# Post your UK visa timeline here! TIMELINES ONLY-NO QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS



## laffylou

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Thanks!

*Moderator Message*

* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please use the template above as a guide and only post in this format so it is easy to read. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## laffylou

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


----------



## burning_angel_

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: None

All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


----------



## thegirl

I like this idea, here we go: 

Country applying from:US
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


----------



## thegirl

thegirl said:


> I like this idea, here we go:
> 
> Country applying from:US
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 26th
> Date biometrics taken:July 2nd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles CA
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days *sigh*


Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY


----------



## laffylou

thegirl said:


> Need to make a small adjustment...
> 
> Date your visa was received: TODAY


YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


----------



## thegirl

laffylou said:


> YAY! Congrats!! You must be thrilled : ).:clap2:


i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


----------



## peppera-ann-

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


I am all teary eyed! Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Little G

Country applying from: - *United States*
Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *two days*
Date your visa was received: *2 September*

g


----------



## perche

*Tier 1 visa from Chicago*

I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1. 

I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate. 

Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.

Any ideas??

Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail? 

Thanks!


----------



## Minuvweyna

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


They should email you when they receive your application and again when it is approved and they are mailing your passport, etc back.

I haven't applied for a Tier 1 visa through Chicago, but I did get my Student Visa from them. It was very fast, though I cannot remember precisely how long. Well under 14 days. No idea how that will translate to the other visa though.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## US to Maidenhead

*Great to know.....*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


----------



## Minuvweyna

Little G said:


> Country applying from: - *United States*
> Type of visa applied for: *Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *14 August (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *1 September*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *2 September*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *two days*
> Date your visa was received: *2 September*
> 
> g


I'm not sure if this is a typical timeline for a Tier 2 visa to be awarded, but it makes sense that it would be _much_ faster than spouse visas, which sadly seem to take just this side of forever.

In order for your fiance to be included on your Tier 2 visa, which your company should apply for on your behalf, you will need to be married. You want her on that visa, as spousal visas are not intended for the spouses of those who have limited leave to remain (which will include you), they are for those who are settled in the UK with either indefinite leave or citizenship. She needs to be included on your Tier 2 visa application, as a dependent. This _should_ allow her to work, as I understand the UK rules.

It is possible that she can be included as a dependent if you have been living together in a relationship akin to marriage for a long time, but they may want a good deal of evidence for your relationship in that case, so since you want to get married it will probably make things much easier if you do so before your company applies for your visa.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## laffylou

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long the Chicago consulate takes to process Tier-1 visas? I heard that its usually 3 - 15 days but I dont know anyone who's had a visa processed through there. I have a ticket back to London for the 20th but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> Also, do they notify you through email or regular mail?
> 
> Thanks!


You can get an idea by viewing this chart: Guide to visa processing times 

Although, they should have emailed you a confirmation and "projected timeline" upon receiving your application.


----------



## laffylou

US to Maidenhead said:


> So it could take roughly 2 months then? Were you married prior to applying for the visa? My fiancee and I are trying to determine if we need to get married ASAP in order to get the Spouse Visa for her. I'll get mine from my company.


This link is pretty useful: Guide to visa processing times. The processing times vary by visa processing location and type of visa applied for. I have heard of companies sponsoring spouses (or in your case, partners), so that may be something you could look in to.

My husband and I were married prior to my applying for a Spouse Visa. 

It is possible, however, to apply for a Fiancee Visa. I believe under that visa, though, you would be expected to marry within a certain time (6 months, I think). 

Best of luck!


----------



## jilkfree1978

Country applying from: japan
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date biometrics taken: 7th october 2009
Projected timeline given:3 to 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 17th october 2009


----------



## laffylou

*Update!*

Here's my updated info!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009

YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Here's my updated info!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Email requesting more information: Tuesday, October 20, 2009
> More information provided: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> Informed I would receive my visa via UPS within a week: Thursday, October 22, 2009
> 
> YAY!!!!!! What a huge relief--I can hardly believe it!!! Time to celebrate : ).


CONGRATS~!!! 
what additional info did they request?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATS~!!!
> what additional info did they request?


At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city. 

I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.

So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support. 

I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.

All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> At the time I submitted my application packet, we didn't have an adress in Oxford (where we will be), so I listed his parents' address which is in another city.
> 
> I also didn't submit a letter of his support of my application because it didn't ask for one....I only gave them what they asked since we both figured they wouldn't want to spend time going through "extra" documents.....so they wanted his support letter as well.
> 
> So I provided a copy of our property application letter and and the letter stating we were approved to move in, as well as his letter of support.
> 
> I found out that I was approved literally about 10 minutes after faxing the additional information in.
> 
> All in all, it was a 29 working day wait--well under their 50 day target. Of course this felt like 29 years.


ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


----------



## laffylou

peppera-ann- said:


> ah. ok ! thank you for replying. I am so happy for you!!!!
> It seems pretty cut and dry... phew!
> may i ask, did you have a lot in savings?


Thank you!!

And it was cut and dry. I began to worry after I submitted my packet because I came to this forum and realized that everyone else submitted soooooooooo much additional information (photos, travel itineraries, ticket stubs, etc.) and we only gave them what they asked for because we didn't want to piss them off with tons of extras.

We did/do not have a lot in savings. I make a decent salary and gave them that information, obviously, but no....I don't have a large savings. My husband has a bit of money invested but it isn't like we could live off of it for a year without jobs or anything.

So....don't worry. It isn't like they only accept rich people into the country! I think they just want honest people that aren't trying to take advantage of the system...and if that is the case, I would imagine it would be quite obvious to them.


----------



## peppera-ann-

laffylou said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> And it was cut and dry. I began to worry after I submitted my packet because I came to this forum and realized that everyone else submitted soooooooooo much additional information (photos, travel itineraries, ticket stubs, etc.) and we only gave them what they asked for because we didn't want to piss them off with tons of extras.
> 
> We did/do not have a lot in savings. I make a decent salary and gave them that information, obviously, but no....I don't have a large savings. My husband has a bit of money invested but it isn't like we could live off of it for a year without jobs or anything.
> 
> So....don't worry. It isn't like they only accept rich people into the country! I think they just want honest people that aren't trying to take advantage of the system...and if that is the case, I would imagine it would be quite obvious to them.


:clap2: well *sigh* thanks so much again.


----------



## Gwyinivere

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Submitted Online September Monday Sept 14, 2009
Date biometrics taken: Friday, September 18, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 22, 2009
Office location processing your visa: Chicago
Projected timeline given: Projected Wait Time According to Email--50 days 
Date your visa was received: Still Waiting!!!

Hi Everyone, I'm a newbie. I'm also on Business Day 22 of waiting for my spousal visa. I'm getting really scared that maybe I've done something wrong (Though I did kind of troll these forums before I submitted my application for handy tips!).
Things I'm worried about : I wasn't able to send a Certified Copy of my Husband's UK Passport, just a regular photocopy, but I was able to send his Long Birth Certificate. I wonder if this is what's holding things up?
Also, I bought a Plane ticket...this was before I got the email from the Chicago Consulate saying that they'd recieved my application, which also mentioned that you shouldn't do that! Ugh....
Anyway, nice to find a community like this one


----------



## laffylou

Gwyinivere said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Submitted Online September Monday Sept 14, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: Friday, September 18, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 22, 2009
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago
> Projected timeline given: Projected Wait Time According to Email--50 days
> Date your visa was received: Still Waiting!!!
> 
> Hi Everyone, I'm a newbie. I'm also on Business Day 22 of waiting for my spousal visa. I'm getting really scared that maybe I've done something wrong (Though I did kind of troll these forums before I submitted my application for handy tips!).
> Things I'm worried about : I wasn't able to send a Certified Copy of my Husband's UK Passport, just a regular photocopy, but I was able to send his Long Birth Certificate. I wonder if this is what's holding things up?
> Also, I bought a Plane ticket...this was before I got the email from the Chicago Consulate saying that they'd recieved my application, which also mentioned that you shouldn't do that! Ugh....
> Anyway, nice to find a community like this one


I know it's very nerve-wracking, but try not to worry! Mine was processed through Chicago in 29 business days (make sure you count the days they're off--they get both US and UK holidays off, I think). I also did not have a "certified" copy of my husband's UK passport, but a normal photocopy did the job. I didn't even think about sending in his birth certificate--good on you for doing that! 

On day 27, I received an email asking for a few more documents. I provided those documents via fax on day 29, and found out 10 minutes later that I was approved. I know it's difficult to not over-think it and worry, but I'm sure it'll be fine!

Oh, and you can call the Chicago Consulate and request that your visa be expedited if you are set to travel on a certain date. I'm not sure if there's a fee.

Best of luck!!


----------



## Gwyinivere

laffylou said:


> I know it's very nerve-wracking, but try not to worry! Mine was processed through Chicago in 29 business days (make sure you count the days they're off--they get both US and UK holidays off, I think). I also did not have a "certified" copy of my husband's UK passport, but a normal photocopy did the job. I didn't even think about sending in his birth certificate--good on you for doing that!
> 
> On day 27, I received an email asking for a few more documents. I provided those documents via fax on day 29, and found out 10 minutes later that I was approved. I know it's difficult to not over-think it and worry, but I'm sure it'll be fine!
> 
> Oh, and you can call the Chicago Consulate and request that your visa be expedited if you are set to travel on a certain date. I'm not sure if there's a fee.
> 
> Best of luck!!


Thanks so much for your support!!!

But actually, I should have posted this last week... The day after my original posting, I recieved my email!! Yesterday I got my parcel from UPS!!!

Yay! I have my Visa!!! So, all in all, processing was 23 days. I'm really lucky I think, since I've heard a lot of people having to wait longer, or provide them with extra documents.

The only bad thing was that since I thought I had to provide them with plane tickets/intent to join my husband, they have made my Visa valid from December 1, so I can't leave until then. But that's okay, lots to do between now and then!


----------



## peppera-ann-

Gwyinivere said:


> Thanks so much for your support!!!
> 
> But actually, I should have posted this last week... The day after my original posting, I recieved my email!! Yesterday I got my parcel from UPS!!!
> 
> Yay! I have my Visa!!! So, all in all, processing was 23 days. I'm really lucky I think, since I've heard a lot of people having to wait longer, or provide them with extra documents.
> 
> The only bad thing was that since I thought I had to provide them with plane tickets/intent to join my husband, they have made my Visa valid from December 1, so I can't leave until then. But that's okay, lots to do between now and then!


congratulations!!!!!!! did you send it off your self or use an agency?


----------



## Gwyinivere

peppera-ann- said:


> congratulations!!!!!!! did you send it off your self or use an agency?


I sent it off myself.

I had wanted to use an agency; however, my husband disagreed. In the end we ended up just doing it by ourselves to save money!


----------



## Movin2UK

*thanks for the posts*

Thanks for posting this thread. Reading some of them make me feel  and reading some makes me really nervous 

I just sent off my application and documents yesterday. Only been one day. Hope I get there soon. I am scheduled to take an exam first of January so that I can practice there.

I'm assuming I should be getting an email from them soon. I'll post my progress when I know.


----------



## Geebug820

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online on October 20, 2009
Date biometrics taken: A week later October 27, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 2, 2009
Office location processing your visa: Chicago Consulate
Projected timeline given: Used a Visa Agent 2 to 3 days.
Date your visa was received: Got it via Fed Ex November 6, 2009

So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If anyone has any questions or concerns about using a visa agent to expedite their visa feel free to ask me. It was a very interesting process, I didn't even receive a confirmation from the consulate saying they had received my application, all of that stuff was handled by the agent. I certainly would recommend everyone trying to get their spouse/settlement visa to have it expedited by an agent, it was worth every penny!!!


----------



## Movin2UK

Geebug820 said:


> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online on October 20, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: A week later October 27, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 2, 2009
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago Consulate
> Projected timeline given: Used a Visa Agent 2 to 3 days.
> Date your visa was received: Got it via Fed Ex November 6, 2009
> 
> So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If anyone has any questions or concerns about using a visa agent to expedite their visa feel free to ask me. It was a very interesting process, I didn't even receive a confirmation from the consulate saying they had received my application, all of that stuff was handled by the agent. I certainly would recommend everyone trying to get their spouse/settlement visa to have it expedited by an agent, it was worth every penny!!!


Wow - that's great! Gives me hope - I used a visa agent and Chicago office sent me my confirmation email on Thursday. Hope I get mine as quick as you. Question - what is the date stamped on your visa - the date they processed it or the date you said on your application that you wanted to go to the UK?

Thanks


----------



## Geebug820

Movin2UK said:


> Wow - that's great! Gives me hope - I used a visa agent and Chicago office sent me my confirmation email on Thursday. Hope I get mine as quick as you. Question - what is the date stamped on your visa - the date they processed it or the date you said on your application that you wanted to go to the UK?
> 
> Thanks


Hi

Actually I requested November 3rd and they stamped it November 4th, so I'm assuming that is the date they processed my application. I'm sure you will hear any minute now, I was really surprised at how quickly my application was processed, I had talked to numerous agents prior to choosing the agency which I used and they all said it was taking about a week due to delays at the Chicago consulate. So I was pleasantly surprised that the application was processed so quickly, also I never received a confirmation from the consulate. I thought maybe it is the norm when they deal with expedited applications. So Good luck and I hope you hear back soon!!!


----------



## citation11

Hi,

Would be really interested to know which Visa agent you used. My wife has her Bio tests Thurs in Chicago.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Movin2UK

citation11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would be really interested to know which Visa agent you used. My wife has her Bio tests Thurs in Chicago.
> 
> Many thanks in advance



I used a UK company, SkillClear. Phillip Allcorn was my Case Consultant

He was affordable and very knowledgeable. He was also very prompt at returning my emails and my husband's calls (I was not able to reach his number for some reason from my phone here in the US so my husband would call him from the UK). 

He was careful to help me include only the necessary documents. My visa arrived at the Chicago Consulate last Thursday. I am still waiting. Phillip says is should be done within 1-2 weeks.

Best of luck 


I tried to attach his email and website to this reply but it wouldn't let me. Says I am have to make 4 posts or more. You can easily find the website only and email them through the website.


----------



## Movin2UK

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: UK spouse visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 2, 2009
Date biometrics taken: Nov3, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Nov 5, 2009
Office location processing your visa: Chicago
Projected timeline given: 5-15 days normally but up to 50 days for settlement
Date your visa was received:email rec'd today; should be here in 2 days!

Used a visa consultant, but not an expediter.

Should fly out with the dogs Dec 2nd!!!!!!


----------



## Gwyinivere

Movin2UK said:


> Country applying from:USA
> Type of visa applied for: UK spouse visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 2, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: Nov3, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Nov 5, 2009
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago
> Projected timeline given: 5-15 days normally but up to 50 days for settlement
> Date your visa was received:email rec'd today; should be here in 2 days!
> 
> Used a visa consultant, but not an expediter.
> 
> Should fly out with the dogs Dec 2nd!!!!!!


yay!! Congrats!! You're flying out the day after me


----------



## Movin2UK

Gwyinivere said:


> yay!! Congrats!! You're flying out the day after me


Thanks - have a great flight!


----------



## peppera-ann-

Movin2UK said:


> Country applying from:USA
> Type of visa applied for: UK spouse visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 2, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: Nov3, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Nov 5, 2009
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago
> Projected timeline given: 5-15 days normally but up to 50 days for settlement
> Date your visa was received:email rec'd today; should be here in 2 days!
> 
> Used a visa consultant, but not an expediter.
> 
> Should fly out with the dogs Dec 2nd!!!!!!


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## deeger

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: UK spouse visa plus dependent (Settlement Visa)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 13/ 09 (Online -Filed Ourselves)
Date biometrics taken: Nov 16(me), Nov 17(child), 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Nov 20, 2009
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles
Projected timeline given: 2-3 Business days
Date your visa was received: Nov 20 2009 (Same day 
Company used: A Briggs expediting Expedite Passport and International Travel Visa Services - A Briggs (Cost $185.00 per visa). They received our packet Thurs,(Yesterday 11/19) Reviewed it, Went to Consulate, and obtained our visas the same day. Our Visas are en route via Fed Ex and we will get them hand delivered on Mon Nov 23 2009


----------



## lizzy87

*Hope your visa has come!!!!!*



laffylou said:


> So here's mine.....
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 31, 2009
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
> Date your visa was received: Pending (eeeeeek!!--it's been 11 loooong days)


Hi

I am applying for fiance visa and I saw these timelines and got really worried! First of all, my fiance and I paid a service to help us with this process. I completed my biometrics on November 9th and I overnighted the papers on the 10th, hoping they got in on November 11th. 

My QUESTION is, did you receive information from the Border Agency saying they had received all of your documents with a projected timeline?? 

I was assuming, as the person who has been helping us out has said that it should be in within a week or two?? Would love any advice..thank you so much.


----------



## Gwyinivere

lizzy87 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am applying for fiance visa and I saw these timelines and got really worried! First of all, my fiance and I paid a service to help us with this process. I completed my biometrics on November 9th and I overnighted the papers on the 10th, hoping they got in on November 11th.
> 
> My QUESTION is, did you receive information from the Border Agency saying they had received all of your documents with a projected timeline??
> 
> I was assuming, as the person who has been helping us out has said that it should be in within a week or two?? Would love any advice..thank you so much.


Hi Lizzy,

First of all, which agent service did you use? Did you make sure it was one of the ones reccomended by WorldBridge? 
I don't think that you're given notice when they recieve it if you use an agent. 

I sent mine in myself, and I got an email when they recieved mine.

Timelines are all variable, as can be seen through all of our various experiences, however, the UK Visa website provides a list of wait times, updated every month, they are very general, but may be of some help.


----------



## lizzy87

I used Marriagevisahelp dot com, I didn't know anything about WorldBridge, what is it? I will look into it right now... My app was in NY


Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 11th 
Date biometrics taken: Nov 9, 2009
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: (not sure..) 
Office location processing your visa: New York, NY 
Projected timeline given: Not sure! 
Date your visa was received: Pending...


----------



## deeger

lizzy87 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am applying for fiance visa and I saw these timelines and got really worried! First of all, my fiance and I paid a service to help us with this process. I completed my biometrics on November 9th and I overnighted the papers on the 10th, hoping they got in on November 11th.
> 
> My QUESTION is, did you receive information from the Border Agency saying they had received all of your documents with a projected timeline??
> 
> I was assuming, as the person who has been helping us out has said that it should be in within a week or two?? Would love any advice..thank you so much.



I knew the timeline prior to sending my documents - I did all of the applications etc... myself online. I had several conversations on the phone with them to ensure they would do as they promised. A Briggs has offices located near each of the embassies. They review your documents and actually stand in line (As your representative) and file it the same day. Assuming there are no complications or paperwork etc. missing the embassy issues your visa that day. They did ours in 1 day. I should receive them via FedEx tomorrow  I have no idea about protocol, but I'd contact them and ask if it is something they can help you with. - I can't see how a Visa agency couldn't return your paperwork... Granted you'll be out the money - but if time is more important, you may want to look into it  Good luck


----------



## Gwyinivere

lizzy87 said:


> I used Marriagevisahelp dot com, I didn't know anything about WorldBridge, what is it? I will look into it right now... My app was in NY
> 
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 11th
> Date biometrics taken: Nov 9, 2009
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: (not sure..)
> Office location processing your visa: New York, NY
> Projected timeline given: Not sure!
> Date your visa was received: Pending...


Hi Lizzy,
I looked into Marriage Visa Help dot Com, and from what I can see on the web, they are not registered with anyone, and some of the reviews I read were actually not that great...

Worldbridge is the Official Partner of the UK Border Agency: https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Welcome.aspx

You can find the guide to processing times on their website. Did you get your application directly from the UK Border Agency?: Visa application forms 

WorldBridge is just a very helpful partner, but I would urge you to look into the company which you used...I don't think they're completely Bogus or anything, but it probably would have been a lot easier to print the application yourself and either use an agent or fed ex it in.


----------



## lizzy87

Thanks, yeah I feel like an idiot for not using one listed now but we were desperate and thought it was an advantage that they would help us to get forms together. Now I am doing research and a little worried, one forum said that it was closely tied to mail order brides.... 




But my forms are in so there is nothing else I can do at this point but wait.. impatiently! fingers crossed!


----------



## Movin2UK

lizzy87 said:


> Thanks, yeah I feel like an idiot for not using one listed now but we were desperate and thought it was an advantage that they would help us to get forms together. Now I am doing research and a little worried, one forum said that it was closely tied to mail order brides....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my forms are in so there is nothing else I can do at this point but wait.. impatiently! fingers crossed!


You are right; don't beat yourself up about it 

I will tell you that I sent an letter via email and fax to the Consulate office 2 weeks after they had received my documents. I read on uk yankee website some people had done that after waiting a while (2 wks - 12 wks). I had what I felt was a straightforward application. I knew with the holidays coming up, flights would be getting more expensive. Plus, I am scheduled to take an exam in January so that I can work there and wanted time to study without being stressed waiting on a visa. All the others who emailed and/or faxed a letter got their visa acceptance within 2 days of doing so. I sent my email on Nov 16th and got an acceptance email Nov 18th.

My letter just stated I had plans in January and hoped my visa did not set back my plans. I kept the letter very brief and polite, asking if they needed any further documentation and thanking them for their time.

Might be worth a try.


----------



## lizzy87

Thanks! That sounds like a great idea, I will definitely look into that if I don't hear anything in the next couple of days. 


Glad everything worked out well for you! Makes me excited! 

x liz


----------



## Movin2UK

lizzy87 said:


> Thanks! That sounds like a great idea, I will definitely look into that if I don't hear anything in the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> Glad everything worked out well for you! Makes me excited!
> 
> x liz



I didn't use an expediter just a visa consultant. I didn't find out about the whole expediter thing until after I had sent the application off.

I got an email from the consulate and then got the visa via UPS the next day.

Waiting is so hard and so frustrating, I know. Hang in there - best wishes for a quick approval!


----------



## lola1984

Gwyinivere said:


> Hi Lizzy,
> I looked into Marriage Visa Help dot Com, and from what I can see on the web, they are not registered with anyone, and some of the reviews I read were actually not that great...
> 
> Worldbridge is the Official Partner of the UK Border Agency. WorldBridge is just a very helpful partner, but I would urge you to look into the company which you used...I don't think they're completely Bogus or anything, but it probably would have been a lot easier to print the application yourself and either use an agent or fed ex it in.


Hi Gwyinivere,
we are just about to hire Marriage Visa Help to make my application for a wife visa (my hubby is British). Can you post links to the negative reviewes about this company, becuase we couldn't fine any!?

Lizzy - what did they do for you? Can yougive some more info about their serivice?

Movin2UK - which company did you use? It's crazy my hubby has called five or six companies in the UK and most charge from 700 - 800 pounds up to 1K for services!!!! Wordldbrige is completely useless, i've e-mailed them a few times and they can't answer simply questions, they copy and paste their replies and don't answer actual questions. They are a bunch of idiots!!! Complete waste of time.
Thanks, Lola......


----------



## Movin2UK

lola1984 said:


> Movin2UK - which company did you use? It's crazy my hubby has called five or six companies in the UK and most charge from 700 - 800 pounds up to 1K for services!!!! Wordldbrige is completely useless, i've e-mailed them a few times and they can't answer simply questions, they copy and paste their replies and don't answer actual questions. They are a bunch of idiots!!! Complete waste of time.
> Thanks, Lola......


I used Skill Clear ( _www skillclear _dot _co_ dot _uk_) and my visa consultant was Phillip Allcorn. They are registered in the UK with the OISC (Office of the Immigration Services Commissioner, ARIA (Association of Regulated Immigration Advisors) and the JCWI (Joint Council for the Welfare of Immigrants). 

My charge was 350 GBP. Once he had all the documents, I elected to pay an extra shipping charge to have my documents sent by courier to me. 

Phillip was very helpful and very prompt at returning my emails. My husband in the UK spoke with him several times over the phone. He was able to set my mind at ease when I was stressing out over this and that. His knowledge helped to prevents any missing or incomplete things in our application that may could have caused a delay in the processing time. 

Total processing time for my application at the Chicago Consulate was 13 days. 

Feel free to send me a private message if you have any more questions.

Best wishes


----------



## lola1984

Movin2UK said:


> I used Skill Clear ( _www skillclear _dot _co_ dot _uk_) and my visa consultant was Phillip Allcorn. They are registered in the UK with the OISC (Office of the Immigration Services Commissioner, ARIA (Association of Regulated Immigration Advisors) and the JCWI (Joint Council for the Welfare of Immigrants).
> 
> My charge was 350 GBP. Once he had all the documents, I elected to pay an extra shipping charge to have my documents sent by courier to me.
> 
> Phillip was very helpful and very prompt at returning my emails. My husband in the UK spoke with him several times over the phone. He was able to set my mind at ease when I was stressing out over this and that. His knowledge helped to prevents any missing or incomplete things in our application that may could have caused a delay in the processing time.
> 
> Total processing time for my application at the Chicago Consulate was 13 days.
> 
> Feel free to send me a private message if you have any more questions.
> 
> Best wishes


It sounds good because most companies my husband called charge 700 - 800 pounds. I checked their website but they say they charge 475 plus VAT!!! - total almost 550 for marriage visa???:

www [dot]skillclear [dot] co [dot] uk/UK-Immigration-Fees-Schedule.pdf

Did you ask them for discount? Why was it cheper for you???

And also - did they complete your forms and everything? Did they send you everything ready to submit?? Because when i applied for a fiance visa last summer before we got married, it was refused because we completed the form wrong and submittied wrong documents. That's why we want to use a consultant this time but we need someone who can do everything for us.

thanks1 Lola....


----------



## Movin2UK

I just found the email where I was quoted the 350 - it was dated July 27, 2009. You could contact Phillip and tell him I referred you and quoted that price. I didn't ask for any discount - that's just the price he quoted me. Maybe the fees have gone up.


----------



## lola1984

Movin2UK said:


> I just found the email where I was quoted the 350 - it was dated July 27, 2009. You could contact Phillip and tell him I referred you and quoted that price. I didn't ask for any discount - that's just the price he quoted me. Maybe the fees have gone up.


thanks i will e-mail them. did they do the whole thing for this fee? what did they do for you? because if they only review document and don't complete forms and so on - it's not for us. thank you for your time and glad to hear your visa was approved so quickly! Congrats! 

Lola...


----------



## Movin2UK

you will have to print out and fill out the form VAF4A and sent it along with the supporting documents the visa consultant asks for to the UK for him to look through. He will let you know exactly what he needs and if more is needed, he will let you know. I ended up scanning in some of my documents and sending via email to speed up the process. Once he looks over all the documents, he writes a cover letter for you and sends it along with all your documents back to you in the order that you need to put them in for the application. You then have to go online and complete the application online, pay the fees, schedule biometrics (I had mine done in Jacksonville) and then send the application off. I actually had my biometrics done then went right to the closest post office and mailed it off right away. The consulate in Chicago will send you a confirmation mail that they have received your application. The processing time will say something like up to 50 days. But if it straightforward, it'll be alot quicker. After 2 weeks, I sent a polite email and fax to the consulate asking if they needed any thing else. And 2 days later I got an email saying the application was approved.

Using a visa consultant was worth it to me - I didn't want to waste money if the applicaiton was not complete and was denied.


----------



## Movin2UK

lola1984 said:


> thanks i will e-mail them. did they do the whole thing for this fee? what did they do for you? because if they only review document and don't complete forms and so on - it's not for us. thank you for your time and glad to hear your visa was approved so quickly! Congrats!
> 
> Lola...


You have to be the one to fill out the application online but they will tell you exactly what to put where. I don't think they can do the online applicaiton for you because you have to sign off on it electronically.


----------



## lola1984

Movin2UK said:


> you will have to print out and fill out the form VAF4A and sent it along with the supporting documents the visa consultant asks for to the UK for him to look through. He will let you know exactly what he needs and if more is needed, he will let you know. I ended up scanning in some of my documents and sending via email to speed up the process. Once he looks over all the documents, he writes a cover letter for you and sends it along with all your documents back to you in the order that you need to put them in for the application. You then have to go online and complete the application online, pay the fees, schedule biometrics (I had mine done in Jacksonville) and then send the application off. I actually had my biometrics done then went right to the closest post office and mailed it off right away. The consulate in Chicago will send you a confirmation mail that they have received your application. The processing time will say something like up to 50 days. But if it straightforward, it'll be alot quicker. After 2 weeks, I sent a polite email and fax to the consulate asking if they needed any thing else. And 2 days later I got an email saying the application was approved.
> 
> Using a visa consultant was worth it to me - I didn't want to waste money if the applicaiton was not complete and was denied.


thanks!we definitely want to use one because as I said our first application was refused. we did it ourselves... this time we want to hire consultant to do the work for us. i now understand why skillclear was so cheap for you, they didn't do the whole thing. it is not for us. we have found out that most companies fill out forms and prepare package and send it to you just ready to sign and submit. but most companies charge 700 - 800 pounds for this service (some up to 1K pounds!). service you describe looks like incomplete or what some companis call partial service, which is not for us. thank you thank you for answers anyway!!! Lola....


----------



## deeger

lola1984 said:


> Hi Gwyinivere,
> we are just about to hire Marriage Visa Help to make my application for a wife visa (my hubby is British). Can you post links to the negative reviewes about this company, becuase we couldn't fine any!?
> 
> Lizzy - what did they do for you? Can yougive some more info about their serivice?
> 
> Movin2UK - which company did you use? It's crazy my hubby has called five or six companies in the UK and most charge from 700 - 800 pounds up to 1K for services!!!! Wordldbrige is completely useless, i've e-mailed them a few times and they can't answer simply questions, they copy and paste their replies and don't answer actual questions. They are a bunch of idiots!!! Complete waste of time.
> Thanks, Lola......


 Just so you are aware - you must live in the area - or be able to be there semi permanently once you have submitted your visas. It is easier faster and cheaper to use an expediter - mine was approved same day plus 2 days of travel (one there - one back). Additionally I was charged only $185 per visa (my daughter and I). Please if you actually love your spouse stay away from Visa service companies - they can not do ANYTHING that you are incapable of doing!!!


----------



## Gwyinivere

lola1984 said:


> Hi Gwyinivere,
> we are just about to hire Marriage Visa Help to make my application for a wife visa (my hubby is British). Can you post links to the negative reviewes about this company, becuase we couldn't fine any!?
> 
> Lizzy - what did they do for you? Can yougive some more info about their serivice?
> 
> Movin2UK - which company did you use? It's crazy my hubby has called five or six companies in the UK and most charge from 700 - 800 pounds up to 1K for services!!!! Wordldbrige is completely useless, i've e-mailed them a few times and they can't answer simply questions, they copy and paste their replies and don't answer actual questions. They are a bunch of idiots!!! Complete waste of time.
> Thanks, Lola......


Hi Lola, From what I understand, I can't post links to the negative reviews I found-- they have had some trouble with that over at the UK/Yankee boards, so I don't want to get into that. However, a simple Google search yielded much information about their company (look at the links NOT connected to their website).

Are you applying for the Settlement Visa while already in the UK? Forgive me if I'm slow on the uptake here, I just want to make sure I'm giving correct advice. If you are in the USA, there are companies here you can use to expedite your application (But I found it incredibly easy to just do it myself, and saved LOTS of money that way).


----------



## lola1984

deeger and Gwyinivere, thank you for your answers guys!from what i understand, all expediters do is submit the application to the embassy for you, they don't fill out the forms or put your stuff together so you must do everything yourself.that's why they are so cheap and all they do they expedite somhow. i had previously been denied entry to the uk two times and also have some personal issues that i need advice on, not to mention that my previous fiancee application was denied because of our mistake.i don't think our application is considred straghtforward and don't tjhink expeditor can handle all this. 
yes, i am still in the US, will be applying for a settlement visa (wife of UK citizen), we got married here in the States last month. I'm Colombian-American.
I checked Yankee board and can't find any bad reviews as such, a few topics mention this company, but they are not written by people who actually used their services. I am waiting to hear from Lizzy here I understand she is dealing with them right now. it would be great to hear what they did for her and how she can describe their service and her persoal experience. i like that they are here in the us and charge less than what other companies charge. thank you all, guys! Lola....


----------



## lizzy87

hi there sorry it took me so long to get back to you. I have been working with marriage visa help dot com... we received information that our application had been received on november 18th....we still have not heard anything else.. 

it's been frustrating but we have been told that we shouldn't be worried and that it is the NY consulate that is probably backed up and my particular case ( as I have also had a visa been refused in the past because of filling the form in wrong ) so I think it could particularly.. take longer.. 

I will say that the person working with us has been very helpful, but hard to say much more until i have that visa in my hands! I understand the desire to have someone to hold your hand through this process and that was also our reasoning for choosing this company. 

Did you sign on with them?? Are you submitting a fiancee visa for NY consulate? 

Also curious to know if anyone knows anything about recent visa processing times for NY consulate??


----------



## AudreeArrington

Hi,

I was very interested in knowing that the officer used Visa. My friend has Bio tests in Chicago Thurs.lane: Thank you very much in advance :clap2:


----------



## Poppinslp

Hi All,

I just wanted to let you know our timeline.

We applied for the Visa online on December 4, 2009.
Took the biometrics on December 10,2009.
Sent off Papers on December 10,2009.
Chicago, IL office got the papers on December 11, 2009.
Received email from Application center on December 14,2009 confirming application and stated it could take 50 days for visa.
Received email from Application center on December 15,2009 (today!!!) saying it has been approved and it is being mailed out.

One day it took for them to do our settlement visa. Wow, I am so happy.

Good luck to everyone, I hope all of you recieve yours soon.


----------



## Lizziebear87

deeger said:


> Just so you are aware - you must live in the area - or be able to be there semi permanently once you have submitted your visas. It is easier faster and cheaper to use an expediter - mine was approved same day plus 2 days of travel (one there - one back). Additionally I was charged only $185 per visa (my daughter and I). Please if you actually love your spouse stay away from Visa service companies - they can not do ANYTHING that you are incapable of doing!!!




Deeger,

I am new to this forum, but I have also used A Briggs as my expediting service. They received my documents on Dec. 19th, and I have not heard anything from them, which I take it is a good sign? Meaning I don't need to send them any more documentation? I've just emailed Sandy to ask her for sort of a time estimate though, because I can't find anything on their site and my status checker just says processing. I notice on their requirements, they say they want a letter from your employer saying how long you've worked there and that you are able to return to work after your trip. Considering I don't plan on returning as it's a settlement fiancee visa... is that even necessary? I didn't send them a letter from my employer... my employer doesn't even know what I'm doing lol... and I'd like to keep it that way because they'd have a fit at the idea of me leaving anytime soon! Did they request that from you? They haven't asked me for any more documents as of yet so I'm hoping it's not really necessary. I know it's holday season and they have lots of days off and such, but I'm starting to worry. Thanks in advance!


----------



## peppera-ann-

i am wanting to use A Briggs as well, keep us updated on how it works out for you!


----------



## Lizziebear87

I applied for the Visa online on December 14th, 2009.
Took the biometrics on December 18th,2009.
Sent off Papers to A Briggs on December 19th,2009.
L.A. office received the papers on December 21st, 2009.
Spoke to A Briggs today on December 30th and my expected date from the consulate is January 8th, 2010!


My fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## Lizziebear87

SO EXCITED!!!

I applied for the Visa online on December 14th, 2009.
Took the biometrics on December 18th,2009.
Sent off Papers to A Briggs on December 19th,2009.
L.A. office received the papers on December 21st, 2009.
Spoke to A Briggs today on December 30th and my expected date from the consulate is January 8th, 2010!
ABriggs Fedexed my papers and visa last night, they arrived today! Jan. 5th, 2010.


Considering I applied right before Christmas and New Year and the consulate was closed on like 4 of those days, this is GREAT!

A Briggs is definitely worth the money!!!!!!!!!!! So fast and they were so friendly and helpful too!!


----------



## lizzy87

*Marriagevisahelp.com (got visa yay!)*

I finally received my visa! It took about seven weeks, but I did hear from the consulate that it would take longer. Mine took longer because my first student visa was denied so they needed to contact the British Consulate.

Marriagevisahelp.com was very helpful! I would recommend them, they answered all of my questions and were very supportive and punctual. 



Good luck to everyone!! The waiting process is really hard! But it will come  :clap2:


----------



## prgrrl34

*Visa Timeline*

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): February 1, 2010
Date biometrics taken: February 8, 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: February 12, 2010
Office location processing your visa: New York, NY
Projected timeline given: No info yet
Date your visa was received: Awaiting


----------



## MohitT

I have a question. I applied to New York Visa Consulate Office for Tier 2 Work Permit under Intra Company Transfer Category. My application was received on 15th April 2010. 

How long should I wait to receive the acknowledegement email from the consulate?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## peppera-ann-

Please list the following:
Country applying from: usa
Type of visa applied: settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person)nline
Date biometrics taken:March 4 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:March 16 2010
Office location processing your visa:Los Angeles
Projected timeline given:=1 week to 1 month
Date your visa was received:March 21 2010
I was told, that there was a new law that would limit settlement visas to 1 month. Then when i sent my application to a courier service, it was accidently kept for 3 days by the receptionist. I then checked up day in day out. and heard nothing. On the 21st..TODAY...i asked what was going on. I was told by a separate person (not my usual correspondent) that the consulate wasnt going to be processing application due to printer failure. I then sent a ...upset yet professional letter displaying my discontent in this process. within 2 hours i got the approval email. and then the approval phone call. my packet will be sent back by tomorrow ($27) and no apology of the fact that the receptionist kept my packet. BUT WHO CARES!!!!! i cant believe i have been approved! i just cant believe it!

thank you to all who helped me on here. i have been documenting my information on youtube if you want to follow it for help. or message me if you need specifics. thank yall on here. you know who you are. I CANT BELIEVE THIS!!! wooo hooo!![/B]
Thanks![/COLOR]


----------



## loveisontheground

Ok, so this is encouraging. I am hoping to get married at the end of June this year, but am very concerned about making sure we get our visas before the start of the new school year in early September so my son can have a week or two to settle in before it starts. If I got it in by the last couple days of June, it sounds like I could have it by mid-August or so, and hopefully still have time to book a flight and get over? Is everyone thinking that is a pretty safe timeline? I'm closest to the Portland office... but I gather everything still goes through LA? Help, advice, info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## peppera-ann-

loveisontheground said:


> Ok, so this is encouraging. I am hoping to get married at the end of June this year, but am very concerned about making sure we get our visas before the start of the new school year in early September so my son can have a week or two to settle in before it starts. If I got it in by the last couple days of June, it sounds like I could have it by mid-August or so, and hopefully still have time to book a flight and get over? Is everyone thinking that is a pretty safe timeline? I'm closest to the Portland office... but I gather everything still goes through LA? Help, advice, info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


No, everything doesnt go thru LA. You need to go on the UKvisa.com website and find your home office.
The timeline sounds ok, just make sure you have allllll of your documentation. Because I have a feeling that is why mine went through so fast. I over documented. Good luck!!

woot I am outta here on May 2nd!!! yay!


----------



## loveisontheground

ok, thanks! They'll tell me all the documents I need though right? I am usually pretty thorough with that kind of stuff. I did check and Portland is the closest office to me. That's only about 20 mins away, so I'm good in terms of location. What documents can I already be working on having in order before I even apply? Congrats on your upcoming move!!


----------



## peppera-ann-

loveisontheground said:


> ok, thanks! They'll tell me all the documents I need though right? I am usually pretty thorough with that kind of stuff. I did check and Portland is the closest office to me. That's only about 20 mins away, so I'm good in terms of location. What documents can I already be working on having in order before I even apply? Congrats on your upcoming move!!


anything that will prove you are a true couple. receipts, photos, cards letters from ppl that know you. concert tickets. airline tickets. phone logs.bank statements and pay stubs from both of you for three months PRIOR to you applying. it must be right up to the closest time to the application time. start your notebook now to avoid over stressing yourself out when it gets close to time. I promise it will help.
and ty for the congrats!


----------



## loveisontheground

cool- that's easy stuff. We've got all that. One other question though if you don't mind.... my passport is going to expire about a month or two after I get to the UK (assuming all goes according to plan). Bad timing, I know. Anyway, once I do the biometrics and they check my documents, do they keep my passport for a while, or would I then be able to send it in for renewal while I'm waiting on the visa still? If I wait until after I'm married, I can do the name change all at once in the US, which is easier. If I wait until I get there, I will have to rush to get it done, and do it through the mail to the US Embassy in London. Or... I can do it now and then it'll have the wrong name once I get married and apply for the visa but will have the marriage certificate by then, to use when I travel. I'm thinking if I get my passport back during the Visa app process I should just do it then. But if I'll need it or they keep it, I'm not sure which other option to pick. Any advice/ideas? (sorry to keep picking your brain, but I totally appreciate the information!!)


----------



## peppera-ann-

loveisontheground said:


> cool- that's easy stuff. We've got all that. One other question though if you don't mind.... my passport is going to expire about a month or two after I get to the UK (assuming all goes according to plan). Bad timing, I know. Anyway, once I do the biometrics and they check my documents, do they keep my passport for a while, or would I then be able to send it in for renewal while I'm waiting on the visa still? If I wait until after I'm married, I can do the name change all at once in the US, which is easier. If I wait until I get there, I will have to rush to get it done, and do it through the mail to the US Embassy in London. Or... I can do it now and then it'll have the wrong name once I get married and apply for the visa but will have the marriage certificate by then, to use when I travel. I'm thinking if I get my passport back during the Visa app process I should just do it then. But if I'll need it or they keep it, I'm not sure which other option to pick. Any advice/ideas? (sorry to keep picking your brain, but I totally appreciate the information!!)


 
No worries about picking my brain. That is why I am on here. 
Regarding you passport, you must have a valid passport that will not expire in 6 months....I know its redundant...but tis the laws of wonderful visa land!
Your passport will be returned during the biometrics, but you must send in your passport and spouses passport for the application. so, yeah you have to get a new one love. sorry


----------



## 48volts

Any student visa timelines?


----------



## Kady

*Spouse Visa*

How long is your spouse visa good for after you receive it? My Brit husband and I (US citizen) are both living in Indiana, USA and wanting to move back to England. I'm not sure if I should apply for a visa here before I leave or go there and then apply? Any ideas on this? If I get a visa issued in the US, that's want I am wanting to know...how long is it good for before I literally have to move? Thanks.


----------



## peppera-ann-

Kady said:


> How long is your spouse visa good for after you receive it? My Brit husband and I (US citizen) are both living in Indiana, USA and wanting to move back to England. I'm not sure if I should apply for a visa here before I leave or go there and then apply? Any ideas on this? If I get a visa issued in the US, that's want I am wanting to know...how long is it good for before I literally have to move? Thanks.


I believe that your visa is only good for 60 days. you must use it. it may be 30..but go to the ukvisa.gov website. and it should be on there. ill try to remember to look into it. and you have to apply in your home country. so it will have to be before you leave.
good luck!


----------



## Joppa

Kady said:


> How long is your spouse visa good for after you receive it? My Brit husband and I (US citizen) are both living in Indiana, USA and wanting to move back to England. I'm not sure if I should apply for a visa here before I leave or go there and then apply? Any ideas on this? If I get a visa issued in the US, that's want I am wanting to know...how long is it good for before I literally have to move? Thanks.


Your visa is valid between 'from' and 'until' dates printed on it. If you have been married less than 4 years, your marriage (spouse) visa is valid for 2 years, while for those married 4+ years, it's valid indefinitely. In case of the former, while you can delay your arrival in UK as long as a day before expiry, that will cut down your length of stay in UK, and may mean you will have to apply for an extension - an expensive and time-consuming process. When you apply for your visa, you can ask it to be postdated by up to 3 months. If you are only eligible for 2-year probationary marriage visa, it's important that you enter UK as soon as it's valid, or you may not have lived in UK long enough to apply for your indefinite leave to remain (2 years minus 28 days).
You must apply for your settlement visa while you are still in US. You cannot go there as a visitor and apply in UK for settlement. Some other visa categories allow 'switching' to another category like settlement, such as work or study, but otherwise you apply for your marriage visa in US first.


----------



## Kady

Joppa said:


> Your visa is valid between 'from' and 'until' dates printed on it. If you have been married less than 4 years, your marriage (spouse) visa is valid for 2 years, while for those married 4+ years, it's valid indefinitely. In case of the former, while you can delay your arrival in UK as long as a day before expiry, that will cut down your length of stay in UK, and may mean you will have to apply for an extension - an expensive and time-consuming process. When you apply for your visa, you can ask it to be postdated by up to 3 months. If you are only eligible for 2-year probationary marriage visa, it's important that you enter UK as soon as it's valid, or you may not have lived in UK long enough to apply for your indefinite leave to remain (2 years minus 28 days).
> You must apply for your settlement visa while you are still in US. You cannot go there as a visitor and apply in UK for settlement. Some other visa categories allow 'switching' to another category like settlement, such as work or study, but otherwise you apply for your marriage visa in US first.


Thanks. We've been married for 7-1/2 years so by what you are saying, it would be valid indefinitely. Good to know.


----------



## peppera-ann-

Joppa said:


> Your visa is valid between 'from' and 'until' dates printed on it. If you have been married less than 4 years, your marriage (spouse) visa is valid for 2 years, while for those married 4+ years, it's valid indefinitely. In case of the former, while you can delay your arrival in UK as long as a day before expiry, that will cut down your length of stay in UK, and may mean you will have to apply for an extension - an expensive and time-consuming process. When you apply for your visa, you can ask it to be postdated by up to 3 months. If you are only eligible for 2-year probationary marriage visa, it's important that you enter UK as soon as it's valid, or you may not have lived in UK long enough to apply for your indefinite leave to remain (2 years minus 28 days).
> You must apply for your settlement visa while you are still in US. You cannot go there as a visitor and apply in UK for settlement. Some other visa categories allow 'switching' to another category like settlement, such as work or study, but otherwise you apply for your marriage visa in US first.


sorry, i thought the question was how long till you have to go over to the uk before ...ah never mind. hahha im too excited to focus apparently lol


----------



## Kady

That's ok. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Selecta

Here's my timeline-
Country applying from: USA (Indian citizen)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): March 29, 2010
Date biometrics taken: April 5, 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 8, 2010
Office location processing your visa: LA
Projected timeline given: 50 business days
Date your visa was received: Received Visa approved and issued email today (May 4, 2010)

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## marianneliz

*arrgh...the wait is so long*

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 general
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16 June 2010
Date biometrics taken: 16 June 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 June 2010
Office location processing your visa: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Projected timeline given: ?
Date your visa was received: Still waiting!!!!!!!

I read ok the visa website most of the visas get done in 3-5 working days. This is frustrating. i want to book my air ticket already!


----------



## greeneyes

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spousal (settlement)
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 10
Date biometrics taken: June 14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June15
Office location processing your visa: Ottawa
Projected timeline given: "up to 50 business days"
Date your visa was received: June 25 received email notice that visa was "issued and on its way via courier" 

I was REALLY relieved it went this quickly. Processed in 9 business days instead of 50. :clap2:


----------



## greeneyes

loveisontheground said:


> ok, thanks! They'll tell me all the documents I need though right? I am usually pretty thorough with that kind of stuff. I did check and Portland is the closest office to me. That's only about 20 mins away, so I'm good in terms of location. What documents can I already be working on having in order before I even apply? Congrats on your upcoming move!!


I don't believe they DO tell you what to submit - they say on their website that _the onus is on you to prove the relationship/reason for the visa - in other words, prove to them they should let you in_. ARGH!


----------



## rider9113

perche said:


> I was in the Uk on a student visa and came back to the US to apply for my Tier-1.
> 
> I sent out my application on October 8th and I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.
> 
> 
> Are you using Perry International in Chicago IL?


----------



## Rhuey46

My Wife applied for hers and received it today!!!

Country applying from: *South Africa*
Type of visa applied for: *Wife - Settlement*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *07/07/2010*
Date biometrics taken: *07/07/2010*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *08/07/2010*
Office location processing your visa: *Johannesburg (application centre), Pretoria (High Commission)*
Projected timeline given: *2-15 days up to a maximum of 30 days*
Date your visa was received: *15/07/2010*

I'm surprised how fast it was, looking at the results on this forum, I think if you provide all the required documentation as listed, you won't have any issues. Although we provided more information than required.


----------



## Sean_SA

*Working visa vs Spouse visa*



Rhuey46 said:


> My Wife applied for hers and received it today!!!
> Country applying from: *South Africa*
> Type of visa applied for: *Wife - Settlement*


Hi I've just started the process of getting a Tier 2 Work Permit. What type of visa did your husband get? 
Does the spouse not apply for permission to stay at the same time the person is applying for the work permit?
Your turn around was amazingly quick - I was told to expect up to 8 weeks.


----------



## Angela123

*Devon UK to Victoria Australia*

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Provisional Business Owners Investment Visa subclass 676
Date application submitted (online or in person): Submitted 24th June 2010 (Victorian State Sponsorship received 28th May after submitting in April)
Date biometrics taken: Medicals taken and police clearance received early July 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa: Agent in Sydney; Visa office in Perth
Projected timeline given: 2 - 12 months
Date your visa was received:


----------



## jennieo330

Country applying from: USA (USA citizen)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): July 3, 2010
Date biometrics taken: July 9, 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 14, 2010
Office location processing your visa: Chicago
Projected timeline given: 5-10 business days
Date your visa was received: Received Visa approved and issued email on July 20, 2010!!!


----------



## shellmarie

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person)nline August 11, 2010
Date biometrics taken:August 20, 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 25, 2010
Office location processing your visa:Chicago
Projected timeline given: 5-15 business days (Paid for priority processing)
Date your visa was received: August 30, 2010 (Issued), August 31, 2010 (Received)

I ended up using an expeditor, A Briggs, I would definitely recommend their services.


----------



## peppera-ann-

shellmarie said:


> Country applying from:USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person)nline August 11, 2010
> Date biometrics taken:August 20, 2010
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 25, 2010
> Office location processing your visa:Chicago
> Projected timeline given: 5-15 business days (Paid for priority processing)
> Date your visa was received: August 30, 2010 (Issued), August 31, 2010 (Received)
> 
> I ended up using an expeditor, A Briggs, I would definitely recommend their services.


CONGRATULATIONS!
i bet your sooo excited


----------



## shellmarie

peppera-ann- said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!
> i bet your sooo excited


Thanks. I am definitely excited. I cannot wait to finally see my husband again. I'll be there in just a week.


----------



## Robe

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person)nline August 08, 2010
Date biometrics taken:August 18, 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 20, 2010
Office location processing your visa: LA
Projected timeline given: 50 Business Days
Date your visa was received: Still Waiting


----------



## Robe

Still waiting


----------



## Robe

Still Waiting


----------



## jennieo330

Robe said:


> Still Waiting


Hang in there!!!


----------



## villdre

*Tier-1 Post Study Visa*

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Tier-1 Post Study Work
Date application submitted (online or in person): 2 Aug 2010 - in person
Date biometrics taken: not taken
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 2 aug 2010
Office location processing your visa: Cardiff
Projected timeline given: same day
Date your visa was received: same day


----------



## US-UK

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Tier-2 intra-company transfer
Date application submitted (online or in person): ~ 10 Sep via relocation company
Date biometrics taken: 9 Sep 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ~ 10 Sep 2010
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: 14 Sep 2010

That was much less painless than I had thought it was going to be. Now if I can just sell a house....


----------



## rbotes

Robe said:


> Still waiting


I just sent my off to the LA location as well and given 50 days too . Makes me sad that we are waiting so long. Maybe it's our location. 
I do have a question? Did you use a courier service? Did you see anything that said you can pay extra to get if faster (priority)??


----------



## rbotes

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person)Online, Sept 1, 2010
Date biometrics taken:Sep 8, 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sep. 15, 2010
Office location processing your visa: LA
Projected timeline given: 50 Business Days
Date your visa was received: I WISH!!!!


----------



## rbotes

shellmarie said:


> Country applying from:USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person)nline August 11, 2010
> Date biometrics taken:August 20, 2010
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 25, 2010
> Office location processing your visa:Chicago
> Projected timeline given: 5-15 business days (Paid for priority processing)
> Date your visa was received: August 30, 2010 (Issued), August 31, 2010 (Received)
> 
> I ended up using an expeditor, A Briggs, I would definitely recommend their services.



Congrats! I have a quick question, how did you find out about using a courier service? Did you ever see anything on the site or the Chicago site when you were filling in our application? I never knew this was avilable to me or I would have used it .


----------



## shellmarie

rbotes said:


> Congrats! I have a quick question, how did you find out about using a courier service? Did you ever see anything on the site or the Chicago site when you were filling in our application? I never knew this was avilable to me or I would have used it .


Thanks. I did find A Briggs while doing research on this website. I noticed that a few people had used A Briggs before and that they had been given good reviews, so I decided to give them a try. I was at my wits end while trying to figure out the whole visa process and this site has been so helpful. A Briggs was also a good resource. I called their 1-800 number several times with questions and they never hesitated to help me.

In addition to using an expeditor, I opted to pay for the priority service through World Bridge as well. It only took 4 business days for me to receive my visa. I couldn't stand to be away from my husband any longer.


----------



## rbotes

shellmarie said:


> Thanks. I did find A Briggs while doing research on this website. I noticed that a few people had used A Briggs before and that they had been given good reviews, so I decided to give them a try. I was at my wits end while trying to figure out the whole visa process and this site has been so helpful. A Briggs was also a good resource. I called their 1-800 number several times with questions and they never hesitated to help me.
> 
> In addition to using an expeditor, I opted to pay for the priority service through World Bridge as well. It only took 4 business days for me to receive my visa. I couldn't stand to be away from my husband any longer.


Thank you for replying. Wow I had no idea world bridge offered priority service too! Oh well too late now, sent my off a week ago so... just never noticed any choice for priority and I was just really cofused. Thanks


----------



## Robe

Still Waiting


----------



## peppera-ann-

Robe said:


> Still Waiting


Dont worry  It will happen and when it does you will be OVER THE MOON!!!


----------



## Robe

Thanks Pepper, Business day 22 has just passed. You'd think a couple married for nearly 8 years with three kids would be pretty straight-forward. One thing i can say is that if we had looked into this a bit more we would have paid for priority and used A Briggs. Thanks for the nice words


----------



## sunny koyan

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 ICT
Date application submitted (online or in person)Online, Sept 24, 2010, paid for priority processing via WorldBridge
Date biometrics taken:Sep 27, 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sep. 30, 2010, delivered by CIBT
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received: still waiting


----------



## Robe

rbotes said:


> I just sent my off to the LA location as well and given 50 days too . Makes me sad that we are waiting so long. Maybe it's our location.
> I do have a question? Did you use a courier service? Did you see anything that said you can pay extra to get if faster (priority)??


I did not use a courier service or pay priority. i would've done both had I knew they were available. Today is day 32 for me. Hope this is over soon. Good luck to you.


----------



## rbotes

Robe said:


> I did not use a courier service or pay priority. i would've done both had I knew they were available. Today is day 32 for me. Hope this is over soon. Good luck to you.


thank you for your reply, I was actually thinking about asking you today if you have recieved it or not. I am only day 15 and I am dying here. I truly don't understand why it takes so long? calling people and conducting interviews should not take 3 months.  I am truly hoping you get it soon, I don't have any children yet, but to be apart from them this long must be horrible for you. 

ok :focus: i promise


----------



## tbonetedh

I live near Seattle... There is a UK consulate office there.
Is there any advantage to hand delivering my visa application packet in person??


----------



## MR2Tony

I got my biometrics done on a Tuesday, sent everything that day, and had my Visa issued by Friday. Thank you expensive-but-worth-every-penny expediter guy!

Of course the days prior to the Tuesday required much paperwork and finding of pay stubs.


----------



## Quailkin

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 7th September 2010
Date biometrics taken: September 11th, 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th 2010
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 10-15 days (other)
Date given that visa was being processed: 25th September 2010
Date visa issued: 7th October 2010
Visa, passport and documentation returned via UPS: 7th October 2010

9 working days to process and approve, I still cant believe it!!


----------



## KayKay

Quailkin said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 7th September 2010
> Date biometrics taken: September 11th, 2010
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th 2010
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 10-15 days (other)
> Date given that visa was being processed: 25th September 2010
> Date visa issued: 7th October 2010
> Visa, passport and documentation returned via UPS: 7th October 2010
> 
> 9 working days to process and approve, I still cant believe it!!



Hi, just out of curiosity. when you filled out the application , did it ask you for an intended date of travel? Im filling out a visa in the next few weeks and it asks for that, but of course I cant buy a plane ticket if my visa isn't here so if you did put in a date that you wanted to travel, what month did you put down and did they accept that date and give you entry for after that date or another date? 

Some people have told me that if I fill it out in November I should put an intended date of travel for February because thats 3 months // Please let me know if you could. Thanks


----------



## helricha

Quailkin said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 7th September 2010
> Date biometrics taken: September 11th, 2010
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 14th 2010
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (settlement), 10-15 days (other)
> Date given that visa was being processed: 25th September 2010
> Date visa issued: 7th October 2010
> Visa, passport and documentation returned via UPS: 7th October 2010
> 
> 9 working days to process and approve, I still cant believe it!!


I'm assuming you paid for priority processing? How about an expeditor?
The 9 working days is awesome!


----------



## Robe

KayKay said:


> Hi, just out of curiosity. when you filled out the application , did it ask you for an intended date of travel? Im filling out a visa in the next few weeks and it asks for that, but of course I cant buy a plane ticket if my visa isn't here so if you did put in a date that you wanted to travel, what month did you put down and did they accept that date and give you entry for after that date or another date?
> 
> Some people have told me that if I fill it out in November I should put an intended date of travel for February because thats 3 months // Please let me know if you could. Thanks


I put September 24th for mine. I'm still waiting for my Visa. Day 33 I think I'm on. It's not even worth filing if you're not going to use priority processing. I've waited 7 weeks for what others get in days. I thought I had done my homework before filing. I guess I hadn't.


----------



## Quailkin

KayKay said:


> Hi, just out of curiosity. when you filled out the application , did it ask you for an intended date of travel? Im filling out a visa in the next few weeks and it asks for that, but of course I cant buy a plane ticket if my visa isn't here so if you did put in a date that you wanted to travel, what month did you put down and did they accept that date and give you entry for after that date or another date?
> 
> Some people have told me that if I fill it out in November I should put an intended date of travel for February because thats 3 months // Please let me know if you could. Thanks


Hi.
Yes it asked me for that and I put a date in mid-November as my intend date. I have two small dogs that I am taking with me under the PETS scheme and they will be ready to travel at the end of October (6 month rule), so I stuck a couple of weeks on after that date.


----------



## Quailkin

helricha said:


> I'm assuming you paid for priority processing? How about an expeditor?
> The 9 working days is awesome!


No, not at all - I didn't pay extra to use priority processing nor an expeditor. I wasn't even expecting a reply (after my second email) until the end of this month at the earliest. I guess I got lucky or they got tired of looking at the mountain of documented evidence I sent them 
The guide time for September said 15 working days due to the Chicago Office applications now being processed by the NYC Office...but 9...?? It certainly woke me up fast this morning


----------



## rbotes

Quailkin said:


> No, not at all - I didn't pay extra to use priority processing nor an expeditor. I wasn't even expecting a reply (after my second email) until the end of this month at the earliest. I guess I got lucky or they got tired of looking at the mountain of documented evidence I sent them
> The guide time for September said 15 working days due to the Chicago Office applications now being processed by the NYC Office...but 9...?? It certainly woke me up fast this morning


Maybe it's the location you sent your application to. I am with robb sending my to the LA office and maybe they take their sweet little time...congrats to you btw, very exciting for you.


----------



## helricha

Quailkin said:


> No, not at all - I didn't pay extra to use priority processing nor an expeditor. I wasn't even expecting a reply (after my second email) until the end of this month at the earliest. I guess I got lucky or they got tired of looking at the mountain of documented evidence I sent them
> The guide time for September said 15 working days due to the Chicago Office applications now being processed by the NYC Office...but 9...?? It certainly woke me up fast this morning


How many months of bank statements did you send them?
Most people I've noticed are sending 3 months but that is the minimum...wondering if anyone else sent more than 3???


----------



## rbotes

helricha said:


> How many months of bank statements did you send them?
> Most people I've noticed are sending 3 months but that is the minimum...wondering if anyone else sent more than 3???


My husband and I both sent 6 months of bank statements and pay slips. I think more then less is better


----------



## KayKay

Quailkin said:


> Hi.
> Yes it asked me for that and I put a date in mid-November as my intend date. I have two small dogs that I am taking with me under the PETS scheme and they will be ready to travel at the end of October (6 month rule), so I stuck a couple of weeks on after that date.



Aw okay sounds good Ill put whatever down then.

And congratulations ,and that is awesome how fast you received the news!


----------



## Quailkin

helricha said:


> How many months of bank statements did you send them?
> Most people I've noticed are sending 3 months but that is the minimum...wondering if anyone else sent more than 3???


I only sent a print out of two screenshot I tooks of my current bank statement (which only had about a month of transactions) as all my bank stuff is online and no paper statements.
I mainly sent documents of my husband's financial stuff - i.e monthly salary slips, yearly tax slip, mortgage statements, council tax statement...and a colour copy of his passport.


----------



## sunny koyan

Robe said:


> It's not even worth filing if you're not going to use priority processing. I've waited 7 weeks for what others get in days. I thought I had done my homework before filing. I guess I hadn't.


Well, we used both priority processing (which supposedly takes 48 hours, longer in exceptional circumstances) AND an expeditor, 6 business days today and nothing is happening. The expeditor apparently has a way to contact the consulate, which they did and got same reply - NOTHING is happening with our application.


----------



## ukforme

awesome response time and congrats! Obviously you were wise in omitting nothing in terms of document requirements. 

Would you say you gave them more documents than required and so that contributed to the expediency? 
If so, are there any particular documents you can pin point that put you over the top?
Thanks


----------



## GeorgiaPeach

I'm new here so I'll join in with mine too!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13th Aug 2010
Date biometrics taken: 15th Aug 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18th Aug 2010
Office location processing your visa: Chicago
Projected timeline given: Up to 60 days
Date your visa was received: 7th Sept

Also I sent in pictures, messages, and ticket stubbs from places we have been.
I did not use an expediting service, just used the online application. 
I was not interviewed either.


----------



## KayKay

GeorgiaPeach said:


> I'm new here so I'll join in with mine too!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 13th Aug 2010
> Date biometrics taken: 15th Aug 2010
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18th Aug 2010
> Office location processing your visa: Chicago
> Projected timeline given: Up to 60 days
> Date your visa was received: 7th Sept
> 
> Also I sent in pictures, messages, and ticket stubbs from places we have been.
> I did not use an expediting service, just used the online application.
> I was not interviewed either.




Congrats! How many pics did you send in ? I think I might be sending too many but did you send a lot ?? And it was received on Sept 7th..Have you moved to the Uk already or not yet and if not yet when did they give you permission to go there??


----------



## Robe

Robe said:


> Country applying from:USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person)nline August 08, 2010
> Date biometrics taken:August 18, 2010
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 20, 2010
> Office location processing your visa: LA
> Projected timeline given: 50 Business Days
> Date your visa was received: Still Waiting


Hard to believe this is still going on. I was just reviewing my application. I put my date of travel as Sept 24th thinking I would never have to wait that long. 
October 13th and no word. When my wife came over here (from the UK) we had to go through the Lincoln Nebraska processing center and that center had the longest wait. Now we're in line in LA and waiting.....


----------



## helricha

Robe said:


> Hard to believe this is still going on. I was just reviewing my application. I put my date of travel as Sept 24th thinking I would never have to wait that long.
> October 13th and no word. When my wife came over here (from the UK) we had to go through the Lincoln Nebraska processing center and that center had the longest wait. Now we're in line in LA and waiting.....


Hey. I just wanted to copy this over in case you didn't get a chance to read this on another post. Below is that she said and she just received her visa today: 

I applied for my marriage visa in May and got in back within 3 days. I'm really having a hard time with my settlement visa. My husband and I thought we had researched everything. I'm so worried now that I've read some of the posts. I applied and sent my information to the LA office on July 27. My husband and I were married on July 6, 2010. I received an email stating that the LA received it on the 28th. I did not know anything about priority service or couriers. I put everything in there but forgot my bank statements. When I say everything, I even put my voters registration card in there. All my stuff is shipped over there and we have another large wedding planned on November 20th. I'm supposed to fly over there on November 11. I don't have a criminal record. I have paid all my debt off and I make very good money. I was told not to call and ask about it. IS THERE ANYTHING I CAN DO????


----------



## modzy78

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th Oct 2010
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: None really said for settlement.

I got an email today saying that my visa was approved! :clap2: I should receive it either tomorrow or Monday. (It said next day, but I already made plans for tomorrow.)

The odd thing was that I was getting a bit concerned after reading many of these posts. We didn't send birth certificates, my husband's passport copy was not in color, and neither of us currently have jobs. (We both just finished a position in Japan in late July.) And we didn't use a service or pay for expediated processing.

So for all of you worrying that you didn't send enough, try to relax. Easier said than done, I know!


----------



## KayKay

modzy78 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th Oct 2010
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: None really said for settlement.
> 
> I got an email today saying that my visa was approved! :clap2: I should receive it either tomorrow or Monday. (It said next day, but I already made plans for tomorrow.)
> 
> The odd thing was that I was getting a bit concerned after reading many of these posts. We didn't send birth certificates, my husband's passport copy was not in color, and neither of us currently have jobs. (We both just finished a position in Japan in late July.) And we didn't use a service or pay for expediated processing.
> 
> So for all of you worrying that you didn't send enough, try to relax. Easier said than done, I know!



Congratulations, when are you moving there?? So you said that you didnt send as much as others, or whatever. But did you have to send in passport photos of yourself? I have to and theyre not the Uk requirement size theyre very similar but like an inch bigger, do you think this will be a problem even though I am sending them loads more stuff?


----------



## rbotes

I am starting to think that the New York office is much, MUCH faster at the visa application process and the LA one takes their time...wished I lived in NY offices area . No the less, congrats to all those who got their visas


----------



## modzy78

KayKay said:


> Congratulations, when are you moving there?? So you said that you didnt send as much as others, or whatever. But did you have to send in passport photos of yourself? I have to and theyre not the Uk requirement size theyre very similar but like an inch bigger, do you think this will be a problem even though I am sending them loads more stuff?


I'm probably moving the last week of October or first week of November. 

I did send in a US passport size photo. I had an extra one from when I changed my name for my passport, so I knew the size was ok. And my application print out had a spot to attach it. I'd try to get one taken that's the right size or cut it down if you can. I don't know if a larger one would be a major problem, but you're probably better safe than sorry. Luckily, passport sized photos are generally not that expensive.


----------



## KayKay

modzy78 said:


> I'm probably moving the last week of October or first week of November.
> 
> I did send in a US passport size photo. I had an extra one from when I changed my name for my passport, so I knew the size was ok. And my application print out had a spot to attach it. I'd try to get one taken that's the right size or cut it down if you can. I don't know if a larger one would be a major problem, but you're probably better safe than sorry. Luckily, passport sized photos are generally not that expensive.


Oh Okay cool. 
Well I cant cut it down cuz it says on the application form not to do that at all..But I cant even if I could because the size difference isnt even that much different from the Uk , I said an inch but its not even an inch, even less than an inch..I think it should be okay. Im also getting my biometrics done and they take my photograph there, so I guess Ill be okay..I cant wait to move to England !


----------



## rbotes

Day 25 for me and still waiting on my spousal visa from the LA office


----------



## Robe

rbotes said:


> Day 25 for me and still waiting on my spousal visa from the LA office


Today is 42 for me. I also used the LA office. It's actually day 45 but I'm not counting Labor Day, a September training day and Columbus day.


----------



## Robe

*One more thing about this visa process*

Apply early, apply early...Or do as I wish I had done and pay for priority processing. Worldbridge manages the LA center. You have to dig around but the option is there to pay extra.The payment must be done before you apply. Once LA has your ap you're in the same boat as me. 
I applied in August because I am supposed to be in England today watching my brother-in-law get married. My wife is a bridesmaid and I should be looking after our three children. Instead that is falling to someone else as I sit here in the US nearly 9 weeks after applying. Frustration is a little high today. I hope my post and the other great posts on here helps someone avoid my situation in the future.


----------



## Robe

Day 45 it's almost becoming comical. At least in five days I get to ask why it's taken 10 weeks.


----------



## Robe

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person)nline August 08, 2010
Date biometrics taken:August 18, 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 20, 2010
Office location processing your visa: LA
Projected timeline given: 50 Business Days
Date your visa was received: Notified approved today (45 day wait)

LA Consulate called my wife in UK and asked for pictures of us, copy of documents showing the value of our house in the USA and copies of my boys uk and American passports!!! All done, last day at work is this Friday. Notified them a month ago of my plans!!!


----------



## rbotes

Robe said:


> Country applying from:USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person)nline August 08, 2010
> Date biometrics taken:August 18, 2010
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 20, 2010
> Office location processing your visa: LA
> Projected timeline given: 50 Business Days
> Date your visa was received: Notified approved today (45 day wait)
> 
> LA Consulate called my wife in UK and asked for pictures of us, copy of documents showing the value of our house in the USA and copies of my boys uk and American passports!!! All done, last day at work is this Friday. Notified them a month ago of my plans!!!


Congrats!!!!:clap2: about time for you. So glad you got it finally, lol gives me hope that I will get my soon


----------



## rbotes

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person)Online, Sept 1, 2010
Date biometrics taken:Sep 8, 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sep. 15, 2010
Office location processing your visa: LA
Projected timeline given: 50 Business Days
Date your visa was received: Approved on Nov.15, received on 16th , 42 days

About bloody time. I was waiting so long that i finally emailed last week asking about my status as it was already day 40. They replied that they can not give me details about my visa process, yet the next day I got approved?? Yeah totally worth the email to Worldbridge...I am finally going home to my husband


----------



## Robe

rbotes said:


> Country applying from:USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person)Online, Sept 1, 2010
> Date biometrics taken:Sep 8, 2010
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sep. 15, 2010
> Office location processing your visa: LA
> Projected timeline given: 50 Business Days
> Date your visa was received: Approved on Nov.15, received on 16th , 42 days
> 
> About bloody time. I was waiting so long that i finally emailed last week asking about my status as it was already day 40. They replied that they can not give me details about my visa process, yet the next day I got approved?? Yeah totally worth the email to Worldbridge...I am finally going home to my husband


Happy for you!! I received mine on a Thursday and I landed in England on Saturday. I just started looking for work this week. So far so good. Best wishes to you and your husband.


----------



## SS438

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 Intra company transfer
Date application submitted (online or in person)Online, Oct 20, 2010
Date biometrics taken:Oct 25, 2010
Date documents reached UKBA: Oct 26,2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Oct. 28, 2010
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: 5-10 Business Days
Date Additional documents requested; Nov 3,2010
The mail went into my spam and got ignored,ultimately when i checked my spam mails on Nov 11,2010.I sent the requested documents on very next day 12 Nov,2010.They requested to send me the documents within 7 working days of notification.
Date additional documents reached UKBA:Nov 15,2010
Date your visa was received: Still waiting...

Does anyone have any idea how much time will it take more...
Also haven't recived any acknowledgement mail when my additional requested documents reached the UKBA. 

Please provide your inputs/commenst...it will really be helpful...


----------



## MrsV

Mine was super fast, we did the priority service.

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spousal/Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 28, 2010
Date biometrics taken: Nov 29, 2010 (we showed up Monday morning first thing and they were able to fit us in...I would definitely recommend this!!)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Friday Dec 3, 2010
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 business days
Date your visa was received: Thursday Nov 9, 2010...only 4 business days and my visa was in my hand!!


----------



## Guest

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10-26-10
Date biometrics taken: 10-26-10
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10-28-10
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 90 days
Date your visa was received: it's been 32 business days excluding weekends and holidays


----------



## Guest

rbotes said:


> Country applying from:USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person)Online, Sept 1, 2010
> Date biometrics taken:Sep 8, 2010
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sep. 15, 2010
> Office location processing your visa: LA
> Projected timeline given: 50 Business Days
> Date your visa was received: Approved on Nov.15, received on 16th , 42 days
> 
> About bloody time. I was waiting so long that i finally emailed last week asking about my status as it was already day 40. They replied that they can not give me details about my visa process, yet the next day I got approved?? Yeah totally worth the email to Worldbridge...I am finally going home to my husband


Hi there, I am wondering what email you used to contact Worldbridge? I want to send them an email as well!


----------



## Joppa

Mrs.Andrews said:


> Hi there, I am wondering what email you used to contact Worldbridge? I want to send them an email as well!


See https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=GuideToProcessingTimes_PAGE.
But you can only make an email query about the status of your application if you've been waiting longer than the standard processing time for settlement visa, which is usually 50 business days.


----------



## Lara_S

burning_angel_ said:


> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Youth Mobility
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Via post
> Date biometrics taken: Few days after appointment was made
> Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
> Projected timeline given: None
> 
> All up basically I had to wait a couple of days for my interview and we got our Visa's back 7 days after we sent them - it was so easy and quick!!!


Hey,
I'm applying for the same visa and leaving here in April 2011 - Just wondering if the visa starts from the time you receive it in the mail or from dates specified?

Cheers,
- Lara


----------



## Joppa

Lara_S said:


> Hey,
> I'm applying for the same visa and leaving here in April 2011 - Just wondering if the visa starts from the time you receive it in the mail or from dates specified?


From the date you specified if it is within 3 months of the date of applying, unless on a rare occasion your specified date is already past, then on the day the visa is issued.


----------



## Guest

Mrs.Andrews said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 10-26-10
> Date biometrics taken: 10-26-10
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10-28-10
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 90 days
> Date your visa was received: it's been 32 business days excluding weekends and holidays


I'm updating this for you all:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10-26-10
Date biometrics taken: 10-26-10
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10-28-10
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 90 days
Date your visa was received: 12-23-10 (will be here by ups air next day delivery either 12-24-10 or 12-27-10)


----------



## Declen

Country applying from: - United States
Type of visa applied for: study
Date application submitted (online or in person):7 September personly 
Date biometrics taken: 9 October
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 octber
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received:waiting


----------



## Peony

Mrs.Andrews said:


> I'm updating this for you all:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 10-26-10
> Date biometrics taken: 10-26-10
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10-28-10
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 90 days
> Date your visa was received: 12-23-10 (will be here by ups air next day delivery either 12-24-10 or 12-27-10)


^^^Awesome timeline. Very fast!


----------



## lauren 87

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec 15, 2010
Date biometrics taken: December 21, 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 29, 2010
Office location processing your visa: NYC 
Projected timeline given: 48 hours
Date your visa was received: Dec 30, 2010 

We paid for Priority Service and was definitely worth the extra $300!!


----------



## notanexpatyet

Hi I'm cass and were moving to U.K - to Devon (somewhere)

Country applying from:Australia
Type of visa applied for: 1 Settlement and 2 dependants
Date application submitted (online or in person): 7/12/2010
Date biometrics taken: 6/12/2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:12/12/2010
Office location processing your visa:Canberra
Projected timeline given: approx 3 months
Date your visa was received: still nothing yet


----------



## KayKay

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11-15-2010
Date biometrics taken: 11-18-10
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11-19-10
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: Up to 10-12 weeks given it is a settlement type visa
Date your visa was received: Still waiting patiently..my fiance is worth the wait <3


----------



## anya

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11-10-2010
Date biometrics taken: 11-18-10
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12-7-10 (per email saying visa was being processed)
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: 1-12-11 received email saying visa has been issued

SO HAPPY this has come through! Now just waiting for my passport to get here....


----------



## tbonetedh

*passport??*



anya said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 11-10-2010
> Date biometrics taken: 11-18-10
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12-7-10 (per email saying visa was being processed)
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date your visa was received: 1-12-11 received email saying visa has been issued
> 
> SO HAPPY this has come through! Now just waiting for my passport to get here....


how can you get a VISA without having a passport first??


----------



## anya

tbonetedh said:


> how can you get a VISA without having a passport first??


I just meant waiting for them to send my passport back, with the visa in it....


----------



## KayKay

Anya, you didn't pay for priority? I'm still waiting on my visa too, looks like we applied around the same time though, I hope to hear from them soon


----------



## anya

KayKay said:


> Anya, you didn't pay for priority? I'm still waiting on my visa too, looks like we applied around the same time though, I hope to hear from them soon


No priority. I think you'll be getting yours before long--we were definitely on the same time table!


----------



## KayKay

Yes you are right I hope to hear my approval anyday now =]
Well congratulations Anya, best of luck on your move!


----------



## boodabrit1

*does anyone know the actual lead time for receiving a settlement visa?*

Am in a holding pattern, waiting for my Visa. Anyone know how long it takes to get a settlement visa these days? And, how are you notified that your application has been processed, and how do they send it to you (UPS,etc?) Cheers




laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec 3, 2010
> Date biometrics taken: Dec 10, 2010
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 13, 2010
> Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles
> Projected timeline given: 2 wks - 2 mnths
> Date your visa was received: still waiting
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

boodabrit1 said:


> Am in a holding pattern, waiting for my Visa. Anyone know how long it takes to get a settlement visa these days? And, how are you notified that your application has been processed, and how do they send it to you (UPS,etc?) Cheers


Timescale depends on how busy the consulate is, whether you paid for priority, complexity of the case etc, so impossible to generalise. Those with priority usually get processed within 2 weeks, often less, but those without are often made to wait up to 10-12 weeks, though some had it done quite quickly (2-3 weeks).

They usually notify you by email that the visa is approved, and then a few days later your passport is returned by secure delivery, such as UPS. Some people get a phone call from the consulate between email and passport return, to clarify a few points about their application.


----------



## mihajlovic

Please list the following:
Country applying from: *Canada*
Type of visa applied for: *Settlement*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *Feb 1, 2011 (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *Feb 2, 2011 (in Toronto)*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *Feb 3, 2011*
Office location processing your visa: *Ottawa*
Projected timeline given: *less than 3 weeks*
Date Visa issued: *Feb 3,2011 (this is the date I received notification that my Visa had been issued)*
Date your visa was received: *Feb 4, 2011 (Date original documents were returned to me and my passport with UK Visa)*

It took 26 hours from submitting my biometric and supporting documents in person until I received word from the HIgh Commission in Ottawa that my Visa had been issued. I used World Bridge with priority service and couldn't be more pleased with how quickly this was all done. I should point out that my case was very well documented and well supported. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mihajlovic

*Ottawa UK Visa Processing Timeline*

Please list the following:
Country applying from: *Canada*
Type of visa applied for: *Settlement*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *Feb 1, 2011 (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *Feb 2, 2011 (in Toronto)*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *Feb 3, 2011*
Office location processing your visa: *Ottawa*
Projected timeline given: *less than 3 weeks*
Date Visa issued: *Feb 3,2011 (this is the date I received notification that my Visa had been issued)*
Date your visa was received: *Feb 4, 2011 (Date original documents were returned to me and my passport with UK Visa)*

It took 26 hours from submitting my biometric and supporting documents in person until I received word from the HIgh Commission in Ottawa that my Visa had been issued. I used World Bridge with priority service and couldn't be more pleased with how quickly this was all done. I should point out that my case was very well documented and well supported. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## cooperman1969

Joppa said:


> Timescale depends on how busy the consulate is, whether you paid for priority, complexity of the case etc, so impossible to generalise. Those with priority usually get processed within 2 weeks, often less, but those without are often made to wait up to 10-12 weeks, though some had it done quite quickly (2-3 weeks).
> 
> They usually notify you by email that the visa is approved, and then a few days later your passport is returned by secure delivery, such as UPS. Some people get a phone call from the consulate between email and passport return, to clarify a few points about their application.


My wife just got an email back from Canberra:

"Your application has been processed and your passport should be despatched within the next 5 working days"...

Is that approval or rejection or won't we know until she gets the passport back? Help!


----------



## kazoodoctor

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): Jan 23rd online
Date biometrics taken: Feb 3rd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 7th
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 15 Working days
Date your visa was received Feb 7th - issued but not arrived yet.


----------



## cooperman1969

Hi,

I'm new to the forum but have been following it because I am in England and my wife is in Melbourne waiting for her spouse visa... currently with nowhere to live (she's couch-hopping) and not a lot of money and living out of a suitcase... 

We lived together for 6 months in Britain last year, got married, lived in Germany for 2.5 months (my work), and then she returned to do the spouse visa thing...

Anyway we applied and had the confirmation of receipt email on the 15th December, but, we got the 'processed' email on Monday and yesterday, she got her passport returned with a rejection letter. We've been rejected on 3 things:

1. my passport copy not being notarised - I've seen that here before and it's easy to fix although annoying, neither of us can find where it tells us that is necessary...

2. We said we'd initially live with our in-laws and they have come back saying :

I note that you intend to live with your in-laws in the UK. You have
failed to submit evidence that they are willing and able ot accomodate
you. I would expect to see the deeds or rental agreement of the
property, an invitation from them and an official document to show whom
is currently living there and the size of the property. I am not
satified that there will be adequate accomodation for the parties and
any dependants without recourse to public funds in accomodation which
they own or occupy exclusively. Paragraph 281 (iv)

What the hell official document do they want? Anybody have any ideas or experience in this?

Also I am now trying to rent somewhere for us this week, so, we hope to be able to send them a rental agreement, which should circumnavigate this - but we want to be able to answer this issue as well... in case...

3. I am a contract worker and despite my gross earnings being £24.75 per hour, they said this:

You state that your sponsor is self employed and his monthly income
after tax is £3600. I note that his declared Nett income for
2010 was £20, 971 which would be approximately £1, 748 monthly. You
have stated that he supports his children from a previous marriage and
he is required to pay £650 per month to them. Your sponsor's Halifax
bank statement dated 29/11/10 had a closing balance of £666.66. I
note the account history shows that on average the balance was around
£700. I note that there is a business account in his name and that the
balance in September was £2,368, however there is no detail as to the
financial commitments of this account and as the last balance was more
than 2 months prior to your application date I am not satisfied that
these funds are available to you.

And about my wife:
You have submitted your St George freedom account and the closing balance on 26/11/10 was $1,098.79. There is no evidence that you have purchased an airline ticket to the UK and as I am aware that it would cost in the region of £700.
Given your current financial circumstances and your sponsor's child
support commitments, I am not satisfied that you or your sponsor will
be able to maintain yourselves and any dependants adequately without
recourse to public funds. Paragraph 281 v.

My wife now has a temporary job and is earning, before that I was sending her money to live on... so we can demonstrate we have funds to buy a ticket, although they tell you not to until you have the visa!!???! And I can get my accountant to write a letter explaining how I have access to my business account money and how I get paid (salary + dividends + expenses)...

BUT we are still devastated. Does anybody have any further ideas for us? Any useful email addresses at the UKBA in Canberra? Phone numbers? Addresses to write to when they have appealed? WHo to address things to? Ideas for covering letters, emails, etc. that worked for you? Any tips? Advice? ANYTHING AT ALL PLEASE!!!!!!!! We are desperate and very worried...

Thanks very much!
Mike


----------



## weberlat

Online application: 1/26/11
Biometrics: 1/28/11 (My original appointment was for the 31st, but I showed up and asked to be seen early. There were no problems with that.)
Sent out second-day delivery with priority processing: 1/28/11
Arrived at the LA consulate: 2/1/11
Confirmation email: 2/2/11
Visa issued: 2/9/11


----------



## weberlat

Mike,

Sorry to hear about all that. I'm in no way an immigration expert, but after trolling around on some forums for a while, I can tell you what I've read that relates to your case. I may well be corrected on any of these things, but this should provide some guidance, anyway.

It seems like your first two problems are easily sorted: 1) get a certified copy of your passport and send it with your long form birth certificate if you can; 2) find a new place to live, or, if you're staying with your parents, get a letter from them offering the two of you a place to stay, as well as their land registry documents so that the UKBA can see that there is ample space. You only need a 50 sq ft bedroom for the exclusive use of you two, but they do need to see proof that that space exists. They can't just take your word for it. If you do find a place to live separate from your parents, don't forget to get a letter from the landlord saying that your partner is allowed.

Your financial problem seems complicated, both because of your support payments and the fact that you're self-employed. It's very important to include current bank records and if the average balance was GBP700 on your account, it does look a bit suspicious, I imagine. One thing to realize, though, is that your banks accounts aren't necessarily the only thing to prove income. It seems like you included tax documentation, which should be enough, I would have thought, but apparently it isn't. Perhaps you could include invoices as well? A letter from your accountant describing your financial position and your relationship to your accounts should also help, but if I were you, I'd probably look into getting a solicitor to advise you on all of this.

Also, does your partner have a degree and/or significant work experience at all? If so, make sure that's obvious, i.e. including CVs and diplomas. It may not be strictly necessary, but it certainly does not hurt, since there are allowances made in the M&A requirements for applicants whose education, qualifications or skills make it probable that they will be able to find a job. I don't know the exact section right now, but I can find it if you'd like.

Do remember, though, that sometimes an appeal can take up to a year, so in many cases it's easier to reapply.

As for specifics about the UKBA in Australia, I know nothing, nor do I think there will be anyone who does. The UKBA does try to limit contact between applicants and caseworkers, so your best way of getting to them may be through a solicitor.


----------



## cooperman1969

weberlat said:


> It seems like your first two problems are easily sorted: 1) get a certified copy of your passport and send it with your long form birth certificate if you can; 2) find a new place to live, or, if you're staying with your parents, get a letter from them offering the two of you a place to stay, as well as their land registry documents so that the UKBA can see that there is ample space. You only need a 50 sq ft bedroom for the exclusive use of you two, but they do need to see proof that that space exists. They can't just take your word for it. If you do find a place to live separate from your parents, don't forget to get a letter from the landlord saying that your partner is allowed.
> 
> Your financial problem seems complicated, both because of your support payments and the fact that you're self-employed. It's very important to include current bank records and if the average balance was GBP700 on your account, it does look a bit suspicious, I imagine. One thing to realize, though, is that your banks accounts aren't necessarily the only thing to prove income. It seems like you included tax documentation, which should be enough, I would have thought, but apparently it isn't. Perhaps you could include invoices as well? A letter from your accountant describing your financial position and your relationship to your accounts should also help, but if I were you, I'd probably look into getting a solicitor to advise you on all of this.
> 
> Also, does your partner have a degree and/or significant work experience at all? If so, make sure that's obvious, i.e. including CVs and diplomas. It may not be strictly necessary, but it certainly does not hurt, since there are allowances made in the M&A requirements for applicants whose education, qualifications or skills make it probable that they will be able to find a job. I don't know the exact section right now, but I can find it if you'd like.
> 
> Do remember, though, that sometimes an appeal can take up to a year, so in many cases it's easier to reapply.
> 
> As for specifics about the UKBA in Australia, I know nothing, nor do I think there will be anyone who does. The UKBA does try to limit contact between applicants and caseworkers, so your best way of getting to them may be through a solicitor.


Thanks very muich for your advice. I'm getting a notarised copy of the passport today, and, I have a letter from my parents, and they have their land registry document and deeds to hand...

I'm also getting my accountant to write a letter regarding my income and tax position and to confirm my net income.

Thanks for thre tip about my wife's cv. She does have a degree and did have a responsible job before she left Aus the first time, so, that may well help. If you do know what that section reference is, I'd love to be able to quote it to them...

cheers

Mike


----------



## Vegasgirl94

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement in UK
Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec 18, 2010 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Dec 28, 2010 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 25, 2011 (I didn't mail everything until 22 Jan)
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 10-15 working days
Date Visa issued: Feb 10, 2011
Date your visa was received: Feb 11, 2011


----------



## charmingelements

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 4 Student Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 June 2010 online
Date biometrics taken: 18 June 2010 (or so)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22 June 2010
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 5-10 working days
Date your visa was received: Don't remember the exact date but just a few days after the 28th - maybe around the 4th of July*

*I got a response from them on the 28th of June saying I needed to send my original degree diploma so I had to send that which allowed for extra days so I believe I sent it next day delivery.


I had such a quick turn around time because I applied as soon as I was eligible (3 months prior to my start date in August) so there wasn't a rush of applications. I was really lucky with my turn around time!


----------



## hollylane

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal
Date application submitted (online or in person): Feb 14, 2011
Date biometrics taken: Feb 17th, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 18th, 2011
Office location processing your visa: LA
Projected time line given: 15 days (I went with the priority service)
Date your visa was received: Feb. 25th, 2011 (Just got the email today and should be arriving in the mail on Monday)

All I need to do is wait for sons passport to come in the mail and then I can buy our ticket(s)!


----------



## anya

hollylane said:


> All I need to do is wait for sons passport to come in the mail and then I can buy our ticket(s)!


YAY! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## KayKay

KayKay said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 11-15-2010
> Date biometrics taken: 11-18-10
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11-19-10
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: Up to 10-12 weeks given it is a settlement type visa
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting patiently..my fiance is worth the wait <3



Today my fiance visa was issued. 
Today's count was also 61 business days since I had applied (I did not opt for priority) It was a long wait but I did it and I got it, Im so happy!


----------



## anya

KayKay said:


> Today my fiance visa was issued.
> Today's count was also 61 business days since I had applied (I did not opt for priority) It was a long wait but I did it and I got it, Im so happy!


KayKay, this is great news! Congratulations!


----------



## mmcew02

Please list the following:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement in UK
Date application submitted (online or in person): January 28th 2011 (online)
Date biometrics taken: February 11 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 February 2011 (email received, no priority as was unaware)
Office location processing your visa: Los Angeles
Projected timeline given: 50 - 60 working days
Phone call from Consulate with queries: 2 March 2011 (informed at end of phone call Visa approved)
Date Visa issued: 3 March 2011
Date Visa and Paperwork returned: 4 March 2011

Length of time from paperwork submission to Visa being issued: 5 working days 

May I say that was the happiest day of my life.


----------



## notanexpatyet

notanexpatyet said:


> Hi I'm cass and were moving to U.K - to Devon (somewhere)
> 
> Country applying from:Australia
> Type of visa applied for: 1 Settlement and 2 dependants
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 7/12/2010
> Date biometrics taken: 6/12/2010
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:12/12/2010
> Office location processing your visa:Canberra
> Projected timeline given: approx 3 months
> Date your visa was received: still nothing yet


**** updated below ****

*Country applying from:Australia
Type of visa applied for: 1 Settlement and 2 dependants
Date application submitted (online or in person): 7/12/2010
Date biometrics taken: 6/12/2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:12/12/2010
Office location processing your visa:Canberra
Projected timeline given: approx 3 months
Date your visa was received: 4th Feb 2011 *


----------



## cooperman1969

Hi everyone

Ref. my previous post: our appeal is in with the office in Canberra. Or has it now moved to Manila?
Does anyone have any contact details for them, or ideas about how we can get them to look at it quickly? We've sent letters to the office, and to the High Commissioner... emailed... anybody got any fax/phone numbers, other email addresses, anything, please?

Cheers Mike


----------



## upandaway

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for all the advise here, I just got my visa =) so chuffed!
Hope everyone gets lucky as well!


Country applying from: China Shanghai
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
Date application submitted: 03Mar2011 in person
Date biometrics taken: 03Mar2011 
Date arrived in Consulate: 04Mar2011
Office location processing your visa: Shanghai
Projected timeline given: None
Date Visa Issued:08Mar2011
Date your visa was received: 10 Mar 2011


----------



## Joppa

upandaway said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for all the advise here, I just got my visa =) so chuffed!
> Hope everyone gets lucky as well!
> 
> 
> Country applying from: China Shanghai
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted: 03Mar2011 in person
> Date biometrics taken: 03Mar2011
> Date arrived in Consulate: 04Mar2011
> Office location processing your visa: Shanghai
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date Visa Issued:08Mar2011
> Date your visa was received: 10 Mar 2011


You were quite lucky. According to UK Border Agency, in January, Shanghai consulate only had 9 applications for settlement, but only 22% took 10 days or fewer to be processed, and many taking 30 days or more. If you got yours in a week without paying for priority (was it an option?), you've done very well.


----------



## upandaway

yea i checked the website as well thats why we were quite unsure if it was approved or not..we felt it was quite quick for an approval or rejection..we dint pay for the priority because here,actually the priority pass would only be applicable within the vfs office, not the actual processing. and this time of the year, i dont think vfs gets as much application as in august which makes it quicker.
do let me know if i can be of help


----------



## drjtprice

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
Date application submitted (electronically): 28Feb2011
Date biometrics taken: 02March2011
Date mailed: 03March2011
Date arrived in Consulate: 04Mar2011
Office location processing your visa: New York - Priority Processing
Projected timeline given: Email that package received 07March2011, no timeline given
Date Visa Issued:11Mar2011 (email notification of approval, package mailed back)
Date your visa was received: In transit, delivery expected on 14MARCH2011

This does not include the weeks to pull all of the material together!


----------



## crazyyankee

drjtprice said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted (electronically): 28Feb2011
> Date biometrics taken: 02March2011
> Date mailed: 03March2011
> Date arrived in Consulate: 04Mar2011
> Office location processing your visa: New York - Priority Processing
> Projected timeline given: Email that package received 07March2011, no timeline given
> Date Visa Issued:11Mar2011 (email notification of approval, package mailed back)
> Date your visa was received: In transit, delivery expected on 14MARCH2011
> 
> This does not include the weeks to pull all of the material together!



congrats on this being so quick I am hoping for the same!!!!
As son as you get it back you are then ready to fly back right?? OHHHHHH there is hope!!!!!! WOOOHOOOOO


----------



## sarinator

I am SO frustrated. I am still not convinced they haven't lost my paperwork. I forgot to put my passport in with my paperwork the first time (stupid mistake... I was in a rush). But they received all my paperwork on Jan 26, and I waited 6 weeks without any sort of confirmation they received it. Finally, I emailed Worldbridge and got this response, "Due to the nature of your request it has been escalated in order to provide you with a complete response."

I finally got my confirmation email March 7, but honestly I keep thinking in the back of my head that it's lost or whatever and I am really really frustrated :confused2:

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiance)
Date application submitted (electronically): Jan 13, 2011
Date biometrics taken: Jan 18, 2011
Date mailed: Jan 18, 2011
Mailed back because passport was missing (oops): Jan 24, 2011 (I shipped it back the same day and UPS confirms it arrived Jan 26).
Emailed to ask for confirmation email: March 6
Confirmation email from consulate: March 7
Office location processing your visa: New York - (Not priority.. I wish I had known about priority service... I certainly would have paid for it).
Projected timeline given: No timeline given
Date Visa Issued: Waiting....


----------



## Joppa

sarinator said:


> I am SO frustrated. I am still not convinced they haven't lost my paperwork. I forgot to put my passport in with my paperwork the first time (stupid mistake... I was in a rush). But they received all my paperwork on Jan 26, and I waited 6 weeks without any sort of confirmation they received it. Finally, I emailed Worldbridge and got this response, "Due to the nature of your request it has been escalated in order to provide you with a complete response."
> 
> I finally got my confirmation email March 7, but honestly I keep thinking in the back of my head that it's lost or whatever and I am really really frustrated :confused2:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiance)
> Date application submitted (electronically): Jan 13, 2011
> Date biometrics taken: Jan 18, 2011
> Date mailed: Jan 18, 2011
> Mailed back because passport was missing (oops): Jan 24, 2011 (I shipped it back the same day and UPS confirms it arrived Jan 26).
> Emailed to ask for confirmation email: March 6
> Confirmation email from consulate: March 7
> Office location processing your visa: New York - (Not priority.. I wish I had known about priority service... I certainly would have paid for it).
> Projected timeline given: No timeline given
> Date Visa Issued: Waiting....


When there is an important document missing, your file tends to go to the bottom of the pile so you start again. You are expected to wait up to 10-12 weeks for non-priority application starting Jan 26th, so being 6.5 weeks it's still within the timescale indicated.


----------



## sarinator

Joppa said:


> When there is an important document missing, your file tends to go to the bottom of the pile so you start again. You are expected to wait up to 10-12 weeks for non-priority application starting Jan 26th, so being 6.5 weeks it's still within the timescale indicated.


I don't mind waiting but I never even received a confirmation email. I had a phone conversation with someone at Worldbridge last week and they said they couldn't find my information by the application number at all.


----------



## crazyyankee

Joppa said:


> When there is an important document missing, your file tends to go to the bottom of the pile so you start again. You are expected to wait up to 10-12 weeks for non-priority application starting Jan 26th, so being 6.5 weeks it's still within the timescale indicated.


So.... whats the wait with priority application????? Just trying to get my head ready for the separation!!!! :confused2:


----------



## Joppa

crazyyankee said:


> So.... whats the wait with priority application????? Just trying to get my head ready for the separation!!!! :confused2:


Processing within 10 days, but in fact you usually get your passport back with new visa within 3-5 days.


----------



## crazyyankee

Joppa said:


> Processing within 10 days, but in fact you usually get your passport back with new visa within 3-5 days.


SUPER!!!!! Then MAYBE we can return together!!!!! That is VERY encouraging!!!!!! THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## robin_walden

Thought I would bump this up because seeing these helped my wife and I.

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiance)
Date application submitted (electronically): March 4th
Date biometrics taken: March 7th
Date mailed: March 7th
Confirmation email from consulate: March 8th
Office location processing your visa: LA
Projected timeline given: 50 days (non priority - I didn't know about it at this time)
Date Visa Issued: March 17th

So only 7 days processing time, despite the 50 day guideline.

Woo!


----------



## crazyyankee

robin_walden said:


> Thought I would bump this up because seeing these helped my wife and I.
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiance)
> Date application submitted (electronically): March 4th
> Date biometrics taken: March 7th
> Date mailed: March 7th
> Confirmation email from consulate: March 8th
> Office location processing your visa: LA
> Projected timeline given: 50 days (non priority - I didn't know about it at this time)
> Date Visa Issued: March 17th
> 
> So only 7 days processing time, despite the 50 day guideline.
> 
> Woo!


Wooo Hooo!!!! We may not need to be separated the 3 months or so I was thinking!!!!! YAY!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## PeterTheta

perche said:


> I have no idea what to expect for processing times for the Chicago consulate.


I would poke around and see about the details. I believe that the Chicago consulate has recently closed for business. Everything goes through NYC now except for California activity which is processed in LA.


----------



## Leanne6794

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 Youth Mobility Scheme
Date application submitted March 7, 2011
Date biometrics taken: March 17
Date mailed: March 17th (luck of the Irish)
Confirmation email from consulate: March 19th
Office location processing your visa: Vancouver
Projected timeline given: 10 business days
Date Visa Issued: March 22nd


----------



## Leanne6794

*UK Visa Timeline Tier 5 Youth Mobility Scheme*

Thankfully my application was processed and returned in 3 days!! I couldn't believe it! I only got a confirmation email advising my application has been received and if I am approved, another email will follow. Well, I didn't get the approval email which totally freaked me out and I thought something was wrong! It was couriered off on Thursday afternoon and I received it back Tuesday (which I missed the courier so he had to come back the following day). Low and behold when I ripped open the courier package and peeked at my passport with one eye open, there was my UK visa stamp in all its glory!! I had to pay $35 for the courier but it was well worth it! Good luck to everyone!

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: UK Tier 5 Youth Mobility Scheme
Date application submitted March 7, 2011
Date biometrics taken: March 17
Date mailed: March 17th (luck of the Irish)
Confirmation email from consulate: March 19th
Office location processing your visa: Vancouver
Projected timeline given: 10 business days
Date Visa Issued: March 22nd


----------



## Majik

laffylou said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> And it was cut and dry. I began to worry after I submitted my packet because I came to this forum and realized that everyone else submitted soooooooooo much additional information (photos, travel itineraries, ticket stubs, etc.) and we only gave them what they asked for because we didn't want to piss them off with tons of extras.
> 
> We did/do not have a lot in savings. I make a decent salary and gave them that information, obviously, but no....I don't have a large savings. My husband has a bit of money invested but it isn't like we could live off of it for a year without jobs or anything.
> 
> So....don't worry. It isn't like they only accept rich people into the country! I think they just want honest people that aren't trying to take advantage of the system...and if that is the case, I would imagine it would be quite obvious to them.


Thanks so much for saying that... because it was exactly what i was starting to believe !


----------



## scotlandboundsomeday

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): November 1st 2010
Date biometrics taken: Shortly after November 1st 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 29th 2010
Office location processing your visa: UK Border Agency New York
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks. I didn't find out about priority until after I sent my package, but I wouldn't have used it anyway.
Date your visa was received: Visa denied Feb 24 2011. 28 days to appeal.
Appealed to UK Border Agency New York. They received appeal March 25th 2011. I was told 10 working days to either uphold or overturn prior decision. April 8th 2011 I received word that Visa would be granted! Awaiting documents being sent back :clap2:


----------



## hertsbabeuk

*hertsbabuk*

Hi im new on hear a little lost still waiting for my husbands visa please help .


----------



## hertsbabeuk

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): November 1st 2010
Date biometrics taken: Shortly after November 1st 2010
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 29th 2010
Office location processing your visa: UK Border Agency 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks. Date your visa was received: Visa denied Feb 24 2011. 28 days to appeal.
Appealed to UK Border Agency They sent more paper work .BUT DONT UNDERSTAND IT .Please help


----------



## ali_99

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: TIER 1
Date application submitted (online or in person): 04 April - Post
Date biometrics taken: Not yet
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 05 April
Office location processing your visa: Croyden
Projected timeline given: 4 weeks
Date your visa was received - still waiting for ( haven't even received acknowledgement letter)


----------



## hda413

*Tier2*

Country applying from: Canada 
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 skilled worker with two dependants
Date application submitted (online or in person): apr 19(online)
Date biometrics taken: apr 20 Vancouver 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: apr 21
Office location processing your visa: Ottawa 
Projected timeline given: 15 business days 
Date your visa was received: just received an email that it was issued today apr 26!
Paid the worldbridge priority service extra $165 Pp
Took only 2 business days since it was the Easter long weekend!
Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Beastie

I am freaking out a little right now.

I sent my documents to the UK Border Agency in Sydney on 28th April but I've not yet heard if they have received my documents yet. Does UKBA send an e-mail or notify that the documents have been received ? I sent by Platinum Post which was recommended on the website for those applying in Australia.


----------



## age_789

Beastie said:


> I am freaking out a little right now.
> 
> I sent my documents to the UK Border Agency in Sydney on 28th April but I've not yet heard if they have received my documents yet. Does UKBA send an e-mail or notify that the documents have been received ? I sent by Platinum Post which was recommended on the website for those applying in Australia.


Hi Beastie,

This is my first time on this forum.

I am in the same boat. I sent my papers off to the sydney office on 21/4 using platinum service as well, because of easter and all the public holidays it didn't get to sydney until the 27/4. I checked online at Australia Post to see if it had been delivered and it had and was signed for on the 27/4 at midday. Since then I have not received a confirmation email saying that they had received the documents!!! Im starting to worry a lot as well. I know there is transit time between Manilla and sydney but its now been 10 working days.
My husband who is already in the Uk spoke to our immigration company we used and they have said that due to easter and all the public holidays there will now be a back log in applications and we should hear from them soon.

Have you checked online with Aust Post that is has been delivered and signed for?

I hope we both hear something soon as Im desperate to be with my husband again as it has been 3 months apart 

keep me posted on your progress if you don't mind.

thanks


----------



## age_789

*Timeline from Sydney*

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 5th April - Online
Date biometrics taken: 21st April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27th April (stated delivered from Australia post that it was delivered but have not received confirmation email)
Office location processing your visa: Manilla
Projected timeline given: 6 - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received -


----------



## debs1104

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 20th April - Online
Date biometrics taken: 4th May
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5th May
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 Days Priority
Date your visa was received - 9th May 3 working Days


----------



## Guest

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa (Leave To Enter for probationary 27 mos)
Date application submitted (online): 21st April 
Date biometrics taken: 25th April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 2nd May
Date confirmation of receipt of documents by UKBA: 4th May
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 28 days, later upped to 33 
Date your visa was received - awaiting determination


----------



## drjtprice

More information is needed in order to help.

What was the reason for the denial?

What other paperwork did they send to you?



hertsbabeuk said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): November 1st 2010
> Date biometrics taken: Shortly after November 1st 2010
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 29th 2010
> Office location processing your visa: UK Border Agency
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks. Date your visa was received: Visa denied Feb 24 2011. 28 days to appeal.
> Appealed to UK Border Agency They sent more paper work .BUT DONT UNDERSTAND IT .Please help


----------



## Nita2011

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa (Leave To Enter for probationary 27 mos)
> Date application submitted (online): 21st April
> Date biometrics taken: 25th April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 2nd May
> Date confirmation of receipt of documents by UKBA: 4th May
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 28 days, later upped to 33
> Date your visa was received - awaiting determination


Just a quick question - did you use priority?


----------



## Nita2011

age_789 said:


> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 5th April - Online
> Date biometrics taken: 21st April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27th April (stated delivered from Australia post that it was delivered but have not received confirmation email)
> Office location processing your visa: Manilla
> Projected timeline given: 6 - 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received -


Keep us posted if you hear anything. My husband didn't do the priortiy service and we're in the same boat as you. I have no patience so I'm getting fustrated we haven't had a confirmation from the border agency yet that they've received the paperwork. He sent his in about the same time as you but he's from America.


----------



## Guest

Nita2011 said:


> Just a quick question - did you use priority?


No, and I am sure kicking myself for that one! 

When I went to the WorldBridge site and started the application, it redirected to Visa4UK and I didn't see any place there when I was paying the fees for the priority service-it wasn't until yesterday while reading here on the forum that I figured out I could have gone back to the WB site and clicked my way to a place where I could choose priority.

I am not a 'Net newbie and have done quite a bit of distance-learning but I have to say the process is rather confusing in places, and could be explained a lot better. I actually printed out the application guides and the sections of the law that apply to spouses but still had some confusing moments getting that application and the hard copies in.

LOL, I wrote out all of the process as I experienced it in bullet points after I had sent everything off just so I could 'see' where I might have missed something.


----------



## Nita2011

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> No, and I am sure kicking myself for that one!
> 
> When I went to the WorldBridge site and started the application, it redirected to Visa4UK and I didn't see any place there when I was paying the fees for the priority service-it wasn't until yesterday while reading here on the forum that I figured out I could have gone back to the WB site and clicked my way to a place where I could choose priority.
> 
> I am not a 'Net newbie and have done quite a bit of distance-learning but I have to say the process is rather confusing in places, and could be explained a lot better. I actually printed out the application guides and the sections of the law that apply to spouses but still had some confusing moments getting that application and the hard copies in.
> 
> LOL, I wrote out all of the process as I experienced it in bullet points after I had sent everything off just so I could 'see' where I might have missed something.


I know the feeling! I wish my hubby had done the priority service too. Ah well lets enjoy the waiting game


----------



## Guest

Nita2011 said:


> I know the feeling! I wish my hubby had done the priority service too. Ah well lets enjoy the waiting game


LOL, at my age (54, will be 55 in Aug), waiting sure isn't easy! But what else can we do-hopefully the wait for those of us who didn't go priority won't be the whole '6-12 weeks'!


----------



## age_789

*Called the hotline*



Nita2011 said:


> Keep us posted if you hear anything. My husband didn't do the priortiy service and we're in the same boat as you. I have no patience so I'm getting fustrated we haven't had a confirmation from the border agency yet that they've received the paperwork. He sent his in about the same time as you but he's from America.


Hi,

I called the hotline last week asking if they had received my documents & they said they will send me a text of when to call back (free call) quoting a ref number 
It came through today. I called them @ they received the paperwork in MANILLA on 3/5.
I asked the lady if I will receive a confirmation email & she said no, you will only receive an email once your case is close to a decision & settlement visa wait is approx 6 weeks at the moment.
So I should have an answer no later than 14/6.
It's still a wait but now I have peace of mind that they do have the paperwork & it's being processed whether it's ready next week or in 5 weeks.
I will keep you posted if I here anything.
Best of luck.


----------



## age_789

Also Aust unfortunately do not offer any priority service. Our wait is 6 - 12 weeks, if it did I would have def selected priority!!!


----------



## kbmcbox

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: May 05, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 09, 2011 (Because package was sent overnight through the weekend.)
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: 2-15 days
Date your visa was received: May 17, 2011

Summarily, my wife and I met each other via the internet in October 2010. We met in February for 3.5 weeks and decided on a permanent setting for ourselves. We married one day before she had to fly back home to the UK. I didn't even have a passport at the time.

As soon as she arrived back in the UK, we began putting things together for the settlement application. This, along with the time it took to apply/receive my passport, took about a month. After careful review, everything was mailed and expedited. Not careful enough it seems, as I forgot to photocopy my passport!

Anyhow, it was granted and I'm soon on my way!


----------



## crazyyankee

Just wondering.... did you do priority??? I will be overnighting mine this Friday after biometrics on friday (the 20th) wondering cause I am probably going to have to change my return flight!!!!!
BTW~~ Congrats!!!!






kbmcbox said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
> Date biometrics taken: May 05, 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 09, 2011 (Because package was sent overnight through the weekend.)
> Office location processing your visa: NY
> Projected timeline given: 2-15 days
> Date your visa was received: May 17, 2011
> 
> Summarily, my wife and I met each other via the internet in October 2010. We met in February for 3.5 weeks and decided on a permanent setting for ourselves. We married one day before she had to fly back home to the UK. I didn't even have a passport at the time.
> 
> As soon as she arrived back in the UK, we began putting things together for the settlement application. This, along with the time it took to apply/receive my passport, took about a month. After careful review, everything was mailed and expedited. Not careful enough it seems, as I forgot to photocopy my passport!
> 
> Anyhow, it was granted and I'm soon on my way!


----------



## kbmcbox

crazyyankee said:


> Just wondering.... did you do priority??? I will be overnighting mine this Friday after biometrics on friday (the 20th) wondering cause I am probably going to have to change my return flight!!!!!
> BTW~~ Congrats!!!!


Yes, we did expedite the application through WorldBridge. We also overnighted the application/support documents to New York on a Friday, and it was delivered on Monday morning. We received an email on Tuesday saying they had received it and it was being reviewed.


----------



## abcarson22

Hi we have just received back our timeline and it states that settlement visas are taking up to 27 days. I was curious is this a business week (5 days) or is this a full 7 day week? Thank you!


----------



## Joppa

abcarson22 said:


> Hi we have just received back our timeline and it states that settlement visas are taking up to 27 days. I was curious is this a business week (5 days) or is this a full 7 day week? Thank you!


Working days, so around 5.5 weeks.


----------



## abcarson22

Thanks for the reply. That gives us roughly 10 days to spare so lets hope they are on time!


----------



## age_789

*Settlement Visa UK - Update Sydney*

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 5th April - Online
Date biometrics taken: 21st April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27th April (stated delivered from Australia post that it was delivered but have not received confirmation email)
Arrived in Manila: 3/5 (called hotline to confirm they received it they advised received in Manila)
Office location processing your visa: Manilla
Projected timeline given: 6 - 12 weeks - only took 3 weeks
Date your visa was received: 23rd May!!!!

YAY!!! I leave next Wed 1/6 

Just some info from my visa as I called the hotline twice.

No confirmation email is sent anymore
also a generic email is sent once your visa has been processed whether it has been approved or not, you have to wait to find the result when your passport arrives


----------



## Guest

age_789 said:


> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 5th April - Online
> Date biometrics taken: 21st April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27th April (stated delivered from Australia post that it was delivered but have not received confirmation email)
> Arrived in Manila: 3/5 (called hotline to confirm they received it they advised received in Manila)
> Office location processing your visa: Manilla
> Projected timeline given: 6 - 12 weeks - only took 3 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 23rd May!!!!
> 
> YAY!!! I leave next Wed 1/6
> 
> Just some info from my visa as I called the hotline twice.
> 
> No confirmation email is sent anymore
> also a generic email is sent once your visa has been processed whether it has been approved or not, you have to wait to find the result when your passport arrives


WooHoo, congrats, and enjoy your trip to your new home!


----------



## tbonetedh

*denied??*



scotlandboundsomeday said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): November 1st 2010
> Date biometrics taken: Shortly after November 1st 2010
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 29th 2010
> Office location processing your visa: UK Border Agency New York
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks. I didn't find out about priority until after I sent my package, but I wouldn't have used it anyway.
> Date your visa was received: Visa denied Feb 24 2011. 28 days to appeal.
> Appealed to UK Border Agency New York. They received appeal March 25th 2011. I was told 10 working days to either uphold or overturn prior decision. April 8th 2011 I received word that Visa would be granted! Awaiting documents being sent back :clap2:


Can you tell us why they initially denied it? and what you did to overcome their initial negative response??


----------



## age_789

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> WooHoo, congrats, and enjoy your trip to your new home!



Thank you. Very excited but sad to leave friends & family. Very mixed emotion. Good luck in your future.


----------



## Guest

age_789 said:


> Thank you. Very excited but sad to leave friends & family. Very mixed emotion. Good luck in your future.


Thank-you, hopefully I'll be posting soon that I'm on my way back to be with my husband

Have a wonderful life!


----------



## Jesticles

Hi guys,

I'm a little confused about the process from Aus...

Do they or do they not send an emailing confirming that they've received the application in Manila...? 

If not, I guess I can stop checking my email account every 30 seconds!

Also, we didn't include anything to do with our flights as I only saw the instruction to hold off on booking until the visa is processed... 

We've shown about 20,000 GBP in savings there and another $A10,000 here - will that be enough to show we can afford our flights _and_ support ourselves?

Thank you!


----------



## Aussiewife

*Additional Documentation requested*

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: May 16, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 18, 2011 
Office location processing your visa: Sydney (but all Australian applications are sent to the visa processing office in the Phillipines)
Projected timeline given: N/A (I am not sure how to obtain this information?)
Date your visa was received: 

Hi All,

This is my first time posting here but I thought it might help out other people in the same situation as us.

I have applied for a UK settlement visa and sent all my documentation off last week. Our situation is that my British husband and I were married in Sydney, Australia back in 2007 (although we were both living in the UK at the time - I was on the Highly Skilled Migrant Programme (HSMP)) and returned to the UK and continued living there for another 2.5 years. We then decided to move to Sydney (for a year or so) for a change and as such came to Sydney in April 2010. We've now been here over a year but are planning a permanent return to the UK. Our plan is for me to go ahead of my husband (ideally in early July) to set up our flat (we still own our flat in London) and look for a job. In the meantime, my husband will remain in Sydney and continue to work to ensure that we are still generating an income. We do, however, plan for him to join me in London no later than September.

I am a lawyer (albeit finance, not migration) and scoured through the application requirements to put together the best possible package of documents. We also included a covering letter including the explanation I just provided above. In addition to the online application form (stamped by the Biometrics officer) we included all original documents and a very detailed index of all the supporting evidence we were providing, and clearly labelled each document accordingly.

Despite all this, we got an email from the processing centre requesting details of my husband's arrival in the U.K. (i.e. in September). As the U.K. Border Agency clearly instructs you not to make firm travel plans until you've received an outcome on your application, we weren't sure whether we should book his ticket or not. We did notice, however, that the prices were going up every day and so luckily, we made the executive decision that we would go ahead and book and pay for his ticket. We figured that if my application is not successful, he will still use the ticket to return to the U.K. and visit family and friends and then return to Australia. If we are lucky and our application is successful however, he will still use the outbound portion, but will either just let the return portion of the ticket go unused or we'll move it to another time when we are coming back to Australia to visit family and friends, and just buy a one way ticket back to the U.K. then. Anyway, thank goodness we did that because we had the E-Ticket Receipt & Itinerary as well as a copy of our credit card transactions to show that we have booked and paid his flight. This is what I sent to the visa processing centre in response to their email this morning. Again, I sent a covering letter explaining why we have booked a return ticket for him and not just a one way.

Sorry for this long and convoluted post but I hope that it will help anyone else in a similar situation - when we were applying, we couldn't find any details for people in a similar situation to us (i.e. applicant getting to U.K. before their sponsor). Anyway, fingers crossed that the Entry Clearance Officer is now satisfied that our application is genuine etc. I really hope to get my visa soon so we can get on with our plans!

Cheers


----------



## Aussiewife

Jesticles said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a little confused about the process from Aus...
> 
> Do they or do they not send an emailing confirming that they've received the application in Manila...?
> 
> If not, I guess I can stop checking my email account every 30 seconds!
> 
> Also, we didn't include anything to do with our flights as I only saw the instruction to hold off on booking until the visa is processed...
> 
> We've shown about 20,000 GBP in savings there and another $A10,000 here - will that be enough to show we can afford our flights _and_ support ourselves?
> 
> Thank you!


Hey there

From what I understand, I don't think they do send a confirmation that they have received your application, they only send you an email informing you once your application has been processed (although you then have to wait to receive your documents back before you know the actual outcome). Alternatively, if they require additional information from you, they will email (which obviously indicates that they have received your application!)

I did read an earlier post on this thread from another Aussie applicant who mentioned that they called the U.K. Border Agency (on the Australian premium rate line) to check that their application had reached Manila. You could try that or, you could try calling the processing office in Manila? As I got an email from them this morning, I have their number (it was in the email signature): +63 2 858 2398. Note, they are only open from 8am-3pm local time (which is currently 10am-5pm Sydney time).

Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## Joppa

Aussiewife said:


> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
> Date biometrics taken: May 16, 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 18, 2011
> Office location processing your visa: Sydney (but all Australian applications are sent to the visa processing office in the Phillipines)
> Projected timeline given: N/A (I am not sure how to obtain this information?)
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first time posting here but I thought it might help out other people in the same situation as us.
> 
> I have applied for a UK settlement visa and sent all my documentation off last week. Our situation is that my British husband and I were married in Sydney, Australia back in 2007 (although we were both living in the UK at the time - I was on the Highly Skilled Migrant Programme (HSMP)) and returned to the UK and continued living there for another 2.5 years. We then decided to move to Sydney (for a year or so) for a change and as such came to Sydney in April 2010. We've now been here over a year but are planning a permanent return to the UK. Our plan is for me to go ahead of my husband (ideally in early July) to set up our flat (we still own our flat in London) and look for a job. In the meantime, my husband will remain in Sydney and continue to work to ensure that we are still generating an income. We do, however, plan for him to join me in London no later than September.
> 
> I am a lawyer (albeit finance, not migration) and scoured through the application requirements to put together the best possible package of documents. We also included a covering letter including the explanation I just provided above. In addition to the online application form (stamped by the Biometrics officer) we included all original documents and a very detailed index of all the supporting evidence we were providing, and clearly labelled each document accordingly.
> 
> Despite all this, we got an email from the processing centre requesting details of my husband's arrival in the U.K. (i.e. in September). As the U.K. Border Agency clearly instructs you not to make firm travel plans until you've received an outcome on your application, we weren't sure whether we should book his ticket or not. We did notice, however, that the prices were going up every day and so luckily, we made the executive decision that we would go ahead and book and pay for his ticket. We figured that if my application is not successful, he will still use the ticket to return to the U.K. and visit family and friends and then return to Australia. If we are lucky and our application is successful however, he will still use the outbound portion, but will either just let the return portion of the ticket go unused or we'll move it to another time when we are coming back to Australia to visit family and friends, and just buy a one way ticket back to the U.K. then. Anyway, thank goodness we did that because we had the E-Ticket Receipt & Itinerary as well as a copy of our credit card transactions to show that we have booked and paid his flight. This is what I sent to the visa processing centre in response to their email this morning. Again, I sent a covering letter explaining why we have booked a return ticket for him and not just a one way.
> 
> Sorry for this long and convoluted post but I hope that it will help anyone else in a similar situation - when we were applying, we couldn't find any details for people in a similar situation to us (i.e. applicant getting to U.K. before their sponsor). Anyway, fingers crossed that the Entry Clearance Officer is now satisfied that our application is genuine etc. I really hope to get my visa soon so we can get on with our plans!
> 
> Cheers


I'm still not sure if you needed to book and pay for your husband's plane ticket, as UKBA advise you not to finalise your travel plans before your visa is issued. I think they asked for confirmation to ensure that you are both going to UK as a couple (living together permanently), and not for your husband to stay behind in Australia for the foreseeable future, as that would breach a settlement visa condition (joining British spouse in UK). The fact that you are proposing to get to UK two months in advance just raised their suspicions. I suppose you could have booked an expensive flexible ticket which can then be cashed if you change your plans or visa isn't issued. Normally all they ask is details of proposed travel, such as flight you hope to take but not yet paid for. But then again, if you waited longer, you might end up paying more. It's possible for you to have paid a little more than the rock bottom price which allows you some flexibility, like changing flight details at a supplementary charge (say £100).
Hope you get your visa soon.


----------



## Jesticles

Hi guys,

I just received the 'Your visa will be despatched shortly' email! Can't believe the turn-around... less than a week!

I'm trying to keep the excitement down to a minimum until I actually see the thing for myself... has anyone received an email with this wording and actually been refused?? 

I can't imagine they'd be able to say my visa will be despatched if they're not actually issuing one...

I'd also hope, considering the amount of stuff we sent them, they'd spend a little longer than a week going through the application before they issue a refusal...

I'll update y'all as soon as I receive the parcel!

Thanks for your help!



Joppa said:


> I'm still not sure if you needed to book and pay for your husband's plane ticket, as UKBA advise you not to finalise your travel plans before your visa is issued. I think they asked for confirmation to ensure that you are both going to UK as a couple (living together permanently), and not for your husband to stay behind in Australia for the foreseeable future, as that would breach a settlement visa condition (joining British spouse in UK). The fact that you are proposing to get to UK two months in advance just raised their suspicions. I suppose you could have booked an expensive flexible ticket which can then be cashed if you change your plans or visa isn't issued. Normally all they ask is details of proposed travel, such as flight you hope to take but not yet paid for. But then again, if you waited longer, you might end up paying more. It's possible for you to have paid a little more than the rock bottom price which allows you some flexibility, like changing flight details at a supplementary charge (say £100).
> Hope you get your visa soon.


----------



## WatchOutWorld

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier Two Intercompany Transfer
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 9, 2011
Date biometrics taken: May 17, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Courier received docs on May 19, 2011
Office location processing your visa: UK Border Agency New York
Projected timeline given: 5 business days but then the biometric system went down and messed that all up.
Date your visa was received: Email from courier on May 25th saying that 5 visas had been issued, but that we would have to redo biometrics for our 5 year old as his fingerprints were lost during the system outage. Awaiting return of docs today so that we can re-fingerprint him tomorrow. :juggle:


----------



## Aussiewife

Joppa said:


> I'm still not sure if you needed to book and pay for your husband's plane ticket, as UKBA advise you not to finalise your travel plans before your visa is issued. I think they asked for confirmation to ensure that you are both going to UK as a couple (living together permanently), and not for your husband to stay behind in Australia for the foreseeable future, as that would breach a settlement visa condition (joining British spouse in UK). The fact that you are proposing to get to UK two months in advance just raised their suspicions. I suppose you could have booked an expensive flexible ticket which can then be cashed if you change your plans or visa isn't issued. Normally all they ask is details of proposed travel, such as flight you hope to take but not yet paid for. But then again, if you waited longer, you might end up paying more. It's possible for you to have paid a little more than the rock bottom price which allows you some flexibility, like changing flight details at a supplementary charge (say £100).
> Hope you get your visa soon.


Thanks for your response. Perhaps you are right and the ticket didn't need to be booked and paid for. But the email did say that they were requesting details of my "husband's arrival in the UK" and that we needed to provide documentary evidence. I suppose, arguably, a letter from us would have met that requirement. In any case, since my husband will go and visit friends and family in the UK if my application is unsuccessful (especially if we end up living permanently in Australia, as he will definitely want to see his family in the UK seeing as we haven't been back there for a year), it wasn't an issue for us. The ticket we got him does allow flexibility to pay a fee to change dates etc. Plus, we haven't made any bookings for me and the UKBA advise you not to finalise your plans until you have the outcome of your application.

One thing to note, the definition of "present and settled" (under the Immigration Rules) with respect to a British spouse encompasses a spouse who (i) is physically present in the UK, (ii) is not physically present in the UK but will travel to the UK WITH their foreign spouse with the intention to make the UK their permanent home, and (iii) is not physically present in the UK but will travel to the UK to JOIN their foreign spouse with the intention to make the UK their permanent home. As such, my husband falls into the third limb of that definition as he will be coming to join me in the UK if I go ahead and start setting up our life there.

We're hoping our application comes through without too much hassle


----------



## age_789

Did u receive it yet? That is fast turn around. My visa was done in 8 days. Can't complain!! 
My visa was approved & I leave on Wed 1/6. Can't wait.
Just to let you know as I spoke to the embassy hotline and the email you received was a generic email everyone gets whether its approved or not!! Very annoying as you have 2 wait for a response by checking your actual passport!!
Good luck & hope u get good news




Jesticles said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just received the 'Your visa will be despatched shortly' email! Can't believe the turn-around... less than a week!
> 
> I'm trying to keep the excitement down to a minimum until I actually see the thing for myself... has anyone received an email with this wording and actually been refused??
> 
> I can't imagine they'd be able to say my visa will be despatched if they're not actually issuing one...
> 
> I'd also hope, considering the amount of stuff we sent them, they'd spend a little longer than a week going through the application before they issue a refusal...
> 
> I'll update y'all as soon as I receive the parcel!
> 
> Thanks for your help!


----------



## newy

age_789 said:


> Did u receive it yet? That is fast turn around. My visa was done in 8 days. Can't complain!!
> My visa was approved & I leave on Wed 1/6. Can't wait.
> Just to let you know as I spoke to the embassy hotline and the email you received was a generic email everyone gets whether its approved or not!! Very annoying as you have 2 wait for a response by checking your actual passport!!
> Good luck & hope u get good news



Wow 8 days that is very quick also, was yours a straight forward settlement visa? This makes me very excited. I posted my documents on Tuesday and I am now playing the waiting game


----------



## t1box135

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier Five
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 1, 2011
Date biometrics taken: May 13, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Courier received docs on May 20, 2011
Office location processing your visa: UK Border Agency New York
Projected timeline given: 10 Business Days
Date your visa was received: ...still hoping

They posted some news recently about some biometrics data being lost (as some people above me), so I'm really hoping that doesn't include me. It's been 6 business days, so technically, I shouldn't complain...except my flight is in a week and a half.. *sigh*


----------



## Jesticles

My visa arrived today! A week and a day since it was delivered to the Sydney GPO, which is truly amazing. Ours was a pretty straight-forward application - we've been together 4 years; married 1; have our own flat and decent savings... But I was fully expecting my application to take the full 12 weeks just because everyone else I know who's applied has had to wait that long.

Now I can finally book our tickets and get all that moving stuff underway!

Thank you to everyone who helped and good luck to everyone still waiting! Processing times for April are up now and apparently they're processing 63% in 1 or 2 days, so I'm sure you'll all hear something soon!


Country applying from: *Australia*
Type of visa applied for: *Settlement - Spouse*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *Online - May 16 (Posted May 21)*
Date biometrics taken: *May 17*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *Received at Sydney GPO, May 23*
Office location processing your visa: *Manila*
Projected timeline given: *N/A*
Date your visa was received: *Email received May 26; Passport & documents received today - May 31!*




age_789 said:


> Did u receive it yet? That is fast turn around. My visa was done in 8 days. Can't complain!!
> My visa was approved & I leave on Wed 1/6. Can't wait.
> Just to let you know as I spoke to the embassy hotline and the email you received was a generic email everyone gets whether its approved or not!! Very annoying as you have 2 wait for a response by checking your actual passport!!
> Good luck & hope u get good news


----------



## WatchOutWorld

t1box135 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Tier Five
> Date application submitted (online or in person): May 1, 2011
> Date biometrics taken: May 13, 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Courier received docs on May 20, 2011
> Office location processing your visa: UK Border Agency New York
> Projected timeline given: 10 Business Days
> Date your visa was received: ...still hoping
> 
> They posted some news recently about some biometrics data being lost (as some people above me), so I'm really hoping that doesn't include me. It's been 6 business days, so technically, I shouldn't complain...except my flight is in a week and a half.. *sigh*


You are in the time frame that was given for the outages, but we got notification that our son's data could not be recovered on May 20th. Hopefully that means if you haven't heard by now they didn't lose yours. 

Good Luck! We had our son's biometrics redone on Friday and overnighted everything back to New York today, so hopefully we will have his visa by the end of the week.


----------



## crazyyankee

So watch out world... what is the time frame??? I had biometrics done Fri the 2oth, sent the application overnight so it was there Mon the 23rd. got an email on Fri the 27th that our solicitor clicked wrong priority so paid another $300.00 for mine and my sons applications. then it wasnt until the 31st that we recieved an email stating they recieved the application and gave us 15 days from then. Had to reschedule flights and all.. grrrr I know I know they say dont make plans or buy an open ended ticket.... who can afford it??? 
So anyways I was wondering what happens now??? 
You and I seem to be in same time frame so wondering if you post when you hear and I will do the same! 
I want to be back in the Uk with my husband not stuck in New Jersey!!!!










WatchOutWorld said:


> You are in the time frame that was given for the outages, but we got notification that our son's data could not be recovered on May 20th. Hopefully that means if you haven't heard by now they didn't lose yours.
> 
> Good Luck! We had our son's biometrics redone on Friday and overnighted everything back to New York today, so hopefully we will have his visa by the end of the week.


----------



## crazyyankee

Have you heard anything yet???? We seem to be in the same time frame!!






t1box135 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Tier Five
> Date application submitted (online or in person): May 1, 2011
> Date biometrics taken: May 13, 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Courier received docs on May 20, 2011
> Office location processing your visa: UK Border Agency New York
> Projected timeline given: 10 Business Days
> Date your visa was received: ...still hoping
> 
> They posted some news recently about some biometrics data being lost (as some people above me), so I'm really hoping that doesn't include me. It's been 6 business days, so technically, I shouldn't complain...except my flight is in a week and a half.. *sigh*


----------



## t1box135

So sorry, my visa was finally issued on June 1, and arrived the next day. 


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier Five
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 1, 2011
Date biometrics taken: May 13, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Courier received docs on May 20, 2011
Office location processing your visa: UK Border Agency New York
Projected timeline given: 10 Business Days
Date your visa was received: June 1, 2011 (7 business days total)


----------



## crazyyankee

Hey thats ok.... I did biometrics on the 20th of May and we had some priority payment problems.... my solicitor who filed the online app. didnt pay the $300 for the settlement visa. only paid $150. so after we got that settled it wasnt until the 31st I got an email giving me the 15 day timeline! Congrats tho!!!!





t1box135 said:


> So sorry, my visa was finally issued on June 1, and arrived the next day.
> 
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Tier Five
> Date application submitted (online or in person): May 1, 2011
> Date biometrics taken: May 13, 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Courier received docs on May 20, 2011
> Office location processing your visa: UK Border Agency New York
> Projected timeline given: 10 Business Days
> Date your visa was received: June 1, 2011 (7 business days total)


----------



## newy

*Country applying from:* Australia
*Type of visa applied for:* Fiance Settlement Visa
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* 16 May 2011
*Date biometrics taken: *Monday 23 May 2011
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* Arrived in Sydney GPO Box on Tuesday 24 May 2011 (it is then redirected to Manilla so I believe it arrived on Thursday 26 May 2011
*Office location processing your visa:* Manilla, Philippines
*Projected timeline given*: 4-6 Weeks from our Immigration Specialists (8-10 weeks on the UKBA website)
*Date your visa was received:* Thursday 9 June 2011 (OMG OMG OMG)

I'm so unbelievable ecstatic at the moment as I received it ahead of time. YAY. 

I was wondering if anyone has any advise, the start date of the Visa says 29 June 2011, I'm wanting to arrive ASAP lol I've been away from my Fiance for 2 months now  Is there any chance of going to the UKBA early? 

Any help would be great x


----------



## Guest

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa (Leave To Enter for probationary 27 mos)
> Date application submitted (online): 21st April
> Date biometrics taken: 25th April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 2nd May
> Date confirmation of receipt of documents by UKBA: 4th May
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 28 days, later upped to 33
> Date your visa was received - awaiting determination


I've just received an email from the UKBA-my visa has been issued and will be delivered on the "..next business day."

Going Home, Going Home!!!!! lane:


----------



## Shelby

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): Friday June 3rd 2011
Date biometrics taken: Monday June 6th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Delivered by USPS on Tuesday June 7th
Office location processing your visa: UK Border Agency New York
Projected timeline given: 15 Business Days
Date your visa was received: "Your UK visa has been issued" mail received today June 10th 2011 - should be with me tomorrow


----------



## crazyyankee

Shelby said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Friday June 3rd 2011
> Date biometrics taken: Monday June 6th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Delivered by USPS on Tuesday June 7th
> Office location processing your visa: UK Border Agency New York
> Projected timeline given: 15 Business Days
> Date your visa was received: "Your UK visa has been issued" mail received today June 10th 2011 - should be with me tomorrow


CONGRATS!!!!!
I am still waiting (((
My ex had to write something re: my son and what he did wasnt good enough so hopefully I hear Monday. what time does the email come out???? Getting very nervous now!!!!


----------



## crazyyankee

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I've just received an email from the UKBA-my visa has been issued and will be delivered on the "..next business day."
> 
> Going Home, Going Home!!!!! lane:



WOOO HOOO Congrats!!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## Shelby

crazyyankee said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!
> I am still waiting (((
> My ex had to write something re: my son and what he did wasnt good enough so hopefully I hear Monday. what time does the email come out???? Getting very nervous now!!!!


I received my mail at 11am Eastern Time, I suppose it'll be different for every person though.


----------



## crazyyankee

Shelby said:


> I received my mail at 11am Eastern Time, I suppose it'll be different for every person though.


Yeah I guess so.... my husband went home 2 weeks ago and I just want to go home!!!! I feel for you having to wait until Aug, ((( But we get through it!! in the end its worth it huh???


----------



## Joppa

crazyyankee said:


> Yeah I guess so.... my husband went home 2 weeks ago and I just want to go home!!!! I feel for you having to wait until Aug, ((( But we get through it!! in the end its worth it huh???


What is two months when you have the rest of your life together? Congrat!


----------



## crazyyankee

Joppa said:


> What is two months when you have the rest of your life together? Congrat!


So true Joppa! Right now I am just anxious waiting to hear my "approved"!!! Should be Monday I am hoping!!!!


----------



## cowboy14

Country applying from:Bangladesh
Type of visa applied for:Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person):april 22th
Date biometrics taken:April 27th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 11th
Office location processing your visahaka
Projected timeline given: 30-45 business days
Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days


----------



## Guest

cowboy14 said:


> Country applying from:Bangladesh
> Type of visa applied for:Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person):april 22th
> Date biometrics taken:April 27th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 11th
> Office location processing your visa: Dhaka
> Projected timeline given: 30-45 business days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting! its been 60+ days


Cowboy, remember to count those days as business or working days-bank, local holiday, and weekend days (usually) don't count. 

Plus, your post says the UKBA has only had your documentation since 11th June-that's only a few days ago. Even if they've had it since 11th May (more in keeping with your online submission, and your biometrics appointment times and dates listed in the post), you're still only at 27 or so days (depends on how many local holidays your UKBA office observes).

When did you send the supporting documents, and when did the UKBA office acknowledge receipt? That date of acknowledged receipt is the start date for your countdown, and remember, holidays and weekend days are NOT part of the count.


----------



## Lauren_999

Country applying from:USA 
Type of visa applied for:Spouse
Date application submitted (online):June 8, 2011
Date biometrics taken:June 13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 15th
Office location processing your visa: New York, NY
Projected timeline given: 15 days (we paid for priority service)
Date your visa was received: We got the email the NEXT DAY (June 16) and my docs and passport with the new visa arrived the following day (June 17) via UPS
:clap2:
:clap2:
:clap2:


----------



## Tigerbuzz

*My Timeline*

May'84 Arrived Prestwick - Working Holiday for six months. IO likes my face and says I can stay for a year!

June'84. Croydon. Indefinate Leave to Remain as grandparents are British. Took about half an hour.
Nowadays, apparently, you have to leave the country to change your visa status. What a nuisance that must be!!

Mid 90's Northern Ireland - British citizenship in the post. It was no big deal really. Just applied and voila there it was.

Mid 90's British Passport - no more loser queue for me. No more questions - just flash and go.

Returned to Canada. Never


----------



## loveshawn

cant help checking the email every five mins,

Country applying from:Australia
Type of visa applied for:settlement(civil partner)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9/6/2011
Date biometrics taken:14/6/2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: posted 14/6/2011 from melbourne received in manila 20/6/2011( called the hotline) 
Office location processing your visa:canberra and transfered to the processing hub in manila
Projected timeline given:95% in 6 weeks
Date your visa was received: not yet

Fingers crossed!


----------



## loveshawn

Anyone has the experience calling to the ukba canberra to check the application status. I called two days ago to check whether Manila processing hub has received my application or not. Got conformation yesterday. Wondering its worthy calling again to check the result since they listed on website the ukba Canberra doesnt suggest call to enquiry the result which will delay the process.


----------



## derfo

Hi All,
I wish I had found this forum before I sent in my settlement visa application!! Lots of great information on here. 

The NYC embassy received my visa application yesterday (June 29) but I have still not heard about any projected timeline on processing times. Can anyone please share their experience on how long it took before they got an email?

Also, I have read about people submitting their application with priority and paying $300 extra. I was never given that option when I was filling out my application online. Is this feature only available if you use an agent?

Many thanks!
-Jay


----------



## Guest

derfo said:


> Hi All,
> I wish I had found this forum before I sent in my settlement visa application!! Lots of great information on here.
> 
> The NYC embassy received my visa application yesterday (June 29) but I have still not heard about any projected timeline on processing times. Can anyone please share their experience on how long it took before they got an email?
> 
> Also, I have read about people submitting their application with priority and paying $300 extra. I was never given that option when I was filling out my application online. Is this feature only available if you use an agent?
> 
> Many thanks!
> -Jay


On the confirmation email from NYC UKBA, you will probably receive it today or Monday, and it will contain a couple of links. One will be to the timeline page, so bookmark it as you will be using that at least three times a day, LOL!

The other link will be to pages regarding frequently asked questions, you may already have it bookmarked as you prepared to make your application.

On the priority thing, when WorldBridge redirected you to the actual application page to fill out and submit your application online, they neglected to tell you that you should return to the WorldBridge services page and pay for the priority service. It happened to me, too, and I waited 27 business days for my settlement visa-drove me mad, and then became a problem when I really needed to get back to the UK owing to a health concern for my UKC husband! Luckily the visa came through a couple of days after the emergency developed, and I was home with him right away after that!

Currently on the timeline page, all visa types are taking 12 business days-when I made my application in late April-early May, the timeline was 28, 31, 21, and then 33 business days 

YMMV, but since you know they have your app and supporting documents, you should hear something soon one way or another regarding a determination because the timeline is 12 business days.


----------



## derfo

Thank you! I read about your story on another thread and am very glad that everything worked out for you.

Q - Where do you see the 12 business days? I went to the UKBA site and saw the May 2011 processing times for USA. 51% of the settlement visa apps were processed in 15 days, 99% in 60 days.


----------



## Joppa

derfo said:


> Thank you! I read about your story on another thread and am very glad that everything worked out for you.
> 
> Q - Where do you see the 12 business days? I went to the UKBA site and saw the May 2011 processing times for USA. 51% of the settlement visa apps were processed in 15 days, 99% in 60 days.


It's on NY Consulate site under UKBA News:
UK Border Agency news and updates

They've started putting weekly updates recently.


----------



## derfo

Thank you Joppa!


----------



## Sa26

Hi Everyone,

I applied for my UK settlement Visa on 24th May 2011 with biometrics submitted on the same day from Dubai, UAE. Till now I haven't heard anything from UKBA. What is the normal timeline to get the Visa for UK.

Thanks...


----------



## Joppa

Sa26 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for my UK settlement Visa on 24th May 2011 with biometrics submitted on the same day from Dubai, UAE. Till now I haven't heard anything from UKBA. What is the normal timeline to get the Visa for UK.


About a quarter of 34 settlement applications submitted in May were processed in 10 business days (about 2 weeks) and most of the rest within 30 days (6 weeks). So all being well, you should hear from them soon.


----------



## Suidwes

Good luck. I applied for my fiance visa in Cape Town, South Africa in March, and received my fiance visa 3 days later. We got married in England 11 days back, so now applied for my leave to remain 5 days back, so just waiting.

Hope it works out!


----------



## Joppa

Suidwes said:


> Good luck. I applied for my fiance visa in Cape Town, South Africa in March, and received my fiance visa 3 days later. We got married in England 11 days back, so now applied for my leave to remain 5 days back, so just waiting.
> 
> Hope it works out!


Did you go for same-day premium service (extra £300)? While it's expensive, you will get your FLR and biometric residence permit within a few days, instead of uncertain wait running into weeks and months.


----------



## Suidwes

Joppa said:


> Did you go for same-day premium service (extra £300)? While it's expensive, you will get your FLR and biometric residence permit within a few days, instead of uncertain wait running into weeks and months.


Joppa, no, i didnt go for the same-day premium service, since i havent worked since October last year and we have to pay for 2 weddings. The one in the UK done and dusted, now for the bigger one in SA in January. I'm just hoping for the best, we've been lucky thus far, so will see. I will keep you posted, i did sent the paperwork on the 29th of June, it was signed for the 30th June and the money went out of my account on the 5th July.


----------



## derfo

Adding my details which I will edit once I know more.

Country applying from: *USA*
Type of visa applied for: *Settlement (Fiance)*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *June 22 (done online)*
Date biometrics taken: *June 27*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *June 29*
Office location processing your visa: * NYC*
Projected timeline given: N/A
Date your visa was received: N/A

I was informed on *July 4* that the package containing my UK visa application was opened and my supporting documents were organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.


----------



## Joppa

derfo said:


> Adding my details which I will edit once I know more.
> 
> Country applying from: *USA*
> Type of visa applied for: *Settlement (Fiance)*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *June 22 (done online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *June 27*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *June 29*
> Office location processing your visa: * NYC*
> Projected timeline given: N/A
> Date your visa was received: N/A
> 
> I was informed on *July 4* that the package containing my UK visa application was opened and my supporting documents were organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.


As you can see from a previous post, currently the NY consulate is processing settlement visa applications in around 12 business days without using priority service, so hopefully you won't have to wait for long.


----------



## derfo

Joppa said:


> As you can see from a previous post, currently the NY consulate is processing settlement visa applications in around 12 business days without using priority service, so hopefully you won't have to wait for long.


The processing time is down to 9 days for most applications... Fingers crossed


----------



## SunChaser11

*Pheeww!*

Country applying from:* USA*
Type of visa applied for: *Settlement* 
Date application submitted (online or in person):* June 29 2011 (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *July 5*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* Sent out July 6, received July 7 (I sent it FedEx overnight)*
Office location processing your visa:* I live in Los Angeles, but had it sent to New York for Priority Service*
Projected timeline given: *15 days*
Date your visa was received:* July 8 ... Yes, it took ONE day!!! *

I opted to pay for Settlement Priority Service for $300 more.. but seriously it was worth it for me. Instead of possibly waiting a few months, I waited 24 hours. I feel like I can breathe finally. Today's Friday, so I'm assuming my passport will be back to me on Monday or Tuesday. 

I was pretty sure my application was straightforward, but you never know. There were little question marks like I didn't have 6 months of my husband's payslips (just the last 4mos) and bank statements (just the last 1), but I made sure everything else was detailed and clear. Any questions on my process, just ask, I couldn't have done it without this forum so I am happy to help!

Here I come UK!!!
lane:


----------



## SunChaser11

SunChaser11 said:


> Country applying from:* USA*
> Type of visa applied for: *Settlement*
> Date application submitted (online or in person):* June 29 2011 (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *July 5*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* Sent out July 6, received July 7 (I sent it FedEx overnight)*
> Office location processing your visa:* I live in Los Angeles, but had it sent to New York for Priority Service*
> Projected timeline given: *15 days*
> Date your visa was received:* July 8 ... Yes, it took ONE day!!! *
> 
> I opted to pay for Settlement Priority Service for $300 more.. but seriously it was worth it for me. Instead of possibly waiting a few months, I waited 24 hours. I feel like I can breathe finally. Today's Friday, so I'm assuming my passport will be back to me on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> I was pretty sure my application was straightforward, but you never know. There were little question marks like I didn't have 6 months of my husband's payslips (just the last 4mos) and bank statements (just the last 1), but I made sure everything else was detailed and clear. Any questions on my process, just ask, I couldn't have done it without this forum so I am happy to help!
> 
> Here I come UK!!!
> lane:


Let me correct myself: Application received on July 7, & I received an email saying my app was accepted on July 8.


----------



## derfo

SunChaser11 said:


> Let me correct myself: Application received on July 7, & I received an email saying my app was accepted on July 8.


Hi SunChaser11 - Were you given the projected timeline (15 days) when someone was assigned to handle your application?


----------



## jml2665

Settlement, Fiance VISA
Application and fee submitted online, 19 June 2011
Biometrics scheduled for and completed 22 June 2011
Package over-nighted to New York 22 June 2011
"We Got It" email received 27 June 2011
"VISA Issued" email received 08 July 2011
Documents returned and VISA in hand 11 July 2011
Ticketed and Leaving for UK 12 July 2011


----------



## tturner2b

*Email confirmation of receipt of application(?)*

Does everyone receive an email from the consulate that their application has been received or just a confimation that it has been approved/issued? I had biometrics done on Monday at noon in the Bronx for a Tier 2 Migrant visa with a certificate of sponsorship. I fedexed my application and it was received and signed for at the consulate at 8:58am on Tuesday (I also paid the $150 for 48 hour priority processing from Woodbridge). As of 2pm Wednesday I have not received an email that my application has been received. I am not panicking or anything just curious about the process from those who have gone through it. Thanks!


----------



## Face1981

Date of application of Tier 1 visa: 18/10/09

Date visa was granted: 20/10/09

Date I moved to the UK: 15/2/10

Tier 1 extension: September 2012!!!!


----------



## tturner2b

tturner2b said:


> Does everyone receive an email from the consulate that their application has been received or just a confimation that it has been approved/issued? I had biometrics done on Monday at noon in the Bronx for a Tier 2 Migrant visa with a certificate of sponsorship. I fedexed my application and it was received and signed for at the consulate at 8:58am on Tuesday (I also paid the $150 for 48 hour priority processing from Woodbridge). As of 2pm Wednesday I have not received an email that my application has been received. I am not panicking or anything just curious about the process from those who have gone through it. Thanks!



As an update:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General w/Certificate of Sponsorship, + Wife + 2 kids (4 total)
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 8th online
Date biometrics taken: July 11th (Bronx location)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 12th at 8:58am
Office location processing your visa: New York (Priority Service)
Date that we received email that docs were received: July 15 (4 emails between 1:00pm - 1:30pm)
Date your visa was received: July 15 (4 emails between 5:00 - 5:15pm)


We are very glad that the process if behind us!!! I might have hit the refresh button on my email over 1mm times between tuesday and today!!!!


----------



## derfo

Adding my complete details now that I have the visa.

Country applying from: *USA*
Type of visa applied for: *Settlement (Fiance)*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *June 22 (done online)*
Date biometrics taken: *June 27*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *June 29*
Office location processing your visa:* NYC*
Date informed application in queue awaiting Immigration Officer:* July 4*
Projected timeline given: * None - Processing time 9 business days per the consulate website*
Date your visa was issued: *July 14*
Data visa received: *July 15*

Headed to London Aug 18/19. Cannot wait.


----------



## NT1363

Hey guys....
I was getting worried about my visa for UK... my trip ticket is for JUL 27 and I haven't heard from UKBA yet after the confirmation email that they sent when they got my package.... I can't focus on my work..... seems that they haven't even started the processing yet.... I don't know what to do!!!!!!! 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Family visit
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 19 (done online)
Date biometrics taken: June 22
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 27
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Date informed application in queue awaiting Immigration Officer: NA
Projected timeline given: NA
Date your visa was issued: NA
Data visa received:NA


----------



## Joppa

NT1363 said:


> Hey guys....
> I was getting worried about my visa for UK... my trip ticket is for JUL 27 and I haven't heard from UKBA yet after the confirmation email that they sent when they got my package.... I can't focus on my work..... seems that they haven't even started the processing yet.... I don't know what to do!!!!!!!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Family visit
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 19 (done online)
> Date biometrics taken: June 22
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 27
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Date informed application in queue awaiting Immigration Officer: NA
> Projected timeline given: NA
> Date your visa was issued: NA
> Data visa received:NA


By family visit, you mean you aren't a US citizen but a visa national requiring a pre-obtained visa for a visit?
Unless you've paid for priority, where available, there's nothing you can do but wait for any news. You cannot speed up the process in any way.
I know a lot of people book their fixed itinerary flights to get a good price but there is inevitably a danger that a visa isn't issued in time.


----------



## mandi311

*Country applying from:* Taiwan
*Type of visa applied for*: Settlement 
*Date application submitted* (online or in person): June 24 (done online)
*Date biometrics taken:* June 29
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* June 29
*Office location processing your visa:* Docs are sent to the Manila UKBA
*Projected timeline given:* None - Processing time on website 45% done in 15 days, 98% in 30
*Date your visa was issued:* Got an email on Jul13 saying my Visa would be depatched shortly
*Data visa received:* July 15

So between when they received it and when they made the decision, around 11 working days and 13 working days 'til I had it in my hands.


----------



## NT1363

Thanks Joppa for your reply.... yes, I am a green card holder. I want to go to UK to visit my sister and my newly born niece. I would have never bought a ticket before getting the visa if it wasn't for UKBA's requirement of having a booked itinerary. It's been 15 working days since they received my complete package and still nothing..... (They say their processing time is 10 working days)....Anyway, I guess I can do nothing but waiting and hoping... I really wish that UKBA had better customer service, things like giving you more updates on the process....


----------



## NT1363

Joppa said:


> By family visit, you mean you aren't a US citizen but a visa national requiring a pre-obtained visa for a visit?
> Unless you've paid for priority, where available, there's nothing you can do but wait for any news. You cannot speed up the process in any way.
> I know a lot of people book their fixed itinerary flights to get a good price but there is inevitably a danger that a visa isn't issued in time.



Thanks Joppa for your reply....I am a green card holder. I want to go to UK to visit my sister and my newly born niece. I would have never bought a ticket before getting the visa if it wasn't for UKBA's requirement of having a booked itinerary. It's been 15 working days since they received my complete package and still nothing..... (They say their processing time is 10 working days)....Anyway, I guess I can do nothing but waiting and hoping... I really wish that UKBA had better customer service, things like giving you more updates on the process....


----------



## Joppa

NT1363 said:


> Thanks Joppa for your reply....I am a green card holder. I want to go to UK to visit my sister and my newly born niece. I would have never bought a ticket before getting the visa if it wasn't for UKBA's requirement of having a booked itinerary. It's been 15 working days since they received my complete package and still nothing..... (They say their processing time is 10 working days)....Anyway, I guess I can do nothing but waiting and hoping... I really wish that UKBA had better customer service, things like giving you more updates on the process....


Booked itinerary doesn't mean you should have fixed itinerary plane tickets but either a flexible one (very expensive) or just a proposed itinerary - flights you would want to book once visa is issued. Often by paying a little more than the bottom fare, you can change flights for a supplement (say $100).
Timescale given on UKBA site and NY consulate site is only an average, and some applications take longer than others.


----------



## NT1363

Joppa said:


> Booked itinerary doesn't mean you should have fixed itinerary plane tickets but either a flexible one (very expensive) or just a proposed itinerary - flights you would want to book once visa is issued. Often by paying a little more than the bottom fare, you can change flights for a supplement (say $100).
> Timescale given on UKBA site and NY consulate site is only an average, and some applications take longer than others.


I wish I knew this before; that you could have a proposed itinerary. If the visa doesn't get ready in time, I have to change my tickets. I have bought them from virgin atlantic.... Do you happen to know if it's possible to change the tickets without paying a lot ?


----------



## NT1363

Joppa said:


> Booked itinerary doesn't mean you should have fixed itinerary plane tickets but either a flexible one (very expensive) or just a proposed itinerary - flights you would want to book once visa is issued. Often by paying a little more than the bottom fare, you can change flights for a supplement (say $100).
> Timescale given on UKBA site and NY consulate site is only an average, and some applications take longer than others.


The thing that bothers me is that they still haven't touched my application! And there's no way for me to follow up or ask them if they ever want to start working on that! I am afraid they have lost my package!!!!!


----------



## ConnecticutYankee

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 27 (done online)
Date biometrics taken: July 1
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 5
Office location processing your visa: NYC British Consulate
Projected timeline given: None - According to email I received: 90% of visa applications (except settlement categories) in not more than three weeks, 98%in six weeks and 100% in 12 weeks.
Date your visa was issued: Waiting period
Data visa received: Unknown at this point

I'm getting antsy. Some people have gotten their visa in record time & others are up to 60+ days. I'm 14 weeks pregnant and just really want to be with my husband.


----------



## caliqueen

ConnecticutYankee said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 27 (done online)
> Date biometrics taken: July 1
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 5
> Office location processing your visa: NYC British Consulate
> Projected timeline given: None - According to email I received: 90% of visa applications (except settlement categories) in not more than three weeks, 98%in six weeks and 100% in 12 weeks.
> Date your visa was issued: Waiting period
> Data visa received: Unknown at this point
> 
> I'm getting antsy. Some people have gotten their visa in record time & others are up to 60+ days. I'm 14 weeks pregnant and just really want to be with my husband.


did you pay for priority service?


----------



## caliqueen

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority processing)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Sunday, July 10 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Thursday, July 14

Application package FedEx'd to NY office today - July 19 via FedEx priority overnight morning delivery.

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 
Office location processing your visa: New York City
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was issued: 
Data visa received:


----------



## ConnecticutYankee

caliqueen said:


> did you pay for priority service?




No I didn't pay for expedited processing. I didn't know that was possible. Ah well I'll just have to wait it out.


----------



## caliqueen

hope you get news soon


----------



## lydutz

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 6, 2011
Date biometrics taken: July 6, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: I don't know, I sent through vfs and received text saying that my documents have been sent to Manila UKBA
Office location processing your visa: VFS global Singapore, then Manila UKBA
Projected timeline given: Could be up to 3 months
Date your visa was issued: Got an email on Jul18 saying my Visa would be depatched shortly
Data visa received: July 20, 2011

I am so happy


----------



## caliqueen

caliqueen said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority processing)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Sunday, July 10 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: Thursday, July 14
> 
> Application package FedEx'd to NY office today - July 19 via FedEx priority overnight morning delivery.
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa: New York City
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was issued:
> Data visa received:


UPDATE
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: received email today 07/20 that visa application had been received and was being processed
Office location processing your visa: New York City
Projected timeline given: standar priority timeline of within 15 business days
Date your visa was issued:


----------



## derfo

caliqueen said:


> UPDATE
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: received email today 07/20 that visa application had been received and was being processed
> Office location processing your visa: New York City
> Projected timeline given: standar priority timeline of within 15 business days
> Date your visa was issued:


Mine took 9 business days from the day the email was received to the day I got the visa issued email.


----------



## caliqueen

caliqueen said:


> UPDATE
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: received email today 07/20 that visa application had been received and was being processed
> Office location processing your visa: New York City
> Projected timeline given: standar priority timeline of within 15 business days
> Date your visa was issued:


UPDATE
I AM SPEECHLESS -- VISA HAS BEEN ISSUED!!!!  :clap2: Champagne tonight!

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: received email today 07/20 that visa application had been received and was being processed
Office location processing your visa: New York City
Projected timeline given: standar priority timeline of within 15 business days
Date your visa was issued: 07/20

A special THANK YOU to JOPPA for your feedback & advice on this forum!


----------



## wyn2joy

*Spouse Settlement Visa issued in 24 hours!!!*

*Country applying from: *USA
*Type of visa applied for: *British spouse settlement 
*Date application submitted (online or in person): *online submission July 12th 2011
*Date biometrics taken: *July 18th, 2011
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* July 20th, 2011(overnighted and paid $300.00 priority expedite fee)
*Location of border agency:* New York, NY USA
*Projected timeline given:* 15 days
*Date your visa was received: *July 21st!!!

*It took less than 24 hours for a clearance officer to vet my application package and make a decision. I was gobsmacked!! I spent MONTHS gathering documentation and put together two separate three ring binders. *

The front of each was labeled with my married name, my maiden name in parenthesis, and "American Applicant"; and my husband's name and "British subject"; my GWF number issued when we filed my application online was on the front of each binder as well. 

Binder #1 was labeled " VA4F-A settlement Application and ORIGINAL documents." It contained all of our original documents with tabbed sections and sub tabs identifying each item, for example "Applicant Letter of Introduction." Each item was placed inside a sleeve protector and placed in the three ring binders in sections labeled, APPLICANT; SPONSOR; INTERVENING DEVOTION; MARRIAGE.

For example, under APPLICANT: were sub tabbed sleeve protectors labeled EMPLOYMENT; FINANCES; etc. Your tabs might be labeled with different titles depending on what you submit. 

Binder #2 was labeled "COPIES of Supporting Documents." Each copy was placed in a sleeve protector and placed in the binder in the appropriate and corresponding section to those in the ORIGINAL binder. 

It took me a solid month to put the binders together, working for two hours each evening after work. We had European sleeve protectors for European documents because of the A4 paper size, and American sleeve protectors to fit the 8x10 U.S. paper size documents. Together the binders weighed ten pounds and contained 400 sheets of paper not including original official documents such as birth certificates, passports, spouse death certificate, and divorce decree. 

I tried to be thorough in submitting documentation because my husband and I live on a narrow boat on the English canals and we don't have a standard mailing address or the usual water and utility bills to submit for proof of domicile and living situation. We included the bill of sale for the boat, the annual boat insurance, and our annual British Waterways license. 

We received an email from the UK Border Agency in New York that our application package had been received at 4:30 PM the next afternoon after we FED EXed it. The email acknowledged receipt and priority expedition within 15 days. 

I received another email at 12:30 pm today that my visa was issued and would be returned to me via next day service!

We got the idea of using the binders from someone else on this forum. Thanks to everyone who posts information here. You never know when your comments may make a difference in the outcome for someone else. 

*If you would like to see pictures of our binders you may visit my husband's blog* _"Boats and Cruising: NB Valerie”_ at BOATS AND CRUISING `VALERIE`: In the hands of the Embassy

I will also have pictures of them and more details of our story available at my blog _"So This is Love..." _So This is Love...

I broke down and cried with relief when I read today's email. Six more weeks and we will be home in England aboard our boat!! lane:


----------



## ConnecticutYankee

Woo hoo! I received an e-mail yesterday that my visa was processed and that it would be delivered within 24 hours by UPS. On my way to work this morning as I am loading the car the UPS man pulls up and I signed for my package! Total time from processing e-mail to visa in my hot little hands: 12 business days - unexpedited service. I am soooo relieved


----------



## sk2

Does anyone know how long it can take to receive an email saying that the evidence package has been received? My fiancée sent our evidence folder from the biometrics place in Mexico City (who apparently forward everything from there to arrive at the NY processing place the next day) last Tuesday the 19th, and we still haven't had an email from them saying it has been received


----------



## derfo

sk2 said:


> Does anyone know how long it can take to receive an email saying that the evidence package has been received? My fiancée sent our evidence folder from the biometrics place in Mexico City (who apparently forward everything from there to arrive at the NY processing place the next day) last Tuesday the 19th, and we still haven't had an email from them saying it has been received


I received the email notification on the fourth business day after the app + supporting docs were received.


----------



## carina_75

*Help/Advice PLEASE!!!*

has anyone else received a phone call from UKBA NY? They have my husbands application for a spousal visa (and have for 8 days) called him today and gave him a grilling on our relationship/age difference (15yrs) why we've had mulitiple relationships, how much my rent is, why i'm on low pay etc? I understand they try and 'weed' out sham applications but this is worrying!!


----------



## carina_75

sorry, probably wrong thread..i'm new!!


----------



## JuliaInLondon

From beginning to end it probably only took me 2 weeks to get my Youth Mobility Visa, much quicker than I was expecting


----------



## sk2

derfo said:


> I received the email notification on the fourth business day after the app + supporting docs were received.


I finally received the email saying the documents have been received and prepared for the ECO :')


----------



## crazyyankee

carina_75 said:


> has anyone else received a phone call from UKBA NY? They have my husbands application for a spousal visa (and have for 8 days) called him today and gave him a grilling on our relationship/age difference (15yrs) why we've had mulitiple relationships, how much my rent is, why i'm on low pay etc? I understand they try and 'weed' out sham applications but this is worrying!!


.. My husband and I got the same thing... they called him and then denied us in June  saying they didnt have enough information that we were legitimate ... we appealed~~and today I got the notice that they overturned the original decision and I am heading home to England!!!!! ~~ just hope you sent lots and lots of supporting documents... cards emails etc.. to prove your relationship is real.... I think its crazy but.... GOOD LUCK!!! and hang in there!!! I was ready to give up but.... :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane::juggle::juggle::juggle: keep me posted!


----------



## carina_75

crazyyankee said:


> .. My husband and I got the same thing... they called him and then denied us in June  saying they didnt have enough information that we were legitimate ... we appealed~~and today I got the notice that they overturned the original decision and I am heading home to England!!!!! ~~ just hope you sent lots and lots of supporting documents... cards emails etc.. to prove your relationship is real.... I think its crazy but.... GOOD LUCK!!! and hang in there!!! I was ready to give up but.... :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane::juggle::juggle::juggle: keep me posted!


Hey, yeah all the supporting docs were there, pics, email. cards etc! we hired a lawyer cuz we weren't taking chances, but still............with the evidence in front of them and my husband replying to the questions just as they are on the app. we're trying not to worry too much! Its def. CRAZY, in the UK they seem to let everyone in and the legit cases are questioned!! NIGHTMARE!!!

Thanks for your reply and i will update..fingers crossed


----------



## bide

*Such a relief*

Country applying from: USA
Citizen of India
Type of visa applied for: Fiance(Marriage Visa)
Date application submitted : online submission June 20 th 2011
Date biometrics taken: June26th, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 5th, 2011(No priority expedite fee)
Location of border agency: New York, NY USA
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa was received: July 28Th!!!

I really would like to thanks this forum and especially JOPPA and other members of this forum for your Kind help...

I would like to give back to this forum by helping other members, so please don't hesitate ask any question.


----------



## carina_75

carina_75 said:


> Hey, yeah all the supporting docs were there, pics, email. cards etc! we hired a lawyer cuz we weren't taking chances, but still............with the evidence in front of them and my husband replying to the questions just as they are on the app. we're trying not to worry too much! Its def. CRAZY, in the UK they seem to let everyone in and the legit cases are questioned!! NIGHTMARE!!!
> 
> Thanks for your reply and i will update..fingers crossed


Ok, well today my hubby got all our documents returned, with no letter explaining anything, and no passport!? Is this a good sign, cuz i'm thinking they would of sent it all back either way, but i'm telling myself his passport will be seperate cuz they're busy putting the 'visa' page in??
Anyone have any ideas, or this has happened to, good or bad?? 

Carina


----------



## Dalla

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 4 (Student Visa)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online submission July 18 2011
Date biometrics taken: July 21, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 28, 2011
Location of border agency: New York, NY USA
Projected timeline given: 9 days
Date your visa was received: To be determined. (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## carina_75

crazyyankee said:


> .. My husband and I got the same thing... they called him and then denied us in June  saying they didnt have enough information that we were legitimate ... we appealed~~and today I got the notice that they overturned the original decision and I am heading home to England!!!!! ~~ just hope you sent lots and lots of supporting documents... cards emails etc.. to prove your relationship is real.... I think its crazy but.... GOOD LUCK!!! and hang in there!!! I was ready to give up but.... :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane::juggle::juggle::juggle: keep me posted!






UPDATE!!!

My silly husband opened the package in the car and his passport had dropped out...WITH THE VISA IN IT!!!!!!!

He has (all good ) punishment coming to him when he gets home!! We're booking the ticket this week!! :clap2:lane:


----------



## carina_75

carina_75 said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> My silly husband opened the package in the car and his passport had dropped out...WITH THE VISA IN IT!!!!!!!
> 
> He has (all good ) punishment coming to him when he gets home!! We're booking the ticket this week!! :clap2:lane:


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal
Date application submitted (online or in person): online submission July 06 2011
Date biometrics taken: July 14 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 18 2011
Location of border agency: New York, NY USA
Projected timeline given: 9 days
Date your visa was received: July 29- 9 working days!!

whooo hooooooooooo :clap2:

Ticket booked, hubby home on Wednesday 3rd August!! lane:lane: :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Dalla

carina_75 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online submission July 06 2011
> Date biometrics taken: July 14 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 18 2011
> Location of border agency: New York, NY USA
> Projected timeline given: 9 days
> Date your visa was received: July 29- 9 working days!!
> 
> whooo hooooooooooo :clap2:
> 
> Ticket booked, hubby home on Wednesday 3rd August!! lane:lane: :clap2::clap2:


Congratulations! What an amazing feeling that must be! Bet your all packed and ready to go in no time! :clap2:


----------



## American2

Country applying from: Belgium (American citizen living abroad)
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 (General)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online submission 21 July 2011
Date biometrics taken: 25 July 2011 (in Paris) (hard copy of application and all supporting documentation also submitted to Worldbridge on this day)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26 July 2011
Location of border agency: Paris, France
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: 1 August - 5 working days!


----------



## mishkab

*Phew! But now the REAL fun begins!*

Country applying from: France
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry
Date application submitted (online): 29/06/11 
Date biometrics taken: 06/07/11
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 07/07/11
Office location processing your visa: Paris
Projected timeline given: 5 days to 2 weeks
Date your visa was received: 27/07/11

I received a call from the visa processing section on the 18th telling me that they required a letter of permission from my ex allowing our daughter to move with me. This was faxed the same day. The visas were printed on the 25th of July and I received them on the 27th. The process was sped up a bit by a wonderful employee who kindly gave me her direct phone number because my daughter needed her passport for summer camp on the 30th!!!

YAY! :clap2:


----------



## crazyyankee

carina_75 said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My silly husband opened the package in the car and his passport had dropped out...WITH THE VISA IN IT!!!!!!!
> 
> He has (all good ) punishment coming to him when he gets home!! We're booking the ticket this week!! :clap2:lane:




Wooo hooo !!!!!! So happy!!!! I am just waiting for my passports to come... because of appeal I had to resend mine! overnighted to them on Thursday they recieved Friday.... and now... I am just waiting!!! As soon as I get the email they have been sent via UPS I am online buying tickets!!!! ONE WAY!!! WOOO HOOO!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## tbonetedh

*its our turn now...*

I have been monitoring this thread for months... and now it is my turn to get in line... whhheeeeee...



my fiance is mailing her documentation to me now (according to the lists we have seen on this thread and our consultation with Niki of DePey Consulting) ... her packet is somewhere over the atlantic today ... 

lane:

and I am filling out my online application this week... a little each day so it stays "live"... She has my login information so we are working on it together... I will be pushing the "submit" button NEXT wednesday... will keep in touch from there.

:ranger:

ray2:


----------



## crazyyankee

tbonetedh said:


> I have been monitoring this thread for months... and now it is my turn to get in line... whhheeeeee...
> 
> 
> 
> my fiance is mailing her documentation to me now (according to the lists we have seen on this thread and our consultation with Niki of DePey Consulting) ... her packet is somewhere over the atlantic today ...
> 
> lane:
> 
> and I am filling out my online application this week... a little each day so it stays "live"... She has my login information so we are working on it together... I will be pushing the "submit" button NEXT wednesday... will keep in touch from there.
> 
> :ranger:
> 
> ray2:





:cheer2: Heres to all going well!!!!! Please keep us posted so we can share in the happiness!!!!


----------



## crazyyankee

To Carina_75~~~~ Maybe we will be on the same flight!!!


----------



## Dalla

Dalla said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 4 (Student Visa)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online submission July 18 2011
> Date biometrics taken: July 21, 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 28, 2011
> Location of border agency: New York, NY USA
> Projected timeline given: 9 days
> Date your visa was received: To be determined. (Fingers crossed!)


UPDATE: 

Got the email today, August 4, saying my visa was approved! Only took FOUR business days! WOOHOOOO!!!!!
:clap2::clap2:lane::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jillbartlett

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa- spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July 2011
Date biometrics taken: 25 July 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th July 2011
Office location processing your visa: Manilla
Projected timeline given: 6 - 12 weeks 
Date your visa was received:

Hi everyone, I sent my spouse visa application on 25th July 2011 and today (4th August 2011) I received an email saying: Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub

I have read from previous messages that this is a generic email you receive and it doesn't confirm whether your application has been approved and refused. Still a bit worried as my application was not straightforward because I had a previously denied visa before. Fingers crossed that it has been approved this time though!


----------



## lydutz

jillbartlett said:


> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa- spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July 2011
> Date biometrics taken: 25 July 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th July 2011
> Office location processing your visa: Manilla
> Projected timeline given: 6 - 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Hi everyone, I sent my spouse visa application on 25th July 2011 and today (4th August 2011) I received an email saying: Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub
> 
> I have read from previous messages that this is a generic email you receive and it doesn't confirm whether your application has been approved and refused. Still a bit worried as my application was not straightforward because I had a previously denied visa before. Fingers crossed that it has been approved this time though!


I got that email too and I got my visa... 
Someone told me before that if they deny it, they would sent an email with the reason behind it. So I think you should have your visa.  congrats!!!


----------



## Guest

crazyyankee said:


> .. My husband and I got the same thing... they called him and then denied us in June  saying they didnt have enough information that we were legitimate ... we appealed~~and today I got the notice that they overturned the original decision and I am heading home to England!!!!! ~~ just hope you sent lots and lots of supporting documents... cards emails etc.. to prove your relationship is real.... I think its crazy but.... GOOD LUCK!!! and hang in there!!! I was ready to give up but.... :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane::juggle::juggle::juggle: keep me posted!


Congratulations!! I remember the post about your being denied a visa, and felt horrible, I'm so glad to hear that your visa has been granted :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## ali_99

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> 
> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 1
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 28 March 2011
> Date biometrics taken: 10 May 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11 may 2011
> Office location processing your visa: UK
> Projected timeline given: 14 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 29 July 2011
> 
> Thanks!


Mohsin Shah


----------



## crazyyankee

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Congratulations!! I remember the post about your being denied a visa, and felt horrible, I'm so glad to hear that your visa has been granted :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Thank you sooo much!!! Its been a heck of a journey... and one final one!!! Tuesday/wednesday that is!!!! I got my passports returned today..... Its just going to be so great until the next round in a few years!


----------



## PDXers

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Tier 4 General - Student and Dependent
Date application submitted (online or in person): 3 July online
Date biometrics taken: 21 July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29 July
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 9 days via their website
Date your visa was received: 5 Aug E-mail saying it was being issued; 8 Aug Visas received in hand

It only took 5 business days for two visas, we are ecstatic!


----------



## udayse

*Timeline*

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: General Visitor
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16 July online
Date biometrics taken: 21 July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 2 Aug
Office location processing your visa: New York
Email confirming packet was opened : 8 Aug
Email confirming that visa officer assigned: 10 Aug
Projected timeline given: 10 days via their website
Email confirming visa was issued with tracking numbers: 11 Aug
Date your visa was received:


----------



## shafk

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spousal (both living is USA)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14 July
Date biometrics taken: 19 July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1 Aug
Office location processing your visa: New York
Email confirming application sent to Entry Clearance Officer : 8 Aug
Email confirming that visa officer assigned: 10 Aug
Date your passport arrived with visa: 11 Aug


----------



## sk2

How long is it generally between the email saying the evidence is being reviewed by an ECO and the decision email?

Our fiancé visa application was received by NY on July 27th but we haven't heard anything since


----------



## Guest

sk2 said:


> How long is it generally between the email saying the evidence is being reviewed by an ECO and the decision email?
> 
> Our fiancé visa application was received by NY on July 27th but we haven't heard anything since


Two questions:

Did you get the email confirming receipt and that the paperwork had been organised? 

Did you send your application as a priority application?

My experience (spouse visa): sent the visa application non-priority (oops); I got the confirmation email that said I would get another when the case was assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer. Never did get that email. 

Waited for a period that truly seemed forever (26 business days-don't forget that weekends and holidays both American and British are not counted) and really was going into serious panic mode (emergency back in UK) when I got the email informing the visa and documents were on the way.

I never got the email telling me the case had been assigned, lol! 

Soooooooo, if you sent your app priority and haven't heard anything, I think if you go back to the website you applied from you will see a sort of "What to do if...".

If you got the confirmation email, you may not hear again until the UKBA determines your case. 

Don't try to contact them, it's strictly a matter of 'don't call us-we'll call you!" but if you sent your app priority I think you may have some options as above, check the WorldBridge site.


----------



## sk2

My partner is Mexican, so there was no option for a priority service. We would have definitely gone for that option if it was there though.

Our timeline is...

She went for biometrics on the 19th of July and the evidence folder was taken from her and sent from the embassy in Mexico to the processing place in NY (they offer this service at no charge). It was supposed to get there the following day, but we didn't get an email from NY confirming receipt/organisation of documents until the 27th of July and we haven't heard anything since.

Mexican applications sent after the 20th of July are being dealt with by Colombia now instead of NY, so I'm not sure if that is going to cause a delay? Our application should be being dealt with by NY, but I'm sure the changeover is probably making things difficult in their office. I don't know if they've forwarded ours to Colombia to deal with either, since the actual document folder was received by them after the 20th.

I'm sort of glad to know that you didn't get the "assigned to an ECO" email, since that makes me think that they could be processing ours right now.


----------



## ccandy222

*How long to get the Docs Received email?*

The Consulate in NY received my info on August 9, and I haven't received any confirmation yet. 
Should be concerned?
I was hoping to travel on August 17 but that is now seeming un-realistic.


----------



## Guest

sk2 said:


> My partner is Mexican, so there was no option for a priority service. We would have definitely gone for that option if it was there though.
> 
> Our timeline is...
> 
> She went for biometrics on the 19th of July and the evidence folder was taken from her and sent from the embassy in Mexico to the processing place in NY (they offer this service at no charge). It was supposed to get there the following day, but we didn't get an email from NY confirming receipt/organisation of documents until the 27th of July and we haven't heard anything since.
> 
> Mexican applications sent after the 20th of July are being dealt with by Colombia now instead of NY, so I'm not sure if that is going to cause a delay? Our application should be being dealt with by NY, but I'm sure the changeover is probably making things difficult in their office. I don't know if they've forwarded ours to Colombia to deal with either, since the actual document folder was received by them after the 20th.
> 
> I'm sort of glad to know that you didn't get the "assigned to an ECO" email, since that makes me think that they could be processing ours right now.


In the confirmation email they sent, did you see the part about the link to the timeline? Whatever the estimated timeline was when you got that email (they update it frequently so it will have changed since you got the confirmation email) is what you should be using as a guide to how long it is taking.

For example, when I got my confirmation email the timeline link said 28 days, and lol, it took 26. Remember that those are working (business days) days, so don't count weekends or holidays-American and British. I had a couple of bank holidays plus a couple of US holidays in my timeline, it stretched things out. In 'real time' I think I waited over a month and a half. Thought I'd go insane 

Hopefully you will remember what the timeline was when you got the confirmation email, knowing that number helps-a little 

Bear in mind, too, that I am a US citizen. Your mileage may vary with your partner being a Mexican citizen even though your/her application was routed to NYC. I would think they will continue to process her application in NY instead of sending it to Columbia, but I may be wrong. 

Good luck and God speed!


----------



## Guest

ccandy222 said:


> The Consulate in NY received my info on August 9, and I haven't received any confirmation yet.
> Should be concerned?
> I was hoping to travel on August 17 but that is now seeming un-realistic.


My humble experience was that it took them three or four days to get the confirmation email out. 

Did you send your application priority? I didn't-oops  Still, it finally did arrive, and I was home within a week of getting the papers back.


----------



## jewelfaery

I sent my application express mail overnight on Monday August 8th and it arrived there Tuesday, August 9th. The express mail had a confirmation number and signature and said it was delivered but I still have not received a confirmation email and I am getting worried. It's been 3 business days. Should I give it a bit more time before I receive the confirmation email with the timeline?


----------



## nhkamptz

*Visa the next day!*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): online July 13
Date biometrics taken: July 29 (they had earlier openings but my schedule was tricky)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 11
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 15 business days (we paid for expedited service)
Date your visa was received: received approval email at 4:30 on August 12!

Approval the very next day! What a relief! I sent a phonebook-sized binder with tabs and a ridiculous amount of documentation, but all the effort was worth it! I highly recommend paying the extra $300 for expedited service! Whew!


----------



## PDXers

ccandy222 said:


> The Consulate in NY received my info on August 9, and I haven't received any confirmation yet.
> Should be concerned?
> I was hoping to travel on August 17 but that is now seeming un-realistic.


I sent me and my husband's student/dependent visa applications express USPS and it got there next business day - Monday (I know that it was signed for because of the tracking), but I did not get the e-mail that they had the paperwork until 5 business days later - Friday. From there, I got the e-mail stating our visas were being issued the following Friday - 5 more business days. Then we actually received our visas on the following Monday morning. The process was a really quick turn-around time, in my opinion and we had two visas to be issued. It _may_ be possible to get your visa, but I honestly wouldn't hold my breath for leaving the 17th. I hope that they prove me wrong and that you do get your visa in time. 

By the way, what type of visa did you apply for?


----------



## PDXers

jewelfaery said:


> I sent my application express mail overnight on Monday August 8th and it arrived there Tuesday, August 9th. The express mail had a confirmation number and signature and said it was delivered but I still have not received a confirmation email and I am getting worried. It's been 3 business days. Should I give it a bit more time before I receive the confirmation email with the timeline?


My timeline was that they received our information (applying for two visas) on Monday (via confirmation and signature), but I did not get the initial e-mail that stated they opened the package and organized the paperwork until Friday morning - 5 business days. I was supposed to receive e-mails stating that the papers had been given to a Clearance Officer (which I never did). We did get the e-mail stating our visas were being issued on the following Friday - 5 business days - and then we received our visas in-hand the following Monday (next business day).

I know that they get pretty busy around this time of year because of student visas being processed. I'm crossing my fingers you get yours soon!


----------



## sftouk2011

Hi,

My package was signed for on 8/9 for settlement visa and I haven't received a confirmation email yet either. So I was starting to get concerned. Fingers crossed it comes over in the next day or so...so I can stop stressing!


----------



## tbonetedh

*finally my turn*

OK, here goes...

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16.08.2011
Date biometrics taken: 19.08.2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa: New York City
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

the fee was 300 dollars less than I expected. I was tracking the exchange rate on a daily basis, but was very pleasantly surprised... I will update as my app process along.


----------



## sftouk2011

Current Timeline. Will update as I have more info. I did not pay extra to expedite fyi. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): July, 29th 2011
Date biometrics taken: August 6th, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 15th, 2011 (package was signed for on August 9th, 2011)
Office location processing your visa: New York City
Projected timeline given: no time line for settlement (site says 10 days)
Date your visa was received:

Patiently waiting...


----------



## sftouk2011

Updated timeline. I did not pay extra to expedite fyi.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): July, 29th 2011
Date biometrics taken: August 6th, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 15th, 2011 (package was signed for on August 9th, 2011)
Office location processing your visa: New York City
Projected timeline given: no time line for settlement (site says 10 days)
Date your visa was received: Email on 8/19/11 stating my visa has been issued and I should have on Monday! 

So total process time was 5 days! (without expediting!) Whoo-hoo! Heading to London on 9/19. Thanks so much to everyone on the board for all you help. This site was beyond helpful in making sense of a very complicated process.


----------



## sk2

These are my fiancée's details:

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 28th 2011
Date biometrics taken: July 19th 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 27th 2011
Office location processing your visa: New York City
Projected timeline given: 9 days
Date your visa was received: Still waiting  It's been 17 working days now.


----------



## Guest

sftouk2011 said:


> Updated timeline. I did not pay extra to expedite fyi.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July, 29th 2011
> Date biometrics taken: August 6th, 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 15th, 2011 (package was signed for on August 9th, 2011)
> Office location processing your visa: New York City
> Projected timeline given: no time line for settlement (site says 10 days)
> Date your visa was received: Email on 8/19/11 stating my visa has been issued and I should have on Monday!
> 
> So total process time was 5 days! (without expediting!) Whoo-hoo! Heading to London on 9/19. Thanks so much to everyone on the board for all you help. This site was beyond helpful in making sense of a very complicated process.


Now that WAS fast! Congrats, and have a great time getting ready for your trip back to the UK-take lots of photos of people and places you love in the US. Another tip I found helpful was to bring a cookbook or some other 'comfort' item that you may not be able to find inexpensively in the UK. For me it was my sewing kit, crochet hooks, and The Betty Crocker Cookbook, lol!

@SK2, hang in there!


----------



## sk2

Does this mean we've got it?!

"Your UK visa has been issued.

Delivery times:
Within the USA: Next business day
Outside the USA: 2-5 days"


----------



## Guest

sk2 said:


> Does this mean we've got it?!
> 
> "Your UK visa has been issued.
> 
> Delivery times:
> Within the USA: Next business day
> Outside the USA: 2-5 days"


Yup-they don't say "...visa has been issued..." if they decided not to grant you one-looks like your fiance needs to pack and book a flight-congratulations!

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## sk2

Thank you! :')

I'd heard that the email they send is ambiguous and that people don't know for sure what the outcome is until they receive their passport back, so I wanted to check before celebrating. My fiancée doesn't believe it either, and she doesn't want to accept it until she's got the passport in her hands with the stamp inside. I think we were both prepared for a unsuccessful outcome for various reasons, but at least now it seems we'll be together again next month


----------



## Guest

sk2 said:


> Thank you! :')
> 
> I'd heard that the email they send is ambiguous and that people don't know for sure what the outcome is until they receive their passport back, so I wanted to check before celebrating. My fiancée doesn't believe it either, and she doesn't want to accept it until she's got the passport in her hands with the stamp inside. I think we were both prepared for a unsuccessful outcome for various reasons, but at least now it seems we'll be together again next month


LOL, I was the same way about not wanting to be too happy until I had the thing safely in my hand Truthfully I didn't feel 100% happy about it all until I cleared Customs in Edinburgh, wasn't until we were crossing the bridge that I finally exhaled!


----------



## davidsld

*Timeline*

Country applying from: US (GC Holder from India)
Type of visa applied for: General Visitor
Date application submitted (online or in person): 02 Aug online
Date biometrics taken: 8th Aug
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 9th Aug
Office location processing your visa: New York
Email confirming packet was opened : 16 Aug (this was stressful, but once they open your pkg I think it moves fast)
Email confirming that visa officer assigned: 16 Aug
Projected timeline given: 10 days via their website
Email confirming visa was issued with tracking numbers: 18 Aug
Date your visa was received: 19 Aug

Documents Sent (not sure if all this was actually needed, did want to take risk given I was planning to travel end of Aug):
- Original Passports and Green Card, and copies
- Employment Letter with Salary and Tenure, Copy of Payslip 3 months
- Marriage Cert Original and Copy
- Bank Statements (3 Months) and copies
- Flight Itinerary
- Invitation Letter


----------



## cts27

Country applying from: México
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé (Settlement)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online on June 28th, 2011.
Date biometrics taken: July 19th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email saying it was received on July 27th
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: Got approved email on August 22nd and my passport arrived this afternoon!

Sooo soo happy :') And thank you so much for all of your help!


----------



## AshleyMarie

*U.S. Newly Wed Moving to U.K.*

Hello everyone! 
I just got married on July 15  and now I am finally almost done with the visa process. I began collecting all of the papers back in April and now that I've sent them off, I am so relieved but also anxious as my future (and my husband's) rests in the hands of the British consulate. I filled in the text below with my timeline and I'll update it as more information shows up. Keep us in your prayers! xx Cheers! Ashley



laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Marriage Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Aug. 25, 2011
> Date biometrics taken: Aug. 25, 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: TBA
> Office location processing your visa: TBA
> Projected timeline given: TBA
> Date your visa was received: TBA
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## pageph

Hello everyone! I met my husband online a few years ago (he lives in the UK, I live in the US) and we got married on July 29th, 2011. Shortly after we applied for the spouse visa and were approved very quickly! We ended up with two binders divided into many sections and subsections, totaling about 700 pages of documents--legal documents proving our citizenship of our respective countries and marriage, bank and credit card statements, past pay stubs and tax info, proof of sufficient housing, and proof of our relationship. I know I was overwhelmed and confused by what to include as far as proof of our relationship, so we decided on:

All plane itinerary and/or boarding passes from our visits
All letters (there weren't many; my husband is not a great letter-writer)
Copies of our phone records to demonstrate phone calls and texts over the past few years
About 4-5 pictures of us, with date stamps before the wedding
About 4-5 wedding pictures

All of this we received back with the visa and passport. We also made sure to get certified/notarized copies of all of our legal documents: marriage certificate, birth certificates, SS card for me, and passport copies.

This forum has been extremely helpful in determining what to send and how to expedite the process, so thanks to all of those people whose threads and experiences and tips I poured over!

*Country applying from:* USA
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse settlement
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* 6 August 2011 (online)
*Date biometrics taken:* 11 August 2011
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 12 August 2011
*Office location processing your visa:* New York British Consulate
*Projected timeline given:* none
*Date your visa was received:* Received in mail on 22 August 2011

We actually received notification via e-mail that it had been approved on the 19th of August, 2011, but as it was a Friday we didn't get the actual passport until the following Monday. Total, that's under three weeks for the entire process, so paying the extra $300 was really worth it. My husband had bought a ticket back to the UK for the 31st of August and I didn't think I'd be able to go with him, but it all worked out!


----------



## loveshawn

loveshawn said:


> cant help checking the email every five mins,
> 
> Country applying from:Australia
> Type of visa applied for:settlement(civil partner)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 9/6/2011
> Date biometrics taken:14/6/2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: posted 14/6/2011 from melbourne received in manila 20/6/2011( called the hotline)
> Office location processing your visa:canberra and transfered to the processing hub in manila
> Projected timeline given:95% in 6 weeks
> Date your visa was received: not yet
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Here is some update

The application was refused on 23rd of June 2011 and we received the refusal statement on 28th of June saying lack of evidence for living together for more than 2 years 

Appeal sent on 2nd of July and comfirmation for receipt of appeal on 7th of July.

on 26th August 2011 Received the email request of pastport saying the refusal decision was overturned by the ECM but it didn't say the visa was issued but the ECO will give further consideration. WTF!


----------



## sftouk2011

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Now that WAS fast! Congrats, and have a great time getting ready for your trip back to the UK-take lots of photos of people and places you love in the US. Another tip I found helpful was to bring a cookbook or some other 'comfort' item that you may not be able to find inexpensively in the UK. For me it was my sewing kit, crochet hooks, and The Betty Crocker Cookbook, lol!
> 
> @SK2, hang in there!


Thanks so much for well wishes. I'm literally counting down the days to be with my husband again!


----------



## AshleyMarie

*Update...*

Hello everyone! 
I just got married on July 15 and now I am finally almost done with the visa process. I began collecting all of the papers back in April and now that I've sent them off, I am so relieved but also anxious as my future (and my husband's) rests in the hands of the British consulate. I filled in the text below with my timeline and I'll update it as more information shows up. Keep us in your prayers! xx Cheers! Ashley

Quote:
Originally Posted by laffylou 
Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Marriage Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Aug. 25, 2011
Date biometrics taken: Aug. 25, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug. 29, 2011
Office location processing your visa: TBA
Projected timeline given: TBA
Date your visa was received: TBA

Thanks!


----------



## tbonetedh

tbonetedh said:


> OK, here goes...
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 16.08.2011
> Date biometrics taken: 19.08.2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa: New York City
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> the fee was 300 dollars less than I expected. I was tracking the exchange rate on a daily basis, but was very pleasantly surprised... I will update as my app process along.



Fedex delivered the (8 pound... LOL) package to the new york office friday 16.08.11 at 12:39 pm... We were worried that the hurricane might have an impact but it seems to have blown over with no serious long term impact on New York city.

the attached photo is from google street view... the front of the building in New York where the VISA office is... note the "Union Jack"... yup, it's the right place... LOL

today is a Bank Holiday in the UK... does anyone know - do their Embassys celebrate the UK holidays, the US holidays... or both??

now we wait.


----------



## Joppa

tbonetedh said:


> today is a Bank Holiday in the UK... does anyone know - do their Embassys celebrate the UK holidays, the US holidays... or both??


Both, lucky staff!


----------



## LisaIsabelle

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted: Aug 12, 2011
Date of biometrics: Aug 25, 2011
Date docs sent out: Aug 25, 2011
Date delivered (via fed-ex): Aug 26, 2011
Date of e-mail confirming UKBA has opened them: Aug 31, 2011
Office location: New York
Projected timeline: the NY site posted 8 days
Date visa was received: not so patiently waiting 


From Sep 2010 - July I was in England on a tier 4 student visa. We aren't sure if that will help us out because it was so recent that I went through the process or not. Originally I sent my student visa to LA, but this time it was to NY and did not realize there was a worldbridge expedited service until after we had already sent it out. Like everyone else I am second guessing everything I put in the packet. I love these posts because anybody that asks me "How is your visa coming along" always responds with "Well, I'm sure it won;t take too long" lol, easy for them to say


----------



## tbonetedh

tbonetedh said:


> OK, here goes...
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 16.08.2011
> Date biometrics taken: 19.08.2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: fedex delivered, 26.08.2011
> Office location processing your visa: New York City
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:


Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16.08.2011
Date biometrics taken: 19.08.2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: fedex delivered, 26.08.2011
Email notice received: 01.09.2011
Office location processing your visa: New York City
Projected timeline given: 10 to 15 business days... now we wait... can somebody play the Jeopardy theme please... LOL
Date your visa was received:


----------



## LisaIsabelle

*visa dates*

Was wondering if anybody could help me out with visa dates. It has just occurred to me that when my visa gets approved I still may not be able to fly out the next week. Since they tell you not to book your ticket until you have been approved any help as to how long you had to wait until you could fly out would be very appreciated. I did put my date of intended travel like they asked but am not sure how much they take that into consideration.


----------



## tbonetedh

LisaIsabelle said:


> Was wondering if anybody could help me out with visa dates. It has just occurred to me that when my visa gets approved I still may not be able to fly out the next week. Since they tell you not to book your ticket until you have been approved any help as to how long you had to wait until you could fly out would be very appreciated. I did put my date of intended travel like they asked but am not sure how much they take that into consideration.


I am waiting for my visa now as well... my reply email said average time is 10 to 15 working days. I have seen some get theirs in a few days, others take over two months... so now it is just time to wait and pray... I am not planning to fly until mid-november, but my fare is up over 200 dollars since I first started checking it. each week that is delayed it goes up a bit more.


----------



## Joppa

LisaIsabelle said:


> Was wondering if anybody could help me out with visa dates. It has just occurred to me that when my visa gets approved I still may not be able to fly out the next week. Since they tell you not to book your ticket until you have been approved any help as to how long you had to wait until you could fly out would be very appreciated. I did put my date of intended travel like they asked but am not sure how much they take that into consideration.


If you didn't put anything under intended date of travel, your visa will be valid from when it is issued. If you put some future travel date (but within 3 months), the visa will come into force on the date you specify, and it cannot be changed. If you put a date further than 3 months ahead, it will come into force exactly three months from the date of issue.

So the answer is , yes, they do take note of your intended travel date and adjust the 'valid from' date accordingly.


----------



## sk2

My fiancée put 10/09 as her intended date of travel, and they dated the passport 16/08 (even though they didn't even send the approval email until 22/08). I don't understand why they did that - if you pay for six months then you should get that, not five months.


----------



## Joppa

sk2 said:


> My fiancée put 10/09 as her intended date of travel, and they dated the passport 16/08 (even though they didn't even send the approval email until 22/08). I don't understand why they did that - if you pay for six months then you should get that, not five months.


Shouldn't have happened. They probably missed the given date. If she complains, they may put the right date. There is an email address on WorldBridge site where you can lodge an email enquiry:
https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/SendAnEmail.aspx

Though it's probably not worth the bother if she is flying out soon. Just make sure she applies for FLR before expiry. But if it's going to mess up your wedding arrangement, get the date altered.


----------



## sk2

Thanks for the link, but I don't think we'll be taking up a complaint. We're getting married on 12/11 and the visa expires on 16/02, so there should be plenty of time to apply for and receive FLR after the wedding. I guess we would have complained if the wedding was later in the year, but it didn't really seem worth the effort mailing the passport back and forth and then having to wait to hear news and then maybe not even receiving it back before the intended date of travel. It would have just been a lot more stress - she just wanted to book the flight and pack. I'm just disappointed in the whole service really (especially the way it seems to provide preferential treatment for Americans) and I also noticed the same thing happened to someone else on here, although they seem to have taken three months off their time.


----------



## Monmon

Yeah similar problem here, except, my intended date of travel is nov 1, but the consulate decided to put the start date aug 29, the same day they processed it. Bit unrealistic too because I didn't receive my passport until two days later. My visa is now validated two months in advance. I plan to travel in nov, but 4 months isnt enough time to plan my wedding, so its been quite stressful trying to work around their error, worried they wont fix it.

I emailed worldbridge, but were unhelpful and there was no error and I had enough time to travel within that time... I also emailed the ny entry manager and they said the same thing...both completely missing my point that I want my visa to start ON nov 1 and have the complete 6 months to plan. I emailed the ny consulate again, so I'm waiting on a reply. Hope they get my point this time and fix it. I also paid for expedite service, I got my visa in 4 days. But you'd think they'd do a good job and not just take my money! I've applied for a visa previously and had no problem like this.


----------



## Pecosa

I am happy to report my US husband got his UK spousal visa and it only took 2 weeks!!! It was SUPER stressful and time consuming, but now we can "rest" for 2 years
Good luck with this pretty hellish process!!


----------



## tbonetedh

Pecosa said:


> I am happy to report my US husband got his UK spousal visa and it only took 2 weeks!!! It was SUPER stressful and time consuming, but now we can "rest" for 2 years
> Good luck with this pretty hellish process!!


how many working days?? my application was delivered on friday the 26th, but since then there was a hurricane and TWO holidays... ouch...

Angela told me NOT to tell her each day... it is to nerve wracking.

tic toc tic toc tic toc


----------



## LisaIsabelle

HAve you received your e-mail yet saying they have opened your application packet?




tbonetedh said:


> how many working days?? my application was delivered on friday the 26th, but since then there was a hurricane and TWO holidays... ouch...
> 
> Angela told me NOT to tell her each day... it is to nerve wracking.
> 
> tic toc tic toc tic toc


----------



## tbonetedh

LisaIsabelle said:


> HAve you received your e-mail yet saying they have opened your application packet?


yes, last wednesday... it gave average times.... 10 to 15 working days

tic toc tic toc tic toc

and of course today does not count.... as it is a US holiday

tic toc tic toc tic toc

ray::clock:


----------



## loveshawn

loveshawn said:


> Here is some update
> 
> The application was refused on 23rd of June 2011 and we received the refusal statement on 28th of June saying lack of evidence for living together for more than 2 years
> 
> Appeal sent on 2nd of July and comfirmation for receipt of appeal on 7th of July.
> 
> on 26th August 2011 Received the email request of pastport saying the refusal decision was overturned by the ECM but it didn't say the visa was issued but the ECO will give further consideration. WTF!


Received the email noticing me the visa will be despatched shortly on 2nd of Sep but haven't 

got the passport back yet.


----------



## Pecosa

My husband got his UK spousal visa exactly 2 weeks after receiving the email confirming they had all of his documents, etc..
Good luck!!!


----------



## yongjaidee

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Visiting
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: Aug 23, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug 30, 2011 (actually USPS tracking said they received it on Aug 24)
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 8 Days
Date your visa was received: 

Now I have not received anything from them yet. I worry a lot since I must fly to Italy on Sep 16. I didn't have expedited services. Do you think I can get it on time? Do they always use next day mail even though I didn't pay for expedite?

Thanks


----------



## sk2

Why do people keeping making travel plans before receiving their visa?


----------



## yongjaidee

sk2 said:


> Why do people keeping making travel plans before receiving their visa?


In my case, I have to do Schengen Visa first, which require you to pay for confirmed air tickets. All the itinerary must be booked anyway. And because of that Schengen which require 30 days in advance to get visa, I must take biometric late.


----------



## tbonetedh

yongjaidee said:


> In my case, I have to do Schengen Visa first, which require you to pay for confirmed air tickets. All the itinerary must be booked anyway. And because of that Schengen which require 30 days in advance to get visa, I must take biometric late.


i know it is expensive to change, but could you change your ticket if you do not have your visa in time??


----------



## yongjaidee

yongjaidee said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Visiting
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
> Date biometrics taken: Aug 23, 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug 30, 2011 (actually USPS tracking said they received it on Aug 24)
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 8 Days
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Now I have not received anything from them yet. I worry a lot since I must fly to Italy on Sep 16. I didn't have expedited services. Do you think I can get it on time? Do they always use next day mail even though I didn't pay for expedite?
> 
> Thanks





tbonetedh said:


> i know it is expensive to change, but could you change your ticket if you do not have your visa in time??


I can but it will be expensive. If UK agency send the visa back using Express Mail, I will get it on time. Do they always use express mail? (I am in California)


----------



## Dodger20

Hi there. I'm posting whilst following my partners visitor visa for the uk. This is his timeline so far:

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa: visitor visa
Date application submitted: 24th august
Date biometrics taken: 29th august
Date documents received: 31st august
Processing office: new York
Projection processing time: (the website says 8 days!)
Visa approved: tba
Visa and original documents received: tba

So that's his timeline so far. I'm just concerned that he hasn't received a confirmation email from them yet 

Should he receive one or do they not always send one? Don't know if because the website is saying 8 days and their email confirmations appear to always say 5-15 days, if they don't send one : confused:


----------



## yongjaidee

Dodger20 said:


> Hi there. I'm posting whilst following my partners visitor visa for the uk. This is his timeline so far:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa: visitor visa
> Date application submitted: 24th august
> Date biometrics taken: 29th august
> Date documents received: 31st august
> Processing office: new York
> Projection processing time: (the website says 8 days!)
> Visa approved: tba
> Visa and original documents received: tba
> 
> So that's his timeline so far. I'm just concerned that he hasn't received a confirmation email from them yet
> 
> Should he receive one or do they not always send one? Don't know if because the website is saying 8 days and their email confirmations appear to always say 5-15 days, if they don't send one : confused:


You will get the first email with these message. 

"The package containing your UK visa application has been opened and your supporting documents organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer. "

It mean (as I was told here) it's the starting point of that 8 days. For me it took 5 business day to just open the envelop. Right now I have been on the 5th business days from that day. Still waiting and praying. It will help me if they will send back using Next Day Courier. I will have to fly this coming Sep 16.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Dodger20

yongjaidee said:


> You will get the first email with these message.
> 
> "The package containing your UK visa application has been opened and your supporting documents organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer. "
> 
> It mean (as I was told here) it's the starting point of that 8 days. For me it took 5 business day to just open the envelop. Right now I have been on the 5th business days from that day. Still waiting and praying. It will help me if they will send back using Next Day Courier. I will have to fly this coming Sep 16.
> 
> Good luck to you.


Thanks for that  do you know if the New York office count Wednesday's as a business day? their website says they are shut Wednesday's :confused2:


----------



## LisaIsabelle

LisaIsabelle said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted: Aug 12, 2011
> Date of biometrics: Aug 25, 2011
> Date docs sent out: Aug 25, 2011
> Date delivered (via fed-ex): Aug 26, 2011
> Date of e-mail confirming UKBA has opened them: Aug 31, 2011
> Office location: New York
> Projected timeline: the NY site posted 8 days
> Visa Approval Date: September 7, 2011 (5 business days from date packet opened)
> 
> 
> FYI this was without expedited service


----------



## yongjaidee

LisaIsabelle said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted: Aug 12, 2011
> Date of biometrics: Aug 25, 2011
> Date docs sent out: Aug 25, 2011
> Date delivered (via fed-ex): Aug 26, 2011
> Date of e-mail confirming UKBA has opened them: Aug 31, 2011
> Office location: New York
> Projected timeline: the NY site posted 8 days
> Visa Approval Date: September 7, 2011 (5 business days from date packet opened)
> 
> 
> FYI this was without expedited service


Thanks LisaIsabelle. That answered most of my questions. It also proof that Wednesday Consulate closure do not apply to back office cases (as Aug 31 is Wednesday).

Please keep us posted if you really receive your visa back tomorrow (Sep 8).


----------



## LisaIsabelle

yongjaidee said:


> Thanks LisaIsabelle. That answered most of my questions. It also proof that Wednesday Consulate closure do not apply to back office cases (as Aug 31 is Wednesday).
> 
> Please keep us posted if you really receive your visa back tomorrow (Sep 8).


Will do. I checked the ups site and it said that it has been issued a tracking number but not shipped out so I think it may have been to late in the day to make it out on the truck. I'm guessing it will arrive on Friday but I will def let you know!


----------



## Dodger20

He received confirmation of his package being processed today!! Yayyyy! Getting there :clap2:


----------



## AshleyMarie

*VISA: Approved!*

Hello everyone! 
I just got married on July 15 and now I am finally almost done with the visa process. I did not pay for the expedited service and my visa was still approved in only 7 days (including weekends)! Thank you British Consulate!!!

Please list the following:
Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Marriage Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Aug. 25, 2011
Date biometrics taken: Aug. 25, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept. 1, 2011
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: E-mail saying that it has been issued sent on Sept. 8, 2011...expected delivery is "next business day" so I might be seeing it tomorrow. :clap2:


----------



## LisaIsabelle

yongjaidee said:


> Thanks LisaIsabelle. That answered most of my questions. It also proof that Wednesday Consulate closure do not apply to back office cases (as Aug 31 is Wednesday).
> 
> Please keep us posted if you really receive your visa back tomorrow (Sep 8).


Received the visa today in my hands via UPS!! Flying out next week. Best of luck to everybody lane:


----------



## wynos25

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 16 August 2011
Date biometrics taken: 24 August 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29 August 2011
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: Non given
Date your visa was received: 8 September 2011

20 Busines day! 

Ahhhhhh!


----------



## yongjaidee

LisaIsabelle said:


> Received the visa today in my hands via UPS!! Flying out next week. Best of luck to everybody lane:


Thanks LisaIsabelle and everybody here. You all helped me a lot. I just got visa in my hand today. The service is superb, except the matter that we can't contact, update status, etc.

Here is my final details (without Premium Processing)

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Visiting
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: Aug 23, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug 30, 2011 (actually USPS tracking said they received it on Aug 24)
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 8 Days
Date your visa was issued: Sep 8, 2011
Date your visa was received: Sep 9, 2011, 9:45AM via UPS Next Day :clap2:


----------



## tbonetedh

tbonetedh said:


> Fedex delivered the (8 pound... LOL) package to the new york office friday 16.08.11 at 12:39 pm... We were worried that the hurricane might have an impact but it seems to have blown over with no serious long term impact on New York city.
> 
> the attached photo is from google street view... the front of the building in New York where the VISA office is... note the "Union Jack"... yup, it's the right place... LOL
> 
> today is a Bank Holiday in the UK... does anyone know - do their Embassys celebrate the UK holidays, the US holidays... or both??
> 
> now we wait.


WELLLLL....
I got the email that I had been approved last Thursday, but could not post it here until today because i had arranged to have flowers and a card delivered to my fiance at her office (along with carbonated apple juice and plastic wine cups) the day i had the visa IN HAND and because of the time differences this could not happen until TODAY... so I had to keep it under my hat all weekend... LOL

And could not post is here as she has my password here and might check in over the weekend.

but here is my completed report... 

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance-Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16.08.2011
Date biometrics taken: 19.08.2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Fed Ex Delivered 26.08.2011
Was opened and email notice sent 01.09.2011
Office location processing your visa: New York City
Projected timeline given: 10 to 15 business days - not counting weekends and holidays
Date your visa was received: email notice 08.09.2011, in hand 09.09.2011
actually processing time - 5 DAYS, not counting weekends and delivery.

now 66 days until I travel, and 104 days until we marry...

:clap2:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jh2011

Hey all,

New to the site, but would like to say a big thanks to everyone for their knowledge and contributions as definitely wouldn't of been able to organise as easily without. Below is my current timeline.

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 18.08.2011
Date biometrics taken: 23/08/2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26/08/2011
Was opened and email notice sent 01.09.2011
Office location processing your visa: New York City
Projected timeline given: non given
Date your visa was received: 

Haven't received any e-mail notice that it has been assigned an ECO, but it sounds like this doesn't always get sent. I have also seen that a few people with a very similar timeline have had their visa already approved I am fully aware that every case is different, and potentially I could be unlucky enough to be in the small % to have to wait for 50-60 days, but is there anything I should worry about? I didn't send in hundreds of pages worth of stuff, just everything I felt was necessary. I sent in a few photo's of me and my wife, the necessary bank statements and payslips, a letter from each of us, a letter of accommodation(although this is from her parents as it is a housing association) and all the required proof that this is valid. I feel in my heart of hearts that we have done everything right. I think I am just worried as just like most of us here, our future is in the hands of the consulate, any idea how much longer they are going to take?(silly question really). Well thanks again and just thought I had to let that out. 

Many thanks


----------



## mat8iou

Please list the following:
Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Marriage
Date application submitted (online or in person): 08/09/2011
Date biometrics taken: 09/09/2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Tracking from Australia Post indicated that it was delivered tot he Sydney PO Box - 16/09/2011 (posted the day before)
Was opened and email notice sent: No indication of this was given
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: Not given
Date your visa was received: 20/09/2011 (email recieved).

Just waiting now for the documentation & passport to arrive back.
Seems a lot quicker than I expected - according to the mail tracking, the documentation was received at the PO box in Australia Friday morning - which still meant it had to be transferred to Manila after that - meaning realistically that they didn't get it until Monday morning (unless they work weekends there).
The email confirmation was sent at 2pm on the Tuesday (Manila time).
Although this timing is roughly similar to that of a friend a couple of months ago.
There still aren't many indications out there of how long it takes to do the Australian ones in Manila, as they only moved processing there from Canberra a few months ago.


----------



## Joppa

mat8iou said:


> Seems a lot quicker than I expected - according to the mail tracking, the documentation was received at the PO box in Australia Friday morning - which still meant it had to be transferred to Manila after that - meaning realistically that they didn't get it until Monday morning (unless they work weekends there).
> The email confirmation was sent at 2pm on the Tuesday (Manila time).
> Although this timing is roughly similar to that of a friend a couple of months ago.
> There still aren't many indications out there of how long it takes to do the Australian ones in Manila, as they only moved processing there from Canberra a few months ago.


That's why they moved their operations to Manila, which is now a processing hub for a lot of other countries too. There was a news item when the visa centre was opened, how it's a thumbs up for the quality and efficiency of Philippino workers. As labour is a lot cheaper than in Australia etc, they can afford to hire more workers and get visa processing done more quickly. So things seem to be working well!


----------



## mat8iou

Joppa said:


> That's why they moved their operations to Manila, which is now a processing hub for a lot of other countries too. There was a news item when the visa centre was opened, how it's a thumbs up for the quality and efficiency of Philippino workers. As labour is a lot cheaper than in Australia etc, they can afford to hire more workers and get visa processing done more quickly. So things seem to be working well!


I'm a little confused though now - about what is happening.
As I mentioned, we got a confirmation that the package was delivered Friday, but my Wife says (She's the one in Australia, I'm in the UK) that she got 2 emails (both on Monday) from Australia Post. The first said:

Your package has been returned to the Australia Post office.
Reason: Your address does not exist

Then the next (a few hours after) said:
Your package has been returned to the Australia Post office.
Reason: The package is too large

She is not expecting any other packages & has not posted anything else recently.
She went to the post office after the first email, but they didn't have the parcel.

But as I mentioned, originally the parcel said received at the PO box - and we now have the email from the processing centre in Manila.

So at the moment I'm a bit confused about what is happening. I'm hoping that this is a glitch with Australia Post or something, as at the moment the messages aren't making much sense.


----------



## mat8iou

I have possibly solved that problem.
Seems that the email is a virus...
And that getting it just now was complete coincidence...

Stay Smart Online Alert Service - Potentially malicious spam emails pretending to from Australia Post - SSO-AL2011-026, 19 September 2011
New SPAM PHISHING EMAILS arrive » OZ DISK PTY LTD

Which makes me less confused once more...

Weird that it should come within a couple of days of sending a tracked parcel though.


----------



## mat8iou

Updated to show final timing



mat8iou said:


> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Marriage
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 08/09/2011
> Date biometrics taken: 09/09/2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Tracking from Australia Post indicated that it was delivered to the Sydney PO Box - 16/09/2011 (posted the day before)
> Was opened and email notice sent: No indication of this was given
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: Not given
> Date your visa was received: 20/09/2011 (email recieved). *Started showing up on Australia Post's tracking system evening of 23/09/2011. Arrived 26/09/2011 Weekend in the way between tracking just starting & the package arriving.*


So if we take the timing as sending off the supporting docs, it was 11 days from sending it off to receiving them back.
Its worth noting also that getting a biometrics appointment in Sydney was very easy. We submitted the application online late evening & there were appointment times free every day - at sensible times. We managed to get one for 09:30 the following morning.

I may post separately exactly what we submitted for the supporting docs (in terms of what was original, copies etc) in case it of help to others in the future.


----------



## CorneliaK

Hi everyone!

My husband did his biometrics yesterday and just received the email that our package is with UK border agency in New york! We paid for the fast track service, hoping its done quickly as he has 3 kids and a lonely wife to come home to!

Cornelia


----------



## CorneliaK

My husband just got his visa!

SO quick!!!!


----------



## tbonetedh

CorneliaK said:


> My husband just got his visa!
> 
> SO quick!!!!



congrats

they do seem to be coming quite quickly these past few months.
if the app has no issues it does not appear that they are sitting on them now...
but mine in 5 working days... happy day....


----------



## SherriH

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied: Settlement
Date application submitted: September 23, 2011
Date of biometrics: September 26, 2011
Date docs sent out: September 30, 2011
Date delivered (USPS Priority Mail): October 3rd, 2011
Date of e-mail confirming UKBA has opened them: October 4, 2011
Office location: New York
Projected timeline: email stated up to 15 business days
Visa Approval Date: October 10, 2011 

Oh my goodness, the wait was driving me nuts; I kept thinking of things that I might have forgotten! and I just knew I wasn't going to hear back from them until most of the time was up.


----------



## tbonetedh

SherriH said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied: Settlement
> Date application submitted: September 23, 2011
> Date of biometrics: September 26, 2011
> Date docs sent out: September 30, 2011
> Date delivered (USPS Priority Mail): October 3rd, 2011
> Date of e-mail confirming UKBA has opened them: October 4, 2011
> Office location: New York
> Projected timeline: email stated up to 15 business days
> Visa Approval Date: October 10, 2011
> 
> Oh my goodness, the wait was driving me nuts; I kept thinking of things that I might have forgotten! and I just knew I wasn't going to hear back from them until most of the time was up.




it is VERY nerve-wracking, but there have been no long waits or denials reported here lately

congratulations.


----------



## SherriH

tbonetedh said:


> it is VERY nerve-wracking, but there have been no long waits or denials reported here lately
> 
> congratulations.


Thanks so much! Now to get packing so I'm out of here before Christmas!


----------



## tbonetedh

SherriH said:


> Thanks so much! Now to get packing so I'm out of here before Christmas!


i bought my airplane ticket last week. to fly 3.12.2011
seattle to heathrow - one way, not stop... $603.00

and our wedding is set for boxing day...
wheeeeee.......

54 days until I fly
77 days until we marry...


----------



## SherriH

tbonetedh said:


> i bought my airplane ticket last week. to fly 3.12.2011
> seattle to heathrow - one way, not stop... $603.00
> 
> and our wedding is set for boxing day...
> wheeeeee.......
> 
> 54 days until I fly
> 77 days until we marry...


Fabulous! It's so much more expensive flying out of Newark, NJ - almost 1500! Can't go until the 17, my cousin(who's bf proposed to her the day before my husband proposed to me) is getting married on the 10th and I'm in her wedding! LOL 68 days to go..

And congratulations to you!!


----------



## tbonetedh

SherriH said:


> Fabulous! It's so much more expensive flying out of Newark, NJ - almost 1500! Can't go until the 17, my cousin(who's bf proposed to her the day before my husband proposed to me) is getting married on the 10th and I'm in her wedding! LOL 68 days to go..
> 
> And congratulations to you!!


www.KAYAK.com

had the best rates i could find...


----------



## SherriH

tbonetedh said:


> www.KAYAK.com
> 
> had the best rates i could find...


OMGoodness, thank you.....I just booked my flight for $753!


----------



## tbonetedh

SherriH said:


> OMGoodness, thank you.....I just booked my flight for $753!



NOTE TO EXPAT OWNER....
KAYAK.com
SHOULD BE AN ADVERTISER HERE... 
as an affiliate...

LOL

ted


----------



## tbonetedh

SherriH said:


> OMGoodness, thank you.....I just booked my flight for $753!



the British Air webprice for my ticket is over 1750, and i got it for 603... and I'm flying BA... LOL

WOW


----------



## SherriH

tbonetedh said:


> the British Air webprice for my ticket is over 1750, and i got it for 603... and I'm flying BA... LOL
> 
> WOW


Geez! The lowest I found on other sites was just under 1500 with taxes....thank you, Kayak!


----------



## kevinbryan

They are continuously changing rules to control immigration through different routes.


----------



## sunshine*

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Child Settlement (ILE).. or whatever it's called lol
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9/10/2011
Date biometrics taken: 10/10/2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Haven't received word of that yet.
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

I sent the visa application off to Sydney on Wednesday the 12th, I checked on the tracking system online which showed me that it was received in Sydney on Thursday the 13th. Which means they have to forward it on to the Manila office. So hopefully it gets there soon and then is approved. I know some people have had to wait a long time, while others have not. I am trying not to stress out, but not sure how well I'm doing. Haha.


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK

Applying for the Spouse visa with my wife from Canada. We're both under 21 - does anyone know how long this could take?


----------



## Joppa

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> Applying for the Spouse visa with my wife from Canada. We're both under 21 - does anyone know how long this could take?


Forever. The UKBA hasn't changed the immigration rules for under 21s, even though there was a court decision that went against them last month. Expect them to take time over it, possibly until next year when there will be wholescale changes to family migration rules. So even if you may not fail on age, you may be rejected on other grounds like finance. We don't have details about those changes yet.


----------



## sunshine*

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Child Settlement (ILE).. or whatever it's called lol
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9/10/2011
Date biometrics taken: 10/10/2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Haven't received word of that yet.
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: I was not given a timeline, however...
Date your visa was received: 19/10/2011

Well, I got an email saying it would be despacted soon, so I'm assuming this means he got it, so it should be back here by next week! Yay! Hopefully going to be flying out on the 11th of December, as my son wants to get to do his class performance at school before we leave. haha

It will have been a year and a half since I last saw my partner, I'm a little bit excited about it. 

So exciting! I've never travelled outside of Australia before.


----------



## KylieJ

Can anybody help? I'm going crazy here! I just tracked my UK unmarried partner visa application through Australia post. It's on its way back after two weeks, but I have not heard anything from them at all. Not even an email confirming receipt, not an email saying they had sent it back. It's just going to be here tomorrow, and I have no idea at all what to think? Has this happened to anybody else?


----------



## tbonetedh

KylieJ said:


> Can anybody help? I'm going crazy here! I just tracked my UK unmarried partner visa application through Australia post. It's on its way back after two weeks, but I have not heard anything from them at all. Not even an email confirming receipt, not an email saying they had sent it back. It's just going to be here tomorrow, and I have no idea at all what to think? Has this happened to anybody else?


it's on it's way back?? Then it was never delivered, if you are tracking the same number. It would have a different number if they were returning it after processing. There must have been some problem with the address... Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## MayB

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (spouse)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Oct. 17, 2011
Date biometrics taken: Oct. 20, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Arrived Oct. 21, 2011 but haven't received an email confirming this yet.
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: TBA
Date your visa was received: TBA

I had a pretty simple, straight forward application, but I'm sooo nervous. I have been checking my email every hour even though I know it's too soon. I'm hoping to travel by November 18th at the latest so fingers crossed.


----------



## tbonetedh

MayB said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (spouse)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Oct. 17, 2011
> Date biometrics taken: Oct. 20, 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Arrived Oct. 21, 2011 but haven't received an email confirming this yet.
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Projected timeline given: TBA
> Date your visa was received: TBA
> 
> I had a pretty simple, straight forward application, but I'm sooo nervous. I have been checking my email every hour even though I know it's too soon. I'm hoping to travel by November 18th at the latest so fingers crossed.


you had a weekend in there... it took about 5 or 6 days before i got my confirming email... patience..... patience..... lol


----------



## MayB

tbonetedh said:


> you had a weekend in there... it took about 5 or 6 days before i got my confirming email... patience..... patience..... lol


So, my package got there Friday at noon and it's now Monday and I just got this email:

Dear Applicant, 

The package containing your UK visa application has been opened and your 
supporting documents organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry 
Clearance Officer. 

and this link for current processing times:

UK Border Agency news and updates

which says settlement visas are taking about 4 days!!! This is the most nerve racking experience I've ever had.


----------



## pinkbubbles

*UK fiancee visa timelines from Australia*

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Sept 24, 2011
Date biometrics taken: Oct. 13, 2011
Date documents sent to Sydney P.O. Box: Oct. 13, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: did not receive an email confirming this.
Date Approved: 20th Oct 2011 

[i.e received following email:

Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub]

Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 4 - 6 weeks
Date visa was received: Delivered to door on 25th Oct 2011 (cause there was a weekend in between)

In total, alhamdulilah it took one and a half weeks, minus 3 days transport times from Australia to the Philippines both ways. Pretty quick alhamdulilah.

My advice: Make an awesome application, put in a cover letter explaining the various supporting evidences provided to make life easy for the visa officer. Mine was from my fiance so the application was pretty strong. Use a highlighter to bring attention to particular points on other documents...etc


----------



## tbonetedh

MayB said:


> So, my package got there Friday at noon and it's now Monday and I just got this email:
> 
> Dear Applicant,
> 
> The package containing your UK visa application has been opened and your
> supporting documents organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry
> Clearance Officer.
> 
> and this link for current processing times:
> 
> UK Border Agency news and updates
> 
> which says settlement visas are taking about 4 days!!! This is the most nerve racking experience I've ever had.


LOL, totally nerve wracking... your whole future in the hands of some nameless, faceless bureaucrat... send it off (My application packet was weighed 8 pounds) with the payment and cross you fingers, and say your prayers...

and when you get it it is party time... wwhhheeeeeee...... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## mamamamadou

Here is my sad little tale.
We got married in Togo in january and my contract ended in June so had to return to the UK minus my husband. I found somewhere to live, a nice 2 bed house and a great teaching job with good pay. We then applied for the visa so he could join me

Country applying from: Togo
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person):10th July 2011 online and in person on 20th July
Date biometrics taken: 20th July 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: e-mail says 20th July 2011
Office location processing your visa: Ghana (big problem here I think)
Projected timeline given:none
Date your visa was received: still waiting 70 working days tomorrow and not a single word from them

No-one will reply to my e-mails for an update

Any tips? I am at my wits end


----------



## cccapps

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10/12/2011
Date biometrics taken: 10/18/2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/21/2011
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 business days or more (paid for priority)
Date your visa was received: TBD

I am a bit nervous about it but I do have a FT job lined up, he has a flat, and enough benefits to support us until my first pay check. I have money in the bank but not a lot; just enough until my first paycheck. The only concern is the age difference and that I had a couple of snags before we married which I won't go into. But all the documentation that they requested was submitted, including plenty of photos, travel documentation when we met, stuff that we did and bought together, and the other legal documents they requested. I did it all in an orderly notebook with another of copies of everything that was submitted. Keeping my fingers crossed and hope that I am there by Thanksgiving week.


----------



## cccapps

tbonetedh said:


> LOL, totally nerve wracking... your whole future in the hands of some nameless, faceless bureaucrat... send it off (My application packet was weighed 8 pounds) with the payment and cross you fingers, and say your prayers...
> 
> and when you get it it is party time... wwhhheeeeeee...... :clap2::clap2:


My application packed weight 13 pounds including the copies I submitted with it. With that being said though I had it in 2 notebooks with sheet protectors and lots of supporting documents.


----------



## MayB

MayB said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (spouse)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Oct. 17, 2011
> Date biometrics taken: Oct. 20, 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Arrived Oct. 21, 2011 but haven't received an email confirming this yet.
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Projected timeline given: TBA
> Date your visa was received: TBA
> 
> I had a pretty simple, straight forward application, but I'm sooo nervous. I have been checking my email every hour even though I know it's too soon. I'm hoping to travel by November 18th at the latest so fingers crossed.


Date visa was received: Friday, Oct. 21

Date visa was APPROVED: Wed. Oct. 26th!!!

My visa was approved!! yay yay yay! this is the best feeling EVER!


----------



## vivkiik

MayB said:


> Date visa was received: Friday, Oct. 21
> 
> Date visa was APPROVED: Wed. Oct. 26th!!!
> 
> My visa was approved!! yay yay yay! this is the best feeling EVER!


Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tbonetedh

MayB said:


> Date visa was received: Friday, Oct. 21
> 
> Date visa was APPROVED: Wed. Oct. 26th!!!
> 
> My visa was approved!! yay yay yay! this is the best feeling EVER!


5 days... Brilliant... mine also took 5 days, but I had two holiday weekends in there so it was two weeks on the calendar... ooowwwweeeee.....

congratulations....


----------



## KylieJ

tbonetedh said:


> it's on it's way back?? Then it was never delivered, if you are tracking the same number. It would have a different number if they were returning it after processing. There must have been some problem with the address... Please let us know how it turns out.


Sorry, I should've been more clear. I was tracking the return self addressed envelope. Our visa was rejected. They said they have concerns that I overworked on my working holiday visa, and that we did not quite meet the two year living together requirement. 

We are appealing, not objecting to their grounds for refusual, but expressing how important my partner's job opportunity in the UK is (It's a job working FOR the damn British government!!!) We know it is a very long shot, but as it is free to appeal, and we are devastated, and we paid $1296 for that rejection, we are going to try anyway. 

I'm so upset, and feel like we have no options that would make us happy in any way. Either he gives up his career in the UK, or we separate at the point in our relationship where we want to get married and start a family. We can't win! 

It's awful to open up that packet and see that it's a 'No'

If anybody has any advice, that would be great.


----------



## Joppa

KylieJ said:


> Sorry, I should've been more clear. I was tracking the return self addressed envelope. Our visa was rejected. They said they have concerns that I overworked on my working holiday visa, and that we did not quite meet the two year living together requirement.
> 
> We are appealing, not objecting to their grounds for refusual, but expressing how important my partner's job opportunity in the UK is (It's a job working FOR the damn British government!!!) We know it is a very long shot, but as it is free to appeal, and we are devastated, and we paid $1296 for that rejection, we are going to try anyway.
> 
> I'm so upset, and feel like we have no options that would make us happy in any way. Either he gives up his career in the UK, or we separate at the point in our relationship where we want to get married and start a family. We can't win!
> 
> It's awful to open up that packet and see that it's a 'No'
> 
> If anybody has any advice, that would be great.


I don't want to be the harbinger of bad news, but I am afraid your argument will cut very little ice with UKBA. You must address the issues that led to your rejection and argue your case precisely on those points. 

By 'overworking' on your WHV, does it mean you overstayed, or you worked full-time more than a year out of the two years allowed under the previous rules? If the facts were as they state, they you have broken the immigration rules and that's a legitimate reason for refusal. 

By not quite cohabiting for two years (or not having evidence to substantiate it), does it mean you applied for an unmarried partner visa? If your intention is to get married, as you state, then you could have applied for a fiancée visa which has no cohabitation requirement (some couples don't live together till they are married!). UKBA is known to interpret the two-year rule very strictly, and there is normally no leeway allowed. So if you haven't lived together for two full years, or don't have evidence to prove you have, then again that's a ground for refusal.

So to have any chance of success in your appeal, you have to convince them they have made a mistake or applied the rules incorrectly. The fact that your partner is going to work for the British government is irrelevant to your application. He can still take up his important post - that's not the issue. You must still qualify for your visa by meeting all the conditions.

Let us know how you get on with your appeal. It may well be that you have to re-apply as a fiancée, and acknowledge you have made a mistake with your WHV in the past and that you fully accept the blame, and then stress the fact you have now moved on and want to start a new life in UK, obeying all the rules and doing things in the correct way.


----------



## tbonetedh

cccapps said:


> My application packed weight 13 pounds including the copies I submitted with it. With that being said though I had it in 2 notebooks with sheet protectors and lots of supporting documents.


13 pounds... and I thought mine was heavy at 8... I included a complete professionally created photo album of her visit to me a few months ago... didn't want to leave anything to chance... lol


----------



## Charlie Browne

mamamamadou said:


> Here is my sad little tale.
> We got married in Togo in january and my contract ended in June so had to return to the UK minus my husband. I found somewhere to live, a nice 2 bed house and a great teaching job with good pay. We then applied for the visa so he could join me
> 
> Country applying from: Togo
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person):10th July 2011 online and in person on 20th July
> Date biometrics taken: 20th July 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: e-mail says 20th July 2011
> Office location processing your visa: Ghana (big problem here I think)
> Projected timeline given:none
> Date your visa was received: still waiting 70 working days tomorrow and not a single word from them
> 
> No-one will reply to my e-mails for an update
> 
> Any tips? I am at my wits end


Hi 

Any news yet? you must be tearing your hair out!! Have you checked the UKBA Ghana website to see if there have been any disruptions that may have caused delays? Some countries take longer than others to process visas . I will be facing the same issue as you i think as my husbands documents have to be sent to jamaica for processing!!


----------



## cccapps

cccapps said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 10/12/2011
> Date biometrics taken: 10/18/2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/21/2011
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 15 business days or more (paid for priority)
> Date your visa was received: 10/28/11


I am so excited! I got my visa and it only took 4 days. :dance: I will be there in a little over a week ! I am so happy and all that worry for nothing  I finally can start my life with my husband 
_
Your UK visa has been issued.

Delivery times:
Within the USA: Next business day
Outside the USA: 2-5 days

Your passport will be dispatched from the New York office and will be delivered by UPS
_


----------



## tbonetedh

cccapps said:


> I am so excited! I got my visa and it only took 4 days. :dance: I will be there in a little over a week ! I am so happy and all that worry for nothing  I finally can start my life with my husband
> _
> Your UK visa has been issued.
> 
> Delivery times:
> Within the USA: Next business day
> Outside the USA: 2-5 days
> 
> Your passport will be dispatched from the New York office and will be delivered by UPS
> _


congratulations... those of us who have been there remember that feeling of relief... WoooooWoooooo LOL


----------



## Gemini1

Hi everyone,

I have just joined this forum and all the information has been so helpful! Congratulations to all that have recieved your visas  Some of the timelines seem very fast!
I was wondering, if anyone knows if me (the sponsor of my husband) just having a contract job (that will be extended for sure) will have a problem getting a visa? I have a well paying job, and make more than enough to support both of us, but it is just temporary (for the moment)
Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

Gemini1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just joined this forum and all the information has been so helpful! Congratulations to all that have recieved your visas  Some of the timelines seem very fast!
> I was wondering, if anyone knows if me (the sponsor of my husband) just having a contract job (that will be extended for sure) will have a problem getting a visa? I have a well paying job, and make more than enough to support both of us, but it is just temporary (for the moment)


Have replied on your other thread.


----------



## erinlea47

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): October 18th
Date biometrics taken: October 24th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 27th
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: November 1st!!! Got the email today, will hopefully receive it in the mail tomorrow!!!

This is such an amazing feeling!!! I can finally stop worrying and stressing and just focus on wedding planning now! Buying my plane ticket as soon as I get the visa in the mail to see the date on it 

Thanks again to everyone who answered my questions and helped me figure out what I needed to do!


----------



## tbonetedh

i had not received any new notices from this thread in three weeks... was wondering if I had been unsubscribed... looks like either no one is trying to travel now... or there is now enough info archived here to let new prospects glean what they need to know from our collective experience.

have A Happy Thanksgiving everyone... and if you are already in the UK have a turkey sandwich at a local shop in honour of thanksgiving "back home"... LOL

I fly in 12 to marry in 34... excitement builds each day... got to keep a cork in a bit longer however, still have to function.

:focus:


----------



## Joppa

tbonetedh said:


> i had not received any new notices from this thread in three weeks... was wondering if I had been unsubscribed... looks like either no one is trying to travel now... or there is now enough info archived here to let new prospects glean what they need to know from our collective experience.
> 
> have A Happy Thanksgiving everyone... and if you are already in the UK have a turkey sandwich at a local shop in honour of thanksgiving "back home"... LOL
> 
> I fly in 12 to marry in 34... excitement builds each day... got to keep a cork in a bit longer however, still have to function.


Probably because the US applicants, who are in the majority, are really getting their visa very quickly. Latest figure is just 3 days, which used to be more like 4-5 weeks without priority.


----------



## Liz in UK

Joppa said:


> Probably because the US applicants, who are in the majority, are really getting their visa very quickly. Latest figure is just 3 days, which used to be more like 4-5 weeks without priority.


They really are very quick. I applied for my fiancee visa in February 2011, and it wasn't approved until April!


----------



## Aussie-Girl

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): October 27
Date biometrics taken: Still waiting
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 29
Office location processing your visa: London I think!
Projected timeline given: Up to 6 months
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Aussie-Girl

Just reading back through the thread and now wondering if my visa is actually called ILRM?!


----------



## Joppa

Aussie-Girl said:


> Just reading back through the thread and now wondering if my visa is actually called ILRM?!


Settlement or indefinite leave to remain (ILR). So you didn't opt for same-day premium service? I know it's expensive but you should have got your ILR on the same day as your appointment.


----------



## srhughes

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
Date application submitted: 22/11/2011
Date biometrics taken: 25/11/2011
Date documentation was received: 29/11/2011
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: TBD


Longest week of my life. We have only been married for two weeks but he was only able to stay here for a week after the ceremony due to work. It is so strange to be married now and not to be with him. I really hope to be back in London together for Christmas.


----------



## Joppa

srhughes said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
> Date application submitted: 22/11/2011
> Date biometrics taken: 25/11/2011
> Date documentation was received: 29/11/2011
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: TBD
> 
> 
> Longest week of my life. We have only been married for two weeks but he was only able to stay here for a week after the ceremony due to work. It is so strange to be married now and not to be with him. I really hope to be back in London together for Christmas.


As at 28th November, the processing time at NY Consulate for a spouse settlement visa is only 2 days, so you should hear from them very soon.


----------



## srhughes

srhughes said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
> Date application submitted: 22/11/2011
> Date biometrics taken: 25/11/2011
> Date documentation was received: 29/11/2011
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: TBD


I received the email today that my visa has been issued! My passport should arrive within the next business day. Does anyone know if that means my supporting documents will also arrive at that time or if they are shipped separately?


----------



## Joppa

srhughes said:


> I received the email today that my visa has been issued! My passport should arrive within the next business day. Does anyone know if that means my supporting documents will also arrive at that time or if they are shipped separately?


Should arrive together.


----------



## phillymirah

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 15,2011
Date biometrics taken: Nov 21,2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 2,2011
Office location processing your visa: New York 
Projected timeline given: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK

Joppa said:


> As at 28th November, the processing time at NY Consulate for a spouse settlement visa is only 2 days, so you should hear from them very soon.


Has it always been this quick? I have yet to hear a response on this forum, or a projected time that states that anyone got the spouse visa within 2 days of applying. It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK

srhughes said:


> I received the email today that my visa has been issued! My passport should arrive within the next business day. Does anyone know if that means my supporting documents will also arrive at that time or if they are shipped separately?


Wow, congratulations! Did you pay extra for a quicker service? I wonder how you got it so quick, but again, congratulations


----------



## Joppa

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> Has it always been this quick? I have yet to hear a response on this forum, or a projected time that states that anyone got the spouse visa within 2 days of applying. It doesn't make sense to me.


British Consulate General website posts weekly update on visa processing times, and settlement visa applications are given as 2 days. It's for the majority of applications, and individual time may vary. Remember also that's the turnaround time from when they receive your documents to when they decide on your application. With email notification to send out and shipping time for your document pack, it will be around 5 business days or a week in total till you get your passport with visa inside. If a weekend or holiday intervenes, that will add to the time.


----------



## akount

If you're lucky you'll get your visa in 2 days.. as for my fiancee and I, it's been almost 6 weeks in total. We got an email about 4 weeks ago saying it might take up to 2 weeks to complete, but nothing since. So the 2 day wait is ONLY if you're lucky by the sounds of things.


----------



## Joppa

akount said:


> If you're lucky you'll get your visa in 2 days.. as for my fiancee and I, it's been almost 6 weeks in total. We got an email about 4 weeks ago saying it might take up to 2 weeks to complete, but nothing since. So the 2 day wait is ONLY if you're lucky by the sounds of things.


It's nothing to do with luck but the complexity of your application, or if there are non-standard issues they need to investigate, often having to refer the matter to UK offices (there are case work departments that specifically deal with referrals from consulates abroad). 

Such issues may have to do with immigration history, previous visa refusal, immigration offence or refused entry (or those of your close family members), your nationality, and issues to do with asylum, human rights or discretionary leave.


----------



## Kitara

Joppa: Thanks for the explaination. 

You are soo experience. Did you also applied for spouse visa before?


----------



## Joppa

Kitara said:


> Joppa: Thanks for the explaination.
> 
> You are soo experience. Did you also applied for spouse visa before?


No, both British citizens. But have helped others.


----------



## akount

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted: 15/10/2011
Date biometrics taken: 20/10/2011
Date documentation was received: 25/10/2011
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 7 Weeks
Date your visa was received: 05/12/2011

Thanks for all the advice and information, my fiancee received her visa today! Thanks especially to Joppa for being extremely helpful throughout the entire process


----------



## phillymirah

akount said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted: 15/10/2011
> Date biometrics taken: 20/10/2011
> Date documentation was received: 25/10/2011
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 7 Weeks
> Date your visa was received: 05/12/2011
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and information, my fiancee received her visa today! Thanks especially to Joppa for being extremely helpful throughout the entire process


congrats on getting your Fiancee Visa wish you Both a happy life together


----------



## PrincessCuriousity

There only seem to be Americans or Australians posting on here. Is there anyone else? who applied for a settlement visa outside the UK?
Country applying from: Italy
Type of visa applied: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted: 21 Oct 2011
Date of biometrics: 21 Oct 2011
Date received by embassy: 24 Oct 2011
given timeline: visa processing times in Italy - within 3 months
Date visa was received: waiting


----------



## Johanna

PrincessCuriousity said:


> given timeline: visa processing times in Italy - within 3 months
> Date visa was received: waiting


Kitara is from Singapore?


----------



## Joppa

PrincessCuriousity said:


> There only seem to be Americans or Australians posting on here. Is there anyone else? who applied for a settlement visa outside the UK?
> Country applying from: Italy
> Type of visa applied: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted: 21 Oct 2011
> Date of biometrics: 21 Oct 2011
> Date received by embassy: 24 Oct 2011
> given timeline: visa processing times in Italy - within 3 months
> Date visa was received: waiting


Latest processing time is 40% of settlement applications were decided within 40 business days or around 8 weeks, and other 60 % within 60 days or around 12 weeks, so 2 to 3 months seems a good yardstick.


----------



## aenglert17

*Fiance Visa*

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance visa
Date application submitted (online or in person):November 14 2011
Date biometrics taken: November 18 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 23 2011
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: 3 Weeks
Date your visa was received: Have not received it yet

Hi everyone! I am getting a little nervous because it says the processing time is 2 days and it has been 10 days since they received my documentation in NY. My fiance is coming to spend Christmas with my family and I and I am supposed to be flying back to London with him December 28th. I am hoping that my visa gets approved in time. ANy feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

aenglert17 said:


> Country applying from:USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person):November 14 2011
> Date biometrics taken: November 18 2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 23 2011
> Office location processing your visa: NY
> Projected timeline given: 3 Weeks
> Date your visa was received: Have not received it yet
> 
> Hi everyone! I am getting a little nervous because it says the processing time is 2 days and it has been 10 days since they received my documentation in NY. My fiance is coming to spend Christmas with my family and I and I am supposed to be flying back to London with him December 28th. I am hoping that my visa gets approved in time. ANy feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


The latest news is 4 days, and that's an average processing time for straightforward application, so some applications take longer than others. Remember they had a day off for Thanksgiving, and were perhaps short-staffed on Friday. Other than that, you just have to sit tight.


----------



## aenglert17

I got an email today saying that my application has reached an clearance officer and is being reviewed so hopefully I will hear back soon! Can someone who has gone through this tell me how long they waited after they received that email? Thanks!!


----------



## Joppa

aenglert17 said:


> I got an email today saying that my application has reached an clearance officer and is being reviewed so hopefully I will hear back soon! Can someone who has gone through this tell me how long they waited after they received that email? Thanks!!


Usually a day or two, unless senior officer (EC Manager) has to be involved.


----------



## manny.j

Country applying from: Planet America
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Entrance clearance based on our 4+ year marriage)
Date application submitted:22nd Nov. 2011
Date biometrics taken: 25th Nov. 2011
Documents mailed on: 05th Dec. 2011
Documents received on: *07th Dec. 2011*
Acknowledgement of receiving: 08th Nov. 2011
Visa issued on: *09th Dec. 2011* 

We used Priority Service for our application.

We stated in the letter and hope that we are issued with KOL REQ visa for which we provided all the evidence of us being together since the day of our marriage. We should get our documents back by Monday via UPS.


----------



## phillymirah

phillymirah said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 15,2011
> Date biometrics taken: Nov 21,2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 2,2011
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: TBD
> Date your visa was received: TBD


i'm a bit nervous as i read everyone saying they have gotten an email from the UK Consulate handling their paperwork. I have yet to receive any kind of email and they received my paperwork on Dec 2nd.... has anyone else had this issue? should i be worried?


----------



## manny.j

phillymirah said:


> i'm a bit nervous as i read everyone saying they have gotten an email from the UK Consulate handling their paperwork. I have yet to receive any kind of email and they received my paperwork on Dec 2nd.... has anyone else had this issue? should i be worried?


I can understand your anxiety as we went through the same. Did you go with the priority service or regular?


----------



## phillymirah

manny.j said:


> I can understand your anxiety as we went through the same. Did you go with the priority service or regular?


we did it regular as New York is currently processing applications within 4 days


----------



## manny.j

phillymirah said:


> we did it regular as New York is currently processing applications within 4 days


4 days is only for certain percentage of applications (<40% or there by, I believe). As long as you sent all the information they requested to convince them you are financially secure and have accommodation to live in the UK, they will issue you the visa. Its also possible that they maybe experiencing a surge in applications considering its near Christmas and new rule changes making many abroad to return back with their family.


----------



## phillymirah

yes i understood that was just wondering if it's normal not to receive and email saying that they even received my package i actually wouldnt have had any knowledge that the package would have been delivered if it werent for the USPS tracking number i had from shipping it


----------



## manny.j

phillymirah said:


> yes i understood that was just wondering if it's normal not to receive and email saying that they even received my package i actually wouldnt have had any knowledge that the package would have been delivered if it werent for the USPS tracking number i had from shipping it


I know what you mean as we also realized that they got the package via USPS tracking before they contact us, 27 hours after the delivery, that they got the package. Now, I am no expert in these matters but the only reason they replied us so quickly is because we went with Priority Settlement Visa for which we paid $300 extra. I won't worry about your documents as you have receipt to prove they have safely received it, its very likely your application is kept in a queue and once they have completed processing other applications ahead of you, they will send an acknowledgement of receiving your application.

If you know you have covered all the ground of requirements, then honestly you have nothing to worry about. My wife and I also were concern but we did all our homework thoroughly before submitting the paper work and hence although were anxious but also knew it has to be a ridiculous reason for them to reject our application.


----------



## phillymirah

manny.j said:


> I know what you mean as we also realized that they got the package via USPS tracking before they contact us, 27 hours after the delivery, that they got the package. Now, I am no expert in these matters but the only reason they replied us so quickly is because we went with Priority Settlement Visa for which we paid $300 extra. I won't worry about your documents as you have receipt to prove they have safely received it, its very likely your application is kept in a queue and once they have completed processing other applications ahead of you, they will send an acknowledgement of receiving your application.
> 
> If you know you have covered all the ground of requirements, then honestly you have nothing to worry about. My wife and I also were concern but we did all our homework thoroughly before submitting the paper work and hence although were anxious but also knew it has to be a ridiculous reason for them to reject our application.


u've said something so true... made my heart feel at ease thank u


----------



## manny.j

phillymirah said:


> u've said something so true... made my heart feel at ease thank u


Let us know how it goes, hopefully you will be all set with the visa soon. Good luck


----------



## phillymirah

manny.j said:


> Let us know how it goes, hopefully you will be all set with the visa soon. Good luck


Sure thing again thanks


----------



## phillymirah

phillymirah said:


> Sure thing again thanks


As of right now still anxiously waiting... Going on day 9 without a single word from them so just trying to hold on to my sanity aaaahhhh!!!


----------



## Joppa

phillymirah said:


> As of right now still anxiously waiting... Going on day 9 without a single word from them so just trying to hold on to my sanity aaaahhhh!!!


Average processing time has now increased to 4 days, so there must be a pre-Christmas rush of applications.


----------



## phillymirah

Joppa said:


> Average processing time has now increased to 4 days, so there must be a pre-Christmas rush of applications.


Yup been keeping up with the processing times its just all so nerve wrecking lol im trying to stay positive as well as not eat my fingers off :s


----------



## tbonetedh

aenglert17 said:


> I got an email today saying that my application has reached an clearance officer and is being reviewed so hopefully I will hear back soon! Can someone who has gone through this tell me how long they waited after they received that email? Thanks!!



back in September mine was approved in 5 working days. we were thrilled... good luck


----------



## SherriH

tbonetedh said:


> back in September mine was approved in 5 working days. we were thrilled... good luck


Didn't you leave on the 3rd? How did it go, and did you have any difficulty going through customs?


----------



## tbonetedh

SherriH said:


> Didn't you leave on the 3rd? How did it go, and did you have any difficulty going through customs?


Sherri

yes, i did fly on the third, arriving on the 4th
On the 2nd I took my luggage (5 pieces) to my local small airport and weighed it. making sure each piece was just under 50 pounds. I moved a couple items around and threw in a couple tools to get the weight correct.

Everything went fine with my trip - the plane was FULL - British Air - Seattle to Heathrow. And my customs check in was fine as well. Stamped my fiance visa and sent me through. Never did see a place to inspect luggage... and there was my Angela and her family, come to meet and collect me.

Back to her sisters place for my first cupa, and then to her daughter's for a second cupa... now, 10 days later getting settled and making final wedding prep. Last week met with the vicar on monday and the diocese office on tuesday.

last night bought rings and my wedding suit... lol

wedding set for 11:00 am Boxing Day, St Lawrence's, Bradwell Village, Milton Keynes... 
ya'll come now, ya here... lol


----------



## Kitara

Enjoy every moment! Congrats! My wedding was on 19 Nov. Now doing all my document. Gonna buy big file with clear folder to put all my original document n blank paper for photocopy. Feel a little dizzy looking at the amount of document i have.. I hope i can submit it soon n get over it!


----------



## nyclon

> And my customs check in was fine as well. Stamped my fiance visa and sent me through. Never did see a place to inspect luggage


It's actually Customs who would open up your luggage so what you meant was that you had not trouble going through Immigration.


----------



## tbonetedh

nyclon said:


> It's actually Customs who would open up your luggage so what you meant was that you had not trouble going through Immigration.


skated like a hockey player on fresh ice and newly sharpened skates.... lol

passport control, then collected luggage, then out the door.


----------



## vivkiik

Joppa said:


> British Consulate General website posts weekly update on visa processing times, and settlement visa applications are given as 2 days. It's for the majority of applications, and individual time may vary. Remember also that's the turnaround time from when they receive your documents to when they decide on your application. With email notification to send out and shipping time for your document pack, it will be around 5 business days or a week in total till you get your passport with visa inside. If a weekend or holiday intervenes, that will add to the time.


Where do you find the posting of processing time on the website?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa

vivkiik said:


> Where do you find the posting of processing time on the website?


UK Border Agency news and updates

It's 4 days as of 12th December.


----------



## vivkiik

Joppa said:


> UK Border Agency news and updates
> 
> It's 4 days as of 12th December.


Thanks Joppa!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## phillymirah

ok so here is an update on my timeline... NOT HEARD ANYTHING YET 11 days down


----------



## manny.j

phillymirah said:


> ok so here is an update on my timeline... NOT HEARD ANYTHING YET 11 days down


Were the documents you mailed certified so someone signs them when they receive them?

If you have the receipt that proves that the documents were received then I don't think you should be concern i.e they are not lost. 

Why don't you contact the UKBA NY via telephone and share your concern regarding your application? If you look in the email you received after you submitted the application form online, there is the mailing address as well as contact telephone number. Mind you, they may not share with you the decision on the phone but hopefully can provide you information that they have received your package.


----------



## phillymirah

manny.j said:


> Were the documents you mailed certified so someone signs them when they receive them?
> 
> If you have the receipt that proves that the documents were received then I don't think you should be concern i.e they are not lost.
> 
> Why don't you contact the UKBA NY via telephone and share your concern regarding your application? If you look in the email you received after you submitted the application form online, there is the mailing address as well as contact telephone number. Mind you, they may not share with you the decision on the phone but hopefully can provide you information that they have received your package.


I have confirmation from USPS signed by j. Blyth but even calling that number u get sent to call a 900 number for $3 a minute... We've spent enough so far so ive emailed worldbridge to hopefully get an answer i was told by someone else that even at the consulate packages do get lost anyway waiting is wat im doing just thought i would keep everyone posted on progress of visa


----------



## manny.j

phillymirah said:


> I have confirmation from USPS signed by j. Blyth but even calling that number u get sent to call a 900 number for $3 a minute... We've spent enough so far so ive emailed worldbridge to hopefully get an answer i was told by someone else that even at the consulate packages do get lost anyway waiting is wat im doing just thought i would keep everyone posted on progress of visa


You did the correct thing in first calling and then emailing. If you don't hear back from them soon, you may consider emailing then again in a few days just to politely remind them of your concern especially of not receiving any acknowledgement email of your application and that you appreciate any help they can provide you.

I understand that $3/min is a complete rip-off cost considering the whole process is so expensive but you may considering spending say $60 (a 20 min phone call example) to get some answers straight away. I tell you something, we spent $300 on the priority service and felt it was worth *every single penny* as our application was processed in a matter of less than a day, basically we bought out our stress-level by paying such hefty amount . You may not now be able to upgrade your application but calling them at that rip-off number, if it becomes really frustrating, will at least give you some answers on the status of your application and incredible mental relief.


----------



## Kitara

How did you guys get the priority service? Is that service only available when you apply in UK? What is £550 visa? My spouse visa from Singapore cost about £810. 

Please kindly advice


----------



## Joppa

Kitara said:


> How did you guys get the priority service? Is that service only available when you apply in UK? What is £550 visa? My spouse visa from Singapore cost about £810.
> 
> Please kindly advice


There are diferent fees and often different procedures when applying for a visa abroad and when you apply for a leave within UK. In UK, for some applications you can pay more to have your case processed on the same day by making a personal appearance at an immigration office. In some other countries, priority service is available for a fee when you effectively jump the queue and get attended to before other applicants. It's available in US, for example, but not in Singapore.


----------



## MrsGriffin

Country applied from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (spouse)
Date application submitted online: 11 December 2011
Date Biometrics taken: 13 December 2011
Documents mailed on: 13 December 2011 (next-day air)
Documents received: 14 December 2011 (email confirmation 15 December)
Visa issued on: 19 December 2011
Documents sent back: Supposed to get here tomorrow!

Happiest day of my life!
So glad that I can soon put this all behind me.
I could NEVER have done this without the help of this forum.
I may not have posted TOO much, but trust me, when I did, it was tremendous help.
Even reading through other people's posts and experiences helped me in a huge way.

Thanks, everyone. Can't wait to be in England with him!


----------



## phillymirah

MrsGriffin said:


> Country applied from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (spouse)
> Date application submitted online: 11 December 2011
> Date Biometrics taken: 13 December 2011
> Documents mailed on: 13 December 2011 (next-day air)
> Documents received: 14 December 2011 (email confirmation 15 December)
> Visa issued on: 19 December 2011
> Documents sent back: Supposed to get here tomorrow!
> 
> Happiest day of my life!
> So glad that I can soon put this all behind me.
> I could NEVER have done this without the help of this forum.
> I may not have posted TOO much, but trust me, when I did, it was tremendous help.
> Even reading through other people's posts and experiences helped me in a huge way.
> 
> Thanks, everyone. Can't wait to be in England with him!


Congrats! did u have priority service?


----------



## manny.j

phillymirah said:


> Congrats! did u have priority service?


I hope you have had some progress with your application especially in receiving an acknowledgement from UKBA.


----------



## phillymirah

manny.j said:


> I hope you have had some progress with your application especially in receiving an acknowledgement from UKBA.


Awww thanx for caring makes me feel a little better but nope ive heard not a peep from them lol n worldbridge basically said theres nothing they can do about it


----------



## manny.j

phillymirah said:


> Awww thanx for caring makes me feel a little better but nope ive heard not a peep from them lol n worldbridge basically said theres nothing they can do about it


I was indeed thinking about your situation regarding your visa application and am glad to know you don't sound too stressed about it as you were earlier...remember they maybe taking their time in responding to you but I feel you and your spouse should have no problem in getting your visa if you fulfilled all the requirements


----------



## phillymirah

manny.j said:


> I was indeed thinking about your situation regarding your visa application and am glad to know you don't sound too stressed about it as you were earlier...remember they maybe taking their time in responding to you but I feel you and your spouse should have no problem in getting your visa if you fulfilled all the requirements


Hehe yea im almost done over the stress lol at this point im like o well just hurry up haha but yea im not really worried much anymore we did everything lawyer asked so thats all i can do hopefully i hear something soon


----------



## manny.j

phillymirah said:


> Hehe yea im almost done over the stress lol at this point im like o well just hurry up haha but yea im not really worried much anymore we did everything lawyer asked so thats all i can do hopefully i hear something soon


If you went through a lawyer then that's even better  It would be great to hear from you when you finally get your visa :amen:


----------



## phillymirah

manny.j said:


> If you went through a lawyer then that's even better  It would be great to hear from you when you finally get your visa :amen:


I think the whole world will know when i have it lol scream heard round the world just kidding but yes when i get it i will make sure to post


----------



## Kitara

Do i need a cover letter from my spouse and myself? 

If yes, can i get the scan copy.n.print? No time to wait for post.. My bank document will expired..


----------



## 2farapart

WE GOT OUR FIANCEE VISA!!!!!!!

We just got the email! We didn't even get word until today that they'd received the application, then 5 hours later "Your visa has been issued".

Thanks to everyone who's stepped in to offer advice - especially Joppa!


----------



## phillymirah

2farapart said:


> WE GOT OUR FIANCEE VISA!!!!!!!
> 
> We just got the email! We didn't even get word until today that they'd received the application, then 5 hours later "Your visa has been issued".
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's stepped in to offer advice - especially Joppa!


Congrats


----------



## 2farapart

Thanks!

It seems very quick, but the "we've received your application" email was probably just late (we know they had the documents yesterday). Still very, very quick though. We missed Christmas but we hope for a flight next week.

Our timeline:

Country applied from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (fiancee)
Date application submitted online: 12 December 2011
Date Biometrics taken: 15 December 2011
Documents mailed on: 16 December 2011 (overnight - but was sent on a Friday)
Documents received: 19 December 2011 (email confirmation 20 December)
Visa issued on: 20 December 2011
Documents sent back: To be here tomorrow!

Priority service used


----------



## phillymirah

2farapart said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It seems very quick, but the "we've received your application" email was probably just late (we know they had the documents yesterday). Still very, very quick though. We missed Christmas but we hope for a flight next week.


Trust me it was quick lol ive been waiting 12 days n not even a "we've recieved ur app"... Congrats hun have a safe flight whenever it mayb also sit in the window seat if u love seeing a beautiful view of the country side when u fly over England it was jaw dropping for me being im a city girl


----------



## 2farapart

Well, the very best of luck for you. US postal service seems to be having a lot of problems lately so maybe it's just delayed post for your application. I hope you get yours very, very soon. For me it's felt like forever. We didn't get the receipt acknowledgement until at the end so hopefully just some stupid delay like that for you.


----------



## phillymirah

2farapart said:


> Well, the very best of luck for you. US postal service seems to be having a lot of problems lately so maybe it's just delayed post for your application. I hope you get yours very, very soon. For me it's felt like forever. We didn't get the receipt acknowledgement until at the end so hopefully just some stupid delay like that for you.


Nope usps delivered it on the 2nd already got confirmation from usps about that they gave me the name of the person who signed im just waiting on ny consulate


----------



## 2farapart

I know their call tarrifs are HORRIBLE given the price we already pay for the service, but I think I'd be tempted to give them a prod - just say you're worried because you've received no acknowledgement. I really hope it comes through soon.


----------



## phillymirah

2farapart said:


> I know their call tarrifs are HORRIBLE given the price we already pay for the service, but I think I'd be tempted to give them a prod - just say you're worried because you've received no acknowledgement. I really hope it comes through soon.


Did that already was told cant recieve any info n worldbridge said just wait lol im not worried anymore *shrugs shoulder*


----------



## 2farapart

Been thinking about you and hoping you'll hear something soon...

Something I read elsewhere here is that sometimes the US-based UKBA needs to seek assistance from the UK-based UKBA which adds a whole heap more time than the current '4 days'. Given that the acknowledgement of receiving your application email doesn't seem to be sent out immediately (it certainly wasn't in our case!) then it might just be something like that. I hope you hear real soon.


----------



## Kitara

Country applied from: SINGAPORE
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (WIFE)
Date application submitted online: 27 December 2011
Date Biometrics taken: 28 December 2011
Documents Submit to Visa Center Personally: 28 December 2011
Documents Dispatchedd to British High Commission for procession: 28 December 2011 (SMS received)
Visa issued on: PENDING 


Officer will only be back on 3rd Jan 2011.


----------



## Kitara

Johanna said:


> Kitara is from Singapore?


Yes i am.


----------



## Aussie-Girl

Aussie-Girl said:


> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): October 27
> Date biometrics taken: Still waiting
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 29
> Office location processing your visa: London I think!
> Projected timeline given: Up to 6 months
> Date your visa was received:


Should I be getting worried as I have heard nothing, other than the initial 'we have received your application' letter and taken your money!


----------



## Joppa

Aussie-Girl said:


> Should I be getting worried as I have heard nothing, other than the initial 'we have received your application' letter and taken your money!


Hardly anyone gets approved in less than 2 months. Average seems to be around 14 to 18 weeks, or 3-4 months, so all being well, you should hear sometime in January or February.

It just shows how the extra £378 for same-day premium service is money well spent.


----------



## Aussie-Girl

Oh, I was fully expecting to have to wait the full 6 months, but other people had to have biometrics etc done before handing visas in, which I didn't, so I was expecting a date to come and do that, which I haven't, so was just having a 'feeler' check!

Also for our personal circumstances, with me already in the UK, my husband able to support us, our children here blah, blah, blah - the time the visa takes to come through is irrelevant, it's not like we're counting on it for access to public funds! It's just a PITA it takes soooo long to be approved!


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK

I had an email that said that it should not take longer than 15 working days for my Canadian wife to receive the visa. This was about 3 weeks ago. 

How accurate are these estimates? I am due to fly back to London next week so I'm hoping we get the visa before that so she can fly back with me. Also, is there any way that I could make them aware of my situation so that we may receive the visa before next week? Finally, when does the new york office resume working after new years because it does not say on their website so I'm guessing Monday 2nd or 3rd at the latest.


----------



## phillymirah

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> I had an email that said that it should not take longer than 15 working days for my Canadian wife to receive the visa. This was about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> How accurate are these estimates? I am due to fly back to London next week so I'm hoping we get the visa before that so she can fly back with me. Also, is there any way that I could make them aware of my situation so that we may receive the visa before next week? Finally, when does the new york office resume working after new years because it does not say on their website so I'm guessing Monday 2nd or 3rd at the latest.


They open on tuesday of next week also they r closed every weds


----------



## phillymirah

2012 public holidays for the New York Hub are:

Date Holiday
Monday 2 January New Years Day
Monday 16 January MLK Day

thats for the month of January and can be found on the worldbridge website AKA visainfoservices


----------



## Joppa

Aussie-Girl said:


> Oh, I was fully expecting to have to wait the full 6 months, but other people had to have biometrics etc done before handing visas in, which I didn't, so I was expecting a date to come and do that, which I haven't, so was just having a 'feeler' check!


You don't have to have biometrics taken as you are applying for settlement on Form SET(M), not extension of stay as spouse on FLR(M).



> Also for our personal circumstances, with me already in the UK, my husband able to support us, our children here blah, blah, blah - the time the visa takes to come through is irrelevant, it's not like we're counting on it for access to public funds! It's just a PITA it takes soooo long to be approved!


Yes, but you'd rather have a quick decision than having to wait months on end and not knowing whether you will be approved.


----------



## Kitara

phillymirah : How is your visa status? 

Congrats ZakiAhmadUK! were u the one who is under 21? 

tomorrow the timelines start ticking!! soo nervous... hope we all get good news soon..


----------



## phillymirah

Kitara said:


> phillymirah : How is your visa status?


well no news yet still waiting


----------



## Kitara

let hope we get some news by end of this week.. keeping finger cross..


----------



## phillymirah

i forgot u were waiting as well lol i've been having dreams for past 2 days i got visa issued not sure if they r whats considered a real dream or a wish


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK

Kitara said:


> phillymirah : How is your visa status?
> 
> Congrats ZakiAhmadUK! were u the one who is under 21?
> 
> tomorrow the timelines start ticking!! soo nervous... hope we all get good news soon..


Yes, under 21. However, I think I may have mislead you here. I meant that a decision would be made after 15 working days and not that I would receive it certainly within 15 working days. Hope that clarifies this.


----------



## Kitara

did u get a confirmation that that it has been approve?


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK

No. They simply said that a decision would be made within 15 working days.


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK

Very disappointed. Just got an email saying its going to take up to 15 working days... Again.... Is there any way of contacting them about this?? They said 15 working days and now after 15 working days they say another 15 working days.. Very disappointed..


----------



## Kitara

maybe they need further discussion... no rejection means there is hope... keep the faith going!!!


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK

Yep - just disappointed that she won't be able to go back to London with me because I leave from Canada very soon and it would've been very nice for her to go with me..if there's any way of speeding this up, then can please someone let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Aliana

Here goes mine  (Spouse and 2 dependants)

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: July 29th 2011
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: August 8th 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 10th 2011
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá, Colombia
Projected timeline given: "Please note UKBA customer service standards for all applications are: to complete 90% of visa applications (except settlement categories) in not more than three weeks, 98% in six weeks and 10% in 12 weeks."
Date your visa was received: September 3rd 2011


----------



## Joppa

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> Very disappointed. Just got an email saying its going to take up to 15 working days... Again.... Is there any way of contacting them about this?? They said 15 working days and now after 15 working days they say another 15 working days.. Very disappointed..


Not really. You have no choice but to wait. At least they are updating you on your progress. If you apply in UK, you normally hear nothing for months before you find out whether you've been successful or not.


----------



## Aliana

Joppa said:


> Not really. You have no choice but to wait. At least they are updating you on your progress. If you apply in UK, you normally hear nothing for months before you find out whether you've been successful or not.



Indeed it's a very frustrating process which puts your life in hold. By the end of the month I was going nuts. We tried to contact the never straight-forward Worldbridge staff and always got copy and pastes. We tried calling but we always got a machine. 

Be as patient as you can, you will get a reply soon. I know it's tough, sending you positive vibes ZakiAhmadUK.


----------



## Kitara

Today i receive sms from VFS UK Visa saying that my visa application is under process at the british high commission... hope for the best..


----------



## Lorelli

Info from my OH's visa....

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé 
Date application submitted: 25th November 2010 via post
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 2nd December 2010
Date biometrics taken: 7th December 2010
Office location processing your visa: New York
Date your visa was received: January 10th 2011


----------



## Kitara

Congrats. do you mind sharing on the document you submit?

thank you.


----------



## Kitara

I receive an email saying the following. 

your visa will be despatched shortly. Passport can normally be collected from the visa application center after 3 days. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub? 

Does that mean my spouse visa has been approve??????????????

heart beating real fast..


----------



## phillymirah

Kitara i believe that them saying "your visa will be dispatched shortly" means you have been approved. Congrats


----------



## Kitara

Thank you Phillymirah. 

Any news for you?


----------



## phillymirah

Kitara said:


> Thank you Phillymirah.
> 
> Any news for you?


No still hoping, wishing and praying 
:hurt:


----------



## Kitara

soon.. it will get approve.. 

US probably has alot more application....


----------



## phillymirah

Kitara said:


> soon.. it will get approve..
> 
> US probably has alot more application....


yea maybe i try to not think about it too much


----------



## Joppa

Processing time has increased to 5 business days!


----------



## Kitara

Wow.. 5 business day sound fast.. i was expecting 17 Jan 2011.. 

When was was at the Visa application center sending my document.. there was another lady who also applied for spouse visa in that afternoon.


----------



## phillymirah

Joppa said:


> Processing time has increased to 5 business days!


yea thank you i saw that on the New York website on the 4th


----------



## Lorelli

Kitara said:


> I receive an email saying the following.
> 
> your visa will be despatched shortly. Passport can normally be collected from the visa application center after 3 days. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub?
> 
> Does that mean my spouse visa has been approve??????????????


I was also surprised when we received that email. I somehow expected something more definitive... Something like "We have assessed your application and have decided to grant your visa". We therefore spent a good view days wondering what the email meant until we received my OH's passport back along with enclosed visa!


----------



## Kitara

Cool Lorelli...

same email template.. yeah their email is not very direct.... 

should i collect my passport on monday or should i wait longer?


----------



## abbiefish

Hey guys

We applied online for un-married partner visa (settlement) 30th December, Biometrics 9th Jan, Email confirming receipt of documents in New York 11th Jan, it says we should receive an email "When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer". Can anyone tell me how long it should take before we receive this email? Processing time at the moment says 4 days but i'm assuming this is 4 days from when it starts being reviewed by an entry clearance officer?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa

abbiefish said:


> Hey guys
> 
> We applied online for un-married partner visa (settlement) 30th December, Biometrics 9th Jan, Email confirming receipt of documents in New York 11th Jan, it says we should receive an email "When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer". Can anyone tell me how long it should take before we receive this email? Processing time at the moment says 4 days but i'm assuming this is 4 days from when it starts being reviewed by an entry clearance officer?


No. It's 4 days from when the supporting documents arrive at NY consulate till a decision is made whether to issue a visa or not. Remember 4 days quoted is just an average and individual applications can take longer than this, depending on the overall workload at a particular moment and the complexity of the case.

Once the ECO starts looking at your application, the decision is usually made quite quickly, normally on the same day, but again some take longer, esp when inquiries and investigations have to be made.


----------



## abbiefish

Joppa said:


> No. It's 4 days from when the supporting documents arrive at NY consulate till a decision is made whether to issue a visa or not. Remember 4 days quoted is just an average and individual applications can take longer than this, depending on the overall workload at a particular moment and the complexity of the case.
> 
> Once the ECO starts looking at your application, the decision is usually made quite quickly, normally on the same day, but again some take longer, esp when inquiries and investigations have to be made.





No need to worry! a few hours after i sent this we got an email saying the visa had been approved! only 2 days after the documents arrived in new york! very impressed with how fast they were (and we didnt even go priority!)


----------



## Kitara

Country applied from: SINGAPORE
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (WIFE)
Date application submitted online: 27 December 2011
Date Biometrics taken: 28 December 2011
Documents Submit to Visa Center Personally: 28 December 2011
Documents Dispatchedd to British High Commission for procession: 28 December 2011 (SMS received)
Visa under process: 4 Jan 2012
Email received that visa has been despatched: 10 Jan 2012
Passport Ready for collection: 13 Jan 2012
Collected Passport 16 Jan 2012

Proposed date indicate 28 March 2012. 
EO indicate Visa start date on 10 April 2012.

Yeah!! soo happy!


----------



## Lapres

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée
Date application submitted: 7th of January, 2012, Online
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17th of January, 2012 (Holiday off set it as I sent it on Saturday)
Date biometrics taken: 10th January 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York
Date your visa was received: Being shipped today, estimated here on Monday. Got the acceptance email a few minutes ago. (And my brain has now turned to mush while sitting at work.)

Holy cow that was quick. We ensured that everything was in order as listed on the UKBA website for supporting documents, and the added documentation listed when you submit your online application. Supporting letter from me stated in order what they would find, everything was color coded, and I provided a secondary copy of EVERYTHING in another folder so they could keep one of everything for their own records. 

... I can be OCD, but in this case it proved to work... really well. O.O


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK

Anyone know what are the working days for the New York office? I'm guessing Mon-Fri..?


----------



## nyclon

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> Anyone know what are the working days for the New York office? I'm guessing Mon-Fri..?


Did you check the website:

Contacts


----------



## PrincessBambi41

Hi Everyone,

My Fiance applied for his fiance visa just before Xmas (he is Australian, I am British).

Does anyone know how long it will take? I've found the processing times for the processing centre in Manila but there's some small print which says this isn't applicable for people applying from Commonwealth countries.

I know it hasn't been very long but I am stressing my head out over it


----------



## Kitara

I applied mine on 28 Dec in Singapore. I got it back on 10 January.

Did you apply for any sms service?


----------



## PrincessBambi41

Gosh that was quick. 

No I don't think so, I don't think it gave him the option for sms alerts


----------



## Kitara

Maybe you can check the application status on VFS website. Enter the application number which can be found in your passport receipt and your date of birth..


----------



## chance

*Current Tier 2 processing time at New York office?*

Any one recently applied for tier 2 in USA or Canada? What is the current Tier 2 processing time at the New York office?


----------



## Joppa

chance said:


> Any one recently applied for tier 2 in USA or Canada? What is the current Tier 2 processing time at the New York office?


4 days as of January 19th.


----------



## erina

PrincessBambi41 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My Fiance applied for his fiance visa just before Xmas (he is Australian, I am British).
> 
> Does anyone know how long it will take? I've found the processing times for the processing centre in Manila but there's some small print which says this isn't applicable for people applying from Commonwealth countries.
> 
> I know it hasn't been very long but I am stressing my head out over it


The Processing Hub in Manila was closed from 23rd December to 4th January, so there is probably a backlog from Christmas. The UKBA website currently says for Australian's applying for Visa's its about 89% are done in 15 days. When exactly did you send your application? I'm applying for mine in 2.5 weeks and I am hoping mine only takes 3 weeks max!!!


----------



## phillymirah

chance said:


> Any one recently applied for tier 2 in USA or Canada? What is the current Tier 2 processing time at the New York office?


Processing times at NY currently are 4 days


----------



## PrincessBambi41

Thanks Erina. 

He sent in on 21st December so hopefully we'll hear soon


----------



## erina

PrincessBambi41 said:


> Thanks Erina.
> 
> He sent in on 21st December so hopefully we'll hear soon


So assuming they started looking at it on the 4th Jan when they got back, its almost been 15 days, so fingers crossed for you!!! Let us know when it is approved!!


----------



## Kitara

Hi phillymirah 

any news for u?


----------



## phillymirah

Kitara said:


> Hi phillymirah
> 
> any news for u?


Nope have to wait until the 2nd of feb for it to have been 40 days before lawyer can ask questions about it


----------



## jmlaporte

I found these message boards really helpful as I was preparing my application - thanks everyone for sharing. Here's my timeline: 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, Jan 6
Date biometrics taken: Jan 13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 19
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given:15 days (purchased Settlement Priority Service from World Bridge)
Date your visa was received: Jan 23 - I got the email that it was approved Jan 20 and it arrived today!

I submitted the following documentation: 
Settlement Priority Receipt (purchased the date I mailed the packet to NY)
Application and passport photos
Stamped biometrics receipt
Passport
Divorce papers
Proposed flight itinerary 
Cards congratulating us on our engagement
Confirmation from the venue and registry office of our wedding date
Photos and plane tickets from visits
Land registry and mortgage on London apartment
Pay slips and bank statements for both of us covering the period of the relationship

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## phillymirah

jmlaporte said:


> I found these message boards really helpful as I was preparing my application - thanks everyone for sharing. Here's my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, Jan 6
> Date biometrics taken: Jan 13
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 19
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given:15 days (purchased Settlement Priority Service from World Bridge)
> Date your visa was received: Jan 23 - I got the email that it was approved Jan 20 and it arrived today!
> 
> I submitted the following documentation:
> Settlement Priority Receipt (purchased the date I mailed the packet to NY)
> Application and passport photos
> Stamped biometrics receipt
> Passport
> Divorce papers
> Proposed flight itinerary
> Cards congratulating us on our engagement
> Confirmation from the venue and registry office of our wedding date
> Photos and plane tickets from visits
> Land registry and mortgage on London apartment
> Pay slips and bank statements for both of us covering the period of the relationship
> 
> Good luck everyone!!


Congratulations on your engagement as well as getting your visa have a safe trip


----------



## phillymirah

UPDATE:

UPS came to my house today and I didn't know they were coming so I wasn't expecting it. I missed them so they will come back tomorrow


----------



## chance

phillymirah said:


> Processing times at NY currently are 4 days


phillymirah, when did you submit yours and what type of visa are you applying? Good luck with you application by the way.


----------



## phillymirah

chance said:


> phillymirah, when did you submit yours and what type of visa are you applying? Good luck with you application by the way.


I applied for a Spouse Visa
I submitted the Application Online on the 15th of November
Biometrics were done on the 21 of November
Sent off my documents on the 29th of November 
Recieved at the British Consulate in New York on the 2nd of December


----------



## PrincessBambi41

Fingers crossed Phillymirah!!! xx


----------



## phillymirah

PrincessBambi41 said:


> Fingers crossed Phillymirah!!! xx


Find out in a few hrs when UPS drops off package the outcome


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK

Been about 8 weeks waiting for the spouse visa for my Canadian wife. Did anyone else's take this long? Surprising to see that the average is apparently 4 days..


----------



## phillymirah

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> Been about 8 weeks waiting for the spouse visa for my Canadian wife. Did anyone else's take this long? Surprising to see that the average is apparently 4 days..


Ive been waiting since december 2, 2011


----------



## tbonetedh

phillymirah said:


> Ive been waiting since december 2, 2011



that wait would have driven me crazy... my application for FIANCE visa from the US to the UK (processed in New York) was approved in 5 days - in September. Perhaps they treat a spouse different than a fiance??


----------



## phillymirah

no its been the same for most Spouse visa's some with as little as a few hours its just mine was a bit complicated


----------



## phillymirah

oh and yes the wait has been torture lol


----------



## tbonetedh

phillymirah said:


> no its been the same for most Spouse visa's some with as little as a few hours its just mine was a bit complicated


we probably overdid ours... the final app weighed almost 8 pounds... LOL

of course two copies of everything and even a photo album I made of her visit to me...

left no stone unturned.


----------



## phillymirah

tbonetedh said:


> we probably overdid ours... the final app weighed almost 8 pounds... LOL
> 
> of course two copies of everything and even a photo album I made of her visit to me...
> 
> left no stone unturned.


hahaha yea we did the same exact thing... ours weighed 9 pounds 6 ounces lol


----------



## tbonetedh

phillymirah said:


> hahaha yea we did the same exact thing... ours weighed 9 pounds 6 ounces lol


:focus:  

LOL


----------



## phillymirah

i have been refused


----------



## tbonetedh

phillymirah said:


> i have been refused




oh my....

does it include instructions for appeal??


----------



## phillymirah

yes we have 28 days to do so


----------



## Joppa

phillymirah said:


> i have been refused


I'm sorry to hear that.

Reading your earlier posts you have been refused entry into UK when you apparently lied to the immigration officer about your status and purpose of your visit. On being sent back to US you applied for your spouse visa straightaway, and it has taken UKBA a long time to look at your application before refusing you.

What was the reason for your refusal? You must have a letter from them stating the exact ground for refusal and which condition(s) you've failed to meet. Remember the reasons for rejection may be other than the prior refused entry at UK border.

I believe you were assisted by an immigration lawyer so I suggest you show them the letter and plan your appeal. Remember in view of the time taken to investigate your application, your case must have been referred to caseworking section at UKBA in London and they will have quite a comprehensive dossier on you to present to any appeal, and the case will be vigorously defended by UKBA lawyers. So you need to proceed cautiously to give yourself the best chance of success at the appeal, heard by a judge in London - the First-tier Tribunal (Immigration and Asylum Chamber) (FTTIAC).

See UK Border Agency | Appeals - visas and entry clearance


----------



## phillymirah

Joppa said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Reading your earlier posts you have been refused entry into UK when you apparently lied to the immigration officer about your status and purpose of your visit. On being sent back to US you applied for your spouse visa straightaway, and it has taken UKBA a long time to look at your application before refusing you.
> 
> What was the reason for your refusal? You must have a letter from them stating the exact ground for refusal and which condition(s) you've failed to meet. Remember the reasons for rejection may be other than the prior refused entry at UK border.
> 
> I believe you were assisted by an immigration lawyer so I suggest you show them the letter and plan your appeal. Remember in view of the time taken to investigate your application, your case must have been referred to caseworking section at UKBA in London and they will have quite a comprehensive dossier on you to present to any appeal, and the case will be vigorously defended by UKBA lawyers. So you need to proceed cautiously to give yourself the best chance of success at the appeal, heard by a judge in London - the First-tier Tribunal (Immigration and Asylum Chamber) (FTTIAC).
> 
> See UK Border Agency | Appeals - visas and entry clearance


They think our marriage isn't genuine was the reason. We have called the Lawyer to start the Appeal process thank you for all your help


----------



## Joppa

phillymirah said:


> They think our marriage isn't genuine was the reason. We have called the Lawyer to start the Appeal process thank you for all your help


I don't want to pre-empt your preparation for appeal with your legal team, but that is one of the more difficult grounds to fight, as it's subjective and evidence is likely to be circumstantial. UKBA recognises that and in the forthcoming revision of rules, there will be much clearer definition of a genuine marriage or relationship.

Best of luck and don't lose heart. If you are meant to be together, you will.


----------



## manny.j

phillymirah said:


> They think our marriage isn't genuine was the reason. We have called the Lawyer to start the Appeal process thank you for all your help


I am sorry to hear that  I was thinking of you and your husband's application just yesterday while going through the forum here. Of course you should appeal and collect additional evidence as a proof of your marriage being genuine. 

Talk to your lawyer and of course and you have Joppa _et al._ here to give you external advice to ensure you finally succeed in getting the visa.


----------



## PrincessBambi41

So sorry to hear that Philly.......

Stay positive and don't lose hope ((( hugs ))) xx


----------



## erina

phillymirah said:


> They think our marriage isn't genuine was the reason. We have called the Lawyer to start the Appeal process thank you for all your help


Why would they say it isn't genuine? How much evidence of your relationship and your wedding did you show?


----------



## Kitara

I am sorry to hear that phillymirah. I hope your appeal would be successful. 
Would you like to do what one of the other user did in this forum. She/he got friend to sign on their relationship. 

Wedding: Did you show the wedding pic? I did. 1 of me signing the paper, 1 of my spouse signing the paper, 1 photo with both parent, 1 photo with a group of friends and 1 photo of him putting ring on my finger. 

I also include my expensive wedding bills. For example: Wedding invite card, Wedding venue contract and payment, wedding photographer receipt and payment, wedding gown receipt and payment, engagement ring receipt and wedding band receipt. Honeymoon boarding pass, receipt from the honeymoon hotel with my spouse name and address. I also include our marriage preparation course certificate.

I did not send alot of stuff because there is a limitation in space from the folder given by VFS SG.


----------



## chance

Kitara said:


> I am sorry to hear that phillymirah. I hope your appeal would be successful.
> Would you like to do what one of the other user did in this forum. She/he got friend to sign on their relationship.
> 
> Wedding: Did you show the wedding pic? I did. 1 of me signing the paper, 1 of my spouse signing the paper, 1 photo with both parent, 1 photo with a group of friends and 1 photo of him putting ring on my finger.
> 
> I also include my expensive wedding bills. For example: Wedding invite card, Wedding venue contract and payment, wedding photographer receipt and payment, wedding gown receipt and payment, engagement ring receipt and wedding band receipt. Honeymoon boarding pass, receipt from the honeymoon hotel with my spouse name and address. I also include our marriage preparation course certificate.
> 
> I did not send alot of stuff because there is a limitation in space from the folder given by VFS SG.


Can you just send a marriage certificate?


----------



## Kitara

chance said:


> Can you just send a marriage certificate?


Marriage Certificate is part of it. You would need to show wedding picture and not just the two of you but with other people presence.


----------



## Joppa

Kitara said:


> I am sorry to hear that phillymirah. I hope your appeal would be successful.
> Would you like to do what one of the other user did in this forum. She/he got friend to sign on their relationship.
> 
> Wedding: Did you show the wedding pic? I did. 1 of me signing the paper, 1 of my spouse signing the paper, 1 photo with both parent, 1 photo with a group of friends and 1 photo of him putting ring on my finger.
> 
> I also include my expensive wedding bills. For example: Wedding invite card, Wedding venue contract and payment, wedding photographer receipt and payment, wedding gown receipt and payment, engagement ring receipt and wedding band receipt. Honeymoon boarding pass, receipt from the honeymoon hotel with my spouse name and address. I also include our marriage preparation course certificate.
> 
> I did not send alot of stuff because there is a limitation in space from the folder given by VFS SG.


I have a feeling that phillymirah had sent all that - she was advised by an immigration lawyer after all. I think UKBA isn't saying it wasn't a proper wedding - they are perhaps doubting whether it is a genuine, deepening relationship leading up to a life-long commitment of marriage. Their argument is that on balance of probabilities - proving a relationship is a subjective matter, not exact science, it was a marriage of convenience to enable phillymirah to immigrate to UK than genuine life-long vows by two people who are truly committed to each other for life.

Remember also that she has a very recent history of deceiving an immigration officer on arrival in UK, being refused entry and sent home, in which she denied being married to her husband. Regardless of her reasons for doing so - which she now deeply regrets, this is certainly a big negative factor. The UKBA hang on to her application for 6 weeks - meaning it was referred to a special investigation unit (caseworking) in London, so they will have a full dossier of evidence against her. 

While we all want to help her, it's best to let her and her legal team deal with the appeal process, and she can let us know how it goes when she is in a position to do so.


----------



## KylieJ

Guys, I need your help! Can you please tell me if this means what I think it means?!

Please be informed that the decision to refuse your application for entry clearance has been reviewed by an Entry Clearance Manager and has been overturned. Please submit your passports so that an Entry Clearance Officer can consider your application further. We are notifying the Asylum and Immigration Tribunal that the decision to which this appeal relates has been withdrawn.

Please provide the following and send to :


Passport
A return envelope addressed to you to send all your documents back to you.

We were appealing our refusal of an unmarried partner visa, they have had the appeal for nearly three months, and yesterday my partner and I both sent complaints through to them via email about the service we have received and then today, THIS?! I want to think it means yes, but I have been through so much with this is hard to believe! Do any of you guys know if I can start celebrating, or might it still be a no? I'm thinking, why would they want my passport if they weren't going to say yes?! But the wording of the email says, 'Further consideration' HELP!


----------



## tbonetedh

KylieJ said:


> Guys, I need your help! Can you please tell me if this means what I think it means?!
> 
> Please be informed that the decision to refuse your application for entry clearance has been reviewed by an Entry Clearance Manager and has been overturned. Please submit your passports so that an Entry Clearance Officer can consider your application further. We are notifying the Asylum and Immigration Tribunal that the decision to which this appeal relates has been withdrawn.
> 
> Please provide the following and send to :
> 
> 
> Passport
> A return envelope addressed to you to send all your documents back to you.
> 
> We were appealing our refusal of an unmarried partner visa, they have had the appeal for nearly three months, and yesterday my partner and I both sent complaints through to them via email about the service we have received and then today, THIS?! I want to think it means yes, but I have been through so much with this is hard to believe! Do any of you guys know if I can start celebrating, or might it still be a no? I'm thinking, why would they want my passport if they weren't going to say yes?! But the wording of the email says, 'Further consideration' HELP!



shhhhhhhh... calm yourself... hold your breath.... quiet now... shhhhhhh.......


----------



## KylieJ

Dislike.


----------



## chance

Kitara said:


> Marriage Certificate is part of it. You would need to show wedding picture and not just the two of you but with other people presence.


We didn't have a wedding -- we're just married...


----------



## Kitara

i believe cert is sufficient. 

I just feel the picture give more impact on the genuinity of the marriage. Why would be bothered to do soo many things for a bogus marriage.. 

I believe Joppa would be more experience in answering your queries.


----------



## Liz in UK

KylieJ said:


> Guys, I need your help! Can you please tell me if this means what I think it means?!
> 
> Please be informed that the decision to refuse your application for entry clearance has been reviewed by an Entry Clearance Manager and has been overturned. Please submit your passports so that an Entry Clearance Officer can consider your application further. We are notifying the Asylum and Immigration Tribunal that the decision to which this appeal relates has been withdrawn.
> 
> Please provide the following and send to :
> 
> 
> Passport
> A return envelope addressed to you to send all your documents back to you.
> 
> We were appealing our refusal of an unmarried partner visa, they have had the appeal for nearly three months, and yesterday my partner and I both sent complaints through to them via email about the service we have received and then today, THIS?! I want to think it means yes, but I have been through so much with this is hard to believe! Do any of you guys know if I can start celebrating, or might it still be a no? I'm thinking, why would they want my passport if they weren't going to say yes?! But the wording of the email says, 'Further consideration' HELP!


What I understood from reading that was that they have withdrawn their refusal, but they have not yet decided to say yes just yet. The wording makes me think that they would like your passports in case they say yes, but they are going to review your case, and have someone new look at it with fresh eyes. But I am not a lawyer, nor very experienced with this. That's just the way I understood it, but it seems favorable to me. Good luck.


----------



## Aussie-Girl

My ILR was approved last week, got out documents back on Saturday!

ETA lodged the application on 31/10/2011 by post within the UK.


----------



## Kitara

Congrats!!!! did u use any agent or u did the application all on your own?


----------



## Joppa

Aussie-Girl said:


> My ILR was approved last week, got out documents back on Saturday!
> 
> ETA lodged the application on 31/10/2011 by post within the UK.


Less than 3 months is quite good. Current average is around 20-22 weeks or 4-5 months.


----------



## Aussie-Girl

Kitara said:


> Congrats!!!! did u use any agent or u did the application all on your own?


Thanks! 

I did it all myself. It was much more straight forward than any of the other applications we've done before.


----------



## pedalmonkey

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec 26, 2011
Date biometrics taken: Jan 20, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 24, 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: not sure
Date your visa was received: verbal on Jan 26, 2012 believe I will receive official confirmation tomorrow.

We picked the 20th of Jan for biometric interview but we could have had a much earlier date. In fact, I believe you could actually do "walk ins" in Pittsburgh.

Biometrics was on Friday. Mailed application (over night express) on Monday. Received email notification of it being received on Wednesday. They called my husband on Thursday to ask a few questions and she told him over the phone it was approved as of today (even though visa req date was end of Feb) and now expect to receive confirmation tomorrow. I didn't do express for visa or anything just regular processing.

Hope this helps some of you. Best of luck to you all. 

Love knows no boundaries.
Pedalmonkey


----------



## chance

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General & Dependent
Date application submitted (visa application centre): Jan 20 (Friday), 2012
Date biometrics taken: Jan 20 (Friday), 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 23 (Monday), 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York
Date your visa was issued: Jan 26 (Thursday), 2012
Date your visa was received: next day delivery.

Nothing can stop me from going to the UK now


----------



## Kitara

oh chance, u were not applying for spouse visa..


----------



## PrincessBambi41

I've tried tracking my fiance's application but it says invalid search :-/ 

So I put it in again and the page looked like it was loading but inside just kept flickering..... #nonethewiser :-/


----------



## Kitara

i believe u do know that the reference number can be found on the receipt of the passport collection receipt.


----------



## PrincessBambi41

What's the passport collection receipt?

The only reference number we have is the online application number.


----------



## Kitara

Did you submit to the VFS center in Australia? For me in Singapore, i receive a receipt for our passport collection when our application is over.. That receipt has the reference number for tracking..


----------



## PrincessBambi41

Yeah, we posted it from Melbourne to the centre in Sydney but we can only track it as far as Sydney.

On the VFS website for Manila you can track your application using the reference number given when it was submitted online but it's that website that doesn't recognise the number or seem to be working properly :-/


----------



## PrincessBambi41

Doh!! I've been looking on the Manila website but that's for if you applied for a visa for there! He he!! 

Anyone know if I can track it to see if it's even started being looked at? We know it's got there but haven't had any emails to say it's been received or own it's way back (I know you don't always get one of these but the wait is driving me mental!!!)


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK

pedalmonkey said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec 26, 2011
> Date biometrics taken: Jan 20, 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 24, 2012
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: not sure
> Date your visa was received: verbal on Jan 26, 2012 believe I will receive official confirmation tomorrow.
> 
> We picked the 20th of Jan for biometric interview but we could have had a much earlier date. In fact, I believe you could actually do "walk ins" in Pittsburgh.
> 
> Biometrics was on Friday. Mailed application (over night express) on Monday. Received email notification of it being received on Wednesday. They called my husband on Thursday to ask a few questions and she told him over the phone it was approved as of today (even though visa req date was end of Feb) and now expect to receive confirmation tomorrow. I didn't do express for visa or anything just regular processing.
> 
> Hope this helps some of you. Best of luck to you all.
> 
> Love knows no boundaries.
> Pedalmonkey


Congrats. You say you got a verbal confirmation that you have received the visa - Do you know of any phone number of theres? It has been about 8 weeks for my Canadian wife and just a few emails saying that its going to take up to 15 working days and that's it.


----------



## pedalmonkey

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> Congrats. You say you got a verbal confirmation that you have received the visa - Do you know of any phone number of theres? It has been about 8 weeks for my Canadian wife and just a few emails saying that its going to take up to 15 working days and that's it.



No, sorry. They called my husband. They just asked some questions to confirm a few things and she told him it was approved. I think they try to mainly contact by email.


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK

Oh ok - Thank you. Anyone know how I can update them if my circumstances have changed? (i.e. Higher paying job)


----------



## PrincessBambi41

My fiance has received an email saying your visa will be despatched shortly........what does this mean?!?! Has the visa been granted?!?!?! x :confused2:


----------



## Joppa

PrincessBambi41 said:


> My fiance has received an email saying your visa will be despatched shortly........what does this mean?!?! Has the visa been granted?!?!?! x :confused2:


It usually means that but not always. Some people have received the same email, but on opening their package, found a letter stating why their visa has been denied.

Because of privacy law, they cannot say in an email whether you have been successful or not, as it can be read by someone other than the recipient.

The present wording is misleading. So as not to give alarm or false hope, they should reword the email as: 'The UKBA has finished processing your visa application and is returning your passport and supporting documents etc.' 

Hope it's a good news.


----------



## PrincessBambi41

Ok, thanks Joppa.

I'd seen other people post that they'd received a similar email too. I'm not getting excited until he actually has it in his hands!!!


----------



## Kitara

I was quite worried too. Search the whole Internet for this sentence.. Thankfully, mine was positive.. Hope your is positive too..


----------



## mistbound4england

Keep us posted! Fingers crossed. I am doing my application Saturday.


----------



## lhigdon223

What agency did you use? I'm looking for the best deal on one since I'm a little low on funds.


----------



## Kitara

Lhigdon223: most of us did it on our own.. It is stressful but with the help of great Joppa.. it is all good.


----------



## PrincessBambi41

We did ours on our own too......it's extremely stressful but I was originally going to move to Australia and it seems a lot tougher to go over there so I'd done my homework first and then our plans changed and Chris is coming here instead (hopefully!!), and I'd read lots of posts on this forum too which really helped.

If you look at your situation from an outsiders perspective and think about questions they might ask you it can help with including that extra piece of evidence you wouldn't have normally included.

I feel worse knowing that "something" is on it's way back to us - hopefully only a few more days to go and we'll find out 

xx


----------



## murtle_007

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): Sunday, January 22,2012
Date biometrics taken: Thursday, January 26, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Friday, January 27, 2012
Office location processing your visa: new York
Projected timeline given: Up to 15 working days (went with priority)
Date your visa was received: Today! (Thursday, February 2, 2012!


----------



## PrincessBambi41

Good news guys!!!!!! We got our visa - woo hoo!!!!!!!

Timeline below:

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): Sunday 18th December 2011 Online
Date biometrics taken: Monday 19th December 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Tuesday 2nd January 2012 (They were closed over Christmas and New Year)
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: Up to 40 working days
Date your visa was received: Friday 3rd February 2012

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Mrs Moley

Hi to everyone. I'm new here. Just thought that I'd share my excitement and joy of obtaining my UK spouse visa.

Timeline as below;

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): Thursday 5th January 2012 (Online) and Friday 6th January 2012 (in person)
Date biometrics taken: Friday 6th January 2012 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Monday 9th January 2012
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: Up to 3 months
Date email received from UKBA-Manila visa hub: Tuesday 31st January 2012
Date your visa was collected: Friday 3rd February 2012

16 working days till I received an email from UKBA-Manila Visa Hub.

I personally think that if the applicant received an email from UKBA-Manila Visa Hub with these wordings "Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days", applicant can expects positive outcome - visa has been granted!

Look out Dr Moll here I come lane:


----------



## Joppa

Mrs Moley said:


> I personally think that if the applicant received an email from UKBA-Manila Visa Hub with these wordings "Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days", applicant can expects positive outcome - visa has been granted!


Usually, but read my message #614 posted on 31/01/12 in this thread.

Congratulations anyway.


----------



## Mrs Moley

Hi ZakiAhmadUK

Have you heard anything yet regarding your wife's spouse visa? I wish both of you all the best and hope everything will go well.


----------



## Mrs Moley

lhigdon223 said:


> What agency did you use? I'm looking for the best deal on one since I'm a little low on funds.


Considering that your are low on funds, you should try to do it yourself. It's definitely going to take a lot of time, effort and research (and also headaches and stress!). There are a lot of blogs discussing on migration for spouse to the UK. But, first and foremost you should read the requirements for settlement visa on the UKBA website and see whether you meet all the requirements. I did the application myself with the help of my husband and his family and my application was successful. Worth all the time, effort, tears and stress!


----------



## crazyyankee

phillymirah said:


> yes we have 28 days to do so



start the appeal right away..... I was refused my spouse visa initially in June.... and appealed and it was overturned and arrived home here in UK to be with my hubby the begining of August..... stay strong its all worth it!!!!


----------



## phillymirah

Appeal was submitted Yesterday I haven't been active much on the forum because well I was down and didn't really feel like being on the computer much more then Skype with my Hubby. So I guess once again it's a waiting game that I don't really stress over anymore I'm kind of feeling like if it's going to happen it will if not then fine it's not the end of the world just try again lol but I want to thank everyone for the Emotional support and good advice I received.


----------



## manny.j

phillymirah said:


> Appeal was submitted Yesterday I haven't been active much on the forum because well I was down and didn't really feel like being on the computer much more then Skype with my Hubby. So I guess once again it's a waiting game that I don't really stress over anymore I'm kind of feeling like if it's going to happen it will if not then fine it's not the end of the world just try again lol but I want to thank everyone for the Emotional support and good advice I received.


Did your lawyer inform you how long it takes for them to consider your appeal? I hope it all works out for you asap, good-luck


----------



## phillymirah

manny.j said:


> Did your lawyer inform you how long it takes for them to consider your appeal? I hope it all works out for you asap, good-luck


No but I am kept up to date with all info from him so im sure he will let me know i am aware that it cant take up to 6 months though either way not my turn to stress lol and thanks


----------



## 2farapart

Good luck, Philly.

The reason I popped back into this thread was to see how your application was going, and I was gutted to read your refusal. It's good you have an immigration lawyer handling your appeal and I hope you'll have success.

Sending hugs.


----------



## Detroit Gal

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: General Visitor Visa (6 months)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - January 25
Date biometrics taken: January 30
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: February 6
Office location processing your visa: UKBA NY Office
Projected timeline given: February 6 - given 48 hour timeline (paid for priority) 
February 7 - told that after an initial review of my application, "further processing is required" timeline adjusted to up to 15 working days (which will be FEB 29)
Date your visa was received: TBD

(I am not yet worried about the delay in processing my application -- I anticipated a delay since on January 21st I went to visit my boyfriend in the UK for 5 months & was refused entry at the airport, as they were not convinced I would return to the US at the end of my visit (I was unemployed, didn't print out any bank statements, had paperwork in my carryon to finish my US taxes which made them very nervous, did not have a clear itinerary of places to sightsee & visit). The Immigration Officer recommended that I apply for a Visitor Visa before attempting another UK visit to prove that I am legitimately a visitor.)


----------



## Joppa

Detroit Gal said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: General Visitor Visa (6 months)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - January 25
> Date biometrics taken: January 30
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: February 6
> Office location processing your visa: UKBA NY Office
> Projected timeline given: February 6 - given 48 hour timeline (paid for priority)
> February 7 - told that after an initial review of my application, "further processing is required" timeline adjusted to up to 15 working days (which will be FEB 29)
> Date your visa was received: TBD
> 
> (I am not yet worried about the delay in processing my application -- I anticipated a delay since on January 21st I went to visit my boyfriend in the UK for 5 months & was refused entry at the airport, as they were not convinced I would return to the US at the end of my visit (I was unemployed, didn't print out any bank statements, had paperwork in my carryon to finish my US taxes which made them very nervous, did not have a clear itinerary of places to sightsee & visit). The Immigration Officer recommended that I apply for a Visitor Visa before attempting another UK visit to prove that I am legitimately a visitor.)


This is quite common.
Pity you hadn't read this forum before you went to UK. Then you'd have known what documents to take and how to answer questions at the border.


----------



## erina

age_789 said:


> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 5th April - Online
> Date biometrics taken: 21st April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27th April (stated delivered from Australia post that it was delivered but have not received confirmation email)
> Arrived in Manila: 3/5 (called hotline to confirm they received it they advised received in Manila)
> Office location processing your visa: Manilla
> Projected timeline given: 6 - 12 weeks - only took 3 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 23rd May!!!!
> 
> YAY!!! I leave next Wed 1/6
> 
> Just some info from my visa as I called the hotline twice.
> 
> No confirmation email is sent anymore
> also a generic email is sent once your visa has been processed whether it has been approved or not, you have to wait to find the result when your passport arrives


where can i find this hotline number?


----------



## erina

loveshawn said:


> cant help checking the email every five mins,
> 
> Country applying from:Australia
> Type of visa applied for:settlement(civil partner)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 9/6/2011
> Date biometrics taken:14/6/2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: posted 14/6/2011 from melbourne received in manila 20/6/2011( called the hotline)
> Office location processing your visa:canberra and transfered to the processing hub in manila
> Projected timeline given:95% in 6 weeks
> Date your visa was received: not yet
> 
> Fingers crossed!


where can i find this hotline number?


----------



## Kitara

Joppa said:


> This is quite common.
> Pity you hadn't read this forum before you went to UK. Then you'd have known what documents to take and how to answer questions at the border.


What are the document needed?


----------



## Joppa

Kitara said:


> What are the document needed?


Detroit Gal has answered the question herself. She didn't have any of the proofs needed to convince UKBA that she wasn't coming to stay longterm in UK and was just visiting.


----------



## Kitara

I am asking because, i would need to prepare document when my mom is coming over to visit me for 5 - 6 month. 

1. Letter of invite 
2. Return Airticket


----------



## Kitara

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> Oh ok - Thank you. Anyone know how I can update them if my circumstances have changed? (i.e. Higher paying job)


Any news on your spouse visa?


----------



## Joppa

Kitara said:


> I am asking because, i would need to prepare document when my mom is coming over to visit me for 5 - 6 month.
> 
> 1. Letter of invite
> 2. Return Airticket


Plus ties back in Singapore that necessitate her going home, such as family responsibility, ongoing medical care, business, work, accommodation, even pets. An official letter is better than just self-declaration, such as from her doctor, boss, landlord, accountant etc.
Bank statement, for her share of expenses.
And some ideas about how she is going to spend 5 months in UK, such as places to visit, friends to see, having a holiday with family, with a sample itinerary. A few guidebooks are helpful too.


----------



## Detroit Gal

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: General Visitor Visa (6 months)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - January 25
Date biometrics taken: January 30
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: February 6
Office location processing your visa: UKBA NY Office
Projected timeline given: February 6 - given 48 hour timeline (paid for priority) 
February 7 - told that after an initial review of my application, "further processing is required" timeline adjusted to up to 15 working days (which will be FEB 29)
Date your visa was received: February 15 - received refusal notice (6 working days)


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK

After 11 weeks, my Canadian wife has finally got the visa. Thanks to all, especially Joppa, for the help they have provided here. Thank you.


----------



## Kitara

Congrats!!!


----------



## plato413

*ILR granted*

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: ILR under ten year long residence rule
Date application submitted ：Posted on 22/Nov/2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24/Nov/2011
Office location processing your visa: UKBA Liverpool Office 
Date your visa was received: 16/Feb/2012 （11 weeks）


----------



## Nadiya.Nicoll

plato413 said:


> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: ILR under ten year long residence rule
> Date application submitted ：Posted on 22/Nov/2011
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24/Nov/2011
> Office location processing your visa: UKBA Liverpool Office
> Date your visa was received: 16/Feb/2012 （11 weeks）


Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spousal settlement
Date application submitted: Feb 8, 2012
Date documentation received by UK Border Agency: Feb. 9, 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York office
Date your visa was received: Feb. 13, 2012 (perfect Valentine's Day gift) .

Hi everyone, I'm so thrilled my visa got approved incredibly fast... actually seemed too good to be true at first lol. Anyway, the validity date on my visa is showing May 4, 2012. I was wondering if I'm able to travel before that or must it only be after that date?


----------



## Joppa

Nadiya.Nicoll said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal settlement
> Date application submitted: Feb 8, 2012
> Date documentation received by UK Border Agency: Feb. 9, 2012
> Office location processing your visa: New York office
> Date your visa was received: Feb. 13, 2012 (perfect Valentine's Day gift) .
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm so thrilled my visa got approved incredibly fast... actually seemed too good to be true at first lol. Anyway, the validity date on my visa is showing May 4, 2012. I was wondering if I'm able to travel before that or must it only be after that date?


To 'activate' your visa, you can only enter on or after the 'valid from' date. You can if you like travel earlier and enter as a visitor (no visa needed for a Canadian) and then leave and re-enter UK on or after May 4 (say a daytrip to France). But you need to convince the staff at UK border about what you are intending to do, that you won't start working until your re-entry and you have enough funds to support yourself till then.

Perhaps you put May 4 as your intended travel date? They are unlikely to change it as they have simply followed your request.

Probably easier just to wait till May, as you may face hassle at UK border and in worst-case scenario may be put on next flight home.


----------



## Nadiya.Nicoll

Joppa said:


> To 'activate' your visa, you can only enter on or after the 'valid from' date. You can if you like travel earlier and enter as a visitor (no visa needed for a Canadian) and then leave and re-enter UK on or after May 4 (say a daytrip to France). But you need to convince the staff at UK border about what you are intending to do, that you won't start working until your re-entry and you have enough funds to support yourself till then.
> 
> Perhaps you put May 4 as your intended travel date? They are unlikely to change it as they have simply followed your request.
> 
> Probably easier just to wait till May, as you may face hassle at UK border and in worst-case scenario may be put on next flight home.


Hi Joppa!
Yeah, I expected that answer. I do remember playing around with dates on my online application not realizing how quickly it was going to get approved. Anyway, my husband and I will have to be patient 'til then, unless he visits me in Toronto before my activation date. I really don't want to turn off the UK border since I plan on applying for ILR in the future. Thanks again Joppa!


----------



## Joppa

Nadiya.Nicoll said:


> Hi Joppa!
> Yeah, I expected that answer. I do remember playing around with dates on my online application not realizing how quickly it was going to get approved. Anyway, my husband and I will have to be patient 'til then, unless he visits me in Toronto before my activation date. I really don't want to turn off the UK border since I plan on applying for ILR in the future. Thanks again Joppa!


I agree too. If you come to think about it, you aren't really coming as a tourist or family visitor, are you? You are going to live with your husband and set up home together, do a visa run and not intend to return home. So while they may take pity on you and allow you in as visitor with conditions, they can stick to their rules, say you aren't a genuine visitor, deny you entry and send you back. That will really mess up your immigration history.
I know waiting further two months plus is a pain, but in the greater scheme of things I think it's a small price to pay.


----------



## mia_thomas

thegirl said:


> i about cried, threw up and did a dance all at once hah. can finally live in the same country as the boy! now to find me the next flight outta here..


Congrats! How exciting  
I was wondering what documentation you had to include?


----------



## Charlie Browne

*Country applying from*: Saint Vincent & The Grenadines
*Type of visa applied for*: Spouse Settlement Visa
*Date application submitted (online or in person)*: Online – 17th January 
*Date biometrics taken*: 24th January (Barbados)
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office*: 26th January – (Notified via Email)
*Office location processing your visa*: UKBA Jamaica
*Projected timeline given*: 12 Weeks
*Date visa was received*: February 23rd – (Received a phone call to say that his passport was ready for collection) 

20 Days!! Whoop Whoop 
I was quite shocked actually, wasn’t expecting it to be so fast!


----------



## Otashem

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal settlement
Date application submitted: 28th Feb , 2012
Date documentation received by UK Border Agency: 29th Feb, 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York office
Date your visa was received: March 5th, 2012

Amazing! So happy! Thanks to Joppa and everyone else!


----------



## erina

Got my visa in the mail today!!! So so so so happy, it's amazing, almost makes the past 6 months of stress worth it, almost 


Country applying from: Australia (Sydney)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
Date Biometrics Taken: Wednesday 8th February 2012
Date application submitted: By Australia post, sent Wednesday 8th Feb, arrived at GPO BOX on the Thursday 9th Feb.
Date documentation received by UK Border Agency: The hotline advised me it was received in Manila on the Wednesday 15th Feb (took a whole 5 working days to get there!?)
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Date received email from UKBA Manila: Wednesday 29th Feb (took exactly 10 working days)
Date your visa was received: Tuesday 6th March 2012.

Took a day short of 4 weeks in total.

Thanks especially to Joppa and everyone else who helped me along the way!!!


----------



## BlueBelle

Kitara said:


> I am asking because, i would need to prepare document when my mom is coming over to visit me for 5 - 6 month.
> 
> 1. Letter of invite
> 2. Return Airticket


You need to have VERY thorough documentation if someone is planning to visit you for 5 - 6 months. I came over in February to visit my partner for 6 months and was detained for 5 hours whilst the UKBA decided whether to grant my visitor visa. They needed to determine that I was a genuine visitor, that I would not overstay my visa and that I had enough funds to support myself for the entire 6 months.

Thankfully, I had an enormous amount of supporting documents with me including my partners latest UK tax return, 6 months worth of his pay slips, 6 months worth of my payslips, proof that he owns the property where we'd be living, a detailed itinerary of our travel plans over the next 6 months, my certificate of travel insurance for the next 6 months and a return ticket to America. 

Thankfully, in the end, they agreed that I was a genuine visitor and granted my full 6 month visa, but being detained was a stressful and scary process. The preparation put into the enormous amount of documentation was definitely necessary and I would recommend you do the same for anyone coming to visit the UK for anything more than a few weeks - especially a few months or more. 

A return ticket alone is not sufficient. In fact, the UKBA advised that a return ticket is only a small part of what they consider because tickets can easily be changed or ignored.


----------



## UkIvatt

My visa was issued!!! 

My timeline:

Married: February 13th 2012
Applied online for visa: February 14th
Biometrics: February 17th
Sent documents to NY: February 17th FedEx ground
Received notice from FedEx package was delivered: February 21st
Received email from UKBA documents were opened: February 23rd
Received email UK visa has been issued: February 28th

Even though we had only known each other under a year and we have a age gap relationship, it was a very straight forward visa. We did not include any letters from family members or any pictures other than our wedding pictures. I have come to the conclusion that the UKBA is very methodical. If you give them all the information and can support yourselves you are good to go.


----------



## Happygrl37

Ok I've just applied!! I'm so happpppppy/nervous/excited/hopeful!

Applying from: USA
Applied online for settlement visa: March 16th
Biometrics: March 19th
Mailed documents overnight to NY: March 19th
Received notice package was delivered: March 20th

and now just waiting, will update when I hear anything


----------



## moleking2k1

Country applying from: Vietnam
Type of visa applied for: Settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online on the 16th Feb 2012
Date biometrics taken: Feb 20th 2012 in Hanoi
Office location processing your visa: Bangkok Thailand
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: Today, 21st March 2012

Thank you so much for the help people have given on this website in particular Joppa. Your advice really helped us a lot and we'd have be lost without it.


----------



## omim88

Country applying from: Kenya
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person):Online 2nd March 2012
Date biometrics taken: 5th March 2012 in Nairobi
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7th March 2012 in Nairobi
Office location processing your visa:Nairobi, Kenya
Projected timeline given: 20 working days
Date your visa was received: 15th March 2012

I got a lot of help from this website. Cheers everyone.


----------



## Happygrl37

I just received my confirmation email that they have opened my documents!!!!

It also says they will notify me by email when it reaches the next stage of process: review by an Entry Clearance Officer and the outcome of my application


----------



## sjellyman

Here is where I stand today:

Applying from: USA
Applied online for spouse settlement visa: March 12th
Biometrics: March 15th
Mailed documents overnight to NY: March 16th
Received notice package was delivered: March 19th

sitting on pins and needles nowww


----------



## saraheadon

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiancee)
Date application submitted (online or in person):Online 11th March 2012
Date biometrics taken: 13th March
Documents Sent: 16th March
UPS Confirm Delivery: 19th March
Office location processing your visa: New York

- It has been five days sinces the supposed delivery of out application and we haven't had a confirmation email or anything like that. After reading everyones posts I'm starting to freak out! Any idea what could be the reason?


----------



## sjellyman

Sarah, 
wow! Your documents arrived in NY the same day mine did! (19th) I also have received no email from the Consulate since then. I am told not to worry about that, sometimes one gets sent and other times not. Perhaps it just depends on the agent opening the packets. Hoping we get word on Monday, hang in there!!


----------



## mme

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online March 9th
Date biometrics taken: March 15
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 22 (was delivered the 20th)
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was received:

Waiting on the next email to say its been assigned to someone...or its been approved of course. No joke, that the waiting is the hardest part


----------



## Happygrl37

Happygrl37 said:


> I just received my confirmation email that they have opened my documents!!!!
> 
> It also says they will notify me by email when it reaches the next stage of process: review by an Entry Clearance Officer and the outcome of my application


Update! I just got my email that my visa has been issued!


----------



## sjellyman

Happygrl37 said:


> Update! I just got my email that my visa has been issued!


OH.MY.WORD!!! Soooooo happy for you Happygrl!!!!!!!! http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif
please let me get word now.......


----------



## saraheadon

sjellyman said:


> OH.MY.WORD!!! Soooooo happy for you Happygrl!!!!!!!!
> please let me get word now.......


And me! Is there a hotline to call to track the progress of our visa? I'm getting so nervous!


----------



## sjellyman

saraheadon said:


> And me! Is there a hotline to call to track the progress of our visa? I'm getting so nervous!


no, noooo hotline. We just have to wait Sarah. Urgh, I cant take this...
what day did your paperwork arrive at the Consulate Sarah?


----------



## Happygrl37

No, I was told never ever call to check, just wait until you hear something. They got my paperwork the day after y'alls so i'm positive you will hear in the next few days, I can't imagine why you wouldn't. Praying you get your emails/visas soon!!


----------



## sjellyman

I just got word that my visa has been issued!!!!!!!!!! OH hAppY dAY!!!!!


----------



## Happygrl37

sjellyman said:


> I just got word that my visa has been issued!!!!!!!!!! OH hAppY dAY!!!!!


I'm so happy Sarah!!! and I'm glad we got approved on the same day! I'm gonna print and frame that email lol


----------



## mme

Awesome guys!!!! Looks as though mine was sent 2/3 days after yours..so I'll try and relax for a few more days.


----------



## saraheadon

I'm so happy for you guys!
If ours could get issued today that'd be glorious! Shame it'll be sent to my other half and he's working so I won't find out immediately.
Waiting is soooo awful!


----------



## Team Stephenson

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement and Dependant child
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online March 7th and 11th
Date biometrics taken: March 12th and March 14th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email confirming received March 27th
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was received:

Just got the first email, package should have arrived yesterday.

Nervous doesn't even cover it.


----------



## mistbound4england

Yay! When u get ur visa pkg in the mail let us know the results as everyone usually gets an email saying ur visa has been issued but thats because they can't tell you by email if it was a yes or no decision. Hate the waiting part lol


----------



## Happygrl37

Team Stephenson said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement and Dependant child
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online March 7th and 11th
> Date biometrics taken: March 12th and March 14th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email confirming received March 27th
> Office location processing your visa: NY
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Just got the first email, package should have arrived yesterday.
> 
> Nervous doesn't even cover it.


Good luck!! believe me, I understand the nerves! I was so happy when I got my notice this morning I must have cried for an hour lol


----------



## moninna

Hi guys, I think most of people here have applied from the USA, so it might be quite different for other countries. I applied in Mexico, and submited my documents in person nearly 2 weeks ago. I have logged in to the ukvisas website and entered my email address, password and unique appointment appointment number, and it still gives me the option to change or cancel my appointment (which of course I already had). Do you have the same situation? I was told I should expect some news in about 6-8 weeks but it might take up to 12. (Applications from Latin America are dealt with much slower than those from the USA I'm afraid). Can you please let me know if you can also change your appointment, no matter you already had it? Thanks.


----------



## MRSREILLY

So just as your guys timeline go do you think if I give my travel date a month from when I apply and got everything sent to them quick that it would be enough time??? Im so nervous and I haven even applied for it yet. I am doing that on Friday.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

moninna said:


> Hi guys, I think most of people here have applied from the USA, so it might be quite different for other countries. I applied in Mexico, and submited my documents in person nearly 2 weeks ago. I have logged in to the ukvisas website and entered my email address, password and unique appointment appointment number, and it still gives me the option to change or cancel my appointment (which of course I already had). Do you have the same situation? I was told I should expect some news in about 6-8 weeks but it might take up to 12. (Applications from Latin America are dealt with much slower than those from the USA I'm afraid). Can you please let me know if you can also change your appointment, no matter you already had it? Thanks.


I was able to access my 'account' and supposedly make changes even after I'd sent my packet to NYC-I think what happens is that once you've paid for your visa and are able to make the appointment, that log-in page is only updated if you have to change your appointment time before you have the appointment. So after that, it's never updated again, even if you attend the scheduled appointment. I also think its automatically spit out of the system once the 'account' is 30 days old. Never checked, but it goes along with what they say that unacted on applications will be deleted at 30 days old.

Confusing, no? Sigh. I checked it once after the appointment, and then forced myself not to think about it, lol, because it was adding to the stress!

*@MrsReilly*-look at it this way...how soon do you want to leave if your visa is approved? Will you need a month to be ready to go to the UK after the visa is granted? A lot of people have said in posts here that they are ready to leave for the UK the day after getting their visa and regret having to wait.

I put a departure date on my application that I knew would pass before the visa was granted. So when mine arrived, I was ready to book and go-three days later I was on a plane back to my husband. 

I've heard that if you leave the departure date space blank they will date your visa for the date they grant it. I did put a date (and yes, it had passed), and they dated my visa for the day they issued it.


----------



## MRSREILLY

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I was able to access my 'account' and supposedly make changes even after I'd sent my packet to NYC-I think what happens is that once you've paid for your visa and are able to make the appointment, that log-in page is only updated if you have to change your appointment time before you have the appointment. So after that, it's never updated again, even if you attend the scheduled appointment. I also think its automatically spit out of the system once the 'account' is 30 days old. Never checked, but it goes along with what they say that unacted on applications will be deleted at 30 days old.
> 
> Confusing, no? Sigh. I checked it once after the appointment, and then forced myself not to think about it, lol, because it was adding to the stress!
> 
> @MrsReilly-look at it this way...how soon do you want to leave if your visa is approved? Will you need a month to be ready to go to the UK after the visa is granted? A lot of people have said in posts here that they are ready to leave for the UK the day after getting their visa and regret having to wait.
> 
> I put a departure date on my application that I knew would pass before the visa was granted. So when mine arrived, I was ready to book and go-three days later I was on a plane back to my husband.
> 
> I've heard that if you leave the departure date space blank they will date your visa for the date they grant it. I did put a date (and yes, it had passed), and they dated my visa for the day they issued it.


Sadly but yes I do  we have to wait on housing since he is in the british army. Like we know where we will be living and how much and everything, we just dont have a move in date yet. Thats why I would put end of April.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

MRSREILLY said:


> Sadly but yes I do  we have to wait on housing since he is in the british army. Like we know where we will be living and how much and everything, we just dont have a move in date yet. Thats why I would put end of April.


I hope they let you know something very soon about when your housing will be ready! Please extend our thanks to your husband for his service.


----------



## MRSREILLY

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I hope they let you know something very soon about when your housing will be ready! Please extend our thanks to your husband for his service.


I will. And I have to say if it wasnt for our military and HM Forces, I would have never met the love of my life.  I was navy 4years.  but yes I hope they do make decision quick. We told them no later than the 3rd of may. And right now its just waiting on thrm. Like everything we do, hurry up, and wait... Lol


----------



## Happygrl37

MRSREILLY said:


> So just as your guys timeline go do you think if I give my travel date a month from when I apply and got everything sent to them quick that it would be enough time??? Im so nervous and I haven even applied for it yet. I am doing that on Friday.


Possibly, but dont book your airfare until you get it to be safe. Leave room for it to take more time just in case.


----------



## Happygrl37

MRSREILLY said:


> I will. And I have to say if it wasnt for our military and HM Forces, I would have never met the love of my life.  I was navy 4years.  but yes I hope they do make decision quick. We told them no later than the 3rd of may. And right now its just waiting on thrm. Like everything we do, hurry up, and wait... Lol


I think if you don't put a date, the visa is valid from the day it's approved, so you could go that route since you aren't sure of when just yet.


----------



## MRSREILLY

Happygrl37 said:


> I think if you don't put a date, the visa is valid from the day it's approved, so you could go that route since you aren't sure of when just yet.


Well just starting fill in things online and it wouldnt let me go.further if I dont put a date in.  oh well its fine. Like I said we are waiting on housing anyways


----------



## Happygrl37

Oh dear! Well then I would put the date you think, because it's better to put too early a date and have to go later then to put a later date and have to wait  good luck!


----------



## Joppa

Happygrl37 said:


> Oh dear! Well then I would put the date you think, because it's better to put too early a date and have to go later then to put a later date and have to wait  good luck!


You have a cushion of 3 months - 2 years before you can apply for ILR, and visa itself is valid 27 months. So travelling out up to a month from 'valid from' date is fine, but I wouldn't delay much further.


----------



## Happygrl37

mistbound4england said:


> Yay! When u get ur visa pkg in the mail let us know the results as everyone usually gets an email saying ur visa has been issued but thats because they can't tell you by email if it was a yes or no decision. Hate the waiting part lol


Visa is in hand


----------



## MRSREILLY

Joppa said:


> You have a cushion of 3 months - 2 years before you can apply for ILR, and visa itself is valid 27 months. So travelling out up to a month from 'valid from' date is fine, but I wouldn't delay much further.


thats what i was thinking. and besides im putting the 30th of april so it gives me time to make sure i have everything and tell my family how and where to ship things. just debating if i get my visa by then and it valid for the 30th should i give it a few days and travel may 3rd?? lol just my own lil thoughts sorry of its off topic.


----------



## MRSREILLY

Happygrl37 said:


> Visa is in hand


congrats!!! very happy for you
:clap2:


----------



## Happygrl37

MRSREILLY said:


> congrats!!! very happy for you
> :clap2:


Thank you!!!! I cried and cried. I honestly could not have done it without this forum, though. I'm so thankful to everyone who posts because even if it doesn't seem like your answers help much, they really do.


----------



## sjellyman

Yes, THANK YOU forum!! I also received my visa today...I put an effective date on my application of the 17th but when it arrived, the start date was set at the 26th..fine by me but I dont know why they adjusted it from what I requested. No matter now!


----------



## mme

Got my email this morning that it had been issued!!! Tracking number says it should be delivered by 10:30 am tomorrow. To echo what others have said..Could not have done it without this forum to answer my questions!


----------



## emimc

mme said:


> Got my email this morning that it had been issued!!! Tracking number says it should be delivered by 10:30 am tomorrow. To echo what others have said..Could not have done it without this forum to answer my questions!


Congratulations! I saw your timeline, you got delivery confirmation email from UKBA one day before me. I'm keeping my fingers crossed now .. hopefully I would get my visa soon (I applied for a tourist visa though)


----------



## emimc

Here's my timeline.

Country applying from: USA
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Type of visa applied for: General Visitor (6 months or less)
Date application submitted online : May 16th, 2012
Date biometrics taken: May 21st, 2012
Date package arrived at UKBA office: May 22nd, 2012 (mailed by Fedex overnight)
Date email received from UKBA office: March 23rd, 2012 (confirming that the package has been opened and prepared for consideration)

I haven't heard anything from them since then .. here's my thread about my visa application. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...-visa-green-card-holder-do-i-have-chance.html


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

emimc said:


> Here's my timeline.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Type of visa applied for: General Visitor (6 months or less)
> Date application submitted online : May 16th, 2012
> Date biometrics taken: May 21st, 2012
> Date package arrived at UKBA office: May 22nd, 2012 (mailed by Fedex overnight)
> Date email received from UKBA office: March 23rd, 2012 (confirming that the package has been opened and prepared for consideration)
> 
> I haven't heard anything from them since then .. here's my thread about my visa application.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...-visa-green-card-holder-do-i-have-chance.html


Sometimes the email saying your application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer doesn't arrive, you wait and wonder and then receive an email with a tracking number (for your return packet) and the news your visa application has been determined. 

And lol, like a lot of us, you still don't exhale until you are holding the visa in your hand


----------



## Happygrl37

sjellyman said:


> Yes, THANK YOU forum!! I also received my visa today...I put an effective date on my application of the 17th but when it arrived, the start date was set at the 26th..fine by me but I dont know why they adjusted it from what I requested. No matter now!


Mine also had a date of March 26! so happy, I might be going sooner than I had planned


----------



## Joppa

Happygrl37 said:


> Mine also had a date of March 26! so happy, I might be going sooner than I had planned


If your intended travel date is already past, they will make the visa valid from the date of issue.


----------



## Happygrl37

Joppa said:


> If your intended travel date is already past, they will make the visa valid from the date of issue.


My date was for May 21st but i'm glad they made it sooner bc i'm taking my dog with me and he can't fly out of Texas if it's over 85 degrees outside (F) and it's nearly that now in late March, So I need to get us there sooner, so i'm relieved


----------



## Joppa

Happygrl37 said:


> My date was for May 21st but i'm glad they made it sooner bc i'm taking my dog with me and he can't fly out of Texas if it's over 85 degrees outside (F) and it's nearly that now in late March, So I need to get us there sooner, so i'm relieved


Yes, sometimes they ignore your intended travel date and make the visa valid from the date of issue. Whether they put an earlier or a later date, they normally refuse to change it.


----------



## emimc

Update on my timeline.

Country applying from: USA
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Type of visa applied for: General Visitor (6 months or less)
Date application submitted online : May 16th, 2012
Date biometrics taken: May 21st, 2012
Date package arrived at UKBA office: May 22nd, 2012 (mailed by Fedex overnight)
Date email received from UKBA office: March 23rd, 2012 (confirming that the package has been opened and prepared for consideration)
Date seconde email received from UKBA office: March 29th, 2012 (email received notifying visa has been issued)
Date your visa was received: March 30th, 2012 (by UPS next day delivery)

It only took 7 days, I'm very impressed with UKBA performance. Good luck to the rest who's waiting!


----------



## mistbound4england

Country applying from: USA
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Type of visa applied for:Fiancee and dependant
Date application submitted online : March 27 2012
Date biometrics taken: March 29 2012
Date visa apps were sent out: April 2 2012
Date package arrived at UKBA office: N/A
Date email received from UKBA :N/A
Date your visa was received: N/A


----------



## moninna

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I was able to access my 'account' and supposedly make changes even after I'd sent my packet to NYC-I think what happens is that once you've paid for your visa and are able to make the appointment, that log-in page is only updated if you have to change your appointment time before you have the appointment. So after that, it's never updated again, even if you attend the scheduled appointment. I also think its automatically spit out of the system once the 'account' is 30 days old. Never checked, but it goes along with what they say that unacted on applications will be deleted at 30 days old.
> 
> Confusing, no? Sigh. I checked it once after the appointment, and then forced myself not to think about it, lol, because it was adding to the stress!
> 
> *@MrsReilly*-look at it this way...how soon do you want to leave if your visa is approved? Will you need a month to be ready to go to the UK after the visa is granted? A lot of people have said in posts here that they are ready to leave for the UK the day after getting their visa and regret having to wait.
> 
> I put a departure date on my application that I knew would pass before the visa was granted. So when mine arrived, I was ready to book and go-three days later I was on a plane back to my husband.
> 
> I've heard that if you leave the departure date space blank they will date your visa for the date they grant it. I did put a date (and yes, it had passed), and they dated my visa for the day they issued it.


Thanks Am in Scotland. I'm sorry I had not seen your reply. It makes me feel more in calm, though the wait is so annoying.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

moninna said:


> Thanks Am in Scotland. I'm sorry I had not seen your reply. It makes me feel more in calm, though the wait is so annoying.


The wait is annoying, and there really aren't any tricks to making it pass faster, darnit. Hang in there, I checked the timeline a couple of days ago and it was at four days. Hopefully that hasn't changed!


----------



## mistbound4england

last one i seen was at 7 days, but now with the Easter holiday this weekend Im fearing its going to go up to 10 . lol thats just how it goes I suppose


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

mistbound4england said:


> last one i seen was at 7 days, but now with the Easter holiday this weekend Im fearing its going to go up to 10 . lol thats just how it goes I suppose


Amazingly, still at 4 days

UK Border Agency news and updates


----------



## Joppa

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Amazingly, still at 4 days
> 
> UK Border Agency news and updates


As at 28th March, which was a week ago. It will be longer now, as there are UK bank holidays on Friday and Monday when they close (though holidays don't count - only business days).


----------



## mistbound4england

Yea thats what I figured Joppa.


----------



## Team Stephenson

Im on a week today, and my nerves are through the roof! I just want to know already! One way or the other. I hate not knowing, and not being able to at least get a status update...


----------



## Team Stephenson

Okay updates!

Two emails arrived this morning saying 'your visa has been issued'... I want to say Im remaining calm, but is this good news?

Thanks


----------



## moninna

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> The wait is annoying, and there really aren't any tricks to making it pass faster, darnit. Hang in there, I checked the timeline a couple of days ago and it was at four days. Hopefully that hasn't changed!


Well, for me it is still 8-12 WEEKS!


----------



## Skrb

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online ( Cant apply in Person in USA )
Date biometrics taken: Friday 30th March
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Monday 2nd April
Office location processing your visa: New York City
Projected timeline given: 15 Buissness Days
Date your visa was received: Wensday 4th April

I used priority, the extra 300$ Was worth it.


----------



## mistbound4england

I do believe everyone who applies for a visa gets that very same email sent to them saying your visa has been issued even if they denied it. I think its because they arent allowed to tell you that information by email. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

moninna said:


> Well, for me it is still 8-12 WEEKS!


I should really have a post-it on the monitor to check what country people are applying from before I post, I really should! I know how hard it was for me while I was moaning my way through the 28 business days it took for mine to be determined last year so it must be horrible for you to have 8-12 weeks to wait. 

Hang in here, keep posting, we'll hold your virtual hand!


----------



## mistbound4england

mistbound4england said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Type of visa applied for:Fiancee and dependant
> Date application submitted online : March 27 2012
> Date biometrics taken: March 29 2012
> Date visa apps were sent out: April 2 2012
> Date package arrived at UKBA office:April 3 2012
> Date email received from UKBA saying applications were being looked at:April 4 2012
> Date your visa was received: N/A


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

mistbound4england said:


> mistbound4england said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Type of visa applied for:Fiancee and dependant
> Date application submitted online : March 27 2012
> Date biometrics taken: March 29 2012
> Date visa apps were sent out: April 2 2012
> Date package arrived at UKBA office:April 3 2012
> Date email received from UKBA saying applications were being looked at:April 4 2012
> Date your visa was received: N/A
> 
> 
> 
> Did the email from the UKBA include a link to the timeline?
Click to expand...


----------



## mistbound4england

yes it did


----------



## Team Stephenson

mistbound4england said:


> I do believe everyone who applies for a visa gets that very same email sent to them saying your visa has been issued even if they denied it. I think its because they arent allowed to tell you that information by email. Fingers crossed for you!


Im nervous. I really wish it was in hand so my wife can put her notice in at work, and we can book some flights. 24 hours is too long!


----------



## mistbound4england

Lol. Try not to worry as stupid as that sounds. Try and do alot of things to kind of take ur focus off these last 24 hrs....watch some good movies, eat some yummy food, I've been cleaning like a nutcase to take my mind off it lol


----------



## Skrb

mistbound4england said:


> I do believe everyone who applies for a visa gets that very same email sent to them saying your visa has been issued even if they denied it. I think its because they arent allowed to tell you that information by email. Fingers crossed for you!


According to the official UKBA facebook page, if the email says the *visa has been issued * then it has been issued, the rejection notice goes on more like " An officer has reviewed your information and.." If it says it has been issued, it's been issued! You can breathe now!


----------



## Coops

Would like to start by thanking everyone on the forum because without you none of this would have been possible, especially Joppa you do everyone a service on this forum and my wife and I are thankful 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 22nd
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Date your visa was received: April 5th


WOOOOOOOOOOOO
So excited she is flying out next week


----------



## Team Stephenson

We got them! So excited. Booking the flights soon! Cant wait to be with my wife again!

Thank you thank you THANK YOU for all help here!


----------



## MRSREILLY

Team Stephenson said:


> We got them! So excited. Booking the flights soon! Cant wait to be with my wife again!
> 
> Thank you thank you THANK YOU for all help here!


congrats! happy for you guys.


----------



## Expat_Izzy

Hi all, I'm new to this forum but after reading such helpful and reassuring advice I wanted to see if anyone could weigh in on my situation.

I am an American who has spent most of the last 4 years living in the UK. I was on a student visa in 2008-09 to get my master's and in 2010, I received a Tier 1 Post-Study Work visa. I discovered, shortly before my Tier-1 was set to expire, that the extension I'd plan to apply for (and would have qualified for!) had been eliminated as an option. I was told a TIer-2 was my only option and the international company I worked for was happy to apply for sponsorship. To make a long story short, they were denied sponsorship privilages and I was left out in the cold. While waiting for the confirmation of this, I left the country and my full-time job (when my Tier-1 expired) but returned to the UK a few days later to live with my boyfriend of over a year (now fiance) as a tourist. We have decided to get married and we came to my hometown of Chicago to make my application for a fiancee visa. At no point have I ever over-stayed my allowed visits or worked illegally and I've never been denied a visa before. 

My timeline goes as follows:
Country applying from: USA
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee 
Date application submitted online : March 12, 2012
Date biometrics taken: March 15, 2012
Date visa apps were sent out: March 16, 2012 (Friday)
Date package arrived at UKBA office: March 19, 2012 (Monday) (according to my USPS #)
Date email received from UKBA saying applications were being looked at: N/A
Date your visa was received: N/A

I've spent hours-- possibly days of my life, in the last few months pouring over various application processes and timelines and, as far as I know, everything's been sent to support my application. I understand that it can take several weeks (to months) to received confirmation but from what people post here and what the UKBA posts as a 7-day timeline (at the moment), I can't help but be seriously worried about my application!

I have sent a few requests to WorldBridge to try and get more information but, at the end of the day, they can't tell me anything about my specific application. Yesterday I asked a question about whether I would receive an email indicating that my passport was on its way (when the time came) and I was told that I would receive one when my application was open and being reviewed. I have never received an email from them indicating this and I've also not been contacted to supply additional information should anything be unclear. 

Come Monday I will have been waiting 3 weeks since they received my documents (according to the USPS) and given when many others are reporting, this seems like a seriously long wait for my application to not even be open! To complicate matters, I had planned my departure from the US for last Tuesday as I am supposed to be married on April 25, 2012 (it's already registered in Edinburgh)! I mean, if they don't communicate these things to me, how am I supposed to trust that it's being dealt with?

I suppose what I'm looking for is someone to tell me if 1) it is common for people to not receive the initial email saying the application is in review and 2) if there's anything I can do to help it along? I know that patience is the only option right now but I am seriously worried. Is it possible for me to cancel my application, get my passport back and then go to the UK to get married? If I do this, won't I have to return to the US to file my spousal visa application (and thus face the same arduous wait)? 

Any help, advice, words of encouragement and support are totally welcomed! Much advance appreciation for anything you guys can help with!


----------



## mistbound4england

Hmmm as far as I am aware you cannot legally marry in the UK without getting the fiancee visa which will allow you to stay there for a bit and apply for your spousal visa OR you can get a marriage visitors visa but you cannot stay in the UK on that one. Unfortunately, there is nothing you can do to help the process along regarding your visa. Not every person gets the email telling you that they have opened your documents, some do and some dont. The UKBA site does have a link to their timeline to show you how long it could take up to for your visa to be processed, depending on your situation and what they came across in your packet. Nobody will b hearing anything at this point as Fri and Mon are bank holidays and they dont count the weekend. Wish I had more positive things to say but its not an easy process, especially when you want to be with your partner


----------



## mistbound4england

One other thing I was told by the registry that booked our wedding is that you have to be landed in the UK at least 30 days to the date of your wedding day or they wont marry you. And if you have to change the date of your wedding in April they charge you an extra £250 to rebook


----------



## Expat_Izzy

See, I read similar things but found that when I went to our local registry office, that it would be no problem at all. Apparently it's different in Scotland than in England but all you have to do is secure your date and pay £150 and it's done. In Scotland you need to book at least 14 days in advance and that's it. It's all so complicated and it seems very few people can give you actual advice on these matters.

I have loads of practice in working with the UKBA as I've been visa-ed for years but my future husband, being native doesn't quite understand how difficult it is to manipulate things to your favor. I've been quite realistic about this whole process but am growing very frustrated on the news that I'm supposed to be receiving communication fro the BA and I've not heard a peep. It's just all such a nightmare!

I haven't hit the 3-week mark just yet, that comes on Tuesday-- but it's the date where they say 93% of applications are completed by. The holiday (and all those lost work days!) is bearing down on me and I'm now starting to lose faith. But hey, we've all been there... that's why we're here!


----------



## mistbound4england

Exactly! I know it must b frustrating, if you look at all the other visa timelines on here, you'll see many diff dates that ppl received emails from the UKBA, some only get 1 email at the very end saying its been mailed out....but none of us can be 100% sure as to when that is. A very stressful waiting game lol. I wish you the best of luck with your visa though and hope everything works out in your favor


----------



## Joppa

Expat_Izzy

I've just read your post regarding your fiancée visa application. They don't necessarily tell you when they open the package and an ECO starts looking at your application, though they try to do that for most applicants. If there is an issue or issues with your application that require further investigation, esp if the case has to be referred to UKBA caseworking section in UK (usually Croydon, London), it can add weeks and sometimes months to the timeline, and you are usually kept in the dark about it. So unless you've been very unlucky and your application has been lost or mislaid, it looks probable that your case is receiving further scrutiny. They need to have a specific reason under the immigration rules for rejecting your application, which has to be stated in writing when you get your documents back, and you will be told about your right of appeal.

Not knowing all the details of your application, it's impossible for me to say what is causing this delay. You can't ask for an update on your application until 24 weeks is past for a settlement application.

If you want to withdraw your application, you can but lose all your fees. You can then get married in US and make a spouse visa application (which saves you overall fees you pay and having to make another application in UK after marriage) or get a marriage visitor visa, get wed in Scotland and then return to US to apply for spouse visa.


----------



## Expat_Izzy

Joppa said:


> Expat_Izzy
> 
> I've just read your post regarding your fiancée visa application. They don't necessarily tell you when they open the package and an ECO starts looking at your application, though they try to do that for most applicants. If there is an issue or issues with your application that require further investigation, esp if the case has to be referred to UKBA caseworking section in UK (usually Croydon, London), it can add weeks and sometimes months to the timeline, and you are usually kept in the dark about it. So unless you've been very unlucky and your application has been lost or mislaid, it looks probable that your case is receiving further scrutiny. They need to have a specific reason under the immigration rules for rejecting your application, which has to be stated in writing when you get your documents back, and you will be told about your right of appeal.
> 
> Not knowing all the details of your application, it's impossible for me to say what is causing this delay. You can't ask for an update on your application until 24 weeks is past for a settlement application.
> 
> If you want to withdraw your application, you can but lose all your fees. You can then get married in US and make a spouse visa application (which saves you overall fees you pay and having to make another application in UK after marriage) or get a marriage visitor visa, get wed in Scotland and then return to US to apply for spouse visa.


Cheers, Joppa. It's definitely not what I want to hear was but I was expecting it. It's just an impossible situation, isn't it!? My fiance is going to an MP surgery next week (thinking that's going to help) but I'm really just deflated by the whole ordeal. We'll just keep waiting and hoping that it's all been one giant miscommunication--however unlikely that is. I just want this whole ordeal to be over so I can go back to living my life.


----------



## saraheadon

Expat_Izzy - It is a small comfort to me that our documents arrived on the same day as yours and we also received no email and three weeks on we still have no news.

I wish we could have some indication of when we might receive our visas! Our timescale is not as tight as you, although for some reason (that I realise now was a terrible idea!) we have our honeymoon booked departing the UK on June 17th and we invested far too much money in it! My fingers are crossed for both of us!


Joppa - I have read that if documents are missing they may deny the application and keep the charges, would we still receive notification of this if it were the case? Also, straying from the topic a little but would you happen to know the estimated timeline/cost for appeals?


----------



## Joppa

saraheadon said:


> Expat_Izzy - It is a small comfort to me that our documents arrived on the same day as yours and we also received no email and three weeks on we still have no news.
> 
> I wish we could have some indication of when we might receive our visas! Our timescale is not as tight as you, although for some reason (that I realise now was a terrible idea!) we have our honeymoon booked departing the UK on June 17th and we invested far too much money in it! My fingers are crossed for both of us!
> 
> 
> Joppa - I have read that if documents are missing they may deny the application and keep the charges, would we still receive notification of this if it were the case? Also, straying from the topic a little but would you happen to know the estimated timeline/cost for appeals?


It varies. Sometimes they phone or email you and ask you to supply the missing document(s), sometimes they return all your documents and your fees and ask you to resubmit with correct documentation, and in a few cases they do reject your application and keep the fees. You only get to hear about it when a decision has been made and documents are ready to be shipped back. Inside the package you find a letter setting out resons(s) for rejection and your right of appeal (if any).

Timeline for appeal against differs. If it's a review by Entry Clearance Manager (ECM), it can take as little as a week, but if it's referred to First-tier Tribunal (Immigration and Asylum Chamber), it can take weeks and months, but average currently seems to be around 2-3 months. There is a fee payable for lodging an appeal of £80 for a paper consideration, £140 for an oral hearing, but as the case is heard in UK, it will be difficult for you to attend in person. If you engage the service of an immigration lawyer, you have to bear the cost, though if you are successful, the judge can award the cost against UKBA (but not in every case).


----------



## wife of keelie

Hello all,
It is so great to find a community of fellow expats experiencing similar things! I am Canadian and my British husband has just recently settled back in Scotland being offered full time permanent employment in Aberdeen. He came to Canada to work on a large oil and gas project which is where we met. We have been together since 2003 and have been married since 2009. 
I have applied for a settlement visa and my timeline is as follows:
Application made on March 20 2012
Biometric and facial imaging @ world bridge : March 28 2012
Application and supporting documents couriered: March 28 2012
Courier package arrived at UKBA NY office: March 29, 2012
Email confirming package opened and ready for review: April 4, 2012
As all of you have either experienced or are like me experiencing the wait I am glad to have a place to share my story and to encourage others. 
I really am missing my husband and hope the processing is expedient! Take care all.


----------



## Expat_Izzy

saraheadon said:


> Expat_Izzy - It is a small comfort to me that our documents arrived on the same day as yours and we also received no email and three weeks on we still have no news.
> 
> I wish we could have some indication of when we might receive our visas! Our timescale is not as tight as you, although for some reason (that I realise now was a terrible idea!) we have our honeymoon booked departing the UK on June 17th and we invested far too much money in it! My fingers are crossed for both of us


Hi sarahheadon, I wouldn't wish my situation on anyone else-- not even my worst enemy! But it does bring me a little comfort to know that I'm not the only one who seems to have dropped off the radar. For this week I've planned a ridiculous last-minute journey across the state hoping that the stars will align and my passport will be delivered the moment I'm not here to receive it myself. Here's hoping! I'll be sure to keep fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## moninna

moninna said:


> Well, for me it is still 8-12 WEEKS!


Hi guys, just to share my happy news. I got the email today saying my visa had been approved. Im so happy and at the end it was only 1 months wait, half the estimated average time given to Mexicans. Very soon I'll change everyday temperatures of over 30 Celsius, to an usually grey sky and rainy days. I am so very excited! Cant wait to be again with my other half!


----------



## MRSREILLY

moninna said:


> Hi guys, just to share my happy news. I got the email today saying my visa had been approved. Im so happy and at the end it was only 1 months wait, half the estimated average time given to Mexicans. Very soon I'll change everyday temperatures of over 30 Celsius, to an usually grey sky and rainy days. I am so very excited! Cant wait to be again with my other half!


Congrats!!! Happy for you  im sure youve never been happier to grab a raincoat and umbrella lol


----------



## moninna

MRSREILLY said:


> Congrats!!! Happy for you  im sure youve never been happier to grab a raincoat and umbrella lol


That's true 
Well, I realised I had not posted my timeline, so here it goes. It will differ from most of timelines I see here because most of applicants in this post are US citizens and hence have different waiting times. But here it goes
Application submitted at VAC, Mex City: March 12, 2012
Biometric and facial imaging @ world bridge VAC Mex City: March 12 2012
Documents sent to Bogota (visa processing centre): Same day
Email confirming package opened and ready for review: April 11, 2012
Email confirming visa approval: April 11, 2012 (about half an hour after I got the 1st email). 
I assume my case was quite simple and straightforward. Good luck to all other applicants and be patient. If you have a true committed relationship and meet the UKBA requirements there's really no reason for a visa to be refused.


----------



## Coalholipops

Hello All,

What a great forum this is! THanks to all who has shared their individual experience. 

Mine too is on a different processing timeline, unlike those who applied from the USA.

Country applied from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted online: 27 February 2012
Documents Submit to Visa Center Personally + Biometric Taken in SGP: 29 February 2012
Documents Dispatched to British High Commission in Manila for processing: 29 February 2012 
Visa under process: 7 Mar 2012
Email received that visa has been despatched: 10 Apr 2012
Passport Collected: 12 Apr 2012

Proposed date indicated for 15 Apr 2012. 
Visa effective date on 10 April 2012.

The visa took 25 business days for review. Collected my visa today...we are thrill to bits!


----------



## mehemlynn

Congrats on getting your visa. 



Coalholipops said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What a great forum this is! THanks to all who has shared their individual experience.
> 
> Mine too is on a different processing timeline, unlike those who applied from the USA.
> 
> Country applied from: Singapore
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted online: 27 February 2012
> Documents Submit to Visa Center Personally + Biometric Taken in SGP: 29 February 2012
> Documents Dispatched to British High Commission in Manila for processing: 29 February 2012
> Visa under process: 7 Mar 2012
> Email received that visa has been despatched: 10 Apr 2012
> Passport Collected: 12 Apr 2012
> 
> Proposed date indicated for 15 Apr 2012.
> Visa effective date on 10 April 2012.
> 
> The visa took 25 business days for review. Collected my visa today...we are thrill to bits!


----------



## bialeger06

So.. Here is my timeline thus far:

Country of Application: USA
Type of Application: Settlement
Application made on: March 12 2012
Biometrics taken : March 15 2012
Application and supporting documents couriered: March 19 2012
Courier package arrived at UKBA NY office: March 20, 2012 (by USPS tracking)
Email confirming package opened and ready for review: NONE

I'm going on 17 days with no notifications if my math is correct. (I've not counted weekends or the Easter holiday) 

The website that I check says that the current processing time for the NY hub is 8 days. I'm guessing that mine is sitting in a big pile waiting to be opened....or so I hope. I'm trying not to freak out and think the worst, but I am desperate to hear something! 

Congrats to everyone that has received their visas.....and best of luck to those who are still waiting like myself.


----------



## mistbound4england

The waiting is the hardest part. Im now wishing I would of paid the extra 300 and sent priority and had an answer in 48 hrs lol


----------



## MRSREILLY

Here is my timeline up to now!

Country of Application: USA
Type of Application: Settlement (HM Forces/Armed Forces Dependent which i had to write at top of my application)
Application made on: March 30 2012
Biometrics taken : April 4 2012
Application and supporting documents couriered: April 13 2012<--- over nighted will be there by 3pm tomorrow if not the Monday. 
Courier package arrived at UKBA NY office: N/A
Email confirming package opened and ready for review: N/A

Also I paid the $300 for the priority settlement service. so hopefully I should know by Wednesday or Thursday next week!!! So ready lol


----------



## bialeger06

Yeah, I wish I had done the same now. I read somewhere that they weren't offering that service anymore....stupid me!


----------



## bialeger06

MRSREILLY said:


> Here is my timeline up to now!
> 
> Country of Application: USA
> Type of Application: Settlement (HM Forces/Armed Forces Dependent which i had to write at top of my application)
> Application made on: March 30 2012
> Biometrics taken : April 4 2012
> Application and supporting documents couriered: April 13 2012<--- over nighted will be there by 3pm tomorrow if not the Monday.
> Courier package arrived at UKBA NY office: N/A
> Email confirming package opened and ready for review: N/A
> 
> Also I paid the $300 for the priority settlement service. so hopefully I should know by Wednesday or Thursday next week!!! So ready lol


Why did you have to write *HM forces dependent* on the top of your application? I'm married to someone also in the HM forces (so I'm especially curious)


----------



## MRSREILLY

bialeger06 said:


> Why did you have to write *HM forces dependent* on the top of your application? I'm married to someone also in the HM forces (so I'm especially curious)


i had posted the question on their facebook page if there was anything special i needed to do with my application and they told me to write that at the very top of my application after i printed it out. because i was in the navy in the states and had a few friends whose spouses had to do special things when they applied for visas to come to the states. so i was curious if it was vice versa. and so far it was. im so ready to find out lol have you filed yours yet?


----------



## bialeger06

MRSREILLY said:


> i had posted the question on their facebook page if there was anything special i needed to do with my application and they told me to write that at the very top of my application after i printed it out. because i was in the navy in the states and had a few friends whose spouses had to do special things when they applied for visas to come to the states. so i was curious if it was vice versa. and so far it was. im so ready to find out lol have you filed yours yet?


Well that would have been nice to know.... I hope that my application won't run into any problems! Best of luck!


----------



## Expat_Izzy

*Updated Timeline!*



Expat_Izzy said:


> My timeline goes as follows:
> Country applying from: USA
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee
> Date application submitted online : March 12, 2012
> Date biometrics taken: March 15, 2012
> Date visa apps were sent out: March 16, 2012 (Friday)
> Date package arrived at UKBA office: March 19, 2012 (Monday) (according to my USPS #)
> Date email received from UKBA saying applications were being looked at: N/A
> Date your visa was received: N/A


After much worrying I finally received my long awaited confirmations!It's in the post now and I will be reunited with my passport in 24 hours and back in sunny Edinburgh in 72 hours. Thanks again for all the advice, guys and best of luck to those still awaiting their decisions!

My updated timeline is:
My timeline goes as follows:
Country applying from: USA
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee 
Date application submitted online : March 12, 2012
Date biometrics taken: March 15, 2012
Date visa apps were sent out: March 16, 2012 (Friday)
Date package arrived at UKBA office: March 19, 2012 (Monday)
Date email received from UKBA saying applications were being looked at: April 16, 2012
Date your visa was received: April 16, 2012

Happy days!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Expat_Izzy said:


> After much worrying I finally received my long awaited confirmations!It's in the post now and I will be reunited with my passport in 24 hours and back in sunny Edinburgh in 72 hours. Thanks again for all the advice, guys and best of luck to those still awaiting their decisions!
> 
> My updated timeline is:
> My timeline goes as follows:
> Country applying from: USA
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee
> Date application submitted online : March 12, 2012
> Date biometrics taken: March 15, 2012
> Date visa apps were sent out: March 16, 2012 (Friday)
> Date package arrived at UKBA office: March 19, 2012 (Monday)
> Date email received from UKBA saying applications were being looked at: April 16, 2012
> Date your visa was received: April 16, 2012
> 
> Happy days!


Congratulations! Did they say anything about why it took so long?


----------



## saraheadon

Expat_Izzy said:


> After much worrying I finally received my long awaited confirmations!It's in the post now and I will be reunited with my passport in 24 hours and back in sunny Edinburgh in 72 hours. Thanks again for all the advice, guys and best of luck to those still awaiting their decisions!
> 
> My updated timeline is:
> My timeline goes as follows:
> Country applying from: USA
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee
> Date application submitted online : March 12, 2012
> Date biometrics taken: March 15, 2012
> Date visa apps were sent out: March 16, 2012 (Friday)
> Date package arrived at UKBA office: March 19, 2012 (Monday)
> Date email received from UKBA saying applications were being looked at: April 16, 2012
> Date your visa was received: April 16, 2012
> 
> Happy days!


Yessss! Thats amazing news! Congratulations 

We also got an email today to say they were looking at the visa. Which is a step in the right direction! Praying for the second email tomorrow!!!

Ooh, edit: Do we find out in the email if its is a Yes or No? I thought I read somewhere that it doesn't but then read somewhere else today that it does. I'm confused!


----------



## mistbound4england

Wow it took a month for them to issue ur visa? Guess I shouldnt expect anything anytime soon then. They received mine Apr 3 , got first email saying it was opened and being "prepared" on the 4th ..didnt receive the email saying it was being looked at though. So frustrating because if I miss the appt at the register's office to get married in England its an extra £250 to rebook after April. Ahhhhh shux lol


----------



## saraheadon

We didn't hear anything at all until today!
I know there was at least two people who got their replies in like 10 days who'd documents arrived the same time as ours. I wouldn't worry just yet!


----------



## bialeger06

Yay Congrats! My timeline is 1 day off from yours...so hopefully I'll be hearing some good news soon!!!


----------



## MRSREILLY

Here is my timeline up to now!

Country of Application: USA
Type of Application: Settlement (HM Forces/Armed Forces Dependent which i had to write at top of my application)
Application made on: March 30 2012
Biometrics taken : April 4 2012
Application and supporting documents couriered: April 13 2012<--- over nighted will be there by 3pm tomorrow if not the Monday. 
Courier package arrived at UKBA NY office: April 16, 2012
Email confirming package opened and prepared for review: April 16, 2012

Also I paid the $300 for the priority settlement service. so hopefully I should know by Wednesday or Thursday next week!!! So ready lol

And sorry i know its posted twice once before today but i couldnt figure out how to edit it. sorry


----------



## Expat_Izzy

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Congratulations! Did they say anything about why it took so long?


They didn't. It was actually quite weird. I'd been chatting with WorldBridge to find out more about the process and been told that I would get an email indicating when my application was in review. I pointed out that the website said 7 days turnaround and I'd been waiting 3 weeks. They promptly responded by telling me that my concern had been 'escalated'. The next day I was told they had passed my concerns on to the visa chapter and that they would be in touch shortly. That was last week. 

During that time my fiance spoke with his MP and they said there was nothing they could really do to help. They rang him this morning to tell him that a decision would be with us within a day and then about 40 minutes later I got an email saying that my application had been assigned to an agent and about 15 minutes after that I received an email telling me that a decision had been made and that my documents were being sent back to me. 

I was really worried that that meant I didn't get it but received the 'visa issued' email about an hour later. I'm done asking questions... just happy to be done!


----------



## Expat_Izzy

saraheadon said:


> Yessss! Thats amazing news! Congratulations
> 
> We also got an email today to say they were looking at the visa. Which is a step in the right direction! Praying for the second email tomorrow!!!
> 
> Ooh, edit: Do we find out in the email if its is a Yes or No? I thought I read somewhere that it doesn't but then read somewhere else today that it does. I'm confused!


My three emails went like this:
1) "Your application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer for assessment and consideration against the United Kingdom Immigration Rules.

You will receive a further e-mail advising you of the outcome of your application in due course. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return mail package."

2) "This email is to update you regarding your Visa Application and to let you know that a decision has been made. Your package with all original documents will be returned to you via UPS Next Day Air."

3) "Your UK visa has been issued."​
The second one scare the life out of me as everyone else indicated that they found out through email that it had been approved. It was a seriously gloomy hour when I thought that was the language of rejection. 

I can't be certain if 3 emails is standard or if they sent me a special one because I'd logged concerns. Either way, it's done now and it's such a relief! I hope you get yours as soon as possible!


----------



## Expat_Izzy

mistbound4england said:


> Wow it took a month for them to issue ur visa? Guess I shouldnt expect anything anytime soon then. They received mine Apr 3 , got first email saying it was opened and being "prepared" on the 4th ..didnt receive the email saying it was being looked at though. So frustrating because if I miss the appt at the register's office to get married in England its an extra £250 to rebook after April. Ahhhhh shux lol


I wrote to WorldBridge indicating my concern about the lack of communication in conjunction with the website's suggestions that visas were taking about 7 days to process. It might be worth doing something similiar as I do believe my concern was pushed higher. It's a fine line between being a squeaky wheel but I think if you phrase your genuine worry, it can't do much harm. 

When is your appointment? Do you already have flights booked?


----------



## mistbound4england

Well the appt is in June but thats because I have to be landed in England 30 days before the date of the ceremony or they will not perform it....they said they have to have us sign papers and then they post it on a bulletin board letting people know we are getting married an if anyone objects within the time frame that it hangs there which I believe is 14 days, they will let us know. The turn around time when I applied said 7 days so I thought it wld be enough time but now Im not so sure


----------



## Expat_Izzy

mistbound4england said:


> Well the appt is in June but thats because I have to be landed in England 30 days before the date of the ceremony or they will not perform it....they said they have to have us sign papers and then they post it on a bulletin board letting people know we are getting married an if anyone objects within the time frame that it hangs there which I believe is 14 days, they will let us know. The turn around time when I applied said 7 days so I thought it wld be enough time but now Im not so sure


It's easier said than done but I wouldn't worry too much just yet. You've still got loads of time. I wasn't so much worried about my delay as such but more that my wedding date is fast approaching (it's in just 8 days!) and I still didn't know what was going on. 

My fiance got in touch with his/our MP and, to my surprise, they actually followed up on it so it might be something to consider. He said he just went in and told her what the situation was and they actually put in a call to the BA to see what the score was. I don't know if it helped at all but it might be an avenue worth pursuing if you don't hear something soon. 

Good luck!


----------



## MRSREILLY

Expat_Izzy said:


> It's easier said than done but I wouldn't worry too much just yet. You've still got loads of time. I wasn't so much worried about my delay as such but more that my wedding date is fast approaching (it's in just 8 days!) and I still didn't know what was going on.
> 
> My fiance got in touch with his/our MP and, to my surprise, they actually followed up on it so it might be something to consider. He said he just went in and told her what the situation was and they actually put in a call to the BA to see what the score was. I don't know if it helped at all but it might be an avenue worth pursuing if you don't hear something soon.
> 
> Good luck!


very happy for you congrats!!!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

I think the part about the MP contact is one of the most amazing pluses of living in the UK-come on guys, what 'regular Joe/Jane' in the US can ring up their government rep and have a hope of actually speaking to that rep? 

Also think contacting WorldBridge was a smart move. Between the two actions, the ball started rolling again-I wonder if maybe a mail tray got sidetracked and when Expat_Izzy made enquiries, someone went looking for the tray? Might account for the multiple reports of action on the apps that were timed together and now are being acted on.

Why ever, how ever, WOOHOO for you all!

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## bialeger06

I've taken Expat_Izzy's advice and sent an email to World Bridge just now. Hopefully I'll hear something soon. 

Congrats Expat_Izzy! You must be very excited


----------



## MLH

Expat_Izzy said:


> My three emails went like this:
> 1) "Your application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer for assessment and consideration against the United Kingdom Immigration Rules.
> 
> You will receive a further e-mail advising you of the outcome of your application in due course. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return mail package."
> 
> 2) "This email is to update you regarding your Visa Application and to let you know that a decision has been made. Your package with all original documents will be returned to you via UPS Next Day Air."
> 
> 3) "Your UK visa has been issued."​
> The second one scare the life out of me as everyone else indicated that they found out through email that it had been approved. It was a seriously gloomy hour when I thought that was the language of rejection.
> 
> I can't be certain if 3 emails is standard or if they sent me a special one because I'd logged concerns. Either way, it's done now and it's such a relief! I hope you get yours as soon as possible!


Difficult not to go out of your mind...checking...especially with the unpredictability of it all...click, click, click aka refresh, refresh, refresh... I wish I'd paid the extra now!

Congrats on getting yours sorted! All the best!


----------



## MRSREILLY

first of all thank you to everyone who has helped me get through this! and thank you for everyone being positive! I was issued my UK Visa today and awaiting my documents to come back to me!

Country of Application: USA
Type of Application: Settlement (HM Forces/Armed Forces Dependent which i had to write at top of my application)
Application made on: March 30 2012
Biometrics taken : April 4 2012
Application and supporting documents couriered: April 13 2012<--- over nighted will be there by 3pm tomorrow if not the Monday. 
Courier package arrived at UKBA NY office: April 16, 2012
Email confirming package opened and prepared for review: April 16, 2012
UK Visa Issued Email- April 17, 2012
Visa in hand:N/A (TOMORROW IT SHOULD BE HERE THOUGH!!!

Also I paid the $300 for the priority settlement service. so hopefully I should know by Wednesday or Thursday next week!!! So ready lol

And sorry i know its posted twice once before today but i couldnt figure out how to edit it. sorry


----------



## MLH

MRSREILLY said:


> first of all thank you to everyone who has helped me get through this! and thank you for everyone being positive! I was issued my UK Visa today and awaiting my documents to come back to me!
> 
> Country of Application: USA
> Type of Application: Settlement (HM Forces/Armed Forces Dependent which i had to write at top of my application)
> Application made on: March 30 2012
> Biometrics taken : April 4 2012
> Application and supporting documents couriered: April 13 2012<--- over nighted will be there by 3pm tomorrow if not the Monday.
> Courier package arrived at UKBA NY office: April 16, 2012
> Email confirming package opened and prepared for review: April 16, 2012
> UK Visa Issued Email- April 17, 2012
> Visa in hand:N/A (TOMORROW IT SHOULD BE HERE THOUGH!!!
> 
> Also I paid the $300 for the priority settlement service. so hopefully I should know by Wednesday or Thursday next week!!! So ready lol
> 
> And sorry i know its posted twice once before today but i couldnt figure out how to edit it. sorry


Congrats!!!


----------



## MRSREILLY

MLH said:


> Congrats!!!


Thank you! i felt like it was high school all over again waiting for graduation i thought i would never get there lol but this is a way happier moment then when i graduated lol:clap2:


----------



## saraheadon

sdjfadjafnlajsklhdjkladfn!

My updated timeline is:
My timeline goes as follows:
Country applying from: USA
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee 
Date application submitted online : March 11, 2012
Date biometrics taken: March 13, 2012
Date documents were sent out: March 16, 2012
Date package arrived at UKBA office: March 19, 2012
Date email received from UKBA saying applications were being looked at: April 16, 2012
Date your visa was issued: April 17, 2012

I'm pretty much dancing around my house. Can anyone confirm that it being 'issued' definitely means its been accepted? 'Cause I'm so confused 'cause I read otherwise and I'm wondering if I should be getting this excited!
Thank you everyone, this site has really helped me through. Not long now and we'll be applying for his full marriage/further leave to remain visa!

and congratulatoins MRSREILLY for your news too!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

saraheadon said:


> sdjfadjafnlajsklhdjkladfn!
> 
> My updated timeline is:
> My timeline goes as follows:
> Country applying from: USA
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee
> Date application submitted online : March 11, 2012
> Date biometrics taken: March 13, 2012
> Date documents were sent out: March 16, 2012
> Date package arrived at UKBA office: March 19, 2012
> Date email received from UKBA saying applications were being looked at: April 16, 2012
> Date your visa was issued: April 17, 2012
> 
> I'm pretty much dancing around my house. Can anyone confirm that it being 'issued' definitely means its been accepted? 'Cause I'm so confused 'cause I read otherwise and I'm wondering if I should be getting this excited!
> Thank you everyone, this site has really helped me through. Not long now and we'll be applying for his full marriage/further leave to remain visa!
> 
> and congratulatoins MRSREILLY for your news too!!


Great news for MRSREILLY, and for you, too, Saraheadon! Because if the UKBA wrote your visa has been issued, you can feel relatively comfortable that your fiancé's visa has been issued, and should be in his hand by tomorrow afternoon.

One of the most fun bits in that email is the tracking link to the UPS courier tracking site so your fiance can track the return on the packet. I checked every hour after I got the '...has been issued...' email, lol! 

Now, if the email had read along the lines of 'a determination has been made and you can track the return of your documents...', maybe not.


----------



## Ukconfusesme

*Waiting and Praying for Approval*

Hi Guys, I am fairly new to this site. I just recently applied for my spousal visa. I sent it out so I can move there on June 17th to be with my husband. Here is my time line. I am so anxious and scared. I just want this done. Please say a little prayer for me.

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 7, 2012
Date biometrics taken: April 13, 2012 and shipped out the same day (PRIORITY SERVICE)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 16th, 2012
Office location processing your visa: NEW YORK
Projected timeline given: 15 days (priority service)
Date your visa was received: _______________

Thanks!

I hope everything works out and I hear back soon. I did do Priority service so I hope I hear back sometime this week or next. Anyone else waiting who has done priority or other wise. Prayers for you all. May each and everyone of you get your visa soon.


----------



## MRSREILLY

Ukconfusesme said:


> Hi Guys, I am fairly new to this site. I just recently applied for my spousal visa. I sent it out so I can move there on June 17th to be with my husband. Here is my time line. I am so anxious and scared. I just want this done. Please say a little prayer for me.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 7, 2012
> Date biometrics taken: April 13, 2012 and shipped out the same day (PRIORITY SERVICE)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 16th, 2012
> Office location processing your visa: NEW YORK
> Projected timeline given: 15 days (priority service)
> Date your visa was received: _______________
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I hope everything works out and I hear back soon. I did do Priority service so I hope I hear back sometime this week or next. Anyone else waiting who has done priority or other wise. Prayers for you all. May each and everyone of you get your visa soon.


hey as long as everything is good im sure you will be fine. i sent my application off friday and paid for the priority service. best $300 bucks i ever spent! i got an email yesterday saying that it was being looked at and then this morning got my "UK visa has been issued" email. im thrilled. so i bet youll def hear something soon.  if not tomorrow then friday or monday.  good luck!!!


----------



## Ukconfusesme

MRSREILLY said:


> hey as long as everything is good im sure you will be fine. i sent my application off friday and paid for the priority service. best $300 bucks i ever spent! i got an email yesterday saying that it was being looked at and then this morning got my "UK visa has been issued" email. im thrilled. so i bet youll def hear something soon.  if not tomorrow then friday or monday.  good luck!!!



Thank you, I really hope you are right!! Keeping my fingers crossed and prayers going. God bless xx


----------



## twoLsmummy

Received the best email in the world today: "Your UK visa has been issued"!! So excited that I am finally able to add my details to this thread...

My timeline goes as follows:
Country applying from: USA
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement 
Date application submitted online : April 6, 2012
Date biometrics taken: April 9, 2012
Date visa apps were sent out: April 13, 2012 (Friday)
Date package arrived at UKBA office: April 16, 2012 (Monday)
Date email received from UKBA saying applications were being looked at: April 16, 2012
Date your visa was approved: April 17, 2012 

Received a decision in less than 24 hours! Amazing! I paid extra for the priority service and to me, it was worth every penny! Thank you to everyone on this forum for their help and answers to my endless questions - this is a great community. I also consulted with Nikki de Prey of de Prey Consulting a few times and I highly recommend her for anyone with extensive questions or special circumstances.
UK Immigration, UK Visas & UK Work Permits | de Prey Consulting

Such a huge huge relief!! England here we come...


----------



## Ukconfusesme

So happy for you congrats!!! Ahh this is making me nervous. I sent my application out on apRIL 13th too. and It got there on April 16th and I got an email stating they got it and were processing it. However, I still have nO heard anything in regards to my visa...ugh!!!

I did take my biometrics the same day I sent it out so maybe its still processing. Please people need some prayers....so scared!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Ukconfusesme said:


> So happy for you congrats!!! Ahh this is making me nervous. I sent my application out on apRIL 13th too. and It got there on April 16th and I got an email stating they got it and were processing it. However, I still have nO heard anything in regards to my visa...ugh!!!
> 
> I did take my biometrics the same day I sent it out so maybe its still processing. Please people need some prayers....so scared!


Hiya, UKCM from reading your earlier posts I had the impression that you chose the $300 extra priority service, is that correct? 

If yes, you should hear something very soon-priority applications are processed within 48 hours.

However, if you only mailed the application using USPS Priority Mail, then I can understand why you wrote in a post that you are anticipating a 15 day wait.

So, did you pay the extra $300 for priority processing?

Hang in there, you're going to get through this one way or another


----------



## mistbound4england

Next wednesday will be day 15 for me. Im really starting to lose hope. This waiting really can get you down lol


----------



## wife of keelie

mistbound4england said:


> Next wednesday will be day 15 for me. Im really starting to lose hope. This waiting really can get you down lol


Hi there... I think we are in similar timelines. My first email came from UKBA USA on April 3 letting me know my settlement visa documents arrived, we're opened and arranged for review by ECO. Nothing since then. I am patiently waiting but obsessively checking my email. . Praying for your peace of mind and to take each day at a time! 
Missing my husband desperately and sm looking forward to our sweet reunion!


----------



## mistbound4england

yep, my exact situation lol. wish u the best of luck and hope u get to ur loved one asap!


----------



## Ukconfusesme

*Thank you*

I GOT MY VISA APPROVAL LETTER TODAY!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA!!! Thank you guys for everything. Priority was worth ever penny!!! Thank you and God bless you all. May all your visas be approved promptly and without any issues. Thank you for all your support. I cant wait to be with my hubby.


----------



## mistbound4england

Thank you and congrats!!


----------



## wife of keelie

Congratulations!! Be blessed.


----------



## MRSREILLY

Ukconfusesme said:


> I GOT MY VISA APPROVAL LETTER TODAY!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA!!! Thank you guys for everything. Priority was worth ever penny!!! Thank you and God bless you all. May all your visas be approved promptly and without any issues. Thank you for all your support. I cant wait to be with my hubby.


congrats!!!! happy for you!!!


----------



## MLH

Country of Application: Toronto, Canada
Type of Application: Settlement (wife and child)
Application made on: April 9th, 2012
Biometrics taken : April 13th 2012
Application and supporting documents couriered: April 13 2012<--- Sent directly by Worldbridge Toronto via DHL
Courier package arrived at UKBA NY office: I am assuming April 16, 2012, but had no way to track it on my own
Email confirming package opened and prepared for review: April 18, 2012 (6:55pm)
UK Visa Issued Email: Awaiting ***praying, fingers crossed, refreshing every hour-you know how it goes
Visa in hand: Awaiting (*fingers crossed*)

Note: we opted out of priority service-but clearly this is happening just 2 steps behind some of those!

P.S. congrats ukconfusesme


----------



## bialeger06

Congrats!! Day 20 for me now...........


----------



## mistbound4england

@mlh.....lol so u finally got an email saying its been opened and being prepared? Thats a good thing!


----------



## Ukconfusesme

*How to get documents back once visa is issued*

Hi Guys,

So my visa was issues and my passport will be coming back tomorrow. Does anyone know will all my original documents that i SENT in my package be coming back with my passport tomorrow or will they come in a separate mail? 

Also, if they don't come how do I ask for them back?

Thanks


----------



## Expat_Izzy

Ukconfusesme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So my visa was issues and my passport will be coming back tomorrow. Does anyone know will all my original documents that i SENT in my package be coming back with my passport tomorrow or will they come in a separate mail?
> 
> Also, if they don't come how do I ask for them back?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats UKCM! All of the original documents should be sent back to you (especially if you sent photocopies or them for the UKBA's records). All of your documents and passport will be in the same parcel. 

I don't know what you'd do if anything was missing but I'm sure there's a way to contact them should that be the case.


----------



## Ukconfusesme

*thank yo u.*

Thank you. I will keep you posted if they aren't. I did send my husbands org. birth certi, my divorce decree and photos and marriage certificate. I did make a copy of everythng so they could keep a copy if need be. I do hope all is returned.


----------



## sheldon-ayn

Hi everyone,

Country of Application: Australia (going to UK)
Type of Application: Settlement fiancee visa for UK
Application made on: 23 March 2012
Biometrics taken : 30 March 2012
Application and supporting documents couriered: 30 March 2012
Courier package arrived at UKBA Sydney office: 4 April
Email confirming package opened and prepared for review:
UK Visa Issued Email:

So I have not received an email confirming receipt of my paperwork in Manilla. Is this normal? I am worried.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

sheldon-ayn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Country of Application: Australia (going to UK)
> Type of Application: Settlement fiancee visa for UK
> Application made on: 23 March 2012
> Biometrics taken : 30 March 2012
> Application and supporting documents couriered: 30 March 2012
> Courier package arrived at UKBA Sydney office: 4 April
> Email confirming package opened and prepared for review:
> UK Visa Issued Email:
> 
> So I have not received an email confirming receipt of my paperwork in Manilla. Is this normal? I am worried.
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance.


From what I recall reading posts from other applicants whose apps were sent to Manila, yes, a delay is normal. Hopefully one of the mods (who have memories like a steel trap) will be able to advise better.


----------



## MRSREILLY

Ukconfusesme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So my visa was issues and my passport will be coming back tomorrow. Does anyone know will all my original documents that i SENT in my package be coming back with my passport tomorrow or will they come in a separate mail?
> 
> Also, if they don't come how do I ask for them back?
> 
> Thanks


I got half my stuff back. Therr were copies of everything. Only thing I didnt get back was phone records and Facebook stuff. But I think thats so they dont have to pay an excrss fee for the post. That they onky send the 12$ worth lol


----------



## bialeger06

bialeger06 said:


> So.. Here is my timeline thus far:
> 
> Country of Application: USA
> Type of Application: Settlement
> Application made on: March 12 2012
> Biometrics taken : March 15 2012
> Application and supporting documents couriered: March 19 2012
> Courier package arrived at UKBA NY office: March 20, 2012 (by USPS tracking)
> Email confirming package opened and ready for review: NONE
> 
> I'm going on 17 days with no notifications if my math is correct. (I've not counted weekends or the Easter holiday)
> 
> The website that I check says that the current processing time for the NY hub is 8 days. I'm guessing that mine is sitting in a big pile waiting to be opened....or so I hope. I'm trying not to freak out and think the worst, but I am desperate to hear something!
> 
> Congrats to everyone that has received their visas.....and best of luck to those who are still waiting like myself.


So now for an update: I emailed World Bridge this week as advised and three days later (just now) I got my first email from the BA!!! So, now we just sit and wait.....so nervous!


----------



## MRSREILLY

bialeger06 said:


> So now for an update: I emailed World Bridge this week as advised and three days later (just now) I got my first email from the BA!!! So, now we just sit and wait.....so nervous!


Good luck you will be fine just relax and keep yourself busy. there will be another.one qhen you least expect it lol. Good.luck!!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Bialeger06, what did the email say? Was it the 'we've opened and organised...' one?


----------



## bialeger06

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Bialeger06, what did the email say? Was it the 'we've opened and organised...' one?


it was the_ Your application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer for assessment and consideration_ one, so I still have to wait for the others


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

bialeger06 said:


> it was the_ Your application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer for assessment and consideration_ one, so I still have to wait for the others



Ooooooo, see, that's the one you get after the one that says 'your application has been received and organised...'! LOL, you are the first person I can remember that got the actual 'your application has been assigned...'

Wow, did they give you a timeline on the determination?


----------



## bialeger06

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Ooooooo, see, that's the one you get after the one that says 'your application has been received and organised...'! LOL, you are the first person I can remember that got the actual 'your application has been assigned...'
> 
> Wow, did they give you a timeline on the determination?


They just gave me a link to the ukinusa website...which is now down to 8 days


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

bialeger06 said:


> They just gave me a link to the ukinusa website...which is now down to 8 days


Now that your application has been assigned to an ECO, and you have been sent the link that shows eight day processing time, I think you will probably hear something within eight business days, so two weeks, tops.

Unless there is something complicated about your app, in which case I think you will hear from the UKBA ECO for more information. 

Sounds like things are moving along, though, and that's great :clap2:


----------



## bialeger06

World Bridge emailed me at 3PM and told me that my visa had been issued, printed, and will be shipped out on Monday. They even gave me the tracking number!!! I guess I can't be super excited until I get the email from the UKBA. 

THE WAIT IS OVER!!!! I'm so glad that I'm finally done and can finally go home and be with my husband 

Thanks to everyone who's helped me out/supported me!!!!


----------



## Ukconfusesme

Yay congrats bialeger06 SO HAPPY for you! I will be going home in June to be with my hubby as well  Congrats


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

bialeger06 said:


> World Bridge emailed me at 3PM and told me that my visa had been issued, printed, and will be shipped out on Monday. They even gave me the tracking number!!! I guess I can't be super excited until I get the email from the UKBA.
> 
> THE WAIT IS OVER!!!! I'm so glad that I'm finally done and can finally go home and be with my husband
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's helped me out/supported me!!!!


I wonder if UKBA will send you the 'Your visa has been issued...' email because the one from World Bridge sounds exactly like the one UKBA sends. I didn't know the WB service sent those emails, I always thought those came straight (and only) from the UKBA.

Will you update if you receive an email from UKBA? It will be helpful for other people who may have the same experience. 

:ranger: Something new every day :ranger:

And congrats on the visa I doubt very much WB would have sent you the info that your visa has been issued if it hasn't


----------



## MRSREILLY

bialeger06 said:


> World Bridge emailed me at 3PM and told me that my visa had been issued, printed, and will be shipped out on Monday. They even gave me the tracking number!!! I guess I can't be super excited until I get the email from the UKBA.
> 
> THE WAIT IS OVER!!!! I'm so glad that I'm finally done and can finally go home and be with my husband
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's helped me out/supported me!!!!


I knew you would get there  happy for you


----------



## bialeger06

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I wonder if UKBA will send you the 'Your visa has been issued...' email because the one from World Bridge sounds exactly like the one UKBA sends. I didn't know the WB service sent those emails, I always thought those came straight (and only) from the UKBA.
> 
> Will you update if you receive an email from UKBA? It will be helpful for other people who may have the same experience.
> 
> :ranger: Something new every day :ranger:
> 
> And congrats on the visa I doubt very much WB would have sent you the info that your visa has been issued if it hasn't


Yes, I will let you guys know if I get anything from the UKBA as well.


----------



## bialeger06

Here is my complete application timeline: 

Country: USA
Type of Application: Settlement
Application made on: March 12 2012
Biometrics taken : March 15 2012
Application and supporting documents couriered: March 19 2012
Courier package arrived at UKBA NY office: March 20, 2012 (by USPS tracking)
Email confirming package opened and ready for review: April 20 
Visa issued: April 23

My total processing time was 23 business days. 

I waited 19 business days before I emailed World Bridge. I told them that the ukinusa website was saying 7-9 days, and I expressed my concern for not hearing anything from the UKBA. 2 days later, they replied and told me that my status was "escalated" and that they would look into it. The next day, the BA emailed me and said that my application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance officer. The day after that, World Bridge emailed again saying that my visa had been issued and was going to be shipped on April 23. And just today, the UKBA also emailed me, saying that my visa had been issued and it would be there the next business day. 

My advice to other applicants (non priority) is to email World Bridge if you have been waiting at least 20 days and nothing has happened. (Make sure you check the ukinusa website all the time, as the processing times do change. Mine went from 4 days to 9!)

Also, if you want to know how I did my documents, please feel free to message me. 

Best of luck to everyone! You will feel fantastic when you finally get it


----------



## MRSREILLY

bialeger06 said:


> Here is my complete application timeline:
> 
> Country: USA
> Type of Application: Settlement
> Application made on: March 12 2012
> Biometrics taken : March 15 2012
> Application and supporting documents couriered: March 19 2012
> Courier package arrived at UKBA NY office: March 20, 2012 (by USPS tracking)
> Email confirming package opened and ready for review: April 20
> Visa issued: April 23
> 
> My total processing time was 23 business days.
> 
> I waited 19 business days before I emailed World Bridge. I told them that the ukinusa website was saying 7-9 days, and I expressed my concern for not hearing anything from the UKBA. 2 days later, they replied and told me that my status was "escalated" and that they would look into it. The next day, the BA emailed me and said that my application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance officer. The day after that, World Bridge emailed again saying that my visa had been issued and was going to be shipped on April 23. And just today, the UKBA also emailed me, saying that my visa had been issued and it would be there the next business day.
> 
> My advice to other applicants (non priority) is to email World Bridge if you have been waiting at least 20 days and nothing has happened. (Make sure you check the ukinusa website all the time, as the processing times do change. Mine went from 4 days to 9!)
> 
> Also, if you want to know how I did my documents, please feel free to message me.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone! You will feel fantastic when you finally get it


Congrats!!! Happy for you!!! I looked at mine like I did my forst drivers license I was so happy when it was in hand lol


----------



## mistbound4england

I emaed worldbridge to show concern for my applications but all I got was an email that looks like an automated one. keep on waiting, thats all I can do


----------



## sjellyman

bialeger06 said:


> World Bridge emailed me at 3PM and told me that my visa had been issued, printed, and will be shipped out on Monday. They even gave me the tracking number!!! I guess I can't be super excited until I get the email from the UKBA.
> 
> THE WAIT IS OVER!!!! I'm so glad that I'm finally done and can finally go home and be with my husband
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's helped me out/supported me!!!!


bialeger06, congrats to you! I have been in UK for 3 weeks now  where will home be for you? I am in Oxfordshire, west of Oxford.


----------



## sjellyman

Ukconfusesme, congrats to you! I see you are in Chicago atm, where will home be when you come over? I've been here for about three weeks now, in Oxford area.


----------



## MRSREILLY

mistbound4england said:


> I emaed worldbridge to show concern for my applications but all I got was an email that looks like an automated one. keep on waiting, thats all I can do


it will happen soon im sure.  good luck!


----------



## mistbound4england

ty.


----------



## MLH

MLH said:


> Country of Application: Toronto, Canada
> Type of Application: Settlement (wife and child)
> Application made on: April 9th, 2012
> Biometrics taken : April 13th 2012
> Application and supporting documents couriered: April 13 2012<--- Sent directly by Worldbridge Toronto via DHL
> Courier package arrived at UKBA NY office: I am assuming April 16, 2012, but had no way to track it on my own
> Email confirming package opened and prepared for review: April 18, 2012 (6:55pm)
> UK Visa Issued Email: Awaiting ***praying, fingers crossed, refreshing every hour-you know how it goes
> Visa in hand: Awaiting (*fingers crossed*)
> 
> Note: we opted out of priority service-but clearly this is happening just 2 steps behind some of those!
> 
> P.S. congrats ukconfusesme


SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! 

just got my email for both saying both visas were issued!!!!

UK Visa Issued Email: April 26th, 2012!! 

Visa in hand: Email states the delivery times as:

Within the USA: Next business day 
Outside the USA: 2-5 days

Thank you so much for all of your help, support and encouragement. I am sure we'll be around, but now to start selling/packing!! WOO!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Congrats, MLH. Enjoy your lane:


----------



## mistbound4england

congrats


----------



## mistbound4england

so worldbridge has emailed me again saying my status has been escalated and they are looking into it. Hopefully I will hear something soon and can post some good news soon *fingers, toes and eyes crossed*


----------



## MLH

mistbound4england said:


> so worldbridge has emailed me again saying my status has been escalated and they are looking into it. Hopefully I will hear something soon and can post some good news soon *fingers, toes and eyes crossed*


 *fingers, toes and eyes crossed* over here!!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

mistbound4england said:


> so worldbridge has emailed me again saying my status has been escalated and they are looking into it. Hopefully I will hear something soon and can post some good news soon *fingers, toes and eyes crossed*


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## wife of keelie

mistbound4england said:


> so worldbridge has emailed me again saying my status has been escalated and they are looking into it. Hopefully I will hear something soon and can post some good news soon *fingers, toes and eyes crossed*


You are so vey close! Sending prayers for favour on your application. Hoping to hear your shout of joy soon.


----------



## mistbound4england

Ty very much ladies. I know you all know how hard it is when ur just waiting for that answer lol. I will update as I get more information.


----------



## wife of keelie

Hi all. Just received the second email from UKBA NY informing me that an ECO has been assigned to my application. In others experience how long does a final decision usually take from this point. Background: I am Canadian citizen, British citizen husband was offered and accepted full time job in Aberdeen, married 3 years. Application - March 20, Biometrics and package sent March 28, Package opened and first email April 3, second email today, April 27. Settlement visa.

Thanks for letting me post and share - so much easier to wait when you can share the experience!


----------



## mistbound4england

Ok just got another email saying that they cannot give me an answer on my visa at this time , while its still being processed, they did not find it straightforward and its being further looked into. I honestly have no idea why...everything is there. This is so upsetting.


----------



## Joppa

mistbound4england said:


> Ok just got another email saying that they cannot give me an answer on my visa at this time , while its still being processed, they did not find it straightforward and its being further looked into. I honestly have no idea why...everything is there. This is so upsetting.


Looking at your posting history, you have a 2-year old daughter who is coming with you to UK. Whenever a minor child is involved, UKBA will have to look into the circumstances and particulars of the case in great detail, as they as a government agency have a legal and international duty to promote children's welfare and protect children against abduction and trafficking. 

Even though you have provided documentary evidence of your sole parental right and reasons why consent cannot be obtained from the biological father, they have to be even handed in their approach and may have to conduct further inquiries to verify your facts. This will naturally extend the timescale for processing. You may not agree with their cautious approach but ultimately it's in the best interest of every child. If, for the sake of argument, her biological father tried to take her to UK using forged documents, you would be glad that UKBA had spotted some anomalies and stopped your daughter from being taken abroad.

I'm sure this latest delay has come as a shock to you, but UKBA is only doing their job and it is hoped everything will be cleared up before long.

See also
UK Border Agency | Children's champion


----------



## mistbound4england

yes Joppa you are correct. I think its good that they do these in depth checks when it comes to children. I know its what needs to be done and am fine with that. It just caught me off guard for a minute. I took a couple deep breaths and am over it lol.


----------



## lalchicy

Okis so here's my info...

Visa App Filled Out - April 21st, 2012
Biometrics - April 24th, 2012
Supporting Documents Sent - April 24th, 2012 (Express Mail)
Supporting Documents Reached NYC - April 25th, 2012 @ 11 am (my birthday )

Still awaiting email to say they're doing anything and it's currently midnight April 28th.. :S I guess since it's only been 3 days or so.. might not hear anything until Monday... Did a lot of you have to wait long to get the confirmation?


----------



## Joppa

lalchicy said:


> Okis so here's my info...
> 
> Visa App Filled Out - April 21st, 2012
> Biometrics - April 24th, 2012
> Supporting Documents Sent - April 24th, 2012 (Express Mail)
> Supporting Documents Reached NYC - April 25th, 2012 @ 11 am (my birthday )
> 
> Still awaiting email to say they're doing anything and it's currently midnight April 28th.. :S I guess since it's only been 3 days or so.. might not hear anything until Monday... Did a lot of you have to wait long to get the confirmation?


Typical processing time is now 9 business days, from when they receive your document pack to when they decide whether to issue a visa, so almost two weeks with weekends.


----------



## 2farapart

lalchicy said:


> Okis so here's my info...
> 
> Visa App Filled Out - April 21st, 2012
> Biometrics - April 24th, 2012
> Supporting Documents Sent - April 24th, 2012 (Express Mail)
> Supporting Documents Reached NYC - April 25th, 2012 @ 11 am (my birthday )
> 
> Still awaiting email to say they're doing anything and it's currently midnight April 28th.. :S I guess since it's only been 3 days or so.. might not hear anything until Monday... Did a lot of you have to wait long to get the confirmation?


When we applied for our visa, we received no confirmation until two days after we knew they'd received our papers, and the same day we were then told our visa had been issued. it's as if they'd forgotten the confirmation and sent it out as an afterthought!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

I waited a few days after USPS delivered my application too.

Then, after I got the initial confirmation email from UKBA advising they'd received and organised my app and docs, and would email when the file was assigned to an ECO, the next email I got (28 business days later) was advising my visa had been issued and was on it's way back to me.

You will probably get the confirmation email, but don't be surprised if you don't get the progress report one. You will eventually get the one letting you know a determination has been made, and that's the one that counts

Did you chose the priority visa determination option, or chose to save the $300? Mine took forever because we chose to save the money. When we go for the ILR, :lol: we are going premium one day, no more waiting. And waiting. And waiting...


----------



## lalchicy

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I waited a few days after USPS delivered my application too.
> 
> Then, after I got the initial confirmation email from UKBA advising they'd received and organised my app and docs, and would email when the file was assigned to an ECO, the next email I got (28 business days later) was advising my visa had been issued and was on it's way back to me.
> 
> You will probably get the confirmation email, but don't be surprised if you don't get the progress report one. You will eventually get the one letting you know a determination has been made, and that's the one that counts
> 
> Did you chose the priority visa determination option, or chose to save the $300? Mine took forever because we chose to save the money. When we go for the ILR, :lol: we are going premium one day, no more waiting. And waiting. And waiting...


haha i didn't even see the option for priority when i did it tbh... So yea, definitely didn't pay $300 extra... sigh.. oh well.. guess i'll just have to wait xD although i did enter a flight date for May 18th... eh, I dunno.. I guess we'll just have to see.

Congrats to everyone who had gotten their visas!!! Gives me hope that I'll get mine  <3


----------



## wife of keelie

We also decided to save the $300 and not go priority, as an after thought not a smart idea . I agree that we will also choose the premium one day service for the ILR application - assuming I get there in the first place. I am learning a great lesson in patience these past 6 weeks. It was funny to get the UKBA email at 4pm Friday afternoon knowing that it probably won't be until Monday that hr ECO reviews my application - more patience. Will let you know if i hear anything on Monday You will probably will be able to hear my joy all the way from Nova Scotia! Blessings to all waiting and especially you mistboundforengland.


----------



## lalchicy

Does anyone know if there's any way I could pay the $300 now after I've applied for the expedited service?


----------



## wife of keelie

lalchicy said:


> Does anyone know if there's any way I could pay the $300 now after I've applied for the expedited service?


Hi there. I read on the UKBA in NY Facebook page that you can go through Worldbridge to get the service then you have to fax your confirmation receipt with your file number to the Consulate in NY and they will move your application to the top of the "pile". I will try and find the exact post date that I saw that and get back to you. There are more knowledgeable than I on this forum who may have the exact link for you.


----------



## wife of keelie

Hello all, did you hear my screams of joy! I received the coveted email- your visa has been issued- just 20 minutes ago! I am on my way to my husband in Scotland! Thank you all for your support and kind words. All the waiting seems lost when you see those words! I thank God for His favour and will continue to pray for you all to have speedy decisions! Blessings, Elaine and Donald


----------



## LVB

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): online April 2
Date biometrics taken: Wed April 25
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sent overnight. Usps delivery confirmation Thur April 26 at 11am. Nothing from ukba yet
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was received:

I am worried sick. I have not recieved any emails from ukba yet. My planned travel date is june first.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

LVB said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online April 2
> Date biometrics taken: Wed April 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sent overnight. Usps delivery confirmation Thur April 26 at 11am. Nothing from ukba yet
> Office location processing your visa: NY
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> I am worried sick. I have not recieved any emails from ukba yet. My planned travel date is june first.


Did you pay the $300 for priority processing? If not, it may take the UKBA another day or so to get your packet open and in the queue for an Entry Clearance Officer to process. The NYC office received your packet on a Thursday, this is Tuesday. I'm thinking you'll hear something by tomorrow.


----------



## JollyCynic

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11 April 2012
Date biometrics taken: 16 April 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25 April 2012 (by tracking, no e-mail yet)
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: N/A
Date your visa was received: N/A
$300 Priority Processing?: No

Looks like a bunch of us got ours in within a day of each other. Yes, we hurried to get it in before the June changes. I imagine they're going to be under an enormous crush for the next couple of months.

So I'll try to be patient ... I'll fail, but the attempt will be made.

We're also waiting on our son's UK passport, so being patient for the (much quicker) visa SHOULD be easier. The passport, however, is pretty much guaranteed (questionable photo of a 2 year old notwithstanding) while the visa is keeping me up nights wondering if we missed something.


----------



## JollyCynic

Well look at that. 20 minutes after posting my timeline, I already have to update it:

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25 April 2012 by tracking, e-mail received 1 May 2012


----------



## lalchicy

JollyCynic said:


> Well look at that. 20 minutes after posting my timeline, I already have to update it:
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25 April 2012 by tracking, e-mail received 1 May 2012


Yup my email was received today too. I sent it on April 24th to get to the office by April 25th. Let's hope we get these visas soon!! 

EDIT -

Also, I checked to see if you could apply for expedited service after you've sent your supporting documents... and the answer is no. :<


----------



## Blompot

Hi everyone.
I hope I am at the right forum.
I applied settlement visa with dependants in jan 2012. 13 working days later, refusal letter. Not enough proof of funds in UK.
Submitted again 26 march 2012 South Africa, Pretoria. 27 march in process at BHC. Waiting 23 days. Phoned on 30 april VFS. Lady was rude, she said we must stop phoning and wait. So frustrating. Am I the only one in South Africa with this issue?


----------



## lalchicy

Blompot said:


> Hi everyone.
> I hope I am at the right forum.
> I applied settlement visa with dependants in jan 2012. 13 working days later, refusal letter. Not enough proof of funds in UK.
> Submitted again 26 march 2012 South Africa, Pretoria. 27 march in process at BHC. Waiting 23 days. Phoned on 30 april VFS. Lady was rude, she said we must stop phoning and wait. So frustrating. Am I the only one in South Africa with this issue?


Just out of curiousity, what financial documents did you submit? I know my husband has a savings account we actually left out just due to the fact that we didn't get the letter in time. :S


----------



## gkt

Blompot said:


> Hi everyone.
> I hope I am at the right forum.
> I applied settlement visa with dependants in jan 2012. 13 working days later, refusal letter. Not enough proof of funds in UK.
> Submitted again 26 march 2012 South Africa, Pretoria. 27 march in process at BHC. Waiting 23 days. Phoned on 30 april VFS. Lady was rude, she said we must stop phoning and wait. So frustrating. Am I the only one in South Africa with this issue?


Hello Blompt, I am in a similar situation, 7 working days and no call yet, applied from Zambia and apparently they send applications to South Africa, Pretoria. What were the exact refusal words in the refusal letter you got? How many dependants did you include? Just curious?


----------



## Blompot

Regarding refusal letter, lack of financial proof. The first application I only submitted my pay slips and bank statements. The latest application I submitted 3 months of my husband (sponsor) and my pay slips, 3 months bank statements of husband south africa account and uk account. 3 months of my bank statements, all pension and polices, sell of house documents. 
I got two girls, two year old and four year old. I understand there are a child welfare that looks at cases like mine because of children well-being. (Human trafficking or husband take children with out my consent) I emailed BHC regarding exact status a week ago, they told me it has not yet been assess (lying on someone's desk), visitors visas are priority. (More money I suppose)

I just feel so annoyed with BHC. 

Waiting 24 working days...


----------



## Blompot

Regarding refusal letter, lack of financial proof. The first application I only submitted my pay slips and bank statements. The latest application I submitted 3 months of my husband (sponsor) and my pay slips, 3 months bank statements of husband south africa account and uk account. 3 months of my bank statements, all pension and polices, sell of house documents. 
I got two girls, two year old and four year old. I understand there are a child welfare that looks at cases like mine because of children well-being. (Human trafficking or husband take children with out my consent) I emailed BHC regarding exact status a week ago, they told me it has not yet been assess (lying on someone's desk), visitors visas are priority. (More money I suppose)

I just feel so annoyed with BHC. 

Waiting 24 working days...


----------



## lalchicy

@Blompot - I am so so so sorry to hear that. I hope everything works out for you. <3


----------



## Retro Specs

My wife just got here visa issued email! :-D


Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/fiance, paid for priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): online April 17th (Tues)
Date biometrics taken: Mon April 23 - took us three hours to get there in the same city - Philly
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Monday - (30th April). 
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: 15 days (settlement priority)
Date your visa was issued: Today/Wednesday 2nd May. Got the email saying it's issued. 


I thought ours would take much longer as my wife is still a student and I only graduated a year ago and due to spending the year going to see her have only been able to work as a freelance web designer which hasn't brought in much (I only had £1600 in savings (my wife had $5k) when I applied and my income this year has been at the NI threshold at £589 with no dividends, but we did have my parents as co-sponsors).

I can post our evidence table of contents if that would be useful to anyone?

What do we have to do now btw? When she arrives in the UK do we need to do anything like register our marriage, apply to start a permanent residency thing or anything like that? I've been so concentrated on getting the visa I forgot to look into what happens when it arrives and my wife moves to the UK to join me (I'm going back a week before her).


----------



## Blompot

@ retro specs. Congrats! Wow! That's fast!

Good question? I have heard here in south africa we need to submit TB test at airport, 3rd world, don't know if it is true?

Where are you going to live in uk?


----------



## Johanna

Blompot said:


> @ retro specs. Congrats! Wow! That's fast!
> 
> Good question? I have heard here in south africa we need to submit TB test at airport, 3rd world, don't know if it is true?
> 
> Where are you going to live in uk?


Blompot, when we moved to the UK, I was told to go for a TB test at the Heathrow, they were so busy, took one look and me and told me they would someone to my workplace, which occurred three months later.

It may save you time to have a TB test done in SA.


SA has one of the highest ( not the highest ) incidence of TB ( and AIDS, one of the main reasons TB is so common here)


----------



## Blompot

@ johanna, south africa very bad with TB. TB test takes 7 days. Good thing I know now, will do it in good time before flying. Thank you for advise.


----------



## Johanna

Blompot said:


> @ johanna, south africa very bad with TB. TB test takes 7 days. Good thing I know now, will do it in good time before flying. Thank you for advise.


Blompot, I am back in SA after living in the UK for almost 11 years.

I work in the health industry and know how bad the tuberculosis problem is.

Have your tests done, 7 days is not long to wait, you may have to wait longer in the UK.


----------



## Joppa

Retro Specs said:


> My wife just got here visa issued email! :-D
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/fiance, paid for priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online April 17th (Tues)
> Date biometrics taken: Mon April 23 - took us three hours to get there in the same city - Philly
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Monday - (30th April).
> Office location processing your visa: NY
> Projected timeline given: 15 days (settlement priority)
> Date your visa was issued: Today/Wednesday 2nd May. Got the email saying it's issued.
> 
> I thought ours would take much longer as my wife is still a student and I only graduated a year ago and due to spending the year going to see her have only been able to work as a freelance web designer which hasn't brought in much (I only had £1600 in savings (my wife had $5k) when I applied and my income this year has been at the NI threshold at £589 with no dividends, but we did have my parents as co-sponsors).
> 
> I can post our evidence table of contents if that would be useful to anyone?
> 
> What do we have to do now btw? When she arrives in the UK do we need to do anything like register our marriage, apply to start a permanent residency thing or anything like that? I've been so concentrated on getting the visa I forgot to look into what happens when it arrives and my wife moves to the UK to join me (I'm going back a week before her).


Pass Life in the UK test which she needs for ILR. in two years. Perhaps look for work and apply for national insurance number. Register with a doctor (GP). Your US marriage certificate is valid in UK. I suggest she gets a few extra copies. If she wants to change to married name, she can make a start by renewing passport etc. She will then have to carry both passports when travelling until she gets ILR.


----------



## Blompot

Hello, anyone else waiting?

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
Office location processing your visa: 27-03-2012
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: ?


----------



## gkt

Johanna said:


> Blompot, when we moved to the UK, I was told to go for a TB test at the Heathrow, they were so busy, took one look and me and told me they would someone to my workplace, which occurred three months later.
> 
> It may save you time to have a TB test done in SA.
> 
> 
> SA has one of the highest ( not the highest ) incidence of TB ( and AIDS, one of the main reasons TB is so common here)


Hello Johanna, would you know if i would need the TB test too when I will be flying to UK. I applied for Visa about 7 days ago in Zambia and am waiting for an answer from UKBA in Pretoria, SA as they now send Zambian UK visa applications to Pretoria now. Any advise?


----------



## Johanna

gkt said:


> Hello Johanna, would you know if i would need the TB test too when I will be flying to UK. I applied for Visa about 7 days ago in Zambia and am waiting for an answer from UKBA in Pretoria, SA as they now send Zambian UK visa applications to Pretoria now. Any advise?


gkt, please look at the following:

http://www.iom.int/jahia/webdav/shared/shared/mainsite/activities/countries/docs/uktbdp_ghana.pdf


----------



## gkt

Johanna said:


> gkt, please look at the following:
> 
> http://www.iom.int/jahia/webdav/shared/shared/mainsite/activities/countries/docs/uktbdp_ghana.pdf


Ok, I will check, do you know how long it normally takes to get an answer from Pretoria, SA. And what documents they need for dependant visa? I see you been through this and you may just be experienced.


----------



## Johanna

Hope this provides the information you need:

UK Border Agency | Medical issues (MED)


----------



## gkt

Johanna said:


> Hope this provides the information you need:
> 
> UK Border Agency | Medical issues (MED)


Oh yes defo it will, would you kindly guide me through my earlier reply 'Ok, I will check, do you know how long it normally takes to get an answer from Pretoria, SA. And what documents they need for dependant visa? I see you been through this and you may just be experienced. '


----------



## Johanna

gkt said:


> Oh yes defo it will, would you kindly guide me through my earlier reply 'Ok, I will check, do you know how long it normally takes to get an answer from Pretoria, SA. And what documents they need for dependant visa? I see you been through this and you may just be experienced. '


Perhaps Joppa or Nyclon can help you with the rest of your queries. I entered the UK on my husband's workpermit, we returned to SA and decided to take the company up on their offer, returned to the UK with my own workpermit.
In those years (1998 - 1999) it was a lot quicker.
We became British citizens early 2005.

Hope you will be sorted soon.


----------



## Blompot

Do I need tax clearance from South Africa before travelling?

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: ?


----------



## Johanna

Blompot said:


> Do I need tax clearance from South Africa before travelling?
> 
> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
> Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
> Projected timeline given: 10 working days
> Date your visa was received: ?


Are you emigrating?
Are you taking all your money with you?
Look at SARS's website regarding moving countries.


----------



## Blompot

Yip, I am emigrating.
When do they ask for tax clearance, at airport?

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: ?


----------



## Johanna

Blompot said:


> Yip, I am emigrating.
> When do they ask for tax clearance, at airport?
> 
> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
> Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
> Projected timeline given: 10 working days
> Date your visa was received: ?


Blompot, they can stop you at the airport.


And prevent you from leaving the country.

Make sure your taxes are in order before you leave the country.


----------



## lnxjenn

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal
Date application submitted (online or in person): submitted 22 April 2012 online
Date biometrics taken: 26 April 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: (In theory should arrive May 4)
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: maybe 19 July 2012?????
Date your visa was received: waiting......


----------



## spiderrusty

Hi 
I'm going to be doing this for my husband. I wonder is it better for me to apply after the kids and return to the UK or now as I'm still in the US? We are aiming for September move is this realistic?
Many thanks 
Newbie J


----------



## shellybeans

lnxjenn,

Can I ask how you got your projected timeline? I was under the impression that the current processing time was more like 9 days for applications submitted in the US...


----------



## JenAva

*Australian saga. Apologies for the length!*

It's been an interesting year-and-a-bit for me!

I'm an Australian, and was in a long-distance relationship with a lovely man in the UK; we'd been on a holiday to Turkey, and had each spent a decent chunk of time in each other's countries. At the end of 2010 we decided I ought to move to London for six months as a bit of a "trial run" to see if the relationship was sound when we weren't spending most of our relationship on opposite sides of the world.

I looked into the Tier system, and unfortunately didn't qualify for anything, so went to the UK for a six month holiday (between my savings and my boyfriend's income, we had more than enough to get by for 6 months). The website advises that Australians going to the UK for up to six months don't require a visa, so I just headed over. I was refused entry at Heathrow as they said I had insufficient evidence that I wouldn't seek work or overstay. Basically, because I admitted I was visiting my boyfriend and that we were seeing if it was going to be a longterm thing, they refused to believe I was an honest person who would abide by the system and come-and-go as required (despite the fact I'd always stayed the amount of time I'd stated when previously entering the UK... which was about half a dozen times)! My boyfriend convinced them to let me in for two nights to recover from the long journey, but then I had to go back to Australia to apply for a holiday visa.

By the time we got together all the necessary paperwork, and it got processed and returned, it took a bit over a month.

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Visitor (6 months)
Date application submitted (online or in person): February 15, 2011, online
Date biometrics taken: Feb 17, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 2, 2011
Office location processing your visa: Canberra, Australia
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa was received: Approved March 9, 2011 with email notification. Received March 11, 2011

Then I lived in London for 6 months, and it was perfect. We got engaged in July, and in September - when my visitor visa expired - I travelled back to Australia and applied for a Fiancee Visa. This was a much easier process because a) I wasn't traumatised from recently being locked in Heathrow Immigration for 7 hours (!!) and fearing I wouldn't be allowed into the UK, b) we had pre-prepared as much as possible and therefore the application was almost complete by the time I hit Australia, and c) I'd been through the process before and knew what to expect.

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (6 month Settlement)
Date application submitted (online or in person): September 8, 2011, online
Date biometrics taken: September 9, 2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Between September 14 and 16, 2011 (due to transit to Manila)
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines
Projected timeline given: NONE. No longer sending emails to acknowledge receipt of application.
Date your visa was received: Email approval received September 19, visa received September 23, 2011

They were so speedy processing both these visas!

We got married in January this year, and I applied for Further Leave to Remain from home in London. Unfortunately it's a slow process, and we needed to return to Australia for my brother's wedding, so after weeks of hoping for the best I had to withdraw my application so I could have my passport back. Sadly, my fiance visa had expired while they had it which meant they wouldn't let me apply for same-day processing. I thought this was a bit unfair, and that they could have been a bit more lenient, but withdrawing the application in order to go to the wedding was my choice so I can't really complain. Would be nice if they were occasionally a bit kinder though, especially when we'd already sacrificed the fee by withdrawing the app and were more than willing to pay the full fee for same day processing! But anyway...

Came to Australia for the wedding, and my husband had to go back to the UK less than a week later (he's working on the Olympics so annual leave is at a minimum at the moment!!!) and I've been here ever since.

I'm currently waiting on my spousal visa, and the wait is SO MUCH HARDER than the previous two! I think the problem is that I now feel settled in London, and my husband has already gone home, so I feel like I'm being delayed from "going home" rather than being delayed from "going overseas".

Am concerned about the rumours of delays in Manila, and it certainly looks like they're not at the same speed they have been with my last two. I'm hoping it'll happen this coming week. Fingers crossed!!!

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (VAF4)
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 17, 2012, online
Date biometrics taken: April 22, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Between April 26 and May, 2012 (due to transit to Manila)
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines
Projected timeline given: NONE. No longer sending emails to acknowledge receipt of application.
Date your visa was received: ...

And that's my long ramble!

Best of luck to everyone else who is waiting. I can empathise with the pain and frustration of just NOT KNOWING.

I'm so excited about the prospect of going home though! Absence makes the heart grow fonder, etc, etc.

Jx


----------



## spiderrusty

Congrats Jenava! I'm hoping ours is quick, we've been married over 7 years here in the US. I have dual citizenship but hubs is US only. Our children are uk citizens by decent so they are in the clear. 
I just don't know how long it takes for a spousal visa from either the UK or US. 
Hoping to get answers from somewhere

All the best
JenS


----------



## Joppa

JenAva said:


> Am concerned about the rumours of delays in Manila, and it certainly looks like they're not at the same speed they have been with my last two. I'm hoping it'll happen this coming week. Fingers crossed!!!


Anecdotal evidence from across the world seems to suggest that the UKBA is inundated with settlement visa applications from worried migrants fearful of rumoured change in immigration rules with much higher maintenance requirement and other restrictions, who are trying to beat the clock.

There is nothing you can do, except to wait. Hope it won't be too long and you get your visa.


----------



## JenAva

spiderrusty said:


> Congrats Jenava! I'm hoping ours is quick, we've been married over 7 years here in the US. I have dual citizenship but hubs is US only. Our children are uk citizens by decent so they are in the clear.
> I just don't know how long it takes for a spousal visa from either the UK or US.
> Hoping to get answers from somewhere
> 
> All the best
> JenS


For Australians, the UKBA website has some stats (2% completed in 2 days, 20% in 10 days, etc) however these are from February and I hear things have slowed down significantly since then so I don't have a huge amount of faith in them.

Best of luck with your application. Fingers crossed we both get approval soon!

Jx


----------



## Blompot

All I can say, Oh crap!

Read link below...
Yet another visa crisis as office is ?close to collapse? - UK - News - Evening Standard

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: ?


----------



## 2farapart

Thanks for that link, Blompot. We have our FLR appointment in Solihull in two weeks. I hope this doesn't suffer a similar crisis as Croyden. At the time we booked, Solihull is giving appointments within 3-4 weeks so is hopefully coping better.

JenAva: you've had some rotten luck with your visas and I hope it works out better now. It was only by luck my partner was never asked who she was staying with when she came to visit me in the UK, otherwise we may have had the same problem simply for being honest. Genuine applicants don't want any visa breaches on their record because they ultimately want to secure permanent settlement and, as painful as it is at the end of a visit, WILL board that plane. However, it seems almost impossible to 'prove' you fully intend getting back on a plane after a visit and it seems unfair to penalise on the basis that you 'might not'. Problem is: the less honest travellers would say the same and how can UKBA distinguish? A total mess really.


----------



## Joppa

The best ploy for hassle-free entry into UK is to fit the profile of a typical tourist: staying only a week or two, with full itinerary, most accommodation booked, return ticket and plenty of TCs or good bank balance. Immigration is always on the lookout for those visiting 'friends' and questions them in depth, esp if you are young, a student or don't have a steady job at home.

Even if you are only staying a short period, in 99% of cases you will be stamped with a leave to enter for 6 months and can legitimately stay for the full period of validity.


----------



## JenAva

Joppa said:


> The best ploy for hassle-free entry into UK is to fit the profile of a typical tourist: staying only a week or two, with full itinerary, most accommodation booked, return ticket and plenty of TCs or good bank balance. Immigration is always on the lookout for those visiting 'friends' and questions them in depth, esp if you are young, a student or don't have a steady job at home.
> 
> Even if you are only staying a short period, in 99% of cases you will be stamped with a leave to enter for 6 months and can legitimately stay for the full period of validity.


Sad, but very true. Even armed with a return ticket, and a letter from my doctor explaining that I was carrying 6 months worth of crucial medications (in case customs thought I was smuggling in drugs, given how many packs I had), they still thought I was arriving as an intentional over-stayer. The "being sent back" part was traumatic enough, especially since it meant paying for ANOTHER return ticket on top of the visa costs, but the whole process of being locked up in immigration for seven hours without any personal belongings and interrogated three times is a whole other story. Absolutely destroyed me!

Anyway, all in the past now, and excited that each day brings the spousal visa one day closer!


----------



## Hom3Le55

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: UK Set(O) ILR
Date application submitted: 05/12/2011
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 08/12/2011
Office location processing your visa: Liverpool
Projected timeline given: 3/4 months
Date your visa was received: 5/05/2012 (took 5 months)


----------



## Blompot

Got an e-mail response back from BHC. First e-mail said 6 to 12 weeks. Then second e-mail said our applications has not been assessed yet. Now this is today's response back "I can confirm that we are still busy with the processing of these visa applications. 

Please note that all Settlement cases could take up to 12 weeks to be resolved."
I am getting a feeling they just give you any answer just to get us of their backs. They are over worked, not enough staff, and blah, blah, blah. Like nobody was aware that the Olympics is on this year. Makes me wonder! (Today is just one of those days where my patience is little)

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: ?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Blompot said:


> Got an e-mail response back from BHC. First e-mail said 6 to 12 weeks. Then second e-mail said our applications has not been assessed yet. Now this is today's response back "I can confirm that we are still busy with the processing of these visa applications.
> 
> Please note that all Settlement cases could take up to 12 weeks to be resolved."
> I am getting a feeling they just give you any answer just to get us of their backs. They are over worked, not enough staff, and blah, blah, blah. Like nobody was aware that the Olympics is on this year. Makes me wonder! (Today is just one of those days where my patience is little)
> 
> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
> Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
> Projected timeline given: 10 working days
> Date your visa was received: ?


Your app and supporting documents were received 26th March 2012, and acknowledged on 27th March, 2012, and from what you write in your post, you've actually received more progress reports than most of us did whilst in the determination phase, I'd say you're getting some great attention from UKBA, to be honest.

Lol, my app and docs went to NYC. They acknowledged receipt, said they'd keep me posted on progress, and then I didn't hear from them again until I got the '...your visa has been issued...' email. 28 business days-can't count weekends or holidays, and I really believe someone slipped extra weekends in there, the wait seemed the longest 28 days of my life.

Get a calendar, and count off the twelve weeks from the date the UKBA acknowledged receipt of your packet. Tick off the days of each week, it will give you something to do and might help increase your patience a bit. From the way I'm seeing it on my calendar, you're starting week seven of the 12 week wait=WooHoo, only five more weeks to wait!!

(I know, small comfort, huh?) It will seem like forever until your visa app is determined, but as you can see from Hom3Le55, apps and docs are making the way through the system. Slowly, but surely.

*ETA @ Hom3Le55*-Yea! Finally, right?! Enjoy your flight


----------



## shellybeans

American in Scotland,

28 business days????? Where did you submit your application? In the US?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

shellybeans said:


> American in Scotland,
> 
> 28 business days????? Where did you submit your application? In the US?


US, in late April 2011. Since then the timeline has gone to as many as 30+ business days and then swung to much lower estimations. 

Right now the timeline is 9 business days for standard apps submitted from US to NYC as of 23rd April 2012, it can and will go up and down. I'm surprised there hasn't been an update on that timeline already.


----------



## shellybeans

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement and dependent child
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 30 April 2012
Date biometrics taken: 3 May 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: mailed on 7 May 2012, should arrive on 8 May 2012
Office location processing your visa: UKBA New York
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Now the waiting... send us your good vibes!


----------



## JenAva

shellybeans said:


> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement and dependent child
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 30 April 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 3 May 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: mailed on 7 May 2012, should arrive on 8 May 2012
> Office location processing your visa: UKBA New York
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Now the waiting... send us your good vibes!


Best of luck! From the post above yours, 9 business days sounds pretty good (though I'm only on day 6 and feeling a bit nuts, so understand that 9 days probably seems like quite a while). Got my fingers crossed for you that you get it through ASAP!


----------



## LVB

LVB said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online April 2
> Date biometrics taken: Wed April 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sent overnight. Usps delivery confirmation Thur April 26 at 11am. Nothing from ukba yet
> Office location processing your visa: NY
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> I am worried sick. I have not recieved any emails from ukba yet. My planned travel date is june first.


I revieved an email on May 3 at 430 pm from UKBA stating that my supporting documents have been organized for review bt an entry clearance officer. Their website said timeline was 9 days.


----------



## chrispy179

Application: EEA Family Permit (Spouse)
Application Centre: New Zealand - Manila Processing Centre
Online Application: 6/5/12
Biometrics: 8/5/12
Application sent: 8/5/12
Application received at Centre:
Visa issued:

Now we wait!


----------



## meltdown63

My hubby and I dont have a place to stay with family or friends when we move but we have the funds to rent a property has anyone put this in there visa application and been succesful in getting a visa.


----------



## lnxjenn

shellybeans said:


> lnxjenn,
> 
> Can I ask how you got your projected timeline? I was under the impression that the current processing time was more like 9 days for applications submitted in the US...


I just put down the date that I was expecting to go to England. So it's the "hopeful" date. I didn't know what to put there

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal
Date application submitted (online or in person): submitted 22 April 2012 online
Date biometrics taken: 26 April 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7 May 2012 1635
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: nothing given yet....
Date your visa was received: waiting......


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

lnxjenn said:


> I just put down the date that I was expecting to go to England. So it's the "hopeful" date. I didn't know what to put there
> ...


When (ok, if, but most do receive the initial email) you receive the initial email from the UKBA, it will read something along the lines of 'Your application and supporting documents have been received, opened and organised...we will email you when your application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO)...' and it will end with a link to the projected timeline as of the last update. From following threads and posts here I've seen most apps are determined within the timeframe at the time the initial email is sent. 

Currently, the timeline is 9 working days for standard apps, and 48hrs for priority service packets:

UK Border Agency news and updates

It usually changes more often than this, and it's a real roller coaster at times. This time of year, and with the increased app submittals by people trying to beat the proposed changes to the family migration route, I'm surprised it isn't a longer projected wait.


----------



## lnxjenn

Is there a way to see where they are at? I got delivery confirmation yesterday but I guess I don't want it to be forgotten or overlooked. Or maybe even a way to contact to make sure I don't slip through the cracks?


----------



## Joppa

lnxjenn said:


> Is there a way to see where they are at? I got delivery confirmation yesterday but I guess I don't want it to be forgotten or overlooked. Or maybe even a way to contact to make sure I don't slip through the cracks?


No you can't. You just have to trust your application is in the queue and will be looked at when your turn comes.


----------



## goooopy

*What to do*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: visitor
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 27 April 2012
Date biometrics taken: 27 April 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 April 2012
Office location processing your visa: UKBA New York
Documents opened and prepared: received an email on May 7th
Projected timeline given: 9 days
Date your visa was received:

I didn't know a UK visitor visa could take this long. It usually took 2 weeks to get a visa for many other European countries. I am to travel to China with my son on May 18th. I actually thought the wait time counting starts when they received the package. Now I am worried that my passport (with or without uk visa) may not come back before that. Is there anything that I can do?


----------



## Joppa

goooopy said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: visitor
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 27 April 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 27 April 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 April 2012
> Office location processing your visa: UKBA New York
> Documents opened and prepared: received an email on May 7th
> Projected timeline given: 9 days
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> I didn't know a UK visitor visa could take this long. It usually took 2 weeks to get a visa for many other European countries. I am to travel to China with my son on May 18th. I actually thought the wait time counting starts when they received the package. Now I am worried that my passport (with or without uk visa) may not come back before that. Is there anything that I can do?


Nothing. Either wait and hope your passport arrives in time, or cancel your application, lose all your money and get your passport back (_sans _visa) within 5 days.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

goooopy said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: visitor
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 27 April 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 27 April 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 April 2012
> Office location processing your visa: UKBA New York
> Documents opened and prepared: received an email on May 7th
> Projected timeline given: 9 days
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> I didn't know a UK visitor visa could take this long. It usually took 2 weeks to get a visa for many other European countries. I am to travel to China with my son on May 18th. I actually thought the wait time counting starts when they received the package. Now I am worried that my passport (with or without uk visa) may not come back before that. Is there anything that I can do?


No, there really isn't anything you can do at this point-UKBA has your application and documents (including the passport you cannot travel without), and will try to make a determination by the 17th. It will then take a day or so for your documents (including the all important passport) to return to you. They might determine your application sooner, but that timeframe cuts it too close if they do take the entire nine business/working days.

Is there any chance you can change your travel arrangements without too high a penalty? Some airlines will permit you to change your flight for a small-ish fee, usually under $200USD.

When you applied for the visitor visa you may have seen the disclaimer at the bottom of the page that you shouldn't make non-refundable travel bookings as they cannot guarantee processing times-while your application is very likely straightforward and uncomplicated, others may not be, so the UKBA warns every applicant ahead of time. The UKBA also mentions that they will have your passport and it's difficult to quickly retrieve it from them. Doing so cancels your application, and you lose the application fee.

Nine business/working days is two weeks, as the UKBA counts a week as a unit of five working days. 

I'm sorry. Hopefully you can change your flights.


----------



## mangoonanapple

Country applying from: Canada (but sent to NY office)
Type of visa applied for: Spousal (wife of British national)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 9 April 2012
Date biometrics taken: at Vancouver WorldBridge office 11 April 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: FedEx receipt 16 April 2012, email from office 20 April 2012
Office location processing your visa: UKBA New York
Documents opened and prepared: 20 April 2012?
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received: still waiting! 

It's been a totally different experience than I was expecting. On the website for UKBA processing time guidelines, Canadian submissions have not taken more than 10 days since receipt of biometrics & supporting documentation, usually, with 5 days being the record for Vancouver submissions. In the email I received, the UKBA suggested that at the NY office, settlement visas were taking about 9 days as of 23 April 2012. So far, it's been 13 business days and I haven't heard anything.

In the acknowledgement email where they said my documents had been prepared for review, they also said the next email I'd receive would be when my application is actually up for review....so does this mean my application is still sitting in an Inbox somewhere? It just seems so impossible that they would post on their website that average review time is 9 days from receipt to decision, and it's been 13 days for me since receipt, without review.

My husband and I have been in a relationship for almost 10 years and got married last year. In our package we sent:
- Introduction letter from me detailing our intent to settle in the UK and our relationship history
- Introduction letter from my husband detailing our relationship history from his perspective, his current work and accommodation (he's already in the UK)
- my Canadian passport + copies of expired ones
- copies of my Taiwanese passports, current and expired (since I have dual citizenship)
- notarized copy of his British passport
- original marriage certificate + one photocopy (am rather attached to the original, hoping they'll return it)
- copies of rental agreements and mortgage commitment for the last 8 years that we've lived together
- photos documenting each year of our relationship and our travels
- original letterpressed wedding invitation suite
- copy of his work contract (he is working in the UK already)
- original letter from his aunt & uncle inviting us to live with them until we find a place to rent/purchase in London, accompanied by copies of their passports and utility bills to prove they live there
- original bank letter and stamped copies of our joint bank accounts statements in Canada, stating ALL of our resources including retirement savings and overdraft limits
- bank statements for the past 6 months on top of this, just in case they wanted a lot of detail. These were printouts from online banking though, PDF files - not sure if they're fully recognised by the UKBA, but we do have the bank letters from above.
- copies of our UK joint account statement where my husband has been receiving income since he began work in February 2012 (not original)
- a copy of my CV and my final employment review summary with salary in Canadian dollars. I have been a student/traveller for the past year so this was my most recent work-related documents...showing my intent to work and my 'employability'

Is anyone in a similar situation waiting for the UKBA in New York? Or does anyone have any insight as to why this could be taking so much longer than their processing time guidelines suggest? Any comments would be helpful, I'm going out of my mind waiting in Canada while my husband is in the UK!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## JollyCynic

mangoonanapple said:


> Is anyone in a similar situation waiting for the UKBA in New York? Or does anyone have any insight as to why this could be taking so much longer than their processing time guidelines suggest? Any comments would be helpful, I'm going out of my mind waiting in Canada while my husband is in the UK!


There are at least three of us that sent our submissions in within five days of yours, and we're all still waiting, too. (There may have been one that had priority processing that's been issued.) It looks like the a combination of the pre-June changes rush, and whatever the heck crashed the Croydon system. Anecdotally, I don't think I've seen any visas approved since Croydon went down.


----------



## ephippen

Greetings all. New to this site... here is my timeline. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse / Civil Partner)

Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 21APR
Date biometrics taken: 23APR2012

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: mailed on 23APR2012, Received 24APR (per FedEx), confirmation email that box had been opened on 27APR.

Office location processing your visa: UKBA New York
Projected timeline given: N/A
Date your visa was received: Hopefully soon! 

I know I should not be impatient (and that some people have had to wait for months)... but I am eager to rejoin by spouse who I have not seen since February. We applied at the beginning of March but were rejected as we failed to appreciate the scope of documentation that was required. After 5-6 weeks of gathering the additional info (and shipping to me in the UK to so I could include in our packet), we re-applied as above.


----------



## ephippen

ephippen said:


> I know I should not be impatient (and that some people have had to wait for months)... but I am eager to rejoin by spouse who I have not seen since February. We applied at the beginning of March but were rejected as we failed to appreciate the scope of documentation that was required. After 5-6 weeks of gathering the additional info (and shipping to me in the UK to so I could include in our packet), we re-applied as above.


I should note, I suppose, that the first time we applied (early March) we received the confirmation that the package was opened on a Friday and the rejection was the following Monday. The quick turn around last time left us expecting a similar response time now... we are telling ourselves that we did a better job with the documentation so our application is working its way through the process. Based on what I've seen here and on other sites, however, I know this may be just wishful thinking and out application is still sitting in an inbox. <lol>


----------



## mistheuk

The nyc office is really busy with applications because of the olympics coming up. Hopefully u hear somethg soon. When I sent mine in with my daughters it said 7 business days--they questioned something on my daughters visa and it turned into 5 weeks, so dont go by what the site says. Its just a waiting game really unless you paid the 300.00 priority to get it in 48 hours.


----------



## joebudz98

The UKBA in New York has just updated their site regarding current processing times...see the UKBA NYC news page for details. Looks like most applications are taking 12 days at this point....my application is in progress with the following timeline....

Country applying from: Bermuda
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, April 18
Date biometrics taken: April 25
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: DHL receipt on April 26, confirmation of receipt by UKBA in New York City on May 1
Office location processing your visa: New York City
Projected timeline given: ???
Date your visa was received:???


----------



## gkt

Blompot said:


> All I can say, Oh crap!
> 
> Read link below...
> Yet another visa crisis as office is ?close to collapse? - UK - News - Evening Standard
> 
> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
> Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
> Projected timeline given: 10 working days
> Date your visa was received: ?


Hello Blompot, have you heard anything about your visa just yet?


----------



## Blompot

Hello. I am still waiting. We had to move out our South African house, renting a house that got furniture in. My husband got a consulting job after resigning from his previous job. Dogs waiting period is over and reaching the 6 month. Have to do the whole rabies, blood test, 3 month waiting period. I am starting to doubt UK. People been very warm and understanding here in South Africa. Do anyone else got their visas yet?

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: ?


----------



## gkt

Blompot said:


> Hello. I am still waiting. We had to move out our South African house, renting a house that got furniture in. My husband got a consulting job after resigning from his previous job. Dogs waiting period is over and reaching the 6 month. Have to do the whole rabies, blood test, 3 month waiting period. I am starting to doubt UK. People been very warm and understanding here in South Africa. Do anyone else got their visas yet?
> 
> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
> Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
> Projected timeline given: 10 working days
> Date your visa was received: ?


Ok, Blompot... Fingers crossed for you...please let us know how the outcome will be. We are on our day 14...no response from UKBA South Africa (Pretoria) yet...


----------



## JollyCynic

Woot! I got my, "Your UK visa has been issued," e-mail! I'm bouncing off the walls over here!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11 April 2012
Date biometrics taken: 16 April 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Delivery confirmation: 25 April 2012, e-mail confirmation: 1 May 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 9 days
Date your visa was received: 11 May 2012!!! (E-mail received. I'll probably have the visa in-hand Monday, I'm not going to re-update the timeline for it.)
$300 Priority Processing?: No


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

JollyCynic said:


> Woot! I got my, "Your UK visa has been issued," e-mail! I'm bouncing off the walls over here!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 11 April 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 16 April 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Delivery confirmation: 25 April 2012, e-mail confirmation: 1 May 2012
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 9 days
> Date your visa was received: 11 May 2012!!! (E-mail received. I'll probably have the visa in-hand Monday, I'm not going to re-update the timeline for it.)
> $300 Priority Processing?: No


Congratulations, JollyCynic! I know during the wait for the determination the oxen seem very slow, but the wheel does turn as you now know

Enjoy your lane:


----------



## joebudz98

Congrats JollyCynic....your visa application timeline is really close to mine, hoping your experience means the approval on mine will happen shortly as well!


----------



## LVB

Congrats JollyCynic. My visa timeline is also a few days after yours. I agree with joe, hopefully this means both oyrs will be back soon and with good news.


----------



## shellybeans

Congrats and hoorays for you JollyCynic, along with thanks for the positive update and giving hope to those of us in the waiting game. It seems like ages since someone posted that they'd actually been issued a visa. I was really happy to read your message this morning.


----------



## Blompot

gkt said:


> Ok, Blompot... Fingers crossed for you...please let us know how the outcome will be. We are on our day 14...no response from UKBA South Africa (Pretoria) yet...


Thank you. We are all hoping for the best. If it was meant to be, than it will be. God is in control. I am thankful that we got an income and are okay. I pray for our safety every day. 

I will keep you all posted.


----------



## lnxjenn

How long does it usually take them to get to the application packets and send the email with your estimated timeline? I thought I would be calmer but part of me is worried my packet is going to get lost or forgotten or something. Do I start counting from when I sent my packet off, when it arrives or when I get the email saying my application is being processed? 

The UKBA is showing 12 days now, if anyone would like to know!


----------



## mistheuk

I was told it starts feom the time u get your 1st email feom the UKBA


----------



## shellybeans

lnxjenn... our timelines are nearly identical. We did our biometrics on the same day and my documents arrived on the 8th, a day after yours. After stalking other people's timelines it seems that the norm is to get the email that they have opened it after 3-5 business days so I am betting that you will hear on Monday and I will on Tuesday (at least that is what I am fervently hoping.)


----------



## lalchicy

@JollyCynic - wowzers!!! Congrats!!  I sent my stuff in pretty much the same exact day as you!! Hopefully I'll be as lucky!


----------



## lnxjenn

shellybeans said:


> lnxjenn... our timelines are nearly identical. We did our biometrics on the same day and my documents arrived on the 8th, a day after yours. After stalking other people's timelines it seems that the norm is to get the email that they have opened it after 3-5 business days so I am betting that you will hear on Monday and I will on Tuesday (at least that is what I am fervently hoping.)


I hope so too, Shelly! I'm hoping i'm just being impatient and a worry wart over nothing! So I guess if I don't hear by the end of next week, i'll officially start to panic!


----------



## shellybeans

lnxjenn said:


> I hope so too, Shelly! I'm hoping i'm just being impatient and a worry wart over nothing! So I guess if I don't hear by the end of next week, i'll officially start to panic!


I'm right with you on that. So... it's a plan.


----------



## lovestravel

I think we need to find a consultant to help us through this process. The company told my husband yesterday that the visa will take 6 months (tier 2- intra-company transfer long term). They also said we will have to come over with a temp visa that will allow us to stay 6 months while we wait for our visas. I am concerned about moving all the way over there & everything to fall through & have to move back.

Is this information true? Are the visas running 6 months right now? Is there such a thing as a temp work visa? How do I go about finding a competent expat consultant in the US?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

lovestravel said:


> I think we need to find a consultant to help us through this process. The company told my husband yesterday that the visa will take 6 months (tier 2- intra-company transfer long term). They also said we will have to come over with a temp visa that will allow us to stay 6 months while we wait for our visas. I am concerned about moving all the way over there & everything to fall through & have to move back.
> 
> Is this information true? Are the visas running 6 months right now? Is there such a thing as a temp work visa? How do I go about finding a competent expat consultant in the US?


Re the immigration advisor, start your search here, and be sure to click on the OISC link to the right:

UK Border Agency | Immigration advisers and agents

As for the rest of your questions, you might want to start a new thread to get better exposure and elicit more suggestions, maybe titled '6 month work visa?' or something similar; copy and paste your post.

There are so many people on this forum with great information, of course Joppa, but also Nyclon, Crawford, Teuchter...one of them will be able to point you in the right direction.

Hang in there, (((hugs))) and a virtual cuppa :ranger: as you get this sorted!


----------



## Joppa

lovestravel said:


> I think we need to find a consultant to help us through this process. The company told my husband yesterday that the visa will take 6 months (tier 2- intra-company transfer long term). They also said we will have to come over with a temp visa that will allow us to stay 6 months while we wait for our visas. I am concerned about moving all the way over there & everything to fall through & have to move back.
> 
> Is this information true? Are the visas running 6 months right now? Is there such a thing as a temp work visa? How do I go about finding a competent expat consultant in the US?


What your employer has told you sounds fishy to me. You should NOT come over on a visitor visa (and presumably start working?) and await the issue of Tier 2 visa. If the UKBA find out what you are up to, you may be denied entry into UK, and of course working as a visitor isn't allowed and offenders face prompt deportation. 

Visa processing time is lengthening. but once the application is in and supporting documents sent, it shouldn't take more than 3 weeks, though odd cases take longer. Usually, intra-company transfer from registered sponsor shouldn't take long to process, provided all the paperwork is supplied.


----------



## lovestravel

Joppa said:


> What your employer has told you sounds fishy to me. You should NOT come over on a visitor visa (and presumably start working?) and await the issue of Tier 2 visa. If the UKBA find out what you are up to, you may be denied entry into UK, and of course working as a visitor isn't allowed and offenders face prompt deportation.
> 
> Visa processing time is lengthening. but once the application is in and supporting documents sent, it shouldn't take more than 3 weeks, though odd cases take longer. Usually, intra-company transfer from registered sponsor shouldn't take long to process, provided all the paperwork is supplied.


Thank you so much. I was thinking it sounded fishy as well & have lost confidence that company is handling things properly which is why I want to hire someone to help us through this. I knew that working on a visitor visa was against the law but I didn't know if there was such a thing as a temp work visa while waiting for the long term visa. Funny thing is that they just moved another employee a couple of months ago? I got suspicious when we requested everything that could be paid by stipend to be so and they had never done things that way before!


----------



## natpryce

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 4th May 2012
Date biometrics taken: 10th May 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14th May 2012 received in Sydney
Office location processing your visa: Manilla
Documents opened and prepared: No longer emailing
Date your visa was received: Hopefully soon before I lose my sanity


The waiting game is on. It hasn't even arrived in Manilla yet & I am already anxious. hearing stories of the major back log in processing is sending me into a spin. They told my husband at the biometrics that because of the jubilee & olympics they are taking a lot longer than expected. Wish they had updated the website to have more recent stats as the lastest are from Feb. So jealous of all those applying from the states who are waiting 9 days ......... :-(
Anyone recently had an approval from Manilla who can give us an idea of timing? Or does anyone know a way to speed up an application or someone we can call to get an idea of where your application is at?
It would be much appreciated.


----------



## JenAva

natpryce said:


> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 4th May 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 10th May 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14th May 2012 received in Sydney
> Office location processing your visa: Manilla
> Documents opened and prepared: No longer emailing
> Date your visa was received: Hopefully soon before I lose my sanity
> 
> 
> The waiting game is on. It hasn't even arrived in Manilla yet & I am already anxious. hearing stories of the major back log in processing is sending me into a spin. They told my husband at the biometrics that because of the jubilee & olympics they are taking a lot longer than expected. Wish they had updated the website to have more recent stats as the lastest are from Feb. So jealous of all those applying from the states who are waiting 9 days ......... :-(
> Anyone recently had an approval from Manilla who can give us an idea of timing? Or does anyone know a way to speed up an application or someone we can call to get an idea of where your application is at?
> It would be much appreciated.


Hi,

I'm in pretty much the same situation as you. My application arrived in Sydney on April 26th (so Manila around May 1st), and I haven't heard anything yet. Hopefully soon! It's only been three weeks since my husband left to go home to the UK and I'm already going a little bit nuts! (Pathetic, I know!)

Unfortunately with Manila there is no way to speed up the application, or to check on its progress. You can call to confirm they've received it, apparently, but that's as good as it gets unless it has been more than 6 months since they received it, at which point they'll try to update you. Very frustrating!

I sought advice from a company I used for a visa early last year (Restless World) and they said settlement visas are currently taking 6 to 8 weeks to process (AUGH!), however last year they quoted that I'd probably have a bit of a wait for that visa and it only took a week or so... so, I'm forcing myself to try to accept the 2 month potential wait, and anything sooner will be a bonus.

I definitely agree with you about the website only having February's stats up. Even if bearing bad news, it would be great if Manila provided something like the NY office does (they post how many days they are currently processing different visa types in, rather than broad percentages, and update it frequently).

Stay positive, keep busy, and hopefully we'll both have good news in the very near future. Plus, once I've got mine you can start getting excited that yours is probably only two or three weeks away!

Best of luck, and keep us updated!

J.


----------



## mangoonanapple

JollyCynic said:


> Woot! I got my, "Your UK visa has been issued," e-mail! I'm bouncing off the walls over here!


Congrats JollyCynic! :clap2:

I got my email receipt on 20 April, and still haven't heard anything! I'm really going to start to panic now. Just out of curiosity, is your spouse British? Did you qualify for something a little more permanent, or do you have to apply for an ILR later? 

Thanks


----------



## kisekae

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 07 May 2012
Date biometrics taken: 10 May 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Delivery confirmation: 11 May 2012
E-mail confirmation: 11 May 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: None was given.
Date your visa was received: 14 May 2012!!! (E-mail received. I'll probably have the visa in-hand Wednesday or Thursday)
$300 Priority Processing?: Yes

I know I paid for priority service, but I was still shocked at how fast the process worked after hearing so many horror stories! At this point I am just so happy that I got approved and can actually start my move over to the UK with my husband! I don't think I could have waited too much longer, the stress and anxiety of the whole process was a bit overwhelming for me. 

Yay!!


----------



## MLH

JollyCynic said:


> Woot! I got my, "Your UK visa has been issued," e-mail! I'm bouncing off the walls over here!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 11 April 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 16 April 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Delivery confirmation: 25 April 2012, e-mail confirmation: 1 May 2012
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 9 days
> Date your visa was received: 11 May 2012!!! (E-mail received. I'll probably have the visa in-hand Monday, I'm not going to re-update the timeline for it.)
> $300 Priority Processing?: No


Congrats!


----------



## lalchicy

kisekae said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 07 May 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 10 May 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Delivery confirmation: 11 May 2012
> E-mail confirmation: 11 May 2012
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: None was given.
> Date your visa was received: 14 May 2012!!! (E-mail received. I'll probably have the visa in-hand Wednesday or Thursday)
> $300 Priority Processing?: Yes
> 
> I know I paid for priority service, but I was still shocked at how fast the process worked after hearing so many horror stories! At this point I am just so happy that I got approved and can actually start my move over to the UK with my husband! I don't think I could have waited too much longer, the stress and anxiety of the whole process was a bit overwhelming for me.
> 
> Yay!!


Congrats


----------



## JollyCynic

mangoonanapple said:


> Congrats JollyCynic! :clap2:
> 
> I got my email receipt on 20 April, and still haven't heard anything! I'm really going to start to panic now. Just out of curiosity, is your spouse British? Did you qualify for something a little more permanent, or do you have to apply for an ILR later?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks! My wife of six years is British, and I received the "KOL Req'd" line on my passport, so I can apply for ILR as soon as I can get that test out of the way.



kisekae said:


> I know I paid for priority service, but I was still shocked at how fast the process worked after hearing so many horror stories! At this point I am just so happy that I got approved and can actually start my move over to the UK with my husband! I don't think I could have waited too much longer, the stress and anxiety of the whole process was a bit overwhelming for me.


Congratulations! I was feeling pretty guilty over here being excited about my visa while it felt like everybody else was waiting. Now at least someone else can join me in my guilt. I regret not paying for the priority processing! Sure you had stress, but only half a week's worth. Wise decision.


----------



## lalchicy

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): online April 21st
Date biometrics taken: Tues. April 24th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 25th. Email May 1st.
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: 12 Days
Date your visa was received:....

Just wanted to update, I just recieved another email saying that my visa application has been moved from the sorting process to the entry clearance officer for consideration... having mini anxiety attack.. don't mind me.

Btw, I did this non-priority.. so this should hopefully give hope to those who haven't paid the $300... I would've... but I didn't know it existed when I applied... :<


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

lalchicy said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online April 21st
> Date biometrics taken: Tues. April 24th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 25th. Email May 1st.
> Office location processing your visa: NY
> Projected timeline given: 12 Days
> Date your visa was received:....
> 
> Just wanted to update, I just recieved another email saying that my visa application has been moved from the sorting process to the entry clearance officer for consideration... having mini anxiety attack.. don't mind me.
> 
> Btw, I did this non-priority.. so this should hopefully give hope to those who haven't paid the $300... I would've... but I didn't know it existed when I applied... :<


Barring complications with your application, you'll probably be hearing something by Wed, which falls into the 12 days of the projected timeline.

Btw, you are one of the few people I've seen post they received the email notification that their app had been assigned to an ECO. Lol, that would be a keeper, no doubt:lol:


----------



## joebudz98

I also rec'd this afternoon a confirmation e-mail from the UKBA that my application was assigned to an ECO.....fingers crossed i get another e-mail regarding approval soon!


----------



## lalchicy

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Barring complications with your application, you'll probably be hearing something by Wed, which falls into the 12 days of the projected timeline.
> 
> Btw, you are one of the few people I've seen post they received the email notification that their app had been assigned to an ECO. Lol, that would be a keeper, no doubt:lol:


It's really strange O_O Dunno if it's a good thing or a bad thing... but either way I'm anxious xD If I hear something by wednesday that would be awesome and within the timeframe i'd prefer. I gave them a printed copy of the flight I wanted to take. May 18th woot woot 

@joebudz98 - crossing my fingers for you too!!! Let's end this silly waiting period


----------



## joebudz98

Keen on getting it sorted soon as well...I'm supposed to take a flight back to the US for a short weekend trip on Thursday or Friday this week, but need my passport to do so!


----------



## natpryce

Yeah JenAva thank you so much for your response, makes me feel somewhat better knowing someone else is going through the same things as us with Manilla. They are totally behind with processing, I keep wondering to myself how did that 1 application get approved in 2 days compared to the rest. I seriously need to stop analysing those stats.
You must keep me updated if you hear anything back. Our application is so straight foward my husband & I have been together 10 yrs & living together for those 10 yrs with no time apart & finances in my opinion are pretty OK so we cover most aspects fine, my only concern is if they issue us the ILE with kol req or put us on the 2 yr probation. We have been married for just under 4 years but I would hope that with our evidence proving we have been living together outside of the UK for 10 yrs we'll get the KOL req. Anyone know if that can happen?
Good luck everyone, and for those that have been approved recently congratulations!!!


----------



## lnxjenn

I haven't received an email about my package yet.  my packet was signed for a week ago yesterday. So I may or may not get an alert to let me know the status? I'm seriously concerned it is lost or was out aside and out of mind... Just knowing its being worked or at least acknowledged would be at least a small comfort


----------



## LVB

I just received an email from ukba... Me visa has been issued!!!
I'm so happy.. Thank you everyone for all your help.


----------



## JollyCynic

LVB said:


> I just received an email from ukba... Me visa has been issued!!!
> I'm so happy.. Thank you everyone for all your help.


Congratulations!

lnxjenn, we're all right there with you. The wait is unbearable, especially the part where you feel in the dark about everything, and with the wait getting longer and longer. They'll catch up eventually.

The UK-to-US direction requires a lot more prep and paper work, several more steps, takes longer, and is generally a bigger pain in the behind. The advantages to US immigration, however, are that you always know EXACTLY what you need, how much you need, etc., to be approved (no guessing involved) and you always know the moment anybody touches your file, and the exact status of it. So even though it took 1 month to get my UK visa, and I only had to go do biometrics, and it took 3 months for my wife to get her US visa, and she needed a chest X-ray, biometrics, and an in-person interview in London, we'd rather do the US immigration again. It's this big black void of not knowing that stresses us out.

We've all been through it though. Well, except those ABSOLUTE SNOBS who paid for the priority processing who only had to wait a week. (No, you're not snobs. You had foresight and I'm VERY CLEARLY JEALOUS OF YOU ALL.)


----------



## lnxjenn

I honestly didn't see anything to apply for expedited service for my applicatino when I sent it in. Was that something special on the application or payment form I overlooked? Not that it mattered. I put my visa date in for July so i figured i had time so didn't pay the extra even if I saw it...


----------



## JollyCynic

When I applied, back in the dark ages of mid-March, processing time was 3 business days instead of 12. I knew about the expedited processing, but didn't think it could possibly make a difference.

Anyway, it's a slightly different process, and you can't switch after submission. Details are here: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/usa/worldbridge-services/?langname=UK English


----------



## LVB

I just received an email from ukba... Me visa has been issued!!!
I'm so happy.. Thank you everyone for all your help.


----------



## lalchicy

The wait is over!!!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): online April 21st
Date biometrics taken: Tues. April 24th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 25th. Email May 1st.
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: 12 Days
Date Visa was moved to ECO: May 14th
Date Visa Issued: May 15th
Date your visa was received: hopefully in 3 - 5 business days!! 
Priority Service: None.

Thank you all for your support!! If anyone wants to know what I used for my visa application and what not, just let me know.  The people on this site are so amazing and helpful! 

Now... i have to pack ;;


----------



## wife of keelie

LVB said:


> I just received an email from ukba... Me visa has been issued!!!
> I'm so happy.. Thank you everyone for all your help.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

LVB said:


> I just received an email from ukba... Me visa has been issued!!!
> I'm so happy.. Thank you everyone for all your help.


Echo, echo...

Congrats, and I know just how you feel-as though you are floating. Enjoy your last days in the States, and have a great journey to your new home

ETA:Lalchicy, great news for you too, woohoo!!


----------



## shellybeans

lnxjenn, I still haven't heard anything either. I know it's of little consolation since my package arrived the day after yours but... just so you know we are still in the wait together. I really thought for sure that we would hear yesterday (you) and today (me.) Anyway... we agreed to wait until Friday to panic. But I promise you it makes me just as anxious as it does you. It seems really crazy to me that both of our packages could have been sitting there an entire week already and not have even been opened yet.

In solidarity,
Shelly


----------



## shellybeans

Oh... and I forgot to say congratulations to LVB and lalchicy!

Hooray for both of you!


----------



## lnxjenn

shellybeans said:


> lnxjenn, I still haven't heard anything either. I know it's of little consolation since my package arrived the day after yours but... just so you know we are still in the wait together. I really thought for sure that we would hear yesterday (you) and today (me.) Anyway... we agreed to wait until Friday to panic. But I promise you it makes me just as anxious as it does you. It seems really crazy to me that both of our packages could have been sitting there an entire week already and not have even been opened yet.
> 
> In solidarity,
> Shelly


I literally JUST GOT an email. So hopefully yours will be to you tomorrow afternoon Shelly!  It's a relief. I honestly was thinking it was lost or forgotten or tossed! I am relieved to at least know they haven't lost my stuff! The email I got was just the generic one that someone posted earlier. It was listed as "unclassified". 

So does the "processsing time" (currently 12 days) count from the email I got or from the time they signed for the package?


----------



## lalchicy

Also Congrats LVB! Also, I hope everyone else who's playing the waiting game hears something soon!


----------



## shellybeans

lnxjenn, that is GREAT news! I hope I can post the same tomorrow.


----------



## joebudz98

A quick update on mine...

Country applying from: Bermuda
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse of UK Citizen)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, April 18
Date biometrics taken: April 25
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: DHL receipt on April 26, confirmation of receipt by UKBA in New York City on May 1
Office location processing your visa: New York City
Projected timeline given: 9-12 days
Date your visa was received: Visa issued on May 15, date for return of passport and other docs still tbd

Very glad my visa was issued; now just hoping my passport arrives back in time for me to take a short weekend trip to NYC on Thursday or Friday! Will be closely tracking the package progress via UPS....


----------



## JollyCynic

Wow! Lots of good news finally! Congrats all around.


----------



## mangoonanapple

shellybeans said:


> lnxjenn, that is GREAT news! I hope I can post the same tomorrow.


Shellybeans, for now I can commiserate with you - my email receipt was on April 20 and I still haven't heard a peep!! This wait/panic is driving me crazy!!


----------



## supernaruto1

Hello, I recently applied for the UK family visa. I got an e-mail saying they have received my package (May 7th). On that day, I checked the processing times to find it to be 9 days. Since then, it has changed to 12. When should I expect an answer? Thank you!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

supernaruto1 said:


> Hello, I recently applied for the UK family visa. I got an e-mail saying they have received my package (May 7th). On that day, I checked the processing times to find it to be 9 days. Since then, it has changed to 12. When should I expect an answer? Thank you!


I would give them the benefit of the doubt (after all, this is a government sponsored entity we are dealing with) and assume that it will be 12 days... that way, you aren't disappointed if it takes 10 or 11 days.

Good Luck!


----------



## lalchicy

Apparently my Visa came in the mail today. I'm currently at work so my nana had to sign for the package, but yea! 1 day flat. I dunno if it was because of the express shipping i used to send it initially or not... but i just hope the rest of you are as lucky! Then again, I'm only state away from NYC


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

lalchicy said:


> Apparently my Visa came in the mail today. I'm currently at work so my nana had to sign for the package, but yea! 1 day flat. I dunno if it was because of the express shipping i used to send it initially or not... but i just hope the rest of you are as lucky! Then again, I'm only state away from NYC


As part of the application fee you pay a courier fee of around $12-UPS is usually the courier, and the return of documents and passport is usually next business day in the US, 3-5 days in Canada.


----------



## lalchicy

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> As part of the application fee you pay a courier fee of around $12-UPS is usually the courier, and the return of documents and passport is usually next business day in the US, 3-5 days in Canada.


ah k. Yea, they just said 3 - 5 days so i was like.. ok I'll have it later this week.. i'm not complaining.. just was unexpected


----------



## shellybeans

Hooray! I got two emails today saying "Your UK Visa Application has been recieved."

I am going to assume that the 12 business days starts today and that they find our applications to be simple and straightforward. I am wishing and willing it to be so.


----------



## lalchicy

shellybeans said:


> Hooray! I got two emails today saying "Your UK Visa Application has been recieved."
> 
> I am going to assume that the 12 business days starts today and that they find our applications to be simple and straightforward. I am wishing and willing it to be so.


Yay moving forward!!!


----------



## lnxjenn

shellybeans said:


> Hooray! I got two emails today saying "Your UK Visa Application has been recieved."
> 
> I am going to assume that the 12 business days starts today and that they find our applications to be simple and straightforward. I am wishing and willing it to be so.


Woohoo!  I am going to assume the same thing. So I think we'll know by the end of the month! (that's my thought anyways!)


----------



## chrispy179

Just got this in an email...

"Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"

Does that mean it was approved (EEA FP)?


----------



## JenAva

chrispy179 said:


> Just got this in an email...
> 
> "Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"
> 
> Does that mean it was approved (EEA FP)?


In my experience (my last two applications) that's their understated way of saying, "Congrats! Your visa has been approved!". I've heard people warn that this isn't always the case, but have never encountered anyone who HASN'T received their visa after receiving that email. Afterall, if it wasn't a "yes" then they wouldn't be dispatching your visa... they'd only be dispatching your passport and documents.

Congrats!


----------



## chrispy179

JenAva said:


> In my experience (my last two applications) that's their understated way of saying, "Congrats! Your visa has been approved!". I've heard people warn that this isn't always the case, but have never encountered anyone who HASN'T received their visa after receiving that email. Afterall, if it wasn't a "yes" then they wouldn't be dispatching your visa... they'd only be dispatching your passport and documents.
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks! That was my thought as well. Not sure if I want to get too excited yet though!


----------



## natpryce

Woo hoo JenAva they have updated the stats to March now for processing in Manilla. On a positive note almost half were processed in 15 days. There were only 45 processed for the month but thats better than I expected. Mind you that was March & we are now in May. Keep me posted if you hear anything. Cheers!


----------



## goooopy

Quick update: 

Got a email yesterday saying it was issued. 
Got it in the mail half an hour ago. 
I am pretty impressed by how efficient the consulate is. yes, waiting can be maddening. 
It should have been a stress-free process for me since I am only visiting. I understand family reunion/study is a totally different matter. The stress came from another international trip I have to make (actually it is tomorrow). Good luck to you all. This board has been helpful.


----------



## lalchicy

goooopy said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Got a email yesterday saying it was issued.
> Got it in the mail half an hour ago.
> I am pretty impressed by how efficient the consulate is. yes, waiting can be maddening.
> It should have been a stress-free process for me since I am only visiting. I understand family reunion/study is a totally different matter. The stress came from another international trip I have to make (actually it is tomorrow). Good luck to you all. This board has been helpful.


Congrats!!


----------



## English

My husband is just finishing up his spouse visa application as I type this to move to the UK to be with me. We wanted to expedite the service and pay the additional $300 but that doesn't seem to be an option. Is this no longer allowed?

We are in a big rush as my dad is terminally ill and doesn't have very long left. We are desperate to get my husband here to see him before it's too late and to support me during this time. We also had a private wedding in the states and are meant to be having a reception with my family here in London which my dad is desperate to be around for. Is there any way we can speed up the process?


----------



## deebz

Me and my fiance applied for fiance visa on friday the 11th in toronto. They said that it would be in NY by mon the 14th but so far we havent recieved any confirmation that they have recieved it. I paid 35 dollars for postage at the centre and the tracking number isnt working. Srsly freaking out that its been lost or something >_<


----------



## lalchicy

deebz said:


> Me and my fiance applied for fiance visa on friday the 11th in toronto. They said that it would be in NY by mon the 14th but so far we havent recieved any confirmation that they have recieved it. I paid 35 dollars for postage at the centre and the tracking number isnt working. Srsly freaking out that its been lost or something >_<


awww it's ok. I didn't receive a confirmation for a little bit and i'm only a state over... just stay calm and you'll be fine


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

English said:


> My husband is just finishing up his spouse visa application as I type this to move to the UK to be with me. We wanted to expedite the service and pay the additional $300 but that doesn't seem to be an option. Is this no longer allowed?
> 
> We are in a big rush as my dad is terminally ill and doesn't have very long left. We are desperate to get my husband here to see him before it's too late and to support me during this time. We also had a private wedding in the states and are meant to be having a reception with my family here in London which my dad is desperate to be around for. Is there any way we can speed up the process?


After your husband attends his biometrics appointment, has all of his supporting documents together and is ready to submit his application packet, he needs to:

Put all of his documents together in a bundle for placing into a courier envelope (people use different couriers, could be the post, or FedEx, UPS, DHL, etc; the envelopes are usually picked-up at the time of sending).

Go back online to the WorldBridge site.

Log into his application.

Carefully search the navigation menus for the 'priority' payment feature.

Pay for the priority service and print out the paperwork.

Make note of all instructions on the site regarding where and what markings to put on the outside of the courier envelope-this step is very important as the marking clues the UKBA NYC into the priority status of the application packet.

The payment info print-out from the WB site must be placed on top of the bundle of application and supporting documents inside the courier envelope.

**It's a very good idea for your husband to make a 'complete and in-order of presentation' photocopy of the application the package he ships, for just-in-case purposes. 

*Your husband must get the package he is shipping to UKBA NYC to the chosen courier and shipped the same day he pays for the priority UKBA NYC processing*, failure to do so will cost you the $$$ and you will not get your determination within 48 hours of the UKBA receiving the application.

Please update us on the progress, I hope everything moves quickly for you so that your family has this time together.


----------



## English

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> After your husband attends his biometrics appointment, has all of his supporting documents together and is ready to submit his application packet, he needs to:
> 
> Put all of his documents together in a bundle for placing into a courier envelope (people use different couriers, could be the post, or FedEx, UPS, DHL, etc; the envelopes are usually picked-up at the time of sending).
> 
> Go back online to the WorldBridge site.
> 
> Log into his application.
> 
> Carefully search the navigation menus for the 'priority' payment feature.
> 
> Pay for the priority service and print out the paperwork.
> 
> Make note of all instructions on the site regarding where and what markings to put on the outside of the courier envelope-this step is very important as the marking clues the UKBA NYC into the priority status of the application packet.
> 
> The payment info print-out from the WB site must be placed on top of the bundle of application and supporting documents inside the courier envelope.
> 
> **It's a very good idea for your husband to make a 'complete and in-order of presentation' photocopy of the application the package he ships, for just-in-case purposes.
> 
> *Your husband must get the package he is shipping to UKBA NYC to the chosen courier and shipped the same day he pays for the priority UKBA NYC processing*, failure to do so will cost you the $$$ and you will not get your determination within 48 hours of the UKBA receiving the application.
> 
> Please update us on the progress, I hope everything moves quickly for you so that your family has this time together.


Thank you so much for your help. I will give these details to my husband and fingers crossed it will all go smoothly. I will keep you posted on how things go and do a timeline also.

Thanks again. I really appreciate it.


----------



## futuremrsmorrisson

okay so here's my timeline 

Sent in Visa UKBA online: May 4th

Biometrics appt: May 8th

Sent in documents: Today!!! May 18th!!! 

Priority service: Yes!

I thought once I had sent in the documents I would feel a sense of relief but I think I'm more anxious then ever!!!! I realized that we were missing my fiances payslip for March!!!!!!!!!!! I think I might have a heart attack, but I did the best I could highlighting his work deposits on bank statements and explaining that he's been working away from home and his payslip went to his house!! I HOPE AND PRAY TO GOD ALMIGHTY and whoever else will listen that all goes through!!! He had a great letter from his boss, so I'm hoping that will ease their minds with the missing payslip. I couldnt wait any longer because our documents were due on Tuesday!!! This process has been so expensive, I dont think we could afford to apply again. But positive thoughts!!


----------



## hinano

Country applying from: United Kingdom
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 (General)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 22 February 2012
Date biometrics taken: 21 March 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23 February 2012
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 4 weeks from biometrics appointment
Date your visa was received: 10 May 2012

I applied for a Tier 2 General visa and my previous LTR was Tier 1 Post-study work. UKBA took just over 3 weeks to send my biometrics letter and just over 7 weeks after my biometrics appointment to approve my visa and send through my documents.


----------



## 2farapart

futuremrsmorrisson said:


> I thought once I had sent in the documents I would feel a sense of relief but I think I'm more anxious then ever!!!! I realized that we were missing my fiances payslip for March!!!!!!!!!!! I think I might have a heart attack, but I did the best I could highlighting his work deposits on bank statements and explaining that he's been working away from home and his payslip went to his house!! I HOPE AND PRAY TO GOD ALMIGHTY and whoever else will listen that all goes through!!! He had a great letter from his boss, so I'm hoping that will ease their minds with the missing payslip. I couldnt wait any longer because our documents were due on Tuesday!!! This process has been so expensive, I dont think we could afford to apply again. But positive thoughts!!


We were exactly the same. After sending it all, instead of that merciful release from stress you hope for, suddenly your mind starts racing through all the possible documents you're now convinced were missing or not quite up to par, and imagination can work you up into a right state! We were so bad we could barely comprehend that an email had come through to say the visa was in the post! We kept having to reread it, and then doubted it was true until the visa arrived next day.


----------



## futuremrsmorrisson

I am so anxious!!! But hearing stories of others trials and tribulations so to speak has helped enormously. Thank you for that!!! I hope and pray for the same outcome!!


----------



## American transplant

We received emails stating that my settlement application and my daughters applications for certificate of right of abode were opened on May 15th. Fingers crossed that our approval comes soon.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

American transplant said:


> We received emails stating that my settlement application and my daughters applications for certificate of right of abode were opened on May 15th. Fingers crossed that our approval comes soon.


Hopefully they'll process everything quickly. How is your MIL?


----------



## JenAva

Have to say, I am quite envious of people applying through the New York office - an email when they open your application, an updated timeline for your expectations, and the option to have it fast-tracked?! Any or all of these would make me significantly happier right now! 

Through the Manila office NONE of these things exist; you get an email when your visa has been approved (and they don't actually tell you it's been approved then, just to make you anxious for a few more days!), the timelines are always two to three months behind reality, and fast-tracking only happens if you pay a lot and are willing and able to travel to Canberra and wait there in person for however many days it takes.

So, given those of us in this region don't have the impressive benefits of the US system, I'm sticking with trying to be patient instead. It's not my forte!


----------



## American transplant

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Hopefully they'll process everything quickly. How is your MIL?


We hope so too, we ended up hiring a solicitor who worked closely with us and my MILs doctors. My MIL is okay, my brother and sister in law have their hands full taking care of her as well as a new baby and their other children. It's tough sitting on the side lines not being able to do anything yet.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

American transplant said:


> We hope so too, we ended up hiring a solicitor who worked closely with us and my MILs doctors. My MIL is okay, my brother and sister in law have their hands full taking care of her as well as a new baby and their other children. It's tough sitting on the side lines not being able to do anything yet.


Glad to hear your MIL is doing alright but I know your in-laws are going to be so glad to see you! I know the current timeline is 12 days for standard applications but I don't know about the children-hoping everything goes quickly and smoothly!

*@JenAva*-I've been reading here for a while, and I always wince when someone who has to go through the Manila hub posts in their timeline because it isn't the most communicative office. Good on you for striving for patience, but I hope you and the others waiting out Manila hear something positive very soon!


----------



## chrispy179

Application: EEA Family Permit (Spouse)
Application Centre: New Zealand - Manila Processing Centre
Online Application: 6/5/12
Biometrics: 8/5/12
Application sent: 8/5/12
Application received at Centre: ??
Email from UKBA: 17/5/12
Visa received: 22/5/12

Got everything back today! Time to book my flight.


----------



## gkt

Blompot said:


> Got an e-mail response back from BHC. First e-mail said 6 to 12 weeks. Then second e-mail said our applications has not been assessed yet. Now this is today's response back "I can confirm that we are still busy with the processing of these visa applications.
> 
> Please note that all Settlement cases could take up to 12 weeks to be resolved."
> I am getting a feeling they just give you any answer just to get us of their backs. They are over worked, not enough staff, and blah, blah, blah. Like nobody was aware that the Olympics is on this year. Makes me wonder! (Today is just one of those days where my patience is little)
> 
> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
> Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
> Projected timeline given: 10 working days
> Date your visa was received: ?



Hello Blompot, anything on your side from UKBA SA yet?


----------



## daly

Spouse Visa, applied in Sydney, Australia 
Documents sent on the 26th of April, UK Border Agency received on the 30th of April.
Now is the 22nd of May and still haven't heard anything back from them????

Want to know if anyone else applying in Australia is in the same position as me? 
I'm dying to see my husband!


----------



## cliffbyford

Can I just clarify something - when does the clock actually start for the application to be processed? I assumed it was the moment that my wife received the email stating that her application had been opened, but I have read others elsewhere suggest that it's the date that the UKBA receive it. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

cliffbyford said:


> Can I just clarify something - when does the clock actually start for the application to be processed? I assumed it was the moment that my wife received the email stating that her application had been opened, but I have read others elsewhere suggest that it's the date that the UKBA receive it. Any help would be appreciated!


Officially and actually are two different things in this case I think. When I received the '...your application has been opened and organised...' email it included a link to the projected timeline at the time.

I'll be honest, my heart dropped because the timeline was 28 working days. I knew there were bank holidays+US holidays that had to be taken into account, and that weekends also had to be taken into account, and I looked at the calendar with horror at how blinkin' long it was going to take.

Now, I'd submitted my application on a certain date, and they'd received my packet on another certain date. I received the first email on a certain date...

And got the '...your visa has been issued...' email exactly 28 business days from the date I received the first email. Ymmv (due to unforeseen complications with your app and docs), but I really doubt it.


----------



## JenAva

daly said:


> Spouse Visa, applied in Sydney, Australia
> Documents sent on the 26th of April, UK Border Agency received on the 30th of April.
> Now is the 22nd of May and still haven't heard anything back from them????
> 
> Want to know if anyone else applying in Australia is in the same position as me?
> I'm dying to see my husband!


Hi daly,

I'm in almost precisely the same situation - sent my documents for a VAF4 to the Sydney office (for them to send to the Manila hub) on April 24. Received at the Sydney office on April 26, so probably hit Manila around the end of April / very early May.

I haven't heard anything either. 

But don't panic! In my experience the Manila hub has been very efficient, but very UNcommunicative. The first you will hear from them is to let you know they've dispatched your visa (unless, of course, they contact you with a question or issue).

This visa process is taking quite a while longer than I expected, and I've heard they're experiencing delays so I checked with a visa broker and they said settlement visas are taking 6 to 8 week on average at the moment.

For both our sakes I hope that's at the outside. I'm missing my husband like crazy too... and if it takes 6-8 weeks will also miss both our birthdays. Hmph.

Fingers crossed, and best of luck to you! When either of us get approved we'll know the other probably isn't far behind!

J.


----------



## daly

JenAva said:


> Hi daly,
> 
> I'm in almost precisely the same situation - sent my documents for a VAF4 to the Sydney office (for them to send to the Manila hub) on April 24. Received at the Sydney office on April 26, so probably hit Manila around the end of April / very early May.
> 
> I haven't heard anything either.
> 
> But don't panic! In my experience the Manila hub has been very efficient, but very UNcommunicative. The first you will hear from them is to let you know they've dispatched your visa (unless, of course, they contact you with a question or issue).
> 
> This visa process is taking quite a while longer than I expected, and I've heard they're experiencing delays so I checked with a visa broker and they said settlement visas are taking 6 to 8 week on average at the moment.
> 
> For both our sakes I hope that's at the outside. I'm missing my husband like crazy too... and if it takes 6-8 weeks will also miss both our birthdays. Hmph.
> 
> Fingers crossed, and best of luck to you! When either of us get approved we'll know the other probably isn't far behind!
> 
> J.


Hey Jen,

Thanks so much for shearing. I feel much better now, as I saw many people said they received emails etc... 

Will update with you if I here from them. Hope we here from them soon it has been 3 weeks now, at least another 5 weeks to go.. Oh god


----------



## Joppa

With the normally efficient NY UKBA now posting 13 days as processing time and lengthening delay at Manila, all indications are these offices are flooded with applications from worried people trying to beat the clock for revised rules, plus Diamond Jubilee, golf's Open Championship and Olympics taking place over the next couple of months bringing extra visitors to UK.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Joppa said:


> With the normally efficient NY UKBA now posting 13 days as processing time and lengthening delay at Manila, all indications are these offices are flooded with applications from worried people trying to beat the clock for revised rules, plus Diamond Jubilee, golf's Open Championship and Olympics taking place over the next couple of months bringing extra visitors to UK.


Do you think that the 13 day timeline will fall in the days leading up to the Olympics? I intend on sending in my application on 23 July and am hoping/figuring that the mad rush at the visa office will have slacked off somewhat and the processing times will fall back down by then as everyone wants to be in London for 27 July, and by the 23rd, it will be too late to get a visa to go before the Games end. 

While the prospect of having to wait longer for ILR annoys me to no end (I know that there's nothing that I can do about _that_), I'm fortunate that I am _not_ affected by the proposed increase in the sponsor's minimum income level requirement, so even without the Olympics/Jubilee/Open Championship happening, I wouldn't be applying until July anyway, and I'd be happier if I didn't have to wait 13+ days for what will (hopefully) be a straightforward application.


----------



## Joppa

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Do you think that the 13 day timeline will fall in the days leading up to the Olympics? I intend on sending in my application on 23 July and am hoping/figuring that the mad rush at the visa office will have slacked off somewhat and the processing times will fall back down by then as everyone wants to be in London for 27 July, and by the 23rd, it will be too late to get a visa to go before the Games end.
> 
> While the prospect of having to wait longer for ILR annoys me to no end (I know that there's nothing that I can do about _that_), I'm fortunate that I am _not_ affected by the proposed increase in the sponsor's minimum income level requirement, so even without the Olympics/Jubilee/Open Championship happening, I wouldn't be applying until July anyway, and I'd be happier if I didn't have to wait 13+ days for what will (hopefully) be a straightforward application.


Hard to tell. Early summer is traditionally a busy time at visa offices from students starting their course in September/October (vast number of them from China), and will carry on well into July and August. And depending on the details of rules change, people may try to beat the deadline before they come into effect. Also visa offices tend to be short-staffed in July and August because of staff vacations.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Joppa said:


> Hard to tell. Early summer is traditionally a busy time at visa offices from students starting their course in September/October (vast number of them from China), and will carry on well into July and August. And depending on the details of rules change, people may try to beat the deadline before they come into effect. Also visa offices tend to be short-staffed in July and August because of staff vacations.


That sounds totally reasonable. Still, it's crappy that the timeline keeps going up, but in the grand scheme of things, less than 3 weeks' wait really isn't asking too much of expats like us, considering they'll (hopefully) be letting us into the country to live (comparatively) freely for an indeterminate amount of time.

As a behind-the-scenes health care worker, I can appreciate that it is going to take some time to do the necessary checks before issuing a decision, and with summer staffing levels at a minimum, they can only do so much in a finite amount of time.


----------



## appletart

had an email saying they received our package on 10th May, and emailed to say visa has been issued today!!!


----------



## Heathie

This has been such a great reference thread for me thoughout my sponsorship process that I wanted to share my UK visa timeline. 

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 ICT
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 15
Date biometrics taken: May 18
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 21
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 48 hours
Date your visa was received: Just rec'd email from UKBA today, May 22 saying Visa was approved; passport/visa to be delivered tomorrow / May 23

While I paid for expedited service via A Briggs vs. WorldBridge, I'm beyond impressed that it took less than 2 full business days. 

The CoS on the other hand took ~5 weeks.... 

Good luck to all!


----------



## English

As promised here's our timeline so far, i'll update when we know more.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement visa
Date application submitted (online): May 17
Date biometrics taken: May 21
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: (should be May 22 as sent overnight)
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was received: waiting (paid for fast track service)

Quick question, my hubby was lost in a strange city trying to find the office to have his biometrics yesterday and he ended up with a speeding ticket (100 yards from the office!!!). When doing checks, do they look at things like speeding offenses and could this go against him?


----------



## Joppa

English said:


> As promised here's our timeline so far, i'll update when we know more.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement visa
> Date application submitted (online): May 17
> Date biometrics taken: May 21
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: (should be May 22 as sent overnight)
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received: waiting (paid for fast track service)
> 
> Quick question, my hubby was lost in a strange city trying to find the office to have his biometrics yesterday and he ended up with a speeding ticket (100 yards from the office!!!). When doing checks, do they look at things like speeding offenses and could this go against him?


No, unless it's gone to court.


----------



## English

Thanks Joppa. No it's not going to court. He just had to pay a fine.

Got email today confirming they received all the documents today and we should hear in 15 working days. Fingers crossed!


----------



## daly

JenAva said:


> Hi daly,
> 
> I'm in almost precisely the same situation - sent my documents for a VAF4 to the Sydney office (for them to send to the Manila hub) on April 24. Received at the Sydney office on April 26, so probably hit Manila around the end of April / very early May.
> 
> I haven't heard anything either.
> 
> But don't panic! In my experience the Manila hub has been very efficient, but very UNcommunicative. The first you will hear from them is to let you know they've dispatched your visa (unless, of course, they contact you with a question or issue).
> 
> This visa process is taking quite a while longer than I expected, and I've heard they're experiencing delays so I checked with a visa broker and they said settlement visas are taking 6 to 8 week on average at the moment.
> 
> For both our sakes I hope that's at the outside. I'm missing my husband like crazy too... and if it takes 6-8 weeks will also miss both our birthdays. Hmph.
> 
> Fingers crossed, and best of luck to you! When either of us get approved we'll know the other probably isn't far behind!
> 
> J.


Hey Jen and everyone else!

I've just received an email from Manila hub saying below:

"Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"

Is this meant they issued my visa and it should be here in a few days??? I was so happy I was in tear just to received this! but again I'm not sure what they meant that "Passports can normally be collected from Visa Application Centre after 3 days"? 

And I would like to say thanks Joppa for answering all my questions along the way, without this forum I wouldn't know who to go to for questions.

Here is my timeline:

Country applying from: Australia 
Type of Visa: VAF4A (spouse)
Date application submitted: 31st March
Date biometrics taken: 16th April
Date documents sent & received in UK (Sydney) Border Agency: 30th April (delay in sending due to waiting for the right documents to arrived from my husband.)
Email received of visa being dispatched. 23rd May
Estimated waiting period: 25-30 days including weekend


----------



## JenAva

daly said:


> Hey Jen and everyone else!
> 
> I've just received an email from Manila hub saying below:
> 
> "Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"
> 
> Is this meant they issued my visa and it should be here in a few days??? I was so happy I was in tear just to received this! but again I'm not sure what they meant that "Passports can normally be collected from Visa Application Centre after 3 days"?
> 
> And I would like to say thanks Joppa for answering all my questions along the way, without this forum I wouldn't know who to go to for questions.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of Visa: VAF4A (spouse)
> Date application submitted: 31st March
> Date biometrics taken: 16th April
> Date documents sent & received in UK (Sydney) Border Agency: 30th April (delay in sending due to waiting for the right documents to arrived from my husband.)
> Email received of visa being dispatched. 23rd May
> Estimated waiting period: 25-30 days including weekend


That's spectacular news! CONGRATS!!! I've never heard of anyone receiving that email and not getting their visa, so now you've just got to wait for it to get to you from Manila. Less than a week to go then! So happy for you.

And, slightly more selfishly, also happy for me as I know that the process is moving forwards and not at a complete stand-still. Great news for people like myself and others who applied around the same time, as I am now a little more confident that I'll get good news in the next two weeks or so.

The bit about collection is for people IN the Philippines. Yours will come back to you via the postpak you provided.

Congrats again, enjoy your last little while in Australia, and have a wonderful time in the UK!

Jx


----------



## daly

JenAva said:


> That's spectacular news! CONGRATS!!! I've never heard of anyone receiving that email and not getting their visa, so now you've just got to wait for it to get to you from Manila. Less than a week to go then! So happy for you.
> 
> And, slightly more selfishly, also happy for me as I know that the process is moving forwards and not at a complete stand-still. Great news for people like myself and others who applied around the same time, as I am now a little more confident that I'll get good news in the next two weeks or so.
> 
> The bit about collection is for people IN the Philippines. Yours will come back to you via the postpak you provided.
> 
> Congrats again, enjoy your last little while in Australia, and have a wonderful time in the UK!
> 
> Jx


Thanks Jen,

All the very best to you too and everyone that are waiting out there! 

And thank you to Expat Forum and best regards to Joppa! 

Daly x


----------



## natpryce

Woo Hoo Daly, that is excellent news!! Also JenAva that means your is not too far away & ours just behind that. So exciting to log on & see an approval from Manilla this has cheered me up so much. 
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## JenAva

natpryce said:


> Woo Hoo Daly, that is excellent news!! Also JenAva that means your is not too far away & ours just behind that. So exciting to log on & see an approval from Manilla this has cheered me up so much.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


I really hope so, Nat. I'm going a little bit loopy in the meantime! And I had a job offer confirmed today (hurray!) so am even more keen to get home so I can actually start my job!

Fingers crossed for both of us... and everyone else on here... that it gets sorted REALLY soon.

Jx


----------



## Blompot

gkt said:


> Hello Blompot, anything on your side from UKBA SA yet?


hello everyone. sad but thrue, i am still waiting. stressing about the dogs. do anyone know when the waiting period is over for non-euro countries, how long is the blood test valid?

congrats to those who got there visas!:clap2:


----------



## Blompot

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: ?


----------



## gkt

Blompot said:


> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
> Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
> Projected timeline given: 10 working days
> Date your visa was received: ?


Ok, mine is in the 23rd working day today....very frustrating this waiting thing


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

*@Blompot and GKT*, did you both have child applications with yours? If yes, that may explain the delay-UKBA may be checking everything over with especial care because there are child applications to consider as well.

Applicants in the US and Canada are seeing longer waiting periods, and additional questions+requests for further documentation-this may be the case in your area as well.


----------



## gkt

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> *@Blompot and GKT*, did you both have child applications with yours? If yes, that may explain the delay-UKBA may be checking everything over with especial care because there are child applications to consider as well.
> 
> Applicants in the US and Canada are seeing longer waiting periods, and additional questions+requests for further documentation-this may be the case in your area as well.


yes, mine was with 1 child....


----------



## Blompot

Wow! Just got this message:
Processed visa application ref no. VFS-X dispatched to you via FedEx courier on 24/05/2012.Please expect delivery within 24 to 48 hrs (Sat Sun and Public Holidays excluded)

Hold thumbs it has been approved!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

gkt said:


> yes, mine was with 1 child....


I thought I recalled you posting that you had submitted for yourself and a child. The child app is probably what is taking a little longer to process-hang in there, if they need more info they will contact you as they have done the US and Canadian applicants with children.


----------



## gkt

Blompot said:


> Wow! Just got this message:
> Processed visa application ref no. VFS-X dispatched to you via FedEx courier on 24/05/2012.Please expect delivery within 24 to 48 hrs (Sat Sun and Public Holidays excluded)
> 
> Hold thumbs it has been approved!


Great news, atleast you received a text...was it just you who applied or was it you and/plus child? Was it @ SA Pretoria?


----------



## gkt

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I thought I recalled you posting that you had submitted for yourself and a child. The child app is probably what is taking a little longer to process-hang in there, if they need more info they will contact you as they have done the US and Canadian applicants with children.


Yes, will try be alittle more patient, yes was me and child applying...we will wait and see...just frustrating!


----------



## Blompot

gkt said:


> Great news, atleast you received a text...was it just you who applied or was it you and/plus child? Was it @ SA Pretoria?


Hi, I got 2 girls, all 3 application send to postal door to door services. It was processed at pretoria british high commision. Just hope it is approved.


----------



## gkt

Blompot said:


> Hi, I got 2 girls, all 3 application send to postal door to door services. It was processed at pretoria british high commision. Just hope it is approved.


Mine was with my daughter....2 applications...been waiting 23 days now...hope to get some news atleast next week....Fingers crossed for you, keep us posted on the turn of events...


----------



## Blompot

gkt said:


> Mine was with my daughter....2 applications...been waiting 23 days now...hope to get some news atleast next week....Fingers crossed for you, keep us posted on the turn of events...


We waiting 42 working days. Very frustrating. I think the best to get the waiting period over is to keep busy. But still nerve wrecking! Maybe tomorrow or Monday we will know if approved or refused. :confused2:


----------



## gkt

Blompot said:


> We waiting 42 working days. Very frustrating. I think the best to get the waiting period over is to keep busy. But still nerve wrecking! Maybe tomorrow or Monday we will know if approved or refused. :confused2:


Ok, I think if you are within Pretoria and they sent your package via Fedex you may get them tomorrow, this was an appeal wasn't it?


----------



## Blompot

gkt said:


> Ok, I think if you are within Pretoria and they sent your package via Fedex you may get them tomorrow, this was an appeal wasn't it?


No appeal. Had to resubmit. Unfortunately we out of the 24 hour region. I expect Monday afternoon or Tuesday morning.


----------



## JenAva

natpryce said:


> Woo Hoo Daly, that is excellent news!! Also JenAva that means your is not too far away & ours just behind that. So exciting to log on & see an approval from Manilla this has cheered me up so much.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


I just received the "Your visa will be despatched [sic] shortly" email so may well be home by the end of next week if the post is kind.

Not to get your hopes up, @natpryce, but if all goes smoothly it looks like yours shouldn't be too far away based on my timeline, and @daly's.


----------



## natpryce

Big massive WOOOOOOO HOOOOOO!!! Im so happy for you JenAva. Thats is brilliant news, will be so nice for you to be together again. Gee just in time for the glorious weather they are having. All the best & have a safe flight.
Nat x:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Blompot

Good news! Visas granted! Yippeee! Here is my timeline. 

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: 26-05-2012 granted! 42 working days!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Blompot said:


> Good news! Visas granted! Yippeee! Here is my timeline.
> 
> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
> Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
> Projected timeline given: 10 working days
> Date your visa was received: 26-05-2012 granted! 42 working days!


Oh whew, I can exhale I'd been holding my breath. 

Congratulations, and have a wonderful flight!

Next up, GKT!

And congratulations to the others who've got the good news the past couple of days, too!


----------



## lnxjenn

*Hurrah*

Hurrah!!! I got my email this morning about 7:15a PST! I was laying in bed emailing my husband about something, and a few minutes later, that alert came in and there it was! I forwarded it to him, stating he got his wish, and then called him. I think he's more excited than I am!  Silly man!  I LOVE him!! 

So I should be getting all the papers probably tomorrow or tuesday (stupid holiday). And I will be working on my storage and purging this weekend to figure out how much crap i'm actually moving there. 


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal
Date application submitted (online or in person): submitted 22 April 2012 online
Date biometrics taken: 26 April 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7 May 2012 1635
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 19 July 2012 (?)
Date your visa was received: Email NOtification 25 May 2012

Not sure what the timeline is, but my date applied for was 19th July 2012. So, Hubby is very excited I'll be there for his birthday!  Just have to figure out how to move my kitties! And evaulate moving companies. BIG step closer!  Whee!!!


----------



## shellybeans

HOORAH lnxjenn!!!!!

That is fantastic news, and well ahead of the timeline you were expecting! Very, very happy for you. 

Did you ever get the email that your application had been forwarded to an ECO, or was it just the one saying that your visa had been issued?

Again, so happy for you. Please share any wisdom you pick up as you start weeding through shipping companies. It is something I hope to be doing soon too.


----------



## lnxjenn

I just got the email that we both got earlier in the month. And then the one this morning, stating my visa had been issued. So nothing in between those two. 

As for shipping companies, I have a 2 quotes so far... one is a lot better than the other. and waiting to hear are more specific quote from a third. Of course i only have a rough idea of what i'm taking but i don't think my items will be too far off of my esimate. Still doing my research and cleaning out my storage this weekend to a great purge!


----------



## Coco2101

Hi posting this timeline which is my partners. Desperately wanting him to get back to the uk soon, he's not seen our son in 14 weeks now. Miss him terribly  anyway this is his timeline.....

Country applying from: us
Type of visa applying for: family visitor 
Date application submitted: 2nd may
Biometrics taken: 2nd may
Date email sent confirming documents opened: 4th may
Projected timeline: 13 days

On day 14......still nothing......getting anxious!!


----------



## gkt

Blompot said:


> Good news! Visas granted! Yippeee! Here is my timeline.
> 
> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK set(m)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
> Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
> Projected timeline given: 10 working days
> Date your visa was received: 26-05-2012 granted! 42 working days!


Wow...............Congratulations, well am hoping then that ours come in mid of June by the looks of things.....What kinda documents did you submit for your kids to prove sole responsibility? Any documents? Just curious because I applied with my daughter too....And also who acted as sponsor for your kids?


----------



## gkt

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Oh whew, I can exhale I'd been holding my breath.
> 
> Congratulations, and have a wonderful flight!
> 
> Next up, GKT!
> 
> And congratulations to the others who've got the good news the past couple of days, too!



Yes, am next...hoping to receive an answer mid June looking at how Blompots went...fingers crossed


----------



## Blompot

gkt said:


> Wow...............Congratulations, well am hoping then that ours come in mid of June by the looks of things.....What kinda documents did you submit for your kids to prove sole responsibility? Any documents? Just curious because I applied with my daughter too....And also who acted as sponsor for your kids?


Thank you. Regarding documents for dependants. Husband is the sponsor. Children only their UN abridge birth certificates and passports with latest photos. I had to submit with it all a whole lot of documents. Maybe what helped, I used a marker on each document to highlight what it proves for. Example: living together, I highlighted our names and address with the postal date of each year. We are married for 8 years... 

Soon yours will be in post. I had a good look at mine; looks like the issue date was don the 21-06-2012. We only got notified the 24-06-2012. 

So my correct timeline

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK set (m)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26-03-2012 in person
Date biometrics taken: 26-03-2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-03-2012
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria BHC, 27-03-2012
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: 21-05-2012 granted! Waiting 42 working days!

I hold thumbs for all you waiting. It is not so nice the waiting period and the wonder if you going to be refused or approved. If you deep inside believe that you did the application the best honest way possible, you will definitely get an approved visa.:eyebrows:


----------



## English

just a quick update on my husband's timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement visa
Date application submitted (online): May 17
Date biometrics taken: May 21
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:May 22 
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 15 business days
Date your visa was received: waiting 

On May 23rd he got an email from them.. it wasn't saying that the application was being reviewed by ECO but it did say we had documents missing so they must have been reviewing it. It arrived at 4pm (he didn't get off work until 5pm!) and they gave us 7 days from that date to get the info to them. 

In his teens my husband had a POM<2 oz charge and he hadn't provided any info on it. It was so long ago he doesn't have the documents any more but he drove the 200+ miles to the court house and managed to get them to give him a certified copy which they kindly faxed for him to the UKBA (and he forwarded hard copies overnight). He did this within 24 hours of receiving the email so now we wait.... i'm hoping it doesn't affect things and that we are still being fast tracked within the 15 days... we've not heard anything since but they would have got the docs on Friday and it's a public holiday today.... fingers crossed....has anyone else had a similar situation?

Thanks for all your help and congrats to all those who recently received their visa's


----------



## JenAva

Visa is now in my hands, and I'll be home by the end of the week! Very exciting stuff!

So final timeline is:

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (VAF4)
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 17, 2012, online
Date biometrics taken: April 22, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Between April 26 and May, 2012 (due to transit to Manila)
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines
Projected timeline given: NONE. No longer sending emails to acknowledge receipt of application.
Date your visa was received: Email on Friday, May 25, 2012. Passport received Tuesday, May 29, 2012.

So that was 18 working days total for processing time, plus weekends, plus 3-6 days postage each way to/from the Philippines to/from small-town Australia.

Despite the stress, anxiety and general sulking about not being able to go home to London while the visa was being processed, yet again the Manila hub have been very efficient. Non-communicative, but definitely getting the job done without a fuss and getting everything returned remarkably quickly. Again!

Best of luck to everyone who is still waiting, particularly @natpryce - mustn't be far away now!

Jen Ava


----------



## natpryce

Thanks JenAva, Im so pleased for you. Not heard anything yet but am hoping by the end of this week or next. Well done to all those with recent approvals & for those still waiting I feel your pain 
Will keep you updated.
Cheers,
Nat


----------



## English

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement visa
Date application submitted (online): May 17
Date biometrics taken: May 21
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:May 22 
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 15 business days
Date more documentation requested by UKBA: May 23
Date additional docs received by UKBA: 24 May (faxed), 25 May (hard copies)
Date your visa was received: TODAY     ( passport being sent back tomorrow on overnight but email stated his visa has been issued...

I'm still at work and i've been jumping up and down in the office i'm so excited... everyone is laughing at me but i don't care! I can't wait to see my hubby!!!!   

Good luck to all those still waiting for news and I hope you get yours soon!

I definitely would reccomend the additional $300 to fast track the application. It's so worth it to get my hubby here sooner so he can spend time with my Dad before it's too late.. i'm just so relieved...


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

English said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement visa
> Date application submitted (online): May 17
> Date biometrics taken: May 21
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:May 22
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Projected timeline given: 15 business days
> Date more documentation requested by UKBA: May 23
> Date additional docs received by UKBA: 24 May (faxed), 25 May (hard copies)
> Date your visa was received: TODAY     ( passport being sent back tomorrow on overnight but email stated his visa has been issued...
> 
> I'm still at work and i've been jumping up and down in the office i'm so excited... everyone is laughing at me but i don't care! I can't wait to see my hubby!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting for news and I hope you get yours soon!
> 
> I definitely would reccomend the additional $300 to fast track the application. It's so worth it to get my hubby here sooner so he can spend time with my Dad before it's too late.. i'm just so relieved...


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## vivkiik

English said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement visa
> Date application submitted (online): May 17
> Date biometrics taken: May 21
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:May 22
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Projected timeline given: 15 business days
> Date more documentation requested by UKBA: May 23
> Date additional docs received by UKBA: 24 May (faxed), 25 May (hard copies)
> Date your visa was received: TODAY     ( passport being sent back tomorrow on overnight but email stated his visa has been issued...
> 
> I'm still at work and i've been jumping up and down in the office i'm so excited... everyone is laughing at me but i don't care! I can't wait to see my hubby!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting for news and I hope you get yours soon!
> 
> I definitely would reccomend the additional $300 to fast track the application. It's so worth it to get my hubby here sooner so he can spend time with my Dad before it's too late.. i'm just so relieved...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## chad1017

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Fiance settlement visa
Date application submitted (online): April 6, 2012
Date biometrics taken: April 16, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 16, 2012 
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received: May 29, 2012/ 28 working days (excluding sat and sun, and may 7 holliday).

We received three different emails on the same day. One said a "decision on your visa application has been made. The second one said your processed visa application has been dispatched. The third one said "YOUR VISA WILL BE DISPATCHED SHORTLY". 

Send as much information as possible like pictures, emails, chat messages, and other information to show you communicate. Make copies of what you want returned to you but we were surprised that they returned almost everything back to us that we did not make copies off. But we were glad they did so we can use some of the data in our next step when we apply for FLR. 

We expected the visa decision to be made in June or July and we were surprised on monday morning to receive the three emails. We got almost everything we submitted and my partners passport with the visa the other day right to our doorstep. 

Thank you for everyones help and support. We read the forum almost everyday and it helped us a lot. We wish everyone goodluck. It is possible so dont lose hope bcos we didnt expect that this will be happening. Anyway we are a gay couple and we will be leaving on june 7, 2012 together. Again thank u everyone and may god bless us all.


----------



## natpryce

@Chad1017 i am so happy for you. Well done I wish you all the best for your future in the UK. I amalso very excited as I just received the email saying your visa will be dispatched. So that was 2 weeks total. Woo hoo!!!
Manilla has been much more efficient than I thought.
So happy!!!!!!!!!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Just want it in my hands now so I can believe its true!
xxx


----------



## lnxjenn

I got my passport back today. So I have the Entry visa on my page! I had to send a picture to my husband!  

Congrats to everyone else who has gotten theirs recently!! Jilly, has yours come back yet??


----------



## chek

Congrats😊


----------



## JenAva

natpryce said:


> @Chad1017 i am so happy for you. Well done I wish you all the best for your future in the UK. I amalso very excited as I just received the email saying your visa will be dispatched. So that was 2 weeks total. Woo hoo!!!
> Manilla has been much more efficient than I thought.
> So happy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Just want it in my hands now so I can believe its true!
> xxx


Hurray! I was hoping they'd stick to their current pace and you'd get approved early this week! Congrats, and enjoy your trip to the UK

Jx


----------



## lnxjenn

lnxjenn said:


> I got my passport back today. So I have the Entry visa on my page! I had to send a picture to my husband!
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who has gotten theirs recently!! Jilly, has yours come back yet??


  Oh my gosh, I meant to put Shellybeans not Jilly! Sorry Shelly! Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Elsat

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: UK Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 26
Date biometrics taken: May 29
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 30
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: Have not been given any
Date your visa was received: In Process

I am flying out on July 4 and I hope I get it on time. May I please request a group finger crossing/ holding thumb event for it to arrive in time?


----------



## gkt

I got my Spouse visa in 24 working days, but my daughters was refused, trying to re-apply and fingers crossed that I get my daughters visa ASAP as I do not have so much time, my visa is running....


----------



## Cael

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: UK Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 11
Date biometrics taken: May 11
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 15
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: Up to 12 weeks on average
Date your visa was received: May 30

I received the email notice in about two weeks!


----------



## shellybeans

Just a quick update on us. It is business day #12 since I got the email that our supporting documents had been received and organized (which was 7 business days after they actually arrived.) I am applying for a spouse visa and an additional family visa for my four-year old daughter. I'd appreciate any good vibes, good luck, or whatever else anybody believes in sent toward the UKBA on our behalf before the 4-day Jubilee weekend. My nerves are fairly frayed at this point and I'd really love to get some good news today. I'm a believer in positive energy but mine is about spent at this point so if anyone has any to spare, we'd sure appreciate it.

Shelly


----------



## gkt

shellybeans said:


> Just a quick update on us. It is business day #12 since I got the email that our supporting documents had been received and organized (which was 7 business days after they actually arrived.) I am applying for a spouse visa and an additional family visa for my four-year old daughter. I'd appreciate any good vibes, good luck, or whatever else anybody believes in sent toward the UKBA on our behalf before the 4-day Jubilee weekend. My nerves are fairly frayed at this point and I'd really love to get some good news today. I'm a believer in positive energy but mine is about spent at this point so if anyone has any to spare, we'd sure appreciate it.
> 
> Shelly


Hi shelly, for your 4 year old. what kind of documents did you submitt to satisfy the 'sole responsibility' rule?


----------



## shellybeans

gkt...

I submitted the birth certificate with only my name on it - no father. I also submitted the letter congratulating me on my pregnancy from the sperm bank with the date at the top from the month and year that she was conceived and a letter from the endocrinologist that did the inseminations stating that I got pregnant in their office using anonymous donor sperm and the month and the year that I gave birth. I hope that these documents were enough but, of course, I have no idea until I hear back from UKBA. My situation is really unique - I don't know anyone else who has applied under these exact circumstances - so I had no idea what to include.

I keep thinking back to when I decided I wanted to have a child on my own and to use donor sperm. I really thought about getting in touch with my husband at that time (we met when I did a year abroad at University way back in the early 90's) and asking him to be the sperm donor. But... we hadn't talked in nearly 10 years at that point and it just seemed odd to try to look him up out of the blue and ask for sperm. Little did I know that a year after she was born that he would be back in touch with me and that the future would unfold as it did. Life is so funny...


----------



## Oleander77

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: EEAFO
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 8 (online)
Date biometrics taken: May 15
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 30
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 11 days
Date your visa was received: Received your visa issued email June 1. 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you SO MUCH to everyone in this forum (Joppa, AnAmericanInScotland, JRGE especially)!!!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Oleander77 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: EEAFO
> Date application submitted (online or in person): May 8 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: May 15
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 30
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Projected timeline given: 11 days
> Date your visa was received: Received your visa issued email June 1.
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH to everyone in this forum (Joppa, AnAmericanInScotland, JRGE especially)!!!!


WOOHOO!!

*Shellybeans*, I've got everything crossed hoping that you hear something today (or Wed at the latest). I keep looking at the clock I have set to Central Time US and adding an hour-day's not over yet, so hang tough! :boxing:

*Elsat*, fingers crossed and thumbs held for you too


----------



## American transplant

shellybeans said:


> Just a quick update on us. It is business day #12 since I got the email that our supporting documents had been received and organized (which was 7 business days after they actually arrived.) I am applying for a spouse visa and an additional family visa for my four-year old daughter. I'd appreciate any good vibes, good luck, or whatever else anybody believes in sent toward the UKBA on our behalf before the 4-day Jubilee weekend. My nerves are fairly frayed at this point and I'd really love to get some good news today. I'm a believer in positive energy but mine is about spent at this point so if anyone has any to spare, we'd sure appreciate it.
> 
> Shelly


We are sending good vibes your way, it looks like we are on the same time line. We haven't heard anything yet either.


----------



## shellybeans

American Transplant,

I looked back and could not find your timeline. Did you send documents and get the email around the same time I did? And are you applying just for yourself or for other family members as well? Spouse visa?

I'm somewhat heartened to think you are with me. I've been increasingly worried since lnxjenn got hers last Friday. She was only a day ahead of me with her application and documents email but now I'm 4 days and counting behind her with getting any word at all from UKBA. 

I'm still holding out hope for today but there are only a few hours left and I imagine everyone in that office is busy talking about and planning their 4 day Jubilee weekend rather than focusing on my application. I am feeling quite hopeless today.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

shellybeans said:


> American Transplant,
> 
> I looked back and could not find your timeline. Did you send documents and get the email around the same time I did? And are you applying just for yourself or for other family members as well? Spouse visa?
> 
> I'm somewhat heartened to think you are with me. I've been increasingly worried since lnxjenn got hers last Friday. She was only a day ahead of me with her application and documents email but now I'm 4 days and counting behind her with getting any word at all from UKBA.
> 
> I'm still holding out hope for today but there are only a few hours left and I imagine everyone in that office is busy talking about and planning their 4 day Jubilee weekend rather than focusing on my application. I am feeling quite hopeless today.


You and AmericanTransplant both have children with your applications-it will take a bit longer apparently, but You. Must. Not. Give. Up. 

Hang in there, both of you! First of all the day is not completely over. Second of all you both have minor child apps being weighed at the same time. Third of all there have been extra US holidays and UK bank holidays in your countdown.

So stay calm, have a cold one (it's five o'clock somewhere), take a brisk walk around the block, kick a tree stump, or play a bit of racquetball to work off some of the built up tension.

Stay calm, stay hopeful, and stay active. Ask me how I know these things work-well, except the cold one. I don't drink beer, lol!

PS-UKBA staff are conscientious, hardworking folks who actually are working today-Oleander has got news so it's entirely possible you will too.


----------



## American transplant

shellybeans said:


> American Transplant,
> 
> I looked back and could not find your timeline. Did you send documents and get the email around the same time I did? And are you applying just for yourself or for other family members as well? Spouse visa?
> 
> I'm somewhat heartened to think you are with me. I've been increasingly worried since lnxjenn got hers last Friday. She was only a day ahead of me with her application and documents email but now I'm 4 days and counting behind her with getting any word at all from UKBA.
> 
> I'm still holding out hope for today but there are only a few hours left and I imagine everyone in that office is busy talking about and planning their 4 day Jubilee weekend rather than focusing on my application. I am feeling quite hopeless today.


Shellybeans,

I applied for settlement on a spousal visa, and my girls applied for right of abode. My wife has lived with me in the US for the last 10+ years. The wait is horrible, our return to England is to help care for my mother in law, our life here has been on pause. Let's hope for good news!


----------



## American transplant

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> You and AmericanTransplant both have children with your applications-it will take a bit longer apparently, but You. Must. Not. Give. Up.
> 
> Hang in there, both of you! First of all the day is not completely over. Second of all you both have minor child apps being weighed at the same time. Third of all there have been extra US holidays and UK bank holidays in your countdown.
> 
> So stay calm, have a cold one (it's five o'clock somewhere), take a brisk walk around the block, kick a tree stump, or play a bit of racquetball to work off some of the built up tension.
> 
> Stay calm, stay hopeful, and stay active. Ask me how I know these things work-well, except the cold one. I don't drink beer, lol!
> 
> PS-UKBA staff are conscientious, hardworking folks who actually are working today-Oleander has got news so it's entirely possible you will too.


Thank you for your positivity and good advice!


----------



## travelspice

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry (self) and 3 dependants
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 25
Date biometrics taken: May 30
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: in process
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: Have not been given any yet
Date your visa was received: In Process


----------



## shellybeans

Thanks AmericaninScotland. You are always so completely lovely.

Thinking of you guys too AmericanTransplant. Now that you describe your story I know exactly who you are. Hoping for good news for all of us very soon.


----------



## Joppa

UKBA in NYC won't reopen till Wednesday because of Jubilee holidays.


----------



## travelspice

Can anyone tell me approx how long it takes for New York to open my DHL package from biometrics? Was sent on Weds May 30...


----------



## deebz

travelspice said:


> Can anyone tell me approx how long it takes for New York to open my DHL package from biometrics? Was sent on Weds May 30...


We got our email saying they had opened it about a week and a half after sending it


----------



## travelspice

thanks! will hope to see info late next week then!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Did the lady in the office say how she was sending it?

Did she give you waybill to track the package? If so, I'd say give it about a week after NY receives it for the "we've received your package" email to come.


----------



## travelspice

the receipt says overnight courier and I also have a receipt for each application with a barcode tracking number but I am assuming the barcode tracking number is internal for UKBA and not DHL? I think $60 was a good price for overnight courier.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

travelspice said:


> the receipt says overnight courier and I also have a receipt for each application with a barcode tracking number but I am assuming the barcode tracking number is internal for UKBA and not DHL? I think $60 was a good price for overnight courier.


Somewhere on the DHL receipt you will have a tracking number and a url to go to online so that you can track the progress of your package. 

I'm not sure, but I think DHL has a sign-up so you can be emailed notice when your package is delivered and signed for at its destination point. You can either pdf or copy/past to a word.doc to save that for future reference (as in DHL got a sign-off but the office swears it never arrived-not that I've ever heard of that happening with the UKBA so don't worry!)

Although experience indicates the countdown on the projected timeline actually starts from when UKBA NYC opens the package, it is still a great relief to applicants to know when the package has been delivered and signed for at the UKBA

It's possible your package arrived Thursday or Friday. You won't hear anything official from the UKBA now until Wednesday at the earliest (Jubilee holiday Mon and Tues) but at least through tracking your package on the DHL site (you MUST have the tracking number from the DHL receipt to track) you'll know it's there.

And now the next caveat-it's entirely possible that the package did not arrive to the UKBA NYC when there was an authorised receiver, and the tracking site will also tell you that. If it hasn't been received and signed for at the UKBA NYC office, try to tell yourself it will be delivered, received, and signed for by an authorised receiver at the UKBA NYC office as soon as they are back in the office.


----------



## travelspice

hmmm...the receipt has a transaction ref code, would this be it: CA05-CB-1215144268-S but otherwise there is nothing on the receipt other than the cost,the tax and how I paid and details of what I purchsed "Sales - UK Visa applications/ Worldbridge Products - Overnight Courier to - 1 - $54.00 plus tax 6.48 and that is all...


----------



## travelspice

ooh hang on, I just found a big waybill at the bottom of the pile of papers...aha! with tracking number highlighted...will check the status now! woooo!


----------



## travelspice

YAY! The tracking number says it arrived and was signed for in New York on May 31 at 10am!!


----------



## cliffbyford

Doing this on behalf of my wife, as so many people here helped us through the process!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 18 April 
Date biometrics taken: 25 April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3 May
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 13 days
Date your visa was received: 23 May

Sorry taken me so long to update - have been focused on getting my wife here safe and sound. She's now been here the past three days, it's been wonderful! Thanks to all once again for assisting us in making it possible.


----------



## deebz

Not sure of the format cause im on my phone but here goes

Country applying from: Canada
Application submitted online: may 7th
Biometrics appointment: may 11th
App sent in: may 11th from Toronto visa office
Ukba visa office: NY
Date recieved: email confirming package has been opened may 17th
Timeframe given: 3 - 12 weeks
Date visa recieved: email saying visa has been issued on june 4th 

Weeeeeee ^_^ so happy cant wait to get passport back to confirm that it has been issued


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

deebz said:


> Not sure of the format cause im on my phone but here goes
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Application submitted online: may 7th
> Biometrics appointment: may 11th
> App sent in: may 11th from Toronto visa office
> Ukba visa office: NY
> Date recieved: email confirming package has been opened may 17th
> Timeframe given: 3 - 12 weeks
> Date visa recieved: email saying visa has been issued on june 4th
> 
> Weeeeeee ^_^ so happy cant wait to get passport back to confirm that it has been issued


Seriously, they're working today?! Congrats!!

ETA: Hang in there Shellybeans and AmericanTransplant!


----------



## shellybeans

They are definitely working today (or were) because WE JUST GOT TWO EMAILS saying YOUR UK VISA HAS BEEN ISSUED!!!!!!! 

I am beside myself. And cannot reach my husband who is, no doubt, in the pub Jubileeing. Will post my timeline in a bit. I am still reeling from the news.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

shellybeans said:


> they are definitely working today (or were) because we just got two emails saying your uk visa has been issued!!!!!!! :d:d:d:d
> 
> i am beside myself. And cannot reach my husband who is, no doubt, in the pub jubileeing. Will post my timeline in a bit. I am still reeling from the news.


yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lnxjenn

shellybeans said:


> They are definitely working today (or were) because WE JUST GOT TWO EMAILS saying YOUR UK VISA HAS BEEN ISSUED!!!!!!!
> 
> I am beside myself. And cannot reach my husband who is, no doubt, in the pub Jubileeing. Will post my timeline in a bit. I am still reeling from the news.


Yay Shelly!!  Definitely nothing to worry!


----------



## shellybeans

Beside myself with joy... I should have clarified. My visa worries are over (apart from packing up the entire house, etc.) But... HOORAH!!! And Happy Jubilee!!!


----------



## Joppa

shellybeans said:


> They are definitely working today (or were) because WE JUST GOT TWO EMAILS saying YOUR UK VISA HAS BEEN ISSUED!!!!!!!
> 
> I am beside myself. And cannot reach my husband who is, no doubt, in the pub Jubileeing. Will post my timeline in a bit. I am still reeling from the news.


UKBA is closed but WorldBridge is working!


----------



## Elsat

Joppa said:


> UKBA is closed but WorldBridge is working!


I got my email today saying that my parcel has been opened. I am taking that as my first bit of good news!


----------



## travelspice

Elsat said:


> I got my email today saying that my parcel has been opened. I am taking that as my first bit of good news!


Oooh I like the sound of that because I see your documents were received in New York on May 30 and the courier stated my documents were received May 31 so based on that, maybe tomorrow I will get notified my package was opened!! 

fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## American transplant

shellybeans said:


> Beside myself with joy... I should have clarified. My visa worries are over (apart from packing up the entire house, etc.) But... HOORAH!!! And Happy Jubilee!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## deebz

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Seriously, they're working today?! Congrats!!
> 
> ETA: Hang in there Shellybeans and AmericanTransplant!


Lol thanks, Yeah my emails from them came at weird times. Got our first email confirming package and what not on a sunday at 6:19pm Then your visa has been issued one on a bank holiday. Maybe they are doing overtime due to high influx of visa apps??


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

deebz said:


> Lol thanks, Yeah my emails from them came at weird times. Got our first email confirming package and what not on a sunday at 6:19pm Then your visa has been issued one on a bank holiday. Maybe they are doing overtime due to high influx of visa apps??


I'm thinking overtime too, due to backlogs, but then again, the projected timeline had recently dropped, so :confused2: 

Joppa mentioned WorldBridge must have been working, but I didn't know WB actually processes visas, I thought that was strictly UKBA staff. 

Ultimately, who cares?! What matters is you guys got your visas processed and approved-WOOHOO!!


----------



## travelspice

Hooray my application package has been opened today, June.5, in New York!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

travelspice said:


> Hooray my application package has been opened today, June.5, in New York!!


Did they include a link to the timeline in your '...your application and supporting documents have been opened and organised...' email?

You're going for the ancestry visas so I'm wondering if there is a difference.


----------



## travelspice

Hi Yes they included this link for timelines:
UK Border Agency news and updates

And they also state:

You will receive further e-mails advising you of -
1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and
2. The outcome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package. You should allow a minimum of 3 working days for your documents to be sent back to you by DHL EXPRESS. If you chose to pick up at the Toronto VAC, WorldBridge will contact you directly.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

travelspice said:


> Hi Yes they included this link for timelines:
> UK Border Agency news and updates
> 
> And they also state:
> 
> You will receive further e-mails advising you of -
> 1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and
> 2. The outcome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package. You should allow a minimum of 3 working days for your documents to be sent back to you by DHL EXPRESS. If you chose to pick up at the Toronto VAC, WorldBridge will contact you directly.


You might hear something within 11 days, but don't hold your breath on the '...next stage of the process...' one, lol. A lot of people don't, or they get the '...your application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer...' on the same day they get the '...your UK visa has been issued...'

ETA: because you have child applications with yours, it may take longer than the 11 business days-several others have experienced a longer wait, so don't be too upset if you get close to the timeline and still haven't heard anything further.


----------



## travelspice

I won't start to worry until we get to over 20 days...these are business days right? So I am thinking around the first week of July, if I have heard nothing, I may start to bite my nails off...I wonder if they are going to have any problems with my application, would I hear something sooner rather than later?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

travelspice said:


> I won't start to worry until we get to over 20 days...these are business days right? So I am thinking around the first week of July, if I have heard nothing, I may start to bite my nails off...I wonder if they are going to have any problems with my application, would I hear something sooner rather than later?


Yes, business days, and yes, if they have problems you will definitely hear from them sooner rather than later. Lol, good for you to decide to hold off biting your nails until it's been 20 days-I started nail biting about Day Three!


----------



## Joppa

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Yes, business days, and yes, if they have problems you will definitely hear from them sooner rather than later. Lol, good for you to decide to hold off biting your nails until it's been 20 days-I started nail biting about Day Three!


It's difficult to give a definite timeline for applications, as each one is unique. When you make multiple applications including your dependants, it naturally takes longer as they have to determine the outcome of each application separately, though they are considered together. What lengthens the process is when the application(s) have to be referred to London, to caseworking section (a specialist department dealing with complex cases), where a further delay of several weeks is to be expected (they are understaffed). The trouble is you aren't told your case has gone to London, so you are left wondering what on earth is going on. While the local ECO and ECM have a lot of discretion in decision making, there are certain situations (identified in their manual - which is publicly available - and internal memoranda - which are not) which must be referred to London. This is done to achieve some sort of consistency of practice across UKBA, which becomes important when an appeal is lodged and past judgements are invoked.

travelspice has applied for ancestry visas, which aren't strictly-speaking settlement visas (limited to 5 years but can be renewed or ILR applied) and I'd have thought referral is unlikely, and criteria are such that not many people get turned down. The only potential question mark I think lies with the business of sole responsibility, but I think that's well covered.


----------



## shellybeans

Visas in the house!!!!!


----------



## deebz

shellybeans said:


> Visas in the house!!!!!


Yay ours came today too. Congrats!!!


----------



## JHoward

lalchicy said:


> The wait is over!!!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online April 21st
> Date biometrics taken: Tues. April 24th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 25th. Email May 1st.
> Office location processing your visa: NY
> Projected timeline given: 12 Days
> Date Visa was moved to ECO: May 14th
> Date Visa Issued: May 15th
> Date your visa was received: hopefully in 3 - 5 business days!!
> Priority Service: None.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!! If anyone wants to know what I used for my visa application and what not, just let me know.  The people on this site are so amazing and helpful!
> 
> Now... i have to pack ;;





Congrats!!! Would love to know what you used for your visa!! I have just applied for my spousal/settlement visa and it arrived at the UKBA today as per UPS tracker. Not sure what to expect as have read many mixed reviews on the process. Am currently on pins and needles hoping that my application will be approved. My husband is from UK and I am from US but we are currently living together in US as he is on a J1 working visa until end of July. My hope is to return to England with him at the end of his visa. Any info you have on how you got your visa would be great. Am trying to get comparable situations to mine! Thank you


----------



## JHoward

Here's hoping for a fast processing time! I'm starting to regret not purchasing the expedited service, although the UKBA Facebook page says you can purchase the service after application submission. 


Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): online May 25th
Date biometrics taken: Thursday May 31st
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 6th via UPS tracker, still waiting on email from UKBA 
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: none yet
Date Visa was moved to ECO:
Date Visa Issued:
Date your visa was received: 

Really stressing out now! Am hoping my visa is granted as I am hoping to travel back to the UK with my husband when his J1 visa is up end of July. We are both living here in US so neither have concrete jobs lined up in UK, am most afraid that this will cause my application to be denied  anyone else with similar circumstances?


----------



## American transplant

JHoward said:


> Here's hoping for a fast processing time! I'm starting to regret not purchasing the expedited service, although the UKBA Facebook page says you can purchase the service after application submission.
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online May 25th
> Date biometrics taken: Thursday May 31st
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 6th via UPS tracker, still waiting on email from UKBA
> Office location processing your visa: NY
> Projected timeline given: none yet
> Date Visa was moved to ECO:
> Date Visa Issued:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Really stressing out now! Am hoping my visa is granted as I am hoping to travel back to the UK with my husband when his J1 visa is up end of July. We are both living here in US so neither have concrete jobs lined up in UK, am most afraid that this will cause my application to be denied  anyone else with similar circumstances?


My wife came to the US on a fiancé visa almost 11 years ago and we are now having to return to England. Our solicitor had us both submit our CV's to show that we are employable and I also procured two job offers, one in my career field as well as a low paying on the job training position. We also have my brother and sister in law acting as my third party sponsors as my wife currently resides with me in the US.


----------



## American transplant

I received a call this morning from UKBA New York, they needed to clarify an issue without payment. My settlement visa had been approved and I should have it Monday! I will post my timeline once the documents are in my hands!


----------



## JHoward

American transplant said:


> I received a call this morning from UKBA New York, they needed to clarify an issue without payment. My settlement visa had been approved and I should have it Monday! I will post my timeline once the documents are in my hands!


Congrats!! That is excellent news!! Lets hope we all get the same good news soon!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

American transplant said:


> I received a call this morning from UKBA New York, they needed to clarify an issue without payment. My settlement visa had been approved and I should have it Monday! I will post my timeline once the documents are in my hands!


Congratulations, this is GREAT news


----------



## American transplant

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Congratulations, this is GREAT news


Thank you!


----------



## American transplant

Duplicate post


----------



## American transplant

My visa and my girls ROA arrived this morning! Now it's time to book a flight, close out my job and pack!

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: spouse settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 21 April 2012 online
Date biometrics taken: 27 April 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15 May 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 13 days
Date your visa was received: 11 June 2012


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

American transplant said:


> My visa and my girls ROA arrived this morning! Now it's time to book a flight, close out my job and pack!
> 
> Country applying from:USA
> Type of visa applied for: spouse settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 21 April 2012 online
> Date biometrics taken: 27 April 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15 May 2012
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 13 days
> Date your visa was received: 11 June 2012


Congratulations again, and enjoy your flight to be with your family!


----------



## sandikim

Congratulations


----------



## 8claytons

SUCCESS!! Ridiculous amount of time, worry (and money), but all's well that ends well:

- Country applying from: USA
- Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General (plus 3 dependents)
- CoS received from future employer: 17 May, 2012
- Date application submitted (online): 21 May, 2012
- Date biometrics taken: 30 May, 2012
- Supporting documents sent by FedEx to UK Border Agency: Thursday, 7 June
- Documentation received by UK Border Agency office: Friday, 8 June
- Office location processing your visa: New York
- Projected timeline given: 48h (paid the fee for priority service)
- Visa application approved: Monday 11 June
- Visa, passport and original documents returned: Tuesday 12 June.


----------



## travellove

Hello All!
I am new to this, but have enjoyed creeping around and reading all of the stories. Plus seeing as I'm waiting for my visa, this forum has been keeping me sane (well..only slightly) Congratulations to all who have been granted visas! WOOHOO! 

I have a bit of concern, concerning my visa though. Don't know if anyone has gone through anything similar? 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: visitor visa
Date application submitted: May 17, 2012 online
Date biometrics taken: May 22, 2012
Supporting documents sent to UK Border Agency: May 22, 2012, however a week later my documents came back (June 1, 2012) and there was a request to send forgotten documents (my two passport size pictures--oops!) I sent it again via UPS June 2, 2012. According to UPS tracker it arrived and was signed for June 4, 2012.
Documentation received by UK Border Agency office: June 8, 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 48 hours since I paid for priority service. However June 11, 2012 I received an email stating that my case needed further processing time and told it could take up to 15 days!
Visa application approved: N/A but hopefully soon!
Visa, passport and original documents returned: N/A

I am a bit worried seeing as it’s taking a lot longer than planned. I am only trying to visit my boyfriend for the summer as I need to get back to school in September. After reading all the stories about people actually trying to get marriage visas or even SETTLEMENT visas it seems like a bad sign that my visitor’s visa is taking this long to process. I’ve been with my Boyfriend for two years now, and have been to Scotland to visit him four times usually in increments of three months--never overstaying my welcome. I provided all of the correct documentation, he and his parents even wrote sponsorship letters. I’ve only had problems getting into the country once but it was cleared up and after some questioning I was granted my requested four months stay…I’m wondering if that has something to do with it? I have a ‘special’ stamp in my passport because of that. The only reason we decided to go with entry clearance this time is because we thought it would make getting into the country at least a little more hassle free (yeah, right!)
Man, I don’t know but I’m sooo stressed out (and a wee bit paranoid too I suppose). I am glued to my computer hoping to get that 'good-news-email', and my ears have become hyper sensitive. Every time I think I hear a UPS size truck driving by I have to rush to the window. 
Seriously, I’m becoming some sort of obsessive dog. 

Does anyone know if it is normal to get an email stating “your application requires further processing time” and still have a good chance of via approval or is that kind of automatic grounds for refusal?


----------



## sandikim

Visa Issued..so happy, such a relief.

Time line.

Applied online 9th May
Biometrics 17th May
Package sent 24th May
Recieved 25th May
1st Email 1st June
Visa issued 12th June.
Took 7 working days.

Thank you to all on here for help and information.
Good Luck to everyone.
Husband coming home in 3 weeks.


----------



## Elsat

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: UK Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 26
Date biometrics taken: May 29
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 30
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: Have not been given any
Date your visa was received: I have received an email today, June 14, that my visa has been approved and I will have my passport with visa back tomorrow!! - That was painless - I was expecting more stress somehow! Wow, happy, happy! (Luckily I have many other things to stress about.)


----------



## ememememem

Can anyone help? Is this normal??? I sent the application to UKBA New York through Fedex on June 11th (siganiture confirmed), however, as of today June 14th, I still haven't got the email confirmation of the receipt of my application. I am getting nervous!!!


----------



## Elsat

I bet you will get the confirmation email today or tomorrow. No need to worry yet!


----------



## ememememem

Elsat said:


> I bet you will get the confirmation email today or tomorrow. No need to worry yet!


ok, will keep waiting until the end of today, otherwise I will email them or what.... Thanks!


----------



## Elsat

Did you pay for the 48 hour expedited service? My application arrived in New York on May 30 and I received my email that they had opened it on June 4 - I did NOT pay for the expedited service. If I were you I will give it until Monday before thinking about emailing them.


----------



## ememememem

No, I didn't pay for the expedited service. So if they keep the same process speed, I should expect a confirmation email sometime today ><


----------



## Elsat

.......or maybe tomorrow.......or maybe Monday. You are fine, There is no need to stress yet.


----------



## JollyCynic

ememememem said:


> ok, will keep waiting until the end of today, otherwise I will email them or what.... Thanks!


It was nearly a week between FedEx signature confirmation and e-mail confirmation for me ... and I highly suspect that people sending in anything right now can expect to wait on EVERYTHING longer.

We all know what it's like. We were also all certain that every day that ticked away was absolute proof that they'd lost our application, that they had intentionally thrown it away, that they'd found secret code in it and had turned it over to the Ministry of Intelligence and we should instead expect a knock on our door, that they just personally didn't like us, that they were passing our photos around the office and laughing at us, that not only were they NOT going to approve our application, but that they had begun legal proceedings to remove citizenship from our spouse to make sure we never set foot on British soil again ...

Don't worry. They got it. It isn't lost. It will be processed in something approaching the order in which it was received. Take up a hobby you have no hope of accomplishing so you won't notice how much time has passed, like knitting continental-style, or understanding UKBA legislation documents.

In a few weeks, this part will be behind you, and you'll have a whole new set of problems to make you nervous. Isn't that great?


----------



## ememememem

Elsat said:


> .......or maybe tomorrow.......or maybe Monday. You are fine, There is no need to stress yet.


you are so right, just got my email:clap2::clap2::clap2:

hope things will be smooth  have a good day~~~


----------



## travelspice

VISAS HAVE BEEN ISSUED!! 
Got email this morning for myself and all 3 kids, 4 separate emails all stating:
Your UK visa has been issued.
Delivery times:
Within the USA: Next business day
Outside the USA: 2-5 days

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry (self) and 3 dependants
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 25
Date biometrics taken: May 30
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June.5
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: not more than 3 weeks.
Date your visa was received: 2-5 days FROM TODAY!!! 

I AM SO FREAKING HAPPY!! THANK YOU TO JOPPA AND EVERYONE WHO HAS HELPED ME ALONG THE WAY, THIS PLACE IS AMAZING!!!

Any chance of finding a potential date now for this single UK-bound mamma of 3?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

travelspice said:


> VISAS HAVE BEEN ISSUED!!
> Got email this morning for myself and all 3 kids, 4 separate emails all stating:
> Your UK visa has been issued.
> Delivery times:
> Within the USA: Next business day
> Outside the USA: 2-5 days
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry (self) and 3 dependants
> Date application submitted (online or in person): May 25
> Date biometrics taken: May 30
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June.5
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: not more than 3 weeks.
> Date your visa was received: 2-5 days FROM TODAY!!!
> 
> I AM SO FREAKING HAPPY!! THANK YOU TO JOPPA AND EVERYONE WHO HAS HELPED ME ALONG THE WAY, THIS PLACE IS AMAZING!!!
> 
> Any chance of finding a potential date now for this single UK-bound mamma of 3?



OMG, CONGRATS, TS!

Am VERY VERY PLEASED!

Any chance the orthodontist can hurry up on Oldest Son's dental work, or at least refer you to someone in North Van who can do it for you? It shouldn't have to take months and months to get it all sorted.


----------



## American transplant

Congratulations Travelspice!


----------



## travelspice

I have an appointment next week in North Van...moved it up but still could take ages to get it sorted but at least not as long as originally thought!
Hoping he has his two retainers by Sept...they say he has to come in constantly for tighening and checking but I am sure he can do that in the UK...just have it all covered here, the ortho costs, so am not sure what costing would be for that in the UK.
I am assuming we will be able to use the NHS to a certain degree but not sure where orthodontist stuff falls.






WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> OMG, CONGRATS, TS!
> 
> Am VERY VERY PLEASED!
> 
> Any chance the orthodontist can hurry up on Oldest Son's dental work, or at least refer you to someone in North Van who can do it for you? It shouldn't have to take months and months to get it all sorted.


----------



## B.C. Love

I recently Married my wife, my first love who is a UK citizen and I reside in USA, our application to NY British Consulate was received via Fedex on 6/12/12. We have not yet received Email confirmation that they have begun processing. Should we wait another few days or send an email to them?. Also, we need our original pics and wedding cards back as these are the originals. Will then send them with the passport? Thanx in advance for the help


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

B.C. Love said:


> I recently Married my wife, my first love who is a UK citizen and I reside in USA, our application to NY British Consulate was received via Fedex on 6/12/12. We have not yet received Email confirmation that they have begun processing. Should we wait another few days or send an email to them?. Also, we need our original pics and wedding cards back as these are the originals. Will then send them with the passport? Thanx in advance for the help


Congratulations on marrying your first love And welcome to the forum. 

It may take them up to a week to open and acknowledge your package. A few people waited even longer, but ordinarily a week (5 business days) is normal. Hang in there, stay calm, you should hear something by the end of next week at the latest, I'd think. 

Re the pics, I got all of mine back when they sent my passport back.


----------



## B.C. Love

Thank you sooooo much for fast response. We will post updates as they come!


----------



## B.C. Love

Thank you so much for the quick response! We have also paid the priority fee so are anxiously waiting. We will post any updates...


----------



## impatient

Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for: Fiance visa 
Date application submitted (online or in person): online 8th June 2012
Date biometrics taken: 14th June 2012 when application was handed into worldbridge
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Not yet recieved
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given: 86% within 90 days
Date your visa was received:

Hi,

My fiance handed his application in to worldbridge in Cairo and they have removed my certified copy of my passport really worrying about this as I am sure it is required. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## juggler

Country applying from: *US*
Type of visa applied for: *Settlement/spouse*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *online May 31st*
Date biometrics taken: *June 4th*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *June 14th. Email June 15th (Friday)*
Office location processing your visa: *NY*
Projected timeline given: *up to 15 business days*
Date Visa Issued: *June 18th (Monday!)*
Date your visa was received: *Should be tomorrow! (shipped next day UPS)*
Priority Service: *Yes, $300 priority *

I sent my application next day FedEx last Wednesday, received email confirmation on Friday, and woke up to my 'visa issued' email on Monday! Absolutely elated and overwhelmed, waiting to Skype with my wife before I tell her the news!

I'm shocked with how fast priority service worked out, and would certainly encourage others to pay the fee for peace of mind. My wife and I have been having worries since we learned about the proposed changes, and our financial situations aren't that fantastic (had 3rd part support), but having an answer so quickly and efficiently has just wiped away all the stress of the last six months. Now I just have to worry about booking a plane ticket 

This forum has been the most helpful resource since my wife and I made the decision to marry at the beginning of this year, and I wanted to say thanks to everyone who has answered questions and helped us directly, and indirectly through shared experiences. I certainly understand why posters keep returning to this place to help other people out, and intend to do the same  

Thank you, expat forum!


----------



## mangoonanapple

Country applying from: Vancouver, BC, Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spousal
Date application submitted (online or in person): online 9th April 2012
Date biometrics taken: 11th April 2012 in Vancouver BC WorldBridge office
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20th April 2012 (email notification)
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: (stopped believing the website)

**Caved in and paid Priority fee after missing husband's birthday, my birthday, and almost our wedding anniversary: 12th June 2012
Date your visa was received: 14th June 2012 (email - didn't clarify if our Priority fee helped with this or not...remains a mystery - any guesses would be welcome!)
Date DHL actually delivered to my door: JUST NOW!


----------



## mangoonanapple

Country applying from: Vancouver, BC, Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spousal
Date application submitted (online or in person): online 9th April 2012
Date biometrics taken: 11th April 2012 in Vancouver BC WorldBridge office
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20th April 2012 (email notification)
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: (stopped believing the website)

**Caved in and paid Priority fee after missing husband's birthday, my birthday, and almost our wedding anniversary: 12th June 2012

Date your visa was received: 14th June 2012 (email - didn't clarify if our Priority fee helped with this or not...remains a mystery - any guesses would be welcome!)
Date DHL actually delivered to my door: JUST NOW!


----------



## Rndebidee

mangoonanapple said:


> Country applying from: Vancouver, BC, Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online 9th April 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 11th April 2012 in Vancouver BC WorldBridge office
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20th April 2012 (email notification)
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: (stopped believing the website)
> 
> **Caved in and paid Priority fee after missing husband's birthday, my birthday, and almost our wedding anniversary: 12th June 2012
> 
> Date your visa was received: 14th June 2012 (email - didn't clarify if our Priority fee helped with this or not...remains a mystery - any guesses would be welcome!)
> Date DHL actually delivered to my door: JUST NOW!


Congratulations!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rocadownunder

Hi Guys
What is the priority fee all about?
We haven't seen this mentioned in the application forms?
Cheers


----------



## B.C. Love

We are on working day 6 now as our tracking # confirmed it was delivered on the 12th. We paid the settlement priority fee ,yet we still have not received a processing email confirmation...Any thoughts? =/


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

@Rocadownunder-I'm not sure Australia has a priority service (speeds up processing the application, usually to 48hrs). 

@B.C.Love, did you make sure to put the words 'PRIORITY PROCESSING' on the outside of the courier envelope? (Or similar, it changes every now and again as to what they want written)

Did you make sure to place the receipt on top of the bundle inside the courier envelope?

If yes to both, email WorldBridge and tell them you feel you need to advise them of the lack of confirmation from UKBA NYC, and ask their advice as to what you should do now.

(heehee, wording the email this way will prod them to check into it for you, which in turn may, ahem, speed things back up at UKBA NYC. This kind of delay happened to a small number of posters a couple of months ago, and the email to the WB seemed to unstick the wheel)


----------



## B.C. Love

Hot damn... I actually put that last post cause I seen others that did the same and recieved thier email later that day....Well the Karma worked...Email just recieved...now awaiting the answer!!!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

B.C. Love said:


> Hot damn... I actually put that last post cause I seen others that did the same and recieved thier email later that day....Well the Karma worked...Email just recieved...now awaiting the answer!!!!


Good to hear it-I think it works along the same lines as washing the car or hanging out washing to guarantee rain


----------



## sherson

*Fiance got his visa and ticket is booked - woop woop!*

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Fiance 
Date application submitted (online or in person): online Tue 29th May 2012 
Date biometrics taken: Thursday 31st May 2012 in Melbourne
Office location processing your visa: Manila 
Email received advising visa being dispatched: Friday 15th June 2012 
Date Visa returned to Fiance in Melbourne: Tuesday 19th June 2012 
Date Flight booked: Tuesday 19th June 2012 
Arrival date for UK: Thursday 12th July 

Yay 3 weeks on Thursday and we will be together, so so happy!!! Thanks to all you wonderful people on here for advice and reassurance and good luck to everyone who is in the process still :clap2:


----------



## loserbuttercup

*Limbo*

Hi 

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK Settlement wife
Date application submitted: in person on May 15
Date biometrics taken: May 15
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 16
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 10 days - 80 days
Date your visa was received: still waiting

I've been lurking on this message board reading what other people have to say for the past month but I only signed up today. I'm worried sick. My husband is British, we were married January 20th but we only met early September, when I was visiting the UK. He flew over to South Africa in early November, proposed upon returning home, and flew back over for our wedding and honeymoon in January. I then applied for and was granted a 6 month family visitor's visa in February and flew over to stay with him on March 1st. We were at that point unsure of whether we would be living in SA or UK, as we love both countries. Whilst I was there we decided on the UK, so I resigned from my job of 3 years and gave up my lease and extended my visit by a month. I flew back to South Africa on April 16th to stay with my mother, write IELTS and take advantage of a temporary employment opportunity from April 20th to June 1st.

It seems to be taking a really long time and I'm beside myself with worry. It was a whirlwind romance and I'm afraid that this may be grounds for them to refuse us. I supplied them with an abridged certificate (as home affairs has not yet issued the unabridged we applied for), copy of marriage register, printout of home affairs website with my ID number and marital status on it, as well as the receipt I got when I applied for the unabridged certificate. I supplied them with so much information that I can't see why it's taking so long.

I miss my husband so much. All we want is to be together. We're still newlyweds. This is killing us both


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

loserbuttercup said:


> Hi
> 
> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK Settlement wife
> Date application submitted: in person on May 15
> Date biometrics taken: May 15
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 16
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> *Projected timeline given: 10 days - 80 days*
> Date your visa was received: still waiting


Your timeline is 10-80 days. They've had your application and supporting documents since 15 May. Try to remember that those 10-80 days are business days-you have to discount weekends and holidays (including some UK bank holidays in addition to SA ones), and figure timeline from there.

The easiest way to cope with the wait is to take a calendar and count off the business days. I actually wrote in on the calendar "BD1" "BD2" "BD3" (Business Day1,etc) and so on. And I put a big red slash across each passed day. 

Meanwhile, keep yourself busy during the wait-spend your time:

**Reviewing the application and supporting documents compared to the UKBA Guidance Notes for your visa-you probably have a very good app set and re-reading those UKBA publications will help you feel better. Of course, then again, maybe not-so bring those worries to the forum for 'virtual support'. You'll find comfort from the number of us who will post back 'Oh yeah, we did that too!' 

**Visiting places you will likely not see again anytime soon if your application is successful-take pictures especially of childhood places, sentimental places and other things you'll miss when you are in the UK.

**Planning what you want to take to the UK with you. Start packing now-if you are granted your visa, having packed the things you want to ship already will make it a lot easier for you in the excitement of making flight arrangements, etc.

**Selling or giving away the things you don't want to take with you. That way you don't have that 'clutter' to clear up if you get your visa. Set things aside if you are reluctant to get rid of anything without a definite visa, that way you can move quickly if you do get the visa.

**Packing your suitcases for the trip-sounds silly but several of us have done that and it's amazing how it helps! What will fit in the suitcase, what has priority, is this all you are taking with you to the UK (shipping is hideously expensive and a lot of people have come over on a couple of suitcases and perhaps as few as 2-4 shipped boxes), what can you absolutely not live without in your new life...considerations like those can productively use up a lot of your waiting time

**Visiting with friends and family you won't see for a long time once you move countries.

**Exercising-I used racquetball when I was especially stressed, lol, looooooooved smacking that poor little ball against the wall Walks, a few laps across the pool, whatever works for you to reduce stress even for a little while is a tremendous help.

This waiting is one of the hardest things you'll do in life, ranks right up there with waiting for a new baby! It will seem endless, and the stress will wear you out. 

All things pass, even this wait. Hard to believe right now, but true


----------



## Stressed1111

thanks to an americaninscotland for a very heartfelt post

your words ring very true... the stress of this is really wearing me down too

to loserbuttercup, processing times in the US/canada and Oz seem to be quicker , they also have a priority service which isnt available in other places. To me that seems unfair but thats how it is I suppose

I keep going over and over the guidelines trying to reassure myself.

Hubby submitted his app on 30/5/12, 14 working days now............feels like a lifetime....

i just cant understand whats going on because where he applied it says in april 86% where completed withing 5 days. We are not complicated so I am worried too why we have not heard

it doesnt help the the UKBA website havent updated their figures for May --- poor really!!


----------



## 2farapart

Stressed1111 said:


> i just cant understand whats going on because where he applied it says in april 86% where completed withing 5 days. We are not complicated so I am worried too why we have not heard
> 
> it doesnt help the the UKBA website havent updated their figures for May --- poor really!!


When you applied, the changes that were announced recently hadn't been widely publicised beyond a leaked letter in March so there is a big difference between 'then and now'. 

They won't have received your paperwork until the first week of June I'm assuming, and almost immediately after they received it, those colossal changes are announced, alarming many who were only thinking about plans into making those plans into concrete applications real fast in order to beat the critical 9th July deadline - and that's going to hold all applications up for much longer than usual, I imagine.

Try to hang in there. If your application is straight-forward it's just going to be caught in a mighty back-log.


----------



## Jess.L

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: EEA FP
Date application submitted: June 2, 2012
Date biometrics taken: June 5, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 7, 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York City
Projected timeline given: 3-12 weeks
Date your visa was received: June 20, 2012 (got the email today that the visa was issued!)

Cue the sigh of relief!


----------



## B.C. Love

Congrats Jess! Hope I hear something soon as well to share the joy =]


----------



## JHoward

Ahhh just received my "your UK visa has been issued" email!! What a relief! Hubby and I were a bit stressed as neither of us have employment lined up as we are both in US working until we leave for UK in August. And I forgot to send in CV's, job postings we may qualify for, university degrees, and travel itinerary! So over the moon that we can finally be together in the UK where we are both happiest!! 

Here's my timeline: 
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): online May 25th
Date biometrics taken: Thursday May 31st
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 6th via UPS tracker, First email received 13th June that package opened. Second email received 15th June acknowledging upgrade to priority service.
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: 15 working days 
Date Visa was moved to ECO: None given
Date Visa Issued: TODAY Thursday June 21st
Date your visa was received: Hopefully tomorrow!!!!


----------



## B.C. Love

Visa has been issued!!!!!!!!!! Thank you to everyone and good luck to all still waiting =]

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Priority Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person):Sometime in May
Date biometrics taken:June 6
Office location processing your visa: NY
Email received that application is being processed: June 19
Date Visa email issued : June 21


----------



## American transplant

That's great news! Good way to start the weekend! Congratulations


----------



## qman383

Country Applying from: USA
Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement/Husband/Priority
Date Application was submitted: 10 June 2012 (online)
Biometrics Done: 13 June 2012
Documents Sent to the UK Consulate NY: 20 June 2012 (USPS) Express
Email received for Application received and processed: 21 June 2012
Email received for Visa Issued: 22 June 2012
Should receive my documents and Passport with Visa (UPS): 25 June 2012

I will also update once I find I have been issued with the KOL-Req as I requested.
Glad its over, lol :clap2:


----------



## dc7

qman383 said:


> Country Applying from: USA
> Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement/Husband/Priority
> Date Application was submitted: 10 June 2012 (online)
> Biometrics Done: 13 June 2012
> Documents Sent to the UK Consulate NY: 20 June 2012 (USPS) Express
> Email received for Application received and processed: 21 June 2012
> Email received for Visa Issued: 22 June 2012
> Should receive my documents and Passport with Visa (UPS): 25 June 2012
> 
> I will also update once I find I have been issued with the KOL-Req as I requested.
> Glad its over, lol :clap2:


When do you have the option to pay for and specify the priority service? We submitted our application last week, biometrics on Tuesday..but so far haven't seen an option to pay more for a premium/priority service?

Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## qman383

dc7 said:


> When do you have the option to pay for and specify the priority service? We submitted our application last week, biometrics on Tuesday..but so far haven't seen an option to pay more for a premium/priority service?
> 
> Does anyone know more about this?


Hello DC7, the way that the Settlement Priority Service works in that after you have done the biometrics and you get ready to mail your documents to the Consulate, you will need to purchase the Settlement Priority Service the same day you mail it. It is important that it is mailed the same day that you mail your documents. I mailed mine USPS Express and it was at the consulate the next day. The priority service will cost $300.00 but it was well worth it as the turn around on my application was 1 day. Here is the link for the world bridge site. Also when you send your documents you will need to write in big letters on both sides of the package, *Settlement Priority Service. * also you will want to print the receipt which will have a bar code on it. It should be on the very top of your documents so that when they open the package its right there for them. Hope this helps. 

https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?id=268


----------



## qman383

qman383 said:


> Hello DC7, the way that the Settlement Priority Service works in that after you have done the biometrics and you get ready to mail your documents to the Consulate, you will need to purchase the Settlement Priority Service the same day you mail it. It is important that it is mailed the same day that you mail your documents. I mailed mine USPS Express and it was at the consulate the next day. The priority service will cost $300.00 but it was well worth it as the turn around on my application was 1 day. Here is the link for the world bridge site. Also when you send your documents you will need to write in big letters on both sides of the package, *Settlement Priority Service. * also you will want to print the receipt which will have a bar code on it. It should be on the very top of your documents so that when they open the package its right there for them. Hope this helps.
> 
> https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?id=268


Sorry for the typo, meant to say that the Priority service needs to be purchased the same day you mail your documents to the consulate.


----------



## KristinB

Country Applying from: Canada
Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement/Husband/Priority
Date Application was submitted: 14 June 2012 (online)
Biometrics Done: 21 June 2012
Documents Sent to the UK Consulate NY: 21 June 2012 
Email received for Application received and processed: 22 June 2012
Email received for Visa Issued:???

Hi Everyone, I'm new to the forum and have read through many posts last night. I sent my application priority last week and haven't slept much. I'm so nervous about it. My only huge worry is the accommodation section. Background; My husband is British as we moved to Canada 2 years ago, after being in the UK for 2 years on a Working Holiday VISA. We are both teachers and have not been able to find work in Ontario as a teacher as it is a very tough system in Ontario and 28 000 unemployed teachers. The tough part for accommodation in the UK is that we don't know exactly where we will be living as most schools in the UK can't offer employment until they see my VISA. We do have a friend that we will be staying with when we first arrive. In my application I handed in a letter from our friend offering accommodation and her deed to the business and upper flat. My OH also wrote a letter explaining our situaion. Do you think we have a hope of getting this approved? Arghhh!!!!!


----------



## 2farapart

I'm not an ECO but the UKBA does understand that arrangements can be temporary until people are established with homes and jobs. In addition, schools cover the length and breadth of the UK and so your work location could end up being anywhere and therefore it wouldn't be prudent to commit to a home in a given area until you know more about your prospects. Provided the UKBA is satisfied there will be no overcrowding (ie there are enough bedrooms in your friend's flat), you'll hopefully be fine.


----------



## casjoe

Country Applying from: USA
Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement as a Wife of UK citizen
Date Application was submitted: 14 June 2012 (online)
Biometrics Done: 22 June 2012
Documents Sent to the UK Consulate NY: 26 June 2012 
Package received:
Email received for Application received and processed: 
Email received for Visa Issued:


----------



## dc7

qman383 said:


> Hello DC7, the way that the Settlement Priority Service works in that after you have done the biometrics and you get ready to mail your documents to the Consulate, you will need to purchase the Settlement Priority Service the same day you mail it. It is important that it is mailed the same day that you mail your documents. I mailed mine USPS Express and it was at the consulate the next day. The priority service will cost $300.00 but it was well worth it as the turn around on my application was 1 day. Here is the link for the world bridge site. Also when you send your documents you will need to write in big letters on both sides of the package, *Settlement Priority Service. * also you will want to print the receipt which will have a bar code on it. It should be on the very top of your documents so that when they open the package its right there for them. Hope this helps.
> 
> https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?id=268


Thanks gman- really appreciated the swiftness and info.

Here's our current timeline.

Country Applying from: USA
Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement/Wife/Priority
Date Application was submitted: 19 June 2012 (online)
Biometrics Done: 26 June 2012
Documents Sent to the UK Consulate NY: 26 June 2012 
Email received for Application received and processed: 28th June 2012
Email received for Visa Issued: *?*
Should receive my documents and Passport with Visa (UPS): *?*

All the best to everyone currently applying.
Praying here and thanking God for the current speed of things


----------



## winamp

Hi All.

I have been shadowing this thread for almost x2 months now.

I lodged Vic SS on March 22nd and got ACK on the 26th!

After weeks of waiting I got an email 1 hour ago with Approval for SS

My title is 'Computer Systems and Network Engineer'

As its so late before the July 1st Deadline, I am unsure as to what to do here?

Will I try get this lodged in a rush before the 1st or will I just wait?

Either I am free to Lodge the 176 now.....

Will It cost much more if I wait till after July 1st?

Will the process take Longer than the present case officer assign (4weeks)

Is the rule lifted where I have to stay in Vic for x2 years?

Is the benchmark for the new 190 only 60 points instead of 65?

Sorry for all the questions,

thanks in advance!!


----------



## crlsnlopes

Country Applying from: USA
Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement/Fiancé/Priority
Date Application was submitted: 15 June 2012 (online)
Biometrics Done: 20 June 2012
Documents Sent to the UK Consulate NY: 20 June 2012 (FedEx next day) 
Email received for Application received and processed: 21 June 2012
Email received for Visa Issued: 22 June 2012
received my documents and Passport with Visa (UPS): 25 June 2012

Hi all. I was trolling around here while doing research on the fiance visa, and just wanted to say thank you. The information I found on the many threads here helped me tremendously. I have to say I was very surprised on how fast the visa was approved.


----------



## qman383

crlsnlopes said:


> Country Applying from: USA
> Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement/Fiancé/Priority
> Date Application was submitted: 15 June 2012 (online)
> Biometrics Done: 20 June 2012
> Documents Sent to the UK Consulate NY: 20 June 2012 (FedEx next day)
> Email received for Application received and processed: 21 June 2012
> Email received for Visa Issued: 22 June 2012
> received my documents and Passport with Visa (UPS): 25 June 2012
> 
> Hi all. I was trolling around here while doing research on the fiance visa, and just wanted to say thank you. The information I found on the many threads here helped me tremendously. I have to say I was very surprised on how fast the visa was approved.


Congrats to you !


----------



## American transplant

Congratulations!


----------



## Zama

Country Applying from: Kazakhstan
Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement/Fiancé
Date Application was submitted: 8 June 2012 (online)
Biometrics Done: 2 July 2012
Documents Sent to the UK Consulate: 2 July 2012
Email received that application is being processed: Not yet received
Date Visa email issued : Not yet issued

Keeping fingers crossed for our application to be successful!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Zama said:


> Country Applying from: Kazakhstan
> Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement/Fiancé
> Date Application was submitted: 8 June 2012 (online)
> Biometrics Done: 2 July 2012
> Documents Sent to the UK Consulate: 2 July 2012
> Email received that application is being processed: Not yet received
> Date Visa email issued : Not yet issued
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for our application to be successful!


Crossed, hoping, and praying it all goes quickly and smoothly for you! Please let us know when you hear the application is being processed, and what timeline they give for a determination


----------



## Zama

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Crossed, hoping, and praying it all goes quickly and smoothly for you! Please let us know when you hear the application is being processed, and what timeline they give for a determination


Thank you!! Will do indeed!


----------



## hkbiscuit

*timeline*

Please list the following:
Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Fiance/Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 24
Date biometrics taken: June 27
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 2
Office location processing your visa: New York
Email received that application is being processed: 
Date Visa email issued :
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was received:

well, they've received my packet...hasn't even been 24 hours and i'm nervous as heck!


----------



## hkbiscuit

Please list the following:
Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Fiance/Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 24
Date biometrics taken: June 27
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 2
Office location processing your visa: New York
Email received that application is being processed:July 2
Date Visa email issued :
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Zama

Zama said:


> Country Applying from: Kazakhstan
> Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement/Fiancé
> Date Application was submitted: 8 June 2012 (online)
> Biometrics Done: 2 July 2012
> Documents Sent to the UK Consulate: 2 July 2012
> Email received that application is being processed: Not yet received
> Date Visa email issued : Not yet issued
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for our application to be successful!


Hello to everyone! 
Just a quick q: does Home Office normally send email confirming that application has been received and being processed? 
As I remember, i didn't get anything like that when I applied for my visitor visa last year. I normally track it via VFS GLOBAL website (a third party company which does biometrics and receives visa application with documents for further forwarding them to British Embassy). 
So I don't think I am going to get any email this time as well, will have to check the status myself. 
So far it says: "Your visa application has been forwarded to the British Embassy Office"
As for projected timeline - don't think I am getting this either. Based on settlement visa processing times published in UKBA Kaz website 100% of applications have been processed within 40 days.


----------



## riding-high

Country applying from:Qatar
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General for self, and for dependents (wife + 2 children)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Jun 18, '12
Date biometrics taken: Jun 18
Office location processing your visa: Doha, Qatar
SMS received that application is being processed: Jun 22
Date Visa issued/pasports collected : Jun 27


----------



## Rocadownunder

Well after an initial question regarding my stepdaughter we have received notification that the visas are on the way: "Your visa will be despatched shortly......"
Thats just over 2 weeks - will check dates later and post on here.
Thanks for all the help to everyone who has helped me...!!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - July 4, 2012
Date biometrics taken: I have the first time slot on July 5, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: despatch in progress
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:


----------



## 2farapart

Good luck, WCCG!!!!!


----------



## mehemlynn

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - July 5, 2012
Date biometrics taken: I will be at 2:00 p.m. on Thursday, July 12
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received: 

After our biometrics appt. we will overnight the documents and do settlement priority service.

The rational part of my brain is saying "I can't believe I just spent that sort of money for something that isn't a sure thing".

Our challenge at this point is our lease expires on August 31 and we can't get a one month extension, so we are moving, now it is just a case of where and how much we get rid of.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Good luck, Mehemlynn!

Am off in an hour to go and get my biometrics done and my paperwork sent to NYC.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Good luck, Mehemlynn!
> 
> Am off in an hour to go and get my biometrics done and my paperwork sent to NYC.


Please post back in and let us know if your biometrics appointment went well. As I recall, you pre-booked your biometrics appointment before paying, so I'm really interested (as I'm sure a lot of members are) in hearing how it worked out.


----------



## mehemlynn

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Good luck, Mehemlynn!
> 
> Am off in an hour to go and get my biometrics done and my paperwork sent to NYC.


Good luck. Make sure to sign your application. 

I think my timing is going to be right in the middle of yours.

BTW: if I haven't said it before, congrats on the engagement.


----------



## uzi

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - July 4, 2012
Date biometrics taken: July 4, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 5, 2012
Office location processing your visa: Islamabad
Projected timeline given: 3 to 6 months 
Date your visa was received: 

I was stunned by the number of people in the Islamabad center around 400-500 people around 90% settlement cases and it took around 4-5 hours even my appointment was at 9 am.

Anyways thanks you guys for sharing wealth of knowledge and experiences it helped to put up a nice application that would have not been possible without this forum  Special Thanks to Joppa, AAIS, WCCG and many others


----------



## BandJ

Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - July 5, 2012 (about half an hour ago!)
Date biometrics taken: my wif's got a date of 17th July.
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received: 

A quick Q tho - do UKBA treat applications made before 9th July as in before the deadline, or do they want the biometrics and docs in before that date?
My wife's just used my card (better get used to that I reckon!) to pay for the priority service and was rushing around trying to copy all the docs before applying because she read that they docs have to be sent off at the same time as booking the biometrics. I'm unconvinced as it seems to conflict with what other people have done/said.

And as mehemlynn said, I can't believe I just spent that sort of money for something that isn't a sure thing either!

By the way, good luck mehemlynn - fingers crossed for all in this adventure!




mehemlynn said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - July 5, 2012
> Date biometrics taken: I will be at 2:00 p.m. on Thursday, July 12
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> After our biometrics appt. we will overnight the documents and do settlement priority service.
> 
> The rational part of my brain is saying "I can't believe I just spent that sort of money for something that isn't a sure thing".
> 
> Our challenge at this point is our lease expires on August 31 and we can't get a one month extension, so we are moving, now it is just a case of where and how much we get rid of.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

BandJ said:


> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - July 5, 2012 (about half an hour ago!)
> Date biometrics taken: my wif's got a date of 17th July.
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> A quick Q tho - do UKBA treat applications made before 9th July as in before the deadline, or do they want the biometrics and docs in before that date?
> My wife's just used my card (better get used to that I reckon!) to pay for the priority service and was rushing around trying to copy all the docs before applying because she read that they docs have to be sent off at the same time as booking the biometrics. I'm unconvinced as it seems to conflict with what other people have done/said.
> 
> And as mehemlynn said, I can't believe I just spent that sort of money for something that isn't a sure thing either!
> 
> By the way, good luck mehemlynn - fingers crossed for all in this adventure!


Yes. Pre-9 July applications are under the old rules. If the visa is granted, the old rules are the ones that follow that visa all the way through the migration path.

Congrats for getting your apps in before the deadline, all of you!


----------



## MaltedBarley

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- paid Jun 30 2012
Date biometrics taken: Jul 3
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: sent Fed Ex 2day, should arrive tomorrow, Jul 6
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received: 

Fingers crossed because we can only meet the maintenance requirement with a third party sponsor.


----------



## Fairydust

*Taipei/Manilla (Visa processing time)*

Country applying from: Taiwan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 31st, 2012
Date biometrics taken: July 2nd, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 2nd, 2012
Office location processing your visa: Manilla, Philippines
Projected timeline given: 30 days

Confirmation of documents email received from Manilla: July 3rd, 2012
Email confirmed that visa has been issued: July 4th, 2012

VISA in hand: July 6th, 2012

I paid for the expedited fee.


----------



## alady

*got sms notification but no email notification*

Hello All,

Finally foun$ a forum that really talks about their experience on applying visa. 

Did anyone received sms notification but not email? I received sms notification that my visa application is ready for collection, but i received no email about the result. What does it mean?


----------



## uzi

It means it is ready for collection. In some countries they just do sms, no email. Dont forget to post your timeline here. Best of Luck


----------



## alady

uzi said:


> It means it is ready for collection. In some countries they just do sms, no email. Dont forget to post your timeline here. Best of Luck


Thank you so much for your fast reply. =)

My husband got a sms and an email said his visa is issued. so i wonder why i only received sms and not email.


----------



## uzi

Congrats!!!


----------



## alady

uzi said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks! I'm actually more concern about mine. haha.. is it a rejection? because i receive no email at all about the result. they just ask me to collect for application.


----------



## uzi

i am confused how come both of you need visa?


----------



## alady

uzi said:


> i am confused how come both of you need visa?


oh we are both not uk resident.


----------



## uzi

So what visa you applied? I guess if your husband got it then you should get it too, Keep your hopes high!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - July 4, 2012
Date biometrics taken: July 5, 2012.
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 6, 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: None, as of yet
Date your visa was receive: They say that patience is a virtue, but I tell you that curiosity will very likely kill the WCCG.

Incidentally, does anyone know how long NYC is taking to acknowledge receipt of application/prep for ECO review these days?

My application was signed for at the NYC office about 50 minutes ago.


----------



## alady

thanks = )


----------



## uzi

WCCG talking about patience, I am given a time frame of 3 to 6 months, i will die and i don know what to do in these 3 - 6 months and i know when they say 3 to 6 it definitely means 6  ......


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

OK, *@WCCG*-it can take them 7-10 business days to acknowledge receipt, opening, and organisation for going into the ECO queue. I know, it's awful. But here's a link to the UKBA NYC projected timeline page, it helps to click on it every couple of hours (no, really, every couple of hours) until you hear something:

UK Border Agency news and updates

*@Uzi*, there are a number of things you can be doing to alleviate the stress-sports, brisk walks, planning your packing, sentimental tours (with camera) of places you won't see for a long time if your visa is granted, spending time with friends and family...but yes, the waiting is absolutely horrific

*@alady*, welcome to the forum What did the sms say-did it say something like 'your visa is ready to be collected' or 'your visa has been issued and can be collected at (insert collection place name here)'?

Hang in there, all of you, and hopefully the stress of waiting can be lessened by reading and posting on the forum


----------



## alady

processed visa application is ready for collection. haha dont sound hopeful though..

@uzi wow thats a long wait.


----------



## uzi

It is indeed  it was use to be only 28 working days for straight apps but since 15th June due to incresed influx of settlement application they increased the time line to 3-6 months.....


----------



## Sarah+Dale4ever

@ westcoast- Ours arrived in New York on the 27th of June and was acknowledged as being opened and organised on the 2nd of July. Hopefully this will put to rest some of your anxieties for a couple more days!!

This is such a nerve racking and crazy time for all involved! Let's hope our good news comes soon! Be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## BandJ

We're crossing fingers alongside you on that one - I seriously doubt that we'd make it without my dad offering 3rd party support.




MaltedBarley said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa - Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- paid Jun 30 2012
> Date biometrics taken: Jul 3
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: sent Fed Ex 2day, should arrive tomorrow, Jul 6
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Fingers crossed because we can only meet the maintenance requirement with a third party sponsor.


----------



## dc7

Country Applying from: USA
Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement/Wife/ (paid for priority)
Date Application was submitted: 19 June 2012 (online)
Biometrics Done: 26 June 2012
Documents Sent to the UK Consulate NY: 26 June 2012 
Email received for Application received and processed: 28th June 2012
Email received for Visa Issued: 29th June
Received documents and Passport with Visa (UPS): 3rd July

Was so so happy.

Thanks to all for advice over the last 6 months

All the best to everyone still applying.


----------



## qman383

Congrats to you dc7 !


----------



## BandJ

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Yes. Pre-9 July applications are under the old rules. If the visa is granted, the old rules are the ones that follow that visa all the way through the migration path.
> 
> Congrats for getting your apps in before the deadline, all of you!


This is the J in BandJ posting this time (my husband is B).

I must admit that I am a little worried about which date the UKBA will look at.

While I am aware that applications that are received prior to July 9th will be under the old rules, my worry is that my biometrics appointment isn't until July 17th.

Will the UKBA acknowledge the date that my visa application was submitted online (July 5th), or the day that I attend my biometrics appointment?

The wording on their website is pretty ambiguous which worries me. Eep! :/


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

BandJ said:


> This is the J in BandJ posting this time (my husband is B).
> 
> I must admit that I am a little worried about which date the UKBA will look at.
> 
> While I am aware that applications that are received prior to July 9th will be under the old rules, my worry is that my biometrics appointment isn't until July 17th.
> 
> Will the UKBA acknowledge the date that my visa application was submitted online (July 5th), or the day that I attend my biometrics appointment?
> 
> The wording on their website is pretty ambiguous which worries me. Eep! :/


I can't find it right now (that site is a mess, lol, but they're getting it sorted pretty fast considering) but the date on your application is the date you paid for it. Since I know from personal experience that in the US you pay online, your application is considered submitted (thus under the old rules) the date you paid.

If you've printed out the application, look in the upper right hand corner of the application on each page-you'll see a time and date stamp. That's the date of your application.

I'm in the middle of getting supper on the table; when I can get a spare ten minutes I'll dig up that UKBA link for you if someone hasn't posting it in first

*ETA--*wow, I love that search feature!! OK, here's the quote, link follows (my bold):



> What is the date of your application if you are applying from outside the UK?
> The *date of your application is the date when your application fee is paid to us*. This will be the date shown on your payment receipt, which depends on how you paid for your visa application - for example, at a visa application centre or online.


http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/v.../citizens-settled/spouse-cp/apply-outside-uk/

There's a couple more pages that you would find reassuring that I saw this morning, I'll try to find those too.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

BandJ said:


> This is the J in BandJ posting this time (my husband is B).
> 
> I must admit that I am a little worried about which date the UKBA will look at.
> 
> While I am aware that applications that are received prior to July 9th will be under the old rules, my worry is that my biometrics appointment isn't until July 17th.
> 
> Will the UKBA acknowledge the date that my visa application was submitted online (July 5th), or the day that I attend my biometrics appointment?
> 
> The wording on their website is pretty ambiguous which worries me. Eep! :/


OK, found what I was also looking for. Read this quote (link follows) carefully, it should help:



> 06 July 2012
> 
> The changes to the UK Immigration Rules on family settlement will come into affect on 9 July 2012. If you have completed your application using our online application system you must submit your application and pay your fee by 00:01 on 9 July 2012 (UK time) to be considered under the current Rules. All applications submitted after this time will be processed under the new Rules.


UK Border Agency | Family settlement changes ? online applications and new forms

*@all POST-9 July applicants--* the appendices have been posted and are available for download:

UK Border Agency | Applying from outside the UK


----------



## BandJ

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I can't find it right now (that site is a mess, lol, but they're getting it sorted pretty fast considering) but the date on your application is the date you paid for it. Since I know from personal experience that in the US you pay online, your application is considered submitted (thus under the old rules) the date you paid.
> 
> If you've printed out the application, look in the upper right hand corner of the application on each page-you'll see a time and date stamp. That's the date of your application.
> 
> I'm in the middle of getting supper on the table; when I can get a spare ten minutes I'll dig up that UKBA link for you if someone hasn't posting it in first
> 
> ETA--wow, I love that search feature!! OK, here's the quote, link follows (my bold):
> 
> http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/visas-immigration/partners-families/citizens-settled/spouse-cp/apply-outside-uk/
> 
> There's a couple more pages that you would find reassuring that I saw this morning, I'll try to find those too.


Thank you SO much for sharing that information. It makes me feel so much less stressed out about it now. *Whew!!*


----------



## BandJ

The B in "BandJ" is _also _very grateful for the fact-finding, *AnAmericanInScotland*..

Maybe we're one stage closer to me being able to show the J around the land of my birth (ie: north o'the border).


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

BandJ said:


> The B in "BandJ" is _also _very grateful for the fact-finding, *AnAmericanInScotland*..
> 
> Maybe we're one stage closer to me being able to show the J around the land of my birth (ie: north o'the border).


Hopefully you two will hear something soon on the application!


----------



## Bjarkash

Visa paid for: July 5th (whew!!)
Biometrics: July 9th
Overnight Mailed *priority processing for settlement* visa package: July 9th

Will keep updating as I hear more!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Bjarkash said:


> Visa paid for: July 5th (whew!!)
> Biometrics: July 9th
> Overnight Mailed *priority processing for settlement* visa package: July 9th
> 
> Will keep updating as I hear more!


Big whew to have that out of your hands, isn't it?! Fingers crossed that all goes well for you


----------



## BandJ

Thanks! Us too, but we have to wait for the Biometric appointment on 17th July - as J needs her passport then, the document package can only go once that's over with.. I hope UKBA take into account the time factor in assembling the damn thing! I get very fidgety that they might expect info which is right up-to-date... but paranoia must be a common complaint on this forum, I guess. 



AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Hopefully you two will hear something soon on the application!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

BandJ said:


> Thanks! Us too, but we have to wait for the Biometric appointment on 17th July - as J needs her passport then, the document package can only go once that's over with.. I hope UKBA take into account the time factor in assembling the damn thing! I get very fidgety that they might expect info which is right up-to-date... but paranoia must be a common complaint on this forum, I guess.


No, no, it's not paranoia when there is someone out there with your future in their hands, it's reasonable concern

The application is dated on the date you paid, they know there were a lot of people trying to beat the pre-9 July deadline and that the earlier dates for biometrics appointments were taken quickly. 

This really is a nerve-wracking time in your lives, though, and nothing anyone else says is terribly comforting. Ask me how I know


----------



## MaltedBarley

MaltedBarley said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa - Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- paid Jun 30 2012
> Date biometrics taken: Jul 3
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: sent Fed Ex 2day, should arrive tomorrow, Jul 6
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Fingers crossed because we can only meet the maintenance requirement with a third party sponsor.


Packaged arrived on Friday the 6th at 1230 pm. 

Received and email that visa was being processed yesterday morning.

*Woke up today and received an email that UK visa has been issued!* Such a massive relief.

Good luck to the rest of you! *For those of you who also require a third-party sponsor, I hope this helps put your mind at ease*


----------



## mistermoose

*Settlement Visa*

Country applying from: U.S.A
Type of visa: Settlement (spouse)
Date application submitted: 5/31/2012 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 6/4/2012 (Ft. Lauderdale)
Date documentation received by UK border office: 6/5/2012
Office location: New York
Projected timeline given: 9 working days.
Date visa received: 6/18/2012

Some notes: I was married to a UK citizen after a two year courtship. We spent a lot of time together and provided plenty of travel documentation. Neither of us has much money but are both employed. I showed $5,000 US in savings, her account was in the red. She is in rented housing in London and gets a substantial housing benefit. It was very quick and there were no inquiries made or interviews. My travel is booked and my life in England can begin in a few weeks. I am so happy, relieved, and excited.


----------



## casjoe

Congrats to those whose visas have been issued!

I'm over here worrying. USPS tracking shows my application and documents package was delivered in New York on June 28th. I still don't have an email from the embassy confirming receipt of package and I'm starting to worry. Should I be? Today is the 9th business day.


----------



## ddang

casjoe said:


> Congrats to those whose visas have been issued!
> 
> I'm over here worrying. USPS tracking shows my application and documents package was delivered in New York on June 28th. I still don't have an email from the embassy confirming receipt of package and I'm starting to worry. Should I be? Today is the 9th business day.


Did you do priority post?


----------



## casjoe

ddang said:


> Did you do priority post?


I did not pay for priority processing. So for regular processing, is this normal?


----------



## ddang

casjoe said:


> I did not pay for priority processing. So for regular processing, is this normal?


Yes, you should be fine, you said its the 9th business day and on UK border agency site it's 12 business days for regular processing.

UK Border Agency news and updates

I tried to paste the URL for you so try to check out the processing time for yourself. My package was delivered yesterday and I didn't receive an email either. 

Fingers crossed and try not to worry! I try to keep my mine busy


----------



## casjoe

ddang said:


> Yes, you should be fine, you said its the 9th business day and on UK border agency site it's 12 business days for regular processing.
> 
> UK Border Agency news and updates
> 
> I tried to paste the URL for you so try to check out the processing time for yourself. My package was delivered yesterday and I didn't receive an email either.
> 
> Fingers crossed and try not to worry! I try to keep my mine busy


Thanks. I just figured it was 12 business days for them to give the final answer, but I figured I'd at least have the confirmation of receipt email by now.
And I'm also not sure if it's 12 business days from when the package is actually delivered, or 12 business days from when they send the confirmation of receipt email. Do you know?


----------



## Londo

Country applying from: Canada 
Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- paid Jun 30 2012
Date biometrics taken: Jul 6
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jul 9 
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa was issued: Jul 11
Date your visa was received: Waiting

There aren't many posts from Canada so I've added it.n 
Visa is for my husband


----------



## ddang

casjoe said:


> Thanks. I just figured it was 12 business days for them to give the final answer, but I figured I'd at least have the confirmation of receipt email by now.
> And I'm also not sure if it's 12 business days from when the package is actually delivered, or 12 business days from when they send the confirmation of receipt email. Do you know?


Well I can only say what I've been told.... That priority processing is 48 hours to determine and that it could take up to 12 to 15 days if they aren't sure. I was also told that regular processing can take 12 to 15 days and up to 3 months if they need to look further in to it... 

As far as email confirmation of them receiving it I do not know... From what I have read some people have received an email confirming they have received it and some people have not... I have not received an email yet so I'm in the same vote as you, but I'm trying to stay positive


----------



## casjoe

ddang said:


> Well I can only say what I've been told.... That priority processing is 48 hours to determine and that it could take up to 12 to 15 days if they aren't sure. I was also told that regular processing can take 12 to 15 days and up to 3 months if they need to look further in to it...
> 
> As far as email confirmation of them receiving it I do not know... From what I have read some people have received an email confirming they have received it and some people have not... I have not received an email yet so I'm in the same vote as you, but I'm trying to stay positive


Thanks again. I'll try to sit tight and wait patiently and hopefully, but it's hard!!


----------



## hkbiscuit

hkbiscuit said:


> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Fiance/Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 24
> Date biometrics taken: June 27
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 2
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Email received that application is being processed:July 2
> Date Visa email issued :
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:




Please list the following:
Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Fiance/Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 24
Date biometrics taken: June 27
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 2
Office location processing your visa: New York
Email received that application is being processed:July 2
Date Visa email issued : July 10
Projected timeline given: 2 - 15 business days
Date your visa was received: July 11


Ok, so I learned that not all priority applications are responded to within 48 hours, and not all priority applications that take longer than 48 hours are denials lol... What a relief


----------



## Bjarkash

Visa paid for: July 5th (whew!!)
Biometrics: July 9th
Overnight Mailed *priority processing for settlement* visa package: July 9th
Arrival confirmation email: July 11th!! 
ECO designation email: n/a
outcome: n/a

Hopefully soon!!


----------



## Bjarkash

Wow, July 12th Visa Issued email. Haha! Hooray! Now new stresses about getting the pets there... Much better type of stress though


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

*Does the 12 days start TODAY?*

Please list the following:

*Country applying from:* Vancouver, CANADA

*Type of visa applied for:* Fiancée

*Date application submitted (online or in person):* Online on Wednesday July 4, 2012

*Date biometrics taken:* Thursday July 5, 2012

*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* Application package arrived via overnight courier on Friday July 6, 2012; email confirming application package opened and organised for ECO review received on Wednesday July 12, 2012

*Office location processing your visa:* New York City, NY, USA

*Projected timeline given:* 12 Business Days, as of 09 July 2012, according to this site

_Date your visa was received:_ Waiting patiently for a decision...


----------



## Londo

Country applying from: Canada 
Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- paid Jun 30 2012
Date biometrics taken: Jul 6
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jul 9 
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa was issued: Jul 11
Date your visa was received: Jul 12

Less than one wk for my husband's visa


----------



## amaquima

Ok, I can finally do this  
Here I go! 

Country applying from: HONDURAS
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse
Date application submitted (online): June 19
Date first attempt to get my biometrics taken at Bogota: June 27
Paid appointment for Biometrics appointment at Panama: June 27
Date biometrics were finally taken at Panama: July 11
Supporting documents sent to Bogota: July 12 (Currently located at Guatemala!)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A yet
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Email received that application is being processed: N/A
Date Visa email issued : N/A
Projected timeline given: N/A
Date your visa was received: N/A


----------



## amaquima

Updating!  


amaquima said:


> Country applying from: HONDURAS
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse
> Date application submitted (online): June 19
> Date first attempt to get my biometrics taken at Bogota: June 27
> Paid appointment for Biometrics appointment at Panama: June 27
> Date biometrics were finally taken at Panama: July 11
> Supporting documents sent to Bogota: July 12
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *July 13 (DHL rocks!)*
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
> Email received that application is being processed: *July 13*
> Date Visa email issued : N/A
> Projected timeline given: *According to the embassy's website, about 30 business days*
> Date your visa was received: N/A


----------



## LHoule

Country applying from: Canada

Type of visa applied for: Settlement

Date application submitted (online or in person): Online on Tuesday 3rd July, 2012

Date biometrics taken: Wednesday 4th July, 2012

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Application package arrived via overnight courier on Thursday 6th July, 2012
Email Friday 7th saying it had been received and opened.

Email requesting futher information Tuesday 10th July 2012

Office location processing your visa: New York City, NY, USA

Projected timeline given: 12 Business Days

Visa issued Friday 13th July 2012


----------



## Sarah+Dale4ever

I've been looking forward to posting in this thread!!

Please list the following:
Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 14
Date biometrics taken: June 21
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 27
Office location processing your visa: New York
Email received that application is being processed:July 2
Projected timeline given: 11 business days
Date Visa email issued : July 13 (Friday the thirteen, my lucky day... Exactly when I thought it would happen!)
Date your visa was received: Should be here on Monday!

I was almost as excited to receive the 'visa issued' email as I was when I married my hubby- can't wait to get over there and start our lives together!


----------



## LHoule

Congratulations x


----------



## BandJ

Congrats! Where in the UK are you heading?


----------



## BandJ

What pets are you bringing?

My wife's bringing her cat and so far it looks like a wee bit over £1000 to do so. 
Any tips on the process?



Bjarkash said:


> Wow, July 12th Visa Issued email. Haha! Hooray! Now new stresses about getting the pets there... Much better type of stress though


----------



## Bjarku

BandJ said:


> What pets are you bringing?
> 
> My wife's bringing her cat and so far it looks like a wee bit over £1000 to do so.
> Any tips on the process?


2 cats and a dog. looking like around $4100 for us altogether. getting all the vaccinations done well in advance and using a pet travel agent is a good idea


----------



## amaquima

Sarah+Dale4ever said:


> I've been looking forward to posting in this thread!!
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 14
> Date biometrics taken: June 21
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 27
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Email received that application is being processed:July 2
> Projected timeline given: 11 business days
> Date Visa email issued : July 13 (Friday the thirteen, my lucky day... Exactly when I thought it would happen!)
> Date your visa was received: Should be here on Monday!
> 
> I was almost as excited to receive the 'visa issued' email as I was when I married my hubby- can't wait to get over there and start our lives together!


Congrats!!!  July 13th was a very good day!


----------



## Sarah+Dale4ever

Thanks, guys! Yup, Friday the 13th is now officially our LUCKY day!! 

@ BandJ: We are planning to move to Maidstone, but initially I'll be joining him in Tonbridge. Couldn't possibly be giddier!


----------



## Bjarkash

You can call local vet offices to ask for local pet travel agents, and I think petexpress operates throughout the entire US. Also familiarize yourself with the defra website...

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/

Just got all 3 their vaccines today!! This costs so much  Can't replace a pet though, and I have a tattoo of one of them, re homing him wouldn't make much sense *__*


----------



## mehemlynn

I suppose I should wait until tomorrow, but holy cow I can't believe it.

Please list the following:
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: spouse (old rules)
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 5
Date biometrics taken: July 12
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 17 (e-mail at 5:30 p.m. ET)
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 48 hours to 15 days (priority service)
email "Your visa has been issued" received July 18 at 5:00 p.m. ET (I never received a "we are sorting and it is going to the officer e-mail")
Date your visa was received: hopefully tomorrow July 19

Now we just need to continue waiting for our daughter's first UK passport. So far we are 6 weeks into the projected 7 weeks, hopefully that comes soon.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Congratulations!

Hopefully mine comes through next week!


----------



## American transplant

Congratulations!


----------



## liam85

Congrats mehemlynn


----------



## shellybeans

Hooray mehemlynn! I have been offline for a couple of weeks while working on things like resigning from my job, packing up my house and organizing our shipping container but I logged in this morning and was thrilled to see the happy news! And I am sending you all the good vibes in the world West Coast Canadian Girl! You are next!


----------



## 2farapart

Oh great news, mehemlynn - you have the Big One and it must feel great! We have almost two years to wait for that. Congratulations!


----------



## ddang

Congrats.... That went thru quickly, maybe mine will go thru shortly...still waiting!


----------



## BandJ

Ah, cool. Maidstone is where my kids were all born so I know (or knew) it well.


----------



## teapotCanadian

Country applying from: Canada 
Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- paid Jun 29, 2012
Date biometrics taken: July 12
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 13
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa was issued: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


For those who applied for priority, is this normal timelines? I was hoping to get an answer by today but nothing (( suddenly the additional payment of 300 seemed useless. Waiting impatiently, freaking out!!!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Tea... I think that since the rules changed on Sunday and with the Olympics and the Jubilee, things at the NYC office have been busy.

I got my stuff in on the 6th of July. I got a confirmation email last Thursday... at that point in time, they said that as of July 12, the wait would be 12 business days. I am now at the end of Day 5.

Good luck to you and I hope you get your response before the GTA melts from the heat wave!


----------



## teapotCanadian

Hi WCCG, thanks so much for replying and some hope. Heat is certainly keeping some of us on our toes and so does the waiting. I have been on the edge. Every few minutes my minds goes back to "what if" I had missed out on submitting something or what if I didn't do enough. 
You are right this is probably busiest time ever for them due to Olympics. 
Where about in UK will you be moving to?


----------



## Bjarkash

teapotCanadian said:


> Hi WCCG, thanks so much for replying and some hope. Heat is certainly keeping some of us on our toes and so does the waiting. I have been on the edge. Every few minutes my minds goes back to "what if" I had missed out on submitting something or what if I didn't do enough.
> You are right this is probably busiest time ever for them due to Olympics.
> Where about in UK will you be moving to?


They will give you a chance to submit important documents if you forgot it (within a reasonable time frame of course) so don't worry too much about that because even if you did forget something on accident it'll all be okay  I got mine even with a criminal conviction <3 Don't worry too much, you'll get it, you will.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

teapotCanadian said:


> Hi WCCG, thanks so much for replying and some hope. Heat is certainly keeping some of us on our toes and so does the waiting. I have been on the edge. Every few minutes my minds goes back to "what if" I had missed out on submitting something or what if I didn't do enough.
> You are right this is probably busiest time ever for them due to Olympics.
> Where about in UK will you be moving to?


My fiancé lives in a microscopically small bachelor flat in Central London within a 5 minute walk from Pimlico Tube Station. I've been out to see it twice this year and hope to be allowed to move in after Canadian Turkey Day.

I doubt that the London rains will be an issue... I was born and raised in Vancouver, so we have gortex infused skin.


----------



## ddang

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> My fiancé lives in a microscopically small bachelor flat in Central London within a 5 minute walk from Pimlico Tube Station. I've been out to see it twice this year and hope to be allowed to move in after Canadian Turkey Day.
> 
> I doubt that the London rains will be an issue... I was born and raised in Vancouver, so we have gortex infused skin.


Oh cool we will be south east london... Not far from you


----------



## BandJ

teapotCanadian said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- paid Jun 29, 2012
> Date biometrics taken: July 12
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 13
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 15 days
> Date your visa was issued: Waiting
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> For those who applied for priority, is this normal timelines? I was hoping to get an answer by today but nothing (( suddenly the additional payment of 300 seemed useless. Waiting impatiently, freaking out!!!!


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- paid July, 5th 2012
Date biometrics taken: July 17
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 18
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa was issued: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting

Sounds like we're in the same boat. Fingers crossed for you! All of this fretting is exhausting, no?


----------



## Sarah+Dale4ever

@ BandJ: That's cool! It's a small world, huh? Or small country, at least ;-) We're thinking of getting a flat on the riverfront- there are some really cute and modern ones that are very much our style. Can't wait!


----------



## mehemlynn

mehemlynn said:


> I suppose I should wait until tomorrow, but holy cow I can't believe it.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: spouse (old rules)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July 5
> Date biometrics taken: July 12
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 17 (e-mail at 5:30 p.m. ET)
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 48 hours to 15 days (priority service)
> email "Your visa has been issued" received July 18 at 5:00 p.m. ET (I never received a "we are sorting and it is going to the officer e-mail")
> Date your visa was received: hopefully tomorrow July 19
> 
> Now we just need to continue waiting for our daughter's first UK passport. So far we are 6 weeks into the projected 7 weeks, hopefully that comes soon.


Paperwork received back today, July 19. No KOL Required endorsement, which is fine we didn't request it. It is likely that it would take us two years to want apply for ILR anyway.

I just thrilled that we have the visa.

M


----------



## rwestie37

Country applying: US
Applied online July 1, 2012
Biometrics July 12, 2012
Documents received in NY July 20, 2012
Visa issued email today!!! 

A huge thanks to everyone on here, you've been wonderful help! Good luck!!


----------



## rwestie37

Oops error.. Documents received in NY July 19th.. A 24 hour turn around on my visa being issued!!!


----------



## beignets

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online July 4th
Date biometrics taken: July 17th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 20th, no email yet
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: 13 working days (hopefully!)
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## rose.spectre

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, July 3rd
Date biometrics taken: July 23rd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Hopefully in 2 days!
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 13 business days
Date your visa was issued: N/A
Date your visa was received: N/A

I'm so excited to be posting here. Hopefully good news comes all around for everyone.


----------



## rwestie37

Good luck!!


----------



## BandJ

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- paid July, 5th 2012
Date biometrics taken: July 17
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 18
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa was issued: July 24
Date your visa was received: Waiting

Yay! Hurry up, UPS!


----------



## rwestie37

Congrats!!!


----------



## qman383

mehemlynn said:


> Paperwork received back today, July 19. No KOL Required endorsement, which is fine we didn't request it. It is likely that it would take us two years to want apply for ILR anyway.
> 
> I just thrilled that we have the visa.
> 
> M


Congrats to you and best wishes for you


----------



## teapotCanadian

Country applying from: Canada 
Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- paid Jun 29, 2012
Date biometrics taken: July 12
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 13
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa was issued: July 20
Date your visa was received: July 24

I'm happy chap )
Thank you everyone for kind supportive words and Good luck to you all. 
It was certainly nerve wrecking, I had lost sleep over it.


----------



## teapotCanadian

BandJ said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- paid July, 5th 2012
> Date biometrics taken: July 17
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 18
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 15 days
> Date your visa was issued: July 24
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> Yay! Hurry up, UPS!


Huge congratzzz !!!! ) when are you going to UK?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

*BEER, BEAVER TAILS, and POUTINE FOR EVERYONE!!!*

Please list the following:

Country applying from: Vancouver, CANADA

Type of visa applied for: Fiancée

Date application submitted (online or in person): Online on Wednesday July 4, 2012

Date biometrics taken: Thursday July 5, 2012

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Application package arrived via overnight courier on Friday July 6, 2012; email confirming application package opened and organised for ECO review received on Wednesday July 12, 2012

Office location processing your visa: New York City, NY, USA

Projected timeline given: 12 Business Days, as of 09 July 2012, according to this site

Date your visa was received: Wednesday July 25, 2012 - 10 business days.

Just waiting for DHL to deliver the goods in 2-5 working days!!!


----------



## ddang

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Please list the following:
> 
> Country applying from: Vancouver, CANADA
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancée
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online on Wednesday July 4, 2012
> 
> Date biometrics taken: Thursday July 5, 2012
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Application package arrived via overnight courier on Friday July 6, 2012; email confirming application package opened and organised for ECO review received on Wednesday July 12, 2012
> 
> Office location processing your visa: New York City, NY, USA
> 
> Projected timeline given: 12 Business Days, as of 09 July 2012, according to this site
> 
> Date your visa was received: Wednesday July 25, 2012 - 10 business days.
> 
> Just waiting for DHL to deliver the goods in 2-5 working days!!!


Yay congrats!! I'm so excited for you! What time did you receive your email?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

A big shout out to Joppa, nyclon, 2far, aA_i_S, ddang, Zama, Travelspice, and everyone else who offered this half mad Canadian bride support and advice over the last 5 1/2 months!

I am indebted to you all!


----------



## ddang

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> A big shout out to Joppa, nyclon, 2far, aA_i_S, ddang, Zama, Travelspice, and everyone else who offered this half mad Canadian bride support and advice over the last 5 1/2 months!
> 
> I am indebted to you all!


You give me hope


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

ddang said:


> Yay congrats!! I'm so excited for you! What time did you receive your email?


Just before 4 EDT. Was having lunch with Ed when I checked my email.


----------



## ddang

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Just before 4 EDT. Was having lunch with Ed when I checked my email.


Aww I bet y'all were both so excited  I hope I'm next


----------



## wife of keelie

Congrats WCCG! I am sure there is much rejoicing in BC tonight. Best Regards, Elaine

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rwestie37

Congrats!!!!


----------



## EuropeBound2012

Country applying from: *Canada - Toronto*
Type of visa applied for: *Settlement - Unmarried Partner*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *June 18, online*
Date biometrics taken: *June 29*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *July 5*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *10 days, progressively changed to 21 days*
Date your visa was issued: *July 25*
Date your visa was received: (in transit according to DHL)

Seems longer than other recent posts...

A couple of notes: biometric appointments were available much earlier but I'm the one who chose to wait over a week. I did NOT pay to get priority service. Also, the settlement visa processing time for New York started at 10 days, then went to 11, 12, 13, and then finally 21 days (I was monitoring the updates fairly frequently). One area of confusion for me was that the Toronto branch also had service targets for settlement visas, so I had no idea if I should be looking at NY or Toronto processing times given that my application went to NY.


----------



## casjoe

Country Applying from: USA
Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement as a Wife of UK citizen
Date Application was submitted: 14 June 2012 (online)
Biometrics Done: 22 June 2012
Documents Sent to the UK Consulate NY: 26 June 2012 
Package received according to USPS: 28 June 2012
Email received for Application received and processed:* Never got one!*

I emailed worldbridge because I reached the 15th business day without even a confirmation of receipt email. 
I heard back from them the next day that they would be researching it further.

Got a call from the ECO on my case 23 July with a few questions she needed further information on, so there was my confirmation that they got it!

Email received for Visa Issued (from worldbridge): 25 July!!!!!!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: 19 business days.


----------



## Joppa

EuropeBound2012 said:


> Country applying from: *Canada - Toronto*
> Type of visa applied for: *Settlement - Unmarried Partner*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *June 18, online*
> Date biometrics taken: *June 29*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *July 5*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *10 days, progressively changed to 21 days*
> Date your visa was issued: *July 25*
> Date your visa was received: (in transit according to DHL)
> 
> Seems longer than other recent posts...
> 
> A couple of notes: biometric appointments were available much earlier but I'm the one who chose to wait over a week. I did NOT pay to get priority service. Also, the settlement visa processing time for New York started at 10 days, then went to 11, 12, 13, and then finally 21 days (I was monitoring the updates fairly frequently). One area of confusion for me was that the Toronto branch also had service targets for settlement visas, so I had no idea if I should be looking at NY or Toronto processing times given that my application went to NY.


Canada has different timeline from US, so you should have followed the former. A lot of applications now go to NYC, such as from Mexico, but they all have different timeframe from US applications. Normally non-US applications take a lot longer.

21 days is long for US. I suspect they still have a big backlog from pre-July 9th applications, plus it takes longer for ECOs to implement new rules. Even priority settlement is taking 15 days.


----------



## Zama

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> A big shout out to Joppa, nyclon, 2far, aA_i_S, ddang, Zama, Travelspice, and everyone else who offered this half mad Canadian bride support and advice over the last 5 1/2 months!
> 
> I am indebted to you all!


Congratulations WestCoastCanadianGirl! Wish you all the best in your new life with your loved one!


----------



## caz-j

*SA to UK Spousal Visa - Beyond Stressed!*

Country applying from: *South Africa*
Type of visa applied for: *Spousal Settlement (Husband)*
Date application submitted (online or in person):*7th June 2012* (Documents given in person but applied online 1 week prior to this) 
Date biometrics taken:*7th June 2012*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:*8th June 2012*
Office location processing your visa:*Pretoria*
Projected timeline given:*Up to 90 days*
Date your visa was received:*Still waiting*

Hi there,

I used the SA Expat forum last year when I applied for my Temp Residence permit in SA, which was really helpful/stress-relieving & now I'm hoping you guys can do the same seeing as my husband & I have applied for his UK Settlement Visa.

The reason I'm particularly stressed about waiting for this application is that we have our UK Wedding reception booked (a year ago) for 26th August 2012, for all our UK friends & family that couldn't come to our wedding in Cape Town last year. Plus, I'm leaving on Saturday to go back to the UK to finalise the plans NOT knowing yet whether my husband/groom will be able to attend!!! 

We put all the info about this on the application hoping it might help & have made the British High Commission in Pretoria aware via emails & phone calls of our urgent timescale, but they say there is nothing they can do to speed the process up! We were told this week that they are only processing the w/beginning 28th May at the moment, so this does not bode well for us...

We also asked if we could apply for a temporary Visitors visa in order for him to be able to attend, then come back and wait for his visa. However, we were told that our other application would have to be withdrawn to do this & obviously we wouldn't get our money back. So, this is not really any option, especially with all the changes that came into effect on the 9th July!

Unfortunately, we were unable to apply sooner due to having to save the large amount of money it takes to apply. Plus, unlike the US/Canada etc. that I have read on this thread, there is no way to pay for a priority on Settlement visas in SA 

Looking back through the recent posts, I have only seen 2 SA applicants: 1 that took 42 days to process from March-May & the other I presume is still waiting!?!

Sorry for the long message but any help/ideas etc... you guys could give my husband & I would be great.


----------



## LHoule

Congratulations


----------



## kadee austin

Congrats


----------



## Mervinia N

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> A big shout out to Joppa, nyclon, 2far, aA_i_S, ddang, Zama, Travelspice, and everyone else who offered this half mad Canadian bride support and advice over the last 5 1/2 months!
> 
> I am indebted to you all!


Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!! Congrats  I love it when people who have lived their stories on here get the success they deserve! Only 4 months and we'll be making our application


----------



## Mervinia N

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> A big shout out to Joppa, nyclon, 2far, aA_i_S, ddang, Zama, Travelspice, and everyone else who offered this half mad Canadian bride support and advice over the last 5 1/2 months!
> 
> I am indebted to you all!


 Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!! Congrats  I love it when people who have lived their stories on here get the success they deserve! Only 4 months and we'll be making our application


----------



## GeorgiaPeach18

Country applying from:*USA*
Type of visa applied for: *SPOUSE- PRIORITY*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *ONLINE, JULY 4, 2012*
Date biometrics taken: *JULY 16, 2012*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:*JULY 20, 2012*
Office location processing your visa: *NEW YORK*
Projected timeline given:*15 DAYS*
Date your visa was received:*JULY 25, 2012*

*SO HAPPY!!!*


----------



## GeorgiaPeach18

Thanks so much for all the advice and help!!


----------



## cheekymonkey1

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: UK Settlement Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 20 June 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 26 June 2012 (earlier appointments available)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3 July 2012
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Projected timeline given: 12 business days, then received email saying an extra 15 business days (only took an extra 8 days)
> Date your visa was received: 24 July 2012
> 
> I had also been refused entry due to not having a return ticket. The extra days could have been due to that issue or because its the start of the Olympics.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## ddang

Here it goes!!

Country applying from: U.S.A
Type of visa: Settlement (spouse) priority 
Date application submitted: 6/29/2012 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 7/6/2012 
Date received by Abriggs(visa expeditors): 7/9/2012
Date documentation received by UK border office: 7/11/2012
Office location: New York
Projected timeline given: 2 working days
Date visa received: 7/27/2012

I'm so excited and I just can't hide it!! 

On July 11th I was emailed that my time was revised and may take up to 15 working days... I was refused entry back in June for not having correct visa... Im guessing it took the 13 business days because of this... Hope this helps anyone who has been refused entry before... 

A big thanks to all that has helped me!! Thank you thank you


----------



## BandJ

GeorgiaPeach18 said:


> Thanks so much for all the advice and help!!


It goes without saying that J and myself would never have had the confidence to do it ourselves without the advice from you guys on this site. You know who you are! Seriously helpful stuff! We'll post our supporting docs list in due course in case it proves useful to others on this site. Thanks a million!


----------



## rwestie37

ddang said:


> Here it goes!!
> 
> Country applying from: U.S.A
> Type of visa: Settlement (spouse) priority
> Date application submitted: 6/29/2012 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 7/6/2012
> Date received by Abriggs(visa expeditors): 7/9/2012
> Date documentation received by UK border office: 7/11/2012
> Office location: New York
> Projected timeline given: 2 working days
> Date visa received: 7/27/2012
> 
> I'm so excited and I just can't hide it!!
> 
> On July 11th I was emailed that my time was revised and may take up to 15 working days... I was refused entry back in June for not having correct visa... Im guessing it took the 13 business days because of this... Hope this helps anyone who has been refused entry before...
> 
> A big thanks to all that has helped me!! Thank you thank you


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

ddang said:


> Here it goes!!
> 
> Country applying from: U.S.A
> Type of visa: Settlement (spouse) priority
> Date application submitted: 6/29/2012 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 7/6/2012
> Date received by Abriggs(visa expeditors): 7/9/2012
> Date documentation received by UK border office: 7/11/2012
> Office location: New York
> Projected timeline given: 2 working days
> Date visa received: 7/27/2012
> 
> I'm so excited and I just can't hide it!!
> 
> On July 11th I was emailed that my time was revised and may take up to 15 working days... I was refused entry back in June for not having correct visa... Im guessing it took the 13 business days because of this... Hope this helps anyone who has been refused entry before...
> 
> A big thanks to all that has helped me!! Thank you thank you


I'm so very happy to read this!


----------



## ddang

Thanks rwestie37 and wccg,... I'm so excited, been doing the happy dance all night 

When are you guys flying out?


----------



## LHoule

Well my husband arrived here safe and sound if Friday. He landed at Manchester and no questions were asked at passport control. So happy now its all over....well almost over we can relax for the next 2 years at least till we need the next stage lol.


----------



## LHoule

Congratulations ddang


----------



## ddang

LHoule said:


> Well my husband arrived here safe and sound if Friday. He landed at Manchester and no questions were asked at passport control. So happy now its all over....well almost over we can relax for the next 2 years at least till we need the next stage lol.


Yay so happy for you guys!!


----------



## ddang

LHoule said:


> Congratulations ddang


Thank ya


----------



## WolfLord

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - July 5th (old rules)
Date biometrics taken: July 23rd (needed time to gather forms)
Date documentation was sent: July 27th, USPS Express Mail
Date documentation was received: Email confirmation July 30th, 2:18pm
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: Within 15 days
Date your visa was issued: Email confirmation July 31st, 3:17pm
Date your visa was received: August 1st

Holy cow, I can't believe I got it so fast. The time between the "application received" email and "Your UK visa has been issued." email was 25 hours; it was so short that we immediately assumed something terrible had happened. Wrong person emailed, wrong type of email sent, *something*, but the UPS tracking number was legit and this morning at 9:30am the doorbell rang and inside was the most important little document I've ever had. There was no email about the documents we sent actually being looked at.

At no stage has this process not been stressful as hell; even the waiting for the overnight UPS delivery was a nightmare! It was so nice to have this forum to help guide us through the process; even though I didn't post here much, there is a wealth of information that was priceless. Also, knowing other people freak out too, and that doing so is a natural part of things, did a bit to ease our minds.

I'd like to say thanks to anyone who has ever posted anything on this forum, it's likely someone somewhere was helped in some way by it! Also special thanks to Joppa, he's like some kind of super helpful cyborg, sent from the future to save the sanity of visa applicants from the past.


----------



## rwestie37

WolfLord said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - July 5th (old rules)
> Date biometrics taken: July 23rd (needed time to gather forms)
> Date documentation was sent: July 27th, USPS Express Mail
> Date documentation was received: Email confirmation July 30th, 2:18pm
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: Within 15 days
> Date your visa was issued: Email confirmation July 31st, 3:17pm
> Date your visa was received: August 1st
> 
> Holy cow, I can't believe I got it so fast. The time between the "application received" email and "Your UK visa has been issued." email was 25 hours; it was so short that we immediately assumed something terrible had happened. Wrong person emailed, wrong type of email sent, *something*, but the UPS tracking number was legit and this morning at 9:30am the doorbell rang and inside was the most important little document I've ever had. There was no email about the documents we sent actually being looked at.
> 
> At no stage has this process not been stressful as hell; even the waiting for the overnight UPS delivery was a nightmare! It was so nice to have this forum to help guide us through the process; even though I didn't post here much, there is a wealth of information that was priceless. Also, knowing other people freak out too, and that doing so is a natural part of things, did a bit to ease our minds.
> 
> I'd like to say thanks to anyone who has ever posted anything on this forum, it's likely someone somewhere was helped in some way by it! Also special thanks to Joppa, he's like some kind of super helpful cyborg, sent from the future to save the sanity of visa applicants from the past.


Congratulations!! Mine was the same, got the email 23 hours later stating my visa was issued! I was shocked and kept thinking my god did they email the wrong person, is this a mistake!! Got my visa back in 2 days!!! I couldn't agree with you more, very stressful indeed!!!


----------



## the.painted.lad

Hello! I'm new to this site 

I signed up because I want to share my timeline in case it helps anybody who is as anxious as I am. At the moment it is incomplete because I have not received my visa but I hope to be able to edit it soon because this wait is driving me crazy!


Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 4 Student Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online: July 20, 2012
Date biometrics taken: July 23, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Signed for July 24; e-mail of package opened received July 30, 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 13 days
Date your visa was received: N/A

:ranger:

Is it me or does time move slower when waiting for a visa... and do weekends seem longer than usual?


----------



## ddang

the.painted.lad said:


> Hello! I'm new to this site
> 
> I signed up because I want to share my timeline in case it helps anybody who is as anxious as I am. At the moment it is incomplete because I have not received my visa but I hope to be able to edit it soon because this wait is driving me crazy!
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 4 Student Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online: July 20, 2012
> Date biometrics taken: July 23, 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Signed for July 24; e-mail of package opened received July 30, 2012
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 13 days
> Date your visa was received: N/A
> 
> :ranger:
> 
> Is it me or does time move slower when waiting for a visa... and do weekends seem longer than usual?


Hi welcome! No its not just you lol time seemed so extremely slow for me when I applied and I dreaded the weekends since they don't work them hahaha... Best of luck and fingers crossed for ya!!


----------



## the.painted.lad

ddang said:


> Hi welcome! No its not just you lol time seemed so extremely slow for me when I applied and I dreaded the weekends since they don't work them hahaha... Best of luck and fingers crossed for ya!!


Thank you!


----------



## brian2012

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - July 3rd
Date biometrics taken: July 19th (had trouble fitting appointment around work)
Date documentation was sent: July 25th, USPS Express Mail
Date documentation was received: Email confirmation Aug 3rd, USPS confirm July 27th
Office location processing your visa: New York
Date your visa was issued: Email confirmation August 7th

Thanks to everyone who helped us out. For anyone applying, here's a list of the documents we included:

A copy of my last payslip from work.
A certified copy of my passport from the passport office of the Irish Embassy in London.
Stamped biometrics appointment slip.
Marriage certificate
Her passport
2 photos
The completed application.
Letter requesting her visa:



> To Whom It May Concern
> 
> I am an Irish national living in the UK since January 2010, and working full time for *company* in Bristol since January 2010. Please find enclosed my most recent (at time of writing) payslip from them.
> 
> My wife wishes to join me in September to live and work in the UK, please grant her an EEA Family Permit to do so as soon as possible.


All in all it was fantastically straight forward, especially with the help of a few fantastic forum members :clap2:


----------



## breaking waves

JenAva said:


> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (VAF4)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 17, 2012, online
> Date biometrics taken: April 22, 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Between April 26 and May, 2012 (due to transit to Manila)
> Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines
> Projected timeline given: NONE. No longer sending emails to acknowledge receipt of application.
> Date your visa was received: Email on Friday, May 25, 2012. Passport received Tuesday, May 29, 2012.
> 
> So that was 18 working days total for processing time, plus weekends, plus 3-6 days postage each way to/from the Philippines to/from small-town Australia.
> 
> Despite the stress, anxiety and general sulking about not being able to go home to London while the visa was being processed, yet again the Manila hub have been very efficient. Non-communicative, but definitely getting the job done without a fuss and getting everything returned remarkably quickly. Again!


I just got the "your visa should be with you shortly" email, and trying not to celebrate too prematurely. Here is my timeline, and would also like to know if 1 week from the receipt of the email is a reasonable time for the visa to be delivered to me.

Thanks everyone! 

Country applying from: Sydney, Australia
Type of visa applied for: T2 General + Dependent
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 12, 2012, online
Date biometrics taken: July 16, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Approx 26 May, 2012 (due to transit to Manila)
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines
Projected timeline given: No email confirmation of receipt, but roughly 10–15 working days according to UKBA website
Date your visa was received: Email on Thu, August 9 2012. Passport receipt pending!


----------



## Lovenscotland

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!



Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 4, 2012
Date biometrics taken: July 9, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 19, 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 days (at day 13 received email saying more time was needed.)
Date your visa was received: 

(I had previously been refused entry 2 years ago and then also refused a visitor visa because my wife and myself were not yet married.)


----------



## ddang

Lovenscotland said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July 4, 2012
> Date biometrics taken: July 9, 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 19, 2012
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 15 days (at day 13 received email saying more time was needed.)
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> (I had previously been refused entry 2 years ago and then also refused a visitor visa because my wife and myself were not yet married.)


 If it helps to know, I myself and another lady on here have been refused entry before and our visas were still issued.. They had to further process mine and check everything out first to make sure everything added up I'm sure... If everything else looks good and you meet the requirements I would think you should be fine... It will just take time.... I was told that if you have had immigration problems before, then they have to check with UKBA in UK and that would take min of 2 weeks... It took mine about 13 business days so almost 3 weeks... Best of luck!


----------



## the.painted.lad

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 4 Student Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online: July 20, 2012
Date biometrics taken: July 23, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Signed for July 24; e-mail of package opened received July 30, 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 13 days
*UPDATE* Date your visa was received: I got the e-mail today. I'm hoping I will get the package tomorrow (not sure if UPS delivers on Saturdays) 

I am extremely relieved, happy, shocked, and well... I'm just glad the process is over.


----------



## krossetti

Please list the following:
Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 (general)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 3 August 2012
Date biometrics taken: 7 August 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 8 August 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 48 Hours (paid for priority)
Date your visa was received: Got the “your UK visa has been issued” email yesterday, 9 August 2012 

Just waiting now to get my passport back in the mail. In my email yesterday it said DHL would return it to me in 2-5 business days...so I assume Monday?

Weirdly, the email also says that my package can be tracked via UPS...but gives no UPS tracking number, only the DHL one (which doesn’t work in the DHL online tracking system). What do you guys think? I had to provide a self-addressed DHL Express envelope with my application....so it seems odd that they would not use this service. That said, if they were using DHL, wouldn’t my tracking number show up in the system? My only thought is that maybe DHL contracts out to UPS when things are going from UKBA to Canada.....

Any other Canadian applicants have this issue?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

krossetti said:


> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 (general)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 3 August 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 7 August 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 8 August 2012
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 48 Hours (paid for priority)
> Date your visa was received: Got the “your UK visa has been issued” email yesterday, 9 August 2012
> 
> Just waiting now to get my passport back in the mail. In my email yesterday it said DHL would return it to me in 2-5 business days...so I assume Monday?
> 
> Weirdly, the email also says that my package can be tracked via UPS...but gives no UPS tracking number, only the DHL one (which doesn’t work in the DHL online tracking system). What do you guys think? I had to provide a self-addressed DHL Express envelope with my application....so it seems odd that they would not use this service. That said, if they were using DHL, wouldn’t my tracking number show up in the system? My only thought is that maybe DHL contracts out to UPS when things are going from UKBA to Canada.....
> 
> Any other Canadian applicants have this issue?


It should arrive on Monday... you should look at DHL later on this evening/early tomorrow morning for tracking.

I received that same "Your Visa has been issued" in the afternoon on Wednesday July 25... visa was picked up by DHL after 4pm EASTERN on the Thursday (can't remember the exact pick up time, but it late afternoon on the Thursday) and I had it in my hands in suburban Vancouver on the Friday before 11am (I live near the airport).


----------



## edimile

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit (same-sex couple married in NYC)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 31st July, online
Date biometrics taken: 3 August
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: got 'received' email on 13 August. Fedex delivered on 6 August.
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: N/A
Date your visa was received: Received email that it was issued today, 14 August.

Been a lurker on here for a while and really realized how helpful this is to so many people and the generosity (in time!) of those who regularly respond to questions. My process leading up to sending off the application was long and arduous, but it worked out!

Would love to give back! Even though this is my first post, I hope to help out around the forums.


----------



## krossetti

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It should arrive on Monday... you should look at DHL later on this evening/early tomorrow morning for tracking.
> 
> I received that same "Your Visa has been issued" in the afternoon on Wednesday July 25... visa was picked up by DHL after 4pm EASTERN on the Thursday (can't remember the exact pick up time, but it late afternoon on the Thursday) and I had it in my hands in suburban Vancouver on the Friday before 11am (I live near the airport).


Now Wednesday and STILL no passport/visa. I called DHL monday and they said definitely Tuesday. Yesterday it showed it was out for delivery on the tracking, but still didn’t arrive. Called DHL around 6pm and they said not to worry, it would be delivered before 8pm (it wasn’t).

Called DHL again this morning and was told that it as ‘delivered to the wrong facility’ but they could not tell me where this facility was. They also couldn’t tell me where it is now, or when I will get it but said they would try and have it traced for me. Still have heard nothing back from them and when I called to ask again all they could say was “sometimes it takes 48 hours for a trace to go through, sorry.”

I’ll admit I do live in a rural area BUT it is only about an hour away from Ottawa, which is where my package was yesterday (according to the tracking info). This seems ridiculous! It took UKBA a DAY to approve my visa and now nearly a week to send back to me?? (If it actually gets here today, and at this point, I am skeptical). 

Interesting sidenote--when I was speaking with the DHL rep this morning I said “Do you think that the driver just didn’t feel like delivering to a remote area so sent it back to the depot instead?” and received total silence....I feel like this might have been the case. I seriously could scream.


----------



## liam85

Please list the following:
Country applying from: Kenya
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée 
Date application submitted in person: 17 August 2012
Date biometrics taken: 17 August 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 August 2012
Office location processing your visa: Nairobi
Projected timeline given: Decision before 25 September 2012
Date your visa was received:


----------



## krossetti

krossetti said:


> Now Wednesday and STILL no passport/visa. I called DHL monday and they said definitely Tuesday. Yesterday it showed it was out for delivery on the tracking, but still didn’t arrive. Called DHL around 6pm and they said not to worry, it would be delivered before 8pm (it wasn’t).
> 
> Called DHL again this morning and was told that it as ‘delivered to the wrong facility’ but they could not tell me where this facility was. They also couldn’t tell me where it is now, or when I will get it but said they would try and have it traced for me. Still have heard nothing back from them and when I called to ask again all they could say was “sometimes it takes 48 hours for a trace to go through, sorry.”
> 
> I’ll admit I do live in a rural area BUT it is only about an hour away from Ottawa, which is where my package was yesterday (according to the tracking info). This seems ridiculous! It took UKBA a DAY to approve my visa and now nearly a week to send back to me?? (If it actually gets here today, and at this point, I am skeptical).
> 
> Interesting sidenote--when I was speaking with the DHL rep this morning I said “Do you think that the driver just didn’t feel like delivering to a remote area so sent it back to the depot instead?” and received total silence....I feel like this might have been the case. I seriously could scream.


UPDATE: FINALLY got my passport + visa! Hurray! Just in time for my flight back to London next week. 

So, in the end, my timeline wasn’t too bad, and the majority of the waiting was due to problems shipping my passport back. But, to sum up:

Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 (general)
Date online application submitted: 3 August 2012
Date biometrics taken: 7 August 2012
Date application received at UKBA: 8 August 2012 (they sent me an email confirming this, and that because my application was priority, I would receive a decision within 48 hours)
Date visa issued: 9 August 2012 (Got the email saying it was issued less than 24 hours after the first confirmation)
Date visa received: 17 August 2012 (UKBA sent it on 10 August, so it essentially took a week to get to me in rural Canada despite promises it should only take 2 days at most).

All in all, a fairly quick turn-around (2 weeks from start to finish) BUT that was with me paying for priority. Had the shipping not gotten so messed up, the whole process would have taken just over a week. Priority is expensive (145$) BUT in my case it was certainly worth it. Had I risked the 10-13 days processing time and then had these shipping problems I would have definitely missed my return date to London (which couldn’t really be changed, as I am a teacher and need to be there for the start of Autumn term). 

My advice? If you need the visa quickly, don’t risk it. Pay for the priority (and hope DHL doesn’t repeatedly screw up when they send it back)


----------



## fasibad

Please list the following:
Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 - Youth Mobility Scheme 
Date application submitted in person: 14 August 2012
Date biometrics taken: 14 August 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15 August 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York, NY, USA
Projected timeline given: 48 hours (priority)
Date your visa was received: Got an email saying visa was issued on the 17th of August 2012. I will be going to pick up my documents next week hopefully.


----------



## Lovenscotland

Lovenscotland said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July 4, 2012
> Date biometrics taken: July 9, 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 19, 2012
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 15 days (at day 13 received email saying more time was needed.)
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> (I had previously been refused entry 2 years ago and then also refused a visitor visa because my wife and myself were not yet married.)


Date your visa was received: August 17, 2012

- This is an update to my previous post. I got an email yesterday on Aug. 16 saying that "Your UK visa has been issued." The letter said I'd get my passport the next business day by UPS. And I did! The tracking number they gave actually worked when I took off the "SA" prefix. My wife and I are celebrating! 

The whole process took 21 business days. Thank goodness for ExpatForum.


----------



## Lovenscotland

Lovenscotland said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July 4, 2012
> Date biometrics taken: July 9, 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 19, 2012
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 15 days (at day 13 received email saying more time was needed.)
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> (I had previously been refused entry 2 years ago and then also refused a visitor visa because my wife and myself were not yet married.)


This is an update to the quoted message above.

Date your visa was received: August 17, 2012

It took 21 business days. I got an email yesterday saying, "Your UK visa has been issued." The email said the passport would be delivered by UPS the next day, and it was! 

The USP tracking worked as well as long as I entered the tracking number without the "SA" prefix. 

My wife and I are celebrating! Thanks for all the support. ExpatForum is great.


----------



## Lovenscotland

ddang said:


> If it helps to know, I myself and another lady on here have been refused entry before and our visas were still issued.. They had to further process mine and check everything out first to make sure everything added up I'm sure... If everything else looks good and you meet the requirements I would think you should be fine... It will just take time.... I was told that if you have had immigration problems before, then they have to check with UKBA in UK and that would take min of 2 weeks... It took mine about 13 business days so almost 3 weeks... Best of luck!


Thanks for your ddang. It did help. And we made it! Here's an update.

Date your visa was received: August 17, 2012

It took 21 business days. I got an email yesterday saying, "Your UK visa has been issued." The email said the passport would be delivered by UPS the next day, and it was! 

The USP tracking worked as well as long as I entered the tracking number without the "SA" prefix. 

My wife and I are celebrating! Thanks for all the support. ExpatForum is great.


----------



## theinvisiblemuse

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement (spouse & dependent) priority
Date application submitted: 08/06/2012 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 08/09/2012
Date documentation received by UK border office: 08/13/2012 (1st email)
Office location: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date visa received: ??

I didn't realize the waiting would be so hard! :confused2: Wish they would make an online system were you could check the status of your visa as it goes along the process.


----------



## mordavian

Guys, I mailed my application to the USA NY office on the 16th of August (Thursday) with delivery confirmation from Boston, MA. However today, the 20th, I still don't see the tracking # being updated by USPS. 

It also seems that the UK office doesn't let the applicant know if they received your application or not until perhaps 7 days after it arrived at the consulate? 



edimile said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit (same-sex couple married in NYC)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 31st July, online
> Date biometrics taken: 3 August
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: got 'received' email on 13 August. Fedex delivered on 6 August.
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Projected timeline given: N/A
> Date your visa was received: Received email that it was issued today, 14 August.
> 
> Been a lurker on here for a while and really realized how helpful this is to so many people and the generosity (in time!) of those who regularly respond to questions. My process leading up to sending off the application was long and arduous, but it worked out!
> 
> Would love to give back! Even though this is my first post, I hope to help out around the forums.


----------



## elizaswims

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Business visitor (Clinical Attachments, PLAB tests)
Date application submitted: Oct 18 2011 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Oct 21 2011
Date documentation received by UK border office: Oct 27 2011 (via email)
Office location: New York
Projected timeline given: 90% of applications in 3 weeks, 98% in 6 weeks, 100% in 12 weeks
Date visa received: Nov 2 2011


----------



## sarahk_g

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and not actually an expat as I'm from the UK but my husband is from Ecuador and we are currently going through the nightmare process of the spouse visa so I thought I'd add my husband's current viss timeline 

Country applying from: Ecuador
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (we don't get the priority option unlike Colombia!)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online 6 July 2012
Date biometrics taken: had to wait until 17 July 2012 for first available appointment
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: receivved email on 18 July 2012 stating documents were received and being made ready for an entry clearance officer
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Columbia
Projected timeline given: 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks and 100% within 24 weeks of the application date
Date your visa was received: still waiting and praying that the current situation between the UK and Ecuador doesn't have an adverse effect!

If anyone has had any experience with having their settlement visa processed by the UKBA in Columbia...any info you can share would be hugely appreciated!

Good Luck to everyone still waiting for their visas and congratulations to all of you who have had yours granted!


----------



## sarahk_g

*Sitting....waiting...wishing...*

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and not actually an expat as I'm from the UK but my husband is from Ecuador and we are currently going through the nightmare process of the spouse visa so I thought I'd add my husband's current viss timeline 

Country applying from: Ecuador
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (we don't get the priority option unlike Colombia!)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online 6 July 2012
Date biometrics taken: had to wait until 17 July 2012 for first available appointment
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: receivved email on 18 July 2012 stating documents were received and being made ready for an entry clearance officer
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Columbia
Projected timeline given: 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks and 100% within 24 weeks of the application date
Date your visa was received: still waiting and praying that the current situation between the UK and Ecuador doesn't have an adverse effect!

If anyone has had any experience with having their settlement visa processed by the UKBA in Columbia...any info you can share would be hugely appreciated!

Good Luck to everyone still waiting for their visas and congratulations to all of you who have had yours granted!


----------



## sarahk_g

Opps! Sorry...not sure why my message posted twice??


----------



## theinvisiblemuse

theinvisiblemuse said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement (spouse & dependent) priority
> Date application submitted: 08/06/2012 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 08/09/2012
> Date documentation received by UK border office: 08/13/2012 (1st email)
> Office location: New York
> Projected timeline given: 15 days
> Date visa received: ??
> 
> I didn't realize the waiting would be so hard! :confused2: Wish they would make an online system were you could check the status of your visa as it goes along the process.



****UPDATE: I never got an email saying our applications had been handed off to an ECO, but I received a phone call yesterday from the British Consulate with one question about my application. Does anyone know if they ask questions as they are going through your application or if they ask them all together at the end? 

Hoping to hear soon regarding a decision. The wait is so nerve wracking, especially as I was hoping we'd be over before Sept. 1st so my son could start school at the beginning of the school year. Fingers crossed we hear back today or tomorrow with a final decision.


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit (Married)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 30th July, online
Date biometrics taken: 8 August
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: got 'received' email on August 22. UPS delivered on 14 August.
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 12 days (per the site)
Date your visa was received: Received email that it was issued today, 23 August. WOO HOO!

All total, counting from when UPS delivered my application the process took 8 business days. 

Thanks Joppa for your help early on in the process, I appreciate it. I was very thorough with my documentation and it paid off. I'm glad I have this behind me. 

My next task will be my residence card, once I land in early September. I hope that goes well.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Zama

Zama said:


> Country Applying from: Kazakhstan
> Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement/Fiancé
> Date Application was submitted: 8 June 2012 (online)
> Biometrics Done: 2 July 2012
> Documents Sent to the UK Consulate: 2 July 2012
> Email received that application is being processed: Not yet received
> Date Visa email issued : Not yet issued
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for our application to be successful!


A small (but very exciting) update:
Country Applying from: Kazakhstan
Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement/Fiancé
Date Application was submitted: 8 June 2012 (online)
Biometrics Done: 2 July 2012
Documents Sent to the UK Consulate: 2 July 2012
Email received that application is being processed: Is not practiced in Kazakhstan
Status of application on vfs website changed to "processed application returned to courier": 28 August 2012
Date Visa email issued : Not yet issued - will find out tomorrow, when my passport is delivered to my city.
I am so excited and worried, tomorrow I will find out if they have given me a visa!!! 
Will kep my fingers crossed and pray to God!!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Zama said:


> A small (but very exciting) update:
> Country Applying from: Kazakhstan
> Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement/Fiancé
> Date Application was submitted: 8 June 2012 (online)
> Biometrics Done: 2 July 2012
> Documents Sent to the UK Consulate: 2 July 2012
> Email received that application is being processed: Is not practiced in Kazakhstan
> Status of application on vfs website changed to "processed application returned to courier": 28 August 2012
> Date Visa email issued : Not yet issued - will find out tomorrow, when my passport is delivered to my city.
> I am so excited and worried, tomorrow I will find out if they have given me a visa!!!
> Will kep my fingers crossed and pray to God!!!


Fingers and toes crossed for you, and am adding my voice to your prayers!


----------



## Zama

American In Scotland, thank you. You have been such a great help throughout the whole process!


----------



## RockStar

Fingers crossed for you, I hope you will get a positive output.


----------



## goose10110

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement visa (spouse)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 June, online
Date biometrics taken: 28 June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: NYC office received on 12 July; email notification on 18 July
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 12 working days 
Date your visa was received: Email notification received today 28 August (hurrah!!!)

Total time for processing : 29 business days from official acknowledgement of the application package

I made a standard application, but after the 27th business day faxed a letter and receipt for priority service, indicating that I needed my passport back urgently for another travel commitment.

Thank you folks at Expat Forum. Best of luck to those still applying and those who are en route to join their spouse in the UK!!


----------



## Mandyluv

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement visa (spouse)
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 17th, 2012
Date biometrics taken: July 19th, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: NYC office received on 23rd July 2012; email notification on 24th July, 2012 that they have received it. 

It has been 26 Days in waiting!!!

Office location processing your visa: NYC
July 25th, I received an e-mail stating that I was assigned to a UK Border Officer
July 31st, 2012 - E-mail advising me that they received further documentary evidence from my husband (his payslips, and taxes). That it would take up to 15 working days from nowto process (July 31st).
Projected timeline given: 15 working days 
August 15, 2012 I received an e-mail asking for further documents from my husband. He sent them via fed ex and they were received the next day. According to Fed-Ex but we never got a confirmation of receipt from the NY office. 

According to their 15 day processing e-mail it should have reached me Aug, 21st, 2012 well an e-mail at least. It is now Aug. 29th, 2012 and I have not received any e-mail or notification. I have called and written letters but nothing. I hear if you don't hear from them it is good because it means they are reviewing it. 

I also paid the $300.00 priority service....sigh 

Is anyone else from Canada or the US going through this wait time? 

Has anyone from Canada applying for this gotten their visa sooner than myself? 
Date your visa was received: I am still waiting. It has been 23 days and I am still waiting. What happened to the 15 days?...lol


----------



## Zama

Zama said:


> A small (but very exciting) update:
> Country Applying from: Kazakhstan
> Type of Visa applied for: UK Settlement/Fiancé
> Date Application was submitted: 8 June 2012 (online)
> Biometrics Done: 2 July 2012
> Documents Sent to the UK Consulate: 2 July 2012
> Email received that application is being processed: Is not practiced in Kazakhstan
> Status of application on vfs website changed to "processed application returned to courier": 28 August 2012
> Date Visa email issued : Not yet issued - will find out tomorrow, when my passport is delivered to my city.
> I am so excited and worried, tomorrow I will find out if they have given me a visa!!!
> Will kep my fingers crossed and pray to God!!!


Update:
Date Visa issued: 27.08.2012
Date Passport has been receieved: 29.08.2012 (after paying extra fee to courier for express delivery and walking to their office to collect the passport, since I was too inpatient to wait for 30 more minutes) 
I am soooooo happy and excited!!! Thanks to everyone on this Expat forum for being such a great help! Especially a huge thanks to American In Scotland, Joppa, 2farapart, WestCostCanadianGirl, etc. I would never ever done it if not you! 

Time to book the tickets and plan my wedding! Yay, happy days!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Zama said:


> Update:
> Date Visa issued: 27.08.2012
> Date Passport has been receieved: 29.08.2012 (after paying extra fee to courier for express delivery and walking to their office to collect the passport, since I was too inpatient to wait for 30 more minutes)
> I am soooooo happy and excited!!! Thanks to everyone on this Expat forum for being such a great help! Especially a huge thanks to American In Scotland, Joppa, 2farapart, WestCostCanadianGirl, etc. I would never ever done it if not you!
> 
> Time to book the tickets and plan my wedding! Yay, happy days!!



YAY, ZAMA!

Am so very happy to read this!

Congratulations on your visa *AND* on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## voop

I really wish my application would hurry up now, its been almost 3 months.


----------



## misty86

*Applying from Canada*

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied: Tier 1 dependent application 
Date application submitted (online or in person): in person Aug 20th 2012
Date Biometrics taken: Aug 20th 2012
Date documentation was received by UKBA Office: No idea ! no emails as of yet. 

projected time according to the site is 12-15 business days.

Sent an email re: whether application was received as no acknowledgement still after 1 week. The reply was "You will always receive an email during the application process after they have opened your application and have begun processing it. This may not be on the same day that the application is received by the Consulate General." so I guess still no opening nor have begun processing ...

Major regrets for not using priority service.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

misty86 said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied: Tier 1 dependent application
> Date application submitted (online or in person): in person Aug 20th 2012
> Date Biometrics taken: Aug 20th 2012
> Date documentation was received by UKBA Office: No idea ! no emails as of yet.
> 
> projected time according to the site is 12-15 business days.
> 
> Sent an email re: whether application was received as no acknowledgement still after 1 week. The reply was "You will always receive an email during the application process after they have opened your application and have begun processing it. This may not be on the same day that the application is received by the Consulate General." so I guess still no opening nor have begun processing ...
> 
> Major regrets for not using priority service.


You should be hearing something soon... it usually takes 6 business days for the application to get from the mail room to the ECO processing area once the application has been received in the mail room.

I'd normally say check with the courier company with whom you sent your package (I know that the Vancouver office uses DHL overnight service exclusively to send to New York) to see where it is in the process... however, I'm assuming that you applied via Toronto, so if WorldBridge is sending it for you, it may take a day or two for them to get your application to NY. If you can find a toll free number for WorldBridge, you might want to ask them how long it'll take for your package to get to NY.


----------



## misty86

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You should be hearing something soon... it usually takes 6 business days for the application to get from the mail room to the ECO processing area once the application has been received in the mail room.
> 
> I'd normally say check with the courier company with whom you sent your package (I know that the Vancouver office uses DHL overnight service exclusively to send to New York) to see where it is in the process... however, I'm assuming that you applied via Toronto, so if WorldBridge is sending it for you, it may take a day or two for them to get your application to NY. If you can find a toll free number for WorldBridge, you might want to ask them how long it'll take for your package to get to NY.



When I handed in my application to the WB services rep. she confirmed the NY office will receive it the next morning. I am going to give it till monday of next week and call them to check on the proces - there seems to be a general delay all around... odd its taking people 20 + days for response


----------



## lovestravel

Is anyone familiar with processing times for the sponsor visa paperwork to be approved? They say it has been 4 months since they submitted the papers but no approval yet. Getting anxious....


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Zama said:


> Update:
> Date Visa issued: 27.08.2012
> Date Passport has been receieved: 29.08.2012 (after paying extra fee to courier for express delivery and walking to their office to collect the passport, since I was too inpatient to wait for 30 more minutes)
> I am soooooo happy and excited!!! Thanks to everyone on this Expat forum for being such a great help! Especially a huge thanks to American In Scotland, Joppa, 2farapart, WestCostCanadianGirl, etc. I would never ever done it if not you!
> 
> Time to book the tickets and plan my wedding! Yay, happy days!!


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

YIPEE!! Congratulations on getting over the worst hurdle! 

We were on the road yesterday driving home from Essex where we'd been visiting friends. WiFi was so dodgy at the Moto courts that I gave up trying, so I thought about you all the way home!

We drove through a lot of horrible, driving rain and were exhausted when we got in but I woke up this morning and the first thing I wanted to check was this thread to see if you'd got happy news.

You did, and I am SO glad! Best wishes on the wedding, Zama, and congratulations to the groom!


----------



## Zama

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> YIPEE!! Congratulations on getting over the worst hurdle!
> 
> We were on the road yesterday driving home from Essex where we'd been visiting friends. WiFi was so dodgy at the Moto courts that I gave up trying, so I thought about you all the way home!
> 
> We drove through a lot of horrible, driving rain and were exhausted when we got in but I woke up this morning and the first thing I wanted to check was this thread to see if you'd got happy news.
> 
> You did, and I am SO glad! Best wishes on the wedding, Zama, and congratulations to the groom!


Wow, I am really touched by being in your thoughts, thank you! I may repeat myself but without your help I would have never done it. 
Me and my fiancé laugh now when remember that we seriously thought to hire a lawyer to help us with our visa application. I was lucky enough to find this forum and really grateful to all of you for being such a help and support.
One more month and I will be with him again, I am so over the moon! 
Thanks a lot again, American in Scotland!


----------



## misty86

misty86 said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied: Tier 1 dependent application
> Date application submitted (online or in person): in person Aug 20th 2012
> Date Biometrics taken: Aug 20th 2012
> Date documentation was received by UKBA Office: No idea ! no emails as of yet.
> 
> projected time according to the site is 12-15 business days.
> 
> Sent an email re: whether application was received as no acknowledgement still after 1 week. The reply was "You will always receive an email during the application process after they have opened your application and have begun processing it. This may not be on the same day that the application is received by the Consulate General." so I guess still no opening nor have begun processing ...
> 
> Major regrets for not using priority service.



UPDATE: Received acknowledgement email Aug/30/2012 from the NYC office that application package has been opened and supporting documents have been prepared for processing.


----------



## alvsaj

Country applying : Dubai ,UAE 

Type of visa applied:spouse visa
Date application submitted (in person ):5th July 2012
Date of biometrics:5th July 2012
Date documents received by uk border agency:8th July 2012
Office location processing application:British embassy Abu dhabi,UAE
Projected timeline given :4-6weeks 
Date visa issued:30th August 2012 got an email visa been issued.
Havnt got it in my hand yet will update when I recieve it in my hand

So excited !!!!!


----------



## alvsaj

Sorry for double post


----------



## melford

*Still waiting... from the other side of the world!*

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
Date Biometrics Taken: Tuesday 7th August 2012
Date application submitted: Platinum post on Tuesday 7th August
Date application arrived in Manila: (Assume) by Monday 13th August
Office location processing your visa: Manila

According to the UKBA website, 96% of settlement visas in July were processed in 15 days... 

I know I've not been waiting that long (15th business day of waiting today) but it's doing my head in! I can't wait to get back to my husband in the UK. 

Has anyone recently submitted a spouse visa application from Australia?

Thanks,
Mel


----------



## Joppa

melford said:


> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
> Date Biometrics Taken: Tuesday 7th August 2012
> Date application submitted: Platinum post on Tuesday 7th August
> Date application arrived in Manila: (Assume) by Monday 13th August
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> 
> According to the UKBA website, 96% of settlement visas in July were processed in 15 days...
> 
> I know I've not been waiting that long (15th business day of waiting today) but it's doing my head in! I can't wait to get back to my husband in the UK.
> 
> Has anyone recently submitted a spouse visa application from Australia?


Recent average has been 4-6 weeks, but someone recently got theirs in about 3 weeks, so things may be improving a tat.


----------



## Habibi

I'm a newbie to this site but I wanted to see if anyone else applied for a spouse visa from inside the UK? I've been waiting 5 1/2 months and was wondering if anyone else had to wait this long to receive their spouse visa. I can't work til I've got it and it's really hard as I am new to Manchester.


----------



## kataniash

*The waiting game*



laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!



Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Visa (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Aug. 8th (online)
Date biometrics taken: Aug. 16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug 27th
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: (Email) 15 Days, (Facebook) 11 Days on 8/23, 15 Days 8/29
Date your visa was received: Waiting....


Hoping it will be sooner than 15 Days and it will be cut and dry. We put all the info asked for, paid for priority along with additional delivery fees, other than offering up our first born unsure what else we could have done to make it easier. 

We just hope we get a super efficient entry officer. Not sure which is more draining, putting the visa together or waiting to know if you'll get your visa or not. 

I do think that they could have made the UKBA website way more understanding and not have made all these rule changes around the Olympics, Paralympics, and the beginning of a school year.


----------



## Joppa

kataniash said:


> Hoping it will be sooner than 15 Days and it will be cut and dry. We put all the info asked for, paid for priority along with additional delivery fees, other than offering up our first born unsure what else we could have done to make it easier.
> 
> We just hope we get a super efficient entry officer. Not sure which is more draining, putting the visa together or waiting to know if you'll get your visa or not.
> 
> I do think that they could have made the UKBA website way more understanding and not have made all these rule changes around the Olympics, Paralympics, and the beginning of a school year.


Well, the change for family migration rules was expected earlier in the year, but given the complexity of the task, it took Home Office until June to announce it. They had to implement as soon as possible, to start reducing the number of family migrants in their bid to cut net migration to under 100,000 from the present 250,000 a year before the next election, due in 2015. It's just unfortunate it came at a time when the visa offices were already under strain from increased applications.


----------



## kataniash

Joppa said:


> Well, the change for family migration rules was expected earlier in the year, but given the complexity of the task, it took Home Office until June to announce it. They had to implement as soon as possible, to start reducing the number of family migrants in their bid to cut net migration to under 100,000 from the present 250,000 a year before the next election, due in 2015. It's just unfortunate it came at a time when the visa offices were already under strain from increased applications.



Ah. I do remember them talking about it in April and in June, just thought it wouldn't be as busy months afterwards.


----------



## oneonefourone

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Partner visa (unmarried)
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 1st, online
Date biometrics taken: August 3 (Ottawa)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: DHL signed for August 7. Email notice that documents have been sorted for review August 13.
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 6 weeks for 98%; 12 weeks for 100%
Date your visa was received: N/A yet...


----------



## misty86

misty86 said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied: Tier 1 dependent application
> Date application submitted (online or in person): in person Aug 20th 2012
> Date Biometrics taken: Aug 20th 2012
> Date documentation was received by UKBA Office: No idea ! no emails as of yet.
> 
> projected time according to the site is 12-15 business days.
> 
> Sent an email re: whether application was received as no acknowledgement still after 1 week. The reply was "You will always receive an email during the application process after they have opened your application and have begun processing it. This may not be on the same day that the application is received by the Consulate General." so I guess still no opening nor have begun processing ...
> 
> Major regrets for not using priority service.



updated: 

Type of visa applied: Tier 1 dependent application 
Date application submitted (online or in person): in person Aug 20th 2012
Date Biometrics taken: Aug 20th 2012
Date documentation was received by UKBA Office in NY: Aug 30th 2012

Date of Visa issue: Sep 06th 2012


----------



## Michelle_

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: UK visitor's visa (6 months)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1 week after application
Projected timeline given: 12 days to make a decision
Date your visa was received: Rejected - 10 days after being received


----------



## mordavian

Michelle_ said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: UK visitor's visa (6 months)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1 week after application
> Projected timeline given: 12 days to make a decision
> Date your visa was received: Rejected - 10 days after being received


I am sorry for the decision. Why was it rejected?


----------



## Michelle_

mordavian said:


> I am sorry for the decision. Why was it rejected?


Mmm... seems like the evidence wasn't good enough or something *sigh* I mean they made it sound easier to be honest, not that everything was going to be treated with complete doubt unless proven otherwise. (Which of course now I know.) It's actually my boyfriend's visa...I'm about to post a big thread about it asking for help lol because we actually don't know much about visa applications and how to resolve this!  I never knew rejection for a visa could be so heartbreaking!


----------



## mordavian

Michelle_ said:


> Mmm... seems like the evidence wasn't good enough or something *sigh* I mean they made it sound easier to be honest, not that everything was going to be treated with complete doubt unless proven otherwise. (Which of course now I know.) It's actually my boyfriend's visa...I'm about to post a big thread about it asking for help lol because we actually don't know much about visa applications and how to resolve this!  I never knew rejection for a visa could be so heartbreaking!


Yes I do feel for you. I wish you success on your appeal.


----------



## Lil_M

brian2012 said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - July 3rd
> Date biometrics taken: July 19th (had trouble fitting appointment around work)
> Date documentation was sent: July 25th, USPS Express Mail
> Date documentation was received: Email confirmation Aug 3rd, USPS confirm July 27th
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Date your visa was issued: Email confirmation August 7th
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped us out. For anyone applying, here's a list of the documents we included:
> 
> A copy of my last payslip from work.
> A certified copy of my passport from the passport office of the Irish Embassy in London.
> Stamped biometrics appointment slip.
> Marriage certificate
> Her passport
> 2 photos
> The completed application.
> Letter requesting her visa:
> 
> 
> 
> All in all it was fantastically straight forward, especially with the help of a few fantastic forum members :clap2:


Really? That easy? Good to know, as I'm planning to be facing that, soon. So all that you needed to provide, being the EEA member, was simply a certified copy of your passport? You didn't have to send in your actual passport? I would hate for my own guy (the EEA member of the two of us) to be waiting around, stuck without his actual passport if he doesn't need to be.


----------



## Joppa

Lil_M said:


> Really? That easy? Good to know, as I'm planning to be facing that, soon. So all that you needed to provide, being the EEA member, was simply a certified copy of your passport? You didn't have to send in your actual passport? I would hate for my own guy (the EEA member of the two of us) to be waiting around, stuck without his actual passport if he doesn't need to be.


If it's a British passport, all they require is a plain photocopy of the bio pages, plus a scan of visa etc allowing to stay in US. But if it isn't, then you need to get your copy endorsed as genuine at the relevant EEA consulate. Find out which consulate offer this service, and how much they charge.


----------



## oneonefourone

Is anyone able to confirm when the processing time starts? I see on the site it says it is when UKBA or an affiliate (WorldBridge) receive the application package, including biometrics and passport. Others seem to suggest that it is when UKBA itself opens the package.

I submitted all documents, passport, and biometrics to Worldbridge on Aug 3rd. My DHL package was signed for in NY on August 7 and I had an email notifying me that contents had been sorted for review August 13. Any idea which of these I can rely on when trying to figure out my timeline?

It's frustrating... When I applied on Aug 1, the times listed on the NY site for processing settlement applications was about 20 days. In the last week, they updated from 29 days to 38 days. ukinusa.fco.gov.uk/en/about-us/other-locations/ny/news/ukba-news

There are still no notes in the delay section, despite this being a doubling of their average processing time in the past month. I understand it might still be in their standards, but it's just nice to know...

Also, if we're now averaging 38 days as of Thursday, that would mean applications submitted July 13th were leaving the shop on average last week. Can I assume that the July 9 changes backlog is nearly finished?


----------



## mordavian

It starts when they received the package.


----------



## rose.spectre

oneonefourone said:


> Is anyone able to confirm when the processing time starts? I see on the site it says it is when UKBA or an affiliate (WorldBridge) receive the application package, including biometrics and passport. Others seem to suggest that it is when UKBA itself opens the package.
> 
> I submitted all documents, passport, and biometrics to Worldbridge on Aug 3rd. My DHL package was signed for in NY on August 7 and I had an email notifying me that contents had been sorted for review August 13. Any idea which of these I can rely on when trying to figure out my timeline?
> 
> It's frustrating... When I applied on Aug 1, the times listed on the NY site for processing settlement applications was about 20 days. In the last week, they updated from 29 days to 38 days. ukinusa.fco.gov.uk/en/about-us/other-locations/ny/news/ukba-news
> 
> There are still no notes in the delay section, despite this being a doubling of their average processing time in the past month. I understand it might still be in their standards, but it's just nice to know...
> 
> Also, if we're now averaging 38 days as of Thursday, that would mean applications submitted July 13th were leaving the shop on average last week. Can I assume that the July 9 changes backlog is nearly finished?


My online application was finished & paid for on July 3rd so I'm still pre-July 9 rule change. I had my biometrics done on July 23rd and paid for 2 day shipping so it arrived at the Consulate on the 25th. 6 days later, July 31st, I got the 1st email. Nothing since. I'm on 32 working days from receipt, 26 days from the email (I assume, that's not counting Labor Day and the bank holiday on Aug 27th). I don't know if that gives you any sort of perspective.


----------



## oneonefourone

rose.spectre said:


> My online application was finished & paid for on July 3rd so I'm still pre-July 9 rule change. I had my biometrics done on July 23rd and paid for 2 day shipping so it arrived at the Consulate on the 25th. 6 days later, July 31st, I got the 1st email. Nothing since. I'm on 32 working days from receipt, 26 days from the email (I assume, that's not counting Labor Day and the bank holiday on Aug 27th). I don't know if that gives you any sort of perspective.


Thanks rose - it does help!

I forgot there is up to a month to submit documents. Here's hoping you hear in the next week or two. It would mean a lot if you keep us updated as I'm within 10 days of your submission.


----------



## rose.spectre

oneonefourone said:


> Thanks rose - it does help!
> 
> I forgot there is up to a month to submit documents. Here's hoping you hear in the next week or two. It would mean a lot if you keep us updated as I'm within 10 days of your submission.


You're welcome & thank you also, I really hope I get good news.  I will post here as soon as I learn anything new about my application. Good luck with yours and don't let the wait drive you stir crazy.


----------



## paintxitorange

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 6 2012
Date biometrics taken: July 20 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 31 2012, via email (it was posted overnight on the 30th) 
Office location processing your visa: New York
Date your visa was received: August 2 2012, via email. Received in the mail 4 days later.

For what it's worth, if you're the neurotic type, just go for it and pay the $300 for priority processing. It saved me from legitimately going insane not knowing whether or not I would be denied, and I get to be with my husband that much faster. Completely worth it.


----------



## oneonefourone

paintxitorange said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July 6 2012
> Date biometrics taken: July 20 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 31 2012, via email (it was posted overnight on the 30th)
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Date your visa was received: August 2 2012, via email. Received in the mail 4 days later.
> 
> For what it's worth, if you're the neurotic type, just go for it and pay the $300 for priority processing. It saved me from legitimately going insane not knowing whether or not I would be denied, and I get to be with my husband that much faster. Completely worth it.


Does anyone know if you can retroactively pay for priority? I saw one guy who faxed a receipt along with a request for passport for emergency travel needs that saw results, but generally can you just send along the receipt and be added to the priority queue?

I didn't go for priority due to (apparently) false information that it was not available for Canadian applicants.


----------



## mordavian

oneonefourone said:


> Does anyone know if you can retroactively pay for priority? I saw one guy who faxed a receipt along with a request for passport for emergency travel needs that saw results, but generally can you just send along the receipt and be added to the priority queue?
> 
> I didn't go for priority due to (apparently) false information that it was not available for Canadian applicants.


Yes you can


----------



## oneonefourone

Curious if any Canadians out there had success with priority. There is an option to purchase the service on Worldbridge, but it clearly states on UKBA's site "This service is only available to applicants based in the USA." Confusing...

UK Border Agency | Additional services in the USA


----------



## Joppa

oneonefourone said:


> Curious if any Canadians out there had success with priority. There is an option to purchase the service on Worldbridge, but it clearly states on UKBA's site "This service is only available to applicants based in the USA." Confusing...
> 
> UK Border Agency | Additional services in the USA


And under UKBA Canada page, settlement priority service is available with WorldBridge:
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/canada/worldbridge-services/?langname=UK English

They say "_This service is only available to applicants based in the USA"_
because it's not available for other territories and countries other than Canada for which NY visa hub is responsible, such as Puerto Rico, Mexico etc.


----------



## heartbroken

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa
Date application submitted (in person): June 19 2012
Date biometrics taken: June 19 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 19 2012
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Estimated time: 2 - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 12 weeks later and I'm still waiting!!!

12 weeks started off with all excitement to get to my girl. 4 weeks later I was just so sad that it had taken so long. At week 9 she came to visit. 12 weeks today and I am so angry and sad it's taking this long. No news on UKBA website about delays, no updates since "under process on June 19" and not even a polite ****** off in reply to email queries.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

If it makes you feel any better, us "low-risk" applicants (i.e. Canadian and Americans) are currently a day shy of an 8 week wait for non-priority fiancé(e) and spousal settlement visas... back in July, it was almost 1/4th of that time.


----------



## sarahk_g

sarahk_g said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and not actually an expat as I'm from the UK but my husband is from Ecuador and we are currently going through the nightmare process of the spouse visa so I thought I'd add my husband's current viss timeline
> 
> Country applying from: Ecuador
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (we don't get the priority option unlike Colombia!)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online 6 July 2012
> Date biometrics taken: had to wait until 17 July 2012 for first available appointment
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: receivved email on 18 July 2012 stating documents were received and being made ready for an entry clearance officer
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Columbia
> Projected timeline given: 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks and 100% within 24 weeks of the application date
> Date your visa was received: still waiting and praying that the current situation between the UK and Ecuador doesn't have an adverse effect!
> 
> If anyone has had any experience with having their settlement visa processed by the UKBA in Columbia...any info you can share would be hugely appreciated!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone still waiting for their visas and congratulations to all of you who have had yours granted!




and still waiting ...... does anyone know if we are likely to hear anything soon? I wouldn't mind but I haven't seen my husband for almost 6 months because of the visa application criteria i.e. me needing to be resident and working and I can't go back to Ecuador until after christmas because of their visa regulations. I just wish I knew what was going on over there and how long it actually takes them to process a visa!


----------



## heartbroken

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> If it makes you feel any better, us "low-risk" applicants (i.e. Canadian and Americans) are currently a day shy of an 8 week wait for non-priority fiancé(e) and spousal settlement visas... back in July, it was almost 1/4th of that time.


What are they doing?!
When I applied in June, 25% of applications were done in 15 working days, and the rest by 30. Then the month after 100% by 40 working days. And now the stats are 100% by 60 working days. Well today is the 61st working day aaaaaand nothing!

This is the most frustrating thing I've ever gone through. Easily the worst time of my life. Damn UKBA!


----------



## gkt

heartbroken said:


> What are they doing?!
> When I applied in June, 25% of applications were done in 15 working days, and the rest by 30. Then the month after 100% by 40 working days. And now the stats are 100% by 60 working days. Well today is the 61st working day aaaaaand nothing!
> 
> This is the most frustrating thing I've ever gone through. Easily the worst time of my life. Damn UKBA!


Hi there heartbroken, try to phone them on +27 12 421 7810, maybe that will help, I applied for my daughter 18th June 2012, i have heard nothing yet.....but try phone that number, it is a British embassy in pretoria line. HTH


----------



## drosera1

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (in person): 28th June 2012
Date biometrics taken: 28th June 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th June 2012
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Estimated time: 30-60 working days
Date your visa was received: Still waiting

Well, i'm really nervous/angry now as time slips away and i go into my 51st working day (excluding holidays) of waiting. A fellow South African on this forum, "Voop", got his Visa last week, after around 55 working days, so i hope mine will be soon. 

Tomorrow is my wife's and mine 4th wedding anniversary. I have a dream that they will issue my Spouse Visa on the day, with KOL approved as we would have been married 4 years as of tomorrow. One can dream right?


----------



## drosera1

@ Heartbroken

Don't know if this helps (maybe not), but you have been waiting 58 working days. You have to subtract the 3 holidays South Africa and the UK has had during this time. So, you may still get your answer by the 60th working day, here's holding thumbs for you.


----------



## nanamoon

We've just got my husband's further leave to remain! We applied for the FLR M from Tier 5 through the PEO same day service. 
So, we arrived this morning at 8.15 for our appointment at 8.45. Had the relevant airport-style checks, checked in, paid the fee, then we gave in the form and he had his biometrics taken.
We brought with us the FLR M form, both our passports, 12 references, timeline of our relationship, written statements from one another, our wedding album, 30 or so photos of us with friends and family, many letters and bank statements that prove we live together, my husband's payslips, and proof that I'm on DLA- which exempts us from the financial requirement (for now). 
When we first went in, the lady at the desk didn't know anything about DLA making us exempt from the financial requirement, but said if I said that was the case, we'd find out upstairs. Apparently, they've not had a case like ours since the new regulations came in, but they took the form, passports, my DLA letter, and a couple of bank statements. That was it! We were allowed out for an hour while they waited for my husband's previous visa to be looked at. We came back, were seen right away, and we were out at 11.25!!
I'm not sure if it was easier due to my husband being Australian, but it was definitely worth the extra £300 to put our minds at ease.


----------



## Joppa

I suppose Australia is regarded mainly as a 'safe' country for visa applications, plus being an existing YMS visa holder, compared to, say, Nigeria, certain Latin American countries and troublespots like Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq , Syria and Somalia.
Check the biometric residence permit carefully when it arrives within a week or so.

Well done!


----------



## voop

drosera1 said:


> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
> Date application submitted (in person): 28th June 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 28th June 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th June 2012
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Estimated time: 30-60 working days
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting
> 
> Well, i'm really nervous/angry now as time slips away and i go into my 51st working day (excluding holidays) of waiting. A fellow South African on this forum, "Voop", got his Visa last week, after around 55 working days, so i hope mine will be soon.
> 
> Tomorrow is my wife's and mine 4th wedding anniversary. I have a dream that they will issue my Spouse Visa on the day, with KOL approved as we would have been married 4 years as of tomorrow. One can dream right?


I am almost certain you will receive it this week, and with KOL approved. keep us updated....


----------



## heartbroken

@drosera 1
Thanks. You're right. Hopefully we'll both get them soon. I phoned VFS last week and they told me the High Commission only works till 11am on Fridays, so if it's not now hopefully early next week...

@gkt 
Thanks for the number. I tried to phone yesterday but no one answers. I'll try again today.


----------



## Nicholas Crowe

This is for my wife  

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 08/09/2012
Date biometrics taken: 12/09/2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13/09/2012
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 15 days?
Date your visa was received:


----------



## lnxjenn

nanamoon said:


> We've just got my husband's further leave to remain! We applied for the FLR M from Tier 5 through the PEO same day service.
> So, we arrived this morning at 8.15 for our appointment at 8.45. Had the relevant airport-style checks, checked in, paid the fee, then we gave in the form and he had his biometrics taken.
> We brought with us the FLR M form, both our passports, 12 references, timeline of our relationship, written statements from one another, our wedding album, 30 or so photos of us with friends and family, many letters and bank statements that prove we live together, my husband's payslips, and proof that I'm on DLA- which exempts us from the financial requirement (for now).
> When we first went in, the lady at the desk didn't know anything about DLA making us exempt from the financial requirement, but said if I said that was the case, we'd find out upstairs. Apparently, they've not had a case like ours since the new regulations came in, but they took the form, passports, my DLA letter, and a couple of bank statements. That was it! We were allowed out for an hour while they waited for my husband's previous visa to be looked at. We came back, were seen right away, and we were out at 11.25!!
> I'm not sure if it was easier due to my husband being Australian, but it was definitely worth the extra £300 to put our minds at ease.



Congrats, Nana! 

Just curious: what kind of a timeline did you guys keep track of? I've only been in the country a couple months so far, but I wanted to think ahead to keep track of things if need be when my time comes to apply for FLR.


----------



## amaquima

I can finally do this!  

Originally Posted by amaquima 

Country applying from: HONDURAS
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse
Date application submitted (online): June 19
Date first attempt to get my biometrics taken at Bogota: June 27
Paid appointment for Biometrics appointment at Panama: June 27
Date biometrics were finally taken at Panama: July 11
Supporting documents sent to Bogota: July 12
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 13 (DHL rocks!)
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Email received that application is being processed: July 13
Email received that the application was being checked by an ECO: September 12
*Date Visa email issued : September 13*
Projected timeline given: According to the embassy's website, about 30 business days at the day they received the application, 38 business days as of this week.
Date your visa was received: N/A, my Fedex guide is MIA, so I'm trying to sort it out by getting an electronic one. 

I can't believe this is almost over!  My husband and I are finally making plans, as I have been avoiding to do that... I didn't want to jinx it!  Silly, I know! I should be arriving in about a month hopefully... We are going to miss our 6 month anniversary but I don't think I can pack, have garage sales and farewell parties that quickly. So we'll have to celebrate it a couple of weeks later. I can't wait to be with him again!  This feels like a dream!


----------



## labarista

*Tier 1 (General) Spouse Visa*

In a way reading this forum gives me relief that its not just us having the problem! I'll share some info I have and processing times. 

My Tier 1 (General) extension:

Country applying from: United Kingdom
Type of visa applied for: Tier 1 (General) Extension
Date application submitted: June 21
Date biometrics taken: June 21
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 21
Office location processing your visa: Croydon PEO
Date Visa received issued : June 21!!!!! residence card received a few business days after
I paid for priority process and I am glad I did. My work travel schedule and the difficulty getting an appointment made it impossible to be without my passport. I arrived for an 8am appointment and was on my way home around 10:30am. 

Now my husband (newlyweds) went home to Algeria to apply and has had an entirely different experience. 

Country applying from: Algeria
Type of visa applied for: Tier 1 (General) Spouse
Date application submitted: August 7
Date biometrics taken: August 7
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 8
Office location processing your visa: When the application was accepted it was sent to UKBA Coydon. Last week the website was updated to say that after mid September applications received in Algeria will be processed in PARIS!!! Yesterday my husband called Worldbridge in Algiers to see if they had any info about the timelines. Two UKBA websites I have looked at are clearly not being updated. Worldbridge in Algeria apparently said that the visas received at UKBA in Croydon that have not been yet processed will be forwarded to the Paris office to be processed next week. Unbelievable. 
Date Visa received issued : about 32 business days and waiting. 


I miss my husband so much!


----------



## ddang

amaquima said:


> I can finally do this!
> 
> Originally Posted by amaquima
> 
> Country applying from: HONDURAS
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse
> Date application submitted (online): June 19
> Date first attempt to get my biometrics taken at Bogota: June 27
> Paid appointment for Biometrics appointment at Panama: June 27
> Date biometrics were finally taken at Panama: July 11
> Supporting documents sent to Bogota: July 12
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 13 (DHL rocks!)
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
> Email received that application is being processed: July 13
> Email received that the application was being checked by an ECO: September 12
> Date Visa email issued : September 13
> Projected timeline given: According to the embassy's website, about 30 business days at the day they received the application, 38 business days as of this week.
> Date your visa was received: N/A, my Fedex guide is MIA, so I'm trying to sort it out by getting an electronic one.
> 
> I can't believe this is almost over!  My husband and I are finally making plans, as I have been avoiding to do that... I didn't want to jinx it!  Silly, I know! I should be arriving in about a month hopefully... We are going to miss our 6 month anniversary but I don't think I can pack, have garage sales and farewell parties that quickly. So we'll have to celebrate it a couple of weeks later. I can't wait to be with him again!  This feels like a dream!


Yay! Congrats to you!!!!!


----------



## Julia90

I am so excited to finally be able to reply to this thread! Thank you to everyone who has posted in this forum, especially Joppa. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 19th, online
Date biometrics taken: August 24th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 30th
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa was received: Today! September 14th

My priority visa was processed in 11 business days!


----------



## sarahk_g

amaquima said:


> I can finally do this!
> 
> Originally Posted by amaquima
> 
> Country applying from: HONDURAS
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse
> Date application submitted (online): June 19
> Date first attempt to get my biometrics taken at Bogota: June 27
> Paid appointment for Biometrics appointment at Panama: June 27
> Date biometrics were finally taken at Panama: July 11
> Supporting documents sent to Bogota: July 12
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 13 (DHL rocks!)
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
> Email received that application is being processed: July 13
> Email received that the application was being checked by an ECO: September 12
> *Date Visa email issued : September 13*
> Projected timeline given: According to the embassy's website, about 30 business days at the day they received the application, 38 business days as of this week.
> Date your visa was received: N/A, my Fedex guide is MIA, so I'm trying to sort it out by getting an electronic one.
> 
> I can't believe this is almost over!  My husband and I are finally making plans, as I have been avoiding to do that... I didn't want to jinx it!  Silly, I know! I should be arriving in about a month hopefully... We are going to miss our 6 month anniversary but I don't think I can pack, have garage sales and farewell parties that quickly. So we'll have to celebrate it a couple of weeks later. I can't wait to be with him again!  This feels like a dream!


Wow! That's fantastic! Maybe there is hope for my husband and I? Our application was received in Bogota just a few days after you, on July 18. It would be incredible if we could receive our visa this week! Fingers crossed!


----------



## drosera1

Still waiting, going into my 56th working day tomorrow. Our local VFS is utterly useless, my wife sent them an e-mail detailing the fact that she now has a job and asking for the info to be forwarded to the UKBA in Pretoria. VFS replied via e-mail, stating that they couldn't tell us when my spouse Visa would be ready. What?! Clearly they didn't even bother to read the e-mail, but nevermind, it's only our lives and 900 plus Pounds at stake - sarcasm.

If i get my Visa, approved, tomorrow, i'll come back here and post with joy. But something tells me not to get my hopes up.


----------



## liam85

When my fiancee handed her app in at the VFS centre, they told her it should be ready in 5 weeks. Did they give you a timeline?


----------



## drosera1

Yes, they said 30-60 working days. Then, on the 50th working day, when i called to ask what the average waiting time was, they said 30-60-90 working days. I love how they shove the "90" working days into the equation. This angers people who were initially booking on 60 working days max, then suddenly get told "maybe 90", aaarrgghh!

But each application area has vastly different times. The best you can do, is what you have already done, look at the UKBA website for August statistics for your area. Mine says 94% processed by the 60th day, but, knowing my bad luck, i'll be one of the "lucky" 6% that get it by the 90th day. I sure hope not.


----------



## amaquima

sarahk_g said:


> Wow! That's fantastic! Maybe there is hope for my husband and I? Our application was received in Bogota just a few days after you, on July 18. It would be incredible if we could receive our visa this week! Fingers crossed!


You should be fine  Maybe tomorrow =) I got my passport today, they lost the airway bill provided by WorldBridge and I had to go and spend over £100 in booking the pick up via DHL, but at least I have it already  along with all of the original documents I include it.


----------



## rose.spectre

rose.spectre said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, July 3rd
> Date biometrics taken: July 23rd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Hopefully in 2 days!
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 13 business days
> Date your visa was issued: N/A
> Date your visa was received: N/A
> 
> I'm so excited to be posting here. Hopefully good news comes all around for everyone.


Just updating:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, July 3rd
Date biometrics taken: July 23rd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS Confirmation on July 25th. UKBA confirmation on July 31st.
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 41 business days
Date your visa was issued: N/A
Date your visa was received: N/A

Today is #41. Fingers crossed I learn something soon!


----------



## sarahk_g

sarahk_g said:


> and still waiting ...... does anyone know if we are likely to hear anything soon? I wouldn't mind but I haven't seen my husband for almost 6 months because of the visa application criteria i.e. me needing to be resident and working and I can't go back to Ecuador until after christmas because of their visa regulations. I just wish I knew what was going on over there and how long it actually takes them to process a visa!


Finally! Some progress...we have just received the email confirming that the application has been issued to an ECO....let's hope we get approval for the visa soon! Keeping everything crossed and trying not to get too excited incase it's not the decision we were hoping for!


----------



## sarahk_g

Well folks...it's good news for us so there is hope for you all! We got the approval today....I am so happy I literally screamed when I read the email....I've had to read it about 5 times just to make sure I'm not making a mistake lol! So, here is the updated time line.....

Country applying from: Ecuador
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): online 6 July 2012
Thank you aDate biometrics taken: 17 July 2012 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: received email on 18 July 2012 stating documents were received and being made ready for an entry clearance officer
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Columbia
Projected timeline given: 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks and 100% within 24 weeks of the application date
Date email was received confirming visa approval: 21 September 2012
Date your visa was received: It's on it's way via Fedex...hopefully will arrive in a couple of days 

So the total time period for us was 47 days. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting, I hope you get your visas soon


----------



## One-day

*Waiting Time*

Hello 
I need some advice on how long it could take to process a Set (O) application if I Have only been in the Uk for 9 years (adopted child/studies). I sent my application out on the 13th of March and completed my bio on the 9th of May. And I am still patiently waiting. 
I would really appreciate your answers. Thanks


----------



## liam85

I heard Joppa say current wait ia 6-9 months.


Congrats Sarah!


----------



## One-day

Thanks. Highly appreciated. And who's Joppa if I may ask?


----------



## liam85

Joppa is our resident expert. He doesn't work for UKBA but i have a sneaky feeling he is a civil servant at the home office.


----------



## One-day

Thanks again


----------



## Joppa

liam85 said:


> Joppa is our resident expert. He doesn't work for UKBA but i have a sneaky feeling he is a civil servant at the home office.


If I were, I would be sacked by now, with official secret act and all!

There is no set timetable for SET(O) on long residence. The current average timeline is around 5 months, though some have been waiting since March.


----------



## One-day

Thanks Joppa for the advice, highly appreciated. I understand like you said that there is no fixed date for a decision. But based on past applications, have there been applications pending for over a year?


----------



## Radioslave

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 Youth Mobility Scheme
Date application submitted (online or in person):Aug 20
Date biometrics taken: Aug 22
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug 23rd
Office location processing your visa: UKBA New York
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa was received: Still no word!

It's pretty unnerving! The website quotes about a 15-20 day turnaround and i'm already at day 30! Dealing with SWAP has so far proved fruitless and i'm not sure what it is they do exactly.

If anyone knows of any delays in the system currently, or has any place I can contact for information vaguely regarding my application that would be immensely helpful.


----------



## liam85

Hi radioslave, check the forum, there is a big delay world-wide with settlement visas this month. I think due to the new rules, student visas and mass entry of applications before the new rules came into affect, I heard its not uncommon for people who had priority to be waiting about 30 days and non priority 40+

*edit, also remember 5 days is one week, not 7. And there was a holiday for Eid and a UK bank holiday in your timeline


----------



## Radioslave

liam85 said:


> Hi radioslave, check the forum, there is a big delay world-wide with settlement visas this month. I think due to the new rules, student visas and mass entry of applications before the new rules came into affect, I heard its not uncommon for people who had priority to be waiting about 30 days and non priority 40+


Wow, thanks for that! I'll take a closer look. I planned a lot of actions around a 20 day period and it's becoming stressful trying to keep them all checked and balanced with the delay.


----------



## liam85

haha tell me about it. I am in the same boat as you. My plans keep sliding to the right and it becomes more and more stressful by the day trying to reorganise them.


----------



## amaquima

sarahk_g said:


> Well folks...it's good news for us so there is hope for you all! We got the approval today....I am so happy I literally screamed when I read the email....I've had to read it about 5 times just to make sure I'm not making a mistake lol! So, here is the updated time line.....
> 
> Country applying from: Ecuador
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online 6 July 2012
> Thank you aDate biometrics taken: 17 July 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: received email on 18 July 2012 stating documents were received and being made ready for an entry clearance officer
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Columbia
> Projected timeline given: 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks and 100% within 24 weeks of the application date
> Date email was received confirming visa approval: 21 September 2012
> Date your visa was received: It's on it's way via Fedex...hopefully will arrive in a couple of days
> 
> So the total time period for us was 47 days.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting, I hope you get your visas soon




Hi!! Congratulations!! :clap2:  I saw your message yesterday from my phone and was gonna reply to tell you should be ready for an early email :ranger: but I totally forgot! I'm so glad your husband got his visa! :clap2: I did the same multiple checking thing  Now that I have my passport I open it every so often, to see if it's still there... 
I already started packing and selling things... I should be getting there in about 3 weeks


----------



## PrincessBambi41

Finally!!

Country applying from: UK (Australian citizen already here on fiance visa)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online June 4th, documents posted June 8th received at UKBA June 11th
Date biometrics taken: July 9th
Date your visa was issued: 19th September 2012
Date your visa was received: 20th September 2012
Resident Permit Received: 21st September 2012

We decided to post our application rather than book a same day appointment as we were in no rush but with hindsight the same day appointment service would have been worth the extra money for a quicker answer and less stress!!

Thank you for everyone's help!!!


----------



## liam85

> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: Kenya
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancée
> Date application submitted in person: 17 August 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 17 August 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 August 2012
> Office location processing your visa: Nairobi
> Projected timeline given: Decision before 25 September 2012
> Date your visa was received: 22 September 2012


I just randomly checked the tracking service for VFS in Kenya and it says: 



> Your application is ready for collection; please visit the UK Application Centre where you submitted your application to collect the same


Now I'm worried because it doesn't say that we have the visa or not, my fiancee hasn't received an email or call or anything. Anyone had a similar experience?

She is going to collect it on Monday morning, I will post our results


----------



## mehemlynn

liam85 said:


> I just randomly checked the tracking service for VFS in Kenya and it says:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm worried because it doesn't say that we have the visa or not, my fiancee hasn't received an email or call or anything. Anyone had a similar experience?
> 
> She is going to collect it on Monday morning, I will post our results


Not all of the regions send the emails. In the months I've been on this board, several people haven't gotten emails.


----------



## drosera1

liam85 said:


> I just randomly checked the tracking service for VFS in Kenya and it says:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm worried because it doesn't say that we have the visa or not, my fiancee hasn't received an email or call or anything. Anyone had a similar experience?
> 
> She is going to collect it on Monday morning, I will post our results


I am in South Africa, also served by VFS. When you get the e-mail, or when you see the message on the tracking service, you will never get told whether it's approved or not, that is against their rules. It's stressing, for sure, but you will only find out when you physically open your returned package. Here in South Africa, we have an option to pay an extra 2 Pounds to get e-mail and sms notifications.

Hope it's a great answer, good luck!


----------



## liam85

Country applying from: Kenya
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée 
Date application submitted in person: 17 August 2012
Date biometrics taken: 17 August 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 August 2012
Office location processing your visa: Nairobi
Projected timeline given: Decision before 25 September 2012
Date your visa was received: 22 September 2012

We got the visa!! So happy, such a weight off our minds! A HUUUGE thanks to American In Scotland, 2farapart, Joppa and everyone else who has helped us along the way! Without you guys and this forum we couldn't have done it on our own! Thanks so much!!


----------



## drosera1

liam85 said:


> Country applying from: Kenya
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancée
> Date application submitted in person: 17 August 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 17 August 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 August 2012
> Office location processing your visa: Nairobi
> Projected timeline given: Decision before 25 September 2012
> Date your visa was received: 22 September 2012
> 
> We got the visa!! So happy, such a weight off our minds! A HUUUGE thanks to American In Scotland, 2farapart, Joppa and everyone else who has helped us along the way! Without you guys and this forum we couldn't have done it on our own! Thanks so much!!


Congratulations, i know how you must feel right now, probably like dancing! I only hope i can share your outcome in the next few days.


----------



## sarahk_g

amaquima said:


> Hi!! Congratulations!! :clap2:  I saw your message yesterday from my phone and was gonna reply to tell you should be ready for an early email :ranger: but I totally forgot! I'm so glad your husband got his visa! :clap2: I did the same multiple checking thing  Now that I have my passport I open it every so often, to see if it's still there...
> I already started packing and selling things... I should be getting there in about 3 weeks


Hey!! 

Thank you!! Such a relief to finally have it all over. My husband is ready to leave as soon as he receives his visa. Just out of interest, is your visa valid with immediate effect? or is there a delay on the valid from date? We are just waiting to hear from someone now as to where the passport has been sent! We know fedex has it but we are not sure if they are delivering it to Worldbridge for collection or to my husband's home address? Anyway, anything now seems like a much smaller hurdle to tackle. I am so pleased everything has worked out for you and us! Good luck with the packing and selling and have a safe journey over! Thank you so much for you kind words and advice and support.


----------



## sarahk_g

liam85 said:


> Country applying from: Kenya
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancée
> Date application submitted in person: 17 August 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 17 August 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 August 2012
> Office location processing your visa: Nairobi
> Projected timeline given: Decision before 25 September 2012
> Date your visa was received: 22 September 2012
> 
> We got the visa!! So happy, such a weight off our minds! A HUUUGE thanks to American In Scotland, 2farapart, Joppa and everyone else who has helped us along the way! Without you guys and this forum we couldn't have done it on our own! Thanks so much!!


Congratulations!! Well done for hanging on in there! Good luck and best wishes for the future. I hope you both have a great life together here in the UK.


----------



## amaquima

sarahk_g said:


> Hey!!
> 
> Thank you!! Such a relief to finally have it all over. My husband is ready to leave as soon as he receives his visa. Just out of interest, is your visa valid with immediate effect? or is there a delay on the valid from date? We are just waiting to hear from someone now as to where the passport has been sent! We know fedex has it but we are not sure if they are delivering it to Worldbridge for collection or to my husband's home address? Anyway, anything now seems like a much smaller hurdle to tackle. I am so pleased everything has worked out for you and us! Good luck with the packing and selling and have a safe journey over! Thank you so much for you kind words and advice and support.



Hi!  Mine is valid from the day I got the first email telling me that they were checking my documents (September 12th) It should be delivered to his house... I'm guessing he got the Fedex envelope from the Worldbridge Biometrics appointment... That's what I got and they were supposed to deliver it to me, if they hadn't lost the airway thing... Didn't he get a copy of the bill? I had my biometric appointment in Panama and they provided the envelope and gave me a copy that I was supposed to keep, there you can see the address where it's addressed to and you can check the tracking number.


----------



## lovestravel

I am on pins & needles. The company did not file the sponsorship license until July 2 which I have been told takes 4-6 months currently. The attorney filed a business case for expedite on Sept 11 which if it is approved will come through sometime this week. Keeping both fingers & toes crossed that it goes through. My husband won't be back in the US for another 2 weeks and they can file our personal visas then.

If the UK border agency does not approve the expedite then we are looking at the end of October to late december before the sponsorship goes through. I will be sick if it is not expedited. I am ready to move into our lovely flat there in the UK which sits empty awaiting our arrival.


----------



## rose.spectre

rose.spectre said:


> Just updating:
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, July 3rd
> Date biometrics taken: July 23rd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS Confirmation on July 25th. UKBA confirmation on July 31st.
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 41 business days
> Date your visa was issued: N/A
> Date your visa was received: N/A
> 
> Today is #41. Fingers crossed I learn something soon!


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, July 3rd
Date biometrics taken: July 23rd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS Confirmation on July 25th. UKBA confirmation on July 31st.
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 41 business days
Date your visa was issued: September 25th
Date your visa was received: Tomorrow hopefully!

Oh the wait is over after 44 business days! I'm so happy! This forum was a big help, I know I didn't post much but a lot of my questions were answered in other people's threads.  Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Chims

Country applying from: Zambia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted ( in person): 23 July 2012
Date biometrics taken: 23 July 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No confirmation sent
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria South Africa
Projected timeline given: None given....just told its a long wait!
Date your visa was issued: Still waiting ...day 47 now!
Date your visa was received: Still waiting impatiently!


Very grateful for the forum...its been nice to hear everyone elses stories! I feel a touch better!


----------



## gkt

Chims said:


> Country applying from: Zambia
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted ( in person): 23 July 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 23 July 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No confirmation sent
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria South Africa
> Projected timeline given: None given....just told its a long wait!
> Date your visa was issued: Still waiting ...day 47 now!
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting impatiently!
> 
> 
> Very grateful for the forum...its been nice to hear everyone elses stories! I feel a touch better!


Hello Chims and welcome to a very helpful forum, well the processing times for SA nowadays are not good. I waited for my daughters for 60 working days....so you possibly have some 2 to 3 weeks before you hear, but fingres crossed for you.


----------



## Meigan

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!



Please list the following:
Country applying from: South africa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1 August
Date biometrics taken: 1 August
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 2 August
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 3 months
Date your visa was received: Still waiting ...


----------



## fsog23

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Priority Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1 August
Date biometrics taken: 30 August
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 31 August
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa was received: Still waiting ...

I was asked to provide an additional document on day 14. Now waiting for outcome. So incredibly stressful. I really feel for those of you who have to wait months. Good luck everyone.


----------



## BlessedVisa

Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Spouse and two dependants
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10 September 2012
Date biometrics taken:10 September 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 September 2012
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, South Africa
Projected timeline given: 2 days - 12 weeks !
Date your visa was received: Waiting - 


So for me it is 89 days me and the kids have been separated from my partner (he started work in the UK on the 1st July). 17 days since our visa application was received by British High Commission, but only 12 working days :-( HOWEVER, I must say that althought we are stressed, anxious, sad etc. our story is a whole lot happier than many others I have read about, so we are actually blessed. We can rant and rave at the long waiting time, or just do as that well known British postcard states : Keep calm and carry on...  Sometimes easier said than done but it is out of our hands and we just need to try and enjoy the time we have here, and look for things to be grateful for. The worst for me is where everyone else loves weekends and public holidays, I don't becasue I know that I am not getting an sms on those days.... Keep counting and keep as busy as possible I guess is the only thing to do. I find this forum is wonderful, BUT i must say - I have realised that on the internet there are usually only BAD stories regarding visas, and when one first starts looking it becomes really depressing. But we need to remember that people with GOOD visa stories aren't posting online - they are just getting on with their lives etc. But the lack of good stories online doesn't mean there aren't any - in fact there must be GAZILLIONS, because there aren't that many depressing stories either, so ... ? Make sense? Happy waiting and looking forward to hearing (and posting) GOOD NEWS


----------



## Chims

gkt said:


> Hello Chims and welcome to a very helpful forum, well the processing times for SA nowadays are not good. I waited for my daughters for 60 working days....so you possibly have some 2 to 3 weeks before you hear, but fingres crossed for you.


Thanks gkt...its helpful to get feedback from this side of the pond!I can only imagine the relief you and your daughter felt!
Is it normal for there to be zero comms from UKBA for this long? They did not even acknowledge receipt of our document package.


----------



## gkt

Chims said:


> Thanks gkt...its helpful to get feedback from this side of the pond!I can only imagine the relief you and your daughter felt!
> Is it normal for there to be zero comms from UKBA for this long? They did not even acknowledge receipt of our document package.


Hi Chims, No with Zambia and visas being processed in Pretoria, you never get any kind of progress updates in your visas, you just have to wait until they phone you to pick up your passport. You can not know what their verdict is until you open the package. HTH


----------



## drosera1

BlessedVisa said:


> The worst for me is where everyone else loves weekends and public holidays, I don't becasue I know that I am not getting an sms on those days....


Ha ha, that's exactly how i feel about public holidays and weekends. I applied 28th June for my Spouse Visa (my wife is British), and haven't seen my wife since 14 June. Still no answer and now i'm through with being patient as i realise most South Africans have received their answer by the 60th working day, yet here i sit with nothing. Now the weekend is coming up, two more days i cannot get a reply, ugh.


----------



## drosera1

Mother-of-*** i just checked the tracking website and my Visa has been processed and sent back to Durban, ready for pick-up tomorrow. So, i will know tomorrow at 11am my time whether i have been approved or not. Yup, i'm not sleeping tonight.


----------



## Chims

drosera1 said:


> Mother-of-*** i just checked the tracking website and my Visa has been processed and sent back to Durban, ready for pick-up tomorrow. So, i will know tomorrow at 11am my time whether i have been approved or not. Yup, i'm not sleeping tonight.


Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## drosera1

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (in person): 28th June 2012
Date biometrics taken: 28th June 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th June 2012
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Estimated time: 30-60 working days
Date your visa was received: got it today, approved!!!!!!

Hi everyone, i just went to pick up my Visa, and very nervously peeked inside to see the glorious sticker inside my Passport. I am so excited and happy, and will be leaving within the next 13 days, so quickly!!! I get to see my lovely wife again, yay!! Thanks to all who helped on this forum, Joppa etc. But also, thanks to the random folks who simply posted their worries and stories of success, it was nice to feel that i wasn't the only one going through this.

I probably won't be active much now, as i have a ton of preparation work to do. Good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


----------



## Meigan

drosera1 said:


> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
> Date application submitted (in person): 28th June 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 28th June 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th June 2012
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Estimated time: 30-60 working days
> Date your visa was received: got it today, approved!!!!!!
> 
> Hi everyone, i just went to pick up my Visa, and very nervously peeked inside to see the glorious sticker inside my Passport. I am so excited and happy, and will be leaving within the next 13 days, so quickly!!! I get to see my lovely wife again, yay!! Thanks to all who helped on this forum, Joppa etc. But also, thanks to the random folks who simply posted their worries and stories of success, it was nice to feel that i wasn't the only one going through this.
> 
> I probably won't be active much now, as i have a ton of preparation work to do. Good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


That is fantastic !!!! Im so happy for you!


----------



## Habibi

Congratulations


----------



## Chims

drosera1 said:


> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
> Date application submitted (in person): 28th June 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 28th June 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th June 2012
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Estimated time: 30-60 working days
> Date your visa was received: got it today, approved!!!!!!
> 
> Hi everyone, i just went to pick up my Visa, and very nervously peeked inside to see the glorious sticker inside my Passport. I am so excited and happy, and will be leaving within the next 13 days, so quickly!!! I get to see my lovely wife again, yay!! Thanks to all who helped on this forum, Joppa etc. But also, thanks to the random folks who simply posted their worries and stories of success, it was nice to feel that i wasn't the only one going through this.
> 
> I probably won't be active much now, as i have a ton of preparation work to do. Good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


:clap2: Thank you for sharing the good news! All the best to you and your wife!


----------



## oneonefourone

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa (unmarried partner), non-priority at first
Date application submitted (online): Aug 1
Date biometrics taken: Aug 3
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug 7
Upgrade to priority received: Sept 18
Office location processing your visa: New York
Estimated time: 98% in 6 weeks; 100% in 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Oct 1 Emailed stating "Your UK visa has been issued"

I don't have it in my hands yet, but should by the end of the week! Thanks to those on this forum who returned to let us know their timelines and offer advice. This was a lot more stressful than I was prepared for! Good luck to those waiting.


----------



## londongirl54

Country applying from :USA
TYPE OF VISA : GREEN CARD
DATE APPLICATION WAS SUBMITTED: 06/04/2011
DATE OF BIOMETRICS: 23/08/2012
DATE VISA WAS GIVEN:09/11/2012
My husband was not born in Uk we had to apply for police clearance certificate he lived there for less than two years after reaching 16 yrs this took us nearly 3 months to get
WILL BE GOING TO USA WITHIN THE NEXT MONTH
SORRY JUST NOTICED WRONG PLACE SHOULD BE IN USA THREAD


----------



## Nicholas Crowe

Nicholas Crowe said:


> This is for my wife
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 08/09/2012
> Date biometrics taken: 12/09/2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13/09/2012
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Projected timeline given: 15 days?
> Date your visa was received:


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 08/09/2012
Date biometrics taken: 12/09/2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13/09/2012
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 15 days?

Requested additionalinfo: 27/09/2012
Recieved additional info: 28/09/2012

Date your visa was received: 02/10/2012! 

Thanks to everyone who has helped us get the visa. You have saved us many headaches and a lot of money!


----------



## fsog23

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Priority Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1 August
Date biometrics taken: 30 August
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 31 August - received confirmation by UKBA the same day
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Asked to provide additional docs: 24 Sept
Date your visa was issued: 3 Oct
Date your visa was received: Tomorrow

24 business days total. I only received the initial confirmation email and the final issue email. No contact in between. 

The feeling of relief is overwhelming. This forum has been invaluable in answering questions and keeping me calm through this tortuous process knowing we're all going through the same thing. Good luck everyone. I hope all of your visas are issued soon.


----------



## Sarah16

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 5 July 2012
Date biometrics taken: 19th July 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20th July 
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: up to 3 months
Date your visa was issued: still waiting......
Date your visa was received:

I am doing this for my husband. I am British and currently living with my husband in south africa since February. It's been 58 working days now and we are losing faith and patience. I have been watching this forum every day and reading people's stories which gives me hope and makes me realise there are so many of us in the same boat but it's so frustrating. We have made so many plans for the uk and I hate this awful anxious wait. My husband was refused a visit visa twice before when we were just dating then but it's still makes me so worried as I know how it feels to get the package back and have a refusal letter sitting on top. We will have to change and re-evaluate our whole future if that happens which is a bit scary and I miss my family. 
Anyway this forum has helped me a lot and I especially live to read the stories of happy endings. I hope we have ours soon. Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## Chims

Sarah16 said:


> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 5 July 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 19th July 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20th July
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Projected timeline given: up to 3 months
> Date your visa was issued: still waiting......
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> I am doing this for my husband. I am British and currently living with my husband in south africa since February. It's been 58 working days now and we are losing faith and patience. I have been watching this forum every day and reading people's stories which gives me hope and makes me realise there are so many of us in the same boat but it's so frustrating. We have made so many plans for the uk and I hate this awful anxious wait. My husband was refused a visit visa twice before when we were just dating then but it's still makes me so worried as I know how it feels to get the package back and have a refusal letter sitting on top. We will have to change and re-evaluate our whole future if that happens which is a bit scary and I miss my family.
> Anyway this forum has helped me a lot and I especially live to read the stories of happy endings. I hope we have ours soon. Fingers crossed for everyone!!



It does bring some consolation to hear of others in the same crap boat! Its almost impossible to plan even a month ahead. I think you are fortunate to be with your husband through this waiting. My husband is away in the UK and the distance doesn't help one tiny bit! Day 55 for us now....its been the worst time ever. I hope it works out soon for you as it will bring some hope this way too!
All the best....


----------



## 2farapart

Sarah16 said:


> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 5 July 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 19th July 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20th July
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Projected timeline given: up to 3 months
> Date your visa was issued: still waiting......
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> I am doing this for my husband. I am British and currently living with my husband in south africa since February. It's been 58 working days now and we are losing faith and patience. I have been watching this forum every day and reading people's stories which gives me hope and makes me realise there are so many of us in the same boat but it's so frustrating. We have made so many plans for the uk and I hate this awful anxious wait. My husband was refused a visit visa twice before when we were just dating then but it's still makes me so worried as I know how it feels to get the package back and have a refusal letter sitting on top. We will have to change and re-evaluate our whole future if that happens which is a bit scary and I miss my family.
> Anyway this forum has helped me a lot and I especially live to read the stories of happy endings. I hope we have ours soon. Fingers crossed for everyone!!


Hang in there.  Many hubs are experiencing lengthy delays from backlogs of applications following the July rule changes (impacting applications both before and after July), and 58 days isn't very long in comparison with current timelines (though it's plenty long enough to be waiting stressfully - something many of us know well). However, it certainly doesn't mean there are problems with your husband's application. As an example of the delays: hubs that once took around 6 months are now taking around 9 months, and the ultra-speedy US is taking 15 working days rather than the short 2-3 days they once were taking for their premium applications.


----------



## Sarah16

Oh my goodness, we got the email yesterday to say the visa has been processed and is on it's way back. We paid extra for a courier to deliver as we live far from cape town. So hopefully by the end of today it should be here!! 
I'm so nervous... Will post as soon as I know. Arrghhh


----------



## Chims

:clap2:


Chims said:


> Country applying from: Zambia
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted ( in person): 23 July 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 23 July 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No confirmation sent
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria South Africa
> Projected timeline given: None given....just told its a long wait!
> Date your visa was issued: Still waiting ...day 47 now!
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting impatiently!
> 
> 
> Very grateful for the forum...its been nice to hear everyone elses stories! I feel a touch better!


:clap2: Picked up our visas earlier this afternoon! Day 57!
Thank you all for sharing your stories and keeping me sane! The last two weeks were really hard!
I will still look to this forum for guidance on the practicalities of the move!
All the best to everyone still in limbo....


----------



## Sarah16

It was delivered this afternnoon. We got it!!!
YAY! 
I'm so relieved and my heart nearly gave out. 60 working days! 
Thankyou to everyone who helped on this forum and good luck to u all still waiting. 
I wish u the very best of luck and good fortune and blessings. 
:0)


----------



## Meigan

Sarah16 said:


> It was delivered this afternnoon. We got it!!!
> YAY!
> I'm so relieved and my heart nearly gave out. 60 working days!
> Thankyou to everyone who helped on this forum and good luck to u all still waiting.
> I wish u the very best of luck and good fortune and blessings.
> :0)


Congratulations Sarah !!  I am very happy for you! i applied 10 days after you - So i should be getting mine soon ! Just a quick question, regarding the financial requirements did you base it on salary or savings and did you meet it exactly as they wanted ?


----------



## BlessedVisa

Sarah16 said:


> It was delivered this afternnoon. We got it!!!
> YAY!
> I'm so relieved and my heart nearly gave out. 60 working days!
> Thankyou to everyone who helped on this forum and good luck to u all still waiting.
> I wish u the very best of luck and good fortune and blessings.
> :0)


I am SO HAPPY for you, i also see there are others that have been finalised. I only submitted on the 1oth Sep :-( but i have a good feeling that they will be processed quicker now becasue yours must have been under the new immigration rules as well, ? All the best in your new venture!


----------



## heartbroken

Well, I applied for a fiance visa on 19 July 2012 and 13 weeks later I received my refusal for lack of documentation (all of which were not listed on the website). Devastating! Going through the worst 91 days of my life (I really didn't expect it to take so long so quit my job, sold my flat and moved in with my parents and waited) for nothing! And what is even more infuriating is the fact that a simple phone call or an email requesting the documents and I could have sent it to them that same day! But no, refused.

Going through an immigration expert this time and he was fantastic! And so I have reapplied.

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Settlement
Date application submitted ( in person): 5 October 2012
Date biometrics taken: 5 October 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 October 2012 - under process from 12 October (the VFS application centre is a 10 minute drive from the High Commission!) 
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 2 - 12 weeks (my previous application was 13 weeks!) 
Date your visa was received: Waiting - technically today (15 October) is the first working day.

And so begins another 13 weeks (down to 12 now - woo-f*******-doo). At least I don't expect anything before January so I can at least make plans for things to do - unlike last time when I was living by every day.


----------



## heartbroken

Oh! Congratulations to Sarah16, of course:clap2:


----------



## BlessedVisa

heartbroken said:


> Well, I applied for a fiance visa on 19 July 2012 and 13 weeks later I received my refusal for lack of documentation (all of which were not listed on the website). Devastating! Going through the worst 91 days of my life (I really didn't expect it to take so long so quit my job, sold my flat and moved in with my parents and waited) for nothing! And what is even more infuriating is the fact that a simple phone call or an email requesting the documents and I could have sent it to them that same day! But no, refused.
> 
> Going through an immigration expert this time and he was fantastic! And so I have reapplied.
> 
> And so begins another 13 weeks (down to 12 now - woo-f*******-doo). At least I don't expect anything before January so I can at least make plans for things to do - unlike last time when I was living by every day.


That IS heartbreaking, but can you not appeal rather than reapply? What documents did you not submit? Because of the new immigration laws, we did go thru an agent, but even so i get nervous when i hear tales of woe like yours.


----------



## heartbroken

And to Chims!:clap2: I know how difficult it is waiting while you're away from your other. So happy for you!


----------



## melford

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
Date Biometrics Taken: Tuesday 7th August 2012
Date application submitted: Platinum post on Tuesday 7th August
Date application arrived in Manila: (Assume) by Monday 13th August
Office location processing your visa: Manila

Today I received an email from the processing hub in Manila advising my visa will be despatched shortly. 


SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## heartbroken

BlessedVisa said:


> That IS heartbreaking, but can you not appeal rather than reapply? What documents did you not submit? Because of the new immigration laws, we did go thru an agent, but even so i get nervous when i hear tales of woe like yours.


The immigration man said appealing is such a long-winded process it is much quicker to just reapply.
First thing I was refused for was I couldn't be proved proficient in English as SA is not a majority English speaking country - evidently my post graduate Honours degree from the University of Pretoria means nothing as no SA unis are considered English. And no one at the application centre tells me this. Nor does it say so on the SA UKBA website. I had to pay another R2 100 to take a ridiculous English test.
Second was a source of funds. I had so much money (after renting/selling property) but they said they wanted a source for it! WTF? I have money don't I?!
Third was proof of our relationship (which they didn't ask for!). Website clearly only lists proof that we'd met. So I provided a few photos and some emails. Not enough. Thankfully my fianceé archives everything so we had over 1 gig of saved correspondence for the second application (printing all that out took ages! ). 

So, that's it. I'm sure your application is fine if you went through an agent. Mine provided an A4 page list of docs needed. Compared to the 8 bullet points on the website.


----------



## BlessedVisa

heartbroken said:


> The immigration man said appealing is such a long-winded process it is much quicker to just reapply.
> .


It's awful - so expensive to apply again, but even then the money is nothing compared to the waiting.......and after the long wait you have already had.. Well, I wish you a SPEEDY wait  and a GOOD outcome - and don't make plans too far ahead - you never know what good awaits tomorrow Hee hee


----------



## heartbroken

BlessedVisa said:


> It's awful - so expensive to apply again, but even then the money is nothing compared to the waiting.......and after the long wait you have already had.. Well, I wish you a SPEEDY wait  and a GOOD outcome - and don't make plans too far ahead - you never know what good awaits tomorrow Hee hee


Thank you so much. This forum really does make such a difference. I do hope it is speedy for both of us. I've heard that they aren't that busy at the moment - let's hope that's true and we can all be where we want to be by Christmas.


----------



## 2farapart

heartbroken said:


> Second was a source of funds. I had so much money (after renting/selling property) but they said they wanted a source for it! WTF? I have money don't I?!


 

I'm so sorry about your refusal - and yes, massively frustrating and disappointing.

I recall that it's written _somewhere_ in the guidance that UKBA will indeed expect to be provided evidence of how the funds came to be in your possession, but I cannot recall where right now. The purpose of this requirement is to stop people _borrowing_ the required sum from friends or family in order to fool UKBA into thinking they have savings to support themselves in absence of any employment income, when in fact they've only been loaned the money to pass through the application process. The money also has to have been held in an account with immediate access for at least 6 months (presumably for the same reason). 

So, when reapplying, write a supporting letter about the money and, if possible, enclose any other documentary proof of where the money came from (you could highlight specific transactions in your bank statements to reference the paperwork if it helps), and that should tackle the money issues. The best of luck with re-applying.

*EDIT: yes, it's right there in the Financial Requirement documentation of the rules* (see page 16 of http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary). Note that you also need to be able to provide 6 months of bank statements proving that the money has been held by you for the required 6 months prior to applying. I recommend having a read through this document just to ensure you have all boxes ticked to avoid another refusal.


----------



## heartbroken

2farapart said:


> I'm so sorry about your refusal - and yes, massively frustrating and disappointing.
> 
> I recall that it's written _somewhere_ in the guidance that UKBA will indeed expect to be provided evidence of how the funds came to be in your possession, but I cannot recall where right now. The purpose of this requirement is to stop people _borrowing_ the required sum from friends or family in order to fool UKBA into thinking they have savings to support themselves in absence of any employment income, when in fact they've only been loaned the money to pass through the application process. The money also has to have been held in an account with immediate access for at least 6 months (presumably for the same reason).


Thanks. I obnoxiously didn't read through all the financial bits the first time as I was sure mine and my fianceé's bank statements would be enough. But all was done properly, and even extra info was given, for the second application.


----------



## darceyt

Non-Priority Settlement Visa Issued!!!!

Timeline
Application and supporting docs Received in NY: Aug 15
Email Confirming Receipt: Aug 23
Request for More Information: Oct 10 (p60 and letter from sponsors employer)
Addtl Documents Received in NY: Oct 12
Visa Granted: October 15!!
Should be at my house tomorrow!

Very excited about how quickly they approved my visa after receiving additional docs. Very frustrating process and I feel for everyone on here. Hope this gives you mid August applicants some hope!


----------



## Sassmofi

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General/Tier 2 General Partner
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10/15/2012
Date biometrics taken: 10/18/2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/22/2012 (Visa agent carried)
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: 48 House +5 days 
Date your visa was received: Email received 10/22/2012 in the afternoon. Package should arrive 10/23/2012


----------



## Meigan

My visa application status just changed !!!!!!!   FINALLY !!!! Will be finding out tomorrow ! 57 working days later !


----------



## lovestravel

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Work PBS Tier 2 Intra-company Transfer Long Term Staff Migrant
Date application submitted (online or in person): 19/10/2012 (online via solicitor)
Date biometrics taken: 22/10/2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23/10/2012 (Visa agent carried)
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: 24-48 hours
Visa approved: 24/10/2012
Date your visa was received: should be delivered by fedex 25/10/2012

Woot! So excited!!


----------



## lovestravel

Visas arrived this morning via fed ex. Can't believe we have them. Leaving next week to begin our life in the uk.


----------



## lovestravel

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Work PBS Tier 2 Intra-company Transfer Long Term Staff Migrant
Date application submitted (online or in person): 19/10/2012 (online via solicitor)
Date biometrics taken: 22/10/2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23/10/2012 (Visa agent carried)
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: 24-48 hours
Visa approved: 24/10/2012
Date your visa was received: delivered by fedex 25/10/2012 first thing in the morning!


----------



## BlessedVisa

Meigan said:


> My visa application status just changed !!!!!!!   FINALLY !!!! Will be finding out tomorrow ! 57 working days later !


Hi Meigan
Have you received your visa, can you let us know the outcome. Thanks, hoping all was good news


----------



## es_awesome

Is the lack of activity in this forum indicative of a lack of applicants or lack of processing for UK visas??? 
I applied back in sept, and I am biting my nails working out my "plan b" in case my settlement visa is declined. Doing what 2farapart calls the 11th hour panic!!


----------



## RockStar

*My flr(m) time line*

Here is an update of my FLR(M) so far:

Application sent: 12/06/2012
Application received: 13/06/2012
Acknowledgment letter: 28/06/2012
Bio-metrics appointment letter: 06/08/2012 (Dated:04/08/2012)
Bio-metrics enrolled: 08/08/2012
Letter received of being successful: 01/11/2012
Documents returned+Bio-Metrics card:02/11/2012 

Total Time: 5 Months and 25 days.

Fingers crossed for those who are waiting for their decisions.


----------



## iheartcalvin

That's great news! Can I ask are u applying from within UK? If so I dunno wot UKBA are playing at, they've had our application since February!!


----------



## RockStar

iheartcalvin said:


> That's great news! Can I ask are u applying from within UK? If so I dunno wot UKBA are playing at, they've had our application since February!!


I did apply from inside the UK. UKBA is terrible with February applicants, I am lucky that I did not apply in Feb


----------



## AKiwi

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: VAF4A (Visas for partners and other family members with a view to settlement)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 05/09/2012 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 06/09/2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/09/2012
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

Today I've just received an email from the processing hub in Manila advising my visa will be despatched shortly. 

Overly excited now... Praying for good news. Can't wait to see my toddler son.


----------



## es_awesome

Thanks for posting AKiwi! Congratulations on your visa!!!!

I applied 2 weeks after you, so my fingers are crossed and I can breathe a sigh if relief that they are actually processing visas since the rule changes in July!
Thanks again!!


----------



## nadienne

*Spouse visa (FLR(M)*

Country applying from: the UK
Type of visa applied for: spouse visa / definite leave to remain for 2 years (under old rules)
Date application submitted (online or in person): in person on October, 29, 2012
Date biometrics taken: October, 29, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October, 29, 2012
Office location processing your visa: Solihull, Birmingham
Projected timeline given: 7 working days
Date your visa was received: November, 08, 2012 
Details: exactly in 7 working days after the application (excluding the application date) I received a letter giving details to arrange the delivery of my Biometric Residence Card by DX courier. As I arranged it for tomorrow (if it is delivered without any problems) it will have taken 8 working days after the application. Fingers crossed))


----------



## Seppz123

Anyone know the standard timeframe for a visitors marriage visa? I had my biometrics done on october 29th and they received paper application with supporting documents Monday. I haven't got a letter of them receiving it though but I had the post office make them sign for package so I know its there. But I figured with hurricane sandy there a bit behind....any ideas oh and this is for the consulate in newyork.


----------



## yangtino

AKiwi said:


> Country applying from: New Zealand
> Type of visa applied for: VAF4A (Visas for partners and other family members with a view to settlement)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 05/09/2012 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 06/09/2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/09/2012
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> 
> Today I've just received an email from the processing hub in Manila advising my visa will be despatched shortly.
> 
> Overly excited now... Praying for good news. Can't wait to see my toddler son.


Hello AKiwi,

Congratulation you got your visa. One question, did you get an acknowledgment email when UK border agency in Manila received your application ? 

Thanks
Yangtino


----------



## Joppa

Seppz123 said:


> Anyone know the standard timeframe for a visitors marriage visa? I had my biometrics done on october 29th and they received paper application with supporting documents Monday. I haven't got a letter of them receiving it though but I had the post office make them sign for package so I know its there. But I figured with hurricane sandy there a bit behind....any ideas oh and this is for the consulate in newyork.


As of November 5th, NY visa hub says 15 business days for visit visas and 48 hours with priority.


----------



## Seppz123

Joppa said:


> As of November 5th, NY visa hub says 15 business days for visit visas and 48 hours with priority.


Thank you so much. I had no idea about priority service though worldbridge I would have sent it off with my application. I just purchased it anyway. Time is of the essence lol. From what I understand I just need to fax my reciept and or email, with my tracking number and application number correct?


----------



## AKiwi

yangtino said:


> Hello AKiwi,
> 
> Congratulation you got your visa. One question, did you get an acknowledgment email when UK border agency in Manila received your application ?
> 
> Thanks
> Yangtino


No, I didn't receive the acknowledgement email at all. I only found out that they've received it after I called them up. The only reason why I called them was that when I posted the application I had track and trace on it so I would know when it was picked up by them and after two weeks, the status was still showing that it was still waiting to be picked up. But in actual fact they already have it. Weird...


----------



## Joppa

Seppz123 said:


> Thank you so much. I had no idea about priority service though worldbridge I would have sent it off with my application. I just purchased it anyway. Time is of the essence lol. From what I understand I just need to fax my reciept and or email, with my tracking number and application number correct?


Yes, with a bit of luck they will locate your package and put it on priority pile for prompt attention.


----------



## yangtino

AKiwi said:


> No, I didn't receive the acknowledgement email at all. I only found out that they've received it after I called them up. The only reason why I called them was that when I posted the application I had track and trace on it so I would know when it was picked up by them and after two weeks, the status was still showing that it was still waiting to be picked up. But in actual fact they already have it. Weird...



Thanks, I posted my application last week, it shows Sydney has already picked up the parcel. I am waiting the email confirmation from Manila , obviously they are not going to send one.

Thanks again


----------



## Mbutterfly

You can go to the ukba site, 'countries/USA/processing times...


----------



## Seppz123

Visitors marriage/civil partner visa approved!!!!, just received email my visa has been issued!!! Here's my timeline:

Oct 24 - Online application sent 
Oct 29 - Biometrics taken 
Nov 5 - Documents received @ Consulate
Nov 7 - Priority Service paid 
Nov 13 -Email received saying documents were opened 
Nov 16 - Email saying visa issued!!!!

Should get it tomorrow if not Monday, I can finally breath! To all others don't give up and be patient it will pay off!


----------



## yangtino

Seppz123 said:


> Visitors marriage/civil partner visa approved!!!!, just received email my visa has been issued!!! Here's my timeline:
> 
> Oct 24 - Online application sent
> Oct 29 - Biometrics taken
> Nov 5 - Documents received @ Consulate
> Nov 7 - Priority Service paid
> Nov 13 -Email received saying documents were opened
> Nov 16 - Email saying visa issued!!!!
> 
> Should get it tomorrow if not Monday, I can finally breath! To all others don't give up and be patient it will pay off!


Wow, congratulation !!!!!!! 

We posted exactly Same day, they should receive my application on 5 Nov, I applied for proposed civil partner visa ( 6 months ). I sent my application from Australia , and processing centre is in Manila . Where is yours ? Manila ?


----------



## Seppz123

yangtino said:


> Wow, congratulation !!!!!!!
> 
> We posted exactly Same day, they should receive my application on 5 Nov, I applied for proposed civil partner visa ( 6 months ). I sent my application from Australia , and processing centre is in Manila . Where is yours ? Manila ?


My processing center is in New York as I am from USA. But good luck with yours and hopefully you hear something soon! I know how stressful the waiting must be!


----------



## chad1017

Seppz123 said:


> Visitors marriage/civil partner visa approved!!!!, just received email my visa has been issued!!! Here's my timeline:
> 
> Oct 24 - Online application sent
> Oct 29 - Biometrics taken
> Nov 5 - Documents received @ Consulate
> Nov 7 - Priority Service paid
> Nov 13 -Email received saying documents were opened
> Nov 16 - Email saying visa issued!!!!
> 
> Should get it tomorrow if not Monday, I can finally breath! To all others don't give up and be patient it will pay off!


Very nice! I remember i felt the same way as well and really in a high when i got mine. Me and my partner are married for a month now and goin on to the next visa on monday which is the flr. Goodluck on ur CP and enjoy uk! Cheers


----------



## Seppz123

chad1017 said:


> Very nice! I remember i felt the same way as well and really in a high when i got mine. Me and my partner are married for a month now and goin on to the next visa on monday which is the flr. Goodluck on ur CP and enjoy uk! Cheers


Thanx chad1017, yes I'm super excited just got a bottle of Asti to celebrate with my family here! Congrats on yours! We get married January 9th 2013!


----------



## chad1017

Seppz123 said:


> Thanx chad1017, yes I'm super excited just got a bottle of Asti to celebrate with my family here! Congrats on yours! We get married January 9th 2013!


Got enough time to choose a nice suit then. But too bad ur wedding day would be a really cold day hehe.


----------



## Seppz123

chad1017 said:


> Got enough time to choose a nice suit then. But too bad ur wedding day would be a really cold day hehe.


Hahaha I know right? We plan on having this registry wedding then a real one at the beach next year. So only the immediate family will know but still I can't believe I'm getting married. So I definitely still want a nice suit!


----------



## Seppz123

chad1017 said:


> Got enough time to choose a nice suit then. But too bad ur wedding day would be a really cold day hehe.


Hahahah I know its gonna be freezing right? Were gonna be doing a registry wedding cause we want a nice wedding on the beach in the summer. So only the immediate family will know were getting married. But I'm just excited that I'm going to be getting married!!!


----------



## chad1017

Seppz123 said:


> Hahahah I know its gonna be freezing right? Were gonna be doing a registry wedding cause we want a nice wedding on the beach in the summer. So only the immediate family will know were getting married. But I'm just excited that I'm going to be getting married!!!


I know. i felt really fortunate to experience to be getting married bcos ones in a blue that people like me back home can experience it. Bad side from a civil partnership is its a very quick ceremony like around 10-15 mins! But still fine and i will cherish that moment. I am very fine before the ceremony but i swear ones u are there and saying ur vow, ull get emotional! I was stuttering and teary eyed haha. Cheers


----------



## Seppz123

chad1017 said:


> I know. i felt really fortunate to experience to be getting married bcos ones in a blue that people like me back home can experience it. Bad side from a civil partnership is its a very quick ceremony like around 10-15 mins! But still fine and i will cherish that moment. I am very fine before the ceremony but i swear ones u are there and saying ur vow, ull get emotional! I was stuttering and teary eyed haha. Cheers


I absolutely can't wait now!! Getting super excited!


----------



## chad1017

Seppz123 said:


> I absolutely can't wait now!! Getting super excited!


What registry office u gonna get married?


----------



## Seppz123

chad1017 said:


> What registry office u gonna get married?


Birmingham registry office in west midlands


----------



## kzaki

Congrats Seppz, really happy for you.

We've submit my wife's priority settlement application and received a confirmation email from the ukba having received it on 16/10, but since then nothing. It's been 23 working days and I'm getting stressed out with the wait.

Is it worth sending them an email via worldbridge??


----------



## Seppz123

kzaki said:


> Congrats Seppz, really happy for you.
> 
> We've submit my wife's priority settlement application and received a confirmation email from the ukba having received it on 16/10, but since then nothing. It's been 23 working days and I'm getting stressed out with the wait.
> 
> Is it worth sending them an email via worldbridge??


I think with settlement visas they take a little longer, but I think I was told anything shorter than 12 weeks you will only get a generic email. But I'd send one anyways it couldn't hurt. Worst come to worst you get a generic email but you might not. Good lucks and thanx for the congrats!


----------



## heartbroken

Fiance settlement update: 6 weeks gone, not a word of news. So frustrating!!!!!!!!! Really hope it comes through before Christmas.


----------



## benthomas010

heartbroken said:


> Fiance settlement update: 6 weeks gone, not a word of news. So frustrating!!!!!!!!! Really hope it comes through before Christmas.


My wifes is 7 weeks... this wait is awful. We are both so stressed - 6 months since we seen each other :-(


----------



## heartbroken

benthomas010 said:


> My wifes is 7 weeks... this wait is awful. We are both so stressed - 6 months since we seen each other :-(


We're apart too :-( This really is terrible. But we have to keep at it! We're half way!


----------



## benthomas010

heartbroken said:


> We're apart too :-( This really is terrible. But we have to keep at it! We're half way!


yep, thats what i keep telling my wife. Every day that passes we are one day closer to being re-united. 

Must try to stay positive - as difficult as that is at times. 

Good luck. Hope you hear soon.


----------



## LL1975

*Country applying from:* South Africa
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* 27/09/2012 (online)
*Date biometrics taken: *02/10/2012 (Johannesburg)
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 03/10/2012
*Office location processing your visa:* Pretoria
*Projected timeline given:* 28 days (yeah, right)

Going by the average visa processing times through Pretoria it won't be until the second half of December at least before we hear, which is a pain for Christmas/New Year (I have no idea why they said '28 days' at the Biometrics, unless my wife just misheard).

Do the visa processing staff take extended holidays at Christmas/New Year in Pretoria, thus prolonging the agony if we haven't heard by then?

Although my profile says "from South Africa, expat in UK", I am the UK half of the marriage.


----------



## heartbroken

LL1975 said:


> *Country applying from:* South Africa
> *Type of visa applied for:* Spouse
> *Date application submitted (online or in person):* 27/09/2012 (online)
> *Date biometrics taken: *02/10/2012 (Johannesburg)
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 03/10/2012
> *Office location processing your visa:* Pretoria
> *Projected timeline given:* 28 days (yeah, right)
> 
> Do the visa processing staff take extended holidays at Christmas/New Year in Pretoria, thus prolonging the agony if we haven't heard by then?
> 
> Although my profile says "from South Africa, expat in UK", I am the UK half of the marriage.



Hi, it looks like they only take Christmas Eve, Day and Boxing Day. Here's a link (Office holidays).

Since July average time for settlement visas has been around 3 months! 60 working days. But really hope you get it around 28 days like they said.


----------



## LL1975

heartbroken said:


> Hi, it looks like they only take Christmas Eve, Day and Boxing Day.
> 
> Since July average time for settlement visas has been around 3 months! 60 working days. But really hope you get it around 28 days like they said.


Well the 28 days have come and gone - but I'm not too annoyed by that as I never expected anything that quick, and have instead been working on a "sometime in December" timeline (i.e. 2 to 3 months).

Although that said, I am kinda expecting to be disappointed, and bracing myself for that - my wife has an overstay against her from being a visitor in 2003-04 which resulted in a visit visa refusal in 2010 (although she did visit the UK and abide by immigration rules in the period between her overstay in 2004 and when visit visas began to be required from South Africa), plus there was a mistake on my Employer Letter where my employer didn't state how long I had been on my present salary (although my payslips show that it has been for more than 6 months).

For the previous overstay I guess it depends on the judgement of the staff looking at our application, and for the mistake on the employer letter I am hoping that they allow 'evidential flexibility' on that and ask for a revised version (which is now in my wife's possession in South Africa, plus I did send it as a PDF to the BHC in Pretoria with an explanation - although with no acknowledgement)


----------



## hapy

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Proposed Civil Partner Visa ( VAF4 )
Date application submitted (online or in person): End of September on line
Date biometrics taken: End of September in Brisbane
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Posted 2/10/12 so presumed to have arrived in Manilla on 9/10/12
Office location processing your visa: Manilla, Phillipines
Projected timeline given: You hear nothing until you receive your decision but can track to see when it arrives back in Sydney from Manilla
Date your visa was received: 15/11/12 so estimated 22 working days to process

I am in the UK and am writing my partner's time line down so apologies for the vague answers re on line application and biometrics but she'll be in bed now so I can't ask her! I know the biometrics appoinment was within a few days of her on line application though! have found this forum very helpful whilst waiting for the decision which we have found to be sooooooooooo stressful as so many of you have said! Your whole life in somebody elses hands but we made it and I am now looking forward to my partner arriving in the UK on the 16th of December in time for Christmas! Good luck to the rest of you


----------



## KuyaMarco

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Proposed Civil Partner Visa ( fiancee visa )
Date application submitted (online or in person): 09/09/2012
Date biometrics taken: 14/09/2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/09/2012
Office location processing your visa: Manilla, Phillipines
Projected timeline given: "It will take long cause it's a busy time"
Date your email was received: 15/11/12 stating "Application was dispatched", not visa
Date your visa was received: 20/11/12 visa arrived by courier in Leyte island


----------



## Seppz123

KuyaMarco said:


> Country applying from: Philippines
> Type of visa applied for: Proposed Civil Partner Visa ( fiancee visa )
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 09/09/2012
> Date biometrics taken: 14/09/2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/09/2012
> Office location processing your visa: Manilla, Phillipines
> Projected timeline given: "It will take long cause it's a busy time"
> Date your email was received: 15/11/12 stating "Application was dispatched", not visa
> Date your visa was received: 20/11/12 visa arrived by courier in Leyte island


 Congrats KuyaMarco, I got my visitors civil partner visa yesterday so excited for you and everyone else. Its great to hear good news!


----------



## kzaki

Well I sent the email, and they replied with a generic email stating it'll take upto 6 weeks for Priority and upto 12 for standard applications, but minutes before that email came through my wife got an email stating the visa has been issued. 

To say it is the most amazing feeling when the email came through is an understatement!!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 07/10/12 Online
Date biometrics taken: 09/10/12
Date documentation was received by UKBA office NY: 15/10/12
Email Confirming Receipt: 16/10/12
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 Days
Date your visa was received: 19/11/2012

We only received an email stating the application has been received and then another stating the visa has been issued, 24 working days from them receiving the application to issuing the visa.


----------



## Depardieu

kzaki said:


> Well I sent the email, and they replied with a generic email stating it'll take upto 6 weeks for Priority and upto 12 for standard applications, but minutes before that email came through my wife got an email stating the visa has been issued.
> 
> To say it is the most amazing feeling when the email came through is an understatement!!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 07/10/12 Online
> Date biometrics taken: 09/10/12
> Date documentation was received by UKBA office NY: 15/10/12
> Email Confirming Receipt: 16/10/12
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 15 Days
> Date your visa was received: 19/11/2012
> 
> We only received an email stating the application has been received and then another stating the visa has been issued, 24 working days from them receiving the application to issuing the visa.



Hi there - congrats on getting the visa. May I ask whether you received an email confirming that the application had been assigned to an ECO or just the initial email confirming it had been received by the consulate?

Also, to whom did you send your email to which you received the generic reply?

Thanks


----------



## kzaki

Depardieu said:


> Hi there - congrats on getting the visa. May I ask whether you received an email confirming that the application had been assigned to an ECO or just the initial email confirming it had been received by the consulate?
> 
> Also, to whom did you send your email to which you received the generic reply?
> 
> Thanks


Nope no ECO email, and the enquiry was sent to worldbridge.


----------



## chad1017

My FLR VISA has been approved last 26/11/12 at croydon peo premium service although it was delayed. My appointment was on 19/11/12 but due to IT issues, they told me to re schedule my biometrics on 23/11/12 (friday) so they just took the payment and all of my documents. Got back there on that day, took my biometrics, ask me to wait for a bit, and then get back to me and told me they will let my solicitor know by monday grrr. My case was considered to be processed on saturday and they noted "saturday overtym". So head back home and waited. Monday came and at 4pm i receive a text message confirming that i got the visa and i should get my biometric residence permit card (which is the visa and not a stamp on my passport or like a fiancee visa) on monday (after a week again). I am currently on the job hunting now and can start working. PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE indeed with this whole UK visa stuff. U need to have a lot of that, from the fiancee visa, then flr, upto ILR then finally citizenship. Goodluck again to every1 another success for my partner and my life here. Cheers xx


----------



## LL1975

LL1975 said:


> *Country applying from:* South Africa
> *Type of visa applied for:* Spouse
> *Date application submitted (online or in person):* 27/09/2012 (online)
> *Date biometrics taken: *02/10/2012 (Johannesburg)
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 03/10/2012
> *Office location processing your visa:* Pretoria
> *Projected timeline given:* 28 days (yeah, right)
> 
> Going by the average visa processing times through Pretoria it won't be until the second half of December at least before we hear, which is a pain for Christmas/New Year (I have no idea why they said '28 days' at the Biometrics, unless my wife just misheard).


My wife has received an email saying that the decision on the application is ready for collection, so she will go there tomorrow when it opens. 

Fingers crossed for a good result - I personally don't know what to expect: on the one hand we meet all the 'requirements' as described, but on the other hand there were a couple of niggly paperwork issues (e.g. my employer forgot to state how long I have been on my present salary, although my payslips do confirm that, the payslips were online downloaded prints as my work's HR is paperless, my most recent submitted bank statement was 6 weeks old at application date) - and more worryingly my wife's previous negative immigration history (she overstayed a visit in 2004 and was subsequently refused a visit visa in 2010 as a result, although between the 2004 overstay and 2010 refusal she did visit the UK and leave within permitted timeframe before South Africans required visit visas).

But I am trying to remain positive - I have been employed at an English university for over 10 years now, and have been on a salary exceeding the threshold for years.

I won't sleep tonight....


----------



## 2farapart

LL1975 said:


> My wife has received an email saying that the decision on the application is ready for collection, so she will go there tomorrow when it opens.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a good result - I personally don't know what to expect: on the one hand we meet all the 'requirements' as described, but on the other hand there were a couple of niggly paperwork issues (e.g. my employer forgot to state how long I have been on my present salary, although my payslips do confirm that, the payslips were online downloaded prints as my work's HR is paperless, my most recent submitted bank statement was 6 weeks old at application date) - and more worryingly my wife's previous negative immigration history (she overstayed a visit in 2004 and was subsequently refused a visit visa in 2010 as a result, although between the 2004 overstay and 2010 refusal she did visit the UK and leave within permitted timeframe before South Africans required visit visas).
> 
> But I am trying to remain positive - I have been employed at an English university for over 10 years now, and have been on a salary exceeding the threshold for years.
> 
> I won't sleep tonight....


Until your wife has that visa in her hands, you are going to form every feasible (and unfeasible) rejection reason in your head. Wishing you both the very best of luck and hopefully it will be celebratory news tomorrow.


----------



## LL1975

Cheers. We're both a bit shocked at how quick it has been (8 weeks since biometrics and handing docs in) - our expectations in terms of time were stretched somewhat because of the backlogs caused by the rule change in the summer and the recently published processing times looking grim. I have no idea if what appears to be a relatively quick decision is a good sign or not - I had thought that with my wife's overstay 8 years ago we would have the agony prolonged as they gave everything extra scruitiny and maybe asked for more evidence or even an interview.


----------



## es_awesome

Country applying from: Australia (Manila processing hub)
Visa applied for: unmarried partner
Date applied online: 14 sept
Biometrics taken: 17 sept
Visa paperwork sent 21 sept
arrived syd 24 sept - expected in manilla 27 sept
Email saying visa despatched 22 nov
Visa received 28 nov!!!!!

Yay!


----------



## LL1975

LL1975 said:


> My wife has received an email saying that the decision on the application is ready for collection, so she will go there tomorrow when it opens.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a good result - I personally don't know what to expect: on the one hand we meet all the 'requirements' as described, but on the other hand there were a couple of niggly paperwork issues (e.g. my employer forgot to state how long I have been on my present salary, although my payslips do confirm that, the payslips were online downloaded prints as my work's HR is paperless, my most recent submitted bank statement was 6 weeks old at application date) - and more worryingly my wife's previous negative immigration history (she overstayed a visit in 2004 and was subsequently refused a visit visa in 2010 as a result, although between the 2004 overstay and 2010 refusal she did visit the UK and leave within permitted timeframe before South Africans required visit visas).
> 
> But I am trying to remain positive - I have been employed at an English university for over 10 years now, and have been on a salary exceeding the threshold for years.
> 
> I won't sleep tonight....


Visa declined. And for quite a reason - that I had no idea about. Will start a thread on it to see anyone can advise me what my options are.


----------



## laurastew

Country applying from: UK (Liverpool)
Visa applied for: Married partner FLR(M)
Date applied: 27 November PEO Appointment at 12:20pm
Biometrics taken: 27 November at 12:45pm
Visa approved: 27 November at 1:30pm
Courier delivery at my home with Biometric Card: 29 November (I missed him as I was out and not expecting it so soon!)

Seems the extra £££ for the Premium Appointment is very worth it as everything has been very quick and smooth.


----------



## Sera6

UKBA office New York
Type of Visa Settlement (priority)
Online Application submitted 13-Nov
Biometrics appointment 20-Nov
Sent documents 20-Nov
Applied for Priority 21-Nov
Docs arrived according to USPS 26-Nov
Confirmation Email 30-Nov

I've been waiting now 7 working days. I'm really hoping the priority settlement visas are taking less than 15 days... Until I get my visa, I'm just twiddling my thumbs and getting restless. Good luck to everyone else waiting!


----------



## One-day

Hello Joppa
I need some advice on how long it could take to process a Set (O) application if I Have only been in the Uk for 9 years (adopted child/studies). I sent my application out on the 13th of March and completed my bio on the 9th of May. And I am still patiently waiting. 
I would really appreciate your answers. Thanks


----------



## heartbroken

Fiance visa refused again!!!!! :-(

For not providing original payslips (my fiancee scanned them in and emailed them to me as she's in the UK). I would be so furious if I had the energy left (second refusal). Surely that's unreasonable, especially after acknowledging the other paperwork that she earns about double the required annual salary?

This one was quicker though, 39 working days.


----------



## benthomas010

Country applying from: Indonesia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online) 28th September
Date application submittted (in person) 3rd October
Date biometrics taken: 3rd October
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 9th October
Office location processing your visa: Jakarta or Bangkok? (the Jakarta office was relocated / combined into the Bangkok office half way through the process. 
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks. 
Duplicate P60 requested 22nd November, submitted 4th December
Visa status changed from "under process at the british high commision" to "your visa application has been forwarded to the UKBA" on 5th December
E-mail received stating "your visa application is ready for collection" on 7th December
Passport, with visa inside collected from VFS 10th December.


----------



## bbarling11

Country applying from: Australia (Manila processing hub)
Visa applied for: Married (spouse)
Date applied online: 6 Nov
Biometrics taken: 8 November
Visa paperwork sent 9 November
arrived syd 12 Nov - expected in manilla 15 Nov
Email saying visa despatched 21 December

Hopefully this helps everyone keep their chin up and maintain the belief that they will get there eventually. Also, I may be the case that it is quicker because we are married and it's therefore ore straight forward...something to consider if your unmarried....


----------



## BLUEBELL1986

Aliana said:


> Indeed it's a very frustrating process which puts your life in hold. By the end of the month I was going nuts. We tried to contact the never straight-forward Worldbridge staff and always got copy and pastes. We tried calling but we always got a machine.
> 
> Be as patient as you can, you will get a reply soon. I know it's tough, sending you positive vibes ZakiAhmadUK.



When your Visa was ready did they give you your answer by email? or did you have no idea until you collected it?
I ask as my partner got his email today from Bogota to say the answer was made and they were sending back to Mexico City.

I know with other countries they do give an answer by email, but not to sure on Bogota?
Many Thanks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Sera6 said:


> UKBA office New York
> Type of Visa Settlement (priority)
> Online Application submitted 13-Nov
> Biometrics appointment 20-Nov
> Sent documents 20-Nov
> Applied for Priority 21-Nov
> Docs arrived according to USPS 26-Nov
> Confirmation Email 30-Nov
> 
> I've been waiting now 7 working days. _*I'm really hoping the priority settlement visas are taking less than 15 days*_... Until I get my visa, I'm just twiddling my thumbs and getting restless. Good luck to everyone else waiting!


Not likely, given that the UKBA no longer offers 15 day turnaround guideline on their website anymore and the non-priority applications are taking slightly less than 9 weeks to process. I'd say that you're looking at a _minimum_ of 15 days for them to process your application.


----------



## teuchter

Country applying from: UAE
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Civil Partner)
Date application submitted (online): 17th December
Date application submitted (in person): 18th December
Date biometrics taken: 18th December
Date documentation was received by UKBA office: 18th December
Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi 
Projected timeline given: None
E-mail received stating "your visa has been issued": 24th December
Passport with visa and documents delivered (by courier): 25th December

What a wonderful gift to receive today - I'm beginning to believe there is indeed a Santa Claus! (The courier guy's uniform was even red and white  ) Thanks to all on this forum for their help and advice, especially Joppa and 2farapart!

Including the day of submission, the process took only five working days.

(Note: we paid AED600 extra for "Priority Service", as well as AED50 extra for the courier delivery.)

teuchter


----------



## 2farapart

teuchter said:


> Country applying from: UAE
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Civil Partner)
> Date application submitted (online): 17th December
> Date application submitted (in person): 18th December
> Date biometrics taken: 18th December
> Date documentation was received by UKBA office: 18th December
> Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi
> Projected timeline given: None
> E-mail received stating "your visa has been issued": 24th December
> Passport with visa and documents delivered (by courier): 25th December
> 
> What a wonderful gift to receive today - I'm beginning to believe there is indeed a Santa Claus! (The courier guy's uniform was even red and white  ) Thanks to all on this forum for their help and advice, especially Joppa and 2farapart!
> 
> Including the day of submission, the process took only five working days.
> 
> (Note: we paid AED600 extra for "Priority Service", as well as AED50 extra for the courier delivery.)
> 
> teuchter


YES!!!! What a fantastic Christmas present for you!!! To have it delivered on Christmas Day - priceless! An incredibly fast turnaround time too.


----------



## teuchter

2farapart said:


> YES!!!! What a fantastic Christmas present for you!!! To have it delivered on Christmas Day - priceless! An incredibly fast turnaround time too.


Indeed! We're still a tad incredulous, if truth be known :-D

teuchter


----------



## loveinManchester

Country applying from: Zimbabwe
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement 
Date application submitted : 01/11/12 in person
Date biometrics taken: 01/11/12
Date documentation was received by UKBA office in Pretoria: 05/11/12 (when online status changed to under process)
Email Confirming Receipt: none
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 60-90 working days
Actual processing time 35 working days
Date Visa issued : 20/12/12
Date your visa was received: 27/12/2012 

I didn't receive a phone call/ email/text/or anything when processing was done. I ask my husband to check the status online if he got the time on the 27th, he called me 30 minutes later when he checked to say the status said passport available for collection. I only found out I got the visa when i collected my passport. Was soo happy!!!!.

Unfortunately due to a national holiday in the country I applied even though the visa was issued on the 20th I didn't receive my visa till after Christmas. I missed Christmas with my family but I left for the UK the day I received my passport and on the 29th my husband`s family did Christmas dinner all over again so I could be there. It was amazing evening and I wish everyone else the best. The process of waiting to hear is just horrible and I hope to never experience that again.


----------



## Joppa

Wonderful news!
Now that you are in UK, when it comes to renew your visa and then apply for settlement, book same-day premium service, with no waiting and everything sorted (normally) in a few hours!


----------



## BronwynBean

loveinManchester said:


> Country applying from: Zimbabwe
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted : 01/11/12 in person
> Date biometrics taken: 01/11/12
> Date documentation was received by UKBA office in Pretoria: 05/11/12 (when online status changed to under process)
> Email Confirming Receipt: none
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Projected timeline given: 60-90 working days
> Actual processing time 35 working days
> Date Visa issued : 20/12/12
> Date your visa was received: 27/12/2012
> 
> I didn't receive a phone call/ email/text/or anything when processing was done. I ask my husband to check the status online if he got the time on the 27th, he called me 30 minutes later when he checked to say the status said passport available for collection. I only found out I got the visa when i collected my passport. Was soo happy!!!!.
> 
> Unfortunately due to a national holiday in the country I applied even though the visa was issued on the 20th I didn't receive my visa till after Christmas. I missed Christmas with my family but I left for the UK the day I received my passport and on the 29th my husband`s family did Christmas dinner all over again so I could be there. It was amazing evening and I wish everyone else the best. The process of waiting to hear is just horrible and I hope to never experience that again.


Wow that was super quick.... So you didt get a message like, your visas are ready... Im so worried i get one saying passports ready for collection, as ive been reading that, that is normally when they are declined!!!! 
Congrats, you must be over the moon.


----------



## One-day

Joppa said:


> Wonderful news!
> Now that you are in UK, when it comes to renew your visa and then apply for settlement, book same-day premium service, with no waiting and everything sorted (normally) in a few hours!


Thank God, great news indeed. 
So does that imply that my Set (O) application sent in on the 13th of March would be completed soon? Completed my BIO on the 9th of May. 
Background Info: adopted child/studies; been in the Uk for 9 years and some months. 
I would really appreciate your answers. Thanks


----------



## Joppa

One-day said:


> Thank God, great news indeed.
> So does that imply that my Set (O) application sent in on the 13th of March would be completed soon? Completed my BIO on the 9th of May.
> Background Info: adopted child/studies; been in the Uk for 9 years and some months.
> I would really appreciate your answers. Thanks


Impossible to say. There is a huge backlog of work at UKBA, and staff are moved constantly to deal with the worst problems. Plus each application is different and requires individual attention.


----------



## amtanti

Woohoo I finally received the call this morning and went to the British High Commission here in Malta to pick up my passport  I now have my EEA Family Permit in hand and will be heading to Scotland in just under 2 weeks time!! 

Country applying from: Malta
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): December 17th, 2012
Date biometrics taken: December 17th, 2012
Projected timeline given: 15 working days (according to Malta's timeline guide for processing from their location)
Date your visa was received: January 4th, 2013


----------



## Jess.L

amtanti said:


> Woohoo I finally received the call this morning and went to the British High Commission here in Malta to pick up my passport  I now have my EEA Family Permit in hand and will be heading to Scotland in just under 2 weeks time!!
> 
> Country applying from: Malta
> Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
> Date application submitted (online or in person): December 17th, 2012
> Date biometrics taken: December 17th, 2012
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days (according to Malta's timeline guide for processing from their location)
> Date your visa was received: January 4th, 2013


Congrats! Are you Maltese then? And where in Scotland will you be? I'm Maltese-Canadian and sadly there are no pastizzi in Scotland


----------



## amtanti

Jess.L said:


> Congrats! Are you Maltese then? And where in Scotland will you be? I'm Maltese-Canadian and sadly there are no pastizzi in Scotland


Well I won't miss pastizzi's haha. I think I only have them once or twice a year  And no I'm not Maltese, I'm 100% Canadian  My husband is dual Canadian/Maltese though- we've been living in Malta for the past 3 years and now off to Scotland. We'll be in Edinburgh area.


----------



## fingerscrossd

Hi All,

I'm not sure if i've done this right so sorry if not!! 

I have recently applied for a UK spouse visa and just wanted to share my experience so far..

Application Country: Australia

Bio Taken: 20/11/2012

Application Doc's Received (Sydney): 22/11/2012

Currently still waiting for an answer........

The wait for this visa is soooo painful as my wife is massively homesick and we have been planning this move for ages!! We originally applied in August but were refused as we were given some dodgy info in regards to the whole job offer in the UK stipulation. Long story short we were rejected because we didn't have a job offer and then we were told that we couldn't prove that my wife's parents home (that was offered to us to stay at as long as we needed rent free) was large enough to accommodate us even though we had a signed letter from her parents and recent utility bill to prove they lived there.

So we have re-applied but this time with a letter of offer of employment and signed contract (both for my wife who is my sponsor) and a heap of council tax and bank statements saying that they own the property and have done so since 1996. 

So as my name says fingerscrossd!!


----------



## chad1017

fingerscrossd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm not sure if i've done this right so sorry if not!!
> 
> I have recently applied for a UK spouse visa and just wanted to share my experience so far..
> 
> Application Country: Australia
> 
> Bio Taken: 20/11/2012
> 
> Application Doc's Received (Sydney): 22/11/2012
> 
> Currently still waiting for an answer........
> 
> The wait for this visa is soooo painful as my wife is massively homesick and we have been planning this move for ages!! We originally applied in August but were refused as we were given some dodgy info in regards to the whole job offer in the UK stipulation. Long story short we were rejected because we didn't have a job offer and then we were told that we couldn't prove that my wife's parents home (that was offered to us to stay at as long as we needed rent free) was large enough to accommodate us even though we had a signed letter from her parents and recent utility bill to prove they lived there.
> 
> So we have re-applied but this time with a letter of offer of employment and signed contract (both for my wife who is my sponsor) and a heap of council tax and bank statements saying that they own the property and have done so since 1996.
> 
> So as my name says fingerscrossd!!


Dont u guys have any funds to show around te required amount of savina if both of u still have to look for work or more than £20k? (Just to be sure) and also, u did not mention if her parents provided the land title as well that can prove its on their names?


----------



## fingerscrossd

chad1017 said:


> Dont u guys have any funds to show around te required amount of savina if both of u still have to look for work or more than £20k? (Just to be sure) and also, u did not mention if her parents provided the land title as well that can prove its on their names?


Hi chad1017,

No we didn't provide the land title deed as it was stored in the bank and trying to get a certified copy was proving to be a mission so we just sent through a letter from the bank stating that the mortgage was paid off and some council tax bills as the tax band would show the size of the property, we're hoping that should suffice as on the letter of rejection the clearance officer said they needed proof that the house had no outstanding mortgage or rental payments, i have been told by a few different people we were pretty unlucky to have been hit with this reason as other people have just provided a letter offer of accommodation and a utility bill and had no drama's.

As for funds we do have around 15K in savings but were told that we would need a lot more as of the new rules from 09/07/2012 and that we would have to have a job offer unless we had around 48K sterling. So we thought we better get a job offer sorted out to make sure we tick all the box's.


----------



## chad1017

Yes, as per the new rules, everything is a complete torture to the applicants as well as the sponsors. Well, cant say anything more if thats the case but u have a very goodluck and just be positive and may hod bless u and ur wife.


----------



## EHolly

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): Post
Date biometrics taken: Jan 5, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Oct 25, 2012
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## fingerscrossd

chad1017 said:


> Yes, as per the new rules, everything is a complete torture to the applicants as well as the sponsors. Well, cant say anything more if thats the case but u have a very goodluck and just be positive and may hod bless u and ur wife.


Thanks for that, and yes it is like torture!!


----------



## nixops

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Ancestral
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11 Oct, 2011
Date biometrics taken: 11 October 2011
Date your visa was received: 07 November 2011
Start of Visa date: 01/01/2012
Date leaving SA: 28 Feb 2013


----------



## Karab7

*My Timeline*

Hey all after many weeks of slowly going crazy and a crazy amount of stress I was granted my visa!  here's my timeline:

Country applying from: *USA*
Type of visa applied for: *Priority Settlement Visa*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *Nov 22nd*
Date biometrics taken: *Nov 29th*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *Dec 3rd*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *15 business days*
Date your visa was received: *email received Jan 8th *

now just waiting for it to come in the mail!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL and hopefully will post in another thread in a few days my checklist and anything i can to help others applying


----------



## auzieboy

*My timeline*

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General and Dependent Visa for unmarried partner
Date application submitted (online): Dec 9th 
Date biometrics taken: Dec 14th ( Sydney)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec (21st) roughly !
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 15 business days
Date your visa was received: email received Jan 7th
We both received an email stating " your visa will be dispatched shortly"

Now just waiting for the courier to deliver !!


----------



## andybeneath

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (priority)
Date application submitted (online): Nov 25th 
Date biometrics taken: Nov 29th ( Nashville)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 3rd
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 15 business days
Date your visa was received: Visa issued email received Jan 8th

Passport/Visa is due to be delivered back today


----------



## LisaJoi

andybeneath said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): Nov 25th
> Date biometrics taken: Nov 29th ( Nashville)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 3rd
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Projected timeline given: 15 business days
> Date your visa was received: Visa issued email received Jan 8th
> 
> Passport/Visa is due to be delivered back today


Congratulations!


----------



## fingerscrossd

fingerscrossd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm not sure if i've done this right so sorry if not!!
> 
> I have recently applied for a UK spouse visa and just wanted to share my experience so far..
> 
> Application Country: Australia
> 
> Bio Taken: 20/11/2012
> 
> Application Doc's Received (Sydney): 22/11/2012
> 
> Currently still waiting for an answer........
> 
> The wait for this visa is soooo painful as my wife is massively homesick and we have been planning this move for ages!! We originally applied in August but were refused as we were given some dodgy info in regards to the whole job offer in the UK stipulation. Long story short we were rejected because we didn't have a job offer and then we were told that we couldn't prove that my wife's parents home (that was offered to us to stay at as long as we needed rent free) was large enough to accommodate us even though we had a signed letter from her parents and recent utility bill to prove they lived there.
> 
> So we have re-applied but this time with a letter of offer of employment and signed contract (both for my wife who is my sponsor) and a heap of council tax and bank statements saying that they own the property and have done so since 1996.
> 
> So as my name says fingerscrossd!!


Just a quick update on my earlier post, I got an email yesterday stating " Your visa will be despatched shortly"!!! :clap2::clap2:

So hopefully the courier will deliver in the next few days! I will re- post a better timeline once i have my passport back but it has taken roughly 6 weeks!


----------



## LisaJoi

Country applying from: *USA*
Type of visa applied for: *Priority Settlement Visa*
Date application submitted (*online *or in person): *Dec 15*
Date biometrics taken: *Dec 17*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *Dec 29* 
Date email confirmation received: *Jan 3*
Supporting Documentation Requested: *Jan 7*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: *None, but 18 days was anticipated at the time*
Date your visa was received: *TBD*


----------



## mahrajs

andybeneath said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): Nov 25th
> Date biometrics taken: Nov 29th ( Nashville)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 3rd
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Projected timeline given: 15 business days
> Date your visa was received: Visa issued email received Jan 8th
> 
> Passport/Visa is due to be delivered back today


Just a quick question to clarify. Did you apply settlement visa. The reason I asked is because I am still waiting to hear about wife's settlement visa from USA. We applied in NOV 2 2012. They sent us an email on the 14th saying it was waiting to be allocated to case officer. Since then I have not heard from them.

I am getting really worried. I really regret not paying for Priority. Congrats to you.


----------



## andybeneath

mahrajs said:


> Just a quick question to clarify. Did you apply settlement visa. The reason I asked is because I am still waiting to hear about wife's settlement visa from USA. We applied in NOV 2 2012. They sent us an email on the 14th saying it was waiting to be allocated to case officer. Since then I have not heard from them.
> 
> I am getting really worried. I really regret not paying for Priority. Congrats to you.


Yes, it was a settlement visa. We didnt hear anything from them in between the email confirming they had our package and the final visa issued email. They didnt tell us when it was assigned to a case officer. 

Good luck and I hope that you hear something soon!


----------



## fingerscrossd

Ok so today i received my passport with a shiny new visa in it!

So here is a run down of my experience:

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: 20/11
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: (sydney) 22/11
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Phillipines
Projected timeline given: None
Date of email of decision: 09/01
Date your visa was received: 14/01

So for all those people currently awaiting hang in there!!! I can honestly say this has been one of the most stressful experiences of my life, especially the fact that i was rejected the first time i applied it made the wait even worse this time.

lane:


----------



## LaraMascara

From their Facebook page - 

UK Border Agency in the USA
We are currently opening non-priority mail received on 10/Jan. Priority is normally opened on or around the day we receive it.
Like · · Share · 1 · 7 minutes ago · 

Maybe they are getting it together?!!??!!?!?


----------



## Mervinia N

LaraMascara said:


> From their Facebook page -
> 
> UK Border Agency in the USA
> We are currently opening non-priority mail received on 10/Jan. Priority is normally opened on or around the day we receive it.
> Like · · Share · 1 · 7 minutes ago ·
> 
> Maybe they are getting it together?!!??!!?!?


I hope so!! My fiance's timeline so far...

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa Fiancé - Priority bought at time of application
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: 14/12
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18/12
Office location processing your visa: NY, USA
Projected timeline given: 15 working days as given in receipt email from UKBA
Date of email of decision: TBC
Date your visa was received: TBC

We're on working day 15 so hoping to hear something in the next day or two, especially as we haven't got the second 'your case has been assigned to an ECO' email yet, although it does seem like that email gets skipped a lot of the time. Frustrating is not the word!!!!


----------



## Canhead

Mervinia N said:


> I hope so!! My fiance's timeline so far...
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa Fiancé - Priority bought at time of application
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
> Date biometrics taken: 14/12
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18/12
> Office location processing your visa: NY, USA
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days as given in receipt email from UKBA
> Date of email of decision: TBC
> Date your visa was received: TBC
> 
> We're on working day 15 so hoping to hear something in the next day or two, especially as we haven't got the second 'your case has been assigned to an ECO' email yet, although it does seem like that email gets skipped a lot of the time. Frustrating is not the word!!!!



Country applying from: Canada 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa - Priority bought at time of application
Date application submitted & biometrics taken: 13/12
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/12
Office location processing your visa: NY, USA
Projected timeline given: 15 working days as given in receipt email from UKBA
Date of email of decision: TBC
Date your visa was received: TBC

I've got a question. I've just received an email 5 minutes ago from Worldbridge saying 
"The average processing times for a priority settlement visa is at the earliest 15-30 business days after you receive notification that your application has been sent to a Entry Clearance Officer."

I have yet to receive an email that my application has been sent to an ECO. Is it common to not receive this email? 

Also, I read in on another forum that a women who applied for the same visa, in NY sent her application was sent in on the 6/12 and approved 20 working days later on 9/13. She mentioned that she also, did not receive this email.


----------



## Mervinia N

Canhead said:


> I've got a question. I've just received an email 5 minutes ago from Worldbridge saying
> "The average processing times for a priority settlement visa is at the earliest 15-30 business days after you receive notification that your application has been sent to a Entry Clearance Officer."
> 
> I have yet to receive an email that my application has been sent to an ECO. Is it common to not receive this email?
> 
> Also, I read in on another forum that a women who applied for the same visa, in NY sent her application was sent in on the 6/12 and approved 20 working days later on 9/13. She mentioned that she also, did not receive this email.


We've not had the 'ECO' email yet either....	I hope that doesn't mean it's 15-30 on top of what we've already waited, what's the point in priority at all if that's the case?!!?


----------



## LisaJoi

Mervinia N said:


> We've not had the 'ECO' email yet either....	I hope that doesn't mean it's 15-30 on top of what we've already waited, what's the point in priority at all if that's the case?!!?


From what I hear, the ECO email is an exception, rather than the rule! Seems like no one gets those, or at least, I don't recall having heard any one has.

I think the reply from WorldBridge is for people applying TODAY. I hope so, anyway. I've contacted them for several things, but they don't seem to supply any pertinant information, only general standard replies, unless you are over the 12 or 24 week standard.


----------



## Mervinia N

LisaJoi said:


> From what I hear, the ECO email is an exception, rather than the rule! Seems like no one gets those, or at least, I don't recall having heard any one has.
> 
> I think the reply from WorldBridge is for people applying TODAY. I hope so, anyway. I've contacted them for several things, but they don't seem to supply any pertinant information, only general standard replies, unless you are over the 12 or 24 week standard.


I wonder if we can only chase priority after 30 business days then? 
I was going to send them an email given that I'm on day 15 and haven't got the ECO email yet but I presume they'll just reply with the new 15-30 day answer. 
All we can do is wait I guess


----------



## someshine

LisaJoi said:


> Country applying from: *USA*
> Type of visa applied for: *Priority Settlement Visa*
> Date application submitted (*online *or in person): *Dec 15*
> Date biometrics taken: *Dec 17*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *Dec 29*
> Date email confirmation received: *Jan 3*
> Supporting Documentation Requested: *Jan 7*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: *None, but 18 days was anticipated at the time*
> Date your visa was received: *TBD*


Hi, I'm new so sorry if this is a dumb question, but where did you find the information about how many working days were anticipated at the time if you didn't get it in an email? I'm about to send my paperwork in (waiting on original copies) and can't find a straight answer on how long priority fiance settlement visas are taking lately aside from what's on the UKBA website but that says 100% within 60 days and doesn't show for priority or show in working days. 
Also I saw on the UKBA Facebook page that now visas sent to New York are being transferred to Sheffield, UK. Do you know anything about that? I'm wondering if that's going to make it all take longer. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Mervinia N

someshine said:


> Hi, I'm new so sorry if this is a dumb question, but where did you find the information about how many working days were anticipated at the time if you didn't get it in an email? I'm about to send my paperwork in (waiting on original copies) and can't find a straight answer on how long priority fiance settlement visas are taking lately aside from what's on the UKBA website but that says 100% within 60 days and doesn't show for priority or show in working days.
> Also I saw on the UKBA Facebook page that now visas sent to New York are being transferred to Sheffield, UK. Do you know anything about that? I'm wondering if that's going to make it all take longer. Thanks and good luck!


Hi  I got an email when they received my prority application on 18th Dec. It read:

Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, New York and is currently being processed.
Priority Service:
Your application will be processed ahead of other visa applications. Under normal circumstances, non-settlement priority service applications will be processed within 48 hours. Settlement priority applications will be processed within 15 days (not including weekends or public holidays) from day of receipt at UK Border Agency visa section in USA.
Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or, in exceptional cases, takes longer than 48 hours / 15 days to process the application.

You will receive further e-mails advising you of -
1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and
2. The outcome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.

We are on working day 15 and no ECO email yet.

Settlement visas which had biometrics submitted on or after 21st Dec are going to Sheffield for processing. As for a timescale on priority settlement processing, I think 15-30 working days is about as close an idea as we're going to get at the moment


----------



## someshine

Mervinia N said:


> Hi  I got an email when they received my prority application on 18th Dec. It read:
> 
> Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, New York and is currently being processed.
> Priority Service:
> Your application will be processed ahead of other visa applications. Under normal circumstances, non-settlement priority service applications will be processed within 48 hours. Settlement priority applications will be processed within 15 days (not including weekends or public holidays) from day of receipt at UK Border Agency visa section in USA.
> Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or, in exceptional cases, takes longer than 48 hours / 15 days to process the application.
> 
> You will receive further e-mails advising you of -
> 1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and
> 2. The outcome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.
> 
> We are on working day 15 and no ECO email yet.
> 
> Settlement visas which had biometrics submitted on or after 21st Dec are going to Sheffield for processing. As for a timescale on priority settlement processing, I think 15-30 working days is about as close an idea as we're going to get at the moment


Thank you so much, your situation and mine are exactly the same (US-UK fiance priority visa, etc.) so I'll be looking out for your posts! I hope to see some good news from you soon, for your sake and for mine!


----------



## Mervinia N

someshine said:


> Thank you so much, your situation and mine are exactly the same (US-UK fiance priority visa, etc.) so I'll be looking out for your posts! I hope to see some good news from you soon, for your sake and for mine!


Thank you  I'll be sure to let you and others know if I hear anything!


----------



## LisaJoi

someshine said:


> Hi, I'm new so sorry if this is a dumb question, but where did you find the information about how many working days were anticipated at the time if you didn't get it in an email? I'm about to send my paperwork in (waiting on original copies) and can't find a straight answer on how long priority fiance settlement visas are taking lately aside from what's on the UKBA website but that says 100% within 60 days and doesn't show for priority or show in working days.
> Also I saw on the UKBA Facebook page that now visas sent to New York are being transferred to Sheffield, UK. Do you know anything about that? I'm wondering if that's going to make it all take longer. Thanks and good luck!


The 18 days was an estimate based on what other people we reporting. The UKBA has never issued any kind of expected timeline to me. I think they are so backed up on everything, Prioroty included, that they removed as many time lines as they could from the general public. Right up until I applied, they had the 15 day timeline stated on their website.

Sorry that isn't more helpful.

Yes, settlement Visas are now going through Sheffield. Any Priority case that had biometrics taken on Dec. 21 (I think, trying to recall exact date) or earlier stayed in New York, but everything since is in the UK. I'm not sure if that will help or hinder time lines - it is all so new that there are no other applications we can look at to judge time lines. 

It is good that you are waiting on your original copies. We somehow didn't realize we needed those, and sent in things we printed off our on-line accounts, and were then asked by UKBA to supply originals. It takes longer to get originals that the UKBA gave us to get the papers to them so we'll see how that pans out!

Best of luck to you!


----------



## LisaJoi

someshine said:


> Hi, I'm new so sorry if this is a dumb question, but where did you find the information about how many working days were anticipated at the time if you didn't get it in an email? I'm about to send my paperwork in (waiting on original copies) and can't find a straight answer on how long priority fiance settlement visas are taking lately aside from what's on the UKBA website but that says 100% within 60 days and doesn't show for priority or show in working days.
> Also I saw on the UKBA Facebook page that now visas sent to New York are being transferred to Sheffield, UK. Do you know anything about that? I'm wondering if that's going to make it all take longer. Thanks and good luck!


Hi, 

Just so you can see the difference a few days made, this is the note I got from the UKBA (the received my package Dec 29, and I got the email Jan 3.)

Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications. Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or due to delays in processing times. You will receive further e-mails advising you of - 1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and 2. The outcome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.​
We haven't gotten a note about an ECO, but we did get a request for more information (the originals that I mentioned earlier). 

Oh, not sure if it matters, but I'm a spouse, rather than fiance.


----------



## someshine

LisaJoi said:


> The 18 days was an estimate based on what other people we reporting. The UKBA has never issued any kind of expected timeline to me. I think they are so backed up on everything, Prioroty included, that they removed as many time lines as they could from the general public. Right up until I applied, they had the 15 day timeline stated on their website.
> 
> Sorry that isn't more helpful.
> 
> Yes, settlement Visas are now going through Sheffield. Any Priority case that had biometrics taken on Dec. 21 (I think, trying to recall exact date) or earlier stayed in New York, but everything since is in the UK. I'm not sure if that will help or hinder time lines - it is all so new that there are no other applications we can look at to judge time lines.
> 
> It is good that you are waiting on your original copies. We somehow didn't realize we needed those, and sent in things we printed off our on-line accounts, and were then asked by UKBA to supply originals. It takes longer to get originals that the UKBA gave us to get the papers to them so we'll see how that pans out!
> 
> Best of luck to you!


Thank you! 
We only realized we needed originals about the day after I got my biometrics taken (I don't know how we missed it either, seems so obvious now)! 
The originals are sitting at a processing center in Missouri right now. I have to send the paperwork out by Wednesday no matter what but it makes me feel better knowing that if they ask for it I can send it out asap, so thank you for that! 
And do we even want to start thinking about the logic of having fiance send originals from Surrey, England to Chicago, so that I can send it to New York so that New York can send it to Sheffield? GRRRR!


----------



## LisaJoi

Mervinia N said:


> I wonder if we can only chase priority after 30 business days then?
> I was going to send them an email given that I'm on day 15 and haven't got the ECO email yet but I presume they'll just reply with the new 15-30 day answer.
> All we can do is wait I guess


Mervinina, I sure HOPE you hear something soon! It might be worth it to follow up tomorrow, since they told you it would be completed within 15 days. Might light a fire? It sure wouldn't hurt, anyway.


----------



## Canhead

My priority spouse settlement was received at the NY office on Dec. 14. The only email I received was the one stating: "Settlement priority applications will be processed within 15 days (not including weekends or public holidays) from day of receipt at UK Border Agency visa section in USA." On the 15th day I emailed Worldbridge who stated: "The average processing times for a priority settlement visa is at the earliest 15-30 business days after you receive notification that your application has been sent to a Entry Clearance Officer. WorldBridge cannot guarantee processing times of your application and documents."

I'm assuming that, although I have yet to receive the ECO email, and my application was sent in mid December, that it is being processed as we speak (I HOPE!). I think you mentioned earlier that you found it's an average of 18 days at the moment, which I am hoping your correct!


----------



## someshine

LisaJoi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just so you can see the difference a few days made, this is the note I got from the UKBA (the received my package Dec 29, and I got the email Jan 3.)
> 
> Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications. Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or due to delays in processing times. You will receive further e-mails advising you of - 1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and 2. The outcome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.​
> We haven't gotten a note about an ECO, but we did get a request for more information (the originals that I mentioned earlier).
> 
> Oh, not sure if it matters, but I'm a spouse, rather than fiance.


LisaJoi - 
Given your experience with request for more documentation, I have a question. If my original documents are still being held captive in a USPS processing center on the day I must send in my visa paperwork (Wednesday - two weeks from day biometrics were taken) do you think it would be good for me to send them the original paperwork as soon as I get it (in this case after I've sent my visa application/main paperwork) or wait and see if they request supporting documentation? I'm afraid if I send the originals separately and not with the main paperwork that it will just get lost in the shuffle, but I don't want to waste time waiting for them to request it either. I appreciate any insight you may have, thanks again!


----------



## LisaJoi

someshine said:


> LisaJoi -
> Given your experience with request for more documentation, I have a question. If my original documents are still being held captive in a USPS processing center on the day I must send in my visa paperwork (Wednesday - two weeks from day biometrics were taken) do you think it would be good for me to send them the original paperwork as soon as I get it (in this case after I've sent my visa application/main paperwork) or wait and see if they request supporting documentation? I'm afraid if I send the originals separately and not with the main paperwork that it will just get lost in the shuffle, but I don't want to waste time waiting for them to request it either. I appreciate any insight you may have, thanks again!


I'm no expert, certainly, so this is my opinion only, and Joppa might have better info. That said, if you have non-originals when you have to send off your packet, I would include those; if they want something different, and someone is feeling nice, they can request them. They might not request them, but they could, like they did for me. I wouldn't send anything seperately unless they ask, or it will probably get lost, or at the very best, disregarded. They gave me my case number along with the request they sent, and that number had to be on the outer envelope, and it was all addressed to a certain person at the UKBA. This was a new number I'd never seen before. Without that, I don't think you should include any new information. 

For you, I'm wondering if it would be better to get new biometrics done if your papers don't come before they expire or not. I don't have that answer, but it might be worth looking at. Just an idea.

I think it is always better to wait to send everything in perfectly, in case you don't have a nice person request more info. Easier to do it right the first time than to try and correct a mistake or ommission and risk getting denied.


----------



## someshine

LisaJoi said:


> I'm no expert, certainly, so this is my opinion only, and Joppa might have better info. That said, if you have non-originals when you have to send off your packet, I would include those; if they want something different, and someone is feeling nice, they can request them. They might not request them, but they could, like they did for me. I wouldn't send anything seperately unless they ask, or it will probably get lost, or at the very best, disregarded. They gave me my case number along with the request they sent, and that number had to be on the outer envelope, and it was all addressed to a certain person at the UKBA. This was a new number I'd never seen before. Without that, I don't think you should include any new information.
> 
> For you, I'm wondering if it would be better to get new biometrics done if your papers don't come before they expire or not. I don't have that answer, but it might be worth looking at. Just an idea.
> 
> I think it is always better to wait to send everything in perfectly, in case you don't have a nice person request more info. Easier to do it right the first time than to try and correct a mistake or ommission and risk getting denied.


Thank you, LisaJoi! It helps to know that you were given specific info when sending supporting documentation. Knowing that, I would not send in supporting documents separately without it being requested first! 

I didn't even know you could get another biometrics done to reset the date. I'll look into it. 

I feel so out of my league with this stuff. I've spent god knows how much time reading, researching, and collecting documents and I feel like every time I turn a corner there's something new I have never seen. I'm so grateful for this forum and for people like you who stick around to help others. I hope I can get to the point after my visa goes through that I can offer my opinion and help other people, because this really sucks being new and inexperienced!


----------



## Still waiting

Adding my plight:

situation: I am British, My wife is Australian, Daughter is British

FLRM postal application made 09th June 12
Biometrics completed 11th August 12
Approval: Still waiting
Legal advice sought 02Jan 2013
Judicial Review requested 03Jan 2013
Judicial Review: Awaiting response


----------



## lahlahgal

just found this site. The waiting game drove me nuts so thought I'll share my experience. 

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 12, 2012
Date biometrics taken: Week after
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Nov 19th, 2012
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: Up to 12 weeks (no priority service for long term settlement visa)
Date your visa was received: Jan 8th, 2013

Had supplied all the required documents (original) per the list given by the UKBA office in SIngapore (application is processed via UKBA Manila hub) 

I had thought mine would be a straight forward case since 1) I had lived in the UK previously as an undergrad/postgrad 10yrs, 2) Husband already moved back to UK for a year (I stayed on in SIngapore due to work commitments but visited regularly, 3) British husband and I (both bankers) more than meet the financial requirement. However, as I had resigned, all assessment is based on my Sponsor's (so hate that word!) agreement to supporting me throughout my stay in the UK. UKBA local officer advised that I needed a letter by my Sponsor stating that I have access to our joint bank account in UK! It's an either/or where only one signatory is required. Assessor does not take into account that my own single account had more funds than the joint account.

Received "Deferred Application ....due to insufficient documents submitted" email a few days before Christmas which I sent the same day anyway. The additional info required were a bit frustrating to say the least. Despite 6 mths original salary slip (and if I remember correctly UK tax returns for the year), the Assessor required additional letter from Sponsor's company stating that i) he's employed by the company, ii) annual salary and iii) how long he has been earning that salary and whether he's a permanent or contract employee. 

Now that is fine but why couldn't they have stated in the list of documents required the need for employer's letter in the first place rather than only asking for 6 months's salary slip? 

Apologies if my post sounded like a rant but just wanted to highlight the additional information required. There are so many ways to asking a question and they ask it all. Pretty much.  My application process could have been 5.5 weeks rather than 8 weeks.


----------



## LisaJoi

Update!

Country applying from: *USA*
Type of visa applied for:* Priority Settlement Visa*
Date application submitted (*online *or in person): *Dec 15*
Date biometrics taken: *Dec 17*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *Dec 29 *
Date email confirmation received: *Jan 3*
Supporting Documentation Requested: *Jan 7*
Supporting Documentation received by UKBA: *Jan 16*
Office location processing your visa: *New York*
Projected timeline given: None, but 18 days was anticipated at the time
Date visa was issued: *Jan 17*

Expect to recieve visa tomorrow via UPS overnight shipping! Total of 12 business days to process. I think it would have been even less if we hadn't taken 7 days to get them the requested documentation. SO excited to make plans to be with my husband!!! lane:


----------



## 2farapart

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Canhead

Congrats! Hopefully that means I'll hear back any day now about my priority settlement visa, which was received on Dec. 14th!


----------



## Mervinia N

Yaaaaay! Congratulations! 
Not sure where ours is because we applied priority 9 days before you (on Dec 18th) but so glad for you! Enjoy your life together


----------



## LisaJoi

Canhead said:


> Congrats! Hopefully that means I'll hear back any day now about my priority settlement visa, which was received on Dec. 14th!


I sure hope so! I felt a little bad, getting it so fast, when I know so many other people who are still waiting, and sent theirs in before mine. Best of luck - I'm sure you'll hear back soon!


----------



## LisaJoi

Mervinia N said:


> Yaaaaay! Congratulations!
> Not sure where ours is because we applied priority 9 days before you (on Dec 18th) but so glad for you! Enjoy your life together


Thanks, Mervinia, I was thinking about you as soon as I saw the email this morning. I was wondering if fiance vs. being married made any difference? My biometrics were done on Dec 15 - I was also wondering is that date made any difference. Anyway, I just know you will be approved soon. Good Luck!


----------



## Mervinia N

LisaJoi said:


> Thanks, Mervinia, I was thinking about you as soon as I saw the email this morning. I was wondering if fiance vs. being married made any difference? My biometrics were done on Dec 15 - I was also wondering is that date made any difference. Anyway, I just know you will be approved soon. Good Luck!


Thanks hun and don't feel bad at getting yours... smile like a crazy person and shout it from the rooftops!!!


----------



## someshine

LisaJoi said:


> Update!
> 
> Country applying from: *USA*
> Type of visa applied for:* Priority Settlement Visa*
> Date application submitted (*online *or in person): *Dec 15*
> Date biometrics taken: *Dec 17*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *Dec 29 *
> Date email confirmation received: *Jan 3*
> Supporting Documentation Requested: *Jan 7*
> Supporting Documentation received by UKBA: *Jan 16*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: None, but 18 days was anticipated at the time
> Date visa was issued: *Jan 17*
> 
> Expect to recieve visa tomorrow via UPS overnight shipping! Total of 12 business days to process. I think it would have been even less if we hadn't taken 7 days to get them the requested documentation. SO excited to make plans to be with my husband!!! lane:


CONGRATS, LISAJOI!! I'm so happy for you! That was really fast. :clap2:


----------



## someshine

Good luck Mervinia and Canhead, hope you'll get good news soon! 

Here is my update. I'm concerned that the email didn't mention anything about it being priority despite the fact that I followed all priority instructions (written on envelope, first page is receipt, etc.), also there's no timeline given and this email is different from other ones I've seen posted on here. Any insight, anyone?

Country applying from: U.S.
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec. 21
Date biometrics taken: Scheduled for Dec. 24, show up to find office closed due to presidential decree. Note on door said they would reschedule automatically.
We waited a few days for them to reschedule me automatically, gave up and rescheduled myself for Jan. 2.
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: January 16
Office location processing your visa: New York (now to Sheffield?)
Projected timeline given: E-mail below
Date your visa was received: TBD

Dear Applicant,

The package containing your UK visa application has been opened and your supporting documents organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.

Please note UKBA customer service standards for all applications are: to complete 90% of visa applications (except settlement categories) in not more than three weeks, 98% in six weeks and 100% in 12 weeks.

To view the current processing times for visa applications submitted to the British Consulate General in New York, please click the following link:

UK Border Agency news and updates

You will receive further e-mails advising you of -

1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and

2. The outcome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.

We regret we are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on our services is available at www.visainfoservices.com

Sincerely,

UK Border Agency, New York


----------



## leom

someshine said:


> Good luck Mervinia and Canhead, hope you'll get good news soon!
> 
> Here is my update. I'm concerned that the email didn't mention anything about it being priority despite the fact that I followed all priority instructions (written on envelope, first page is receipt, etc.), also there's no timeline given and this email is different from other ones I've seen posted on here. Any insight, anyone?


Hey someshine - 

I've got the same concern. I received the same email today with no word of my priority status. Speaking with my case worker, the only advice he could give was: "A consulate supervisor [told him] that they expect the processing time for 'priority' settlements, like yours to require less time so that's the only piece of good news I can offer now."

Country applying from: U.S.
Type of visa applied for: Priority Settlement - Fiance (handled by A Briggs)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Jan 14th
Date biometrics taken: Jan 9th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: January 17
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: E-mail below
Date your visa was received: TBD​
The exact text of the supervisor's email is as follows: 



> The UK Border Agency is running a pilot programme which is changing the way that a small number of visa applications for settlement are processed. As part of this pilot, all applications for settlement submitted in the USA together with non-priority applications for settlement lodged in Canada are currently being decided at a new UK Border Agency visa section in Sheffield, United Kingdom.
> 
> The change for Canadian applicants has been in place since November and seems to have bedded in well. The change in the USA will affect applicants for settlement who enrolled their biometrics on or after Friday 21 December. Applicants who enrolled their biometrics before 21 December are unaffected by this change.
> 
> I would stress that the visa application process for those affected by this pilot in the USA remains almost unchanged. The only difference is that anyone who enrolled their biometrics in the USA as part of an application for a United Kingdom settlement visa on or after Friday 21 December will have their application decided by the UK Border Agency team in Sheffield, UK. Customer service standards will remain unchanged.


This worries me significantly, as I'm getting married on the 6th of April, and well, this is really one thing my fiancee and I didn't want to worry about. Someshine (or anyone else), once you get any updates please let me know!


----------



## someshine

leom said:


> Hey someshine -
> 
> I've got the same concern. I received the same email today with no word of my priority status. Speaking with my case worker, the only advice he could give was: "A consulate supervisor [told him] that they expect the processing time for 'priority' settlements, like yours to require less time so that's the only piece of good news I can offer now."
> 
> Country applying from: U.S.
> Type of visa applied for: Priority Settlement - Fiance (handled by A Briggs)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Jan 14th
> Date biometrics taken: Jan 9th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: January 17
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: E-mail below
> Date your visa was received: TBD​
> The exact text of the supervisor's email is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> This worries me significantly, as I'm getting married on the 6th of April, and well, this is really one thing my fiancee and I didn't want to worry about. Someshine (or anyone else), once you get any updates please let me know!


Thanks for posting this, Leom. My wedding date is 23 March so I'm really relying on this not taking too long! I'll be updating here and I've added you to my contacts, would be good to communicate seeing as we have similar situations. I don't have a case worker (how'd you get one?) so I have even less information than you do. Good luck, let's keep in touch!


----------



## John__Q

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
Date application submitted (in person): Jan 14
Date biometrics taken: Jan 14
Date documentation was received by High Commission office: Jan 16
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: None
Visa applicaiotion under process: 18 Jan
Date your visa was received: TBA


----------



## Canhead

Settlement visa (priority) received today - timeline:

Dec 14 - Received email stating package was opened.

Jan 18 - Received email stating "Your UK visa has been issued."

Now just waiting on return of documents!

I'm so relieved! I just kept reading the email over and over again. It was literally one line that says "Your UK visa has been issued." I had received no communication from the time they received my application until this email today!


----------



## Mervinia N

How spooky... We've just got ours too!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
So so so excited!!!!! My fiancé is asleep right now as he's working nights but he should be awake soon  can't wait for him to get here!

Congrats Canhead!!!!

Timeline: Priority fiancé settlement visa
Email confirming received at UKBA - Dec 18th
Email confirming visa has been granted - Jan 18th
19 working days (holiday season! lol)

No other official emails rec'd.


----------



## 2farapart

Mervinia N said:


> How spooky... We've just got ours too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So so so excited!!!!! My fiancé is asleep right now as he's working nights but he should be awake soon  can't wait for him to get here!
> 
> Congrats Canhead!!!!
> 
> Timeline: Priority fiancé settlement visa
> Email confirming received at UKBA - Dec 18th
> Email confirming visa has been granted - Jan 18th
> 19 working days (holiday season! lol)
> 
> No other official emails rec'd.


Great! Congratulations!!!! I know (and remember well) exactly how you feel!!


----------



## someshine

Mervinia N said:


> How spooky... We've just got ours too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So so so excited!!!!! My fiancé is asleep right now as he's working nights but he should be awake soon  can't wait for him to get here!
> 
> Congrats Canhead!!!!
> 
> Timeline: Priority fiancé settlement visa
> Email confirming received at UKBA - Dec 18th
> Email confirming visa has been granted - Jan 18th
> 19 working days (holiday season! lol)
> 
> No other official emails rec'd.


Congrats Mervinia and Canhead!! :clap2:


----------



## LisaJoi

Canhead said:


> Settlement visa (priority) received today - timeline:
> 
> Dec 14 - Received email stating package was opened.
> 
> Jan 18 - Received email stating "Your UK visa has been issued."
> 
> Now just waiting on return of documents!
> 
> I'm so relieved! I just kept reading the email over and over again. It was literally one line that says "Your UK visa has been issued." I had received no communication from the time they received my application until this email today!


YAY! So excited for you!


----------



## LisaJoi

Mervinia N said:


> How spooky... We've just got ours too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So so so excited!!!!! My fiancé is asleep right now as he's working nights but he should be awake soon  can't wait for him to get here!
> 
> Congrats Canhead!!!!
> 
> Timeline: Priority fiancé settlement visa
> Email confirming received at UKBA - Dec 18th
> Email confirming visa has been granted - Jan 18th
> 19 working days (holiday season! lol)
> 
> No other official emails rec'd.


Mervinia, I'm so very happy for you! Best wishes for you both.


----------



## Mervinia N

Thank you everyone, this forum has been absolutely crucial in us getting the visa and Joppa, 2farapart and others (too many to mention!) are mines of fantastic knowledge and support  now we have the small matter of a wedding to finish planning and a rest from all things visa-like!!!!


----------



## leom

Congrats Mervinia and Candhead! Can't wait until it's me in that same category. 

So, a little bit more information for you Someshine. I've found out from my case worker (who isn't a case worker at Worldbridge, but rather the expeditor that I went through. He knows a supervisor there.) that Sheffield is only handling settlement visas, and that it's guaranteed that priority settlement visas will be moved to the very front of their processing queue. 

The expeditor I went through is keeping a very close eye on this, because the ability to expedite visas in a timely manner directly affects their business (after all, it's one of their core products). My worker's told me as soon as he finds anything out he's going to tell me - which I'll of course update this thread with. 

Man, I had no idea this would be so stressful!


----------



## someshine

leom said:


> Congrats Mervinia and Candhead! Can't wait until it's me in that same category.
> 
> So, a little bit more information for you Someshine. I've found out from my case worker (who isn't a case worker at Worldbridge, but rather the expeditor that I went through. He knows a supervisor there.) that Sheffield is only handling settlement visas, and that it's guaranteed that priority settlement visas will be moved to the very front of their processing queue.
> 
> The expeditor I went through is keeping a very close eye on this, because the ability to expedite visas in a timely manner directly affects their business (after all, it's one of their core products). My worker's told me as soon as he finds anything out he's going to tell me - which I'll of course update this thread with.
> 
> Man, I had no idea this would be so stressful!


Wow thanks Leom! That's really helpful that you have someone to reassure you on some of this stuff. Thank you so much for sharing this information!!


----------



## DParmar

My Timeline so far:

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Priority Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec 31
Date biometrics taken: Jan 2
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 3 
Date email confirmation received: Jan 4
Office location processing your visa: New York/Sheffield? 
Projected timeline given: None, but 15 business days was what we were told
Date visa was issued: TBD

Hoping to hear back by the end of this week! Good luck to everyone else who's waiting patiently!


----------



## eli11

My timeline

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): December 1st 2012
Date biometrics taken: December 13th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: December 19th 
Date email confirmation received: January 16th (my birthday)
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 30 - 90 days
Date visa was issued: Today

Well, I don't know if we got it or not, the e-mail we got says:

Your answer for your visa application for the United Kingdom is ready. Your passport and documents will arrive via FEDEX within the next 3 to 5 working days.


----------



## leom

No worries someshine. Also, if you haven't "Liked" the UKBA on Facebook yet, definitely do so. Some of the threads there directly pertain to our situation and I've found it to be encouraging at the least. In particular, this last one - https://www.facebook.com/ukba.in.the.usa/posts/528814910473409 - it looks like people are starting to get their responses back from Sheffield, so here's hoping ours come sooner rather than later.

Good luck!


----------



## someshine

leom said:


> No worries someshine. Also, if you haven't "Liked" the UKBA on Facebook yet, definitely do so. Some of the threads there directly pertain to our situation and I've found it to be encouraging at the least. In particular, this last one - https://www.facebook.com/ukba.in.the.usa/posts/528814910473409 - it looks like people are starting to get their responses back from Sheffield, so here's hoping ours come sooner rather than later.
> 
> Good luck!


That is very encouraging! Thanks again Leom.


----------



## someshine

Mervinia N said:


> Thank you everyone, this forum has been absolutely crucial in us getting the visa and Joppa, 2farapart and others (too many to mention!) are mines of fantastic knowledge and support  now we have the small matter of a wedding to finish planning and a rest from all things visa-like!!!!


To Mervinia or anyone who has recently gotten their fiance visa: When they approve your fiance visa do they then give you information on next steps for marriage visa, etc. or are you on your own to figure that out as well?


----------



## chicgeek

*Country applying from:* Canada (Toronto)
*Type of visa applied for:* Settlement - Unmarried partner
*Date application submitted (in person):* Jan 8
*Date biometrics taken:* Jan 8
*Date documentation was received by High Commission office:* Jan 9
*Office location processing your visa:* New York
*Projected timeline given:* none - paid priority
*Visa application under process:* _waiting_
*Date your visa was received:* _waiting_


Hi folks! Just thought I'd add my info into the pot. 

Also, I saw some posts about where Canadian settlement visas are processed. From the Worldbridge site: 


> All non-priority settlement applications will be assessed by the UK Border Agency processing centre in Sheffield, UK. You must purchase the settlement priority service after completing your online application form but prior to your biometrics enrolment appointment.
> Applications sent to Sheffield cannot be transferred to the New York hub, we therefore will not accept retrospective priority payments.


Again, this is for Canadian only. I'm not certain how this affects US settlement visas. Lurking, waiting, worrying... Our/my application should be absolutely fine, but it doesn't stop me from getting anxious about it.


----------



## chicgeek

Whoops, I forgot the beginning of the quoted statement:


> This service is available for the Settlement visa category. Priority service applications will be placed at the front of the queue once received by the UK Border Agency in New York, to commence processing ahead of other visa applications.


----------



## Joppa

someshine said:


> To Mervinia or anyone who has recently gotten their fiance visa: When they approve your fiance visa do they then give you information on next steps for marriage visa, etc. or are you on your own to figure that out as well?


Only when you arrive in UK when you normally get a lecture from immigration officer! Listen patiently and thank them for kindness.


----------



## Mervinia N

someshine said:


> To Mervinia or anyone who has recently gotten their fiance visa: When they approve your fiance visa do they then give you information on next steps for marriage visa, etc. or are you on your own to figure that out as well?


Nope, nothing about the next step but then again, this forum has everything you need about what to do next  first step?... get married! (101 days to go)


----------



## DParmar

leom said:


> No worries someshine. Also, if you haven't "Liked" the UKBA on Facebook yet, definitely do so. Some of the threads there directly pertain to our situation and I've found it to be encouraging at the least. In particular, this last one - - it looks like people are starting to get their responses back from Sheffield, so here's hoping ours come sooner rather than later.
> 
> Good luck!


This link is really great, but for some reason I can't access it today! And the UKBA FB page is also non-existent! Even when I go through their website and click the FB link it just takes me to FB login or my feed...weird?


----------



## DParmar

chicgeek said:


> *Country applying from:* Canada (Toronto)
> *Type of visa applied for:* Settlement - Unmarried partner
> *Date application submitted (in person):* Jan 8
> *Date biometrics taken:* Jan 8
> *Date documentation was received by High Commission office:* Jan 9
> *Office location processing your visa:* New York
> *Projected timeline given:* none - paid priority
> *Visa application under process:* _waiting_
> *Date your visa was received:* _waiting_
> 
> 
> Hi folks! Just thought I'd add my info into the pot.
> 
> Also, I saw some posts about where Canadian settlement visas are processed. From the Worldbridge site:
> 
> 
> Again, this is for Canadian only. I'm not certain how this affects US settlement visas. Lurking, waiting, worrying... Our/my application should be absolutely fine, but it doesn't stop me from getting anxious about it.


Goodluck! I hope you hear back soon. We have similar timelines!


----------



## chicgeek

DParmar said:


> Goodluck! I hope you hear back soon. We have similar timelines!


We do! I bookmarked your post! I'm five days behind. 

If you'd indulge me... What type of settlement visa is it? What office did you apply from?


----------



## chicgeek

chicgeek said:


> We do! I bookmarked your post! I'm five days behind.
> 
> If you'd indulge me... What type of settlement visa is it? What office did you apply from?


Nevermind, I found your other post. Fiance, Edmonton (brr!). Good luck, friend!


----------



## DParmar

chicgeek said:


> We do! I bookmarked your post! I'm five days behind.
> 
> If you'd indulge me... What type of settlement visa is it? What office did you apply from?


Same 

I applied from Edmonton, and it's for a spouse visa - priority.


----------



## chicgeek

When I hear about your result I know I'll be having kittens waiting for mine...


----------



## DParmar

It's tough! But really hoping to hear back this week/early next week. Stay positive! 

Oh and for the record, I actually live in Calgary lol, had to submit biometrics in Edmonton!


----------



## jojon

Pls helppppppppppppp......................
Hi gays,
im new here but if someone can help me out with an issue i have regarding to my eea family permit... im married with a greek citizien he lives and works in uk from 3 months, but im from albania and i currently live here, we want to apply for eea fp very soon with our marriage certificate taken in greece and we were thinking to apply in albania is that possible.....
thank u in advance for your help... if u will


----------



## chicgeek

jojon said:


> Pls helppppppppppppp......................
> Hi gays,
> im new here but if someone can help me out with an issue i have regarding to my eea family permit... im married with a greek citizien he lives and works in uk from 3 months, but im from albania and i currently live here, we want to apply for eea fp very soon with our marriage certificate taken in greece and we were thinking to apply in albania is that possible.....
> thank u in advance for your help... if u will


Maybe post a thread asking for advice on this - this thread is to share timelines for people who've applied already. Good luck!


----------



## someshine

DParmar said:


> This link is really great, but for some reason I can't access it today! And the UKBA FB page is also non-existent! Even when I go through their website and click the FB link it just takes me to FB login or my feed...weird?


I've already "liked" the page (it does exist) and I can't access it right now either. Strange. I'm sure it will come back up. When it does, make sure you're clicking on the "top hit" or first result not the others, as they go to some weird search result page. It should read UK Border Agency in the USA. It's helpful to lurk on there and see what's going on. But I still prefer this site to their Facebook page in terms of helpfulness.


----------



## DParmar

someshine said:


> I've already "liked" the page (it does exist) and I can't access it right now either. Strange. I'm sure it will come back up. When it does, make sure you're clicking on the "top hit" or first result not the others, as they go to some weird search result page. It should read UK Border Agency in the USA. It's helpful to lurk on there and see what's going on. But I still prefer this site to their Facebook page in terms of helpfulness.


It is weird, I've liked the page as well, but I meant to say it had completely disappeared. And I agree with you, though it is helpful seeing any status updates & news from the UKBA themselves on the FB page. Will keep checking back, I'll let you know when it's back up for me. Cheers


----------



## John__Q

This waiting really kills you - I only applied 8 days ago. The latest processing times here are 100% in 40 days. Feels like forever!


----------



## Carrie666

Hello!! Im peruavian an 2 years ago i applied for tourist visa to the uk and i was refused cuz i didnt showed enough evidence that i was gonna back to my country... It seems that nowadays to have a kid is not enough ... Anyways i have aplied again for spouse visa and also have a baby with my husband who is peruvian and british too . I hope to get the visa this time... This waiting is killing me 

Country applying fromeru
Type of visa applied for:spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person):december 2
Date biometrics taken:december 5
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office(email notification): january10
Office location processing your visa:brasil
Projected timeline given:12 weeks (95%)
Date your visa was received:waiting


----------



## Bridge1101

DParmar said:


> It is weird, I've liked the page as well, but I meant to say it had completely disappeared. And I agree with you, though it is helpful seeing any status updates & news from the UKBA themselves on the FB page. Will keep checking back, I'll let you know when it's back up for me. Cheers


Hello.. Just FYI.. They removed the page.. As they endeavored for it to be a 1 yr pilot project..see their press release here..

UKBA New York - Current news


----------



## someshine

Bridge1101 said:


> Hello.. Just FYI.. They removed the page.. As they endeavored for it to be a 1 yr pilot project..see their press release here..
> 
> UKBA New York - Current news


Wow, that's a shame! That site was helpful; maybe now those people will find this forum and participate here. (I'm doing a lot of wishful thinking lately!)


----------



## eli11

eli11 said:


> My timeline
> 
> Country applying from: Mexico
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): December 1st 2012
> Date biometrics taken: December 13th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: December 19th
> Date email confirmation received: January 16th (my birthday)
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá, Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 30 - 90 days
> Date visa was issued: Today
> 
> Well, I don't know if we got it or not, the e-mail we got says:
> 
> Your answer for your visa application for the United Kingdom is ready. Your passport and documents will arrive via FEDEX within the next 3 to 5 working days.


I just got mi VISA today! I'm very excited.
The whole process took 34 days! Also, I forgot to mention that this is my second VISA. The first one was a T5 in 2010.


----------



## Carrie666

eli11 said:


> I just got mi VISA today! I'm very excited.
> The whole process took 34 days! Also, I forgot to mention that this is my second VISA. The first one was a T5 in 2010.


Congratulations!!! I hope i get the visa like u


----------



## Yoshi_1981

lahlahgal said:


> just found this site. The waiting game drove me nuts so thought I'll share my experience.
> 
> Country applying from: Singapore
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 12, 2012
> Date biometrics taken: Week after
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Nov 19th, 2012
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: Up to 12 weeks (no priority service for long term settlement visa)
> Date your visa was received: Jan 8th, 2013
> 
> Had supplied all the required documents (original) per the list given by the UKBA office in SIngapore (application is processed via UKBA Manila hub)
> 
> I had thought mine would be a straight forward case since 1) I had lived in the UK previously as an undergrad/postgrad 10yrs, 2) Husband already moved back to UK for a year (I stayed on in SIngapore due to work commitments but visited regularly, 3) British husband and I (both bankers) more than meet the financial requirement. However, as I had resigned, all assessment is based on my Sponsor's (so hate that word!) agreement to supporting me throughout my stay in the UK. UKBA local officer advised that I needed a letter by my Sponsor stating that I have access to our joint bank account in UK! It's an either/or where only one signatory is required. Assessor does not take into account that my own single account had more funds than the joint account.
> 
> Received "Deferred Application ....due to insufficient documents submitted" email a few days before Christmas which I sent the same day anyway. The additional info required were a bit frustrating to say the least. Despite 6 mths original salary slip (and if I remember correctly UK tax returns for the year), the Assessor required additional letter from Sponsor's company stating that i) he's employed by the company, ii) annual salary and iii) how long he has been earning that salary and whether he's a permanent or contract employee.
> 
> Now that is fine but why couldn't they have stated in the list of documents required the need for employer's letter in the first place rather than only asking for 6 months's salary slip?
> 
> Apologies if  my post sounded like a rant but just wanted to highlight the additional information required. There are so many ways to asking a question and they ask it all. Pretty much.  My application process could have been 5.5 weeks rather than 8 weeks.


Hi there! Firstly just want to congratulate you on your visa. Congratulations and all the best! Thanks very much for sharing your experience here.

May I ask you, regards to additional documents, did UKBA request you to submit the SU07 form as well (Sponsor's Undertaking Form signed by your sponsor)?? 

Thanks and regards.


----------



## chinchilla1000

Country applying from: Belgium
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): 3 January, 2013
Date biometrics taken: 3 January, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 January, 2013
Office location processing your visa: Paris, France
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date visa was issued: Tomorrow, fingers crossed.

So, along with all you lovely people, it has been a very stressful time! When the status hadn't changed from "Arrived at Visa Section", I sent an email follow-up query to Worldbridge around the 3rd week and was told the query was being escalated to the Visa Section in Paris. When I didn't hear back, I sent another email, and the next morning (today) the status had changed to "With Courier. Attempting Delivery".

But this is the most agonising wait of all, because according to the senior expats, I won't know for sure until the delivery arrives! My partner and I made sure all our documents were in order before submission, but the not knowing is a killer. Hopefully we will have some good news to report in the next 24 hours :tongue1:


----------



## lessenich

chinchilla1000 said:


> Country applying from: Belgium
> Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 3 January, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 3 January, 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 January, 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Paris, France
> Projected timeline given: 15 days
> Date visa was issued: Tomorrow, fingers crossed.
> 
> So, along with all you lovely people, it has been a very stressful time! When the status hadn't changed from "Arrived at Visa Section", I sent an email follow-up query to Worldbridge around the 3rd week and was told the query was being escalated to the Visa Section in Paris. When I didn't hear back, I sent another email, and the next morning (today) the status had changed to "With Courier. Attempting Delivery".
> 
> But this is the most agonising wait of all, because according to the senior expats, I won't know for sure until the delivery arrives! My partner and I made sure all our documents were in order before submission, but the not knowing is a killer. Hopefully we will have some good news to report in the next 24 hours :tongue1:


 lol be hopeful and congratulation in advance. Can you please shear with us the supporting documents you submitted for your application


----------



## chinchilla1000

Oh gosh, yes I'd be happy to share! But don't take it as gospel just yet eh? lol

We submitted pretty much everything under the sun (just to be on the safe side), including:

- Printed copy of electronic visa application,
- Civil Partnership document and English translation,
- My passport and current resident permit (though the Worldbridge lady returned my residence card to me for some reason, I guess because it is my only official form/proof of ID),
- A document obtained from the British Embassy in Brussels endorsing my partner's passport,
- My partner's passport and residence card (though the originals were handed back to me and the lady kept my photocopies because he needs them),
- A letter from my partner in support of my application, as well as a letter from me discussing the seriousness of our relationship and our strong desire to settle together in the UK long-term.
- Evidence of my current employment: Copies of last 6 months' payslips and letter from employer (see supporting docs pdf on UKBA website),
- Bank statements for both of us (though these were probably not needed under Surinder Singh)
- Letter from partner's accountant and job offer email for my partner (mentioning in our letters that we believe this shows that we will not resort to public funds and that we can support ourselves financially as a couple),
- Accommodation details for the UK: Letter from my partner's mother confirming accommodation details and permission for us to stay with her. The address was also supported and evidenced by Mortgage documents and council tax statements she kindly supplied to us.

And finally:
- screen prints of facebook and email inboxes, as well as a selection of individual messages and emails,
- photos of the two of us together and with our respective families,
- letters from members of both our family detailing: how long we've been together, where we met, the seriousness of our relationship, what they think of us as a couple and how they think we would feel if for some reason we were separated. My brother also impressed me by going to the effort of writing up an official affidavit in which he included annexes consisting of a photo and emails between him and my partner, and had it signed at the local police station! (though this is probably well above and beyond what anyone would be expecting I think!).

Hope this helps! And thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## John__Q

My app has just been approved!! :clap2:

Spouse Visa
14/1 - application submitted - CT - South Africa
15/1 - dispatched to british high comission
16/1 - visa app received for processing
18/1 - visa app is under process
24/1 - suppied SU07/12 document
25/1 - received mail saying visa application approved


----------



## tasteslikecherrycola

*Visa processing timeline questions*

*Country applying from:* Canada
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse Settlement Visa
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* November 18th, 2012
*Date biometrics taken:* November 29th, 2012
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* November 30th, 2012 (according to DHL tracking)
*Date email confirmation received:* December 11th, 2012 (this was the email from the UKBA saying they had received it)
*Office location processing your visa:* New York, USA
*Projected timeline given:* None given?
*Date visa was issued: Still waiting*

As you can see we are still waiting for my wife's visa to be decided. We didn't apply for the priority when we submitted the visa. We just asked if we could now and got this response:

_they do not advise that you should purchase settlement priority service now after you have submitted your materials. It is not likely that it will speed up the process._​
In the original email that we received (on Dec 11th) it mentioned:

_You will receive further e-mails advising you of -
1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer_​
We have had no such email. Does this mean that nobody's even begun to look at it yet? Not knowing anything is agonising! Would be keen to hear anyone else's experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## chicgeek

tasteslikecherrycola said:


> *Country applying from:* Canada
> *Type of visa applied for:* Spouse Settlement Visa
> *Date application submitted (online or in person):* November 18th, 2012
> *Date biometrics taken:* November 29th, 2012
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* November 30th, 2012 (according to DHL tracking)
> *Date email confirmation received:* December 11th, 2012 (this was the email from the UKBA saying they had received it)
> *Office location processing your visa:* New York, USA
> *Projected timeline given:* None given?
> *Date visa was issued: Still waiting*


Good luck, dude. Which Toronto centre did you apply from? (Just curious, afraid I don't know the answer to your question.)


----------



## tasteslikecherrycola

chicgeek said:


> Good luck, dude. Which Toronto centre did you apply from? (Just curious, afraid I don't know the answer to your question.)


It was Vancouver; they sent it on to the NY office


----------



## DParmar

tasteslikecherrycola said:


> *Country applying from:* Canada
> *Type of visa applied for:* Spouse Settlement Visa
> *Date application submitted (online or in person):* November 18th, 2012
> *Date biometrics taken:* November 29th, 2012
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* November 30th, 2012 (according to DHL tracking)
> *Date email confirmation received:* December 11th, 2012 (this was the email from the UKBA saying they had received it)
> *Office location processing your visa:* New York, USA
> *Projected timeline given:* None given?
> *Date visa was issued: Still waiting*
> 
> As you can see we are still waiting for my wife's visa to be decided. We didn't apply for the priority when we submitted the visa. We just asked if we could now and got this response:
> 
> _they do not advise that you should purchase settlement priority service now after you have submitted your materials. It is not likely that it will speed up the process._​
> In the original email that we received (on Dec 11th) it mentioned:
> 
> _You will receive further e-mails advising you of -
> 1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer_​
> We have had no such email. Does this mean that nobody's even begun to look at it yet? Not knowing anything is agonising! Would be keen to hear anyone else's experience with this?
> 
> Thanks!


Good luck! I never received a second email saying a EO was reviewing my application. I read into it and it seems that a lot of people don't receive this email. Don't quote me on it though, I'm hoping this is true as I'm waiting to hear back on my spouse settlement as well and I paid priority.


----------



## DParmar

Canhead said:


> Settlement visa (priority) received today - timeline:
> 
> Dec 14 - Received email stating package was opened.
> 
> Jan 18 - Received email stating "Your UK visa has been issued."
> 
> Now just waiting on return of documents!
> 
> I'm so relieved! I just kept reading the email over and over again. It was literally one line that says "Your UK visa has been issued." I had received no communication from the time they received my application until this email today!


Did you get your visa yet? I just got the same email!!


----------



## chicgeek

DParmar said:


> Did you get your visa yet? I just got the same email!!


CONGRATS! You know I'm watching your application soooo closely... (cause hopefully I'm right behind!)


----------



## DParmar

chicgeek said:


> CONGRATS! You know I'm watching your application soooo closely... (cause hopefully I'm right behind!)


Thank you so much! I keep reading it over and over again as well! 15 days exactly! You should be hearing back soon too!


----------



## DParmar

UPDATE:

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Priority Spouse Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec 31
Date biometrics taken: Jan 2
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 3 
Date email confirmation received: Jan 4
Office location processing your visa: New York/Sheffield? 
Projected timeline given: None, but 15 business days was what we were told
Date visa was issued: Email stating Visa has been issued Jan 25 - exactly 15 days from date the application was received!! 

So relieved and waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## hmwrdbnd

My wife's visa was issued today...

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
Online application submitted: October 31st, 2012
Biometrics taken: November 5th, 2012
Documents received at UKBA New York (Day 1 of timeline): November 7th, 2012
Email confirming "package opened": November 15th, 2012
Upgraded to Priority: December 27th, 2012
Email confirming Priority Service: January 15th, 2013
Email notifying visa issued: January 25th, 2013
Total processing time: 50 working days


----------



## MonkeyWoman

Hello!

I have been reading this thread pretty much everyday to see how quickly everyone is getting their visas through. 

Our visa app was received at the New York office just before they started sending them to Sheffield and we are still waiting so I was wondering if anyone who had theirs sent to the Sheffield office had already received theirs (that is non-priority)?

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 9th Dec 2012
Date biometrics taken: 12th Dec 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19th Dec 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: up to 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## kro4a

Hi everyone, 

I have looked at some dates and now im more nervous.

I submitted spouse application by post from UK- 12 Dec 2012
Acknowledgement letter from UKBA received on 14 Dec 2012

And after no further information on biometrics or anything else ..and our honeymoon in the en of march..


----------



## Jkdumpling

Dear expats,

Can someone please interpret the message from UKBA saying that UNCLASSIFIED UK VISA ?

" Your visa will be dispatched shortly. Passport can normally be collected from visa application center after 3 days " blah blah blah.


If I'm not wrong, it's an automated email sending off the application center.

I actually cried when I read the email!

Is my approved visa is on the way?

Cheers,

Jk


----------



## chicgeek

Jkdumpling said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> Can someone please interpret the message from UKBA saying that UNCLASSIFIED UK VISA ?
> 
> " Your visa will be dispatched shortly. Passport can normally be collected from visa application center after 3 days " blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> If I'm not wrong, it's an automated email sending off the application center.
> 
> I actually cried when I read the email!
> 
> Is my approved visa is on the way?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jk


Yes. In contrast, mine said the following. (I'm crushed.)

We regret to inform you that after careful consideration against the immigration rules, your UK visa application has been unsuccessful. Along with the return of your passport and documents, you will find enclosed a detailed notice explaining exactly why your application was refused and information on your appeal rights.


----------



## Jkdumpling

Hi chicgeek,


Thank you for prompt reply and sorry to hear about your story.

I think I have to wait until I have passport in my hand 

Are you appealing ?

Regards,

Jk


----------



## chicgeek

Jkdumpling said:


> Hi chicgeek,
> 
> 
> Thank you for prompt reply and sorry to hear about your story.
> 
> I think I have to wait until I have passport in my hand
> 
> Are you appealing ?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jk


Most definitely. I don't know on what grounds they denied me, but we meet all the requirements. I'm heartbroken.

That being said, congratulations. Hopefully my appeal will be straightforward and as quick as possible. My love is overseas and my life is on hold.


----------



## Jkdumpling

Hi chicgeek,


I have failed twice from previous applications so CHIN UP! 

Hope the result comes quickly so you can see your love one soon.

My partner is actually in Newcastle enjoying a game of golf 

I'll let you know the outcome when passport arrives.

Stay positive 

Jk


----------



## Leanna

chicgeek said:


> Most definitely. I don't know on what grounds they denied me, but we meet all the requirements. I'm heartbroken.
> 
> That being said, congratulations. Hopefully my appeal will be straightforward and as quick as possible. My love is overseas and my life is on hold.


Be sure to post when you get your refusal letter with the exact wording and we will definitely help you determine whether you can appeal and what to do from there. I'm sorry to hear your bad news.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

kro4a said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have looked at some dates and now im more nervous.
> 
> I submitted spouse application by post from UK- 12 Dec 2012
> Acknowledgement letter from UKBA received on 14 Dec 2012
> 
> And after no further information on biometrics or anything else ..and our honeymoon in the en of march..


You will likely have to cancel your honeymoon... someone recently said that postal visas are taking 5-9 months *after* biometrics are taken to be processed. 

There is no way to switch to a premium (same day decision) appointment after you have applied by post, so you are going to have to wait for your application to work its way through the system. 

If you withdraw your application to go to a premium appointment, you WILL have to pay the £867 premium appointment application fee and you WILL NOT get a refund on the postal application fees that you have paid.

There is also no way to contact the UKBA and ask them to speed up the decision process... having a honeymoon booked for March is not a valid enough reason to request them to speed up the application - they (UKBA) expect you expect a lengthy wait if applying by post and not to book immediate travel and they expect you to pay for a premium appointment if you want a faster response... if the applicant's parent is terminally ill, a petition _could_ be made to have the application expedited (I've seen it successfully done recently), but here again, the UKBA is not obliged to action on the request.


----------



## chicgeek

Leanna said:


> Be sure to post when you get your refusal letter with the exact wording and we will definitely help you determine whether you can appeal and what to do from there. I'm sorry to hear your bad news.


Definitely. This forum is wonderful and will be my first port of call. I got the email yesterday late afternoon, and the taking indicates that it hasn't been sent out yet. I'm dying here... I was hoping to fly out Sunday...


----------



## someshine

*Your visa has been issued!*

I'm reading the email over and over again, I can't believe it!! I got an answer in only 10 working days!

Your visa has been issued!!!

Country applying from: U.S.
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Priority - Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec. 21
Date biometrics taken: Scheduled for Dec. 24, show up to find office closed due to presidential decree. Note on door said they would reschedule automatically.
We waited a few days for them to reschedule me automatically, gave up and rescheduled myself for Jan. 2.
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: January 16
Office location processing your visa: New York (Sheffield)
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: Email received today 29 Jan, says should be here tomorrow 30 Jan!

Note, I never received an update email throughout the process. Just this beauty of an email today! 

I'll post a list of documents sent in a new thread when I stop shaking!


----------



## Bridge1101

Yay, I got my email today. Here is my timeline.

Country applying from: U.S.
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Non Priority - Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): November 24th
Date biometrics taken: November 27th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office in NY: November 30th
Email stating my application has been opened in preparation for an ECO: December 7th
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was issued: January 29th!!!!


----------



## leom

someshine said:


> I'm reading the email over and over again, I can't believe it!! I got an answer in only 10 working days!
> 
> Your visa has been issued!!!
> 
> Country applying from: U.S.
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Priority - Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec. 21
> Date biometrics taken: Scheduled for Dec. 24, show up to find office closed due to presidential decree. Note on door said they would reschedule automatically.
> We waited a few days for them to reschedule me automatically, gave up and rescheduled myself for Jan. 2.
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: January 16
> Office location processing your visa: New York (Sheffield)
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date your visa was received: Email received today 29 Jan, says should be here tomorrow 30 Jan!
> 
> Note, I never received an update email throughout the process. Just this beauty of an email today!
> 
> I'll post a list of documents sent in a new thread when I stop shaking!


Congrats Someshine! They received mine a couple days after yours, so here's hoping I get my approval soon. (You guys, can we all make a wish that it arrives this Friday? My fiancée is in town for the weekend, and I would absolutely *love* if I got something good with her by my side.  )


----------



## someshine

leom said:


> Congrats Someshine! They received mine a couple days after yours, so here's hoping I get my approval soon. (You guys, can we all make a wish that it arrives this Friday? My fiancée is in town for the weekend, and I would absolutely *love* if I got something good with her by my side.  )


Thank you! I will definitely make that wish for you Leom! 
It's an amazing feeling, I wish I was with my fiance when that email came through. Instead I was doing a flailing weird happy dance alone, which come to think of it, may be better that he didn't have to see that. LOL!


----------



## kro4a

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You will likely have to cancel your honeymoon... someone recently said that postal visas are taking 5-9 months *after* biometrics are taken to be processed.
> 
> There is no way to switch to a premium (same day decision) appointment after you have applied by post, so you are going to have to wait for your application to work its way through the system.
> 
> If you withdraw your application to go to a premium appointment, you WILL have to pay the £867 premium appointment application fee and you WILL NOT get a refund on the postal application fees that you have paid.
> 
> There is also no way to contact the UKBA and ask them to speed up the decision process... having a honeymoon booked for March is not a valid enough reason to request them to speed up the application - they (UKBA) expect you expect a lengthy wait if applying by post and not to book immediate travel and they expect you to pay for a premium appointment if you want a faster response... if the applicant's parent is terminally ill, a petition _could_ be made to have the application expedited (I've seen it successfully done recently), but here again, the UKBA is not obliged to action on the request.



Its just seems to controversial that applicant have to wait such a long time no matter if their visa expires or any other circumstances?! Im flabbergasted as it definitely sounds like they have their own legislation in UKBA..

Mine expires in end of March and if the decision from UKBA is not made i will be staying in the UK illegally, which most definitely even worse..

Do you know if my husband wants his passport back how long it will take UKBA to send documents or is there any chance that we can collect it directly from Durham?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

kro4a said:


> Its just seems to controversial that applicant have to wait such a long time no matter if their visa expires or any other circumstances?! Im flabbergasted as it definitely sounds like they have their own legislation in UKBA..
> 
> Mine expires in end of March and if the decision from UKBA is not made i will be staying in the UK illegally, which most definitely even worse..
> 
> Do you know if my husband wants his passport back how long it will take UKBA to send documents or is there any chance that we can collect it directly from Durham?


If you put in a postal application, then you'll be o.k. as far as immigration is concerned... I'm assuming you're here on a Fianc(e)e visa and are waiting on a FLR(M) that was mailed in, yes? 

If so, you are allowed to stay here until you receive a decision. The UKBA acknowledges the fact that they take a very long time to process applications and as such won't come and deport you, as long as you have an active visa application pending with them, even if it's been months since your current visa has expired. 

You won't be allowed to leave the UK (but can freely travel between Wales, Northern Ireland, Scotland and England) nor will you be allowed to look for work until the UKBA approves your application and you receive your Biometric Residence Permit, but at least you are allowed to stay... if, by chance, you are currently on a visa that allows you to work, then you may continue to work until your current application has been decided.


----------



## chicgeek

*Country applying from:* Canada (Toronto)
*Type of visa applied for:* Settlement - Unmarried partner
*Date application submitted (in person):* Jan 8
*Date biometrics taken:* Jan 8
*Date documentation was received by High Commission office:* Jan 9
*Office location processing your visa:* New York
*Projected timeline given:* none - paid priority
*Visa application under process:* no notification
*Notice of refusal by email:* Jan 28
*Documents and reason for refusal received:* Jan 30

Stay tuned. If you are experienced with appeals or supporting documents for self-employed sponsors, please see this thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...141087-guidance-unmarried-partner-appeal.html


----------



## Yoshi_1981

*Hi!*



Coalholipops said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What a great forum this is! THanks to all who has shared their individual experience.
> 
> Mine too is on a different processing timeline, unlike those who applied from the USA.
> 
> Country applied from: Singapore
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted online: 27 February 2012
> Documents Submit to Visa Center Personally + Biometric Taken in SGP: 29 February 2012
> Documents Dispatched to British High Commission in Manila for processing: 29 February 2012
> Visa under process: 7 Mar 2012
> Email received that visa has been despatched: 10 Apr 2012
> Passport Collected: 12 Apr 2012
> 
> Proposed date indicated for 15 Apr 2012.
> Visa effective date on 10 April 2012.
> 
> The visa took 25 business days for review. Collected my visa today...we are thrill to bits!


Hi! I just came across your timeline on this wonderful forum. Firstly congrats with your spouse visa in 2012 and hope your settling well in the UK! All the best! Whereabouts in the UK are you at?

Im currently awaiting the outcome of my spouse visa application. I since submitted my docs personally at the Singapore VFS office and did my biometrics on 31/12/12. My proposed date was indicated for 14/02/13 (Valentines day, I was feeling romantic) but Im now wondering if my proposed date is a too early? The lady at the VFS office told me that the spouse visa for settlement will take long 1 to 3 months. The processing hub is in Manila. 

Hope to hear from you, thanks xx


----------



## Inbetweenie

*A Decision has been Made*

*Country applying from:* U.S.
*Type of visa applied for:* Settlement - Fiance, Non Priority
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* Online Dec 29 2012 (I think...)
*Date biometrics taken:* Dec 31 2012
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *Jan 8th (from FedEx tracking)
*Office location processing your visa:* New York (Sheffield)
*Projected timeline given:* None - No emails received
*Date your visa was received:* Email received 30 Jan as below but doesn't say what the decision is!!! 

_From: VisaSheffield <[email protected]>
Date: Wed, Jan 30, 2013 at 9:24 AM
Subject: UK Visa Application - UPS Tracking Number: _______________
To: ____________________


Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on Your UK visa application. Your application has been dispatched from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is __________________

and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your UPS shipment at:

___________________

This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply._


----------



## Jeff Sorley

Please list the following:
Country applying from: France (American citizens)
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2, Tier 2 partner, Tier 2 dependent/child
Date application submitted (online or in person): December 14, 2012
Date biometrics taken: December 14, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown
Office location processing your visa: Unknown (Paris?)
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received: January 17, 2013

Thanks!


----------



## DParmar

chicgeek said:


> Most definitely. I don't know on what grounds they denied me, but we meet all the requirements. I'm heartbroken.
> 
> That being said, congratulations. Hopefully my appeal will be straightforward and as quick as possible. My love is overseas and my life is on hold.


I'm so sorry to hear. I hope you can appeal this quickly and join your partner soon.


----------



## usgirl

Hi! Thanks so much for all of the advice and answers to my many questions! Despite how difficult I made this process, after I submitted my application it was a breeze!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): January 18, 2013
Date biometrics taken: January 22, 2013 (the whole appointment took ten minutes) 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: January 24, 2013
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received: January 31, 2013!

Thanks again! I can't wait to get over there to reunite with my husband!!


----------



## lessenich

usgirl said:


> Hi! Thanks so much for all of the advice and answers to my many questions! Despite how difficult I made this process, after I submitted my application it was a breeze!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
> Date application submitted (online or in person): January 18, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: January 22, 2013 (the whole appointment took ten minutes)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: January 24, 2013
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: none
> Date your visa was received: January 31, 2013!
> 
> Thanks again! I can't wait to get over there to reunite with my husband!!


Congratulation!!!!!!! Pls can you shear with us the supporting documents you submitted for the EEA application ?


----------



## usgirl

*supporting documents*

Yes of course!

-Letter from me (I'm pretty sure this was optional, but did it anyway)
-passport/Stamped Biometric Information
-signed copy of Application 
-Marriage Certificate 
-Certified copy of EEA national's emergency passport/EEA National's birth certificate
-Plane Tickets documenting travel to visit each other 
-Snapshots of correspondence between Richard and Margaret including whatsapp messenger and emails. 
-EEA National's invitation for me to live with him
-Rental Agreement allowing me to live at his address
-Employment Confirmation/EEA national's payslips May 2012-November 2012
-P60 Form/Tax information
- A few photographs of us together

I didn't include any of my financial documents. Nor did I include any documents supporting my ability to be a potential job-seeker (i.e. teaching certificate, resume, etc)

I did make copies of the marriage license and birth certificate and included them in my package. The took the copies, but sent home all of my original documents 

It was very straightforward, as I had been told!


----------



## Coalholipops

Yoshi_1981 said:


> Hi! I just came across your timeline on this wonderful forum. Firstly congrats with your spouse visa in 2012 and hope your settling well in the UK! All the best! Whereabouts in the UK are you at?
> 
> Im currently awaiting the outcome of my spouse visa application. I since submitted my docs personally at the Singapore VFS office and did my biometrics on 31/12/12. My proposed date was indicated for 14/02/13 (Valentines day, I was feeling romantic) but Im now wondering if my proposed date is a too early? The lady at the VFS office told me that the spouse visa for settlement will take long 1 to 3 months. The processing hub is in Manila.
> 
> Hope to hear from you, thanks xx


Hello Yoshi,

Thanks...arrived into UK May 2012, been 8 months already. We just moved to Northfleet in Kent, not too far out from London. What about yourself once you get your visa?

Well hopefully you will get your visa soon....I know the wait kills as mine took 6 weeks! So I spent loads of quality time with family & friends .

Proposed date of 14 Feb is not too early. If visa is approved prior, the visa entry date will be near or on your proposed date. If you indicate a date too far out, the visa is issued & the entry date is much later.....then you will be waiting again! Hope this makes sense to you.

Best of luck & hope to hear good news soon .

Cheers xx


----------



## Yoshi_1981

*Thanks xx*



Coalholipops said:


> Hello Yoshi,
> 
> Thanks...arrived into UK May 2012, been 8 months already. We just moved to Northfleet in Kent, not too far out from London. What about yourself once you get your visa?
> 
> Well hopefully you will get your visa soon....I know the wait kills as mine took 6 weeks! So I spent loads of quality time with family & friends .
> 
> Proposed date of 14 Feb is not too early. If visa is approved prior, the visa entry date will be near or on your proposed date. If you indicate a date too far out, the visa is issued & the entry date is much later.....then you will be waiting again! Hope this makes sense to you.
> 
> Best of luck & hope to hear good news soon .
> 
> Cheers xx


Hi Coalholipops!

I will be joining my husband in London. Hopefully, I shall get the answer for my visa sometime this month... O_O Ive been anxiously waiting, biting my nails! Was you still working while waiting for your visa outcome? My work contract ended and I did not continue as I was not able to commit on a permanent basis. 

Anyhows after submitting my docs at VFS office, I thought about perhaps getting a temp job? - since the VFS lady told me it'd take "a long time" as I quote her. I read online that it takes up to 12 weeks. 

Thanks for your response regards to my proposed date, yes thanks it makes sense to me now after reading your message! My husband is having his 2 weeks holiday starting 16 Feb so here's hoping for the best. Thanks again, will update. 

Have a great weekend xx Cheers


----------



## Coalholipops

Yoshi_1981 said:


> Hi Coalholipops!
> 
> I will be joining my husband in London. Hopefully, I shall get the answer for my visa sometime this month... O_O Ive been anxiously waiting, biting my nails! Was you still working while waiting for your visa outcome? My work contract ended and I did not continue as I was not able to commit on a permanent basis.
> 
> Anyhows after submitting my docs at VFS office, I thought about perhaps getting a temp job? - since the VFS lady told me it'd take "a long time" as I quote her. I read online that it takes up to 12 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for your response regards to my proposed date, yes thanks it makes sense to me now after reading your message! My husband is having his 2 weeks holiday starting 16 Feb so here's hoping for the best. Thanks again, will update.
> 
> Have a great weekend xx Cheers


Hi Yoshi,

You're most welcome!

I left my job end Nov 2011 in order to attend a pre-marriage prep course for 5 weeks in the UK as this was a requirement by the church in SG as we were due to get married Feb 2012. So since then I didn't find any job as I was busy planning the wedding + gathering of the documents for the visa!

Have you booked your flight into UK yet? Don't worry, you will get your visa soon...& next thing you know, you're on the way here . CNY is just next week, do you celebrate?

Have an awesome weekend!

Cheers xx


----------



## badger4564

Hi guys - I've been a bit of a fly on the wall on this forum for quite some time. Thank you to everyone who has contributed, especially those that take the time to answer questions so thoughtfully. I haven't seen any US Priority Spousal Visa timeline's on here in the past few days so thought I would post mine.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Priority Settlement - Spouse
Date application submitted (online): Jan 6
Date biometrics taken: Jan 9
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 11 (As per UPS tracking confirmation. No offical UKBA email received) 
Office location processing your visa: New York / Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None officially, but 15 - 30 days from receipt of the ECO email was listed on this thread a few weeks ago. ECO email received Jan 16.
Date your visa was issued: Still waiting


----------



## Yoshi_1981

Coalholipops said:


> Hi Yoshi,
> 
> You're most welcome!
> 
> I left my job end Nov 2011 in order to attend a pre-marriage prep course for 5 weeks in the UK as this was a requirement by the church in SG as we were due to get married Feb 2012. So since then I didn't find any job as I was busy planning the wedding + gathering of the documents for the visa!
> 
> Have you booked your flight into UK yet? Don't worry, you will get your visa soon...& next thing you know, you're on the way here . CNY is just next week, do you celebrate?
> 
> Have an awesome weekend!
> 
> Cheers xx


Hi! 

Nope I have not booked any flights yet. Which airline did you book,may I ask? Its a one way flight right? Thanks for the vote of confidence, really appreciate it  

Yes CNY is just round the corner next week! How goes your preparations? - are you celebrating too? I dont celebrate CNY but at my previous jobs we would have CNY office celebrations with collegues and friends. 

Speak to you soon xx


----------



## Rowan

*Visa success*

My wife received an email today saying that her visa was being despatched and can be collected from the application centre in 3 days. The email doesn't actually say 'approved' but presumably it has been. 

Place of Application: offices of VFS, Taipei Taiwan in person
Date of application: 19th Dec 2012
Type: Spouse Settlement
Priority: was available for £80 but we didn't bother.
Biometrics: 19th Dec 2012
19th Dec SMS received stating application had been sent to Manila, Philippines for processing.
27th Dec SMS received stating application under processing in Manila.
1st Feb 2013 email stating visa being despatched.


----------



## chinchilla1000

*Country applying from*: Belgium
*Type of visa applied for*: EEA Family Permit
*Date application submitted (online): * 3 Jan 2012
*Date biometrics taken*: 3 Jan 2012
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office*: 4 Jan 2012
*Projected timeline given*: approx. 15 days
*Date passport returned:* 21 Jan 2013 - Refused
*Date decision overturned:* 1 Feb 2013

Yes, the decision was *OVERTURNED*! Before we had even lodged the appeal (though I had stayed up til 6am the previous night preparing the appeal and was about to send it off)!

Basically, the grounds for refusal were inadequate. The ECO declared that there was insufficient evidence that my long-term boyfriend and I are a couple (as opposed to friends, for example). It was truly unbelievable as we had supplied written testimonies from family and some very high-standing members of the community, as well as time-stamped photographs, records of written communication since Aug 2010 and travel itineraries. We had also included a joint tenancy agreement and utility bills in both our names, as well as a certificate of legal cohabitation for Belgium which is the equivalent of Civil Partnership in the UK. The ECOs reasoning was that in Belgium, any 2 people (friends, relatives, couples) can enter into legal cohabitation. Perhaps I could have understood that if we hadn't included so much documentary evidence of us being together for so long!

Naturally we were utterly devastated by the refusal, as my partner and I have built a life together and couldn't bear the thought of being separated after 2.5 years together. I was a complete mess the day we received the refusal letter, I couldn't understand what more I could have done to make the ECO see that we were in a serious, long-term relationship!

How was the decision overruled without an appeal, you ask?
Well, my partner and I informed his folks back in the UK straight away, who got in touch with their local MPs first thing (though we hadn't asked them, so it was very touching), at least one of whom referred the case back to the UKBA. Both we and our respective families - his in particular - were dumbstruck by the initial verdict. I have been through the visa process a number of times in the past and knew in my heart/head that the documents we had supplied were sufficient.
A week after receiving the devastating news of the refusal, I received an email from a lady at the British Consulate, informing me that an Immigration Officer had revised the decision, and had taken the decision to overturn the initial verdict! Oh, and could I please send my passport to them, with international pre-paid postage stamps inside for its return!

So there you have it. Don't underestimate what your local MP can do for you!
Whilst we were absolutely shocked and gutted by the initial refusal, the UKBA redeemed itself and we are now able to move on with our lives and settle down together in the UK and hopefully start a family in the coming years, where we will be surrounded by at least one side of the family (which wouldn't have been possible here in Belgum). Many tears of joy have been shed this weekend, let me assure you!


----------



## putri_jogja

Country Applying from : Jakarta, Indonesia
Type of visa applied for : Spouse visa
Date application submitted (online): Dec 10, 2012
Date biometrics taken: Dec 17, 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 18, 2012
Office location processing your visa: Bangkok, Thailand 
Projected timeline given : 12 weeks 
Date your visa was received : still waiting


----------



## Yoshi_1981

Hopefully you get your visa soon Putri! Good luck.


----------



## Yoshi_1981

Congrats Chinchilla!! Great news happy to hear, all the best x


----------



## Yoshi_1981

Congrats Rowan on the news the visa is being despatched!!


----------



## putri_jogja

Yoshi_1981 said:


> Hopefully you get your visa soon Putri! Good luck.



Hi Yoshi,

Thank you very much. 
Everyday I check website VFS. But... still the same status


----------



## Yoshi_1981

Hi Putri!

Hang in there, and good luck. 

Can I ask you, what date did you indicate on the form as your proposed travel date to UK?


----------



## Jkdumpling

Dear all,

Just received the documents back from Manila visa centre and got a new shiny visa inside!

It's the greatest news of the year for me.

I'm taking this opportunity to say thank you people who have answered all of questions and doubts regarding the visa application especially JOPPA and 2 farapart! You both are incredible!

Although, I have been failed twice but blue sky comes after storm! 

Here is my UK visa timeline;

Country of application ; Australia 
Type of application ; Unmarried partner
Date of application : 12/12/12 online
Biometric taken : 22/12/12
Documents sent from Sydney on13/12/12 and arrived in Manila on 17/12/12 ( email confirmation)
Received email saying visa has been despatched : 29/01/13

Timeline : 27 days excluded holidays

Once again, this forum has been very useful for me and some of generous people are also have been part of my success !

Now, I can start my new life again with my partner who had been waiting for months !

Cheers,

Jk


----------



## Yoshi_1981

Congrats Jk that's brilliant news


----------



## Jkdumpling

Thank you Yoshi_1981!

I still can't believe it!

Jk


----------



## Jkdumpling

* Sorry I have to correct some details,

Date of application : 12/11/12
Biometric taken : 22/11/12


----------



## chinchilla1000

Jkdumpling said:


> * Sorry I have to correct some details,
> 
> Date of application : 12/11/12
> Biometric taken : 22/11/12


Good on you, jk!!


----------



## 2farapart

Jkdumpling said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just received the documents back from Manila visa centre and got a new shiny visa inside!
> 
> It's the greatest news of the year for me.
> 
> I'm taking this opportunity to say thank you people who have answered all of questions and doubts regarding the visa application especially JOPPA and 2 farapart! You both are incredible!
> 
> Although, I have been failed twice but blue sky comes after storm!
> 
> Here is my UK visa timeline;
> 
> Country of application ; Australia
> Type of application ; Unmarried partner
> Date of application : 12/12/12 online
> Biometric taken : 22/12/12
> Documents sent from Sydney on13/12/12 and arrived in Manila on 17/12/12 ( email confirmation)
> Received email saying visa has been despatched : 29/01/13
> 
> Timeline : 27 days excluded holidays
> 
> Once again, this forum has been very useful for me and some of generous people are also have been part of my success !
> 
> Now, I can start my new life again with my partner who had been waiting for months !
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jk


Congratulations, JK!!!!!! 

Your news will be massive encouragement to others who have had prior failures (UKBA seems to fail more applications these days since the new rules in situations where they might have asked for missing documents in the past). I'm so glad you persisted and got the news you wanted. Now to all that packing!


----------



## badger4564

UPS arrived earlier today with my visa! I didn't receive an email indicating it had been issued or even to expect it so this was a wonderful surprise out of the blue. 

Updated timeline below:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Priority Settlement - Spouse
Date application submitted (online): Jan 6
Date biometrics taken: Jan 9
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 11 (As per UPS tracking confirmation. No offical UKBA email received) 
Office location processing your visa: New York / Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None officially, but 15 - 30 days from receipt of the ECO email was listed on this thread a few weeks ago. ECO email received Jan 16.
Date your visa was issued: Jan 30
Date visa arrived via UPS: Feb 4


----------



## putri_jogja

Yoshi_1981 said:


> Hi Putri!
> 
> Hang in there, and good luck.
> 
> Can I ask you, what date did you indicate on the form as your proposed travel date to UK?



Hi Yoshi,

I was very optimistic . I put the date to travel Jan 18, 2013 hehehe..
Lucky, now I am still working. At least I still keep myself occupied. Otherwise depressing 
Really really hope i get the visa answer this month ray:


----------



## Yoshi_1981

All the best Putri. 
It's good to be optimistic, stay positive.


----------



## shendean

Im new to this forum so heres my timeline!

Flr-m extension
nov11 ack letter recieved
jan28 bioemetric letter
jan30 done bio

and now waiting for approval letter!


----------



## leom

Country applying from: U.S.
Type of visa applied for: Priority Settlement - Fiance (handled by A Briggs)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Jan 14th
Date biometrics taken: Jan 9th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: January 17
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
*Date your visa was received: Feb 1st *

Well, technically I got my visa on Feb 6th because of problems with UPS scheduling, but it's here! 

In addition, I also received the "A decision has been made regarding your application" email, so that was a little bit of worry - but in the long run, nothing to worry about!

Thanks again everyone on this board... now it's time for me to ask another set of questions.


----------



## wellsmom03

Inbetweenie said:


> *Country applying from:* U.S.
> *Type of visa applied for:* Settlement - Fiance, Non Priority
> *Date application submitted (online or in person):* Online Dec 29 2012 (I think...)
> *Date biometrics taken:* Dec 31 2012
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *Jan 8th (from FedEx tracking)
> *Office location processing your visa:* New York (Sheffield)
> *Projected timeline given:* None - No emails received
> *Date your visa was received:* Email received 30 Jan as below but doesn't say what the decision is!!!
> 
> _From: VisaSheffield <[email protected]>
> Date: Wed, Jan 30, 2013 at 9:24 AM
> Subject: UK Visa Application - UPS Tracking Number: _______________
> To: ____________________
> 
> 
> Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on Your UK visa application. Your application has been dispatched from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is __________________
> 
> and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your UPS shipment at:
> 
> ___________________
> 
> This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply._


what was the outcome of your visa? i received the same email today, and am shaking like a leaf!


----------



## leom

wellsmom03 said:


> what was the outcome of your visa? i received the same email today, and am shaking like a leaf!


I received this same email a couple days ago and found out my visa had been approved! So it's a very very good sign when they don't ask you for more information... why they want to keep you in suspense is beyond me, but hey, makes for a good story!


----------



## wellsmom03

leom said:


> I received this same email a couple days ago and found out my visa had been approved! So it's a very very good sign when they don't ask you for more information... why they want to keep you in suspense is beyond me, but hey, makes for a good story!


oh i'm so happy for you! it's such a heartless email. i just want to know already. it's been 4 weeks, and i've tried hard not to stress. now though...my stress factor is at an all time high!


----------



## Joppa

Sometimes UKBA in NY used to say 'Your visa has been issued', but they and Sheffield unit now seem to stick to the non-committal format which will do for both approval and rejection. For privacy reasons, they cannot actually say in an email (which can be read by anyone with access to your PC etc) that you have been rejected.


----------



## Lalalandtouk

*Settlement visa timeline*

Im a us citizen my husband is british. We returned from uk my husband on holiday for two weeks and me for however long it takes to get my visa. I took mybiometrics on Thursday January 24 and sent my application along with all supporting documents the same day by FedEx overnight. To my utter dismay FedEx messed up and my application didn't arrive until Monday January 28th. I had paid an extra $80 on top of the priority processing for a FedEx return overnight label which reading up on things may not be used. I'm applying for me and my son so had to fill out and pay for 2 applications and 2 priorioty fees. Plus I used a visa service which I won't mention until my passports are returned. My documents didn't get to Sheffield until the 30th. Do I have to now wait from the 30th or the 28th?! My husband goes back to uk today and I'm so sad and depressed that I have to wait so long for the visa. Personally I don't understand it. One pays well over $3100 for the visas (1300+300x2), signs to never take benefits, all supporting documents are there why would it take more than 5 days to process these things.? I'm dreading the time away from my husband and my son too


----------



## Joppa

Because there are a large number of applications from US, and UKBA have staffing shortage and big backlog of applications made in UK, which ties up staff time.


----------



## SmudgeReRe

*Timeline*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Marriage and 3 Child Settlement Visas (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Jan 4, 2013
Date biometrics taken: Jan 7, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 18, 2013 in NYC and Jan 29, 2013 Sheffield UK email stating they received our visa application/packages
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 - 24 weeks ;-(
Date your visa was received: Haven't received anything since the email stating they we're getting our paperwork ready for the Entry Clearance Officer. Did anyone else send their visa's non-priority? My application might take longer since I have three children applying as well.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

SmudgeReRe said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Marriage and 3 Child Settlement Visas (Non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Jan 4, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: Jan 7, 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 18, 2013 in NYC and Jan 29, 2013 Sheffield UK email stating they received our visa application/packages
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 - 24 weeks ;-(
> Date your visa was received: _*Haven't received anything since the email stating they we're getting our paperwork ready for the Entry Clearance Officer. Did anyone else send their visa's non-priority? My application might take longer since I have three children applying as well.*_


There is a _very good_ chance that you _will* not*_ receive any further correspondence from them until they send you the 'a decision has been made' email. This is nothing personal against you... they usually don't have the time/resources to keep up the update chain and I can assure you that they have been doing this (i.e. basically incommunicado) for a long time... I applied non-priority last July 4 (when waiting times were <15 working days, even for non-priority applications) and I only received the 'application opened' and 'your UK visa has been issued' (they used to use that wording in the NYC office) emails.

Good luck to you and The Children.


----------



## MonkeyWoman

SmudgeReRe said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Marriage and 3 Child Settlement Visas (Non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Jan 4, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: Jan 7, 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 18, 2013 in NYC and Jan 29, 2013 Sheffield UK email stating they received our visa application/packages
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 - 24 weeks ;-(
> Date your visa was received: Haven't received anything since the email stating they we're getting our paperwork ready for the Entry Clearance Officer. Did anyone else send their visa's non-priority? My application might take longer since I have three children applying as well.



Hello! 
I posted on this thread a week or so ago but just wanted to update now my husband’s spouse visa to come to the UK has arrived! 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (NON-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 9th Dec 2012
Date biometrics taken: 12th Dec 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19th Dec 2012
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: up to 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 4th Feb 2012

We didn’t receive ANY emails of confirmation or rejection we just got the documents returned to us with the visa inside his passport, (so be patient people!). 

Although it feels like eternity while you are waiting it has taken less than 2 months since our documents were received in New York and considering they would have been closed over the Christmas period and they don’t work weekends they have been pretty quick. I was thinking it might be another month.

I do have a question though. 
On the visa inside my husband’s passport it says “valid from: Aug 2nd 2013”. 

Does this mean he cannot come to the UK before then? I am a little confused about this and wondered if anyone has any answers for us on this? I am not really sure of the rules!

SmudgeReRe - You have a similar timeline to me by the looks of things, although like you said it may take longer due to applying for your children too. However, I thought posting my result may give you some hope that it might not be too much longer for you either.


----------



## teuchter

MonkeyWoman said:


> On the visa inside my husband’s passport it says “valid from: Aug 2nd 2013”.
> 
> Does this mean he cannot come to the UK before then? I am a little confused about this and wondered if anyone has any answers for us on this? I am not really sure of the rules!


Are you sure your husband isn't misreading the 'valid from' date? I would guess that it is 08/02/2013 (British format, which the UKBA uses), which would be *8th February 2013*, but would be read by an American as August 2nd 2013....

teuchter


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Oops, double post.... sorry.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

teuchter said:


> Are you sure your husband isn't misreading the 'valid from' date? I would guess that it is 08/02/2013 (British format, which the UKBA uses), which would be *8th February 2013*, but would be read by an American as August 2nd 2013....
> 
> teuchter


*
*whips out passport and flips to fiancée visa*
*

I think that MonkeyWoman _is_ reading a British/Canadian date the American way.

My visa was valid from 24/07/12 and Valid until 24/01/13


----------



## MonkeyWoman

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> *
> *whips out passport and flips to fiancée visa*
> *
> 
> I think that MonkeyWoman _is_ reading a British/Canadian date the American way.
> 
> My visa was valid from 24/07/12 and Valid until 24/01/13




Yes sorry - Slightly embarrassing! He just sent me a photo message on my mobile of the visa and I realised this when I looked at it!!!!


----------



## Carrie666

*Visa have been issued*

Country applying fromeru
Type of visa applied for:spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person):december 2
Date biometrics taken:december 5
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office(email notification): january10
Office location processing your visa:brasil
Projected timeline given:12 weeks (95%)
Date your visa was received: january 7

Im so happy! Finally i will be with my husband!!!


----------



## bkalex

Hi all! New here and this has all been helpful but makes me worried that I may have royally messed up! My timeline below is scaring me, especially since I did not find you all until too late! My husband has to be back in the UK for a job transfer by 4 March. After asking his friends who applied for a marriage visa (although they are both American and one has a Tier 1) we thought that the processing time was much shorter and booked tickets during a fare sale before we applied. We had to travel internationally the past few weeks and so I had to wait to apply. According to my USPS Express mail tracking, my documents arrived last Friday, 1 February in NY. Still have not received acknowledgement that they received it. Also, I did not know about Priority Settlement (again, found you all too late!). Monday, I called WorldBridge and wasted $21.70 asking if I could apply priority after my docs were sent but no email of receipt. They said yes (after reading me what was on their website to extend the call) so but gave no info on how. I Googled and came up null, so I emailed WorldBridge and they sent me instructions on how to do it. 
After reading about Sheffield, I am extremely nervous. Where is this stated? I thought the Facebook page was down? Also, can anyone offer any advice on my timeline and predicament? I already know that I am not taking my flight with my husband! 
Thank you all! And congratulations to all who have been granted their visas! 
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa (Non-Priority but hopefully switched to Priority) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Jan 17, 2013
Date biometrics taken: Jan 23, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 1, 2013 in NYC 
No email or anything!


----------



## Leanna

bkalex said:


> Hi all! New here and this has all been helpful but makes me worried that I may have royally messed up! My timeline below is scaring me, especially since I did not find you all until too late! My husband has to be back in the UK for a job transfer by 4 March. After asking his friends who applied for a marriage visa (although they are both American and one has a Tier 1) we thought that the processing time was much shorter and booked tickets during a fare sale before we applied. We had to travel internationally the past few weeks and so I had to wait to apply. According to my USPS Express mail tracking, my documents arrived last Friday, 1 February in NY. Still have not received acknowledgement that they received it. Also, I did not know about Priority Settlement (again, found you all too late!). Monday, I called WorldBridge and wasted $21.70 asking if I could apply priority after my docs were sent but no email of receipt. They said yes (after reading me what was on their website to extend the call) so but gave no info on how. I Googled and came up null, so I emailed WorldBridge and they sent me instructions on how to do it.
> After reading about Sheffield, I am extremely nervous. Where is this stated? I thought the Facebook page was down? Also, can anyone offer any advice on my timeline and predicament? I already know that I am not taking my flight with my husband!
> Thank you all! And congratulations to all who have been granted their visas!
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa (Non-Priority but hopefully switched to Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Jan 17, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: Jan 23, 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 1, 2013 in NYC
> No email or anything!


Unfortunately now that the UKBA has moved settlement application decisions to Sheffield UK from NY, you can no longer pay for premium service after you've sent it in. Premium Settlement Applications are still decided in New York, so once you've sent it in and they've sent it on to Sheffield, I'm afraid you're out of luck.

Read more here: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/usa/applying/?langname=null

I'm afraid there's a very good chance you won't get your visa in time to travel on March 4. As far as the UKBA website shows, average processing times for UKBA are between 15-40 days from the date they open and prepare your package. Now, this whole Sheffield thing is a bit new, so I'm not sure how timely they are in sending out e-mails, or if others who had their packages sent to Sheffield got confirmation e-mails. 

By the sounds of it your husband is the UK citizen yes? Did you include his passport with your application or just a copy? If you included just a copy, he will be free to return to the UK with his passport, though you will have to wait behind for your visa to be approved. If you submitted his passport as well, you can contact WorldBridge to return his passport (only a copy is required, not the original), but that can take up to 20 days I believe. 

Processing times for UK Hub: UK Border Agency | Guide to visa processing times

Processing times for NY Hub: UK Border Agency news and updates

I can't find where I read about not being able to apply for priority once your application has gone to Sheffield. I'll keep hunting for the next hour or so and see if I can find the link.


----------



## Leanna

Too late to edit my original post:

Here's the information on the UKBA Webpage about retrospective priority applications:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/canada/worldbridge-services/?langname=UK



> Priority service - settlement
> If you purchase the settlement priority service, your application will be assessed by the UK Border Agency processing hub in New York.
> 
> All non-priority settlement applications will be assessed by the UK Border Agency processing centre in Sheffield, UK. *You must purchase the settlement priority service after completing your online application form but prior to your biometrics enrolment appointment.*
> 
> *Applications sent to Sheffield cannot be transferred to the New York hub, we therefore will not accept retrospective priority payments.*
> 
> Under normal circumstances, settlement priority service applications will be placed at the front of the queue to be processed ahead of non-priority settlement applications. Use of the priority service does not imply or guarantee that your visa application will be successful. All visa application must meet the requirements of the UK Immigration Rules. The fee for the settlement priority service and the visa application fee are not refundable if your visa application is refused. Applicants may experience extended processing times if any of the points listed above apply.


I'm afraid you'll just have to sit tight and hope for a speedy response. Good luck.


----------



## swedey2k

My wife's visa came through 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa (Priority service) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, Jan 19 2013
Date biometrics taken: Jan 22, 2013
Date recieved by UKBA in NYC (per Fedex): Jan 23, 2013
Date recieved by UKBA in Sheffield (per UKBA email): Jan 25, 2013
Date visa received back at my wife's house in USA: Feb 7, 2013


We had no email from the first one saying it had been received! Impressed by speed of UK BA processing. 

Thankyou all of you for your help and advice!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

On the bright side, the estimated wait for non-priority applications is (as of last week) 35 business days, or approximately 7 weeks/just under 2 months, whereas in January it was closer to 10 weeks, or 2.5 months... this is waaaaaaaay better than the 6-10 _months_ that in country (i.e. applications lodged from within the UK) postal applications are taking.


----------



## bkalex

Leanna, I cannot thank you enough! Was very confused with the talk of the Facebook page stating the Sheffield transfer, it made me hopeful that it wasn't true! Your info has been most helpful! Thank you all!
The website couldn't use more confusing links and wording!
Yes, I knew March 4 would pass me by (hubby is ok, sent a copy of his passport), but my worry is that I don't know when the 35 day clock starts since there has been no communication from the UKBA about receiving my application. Is this normal to not receive one?
And congrats swedy2k!


----------



## sabeen78

There is no email about the processing of the application. Please do not worry. My husbands application was received by UKBA on December 28 2012. I did not get any confirmation I contacted customer service. On the 19th January 2013 they already made the decision and mailed it. 

But unfortunately his application was refused due to missing / incomplete documents. I am not sure if they were to grant the visa how long it would take. I was impressed how quickly they responded because it is good for us now we are applying again. 

Good Luck !! 
Hopefully you will get it soon allow about 2 more weeks you should hear from them. They only email you once the decision is made.


----------



## bkalex

sabeen78 said:


> There is no email about the processing of the application. Please do not worry. My husbands application was received by UKBA on December 28 2012. I did not get any confirmation I contacted customer service. On the 19th January 2013 they already made the decision and mailed it.
> 
> But unfortunately his application was refused due to missing / incomplete documents. I am not sure if they were to grant the visa how long it would take. I was impressed how quickly they responded because it is good for us now we are applying again.
> 
> Good Luck !!
> Hopefully you will get it soon allow about 2 more weeks you should hear from them. They only email you once the decision is made.


Thanks Sabeen78! Good luck on yours! Hope you get it soon!


----------



## Leanna

bkalex said:


> Leanna, I cannot thank you enough! Was very confused with the talk of the Facebook page stating the Sheffield transfer, it made me hopeful that it wasn't true! Your info has been most helpful! Thank you all!
> The website couldn't use more confusing links and wording!
> Yes, I knew March 4 would pass me by (hubby is ok, sent a copy of his passport), but my worry is that I don't know when the 35 day clock starts since there has been no communication from the UKBA about receiving my application. Is this normal to not receive one?
> And congrats swedy2k!


Yeah, I'm afraid it is completely normal to receive no contact/communication at all. From my experience the timer stars the countdown from the day it's been opened at the PEO Office, so I would expect that happened anywhere up to a week after it arrived in New York. Hang tight, shouldn't be too long


----------



## Brynna87

Wow that was quick! Congrats. 

I applied about 9 days after you, so fingers crossed mine is as quick as yours. Though mine is fiance, not spouse.





swedey2k said:


> My wife's visa came through
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa (Priority service)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, Jan 19 2013
> Date biometrics taken: Jan 22, 2013
> Date recieved by UKBA in NYC (per Fedex): Jan 23, 2013
> Date recieved by UKBA in Sheffield (per UKBA email): Jan 25, 2013
> Date visa received back at my wife's house in USA: Feb 7, 2013
> 
> 
> We had no email from the first one saying it had been received! Impressed by speed of UK BA processing.
> 
> Thankyou all of you for your help and advice!


----------



## SmudgeReRe

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> There is a _very good_ chance that you _will* not*_ receive any further correspondence from them until they send you the 'a decision has been made' email. This is nothing personal against you... they usually don't have the time/resources to keep up the update chain and I can assure you that they have been doing this (i.e. basically incommunicado) for a long time... I applied non-priority last July 4 (when waiting times were <15 working days, even for non-priority applications) and I only received the 'application opened' and 'your UK visa has been issued' (they used to use that wording in the NYC office) emails.
> 
> Good luck to you and The Children.


Thank you for the response. I'm waiting patiently, but it's hard waking up everyday wondering if today is the day. haha! We've been apart for 5 year, so I'm about to burst! This is a great forum! I get teared up reading everyone's responses! lol They could make this into a movie. ;-) 
Take care and enjoy your weekend with your loved ones!


----------



## saw87

Here's my timeline...

Type of Application: Spouse Visa (husband)
Application Centre: Gaziantep, Turkey
Submitted Online: 16th January
Biometrics & Supporting Evidence Submitted: 29th January
With Courier Attempting Delivery: .... Waiting

At our appointment we were told we would receive the answer within 12 weeks although it could be sooner. I really really hope it is sooner! I know 12 weeks isn't a long time but every day of waiting just goes soooo slowly!

I have to say I'm very jealous of all you Americans who have the option of priority service, unfortunately there is no such service in Turkey for spouse application  but I'd have gladly paid the extra fee to reduce this awful wait and time spent apart from my new hubby.

Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## tasteslikecherrycola

We just received word our Visa application was just approved! We're so thrilled!

*Country applying from:* Canada
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse Settlement Visa
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* November 18th, 2012
*Date biometrics taken:* November 29th, 2012
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* November 30th, 2012 (according to DHL tracking)
*Date email confirmation received:* December 11th, 2012 (this was the email from the UKBA saying they had received it)
*Office location processing your visa:* New York, USA
*Projected timeline given:* None given
*Further documents requested (regarding income):* 
*Date visa was issued:* February 8th, 2013!

My wife's visa is now on its way to her in Canada but is being held up at JFK because of the Snowmageddon in New York!

We just have a few "what now" questions now:

1. We think what will be in her passport is an Entry Clearance? How does this correspond to a residence permit?
2. When she gets here, does she need to do anything other than apply for a NI number in order to work?

Many thanks for your help, the advice, feeling of support, and generally not feeling "in it alone" in this forum has been invaluable.


----------



## LisaJoi

_We just have a few "what now" questions now:

1. We think what will be in her passport is an Entry Clearance? How does this correspond to a residence permit?
2. When she gets here, does she need to do anything other than apply for a NI number in order to work?_

I am also curious about the "what now" questions, and was about to start a new thread for it. If no one responds, I'll start a new thread shortly, as I'm joining my husband at the end of the month, finally!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

LisaJoi said:


> _We just have a few "what now" questions now:
> 
> 1. We think what will be in her passport is an Entry Clearance? How does this correspond to a residence permit?
> 2. When she gets here, does she need to do anything other than apply for a NI number in order to work?_
> 
> I am also curious about the "what now" questions, and was about to start a new thread for it. If no one responds, I'll start a new thread shortly, as I'm joining my husband at the end of the month, finally!


This is what 'happens next':

You arrive and go home to your new UK residence. 

Apply for your NI, and register at a GP (check to be sure you are in his/her catchment area). 

Update the council re: marital status and number of people living in the home.

Buy the 3rd Edition of the citizenship handbook to begin studying for the LiUK test you will have to take to apply for the ILR once your probationary period ends.

Then go to the following link:

UK Border Agency | Settlement

 

Print out all of the associated pages.

Download all of the forms and guidance notes. 

Print out and read everything line-by-line. Highlight where applicable to your individual situation. Make lots of notes (including questions, and then where you find those answers-note the appendix, section, rule number and sub-para etc).

Take especial notice of the documents needed sections on the form and in the guidance notes. 

One important set of documents is to save are official (letters from businesses, council, GP and dentist, etc) post addressed to you, to your husband, and to you both. Do this from Day1 so that you can prove you've established and maintained a residence in compliance with the rules.


----------



## i2day

Tier 2 General , Main applicant + 1 Dependent - AbuDhabi Embassy
Date biometrics taken and documents submitted: 05/02/2013
Date visa was issued: 10/2/2013

I just got a 2 years + 1 month Tier 2 visa commencing from today. The visa processing in Abu-Dhabi was much faster than I thought. It took about 3 working days until I got back my passport. This was really good news knowing the same process takes a month or so for some applicants.
Now as I didn't predict it to be this quick I am not prepared to move over. My contract will start from next month. But I need more time to wrap up my stuff in Dubai and leave for UK. (say 3 months) Would this be an issue? 
Do I have to be present at UK at time of start of my contract even if my employer and I have no issue and I can work for them remotely ? 
- Is there basically a deadline for first landing in UK ? 

Many thanks


----------



## Adamsleigh

My US wife is finally on her way over here. Here's the visa timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17/11/2012 Online
Date biometrics taken: 26/11/2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 30/11/2012
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: No official timeline given. Had to rely on UKBA website.
Date your visa was received: Approved by email on 31/01/2013. Passport received the next day.

Special thanks to everyone, especially Joppa, for their help with my questions! This is definitely a valuable resource!


----------



## mel23

*UK spousal timeline*

Applying from: USA

Date app submitted online: January 16th 2013

Visa Type: Spousal/Settlement Priority (purchased the same day application was received at NY hub; priority receipt was faxed to them , per worldbride's request, on Jan 31st 2013)

Biometrics done: Jan 29th 2013; application mailed that same day overnight, but due to storms was delivered Jan 31st

Delivered at New York hub via fed-ex: January 31 2013

Email received from UK Sheffield on Feb 5th 2013: stating, " Dear Applicant, The package containing your UK visa application has been received at the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK and organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer...."

Date visa issued: Still waiting anxiously

...Hoping to travel by end of February early march. We were married on December 21st 2012 in St. Lucia, and have been apart since January 6th 2013. My husband is in the British army, and I'm a US registered nurse (awaiting decision letter from Nursing Midwifery Council regarding my application to practice nursing in the UK).


----------



## Brynna87

I guess I'll throw my info up here. No visa yet, but here's my current timeline. 

Country Applying from: CANADA
Visa Type: Fiance Settlement (Priority)
Application Submitted: January 29th 2013
Biometrics taken: January 31st 2013
Delivered to NYC Office: February 1st 2013 (Per email sent by UKBA confirming priority application)
Processing Office: NYC
Timeline: None Given
Visa Received: Still anxiously waiting.


----------



## Lalalandtouk

I am in almost exactly the same boat you're in. I'm a us registered nurse too. My app was accepted in sheffield on January 30th. I paid priority processing too n now waitin anxiously. Praying for this week to be done. Good luck I'd love to hear how it turns out for you


----------



## Lalalandtouk

Mine was received in Sheffield a few days after yours I'm hoping it's as quick as yours I miss my husband so much.


----------



## mel23

Lalalandtouk said:


> I am in almost exactly the same boat you're in. I'm a us registered nurse too. My app was accepted in sheffield on January 30th. I paid priority processing too n now waitin anxiously. Praying for this week to be done. Good luck I'd love to hear how it turns out for you


thanks lalalandtouk...I'll keep you posted. Hope for quick and successful processing for us both. Keep us posted


----------



## mel23

Lalalandtouk said:


> I am in almost exactly the same boat you're in. I'm a us registered nurse too. My app was accepted in sheffield on January 30th. I paid priority processing too n now waitin anxiously. Praying for this week to be done. Good luck I'd love to hear how it turns out for you


can you post your visatimeline lalalandtouk- if you haven't already please?


----------



## Lalalandtouk

Thank you I will.


----------



## mel23

hey lalalandtouk, did your email from Sheffield make note of your application being "priority", or did it just read something similar to what i posted. I ask because i purchased priority service afterward because i didn't know how to do it until after i had already mailed my application ..so worldbridge asked me to fax/email the New York hub my priority receipt; i did.


----------



## mel23

*Any updates in the matter?*



bkalex said:


> Hi all! New here and this has all been helpful but makes me worried that I may have royally messed up! My timeline below is scaring me, especially since I did not find you all until too late! My husband has to be back in the UK for a job transfer by 4 March. After asking his friends who applied for a marriage visa (although they are both American and one has a Tier 1) we thought that the processing time was much shorter and booked tickets during a fare sale before we applied. We had to travel internationally the past few weeks and so I had to wait to apply. According to my USPS Express mail tracking, my documents arrived last Friday, 1 February in NY. Still have not received acknowledgement that they received it. Also, I did not know about Priority Settlement (again, found you all too late!). Monday, I called WorldBridge and wasted $21.70 asking if I could apply priority after my docs were sent but no email of receipt. They said yes (after reading me what was on their website to extend the call) so but gave no info on how. I Googled and came up null, so I emailed WorldBridge and they sent me instructions on how to do it.
> After reading about Sheffield, I am extremely nervous. Where is this stated? I thought the Facebook page was down? Also, can anyone offer any advice on my timeline and predicament? I already know that I am not taking my flight with my husband!
> Thank you all! And congratulations to all who have been granted their visas!
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa (Non-Priority but hopefully switched to Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Jan 17, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: Jan 23, 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 1, 2013 in NYC
> No email or anything!



Any updates from UKBA? have your received any emails from Sheffield confirming receipt of your application? Check your junk mail; that's where I found my email.


----------



## SmudgeReRe

saw87 said:


> Here's my timeline...
> 
> Type of Application: Spouse Visa (husband)
> Application Centre: Gaziantep, Turkey
> Submitted Online: 16th January
> Biometrics & Supporting Evidence Submitted: 29th January
> With Courier Attempting Delivery: .... Waiting
> 
> At our appointment we were told we would receive the answer within 12 weeks although it could be sooner. I really really hope it is sooner! I know 12 weeks isn't a long time but every day of waiting just goes soooo slowly!
> 
> I have to say I'm very jealous of all you Americans who have the option of priority service, unfortunately there is no such service in Turkey for spouse application  but I'd have gladly paid the extra fee to reduce this awful wait and time spent apart from my new hubby.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!


I do agree it's unfair that some countries get benefits while other's don't. Believe me, I would have purchased the priority visa if I was the only one applying. An extra $300 compared to paying for 4 settlement visa, 4 priorities and four plane tickets is very costly. It's not that we can't afford it, but having an extra 1200 would benefit the kids when we buy winter clothes and have to toss their beach weather attire. I know everyone misses their loved ones and is restless with the long wait. Just remember good things happen to those who wait. I've been apart from my husband for 5+ years, and at one point we didn't physically see each other for over 2 years, due to our employment schedules and obligations to our countries. We had to reschedule our wedding and honeymoon twice. I wish you all the best and love reading your posts.


----------



## Lalalandtouk

mel23 said:


> hey lalalandtouk, did your email from Sheffield make note of your application being "priority", or did it just read something similar to what i posted. I ask because i purchased priority service afterward because i didn't know how to do it until after i had already mailed my application ..so worldbridge asked me to fax/email the New York hub my priority receipt; i did.


Nothing was mentioned about priority at all.


----------



## mel23

*just making sure*



Lalalandtouk said:


> Nothing was mentioned about priority at all.


Neither did mine, so I was just double checking. The wait for a response is agonizing, and world bridge is no help; that's why I stock my email 4-5 times a day- hoping for something. :-(


----------



## Lalalandtouk

Leanna said:


> Unfortunately now that the UKBA has moved settlement application decisions to Sheffield UK from NY, you can no longer pay for premium service after you've sent it in. Premium Settlement Applications are still decided in New York, so once you've sent it in and they've sent it on to Sheffield, I'm afraid you're out of luck.
> 
> Read more here: UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the USA
> 
> I'm afraid there's a very good chance you won't get your visa in time to travel on March 4. As far as the UKBA website shows, average processing times for UKBA are between 15-40 days from the date they open and prepare your package. Now, this whole Sheffield thing is a bit new, so I'm not sure how timely they are in sending out e-mails, or if others who had their packages sent to Sheffield got confirmation e-mails.
> 
> By the sounds of it your husband is the UK citizen yes? Did you include his passport with your application or just a copy? If you included just a copy, he will be free to return to the UK with his passport, though you will have to wait behind for your visa to be approved. If you submitted his passport as well, you can contact WorldBridge to return his passport (only a copy is required, not the original), but that can take up to 20 days I believe.
> 
> Processing times for UK Hub: UK Border Agency | Guide to visa processing times
> 
> Processing times for NY Hub: UK Border Agency news and updates
> 
> I can't find where I read about not being able to apply for priority once your application has gone to Sheffield. I'll keep hunting for the next hour or so and see if I can find the link.


I paid for and clearly marked my package priority processing but my application was still sent to Sheffield does this mean it's not being processed as priority?! Please help


----------



## Lalalandtouk

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Priority Settlement - Spouse with dependent
Date application submitted (online): Jan 23
Date biometrics taken: Jan 24
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 28th in NYC jan 30th in Sheffield
Office location processing your visa: New York / Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None 
Date your visa was issued: Still waiting


----------



## bugplant

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: indefinite leave and remain (spounse settlement)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26th Nov 2012 by post 
Date biometrics taken: 27th Dec 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27th Nov 2012
Office location processing your visa: Durham, uk
Projected timeline given: up to 6 months
Date your visa was received: waiting, endless waiting


----------



## Lnl13

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee visa priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 5th Feb 2013
Date biometrics taken: 8th Feb 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th Feb 2013 (per fedex email)
Office location processing your visa: ???
Projected timeline given: ????
Date your visa was received: waiting

I have not received any sort of communication from the UKBA, the only reason I know it's at the office (probably in the basement beneath 5000 other visa applications) is because of the confirmation email I received from fedex saying it was signed for and delivered. Is this normal? You would think paying the extra money on top of the steep visa fee would at least get you a "your visa app is here" email or something!! Very frustrating!!


----------



## mel23

*expect something today or monday in your junk email*



Lnl13 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee visa priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 5th Feb 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 8th Feb 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th Feb 2013 (per fedex email)
> Office location processing your visa: ???
> Projected timeline given: ????
> Date your visa was received: waiting
> 
> I have not received any sort of communication from the UKBA, the only reason I know it's at the office (probably in the basement beneath 5000 other visa applications) is because of the confirmation email I received from fedex saying it was signed for and delivered. Is this normal? You would think paying the extra money on top of the steep visa fee would at least get you a "your visa app is here" email or something!! Very frustrating!!


You will probably receive an email from "UK-Sheffield" either today or Monday; it's usually in your junk email. Sift through that carefully. I didn't receive my email until 3 days after the confirmed Fed Ex delivery. So take heart. I know how you're feeling because i felt the same way. Fed Ex delivered my package on Jan 31st (Thursday); then 3 days later (Fri, Mon, Tues-Feb 5th) BAM! I got a receipt email from the UKBA; so keep your head up.


----------



## Lnl13

Thank you for the kind words. I know everyone is in a similar situation or the have been and I'm just throwing a pity party. 
As for the NY/Sheffield offices- I was under the impression priority settlement visas were still processed in NY. I guess it doesn't really matter where it's processed, it will still take forever and a day.


----------



## bkalex

mel23 said:


> Any updates from UKBA? have your received any emails from Sheffield confirming receipt of your application? Check your junk mail; that's where I found my email.


Hi there! Just saw this, sorry. No, still absolutely no word. Have been checking my spam and deleting it after reviewing it so I don't have to sort through 200 pieces of junk mail. But still not a word. Thanks mel23 for checking in. What email address does it come from? 

Does anyone know what I should be doing besides wait? It's odd that I know it was delivered Feb 1, but still on Feb 15 have not had any sort of communication.  Don't know when to start the 10 week timer! 

Thanks all, as always!


----------



## mel23

*Sheffield*



Lnl13 said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I know everyone is in a similar situation or the have been and I'm just throwing a pity party.
> As for the NY/Sheffield offices- I was under the impression priority settlement visas were still processed in NY. I guess it doesn't really matter where it's processed, it will still take forever and a day.


All settlement/fiance applications where biometrics were done after December 21st (i believe) 2012 is processed in Sheffield.


----------



## mel23

*check out this website*



bkalex said:


> Hi there! Just saw this, sorry. No, still absolutely no word. Have been checking my spam and deleting it after reviewing it so I don't have to sort through 200 pieces of junk mail. But still not a word. Thanks mel23 for checking in. What email address does it come from?
> 
> Does anyone know what I should be doing besides wait? It's odd that I know it was delivered Feb 1, but still on Feb 15 have not had any sort of communication.  Don't know when to start the 10 week timer!
> 
> Thanks all, as always!


Wow...that's weird because you should have gotten something about a receipt from "Visa Sheffield" and the subject is "Unclassified UK visa" .The email is [email protected].

I found this website with contact info for the UKBA in Sheffield. Any brave souls want to try their luck and see what information they can get? here is the site: Sheffield Help Yourself

Let me know the outcome if anyone tries.


----------



## mel23

*Sheffield*



Lnl13 said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I know everyone is in a similar situation or the have been and I'm just throwing a pity party.
> As for the NY/Sheffield offices- I was under the impression priority settlement visas were still processed in NY. I guess it doesn't really matter where it's processed, it will still take forever and a day.


For American applicants ALL settlement applications, priority service or not, are processed in Sheffield.

Canadian applicants who have paid for priority are processed in New York and regular applicants are processed in Sheffield.


----------



## Leanna

mel23 said:


> For American applicants ALL settlement applications, priority service or not, are processed in Sheffield.
> 
> Canadian applicants who have paid for priority are processed in New York and regular applicants are processed in Sheffield.


As far as we've seen, not everyone who has had an application processed from Sheffield has gotten an e-mail. Some people haven't heard anything until they get their visa/paperwork back. So don't panic if you haven't heard anything back.


----------



## ukmama93

*Canadian vs US processing times?*



mel23 said:


> For American applicants ALL settlement applications, priority service or not, are processed in Sheffield.
> 
> Canadian applicants who have paid for priority are processed in New York and regular applicants are processed in Sheffield.


Does anyone know what the timeline for Canadian priority UK settlement applications are? I saw on the 'UK in the US' website that settlement applications (from the US) are now taking 10 weeks (yikes) and kind of freaked out but I didn't realize that US priority applications are going to Sheffield as well. I can't seem to find anything on what is happening with Canadian applications...

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: spouse visa priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 17th Jan 2013
Date biometrics taken: 21 Jan 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22 Jan 2013 
Office location processing your visa: New York (email received from UKBA on 22 Jan 2013)
Projected timeline given: none given
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## mel23

*think its the same*



ukmama93 said:


> Does anyone know what the timeline for Canadian priority UK settlement applications are? I saw on the 'UK in the US' website that settlement applications (from the US) are now taking 10 weeks (yikes) and kind of freaked out but I didn't realize that US priority applications are going to Sheffield as well. I can't seem to find anything on what is happening with Canadian applications...
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: spouse visa priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 17th Jan 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 21 Jan 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22 Jan 2013
> Office location processing your visa: New York (email received from UKBA on 22 Jan 2013)
> Projected timeline given: none given
> Date your visa was received: waiting


The projected timeline listed on the UKBA New York site is the same for all applications processed at that hub; currently it's showing 10 weeks for settlement applications. Since priority apps from Canada go to the NY hub then the 10 weeks timeline applies there as well. However, I don't pay much mind to that timeline because 10 weeks is an estimate, not accurate/set in stone. It could be less or more time; that's why I don't dwell on their fancy statistical #s. Blah....Plus I like to remain optimistic. I just keep checking my email hoping everyday that "today will be the day." I have a strong faith that I will hear something next week. God knows how much I miss my husband (as does every one else here in the same boat, I imagine). We had to spend our very 1st Valentine's Day as husband and wife away from each other. *sigh* That should be a crime on the UKBA's part. LOL JK....but hey you got to have a sense of humor don't you? :tongue1: All in all, "chin up lads/lassies!"


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

mel23 said:


> The projected timeline listed on the UKBA New York site is the same for all applications processed at that hub; currently it's showing 10 weeks for settlement applications. Since priority apps from Canada go to the NY hub then the 10 weeks timeline applies there as well. However, I don't pay much mind to that timeline because 10 weeks is an estimate, not accurate/set in stone. It could be less or more time; that's why I don't dwell on their fancy statistical #s. Blah....Plus I like to remain optimistic. I just keep checking my email hoping everyday that "today will be the day." I have a strong faith that I will hear something next week. God knows how much I miss my husband (as does every one else here in the same boat, I imagine). We had to spend our very 1st Valentine's Day as husband and wife away from each other. *sigh* That should be a crime on the UKBA's part. LOL JK....but hey you got to have a sense of humor don't you? :tongue1: All in all, "chin up lads/lassies!"


That 10 week wait is more of an indication for non priority applications.... while it is true that the clock starts ticking for _everyone_ once the application is signed for in the mail room, priority applications bypass the wait from the back of the line. This queue jump can reduce the wait by weeks, regardless of country of origin.


----------



## freecake

Hey there, just thought I'd add my story to the group. 

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Sun. Feb 3, online
Date biometrics taken: Wed. Feb 6
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Fri. Feb 8 according to Worldbridge site 
Date email confirmation received: Mon. Feb 11
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: Website said 8 days, now says 10. 
Date your visa was received: Not yet... and FREAKING OUT.


I am super, super worried about this. My flight is already booked for the 27th and I'm terrified it's not going to get back to me in time. Someone told me Monday is a holiday in the US too? Feel like I'm really pushing it. Someone please reassure me?


----------



## mel23

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> That 10 week wait is more of an indication for non priority applications.... while it is true that the clock starts ticking for _everyone_ once the application is signed for in the mail room, priority applications bypass the wait from the back of the line. This queue jump can reduce the wait by weeks, regardless of country of origin.


it now says 7 weeks


----------



## mel23

*+ thoughts*



freecake said:


> Hey there, just thought I'd add my story to the group.
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Sun. Feb 3, online
> Date biometrics taken: Wed. Feb 6
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Fri. Feb 8 according to Worldbridge site
> Date email confirmation received: Mon. Feb 11
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: Website said 8 days, now says 10.
> Date your visa was received: Not yet... and FREAKING OUT.
> 
> 
> I am super, super worried about this. My flight is already booked for the 27th and I'm terrified it's not going to get back to me in time. Someone told me Monday is a holiday in the US too? Feel like I'm really pushing it. Someone please reassure me?


Have some faith... you still have a whole week and a few days left;so what if Monday is a US holiday (President's Day). You should hear something positive soon.


----------



## Lostmymind

Here is mine ... very worried

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: spouse visa priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 19th Dec 2012
Date biometrics taken: 26 Dec 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 Dec 2012 (NY/USA)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Requested More docs on 16/01/13 (tenancy agreement)
Projected timeline given: none given
Received Email: Decision made 11/02/13 (no further info)
Date your visa was received: waiting sick, beyond ....


----------



## Lostmymind

I have been trying to anaylize what my decision could be. I fulfilled the "additional documents" request, ... I am thinking, if there was something wrong / negative, it would have just been refused. But, I waited all week, and watched the UPS truck drive-by without stopping.
Most extreme stressful time of my life, and I have been, seen & returned from hell'ish events in my past. I just take this one personal.


----------



## jsandi

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: 14/02/13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:14/02/13
Office location processing your visa:Manila
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received: Just got to wait which is hard but exciting!


----------



## mel23

Lostmymind said:


> I have been trying to anaylize what my decision could be. I fulfilled the "additional documents" request, ... I am thinking, if there was something wrong / negative, it would have just been refused. But, I waited all week, and watched the UPS truck drive-by without stopping.
> Most extreme stressful time of my life, and I have been, seen & returned from hell'ish events in my past. I just take this one personal.


hope you have a positive result in the mail either saturday or monday. Keep us posted...


----------



## FreeSpirit1

*Ancestory Visa*

So here's mine.....
Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry
Date application submitted (online or in person): December 13 2012
Date biometrics taken: December 17 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: December 20 2012
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 5-15 days 
Date your visa was received: December 28 2012 email confirmation, January 1st 2013 passport with Visa in arrived


----------



## bkalex

mel23 said:


> Wow...that's weird because you should have gotten something about a receipt from "Visa Sheffield" and the subject is "Unclassified UK visa" .The email is [email protected].
> 
> I found this website with contact info for the UKBA in Sheffield. Any brave souls want to try their luck and see what information they can get? here is the site:
> 
> Let me know the outcome if anyone tries.


As always, thanks to everyone! Still no word at all from UKBA (even the receipt email) so Leanna, your comment made me very happy, hopefully I just get the VISA. Here's my next issue, when I filled out the application, I used my Chicago address, which my husband moved out of yesterday and I am leaving today. for NY. We will be there until he leaves for the flight we both have booked for Monday! So worried if my visa does arrive what will happen, and if I do a change of address, will that slow the process down even more?

Trying to mitigate this, we called the Sheffield number you had found mel23, and no joy. They only provide info on students and employers. Oh well, it was worth a shot!!! Now just still waiting....

Any help or advice on the change of address would be appreciated!


----------



## mel23

*change of addresswith the post office*



bkalex said:


> As always, thanks to everyone! Still no word at all from UKBA (even the receipt email) so Leanna, your comment made me very happy, hopefully I just get the VISA. Here's my next issue, when I filled out the application, I used my Chicago address, which my husband moved out of yesterday and I am leaving today. for NY. We will be there until he leaves for the flight we both have booked for Monday! So worried if my visa does arrive what will happen, and if I do a change of address, will that slow the process down even more?
> 
> Trying to mitigate this, we called the Sheffield number you had found mel23, and no joy. They only provide info on students and employers. Oh well, it was worth a shot!!! Now just still waiting....
> 
> Any help or advice on the change of address would be appreciated!


How about doing a change of address with your local post office. that way they will forward all the mail addressed to your old address to your new address. About flying soon...email world bridge and ask them for a status update and tell them you ask because you have had no communication from the UKBA at all, not even a receipt email....sorry about the number not being of any help, but it was worth a shot. hope it all works out 4 you as you would like.


----------



## Lnl13

Update time:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee visa priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 5th Feb 2013
Date biometrics taken: 8th Feb 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th Feb 2013 (per fedex email)
Visa application assigned to ECO email: 19 Feb 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: ????
Date your visa was received: waiting

Finally received an email from the Sheffield office that my application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer, this is good right? There was nothing about my application being priority but I assume that if it's assigned to someone, it was done as priority? 
Excited but also scared out of my mind!!!


----------



## mel23

Lnl13 said:


> Update time:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee visa priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 5th Feb 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 8th Feb 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th Feb 2013 (per fedex email)
> Visa application assigned to ECO email: 19 Feb 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: ????
> Date your visa was received: waiting
> 
> Finally received an email from the Sheffield office that my application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer, this is good right? There was nothing about my application being priority but I assume that if it's assigned to someone, it was done as priority?
> Excited but also scared out of my mind!!!


yeahhhhhhhhh! bravo. Did it say "assigned to", or "being prepared to be assigned to an entrance clearance officer?"


----------



## Lnl13

"Your application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer at the visa processing centre in Sheffield for assessment and consideration against the United Kingdom Immigration Rules."


----------



## mel23

Lnl13 said:


> "Your application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer at the visa processing centre in Sheffield for assessment and consideration against the United Kingdom Immigration Rules."


oh wow! congrats!that's really good. you should have your visa soon.


----------



## Lnl13

Oh, I hope so!! Our appointment to give notice is coming soon- I really hope he doesn't have to call and cancel it. Any updates on your own visa?


----------



## mel23

Lnl13 said:


> Oh, I hope so!! Our appointment to give notice is coming soon- I really hope he doesn't have to call and cancel it. Any updates on your own visa?


i haven't heard anything yet, but I'm hopeful that i will hear back this week.


----------



## Brynna87

Hey ukmama, 

You appear to be the only Canadian aside from myself with a visa in progress. I applied for Fiance priority about 10 days after you! Any word? It seems like the US priority visas are processing a lot quicker. I got an email when my package arrived in NYC and was opened, but nothing since. You get any further emails? 

Brynna

x



ukmama93 said:


> Does anyone know what the timeline for Canadian priority UK settlement applications are? I saw on the 'UK in the US' website that settlement applications (from the US) are now taking 10 weeks (yikes) and kind of freaked out but I didn't realize that US priority applications are going to Sheffield as well. I can't seem to find anything on what is happening with Canadian applications...
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: spouse visa priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 17th Jan 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 21 Jan 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22 Jan 2013
> Office location processing your visa: New York (email received from UKBA on 22 Jan 2013)
> Projected timeline given: none given
> Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## ukmama93

Brynna87 said:


> Hey ukmama,
> 
> You appear to be the only Canadian aside from myself with a visa in progress. I applied for Fiance priority about 10 days after you! Any word? It seems like the US priority visas are processing a lot quicker. I got an email when my package arrived in NYC and was opened, but nothing since. You get any further emails?
> 
> Brynna
> 
> x


I haven't received anything either. Just the first one that said they would open it first. This process is nerve wracking - my husband and I have been married for more than 20 years and I found myself thinking 'have I proved we have a genuine and subsisting relationship?' Does a couple of kids born in the UK count?' (We lived in the UK for the first few years we were married).

Do you really think it will be a shorter time frame for us? I get the impression that Fiance visa's take less time than settlement visas. I hope you get yours soon - are you getting married soon? It seems that UKBA in New York is only doing priority settlement visas from Canada (aside from non settlement visas of course) - all the US settlement visa appear to be going to the UK whether they are priority or not but I'm sure they still have a backlog before the change was made. So I am just sitting and waiting and hoping! Where are you located in Canada?


----------



## Brynna87

ukmama93 said:


> I haven't received anything either. Just the first one that said they would open it first. This process is nerve wracking - my husband and I have been married for more than 20 years and I found myself thinking 'have I proved we have a genuine and subsisting relationship?' Does a couple of kids born in the UK count?' (We lived in the UK for the first few years we were married).
> 
> Do you really think it will be a shorter time frame for us? I get the impression that Fiance visa's take less time than settlement visas. I hope you get yours soon - are you getting married soon? It seems that UKBA in New York is only doing priority settlement visas from Canada (aside from non settlement visas of course) - all the US settlement visa appear to be going to the UK whether they are priority or not but I'm sure they still have a backlog before the change was made. So I am just sitting and waiting and hoping! Where are you located in Canada?


I'm sure you're proof of relationship is beyond fine. lol. I've only been with my fiance for a year, but I was pretty okay with our proof. Mostly I just sent some photos and train ticket receipts. 

We're getting married August 9th, but there's so much to plan! And if it's not approved it'll have to be moved. So the sooner we know, the better! 

I have no idea about the time frame. Going back through this thread, there are americans who had priority who got their visas in 2-3 weeks in January. So I don't know, it seems like we're going to have a longer time frame than them. But hopefully it won't be too much worse and our priority will kick in ASAP! I'm biting my nails off every second these days. As for the difference between spouse and fiance, there doesn't really seem to be much difference in waits that I've seen. Fiance visa is still technically a settlement visa and you have to send all the same proof as a settlement visa. So I think it's pretty much the same. 

I'm in British Columbia, on Vancouver Island. You?


----------



## ukmama93

Brynna87 said:


> I'm sure you're proof of relationship is beyond fine. lol. I've only been with my fiance for a year, but I was pretty okay with our proof. Mostly I just sent some photos and train ticket receipts.
> 
> We're getting married August 9th, but there's so much to plan! And if it's not approved it'll have to be moved. So the sooner we know, the better!
> 
> I have no idea about the time frame. Going back through this thread, there are americans who had priority who got their visas in 2-3 weeks in January. So I don't know, it seems like we're going to have a longer time frame than them. But hopefully it won't be too much worse and our priority will kick in ASAP! I'm biting my nails off every second these days. As for the difference between spouse and fiance, there doesn't really seem to be much difference in waits that I've seen. Fiance visa is still technically a settlement visa and you have to send all the same proof as a settlement visa. So I think it's pretty much the same.
> 
> I'm in British Columbia, on Vancouver Island. You?


Well I hope you are right about the priority kicking in! I didn't realize there was so much work in the fiance visa! I'm in Ontario in the Niagara Region.


----------



## mel23

*time line update*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: settlement/ spouse visa priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 16th Jan 2013
Date biometrics taken: 29th Jan 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 31 Jan 2013 (per fedex email)
Visa app received email from UK Sheffield: Feb 5th 2013
Visa application "processed email": 21 Feb 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none give but took 13 business days to be processed
Date your visa was received: waiting for it to come in the mail

Today, Feb 21st 2013, I received an email from UK Sheffield stating that my visa application was processed and will be mailed out to me shortly. It didn't say whether I received the visa or not, just that my application was processed. I didn't get a tracking number or anything like that. I'm anxiously waiting to see whether my processed application was approved, or not. I'll let you all know what the outcome is when my documents are returned. I'm shaking uncontrollably.


----------



## Dr islam ghanem

*to Scotland*

:ranger:What is immigration requirements for Ph.D to Scotland , And what are the easiest State for Migration to holders Phd in anthropology
and thank you for any information​


----------



## mel23

my miscalculation (math's not my best subject), it took 11 business days for my application to be "processed". I started counting from Feb 5th (that's when I got the email from Sheffield stating they had received my application) to Feb 21st (" your visa application has been processed and your documents will me mailed out to you shortly" email).

My advice to those waiting, is to email world bridge for a case status and explain your situation. 

Especially those people (applying from the US) who bought priority service after they have mailed in the application. Ask world bridge to find out whether Sheffield is processing your application as a priority or not. I would also refax/ re-email ( Fax: 1-212-754-3062 or E-mail: [email protected]) a copy of your priority receipt again. For your fax cover letter, tell them that you would like to request that your application be processed as a priority and this is your second request. Tell them that you would appreciate a prompt response to this matter;also include, in the cover letter for the fax or in your the email: your full name, DOB, Visa reference # (it starts with "GWF"), and reference # of the priority receipt (the # right below the bar code), along with a copy of that receipt with the bar code visible. Also let them know when you made the 1st request. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Lostmymind

Hey Mel23,

Happy to hear you got your email .. been waiting to hear someone else get an email ... It has been 9 working days since I got my "a decision has been made ... " email ... and still nothing. (Monday Fed 11th in the AM UK time)

Please post when you hear something .. I will do the same.


----------



## Lalalandtouk

mel23 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: settlement/ spouse visa priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 16th Jan 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 29th Jan 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 31 Jan 2013 (per fedex email)
> Visa app received email from UK Sheffield: Feb 5th 2013
> Visa application "processed email": 21 Feb 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: none give but took 13 business days to be processed
> Date your visa was received: waiting for it to come in the mail
> 
> Today, Feb 21st 2013, I received an email from UK Sheffield stating that my visa application was processed and will be mailed out to me shortly. It didn't say whether I received the visa or not, just that my application was processed. I didn't get a tracking number or anything like that. I'm anxiously waiting to see whether my processed application was approved, or not. I'll let you all know what the outcome is when my documents are returned. I'm shaking uncontrollably.


Congrats mel! Im so happy for you. I'm still waiting. Going out of my mind. It's been 15 business days since the email from Sheffield. My biggest mistake was using an incompetent visa service and they've cause me nothing but grief n more stress. Does anyone know how the visa will get returned to me if the ups overnight service was not selected? Cause I may have a heart attack if it's royal mail. Thanks.


----------



## bkalex

*Congrats!!*



mel23 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: settlement/ spouse visa priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 16th Jan 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 29th Jan 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 31 Jan 2013 (per fedex email)
> Visa app received email from UK Sheffield: Feb 5th 2013
> Visa application "processed email": 21 Feb 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: none give but took 13 business days to be processed
> Date your visa was received: waiting for it to come in the mail
> 
> Today, Feb 21st 2013, I received an email from UK Sheffield stating that my visa application was processed and will be mailed out to me shortly. It didn't say whether I received the visa or not, just that my application was processed. I didn't get a tracking number or anything like that. I'm anxiously waiting to see whether my processed application was approved, or not. I'll let you all know what the outcome is when my documents are returned. I'm shaking uncontrollably.


lane: Congratulations!! So happy for you! 
Jealous, still have not received any word from Sheffield...emailed WorldBridge about my change of address, after a day the response I received was that they had to escalate it to the consulate...finally some action has to be taken by them and maybe I will know better! 

Your visa is supposed to come via UPS, not sure if you have a "myups" account, but this will notify you whenever a shipment from them is processed. Might calm the nerves and allow you to track it! Congrats again!


----------



## ukmama93

mel23 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: settlement/ spouse visa priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 16th Jan 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 29th Jan 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 31 Jan 2013 (per fedex email)
> Visa app received email from UK Sheffield: Feb 5th 2013
> Visa application "processed email": 21 Feb 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: none give but took 13 business days to be processed
> Date your visa was received: waiting for it to come in the mail
> 
> Today, Feb 21st 2013, I received an email from UK Sheffield stating that my visa application was processed and will be mailed out to me shortly. It didn't say whether I received the visa or not, just that my application was processed. I didn't get a tracking number or anything like that. I'm anxiously waiting to see whether my processed application was approved, or not. I'll let you all know what the outcome is when my documents are returned. I'm shaking uncontrollably.


Congrats Mel123!!! 

It is amazing that the priority applications going to Sheffield are being processed so fast! We poor Canadians who chose priority appear to be languishing in New York....


----------



## mel23

*Thank you*

Thank you guys, but I can't celebrate yet as I have not even received a tracking number yet, and do not know whether I was approved or not. However, I do have faith. "God is good."

UKmama93, Thanks; you should contact world bridge to inquire about your case.

Bkalex, thank you. Hopefully you hear something soon as well. Unfortunately, I do not have a UPS account. I'm even more anxious now than I was before my application was "processed" lol

lalalandtouk, I suggest you contact world bridge about your case, and see what you can find out. About the mail question, I'm not sure about a response. Didn't you pay the extra $12 to mail your documents back to you afterward? That should have been paid when filling out the visa application online, and I don't believe it was optional. Correct me if I'm wrong. I pray that they do not use royal mail to return your documents though, because RM is horrible. What has your agency told you regarding your application?

Lostmymind, thank you and congrats to you as well; do you at least have a tracking number to track your package? It was my understanding the "decision has been made" emails usually have tracking numbers, if i recall correctly. I will update as soon as I get an email with a tracking number or my documents back from Sheffield.


----------



## mel23

Lnl13 said:


> "Your application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer at the visa processing centre in Sheffield for assessment and consideration against the United Kingdom Immigration Rules."


Any updates on you app?


----------



## heartbroken

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Settlement
Date application submitted: 22 Jan 2013
Date biometrics taken: 22 Jan 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 Jan 2013 
Projected timeline given: 2 - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: email confirm visa approval on 20 Feb 2013!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so damn happy this visa business is finally over! Finally we can be reunited! Problem is, the visa is only valid from April :-( But it's much better than no visa at all


----------



## Lostmymind

Hey there mel23,

No nothing .. no tracking number .. and it has been 10.5 days since the "made a decision" email.

This UPS tracker service ... I figured it out. Its called "MyUPS" .. and you can sign up for free through UPS (dot com). I ran it through, found a recently delivered package, but nothing on its way still.

Theory?

Maybe they are sending batches of "processed" applications (bi-)monthly back to UKBA NY? Cause $12 for international delivery ... seems a bit outdated now?
Just a thought.


----------



## Lnl13

mel23 said:


> Any updates on you app?


Unfortunately no. The day after I received the email that made me so excited, I received the "Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed. Priority Service..." So now I feel I'm back at the start all over again. Both emails came from the Sheffield office, just out of sync. I haven't received anything since. 

My fingers are crossed for you, for us all. It seems so cruel to just say that your visa was issued and then hear nothing else at all!!! Hopefully your visa will come in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Lnl13

Lostmymind said:


> Hey there mel23,
> 
> No nothing .. no tracking number .. and it has been 10.5 days since the "made a decision" email.
> 
> This UPS tracker service ... I figured it out. Its called "MyUPS" .. and you can sign up for free through UPS (dot com). I ran it through, found a recently delivered package, but nothing on its way still.
> 
> Theory?
> 
> Maybe they are sending batches of "processed" applications (bi-)monthly back to UKBA NY? Cause $12 for international delivery ... seems a bit outdated now?
> Just a thought.



I feel upset for you! To pay all that money and have all that worry for a decision and still not hear about your decision for almost 2 weeks!! Have you contacted World Bridge? If not, it may be worth it to see of they could at least find out where your package is.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Lnl13 said:


> I feel upset for you! To pay all that money and have all that worry for a decision and still not hear about your decision for almost 2 weeks!! Have you contacted World Bridge? If not, it may be worth it to see of they could at least find out where your package is.


WorldBridge won't have any information on the package. They're a third party agency contracted by the UKBA to field general inquiries and do biometrics.

Most likely, the application is en-route to the New York hub from whence the package will be handed over to the appropriate courier company (DHL, FedEx, UPS, USPS etc). This transfer process does take a few days and then the sorting will take a couple of days as well... when my application was processed in New York back in July of last year, it was approved on a Tuesday, I was notified on a Wednesday but it wasn't picked up until Thursday. It arrived at my home in Vancouver on Friday.

All you can do is keep checking ups.com and wait for it to arrive some time next week (UPS doesn't deliver on Saturdays, at least not on the USD $12 tariff that you've paid for).


----------



## Ch1ps13

*Kiwi Fiance*

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Settlement
Date application submitted: 23 Jan 2013
Date biometrics taken: 23 Jan 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (We had to post it to Auckland, and the tracking number said it had arrived buy this date): 29 Jan 2013 
Projected timeline given: 2 - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Still awaiting

I know Manila Hub applications are few and far between, wondered if anyone has any idea of when we might hear something, anything would be nice. The wedding isn't until August however I'd like to spend some time with my Finace before then. Looking on the UKBA website it also says there's no point chasing until it's been 24 weeks (End of July ish) I'm no good at waiting

Younger Brother:

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: YMS
Date application submitted: 23 Jan 2013
Date biometrics taken: 19 Jan 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (We had to post it to Auckland, and the tracking number said it had arrived buy this date): 29 Jan 2013 
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: E-mail week of 4th Feb

Passport arrived in the postbox the following week

Seemingly YMS are processed considerably faster!


----------



## Dr islam ghanem

*phd1*

:ranger:phd.
I know I don't have a phd in Engineering which will have some advantages in immigration but is there advantages for phd in a rare speciality and I mean "economic Anthropology " and thank you for any information


----------



## mel23

*You may have a point*



Lostmymind said:


> Hey there mel23,
> 
> No nothing .. no tracking number .. and it has been 10.5 days since the "made a decision" email.
> 
> This UPS tracker service ... I figured it out. Its called "MyUPS" .. and you can sign up for free through UPS (dot com). I ran it through, found a recently delivered package, but nothing on its way still.
> 
> Theory?
> 
> Maybe they are sending batches of "processed" applications (bi-)monthly back to UKBA NY? Cause $12 for international delivery ... seems a bit outdated now?
> Just a thought.


You might be onto something with that theory. I made a my ups account last night, now the wait begins.


----------



## mel23

Lnl13 said:


> Unfortunately no. The day after I received the email that made me so excited, I received the "Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed. Priority Service..." So now I feel I'm back at the start all over again. Both emails came from the Sheffield office, just out of sync. I haven't received anything since.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you, for us all. It seems so cruel to just say that your visa was issued and then hear nothing else at all!!! Hopefully your visa will come in the mail tomorrow.


you know I wouldn't be surprised that your application has already been processed and you just didn't receive a notification email. If lostmymind and westcoastcanadiangirl are right, your docs might be in route back to NY in a big ole batch of "processed" apps. However, I do admit not knowing sucks. They should at least notify us of what is going on. I wonder if anyone else who has received their Docs/visa back from Sheffield (not NY) have experienced this? I would love to hear from them.


----------



## cciniglio

Fiance Visa from USA to move to UK - non priority (I didn't have an option for priority?):

*Jan 31:* Date that the NY office received my completed original app that I'd sent, including biometrics (per UPS site - I didn't receive any other notification from the Visa people that it was received)
*Feb 19:* first communication: first email from VisaSheffield that my application had been assigned
*Feb 20:* second email from VisaSheffield that my application had been organized for review by entry clearance officer
*Feb 22:* third email from VisaSheffield that a decision had been made and my application and passport is being UPSed back to me. I received a UPS tracking number. I tracked it at the UPS site and it shows that it is coming back to my home (not through the NY office as I worried), but it hasn't been sent yet (just label created).
*Current status: *Waiting for UPS package. The email didn't say what decision had been made so I don't know yet.


----------



## Brynna87

cciniglio said:


> Fiance Visa from USA to move to UK - non priority (I didn't have an option for priority?):
> 
> Jan 31: Date that the NY office received my completed original app that I'd sent, including biometrics (per UPS site - I didn't receive any other notification from the Visa people that it was received)
> Feb 19: first communication: first email from VisaSheffield that my application had been assigned
> Feb 20: second email from VisaSheffield that my application had been organized for review by entry clearance officer
> Feb 22: third email from VisaSheffield that a decision had been made and my application and passport is being UPSed back to me. I received a UPS tracking number. I tracked it at the UPS site and it shows that it is coming back to my home (not through the NY office as I worried), but it hasn't been sent yet (just label created).
> Current status: Waiting for UPS package. The email didn't say what decision had been made so I don't know yet.


Wow that was quick for a non priority, very jealous! Hope its a good response! Still waiting for my priority app, but it's being processed in NYC I suppose so they must be slower.


----------



## Lalalandtouk

mel23 said:


> Thank you guys, but I can't celebrate yet as I have not even received a tracking number yet, and do not know whether I was approved or not. However, I do have faith. "God is good."
> 
> UKmama93, Thanks; you should contact world bridge to inquire about your case.
> 
> Bkalex, thank you. Hopefully you hear something soon as well. Unfortunately, I do not have a UPS account. I'm even more anxious now than I was before my application was "processed" lol
> 
> lalalandtouk, I suggest you contact world bridge about your case, and see what you can find out. About the mail question, I'm not sure about a response. Didn't you pay the extra $12 to mail your documents back to you afterward? That should have been paid when filling out the visa application online, and I don't believe it was optional. Correct me if I'm wrong. I pray that they do not use royal mail to return your documents though, because RM is horrible. What has your agency told you regarding your application?
> 
> Lostmymind, thank you and congrats to you as well; do you at least have a tracking number to track your package? It was my understanding the "decision has been made" emails usually have tracking numbers, if i recall correctly. I will update as soon as I get an email with a tracking number or my documents back from Sheffield.


Well email from ukba received. My visa application was denied, I will receive my stuff back on Monday. I'm absolutely devastated and frankly pissed off. Does anyone know when I can go back on the regular landing visa or do I need to do something else. All of my stuff is in uk with my husband and we are going to need to make arrangements for him to move to USA.


----------



## Joppa

Lalalandtouk said:


> Well email from ukba received. My visa application was denied, I will receive my stuff back on Monday. I'm absolutely devastated and frankly pissed off. Does anyone know when I can go back on the regular landing visa or do I need to do something else. All of my stuff is in uk with my husband and we are going to need to make arrangements for him to move to USA.


Wait until you read the rejection letter before you do anything. It wil spell out the precise reasons for denial according to immigration rules.

For your next visit to UK, you are strongly advised to apply for a visitor visa in advance because of your settlement visa denial. This greatly reduces the possibility of denied entry and next flight home.


----------



## mel23

*I'm sorry*



Lalalandtouk said:


> Well email from ukba received. My visa application was denied, I will receive my stuff back on Monday. I'm absolutely devastated and frankly pissed off. Does anyone know when I can go back on the regular landing visa or do I need to do something else. All of my stuff is in uk with my husband and we are going to need to make arrangements for him to move to USA.


My apologies. :-( Didn't you use a visa service? When did you get your email? did it have a tracking #? and did the actually say " your visa application was denied" in the email? If you're still interested, can't you appeal?


----------



## Lalalandtouk

I don't plan on doing anything until I get my stuff back. Is it possible to get a visitors visa? Or can it get denied too? I'll keep updated with info I receive


----------



## Lalalandtouk

I used the worst visa service on the planet email was received yesterday n yes there was tracking number. Yes it said my application was denied.


----------



## Joppa

Lalalandtouk said:


> I don't plan on doing anything until I get my stuff back. Is it possible to get a visitors visa? Or can it get denied too? I'll keep updated with info I receive


That depends on whether you meet all the requirements for a vsisitor visa. Often for someone who has had their settlement visa denied, it hinges on how strong your ties are at home, such as a job, family responsibility or business interest, because they are on the lookout for those using the visitor route to live in UK long-term.


----------



## mel23

Lalalandtouk said:


> I used the worst visa service on the planet email was received yesterday n yes there was tracking number. Yes it said my application was denied.


I'm so sorry to hear that, but hopefully your rejection letter says it was rejected for something stupid and easily rectifiable like you forgot to sign something or a little thing like that (fingers crossed) and you'll be able to fix it and reapply successfully. Again I'm very sorry.


----------



## Lalalandtouk

Thanks Joppa


----------



## mel23

*Question 4 Joppa*

Joppa, I'm confused. Thursday I got an email from VisaSheffield Saying " your application has currently been processed in our centre and should hopefully be sent out via courier shortly."

This morning I got an email from them saying " No decision has been made on your application yet. It's been assigned to an ECO. I'm not sure when your documents will be returned to you."

What the heck?! Talk about self contradiction. I don't even know anymore what's going on. If it is truly with an ECO, I wonder how long it takes to come to a decision. I wonder if my husband being in the British army has anything to do with it...?


----------



## SmudgeReRe

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Marriage and 3 Child Settlement Visas (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Jan 4, 2013
Date biometrics taken: Jan 7, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 18, 2013 in NYC and Jan 29, 2013 Sheffield UK email stating they received our visa application/packages
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Got an email from Sheffield today: "your visa has been issued" 
I'm super excited but it didn't say visas. Should I be concerned about my children's visas? has anyone received an email that applied with their children and got the same response?


----------



## mallen1024

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Priority Settlement - Fiancée 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Jan 11, 2013
Date biometrics taken: Jan 23, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 31, in Sheffield UK email stating they received our visa application/packages
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date Financial Sponsor (Fiancée) emailed for additional financial documents: Feb 15, 2013
Date additional documents received: Feb 18, 2013


Hello all! This is my first post  I stumbled upon this site and found what I've read to be quite useful.

I have a query on the timeline for my Visa. I had a Visa application which was previously denied. This was because I applied for a Settlement Visa as an Unmarried Partner and I was a few months short of the two years, so it was declined. I was admitted to the UK to live with my fiancée for two and a half months and left on time.

I have now re-applied with a Priority application. This has been delayed a while as my fiancée had to get some additional bank statements and payslips. This took him a little while to get together, but they were all sent through. We had an e-mail acknowledging their arrival from the person who originally contacted him. Nothing else has been requested. I assume that is a good thing?

As I have had a Visa refused prior, can I expect a delay. The reason for refusal prior was pretty simple? Does the clock start ticking from when they received the documents requested? If so? What in your experience of people receiving their Visa through the priority route in terms of timeline. Any help would be gratefully received.

Thanks!!!


----------



## AmyD

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Priority Fiancé Visa 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 18 Feb, 2013
Date biometrics taken: 21 Feb, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22 Feb 2013 according to FedEx, 26 Feb according to UKBA
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 3 weeks-ish

I received an email today (26 Feb) that did mention priority (I saw a few pages back some were saying the email didn't mention priority.) This is the text:

Dear Applicant,

Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed.

Priority Service:

Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications.
Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or due to delays in processing times.

You will receive further e-mails advising you of –

1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and,
2. The outcome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package. 

We are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on UK visa services is available at www.visainfoservices.com

Regards,

UK Border Agency, Sheffield


----------



## mallen1024

UPDATE!!! Visa Issued today 26 February, 2013. Talk about FAST!!!! And that was after a previous refusal. WOW!


----------



## freecake

Update!

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Sun. Feb 3, online
Date biometrics taken: Wed. Feb 6
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Fri. Feb 8 according to Worldbridge site 
Date email confirmation received: Mon. Feb 11
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: Website said 8 days, then 10, then 11.
Date visa was issued according to email: Fri. Feb 22
Date passport arrived in hand: Mon. Feb 25

Arrived 2 days before my flight!!! That was cutting it close. Sooooo relieved. Thanks to everyone for the reassuring words. Off to London tonight!! Yay!


----------



## Lostmymind

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: spouse visa priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 19th Dec 2012
Date biometrics taken: 26 Dec 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 Dec 2012 (NY/USA)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Requested More docs on 16/01/13 (tenancy agreement)
Projected timeline given: none given
Received Email: Decision made 11/02/13 (no further info)
Received Email: 27/02/2013 VISA ISSUED!!!

Finally ... the day has come. 43 working days ... and its over.
Good luck to everyone, hope for the best.

Worst part of this experience, is just not knowing.

Lost < Found


----------



## bugplant

latest update:

Country applying from: within UK
Type of visa applied for: SET(M)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26/11/12 by post
Date biometrics taken: 27/12/12:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: can't remember now, about 1-1.5 weeks after.
Office location processing your visa: I sent the package to Durham, UK
Projected timeline given: mostly within 6 months
Date your visa was received:27/02/13

Totaly waiting time: 3 months


----------



## Lnl13

*Second update:*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee visa priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 5th Feb 2013
Date biometrics taken: 8th Feb 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th Feb 2013 (per fedex email)
Visa application assigned to ECO email: 19 Feb 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none
email stating visa was issued: 26 Feb 2013
Date your visa was received:*

After deciding that I wouldn't hear anything from the Sheffield office today- I was wonderfully surprised to get an email stating my visa was issued with the tracking number and everything. Granted, I know I cant celebrate too much until I actually see a visa in my hand, I feel optimistic now.*


----------



## bluejay123

Have any of the other Canadians waiting in New York Priority Service heard anything yet?
I'm pregnant and hoping to be with the father when I deliver....this is apparently not considered urgent.
: (

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: settlement/ spouse visa priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 25th Jan 2013
Date biometrics taken: 28th Jan 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 30 Jan 2013 (email from NY hub saying that my application was received and is being processed priority service)
Visa app received email from UK Sheffield: I think it's staying in NY
Visa application "processed email": waiting....
Office location processing your visa: new york, I think
Projected timeline given: worldbridge said 15-30 days when I posted it..ukba in ny says 8 weeks at present?!
Date your visa was received: waiting for it to come in the mail


----------



## cciniglio

Success!

Fiance Visa from USA to move to UK - non priority (I didn't have an option for priority?):

Jan 31: Date that the NY office received my completed original app that I'd sent, including biometrics (per UPS site - I didn't receive any other notification from the Visa people that it was received)
Feb 19: first communication: first email from VisaSheffield that my application had been assigned
Feb 20: second email from VisaSheffield that my application had been organized for review by entry clearance officer
Feb 22: third email from VisaSheffield that a decision had been made and my application and passport was being UPSed back to me. I received a UPS tracking number. 
The email didn't say what decision had been made.
Feb 25: per Ups tracking, my package set to arrive Feb 27
Feb 27: received my passport with visa inside!


----------



## ukmama93

bluejay123 said:


> Have any of the other Canadians waiting in New York Priority Service heard anything yet?
> I'm pregnant and hoping to be with the father when I deliver....this is apparently not considered urgent.
> : (
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: settlement/ spouse visa priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 25th Jan 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 28th Jan 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 30 Jan 2013 (email from NY hub saying that my application was received and is being processed priority service)
> Visa app received email from UK Sheffield: I think it's staying in NY
> Visa application "processed email": waiting....
> Office location processing your visa: new york, I think
> Projected timeline given: worldbridge said 15-30 days when I posted it..ukba in ny says 8 weeks at present?!
> Date your visa was received: waiting for it to come in the mail


Hi - I feel your pain! I applied priority from Toronto on Jan 21 and received email from UKBA in New York Jan 22, 2013 that my application had been received and have heard nothing since....I have no idea what is going on in NYC consulate - all US applications are going to Sheffield and the priority ones seem to be taking less time than priority Canadian ones! I have no idea what is going on with Canadian priority applications! Keep the faith - my (step) daughter is expecting as well - she is due in mid March and I would love to be there when the baby is born! I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## Brynna87

Oops, I thought I'd posted this last night, but looks like it didn't work. Was using my iphone so perhaps the app was messed up. Anyways, I have a great update. On Tuesday morning I received an email from the UKBA saying my Visa had been issued and dispatched with the courier. I've been tracking it since, and it's back in BC, so hopefully will have it tomorrow or the next day! So to the Canadians waiting on their visas, they are coming through. Not sure why mine was quicker than yours, other than the fact that mine is Fiancee and not Spouse. 


UPDATED TIMELINE

Country Applying From: Canada
Type of Visa: Settlement, Fiancee Priority. 
Date app submitted online: January 28th
Date Biometrics taken: January 31st
Date documentation received by UKBA: February 1st (as per email from UKBA)
Office Processing: NYC
Timeline: None given.
Visa Issued: February 26th (as per email from UKBA)
Passport Received: waiting, hopefully tomorrow!






bluejay123 said:


> Have any of the other Canadians waiting in New York Priority Service heard anything yet?
> I'm pregnant and hoping to be with the father when I deliver....this is apparently not considered urgent.
> : (
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: settlement/ spouse visa priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 25th Jan 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 28th Jan 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 30 Jan 2013 (email from NY hub saying that my application was received and is being processed priority service)
> Visa app received email from UK Sheffield: I think it's staying in NY
> Visa application "processed email": waiting....
> Office location processing your visa: new york, I think
> Projected timeline given: worldbridge said 15-30 days when I posted it..ukba in ny says 8 weeks at present?!
> Date your visa was received: waiting for it to come in the mail


----------



## ukmama93

Brynna87 said:


> Oops, I thought I'd posted this last night, but looks like it didn't work. Was using my iphone so perhaps the app was messed up. Anyways, I have a great update. On Tuesday morning I received an email from the UKBA saying my Visa had been issued and dispatched with the courier. I've been tracking it since, and it's back in BC, so hopefully will have it tomorrow or the next day! So to the Canadians waiting on their visas, they are coming through. Not sure why mine was quicker than yours, other than the fact that mine is Fiancee and not Spouse.
> 
> 
> UPDATED TIMELINE
> 
> Country Applying From: Canada
> Type of Visa: Settlement, Fiancee Priority.
> Date app submitted online: January 28th
> Date Biometrics taken: January 31st
> Date documentation received by UKBA: February 1st (as per email from UKBA)
> Office Processing: NYC
> Timeline: None given.
> Visa Issued: February 26th (as per email from UKBA)
> Passport Received: waiting, hopefully tomorrow!


Fantastic news for you! I am so pleased for you!


----------



## mel23

Lostmymind said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: spouse visa priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 19th Dec 2012
> Date biometrics taken: 26 Dec 2012
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 Dec 2012 (NY/USA)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Requested More docs on 16/01/13 (tenancy agreement)
> Projected timeline given: none given
> Received Email: Decision made 11/02/13 (no further info)
> Received Email: 27/02/2013 VISA ISSUED!!!
> 
> Finally ... the day has come. 43 working days ... and its over.
> Good luck to everyone, hope for the best.
> 
> Worst part of this experience, is just not knowing.
> 
> Lost < Found


Congrats to yoU!!!  STILL WAITING...


----------



## mel23

lnl13 said:


> country applying from: Usa
> type of visa applied for: Fiancee visa priority
> date application submitted (online or in person): Online 5th feb 2013
> date biometrics taken: 8th feb 2013
> date documentation was received by uk border agency office: 12th feb 2013 (per fedex email)
> visa application assigned to eco email: 19 feb 2013
> office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> projected timeline given: None
> email stating visa was issued: 26 feb 2013
> date your visa was received:*
> 
> after deciding that i wouldn't hear anything from the sheffield office today- i was wonderfully surprised to get an email stating my visa was issued with the tracking number and everything. Granted, i know i cant celebrate too much until i actually see a visa in my hand, i feel optimistic now.*


oh my...  ... Excited for you. Go girl


----------



## LisaF01

My husband's American and here on a fiance visa. We got married on 11/11/12

Country applying from: *UK* 
Type of visa applied for: *Spouse FLR(M)*
Date application posted: *13th November 2012*
Date of acknowledgement letter from Sheffield: *15th November 2012*
Date biometrics taken: *30th Jan 2013*
Date your visa was received: *Three and a half months in and we've not yet received the visa*

We think his original Fiance visa may have expired now too, although I assume this is OK in these circumstances. My husband wants to work, and we want to book our honeymoon too - very frustrating.


----------



## anthonymauro

Country applying from: CAMADA.
Type of visa applied for: Tier Five YMS
Date application posted: February 22, 2013
Date of acknowledgement letter from Sheffield: ???
Date biometrics taken: February 22, 2013
Date your visa was received: STILL WAITING.


----------



## Joppa

LisaF01 said:


> My husband's American and here on a fiance visa. We got married on 11/11/12
> 
> Country applying from: *UK*
> Type of visa applied for: *Spouse FLR(M)*
> Date application posted: *13th November 2012*
> Date of acknowledgement letter from Sheffield: *15th November 2012*
> Date biometrics taken: *30th Jan 2013*
> Date your visa was received: *Three and a half months in and we've not yet received the visa*
> 
> We think his original Fiance visa may have expired now too, although I assume this is OK in these circumstances. My husband wants to work, and we want to book our honeymoon too - very frustrating.


Your husband's fiancé visa is automatically extended until resolution of his FLR.
I'm afraid you are stuck in the enormous logjam of postal applications created since Summer 2012, and they are just getting round to processing those received in June and July last year. Meanwhile around 300 new applications are arriving each week and it will be months before they get a look in. I'd imagine you won't hear much before June or July - pity you didn't go for same-day premium service.


----------



## ukmama93

*It's a banner week for Canadians!!*

Hi y'all,

I received my 'Your visa has been issued' email this morning at 10:46 am. So relieved! 

I applied in Toronto and as I understand it, everything will go back to the Worldbridge office in Toronto. Worldbridge will notify me when they receive my package and it is ready for pickup..

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: spouse visa priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 17th Jan 2013
Date biometrics taken: 21 Jan 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22 Jan 2013 
Office location processing your visa: New York (email received from UKBA on 22 Jan 2013)
Projected timeline given: none given
Date your visa was received: _March 1, 2013_

I calculate that as 28 working days (with Feb 18 as a US holiday)...


----------



## Brynna87

ukmama93 said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> I received my 'Your visa has been issued' email this morning at 10:46 am. So relieved!
> 
> I applied in Toronto and as I understand it, everything will go back to the Worldbridge office in Toronto. Worldbridge will notify me when they receive my package and it is ready for pickup..
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: spouse visa priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 17th Jan 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 21 Jan 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22 Jan 2013
> Office location processing your visa: New York (email received from UKBA on 22 Jan 2013)
> Projected timeline given: none given
> Date your visa was received: _March 1, 2013[/I
> 
> I calculate that as 28 working days (with Feb 18 as a US holiday)..._


_


YAY!!! Congrats! Such a relief right?_


----------



## tosi1

Country Applying From: ITALY.
Type of Visa: Settlement SPOUSE.
Date app submitted online: January 2nd.
Date app submitted at worldbridge ROME ITALY: January 9th.
Date Biometrics taken: January 9th.
Date documentation received by UKBA CROYDON: JANUARY 10th.
Office Processing: AS SHOWN ON UKBA WEBSITE 95% within 12 weeks, and 100% within 24weeks.
Timeline given BY WORLDBRIDGE: 12 weeks.
Visa Issued: Still waiting.


Its been just over 7 weeks. Hopefully will hear something soon fingers crossed...


----------



## LisaF01

Joppa said:


> Your husband's fiancé visa is automatically extended until resolution of his FLR.
> I'm afraid you are stuck in the enormous logjam of postal applications created since Summer 2012, and they are just getting round to processing those received in June and July last year. Meanwhile around 300 new applications are arriving each week and it will be months before they get a look in. I'd imagine you won't hear much before June or July - pity you didn't go for same-day premium service.


Hiya Joppa,
Many thanks for your reply, this is really awful - they want immigrants to be self-supporting, and yet my husband can't start his new job. Additionally, he can't register with the DVLA or the NHS - really stupid!

Incidentally, I did try to book an appointment for the same-day service and couldn't get one within 8 weeks, and since they were (and still are) advertising 95% of applications processed within 12 weeks, we thought it wouldn't be a problem so went ahead and posted it.

Where is the information coming from that they have such a backlog and any idea why they aren't giving any indication of this on their emails, etc? If they had indicated this at the time of applying, we would of course have gone for a same-day appointment, even 3-4 months in advance if we could have got one.


----------



## 2farapart

We judge it by people reporting their results (often in this thread). It seems that, currently, people who posted their applications in June/July 2012 are starting to hear now. The problem is that we don't know how big a backlog UKBA has. All we can suggest is to keep an eye on this thread. Once people who applied for FLR visas mention "we applied August 2012" in their results, we might be getting past the backlog at last.


----------



## bluejay123

ukmama93 said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> I received my 'Your visa has been issued' email this morning at 10:46 am. So relieved!
> 
> I applied in Toronto and as I understand it, everything will go back to the Worldbridge office in Toronto. Worldbridge will notify me when they receive my package and it is ready for pickup..
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: spouse visa priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 17th Jan 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 21 Jan 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22 Jan 2013
> Office location processing your visa: New York (email received from UKBA on 22 Jan 2013)
> Projected timeline given: none given
> Date your visa was received: _March 1, 2013_
> 
> I calculate that as 28 working days (with Feb 18 as a US holiday)...


Oh thank you so much for posting this, it really helps to read this good news! Good luck to your daughter with the baby, I hope everything works out for your travel. Take care and congratulations!


----------



## LisaF01

2farapart said:


> We judge it by people reporting their results (often in this thread). It seems that, currently, people who posted their applications in June/July 2012 are starting to hear now. The problem is that we don't know how big a backlog UKBA has. All we can suggest is to keep an eye on this thread. Once people who applied for FLR visas mention "we applied August 2012" in their results, we might be getting past the backlog at last.


So is it only those posted within the UK that are part of the backlog, but those applied for from within the country of origin are going through quicker? That seems odd.....


----------



## Joppa

LisaF01 said:


> So is it only those posted within the UK that are part of the backlog, but those applied for from within the country of origin are going through quicker? That seems odd.....


Well, the argument seems to be that those who apply in UK, like you, have an option of paying extra for same-day premium service, so those who decide against it are made to wait as long as it takes for them to process them. I agree that the reality of postal backlog should be publicised so that applicants can make an informed choice.

Those who apply abroad have a different system. In most cases their applications are looked at locally or regionally, and except for a few countries like India, US etc, the number of applications is relatively small so they get sorted relatively quickly, even without premium or priority service. And in some jurisdictions, there is an option of paying extra to queue-jump, such as US, Canada and Japan. Now some North American applications, and from mainland Europe, are processed in UK, but they are handled at dedicated units in such places as Sheffield and Croydon and they don't get mixed up with applications made within UK.


----------



## Yoshi_1981

Hello to all you wonderful people!

Country applied from: Singapore
Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse) 
Date application submitted online: 28/12/2012
Documents submitted to VFS Singapore personally: 31/12/2012
Date Biometrics taken at VFS Singapore: 31/12/2012
Documents Despatched to British High Commission for processing: 31/12/2012
Visa under process: 07/01/2013
Email received that Visa has been despatched: 01/03/2013
Passport Ready for collection: 04/03/2013
Collected Passport: 04/03/2013
Visa effective date: 28/02/2013

BIG thank yous to everybody on this brilliant forum; especially to those who have shared their experiences and advice,appreciate it so very very very much!!! 

London, here I come  
xoxo


----------



## LisaF01

LisaF01 said:


> My husband's American and here on a fiance visa. We got married on 11/11/12
> 
> Country applying from: *UK*
> Type of visa applied for: *Spouse FLR(M)*
> Date application posted: *13th November 2012*
> Date of acknowledgement letter from Sheffield: *15th November 2012*
> Date biometrics taken: *30th Jan 2013*
> Date your visa was received: *Three and a half months in and we've not yet received the visa*
> 
> We think his original Fiance visa may have expired now too, although I assume this is OK in these circumstances. My husband wants to work, and we want to book our honeymoon too - very frustrating.


I sent an email to Visa Sheffield on Friday (1st March) to chase the application and have received a reply today, which says: 

_"A decision was made on the application on 01 March 2013. The decision should be with your husband shortly."_

I am hoping this is a positive decision, but I am too frightened to email them back and thank them and ask for more information.


----------



## AmyD

This is the happiest day of my life so far! I got my visa today! 

Country applied from: USA
Type of Visa applied for: Priority Fiancé Visa 
Date application submitted online: 18 Feb 2013
Date biometrics taken: 21 Feb 2013
Documents FedExed to NYC: 21 Feb 2013
Documents arrived in NYC: 22 Feb 2013 (according to FedEx)
Email received that application arrived in Sheffield: 26 Feb 2013
Email asking for me to clarify travel dates: 28 Feb 2013
Visa received: 4 March 2013

I never got a "your visa has been processed" email. In total it took four working days to get the visa (counting from the time I got the email stating it had arrived in Sheffield.)


----------



## mel23

*Joppa I'm Frustrated*

I'm really upset. I have a question for you Joppa, if you can answer, or anyone. Last Monday after emailing the ukba about a status update, they told me my app was being assessed by an ECO. It's been 6 business days since and I've heard nothing. I'm beginning to think they lied to me, because 1st they told me my application was already processed and will be shipped shortly, then i email them to clarify and they tell me it's still being assessed by an ECO. I applied from the US and I'm a US citizen, and a registered nurse.

What makes this more infuriating is that it seems that people are receiving their visa in 3 days to 1 week, while I'm left to dry up like a raisin in the sun. The ukba has had my spousal visa application since February 5th 2013 (per ukba email), and it's priority; I applied online from the USA January 16th 2013. Biometrics were done Feb 29th 2013. I'm just feeling really discouraged. How long does it take to assess an app? I did my app as a 3 ring binder with tabs and labels for every section; making it organized and easy to find what they need. 

My spouse is a HM soldier from a commonwealth country (Saint Lucia). Hope this is just plain laziness on the ukba's part and its not a race/prejudicial matter. Because that would be quite disgusting, if the former were indeed the case.


----------



## cciniglio

Mel21, I'm no expert, but I've noticed different processing times for spousal visas vs fiancé visas. Maybe that accounts for the difference. I think it's a good sign that your app is being assessed. Good luck!!


----------



## AmyD

The binder may have slowed things down a little bit; they don't recommend you bind the paperwork like that. I doubt very much that the lag is due to the racial prejudices of the ECO.

I'm puzzled at your timeline. Did you pay for priority after you sent the app? Why were your biometrics done so long after the app? 

Six days isn't a terribly long time. You're still well within the 'fifteen days' timeframe, counting from your biometrics.


----------



## mel23

BKalex have you heard anything further from the ukba?


----------



## mel23

AmyD said:


> The binder may have slowed things down a little bit; they don't recommend you bind the paperwork like that. I doubt very much that the lag is due to the racial prejudices of the ECO.
> 
> I'm puzzled at your timeline. Did you pay for priority after you sent the app? Why were your biometrics done so long after the app?
> 
> Six days isn't a terribly long time. You're still well within the 'fifteen days' timeframe, counting from your biometrics.


I did the priority afterward, however i got confirmation from the ukba that my priorty receipt was received. My Mistake, I meant my biometrics were done on Jan 29th. I don't understand how a binder will slow things down when the paperwork is in a sleeve and the tab for the sleeve is labeled. I know this is unlikely the racial thing but hey, I'm just frustrated to pay so much money and waiting so long with nada communication (until i tried to ascertain information)


----------



## mel23

cciniglio said:


> Mel21, I'm no expert, but I've noticed different processing times for spousal visas vs fiancé visas. Maybe that accounts for the difference. I think it's a good sign that your app is being assessed. Good luck!!


So have I;when I say "3 days to 1 week", I mean spousal visas not fiance. Because i would guess they need to process the fiance visas quicker to allow the couple to get married on time.
I would like to think the "being assessed by ECO" email to be a good sign, but i don't know if i should celebrate because prior to that email, they told me " Dear applicant, your visa application has currently been processed at one of our centres. Your documents should hopefully be returned via courier shortly" (that was Feb 21st). After I sent a clarification email, they replied by saying my application was not yet processed and that is is currently being assessed by an ECO (that was Feb 25th). So i don't know what to believe. I guess the mis/no communication is my biggest frustration- and world-bridge is ABSOLUTELY no help. 
At least when applying for settlement/greencard in the USA you get a case # that you can use to track your application's progress online. smh


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

mel23 said:


> I did the priority afterward, however i got confirmation from the ukba that my priorty receipt was received. My Mistake, I meant my biometrics were done on Jan 29th. *I don't understand how a binder will slow things down when the paperwork is in a sleeve and the tab for the sleeve is labeled.* I know this is unlikely the racial thing but hey, I'm just frustrated to pay so much money and waiting so long with nada communication (until i tried to ascertain information)


It will slow the process down because the ECO has to take every. single. page. out of every. single. sleeve. before they can start to arrange it to _their_ standard (if you'd had sent a tidy, unbound stack of papers, it would have been easy to thumb through them to find whatever they wanted)... you may think that the way in which you have things organised is 'helpful,' but (like any gigantic (dis)organisation), the UKBA have their way of doing things. To prove this, please _do not_ be surprised if, when you finally receive your documentation back, you find a jumbled mess of paper and sleeves crammed into the binder in no particular order. 

In regards to the time that its taking, since each application is unique, the amount of time it will take will vary from applicant to applicant... my non priority application was done slightly faster than the posted 'estimated wait', while someone else on this thread (50-60 pages ago now) had a priority app take way longer than the timeframe given for priority apps (this was last year)... the only thing that priority service (which I read somewhere _couldn't_ be purchased after the fact) guarantees is that the application will get to the front of the line faster than non-priority. A quick look at the UKBA website shows that the only stated "perk" of priority service is the 'front of the line' guarantee, and nothing more... it also states that there may be delays if you retrospectively buy priority service... consider yourself lucky, the page for Canada (Canadian applications go through NYC/Sheffield as well) says that buying priority service after the fact is _not_ an option. 

Unfortunately, all you can do is wait for them to email you. 

Good luck to you


----------



## putri_jogja

Yoshi_1981 said:


> Hello to all you wonderful people!
> 
> Country applied from: Singapore
> Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted online: 28/12/2012
> Documents submitted to VFS Singapore personally: 31/12/2012
> Date Biometrics taken at VFS Singapore: 31/12/2012
> Documents Despatched to British High Commission for processing: 31/12/2012
> Visa under process: 07/01/2013
> Email received that Visa has been despatched: 01/03/2013
> Passport Ready for collection: 04/03/2013
> Collected Passport: 04/03/2013
> Visa effective date: 28/02/2013
> 
> BIG thank yous to everybody on this brilliant forum; especially to those who have shared their experiences and advice,appreciate it so very very very much!!!
> 
> London, here I come
> xoxo



Congrat..!!!! 
Happy for you.
Here I am still waiting for my visa


----------



## mel23

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It will slow the process down because the ECO has to take every. single. page. out of every. single. sleeve. before they can start to arrange it to _their_ standard (if you'd had sent a tidy, unbound stack of papers, it would have been easy to thumb through them to find whatever they wanted)... you may think that the way in which you have things organised is 'helpful,' but (like any gigantic (dis)organisation), the UKBA have their way of doing things. To prove this, please _do not_ be surprised if, when you finally receive your documentation back, you find a jumbled mess of paper and sleeves crammed into the binder in no particular order.
> 
> In regards to the time that its taking, since each application is unique, the amount of time it will take will vary from applicant to applicant... my non priority application was done slightly faster than the posted 'estimated wait', while someone else on this thread (50-60 pages ago now) had a priority app take way longer than the timeframe given for priority apps (this was last year)... the only thing that priority service (which I read somewhere _couldn't_ be purchased after the fact) guarantees is that the application will get to the front of the line faster than non-priority. A quick look at the UKBA website shows that the only stated "perk" of priority service is the 'front of the line' guarantee, and nothing more... it also states that there may be delays if you retrospectively buy priority service... consider yourself lucky, the page for Canada (Canadian applications go through NYC/Sheffield as well) says that buying priority service after the fact is _not_ an option.
> 
> Unfortunately, all you can do is wait for them to email you.
> 
> Good luck to you


Thank you kindly for your words. Wish i would have known about the binder thing prior. I actually got the advice from someone else who had previously applied. Any who, say lavi! I'm just not gonna think about it anymore. When it comes, it comes.


----------



## janeiuk

*EEA1 and 2*

Country applying from:UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA2
Date application submitted (online or in person): Sent w. Royal Mail on 26/2-13
Date biometrics taken:n/a
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:27/2-13
Office location processing your visa:Liverpool
Projected timeline given:within the next 6 months
Date your visa was received:n/a

Very early days for us having just sent off EEA1 and 2. Just wanted to write a quick update because we received CoA yesterday with the right to work - yay, such a relief. Was not expecting it that quickly after only 3 business days. 

And so the wait begins!


----------



## LisaF01

*Update*



LisaF01 said:


> My husband's American and here on a fiance visa. We got married on 11/11/12
> 
> Country applying from: *UK*
> Type of visa applied for: *Spouse FLR(M)*
> Date application posted: *13th November 2012*
> Date of acknowledgement letter from Sheffield: *15th November 2012*
> Date biometrics taken: *30th Jan 2013*
> Date your visa was received: *Three and a half months in and we've not yet received the visa*
> 
> We think his original Fiance visa may have expired now too, although I assume this is OK in these circumstances. My husband wants to work, and we want to book our honeymoon too - very frustrating.


Received all our original documents back this morning, with two letters, waffling on for 3 pages, and detailing the new rules and stating that a separate biometric residence permit should be with is within 7 days.
I had not realised that the spouse FLR would not sit in my husband's passport, but would be a separate document, but hey, ho, looks like it will be here within 4 months of the original application. 
I hope this is good news for others with fairly straightforward postal spousal/FLR applications and that it means the big backlog since the rules change is getting cleared.


----------



## KiwiUK

mel23 said:


> I'm really upset. I have a question for you Joppa, if you can answer, or anyone. Last Monday after emailing the ukba about a status update, they told me my app was being assessed by an ECO. It's been 6 business days since and I've heard nothing. I'm beginning to think they lied to me, because 1st they told me my application was already processed and will be shipped shortly, then i email them to clarify and they tell me it's still being assessed by an ECO. I applied from the US and I'm a US citizen, and a registered nurse.
> 
> What makes this more infuriating is that it seems that people are receiving their visa in 3 days to 1 week, while I'm left to dry up like a raisin in the sun. The ukba has had my spousal visa application since February 5th 2013 (per ukba email), and it's priority; I applied online from the USA January 16th 2013. Biometrics were done Feb 29th 2013. I'm just feeling really discouraged. How long does it take to assess an app? I did my app as a 3 ring binder with tabs and labels for every section; making it organized and easy to find what they need.
> 
> My spouse is a HM soldier from a commonwealth country (Saint Lucia). Hope this is just plain laziness on the ukba's part and its not a race/prejudicial matter. Because that would be quite disgusting, if the former were indeed the case.



Hey mate,

I think you will be waiting quite abit longer yet, we applied on Jan 10th (that's the date when it was received in the manila office after being sent from australia for processing) and we only got an email today saying that it will be dispatched shortly, total time of 38 working days so far, we are all in the same boat, just keep waiting and stay positive!

Mike


----------



## bkalex

mel23 said:


> BKalex have you heard anything further from the ukba?


Hi Mel23,
I'm so sorry about these issues. Did you email the visa office or worldbridge? Actually, things got a bit out of control on our end since to change my flight for 25 Feb would cost me $800, no matter when I changed it to, and not knowing when I would actually fly to London, we were a mess. Especially with leaving our apt. Since a change of address with the post office only works for regular post, I sent an email to worldbridge about changing my address AND about the fact that I hadn't even received an acknowledgment of my application. They asked me to send another email with the address change, which I did. Seems it's what they needed to finally take a gander at my application.
Wednesday I received the email that my visa was issued, with the tracking number and it was delivered Thursday. 
The only communication that I received from VISA Sheffield was that it was approved. We have the same timeline basically, just one day apart. Fingers crossed that they send you your approval email. This process is such a nightmare, the amount of times that I cried since February 4 was unbearable.
Good luck!!!


----------



## mel23

bkalex said:


> Hi Mel23,
> I'm so sorry about these issues. Did you email the visa office or worldbridge? Actually, things got a bit out of control on our end since to change my flight for 25 Feb would cost me $800, no matter when I changed it to, and not knowing when I would actually fly to London, we were a mess. Especially with leaving our apt. Since a change of address with the post office only works for regular post, I sent an email to worldbridge about changing my address AND about the fact that I hadn't even received an acknowledgment of my application. They asked me to send another email with the address change, which I did. Seems it's what they needed to finally take a gander at my application.
> Wednesday I received the email that my visa was issued, with the tracking number and it was delivered Thursday.
> The only communication that I received from VISA Sheffield was that it was approved. We have the same timeline basically, just one day apart. Fingers crossed that they send you your approval email. This process is such a nightmare, the amount of times that I cried since February 4 was unbearable.
> Good luck!!!


Thnks balex. I am relieved for u.  I haven't emailed any1. Last time i did, they were either confused or lied to get me off their backs. Their mistake made my hopes soar then crash to the floor. I wouldnt want any1 else to feel the anx/frustration this visa road brings anymore than necessary. KiwiUk thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## miryferny

Country applying from: ITALY
Type of visa applied for: EEA FAMILY PERMIT
Date application submitted (online or in person): ONLINE ON 21/02/13
Date biometrics taken: 28/02/13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 01/03/13
Office location processing your visa: ROME/ITALY
Projected timeline given: 1 month
Date your visa was received: n/a


----------



## Yoshi_1981

putri_jogja said:


> Congrat..!!!!
> Happy for you.
> Here I am still waiting for my visa


Good luck to you Putri_J, all the best!!!


----------



## Munch

Country applying from: INDIA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 31st Dec 2012
Date biometrics taken: 31st Dec 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 05th Jan 2013
Office location processing your visa: Mumbai 
Projected timeline given: 30 to 60days
Date your visa was received:6th March 2013


----------



## bonesy

Country applying from: Vietnam
Type of visa applied for: General visit (less than 6 months)
Date application submitted (online or in person): In person on 7th March 2013
Date biometrics taken: 07/03/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A
Office location processing your visa: Unknown
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Date your visa was received: n/a


My girlfriend tells me the appointment went smoothly. They noted the originals against the photocopies and handed them back to her.

Can anyone tell me how they will notify us of the result of the application? Will they send an E-mail confirming or rejecting the application or will we have to wait for the post?


----------



## KiwiUK

DONE!!!!! 

Here is my UK visa timeline;

Country of application ; Australia 
Type of application ; Unmarried partner
Date of application : 14/12/12 online
Bio-metric taken : 21/12/12
Documents sent from Sydney on 05/01/13 and arrived in Manila on 10/01/13 (no confirmation)
No further contact at all until we received an email saying "visa has been dispatched" on the 05/03/13, Visa received and in hand 08/03/2013

Timeline : so that's 40 WORKING DAYS weekends excluded

Thankyou to everyone on here who assisted us. 

Cheers,


----------



## cciniglio

Tip for those of you who are applying for flrm spouse visa once you arrive: I couldn't get an appointment 8 weeks in advance for in person premium visa for any UK public enquiry office and was in total panic because I need to start work. But if you go to the list of registered immigration officers on the ukba site, those people have guaranteed appointments. I'm paying about £900 for the service, which includes the visa and the advisor attending the appointment with me. Phew! The guy I used is Dipesh at AD Themis, phone 02072994277.


----------



## mel23

*Update*

I got a "decision has been made" March 8th 2013 email today with tracking number and everything. However, I'm still worried because I do not know what decision has been made. Fingers crossed


----------



## cciniglio

Congrats!!!


----------



## cciniglio

Correction: the cost I quoted did not include the visa fee. Still, I'm going to book it through the registered immigration specialist so I can start work on time. Yikes!! What a process.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

cciniglio said:


> Correction: the cost I quoted did not include the visa fee. Still, I'm going to book it through the registered immigration specialist so I can start work on time. Yikes!! What a process.


I was thinking that £900 was _very_ good price for an "all inclusive" service when the application fee alone is (currently) £867 and scheduled to go _up_ in 4 weeks time... £33 is not a workable profit margin for the time involved.

Good luck to you!


----------



## bluejay123

mel23 said:


> I got a "decision has been made" March 8th 2013 email today with tracking number and everything. However, I'm still worried because I do not know what decision has been made. Fingers crossed


Wishing you well. Please do post and tell us what the decision is, fingers crossed for you. I was thinking that it is strange that some people seem to get notice that 'Your visa has been issued' and other people get notice that 'your visa has been processed'. Now you get this notice that 'a decision has been made'. 

I got notice recently that my visa has been identified as an "exceptional case" requiring "further processing", so, despite being priority, it will take an estimated 15 more business days to process. If I hadn't paid for priority, I imagine it would be a longer estimate. No information was provided as to why further processing is needed. 

Thank you.


----------



## mel23

*I will*



bluejay123 said:


> Wishing you well. Please do post and tell us what the decision is, fingers crossed for you. I was thinking that it is strange that some people seem to get notice that 'Your visa has been issued' and other people get notice that 'your visa has been processed'. Now you get this notice that 'a decision has been made'.
> 
> I got notice recently that my visa has been identified as an "exceptional case" requiring "further processing", so, despite being priority, it will take an estimated 15 more business days to process. If I hadn't paid for priority, I imagine it would be a longer estimate. No information was provided as to why further processing is needed.
> 
> Thank you.


Thank you. I noticed the same. I''ll post the contents of the ups envelope when I receive it. I wonder what made your app an exceptional case; any who, good luck to you.


----------



## expatting

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit (unmarried partner)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1 March 2013
Date biometrics taken: 1 March 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 March 2013
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: 8 March 2013


----------



## deebz

Country applying from - uk
Type of visa applying for - marriage visa (under old rules)
Application submitted - by post 4th Nov 2012
Application recieved letter - 20th Nov
Biometrics taken - Jan 11th 2013 (post office in Edinburgh)
Visa granted - March 5th 2013


----------



## mel23

*finally my visa is here*

UPS just delivered my documents and lo and behold in my passport was my visa, issued for 4 years from 07/03/13-07/03/17. I'm so excited!! ...will see my hubby soon


----------



## AmyD

Congrats, Mel! I told you the delay wasn't racism. : ) 

I was curious about your case - it was weird with the out of sync emails and whatnot. I'm so glad you got it!


----------



## mel23

AmyD said:


> Congrats, Mel! I told you the delay wasn't racism. : )
> 
> I was curious about your case - it was weird with the out of sync emails and whatnot. I'm so glad you got it!


lol...I know; that was just a result of my frustration. Thanks though! I'm really glad that this spousal visa chapter is closed.


----------



## Yoshi_1981

Yoshi_1981 said:


> Hello to all you wonderful people!
> 
> Country applied from: Singapore
> Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted online: 28/12/2012
> Documents submitted to VFS Singapore personally: 31/12/2012
> Date Biometrics taken at VFS Singapore: 31/12/2012
> Documents Despatched to British High Commission for processing: 31/12/2012
> Visa under process: 07/01/2013
> Email received that Visa has been despatched: 01/03/2013
> Passport Ready for collection: 04/03/2013
> Collected Passport: 04/03/2013
> Visa effective date: 28/02/2013
> 
> BIG thank yous to everybody on this brilliant forum; especially to those who have shared their experiences and advice,appreciate it so very very very much!!!
> 
> London, here I come
> xoxo


Hi everyone and again thanks to all of you on this forum. I recently collected my passport on 4/3/13 with my visa approved. My visa is valid from 28/2/13. I was so excited and my husband has since booked me a one way flight departing SG 17/3/13. However unexpectedly, recently I have some medical problems and may need further treatment/operation. Doctor will inform me on this coming Friday with my results. Can anyone advice me how long can I remain in SG with my spouse visa. I may need to postpone my flight date. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## bluejay123

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: spouse visa priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 25th Jan 2013
Date biometrics taken: 28 Jan 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29 Jan 2013 
Office location processing your visa: New York (email received from UKBA on 30 Jan 2013)
Projected timeline given: 15-30 days according to Worldbridge
On Day 22 received email from UKBA in NEW York stating that I am an "exceptional case requiring further processing up to 15 more days"
Date your visa was received: Email from UKBA NY saying "Your UK visa has been issued" on March 11. 
Total:28 working days.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Congrats!

No more (d)Edmonton winters for you!  Lucky for you, the weather is warming up here (in London, at least)... the daffodils are up and it's been sunny today. 

It snowed briefly yesterday here in Town, but otherwise we haven't had much of the white stuff since January, and what we did have was more akin to what Vancouver gets than what anywhere east of Vancouver receives in a typical winter.


----------



## sabeen78

Country applies from USA 

Priority service 

Date application received by UK Sheffield processing center March 5 2013 

Today, I received email that the decision has been made and you passport is mailed to you. 

What does that mean? Anyone had similar experience. Does this mean it is refused? 

Please someone had similar email and still got the visa. 

Thank you


----------



## Joppa

Can mean either. You have no choice but to wait till you get your passport back.


----------



## expatting

mel23 said:


> lol...I know; that was just a result of my frustration. Thanks though! I'm really glad that this spousal visa chapter is closed.


Regardless of whether it was out of frustration or not, you should be ashamed to assume race was involved. When someone pulls the race card, they're just as guilty as a racist, and I hope you see the irony in your actions. 

With that said, congratulations. I know you're really excited and now have much less worries on your mind. I'm glad you don't have to be anxious anymore!


----------



## sabeen78

Hi, received the package today. My husband got the visa!! Hurray !!

Thank you for all your help


----------



## AmandaC.

*Visa*

Country applied from: US
Type of visa: spouse settlement non priority
Date submitted online Feb. 10 2013
Date of biometrics: feb. 13 2013
Date received at Uk border agency New York: Feb 19
Date received at UK border agency Sheffield England: March 6( per email)
Visa received: March 14 2013

We received no further communication about the visa after we got an email saying they received the package in Sheffield. We just received a UPS package today with the visa.


----------



## putri_jogja

Dear all..

I collected my passport yesterday. And i found that my application is resufed. So devastating. Now I am still studying the refusal letter. 
hu hu hu... feel sick.
anyone can help me?


----------



## AmyD

What does the refusal letter say?


----------



## putri_jogja

Hi AmiD,

It said that my sponsor income (my husband) 12 months prior my application is less than 18,600. I read again and again, also i study the refusal letter. 
The condition is, I use appendix 2. My husband previously worked in homecare. I attached P06. He worked from 2009 until July 2012.
Then he resign. And then he went to Indonesia to have official marriage. In Sept he works again in the same company but part time where the income is not stable enough. 
He get another job in mid of Nov 2012.
And then mid of dec I applied visa. 
If ECO calculate strictly only 12 months prior my application, my sponsor income is less than 18600. Because, there is unstable income during Aug-Sept. For us this is not fair enough.
Headache now... scratching my head due to this issue..
please God help me


----------



## sabeen78

Hi, my husband application was refused as well first time. I would suggest you submit new application but have yo ensure that when you apply you husband income is over £18600. You wait until the previous 12 months income £18600. 
You can also use savings but there is a calculation and also Ur has to be in your husbands account for at least 6 months prior to application. 
I hope this helps

Good luck!


----------



## putri_jogja

sabeen78 said:


> Hi, my husband application was refused as well first time. I would suggest you submit new application but have yo ensure that when you apply you husband income is over £18600. You wait until the previous 12 months income £18600.
> You can also use savings but there is a calculation and also Ur has to be in your husbands account for at least 6 months prior to application.
> I hope this helps
> 
> Good luck!



Hi...
thank you very much.
It means, I dont need to appeal? If we have to wait until 12 months then i apply visa again, it is too long. I have to think what to do next.
I have no idea at the moment.


----------



## peterpiper1

Hi all, my Fiancé received her UK VISA yesterday and would like to thank everyone for their invaluable advice that is on this site. This has been our first post but we have spent ages reading through all the tips and help that is on offer. It is also a great reassurance to know others are in the same position as you and are going through the same feelings and are riding the same emotional roller-coaster that comes with a VISA application! 

We applied online on the 3rd February 2013.
She had her biometrics taken on the 14th February.
We sent the application with paid priority service on the 21st February.
The application was received by the consulate on the 25th February. This was only confirmed by UPS. We revived no email from the consulate themselves.
Received an email on 12th of March that said nothing more than "A decision has been made on your application". No yes or no so the wait continued!
Received a package on 14th March with passport, requested documents, photos and the VISA.

12 working days total for them to approve it.


----------



## sabeen78

putri_jogja said:


> Hi...
> thank you very much.
> It means, I dont need to appeal? If we have to wait until 12 months then i apply visa again, it is too long. I have to think what to do next.
> I have no idea at the moment.


You can appeal if you like only if you can provide previous 12 months payslips that show he has income of £18,600. 

You do not have to wait another 12 months if you husband has full-time job with a contract he can show 6 months payslips too but has to be pay over certain amount every month to apply in this category. 

It is better to wait and do it correctly. 

I hope this helps


----------



## superchunk

Country applying from: China
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): submitted in person on 7th Aug. 2012
Date biometrics taken: same as above
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: same as above
Office location processing your visa: China
Projected timeline given: 15th Oct. 2012 !!
Date your visa was received: 23th Oct. 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We got married in Jan. 2013, I applied my spouse visa on 15th Feb by post, been received on 19th. Unfortunately because of...bad luck, the payment could not be cleared, I received the returned documents yesterday(14th Mar, 18 WORKING DAYS!!!). I returned to the UK border agent by post this morning. I tired to book the premier services in PEO in Cardiff, but no available until 8th. April!!!! My fiance Visa will be expired on 16th next month...Shall I cry!!


----------



## putri_jogja

Hi Sabeen78,

thank you very much for your advice. i will try to breakdown the income. hope it is more than 18600. 
according to your experience, which one did you choose for appealing? oral hearing or papers?
can you share your experience? thank you


----------



## beekertrelly

Just got my resident permit, here was my timeline:

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Partner Sponsor
Date application submitted (online or in person): Mailed off Jan 24 2013
Date biometrics taken: Feb 11 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 25 2013
Office location processing your visa: ?
Projected timeline given: months considering what people said on here...
Date your visa was received: Today but date on permit is 8/3/2013 and good until 8/9/2015!!!

Just wanted to add I applied not having lived with my partner for 2 year, but for only 1 and a 1/2 years. We have been together for over 2 and a 1/2 years and I showed our contact kept during this time before living together. I have read a lot from people on here saying you can't get a visa if you haven't lived with your partner for under 2 years but I am proof that this is not the case so do not think that is a problem if you are in the same situation as me. good luck to all!!!


----------



## miryferny

I Just got my EEA Family Permit for 6 months and it took just 12 days to the decision *soooo Happy I'm seeing hubbs next week* and I wanted to thank everyone who helped me with the documents!! So here's the timeline:

Country applying from: ITALY
Type of visa applied for: EEA FAMILY PERMIT
Date application submitted (online or in person): ONLINE ON 21/02/13
Date biometrics taken: 28/02/13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 01/03/13
Office location processing your visa: ROME/ITALY
Date your visa was received: 12/03/2013


----------



## kro4a

Good morning, 

I would like to share with everyone my good news, after 3 months of waiting i finally received my spouse visa!! I did previously mentioned here that we booked our honeymoon for 22 March and hoped that will receive documents sooner as provided a booking confirmation of holiday, unfortunately we had to give 2 weeks notice to our travel company and cancel our trip, but good thing is about all this- there is a light in the end of the tunnel and UKBA aint that bad) good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## janeiuk

*Update on EEA2*

Country applying from:UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA2 and EEA1
Date application submitted (online or in person): Sent w. Royal Mail on 26/2-13
Date biometrics taken:n/a
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:27/2-13
Office location processing your visa:Liverpool
Projected timeline given:within the next 6 months
Visa issue date: 12/3-13
Date your visa was received:15/3-13 with Royal Mail

Went to the postoffice today to pick up what I thought was our passports which I requested back on 4/3-13. Lo and behold the lovely post office lady came out with a large package with our 400 plus documents (sent evidence of our relationsship and cohabitation for the last 2 years, since we are very recently married) - and two passports with residence permits!

Processing time: 10 working days!

Thanks for a great forum with invaluable advice!


----------



## CitizenSmith

Here is the timeline for my wife's visa application:

Country applying from - UK
Type of visa applying for - Spouse FLR(M)
Application submitted by post - 11/02/2013
Registered Delivery Confirmation - 12/02/2013
Application recieved letter - n/a
Biometrics taken - 08/03/2013
Visa approved - 14/03/2013
Documents returned - 16/03/2013

We were amazed it came so quickly!


----------



## miryferny

janeiuk said:


> Country applying from:UK
> Type of visa applied for: EEA2 and EEA1
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Sent w. Royal Mail on 26/2-13
> Date biometrics taken:n/a
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:27/2-13
> Office location processing your visa:Liverpool
> Projected timeline given:within the next 6 months
> Visa issue date: 12/3-13
> Date your visa was received:15/3-13 with Royal Mail
> 
> Went to the postoffice today to pick up what I thought was our passports which I requested back on 4/3-13. Lo and behold the lovely post office lady came out with a large package with our 400 plus documents (sent evidence of our relationsship and cohabitation for the last 2 years, since we are very recently married) - and two passports with residence permits!
> 
> Processing time: 10 working days!
> 
> Thanks for a great forum with invaluable advice!


CONGRATZ!! And it was really fast!!


----------



## Jess.L

janeiuk said:


> Country applying from:UK
> Type of visa applied for: EEA2 and EEA1
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Sent w. Royal Mail on 26/2-13
> Date biometrics taken:n/a
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:27/2-13
> Office location processing your visa:Liverpool
> Projected timeline given:within the next 6 months
> Visa issue date: 12/3-13
> Date your visa was received:15/3-13 with Royal Mail


Wow! You're lucky yours was processed so quickly! I'm rather jealous! I wonder if it might have something to do with the time of year you applied?

Here's my timeline:

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA1 and EEA2
Date application submitted: Sent with Royal Mail on October 10, 2012
Date documentation was received by UKBA: October 11, 2012
Office location processing your visa: Liverpool
Projected timeline given: 6 months
Visa issue date: February 7, 2013
Date your visa was received: March 18, 2013


----------



## AmyD

Applications do seem to be processed quickly these days. Mine only took four days. So maybe the backlog is being relieved a bit. This is great news.


----------



## brian2012

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA2
Date application submitted: 17/01/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18/01/13
Date COA issued: 13/02/2013
Date COA recieved: 19/02/2013
Date visa issued: 21/02/2013
Date documents requested returned: 08/03/2013
Date your visa was received: 19/03/2013 

As the above suggests, our visa was issued a month ago, we requested documentation back, and when it came, the visa was in there already issued. Madness.


----------



## jaybee85

*Proposed Civil Partner Visa Application*

Hi,

My partner has filed his application in Brazil and we are still waiting. It is sending us crazy!

Country applying from: Brazil
Visa: Proposed Civil Partnership
Date application Submitted: 8th Feb
Date Biometrics and docments submitted: 14th Feb
Date recieved by the UKBA: 15th Feb

Since then we have had no response. I know it is not the longest time but it does make us panic and it is quite frustrating. My partner is ready to come to the UK and we are just waiting for the OK so he can book his flight.

Its so frustrating. Any advice on how long we can generally expect to wait for Brazil?


----------



## jsandi

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1st Feb Online
Date biometrics taken: 14/02/13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:14/02/13
Office location processing your visa:Manila
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received: Email received today stated visa has been processed

:clap2:


----------



## Jenlee

*Je lee*

Hi,is anybody can help me,I'm a Malaysian marry to a british citizen 2 year ago,we live shanghai for couple year and just came back to UK again n not planning to move abroad again .
I come in with 6 month free visa.and i want to know if I can apply my spouse visa inside the UK?because in the website is so complicated and confusing.i read the you can't switch in if you are visitor(like mine).BUT they say unless u are fiancée' or civil partner,is anybody can guide me?
Thank you so much .
Frustrated Jen


----------



## AmyD

Do you have a fiancé visa or an unmarried partner visa? If not, you have to go home to apply. If you don't leave and try to apply anyway, your application will be refused, and you'll be an overstayer and that will impact your future applications.


----------



## stormystorms

I hope you get the visa, jsandi! Let us know how it goes for you!


----------



## jsandi

Hey stormystorms, Thankyou. We just gotta wait for the post but the good news It that we only waited 24 working days to find out and uve applied in the phils right. So will keep my fingers crossed for you to as they seem to be working fast at the moment.

I was prepared to go the whole 120 days but on some other sites for British filipino partners some people had there's done pretty fast which gave me hope and then I woke up to the email from UKBA Manila.


----------



## stormystorms

I'm confident your visa got approved! Congratulations in advance!

Exactly! Yours was faster than a lot would expect. May I ask what date did you put on your application's Intended Date of Travel to the UK? I have a feeling that that has something to do with how fast the visa gets processed.

You submitted your visa on Feb 14 and received it Mar 21. I submitted mine Mar 13 and I hope to get it by Apr 21...my intended travel date is May 1!


----------



## jsandi

stormystorms said:


> I'm confident your visa got approved! Congratulations in advance!
> 
> Exactly! Yours was faster than a lot would expect. May I ask what date did you put on your application's Intended Date of Travel to the UK? I have a feeling that that has something to do with how fast the visa gets processed.
> 
> You submitted your visa on Feb 14 and received it Mar 21. I submitted mine Mar 13 and I hope to get it by Apr 21...my intended travel date is May 1!


I put the intended date of travel as the 1st april. In all it took 24 working days from the 14th February.


----------



## Chongtg

Jenlee said:


> Hi,is anybody can help me,I'm a Malaysian marry to a british citizen 2 year ago,we live shanghai for couple year and just came back to UK again n not planning to move abroad again .
> I come in with 6 month free visa.and i want to know if I can apply my spouse visa inside the UK?because in the website is so complicated and confusing.i read the you can't switch in if you are visitor(like mine).BUT they say unless u are fiancée' or civil partner,is anybody can guide me?
> Thank you so much .
> Frustrated Jen


Hi Jenlee,
I am also from Malaysia and is married to a British citizen. I am currently in Malaysia waiting for my visa, which hopefully should arrive on Monday by courier (fingers crossed).

To answer ur question, No, u cannot apply for a spouse visa from the UK because u already currently in the UK as a visitor. U can only apply for a spouse visa from the UK if you are there on a different visa category, such as a Fiance or student visa. 

Since u said that u and ur husband were living in Shanghai, please check the financial requirement part carefully before applying for ur visa. My husband has been working for the same employer in the UK since forever, so the calculation for his gross income is pretty straight forward. For returning partners or partner who has been employed at his current employer for less than 6 months , the calculation is more complicated and i am still confused over it. Also, from my understanding, the gross annual income is calculated from the lowest of the monthly pay slips, where if u multiply by 12 needs to exceed £18600. So, if at any month prior to ur application, ur husband is not employed, u may fail the requirement cos his pay for that month will be zero. I may be wrong but that's how i read from the many forums i visited while doing my application.


----------



## chinni_bruce

Hi there.. Im not much active in this forum!! Jus bumped into it accidentally .

Country applied from: India
Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
Date application submitted online: 18/01/2013
Documents submitted to VFS Chennai(India) personally: 21/01/2013
Date Bio-metrics taken at VFS Chennai(India):21/01/2013
Documents Dispatched to British High Commission for processing: 21/01/2013
Visa under process: 06/02/2013
Email received that Visa has been dispatched: N/A(will update as soon as i get , So far its 45 working days)


----------



## Jenlee

*Thank so much Chongtg*



Chongtg said:


> Hi Jenlee,
> I am also from Malaysia and is married to a British citizen. I am currently in Malaysia waiting for my visa, which hopefully should arrive on Monday by courier (fingers crossed).
> 
> To answer ur question, No, u cannot apply for a spouse visa from the UK because u already currently in the UK as a visitor. U can only apply for a spouse visa from the UK if you are there on a different visa category, such as a Fiance or student visa.
> 
> Since u said that u and ur husband were living in Shanghai, please check the financial requirement part carefully before applying for ur visa. My husband has been working for the same employer in the UK since forever, so the calculation for his gross income is pretty straight forward. For returning partners or partner who has been employed at his current employer for less than 6 months , the calculation is more complicated and i am still confused over it. Also, from my understanding, the gross annual income is calculated from the lowest of the monthly pay slips, where if u multiply by 12 needs to exceed £18600. So, if at any month prior to ur application, ur husband is not employed, u may fail the requirement cos his pay for that month will be zero. I may be wrong but that's how i read from the many forums i visited while doing my application.



Thank you so much Chongtg

That's why before I going back to Malaysia I want to make sure ,if not I will go back before hand.ya we did know about the income too.do you apply online ?do u need to interview?may I know is that all the paperwork must original?because some I can bring ori but some can't.do my husband passport need too?
May I know what u submit?and take how long you got reply.
Thank you


----------



## Chongtg

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (wife)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13/02/2013 Online
Date biometrics taken: 18/02/2013 at VFS KL
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/02/2013 (maybe?)
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Visa issue date: 20/03/2013
Email received by UKBA Manila (Your visa will be despatched shortly): 20/03/2013
Date your visa was received: 23/03/2013 (by courier)

Processing time: 25 working days


----------



## chinni_bruce

Chongtg said:


> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (wife)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 13/02/2013 Online
> Date biometrics taken: 18/02/2013 at VFS KL
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/02/2013 (maybe?)
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Visa issue date: 20/03/2013
> Email received by UKBA Manila (Your visa will be despatched shortly): 20/03/2013
> Date your visa was received: 23/03/2013 (by courier)
> 
> Processing time: 25 working days


Congratulations!!!!! u got ur visa so quick !!!


----------



## Chongtg

Jenlee said:


> Thank you so much Chongtg
> 
> That's why before I going back to Malaysia I want to make sure ,if not I will go back before hand.ya we did know about the income too.do you apply online ?do u need to interview?may I know is that all the paperwork must original?because some I can bring ori but some can't.do my husband passport need too?
> May I know what u submit?and take how long you got reply.
> Thank you


Hi Jenlee,

Yes, u have to apply, pay the visa fee and set an appointment with VFS Malaysia online. You can check the VFS and UKBA website for details. I am not allowed to post URL yet on this forum until I become an active member. I can give u some links later after I have made 5 posts.

Please see my previous post for my timeline.

Below is the list of documents that i submitted:

1. Completed and signed VAF4A online form
2. Completed Appendix 2
3. Applicant's Malaysian passports - Current and 2x expired (to cover 10 yrs history)
4. Applicant's expired tier 2 biometric card
5. Notice of Immigration Decision (Refusal of entry clearance) for Tier 2 PBS visa

6. Certified copy of Sponsor's UK passport (biodata & all pages containing immigration stamps)
7. Copy of Sponsor's Birth Certificate
8. Sponsor's letter of introduction

Evidence of Relationship
9. Marriage certificate
10. Certificate of Decree Nisi Absolute of applicant's divorce
11. Copy of sworn affidavit - Single status declaration from Sponsor
12. Copy of No Objection letter from British High Commision KL for Sponsor
13. Birth certificate of daughter of sponsor & applicant
14. Gmail email & chat logs
15. Marriage photos - civil ceremony, wedding ceremony & reception dinner
16. Photos from visits spent together
17. Boarding pass from applicant's latest visit to UK

Evidence of Financial & Accomodation
18. Sponsor's 6 month payslips (stamped & signed by employer)
19. Letter from sponsor's employer
20. Sponsor's bank statements (printed by HSBC on papers with bank letterheads)
21. Sponsor's signed employment contract
22. Emails between applicant and prospective employer
23. Applicant's CV
24. Tenancy agreement (includes sponsor and applicant names)
25. Photos of the 3 bedrooms, living room & dining room

Evidence of English Language
26. Certificate of Cambridge Preliminary English Test (PET)
27. Statement of results
28. Confirmation of entry (with ID & secret number)

29. UK Pre-departure Tuberculosis Medical Certificate

Please however note that the documents that u need to submit might not necessarily be the same for as the ones I submitted. It depends on what you think you need to submit to proof the requirements for the Visa. But there are specific requirements for the Finance part, which is detailed in Appendix FM SE. This one you must follow exactly!


----------



## Chongtg

chinni_bruce said:


> Congratulations!!!!! u got ur visa so quick !!!


Thanks! Was very pleased about it. The wait felt like forever tho  Am sure you are anxiously waiting for yours.

Perfect timing too cos Malaysian Airlines currently has promotions for flights to London due to the travel fair, RM1090 one way. And I get to be there with my husband to celebrate my stepson's, our daughter's and my birthday.


----------



## Iranuk

FLR(M) application sent out: 11/03/2013
Fee taken: 13/03/2013
Acknowledge letter recieved: 15/03/2013 ( letter dated 13/03/2013)
biometric letter sent to me: 18/03/2013
biometric letter arrived to me: 21/03/2013
biometrics completed (via post office): 21/03/2013
Biometric card arrived : waiting


----------



## Dr.Shiku

Hi there Peeps, 

I recently got married to a British Citizen and currently waiting for my settlement visa in-anticipation. 

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (wife)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14/02/2013 Online
Date biometrics taken: 19/02/2013 at VFS KL
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/02/2013 
Data documentation received by British Embassy in Malaysia : 19/02/13
Received a SMS stating Visa application is under process at the British Embassy : 23/02/13
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 3 weeks to 3 months

No news from Manila Center yet. 
25 days (working days) of agony and still counting.

By the way 28/3/13 (Thursday) and 29/3/13 (Friday) public holidays in Manila.


----------



## Chongtg

Dr.Shiku said:


> Hi there Peeps,
> 
> I recently got married to a British Citizen and currently waiting for my settlement visa in-anticipation.
> 
> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (wife)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 14/02/2013 Online
> Date biometrics taken: 19/02/2013 at VFS KL
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/02/2013
> Data documentation received by British Embassy in Malaysia : 19/02/13
> Received a SMS stating Visa application is under process at the British Embassy : 23/02/13
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 3 weeks to 3 months
> 
> No news from Manila Center yet.
> 25 days (working days) of agony and still counting.
> 
> By the way 28/3/13 (Thursday) and 29/3/13 (Friday) public holidays in Manila.


I got mine on Saturday, so perhaps urs should be soon. Good luck and hope u hear the good news soon! Which part of England will u be staying?


----------



## nicktca

Just curious, how long does it usually take from the time they received your package until they at least let you know they received it?


----------



## kel87

Hey everyone,
I have just sent off my UK Settlement visa. I'm an American and my wife is English.
I am putting up this thread for anyone in a similar situation to ours and will update along the process.
I have taken my biometrics and mailed everything off two working days ago, so I am curious as to anyone's waiting times, or if you get an email along the way telling you if it has been received, being processed, and so on.
I have also paid for priority service and wonder if anyone knows exactly how that helps it along the way?
Please share your times and info.
Thanks.


----------



## whitewolf09

Proposed: 03/09/2012
Fiance Visa Applied For: 06/03/2013
Biometrics Done: 18/03/2013
Package Sent Via USPS: 25/03/2013


----------



## stormystorms

Dr.Shiku said:


> Hi there Peeps,
> 
> I recently got married to a British Citizen and currently waiting for my settlement visa in-anticipation.
> 
> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (wife)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 14/02/2013 Online
> Date biometrics taken: 19/02/2013 at VFS KL
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/02/2013
> Data documentation received by British Embassy in Malaysia : 19/02/13
> Received a SMS stating Visa application is under process at the British Embassy : 23/02/13
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 3 weeks to 3 months
> 
> No news from Manila Center yet.
> 25 days (working days) of agony and still counting.
> 
> By the way 28/3/13 (Thursday) and 29/3/13 (Friday) public holidays in Manila.


Shiku, what did you put as Intended Travel Date on your application?


----------



## Dr.Shiku

Hi Chonggt,

I wrote 1st of March as my intended travel time . Husband flew off on the 1st. I am going reside with him in GlasGow, Scotland ?? 

Chong dear which part of Melaka are you from? Where in UK ? Did you get an email/SMS from Manila, please state the time ?


----------



## jaybee85

Does anyone have any experience of the usual visa apply times from Brazil. My partner applied for 6 month visa (proposed civil partnership) and we are still waiting 6 weeks on ....

Date application submitted online: 4th Feb 2013
Date Biometrics Given: 14th Feb 
Application recieved by the Consulate: 15th Feb
Current Status: *Arrived at the Visa centre*

I known it could take up to 3 months but it is so frustrating waiting!


----------



## Chongtg

Dr.Shiku said:


> Hi Chonggt,
> 
> I wrote 1st of March as my intended travel time . Husband flew off on the 1st. I am going reside with him in GlasGow, Scotland ??
> 
> Chong dear which part of Melaka are you from? Where in UK ? Did you get an email/SMS from Manila, please state the time ?


The intended travel time doesnt really mean anything, i dont even know why they bother to ask on the form.

I am from Bukit Beruang. We'll be staying in Norwich, UK.

i got the email from Manila on 20 March saying my visa has been despatched. Received it via courier on Sat morning.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Chongtg said:


> *The intended travel time doesnt really mean anything, i dont even know why they bother to ask on the form.*
> 
> I am from Bukit Beruang. We'll be staying in Norwich, UK.
> 
> i got the email from Manila on 20 March saying my visa has been despatched. Received it via courier on Sat morning.


The intended travel date _is_ important and the reason why they ask for it is because applications cannot be lodged any earlier than 90 days before the intended date of arrival, and the ECO will gauge that based upon this date. 

For example, if you wanted to go to the UK for 01 July 2013, the earliest you can apply is April 2... the last 28 days in April + 31 days in May + 30 days in June would get you 89 days out, with July 1 being the 90th day. 

If you applied before April 2 for a July 1 arrival, the UKBA are within their right to refuse your application... I've not heard of this (ie a few days outside of the 90 day window) being given as a reason for refusal, but given how strict they have become in the last 6-8 months, I wouldn't be surprised if it was used as a reason.

Good luck to you!


----------



## stormystorms

I was the one who asked about the intended travel date. I asked because I have a feeling that those with reasonably closer travel dates (i.e., a little over than 1 month from application – not too quick, but not too long) get processed quicker.

But this is just a feeling. Someone a few pages behind this one posted that their intended travel date was 1 April. Their visa was processed within 25 working days...around 10 days shy of their intended travel date.

While this is my feeling/hope, it wouldn't surprise me if somebody says that the Intended Travel Date does not have any weight on how long your visa will be processed.


----------



## Whatshisname

*It's Here...;-)*

Online application paid for (No Express Service) ~ January 9, 2013
Biometrics ~ January 15, 2013
Package sent via Global Express ~ January 18, 2013
Package received in Sheffield ~ February 6, 2013
Further Info Required Email received ~ February 11, 2013
Further Info sent via Global Express ~ February 12, 2013
Further Info received at Sheffield ~ February 15, 2013
Email from Sheffield saying a decision had been made (but no indication of what that decision was) and that package had been sent back via UPS ~ March 22, 2013
All info from package and passport with VISA enclosed received ~ March 26, 2013

Total time from Start to Finish ~ Eleven Weeks...
http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif
And now I can take a deep breath and start booking a flight....http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/plane.gif


----------



## andrisaacs

hello all, i got my visa today, sent by a courier to my office

Country applying from: Indonesia
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee/Civil Partnership Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 21/01/2013
Date biometrics taken: same as above
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 04/02/2013
Office location processing your visa: Bangkok
Projected timeline given: within 12 to 24 weeks
Date your visa was received: Today 28/03/2013
Total : 47 Days (around 9 Weeks)


----------



## chinni_bruce

andrisaacs said:


> hello all, i got my visa today, sent by a courier to my office
> 
> Country applying from: Indonesia
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee/Civil Partnership Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 21/01/2013
> Date biometrics taken: same as above
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 04/02/2013
> Office location processing your visa: Bangkok
> Projected timeline given: within 12 to 24 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Today 28/03/2013
> Total : 47 Days (around 9 Weeks)


congrats!!!!we applied on same day  but u got it and im still waiting


----------



## andrisaacs

Just be patient , if you put everything right then there should be no problem. Also different location has different timeline too. I think for my country, it is less people move to UK so that only few people applying for visa to UK, and that's why our hub is moved to Bangkok


----------



## Thea

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Visa
Date application submitted online: 2/22/2013
Date biometrics taken: 03/06/2013
Date documentation was sent to British Consulate in New York: 03/12/2013
Date received at British Consulate in New York: 03/13/2013 (I sent it next day with USPS)
Date received email confirmation that the application was received in the Sheffield office: 03/22/2013 

This was the email I received "Dear Applicant,
The package containing your UK visa application has been received at the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK and organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer. 
Please note UKBA customer service standards for all applications are: to complete 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date. 
You will receive a further e-mails advising you of -
1. When an outcome has been made on your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package. 

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield UK
Projected timeline given: within 12 to 24 weeks
Date received emailed confirmation that a decision had been made: 03/25/2013

This is the email I received 
"Dear Applicant,
A decision has been made on Your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."
(The email did not state whether or not I actually got the visa. They did supply a tracking number for my package)

Date Visa was received: 03/27/2013


I received my Visa 3 days after I got the confirmation email. It was a stressful 3 days because they didn't tell me whether or not I got the Visa. I got my original documents back and my Visa was in my passport! I did not expect the process to be this quick. I was expecting at least 6 weeks before I heard anything. Now it's time to pack!


----------



## Water Dragon

Hi Thea - Congratulations on your speedy receipt of your Visa!!

I wondered if you paid for Priority Processing (I didn't see any mention of it)?

I am marrying my Scot here on August 3, 2013 and will be sending off my application as quickly as possible after the wedding. We are going to pay for Priority in hopes of my being able to travel to Scotland well before the end of August. My fiance will have to go home by the 18th to return to work. We would be thrilled if we could travel together, but that's not very realistic.

We are in our 50's, have divorce decrees, no unusual circumstances, so are hoping for a relatively easy time of it. Any advice for a fellow Yank?

So happy for you!


----------



## Thea

Hi Water Dragon, I didn't pay for priority processing. There wasn't an option for the spousal visa. I am assuming you are applying for a fiance visa. I am not sure what the wait time for those are. Good luck!


----------



## marie1715

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/CP with Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11 March 2013
Date biometrics taken: 14 March 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21 March 2013 (New York) 26 March 2013 (Sheffield)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Decision has been made e-mail: 28 March 2013
Date your visa was received: 1 April 2013

So relieved! Especially after the "decision has been made" e-mail keeping me paranoid all weekend!


----------



## Water Dragon

Thea said:


> Hi Water Dragon, I didn't pay for priority processing. There wasn't an option for the spousal visa. I am assuming you are applying for a fiance visa. I am not sure what the wait time for those are. Good luck!


Actually, it is an option through World Bridge. I'm planning on going that route after my wedding on August 3rd. I'm hoping I can be in Scotland by the end of August, if all goes well. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Water Dragon

Congratulations, Marie!!!


----------



## nah3698

Uk fiancee visa
Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: fiancee
Date application submitted (online): 16/02/2013 Online
Date biometrics taken: 19/02/2013 at VFS KL
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/02/2013 
Data documentation received by British Embassy in Malaysia : 19/02/13
Received a SMS stating Visa application is under process at the British Embassy : 23/02/13
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

I was told by the VFS officer that the actual process is within a month and is based on date intend to travel. I intend to travel on 5th Apr and the wedding is on 4th may 13. It's been more than 6 weeks now and STILL WAITING. 
Does anyone know the recent processing time in Manila? Im extremely anxious as the wedding is getting closer.


----------



## stormystorms

nah3698 said:


> Uk fiancee visa
> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for: fiancee
> Date application submitted (online): 16/02/2013 Online
> Date biometrics taken: 19/02/2013 at VFS KL
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/02/2013
> Data documentation received by British Embassy in Malaysia : 19/02/13
> Received a SMS stating Visa application is under process at the British Embassy : 23/02/13
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> 
> I was told by the VFS officer that the actual process is within a month and is based on date intend to travel. I intend to travel on 5th Apr and the wedding is on 4th may 13. It's been more than 6 weeks now and STILL WAITING.
> Does anyone know the recent processing time in Manila? Im extremely anxious as the wedding is getting closer.


This is making me anxious! I applied in Manila with an intended date of 1 May. I applied 13 March and expect to hear from them 23 March (40 days). I hope you get yours soon! :-(


----------



## fauvely

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 28th, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 2nd, 2013
Date payment taken: April 5th, 2013
Date biometrics taken:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

and now I wait. :ranger:


----------



## Thea

Water Dragon said:


> Actually, it is an option through World Bridge. I'm planning on going that route after my wedding on August 3rd. I'm hoping I can be in Scotland by the end of August, if all goes well. :fingerscrossed:


I didn't use world bridge. I stumbled my way through it myself  I was really surprised that mine only took a few days to get accepted. Good luck with the Visa and congratulations on the wedding!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for a speedy and easy Visa acceptance!


----------



## Thea

marie1715 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/CP with Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 11 March 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 14 March 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21 March 2013 (New York) 26 March 2013 (Sheffield)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Decision has been made e-mail: 28 March 2013
> Date your visa was received: 1 April 2013
> 
> So relieved! Especially after the "decision has been made" e-mail keeping me paranoid all weekend!


Wasn't the waiting the worst? I wish they would just tell you in the email if you got it or not. I didn't sleep for 3 days until I received my package. Congratulations!


----------



## Pretmar

Country applying from:UK
Type of visa applied for:Indefinite Leave to Remain
Date application submitted (online or in person): 28/08/2012
Date biometrics taken:6/11/2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:03/09/2012
Office location processing your visaostal
Projected timeline given: 6 months
Date your visa was received: still waiting 8 months later

Is it just us or has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Water Dragon

Thea said:


> I didn't use world bridge. I stumbled my way through it myself  I was really surprised that mine only took a few days to get accepted. Good luck with the Visa and congratulations on the wedding!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for a speedy and easy Visa acceptance!


We are doing it all ourselves as well. I only intend to pay for the Priority through Worldbridge. I am amazed at your quick turn-around and sure hope they do the same for me!!

Thank you very much for the good wishes. It is an adventure, for sure!


----------



## Graham1982

Thought I'd just add my wife's info to this list...

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (no dependants) with Priority
Date application submitted online: 19 March 2013
Date biometrics taken: 22 March 2013
Docs sent to NY office: 26 March 2013 (New York) 
Date email was received from UKBA confirming docs were being processing: 2 April 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Decision has been made e-mail: 
Date your visa was received: 

And now we wait.....


----------



## Jeliza

Thought I'd throw my info into the pot:

Country applying from: France (USA citizen living in France)
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé(e)
Date application submitted online: 9 March 2013
Date biometrics taken: 2 April 2013 -- my birthday!
Date email was received from UKBA confirming docs were being processed: None, but when I tracked my application online through WorldBridge on 3 April, the status said my application was at the local post and under consideration
Office location processing your visa: ??
Projected timeline given: 60 days 
Decision has been made e-mail:
Date your visa was received: 

There is no priority service offered in Paris for settlement visas. If there were, I would have purchased it. I'm hoping it will take less than the projected time )


----------



## mm2

Though I'd give ours too! 

Country applying from: New Delhi, India
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted online: 23 March 2013
Date biometrics taken: 26 March 2013
Date email was received from UKBA confirming docs were being processed: 2nd April 2013
Office location processing your visa: New Delhi
Projected timeline given: 57 working days 
Decision has been made e-mail:
Date your visa was received: 

Good luck with everyone waiting !


----------



## Dr.Shiku

nah3698 said:


> Uk fiancee visa
> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for: fiancee
> Date application submitted (online): 16/02/2013 Online
> Date biometrics taken: 19/02/2013 at VFS KL
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/02/2013
> Data documentation received by British Embassy in Malaysia : 19/02/13
> Received a SMS stating Visa application is under process at the British Embassy : 23/02/13
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> 
> I was told by the VFS officer that the actual process is within a month and is based on date intend to travel. I intend to travel on 5th Apr and the wedding is on 4th may 13. It's been more than 6 weeks now and STILL WAITING.
> Does anyone know the recent processing time in Manila? Im extremely anxious as the wedding is getting closer.





Hi there nah3698, 

Don't worry I applied for my spouse visa the exact same date & place when you applied. I am still waiting for a reply from them. 

I recently got married to a British Citizen and currently waiting for my settlement visa in-anticipation. 

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (wife)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14/02/2013 Online
Date biometrics taken: 19/02/2013 at VFS KL
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/02/2013 
Data documentation received by British Embassy in Malaysia : 19/02/13
Received a SMS stating Visa application is under process at the British Embassy : 23/02/13
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 3 weeks to 3 months

No news from Manila Center yet. 
32 days (working days) of agony and still counting.

By the way 9/4/14 is public holidays in Manila.


----------



## nah3698

Dr.Shiku said:


> Hi there nah3698,
> 
> Don't worry I applied for my spouse visa the exact same date & place when you applied. I am still waiting for a reply from them.
> 
> I recently got married to a British Citizen and currently waiting for my settlement visa in-anticipation.
> 
> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (wife)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 14/02/2013 Online
> Date biometrics taken: 19/02/2013 at VFS KL
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/02/2013
> Data documentation received by British Embassy in Malaysia : 19/02/13
> Received a SMS stating Visa application is under process at the British Embassy : 23/02/13
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 3 weeks to 3 months
> 
> No news from Manila Center yet.
> 32 days (working days) of agony and still counting.
> 
> By the way 9/4/14 is public holidays in Manila.



Hi dr shiku, thanks. Please update me once you receive yours.


----------



## Dr.Shiku

nah3698 said:


> Hi dr shiku, thanks. Please update me once you receive yours.




Dear Nah3698, 

Fingers crossed. I hope to give you good news soon.


----------



## stormystorms

Dr.Shiku said:


> Hi there nah3698,
> 
> Don't worry I applied for my spouse visa the exact same date & place when you applied. I am still waiting for a reply from them.
> 
> I recently got married to a British Citizen and currently waiting for my settlement visa in-anticipation.
> 
> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (wife)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 14/02/2013 Online
> Date biometrics taken: 19/02/2013 at VFS KL
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/02/2013
> Data documentation received by British Embassy in Malaysia : 19/02/13
> Received a SMS stating Visa application is under process at the British Embassy : 23/02/13
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 3 weeks to 3 months
> 
> No news from Manila Center yet.
> 32 days (working days) of agony and still counting.
> 
> By the way 9/4/14 is public holidays in Manila.


Really??? That's nearly 2 months!! This is making me very anxious!! I'm anticipating to hear from them after 1 month. It's going to be 1 month on Saturday. My flight is supposed to be on the 1st week of May. I really don't wanna wait longer. UKBA Manila, what's happening!


----------



## stormystorms

Seems to me that those who apply in UKBA Manila from Australia are getting theirs much quicker...while those who aren't from Australia have to wait longer. This is very frustrating.


----------



## Dr.Shiku

stormystorms said:


> Seems to me that those who apply in UKBA Manila from Australia are getting theirs much quicker...while those who aren't from Australia have to wait longer. This is very frustrating.


Hola stormystorm,

A friend if mine who applied one day before me got her visa last week. I think it depends which team is handling our papers. Some team a very efficient while others are taking their time. All we can do us wait patiently. Not to forget so far there's been 3 days of public holidays on a working day. 

Very soon we all will surely hear good news. Don't worry.


----------



## stormystorms

Dr.Shiku said:


> Hola stormystorm,
> 
> A friend if mine who applied one day before me got her visa last week. I think it depends which team is handling our papers. Some team a very efficient while others are taking their time. All we can do us wait patiently. Not to forget so far there's been 3 days of public holidays on a working day.
> 
> Very soon we all will surely hear good news. Don't worry.


Really? Whew. Yeah I've been checking other forums too and I apologize for that hasty comment. Seems like its really unpredictable when your visa will be issued.

See, this is the thing I find most appaling about the UKBA. I don't mind waiting, really. But they should give a DEFINITE timeline on visa processes! It is so frustrating to not even know a good estimate ("1-3 months" is NOT a good estimate) of when you will hear from them!

You pay £800 and you get this kind of service. I don't know why! It is perplexing!


----------



## Dr.Shiku

stormystorms said:


> Really? Whew. Yeah I've been checking other forums too and I apologize for that hasty comment. Seems like its really unpredictable when your visa will be issued.
> 
> See, this is the thing I find most appaling about the UKBA. I don't mind waiting, really. But they should give a DEFINITE timeline on visa processes! It is so frustrating to not even know a good estimate ("1-3 months" is NOT a good estimate) of when you will hear from them!
> 
> You pay £800 and you get this kind of service. I don't know why! It is perplexing!



I totally understand how you feel. The wait is frustrating. But like I said we can only wait and hope. Meanwhile keep yourself occupied.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

stormystorms said:


> Really? Whew. Yeah I've been checking other forums too and I apologize for that hasty comment. Seems like its really unpredictable when your visa will be issued.
> 
> See, this is the thing I find most appaling about the UKBA. I don't mind waiting, really. But they should give a DEFINITE timeline on visa processes! It is so frustrating to not even know a good estimate ("1-3 months" is NOT a good estimate) of when you will hear from them!
> 
> You pay £800 and you get this kind of service. I don't know why! It is perplexing!


Actually, the UKBA are fairly quick about processing visa applications. 

If I wanted to sponsor my husband into Canada from London, the process is taking about 10 months (including an initial 30 day wait for them to assess me as a potential sponsor). If Ed and I both lived in Canada, the process will take approximately 14 months (6 months for them to assess my suitability for our application and then 8 more months for the medical and background checks)... this is even taking into account that our case would be a low risk Commonwealth to low risk Commonwealth country migration.

Last July, it took the UKBA 3 weeks and 3 days from the time I applied online to receiving my visa back in my hands for the application to be approved... granted, I booked ahead and arranged it so that my biometrics were taken the day after we submitted the online portion of the application, but even with the current longer processing times people have been experiencing since the July 9 rule change, I think that the speed at which the UKBA is working is comparatively good.


----------



## Dr.Shiku

Stormystorm , 

It's a public holiday in Manila, tomorrow 9/4/13 so don't expect any email.


----------



## JMC1990

Hi everyone,

I was hoping to have as good luck as Thea in term of a speedy process!! But so far still waiting. The wait hasn't been tremendously long though. Here is my timeline so far:
3/22 - NY hub received my settlement visa application (they never emailed me to say they recieved it)
4/4 - Sheffield office emailed saying they recieved application
.....and now I wait. I guess it all does just depend on how busy they are at different times of the year, and like somebody else pointed out, perhaps the speediness of the different teams of people working at the UKBA Sheffield office. Also, my application is non-priority. I have the worst patience in the world. So hopefully hear something sooner than later, and will post my timeline once I do. Thanks


----------



## DennyDen

Dr.Shiku said:


> I totally understand how you feel. The wait is frustrating. But like I said we can only wait and hope. Meanwhile keep yourself occupied.


Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 30/01/2013
Date biometrics taken: 30/01/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 04/02/2012
Office location processing your visa: Manila

I was asked to send some more info mid march which was returned to them next day - I am still waiting for a decision...

They'll get around to it eventually... I hope 
And hopefully they'll save us all some time and not force me to go down the appeal route, but we shall see!


----------



## Dr.Shiku

DennyDen said:


> Country applying from: Philippines
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 30/01/2013
> Date biometrics taken: 30/01/2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 04/02/2012
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> 
> I was asked to send some more info mid march which was returned to them next day - I am still waiting for a decision...
> 
> They'll get around to it eventually... I hope
> And hopefully they'll save us all some time and not force me to go down the appeal route, but we shall see!


hi DennyDen,

:fingerscrossed: don't call them nor email them. Within the designated time frame they will get back to you. As for today, enjoy your public holiday as tomorrow is a another brand new day.

Dr.Shiku lane:


----------



## boydepaname

Hey guys,

Got some really useful information and advice from this forum so thought I would do my bit and share our visa timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (Priority processing)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 18/03/13 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: 21/03/13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 02/04/13
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa was granted: 04/04/13
Date your visa was received: 09/04/13

As you can see from the timeline, priority processing really does pay for itself! Happy to answer any questions about the process!


----------



## nicktca

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (Priority processing)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 12/03/13 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: 19/03/13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 02/04/13
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was granted: 05/04/13
Date your visa was received: 08/04/13


----------



## stormystorms

Good luck DennyDen! Update us when you hear from them!


----------



## Tom_0787

Having been a lurker on the forums for several months I just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone who has contributed in the various topics as they have been a massive help throughout this process.

My wife and I married in the states at the end of December and she has been living with me in the UK since January while we prepared our application. We enlisted the services of Marriage Visa Help to guide us through the myriad that is UK visa application but these forums have certainly been a source of comfort and clarification.

My wife returned to the US last week to submit our application which weighed 7lbs in total (!) I miss her like hell and really sympathise for those who have to spend extended periods away from their partners.



Our time-line as it currently stands is-

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority processing)
Date application submitted online: 22/03/13 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: 08/04/13
Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: 09/04/13 (Confirmed by UPS)

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ---
Office location processing your visa: ---
Projected timeline given: ---
Date your visa was granted: ---
Date your visa was received: ---



I have found this thread incredibly helpful and it does appear that the turnaround time has improved at Sheffield recently so singers crossed!


----------



## diverseyharbor

Thea said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal Visa
> Date application submitted online: 2/22/2013
> Date biometrics taken: 03/06/2013
> Date documentation was sent to British Consulate in New York: 03/12/2013
> Date received at British Consulate in New York: 03/13/2013 (I sent it next day with USPS)
> Date received email confirmation that the application was received in the Sheffield office: 03/22/2013
> 
> This was the email I received "Dear Applicant,
> The package containing your UK visa application has been received at the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK and organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.
> Please note UKBA customer service standards for all applications are: to complete 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date.
> You will receive a further e-mails advising you of -
> 1. When an outcome has been made on your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield UK
> Projected timeline given: within 12 to 24 weeks
> Date received emailed confirmation that a decision had been made: 03/25/2013
> 
> This is the email I received
> "Dear Applicant,
> A decision has been made on Your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."
> (The email did not state whether or not I actually got the visa. They did supply a tracking number for my package)
> 
> Date Visa was received: 03/27/2013
> 
> 
> I received my Visa 3 days after I got the confirmation email. It was a stressful 3 days because they didn't tell me whether or not I got the Visa. I got my original documents back and my Visa was in my passport! I did not expect the process to be this quick. I was expecting at least 6 weeks before I heard anything. Now it's time to pack!



So nice that it took only a month! I'm going to be there in a week, waiting!


----------



## missmoe

Hi all, I am new to this forum and it was very encouraging and helped me. So I have sent my application and now here is my timeline
Country applying from: USA ( although I am here on students visa)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority processing)
Date application submitted online: 04/04/13 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: 05/04/13
Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: 08/04/13 (Confirmed by UPS)

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office :10/04/13, got the same email

_Dear Applicant,
The package containing your UK visa application has been received at the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK and organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.
Please note UKBA customer service standards for all applications are: to complete 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date.
You will receive a further e-mails advising you of -
1. When an outcome has been made on your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: did not give time line.
Date your visa was granted: ---
Date your visa was received: ---


Now waiting!! Anyone who was a student in USA and had to apply for spouse visa here? any information on timeline? Thank you_


----------



## Dr.Shiku

Peeps,

Hip Hip Hurray ..... I got my visa. I received an email from UKBA Manila Visa Hub stating :

Your visa will be dispatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. 

Summation : " Visa is on the way "

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (wife)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14/02/2013 Online
Date biometrics taken: 19/02/2013 at VFS KL
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/02/2013
Data documentation received by British Embassy in Malaysia : 19/02/13
Received a SMS stating Visa application is under process at the British Embassy : 23/02/13
Office location processing your visa: UKBA Manila Visa Hub
Projected timeline given: 3 weeks to 3 months

VISA RECEIVED IN 33 Working Days . Say Roughly about 5 to 6 weeks. 

To all those out there who are waiting in anticipation and agony, don't you peeps worry. Very soon good news will pop in your InboX.

My best wishes to everyone. Oh yeah if there's any doubts please do get in touch with me. I will try to help to my best ability.

Happy and Overwhelmed Wifey ,

Dr.Shiku


----------



## stormystorms

I'm so happy for you Dr. Shiku! Congratulations!


----------



## missmoe

Dr.Shiku said:


> Peeps,
> 
> Hip Hip Hurray ..... I got my visa. I received an email from UKBA Manila Visa Hub stating :
> 
> Dr.Shiku


Congrats! you must be on cloud nine :clap2:! Ohh I cannot wait for the day this is me and I am with my hubby forever!!


----------



## Dtref

Hi, this is my first post. I appreciate reading everyone's posts.
Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Business Visitor (6 Months)
Date application submitted online: Mar 24, 2013 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: Mar 28, 2013
Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: Apr 2, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office :April 3, 2013, received the following email: 
Dear Applicant,
The package containing your UK visa application has been opened and your supporting documents organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.
Please note UKBA customer service standards for all applications are: to complete 90% of visa applications in not more than 3 weeks, 98% in six weeks and 100 per cent within 12 weeks of the application date.
You will receive a further e-mails advising you of -
1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance officer, and 
2. The outsome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package

Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: did not give time line.
Date your visa was granted: ---
Date your visa was received: ---

I read online that 80% of the Business Visitor Visas process in 5 days. I'm on day 6. guess I shouldn't be so impatient, but had planned on travelling this week.

Has anyone else applied for this type of visa and be willing to provide feedback? Thank you.


----------



## nah3698

Dr.Shiku said:


> Peeps,
> 
> Hip Hip Hurray ..... I got my visa. I received an email from UKBA Manila Visa Hub stating :
> 
> Your visa will be dispatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post.
> 
> Summation : " Visa is on the way "
> 
> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (wife)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 14/02/2013 Online
> Date biometrics taken: 19/02/2013 at VFS KL
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/02/2013
> Data documentation received by British Embassy in Malaysia : 19/02/13
> Received a SMS stating Visa application is under process at the British Embassy : 23/02/13
> Office location processing your visa: UKBA Manila Visa Hub
> Projected timeline given: 3 weeks to 3 months
> 
> VISA RECEIVED IN 33 Working Days . Say Roughly about 5 to 6 weeks.
> 
> To all those out there who are waiting in anticipation and agony, don't you peeps worry. Very soon good news will pop in your InboX.
> 
> My best wishes to everyone. Oh yeah if there's any doubts please do get in touch with me. I will try to help to my best ability.
> 
> Happy and Overwhelmed Wifey ,
> 
> Dr.Shiku



congrats. I'm still waiting for mine (sigh)


----------



## Dr.Shiku

nah3698 said:


> congrats. I'm still waiting for mine (sigh)




Dear Nah3698,

Don't you worry. I am positively sure you will hear from UKBA MANILA visa hub by next week. Enjoy your weekend. A wee bit more of agony but the end result will be worthwhile. 

Dr.Shiku.


----------



## ellebellex07

hey everyone, I've been lurking here and decided to make my first post!

here's my background info: I'm graduating from university (undergrad) in America in about 20 days, and I hope to move to the UK in 25 days to stay with my boyfriend for the summer before going to grad school there. I've been accepted (conditonally) into 4 programs, so I went with the prospective student visa and hope to switch to tier 4 while in the UK. I cannot stop obsessing about it; I'm so scared of it being refused! I've spent so much money on applying for this visa and I want to go so badly, so fingers crossed for good news!!!

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Special Visitor: Prospective Student (priority service)
Date application submitted online: 5th April 2013
Date biometrics taken: 10th April 2013
Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: 11th April 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11th April 2013
--> Received this email: "Dear Applicant,

Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, New York and is currently being processed.

Priority Service:

Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications.

Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or due to delays in processing times.

You will receive further e-mails advising you of -

1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and,

2. The outcome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package. You should allow a minimum of 2 working days for your documents to be sent back to you by UPS."

Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: none provided
Date your visa was granted: ---
Date your visa was received: ---

I'm so anxious!!! I had a dream last night where I got the email and it was good news. Fingers crossed it's a sign and they'll send me an email granting my visa today so I don't need to obsess all weekend!


----------



## lessenich

ellebellex07 said:


> hey everyone, I've been lurking here and decided to make my first post!
> 
> here's my background info: I'm graduating from university (undergrad) in America in about 20 days, and I hope to move to the UK in 25 days to stay with my boyfriend for the summer before going to grad school there. I've been accepted (conditonally) into 4 programs, so I went with the prospective student visa and hope to switch to tier 4 while in the UK. I cannot stop obsessing about it; I'm so scared of it being refused! I've spent so much money on applying for this visa and I want to go so badly, so fingers crossed for good news!!!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Special Visitor: Prospective Student (priority service)
> Date application submitted online: 5th April 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 10th April 2013
> Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: 11th April 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11th April 2013
> --> Received this email: "Dear Applicant,
> 
> Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, New York and is currently being processed.
> 
> Priority Service:
> 
> Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications.
> 
> Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or due to delays in processing times.
> 
> You will receive further e-mails advising you of -
> 
> 1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and,
> 
> 2. The outcome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package. You should allow a minimum of 2 working days for your documents to be sent back to you by UPS."
> 
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: none provided
> Date your visa was granted: ---
> Date your visa was received: ---
> 
> I'm so anxious!!! I had a dream last night where I got the email and it was good news. Fingers crossed it's a sign and they'll send me an email granting my visa today so I don't need to obsess all weekend!


Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for: EEA
Date application submitted (in person): 
Date biometrics taken: Feb 20
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: feb 21
Date email confirmation received: no email received 
Office location processing your visa: Lagos
Projected timeline given: None, but 15 business days was what we were told
Date visa was issued: 8 march visa refused. Reason no prove if electronic communication and old pictures before marriage based on JOPPA and JRGE advice my wife reapplied and attached the evidence missing on the 20th of march she got her FP yesterday 12 april am so elated I appreciate the advice I got from this forum .


----------



## Ukbasting

Hello all!

I am updating my timeline; 

Country applying from: United Kindom
Type of visa applied for: EEA1 & EEA2
Date application submitted (online or in person): by Post 
Date biometrics taken: not required 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 07 Oct 2012.
Office location processing your visa: Liverpool
Projected timeline given: max 6 months 
Date your visa was received: Still Waiting. 




Please encourage all EEA applicants who you know to update their time line here. 

Together if we unite we can sign a petition to get bring down the waiting time from 6 months to 3 months. 

Thanks!


----------



## chinni_bruce

Country applied from: India
Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
Date application submitted online: 18/01/2013
Documents submitted to VFS Chennai(India) personally: 21/01/2013
Date Bio-metrics taken at VFS Chennai(India):21/01/2013
Documents Dispatched to British High Commission for processing: 21/01/2013
Visa under process: 06/02/2013
Email received that Visa has been dispatched: N/A(will update as soon as i get , *So far its 59 working days*)


----------



## Ukbasting

chinni_bruce said:


> Country applied from: India
> Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted online: 18/01/2013
> Documents submitted to VFS Chennai(India) personally: 21/01/2013
> Date Bio-metrics taken at VFS Chennai(India):21/01/2013
> Documents Dispatched to British High Commission for processing: 21/01/2013
> Visa under process: 06/02/2013
> Email received that Visa has been dispatched: N/A(will update as soon as i get , *So far its 59 working days*)




I hope you get the VISA soon. Its painful but you cant do anything about it other then to wait.


----------



## chinni_bruce

Ukbasting said:


> I hope you get the VISA soon. Its painful but you cant do anything about it other then to wait.


Thanks for ur concern  yes what u said is ryt!! painful but v cant do anything ...


----------



## dref

My wife applied for Indefinite Leave To Remain In The UK on 8th of April via settlement checking service waiting to hear from UK Border Agency Liverpool.


----------



## mm2

chinni_bruce said:


> Country applied from: India
> Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted online: 18/01/2013
> Documents submitted to VFS Chennai(India) personally: 21/01/2013
> Date Bio-metrics taken at VFS Chennai(India):21/01/2013
> Documents Dispatched to British High Commission for processing: 21/01/2013
> Visa under process: 06/02/2013
> Email received that Visa has been dispatched: N/A(will update as soon as i get , *So far its 59 working days*)


I really hope you get the visa soon! I'm sure you will! It's only been 10 working days for us, so quite far off yet


----------



## ellebellex07

Just wanted to update my timeline!!! The process literally only took one day. 24 hours after the first email that the visa was being processed, I received another email stating that my visa had been issued. I'm supposed to get the package tomorrow, so fingers crossed it's all set!!!!


----------



## Water Dragon

*How Awesome!!*

Congratulations!!

Send some of that good luck my way for August, please!


----------



## missmoe

ellebellex07 said:


> Just wanted to update my timeline!!! The process literally only took one day. 24 hours after the first email that the visa was being processed, I received another email stating that my visa had been issued. I'm supposed to get the package tomorrow, so fingers crossed it's all set!!!!


Congratulations!!!! I live in Boston as well!


----------



## Ukbasting

ellebellex07 said:


> Just wanted to update my timeline!!! The process literally only took one day. 24 hours after the first email that the visa was being processed, I received another email stating that my visa had been issued. I'm supposed to get the package tomorrow, so fingers crossed it's all set!!!!


Which visa did you apply for ???


----------



## ellebellex07

Ukbasting said:


> Which visa did you apply for ???


the prospective student visa. i plan to switch to tier 4 later on. 

thanks everyone!!  definitely sending the good vibes your way!


----------



## JMC1990

Still waiting here


----------



## Tom_0787

Tom_0787 said:


> Having been a lurker on the forums for several months I just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone who has contributed in the various topics as they have been a massive help throughout this process.
> 
> My wife and I married in the states at the end of December and she has been living with me in the UK since January while we prepared our application. We enlisted the services of Marriage Visa Help to guide us through the myriad that is UK visa application but these forums have certainly been a source of comfort and clarification.
> 
> My wife returned to the US last week to submit our application which weighed 7lbs in total (!) I miss her like hell and really sympathise for those who have to spend extended periods away from their partners.
> 
> 
> 
> Our time-line as it currently stands is-
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority processing)
> Date application submitted online: 22/03/13 (Online)
> Date biometrics taken: 08/04/13
> Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: 09/04/13 (Confirmed by UPS)
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *15/04/13*
> Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield*
> Projected timeline given: *None Given*
> Date your visa was granted: ---
> Date your visa was received: ---
> 
> 
> 
> I have found this thread incredibly helpful and it does appear that the turnaround time has improved at Sheffield recently so singers crossed!



After an incredibly nerve wrecking weekend we have recieved an email from Sheffield to say that our application has safely arrived in the UK and is currently being processed :fingerscrossed:

As we have used a company called Marriage Visa Help with this process our case officer there recieved the update from UKBA and forwarded on to us.

One thing I picked up on in the email is that it says the next email we recieve will let us know the outcome and details of the return package. Everything I have read says that you dont know the outcome until you open the package containing your passport so we will see!


_From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, April 15, 2013 6:44 AM
To: ****
Subject: Unclassified: Priority UK Visa application received rEF ****


Dear Sirs,

Re: Kathryn *********/** Jul 1982/USA

Your clients UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency,
Sheffield and is currently being processed. 

Priority Service: 

Your clients application will be placed in the front of the queue and
assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications. 
Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the
priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa
application is refused or due to delays in processing times. 

You will receive a further e-mails advising you of -

1. The outcome of your clients application. This e-mail will also provide
you with details of your return package. 

We are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on UK
visa services is available at www-visainfoservices-com

Regards,

Sheffield Visa Section, UK_



I am so relieved that it is in Sheffield. I know that our relationship is beyond genuine, I just pray that that is conveyed in our supporting documents and that we tick all the required boxes!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Tom_0787 said:


> After an incredibly nerve wrecking weekend we have recieved an email from Sheffield to say that our application has safely arrived in the UK and is currently being processed :fingerscrossed:
> 
> As we have used a company called Marriage Visa Help with this process our case officer there recieved the update from UKBA and forwarded on to us.
> 
> One thing I picked up on in the email is that it says the next email we recieve will let us know the outcome and details of the return package. Everything I have read says that you dont know the outcome until you open the package containing your passport so we will see!
> 
> 
> _From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Monday, April 15, 2013 6:44 AM
> To: ****
> Subject: Unclassified: Priority UK Visa application received rEF ****
> 
> 
> Dear Sirs,
> 
> Re: Kathryn *********/** Jul 1982/USA
> 
> Your clients UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency,
> Sheffield and is currently being processed.
> 
> Priority Service:
> 
> Your clients application will be placed in the front of the queue and
> assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications.
> Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the
> priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa
> application is refused or due to delays in processing times.
> 
> You will receive a further e-mails advising you of -
> 
> 1. The outcome of your clients application. This e-mail will also provide
> you with details of your return package.
> 
> We are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on UK
> visa services is available at www-visainfoservices-com
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section, UK_
> 
> 
> 
> I am so relieved that it is in Sheffield. I know that our relationship is beyond genuine, I just pray that that is conveyed in our supporting documents and that we tick all the required boxes!!


Glad to hear that you finally heard from the Sheffield office! 

I know it was an arduous wait, but given their past track record of taking their sweet @$$ time in notifying applicants about anything application related, I'm not surprised that you've only heard back from them today. The application was probably received here in the UK either Thursday night or Friday (which would be would fit within reasonable processing times given that it was received in New York on Tuesday morning). I note that they no longer say that they'll be in touch once the application has reached the desk of an ECO for processing.

Anyway, you now know that the application is in the queue and your wait is almost over (I'd estimate about 2-3 weeks more)!

Good luck to you!


----------



## superdaved

Hi all, 


Wondering if there are many out there that have applied for Ancestry Visa from Canada and what the response time was like...I will be submitting my application mid-May and already getting nervous!

Cheers!


----------



## MrsMole

Hello! I've been quietly reading all of the posts here for a while, and since I'm applying this week I thought I'd join and share my experience! I'll update my information when the time comes.

I've been separated from my husband for six months. We got married in England in August of 2012, then my student visa ran out in October and here I am, applying to return.

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted online: Submitting April 18th, 2013
Date biometrics taken: Appointment for April 22nd, 2013
Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: 
Office location processing your visa: 
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was granted: 
Date your visa was received:


----------



## MrsMole

MrsMole said:


> Hello! I've been quietly reading all of the posts here for a while, and since I'm applying this week I thought I'd join and share my experience! I'll update my information when the time comes.
> 
> I've been separated from my husband for six months. We got married in England in August of 2012, then my student visa ran out in October and here I am, applying to return.
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: Submitting April 18th, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: Appointment for April 22nd, 2013
> Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was granted:
> Date your visa was received:



I should add that my husband is British and I am Canadian.


----------



## Hema.Thapa

Hi, I want to thank everyone for being so helpful and am so glad that I found this forum. It's been more than 2 weeks since I applied for my visa and getting crazy checking my emails all the time.

I got married in Jan 2013 and currently I am working in US under H1B visa. My husband is in British Army and his status is "Exempt from immigration control". Since we are exempt from financial and English language requirements I thought our application would be simple and hopefully processed faster. But it doesn't seem so and now I am really worried if I missed something or made a mistake with the application. Hope fully I will get some response soon. Fingers crossed!!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non Priority)
Date application submitted online: 13/03/13 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: 18/03/13
Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: 02/04/13 (Confirmed by UPS)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 08/04/13
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks to 24 weeks
Date your visa was granted: ---
Date your visa was received: ---


----------



## chinni_bruce

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay got my visa !!!

Country applied from: India
Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
Date application submitted online: 18/01/2013
Documents submitted to VFS Chennai(India) personally: 21/01/2013
Date Bio-metrics taken at VFS Chennai(India):21/01/2013
Documents Dispatched to British High Commission for processing: 21/01/2013
Visa under process: 06/02/2013
Email received that Visa has been dispatched: *16/april/2013 (61 working days)*


----------



## Dr.Shiku

chinni_bruce said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay got my visa !!!
> 
> Country applied from: India
> Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted online: 18/01/2013
> Documents submitted to VFS Chennai(India) personally: 21/01/2013
> Date Bio-metrics taken at VFS Chennai(India):21/01/2013
> Documents Dispatched to British High Commission for processing: 21/01/2013
> Visa under process: 06/02/2013
> Email received that Visa has been dispatched: *16/april/2013 (61 working days)*


Congratz chinni Bruce , 

Now you can do the balle balle & Shava Shava


----------



## MacUK

Finally! Congratulations chinni_bruce!!!


----------



## stormystorms

CONGRATULATIONS CHINNI BRUCE!!! I literally clapped out loud here!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## stormystorms

Can I just ask: did everybody who got their visa from India or Manila get the "visa has been despatched" e-mail from the British High Commission (because I know that this e-mail is NOT from VFS)?

Or has there been an instance where the e-mail was not sent by the British High Commission and they still got their visa? (Barring that it was in their 'spam' folder and they just did not check it.)


----------



## chinni_bruce

Thanks alot guys!!! Its been more than a year and half wait for me to finally join my wife 
I got an SMS which stated my application has been processed and was ready to collect...


----------



## twinkle123

*Visitor visa timeline*

My husband and I applied for a UK visitors visa. Both of us applied at different times. He received only 2 emails. the first one was about package received and the other one was for approval. Both these emails were received within 6 days of him sending the package. 

My timelines-
1. Biometric and sending package - 4th April 2013
2. Email about package received from the consulate - 8th April 2013
3. Email about - Your application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer for assessment and consideration against the United Kingdom Immigration Rules - 17th April

Does anyone know, how much time it usually takes for approval after the entry clearance officer reviews the application? MY travel date is 25th April and i am freaking out


----------



## nah3698

Dr.Shiku said:


> Dear Nah3698,
> 
> Don't you worry. I am positively sure you will hear from UKBA MANILA visa hub by next week. Enjoy your weekend. A wee bit more of agony but the end result will be worthwhile.
> 
> Dr.Shiku.


i've got my Visa today yayyyyy!! it was delivered to VFS KL yesterday and I was not been informed. No email or sms sent to me despite i paid for sms service damn!!
7 weeks of waiting I'm so glad it ended with a positive result. Counting down for my big day


----------



## nah3698

stormystorms said:


> Can I just ask: did everybody who got their visa from India or Manila get the "visa has been despatched" e-mail from the British High Commission (because I know that this e-mail is NOT from VFS)?
> 
> Or has there been an instance where the e-mail was not sent by the British High Commission and they still got their visa? (Barring that it was in their 'spam' folder and they just did not check it.)


hi stormystorms,
The last sms i got was in Feb 23 saying "your visa application is under process...." and this morning i checked vfs tracking website my application is ready for collection and has been ready since yesterday. Don't rely on email keep checking on VFS tracking website. Good luck.


----------



## stormystorms

Will keep that in mind, Nah! I'm so happy for you! This week is my 5th week. So hopefully I get a response in 2 more!


----------



## Colgirl01

twinkle123 said:


> My husband and I applied for a UK visitors visa. Both of us applied at different times. He received only 2 emails. the first one was about package received and the other one was for approval. Both these emails were received within 6 days of him sending the package.
> 
> My timelines-
> 1. Biometric and sending package - 4th April 2013
> 2. Email about package received from the consulate - 8th April 2013
> 3. Email about - Your application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer for assessment and consideration against the United Kingdom Immigration Rules - 17th April
> 
> Does anyone know, how much time it usually takes for approval after the entry clearance officer reviews the application? MY travel date is 25th April and i am freaking out



I'm in the same situation, Im in Chicago and I sent package to NY... My timelines are:

1. Online application - March 29
2. Biometric and sending package - April 3
3. Email about application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer - April 9

They said I have to wait maximum 3 weeks!!!! 
Now im waiting!!! :ranger: I hope receive any answer this week! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aries00

hi nah3698,

Is that mean we might not get an email before we received the approval ? I mean if the result is positive? I thought most visa success will get an email from British High Comm? 

Congrats for your visa !!!

My Timeline is here, this is my second application after the first one failed on the financial requirement due to one of our account's fund been hold less than 6 months, as we mistaken that fund transferred from our move from country to country should be acceptable but unfortunately it's not. (under category of cash savings ) And my husband have returned to UK now for his new job and so we reapply under financial CAT B. Prior 12 months income exceed 18,600 pound and new job offer above 18,600 pound. I hope we get it all right this time.

The first application process was done in 24 working days in March.

_Below is the current application timeline_
Country applied from: Malaysia
Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
Date application submitted online: 28 March2013
Documents submitted to VFS Kuala Lumpur- personally: 02/APR/2013
Date Bio-metrics taken at VFS Kuala Lumpur:02/APR/2013
Documents Dispatched to British High Commission for processing: 02/APR/2013
Visa under process in Manila hub: 06/APR/2013
Current status :- waiting...of course ...

After the first refusal, I am now very worry for this application, I hope we didn't miss out anything this time, as me and baby girl is waiting to join my Husband in UK.


----------



## JMC1990

Hi everyone.

I received my "a decision has been made and your passport will be dispatched shortly" email this morning. So, here is my timeline so far:

March 22 - Application received at NY hub
April 4 - Received at UK Sheffield
April 18 - Decision has been made

Does anyone have any experience with this? I don't think my heart will stop racing until I have an answer. My fingers are so tightly crossed that they didn't flat-out refuse me my settlement visa if i might have been missing something (my biggest concern is the financial aspect). In anyone's experience, do they try to email or contact you if they need more bank slips, etc? Thank you and good luck to everyone going through this process. I will let you know the outcome - hopefully it'll be a positive one as my birthday is in 3 days and would be the best gift ever.


----------



## Jeliza

JMC1990, I'm still waiting for my visa so don't have any answers to your questions, but just wanted to say good luck! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## AmyD

JMC1990, if you have an otherwise solid application, they will usually try to contact you if they need more information. 

The waiting is the absolute worst part. But just breathe through it, and let us know how it goes. Good luck to you!


----------



## JMC1990

Thanks Jeliza and AmyD for the words of encouragement  the only thing I'm sort of worried about is the fact that we had one bank statement that we got 6 months ago (b/c i read somewhere that they needed 6 months back, but stupidly didn't think to print out statements for every month) but my husband keeps his money in bonds anyway, not the bank, so we would have had to deposit it every month. And he was living with me here in the US at the time. We combined our bank statement with his salary. Other than that, I don't think there should be a problem, but you just never know. I'll let you all know when I get an answer!


----------



## Dtref

Dtref said:


> Hi, this is my first post. I appreciate reading everyone's posts.
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Business Visitor (6 Months)
> Date application submitted online: Mar 24, 2013 (Online)
> Date biometrics taken: Mar 28, 2013
> Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: Apr 2, 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office :April 3, 2013, received the following email:
> Dear Applicant,
> The package containing your UK visa application has been opened and your supporting documents organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.
> Please note UKBA customer service standards for all applications are: to complete 90% of visa applications in not more than 3 weeks, 98% in six weeks and 100 per cent within 12 weeks of the application date.
> You will receive a further e-mails advising you of -
> 1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance officer, and
> 2. The outsome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package
> 
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: did not give time line.
> Date your visa was granted: ---
> Date your visa was received: ---
> 
> I read online that 80% of the Business Visitor Visas process in 5 days. I'm on day 6. guess I shouldn't be so impatient, but had planned on travelling this week.
> 
> Has anyone else applied for this type of visa and be willing to provide feedback? Thank you.


Got it april 16th!!!


----------



## Hema.Thapa

Hema.Thapa said:


> Hi, I want to thank everyone for being so helpful and am so glad that I found this forum. It's been more than 2 weeks since I applied for my visa and getting crazy checking my emails all the time.
> 
> I got married in Jan 2013 and currently I am working in US under H1B visa. My husband is in British Army and his status is "Exempt from immigration control". Since we are exempt from financial and English language requirements I thought our application would be simple and hopefully processed faster. But it doesn't seem so and now I am really worried if I missed something or made a mistake with the application. Hope fully I will get some response soon. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 13/03/13 (Online)
> Date biometrics taken: 18/03/13
> Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: 02/04/13 (Confirmed by UPS)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 08/04/13
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks to 24 weeks
> Date your visa was granted: ---
> Date your visa was received: ---


Today I received an email from Sheffield saying:

Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on Your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

It also includes the UPS tracking number. I am so nervous about it hopefully I got the visa. Now all I can do is track the package and wait.


----------



## LizMarie

*Newbie Timeline*

Hi All,

I joined today. Thought I would share my information! My (British) husband and I have been married for 4 years, have always lived in the US. He was recently offered a great job opportunity in Colchester, so we are hoping to move very soon. All of our plans are in order- everything pending the visa of course!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement, VAF4A i think is what it is called.
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1 April 2013 online
Date biometrics taken: 5 April 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 April 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: None given
Date your visa was received: TBD

An ECO reached out to me to request additional information on the same day it was received. She did not specify an address to send the info. to, so I replied to the email with the documents attached AND mailed them to the office via UPS (another $100, ouch!) today. 

I don't know why these application processes make us so nervous! We provided a solid application, so i don't have reason to worry- but of course i still do!


----------



## Joppa

When they ask for additional information, unless they specify original documents, you can just send as email attachment.


----------



## LizMarie

Joppa said:


> When they ask for additional information, unless they specify original documents, you can just send as email attachment.


Thanks, I figured as much since they didn't specify the method they wanted to receive the info. But at this point $100 more is worth it to me for a little more piece of mind.


----------



## AfricanRose

Please list the following:
Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for:Ancestry ( by my sister... I qualify for a Brit passport cos of where I was born)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 8th April 2013
Date biometrics taken:15th April 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given: up to 12 weeks
Date your visa was received:


----------



## nah3698

Aries00 said:


> hi nah3698,
> 
> Is that mean we might not get an email before we received the approval ? I mean if the result is positive? I thought most visa success will get an email from British High Comm?
> 
> Congrats for your visa !!!
> 
> My Timeline is here, this is my second application after the first one failed on the financial requirement due to one of our account's fund been hold less than 6 months, as we mistaken that fund transferred from our move from country to country should be acceptable but unfortunately it's not. (under category of cash savings ) And my husband have returned to UK now for his new job and so we reapply under financial CAT B. Prior 12 months income exceed 18,600 pound and new job offer above 18,600 pound. I hope we get it all right this time.
> 
> The first application process was done in 24 working days in March.
> 
> _Below is the current application timeline_
> Country applied from: Malaysia
> Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
> Date application submitted online: 28 March2013
> Documents submitted to VFS Kuala Lumpur- personally: 02/APR/2013
> Date Bio-metrics taken at VFS Kuala Lumpur:02/APR/2013
> Documents Dispatched to British High Commission for processing: 02/APR/2013
> Visa under process in Manila hub: 06/APR/2013
> Current status :- waiting...of course ...
> 
> After the first refusal, I am now very worry for this application, I hope we didn't miss out anything this time, as me and baby girl is waiting to join my Husband in UK.



hi Aries i didn't get email or sms from British Embassy but my visa is approved. I read some applicants from this forum received email but their visa was refused.
Hope you will get your visa soon. Good luck to you and your baby girl.


----------



## saw87

Type of Application: Spouse Visa (husband) Application Centre: Gaziantep, Turkey 
Submitted Online: 16th January 
Biometrics & Supporting Evidence Submitted: 29th January 
Email 'Your UK visa application has been processed: 16th April
With Courier Attempting Delivery: 17th April
Passport Delivered: 19th April.... with a shiny new visa inside!!!

Success!!! My husband received his visa today  we are absolutely over the moon and so so relieved!

Thank you to all on this wonderful forum for all the help and guidance! Looking forward to 2.5 years of visa stress free living 

Good luck to all those waiting!


----------



## Tom_0787

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority processing)
Date application submitted online: 22/03/13 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: 08/04/13
Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: 09/04/13 (Confirmed by UPS)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15/04/13
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None Given
Date your visa was granted: 17/04/13
Date your visa was received: 19/04/13


I have just had a message from my wife to say that her passport has been delivered to her parents house and her visa has been granted!!! 

The only email we received was the one to tell us our application had been safely delivered to Sheffield. We didn't get anything else from them. So the application arrived in Sheffield Monday and was back with us on Friday 😊

We are both so unbelievably happy and to anyone who is about to apply all I can say is make sure you pay for priority settlement ok the world bridge site. It's worth $300000000 let alone $300!


----------



## PinkOrange

Tom_0787 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority processing)
> Date application submitted online: 22/03/13 (Online)
> Date biometrics taken: 08/04/13
> Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: 09/04/13 (Confirmed by UPS)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15/04/13
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None Given
> Date your visa was granted: 17/04/13
> Date your visa was received: 19/04/13
> 
> 
> I have just had a message from my wife to say that her passport has been delivered to her parents house and her visa has been granted!!!
> 
> The only email we received was the one to tell us our application had been safely delivered to Sheffield. We didn't get anything else from them. So the application arrived in Sheffield Monday and was back with us on Friday 😊
> 
> We are both so unbelievably happy and to anyone who is about to apply all I can say is make sure you pay for priority settlement ok the world bridge site. It's worth $300000000 let alone $300!





Congradulations on getting visa via priority service. 

I wish they had a priority service for EEA1 & EEA2. 

Have a nice trip to England MATE.


----------



## PinkOrange

*6 months gone & the waiting game continues*

Hey everyone, 

Following is my timeline for EEA1 & EEA2 applications. 


Applications sent: 02 Oct 2012. 
Applications recieved by UKBA: 03 Oct 2012. 
CoA dated: 12 Oct 2012. 
CoA Recieved: 16 Oct 2012. 
Interview Request by UKBA: 08 Apr 2013. (they gave us 20 hours notice to come for interview) 
Interview held: 09 Apr 2013. NO DECISION HAS BEEN TAKEN. 
Called Liverpool for update: 12 Apr 2013. 
Home visit by UKBA: 16 Apr 2013. (they came to see us 0145 am). 
Called again for update: 19 Apr 2013. NO DECISION HAS BEEN TAKEN. 
Residence Certificate: Still waiting. 



Please let me know if this is the normal protocol for them to grant visa to people who will pay tax & contribute to the national wealth. 

What shall we do now after this long wait. Looks like they don't want to take any decision. 

It's good to know some fortunate people here who applied this march already have the RC but what about people like us who have applied last year, have been waiting for more than 6 months & have undergone all possible spot checks. 

I am seriously considering going back to my country with my husband & start a life there. 

Shame on UKBA for not respecting the que & not handeling the back log properly.


----------



## Aries00

nah3698 said:


> hi Aries i didn't get email or sms from British Embassy but my visa is approved. I read some applicants from this forum received email but their visa was refused.
> Hope you will get your visa soon. Good luck to you and your baby girl.


Thanks Nah3698 for your reply. I wish you all the best for your move  !!
We are pretty sure we did it right this time, but ever since the first experience, we dare not to keep it too positive. =.='' Finger crossed !


----------



## Water Dragon

That is wonderful news!! Congratulations!

Here's hoping they keep up the speedy service.

Yay!!!


----------



## Ukbasting

*UKBA has done it again.*



PinkOrange said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Following is my timeline for EEA1 & EEA2 applications.
> 
> 
> Applications sent: 02 Oct 2012.
> Applications recieved by UKBA: 03 Oct 2012.
> CoA dated: 12 Oct 2012.
> CoA Recieved: 16 Oct 2012.
> Interview Request by UKBA: 08 Apr 2013. (they gave us 20 hours notice to come for interview)
> Interview held: 09 Apr 2013. NO DECISION HAS BEEN TAKEN.
> Called Liverpool for update: 12 Apr 2013.
> Home visit by UKBA: 16 Apr 2013. (they came to see us 0145 am).
> Called again for update: 19 Apr 2013. NO DECISION HAS BEEN TAKEN.
> Residence Certificate: Still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if this is the normal protocol for them to grant visa to people who will pay tax & contribute to the national wealth.
> 
> What shall we do now after this long wait. Looks like they don't want to take any decision.
> 
> It's good to know some fortunate people here who applied this march already have the RC but what about people like us who have applied last year, have been waiting for more than 6 months & have undergone all possible spot checks.
> 
> I am seriously considering going back to my country with my husband & start a life there.
> 
> Shame on UKBA for not respecting the que & not handeling the back log properly.





Hey Pinky, 

I feel so sorry to see. I myself am sailing in the same boat. I guess something happened in that specific time. I have searched the web & i found that the EEA1 & EEA2 applications sent to the UKBA during sept 12 & till dec have some how not been checked or worked on until the last minute. 

Instead of just granting the visa because it was there fault if the decision was not taken with in 6 months they tease & torture us by asking us to come for interviews & home visits.

I just wish some day the law changes & we could could sue them. 

What you could do now is to :boxing: with UKBA. 

Just wait & keep on calling them. 

I wish you get the RC soon. 

Thank you for sharing your story here. Keep us updated.


----------



## Hema.Thapa

Hema.Thapa said:


> Hi, I want to thank everyone for being so helpful and am so glad that I found this forum. It's been more than 2 weeks since I applied for my visa and getting crazy checking my emails all the time.
> 
> I got married in Jan 2013 and currently I am working in US under H1B visa. My husband is in British Army and his status is "Exempt from immigration control". Since we are exempt from financial and English language requirements I thought our application would be simple and hopefully processed faster. But it doesn't seem so and now I am really worried if I missed something or made a mistake with the application. Hope fully I will get some response soon. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 13/03/13 (Online)
> Date biometrics taken: 18/03/13
> Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: 02/04/13 (Confirmed by UPS)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 08/04/13
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks to 24 weeks
> Date your visa was granted: 18/04/2013
> Date your visa was received: 22/04/2013


Yay I got my visa today delivered by UPS   . I am on cloud nine right now and should get back on ground to start preparing for the move. Once again thanks everyone for all the help. My best wishes to the ones who are waiting.


----------



## Joppa

So three weeks from sending your documents to NY and getting your visa. Pretty fast for normal, non-priority application.
Well done.


----------



## MCheries

*Yay!*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Visit-Marriage
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online: March 18 2013 (Sent in printed application April 2 2013)
Date biometrics taken: March 21 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 3
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: up to 120 days
Date your visa was received: Accepted April 12 2013. Received April 15 2013


----------



## MrsMole

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted online: April 18th, 2013
Date biometrics taken: April 22nd, 2013
Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York:April 23, 2013
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given:1 month
Date your visa was granted:
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Jeliza

Country applying from: France (USA citizen living in France)
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé(e)
Date application submitted online: 9 March 2013
Date biometrics taken: 2 April 2013 
Date email was received from UKBA confirming docs were being processed: None, but when I tracked my application online through WorldBridge on 3 April, the status said my application was at the local post and under consideration
Office location processing your visa: Paris
Projected timeline given: 60-90 days on the UKBA site, but 15 days on the Worldbridge receipt that I was given after my biometrics were taken
Decision has been made e-mail: April 22, 2013
Date your visa was received: Picked it up on April 23

I got it!!!! I didn't post much, but thank you to those who answered my questions, and to everyone who provides information to the forum. I read through so many threads and it was a great help.

I'm a little surprised about one thing on my visa. I said I was planning on traveling on June 15, so I assumed the visa would be valid June 15-Dec. 15. However, it's valid from April 18 to Oct. 18! We're planning on getting married on Oct. 6, so it's no big deal, it just means that we have to apply for leave to remain between Oct. 7 and Oct. 18. I'm just glad I got the visa.

So now my new projects are to pack up and move, and lose at least 20 pounds before the wedding!


----------



## MrsMole

MrsMole said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: April 18th, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: April 22nd, 2013
> Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York:April 23rd, 2013
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given:1 month
> Date your visa was granted:
> Date your visa was received:


So now the REAL waiting begins!

I have another question: I didn't include a letter from my husband saying he wished to sponsor me, but I have everything else they have asked for(certified copy of his passport, wage slips, bank statements, birth certificate, proof of shared finances, living together, etc). The letter was not included because I hadn't seen it mentioned anywhere other than on the printout confirming my online application had been submitted, and I simply missed it there because I had everything else checked off and didn't think there was anything else! Has anyone had any experience with this? Is this something they will ask for, or will the application just be refused?


----------



## AmyD

There was someone on this forum who was refused because their sponsor didn't write a letter. That said, if your application was otherwise solid, they might ask you for more info, or they might grant the visa even without the letter. So try not to worry too much. It's out of your hands now, so just try to sit tight.


----------



## MrsMole

AmyD said:


> There was someone on this forum who was refused because their sponsor didn't write a letter. That said, if your application was otherwise solid, they might ask you for more info, or they might grant the visa even without the letter. So try not to worry too much. It's out of your hands now, so just try to sit tight.


Thank you. As everyone on here knows, the waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Congrats to you, Jeliza!

I know the feeling of shock you had when you saw the "Valid From" date on your visa... I had a similar shock when I got my visa last summer... luckily I had a little more than a 2 month window from my wedding date to the visa expiry date.

As we've been pushing here, I'd definitely recommend that you try to secure a same-day PEO appointment... it costs just under £400 more to do this but, upon successful application, you will have a decision that day and your Biometric Residence Permit in about a week.

Good luck to you on your wedding plans and your weight loss goals - may I suggest you try Weight Watchers points plan? I successfully lost 25 pounds on it in the months leading to my wedding last year (sadly, 10 have since decided that they like me and have returned  )... you totally do not need to attend meetings to do WW Points program as all of the resources you need are available for free online (they're not official WW branded products but they do work... I used this to figure out how many points I could have per day (it will even give you weekly weightloss targets) and I did a Google search for "weight watchers points calculator" to find a program to figure out how many points food items are worth.

Anyway, exciting times ahead for you... please try not to stress out over wedding plans and try to enjoy the ride! (nobody's going to notice or care if little hitches happen on the day... it's your big day and your guests will enjoy themselves regardless of what happens just so long as you are happy!) 

Have a good summer and see you here in the Fall!


----------



## Jeliza

WestCoastCanadianGirl,

Thank you for your nice message! Now I'm thinking that, since our wedding date isn't written in stone yet (heh), we should make it a little earlier. I don't know if that's a good idea or not, but I have so many thoughts running through my head now. I only first saw the visa a couple of hours ago  

I've never tried Weight Watchers, but I've heard great things about it. I will definitely check it out, thanks. Congrats on your weight loss, 15 pounds is great.

Yes, I am super excited about my life now! My fiancé is the sweetest thing and I'm so happy that I can be with him soon!


----------



## MrsMole

I have a general question (more out of curiosity than anything else,) for those on here who have been granted visas or are going through the visa process. When UKBA requests more information what do they generally ask for?


----------



## MrsMole

AmyD said:


> There was someone on this forum who was refused because their sponsor didn't write a letter. That said, if your application was otherwise solid, they might ask you for more info, or they might grant the visa even without the letter. So try not to worry too much. It's out of your hands now, so just try to sit tight.



And I should say that I have written a cover letter providing details of our relationship of the last 6.5 years, our living arrangements and our financial requirement to make better sense of the application and to tie up the loose ends. Hopefully if they really need the letter from my husband they'll ask for it!


----------



## Joppa

MrsMole said:


> I have a general question (more out of curiosity than anything else,) for those on here who have been granted visas or are going through the visa process. When UKBA requests more information what do they generally ask for?


Depends. If there is a missing document that is crucial to the application - pay slip, bank statement, certificate etc, they ask for it. Or if they don't understand something, they ask for clarification. This only applies if the application is otherwise satisfactory.
If the application is bound to fail even if missing documents are supplied, they just reject it and deny you visa.


----------



## PinkOrange

Joppa said:


> Depends. If there is a missing document that is crucial to the application - pay slip, bank statement, certificate etc, they ask for it. Or if they don't understand something, they ask for clarification. This only applies if the application is otherwise satisfactory.
> If the application is bound to fail even if missing documents are supplied, they just reject it and deny you visa.


Is this regarding any application or just the EEA application. 

I have provided pay slip & the payment mode was cheque. For
Some time I had been paid cash but with payslip & now again get paid my
Pay slip. 

Will this effect me in any way Joppa ???


----------



## jaybee85

Hi,

i am going out of my mind,

my partner applied for his settlement (proposed civil partnership visa) on 14th February and on 15th Februrary we recieved the email that the application had been recieved.

since then nothing .... its been 10 weeks and nothing from the UKBA.

compared to most others time line this seems quite long and so naturally worried we will be refused.

we applied in Rio de Janeiro. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Tom_0787

Well my wife is flying to the UK tomorrow night and we are both so relieved that this process is over however there are two concerns I have.

Firstly when UPS delivered the package from UKBA containing my wife's Passport and all our documentation there was no one at home. So they just let the package on the front door step!!! Considering all the information required to impersonate either myself or my wife was within that package it doesn't bear thinking about what could have happened if it had been stolen!

Secondly all that was in the returned package was our application and my wife's passport. No letter from UKBA at all stating what the next step in the process is in terms of FLR etc. I find the service rather disgusting considering the cost of application. The only way we knew that it had been approved was because there was a visa now in her passport.

We received one email from Sheffield to say that our application had arrived and that we would be sent another email giving the result of our application and the return shipping information. This never came.


----------



## Joppa

Complain to UPS about their staff's action.
They don't normally enclose a letter to successful applicants. Only to failed ones with details of why they were denied and what their rights are.
E-mail communication is haphazard at most.


----------



## missmoe

I am getting a bit worried that my application may not have been considered as priority because the email I recieved from Sheffield did not mention anything about the prioty processing. I made sure to mark the box on both sides and included the reciept as the first document.

Is is possible that they send me an email that they have recieved the application without stating that it will be processed as prioty?


----------



## tbear967

Congrats, Tom!

I'm expecting my UKBA package via UPS today with a late afternoon delivery window given. I'm horrified they could leave it without a signature and will now get home asap to avoid the same. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tbear967

Just received my VISA!
here is my timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted online: 06/04/2013 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: 12/04/2013
Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: 14/04/2013 (Confirmed by USPS)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18/04/2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none given
Date your visa was granted: 22/04/2013 (as per stamp on visa)
Date of email that a decision on my application was made/tracking information: 24/04/2013
Date your visa was received: 25/04/2013 (via UPS)


----------



## HDW

Just wanted to add my successful Visa application timeline!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
Date application submitted online: 09/01/2013 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: 14/01/2013
Date documentation was delivered to UKBA Sheffield: 28/01/2013 
Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks
Additional documentation requested (Certificate of completion for my husband’s accounts): 04/02/2013
Additional documentation submitted via email: 12/02/2013
Date of email that a decision had been made, no mention of yes or no: 22/04/2013
Date your visa was received: 24/04/2013 

From the day my application was received at Sheffield, to the day I received my visa in the mail was 61 working days. This includes bank holidays when the office was closed.
As I have seen mentioned in previous posts, I didn't receive anything back besides the documents I had submitted and my Visa. Are there any good tips for what they will want me to have at the border, besides the Visa of course. I plan on bringing my entire packet of documents in my hand luggage. I just thought maybe someone who had gone through with a spouse Visa for the first time might have some good info. Thanks!


----------



## PinkOrange

HDW said:


> Just wanted to add my successful Visa application timeline!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
> Date application submitted online: 09/01/2013 (Online)
> Date biometrics taken: 14/01/2013
> Date documentation was delivered to UKBA Sheffield: 28/01/2013
> Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks
> Additional documentation requested (Certificate of completion for my husband’s accounts): 04/02/2013
> Additional documentation submitted via email: 12/02/2013
> Date of email that a decision had been made, no mention of yes or no: 22/04/2013
> Date your visa was received: 24/04/2013
> 
> From the day my application was received at Sheffield, to the day I received my visa in the mail was 61 working days. This includes bank holidays when the office was closed.
> As I have seen mentioned in previous posts, I didn't receive anything back besides the documents I had submitted and my Visa. Are there any good tips for what they will want me to have at the border, besides the Visa of course. I plan on bringing my entire packet of documents in my hand luggage. I just thought maybe someone who had gone through with a spouse Visa for the first time might have some good info. Thanks!


Congratulations on your visa. 

Welcome to England dude 

All you have to do now is to replace dude with mate.


----------



## fauvely

fauvely said:


> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner
> Date application submitted (online or in person): March 28th, 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 2nd, 2013
> Date payment taken: April 5th, 2013
> Date biometrics taken:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> and now I wait. :ranger:


UPDATE!

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 28th, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 2nd, 2013
Date payment taken: April 5th, 2013
Date biometrics taken: April 17th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: April 26th, but we were on vacation last week and the package could've come earlier. The letter saying my application was successful was dated April 22nd. 

So it took less than 4 weeks! So much quicker than I was expecting. When we were on vacation, I didn't even think about my application and was scared to death when I saw the package with the Sheffield address on the back. My boyfriend said it looked like I was opening a package with a horse's head in it.

I also didn't get an email that a decision had been made and I'm glad I didn't because I would've been worrying about it during my vacation. It was such a great way to end a relaxing, fun week. 

I'm so happy!:clap2:


----------



## PinkOrange

fauvely said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner
> Date application submitted (online or in person): March 28th, 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 2nd, 2013
> Date payment taken: April 5th, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: April 17th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date your visa was received: April 26th, but we were on vacation last week and the package could've come earlier. The letter saying my application was successful was dated April 22nd.
> 
> So it took less than 4 weeks! So much quicker than I was expecting. When we were on vacation, I didn't even think about my application and was scared to death when I saw the package with the Sheffield address on the back. My boyfriend said it looked like I was opening a package with a horse's head in it.
> 
> I also didn't get an email that a decision had been made and I'm glad I didn't because I would've been worrying about it during my vacation. It was such a great way to end a relaxing, fun week.
> 
> I'm so happy!:clap2:



Congrats in getting your visa. 

May I ask was it EEA2 or some other category. 

What ever it was, the main point is you'll be staying here in England. 

Lovely, to hear you got visa so quick my EEA 1 is still pending with them after 7 months of waiting. 

Thanks or sharing.


----------



## fauvely

PinkOrange said:


> Congrats in getting your visa.
> 
> May I ask was it EEA2 or some other category.
> 
> What ever it was, the main point is you'll be staying here in England.
> 
> Lovely, to hear you got visa so quick my EEA 1 is still pending with them after 7 months of waiting.
> 
> Thanks or sharing.


It was for an Unmarried Partner Visa. Sorry to hear you've been waiting so long! I don't know how they organize things as it doesn't always seem like they look at applications in the order they receive them. It's a mystery. I hope you hear some good news soon.


----------



## Krysalyss

Hi guys. This is my first post here. I thought I would post my time frame here as well. I applied for a UK Ancestry Visa.

Country applying from: AUS
Type of visa applied for: UK ancestry
Date application submitted online: 5 April 2013 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: 12/04/2013
Date documentation was delivered to UKBA: 15/04/2013 
Projected timeline given: 3-4 weeks
Date of email that my visa has been dispatched: 29/04/2013
Date your visa was received: Waiting

I received an email saying "Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days". I figured that this meant the application was successful but have read online that it may not necessarily mean that so am still waiting until I check my passport on its return. Would be good to know if anyone got this message and weren't successful in getting a visa.


----------



## mishapanda

So pleased that I finally get to do this:

Country applying from: US
Type of visa: Unmarried partner (Priority)
Date application submitted online: 15/04/2013
Date biometrics taken: 18/04/2013
Date application sent in to NY Consulate: 18/04/2013
Date of confirmation of receipt from Sheffield Office: 24/04/2013
Date of "Decision has been made" email: 29/04/2013
Visa received: 30/04/2013

This is especially exciting to me because we have had 2 previous applications refused in the last 6 months; my partner's savings were in stocks and money market funds instead of a traditional bank account. As of 4 April, a rule change was made that allows for investment funds to be converted into cash within the 6 months prior to an application, provided that the cash equivalent of the funds has met the minimum requirement for savings for at least 6 months (minus the amount of time it has been in cash in a bank account). So we transferred the money at the beginning of the month, provided all the relevant documentation, and it worked!

I'm so deeply grateful for the community that this forum provides, and I look forward to using what I have learned to help others through this incredibly stressful process.


----------



## PinkOrange

fauvely said:


> It was for an Unmarried Partner Visa. Sorry to hear you've been waiting so long! I don't know how they organize things as it doesn't always seem like they look at applications in the order they receive them. It's a mystery. I hope you hear some good news soon.


Thank you for your well wishes. 

I also hope we get it soon. Thank you.


----------



## lgb

*Ridiculously Fast and relatively painless*

Browsing these forums has been amazingly helpful, thank you all so much. I thought I'd post my experience to help others. Aside from the 2 hour wait at the biometrics appointment everything went smoothly.

Applying From USA
Tier 2 (General Skilled Worker) Points Based System - World Bridge Priority
Biometrics Taken Tampa, FL: Monday, 29th April 203
Application Mailed: Monday, 29th April 2013 
Application Received NYC Processing Center: Tuesday 30th April 2013
Visa Issued: Wednesday 1st May 2013


----------



## linkroad

Following is my timeline.. Can someone help with recent experience with UKBA New York in terms of processing times for non-priority tourist visa? 

Type of visa requested : Tourist 
Nationality : India 
US Immigration Status : Green Card 
Online Application Submitted : 16th April, 2013 
Biometric taken : 22nd April, 2013 
Documents Received by UKBA : 24th April, 2013 (Received email saying my envelope is opened and documents made ready for an officer to review. Expected timeline provided 3-6 weeks).


----------



## BJPUK

Out of curiosity, for Spousal visas applied from the US (NY in particular), at what time is it typical for the "a decision has been made" email to come through (assuming it comes through at all)? I don't know if the emails are batch generated or processed real-time.

I sponsored my USC wife on a priority settlement application and it's been 2 weeks since we heard anything from UKBA Sheffield and the anticipation is occupying our thoughts.

Some statistics may help soothe the anxiety.

Thanks


----------



## mishapanda

BJPUK said:


> Out of curiosity, for Spousal visas applied from the US (NY in particular), at what time is it typical for the "a decision has been made" email to come through (assuming it comes through at all)? I don't know if the emails are batch generated or processed real-time.
> 
> I sponsored my USC wife on a priority settlement application and it's been 2 weeks since we heard anything from UKBA Sheffield and the anticipation is occupying our thoughts.
> 
> Some statistics may help soothe the anxiety.
> 
> Thanks


Did you apply with or without priority? From my own experience, and from what I have seen others post in this thread, it seems like most priority applicants get an "application received" email in around a week, although I saw one person who said it took almost two weeks. Lately, non-priority applications have been taking two to three weeks to get that email. 

This has been the case over the last 2-3 months or so, but processing times have a tendency to change rather suddenly and dramatically, so take those numbers with a grain of salt.


----------



## BJPUK

We already received the "application received" email about 2 weeks and 1 day ago. We're frantically checking our inbox for the famous "a decision has been made / ups tracking no." email. We paid for priority processing, which was acknowledged in the first email.

I was wondering whether that 2nd email typically arrives morning, afternoon or evening based on whether the decision emails are issued in batch, daily, or as they're processed individually.

Thanks!


----------



## mishapanda

BJPUK said:


> We already received the "application received" email about 2 weeks and 1 day ago. We're frantically checking our inbox for the famous "a decision has been made / ups tracking no." email. We paid for priority processing, which was acknowledged in the first email.
> 
> I was wondering whether that 2nd email typically arrives morning, afternoon or evening based on whether the decision emails are issued in batch, daily, or as they're processed individually.
> 
> Thanks!


I apologize for the misunderstanding. I received that email from Sheffield early in the morning, both when I got my refusal and my visa. However, I know that others on this forum received notification at the end of the business day, GB time. I'm not sure if they're done in batches or individually. 

Did you have any issues with your application such as previous refusals or anything like that? wish I could be of more help but I'm sure you'll hear something very soon!


----------



## BJPUK

mishapanda said:


> I apologize for the misunderstanding. I received that email from Sheffield early in the morning, both when I got my refusal and my visa. However, I know that others on this forum received notification at the end of the business day, GB time. I'm not sure if they're done in batches or individually.
> 
> Did you have any issues with your application such as previous refusals or anything like that? wish I could be of more help but I'm sure you'll hear something very soon!


No issues like refusals, however they did ask for additional information on the same day they received it- which we provided to them on the same day as well. I think I read somewhere here that your application gets put in the back of the line if they need to request more information. Does anyone know if that is true?


----------



## AmyD

It's not true. Mine was issued on the same day they requested more info.


----------



## BJPUK

AmyD said:


> It's not true. Mine was issued on the same day they requested more info.


Did your ECO give you a deadline as to when to submit the additional information? Ours requested the additional info on 17 April and gave us a deadline of 26 April. We submitted the docs on the same day (17th). As you can tell we are grasping for any type of hope- patience really is a virtue!


----------



## ihatevisas

AmyD said:


> It's not true. Mine was issued on the same day they requested more info.


Can i ask - what type of additional information was it that they requested?


----------



## BJPUK

Particular to our case, they requested more payslips from my job here in the US and the employment verification letter from my employer.

No out of the ordinary circumstances here; I earn above the threshold in salaried employment for over 6 months prior to application, and have a UK job awaiting me paying greater than the threshold too.

The ECO email requested to submit that evidence "by the 26th of April or a decision will be made on the evidence supplied".

My wife and I have been married for nearly 4 years, I successfully obtained a US greencard and we've owned a home and vehicles jointly, etc...we figured it'd be one of the quicker decisions. Oh well


----------



## ihatevisas

^^ I've been married 3 years, and i am fairly sure i covered all bases from the financial requirements side of things but slight worried that i didnt included any photos of our wedding or any photos at all to prove we are in a genuwine relationship!

i mean, we have been married 3 years! the evidenece we did provide showed her passport in married name, her ILETS test in married name, letter from Australian gov granted PR visas for both me wife and I in her married name, Lease agreements in married names, Australia VISA in married name, plus marriage certificate. ( the dates range from 3 years ago - 2 months ago )

I just hope they will ask for photos from me if they need it and not reject because we didnt include them!

Fairly worried about this now since i leave for England next Thursday


----------



## BJPUK

mishapanda said:


> I apologize for the misunderstanding. I received that email from Sheffield early in the morning, both when I got my refusal and my visa. However, I know that others on this forum received notification at the end of the business day, GB time. I'm not sure if they're done in batches or individually.
> 
> Did you have any issues with your application such as previous refusals or anything like that? wish I could be of more help but I'm sure you'll hear something very soon!


Out of curiosity, how early in the morning? Befote 7am EST / 12 noon GMT?

Checking the inbox is driving me crazy!

Thanks.


----------



## mishapanda

BJPUK said:


> Out of curiosity, how early in the morning? Befote 7am EST / 12 noon GMT?
> 
> Checking the inbox is driving me crazy!
> 
> Thanks.


I fully understand! Both of my notices came before 10am GMT. Remember that this coming Monday is a bank holiday in the UK, so you won't be hearing anything until Tuesday at least.

Keep breathing through the weekend, you'll hear something soon I'm sure.


----------



## jaybee85

Well after 11 weeks we finally got an answer on our proposed civil partner visa - unsuccesful!

to say we are gutted is an understatement. 
we havnt recieved the reasoning yet and were actually quite shocked. we surpassed all the visa criteria. i assume the reason will be that we havnt seen each other in some time and most communication has been electronic.

what is even more frustrating is they took almost the full time to decide it was unsuccesful and never asked for any input or clarification. the legal advice i had also thought the application was really strong so it appears the decision has been made on someones view of our relationship than the actual criteria which we met.

i flying out to be with my partner and we will work out the next steps.

from what i have read here the first application is quite often unsuccesful.


----------



## stormystorms

jaybee85 said:


> Well after 11 weeks we finally got an answer on our proposed civil partner visa - unsuccesful!
> 
> to say we are gutted is an understatement.
> we havnt recieved the reasoning yet and were actually quite shocked. we surpassed all the visa criteria. i assume the reason will be that we havnt seen each other in some time and most communication has been electronic.
> 
> what is even more frustrating is they took almost the full time to decide it was unsuccesful and never asked for any input or clarification. the legal advice i had also thought the application was really strong so it appears the decision has been made on someones view of our relationship than the actual criteria which we met.
> 
> i flying out to be with my partner and we will work out the next steps.
> 
> from what i have read here the first application is quite often unsuccesful.



Could you let us know what documents you sent them? And if you get the refusal letter, please let us know too what their reason was. I'm so sorry to hear about your refusal.


----------



## jaybee85

Thanks.
we sent;
evidence i was employed (work reference, contract)
evidence of my earnings for the last 12 months (original payslips)
evidence of my earnings being paid into my bank account (bank statements)
evidence of savings (bank statements)
evidence i rent a property (tenancy contract and letter from the landlord stating my partner could reside here)
council tax bill with my name
provisional booking for a civil ceremony date with the local authority
evidence of us speaking about our ceremony and speaking to venues
evidence of my partners income and savings (bank statements and payslips)
letters from my mother, friend and flatmate stating they believe the relationship is genuine
letters from my partners friend stating they believe the relationship is genuine.
pictures spanning when we met and the one month i stayed with my partner (apprx 50) and all date stamp
email's between us
evidence of skype calls between us
50 page print out of whatsapp conversation between us
proposed travel itinerary for my partner to come to the uk
evidence of gifts sent to each other
supporting statement to explain how we would live in the UK, about us meeting, how i had met my partners family etc

the background is, we met in June in Buenos Aires and then i stayed with him for the month of August. i had been travelling and our plan was to aplly for the proposed civil partnership visa in January once we both had a little more saved.

we applied in january, biometrics taken in Feb and


----------



## jaybee85

Thanks.
we sent;
evidence i was employed (work reference, contract)
evidence of my earnings for the last 12 months (original payslips)
evidence of my earnings being paid into my bank account (bank statements)
evidence of savings (bank statements)
evidence i rent a property (tenancy contract and letter from the landlord stating my partner could reside here)
council tax bill with my name
evidence of my partner covered by my life assurance policy
provisional booking for a civil ceremony date with the local authority
evidence of us speaking about our ceremony and speaking to venues
evidence of my partners income and savings (bank statements and payslips)
letters from my mother, friend and flatmate stating they believe the relationship is genuine
letters from my partners friend stating they believe the relationship is genuine.
pictures spanning when we met and the one month i stayed with my partner (apprx 50) and all date stamped
email's between us
evidence of skype calls between us
50 page print out of whatsapp conversation between us
proposed travel itinerary for my partner to come to the uk
evidence of gifts sent to each other
supporting statement to explain how we would live in the UK, about us meeting, how i had met my partners family etc

the background is, we met in June in Buenos Aires and then i stayed with him for the month of August. i had been travelling and our plan was to aplly for the proposed civil partnership visa in January once we both had a little more saved.

we applied in january, biometrics taken in Feb and then 11 weeks to the day - unsuccesful

even as i detail what we submitted the application still seems really thorough. i guess it will come down to the fact it has been a while since we saw each other and that the communication has been electronic. so more someones personal view than the fact we met the criteria.


----------



## stormystorms

Wow I cant believe that with those thorough evidences, you still got refused. I'm sorry to hear it. But I'm sure you've got a good chance for appeal if its only on the basis of relationship. Best of luck!


----------



## 2farapart

jaybee85 said:


> ... i guess it will come down to the fact it has been a while since we saw each other and that the communication has been electronic. so more someones personal view than the fact we met the criteria.


I think that's unlikely; it's no different to anyone else's dilemma of being in a long distance international relationship. If you (as UK sponsor) easily meet the financial requirement, I suspect it's more likely to be a paperwork oversight. We won't know until you receive the official reason for refusal, but I notice a few things from your evidence list (note: these are just observations based on what you typed above): 

A *P60* must be included if one has been issued (ie you have been in employment since before April 2012 - in any employment, not just your current job). It could be you just forgot to list that here.

Are you planning on sharing accommodation with your flat-mate, or are you going to live somewhere else? If sharing, you really need to provide a *housing inspection report *to demonstrate that there is no overcrowding and that there are adequate facilities available for your use.

The only other problem I can see is a *vast excess of paperwork*, some of it totally irrelevant and might have caused confusion. See what the refusal reason is first in case there is scope for an appeal, but if not and you choose to reapply, stick to the documentary evidence suggested on the forms and UKBA. You only need a representative sample (just a few pages with text highlighted) to show how your relationship evolved and that it is genuine - 50 pages and an undisclosed amount of emails was far too much) and a few photos from different occasions - not all 50! Above all, don't include your partner's bank statements and pay-slips unless he was working in the UK during the evidence period (I'm assuming not because he applied for a proposed civil partnership visa from Brazil) - these could well have totally confused the caseworker who might have assumed you were relying on his overseas income for the application - which of course is not allowed. Finally, don't include all the letters from friends and relatives - these are disregarded altogether.


----------



## lj0924

mishapanda said:


> So pleased that I finally get to do this:
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa: Unmarried partner (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 15/04/2013
> Date biometrics taken: 18/04/2013
> Date application sent in to NY Consulate: 18/04/2013
> Date of confirmation of receipt from Sheffield Office: 24/04/2013
> Date of "Decision has been made" email: 29/04/2013
> Visa received: 30/04/2013
> 
> This is especially exciting to me because we have had 2 previous applications refused in the last 6 months; my partner's savings were in stocks and money market funds instead of a traditional bank account. As of 4 April, a rule change was made that allows for investment funds to be converted into cash within the 6 months prior to an application, provided that the cash equivalent of the funds has met the minimum requirement for savings for at least 6 months (minus the amount of time it has been in cash in a bank account). So we transferred the money at the beginning of the month, provided all the relevant documentation, and it worked!
> 
> I'm so deeply grateful for the community that this forum provides, and I look forward to using what I have learned to help others through this incredibly stressful process.


 Yes, quick question. I was refused my first application as unmarried partner in 2011. We have since married and about to apply for spouse visa, well actually already have just waiting on biometrics date next Thursday. Did you reference your previous refusals in your last successful application? My agent is advising against me as the applicant sending any introduction letter because it is the sponsor who is satisfying the requirements. Sponsor being spouse who returned to start employment and become settled again, as they are UK citizen.


----------



## mishapanda

lj0924 said:


> Yes, quick question. I was refused my first application as unmarried partner in 2011. We have since married and about to apply for spouse visa, well actually already have just waiting on biometrics date next Thursday. Did you reference your previous refusals in your last successful application? My agent is advising against me as the applicant sending any introduction letter because it is the sponsor who is satisfying the requirements. Sponsor being spouse who returned to start employment and become settled again, as they are UK citizen.


I did indeed reference the previous refusals and used the feedback that I got in them to contrast our present situation. 

I'm not quite sure about your agent's logic in telling you not to send an introduction letter. I sent one in the application that succeeded, and I believe the ECOs want both partners to demonstrate why they intend to live together in the UK. I would suggest sending one. I don't see how it could hurt.


----------



## Joppa

You must mention each and every previous refusal no matter how long ago. If you don't and they find out (which they will as they search their database), you will be refused for non-disclosure and dishonesty.
I agree that whether specified or not, a letter of introduction should accompany every application, but don't make it too long (maximum 1000 words) as they won't read it properly.


----------



## lj0924

I have the code stamped in my visa which is also listed on my application with a brief description stating that we did not supply documentation of accommodations, employment, and basically was not prepared and lack of detail. So I do think that I should include a intro letter covering our time line of relationship, holidays spent with spouse family in the UK, and initial refusal details compared to where we are now. I'm concerned with the amount of time we have spent apart. Since partner settled back in feb 2012 we have met up once in sept 2012 when we vacationed together in NYC and were married at the courthouse. I did begin the visa process of gathering documents but was put on back burner when my mother became ill which eventually led to her passing this past April. During this time , we have spoken daily, either by phone, FaceTime, text, emails, etc etc. So how would I explain my genuine intent of still in a committed relationship and will be for the remainder of what I consider my life? Do I include all this information in letter? Also, we have included a SU70 form which I was advised that it was not needed, but I'm a "better safe than sorry" type. We do have many letters of recommendations from friends and mostly spouses family because unfortunately my two siblings are not in support of my relationship, because they do not support SS marriages being that one is a preacher!! UUUGGGGHHH!!


----------



## air_boi

Please list the following:
Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: Spouse of Ancestry Visa holder
Date application submitted (online or in person): 2 April 13
Date biometrics taken:10 April 13
Date application posted: 16 April 13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 April 13
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 15 days 
Date your visa was received: 6 May 2013

My visa was dispatched locally in Auckland on 3 May 13. I received NO emails from the UKBA advising that my documentation had been received or that my visa was being dispatched. The only way I knew it was coming was I had email alerts setup on the track and trace of the courier pack I enclosed my application


----------



## visitor23

*New York visa*

Hey forum users

Wondering if anyone has recently applied to a long term UK Visitor visa at the UKBA in New York and what the processing time is like?

I am supposed to go to a wedding on Friday (applied two weeks ago-22 April) and have only had the application received email since then. It looks unlikely I will be able to fly to the UK in time for it ... just wondering if processing times are longer at the moment

Thanks
D.


----------



## Ema-H

*Settlement Visa*

This is my first post. I'm very grateful to have found this forum, reading people's stories who are in the same boat as us is very comforting! So I thought I'd contribute.

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement for myself and 2 children
Date application submitted online: 6th February 13 
Date biometrics taken:11 February 13
Date application posted: 4 April 13
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Date your visa was received: - Waiting

Our timeline is out because after we did biometrics, my husbands job fell through and he had to quickly find another. It took longer than 28 days to submit supporting documents but we were assured by UKBA that it was ok.

It's a shame that priority processing isn't an option in Australia. Looks like we will be apart for our 10 year wedding anniversary on May 17. Missing husband and kids missing their dad very much. Hoping the processing time isn't going to be the full 12 weeks.


----------



## wannabe-uk

Ema, when did your husband go over?


----------



## Aries00

Anyone recently apply UK settlement visa-Spouse from Malaysia ? interest to know how's the latest processing time.

Please list the following:
Country applying from::Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse -wife
Date application submitted (online): 25 March 13
Date biometrics taken:02 April 13
Date application posted: 02 April 13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 02 April 13
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Document under process on 6 April 2013
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
status : application under process


----------



## Ema-H

wannabe-uk said:


> Ema, when did your husband go over?


He went on 3rd March this year. The first job offer he had, was arranged from Aus with a UK company, when that fell through he jumped on a plane to find work in the UK and has been there since.


----------



## wannabe-uk

Oh, ok

So he's been there long enough for you and the kids to be missing him heaps.

My husbands been over there since the 9th March. Haven't done the visas yet as we are still trying to find the best path to go down.


----------



## wannabe-uk

Good to know he was able to find a job too


----------



## Ema-H

Yes, very grateful he got work so quickly! 

Are you thinking of going for a settlement visa?


----------



## wannabe-uk

I bet! Sure helps things your end anyway 

Yes, going for a settlement visa as that's what we have been told we need to apply for.
Such a disheartening process and we haven't even got things off the ground yet!


----------



## Ema-H

It's full on hey. We didn't think it would be this involved! Hoping everything comes together for you soon!


----------



## wannabe-uk

Thanks for that 

It certainly is full on. I told my husband that if I knew how involved it all is, I would have flagged it. But then I haven't read everything I have for it to do my head in for nothing.

Good luck with your end too


----------



## MrsMole

*Decisions for Canadians from New York*



BJPUK said:


> Out of curiosity, for Spousal visas applied from the US (NY in particular), at what time is it typical for the "a decision has been made" email to come through (assuming it comes through at all)? I don't know if the emails are batch generated or processed real-time.
> 
> I sponsored my USC wife on a priority settlement application and it's been 2 weeks since we heard anything from UKBA Sheffield and the anticipation is occupying our thoughts.
> 
> Some statistics may help soothe the anxiety.
> 
> Thanks


I was wondering the same thing, except for Canadians who are processed through New York. There are relatively few of us so I was hoping for a quicker turnaround! It's been just over two weeks and I haven't heard anything beyond at they received my application, not even a request for further information! I paid priority and I am going a bit nuts. Anyone have an idea how quickly Canucks are going through?


----------



## Guest

*Visa received*



MrsMole said:


> I was wondering the same thing, except for Canadians who are processed through New York. There are relatively few of us so I was hoping for a quicker turnaround! It's been just over two weeks and I haven't heard anything beyond at they received my application, not even a request for further information! I paid priority and I am going a bit nuts. Anyone have an idea how quickly Canucks are going through?


For some reasons Canadians do not get emails nor are we able to use the status tool. We received an email on 19th April to say our Visa application had been received in New York. Today we received another email advising the visa had been approved and was on its way to us! So a pretty quick turnaround, 19th April to 8th May, that was from Vancouver office (couriered to NY) But again no emails other than the original to say it was received and then the final one to say it was approved...

18th April biometrics taken Vancouver, BC Canada
19th April received in NY
8th May Visa issued..


----------



## MrsMole

Fantastic news! Congratulations! Mine was received from Edmonton on the 22nd of April, just behind yours, so hopefully I gear (good news or bad) very soon!


----------



## MrsMole

Can I ask what time of day you got the email saying your visa was approved?


----------



## Guest

*email*



MrsMole said:


> Can I ask what time of day you got the email saying your visa was approved?


the approval email was received at 10:08 Pacific Standard time, so early in the day.
good luck with yours as well, I'm sure it will be just a couple more days based on the turnaround for ours...


----------



## avan

Hello All, 
Another Canadian here! I applied for an UK fiancé visa, my timeline is below.
We were asked to submit extra documents, does anyone know if this delays the process dramatically?


Country applying from: CANADA
Type of visa applied for: UK FIANCE VISA
Date application submitted (online or in person):APRIL 6
Date biometrics taken: APRIL 11
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: APRIL 12
*Additional documents requested by UKBA: APRIL 30
*Additional documents delivered to NY UKBA: MAY 3
Office location processing your visa: NEW YORK
Projected timeline given: LESS THAN 10 WEEKS
Date your visa was received:........ still waiting


----------



## Guest

avan said:


> Hello All,
> Another Canadian here! I applied for an UK fiancé visa, my timeline is below.
> We were asked to submit extra documents, does anyone know if this delays the process dramatically?
> 
> 
> Country applying from: CANADA
> Type of visa applied for: UK FIANCE VISA
> Date application submitted (online or in person):APRIL 6
> Date biometrics taken: APRIL 11
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: APRIL 12
> *Additional documents requested by UKBA: APRIL 30
> *Additional documents delivered to NY UKBA: MAY 3
> Office location processing your visa: NEW YORK
> Projected timeline given: LESS THAN 10 WEEKS
> Date your visa was received:........ still waiting


It will delay it, even just based on the fact that the process is stalled while they are awaiting the extra documentation.. However, it is good that they contacted you for the documents, so presumably it won't hinder it too much. We had ours turned around in just under 3 weeks, so conservatively I'd add on another 2 business weeks past that?
good luck...


----------



## jojon

Hi!
I really cant thank u enough, for your help and all the information you share here

Country applying from:Albania
Type of visa applied for:EEA FP
Date application submitted (online or in person):29/04/2013
Date biometrics taken:02/05/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:02/05/2013
Office location processing your visa:Tirana
Projected timeline given: three weeks 90% ect
Date your visa was received:07/05/2013( only 3 working days)

thank u again and good luck


----------



## avan

mailaig said:


> It will delay it, even just based on the fact that the process is stalled while they are awaiting the extra documentation.. However, it is good that they contacted you for the documents, so presumably it won't hinder it too much. We had ours turned around in just under 3 weeks, so conservatively I'd add on another 2 business weeks past that?
> good luck...


Thanks Mailaig. Our fingers are crossed. We are assuming that if the documents were requested then that is all that is missing from our file. So we are hoping that since we provided exactly what they asked for, it is unlikely they will deny it. They would've asked for more it anything else was missing.... that's our theory anyway! Hoping to hear in next week or so. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## knf79

I haven't posted before but this forum has been so so helpful that I wanted to share what I did as we were successful in getting my fiancee visa today. I am American and my fiancé is British. We have been dating for 3.5 years and have 3 children: 2 from his previous marriage and 1 from my previous relationship. 

Application submitted: April 15
Biometrics taken: April 17
Package arrived New York: April 25 (I used worldbridge to expedite for $300)
Email stating priority visa application has arrived from Sheffield: April 30
Email stating a decision has been made with UPS tracking number: May 3
Finally received package, with visa, pictures and all original documentation, after long 3 day weekend in UK: May 9

I sent the following:

Visa Application with Appendix 2
Biometrics Data
2 passport photos 
Previous passport and current passport
Invitation from UK sponsor with a copy of his passport
Sponsors birth certificate in long form (original and a copy)
Sponsors employment contract and 6 months of pay slips (original and copies)
6 months of sponsors bank statements (original and copies)
Sponsors land registration and mortgage deed showing ownership of home (original and copies)
Sponsors divorce paperwork, both nisi and absolute (original and copies)
Copies of airfare from London to Houston (sponsor)- 2 trips a year for 3.5 years
Copies of airfare from Houston to London (fiancee)- 4 trips a year for 3.5 years
Copies of airfare and hotel bookings for 6 holidays in different locations over 3.5 years, with pictures
Copies of hotel bookings for 5 holidays in the UK with our 3 children over 3.5 years, with pictures
Copies of fiancee phone bill- 2 random months over the last year, I highlighted my fiance's phone number
Copies of skype activity over the last year- I just took screen shots
Copy of confirmed airfare from Houston to London for our wedding
Copy of receipt and picture of my engagement ring
Copy of receipt and picture of his wedding band
Copy of receipt for my wedding dress
Copy of receipt from County Hall for deposit of wedding
Copy of confirmation from the council for appointment to register to be married
Copy of numerous estimates from moving companies to ship a container from Houston to London
Copy of our car insurance in the UK showing I am a named driver on the family car

Thankfully we didn't have a problem meeting the housing or finance piece so I think that made our application go through quickly. My son and I leave for the UK in 5 days and my fiancé and I are getting married in June- I will then file for a dependent visa for my son and indefinite leave to remain for myself. 

This forum was a lifesaver in this process and I don't think we would have been able to do it on our own without the guidance of those that went before us, so thank you again. It is such a nerve wracking process and I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## stormystorms

DennyDen said:


> Country applying from: Philippines
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 30/01/2013
> Date biometrics taken: 30/01/2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 04/02/2012
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> 
> I was asked to send some more info mid march which was returned to them next day - I am still waiting for a decision...
> 
> They'll get around to it eventually... I hope
> And hopefully they'll save us all some time and not force me to go down the appeal route, but we shall see!


Any updates, DennyDen?


----------



## soFarAway101

Hi...This is my timeline so far...


Country applied from: Philippines
Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
Date application submitted online: 27/03/2013
Documents submitted to VFS Manila personally: 04/04/2013
Date Bio-metrics taken at VFS Manila: 04/04/2013
Documents Dispatched to British Embassy: 04/04/2013
Visa being processed: 09/04/2013
Received another message saying Visa being processed: 16/04/13
Email received that decision been made: Still waiting.....

This is my first post guys, and i really know that the hardest part is waiting... I just have some few questions.. 
My husband (british) has a british son who is not with him anymore, but he is supporting him through Child Support Agency. When we applied for my Visa, CSA(child support agency) did not evaluate his new employment yet. So CSA was not deducting any amount on his salary. But this month they will cos there are some changes in Tax in the UK now, so eventually CSA phoned him and told him that they will start taking from his salary. Now the question is, will it take effect in to our application? His total income per year is above 18,600. Does his child concerns in our application?
Hoping someone will be able to help me with this.. I'm a bit worried regarding this matter..


----------



## MrsMole

soFarAway101 said:


> Hi...This is my timeline so far...
> 
> 
> Country applied from: Philippines
> Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted online: 27/03/2013
> Documents submitted to VFS Manila personally: 04/04/2013
> Date Bio-metrics taken at VFS Manila: 04/04/2013
> Documents Dispatched to British Embassy: 04/04/2013
> Visa being processed: 09/04/2013
> Received another message saying Visa being processed: 16/04/13
> Email received that decision been made: Still waiting.....
> 
> This is my first post guys, and i really know that the hardest part is waiting... I just have some few questions..
> My husband (british) has a british son who is not with him anymore, but he is supporting him through Child Support Agency. When we applied for my Visa, CSA(child support agency) did not evaluate his new employment yet. So CSA was not deducting any amount on his salary. But this month they will cos there are some changes in Tax in the UK now, so eventually CSA phoned him and told him that they will start taking from his salary. Now the question is, will it take effect in to our application? His total income per year is above 18,600. Does his child concerns in our application?
> Hoping someone will be able to help me with this.. I'm a bit worried regarding this matter..


I would post a new thread on this topic. It will be easier for the moderators and people with similar experience to find you if you do!


----------



## superdaved

mailaig said:


> For some reasons Canadians do not get emails nor are we able to use the status tool. We received an email on 19th April to say our Visa application had been received in New York. Today we received another email advising the visa had been approved and was on its way to us! So a pretty quick turnaround, 19th April to 8th May, that was from Vancouver office (couriered to NY) But again no emails other than the original to say it was received and then the final one to say it was approved...
> 
> 18th April biometrics taken Vancouver, BC Canada
> 19th April received in NY
> 8th May Visa issued..


I will be submitting my Ancestry in about 2 weeks online from Vancouver and wanting to travel to UK around 15 August. I am wondering if I can book my biometrics appointment now, or do I have to wait once I have submitted application. Also, is it advisable to pay the priority when applying for Ancestry from Canada. I believe I read on here somewhere that turn around time is about 3 weeks. I'm sure I will have plenty more questions the closer I get to the date! Cheers and thanks so much for this forum!


----------



## MrsMole

superdaved said:


> I will be submitting my Ancestry in about 2 weeks online from Vancouver and wanting to travel to UK around 15 August. I am wondering if I can book my biometrics appointment now, or do I have to wait once I have submitted application. Also, is it advisable to pay the priority when applying for Ancestry from Canada. I believe I read on here somewhere that turn around time is about 3 weeks. I'm sure I will have plenty more questions the closer I get to the date! Cheers and thanks so much for this forum!


You can apply for your biometrics once you have an application number from UKBA. To get this, you can begin your apply action and save it, completing it in stages. Be aware that the application is only saved for a week at a time! So you must return within the week and save your information again. When you're ready to submit it online, you can, but well before then you can book your biometrics!

To get the biometrics booking and pay for priority service and shipping, go to the WorldBridge site and choose "additional devices". I would say it's worth it to pay the extra for priority and overnight shipping-the less time you have to wait the better.


----------



## soFarAway101

MrsMole said:


> I would post a new thread on this topic. It will be easier for the moderators and people with similar experience to find you if you do!


Thank you!


----------



## superdaved

MrsMole said:


> You can apply for your biometrics once you have an application number from UKBA. To get this, you can begin your apply action and save it, completing it in stages. Be aware that the application is only saved for a week at a time! So you must return within the week and save your information again. When you're ready to submit it online, you can, but well before then you can book your biometrics!
> 
> To get the biometrics booking and pay for priority service and shipping, go to the WorldBridge site and choose "additional devices". I would say it's worth it to pay the extra for priority and overnight shipping-the less time you have to wait the better.


Thanks so much. I have printed off the application as a 'working copy' and will submit in full on the 22nd. I didn't realize I can start the application now and go back to it Thank you!


----------



## Guest

soFarAway101 said:


> Hi...This is my timeline so far...
> 
> 
> Country applied from: Philippines
> Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted online: 27/03/2013
> Documents submitted to VFS Manila personally: 04/04/2013
> Date Bio-metrics taken at VFS Manila: 04/04/2013
> Documents Dispatched to British Embassy: 04/04/2013
> Visa being processed: 09/04/2013
> Received another message saying Visa being processed: 16/04/13
> Email received that decision been made: Still waiting.....
> 
> This is my first post guys, and i really know that the hardest part is waiting... I just have some few questions..
> My husband (british) has a british son who is not with him anymore, but he is supporting him through Child Support Agency. When we applied for my Visa, CSA(child support agency) did not evaluate his new employment yet. So CSA was not deducting any amount on his salary. But this month they will cos there are some changes in Tax in the UK now, so eventually CSA phoned him and told him that they will start taking from his salary. Now the question is, will it take effect in to our application? His total income per year is above 18,600. Does his child concerns in our application?
> Hoping someone will be able to help me with this.. I'm a bit worried regarding this matter..



It is my understanding that if children are British they are not included in the financial requirements. Our son is also British and we did not have to add him to the calculations regarding financial requirement. Check with the UKBA website though...


----------



## hanz_182

Hi All, 

Just want to share my experience using Priority service by worldbridge. So here's mine.....
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: General Visitor Short Term (Less than 6 months)
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 17, 2013
Date biometrics taken: April 29, 2013
Date documentation sent: May 7, 2013 (Fedex Overnight)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 8, 2013 (received and processed)
Office location processing your visa: New York, NY
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: May 10, 2013

I took my time between the biometrics and the document submission because I was on a trip and thus I need my passport in hand. Overall, I'm so happy since this is my second attempt (although on different purpose) after my UK Visa refused last year due to my expired US F1 Visa. The priority service work as promised. I hope this timeline give an Idea about the waiting time for using the priority service. 

Cheers


----------



## diverseyharbor

Hanz, what was your visa you were applying for this time? I just sent my packet today with priority service. Hopefully I hear as soon as you did!


----------



## hanz_182

diverseyharbor said:


> Hanz, what was your visa you were applying for this time? I just sent my packet today with priority service. Hopefully I hear as soon as you did!


Its a short term general visitor visa for less than 6 months. I hope that answer your question


----------



## LizMarie

*Got it!*



LizMarie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I joined today. Thought I would share my information! My (British) husband and I have been married for 4 years, have always lived in the US. He was recently offered a great job opportunity in Colchester, so we are hoping to move very soon. All of our plans are in order- everything pending the visa of course!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement, VAF4A i think is what it is called.
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 1 April 2013 online
> Date biometrics taken: 5 April 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 April 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Date your visa was received: 10 May 2013!!
> 
> An ECO reached out to me to request additional information on the same day it was received. She did not specify an address to send the info. to, so I replied to the email with the documents attached AND mailed them to the office via UPS (another $100, ouch!) today.
> 
> I don't know why these application processes make us so nervous! We provided a solid application, so i don't have reason to worry- but of course i still do!


Got it today! 16 business days total- Worst 16 days of my life so far!


----------



## pjandrachel

So heres mine and my hubbys timeline! We did not do priority just planned well in advance of submitting the application!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse of UK citizen
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 26th March 2013
Date biometrics taken: 3rd April 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Sheffield): 16th April 2013 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: The just stated that could be 12 - 24 weeks
Date your visa was received: 9th May 2013

couldnt be happier
just preparing to move now


----------



## soFarAway101

mailaig said:


> It is my understanding that if children are British they are not included in the financial requirements. Our son is also British and we did not have to add him to the calculations regarding financial requirement. Check with the UKBA website though...


That is what we thought too. I already checked it in UKBA site. But to prove that CSA was not taking any amount, we submitted the docs stating that they are taking nothing from his salary.
We are on 25 working days of waiting for the visa so far :ranger: . Hopefully will have result soon.. :fingerscrossed:
This is my second application, the first application was a family visit visa and it was turned down. I think this time we gathered all the necessary documents, and hoping for a wonderful result. 
I really want to be with my husband. I miss him so much! 
Thank you for the help..


----------



## Stv_march

Hi Fauvely,

Congrats, hope you are enjoying your time now 

I have got a question for you about the payment that you mentioned in your time line. I applied two weeks ago as a unmarried couple but I have not filled any payment section on the application form and have not heard about any fee on EEA1 & EEA2 applications. What you meant by "Date payment taken: April 5th, 2013". 

I hope you are still on the forum that you can answer me. 

Does anyone else know about any fee on the EEA applications?




fauvely said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner
> Date application submitted (online or in person): March 28th, 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 2nd, 2013
> Date payment taken: April 5th, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: April 17th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date your visa was received: April 26th, but we were on vacation last week and the package could've come earlier. The letter saying my application was successful was dated April 22nd.
> 
> So it took less than 4 weeks! So much quicker than I was expecting. When we were on vacation, I didn't even think about my application and was scared to death when I saw the package with the Sheffield address on the back. My boyfriend said it looked like I was opening a package with a horse's head in it.
> 
> I also didn't get an email that a decision had been made and I'm glad I didn't because I would've been worrying about it during my vacation. It was such a great way to end a relaxing, fun week.
> 
> I'm so happy!:clap2:


----------



## Guest

Stv_march said:


> Hi Fauvely,
> 
> Congrats, hope you are enjoying your time now
> 
> I have got a question for you about the payment that you mentioned in your time line. I applied two weeks ago as a unmarried couple but I have not filled any payment section on the application form and have not heard about any fee on EEA1 & EEA2 applications. What you meant by "Date payment taken: April 5th, 2013".
> 
> I hope you are still on the forum that you can answer me.
> 
> Does anyone else know about any fee on the EEA applications?



It is my understanding there is no fee for an EEA application... The following taken from the UKBA website:

Residence documents for non-EEA family members of EEA nationals · Worker Registration Scheme ... There is no application fee for an EEA family permit.


----------



## chicgeek

chicgeek said:


> *Country applying from:* Canada (Toronto)
> *Type of visa applied for:* Settlement - Unmarried partner
> *Date application submitted (in person):* Jan 8
> *Date biometrics taken:* Jan 8
> *Date documentation was received by High Commission office:* Jan 9
> *Office location processing your visa:* New York
> *Projected timeline given:* none - paid priority
> *Visa application under process:* _waiting_
> *Date your visa was received:* _waiting_


My application for a settlement visa was rejected earlier this year due to insufficient documentation to prove my sponsor's earnings from self employment. Many long months later, our appeal was successful and the original decision was overturned. I will be flying to the UK soon after my passport is returned to me from New York.

Below is my updated timeline:

*Country applying from:* Canada (Toronto)
*Type of visa applied for:* Settlement - Unmarried partner
*Office location processing your visa:* New York
*Projected timeline given:* none - paid priority

*Application submitted (Toronto):* Jan 8
*Biometrics taken (Toronto):* Jan 8
*Notice of application received (New York):* Jan 9
*Notice of refusal:* Jan 28
*Application returned:* Jan 30
*Appeal submitted (Leicester):* Feb 18
*Notice of appeal received (New York):* Mar 27 (to be reviewed "within 15 working days")
*Notice of successful appeal (New York):* May 8
*Passport sent by priority mail (New York):* May 9 (was to arrive May 10, Canada Post failed - will arrive May 13)
*Visa received:* _waiting_

---------------------------------

_If anyone has any questions about my experience with the following topics, feel free to ask me on Twitter as @chicgeek or email me at [email protected]:_

Unmarried partner applications from Canada
Evidence for self-employed sponsors (especially with work in more than one country or companies less than a year old)
The appeals process for insufficient documentation (as allowed by Appendix FM-SE D.(a) and D.(b)(ii).)


----------



## wannabe-uk

Congratulations 

My husband is also self employed (something we weren't told about until he had got to the job). Certainly makes things different!


----------



## missmoe

Congratulations Chicgeek! I followed your story and I am so happy for you! wish you all the best.

I await my package from Sheffield today .... sooo nervous havent slept all weekend!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mishapanda

missmoe said:


> Congratulations Chicgeek! I followed your story and I am so happy for you! wish you all the best.
> 
> I await my package from Sheffield today .... sooo nervous havent slept all weekend!:fingerscrossed:


Fingers crossed for you missmoe! Those weekends are so long aren't they? Let us know how it goes.


----------



## chicgeek

Thanks guys! I wish you the best of luck. The advice and support I got on this forum was invaluable.


----------



## Lapidus

*Fiancée settlement visa hearing*

Hello to everyone my fiancée uk settlement visa got refused an we made an appeal we got date for the hearing .
The raison for the refusal is because we didn't live together for 2years . We have submitted the app online (visa4uk) official website for home office and there is not an option for fiancée has type of settlement visa but we call the visa section and the advice us to use unmarried partner and write fiancée next to it also in our letters to the high commission we used fiancée . The tribunal has not received the ECO bundle for the hearing I would like to get some advises 
Thanks


----------



## authorgirl

*My UK Timeline*

12/25/12-Engaged to my amazing fiance 
4/1/13- Applied online for settlement(fiance) visa
4/5/13-Biometrics
4/10/13- Mailed off application (non-priority)
4/18/13 - Visa received in Sheffield
5-2-13- Received email stating we needed to provide a document
5-13-13- Email "A decision has been made"

And that is where I am at  
"Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on Your UK visa application. Your application will be 
dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered 
by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is (________)and a signature is 
required in order to complete delivery. You may track your UPS shipment at 
___________________" 


This is such a vague and frustrating email. It neither states if it has been accepted or not. We should know if a few days, my fiance and I have been waiting this long, what is few more days? 
I must say though, apart from this email everything has gone smoothly and faster than I imagined. I've been reading that most who have also received this response have gotten the visa so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## authorgirl

missmoe said:


> I await my package from Sheffield today .... sooo nervous havent slept all weekend!:fingerscrossed:






Have you heard anything yet? I just received a generic email stating a decision has been made. Wishing you the best! This is so never wrecking on people, I really wish they wouldn't do this to us. All the same, what can you really hope to gain by complaining lol :fingerscrossed: for you!


----------



## missmoe

authorgirl said:


> Have you heard anything yet? I just received a generic email stating a decision has been made. Wishing you the best! This is so never wrecking on people, I really wish they wouldn't do this to us. All the same, what can you really hope to gain by complaining lol :fingerscrossed: for you!


Hi, 

Nope still waiting, been tracking my package due to arrive end of day today, so anytime now. I really wish they would say approved/not approved. I didnt get any sleep, look a hot mess at work today and have one page on constant refresh of the ups tracking...


----------



## authorgirl

missmoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nope still waiting, been tracking my package due to arrive end of day today, so anytime now. I really wish they would say approved/not approved. I didnt get any sleep, look a hot mess at work today and have one page on constant refresh of the ups tracking...


Hopefully by nights end you'll have it in hand and can do your happy dance  Let me know how it goes for you. I know I'll look like a hot mess myself these next few days
Oh I know! It's like, I shelled out all this money, had to wait and then have to wait even more as they ship things back. A simple yes or no would suffice. lol


----------



## Stv_march

Thank you mailaig. I think he applied for UKBA unmarried partnership visa, not EEA2.



mailaig said:


> It is my understanding there is no fee for an EEA application... The following taken from the UKBA website:
> 
> Residence documents for non-EEA family members of EEA nationals · Worker Registration Scheme ... There is no application fee for an EEA family permit.


----------



## diverseyharbor

*Country applying from:* USA (Iowa)
*Type of visa applied for:* Settlement (Wife)
*Office location processing your visa:* New York
*Projected timeline given:* none yet - paid priority through World Bridge

*Online Application submitted:* April 15
*Biometrics taken (Des Moines)*: April 30
*FedEx Notice of application & support documents received* (New York): May 13
Haven't got an email or anything yet, I know it's early. 

Please send happy thoughts!!


----------



## Guest

authorgirl said:


> 12/25/12-Engaged to my amazing fiance
> 4/1/13- Applied online for settlement(fiance) visa
> 4/5/13-Biometrics
> 4/10/13- Mailed off application (non-priority)
> 4/18/13 - Visa received in Sheffield
> 5-2-13- Received email stating we needed to provide a document
> 5-13-13- Email "A decision has been made"
> 
> And that is where I am at
> "Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on Your UK visa application. Your application will be
> dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered
> by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is (________)and a signature is
> required in order to complete delivery. You may track your UPS shipment at
> ___________________"
> 
> 
> This is such a vague and frustrating email. It neither states if it has been accepted or not. We should know if a few days, my fiance and I have been waiting this long, what is few more days?
> I must say though, apart from this email everything has gone smoothly and faster than I imagined. I've been reading that most who have also received this response have gotten the visa so :fingerscrossed:


That must be so frustrating to not get a simple yes or no, however, if they are returning your passport, it should mean that the visa was approved. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## diverseyharbor

chicgeek said:


> My application for a settlement visa was rejected earlier this year due to insufficient documentation to prove my sponsor's earnings from self employment. Many long months later, our appeal was successful and the original decision was overturned. I will be flying to the UK soon after my passport is returned to me from New York.
> [/LIST]


Chicgeek, I also just applied and am a little nervous about the self-employment. We are able to show that my husband had drawn the 18,600 in the last financial year (6 April 2012 - 5 April 2013) but our taxes don't line up with that as our business financial year is separate. What type of documents did they need more information on if you are willing to share? Any insight would be great.


----------



## missmoe

I have just received my visa!!!! I cannot even begin to thank God enough! and thank you all for your help.. it is the greatest feeling since my wedding day. I will soon join my husband! 

this is after a previous refusal of entry in 2005. I am elated!


----------



## Water Dragon

*Been watching for you!!*

HOORAY!!!!!
I've been watching all day, hoping you would have some news for us. Am SO excited for you!! 
lane: Now, enjoy the trip and best wishes for the rest of your lives together.

WhoooHoooo!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## missmoe

Thank you! thank you!!! I cannot even explain the joy I feel right now!


----------



## enfianced

diverseyharbor said:


> Chicgeek, I also just applied and am a little nervous about the self-employment. We are able to show that my husband had drawn the 18,600 in the last financial year (6 April 2012 - 5 April 2013) but our taxes don't line up with that as our business financial year is separate. What type of documents did they need more information on if you are willing to share? Any insight would be great.


Sorry to break into the conversation, just joined, so I apologise if I repeat anything! I just applied for entry clearance as a fiancee, and my sponsor is a self-employed sole trader, so I can talk about what we did. Regarding self-employment, they do ask for personal bank accounts AND business bank accounts where they exist (my sponsor doesn't have a separate business account as a sole trader, so it was a non-issue for us). I think the revenue in the business bank account would have to show payments to your sponsor adding up to the income he received in his personal accounts - what they're looking for is that the business has enough turn-over that it provides a personal salary of at least 18,600 annually for your sponsor before expenses and taxes.

Where I'm confused is where you mention your taxes don't line up? This of course depends on the nature of the business, so please excuse my ignorance.

For our application, we provided the following for the 2012-2013 financial year:
1. HMRC Statement of Account showing tax payable
2. Copy of his submitted tax return
3. SA302 from HMRC
4. A copy of his personal details from HMRC website showing his UTR
5. His personal bank accounts from end of March/April 2012-May 2013 (I know they like to see income still coming in, even after the financial year has ended)
6. Letter regarding his up-to-date Class 2 contributions from HMRC
7. Letter from his accountant explaining NI contributions
8. His unaudited accounts (he's not required to have his accounts audited annually, and he isn't part of a franchise) and certificate of confirmation by his accountant

Is this at all helpful?


----------



## MrsMole

missmoe said:


> I have just received my visa!!!! I cannot even begin to thank God enough! and thank you all for your help.. it is the greatest feeling since my wedding day. I will soon join my husband!
> 
> this is after a previous refusal of entry in 2005. I am elated!


Congratulations! Wonderful news! Good luck to you and have a great reunion with your husband!


----------



## enfianced

Hi everyone! Good luck to you all!!!!

Here's my timeline (fingers crossed!!!!):

*Country applying from:* USA
*Type of visa applied for:* Fiancee (priority)
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* 4 May 2013 (online)
*Date biometrics taken:* 9 May 2013
*Date documentation was received by British Consulate in NY:* 10 May 2013 (confirmed delivery by UPS)
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* TBD
*Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
*Projected timeline given:* TBD
*Date your visa was received:* TBD

This is my 6th visa application to the UK (all previous 5 were student visas that were granted), and it never gets any easier! This process is much worse, though, I gotta say... bring on the waiting...


----------



## missmoe

authorgirl said:


> Hopefully by nights end you'll have it in hand and can do your happy dance  Let me know how it goes for you. I know I'll look like a hot mess myself these next few days
> Oh I know! It's like, I shelled out all this money, had to wait and then have to wait even more as they ship things back. A simple yes or no would suffice. lol


waiting to hear your good news! I am sure you will be fine.. its such a relief when you get the visa... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## diverseyharbor

enfianced said:


> Sorry to break into the conversation, just joined, so I apologise if I repeat anything! I just applied for entry clearance as a fiancee, and my sponsor is a self-employed sole trader, so I can talk about what we did. Regarding self-employment, they do ask for personal bank accounts AND business bank accounts where they exist (my sponsor doesn't have a separate business account as a sole trader, so it was a non-issue for us). I think the revenue in the business bank account would have to show payments to your sponsor adding up to the income he received in his personal accounts - what they're looking for is that the business has enough turn-over that it provides a personal salary of at least 18,600 annually for your sponsor before expenses and taxes.
> 
> Where I'm confused is where you mention your taxes don't line up? This of course depends on the nature of the business, so please excuse my ignorance.
> 
> For our application, we provided the following for the 2012-2013 financial year:
> 1. HMRC Statement of Account showing tax payable
> 2. Copy of his submitted tax return
> 3. SA302 from HMRC
> 4. A copy of his personal details from HMRC website showing his UTR
> 5. His personal bank accounts from end of March/April 2012-May 2013 (I know they like to see income still coming in, even after the financial year has ended)
> 6. Letter regarding his up-to-date Class 2 contributions from HMRC
> 7. Letter from his accountant explaining NI contributions
> 8. His unaudited accounts (he's not required to have his accounts audited annually, and he isn't part of a franchise) and certificate of confirmation by his accountant
> 
> Is this at all helpful?


I guess I'm not sure if 'line up' is the correct term. But this is where it gets sticky, we used my husband's current income in the most recent financial year, which was from April 6, 2012 – April 5, 2013. Showing drawings from his business account to personal (he doesn't just have a personal one) Which we provided both.

However, the financial year of our shop in London runs from May 1-April 30. As a sole proprietor, his accountant tells us that the tax return has to include an accounting period from the business which ends within the corresponding financial tax year for which the tax return is being submitted. So, for the tax year 2012/13 (which runs from 6th April 2012 to 5th April 2013) the accounts of business for the year ended 30th April 2012 must be included. 

In other words, my husband's income that was provided by my accountant for the financial year 2012/2013 is the income that was actually made in Pickle & Rye’s financial year May 1, 2011 – April 30, 2012. 

IF you followed all that.... We included a letter in our packet to explain also, I just hope that is clear and acceptable when they review. In the end we drew the 18,600. I just hope if they don't have something they think they need, they ask for more information and aren't quick to deny it. 

Your list helps a ton though, for comparison. Your list seems solid. We had most of those things, just no special letters from our accountant who was really unhelpful to us (semi-retired, slow, technologically inept, always on vacation) but he had all the paperwork and we didn't have time to change in a hurry.


Now, I wait.


----------



## chicgeek

diverseyharbor said:


> Chicgeek, I also just applied and am a little nervous about the self-employment. We are able to show that my husband had drawn the 18,600 in the last financial year (6 April 2012 - 5 April 2013) but our taxes don't line up with that as our business financial year is separate. What type of documents did they need more information on if you are willing to share? Any insight would be great.


Hiya! No problem, take a look at our full document list in this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...t-unmarried-partner-appeal-self-employed.html

Keep in mind we were initially rejected so we needed to be exceptionally thorough or err on the side of providing too much documentation. He also had two added complications: he worked in both the UK and Canada over that period (two different tax years) and his company was registered less than a year before the application. You may be able to entirely omit some sections of what we had to submit.

Please don't hesitate to post in that other thread if you have questions. I'm more likely to see posts there than here. Good luck!


----------



## enfianced

diverseyharbor said:


> I guess I'm not sure if 'line up' is the correct term. But this is where it gets sticky, we used my husband's current income in the most recent financial year, which was from April 6, 2012 – April 5, 2013. Showing drawings from his business account to personal (he doesn't just have a personal one) Which we provided both.
> 
> However, the financial year of our shop in London runs from May 1-April 30. As a sole proprietor, his accountant tells us that the tax return has to include an accounting period from the business which ends within the corresponding financial tax year for which the tax return is being submitted. So, for the tax year 2012/13 (which runs from 6th April 2012 to 5th April 2013) the accounts of business for the year ended 30th April 2012 must be included.
> 
> In other words, my husband's income that was provided by my accountant for the financial year 2012/2013 is the income that was actually made in Pickle & Rye’s financial year May 1, 2011 – April 30, 2012.
> 
> IF you followed all that.... We included a letter in our packet to explain also, I just hope that is clear and acceptable when they review. In the end we drew the 18,600. I just hope if they don't have something they think they need, they ask for more information and aren't quick to deny it.
> 
> Your list helps a ton though, for comparison. Your list seems solid. We had most of those things, just no special letters from our accountant who was really unhelpful to us (semi-retired, slow, technologically inept, always on vacation) but he had all the paperwork and we didn't have time to change in a hurry.
> 
> 
> Now, I wait.


Thanks for the vote of confidence!

I would think that if your sponsor's tax return was looked over by an accountant, and you've explained that it's based on the business's financial year, you should be fine. The UKBA likes to have the most up-to-date information anyway, and I imagine if it were an actual issue, the HMRC might have more of a problem with the dates than the UKBA. For the UKBA's purposes, they really just want to see that you made the income threshold over the last financial year, which you have (and they don't specifically stipulate the dates of the year as far as I'm aware), and you've provided both sets of bank statements. The only way to prove the income threshold with a self-employed person is to look at all of their tax documentation, as there would obviously be no payslips or employer's reference to submit, and you've provided them with that.

It helps to remember, as I was told recently by a former UKBA agent, that ECO officers are not financial wizards and don't necessarily understand complicated accounting. They have to have a basic understanding, of course, but they're really just making sure the required money and necessary documentation are present.

If they ask for more explanation, though, I would try to get a letter from an accountant explaining the situation (UKBA agents will tend to trust expert documentation). It does help so much to have a helpful accountant, we tried two before we were happy with ours, so I understand your pain! 

I will keep my fingers crossed for you whilst we wait for both of our visa decisions!!!!


----------



## mishapanda

missmoe said:


> I have just received my visa!!!! I cannot even begin to thank God enough! and thank you all for your help.. it is the greatest feeling since my wedding day. I will soon join my husband!
> 
> this is after a previous refusal of entry in 2005. I am elated!


Wonderful! I'd been watching all day as well. Congratulations! What a wonderful feeling. Have a safe trip over to this side of the pond.


----------



## diverseyharbor

enfianced said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence!...It does help so much to have a helpful accountant, we tried two before we were happy with ours, so I understand your pain!
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you whilst we wait for both of our visa decisions!!!!


Many thanks! Same here! I think both my husband and I have agreed we need a to seek a better accountant after all this is said and done. You don't realize how good/bad they are til a situation like this is presented.


----------



## enfianced

enfianced said:


> Hi everyone! Good luck to you all!!!!
> 
> Here's my timeline (fingers crossed!!!!):
> 
> *Country applying from:* USA
> *Type of visa applied for:* Fiancee (priority)
> *Date application submitted (online or in person):* 4 May 2013 (online)
> *Date biometrics taken:* 9 May 2013
> *Date documentation was received by British Consulate in NY:* 10 May 2013 (confirmed delivery by UPS)
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 14 May 2013
> *Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
> *Projected timeline given:* Priority, so 15 working days, I think (no timeline was really stipulated)
> *Date your visa was received:* TBD
> 
> This is my 6th visa application to the UK (all previous 5 were student visas that were granted), and it never gets any easier! This process is much worse, though, I gotta say... bring on the waiting...


Received the email today that my visa is being processed in Sheffield, and was put in front of the queue ahead of non-priority applications. That was fast! I've updated my timeline above, will have another update soon, hopefully...

Hope you're all doing okay with the waiting!!! I know I'm very anxious, sigh.


----------



## Gbbal5

*Our Fiance Timeline*

Here's our timeline for our Fiance visa (after just receiving the email that our application had arrived in Sheffield today). 

*Country applying from*: USA
*Type of visa applied for*: Fiance (priority)
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* 29 April 2013 (online)
*Date biometrics taken:* 2 May 2013
*Date documentation was received by British Consulate in NY:* 7 May 2013 (Confirmed by FedEx)
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 14 May 2013
*Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
*Projected timeline given:* None given 
*Date your visa was received:* TBD

The email also said I will receive another email with quote: " 1. The outcome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package."

I thought that it would just be an email stating that a decision had been made, but will this next email (whenever it comes) tell us what the decision was? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## diverseyharbor

enfianced said:


> Received the email today that my visa is being processed in Sheffield, and was put in front of the queue ahead of non-priority applications. That was fast! I've updated my timeline above, will have another update soon, hopefully...
> 
> Hope you're all doing okay with the waiting!!! I know I'm very anxious, sigh.


Me too - have confidence in the care you put in your application and know that it's out of your hands now and in the hands of competent IO. 

Sending happy thoughts/prayers/vibes!


----------



## enfianced

Gbbal5 said:


> Here's our timeline for our Fiance visa (after just receiving the email that our application had arrived in Sheffield today).
> 
> *Country applying from*: USA
> *Type of visa applied for*: Fiance (priority)
> *Date application submitted (online or in person):* 29 April 2013 (online)
> *Date biometrics taken:* 2 May 2013
> *Date documentation was received by British Consulate in NY:* 7 May 2013 (Confirmed by FedEx)
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 14 May 2013
> *Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
> *Projected timeline given:* None given
> *Date your visa was received:* TBD
> 
> The email also said I will receive another email with quote: " 1. The outcome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package."
> 
> I thought that it would just be an email stating that a decision had been made, but will this next email (whenever it comes) tell us what the decision was? :fingerscrossed:


I got that exact same email today and was wondering the same thing!! Anyone have an answer, or this a standard email for priority applications?

I'm beginning to think the NY Consulate just sends applications off in batches to Sheffield every Friday (my application got to NY or the 10th).

Good luck, and I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## enfianced

diverseyharbor said:


> Me too - have confidence in the care you put in your application and know that it's out of your hands now and in the hands of competent IO.
> 
> Sending happy thoughts/prayers/vibes!


Thank you so much, very good advice  Please let us know when you get an update, and you'll be in my thoughts and prayers, too!!


----------



## Gbbal5

enfianced said:


> I got that exact same email today and was wondering the same thing!! Anyone have an answer, or this a standard email for priority applications?
> 
> I'm beginning to think the NY Consulate just sends applications off in batches to Sheffield every Friday (my application got to NY or the 10th).
> 
> Good luck, and I wish you all the best!!!


Yeah, I think that that's what's happening as well, concerning sending them off in batches to London. For a minute I just thought that ours might have been taking longer since it was so big that we had to send it off in a LITERAL BOX.


----------



## hanz_182

I have a concern. Now I hold a UK Student visitor visa which valid for 6 months. I am intend to do a study abroad for one month starting in june to july and then planning to visit UK again in October as a tourist. My question is, Will I be fine to enter the UK on my second visit as tourist using this student visitor visa (which still valid until November)? or Do I have to reapply tourist visa?

Thank you


----------



## Water Dragon

enfianced said:


> I'm beginning to think the NY Consulate just sends applications off in batches to Sheffield every Friday (my application got to NY or the 10th).
> 
> Good luck, and I wish you all the best!!!


I was wondering the same thing! That doesn't seem right, after spending extra money for Priority, PLUS the FedEx to get it to NY quickly......then they let it sit in a pile for 5-6 days? 

I hope that isn't the case.

Good luck with getting an answer quickly! :fingerscrossed:
Laurel


----------



## enfianced

hanz_182 said:


> I have a concern. Now I hold a UK Student visitor visa which valid for 6 months. I am intend to do a study abroad for one month starting in june to july and then planning to visit UK again in October as a tourist. My question is, Will I be fine to enter the UK on my second visit as tourist using this student visitor visa (which still valid until November)? or Do I have to reapply tourist visa?
> 
> Thank you


As far as I know, you'll have to reapply as a tourist. Not only would the UKBA agent at the border wonder why you were returning when your visa is almost expired, but your visa allows you to visit the UK as a student, not a tourist. You should reapply for the correct visa that covers your intended purpose for being in the UK.

Good luck with it!


----------



## lj0924

Finally settlement visa is submitted and mailed today next day to NYC hub then on to Sheffield. Had to find a company for return prepaid waybill now that UK agency will not return your documents. Priority settlement service through world bridge. And know we wait


----------



## lj0924

lj0924 said:


> Finally settlement visa is submitted and mailed today next day to NYC hub then on to Sheffield. Had to find a company for return prepaid waybill now that UK agency will not return your documents. Priority settlement service through world bridge. And know we wait


Sorry *Now we wait.....


----------



## Nixsyd

*Spouse visa timeline*

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
Date application submitted (in person): 8 May 
Date biometrics taken: 8 May 
Date documentation was received by High Commission office: 13 May
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: None
Visa application under process: 15 May 2013
Date your visa was received: TBC


----------



## diverseyharbor

*Update, Package arrived in Sheffield!
**Country applying from:* USA (Iowa)
*Type of visa applied for*: Settlement (Wife)
Office location processing your visa: New York ---> Sheffield
*Projected timeline given: *"Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications." 

*Online Application submitted:* April 15
*Biometrics taken (Des Moines):* April 30
*FedEx Notice of application & support documents received (New York)*: May 13
*Visa application has arrived safely at the Sheffield Confirmation Email: *May 15


Please send happy thoughts!!


----------



## MBP

*Business Visa*

Hi Folks,

Trying to get a business visa for a job interview. here is my timeline:

Country applying from: U.S.A
Type of visa applied for: Business visa - less than 6 months
Date application submitted (online): 6 May
Date biometrics taken: 9 May
Date document sent: 9 May: Paid for priority service and sent with FedEx overnight delivery service 
Date documentation was received by British Consulate NYC: 10 May (confirmed by FedEX). I had to fax my priority receipt and package delivery confirmation to British Consulate NYC on 11May because Priority Service was not written on the outside of the package
Office location processing your visa: British Consulate NYC
Date package opened: 13 May: received e-mail stating my package has been opened and will be presented to an ECO 
Projected timeline given: 48 hours and Current and forecasted delays to our service.....................None to report 
Visa application under process: Yes
Date your visa was received: Not yet

It has been over 48 hour since my application was sent to an ECO and there has been no feedback on my application....


----------



## enfianced

diverseyharbor said:


> *Update, Package arrived in Sheffield!
> **Country applying from:* USA (Iowa)
> *Type of visa applied for*: Settlement (Wife)
> Office location processing your visa: New York ---> Sheffield
> *Projected timeline given: *"Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications."
> 
> *Online Application submitted:* April 15
> *Biometrics taken (Des Moines):* April 30
> *FedEx Notice of application & support documents received (New York)*: May 13
> *Visa application has arrived safely at the Sheffield Confirmation Email: *May 15
> 
> 
> Please send happy thoughts!!


Rooting for both of us, don't worry! Try not to be too anxious, we'll know soon  Sending loads of cheerful vibes!


----------



## enfianced

MBP said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Trying to get a business visa for a job interview. here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: U.S.A
> Type of visa applied for: Business visa - less than 6 months
> Date application submitted (online): 6 May
> Date biometrics taken: 9 May
> Date document sent: 9 May: Paid for priority service and sent with FedEx overnight delivery service
> Date documentation was received by British Consulate NYC: 10 May (confirmed by FedEX). I had to fax my priority receipt and package delivery confirmation to British Consulate NYC on 11May because Priority Service was not written on the outside of the package
> Office location processing your visa: British Consulate NYC
> Date package opened: 13 May: received e-mail stating my package has been opened and will be presented to an ECO
> Projected timeline given: 48 hours and Current and forecasted delays to our service.....................None to report
> Visa application under process: Yes
> Date your visa was received: Not yet
> 
> It has been over 48 hour since my application was sent to an ECO and there has been no feedback on my application....


Just try to breathe and relax (what I keep telling myself), you'll most likely hear something by the end of the week. The last email you received said your application would be presented to an ECO, not was being processed, so maybe they didn't start looking at it until yesterday or today. 

I've had a student priority visa processed in 24 hours, and then one was processed in 4 days. 48 hours is just a guideline, and you never know how many priority applications were sent in before yours, but bear in mind that if there is anything slightly different about your application - and I'm not assuming there is! - it will take slightly longer anyway.

Good luck, and let us know how you get on!!


----------



## MBP

Thanks enfianced and I sure will.


----------



## authorgirl

12/25/12-Engaged to my amazing fiance
4/1/13- Applied online for settlement(fiance) visa
4/5/13-Biometrics
4/10/13- Mailed off application (non-priority)
4/18/13 - Visa received in Sheffield
5-2-13- Received email stating we needed to provide a document
5-13-13- Email "A decision has been made"
5-15-13- I GOT MY VISA! 


I just got the visa today and I am still running around doing a happy dance! June 17th James is flying out here to stay and then we are flying back to the UK together July 8th!


----------



## missmoe

authorgirl said:


> 12/25/12-Engaged to my amazing fiance
> 4/1/13- Applied online for settlement(fiance) visa
> 4/5/13-Biometrics
> 4/10/13- Mailed off application (non-priority)
> 4/18/13 - Visa received in Sheffield
> 5-2-13- Received email stating we needed to provide a document
> 5-13-13- Email "A decision has been made"
> 5-15-13- I GOT MY VISA!
> 
> 
> I just got the visa today and I am still running around doing a happy dance! June 17th James is flying out here to stay and then we are flying back to the UK together July 8th!


I have been waiting to hear your outcome!! Congratulations !! So happy for you! :clap2:

I leave for London June 21st... I really cannot wait!!


----------



## authorgirl

missmoe said:


> waiting to hear your good news! I am sure you will be fine.. its such a relief when you get the visa... :fingerscrossed:




I GOT IT!!!!! Right when I walked in from work the UPS guy pulled up and I practically grabbed it out of the poor mans hands :rofl: But I got it, still doing my happy dance lol


----------



## authorgirl

missmoe said:


> I have been waiting to hear your outcome!! Congratulations !! So happy for you! :clap2:
> 
> I leave for London June 21st... I really cannot wait!!


I know! Most stressful two days of my life lol And thank you! I just saw your good news and CONGRATS!   I am so happy for you!
Oh I know! The countdown begins


----------



## missmoe

authorgirl said:


> I know! Most stressful two days of my life lol And thank you! I just saw your good news and CONGRATS!   I am so happy for you!
> Oh I know! The countdown begins


hahaha.. I know how you feel! I could not stop looking at it! its soo pretty! The count down sure begins. Good luck with your new life in the UK


----------



## extremum

Country applying from: USA.
Type of visa applied for: Family Settlement w/ Spouse.
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th of May, 2013.
Date biometrics taken: 13th of May,2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: TBA.
Office location processing your visa: New York then Sheffield.
Projected timeline given: TBA.
Date your visa was received: TBA.

To be continued...

ray:


----------



## authorgirl

missmoe said:


> hahaha.. I know how you feel! I could not stop looking at it! its soo pretty! The count down sure begins. Good luck with your new life in the UK



It is pretty. And thank you very much  You also. Exciting times ahead and I wish you all the best


----------



## authorgirl

extremum said:


> Country applying from: USA.
> Type of visa applied for: Family Settlement w/ Spouse.
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th of May, 2013.
> Date biometrics taken: 13th of May,2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: TBA.
> Office location processing your visa: New York then Sheffield.
> Projected timeline given: TBA.
> Date your visa was received: TBA.
> 
> To be continued...
> 
> ray:


:fingerscrossed: I'm sure it'll all be fine  Just make sure you have everything you need when you submit. This site helped me TONS


----------



## extremum

authorgirl said:


> :fingerscrossed: I'm sure it'll all be fine  Just make sure you have everything you need when you submit. This site helped me TONS


Yes, thank you. It's been a stressful two months, for us getting all the documents together. I just want to be home with my wife, as she wants me home, instead of this...

:ranger:

...on Skype, all day.

Granted, we cherish all the time we spend together on there. Yet, two people in love deserve much more.


----------



## chicgeek

Hi friends,

I got a bit bored tonight and decided to shove some of the more recent information shared here into a spreadsheet. I know we all found it useful to know about others' wait times and experiences, so I thought this might make it a bit easier to interpret.

*UK visa timelines*
These content in our timeline posts aren't very consistent (neither are UKBA notifications) so there are quite a few blanks. Anyone can edit the document so feel free to add to it or make corrections. I've also added a few columns for appeals (*sniff*) - I'll try to track down a few more cases of appeals.

I should also note that the information is only what is found here in this thread, already visible to the general public. However, if you don't want your details in the spreadsheet, no problem. Just visit the link and delete the row with you information.

Hope it's useful!


----------



## lj0924

Did you have to arrange for return postage from Sheffield?


----------



## lj0924

authorgirl said:


> 12/25/12-Engaged to my amazing fiance
> 4/1/13- Applied online for settlement(fiance) visa
> 4/5/13-Biometrics
> 4/10/13- Mailed off application (non-priority)
> 4/18/13 - Visa received in Sheffield
> 5-2-13- Received email stating we needed to provide a document
> 5-13-13- Email "A decision has been made"
> 5-15-13- I GOT MY VISA!
> 
> I just got the visa today and I am still running around doing a happy dance! June 17th James is flying out here to stay and then we are flying back to the UK together July 8th!


What document did they request if you don't mind?


----------



## enfianced

lj0924 said:


> Did you have to arrange for return postage from Sheffield?


Unfortunately, after 13th May, applicants have to provide return postage for their visa and documents now (see bottom of this page: https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/content.aspx?tag=welcome_PAGE). 

One more complication, sigh!


----------



## enfianced

Does anyone know if the 'a decision has been made' email from the Sheffield office is also sent to applicants who are refused? Just want to make sure I have an idea of what to expect next!

:fingerscrossed: (for everyone!)


----------



## diverseyharbor

chicgeek said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got a bit bored tonight and decided to shove some of the more recent information shared here into a spreadsheet. .....
> 
> Hope it's useful!


This is amazing! I'll definitely update my stuff as it progresses.


----------



## chicgeek

diverseyharbor said:


> This is amazing! I'll definitely update my stuff as it progresses.


Thanks!  I'll add to it in the next few days.

Oh, and the whole NY/Sheffield office (for Canada/US applicants) thing confuses me a bit. If I'm off base, let me know or feel free to update the spreadsheet with what it should indicate.


----------



## diverseyharbor

No You are all good with the dates. I know that all settlement gets sent from NY to Sheffield... everything else (I've been told) stays in NY. So we just have more time to wait! HA.


----------



## extremum

My application just reached the British Consulate in NY, per USPS Express Mail tracking. How long until I receive an email of receipt from them, and that it's being transferred to Sheffield, UK?


----------



## MrsMole

MrsMole said:


> Hello! I've been quietly reading all of the posts here for a while, and since I'm applying this week I thought I'd join and share my experience! I'll update my information when the time comes.
> 
> I've been separated from my husband for six months. We got married in England in August of 2012, then my student visa ran out in October and here I am, applying to return.
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: Submitting April 18th, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: Appointment for April 22nd, 2013
> Date documentation was delivered to UKBA New York: April 23, 2013
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was granted: May 16, 2013
> Date your visa was received:Waiting...
> 
> I got the email this morning saying "Your UK visa has been issued." I hardly know what to think or do! I'm all over the place. Hopefully it arrives soon! (I paid for priority over night delivery, but no mention of this was in the email.)
> 
> I was SO worried I had missed something, misinterpreted something, etc! I can finally :clap2:breathe!!!


----------



## missmoe

Congrats!!


----------



## chicgeek

MrsMole said:


> I got the email this morning saying "Your UK visa has been issued." I hardly know what to think or do! I'm all over the place. Hopefully it arrives soon! (I paid for priority over night delivery, but no mention of this was in the email.)
> 
> I was SO worried I had missed something, misinterpreted something, etc! I can finally :clap2:breathe!!!


CONGRATS! I'm not so secretly jealous of how quick your application went through.  I updated the spreadsheet with your info.

When and where are you headed over?


----------



## diverseyharbor

I'm curious, those of you who had additional information requested, was it by email? And was it something easy to get?


----------



## chicgeek

extremum said:


> My application just reached the British Consulate in NY, per USPS Express Mail tracking. How long until I receive an email of receipt from them, and that it's being transferred to Sheffield, UK?


I didn't get a receipt email for Sheffield (only New York), though I think some others did. I believe it varies...


----------



## enfianced

extremum said:


> My application just reached the British Consulate in NY, per USPS Express Mail tracking. How long until I receive an email of receipt from them, and that it's being transferred to Sheffield, UK?


Congrats on sending it off! You won't get an email until your application reaches Sheffield, which reads as: "Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed."

I paid for priority service for my fiancee visa application, and I received that email on 14th May, two business days from when UPS confirmed it had arrived at the NY Consulate. So, you should hear something within the next 5 business days or so, I would imagine.


----------



## enfianced

chicgeek said:


> I didn't get a receipt email for Sheffield (only New York), though I think some others did. I believe it varies...


I think when submitting an application in the States, you tend to get an email from Sheffield and not NY, or at least that seems to be the pattern from what I've understood. I wish they'd just pick an office!


----------



## chicgeek

enfianced said:


> I think when submitting an application in the States, you tend to get an email from Sheffield and not NY, or at least that seems to be the pattern from what I've understood. I wish they'd just pick an office!


Maybe because mine was from Canada, to Sheffield via New York? I'm with you... they need to be way more consistent, also with how to communicate to their applicants.

What emails I got and when are buried in here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApEGkxT8uCN_dFBNSUVyVU42SGtfZGFrdHdiNXk3LWc#gid=0


----------



## extremum

Thank you all, for responding quickly. I was only curious, because I didn't add *The UK Border Agency* on the top of the address line, since it wasn't even mentioned in the Visa4UK email, after I completed the online application. I sent the application package as follows:

British Consulate General
845 Third Avenue
New York, NY 10022

I just hope my package isn't floating around the offices, without a specified destination within the correct address, after it's already been marked delivered.


----------



## enfianced

extremum said:


> Thank you all, for responding quickly. I was only curious, because I didn't add *The UK Border Agency* on the top of the address line, since it wasn't even mentioned in the Visa4UK email, after I completed the online application. I sent the application package as follows:
> 
> British Consulate General
> 845 Third Avenue
> New York, NY 10022
> 
> I just hope my package isn't floating around the offices, without a specified destination within the correct address, after it's already been marked delivered.


Try not to worry, I'm sure once they've opened your package and sussed out what's in it, your application will quickly get to where it needs to go! That probably happens quite often, and you sent it to the right address


----------



## MBP

enfianced said:


> Just try to breathe and relax (what I keep telling myself), you'll most likely hear something by the end of the week. The last email you received said your application would be presented to an ECO, not was being processed, so maybe they didn't start looking at it until yesterday or today.
> 
> I've had a student priority visa processed in 24 hours, and then one was processed in 4 days. 48 hours is just a guideline, and you never know how many priority applications were sent in before yours, but bear in mind that if there is anything slightly different about your application - and I'm not assuming there is! - it will take slightly longer anyway.
> 
> Good luck, and let us know how you get on!!


Yes, Yes & Yes! I got the " I have been issued" e-mail @ 9.21am today and expected visa delivery via UPS is 10.30am on 5/17/13.

Thanks guys & wish you all success  &


----------



## MrsMole

chicgeek said:


> CONGRATS! I'm not so secretly jealous of how quick your application went through.  I updated the spreadsheet with your info.
> 
> When and where are you headed over?


Thanks everybody! I still can't believe it. This group has been so helpful in getting through everything.

I'm hoping to be heading back to London this weekend! I paid for the overnight delivery, so I'm hoping it gets here by tomorrow so I can make my Saturday flight.


----------



## enfianced

MBP said:


> Yes, Yes & Yes! I got the " I have been issued" e-mail @ 9.21am today and expected visa delivery via UPS is 10.30am on 5/17/13.
> 
> Thanks guys & wish you all success  &


Congrats, and good luck with your interview!!


----------



## diverseyharbor

enfianced said:


> Does anyone know if the 'a decision has been made' email from the Sheffield office is also sent to applicants who are refused? Just want to make sure I have an idea of what to expect next!
> 
> :fingerscrossed: (for everyone!)


Did you ever find an answer to this? Because I just got the same email! I'm hoping since I didn't get an email refusal this means it's in the mail, but this is also SO QUICK that it makes me worry too. I did pay priority, but was expecting at least 15 business days! I got it today 5/17 saying:

"Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is XXXXXXX and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your UPS shipment at...."

Any insight from anyone out there?


----------



## marie1715

diverseyharbor said:


> Did you ever find an answer to this? Because I just got the same email! I'm hoping since I didn't get an email refusal this means it's in the mail, but this is also SO QUICK that it makes me worry too. I did pay priority, but was expecting at least 15 business days! I got it today 5/17 saying:
> 
> "Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is XXXXXXX and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your UPS shipment at...."
> 
> Any insight from anyone out there?


It means either. I got this e-mail just 1 day after my application arrived in Sheffield, (did priority) and it was approved, so don't worry and over think about the speed!


----------



## diverseyharbor

marie1715 said:


> ...and it was approved


I'm going to hold onto that notion, power of positive thinking!! Thanks for that Marie!


----------



## Eng.Kamo

diverseyharbor said:


> I'm going to hold onto that notion, power of positive thinking!! Thanks for that Marie!


Best of luck


----------



## ad0529

Spouse Visa (and I paid priority)

Application submitted online: April 29
Biometrics Taken: May 13
Documents arrived in New York: May 15 (as confirmed by FedEX)
Arrived in Sheffield: ????????????


Does everyone receive confirmation that their documents arrive in Sheffield? It seems like some people get emails and some don't. I just want to know. And for this is all be over soon....


----------



## extremum

ad0529 said:


> Spouse Visa (and I paid priority)
> 
> Application submitted online: April 29
> Biometrics Taken: May 13
> Documents arrived in New York: May 15 (as confirmed by FedEX)
> Arrived in Sheffield: ????????????
> 
> 
> Does everyone receive confirmation that their documents arrive in Sheffield? It seems like some people get emails and some don't. I just want to know. And for this is all be over soon....


I was wondering the same, because this process has been enough getting all the documents together, now the waiting process on the results adds the suspense. 

From what I've been told on a previous page, you'll receive an email once they've arrived in Sheffield, and not when they've arrived in NY. However, some do receive a confirmation in NY as well, depending on where your visa is getting processed.



chicgeek said:


> I didn't get a receipt email for Sheffield (only New York), though I think some others did. I believe it varies...





enfianced said:


> Congrats on sending it off! You won't get an email until your application reaches Sheffield, which reads as: "Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed."
> 
> I paid for priority service for my fiancee visa application, and I received that email on 14th May, two business days from when UPS confirmed it had arrived at the NY Consulate. So, you should hear something within the next 5 business days or so, I would imagine.


Hope this helps, and best of luck to you.


----------



## avan

Hi All, 

I got my visa!!  YAY!!!!!
Timeline below to help anyone


Country applying from: CANADA
Type of visa applied for: UK FIANCE VISA
Date application submitted (online or in person):APRIL 6
Date biometrics taken: APRIL 11
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: APRIL 12
*Additional documents requested by UKBA: APRIL 30
*Additional documents delivered to NY UKBA: MAY 3
Office location processing your visa: NEW YORK
Projected timeline given: LESS THAN 10 WEEKS
Date your visa was received: May 16


----------



## wannabe-uk

congrats!


----------



## sohkh

Hi I was wondering if I could get some info my wife submitted her application last week and I read in another forum that I had to include lastest bank and pay slips and they must not be over 28 days from latest bank and pay slips but I've gone ove the 28 days will they reject the visa I'm so worried now.I get paid on the first my pay slips come through same week but my bank statment usally comes around the 10 or 8th so I sent last months and the post tuck like 5 days. I'm so confused and worried.


----------



## rinkudaxini

travellove said:


> Hello All!
> I am new to this, but have enjoyed creeping around and reading all of the stories. Plus seeing as I'm waiting for my visa, this forum has been keeping me sane (well..only slightly) Congratulations to all who have been granted visas! WOOHOO!
> 
> I have a bit of concern, concerning my visa though. Don't know if anyone has gone through anything similar?
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: visitor visa
> Date application submitted: May 17, 2012 online
> Date biometrics taken: May 22, 2012
> Supporting documents sent to UK Border Agency: May 22, 2012, however a week later my documents came back (June 1, 2012) and there was a request to send forgotten documents (my two passport size pictures--oops!) I sent it again via UPS June 2, 2012. According to UPS tracker it arrived and was signed for June 4, 2012.
> Documentation received by UK Border Agency office: June 8, 2012
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 48 hours since I paid for priority service. However June 11, 2012 I received an email stating that my case needed further processing time and told it could take up to 15 days!
> Visa application approved: N/A but hopefully soon!
> Visa, passport and original documents returned: N/A
> 
> I am a bit worried seeing as it’s taking a lot longer than planned. I am only trying to visit my boyfriend for the summer as I need to get back to school in September. After reading all the stories about people actually trying to get marriage visas or even SETTLEMENT visas it seems like a bad sign that my visitor’s visa is taking this long to process. I’ve been with my Boyfriend for two years now, and have been to Scotland to visit him four times usually in increments of three months--never overstaying my welcome. I provided all of the correct documentation, he and his parents even wrote sponsorship letters. I’ve only had problems getting into the country once but it was cleared up and after some questioning I was granted my requested four months stay…I’m wondering if that has something to do with it? I have a ‘special’ stamp in my passport because of that. The only reason we decided to go with entry clearance this time is because we thought it would make getting into the country at least a little more hassle free (yeah, right!)
> Man, I don’t know but I’m sooo stressed out (and a wee bit paranoid too I suppose). I am glued to my computer hoping to get that 'good-news-email', and my ears have become hyper sensitive. Every time I think I hear a UPS size truck driving by I have to rush to the window.
> Seriously, I’m becoming some sort of obsessive dog.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is normal to get an email stating “your application requires further processing time” and still have a good chance of via approval or is that kind of automatic grounds for refusal?




Hi I also got an email saying that my application requires further processing. What was the end result of your application? Was your visa approved? I have provided all required documents so I am not able to understand why my application went to further processing.


----------



## umairarif

Country applied from: UK
Visa category: FLRM
Date applied: june 2011
bio metrics: oct 2011
Visa refused: jan 2012
Applied for IN COUNTRY RIGHT OF APPEAL :Jan 2012
may 2013 and still waiting. so about 2 years in already.
any ideas how long can it take???
regards


----------



## Stv_march

Here is my timeline:

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA1 & EEA2
Applications sent: 27th of April 2013 
Applications recieved by UKBA: 30th of April 2013 
CoA dated: Not received yet 
Residence Certificate: Not received yet 

It s been more than 2 weeks but we have not received a COA letter. Do you know how long it usually takes? Should we call home office to ask for the progress or, two weeks is still early to worry about it.

Cheers,


----------



## jewel

Hello,

Its khan here,

Here is my timeline:

*Country applying from: Bangladesh
Type of visa applied for: Uk fiance visa
Applications sent: 17th of feb 2013 
Applications recieved by UKBA: 24th of feb 2013 
Date biometrics taken: 17th of feb*

Projected timeline given: 40 workings days
Date your visa was received: waiting.........

Its been exactly 3 months passed on 17th of may,i am very much tense now.

Just want to add few things regards on application,i want to hear if anyone has similar condition like me.

I lived in UK as a student visa for 6 years,I left UK 2006 for settle in Bangladesh

Previously in 2010 i got refused because of lack of fund,then I appealed and won that case.

Then they gave me 2 years visa,I left UK for bangladesh before 2 months of my visa expired in 

2011 august.

Later on I changed my mind and applied again as a student visa in month of april 2012,but 

this time i refused again because of lack of documents(they mentioned in the letter) in may 

2012

After that in month of October 2013 I married my fiance from UK,she born in UK and she was 

my sponsor.

I have submitted my whole previous story and when and how I got refused my visa.

that is my story,is it complicated? or just normal.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## miryferny

Timeline edited...!

EEA1 & EEA2 sent: 25/04/13 
Received by UKBA: 26/04/13 
COA (with right to work): 02/05/13 
RC : ??


----------



## miryferny

Stv_march said:


> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: EEA1 & EEA2
> Applications sent: 27th of April 2013
> Applications recieved by UKBA: 30th of April 2013
> CoA dated: Not received yet
> Residence Certificate: Not received yet
> 
> It s been more than 2 weeks but we have not received a COA letter. Do you know how long it usually takes? Should we call home office to ask for the progress or, two weeks is still early to worry about it.
> 
> Cheers,


My application is quite similar to yours....
EEA1 & EEA2 sent: 25/04/13 
Received by UKBA: 26/04/13 
COA (with right to work): 02/05/13 

as you can see they sent me the COA in 1 week...yu should give them another week and start e mailng them...good luck


----------



## ahidges

Country applying from: india 
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 15th may 2013 
Date biometrics taken. 15th may 2013 
Date dispatched to British high commission: 16th may 2013 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - 20th may 2013 
Projected timeline given: 60 - 90 days 
Date your visa was received: -


----------



## lj0924

*My Official Time Line*

Here is my OFFICIAL Time Line: (was in the process of submitting the other and it disappeared)

*Country Applying From: USA
Type of Visa Applied for: UK Settlement Visa
*Date Submitted Online: 5/1/2013
Biometrics completed: 5/9/2013
Priority Service Paid: 05/14/2013
UPS shipment 2nd day air to NYC: 5/14/2013
Signed for in mailroom at NYC hub: 5/16/2013 @ 9:57 am


Have not received any emails at this time regarding my application. I was in compliance of priority settlement service by marking outermost envelope with appropriate markings, front and back, including ref code from Worldbrige.

Is this unusual to not receive an email by the 20th regarding the deliverance of package? What should I expect next? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## diverseyharbor

lj0924 said:


> Here is my OFFICIAL Time Line: (was in the process of submitting the other and it disappeared)
> 
> *Country Applying From: USA
> Type of Visa Applied for: UK Settlement Visa
> *Date Submitted Online: 5/1/2013
> Biometrics completed: 5/9/2013
> Priority Service Paid: 05/14/2013
> UPS shipment 2nd day air to NYC: 5/14/2013
> Signed for in mailroom at NYC hub: 5/16/2013 @ 9:57 am
> 
> 
> Have not received any emails at this time regarding my application. I was in compliance of priority settlement service by marking outermost envelope with appropriate markings, front and back, including ref code from Worldbrige.
> 
> Is this unusual to not receive an email by the 20th regarding the deliverance of package? What should I expect next? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Did you pay priority for visa? If you didn't, this would seem normal to me that you haven't gotten an email yet. If you did, you should be getting email today/tomorrow. I did have priority. I sent mine to NYC overnight on a Friday so it arrived Monday. Then I got an email that two days later on Wednesday. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ad0529

I paid priority and had a confirmed FedEx Delivery of May 15 for my Settlement Visa as well. 

I've been using the help of a visa service and when I approached them today saying that I was concerned that I hadn't received an email they said that it was nothing to worry about. That, in fact, some people don't hear anything at all until the UKBA contacts them to say that a decision has been made.





lj0924 said:


> Here is my OFFICIAL Time Line: (was in the process of submitting the other and it disappeared)
> 
> *Country Applying From: USA
> Type of Visa Applied for: UK Settlement Visa
> *Date Submitted Online: 5/1/2013
> Biometrics completed: 5/9/2013
> Priority Service Paid: 05/14/2013
> UPS shipment 2nd day air to NYC: 5/14/2013
> Signed for in mailroom at NYC hub: 5/16/2013 @ 9:57 am
> 
> 
> Have not received any emails at this time regarding my application. I was in compliance of priority settlement service by marking outermost envelope with appropriate markings, front and back, including ref code from Worldbrige.
> 
> Is this unusual to not receive an email by the 20th regarding the deliverance of package? What should I expect next? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## extremum

I understand the feeling. My wife in the UK and I are eagerly anticipating an email from the UKBA...

:ranger:

After literally handing over I and my wife's lives on paper, We're undergoing anticipation and anxiety, making sure the package is in good hands, and waiting on an email of notification from the UKBA on confirmation that it's been safely delivered. Although, I got the delivery confirmation via USPS Express Mail tracking for NY.

It comes to my understanding you WILL NOT hear from anyone in NY, if your application package is to be reviewed in Sheffield, UK. As far as I know, we will hear from the UKBA once it has safely reached its final destination in Sheffield, UK, before processing. That's when the REAL suspense begins...

Best of luck to us all!!!

:violin:


----------



## lj0924

Well priority was paid. Is there anyone in NYC that approves settlements or they have to go onward to Sheffield? Wondering if I will even be notified it made it to that point?


----------



## diverseyharbor

You will not get anything from NYC. Just the evidence that the package arrived via whatever way you sent it. All settlement visas go to Sheffield. You should get notification from there. (same happened to me, also priority)


----------



## extremum

lj0924 said:


> Well priority was paid. Is there anyone in NYC that approves settlements or they have to go onward to Sheffield? Wondering if I will even be notified it made it to that point?


All settlement applications get transferred to Sheffield, UK. As stated previously, you should receive an email once it has reached Sheffield, UK. My package arrived in NYC about an hour after your's. We should be receiving emails of delivery in Sheffield, UK around the same time. However, your application will get _processed _in Sheffield before mine, since mine is non-priority.


----------



## wotsiak1106

currently waiting on Sheffield for my fiance visa. Here is my timeline

March 29: completed online app
April 1: Biometrics
April 2: Overnight package to NYC via US Postal Service
April 3: Confirmation USPS that our packet was signed for 
April 19: Email from Sheffield "your visa has arrived and will be looked over...etc."
April 25: Email from clearance officer asking for more documents (due by May 10 either email or post them)
May 4: submitted documents via return email (as instructed)
....never received confirmation that they received documents via email so i decided to email them on May 8..heard nothing back
May 14: emailed them at new email address expressing my concerns that i have not heard back and asking if they received my documents 
May 16: received email saying they "had not received my email with the documents" and asked me to "re-send the documents" since "a decision had not yet been made on my application"
May 16: re-sent the email to the new address and received confirmation of receipt within 2 hours
WAITING FOR RESPONSE

As you can see i've had a problem with Sheffield location and i just hope my case officer gets his act together because it was clearly a mistake on their part, and if i hadn't taken the initiative of finding another email address (besides the one THEY emailed ME from), my application would've been refused. So with the mishap we've been waiting 21 business days NON-PRIORITY..Hopefully i'll get news by Friday.


----------



## wotsiak1106

sohkh said:


> Hi I was wondering if I could get some info my wife submitted her application last week and I read in another forum that I had to include lastest bank and pay slips and they must not be over 28 days from latest bank and pay slips but I've gone ove the 28 days will they reject the visa I'm so worried now.I get paid on the first my pay slips come through same week but my bank statment usally comes around the 10 or 8th so I sent last months and the post tuck like 5 days. I'm so confused and worried.


Hi Sohkh, my fiance and i only submitted Oct,Nov,Dec pay slips and bank statements and they actually emailed us asking for us to send the Jan, Feb, Mar ones...we think that b/c everything else was up to par, they had no qualms about asking us for the most recent statements. So as long as the rest of your application meets the requirements and satisfies them, i'm sure they'll simply email you REQUESTING MORE EVIDENCE...good luck!


----------



## noodles28

Hi, just sharing our timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online May 5
Date biometrics taken: May 8
Office location processing your visa: New York/Sheffield
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency New York: May 10 (Priority Processing)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Sheffield: May 14
Date decision was made: May 16
Date your visa was received: May 20


----------



## wannabe-uk

Wow, that is really quick for a settlement visa.

For us, it can take 12-24 weeks and I haven't come across Priority Processing for NZ.

Congrats


----------



## diverseyharbor

Updated Timeline! 

*Update, Package arrived in Sheffield!
**Country applying from:* USA (Iowa)
*Type of visa applied for*: Settlement (Wife)
*Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield (priority through worldbridge)
*Projected timeline given: *"Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications." 
*Online Application submitted:* April 15
*Biometrics taken (Des Moines):* April 30
*FedEx Notice of application & support documents received (New York)*: May 13
*Visa application has arrived safely at the Sheffield Confirmation Email: *May 15
*Email* "A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.": May 17
*Received Visa and original documents: *May 20!!!


I guess all the questions, time, money paid off, I'm going home!! Flight booked for May 31st to join my husband!


----------



## wannabe-uk

That is such awesome news!

Very happy for you


----------



## lj0924

That's awesome! Congrats! I know that even though I did priority mine will be delayed somewhat due to refusal in 2011 for not enough common sense to follow directions to be honest, but giving it a go again with priority. Different circumstances now. Partner/sponsor is back and settled with permanent employment and have met all the requirements. Fingers and toes crossed. So we all will just pass the time together. Anybody want to share where they are settling in the UK? Bristol here.


----------



## wannabe-uk

I wish you the best of luck, lj0924 

I'm no where close to applying for my settlement visa yet. If it all works out, we will be heading to East Devon  That's where my husband is working.


----------



## Water Dragon

*Congratulations!*



noodles28 said:


> Hi, just sharing our timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online May 5
> Date biometrics taken: May 8
> Office location processing your visa: New York/Sheffield
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency New York: May 10 (Priority Processing)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Sheffield: May 14
> Date decision was made: May 16
> Date your visa was received: May 20


I can only hope I have such good luck in August. Best wishes on your new life together! :clap2::clap2:
Laurel


----------



## Water Dragon

*Another success story - Yay!!*



diverseyharbor said:


> Updated Timeline!
> 
> *Update, Package arrived in Sheffield!
> **Country applying from:* USA (Iowa)
> *Type of visa applied for*: Settlement (Wife)
> *Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield (priority through worldbridge)
> *Projected timeline given: *"Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications."
> *Online Application submitted:* April 15
> *Biometrics taken (Des Moines):* April 30
> *FedEx Notice of application & support documents received (New York)*: May 13
> *Visa application has arrived safely at the Sheffield Confirmation Email: *May 15
> *Email* "A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.": May 17
> *Received Visa and original documents: *May 20!!!
> 
> 
> I guess all the questions, time, money paid off, I'm going home!! Flight booked for May 31st to join my husband!


Best wishes for a wonderful future! :clap2::clap2:

Laurel
Marrying my Scot on 8/3/13


----------



## Water Dragon

*Heading to Scotland*



lj0924 said:


> That's awesome! Congrats! I know that even though I did priority mine will be delayed somewhat due to refusal in 2011 for not enough common sense to follow directions to be honest, but giving it a go again with priority. Different circumstances now. Partner/sponsor is back and settled with permanent employment and have met all the requirements. Fingers and toes crossed. So we all will just pass the time together. Anybody want to share where they are settling in the UK? Bristol here.


lane: I hope to be home with my husband (to be) in Perth by the end of August. :fingerscrossed: Our wedding is here in Maine on 8/3/13.

Laurel


----------



## chicgeek

wotsiak1106 said:


> Hi Sohkh, my fiance and i only submitted Oct,Nov,Dec pay slips and bank statements and they actually emailed us asking for us to send the Jan, Feb, Mar ones...we think that b/c everything else was up to par, they had no qualms about asking us for the most recent statements. So as long as the rest of your application meets the requirements and satisfies them, i'm sure they'll simply email you REQUESTING MORE EVIDENCE...good luck!


I wonder what their reasoning is for requesting more evidence versus rejecting an application when documents are missing. We had to go through the appeals process with our documents, though I've seen other recent applicants have the usual "please send more" notices.



noodles28 said:


> Hi, just sharing our timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online May 5
> Date biometrics taken: May 8
> Office location processing your visa: New York/Sheffield
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency New York: May 10 (Priority Processing)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Sheffield: May 14
> Date decision was made: May 16
> Date your visa was received: May 20


Wow, that is _exceptionally_ quick. Congrats! I'm on 91 days and counting... 



diverseyharbor said:


> Updated Timeline!
> I guess all the questions, time, money paid off, I'm going home!! Flight booked for May 31st to join my husband!


CONGRATS! And thanks for updating the spreadsheet with your wonderful news.

*Updated spreadsheet:* https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApEGkxT8uCN_dFBNSUVyVU42SGtfZGFrdHdiNXk3LWc&usp=sharing


----------



## jewel

I am hoping somebody answer my question. Joppa please share me about your thought 

regards my situation.


----------



## wotsiak1106

@chicgeek

i scoured through every appendix on the UKBA website trying to figure out what the "request for evidence" email might mean in regards to our application and found this:

"the decision-maker may contact the applicant or his representative in writing or otherwise, and request the document(s) or the correct version(s). The material requested must be received by the UK Border Agency or Border Force at the address specified in the request within a reasonable timescale specified in the request.

(c) The decision-maker will not request documents where he or she does not anticipate that addressing the error or omission referred to in sub-paragraph (b) will lead to a grant because the application will be refused for other reasons."

here's the link to the full appendix discussing this: UK Border Agency | Appendix FM-SE - Family members - specified evidence


----------



## enfianced

Hi everyone! Hope you all had a good weekend, I was away trying to distract myself from the ever-present waiting, sigh. And congratulations to those of you whose waiting is now over!! :clap2:

This may be a stupid (and over-anxious) question, but does anyone know how the UKBA prioritises priority applications? I'm just asking, because I submitted my fiancee application on 4th May, took my biometrics on 9th May, then had it received in Sheffield (confirmed via email) as a priority application on 14th May. I've noticed most of those who had applications received in Sheffield around the same time as mine, and who have already received their decisions, submitted their application and took their biometrics before me. 

So, I guess my question is should I be concerned I haven't received a decision yet (I know, I know, it will only be 5 business days tomorrow from when my application reached Sheffield), or is there a likely explanation for this that isn't worrying? I do have a 3-year immigration history in the UK as a student, but I'm not sure if this would lengthen the processing of my fiancee visa or not.

Guess I just need some reassurance and happy vibes from those of you who understand! Thanks everyone for the support!


----------



## Leanna

enfianced said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you all had a good weekend, I was away trying to distract myself from the ever-present waiting, sigh. And congratulations to those of you whose waiting is now over!! :clap2:
> 
> This may be a stupid (and over-anxious) question, but does anyone know how the UKBA prioritises priority applications? I'm just asking, because I submitted my fiancee application on 4th May, took my biometrics on 9th May, then had it received in Sheffield (confirmed via email) as a priority application on 14th May. I've noticed most of those who had applications received in Sheffield around the same time as mine, and who have already received their decisions, submitted their application and took their biometrics before me.
> 
> So, I guess my question is should I be concerned I haven't received a decision yet (I know, I know, it will only be 5 business days tomorrow from when my application reached Sheffield), or is there a likely explanation for this that isn't worrying? I do have a 3-year immigration history in the UK as a student, but I'm not sure if this would lengthen the processing of my fiancee visa or not.
> 
> Guess I just need some reassurance and happy vibes from those of you who understand! Thanks everyone for the support!


Priority applications are simply placed ahead of the non-priority applications when it arrives at Sheffield. So processing time depends greatly on a number of factors such as how many priority applications are already in the queue, how many staff, etc. They used to say priority applications would have a decision in an average of 15 working days, but they no longer guarantee that. I would expect, however, that you should see your application processed and have an answer within 2-3 weeks. Good luck.


----------



## Anmare

*Visa app processing time*

Submitted my application as follows :

Country applying from: SA
Type of visa applied for: spouse settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14 May 2013
Date biometrics taken: 14 May 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 May 2013
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, SA
Projected timeline given: 4-5 weeks, or up to 3 months
Date your visa was received: waiting?!


----------



## expatinuae

guys there is so many pages here - is there a filter to find out if any were from middle east


----------



## stormystorms

Finally got my visa today! I am ecstatic! Here is my timeline:

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Civil Partner Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): in person, 13 March 2013
Date biometrics taken: 13 March 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: received by VFS 13 March 2013, "under process" in British High Comission 18 March 2013
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 1-2 months
Date your visa was received: 2 months and 4 days until "visa will be despatched" e-mail...eventually got my visa after two working days! 

I'm going to start a new thread about my application in case someone needs information!


----------



## Eng.Kamo

Ok I just got my EEA FP today I am so excited !! IN less than 2 weeks I will be with my wife finally !!!! 

Country applying from: Egypt
Type of visa applied for: EEA FP ( married )
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 31st of April 
Date biometrics taken: 8th of May
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency : 12th of May
Office location processing your visa: Cairo
Projected timeline given: 10 days
Date your visa was received: 21st of May but issued on the 20th


----------



## diverseyharbor

enfianced said:


> So, I guess my question is should I be concerned I haven't received a decision yet (I know, I know, it will only be 5 business days tomorrow from when my application reached Sheffield), or is there a likely explanation for this that isn't worrying? I do have a 3-year immigration history in the UK as a student, but I'm not sure if this would lengthen the processing of my fiancee visa or not.
> 
> Guess I just need some reassurance and happy vibes from those of you who understand! Thanks everyone for the support!


Enfianced, I really wouldn't worry (I know so hard) until you get over the 15 working day mark. That is what I was initially expecting myself. I think I was just lucky that it was quicker.... 

And don't worry about your student history, as long as you were truthful, have the paperwork in there, that will not slow the process. 

I'm sending all my happy vibes and prayers your way!


----------



## lj0924

I still have not received email confirmation from Sheffield ??? Rcvd in NYC 5/16 9:57 am.


----------



## ad0529

Update on my timeline:

Documents received in Sheffield today! (May 21)

The email I received didn't mention that I had paid priority...I am slightly concerned just because the emails other people have received seem to mention that since they paid priority their documents were placed at the head of the queue. Should I be concerned?



ad0529 said:


> Spouse Visa (and I paid priority)
> 
> Application submitted online: April 29
> Biometrics Taken: May 13
> Documents arrived in New York: May 15 (as confirmed by FedEX)
> Arrived in Sheffield: ????????????
> 
> 
> Does everyone receive confirmation that their documents arrive in Sheffield? It seems like some people get emails and some don't. I just want to know. And for this is all be over soon....


----------



## diverseyharbor

ad0529 said:


> Update on my timeline:
> 
> Documents received in Sheffield today! (May 21)
> 
> The email I received didn't mention that I had paid priority...I am slightly concerned just because the emails other people have received seem to mention that since they paid priority their documents were placed at the head of the queue. Should I be concerned?


Did you write 'Settlement Priority Service' on the very outside of envelope? Also did you include your receipt in the stack for priority service? (We are talking about priority service through world bridge, correct?)

If you did those things, you should have received priority email. My email had said:

"Dear Applicant,

Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the Sheffield Visa Section and is currently being processed.

Priority Service:

Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications.

Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or due to delays in processing times.

You will receive a further e-mail advising you:

That a decision has been made on your application and the details of your return package."


----------



## enfianced

diverseyharbor said:


> Enfianced, I really wouldn't worry (I know so hard) until you get over the 15 working day mark. That is what I was initially expecting myself. I think I was just lucky that it was quicker....
> 
> And don't worry about your student history, as long as you were truthful, have the paperwork in there, that will not slow the process.
> 
> I'm sending all my happy vibes and prayers your way!


Thanks diverseyharbor, I really appreciate your saying that! I definitely included everything with my application, so all I can do is sit tight and wait!

Hope you have a safe flight back to the UK


----------



## enfianced

ad0529: My email that my application was received in Sheffield said the same thing - I would try to call WorldBridge and see if they can do anything to make sure your application is being processed as priority!



diverseyharbor said:


> Did you write 'Settlement Priority Service' on the very outside of envelope? Also did you include your receipt in the stack for priority service? (We are talking about priority service through world bridge, correct?)
> 
> If you did those things, you should have received priority email. My email had said:
> 
> "Dear Applicant,
> 
> Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the Sheffield Visa Section and is currently being processed.
> 
> Priority Service:
> 
> Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications.
> 
> Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or due to delays in processing times.
> 
> You will receive a further e-mail advising you:
> 
> That a decision has been made on your application and the details of your return package."


----------



## enfianced

lj0924 said:


> I still have not received email confirmation from Sheffield ??? Rcvd in NYC 5/16 9:57 am.


Don't worry, you'll receive an email soon, most likely by the end of the week. Was your application priority? If so, you'll probably get the email tomorrow or Thursday. It's only been 3 working days so far! 

Also keep in mind that, annoyingly, some people don't even receive an email confirming their application was received, though if it's a priority application, I think you always do. But if your application got to NY okay, it'll get processed! The UKBA just isn't always great with the communicating, unfortunately.

Good luck!!


----------



## lj0924

See, I did all those things listed, still nothing, nodda. I read everyone's different emails they receive and some that don't and I think I'm going crazy!! LOL.


----------



## ad0529

I did do those things. The only thing my email said was :

"Dear Applicant,
The package containing your UK visa application has been received at the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK and organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.
Please note UKBA customer service standards for all applications are: to complete 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date.
You will receive further e-mails advising you of -
1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and
2. When an outcome has been made on your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.
We regret we are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on our services is available at www.visainfoservices.com
Regards,
UK Border Agency, Sheffield, UK"


Should I contact Worldbridge?


----------



## enfianced

ad0529 said:


> I did do those things. The only thing my email said was :
> 
> "Dear Applicant,
> The package containing your UK visa application has been received at the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK and organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.
> Please note UKBA customer service standards for all applications are: to complete 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date.
> You will receive further e-mails advising you of -
> 1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and
> 2. When an outcome has been made on your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.
> We regret we are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on our services is available at www.visainfoservices.com
> Regards,
> UK Border Agency, Sheffield, UK"
> 
> 
> Should I contact Worldbridge?



I would definitely call them, as that email sounds to me as though they aren't processing your application as priority. It's very different from what I received, anyway. I'm sorry!

Was there any way they could have missed the priority service label on the outside of your package? There is also the chance that they're just sending out a standard email to all applicants now, as the rules about which office (NY or Sheffield) processes your application have changed so frequently recently. I would call to double check, though.


----------



## missmoe

ad0529 said:


> I did do those things. The only thing my email said was :
> 
> "Dear Applicant,
> The package containing your UK visa application has been received at the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK and organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.
> Please note UKBA customer service standards for all applications are: to complete 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date.
> You will receive further e-mails advising you of -
> 1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and
> 2. When an outcome has been made on your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.
> We regret we are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on our services is available at www.visainfoservices.com
> Regards,
> UK Border Agency, Sheffield, UK"
> 
> 
> Should I contact Worldbridge?


I got the same email, and I paid priority as well. it took 26 working days total for me to get my visa. 

I figured it was so because I had a prvious refusal of entry, so my case was a bit complicated. If your case is straight forward then, you could contact worldbridge, but if your case is not straight forward, then you have no choice but to wait and hope its sooner than later


----------



## enfianced

lj0924 said:


> See, I did all those things listed, still nothing, nodda. I read everyone's different emails they receive and some that don't and I think I'm going crazy!! LOL.


I completely understand! I'm anxiously waiting to receive the 'a decision has been made' email now. Try not to worry too much, and let us know when you get an update!


----------



## ad0529

I don't have any previous refusals. I've been granted a student visa in the past and did not overstay my welcome. I've just emailed worldbridge. I'm just incredibly frustrated and distraught right now.



missmoe said:


> I got the same email, and I paid priority as well. it took 26 working days total for me to get my visa.
> 
> I figured it was so because I had a prvious refusal of entry, so my case was a bit complicated. If your case is straight forward then, you could contact worldbridge, but if your case is not straight forward, then you have no choice but to wait and hope its sooner than later


----------



## enfianced

missmoe said:


> I got the same email, and I paid priority as well. it took 26 working days total for me to get my visa.
> 
> I figured it was so because I had a prvious refusal of entry, so my case was a bit complicated. If your case is straight forward then, you could contact worldbridge, but if your case is not straight forward, then you have no choice but to wait and hope its sooner than later


I so wish they had a standardised way of communicating with applicants!! It causes a lot of unnecessary anxiety for all of us when they keep sending different messages to everyone, grrr.


----------



## wotsiak1106

congrats!


----------



## Leanna

expatinuae said:


> guys there is so many pages here - is there a filter to find out if any were from middle east


You can search the forum for keywords including countries/cities.


----------



## Leanna

ad0529 said:


> I don't have any previous refusals. I've been granted a student visa in the past and did not overstay my welcome. I've just emailed worldbridge. I'm just incredibly frustrated and distraught right now.


Remember that not all e-mails will mention priority. Just because your e-mail didn't mention priority service doesn't mean its not being processed as such.


----------



## Seppz123

Another one here. Did application online for settlement may 9th from USA. Did biometrics may 14th. Overnighted documents to NY. They received them may 16th. Tracking confirms they have recieved it but I haven't got a single email. =( paid priority and labeled correctly and printed out email etc.


----------



## enfianced

Finally received the email! (see below)... Could I be more anxiously waiting for Friday and my passport to arrive? I'm shaking a little, I think. That took 5 business days, though, from the time it arrived at Sheffield, for them to process my fiancee application.

Here's hoping :fingerscrossed: Good luck to all of you, too!!!


"Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your UPS shipment at UPS: Tracking Information

We encourage you to give feedback on the UK visa application process. You may complete the Customer Survey at:
UK Border Agency Customer Satisfaction Survey- Visa Application Process

Yours Sincerely,

Sheffield Visa Section"


----------



## Fryman

Good morning to all 

Aussie with my lovely Polish girl, this thread gives me little confidence in the system, but at least we know what the possible outcomes are.

Currently on Tier 2 Skilled Work permit sponsored by a company.

Submitted my application as follows :

Country applying from: UK (London)
Type of visa applied for: EEA2 Unmarried Partner Visa
Date application submitted (forms sent to Liverpool): 03 March 2013
COA Letter : 15th of April 2013
Date biometrics taken: biometrics??!
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 04 March 2013
Office location processing your visa: Somewhere in Sunny Liverpool
Projected timeline given: well that would be nice, up to 6 months apparently
Date your visa was received: Patiently waiting....


I have possibly sent in the wrong form, turns out there is two forms for EEA2. :ranger: On the lengthy form I filled, it appeared to be the one that is used if you apply outside the country, where after sending this, all the relevant paperwork (proof of relationship, lease agreement, joint accounts, bills, facebook timeline etc) i found the second form for a residence permit that is the one you should use if you are applying in the country.

Here is something I have observed in filling out this form. How can you be outside the country and then apply for a unmarried partner visa, if the form asks and you need to prove beyond a a shadow of a doubt that you are living together currently, share bills, share a life together etc etc? Does this seem like an unlikely situation?

The second form seems to ask a lot less questions, and I wish I saw this form afterwards, but hopefully they ignore the wrong choice and process the form as a residence permit.

I earn good money here, as does my Girlfriend and have been living together for over 2 years.. it is a ridiculous system where people in full professional roles Paying NI and tax have to do this dance. Also 1 month 2 weeks to send a letter saying that the application has been received? Is that the official start date of the process, or is it the date that the UKBA have received and signed for the documentation?

I really hope this gets done quickly, losing a whole summer without being able to travel is going to drive me nuts


----------



## wotsiak1106

FIANCE VISA ISSUED! 

After the issue of them never receiving the RFE (request for evidence) on 4May, i emailed them on the 14May confirming receipt, they emailed me saying they didn't get them yada yada, so i sent the documents again on 16MAY, and then yesterday 20MAY sent an email inquiring about my application/documents. in the email i basically said i was concerned about my application being properly handled since it was their office who gave me the wrong email address and i wasn't that confident in their ability to handle important personal information. I was a tad nervous about sending the email but my fiance and soon-to-be father in law encouraged me to be "pushy in the nicest way possible, and letting them know you're gunna keep knocking on the door 'til they answer"....

well i am absolutely elated to say that i received 2 emails this morning. The first saying they "apologized for provideng me with the wrong information, however your documents were received by Mr. XXXXXX XXXXXXXX and YOUR VISA HAS BEEN ISSUED" The second email 10 minutes later was the standard "A Decision has been made...UPS tracking #...blah blah blah do this survey cheers..."

My timeline (including hiccups) from date of receipt in Sheffield 19APRIL to when my visa was issued was 20 business days NON-PRIORITY (i factored in the bank holiday)

I am shaking, i'm so relieved...i hope everyone gets some good news this week!


----------



## lj0924

Well, it is day 5 for me. Have not received any emails from anyone stating that my documents have been rcvd at NYC or in Sheffield. I'm a little more than concerned now. Purchased priority settlement through world bridge. Followed all instructions regarding copy of receipt on top of application to writing priority settlement with REF CODE: xxxxx all over front and back of outermost envelope. The ONLY notification I've received was my delivery to NYC mail room on 5/16 9:57 am signed for by XXXXX. I wouldn't even know who or where to contact for a affirmation they have actually received my documents. Any suggestions???


----------



## lj0924

lj0924 said:


> Well, it is day 5 for me. Have not received any emails from anyone stating that my documents have been rcvd at NYC or in Sheffield. I'm a little more than concerned now. Purchased priority settlement through world bridge. Followed all instructions regarding copy of receipt on top of application to writing priority settlement with REF CODE: xxxxx all over front and back of outermost envelope. The ONLY notification I've received was my delivery to NYC mail room on 5/16 9:57 am signed for by XXXXX. I wouldn't even know who or where to contact for a affirmation they have actually received my documents. Any suggestions???


Just now received email from Sheffield that my application has arrived safely. Confused as to why the subject of my email stated " Unclassified : Priority UK Visa Application Received". Why would it state unclassified ?


----------



## Fryman

who knows why they do anything.. there is no consistency!

Anybody noticed on the Certificate of Application that the email address and phone number has been removed from the top address field?

Also my letter which took over 6 weeks to receive, is signed DATA PROC LIVERPOOL 1

They must have a warehouse of people trawling through tonnes of paper.


----------



## wotsiak1106

lj0924 said:


> Just now received email from Sheffield that my application has arrived safely. Confused as to why the subject of my email stated " Unclassified : Priority UK Visa Application Received". Why would it state unclassified ?


i think that's just the way their emails are titled. All of my correspondences with them regarding my visa application stated that as well.


----------



## lj0924

wotsiak1106 said:


> i think that's just the way their emails are titled. All of my correspondences with them regarding my visa application stated that as well.


I wonder how they verify. Like will they actually make a call to my sponsor/spouse? What do they normally do?


----------



## ad0529

That's the exact same email and response that I received yesterday. We have similar dates and have both purchased priority so maybe that's just the email that they chose to use this week....



lj0924 said:


> Just now received email from Sheffield that my application has arrived safely. Confused as to why the subject of my email stated " Unclassified : Priority UK Visa Application Received". Why would it state unclassified ?


----------



## enfianced

lj0924 said:


> Just now received email from Sheffield that my application has arrived safely. Confused as to why the subject of my email stated " Unclassified : Priority UK Visa Application Received". Why would it state unclassified ?


Don't worry, it saying 'unclassified' is normal! Actually, over the past few years, whenever I applied for a new entry clearance as a student, all the emails I received from the UKBA always stipulated they were unclassified (I suppose because they're not sent internally and in case of an error in a public email address - there's that whole blurb at the bottom of all their emails saying if the email wasn't addressed to you, to notify the addressee and delete it). And all my recent correspondence with them has stipulated unclassified as well. 

So, this at least has been normal UKBA procedure for awhile. From what I understand, your UKBA case file (once it's created) is always classified, and you have the right to request to see it, but you have to submit what's called a Subject Access Request (that's the procedure from within the UK, anyway). Otherwise, all their correspondence with you remains of the unclassified variety.


----------



## enfianced

lj0924 said:


> I wonder how they verify. Like will they actually make a call to my sponsor/spouse? What do they normally do?


All you can do now, having confirmation that your application has been received and is being processed, is to sit tight and wait until they either request further documentation or let you know that a decision has been made. Try to relax and not get too anxious (though I so know that's easier said than done!).

They don't always contact people to verify information - it really depends case by case and is based upon what documents you've provided. They have been known to contact sponsors (especially if a detailed sponsor letter was not provided), employers, and banks from what I've heard, but they don't do this in every case. They may also contact you to ask for any documents they think you should have provided (unless there already exists an overriding reason why they should refuse an application).

So, as I said, all you can do is wait on them now. That's the hardest part, I think, when the decision becomes out of one's control, but at least we know we all have to go through the same thing! Sending happy thoughts your way! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lj0924

enfianced said:


> All you can do now, having confirmation that your application has been received and is being processed, is to sit tight and wait until they either request further documentation or let you know that a decision has been made. Try to relax and not get too anxious (though I so know that's easier said than done!).
> 
> They don't always contact people to verify information - it really depends case by case and is based upon what documents you've provided. They have been known to contact sponsors (especially if a detailed sponsor letter was not provided), employers, and banks from what I've heard, but they don't do this in every case. They may also contact you to ask for any documents they think you should have provided (unless there already exists an overriding reason why they should refuse an application).
> 
> So, as I said, all you can do is wait on them now. That's the hardest part, I think, when the decision becomes out of one's control, but at least we know we all have to go through the same thing! Sending happy thoughts your way! :fingerscrossed:


Patience is NOT my best characteristic, or probably anybody's when you reach this point. I thought that I was a nervous wreck just putting together my package. Now it's preparing the two dogs to go, which is a small fortune in itself. 

Happy thoughts!


----------



## diverseyharbor

lj0924 said:


> Just now received email from Sheffield that my application has arrived safely. Confused as to why the subject of my email stated " Unclassified : Priority UK Visa Application Received". Why would it state unclassified ?


Because the email itself is unclassified. Your documents/visa/app are between you and the IO! 

Don't worry, the process is happening.


----------



## Seppz123

Spoke to soon. Got an email that my application is safely in Sheffield! Fingers crossed!


----------



## lj0924

Seppz123 said:


> Spoke to soon. Got an email that my application is safely in Sheffield! Fingers crossed!


Great news!!


----------



## extremum

Mine was delivered to NYC on the 16th, as well - still haven't gotten my email from Sheffield.


----------



## Seppz123

extremum said:


> Mine was delivered to NYC on the 16th, as well - still haven't gotten my email from Sheffield.


Did you do priority?


----------



## extremum

Mine isn't done priority, but I was under the impression that ALL apps from NYC get transferred to Sheffield in the same fashion, before being processed there.


----------



## Seppz123

extremum said:


> Mine isn't done priority, but I was under the impression that ALL apps from NYC get transferred to Sheffield in the same fashion, before being processed there.


That's a good question. From what I understand Sheffield deals with all settlement visas. So you could be right. I'm curious myself.


----------



## extremum

Seppz123 said:


> That's a good question. From what I understand Sheffield deals with all settlement visas. So you could be right. I'm curious myself.


That is correct. And, I believe all settlement apps from NYC get transferred together to Sheffield. From the dates and timeframes I've seen in this thread, I do not believe it matters whether an app is processed priority or not, before the actual processing occurs in Sheffield. However, I could be wrong...


----------



## Seppz123

extremum said:


> That is correct. And, I believe all settlement apps from NYC get transferred together to Sheffield. From the dates and timeframes I've seen in this thread, I do not believe it matters whether an app is processed priority or not, before the actual processing occurs in Sheffield. However, I could be wrong...


Well i hope that is the case. Maybe you will get an email tomorrow! =)


----------



## diverseyharbor

enfianced said:


> Finally received the email! (see below)... Could I be more anxiously waiting for Friday and my passport to arrive? I'm shaking a little, I think. That took 5 business days, though, from the time it arrived at Sheffield, for them to process my fiancee application.


So excited for you! It's a fun and relieving moment when you open up the package!~!!


----------



## enfianced

diverseyharbor said:


> So excited for you! It's a fun and relieving moment when you open up the package!~!!


Thank you, diverseyharbor. I think I won't feel better until I have it in my hands, so nervous that it could always be a refusal, too! Think I've aged about a year due to worrying over the last month, lol. I keep checking the UPS tracking site!

Excited for you, too, about your move soon! :clap2:


----------



## wotsiak1106

enfianced said:


> Finally received the email! (see below)... Could I be more anxiously waiting for Friday and my passport to arrive? I'm shaking a little, I think. That took 5 business days, though, from the time it arrived at Sheffield, for them to process my fiancee application.
> 
> Here's hoping :fingerscrossed: Good luck to all of you, too!!!
> 
> 
> "Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your UPS shipment at UPS: Tracking Information
> 
> We encourage you to give feedback on the UK visa application process. You may complete the Customer Survey at:
> UK Border Agency Customer Satisfaction Survey- Visa Application Process
> 
> Yours Sincerely,
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section"


I'm waiting for my visa to arrive on Friday, too! UPS: Tracking Information is refreshed every hour, haha...


----------



## diverseyharbor

I can't tell you not to worry, because I was a ball of nerves too! And my UPS didn't come until 5:30pm so I was basically staring out the window all day. 

Can't wait to hear!


----------



## extremum

Congrats, on everyone who've recently gotten their visas! Best of luck, to those who've recently had their visas processed! My app finally arrived in Sheffield. Now the real waiting begins...

:ranger:


----------



## soFarAway101

stormystorms said:


> Finally got my visa today! I am ecstatic! Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: Philippines
> Type of visa applied for: Civil Partner Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): in person, 13 March 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 13 March 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: received by VFS 13 March 2013, "under process" in British High Comission 18 March 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 1-2 months
> Date your visa was received: 2 months and 4 days until "visa will be despatched" e-mail...eventually got my visa after two working days!
> 
> I'm going to start a new thread about my application in case someone needs information!


Congratulations on your visa girl!:clap2: You were just ahead for maybe 3 weeks when i did my application.. So, hopefully will have update on my status soon :fingerscrossed: Have a woderful journey!


----------



## Seppz123

Ok so I got an email for further documents today after receiving an email saying it made it to Sheffield yesterday.... I have until June 7th to provide what the email says....... 

I have assessed your visa application & require the following further information:

Your sponsor's P60 for the latest tax year;
Your sponsor's employment contract for his current role;
A letter from your sponsor's employer confirming his annual salary.

Okay so I have a few questions cause now I'm super worried. I figured not to worry about the p60 cause we're doing category A and my partner hasn't been working that long and we were supposed to apply in march. October's pay was a bit off so we decided to wait a month. From my understanding p60 are released every April and I'm pretty sure he still hasn't recieved one. I don't even know where he would obtain this at this point. 

Next is he works for Staffordshire county Council and where the pay meets the requirement they have absolutely screwed him on his pay so majority of the months he was under paid and had to have his pays lips redone and basically they don't match his bank statements. We had his job send a signed and stamped letter with company letter head explaining this. 

I clearly live in the states so now the talk of his contract worries me too. I'm sure he was given more hours than he was contracted. I don't know how long hos contract is for though. I don't know if that would be a problem. I'm assuming the letter verifying his annual salary would sort that. Just don't understand why he would need that if category A covers work over a 6 month period.... 


Please help... =(


----------



## lj0924

Seppz123 said:


> Ok so I got an email for further documents today after receiving an email saying it made it to Sheffield yesterday.... I have until June 7th to provide what the email says.......
> 
> I have assessed your visa application & require the following further information:
> 
> Your sponsor's P60 for the latest tax year;
> Your sponsor's employment contract for his current role;
> A letter from your sponsor's employer confirming his annual salary.
> 
> Okay so I have a few questions cause now I'm super worried. I figured not to worry about the p60 cause we're doing category A and my partner hasn't been working that long and we were supposed to apply in march. October's pay was a bit off so we decided to wait a month. From my understanding p60 are released every April and I'm pretty sure he still hasn't recieved one. I don't even know where he would obtain this at this point.
> 
> Next is he works for Staffordshire county Council and where the pay meets the requirement they have absolutely screwed him on his pay so majority of the months he was under paid and had to have his pays lips redone and basically they don't match his bank statements. We had his job send a signed and stamped letter with company letter head explaining this.
> 
> I clearly live in the states so now the talk of his contract worries me too. I'm sure he was given more hours than he was contracted. I don't know how long hos contract is for though. I don't know if that would be a problem. I'm assuming the letter verifying his annual salary would sort that. Just don't understand why he would need that if category A covers work over a 6 month period....
> 
> Please help... =(


My spouse rcvd p60 in late April so I had that plus contract from employer with annual confirmation. I believe they were given from HR Dept.


----------



## Water Dragon

*Take heart*



Seppz123 said:


> Ok so I got an email for further documents today after receiving an email saying it made it to Sheffield yesterday.... I have until June 7th to provide what the email says.......
> 
> I have assessed your visa application & require the following further information:
> 
> Your sponsor's P60 for the latest tax year;
> Your sponsor's employment contract for his current role;
> A letter from your sponsor's employer confirming his annual salary.
> 
> Okay so I have a few questions cause now I'm super worried. I figured not to worry about the p60 cause we're doing category A and my partner hasn't been working that long and we were supposed to apply in march. October's pay was a bit off so we decided to wait a month. From my understanding p60 are released every April and I'm pretty sure he still hasn't recieved one. I don't even know where he would obtain this at this point.
> 
> Next is he works for Staffordshire county Council and where the pay meets the requirement they have absolutely screwed him on his pay so majority of the months he was under paid and had to have his pays lips redone and basically they don't match his bank statements. We had his job send a signed and stamped letter with company letter head explaining this.
> 
> I clearly live in the states so now the talk of his contract worries me too. I'm sure he was given more hours than he was contracted. I don't know how long hos contract is for though. I don't know if that would be a problem. I'm assuming the letter verifying his annual salary would sort that. Just don't understand why he would need that if category A covers work over a 6 month period....
> 
> 
> Please help... =(


At least they requested the documents and didn't just refuse you - that is a positive thing.

Everyone needs this info, whether applying catagory A or B. The P60, as I understand it, is mailed out and is expected sometime this month. My fiance in Scotland is waiting for his also.

I think having the official explanation about the payslips on letterhead is a good thing, but UKBA will still require the salary verification letter from the employer (also on letterhead) and a copy of his employment contract. We don't have contracts here so they are a different animal than we are used to. It basically just sets out the terms of his employment - similar to our "hire letter" in the USA. 

Just from my limited knowledge from reading the forum, it looks like they are just asking for the basic requirements and you should be able to get them without too much trouble. You are very lucky they are asking - they could have just refused you.

Good luck!
Laurel


----------



## enfianced

Hey there! I'm sorry you're worried, but hopefully it can be sorted out!  I can at least tell you what I know, but some of the more experienced people on this forum may be able to help more.

Regarding your partner's P60, one is given by an employer to an employee at the end of the financial year, regardless if they worked that whole financial year. So, your partner should have been issued one after the financial year ended in the beginning of April, and it should reflect what he was paid by his employer from the time he began work to the end of the financial year. Some employers do need prompting to do this, though, so your partner will have to ask for it, most likely.

As far as Category A is concerned, though, from what I understand, you would always have to provide a letter from the employer specifying various things, including the annual salary of the job your sponsor holds. The ECO officer may still request a signed employment contract and a P60, however. See around page 25 or 26: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary

I would have your partner sit down and talk with his employer, and have him explain what he needs from them, including a P60. If anything doesn't match up (e.g., payslips with bank statements, employment contract with actual salary paid), make sure to include a signed letter from the employer explaining why.

The good news is that the UKBA wouldn't be requesting further information if you didn't otherwise have a solid application (they just would have refused it), so try to see this as a good sign!!

I wish you all the best of luck :fingerscrossed:




Seppz123 said:


> Ok so I got an email for further documents today after receiving an email saying it made it to Sheffield yesterday.... I have until June 7th to provide what the email says.......
> 
> I have assessed your visa application & require the following further information:
> 
> Your sponsor's P60 for the latest tax year;
> Your sponsor's employment contract for his current role;
> A letter from your sponsor's employer confirming his annual salary.
> 
> Okay so I have a few questions cause now I'm super worried. I figured not to worry about the p60 cause we're doing category A and my partner hasn't been working that long and we were supposed to apply in march. October's pay was a bit off so we decided to wait a month. From my understanding p60 are released every April and I'm pretty sure he still hasn't recieved one. I don't even know where he would obtain this at this point.
> 
> Next is he works for Staffordshire county Council and where the pay meets the requirement they have absolutely screwed him on his pay so majority of the months he was under paid and had to have his pays lips redone and basically they don't match his bank statements. We had his job send a signed and stamped letter with company letter head explaining this.
> 
> I clearly live in the states so now the talk of his contract worries me too. I'm sure he was given more hours than he was contracted. I don't know how long hos contract is for though. I don't know if that would be a problem. I'm assuming the letter verifying his annual salary would sort that. Just don't understand why he would need that if category A covers work over a 6 month period....
> 
> 
> Please help... =(


----------



## Seppz123

Thanx for all the responses. Does make me feel better after reading them. I'm absolutely thankful I'm getting to provide documents as opposed to a full out refusal. Hopefully I can get all these together fast and I'm a hurry. Thanx again and I will definitely keep all updated. They gave me an email and an address in Sheffield as an option to send. But I'm guessing these should be mailed considering what there asking for. I guess we will just have to overnight them. Thanx everyone.


----------



## enfianced

Seppz123 said:


> Thanx for all the responses. Does make me feel better after reading them. I'm absolutely thankful I'm getting to provide documents as opposed to a full out refusal. Hopefully I can get all these together fast and I'm a hurry. Thanx again and I will definitely keep all updated. They gave me an email and an address in Sheffield as an option to send. But I'm guessing these should be mailed considering what there asking for. I guess we will just have to overnight them. Thanx everyone.


Hi again! You can scan and email your additional documents, which seems to be what a lot of people on this forum have done, and it turned out fine. You can always email and post them, if you want to be doubly sure. 

After you send the documents, I would also make sure to follow up with the Sheffield office if you don't receive email confirmation that they've received your additional documents. wotsiak1106 on this forum ran into this problem, and had to chase them (but got the visa in the end!)


----------



## lj0924

Seppz123 said:


> Thanx for all the responses. Does make me feel better after reading them. I'm absolutely thankful I'm getting to provide documents as opposed to a full out refusal. Hopefully I can get all these together fast and I'm a hurry. Thanx again and I will definitely keep all updated. They gave me an email and an address in Sheffield as an option to send. But I'm guessing these should be mailed considering what there asking for. I guess we will just have to overnight them. Thanx everyone.


I am very thankful for forums such as these. Otherwise I would have missed sending in important supporting documents from sponsor that are not itemised on guidance notes ukba. I think seppz123, you rcvd your email from Sheffield same day as I ? So far nothing requesting any additional information. Hmm.


----------



## Seppz123

enfianced said:


> Hi again! You can scan and email your additional documents, which seems to be what a lot of people on this forum have done, and it turned out fine. You can always email and post them, if you want to be doubly sure.
> 
> After you send the documents, I would also make sure to follow up with the Sheffield office if you don't receive email confirmation that they've received your additional documents. wotsiak1106 on this forum ran into this problem, and had to chase them (but got the visa in the end!)


I will definitely take that into consideration. Is there a number for the Sheffield office?


----------



## Seppz123

lj0924 said:


> I am very thankful for forums such as these. Otherwise I would have missed sending in important supporting documents from sponsor that are not itemised on guidance notes ukba. I think seppz123, you rcvd your email from Sheffield same day as I ? So far nothing requesting any additional information. Hmm.


Yea i believe so I recieved Sheffield email yesterday the 22nd. Hopefully yours isn't having any issues! =)


----------



## enfianced

Seppz123 said:


> I will definitely take that into consideration. Is there a number for the Sheffield office?


Contact wotsiak1106 (she's posted on this thread recently), and she might be able to help! She had to ask for different contact information, from what I understand. I'm not sure how to contact them, though, sorry!


----------



## enfianced

lj0924 said:


> I am very thankful for forums such as these. Otherwise I would have missed sending in important supporting documents from sponsor that are not itemised on guidance notes ukba. I think seppz123, you rcvd your email from Sheffield same day as I ? So far nothing requesting any additional information. Hmm.


Doesn't mean anything that they haven't contacted you, probably just that they have everything they need to process your application! They usually don't request additional documentation and make their decision based on what an applicant provides. Whether or not to ask for anything else is at the discretion of the ECO officer reviewing your application.

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## wotsiak1106

Seppz123 said:


> I will definitely take that into consideration. Is there a number for the Sheffield office?


Hi Seppz123, when you scan and email the documents just add in that you would appreciate 'confirmation of receipt.' If they don't get back to you within a reasonable time frame, i would suggest emailing them again. 

What happened to me is my clearance officer Mr. XXXX XXXX stated to 'scan and email the documents via RETURN EMAIL.' so i did. 10 days later i still hadn't heard a peep so i found a different email address to contact them inquiring about my documents. I quickly got an automated response back saying they would get back to me within 1-2 days. Next day i got the email saying they never received my documents in the first email. NIGHTMARE. it all turned out fine in the end but was uber stressful in the midst of it. Anyways, the email address i used , and which they responded back to me by, is below. good luck!

[email protected]


----------



## Seppz123

My partner is now worried about his contract, maybe you can shed some light on him, cause my partner is very stubborn and im read to choke him. LOL He's worried that the job originally contracted him 50 hours a month but he worked more. and made clear over the 1550 pound. Does it matter how many hours his contract states if he made 1900+ every month?


----------



## Seppz123

wotsiak1106 said:


> Hi Seppz123, when you scan and email the documents just add in that you would appreciate 'confirmation of receipt.' If they don't get back to you within a reasonable time frame, i would suggest emailing them again.
> 
> What happened to me is my clearance officer Mr. XXXX XXXX stated to 'scan and email the documents via RETURN EMAIL.' so i did. 10 days later i still hadn't heard a peep so i found a different email address to contact them inquiring about my documents. I quickly got an automated response back saying they would get back to me within 1-2 days. Next day i got the email saying they never received my documents in the first email. NIGHTMARE. it all turned out fine in the end but was uber stressful in the midst of it. Anyways, the email address i used , and which they responded back to me by, is below. good luck!
> 
> [email protected]


Thank you! I have that same address given to me at the bottom of the email! crossing fingers!


----------



## lj0924

Seppz123 said:


> Thank you! I have that same address given to me at the bottom of the email! crossing fingers!


Monday is a bank holiday in UK too.


----------



## Seppz123

lj0924 said:


> Monday is a bank holiday in UK too.


I know I swear its always a bank holiday in the UK lol. Ran into that when my partner sent his documents to me. Over it LOL


----------



## lj0924

Seppz123 said:


> I know I swear its always a bank holiday in the UK lol. Ran into that when my partner sent his documents to me. Over it LOL


Yeah but just think about it: 5 weeks vaca , bank holidays, 38 1/2 hours work week....


----------



## enfianced

Seppz123 said:


> My partner is now worried about his contract, maybe you can shed some light on him, cause my partner is very stubborn and im read to choke him. LOL He's worried that the job originally contracted him 50 hours a month but he worked more. and made clear over the 1550 pound. Does it matter how many hours his contract states if he made 1900+ every month?


Did his contract stipulate a certain salary that he would be making (if it's at least 1550/month, you'd be fine, regardless if he made more)? Does it mention the possibility of overtime?

And his employer can always verify his situation, too.


----------



## Seppz123

enfianced said:


> Did his contract stipulate a certain salary that he would be making (if it's at least 1550/month, you'd be fine, regardless if he made more)? Does it mention the possibility of overtime?
> 
> And his employer can always verify his situation, too.


Good point. I'll ask if not I guess we can make sure the employer explains this in letter of salary verification..... Maybe


----------



## enfianced

Seppz123 said:


> Good point. I'll ask if not I guess we can make sure the employer explains this in letter of salary verification..... Maybe


Most importantly, you need certified proof that the salary your sponsor made over the last six months came from the job you're supplying evidence for, and that your sponsor will continue to make at least 18,600 per annum in that job (or by some other means using a different financial category) in the future.


----------



## Seppz123

enfianced said:


> Most importantly, you need certified proof that the salary your sponsor made over the last six months came from the job you're supplying evidence for, and that your sponsor will continue to make at least 18,600 per annum in that job (or by some other means using a different financial category) in the future.


What about if his job is closing soon. Like in august or September


----------



## enfianced

Seppz123 said:


> What about if his job is closing soon. Like in august or September


I don't believe that would look good. Does his contract or anything say that? 

The UKBA wants to know that there will be sufficient ongoing financial maintenance, and you won't be able to help with the financial requirement until you apply again after your civil partnership. I think for the next visa (when you apply for leave to remain), they'd consider a job offer for you (please someone correct me if I'm wrong!), but your sponsor will still need to prove that he's had enough income coming in since the civil partnership.


----------



## Seppz123

enfianced said:


> I don't believe that would look good. Does his contract or anything say that?
> 
> The UKBA wants to know that there will be sufficient ongoing financial maintenance, and you won't be able to help with the financial requirement until you apply again after your civil partnership. I think for the next visa (when you apply for leave to remain), they'd consider a job offer for you (please someone correct me if I'm wrong!), but your sponsor will still need to prove that he's had enough income coming in since the civil partnership.


We are already married/ civil partners. I'm applying for settlement. Got married on visitors visa. But no contract doesn't state that


----------



## enfianced

Seppz123 said:


> We are already married/ civil partners. I'm applying for settlement. Got married on visitors visa. But no contract doesn't state that


Oh right, I'm very sorry!! Misunderstood 

But the same concept still applies, I'm afraid - the UKBA will want to see the necessary financial maintenance, and that it will be ongoing (as your sponsor's income is the only income that really matters for the purposes of your application). One of the requirements for Categories A and B is a letter from your sponsor's employer, which needs to stipulate the length of his employment. I think if it stated his job was ending in the very near future, it would be a problem. Happily, at least his contract doesn't say that!

This is kind of a grey area, I think, but the whole point of the financial requirement is to prove that your sponsor will be able to support the two of you whilst in the UK (which he obviously can't do if he will soon no longer have a job!). I don't know if they could absolutely refuse someone over this if they were still able to prove their sponsor made the income required over the last 6 months or year, but I know it wouldn't look good. Maybe someone like Joppa or nyclon could say more to this. Wish I could help more!


----------



## enfianced

enfianced said:


> I don't believe that would look good. Does his contract or anything say that?
> 
> The UKBA wants to know that there will be sufficient ongoing financial maintenance, and you won't be able to help with the financial requirement until you apply again after your civil partnership. I think for the next visa (when you apply for leave to remain), they'd consider a job offer for you (please someone correct me if I'm wrong!), but your sponsor will still need to prove that he's had enough income coming in since the civil partnership.


Answered my own question about the job offer, at least. In the Chapter 8 - Appendix FM, it states:

"Only employment income of the applicant if they are in the UK with permission to work can count towards the requirement to be adequately maintained. Job offers or the applicant’s prospects of employment will not be taken into account."

So, at least we as the applicants will be able to help with the financial requirement for the second spousal visa! Even if it's after 2 and 1/2 years, lol.


----------



## Seppz123

enfianced said:


> Answered my own question about the job offer, at least. In the Chapter 8 - Appendix FM, it states:
> 
> "Only employment income of the applicant if they are in the UK with permission to work can count towards the requirement to be adequately maintained. Job offers or the applicant&#146;s prospects of employment will not be taken into account."
> 
> So, at least we as the applicants will be able to help with the financial requirement for the second spousal visa! Even if it's after 2 and 1/2 years, lol.


Yea if this one gets approved the next visa will be a piece of cake as we both can work towards it. I just need to get past this check point. As far as his job goes there's no date set and merely small talk amongst the staff. So I'm going to disregard it.


----------



## enfianced

Seppz123 said:


> Yea if this one gets approved the next visa will be a piece of cake as we both can work towards it. I just need to get past this check point. As far as his job goes there's no date set and merely small talk amongst the staff. So I'm going to disregard it.


Oh good! Relieved for you, definitely wouldn't worry about it then! Good luck!!


----------



## wannabe-uk

Yes the next will be better.
If me and the kids manage to get over there I know for a fact that I will be working. It will be working with my husband though! Have done it for nearly 6 years - why? I don't know lol. Sometimes I think I'm crazy for working with him but for me, it's the job itself that drawers me in.
That's why, if I get there, I know I will be as happy as a pig in mud!


----------



## Seppz123

wannabe-uk said:


> Yes the next will be better.
> If me and the kids manage to get over there I know for a fact that I will be working. It will be working with my husband though! Have done it for nearly 6 years - why? I don't know lol. Sometimes I think I'm crazy for working with him but for me, it's the job itself that drawers me in.
> That's why, if I get there, I know I will be as happy as a pig in mud!


Lol. Yea i just need to get over this bridge then it's clear sailing. I'm so tired of stressing lol. I'm 27 and really don't feel it at the moment.


----------



## wannabe-uk

I totally understand the stressing bit lol.

I told my husband that I will look old by the time he sees me!

Good luck to you


----------



## wannabe-uk

Is there anywhere you can look to see what country has the option of priority service?

I don't think New Zealand has that option?


----------



## adhillon

*UK Visa Timeline*

Dear All,

Here's a timeline for my wife's visa to the UK. 

Country applying from: CHILE
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE
Date application submitted (in person): 03/04/13
Date biometrics taken: 03/04/13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/04/13
Office location processing your visa: RIO DE JANEIRO
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks from the date bio metrics taken
Date your visa was received: 23/05/13

After my wife's documents were submitted she received an email which stated the following: 

"to complete 95% of settlement applications in not more than 12 weeks and 100% in 24 weeks counting from the date you provided your biometric details".

But in a subsequent paragraph the email stated the following:

Our current processing times for visa applications submitted to the British Consulate General in Rio de Janeiro as of week commencing 1st April 2013 are:

- All non-settlement applications..........10 - 11 working days.
- Settlement applications......................38 - 42 working days.

If you calculate 12 weeks from when the biometrics were taken and 38 - 42 working days from when the documents were received in Rio, you'll arrive at different dates so not sure how they work out their dates there. But we're not complaining! 

All in all it took 7 weeks and 1 day for the visa to be granted from the date her biometric details were taken. It took us completely by surprise when the email arrived telling us it had been granted. 

I have written another post with all all the documents I submitted for this visa application. 

Hope it will help someone out there

Regards,

Amar


----------



## lj0924

wannabe-uk said:


> Is there anywhere you can look to see what country has the option of priority service?
> 
> I don't think New Zealand has that option?


UKBA website news and information. You can subscribe to a feedburner which emails you different news. 

UK Border Agency news


----------



## lj0924

wannabe-uk said:


> Is there anywhere you can look to see what country has the option of priority service?
> 
> I don't think New Zealand has that option?


On the UKBA website under news. You can subscribe to rcv email updates. Listed a few new priority places opening the other day.


----------



## chicgeek

It's here. It's finally here. 95 business days of applications, appeals and waiting - almost six months of worry. I can barely believe it's in my hands. I'll be flying to Manchester Wednesday night.

*Updated spreadsheet:* https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApEGkxT8uCN_dFBNSUVyVU42SGtfZGFrdHdiNXk3LWc#gid=0


----------



## wotsiak1106

chicgeek said:


> It's here. It's finally here. 95 business days of applications, appeals and waiting - almost six months of worry. I can barely believe it's in my hands. I'll be flying to Manchester Wednesday night.
> 
> *Updated spreadsheet:* https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApEGkxT8uCN_dFBNSUVyVU42SGtfZGFrdHdiNXk3LWc#gid=0


WEEEE! SO HAPPY FOR YOU! I actually am sitting at my kitchen table waiting for the UPS truck to arrive with my Visa, should be here within the next few hours, I fly out on June 3rd to Heathrow


----------



## Water Dragon

*Best News All Day!!!*



chicgeek said:


> It's here. It's finally here. 95 business days of applications, appeals and waiting - almost six months of worry. I can barely believe it's in my hands. I'll be flying to Manchester Wednesday night.
> 
> *Updated spreadsheet:* https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApEGkxT8uCN_dFBNSUVyVU42SGtfZGFrdHdiNXk3LWc#gid=0


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

HOORAY for you and hubby!!!!
Have a safe and wonderful trip and all the best for your new life.

Please keep good thoughts for those of us yet to apply! ;-)

:fingerscrossed:
Laurel


----------



## Seppz123

Water Dragon said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> HOORAY for you and hubby!!!!
> Have a safe and wonderful trip and all the best for your new life.
> 
> Please keep good thoughts for those of us yet to apply! ;-)
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> Laurel


Congrats!!! =)


----------



## cc9

Congrats  love hearing good news


----------



## melbony

Hello! 

This forum has been really helpful for me to read through. 
I am in the UK married to an American. He had his biometrics today and sent off our evidence. What I'm confused about is how they send back the passport and evidence folder. We included a stamped addressed envelope but my husband only paid enough for it to be sent back from New York and not Sheffield. 

Did we even need to include an envelope or will UKBA send it back? 

Thank you for your help and good luck/ congratulations to you all.


----------



## lj0924

melbony said:


> Hello!
> 
> This forum has been really helpful for me to read through.
> I am in the UK married to an American. He had his biometrics today and sent off our evidence. What I'm confused about is how they send back the passport and evidence folder. We included a stamped addressed envelope but my husband only paid enough for it to be sent back from New York and not Sheffield.
> 
> Did we even need to include an envelope or will UKBA send it back?
> 
> Thank you for your help and good luck/ congratulations to you all.


Yes. We are now responsible for a prepaid envelope for return from Sheffield. Which next day air is cheap because half the documents coming back. I used UPS and was tons cheaper because I am having the return package to store because I don't want the package just left outside if I happen to not hear the door or whatever. But I'll probably be like anyone else and be staring out the window waiting ......but I just pick up at the UPS Store.


----------



## melbony

Thank you for your response. We already sent the package today! I wonder how we can now send the correct envelope to Sheffield? 
Maybe I could send it direct to Sheffield with our reference code on it? 
Or maybe if they do use the envelope that we excluded we will just get charged the extra once we receive it?


----------



## enfianced

Got my visa today!!!!!!!! Think I'm bordering on hysterical relief :clap2: So happy...

Here's my final timeline for everyone:

*Country applying from:* USA
*Type of visa applied for:* Fiancee (priority)
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* 4 May 2013 (online)
*Date biometrics taken:* 9 May 2013
*Date documentation was received by British Consulate in NY:* 10 May 2013 (confirmed delivery by UPS)
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 14 May 2013
*Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
*Projected timeline given:* None given
*Date the processing office confirmed a decision had been made:* 22 May 2013
*Date your visa was actually issued:* 15 May 2013 (they made me wait a week! grrrr)
*Date your visa was received:* 24 May 2013

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you that are still waiting!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chicgeek

enfianced said:


> Got my visa today!!!!!!!! Think I'm bordering on hysterical relief :clap2: So happy...
> 
> Here's my final timeline for everyone:
> 
> *Country applying from:* USA
> *Type of visa applied for:* Fiancee (priority)
> *Date application submitted (online or in person):* 4 May 2013 (online)
> *Date biometrics taken:* 9 May 2013
> *Date documentation was received by British Consulate in NY:* 10 May 2013 (confirmed delivery by UPS)
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 14 May 2013
> *Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
> *Projected timeline given:* None given
> *Date the processing office confirmed a decision had been made:* 22 May 2013
> *Date your visa was actually issued:* 15 May 2013 (they made me wait a week! grrrr)
> *Date your visa was received:* 24 May 2013
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you that are still waiting!!! :fingerscrossed:


Well done! Updated the spreadsheet. When are you heading over?


----------



## wannabe-uk

enfianced said:


> Got my visa today!!!!!!!! Think I'm bordering on hysterical relief :clap2: So happy...
> 
> Here's my final timeline for everyone:
> 
> *Country applying from:* USA
> *Type of visa applied for:* Fiancee (priority)
> *Date application submitted (online or in person):* 4 May 2013 (online)
> *Date biometrics taken:* 9 May 2013
> *Date documentation was received by British Consulate in NY:* 10 May 2013 (confirmed delivery by UPS)
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 14 May 2013
> *Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
> *Projected timeline given:* None given
> *Date the processing office confirmed a decision had been made:* 22 May 2013
> *Date your visa was actually issued:* 15 May 2013 (they made me wait a week! grrrr)
> *Date your visa was received:* 24 May 2013
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you that are still waiting!!! :fingerscrossed:


Yay!

lane: <------ that will be you soon


----------



## enfianced

chicgeek said:


> Well done! Updated the spreadsheet. When are you heading over?


My fiance is actually coming this way on Sunday for a two-week vacation, so he'll head back on 6th June, then I'll follow about a week later. Still have some wedding stuff to get done here before I head back! Buying my dress and everything in the States, so happy the wedding can happen as planned!!


----------



## enfianced

wannabe-uk said:


> Yay!
> 
> lane: <------ that will be you soon


Thanks!! 

Did you talk to your husband, can he stay in salaried employment? Really hope it works out for you!


----------



## wannabe-uk

You're welcome 

Yes have spoken to him. He has informed the company about the extra time he will need to stay in salaried employment. We are now just waiting to hear back. Probably wont know until after Tuesday as that's when head office were going to have talks about how to get round it all.

Thank you!  I'm hoping too...


----------



## wotsiak1106

enfianced said:


> Got my visa today!!!!!!!! Think I'm bordering on hysterical relief :clap2: So happy...
> 
> Here's my final timeline for everyone:
> 
> *Country applying from:* USA
> *Type of visa applied for:* Fiancee (priority)
> *Date application submitted (online or in person):* 4 May 2013 (online)
> *Date biometrics taken:* 9 May 2013
> *Date documentation was received by British Consulate in NY:* 10 May 2013 (confirmed delivery by UPS)
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 14 May 2013
> *Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
> *Projected timeline given:* None given
> *Date the processing office confirmed a decision had been made:* 22 May 2013
> *Date your visa was actually issued:* 15 May 2013 (they made me wait a week! grrrr)
> *Date your visa was received:* 24 May 2013
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you that are still waiting!!! :fingerscrossed:


awesome! yea UPS got here this afternoon and I practically tore the package out of his hands, haha..mine was issued on the 17thMay but I isn't get the 'your visa was issued' email until the 22nd. I think they may send the email out once the visa vignettes is in our passports and the package is assigned a UPS#...but that's just my theory. So happy for you, and everyone else who got their visas this week. Wishing you all the best


----------



## melbony

It is so encouraging to see all these positive replies! Congratulations! 

I am still concerned that we didn't include a return envelope with enough postage on it. Has everyone else sent the return envelope? Or does someone have an insight into what might happen now that we didn't include enough postage? 

Thank you


----------



## Seppz123

enfianced said:


> Got my visa today!!!!!!!! Think I'm bordering on hysterical relief :clap2: So happy...
> 
> Here's my final timeline for everyone:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 4 May 2013 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 9 May 2013
> Date documentation was received by British Consulate in NY: 10 May 2013 (confirmed delivery by UPS)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14 May 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Date the processing office confirmed a decision had been made: 22 May 2013
> Date your visa was actually issued: 15 May 2013 (they made me wait a week! grrrr)
> Date your visa was received: 24 May 2013
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you that are still waiting!!! :fingerscrossed:


Congrats! That's great news =)


----------



## lj0924

melbony said:


> It is so encouraging to see all these positive replies! Congratulations!
> 
> I am still concerned that we didn't include a return envelope with enough postage on it. Has everyone else sent the return envelope? Or does someone have an insight into what might happen now that we didn't include enough postage?
> 
> Thank you


I would imagine that if you didn't include enough postage, the company, UPS, DHL, would deliver the package to the nearest facility to you. Meaning you pick up from there and pay any postage due or maybe you could call the company and ask them. They could allow you to register an account with them with storing payment info, so if any problems, they'll just automatically charge your card. That is what I did with mine. I was under the impression that you only receive half your documents back???? I did include in my submitting package as instructed , a copy of every single document (every page)of the original supporting documents. Like applying 2 times plus I have an identical stack here with me in the event that something is questioned, plus my partner/sponsor has a copy of everything I submitted with her in the UK also. The UPS store loved me on that day of copying. Color copy of this, b&w of that, adjusting to that specific size paper used in the UK. That in itself was a mortgage payment!! Hahahaha. Now I'm having to get my two dogs ready in accordance to the PET SCHEME. Anybody have any info to share on that? 

Regards and congrats on all the recent approvals!!!!


----------



## enfianced

I don't know if my situation is rare or not, but I didn't include copies with my documentation went I sent it (I made copies to keep at home in case they lost something), and I still received ALL my original documentation back (including the financial stuff, which I expected them to keep). Actually, they even kept my filing system in tact, they don't seem to have reorganised anything.

I've made 3 previous student entry clearance applications before, too, which were processed in NY, and they rarely kept something from those either - maybe the odd financial document.

So, you may still get most of your stuff back!  I'm definitely glad I did, as it means less work putting the spousal leave to remain visa together, which will be my next project soon!



lj0924 said:


> I would imagine that if you didn't include enough postage, the company, UPS, DHL, would deliver the package to the nearest facility to you. Meaning you pick up from there and pay any postage due or maybe you could call the company and ask them. They could allow you to register an account with them with storing payment info, so if any problems, they'll just automatically charge your card. That is what I did with mine. I was under the impression that you only receive half your documents back???? I did include in my submitting package as instructed , a copy of every single document (every page)of the original supporting documents. Like applying 2 times plus I have an identical stack here with me in the event that something is questioned, plus my partner/sponsor has a copy of everything I submitted with her in the UK also. The UPS store loved me on that day of copying. Color copy of this, b&w of that, adjusting to that specific size paper used in the UK. That in itself was a mortgage payment!! Hahahaha. Now I'm having to get my two dogs ready in accordance to the PET SCHEME. Anybody have any info to share on that?
> 
> Regards and congrats on all the recent approvals!!!!


----------



## wotsiak1106

enfianced said:


> I don't know if my situation is rare or not, but I didn't include copies with my documentation went I sent it (I made copies to keep at home in case they lost something), and I still received ALL my original documentation back (including the financial stuff, which I expected them to keep). Actually, they even kept my filing system in tact, they don't seem to have reorganised anything.
> 
> I've made 3 previous student entry clearance applications before, too, which were processed in NY, and they rarely kept something from those either - maybe the odd financial document.
> 
> So, you may still get most of your stuff back!  I'm definitely glad I did, as it means less work putting the spousal leave to remain visa together, which will be my next project soon!


I received all of my documents back as well and didn't include copies. But I think I am missing a couple pictures..


----------



## Water Dragon

*Yay!!!*



enfianced said:


> Got my visa today!!!!!!!! Think I'm bordering on hysterical relief :clap2: So happy...
> 
> Here's my final timeline for everyone:
> 
> *Country applying from:* USA
> *Type of visa applied for:* Fiancee (priority)
> *Date application submitted (online or in person):* 4 May 2013 (online)
> *Date biometrics taken:* 9 May 2013
> *Date documentation was received by British Consulate in NY:* 10 May 2013 (confirmed delivery by UPS)
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 14 May 2013
> *Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
> *Projected timeline given:* None given
> *Date the processing office confirmed a decision had been made:* 22 May 2013
> *Date your visa was actually issued:* 15 May 2013 (they made me wait a week! grrrr)
> *Date your visa was received:* 24 May 2013
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you that are still waiting!!! :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations!!! I hope you have a smooth trip and a wonderful wedding. Many blessings on your new life together. 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Laurel


----------



## Br84

Hi everybody 

I just received my passport , thanks for all your help  I'm really excited now 

Here's my timeline:

Country applied from: UAE
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted : 20 May 2013 - online
Date biometrics taken: 22 May 2013
Date documentation was received by British Consulate in the UAE: 23 May 2013
Date the processing office confirmed a decision had been made: 26 May 2013
Date the visa was actually issued: 26 May 2013 
Date the visa was received: 27 May 2013

So it took them about 2 working days (Friday and Saturday are weekend days in the UAE) 


I wish you all good luck


----------



## Seppz123

So happy for everyone that recieved there visas. Hopefully tomorrow I can get the remaining documents from my partner and send them off right away. Maybe my mistake can help someone. Make sure you read the appendix thoroughly. Lesson learned.. . =)


----------



## sabs

My visa arrived via EMS today. And here is my timeline. Been looking forward to post in this thread for sooooooooooooo long. Now it's finally my turn!

Country applied from: China 
Processing Hub: Shanghai
Type of visa applied for: Spouse 
Date application submitted : 13 May 2013 - online
Date biometrics taken: 14 May 2013
Date documentation was received by British Consulate in Shanghai: 15 May 2013
Date the visa was actually issued: not stated
Date the visa was dispatched: 27 May 2013
Date the visa was received: 28 May 2013

Is it strange that my spouse visa doesn't have an actual issuing date? It has a valid from and to date. Anyone with a visa issued like this?

It was a very fast process given that we don't have the priority option here in China. We started preparing last summer pretty much right after the rule change and relied solely on savings. And it was a pretty straightforward case. So if anyone has any question about relying on savings, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## lj0924

Can anyone please say what your approved letter said from Sheffield? This is all I have rcvd today:

Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is



Is this good news????


----------



## soFarAway101

According to what I read in this forum, most of them got their visa when they received a message saying ''visa will dispatched''! Congratulations in advance!


----------



## lj0924

soFarAway101 said:


> According to what I read in this forum, most of them got their visa when they received a message saying ''visa will dispatched''! Congratulations in advance!


So that might not be good news?


----------



## soFarAway101

It's a big YES for good news!! :fingerscrossed:  Just think positive! I will pray for you..


----------



## lj0924

soFarAway101 said:


> It's a big YES!!


Holy cow and today is my birthday!!!!


----------



## soFarAway101

Sorry about the reply above! I edited it.. Happy birthday anyway!


----------



## Joppa

The email doesn't say anything about your visa being issued. Just they have come to a decision about your application and are returning documents. It can be a good news or may not be. Because of confidentiality rules, they can't really say in an email (which can be read by someone other than the intended recipient, more so than a sealed letter) that you have failed.
So hold your horses and wait till you get your passport back.


----------



## ad0529

I have to say: I am extremely jealous of everyone who applied priority around the same time (and after!) I did that's already gotten their responses! 

(Documents to NY May 15, received in Sheffield May 22)


----------



## desmortess

**

Hey there guys 

I am still waiting for my decision. 
Applied on 27 Feb 2013- status remains the same "application forwarded to BHC". 

20 May 2013 received call saying "payslip for nov,dec,jan,feb missing". what a joke? They took nearly 3 months to find out my payslips are missing. I am very very damn sure that payslips submitted as I manually checked and included a index page too where it shows how many pages I have submitted. At the time of submission, the staff at VFS have their own checklist and the staff checked payslip too.

I hope UKBA come up with some new kinda highly secure way to transfer documents from one place to another.

I said I will submit and ordered new one submitted on 22 may 2013. 

Now, still no results.
_________________


----------



## lj0924

Received update that UPS will deliver between 10:30-1:00 on Thursday. The UKBA didn't even use the return envelope I sent, but created a label over there. After speaking with UPS agent last night, the way they changed it to deliver to me was the fastest way possible for me to receive in time for my flight on 6/2. Still optimistic, but reserved. Until in my hands, I'm not thinking or saying anything. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## diverseyharbor

chicgeek said:


> It's here. It's finally here. 95 business days of applications, appeals and waiting - almost six months of worry. I can barely believe it's in my hands. I'll be flying to Manchester Wednesday night.
> 
> *Updated spreadsheet:* https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApEGkxT8uCN_dFBNSUVyVU42SGtfZGFrdHdiNXk3LWc#gid=0


So happy for you!!!


----------



## wotsiak1106

lj0924 said:


> Received update that UPS will deliver between 10:30-1:00 on Thursday. The UKBA didn't even use the return envelope I sent, but created a label over there. After speaking with UPS agent last night, the way they changed it to deliver to me was the fastest way possible for me to receive in time for my flight on 6/2. Still optimistic, but reserved. Until in my hands, I'm not thinking or saying anything.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


Wishing you luck! I fly the day after you from LAX


----------



## mishapanda

lj0924 said:


> Received update that UPS will deliver between 10:30-1:00 on Thursday. The UKBA didn't even use the return envelope I sent, but created a label over there. After speaking with UPS agent last night, the way they changed it to deliver to me was the fastest way possible for me to receive in time for my flight on 6/2. Still optimistic, but reserved. Until in my hands, I'm not thinking or saying anything.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


Eagerly awaiting the news for you. Do let us know how it goes!


----------



## melbony

So anyone else on our timeline? Biometrics and sent off hard copy of application with evidence on Friday 24th May. Reached NYC yesterday 28th May. Eagerly awaiting the ' has arrived in UK' email, hoping to have it tomorrow!!


----------



## lj0924

melbony said:


> So anyone else on our timeline? Biometrics and sent off hard copy of application with evidence on Friday 24th May. Reached NYC yesterday 28th May. Eagerly awaiting the ' has arrived in UK' email, hoping to have it tomorrow!!


It took mine from NYC 5/16 to Shef UK 5/22

Good luck!


----------



## extremum

melbony said:


> So anyone else on our timeline? Biometrics and sent off hard copy of application with evidence on Friday 24th May. Reached NYC yesterday 28th May. Eagerly awaiting the ' has arrived in UK' email, hoping to have it tomorrow!!


I know the feeling - every day waiting feels like a week, during the process. Expect the package to take up to 5 business days to reach Sheffield. Best of luck!


----------



## Zanik

I was deli ed my first visa for settlement that only took ten days. I have paid priority and sent everything off on may 7th, I received an email from New York but nothing from Sheffield do priority cases from Canada not go to New York? Also how much longer do you think it will take?


----------



## Pandy84

Hi All

I'm so surprised with how fast my wife's settlement visa has been processed (2 days)

My wife went into VFS Tokyo to hand in the documents on Tuesday 28th and today (Thursday 30th) we have an email saying-
*
Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days*

So I guess they have made a decision already and our docs are coming back. We also applied with a past refusal in March 2013 so I'm really surprised. 

I suppose we won't find out the outcome until my wife receives her passport in 2-3 days or does that email hint that you VISA has been approved?

Country applying from: Japan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse) Priority 
Date application submitted (online): 06/05/2013
Date biometrics taken VFS Tokyo: 28/05/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:?
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 10 working day - 3 months
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Aries00

Pandy84 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm so surprised with how fast my wife's settlement visa has been processed (2 days)
> 
> My wife went into VFS Tokyo to hand in the documents on Tuesday 28th and today (Thursday 30th) we have an email saying-
> *
> Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days*
> 
> So I guess they have made a decision already and our docs are coming back. We also applied with a past refusal in March 2013 so I'm really surprised.
> 
> I suppose we won't find out the outcome until my wife receives her passport in 2-3 days or does that email hint that you VISA has been approved?
> 
> Country applying from: Japan
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse) Priority
> Date application submitted (online): 06/05/2013
> Date biometrics taken VFS Tokyo: 28/05/2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:?
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 10 working day - 3 months
> Date your visa was received:


I am happy for your speedy process, I am still waiting for my answer which I have the refusal before, it's now coming 2 months of waiting.....


----------



## Stv_march

Just a quick update:

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA1 & EEA2 [unmarried]
Applications sent: 27th of April 2013 
Applications recieved by UKBA: 30th of April 2013 
*CoA dated: 24th of May * (without right to work, but letter clearly states that I could work if I currently have another type visa which does not prohibit employment. 
Residence Certificate: Not received yet 

Has anyone else applied for EEA2 (married/unmarried) recently, what is the progress?





Stv_march said:


> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: EEA1 & EEA2
> Applications sent: 27th of April 2013
> Applications recieved by UKBA: 30th of April 2013
> CoA dated: Not received yet
> Residence Certificate: Not received yet
> 
> It s been more than 2 weeks but we have not received a COA letter. Do you know how long it usually takes? Should we call home office to ask for the progress or, two weeks is still early to worry about it.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## miryferny

Stv_march said:


> Just a quick update:
> 
> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: EEA1 & EEA2 [unmarried]
> Applications sent: 27th of April 2013
> Applications recieved by UKBA: 30th of April 2013
> *CoA dated: 24th of May * (without right to work, but letter clearly states that I could work if I currently have another type visa which does not prohibit employment.
> Residence Certificate: Not received yet
> 
> Has anyone else applied for EEA2 (married/unmarried) recently, what is the progress?


Hi mine is quite similar to yours...I'm married so I think that's the reason why I go
the COA with right to work..

EEA1 & EEA2 sent: 25/04/13 
Received by UKBA: 26/04/13 
COA (with right to work): 02/05/13 
RC : waiting...

By the way I'm asking the return of our passports and Marriage certificate this monday... 
God Luck to US! )


----------



## Bailey Blitz

Just received my visa today 

My timeline was:

Applied online from Australia - 22 February 2013
Biometrics taken - 4 March 2013
Application and supporting documents sent to UKBA - 13 March 2013
First contact from UKBA - 20 May 2013 (asking for supporting documentation)
Fax (as email too big) to UKBA with supporting documentation - 24 May 2013
Email saying visa despatched - 28 May 2013
Passport and all documentation received - 31 May 2013

SO happy to have all my documents with me again and the all important visa - its like the golden ticket in Willy Wonka!!!


----------



## soFarAway101

Pandy84 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm so surprised with how fast my wife's settlement visa has been processed (2 days)
> 
> My wife went into VFS Tokyo to hand in the documents on Tuesday 28th and today (Thursday 30th) we have an email saying-
> *
> Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days*
> 
> So I guess they have made a decision already and our docs are coming back. We also applied with a past refusal in March 2013 so I'm really surprised.
> 
> I suppose we won't find out the outcome until my wife receives her passport in 2-3 days or does that email hint that you VISA has been approved?
> 
> Country applying from: Japan
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse) Priority
> Date application submitted (online): 06/05/2013
> Date biometrics taken VFS Tokyo: 28/05/2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:?
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 10 working day - 3 months
> Date your visa was received:


Wow! Congratulations!! That is indeed super quick processed! I wish we have priority service too. But hey,bring it on waiting..! LOL. SO happy for you tho..


----------



## MacUK

Country applying from: Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1/03/2013 - on line 
Date biometrics taken: 7/03/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A
Office location processing your visa: Belgrade
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Just got the call that my visa has been issued, passport will be ready for collection on Tuesday, 4/06/2013. 


Basically, I am beyond happy, I can't write right now, I'm too excited, a massive thank you to Joppa, AnAmericaninScotland, 2farapart, mehemlynn, nyclon, Jrge, WestCoastCanadianGirl, for their impeccable knowledge and enormous help during this process, I am forever in your debt, you cannot imagine how much you've helped me and my family   ; 

Cc9, Sel, stormystorms, sabs, Bethany7 and every member who was going through the waiting game with me, thank you for your support and positive vibes in the most difficult times, now you have a Macedonian friend for life  
THANK YOU EXPAT FORUM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

VERY pleased to read this, Mac!

Go and have a drink or two or six and start packing, 'cos YOU'RE MOVING TO THE UK!!!!   

Have a safe journey over!


----------



## sabs

MacUK said:


> Country applying from: Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 1/03/2013 - on line
> Date biometrics taken: 7/03/2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A
> Office location processing your visa: Belgrade
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Just got the call that my visa has been issued, passport will be ready for collection on Tuesday, 4/06/2013.
> 
> 
> Basically, I am beyond happy, I can't write right now, I'm too excited, a massive thank you to Joppa, AnAmericaninScotland, 2farapart, mehemlynn, nyclon, Jrge, WestCoastCanadianGirl, for their impeccable knowledge and enormous help during this process, I am forever in your debt, you cannot imagine how much you've helped me and my family   ;
> 
> Cc9, Sel, stormystorms, sabs, Bethany7 and every member who was going through the waiting game with me, thank you for your support and positive vibes in the most difficult times, now you have a Macedonian friend for life
> THANK YOU EXPAT FORUM!!!!!!!!!!



So happy for you!!!!!!!!!! 

Believe it or not, had a hunch that your good news was due this week. And here it is, arrived on Friday!!!!


----------



## MacUK

Thanks guys, yes I'm moving to the UK!!!!  I still am in shock, It has been such a long journey and I would not have made it without you wonderful people!!!! 

It's party night for me, finally after 1 year of waiting!!! I think there's a Rakija (Macedonian Brandy) bottle with my name on it in the fridge, you're welcome to join me!!!! Yayyyy


----------



## Water Dragon

*Congratulations!!!*



MacUK said:


> Country applying from: Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 1/03/2013 - on line
> Date biometrics taken: 7/03/2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A
> Office location processing your visa: Belgrade
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Just got the call that my visa has been issued, passport will be ready for collection on Tuesday, 4/06/2013.
> 
> 
> Basically, I am beyond happy, I can't write right now, I'm too excited, a massive thank you to Joppa, AnAmericaninScotland, 2farapart, mehemlynn, nyclon, Jrge, WestCoastCanadianGirl, for their impeccable knowledge and enormous help during this process, I am forever in your debt, you cannot imagine how much you've helped me and my family   ;
> 
> Cc9, Sel, stormystorms, sabs, Bethany7 and every member who was going through the waiting game with me, thank you for your support and positive vibes in the most difficult times, now you have a Macedonian friend for life
> THANK YOU EXPAT FORUM!!!!!!!!!!


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
You finally made it!! Wow, you must be beyond happy. So glad for you. Now shoo and be happy with your family all together once again. 
Laurel


----------



## MacUK

Thanks Laurel, sending positive energy and hugs your way!  I can't stop thanking everybody  Thank you....


----------



## Bethany7

Mac, I just laughed out loud and got teary eyes as I'm so happy and excited for you!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## soFarAway101

Congratulations MacUK!! All the best!xx Cheers!!


----------



## Aries00

congratulation MACUK ! VEry happy for you ! Been lots of good news recently, I wish you all the best and happy reunion  !


----------



## MacUK

Thanks guys, if you are still waiting, I have a feeling that this is a good time for approvals! I'm keeping you in my thoughts and fingers crossed, it's not easy, but I am sure that everything will be great! Just don't lose hope and stay strong...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::clap2:


----------



## lj0924

MacUK said:


> Thanks guys, if you are still waiting, I have a feeling that this is a good time for approvals! I'm keeping you in my thoughts and fingers crossed, it's not easy, but I am sure that everything will be great! Just don't lose hope and stay strong...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::clap2:


Congrats!!!!!! 

Wish I had any news to update. I am still awaiting the return of my papers to see whether or not I was approved or not. The company I used to return my documents within a certain time frame have royally messed me up. First email was Thursday by 10:30 am, second email 4 hours later was Thursday 9:30-1:30. So I arranged to be at home. So happened to check status late Wednesday night, updated to Friday by end of day, no email to state that. Ok, so called the company , talked with international agent who assured me Friday 9:40-1:30. Arranged to be home all day. At 2:00 checked tracking status, Philly scanned, Louisville, scanned, updated MONDAY 6/3 by EOD. After I calmed myself I called and they are desperately trying to arrange delivery for tomorrow. 365 days a years is crap. Why me? The unknown of waiting to get the answer, being yanked around by shipping company, I'm surprised I have any hair left. My pups have come out from hiding since I've talked with the agents. I'm better now. I'll get it when I get it.


----------



## stormystorms

macuk said:


> country applying from: Former yugoslav republic of macedonia
> type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> date application submitted (online or in person): 1/03/2013 - on line
> date biometrics taken: 7/03/2013
> date documentation was received by uk border agency office: N/a
> office location processing your visa: Belgrade
> projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> date your visa was received: Just got the call that my visa has been issued, passport will be ready for collection on tuesday, 4/06/2013.
> 
> 
> Basically, i am beyond happy, i can't write right now, i'm too excited, a massive thank you to joppa, anamericaninscotland, 2farapart, mehemlynn, nyclon, jrge, westcoastcanadiangirl, for their impeccable knowledge and enormous help during this process, i am forever in your debt, you cannot imagine how much you've helped me and my family :d :d ;
> 
> cc9, sel, stormystorms, sabs, bethany7 and every member who was going through the waiting game with me, thank you for your support and positive vibes in the most difficult times, now you have a macedonian friend for life :d
> thank you expat forum!!!!!!!!!!



congratulations macuk!!!!!!! Im so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## cc9

This is the best news   I was checking everyday to see if you had heard yet......
Good luck in your new life xx


----------



## MBP

enfianced said:


> Congrats, and good luck with your interview!!


Thanks, I've been on the road and also had my UK interview - went well, but still awaiting final confirmation. What kind of visa will my family receive or can receive? If I get a work visa - my concern is, will we be treated as foreigners for college/university admissions? lane:


----------



## oluwanifemi

congrats macuk.......


----------



## lj0924

I'm holding my visa in my hands now ! WHOOP Whoop!!!!


----------



## soFarAway101

lj0924 said:


> I'm holding my visa in my hands now ! WHOOP Whoop!!!!


Yehey!! Congratulations!! So happy for you.. Have a wonderful trip and a wonderful life ahead! Godbless you!


----------



## Seppz123

lj0924 said:


> I'm holding my visa in my hands now ! WHOOP Whoop!!!!


Congrats! So happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## GaelleS

Hi 

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA2
Date application submitted (by royal mail): 20/05/2013 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21/05/2013
COA received:28/05/2013 (dated 23/05/2013;with right to work)
RC: waiting


We received my husband's CAO with a mistake on his last name...

Here is the email I wrote for the Home Office:

_"I acknowledge reception of my Certificate Of Application on Tuesday 28th of May dated 23rd of May 2013. Thank you kindly for your prompt action.

As written in my application form and passport, my last name is ..........
However, I am afraid you accidently added a “r” in my last name, spelling it ........... instead of ..........
(Please refer to attached copy of COA.)
Therefore, may I ask you to correct my name on your records/system and send me a new COA with my correct name on it?

I take the opportunity of sending you this email to also inform you that my wife, Mrs Gaëlle .......... (my EEA national family member), started a new job on Saturday the 1st of June 2013.
I have sent you a letter on 28th of May (received on 29th of May with special delivery tracking number: ZW.........GB) in regards to this matter, providing you with the “section 6” of the application form filled in by her new employer along with her new contract of employment.

I would appreciate if you could acknowledge reception of this email, the correction of my name and the update regarding my wife’s employment.

Should you need any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me."_

Now I am wondering to which email address I can send it, I've found this one [email protected] which I believe is the appropriate one, but I was wondering if I could also send it to some more, just to be sure, like [email protected] [email protected] he is the Permanent Secretary of the Home Office. I've tried few other email addresses as a test, [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (he is the person that signed the COA) but none of them worked...

I've also found a link with branch contact details here Branch contact details - PCS but the EEA2 applications are dealt by the Liverpool office, so I don't think it could be really helpful...???

Where would you send it?

Thanks for your help


----------



## ad0529

Anyone else notice that the estimated UK Settlement visa processing times for Americans have almost doubled in length on the UKBA website over the weekend?

I know it made my heart sink. I'm still trying to stay positive and hope that we'll get an answer sometime this week (paid priority and the application was in NY May 15). All the best to all my fellow "waiters" and frequent email checkers.


----------



## ukvisa

ad0529 said:


> Anyone else notice that the estimated UK Settlement visa processing times for Americans have almost doubled in length on the UKBA website over the weekend?
> 
> I know it made my heart sink. I'm still trying to stay positive and hope that we'll get an answer sometime this week (paid priority and the application was in NY May 15). All the best to all my fellow "waiters" and frequent email checkers.


I saw that as well. Did you get an email that it was received in Sheffield? If so, what date? I didn't find this site until after I sent mine in. No priority, did app online on May 19th, Biometrics done May 22nd and delivered in NY on the 23rd of May. No other contacts/emails have been made.


----------



## ad0529

ukvisa said:


> I saw that as well. Did you get an email that it was received in Sheffield? If so, what date? I didn't find this site until after I sent mine in. No priority, did app online on May 19th, Biometrics done May 22nd and delivered in NY on the 23rd of May. No other contacts/emails have been made.



All US settlement applicants are forwarded from NY to Sheffield which lengthens the process. I received an email saying it had been received in Sheffield on the May 22, but nothing since then. It seems to take them at least a week but usually longer to check them in and generate a received email in Sheffield. 

I bet you'll hear from them this week.


----------



## ukvisa

ad0529 said:


> All US settlement applicants are forwarded from NY to Sheffield which lengthens the process. I received an email saying it had been received in Sheffield on the May 22, but nothing since then. It seems to take them at least a week but usually longer to check them in and generate a received email in Sheffield.
> 
> I bet you'll hear from them this week.


Great, thanks for the info. Hope they do get it this week, as including today, its been 7 working days since it arrived in NYC.


----------



## melbony

Received the email today that our application for my US husband to move the the Uk has been received in Sheffield. It was in NY on 28th May and we paid priority.

Fingers crossed we hear something in the next few days!


----------



## ukvisa

melbony said:


> Received the email today that our application for my US husband to move the the Uk has been received in Sheffield. It was in NY on 28th May and we paid priority.
> 
> Fingers crossed we hear something in the next few days!


That's great news. I wish I had found this forum prior to sending it out and knew about priority.


----------



## ad0529

I wouldn't be too upset about not purchasing priority services. I purchased the priority service at the correct time, and correctly labeled my application and envelope, yet when I finally got my received in Sheffield email they were not processing my application priority. Of course, I contact Worldbridge the priority service about that. (Two weeks ago, mind you)

I got an answer today from VisaSheffo, offering apologies, that yes, all the priority parts had been done correctly on my side, somewhere in Sheffield it had gotten filed with non-priorities mistakenly. This problem has been corrected TODAY. And has now been put in the priority queue. I understand that this is human error but that doesn't really assuage my anger.

I'd like to kick up a huge fuss and demand the extra $$$$$ back for the wasted priority service, but I don't want to jeopardize my visa process.


----------



## ukvisa

ad0529 said:


> I wouldn't be too upset about not purchasing priority services. I purchased the priority service at the correct time, and correctly labeled my application and envelope, yet when I finally got my received in Sheffield email they were not processing my application priority. Of course, I contact Worldbridge the priority service about that. (Two weeks ago, mind you)
> 
> I got an answer today from VisaSheffo, offering apologies, that yes, all the priority parts had been done correctly on my side, somewhere in Sheffield it had gotten filed with non-priorities mistakenly. This problem has been corrected TODAY. And has now been put in the priority queue. I understand that this is human error but that doesn't really assuage my anger.
> 
> I'd like to kick up a huge fuss and demand the extra $$$$$ back for the wasted priority service, but I don't want to jeopardize my visa process.


If I dont recieve an email this week, I would want to contact someone. Does anyone have an email or phone #?


----------



## ad0529

ukvisa said:


> If I dont recieve an email this week, I would want to contact someone. Does anyone have an email or phone #?


Worldbridge has a phone number and email address listed on their website. There are guidelines on their website for you to file claims. But they don't look into cases of the "no response sort" until the 3 month line. (At least that's what their customer service lead me to believe) My case was different as the email I received from the UKBA didn't correspond to the application I submitted.

I suppose the rationale would be that sometimes the check-in process just gets backlogged, especially during busy months. (As frustrating an answer as that may be)

The priority service kicks in once your application has been checked in. So hopefully you'll hear very soon. But in other places on this forum there have been cases where people have been sent a "visa decision" email without even know that their application had been received.

We all just need to stay distracted and positive.


----------



## ukvisa

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mm2

Hi there.. just a quick update from me:

Country applying from: India 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
Date application submitted: 26/03/2013 
Date biometrics taken: 26/03/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 02/04/2013
Office location processing your visa: New Delhi BHC
Projected timeline given: 57 working days

We have now waited 38 working days, time seems to go very slowly! Another forum member has posted that New Delhi is now taking 47 working days, so we are very hopeful to hear soon. The processing times on the UKBA website seem good at 100% within 60 days.. fingers crossed! 

Anyone else currently waiting for a visa decision from New Delhi BHC?


----------



## mhelzy27

mailaig said:


> It is my understanding
> that if children are British they are not included in the financial requirements. Our son is also British and we did not have to add him to the calculations regarding financial requirement. Check with the UKBA website though...


Hi just wondering if you got your visa already?im waiting for mine too....


----------



## soFarAway101

Haaist.. Long 9 weeks of waiting and still no news yet.. Boredom strikes!! Lol. Hopefully to hear from UKBA soon.. -feeling sad and lonely!

When did u apply mhelzy? Where are u in the phils?


----------



## ukvisa

Got my email today from Sheffield. It's in house now.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (non priority)
Date application submitted: 19/05/2013 
Date biometrics taken: 22/05/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office in NYC: 23/05/2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield ( received 04/06/2013)
Projected timeline given: standard response. 95% done in 12 weeks. 100% in 24 weeks.


----------



## nkb535

ukvisa said:


> Got my email today from Sheffield. It's in house now.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (non priority)
> Date application submitted: 19/05/2013
> Date biometrics taken: 22/05/2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office in NYC: 23/05/2013
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield ( received 04/06/2013)
> Projected timeline given: standard response. 95% done in 12 weeks. 100% in 24 weeks.


What emails have you gotten from the UKBA? My documents (spouse/settlement, priority) arrived in NY on Wednesday, according to FedEx, and yesterday (Monday, 3 June) I received an email from the UKBA saying that my "UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed". There was no mention of a timeline, or of it being assigned to an ECO, so I'm wondering if I should expect more emails before the "a decision has been made" email.


----------



## ukvisa

nkb535 said:


> What emails have you gotten from the UKBA? My documents (spouse/settlement, priority) arrived in NY on Wednesday, according to FedEx, and yesterday (Monday, 3 June) I received an email from the UKBA saying that my "UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed". There was no mention of a timeline, or of it being assigned to an ECO, so I'm wondering if I should expect more emails before the "a decision has been made" email.


This is the only email I've received.


Dear Applicant,

The package containing your UK visa application has been received at the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK and organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer. 

Please note UKBA customer service standards for all applications are: to complete 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date. 

You will receive a further e-mails advising you of -

1. When an outcome has been made on your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package. 

We regret we are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on our services is available at www.visainfoservices.com 

Regards,

Sheffield Visa Section, UK


----------



## nkb535

Huh. That's almost the exact email that I got, except that I didn't get a timeline. Oh well; I'm just happy that it got there safely and that is is hopefully going to an ECO sometime this week. Below is the email that I received. Best of luck to you!

Nora

Dear Applicant,

Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed.

Priority Service:

Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications.

Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or due to delays in processing times.

You will receive further e-mails advising you of the completion of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.

We are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on UK visa services is available at www.visainfoservices.com

Regards,

Sheffield Visa Section


----------



## ad0529

nkb535 said:


> Huh. That's almost the exact email that I got, except that I didn't get a timeline. Oh well; I'm just happy that it got there safely and that is is hopefully going to an ECO sometime this week. Below is the email that I received. Best of luck to you!
> 
> Nora
> 
> Dear Applicant,
> 
> Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed.
> 
> Priority Service:
> 
> Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications.
> 
> Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or due to delays in processing times.
> 
> You will receive further e-mails advising you of the completion of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.
> 
> We are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on UK visa services is available at www.visainfoservices.com
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section


You don't have a timeline because you applied priority. So that's nothing to worry about.


----------



## faeryraine

Hi I'm new - and I got a letter from the home office requesting my partner's and daughter's passports and my daughter's original birth certificate. My solicitor initially told me that copies were fine... grrrr. Well, I sent the documents and I am now worried. When they request more documents, is that a good thing or a bad thing?  Here's my timeline:

FLR(O) 2013 
App sent: May/3/13 
App received by home office: May/7/13 
Ack letter: May/15/13 dated May/8/13 
Bio letter: May/21 dated May/16/13 
Bio done: May/23/13 
Xtra docs requested: May/31 - Sent: June/3 
Decision: waiting


----------



## ukvisa

Has anyone paid priority after the app was sent in with success in getting it faster? I'm considering it.


----------



## extremum

ukvisa said:


> Has anyone paid priority after the app was sent in with success in getting it faster? I'm considering it.


If it was possible, I would've done it. I now feel paying the extra $300 would've been worth the stretch, versus waiting an extra two months.


----------



## ukvisa

extremum said:


> If it was possible, I would've done it. I now feel paying the extra $300 would've been worth the stretch, versus waiting an extra two months.


Oh, thought maybe it was possible?


----------



## melbony

nkb535 said:


> Huh. That's almost the exact email that I got, except that I didn't get a timeline. Oh well; I'm just happy that it got there safely and that is is hopefully going to an ECO sometime this week. Below is the email that I received. Best of luck to you!
> 
> Nora
> 
> Dear Applicant,
> 
> Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed.
> 
> Priority Service:
> 
> Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications.
> 
> Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or due to delays in processing times.
> 
> You will receive further e-mails advising you of the completion of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.
> 
> We are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on UK visa services is available at www.visainfoservices.com
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section


This is the exact same email I received yesterday! 
We did priority too, so that's why we didn't get a time line. I'm hoping for an email by the end of the week to say a decision has been made! 

I think we are on the same time line, so it will be interesting to see how our experiences compare!


----------



## Seppz123

Super nervous now. Sent the extra documents required, they recieved them last Thursday. Just got this email a few minutes ago. 

Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on Your UK visa application. *Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by UPS. 

Hopefully it gets here before Monday don't think I could wait that long. I hope I get a shiny new visa! Crosses fingers.


----------



## Joppa

If your missing documents supplied all the info they required, then there is no reason to doubt a visa has been issued (they wouldn't have bothered if you'd have failed on other grounds). So it seems a good news!


----------



## Bethany7

I am so happy to finally post on this thread!!!

Country applying from: Turkey but am a US citizen
Type of visa applied for: fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person)nline March 11
Date biometrics taken:March 18
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:March 18
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: June 5

So just over 11 weeks.

I followed the advice to just submit the necessities and not overload the ECO with irrelevant evidence. 

We did have a few concerns, as we have already given our notice to marry based on info from the registar and not the immigration guidelines. Therefore we had to rebook our notice and legal ceremony and changed our original wedding date to a "commitment ceremony". We included receipts and emails between us and the registar as evidence. We explained this very well in the cover letter to not confuse the ECO.

We were in the process of purchasing a home so we included information for both his parents and our new place but explained why very well in the cover letter.

In regards to the travel history, I actually went against advice. In the past 10 years I have traveled to over 30 countries and it would have been impossible to list detailed info. Therefore I just listed the countries by year but did give super detailed info for my previous UK visits.

I had a been issued a jaywalking ticket in the US and although not a crime in the UK listed it anyways to appear as transparent as possible.

Thank you so so so much for everyone's support and advice!


----------



## Seppz123

Joppa said:


> If your missing documents supplied all the info they required, then there is no reason to doubt a visa has been issued (they wouldn't have bothered if you'd have failed on other grounds). So it seems a good news!


Thanx Joppa. You have always been so helpful to so many on here. Good to see you still check in. You helped me acquire my last visa. So thank you again!


----------



## MacUK

Bethany7 said:


> I am so happy to finally post on this thread!!!
> 
> Country applying from: Turkey but am a US citizen
> Type of visa applied for: fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person)nline March 11
> Date biometrics taken:March 18
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:March 18
> Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: June 5
> 
> So just over 11 weeks.
> 
> I followed the advice to just submit the necessities and not overload the ECO with irrelevant evidence.
> 
> We did have a few concerns, as we have already given our notice to marry based on info from the registar and not the immigration guidelines. Therefore we had to rebook our notice and legal ceremony and changed our original wedding date to a "commitment ceremony". We included receipts and emails between us and the registar as evidence. We explained this very well in the cover letter to not confuse the ECO.
> 
> We were in the process of purchasing a home so we included information for both his parents and our new place but explained why very well in the cover letter.
> 
> In regards to the travel history, I actually went against advice. In the past 10 years I have traveled to over 30 countries and it would have been impossible to list detailed info. Therefore I just listed the countries by year but did give super detailed info for my previous UK visits.
> 
> I had a been issued a jaywalking ticket in the US and although not a crime in the UK listed it anyways to appear as transparent as possible.
> 
> Thank you so so so much for everyone's support and advice!


Congratulations Bethany7!!! I am VERY happy for you, it's such a relief isn't it?  I wish you all the best and a happy life with your husband in the UK! lane::clap2:


----------



## MacUK

A little update: I just got my passport with a shiny new visa inside


----------



## Seppz123

MacUK said:


> A little update: I just got my passport with a shiny new visa inside


Congrats!!!


----------



## sabs

MacUK said:


> A little update: I just got my passport with a shiny new visa inside


Great stuff! I still can't stop looking at mine!


----------



## MacUK

Tell me about it sabs, I' can't stop checking it  
When should I enter the UK? Is there a time frame because I still need to take care of a few things here....


----------



## sabs

MacUK said:


> Tell me about it sabs, I' can't stop checking it
> When should I enter the UK? Is there a time frame because I still need to take care of a few things here....


I think it's within three months of the valid from date. We are leaving at the end of August, which will allow us time to quit jobs and ship things. I am hoping I will be in time to enjoy the end of the British summer.


----------



## Water Dragon

*Hooray!!*

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


MacUK said:


> A little update: I just got my passport with a shiny new visa inside


So happy that all your waiting is over. Congratulations and safe travels!
Laurel


----------



## oluwanifemi

Hi Seppz123,
i believe you have your spouse visa already since you have provided all the important missing documents.... congrats in advance...
Cheers mate....


----------



## Seppz123

oluwanifemi said:


> Hi Seppz123,
> i believe you have your spouse visa already since you have provided all the important missing documents.... congrats in advance...
> Cheers mate....


Thanks for kind words. I'm super excited!


----------



## MacUK

Hi Seppz123,

If the UKBA requests more documents, it's usually a good thing, because they don't do requests if the application would fail on different grounds. 

Soon, very soon:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Seppz123

MacUK said:


> Hi Seppz123,
> 
> If the UKBA requests more documents, it's usually a good thing, because they don't do requests if the application would fail on different grounds.
> 
> Soon, very soon:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I will know tomorrow! Thanx you for the positive feedback! Now to make it through work tonight lol.


----------



## oluwanifemi

please don't forget to share the good news because we're all waiting


----------



## Seppz123

oluwanifemi said:


> please don't forget to share the good news because we're all waiting


Will do!


----------



## Aries00

My Visa is here !! Received an email yesterday saying that my visa will be despatched shortly.And today I received an SMS update that I can collect my document at the visa centre.

update for my timeline.

Please list the following:
Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for:Settlement-Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person):25March2013
Date biometrics taken:2April2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:2April2013
Office location processing your visa:Manila
Projected timeline given:12 weeks
Date your visa was received 7 June 2013

BIggest relief ever !!!! :clap2:


----------



## Seppz123

Aries00 said:


> My Visa is here !! Received an email yesterday saying that my visa will be despatched shortly.And today I received an SMS update that I can collect my document at the visa centre.
> 
> update for my timeline.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for:Settlement-Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person):25March2013
> Date biometrics taken:2April2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:2April2013
> Office location processing your visa:Manila
> Projected timeline given:12 weeks
> Date your visa was received 7 June 2013
> 
> BIggest relief ever !!!! :clap2:


Congrats!


----------



## soFarAway101

Congratulations Aries!! Im so happy for you..! I am hoping to hear about my visa soon. As u applied 2 days earlier than me.. Now your daughter will see her daddy soon, as i know she missed her dad so much and same to you. Have a happy life together with your husband and daughter.. I wish i can meet up with you soon in the UK..


----------



## Silverlining

Congrats, Aries. Well done, a lot of effort, time and energy well spent. Be blessed in your future. It's good for us lot still waiting, to hear from people with successful applications too.

Gorgeous weather in Britain at the moment, hope you get to enjoy some of that


----------



## Seppz123

After absolutely no sleep I have a new found respect for people who suffer with anxiety! But all in all

I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!!!!!

I can finally breathe! The relief is unreal. Thank you to everyone that helped me and kept me positive!!!! I will post a timeline soon!


----------



## MacUK

:cheer2::clap2:Yay and congrats!!!
Have a happy life in the UK! ! ! :drum:


----------



## oluwanifemi

Seppz123 said:


> After absolutely no sleep I have a new found respect for people who suffer with anxiety! But all in all
> 
> I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can finally breathe! The relief is unreal. Thank you to everyone that helped me and kept me positive!!!! I will post a timeline soon!



lane: I'm so glad to hear about your success Seppz123....i knew you would get your spouse visa.... i really can't wait to get such good news soon....
all the best and safe trip to UK....
cheers...:clap2:


----------



## Seppz123

oluwanifemi said:


> lane: I'm so glad to hear about your success Seppz123....i knew you would get your spouse visa.... i really can't wait to get such good news soon....
> all the best and safe trip to UK....
> cheers...:clap2:


Thank you and don't forget to let us know when you get yours as well!


----------



## enfianced

Seppz123 said:


> After absolutely no sleep I have a new found respect for people who suffer with anxiety! But all in all
> 
> I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can finally breathe! The relief is unreal. Thank you to everyone that helped me and kept me positive!!!! I will post a timeline soon!


Congratulations!!!!! :clap2: So glad for you, all that hard work and worrying paid off 

I hope you and your partner will be very happy!


----------



## Seppz123

enfianced said:


> Congratulations!!!!! :clap2: So glad for you, all that hard work and worrying paid off
> 
> I hope you and your partner will be very happy!


Thank you. Never been under that much stress and anxiety it's horrible lol. Glad it's over. =)


----------



## soFarAway101

Congratulations seppz! Been a lot of good news this week.. Will be my 10th week of waiting next week.. Hope to get a great news too. Fingers crossed!! Godbless u and ur partner! Enjoy ur new life in the UK..


----------



## Aries00

Congrats for your visa Seppz123 !!! 

I woke up this morning and I thought ...did I got my visa already ?? 

all the best for the rest who are still waiting for your good news !! It's on your way ! And the waiting game will eventually come to the end...!lane:

Thank you very much for you all to share my anxiety, and giving advice from time to time, really appreciate it a lot !


----------



## Seppz123

Aries00 said:


> Congrats for your visa Seppz123 !!!
> 
> I woke up this morning and I thought ...did I got my visa already ??
> 
> all the best for the rest who are still waiting for your good news !! It's on your way ! And the waiting game will eventually come to the end...!lane:
> 
> Thank you very much for you all to share my anxiety, and giving advice from time to time, really appreciate it a lot !


It's crazy. Now I just have the little dilemma of the family that I'm leaving here. Mom and dad are happy for me but so sad. I don't deal well with goodbyes. Every time I left the UK I balled like a baby. Leaving home is gonna be much worse I'm sure. I'm ready to fast forward lol


----------



## Bethany7

Mac was right when she predicted a lot of good visa news coming!


----------



## soFarAway101

I know right! Congrats to you too beth!!


----------



## ad0529

Bethany7 said:


> Mac was right when she predicted a lot of good visa news coming!



I've been waiting since May15 (and paid priority) and haven't heard a peep besides its been received. No decision reached, not even more info requested.

I'm praying this next week brings some good news.


----------



## PinkOrange

EEA applications are taking way more long time & most of them are being rejected.


----------



## miryferny

PinkOrange said:


> EEA applications are taking way more long time & most of them are being rejected.


Any update on yours? I asked the retur of the passports and got them yesterday...


----------



## Aries00

Seppz123 said:


> It's crazy. Now I just have the little dilemma of the family that I'm leaving here. Mom and dad are happy for me but so sad. I don't deal well with goodbyes. Every time I left the UK I balled like a baby. Leaving home is gonna be much worse I'm sure. I'm ready to fast forward lol


I am at the same situation I understand how you feel. the mixture of happiness and sadness but it's all good after all.  New chapter starting soon and I am flying on 18June.


----------



## PinkOrange

miryferny said:


> Any update on yours? I asked the retur of the passports and got them yesterday...


Well ours got refused again.


----------



## miryferny

PinkOrange said:


> Well ours got refused again.


oh...sorry to hear that..what was the reason? are u going to appeal?


----------



## soFarAway101

PinkOrange said:


> Well ours got refused again.


Oh my. So sorry to hear about your application. Will u please let us know in what grounds did they refuse you.. Maybe you can try to apply again if they are allowing you to. I know appealing is expensive.. And applying again will not make any changes if they refused you in a way that you can't do anything and it is expensive to reapply.. May God bless you in whatever decision you will choose.. Don't lose hope.. We will be here for you.


----------



## Silverlining

oh Pink Orange... I'm sure there will be something you can do to make your dream come true. Sad news about your refusal, sorry to hear. Be strong, chin up, if it's true love, things will come right!!!

Big hugz


----------



## lleuci

We just received the email

"Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post."

Is this just a generic email??? I don't want to get excited.... this is our 2nd application... I don't think I can wait... 

It is 8 weeks tomorrow since we applied.... 

Fingers crossed... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nkb535

I've been waiting a long time to fill this out! 

*Country applying from: * USA
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse/settlement
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* 17 May 2013, online, priority
*Date biometrics taken:* 21 May 2013
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 3 June 2013
*Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
*Projected timeline given:* none
*Date your visa was received:* 10 June 2013


----------



## melbony

nkb535 said:


> I've been waiting a long time to fill this out!
> 
> *Country applying from: * USA
> *Type of visa applied for:* Spouse/settlement
> *Date application submitted (online or in person):* 17 May 2013, online, priority
> *Date biometrics taken:* 21 May 2013
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 3 June 2013
> *Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
> *Projected timeline given:* none
> *Date your visa was received:* 10 June 2013


Wow! You recieved the VISA already! That's amazing! Did they email to say they had made a decision? We are on the same timeframe as you, so that makes me a little nervous!


----------



## nkb535

melbony said:


> Wow! You recieved the VISA already! That's amazing! Did they email to say they had made a decision? We are on the same timeframe as you, so that makes me a little nervous!


I got two emails from the UKBA. One last Monday (3 June) saying that it had arrived in Sheffield and then last Thursday (6 June) I got the "a decision has been made on your UK visa application" email, which included the UPS tracking number.

Fingers crossed that you hear from them soon!


----------



## melbony

nkb535 said:


> I got two emails from the UKBA. One last Monday (3 June) saying that it had arrived in Sheffield and then last Thursday (6 June) I got the "a decision has been made on your UK visa application" email, which included the UPS tracking number.
> 
> Fingers crossed that you hear from them soon!


I am so excited for you.

Thank you, iv got everything crossed too lol.


----------



## jewel

Got it after 15 weeks.




Country applying from: Bangladesh

Type of visa applied for: Uk fiance visa

Applications sent: 17th of feb 2013 

Applications recieved by UKBA: 24th of feb 2013 

Date biometrics taken: 17th of feb

Projected timeline given: 40 workings days

Date your visa was received: 10th of June,2013


----------



## mhelzy27

*soo nervous*

Guys could you please interpret this to me...its 5th week today since i applied for my uk fiance visa and ive just got an email from [email protected]ur visa will be despatched shortly 
etc.... then i got a message on my mobile number saying processed vis a application has been 
endorsed to courier www express on etc....

Guys do you think ive got the visa?
Youy answer will be much appreciated!
Thanks for this forum it helps me alot !!!
Goodluck to everyone.....


----------



## Mrslucastobe

My fiance received his visa today! After the stress of gathering documents the actual application was relatively pain-free, so I hope this encourages others!

Our timeline is:


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (settlement priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9 May 2013
Date biometrics taken: 17 May 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20 May 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received: 10 June 

We're so happy and excited! Hoping this point is in the very near future for those still waiting!


----------



## majambi

Country applying from: Argentina
Type of visa applied for: UK Settlement (first application)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 5 May, 2013 online
Date biometrics taken: 10 May, 2013 online
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 May, 2013
Office location processing your visa: Rio De Janiero
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks
Date your visa was received: Approval email sent 10 June, 2013 & documents in post following day.


Many many many thanks to everyone who repsonded to my posts on this forum. I can honestly say that I would not have been able to submit the correct documents without the help received.


----------



## jewel

Ok,I made a little mistake,my visa type was "UK spouse Visa".
My visa validate from 6/6/2013,by which date I must enter to UK?
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## jewel

mhelzy27 said:


> Guys could you please interpret this to me...its 5th week today since i applied for my uk fiance visa and ive just got an email from [email protected]ur visa will be despatched shortly
> etc.... then i got a message on my mobile number saying processed vis a application has been
> endorsed to courier www express on etc....
> 
> Guys do you think ive got the visa?
> Youy answer will be much appreciated!
> Thanks for this forum it helps me alot !!!
> Goodluck to everyone.....


I guess it's not possible to say anything from this text,I had the same types of text,anyway I am hoping you'll get your passport with a visa seal.


----------



## soFarAway101

mhelzy27 said:


> Guys could you please interpret this to me...its 5th week today since i applied for my uk fiance visa and ive just got an email from [email protected]ur visa will be despatched shortly
> etc.... then i got a message on my mobile number saying processed vis a application has been
> endorsed to courier www express on etc....
> 
> Guys do you think ive got the visa?
> Youy answer will be much appreciated!
> Thanks for this forum it helps me alot !!!
> Goodluck to everyone.....


Congrats in advance mhelzy!! Please update us when u receive your docs and passport with visa inside.


----------



## soFarAway101

I received email just now saying "your visa will despatch shortly".. My God! I am so nervous!! Please please pray for me that it is approved.. I am even shaking now. I dont know what to feel. Nervous at the same time excited! Thinking finally i can be with my husband soon!!


----------



## soFarAway101

soFarAway101 said:


> Hi...This is my timeline so far...
> 
> 
> Country applied from: Philippines
> Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted online: 27/03/2013
> Documents submitted to VFS Manila personally: 04/04/2013
> Date Bio-metrics taken at VFS Manila: 04/04/2013
> Documents Dispatched to British Embassy: 04/04/2013
> Visa being processed: 09/04/2013
> Received another message saying Visa being processed: 16/04/13
> Email received that decision been made: Still waiting.....
> 
> This is my first post guys, and i really know that the hardest part is waiting... I just have some few questions..
> My husband (british) has a british son who is not with him anymore, but he is supporting him through Child Support Agency. When we applied for my Visa, CSA(child support agency) did not evaluate his new employment yet. So CSA was not deducting any amount on his salary. But this month they will cos there are some changes in Tax in the UK now, so eventually CSA phoned him and told him that they will start taking from his salary. Now the question is, will it take effect in to our application? His total income per year is above 18,600. Does his child concerns in our application?
> Hoping someone will be able to help me with this.. I'm a bit worried regarding this matter..


A little update... 
Email received that decision has been made: 11/06/2013
Date visa received: waiting yet.. 

I am nervous, excited and happy! I know that i did not receive the visa yet, but at least the waiting is now nearly over.. I can go on with my life now and stop thinking about the visa everyday. Thank you everyone for helping me get through it. You are all my angel!


----------



## ashconnell

After lots of trolling on here,getting loads of information and learning from other people's experiences, I finally submitted my supporting documents in person today.
Country Applying From:Kenya
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): online 01/06/2013
Date biometrics taken: 12/06/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12/06/2013
Office location processing your visa: ?? (Centre is in Nairobi but docs are sent out to U.K)
Projected timeline given: 30 working days (settlement)
Date your visa was received: Pending!!

And now the anxiety begins.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Joppa

jewel said:


> Ok,I made a little mistake,my visa type was "UK spouse Visa".
> My visa validate from 6/6/2013,by which date I must enter to UK?
> Thanks in advance.


No. It's valid *from* 6th June, so you can enter UK now until expiry, but you shouldn't delay your entry by more than 3 months (enter by 6th September at the latest) so you still have 2.5 years left on your visa to complete your first probationary period.


----------



## Fryman

Fryman said:


> Good morning to all
> 
> Aussie with my lovely Polish girl, this thread gives me little confidence in the system, but at least we know what the possible outcomes are.
> 
> Currently on Tier 2 Skilled Work permit sponsored by a company.
> 
> Submitted my application as follows :
> 
> Country applying from: UK (London)
> Type of visa applied for: EEA2 Unmarried Partner Visa
> Date application submitted (forms sent to Liverpool): 03 March 2013
> COA Letter : 15th of April 2013
> Date biometrics taken: biometrics??!
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 04 March 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Somewhere in Sunny Liverpool
> Projected timeline given: well that would be nice, up to 6 months apparently
> Date your visa was received: Patiently waiting....
> 
> 
> I have possibly sent in the wrong form, turns out there is two forms for EEA2. :ranger: On the lengthy form I filled, it appeared to be the one that is used if you apply outside the country, where after sending this, all the relevant paperwork (proof of relationship, lease agreement, joint accounts, bills, facebook timeline etc) i found the second form for a residence permit that is the one you should use if you are applying in the country.
> 
> Here is something I have observed in filling out this form. How can you be outside the country and then apply for a unmarried partner visa, if the form asks and you need to prove beyond a a shadow of a doubt that you are living together currently, share bills, share a life together etc etc? Does this seem like an unlikely situation?
> 
> The second form seems to ask a lot less questions, and I wish I saw this form afterwards, but hopefully they ignore the wrong choice and process the form as a residence permit.
> 
> I earn good money here, as does my Girlfriend and have been living together for over 2 years.. it is a ridiculous system where people in full professional roles Paying NI and tax have to do this dance. Also 1 month 2 weeks to send a letter saying that the application has been received? Is that the official start date of the process, or is it the date that the UKBA have received and signed for the documentation?
> 
> I really hope this gets done quickly, losing a whole summer without being able to travel is going to drive me nuts


Good morning 

A result, albeit a *negative one.*

3 things....

The application was refused, due to myself not including the original passport/id card of my Unmarried partner. It also appears that the photocopy of her payslip was not warranted. They have all the supporting documentation, her NI number, cant they see that she actually exists!!! So frustrating  

Not only that the letter stipulates that : 

"as you appear to have no alternative basis of stay in the United kingdom, you should now make arrangements to leave"

Im on Tier 2 general Sponsored! And they cannot see this (its on their system, AND a visa is in the passport expiring 2015)

They have sent my passport to "your regional case ownership unit/local immigration team. You should contact them by telephone on <insert telephone number>" 

I had to laugh at that one. Not only is it refused, but my passport is given to immigration. GREAT

Lastly the letter says

"as your entitlement to reply on the provisions of hte Immigration regulations 2006 cannot be establed, there is no right of appeal against this decision"

Can i resubmit the paperwork and submitting documentation with the ID and have no more passport (which i dont have anyway) for another 6 months?

So close, yet so far. At least i wasnt accused of not having the other paperwork in line or a marriage of convenience.

I await anybodys opionion. Next step is to hunt down the passport, and then either resubmit, or "make arrangements to leave" LOL


----------



## Fryman

Ill post some pics of the letter... if that helps


----------



## Fryman

it appears that im on a restricted non active account.. Poop


----------



## Joppa

You can post now as you have made 5 postings already.


----------



## Fryman




----------



## Joppa

I think your picture file is too big. Try to reduce it.


----------



## Fryman

cant reduce them on drop box.

An update of sorts, So I go hunting to get my passport back. Living in London, there are four departments for immigration, then there are separate departments for NW, SE etc. Ring up the appropriate department, they tell me to ring "voluntary leavers" department. Ring them, quote them the reference number and they say that Liverpool still have my passport! 

Now it is my turn to appeal. Is it as simple as drafting up a letter, including the id card and payslip? does anybody here have information on a process?


----------



## melbony

We have received a letter today to say we have been refused! I can't believe it! 


But the reason for them refusing is because I am self employed and hadn't sent in a whole list of evidence! I had never even seen this list of evidence before! 

Non of the things they as asking for is a problem for me to get, except my 2012-2013 tax return as the year end is April and I don't yet have them done, but I can have them done ASAP.

I just wondered if anyone knew what the process is now for appealing and sending this new evidence in? 

Thank you


----------



## ad0529

melbony said:


> We have received a letter today to say we have been refused! I can't believe it!
> 
> 
> But the reason for them refusing is because I am self employed and hadn't sent in a whole list of evidence! I had never even seen this list of evidence before!
> 
> Non of the things they as asking for is a problem for me to get, except my 2012-2013 tax return as the year end is April and I don't yet have them done, but I can have them done ASAP.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone knew what the process is now for appealing and sending this new evidence in?
> 
> Thank you


Hi Melbony,

I'm really sorry to hear your outcome!!!! My application was received in NY on May 15 and I still haven't heard anything (I paid priority as well.) My spouse and I thought that our hold up was because he is self-employed in the UK.

I'm really worried about our status due to his self-employment. Can you elaborate on what you provided and what your refusal said?


----------



## Joppa

melbony said:


> We have received a letter today to say we have been refused! I can't believe it!
> 
> 
> But the reason for them refusing is because I am self employed and hadn't sent in a whole list of evidence! I had never even seen this list of evidence before!
> 
> Non of the things they as asking for is a problem for me to get, except my 2012-2013 tax return as the year end is April and I don't yet have them done, but I can have them done ASAP.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone knew what the process is now for appealing and sending this new evidence in?


Appeal online within 28 days, and send supporting documents by fax or post copies (not originals) to First-Tier Tribunal in Leicester. They will acknowledge receipt and let you know if a decision is made. Your case first goes to the visa office that originally processed it for a review by entry clearance manager. If they overturn their original decision, FTT will tell you about it and UKBA will contact you about sending in your passport for the visa to be affixed. If they don't overturn, it will go before a judge, for which you may have to wait up to 6 months. So quite a long process.

It will certainly be quicker just to reapply (and pay again) with new documents.


----------



## melbony

ad0529 said:


> Hi Melbony,
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear your outcome!!!! My application was received in NY on May 15 and I still haven't heard anything (I paid priority as well.) My spouse and I thought that our hold up was because he is self-employed in the UK.
> 
> I'm really worried about our status due to his self-employment. Can you elaborate on what you provided and what your refusal said?


Well the first problem, that I can understand but it is a little unreasonable is that they ask for the last tax year. Now we are in June the last tax year would be 2012-2013. I took my tax return over in February when I last visited but obviously that was 2011-2012. We submitted in May! 

There is a list they have sent, my husband has only been able to send me photos of the letter so far, as he had to go to work. But from what I can make from the pictures it's - 
The latest Self assessment tax return, statement of account, proof of registration as self employed, tax reference code, 12 months business and private bank accounts, evidence of payment of class 2 national insurance.

I had never seen this list before, and am trying to find it online now! Even now knowing what I'm looking for, I still can't find it online, so how I was meant to find it before!! 

A trip to the accountant tomorrow to collect all the info!


----------



## melbony

Joppa said:


> Appeal online within 28 days, and send supporting documents by fax or post copies (not originals) to First-Tier Tribunal in Leicester. They will acknowledge receipt and let you know if a decision is made. Your case first goes to the visa office that originally processed it for a review by entry clearance manager. If they overturn their original decision, FTT will tell you about it and UKBA will contact you about sending in your passport for the visa to be affixed. If they don't overturn, it will go before a judge, for which you may have to wait up to 6 months. So quite a long process.
> 
> It will certainly be quicker just to reapply (and pay again) with new documents.


So even if we get the documents to them in say a week it could still take 6 months!?


----------



## Joppa

Yes, if the visa office refuses to overturn their decision. If it does, you may get your visa in a couple of months.


----------



## melbony

Joppa said:


> Yes, if the visa office refuses to overturn their decision. If it does, you may get your visa in a couple of months.


I have all the evidence they have asked for, so there should be no reason for them to refuse it! 

If we decided to apply again, that means we have to fill out the online form again? Start back at the beginning? 

I feel like my world is falling down, I was so sure we had this right!


----------



## ukvisa

I want to give an update to some about priority service for settlement after your app has been turned in, non priority. I originally did my app thru the ukba site and never saw worldbrige s PS. I did my app online on May 19, bio on the 22nd and was in NYC on the 23rd. June 3rd is when it got to Sheffield. I purchased priority on the 6th and faxed to NYC, as stated on the worldbridge site. Gave it a few days with no response. So emailed worldbridge and they gave me an email address to send my receiept to the UK Sheffield office. It got kicked back saying wrong address. Did a quick Google search and found a similar one. Sent the receipt over and asking it to be put in front of the procesing stack. Got a response back from Sheffield within the hour, stating they got my receipt and will put it on top. So, if anyone wants to do PS after, I believe you can, or at least it worked for me. Good luck all. Now hoping they process it by early next week.


----------



## Joppa

UKBA site now says you cannot buy priority after sending off your supporting documents. While you were lucky, others may not be and wasting $300.


----------



## ukvisa

now says you cannot buy priority after sending off your supporting documents. While you were lucky, others may not be and wasting $300.[/QUOTE]

Ok,

I got lucky, but did it based on this.

We do not encourage you to purchase the priority service after you have submitted your application. Where necessary, you can elect to purchase the priority service after submitting your application. If you purchase the priority service after submitting your application you must:

fax a copy of your receipt to 212-754-3062; and
include the relevant tracking number(s) for the package containing your application and supporting documents.


Says not encouraged but where nec, fax to......

Good luck everyone. I tired to post the ukba site but having a hard time on my phone.


----------



## ukvisa

UK Border Agency | Additional services in the USA


----------



## soFarAway101

Any news mhelzy27 and llueci?? I got unlucky today. A delivery guy came to my agency in manila and suppose to give package to them, unfortunately they will not give the package because I did not sign the authorization letter that can be print out form UKBA website. Well, i did not knpw about it. So have to wait til Monday next week and will update you guys what thw result is. Man, i am so dying to know the result.  booked ticket to manila on sunday.


----------



## melbony

So, I have been working all night and day to get the various extra evidence together. I would like to get other people's interpretation of 'latest' when talking about self assessment tax returns!? 

2012 - 2013 isn't due to the HMRC until January 2014, so I don't have that tax return available.

I do have 2011-2012 tax return and all other supporting documentation for that tax year. As we are only a few weeks after the end of the financial tax year, I feel it is a grey area! I have emailed UKBA but no reply so far. I have tried to call, no luck and I have a lawyer on the case to try and pin down exactly what year they require.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fryman

you can do the tax return now if that helps. I did mine self assesment yesterday and use that as evidence.

Im just going to resubmit with a covering letter back to liverpool for the RC the identification that was missing and hope for the best.

On a completely different level, anybody here who is a unmarried parnter of a EU citizen has the right to live and work here. When you leave the country and come back in, If you dont have the RC but still have the right to be in the UK, how do you prove that you are in a durable relationship? Do you take bills council tax lease agreements etc everytime you re enter the UK?


You do not need to obtain documents confirming your right of residence in the UK if you are a family member of an EEA national.

However, you may be inconvenienced if you do not obtain this confirmation, as:

you may have difficulty proving that you are lawfully resident in the UK;
if you leave the UK, you will usually need to obtain an EEA family permit before returning here, in order to guarantee readmission as the family member of a qualified EEA national; and
you may find it difficult to obtain or change employment.


----------



## melbony

Fryman said:


> you can do the tax return now if that helps. I did mine self assesment yesterday and use that as evidence.
> 
> Im just going to resubmit with a covering letter back to liverpool for the RC the identification that was missing and hope for the best.
> 
> On a completely different level, anybody here who is a unmarried parnter of a EU citizen has the right to live and work here. When you leave the country and come back in, If you dont have the RC but still have the right to be in the UK, how do you prove that you are in a durable relationship? Do you take bills council tax lease agreements etc everytime you re enter the UK?
> 
> 
> You do not need to obtain documents confirming your right of residence in the UK if you are a family member of an EEA national.
> 
> However, you may be inconvenienced if you do not obtain this confirmation, as:
> 
> you may have difficulty proving that you are lawfully resident in the UK;
> if you leave the UK, you will usually need to obtain an EEA family permit before returning here, in order to guarantee readmission as the family member of a qualified EEA national; and
> you may find it difficult to obtain or change employment.


Hi Fryman,

I don't know your story. We're you refused originally? On what grounds? 
So your just going to re summit the missing forms? As an appeal or just send them in and see what happens? 
I usually get my accountant to do my tax return, iv never done it myself! Do I need my books to be ready to go or can I do it off my bank statements and just get the books sorted at a later date? 

Iv just spoken to the UKBA and as always they are a little vague. She said if I didn't submit anything for 2012-2013 then I would need to explain why and it would be upto the officer to decide if that was reasonable enough! I don't want to take the risk!!


----------



## ad0529

melbony said:


> Hi Fryman,
> 
> I don't know your story. We're you refused originally? On what grounds?
> So your just going to re summit the missing forms? As an appeal or just send them in and see what happens?
> I usually get my accountant to do my tax return, iv never done it myself! Do I need my books to be ready to go or can I do it off my bank statements and just get the books sorted at a later date?
> 
> Iv just spoken to the UKBA and as always they are a little vague. She said if I didn't submit anything for 2012-2013 then I would need to explain why and it would be upto the officer to decide if that was reasonable enough! I don't want to take the risk!!


Hi,

Just so you know, if you are self-employed you also have to have a certified accountant generate accounts for the 2012-2013 business year as well. (Which of course costs money.) My spouse is self employed as well. 

It HAS to be from the last financial year which is 2012-2013. Unless you want to combine the past 2 together. You can the page where the UkBA specifies what evidence self-employed people must provide here (scroll down to point #7):

UK Border Agency | Appendix FM-SE - Family members - specified evidence

Like I said my spouse is self employed as well and it was something of a hassle to get all these documents. And we're still waiting to hear. (Self-employment is the most harshly judged category, in my opinion.)


----------



## melbony

ad0529 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just so you know, if you are self-employed you also have to have a certified accountant generate accounts for the 2012-2013 business year as well. (Which of course costs money.) My spouse is self employed as well.
> 
> It HAS to be from the last financial year which is 2012-2013. Unless you want to combine the past 2 together. You can the page where the UkBA specifies what evidence self-employed people must provide here (scroll down to point #7):
> 
> UK Border Agency | Appendix FM-SE - Family members - specified evidence
> 
> Like I said my spouse is self employed as well and it was something of a hassle to get all these documents. And we're still waiting to hear. (Self-employment is the most harshly judged category, in my opinion.)


Hi Thank you for advice,

What do you mean a certified accountant generate accounts? Does that just mean, the tax return has to come from my accountant?


----------



## andrisaacs

Country applying from: UK

Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Civil Partner Visa (FLR)

Applications sent: 12 June 2013

Applications recieved by UKBA: Premium Service at PEO in Croydon - Same day 

Date biometrics taken: Same day

Projected timeline given: -

Date your visa was received: Same day (It took 1 hour)

Note: My application is not straight forward. I got refusal for visitor visa in 2012 based on minor problem. I put all the information in application form including the refusal information and I enclosed the refusal letter from UKBA from previous application (in case the want to know the reason why)


----------



## ad0529

melbony said:


> Hi Thank you for advice,
> 
> What do you mean a certified accountant generate accounts? Does that just mean, the tax return has to come from my accountant?


Well, my husband's accountant for example, was not member of one of the boards they specify in the link I sent you. The groups are :the Institute of Chartered Accountants in England and Wales (ICAEW);
the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Scotland (ICAS);
the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Ireland (ICAI);
the Association of Chartered Certified Accountants (ACCA);
or the Association of Authorised Public Accountants (AAPA). 

So we had to go to a different accountant than usual for the tax return. The accountant also has to produce unaudited accounts and a certificate of confirmation. 

We didn't wait for hMRC to send him his amount of tax payable bill for 2012-2013 and we think that's whats taking ours so long to process- that missing piece of evidence.


----------



## melbony

ad0529 said:


> Well, my husband's accountant for example, was not member of one of the boards they specify in the link I sent you. The groups are :the Institute of Chartered Accountants in England and Wales (ICAEW);
> the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Scotland (ICAS);
> the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Ireland (ICAI);
> the Association of Chartered Certified Accountants (ACCA);
> or the Association of Authorised Public Accountants (AAPA).
> 
> So we had to go to a different accountant than usual for the tax return. The accountant also has to produce unaudited accounts and a certificate of confirmation.
> 
> We didn't wait for hMRC to send him his amount of tax payable bill for 2012-2013 and we think that's whats taking ours so long to process- that missing piece of evidence.


Oh ok, yes. This is where is gets confusing for me. 

So on the refusal letter it's said I had not included 7 b (I) (ii), C, d, e, f and g. No mention of a or h! I believe this is because I had included financial year 2011-2012 audited accounts as well as breakdown of tax payable and paid. 

So looking back at the wording for 7a asking for the latest accounts and 7h asking for the audited accounts that then surly means that they accepted my 2011-2012 tax information as the 'last' tax year!?


----------



## ad0529

melbony said:


> Oh ok, yes. This is where is gets confusing for me.
> 
> So on the refusal letter it's said I had not included 7 b (I) (ii), C, d, e, f and g. No mention of a or h! I believe this is because I had included financial year 2011-2012 audited accounts as well as breakdown of tax payable and paid.
> 
> So looking back at the wording for 7a asking for the latest accounts and 7h asking for the audited accounts that then surly means that they accepted my 2011-2012 tax information as the 'last' tax year!?


As far as I was advised, there is a difference between your personal tax year (the ability to file till this Jan) and the official tax year (which ended in April) and they need the UKBA looks at the official tax year. That's the reason we waited until May to apply, so we could gather the most recent documents in April. However, I am no expert. But I wouldn't take the risk without getting better advice. 

I'd post on the homepage of the forum so one of the experts or moderators can accurately advise you, like Joppa.


----------



## extremum

extremum said:


> Country applying from: USA.
> Type of visa applied for: Family Settlement w/ Spouse.
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th of May, 2013.
> Date biometrics taken: 13th of May,2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: TBA.
> Office location processing your visa: New York then Sheffield.
> Projected timeline given: TBA.
> Date your visa was received: TBA.
> 
> To be continued...
> 
> ray:





> Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on Your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is (blah-blah-blah) and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your UPS shipment at (blah-blah-blah)
> 
> 
> We encourage you to give feedback on the UK visa application process. You may complete the UKBA Customer Survey at:
> 
> [blah-blah-blah]
> 
> This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply.


----------



## anglo1558

Hi all!

I just got my e-mail notification that a decision has been made and they're sending my passport back to me. Can I ask everyone to cross their fingers that it's the decision we want? For the time being, here's my timeline:


Country applying from: USA (Miami, Florida)
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé or Proposed Civil Partner
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 2 May 2013
Date biometrics taken: 9 May 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Received at New York British Consulate on 17 May 2013; Confirmation of receipt in Sheffield, UK on 23 May 2013.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield via NYC UKBA.
Projected timeline given: None given, e-mail confirmation of decision received 14 June 2013.
Date your visa was received: TBA!


----------



## ubee2424

waiting time for fiance visa
3 weeks ago I sent my documents to the consulate
my second visa application
the first I got the result in 9 days
How long will I have to wait for my response
you know some email em to give information about my visa


----------



## anglo1558

Hi ubee2424,

According to your country's UKBA page, the service level agreements (SLAs) are the same as for all other countries I have seen; that is, "90 per cent of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within 6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application date; and
95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks and 100% within 24 weeks of the application date."

I would highly suggest looking here to see recent service standards for Ecuador. Unfortunately, since the fiancé/proposed civil partnership visa is a settlement visa, you will not be able to contact them until three months after your biometrics and supporting documents were received at your local consulate.

And take it from my experience, contacting WorldBridge will not help, unfortunately! Sorry there aren't more avenues for asking questions!

Hope that helps, and best of luck!


----------



## cliffbyford

I went through the waiting process for my wife over a year ago. Said I would let everyone know how it went - here I am! 

Between UKBA receiving the application pack in New York to my wife getting her visa took a total of 19 of the most nerve-wracking days of my life. Weekends felt worse because I knew that nobody was even taking the merest bit of interest in the application.

My partner received her passport and visa on May 23 (visa date-stamped May 22) and arrived here in the UK May 31. It's been a superb year. The hassle sometimes seems extreme, and we even had to contend with problems right up until the end (a storm on the East Coast meant my partner switched connecting flights, taking her to an entirely different airport necessitating a 4.30am alarm for me).

So, now we just deal with everything else a UK-US couple does - do we stay here, filing taxes on foreign earned income, student loan repayments, etc. However, these are minor gripes when looking at the big picture.

I received a lot of help on here and support, even if I didn't contribute much. Merely the sense that we weren't alone in this endeavour was a comfort, so thanks to all!


----------



## kelvingrove

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement\Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 25, 2013 - online
Date biometrics taken: May 29, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 6, 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 3 weeks (priority service)
Date your visa was received: June 13, 2013

Additionally, I was able to secure a visa for my spouse without a UK job offer. I provided evidence that I would be keeping my US-based job (my employer does not have a UK presence) and working remotely from the UK. Didn't quite meet the letter of the law but it worked!


----------



## soFarAway101

soFarAway101 said:


> Hi...This is my timeline so far...
> 
> 
> Country applied from: Philippines
> Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted online: 27/03/2013
> Documents submitted to VFS Manila personally: 04/04/2013
> Date Bio-metrics taken at VFS Manila: 04/04/2013
> Documents Dispatched to British Embassy: 04/04/2013
> Visa being processed: 09/04/2013
> Received another message saying Visa being processed: 16/04/13
> Email received that decision been made: june 11
> Date visa was received: today june 17 2013
> 
> I just received it today via delivery as my agency needs an UKBA authorization letter. I appeared personally and received it myself.. Visa is valid from 26/06. Can't leave til 26th. So a week to spend with my sister and brother in manila! Thank you everyone on this forum. It made me feel more stronger and more relax while waiting. I know this is just a start of my life in the UK with my husband. Have to go this kind of process after 2 years and another year again. I am so thankful i found this forum and thank you everyone for helping! Mmmmwwaaahh for all..
> 
> I have question tho.. My visa is about 2 years and 9 months to be exact before expiry.. When can i apply for FLR visa?? Thanks guys!xxx


----------



## extremum

soFarAway101 said:


> soFarAway101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi...This is my timeline so far...
> 
> 
> Country applied from: Philippines
> Type of Visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted online: 27/03/2013
> Documents submitted to VFS Manila personally: 04/04/2013
> Date Bio-metrics taken at VFS Manila: 04/04/2013
> Documents Dispatched to British Embassy: 04/04/2013
> Visa being processed: 09/04/2013
> Received another message saying Visa being processed: 16/04/13
> Email received that decision been made: june 11
> Date visa was received: today june 17 2013
> 
> I just received it today via delivery as my agency needs an UKBA authorization letter. I appeared personally and received it myself.. Visa is valid from 26/06. Can't leave til 26th. So a week to spend with my sister and brother in manila! Thank you everyone on this forum. It made me feel more stronger and more relax while waiting. I know this is just a start of my life in the UK with my husband. Have to go this kind of process after 2 years and another year again. I am so thankful i found this forum and thank you everyone for helping! Mmmmwwaaahh for all..
> 
> I have question tho.. My visa is about 2 years and 9 months to be exact before expiry.. When can i apply for FLR visa?? Thanks guys!xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the UKBA site advises applicants for Further Leave to Remain to apply around three months before the probationary period expiry, to ensure your stay in the UK during processing.
> 
> I'll receiving my passport today, as well. I haven't been request any documents, and there was no delay during my application, so I'm confident all is well. I shall post later, with the outcome.
> 
> Best of luck to you, in the UK. :clap2:
Click to expand...


----------



## soFarAway101

Thanks extremum! Goodluck and i will pray you!!


----------



## PJ07

We applied for the Fiancee visa on 23 May 2013, that was the date the documents were handed in. It's been nearly a month and all we have is a message on the tracking saying, "Your visa application has been forwarded to the British Embassy"

The application was from Kazakhstan

Is it normal to not have had an update in a month? and when could we expect a decision?

Many thanks


----------



## ad0529

PJ07 said:


> We applied for the Fiancee visa on 23 May 2013, that was the date the documents were handed in. It's been nearly a month and all we have is a message on the tracking saying, "Your visa application has been forwarded to the British Embassy"
> 
> The application was from Kazakhstan
> 
> Is it normal to not have had an update in a month? and when could we expect a decision?
> 
> Many thanks


Mine was turned in a week before yours and I haven't heard anything either. I think we just have to be patient as it can take up to 3 months before a decision is reached.


----------



## PJ07

ad0529 said:


> Mine was turned in a week before yours and I haven't heard anything either. I think we just have to be patient as it can take up to 3 months before a decision is reached.


Hope so, just was thinking it was odd they haven't even acknowledged receipt of the application yet given it's been a month... really hoping all is ok, good luck to yourself as well!


----------



## anglo1558

I just wanted to quickly thank everyone on this forum for their guidance and support over the last few months, because I have wonderful news: I GOT MY VISA! For the final time, here is my timeline for the Proposed Civil Partnership visa:

Country applying from: USA (Applied from Miami, Florida)
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé or Proposed Civil Partner (Proposed Civil Partner)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 2 May 2013
Date biometrics taken: 9 May 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Received at New York British Consulate on 17 May 2013; Confirmation of receipt in Sheffield, UK on 23 May 2013.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield via NYC UKBA.
Projected timeline given: None given, e-mail confirmation of decision received 14 June 2013.
Date your visa was received: 17 June 2013.

You guys are amazing, and I wish the best to all of you still waiting--don't be discouraged! Love to you all. xxx


----------



## superdaved

Country applied from: Canada

Type of Visa: UK Ancestry
Applied online: May 27, 2013
Biometrics taken: Vancouver May 30, 2013
Date received at UK Border agency: New York May 31, 2013
Email received from UKBA: June 14, 2013
Received passport and supporting documents: June 17, 2013

My visa application was approved! Yahoo! Thanks to this forum for helping me keep my sanity. I will be leaving Canada August 16 to embark on a new adventure in the UK! xx


----------



## smcguire

*Delay in Passport Return*

Last Friday, I received an email stating that my visa had been issued and my passport would be returned within 24 hours. My Fedex tracking number was also sent. However my passport has not been mailed. I've spoken with worldbridge however it seems to me they know nothing and will not contact that consulate for any reason. I have also spoken with fedex and they continue to state that the package has not been shipped from it's original location.

Has one had any similar experiences with the NY office?? I mean I'm beginning to panic since I have a standby flight tomorrow which I would really like to be able to take.


----------



## superdaved

smcguire said:


> Last Friday, I received an email stating that my visa had been issued and my passport would be returned within 24 hours. My Fedex tracking number was also sent. However my passport has not been mailed. I've spoken with worldbridge however it seems to me they know nothing and will not contact that consulate for any reason. I have also spoken with fedex and they continue to state that the package has not been shipped from it's original location.
> 
> Has one had any similar experiences with the NY office?? I mean I'm beginning to panic since I have a standby flight tomorrow which I would really like to be able to take.


I received email from NY office last Thursday stating the same. It was shipped on Friday and I received it From DHL on Monday. I think what they mean is that it will be SHIPPED within 24 hrs. Hope you receive it in time.


----------



## ad0529

smcguire said:


> Last Friday, I received an email stating that my visa had been issued and my passport would be returned within 24 hours. My Fedex tracking number was also sent. However my passport has not been mailed. I've spoken with worldbridge however it seems to me they know nothing and will not contact that consulate for any reason. I have also spoken with fedex and they continue to state that the package has not been shipped from it's original location.
> 
> Has one had any similar experiences with the NY office?? I mean I'm beginning to panic since I have a standby flight tomorrow which I would really like to be able to take.


Remember if you are an American applying for a settlement visa then your documents are sent to Sheffield, UK which will take longer to reach you than if they were sent from NY.


----------



## smcguire

Thank you, however I am simply seeking a student visa and so I am merely expecting my documents back from New York.


----------



## smcguire

Yes it should have been shipped either Friday or Monday but it still has not.


----------



## Joppa

ad0529 said:


> Remember if you are an American applying for a settlement visa then your documents are sent to Sheffield, UK which will take longer to reach you than if they were sent from NY.


Not necessarily. It's overnight service from Sheffield to most large cities in US, perhaps another day to reach smaller towns. If a weekend or holiday intervenes, that will add a few days.


----------



## smcguire

My student visa was granted according to the email I received and the email also included the tracking number for the envelope from FedEx which I sent off, yet the shipment has not been sent. I have spoken to world bridge and apparently they are investigating whatever that means. However I do not believe I will be making my flight tomorrow.


----------



## mm2

Country applying from: India 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
Date application submitted: 26/03/2013 
Date biometrics taken: 26/03/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 02/04/2013
Office location processing your visa: New Delhi BHC
Projected timeline given: 57 working days
Passport Collection Date with Visa: 19th June 2013
Actual Waiting time: 50 working days.

We are collecting thepassport tomorrow! We are so nervous! We haven't had any communication with the british high commission or vfs in delhi regarding any missing documents or request for interview - hopefully it will be good news when we look inside the passport tomorrow!


----------



## MrEko

mm2 said:


> Country applying from: India
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
> Date application submitted: 26/03/2013
> Date biometrics taken: 26/03/2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 02/04/2013
> Office location processing your visa: New Delhi BHC
> Projected timeline given: 57 working days
> Passport Collection Date with Visa: 19th June 2013
> Actual Waiting time: 50 working days.
> 
> We are collecting thepassport tomorrow! We are so nervous! We haven't had any communication with the british high commission or vfs in delhi regarding any missing documents or request for interview - hopefully it will be good news when we look inside the passport tomorrow!


Good luck I hope it's good news


----------



## mm2

MrEko said:


> Good luck I hope it's good news


Thank you so much! We got the visa!!! Good luck to everyone waiting. Thank you especially to Leanna who initially eased some of our fears about the process. 

Best wishes - this is such a great community.


----------



## Leanna

mm2 said:


> Thank you so much! We got the visa!!! Good luck to everyone waiting. Thank you especially to Leanna who initially eased some of our fears about the process.
> 
> Best wishes - this is such a great community.


Congrats!


----------



## Sahalya Baskar

*Settlement visa from India*

Hi all..

I and my daughter have applied for settlement visa in chennai vfs on april 5th.. The update that its in process was recieved on april 9th.. after that no updates yet.. its been 53 working days today.. can anyone share ur experiences of applying for settlement in chennai vfs and how log it took.. pls post ur timelines and give me some hope...


----------



## Ema-H

*Visas approved!*

Finally got our visas approved! 

After 9 and a bit weeks of processing time and 15 weeks since I've seen my husband we got the exciting news. 

Writing this in the kitchen of my new home in London  so happy to be reunited with my husband and our kids are so happy to see their dad again after all this time.

Thanking God there were no complications or delays with our application. A long wait but worth it for us


----------



## Fryman

wish the eea2 unmarried partner applications would be turned around as quick as student/married etc etc.

Sent the paperwork back into liverpool this time with the original unmarried partner EU ID card, and put the p60 in for this year saying I earned 80k a year.

If that wont convince them that this application is genuine. nothing will.


----------



## Katevm

Our timeline:

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (used priority service)
Date application submitted: Tuesday June 4, 2013 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Monday June 10, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Thursday June 13, 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none
Email announcing that decision had been reached sent from Sheffield: Monday June 17, 2013
Documents plus visa arrived: Thursday, June 20 2013

Very quick for us. I heartily recommend priority service.

The Worldbridge and UKBA are a bit contradictory but definitely send your documentation direct to Sheffield (not NYC) and include either a pre-paid FedEx/UPS waybill or set up a FedEx/UPS account for swift return of docs.


----------



## Water Dragon

*I hope mine is as quick!*



Katevm said:


> Our timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (used priority service)
> Date application submitted: Tuesday June 4, 2013 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: Monday June 10, 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Thursday June 13, 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: none
> Email announcing that decision had been reached sent from Sheffield: Monday June 17, 2013
> Documents plus visa arrived: Thursday, June 20 2013
> 
> Very quick for us. I heartily recommend priority service.
> 
> The Worldbridge and UKBA are a bit contradictory but definitely send your documentation direct to Sheffield (not NYC) and include either a pre-paid FedEx/UPS waybill or set up a FedEx/UPS account for swift return of docs.


Thank you for posting! This gives me much hope for my application in August. I'm trying to be realistic and not get my hopes up, but even a turn-around like this would be fantastic.

So happy for you!
Laurel


----------



## ad0529

Hello all!

I've been waiting for some settlement visa news for over a month now. I applied priority too! (Right about now, I'm wishing that I hadn't and that I had just saved that money....)

I haven't had any previous refusals or overstays.... so the anxiety is really starting to get to me.

Anyone have any wisdom as to why it could be taking so long to be processed? And should I be worried?


----------



## ukvisa

*UK Visa*

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for:Spouse
Date application submitted (online):May 19
Date biometrics taken:May 22
Date documentation was received by NYC: May 23
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 6th
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield
Projected timeline given:None
Paid Priority fee (after app submitted): June 12
Confirmation via email from Sheffield that app will be put in priority queue: June 12th
Date Visa sent via UPS from Sheffield: June 18
Date your visa was received: June 20
Visa valid from date: June 14

I got my visa yesterday, seems like it was a pretty quick process, after they started processing it. I originally didn't know there was a priority service. I paid the priority fee afterwards and emailed to [email protected]. If you do this, this is where I would recommend you send it, by pass worldbridge, as the email address they gave me was wrong, got kicked back and they are still trying to resolve the issue. As a mod on here said, I guess I was lucky, but seems like on the UKBA site you can send it priority afterwards. 

UK Border Agency | Additional services in the USA

We *do not* encourage you to purchase the priority service after you have submitted your application. Where necessary, you can elect to purchase the priority service after submitting your application. If you purchase the priority service after submitting your application you must:

fax a copy of your receipt to 212-754-3062; and
include the relevant tracking number(s) for the package containing your application and supporting documents.

Based on the visa date, I think they issued the visa in about 2 days. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## jaybee85

*Our visa nightmare*

Hi

I dont know if anyone has been in the same situation and can give any advice!

My partner applied for a proposed civil partnership visa and after taking the full timeframe, the border agency refused our visa. In fairness, we had made an error in that the english test was not complete.

Because of the time that the visa application had taken we decided that my partner would visit as a a tourist, we would prepare the new application for the proposed civil partnership visa and then when my partner returns to Brazil, we would re-apply.

Being Brazilian my partner doesnt actually need a tourist visa to visit the UK, but of course after a refusal you have to obtain a tourist visa before you visit the UK.

After taking 1 month, where usually it would be 9 days, the UKBA had now refused the tourist visa!

We are not quite sure why it has been refused and are waiting for the outcome. But this is not 6 months of dealing with the UKBA and these ridiculous processes.

I can only assume that they want me to leave the UK?


For anyone who isnt aware of the Migrant Network's 'Divided Family' campaign please check it out;


----------



## Cherokee

Awesome.

Country applied from: Ukraine
Type of visa: EEA
Wife and child(11), both separately applied but at VFS combined
Applied: May 30
Ready for pickup: June 19
Unbelievable just a bit more than 2 weeks.


----------



## Stv_march

Hello everyone, 

I have just received all the documents including our residence card for 5 years!  We are really surprised with the speed of home office response to our application. Thank you very much for everyone kindly helped us in this forum and good luck to everyone waiting for their visa.

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA1 & EEA2 [unmarried]
Applications sent: 27th of April 2013 
Applications recieved by UKBA: 30th of April 2013 
*CoA dated: 24th of May * (without right to work, but letter clearly states that I could work if I currently have another type visa which does not prohibit employment. 
Residence Card: issued on 20/06/2013






Stv_march said:


> Just a quick update:
> 
> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: EEA1 & EEA2 [unmarried]
> Applications sent: 27th of April 2013
> Applications recieved by UKBA: 30th of April 2013
> *CoA dated: 24th of May * (without right to work, but letter clearly states that I could work if I currently have another type visa which does not prohibit employment.
> Residence Certificate: Not received yet
> 
> Has anyone else applied for EEA2 (married/unmarried) recently, what is the progress?


----------



## MrsAlba

Country applying from: Egypt
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 2012
Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2012
Office location processing your visa: Cairo, Egypt
Projected timeline given: 3 months, excluding bank holidays and weekends
Date your visa was received: February 2013

it took the 3 months they've mentioned, quite pleased


----------



## miryferny

Update I got my Visa 

EEA1 & EEA2 sent: 25/04/13 
Received by UKBA: 26/04/13 
COA (with right to work): 02/05/13 
PP return request: 31/05/13 
PP returned : 07/06/13 
EEA1 & EEA2 : 22/06/13


----------



## Allegra

*Wanting to get fiancee/spouse visa started*

Hi all,

Ive been reading thru the forum to get an idea on how to start my application for fiancee/spouse. My other half is British and we were going to start our application with MarriageVisaHelpdotcom when we thought it would be best to look them up before we paid their consultancy fees.

Soooo far, its been mixed reviews and we're currently at a lost at what to do or where to go for help at the moment. We certainly dont want to be paying 800quid and realising that it was for no help  

Hoping anyone here could recommend a legit and good consultancy company that could help us with this, its been 6 months since i saw my soon to be husband and we miss each other so much and want the wait to be over xD

Hopefully someone could point us in the right direction. 

Thanks^^


----------



## hannahcamille

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for: Work (Tier 5 Government Authorized Exchange)
Date application submitted (online): June 21
Date biometrics taken: June 21
Paid Priority fee: June 21
Date documentation was received by NYC: June 24
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 24
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 48 hours
Date Visa issued: n/a
Date your visa was received: n/a


----------



## CANWORTH

*Spouse visa for canadian going to uk*

Hi, 

I had my meeting Mon June 10 at the Worldbridge office in Toronto. They did all the biometric stuff for me and then sent off all my papers in a DHL envelope. She told me it would take 40 hrs for the package to arrive in Sheffield and that once it gets there I would recieve an e-mail. Well it's June 25 now and I have not gotten any e-mail. Should it be taking this long?? I e-mailed Worldbridge and they had some blase answer...basically no one can answer me from either Worldbridge or in Sheffield. 

I am also concerned as they lady at Worldbridge asked me when I plan on going to the UK...I said August as I needed to tie up loose ends here. She suggested I do not get priority service. I am kicking myself now for listening to her. I have a bad feeling about this. Any feedback on how long it takes before the Border Agency replies to you saying they recieved your application package??


----------



## ukvisa

CANWORTH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had my meeting Mon June 10 at the Worldbridge office in Toronto. They did all the biometric stuff for me and then sent off all my papers in a DHL envelope. She told me it would take 40 hrs for the package to arrive in Sheffield and that once it gets there I would recieve an e-mail. Well it's June 25 now and I have not gotten any e-mail. Should it be taking this long?? I e-mailed Worldbridge and they had some blase answer...basically no one can answer me from either Worldbridge or in Sheffield.
> 
> I am also concerned as they lady at Worldbridge asked me when I plan on going to the UK...I said August as I needed to tie up loose ends here. She suggested I do not get priority service. I am kicking myself now for listening to her. I have a bad feeling about this. Any feedback on how long it takes before the Border Agency replies to you saying they recieved your application package??


Read back a page or two and look at my post. Not sure it will help you, but maybe?


----------



## shany

i have been living with my partner for one year 7 months akin to marriage and we even have a son.i will like to apply using the unmarried partner route.will i be refused the extension of stay since we have not lived upto two years?


----------



## 0sman

MrsAlba said:


> Country applying from: Egypt
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 2012
> Date biometrics taken: September 4, 2012
> Office location processing your visa: Cairo, Egypt
> Projected timeline given: 3 months, excluding bank holidays and weekends
> Date your visa was received: February 2013
> 
> it took the 3 months they've mentioned, quite pleased


How does september-february equate to 3 months?


----------



## ashconnell

*Congrats*

Shiku as in Wanjiku?? Belated Congrats on your visa!!!


Dr.Shiku said:


> Peeps,
> 
> Hip Hip Hurray ..... I got my visa. I received an email from UKBA Manila Visa Hub stating :
> 
> Your visa will be dispatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post.
> 
> Summation : " Visa is on the way "
> 
> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (wife)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 14/02/2013 Online
> Date biometrics taken: 19/02/2013 at VFS KL
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/02/2013
> Data documentation received by British Embassy in Malaysia : 19/02/13
> Received a SMS stating Visa application is under process at the British Embassy : 23/02/13
> Office location processing your visa: UKBA Manila Visa Hub
> Projected timeline given: 3 weeks to 3 months
> 
> VISA RECEIVED IN 33 Working Days . Say Roughly about 5 to 6 weeks.
> 
> To all those out there who are waiting in anticipation and agony, don't you peeps worry. Very soon good news will pop in your InboX.
> 
> My best wishes to everyone. Oh yeah if there's any doubts please do get in touch with me. I will try to help to my best ability.
> 
> Happy and Overwhelmed Wifey ,
> 
> Dr.Shiku


----------



## ad0529

I received my spouse visa today without ANY notification that a decision had been made!!!!

Spouse Visa (and I paid priority)

Application submitted online: April 29 2013
Biometrics Taken: May 13
Documents arrived in New York: May 15 (as confirmed by FedEX)
Arrived in Sheffield: May 21
Opened for review: June 3
Decision has been made email: NEVER RECEIVED 
Visa Received: June 27 2013

I am overjoyed! It was such a surprise that I thought it was going to be a refusal. I'm still shaking.

I'll be reunited with my spouse on July 17:clap2:

(I've also updated the spreadsheet)


----------



## Zanik

ad0529 said:


> I received my spouse visa today without ANY notification that a decision had been made!!!!
> 
> Spouse Visa (and I paid priority)
> 
> Application submitted online: April 29 2013
> Biometrics Taken: May 13
> Documents arrived in New York: May 15 (as confirmed by FedEX)
> Arrived in Sheffield: May 21
> Opened for review: June 3
> Decision has been made email: NEVER RECEIVED
> Visa Received: June 27 2013
> 
> I am overjoyed! It was such a surprise that I thought it was going to be a refusal. I'm still shaking.
> 
> I'll be reunited with my spouse on July 17:clap2:
> 
> (I've also updated the spreadsheet)


I just received my spouse visa today.

Country Canada
First application submitted on April 7th
Refused April 15th due to not including marriage certificate and job credentials for employement in the UK
New application on may 7th 
Received visa today

They did call my spouse to verify information but its done. UK July 16th here I come. If anyone needs a BMW in England please contact me for an awesome British expat discount.


----------



## 0sman

Zanik said:


> I just received my spouse visa today.
> 
> Country Canada
> First application submitted on April 7th
> Refused April 15th due to not including marriage certificate and job credentials for employement in the UK
> New application on may 7th
> Received visa today
> 
> They did call my spouse to verify information but its done. UK July 16th here I come. If anyone needs a BMW in England please contact me for an awesome British expat discount.


If it's a diesel, yes please!


----------



## Zanik

0sman said:


> If it's a diesel, yes please!


Of Course ill be working at a bmw dealership in london, just going through job offers at the moment.

Ill post when i have one confirmed.


----------



## ubee2424

Fiance Visa
my second application

Country applying from: Ecuador
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa
Date application submitted (online ): 7/05/2013 Online
Date biometrics taken: 21/05/2013 
Data documentation received by British Embassy in Bogota (fedex) : 23/05/2013

I have fear that I deny my visa and more than 1 month ago I have not heard nothing
My second application 
the first the result was in 2 weeks


----------



## ubee2424

*applying visa*

Fiance Visa
my second application

Country applying from: Ecuador
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa
Date application submitted (online ): 7/05/2013 Online
Date biometrics taken: 21/05/2013 
Data documentation received by British Embassy in Bogota (fedex) : 23/05/2013

I have fear that I deny my visa and more than 1 month ago I have not heard nothing
My second application 
the first the result was in 2 weeks


----------



## DCD1983

Hello, my wife and I married in the US last week and I have just returned to the UK and she is about to submit our application for her spousal visa to the UK.

I've read on here that some people say they submitted their application/documentation directly to the UK but I thought that if applying from the US you had to send it to the NY office and then they forward it to the UK? Please can somebody clear this up for me?

Also, some people say they applied online (from the US) but am I correct in assuming that they just mean the VAF4A form and that their appendix and supporting documentation was sent via post?

Thanks so much,


----------



## Water Dragon

*Congratulations!*



DCD1983 said:


> Hello, my wife and I married in the US last week and I have just returned to the UK and she is about to submit our application for her spousal visa to the UK.
> 
> I've read on here that some people say they submitted their application/documentation directly to the UK but I thought that if applying from the US you had to send it to the NY office and then they forward it to the UK? Please can somebody clear this up for me?
> 
> Also, some people say they applied online (from the US) but am I correct in assuming that they just mean the VAF4A form and that their appendix and supporting documentation was sent via post?
> 
> Thanks so much,


There have been recent changes to US application process. Yes, she will need to send her printed out online application, appendix, etc. directly to Sheffield. You also need to provide return packing and postage - usually FedEx, DHL, or the like.

We have to complete the VAF4A online and then print a copy. The appendix (usually #2) has to be printed off and manually completed. These are sent with supporting documentation and the paperwork received from her biometrics appointment. If you are paying WorldBridge for priority processing, you place that receipt on top of your package, and label your mailing envelope per their instructions.

The one positive about us sending directly to Sheffield is that it actually takes a few days off the waiting for it to get to them, as going through NYC added several days.

Good luck! Best advice is to read, read, read this forum. You will find just about any answer that you'll need. Then feel free to ask - lots of good people can help.
Laurel (marrying my Scot in August)


----------



## DCD1983

Water Dragon said:


> There have been recent changes to US application process. Yes, she will need to send her printed out online application, appendix, etc. directly to Sheffield. You also need to provide return packing and postage - usually FedEx, DHL, or the like.
> 
> We have to complete the VAF4A online and then print a copy. The appendix (usually #2) has to be printed off and manually completed. These are sent with supporting documentation and the paperwork received from her biometrics appointment. If you are paying WorldBridge for priority processing, you place that receipt on top of your package, and label your mailing envelope per their instructions.
> 
> The one positive about us sending directly to Sheffield is that it actually takes a few days off the waiting for it to get to them, as going through NYC added several days.
> 
> Good luck! Best advice is to read, read, read this forum. You will find just about any answer that you'll need. Then feel free to ask - lots of good people can help.
> Laurel (marrying my Scot in August)


Laurel,

Thank you for your quick reply.

Can I assume then that once we have submitted the online application/booked biometrics we will be provided confirmation via email instructing that we now need to send the remainder of the information directly to the UK as opposed to NY?

Many thanks,


----------



## Water Dragon

DCD1983 said:


> Laurel,
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply.
> 
> Can I assume then that once we have submitted the online application/booked biometrics we will be provided confirmation via email instructing that we now need to send the remainder of the information directly to the UK as opposed to NY?
> 
> Many thanks,


I haven't done that process yet, so can't say for sure. Overall, from reading the posts here, there is no set procedure for getting emails about anything. They seem to be very hit or miss. 

You can search here and read more posts about the confusion over the address, but it has become evident that we have to send directly to Sheffield. Here is where it is posted on the UKBA website: UK Border Agency | New York visa processing hub

Just keep asking.


----------



## LeeP

*Country applying from:* USA 
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse/Settlement (priority service)
*Date application submitted: *Friday 14th June 2013
*Date biometrics taken:* Friday 14th June 2013
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* Monday 17th June 2013
*Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield
*Projected timeline given:* None
*Email announcing that decision had been reached sent from Sheffield:* Wednesday 26th June 2013
*Documents plus visa arrived: *Monday 1st July 2013

We both feel totally overwhelmed by the whole thing, but obviously VERY relieved and happy. My wife will be flying back to the UK next weekend, and then we can finally start spending our lives together!

Best of luck to those of you waiting to hear back, and thank-you to this community for your honest advice and for helping me to stay positive throughout this very daunting process


----------



## Water Dragon

*That is so awesome!!*



LeeP said:


> *Country applying from:* USA
> *Type of visa applied for:* Spouse/Settlement (priority service)
> *Date application submitted: *Friday 14th June 2013
> *Date biometrics taken:* Friday 14th June 2013
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* Monday 17th June 2013
> *Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield
> *Projected timeline given:* None
> *Email announcing that decision had been reached sent from Sheffield:* Wednesday 26th June 2013
> *Documents plus visa arrived: *Monday 1st July 2013
> 
> We both feel totally overwhelmed by the whole thing, but obviously VERY relieved and happy. My wife will be flying back to the UK next weekend, and then we can finally start spending our lives together!
> 
> Best of luck to those of you waiting to hear back, and thank-you to this community for your honest advice and for helping me to stay positive throughout this very daunting process


Congratulations and best wishes as you finally get to begin your life together. :clap2::clap2:

Keeping hopes up for a speedy process as well. 
Laurel


----------



## ad0529

Water Dragon said:


> I haven't done that process yet, so can't say for sure. Overall, from reading the posts here, there is no set procedure for getting emails about anything. They seem to be very hit or miss.
> 
> You can search here and read more posts about the confusion over the address, but it has become evident that we have to send directly to Sheffield. Here is where it is posted on the UKBA website: UK Border Agency | New York visa processing hub
> 
> Just keep asking.


WHen I applied a few weeks ago, when I paid for the application the email receipt said to send documents to NY. Maybe this has changed in the past few weeks.....

But it was my understanding that American application must be sent to NY first and then THEY have to be the ones to send them to Sheffield. I suppose this could be have changed since May.


----------



## LeeP

ad0529 said:


> WHen I applied a few weeks ago, when I paid for the application the email receipt said to send documents to NY. Maybe this has changed in the past few weeks.....
> 
> But it was my understanding that American application must be sent to NY first and then THEY have to be the ones to send them to Sheffield. I suppose this could be have changed since May.


Yep, it's changed very recently. My wife applied two weeks ago, and submitted her documents to Sheffield. They promptly acknowledged receipt and it was processed there. At the moment, New York are forwarding documents to Sheffield if you send it to them, but this will add at least a week to your processing time!


----------



## rafafire

ad0529 said:


> WHen I applied a few weeks ago, when I paid for the application the email receipt said to send documents to NY. Maybe this has changed in the past few weeks.....
> 
> But it was my understanding that American application must be sent to NY first and then THEY have to be the ones to send them to Sheffield. I suppose this could be have changed since May.


Hi 
This has changed, i can say for absolute sure that you send your application and documents to Sheffield not NY. 

Regards
Rafa


----------



## VisaVivs

LeeP said:


> Yep, it's changed very recently. My wife applied two weeks ago, and submitted her documents to Sheffield. They promptly acknowledged receipt and it was processed there. At the moment, New York are forwarding documents to Sheffield if you send it to them, but this will add at least a week to your processing time!


Congrats LeeP! How did your wife send everything to the UK? FedEx or something similar? And did she overnight it?


----------



## LeeP

VisaVivs said:


> Congrats LeeP! How did your wife send everything to the UK? FedEx or something similar? And did she overnight it?


Thanks! She sent it via UPS, although next day delivery would have cost a fortune (close to $200!) so she went for a different option which was cheaper... and it arrived the next working day anyway! I also purchased the UPS return waybill online (went for UPS International Express), which they accepted.


----------



## rafafire

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (priority service)
Date application submitted: Friday 14th June 2013
Date biometrics taken: Tuesday 18th June 2013
Documentation sent: Tuesday 18th June 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Tuesday 25th June 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Email announcing that decision had been reached sent from Sheffield: Monday 1st July 2013
Documents plus visa arrived: Wednesday 3rd July 2013

Just to add this was our 2nd application, so using priority service even after being refused the first time, worked a treat. 

I cannot describe how happy we both are, as well as the relief we feel that this stress is finally over. 

Thank you to everyone who has advised us through this application, we wouldn't have been able to do it without your help.

My wife will be in the UK next week, woooooooooooo!!!! 

Good Luck to everyone who is still waiting


----------



## yellowcard79

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority settlement
Date application submitted (online): May 29
Date biometrics taken: June 17
Date documentation was received by NYC: May 19
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 24
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation via email from Sheffield that app will be put in priority queue: June 24
Date Visa sent via UPS from Sheffield: July 1
Date your visa was received: July 3
Visa valid from date: 27 June

Been waiting all day and the news arrived 30 minutes ago, so so happy and relieved!!! Highly recommend the priority service as it was super quick.

Can't believe my wife will be here next month! Wahoo!


----------



## yaggayagga

applied in UK (Croydon)
same day visa service
absolutely straighforward application, all correct documents supplied

27 days processing time.


----------



## Cozak

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted: 30th April 2013
Date biometrics taken: 9th May 2013
Documentation sent: 9th May 2013
Date documentation was received by Bogota: 15th May 2013
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 30 Days
Email announcing that the application was with a Visa Officer: 21st June 2013
Email announcing that an answer to the visa application was ready: 25th June 2013
Email announcing that the documents were in Mexico City ready for collection: Not Yet Received
Date Visa was received: Not yet received

I'm wondering that this stage what is taking Mexico City so long to send us an email confirming that the documents are ready to collect. They must surely have it by now?


----------



## pp1

Just to let thank everyone on this forum...i have been a quiet member but i am so happy as my wife just got her visa today within 60 working days from india


Country applying from: India 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24th April 2013
Office location processing your visa: Mumbai
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Email announcing that decision had been reached mumbai: 3rd July
Documents plus visa arrived: 4th July


----------



## rafafire

yellowcard79 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority settlement
> Date application submitted (online): May 29
> Date biometrics taken: June 17
> Date documentation was received by NYC: May 19
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 24
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Confirmation via email from Sheffield that app will be put in priority queue: June 24
> Date Visa sent via UPS from Sheffield: July 1
> Date your visa was received: July 3
> Visa valid from date: 27 June
> 
> Been waiting all day and the news arrived 30 minutes ago, so so happy and relieved!!! Highly recommend the priority service as it was super quick.
> 
> Can't believe my wife will be here next month! Wahoo!


Congrats to you both. Nice to see the good news coming through for people. My wife booked her flight for next Wednesday so a week today she will be here


----------



## yellowcard79

Thanks Darren and congrats to you too! Next Wednesday is great, I have to wait til the middle of August but it's worth the wait.

Michael


----------



## ubee2424

Just received my VISA!
I'm very happy
here is my timeline:
Country applying from: Ecuador
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa/spouse
Date application submitted online: 06/04/2013 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: 21/05/2013
Date documentation was delivered to UKBA Bogota: 21/05/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office Bogota: 23/05/2013
Date your visa was received: 8/07/2013 (via fedex)
thank you particularly to Joppa,2farapart ,Leanna, for pointing us in the right direction and keeping our spirits up during this difficult 
because soon I'll be with my partner


----------



## ashconnell

*Visa Granted!!!!*

Decision received today. We got it!!! Thank God it is all over now :clap2:
Country Applying From:Kenya
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): online 01/06/2013
Date biometrics taken: 12/06/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12/06/2013
Office location processing your visa: Nairobi.
Projected timeline given: 30 working days (settlement)
Date your visa was received: 08/07/2013
It took 18 working days.
I leave on the 1st of August,woohoo!!!Can't wait to be with my hubby...here I come babe lane:


----------



## Silverlining

Congratulations! I've still got another two weeks wait -_- 
Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## wellsmom03

i'm interested in what yellowcard79 wrote about priority? do you mean priority mail, or something else? thanks, and congrats!


----------



## yellowcard79

wellsmom03 said:


> i'm interested in what yellowcard79 wrote about priority? do you mean priority mail, or something else? thanks, and congrats!


Hi there,

Thanks for the congrats!

Priority settlement is a service to get a quicker decision on the visa application but at a cost of $300.

Worldbridge are the providers of this: https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/dest_org.aspx

I hope this helps 

Michael


----------



## wellsmom03

thanks michael! it does help....wow though that's a lot of cash! i wonder if i would need to pay that amount for each visa? as i'm applying, and then both of my children. also, did you go through worldbridge for all of your visa? or just the priority settlement? thanks a ton!


----------



## yellowcard79

wellsmom03 said:


> thanks michael! it does help....wow though that's a lot of cash! i wonder if i would need to pay that amount for each visa? as i'm applying, and then both of my children. also, did you go through worldbridge for all of your visa? or just the priority settlement? thanks a ton!


You're welcome!

It is a lot but I believe it was well worth the money to get my wife here sooner  (even though she's not here just yet).

You do the visa application as normal through the UK Border Agency website:

UK Border Agency | Do you need a visa?

Worldbridge just provide the priority service (you pay the fee, receive a receipt for proof of purchase, reference code and receive instructions for what to do when it comes to mailing everything out). When they receive it in the UK to assess it gets put in a priority pile.

As for paying the priority fee for your children, I'm not sure but hopefully someone else can answer that. If they are part of your application then I would say no but don't quote me on that.

If I've got any of this wrong I apologise but again, someone else should correct me!

Michael


----------



## Water Dragon

*Congratulations!*



yellowcard79 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority settlement
> Date application submitted (online): May 29
> Date biometrics taken: June 17
> Date documentation was received by NYC: May 19
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 24
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Confirmation via email from Sheffield that app will be put in priority queue: June 24
> Date Visa sent via UPS from Sheffield: July 1
> Date your visa was received: July 3
> Visa valid from date: 27 June
> 
> Been waiting all day and the news arrived 30 minutes ago, so so happy and relieved!!! Highly recommend the priority service as it was super quick.
> 
> Can't believe my wife will be here next month! Wahoo!


Yay Michael!!!!! Wonderful news - does she have it in her hands yet? I've been so busy with everything, I've been out of touch a little. So happy for you both!
Take care and all the best.
Laurel
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## yellowcard79

Water Dragon said:


> Yay Michael!!!!! Wonderful news - does she have it in her hands yet? I've been so busy with everything, I've been out of touch a little. So happy for you both!
> Take care and all the best.
> Laurel
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi Laurel!

Thank you, she received it back just over a week ago now  They made the decision very quickly it seems (looking at the date the visa was valid from) so we were very happy that the evidence we sent was sufficient.

Hope all is well with you and that the sale went well!? Not long til your big day! 

Take care

Michael


----------



## ubee2424

help please
I travel to London in September with spouse visa
happens when you arrive at the airport
buy a one-way flight to london is cheaper
answer


----------



## Joppa

One-way ticket is fine. Just complete the landing card and submit with your passport. Answer any questions truthfully. Carry some documents, such as your sponsor's latest bank statement, about their job and accommodation. If you aren't travelling with your spouse, make sure they are at the airport and reachable on mobile phone.


----------



## ubee2424

thank you very much

joppa


----------



## ashconnell

Silverlining said:


> Congratulations! I've still got another two weeks wait -_-
> Fingers crossed!!!


Thanks!!All the best to you. Hopefully the two weeks will go by pretty fast...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Silverlining

ashconnell said:


> Thanks!!All the best to you. Hopefully the two weeks will go by pretty fast...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


It's a bit like being in school, and the last two periods on a Friday is double math...the day goes by so quickly, but those last two periods last FOREVER!


----------



## aus-marathon

*Tier 2 General India*

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: tier 2 general
Date application submitted: 21th June 2013
Date biometrics/Docs taken: Tuesday 24th June 2013

I have applied for Tier 2 general visa @ VFS bangalore, but still no update. My friends who applied along with me & even after me got the visa.... Generally delay means deny? i am worried.

I have travelled lots of time(>10) to UK and also stayed there for 1.2 years under workpermit, will they take time to do extra verification?

Thanks


----------



## GaelleS

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA2
Date application submitted (by royal mail): 20/05/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21/05/2013
COA received:28/05/2013 (dated 23/05/2013;with right to work)
RC: received 13/07/2013 dated 09/07/2013

Hi Guys,

Great news on the mail today, RC received 

For the story, the application form was received by the home office on 21st of May, we received the COA a few days later with a mistake on my husband's name...
I emailed [email protected] and with no response after 1 week I email again and cc [email protected];[email protected];[email protected];[email protected];[email protected];[email protected]

I got a response the day after from [email protected] (Darren Blakemore, Operations Manager (EWH), European Casework) and received the new COA few days later.

As I, the sponsor of my husband changed twice jobs during the process, I emailed Darren Blakemore advising him of the changes, he replied on the same day advising to send the letter with supporting documents to his attention, what I did.

The RC was dated 9/07/2013 so exactly 7 weeks to process the application 

My advise for anybody having issues or delays with their EEA application, email [email protected] he is really helpful and replies very quick!

Good luck for all of you that are still waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PinkOrange

GaelleS said:


> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: EEA2
> Date application submitted (by royal mail): 20/05/2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21/05/2013
> COA received:28/05/2013 (dated 23/05/2013;with right to work)
> RC: received 13/07/2013 dated 09/07/2013
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Great news on the mail today, RC received
> 
> For the story, the application form was received by the home office on 21st of May, we received the COA a few days later with a mistake on my husband's name...
> I emailed [email protected] and with no response after 1 week I email again and cc [email protected];[email protected];[email protected];[email protected];[email protected];[email protected]
> 
> I got a response the day after from [email protected] (Darren Blakemore, Operations Manager (EWH), European Casework) and received the new COA few days later.
> 
> As I, the sponsor of my husband changed twice jobs during the process, I emailed Darren Blakemore advising him of the changes, he replied on the same day advising to send the letter with supporting documents to his attention, what I did.
> 
> The RC was dated 9/07/2013 so exactly 7 weeks to process the application
> 
> My advise for anybody having issues or delays with their EEA application, email [email protected] he is really helpful and replies very quick!
> 
> Good luck for all of you that are still waiting :fingerscrossed:


Thank you for the time you have taken to post this message here. 

God bless you.


----------



## LL1975

*Country applying from:* South Africa
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* 27/09/2012 (online)
*Date biometrics taken: *02/10/2012 (Johannesburg)
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 03/10/2012
*Office location processing your visa:* Pretoria
*Projected timeline given:* 28 days (yeah, right)
*Decision date:* 30th November 2012
*Decision result:* REFUSAL
*Appeal submitted:* 18th December 2012 (Oral Hearing requested)
*Appeal registered:* late January 2013
*Deadline issued to UKBA for response:* 24th June 2013
*Decision Overturn & Passport Call Letter from BHC:* 16th May 2013
*Notification that passport ready for collection:* 6th June 2013
*Passport returned with Visa:* 12th June 2013

Obviously was a bit of a nightmare in terms of time, but it's great to be reunited again and we can look to our future together. 

I received a few PMs since the refusal with good wishes and support, many thanks for that.


----------



## Anmare

I can't remember when or find my post where I posted about my application but HURRAY I got it today. 45 working days later, 2 months on the calendar. Here's my stats. 


Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14 May 2013, in person 
Date biometrics taken: 14/05/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15/05/2013
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 4-5 weeks
Date your visa was received: 16 July 2013 - 45 working days

This has been the LONGEST 2 months of my life, longest EVER I have been away from my husband. I have aged in 2 months like never before. But it is over and I am grateful.


----------



## DCD1983

Can I just ask; when people put down a date for "Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:" is this from logging into say your FedEx account and checking when the package was signed for or do you actually receive an email from the UK Border Agency stating that they are now in receipt of your application/sent documents?

I only ask as I know that our package was received 3 days ago but we have had no contact from anyone.

Thanks,


----------



## Bindy29

Type of visa applied for: spouse
Date application submitted 13/05/2013 in person
Date biometrics taken: 13/05/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15/05/2013
Office location processing your visa: new delhi
Projected timeline given: 45 working days
Date your visa was received: 18/07/2013

Visa was accepted


----------



## ubee2424

happens when your partner is in the airport
performed any questions migration
my English is not good if you ask me questions
please answer me


----------



## Nixsyd

Hello all!

So after being refused the first time and having to wait 6 months for my husband to get his new increase to meet the financial requirement. We have finally received our visa. Still so excited leave next week after a year and a half of visa drama we can finally start our lives.

Please list the following:
Country applying from: South Africa 
Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 8 May 2013
Date biometrics taken: 8 May 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 9 May 2013
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks 
Date your visa was received: 16 July 2013 (10 weeks)

Good luck every one!!


----------



## ashconnell

Silverlining said:


> It's a bit like being in school, and the last two periods on a Friday is double math...the day goes by so quickly, but those last two periods last FOREVER!


Lol, I know!!!! It's so annoying but totally worth it in the end...


----------



## Fryman

Fryman said:


> wish the eea2 unmarried partner applications would be turned around as quick as student/married etc etc.
> 
> Sent the paperwork back into liverpool this time with the original unmarried partner EU ID card, and put the p60 in for this year saying I earned 80k a year.
> 
> If that wont convince them that this application is genuine. nothing will.


 SO sent in the missing ID with a cover letter and all the returned paperwork (they didnt return the passport)

Got a letter 3 weeks later saying since they have judged the case, it would be better to reapply, and they still didnt return my passport!

So I filled the whole EEA2 form out again, included even MORE paperwork to prove we are together, living in westminster, earning ridiculous money etc etc etc... and will await to see..

And now after july 1 theres a 55 pound fee for EEA2 Applications (+55 pounds for every extra person)

I hope that 55 pounds gives me a turnaround of less then 2 months but I know thats wishful thinking. 

id be happy with 3 months turnaround, 9 months of the year gone in waiting for a simple non married partner visa.


----------



## Fryman

Stv_march said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have just received all the documents including our residence card for 5 years!  We are really surprised with the speed of home office response to our application. Thank you very much for everyone kindly helped us in this forum and good luck to everyone waiting for their visa.
> 
> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: EEA1 & EEA2 [unmarried]
> Applications sent: 27th of April 2013
> Applications recieved by UKBA: 30th of April 2013
> *CoA dated: 24th of May * (without right to work, but letter clearly states that I could work if I currently have another type visa which does not prohibit employment.
> Residence Card: issued on 20/06/2013


This is AMAZING!!! how did you do it??!


----------



## TandK

We received our ancestry Visa's back yesterday, 11 business days after we put them in the mail.

Just do what everyone on here suggests and you should be okay


----------



## TandK

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry and Dependent (my wife is British ancestry, Im her dependent)
Applications sent: 2nd of July 2013 
Email Confirmation: 15th July
Received Passports with Visas: 18th July

If you are interested we sent in
Our BC's
Wife's Father BC
His Father (Wife GF) BC
Passports
Our Marriage Cert
6 months bank statements each
Application Form
Biometrics
Job application emails from recruiter

That seems to have done the trick. We're both highly skilled as well, she's in Medicine, Im in IT, I have 2 x Masters and she has an Honours. Im 31, she's 27. We each showed around $13k in our bank accounts.


----------



## DCD1983

DCD1983 said:


> Can I just ask; when people put down a date for "Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:" is this from logging into say your FedEx account and checking when the package was signed for or do you actually receive an email from the UK Border Agency stating that they are now in receipt of your application/sent documents?
> 
> I only ask as I know that our package was received 3 days ago but we have had no contact from anyone.
> 
> Thanks,


Anyone please? We are worried as we haven't heard anything i.e. date received, estimated decision time etc.

Thanks


----------



## juhi

Hello laffylou,

nice to have this form so that one can have an idea how much time is taken by the BHC to issue the visa. 
mine is here:-
Country applying from:INDIA
Type of visa applied for:SPOUSE SETTLEMENT VISA
Date application submitted (online or in person):4TH une 2013-IN PERSON
Date biometrics taken:4th june 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:9th june 2013
Office location processing your visa:INDIA-HYDERABAD 
Projected timeline given: 6-12 weeks
Date your visa was received: still waiting-(


----------



## Water Dragon

*Hang in there....*



DCD1983 said:


> Anyone please? We are worried as we haven't heard anything i.e. date received, estimated decision time etc.
> 
> Thanks


According to many other posts, there isn't any set procedure for receiving emails - some people get them, some don't. Some folks get their visa and documents back before they get any kind of notification, so I wouldn't be too worried at this point.

Hopefully, you have a tracking number for the return packaging you provided? You can always keep checking that when a reasonable amount of time has passed. I know this doesn't help much with the waiting, but try not to worry.

Good luck! :fingerscrossed:
Laurel


----------



## PJ07

We applied for the Fiancee visa on 23 May 2013, that was the date the documents were handed in. It's been nearly two months and all we have is a message on the tracking saying, "Your visa application has been forwarded to the British Embassy". The application was from Kazakhstan. Should we be worried that we don't have an answer yet? I see many people here have received their visa's much quicker than this!


----------



## Joppa

They had just one settlement visa application at Almaty in June and it took almost 60 business days or around 3 months.


----------



## PJ07

Joppa said:


> They had just one settlement visa application at Almaty in June and it took almost 60 business days or around 3 months.


Thanks for the reply Joppa.
I guess we may have a bit to wait then, just been hoping it would be sorted by now. Crazy it's taking so long if they have so few applications. I guess they typically don't do updates in a timely manner on their tracker.


----------



## ahidges

Country applying from: india 
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 15th may 2013 
Date biometrics taken. 15th may 2013 
Date dispatched to British high commission: 16th may 2013 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - 20th may 2013 
Projected timeline given: 60 - 90 days 
Date your visa was received: - 22nd may 2013 47 working days  

We got it!!!


----------



## juhi

ahidges said:


> Country applying from: india
> Type of visa applied for: spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 15th may 2013
> Date biometrics taken. 15th may 2013
> Date dispatched to British high commission: 16th may 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - 20th may 2013
> Projected timeline given: 60 - 90 days
> Date your visa was received: - 22nd may 2013 47 working days
> 
> We got it!!!


date submitted 15th may and date recieved was 22 may- wow thats quick !!

CONGRATS


----------



## ahidges

Lol date received: 22nd July 2013!


----------



## ahidges

22nd July 2013


----------



## juhi

ahidges said:


> 22nd July 2013


 congrats anyway. 

Hope I too get it soon.


----------



## PJ07

ahidges said:


> 22nd July 2013


Congrats!  

We applied a week after you, be nice if we got similar news next week!


----------



## liverpoolbound

June 28, 2013 – Online payment 
July 05, 2013 – Biometrics taken in VFS Cebu
July 05, 2013 – application forwarded to the British Embassy in Manila
July 08, 2013 – application forwarded to British High Commission
July 10, 2013 – visa application is under process at the British High Commission
Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks

Still waiting for the result. Husband is visiting me in September and the plan is to travel with him back to the UK. We really hope visa comes on time. Crossing fingers.


----------



## Silverlining

Wow....what a feeling?! Collected my passport about an hour ago. We did it! here's my timeline.

Country applied from : South Africa
Type: Spouse settlement
Date online application: 24 May
Date Biometrics: 28 May
Date documents arrived at BHC: 29 May
Projected timeline: 40 Working days
Visa received: 24 July....valid from 19 July.

Exactly 40 working days!!!!


----------



## juhi

yay, congrats silverlining ,
40 days - wow mine will be 40 days on aug 2- thats soon - hope I too get it in a weeks time.


----------



## skhan86

Country applying from: US 
Type of visa applied for: Fiance visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26 June 2013
Date biometrics taken: 1 July 2013
Date dispatched to British high commission: 10 July 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - Received email from UKBA on 22 July but FedEx showed the parcel as delivered on 15 July
Projected timeline given: N/A 
Date your visa was received: - An email stating a decision was made was sent on 24 July, we received the documents on 26 July so exactly one month from submitting the online application. We did use the priority service and it is definitely worth paying for!

Yay, so excited and thank you to everyone with your help


----------



## sandradcunha

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: spouse visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16 May 2013
Date biometrics taken: 16 May 2013
Date dispatched to British high commission: 18 May 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - 21st May 2013
Projected timeline given: 60 days

Email from UKBA - 18th July- A decision has been made on your application and sent out to Blue Dart
19th July - Received Visa and Documents

I believe UKBA is very professional and quick to have granted my visa and I would like to thank God for everything. Have hope guys, am sure you will all get your visas and I pray it is soon. I can understand the anguish and anxiousness, been through it, so I definitely understand . xox


----------



## juhi

sandradcunha said:


> Country applying from: India
> Type of visa applied for: spouse visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 16 May 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 16 May 2013
> Date dispatched to British high commission: 18 May 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - 21st May 2013
> Projected timeline given: 60 days
> 
> Email from UKBA - 18th July- A decision has been made on your application and sent out to Blue Dart
> 19th July - Received Visa and Documents
> 
> I believe UKBA is very professional and quick to have granted my visa and I would like to thank God for everything. Have hope guys, am sure you will all get your visas and I pray it is soon. I can understand the anguish and anxiousness, been through it, so I definitely understand . xox


Congrats!! it gives immense comfort and hope for people like us waiting for our visas too. Its really annoying to wait for such a long time but the positive outcome and success stories will keep us going.

Hope I too get it soon.:fingerscrossed june 4 2013 - application date)


----------



## Mckennacam

Silverlining said:


> Wow....what a feeling?! Collected my passport about an hour ago. We did it! here's my timeline.
> 
> Country applied from : South Africa
> Type: Spouse settlement
> Date online application: 24 May
> Date Biometrics: 28 May
> Date documents arrived at BHC: 29 May
> Projected timeline: 40 Working days
> Visa received: 24 July....valid from 19 July.
> 
> Exactly 40 working days!!!!


Hello There,

I wondered if you could share what you submitted in your application and the process you went through? I am originally from SA although don't hold a residence permit anymore. My husband is South African and we are putting his application in after he visits me in the UK next month. Just looking for any advice from that side so we don't leave anything out. Any advice you can give would be greatly appreciated  

Thanks


----------



## DCD1983

Country applying from: US 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa
Date application submitted online: 3 July 2013
Date biometrics taken: 5 July 2013
Date dispatched to British high commission (We used priority service and did NOT send via NY but direct to Sheffield): 13 July 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - Received email from UKBA on 25 July 2013 but FedEx showed the parcel as delivered on 18 July 2013
Projected timeline given: N/A 
Date your visa was received: - An email stating a decision was made was sent on 1 August 2013, we received the documents on 5 August 2013


Thanks everyone for all your guidance, much appreciated!

Also, just to note that other than the Visa stamp in the passport they didn't provide any information on what to do next or even a letter saying we had got the Visa. If we hadn't flicked through the passport we wouldn't have even known if we got it or not. 
For what they put eveyone through they are the coldest and most useless non caring people we have ever encountered!


----------



## diverseyharbor

It's more for legal reasons that they can't tell you in the email that you got it or didn't. I felt the same frustration as it happened to me as well! But, sounds like you did everything correctly because they approved you quickly. Any hard job I have to face now, I think If I went through my visa process and got it, I can do anything! 

Congrats on your visa!


----------



## liverpoolbound

liverpoolbound said:


> June 28, 2013 Â Online payment
> July 05, 2013 Â Biometrics taken in VFS Cebu
> July 05, 2013 Â application forwarded to the British Embassy in Manila
> July 08, 2013 Â application forwarded to British High Commission
> July 10, 2013 Â visa application is under process at the British High Commission
> Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
> 
> Still waiting for the result. Husband is visiting me in September and the plan is to travel with him back to the UK. We really hope visa comes on time. Crossing fingers.


Update:

August 6, 2013, today, Received an email from UKBA Manila Hub: Your visa will be despatched shortly. So happy. 20 working days only !!! A surprise to us!


----------



## DCD1983

diverseyharbor said:


> It's more for legal reasons that they can't tell you in the email that you got it or didn't. I felt the same frustration as it happened to me as well! But, sounds like you did everything correctly because they approved you quickly. Any hard job I have to face now, I think If I went through my visa process and got it, I can do anything!
> 
> Congrats on your visa!


I wasn't meaning that they mention anything in the email, I just thought they could have included a letter or at least something in our self addressed envelope with our documentation/passport they sent back to us.


----------



## UK2014

Visa type: Unmarried Partner
Date applied: July 1
Biometrics in Toronto: July 12
Delivery confirmation DHL: July 15
Confirmation email from Sheffield, priority service: July 29 
Decision email: still waiting

Never expected a priority application to take this long  Any other priority people waiting this long?


----------



## zhithebee

UK2014 said:


> Visa type: Unmarried Partner
> Date applied: July 1
> Biometrics in Toronto: July 12
> Delivery confirmation DHL: July 15
> Confirmation email from Sheffield, priority service: July 29
> Decision email: still waiting
> 
> Never expected a priority application to take this long  Any other priority people waiting this long?


We definitely are.

I know you're canadian, but you should join us over at xxxxxx. It's meant for Americans but I know the Canadian application process is incredibly similar to ours, and we are a pretty friendly group. Theres a few of us waiting just like you over there.
I also am checking your posts pretty much every day because if you remember, you got your email after 11 working days and then the very next day, at 11 working days for me, I got MY email, so I figure we're on a similar timeline.


----------



## liverpoolbound

I have been reading and following this thread since I placed my visa application last July 5. I was worried with the 8-12 weeks timeline given to me since we have a departure date set already. The horror stories and long wait of some did make me worry more. For those who are still waiting for their visa processed in Manila Hub, below is my timeline. I just got my passport back with the visa yesterday. Including weekends, I received my passport back after 35 days or 25 working days. I really thank you all for providing me all the helpful info from the time I prepared the docs till I got the passport with the visa back. Good luck to everyone who are still waiting for the most awaited "visa decision" and "visa will be despatched shortly" email. It's now time to leave my worries behind and enjoy the remaining days of my job in the warm and sunny Philippines. 

Country applied from : Philippines
Visa Type: Spouse settlement/Category A
Date of Travel given:	28 September 2013
Date online application: 28 June 2013
Date Biometrics: 05 July 2013 at VFS-Cebu
Date documents arrived at BHC: 08 July 2013
Date "on process" at BHC : 10 July 2013
Projected timeline given : 8-12 weeks
Date email "visa despatched" received from UKBA: 6 August 2013
Visa received at VFS Cebu: 8 August 2013 valid from 23 September 2013

Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## Sujata ram

Country applying from: india 
Type of visa applied for: spouse 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10th june 2013 
Date biometrics taken. 10th june 2013 
Date dispatched to British high commission: 11th june 2013 
Status : 'has been forwarded to british high commission'.

I have submitted my application at vfs Hyderabad.its been 45 working days still my status is not went into 'under processing'.

Feeling very helpless.can i expect it in 60 working days???


----------



## ahidges

Sujata


Hang in there, not long to go. The hardest can be the bulk of the wait. India has generally been taking around 45 - 50 days, but complex cases can take longer. 

Stay positive..


----------



## Sujata ram

ahidges said:


> Sujata
> 
> 
> Hang in there, not long to go. The hardest can be the bulk of the wait. India has generally been taking around 45 - 50 days, but complex cases can take longer.
> 
> Stay positive..


Thank you ahidges for ur reply.

Hope i get it in 50 working days(fingers crossed).its really very annoying to just wait for the result doing nothing.i have one more doubt will they timely update the status, or can i expect my visa without changing my status into 'under processing'.and Just for my knowledge, do u have any clue how long will they take for complex cases.

Thnx once again for ur reply.expecting a reply soon.


----------



## twigela

Country applied from : USA
Visa Type: Spouse settlement/Category B
Date online application: 07 JULY 2013 (priority)
Date Biometrics: 10 July 2013 
Date documents sent via UPS: 12 JULY 2013
Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 15 JULY 2013
Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: 22 JULY 2013
Projected timeline given : NONE
Date I received email stating "decision has been made": 2 AUGUST 2013
Visa received: 07 August 2013


----------



## manuel123

conrats liverlpoolbound..


----------



## juhi

Sujata ram said:


> Country applying from: india
> Type of visa applied for: spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 10th june 2013
> Date biometrics taken. 10th june 2013
> Date dispatched to British high commission: 11th june 2013
> Status : 'has been forwarded to british high commission'.
> 
> I have submitted my application at vfs Hyderabad.its been 45 working days still my status is not went into 'under processing'.
> 
> Feeling very helpless.can i expect it in 60 working days???


Hope so-beside that we can do nothing but wait n pray-:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gizzy74

twigela said:


> Country applied from : USA
> Visa Type: Spouse settlement/Category B
> Date online application: 07 JULY 2013 (priority)
> Date Biometrics: 10 July 2013
> Date documents sent via UPS: 12 JULY 2013
> Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 15 JULY 2013
> Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: 22 JULY 2013
> Projected timeline given : NONE
> Date I received email stating "decision has been made": 2 AUGUST 2013
> Visa received: 07 August 2013


Hey, that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## UK2014

UK2014 said:


> Visa type: Unmarried Partner
> Date applied: July 1
> Biometrics in Toronto: July 12
> Delivery confirmation DHL: July 15
> Confirmation email from Sheffield, priority service: July 29
> Decision email: still waiting
> 
> Never expected a priority application to take this long  Any other priority people waiting this long?


Just an update: I received the "a decision has been made" email today. I was hoping I would be one of those who finds out the result of their application in the email. All I can do now is hope my visa is in my passport when it arrives!


----------



## RedCello

Here is my current timeline:

Country applied from : USA
Visa Type: Spouse settlement/Category A
Date online application: 31 JULY 2013 (priority)
Date Biometrics: 05 August 2013 
Date documents sent via UPS: 06 August 2013
Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 08 August 2013
Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 13th 2013
Projected timeline given : None 
Date I received email stating "decision has been made": 
Visa received:


----------



## UK2014

UK2014 said:


> Just an update: I received the "a decision has been made" email today. I was hoping I would be one of those who finds out the result of their application in the email. All I can do now is hope my visa is in my passport when it arrives!


August 14: Received visa via DHL courier!

They sent back all original documents and most of the copies. They only kept copies of my partners passport, the supporting letters, and all the financial stuff. I fly out tomorrow, thanks for all the help and support from this forum, and good luck to all of you still waiting!


----------



## OrganisedChaos

After 5 years together almost, 3 years married and tears over the new rules I'm overwhelmed with relief that we're finally at this point!

My current timeline:

Country applied from : Jamaica
Visa Type: Spouse settlement/Category A
Date online application: 3 August 2013
Date Biometrics/Document submission: 19 August 2013
Desired date of travel: 3 October 2013
Projected timeline given : By 12 November 2013

Let the dreaded wait begin!


----------



## liverpoolbound

UK2014 said:


> August 14: Received visa via DHL courier!
> 
> They sent back all original documents and most of the copies. They only kept copies of my partners passport, the supporting letters, and all the financial stuff. I fly out tomorrow, thanks for all the help and support from this forum, and good luck to all of you still waiting!


They also sent back all the documents I submitted. All original and all photocopies. I thought they would keep a copy of my birth certificate and my husband but they returned every documents I submitted.


----------



## Norsk

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA2
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 31th of January 2013
Office location processing your visa: Manchester, I suppose
Projected timeline given: 6 months
Date your visa was received: Still pending.

Don't know exactly why I post this here. I guess I'm hoping someone will reply saying "Oh, don't worry, 7 months waiting time is quite normal, everything will be fine".


----------



## bpatmens

I will suggest you contact them because their 6 months processing time has elapsed.


----------



## Norsk

bpatmens said:


> I will suggest you contact them because their 6 months processing time has elapsed.


Thanks, yeah, I've called them for a month. Different answer each time, no-one willing to really provide case specific answers.:fencing:


----------



## VisaVivs

Country applied from : USA
Visa Type: Spouse Settlement/Category A
Date online application: July, 26th 2013 (Paid for Priority Service)
Date Biometrics: July, 30th 2013
Date documents sent via FedEx (International Priority): July, 30th 2013
Date documents arrived at Sheffield: August, 2nd 2013
Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August, 5th 2013
Projected timeline given : N/A
Date I received email stating "decision has been made": August, 21st 2013 (totaling 13 working days with the priority service)
Visa received: August, 22nd 2013


So unbelievably excited and relieved! This was certainly a stressful process, but I would never have gotten through it, or been able to do this on my own, without the invaluable help and support on this forum. An infinite amount of gratitude to all those who dedicate their time and guidance, you are all truly rockstars in this visa arena! And best of luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## Gizzy74

Great news! Congratulations! Many, many happy years together for you both.


----------



## flowered

Country applying from: Lebanon; wordbridge beirut
Type of visa applied for: spouse visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): end of June
Date biometrics taken: end of June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: first July
Office location processing your visa: don't know
Projected timeline given: she don't tell; but normaly within 3 monthes
Date your visa was received: still waiting

hope sooonn


----------



## Water Dragon

*From USA to Scotland!!*

I can't believe we actually made it to this point!! Many thanks to everyone who helps with answers and input here - you make the impossible, possible!

Country applied from : USA
Visa Type: Spouse Settlement/Category A
Date online application: 8/22/2013 (Paid for Priority Service)
Date Biometrics: 8/23/2013
Date documents sent via FedEx (International Priority): 8/23/2013
Date documents arrived at Sheffield: Estimated - 8/27/2013
Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: 
Projected timeline given : 
Visa received:

I'm not sure how to do the updating, but I'll do my best as the days pass. We have done all we can and tried our best to meet every requirement - all I can do now is wait. 

Laurel & Alex


----------



## juhi

congrats to both of you!! Thats really fast. 
Wish I could have sensed the pain of this waiting period, had opted for priority service.
61 working days and yet no news
Success stories like urs and supportive friends kept me strong enough to not lose faith and hope for the best.
once again congrats and wish you all the best.


----------



## ekusas80

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: fiance visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 23, 2013
Date biometrics taken:July 31, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 8,2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: TODAY!!!!!!!!!! August 26, 2013

I should mention that we did not pay for the priority service. I think our decision was made quickly because we were exempt from the financial requirement. 
So excited!!!!


----------



## Sindhusanders

Sujata ram said:


> i have one more doubt will they timely update the status, or can i expect my visa without changing my status into 'under processing'.and Just for my knowledge, do u have any clue how long will they take for complex cases.
> 
> Thnx once again for ur reply.expecting a reply soon.


Hi Sujata,

They will update you by mail/sms or both stating that your file refno (xxx) is under process at the British High Commission.

I know the waiting period is frustrating but hope you will get it as soon as possible :fingerscrossed:


----------



## juhi

Congrats ekusas80 and best luck for future


----------



## juhi

*sailing in the same ship *



Sujata ram said:


> Thank you ahidges for ur reply.
> 
> Hope i get it in 50 working days(fingers crossed).its really very annoying to just wait for the result doing nothing.i have one more doubt will they timely update the status, or can i expect my visa without changing my status into 'under processing'.and Just for my knowledge, do u have any clue how long will they take for complex cases.
> 
> Thnx once again for ur reply.expecting a reply soon.


Hi Sujata any updates from yourside? There is only a week difference in our submission dates, so any of us(or both of us) could get lucky this week.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Melhan

I’ve been following everyone’s posts – congratulations to all who have got their visas and good luck to those still waiting. I was about to post our timeline on here last week but then we got the email to say it was processed so I waited. Today we got our spouse visa!  I can’t wait to see my husband again  Here’s our timeline:

*Country applying from: *Turkey 
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse
*Date application submitted:* Online 23 May 2013 (payment confirmed by email as 23 May 2013 but application date changed to 24 May 2013 after logging in 24 h later) 
*Date biometrics taken:* 07 June 2013 (World Bridge, Ankara)
*Office location processing your visa:* Istanbul 
*Date documentation was received by UKBA office: *10 June 2013 (website) 19 June 2013 (email confirmation)
*Projected timeline:* not given
*Date application processed: *21 August 2013 (email)
*Date documents arrived at World Bridge, Ankara: *23 August 2013
*Date visa was collected: * 27 August 2013

*Total application time:* 52 working days

Good luck everyone!


----------



## juhi

Melhan said:


> I’ve been following everyone’s posts – congratulations to all who have got their visas and good luck to those still waiting. I was about to post our timeline on here last week but then we got the email to say it was processed so I waited. Today we got our spouse visa!  I can’t wait to see my husband again  Here’s our timeline:
> 
> *Country applying from: *Turkey
> *Type of visa applied for:* Spouse
> *Date application submitted:* Online 23 May 2013 (payment confirmed by email as 23 May 2013 but application date changed to 24 May 2013 after logging in 24 h later)
> *Date biometrics taken:* 07 June 2013 (World Bridge, Ankara)
> *Office location processing your visa:* Istanbul
> *Date documentation was received by UKBA office: *10 June 2013 (website) 19 June 2013 (email confirmation)
> *Projected timeline:* not given
> *Date application processed: *21 August 2013 (email)
> *Date documents arrived at World Bridge, Ankara: *23 August 2013
> *Date visa was collected: * 27 August 2013
> 
> *Total application time:* 52 working days
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congrats and have a fruitful journey and life ahead.


----------



## jenniferdori

ekusas80 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: fiance visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July 23, 2013
> Date biometrics taken:July 31, 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 8,2013
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date your visa was received: TODAY!!!!!!!!!! August 26, 2013
> 
> I should mention that we did not pay for the priority service. I think our decision was made quickly because we were exempt from the financial requirement.
> So excited!!!!


Out of curiosity, why were you exempt from the financial requirements?


----------



## ekusas80

jenniferdori said:


> Out of curiosity, why were you exempt from the financial requirements?


We were exempt from financial requirement because my sponsor receives a specified disability-related benefit allowance in the UK.


----------



## jenniferdori

ekusas80 said:


> We were exempt from financial requirement because my sponsor receives a specified disability-related benefit allowance in the UK.


Thanks!


----------



## Sujata ram

Sindhusanders said:


> Hi Sujata,
> 
> They will update you by mail/sms or both stating that your file refno (xxx) is under process at the British High Commission.
> 
> I know the waiting period is frustrating but hope you will get it as soon as possible :fingerscrossed:


Hi sindhusanders
I didnt receive any update till now its been 56 working days my status is still showing as 'had been forwarded to BHC'.
Thnk you so much for ur reply n good wishes i really need them alot.did u also applied n waiting for the result,if so can i knw ur submission date n status.
Thnx once again.


----------



## Sindhusanders

Sujata ram said:


> Hi sindhusanders
> I didnt receive any update till now its been 56 working days my status is still showing as 'had been forwarded to BHC'.
> Thnk you so much for ur reply n good wishes i really need them alot.did u also applied n waiting for the result,if so can i knw ur submission date n status.
> Thnx once again.


Hi Sujata,

Thanx for your wishes 

I have applied my visa from Hyderabad. Please find the timelines below.

Date applied online : 10th July 2013
Date Submitted documents and Biometrics at VFS : 12th July 2013
Documents recieved by BHC : 15th July 2013
Current Status : "Under Process at British High Commission"

I have received SMS and e-mail when the documents were received by British high commission and when the status changed to "Under process at British High Commission".


Hope this information helps and best of luck with your visa 

Regards,
S.Sanders


----------



## Water Dragon

*Email received*



Water Dragon said:


> Country applied from : USA
> Visa Type: Spouse Settlement/Category A
> Date online application: 8/22/2013 (Paid for Priority Service)
> Date Biometrics: 8/23/2013
> Date documents sent via FedEx (International Priority): 8/23/2013
> Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 8/27/2013
> Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: 8/29/2013
> Projected timeline given : none
> Visa received:
> 
> 
> Laurel & Alex


Yay!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yellowcard79

Fingers crossed for you Laurel! (And Alex of course)


----------



## Phantasmo

Country applied from : Japan
Visa Type: Spouse Settlement/Category A
Date online application: August 13th 2013
Date of Biometrics and Submitting Documents at VFS Osaka: August 19th 2013 (Paid for Priority)
Date documents sent via VFS Priority Service to UKBA Manila Hub: August 20th 2013
Date documents arrived at UKBA Manilla Hub: August, 21st 2013
Projected timeline given : N/A
Date wife received email stating "Your visa has been dispatched": August 22nd 2013 
Visa received: August 25th 2013

Total of 7 days from start to finish! Glad we did the priority service although my wife did have some problems with the VFS agent refusing to take certain documentation from her - but all is well that ends well!

Was more than ecstatic to Skype my wife and see the entrance clearance visa pop up on the video feed!

Wish everybody else luck.


----------



## juhi

Phantasmo said:


> Country applied from : Japan
> Visa Type: Spouse Settlement/Category A
> Date online application: August 13th 2013
> Date of Biometrics and Submitting Documents at VFS Osaka: August 19th 2013 (Paid for Priority)
> Date documents sent via VFS Priority Service to UKBA Manila Hub: August 20th 2013
> Date documents arrived at UKBA Manilla Hub: August, 21st 2013
> Projected timeline given : N/A
> Date wife received email stating "Your visa has been dispatched": August 22nd 2013
> Visa received: August 25th 2013
> 
> Total of 7 days from start to finish! Glad we did the priority service although my wife did have some problems with the VFS agent refusing to take certain documentation from her - but all is well that ends well!
> 
> Was more than ecstatic to Skype my wife and see the entrance clearance visa pop up on the video feed!
> 
> Wish everybody else luck.


Congrats and good luck phantasmo


----------



## RedCello

RedCello said:


> Here is my current timeline:
> 
> Country applied from : USA
> Visa Type: Spouse settlement/Category A
> Date online application: 31 JULY 2013 (priority)
> Date Biometrics: 05 August 2013
> Date documents sent via UPS: 06 August 2013
> Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 08 August 2013
> Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 13th 2013
> Projected timeline given : None
> Date I received email stating "decision has been made":
> Visa received:


Received decision e-mail today!! Hoping for a visa next week (although tomorrow would be great as well)! 

Country applied from : USA
Visa Type: Spouse settlement/Category A
Date online application: 31 JULY 2013 (priority)
Date Biometrics: 05 August 2013 
Date documents sent via UPS: 06 August 2013
Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 08 August 2013
Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 13th 2013
Projected timeline given : None 
Date I received email stating "decision has been made": August 30th 2013 (13 business days (+1 Bank Holiday))

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Water Dragon

*How Exciting!*



RedCello said:


> Received decision e-mail today!! Hoping for a visa next week (although tomorrow would be great as well)!
> 
> Country applied from : USA
> Visa Type: Spouse settlement/Category A
> Date online application: 31 JULY 2013 (priority)
> Date Biometrics: 05 August 2013
> Date documents sent via UPS: 06 August 2013
> Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 08 August 2013
> Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 13th 2013
> Projected timeline given : None
> Date I received email stating "decision has been made": August 30th 2013 (13 business days (+1 Bank Holiday))
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Let's hope we both are in a fast-moving group!! Looking forward to hearing your good news. 

Laurel


----------



## ricosuave

Country applied from : INDIA
Visa Type: Fiance Visa
Date online application: 29th July 2013 
Date Biometrics: 31st July 2013 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1st August 2013
Office location processing your visa: Mumbai - south
Projected timeline given: 40 working days
Date your visa was received: still waiting


----------



## Sujata ram

*Feeling on the top of the world 😊*



Sujata ram said:


> Country applying from: india
> Type of visa applied for: spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 10th june 2013
> Date biometrics taken. 10th june 2013
> Date dispatched to British high commission: 11th june 2013
> Status : 'has been forwarded to british high commission'.
> 
> I have submitted my application at vfs Hyderabad.its been 45 working days still my status is not went into 'under processing'.
> 
> Feeling very helpless.can i expect it in 60 working days???


Hey guys i got my visa today..my status was not changed since the beginning, i was very worried abt that but yesturday my status changed to application is being sent to application centre and today i received my passport.😊

Thank you so much to every one who had supported me and this thread is very helpfull for me.
My wishes are with everybody who are waiting for thier result.
And juhi my gud wishes are with u, i knw u might be worried abt your result but have faith u will surely get positive result and u deserve it.gud luck
Thank you once again guys..im sooo happy 😊

Visa received in 58 working days 😊


----------



## RedCello

Tracking says my passport will be here Wednesday. I was hoping it wouldn't take that long but oh well..


----------



## Sindhusanders

Sujata ram said:


> Hey guys i got my visa today..my status was not changed since the beginning, i was very worried abt that but yesturday my status changed to application is being sent to application centre and today i received my passport.😊
> 
> Thank you so much to every one who had supported me and this thread is very helpfull for me.
> My wishes are with everybody who are waiting for thier result.
> And juhi my gud wishes are with u, i knw u might be worried abt your result but have faith u will surely get positive result and u deserve it.gud luck
> Thank you once again guys..im sooo happy 😊
> 
> Visa received in 58 working days 😊


Congratulations Sujata!!!!!! So happy for you


----------



## juhi

*Happy for you*



Sujata ram said:


> Hey guys i got my visa today..my status was not changed since the beginning, i was very worried abt that but yesturday my status changed to application is being sent to application centre and today i received my passport.&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Thank you so much to every one who had supported me and this thread is very helpfull for me.
> My wishes are with everybody who are waiting for thier result.
> And juhi my gud wishes are with u, i knw u might be worried abt your result but have faith u will surely get positive result and u deserve it.gud luck
> Thank you once again guys..im sooo happy &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Visa received in 58 working days &#55357;&#56842;


Hello Sujata, I'm really very happy for you. Good luck eace:

By the way have you not recieved any Sms or mail from the VFS, as they have charged for sms and courier at the time of application submission. Should I also check through tracking website.


----------



## Sujata ram

juhi said:


> Hello Sujata, I'm really very happy for you. Good luck eace:
> 
> By the way have you not recieved any Sms or mail from the VFS, as they have charged for sms and courier at the time of application submission. Should I also check through tracking website.


Thank U juhi.😊
I didnt opt for sms or courier service.it is easy for me to collect directly from vfs rather waiting for courier and i was tracking my status through website i guess its easy access for everybody U can also check through website.

Any updates ??


----------



## Sujata ram

Sindhusanders said:


> Congratulations Sujata!!!!!! So happy for you


Thank you Sindhu 😊 and gud luck with ur application.


----------



## juhi

Sujata ram said:


> Thank U juhi.&#55357;&#56842;
> I didnt opt for sms or courier service.it is easy for me to collect directly from vfs rather waiting for courier and i was tracking my status through website i guess its easy access for everybody U can also check through website.
> 
> Any updates ??


U have not opted which means it depend on us to opt or not. but for me they have charged for sms and courier service wituout asking which i later saw in the receipt provided after the whole submission process. yeah, i am checking daily through visa tracking website and yet no updates,still shows-visa is under process at BHC since 3 months now.:-(

Anyway hoping for any news the next week as today its saturday and at weekends,I guess nothing could be expected


----------



## MattDitch

Country applied from : Canada
Visa Type: fiance
Date online application: August 22nd 2013
Date of Biometrics and Submitting Documents at August 22nd (Paid for Priority)
Date documents received via DHL next day Priority Service to UKBA sheffield: August 24th 2013
"Your visa has been dispatched": not yet

still waiting..


----------



## confusius

Country applied from : United States
Visa Type: Fiance Visa
Date online application: 17th July 2013
Date Biometrics: 19th July 2013
Documents sent from US to Sheffield: 26th July 2013
Email received stating docs received by UKBA office: 15th August 2013 (not priority)
Projected timeline given: none...see below
Date your visa was received: still waiting

I am SO regretting we didn't go down the priority route...

The email we rec'd said the following: _95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date._ - is this our timeline?
Also, does "application date" mean when we submitted the online form on 17th July?

I am really stressed and worried considering we have a wedding date of 6th December booked (more than 5 months after the application date...). Ugh!


----------



## MattDitch

we are soooooo stressed too. we have a wedding booked for the end of September and shes pregnant with twins!!!

not been able to get through to anyone at UKBA doesnt help


----------



## confusius

MattDitch said:


> we are soooooo stressed too. we have a wedding booked for the end of September and shes pregnant with twins!!!
> 
> not been able to get through to anyone at UKBA doesnt help


Ok, your reason for stress tops mine! firstly, congrats! and secondly good luck  we will get there!


----------



## MattDitch

i hope so!!


----------



## avi109

Country applied from : South Africa
Visa Type: Fiance Visa
Date online application: 15th May 2013
Date Biometrics: 20th July 2013
Documents sent to Pretoria BHC : 22 May 2013
Request for more docs : 01 August 2013 
Visa Received : 02 September 2013

Omg I'm beyond myself with excitement. I would like to extend a gracious world of Thanks to Joppa ,Nyclon and every single person who posted advice that has helped to get this application completed. To all those waiting Goodluck and I wish everyone all the luck in the world. Hold on its a daunting process but the results are worth it xxx


----------



## Stompie

Hi avi109

How long have you waited for your visa? Where did you apply from?


----------



## avi109

Stompie said:


> Hi avi109
> 
> How long have you waited for your visa? Where did you apply from?


I applied in Cape Town. The BHC Pretoria has had my application since 22 May, however they only picked it off the pile to process on the 1st August. Apprently the BHC were understaffed and busy with the influx of tourist visa's. I called them at the end of July and then my app was look at, bumped up the app process. :bump2:


----------



## Stompie

avi109 said:


> I applied in Cape Town. The BHC Pretoria has had my application since 22 May, however they only picked it off the pile to process on the 1st August. Apprently the BHC were understaffed and busy with the influx of tourist visa's. I called them at the end of July and then my app was look at, bumped up the app process. :bump2:


Hi

I wanted to know who did you phone about your application? I applied on 18 June in Port Elizabeth and still have not heard a thing. Getting a paranoid and are very frustrated!!!


----------



## Hertsfem

Quick question for both of you. I assume Zim spouse visa is processed in Pretoria? Do you know if there is a priority service for this?


----------



## avi109

British Consulate in Pretoria, South Africa

The telephone number and email address is attached. When I emailed they gave me my case number so that when I called quoting the case number I was put through to the appropriate person. Goodluck x:thumb:


----------



## avi109

Hertsfem said:


> Quick question for both of you. I assume Zim spouse visa is processed in Pretoria? Do you know if there is a priority service for this?


The priority service is only available for tourist visas
:smow:


----------



## Stompie

Thanks Avi. I will email them now. I appreciate your reply. Hold thumbs please that I get and answer soon!


----------



## Hertsfem

Dam! thanks for that :-(


----------



## Stompie

Hertsfem said:


> Dam! thanks for that :-(


I know how you feel I have been waiting 11 weeks tomorrow and I just wish it can end now. Good luck to you and keep us posted on you progress :thumb:


----------



## nyclon

MattDitch said:


> Country applied from : Canada
> Visa Type: fiance
> Date online application: August 22nd 2013
> Date of Biometrics and Submitting Documents at August 22nd (Paid for Priority)
> Date documents received via DHL next day Priority Service to UKBA sheffield: August 24th 2013
> "Your visa has been dispatched": not yet
> 
> still waiting..


Why did you send it to Sheffield? Priority settlement applications for Canadian applications are processed in New York. I don't know what that will mean for you, to be honest.


----------



## Fish all

We applied through Toronto doing the biometrics on the 16th August. We did the priority service and we are still waiting.... No word other than they have received the documents. 

Will post as soon as I hear anything. 

Fingers crossed we both hear back soon!!


----------



## Water Dragon

MattDitch said:


> we are soooooo stressed too. we have a wedding booked for the end of September and shes pregnant with twins!!!
> 
> not been able to get through to anyone at UKBA doesnt help


Unfortunately, the UKBA doesn't take into consideration what you may have planned or booked. It is never a good idea to expect them to hurry the processing to meet your deadlines; rather, you should never plan anything without a very, very long lead time.

Sure hope it works out for you. I'm waiting for my settlement visa so I can join my husband in Scotland. I won't even take a chance on buying a cheap airfare until I know I have it for sure.

Good luck and congratulations on the babies. Hope all goes very well for you and mother.
Laurel


----------



## Kiranjoshy1

Applied in -6 th August. Application received on-11 Sunday.visa category tier 4-application status-still processing


----------



## headlad

*settlement visa for wife*

Country applied from : Thailand
Visa Type: Spouse/settlement Visa
Date application in person: 18th July 2013
Date Biometrics: 18th July 2013
Waiting time suggested: 3 months
Date your visa was received: still waiting

The waiting for my wife to join me in UK is killing me. Anyone know how long waiting times are. I know students and visitor visa take preference but it is over 10 months waiting with the new finance rules...


----------



## headlad

*Uk not France*

SORRY made a mistake when registering.... I am from UK and my wife's visa is a settlement visa for UK not France


----------



## RedCello

RedCello said:


> Received decision e-mail today!! Hoping for a visa next week (although tomorrow would be great as well)!
> 
> Country applied from : USA
> Visa Type: Spouse settlement/Category A
> Date online application: 31 JULY 2013 (priority)
> Date Biometrics: 05 August 2013
> Date documents sent via UPS: 06 August 2013
> Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 08 August 2013
> Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 13th 2013
> Projected timeline given : None
> Date I received email stating "decision has been made": August 30th 2013 (13 business days (+1 Bank Holiday))
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


On Friday, I e-mailed the UKBA and asked them what my decision was after receiving my decision e-mail. I figured it was a long shot but didn't want to wait until Wednesday. I awoke to an e-mail today (Monday) telling me that they could confirm that my application had been approved and my visa has been issued. Furthermore FedEx has stated my passport should be here tomorrow.

Country applied from : USA
Visa Type: Spouse settlement/Category A
Date online application: 31 JULY 2013 (priority)
Date Biometrics: 05 August 2013 
Date documents sent via UPS: 06 August 2013
Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 08 August 2013
Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 13th 2013
Projected timeline given : None 
Date I received email stating "decision has been made": August 30th 2013 (13 business days (+1 Bank Holiday))
***I emailed the UKBA on 30/08/13 asking if my visa has been approved and the replied on 02/09/13 saying it has.
Expected passport arrival: September 3rd 2013

Flight to my new home with my husband!!!: September 10th 2013 !!!!!!:wave:

Thank you to Joppy, Nyclon, and everyone one who helped us achieve this result!


----------



## Gizzy74

RedCello said:


> On Friday, I e-mailed the UKBA and asked them what my decision was after receiving my decision e-mail. I figured it was a long shot but didn't want to wait until Wednesday. I awoke to an e-mail today (Monday) telling me that they could confirm that my application had been approved and my visa has been issued. Furthermore FedEx has stated my passport should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Country applied from : USA
> Visa Type: Spouse settlement/Category A
> Date online application: 31 JULY 2013 (priority)
> Date Biometrics: 05 August 2013
> Date documents sent via UPS: 06 August 2013
> Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 08 August 2013
> Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 13th 2013
> Projected timeline given : None
> Date I received email stating "decision has been made": August 30th 2013 (13 business days (+1 Bank Holiday))
> ***I emailed the UKBA on 30/08/13 asking if my visa has been approved and the replied on 02/09/13 saying it has.
> Expected passport arrival: September 3rd 2013
> 
> Flight to my new home with my husband!!!: September 10th 2013 !!!!!!:wave:
> 
> Thank you to Joppy, Nyclon, and everyone one who helped us achieve this result!


Oh wow! How exciting is that! So happy to hear this news fellow Georgian!  We will be applying at the end of the month. Just waiting on that last pay slip. So so happy for you guys! :whoo:


----------



## RedCello

Gizzy74 said:


> Oh wow! How exciting is that! So happy to hear this news fellow Georgian!  We will be applying at the end of the month. Just waiting on that last pay slip. So so happy for you guys! :whoo:


Good luck! What area are you moving too?


----------



## Gizzy74

RedCello said:


> Good luck! What area are you moving too?


Up near Leicestershire. What about you?


----------



## Woodstock

Country Thailand
Visa Proposed Civil Partnership
Date Applied 7 July 12 Dropped off VFS BKK
Biometrics 7 July 12
Rec'd Embassy 5 Days later, I think
Office UK Embassy BKK
Projected date 3 months
Refused Mid Sept. 12 
Appealed 25 days later
Oral Hearing in London Mid July 13
Visa Awarded Awarded on the spot at appeal hearing in London
Cost for Lawyer/Airfare Approx $6000 USD 
Process Infuriating


----------



## Warif

Country applied from : UK
Visa Type: Spouse
Date application in person: 8 july
Date Biometrics: 28 july

Date your visa was received:22 Aug
Letter received from soliciter:03 sep


----------



## happyinsomniac

Country applying from: USA + used priority service
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): 2nd August 2013
Date biometrics taken: 6th August 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th August 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Email from UKBA saying a decision had been made: 29th August 2013
Date your visa was received: 3rd September 2013!

Really grateful to this forum and it's users and mods for all the information and help available. I'm sure I will need more when it comes to switching to a spouse visa, heh.


----------



## bluesky2015

Water Dragon said:


> Yay!! :fingerscrossed:


Hi, 
I have a questions, once you get a confirmation email from Sheffield, do the provide you with some kind of a tracking number so that you can check you visa status updates. 
I just get an email confirming that they received my documents but there is no tracking number. I would appreciate if you help me in this matter. 
Thank u..


----------



## bluesky2015

happyinsomniac said:


> Country applying from: USA + used priority service
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 2nd August 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 6th August 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th August 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Email from UKBA saying a decision had been made: 29th August 2013
> Date your visa was received: 3rd September 2013!
> 
> Really grateful to this forum and it's users and mods for all the information and help available. I'm sure I will need more when it comes to switching to a spouse visa, heh.


Congrats .. did you get any tracking number when you sent you a confirmation email that they have received your documents at first?
Thank you..


----------



## MattDitch

Water Dragon said:


> Unfortunately, the UKBA doesn't take into consideration what you may have planned or booked. It is never a good idea to expect them to hurry the processing to meet your deadlines; rather, you should never plan anything without a very, very long lead time.
> 
> Sure hope it works out for you. I'm waiting for my settlement visa so I can join my husband in Scotland. I won't even take a chance on buying a cheap airfare until I know I have it for sure.
> 
> Good luck and congratulations on the babies. Hope all goes very well for you and mother.
> Laurel


We confirmed the date of the wedding and provided the evidence to meet that met the criteria to show that we had 'firm plans' to marry..

just waiting to hear back is hard and i see im not the only one out there.. good luck to all those who are anxiously waiting.


----------



## Woodstock

Dear Waiting Stars,
I never got a tracking number. 
All the documents submitted with the application were on the Tribunal judge's desk but the Decision rendered by the ECO and ECM stated they didn't have the documents and they thereby refused the Visa. If course I kept copies of all documentation submitted. The judge was sufficiently angered by the behaviour of the Home Office. A tracking number was never provided. Had it bern provided I don't think it would have made a difference since their office discarded, or "lost" documents.
Does that answer the question? I shall definitely proceed with my solicitor before taking action, as wisely suggested by Joppa.


----------



## redlareh

I've been lurking here for a while, but didn't want to post till I had something to post. Anyway, my fiance's visa arrived today and it was approved 

Here's the timeline:

Country applying from: USA + used priority service
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted Online: 15th July 2013
Date biometrics taken: 16th July 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th July 2013
Email from UKBA requesting additional documentation: 13th August 2013
Email from UKBA saying a decision had been made: 23th August 2013
Date visa was received: 3rd September 2013

We did suffer from delays as DHL wouldn't accept our initial prepaid waybill and we had to provide accompanying documents in the form of a tenancy agreement and a letter from the NHS stating we had no outstanding balance.

I can honestly say it's been the most stressful 6 weeks of my life and my hair and beard have began to grey.


----------



## confusius

happyinsomniac said:


> Country applying from: USA + used priority service
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 2nd August 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 6th August 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th August 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Email from UKBA saying a decision had been made: 29th August 2013
> Date your visa was received: 3rd September 2013!
> 
> Really grateful to this forum and it's users and mods for all the information and help available. I'm sure I will need more when it comes to switching to a spouse visa, heh.


That is great news for you, congrats! aghhh, just makes me wish more and more we'd gone priority...we were about a week ahead of you with all our submissions but have heard nothing yet.
I shall be checking your posts regarding the spouse visa for when we get to the same position


----------



## suraj4utd

Here is my wife's spouse visa timeline:

12/07/13 - Biometrics taken and documents submitted at VFS Jalandhar
15/07/13 - Under process at BHC New Delhi
02/09/13 - Application processed and sent via Bluedart
04/09/13 - Documents received with 33 months visa stamped

Only 34 working days and no employment checks were done!


----------



## bluesky2015

Hi friends,

I just wanted to know if it's too late to purchase the priority service. The Sheffield has already received my documents but the process has been started yet. If i end up buying it, how can I sent the receipt of my Priority Service to them? Thank you and I hope to hear some thoughts..


----------



## Water Dragon

waiting.stars said:


> Hi,
> I have a questions, once you get a confirmation email from Sheffield, do the provide you with some kind of a tracking number so that you can check you visa status updates.
> I just get an email confirming that they received my documents but there is no tracking number. I would appreciate if you help me in this matter.
> Thank u..


There wasn't any tracking number provided by UKBA. I do have the FedEx tracking for my return package, so I can track it once it is shipped out.

Good luck!!


----------



## bluesky2015

Water Dragon said:


> There wasn't any tracking number provided by UKBA. I do have the FedEx tracking for my return package, so I can track it once it is shipped out.
> 
> Good luck!!


Thank you for the reply.


----------



## nouman1327

Finally I got my COA today.thnx to Joppa ' Jrge . Application sent: 26/07/13 Received at ukba(Durham): 29/07/13 Acknowledgement received: 09/08/13
(dated:06/08/13) 
COA received: 04/09/13
RC RECEIVED;;;;;;;;???? 

COA SENT TO WRING ADDRESS BY HOME OFFICE ON 08/08/2013. I call but no solution.update address online but no solution.wrote to liverpool office but no solution and finally Emailed them and got response from:- [email protected] Within 2days with dual apology and informed me that address has been updated and a new COA SENT TO ME dated: 29/08/2013. Thnx again Joppa.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tabagirl

Timeline:

application made for spouse visa June 2012 to UKBA
Biometrics completed Apr 2013
Spouse visa application *refused* September 2013!!!!!

No explanation given.

My son married his venezuelan girlfriend in February 2012 - she has been living in the UK since the age of 16 with her mother (venezuelan) and step-father (who is polish). Contributed to the economy.

Now my son is being forced to leave his country of birth their families in order to stay with his wife and daughter.....why!!!!


Cheers UKBA!!!!!!


----------



## skinnie58

Good morning

I am a little confused, exactly where does your son live, you state is wife has been living in the UK since age of 16, where would your son be going to be with his wife and daughter?


----------



## tabagirl

Hi

Son lives in London, UK. As wife will have to leave the country are now looking at moving within the EU.


----------



## Hertsfem

As you are giving very little information it's difficult to comment. What visa was your daughter in law on before she applied for a spouse visa?


----------



## nyclon

tabagirl said:


> Timeline:
> 
> application made for spouse visa June 2012 to UKBA
> Biometrics completed Apr 2013
> Spouse visa application *refused* September 2013!!!!!
> 
> No explanation given.
> 
> My son married his venezuelan girlfriend in February 2012 - she has been living in the UK since the age of 16 with her mother (venezuelan) and step-father (who is polish). Contributed to the economy.
> 
> Now my son is being forced to leave his country of birth their families in order to stay with his wife and daughter.....why!!!!
> 
> 
> Cheers UKBA!!!!!!


There has to be a reason for refusal. Visas aren't refused with no explanation.


----------



## tabagirl

Hi Hertsfem

Sorry not 100% sure think it was a time related one of 5 years....that one expired and she reapplied for extension end of 2011. This was was refused in 2012. But she had married my son Feb 2012 and therefore application made for spouse visa.


----------



## ben89

RedCello said:


> On Friday, I e-mailed the UKBA and asked them what my decision was after receiving my decision e-mail. I figured it was a long shot but didn't want to wait until Wednesday. I awoke to an e-mail today (Monday) telling me that they could confirm that my application had been approved and my visa has been issued. Furthermore FedEx has stated my passport should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Country applied from : USA
> Visa Type: Spouse settlement/Category A
> Date online application: 31 JULY 2013 (priority)
> Date Biometrics: 05 August 2013
> Date documents sent via UPS: 06 August 2013
> Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 08 August 2013
> Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 13th 2013
> Projected timeline given : None
> Date I received email stating "decision has been made": August 30th 2013 (13 business days (+1 Bank Holiday))
> ***I emailed the UKBA on 30/08/13 asking if my visa has been approved and the replied on 02/09/13 saying it has.
> Expected passport arrival: September 3rd 2013
> 
> Flight to my new home with my husband!!!: September 10th 2013 !!!!!!:wave:
> 
> Thank you to Joppy, Nyclon, and everyone one who helped us achieve this result!


Hi everyone ..

I had the decision email today, is there anyone I can email to find out yes or no ?

Just wanna book flights etc


----------



## MattDitch

Hi, if you reply to the email you received it is possible that the case worker will email back with a yes or no...

this is according to the posts that I have seen on the subject on this site


----------



## MattDitch

Country applied from : Canada
Visa Type: Fiance
Date online application: 20th August (priority)
Date Biometrics: 20 August 2013
Date documents sent via UPS: 20 August 2013
Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 23 August 2013
Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 27th 2013
Projected timeline given : None
Date I received email stating "decision has been made": 5 September

Expected passport arrival: September 9

So Excited...it was a huge stress and lots of calls the sheffield office (not an easy number to find) but the staff there were very compassionate to our particular circumstance...

SHE'S COMING HOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stompie

Hi All

Here are a status update:

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14 June 2013
Date biometrics taken: 18 June 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19 June 2013
Office location processing your visa: VFS Port Elizabeth
Projected timeline given: 6-12 Weeks
Date your visa was received: 6 September 2013
number of working days it took to process: 58 Days
Visa granted!!!!!!!

Received my passport/visa today!!!! After a very long wait we are going home. Good luck to all of you still waiting and thank you every last one that gave advice and help during this process


----------



## Water Dragon

*Only 9 Days in Processing!!*

Country applied from : USA
Visa Type: Spouse Settlement/Category A
Date online application: 8/22/2013 (Paid for Priority Service)
Date Biometrics: 8/23/2013
Date documents sent via FedEx (International Priority): 8/23/2013
Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 8/27/2013
Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: 8/29/2013
Projected timeline given : none
Date received email from Sheffield confirming a decision has been made: 9/6/2013 (only 9 days from receipt!!!)
Visa received:

I'll be haunting the FedEx tracking site now!!!! I can't believe it was done so quickly. Now to finish packing!!! :cheer2:

Laurel & Alex


----------



## bluesky2015

MattDitch said:


> Country applied from : Canada
> Visa Type: Fiance
> Date online application: 20th August (priority)
> Date Biometrics: 20 August 2013
> Date documents sent via UPS: 20 August 2013
> Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 23 August 2013
> Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 27th 2013
> Projected timeline given : None
> Date I received email stating "decision has been made": 5 September
> 
> Expected passport arrival: September 9
> 
> So Excited...it was a huge stress and lots of calls the sheffield office (not an easy number to find) but the staff there were very compassionate to our particular circumstance...
> 
> SHE'S COMING HOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats  I have question..I recently applied for a Fiance Visa but I did not include the history of our relationship.. you do guys think it will effect my case..Thank you


----------



## Joppa

waiting.stars said:


> Congrats  I have question..I recently applied for a Fiance Visa but I did not include the history of our relationship.. you do guys think it will effect my case..Thank you


It may. It depends on the overall quality of your application.


----------



## bluesky2015

Joppa said:


> It may. It depends on the overall quality of your application.


O God, I am very concern now.. do you think they might ask me later or they will not accept my application ???


----------



## Joppa

Can't tell, as I haven't seen your application.


----------



## Glenda09

Country applying from: Guatemala
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14 July 2013
Date biometrics taken: 14 August 2013 Panama
Date documents sent via DHL: 19 August 2013 to Bogota, Colombia
Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 20 August 2013
Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 21th 2013
Projected timeline given : 43 days
Date Waiting ....


----------



## Glenda09

*Update pls*



amaquima said:


> Ok, I can finally do this
> Here I go!
> 
> Country applying from: HONDURAS
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse
> Date application submitted (online): June 19
> Date first attempt to get my biometrics taken at Bogota: June 27
> Paid appointment for Biometrics appointment at Panama: June 27
> Date biometrics were finally taken at Panama: July 11
> Supporting documents sent to Bogota: July 12 (Currently located at Guatemala!)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A yet
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
> Email received that application is being processed: N/A
> Date Visa email issued : N/A
> Projected timeline given: N/A
> Date your visa was received: N/A


And what happend?


----------



## Water Dragon

*Spouse Visa Received!!!*

Country applied from : USA
Visa Type: Spouse Settlement/Category A
Date online application: 8/22/2013 (Paid for Priority Service)
Date Biometrics: 8/23/2013
Date documents sent via FedEx (International Priority): 8/23/2013
Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 8/27/2013
Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: 8/29/2013
Projected timeline given : none
Date received email from Sheffield confirming a decision has been made: 9/6/2013 (only 9 working days from receipt!!!)
Visa received: 9/9/2013 at 9:10am

10 Working Days from receipt to delivery!!! eace:

My plane tickets are booked and I'm ready to finish my packing. I am beyond excited to know that in 16 days I will be with my husband in Scotland. :roll:

Thank you so much to everyone who posts and helps with questions!
Laurel & Alex


----------



## gnomepilot

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa (category A, job offer, plus cash savings); Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 9
Date biometrics taken: Aug 2
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug 5th
Date email confirmation of receipts of documents received: Aug 14th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received: Email confirmation Sept 5th
Date VISA received: Sept 9th

Seven working days from arrival of documents in Sheffield to receive email confirmation of receipt.
Fifteen working days to receive confirmation of visa.
Two working days to receive visa and documents.


----------



## Hopeful3

Thought I'd pop in...'bout time seeing as I've been lurking for months while sorting this Fiance Visa Lol! Firstly the site is fantastic, loads of information to be found, and I can't tell ya how helpful the timelines are to those of us anxiously watching our emails for a decision. Congrats to those that have received their much-anticipated Visas!!! 

So here's where we are:
Biometrics Appt & Priority Settlement Application (Fiance Visa) Sent to Sheffield Office - 3/9/13
FedEx Tracking Confirms Delivery - 5/9/13
Email from Sheffield Office Stating Docs Arrived & Being Processed - 5/9/13
Email Stating Decision is Made - TBD (Will post soon )

Something a little different from previous posts I've seen, in case it's of help to anyone...
Email confirming receipt was issued on the same day as the delivery of documents. I found this to be quite hopeful for a quick reply as many others have had a lapse btw delivery and confirmation from the Office. 
However, no timeline was given in the email. In fact, it stated the following which I've not seen in other threads:

"Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed.

Priority Service:

Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications. Please be aware that currently because of high numbers of applications we cannot guarantee the exact date that a decision will be made on your application.

Here's to hoping that is not a sign of a backlog in applications at the mo...


----------



## bluesky2015

Hopeful3 said:


> Thought I'd pop in...'bout time seeing as I've been lurking for months while sorting this Fiance Visa Lol! Firstly the site is fantastic, loads of information to be found, and I can't tell ya how helpful the timelines are to those of us anxiously watching our emails for a decision. Congrats to those that have received their much-anticipated Visas!!!
> 
> So here's where we are:
> Biometrics Appt & Priority Settlement Application (Fiance Visa) Sent to Sheffield Office - 3/9/13
> FedEx Tracking Confirms Delivery - 5/9/13
> Email from Sheffield Office Stating Docs Arrived & Being Processed - 5/9/13
> Email Stating Decision is Made - TBD (Will post soon )
> 
> Something a little different from previous posts I've seen, in case it's of help to anyone...
> Email confirming receipt was issued on the same day as the delivery of documents. I found this to be quite hopeful for a quick reply as many others have had a lapse btw delivery and confirmation from the Office.
> However, no timeline was given in the email. In fact, it stated the following which I've not seen in other threads:
> 
> "Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed.
> 
> Priority Service:
> 
> Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications. Please be aware that currently because of high numbers of applications we cannot guarantee the exact date that a decision will be made on your application.
> 
> Here's to hoping that is not a sign of a backlog in applications at the mo...


Hi, thank you for the info, I got this email last week saying "your UK visa application has been received at the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK and organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer." what does that mean?
Thank you..


----------



## Hopeful3

waiting.stars said:


> Hi, thank you for the info, I got this email last week saying "your UK visa application has been received at the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK and organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer." what does that mean?
> Thank you..


Hiya Stars!
I'm no expert, but I'll do my best to help...I think it sounds quite promising to be honest 

The ECO decides the outcome of your Visa. From the email they sent, I would think you're "on the desk" so to speak. Did you go the "priority" or "non-priority" route? Keep us posted for sure on the processing time and sending happy thoughts your way in the meantime!


----------



## bluesky2015

Hopeful3 said:


> Hiya Stars!
> I'm no expert, but I'll do my best to help...I think it sounds quite promising to be honest
> 
> The ECO decides the outcome of your Visa. From the email they sent, I would think you're "on the desk" so to speak. Did you go the "priority" or "non-priority" route? Keep us posted for sure on the processing time and sending happy thoughts your way in the meantime!


That is very sweet of you. I did not use "priority", just regular..which later on i regret it. 
I will for sure keep you posted..and thank you for sending your positive thoughts, I highly appreciate it ...I wish the best of luck to you as well...


----------



## MonteZuma

My first post - and a very positive experience to report:

Applied from: AUSTRALIA
for: SPOUSE - ENTRY CLEARANCE
Submitted online: 28 AUG 13
Biometrics: 2 SEP 13 SYDNEY (and APPLICATION POSTED AT SYDNEY GPO)
Received UK Border Agency office: 4 SEP 13 
Office location processing your visa: MANILA
Projected timeline given: EX MANILA WITHIN 10 WORKING DAYS OF ARRIVAL IN MANILA (ie TO ME BEFORE ABOUT 24 SEP 13)
Date your visa was received: 10 SEP 13

I paid for priority processing.

From the date I posted the application, to the date I received the visa in my hand in less than 8 full days.

I was fastidious in preparing the application and used some of the tips I read here.

Vital Stats and other info useful to new applicants
- Married 3 years ago and lived together so that was not a complication
- Used cash savings to meet financial requirement
- Sent old passport which had recently been renewed
- Used Express Post and sign on delivery and posted at GPO on day of biometrics
- Only one passport photo needs to be sent
- organised into sections with a header sheet explaining what evidence was in each section
- used sticky notes to make it clear what bits of evidence I wanted returned, but they returned almost everything I sent, including bank statements that I didn't copy

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR APPLICATIONS!

Les


----------



## juhi

Hi all, I got mine today but have been refused on the basis of genuinity of the relationship and for my english language requirement, really disheartened. 
They have asked me for my original certificates for my M.A and B.ed degress and need more proof to show our relationship is genuine as it has been lengthy 1n half yr I have been away, though I submitted electricity and telephone bills under his name here in India as staying with my in-laws.
I feel atleast they could have interviewed me or called me for futher proofs but not jump on direct decision but anyway, for the time being very stressed.

Have to work out on the appeal process now and God knows how much time will it take now.:-((


----------



## kit88

My husband and I have been long term readers of this forum and found it essential whilst pereparing our application. Thank you! I found it especially reassuring to check this thread while waiting for a decision so I thought i would post my timeline here. Good luck to those of you still waiting.

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied: Spouse Visa -Cateregory A (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Aug 5th
Date biometrics taken: Aug 12th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug 14th
Date email confirmation of receipts of documents received: Aug 19th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none
Decision has been made email: Sept 6th
Date VISA was issued: Sept 3rd
Date VISA was rercieved: Sept 9th


----------



## ljmlondon

Hello all,

My fiancé and I just got the email stating,

"A decision has been made on your clients UK visa application. Your clients application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK. etc........."

I have read others getting this email but THERE IS NOT A YES OR NO and it is frustrating!

For others who have been through this, is this good or bad? We paid for priority service and it was received last Thursday and here it is Wednesday and we got our answer. Surely it is good news.

Any feeback please!!! We are VERY nervous!!!


----------



## Joppa

As I have repeated countless times, wait until you get your passport back. It's a general email sent to all applicants when their documents are being returned. It's just as possible to be rejected quickly as to be approved.


----------



## ljmlondon

thought so, thanks!


----------



## flowered

Country applying from: LEBANON world bridge
Type of visa applied for: spouse visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): in person
Date biometrics taken: July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July
Office location processing your visa: Worldbridge
number of days : 53 working days/ one week less than3 months
Date your visa was received: Yesterdayyyyy
the world bridge ddnt accept to give me answers by phone regarding the results,
i couldnt stay home and wait till next day that the postman come to my region!!! i took a 2 and half hour in bus and headed to the aramex headoffice and open it and open my passport and saww the visaaa YUPIIIII 
planing to travel veryy soooooooon to my husband <3 <3 
this country accepted to have me for settlement... United kingdom je t'aime and i will make sure you will like me tooo


----------



## redalazade

My current timeline:

Country applied from : Jamaica
Visa Type: Fiance
Date online application: 7th August 2013
Date Biometrics/Document submission: 22nd August 2013
Desired date of travel: tomorrow if possible
Projected timeline given : By 11 November 2013
STILL WAITING 3 WEEKS TODAY

Please lord let this application be successful,


----------



## nikki_d

redalazade said:


> My current timeline:
> 
> Country applied from : Jamaica
> Visa Type: Fiance
> Date online application: 7th August 2013
> Date Biometrics/Document submission: 22nd August 2013
> Desired date of travel: tomorrow if possible
> Projected timeline given : By 11 November 2013
> STILL WAITING 3 WEEKS TODAY
> 
> Please lord let this application be successful,


Hi redalazade

I have been reading yrs and another forum members queries/questions re yr jamaican partners, but was unable to write anything bcoz i lost my password lol...have now found it
I read posts everyday but dont really post anyrhing myself!
Have got loads of advise frm other members posts though 

Just thought id let u know my husband applied for spouse visa frm kingston on 26th June and we are still waiting...10 weeks so far and it is no fun and very stressful!!! Unless u applied priority it seems they take the full time given which is 3 mth...i had a solicitor in kingston check our application over because we have a couple of minor issues and she advised that prior to the rule changes you could say 6 weeks but since then they seem to be taking it to the wire and sometimes waiting until the last day given if not after that and she said this has happened with the majority of her settlement cases. Sorry to be bearer of bad news and maybe for fiance visa its different and i hope you dont have to wait as long as us...and still waiting....i dont know what we will do if we get refused..anyway good luck to you


----------



## redalazade

Thanks for that, i pray to god it don't take that long, does anyone know if you can pay for priority service after the application has been sent?


----------



## Joppa

_"You must pay for the Settlement Priority service before you attend your appointment at the Visa Application Centre."_https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/Content.aspx?Tag=Services_page#SPS

So the answer seems no, but send an email to WorldBridge to confirm: https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/SendAnEmail.aspx


----------



## redalazade

thanks for that, i have just read that and it looks like the visa applicant has to have travelled in the last 5 years, so that counts us out.

just sit and wait i guess


----------



## OrganisedChaos

That's my understanding too! Which is why I didnt waste $300.


----------



## nikki_d

We had a couple of complications so thought best not to apply priority....but wishing we did 10 weeks down the line lol


----------



## signifi

My fiance received her UK visa today! 

Country applying from: Russia
Type of visa applied: Fiance (Marriage) Settlement Visa - Cateregory A 
Date application submitted (online): Aug 12th
Date biometrics taken: Aug 15th (and application/docs submitted in person in Moscow)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug 15th
Date email confirmation of receipts of documents received: Aug 16th
Office location processing your visa: Moscow
Projected timeline given: none
Decision has been made email: Sept 11th
Date VISA was issued: Sept 10th
Date VISA was received: Sept 13th (delivered by post)


----------



## bluesky2015

signifi said:


> My fiance received her UK visa today!
> 
> Country applying from: Russia
> Type of visa applied: Fiance (Marriage) Settlement Visa - Cateregory A
> Date application submitted (online): Aug 12th
> Date biometrics taken: Aug 15th (and application/docs submitted in person in Moscow)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug 15th
> Date email confirmation of receipts of documents received: Aug 16th
> Office location processing your visa: Moscow
> Projected timeline given: none
> Decision has been made email: Sept 11th
> Date VISA was issued: Sept 10th
> Date VISA was received: Sept 13th (delivered by post)


Hi congrats,

Did you use the priority service?


----------



## signifi

No, there is no priority service for this type of visa in Russia.


----------



## bluesky2015

signifi said:


> No, there is no priority service for this type of visa in Russia.


Ok, thank you for the reply.. I am still waiting for mine...I did not use the priority either, although I live in the US and we have the option for this service..


----------



## nyari

I'd like to express my sincere gratitude to everyone on this forum and particularly 2farapart , Joppa, Leanne, and nyclon ! You guys may God bless you with all of what you desire. I got my visa on monday the 9th of September after I had been 1st denied in January while having used a lawyer. Now I followed all the advise you gave me and I'm so happy I can finally join my husband. Briefly I applied for my spouse visa on 12 July from Zimbabwe (sent to Pretoria), took 38 working days and will be flying out on the 29th of September to London. God bless you so much:amen:


----------



## juhi

nyari said:


> I'd like to express my sincere gratitude to everyone on this forum and particularly 2farapart , Joppa, Leanne, and nyclon ! You guys may God bless you with all of what you desire. I got my visa on monday the 9th of September after I had been 1st denied in January while having used a lawyer. Now I followed all the advise you gave me and I'm so happy I can finally join my husband. Briefly I applied for my spouse visa on 12 July from Zimbabwe (sent to Pretoria), took 38 working days and will be flying out on the 29th of September to London. God bless you so much:amen:



Hi nyari- congrats on joining ur hubby - all the best, just wanna ask something after getting denied in january did u apply as a fresh applicant in july or was it the result of an appeal which u got in 38 working days??


----------



## KHP

Glenda09 said:


> Country applying from: Guatemala
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 14 July 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 14 August 2013 Panama
> Date documents sent via DHL: 19 August 2013 to Bogota, Colombia
> Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 20 August 2013
> Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 21th 2013
> Projected timeline given : 43 days
> Date Waiting ....


Good luck Glenda. My husband has just applied from Guatemala too. There aren't many settlement apps from Guate so we'll be following your progress.

Type of visa applied for: Settlement - spouse
Date application submitted (online): 5 Sept 2013
Date biometrics taken in Panama: 12 Sept 2013
Date documents sent via DHL: 13 Sept 2013
Date received email from visa hub: waiting....

We're so nervous now... I thought once the app was sent we'd feel relieved but the stress has just been notched up. Good luck to everyone waiting. Primero dios.

KHP


----------



## nyari

juhi said:


> Hi nyari- congrats on joining ur hubby - all the best, just wanna ask something after getting denied in january did u apply as a fresh applicant in july or was it the result of an appeal which u got in 38 working days??


Yes I did reapply , I did not appeal my case.


----------



## juhi

*Thanks*



nyari said:


> Yes I did reapply , I did not appeal my case.


I am too reapplying as found it to be worthy instead of waiting in a queue for hearing with no guarantee of visa in hand. Thanks once again


----------



## Canman

Came across this forum when checking timelines after submission of my settlement visa application to Sheffield. Thought would post my timeline to inform others. Good luck to those going through this process!

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied: Spouse Visa - Category B (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): Aug 2, 2013
Date biometrics taken: Aug 27, 2013
Date email confirmation of receipt of documents received: Sep 2, 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none
Decision has been made email: Sep11, 2013
Date VISA was issued: Sept 10, 2013
Date VISA was received: Sept 13, 2013


----------



## abidabzhussain

*Timeline*

Country applied from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied: Spouse Visa - Category A .. 
Date online form filled on visa4uk website: May 11, 2013
Date bio metrics taken and documents submitted: May 16, 2013
Office location processing visa: BHC Islamabad
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date VISA was issued: Sept 04, 2013
Date VISA was received: Sept 05, 2013. 

i wish they had priority service in Pakistan as the wait was too long...


----------



## OrganisedChaos

abidabzhussain said:


> Country applied from: Pakistan
> Type of visa applied: Spouse Visa - Category A ..
> Date online form filled on visa4uk website: May 11, 2013
> Date bio metrics taken and documents submitted: May 16, 2013
> Office location processing visa: BHC Islamabad
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date VISA was issued: Sept 04, 2013
> Date VISA was received: Sept 05, 2013.
> 
> i wish they had priority service in Pakistan as the wait was too long...


Congrats!
Was there any reason it took so long?


----------



## abidabzhussain

I was lucky i got it early compared to many others.

They have staff shortage in embassy and some applicants from april are still waiting.


----------



## moosejaw

Hi, I've been reading this forum for months and it helped immensely with the stress of submitting a spouse visa application but I've never posted. Now I want to share my timeline so maybe I can help others!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): August 6, 2013
Date biometrics taken: August 9, 2013
Date supporting docs sent to Sheffield UK: August 14, 2013 (UPS) - 5 pounds of paper, passports, and paperclips!
Date documentation was received and got email saying it was being processed priority: August 19, 2013
Projected timeline given: none
Date I got an email saying a "decision has been made": September 5, 2013 (13 working days)
Date I got an email response to my question "what is the decision!?": September 9, 2013 (your visa has been issued!)
Date I received my visa: September 16, 2013

Some notes -
I had a refusal of entry to the UK in May 2013 and was incredibly worried about this! I included the refusal docs but didn't mention the refusal in my cover letter. The refusal was because they didn't believe I was going to leave when I said I was, even though I had never overstayed and did not lie to or try to deceive them. But that is another story! So, I think the good news is, a refusal of entry is not a dealbreaker for this visa as long as you have a solid application (we met the financial requirement by salary (Cat A), my husband owns his flat, we sent tons of relationship evidence).

My visa docs were stuck in customs in the UK (Castle Donnington) from Sept 5 - Sept 13. We called UPS every day but they can't do anything about it. Others on this forum had received their visa decision email the same day as me and had their visas in hand by Sept 9! Why did mine get stuck? Who knows, but I hope this does not happen to you!

Sheffield kept copies of the marriage certificate and all of my husbands payslips and employment documentation, and all of our relationship evidence had clearly been looked through. I have to believe that's the important stuff they are looking for, so keep that in mind!

I am finally finally flying this weekend to be with my husband after 2 months apart (right after our wedding in the US!)

Good luck to everyone on here still waiting! It is the worst, but it will end!


----------



## juhi

*Congrats and all the best*



moosejaw said:


> Hi, I've been reading this forum for months and it helped immensely with the stress of submitting a spouse visa application but I've never posted. Now I want to share my timeline so maybe I can help others!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online): August 6, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: August 9, 2013
> Date supporting docs sent to Sheffield UK: August 14, 2013 (UPS) - 5 pounds of paper, passports, and paperclips!
> Date documentation was received and got email saying it was being processed priority: August 19, 2013
> Projected timeline given: none
> Date I got an email saying a "decision has been made": September 5, 2013 (13 working days)
> Date I got an email response to my question "what is the decision!?": September 9, 2013 (your visa has been issued!)
> Date I received my visa: September 16, 2013
> 
> Some notes -
> I had a refusal of entry to the UK in May 2013 and was incredibly worried about this! I included the refusal docs but didn't mention the refusal in my cover letter. The refusal was because they didn't believe I was going to leave when I said I was, even though I had never overstayed and did not lie to or try to deceive them. But that is another story! So, I think the good news is, a refusal of entry is not a dealbreaker for this visa as long as you have a solid application (we met the financial requirement by salary (Cat A), my husband owns his flat, we sent tons of relationship evidence).
> 
> My visa docs were stuck in customs in the UK (Castle Donnington) from Sept 5 - Sept 13. We called UPS every day but they can't do anything about it. Others on this forum had received their visa decision email the same day as me and had their visas in hand by Sept 9! Why did mine get stuck? Who knows, but I hope this does not happen to you!
> 
> Sheffield kept copies of the marriage certificate and all of my husbands payslips and employment documentation, and all of our relationship evidence had clearly been looked through. I have to believe that's the important stuff they are looking for, so keep that in mind!
> 
> I am finally finally flying this weekend to be with my husband after 2 months apart (right after our wedding in the US!)
> 
> Good luck to everyone on here still waiting! It is the worst, but it will end!


fell very happy for ya, so if applying fresh no need to mention about the refusal (will keep this in mind I am in a situation where yet to decide about the appeal or apply fresh, though have gathered all evidences which they need mainly about the relationship- its really annoying or I must say awkward to prove the relationship by providing evidences which never thought of sharing with anyone. wish we too had priority service:-(


----------



## Joppa

juhi said:


> fell very happy for ya, so if applying fresh no need to mention about the refusal (will keep this in mind I am in a situation where yet to decide about the appeal or apply fresh, though have gathered all evidences which they need mainly about the relationship- its really annoying or I must say awkward to prove the relationship by providing evidences which never thought of sharing with anyone. wish we too had priority service:-(


Read the post again. The poster did mention it, but didn't refer to it in their letter of introduction/sponsorship. You must mention it, or you will get an automatic rejection because of dishonesty (concealing material fact), and they can easily find out through your personal details and biometrics. Also in the OP's case, it was a refused entry for a visit, not rejected settlement visa application, which is far more serious.


----------



## moosejaw

juhi said:


> fell very happy for ya, so if applying fresh no need to mention about the refusal (will keep this in mind


Hi Juhi
Thanks! But listen to Joppa because I don't want to mislead anyone. I was completely honest about my refusal of entry - I included all the documents and indicated it on my application form. I just didn't mention it in my letter of introduction (nor did my spouse in his) because we didn't want to draw extra attention to it. But refusal of entry is not a visa refusal. If you've had a visa refusal and don't mention it when you submit a new application you will be in real trouble!


----------



## juhi

*Sorry*



moosejaw said:


> Hi Juhi
> Thanks! But listen to Joppa because I don't want to mislead anyone. I was completely honest about my refusal of entry - I included all the documents and indicated it on my application form. I just didn't mention it in my letter of introduction (nor did my spouse in his) because we didn't want to draw extra attention to it. But refusal of entry is not a visa refusal. If you've had a visa refusal and don't mention it when you submit a new application you will be in real trouble!


My apology to moosejaw for misunderstanding ur statement -thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Hopeful3

Email received stating "a decision has been made" - 17/9/13 Fingers crossed!


----------



## bluesky2015

Hopeful3 said:


> Email received stating "a decision has been made" - 17/9/13 Fingers crossed!


Congrats

More info please


----------



## KHP

KHP said:


> Good luck Glenda. My husband has just applied from Guatemala too. There aren't many settlement apps from Guate so we'll be following your progress.
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - spouse
> Date application submitted (online): 5 Sept 2013
> Date biometrics taken in Panama: 12 Sept 2013
> Date documents sent via DHL: 13 Sept 2013


Date received email from visa hub: *17 Sept 2013*
Timeline given: 55 working days (seems like a long wait)


KHP


----------



## bluesky2015

juhi said:


> fell very happy for ya, so if applying fresh no need to mention about the refusal (will keep this in mind I am in a situation where yet to decide about the appeal or apply fresh, though have gathered all evidences which they need mainly about the relationship- its really annoying or I must say awkward to prove the relationship by providing evidences which never thought of sharing with anyone. wish we too had priority service:-(


Hi,

I received an email from the UK visa section a few weeks ago that they got my documents but they never give me any Timeline (wait time). Just said that our regular processing time will take 12 to 24 weeks. Any suggestions? I applied from US for Fiance visa.
Thank you.


----------



## amo7ale

Country applying from: Venezuela
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26 July 2013 
Date biometrics taken: 1 August 2013 Caracas Date received in Bogota, Colombia: 5 August 2013
Projected timeline given : 43 days Date (currently 33 days of waiting)


----------



## juhi

waiting.stars said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received an email from the UK visa section a few weeks ago that they got my documents but they never give me any Timeline (wait time). Just said that our regular processing time will take 12 to 24 weeks. Any suggestions? I applied from US for Fiance visa.
> Thank you.


Hello waiting stars, 

They usually donot mail or mention the timelines in particular, b'coz its mentioned on the UKBA site about the processing times. As u have applied from US then u would have gone for the priority service, they do have this service in US. Anyway best of luck may u get ur visa soon.

Regards
Juhi


----------



## bluesky2015

juhi said:


> Hello waiting stars,
> 
> They usually donot mail or mention the timelines in particular, b'coz its mentioned on the UKBA site about the processing times. As u have applied from US then u would have gone for the priority service, they do have this service in US. Anyway best of luck may u get ur visa soon.
> 
> Regards
> Juhi


Hi Juhi,

Thank you for the reply. Unfortunately, I did not use the priority service which i really regret now ... How long to you think it might take without the priority ??
Thank you..


----------



## juhi

It may take upto 60 working days i.e approx 3 months to issue settlement visas. Most of us have waited that long for the result. Unfortunatley we donot have priority service in our country for this type of visa but it was really worth for u as the service is available in US. Anyway long way to go, keep up ur spirit and hope for the best.


----------



## bluesky2015

juhi said:


> It may take upto 60 working days i.e approx 3 months to issue settlement visas. Most of us have waited that long for the result. Unfortunatley we donot have priority service in our country for this type of visa but it was really worth for u as the service is available in US. Anyway long way to go, keep up ur spirit and hope for the best.


Thank you again for the reply. I wish I would have used the priority service but I guess I have to wait now


----------



## travellingwu

Finally I get to post here with good news!

Visa applied for: EEA2 (Residence documentation for family of EEA national)
12 July 2013 - Application submitted
20 July 2013 - COA received

1 Aug 2013 - Request for return of passport to fly home to attend a very close friend's wedding
27 Aug 2013 - Sent reminder asking what happened to my passport request?!?
31 Aug 2013 - Missed friend's wedding (Yes I was willing to buy a very last minute air ticket)
3 Sep 2013 - Correct passport returns, accompanied with a letter saying "Here is your Moroccan passport" - I'm Singaporean... It's nowhere near Morocco..

19 Sep 2013 - EEA2 and supporting documents arrive in the post

My only gripe about my visa is that it's stuck on some thin paper which does not fit nicely in my passport and I'm sure will tear sometime in the next 5 years. They have these nicely sized cards for the EEA1 documents, why couldn't they give the rest of something similar?

Anyway, happy days. Time to book a holiday!


----------



## Glenda09

KHP said:


> Date received email from visa hub: *17 Sept 2013*
> Timeline given: 55 working days (seems like a long wait)
> 
> 
> KHP


Is a long time but i will have new soon. I have 23 day any news jet!

Regards


----------



## Glenda09

amo7ale said:


> Country applying from: Venezuela
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 26 July 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 1 August 2013 Caracas Date received in Bogota, Colombia: 5 August 2013
> Projected timeline given : 43 days Date (currently 33 days of waiting)


Hi

I applied form Guatemala 21 August in Bogota. So I hope you have news in some days pls update!

Thanks


----------



## Glenda09

Is a long time but i hope you have news soon. I have 23 day any news jet! I am still waiting.


----------



## Glenda09

Glenda09 said:


> Is a long time but i will have new soon. I have 23 day any news jet!
> 
> Regards



Sorry My english is bad.  so re write...
Is a long time but i hope you have news soon. I have 23 day any news jet! I am still waiting


----------



## Norsk

Norsk said:


> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: EEA2
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 31th of January 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Manchester, I suppose
> Projected timeline given: 6 months
> Date your visa was received: Still pending.


We received our passports with the residence documentation today, after more than 7 1/2 months of waiting. This case didn't get solved without some extra fight. When we turned the 7 months mark, we got in touch with people of some authority outside the home office. Those people got in touch with their contacts within the UKBA, who subsequently solved our case in one week. It was alluded to the fact that our case had to be re-found. At the end of the day, we are so happy and grateful, but to all of you out there waiting abnormally long, it might be that you have to get creative about the attention your case deserves.


----------



## FlyingSlug

*Surprisingly quick*

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): 3/8/13
Date biometrics taken: 6/8/13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12/8/13
Office location processing your visa: Sydney/Manilla
Date your visa confirmation email was received: Today ! 

We didn't expect to hear for at least another month so, although we're delighted, we're also panicking (and will have to bring wedding date forwards - aargh !)

I'd like to thank various posters, especially Joppa, for their help and advice - I'm sure that without it our application wouldn't have gone through so quickly


----------



## ricosuave

So i am on working Day 33. Was given a timeline of 40 working days. so 7 more working days to go. I was wondering, if its been this long chances are i should get the visa right ? Do they take 40 working days to tell you , you have been rejected?


----------



## OrganisedChaos

It depends on where you are in the queue and any checks they might carry out. The processing time has no bearing on the decision made.


----------



## confusius

confusius said:


> Country applied from : United States
> Visa Type: Fiance Visa
> Date online application: 17th July 2013
> Date Biometrics: 19th July 2013
> Documents sent from US to Sheffield: 26th July 2013
> Email received stating docs received by UKBA office: 15th August 2013 (not priority)
> Projected timeline given: none...see below
> Date your visa was received: still waiting
> 
> I am SO regretting we didn't go down the priority route...
> 
> The email we rec'd said the following: _95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date._ - is this our timeline?
> Also, does "application date" mean when we submitted the online form on 17th July?
> 
> I am really stressed and worried considering we have a wedding date of 6th December booked (more than 5 months after the application date...). Ugh!


Omgggg!!! i have not received an email stating a decision has been made, but i just checked the tracking number of our return and it says the package was picked up from Sheffield on Friday for despatch back to America with an estimated arrival of Thursday 26th!!!

I feel sick! please let it include a visa for her...goddamn, she's asleep right now and has no idea of this!


----------



## KHP

Glenda09 said:


> Sorry My english is bad.  so re write...
> Is a long time but i hope you have news soon. I have 23 day any news jet! I am still waiting


I hope you hear something soon Glenda. I left my husband at the airport in Guatemala on Saturday and it was heartbreaking! I just wish it didn't take so long to get a decision...
Good luck


----------



## bluesky2015

Hi,

So I sent my documents for Fiance visa from US a couple of weeks ago and by mistake I sent it to New York British Consulate, and when I found out that I was suppose to send it to UK visa office I lost my mind, but luckily, the UK office contacted me and confirmed that they received my documents. My question is, if they send back my documents after they make the decision, where will they send my documents, because I had a return payment for NY not UK. Is the office in UK going to send it to me directly or will send my document to NY?? I know its a bit confusing by any help would be highly appreciated..
Thank you..


----------



## slim89

*waiting*

Country applied from: Nigeria, Lagos
Visa type: spouse settlement 
Date online application: 26/6/13
Date submitted in person 21/8/13
Biometrics done: 21/8/13
Office where visa application is being processed: Sheffield

Documents sent to Ukba Sheffield via DHL ukba received docs 2/9/13
Current status: your application has been forwarded to British high commission (22/8/13)
The wait is killing me.


----------



## HW2009

*Application Mailed-Now Wait Begins*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Wife Settlement Visa (paid for priority service)
Date application submitted (online): September 11, 2013
Date biometrics taken: September 20, 2013
Date Mailed Visa Application to Sheffield using UPS: September 23, 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:


----------



## HazeyJane

Waiting.Stars,

I'm in the same boat as you. I sent my application priority to the NY offices, as one sheet had requested, only to find out it was meant to be sent to Sheffield. Thankfully the application was forwarded to Sheffield, but I am not sure how they will be sending it back. I am hoping they will forward it to their NY offices and send it back with the prepaid waybill from there....but this could be a long shot. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Wife Settlement Visa (paid for priority service)
Date application submitted (online): September 7, 2013
Date biometrics taken: September 10, 2013
Date Mailed Visa Application to NY using UPS: September 11, 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Email stating documentation was received by UKBA office: September 16, 2013
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## nouman1327

Finally I got my COA today.thnx to Joppa ' Jorge .
Application sent: 02/08/13 
Received at ukba(Durham): 05/08/13
Acknowledgement received: 09/08/13(dated:06/08/13)
COA received: 04/09/13 RC RECEIVED;;;;;;;;???? COA SENT TO WRING ADDRESS BY HOME OFFICE ON 08/08/2013. I call but no solution.update address online but no solution.wrote to liverpool office but no solution and finally Emailed them and got response from:- [email protected] Within 2days with dual apology and informed me that address has been updated and a new 

COA SENT TO ME dated: 29/08/2013. Thnx again Joppa.

RC RECEIVED:25/09/2013(dated 17/09/2013)
Total processing time;



Thnx again joppa & jrge.IM FEELING LIKE SUPERMAN.thnx thnx thnx.u guys saved a lot of money.luv u alllllll


----------



## bluesky2015

HazeyJane said:


> Waiting.Stars,
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. I sent my application priority to the NY offices, as one sheet had requested, only to find out it was meant to be sent to Sheffield. Thankfully the application was forwarded to Sheffield, but I am not sure how they will be sending it back. I am hoping they will forward it to their NY offices and send it back with the prepaid waybill from there....but this could be a long shot.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Wife Settlement Visa (paid for priority service)
> Date application submitted (online): September 7, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: September 10, 2013
> Date Mailed Visa Application to NY using UPS: September 11, 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Email stating documentation was received by UKBA office: September 16, 2013
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date your visa was received: TBD


HazeyJane

Thank you for sharing your experience. Please keep us posted and I will too. Fingers crossed


----------



## slim89

*waiting*

Does the three month wait start from the date my husband did his biometrics? Or from the date Sheffield ukba receive supporting documents and application form? I'm a bit confused.


----------



## ricosuave

If they say 40 days do people hear from them on the 40th day itself ? I am on day 38 now.


----------



## HW2009

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Wife Settlement Visa (paid for priority service)
Date application submitted (online): September 11, 2013
Date biometrics taken: September 20, 2013
Date Mailed Visa Application to Sheffield using UPS: September 23, 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 26,2013
Projected timeline given: NONE
Date your visa was received:


----------



## ricosuave

slim89 said:


> Does the three month wait start from the date my husband did his biometrics? Or from the date Sheffield ukba receive supporting documents and application form? I'm a bit confused.


I think it starts from the day you get an email or message from them stating its under process now.


----------



## bluesky2015

Please, please, can someone tell me whom should i email to find out about the decision they have made on my application. I got an email today saying that they have made the decision but did not say anything if I got the visa or not....Please any suggestion will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Pultet

waiting.stars said:


> Please, please, can someone tell me whom should i email to find out about the decision they have made on my application. I got an email today saying that they have made the decision but did not say anything if I got the visa or not....Please any suggestion will be highly appreciated.


To be honest i don't think someone can tell you what the decision is, all u need to do is wait till you get the documents posted back to u or if they tell you it's ready for collection. there and then you can find out if it's refused you'll have letter of refusal if it's approved then you'll have it on the passport


----------



## bluesky2015

Pultet said:


> To be honest i don't think someone can tell you what the decision is, all u need to do is wait till you get the documents posted back to u or if they tell you it's ready for collection. there and then you can find out if it's refused you'll have letter of refusal if it's approved then you'll have it on the passport


Hi Pultet,

Thank you for your kind reply. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Glenda09

Glenda09 said:


> Country applying from: Guatemala
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 14 July 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 14 August 2013 Panama
> Date documents sent via DHL: 19 August 2013 to Bogota, Colombia
> Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 20 August 2013
> Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 21th 2013
> Projected timeline given : 43 days
> Date Waiting ....


Today 26 september I recived an email form UK Border Agency Bogota:
Dear Client:

Your answer to your visa application for the United Kingdom is ready. Your documents will be sent by FEDEX today.

Sincerely,
UKBA
Bogota

That bad...They not say anything...


----------



## bluesky2015

Glenda09 said:


> Today 26 september I recived an email form UK Border Agency Bogota:
> Dear Client:
> 
> Your answer to your visa application for the United Kingdom is ready. Your documents will be sent by FEDEX today.
> 
> Sincerely,
> UKBA
> Bogota
> 
> That bad...They not say anything...


O God, I received the same kind a of an email. I am not sure what the answer is ...


----------



## Glenda09

Good Luck to you i hope...the answer is yes!


----------



## bluesky2015

Glenda09 said:


> Good Luck to you i hope...the answer is yes!


Thank you, same to you


----------



## confusius

Country applied from : United States
Visa Type: Fiance Visa
Date online application: 17th July 2013
Date Biometrics: 19th July 2013
Documents sent from US to Sheffield: 26th July 2013
Email received stating docs received by UKBA office: 15th August 2013 (not priority)
Projected timeline given: NO TIMELINE GIVEN
Date email was received stating decision had been made: NOT RECEIVED
Date documents sent back from Sheffield: 20th September 2013
Date package received with visa inside: 26th September 2013
Date visa issued, according to passport: 18th September 2013


I make that 25 working days, from 15th Aug to 18th Sept, given that there was one bank holiday in there. Not bad at all, but it felt like an absolute eternity!

Yessssss!!!!


----------



## bluesky2015

confusius said:


> Country applied from : United States
> Visa Type: Fiance Visa
> Date online application: 17th July 2013
> Date Biometrics: 19th July 2013
> Documents sent from US to Sheffield: 26th July 2013
> Email received stating docs received by UKBA office: 15th August 2013 (not priority)
> Projected timeline given: NO TIMELINE GIVEN
> Date email was received stating decision had been made: NOT RECEIVED
> Date documents sent back from Sheffield: 20th September 2013
> Date package received with visa inside: 26th September 2013
> Date visa issued, according to passport: 18th September 2013
> 
> I make that 25 working days, from 15th Aug to 18th Sept, given that there was one bank holiday in there. Not bad at all, but it felt like an absolute eternity!
> 
> Yessssss!!!!


Congrats....

My situation is:
Country applied from : United States
Visa Type: Fiance Visa
Date online application: Aug 9th
Date Biometrics: 13th Aug
Documents sent from US to Sheffield: Sept 1
Email received stating docs received by UKBA office: Sept 4th (not priority)
Projected timeline given: NO TIMELINE GIVEN
Date email was received stating decision had been made: Sept 26th

I am concern that why I heard so early from them..because i was expecting at least 2 months and I did not even used priority service...Any suggestions... 
Thank you


----------



## Joppa

If you email the sender asking whether your visa has been issued, they may tell you one way or the other.


----------



## confusius

waiting.stars said:


> Congrats....
> 
> My situation is:
> Country applied from : United States
> Visa Type: Fiance Visa
> Date online application: Aug 9th
> Date Biometrics: 13th Aug
> Documents sent from US to Sheffield: Sept 1
> Email received stating docs received by UKBA office: Sept 4th (not priority)
> Projected timeline given: NO TIMELINE GIVEN
> Date email was received stating decision had been made: Sept 26th
> 
> I am concern that why I heard so early from them..because i was expecting at least 2 months and I did not even used priority service...Any suggestions...
> Thank you


Thank you 

It will only be a few more days until you know for definite - maybe they have cleared a backlog and got that has meant getting round to your case quicker? It seems like anything is possible and there are no guarantees that everyone receives emails from them or that each case takes as long as the next. I would take the fact you have heard as a positive - especially if you feel like you met all the criteria with your documents, but I absolutely know about the worrying 

Think positive and I hope there is good news for you soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bluesky2015

Joppa said:


> If you email the sender asking whether your visa has been issued, they may tell you one way or the other.


Thank you Joppa, I did send them an email yesterday and I am waiting for their reply...


----------



## bluesky2015

confusius said:


> Thank you
> 
> It will only be a few more days until you know for definite - maybe they have cleared a backlog and got that has meant getting round to your case quicker? It seems like anything is possible and there are no guarantees that everyone receives emails from them or that each case takes as long as the next. I would take the fact you have heard as a positive - especially if you feel like you met all the criteria with your documents, but I absolutely know about the worrying
> 
> Think positive and I hope there is good news for you soon! :fingerscrossed:


 HI Confusius,

Thank you for the reply.. I think you are right...lets wait and see.. I am very happy for you and for the rest of applicants who got their visas.. Have a happy life together with your soul mates


----------



## bluesky2015

Hi Joppa,

Unfortunately , my visa got refused, I am devastated, not sure what to do now. If you have any advice, I would highly appreciate it.

Thank you..


----------



## bluesky2015

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you Joppa, I did send them an email yesterday and I am waiting for their reply...


Hi Joppa,

Unfortunately , my visa got refused, I am devastated, not sure what to do now. If you have any advice, I would highly appreciate it.

Thank you..


----------



## Gizzy74

waiting.stars said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> Unfortunately , my visa got refused, I am devastated, not sure what to do now. If you have any advice, I would highly appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you..


If I recall correctly, you didn't include proof of the relationship and that can play a big factor in the decision since this type of visa is based on a relationship. In order for anyone to see why they made that decision, you would need to have the reason given by them that will include all of the specifics as to why.


----------



## bluesky2015

Gizzy74 said:


> If I recall correctly, you didn't include proof of the relationship and that can play a big factor in the decision since this type of visa is based on a relationship. In order for anyone to see why they made that decision, you would need to have the reason given by them that will include all of the specifics as to why.


Thank you for your kind reply. I did send them our pictures which we took when he visited the US, our fb chats and phone call records. What do you think my next step should be? Should i appeal and if I do, what other evidence do I have to send to prove our relationship beside the things I have mentioned before ?


----------



## Dinnaboss

Application inside uk

Il applied for spouse visa recently and my time line is 
Application send via post - 19th aug 2013
Letter from home office-23rd aug
Biomatric - 27 aug
Visa granted - 20th aug 2013

Finally got it


----------



## OrganisedChaos

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you for your kind reply. I did send them our pictures which we took when he visited the US, our fb chats and phone call records. What do you think my next step should be? Should i appeal and if I do, what other evidence do I have to send to prove our relationship beside the things I have mentioned before ?


It might be better to start a thread with the exact words of the refusal so forum members can guide you.


----------



## bluesky2015

OrganisedChaos said:


> It might be better to start a thread with the exact words of the refusal so forum members can guide you.


 Thank you.. but I do not know how to do that. Can you please help me in this?
Thank you again..


----------



## bluesky2015

2farapart said:


> I think that's unlikely; it's no different to anyone else's dilemma of being in a long distance international relationship. If you (as UK sponsor) easily meet the financial requirement, I suspect it's more likely to be a paperwork oversight. We won't know until you receive the official reason for refusal, but I notice a few things from your evidence list (note: these are just observations based on what you typed above):
> 
> A *P60* must be included if one has been issued (ie you have been in employment since before April 2012 - in any employment, not just your current job). It could be you just forgot to list that here.
> 
> Are you planning on sharing accommodation with your flat-mate, or are you going to live somewhere else? If sharing, you really need to provide a *housing inspection report *to demonstrate that there is no overcrowding and that there are adequate facilities available for your use.
> 
> The only other problem I can see is a *vast excess of paperwork*, some of it totally irrelevant and might have caused confusion. See what the refusal reason is first in case there is scope for an appeal, but if not and you choose to reapply, stick to the documentary evidence suggested on the forms and UKBA. You only need a representative sample (just a few pages with text highlighted) to show how your relationship evolved and that it is genuine - 50 pages and an undisclosed amount of emails was far too much) and a few photos from different occasions - not all 50! Above all, don't include your partner's bank statements and pay-slips unless he was working in the UK during the evidence period (I'm assuming not because he applied for a proposed civil partnership visa from Brazil) - these could well have totally confused the caseworker who might have assumed you were relying on his overseas income for the application - which of course is not allowed. Finally, don't include all the letters from friends and relatives - these are disregarded altogether.


Hi 2farapar,
My fiance visa got rejected yesterday and I am very disappointed and not sure what to do next. The UK visa section emailed me and said that I will get my documents and a letter from back by Monday. My fiance (sponsor) lives in UK and I live in the US as a foreign worker and due to my visa restriction, I am not able to travel and visit him as much as I want to and we meet once when he came to visit me in the US and we got engaged but we have been in contact through different means after that and we have provided all our communication records as well and the showed my bank statement that had more money then the criteria for the financial requirement.
Can you please help me to what to do next. I will appreciate that..
Thank you.


----------



## Hertsfem

waiting.stars said:


> we meet once when he came to visit me in the US and we got engaged


Surely meeting once and getting engaged does not show a true relationship?


----------



## bluesky2015

Hertsfem said:


> Surely meeting once and getting engaged does not show a true relationship?


But we have been in contact through electronic means from almost two years before he came to visit me to get engaged.. what do you suggest I should do next?

Thank you..


----------



## Hertsfem

Take holidays together, show air tickets and holiday bookings, meet family, take photographs of your holidays etc then reapply...


----------



## bluesky2015

Hertsfem said:


> Take holidays together, show air tickets and holiday bookings, meet family, take photographs of your holidays etc then reapply...


Do I need to reapply or appeal. Also, I cannot meet his family because his parents live in Pakistan and I will not be able to go there,,


----------



## Hertsfem

I would say you need to reapply once you have proof of a genuine relationship....


----------



## bluesky2015

Hertsfem said:


> I would say you need to reapply once you have proof of a genuine relationship....


Ok, I will get my documents by Monday and will post the reason for refusal so that you can guide me accordingly..

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ricosuave

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:I got an email from the embassy today saying a decision was made . I have no clue what the decision is. I couldnt email them back. So ill have to wait until i get my passport. The VFS tracker says : your application is being sent to the application center. Please wait until its ready for collection.

fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bluesky2015

ricosuave said:


> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:I got an email from the embassy today saying a decision was made . I have no clue what the decision is. I couldnt email them back. So ill have to wait until i get my passport. The VFS tracker says : your application is being sent to the application center. Please wait until its ready for collection.
> 
> fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


HI,

Hope you hear something good. You can reply to the same email and ask them about the outcome and they will email you back the second day. That's what I did, and I got the answer which was negative...

Now my documents that they have send me back is being held in the UK custom service and Fedex was unable to deliver it to me today which was an estimated time of delivery.. not sure what is going on ...and why they kept my package...


----------



## Glenda09

Country applying from: Guatemala
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14 July 2013
Date biometrics taken: 14 August 2013 Panama
Date documents sent via DHL: 19 August 2013 to Bogota, Colombia
Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 20 August 2013
Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 21th 2013
Projected timeline given : 43 days
Date email was received stating decision had been made: Sept 26th
Today Sept 30th i have my passport with my visa! I can not believe. I am so happy. This process take my family 10 months. And finally we can enjoy to be together. Thanks everybody for your support.


----------



## Xtinamay13

Hopeful3 said:


> Thought I'd pop in...'bout time seeing as I've been lurking for months while sorting this Fiance Visa Lol! Firstly the site is fantastic, loads of information to be found, and I can't tell ya how helpful the timelines are to those of us anxiously watching our emails for a decision. Congrats to those that have received their much-anticipated Visas!!!
> 
> So here's where we are:
> Biometrics Appt & Priority Settlement Application (Fiance Visa) Sent to Sheffield Office - 3/9/13
> FedEx Tracking Confirms Delivery - 5/9/13
> Email from Sheffield Office Stating Docs Arrived & Being Processed - 5/9/13
> Email Stating Decision is Made - TBD (Will post soon )
> 
> Something a little different from previous posts I've seen, in case it's of help to anyone...
> Email confirming receipt was issued on the same day as the delivery of documents. I found this to be quite hopeful for a quick reply as many others have had a lapse btw delivery and confirmation from the Office.
> However, no timeline was given in the email. In fact, it stated the following which I've not seen in other threads:
> 
> "Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed.
> 
> Priority Service:
> 
> Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications. Please be aware that currently because of high numbers of applications we cannot guarantee the exact date that a decision will be made on your application.
> 
> Here's to hoping that is not a sign of a backlog in applications at the mo...


Did you apply for priority service through WorldBridge? As you know, it says Settlement priority Service is only for apps going to NY. You sent to Sheffield anyway? I want to send my app off tomorrow via Priority Service but I'm hung up on where to send based on all the conflicting info as to where to send.


----------



## Joppa

It's 100% Sheffield.


----------



## Xtinamay13

Ok, thanks! So anxious to get my app off. Ill send it anywhere! ; )


----------



## ricosuave

waiting.stars said:


> HI, Hope you hear something good. You can reply to the same email and ask them about the outcome and they will email you back the second day. That's what I did, and I got the answer which was negative... Now my documents that they have send me back is being held in the UK custom service and Fedex was unable to deliver it to me today which was an estimated time of delivery.. not sure what is going on ...and why they kept my package...


Hi waiting stars . I did reply back to the email as I had read your post. But I got a reply saying : Your message can't be delivered because delivery to this address is restricted. 

I have to wait till they send my documents and passport to the vfs office . They will send me a text to let me know when I can collect my documents .


----------



## KHP

Glenda09 said:


> Country applying from: Guatemala
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 14 July 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 14 August 2013 Panama
> Date documents sent via DHL: 19 August 2013 to Bogota, Colombia
> Date documents arrived at Sheffield: 20 August 2013
> Date received email from Sheffield confirming the receipt of the documents: August 21th 2013
> Projected timeline given : 43 days
> Date email was received stating decision had been made: Sept 26th
> Today Sept 30th i have my passport with my visa! I can not believe. I am so happy. This process take my family 10 months. And finally we can enjoy to be together. Thanks everybody for your support.


I am so happy for you Glenda! Congratulations. Now your family can be together. I hope we will have some good news from Bogota soon too! Un abrazo xx
KHP


----------



## bluesky2015

ricosuave said:


> Hi waiting stars . I did reply back to the email as I had read your post. But I got a reply saying : Your message can't be delivered because delivery to this address is restricted.
> 
> I have to wait till they send my documents and passport to the vfs office . They will send me a text to let me know when I can collect my documents .


I am surprised your email did not go through, in my case, I replied to the same address and the next day they replied back and informed me that m visa was rejected...

I guess you have to wait then and I am sure you will get your package very soon and with a good news...


----------



## Xtinamay13

Did you do return postage to get your docs back through UPS too? If so, which service did you use? International Priority Mail?


----------



## fblema

Hi, I got the same message today saying UNCLASSIFIED - UK VISA, that's all actually.
I have applied before for the sett. visa and I didnt get this message, just a message saying your visa has been issued and my visa was approved , so now I am wondering if I didnt get the visa =(
so sad

did you get this UNCLASSIFIED - UK VISA as well??? nothing else??
I saw you got the visa!

I am so disappointed =(
Thank you for your help
xx













Jkdumpling said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> Can someone please interpret the message from UKBA saying that UNCLASSIFIED UK VISA ?
> 
> " Your visa will be dispatched shortly. Passport can normally be collected from visa application center after 3 days " blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> If I'm not wrong, it's an automated email sending off the application center.
> 
> I actually cried when I read the email!
> 
> Is my approved visa is on the way?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jk


----------



## ricosuave

Country applied from : INDIA
Visa Type: Fiance Visa
Date online application: 29th July 2013 
Date Biometrics: 31st July 2013 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1st August 2013
Office location processing your visa: Mumbai - south
Projected timeline given: 40 working days
Date email from Embassy : 30th Sep
Date Visa received : 1st Oct

I have been issued a visa. Thanks everyone for their help. Wish you all good luck on your visas.


----------



## HazeyJane

Xtinamay13 said:


> Ok, thanks! So anxious to get my app off. Ill send it anywhere! ; )


Hi Xtinamay13,

I found the process of where to send it confusing as the WB website says one thing and the UKBA says another. In the end I sent my application from the US priority to NY and they forwarded it along to Sheffield. I had included a return UPS envelope paid from NY. When I realized that this would be worthless since it would need to be returned from Sheffield, I emailed the UKBA to see what I should do. In the end, they paid for it to be retuned next day as well. 

I'm not recommending this, but for those who make the mistake for sending to NY, know that they are currently forwarding the applications.


----------



## HazeyJane

Hi Expat forum,

With a HUGE sigh of relief, I am posting my visa timeline. 

Country applying from: USA
Married: August 31st, 2013 in Iowa
Type of visa applied for: Wife Settlement Visa (paid for priority service)
Date application submitted (online): September 7, 2013
Date biometrics taken: September 10, 2013
Date Mailed Visa Application to NY using UPS: September 11, 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Email stating documentation was received by UKBA office: September 16, 2013
Projected timeline given: None
Date email received saying "A decisions has been made: September 27, 2013
Date visa received: October 1, 2013

Today has been a HUGE sigh of relief. I received a package from the UKBA containing all my original materials (they kept the dups and the original application). They did not, however, include any sort of letter with the return. I had to fish out my visa from the binder to find out if it had been issued! 

This forum was incredibly helpful in clarifying information and helping us to decide what documents to support. Thank you. xx


----------



## Xtinamay13

HazeyJane said:


> Hi Xtinamay13,
> 
> I found the process of where to send it confusing as the WB website says one thing and the UKBA says another. In the end I sent my application from the US priority to NY and they forwarded it along to Sheffield. I had included a return UPS envelope paid from NY. When I realized that this would be worthless since it would need to be returned from Sheffield, I emailed the UKBA to see what I should do. In the end, they paid for it to be retuned next day as well.
> 
> I'm not recommending this, but for those who make the mistake for sending to NY, know that they are currently forwarding the applications.


I feel like it is such a huge inconvenience having to send to UK instead of NY. I tried to send today through USPS but they couldn't do a return slip from another country and went to FedEX before that and tried to print out labels on their computers in order to get a return address package and there computer wouldn't let me do it. Let alone the fact that its $172-$190 one way for my 9lbs to the UK. erg. I am extremely frustrated with this whole process. Please help! Anyone!


----------



## Joppa

First, no application should weigh that much. 2-3 lbs at most. It means you have a lot of unnecessary material. OK if they just ignore it, no good if they miss a vital document buried deep within a lot of waffle. Someone recently was charged around $70 for return waybill.


----------



## Xtinamay13

Joppa said:


> First, no application should weigh that much. 2-3 lbs at most. It means you have a lot of unnecessary material. OK if they just ignore it, no good if they miss a vital document buried deep within a lot of waffle. Someone recently was charged around $70 for return waybill.


This is the contents of my application pack so far: 
Please tell me if anything is extraneous. I took some things out like extra emails and unneeded papers here and there and all unnecessary packaging and I have got it down to about 5lbs.
Priority service receipt 
1. Printed application +Appendix 2
2. Biometrics confirmation paper
3. 2 passports + copies and passport pics
4. Sponsors copy of passport and Birth cert.
5. Marriage License
6. Introductory letter
7. 7 -1 page letters from friends, family and employers authenticating our relationship
8. 1- page Travel log of flights to visit each other, supporting travel confirmations and my Itinerary for returning to UK and a page from my bank statements confirming I can pay for it. 
9. Telephone bill- 2-3 pages (most are back and front printed) per month for last 2 years of our calls and texts
10. 19 page (2-sides) Skype thread(already edited down) from last 1.5 years
11. Emails- 2-3 emails per month for last 2 years
12. Financials- p-60s, pay slips, and tax returns from 2008-2013, bank statements from 2011-2013 + copies(I think this is the bulk of weight) 
13. 2 pages showing property layout and mortgage payments + copies
14. 3 months of my bank statements 5 pages
15. 6 wedding photos, our invitation, and 2 pages showing receipts for church rental
16. 5 plastic inserts with cards, and love letters
17. 20 pics of us together over past 2 years
18. 8 pages of my achievements including headshot and resumes, 4 pages of newspaper reviews from performances, and 1 page program from a show I produced.

Obviously I'm afraid of it not being enough info but if any of this is not needed or just too much, do let me know. Would love to get this in the mail tomorrow feeling good about it and not spending too much money as well!!! 

Thank you!


----------



## popcorn

Posted my application for a Proposed Civil Partner visa on Monday, so fingers crossed.
Can anyone tell me will my visa say
1. settlement 2. Proposed civil partner or 3. fiancé?


----------



## amo7ale

Country applying from: Venezuela
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26 July 2013 
Date biometrics taken: 1 August 2013 Caracas Date received in Bogota, Colombia: 5 August 2013
Application with visa officer: 23 September 2013
Projected timeline given : 43 days Date (currently 43 days of waiting)

Has been with visa officer for 8 working days, is this normal? I know every application is different just wondering if anyone else experience this? We thought we would have heard today at the lattes as is the 43 day


----------



## Water Dragon

Xtinamay13 said:


> This is the contents of my application pack so far:
> Please tell me if anything is extraneous. I took some things out like extra emails and unneeded papers here and there and all unnecessary packaging and I have got it down to about 5lbs.
> Priority service receipt
> 1. Printed application +Appendix 2
> 2. Biometrics confirmation paper
> 3. 2 passports + copies and passport pics
> 4. Sponsors copy of passport and Birth cert.
> 5. Marriage License
> 6. Introductory letter
> 7. 7 -1 page letters from friends, family and employers authenticating our relationship Unnecessary - totally ignored and irrelevant to ECO
> 8. 1- page Travel log of flights to visit each other, supporting travel confirmations and my Itinerary for returning to UK and a page from my bank statements confirming I can pay for it. They don't care about the bank statement. A simple list of your visits and then a sample itinerary for the day you wish to travel is sufficient
> 9. Telephone bill- 2-3 pages (most are back and front printed) per month for last 2 years of our calls and texts Choose a selection from beginning, middle and latest time frame
> 10. 19 page (2-sides) Skype thread(already edited down) from last 1.5 years Totally unnecessary - use same format as telephone bill
> 11. Emails- 2-3 emails per month for last 2 years See #10 - only the headers showing sender, subject and date are needed as well. Shouldn't be more than 2-3 pages total
> 12. Financials- p-60s, pay slips, and tax returns from 2008-2013 Only 1 current P60 is needed, only last 6 months payslips needed, bank statements from 2011-2013 + copies(I think this is the bulk of weight) Do NOT send extra info!! Send only latest 6 months that match 6 months of payslips (assuming you are applying Cat. A, if using Cat. B then 1 year is needed)
> 13. 2 pages showing property layout and mortgage payments + copies
> 14. 3 months of my bank statements 5 pages If you are the applicant, this is unnecessary and irrelevant
> 15. 6 wedding photos, our invitation, and 2 pages showing receipts for church rental
> 16. 5 plastic inserts with cards, and love letters Unnecessary and do not use any type of insert or page protectors for any document
> 17. 20 pics of us together over past 2 years Again, send only a few (5-6 maybe) showing progression of relationship
> 18. 8 pages of my achievements including headshot and resumes, 4 pages of newspaper reviews from performances, and 1 page program from a show I produced. I apologize if you are applying for anything other than a spousal settlement visa, but for that type of visa, none of this info is needed or relevant. Your accomplishments/employment etc mean nothing to the ECO
> 
> Obviously I'm afraid of it not being enough info but if any of this is not needed or just too much, do let me know. Would love to get this in the mail tomorrow feeling good about it and not spending too much money as well!!!
> 
> Thank you!


I am responding based on the assumption that you are applying for a spousal settlement visa, so if not, I apologize. My packet weighed just shy of 2 pounds total on the way over, and less than 1 coming back, after the ECO removed what they needed. I grouped the documents into 3 groups - financial, accommodation, and relationship, and then tied them together with string. I think I may have used 1-2 paper clips for a couple of items. Do not use any kind of binder, sleeves, binder clips etc. It will only add to your cost and to the ECO's frustration in trying to process your application. I hope this helps!
Good luck,
Laurel


----------



## Water Dragon

Xtinamay13 said:


> I feel like it is such a huge inconvenience having to send to UK instead of NY. I tried to send today through USPS but they couldn't do a return slip from another country and went to FedEX before that and tried to print out labels on their computers in order to get a return address package and there computer wouldn't let me do it. Let alone the fact that its $172-$190 one way for my 9lbs to the UK. erg. I am extremely frustrated with this whole process. Please help! Anyone!


All you have to do is set up an online account with a debit or credit card for payment and use that account number on the waybill for charges to be billed to you. Then, you can pick up waybills and paks from any FedEx office and complete them. On the return waybill, just reverse the addresses (UKBA as sender, you as recipient) and mark that charges will be paid by you. Attach this to a pak, fold and include in your packet. It is very simple actually.

Sending directly to Sheffield is a huge improvement as it subtracts several days from the delivery time. Speeds up the process by the packets going directly to the Sheffield processing site, rather than to NYC then being forwarded to Sheffield. I wouldn't guess how long they might be lenient enough to forward packets that haven't been paid for.

Laurel


----------



## Xtinamay13

Water Dragon said:


> All you have to do is set up an online account with a debit or credit card for payment and use that account number on the waybill for charges to be billed to you. Then, you can pick up waybills and paks from any FedEx office and complete them. On the return waybill, just reverse the addresses (UKBA as sender, you as recipient) and mark that charges will be paid by you. Attach this to a pak, fold and include in your packet. It is very simple actually.
> 
> Sending directly to Sheffield is a huge improvement as it subtracts several days from the delivery time. Speeds up the process by the packets going directly to the Sheffield processing site, rather than to NYC then being forwarded to Sheffield. I wouldn't guess how long they might be lenient enough to forward packets that haven't been paid for.
> 
> Laurel


Well, Laurel thanks for all the info. I went off of info sheets from lawyers that 2 others friends used within the last 4 months to get there settlement visas to the UK. I guess if I would have found this forum earlier I would have known those things but without a lawyer we did the best we could figuring it would be better to have more info than less. Sent it off this morning. Everything is very clearly organized so they should not have a problem finding exactly what they need and disregarding the rest. The shipping aspect also makes sense considering most peoples app packages are so small. Ha! 
If there is no one in the gov't willing to say exactly how they would like our docs presented its hard to comply. oh well, It's off and done so no regrets now. Thanks for your replies! X


----------



## Water Dragon

Xtinamay13 said:


> Well, Laurel thanks for all the info. I went off of info sheets from lawyers that 2 others friends used within the last 4 months to get there settlement visas to the UK. I guess if I would have found this forum earlier I would have known those things but without a lawyer we did the best we could figuring it would be better to have more info than less. Sent it off this morning. Everything is very clearly organized so they should not have a problem finding exactly what they need and disregarding the rest. The shipping aspect also makes sense considering most peoples app packages are so small. Ha!
> If there is no one in the gov't willing to say exactly how they would like our docs presented its hard to comply. oh well, It's off and done so no regrets now. Thanks for your replies! X


 I'm sorry my input came too late to help you. My packet arrived in Sheffield on 8/27 and I had my visa back on 9/10, so I was very happy about having that part over with. I am now with my husband in Perth, Scotland and just finishing up my first week here. So much to learn!

I hope you get positive news as soon as possible. Did you use the priority processing? You didn't mention that, so I wondered. It added to the cost, but we didn't want to wait any longer than necessary. Good luck and I will look forward to seeing your timeline. :fingerscrossed:

Laurel


----------



## maren&co

Country applying from: Paris, France

Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement Visa 
Date application submitted (online): August 08, 2013
Date biometrics taken: August 13, 2013
Documentation was received by UKBA office: August 14, 2013
Projected timeline given: None
Date email received saying "A decisions has been made: September 30, 2013
Date visa received: September 30, 2013 
Total of 33 working days


----------



## juhi

Was this a priority service?? 33 days not bad if its not priority.Wishing u all the best


----------



## jenluvstim

could you give me any advice on exactly what kinds of proof you provided for them?


----------



## jenluvstim

could you tell me what evidence of proof you gave them, as well as anything specific that was required in that evidence?(like specific kinds of pictures, print outs, things to avoid)I would greatly appreciate the help. I want to get to my guy!!!


----------



## popcorn

Just a little update.
I posted mine on Monday and on Thursday I got that generic email saying the visa was in the mail. 
I am so surprised, I checked my email to see if it had arrived in Manila. 

Fingers crossed when it gets here it will be approved. I find it difficult to believe they could refuse it so quickly....so stressed.


----------



## wannabe-uk

Wow! Good luck!

You used Priority service didn't you?


----------



## popcorn

yes, about $390, but money well spent. Hopefully its a positive reply.


----------



## wannabe-uk

It is money worth while to me too (Just about choked though!). For our settlement (Spouse) visa, without the priority it can take 12 to 24 weeks. Priority is 10 working days (There abouts).

Will look forward to your update


----------



## Pultet

Last time we applied for Fiance Visa in the Philippines
Submitted all documents on 11 April 2013
VIsa refused 28 April 2013


----------



## Sindhusanders

*Visa issued!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi ,

I just received my Fiance visa today.

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): 12 July 2013
Date biometrics taken: 12 July 2013
Date documents Received: 17 July 2013
Projected timeline given : 57 working days
Date Passport and documents received : 4 October 2013

They took exactly 57 working days. I am soo happy!!!! I finally get to meet my fiancee after so many months


----------



## CanuckinEd

*EEA2 residence card*

Hi all, I've been reading this board to find out your timelines so I thought I would repay the favour. Thanks also for all the advice which helped me gather the right documents.

I'm a Canadian who married a Dutch national earlier this year. I've been living in the UK on a Tier 2 work visa for several years now. I received my EEA2 in the mail today! I had sent a reply envelope, but they ignored it and sent both the passports and RC back via Signed For delivery.

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa: EEA2
Application sent: 19/07/13 (Friday)
HO received: 22/07/13 
Fee deducted: 24/07/13 
Letter acknowledging application: 26/07/13 (dated 23/07/13)
COA received (with right to work): 02/08/13 (dated 30/07/13) 
Passport requested back: 02/09/13 
Passports received: 21/09/13 (dated 19/09/13)
RC received: 04/10/13 (dated 27/09/13)


----------



## Hertsfem

Sindhusanders said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I just received my Fiance visa today.
> 
> Country applying from: India
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 12 July 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 12 July 2013
> Date documents Received: 17 July 2013
> Projected timeline given : 57 working days
> Date Passport and documents received : 4 October 2013
> 
> They took exactly 57 working days. I am soo happy!!!! I finally get to meet my fiancee after so many months


You have never met your fiancee??


----------



## Sindhusanders

Hertsfem said:


> You have never met your fiancee??


I did and we are in a relationship for 2 years. Its just that we are meeting eachother again after a verylong time.


----------



## Hertsfem

Oh ok fair enough


----------



## Sindhusanders

Hertsfem said:


> Oh ok fair enough


 I was too excited when I posted it. Now I can understand the confusion


----------



## maren&co

jenluvstim said:


> could you tell me what evidence of proof you gave them, as well as anything specific that was required in that evidence?(like specific kinds of pictures, print outs, things to avoid)I would greatly appreciate the help. I want to get to my guy!!!


Yes no problem, I'm posting here the list of documents provided although every case is different.

I. Sponsor Information
A. Sponsor’s Letter of Introduction 
B. Copy of Passport Bio Page 
C. Originals of Birth Certificate (short and long form)
D. Financial Info: 
1. Bank statements 
2. P60 
3. Payslips 

E. Evidence of Accommodations:
1. Letter from Landlord
3.Tenancy Agreement
4. Electricity bills
5. Council Tax
6. Picture of the house + rooms

F. Employment Information:
1. Letter of Employment 
2. Employment Contract 

II. Applicant Information:
A. Applicant’s Letter of Introduction 
B. Passport and two color passport-sized photos
C. Original Birth Certificate + apostille + translation
D. French Student Visa “Titre de Sejour”
E. Language Requirement: IELTS test results

F. Biometrics Confirmation 

G. Proposed train itinerary to settle in England in Sept 2013

III. Applicant-Sponsor Relationship

A. Marriage: 
1. Certified Copy of Marriage 
2. Wedding photos (20)
B. Proofs of our relationship:
1. Flight boarding passes/confirmations from visits / passport stamps
2. Handwritten letters and postcards (20 postcards)
3. Emails (30 emails)
4. Facebook messages Log ( I had 14 500 messages so I just made a print screen)
5.Skype messages & calls log ( I had a lot of them so I just made a print screen of every month's conversation and calls) 
6. Phone bills ( All of them were presented)
7. Photos from visits spent together (Around 30 pictures)

I hope this will be useful for you but remember every case is different. Good luck!


----------



## Joppa

You probably have too much evidence of relationship and communications, so if you can cut it down, that will streamline your application. Your supporting documents + copies shouldn't weigh more than 1 - 1.5 kg.


----------



## veriponce

Hi!! 
I applied for a tier4 visa here in Brazil and just like a some people here, I didn't receive an email with the outcome of my application. I was informed by worldbridge today that they were posting my documents on the mail. Should I be concerned about a refusal? I had applied before and was refused twice and I got a notification email saying that it was refused before they posted on the mail. However this time, it took less time than the expected (didn't pay priority) and never received the notification email !!! Please someone bring me some light at the end of the tunnel so I can sleep well until Monday??

Thank you!!


----------



## hopefull

Thank you all for the support and quick responses. I am proud to say my husband got his spouse visa. 
Again thank you all and may God bless you... Here is my timeline:

Country applying from: Zimbabwe 
Application submitted and biometrics taken: 13 September 2013
Application received at BHC: 14 September 2013
Applicant invited to interview and attended on: 26 September 2013
Tracking status changed to 'processed application in transit': 02 October 2013
Received text to collect: 03 October 2013
Projected time given: 60-90 days
Number of working days taken to process: 15 days only
Spouse visa granted.

Can't wait for my husband to come...so excited.
Thank you Joppa and thank you all. this was such a quick process and we are both still in shock. God is great


----------



## LiaDeG

wannabe-uk said:


> It is money worth while to me too (Just about choked though!). For our settlement (Spouse) visa, without the priority it can take 12 to 24 weeks. Priority is 10 working days (There abouts).
> 
> Will look forward to your update


How do you apply with priority?
i am just about to begin my application and am not sure about the priority - is it something I have to request at the beginning of the application?
thanks


----------



## Hertsfem

hopefull said:


> Thank you all for the support and quick responses. I am proud to say my husband got his spouse visa.
> Again thank you all and may God bless you... Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: Zimbabwe
> Application submitted and biometrics taken: 13 September 2013
> Application received at BHC: 14 September 2013
> Applicant invited to interview and attended on: 26 September 2013
> Tracking status changed to 'processed application in transit': 02 October 2013
> Received text to collect: 03 October 2013
> Projected time given: 60-90 days
> Number of working days taken to process: 15 days only
> Spouse visa granted.
> 
> Can't wait for my husband to come...so excited.
> Thank you Joppa and thank you all. this was such a quick process and we are both still in shock. God is great


Congrats Hopefull :rockon:

Only 15 working days! brilliant stuff - roll on end of February lane:


----------



## wannabe-uk

LiaDeG

Here are two links for info for Australians 

UK Border Agency | Priority visa service for UK settlement applications launches in Australia

This link has more information

UK Border Agency | Priority visa service

I'm not 100% sure how it works though. I have to have a good read through it all myself. I take it that it will be all the same for NZ and Auss when it comes to payment?


----------



## LiaDeG

Thank you for your help.

i've just created a thread called 'what visa do i apply for' any chance youd be able to have a look and give me some help?? i am extremely confused!!


----------



## wannabe-uk

You're welcome 

I'll have a look at your thread


----------



## sismic

CanuckinEd said:


> Hi all, I've been reading this board to find out your timelines so I thought I would repay the favour. Thanks also for all the advice which helped me gather the right documents.
> 
> I'm a Canadian who married a Dutch national earlier this year. I've been living in the UK on a Tier 2 work visa for several years now. I received my EEA2 in the mail today! I had sent a reply envelope, but they ignored it and sent both the passports and RC back via Signed For delivery.
> 
> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa: EEA2
> Application sent: 19/07/13 (Friday)
> HO received: 22/07/13
> Fee deducted: 24/07/13
> Letter acknowledging application: 26/07/13 (dated 23/07/13)
> COA received (with right to work): 02/08/13 (dated 30/07/13)
> Passport requested back: 02/09/13
> Passports received: 21/09/13 (dated 19/09/13)
> RC received: 04/10/13 (dated 27/09/13)


Congratulations! Just a quick question. Did you provide any explanation when you requested your passport? My husband and I applied for EEA1 and EEA2 on 22nd July and we are thinking of asking for our passports back. We need it to open a bank account and for the French embassy so that we can register our marriage there. And then eventually travel to visit my family in France this autumn. I have read on other threads that we should only request our documents for absolute emergency but it would be useful to have them back sooner so we can get on with those admin tasks.

Thanks again for posting your timeline! At least we know that applications are being processed


----------



## nouman1327

@sismic:
Just choose the option that u need it for ID PURPOSE.


----------



## CanuckinEd

sismic said:


> Congratulations! Just a quick question. Did you provide any explanation when you requested your passport? My husband and I applied for EEA1 and EEA2 on 22nd July and we are thinking of asking for our passports back. We need it to open a bank account and for the French embassy so that we can register our marriage there. And then eventually travel to visit my family in France this autumn. I have read on other threads that we should only request our documents for absolute emergency but it would be useful to have them back sooner so we can get on with those admin tasks.
> 
> Thanks again for posting your timeline! At least we know that applications are being processed


Hi Sismic,

I filled in the on-line form which asks you to specify why you want the passports back and gives you a few options. I think "travel" and "identity" and maybe "other". I chose "travel" and specified mid-October as the date (since we didn't have exact dates when I did the request). It was a fairly painless process! (Except for the waiting part...)


----------



## sismic

Hi,

Thank you for your replies. Our request has gone out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## KHP

My huband's visa arrived yesterday. 11 working days from receipt of documents at UKBA Bogota to email saying decision had been made. Then 8 days waiting for FedEx to deliver it.

We're thrilled and really thankful to those who have given us good advice on this forum, especially Joppa and Glenda09.

Good luck to those still waiting.
KHP


----------



## popcorn

hi all
great news, my visa arrived!!!
Here is the super quick timeline

Applied online Sept 27th
biometrics Oct 1st

Email saying visa was being dispatched Oct 3rd!!!!
Visa arrived October 9th (7am)

And just incase anyone is interested it has a stamp in in that says Marriage/CP and the name of my fiancé.
It also has a start date, which is one month from application date- so I applied 1/10, it's active from 1/11. 
But yay.... goodnews.... thanks so much for all your help lovely expatforum people.


----------



## popcorn

P>S yes we paid priority.


----------



## Pultet

popcorn said:


> hi all
> great news, my visa arrived!!!
> Here is the super quick timeline
> 
> Applied online Sept 27th
> biometrics Oct 1st
> 
> Email saying visa was being dispatched Oct 3rd!!!!
> Visa arrived October 9th (7am)
> 
> And just incase anyone is interested it has a stamp in in that says Marriage/CP and the name of my fiancé.
> It also has a start date, which is one month from application date- so I applied 1/10, it's active from 1/11.
> But yay.... goodnews.... thanks so much for all your help lovely expatforum people.


OMGGGGGGGGGGG POPcorn that was quick i'm happy for you, well done!


----------



## juhi

Very happy for you popcorn. 
Best wishes


----------



## Zippy0n

WE GOT THE VISA!

Country applying from: AMERICA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13/8/13
Date biometrics taken: 19/8/13
Date documents Received: 22/8/13
Projected timeline given : None Given
Date Passport and documents received : 23rd September 2013 (Explanation below)

Extremely HAPPY! Im the sponsor and just doing this on behalf of my wife. A few information pointers needed for people applying.

We met online in december 2012, enagaged in May 2013 married on 13th August and applied for spouse visa on that day. For people wandering if you can have a short relationship and apply on the day you get married, it worked for me! I included messege logs from each month as Joppa suggested, so thanks to him most of all! 

Another pointer!!!! Dont do what I did!

When sending of the package to sheffield from the USA, make sure you have your own UPS account number and do not use the one from (if you do) the UPS store. As this caused confusion for the UKBA when they asked for account number, as the zip code on my wifes address and the zip code linked to the account number were different. So we created an account and had a debit card linked to it, when it was sent from sheffied back to my wife in the states the UKBA forgot to include a invoice on the package and thus it was sent all around the houses and sent back to the UPS hub back in sheffield. Moral of the story, look more and research more!

If i havent made sense, please ask again, ill explain further!!!

Dave


----------



## juhi

Great, received on 23rd sept, guess she have reached UK by now, wish u both have a great life together. 
Best wishes


----------



## Pultet

juhi said:


> Very happy for you popcorn.
> Best wishes


Yours will be next


----------



## Pultet

Zippy0n said:


> WE GOT THE VISA!
> 
> Country applying from: AMERICA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 13/8/13
> Date biometrics taken: 19/8/13
> Date documents Received: 22/8/13
> Projected timeline given : None Given
> Date Passport and documents received : 23rd September 2013 (Explanation below)
> 
> 
> Dave


woooooooooooooooooooooooowww!!! That's really great best wishes to both of u. well done


----------



## kaikoo

Hi Everyone!

I've been reading posts in this forum for about 6 months now - ever since hubby and I decided we were going to move from our HK home to the UK (his home). From the very beginning of the process until the I got the decision, I kept looking around for answers in this forum. I am quite grateful for the resource of information. I wanted to post my experience in case anyone else was in the same position - I posted a question about pregnancy and if it would help to declare it for a fast turnaround and proof of relationship - i think for anyone in this same predicament, if you are married, the answer is YES. Given you have to declare it anyway if you are to take the TB test. I do think it helps. My application turnaround was so swift, I had prepared to stay here in HK for another 2 weeks but am now scrambling to get a flight out. Below is my timeline -


Country applying from: Hong Kong (I'm a Filipino professional working in HK)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 7 Oct 2013
Date biometrics taken: 7 Oct 2013
Date documents Received: 7 Oct 2013
Projected timeline given : 10 working days
Visa Received : 9 Oct 2013 

It took all of 1 day of waiting. Yes! ONE DAY --> I was IN SHOCK because I know they still have to send everything to Manila. When I passed my documents I was concerned when I put my expected date of arrival in the UK as Oct 15 given that I was advised the whole thing would take 10 working days at the least but the officer who got my documents said, "Don't worry, based on your pregnancy, i think they'll know you're in a hurry!" I expected they would give to be on the 22nd because I paid priority but when I got the email saying the visa decision had been made on Oct 9, I was crying because I thought they outrightly rejected me because it just happened too fast, imagine my surprise to see the visa when I claimed it.

Thank you so much to this forum. I may not be as active in posting but I've been scouring it for some time to get my application right. It definitely worked. I had to wait 6 months for those payslips but when it came to it, the actual app process was swift. Very straightforward. If you have the proper papers. You'll get it indeed. THANK YOU!


----------



## wannabe-uk

popcorn said:


> hi all
> great news, my visa arrived!!!
> Here is the super quick timeline
> 
> Applied online Sept 27th
> biometrics Oct 1st
> 
> Email saying visa was being dispatched Oct 3rd!!!!
> Visa arrived October 9th (7am)
> 
> And just incase anyone is interested it has a stamp in in that says Marriage/CP and the name of my fiancé.
> It also has a start date, which is one month from application date- so I applied 1/10, it's active from 1/11.
> But yay.... goodnews.... thanks so much for all your help lovely expatforum people.


Good news!


----------



## Gizzy74

*Just sent out documents..*

Country applying from: USA 
Application submitted : 27th September 2013
Biometrics Taken: 3rd October 2013
Application Shipped: 11th October 2013
Application received at Sheffield: 
Projected time given: 
Decision: 
Number of working days taken to process:

Just left Fed Ex and they said that it will be there by Monday. I've not felt this nervous about something in my life. Congrats to those who are finished with the waiting and have their Visas and to those waiting...DEEP BREATHS!


----------



## Gizzy74

Zippy0n said:


> WE GOT THE VISA!
> 
> Country applying from: AMERICA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 13/8/13
> Date biometrics taken: 19/8/13
> Date documents Received: 22/8/13
> Projected timeline given : None Given
> Date Passport and documents received : 23rd September 2013 (Explanation below)
> 
> 
> Dave


So you received the visa on the 23rd of September after Sheffield only receiving them on the 22? Im confused. Sorry.


----------



## wannabe-uk

They received them on the 22nd August and they got their visa 23rd September

22/8/13
23 september


----------



## Gizzy74

wannabe-uk said:


> They received them on the 22nd August and they got their visa 23rd September
> 
> 22/8/13
> 23 september


Sorry...its been a long day :/


----------



## wannabe-uk

All good


----------



## ubernell

Zippy0n said:


> WE GOT THE VISA!
> 
> Country applying from: AMERICA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 13/8/13
> Date biometrics taken: 19/8/13
> Date documents Received: 22/8/13
> Projected timeline given : None Given
> Date Passport and documents received : 23rd September 2013 (Explanation below)
> 
> Extremely HAPPY! Im the sponsor and just doing this on behalf of my wife. A few information pointers needed for people applying.
> 
> We met online in december 2012, enagaged in May 2013 married on 13th August and applied for spouse visa on that day. For people wandering if you can have a short relationship and apply on the day you get married, it worked for me! I included messege logs from each month as Joppa suggested, so thanks to him most of all!
> 
> Another pointer!!!! Dont do what I did!
> 
> When sending of the package to sheffield from the USA, make sure you have your own UPS account number and do not use the one from (if you do) the UPS store. As this caused confusion for the UKBA when they asked for account number, as the zip code on my wifes address and the zip code linked to the account number were different. So we created an account and had a debit card linked to it, when it was sent from sheffied back to my wife in the states the UKBA forgot to include a invoice on the package and thus it was sent all around the houses and sent back to the UPS hub back in sheffield. Moral of the story, look more and research more!
> 
> If i havent made sense, please ask again, ill explain further!!!
> 
> Dave


I have a question as I'm not sure how to process exactly works! I'm waiting on my husband in UK to send me his supporting documents (I'm US), but can I do the online application, pay for priority, and do biometrics while I wait? Is it okay if it takes me a week after before I send the documents?

(PS we have almost the same exact relationship timeline!!)


----------



## HannahD

This forum has been so helpful and don't know where we'd be without it, been looking soo forward to the moment we can post our timeline!!! SO HAPPY 

Country applying from: United States

Type of visa applied for: Fiancé - Settlement Visa (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): September 14th, 2013
Date biometrics taken: September 20th, 2013
Documentation was received by UKBA office: October 1st, 2013
Projected timeline given: None
Date email received saying "A decision has been made": October 8th, 2013
Date visa received: October 11th, 2013 
Total of 5 working days 

They sent back all of our documents too, including the copies. Thank you for everyone's helpful advice on here, I'm sure we'll visit again for the next stage lol but hope I can share our experience if needed


----------



## Pultet

HannahD said:


> This forum has been so helpful and don't know where we'd be without it, been looking soo forward to the moment we can post our timeline!!! SO HAPPY
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancé - Settlement Visa (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): September 14th, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: September 20th, 2013
> Documentation was received by UKBA office: October 1st, 2013
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date email received saying "A decision has been made": October 8th, 2013
> Date visa received: October 11th, 2013
> Total of 5 working days
> 
> They sent back all of our documents too, including the copies. Thank you for everyone's helpful advice on here, I'm sure we'll visit again for the next stage lol but hope I can share our experience if needed


Yay! Congrats well done!!!


----------



## Kelle

popcorn said:


> hi all
> great news, my visa arrived!!!
> Here is the super quick timeline
> 
> Applied online Sept 27th
> biometrics Oct 1st
> 
> Email saying visa was being dispatched Oct 3rd!!!!
> Visa arrived October 9th (7am)
> 
> And just incase anyone is interested it has a stamp in in that says Marriage/CP and the name of my fiancé.
> It also has a start date, which is one month from application date- so I applied 1/10, it's active from 1/11.
> But yay.... goodnews.... thanks so much for all your help lovely expatforum people.


Hi I am just wondering who you received the email from - I had my bio done at the end of September and posted my application and documents on the 3 October to Sydney. As I sent it registered post I know that it has been received in Sydney but I have not yet heard anything further. I realise that it hasn't been that long but I am just worried that something may have gone a miss. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Paisley

Thought i would share our timeline, submitted our application (unmarried partner) on the 7th October, received an email on the 10th asking for further docs and today 13 October i received an email saying "your visa has been issued" so please with the quick approval.

Thanks Joppa for your help i managed to get a hotel booking the last minute!


----------



## krish84

Hi everyone I live in srilankan my wife is British.
i Applied for spouse settlement visa IN SRILANKA 
first application-09/01/213
under processes at BHC CHENNAI-10/01/2013
RECEIVED PASSPORT -09/04/2013 (WAS REFUSED FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT DOUBT)
2ND FRESH APPLICATION -21/06/2013
UNDER PROCESS AT BHC CHENNAI -21/06/2013... SAME DAY
the problem is i didn't received my passport until now
please share your detail if if u apply the same day


----------



## Water Dragon

*Yay!*



Gizzy74 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Application submitted : 27th September 2013
> Biometrics Taken: 3rd October 2013
> Application Shipped: 11th October 2013
> Application received at Sheffield:
> Projected time given:
> Decision:
> Number of working days taken to process:
> 
> Just left Fed Ex and they said that it will be there by Monday. I've not felt this nervous about something in my life. Congrats to those who are finished with the waiting and have their Visas and to those waiting...DEEP BREATHS!


Will be waiting for good news for you! Hopefully, they will process it quickly with no problems. Where are you headed in the UK? I'd like to meet up with some fellow USA expats if anyone ends up in the Perthshire area of Scotland.

Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gizzy74

Water Dragon said:


> Will be waiting for good news for you! Hopefully, they will process it quickly with no problems. Where are you headed in the UK? I'd like to meet up with some fellow USA expats if anyone ends up in the Perthshire area of Scotland.
> 
> Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


Hey Thanks! Got the notice from both FedEx and notification that my app is being placed in front of Queue on Monday as well. Which is nice having both in the same day. I am going to be up near Leicester. Since everything in the UK seems a bit closer than here in the States, it is most definitely doable to meet up with others! WOuld love to visit Scotland too!


----------



## sismic

Hi, 

I'm French and married my American husband earlier this year. Here is our timeline.

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa: EEA1 + EEA2
Application sent: 22/07/2013
HO received: 23/07/2013
Fee deducted: 26/07/2013
Letter acknowledging application: 29/07/13
COA received (with right to work): 5/08/2013 (dated 1 August 2013)
Passports requested back: 7/10/2013
EEA Passport received: 12/10/2013
Non-EEA passport and RC received: 16/10/2013 (dated 13 October 2013)

It took a little under 3 months. On Saturday (4 days after we requested our documents) we received my EEA passport only which, quite frankly, puzzled us but we decided to wait another week before re-requesting my husband's passport as we read in one case that the RC followed shortly after. And it arrived today!

We had previously wrongly applied at the beginning of the year for a Fiance visa as I first moved to the UK back in 1998 but were denied because I had not established permanent residency (I had never requested a RC and went travelling for 6 months 2 years before our application). 
After getting married we applied for EEA1 & EEA2 this summer. The process although simpler was still daunting and I cannot thank enough all the contributors to this forum. We have found invaluable help and support reading through everyone trials and tribulations. Thank you so much!

Onwards and upwards and good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## redalazade

Congratulations all. Praying for mine now x


----------



## Pultet

redalazade said:


> Congratulations all. Praying for mine now x


Same here ... DEEP BREATHS!


----------



## Gizzy74

*Visa approved!!!*

This is absolutely AMAZING! Approved in 3 days! 

Country applying from: USA 
Application submitted : 27th September 2013
Biometrics Taken: 3rd October 2013
Application Shipped: 11th October 2013
Application received at Sheffield: 14th October 2013
Projected time given: 
Decision: Received decision has been made email: 16th October 2013 
Number of working days taken to process: 3 business days

Just received email confirmation from Sheffield that it was approved and Visa on its way.

Mind blown! So exciting!!!! Heading to my hubby! ound:


----------



## Water Dragon

*Hooray!!!*



Gizzy74 said:


> This is absolutely AMAZING! Approved in 3 days!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Application submitted : 27th September 2013
> Biometrics Taken: 3rd October 2013
> Application Shipped: 11th October 2013
> Application received at Sheffield: 14th October 2013
> Projected time given:
> Decision: Received decision has been made email: 16th October 2013
> Number of working days taken to process: 3 business days
> 
> Just received email confirmation from Sheffield that it was approved and Visa on its way.
> 
> Mind blown! So exciting!!!! Heading to my hubby! ound:


Wow!! I think you win the fastest processing time ever - good for you! Enjoy getting ready to leave and safe travels.

Laurel


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

That is amazing.. I've not heard of processing that fast since 2011!

Congratulations and have a safe trip over.


----------



## Gizzy74

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> That is amazing.. I've not heard of processing that fast since 2011!
> 
> Congratulations and have a safe trip over.


Thanks so much!! ALL of you guys here in this forum have played a huge part in the lives of so many people and I wish ALL of you everything positive - love and light! I appreciate you working so hard here to help those of us who are so clueless (ME most of all) at getting our paperwork together and keeping our families together. Exciting times ahead! 

Hugs to all of you! :tea:


----------



## anders10

Hi Gizzy,

I have the same timeline and got my email from Sheffield today. Did your email say it was approved?

thanks


----------



## Gizzy74

anders10 said:


> Hi Gizzy,
> 
> I have the same timeline and got my email from Sheffield today. Did your email say it was approved?
> 
> thanks


Congrats to you as well! Yippee! I emailed them directly and asked and they responded back. Since they probably have gone home already today, if you choose to email, they probably won't reply until tomorrow now. Just a heads up.


----------



## dieforu

Gizzy74 said:


> This is absolutely AMAZING! Approved in 3 days!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Application submitted : 27th September 2013
> Biometrics Taken: 3rd October 2013
> Application Shipped: 11th October 2013
> Application received at Sheffield: 14th October 2013
> Projected time given:
> Decision: Received decision has been made email: 16th October 2013
> Number of working days taken to process: 3 business days
> 
> Just received email confirmation from Sheffield that it was approved and Visa on its way.
> 
> Mind blown! So exciting!!!! Heading to my hubby! ound:


Congrats, which kind of visa did you apply for?


----------



## Gizzy74

dieforu said:


> Congrats, which kind of visa did you apply for?


Sorry, in all my excitement, I failed to specify. Its the Settlement Spouse Visa.


----------



## anders10

hi Gizzy, did your email say -

"A decision has been made on this UK visa application. The application will
be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be
delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is ........ "

Did you send your email back to [email protected]? God, I hope mine was approved as well!!!!! I'm ready to puke.

thanks,
Heather


----------



## Hertsfem

Wow you guys are clubbing the visa applications eh? perhaps they are not so busy now because of all of those which are on hold? Congrats to all of you and may you have safe trips and a happy future xx


----------



## Gizzy74

anders10 said:


> hi Gizzy, did your email say -
> 
> "A decision has been made on this UK visa application. The application will
> be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be
> delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is ........ "
> 
> Did you send your email back to [email protected]? God, I hope mine was approved as well!!!!! I'm ready to puke.
> 
> thanks,
> Heather


Yes, Heather! That is correct. I felt the same way until I got that confirmation from them that is truly was approved.


----------



## Paulu1973

Country applying from: Australia
Application submitted : 15th October 2013
Biometrics Taken: 17th October 2013
Application Shipped: .
Application received at Manilla: 
Projected time given: 
Decision:


----------



## Paulu1973

Sorry its for an ancestry visa and dependents. I had a mini heart attack when we realised that one of the forms wasn't signed. Annoying, so I called the UKBA and they said they'll get back to me but since the biometrics were all done etc it mightn't be a problem. fingers crossed 

Country applying from: Australia
Application submitted : 15th October 2013
Biometrics Taken: 17th October 2013
Application Shipped: .
Application received at Manilla: 
Projected time given: 
Decision


----------



## Pultet

Hello.. Mine is a depressing one  lol

Country applying from: Philippines
Application submitted : 25 March 2013 (Online)
Biometrics Taken: 11 April 2013
Application received at British embassy Manila: 11 April 2013
Projected time given: None
Decision: Received decision has been made email: 29 April 2013
Document collected from VFS Manila: 30 April 2013 (REFUSED) 
Number of working days taken to process: 14 wrking days.

..... Re-applied! on 1st October... Still waiting...


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Fingers crossed for you Pultet!


----------



## Pultet

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Fingers crossed for you Pultet!


Thank you.. Ive never felt this nervous in my entire life.


----------



## extremum

Country applying from: USA.
Type of visa applied for: Family Settlement w/ Spouse.
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th of May, 2013.
Date biometrics taken: 13th of May,2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: TBA.
Office location processing your visa: New York, then Sheffield.
Notice of refusal: 14th of June, 2013
***Refusal overturned***: 17th of October, 2013
Date your visa was received: TBA.

Updates: REFUSAL OVERTURNED!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:

Question: What's the best way to send my passport, and have it returned?


----------



## EOT

I'm British and my husband is from the US. I wanted to post on here as I found it very helpful during our application process. I have to say, this was the easy part compared to making sure our evidence was all in perfect order. Good luck to everyone applying!!

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa: Spouse
Application submitted : 10th September 2013
Biometrics Taken: 13th September 2013
Application Shipped: 16th September 2013 (FedEx priority)
Application received at Sheffield: 3rd October 2013 - we didn't get an email from the Sheffield office to say it had arrived so my husband emailed [email protected] and they responded the next day to say they'd received out supporting docs.
Projected time given: None
Decision: Received decision has been made email: 14th October 2013
Visa received: 16th October 2013


----------



## bluesky2015

extremum said:


> Country applying from: USA.
> Type of visa applied for: Family Settlement w/ Spouse.
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th of May, 2013.
> Date biometrics taken: 13th of May,2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: TBA.
> Office location processing your visa: New York, then Sheffield.
> Notice of refusal: 14th of June, 2013
> ***Refusal overturned***: 17th of October, 2013
> Date your visa was received: TBA.
> 
> Updates: REFUSAL OVERTURNED!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Question: What's the best way to send my passport, and have it returned?


Congrats.. What was the bases of initial refusal and did you appeal ?


----------



## anders10

*just received fiance visa!*

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa: fiancee
Application Shipped: October 11, 2013 (FedEx priority and paid for priority application)
Application received at Sheffield: October 14, 2013
Projected time given: None. They actually said "Please be aware that currently
because of high numbers of applications we cannot guarantee the exact date
that a decision will be made on your application."
Decision: Received decision has been made email: October 16, 2013
Visa received: October 18, 2013

This was unbelievably fast. I SHIPPED my application last friday and already have the visa. So basically 4 days. I have been crying all morning from tears of joy. Best wishes to all waiting.


----------



## Water Dragon

*Hooray!*



anders10 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa: fiancee
> Application Shipped: October 11, 2013 (FedEx priority and paid for priority application)
> Application received at Sheffield: October 14, 2013
> Projected time given: None. They actually said "Please be aware that currently
> because of high numbers of applications we cannot guarantee the exact date
> that a decision will be made on your application."
> Decision: Received decision has been made email: October 16, 2013
> Visa received: October 18, 2013
> 
> This was unbelievably fast. I SHIPPED my application last friday and already have the visa. So basically 4 days. I have been crying all morning from tears of joy. Best wishes to all waiting.


Congratulations on a record processing time!! Now the excitement of arranging your travel begins. 

I'm in Scotland too - what area are you coming to?

Laurel


----------



## anders10

hi Laurel,

Thanks for the message. I will be in Glasgow/East Kilbride ... where are you?

Heather


----------



## Water Dragon

I'm in Perth. My husband was born in Glasgow. Once you have enough posts, you can send me a private message and maybe we could stay in touch. I've been here since 9/24.

So excited for you!

Laurel


----------



## amo7ale

Country applying from: Venezuela
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26 July 2013 
Date biometrics taken: 1 August 2013 Caracas Date received in Bogota, Colombia: 5 August 2013
Projected timeline given : 43 days 
Application with visa officer: 23 September 2013 ( 36 days)
Email received application processed: 18 October 2013 (55 days)

Finally the application has been processed but have to wait until next week before we find out the result! Freaking nervous!


----------



## KHP

amo7ale said:


> Country applying from: Venezuela
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 26 July 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 1 August 2013 Caracas Date received in Bogota, Colombia: 5 August 2013
> Projected timeline given : 43 days
> Application with visa officer: 23 September 2013 ( 36 days)
> Email received application processed: 18 October 2013 (55 days)
> 
> Finally the application has been processed but have to wait until next week before we find out the result! Freaking nervous!


Good to hear you've finally got an email. I hope it works out well for you.
KHP


----------



## highfive

Country applying from: Egypt, Cairo
Type of visa: Spouse visa
Application submitted 16 July, 2013
Date biometrics taken: 16 July 2013
Projected time given: within 12 weeks
Visa received: 25 September 2013 

Waiting for our newborn british passport to arrive before we're all set.
Does the spouse visa expire if we don't leave the country within 3 months??


----------



## Hertsfem

No it does not expire but it's recommended that you leave within 90 days. Good luck...


----------



## Kelle

Country applying from: Australia
Application submitted : 23rd September 2013
Biometrics Taken: 27th September 2013
Application Shipped: 27th September 2013
Application received in Sydney:2nd October 2013 
Application received in Manilla:
Projected time given: 
Decision:


----------



## Water Dragon

highfive said:


> Country applying from: Egypt, Cairo
> Type of visa: Spouse visa
> Application submitted 16 July, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 16 July 2013
> Projected time given: within 12 weeks
> Visa received: 25 September 2013
> 
> Waiting for our newborn british passport to arrive before we're all set.
> Does the spouse visa expire if we don't leave the country within 3 months??


The timeframe is to allow you 3 months to arrange for departure, with the expectation that you will be in the UK for the following 30 months that are required before applying for further leave to remain. If you delay so that you aren't in the UK for the 2.5 years, you will have to apply to extend your initial visa which is expensive and takes time. The requirements are 2.5 years, apply for further leave to remain, a second 2.5 years and you apply for indefinite leave to remain.

You won't lose your visa but you will extend your timeframe and incur extra expense.


----------



## Windsurfcraig

Just done a spouse visa, paid the extra NZ$500. Its a new route. They said 10 days, working, and it took 15 to 20 days. Biometrics was 10 minutes in the Christchurch. So visa process was pretty easy, but we did spend 6 months getting all paper work right so there was no queries.


----------



## wannabe-uk

Windsurfcraig, is that 15 to 20 working days?

Did you find the whole process easy? As in the payment bit and booking for the biometrics?

Also, what do they do at the biometrics thing?


----------



## Chris1708

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa: Spouse
Application Shipped: October 14, 2013 (paid for priority application)
Application received at Sheffield: October 21, 2013

Fingers crossed that it all goes smoothly.


----------



## amo7ale

Country applying from: Venezuela
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26 July 2013 
Date biometrics taken: 1 August 2013 Caracas Date received in Bogota, Colombia: 5 August 2013
Projected timeline given : 43 days 
Application with visa officer: 23 September 2013 ( 36 days)
Email received application processed: 18 October 2013 (55 days) 

Passport received with VISA: 23 October 2013

Wooooo hooooo finally! Thank you to everyone who helped with our application, we appreciate it, we got the visa 30 mins ago and already flight is booked for next Wednesday  we are soooo happy! Thanks again n keep faith to those who are waiting!


----------



## Chris1708

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa: Spouse
Application Shipped: October 14, 2013 (paid for priority application)
Application received at Sheffield: October 21, 2013
Projected time given: None
Decision made: October 23rd. 
Documents posted: October 23rd.


----------



## Water Dragon

*Congratulations!!*



Chris1708 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Spouse
> Application Shipped: October 14, 2013 (paid for priority application)
> Application received at Sheffield: October 21, 2013
> Projected time given: None
> Decision made: October 23rd.
> Documents posted: October 23rd.


Wow! They have really speeded up the processing over the past month. So happy for you!


----------



## Chris1708

Water Dragon said:


> Wow! They have really speeded up the processing over the past month. So happy for you!


UPS tracking details say it should be with us by Friday so fingers crossed.


----------



## Expat2013!

sabs said:


> I think it's within three months of the valid from date. We are leaving at the end of August, which will allow us time to quit jobs and ship things. I am hoping I will be in time to enjoy the end of the British summer.


Is this true? This is confirmed on the UK BA website?


----------



## ubernell

Chris1708 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Spouse
> Application Shipped: October 14, 2013 (paid for priority application)
> Application received at Sheffield: October 21, 2013
> Projected time given: None
> Decision made: October 23rd.
> Documents posted: October 23rd.



Ahh, awesome! My priority application arrives at Sheffield tomorrow so hopefully only a couple days until they make a decision! They seem to be moving right along for USA folks this October


----------



## Blue-bayou

Country applying from: Saudi Arabia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): in Person
Date biometrics taken: Don't have one (No idea) 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 26, 2009
Office location processing your visa: VFS GLOBAL IN SAUDI ARABIA 
Projected timeline given: 6 weeks
Date your visa was received: May 10,2009


----------



## Kelle

Paulu1973 said:


> Country applying from: Australia
> Application submitted : 15th October 2013
> Biometrics Taken: 17th October 2013
> Application Shipped: .
> Application received at Manilla:
> Projected time given:
> Decision:


Hi just wondering if you have heard anything yet? I think that our applications were submitted about the same time. Not sure about you but I just wish that they would send some sort of confirmation that the application was received in Manilla. Anyway I hope that we both hear something soon As I would really like to be over before Chistmas.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Chris1708

Chris1708 said:


> UPS tracking details say it should be with us by Friday so fingers crossed.


Approved! 

We received her visa earlier today. So happy and excited right now. Best of all we found a flight from the US for Monday so I'll have her home on the 29th. I'm really shocked at how easy and how quick the whole process was. Thank you very much to everybody who helped us out. Your advice was invaluable and so much appreciated.


----------



## ubernell

Does UKBA always send an email when they've recieved the application? Mine arrived in Sheffield on Thursday at 11am, signed for (according to FedEx), but I haven't gotten an email. Just want to see if it's any reason to worry? I'm trying to stay calm Haha


----------



## redalazade

According to the posts I have read here. They don't always send an email


----------



## anders10

hi - I also read they don't always send an email, I wouldn't worry, at least you know it was signed for and delivered. Maybe they got busy thurs/fri. :fingerscrossed:




ubernell said:


> Does UKBA always send an email when they've recieved the application? Mine arrived in Sheffield on Thursday at 11am, signed for (according to FedEx), but I haven't gotten an email. Just want to see if it's any reason to worry? I'm trying to stay calm Haha


----------



## ubernell

Okay, thanks you guys! I knew that - I told myself that, but I guess I needed to hear it from others. Haha. Cheers!


----------



## chizzy

Online app - 12/09/13
Biometrics done 13/09/13
Supporting docs sent to Sheffield - 23/09/13
Received supporting docs (originals) back - 25/10/13
Country applied from - Nigeria..

Does anyone know how long it usually takes after receiving supporting documents back??????? 

So nervous/anxious?


----------



## Paulu1973

Country applying from: Australia
Application submitted : 15th October 2013
Biometrics Taken: 17th October 2013
Application Shipped: .
Application received at Manilla: 
Projected time given: 
Decision: Approved October 28 for a December 1 start date. Happy days


----------



## wannabe-uk

Congrats Paulu1973 

Did you pay priority service?


----------



## Paulu1973

nope, no priority service. I guess it was quick as it was a straight forward ancestry visa application with dependents. The great thing about an ancestry visa is that it is your right to obtain it. We had the right paperwork combined with some solid job search prospects. Time to book the flights


----------



## wannabe-uk

That's great 

Happy journeys


----------



## Alisonjane88

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa: Fiancé 
Application submitted: October 15, 2013
Biometrics taken: October 17, 2013 
Application Shipped: October 25, 2013 
Application received at Sheffield: October 28, 2013
Projected time given: 
Decision made: 


Documents were only received at Sheffield today and I'm already sick with nerves! We paid for priority so hopefully it won't be long... Do they usually send an email with a projected timeframe?


----------



## Alisonjane88

chizzy said:


> Online app - 12/09/13
> Biometrics done 13/09/13
> Supporting docs sent to Sheffield - 23/09/13
> Received supporting docs (originals) back - 25/10/13
> Country applied from - Nigeria..
> 
> Does anyone know how long it usually takes after receiving supporting documents back???????
> 
> So nervous/anxious?



It seems strange to me to have received your original documents back without a decision on your Visa. I was under the impression that when you receive your documents back, you also receive your passport with a Visa in it or a refusal letter. Did They return your passport?


----------



## Chris1708

Alisonjane88 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Fiancé
> Application submitted: October 15, 2013
> Biometrics taken: October 17, 2013
> Application Shipped: October 25, 2013
> Application received at Sheffield: October 28, 2013
> Projected time given:
> Decision made:
> 
> Documents were only received at Sheffield today and I'm already sick with nerves! We paid for priority so hopefully it won't be long... Do they usually send an email with a projected timeframe?


Our documents were received in Sheffield last Monday. We had a decision in 24 hours and received documents with visa back in the US on Friday. With priority processing for US applicants it seems to be very quick lately. Best of luck!


----------



## Alisonjane88

Chris1708 said:


> Our documents were received in Sheffield last Monday. We had a decision in 24 hours and received documents with visa back in the US on Friday. With priority processing for US applicants it seems to be very quick lately. Best of luck!


Thank you , that makes me feel better! Congrats on getting yours approved


----------



## gazramataz83

My wife is from Hong Kong and has today received her Further Leave to Remain.

18/09/13: First FLR application sent off
23/09/13: Confirmation letter of application received arrives/payment taken
02/10/13: Biometrics submitted at post office
21/10/13: FLR approved
30/10/13: Documents returned and currently awaiting Biometrics card.

Delighted with how quickly the process was. Hope others have similar success!

EDIT: We didn't receive an email confirming that a decision had been made, just the courier arriving with documents and approval letter


----------



## chizzy

Yes I too thought it was a little strange, but my hubby is in Nigeria and we put return envelope to send docs back to me in UK, he hasn't received any emails yet, and tracking facility status hasn't changed????? 

A bit nervous about this now!


----------



## androobe

This is the timeline for my US wife's application:

Country applying from: USA (Priority)
Type of visa: Spouse
Application submitted: October 10, 2013
Biometrics taken: October 15, 2013 
Application Shipped: October 22, 2013 (sent from within UK)
Application received at Sheffield: October 23, 2013
Projected time given: None
Decision made: October 25, 2013
Visa Received: October 28, 2013 (approved!)

So easy, simple and quick. Couple of questions which we found answers to here. If anyone wants any help with a similar app, would be more than happy to answer questions.


----------



## redalazade

congratulations, xxx


----------



## Chris1708

Brilliant news!  Seems that the UKBA are really pushing the priority applications through quickly at the moment.


----------



## redalazade

wish i was using the UKBA in this country, jamaica just seems slow slow slow


----------



## ubernell

Country applying from: USA (Priority)
Type of visa: Spouse
Application submitted: October 13, 2013
Biometrics taken: October 16, 2013 
Application Shipped: October 22, 2013 
Application received at Sheffield: October 24, 2013 according to FedEx
--Didn't get email confirm from UKBA until October 28th, 2013.
Decision made: October 29, 2013
Visa Received: I'll have it October 31, 2013! op2:

I can't imagine it's not approved . Still biting my nails though!


----------



## Sorta Fairytale

Hello everyone,

I'm a bit late with this info, but here is my time line. 

Country applying from: USA (priority service)
Application submitted online: 29 Sep 2013
Biometrics taken: 11 Oct 2013
Application shipped: 14 Oct 2013
Application received at Sheffield: 16 Oct 2013
Projected timeline: none
Decision made: 17 Oct 2013
Visa received: 21 Oct 2013

Yep, that's right only took 1 day to process once received by UKBA!! 
Quick and painless (well relatively!)
I'd like to thank everyone for sharing their knowledge with us all going through this process. Especially Joppa in my case. This site is a wealth of knowledge and excellent tips. I wouldn't have been able to do it with out all the help I have received here. Thanks again everyone. I'm UK bound on November 30!!!!!


----------



## mrsnewtolondon

androobe said:


> This is the timeline for my US wife's application:
> 
> Country applying from: USA (Priority)
> Type of visa: Spouse
> Application submitted: October 10, 2013
> Biometrics taken: October 15, 2013
> Application Shipped: October 22, 2013 (sent from within UK)
> Application received at Sheffield: October 23, 2013
> Projected time given: None
> Decision made: October 25, 2013
> Visa Received: October 28, 2013 (approved!)
> 
> So easy, simple and quick. Couple of questions which we found answers to here. If anyone wants any help with a similar app, would be more than happy to answer questions.


This makes me feel so good in terms of a quick decision! We have been collecting documents and preparing our supporting documents for months and just hoping that with our plethora of information we'll include, that my visa will go through and go through quickly so I can be reunited with my beloved.


----------



## Joppa

Sometimes too MUCH information and evidence can be nearly as harmful as too little. A vital piece of info may be buried deep among the inessential and inappropriate, and can be missed by ECO. I have seen this happen many times. What you want is right kind of evidence dictated by your personal circumstances. While for a novice it's difficult to know what is required, an expert can help you guide along the straight and narrow and give you the best chance of speedy successful decision.


----------



## Kelle

Kelle said:


> Country applying from: Australia
> Application submitted : 23rd September 2013
> Biometrics Taken: 27th September 2013
> Application Shipped: 27th September 2013
> Application received in Sydney:2nd October 2013
> Application received in Manilla:
> Projected time given:
> Decision:


So today I received an email from Manilla saying that my application had been deferred for the following 

Your application falls to be refused solely because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE. 


You have not provided 6 months of evidence prior to your application demonstrating your sponsor's salaried income of in the form of bank statements and payslips. In addition, you have not provided confirmation from your sponsor’s details of employment such as annual salary and start date of employment.
A decision on your application has therefore been put on hold until the Courts have decided the outcome of the Secretary of State’s appeal in a legal challenge to the income threshold requirement. More information about this hold on decisions is set out on the Home Office website.



Your application will be reviewed and a decision taken on it once the outcome of the legal challenge is known. This may not be for several months at least. 


I am somewhat confused as when I sent the application all the employment details were given in the VAF 4A form and along with that I sent my partners bank statements, payslips, P45, letter of employment from his current employer. 

I am just wondering if anyone else has had the same reply and what they did.

Thanks


----------



## Water Dragon

Kelle said:


> I am somewhat confused as when I sent the application all the employment details were given in the VAF 4A form and along with that I sent my partners bank statements, payslips, P45, letter of employment from his current employer.
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone else has had the same reply and what they did.
> 
> Thanks


We would need to know which category you applied under - did you send 6 months or 12 months of payslips with the matching bank statements? Did any of the payslips full under the 1550 pound minimum? Apparently the letter from his employer didn't include the necessary information? A P60 is required if available - if you sent a P45, is your spouse no longer employed? Did you send an employment contract? That is required as well.

Post more details and I'm sure someone can give you more information.


----------



## ShotgunJones

androobe said:


> This is the timeline for my US wife's application:
> 
> Country applying from: USA (Priority)
> Type of visa: Spouse
> Application submitted: October 10, 2013
> Biometrics taken: October 15, 2013
> Application Shipped: October 22, 2013 (sent from within UK)
> Application received at Sheffield: October 23, 2013
> Projected time given: None
> Decision made: October 25, 2013
> Visa Received: October 28, 2013 (approved!)
> 
> So easy, simple and quick. Couple of questions which we found answers to here. If anyone wants any help with a similar app, would be more than happy to answer questions.



I was wondering how much the priority was? It seems worth it to pay extra as quickly as you got approved!


----------



## Sorta Fairytale

Priority service was $300. Definitely worth it.


----------



## BroomeStreet

Greetings everyone! I just registered, but have been checking threads for a while in preparation for my visa application. Thought I'd share my timeline.

Country applying from: USA (did not use priority service)
Type of visa: Spouse (same-sex, FYI)
Application submitted online: October 1, 2013
Biometrics taken: October 2, 2013
Application Shipped FedEx: October 10, 2013
Application received at Sheffield according to FedEx: October 14, 2013
Official email from Sheffield: October 15, 2013
Email requesting additional documentation: October 22, 2013
Additional documents submitted: October 28, 2013
Decision made: October 30, 2013
Projected return of documents by FedEx: November 6,2013

It's been hard watching all these priority application get approved while I wait, but I really can't complain that my decision only took about 8 working days. Fingers crossed that it's an approval!!! I should've more closely followed the advice on this forum, and my gut feelings, about supporting documentation, but I thought I had enough. I'll know better when it comes time for an FLR.

Thank you to everybody for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Alisonjane88

BroomeStreet said:


> Greetings everyone! I just registered, but have been checking threads for a while in preparation for my visa application. Thought I'd share my timeline.
> 
> Country applying from: USA (did not use priority service)
> Type of visa: Spouse (same-sex, FYI)
> Application submitted online: October 1, 2013
> Biometrics taken: October 2, 2013
> Application Shipped FedEx: October 10, 2013
> Application received at Sheffield according to FedEx: October 14, 2013
> Official email from Sheffield: October 15, 2013
> Email requesting additional documentation: October 22, 2013
> Additional documents submitted: October 28, 2013
> Decision made: October 30, 2013
> Projected return of documents by FedEx: November 6,2013
> 
> It's been hard watching all these priority application get approved while I wait, but I really can't complain that my decision only took about 8 working days. Fingers crossed that it's an approval!!! I should've more closely followed the advice on this forum, and my gut feelings, about supporting documentation, but I thought I had enough. I'll know better when it comes time for an FLR.
> 
> Thank you to everybody for sharing your experiences.



Considering you didn't purchase priority, your application was processed extremely quickly! Good luck


----------



## Alisonjane88

Update on our application! 

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa: Fiancé 
Application submitted: October 15, 2013
Biometrics taken: October 17, 2013 
Application Shipped: October 25, 2013 
Application received at Sheffield: October 28, 2013
Projected time given: None 
Decision made: October 30, 2013 (we paid for priority) 

Our documents are on their way back, expected delivery date November 6! So pleased we paid for the priority and our application was processed in 2 days... I just hope it's good news. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Scrubbah

Kelle said:


> So today I received an email from Manilla saying that my application had been deferred for the following
> 
> Your application falls to be refused solely because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE.
> 
> 
> You have not provided 6 months of evidence prior to your application demonstrating your sponsor's salaried income of in the form of bank statements and payslips. In addition, you have not provided confirmation from your sponsor’s details of employment such as annual salary and start date of employment.
> A decision on your application has therefore been put on hold until the Courts have decided the outcome of the Secretary of State’s appeal in a legal challenge to the income threshold requirement. More information about this hold on decisions is set out on the Home Office website.
> 
> 
> 
> Your application will be reviewed and a decision taken on it once the outcome of the legal challenge is known. This may not be for several months at least.
> 
> 
> I am somewhat confused as when I sent the application all the employment details were given in the VAF 4A form and along with that I sent my partners bank statements, payslips, P45, letter of employment from his current employer.
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone else has had the same reply and what they did.
> 
> Thanks


Did you send VAF 4A appendix 2?


----------



## chizzy

*We got it!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Spouse Visa online app done 13/9/13 - applied in Nigeria. Lagos 
Biometrics done - 13/9/13
Supporting docs sent to Sheffield by me in the UK, 23/9/13
Supporting docs received back to me in UK from UKBA on 25/10/2013
Passport received in Nigeria to hubby 30/10/13:rockon::whoo:

VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

TOTAL DAYS = 45 DAYS FROM START TO PASSPORT IN HAND!!!! 

Just wanna say a big thanks to Joppa and the rest of you all......This forum is amazing and helps so many peoples lives. 
I cant believe we had such a quick response...GOD was surely watching over us. 

SO SO SO HAPPY.......Wish everybody else the best of luck x :cheer2::cheer2::xmastree: so glad he will be here for xmas.


----------



## ditmarscage

Hi there. I'm a long-time lurker, first time poster. I'm a 27-year-old American woman with a Scottish husband whom I met while we both lived in New York City 6 years ago. We got married April 11th, 2008 in NYC. We have moved around a lot since then because of his job (he is a chef, and I am a sommelier). I've just applied for the *second time *for my UK spouse visa. I was approved the first time and we lived in England for a year and 3 months, now we are living in Barbados and I have reapplied for a UK spouse visa yet again, as we are (hopefully!) moving back to Edinburgh together as his work contract is finished here in Barbados.

My current application was submitted to the British High Commission here in Barbados but had to be mailed to the High Commission in Jamaica as that is the nearest office where they process visas. I've just received a call from the Barbados High Commission saying my documents are ready to be picked up (not sure if this means they have been approved? Does anyone know??) Going to pick it up tomorrow morning, so here's hoping it has been approved again! 

Country applying from: Barbados
Type of visa applied for: Spousal
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: August 12th, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 12th, 2013
Office location processing your visa: Kingston, Jamaica (nearest office to Barbados - Barbados HC snail mailed all of my documents to them)
Projected timeline given: 3 months (or 55 working days)
Date your visa was received: Hopefully tomorrow, November 1st!! Will post an update. 

This website has really helped me a lot over the years and I'm glad I have finally registered. My husband and I have both applied for so many visas in our lives, and we are sick of it to be honest!   

I hope now I can be of help to other people going through the same thing.


----------



## bravenewworld

Country applying from: India (Priority service unavailable) 
Type of visa: Spouse
Application submitted: 30 September 2013
Biometrics taken: 30 September 2013

Visa granted: 29 October 2013 (as printed on visa sticker in passport)
Visa Received: 31 October 2013 (approved)

Time taken: Approximately 5 weeks 

My application was submittedin the eastern region; all visas are forwarded for processing at the British High Commission in New Delhi.


----------



## BroomeStreet

BroomeStreet said:


> Greetings everyone! I just registered, but have been checking threads for a while in preparation for my visa application. Thought I'd share my timeline.
> 
> Country applying from: USA (did not use priority service)
> Type of visa: Spouse (same-sex, FYI)
> Application submitted online: October 1, 2013
> Biometrics taken: October 2, 2013
> Application Shipped FedEx: October 10, 2013
> Application received at Sheffield according to FedEx: October 14, 2013
> Official email from Sheffield: October 15, 2013
> Email requesting additional documentation: October 22, 2013
> Additional documents submitted: October 28, 2013
> Decision made: October 30, 2013
> Projected return of documents by FedEx: November 6,2013
> 
> It's been hard watching all these priority application get approved while I wait, but I really can't complain that my decision only took about 8 working days. Fingers crossed that it's an approval!!! I should've more closely followed the advice on this forum, and my gut feelings, about supporting documentation, but I thought I had enough. I'll know better when it comes time for an FLR.
> 
> Thank you to everybody for sharing your experiences.


SUCCESS!!! I'M APPROVED!! My package wasn't scheduled to return until next Wednesday, but it arrived today. FedEx Tracking is wonderful! Good luck to everyone else going through the process.


----------



## redalazade

ditmarscage said:


> Hi there. I'm a long-time lurker, first time poster. I'm a 27-year-old American woman with a Scottish husband whom I met while we both lived in New York City 6 years ago. We got married April 11th, 2008 in NYC. We have moved around a lot since then because of his job (he is a chef, and I am a sommelier). I've just applied for the *second time *for my UK spouse visa. I was approved the first time and we lived in England for a year and 3 months, now we are living in Barbados and I have reapplied for a UK spouse visa yet again, as we are (hopefully!) moving back to Edinburgh together as his work contract is finished here in Barbados.
> 
> My current application was submitted to the British High Commission here in Barbados but had to be mailed to the High Commission in Jamaica as that is the nearest office where they process visas. I've just received a call from the Barbados High Commission saying my documents are ready to be picked up (not sure if this means they have been approved? Does anyone know??) Going to pick it up tomorrow morning, so here's hoping it has been approved again!
> 
> Country applying from: Barbados
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
> Date biometrics taken: August 12th, 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 12th, 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Kingston, Jamaica (nearest office to Barbados - Barbados HC snail mailed all of my documents to them)
> Projected timeline given: 3 months (or 55 working days)
> Date your visa was received: Hopefully tomorrow, November 1st!! Will post an update.
> 
> This website has really helped me a lot over the years and I'm glad I have finally registered. My husband and I have both applied for so many visas in our lives, and we are sick of it to be honest!
> 
> I hope now I can be of help to other people going through the same thing.



Hi. Congratulations on your visa. Can I ask a few things?? 
It looks like the decision went over the 3 months by a few days. Did you email worldbridge? 
Did you get an email first to say your documents are ready??


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Congratulations!


----------



## Fryman

Country applying from: UK (London)
Type of visa applied for: EEA2 Unmarried Partner
Date application submitted (forms sent to Liverpool): 03 March 2013
COA Letter : 15th of April 2013
Date biometrics taken: biometrics??!
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 04 March 2013
Refused - 9th of july
Resubmitted with actual original EU ID and new application fee to sheffield : 13th of July.
COA Letter: 29th of July
Request for return of passport : 25th August
Visa Received in the shiny Silver envelope 02/11/2013!!
Office location processing your visa: Somewhere in Sheffield via liverpool (new processing location)

It came through on a piece of paper, over the moon, new beginnings! thanks very much to this forums for advice and giving hope over nearly 8 months of an ordeal.

Cheers


----------



## xiaoqiaodan

Country applying from: China, Shanghai
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted Online: 20/09/13
Date submitted Documents 10/10/13
Date your visa was received: 01/11/13

Thank you to everyone on this forum. Such a helpful site and wonderful helping people. Special thanks to Joppa


----------



## 2legit2quit

Country applying from: Durban, South Africa 
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online): 23 Sept '13 
Date biometrics taken: 26 Sept '13 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 Sept '13
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, South Africa
Projected timeline given: 9 - 12 weeks
Received email notification of processed application: 28 Oct '13
Date your visa was received: 29 Oct '13

All in all, it took 22 working days, once the application was received in Pretoria. I am besides my self!!.. I had feared the worst, as it certainly isn't common for Settlement applications to be processed this quickly in South Africa.

Just wanted to say a big thank-you to all members of this site!! As a 'surreptitious' observer, the questions asked by many, and answered by those in the know-how shed a lot of light on many dark corners. We couldn't have done it without you.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

Wishing all those currently undergoing this ordeal the best of luck!..


----------



## rodrodrod

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Family
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11th June '13
Date biometrics taken: 11th July '13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th July '13
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Visa Section, UK
Projected timeline given: 6 weeks
Date your visa was received: UKBA response October 28th (14 weeks)


----------



## KQuigley

Our timeline:

Country applied from: USA
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit 
Documents mailed on: TUES 18 June 2013 
(I mailed from Boston to NYC UKBA office, via UPS tracked delivery, from Boston - NY only UPS ground was needed to get there next day) 
Documents received: WEDS, 19 June 2013 (email confirmation same day)
Visa issued on: FRI, 21 June 2013 
Documents received back: MON, 24 June 2013

I could not believe that it only took two days to receive our family permit/visa, as the suggested time was 2-3 months!! I've been living in the UK now since the end of July and we are now in the process of applying for our EEA2 Family Permit (the extension that permits you to live/work in the UK for 5 years). 

I couldn't have done this without the help of this forum and especially Animo and Joppa !


----------



## Scrubbah

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): Oct 17th
Date biometrics taken: Oct 21st
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Oct 28th
Date E-mail confirmation November 1st
Date decision was made November 5th - 3 working days from my confirmation E-mail
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Visa Section, UK
Projected timeline given: Up to 12 weeks



My stuff is on the way back, after a quick turnaround and I did not purchase priority. I don't know if it was approved, but I think it likely was approved. I was pretty anal about getting everything I need.


----------



## Scrubbah

Scrubbah said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Oct 17th
> Date biometrics taken: Oct 21st
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Oct 28th
> Date E-mail confirmation November 1st
> Date decision was made November 5th - 3 working days from my confirmation E-mail
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Visa Section, UK
> Projected timeline given: Up to 12 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> My stuff is on the way back, after a quick turnaround and I did not purchase priority. I don't know if it was approved, but I think it likely was approved. I was pretty anal about getting everything I need.


Quoting myself, but it was APPROVED.

I tried to mess with my fiancee and tell her that I had been banned for life, but she didn't believe me.


----------



## drewpasmith

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 1 Dependant
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17.10.13 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 7.11.13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 8.11.13
Office location processing your visa: New York Consulate General
Projected timeline given: (without priority service, 10-40 days from 1st Contact. Priority service was purchased.)
Date your visa was received: now, we wait...


----------



## Alisonjane88

Update! 

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa: Fiancé 
Application submitted: October 15, 2013
Biometrics taken: October 17, 2013 
Application Shipped: October 25, 2013 
Application received at Sheffield: October 28, 2013
Projected time given: None 
Decision made: October 30, 2013 (we paid for priority)
Visa RECEIVED: November 8, 2013!! 

We got approved!!!! Absolutely ecstatic!!!! I can't express how grateful I am to the people of this forum. If I hadn't found this place, there's no way my fiancé would be holding his visa right now. Our wedding planned for March 22nd can go ahead and we'll be back on here very soon to start the process of obtaining FLR! Good luck to all still waiting!


----------



## OrganisedChaos

Country applied from : Jamaica
Visa Type: Spouse settlement/Category A
Date online application: 3 August 2013
Date Biometrics/Document submission: 19 August 2013
Desired date of travel: 3 October 2013
Projected timeline given : By 12 November 2013

Visa received: 12th November


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Yeah! Congratulations!


----------



## TimKeck

*Indefinite hold*

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 03 Sep 13 online
Date biometrics taken: 06 Sep 13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 09 Sep 13
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: ???
Date your visa was received: Just learned today my application has been put on indefinite hold because my wife's employer in the UK doesn't want to provide a letter verifying employment information. Though we provided 6 months(+) of payslips and bank statements showing direct deposit and 5 years of P60's from the same employer. I don't understand this, they have all the information from the supporting documents, why is this letter so important?

A decision on your application has therefore been put on hold until the Courts have decided the outcome of the Secretary of State’s appeal in a legal challenge to the income threshold requirement. More information about this hold on decisions is set out on the Home Office website.

Your application will be reviewed and a decision taken on it once the outcome of the legal challenge is known. This may not be for several months at least.


----------



## Joppa

You didn't enclose a crucial document, which employment letter is. Without it, you don't meet the evidential requirement. So get the letter and send in, and hopefully your visa will be issued.


----------



## TimKeck

We supplied all the documents required via the application and appendix instructions, this letter was a request from the case officer a month later. My wife and her Supervisor have both addressed her employer for this letter, they said they'll do it but it may take up to 6 weeks. I sure can't figure this out, we've met the financial requirements, provided all the documentation to support that (minus this letter - though all the information of this letter are in the payslips, bank statements and P60's). So if my wife's employer doesn't send this letter, my application to settle there may be denied. 

From what I heard of a TV show my wife and family watched in England the other night, they're being hard on US and Canadian visa's, because they're fixing to open the floodgates to Turkish refugees coming soon. This is ridiculous!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

TimKeck said:


> ...From what I heard of a TV show my wife and family watched in England the other night, they're being hard on US and Canadian visa's, because they're fixing to open the floodgates to Turkish refugees coming soon. This is ridiculous!!


I live in the UK and pay very close attention to immigration telly, haven't seen anything about Turkish refugees (right now the hot button issue is the suspected influx from Romania and Bulgaria in Jan '14), and haven't heard anything negative about US or Canadian visa applications beyond the usual difficulties meeting financial requirements.

Hope this helps a little, and that your wife's supervisor can fast track getting the required letter from the company HR section.


----------



## TimKeck

I understand it was a show on the night before last about the Turkish immigrants. Anyway, there's nothing I can do at this point, my wife has approached her employer several times, her supervisor has as well on my wife's behalf. How do you make someone do something they don't feel necessary to do? We had the same issue with my wife's housing office and a letter stating it will be okay for me to reside there with her. They told her "it's not their job to determine who gets a visa and can come to the UK." After explaining that's not the case, they also refused to write said letter. So at this point I'm not real fond of British efficiency and apprehension of quite simple tasks. (Sorry, I'm very disappointed in this whole process and the waiting period has taken it's toll on us).


----------



## Joppa

> 2. In respect of salaried employment in the UK (except where paragraph 9 applies1), *all of the following evidence must be provided*:
> (a) Payslips covering: (i) a period of 6 months prior to the date of application if the person has been employed by their current employer for at least 6 months (and where paragraph 13(b) of this Appendix does not apply); or (ii) any period of salaried employment in the period of 12 months prior to the date of application if the person has been employed by their current employer for less than 6 months (or at least 6 months but the person does not rely on paragraph 13(a) of this Appendix), or in the financial year(s) relied upon by a self-employed person.
> (b) *A letter from the employer(s) *who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming: (i) the person's employment and gross annual salary; (ii) the length of their employment; (iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and (iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).
> <snip>


http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary

So it's a required document which must be submitted. It doesn't matter if the same information is available elsewhere.


----------



## TimKeck

I see, redundancy is the standard. This information should have been requested with the application and/or required appendix initially submitted in my opinion - it wasn't required anywhere on either. I appreciate you're bringing this to my attention, though it doesn't help now as it's not my wife or I that's failing to provide this letter, her employer doesn't feel it important. Out of my hands, we've provided everything available to us.


----------



## OrganisedChaos

The onus is on the applicant/sponsor to get what's required and to insist on it. A lot of people have had difficulties getting their employer to provide such letters, myself included but I repeatedly quoted UKBA requirements. The employer can't be the one to tell you what is or isn't necessary.


----------



## Kmsullivan28

Hello 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse 
Date application submitted (online or in person): October 18, 2013
Date biometrics taken: October 24, 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 5, 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 15 days (expedited) 
Date your visa was received: November 14, 2013

We just got our visa back today and are so excited! The date on my visa was dated 3 days after Sheffield received it, so it went through very fast. We used A Briggs and would recommend them! Good luck!


----------



## ricosuave

I applied for fiance visa in July from india. I am now married and we got the further leave to remain by using the same day service. I would like to thank everyone on this forum who helped us during this process. xx


----------



## redalazade

Country applying from: Jamaica
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 9th
Date biometrics taken: August 22nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown
Office location processing your visa: Kingston Jamaica 
Projected timeline given: 3 months 
Date your visa was received: 14th November. 

Sooooo happy. Thank you all for ur help

He is flying out tomorrow.


----------



## Lynz1988

Country applying from: Toronto, Canada
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General
Date application submitted (online or in person): Submitted online Nov 6 2013 with priority
Date biometrics taken: Nov 12 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Nov 13 2013
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 48 hours
Date your visa was received: Nov 14 2013


----------



## KHP

TimKeck said:


> We supplied all the documents required via the application and appendix instructions, this letter was a request from the case officer a month later. My wife and her Supervisor have both addressed her employer for this letter, they said they'll do it but it may take up to 6 weeks. I sure can't figure this out, we've met the financial requirements, provided all the documentation to support that (minus this letter - though all the information of this letter are in the payslips, bank statements and P60's). So if my wife's employer doesn't send this letter, my application to settle there may be denied.
> 
> From what I heard of a TV show my wife and family watched in England the other night, they're being hard on US and Canadian visa's, because they're fixing to open the floodgates to Turkish refugees coming soon. This is ridiculous!!


US citizens do not have a rough ride in terms of immigration processing. You have the option of priority processing, which many people from other non-EU countries do not. You didn't include a required document. You should have waited the 6 weeks for the letter from the employer then applied. I'm certain Turkish immigrants had nothing to do with your application being put on hold.


----------



## Lynz1988

If they were being hard of US and Canadian citizens, how was my visa processed and approved with no problem less than 30 hours after receiving my paperwork? In fact, my passports and documents are within an hour of being delivered back to me for which everything was only approved less than 20 hours ago - and I'm Canadian


----------



## mrsnewtolondon

I think that it's important not to get on TimKeck and make him feel worse than I'm sure he already does. It's beyond hard to be separated from our spouses, and the stress that comes along with applying for the spousal visa is awful. What TimKeck needs is support and help with what to do from here... not chastising him for not realizing how important that letter was or for feeling beaten. 

TimKeck, do everything you possibly can to get that letter from your wife's employer. It's not over yet... Good luck!

Kmsullivan28, congrats on your visa going through.

I'm currently waiting... going for patiently, but that's very difficult. I hope to receive word very soon and get to post my details.


----------



## Xtinamay13

Timeline:
Applied from: USA
Type of visa: settlement spousal visa- Expedited 
Date Application submitted online: 27 Sept
Date of Biometrics: 30 Sept
Sent off application: 2 Oct
Documents Received by Sheffield UKBA office: October 14 
Date email received saying "a decision has been made": October 30
Date visa received: November 1
Total working days until received: 15 

Probably would have gotten it sooner but we had to give them a few more pieces of financial info that took 2 weeks to get to them. I'm so happy to finally be joining my husband in London! Such a relief!


----------



## mrsnewtolondon

Xtinamay13 said:


> Date email received saying "a decision has been made": October 30


YAY! Many congrats to you!


----------



## TimKeck

*And it gets worse it seems*

Yes we didn't see beforehand this letter of employment verification, our mistake. Once notified of the need, getting the employer to comply was a nightmare. Over a month later we finally have the letter. Though it looks like it may hurt us rather than help. When we filled out the appendix (2) required to go along with the application, we used the income from my wife's P60 - what she actually made. From this letter I've now learned that my wife's base pay is 17,425 and not enough to meet the 18,600 requirement. From her P60's she made over 21,000 (for the past couple years). She is a NHA at a hospital, her base pay doesn't show/take into account her shift work - she's required to work nights and weekends - which are additional pay (and reflected on the P60's). So we're not sure how they'll look at this. Her P60's and what she's made meet the requirement as we've shown and now this letter that does verify her 8yr employment shows a lower base pay. What do you think? I'm in shock, to this point I'd never imagined the possibility my application may be denied and my wife is in tears blaming herself for not thinking of this sooner. Another thing the bothers me is the application said "You only need to provide evidence of the income and/or cash savings required to show you meet the financial requirement." Which we thought we did with her P60's, so we stopped there. We didn't provide info on my U.S. Military pay or our joint bank accounts to be taken into consideration as we understood it wasn't necessary. I'm wondering if they decide we haven't met the financial requirement if we'll be allowed to submit this further information or will they just deny my application and we'll have to submit that information with a new application and fee? Thoughts? Feeling pretty apprehensive at this time


----------



## Joppa

Overtime/shift allowance/pay in addition to basic salary is usually allowed if evidenced by pay slips and confirmed by P60. It helps if the employment letter says she is entitled to shift allowance, but it's not a requirement. So you should be ok just submitting the employment letter as it is, but I would attach a covering letter explaining that she received shift allowance in addition, showing the amount from the last 6 months as per her pay slips.


----------



## TimKeck

Her P60's, payslips and bank statements all show the additional shift allowance. As hard as we had to fight with her Trust to write this letter, I'm not very hopeful of getting them to redo the letter - this one took them over a month to write. I figured that's all we can do is submit a letter as well explaining as best we can.


----------



## Joppa

That should be ok. Hopefully they will now issue the visa.


----------



## arbiebarbie

Hiya, my ILR SET M has been approved today. Submitted thru settlement checking services in Nottingham mid September. Thanks to all the pieces of advice which really helped me a lot.


----------



## icebunnynj 007

From United states 
Applied for a six months general visitor visa 
Got an email saying that it was received on November 5,2013 
It was UNCLASSIFIED UK VISA APPLICATION and no decisions were made yet . I also read that will take up to 9 working days to find out the decision that was made. I hope to hear either today or sometime this week because we had to change our flight plans for a further date Nov 25th is when my friend and I are supposed to leave Florida :fingerscrossed:


----------



## electricstrm

Just got my spouse visa !!!

Timeline:
Applied from: Canada, Ottawa
Type of visa: settlement spousal visa- Priority
Date Application submitted online: 8 nov
Date of Biometrics: 13 Nov
Sent off application using the courrier service of Worldbridge: 13 Nov
Documents Received by Sheffield UKBA office: Friday Nov 15
Date email received saying "a decision has been made": Wed Nov 20
Date visa received: November 21
Total working days until received: 13


----------



## mrsnewtolondon

electricstrm said:


> Just got my spouse visa !!!
> 
> Timeline:
> Applied from: Canada, Ottawa
> Type of visa: settlement spousal visa- Priority
> Date Application submitted online: 8 nov
> Date of Biometrics: 13 Nov
> Sent off application using the courrier service of Worldbridge: 13 Nov
> Documents Received by Sheffield UKBA office: Friday Nov 15
> Date email received saying "a decision has been made": Wed Nov 20
> Date visa received: November 21
> Total working days until received: 13


Congratulations and best of luck with the next steps in being with your spouse!


----------



## abthegreat

Anybody recently applied for a General Visit visa under Priority recently ( NYC Processing) ? Last time i applied for the same visa in the UAE i was issued a visa and documents returned within 5working days with a standard application.

I received a Package Opened by EC Assistant message yesterday, any chance i'll have a decision early next week ?

Thanks


----------



## Andrewrenette

*Visa awaiting*

Applied from: Cape Town South Africa
Type of visa: settlement spousal visa
Date Application submitted online: 20 October 2013
Date of Biometrics: 23 October 2013
Documents Received by Pretoria UKBA office: 30 October 2013
Still waiting
Estimated time given 12 weeks/60 days


----------



## Hertsfem

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Citizenship for a child
Date application submitted (online or in person): 20th November (post)
Date biometrics taken: N/A
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: pending
Office location processing your visa: Liverpool
Projected timeline given: up to 6 months
Date your visa was received: pending


----------



## KQuigley

*EEA2 - Application Timeline update*

Country applied from: UK 
Type of visa applied for: EEA2 
Documents mailed on: Thurs 21 November 2013 (mailed Royal Mail Special Delivery - as advised) 
Documents received: Fri, 22 November 2013 (checked on post office uk website)
Visa issued on: TBA 
Documents received back: TBA 


**will update as and when going forward :fingerscrossed:





KQuigley said:


> Our timeline:
> 
> Country applied from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
> Documents mailed on: TUES 18 June 2013
> (I mailed from Boston to NYC UKBA office, via UPS tracked delivery, from Boston - NY only UPS ground was needed to get there next day)
> Documents received: WEDS, 19 June 2013 (email confirmation same day)
> Visa issued on: FRI, 21 June 2013
> Documents received back: MON, 24 June 2013
> 
> I could not believe that it only took two days to receive our family permit/visa, as the suggested time was 2-3 months!! I've been living in the UK now since the end of July and we are now in the process of applying for our EEA2 Family Permit (the extension that permits you to live/work in the UK for 5 years).
> 
> I couldn't have done this without the help of this forum and especially Animo and Joppa !


----------



## Newgirl21

*This is my husband's timeline.*

Country Applying From:Jamaica
Type of visa:spouse settlement
Date application submitted online: 28th August 2013
Date of Bio-metrics: 6th September 2013
Date email received: 25th November 2013
Visa received 26th November 2013!!
Actually took a little less than 12 weeks! So happy!
Thank you all for your help


----------



## ashleyt

Hey Newgirl21!

Did he do priority?

Thanks!


----------



## Newgirl21

No he didnt


----------



## mrsnewtolondon

Ashleyt, he's from Jamaica, so in a different situation from us.


----------



## jaha

Shingirayi Robson said:


> Spousal Visa
> Country applied from: SA Pretoria visa application centre in Brooklyn
> Date online app: 10 Oct
> Date submitted docs: 12 November (had to write ielts & its a 13 day wait for results)
> Date biometrics taken: 12 November
> Date 1st email confirming dispatch of documents @BHC Pretoria: 13 Nov
> Date 2nd email notifying visa app was being processed 19th Nov
> 
> Still waiting folks


Can you apply online before you have taken the IELTS and TB test? 

Joppa do you know, because it means I can do my online application sooner!

Thanx


----------



## juhi

*Same timeline as yours*



Andrewrenette said:


> Applied from: Cape Town South Africa
> Type of visa: settlement spousal visa
> Date Application submitted online: 20 October 2013
> Date of Biometrics: 23 October 2013
> Documents Received by Pretoria UKBA office: 30 October 2013
> Still waiting
> Estimated time given 12 weeks/60 days


1st Application-4th june 2013
Refused-11th sept
Re-Applied-21 oct 2013
Application under process- 26 oct 2013
Estimated timeline- 12 weeks
Time covered acc to my calculation- 4 weeks 2days( working days)
Hope we get our visas soon this time and get over this painful journey.
Good luck to you too Andrew.


----------



## wannabe-uk

Country applying from: NZ
Type of visa applied for: Spouse and 2 children
Date application submitted (online or in person): 15th November 2013 - online
Date biometrics taken: 18th November
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: It was received in Auckland NZ for them to forward onto Manila Monday 25th November 
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: None - no email received 
Date your visa was received: Received emails today (27th November) stating, Your visa will be despatched shortly.

Trying not to get too excited here but am finding it very hard not to!!!


----------



## Shingirayi Robson

*My Timeline*

Spousal Visa
Country applied from: SA Pretoria visa application centre in Brooklyn
Date online app: 10 Oct
Date submitted docs: 12 November (had to write ielts & its a 13 day wait for results)
Date biometrics taken: 12 November
Date 1st email confirming dispatch of documents @BHC Pretoria: 13 Nov
Date 2nd email notifying visa app was being processed 19th Nov

Still waiting.... @ Jaha asked earlier if one can apply online before Tb and English test. Yes sure. I applied paid and set a later appointment date when I'd have the certificates. 28 day rule applies from date you PAID online, not date of submission and all the other missions that follow Lol  Good luck to everyone. :couch2:


----------



## jaha

Shingirayi Robson said:


> Spousal Visa
> Country applied from: SA Pretoria visa application centre in Brooklyn
> Date online app: 10 Oct
> Date submitted docs: 12 November (had to write ielts & its a 13 day wait for results)
> Date biometrics taken: 12 November
> Date 1st email confirming dispatch of documents @BHC Pretoria: 13 Nov
> Date 2nd email notifying visa app was being processed 19th Nov
> 
> Still waiting.... @ Jaha asked earlier if one can apply online before Tb and English test. Yes sure. I applied paid and set a later appointment date when I'd have the certificates. 28 day rule applies from date you PAID online, not date of submission and all the other missions that follow Lol  Good luck to everyone. :couch2:


I really hope its not a problem! Good luck with your visa


----------



## jaha

jaha said:


> I really hope its not a problem! Good luck with your visa


I am going to apply after i wrote IELTS and TB test, but before IELTS results come out.


----------



## Andrewrenette

*Stressed*

Hi
Applied 23 Oct 2013 Cape Town Pretoria
Date received 30 Oct 2013under processing
27 November received email that a decition has been made
Dont know what to expect!!!!
Hope its a yes
How long will I wait to know?????


----------



## juhi

I really hope its a YES for u, as i mentioned previously that i share the same app date as urs and we both have no priority service, so my hopes r getting high that i may get a similar response anytime but i must not get excited keeping a refusal on log. 
U may mail them back asking about ur outcome.
Best wishes
Juhi


----------



## KTLin

*New here - Nice to meet you all*

Looking for some support and someone to talk to in this hard long process of waiting for the visa 

Country applying from: Israel
Type of visa applied for: Fiance' - settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Oct 7th
Date biometrics taken: Oct 9th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Oct 11th
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul, Turkey
Projected timeline given: within 12 weeks after giving biometrics data
Date your visa was received: Still waiting


----------



## jennaboo

october 31st applied for uk spouse visa
Biometrics November 4th 
Sent documents to sheffield uk on November 12th
Documents arrived in sheffield 15th 
1st email that somebody was getting ready to look at it
still waiting for 2nd email... 

It seems the wait gets harder and harder to wait really want to spend christmas with my hubby this year i did not get to last year.. my hubby is in the hm forces
anyway wish me luck:fingerscrossed: hoping to hear something very soon


----------



## sinans11

*Still waiting for spouse visa*

Timeline:
Applied from: Istanbul, Turkey
Type of visa: settlement spousal visa
Date Application submitted online: 5 October
Sent off application using the courrier service of Worldbridge and biometrics: 09 October
Waiting for reply still. :fingerscrossed:

There was a mistake that my bosses accountant made. He wrote my February and March invoices as paid by cash even though the payments were transferred into my bank. 

Also due to a change in the accountants system I was underpaid by £5 or so in April, May and June. So the payslip wrote (example) £1,276 to be paid into my account but I was paid £1,274.5. We only noticed the mistake after my lawyer had seen the payslips. We rectified the deficit in future payment and payslip but I'm a little scared. Anyone else with similar issues? 

We wrote a cover letter detailing the issues but I'm still scared. I sent in my P60 also and got a letter from my Boss and my boss's accountant to explain the error.


----------



## KTLin

*Do they email you when they start looking at the application?*

Do they send an email when someone is ready to look at it? I only received an email saying they got my documents.

I'm hoping to get the visa earlier so I can spend xmas with my fiance family too but it seems that on October the processing time was between 60 to 120 days  before it was between 40 to 60 days.

I'm worried. Also, I forgot to put a copy of my passport and for my fiance i only sent copy of the biometric page and the pages that have stamps. I hope they'll not refuse it on that matter.

this was the email I got:

Your application has been received at the Visa Section of the British Consulate General Istanbul. 

We aim to process all non-settlement applications within 15 working days from the date of your biometrics appointment and all settlement applications within 12 weeks after giving biometrics data.

This means that a visit application can take up to 15 working days or a wife/husband application to settle in the UK may take up to 12 weeks. If the Visa Section at the British Consulate General in Istanbul is unable to process applications within these time frames then the UKBA website will be updated and you will receive further email correspondence from us.

You will also receive notification from us when a decision has been reached on your application.

Please remember that if your application was made in Turkey then you can track your application using the Worldbridge Website

If your application was made in Kazakhstan; Tel Aviv; Tbilisi or northern Cyprus then you will receive further notification once your passport has been returned there.


----------



## Water Dragon

wannabe-uk said:


> Country applying from: NZ
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse and 2 children
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 15th November 2013 - online
> Date biometrics taken: 18th November
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: It was received in Auckland NZ for them to forward onto Manila Monday 25th November
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: None - no email received
> Date your visa was received: Received emails today (27th November) stating, Your visa will be despatched shortly.
> 
> Trying not to get too excited here but am finding it very hard not to!!!


You've worked so hard for this - waiting to hear GOOD news!!!! :fingerscrossed:
Laurel


----------



## TimKeck

When/how do you find out the decision of your application? I finally got an email saying a decision has been made and they're mailing my documents back to me, but no where do they indicate what the decision is. At the peak of my stress level!!!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

You need to wait for your passport to be returned and, if there is no letter specifying that you've been refused your visa, _be sure to check *every page* of your passport for the vignette_, as the ECO won't necessarily put the sticker on the first blank page, but rather will randomly pick a page and stick it in (mine was 6 pages in, whilst another poster here said that his partner's visa was on a page in the middle of the book).

Good luck to you!


----------



## Water Dragon

TimKeck said:


> When/how do you find out the decision of your application? I finally got an email saying a decision has been made and they're mailing my documents back to me, but no where do they indicate what the decision is. At the peak of my stress level!!!!


The easiest way to deal with the stress is to track the delivery online using your waybill number.

Some posters have gotten a personal answer by replying to the email, but that didn't work for me. It won't be much longer. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wannabe-uk

Water Dragon said:


> You've worked so hard for this - waiting to hear GOOD news!!!! :fingerscrossed:
> Laurel


Thank you very much 
Yes I feel like I've worked hard at this too. Can't believe the next step is right around the corner - possibly.
Huge range of emotions!


----------



## Hertsfem

:fingerscrossed:Good luck Gonnabe-uk


----------



## wannabe-uk

Thanks Hertsfem


----------



## GeorgiaB

I have been observing posts on this forum for the past three months and have just received my visa for my husband to join us in the UK ... now our family of two children and two parents can be reunited - in time for Christmas.... !

Husband = South African 
Married since 2005
x2 children
I have been transferred to the UK to work by my SA employer
I arrived back in the UK on 5th Sept.

19th September - Applied online - Category B, spouse visa
4th November - Biometrics at Cape Town Office (we took soooo long to get our English Test and TB test done as we were clueless that this needed to be part of the app).
7th November - Email saying under processing
28th November - Email saying application had been resolved
29th November - Collected at Cape Town Office - Visa Issued !!!!

De- stressing - can not believe the wait is over. They will come over on 10th December!!!


----------



## kozitsme

*2yr General visit visa UK*

Wife (Filipina) resident France, applied UK embassy Paris via WBridge 2yr visit visa.

21.11.2013 Submit biometric

22.11.2013 Received at UK embassy Paris

26.11.2013 Document returned to W Bridge

27.03.2013 Collected by courier

28.11.2013 Two year visa delivered

Processing time 2 to 3 working days, not bad going didn't pay for priority service.


----------



## Joppa

But it's for a visit visa, not settlement.


----------



## TimKeck

They did respond (favorably) to my inquiry yesterday, learned my settlement application was approved and visa issued!!!! So happy!!!!! Best Thanksgiving in a while. I fly Tuesday to be rejoined with the most amazing lady, my wife!!!! Thanks for all the info and your patience with me on this forum. It's such a crazy stressful time, this waiting period (almost 3 months for us). Glad it's almost over, I'm going home


----------



## Andrewrenette

*Settlement visa*

Wow got our visas!!
Date applied 23 Oct 
Visa issued 28 Oct
On our way to UK on 10 Dec


----------



## Hertsfem

Andrewrenette said:


> Wow got our visas!!
> Date applied 23 Oct
> Visa issued 28 Oct
> On our way to UK on 10 Dec


Congrats! Pretoria or Cape Town?


----------



## Andrewrenette

*Waiting period*

Sorry previous post should have read
Visa received 28 Nov not Oct
Applied in Cpt 
Went through a visa agent in Uk


----------



## Hertsfem

Thanks - all the best


----------



## melissa12345

Applying from USA for spouse visa

30 October - applied online 
4 November - biometrics 
5 November - mailed application to Sheffield w Priority Service
11 November - Email confirming receipt and processing of application
27 November - Email saying a decision has been made
29 November - Visa arrived via FedEx


----------



## KTLin

Congrats to all who got their visa and good luck in your new life 

Wish I could apply in a different country, They got my documents on Oct 11th and I heard nothing yet and I even can't check the progress.

Anyone here from Turkey?? I heard they had a week of holidays just after they got my application so I'm on day 29, would like to know if they had any other day off's. Thanks


----------



## wannabe-uk

wannabe-uk said:


> Country applying from: NZ
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse and 2 children
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 15th November 2013 - online
> Date biometrics taken: 18th November
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: It was received in Auckland NZ for them to forward onto Manila Monday 25th November
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: None - no email received
> Date your visa was received: Received emails today (27th November) stating, Your visa will be despatched shortly.
> 
> Trying not to get too excited here but am finding it very hard not to!!!


UPDATE

Visas received Saturday 30th November!

For how long it took me to work on it, it surely didn't take long for it to be all sorted!

Thankyou to everyone that has helped me along the way


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Great news!


----------



## wannabe-uk

Thank you


----------



## juhi

Andrewrenette said:


> Wow got our visas!!
> Date applied 23 Oct
> Visa issued 28 Oct
> On our way to UK on 10 Dec


Congrats Andrew, wish i too have completed this journey wid u as i shared the sametimeline as urs.
I am on my 30th working day. 
Regards
Juhi


----------



## juhi

Congrats melissa and wanna b on getting ur visas. Good luck


----------



## Shingirayi Robson

Got an update guys.Country applied from: SA Pretoria visa application centre in Brooklyn
Date online app: 10 Oct
Date submitted docs: 12 November (had to write ielts & its a 13 day wait for results)
Date biometrics taken: 12 November
Date 1st email confirming dispatch of documents @BHC Pretoria: 13 Nov
Date 2nd email notifying visa app was being processed 19th Nov

Still waiting....

2 December 2013: Received email: Your visa application has been resolved; please collect OUTCOME next working day after receipt of email...
I shall let y'all know Wednesday afternoon what my result is. I had come down to Margate Durban for holiday as I expected to wait for an eternity, travelling to Pretoria tomorrow evening. All I can say is thank goodness for wine. I'm even more nervous now that I know I'll know in a day and some hours. Congrats to all that got theirs. :humble:


----------



## KTLin

Shingirayi Robson said:


> Got an update guys.Country applied from: SA Pretoria visa application centre in Brooklyn
> Date online app: 10 Oct
> Date submitted docs: 12 November (had to write ielts & its a 13 day wait for results)
> Date biometrics taken: 12 November
> Date 1st email confirming dispatch of documents @BHC Pretoria: 13 Nov
> Date 2nd email notifying visa app was being processed 19th Nov
> 
> Still waiting....
> 
> 2 December 2013: Received email: Your visa application has been resolved; please collect OUTCOME next working day after receipt of email...
> I shall let y'all know Wednesday afternoon what my result is. I had come down to Margate Durban for holiday as I expected to wait for an eternity, travelling to Pretoria tomorrow evening. All I can say is thank goodness for wine. I'm even more nervous now that I know I'll know in a day and some hours. Congrats to all that got theirs. :humble:



Hey, 
Fingers crossed!
Did you get an email before that BTW? I got an email today too saying my visa is considered and they will return my passport. Different words then yours so I'm just wondering if you got any other mails before that?

Good luck


----------



## ashleyt

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa: Spouse, priority processing
Application submitted online: November 13 
Biometrics taken: November 13 
Application and documents shipped: November 16
Application received at Sheffield (FedEx): November 19
Confirmation of receipt from UKBA: November 22
Projected time given: none
Visa stamp date: November 25
Decision email: November 28 (happy Thanksgiving to me!)
Visa received: December 2
Flight: TONIGHT!!!!!!

Huge thanks to this forum and everyone's help. Don't know what I would have done without you guys!!!


----------



## Shingirayi Robson

KTLin said:


> Hey,
> Fingers crossed!
> Did you get an email before that BTW? I got an email today too saying my visa is considered and they will return my passport. Different words then yours so I'm just wondering if you got any other mails before that?
> 
> Good luck


Yes angel. I received the "visa under process" email on the 19th November 2013;before this one. And I chose to pick up my passport in person as I feared the truck delivering the documents and passport might breakdown or get hijacked. Lol!


----------



## KTLin

Shingirayi Robson said:


> Yes angel. I received the "visa under process" email on the 19th November 2013;before this one. And I chose to pick up my passport in person as I feared the truck delivering the documents and passport might breakdown or get hijacked. Lol!


LOL I would love to go pick it up personally but I don't have my passport to travel to Istanbul to do so


----------



## mrsnewtolondon

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa: Spouse, priority processing
Application submitted online: November 4 
Biometrics taken: November 5 
Application and documents shipped: November 6
Application received at Sheffield (FedEx): November 8
Confirmation of receipt from UKBA: November 11
Projected time given: none
Visa stamp date: November 12 (not sure why it was dated 12 November, but sent 27 November)
Decision email: I never received a decision made email and didn't get a response when I emailed about it
Documents returning from Sheffield (FedEx): November 27
Visa received: November 29
Flight: November 29 (I wasted no time in getting back to the UK and into my husbands arms)

Thank you so much to all that answered questions or showed support. That helped me get through, big time!!!


----------



## mrsnewtolondon

ashleyt said:


> Flight: TONIGHT!!!!!!


I'm so thrilled for you!!! Have a great flight and best wishes for a happy holiday season with your husband!


----------



## Catalanista

*Super fast no priority*

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for:Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 7 november
Date biometrics taken: 14 november
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20 november
Office location processing your visa:sheffield
Projected timeline given:none
Date your visa was received 3 december 

Just 9 Working days between receipt at sheffield and reply sent back!!

We didnt pay for priority but got really quick service without it. I think the fact that our docs were clearly laid out helped a lot 

Good luck to evryone else, my thoughts are with you:high5:


----------



## Cherokee

CanuckinEd said:


> Hi all, I've been reading this board to find out your timelines so I thought I would repay the favour. Thanks also for all the advice which helped me gather the right documents. I'm a Canadian who married a Dutch national earlier this year. I've been living in the UK on a Tier 2 work visa for several years now. I received my EEA2 in the mail today! I had sent a reply envelope, but they ignored it and sent both the passports and RC back via Signed For delivery. Country applying from: UK Type of visa: EEA2 Application sent: 19/07/13 (Friday) HO received: 22/07/13 Fee deducted: 24/07/13 Letter acknowledging application: 26/07/13 (dated 23/07/13) COA received (with right to work): 02/08/13 (dated 30/07/13) Passport requested back: 02/09/13 Passports received: 21/09/13 (dated 19/09/13) RC received: 04/10/13 (dated 27/09/13)


So you requested your passport back after 2 months? Did you do by phone or letter? As i read the form and the acknowledgment letter, they suggest not to contact them/ask for the passport?


----------



## Joppa

For EU applications, you can request either one or both passports back without having to withdraw your application.


----------



## mashefun

Country applying from: Netherlands
Type of visa applied for: EER family
Date application submitted (online or in person): 21 Nov 2013
Date biometrics taken: 25 Nov 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26 Nov 2013
Office location processing your visa: Amsterdam
Projected timeline given: 5 to 15 days
Date your visa was received: 04 Dec 2013


----------



## RobHG

Country applying from: South Africa (Cape Town)
Type of visa applied for: Spousal
Date application submitted (online): 24 Nov 2013
Date biometrics taken: 27 Nov 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 Nov 2013
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 15 to 90 days
Date your visa was received: 04 Dec 2013

Much quicker than expected. Received an email to say the application was being processed at 8.30 on 03 Dec and then another email at 9.37 to say it had been resolved. I nearly had a heart attack; thought they must have rejected the application if it only took them an hour to decide. But, it was a very straightforward application so it all turned out well. Mud Island, here we come!


----------



## juhi

Seems after USA applicants, it's southafrican applicants who are recieving their visas soon than expected (lately). Congrats to all. I could really feel the excitement. Hope my wait also come to an end soon.


----------



## Shingirayi Robson

Originally Posted by Shingirayi Robson View Post
Got an update guys.Country applied from: SA Pretoria visa application centre in Brooklyn
Date online app: 10 Oct
Date submitted docs: 12 November (had to write ielts & its a 13 day wait for results)
Date biometrics taken: 12 November
Date 1st email confirming dispatch of documents @BHC Pretoria: 13 Nov
Date 2nd email notifying visa app was being processed 19th Nov
Date visa finalised: 3November

12 working days. Somebody in a good mood in Pretoria!

I WILL BE IN HENLEY ON MONDAY; IN MY HUSBANDS ARMS. God bless you all. So happy its ridiculous; I wept in the consulate Lol! Snot and mascara ran freely as I expressed what can't be put into words lmao :"""""D


----------



## Catalanista

Well done:lever:


----------



## Kylemacca01

My wifes timeline

Application made- Dec 1st

Biometrics- Dec 3rd

Received at Manila- Dec 4th

Email from Manila on Dec 4th (today) stating- "Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"

Has it been accepted? I am very nervous here!


----------



## Shingirayi Robson

Kylemacca01 said:


> My wifes timeline
> 
> Application made- Dec 1st
> 
> Biometrics- Dec 3rd
> 
> Received at Manila- Dec 4th
> 
> Email from Manila on Dec 4th (today) stating- "Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days. Applicants in Australia and New Zealand should allow 3 days before tracking their documents via the local post. UKBA-Manila Visa Hub"
> 
> Has it been accepted? I am very nervous here!


Shame I know the feeling. Not long now; wait until you have the passport to see. I find it bizarre though that they don't have standard wording in their notification emails...Did they say "visa" will be dispatched or "passport"?


----------



## Kylemacca01

Shingirayi Robson said:


> Shame I know the feeling. Not long now; wait until you have the passport to see. I find it bizarre though that they don't have standard wording in their notification emails...


Yes it is really very annoying. Its my wifes application and i know its not going to be ready to collect until next week, going to be a long old weekend!

They do say your visa......... I am reading that as a positive sign but i really dont want to get my hopes up!


----------



## Shingirayi Robson

Kylemacca01 said:


> Yes it is really very annoying. Its my wifes application and i know its not going to be ready to collect until next week, going to be a long old weekend!
> 
> They do say your visa......... I am reading that as a positive sign but i really dont want to get my hopes up!


Oh OK. Well no harm in believing you got it. Dictate to the universe. God bless and fingers crossed for you. I collected mine yesterday. Literally staggered into the consulate office from nerves.


----------



## jaha

Putting application in on jan 6th in cape town! Hope the processing times stay this fast!


----------



## Raj80

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa: Spouse, priority processing
Application submitted online: October 23 
Biometrics taken: October 28 
Application and documents shipped: November 11
Application received at Sheffield (FedEx): November 13
Confirmation of receipt from UKBA: November 13
Projected time given: none
Visa stamp date: November 14
Decision email: November 27
Notification of return shipping delay email: November 28
Visa mailed back: November 28
Visa received: December 2

It appears our visa was stamped in 24 hours of receipt in Sheffield but they only sent the 'decision has been made' email 13 days later. The next day it was shipped and I received another email from Sheffield stating they had 'experienced problems in dispatching your documents via FedEx' and generated a new tracking number. So the visa was mailed exactly 2 weeks after getting stamped. Seems odd but i'm just glad it went through ok.

This forum and the members who answered my questions were an invaluable help in obtaining the visa.
Many thanks


----------



## Shingirayi Robson

jaha said:


> Putting application in on jan 6th in cape town! Hope the processing times stay this fast!


Probably quicker since it will be post holiday season. Sending you light <3


----------



## nineag

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 Inter-company Transfer
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 8th
Office location processing your visa: UKBA New York
Projected timeline given: average 9 days
Email visa issued: November 22nd
Visa "dispatched": November 25th

2 weeks later, still nothing in the mail  And not able to get any answers from anyone at the British Consualte


----------



## Joppa

Have you sent an email to [email protected]?


----------



## nineag

Yes, I did. No reply yet. I also got through yesterday to someone in the Consulate by phone and was told "our records show we mailed it, sorry, nothing else we can do"
Post office says the tracking number is not in their system so it was never received by them and that it's still with the Consulate.


----------



## KTLin

Country applying from: Israel
Type of visa applied for: Fiance' - settlement*
Date application submitted (online or in person): Oct 7th
Date biometrics taken: Oct 9th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Oct 11th
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul, Turkey
Projected timeline given: within 12 weeks after giving biometrics data
Email that visa is considered: Dec 2nd
Date your visa was received:*Dec 5th (Got sms from the embassy in israel)

My visa was granted, stemped on Dec 2nd. Yipppppeeeee
Was looking in my Passport but didn't see the visa as the page was sticking to other one 
I'll be with my fiancé for xmas! Best xmas gift ever


----------



## fatcharliethearchangel

Fiance visa successfully obtained. Here's my timeline.

Country applying from: Colombia
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16 Nov 2013
Date biometrics taken: 27 Nov 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 Nov 2013
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 15 days (priority service)
Date your visa was received: 6 Dec 2013


----------



## juhi

Just received an sms - processed visa application is couriered through Blue Dart. 
I am tooo nervous. Shivering like hell , yeah too stupid of me but our first app got rejected. Oh God, let this sms bring me happiness and end my painful journey. 
Timeline- 1st app- 4th june 2013 
Rejected- 11 sept
2nd app- 21 oct 2013
Decision mail- 9 dec


----------



## OrganisedChaos

juhi said:


> Just received an sms - processed visa application is couriered through Blue Dart.
> I am tooo nervous. Shivering like hell , yeah too stupid of me but our first app got rejected. Oh God, let this sms bring me happiness and end my painful journey.
> Timeline- 1st app- 4th june 2013
> Rejected- 11 sept
> 2nd app- 21 oct 2013
> Decision mail- 9 dec


Good luck Juhi!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Hoping for a good result!


----------



## krisanddom

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse, *not* priority processing
Application submitted online: November 10
Biometrics taken: November 13
Application and documents shipped: November 29
Application received at Sheffield (FedEx): December 2
Confirmation of receipt from UKBA: December 3
Decision email: December 6
Visa mailed back: December 9


----------



## juhi

juhi said:


> Just received an sms - processed visa application is couriered through Blue Dart.
> I am tooo nervous. Shivering like hell , yeah too stupid of me but our first app got rejected. Oh God, let this sms bring me happiness and end my painful journey.
> Timeline- 1st app- 4th june 2013
> Rejected- 11 sept
> 2nd app- 21 oct 2013
> Decision mail- 9 dec
> Finally my day has arrived. Received my visa today- a big thanks to all the members who have helped me and consoled me in my pain.
> Cannot forget to thank Joppa and organized chaos (surely after God- I remember this Joppa) who gives his unconditional help to people who seek support and guidance.
> Thanks once again to all.
> Juhi


----------



## Water Dragon

juhi said:


> juhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received an sms - processed visa application is couriered through Blue Dart.
> I am tooo nervous. Shivering like hell , yeah too stupid of me but our first app got rejected. Oh God, let this sms bring me happiness and end my painful journey.
> Timeline- 1st app- 4th june 2013
> Rejected- 11 sept
> 2nd app- 21 oct 2013
> Decision mail- 9 dec
> Finally my day has arrived. Received my visa today- a big thanks to all the members who have helped me and consoled me in my pain.
> Cannot forget to thank Joppa and organized chaos (surely after God- I remember this Joppa) who gives his unconditional help to people who seek support and guidance.
> Thanks once again to all.
> Juhi
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! You have worked and worried so hard for this. I wish you safe and smooth travels and a quick reuniting with your loved ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## juhi

Oh thanks water dragon , u were the first to hear my story and I thank for your patience.
Thanks organized chaos- May God bless u all.
yet have to book my seat, my children are too excited to meet their father and have even started packing


----------



## juhi

Oh thanks water dragon , u were the first to hear my story and I thank you for your patience and concern.
Thanks organized chaos- May God bless u all.
yet have to book my seat, my children are too excited to meet their father and have even started packing


----------



## that_kiwi_girl

Country applying from: United Kingdom
Country of Origin: New Zealand
Visa currently on: Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa
Type of visa applied for: Limited Leave to Remain (Unmarried Partner FLR M)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Via Post: 30 October 2013 
Date biometrics taken: 7 November 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 November 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 1 to 2 months
Date your visa was received: 3 December 2013


----------



## shae.jo

Hey everyone! Thank goodness for this thread! 

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Marriage)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 4th December 2013 (online), submitted docs and evidences 5th December 2013
Date biometrics taken: 5th December 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5th December 2013
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 30 - 45 days 
Date your visa was received: still waiting!


----------



## daisy m

Good news! Priority service for settlement visa is available in Malaysia effective 10th dec 13.

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement wife (priority)
Date application submitted online: 13th November 2013
Date submitted docs and biometrics: 10th December 2013.
Date documentation received by UKBA Manila: 11th December 2013
Projected timeline given: 10 days 
Date visa received: Waiting in agony!


----------



## shae.jo

daisy m said:


> Good news! Priority service for settlement visa is available in Malaysia effective 10th dec 13.
> 
> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement wife (priority)
> Date application submitted online: 13th November 2013
> Date submitted docs and biometrics: 10th December 2013.
> Date documentation received by UKBA Manila: 11th December 2013
> Projected timeline given: 10 days
> Date visa received: Waiting in agony!


Ah bummer! I wasn't aware of the priority option when I sent mine off on the 5th. May I know how much did they charge for the priority service? Thanks!


----------



## jennaboo

Country applying from: America(usa)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (spouse)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 31st of October 2013(online)
Date biometrics taken: 4th of November 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: got a email the 17th of November 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: December the 9th I have waited 16 long working days and it was worth it.. I get to be in my husbands arms this tuesday is my flight I can not wait the wait is so worth it<3 good luck to everyone out there and thank you to everyone that has helped me through the out the visa process if itwasnt without you guys i would have went crazy :tongue:


----------



## daisy m

shae.jo said:


> Ah bummer! I wasn't aware of the priority option when I sent mine off on the 5th. May I know how much did they charge for the priority service? Thanks!


I paid rm1300 and hope it will worth it.


----------



## krish84

application made-21/06/2013
place -srilanka,colombo
process in bhc -21/06/2013 (same day)
after 3 month received email with attached letter.need a clear explanation about the missing one week pay slip
pay slip send by dhl courier from uk th
and Chennai bhc revived the document november 10th
still iam waiting


----------



## Fish all

Unmarried partner visa

We applied in Toronto and paid for the fast service. It took about 10 working days. We had a delay with DHL so that added about 4 extra working days, and a lot of stress while waiting to find out the decision (which was positive).


----------



## daisy m

daisy m said:


> Good news! Priority service for settlement visa is available in Malaysia effective 10th dec 13.
> 
> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement wife (priority)
> Date application submitted online: 13th November 2013
> Date submitted docs and biometrics: 10th December 2013.
> Date documentation received by UKBA Manila: 11/12th December 2013
> Projected timeline given: 10 days
> Date visa received: Waiting in agony!


Got email "your visa will be dispatched shortly" today. What a huge relief. Can't wait to reunite with my husband.


----------



## anandanator

*fiance settlement visa from us*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: proposed civil partner settlement visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): online nov 18, 2013
Date biometrics taken: nov 22
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: nov 26
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Received email on Dec 16 that a decision was made with tracking number that generated a delivery date of Dec 17. No fed ex came. Called Fed Ex and they said the didn't have the package yet. We are well within all the qualifications so I am going ahead with shipping my stuff tomorrow but I can't say as I am feeling warm and fuzzy about the lack of clear communication. 
Date your visa was received: I want to be home with my beloved before Xmas!!!!

Has anyone had this happen? How long does the passport take to get back to it's owner after they send the email saying it is being dispatched?!!!

How maddening!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

anandanator said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: proposed civil partner settlement visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online nov 18, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: nov 22
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: nov 26
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Received email on Dec 16 that a decision was made with tracking number that generated a delivery date of Dec 17. No fed ex came. Called Fed Ex and they said the didn't have the package yet. We are well within all the qualifications so I am going ahead with shipping my stuff tomorrow but I can't say as I am feeling warm and fuzzy about the lack of clear communication.
> Date your visa was received: I want to be home with my beloved before Xmas!!!!
> 
> Has anyone had this happen? How long does the passport take to get back to it's owner after they send the email saying it is being dispatched?!!!
> 
> How maddening!


Hang in there and keep checking with FedEx - but you're not alone, there is another poster here who's passport has gone missing as well. 

Good luck to you both that your passports arrive soon!


----------



## cherrieguy

Applying from Kingston, Jamaica
UK spouse visa
Docs and biometrics submitted 4th Oct
Invited to an interview 17th Dec
Decision made 17th Dec 
Visa collected 17th Dec
Total time 10 weeks and 2days (working days)
Much quicker then the expected 12 weeks


----------



## anandanator

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Hang in there and keep checking with FedEx - but you're not alone, there is another poster here who's passport has gone missing as well.
> 
> Good luck to you both that your passports arrive soon!


Not lost. They just generated the label and sent the email before it went out. It just went out today!!!! I had to reply to the email to beg them to tell me if it was approved (though I had asked that in the first email). APPROVED!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## anandanator

anandanator said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: proposed civil partner settlement visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online nov 18, 2013
> Date biometrics taken: nov 22
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: nov 26
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Received email on Dec 16 that a decision was made with tracking number that generated a delivery date of Dec 17. No fed ex came. Called Fed Ex and they said the didn't have the package yet. We are well within all the qualifications so I am going ahead with shipping my stuff tomorrow but I can't say as I am feeling warm and fuzzy about the lack of clear communication.
> Date your visa was received: I want to be home with my beloved before Xmas!!!!
> 
> Has anyone had this happen? How long does the passport take to get back to it's owner after they send the email saying it is being dispatched?!!!
> 
> How maddening!


Emailed [email protected] and got an answer withing hours of their opening. Went out via Fed Ex earlier today 12-18-2013 and expected delivery is Friday the 20th. 
I had to reply to ask if it was approved (though I had asked that in the first place) and got a swift reply that said yes!

Coming home for Christmas!!!!! Wooohoooo!!!!!


----------



## raako

uk short term visitor visa

online application submitted : 13th dec
biometric done: 16th dec
doc sent : 16th dec
doc received: 17th dec
email received : 18th dec


----------



## elsie268

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: 06-Dec-13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13-Dec-13
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: N/A
Date your visa was received: 20-Dec-13

A few more notes: Paid for priority and received good communication and service from Sheffield (package received, decision made, FedEx tracking, etc.). I learned MANY things searching and reading through the posts here, so a BIG THANK YOU to all those who shared their stories, issues, and successes. Thrilled to have my visa before the end of the year!! 

elsie


----------



## phoeberoden

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - Dec 10
Date biometrics taken: Dec 13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 19
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: N/A
Date your visa was received: decision email and package dispatched Dec 24. We did NOT submit with priority service.


----------



## Joppa

Remember holidays. UKBA is back at work today, short day on Tuesday and closed on Wednesday. Also they are short-staffed until kids return to school around 6th January.


----------



## colakiwi

I remember when I was looking on here I couldn't find many application timelines from New Zealand, so I hope this helps people in the future.



Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 22nd November 2013
Date biometrics taken: 29th November 2013 (application posted on this date)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: unknown
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 8 - 12 weeks seemed to be the average. 
Date your visa was received: 27th December

Considering the days it took to go to and from Manila, the actual processing time was around 10 working days, not bad for a standard application at this time of year!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

colakiwi said:


> I remember when I was looking on here I couldn't find many application timelines from New Zealand, so I hope this helps people in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: New Zealand
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancée
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 22nd November 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 29th November 2013 (application posted on this date)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: unknown
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 8 - 12 weeks seemed to be the average.
> Date your visa was received: 27th December
> 
> Considering the days it took to go to and from Manila, the actual processing time was around 10 working days, not bad for a standard application at this time of year!


Congratulations to you on your approval!

Your timeline was about 3 working days faster than mine and I applied from Vancouver, Canada _before_ the July 9 rules change... I applied on July 4; biometrics taken July 5th; application received in New York on the 6th; acknowledgement email July 12; decision rendered July 24; notification email July 25; passport back in my hands on July 27th.

Seasons Greetings, Happy New Year and have a safe journey up to the UK!


----------



## Littlebells

*Spouse visa timeline*

Applied from the UK

Date applied 23/11/2013
Biometric letter received 29/11/2013
Biometrics done 30/11/2013
Acknowledgement letter received 30/11/2013
Documents received 23/12/2013 
Biometric card received 24/12/2013


----------



## Joppa

So one month for FLR, within the current timeline of 1-2 months for postal application.


----------



## Littlebells

Joppa said:


> So one month for FLR, within the current timeline of 1-2 months for postal application.


Yes you were spot on. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## jenluvstim

Application for: fiancé visa
Applying from:US
Date application made: Nov 15
Date biometrics taken: Dec 6
Date sent out entire app pack WITH settlement priority: Dec 12
Date application pack arrived in NY: Dec 17

No email has been sent to me or my lawyers office. (I am assuming that if her address was used on my online application that they may possibly email her? They also have mine.) We paid for priority, so am hoping that despite the holidays, I will get something soon? I know several people advised sending application directly to Sheffield but my lawyer said no, that there is a specific department at the NY office so to send it there. I am only sharing that because I am not sure how true that is?
Also, after two days of attempting to provide prepaid packaging (a credit card was needed for the fed ex account. I do not have one. ) So I ended up weighing my package and providing a bank check with more than enough to cover the cost. I would rather possibly lose the $30 if they don't end up using it rather than providing nothing. Unfortunately, I have no way of knowing when my pack got to Sheffield nor do I have a way of tracking when it arrives. Needless to say, despite being fortunate to pay a lawyer, I am biting my nails here!


----------



## Joppa

If your advisor is formally registered with UKBA in NY, they can deliver your application in person to the Consulate General building in NYC. Everyone else must send their application direct to Sheffield.
See under 2 of http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/usa/applying/processing-hub/?langname=UK.


----------



## jenluvstim

Joppa- all I know is when I tracked my application from my local post office to New York, it said it arrived in NY on December 17th at the office. I never received anything from the actual NY office. I have assumed that they sent it on to Sheffield. I have been waiting since from word from anyone. Is there really no way to track it with my application number? I am so anxious. I have spent hours getting everything right, or what I was told was right.


----------



## Joppa

Ask your lawyer.


----------



## Water Dragon

jenluvstim said:


> Application for: fiancé visa
> Applying from:US
> Date application made: Nov 15
> Date biometrics taken: Dec 6
> Date sent out entire app pack WITH settlement priority: Dec 12
> Date application pack arrived in NY: Dec 17
> 
> No email has been sent to me or my lawyers office. (I am assuming that if her address was used on my online application that they may possibly email her? They also have mine.) We paid for priority, so am hoping that despite the holidays, I will get something soon? I know several people advised sending application directly to Sheffield but my lawyer said no, that there is a specific department at the NY office so to send it there. I am only sharing that because I am not sure how true that is?
> Also, after two days of attempting to provide prepaid packaging (a credit card was needed for the fed ex account. I do not have one. ) So I ended up weighing my package and providing a bank check with more than enough to cover the cost. I would rather possibly lose the $30 if they don't end up using it rather than providing nothing. Unfortunately, I have no way of knowing when my pack got to Sheffield nor do I have a way of tracking when it arrives. Needless to say, despite being fortunate to pay a lawyer, I am biting my nails here!


It's too bad you didn't just come here and ask your questions. You would have had a better chance of getting correct advice and saved your money. All settlement visa applications get sent directly to Sheffield. I applied from Maine in September with Priority and got my visa back in 10 business days. Of course, it wasn't over the holidays and here they take 2 days each for Christmas and New Year's.

If you even had a debit card, you could have set up an account with FedEx or DHL. It would have given you the tracking numbers that would save your sanity while waiting. Unfortunately, hind sight is always easier. 

Since you have a lawyer, it is customary for your questions here to be referred back to them. Wishing you good luck with the outcome. Are you heading to England?
Laurel


----------



## kejal_k

Kelle said:


> So today I received an email from Manilla saying that my application had been deferred for the following
> 
> Your application falls to be refused solely because you do not meet the income threshold requirement under Appendix FM and/or the related evidential requirements under Appendix FM-SE.
> 
> 
> You have not provided 6 months of evidence prior to your application demonstrating your sponsor's salaried income of in the form of bank statements and payslips. In addition, you have not provided confirmation from your sponsor’s details of employment such as annual salary and start date of employment.
> A decision on your application has therefore been put on hold until the Courts have decided the outcome of the Secretary of State’s appeal in a legal challenge to the income threshold requirement. More information about this hold on decisions is set out on the Home Office website.
> 
> 
> 
> Your application will be reviewed and a decision taken on it once the outcome of the legal challenge is known. This may not be for several months at least.
> 
> 
> I am somewhat confused as when I sent the application all the employment details were given in the VAF 4A form and along with that I sent my partners bank statements, payslips, P45, letter of employment from his current employer.
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone else has had the same reply and what they did.
> 
> Thanks


Kelle, did you write back to them to confirm that all the documentation had been provided with your application?


----------



## jenluvstim

Water Dragon-, England. Bristol actually. I am sorry for asking questions. I think we were scared of the process and thought if we hired a lawyer things would be easier, but I have had a hard time communicating with her as well as several misunderstandings during this time.She is based in London. I am not on here to take advantage of you all. I have felt really alone and scared during this time and needed a sense of community because no one here in Maine gets how I feel. I am so in love with this man and just want to start my life over there with him. If you need me to withdraw from the forum I will. Sorry.


----------



## probbins

Water Dragon said:


> All settlement visa applications get sent directly to Sheffield.


There seems to be a lot of conflicting information, from Australia Melbourne at least - we sent our application to Sydney which gets forwarded on and processed in Manila. At least from what we have been told by the immigration office.


----------



## kejal_k

Hi All

I have started a separate thread titled Applying for Partner Visa from Australia. I am interested in hearing from those who have applied for this visa from Australia.

Thank you once again for this wonderful resource.


----------



## Water Dragon

jenluvstim said:


> Water Dragon-, England. Bristol actually. I am sorry for asking questions. I think we were scared of the process and thought if we hired a lawyer things would be easier, but I have had a hard time communicating with her as well as several misunderstandings during this time.She is based in London. I am not on here to take advantage of you all. I have felt really alone and scared during this time and needed a sense of community because no one here in Maine gets how I feel. I am so in love with this man and just want to start my life over there with him. If you need me to withdraw from the forum I will. Sorry.


Oh goodness, no!!! I apologize if anything I wrote came across that way - wasn't intentional at all. I was just commiserating with you on what's done and can't be undone.

This process is unbelievably complicated and confusing at first. If I hadn't found this forum, I strongly doubt my application would have been successful. I'm just sorry you've spent the money and stress and still are having problems.

I moved to Perth, Scotland to be with my husband, from Westbrook, ME. If you'd like to send me a message, I'd be happy to give you whatever support I can from here - especially on what to bring or NOT, and all the new things you will have to get used to. It is a little daunting, but I love it here.

Please don't feel unwanted. We can provide support and answer questions that aren't related to the visa process, as far as I know. The moderators keep a close eye on things to keep the forum working as it should.

Laurel


----------



## Water Dragon

probbins said:


> There seems to be a lot of conflicting information, from Australia Melbourne at least - we sent our application to Sydney which gets forwarded on and processed in Manila. At least from what we have been told by the immigration office.


Sorry to add to the confusion - I should have said "all applications _from the US_ go to Sheffield".

This process is difficult enough without adding to the confusion.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

jenluvstim said:


> Water Dragon-, England. Bristol actually. I am sorry for asking questions. I think we were scared of the process and thought if we hired a lawyer things would be easier, but I have had a hard time communicating with her as well as several misunderstandings during this time.She is based in London. I am not on here to take advantage of you all. I have felt really alone and scared during this time and needed a sense of community because no one here in Maine gets how I feel. I am so in love with this man and just want to start my life over there with him. If you need me to withdraw from the forum I will. Sorry.


I don't think there is any need for you to withdraw from the forum and staying will be a help to you in that we all here have been through the grinder best called Immigration Limbo Hell and can offer virtual hugs and cuppas while you wait.

You should however direct your specific visa-related questions to your immigration advisor/solicitor as you have paid her to walk you through this. First question at this point would be can she prove she is OISC registered and what level - if she is you have recourse through the OISC should she continue to give you what you feel is unsatisfactory results regarding your visa. Look on the UKBA website for the search feature then use it to type in immigration advisor OR the term OISC registered as those two terms will bring up several pages of very helpful information for you.

Because it is the Christmas-New Year period things are running at a very low level everywhere in the UK, don't expect to hear anything until after the 6th of January. Your solicitor may be off on holiday as well and this may explain the less than speedy response you are getting.

Meanwhile, read those UKBA pages, and read here on the expat forum - there are hundreds of threads with tonnes of info and hugs from and by people who have had similar experiences to yours. 

Hang in there, hopefully you will hear something soon after the 6th.


----------



## jenluvstim

Thank you for your kindness. I have needed this forum as there are days where I just sit and cry in frustration and I come on here and reading other experiences helps. I figured it is slow because of the holidays, just frustrating to pay the money to get it back in two weeks and who knows, I just might! It's not getting any confirmation that has thrown me for a loop. I will try to keep positive and stay as patient as I can . Thanks again xx


----------



## 302993

Hi everyone!Here is our UK visa timeline.
Country applying from: Kyrgyzstan
Type of visa applied for:Spousal Visa with one child dependent (two applications)
Date application submitted (online): Submitted Online November 25th,2013
Date biometrics taken: December 2, 2013 at the Visa Center in Almaty,Kazakhstan
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency officeecember 3d,2013 (1st application),December 9th,2013 (second application).
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul,Turkey
Projected timeline given: Projected Wait Time According to the Emails --12 weeks after giving biometrics data. 
Date your visa was received: Still waiting...but Today,a few minutes ago I received two identical emails stating "Your UK visa application is considered, we will return your passport. Please allow enough courier time for applications submitted outside Istanbul and check www.visainfoservices.com for Turkey or UK Visa Information - Kazakhstan - Home Page for Kazakhstan for passport tracking."
So,it took 4-5 weeks to come up with the decision on both applications but I don't know whether we've been granted the visas...
Fingers crossed! I'll put an update shortly.


----------



## Hisfoxylady

Nyclon suggested I put my post here. I sent a THANK YOU post out for everyone who help me during this process. Every question asked and answered helped me in this process. It was time consuming and very stressful but I got APPROVED... Woohoo!!!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 12/07/2013 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 12/16/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12/27/2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: N/A
Date your visa was received: 01/06/2014

By the way I did use priority service.

THANK YOU FORUM... London bound

Thank you Nyclon...


----------



## jaha

Country applying from: Cape Town, South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Proposed civil partner
Date application submitted (online or in person): 20/12/2013 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 08/01/2014
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 2 - 12 weeks

Hoping for a speedy result. The visa application seemed quiet compared to the last time I applied for a visitors visa. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Adrenb3

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 12/23/2013 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 12/27/2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1/6/2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: N/A
Date your visa was received: waiting! Applied with priority, fingers crossed!


----------



## jenluvstim

Received email from lawyer this morning saying Sheffield office recieved the app and are processing it and it is in the priority pile. I am relieved to hear that it is being processed, but shocked to discover they JUST get it yesterday? It's already been the 14 business days, thought it would have already been done and on it's way back, that is why we paid for the priority! I am grateful to finally get an email, don't get me wrong but a little nervous about it taking two weeks to get from NY to Sheffield. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Water Dragon

jenluvstim said:


> Received email from lawyer this morning saying Sheffield office recieved the app and are processing it and it is in the priority pile. I am relieved to hear that it is being processed, but shocked to discover they JUST get it yesterday? It's already been the 14 business days, thought it would have already been done and on it's way back, that is why we paid for the priority! I am grateful to finally get an email, don't get me wrong but a little nervous about it taking two weeks to get from NY to Sheffield. Thoughts anyone?


Did you track it at all during the 14 days? How did you send your packet? If it was FedEx, it shouldn't have taken that long. 

At least now it is in the priority section and hopefully, it won't take very long to process.


----------



## jenluvstim

It was not fed ex, I never made an account because the website said they needed a credit card. I sent the package to NY with regular shipping. It made it there on the 17th of December. After that, I couldn't track it because I ended up buying an envelope and including a bank check to cover their shipping cost. 
Sheffield office only just got it on the 8th. Does that mean it just sat in NY all that time? ! We paid that money so we could get timely results and I wrote all over the envelope with a black marker . Even with the holidays, I am surprised it took so long to reach and be processing. I hope nothing is wrong with it. I quadruple checked the application. The email said to expect one more email to say a decision will be made, that the app is being treated as priority. So I am awaiting the email and the visa to return. .would be amazing to get it next week! Fingers crossed, I am going crazy waiting. ..


----------



## Joppa

You should have sent it direct to Sheffield. There is conflicting info on WorldBridge site, but all settlement visa applications now have to be sent to Sheffield - nothing goes to NYC, except those who have used a visa agent who can submit in person at the UK consulate general in NY. If you had sent it to UK, you would have been processed much sooner. By sending to NY, you were relying on their goodwill to send it on to UK with inevitable delay.


----------



## Water Dragon

jenluvstim said:


> It was not fed ex, I never made an account because the website said they needed a credit card. I sent the package to NY with regular shipping. It made it there on the 17th of December. After that, I couldn't track it because I ended up buying an envelope and including a bank check to cover their shipping cost.
> Sheffield office only just got it on the 8th. Does that mean it just sat in NY all that time? ! We paid that money so we could get timely results and I wrote all over the envelope with a black marker . Even with the holidays, I am surprised it took so long to reach and be processing. I hope nothing is wrong with it. I quadruple checked the application. The email said to expect one more email to say a decision will be made, that the app is being treated as priority. So I am awaiting the email and the visa to return. .would be amazing to get it next week! Fingers crossed, I am going crazy waiting. ..


Yes, unfortunately like Joppa said, it was held up in NYC until it was sent to Sheffield. But the processing should go more quickly now.

You may or may not get the emails. Some people do, some don't - there doesn't seem to be any consistent procedure. I know it is hard to be waiting, but just try to keep busy and think good thoughts. There isn't anything that you can change at this point, so there's no need to be second-guessing how you did it. Just try to breathe! 

Looking forward to hearing good news for you.


----------



## jenluvstim

Thank you xx I know, I am a blabber, just waiting for my life to start, but mostly for that hug in the airport


----------



## Water Dragon

jenluvstim said:


> Thank you xx I know, I am a blabber, just waiting for my life to start, but mostly for that hug in the airport


:fingerscrossed:
Been there, done that, have the t-shirt. 

PS: Did you ever get my email message?


----------



## KQuigley

Country applied from: UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA2
Documents mailed on: Thurs 21 November 2013 (mailed Royal Mail Special Delivery - as advised)
Documents received by UKBA: Fri, 22 November 2013 (checked on post office uk website)
COA issued: 17 Dec 2013 
Documents received back: 9 Jan 2014 (we requested these back for travel purposes!!)...they sent back my husbands Irish passport, my US passport, our marriage cert and our birth certs (which we didnt need to submit but I did anyway)
EEA2 issued: TBA

I received a letter with our documents stating that if I wanted to travel I should get another EEA Permit, which is confusing as I am applying for the EEA2 so that I dont need to get another EEA Permit...Im wondering if they are still processing my application and curious if anyone has any knowledge of this type of letter and/or if you can inquire to find out if they are still processing your application after you've requested your docs back? 

Also, I am assuming if the EEA2 is granted, it'll come as a sheet of paper/certificate since they didnt put anything into my passport since we requested them back early? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## jaha

jaha said:


> Country applying from: Cape Town, South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: Proposed civil partner
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 20/12/2013 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 08/01/2014
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Projected timeline given: 2 - 12 weeks
> 
> Hoping for a speedy result. The visa application seemed quiet compared to the last time I applied for a visitors visa. Fingers crossed!


Just received email stating that application has been resolved. They had my app for 2 days!!! Did not expect such a speedy result. Hoping for the best. Would not have been able to do all this with this forum. Thanx everyone.


----------



## jenluvstim

Got a phone call from UPS today- will expect package tomorrow, fingers crossed that I am approved!


----------



## jenluvstim

Water Dragon said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> Been there, done that, have the t-shirt.
> 
> PS: Did you ever get my email message?


 Yes! I must email you! I get limited connection in the woods lol. I am from Mount Desert Island  it has been freeeeeeeezing here, you would not miss it! I cannot wait to be in England's milder weather. Compared to the rugged ocean spray, it is a welcome change  Fingers crossed for me, I pray that they approved me!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaha

jaha said:


> Just received email stating that application has been resolved. They had my app for 2 days!!! Did not expect such a speedy result. Hoping for the best. Would not have been able to do all this with this forum. Thanx everyone.


Approved!!!! Wooooohooooo thanx Joppa for answering questions! Your help and insight has been invaluable the past couple of months!


----------



## Blizades

Hey guys,

Our visa was granted today.

Date of application - 13/10/2013
Biometrics - 21/10/2013
Granted - 16/01/2014
Place of application - Belgrade, Serbia

Just to let you all know, you can apply with two jobs under Cateogry A. Thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Great news!


----------



## 302993

Missis D said:


> Hi everyone!Here is our UK visa timeline.
> Country applying from: Kyrgyzstan
> Type of visa applied for:Spousal Visa with one child dependent (two applications)
> Date application submitted (online): Submitted Online November 25th,2013
> Date biometrics taken: December 2, 2013 at the Visa Center in Almaty,Kazakhstan
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency officeecember 3d,2013 (1st application),December 9th,2013 (second application).
> Office location processing your visa: Istanbul,Turkey
> Projected timeline given: Projected Wait Time According to the Emails --12 weeks after giving biometrics data.
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting...but Today,a few minutes ago I received two identical emails stating "Your UK visa application is considered, we will return your passport. Please allow enough courier time for applications submitted outside Istanbul and check www.visainfoservices.com for Turkey or UK Visa Information - Kazakhstan - Home Page for Kazakhstan for passport tracking."
> So,it took 4-5 weeks to come up with the decision on both applications but I don't know whether we've been granted the visas...
> Fingers crossed! I'll put an update shortly.


Hello everyone!!! I am so happy to round off the first phase for our family reunion.I collected our passports yesterday and it's YES!We got the visas.Thank you everyone!Especially, Joppa and Nyclon for your invaluable help!
Definitely I'll refer to this wonderful site for further assistance regarding the second phase (FLR, I guess)...


----------



## shae.jo

*Can't wait to meet my other half! *

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Marriage)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 4th December 2013 (online), submitted docs and evidences 5th December 2013
Date biometrics taken: 5th December 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5th December 2013
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 30 - 45 days 
Date your visa was received: 15th January 2014

Note: My application was deferred on the 23rd December 2013 where the ECO asked for further evidence from my sponsor's accountant..but all that was resolved rather quickly after New Years and my visa was granted!  :cheer2:


----------



## juhi

Congrats to missisD and shae. Jo , indeed its the moment of joy- book ur flights - welcome to uk


----------



## anandanator

Update: Delivery was indeed indeed on Friday the 20th of December. I got got my one-way plane ticket through Vayama for $541 dollars non-stop. That isn't how it actually happened due to a thingy-ma-jig not working properly on the plane but I got home just 6 hours before xmas and that is all that counts!
We are getting married on Feb 18th and have given notice. Then we apply for the next visa for Further leave to remain.


----------



## anandanator

Thanks!


----------



## tbonetedh

Joppa, et al... What is the current timeframe for approval of the SET (M) (Application for indefinite leave to remain)? I will be applying 1 Feb, and were hoping to travel 1 May to the US. Should we pay the extra 300 odd quid for the In Person visit?


----------



## AP10

Country applying from: Malawi
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Leave to remain)
Date application submitted (online or in person):25/11/13 in Person
Date biometrics taken: 25/11/13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27/11/13
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, SA
Projected timeline given: 3 months
Date your visa was received: 04/12/13

Thats right 1 week!!!! Damn quick!!!

Thanks to joppa & co


----------



## bleechy

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance - Settlement (Marriage)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 28th December 2013 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 30th December 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 2nd January 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield UK
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: 20th January 2014

A big thank you to Joppa and everyone on the website for advice, taking a rest from Visa's for a month to properly enjoy planning our wedding and being reunited.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Joppa

tbonetedh said:


> Joppa, et al... What is the current timeframe for approval of the SET (M) (Application for indefinite leave to remain)? I will be applying 1 Feb, and were hoping to travel 1 May to the US. Should we pay the extra 300 odd quid for the In Person visit?


About 1-2 months.


----------



## SiGuy

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner - Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 29th December 2013 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 31st December 2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7th January 2013
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield UK
Projected timeline given: None
Decision email received: 15th January 2014
Date your visa was received: 20th January 2014

We *did not* pay for priority processing or expedited shipping. The visa is dated January 9th, it appears as though a decision was made in 2 days!

For the financial requirement we applied under Cat D - Savings, the majority of which came from inheritance, and funds were transferred into a newly created savings account within 4 weeks of applying. We found this forum to be a great help; however, we were not able to find any threads relating to our finiancial situation. We will therefore post our experience briefly in another thread, just in case it helps someone in a similar situation.

We must say a BIG thank you to Joppa, who was able to respond to all of the questions we couldn't find answers to! We very much appreciate the help you gave us.


----------



## echevreuil

Country applying from: Ireland
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (in person): 10th January 2014 
Date biometrics taken: 10th January 2014 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A
Office location processing your visa: Ireland - Dublin
Projected timeline given: 15 days - 31st January 2014
Date your visa was received: 22th January 2014


----------



## echevreuil

*EEA Family Permit*

Country applying from: Ireland
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (in person): 10th January 2014 
Date biometrics taken: 10th January 2014 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A
Office location processing your visa: Ireland - Dublin
Projected timeline given: 15 days - 31st January 2014
Date your visa was received: 22th January 2014

We did not ask for priority.
Thanks to all of you, this forum helped us a lot regarding the documents needed and everything else!


----------



## shockabuku

jenluvstim said:


> Got a phone call from UPS today- will expect package tomorrow, fingers crossed that I am approved!


Curious about your result, *jenluvstim*. Hopefully the silence means, got it and got on a plane...!?!


----------



## JrmHarding

I am posting on behalf of my fiance and i am the sponsor. We just got our approved application back in the post and we are delighted!

Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa
Date application submitted: 12th January 2014
Date biometrics taken: 16th January 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21 January 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, England
Projected timeline given: We applied for priority, and were sent a 'decision has been made' email on the 22nd January!
Date your visa was received: 24th January

I must add that i was seriously impressed with the service we received! The whole process took about two weeks. Despite not knowing our decision until it was received in the mail, i cannot fault the way we were dealt with by the UKBA. In a way, it makes up for the confusion and lack of info they provide when you initially set out to start your application.

I would also say that i know there are a lot of people out there who have had the same speedy service and are waiting on their returned passport, with fear that it has been refused because of quick turn around. To all those people, try not to panic! A quick turn around definitely does not mean a rejection. I'm not saying it always means an approval, but don't fear the worst!

Thank-you to every single member of this forum that has ever chipped in on any thread with some useful info. We could not have done it without this forum! I will forever share our experiences to help as many people as i can!

Thanks!
JrmHarding


----------



## JrmHarding

JrmHarding said:


> I am posting on behalf of my fiance and i am the sponsor. We just got our approved application back in the post and we are delighted!
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa
> Date application submitted: 12th January 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 16th January 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21 January 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, England
> Projected timeline given: We applied for priority, and were sent a 'decision has been made' email on the 22nd January!
> Date your visa was received: 24th January
> 
> I must add that i was seriously impressed with the service we received! The whole process took about two weeks. Despite not knowing our decision until it was received in the mail, i cannot fault the way we were dealt with by the UKBA. In a way, it makes up for the confusion and lack of info they provide when you initially set out to start your application.
> 
> I would also say that i know there are a lot of people out there who have had the same speedy service and are waiting on their returned passport, with fear that it has been refused because of quick turn around. To all those people, try not to panic! A quick turn around definitely does not mean a rejection. I'm not saying it always means an approval, but don't fear the worst!
> 
> Thank-you to every single member of this forum that has ever chipped in on any thread with some useful info. We could not have done it without this forum! I will forever share our experiences to help as many people as i can!
> 
> Thanks!
> JrmHarding


OH! and i should also add that we applied from the United States!

Thanks!


----------



## londongirl16

Ok this is my first-ever post here. 


Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa (switching from fiancee visa within the UK)
Date application submitted: 7th January 2014 (by post)
Date biometrics taken: 21st January 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, England
Projected timeline given: I just received a letter saying that "we will decide your application within eight weeks from the date you submitted it unless" (and a series of reasons below why it could be delayed)

Has anyone received such a letter? What's the real purpose of this letter anyway?


----------



## Joppa

I suppose it's their new way of letting the applicant know of what is happening.


----------



## skinnie58

When applying in the UK for FLR(m) it says you should send your application to Durham, why then do you get your reply from Sheffield, why not send it directly to Sheffield, does anyone know my geography is not very good.


----------



## Joppa

Durham is a postal processing centre for UKBA, and they will then redistribute applications to various offices.
While most FLR(M) cases go to Sheffield, those whose partner is with the UK military get sent to a special section in Croydon, for example.


----------



## skinnie58

Ok, thanks Joppa, problem solved.


----------



## Rick_007

Country applying from: South Africa (Johannesburg office - Sandton)
Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa (settlement)
Date application submitted (online): 17th January 2014 
Date biometrics taken: 22rd January 2014 
Date documentation was sent to High Commission in Pretoria: 23rd January 2014
Projected timeline given: Up to 3 Months
Date visa was resolved: 27th January 2014
Date your visa was received: 28th January 2014

I am so shocked. From submitting the online form, it took less then 2 weeks to get the visa issued, of that it looks like it took 1 working day for processing the visa!

I have to say a big thanks to the members of the forum for their support and advice. A special big thank you to Joppa and Nyclon!


----------



## jaha

Rick_007 said:


> Country applying from: South Africa (Johannesburg office - Sandton)
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa (settlement)
> Date application submitted (online): 17th January 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 22rd January 2014
> Date documentation was sent to High Commission in Pretoria: 23rd January 2014
> Projected timeline given: Up to 3 Months
> Date visa was resolved: 27th January 2014
> Date your visa was received: 28th January 2014
> 
> I am so shocked. From submitting the online form, it took less then 2 weeks to get the visa issued, of that it looks like it took 1 working day for processing the visa!
> 
> I have to say a big thanks to the members of the forum for their support and advice. A special big thank you to Joppa and Nyclon!


I also submitted the wednesday (cape town) and had the visa in hand the next tuesday! Congrats. And safe travels.


----------



## Safpat2

Hi guys
Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: spousal
Date application submitted (online or in person):11/12/13
Date biometrics taken:13/12/13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:16/12/13
Office location processing your visa: Mumbai
Projected timeline given:60 days - but recent updates 40-45 days
Date your visa was received:24/01/14

less than 30 working days if you take xmas and new year holidays out.
Very happ and goodluck to all.


----------



## thewordgirl

Country applying from: USA

Type of visa applied for: Fiancee

Date application submitted (online or in person): 1 Jan 2014

Date biometrics taken: 7 Jan 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22 Jan 2014 (took a little extra time to get the last of the paperwork together before shipping)

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK

Projected timeline given: 20% done in 2 days or less, 82% done in 15 days or less according to UKBA site

Date your visa was received: Decision made 24 Jan 2014, received in the mail 27 Jan 2014


----------



## ash88

Country applying from: Turkey
Type of visa applied for: Fiance - Settlement (Marriage)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th January 2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 24th January 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25th January 2014Office location processing your visa: Sheffield UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Ready for the impatient wait! Will update once we get our answer!


----------



## lopov

*EEA Family Permit for UK*

hello,



Country applying from: *Germany*
Type of visa applied for: *EEA Family Permit for UK (I am Bosnian, my wife is German)*
Date application submitted: *17.01.2014(online) and 20.01.2014 (in person - WorldBridge Düsseldorf)*
Date biometrics taken: *20.01.2014*
Date documentation was *received *by UK Border Agency office: *22.01.2014*
Office location processing your visa: *Düsseldorf*
Projected timeline given: ?
Date your visa was received: *29.01.201*4 :amen:


----------



## wmaid

Hello All,

Country applying from: Azerbaijan
Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa (settlement)
Date application submitted (online): 14th December 2013 
Date biometrics taken: 20th December 2013 
Projected timeline given: Up to 3 Months
Date visa was received: 29th January 2014

To be honest didn't expect visa to be issued so quick  :roll:


----------



## Runningoutoftime

*EEA National Family Permit (USA to UK)*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: EEA National Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): January 20, 2014
Date biometrics taken: January 23, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: January 28, 2014 (accepted Fedex January 27)
Office location processing your visa: UKBA New York
Projected timeline given: 15 days (93% processed by 10 days in december, was faster in november)
Date your visa was received:

I am the sponsoring EEA National, and I am relocating from the United States to England. My husband (of 11 years) is an American citizen. We submitted our application, stating online, at the biometric center, and in the letter that they read on January 28 that I would need my passport back by February 7, because I need to travel to England. I will fly home in April and then my husband will come with me, so there's no hurry for his documents. 

Having heard nothing other than the email confirming they'd started processing it, on January 28, we contacted them by email yesterday morning early, stating that I urgently need my passport returned. They already have a Fedex overnight shipping label. They have not responded, cannot be reached by phone. 

WorldBridge won't actually speak to me like a human being, they just repeat the same lines over and over like a machine "You have two choices. You can withdraw your application which will take 5 working days, or you can just wait for a decision." When I tell them I need it far more urgently and informed them of that on the 20th, 27th, and February 4th, they just parrot the same line again, as if I didn't just ask them something different. I hung up after being unable to get any response whatsoever but the parroted line. Might as well be paying $3/minute for a machine to talk to me.

Any suggestions?


----------



## londongirl16

Just wanted to update my spouse visa (switching from fiancee, husband is UK citizen) timeline:

Applied by post within UK on Jan 7
Biometrics taken Jan 21
Residence permit received today Feb 13

So happy I can't put it into words. It's been a very long, difficult journey for us, I wanted to thank you all because reading this forum has helped me a lot as I've found great comfort in knowing I wasn't the only one out there going through this ordeal and all the tips and advice posted here were most useful.
Really, thanks


----------



## londongirl16

Oh one more thing, what's the procedure to get a National Insurance Number? I am eager to start looking for a job but I understand I first need to get that number, is that correct?
Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

You can apply at the same time as you start job hunting. Contact Jobcentre Plus in person or by phone (google for number). They may invite you for interview or they may send a form to fill in. Then you wait 2-3 weeks for your number.


----------



## londongirl16

Great thanks!!


----------



## Runningoutoftime

Runningoutoftime said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: EEA National Family Permit
> Date application submitted (online or in person): January 20, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: January 23, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: January 28, 2014 (accepted Fedex January 27)
> Office location processing your visa: UKBA New York
> Projected timeline given: 15 days (93% processed by 10 days in december, was faster in november)
> Date your visa was received:


February 13 and still nothing. They claim EEA Family Permits are the fastest and are always prioritized, yet we haven't heard a word from them since their confirmation of acceptance. No response to our multiple requests ( on Jan 20, Jan 23, Feb 4, Feb 11) to urgently send my passport back because I'm supposed to start work in London this Monday and can't open a bank account, travel, or do anything. No way to contact them.

What gives?


----------



## gill sam

Hello Everyone, 

I have applied for spouse visa on 9th jan 2014. UKBA received documents on 14th jan. My biometrics done on 22nd Jan. I am waiting for reply from them now. As i read post from other members they received visa in a month. 
Can anyone tell me what is next step of UKBA ?


----------



## Mactoten

Date of application: 4th Feb (online from UK)
Biometrics taken: 6th Feb (in Sao Paulo – priority service)
Docs Reached Rio Visa Centre on 7th Feb.
We received the following email today: “Dear Applicant. please be informed that your visa has been issued today and your documents will be returned in the next working day.”

I’m a bit taken aback that this happened so quickly (just over a week). I was a bit worried by the apparent long waiting times on the UKBA Brazil page. I think if we applied a week later we would have had some problems with the Carnival season (the whole country grinds to a halt!).


----------



## Joppa

Rio Carnival this year is 28th Feb to 4th March.


----------



## Mactoten

Yes... But having lived there I know that people starting slowing winding down a couple of weeks before! 

Regardless, I'm astounded by the prompt response. Well done Brazil!


----------



## cherrieguy

U can work without a national insurance number your employer with give u a temp number when u start Work.
When you arrive in the UK contact Job Center Plus and request an application form which u need to complete and return. Then they either issue u a national insurance card or they invite u for an interview. But like I said no need to wait for the numberw


----------



## Joppa

Mactoten said:


> Yes... But having lived there I know that people starting slowing winding down a couple of weeks before!


Not at UKBA. They only take statutory holidays.


----------



## ash88

ash88 said:


> Country applying from: Turkey
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance - Settlement (Marriage)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th January 2014 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 24th January 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25th January 2014Office location processing your visa: Sheffield UK
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Ready for the impatient wait! Will update once we get our answer!


Aaaaahhh!!! Tugrul's passport is already ready for collection at WorldBridge Istanbul!! 3 weeks and 2 days after submisson! Offices are closed now so he will be collecting tomorrow! Only nervous now that it will be a no because of the missing form! I really hope that they saw our supporting documents answered all of the questions that were on it and haven't refused us on that!!


----------



## ash88

ash88 said:


> Aaaaahhh!!! Tugrul's passport is already ready for collection at WorldBridge Istanbul!! 3 weeks and 2 days after submisson! Offices are closed now so he will be collecting tomorrow! Only nervous now that it will be a no because of the missing form! I really hope that they saw our supporting documents answered all of the questions that were on it and haven't refused us on that!!


Well we did it!! It's a yes!! Even with the missing form they gave Tugrul his fiance visa and took just over 3 weeks!! We are so happy! Thank you so so very much for all of your help on here! We couln't have done it without you! This forum has been a godsend!I can't thank you enough!

I'll be back when we apply for ELR I'm sure  x


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Great news! Even with a crucial missing form!!


----------



## ash88

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Great news! Even with a crucial missing form!!


I know! I was in complete shock. I think the form is just to make it clearer and in one place but we had answered all of the necessary questions within our application supporting docs. Apart from the form missing, I think our application was pretty straight forward and we met all of the requirements... I think they must have given us the benefit just based on that. No to get a flight booked! 

We put our planned travel date as 16th March, thinking that we were being optimistic to the 12 week expected wait (7 weeks from application). Tugrul's visa is valid from that dae, so we have a three week wait. It should fly by though, and gives me some time to make some wardrobe space


----------



## KQuigley

*EEA2 issued - timeline here*

UPDATE!!! I received my Residence Card! 


Type of visa applied for: EEA2
Documents mailed on: Thurs 21 November 2013 (mailed Royal Mail Special Delivery - as advised)
Documents received by UKBA: Fri, 22 November 2013 (checked on post office uk website)
COA issued: 17 Dec 2013 
Documents received back: 9 Jan 2014 (we requested these back for travel purposes!!)...they sent back my husbands Irish passport, my US passport, our marriage cert and our birth certs (which we didn't need to submit but I did anyway)
EEA2 issued: 6 Feb 2014 - received 13 Feb 2014. (it was received as a letter as I had my passport in my hands from requesting it early)

NOTE: 
My initial EEA FP was issued on 1 Aug 2013 expiring on 1 Feb 2014. I had to travel for business on 14-17 Feb and did so knowing that (a) my EEA FP was expired, but that (b) I had all the supporting documents (COA, letter from employer, everything we submitted for EEA FP the first time) with me, and praying that the ECO would be nice to me when I got to the border control. I was detained for approximately 40 minutes while they "checked my documents" and then he stamped me with a Code 1A Stamp allowing me another 6 months with working rights in the country, saying that my application for EEA2 Residence Card would be processed w/in that time as that is the guideline. Now, I know this wont apply to everyone and that I took a HUGE risk travelling without my EU hubby and with the EEA FP expired, but I thought it might be helpful to some of you nonetheless - again, it was a RISK - that I had to take only becuase it was my job on the line if I didnt take this business trip. 

Huge relief its all over now and I have the residence card, and again a HUGE thanks to Joppa and Animo!!! 



KQuigley said:


> Country applied from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: EEA2
> Documents mailed on: Thurs 21 November 2013 (mailed Royal Mail Special Delivery - as advised)
> Documents received by UKBA: Fri, 22 November 2013 (checked on post office uk website)
> COA issued: 17 Dec 2013
> Documents received back: 9 Jan 2014 (we requested these back for travel purposes!!)...they sent back my husbands Irish passport, my US passport, our marriage cert and our birth certs (which we didnt need to submit but I did anyway)
> EEA2 issued: TBA
> 
> I received a letter with our documents stating that if I wanted to travel I should get another EEA Permit, which is confusing as I am applying for the EEA2 so that I dont need to get another EEA Permit...Im wondering if they are still processing my application and curious if anyone has any knowledge of this type of letter and/or if you can inquire to find out if they are still processing your application after you've requested your docs back?
> 
> Also, I am assuming if the EEA2 is granted, it'll come as a sheet of paper/certificate since they didnt put anything into my passport since we requested them back early?
> 
> Thanks guys!


----------



## bluesky2015

ash88 said:


> Well we did it!! It's a yes!! Even with the missing form they gave Tugrul his fiance visa and took just over 3 weeks!! We are so happy! Thank you so so very much for all of your help on here! We couln't have done it without you! This forum has been a godsend!I can't thank you enough!
> 
> I'll be back when we apply for ELR I'm sure  x


Congrats, I am so happy for you. Which form were you missing when you applied ?


----------



## ash88

waiting.stars said:


> Congrats, I am so happy for you. Which form were you missing when you applied ?


Thank you! We managed to miss the vaf4 appendix 2! As we applied online I didn't realise we also had to manually complete the additional appendix. We were petrified because it would be a very trivial thing to fails us on without asking for it! But they didn't  xx


----------



## bluesky2015

ash88 said:


> Thank you! We managed to miss the vaf4 appendix 2! As we applied online I didn't realise we also had to manually complete the additional appendix. We were petrified because it would be a very trivial thing to fails us on without asking for it! But they didn't  xx


O wow, that is a very vital part of the application. So how did you mange to explain about your finances ?


----------



## ash88

waiting.stars said:


> O wow, that is a very vital part of the application. So how did you mange to explain about your finances ?


I have a cover letter which explained that I met the minimum salary, what my salary was and how long I'd earned that. Then supplied p46, letter from my employer confirming my salary, when I joined the company and that I was in a permanent position. Then just included the 6 months payslips and bank statements. I have a cover letter for each section, even housing, which explained where we would live the and house details then I gave a property inspection report, letter from my dad confirming we were both welcome to live their and that we had no time limit on our stay plus proof that my dad owned the house. We literally included everything we possibly could so that there were no gaps, but unfortunately as we applied online I didn't realise we also had to complete the seperate appendix.


----------



## kylelondonuk

*UK Spouse Visa application pending*

Hi,

My US husband's spouse visa application was received in Sheffield on Friday 14th February, and they called me on Wednesday 19th February to confirm a few details (basically she ran through every question on the Appendix 2 to do with my personal details as the sponsor, our relationship history and marriage details, accommodation details and employment info). It was a quick 5-minute call, mostly just confirming everything we'd just written down on the application. The only question she asked that wasn't lifted directly from the application was whether or not any family attended our marriage ceremony (they didn't - we got married in New York and are waiting to have a proper ceremony/celebration at a later date when we have more time/money/ability to organise something decent for family and friends closer to home in the UK).

I was wondering whether it is standard practice for any visa that depends upon a UK sponsor for the UKBA to call and confirm the sponsor is who the application says they are, or whether they only call some people for certain reasons? After that call I was expecting a pretty quick decision, since the ECO who called was obviously on the case, but nothing came through last week. We didn't pay for priority so I was amazed anybody was even looking at it 3 business days after receipt...

Any info on people's experiences would be great.


----------



## Joppa

Phoning the sponsor is quite unusual in fact. Emailing is much more common. I wonder whether there was something in your application or the answers you gave that's made them want to verify something. Or perhaps a new trend we may get to see more often in future.


----------



## kylelondonuk

*Thanks*



Joppa said:


> Phoning the sponsor is quite unusual in fact. Emailing is much more common. I wonder whether there was something in your application or the answers you gave that's made them want to verify something. Or perhaps a new trend we may get to see more often in future.


Thanks Joppa - not hugely reassuring but we will just have to wait and see!


----------



## geishaborealis

*ILR Set M*

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for:ILR SET M
Date application submitted mailed on Oct 29,2013
Date biometrics taken:Nov 29,2013
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 31,2013
Office location processing your visa: Durham, England
Projected timeline given: 4 months
Date your visa was received:Today Feb 28, 2014.
Long wait and a lot of stress but, finally I can breathe!:drum:


----------



## sarahincos

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: UK Settlement Fiancee visa (called marriage on Visa4UK)
Date application submitted (online): February 4th, 2014
Date biometrics taken: February 7th, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: February 11, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 15 days using priority service through WorldBridge
Date your visa was received: Still waiting...Received an "update" from the Sheffield e-mail address February 26, 2014 stating "my application was at the end of the process and I should receive an e-mail with my tracking information in the next few days." 

So we're at 17 days processing as of today, February 28th.


----------



## sarahincos

March 3, and still no e-mail.

Sigh...


----------



## sarahincos

Updated:

29 Jan 2014: Travel back to USA to apply for visa
04 Feb 2014: Completed UK Settlement Marriage (fiancee) Visa application on Visa4UK in USA
04 Feb 2014: Paid for Priority Settlement Service via WorldBridge 
07 Feb 2014: Biometrics done (sheet stamped)
07 Feb 2014: Documents shipped to Sheffield via UPS
10 Feb 2014: Documents delivered to Sheffield via UPS (8:43 AM Local) 
11 Feb 2014: E-mail from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents (11:22 am Local)
18 Feb 2014: Request for Evidence from Sheffield 
20 Feb 2014: Returned e-mail with requested evidence to Sheffield
**04 March 2014: Decision e-mail received from Sheffield, tracking number received for return 
documents (Total processing time with Sheffield= 19 days) 

They sent me the decision e-mail with the wrong tracking information, but they corrected it and sent me another about an hour later. I just confirmed the tracking number is coming to the correct location. Hooray! Let's hope it's good news! 

Sarah


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Fingers crossed!


----------



## kylelondonuk

We just got my husband's application approved, very very happy! Here is our timeline:

04 Feb 2014: Completed UK Settlement Spouse (Husband) Visa application on Visa4UK in USA - did NOT pay for priority service
07 Feb 2014: Biometrics done in New York
12 Feb 2014: Application shipped to Sheffield from inside the UK by me (the sponsor)
13 Feb 2014: Application confirmed as delivered to Sheffield via Royal Mail
14 Feb 2014: Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of application
19 Feb 2014: Telephone call from Sheffield to me (the sponsor) to confirm details on Appendix 2 (no further evidence required, just asking me to answer all the same questions we'd written on the Appendix)
27 Feb 2014: Decision email received
28 Feb 2014: Documents shipped via FedEx to my husband in the USA
04 Mar 2014: Documents and approved visa delivered

Interestingly, the visa is dated as valid from 19th February 2014, the same day Sheffield called me, which suggests the remaining 8 days (from 19th to 27th) was just the time taken to generate the residence permit and attach it to the passport etc.

Thanks to all on here who helped me, particularly Joppa and nyclon


----------



## sarahincos

Woohoo!!! Fantastic news!! I'm hoping for the same by the end of the week


----------



## sarahincos

29 Jan 2014: Travel back to USA to apply for visa
04 Feb 2014: Completed UK Settlement Marriage (fiancee) Visa application on Visa4UK in USA
04 Feb 2014: Paid for Priority Settlement Service via WorldBridge 
07 Feb 2014: Biometrics done (sheet stamped)
07 Feb 2014: Documents shipped to Sheffield via UPS
10 Feb 2014: Documents delivered to Sheffield via UPS (8:43 AM Local) 
11 Feb 2014: E-mail from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents (11:22 am Local)
18 Feb 2014: Request for Evidence from Sheffield 
20 Feb 2014: Returned e-mail with requested evidence to Sheffield
04 March 2014: Decision e-mail received from Sheffield, tracking number received for return documents (Total processing time with Sheffield= 19 days) 
06 March 2014: Return documents & passport received ***VISA APPROVED***   

Note: DHL totally destroyed the envelope my documents came shipped in. It was torn open on three corners!! But, I still have a pretty little visa in my passport even after the snafu with his DLA going into a separate account under his mom's name. *BIG sigh of relief!*

Now to book a flight! And finish planning a wedding! Eeek!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

EXCELLENT news! What a relief for you!


----------



## sarahincos

I can't stop looking at it. Oh my word, the relief!


----------



## tyrosine

sarahincos said:


> I can't stop looking at it. Oh my word, the relief!


I know exactly how that feels! I received mine today too and it is such a big load off the shoulders!  

My timeline:

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried partner
Date application submitted online: 24th Feb 2014
Date biometrics taken: 27th Feb 2014
Date documentation sent: 27th Feb 2014
Office location processing your visa: UKBA Manila
Projected timeline given: None, but paid for priority - and promptly forgot to indicate that on the envelope! I don't recommend that to anyone... the anxiety!
E-mail from UKBA Manila about visa being despatched: 4th March 2014
Date your visa was received: 7th March 2013

11 days-ish in all, definitely worth the extra $400 for priority processing. They kept all the document copies I sent them (3.5 kg in the original parcel) including about 120 facebook messages screencaps for the 6 months we have been apart... must make for some interesting reading.....

So thankful for this forum and especially Joppa and nyclon who have answered many of my questions!


----------



## WordlyExpat

Just submitted my application and did biometrics. Timeline (so far) is as follows:

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: Civil Partner
Date application submitted online: 2nd March, 2014
Date biometrics taken: 7th March, 2014
Date documentation sent: 7th March, 2014
Office location processing your visa: UKBA Manila
Projected timeline given: Paid for Priority Processing -- 10 business days

Was nervous as they went through every piece of paper included to make sure everything was there. Thankfully, I didn't forget anything and he said all documentation was approved and accepted. Gave an estimated wait time of 10 business days due to priority processing. Now the waiting begins until I get the email from Manila saying the decision is ready to be collected.

Big thanks to Joppa, Nyclon, and everyone else on this forum for their assistance and knowledge with all the questions. Really helped in easing many of the fears and uncertainties I had completing the paperwork. Now all that is left to do is wait as patiently as I possibly can.


----------



## MSDT_Bass

Country applied from: Moscow
Date applied: 10/1/14
Descision: 5/3/14
Successful application

I just wondered if anyone knew if the type says Visa Marriage/CP - can you then apply from the UK to settle after the marriage or do you have to go overseas and do it from abroad.


----------



## skinnie58

MSDT_Bass said:


> Country applied from: Moscow
> Date applied: 10/1/14
> Descision: 5/3/14
> Successful application
> 
> I just wondered if anyone knew if the type says Visa Marriage/CP - can you then apply from the UK to settle after the marriage or do you have to go overseas and do it from abroad.


Congratulations on receiving your visa, once you are married you apply for the FLR(m) visa, which you do inside the UK.

Good luck for the future.


----------



## Joppa

MSDT_Bass said:


> Country applied from: Moscow
> Date applied: 10/1/14
> Descision: 5/3/14
> Successful application
> 
> I just wondered if anyone knew if the type says Visa Marriage/CP - can you then apply from the UK to settle after the marriage or do you have to go overseas and do it from abroad.


Yes, you can apply in UK (switch) to leave to remain as spouse/CP.


----------



## MafaldaP.

Hello everyone!

I'm happy to publish the following timeline:

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA 2
Date documentation sent: 28 December 2013
First letter from UKBA letting us know they got the documentation: 03 January 2013
COA: The first one never arrived, it was supposed to arrive until de end of January. Got lost in the mail. We called UKBA and requested another one
COA 2: 14 February 2014 (right to work confirmed)
Office location processing your visa: UKBA Manchester
EEA2 arrived: 06 March 2014   

Entire process timeline: 2 months and 10 days :whoo:


----------



## angela2014

Hello. Just wondering if anyone has more information on exactly how priority affects an application. I know it goes to the top of the pile but my question is this:

I e-mailed my supporting documents for a spouse visa (from US) on February 19 and received an e-mailing from the UKBA in Sheffield confirming receipt of my application on February 25. I haven't gotten a decision e-mail yet and we didn't pay priority. Since they've already confirmed receipt of it, if we try to pay priority at this point, would it do any good? Or are they currently reviewing it and we just need to be patient? Monday will be 10 business days and it says they processed 84% of application in January 2014 during that time...ours should be quite straightforward so I'm getting a bit anxious wondering what the wait is about.

Any info helps. THANKS!


----------



## Brightened

I wouldn't worry too much about the time, things seem to be taking longer from the times in January. My fiance visa has been 15 working days and is non priority, and still waiting. Really regretting not paying for priority but I think it's too late to change it now. It's the most awful wait, you have my sympathies!


----------



## katsi

I'm on business day 6, and nothing for me yet either, nor did I pay for priority. This is my 4th visa, and this is the longest it's ever taken. My previous 3 I got the decision within 24 hours of them receiving my application. Although Joppa has informed me that this one (Tier 2) is on average 10 days, despite the fact the the UKBA NY processing times indicate I should have heard earlier than I have. Best of luck to you. I know the waiting is killer. I have never checked my email so often.


----------



## sarahincos

You can't buy priority service for your application after they have it. You have to include the receipt for priority service with your application and write it on the outer envelope so it gets sorted appropriately. 

But, I just got my fiance settlement visa and it took 19 business days with a request for evidence in there as well. Submitted my application Feb 4th, and my visa has an issue date of Feb 26th, but I didn't receive it until March 6th.


----------



## angela2014

Thanks for the info and encouragement, guys. I've read about a few people who indeed did buy priority after sending their application initially but it seems like they had mixed success. Guess just keep waiting and hitting refresh...


----------



## Wilaa

*The waiting game*

I am getting rather worried about my uk settlement visa (wife). Here is my timeline so far:

Date of Application: Feb 25th 2014
Biometrics taken and application sent: Feb 25th
DHL tracking shows 'delivered to Sheffield" : Feb 27th


I have STILL not received an email from Sheffeild saying thay've got my application. It has now been 9 working days since I submitted it! I've tried emailing Worldbridge...but they have been useless in reassuring me.

Anyone else have a simular problem?!?!?


----------



## sarahincos

Try e-mailing Sheffield with your application number: [email protected] though honestly it does seem like they've got a bit of a backlog happening right now.


----------



## Hello_Christine

I'm in the same boat! I sent all my documentation via Worldbridge Toronto on the 26th of February; however mine has not yet been delivered to Sheffield! When I look on the DHL website it says that it cleared customs in the USA on the 27th.... next step would be delivery to Sheffield. Worldbridge says that my application and documentation will arrive to Sheffield within 2 business days... ummmm... I've emailed Sheffield using the above email from Sarah (thank you Sarah!) but no reply as yet.


----------



## sarahincos

I had remembered a thread being started about this not long ago so I went and found it. Maybe it might ease your nerves a little bit? 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/358690-still-waiting-customs-ukba-timing.html


----------



## QueenBcp

Mine sat in Customs for about a week and a half. I know it is super hard to be patient. It is definitely not my strong suit. Try giving Parcel Force a call. They were kind enough to let me know that the issue was just a backlog at Customs, so it did give me a bit of relief that at least it wasn't like I owed some additional fees or they were returning it to me!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

QueenBcp said:


> Mine sat in Customs for about a week and a half. I know it is super hard to be patient. It is definitely not my strong suit. Try giving Parcel Force a call. They were kind enough to let me know that the issue was just a backlog at Customs, so it did give me a bit of relief that at least it wasn't like I owed some additional fees or they were returning it to me!


One of the very best things about this forum is the willingness of members who've 'been there-done that' to share their experiences, offering a virtual hug and cuppa to get newcomers through the ordeal of that initial application process. Well done, QueenBcp, well done!


----------



## katsi

Hello_Christine said:


> I'm in the same boat! I sent all my documentation via Worldbridge Toronto on the 26th of February; however mine has not yet been delivered to Sheffield! When I look on the DHL website it says that it cleared customs in the USA on the 27th.... next step would be delivery to Sheffield. Worldbridge says that my application and documentation will arrive to Sheffield within 2 business days... ummmm... I've emailed Sheffield using the above email from Sarah (thank you Sarah!) but no reply as yet.


I sent mine to NY through Toronto, which I have done before. It was always received next day, but this time it took a week! I'm still waiting on the decision, which makes it the longest I've had to wait. I hope you hear news soon!


----------



## WordlyExpat

UPDATE

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: Civil Partner
Date application submitted online: 2nd March, 2014
Date biometrics taken: 7th March, 2014
Date documentation sent: 7th March, 2014
Office location processing your visa: UKBA Manila
Projected timeline given: Paid for Priority Processing -- 10 business days
Date decision email sent: 10th March, 2014

Just got the email saying my decision is ready to be picked up at the consulate in Hong Kong. It was sent on a Friday and got the email today (Monday). In all, it took 1 business day. Don't know if it is approved or not, but will find out tomorrow when I go there to pick it up.

Again, big thanks to everyone here for the support and the help with all the questions. It is all greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wilaa

Hello_Christine said:


> I'm in the same boat! I sent all my documentation via Worldbridge Toronto on the 26th of February; however mine has not yet been delivered to Sheffield! When I look on the DHL website it says that it cleared customs in the USA on the 27th.... next step would be delivery to Sheffield. Worldbridge says that my application and documentation will arrive to Sheffield within 2 business days... ummmm... I've emailed Sheffield using the above email from Sarah (thank you Sarah!) but no reply as yet.


Any luck? I sent mine off the day before yours. I was really hoping to hear something by today as it is now 10 days since I sent it (On the processing times, it says they processing 100% of thier applications within 10 days last month....) But still nothing!!!
I also emailed that Sheffield email, and no reply either. 

I would just like to know that they have it!


----------



## Hello_Christine

I honestly JUST received an email back from Sheffield saying my application arrived at their office on Monday, March 3rd! So it did arrive quickly, I suppose they maybe didn't need to sign for it which was why the tracking info online stopped. They obviously couldn't give me a timeline for how long it will take, but assured me they will send another email when a decision is made or if they require anything further. So they've had my application for 6 business days now... eeeeep! Good luck to you too, I'm sure your application is in the same queue as mine!


----------



## Wilaa

Hello_Christine said:


> I honestly JUST received an email back from Sheffield saying my application arrived at their office on Monday, March 3rd! So it did arrive quickly, I suppose they maybe didn't need to sign for it which was why the tracking info online stopped. They obviously couldn't give me a timeline for how long it will take, but assured me they will send another email when a decision is made or if they require anything further. So they've had my application for 6 business days now... eeeeep! Good luck to you too, I'm sure your application is in the same queue as mine!



Congrats! You must be relieved! HOPEFULLY I get an email as well soon then. Did yours get sent off with DHL? Mine did, and it shows on the tracking that it was signed for by 'Steenson' in Leeds back on Feb 27th. I guess that's why I am mostly confused.

Did you use priority or anything? 

Ug, I can't wait until this is all over!!!


----------



## Hello_Christine

Mine was sent via DHL straight from Worldbridge and the online tracking just showed it clearing customs in the US on February 27th, then nothing since then, which is why I was so worried. From the sounds of it, yours did arrive on the 27th! But I know it does feel better to have that confirmation from the office directly. We had the added expense of having to buy a flight for me to get my biometrics done so my husband and I decided to take our chances WITHOUT paying for priority. So although they have my application, they may not have even looked at it yet.


----------



## adelia_30

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): February 17, 2014
Date biometrics taken: February 19, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: February 21, 2014 (per FedEx delivery confirmation)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None. UKBA emailed me on February 25, 2014 to confirm they’d received it and it would be placed at front of the queue.
Date your visa was received: March 10, 2014

Obviously very elated and relieved to have the visa in hand! Our application was straightforward and met all of the requirements. Nevertheless it is still an agonizing wait!

Thank you so much to the folks who put their time and effort into this forum. The material and advice here has been invaluable in filling out the application and gathering the required materials.


----------



## sarahincos

Yay!! How long is the spouse visa good for?


----------



## OrganisedChaos

33 months


----------



## Wilaa

Hello_Christine said:


> I honestly JUST received an email back from Sheffield saying my application arrived at their office on Monday, March 3rd! So it did arrive quickly, I suppose they maybe didn't need to sign for it which was why the tracking info online stopped. They obviously couldn't give me a timeline for how long it will take, but assured me they will send another email when a decision is made or if they require anything further. So they've had my application for 6 business days now... eeeeep! Good luck to you too, I'm sure your application is in the same queue as mine!


I got the same email this morning! They say that they received my applicaiton on Feb 28th, but can't give me a timeline as to when it might be processed. Sounds like we might be in for a bit of a wait. But I will let you know if I get anymore updates!

Fingers crossed eh? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## WordlyExpat

A small update to the last timeline I updated, I just got my spouse visa approved and it only took 1 business day (from Hong Kong -- processed in Manila with Priority Processing). Even the guy at the consulate was surprised that it was that quick given that it was a settlement visa.

Is it normal for the visa to not state "no recourse to public funds?" I mean, I know I don't qualify for public funds anyway, but I would have thought it would have mentioned it on the visa itself. It does say, however, that I have indefinite leave to enter the UK.


----------



## angela2014

adelia_30 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): February 17, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: February 19, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: February 21, 2014 (per FedEx delivery confirmation)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None. UKBA emailed me on February 25, 2014 to confirm they’d received it and it would be placed at front of the queue.
> Date your visa was received: March 10, 2014
> 
> Obviously very elated and relieved to have the visa in hand! Our application was straightforward and met all of the requirements. Nevertheless it is still an agonizing wait!
> 
> Thank you so much to the folks who put their time and effort into this forum. The material and advice here has been invaluable in filling out the application and gathering the required materials.


Adelia, may I ask if you received a 'decision has been made' e-mail, or just the visa in the mail? My timeline is exactly the same as yours (for all steps) except we didn't pay priority. I'm hoping for an e-mail any day now, as always. Many congrats on your visa!!


----------



## angela2014

Sorry to post again and ask another question but I'm just wondering--have any of you waiting heard anything? The wait is so much longer than the most recent January figures posted! I'm 14 (tomorrow) business days and counting (non-priority). I'll certainly post any information I receive in case it helps someone else. This wait is agonizing for sure.

Thank you to everyone on here.


----------



## katsi

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 (General)
Date application submitted (online or in person): February 18, 2014 (online). 
Date biometrics taken: February 20, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: February 26, 2014 (sent by Worldbridge)
Office location processing your visa: UKBA NY
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: March 11, 2014 (When issued. I received it March 13). 

This was the longest I have ever waited for a visa. But I'm so glad it's finally done


----------



## Wilaa

angela2014 said:


> Sorry to post again and ask another question but I'm just wondering--have any of you waiting heard anything? The wait is so much longer than the most recent January figures posted! I'm 14 (tomorrow) business days and counting (non-priority). I'll certainly post any information I receive in case it helps someone else. This wait is agonizing for sure.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on here.


I am also still waiting! There must be a backlog or something because like you, mine has gone well past the date that it took last month. I applied from Toronto and in Janurary 100% of settlement applications were decided within 10 days. It has now been 13 days and I don't think they have even opened my applicaiton as I have heard nothing!
I will let you know if/when anything changes!

(All this waiting is harder than I thought!!!  )


----------



## sarahincos

Mine took 19 business days in February


----------



## Joppa

Post-Christmas is always a quiet time for visa applications, but with the first signs of spring, people begin to make plans for future, so there is a gradual increase until the peak is reached in June/July. For US applicants, you are shielded from the effects of other types of visa applications such as tourist, student and sponsored work as settlement cases go to Sheffield, but those applying in other countries (including Canada) may be more directly affected, as ECO workload generally increases.


----------



## gill sam

Hello Everyone, 

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 (General)
Date application submitted : 09/01/2014 (by post ). 
Date biometrics taken: 21/01/2014

Date of decision letter was received: March 10, 2014. ( Visa Granted) 

I am just waiting for BRP


----------



## skinnie58

Attended FLR(m) PEO on 23 Dec 2013
Attended Marriage Immigration Interview on the 21 Feb 2014
Documents and passport returned on 14 March with letter confirming approval
BRP to follow in the next few days.
Total waiting time 12 weeks.


----------



## angela2014

16th business day today and still no 'decision has been made' e-mail. It still amazes me how the (non-priority) processing time can seemingly go up so much since January (most recent figures posted). Just FYI to anyone applying now...I would have gone priority had I known! :/

Spouse application submitted online from USA: 14 Feb
Biometrics: 19 Feb
Application signed for in Sheffield: 21 Feb
Receipt of application e-mail from UKBA: 25 Feb
...


----------



## sarahincos

Hang in there, Angela! At least you know it's being worked on. I've got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## bliink

Country applying from: Sydney, Australia
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 (General)
Date application submitted (online or in person): February 18th, 2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken: March 3rd, 2014 (documents posted same day)
Office location processing your visa: UKBA Manila
Date your visa was received: March 14th, 2014 (Email notification, received in post March 18th) 

All in all not so bad! Less than 3 working weeks, and I can only assume this will get faster once VFS Global takes over in Sydney and allows you to submit documents directly, rather than posting them to a GPO box.


----------



## Picklez

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee- settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 18, 2014 (online). 
Date biometrics taken: appointment sched. for 21/3/2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 
Office location processing your visa: 
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was received: 

will update with progress!


----------



## HeliosRah

Country applying from: South Africa, Johannesburg
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 13, 2014 (online). 
Date biometrics taken: March 17, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 March 2014
Office location processing your visa: Johannesburg / Pretoria
Projected timeline given: ?
Date your visa was received: ?

Will update as I get feedback.


----------



## aleishamac

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): February 13, 2014 (online). 
Date biometrics taken: February 17, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: February 20, 2014 (sent by Manila via Sydney)
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Brightened

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee- settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 7th February 2014 (online). 
Date biometrics Taken: 10th February 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th February 2014
Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: 21st March 2014.

Just a note, the application was standard non priority but after 3 torturous weeks we upgraded to priority on the 12th March, which worked out really well as the wait seems to have really increased since January.

So unbelievably happy! Still pinching myself that we've got the visa in hand. This forum has been an amazing source of information this past year and thank you to the mods who do an amazing job answering everyone's questions.


----------



## sarahincos

Yay!!! When/where's your wedding?? We're going up to Gretna, lol. I'm just amazed how long the wait was since you were seriously 4 days behind me application submission-wise. Also, how were you able to upgrade to priority after they had it? Did they give you any grief for that?


----------



## angela2014

Congratulations! I believe you're the only one on here in a similar situation lately who's been waiting longer than me (?) so that gives me a bit of hope. We still haven't switched to priority though, but I've read about other people who did in the past (I might recall reading somewhere this isn't possible for Canadians but I can't say for sure).

Did they give you any info on how switching to priority changed the expected wait time? I also read somewhere it could delay it by switching it to the end of the priority pile if it was near the top of the non-priority pile but I'm not sure this sounds entirely correct. 

Lastly, would you mind sharing if (and if so, when) you got a 'decision has been made' e-mail. Obsessing a bit at this point! Many thanks. And congrats again!!


----------



## Brightened

Just adding another note as I can't PM people back until my post count is higher; to upgrade to priority my fiance purchased it from the Worldbridge site and emailed the receipt to Sheffield, where they emailed back the next day with acknowledgement it had moved into the priority queue, in the order the original application was received a month prior. Hope this helps!


----------



## Brightened

angela2014 said:


> Lastly, would you mind sharing if (and if so, when) you got a 'decision has been made' e-mail. Obsessing a bit at this point! Many thanks. And congrats again!!


The decision made email was this Wednesday at 11am UK time and the visa arrived in the US today. The visa start date is last Friday so I assume it took 3 working days to inform us. Fingers crossed everyone hears really soon!


----------



## Picklez

updated:


Picklez said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee- settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): March 18, 2014 (online).
> Date biometrics taken: 21/3/2014
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> will update with progress!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Picklez said:


> updated:


 Updated to what status? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hertsfem

Has anyone applied for citizenship in Liverpool lately? if so how long has it taken please?


----------



## willwin

:lol: very funny when people are complaining of 10 day, I have submitted mine feb 10, and am still waiting, I submitted in Lagos, Nigeria.
I can tell you the wait is killing, GOD HELP ME.


----------



## Joppa

> Updated to what status?


That she(?) actually attended biometric appointment!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Joppa said:


> That she(?) actually attended biometric appointment!


Ah, thank-you. Because the update was contained within the quote from the original post it was a touch confusing.


----------



## Joppa

Hertsfem said:


> Has anyone applied for citizenship in Liverpool lately? if so how long has it taken please?


The latest average is around 2-3 months, though some are taking longer.


----------



## QueenBcp

Hi Joppa, is your posting meaning that spouse visas are taking 2 to 3 months now?


----------



## Joppa

The answer refers to naturalisation.
FLR(M) by post made within UK is 1-2 months, though some are taking up to 3 months.


----------



## QueenBcp

Ah I see. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Hertsfem

Joppa said:


> The latest average is around 2-3 months, though some are taking longer.


Thanks Joppa, we are at about two and a half months now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vestalis

This is my Fiancee's timeline thus far

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee- settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 1st, 2014 (online). 
Date biometrics taken: 7/3/2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13/3/2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: [WILL UPDATE]

I had to go back to them with a carrier number, they came back to be on the 15th saying they had received it.
I have paid for the priority service via WorldBridge.

Now we play the waiting game...I also need to stop spamming the refresh button the email account...


----------



## Wilaa

Joppa said:


> The answer refers to naturalisation.
> FLR(M) by post made within UK is 1-2 months, though some are taking up to 3 months.



Any rough estimate as to how long Spouse visas (non-priority) are taking that are being applied for outside the UK? (So far it has almost been a month for me...)


----------



## chrisw42

Joppa, is there an option to pay for priority after one has already submitted their application for FLR (M) from *within* the UK? Is that possible?


----------



## nyclon

chrisw42 said:


> Joppa, is there an option to pay for priority after one has already submitted their application for FLR (M) from within the UK? Is that possible?


No. For FLR(M) applied for from within the UK your options are to submit a postal application or to get an appointment to apply in person at a PEO. There is no priority service by post.


----------



## chrisw42

nyclon said:


> No. For FLR(M) applied for from within the UK your options are to submit a postal application or to get an appointment to apply in person at a PEO. There is no priority service by post.


OK - thought so... thanks. I'm a month in so far - guess I gotta just ride it out! Thanks again!


----------



## Mandagirl

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Wife- settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): February 18, 2014 (online).
Date biometrics taken: February 26, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Never received that email so I have no idea
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: waiting

I was in a panic as I was told I would receive an email when they received my original documents. After almost 2 1/2 weeks I hadn't heard anything. Finally I received an email stating that "further to our confirming email that we received your application".... Anyways my application was missing someone thing so I emailed it to them the same day and no word since. Now panic is setting in again as I still haven't heard anything. I'm happy (ok not happy but relieved) that others are waiting too. 

I hate this waiting game. I need to give my notice on my apartment, my job, arrange to have stuff moved. I wish the online tracker worked. I guess I picked the wrong time to apply. It doesn't help soothe me that I applied through Woodbridge in Toronto and now they are closed. Fingers crossed


----------



## HeliosRah

HeliosRah said:


> Country applying from: South Africa, Johannesburg
> Type of visa applied for: Ancestry
> Date application submitted (online or in person): March 13, 2014 (online).
> Date biometrics taken: March 17, 2014
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 March 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Johannesburg / Pretoria
> Projected timeline given: ?
> Date your visa was received: ?
> 
> Will update as I get feedback.


VISA ISSUED!

Country applying from: South Africa, Johannesburg
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 13, 2014 (online).
Date biometrics taken: March 17, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 March 2014
Office location processing your visa: Johannesburg / Pretoria
Projected timeline given: -
Date your visa was received: 21 March (issued but due to public holiday/weekend only got it 24 March)


----------



## canadianfiancee

Country applying from: Vancouver BC, Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spousal (Wife)
Date application submitted (online or in person): February 28, 2014
Date biometrics taken: March 3, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7 March 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received: March 24, 2014

total working days from UKBA receiving documents: 12 Days priority but visa was actually issued on the 19th of March, which makes it 8 days of processing.

I am so relieved, it was such a joy to see the visa - I cannot wait to join my husband soon!!! thank you so much to everyone who has helped me with my application. words cannot appreciate my gratitude for all your support!!!


----------



## FanyWest

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 Youth Mobility Scheme
Date biometrics taken: Feb 25, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 4, 2014
Office location processing your visa: New York, USA
Projected timeline given: n/a
Date your visa was received: still waiting

March 6, 2014, I got an email: URGENT: PROBLEM WITH UK VISA APPLICATION

"We have received your application for a UK Visa. However, it appears that you have not availed of the prepaid return mail option offered at the Visa Application Center you visited recently."

The problem with that is they stopped offering that service to Halifax, NS, where I am applying from. I called the WorldBridge office, twice, and both times they assured me I could just purchase a return envelope through UPS, DHL, or FedEx and include it in the package and it will be just fine.

I explained that in an email that I sent to the uk visa office at three different email addresses, but I haven't heard back. I'm worried that this issue will cause my visa to take longer to approve, and possibly not make it back to me in Halifax. I DID include the return envelope, however.

3 weeks of waiting as of tomorrow! I'm terrified. 95% of these applications are supposed to have been gone through in 3 weeks.


----------



## 466114

Country applying from: South Africa, Cape Town
Type of visa applied for: Spousal
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 6th, 2014 (online). 
Date biometrics taken: March 12th, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 March 2014
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received:

Will update as I get information. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vestalis

canadianfiancee said:


> Country applying from: Vancouver BC, Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spousal (Wife)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): February 28, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: March 3, 2014
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7 March 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: none
> Date your visa was received: March 24, 2014
> 
> total working days from UKBA receiving documents: 12 Days priority but visa was actually issued on the 19th of March, which makes it 8 days of processing.
> 
> I am so relieved, it was such a joy to see the visa - I cannot wait to join my husband soon!!! thank you so much to everyone who has helped me with my application. words cannot appreciate my gratitude for all your support!!!


Thats great news, congratulations!
I was wondering, when did you get email confirmation of your visa? or was that what you're referring to when you say "Date your Visa was received"


----------



## sarahincos

FanyWest said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 Youth Mobility Scheme
> Date biometrics taken: Feb 25, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 4, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: New York, USA
> Projected timeline given: n/a
> Date your visa was received: still waiting
> 
> March 6, 2014, I got an email: URGENT: PROBLEM WITH UK VISA APPLICATION
> 
> "We have received your application for a UK Visa. However, it appears that you have not availed of the prepaid return mail option offered at the Visa Application Center you visited recently."
> 
> The problem with that is they stopped offering that service to Halifax, NS, where I am applying from. I called the WorldBridge office, twice, and both times they assured me I could just purchase a return envelope through UPS, DHL, or FedEx and include it in the package and it will be just fine.
> 
> I explained that in an email that I sent to the uk visa office at three different email addresses, but I haven't heard back. I'm worried that this issue will cause my visa to take longer to approve, and possibly not make it back to me in Halifax. I DID include the return envelope, however.
> 
> 3 weeks of waiting as of tomorrow! I'm terrified. 95% of these applications are supposed to have been gone through in 3 weeks.


When they e-mailed me about a problem with prepaid return shipping, they asked for my account number with UPS/FedEx/DHL/ect. They told me I could go online and create a shipping account at one of those providers for free, and just e-mail them back the account number. I made an account with UPS, sent them the account number, and I had no further issues with them shipping back my visa documents.


----------



## angela2014

They asked me the same as above. There seems to be some issue/misunderstanding with the account number being included in the pre-paid shipping sent with FedEx/DHL (?)/UPS (?) but the ECOs not thinking it is and asking for it. That's my impression at least. I also just did as above and e-mailed back although I am still waiting --21 business days --but I doubt the account number is the issue. Just the non-priority wait :/ Either way, I would guess to say you're fine on the document return. Good luck


----------



## vestalis

Angela you must be near to tearing your hair out, i hope it comes soon.


----------



## angela2014

vestalis said:


> Angela you must be near to tearing your hair out, i hope it comes soon.


I definitely am. Ha. Wishing we'd gone priority. If there's anyone on here (US/Canada) waiting for a fiance/spouse visa NON-priority and received the receipt of application e-mail before 25 Feb, please do let me know. No idea how long this might take now. Yours seems to be one of the fastest! Congrats


----------



## canadianfiancee

Vestalis, I received the email confirming "a decision has been made" on the 20th of March. hope that helps!


----------



## suhabb

I am bangalore applied for spouse visa on 27 feb 2014. I got a sms today that they have dispatched my application.


----------



## chrisw42

suhabb said:


> I am bangalore applied for spouse visa on 27 feb 2014. I got a sms today that they have dispatched my application.


is it normal that spousal visa applications made outside the UK are being turned around much quicker than applications made from within the UK?

Really happy for everyone who seems to be getting nice, fast turnarounds! But at the same time growing a little concerned at how many people have submitted applications 2-3 weeks after me and already had their visas approved while I'm left in silent suspense!

Is my concern warranted or is this normal?


----------



## amschwar

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: Feb. 13, 2014
Date biometrics taken: Feb 18, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb. 21, 2014 (UPS Delivery Confirmation)
Email confirmation from Sheffield office: Feb. 24, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date your visa was received: still waiting

Thanks to everyone posting updates, especially USA based settlement applications. Sheffield has had my application for a month and we're hoping to move in early May. Fingers crossed that I get it within a month or so.


----------



## chelseycarr

*My Timeline*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
Date biometrics taken: Feb 20, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS verified March 10, 2013 but received confirmation email on March 12, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: n/a
Date your visa was received: still waiting

My partner and I had a mix-up when sending off our application! We were told to send ours to NY when all settlement visas are meant to be sent to Sheffield! So we sent ours to NY, waiting a week and a half, then it was returned back to me with a letter saying to send it to Sheffield! What a pain! So we received an email on March 12th saying they received everything and to wait for a new email confirming what decision they have made!

Haven't been with my partner since November 7th, 2013! Feel so stuck and on hold being apart! 

Has anyone else received any news and submitted theirs around the same time as I have? The processing time estimations are honestly driving me crazy!


----------



## chelseycarr

I know my application is so straightforward but the longer we have to wait the more I doubt myself!!


----------



## QueenBcp

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: Feb. 11, 2014
Date biometrics taken: Feb 18, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 7 (after sitting in Customs for a week and a half, ideally it would have been there Feb 25)
Email confirmation from Sheffield office: March 7, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date your visa was received: Waiting

I was hoping to have it back by the end of this week (March 24) so I could give a decent amount of notice at work. My husband arrives here on April 10 and I was hoping to return with him at the end of April. Fingers crossed for that and for everyone waiting on their visa!


----------



## Melissa16

Hi!

I recently applied through VFS in Edmonton with a priority application for unmarried partner settlement. I was just wondering if you got an email from UKBA when they started to process your visa. 
Also was your application straight forward? Mine had a lot of supporting docs to go along with my partners companies where he is a director (3 companies)... Do you think this would prolong the processing of my visa?

Thanks for your help... Your timeline gives me hope!

Melissa


----------



## Melissa16

*Unmarried Partner settlement*

Country applying from: Canada- Edmonton VFS
Type of visa applied for: unmarried partner entry clearance - Priority 
Date biometrics taken: March 12, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 18, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: 


Was hoping to get an email from the UKBA that they had started to process the visa, but haven't received that yet.

Also my visa application was sent in 9 DHL envelops to include all supporting documents, my partner is the director of 3 companies in the UK in which I had to supply evidence (financials, VAT etc.) for each.
So this may make my case a little longer than others.


----------



## Vix16

chrisw42 said:


> is it normal that spousal visa applications made outside the UK are being turned around much quicker than applications made from within the UK?
> 
> Really happy for everyone who seems to be getting nice, fast turnarounds! But at the same time growing a little concerned at how many people have submitted applications 2-3 weeks after me and already had their visas approved while I'm left in silent suspense!
> 
> Is my concern warranted or is this normal?


Chrisw42 when did you apply? I've applied from within Australia for a settlement visa and am still waiting! My application was received in Sydney on 24 February....after that who knows!?


----------



## willwin

Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: Feb.1, 2014
Date biometrics taken: Feb 10, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 13 (sent an email to confirm if package have been received, cos husband sent it from uk on Feb 11 on next day delivery)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Bargainista

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Priority)
Applied Online: 21 March 2014
Date documents submitted at VSF Kuala Lumpur: 24 March 2014
Date biometrics taken: 24 March 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines.
Date your visa was received: email notification on 26 March 2014 that "visa will be despatched shortly and passport ready for collection in 3 days".

I am so happy that it all happened uneventfully and quickly. Thank you so much for all the guidance and support that this forum has provided me. Joppa et al, have been particularly helpful. Looking forward to getting back to my family in the UK. Good luck and my best wishes to everyone else applying. Hang in there!


----------



## vestalis

vestalis said:


> This is my Fiancee's timeline thus far
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee- settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): March 1st, 2014 (online).
> Date biometrics taken: 7/3/2014
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13/3/2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date your visa was received: [WILL UPDATE]
> 
> I had to go back to them with a carrier number, they came back to be on the 15th saying they had received it.
> I have paid for the priority service via WorldBridge.
> 
> Now we play the waiting game...I also need to stop spamming the refresh button the email account...


Got the email saying that a decision has been made on the 26th March 

I didn't know what this meant (I was expecting a yes/no via email) and went back to them before asking here. A lady said that she was happy to report that we did indeed have the visa. Couldn't be happier!

So just waiting for it to come through the post now!


----------



## chelseycarr

QueenBcp said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Applied Online: Feb. 11, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: Feb 18, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 7 (after sitting in Customs for a week and a half, ideally it would have been there Feb 25)
> Email confirmation from Sheffield office: March 7, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> I was hoping to have it back by the end of this week (March 24) so I could give a decent amount of notice at work. My husband arrives here on April 10 and I was hoping to return with him at the end of April. Fingers crossed for that and for everyone waiting on their visa!


Will you please update when you receive information that a decision has been made? My visa was received the business day after yours and would give me an idea of a time frame when you receive yours possibly!! Thanks so much!


----------



## 466114

HeliosRah said:


> VISA ISSUED!
> 
> Country applying from: South Africa, Johannesburg
> Type of visa applied for: Ancestry
> Date application submitted (online or in person): March 13, 2014 (online).
> Date biometrics taken: March 17, 2014
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 March 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Johannesburg / Pretoria
> Projected timeline given: -
> Date your visa was received: 21 March (issued but due to public holiday/weekend only got it 24 March)


Congrats on your Visa  I wanted to ask about the email you recived. Did you receive the email on the 24th? I am just trying to get an idea of how long after they make a decision in Pretoria do you get an email or sms? Also did you collect your application and visa and the new Teleproformance offices? I applied in Cape Town on the 12th of March for a spousal visa.

Thanks


----------



## QueenBcp

Hi Chelseycarr, I will definitely update once I receive any info! Hopefully that will be soon!


----------



## angela2014

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: 14 Feb 2014
Date biometrics taken: 19 Feb 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25 Feb (receipt e-mail)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: Still waiting...

So my question is -- if the priority applications always go to the top of the pile -- when Home Office is quite busy, as it appears to be since Feb or so, when do they EVER get to the non-priority applications?! Just very frustrated with seemingly no news for any non-priority apps at Sheffield received within the last month + it seems. If we switched to priority (I guess today is the last day), it would go into the priority pile with the 25 Feb date, yes?

Apologies for my many questions. So stressful. Such horrible waiting/obsessing. Thankyouthankyou to everyone for your help on here.


----------



## Simsim22

Country applying from: India
Vfs applied at: Bangalore
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement 
Applied Online: 24 Feb 2014
Date biometrics taken: 27 Feb 2014
Date documentation was received by BHC: 4 March 2014 
Office processing visa: Chennai
Expected processing time given: 30 working days
Delivered to blue dart: 25 March 2014
Visa received: 26 March 2014 
Time taken: 16 working days! 

Yayyyyy I'm sooo happy! Thanks to all those who helped! Special thanks to Joppa for pointing out our requirements! 

Good luck to those who are still waiting to hear


----------



## 9753

Hang in there anglea2014. I know it seems like it's taking foooorrreeeevvvvver, but based on what other non-priority people (US) have reported...I think you'll hear something in the next 1-2 wks. Mine took 5 wks last summer & I know it feels like an eternity. Hang in there...you've made it this far


----------



## FanyWest

sarahincos said:


> When they e-mailed me about a problem with prepaid return shipping, they asked for my account number with UPS/FedEx/DHL/ect. They told me I could go online and create a shipping account at one of those providers for free, and just e-mail them back the account number. I made an account with UPS, sent them the account number, and I had no further issues with them shipping back my visa documents.


They didn't say anything about that to me. I would do that for them, but I don't even know what email to send it to. I have no idea how to contact them with the info that they want, and I'm worried I'm going to look like I'm bothering them.

Angela I can't believe you've been waiting 21 business and are still waiting. When I applied I was assured that I would have the visa within 3 weeks. I'm running out of money with all this waiting. I just wish I could at least check on the status of the application somehow - why have the links to the application status checker if it doesn't work?


----------



## Mandagirl

I really wish the tracking page would work on their website 

I'm just past the month mark now and I don't know whats happening. I need to give notice at my job and my apartment but I can't until I know. Sorry for venting - I just wish there was better communication of what was happening.


----------



## tn2uk

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online March 20, 2014. 
Date biometrics taken: March 24, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 27, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## akashdeep.john

EEA2 Self sufficient married couple


Sent: 14/01/2014
Received:15/01/2014
Acknowledgment: 17/01/2014 dated 16/01/2014
COA received: 24/01/2014 dated 21/01/2014 ( right to work )

I am permanent employed and my wife also got permanent job this month..
As i applied eea2 as self sufficient category,Should i send them my wife contract or should i wait for their decision..

Thanks


----------



## nouman1327

I think they prefer worker or self employed better then any other categories.especialy when eu national got permanent or long term job.so you can send them her latest payslip(at least one) or some letter from employer mentioning her hours or pay or confirming her employment.this will boost your application.however wait for senior's response as well from the forum.


----------



## movingWA

Hello fellow members,

I am sorry that I may be posting my query on UK visa here as I don't really know from where I can get information, hence felt like writing here on this forum and I am sure that I would get some revert on same. 

My brother was on student visa in UK (2 yrs) & Glasgow (2 yrs) approx for total of 4 years & he had his visas for 3 years and he was planning to study further in Glasgow university for completing his Engineering Degree. While he was processing his application for further studies he had also appealed to UK border agency for his extensions & for that time he was staying in glasgow, but nothing worked & he had to come back last year this time. While in london & glasgow he has also worked part time as well. And now he wants to go back again but we really don't know how he can again go & on what visas.

His qualification is Diploma in Automobile Engg. (India) & Diploma in Business administration from UK. Currently here he is gaining experience in an automobile industry but dept is different.

Please advise as to how & which visa he can re apply.

Looking forward for your valuable response.

Thanks & Regards,

movingWA


----------



## willwin

willwin said:


> Country applying from: Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Applied Online: Feb.1, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: Feb 10, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 13 (sent an email to confirm if package have been received, cos husband sent it from uk on Feb 11 on next day delivery)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Date your visa was received: Waiting


Hi everyone, just got my documents back without any message or email, is that normal.


----------



## angela2014

willwin said:


> Hi everyone, just got my documents back without any message or email, is that normal.


Did you get the visa?! I think you've been waiting the longest non-priority at the Sheffield office on here so, if so, many congrats! And hope for the rest of us? I have read in a few cases where people didn't get the 'decision has been made' e-mail and their documents did just show up (one of my fantasies on days I don't get an e-mail). 

...and to movingWA: This thread is for timelines. I would post your question on an exisiting, more closely related thread or start a new thread and you'll get better answers to your question from the people who have better knowledge than I do. Good luck!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

willwin said:


> Hi everyone, just got my documents back without any message or email, is that normal.


Go through your passport page for page to look for the visa - it will be stuck on one of those pages in there somewhere if it was granted. You're looking for a page with a near full page sized bit melded in there with your photo and visa info (no public funds, SP/CP, expiry, etc).


----------



## willwin

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Go through your passport page for page to look for the visa - it will be stuck on one of those pages in there somewhere if it was granted. You're looking for a page with a near full page sized bit melded in there with your photo and visa info (no public funds, SP/CP, expiry, etc).


My passport was submitted in Nigeria and documents submitted to Sheffield uk


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

willwin said:


> My passport was submitted in Nigeria and documents submitted to Sheffield uk


So your documents are the only things returned so far - your passport was not among the documents? 

I will not succumb to the temptation to get your hopes up. Since there was no letter with your documents you're best advised to try to stay very calm whilst awaiting the return of your passport or further contact from the Nigerian office it was submitted to. 

Wish I could be more positive but I'm not at all familiar with how things work there. Hopefully you'll hear something very soon!


----------



## willwin

bleechy said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance - Settlement (Marriage)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 28th December 2013 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 30th December 2013
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 2nd January 2013
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield UK
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date your visa was received: 20th January 2014
> 
> A big thank you to Joppa and everyone on the website for advice, taking a rest from Visa's for a month to properly enjoy planning our wedding and being reunited.
> Thanks!!!!


Hello, please can you help me, did you get you document back before you got a response, cos my husband just received documents back, and I have not got any message yet


----------



## abci

willwin said:


> My passport was submitted in Nigeria and documents submitted to Sheffield uk


I guess you submitted your passport at the VFS office in Nigeria. They normally pay N400 fee for SMS notification. Did you pay that fee?


----------



## Picklez

*update!*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee- settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 18, 2014 (online). 
Date biometrics taken: appointment sched. for 21/3/2014
Date documentation was FedEx'd to UK Border Agency office: 29/3/14


Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 
Office location processing your visa: 
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was received: 

will update with progress!


----------



## Picklez

willwin said:


> Hello, please can you help me, did you get you document back before you got a response, cos my husband just received documents back, and I have not got any message yet


you said your husband mailed them from the uk? is that allowed for your application? for our fiancee' visa, they made it very clear that the application/etc had to be mailed from the address *outside* the uk...
i certainly hope i didn't misunderstand that, since it made the whole process such a pain in the hiney! the post office LOST two - TWO! -of the four packages he sent from the UK to me, here in the US. if we'd been able to send from the UK, we would have saved SO MUCH money and time!


----------



## jazz4946

Country applying from: Thailand
Vfs applied at: Bangkok
Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Unmarried partner/same-sex 
Applied Online: 15 March 2014
Date biometrics taken: 20 March 2014
Date documentation was received by VFS Thailand: 20 March 2014 
Office processing visa: Bangkok
Expected processing time given: 120 working days
Visa received: 24 March 2014 
Time taken: 3 working days!


----------



## willwin

abci said:


> I guess you submitted your passport at the VFS office in Nigeria. They normally pay N400 fee for SMS notification. Did you pay that fee?


Yes I did, I have only got one message from the, that is the forwarded for processing message.


----------



## willwin

Picklez said:


> you said your husband mailed them from the uk? is that allowed for your application? for our fiancee' visa, they made it very clear that the application/etc had to be mailed from the address *outside* the uk...
> i certainly hope i didn't misunderstand that, since it made the whole process such a pain in the hiney! the post office LOST two - TWO! -of the four packages he sent from the UK to me, here in the US. if we'd been able to send from the UK, we would have saved SO MUCH money and time!


Yes my husband sent them the documents, it was returned to him.


----------



## angela2014

willwin said:


> Yes my husband sent them the documents, it was returned to him.


I don't know if Nigeria is different but, applying to Sheffield from the USA, they were very clear that my passport (and therefore other documents) had to be returned to me here in the US. This was also in the e-mail I got when they acknowledged receipt of my application. I have read of someone sending documents from within the UK to Sheffield and seemed to get away with it but it seems pretty clear to me that your documents must be returned to you in your home country you're applying from. Hopefully it'll work out okay for you!


----------



## willwin

angela2014 said:


> I don't know if Nigeria is different but, applying to Sheffield from the USA, they were very clear that my passport (and therefore other documents) had to be returned to me here in the US. This was also in the e-mail I got when they acknowledged receipt of my application. I have read of someone sending documents from within the UK to Sheffield and seemed to get away with it but it seems pretty clear to me that your documents must be returned to you in your home country you're applying from. Hopefully it'll work out okay for you!


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abci

willwin said:


> Yes I did, I have only got one message from the, that is the forwarded for processing message.


For the fact they've sent your documents back to your husband in UK, that means they are done processing your application, so expect an SMS from the VFS tomorrow or within the week for collection of your passport.
My biometrics was taken at Abuja on 27/03/2014, though I just sent my documents to Sheffield 2days ago.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

abci said:


> For the fact they've sent your documents back to your husband in UK, that means they are done processing your application, so expect an SMS from the VFS tomorrow or within the week for collection of your passport.
> My biometrics was taken at Abuja on 27/03/2014, though I just sent my documents to Sheffield 2days ago.


Abci, how long after you (or your spouse) received the documents back was it before you heard from VFS re the determination of your application - to come pick up your passport?

Did they say anything in the SMS as to whether or not your application had been approved or did you have to wait until you picked it up?


----------



## deafsccr

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: 12 Feb 2014
Date Biometrics taken: 18 Feb 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 Feb (receipt e-mail)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: Still waiting... 

A little bit about my situation, I have applied for a visa to get married in Scotland in November 2012. It went through with no problem and my partner and I were able to get married in a civil partnership ceremony in December 2012. Due to circumstances, I couldn't stay on as my civil partner was still in her studies and would not start her job till August 2013. I came back to US and worked as much as I could. Knowing that we didn't have sufficient funds, but couldn't bear to be in a long distance relationship anymore, I went over to visit her in UK until January 2013. I got permission from Border Controls Agency for a 7-month family visitor visa. I did not at any time recourse to public funds or was treated by NHS during my visit there. When I returned back to US, I waited till February 12 to apply for a spousal visa, because that was when she had been working at her job for at least 6 months. Now, I'm just waiting for the visa to be finished processing and I really hope that this turns out in our favor as we have done everything by the rules. Right now, I am starting to get somewhat nervous about the time that it is being taken when I have seen indicators on their website that the (non-priority) spouse visa seems to get processed within 4 to 6 weeks. This expat forum has been extremely helpful and I look forward to any helpful suggestions and insights made here.


----------



## angela2014

I've been waiting since 25 Feb (receipt e-mail) for a spouse visa also and *hope* ours to be straightforward. Another US spouse visa on here has been waiting since 24 Feb...a few more since very shortly after those dates. The processing times (non-priority esp) have gone way up since the January ones posted. It's a horrible wait for sure! But we're all trying to not get too worried since it seems it's an across the board rise in wait times. Fingers crossed for you, me and everyone else!


----------



## deafsccr

angela2014 said:


> I've been waiting since 25 Feb (receipt e-mail) for a spouse visa also and *hope* ours to be straightforward. Another US spouse visa on here has been waiting since 24 Feb...a few more since very shortly after those dates. The processing times (non-priority esp) have gone way up since the January ones posted. It's a horrible wait for sure! But we're all trying to not get too worried since it seems it's an across the board rise in wait times. Fingers crossed for you, me and everyone else!


It is very much a horrible wait as we expect ours to be "straightforward" as well. It's very hard to not assume the worst and start doubting ourselves. Indeed fingers crossed all the way around! I really do hope that it turns out in our favor, but wanted to post in this thread to share that you are not alone in this wait right now.


----------



## angela2014

Yes, it really is agonising. Even though it gives us all more time to doubt and obsess over our applications, no one on here who has applied for a fiance/spouse visa from the US or Canada (or Nigeria, also processed at Sheffield) NON-priority since 13 Feb has gotten any sort of answer (correct me, folks, if I'm wrong). So again, I wouldn't worry based on wait time alone. It sucks but isn't indicative of much overall other than increased processing times (to my knowledge). Back to e-mail refreshing/full-on timeline obsessing tomorrow with the weekdays beginning again...


----------



## angela2014

5 weeks today (counting weekends) since i got the 'application has been received' e-mail. still no news, anyone? non-priority? sheffield? not even an April Fools e-mail that we'll all have our visas in hand by end of business today?...

:/


----------



## chrisw42

angela2014 said:


> 5 weeks today (counting weekends) since i got the 'application has been received' e-mail. still no news, anyone? non-priority? sheffield? not even an April Fools e-mail that we'll all have our visas in hand by end of business today?...
> 
> :/


Same here - in my sixth week of radio silence. This is torture!


----------



## FanyWest

chrisw42 said:


> Same here - in my sixth week of radio silence. This is torture!


SIX weeks?! Omg. I thought my four was bad. That is terrifying. Waiting is the worst.


----------



## blah2014

i'm hitting the 6 weeks of silence mark this thursday.


----------



## Kaz.29

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Application submitted (online): 04/03/2014
Biometrics taken: 07/03/2014
Documentation was received by BHC: 12/03/2014
Under processing at BHC: 25/03/2014
Date your visa was received: 

And waiting... I wish they look into mine so deeply. If they glance over it, it'll fail. If they look into all the details, it'll be given without a doubt.

Application is for my wife to join me, who is from North Kashmir under Pakistan control. I'm British myself and so is our daughter, who is living abroad with her mother now.


----------



## aleishamac

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): February 13, 2014 (online). 
Date biometrics taken: February 17, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: February 20, 2014 (sent by Manila via Sydney)
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: email received Friday 28th March, Visa received Tuesday April 2nd.

A couple of points about my application, which might be of interest to Australian applicants. 
On thursday 27th of march I took a bit of a jump and applied for priority visa processing. I had been waiting for 6 weeks and after some research on the forums I thought it was worth a shot. For Australian's its $390. I was not offered this option when we first applied as I definitely would have taken it. I followed the links her (below) and it took me to a payment page. 

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/australia-apply-for-a-uk-visa

I emailed [email protected] with the subject line 'Urgent priority visa processing' and they emailed back (I know!!) and said they would forward to Manila. 

One thing I have noticed is that the email that is sent to say your visa is being dispatched says 
"Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days."
We had ticked the box 'collect from visa centre' in the application. 

I went to the consulate yesterday (where I had my biometrics done) and was told that they no longer deal with visa inquiries but couldn't offer 'anymore advice' as to where I should go to pick up my passport and docs. It was a tad perplexing. 

As I was waiting for my tram home I checked the tracking on the express envelope that we had included with the the documents submission (just in case) and they had just been delivered. 

All is well in the end but I was surprised by the complete lack of information by staff and that all of the documents where in the bag together... 

Australia has just opened new processing centres so I am sure I (and the other applicants waiting on the forum) have just unfortunately been caught in the middle of their organsing...or lack of. 

https://contact-ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/newsarticles/2014/february/53-australia-vac

Good luck with you applications people and thanks so much for all of the help from everyone here!


----------



## chelseycarr

*Switching to Priority Service*

Hello,

I have been waiting since the 12th of March (did biometrics on the 20th of Feb) and am wondering if there's a way to switch to priority after my application has been sent?

Please send me links and info if it is possible!

I'm from the USA if that helps!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Settlement Timeline*

Hello All-
I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I read in a couple places that currently the wait
time for the average Visitor Visa (filed through NYC if you are in the states) is 12-15 business days, which I know was right on.
OK, the actual quote was "95% of the Settlement Visas were completed in 12 weeks."

For the Record:

Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement Visa
File Date: 28/03/2014
Biometrics: 01/04/2014
Package Sent: 01/04/2014


----------



## sarahb083

Are spousal visas considered "Long Term Visit (more than 6 months)" or "settlement" on this page: 

UK Border Agency | Guide to visa processing times

I thought it was a settlement visa, but on the gov.uk visa page, the "Apply to join family living permanently in the UK" (which I believe is the spousal visa) is in the long term visit section, while the settlement section is just for indefinite leave to remain. How could someone apply for indefinite leave to remain from another country, though?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

Spouse visa is a settlement visa in the sense that it can lead to it. It's not a visit visa.


----------



## sarahb083

Thank you Joppa! I can't tell you how helpful you guys have been!


----------



## angela2014

chelseycarr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been waiting since the 12th of March (did biometrics on the 20th of Feb) and am wondering if there's a way to switch to priority after my application has been sent?
> 
> Please send me links and info if it is possible!
> 
> I'm from the USA if that helps!


Is not possible currently as the priority provider (Worldbridge) for the US has switched as of 26 March and the new provider hasn't yet been named. Seems people have had a bit of mixed luck in paying for priority after the fact anyway. The Worldbridge website had said you could not. Some people did, and some had success, but I read others paid and then their applications seemingly did not get transferred from the non-priority to priority pile. Fees for both regular applications and priority go up 6 April, too. Sorry, not good news overall! Still waiting also...


----------



## chelseycarr

Okay, thanks for you help.

It's really annoying me that they haven't posted the new estimated processing times since January, especially when it states it will be updated every month! Wish there was a way to track the progress of our applications--think it would ease some anxiety!


----------



## sarahb083

Here are the two companies that are replacing WorldBridge

https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/content.aspx?tag=UKVI_PAGE

It looks like priority settlement service is available again - for $510 USD


----------



## Joppa

VFS Global is the new commercial visa partner for applications for UK visas in US.
http://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/usa/


----------



## simrun255

Country applying from: India-Jalandhar- Delhi
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Application submitted (online): 16/03/2014
Biometrics taken: 24/03/2014
Date your visa was received: 02/04/2014

Record time, I remember joppa saying that Delhi is one of the busiest centres, i wonder what has changed for them to give out visas so quickly now. 

Many thanks to the forum and those who have contributed to helping other. I couldnt have done it with out all of your help especially Joppa.


----------



## chrisw42

Hey all!

Is anyone out there applying for a spouse visa from *within* the UK? 

Would be interested to hear about timelines as it seems to be a fairly different beast to overseas applications... in that applications made elsewhere seem to get processed a whole lot quicker, have the option of priority payments as well as application tracking etc...

In my sixth week of radio silence since biometric enrollment. Anyone else in this situation had any luck lately?


----------



## kimfitz11988

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Spousal (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 1, 2014 (online).
Date biometrics taken: March 8, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 March 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: -
Decision Email: April 2, 2014
Date your visa was received: -

I received the email from sheffield today saying that a decision has been made. I feel so nervous and excited. I remember someone posting a timeline recently and saying that they were confused about getting an email that didn't tell them what the decision was, so they "got back to them" to ask about the decision and the ECO told them. Does anyone how could one do this? The email specifically says its automated and not to reply to it. I feel like sending this email with no definitive answer of whether or not I have a visa is cruel taunting!


----------



## Joppa

For postal service, 1-2 months generally and this timescale seems to be pretty standard for recent applications.
You can pay extra for same-day premium service, which generally gets you a reply on the same day.


----------



## Ikhlaq

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Spouse
Date application submitted (online): November 1, 2013 (online).
Date biometrics taken: November 14, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 November 2014
Office location processing your visa: Islamabad
Projected timeline given: - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: - 19th March 2014.

Been married for 2 years come the end of this month. My Mrs finally got her visa, been a long and hard wait but finally together!


----------



## Water Dragon

kimfitz11988 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Spousal (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): March 1, 2014 (online).
> Date biometrics taken: March 8, 2014
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 March 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: -
> Decision Email: April 2, 2014
> Date your visa was received: -
> 
> I received the email from sheffield today saying that a decision has been made. I feel so nervous and excited. I remember someone posting a timeline recently and saying that they were confused about getting an email that didn't tell them what the decision was, so they "got back to them" to ask about the decision and the ECO told them. Does anyone how could one do this? The email specifically says its automated and not to reply to it. I feel like sending this email with no definitive answer of whether or not I have a visa is cruel taunting!


Some people have said they got an answer when they replied to the notification email. I tried it and didn't get any answer, but you can always try.

It is very hard waiting but it won't be long now.


----------



## blah2014

Joppa said:


> VFS Global is the new commercial visa partner for applications for UK visas in US.


is there a way for someone to buy priority service after their application is already in sheffield? they received my documents feb 20. i tried to look on the vfs website, but couldn't really find anything helpful there.

thanks


----------



## angela2014

blah2014 said:


> is there a way for someone to buy priority service after their application is already in sheffield? they received my documents feb 20. i tried to look on the vfs website, but couldn't really find anything helpful there.
> 
> thanks


it seems like you should be able to buy priority again, but now for $510 instead of $300 like before. i would assume on the vfs global website link that joppa posted above? with worldbridge, it said you can't buy priority after sending your application although people certainly did. they just scanned the receipt and sent it to an e-mail that i presume you get once you buy priority online? it seems to have sped up the process for some people but i did read about a few whose applications didn't make the switch to the priority pile after all. would be hard to say i guess other than guessing based on the final processing time.

i think you've been waiting the longest non-priority for sheffield on here. they got my docs feb 25th and i'm still waiting. if you don't mind me asking, can i assume you see yours to be pretty straightforward? i know someone whose docs were received feb 13 (from nigeria, also processed at sheffield) has had her documents returned sooo i'm hoping it's SOON. but somewhat giving up on this week if you haven't heard yet...


----------



## angela2014

Seems someone else applying for a spouse visa from the US tried it and VFS actually only shows New York but not Sheffield as an option sooo perhaps it's not possible again after all. Hopefully they're getting to the non-priority apps though if it has been since 26 March that priority apps could be submitted...


----------



## blah2014

my application should be straightforward. we have been married almost 6 years with 2 kids, have enough savings, and can stay with parents who have enough rooms in their house. i just don't want to pay for priority if it doesn't make a difference at this point.


----------



## rapaterson

Joppa said:


> VFS Global is the new commercial visa partner for applications for UK visas in US.
> UK Visa Information - United States of America


I tried to purchace and the only application center that was available was New York. Are we now sending our applications to New York? I am so confused.


----------



## amschwar

*Update for USA based UK settlement application*



amschwar said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Applied Online: Feb. 13, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: Feb 18, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb. 21, 2014 (UPS Delivery Confirmation)
> Email confirmation from Sheffield office: Feb. 24, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Date your visa was received: still waiting
> 
> Thanks to everyone posting updates, especially USA based settlement applications. Sheffield has had my application for a month and we're hoping to move in early May. Fingers crossed that I get it within a month or so.


I don't necessarily have good news, but wanted to provide any update I had. I recently contacted the visa office in Sheffield to update the mailing address for the return of my documents. When they replied, they stated, "we would advise that the application is still awaiting consideration by an entry clearance officer." So, it looks like my application is still waiting and not even close to being processed. I wish I had better news. 

The first thing I do each morning is check to see if I have an email about my visa. I guess now I know it will be a bit longer. I'll update again if anything changes.


----------



## deafsccr

amschwar said:


> I don't necessarily have good news, but wanted to provide any update I had. I recently contacted the visa office in Sheffield to update the mailing address for the return of my documents. When they replied, they stated, "we would advise that the application is still awaiting consideration by an entry clearance officer." So, it looks like my application is still waiting and not even close to being processed. I wish I had better news.
> 
> The first thing I do each morning is check to see if I have an email about my visa. I guess now I know it will be a bit longer. I'll update again if anything changes.


That is not very good news.. That is actually somewhat discouraging to hear. Since I also applied for a spouse visa (non-priority) around that time. I'm seriously looking into about upgrading to a priority service, but with the switch from World Bridge to VFS, I'm wondering if that would even make a difference at this point.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Timeline Update*

Country Applied from: USA
Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Non Priority)
File Date: 28/03/2014
Biometrics: 01/04/2014
Package Sent: 01/04/2014
Package Delivered: 03/04/2014 (FedEx Delivery Confirmation). 


Feel bad for those of you who filed in February and are still waiting for confirmation
that your application has been processed. Looks like a long haul. Try to Enjoy each day-


----------



## angela2014

Not great news indeed. But I'm still hoping they'll get on it someday soon here! Since someone's application at Sheffield received 13 Feb has been processed. Have we figured out if priority is still unavailable? I know VFS is the provider now but people were saying Sheffield wasn't showing as a choice for priority purchase. In which case, one would think that as of 26 March they'd just be working through the rest of the priority applications and then finally get to all of us non-priority who applied in Feb? They received mine the day after yours, amschwar.


----------



## kommuri

I am an Indian Citizen in USA, Applying for visitor visa to Uk. Application and biometric are completed. Can any one please let me know if i have to use fedex or ups to post the documents to Newyork and what about the return service

really appreciate your input


----------



## jbleu

Hi kommuri,


I am a recent new member and I just sent out of my settlement visa package on 3/28/2014.
This forum is super helpful and I'm so glad I found it! (Sorry, this is pertaining shipping specifically to Sheffield UK but feel free to dissect & use the information to your personal situation!).

(My experience on how to ship to Sheffield)
I read in another thread that the best way to create a return waybill service is open either a Fedex or UPS account (I chose Fedex after much research).

And you manually write in the information on the forms, include your account number on both slips.
I just picked up 2 international waybills in a Fedex store, one to send to Sheffield and a return slip back to me. Apparently, writing it manually is the only way to go because creating a label online requires you to input the weight and date sent (which we wouldn't know when the UKBA will send it back to us). You would just leave the return slip label date blank but remember to put your account number, so they know where to charge it to.

Shipped international priority - arrive there in 3 days (sent on 3/28; arrived on 3/31).

Since Worldbridge is no longer sending priority service, Fedex helped me deliver just fine~~
Costs: $120.00

Today, I just received the confirmation email that they acknowledged my package and will now be reviewed.

I hope this information helps!


----------



## kommuri

jbleu said:


> Hi kommuri,
> 
> 
> I am a recent new member and I just sent out of my settlement visa package on 3/28/2014.
> This forum is super helpful and I'm so glad I found it! (Sorry, this is pertaining shipping specifically to Sheffield UK but feel free to dissect & use the information to your personal situation!).
> 
> (My experience on how to ship to Sheffield)
> I read in another thread that the best way to create a return waybill service is open either a Fedex or UPS account (I chose Fedex after much research).
> 
> And you manually write in the information on the forms, include your account number on both slips.
> I just picked up 2 international waybills in a Fedex store, one to send to Sheffield and a return slip back to me. Apparently, writing it manually is the only way to go because creating a label online requires you to input the weight and date sent (which we wouldn't know when the UKBA will send it back to us). You would just leave the return slip label date blank but remember to put your account number, so they know where to charge it to.
> 
> Shipped international priority - arrive there in 3 days (sent on 3/28; arrived on 3/31).
> 
> Since Worldbridge is no longer sending priority service, Fedex helped me deliver just fine~~
> Costs: $120.00
> 
> Today, I just received the confirmation email that they acknowledged my packaged and will now be reviewed.
> 
> I hope this information helps!



Hi 
Thanks for your help, I will definitely look into that

Btw any other members know how to submit documents for visitor visa at newyork.
can i just use fedex or do i need to use another way of delivery


----------



## angela2014

I don't know about visitor visas/NY (sorry) but regarding a waybill, you can do it electronically if you go to an actual location (FedEx is what I used also). You don't have to do it manually. You can put in the weight but will get charged for only the actual weight of the package coming back (which should of course be less). The date just shows as the sending date but I was told will update once it's scanned upon pickup in Sheffield and update with the included tracking. I would hand write your account number on the slip though since there seems to be some confusion here. Sheffield still has my application but this is how I did it through FedEx using the computers at a local store and the help of more than one helpful employees there to confirm.


----------



## Joppa

kommuri

If you look at the link I've included, they suggest you use FedEx, DHL or USPS, each firm making daily delivery and collection at the consulate.


----------



## jbleu

Oh I didnt know! 
Great tips angela2014! thank you for the update


----------



## Touchline Dad

kommuri said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your help, I will definitely look into that
> 
> Btw any other members know how to submit documents for visitor visa at newyork.
> can i just use fedex or do i need to use another way of delivery



Yes. I had originally applied for a Visitor Visa but then was advised to file for a Settlement Visa. As Joppa said you can use any express carrier: I chose FedEx. I do remember reading that the Waybill cannot be handwritten, and please someone can correct me if I am wrong.
I chose FedEx because of their security and reliability. You don't have to send it overnight, but since I did not chose Priority Visa Service, I thought it might
save a few days. My Visa decision came in 12 working days.

You can go online and create a FedEx account linked to a credit card. I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer and I figured it out. Hopefully you have a FedEx Office location near you. You can use their workstations free of charge to print your Shipping Labels and Return labels to get your original documentation back.

Generally the materials you send weigh about 2 lbs, and the return weighs about .5 pounds.
You will have to use a FedEx pack to send it to the Consulate in NY, and just a standard overnight on the way back. Just fold the return FedEx envelope pre-labelled in the package you send to NY. The process is easy.

Creating a return label from Sheffield is a lot more difficult, but you need not worry about that. Good Luck-


----------



## Water Dragon

Touchline Dad said:


> Yes. I had originally applied for a Visitor Visa but then was advised to file for a Settlement Visa. As Joppa said you can use any express carrier: I chose FedEx. I do remember reading that the Waybill cannot be handwritten, and please someone can correct me if I am wrong.
> I chose FedEx because of their security and reliability. You don't have to send it overnight, but since I did not chose Priority Visa Service, I thought it might
> save a few days. My Visa decision came in 12 working days.
> 
> You can go online and create a FedEx account linked to a credit card. I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer and I figured it out. Hopefully you have a FedEx Office location near you. You can use their workstations free of charge to print your Shipping Labels and Return labels to get your original documentation back.
> 
> Generally the materials you send weigh about 2 lbs, and the return weighs about .5 pounds.
> You will have to use a FedEx pack to send it to the Consulate in NY, and just a standard overnight on the way back. Just fold the return FedEx envelope pre-labelled in the package you send to NY. The process is easy.
> 
> Creating a return label from Sheffield is a lot more difficult, but you need not worry about that. Good Luck-


Waybills can be completed manually, which is easier when you don't know the weight or date of mailing. For the return label, you just reverse the information from the outgoing shipment - with yourself as the receiver and Sheffield as the sender. Just be sure to check the box that shows you are paying and list your account number.


----------



## jbleu

Whew! totally checked it off, as the Fedex gentlemen assisted me in creating the waybill.
But thank you Touchline Dad & Water Dragon for sharing your information and bringing it to our attention! =D

Now, back to the waiting game...


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Visitor*



kommuri said:


> I am an Indian Citizen in USA, Applying for visitor visa to Uk. Application and biometric are completed. Can any one please let me know if i have to use fedex or ups to post the documents to Newyork and what about the return service
> 
> really appreciate your input



You do not have to use any of the Express services: But the Consulate does specify that you enclose a pre-paid, pre labelled return envelope to return your original documents. Whatever service you use, I would definitely require a signature upon receipt of your visa application at the Consulate, and even the US Postal Service offers an inexpensive priority service that gives you the ability to track your package.

Obviously if you are in no rush you can chose the 2-3 day priority mail for less $$.
Hope this helps.


----------



## angela2014

When doing it electronically with FedEx, I checked the box to pay for the return shipment and typed my account number; however, an ECO did still e-mail me, right after sending receipt of my application, and asked for the account number for return shipping. It seems this has happened quite a bit lately even though it should be included already--hence why I say I would maybe write the account number on there by hand, also.


----------



## Touchline Dad

angela2014 said:


> When doing it electronically with FedEx, I checked the box to pay for the return shipment and typed my account number; however, an ECO did still e-mail me, right after sending receipt of my application, and asked for the account number for return shipping. It seems this has happened quite a bit lately even though it should be included already--hence why I say I would maybe write the account number on there by hand, also.



Thanks Angela. I will be more than happy to get that email! I was able to print a separate 
Waybill with it's own specific tracking Number tied to my account. It was delivered this morning so I am just waiting for acknowledgement of receipt.


----------



## chrisw42

Hi All!

Arrived home today to a letter from the Home Office (Yay - Progress!).

I've been asked to submit employers' letters for myself and my partner.

I'm hoping someone can help me with regards to what an employer letter might have to include.

I went searching, and found something on the UKBA website (for a completely different kind of visa, mind you) that spoke about the need to submit "a letter from your employer on company headed paper – detailing your salary and the length of your employment".

Do you think these details will cover it?

As always, thanks guys!


----------



## rapaterson

*Priority Service VFS Global*

Has anyone tried to use VFS Global for priority service for spouse visas this month? The only option for the processing center is New York. Does that mean I send it to New York now? I want to apply tomorrow but I really need to know how to purchase priority service! My last day at work is next friday and I am moving my stuff to my parents home in Florida to wait out the visa. I really hope this option is available or I will be waiting tables for the next few months


----------



## Karra

chrisw42 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Arrived home today to a letter from the Home Office (Yay - Progress!).
> 
> I've been asked to submit employers' letters for myself and my partner.
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me with regards to what an employer letter might have to include.
> 
> I went searching, and found something on the UKBA website (for a completely different kind of visa, mind you) that spoke about the need to submit "a letter from your employer on company headed paper – detailing your salary and the length of your employment".
> 
> Do you think these details will cover it?
> 
> As always, thanks guys!


For the sponsor's employer letter we submitted the following deatils on the company's letter head.

xxxx.2014

To UKBA Entry Clearance Officer
I am writing as a (position) of (company name) in support of a Settlement Visa Application for the wife Mrs. xxxxxx of our employee Mr. xxxxx
I confirm that:
•	His Gross Annual Salary is xxxxx paid monthly by BACS/or otherwise
•	His Gross monthly salary is £ xxxx
•	Position held is xxxx
•	Type of contract of employment is xxxxxx
•	His employment with us started on the xxxxx
•	xxxx hours a week.
•	His National Insurance number is xxxxxxx
•	The period over which he has been paid to date is xxxxx months/years.
•	He has been on his current salary since xxxxxxxx.
•	The salary paid from xxxxxxxx till month of your aplication is £ xxxxx gross.
•	He has been on paid/unpaid holiday from xxxxxx to xxxxxxx / if any/

I reviewed the pay slips that xxxxxx is submitting. These pay slips were printed off of Company's payroll page. I confirm that these pay slips are authentic and accurately display xxxxxxx monthly pay during the indicated pay period.

If you require any further information please do not hesitate to contact me.

Yours faithfully, 
Name surname
Position 

For my - applicant's - employment I just gave a reference from my accountant , again on company letter head, stating the position I held, the date I started, the amount I was paid and how I was paid, in cash or bank. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jbleu

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Spouse
Date application submitted (online): March 1st, 2014 (online).
Date biometrics taken: March 24th, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 3rd 2014 (Today)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline: 12 weeks, as stated in email but hopefully sooner!!!
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Close*

JBleu-
We are close as far as timeframe. My package arrived in Sheffield today according to FedEx, but nothing from Immigration yet. Seems customary to take a few days to receive an email.
Good Luck!:rockon:


----------



## Wilaa

jbleu said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Spouse
> Date application submitted (online): March 1st, 2014 (online).
> Date biometrics taken: March 24th, 2014
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 3rd 2014 (Today)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline: 12 weeks, as stated in email but hopefully sooner!!!
> Date your visa was received:



jbleu, they actually said 12 weeks in your 'confirmation or reciept' email? Did they say it WILL take 12 weeks, or did they say they aim to complete it WITHIN 12 weeks? 

I know on the UKBA website they say they aim to complete most settlment applications in 12 weeks, but thier so called timeline guides give the impression it should be much quicker than that (although they are not very accurate for Feb and March...)

In my email they wouldn't give me a projected timeline (Mine was received Feb 28th)


----------



## rpsharman

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Spouse
Date application submitted (online): March 17th, 2014 (online).
Date biometrics taken: March 21st, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 25th 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline: Paid WorldBridge priority 
Got email from UKBA: Today (April 4th) - no info just tracking info. Tracking shows shipment cancelled 3/31 - but hopefully they're resending it today?
Date your visa was received: ??


----------



## skinnie58

chrisw42 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Arrived home today to a letter from the Home Office (Yay - Progress!).
> 
> I've been asked to submit employers' letters for myself and my partner.
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me with regards to what an employer letter might have to include.
> 
> I went searching, and found something on the UKBA website (for a completely different kind of visa, mind you) that spoke about the need to submit "a letter from your employer on company headed paper – detailing your salary and the length of your employment".
> 
> Do you think these details will cover it?
> 
> As always, thanks guys!


Hi Chrisw42

The letter from your employer should include the following:

Addressed to : Whom it may concern.

Date you commence employment, job title, full time or part time, permanent or temporary, annual salary and it should be on the company's letter head signed by someone in authority. 

Your employee contract should also be sent with your application.

Good luck.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tn2uk

tn2uk said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online March 20, 2014.
> Date biometrics taken: March 24, 2014
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 27, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date your visa was received: Waiting


Decision email - April 4, 2014 - Now the wait to get my passport continues! Good luck everyone still waiting. I was probably one of the last ones to get the priority service by the 26th. Hopefully they are now into the non-priority applications!


----------



## jbleu

Hi WIlla,

my apologies, It was a general aim, _within 12 weeks,_ according to the email:

_"Please note UKBA customer service standards for all applications are: to complete 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date"._

I wish only speedy results for all of us! Let's hang in there guys!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Updated Timeline*

Country Applied from: USA
Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Non Priority)
File Date: 28/03/2014
Biometrics Sent: 01/04/2014
Package Sent: 01/04/2014
Package Delivered: 03/04/2014 (FedEx Delivery Confirmation). 
Email From Sheffield with Visa REF #: 04/04/2014

Seems like the process might be speeding up. They received the package yesterday and
the acknowledgement of receipt came today. Note: it did come with the statement that "95% of Settlement decisions are made within 12 weeks and 100% are made within 24 weeks."

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## jbleu

Touchline Dad said:


> JBleu-
> We are close as far as timeframe. My package arrived in Sheffield today according to FedEx, but nothing from Immigration yet. Seems customary to take a few days to receive an email.
> Good Luck!:rockon:


Thanks Touchline Dad!
Please keep us posted on notifications =)


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Willdo!*



jbleu said:


> Thanks Touchline Dad!
> Please keep us posted on notifications =)


I will. I wish you and your family the best!


----------



## SG_1

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Fiance (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 15, 2014 (online).
Date biometrics taken: March 18, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21 March 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: -
Decision Email: April 4, 2014
Date your visa was received: -


Just thought I'd post our timeline on behalf of my fiance... We've literally just received the decision email. 
Still incredibly anxious about the decision they've made, and we'll be biting our nails all weekend. I just hope it's a positive one and she can jump on a plane to the UK next week!

Anyway, hopefully the timeline above will give some of you hope that the processing speed is beginning to pick up again. I know some of you have been waiting a lot longer than us, so I wish the best of luck to you all.

I've not really posted many questions on this forum (just one in fact), however, we've literally spent hours trailing through the invaluable information posted on here. We'd like to thank you all, and give a particular mention of thanks to Joppa and Nyclon, of course.

Good luck peeps.


----------



## Mrs. Hampson

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted: online, 18 March 2014
Date biometrics taken: 21 March 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4th April 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received:

Will hopefully update soon!


----------



## Mandagirl

Some possible good news for those of you waiting. I had submitted on February 26th and still waiting.

Yesterday (didn't know they worked on weekends? maybe to get rid of the backlog?) I had an email saying they had a question about my sponsors savings/wages info so we had to resubmit some papers. But at least that means its finally being looked at. To be honest, I'm worried its bad news for us because they said it we didn't submit the info by April 12, then the decision would be based on what we had already submitted, so I assume since they needed more, we aren't currently approved 

Either way, the wait continues :fingerscrossed:


----------



## angela2014

Mandagirl said:


> Some possible good news for those of you waiting. I had submitted on February 26th and still waiting.
> 
> Yesterday (didn't know they worked on weekends? maybe to get rid of the backlog?) I had an email saying they had a question about my sponsors savings/wages info so we had to resubmit some papers. But at least that means its finally being looked at. To be honest, I'm worried its bad news for us because they said it we didn't submit the info by April 12, then the decision would be based on what we had already submitted, so I assume since they needed more, we aren't currently approved
> 
> Either way, the wait continues :fingerscrossed:


thank you for this bit of hope! they received mine the day before yours. assuming you were non-priority, too, at this point. really feeling/hoping like this is the week but i've been saying that every week. let's hope the e-mails finally start coming for those of us who have been waiting since feb. and here's to hoping you're able to submit your docs soon and get an approval!


----------



## sarahincos

Mandagirl said:


> Some possible good news for those of you waiting. I had submitted on February 26th and still waiting.
> 
> Yesterday (didn't know they worked on weekends? maybe to get rid of the backlog?) I had an email saying they had a question about my sponsors savings/wages info so we had to resubmit some papers. But at least that means its finally being looked at. To be honest, I'm worried its bad news for us because they said it we didn't submit the info by April 12, then the decision would be based on what we had already submitted, so I assume since they needed more, we aren't currently approved
> 
> Either way, the wait continues :fingerscrossed:


Manda, I'm fairly sure they say that to everyone they send that sort of message to. I got a request for evidence too, and mine said exactly the same thing. I got my visa a week later!


----------



## Mandagirl

Hahaha well that encourages me! I am happy that my application is at least now in the stages of being looked at, rather than sitting in a pile on the floor somewhere


----------



## amschwar

Mandagirl said:


> Some possible good news for those of you waiting. I had submitted on February 26th and still waiting.
> 
> Yesterday (didn't know they worked on weekends? maybe to get rid of the backlog?) I had an email saying they had a question about my sponsors savings/wages info so we had to resubmit some papers. But at least that means its finally being looked at. To be honest, I'm worried its bad news for us because they said it we didn't submit the info by April 12, then the decision would be based on what we had already submitted, so I assume since they needed more, we aren't currently approved
> 
> Either way, the wait continues :fingerscrossed:


Do you mind if I ask a few questions since my visa is around a similar time?
Is Feb. 26 the date you received email confirmation?
Is your visa being processed in Sheffield?
Is it being processed as priority or non-priority?
Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Mandagirl

amschwar said:


> Do you mind if I ask a few questions since my visa is around a similar time?
> Is Feb. 26 the date you received email confirmation?
> Is your visa being processed in Sheffield?
> Is it being processed as priority or non-priority?
> Thanks and good luck!


I applied Feb 18 and my biometrics were taken Feb 26th. I never did receive a confirmation letter, I only found out they had it March 17th to tell me a part was missing. 

Is is being processed in Sheffield and its non priority.

Hopefully that means anyone who applied near us should be hearing anytime


----------



## tmp1987

Country applying from: Sri Lanka
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Spouse
Date application submitted: 7th of March, 2014 (online).
Date biometrics taken: 17th of March, 2014

Date documentation was received by UKBA : Not known
Office location processing your visa: Chennai, India
Projected timeline: 
Date your visa was received:


----------



## tn2uk

tn2uk said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online March 20, 2014.
> Date biometrics taken: March 24, 2014
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 27, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> Decision email - April 4, 2014 - Now the wait to get my passport continues! Good luck everyone still waiting. I was probably one of the last ones to get the priority service by the 26th. Hopefully they are now into the non-priority applications!


I received my visa today (April 7). We are so thankful! Will be arriving in England May 8!


----------



## sarahb083

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Not Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online March 28, 2014. 
Date biometrics taken: April 1st, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 5th, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Standard 95% in 12 weeks, etc
Date your visa was received: Waiting

I got an email Saturday morning (US time) letting me know that they had received the application. I also got an email from them at the exact same time requesting my international courier account number (can't believe I forgot that!). I guess they're working Saturdays right now.

I also follow this thread and it looks like they're currently processing non priority applications received Feb 14th.


----------



## FanyWest

*I got it!*

I GOT THE EMAIL SAYING IT WAS ISSUED! Here's to hoping they put it in the return envelope I sent with my package. AHHHHHHH



FanyWest said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 Youth Mobility Scheme
> Date biometrics taken: Feb 25, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 4, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: New York, USA
> Projected timeline given: n/a
> Date your visa was received: still waiting
> 
> March 6, 2014, I got an email: URGENT: PROBLEM WITH UK VISA APPLICATION
> 
> "We have received your application for a UK Visa. However, it appears that you have not availed of the prepaid return mail option offered at the Visa Application Center you visited recently."
> 
> The problem with that is they stopped offering that service to Halifax, NS, where I am applying from. I called the WorldBridge office, twice, and both times they assured me I could just purchase a return envelope through UPS, DHL, or FedEx and include it in the package and it will be just fine.
> 
> I explained that in an email that I sent to the uk visa office at three different email addresses, but I haven't heard back. I'm worried that this issue will cause my visa to take longer to approve, and possibly not make it back to me in Halifax. I DID include the return envelope, however.
> 
> 3 weeks of waiting as of tomorrow! I'm terrified. 95% of these applications are supposed to have been gone through in 3 weeks.


----------



## sarahincos

tn2uk said:


> I received my visa today (April 7). We are so thankful! Will be arriving in England May 8!


Awws!! Congrats! I'm getting married to my Brit May 8!!   Safe travels to you. arty:


----------



## amschwar

sarahb083 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Not Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online March 28, 2014.
> Date biometrics taken: April 1st, 2014
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 5th, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Standard 95% in 12 weeks, etc
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> I got an email Saturday morning (US time) letting me know that they had received the application. I also got an email from them at the exact same time requesting my international courier account number (can't believe I forgot that!). I guess they're working Saturdays right now.
> 
> I also follow this thread and it looks like they're currently processing non priority applications received Feb 14th.


Thanks for sharing the other thread. It seems there are a few people on it with applications received in Sheffield in early to mid Feb. who are now getting their visas. Hopefully that means I only have another week or two to go.


----------



## vestalis

sarahincos said:


> Awws!! Congrats! I'm getting married to my Brit May 8!!   Safe travels to you. arty:




May7th here! lol


----------



## Picklez

hi all. 
quick question: are we to start the clock at the date the online ap is submitted, or the date they receive the documents in sheffield?

thanks a bundle!
~P


----------



## Joppa

Processing time is counted from when they receive your application pack in Sheffield.


----------



## daisylyon

Country applying from: South Africa - Cape Town
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry
Date application submitted (online): 2 April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 7 April 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Have not heard anything. Will update as I get more information.


----------



## deafsccr

deafsccr said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Applied Online: 12 Feb 2014
> Date Biometrics taken: 18 Feb 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 Feb (receipt e-mail)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting...
> 
> A little bit about my situation, I have applied for a visa to get married in Scotland in November 2012. It went through with no problem and my partner and I were able to get married in a civil partnership ceremony in December 2012. Due to circumstances, I couldn't stay on as my civil partner was still in her studies and would not start her job till August 2013. I came back to US and worked as much as I could. Knowing that we didn't have sufficient funds, but couldn't bear to be in a long distance relationship anymore, I went over to visit her in UK until January 2013. I got permission from Border Controls Agency for a 7-month family visitor visa. I did not at any time recourse to public funds or was treated by NHS during my visit there. When I returned back to US, I waited till February 12 to apply for a spousal visa, because that was when she had been working at her job for at least 6 months. Now, I'm just waiting for the visa to be finished processing and I really hope that this turns out in our favor as we have done everything by the rules. Right now, I am starting to get somewhat nervous about the time that it is being taken when I have seen indicators on their website that the (non-priority) spouse visa seems to get processed within 4 to 6 weeks. This expat forum has been extremely helpful and I look forward to any helpful suggestions and insights made here.


Just got an update today! I got the "A decision has been made on Your UK visa application." email. Praying that all goes well and that I'll see that spouse visa in my passport. To be continued...


----------



## angela2014

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: 14 Feb 2014
Date Biometrics taken: 19 Feb 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25 Feb (receipt e-mail)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received:

DECISION HAS BEEN MADE E-MAIL! Let's hope it's the decision we're hoping for. Will post as soon as I know.


----------



## QueenBcp

Yay Angela!!! I'm so excited! I hope mine is close behind yours  Fingers crossed that visa is in your passport!


----------



## amschwar

angela2014 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Applied Online: 14 Feb 2014
> Date Biometrics taken: 19 Feb 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25 Feb (receipt e-mail)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> DECISION HAS BEEN MADE E-MAIL! Let's hope it's the decision we're hoping for. Will post as soon as I know.


Congratulations! This is good news, bad news for me though... It's great to see the other applications around the same time as mine getting decisions, but since mine was received on Feb. 24th, it's discouraging that yours and one other that was received after mine are complete and mine isn't. Fingers crossed that the person processing mine was just sick or on vacation and is backlogged or something.


----------



## Hello_Christine

Sorry for the silence on my part, but I had heard nothing at all until today:

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: 18 Feb 2014
Date Biometrics taken: 26 Feb 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3 March 2014 (no receipt e-mail, they responded to my query email)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: a few more days!

I received our "a decision has been made" email first thing this morning! Will update when I get my passport back. Fingers and everything crossed for us all!


----------



## jbleu

angela2014 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Applied Online: 14 Feb 2014
> Date Biometrics taken: 19 Feb 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25 Feb (receipt e-mail)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> DECISION HAS BEEN MADE E-MAIL! Let's hope it's the decision we're hoping for. Will post as soon as I know.




OMG Angela!!!!SO very happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## angela2014

thank you! genuinely happy for the other folks who got e-mails today and hoping the others do very soon (and that the outcomes are all positive). i assume the group of us non-priority folks waiting since feb now get jobs with the MI5, what with the UK government clearly having wanted to test our mental toughness. whew, what a process. once i hopefully have my visa in hand, i'll finally be able to fully celebrate!


----------



## blah2014

yay! i'm very happy to see that people are getting responses! hoping it means mine is coming soon too!


----------



## amschwar

blah2014 said:


> yay! i'm very happy to see that people are getting responses! hoping it means mine is coming soon too!


"blah2014" you're documents were received in Sheffield on Feb. 20th, right? Is there anyone else out there who had documents submitted to Sheffield in February and hasn't received a decision email or your returned documents/visa? Thanks, I'm getting nervous...


----------



## blah2014

fedex said they got there feb 20. i got the "received" email from sheffield feb 25. my in-laws are betting it is coming tomorrow. we will see!


----------



## Mandagirl

Akkk I am in this group too. I want to hear back so bad but I'm so scared at the same time. I will be making a beeline for my email tomorrow. I never received the "we have your application email" so makes me wonder if I will get the decision email. LOL although I wouldn't be upset to just have it show up!

Does anyone know why they send an "email has been received" message instead of just telling people? From what I've been told its not like this at all offices.


----------



## FanyWest

This is the email that I got on Monday, April 7:

"If you included a return shipping waybill when you sent your application to us, your package will normally be shipped within 24 hours"

I DID include a return shipping envelope, and it is now Wednesday, April 9, and it hasn't been shipped yet. My flight is scheduled for this coming Monday, and it's looking like I'm going to have to miss the flight and be out about $800 while I wait for the visa. I'm confused - why give me the timeline but not follow through on it?


----------



## FanyWest

So worldbridge is no longer used to get the uk visa from Canada. This is the company that the moderator gives: http://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/

But says it's only for the US. I have to try and get a hold of someone anyway because I am desperate to figure out what's going on. Is there something I need to do? Why haven't they mailed out the visa yet when the email said they would within 24 hours?

Go to their website and the "contact us" link send you to this page: https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-international-enquiry-service-for-visa-applications

Which has absolutely nothing to do with contacting them. I would be happy to call someone for the $3.20/min cost just to have a two minute chat to find out what is happening. I would not have booked my flights if I knew they wasn't given the 24hour timeline. Yes, it was dumb of me to book a flight without holding the visa in my hands. I just wish I wasn't given the 24hr timeline.


----------



## QueenBcp

FanyWest - I sent you a private message about the shipping stuff.


----------



## Joppa

This page is for Canada: UK Visa Information - Canada - Home


----------



## FanyWest

QueenBcp said:


> FanyWest - I sent you a private message about the shipping stuff.


Thank you! But isn't Sheffield different from the consulate in New York that I am going through?


----------



## FanyWest

Joppa said:


> This page is for Canada: UK Visa Information - Canada - Home


Thank you. Unfortunately the "contact us" link still sends you to the news page rather than a way to contact them. I did send them an email through the "complaint" email address, but I'd really prefer a phone number. Also I didn't want to send a "complaint" rather than a query, but whatever gets me some info.


----------



## Joppa

Even though visa is processed in Sheffield, the issuing office is still UK Consulate General in New York.


----------



## sarahb083

*Status checker*

Has anyone had any luck with this?

https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/


----------



## rapaterson

sarahb083 said:


> Has anyone had any luck with this? https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/


I have paid via phone, web chat and also sent email. They only state what is on the website and nothing more. This forum is much more productive! Joppa and nyclon have helped me tremendously.


----------



## FanyWest

Joppa said:


> This page is for Canada: UK Visa Information - Canada - Home


Thank you, but it is as useless as any of their websites. Why say they will mail the package within 24 hours and then not do it? If they don't mail it tomorrow then I'm not getting it in time for my flights.


----------



## Joppa

You shouldn't have booked your flight till you get back your passport with visa inside, but you have already acknowledged that.


----------



## FanyWest

Joppa said:


> You shouldn't have booked your flight till you get back your passport with visa inside, but you have already acknowledged that.


Yes, sure. But why give me a timeline that they can't fulfill? I would never have thought to book the flights had I not been given a timeline. And it wasn't a "possible" timeline, a "potential" timeline, it was, "your visa WILL be mailed to you within 24hrs." So you can maybe see why I would book the flights.


----------



## Joppa

Nothing is guaranteed. They should have phrased that they 'intend' to ship your passport but delay can happen, esp if the dispatch division is different from visa issuers which is usually the case. So ECO passed your documents to the dispatchers who then may have encountered delay. You can't blame ECO for that. It's a big organisation, remember, with hundreds of cases under consideration. They do warn that no travel should be booked until you have your passport back and they accept no responsibility for expenses incurred in rebooking.


----------



## FanyWest

Joppa said:


> Nothing is guaranteed. They should have phrased that they 'intend' to ship your passport but delay can happen, esp if the dispatch division is different from visa issuers which is usually the case. So ECO passed your documents to the dispatchers who then may have encountered delay. You can't blame ECO for that. It's a big organisation, remember, with hundreds of cases under consideration. They do warn that no travel should be booked until you have your passport back and they accept no responsibility for expenses incurred in rebooking.


You are right, I apologize. I will freak out more quietly


----------



## angela2014

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: 14 Feb 2014
Date Biometrics taken: 19 Feb 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25 Feb (receipt e-mail)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: 10 April 2014!

I GOT MY VISA! It is in my hand! And shiny and gorgeous! Ahhhhhhhh, what a relief! They sent back the 1/2 inch binder I had sent (I know the senior members on here suggest you skip the binder. Anyway.) Too bad flight prices have gone up the cost of what would have been spent on priority (and presumably a granted visa weeks ago) but I can't complain. So glad the process is over and really hoping it is soon, and favourably, for everyone else on here.

Many, MANY thanks to Joppa, Nyclon, Water Dragon and everyone else who has taken the time to answer my (often frantic) questions so promptly and with such detail. You all really are helping people in such an important way just from your computer. Can't thank you enough.


----------



## deafsccr

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: 12 Feb 2014
Date Biometrics taken: 18 Feb 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 Feb (receipt e-mail)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: 10 April 2014

I got my visa! Can't believe that it is here in my hands.. So relieved that this is over and won't have to worry about this for the next 2 years... My advice to everybody is to just hang in there and leave no stone unturned when it comes to doing the application.


----------



## Hello_Christine

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: 18 Feb 2014
Date Biometrics taken: 26 Feb 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3 March 2014 (no receipt e-mail, they responded to my query email)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date "a decision has been made" email: 8 April 2014
Date your visa was received: 10 April 2014

An approval! Thank you so much for all the input and advice from everyone! I'll continue to offer my experience and will check back often, as my husband and I will be going through it all again in 33 months! Just a note that my visa was issued on the 5th, which was a Saturday, so it looks like they're definitely trying to get through the backlog of applications! Good luck and hugs! x


----------



## Wilaa

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: 19 Feb 2014
Date Biometrics taken: 25 Feb 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 27th 2014 (only know because I emailed them to confirm)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date "a decision has been made" email: 8 April 2014
Date your visa was received: 10 April 2014

Can't believe it's in my hands!! I keep opening my passport to make sure it's still there! So happy! Just booked my flights, and am flying out tomorrow! 

Good luck to everyone! (And htanks for everyones advice, tips and reassurance!)


----------



## Wilaa

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: 19 Feb 2014
Date Biometrics taken: 25 Feb 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 27th 2014 (only know because I emailed them to confirm)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date "a decision has been made" email: 8 April 2014
Date your visa was received: 10 April 2014

Can't believe it's in my hands!! I keep opening my passport to make sure it's still there! So happy! Just booked my flights, and am flying out tomorrow! 

Good luck to everyone! (And thanks for everyone's advice, tips and reassurance!)


----------



## Mandagirl

Congrats to everyone who got their Visas. I'm even more worried now as I was the same date as everyone and I have not heard anything yet.


----------



## amschwar

Mandagirl, I'm still waiting too. My email from Sheffield was on Feb. 24th. I hope we get good news soon.


----------



## amschwar

I'm starting to stress about this and trying to think of any reason why other applications have been processed, but mine hasn't. Since my application was very straight-forward, we've been married for 5 years and have a 4 year old and more than meet the financial requirement, I wonder if it's something else. 

My new thought is, do they prioritize in any way based on your expected travel date. So, my question is, for anyone who's application got to Sheffield in mid to late February, and you have had your visa processed and approved, what date did you list as your travel date? I put down May 5th. It's 4 weeks away, so maybe they don't consider mine to be any rush. 

So, if any of you who just got your visa are still checking this site, would you mind replying to me with what your travel date was listed as? Maybe it'll give me a bit of sanity while I wait... Thanks!!!


----------



## Hello_Christine

amschwar said:


> I'm starting to stress about this and trying to think of any reason why other applications have been processed, but mine hasn't. Since my application was very straight-forward, we've been married for 5 years and have a 4 year old and more than meet the financial requirement, I wonder if it's something else.
> 
> My new thought is, do they prioritize in any way based on your expected travel date. So, my question is, for anyone who's application got to Sheffield in mid to late February, and you have had your visa processed and approved, what date did you list as your travel date? I put down May 5th. It's 4 weeks away, so maybe they don't consider mine to be any rush.
> 
> So, if any of you who just got your visa are still checking this site, would you mind replying to me with what your travel date was listed as? Maybe it'll give me a bit of sanity while I wait... Thanks!!!


I don't think intended travel date made any difference to my application at all, as I doubt they even got to my application before then. I sent my documents on February 26th and listed my date of travel as March 25th... So that date was gone before they even looked at my application (I think). Keep strong, it'll come!


----------



## angela2014

I had listed my travel date as 27 February (ha! i wish!) or "as soon as possible once visa is granted" but I've read on the forum that it only means that, if it's farther out, your visa will be good from that date on. They certainly don't prioritise them according to that. I hope you hear soon! If your child isn't a British citizen then perhaps that explains the extra wait? Hope you hear very soon!


----------



## amschwar

angela2014 said:


> I had listed my travel date as 27 February (ha! i wish!) or "as soon as possible once visa is granted" but I've read on the forum that it only means that, if it's farther out, your visa will be good from that date on. They certainly don't prioritise them according to that. I hope you hear soon! If your child isn't a British citizen then perhaps that explains the extra wait? Hope you hear very soon!


Thanks Angela. My son is a British citizen, so it's just me getting the visa. I know I have a few weeks to go, but it's still stressful being the last, or one of the last, from Feb.


----------



## blah2014

i am in the same (stressful) boat with you. constantly questioning what could be taking so long and coming up with our plan b... and c... and d... options for if it doesn't come before we close on our apartment and have to move, or if it's denied, etc. it's not easy to have this much uncertainty with a toddler and a baby (who are both british).


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Hang in there*



blah2014 said:


> i am in the same (stressful) boat with you. constantly questioning what could be taking so long and coming up with our plan b... and c... and d... options for if it doesn't come before we close on our apartment and have to move, or if it's denied, etc. it's not easy to have this much uncertainty with a toddler and a baby (who are both british).


Blah- (I admit never having written to anyone named Blah..)
Hang in there. My family and I have been apart since last Summer, and if you let your mind
wander too much it will drive you crazy. Trust me, I think nearly everyone here knows what 
you are going through. We finally decided to plan for either scenario (visa or no visa) and then all agreed to TRY not to talk about it…Nyclon or Jobba had some great advice about a week back or so saying that in the grand scheme of things this part of our lives (the waiting) is really not very long. The best advice I have heard is to control the things you can control, and try not to worry about the rest; but I know this is difficult because my youngest goes through phases where she cries herself to sleep at night. I am hoping, when this is all over
that the few moments our family has ever taken each other for granted will be a thing of the past. I plan on enjoying every moment when we are back together. Good luck-


----------



## SoYouThink

Country applying from: Algeria
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Priority)
Applied Online: 19 MAR 2014
Date Biometrics taken: 25 MAR 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: MAR 26th 2014
Office location processing your visa: Algiers, 

Application Last updated by CEO on MAR 26 ''decision on Application delayed, further queries conducted'' 

Its been almost 12 business days since last updated, and we have not been contacted to provide any more details or documents ... Wonder what is taking all this time ....


----------



## Sokky

Country applying from: NZ
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Priority)
Applied Online: 1 April 2014
Date Biometrics taken: 2 April 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No idea
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Date "your visa will be despatched shortly" email: 8 April 2014
Date your visa was received: 11 April 2014

These forums have been an absolutel goldmine, thanks so much everyone!! I realised on Friday 4th of April that I had not sent Appendix 2 (i had only just seen it) - cue much panicking and couriering it off to follow my other docs. That meant when I got the 'visa despatched' email this Tuesday I was unconvinced I had actually got it, and spent the last three days slowly expiring from anxiety.
Also the NZ visa help line was disconnected last week, so I would have been completely in the dark if not for these forums. THANK YOU!

UK here I come! (wish I had booked an earlier flight now!)

Wishing everyone else the same quick turnaround


----------



## Mandagirl

amschwar said:


> Mandagirl, I'm still waiting too. My email from Sheffield was on Feb. 24th. I hope we get good news soon.



Boooo! As much as I don't want to be in the position, I sure don't want to wish it on anyone else. I hate that it is now almost 5 pm in England so I doubt any news today or until at least Monday. I am lucky in that I wouldn't be moving until May so at least it's not delaying me in that way, but Id sure love to have the Visa and plane ticket in my hand so that I knew this was happening.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Joppa

No. Just after 2 pm. They are known to send email over weekends.


----------



## chrisw42

amschwar said:


> Thanks Angela. My son is a British citizen, so it's just me getting the visa. I know I have a few weeks to go, but it's still stressful being the last, or one of the last, from Feb.


I'm a Febber too! The suspense is killing me. Really happy to see people who've applied in early April already have their visas in hand, but at the same time it's hard to take when you've applied mid-Feb and you're yet to hear of the outcome!

Hang in there with me!!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

We knew from the beginning that ours would take 12 weeks at least and I cannot even check on the VFS site as the link goes nowhere for The Bahamas! So I am not expecting any news until mid May. And yet, each time I see a Fedex van in my street, I just wonder for a few minutes!!


----------



## pegas

Posting this on behalf of my other half ))

Country applying from: Ukraine

Type of visa applied for: fiancee

Date application submitted (online or in person): online 28th March '14

Date biometrics taken: 2nd Apr '14

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7th Apr '14 (notified via email)

Office location processing your visa: unknown

Projected timeline given: 2-3 days (stated from email) if clearance officer has time! [we thought this a bit strange]

Date your visa was received: (notified by email it was issued on 9th Apr '14, due for pick-up from 14th Apr '14 onwards).

Pegas


----------



## pegas

We didn't pay extra for priority service or for that matter any other visa service. Apart from the fee being a bit higher cause of a currency conversion from Euro to £, it ended up being £895 (not £851 as stated by the site), also my fiancee had to undergo a TB test (apprpx £73) which we were lucky to get done sameday before the biometric info was taken.

Pegas


----------



## Toraqa

Country applying from : Romania
Type of visa applied for: eea family permit
Date biometrics taken: 11/02/2014 Bucharest Romania
Office location processing your visa:Warsaw Poland
Date your visa was received:unkown.
it's been over 60 days .. i mean .. isn't supposed to be processed within 4 weeks ?
any idea if i can do anything about it ?


----------



## Joppa

Nothing.


----------



## gillapple

Country applying from: Pretoria, South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK Spousal Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 01/04/2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 03/04/2014
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: -

Will update when I hear anything....


----------



## chrisw42

Success! Had my approval come through in this morning's post - a great start to the weekend indeed! My timeline:

*Nationality: *Australian
*Country applying from:* UK
*Type of visa applied for: *Unmarried Partner (transfer from Tier 5 YMS Visa)
*Date application submitted:* Feb 21st, 2014 by post (non-priority)
*Date biometrics taken:* Mar 1st, 2014
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* Mar 5th, 2014 (notified via regular mail).
*Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield
*Projected timeline given:* 8 weeks
*Date your visa was received:* April 12th, 2014 (notified via regular mail).

In hindsight, a great turnaround - 7 weeks - given some of the horror stories I've been reading about applications made from *within* the UK. 

Having said that, it was an excruciating wait.

On the 3rd of April, the Home Office contacted me by post and asked me to provide some further information. It took me a week to get the extra bits and bobs together, and I sent them all back on the 10th of April. After 7 long weeks of waiting, I did wonder how long this was going to set my application back, but 48 hours later I'm looking at a letter of approval!

So I'm all good for another 30 months! Absolutely stoked!

Thank you all for all the help, advice, assistance etc!

Best of luck to those still waiting. Hang in there!


----------



## confusedSA

Country applying from: Cape Town, South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK Family Visit Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14/04/2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 17/04/2014


Will update..


----------



## sarahb083

Has anyone who applied for a non-priority spouse visa from outside the UK in March heard yet? Are there people who applied in February who still haven't heard?


----------



## Mandagirl

sarahb083 said:


> Has anyone who applied for a non-priority spouse visa from outside the UK in March heard yet? Are there people who applied in February who still haven't heard?


I'm February and still waiting.


----------



## biscuitt

sarahb083 said:


> Has anyone who applied for a non-priority spouse visa from outside the UK in March heard yet? Are there people who applied in February who still haven't heard?


March 12th, non-priority, still waiting


----------



## blah2014

I'm Feb 25th, non-priority... and still waiting.


----------



## amschwar

sarahb083 said:


> Has anyone who applied for a non-priority spouse visa from outside the UK in March heard yet? Are there people who applied in February who still haven't heard?


I'm Feb. 24th, non-priority, and still waiting.


----------



## juggernauts

Nationality: Indian
Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa 
Date application submitted: 25/03/2014 in Person
Date biometrics taken: 25/03/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 2nd April at New Delhi British High Commission
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks
Date your visa was received: April 8th, 2014, notified by SMS server
Visa processed and granted in 2 weeks, Impressive:humble:


----------



## tmp1987

tmp1987 said:


> Country applying from: Sri Lanka
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Spouse
> Date application submitted: 7th of March, 2014 (online).
> Date biometrics taken: 17th of March, 2014
> 
> Date documentation was received by UKBA : Not known
> Office location processing your visa: Chennai, India
> Projected timeline:
> Date your visa was received:


Received my visa today! It was issued on 07/04/2014, so the process took 16 working days.


----------



## daisylyon

Country applying from: South Africa - Cape Town
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry
Date application submitted (online): 2 April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 7 April 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14 April 2014
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: 

I received a mail today saying that my visa application has been resolved and I can pick up my passport tomorrow after 10am.

Hold thumbs, the wait is killing me!


----------



## FanyWest

Is there absolutely no way to talk to someone about my application? I've tried different emails and phone numbers and everything goes no where. 

I'm just very concerned that there's a problem and they're waiting to get some sort of information from me that I don't know about. 

They received the application March 5, March 6 I got an email saying I didn't include a way for them to mail it back to me, and gave me a list of things to do in order to purchase the return service. I HAD included a return envelope in with the application, and there was no option for that in the email.

April 9 I got the email saying my visa had been issued and they would mail it out in 24 hours if I had included a return with the application, 72 hours if I bought one after they had the application. I have a tracking number for the return envelope that I check constantly, and they haven't mailed it yet.

Are they waiting for something from me? Is there no one I can talk to??


----------



## Pultet

I am so looking forward to post my visa timeline here, i'm always checking this topic, it makes me feel happy seeing those who applied get their visa granted. 

one day i'll post mine too... someday...


----------



## SoYouThink

Country Applied from Algeria, 
Applied on 25/03/2014 - Spouse Visa - Priority 
Visa processing office not sure, maybe Paris. 

Still not any news, I spoke to UKVI and said that '' Decision on application has been delayed, further enquires conducted'' 

This update was put on on the 26/03/2014 the next day after we applied. 

Anyone been on the same delay? 

Thanks


----------



## Pultet

SoYouThink said:


> Country Applied from Algeria,
> Applied on 25/03/2014 - Spouse Visa - Priority
> Visa processing office not sure, maybe Paris.
> 
> Still not any news, I spoke to UKVI and said that '' Decision on application has been delayed, further enquires conducted''
> 
> This update was put on on the 26/03/2014 the next day after we applied.
> 
> Anyone been on the same delay?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/403849-email-update.html

this topic has the same email and status as you.


----------



## SoYouThink

Thank you Pultet!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

The most weird thing has just happened! When we applied we were given a timeline of 12 weeks. My husband however said he thought it would be decided sooner. We marked today on the calendar as his choice. I have just received the email saying our application will be ready for collection or those who requested courier delivery will be contacted separately. We are keeping a VERY open mind as to whether or not a visa has been issued, but what has me amazed is that my husband picked this very day to get this news!


----------



## SoYouThink

Mazing, how long you waited?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Eight weeks. Either we made a compelling case or really messed up! We will see. I guess it will be probably the day after tomorrow that we receive the package.


----------



## SoYouThink

Country you applied from? 
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Bahamas via Jamaica


----------



## Pultet

Whatshouldwedo said:


> The most weird thing has just happened! When we applied we were given a timeline of 12 weeks. My husband however said he thought it would be decided sooner. We marked today on the calendar as his choice. I have just received the email saying our application will be ready for collection or those who requested courier delivery will be contacted separately. We are keeping a VERY open mind as to whether or not a visa has been issued, but what has me amazed is that my husband picked this very day to get this news!


whatshouldwedo, remember we were the only one left? hahhaha sarah, suhi and all the people we knew from this forum got their visa... and today both of us got the email. i hope it will be a good news for us both. Praying for a good result


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

True, but yours said 'visa' and our said 'application'! So ours is not as certain as yours is!


----------



## Joppa

If you had asked here, we would have told you that it would take around 2 weeks to get EEA family permit at Dublin.


----------



## Picklez

*UKBA holiday?*

Can anyone confirm that UKBA will be closed this Friday and Monday for easter weekend? read this on a thread somewhere, and thought it would be good for others who are also waiting to have the heads up. 


and the wait continues...


----------



## Picklez

@pultet and whatshouldwedo- fingers crossed and congrats before-the-fact!  
whatshouldwedo- that's a GREAT story about the date chosen! that makes for a great story to tell the kids, someday!
i wish my fiancé and i had guessed at dates, as that would at least have given us something to entertain us during the wait!


----------



## OrganisedChaos

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Eight weeks. Either we made a compelling case or really messed up! We will see. I guess it will be probably the day after tomorrow that we receive the package.


Hopefully good news which would also show they've picked up speed. My husband applied in Jamaica and few others a bit behind me and they dragged it out till 60 days on the dot!


----------



## Pultet

Picklez said:


> @pultet and whatshouldwedo- fingers crossed and congrats before-the-fact!
> whatshouldwedo- that's a GREAT story about the date chosen! that makes for a great story to tell the kids, someday!
> i wish my fiancé and i had guessed at dates, as that would at least have given us something to entertain us during the wait!


Got a funny story too  about guessing the dates , so we applied for fiance visa on April 2013 and October 2013 and both are refused, both of the application took the embassy 24 calendar days to refused the visa. The 3rd one we applied on Feb 13 2014, i counted 24 calendar days booked my ticket to the Philippines with so much hope that visa will be granted this time and that i'll be coming back to UK with my fiance, booked his ticket, wedding date, got all suitcases for him, we had a date for sort of like a send off party etc... and so much more, 24 days came no email, 30 days came no email i came back to UK still no email... up to now no visa


----------



## Melissa16

*Visa Approved*



Melissa16 said:


> Country applying from: Canada- Edmonton VFS
> Type of visa applied for: unmarried partner entry clearance - Priority
> Date biometrics taken: March 12, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 18, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date your visa was received: Got my Visa in my hand April 1st flew out back to the UK on April 2nd and I am so happy to be home!
> 
> 
> I received an email from UKBA on 28th of March stating a decision had been made- DHL tracking was available from later that day.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help and support on this application. My visa application was with my partner being the director of 3 companies in the UK... if anyone would like any help or suggestions with their partner visa I would be happy to help- feel free to send me a message and I will send you my contact details.


----------



## alwayneritchie

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Civil Partnership - Priority
Date Application Completed: March 30, 2014
Date biometrics taken: April 2, 2014
Date Documents Received at Consulate in New York: April 7, 2014 (WRONG LOCATION)
Date Documents Returned to Me: April 11, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency: April 16, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: Still Waiting (Fingers Crossed)


----------



## sarahb083

Seeing people who applied for the spouse settlement visa from the US in February and still haven't heard, I'm thinking about buying the priority service now. Has anyone bought priority after applying on the new VFS site? I know there was an issue a few months ago with people buying priority after submitting the application and their application didn't end up going in the priority pile. 

Is this the correct site to buy priority - UK Visa Information - United States of America - User Pay Services

Thank you to everyone! This site has been so helpful


----------



## conehead980

For the other USA non priority people who are still waiting/wondering...

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse-non priority
Date Application Completed: March 1st, 2014
Date biometrics taken: March 4th, 2014
Date Documents Received (via fedex): March 18th, 2014
Date Documents Processed and Prepared for ECO: March 20th, 2014 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: Email from March 20th states: "Please note UKBA customer service standards for all applications are: to complete 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date." 
Haven't heard anything at all since then. From the sound of the other non priorities, seems like the wait will continue on for a few more weeks unless I've done something either really wrong or really right. 
Date your visa was received: Anxiously Waiting  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## FanyWest

Just got a call from the consulate. Finally someone to talk to! When I was originally mailing in my application late February, I called World Bridge twice and talked to two different people on the expensive calling line just to make sure I got the correct information. They told me I could go through DHL, UPS, or FedEx, since the regular World Bridge shipping was not available to my location (Halifax, NS, Canada) any longer (just that week it was discontinued). I went through UPS and included a return shipping envelope. This person who just called me said they don't go through UPS, that they primarily deal with DHL. He had no solution for me and will call me back - I'm happy to finally get to talk to someone, but this has been a big, long, expensive ordeal over something that could have been avoided from the beginning. Hopefully it will get worked out soon, hopefully before the long weekend, but the moral of the story is: use DHL to ship.


----------



## Touchline Dad

Hope they are ok with FedEx…That is what I sent. Good Luck-


----------



## FanyWest

FanyWest said:


> Just got a call from the consulate. Finally someone to talk to! When I was originally mailing in my application late February, I called World Bridge twice and talked to two different people on the expensive calling line just to make sure I got the correct information. They told me I could go through DHL, UPS, or FedEx, since the regular World Bridge shipping was not available to my location (Halifax, NS, Canada) any longer (just that week it was discontinued). I went through UPS and included a return shipping envelope. This person who just called me said they don't go through UPS, that they primarily deal with DHL. He had no solution for me and will call me back - I'm happy to finally get to talk to someone, but this has been a big, long, expensive ordeal over something that could have been avoided from the beginning. Hopefully it will get worked out soon, hopefully before the long weekend, but the moral of the story is: use DHL to ship.


The solution was that I go to their new World Bridge company website - VFS - and pay another $100 (on top of the shipping I already paid for) and buy their courier service, and he would mail it through DHL immediately. Since I haven't yet gotten the email with the tracking number, it doesn't appear that it was actually mailed immediately. Now I'll have to wait through the long weekend. What bothers me is that I was just following instructions earlier by going through UPS, and now I had to pay another $100 that I don't have to correct a mistake that wasn't mine? And it's still quite murky as to when I'll actually get the visa. I'm glad that at least it's approved and at least someone who put their actual hands on my application actually spoke words to me and said they mailed it, but with what has happened so far I'm not too hopeful that things will go as they said it will. Also what I'm confused about is why couldn't this issue have been taken care of about 7 weeks ago?? The only reason someone called me is because I have been incessantly emailing them and calling and doing everything I can to get in touch with someone because I had a feeling something was wrong. Which nothing should have been because I was only doing what I was instructed to do through the legitimate company.

Very frustrated. Hooray for getting the visa. Apparently to get a year long visa to Australia it only takes 24 hours.


----------



## Mandagirl

I'm getting so frustrated. I know I could hear today but probably not. Now with the Easter weekend the earliest I will receive an email is Tuesday, add in the 2 days for it to be sent back to me - making it Thursday - so at least another whole week to go, putting me at 8 weeks. I feel like crying with all the stress this is causing. 

Is there any point in emailing them and asking what my status is? The tracking link on the website still doesn't work, not that I think it would give me much info.


----------



## sarahb083

We just switched our spouse visa application to priority. The difference in flight prices between May and June is a couple hundred dollars anyway, so I don't think it'll end up being more expensive to do priority.

I emailed AND webchatted with the UKVI help people (https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/) and they both told me there was no way to switch to priority after submitting the application. I also responded to the "we've received your application" email with the same question, and they told me I could switch to priority, just to attach the priority confirmation receipt. SO, the UKVI help desk seems to be misinformed. 

They originally received my application April 5th and I just submitted the priority receipt today so I'll keep you all updated on the progress  Crossing my fingers!


----------



## blah2014

I had to email them yesterday to give a new address to ship ours back to because we have to move into temporary housing in the US next week. I also asked if I could upgrade to priority or if it was too late. They responded today saying that there was no need to upgrade to priority now because my application was being processed already and they were waiting for me to respond to their request for more information from April 3rd. I responded saying I didn't get the request for more information and asked them to resend it. They sent it again and it showed they had a typo in the email address they sent it to and that the deadline to give them the information was today! I responded with the information they requested quickly. Now, I'm hoping for a decision early next week because moving day is fast approaching! I'm a little disappointed that the email didn't reach me two weeks ago and I could have probably been done by now if it had, but the joy and hope that we are that much closer to a decision (and might not have to execute our plan b... plan c... or plan d... ) overshadow all of that at this point. 

(For those of you who don't know, my non-priority spouse application was received in Sheffield on Feb 20th and I got the confirmation email Feb 25th.)


----------



## sarahb083

Oh, no blah2014! It's lucky that you emailed about the new address because they may have rejected your application otherwise since the deadline had passed!


----------



## amschwar

blah2014 said:


> I had to email them yesterday to give a new address to ship ours back to because we have to move into temporary housing in the US next week. I also asked if I could upgrade to priority or if it was too late. They responded today saying that there was no need to upgrade to priority now because my application was being processed already and they were waiting for me to respond to their request for more information from April 3rd. I responded saying I didn't get the request for more information and asked them to resend it. They sent it again and it showed they had a typo in the email address they sent it to and that the deadline to give them the information was today! I responded with the information they requested quickly. Now, I'm hoping for a decision early next week because moving day is fast approaching! I'm a little disappointed that the email didn't reach me two weeks ago and I could have probably been done by now if it had, but the joy and hope that we are that much closer to a decision (and might not have to execute our plan b... plan c... or plan d... ) overshadow all of that at this point.
> 
> (For those of you who don't know, my non-priority spouse application was received in Sheffield on Feb 20th and I got the confirmation email Feb 25th.)


Who did you email? Sheffield? I emailed them on April 5th with my new address. They replied that it had been added to my application. I haven't heard anything since.


----------



## blah2014

yes, i emailed sheffield. i emailed them twice. once with the address and they gave me the same response they gave you. then again about upgrading to priority and they mentioned that they were waiting to hear back from me. they didn't mention that when they replied to the address change though.


----------



## Mandagirl

This worries me as I never got the email telling me that they received my application to begin with and had they not had to be in contact with me asking for a different document I would have never know they even had it. 

I don't want to be emailing them and bothering them, but at the same time, I am in the same boat as you blah. I need to make arrangements to have my stuff moved and need to decide if I am moving or staying here another month. I really wish there was better communication.


----------



## Toraqa

Toraqa said:


> Country applying from : Romania
> Type of visa applied for: eea family permit
> Date biometrics taken: 11/02/2014 Bucharest Romania
> Office location processing your visa:Warsaw Poland
> Date your visa was received:unkown.
> it's been over 60 days .. i mean .. isn't supposed to be processed within 4 weeks ?
> any idea if i can do anything about it ?


17/04/2014 . passport is ready for collection .


----------



## injecmice

Mandagirl said:


> This worries me as I never got the email telling me that they received my application to begin with and had they not had to be in contact with me asking for a different document I would have never know they even had it.
> 
> I don't want to be emailing them and bothering them, but at the same time, I am in the same boat as you blah. I need to make arrangements to have my stuff moved and need to decide if I am moving or staying here another month. I really wish there was better communication.


Same here, still haven't received any thing from Sheffield. I did my biometric with VFS Ottawa on April 10th and was expecting an email when my documents arrive but ... nothing so far.

Does any one know if its possible to pay for priority service after applying ? I am starting to consider this option.
Thanks


----------



## jayfotopat

*Spouse Visa Uk In Just 7 Working Days From New Delhi*

Country applying from: India - New Delhi
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa Uk
Date application submitted : 03/04/2014
Date biometrics taken: 03/04/2014
Date documentation was received by UKVI - 04/04/2014
Office location processing your visa: NEW DELHI
Projected timeline given: 17 working days
Date your visa was received: 11/04/2014

Its just took for me 7 Working days ….. i was hoping that its gonna be 2 months but when its came without any notice like email or text i was soooo happy . and i did paid for Email and Text service to VFS New Delhi . Good luck for all of you . If any question ask me anytime .

Thanks!
Jay


----------



## ElieBen

Just to clarify:

The VFS priority service can simply be paid for and printed out and submitted with my already completed biometric form, application and supporting documents before sending off to Sheffield, correct ?

Also, stupid question, but since I am applying for a UK fiancée visa (with the intention to eventually settle), would this fall under the standard priority fee of $170 or $510 for the priority _settlement_ service ?

Please, any advice would be great as I'm sending everything off on Tuesday, April 22nd. 

Thanks !


----------



## Joppa

Yes.
$510.


----------



## ElieBen

Joppa said:


> Yes.
> $510.


Thank you for confirming. As for the timing of this, it's OK to purchase the VFS expedited service _after_ the biometric appointment, right ? Sorry to be a pain, just trying to confirm and have peace of mind.

:yo:


----------



## Joppa

Yes, preferably on the same day you send off your parcel to Sheffield.


----------



## belmonte

Joppa said:


> Yes, preferably on the same day you send off your parcel to Sheffield.



I purchased my priority service for my fiancé visa through VFS last thursday (April 17, 2014), but my biometrics appointment isn't until Tuesday (April 22, 2014). Is this a problem? I plan to send my visa application and documents along with the VFS confirmation page right after I complete my biometrics appointment. Will my priority still be processed?


----------



## Joppa

No. It should be ok. Make sure you write in bold large letters on the outer packaging 'Settlement Priority'.


----------



## Lapidus

*Priority service*

Hi everyone , can someone tell me if there is a Settlement Priority service in ghana now ?
thanks


----------



## QueenBcp

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: Feb. 11, 2014
Date biometrics taken: Feb 18, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 7 (sat in Customs for a week and a half)
Email confirmation from Sheffield office: March 7, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date your visa was received: Still Waiting

My husband arrived here on April 10 and I was hoping to return with him at the end of April. Looks like that is not happening now, finding it quite depressing.

Anyone else apply for a spouse visa around this time frame, non-priority? If so, have you heard anything yet? I know a few people who got their application in a week or so before mine and have now received their visas (around April 11) so I really thought I would have heard something by now.


----------



## amschwar

QueenBcp said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Applied Online: Feb. 11, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: Feb 18, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 7 (sat in Customs for a week and a half)
> Email confirmation from Sheffield office: March 7, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Date your visa was received: Still Waiting
> 
> My husband arrived here on April 10 and I was hoping to return with him at the end of April. Looks like that is not happening now, finding it quite depressing.
> 
> Anyone else apply for a spouse visa around this time frame, non-priority? If so, have you heard anything yet? I know a few people who got their application in a week or so before mine and have now received their visas (around April 11) so I really thought I would have heard something by now.


I'm still waiting on mine. My email confirmation from Sheffield was on Feb. 24th.


----------



## chelseycarr

QueenBcp said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Applied Online: Feb. 11, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: Feb 18, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 7 (sat in Customs for a week and a half)
> Email confirmation from Sheffield office: March 7, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Date your visa was received: Still Waiting
> 
> My husband arrived here on April 10 and I was hoping to return with him at the end of April. Looks like that is not happening now, finding it quite depressing.
> 
> Anyone else apply for a spouse visa around this time frame, non-priority? If so, have you heard anything yet? I know a few people who got their application in a week or so before mine and have now received their visas (around April 11) so I really thought I would have heard something by now.



I'm still waiting too! We received our email confirmation on March 12. I'm thinking this is the week!!?


----------



## rapaterson

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Priority)
Applied Online: April 11,2014
Date biometrics taken: April 13, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 15, 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield office: n/a
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date your visa was received: Projected date May 5, 2014

Crossing fingers all goes smoothly! We sent through ABriggs agency for expedited services because we didn't want to take chances through VFS just now. Also, I was moving and it just seemed it would be a bit more simple. They reviewed our documents and with everything going on, I felt I needed someone to review our documents!


----------



## QueenBcp

Got the email this morning that the package is being sent back! Still won't be able to go back over with my husband but hopefully soon after!


----------



## bluesky2015

rapaterson said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Priority)
> Applied Online: April 11,2014
> Date biometrics taken: April 13, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 15, 2014
> Email confirmation from Sheffield office: n/a
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Date your visa was received: Projected date May 5, 2014
> 
> Crossing fingers all goes smoothly! We sent through ABriggs agency for expedited services because we didn't want to take chances through VFS just now. Also, I was moving and it just seemed it would be a bit more simple. They reviewed our documents and with everything going on, I felt I needed someone to review our documents!


Good luck


----------



## amschwar

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: Feb. 13, 2014
Date biometrics taken: Feb 18, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb. 21, 2014 (UPS Delivery Confirmation)
Email confirmation from Sheffield office: Feb. 24, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date your visa was received: still waiting


I sent an email to Sheffield on Friday asking about switching to priority processing. I received an email this morning saying that it wasn't necessary because my application is already being considered and a caseworker will be in touch shortly. 

I will update once I have any other news. Fingers crossed it gets completed this week.


----------



## Joppa

About 2 months is average for non-priority application from US.


----------



## SoYouThink

Joppa, 

What's the average waiting time please, when application is delayed whilst further quires conducted. 

The application was updated the day after the spouse applied ( Priority ) 

Doe it mean now its being worked on or is it in the queue waiting for further deep inquiries? 

Visa Section Paris, country applied from Algeria.


----------



## Joppa

No idea. Each case is different.


----------



## Dewytwix

*WorldBridge Priority Will VFS honor it*

Hi all,

Country of Origin: USA
Visa: UK Fiance settlement
Online application: 14 March 2014 (while still in UK with Fiance)
BioMetrics: 15 Apr 2014 (once back in US)
Sent Pkg to Sheffield via UPS: 15 Apr 2014
UPS Tracking confirmed delivery: 17 Apr 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield: not yet

I have a couple of questions for anyone who might know...

1. I started the process using WorldBridge and paid for the Priority Service. But since doing that at in March and sending off in Apr they switched to VFS!!!
Does anyone know if VFS is honoring those Worldbridge priority packages?

(I wasn't sent any information from WorldBridge or VFS when they made the switch and was clueless until I read about it here. Called the pay number to UK Visa and Immigration, but they won't comment either way, nor can I find a number to contact VFS or WorldBridge. 

2. Does anyone know of a contact for either WorldBridge or VFS? to find out. 

Additional Info for anyone else wanting after the fact Priority Service, They (the contact center) said you can purchase VFS's priority service either before or with three business days after sending your package. Too late in my case.

3. Last question...I read on here VFS won't return Packages using UPS return! I prepaid the return and included a preaddressed box for them (via UPS) Does anyone have more information on the return requirements? Will they / won't they honor UPS? 

Oh Goodness...the stress is ridiculous. Thanks for any help you all can provide.


----------



## Mandagirl

OMG

So I emailed the Visa office today to see if I can find any info has been decided. No reply but because a lot of people here have had trouble with the prepaid packages they sent, on a whim I entered in my tracking number. Its in Ontario...hope that means I will get it tomorrow.

Just some information in case anyone else has a tracking number and can do the same


----------



## Dewytwix

alwayneritchie said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Civil Partnership - Priority
> Date Application Completed: March 30, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: April 2, 2014
> Date Documents Received at Consulate in New York: April 7, 2014 (WRONG LOCATION)
> Date Documents Returned to Me: April 11, 2014
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency: April 16, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date your visa was received: Still Waiting (Fingers Crossed)


Did you pay your priority through WorldBridge? Im in the same situation as you started under worldbridge in March and it switched to VFS 1 Apr. Have you had an update yet?


----------



## confusedSA

confusedSA said:


> Country applying from: Cape Town, South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK Family Visit Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 14/04/2014 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 17/04/2014
> 
> 
> Will update..


I got an email today which said 'your UK visa application has been resolved and passport will be ready for collection tomorrow morning' I paid for priority processing so it was quick ( FYI priority processing in South Africa isn't available for settlement visas and is very expensive)


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

YES,YES,YES! My husband has been granted his visa! Many thanks to Joppa, Nyclon and friends Pultet and Karra. Going to enjoy the moment before the stress of relocating starts! 
Timeline:
Online application early February
Biometrics 11th February
Documents received in Kingston Jamaica 18th February
Date delivered to us via Fedex: 23rd April


----------



## aissabou

Whatshouldwedo said:


> YES,YES,YES! My husband has been granted his visa! Many thanks to Joppa, Nyclon and friends Pultet and Karra. Going to enjoy the moment before the stress of relocating starts!
> Timeline:
> Online application early February
> Biometrics 11th February
> Documents received in Kingston Jamaica 18th February
> Date delivered to us via Fedex: 23rd April


 congladuation for you. can you show me please your checlist (you Appliaction documents)


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Thanks! We went the savings route which is easier than income: The applicant's list was as follows:

1.	FedEx Return Airway Bill and packaging
2.	Letter of Introduction
3.	Letter from sponsor
4.	Completed Application form with two photographs attached
5.	Receipt for Biometric Enrollment
6.	Completed Appendix 2
7.	Current Passport
8.	Previous Passport
9.	Marriage certificate
12.	A copy of wife’s passport bio-data page and birth certificate (latter not really needed)
13.	Travel Itinerary for myself and wife 
14.	Financial documents in support of the Savings Requirement (six months statements) and letter from bank confirming money could be withdrawn immediately.
15.	Declarations by myself and wife regarding source of savings, but no supporting documents. 
16.	Evidence of accommodation, land registry document and Local Council communication to us as owners.
17.	Evidence of long and subsisting relationship, photos (15) and correspondence addressed to both of us in joint names, bank statements etc. 

18. Copies of everything. 

What we did not include, which is required, was evidence of applicant's employment.


----------



## alwayneritchie

Dewytwix said:


> Did you pay your priority through WorldBridge? Im in the same situation as you started under worldbridge in March and it switched to VFS 1 Apr. Have you had an update yet?


I haven't gotten an update on the application itself, but I did receive confirmation that my documents were successfully delivered to Sheffield and was being Priority Processed. Hopefully that means I'll hear something soon! Also, I paid for priority processing through VFS, not worldbridge. 

Did you receive an initial email from Sheffield?


----------



## bluesky2015

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Thanks! We went the savings route which is easier than income: The applicant's list was as follows:
> 
> 1.	FedEx Return Airway Bill and packaging
> 2.	Letter of Introduction
> 3.	Letter from sponsor
> 4.	Completed Application form with two photographs attached
> 5.	Receipt for Biometric Enrollment
> 6.	Completed Appendix 2
> 7.	Current Passport
> 8.	Previous Passport
> 9.	Marriage certificate
> 12.	A copy of wife’s passport bio-data page and birth certificate (latter not really needed)
> 13.	Travel Itinerary for myself and wife
> 14.	Financial documents in support of the Savings Requirement (six months statements) and letter from bank confirming money could be withdrawn immediately.
> 15.	Declarations by myself and wife regarding source of savings, but no supporting documents.
> 16.	Evidence of accommodation, land registry document and Local Council communication to us as owners.
> 17.	Evidence of long and subsisting relationship, photos (15) and correspondence addressed to both of us in joint names, bank statements etc.
> 
> 18. Copies of everything.
> 
> What we did not include, which is required, was evidence of applicant's employment.


Congrats and thank you for sharing your list. I will be using my savings as well for my application, I wanted to know if you wrote a separate letter for declaration beside letter of introduction and did you attach my other supporting documents other than your six months bank statement to show the source of your savings?

Thank you in advance..


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

We actually did not send anything apart from the declaration from each of us. Our savings were accumulated some years ago and we really did not have anything to support. As they were solely from salary and not from various sources, I guess just the declaration was sufficient. The declaration was separate from the letter of introduction.


----------



## bluesky2015

Whatshouldwedo said:


> We actually did not send anything apart from the declaration from each of us. Our savings were accumulated some years ago and we really did not have anything to support. As they were solely from salary and not from various sources, I guess just the declaration was sufficient. The declaration was separate from the letter of introduction.


Thank you again for your kind reply. My savings are almost the same except from a few thousands $ from my family and I might be able to provide some supporting documents for them. Did you use excel spread sheet for the declaration or you just explained it on a word document.. I am sorry for asking too many questions, i just have no knowledge about these things and I am not a math person either


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

No problem! We just wrote a kind of letter stating where the savings came from, ie salary. 

'I am writing to declare the source of our savings which are held in joint names at (bank) 

The source is regular savings from my salary from (date) to (date) at (name of company) '

That is a basic idea. Maybe our mods might suggest something a bit more sophisticated.


----------



## bluesky2015

Whatshouldwedo said:


> No problem! We just wrote a kind of letter stating where the savings came from, ie salary.
> 
> 'I am writing to declare the source of our savings which are held in joint names at (bank)
> 
> The source is regular savings from my salary from (date) to (date) at (name of company) '
> 
> That is a basic idea. Maybe our mods might suggest something a bit more sophisticated.


Thank you so much for your response, you are such a kind person


----------



## confusedSA

confusedSA said:


> I got an email today which said 'your UK visa application has been resolved and passport will be ready for collection tomorrow morning' I paid for priority processing so it was quick ( FYI priority processing in South Africa isn't available for settlement visas and is very expensive)


I picked up my passport today and I GOT my visa!!!  I would like to thank everyone who gave me advice about my situation! I am leaving next Friday and will be back end September to apply for the spouse visa.


----------



## Pultet

The moment i've been waiting for hiihihihih...


Our timeline:
Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 February 2014
Date biometrics taken: 13 February 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 February 2014
Email received visa is under Process: 18 February 2014
Office location processing your visa: Manila Office Philippines
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: 22 April 2014 weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :">


----------



## sarahincos

Get over here already, love!!  SO SO happy for you!!


----------



## Dewytwix

alwayneritchie said:


> I haven't gotten an update on the application itself, but I did receive confirmation that my documents were successfully delivered to Sheffield and was being Priority Processed. Hopefully that means I'll hear something soon! Also, I paid for priority processing through VFS, not worldbridge.
> 
> Did you receive an initial email from Sheffield?


Nothing from Sheffield. I called but they said it isn't in the system yet. Sent an email requesting a tracking no., but no reply. They've had it since the 17th according to UPS. I realize the 17th was the Thursday before the Easter break and it's only been 3.5 real working days since they got it...but It's so hard to stay calm and be patient.


----------



## Mandagirl

I got my Visa   

I never did receive an email from Sheffield stating my application had been received, nor that a decision had been made.

Just a quick question - when I opened my package yesterday, all that was inside was my originals and my passport with the Visa Entry Clearance page. Is that normal? I was expecting a letter or some information from them. 

Once I am on my way (at the airport) do I need to have anything ready to show them aside from the Visa?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

It is good NOT to get a letter! That normally would give reason for refusal!

When we go in we will have with us most of the original documents that we submitted just in case.


----------



## amschwar

Mandagirl said:


> I got my Visa
> 
> I never did receive an email from Sheffield stating my application had been received, nor that a decision had been made.
> 
> Just a quick question - when I opened my package yesterday, all that was inside was my originals and my passport with the Visa Entry Clearance page. Is that normal? I was expecting a letter or some information from them.
> 
> Once I am on my way (at the airport) do I need to have anything ready to show them aside from the Visa?


Congratulations! So happy for you. Hopefully mine will come soon too. We're planning to have all our originals in our carry-on bag, just in case. Safe travels.


----------



## Mandagirl

Ah good idea! I thought I read somewhere to have papers ready but when I didn't get anything I wasn't sure. Either way its probably best that the originals are in my possession at all times

I really hope you hear something soon


----------



## jbleu

Mandagirl said:


> I got my Visa
> 
> I never did receive an email from Sheffield stating my application had been received, nor that a decision had been made.
> 
> Just a quick question - when I opened my package yesterday, all that was inside was my originals and my passport with the Visa Entry Clearance page. Is that normal? I was expecting a letter or some information from them.
> 
> Once I am on my way (at the airport) do I need to have anything ready to show them aside from the Visa?



Congratulations Mandagirl! 
Wishing you the very best while you go to the UK!


----------



## Mandagirl

Thank you


----------



## divip86

*Spouse Visa India timeline*

Spousal Visa - for Wife 
Country applied from: Ahmedabad, India
Date online app: 13 March 2014
Date submitted docs: 31 March 2014
Date biometrics taken: 31 March 2014
Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at BHC Mumbai : 3 April 2014
Date 2nd email notifying UK visa application has now been processed and a decision has been made. : 25 April 2014

We received an email today (25 April 2014) stating the below. What should we expect? 

We are very nervous as it is unclear in the email whether visa has been granted or not.

We were not expecting a decision to be made this quickly (3weeks) as we've read that India visa centres usually take a longer time and they never asked us for any documents between the time of applying and receiving this email.

The suspense is driving us crazy. 

From: <[email protected]>
Date: 25 Apr 2014 
Subject: UK VISA
To: <________>
Cc: 

Dear __________

Your UK visa application has now been processed and a decision has been made.

Your passport and documents will be dispatched from the Mumbai office and will be returned to you via VFS. For further information on when your passport will be ready for collection you will receive an e-mail from VFS.
Please note - if you have paid for the SMS service, then you will also receive an SMS on your mobile phone when your passport is ready for collection.

Our most recent global customer satisfaction survey results are now published on the VFS website. Please see [vfs-uk-in.com/pdf/Survey_analysis.pdf[ for further details. Some of the key figures from the survey results are:
94% of customers were either satisfied or very satisfied with the service they received from us
86% of customers felt that we had treated them fairly
84% of customers whose application had been decided at the time of completing the survey were satisfied with the speed of the decision.
94% of customers who used the UKBA website said, it was easy to find the guidance they needed and 95% of customers understood the guidance on the UKBA website.

This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply.

Regards

British Deputy High Commission Mumbai


----------



## spbos

divip86 said:


> Spousal Visa - for Wife
> Country applied from: Ahmedabad, India
> Date online app: 13 March 2014
> Date submitted docs: 31 March 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 31 March 2014
> Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at BHC Mumbai : 3 April 2014
> Date 2nd email notifying UK visa application has now been processed and a decision has been made. : 25 April 2014
> 
> We received an email today (25 April 2014) stating the below. What should we expect?
> 
> We are very nervous as it is unclear in the email whether visa has been granted or not.
> 
> We were not expecting a decision to be made this quickly (3weeks) as we've read that India visa centres usually take a longer time and they never asked us for any documents between the time of applying and receiving this email.
> 
> The suspense is driving us crazy.
> 
> From: <[email protected]>
> Date: 25 Apr 2014
> Subject: UK VISA
> To: <________>
> Cc:
> 
> Dear __________
> 
> Your UK visa application has now been processed and a decision has been made.
> 
> Your passport and documents will be dispatched from the Mumbai office and will be returned to you via VFS. For further information on when your passport will be ready for collection you will receive an e-mail from VFS.
> Please note - if you have paid for the SMS service, then you will also receive an SMS on your mobile phone when your passport is ready for collection.
> 
> Our most recent global customer satisfaction survey results are now published on the VFS website. Please see [vfs-uk-in.com/pdf/Survey_analysis.pdf[ for further details. Some of the key figures from the survey results are:
> 94% of customers were either satisfied or very satisfied with the service they received from us
> 86% of customers felt that we had treated them fairly
> 84% of customers whose application had been decided at the time of completing the survey were satisfied with the speed of the decision.
> 94% of customers who used the UKBA website said, it was easy to find the guidance they needed and 95% of customers understood the guidance on the UKBA website.
> 
> This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply.
> 
> Regards
> 
> British Deputy High Commission Mumbai


I think that is the standard language they use and there is no way to know if the visa has been granted until your receive your passports back...


----------



## Touchline Dad

Agreed. I think a Moderator said at one point that they don't send email approval/disapproval as it is a privacy issue.


----------



## divip86

Spousal Visa - for Wife 
Country applied from: Ahmedabad, India
Date online app: 13 March 2014
Date submitted docs: 31 March 2014
Date biometrics taken: 31 March 2014
Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at BHC Mumbai : 3 April 2014
Date 2nd email notifying UK visa application has now been processed and a decision has been made. : 25 April 2014
Date visa issued /date passport received: 26 April 2014 / 24 April 2014


----------



## Wicket76

Mandagirl said:


> OMG
> 
> So I emailed the Visa office today to see if I can find any info has been decided. No reply but because a lot of people here have had trouble with the prepaid packages they sent, on a whim I entered in my tracking number. Its in Ontario...hope that means I will get it tomorrow.
> 
> Just some information in case anyone else has a tracking number and can do the same


Where did you find your tracking number? I applied from the VFS Toronto office and they gave me two receipts, one for documents and one for biometrics and they only seem to have my application number on them.


----------



## Wicket76

Settlement Visa - for Wife 
Country applied from: Toronto, Canada
Date online app: 29 March 2014
Date submitted docs: 2 April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 2 April 2014
Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at Sheffield: 5 April 2014
Date 2nd email notifying additional documentation required: 5 April 2014
Additional Document Sent and confirmation received: 7 April 2014
Date visa issued /date passport received: Waiting......

Hoping to hear soon as we have flights booked for 19 May, which was on the application. I can't seem to track as I wasn't provided with a reference number of any sort.


----------



## spbos

Wicket76 said:


> Settlement Visa - for Wife
> Country applied from: Toronto, Canada
> Date online app: 29 March 2014
> Date submitted docs: 2 April 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 2 April 2014
> Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at Sheffield: 5 April 2014
> Date 2nd email notifying additional documentation required: 5 April 2014
> Additional Document Sent and confirmation received: 7 April 2014
> Date visa issued /date passport received: Waiting......
> 
> Hoping to hear soon as we have flights booked for 19 May, which was on the application. I can't seem to track as I wasn't provided with a reference number of any sort.


Just wondering ...was it a priority application?


----------



## Wicket76

spbos said:


> Just wondering ...was it a priority application?


No it's not priority.


----------



## Dewytwix

Country: USA 
Visa: UK Fiance settlement
Online application: 14 March 2014 (while still in UK with Fiance)
BioMetrics: 15 Apr 2014 (once back in US)
Sent Pkg to Sheffield via UPS: 15 Apr 2014
UPS Tracking confirmed delivery: 17 Apr 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield: 26 April 2014

Priority service confirmed....yipee


----------



## UHAD83

Country applying from:UAE (pakistani citizen)
Type of visa applied for:spouse settlement visa
Date application submitted (online or in person):16 April,online
Date bio metrics taken:22 April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:did not get an update so not sure
Office location processing your visa:Abu Dhabi
Projected timeline given:10 days(Priority)
Date your visa was received:got an email on 24th that application has been processed and sent to visa office.then weekend...27th April...passport ready for collection..visa received!
so basically only took 3 working days....truly amazed..did not expect it so quick.
Thank you everyone for their help.


----------



## sarahb083

They've updated the Guide to processing times chart on the UKBA site with the March data. It says 81% of settlement visas were approved within 15 (working) days so that's good news 


UK Border Agency | Guide to visa processing times


----------



## Mrs. Hampson

My visa has been approved!
I emailed on Saturday to ask about switching to priority service and got an email this morning saying it was unnecessary because it had been approved Friday and my documents would be sent in the coming days!!
I don't know how or why my processing times were so much faster than they have been for others but all I can say is many many thanks to joppa and nyclon and everyone else I've talked to on here to help me have all the info I needed. I am so happy but I think I still won't believe it's real until I have my visa in hand!
Country applying from: USA - spouse settlement
Date documents received in Sheffield: april 4
Date visa granted: april 25!


----------



## gatrgurl305

Congrats Mrs. Hampson!!!

Your news is giving me hope. My documents were received today. I'm praying for a similar timeline.

All the best with the move across the pond.


----------



## chelseycarr

Mrs. Hampson said:


> My visa has been approved!
> I emailed on Saturday to ask about switching to priority service and got an email this morning saying it was unnecessary because it had been approved Friday and my documents would be sent in the coming days!!
> I don't know how or why my processing times were so much faster than they have been for others but all I can say is many many thanks to joppa and nyclon and everyone else I've talked to on here to help me have all the info I needed. I am so happy but I think I still won't believe it's real until I have my visa in hand!
> Country applying from: USA - spouse settlement
> Date documents received in Sheffield: april 4
> Date visa granted: april 25!


Hi, Mrs. Hampson,
Will you share the email address you used to ask about switching to priority service?
Also, congratulations! We've been waiting since the 12th of March! Lucky you!!


----------



## Mrs. Hampson

The email I used was:
[email protected]
And thank you! I really can't believe it


----------



## Picklez

congratulations to all who have received their visas this month! fantastic news! and BON VOYAGE!!

i'd love to hear from anyone waiting on a fiancee' visa, NON priority. my application was completed and paid for (online) on march 18th, and docs were rec'd in sheffield april 1st. i'm starting to feel more than a little stressed, as it seems most people are getting much faster results than this... particularly now that someone posted that in their march update, they said turnaround time was 80% in 15days?

*sigh*
so.. if anyone out there is in the same time-frame boat (applied around the same time, and non priority?) i'd certainly love to hear from you! for sanity's sake, right? 

thumbs up, and fingers crossed for one and all!
~P


----------



## Joppa

It's 81% in 3 weeks but that's for all applications including priority. Sheffield has been processing non-priority applications received in February, so it looks like you are in for a wait, perhaps till June.


----------



## biscuitt

Picklez said:


> congratulations to all who have received their visas this month! fantastic news! and BON VOYAGE!!
> 
> i'd love to hear from anyone waiting on a fiancee' visa, NON priority. my application was completed and paid for (online) on march 18th, and docs were rec'd in sheffield april 1st. i'm starting to feel more than a little stressed, as it seems most people are getting much faster results than this... particularly now that someone posted that in their march update, they said turnaround time was 80% in 15days?
> 
> *sigh*
> so.. if anyone out there is in the same time-frame boat (applied around the same time, and non priority?) i'd certainly love to hear from you! for sanity's sake, right?
> 
> thumbs up, and fingers crossed for one and all!
> ~P


March 12th and still waiting. Just booked a ticket to go out to LA for a couple of weeks while we wait.


----------



## Picklez

Thanks, joppa. this means we'll be looking into upgrading to priority--- if that's even possible with an application more than a month old. 
chin up- the days will pass whether i'm here or there, right? >.<


----------



## juhi

*Congrats*

Hi putlet, 
Your most awaited day have finally arrived , very happy for you, i was regularly checking yours, 
congrats and enjoy your journey and stay in UK. 



Pultet said:


> The moment i've been waiting for hiihihihih...
> 
> 
> Our timeline:
> Country applying from: Philippines
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 February 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 13 February 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 February 2014
> Email received visa is under Process: 18 February 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Manila Office Philippines
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date your visa was received: 22 April 2014 weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :">


----------



## sarahb083

Just received the "a decision has been made" email.

Here's our timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Not Priority, then upgraded to priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online March 28, 2014. 
Date biometrics taken: April 1st, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 5th, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Upgraded to priority: April 17th
Decision email: April 29th
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## amschwar

Has anyone received a message like this??? 

Last Tuesday, 4/22, after requesting to switch to Priority Processing, I received the following email from Sheffield. 
_
"Thank you for your email. There is no need for you to pay for the priority service as your application is already being considered. A caseworker will contact you shortly if you require any further information."_

Well, I hadn't heard anything since, so on Sunday night I emailed again saying that I hadn't heard from anyone. This morning, 4/29, I got this response. 
_
"Thank you for your email. I apologise that no further email has been sent to you. The ECO who is considering your application has had to request policy information from another unit within our organisation, and we are yet to receive a response. Judging by when this request was made, we should be hearing from them shortly and a decision will soon be made on your application.

As mentioned in the email below, purchasing Priority Service now will not speed up the process as the consideration of the application has already begun."_

Has anyone heard of a response like this? What does it mean that they had to request policy information from another unit? My settlement application was non-priority and received in Sheffield on Feb. 24. 

I don't think there is anything concerning about my application. The only thing I can think of is that for the financial requirement we applied under the Self-Employment of Sponsor, as my husband owns his own business. Which, because of the international nature of it, he will be able to do from the UK. Also, for quite a few years I was traveling overseas a lot due to my job. (That's how I met my husband.) The list I submitted about my previous travels in the last 10 years was quite long. 

They haven't requested additional information or clarification from me. I've only really read on this forum about visas getting approved. Should I be concerned with this response???


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland

Not to minimise any of the contact and time concerns, but I'm really impressed that applicants can now actually communicate in-process with the UKVI! 

When I applied in April 2011 part of the acknowledgment email from them (to acknowledge receipt of the packet) was quite clear that applicants should only contact the agency to cancel the application - it was plain that the message was 'Don't call us, we'll call you!'

Nice to know applicants are able to communicate with them now, it must ease a small bit of the anxiety this process creates for applicants and their loved ones.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Does the movement of your application depend of your travel date (as per application)?

I'm freaking out. May switch to priority at some point.


----------



## OrganisedChaos

No the intended date of travel doesn't have any bearing on processing times.


----------



## H1ppy

Hi guys, long time lurker, first time poster here. This site, and this thread, have been epic in supporting my wifes application to get here (purely through responses to others), so I thought to alleviate the frustration of waiting for an FLR(m) application result to appear, I would share our experiences. Situation is, my wife started out coming as my fiancee from South Africa (I'm a British born UK national), and we are now waiting for the first settlement visa to be processed. So, Firstly, the fiancee timeline:

Country applying from: South africa
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): December 6th 2013
Date biometrics taken: 19th December 2013
Date documentation was received by Pretoria: December 19th 2013 (in person)
Email received visa is under Process: Never received
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: Up to twelve weeks
Date your visa was received: 8th January 2014

Despite the wait over the festive period, it went without hiccup and was, although stressful and nailbiting, largely a good experience overall. Good work Visa Guys SA 

One word of advice - we had no idea my fiancee needed a TB test as part of the application, and the process was delayed a week to get that; thankfully, the visa service have a content checking service as part of the application, meaning no delays 

We then married on the 15th March - best day of my life 

We are now waiting for the transition to married visa:
Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (1st time) - Non priority postal service
Date application submitted (online or in person): 21st March 2014 (online, and paperwork sent)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24th March 2014
Letter arrived stating documents was received : 28th March 2014
Request for biometrics: 4th April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 7th April 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks, according to the UKBA website
Date your visa was received: Not arrived yet

Everyone in the processing queue - I feel your pain, it takes it's time and it's not fun. We have the added joy of finding out we are pregnant in the interim, which is amazing, but also means we kinda want the visa process done to be able to move forward. Good news is, wifey is completely covered by our brilliant NHS services, and so we don't have to worry about that in the interim.

Anyway, good luck to all of you - those starting the rollercoaster, those who are settled, and everyone inbetween. If anyone has any settlement visa timelines for this year, please share so we can keep speculating on when we will hear back!

EDIT: got my dates wrong, d'oh


----------



## Joppa

Timeline for FLR(M) by post is about one to two months. So hopefully you hear sometime in May or early June.


----------



## H1ppy

Joppa said:


> Timeline for FLR(M) by post is about one to two months. So hopefully you hear sometime in May or early June.


Thank you Joppa!


----------



## sarahb083

Our visa was approved!!! I received the "decision made" email yesterday and sent them an email asking if it had be approved and they just responded this morning that it had!!


----------



## conehead980

Picklez said:


> i'd love to hear from anyone waiting on a fiancee' visa, NON priority. my application was completed and paid for (online) on march 18th, and docs were rec'd in sheffield april 1st. i'm starting to feel more than a little stressed, as it seems most people are getting much faster results than this... particularly now that someone posted that in their march update, they said turnaround time was 80% in 15days?
> 
> *sigh*
> so.. if anyone out there is in the same time-frame boat (applied around the same time, and non priority?) i'd certainly love to hear from you! for sanity's sake, right?
> 
> thumbs up, and fingers crossed for one and all!
> ~P


Hi there,

I also from the USA non priority. I did the online registrations and payment on the 1st of March, sent my Spouse visa (which is a settlement visa as well, so I assume that it would have similar processing times) off after biometrics etc off on the 18th. It was received and processed on the 20th. It's been more than a month and I am still waiting. Hopefully I will hear something soon, but perhaps it will make you feel better that someone in the same time frame still hasn't heard either. Good luck!


----------



## sarahb083

Since our visa application was successful, here's the list of documents I submitted for anyone who hasn't applied yet: 

Cover Letter
1. Sponsor’s Letter of Introduction 
2. Applicant’s Letter of Introduction
3. VAF4A Application Form
4. VAF4A Appendix 2
5. Applicant’s Biometric Information
6. Applicant’s English Examination Results - _only necessary because he is from a non-English speaking country_
7. Sponsor’s 2013 Tax Return - _wasn't required but I submitted it anyway_
8. Sponsor’s wage slips for previous six months
9. Sponsor’s bank statements for previous six months
10. Letter from sponsor’s employer confirming current employment
11. Signed contract of employment for sponsor’s current position - _I heard conflicting reports on whether or not this was required_
12. Sponsor’s UK job offer confirmation letter 
13. Accommodation: Invitation Letter
14. Accommodation: Land Registry - _I believe this is strongly encouraged and you can print it offline for a couple of dollars from Land Registry - Land Registry for England and Wales_
15. Accommodation: Photos of House - _not required but I included just in case, since I didn't have an inspection report_
16. Accommodation: Council Tax Statement
17. Marriage certificate
18. Itinerary for joint trip to New York City 
19. Itinerary for joint trip to Boston 
20. Joint Aetna health insurance card
21. Sponsor’s US Passport showing Colombian spousal visa
22. Sponsor’s British Passport
23. Applicant’s Passport
24. Ten (10) photos 
25. Applicant’s Passport Photos
26. Planned Itinerary

The evidence of the relationship will obviously depend on the couple. We didn't have skype logs or anything because we've always lived together. However, our lease and bills have always been in my name so I couldn't include those.

Before submitting the application, I spent DAYS looking up what to include, so feel free to message me with any questions!!


----------



## belmonte

not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but figured I'd go for it anyway.

My fiancé and I sent in our application with all the supporting documents -- for our proof of intention to marry section, we supplied a receipt of the ceremony booking that was sent in an email from the superintendent at the town hall. is this documentation valid enough proof that we intend to get married? I didn't send documents for our wedding reception. We haven't thought about rings or buying flowers (we're same-sex male marriage). 

what would you say?


----------



## Dewytwix

belmonte said:


> not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but figured I'd go for it anyway.
> 
> My fiancé and I sent in our application with all the supporting documents -- for our proof of intention to marry section, we supplied a receipt of the ceremony booking that was sent in an email from the superintendent at the town hall. is this documentation valid enough proof that we intend to get married? I didn't send documents for our wedding reception. We haven't thought about rings or buying flowers (we're same-sex male marriage).
> 
> what would you say?


My fiancé and I used an immigration solicitor and she said all you need to show is intent to marry, a brochure or email enquiry would satisfy. There is no requirement for more (deposits paid, etc.) as there is no way to know when or if the visa will come. Good luck!


----------



## QueenBcp

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Applied Online: Feb. 11, 2014
Date biometrics taken: Feb 18, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 7, 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield office: March 7, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date your visa was received: April 26, 2014

Yay! Got my visa! So excited to head over at th end of May!
Kind of odd though,it says "Settlement - "Husband's Name" and under that says Indefinite leave to enter the UK. Thoughts on why this is different from my friends spouse visa, which says "to join spouse (husband's name)" and "no recourse to public funds"?

I am eligible for the ancestry visa as well since my grandmother was born and raised (partially) in the UK and I'm also a Canadian citizen. Not sure if that is the difference, especially since I did not include official documents demonstrating that (just mentioned something in my letter about my grandmother).


----------



## spbos

I think what you got is not a spouse visa with 33 months limit, rather indefinite leave to enter. That is great. That means you won't have to extend your souse visa and you can apply for citizenship after a stipulated time.

This is my guess. I may be wrong.


----------



## spbos

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9 April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 11 April 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 April 2014
Email received visa is under Process: 30 April 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Office 
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: waiting 

Can somebody tell me how long it takes for a priority spouse Visa to be processed. Two weeks?


----------



## QueenBcp

Just funny, we are both spouses of men serving in the military, so I'm curious why the difference. Very cool either way, just SO happy I'll be able to be reunited with my husband soon! Fingers crossed for all of you waiting, it is rather tortuous, but try your best to be patient (definitely not a strength of mine).


----------



## nyclon

spbos said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 9 April 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 11 April 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 April 2014
> Email received visa is under Process: 30 April 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Office
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date your visa was received: waiting
> 
> Can somebody tell me how long it takes for a priority spouse Visa to be processed. Two weeks?


Priority means your application is put ahead of non-priority applications. There is no guarantee beyond that.


----------



## Joppa

QueenBcp said:


> Just funny, we are both spouses of men serving in the military, so I'm curious why the difference. Very cool either way, just SO happy I'll be able to be reunited with my husband soon! Fingers crossed for all of you waiting, it is rather tortuous, but try your best to be patient (definitely not a strength of mine).


Yes. Spouses of HM Forces member can, if they have been married 2 years or longer, be given indefinite leave to enter.
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/274489/section2a.pdf


----------



## adam1986

spbos said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 9 April 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 11 April 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 April 2014
> Email received visa is under Process: 30 April 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Office
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date your visa was received: waiting
> 
> Can somebody tell me how long it takes for a priority spouse Visa to be processed. Two weeks?


Our priority spouse application from the US was received in Sheffield on 10th April. We phoned last Friday and we're told it hadn't been passed on to an ECO yet and haven't heard anything so far this week. I guess with all the holidays at the moment they must have a backlog...


----------



## spbos

adam1986 said:


> Our priority spouse application from the US was received in Sheffield on 10th April. We phoned last Friday and we're told it hadn't been passed on to an ECO yet and haven't heard anything so far this week. I guess with all the holidays at the moment they must have a backlog...


Thank you, adam1986. I know there is no guarantee, however, I have seen priority applications from USA processed in two weeks (sometime even earlier). I guess the holidays must have contributed to the delay and hope you will hear from them soon. Please do post when you do.


----------



## spbos

adam1986 said:


> Our priority spouse application from the US was received in Sheffield on 10th April. We phoned last Friday and we're told it hadn't been passed on to an ECO yet and haven't heard anything so far this week. I guess with all the holidays at the moment they must have a backlog...


Could you please post the contact number? Thank you.


----------



## adam1986

spbos said:


> Thank you, adam1986. I know there is no guarantee, however, I have seen priority applications from USA processed in two weeks (sometime even earlier). I guess the holidays must have contributed to the delay and hope you will hear from them soon. Please do post when you do.


Well, we just now got the email from UKBA saying "a decision has been made" and our documents have been sent via FedEx back to us - so hopefully we should know in a few days!

I'm feeling pretty positive as we were very careful and metriculous with all the documentation we sent and they haven't requested any further information. Given that they hadn't even looked at it when this week started we must have therefore been either a pretty straightforward acceptance or a pretty straightforward rejection!


----------



## Wicket76

Wicket76 said:


> Settlement Visa - for Wife
> Country applied from: Toronto, Canada
> Date online app: 29 March 2014
> Date submitted docs: 2 April 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 2 April 2014
> Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at Sheffield: 5 April 2014
> Date 2nd email notifying additional documentation required: 5 April 2014
> Additional Document Sent and confirmation received: 7 April 2014
> Date visa issued /date passport received: Waiting......
> 
> Hoping to hear soon as we have flights booked for 19 May, which was on the application. I can't seem to track as I wasn't provided with a reference number of any sort.


I have not upgraded to priority status this morning as we still haven't heard and Sheffield said they couldn't guarantee approval before end of May and leave on 19 May!


----------



## injecmice

Wicket76 said:


> I have not upgraded to priority status this morning as we still haven't heard and Sheffield said they couldn't guarantee approval before end of May and leave on 19 May!


Hi, how would you switch to priority service ? 
I applied on April 10th from Ottawa, and I tried to contact UKVI by email to ask about this but I didn't receive a clear answer


----------



## Wicket76

injecmice said:


> Hi, how would you switch to priority service ?
> I applied on April 10th from Ottawa, and I tried to contact UKVI by email to ask about this but I didn't receive a clear answer


Sorry, I meant to say in my post that I* have* upgraded to priority status!

I went to VFS Global's website and you can select their User Pay Services. The UKVI told me to pay for this and then email them the electronic receipt and they would put it in the priority queue.


----------



## injecmice

Thanks Wicket, I hope you will have your visa before May 19th.


----------



## singh12

Hi

I am hoping someone can help with a couple of questions I have.

My wife applied for a settlement visa in Jalandhar, India on 01/04/14 for the UK. At the time she was told the waiting time is 18 working days. This has now passed so she emailed UKVI and was told the visa status is deferred which means ' a decision in an application has been delayed whilst further enquires are conducted'. Does anyone know what this may involve and also if anyone has any idea how long this could take.

Also when I put in my application ID that begins with GWF I receive an error and i am unable to view the status. Does anyone else have this problem and is there a link that works where the status can be checked.

I will appreciate any replies.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa

Can't help with tracking but yes, it's quite common for visa offices to conduct inquiries and verification checks. They commonly contact employers to confirm job and income details, banks about financials and landlord about housing. It doesn't mean they got some suspicions about your case but it's pretty routine for Indian applications. There is no timeline - it will take as long as it does to conclude their inquiries.


----------



## Picklez

***********(some?) APPLICATIONS CAN BE TRACKED**********

hi all! was just searching the UKVI site and came across the 'contact us' pages-- after selecting my country (USA), this message popped up:


> You can phone, email or Web Chat with the international enquiry service if you have a general enquiry about applying for a visa from outside the United Kingdom.
> 
> Please be aware that HGS UK staff do not play any part in, or influence the outcome of any visa application.
> 
> We are able to provide a tracking service for submitted Visa applications. We will require the GWF number allocated to you during the application process and your Date-of-Birth to provide this service.
> 
> Please select one of the options below.


after filling out the email form, it said that a reply would be sent within 3 working days.

i say SOME applications can be tracked, as i don't know if it offers that service for other countries, and if so, which other countries!

here's the link to the tracking service:

https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/

heading back now to up to priority. *sigh* it's a chunk of cash, but as sara mentioned, it's 500 on the priority or 500 on the ticket- either way, it's cash going out! ONWARD!! 
(wish me luck!?)


----------



## Picklez

Picklez said:


> heading back now to up to priority. *sigh* it's a chunk of cash, but as sara mentioned, it's 500 on the priority or 500 on the ticket- either way, it's cash going out! ONWARD!!
> (wish me luck!?)


er.. $510. because the $10 DOES make it ever so much more... owie. *sigh*

i figure i'll just swear off latés for the year... and next year. maybe just give them up altogether, yeah? 

ANYWAY--- the VFS website was stressful. selecting USA and 'SETTLEMENT' (because it's in caps on their dropdowns) results in ONLY being given the option of the New York office for the office processing field. which, as we all know by now, is supposed to be SHEFFIELD. *head>desk* 
soooo... yeah. i'm just not going to worry. enough of a worry with just the application, hoping i didn't forget anything, etc.

Forwarded the PDF receipt to the sheffield email address [email protected] , as the lovely J Colton (Entry Clearance Assistant) directed in their response to my inquiry the other day. Now for the (shorter!) wait, and i'm off to scope skyscanner for current plane fares!!

fingers crossed and cheers and congrats to all, here!

~Pickle


----------



## Picklez

Wicket76 said:


> I have not upgraded to priority status this morning as we still haven't heard and Sheffield said they couldn't guarantee approval before end of May and leave on 19 May!


hi wicket  
you mentioned in a previous post that you weren't provided a reference number?
i'm not sure about Canada's applications, but on our system, i was able to log back in to my online application, and go to 'print application'. that took me to a print preview page of my application, and the reference number is there on the first page, under Application ID. for USA, it's a GWF prefix followed by a bunch of numbers. again, not sure what canada gets!
not that this will help much now that you've got priority, but .. maybe! 

good luck, and i'll be rooting for you! May 19th will be here in a blink of an eye!


----------



## Hertsfem

Applied for citizenship for a child from Zimbabwe 10th February (For MN1 (3)2
application approved within one month but 2 months for it to get to Zimbabwe 

The laminated copy of our marriage certificate was accepted which was a relief 

Happy days! now for the passport and then his mothers spouse visa :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Wicket76

Picklez said:


> hi wicket
> you mentioned in a previous post that you weren't provided a reference number?
> i'm not sure about Canada's applications, but on our system, i was able to log back in to my online application, and go to 'print application'. that took me to a print preview page of my application, and the reference number is there on the first page, under Application ID. for USA, it's a GWF prefix followed by a bunch of numbers. again, not sure what canada gets!
> not that this will help much now that you've got priority, but .. maybe!
> 
> good luck, and i'll be rooting for you! May 19th will be here in a blink of an eye!


Thanks Picklez
I didn't have any trouble finding my GWF number but the tracking website says that we would have been provided with another number on our receipt when the documents were submitted in person. 

I also paid for priority service yesterday and I was not emailed a electronic receipt but thankfully I took a screenshot of the transaction and the office in Sheffield have accepted that and I am now in priority queue. I have also email VFS Global to tell them how crap their website is!

Good luck to you as well!


----------



## liang86

Settlement Visa - Proposed Civil Partnership
Country applied from: Malaysia
Date online app: 28 February 2014
Date submitted docs: 7 March 2014
Date biometrics taken: 7 March 2014
Date text confirming documents received by High Commission in Manila: 11 March 2014
Date email for decision: Waiting
Date visa issued /date passport received: Waiting

I've entered the 9th week now since the submission of documents; it seems kinda long and I'm very anxious and concerned about the process. I have a solicitor to help me all the way through the preparation, submitted all the required documents, and have met all the legibility requirements. Anyone to share the similar process timeline to shine a light upon me?


----------



## jbleu

Wicket76 said:


> Sorry, I meant to say in my post that I* have* upgraded to priority status!
> 
> I went to VFS Global's website and you can select their User Pay Services. The UKVI told me to pay for this and then email them the electronic receipt and they would put it in the priority queue.



After much research and thought about my application, I have decided to purchase the priority service. Thank you for updating us on your process--


----------



## jbleu

Picklez said:


> er.. $510. because the $10 DOES make it ever so much more... owie. *sigh*
> 
> i figure i'll just swear off latés for the year... and next year. maybe just give them up altogether, yeah?
> 
> ANYWAY--- the VFS website was stressful. selecting USA and 'SETTLEMENT' (because it's in caps on their dropdowns) results in ONLY being given the option of the New York office for the office processing field. which, as we all know by now, is supposed to be SHEFFIELD. *head>desk*
> soooo... yeah. i'm just not going to worry. enough of a worry with just the application, hoping i didn't forget anything, etc.
> 
> Forwarded the PDF receipt to the sheffield email address [email protected] , as the lovely J Colton (Entry Clearance Assistant) directed in their response to my inquiry the other day. Now for the (shorter!) wait, and i'm off to scope skyscanner for current plane fares!!
> 
> fingers crossed and cheers and congrats to all, here!
> 
> ~Pickle




Best of luck to you Pickelz!!!! 

I've done the same thing as well- emailed [email protected] and also got the same lovely message from J Colton, instructing me on next steps for priority service.

And I TOTALLY agree with the "limited" drop down buttons from USA/SETTLEMENT/ NEW YORK (??)... The wait/stress is keeping me awake at night and hopes this next step will calm my nerves.

I cannot thank this forum and the wonderful people on this site enough on the tremendous amount of information and help you've all shared. I just want to add in the next favor and provide as much details as I can to help others in the future.


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4

PLEASE HELP..
I had no idea about the 30 day or 2wk deadline. I only saw it on here by chance. Our application will be sent within the 30 days but 3wks from the biometrics. I am told I cannot cance, get a refund and start agin as the biometrics have already been taken. I am sending it in anyway but what do you think? I am DEVASTATED


----------



## jbleu

RUBY_TUESDAY4 said:


> PLEASE HELP..
> I had no idea about the 30 day or 2wk deadline. I only saw it on here by chance. Our application will be sent within the 30 days but 3wks from the biometrics. I am told I cannot cance, get a refund and start agin as the biometrics have already been taken. I am sending it in anyway but what do you think? I am DEVASTATED




http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br.../250105-2-week-deadline-send-documents-2.html

Hope this may shed light and direction on your next step


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4

Thank you so much... It's a little clearer...
So I send everything in & wait for them to ask for biometrics to be done again?


----------



## jbleu

According to the information stated in 2 week deadline link, one of the moderators, Joppa, advises to send in the application because of the stamped biometric receipt, attached with a note explaining why it is late.

For the second part of your question: Could any of the moderators respond back to RUBY TUESDAY?


----------



## Joppa

They can still accept your application even if it arrives a little late. I think the details of online application are automatically deleted after 3 months, so you need to get it in before that.


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4

OMG Joppa... Are you saying that even though it'll be 3wks since the biometrics they may still process the application???? I don't want to get my hopes up!!
Should I include a sorry for lateness letter?


----------



## SHUVO GIRL

My husband is bringing the application pack this Monday and I have an appointment set for the 8th of May at 10am in Sylhet Bangladesh to make my application and biometrics. 

Very nervous because Bangladesh has a reputation of dealing with anything immigration related very slowly. My husband who will be sponsoring me said that his immigration barrister said we have a strong application.

Will keep you guys posted:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ElieBen

RUBY_TUESDAY4 said:


> OMG Joppa... Are you saying that even though it'll be 3wks since the biometrics they may still process the application???? I don't want to get my hopes up!!
> Should I include a sorry for lateness letter?



He said three months, not three weeks.
Seems like you're in the clear.


----------



## Joppa

The rule is you should post your application to Sheffield within 2 weeks of your biometric appointment. They accept that sometimes the delivery is delayed, such as held up at customs etc, so they should still accept it if you are overdue by a week or so.



> Your biometric confirmation receipt will be stamped at your appointment. You then have 2 weeks to post this copy of your application form, your passport and your supporting documents to UK Visas and Immigration.


https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...or-a-uk-visa-in-the-usa#post-your-application


----------



## adam1986

Al done!

*Type of Visa*: Settlement - Spouse (Priority Service)
*Date Application Submitted:* 4th April 2014
*Date of Biometrics*: 7th April 2014
*Documents Received in Sheffield*: 10th April 2014
*Decision Reached*: 1st May 2014
*Visa Received*: 5th May 2014

Thanks for all the help and advice getting things together! Can't think of all the mistakes we'd have make (probably would have sent the application to New York!) if I hadn't have had all my questions answered so well here


----------



## Joppa

So 3 weeks for priority from US. It's about 2 months for non-priority, so the extra $510 is well worth it for most people.


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4

Well, I sent off our application today...
Now we get to sit & wait.... & pray &#55357;&#56911;
I want to thank everyone on this forum for your advice & support.
Surely it isn't supposed to be this hard!!


----------



## alwayneritchie

I'm very happy for all of you who have recently received their visas! 

Can anyone say how long it typically takes to receive the "Decision made" email after emailing additional documents? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gulet

Settlement Visa - Fiance/non Priority
Country applied from: USA
Date online app: 20 March 2014
Date submitted docs: 2 April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 30 March 2014
Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at Sheffield: 4 April 2014
Date visa issued /date passport received: Waiting......


----------



## Bucule

Type of Visa: Settlement - Spouse (Non-Priority Service)
Date Application Submitted: 22th March
Date of Biometrics and Documents given : 22th April 2014
Documents Received in Sheffield: No confirmation 
Decision Reached: Waiting 
Visa Received: Waiting 

I was wondering why they still didnt send me any confirmation that they got the documentation, making me worried. The agency teleperformance said they are sending it in Warsaw, Poland and im applying from Macedonia. Anyone have any answer on this ?
Fingers crossed ill hear from them soon ...


----------



## abci

Gulet said:


> Settlement Visa - Fiance/non Priority
> Country applied from: USA
> Date online app: 20 March 2014
> Date submitted docs: 2 April 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 30 March 2014
> Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at Sheffield: 4 April 2014
> Date visa issued /date passport received: Waiting......


Hi Gulet,
I think I will fall in same set as you because my supporting documents was received at Sheffield almost the same time with yours. I confirmed that is was delivered on 01/04/2014 with DHL tracking.
Lets hope our application is processed within a reasonable time frame with good news ahead.


----------



## injecmice

Settlement applications from Canada, Nigeria and USA are all treated in Sheffield but processing times from those locations looks different according to UK home office web site. 
Any one knows why ?


----------



## paulincville

I am submitting in less than a week and see the wait times have gotten a bit long for my liking. I want to file for Priority Processing, but can't find any definitive information on the provider or the steps. I'm sure they're here somewhere, but I can't find them.

Could someone please post a step by step explanation of the process? I'm filing for a Spousal Settlement Visa from the US to the UK. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4

Hi,
go to UK Visa Informations
The rest is pretty self explanatory. It's $510 for the priority settlement visa. Buy it the day before you send in your application. Print off the receipt and place it on top of the application so its the first thing they see when they open the envelope. Write PRIORITY VISA APPLICATION in big letters on the outside of the envelope.


----------



## paulincville

So, I can apply for my visa online, get my biometrics appointment, get my biometrics receipt, package my documents, buy priority processing and submit (FedEx) to Sheffield...in that order?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4

Correct. Be aware of deadlines as I was not. 
Application has to be in within 30 days of the online application & within 14 days of the Biometrics.
Make sure u have all relevant documents ready first as that is where I went wrong.


----------



## paulincville

I've spent weeks getting our documents together. All that's left is the marriage certificate and the biometrics receipt. I don't want to do this again because I screwed it up. I've been driving my soon-to-be wife nuts 

I appreciate all your help...one last thing..the correct Sheffield address.


----------



## maegantee

RUBY_TUESDAY4 said:


> Correct. Be aware of deadlines as I was not.
> Application has to be in within 30 days of the online application & within 14 days of the Biometrics.
> Make sure u have all relevant documents ready first as that is where I went wrong.


Uh oh!

We submitted our application April 23rd and I'm scheduling Biometrics for either Friday or Monday. 

So as long as our package is sent by the 23rd we'll be okay? 

Also, what is the best service to send a priority through? FedEx or DHL or UPS?

Thanks


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4

That timeline sounds fine.
Sheffield address: 

International Operations and Visas 
6 Millsands 
Vulcan House 
Sheffield 
S3 8NH 
United Kingdom 

My Husband sent his documents to me so I posted our application here in UK. I opened a FedEx account online & printed a return address waybill to be sent back to my Husband in the US. It seems most people on here use FedEx


----------



## paulincville

Thank you for the help!


----------



## chrisburg

Bucule said:


> Type of Visa: Settlement - Spouse (Non-Priority Service)
> Date Application Submitted: 22th March
> Date of Biometrics and Documents given : 22th April 2014
> Documents Received in Sheffield: No confirmation
> Decision Reached: Waiting
> Visa Received: Waiting
> 
> I was wondering why they still didnt send me any confirmation that they got the documentation, making me worried. The agency teleperformance said they are sending it in Warsaw, Poland and im applying from Macedonia. Anyone have any answer on this ?
> Fingers crossed ill hear from them soon ...



Not sure exactly how they handle applications received in from the TELs as you have in FYROM, but if it's like the VACs you most likely will not receive confirmation of the documents having been received, so will need to wait until you receive your passport back in the post, or alternatively call the customer service line (you pay per minute) to see what the status of your application is.

Applications made in the Euromed region go to various Decision Centres according to where the application was made. The DCs are Moscow, Warsaw, Paris, and Croydon, if I recall correctly. Applications from most of Eastern Europe, including FYROM, go to the DC in Warsaw. Exception would be for example Cyprus, which goes to Croydon.


----------



## chelseycarr

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
Date biometrics taken: Feb 20, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS verified March 10, 2013 but received confirmation email on March 12, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: n/a
Date your visa was received: still waiting...


Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to give a little update because I know it weirdly makes me feel better to read other peoples' updates. So, last Thursday, the 1st of May, I emailed the UKBA to ask what the progress was on my application. We received an email back on Friday saying it has yet to be looked at and they hope to get to it in a few weeks.

Because of this email and the torturous wait, my partner and I decided to go ahead and pay for priority on Monday. We have been apart since November, and have repeatedly had to cancel plans, tickets, and trips that we had planned last year due to this ridiculously long waiting period. 

I will update when we hear anything new. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Joppa

With a projected wait of about 2 months, you were probably near the top of the queue and your case was due to be looked at in the next week or so, but anyway, since you have now paid for priority, we'll see how you get on.


----------



## siennalu88

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 Youth Mobility
Date biometrics taken: Apr 16, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa was received: received email today 8 May 2014.


Hi all,

I have received an email today stating 'Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can be collected from the Visa Application Centre in 3 days etc etc'

Does this mean it has been approved? If there had been an issue would I have been contacted about that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Picklez

chelseycarr said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
> Date biometrics taken: Feb 20, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS verified March 10, 2013 but received confirmation email on March 12, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: n/a
> Date your visa was received: still waiting...
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to give a little update because I know it weirdly makes me feel better to read other peoples' updates. So, last Thursday, the 1st of May, I emailed the UKBA to ask what the progress was on my application. We received an email back on Friday saying it has yet to be looked at and they hope to get to it in a few weeks.
> 
> Because of this email and the torturous wait, my partner and I decided to go ahead and pay for priority on Monday. We have been apart since November, and have repeatedly had to cancel plans, tickets, and trips that we had planned last year due to this ridiculously long waiting period.
> 
> I will update when we hear anything new. Good luck to everyone!


and it weirdly makes me feel better to read yours! thanks for posting! 

also- while absolutely agreeing with joppa's assessment of the timing and probably being near the top of the pile (tips hat to joppa)...
i just wanted to add that from watching several forums, i know of at least 6 spouse settlement people who have upgraded to priority since may 1st. each one of them will have gone directly to the top of the pile, so while you were likely close already, you were well smart to upgrade to not get buried again!
mine is fianceé settlement, and i also upgraded-- hence paying close attention to who and how many, etc. 
best of luck to you with yours- spouse settlement priority seems to go VERY quickly...

just wish the same were true for fianceé! *sigh*


----------



## teaandscones

Can't believe my hubby got his via!!!! 
Type of Visa: Settlement - Spouse (non Priority) 
Country applied: Shenzhen china 
Date Application Submitted: 26th march 2014 
Date of Biometrics: 26th march 2014
Visa Received: 8th may 

Crying laughing and smiling this morning! Thank you ever so much @joppa for all your help x


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4

Congratulations! &#55357;&#56478;&#55357;&#56478;


----------



## gillapple

gillapple said:


> Country applying from: Pretoria, South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK Spousal Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 01/04/2014 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 03/04/2014
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Projected timeline given: -
> 
> Will update when I hear anything....





We got the Visa today!!! For any other people waiting - the Teleperformance center do not notify you when the visa is ready.... 

So track your process here:
ukvi-international.faq-help.com

when they advised us the decision was made, we just had to drive through to check if our stuff was back at the teleperformance office...

hope this helps someone


----------



## paulincville

Congratulations! So happy for you


----------



## gillapple

paulincville said:


> Congratulations! So happy for you


Thank you very much


----------



## jbleu

*Update
*
Engaged: Sept 12th 2013
Married: January 6th 2014
Type of Visa applied: Settlement - non priority
Online application completed: March 1st 2014
Biometrics completed: March 24th 2014
Application packet mailed: March 28th 2014
Documents delivered by FedEx: March 31st 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield: April 3rd 2014
*Upgraded to priority service: May 2nd 2014
*

Since I've purchased the priority service last week, It appears as though they are now reviewing my documents. I've received an email requesting additional information:

_Documents required:
·  Your sponsor’s bank statements to corroborate with his wage slips for the months Sept 2013 – Nov 2013 and February 2014_

Would I need to have these bank statements officially stamped or can we send me a scanned copy of his online account and also send them a printed copy of it?


----------



## paulincville

Engaged: Sept 12th 2013
Married: January 6th 2014
Online application completed: March 1st 2014
Biometrics completed: March 24th 2014
Application packet mailed: March 28th 2014
Documents delivered by FedEx: March 31st 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield: April 3rd 2014
*Upgraded to priority service: May 2nd 2014
*

Since I've purchased the priority service last week, It appears as though they are now reviewing my documents. I've received an email requesting additional information:

_


jbleu said:



Documents required:
· Your sponsor’s bank statements to corroborate with his wage slips for the months Sept 2013 – Nov 2013 and February 2014

Click to expand...

_


jbleu said:


> Would I need to have these bank statements officially stamped or can we send me a scanned copy of his online account and also send them a printed copy of it?


You're going to want to have them stamped at the bank and each page signed. Our bank was happy to assist free of charge. Good luck!


----------



## jbleu

Awesome. Will do that and thanks!


----------



## Hertsfem

gillapple said:


> We got the Visa today!!! For any other people waiting - the Teleperformance center do not notify you when the visa is ready....
> 
> So track your process here:
> ukvi-international.faq-help.com
> 
> when they advised us the decision was made, we just had to drive through to check if our stuff was back at the teleperformance office...
> 
> hope this helps someone


Congrats gillapple 

So that's about 5 weeks? and all those holidays 

My daughter in law will be applying from Harare early next month and I think they are processed in Pretoria so holding thumbs it does'nt take any longer than yours


----------



## paulincville

jbleu said:


> Awesome. Will do that and thanks!


By the way, the bank will not sign paperwork that they didn't create, at least ours wouldn't. I would suggest having them print the statements.


----------



## jbleu

Thank you paulincville!


----------



## Half-English

paulincville said:


> Engaged: Sept 12th 2013
> Married: January 6th 2014
> Online application completed: March 1st 2014
> Biometrics completed: March 24th 2014
> Application packet mailed: March 28th 2014
> Documents delivered by FedEx: March 31st 2014
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: April 3rd 2014
> *Upgraded to priority service: May 2nd 2014
> *
> 
> Since I've purchased the priority service last week, It appears as though they are now reviewing my documents. I've received an email requesting additional information:
> 
> _
> 
> You're going to want to have them stamped at the bank and each page signed. Our bank was happy to assist free of charge. Good luck!_


_

I have a question,what if your bank doesn't have branches where you can go in and have statements stamped and signed (USAA)? I sent a CD with the electronic copies that my bank provides along with printed copies and an explanation as to why I didn't have originals to send._


----------



## spbos

Half-English said:


> I have a question,what if your bank doesn't have branches where you can go in and have statements stamped and signed (USAA)? I sent a CD with the electronic copies that my bank provides along with printed copies and an explanation as to why I didn't have originals to send.


UKBA is very specific about bank statements. You have three options 

1. Send the original statements to them. This assumes that you receive paper statements.
2. Or take the e-statements to a branch and ask them to stamp on every page 
3. Or ask them to give you a cover letter saying that the prints of the e-statements are authentic.

I have accounts with Bank of America. None of the above three worked for me. I receive e-statements and the branch refused to do option 2 or 3 . However, I placed an online request for paper copies of the e-statements. After 10 days they sent me the copies on their official stationaries and with a cover letter. I submitted these. 

I am not sure if they will accept your CD.


----------



## Kamarj

they wont look at your CD


----------



## adam1986

Just as an FYI, I just printed off e-statements and highlighted the lines where the money going in matched my payslips. They weren't stamped or authorised in any way. I think if you have all the other financial documentation in order (payslips, letter from your employer) then e-statements might be fine.

As people have said though it probably is better to get them done officially if at all possible but I just didn't get the chance before submission.


----------



## Half-English

*E-statements*

Thanks everyone for your help. I had everything else along with my bank statements so hopefully they will accept it. I tried everything I could to get "original" statements but I'm still going back and forth with the bank and I had to submit my application. 

My husbands payslips were also printed off because his employer would not provide paper payslips. They almost wouldn't provide a letter confirming his employment either but he called everyday until they did. Not sure if this is just an American business thing but everyone is going to online only and won't provide paper copies. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## paulincville

Good luck! Can't wait to see your post saying you've received your visa!


----------



## Half-English

paulincville said:


> Good luck! Can't wait to see your post saying you've received your visa!


Thank you paulincville! I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## spbos

An update:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9 April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 11 April 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 April 2014
Email received visa is under Process: 30 April 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Office 
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: waiting 
-----------------------------

Used the web chat function at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ to inquire about the status. They said that it is still waiting for an ECO to take a look at it.

I have a air ticket on May 16. I guess I am going to miss it.


----------



## Lou_elaine

*How to pay premium fee after submitting UK visa application*

How did you pay for the premium fee when visa application is pending?


chelseycarr said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
> Date biometrics taken: Feb 20, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS verified March 10, 2013 but received confirmation email on March 12, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: n/a
> Date your visa was received: still waiting...
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to give a little update because I know it weirdly makes me feel better to read other peoples' updates. So, last Thursday, the 1st of May, I emailed the UKBA to ask what the progress was on my application. We received an email back on Friday saying it has yet to be looked at and they hope to get to it in a few weeks.
> 
> Because of this email and the torturous wait, my partner and I decided to go ahead and pay for priority on Monday. We have been apart since November, and have repeatedly had to cancel plans, tickets, and trips that we had planned last year due to this ridiculously long waiting period.
> 
> I will update when we hear anything new. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Lou_elaine

Non settlement business visitor visa (non priority)
Mailed April 22, 2014
Received confirmation email from New York Apr 25, 2014
Projected processing time: 9 business days
Current status: waiting

Am I the only non settlement case here? So stressful waiting. Should have used priority. Can I switch to priority now? how? Can't reach any live person in New York! Please kindly help.

Thanks.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Waiting stinks!*

Lou-Elaine-
I would say you are very close to a resolution: but if money is no object I have seen where you can upgrade to priority service. I know the waiting stinks: I haven't seen my family since August of 2013.
My best advice is to hang on there 1 more week: I would bet a pepsi that you hear something as you are right within the timeframe. Good luck!


----------



## gruzie89

country applying: US
type of visa: spouse visa settlement (non priority)
online applications made: march 11th
biometrics: march 18th
confirmation from Sheffield: march 20th
visa status: waiting!!

so discouraging. I know the average wait is 2 months but are all the visa's who switched over to priority reburying my application? I feel like its never going to get to the top. are there other people who stayed non priority and are in the same boat? I don't have the money to switch, moving over seas is expensive enough and so close to when I should hear back anyways...ugh.


----------



## Lou_elaine

Thanks touchline dad. My flight is on May 17th, so I'm really anxious. I'm ready to pay for priority service, but other than fax the receipt, is there an email address I can send it to? Thanks a lot.


----------



## biscuitt

gruzie89 said:


> country applying: US
> type of visa: spouse visa settlement (non priority)
> online applications made: march 11th
> biometrics: march 18th
> confirmation from Sheffield: march 20th
> visa status: waiting!!
> 
> so discouraging. I know the average wait is 2 months but are all the visa's who switched over to priority reburying my application? I feel like its never going to get to the top. are there other people who stayed non priority and are in the same boat? I don't have the money to switch, moving over seas is expensive enough and so close to when I should hear back anyways...ugh.


Application received March 12th, non priority, and still waiting


----------



## H1ppy

Aargh - missed a recorded delivery package for my wife this morning - can only be from the visa peeps. Now we spend the weekend wondering if it was a request for more information, or our stuff back - aaaaargh!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

How annoying! However, if it was a request for more documents, I think they would have emailed you.


----------



## H1ppy

arty:man, do it hope so. I if it is our documents, that means that a non priority uk spouse visa (upgraded from fiancé, British husband Afrikaans wife) took seven weeks from first posting the documents to receiving them back. Let's see and I'll update the full timeframe for everyone once we know


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Sounds about right*

That would be about the right timeframe. Good Luck!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## grasshopper33

Type of Visa: Settlement - Spouse (Priority Service)
Date Application Submitted: 7th May 2014
Date of Biometrics and Documents given : 9th May 2014
Documents Received in Sheffield: No confirmation 
Decision Reached: Waiting 
Visa Received: Waiting 

Thanks for all the help and support whilst getting my documents together. It was nerve-wracking to send out the papers (wrapped in string) we've been working so hard to compile and get EXACTLY right. Breathing and hoping for the best, and as Joppa says, Relax!


----------



## Hertsfem

H1ppy said:


> arty:man, do it hope so. I if it is our documents, that means that a non priority uk spouse visa (upgraded from fiancé, British husband Afrikaans wife) took seven weeks from first posting the documents to receiving them back. Let's see and I'll update the full timeframe for everyone once we know



Have you applied within the UK or from SA?


----------



## H1ppy

Hertsfem said:


> Have you applied within the UK or from SA?


This one is from the uk. The first one was ZA, and a lot quicker, oddly....


----------



## H1ppy

H1ppy said:


> Hi guys, long time lurker, first time poster here. This site, and this thread, have been epic in supporting my wifes application to get here (purely through responses to others), so I thought to alleviate the frustration of waiting for an FLR(m) application result to appear, I would share our experiences. Situation is, my wife started out coming as my fiancee from South Africa (I'm a British born UK national), and we are now waiting for the first settlement visa to be processed. So, Firstly, the fiancee timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: South africa
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): December 6th 2013
> Date biometrics taken: 19th December 2013
> Date documentation was received by Pretoria: December 19th 2013 (in person)
> Email received visa is under Process: Never received
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Projected timeline given: Up to twelve weeks
> Date your visa was received: 8th January 2014
> 
> Despite the wait over the festive period, it went without hiccup and was, although stressful and nailbiting, largely a good experience overall. Good work Visa Guys SA
> 
> One word of advice - we had no idea my fiancee needed a TB test as part of the application, and the process was delayed a week to get that; thankfully, the visa service have a content checking service as part of the application, meaning no delays
> 
> We then married on the 15th March - best day of my life
> 
> We are now waiting for the transition to married visa:
> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (1st time) - Non priority postal service
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 21st March 2014 (online, and paperwork sent)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24th March 2014
> Letter arrived stating documents was received : 28th March 2014
> Request for biometrics: 4th April 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 7th April 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: 8 weeks, according to the UKBA website
> Date your visa was received: Not arrived yet
> 
> Everyone in the processing queue - I feel your pain, it takes it's time and it's not fun. We have the added joy of finding out we are pregnant in the interim, which is amazing, but also means we kinda want the visa process done to be able to move forward. Good news is, wifey is completely covered by our brilliant NHS services, and so we don't have to worry about that in the interim.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all of you - those starting the rollercoaster, those who are settled, and everyone inbetween. If anyone has any settlement visa timelines for this year, please share so we can keep speculating on when we will hear back!
> 
> EDIT: got my dates wrong, d'oh


hetsfem, I hope this might give you some comfort


----------



## Hertsfem

H1ppy said:


> hetsfem, I hope this might give you some comfort


Thanks for that and congratulations on your visa and pending new arrival 

My DIL is applying from Harare but I think they are processed in Pretoria. We had to wait for citizenship for my grandson (which we now have) and now it's her spouse visa. English test done but she had a hicup with the TB test but will have to hold thumbs for that one. That is the last hurdle now. All going well the application should be in around the month end. It's been a very long drawn out process for them as they have been together all of two weeks during the last year 

Phew it's gonna be one hell of a family Xmas that's for sure :cheer2:


----------



## thesmokies

Type of Visa: Settlement - Spouse non priority
Documents Received in Sheffield: March 26, 2014 
Decision Reached: Waiting 
Visa Received: Waiting


----------



## ElieBen

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiancé Visa (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 10th April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 17th April 2014
Date documentation shipped to Sheffield: 23rd April 2014
Date documentation received by UKVI: 28th April 2014
Email received visa is under process: 28th April 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date decision was reached: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting

I really hope to have some good news by the three week marker of the 19th of May.

My stomach is in knots but I wish us all the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gruzie89

biscuitt said:


> Application received March 12th, non priority, and still waiting


Glad to know I'm not the only one but bummed you're a week ahead of me and haven't heard. I emailed them two days ago to ask about progress. This week is 8 weeks. Hopefully you hear soon so I do too!


----------



## H1ppy

Update for all you peeps in the waiting queue  :
Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (1st time) - Non priority postal service
Date application submitted (online or in person): 21st March 2014 (online, and paperwork sent)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24th March 2014
Letter arrived stating documents was received : 28th March 2014
Request for biometrics: 4th April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 7th April 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks, according to the UKBA website
Paperwork returned with confirmation of visa: 10 May 2014 (Acceptance letter was dated 8th May)
Date your visa/Biometric card was received: Not arrived yet

YAAAY! Mrs Hippy is already on the job hunt, itching to get out and start being a productive member of the community 

Based on this, it seems UK sent, non-priority is running at about 7 weeks, which is pretty good to be honest 

Good luck to all of those waiting, a few of you who posted recently are likely to be close to resolution.


----------



## grasshopper33

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife (Priority)
Date application submitted online: 7th May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 9th May 2014
Date paperwork was sent by FedEx: 9th May 2014 
Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 12th May 2014
Email received visa is under Process: Waiting
Email received that a decision has been made: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting

And Congrats Hippy family!


----------



## gatrgurl305

Congrats to you! So happy for you!


----------



## Picklez

> ***We are currently experiencing technical difficulties despatching documents with FedEx and there will unfortunately be delays in despatching documents with this courier service. Applicants who have provided an account number for FedEx may wish to provide an account number for a different provider. (09/05/14)***


apologies if this has been discussed already, but i just emailed the Sheffield office, and received an auto-confirmation that had this alert in big red font right at the top. (it also went on to say they're taking 20 days, instead of 2, to reply to messages! hoping that's a typo...)

i'm just wondering if anyone has suggestions for another carrier to deliver to the US? i used fedex. oh, the drama that was involved in getting that return ticket in the first place! 
any suggestions would be very welcome!


----------



## gatrgurl305

Picklez said:


> apologies if this has been discussed already, but i just emailed the Sheffield office, and received an auto-confirmation that had this alert in big red font right at the top. (it also went on to say they're taking 20 days, instead of 2, to reply to messages! hoping that's a typo...)
> 
> i'm just wondering if anyone has suggestions for another carrier to deliver to the US? i used fedex. oh, the drama that was involved in getting that return ticket in the first place!
> any suggestions would be very welcome!


Sorry to hear that Picklez  It was super frustrating for me as well to create the return label via FedEx. Has anyone else on the forum received that message?

Others on the forum posted about UPS and DHL. Look into those.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Piclez,

I found this...

UPS: Creating a Return


----------



## Picklez

gatrgurl305 said:


> Piclez,
> 
> I found this...
> 
> UPS: Creating a Return


thank you!


----------



## grasshopper33

Picklez said:


> apologies if this has been discussed already, but i just emailed the Sheffield office, and received an auto-confirmation that had this alert in big red font right at the top. (it also went on to say they're taking 20 days, instead of 2, to reply to messages! hoping that's a typo...)
> 
> i'm just wondering if anyone has suggestions for another carrier to deliver to the US? i used fedex. oh, the drama that was involved in getting that return ticket in the first place!
> any suggestions would be very welcome!


Thanks for the heads up! I included a FedEx return envelope and shipping label in my packet. I have now opened a UPS account as a back-up.


----------



## Gulet

Settlement Visa - Fiance/non Priority
Country applied from: USA
Date online app: 20 March 2014
Date biometrics taken: 30 March 2014
Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at Sheffield: 4 April 2014
Date visa issued /date passport received: Waiting......


----------



## Dewytwix

Hi all,

Country of Origin: USA
Visa: UK Fiance settlement (Priority)
Online application: 14 March 2014 (while still in UK with Fiance)
BioMetrics: 15 Apr 2014 (once back in US)
Sent Pkg to Sheffield via UPS: 15 Apr 2014
UPS Tracking confirmed delivery: 17 Apr 2014
Email confirmation package received at Sheffield: 26 Apr 2014
Decision made notification: 13 May 2014
UPS Tracking No. provided in notification email 

The Relief!!!!!!


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4

What a great timeline! Praying for a similar one!
Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Dewytwix

RUBY_TUESDAY4 said:


> What a great timeline! Praying for a similar one!
> Congratulations!! xx


My fingers are :fingerscrossed: for everyone still waiting...waiting to be with your loved one and not knowing when or if, well it's a form of torture truthfully. I am hoping we're all with our partners as soon as possible :hug:


----------



## spbos

Dewytwix said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Country of Origin: USA
> Visa: UK Fiance settlement (Priority)
> Online application: 14 March 2014 (while still in UK with Fiance)
> BioMetrics: 15 Apr 2014 (once back in US)
> Sent Pkg to Sheffield via UPS: 15 Apr 2014
> UPS Tracking confirmed delivery: 17 Apr 2014
> Email confirmation package received at Sheffield: 26 Apr 2014
> Decision made notification: 13 May 2014
> UPS Tracking No. provided in notification email
> 
> The Relief!!!!!!


Congratulations. I am desperately waiting for some news. I just noticed that there is a 9-day gap between receipt of your package at Sheffield and the email confirmation. Is there a reason behind that? Have a safe trip.


----------



## grasshopper33

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife (Priority)
Date application submitted online: 7th May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 9th May 2014
Date paperwork was sent by FedEx: 9th May 2014 
Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 12th May 2014
Email received visa is under Process: 13th May 2014
Email received that a decision has been made: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting

The e-mail I received today also confirms that my app is priority, I was glad to see that! I was a bit worried because on the VFS website you have to choose "New York," as there is no option for Sheffield. Looks like that works out alright.


----------



## Dewytwix

spbos said:


> Congratulations. I am desperately waiting for some news. I just noticed that there is a 9-day gap between receipt of your package at Sheffield and the email confirmation. Is there a reason behind that? Have a safe trip.


I think it was mostly due to the Holiday (Easter), it was a 4-day weekend for them. I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## Dewytwix

spbos said:


> Congratulations. I am desperately waiting for some news. I just noticed that there is a 9-day gap between receipt of your package at Sheffield and the email confirmation. Is there a reason behind that? Have a safe trip.


Yours was only a few days behind mine...Let's hope the end of the week or Next week should bring you some good news!!!


----------



## spbos

Dewytwix said:


> Yours was only a few days behind mine...Let's hope the end of the week or Next week should bring you some good news!!!


Thank you. Yes, I hope I will hear from them in the next couple of days. I am very happy for you.


----------



## gruzie89

This is the 8th week for me, I got an email saying my stuff was received on the 20th of March. I got a reply I an email I sent asking about progress that said it's still waiting to be looked at and they can't give me a time frame when it will be. So irritated.


----------



## Dewytwix

gruzie89 said:


> This is the 8th week for me, I got an email saying my stuff was received on the 20th of March. I got a reply I an email I sent asking about progress that said it's still waiting to be looked at and they can't give me a time frame when it will be. So irritated.


I sent an email last week asking for an update and was told "an ECO has not assessed your application", but less than a week later I got the "we've made a decision". So it doesn't take them long (I'm assuming, if everything is in order) to actually make the decision once they open our packages. You're so close! Any day now...

And I saw someone else on here who got the same not evaluated yet reply only to get their decision made email a couple of hours later. Stay positive


----------



## ElieBen

Dewytwix said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Country of Origin: USA
> Visa: UK Fiance settlement (Priority)
> Online application: 14 March 2014 (while still in UK with Fiance)
> BioMetrics: 15 Apr 2014 (once back in US)
> Sent Pkg to Sheffield via UPS: 15 Apr 2014
> UPS Tracking confirmed delivery: 17 Apr 2014
> Email confirmation package received at Sheffield: 26 Apr 2014
> Decision made notification: 13 May 2014
> UPS Tracking No. provided in notification email
> 
> The Relief!!!!!!


Congratulations !
We have applied for the exact same visa with priority processing, just two days behind you and this gives me great hope. Did they tell you anything about the decision in the e-mail, whether you've been rejected or not (though I'm assuming you've been approved) ?

Also, does anyone have the direct email address for the UKVI in Sheffield where I can supply details for an alternate account following the issues they're having charging FedEx accounts ? We're making a UPS account tonight and sending that information forward just in case !

Thank you :ear:


----------



## grasshopper33

Ask at this address: [email protected]


----------



## blah2014

applying for spouse visa from us non-priority
sheffield received docs on feb 20th and i got the confirmation email feb 25th
got the "decision made" email may 8th
received the visa via fedex may 12th
noticed the issue date of the visa was april 28th. why it took so long to get to me after that is another mystery.
oh well. it's over.


----------



## krs12345

*Visa timeline*

Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa (settlement)
Place of application: Bahrain
Date application submitted (online): 4th April 2014 
Date biometrics taken: 4th April 2014 
Date documentation was sent to Abu Dhabi for processing 5th April
Projected timeline given: Up to 3 Months
Date visa was resolved: 17th April 2014
Date your visa was received: 22nd April 2014

It was really a miracle and amazing as we expected it would take the 3 months!!
Just follow all the instructions given by the visa office/partner for the documents - dont miss anything out - and make sure you provide all the evidence needed. Then you should be fine. It was really a great service and all the worries were not necessary - if your case is genuine - then the visa should be approved.


----------



## Dewytwix

ElieBen said:


> Congratulations !
> We have applied for the exact same visa with priority processing, just two days behind you and this gives me great hope. Did they tell you anything about the decision in the e-mail, whether you've been rejected or not (though I'm assuming you've been approved) ?
> 
> Also, does anyone have the direct email address for the UKVI in Sheffield where I can supply details for an alternate account following the issues they're having charging FedEx accounts ? We're making a UPS account tonight and sending that information forward just in case !
> 
> Thank you :ear:


 The email only says a decision has been made, we're sending back your stuff, and here's your tracking number. I am assuming approval as they never contacted me for any clarification or additional information or documents. Also we used an immigration solicitor back in the UK to help us put our package together, I feel really confident we included everything and even exceeded all the requirements. But I should know definitely by Thursday as UPS says that's when I can expect delivery .

Sorry the only email I know of is the general inquiry one. Hope to see your good news posted in the next couple days!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dewytwix

blah2014 said:


> applying for spouse visa from us non-priority
> sheffield received docs on feb 20th and i got the confirmation email feb 25th
> got the "decision made" email may 8th
> received the visa via fedex may 12th
> noticed the issue date of the visa was april 28th. why it took so long to get to me after that is another mystery.
> oh well. it's over.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## spbos

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9 April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 11 April 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 April 2014
Email received visa is under Process: 30 April 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Office 
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: waiting 

Update: I had sent an email to UKVI. This is what they say : 

' ....the visa application has not yet been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO). Please be aware that we might have a 2-3 working days delay regarding the 'live' application. Our standards say that we will process: -90 per cent of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98 per cent within 6 weeks and 100 per cent within 12 weeks of the application date; -and 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date. We hope that this has answered your query.'


----------



## Wicket76

Wicket76 said:


> Settlement Visa - for Wife
> Country applied from: Toronto, Canada
> Date online app: 29 March 2014
> Date submitted docs: 2 April 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 2 April 2014
> Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at Sheffield: 5 April 2014
> Date 2nd email notifying additional documentation required: 5 April 2014
> Additional Document Sent and confirmation received: 7 April 2014
> Date visa issued /date passport received: Waiting......
> 
> Hoping to hear soon as we have flights booked for 19 May, which was on the application. I can't seem to track as I wasn't provided with a reference number of any sort.


Decision email received yesterday with DHL tracking code. Will have it tonight. Email also just stated a decision had been made....so I assume this is approved. We fly out Monday night!


----------



## gatrgurl305

Congrats Wicket76....Such great news. Have a safe flight!


----------



## gatrgurl305

Congrats Blah2014!


----------



## Picklez

APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY, my turn has come!! 

2 things- 1- i didn't get a confirmation email. i actually contacted them to let them know that i wasn't receiving auto-replies (from the tracking system, which says 'a confirmation email has been sent'), and that if anyone had tried to request further information from me, i hadn't received anything. phrased much clearer than that, of course!
the reply from the most EXCELLENT J Colton said that no, i hadn't been contacted, but that they could confirm we'd been APPROVED! and the visa would be printed and sent out. also mentioning that 'this could take several days.'--- ouch. 
2- i got a tracking message at 1:50 am, saying my application was still waiting to be looked at. the message from J Colton telling me it was approved came at 7.50am (US time).
if tracking tells you it's not reviewed, that doesn't apparently mean it will still take forever- it can go VERY quickly once they get to it! (either that, or tracking isn't working right, in which case it STILL only means it's not done YET.)  so-- don't let tracking get you too despondent! 

it seems things are moving along a little, so i'm hoping and praying for all those still waiting- may it be fast, and may it be POSITIVE!!

nyclon, joppa, and all of those who help and encourage others here--- you are heroes.
you will never know just how much of a difference you make in the lives of others.
i mean every word of that. THANK YOU!


edited to include:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee- settlement UPGRADED TO PRIORITY May 1st
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 18, 2014 (online). 
Date biometrics taken: appointment sched. for 21/3/2014
Date documentation was FedEx'd to UK Border Agency office: 29/3/14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4/4/14 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none given. 100% within 24 weeks.
Confirmation Email received: May 14th, 2014
Date your visa was received:


----------



## grasshopper33

Brilliant news Picklez! So happy for you!  I am wondering... how do you track the progress and how soon can you track it?


----------



## spbos

Picklez said:


> APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY, my turn has come!!
> 
> 2 things- 1- i didn't get a confirmation email. i actually contacted them to let them know that i wasn't receiving auto-replies (from the tracking system, which says 'a confirmation email has been sent'), and that if anyone had tried to request further information from me, i hadn't received anything. phrased much clearer than that, of course!
> the reply from the most EXCELLENT J Colton said that no, i hadn't been contacted, but that they could confirm we'd been APPROVED! and the visa would be printed and sent out. also mentioning that 'this could take several days.'--- ouch.
> 2- i got a tracking message at 1:50 am, saying my application was still waiting to be looked at. the message from J Colton telling me it was approved came at 7.50am (US time).
> if tracking tells you it's not reviewed, that doesn't apparently mean it will still take forever- it can go VERY quickly once they get to it! (either that, or tracking isn't working right, in which case it STILL only means it's not done YET.)  so-- don't let tracking get you too despondent!


Congratulations. That is great news! I have the same question. How did you receive a tracking message at 1:50 am? How do you track the progress? Did you use [email protected]? Thanks and happy journey.


----------



## Picklez

grasshopper33 said:


> Brilliant news Picklez! So happy for you!  I am wondering... how do you track the progress and how soon can you track it?


hi grasshopper, and spbos! thanks!!

it's not so much a 'track the progress' system, as a 'get an update about if it's still in queue' system-- if that makes sense!

as i understand it, applications from SOME countries can be checked up on during the process. they call it tracking. i call it ping-a-package.

https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/

that's the link. you can choose the method you'd like to use, tho phone costs per minute. email has gotten me a response the next day, each time (only used twice), and each has just told me that it's still in queue, waiting to be looked at by an officer. 

others who have used it have gotten responses saying that their application is under review, so it seems that they just trot over and find where your package is at, and let you know. lol
(i like to imagine elves in santa's workshop. it keeps me from turning into the grinch.)

as for how soon you can use it- you get a confirmation email when your package arrives in Sheffield (well, most people do. someone here said they didn't, and it had been weeks!), so i would think that any time after you receive confirmation from the courier or UKVI that the package has arrived, you could check? the system is new with the new website, as far as i know, so really, that's pretty much the size of it!


----------



## grasshopper33

Thanks a mil Picklez! So helpful


----------



## spbos

Thanks, Picklez. It is very helpful.


----------



## liz2616

Spbos
Looks like your timeline is the same as ours! Applied online 6 April
Biometric 11 April
Received in Sheffield 28 April
Confirmation email 1 May
Now the horrible wait.....
Let me know when you hear something!!!


----------



## jbleu

Awesome - Thank you very much Picklez!
And Congratulations on your visa approval! 
Safe travels =)


----------



## Pallykin

*How long are priority applications taking?*

For priority applications, what has been the typical time lately from the application arriving in Sheffield to notification that the application has been processed, assuming no additional info requested? I have the impression from reading this thread that it is currently about 2-3 weeks.

I've been following the non-priority timelines, which seem to be 2-3 months, but possibly trending shorter in the past few weeks. 

Now I'm considering applying priority despite the cost. I've noticed that people are frequently mentioning that they applied regular, and then upgraded to priority when they couldn't stand to wait any longer. I'd hate to both wait *and* pay the premium.


----------



## liz2616

Pallykin,

My husbands application was tracked & delivered by UPS in Sheffield on Apr 28, priority. We got the email saying they had received and were processing it on May 1.
Now the wait - going by other posts we're hoping to hear any day now. Hopefully flying there together on the 22nd.

Good Luck!


----------



## liz2616

Thanks Picklez!
I went back onto the link you posted and they've added webchat back! Cheaper than calling and quicker than the email option. 
Unfortunately, all they could tell me was a decision has not been made and they are still working on it. And I couldn't get her to clarify if that meant they were looking at it or it was still waiting to be assigned to a clearance officer. 
Asked her what statuses she can see and I think they are pretty much limited to no decision, approved, refused.


----------



## spbos

Pallykin said:


> For priority applications, what has been the typical time lately from the application arriving in Sheffield to notification that the application has been processed, assuming no additional info requested? I have the impression from reading this thread that it is currently about 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I've been following the non-priority timelines, which seem to be 2-3 months, but possibly trending shorter in the past few weeks.
> 
> Now I'm considering applying priority despite the cost. I've noticed that people are frequently mentioning that they applied regular, and then upgraded to priority when they couldn't stand to wait any longer. I'd hate to both wait *and* pay the premium.


I think it is worth spending the money and take the priority route. This waiting for a ECO to take a look at your application is not pleasant at all


----------



## spbos

liz2616 said:


> Spbos
> Looks like your timeline is the same as ours! Applied online 6 April
> Biometric 11 April
> Received in Sheffield 28 April
> Confirmation email 1 May
> Now the horrible wait.....
> Let me know when you hear something!!!


Hi liz2616, Yes, ours is the same time line. I had an air ticket for tomorrow (I had booked it 3 months ago. I am going to miss it. However, there is a good chance that you will be able to travel on May 22. 

I just had that webchat with them. It was not helpful. They just said that it is in process. I assume an ECO is currently looking at my application. That is because yesterday I had an email from them saying - it is still waiting in the queue. From other posts, it appears that if your documents are in order, the actual processing does not take long. So hope we will hear from the soon. Good luck.


----------



## liz2616

spbos

Here's hoping for hearing something tomorrow!

Good luck!


----------



## alwayneritchie

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Civil Partnership - Priority
Date Application Completed: March 30, 2014
Date biometrics taken: April 2, 2014
Date Documents Received at Consulate in New York: April 7, 2014 (WRONG LOCATION)
Date Documents Returned to Me: April 11, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency: April 16, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: None

I was asked to provide additional documents (Sponsor's bank statements) on May 1st, 2014
Provided additional documents: May 6th (after some issues with document size)
Decision Made Email: May 15, 2014

Visa received: Still waiting.... 

Can anyone tell me how long it typically takes to actually receive the visa after the Decision Email? Thanks! Soooo nervous


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Ours took a week but Easter intervened


----------



## liz2616

alwayneritchie said:


> Country applying from: USA Type of visa applied for: Civil Partnership - Priority Date Application Completed: March 30, 2014 Date biometrics taken: April 2, 2014 Date Documents Received at Consulate in New York: April 7, 2014 (WRONG LOCATION) Date Documents Returned to Me: April 11, 2014 Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency: April 16, 2014 Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Projected timeline given: None I was asked to provide additional documents (Sponsor's bank statements) on May 1st, 2014 Provided additional documents: May 6th (after some issues with document size) Decision Made Email: May 15, 2014 Visa received: Still waiting.... Can anyone tell me how long it typically takes to actually receive the visa after the Decision Email? Thanks! Soooo nervous


How are they shipping it back to you? Did you give them a return label or a courier account #?
Do you have a tracking ref or you could look on your courier account to see if it's been used?


----------



## jbleu

alwayneritchie said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Civil Partnership - Priority
> Date Application Completed: March 30, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: April 2, 2014
> Date Documents Received at Consulate in New York: April 7, 2014 (WRONG LOCATION)
> Date Documents Returned to Me: April 11, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency: April 16, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> 
> I was asked to provide additional documents (Sponsor's bank statements) on May 1st, 2014
> Provided additional documents: May 6th (after some issues with document size)
> Decision Made Email: May 15, 2014
> 
> Visa received: Still waiting....
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long it typically takes to actually receive the visa after the Decision Email? Thanks! Soooo nervous



 Congratulations alwayneritchie! I,too, sent in sponsors bank statements (by request) on May 8th and provided to them by May 12th. This gives me hope that I'll be notified with a decision email soon.

Regarding your question on how long it takes to receive the visa - did you check off priority delivery on your return label and which shipping service did you use?


----------



## SundayB

*Visa Process times from Melbourne?*

Hi 
Does anyone know current processing times from Melbourne for Ancestral Visas?
My (and my child's) biometrics were done last week, and just wanting to know how long people have had to wait for a decision.
Thanks! 
Sunday


----------



## Joppa

About 50% in 2 weeks, the rest in about 3. This was in March so it may be a bit longer as it's getting into a busy time for visa applications.


----------



## SundayB

Thanks Joppa


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxSunny7

Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa (settlement)
Place of application: Mexico
Date application submitted: 2nd April 2014 
Date biometrics taken: 2nd April 2014
Office handling application: Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks
Date visa was resolved: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting

Hello everyone, I have been voraciously reading this thread and thought I might post my situation, hoping anyone will have a word of advice.

I submitted my application in person on April 2nd 2014, two weeks later, on the 16th, we were sent an email asking for my husband's most recent payslips, which we sent the same day and we were told the timeline would be 25 days from the day I submitted the application in person.

I was really impressed by them getting to our papers so soon, and I realise that a) Timelines are an approximate and not set in stone and b) Weekends and bank holidays don't count.

I was just wondering if anyone has an idea of how long it could take from the time they start looking at your application, I am trying not to get anxious but it has been 4 weeks since they contacted us, so I know four weeks ago they were looking at my file, and my first thought was that they can't spend that much time on one case, but a thought has crept into my head, that perhaps people that have paid for the priority service can make the person looking at an application to stop that one and go to the priority one, over and over? I have no idea if this is what happens, I am just trying to be patient and if anyone has any thoughts it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ElieBen

Hi everyone, 
so I received an e-mail from the ECO today requesting my fiancé's tax documents most recent fiscal year and his proof of registry as self-employed. They have all of his bank statements and mini deposits, both certified, along with the financial requirement form. I'm wondering why they're requesting more information and giving us literally 5 days to get the information back to them or risk refusal. Also the HGS tracking told me that an ECO officer had not looked at our application yet, so the accuracy of this service is now deemed unreliable in my eyes, since they e-mailed me AFTER the ECO did.

Documents required:
(a) Evidence of the amount of tax payable, paid and unpaid for the last full financial year.
(b) The following documents for the last full financial year, or for the last two such years (where those documents show the necessary level of gross income as an average of those two years):
(i) annual self-assessment tax return to HMRC (a copy or print-out); (ii) Statement of Account (SA300 or SA302) -
(c) Proof of registration with HMRC as self-employed if available.
(d) Each partner's Unique Tax Reference Number (UTR) and/or the UTR of the partnership or business.

For the (d) bit, I hope they're not asking for my US tax identification number.

My fiancé e-mailed his accountant, explaining the situation and hopes to hear back from him by tomorrow morning, but now the pressure is truly on and I am beginning to panic.

Can anyone recommend a self-employed tax accounting service that can operate on a same-day basis ?
Or is there another way of proving tax paid and unpaid from 6 April 2013 - 5 April 2014 ?

Please advise !


----------



## Joppa

Your sponsor should have contacted his accountant *before *submitting your application, showing the list of documents required on FM1.7 guidance and asking their help in getting them together. Clearly there were omissions in the documents submitted hence the request.


----------



## ElieBen

Joppa, could you please clarify about what this bit means:

_Evidence of the amount of tax payable, paid and unpaid for the last full financial year_

Would that be invoices of my fiancé's or are we completely screwed where we have to mail a form to HMRC and wait for them to determine how much tax he owes ?

I know it sounds like a stupid question and I'm sorry, but I need to know the damage and whether or not the visa can be rescued in the next few days. I did advise my fiancé prior to sending off the visa that I needed this information and he told me I was wrong. Very frustrating stuff.


----------



## Joppa

Usually the self-assessment statement of account contains that information.


----------



## grasshopper33

ElieBen said:


> Hi everyone,
> so I received an e-mail from the ECO today requesting my fiancé's tax documents most recent fiscal year and his proof of registry as self-employed. They have all of his bank statements and mini deposits, both certified, along with the financial requirement form. I'm wondering why they're requesting more information and giving us literally 5 days to get the information back to them or risk refusal. Also the HGS tracking told me that an ECO officer had not looked at our application yet, so the accuracy of this service is now deemed unreliable in my eyes, since they e-mailed me AFTER the ECO did.
> 
> Documents required:
> (a) Evidence of the amount of tax payable, paid and unpaid for the last full financial year.
> (b) The following documents for the last full financial year, or for the last two such years (where those documents show the necessary level of gross income as an average of those two years):
> (i) annual self-assessment tax return to HMRC (a copy or print-out); (ii) Statement of Account (SA300 or SA302) -
> (c) Proof of registration with HMRC as self-employed if available.
> (d) Each partner's Unique Tax Reference Number (UTR) and/or the UTR of the partnership or business.
> 
> For the (d) bit, I hope they're not asking for my US tax identification number.
> 
> My fiancé e-mailed his accountant, explaining the situation and hopes to hear back from him by tomorrow morning, but now the pressure is truly on and I am beginning to panic.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a self-employed tax accounting service that can operate on a same-day basis ?
> Or is there another way of proving tax paid and unpaid from 6 April 2013 - 5 April 2014 ?
> 
> Please advise !


Hi Elie! We also applied under category F. I read the Appendix 2 guidance notes for self-employed over and over, and I realized I didn't understand what they were asking for. I sent the list to my sponsor who gave it to his accountant who knew exactly what to do. Maybe if your sponsor can explain the situation to his accountant it could be expedited. Could you ask for more time? Wish I knew a quicker solution for you.


----------



## StephB2014

My husband has received his Visa today from Pretoria . We are so over the moon. I have been following this forum the whole process to get an idea of processing times and it was really so helpful. We both said we should receive the email yesterday and sure enough it came through yesterday. Here is the timeline for anyone who is still waiting:

Engaged: August 12th 2013
Married: February 8th 2014
Type of Visa applied: Spouse - settlement
Country/ office applied from: South Africa/ Pretoria
Online application completed: April 7th 2014
Biometrics completed: April 10th 2014
Documents delivered to British High Comission in Pretoria: April 11th 2014
Decision email received: 15th May 2014
Visa received: 16th May 2014

My husband will fly over to me in 2 weeks and we can finally put all the stress of waiting behind us and start a proper married life together. Good luck to everyone still waiting :fingerscrossed:, just be patient as possible.

I hope this helps and puts someone's mind at rest.


----------



## jbleu

*Update*

Type of Visa applied: Settlement - Priority (updated as of May 2nd)
Online application completed: March 1st 2014
Biometrics completed: March 24th 2014
Application packet mailed: March 28th 2014
Documents delivered by FedEx: March 31st 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield: April 3rd 2014
Decision email: 
Visa received: 

Received my updates on my application after I emailed the Visa Sheffield office and also the UKVI yesterday:

_Dear sir/madam,

Your application is currently at the end of the process. You should receive an email from us in the near future confirming your tracking number for the despatch of your documents. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with the decision on your application._

-----------------------------------------------------
_Dear _______, Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations International Enquiry Service. The decision on your visa application has been made recently. Your visa application centre will contact you shortly for collection of your documents. We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com _

Hoping for positive results. Can't wait to receive my documents!!!


----------



## grasshopper33

jbleu said:


> *Update*
> 
> Type of Visa applied: Settlement - Priority (updated as of May 2nd)
> Online application completed: March 1st 2014
> Biometrics completed: March 24th 2014
> Application packet mailed: March 28th 2014
> Documents delivered by FedEx: March 31st 2014
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: April 3rd 2014
> Decision email:
> Visa received:
> 
> Received my updates on my application after I emailed the Visa Sheffield office and also the UKVI yesterday:
> 
> _Dear sir/madam,
> 
> Your application is currently at the end of the process. You should receive an email from us in the near future confirming your tracking number for the despatch of your documents. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with the decision on your application._
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> _Dear _______, Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations International Enquiry Service. The decision on your visa application has been made recently. Your visa application centre will contact you shortly for collection of your documents. We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com _
> 
> Hoping for positive results. Can't wait to receive my documents!!!


Positive thoughts for you!!


----------



## Fergood

Hi ElieBen,

My husband is self-employed, so originally I sent in his bank account statements (each one was stamped) and his payslips. I also sent in the documents that he received from his accountant that showed a summary of his earnings, taxes, etc. I had a feeling that his accountant's documents weren't official enough because they were typed, and quite frankly it looked like anyone could have done it. Sure enough, I had a request to send in his tax return, proof of registration with HMRC, and his UTR. He contacted his accountant immediately and she emailed him his tax return from 2013. My husband had never actually seen the tax return because his accountant kept it on file. I found this very strange!!! Anyway, the tax return showed that he is registered with HMRC, and it also showed his UTR. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Fergood

Country of Origin: USA
Visa: UK Spouse settlement (Priority)
Online application: 28 March 2014 
BioMetrics: 2 Apr 2014 
Sent Pkg to Sheffield via FedEx: 15 Apr 2014
FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery: 17 Apr 2014
Email confirmation package received at Sheffield: 26 Apr 2014
Decision made notification: 16 May 2014

I have been following this forum on a daily basis, and it has helped me out tremendously!! My husband thinks I'm crazy for doing it, but he has no idea how much it helped my sanity. Realizing that we are all in the same boat, and we're all slightly losing our minds gave me much needed comfort. 

There was a nine day delay from when FedEx delivered our package to when Sheffield sent me the confirmation email. They had 4 days off for Easter, but I'm not sure why it took an additional 5 days to respond to me. I think that was the worst part of this process because I was so worried that the vfs receipt was messed up (as you know it says New York)... it even crossed my mind that they opened my package upside down and didn't see the receipt on top. HA!!!! 

Then of course there was the FedEx scare. My husband and I both called in hopes that we could get some information about why they were having technical difficulties, but nobody seemed to know what we were talking about! The stress!! 

Anyway, this forum is a huge help. It dawned on me today that I should join in hopes that I can ease other applicants minds. It would have been extremely selfish of me had I not...I lived by this foum!


----------



## Touchline Dad

JBleu-
Wishing you all the best! Probably a couple weeks for me now as I am still in the non-priority queue.


----------



## jbleu

Thank you very much Grasshopper33 and Touchline Dad!
Touchline Dad- this is the 6 week mark for non-priorities (that matches our timeline). You will most probably receive an email either this week or next. Send them an email to check up on your status: [email protected] 

Sending warm positive thoughts to you and the rest of the folks awaiting updates =)


----------



## gatrgurl305

Congrats Jbleu. Safe travels!!!


----------



## liz2616

Fergood said:


> Country of Origin: USA Visa: UK Spouse settlement (Priority) Online application: 28 March 2014 BioMetrics: 2 Apr 2014 Sent Pkg to Sheffield via FedEx: 15 Apr 2014 FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery: 17 Apr 2014 Email confirmation package received at Sheffield: 26 Apr 2014 Decision made notification: 16 May 2014 I have been following this forum on a daily basis, and it has helped me out tremendously!! My husband thinks I'm crazy for doing it, but he has no idea how much it helped my sanity. Realizing that we are all in the same boat, and we're all slightly losing our minds gave me much needed comfort. There was a nine day delay from when FedEx delivered our package to when Sheffield sent me the confirmation email. They had 4 days off for Easter, but I'm not sure why it took an additional 5 days to respond to me. I think that was the worst part of this process because I was so worried that the vfs receipt was messed up (as you know it says New York)... it even crossed my mind that they opened my package upside down and didn't see the receipt on top. HA!!!! Then of course there was the FedEx scare. My husband and I both called in hopes that we could get some information about why they were having technical difficulties, but nobody seemed to know what we were talking about! The stress!! Anyway, this forum is a huge help. It dawned on me today that I should join in hopes that I can ease other applicants minds. It would have been extremely selfish of me had I not...I lived by this foum!


Hi Fergood

Congrats!!
I'm being very picky now but trying to estimate our timeline!! Wasn't 26 April a Saturday? Do they work Saturdays?

Ours is - UPS tracking confirmed delivery on 28 Apr; email from Sheffield confirming receipt May 1. Waiting ......

Going by yours we could get our email on Monday?

Safe travels!


----------



## belmonte

Hi everyone,

I've not posted about my timeline thus far, but I figured that now would be a good time to add in my information in order to give some of you all some hope.

Country of Origin: USA
Visa: Settlement - UK Fiancé Visa (Priority)
Online application: 07 April 2014 
BioMetrics: 17 Apr 2014 
Sent Pkg to Sheffield via FedEx: 17 Apr 2014
FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery: 24 Apr 2014
Email confirmation package received at Sheffield: 26 Apr 2014
Decision made notification: 16 May 2014

I received this email from Sheffield today:

_Dear sir/madam,

Thank you for your email.

Your application has been issued today. You will receive an email in the next couple of days letting you know that we have despatched your documents. 

Kind regards

BB
Sheffield Visa Section_


I'm hoping this means that we've been approved for the fiancé visa, as we supplied more than all the necessary documentation and proof of our relationship and exceed the financial requirement by more than triple the minimum.

Thanks to everyone on this forum! without the invaluable advice and guidance from Joppa and other concerned members, I don't think I would have finished the application process. 

If you google "UK Fiance Visa: the definitive guide" you should find a thread on here that's extremely helpful...or at least was especially helpful for me. Hope others use it as a guideline to their applications!


also PS, Sheffield agents supposedly are working on Saturdays (possibly in order to catch up on the back log). I received an email last week saying that there will be a delay in the upcoming weeks for applicants who bought priority processing through VFS, as more people are now purchasing the service.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Country applying from: USA

Type of visa applied for: UK Settlement Visa-Wife (non-priority)

Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18, 2014

Date biometrics taken: April 21, 2014

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 28, 2014 (according to FedEx)

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Received email confirming receipt of package: 5/1/14

Received email asking for international courier account: 5/1/14 (email reply sent immediately, application linkted to Fed Ex account on 5/2/14)

Projected timeline given: 95% answered in 12 weeks, 100% in 24 weeks of application date

Date your visa was received: ????


----------



## liz2616

gatrgurl305 said:


> Country applying from: USA Type of visa applied for: UK Settlement Visa-Wife (non-priority) Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18, 2014 Date biometrics taken: April 21, 2014 Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 28, 2014 (according to FedEx) Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Received email confirming receipt of package: 5/1/14 Received email asking for international courier account: 5/1/14 (email reply sent immediately, application linkted to Fed Ex account on 5/2/14) Projected timeline given: 95% answered in 12 weeks, 100% in 24 weeks of application date Date your visa was received: ????


gatrgurl305 - we are the exact same timeline! I am a UK citizen and my hubby is American (from South Fla where I'm thinking you might also be from?) UPS tracking says received Apr 28 & they sent email receipt on May 1. Email for international courier account same day, returned immediately.
Looking at timeline on these forums I think it'll be early next week....oh I hope so. This is torturous.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Congrats belmonte!


----------



## gatrgurl305

liz2616 said:


> gatrgurl305 - we are the exact same timeline! I am a UK citizen and my hubby is American (from South Fla where I'm thinking you might also be from?) UPS tracking says received Apr 28 & they sent email receipt on May 1. Email for international courier account same day, returned immediately.
> Looking at timeline on these forums I think it'll be early next week....oh I hope so. This is torturous.


liz2616- Yes I am from South Florida and my hubby is from the UK! The waiting process is extremely torturous. I wake up hoping to have an email every day. Seeing that others are moving along with their journeys is very encouraging! Best of luck to you guys. Praying for good news for us both.


----------



## Fergood

liz2616 said:


> Hi Fergood
> 
> Congrats!!
> I'm being very picky now but trying to estimate our timeline!! Wasn't 26 April a Saturday? Do they work Saturdays?
> 
> Ours is - UPS tracking confirmed delivery on 28 Apr; email from Sheffield confirming receipt May 1. Waiting ......
> 
> Going by yours we could get our email on Monday?
> 
> Safe travels!


Hello,

Yes, the 26th was a Saturday. I think they work some Saturdays, but maybe not all. Last Saturday (I think) there wasn't any action regarding UK visas on this forum, so I'm guessing they weren't working. They were for sure working on the 26th though! Maybe because it was at the end of the month.... 

I am quite sure you will hear soon! I was on the exact same timeline as another member (Dewytwix) but she heard two days ahead of me. Those were the longest two days ever! Just be confident!!! And patient... even though I know it is VERY HARD.


----------



## Fergood

gatrgurl305 said:


> liz2616- Yes I am from South Florida and my hubby is from the UK! The waiting process is extremely torturous. I wake up hoping to have an email every day. Seeing that others are moving along with their journeys is very encouraging! Best of luck to you guys. Praying for good news for us both.


I am from South Florida as well! Jupiter. In fact, I met my husband when he was on vacation down there. That's ironic...


----------



## liz2616

Fergood, Hopefully we'll hear early next week and he can still fly on the 22nd. Where are you living in UK?
Safe travels!


----------



## Fergood

liz2616 said:


> Fergood, Hopefully we'll hear early next week and he can still fly on the 22nd. Where are you living in UK?
> Safe travels!


We originally lived in London, which was a huge change from S. Fl. It took me awhile to adjust but I grew to love it, especially the summer! We are now living in Chelmsford.... I can't wait to get there already!


----------



## conehead980

Any timelines of non-priority applications from the USA as of recently? 

Applied March 1st, received documents and biometrics by March 20th (confirmed with email), and I haven't heard anything. It's been nearly 3 months, which is the timeline they hope to complete 95% of applications. Little worried how close we're getting... 

Any other non-priorities waiting this long? 

This wait is painful! :faint2:

:/


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

I think you have to count the time from when they received the documents so you are really at two months. Hope you hear soon.


----------



## liz2616

Fergood, we're moving to York - can't wait! Conehead980, from reading posts on this I think non-priority are running at 7 weeks from the date you got your receipt email from Sheffield.


----------



## conehead980

Whatshouldwedo said:


> I think you have to count the time from when they received the documents so you are really at two months. Hope you hear soon.


Thanks, whatshouldwedo and liz2616! Hopefully it will be really soon and will be a yes! :fingerscrossed: This process has aged me a few years, I think...


----------



## gruzie89

*same day confirmation with nothing *



conehead980 said:


> Any timelines of non-priority applications from the USA as of recently?
> 
> Applied March 1st, received documents and biometrics by March 20th (confirmed with email), and I haven't heard anything. It's been nearly 3 months, which is the timeline they hope to complete 95% of applications. Little worried how close we're getting...
> 
> Any other non-priorities waiting this long?
> 
> This wait is painful! :faint2:
> 
> :/


I'm non priority, I put my visa in on the 11th online and they confirmed they got all my stuff on the 20th as well. Thursday was 8 weeks of torture for us. I wake up every morning hoping for it and check my email all day long. Joppa was saying that its taking 8 weeks for non priority so hopefully any time now. I was pretty cool about it until 6 weeks in and now I'm irritated and want to start my life with my husband already!


----------



## chelseycarr

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
Date biometrics taken: Feb 20, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS verified March 10, 2013 but received confirmation email on March 12, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

UPGRADED to Priority: May 5th, 2014
"A DECISION HAS BEEN MADE" email: May 14th, 2014!!!!!!!!!!

We emailed to ask whether it had been granted or not and it has! They emailed again on Friday to say they should be sending it within a couple of days! HURRY UP!!


----------



## Hertsfem

Please can you good people that have already applied tell me what date of travel to fill into the application? heard it has to be less than this or more than that etc..


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Date of Travel*

I can only speak for myself: I know that 12 weeks is the limit on how far out you can say you are going. Maybe a mod can help on this one: I didn't want to make it too close to the application date:
My question was do they make the Visa active on the date of issuance or the date you say you are going to travel?


----------



## Hertsfem

Touchline Dad said:


> I can only speak for myself: I know that 12 weeks is the limit on how far out you can say you are going. Maybe a mod can help on this one: I didn't want to make it too close to the application date:
> My question was do they make the Visa active on the date of issuance or the date you say you are going to travel?



Thanks TD so if you are applying online then is the date you put within 12 weeks of that date? what happens if you put 10 weeks and the visa is through within 2 weeks lets say?

As far as I know the visa is activated as you hit Heathrow/Gatwick...


----------



## liz2616

Am no expert but from reading posts on here I think the visa will start at the date of travel which has to be within 12 wks of application. Now our travel date was 15 May (luckily no tickets bought) so I don't know if they'll date it with the issue date (providing it's approved of course!)

Fingers crossed we'll hear early next week so we can fly on 22 May.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*length of wait*



Hertsfem said:


> Thanks TD so if you are applying online then is the date you put within 12 weeks of that date? what happens if you put 10 weeks and the visa is through within 2 weeks lets say?
> 
> As far as I know the visa is activated as you hit Heathrow/Gatwick...



That is what I did. The reasoning was to give the UKVI the longest amount of time to decide
on the visa. I only know about the 12 week rule because I originally put in a date beyond
12 weeks out and it would not allow that date. (The online application would not.) 

Great question on the second part. If as you say the visa is activated upon entry, I don't see the harm in giving yourself a cushion. Obviously the big no no is booking a non-refundable
ticket within say 8 weeks if you are a non priority applicant; especially as it seems recently people are upgrading to priority and the regular apps like mine seem to get kicked to the back of the line.


----------



## Hertsfem

Thanks for your replies. So if you put your date as 10 weeks and end up with your visa sooner then you can just go from the date of the visa right?

I certainly would not book any tickets as that only takes a few minuets these days so it's no biggie. I know that you cannot enter prior to the date of the visa in your passport...


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Visa*

Herts-
I think so, but I would wait until Joppa, Nyclon or Amy or another Mod jump in here.
I just don't want to steer you in the wrong direction.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

I don't think the date you put matters as along as it is no more than three months from the date of your online application. We could not possibly have travelled on the date we put as there was too little time from the date the visa was sent back to us to our proposed date of departure. You can travel any time after the date of issue as entered in the passport so even if you had put a later date on the application, it would not matter. Hope I am right in this!


----------



## belmonte

does anyone have information as to how long it usually takes them to send back the visa documents once a decision has been made?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Ours took a week but we had a holiday in between.


----------



## Joppa

Varies hugely. From Sheffield to US is pretty quick, perhaps a week maximum, unless there is a glitch such as trouble over waybill.


----------



## caramelfrappe

I have a stupid question but, hope someone can answer this for me. I am going to need a pre-paid self addressed envelope when mailing out my application so they can return my passport, so do I just buy an envelope, write the address on there and just write my fedex account number on it? So will the the people in london place the postage on it?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Return Waybill*

First, it isn't a stupid question. You can use UPS, DHL, or FedEx. I enclosed an empty FedEx overnight 8x11 envelope folded in half and actually printed it out to avoid any problems.
I do know that people actually have been asked to confirm their account numbers upon the 
Sheffield office's receipt of their packages. Hope this helps.


----------



## WernerK

Good day all. Herewith my timeline so far (second application).

Country applying from: South Africa (Cape Town)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 April 2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 2 May 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Never got confirmation email, but they said it will be in Pretoria on the 5th of May.
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: Non
Date your visa was received: Still waiting

I e-mailed them on Friday to politely ask if they received my application as I never got a confirmation e-mail. They replied on Saturday afternoon at 14:39 (was shocked that they're working on Saturdays and not only half day) with the standard response, we received it, but it's not been processed yet. The stats for March shows that there was 12 settlement applications made from Cape Town of which 3 was processed within 2 weeks, 3 within 3 weeks and the other 6 within 6 weeks.

Will update as soon as I have any news.

Good luck to everyone else waiting on some good news!


----------



## SHUVO GIRL

On line application done *1st May 2014*
Handed file, fees and done biometrics *8th May 2014* at Sylhet VFS office, Bangladesh.
Fist text received that the application has been dispatched to BHC, Dhaka *11th May 2014*
Second text received that application is under processing at BHC, Dhaka *18th May 2014*

I'm hoping to hear something by late June


----------



## Chris+Nat

I sent my biometrics off to Sheffield on March 12th (non-piority) from Vancouver Canada. After that I received no email confirming anything. Dhl tracking confirmed that it arrived on the 14th. A few weeks later I called the Canadian 1 pound 37 hotline and they told me it was confirmed on the 17th of March and they were sorry there was no email.. As of Friday May 16th I've yet to receive anything , and Ive noticed people are upgrading to priority. I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to upgrade to priority and if it is worth it at this point.. Thanx in advance for your help


----------



## BunnyLips

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted: 10 May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 13 May 2014
Date mailed: 16 May 2014 (from the UK)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency:
Date your visa was received: 

I'm American, my husband is British. We were married in the US less than two weeks ago and he's just returned to the UK while we wait for our visa. He hand carried our (hefty!) application with him when he left last week to save on shipping and posted it when he arrived. (I'd opened a FedEx account while he was here so we enclosed the return waybill to the US and shipping envelope with the application.) So now it's a waiting game! 

Fingers crossed for a July 1 travel date. I think I'll go stir crazy if it's any longer!


----------



## grasshopper33

caramelfrappe said:


> I have a stupid question but, hope someone can answer this for me. I am going to need a pre-paid self addressed envelope when mailing out my application so they can return my passport, so do I just buy an envelope, write the address on there and just write my fedex account number on it? So will the the people in london place the postage on it?


I found this thread particularly helpful for creating a fedex return label:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ng-uk/387962-how-make-fedex-return-label.html


----------



## bells

Location: USA
Type of Visa applied: Settlement Fiance - Priority to Sheffield
Online application completed: April 24th 2014
Biometrics completed: April 30th 2014
Application packet mailed: April 30th 2014
Documents delivered by FedEx: May 2 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 6th 2014
Decision email: Waiting!
Visa received: Waiting


Emailed them on May 14 : "Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations international enquiry service. Your application is under the process, your visa application centre will contact you when it is ready. "

Hoping to get a response soon!!! Based on what other people have written.. I think I SHOULD be getting it this week.. but I'm so nervous. I've been checking this site every day.


----------



## TedArmi

Settlement Visa - Proposed Civil Partnership
Country applied from: Malaysia
Date online app: 28 February 2014
Date submitted docs: 7 March 2014
Date biometrics taken: 7 March 2014
Projected timeline: 12 weeks
Date text confirming documents received by High Commission in Manila: 11 March 2014
Date email for decision: 19 May 2014 (visa will be despatched shortly)
Date visa issued /date passport received: Waiting


Now I can actually stop biting my nails! And the real proceeding is finally ON!!! Yayyyy!
Thanks so much for everyone here for your timeline posts, they helped hugely in helping me and my partner to stay optimistic and patient! 

All the best of luck to people who are still waiting!


----------



## gruzie89

*I don't think so...*



Chris+Nat said:


> I sent my biometrics off to Sheffield on March 12th (non-piority) from Vancouver Canada. After that I received no email confirming anything. Dhl tracking confirmed that it arrived on the 14th. A few weeks later I called the Canadian 1 pound 37 hotline and they told me it was confirmed on the 17th of March and they were sorry there was no email.. As of Friday May 16th I've yet to receive anything , and Ive noticed people are upgrading to priority. I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to upgrade to priority and if it is worth it at this point.. Thanx in advance for your help


 Average non priority is 2 months, youre right there. I'm confirmed on the 20th so I think any day now I'll hear something. Probably you before me.


----------



## Chris+Nat

gruzie89 said:


> Average non priority is 2 months, youre right there. I'm confirmed on the 20th so I think any day now I'll hear something. Probably you before me.


I'm just getting a bit paranoid because so many people are upgrading to priority.. I'm still curious as to how to upgrade..


----------



## gruzie89

Chris+Nat said:


> I'm just getting a bit paranoid because so many people are upgrading to priority.. I'm still curious as to how to upgrade..


I think if you go back a couple of pages it's talked about. The link and everything. You've waited this long, why pay 510$ for a week or less sooner?


----------



## gruzie89

*how many emails are too many?*

i sent the uk office an email a week ago asking about progress and I was told its still "awaiting being processed" its about to be 9 weeks on Thursday. I know its any day now because average is 8 weeks...im not trying to be a bother to them but im getting really really anxious. im too close and have already waited this long so no reason to make it priority. anyone else sent more than one email about progress only a week apart?


----------



## Chris+Nat

gruzie89 said:


> i sent the uk office an email a week ago asking about progress and I was told its still "awaiting being processed" its about to be 9 weeks on Thursday. I know its any day now because average is 8 weeks...im not trying to be a bother to them but im getting really really anxious. im too close and have already waited this long so no reason to make it priority. anyone else sent more than one email about progress only a week apart?


Yes, my fiance and I have both emailed and I have also called the Canadian office a few times now. It's been 9 weeks tomorrow for me. That being said , I didn't even get the confirmation email when it got to Sheffield . I had to call them to find out.


----------



## Lihong

Country applying from: China
Vfs office applied at: Beijing
Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Spouse 
Applied Online: 5th March 2014
Date biometrics taken: 7th March 2014
Date documentation received by VFS China: 7th March 2014
Office processing visa: Beijing
Email stating a decision has been made: 30th April 2014
Visa issued: 5th May 2014


----------



## kanusi

Location: Greece
Type of Visa applied: EEA Family Permit - Standard Service
Online application completed: 20th March 2014
Biometrics completed: 22nd April 2014
Visa received: 12th May 2014


----------



## liz2616

Online application April 6
Biometrics Apr 11
Sent to NY, returned and sent to Sheffield.
UPS tracking shows received April 28
Received and processed email May 1
Approved and on way back May 19!!!!


----------



## spbos

liz2616 said:


> Online application April 6
> Biometrics Apr 11
> Sent to NY, returned and sent to Sheffield.
> UPS tracking shows received April 28
> Received and processed email May 1
> Approved and on way back May 19!!!!


Hi, that is great news. Congratulations! Does your decision email says that it is approved? Have a safe trip.


----------



## liz2616

I had asked them about some additional info I sent and they replied and included the message it's been approved!


----------



## spbos

liz2616 said:


> I had asked them about some additional info I sent and they replied and included the message it's been approved!


That is great. Thanks.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Congrats Liz!!!!!! So excited for you!!!!!


----------



## belmonte

@liz2616, did they email you today saying it shipped? I was approved on Friday but haven't received any further email saying they had shipped it.


----------



## chelseycarr

belmonte said:


> @liz2616, did they email you today saying it shipped? I was approved on Friday but haven't received any further email saying they had shipped it.


I'm the same! They told me they had made a decision on Wednesday, emailed saying they would ship it in a couple of business days! I have the tracking number they created, but it hasn't been shipped yet!


----------



## liz2616

I don't know anything about shipping yet. Hopefully it won't take long though? Others seemed to have theirs in a couple of days. Did you use FedEx? I think they're still having issues with them.


----------



## chelseycarr

liz2616 said:


> I don't know anything about shipping yet. Hopefully it won't take long though? Others seemed to have theirs in a couple of days. Did you use FedEx? I think they're still having issues with them.


I used UPS. I put a return shipping label inside with my application and when they sent the "decision has been made" email, they asked for my UPS account number. When I logged onto my UPS account today, I saw they had created a new shipping label on Friday but have yet to send it. I'm assuming they will send it at some point today. I don't see why it would be waiting around.


----------



## belmonte

I initially used FedEx and included a shipping waybill. Then they emailed me after receiving my documents asking for my international courier account number. At that point, I sent them my UPS account number and re-sent my FedEx account number. They have information for both accounts, but I don't see any movements on either account.


----------



## chelseycarr

belmonte said:


> I initially used FedEx and included a shipping waybill. Then they emailed me after receiving my documents asking for my international courier account number. At that point, I sent them my UPS account number and re-sent my FedEx account number. They have information for both accounts, but I don't see any movements on either account.


We're in the same boat! Just want to be able to book my flight now! For how much money this all costs, the quality of service isn't great!


----------



## belmonte

chelseycarr said:


> We're in the same boat! Just want to be able to book my flight now! For how much money this all costs, the quality of service isn't great!


It's pretty frustrating, but hopefully the documents arrive within the next few days!


----------



## conehead980

chelseycarr said:


> We're in the same boat! Just want to be able to book my flight now! For how much money this all costs, the quality of service isn't great!


Definitely agree! Especially in the summer, it's hard to get a flight that doesn't get outrageously expensive as you near the day of departure. It's so unbelievably stressful.


----------



## chelseycarr

conehead980 said:


> Definitely agree! Especially in the summer, it's hard to get a flight that doesn't get outrageously expensive as you near the day of departure. It's so unbelievably stressful.


I know! STA Travel is having a sale on one-way flights to the UK! A direct flight from Chicago to London is only $360!! But the sale ends Wednesday! AGH! 

They have sent my package 20 minutes ago! Hopefully it will arrive on Wednesday, I can SEE it's been granted, and I can book a cheap flight!


----------



## conehead980

chelseycarr said:


> I know! STA Travel is having a sale on one-way flights to the UK! A direct flight from Chicago to London is only $360!! But the sale ends Wednesday! AGH!
> 
> They have sent my package 20 minutes ago! Hopefully it will arrive on Wednesday, I can SEE it's been granted, and I can book a cheap flight!


Can you email them and see? I've heard a couple of people that have done that? Maybe explain your pickle and they might help you out! Good luck!! Sounds like those few days will be the most stressful part! Eep!


----------



## bells

liz2616 said:


> Online application April 6
> Biometrics Apr 11
> Sent to NY, returned and sent to Sheffield.
> UPS tracking shows received April 28
> Received and processed email May 1
> Approved and on way back May 19!!!!



Ohhh Congrats! I hope this means I will get my decision this week .. as mine was received the following Tues (Monday being a bank holiday).


----------



## mls

*Nightmare*

My wife and I have been together for 5 years married for 2, we both worked in Bermuda and married there. Our contracts were ending so we decided to apply for me to go to the UK, a US citizen.

We hired a UK lawyer to help with the application, on Jan 22 2014 had Biometric appointment in Bermuda and was told to send everything to NYC. Wife already put notice in and left Bermuda Feb 23rd while I finished packing in Bermuda having (3) months to settle affairs in Bermuda before I had to leave.

7 weeks later I receive my package back from NYC British Consulate telling me I had to submit to the Sheffield office, yes no home in the US I had to fly to the US because I was not allowed to stay in Bermuda, now currently on week 7 of camping out in a hotel awaiting my visa and my bloody passport to come back. 

Sent on April 1 2014 they signed for it April the 4th, I included the return packaging via UPS that cost $160.00!! So here I am stuck, missing my wife and pulling what little hair I have out not even knowing if they will approve my bloody visa....if they don't my life is ruined, working abroad for so many years makes it difficult to find work as US firms hold it against me which is why I opened a company in the UK.

I wish I know why it was taking so long, I included everything, all the proof, we more than meet the $$$$ requirements and I am in good standing both in my country and in Bermuda. This is maddening I want to get drunk on a daily basis....good thing I rarely drink! I hate this red tape and there is not enough venting in the world that can help calm my nerves.

Cheers to the British Government for hopefully approving my visa although hanging by thread sucks!!

MLS


----------



## pickleeb

What are the issues the UKBA is having with Fed Ex accounts? I keep seeing references to the problems on this thread, but no one says what the problem is. I sent a FedEx prepaid account envelope (linked to credit card) with my application documents, then had someone e-mail me for an international courier account. I created an account and received an e-mail confirming that the account was now linked with my application number. Will this be sufficient? Should I be creating an account with a different carrier? What is the issue?? (BTW - received the e-mail that application was received 7 May and am still eagerly awaiting a notice that a decision has been made. Sent my settlement application priority from the US to Sheffield, so hoping to hear back any day now!)


----------



## mls

I never got an email reply and neither did my lawyer, which he said they don't do in all cases. I hope I don't problems, I am stuck in a small town in Indiana and had to buy a car and drive 40 miles just to find a UPS place that could do what I needed. So I hope they have no issues with mine being return via UPS. I have been on tender hooks since April 4th....I still have no word whilst camping out in a hotel as I was an expat originally applying from Bermuda, sold my house in the US many years back as I was working abroad for the past 9 years and HAD to send my app from the US. Good Luck I hope you hear something soon.


----------



## grasshopper33

pickleeb said:


> What are the issues the UKBA is having with Fed Ex accounts? I keep seeing references to the problems on this thread, but no one says what the problem is. I sent a FedEx prepaid account envelope (linked to credit card) with my application documents, then had someone e-mail me for an international courier account. I created an account and received an e-mail confirming that the account was now linked with my application number. Will this be sufficient? Should I be creating an account with a different carrier? What is the issue?? (BTW - received the e-mail that application was received 7 May and am still eagerly awaiting a notice that a decision has been made. Sent my settlement application priority from the US to Sheffield, so hoping to hear back any day now!)


I also sent mine with the Fedex label and envelope. I opened a UPS account just in case. I have no fingernails left, although trying my hardest to remain calm, busy, and upbeat.


----------



## mls

I know what you mean, I am a distant learning student at University of Leicester and I am finding it difficult to study, these people have to know and understand how their actions impact our lives. My wife is a University Lecturer, our shipping arrived to the UK last week, my motorcycles and cars are there, my entire bloody life while I am trapped between corn fields!


----------



## Chris+Nat

Can anyone please tell me if the non-priority applications get put t the back of the pack each time a new priority app comes in or is there a point when they look at non priority apps ? My documents were received on March 17th and no response yet.. Thanks . This waiting is starting to drive me mad


----------



## mls

Not sure, my lawyer said there is no rhyme or reason to what they do, I bugged him for several weeks, I started this process Jan 22 and had to restart April 4th so this is round 2 for me 15 weeks in total my entire life is on hold whilst all of my belongings have already arrived in the UK, the wife already started to un pack....its horrible, I am sure they are doing the best they can, not sure about Canada, but I know the US isn't any better at this stuff.


----------



## liz2616

bells said:


> Ohhh Congrats! I hope this means I will get my decision this week .. as mine was received the following Tues (Monday being a bank holiday).


A couple of people who got theirs last week had had their initial email on Apr 26 so I was hoping we'd be right behind them! It seems they just work through them in order, so you should be soon! Good Luck!!!


----------



## mls

That time frame seems to be consistent so hopefully your right good luck would be nice as this is also impacting my work as well. Thanks good luck to you as well!


----------



## paulincville

Jumping the gun a little, but we are absolutely beside ourselves to finally be part of the process. Got married 12th of May, submitted 13th of May, biometrics this morning, shipping FedEx tomorrow morning with priority service. So happy to finally have this expensive little bundle of papers on the way! I will update here as the process unfolds. 

Thanks so much to all of you who have helped me maintain my sanity by way of your unselfish help and amazing knowledge! :fingerscrossed:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 19 May 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received: WAITING!


----------



## caramelfrappe

What's the average wait of sending your application out and receiving your passport back with the visa if you sent it through priority?


----------



## bells

liz2616 said:


> A couple of people who got theirs last week had had their initial email on Apr 26 so I was hoping we'd be right behind them! It seems they just work through them in order, so you should be soon! Good Luck!!!


I emailed them again today to see if I could get an update. Hoping to have positive news to share soon! I'm itching to book my ticket to London!!


----------



## Joppa

caramelfrappe said:


> What's the average wait of sending your application out and receiving your passport back with the visa if you sent it through priority?


A couple of weeks?


----------



## Picklez

Chris+Nat said:


> Can anyone please tell me if the non-priority applications get put t the back of the pack each time a new priority app comes in or is there a point when they look at non priority apps ? My documents were received on March 17th and no response yet.. Thanks . This waiting is starting to drive me mad



they take the priority apps and put them on the top of the pile, according to the response from the office.

non-priority doesn't get shifted or removed, just that a priority on top of the pile will be picked up by the next available officer.

that said, there are currently others who are non-priority at the 8 and 9 week mark. it seems that processing times got dramatically longer toward the end of March. 

i fully commiserate with you and the frustration of being non-priority. mine started that way, and after 5 weeks of wait and watching others upgrade, i chose the option that caused me less pain, and upgraded. two and a half weeks later, it's approved, but still waiting for issue and return. worth the sacrifice? probably not, but it was worth hanging on to the last shred of my sanity.

you're close to the mark, at 8/9 weeks. hang in there, and we're rooting for you all!


----------



## Chris+Nat

Picklez said:


> they take the priority apps and put them on the top of the pile, according to the response from the office.
> 
> non-priority doesn't get shifted or removed, just that a priority on top of the pile will be picked up by the next available officer.
> 
> that said, there are currently others who are non-priority at the 8 and 9 week mark. it seems that processing times got dramatically longer toward the end of March.
> 
> i fully commiserate with you and the frustration of being non-priority. mine started that way, and after 5 weeks of wait and watching others upgrade, i chose the option that caused me less pain, and upgraded. two and a half weeks later, it's approved, but still waiting for issue and return. worth the sacrifice? probably not, but it was worth hanging on to the last shred of my sanity.
> 
> you're close to the mark, at 8/9 weeks. hang in there, and we're rooting for you all!


So if a priority arrives tomorrow it will get processed before mine ?? How exactly did you upgrade ?


----------



## liz2616

chelseycarr said:


> I used UPS. I put a return shipping label inside with my application and when they sent the "decision has been made" email, they asked for my UPS account number. When I logged onto my UPS account today, I saw they had created a new shipping label on Friday but have yet to send it. I'm assuming they will send it at some point today. I don't see why it would be waiting around.


Hi Chelsey
How can you see they created a label? Where do you go on the account for that info?
Thanks!


----------



## chelseycarr

liz2616 said:


> Hi Chelsey
> How can you see they created a label? Where do you go on the account for that info?
> Thanks!


Hi, 
I logged into my account on UPS and there was a tracking number on my account that I didn't recognize. When I clicked on it, it had said it was created on Friday for a package weighing 2kg leaving Sheffield and arriving to me! I was never notified via email by UPS or UKBA! Was a total shock when I found it Monday. Hope this helps. 

I think within the website I might have clicked on the tracking tab, but am not positive! Think I was looking around on the website and discovered it randomlY!


----------



## Picklez

Chris+Nat said:


> So if a priority arrives tomorrow it will get processed before mine ?? How exactly did you upgrade ?


i followed the link from the ukvi to the VFS website, and went from there.

remember, though, that it's not as though one priority arriving will be certain to set you back a whole day, or anything like that.
applications can apparently be processed very quickly, if there's nothing to hang them up. i was told by tracking that it was still waiting to be viewed by an officer at 9.30am, then found out it had been approved just a few hours later. there have been others with a similar story...

either way, good luck, and fingers crossed!


----------



## Chris+Nat

Picklez said:


> i followed the link from the ukvi to the VFS website, and went from there.
> 
> remember, though, that it's not as though one priority arriving will be certain to set you back a whole day, or anything like that.
> applications can apparently be processed very quickly, if there's nothing to hang them up. i was told by tracking that it was still waiting to be viewed by an officer at 9.30am, then found out it had been approved just a few hours later. there have been others with a similar story...
> 
> either way, good luck, and fingers crossed!


Thank you picklez. I believe all our paper work is spot on. We went trough an attorney in the UK and when I called ukvi weeks ago they said my paperwork was in order and was waiting to be cleared by an officer. Hopefully get some news this week. I've been away from my fiance for 5 months now apart from a couple visits.. Anyway, thanks again..This forum has been a great help..


----------



## ElieBen

Fergood said:


> Hi ElieBen,
> 
> My husband is self-employed, so originally I sent in his bank account statements (each one was stamped) and his payslips. I also sent in the documents that he received from his accountant that showed a summary of his earnings, taxes, etc. I had a feeling that his accountant's documents weren't official enough because they were typed, and quite frankly it looked like anyone could have done it. Sure enough, I had a request to send in his tax return, proof of registration with HMRC, and his UTR. He contacted his accountant immediately and she emailed him his tax return from 2013. My husband had never actually seen the tax return because his accountant kept it on file. I found this very strange!!! Anyway, the tax return showed that he is registered with HMRC, and it also showed his UTR.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thank you for answering, we've been scrambling to get everything. We have everything else apart from the Statement of Account SA302 or SA300 ?
How did you go about supplying that ?
We've only got 2 days and are panicking because HMRC said it won't be available to fax until literally the day that all of this is due on Thursday. Did you have to send this as well ? My fiancé's accountant filed for him online.


----------



## liz2616

Hi All So a couple of weeks ago people were getting their passports within a couple of days of approval but going by posts there seems to be a backlog now? Everyone else getting that feel? 
We are in the US and gave then a UPS account # a couple of weeks ago. 
Anyone who has been approved in last week and has their passport back already post and give us hope!!


----------



## Hertsfem

I think it depends on where you apply from Liz..


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Agreed*



liz2616 said:


> Hi All So a couple of weeks ago people were getting their passports within a couple of days of approval but going by posts there seems to be a backlog now? Everyone else getting that feel?
> We are in the US and gave then a UPS account # a couple of weeks ago.
> Anyone who has been approved in last week and has their passport back already post and give us hope!!



I would have to agree with you. A couple weeks ago things were moving along swimmingly & now things seem to have slowed considerably.:help:


----------



## spbos

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9 April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 11 April 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 April 2014
Email received visa is under Process: 30 April 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Office 
Projected timeline given: None
Date approval received : May 20, 2014
Date your visa was received: waiting 

Hi all,

Today I received an email saying this - 'I can confirm that your application has been Approved and a UK Visa has been Issued.* Your documents will be despatched to you in the coming days.'

This is in response to my email inquiring about the status of my application. That is, it is not an automatic 'decision has been reached' email that people tend to receive. 

I agree that now there is delay between the actual approval and the decision email / actual mailing of the documents. However waiting for the documents to arrive is definitely much better than waiting for a decision. 

That last two-weeks have been very difficult. I have already lost a non-refundable ticket on last Friday. Thank you so much everybody for your support and good luck to all who are waiting for a decision.


----------



## belmonte

yesterday I sent an email enquiring about shipping methods (the problem with FedEx, when the documents were shipped, should people supply their secondary courier information?)...we'll see what they say.


----------



## jbleu

Yes, I agree. I have yet to receive an update on my tracking number for the dispatch of my documents.. I, too, have asked them if they want me to send them another courier service account number.

I wish I knew the decision of my application-- I really hope I can see some activities rolling on this week--


----------



## superdiana

*Moving with Spouse Abroad*



mls said:


> My wife and I have been together for 5 years married for 2, we both worked in Bermuda and married there. Our contracts were ending so we decided to apply for me to go to the UK, a US citizen.
> 
> We hired a UK lawyer to help with the application, on Jan 22 2014 had Biometric appointment in Bermuda and was told to send everything to NYC. Wife already put notice in and left Bermuda Feb 23rd while I finished packing in Bermuda having (3) months to settle affairs in Bermuda before I had to leave.
> 
> 7 weeks later I receive my package back from NYC British Consulate telling me I had to submit to the Sheffield office, yes no home in the US I had to fly to the US because I was not allowed to stay in Bermuda, now currently on week 7 of camping out in a hotel awaiting my visa and my bloody passport to come back.
> 
> Sent on April 1 2014 they signed for it April the 4th, I included the return packaging via UPS that cost $160.00!! So here I am stuck, missing my wife and pulling what little hair I have out not even knowing if they will approve my bloody visa....if they don't my life is ruined, working abroad for so many years makes it difficult to find work as US firms hold it against me which is why I opened a company in the UK.
> 
> I wish I know why it was taking so long, I included everything, all the proof, we more than meet the $$$$ requirements and I am in good standing both in my country and in Bermuda. This is maddening I want to get drunk on a daily basis....good thing I rarely drink! I hate this red tape and there is not enough venting in the world that can help calm my nerves.
> 
> Cheers to the British Government for hopefully approving my visa although hanging by thread sucks!!
> 
> MLS



Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 21 March 2014 (non-priority)
Date biometrics taken: 28 March 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1 April 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (currently at 8 weeks)
Date your visa was received: Asked for an update May 19 and got "still awaiting the assessment"

Hi, MLS,

My husband and I are currently living in Canada, but he is a UK citizen so we are planning to relocate to the UK together. I am curious how your lawyer positioned your application given your special situation, which is the most similar to mine compared to most people on this forum. 

I didn't use a lawyer, but I wrote on my application that my husband wishes to move back to the UK to be closer to his family and is currently looking for a UK-based job. I am worried this will affect my sponsorship since he doesn't currently have any UK-based income, but we sent all our Canadian bank statements proving that we have the minimum financial requirement. Also, in the part of the application referring to where the sponsor lives, we included a UK-based address with a letter from my friend, who will be our landlord, saying that we will be residing there starting July 1. Did you already have a place to live or use one of your wife's family members for the address?

It's frustrating for me, because I saw someone on this thread from Toronto, who applied around the same time as me, get her visa approved for travel this past weekend, probably because she put on her application that she already purchased her ticket. Given my application is not straight forward though, I am expecting that mine will take longer and may be contingent on my husband getting his UK-based job first.

Thanks and appreciate any of your insight on this.

Diana


----------



## Pallykin

Purchasing your ticket ahead of getting one's visa doesn't help. I've seen plenty of messages posted on this forum from people watching their departure date come and go as their visa was still being processed. This just added to their anguish (and expense).


----------



## spbos

I have put together a list of people who have recently received emails that a decision has been made. I am just trying to track how long it takes for the documents to arrive (so that probably I can book a ticket). Kindly update your information. Thank you. 

chelseycarr
Decision made notification: 14 May 2014 
Tracking number received : ???
Visa received: ???

alwayneritchie 
Decision made notification: May 15, 2014 
Tracking number received :??? 
Visa received: ????

belmonte
Decision made notification: 16 May 2014
Tracking number received : No
Visa received: still waiting 

Jbleu: 
Decision made notification: 16 May 2014 
Tracking number received : No
Visa received: still waiting 

Fergood:
Decision made notification: 16 May 2014 
Tracking number received :??
Visa received: ??? 

liz2616:
Decision made notification: 19 May 2014
Tracking number received : No
Visa received: still waiting 


Spbos:
Decision made notification: 20 May 2014 
Tracking number received : No
Visa received: No


----------



## liz2616

Congrats spbos on decision and good thinking on tracking email. As soon as we hear I'll update. I'm thinking over the next day or two they'll do all of them as they're still approving them so the backlog is getting bigger?


----------



## liz2616

I think chelseacarr got her tracking email yesterday?


----------



## spbos

liz2616 said:


> Congrats spbos on decision and good thinking on tracking email. As soon as we hear I'll update. I'm thinking over the next day or two they'll do all of them as they're still approving them so the backlog is getting bigger?


Thanks, Liz. I hope so.


----------



## Picklez

spbos said:


> I have put together a list of people who have recently received emails that a decision has been made. I am just trying to track how long it takes for the documents to arrive (so that probably I can book a ticket). Kindly update your information. Thank you.
> 
> chelseycarr
> Decision made notification: 14 May 2014
> Tracking number received : ???
> Visa received: ???
> 
> alwayneritchie
> Decision made notification: May 15, 2014
> Tracking number received :???
> Visa received: ????
> 
> belmonte
> Decision made notification: 16 May 2014
> Tracking number received : No
> Visa received: still waiting
> 
> Jbleu:
> Decision made notification: 16 May 2014
> Tracking number received : No
> Visa received: still waiting
> 
> Fergood:
> Decision made notification: 16 May 2014
> Tracking number received :??
> Visa received: ???
> 
> liz2616:
> Decision made notification: 19 May 2014
> Tracking number received : No
> Visa received: still waiting
> 
> 
> Spbos:
> Decision made notification: 20 May 2014
> Tracking number received : No
> Visa received: No


you missed me! decision made- may 14, as incidental information in email responding to other question.
STANDARD official email with 'decision made' and tracking number received May 20. 
estimated delivery, may 22!

whee!

if it helps anyone- i had provided a FedEx label with my package, originally. when i got the message on the 14th, it said my visa would be issued and sent sometime in the next 'several days'. 

i responded to ask if providing a UPS number would be helpful or necessary, and didn't get response, so i just set up a UPS account and emailed the number to the Office. xxxx, who's been fantastic through all of this, responded yesterday to apologise for the previous lack of response, and to say that the number was attached to my package, and (again) the visa would be issued and mailed some time in the next several days. that was yesterday.

i woke up this morning to a form email stating:


> Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is xxxxxx and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your UPS shipment at UPS.com
> 
> We encourage you to give feedback on the UK visa application process. You may complete the Customer Survey at:
> http://feedback.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/
> 
> This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply. The response will not be received.


so. that's my story! it SHOULD be here thursday, and OMG i am SO READY!!
congrats to ALL, and i hope the above is helpful for those waiting!


----------



## Chris+Nat

A question for those who upgraded to priority: It says on the VSF page to apply before your appointment. Im confused, is it possible to upgrade and where do you email the receipt to.. I filled out the application but i havent pressed the confirm button yet. If one of the moderators could answer this it would be greatly appreciated as well


----------



## liz2616

Congrats Picklez safe travels!!


----------



## spbos

Hi Picklez,

Congratulations. 

Wow! There is a gap of (at least) 5 days between the actual decision made and the formal email. Sorry, I missed you. It is updated below. 

Picklez,
Decision made notification: 14 May 2014 / 20 May (formal email)
Tracking number received : May 20, 2014 
Visa received: 

chelseycarr
Decision made notification: 14 May 2014 
Tracking number received : 16 May 2014 (tracking number created in the UPS account, not yet shipped )
Visa received: ???

alwayneritchie 
Decision made notification: May 15, 2014 
Tracking number received :??? 
Visa received: ????

belmonte
Decision made notification: 16 May 2014
Tracking number received : No
Visa received: still waiting 

Jbleu: 
Decision made notification: 16 May 2014 
Tracking number received : No
Visa received: still waiting 

Fergood:
Decision made notification: 16 May 2014 
Tracking number received :??
Visa received: ??? 

liz2616:
Decision made notification: 19 May 2014
Tracking number received : No
Visa received: still waiting 


Spbos:
Decision made notification: 20 May 2014 
Tracking number received : No
Visa received: No


----------



## Chris+Nat

Picklez said:


> you missed me! decision made- may 14, as incidental information in email responding to other question.
> STANDARD official email with 'decision made' and tracking number received May 20.
> estimated delivery, may 22!
> 
> whee!
> 
> if it helps anyone- i had provided a FedEx label with my package, originally. when i got the message on the 14th, it said my visa would be issued and sent sometime in the next 'several days'.
> 
> i responded to ask if providing a UPS number would be helpful or necessary, and didn't get response, so i just set up a UPS account and emailed the number to the Office. xxxx, who's been fantastic through all of this, responded yesterday to apologise for the previous lack of response, and to say that the number was attached to my package, and (again) the visa would be issued and mailed some time in the next several days. that was yesterday.
> 
> i woke up this morning to a form email stating:
> 
> 
> so. that's my story! it SHOULD be here thursday, and OMG i am SO READY!!
> congrats to ALL, and i hope the above is helpful for those waiting!


Do you have xxxx's email ??


----------



## grasshopper33

Great info today! Thanks spbos and Picklez!


----------



## Picklez

Chris+Nat said:


> A question for those who upgraded to priority: It says on the VSF page to apply before your appointment. Im confused, is it possible to upgrade and where do you email the receipt to.. I filled out the application but i havent pressed the confirm button yet. If one of the moderators could answer this it would be greatly appreciated as well





> Dear -Picklez-,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> I can confirm that you can purchase Priority Service after your application has been submitted. Having Priority Service would speed up the processing time of your application, compared to not having it.
> 
> If you decide to purchase the service, you should receive a receipt by email with a PDF attachment. If the attachment is forwarded to this email address, we will move your application to the head of the queue and class it as Priority.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> xxxx
> Entry Clearance Assistant
> UK Visas & Immigration
> 
> Home Office
> 4th Floor, Vulcan House (Iron), 6 Millsands, Sheffield, S3 8NU
> [email protected]


sincerely hoping that there's nothing wrong with sharing this correspondence. as there's nothing personal involved, i don't see why not, but if anyone knows otherwise, please let me know, or remove it!

chris+nat- the email at the end of that email is the address i messaged. i don't know if xx is the only person on the other end, tho i have only received responses from them. 

all the very best to you, and sorry i wasn't here earlier to respond!


----------



## sukubutsu

I think I've been granted my visa!!!! Just got an email saying "your visa will be despatched shortly". This feels so unreal after months of sweating over documents to submit and agonizing over every minute detail. I'm trying to contain my excitement until I get the visa in my hands.

Country applying from: singapore
Type of visa applied for: settlement spouse (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17th April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 19th May 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20 May 2014
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 5 working days
Date your visa was received: decision email received 21 May 2014/ visa - still waiting

2 days!!! Unbelievable! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Picklez

spbos- it would be interesting to know how many on the list provided FedEx and/or UPS return info! Would those of you on the list care to share?

as i said, i had sent the fedex label with it, but they didn't actually ship it until after i sent a UPS account number, on the off-chance it would help. (and they sent it UPS)

would be interesting to know if those waiting are facing something with fedex- like whatever that warning is on the automated response emails, saying fedex is facing delays...
idk. it's very late, and i'm babbling. 
off i go! 
will dream of the santa's workshop version of the visa office, in full swing- stamping and printing and mailing! goodnight, all!


----------



## Picklez

sukubutsu- congrats!!!


----------



## jbleu

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

Just as I was about to ask how to make a return label for UPS, I get this email:

_Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is xxxx xxxx xxxxx and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com

We encourage you to give feedback on the UK visa application process. You may complete the Customer Survey at:
http://feedback.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/v.asp?i=37412smumc

This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply. The response will not be received._

I pray for speedy delivery as I know others have also received their tracking number but have yet to received them. 

-Does anyone else wake up naturally at 5am to check updates on expatforum.com?


----------



## Millmonkey1

Whomever is in charge of this incompetent department needs to be fired.
My paperwork was received in Sheffield Apr 28th. With every fee possible paid.
It is now 21 May and not a damn thing.
Every time fiancé calls this contact center it is another story and an "Escalation"
I am beyond disgusted.


----------



## bells

I sent an email asking about the status of my visa and got the following response back today.. 

"Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration Enquiry Services. We understand that you would like to know about the status of your application to come to the UK. A decision has not yet been made on your application. We have service standards for processing UK visa applications which state that we will process: 90 per cent of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98 per cent within 6 weeks and 100 per cent within 12 weeks of the application date; and 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date."

Is this positive? not positive? something to make me concerned? I'm going a little crazy here.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Yup*



jbleu said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Just as I was about to ask how to make a return label for UPS, I get this email:
> 
> _Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is xxxx xxxx xxxxx and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com
> 
> We encourage you to give feedback on the UK visa application process. You may complete the Customer Survey at:
> http://feedback.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/v.asp?i=37412smumc
> 
> This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply. The response will not be received._
> 
> I pray for speedy delivery as I know others have also received their tracking number but have yet to received them.
> 
> -Does anyone else wake up naturally at 5am to check updates on expatforum.com?



Every day…..Coffee and this Forum! Good Luck-:wave:


----------



## belmonte

jbleu said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Just as I was about to ask how to make a return label for UPS, I get this email:
> 
> _Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be dispatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is xxxx xxxx xxxxx and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com
> 
> We encourage you to give feedback on the UK visa application process. You may complete the Customer Survey at:
> http://feedback.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/v.asp?i=37412smumc
> 
> This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply. The response will not be received._
> 
> I pray for speedy delivery as I know others have also received their tracking number but have yet to received them.
> 
> -Does anyone else wake up naturally at 5am to check updates on expatforum.com?




I woke up to the same exact email this morning -- they're shipping it with FedEx, but they haven't created the shipment yet even though I've been provided with a FedEx Tracking number.

Every time I try to track on the FedEx website, it returns with a not found notification. 

@jbleu, does yours do the same thing?


----------



## jbleu

belmonte said:


> I woke up to the same exact email this morning -- they're shipping it with FedEx, but they haven't created the shipment yet even though I've been provided with a FedEx Tracking number.
> 
> Every time I try to track on the FedEx website, it returns with a not found notification.
> 
> @jbleu, does yours do the same thing?


Yes. Same thing for me. I'm going to keep checking throughout the day and hope to set up email/text contacts asap.

My survey link doesn't work as well.


----------



## belmonte

the weird thing is that I supplied them with my UPS information ages ago, and they still didn't use the UPS account instead...there seems to be no rhyme or reason to this process.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*It is what it is*



bells said:


> I sent an email asking about the status of my visa and got the following response back today..
> 
> "Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration Enquiry Services. We understand that you would like to know about the status of your application to come to the UK. A decision has not yet been made on your application. We have service standards for processing UK visa applications which state that we will process: 90 per cent of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98 per cent within 6 weeks and 100 per cent within 12 weeks of the application date; and 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date."
> 
> Is this positive? not positive? something to make me concerned? I'm going a little crazy here.


Bells-
It isn't necessarily bad; it just means they either haven't looked at it yet, or are still doing
the background information to check on your application. Hang in there- on the bright side it isn't a no at this point!


----------



## jbleu

belmonte said:


> the weird thing is that I supplied them with my UPS information ages ago, and they still didn't use the UPS account instead...there seems to be no rhyme or reason to this process.


That is interesting~~

I guess they use what they originally have unless they request additional courier/shipping services.

Best of luck to you and I'll be sure to update if and when my tracking is set up and active.


----------



## bells

Touchline Dad said:


> Bells-
> It isn't necessarily bad; it just means they either haven't looked at it yet, or are still doing
> the background information to check on your application. Hang in there- on the bright side it isn't a no at this point!



Touchline Dad

It feels like everyone else gets more specific answers when they write. Am I not asking the right questions? I was asking "if its still in queue? or is it currently being reviewed? what the timing is .. ? " .. Just is really painful waiting when it seems like based on other people's timelines I should be getting an answer this week. 

And sadly... we have a situation where my brother and my fiance's ex have been causing us a lot of problems. My brother because he doesn't like him and is being an obsessive irrational fanatic. And His ex because she is a veangeful person (think fatal attraction psycho behavior) ... I'm seriously worried one of them has written to immigration trying to cause us another issue. 

We really just want to get married and move forward with our lives.


----------



## Chi-town

Hi all,

I am hoping someone on this thread can help me out. I have a settlement visa application 'in progress' in Sheffield (I'm an American and my husband is British). I need to upgrade to priority as I've been offered a job, but they want a visa number asap.

Anyhow, when I use the priority pay service site, it won't let me choose Sheffield as the processing center, only New York. Does this matter? I still enter my GWF number etc.

Then after I pay can someone tell me where I need to send it if my application is already in? Is there an email address or fax number for Sheffield? Freaking out a bit, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

My received the email that Sheffield had it and were 'preparing it for processing' on May 10th.


----------



## liz2616

jbleu said:


> Yes. Same thing for me. I'm going to keep checking throughout the day and hope to set up email/text contacts asap. My survey link doesn't work as well.


They might have put it in system but tracking won't work until Fedex pick up and scan the label - it should work by their end of day!


----------



## jbleu

Hi Chi-town,

Firstly, I would recommend that you email the Sheffield office first if you can upgrade to priority or at least let them know your action plan- for me personally, I made sure that they gave me the "green light" to upgrade or not, just in case mine was too far into the process or not. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ur-uk-visa-timeline-here-350.html#post3860898

Please look at my previous posts. Picklez has explained in detail on how she/he paid for priority service after application submission. It can be found on this thread, page 350. 

I chose New York as my processing center, even though it was in Sheffield and mine went through perfectly fine. < I see that your location is Chicago- Do they have a drop down button for Chicago?>
Once completed, you send a copy of your receipt (pdf) and email it to [email protected].
Then, I received a confirmation email from an Entry Clearance Officer that they received it and moved my application to the priority section.

Hope this information helps.


----------



## Chi-town

jbleu, you are amazing. Thank you so much for your swift reply. I really really really appreciate it.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Hang in there*



bells said:


> Touchline Dad
> 
> It feels like everyone else gets more specific answers when they write. Am I not asking the right questions? I was asking "if its still in queue? or is it currently being reviewed? what the timing is .. ? " .. Just is really painful waiting when it seems like based on other people's timelines I should be getting an answer this week.
> 
> And sadly... we have a situation where my brother and my fiance's ex have been causing us a lot of problems. My brother because he doesn't like him and is being an obsessive irrational fanatic. And His ex because she is a veangeful person (think fatal attraction psycho behavior) ... I'm seriously worried one of them has written to immigration trying to cause us another issue.
> 
> We really just want to get married and move forward with our lives.



Sorry about the situation you are in. All I know is that the response to inquiries has been
all over the map, from YES your visa has been approved to, your application is still in the 
queue, to it is still under review; to finally a "decision has been made and your passport will be despatched shortly." I have a feeling that right now the amount of applications
is pretty high and they are trying to get to as many as possible and are getting behind a bit.
I know first hand how easy it is to let your mind start running away; the best advice I have seen is from a moderator who said in time this will be all over and you will be with your loved ones. Good Luck:nod:


----------



## jbleu

Chi-town said:


> jbleu, you are amazing. Thank you so much for your swift reply. I really really really appreciate it.



You're welcome.
I made some edits on my previous post, just now.
Please refresh your page so you can see my latest updates.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## djames

Hi all

Does anyone know of an alternative way of checking the progress of an application within the UK?

The site is currently stating: "Because of high call volumes the UK Visas and Immigration contact centre is currently not accepting calls.

Thanks


----------



## bells

Touchline Dad said:


> Sorry about the situation you are in. All I know is that the response to inquiries has been
> all over the map, from YES your visa has been approved to, your application is still in the
> queue, to it is still under review; to finally a "decision has been made and your passport will be despatched shortly." I have a feeling that right now the amount of applications
> is pretty high and they are trying to get to as many as possible and are getting behind a bit.
> I know first hand how easy it is to let your mind start running away; the best advice I have seen is from a moderator who said in time this will be all over and you will be with your loved ones. Good Luck:nod:


Thanks for the encouragement! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## belmonte

hey everyone,

I just received another email from that cool cat xxxx-- He said that all the problems with fedex have been resolved! 

he also added that I was approved for a UK Visa and that the documents were in fact despatched!


----------



## jbleu

belmonte said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> I just received another email from that cool cat xxxxx -- He said that all the problems with fedex have been resolved!
> 
> he also added that I was approved for a UK Visa and that the documents were in fact despatched!


What a cool cat, that xxxxx! Xoxo's to you!! 

And Belmonte, Congratulations and safe travels! 

Awesome news!!

[Will you stop putting real names on forum - Mod]


----------



## superdiana

Pallykin said:


> Purchasing your ticket ahead of getting one's visa doesn't help. I've seen plenty of messages posted on this forum from people watching their departure date come and go as their visa was still being processed. This just added to their anguish (and expense).


Thanks, Pallykin. I went back in the forum and saw that the person who applied the same time as me in Toronto was Wicket, who started in the non-priority application, but upgraded on May 1, so that's why the application was approved so quickly. So now I can't use that as a proxy to when my will be finished


----------



## spbos

bells said:


> I sent an email asking about the status of my visa and got the following response back today..
> 
> "Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration Enquiry Services. We understand that you would like to know about the status of your application to come to the UK. A decision has not yet been made on your application. We have service standards for processing UK visa applications which state that we will process: 90 per cent of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98 per cent within 6 weeks and 100 per cent within 12 weeks of the application date; and 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date."
> 
> Is this positive? not positive? something to make me concerned? I'm going a little crazy here.


This is a standard reply and you need not worry about it at all.


----------



## grasshopper33

belmonte said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> I just received another email from that cool cat xxxx-- He said that all the problems with fedex have been resolved!
> 
> he also added that I was approved for a UK Visa and that the documents were in fact despatched!


Congrats!!! And funnily, I always think of that cool cat as a she!


----------



## spbos

djames said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know of an alternative way of checking the progress of an application within the UK?
> 
> The site is currently stating: "Because of high call volumes the UK Visas and Immigration contact centre is currently not accepting calls.
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried the webchat? 

UK Visas & Immigration


----------



## bells

spbos said:


> This is a standard reply and you need not worry about it at all.


thank you for the reassurances. I think my imagination is starting to run away. This limbo not knowing time is really insane. I'm so glad I found this site .. or I think I would be going crazy


----------



## bells

spbos said:


> Have you tried the webchat?
> 
> UK Visas & Immigration


Do you get more detail when you do the webchat? or the same kind of "standard answer" as with email?


----------



## Pallykin

*Hopeful or crazy?*

Having read lots of posts here, I'm developing a faint hope that settlement visa processing will be restored in New York (for people in the USA)... It seems the transition from Worldbridge to VFS has created a lot of delays which lately seem to be easing... :fingerscrossed:

This would be good as it would save applicants both transit time and cost of sending their applications there and back... and it would explain why the online application still says New York... when it's actually Sheffield...


----------



## bells

*RE: Hopeful or crazy?*

Pallykin

When was this changed from NY to Sheffield?
How much longer have processing times been since they moved it to Sheffield?


----------



## Pallykin

*Settlement visa processing in Sheffield*



bells said:


> Pallykin
> 
> When was this changed from NY to Sheffield?
> How much longer have processing times been since they moved it to Sheffield?


It was changed to Sheffield some time before I joined this forum in March. There has been a lot of confusion around this. I gather that they were forwarding people's applications to Sheffield for a while, and then they were returning them with instructions to send them to Sheffield (which cost people a lot of time).

The processing time seemed to go up for people who submitted in February, and then started to seem shorter. A couple of people have mentioned receiving emails on Saturdays, suggesting they are working overtime. 

It would be nice to actually know, rather than to speculate...


----------



## jbleu

jbleu said:


> That is interesting~~
> 
> I guess they use what they originally have unless they request additional courier/shipping services.
> 
> Best of luck to you and I'll be sure to update if and when my tracking is set up and active.


Update: Package has been picked up; set up notifications.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::


----------



## nyclon

Chi-town said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am hoping someone on this thread can help me out. I have a settlement visa application 'in progress' in Sheffield (I'm an American and my husband is British). I need to upgrade to priority as I've been offered a job, but they want a visa number asap.
> 
> Anyhow, when I use the priority pay service site, it won't let me choose Sheffield as the processing center, only New York. Does this matter? I still enter my GWF number etc.
> 
> Then after I pay can someone tell me where I need to send it if my application is already in? Is there an email address or fax number for Sheffield? Freaking out a bit, so any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> My received the email that Sheffield had it and were 'preparing it for processing' on May 10th.


While the actual processing of the visa takes place in Sheffield, New York is the issuing centre so choose New York.


----------



## nyclon

bells said:


> Pallykin
> 
> When was this changed from NY to Sheffield?
> How much longer have processing times been since they moved it to Sheffield?


US applications have been processed in Sheffield for over a year now. Processing times have nothing to do with where it is processed. Times vary during the year for many different reasons.


----------



## superdiana

bells said:


> Touchline Dad
> 
> It feels like everyone else gets more specific answers when they write. Am I not asking the right questions? I was asking "if its still in queue? or is it currently being reviewed? what the timing is .. ? " .. Just is really painful waiting when it seems like based on other people's timelines I should be getting an answer this week.
> 
> And sadly... we have a situation where my brother and my fiance's ex have been causing us a lot of problems. My brother because he doesn't like him and is being an obsessive irrational fanatic. And His ex because she is a veangeful person (think fatal attraction psycho behavior) ... I'm seriously worried one of them has written to immigration trying to cause us another issue.
> 
> We really just want to get married and move forward with our lives.


Here's my generic response:

_Thank you for your email.

Your application is currently awaiting consideration from an ECO. Unfortunately I can provide no further update at this time. I cannot give an accurate timescale on when your application will be completed. Our customer service standards state that we must complete at least 95% of applications within 12 weeks of application submission. I can only confirm that the application will be considered before then.

Kind regards,

J Colton
Entry Clearance Assistant
UK Visas & Immigration
_


----------



## spbos

bells said:


> Do you get more detail when you do the webchat? or the same kind of "standard answer" as with email?


mostly standard answers - such as 'in process'. Sometime they do tell you that an ECO is yet to take a look etc. But nothing more specific than that.


----------



## Joppa

It's a bit like tracking parcel delivery. They can find out what stage your application is at, such as waiting to be opened, with ECO, decision made etc, but they can't actually open the parcel and find out what's inside, such as any problems encountered, background checks being conducted and so on.


----------



## djames

spbos said:


> Have you tried the webchat?



Hi spbos

Unfortunately, there's no webchat option for applications made from the UK.


----------



## amschwar

Does anyone know if there have been rejected Settlement Visa applications? And, if so, for what reason? 

I applied in February with a non-priority Settlement application. My husband is a UK citizen, born and raised, served in the British Army. We thought our application was straight-forward, and more than met the financial requirement as my husband owns his own company and can work from here or there. 

About 3 weeks go I contacted Sheffield to request details to upgrade to priority processing. They informed me there was no need because my application was already being considered and I would hear soon. Since then, I have sent a few more emails because I never did hear from anyone. Each time they said they were waiting on another team/department to respond to an inquiry and it should be soon. Still no word...

Last week I called the UK Visa & Immigration number. I figured the cost was worth it. All they could tell me is the status of my visa which said, "Decision delayed to to further inquiry being conducted." The man I spoke with said it doesn't say what the inquiry is, but he guessed it had to do with them confirming my husband's right to remain in the UK. What does that mean??? He's a UK citizen and is already living there!

I can't imagine what inquiry would be taking over 3 weeks to complete. So, now I'm worried. What if it gets denied? Why would they ever get denied if you've been married for 5 years, have a child together and meet all the requirements. 

I know it's a long shot to ask here, but maybe someone can shed some light on it for me since Sheffield won't. Thanks!


----------



## superdiana

amschwar said:


> Does anyone know if there have been rejected Settlement Visa applications? And, if so, for what reason?
> 
> I applied in February with a non-priority Settlement application. My husband is a UK citizen, born and raised, served in the British Army. We thought our application was straight-forward, and more than met the financial requirement as my husband owns his own company and can work from here or there.
> 
> About 3 weeks go I contacted Sheffield to request details to upgrade to priority processing. They informed me there was no need because my application was already being considered and I would hear soon. Since then, I have sent a few more emails because I never did hear from anyone. Each time they said they were waiting on another team/department to respond to an inquiry and it should be soon. Still no word...
> 
> Last week I called the UK Visa & Immigration number. I figured the cost was worth it. All they could tell me is the status of my visa which said, "Decision delayed to to further inquiry being conducted." The man I spoke with said it doesn't say what the inquiry is, but he guessed it had to do with them confirming my husband's right to remain in the UK. What does that mean??? He's a UK citizen and is already living there!
> 
> I can't imagine what inquiry would be taking over 3 weeks to complete. So, now I'm worried. What if it gets denied? Why would they ever get denied if you've been married for 5 years, have a child together and meet all the requirements.
> 
> I know it's a long shot to ask here, but maybe someone can shed some light on it for me since Sheffield won't. Thanks!


Hi, amschwar,

I'm sorry to hear about your delays. I worry that my situation is similar to yours where my husband is a UK citizen but hasn't been there for a while, so confirming his status will cause a delay. I have a vacation to Hawaii in July planned and am praying I get my passport back before then!

I have a friend that applied a few years ago with a lawyer and got rejected. It was for a work visa and not for settlement, but he said that if you get a rejection, you just appeal with all the appropriate paperwork proving that you meet the conditions that they rejected you for and it should go through.

I'm nervous that mine will get rejected and that there will be a lot of delays going back and forth on the appeal. I hope it doesn't get to that point!

It think there's no use in us worrying until then, or we will go crazy. Good luck!


----------



## spbos

A further update.

Yesterday I was informed that (in response to my status inquiry) I have been issued an UK spouse visa and I will receive my documents in the coming days. I was curious about when this decision was made. I chatted with UKVI just now and they tell me that it was on May 15, 2014.

That means for the last 5 working days my packet is just waiting for somebody to ask UPS to pick it up. I have not yet received the standard 'decision has been reached' email with a tracking number....


----------



## Pallykin

spbos, have you looked at your UPS account to see if a shipment has been created?


----------



## blondiegeek

I am having the same problem!

I sent in my EEA Family Permit application and it was received in New York May 8th. 
I got the "we have received your application" email on May 9th
Just called the tracking line and found out that they made a decision on May 13th
As of May 21 I haven't gotten any email saying waht the decision is, nor have they sent back the documents yet. 

I don't understand how they can make a decision in only 3 days, and yet take over a week to send me my passport back! Is this typical?! I'm super frustrated as no one on the tracking line can give me any more information and I don't know who else to call. I worry that it got lost somewhere....



spbos said:


> A further update.
> 
> Yesterday I was informed that (in response to my status inquiry) I have been issued an UK spouse visa and I will receive my documents in the coming days. I was curious about when this decision was made. I chatted with UKVI just now and they tell me that it was on May 15, 2014.
> 
> That means for the last 5 working days my packet is just waiting for somebody to ask UPS to pick it up. I have not yet received the standard 'decision has been reached' email with a tracking number....


----------



## spbos

amschwar said:


> Does anyone know if there have been rejected Settlement Visa applications? And, if so, for what reason?
> 
> I applied in February with a non-priority Settlement application. My husband is a UK citizen, born and raised, served in the British Army. We thought our application was straight-forward, and more than met the financial requirement as my husband owns his own company and can work from here or there.
> 
> About 3 weeks go I contacted Sheffield to request details to upgrade to priority processing. They informed me there was no need because my application was already being considered and I would hear soon. Since then, I have sent a few more emails because I never did hear from anyone. Each time they said they were waiting on another team/department to respond to an inquiry and it should be soon. Still no word...
> 
> Last week I called the UK Visa & Immigration number. I figured the cost was worth it. All they could tell me is the status of my visa which said, "Decision delayed to to further inquiry being conducted." The man I spoke with said it doesn't say what the inquiry is, but he guessed it had to do with them confirming my husband's right to remain in the UK. What does that mean??? He's a UK citizen and is already living there!
> 
> I can't imagine what inquiry would be taking over 3 weeks to complete. So, now I'm worried. What if it gets denied? Why would they ever get denied if you've been married for 5 years, have a child together and meet all the requirements.
> 
> I know it's a long shot to ask here, but maybe someone can shed some light on it for me since Sheffield won't. Thanks!


The moderators are very knowledgeable here. Hope they will be able to give you some advice. I would not think that your husband’s right of stay is an issue. He is an UK citizen, where else will he go? Those guys handling the phone calls have limited access to information. May be he was just speculating. 

It is a bit difficult to ascertain the authenticity of the document if you are managing your own business rather working for a big firm. So may be that is taking some time. 

I have read it somewhere in this forum that if you are married to a UK service person for more than 2 years, you get an indefinite leave to enter. However, in your case you husband is an ex-serviceman. So, I am not sure. The best-case scenario is they are trying to figure out if to issue a normal spouse visa or an indefinite leave to enter. 


Please check this out. Again I am not sure if you are eligible for an indefinite leave to enter.

https://www.gov.uk/government/upload.../section2a.pdf


I know this wait is very frustrating, particular when a child involved. I wish you luck. Hope you will hear from them soon.


----------



## spbos

Pallykin said:


> spbos, have you looked at your UPS account to see if a shipment has been created?


Thank you for asking. Yes, I go to my UPS account page every 5 minutes. I try everything.

1. Refresh the page for a couple of times.
2. Close the browser and go to that page again.
3. Refresh it for a couple of more times...
4. restart the machine every now and then.. and so on.

Nothing is working


----------



## Pallykin

I've done that sort of thing while waiting to hear about a job I interviewed for. Your best bet is to put yourself on a visa checking "diet". Limit how often you can check. Find something else to do that gets you busy, away from the computer, and thinking about some other problem. Do anything to distract yourself.

Have you planned your transit? Packed your bags? Dotted all the i's and crossed all the t's? What do you need to do between now and when you leave to be ready? After all, you *know* that you have your visa...


----------



## liz2616

I'm doing the same! I've checked UPS 1000 times!
Maybe ours was approved last week too? We got the email on Monday saying approved but who knows!


----------



## belmonte

Hey everyone,

Okay this might be my final post for a few days! -- my final timeline

Country of Origin: USA
Visa: Settlement - UK Fiancé Visa (Priority)
Online application: 07 April 2014 
BioMetrics: 17 Apr 2014 
Sent Pkg to Sheffield via FedEx: 17 Apr 2014
FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery at Sheffield: 24 Apr 2014
Email confirmation processing documents at Sheffield: 26 Apr 2014
Decision made notification: 16 May 2014
Email confirmation for shipment back to me: 21 May 2014 *email also said I was approved for UK VISA*
Expected Delivery at my doorstep: Friday 23 May 2014 by 10:30 AM -- flying out that night!

thank you once again all


----------



## Pallykin

Belmonte, congratulations! Friday is going to be an exhausting day for you! Where in the UK are you headed?


----------



## belmonte

@Pallykin, thanks! for me, heading to London! what abouts you?


----------



## Pallykin

London too. We're traveling together, and we don't have housing sorted yet, so I don't know exactly where, though we like Gunnersbury, which is near Chiswick. Somewhere in West London probably.

Are you going to be job hunting? I am doing research on how that is different from here. Have you found any good websites or other forums that address life in old Blighty?


----------



## jbleu

belmonte said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Okay this might be my final post for a few days! -- my final timeline
> 
> Country of Origin: USA
> Visa: Settlement - UK Fiancé Visa (Priority)
> Online application: 07 April 2014
> BioMetrics: 17 Apr 2014
> Sent Pkg to Sheffield via FedEx: 17 Apr 2014
> FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery at Sheffield: 24 Apr 2014
> Email confirmation processing documents at Sheffield: 26 Apr 2014
> Decision made notification: 16 May 2014
> Email confirmation for shipment back to me: 21 May 2014 *email also said I was approved for UK VISA*
> Expected Delivery at my doorstep: Friday 23 May 2014 by 10:30 AM -- flying out that night!
> 
> thank you once again all


SO exciting~~! Belmonte, I'm curious to know what you are using for packing your belongings? have you used a shipping company to handle the bigger loads? It was also my plan to fly out on the 23rd but now planning to leave on Saturday evening.

I plan on paying extra for flight/check-in bags. And take with me what I need for my wedding ceremony. I didn't know this but if you are going for the flight option, you can pack your belongings in boxes, as long as its secure (for check-in bags) Who would have thought??? Just thought I'd share this news as it stopped me from purchasing expensive luggage bags.


----------



## bells

jbleu said:


> SO exciting~~! Belmonte, I'm curious to know what you are using for packing your belongings? have you used a shipping company to handle the bigger loads? It was also my plan to fly out on the 23rd but now planning to leave on Saturday evening.
> 
> I plan on paying extra for flight/check-in bags. And take with me what I need for my wedding ceremony. I didn't know this but if you are going for the flight option, you can pack your belongings in boxes, as long as its secure (for check-in bags) Who would have thought??? Just thought I'd share this news as it stopped me from purchasing expensive luggage bags.


Maybe we could start a new link about current shipping company experiences? I also am looking to have items shipped and I have no idea where to start.


----------



## jbleu

bells said:


> Maybe we could start a new link about current shipping company experiences? I also am looking to have items shipped and I have no idea where to start.



Actually, there are a lot of threads about shipping/moving from US to UK and vice versa. I should have asked that question in the appropriate thread.

Bells, if you do a search under search these forums on the main page, using key words such as moving/shipping/box/ etc, it will populate posts on what you may need.
This is a recent one I read: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ving-uk/363697-shipping-boxes-nyc-london.html


----------



## Chris+Nat

I know this is probably the wrong thread for this, but does anyone know anything about the tranfer of your credit rating when you get to the UK, or do you just have to start over ?


----------



## bells

Chris+Nat said:


> I know this is probably the wrong thread for this, but does anyone know anything about the tranfer of your credit rating when you get to the UK, or do you just have to start over ?


I'm dealing with this now . As far as I've discovered .. there is no transfer of credit rating. But if you have an account like HSBC premier --- they will review your internal HSBC credit and apply it overseas.


----------



## liz2616

No transfer of credit - you'll start over. I'm a uk resident and have lived in the US for 10 years. Going back now and starting again!


----------



## Pallykin

Everyone says you start over...


----------



## superdiana

Chris+Nat said:


> I know this is probably the wrong thread for this, but does anyone know anything about the tranfer of your credit rating when you get to the UK, or do you just have to start over ?


I read in another forum that if you have an American Express, they will use your Canadian/ American credit to give you a credit card in the UK as soon as you get there. It's too early for me, so I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## superdiana

Has anyone tried this website to track their application? It doesn't work for me; I heard it's only for certain countries.

UK VISA APPLICATION STATUS | Your United Kingdom Visa Status


----------



## maegantee

Hiya guys!

Are they still having issues with FedEx? Trying to decide which is better to ship with.. FedEx is the cheapest, but UPS and DHL are also an option!

What have y'all gone with? Hopefully shipping tomorrow!!


----------



## Chris+Nat

superdiana said:


> Has anyone tried this website to track their application? It doesn't work for me; I heard it's only for certain countries.
> 
> UK VISA APPLICATION STATUS | Your United Kingdom Visa Status


doesn't work for me using my gwf number


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Fixed*



maegantee said:


> Hiya guys!
> 
> Are they still having issues with FedEx? Trying to decide which is better to ship with.. FedEx is the cheapest, but UPS and DHL are also an option!
> 
> What have y'all gone with? Hopefully shipping tomorrow!!


Meagantee-
Today someone posted that the FedEx issues have been resolved. As you say, it is the most cost effective and normally most reliable.


----------



## chelseycarr

My visa finally arrived today!! Flying out on Saturday and arriving on Sunday! Just in time to celebrate the bank holiday!!

Just a quick question, am I eligible to use the NHS if I need to once I am back or will I have to use private health care? Thanks in advance for any help!

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## liz2616

chelseycarr said:


> My visa finally arrived today!! Flying out on Saturday and arriving on Sunday! Just in time to celebrate the bank holiday!! Just a quick question, am I eligible to use the NHS if I need to once I am back or will I have to use private health care? Thanks in advance for any help! Good luck to everyone!!


I believe as soon as you are resident (have a visa to live there) you can use NHS....


----------



## superdiana

liz2616 said:


> I believe as soon as you are resident (have a visa to live there) you can use NHS....


I read in another forum that you can get a GP once you get there, which NHS pays for, but you will not be able to have NHS-funded hospital services for your first year on a visa, so that has to be privately funded.


----------



## Joppa

Hospital in-patient care may be chargeable esp if you or your spouse/partner isn't in work during the first year. Exact decision is made by the hospital authorities so can vary.


----------



## conehead980

superdiana said:


> Has anyone tried this website to track their application? It doesn't work for me; I heard it's only for certain countries.
> 
> UK VISA APPLICATION STATUS | Your United Kingdom Visa Status


Didn't work for mine in the US...


----------



## spbos

chelseycarr said:


> My visa finally arrived today!! Flying out on Saturday and arriving on Sunday! Just in time to celebrate the bank holiday!!
> 
> Just a quick question, am I eligible to use the NHS if I need to once I am back or will I have to use private health care? Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!


Congratulations. Have a safe journey.


----------



## belmonte

Pallykin said:


> London too. We're traveling together, and we don't have housing sorted yet, so I don't know exactly where, though we like Gunnersbury, which is near Chiswick. Somewhere in West London probably.
> 
> Are you going to be job hunting? I am doing research on how that is different from here. Have you found any good websites or other forums that address life in old Blighty?


@Pallykin, that's awesome! Luckily I'll be living with my fiancé as I'm joining him in London. I haven't found any good forums for job searching, but my advice would be to go directly to company websites. Check twitter. Check Linkedin. I think it also depends on what industry you're trying to get into. I'm hoping to get into production and advertising and have been lucky enough to apply for some graduate schemes in London.


----------



## belmonte

jbleu said:


> SO exciting~~! Belmonte, I'm curious to know what you are using for packing your belongings? have you used a shipping company to handle the bigger loads? It was also my plan to fly out on the 23rd but now planning to leave on Saturday evening.
> 
> I plan on paying extra for flight/check-in bags. And take with me what I need for my wedding ceremony. I didn't know this but if you are going for the flight option, you can pack your belongings in boxes, as long as its secure (for check-in bags) Who would have thought??? Just thought I'd share this news as it stopped me from purchasing expensive luggage bags.


hey @jbleu - I am also planning on paying for the extra flight/check-in bags. Thanks for the pointer about boxes!! I've got mine packed in two big suitcases that I've been using at university. The shipping companies I looked at seemed to be quite expensive. good luck on travels!


----------



## Half-English

Hello everyone,
I just wanted to post my timeline for other people because I found that helpful while I was waiting.

Type of visa: Spouse Settlement
Country applied from: USA
Date Online Application: April 20
Date of Biometrics: April 23
Date Documents sent: April 24
Date FedEx confirmation: April 28
Date e-mail from Sheffield office confirming docs received: May 1
Date upgraded application to priority: May 8
Date received e-mail stating a decision was made: May 22
Date received documents back: waiting

I tried using the web chat to find out if it were approved or not but they would not or could not tell me...so that was a waste of £4. Other people seem to have been able to find out but the person on the web chat told me I would have to wait until my documents were sent back to me. They were pretty rude about it too. I have checked my FedEx account but nothing has been updated in the system yet. Bummer...would have been nice to know! Fingers are crossed until I get my docs back...and there's another bank holiday on Monday...oh the agony! Thanks for all of your help everyone!


----------



## Chris+Nat

I received an email this morning stating that there was no need for me to upgrade to priority because my app isn't far from the front of the work queue. It said it may be considered in the next week or two.. Received in Sheffield March 17th non-prioriy


----------



## Joppa

So non-priority is still running at around 10-12 weeks after arrival in Sheffield.


----------



## Chris+Nat

It's looking that way.. They chose their words carefully, saying that it MAY be looked at it in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully that means they WILL be looking at it in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## superdiana

Chris+Nat said:


> It's looking that way.. They chose their words carefully, saying that it MAY be looked at it in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully that means they WILL be looking at it in the next couple of weeks.


You are 3 weeks ahead of me in non-priority so hoping you get your response soon!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*OK*



Chris+Nat said:


> I received an email this morning stating that there was no need for me to upgrade to priority because my app isn't far from the front of the work queue. It said it may be considered in the next week or two.. Received in Sheffield March 17th non-prioriy


Well that is disappointing. Mine was received early April in Sheffield. The only problem with their rationale is that while our applications might be near the front of the queue, if I had to guess at least 70% of the applications (conservatively) are now Priority, which means the non priority applications will just sit there. I should not have gotten my hopes up over that late April acceleration in processing.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Joppa

No. The priority queue and non-priority queue are entirely separate, and since the priority queue is shorter, you get served more quickly. The number in priority queue has no relevance to your waiting time in the non-priority queue.
Think of a supermarket queue. Those with priority are directed to an exclusive shorter line, while the rest have to line up with everyone else.


----------



## bells

Joppa said:


> No. The priority queue and non-priority queue are entirely separate, and since the priority queue is shorter, you get served more quickly. The number in priority queue has no relevance to your waiting time in the non-priority queue.



Can you explain how it works? Because that made NO sense to me. 

Because from how you wrote it... If everyone was doing priority .. the non priority would be a shorter pile and end up being completed first????


----------



## Joppa

But most people don't do priority, as it costs a hefty $510 more than the already high visa fees. And some applicants can't or are advised not to go for priority because of complexity or poor immigration history.
So the priority queue is always shorter than other queue, though it does vary (hence reflected in actual processing time). Also they shift more resources to priority cases (more ECOs looking at them).
If settlement priority were only $100 more, then most people would go for it and probably get served no faster than non-priority cases.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*OK!*



Joppa said:


> No. The priority queue and non-priority queue are entirely separate, and since the priority queue is shorter, you get served more quickly. The number in priority queue has no relevance to your waiting time in the non-priority queue.
> Think of a supermarket queue. Those with priority are directed to an exclusive shorter line, while the rest have to line up with everyone else.


Alrighty then! Thank you JOPPA, I am not disappointed anymore..:yield:


----------



## superdiana

bells said:


> Can you explain how it works? Because that made NO sense to me.
> 
> Because from how you wrote it... If everyone was doing priority .. the non priority would be a shorter pile and end up being completed first????


Has anyone on this forum who recently got approved a non-priority applicant? I think the link that was put up a few days ago were all priority applicants.


----------



## nckozy08

I am 9 weeks in. I sent an email a week or two ago inquiring about any sort of status on the processing of my visa. I got a reply within 2 days and they said that mine has not yet been looked at, but will be processed within the required 12 week time period. I still occasionally check my UPS account, and so far nothing. I submitted my application around early to mid March, if this helps anyone. I will post the day I get it


----------



## jbleu

Type of Visa applied: Settlement - Priority (updated as of May 2nd)
Online application completed: March 1st 2014
Biometrics completed: March 24th 2014
Application packet mailed: March 28th 2014
Documents delivered by FedEx: March 31st 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield: April 3rd 2014
Decision email: (May 16th via update email request; official email May 21st, 2014)
Visa received: May 22nd, 2014 via Fedex
Estimating wait time: ~8 weeks 

My visa has been approved. I am super happy and relieved! It was actually issued 13/05/14 and I received it just today~~
I'd like to thank this wonderful forum, the moderators and basically everyone who has shared their knowledge in this process. Thank you all!
For those who are still waiting: HANG IN THERE!! I wish you all speedy results!! All of the wait, stress and sleepless nights seems like a distant memory now. 
Now, I don't know what to do with my mornings anymore! I'm so used to waking up at 5 am and reading all of the forums~~

Going to book my flights now.


----------



## Chris+Nat

jbleu said:


> Type of Visa applied: Settlement - Priority (updated as of May 2nd)
> Online application completed: March 1st 2014
> Biometrics completed: March 24th 2014
> Application packet mailed: March 28th 2014
> Documents delivered by FedEx: March 31st 2014
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: April 3rd 2014
> Decision email: (May 16th via update email request; official email May 21st, 2014)
> Visa received: May 22nd, 2014 via Fedex
> Estimating wait time: ~8 weeks
> 
> My visa has been approved. I am super happy and relieved! It was actually issued 13/05/14 and I received it just today~~
> I'd like to thank this wonderful forum, the moderators and basically everyone who has shared their knowledge in this process. Thank you all!
> For those who are still waiting: HANG IN THERE!! I wish you all speedy results!! All of the wait, stress and sleepless nights seems like a distant memory now.
> Now, I don't know what to do with my mornings anymore! I'm so used to waking up at 5 am and reading all of the forums~~
> 
> Going to book my flights now.


Congrats Jbleu !!


----------



## thesmokies

Chris+Nat said:


> I received an email this morning stating that there was no need for me to upgrade to priority because my app isn't far from the front of the work queue. It said it may be considered in the next week or two.. Received in Sheffield March 17th non-prioriy


I am non-priority March 26, I hope I have by the end of May


----------



## maegantee

Quick Question as I'm about to take my application to UPS and send it off!!

My fiance's bank statements aren't signed as he said they wouldn't sign them? However they are stamped with the official Lloyd's bank stamp with the time and date and everything..

Will they still accept these?! Or do I have to wait another week for him to get new ones!! Aghh could pull my hair out!

Also.. I read somewhere about the 28 day rule?? His last bank statement was for April 30th.. Is this acceptable as well?

Sorry for the questions y'all!


----------



## spbos

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9 April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 11 April 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 April 2014
Email received visa is under Process: 30 April 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: None
Date of approval : May 15, 2014 ( learnt through the UKVI chat )
Date of formal approval email: May 22, 2014 
Date your visa was received: UPS expected delivery on May 27, 2014 ( long weekend  )

I can never thank enough this forum for all the information / support I received through this difficult journey. Good luck to everybody who are waiting for a decision.


----------



## WernerK

We had 5 original bank statements and one that was printed out and stamped at Barclays and they asked said they needed all originals.


----------



## maegantee

WernerK said:


> We had 5 original bank statements and one that was printed out and stamped at Barclays and they asked said they needed all originals.


So printed bank statements that have been stamped by the bank aren't acceptable?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*I think they are*



maegantee said:


> So printed bank statements that have been stamped by the bank aren't acceptable?


Maegentee: 

I would have to disagree with Mr. Werner. I believe they ARE acceptable, as long as each page is stamped by the bank branch individually. I have seen the Mods say the same thing here. For what it is worth, that is what I did. Good Luck.

On another note, when I enquired about my Non-Priority Spouse Settlement Visa 2 days ago, I just received a reply that my application is still waiting to be processed and they could not give me a timeframe in which in would be processed. I applied electronically: 

Filed Electronically March 28
Received in Sheffield (FedEx) April 4
Acknowledgement (UKVI) April 5

As JOPPA said today, it looks more like 12 weeks now for Non-Priority applications.

If you are in a position to pay the $510 and have no prior immigration issues I would strongly recommend it (unless you want to lose your mind slowly every day like I am.:washing:


----------



## caramelfrappe

Why does it take so long from the time of taking the biometrics and the time for the UK Border agency to receive the visa applications. I see posts on here where people paid priority and it took like 2-3 weeks for the Uk border agency to receive the visa application. Is it because you guys are shipping it the cheapest way?


----------



## Chris+Nat

caramelfrappe said:


> Why does it take so long from the time of taking the biometrics and the time for the UK Border agency to receive the visa applications. I see posts on here where people paid priority and it took like 2-3 weeks for the Uk border agency to receive the visa application. Is it because you guys are shipping it the cheapest way?


Mine was shipped from Vancouver on a Wednesday, arrived on a Friday and opened on the following Monday. I used DHL


----------



## caramelfrappe

Chris+Nat said:


> Mine was shipped from Vancouver on a Wednesday, arrived on a Friday and opened on the following Monday. I used DHL


Thank you. I just wanted to know because when I send it I would rather overnight it.


----------



## Joppa

Perhaps some people were waiting for the latest documents to arrive before sending off their application.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Exactly*



Joppa said:


> Perhaps some people were waiting for the latest documents to arrive before sending off their application.



I was waiting for the latest financial documents to be mailed from the UK to me in the US, and other assorted paperwork.


----------



## ziloo

Type of Visa applied: Settlement - Priority 
Location of application: Toronto / Canada
Online application completed: April 28 2014
Biometrics completed: May 2nd 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 9th 2014
Visa received: N/A
Estimating wait time: N/A


----------



## jbleu

Thank you Chris+Nat!


----------



## caramelfrappe

Joppa said:


> Perhaps some people were waiting for the latest documents to arrive before sending off their application.


Yeah but I thought that if you take your biometrics and pay for priority you need to send everything out on the day you take the biometrics.


----------



## acklovebug

BunnyLips said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted: 10 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 13 May 2014
> Date mailed: 16 May 2014 (from the UK)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> I'm American, my husband is British. We were married in the US less than two weeks ago and he's just returned to the UK while we wait for our visa. He hand carried our (hefty!) application with him when he left last week to save on shipping and posted it when he arrived. (I'd opened a FedEx account while he was here so we enclosed the return waybill to the US and shipping envelope with the application.) So now it's a waiting game!
> 
> Fingers crossed for a July 1 travel date. I think I'll go stir crazy if it's any longer!


I was thinking of having my soon to be husband carry the app back as well! So glad that someone else has tried it. Have you received confirmation emails? Or and notification that its started being processed?
Thanks!


----------



## Picklez

Visa in passport, and passport in hand! Life can proceed! 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee- settlement UPGRADED TO PRIORITY May 1st
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 18, 2014 (online). 
Date biometrics taken: appointment sched. for 21/3/2014
Date documentation was FedEx'd to UK Border Agency office: 29/3/14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4/4/14 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none given. 100% within 24 weeks.
Confirmation Email received: May 14th, 2014
Date your visa was received:May 22, 2014 (valid from may 12th!)

i will choose to be grateful that it took 10 days from the stamping to get it back. 

also- in case anyone cares to know- they returned ALL of my paperwork. copies and originals. all 5 pounds worth. 
i will choose to be grateful about the additional ups fees. 

yeah. so that's my story. now for my last day at work tomorrow, selling my car and shipping my stuff. oh, and just found out today that i need a surgeon to extract my tooth. *sigh* nothing like starting with a BANG!! 

good luck, all- whatever the bottleneck was, it seems to have loosened a bit! fingers crossed !


----------



## Chris+Nat

Picklez said:


> Visa in passport, and passport in hand! Life can proceed!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee- settlement UPGRADED TO PRIORITY May 1st
> Date application submitted (online or in person): March 18, 2014 (online).
> Date biometrics taken: appointment sched. for 21/3/2014
> Date documentation was FedEx'd to UK Border Agency office: 29/3/14
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4/4/14
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: none given. 100% within 24 weeks.
> Confirmation Email received: May 14th, 2014
> Date your visa was received:May 22, 2014 (valid from may 12th!)
> 
> i will choose to be grateful that it took 10 days from the stamping to get it back.
> 
> also- in case anyone cares to know- they returned ALL of my paperwork. copies and originals. all 5 pounds worth.
> i will choose to be grateful about the additional ups fees.
> 
> yeah. so that's my story. now for my last day at work tomorrow, selling my car and shipping my stuff. oh, and just found out today that i need a surgeon to extract my tooth. *sigh* nothing like starting with a BANG!!
> 
> good luck, all- whatever the bottleneck was, it seems to have loosened a bit! fingers crossed !


Congrats Picklez.. Safe travels


----------



## alwayneritchie

alwayneritchie said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Civil Partnership - Priority
> Date Application Completed: March 30, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: April 2, 2014
> Date Documents Received at Consulate in New York: April 7, 2014 (WRONG LOCATION)
> Date Documents Returned to Me: April 11, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency: April 16, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> 
> I was asked to provide additional documents (Sponsor's bank statements) on May 1st, 2014
> Provided additional documents: May 6th (after some issues with document size)
> Decision Made Email: *May 15, 2014*
> 
> Visa received: Still waiting....
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long it typically takes to actually receive the visa after the Decision Email? Thanks! Soooo nervous


Hi all! I just wanted to let you know that I received my Visa on *May 19th*!!!! I was so nervous about when it would be delivered because my flight was actually that same evening! So in a bit more detail: 

Visa received: May 19th, 2014 at 4PM via FedEx
Flight to UK: May 19th at 8:30PM from JFK to Heathrow

We cut it close, but are very happy that everything has worked out successfully, even after the additional documentation request and sending the application to the consulate in NY rather than Sheffield, only to have it sent back to me. I wish you all a speedy decision on your visas and am looking forward to you joining me with the flood of other expats all across this wonderful country!


----------



## ElieBen

ElieBen said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiancé Visa (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 10th April 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 17th April 2014
> Date documentation shipped to Sheffield: 23rd April 2014
> Date documentation received by UKVI: 28th April 2014
> Email received visa is under process: 28th April 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date decision was reached: Waiting
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> I really hope to have some good news by the three week marker of the 19th of May.
> 
> My stomach is in knots but I wish us all the best. :fingerscrossed:


Hi everyone, just a little update. 17th May, 2014, they requested further documentation.
We were able to get my fiancé's accountant to work through the weekend and supply the documents at warp speed after a slight hiccup with misinformation and lack of documenting evidence. The ECO was kind enough to give us a chance instead of instantly rejecting us. I submitted the documents on Wednesday, May 21st just a day before the deadline and have yet to hear any information back. From my understanding, once you supply what they request, the turnaround/decision made time is pretty quick, correct ? We're nearing the finish line and I can hardly contain myself. I want to jump out of my skin at this point !

Anyone have any experience with meeting their request of further documentation and hearing back quickly ?

ray2:


----------



## ElieBen

P.S. On his SA302, I freaked out because the taxable income is significantly less than his gross income, which more than exceeds the requirement for his self-employed earnings from the last fiscal year. That's totally normal and the ECO won't judge that, only the gross earnings noted on his Financial Requirement form and tax return, right ?


----------



## BunnyLips

acklovebug said:


> I was thinking of having my soon to be husband carry the app back as well! So glad that someone else has tried it. Have you received confirmation emails? Or and notification that its started being processed?
> Thanks!


Funny you should ask! I'm just starting to get twitchy and wondering if I should email to inquire. It was shipped from Liverpool on Friday 16 May and signed for in Sheffield early Monday morning (19 May). I see that most people typically receive confirmation emails about 48 hours later but I haven't heard a peep. I should add that this was a priority application. 

I would do it again as it saved a sizable amount of money. We had quite a hefty application. I'm (trying!!) not to be too worked up as I have a delivery confirmation email from the Royal Mail. But of course this is easier said than done!


----------



## maegantee

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa - *Priority*
Date biometrics taken: May 16th, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Waiting..
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: N/A
Date your visa was received: Waiting..

Phew. That's it. It's done. What a strange feeling.. After a USPS nightmare, UPS being complete jerks, and a late night run to FedEx, my Fiance Visa is scheduled to arrive in Sheffield on Tuesday. 

Just now realizing I forgot to put additional things in, but not too sure if they'd matter anyway. (Proof my travel insurance paid my doctor visits last summer) Here's where the tough part hits you.. I'm convinced it's going to get denied (don't ask me why, I have no idea) but there's nothing left I could have done. 

4 and a half months of research/paperwork/stress/sweat/tears/excitement all wrapped up into a medium sized FedEx box with a Waybill on top! Not quite sure what to do with myself now..

Where's the wine?!


----------



## BunnyLips

maegantee said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa - *Priority*
> Date biometrics taken: May 16th, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Waiting..
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: N/A
> Date your visa was received: Waiting..
> 
> Phew. That's it. It's done. What a strange feeling.. After a USPS nightmare, UPS being complete jerks, and a late night run to FedEx, my Fiance Visa is scheduled to arrive in Sheffield on Tuesday.
> 
> Just now realizing I forgot to put additional things in, but not too sure if they'd matter anyway. (Proof my travel insurance paid my doctor visits last summer) Here's where the tough part hits you.. I'm convinced it's going to get denied (don't ask me why, I have no idea) but there's nothing left I could have done.
> 
> 4 and a half months of research/paperwork/stress/sweat/tears/excitement all wrapped up into a medium sized FedEx box with a Waybill on top! Not quite sure what to do with myself now..
> 
> Where's the wine?!


Ugh, my shipping was not uneventful either! Never would I have guessed that printing a fedex label could be such an exercise in frustration. 

I'm about a week ahead of you with a priority application if you want some company while you wait! I'm still waiting for confirmation they've received my package and are processing it. 

I'm a fellow Texan as well. We got married in Austin just over two weeks ago! 

Good luck to you!


----------



## bells

*Time of Day*

What time of day do people usually get their email that a decision has been made?
If I wake up in the morning .. (I live in the US EST time zone)... and I haven't received it .. should I assume I'm not going to get it that day and just resolve myself to waiting for news on the following day? 

Nothing this morning ... Did I mention how much it sucks that this weekend is a holiday weekend? I never thought I wouldn't look forward to one of those in my life.  But the fact that I likely will have to wait till Tuesday now as the next possible date of notice makes me want to figuratively pull my hair out.


----------



## Joppa

Sheffield visa hub works the normal hours of 9 am to 5 pm Mon to Fri. They may stay behind till 5.30 or 6 to get any remaining emails sent. So if you don't get anything by 6 pm UK time, which is 1 pm EDT, you can assume you have to wait till next UK working day, which will be Tuesday 27th.


----------



## bells

Thanks Joppa ... still giving me some HOPE!


----------



## maegantee

BunnyLips said:


> Ugh, my shipping was not uneventful either! Never would I have guessed that printing a fedex label could be such an exercise in frustration.
> 
> I'm about a week ahead of you with a priority application if you want some company while you wait! I'm still waiting for confirmation they've received my package and are processing it.
> 
> I'm a fellow Texan as well. We got married in Austin just over two weeks ago!
> 
> Good luck to you!


Why must this be a stressful process?! Haha.

Ooh exciting! They still haven't confirmed?! That's weird! Hopefully you'll hear something soon! I wonder what the updated timeline for priority is? 

Yes I'd love some company so I don't pull my hair out and stay relatively sane 

Congratulations to you! How wonderful and exciting  Austin is a ton of fun! I'm up in Dallas and don't get to visit Austin nearly enough!

Good luck to you as well! Keeping my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## abci

For those who has received their processed application in Sheffield; is there anyone who submitted a print out of bank statement downloaded online (not stamped and signed)?
I'll like to know the experience of anyone that his/her application has been processed who submitted print out of bank statement downloaded online.

I submitted a UK Natwest Bank online statement print out together with transaction history which was sent by post. Am just worried about this, even though my documents is still waiting for consideration in Sheffield.


----------



## Millmonkey1

Ok, What do you do when your visa is completed and nobody knows nothing?
Mine went in on APR 28th Priority. 1 email since. I have begged and hounded for info and get a different story everytime. I am about to reschedule my flight for the 3rd time.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

They do tell you not to book your flight until you know you have the visa! It makes me wonder if the UKVi ever read this forum and totally fall about laughing at all the stress we go through to get our visas!


----------



## liz2616

Hi All
We had a email saying application approved on May 19 and then nothing....
Had an email asking for courier account for third time yesterday but still nothing...
Any suggestions?


----------



## Millmonkey1

My problem is not with the ticket. It is the complete and utter lack of information or ability to hear any word but escalation.


----------



## bluesky2015

Whatshouldwedo said:


> They do tell you not to book your flight until you know you have the visa! It makes me wonder if the UKVi ever read this forum and totally fall about laughing at all the stress we go through to get our visas!


O God, its is very stressful as I have experience from my last unsuccessful application. Even I have not re-applied yet but I am already feeling the anxiety and pain now..


----------



## Hertsfem

My daughter in law should have got her final TB test result today, however they said the courier did not make it so now she has to wait until Tuesday as Monday is a holiday!!  Everything hinges on this test at the moment so YES it is stressful :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ob111

abci said:


> For those who has received their processed application in Sheffield; is there anyone who submitted a print out of bank statement downloaded online (not stamped and signed)?
> I'll like to know the experience of anyone that his/her application has been processed who submitted print out of bank statement downloaded online.
> 
> I submitted a UK Natwest Bank online statement print out together with transaction history which was sent by post. Am just worried about this, even though my documents is still waiting for consideration in Sheffield.


Hi, i also applied from Nigeria, i have been following this thread.. I have not gotten a response on my application yet, as for you electronic statement i read in d guidelines that if you do submit an electronic statement you need a letter from the bank confirming the statement is legit.. Do not know how important that letter is. But you are allowed to use Statements printed online.


----------



## Ob111

My Timeline

Type of Visa applied: Settlement - (priority visa service is not available in Nigeria)
Location of application: Lagos Nigeria
Online application completed: April 29 2014
Biometrics completed: May 7th 2014
Date Supporting documents arrived sheffield: May 9th 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 12th 2014
Visa received:waiting
Estimating wait time: N/A


----------



## abci

Thanks for the information ob111. Yeah, I also didn't get confirmation from UKVI that my documents were received.
Lets hope for good news soon.


----------



## grasshopper33

jbleu said:


> Type of Visa applied: Settlement - Priority (updated as of May 2nd)
> Online application completed: March 1st 2014
> Biometrics completed: March 24th 2014
> Application packet mailed: March 28th 2014
> Documents delivered by FedEx: March 31st 2014
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: April 3rd 2014
> Decision email: (May 16th via update email request; official email May 21st, 2014)
> Visa received: May 22nd, 2014 via Fedex
> Estimating wait time: ~8 weeks
> 
> My visa has been approved. I am super happy and relieved! It was actually issued 13/05/14 and I received it just today~~
> I'd like to thank this wonderful forum, the moderators and basically everyone who has shared their knowledge in this process. Thank you all!
> For those who are still waiting: HANG IN THERE!! I wish you all speedy results!! All of the wait, stress and sleepless nights seems like a distant memory now.
> Now, I don't know what to do with my mornings anymore! I'm so used to waking up at 5 am and reading all of the forums~~
> 
> Going to book my flights now.


Congrats!

"All of the wait, stress and sleepless nights seems like a distant memory now," Thanks jbleu! That thought will be what keeps me sane until we get word.


----------



## pickleeb

bells said:


> What time of day do people usually get their email that a decision has been made?
> If I wake up in the morning .. (I live in the US EST time zone)... and I haven't received it .. should I assume I'm not going to get it that day and just resolve myself to waiting for news on the following day?
> 
> Nothing this morning ... Did I mention how much it sucks that this weekend is a holiday weekend? I never thought I wouldn't look forward to one of those in my life.  But the fact that I likely will have to wait till Tuesday now as the next possible date of notice makes me want to figuratively pull my hair out.


Amen! I received the email that my documents were received 7 May (for the priority service) and have been checking daily for any updates, but nothing yet. Friends of ours (who aren't on this forum, I don't believe) had theirs submitted two days ahead of us (also priority) and received word on Wednesday, 21 May) and she received her FedEx package in Florida today (23 May). It gives me hope that mine will be approved any day now, but the waiting is agonizing... especially as I'm six months' pregnant and really want to return to my husband now! I definitely hope to hear on Tuesday (and I'll probably be checking my e-mail at 4 a.m. like I was today!). Best of luck to you!


----------



## bells

pickleeb said:


> Amen! I received the email that my documents were received 7 May (for the priority service) and have been checking daily for any updates, but nothing yet. Friends of ours (who aren't on this forum, I don't believe) had theirs submitted two days ahead of us (also priority) and received word on Wednesday, 21 May) and she received her FedEx package in Florida today (23 May). It gives me hope that mine will be approved any day now, but the waiting is agonizing... especially as I'm six months' pregnant and really want to return to my husband now! I definitely hope to hear on Tuesday (and I'll probably be checking my e-mail at 4 a.m. like I was today!). Best of luck to you!


Oh wow.. So I received notification email that they received my (Priority) application on May 6. So that means they were one day before me. So I hope that means I'll get my notification on Tuesday!  -- Was theirs Marriage? or Fiance? I supposed that could make a difference. I'm soooo anxious!!!


----------



## Nixx

I'm in the same boat as many of you! Still waiting to hear back from them. Waiting is stressful. 

Type of Visa applied: Settlement - Priority
Online application completed: April 28
Biometrics completed: May 02
Application packet mailed: May 02 to Sheffield 
Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 06
Decision email: n/a


----------



## maegantee

Absolutely driving myself crazy over here.. :wacko: 

Just realized that I submitted my future in-laws land registry which I got from the website and was downloaded.. I hope that still counts as 'original'! There wasn't any other way to get it!

Will they check/can they refuse your application based on what you spend? For instance, my fiance's bank statements show he had 282.00 one day and 800 a week later (Only as an example). They fluctuated.. surely they don't care what you spend your money on! 

Or how long he's been receiving carers allowance for? He's only gotten paid twice and he's been approved since the 4th of April.. 

(We applied under the old rules, by the way.)

ERGH. Gosh, I feel so silly and naive about all of this! I really am smart, I promise!

Just trying to calm myself down a bit so I can enjoy these next few weeks.

Anyone else petrified? :Cry:


----------



## Chris+Nat

maegantee said:


> Absolutely driving myself crazy over here.. :wacko:
> 
> Just realized that I submitted my future in-laws land registry which I got from the website and was downloaded.. I hope that still counts as 'original'! There wasn't any other way to get it!
> 
> Will they check/can they refuse your application based on what you spend? For instance, my fiance's bank statements show he had 282.00 one day and 800 a week later (Only as an example). They fluctuated.. surely they don't care what you spend your money on!
> 
> Or how long he's been receiving carers allowance for? He's only gotten paid twice and he's been approved since the 4th of April..
> 
> (We applied under the old rules, by the way.)
> 
> ERGH. Gosh, I feel so silly and naive about all of this! I really am smart, I promise!
> 
> Just trying to calm myself down a bit so I can enjoy these next few weeks.
> 
> Anyone else petrified? :Cry:


I think we're all on edge.With all the paperwork we've submitted, it's really easy to get paranoid picking it apart. What do you mean by old rules btw ?


----------



## nyclon

maegantee said:


> Absolutely driving myself crazy over here.. :wacko: Just realized that I submitted my future in-laws land registry which I got from the website and was downloaded.. I hope that still counts as 'original'! There wasn't any other way to get it! Will they check/can they refuse your application based on what you spend? For instance, my fiance's bank statements show he had 282.00 one day and 800 a week later (Only as an example). They fluctuated.. surely they don't care what you spend your money on! Or how long he's been receiving carers allowance for? He's only gotten paid twice and he's been approved since the 4th of April.. (We applied under the old rules, by the way.) ERGH. Gosh, I feel so silly and naive about all of this! I really am smart, I promise! Just trying to calm myself down a bit so I can enjoy these next few weeks. Anyone else petrified? :Cry:


You didn't apply under the old rules. You are exempt from the financial requirement and instead you must meet adequate maintenance which means you must show that you have £113.70 left over after paying rent and council tax. 

The rules changed on 9 July 2012. You are only under the old rules if you applied before then.


----------



## maegantee

nyclon said:


> You didn't apply under the old rules. You are exempt from the financial requirement and instead you must meet adequate maintenance which means you must show that you have £113.70 left over after paying rent and council tax.
> 
> The rules changed on 9 July 2012. You are only under the old rules if you applied before then.


That's what I meant.. see, my brain really has gone missing! Thanks for clarifying though so I don't confuse others seeing as it's 2014 now 

My fiance has about £47 over the requirement left each week since he doesn't pay rent or council tax. And although I know we meet the financial requirement, I just can't help but think of a million other reasons why we wouldn't get approved! Like his newness of being a carer, would they question the validity, etc, etc. 

Guess I'll go have that glass of wine now!


----------



## gruzie89

nyclon said:


> You didn't apply under the old rules. You are exempt from the financial requirement and instead you must meet adequate maintenance which means you must show that you have £113.70 left over after paying rent and council tax.
> 
> The rules changed on 9 July 2012. You are only under the old rules if you applied before then.


Nycon, my husbands bank statements are negative some months but he has money in savings. I thought I read from Joppa that I couldn't be denied if the bank statements were negative because it doesn't state you have to keep a balance. I'm really scared now. I've been waiting 9 weeks so far for my approval


----------



## gruzie89

I mean, they got his pay slips and a letter about what he pays in rent, can they tell he will have the 113. From that instead of his bank statements?


----------



## BunnyLips

maegantee said:


> Why must this be a stressful process?! Haha.
> 
> Ooh exciting! They still haven't confirmed?! That's weird! Hopefully you'll hear something soon! I wonder what the updated timeline for priority is?
> 
> Yes I'd love some company so I don't pull my hair out and stay relatively sane
> 
> Congratulations to you! How wonderful and exciting  Austin is a ton of fun! I'm up in Dallas and don't get to visit Austin nearly enough!
> 
> Good luck to you as well! Keeping my fingers crossed for ya!



Argh! No confirmation email from Sheffield this week. This of course makes my mind go into fretting overdrive! Are they processing my visa and just haven't sent any email confirmation? Or is it sitting somewhere in a towering pile of applications? Or more irrationally, has it somehow been lost?! 

All I know for sure is that Royal Mail says it was delivered and signed for at 6:33 am on 19 May. Strange in itself as I'd not expect anyone to be in the office signing for parcels at that hour. 

This process is not for the faint of heart!


----------



## maegantee

BunnyLips said:


> Argh! No confirmation email from Sheffield this week. This of course makes my mind go into fretting overdrive! Are they processing my visa and just haven't sent any email confirmation? Or is it sitting somewhere in a towering pile of applications? Or more irrationally, has it somehow been lost?!
> 
> All I know for sure is that Royal Mail says it was delivered and signed for at 6:33 am on 19 May. Strange in itself as I'd not expect anyone to be in the office signing for parcels at that hour.
> 
> This process is not for the faint of heart!


I've heard of people not receiving an email confirmation, emailing them to ask if they've received it, only to find out it's been approved! So there is hope my friend! 

I'd email them today just asking for an update on the status of your application as you saw it had been signed for but haven't received a confirmation email.


----------



## maegantee

Argh! Just realized my fiance's employment letter says how long he has been employed, how much he makes a day, multiplied by 38 weeks (school-year), but no annual salary.. Literally contains everything BUT his annual salary. (Although he doesn't make an 'annual' salary as he works in a school and is only part-time.) I was too stressed to even check what they wrote until today as I'm sitting going back through the documents!!

If we meet the financial requirement (as I've said in my other post I'm fairly confident that we do), can they refuse us on other grounds? Such as the letter, etc?


----------



## BunnyLips

maegantee said:


> I've heard of people not receiving an email confirmation, emailing them to ask if they've received it, only to find out it's been approved! So there is hope my friend!
> 
> I'd email them today just asking for an update on the status of your application as you saw it had been signed for but haven't received a confirmation email.


Great minds think alike! I sent them an email to follow up on Friday fully realizing it will be at least Tuesday before I hear anything. 

I try to console myself knowing that based on everything I've learned from reading this forum extensively over the course of many months, I'm confident we have a solid application with all the correct documentation. So hopefully it's a question of when, not if! This forum has been the single most valuable resource in our visa application hands down and I'm grateful for the collective wisdom and experience of everyone here. And I'm glad for the company during the agonizing waiting process!

I'm in San Antonio by the way


----------



## Half-English

pickleeb said:


> Amen! I received the email that my documents were received 7 May (for the priority service) and have been checking daily for any updates, but nothing yet. Friends of ours (who aren't on this forum, I don't believe) had theirs submitted two days ahead of us (also priority) and received word on Wednesday, 21 May) and she received her FedEx package in Florida today (23 May). It gives me hope that mine will be approved any day now, but the waiting is agonizing... especially as I'm six months' pregnant and really want to return to my husband now! I definitely hope to hear on Tuesday (and I'll probably be checking my e-mail at 4 a.m. like I was today!). Best of luck to you!



Amen sister! I'm on about the same timeline as you but will start my 8th month of pregnancy tomorrow (32 weeks!) so I am in agony too! Thanks for the info about your friend...that's given me great hope which I can use a lot just now! Good luck! I'll keep fingers and toes crossed for both of us!


----------



## nyclon

gruzie89 said:


> Nycon, my husbands bank statements are negative some months but he has money in savings. I thought I read from Joppa that I couldn't be denied if the bank statements were negative because it doesn't state you have to keep a balance. I'm really scared now. I've been waiting 9 weeks so far for my approval


What category did you apply under?


----------



## gruzie89

B I believe, we used his money from his paychecks he gets as a salaried manager


----------



## nyclon

gruzie89 said:


> B I believe, we used his money from his paychecks he gets as a salaried manager


Didn't you keep a copy of your application and Appendix 2? If you applied under Category B your husband would have to have earned £18,600 in a 12 month period. They are only concerned that he meets the salary requirement not how he spends his money.


----------



## Chris+Nat

nyclon said:


> Didn't you keep a copy of your application and Appendix 2? If you applied under Category B your husband would have to have earned £18,600 in a 12 month period. They are only concerned that he meets the salary requirement not how he spends his money.


Nyclon, my fiance started her teaching job last Sept and we waited until she had 6 pay slips (end of February) before we applied. She has a contract for her annual earnings which are well over the 18600 mark. We were told by our solicitor that would suffice??I think I'm just being paranoid now


----------



## nyclon

Chris+Nat said:


> Nyclon, my fiance started her teaching job last Sept and we waited until she had 6 pay slips (end of February) before we applied. She has a contract for her annual earnings which are well over the 18600 mark. We were told by our solicitor that would suffice??I think I'm just being paranoid now


What category did you apply under?


----------



## Chris+Nat

nyclon said:


> What category did you apply under?


Fiance visa. I should say that we also provided all of the supporting docs as well. Proper bank statements. etc. The year prior to that she was in Uni with a bursary


----------



## nyclon

Chris+Nat said:


> Fiance visa. I should say that we also provided all of the supporting docs as well. Proper bank statements. etc. The year prior to that she was in Uni with a bursary


What financial category? Read through Annex FM 1.7 if you haven't already.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...3/Financial_Requirement_Guidance_20140324.pdf


----------



## Chris+Nat

nyclon said:


> What financial category? Read through Annex FM 1.7 if you haven't already.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...3/Financial_Requirement_Guidance_20140324.pdf


I believe it's category a


----------



## gruzie89

nyclon said:


> Didn't you keep a copy of your application and Appendix 2? If you applied under Category B your husband would have to have earned £18,600 in a 12 month period. They are only concerned that he meets the salary requirement not how he spends his money.


Catagory A 5.1 so then I'm assuming he doesn't need to have 113 in the bank after bills.


----------



## OrganisedChaos

They're not fussed about what's left every month just that you earn the required amount.


----------



## nyclon

Chris+Nat said:


> I believe it's category a


If you are using a solicitor you should be taking their advice and directing all questions to them.


----------



## nyclon

gruzie89 said:


> Catagory A 5.1 so then I'm assuming he doesn't need to have 113 in the bank after bills.


Unless you are meeting the requirement through adequate maintenance, they only care that you meet the financial requirement not how you spend your money.


----------



## maegantee

nyclon said:


> Unless you are meeting the requirement through adequate maintenance, they only care that you meet the financial requirement not how you spend your money.


Wait.. So since we're meeting the requirement through adequate maintenance, they care what my fiancé spends his money on?? Even though we quite clearly meet the requirement?


----------



## nyclon

maegantee said:


> Wait.. So since we're meeting the requirement through adequate maintenance, they care what my fiancé spends his money on?? Even though we quite clearly meet the requirement?


If you are applying using adequate maintenance you have to be able to show that you have £113.70 left each week after paying rent/mortgage and council tax. If you are meeting the financial requirement in any other way there is no need to show a certain amount of money in your account.


----------



## maegantee

nyclon said:


> If you are applying using adequate maintenance you have to be able to show that you have £113.70 left each week after paying rent/mortgage and council tax.


Right.. But do they care what your outgoings are? Like day you spent money on a coffee, will they knock you for where you spend it?

I'm confused on how the process works.. Like how they figure out the £113.. We put the calculation on my fiance's letter. Do they use that or calculate from your bank statements??


----------



## nyclon

As I said, they care that you have £113.70 left over each week after paying for accommodation and council tax. Those are the expenditures that they care about.


----------



## Joppa

Say you get £400 a week. You pay £100 in rent and £30 in council tax. Which leaves £270, more than £113.70 you need. It doesn't matter you then spend £100 on food, £20 on transport and £30 on entertaining/leisure.


----------



## Picklez

does anyone here know if there's a requirement to buy a round trip ticket, or if i can just get the one way? i'll be traveling on a fiancee' settlement visa, and just thought i ought to check on that, since i can't find it written anywhere.


----------



## nyclon

Picklez said:


> does anyone here know if there's a requirement to buy a round trip ticket, or if i can just get the one way? i'll be traveling on a fiancee' settlement visa, and just thought i ought to check on that, since i can't find it written anywhere.


A one way ticket is fine but in some cases it's cheaper to buy a round trip and just not use the return ticket.


----------



## Joppa

One-way is fine, as you are trying to settle in UK.


----------



## Picklez

nyclon said:


> A one way ticket is fine but in some cases it's cheaper to buy a round trip and just not use the return ticket.


Thank you for that, nyclon! was literally sitting there with the reservation open, and refreshing this page 

TICKET BOUGHT! I'm arriving in my new home, Edinburgh, June 3rd!

*happydance!*


----------



## lionroar

*priority*



Picklez said:


> does anyone here know if there's a requirement to buy a round trip ticket, or if i can just get the one way? i'll be traveling on a fiancee' settlement visa, and just thought i ought to check on that, since i can't find it written anywhere.


i have a question? I am currently waiting on a response for my visa and i see that you got priority service after sending in your documents. can you please tell me how you did that? I called to ask if i could but the contact said no not once the application is in.


----------



## SundayB

Can anyone clarify if my visa and my daughter's visa was successful? (ancestral)

1. Last week I received an email stating:
Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days depending on which country you applied from or will be couriered back to you only if you have availed of this service. UKVI

But there wasn't one for my daughter (it's a complicated application)

2. We both got emails today stating:
Visa application - GWFxxxxx – Your processed passport has been despatched from the UKVI Decision Making Centre .

Question:

Would they tell me via email if it was an unsuccessful application for me / my daughter?

or 

Can I assume they are successful?

Thank you


----------



## Picklez

lionroar said:


> i have a question? I am currently waiting on a response for my visa and i see that you got priority service after sending in your documents. can you please tell me how you did that? I called to ask if i could but the contact said no not once the application is in.


hi, lionroar.  i totally understand- i faced much the same confusion when trying to figure out about upgrading. i've written it up on a separate thread, and hopefully it's helpful to you, and others!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...upgraded-priority-after-fact.html#post4072802


----------



## Picklez

and thank you, as well, Joppa! i was apparently posting my thanks to nyclon when you replied earlier, and missed it. always appreciated, and feeling very much more secure, knowing i won't be told at immigration that i need to purchase a return flight!!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Updated Timeline*

Nothing Earth Shattering here, I just wanted some of the more recent members to see the wait for Non Priority applications. If you are in a position to pay for the Priority service I would definitely do it.

Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement (Husband) for UK Spouse
Country of Origin: USA
Office Processing: Sheffield
Online application: March 28, 2014
Received (FedEx) April 3, 2014
Officially by UKVI: April 4, 2014
Visa decision: None Yet


Update: Email sent May 22nd, promptly replied back that my application was still in 
queue waiting to be looked at; I was also prompted to buy the Priority service which
would expedite the process. I will try to hang in there a few more weeks.

Good luck!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## thesmokies

Country of Origin: USA
Office Processing: Sheffield
Email Confirmation: March 26, 2014
Visa Decision: Non yet
Non-Priority


----------



## keemnal

thesmokies said:


> Country of Origin: USA
> Office Processing: Sheffield
> Email Confirmation: March 26, 2014
> Visa Decision: Non yet
> Non-Priority


Hi, so have you been in touch with Sheffield at all to check on the status of your application? I'm wondering if it is a smart idea to upgrade to priority as soon as my application is received there, which should be in a day or two. If March applications are still in the queue, that's not a good sign!


----------



## Chris+Nat

Type of Visa: fiance settlement (non-priority)
Country of Origin: Canada
Office Processing: Sheffield
confirmation: March 17th
Visa decision: None Yet


----------



## thesmokies

keemnal said:


> Hi, so have you been in touch with Sheffield at all to check on the status of your application? I'm wondering if it is a smart idea to upgrade to priority as soon as my application is received there, which should be in a day or two. If March applications are still in the queue, that's not a good sign!


no I have not been in touch with Sheffield and I regret not upgrading to priority


----------



## conehead980

Touchline Dad said:


> Nothing Earth Shattering here, I just wanted some of the more recent members to see the wait for Non Priority applications. If you are in a position to pay for the Priority service I would definitely do it.
> 
> Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement (Husband) for UK Spouse
> Country of Origin: USA
> Office Processing: Sheffield
> Online application: March 28, 2014
> Received (FedEx) April 3, 2014
> Officially by UKVI: April 4, 2014
> Visa decision: None Yet
> 
> 
> Update: Email sent May 22nd, promptly replied back that my application was still in
> queue waiting to be looked at; I was also prompted to buy the Priority service which
> would expedite the process. I will try to hang in there a few more weeks.
> 
> Good luck!:fingerscrossed:



Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Non-priority.
Online App: March 1st
Received (FedEx): March 17th
Email from border agency: March 20th
Still haven't heard anything. 

Any supermods have any suggestions on whether I should or shouldn't email yet? I don't want to pester them, but it is coming up on 10 weeks now since they've received my application. Should I wait another 2 weeks and if I still don't have it, to email them? I'm just so flipping antsy. 

Another person who sent her app in a week before mine upgraded to priority and got hers last week. It took them a week to process it AFTER she upgraded. I assume if it took them a week after upgrading, I'll still have at least another week. 

I totally agree with OP that if you can afford priority, to do it. Especially if you're on a time limit. These weeks have been really painful and if I was on any kind of schedule, I'd be pretty screwed! 

Has anyone recently submitted an application? I'd be interested to hear if their projected timeline is still to get 95% of applications processed by 12 weeks or if they've bumped it to be longer than 12 weeks....


----------



## Chris+Nat

conehead980 said:


> Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
> Non-priority.
> Online App: March 1st
> Received (FedEx): March 17th
> Email from border agency: March 20th
> Still haven't heard anything.
> 
> Any supermods have any suggestions on whether I should or shouldn't email yet? I don't want to pester them, but it is coming up on 10 weeks now since they've received my application. Should I wait another 2 weeks and if I still don't have it, to email them? I'm just so flipping antsy.
> 
> Another person who sent her app in a week before mine upgraded to priority and got hers last week. It took them a week to process it AFTER she upgraded. I assume if it took them a week after upgrading, I'll still have at least another week.
> 
> I totally agree with OP that if you can afford priority, to do it. Especially if you're on a time limit. These weeks have been really painful and if I was on any kind of schedule, I'd be pretty screwed!
> 
> Has anyone recently submitted an application? I'd be interested to hear if their projected timeline is still to get 95% of applications processed by 12 weeks or if they've bumped it to be longer than 12 weeks....


We're on the same time line. I emailed last week about upgrading and they told me my app is close to the end of the queue so there was no point upgrading and that it should be considered in the next week or two.


----------



## conehead980

Chris+Nat said:


> We're on the same time line. I emailed last week about upgrading and they told me my app is close to the end of the queue so there was no point upgrading and that it should be considered in the next week or two.


Wow, well that's promising! Thanks for letting me know. This forum is so wonderful and so full of helpful people. I'd be really lost without you all!


----------



## keemnal

conehead980 said:


> Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
> 
> Has anyone recently submitted an application? I'd be interested to hear if their projected timeline is still to get 95% of applications processed by 12 weeks or if they've bumped it to be longer than 12 weeks....


I will post my projected timeline (if they give me one) once I get a "application received" email back (should be sometime this week).


----------



## Messiah

My wife has submitted her visa application in Dhaka, Bangladesh. Hoping and praying it gets accepted and we get a result as soon as possible.

Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement (Wife) for UK Spouse (Non-Priority Service) 
Country of Origin: Bangladesh (Dhaka)
Office Processing: British High Commission, Bangladesh
Online application completed: May 13, 2014
Biometrics, Cash Payment and Submission of Application & Documents at VFS office: May 18 2014
Application sent to British High Commission by VFS: May 18 2014 (SMS notification)
Application Under Process at British High Commission: May 24 2014 (SMS notification)

Visa decision: *None Yet*

Will update as we get more text alerts.


----------



## gruzie89

conehead980 said:


> Wow, well that's promising! Thanks for letting me know. This forum is so wonderful and so full of helpful people. I'd be really lost without you all!


My documents were received march 20th as well and I think it depends how much info the person you email wants to tell you cause I was told it was in que still and given a link to make it priority. If the projected time line is 12 weeks anyways it should be in 2 weeks.


----------



## ElieBen

OH MY GOD THIS IS THE BEST DAY OF MY LIFE, THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR ADVICE AND SUPPORT !


_Thank you for your emails.

I have checked your application this morning, and can confirm that it has been Approved by the ECO. No further action will be required from yourself.

A further email will be sent to you to confirm the despatch of your documents and to provide you with a tracking number._

:high5:


----------



## grasshopper33

ElieBen said:


> OH MY GOD THIS IS THE BEST DAY OF MY LIFE, THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR ADVICE AND SUPPORT !
> 
> 
> _Thank you for your emails.
> 
> I have checked your application this morning, and can confirm that it has been Approved by the ECO. No further action will be required from yourself.
> 
> A further email will be sent to you to confirm the despatch of your documents and to provide you with a tracking number._
> 
> :high5:


Oh Ellie! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## grasshopper33

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife (Priority)
Date application submitted online: 7th May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 9th May 2014
Date paperwork was sent by FedEx: 9th May 2014 
Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 12th May 2014
Email received visa is under Process: 13th May 2014
Email received that visa is APPROVED: 27th May 2014
Email received that a decision has been made: 
Date your visa was received: Waiting

We are over the moon!!! A year and a half ago, I married my soulmate and we finally get to be together. Still sinking in! Thank you to everyone on this forum for your unending, patient, dedicated support and help. We could not have gotten to this point without you all. Joppa and Nyclon you are a gift to us all.

  

P.S. Ellie - Two self-employed approvals on the same day! Brilliant!!!


----------



## Half-English

grasshopper33 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 7th May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 9th May 2014
> Date paperwork was sent by FedEx: 9th May 2014
> Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 12th May 2014
> Email received visa is under Process: 13th May 2014
> Email received that visa is APPROVED: 27th May 2014
> Email received that a decision has been made:
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> We are over the moon!!! A year and a half ago, I married my soulmate and we finally get to be together. Still sinking in! Thank you to everyone on this forum for your unending, patient, dedicated support and help. We could not have gotten to this point without you all. Joppa and Nyclon you are a gift to us all.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ellie - Two self-employed approvals on the same day! Brilliant!!!


That's great news grasshopper33!! I have a question, did you e-mail them to get the approved message and if so how? Or did you just get sent the message to let you know your documents were being returned? Thanks!


----------



## grasshopper33

Half-English said:


> That's great news grasshopper33!! I have a question, did you e-mail them to get the approved message and if so how? Or did you just get sent the message to let you know your documents were being returned? Thanks!


I emailed them last night and the amazing J Colton ([email protected]) replied this morning: Approved! Documents will be mailed before the end of the week.


----------



## paulincville

paulincville said:


> Jumping the gun a little, but we are absolutely beside ourselves to finally be part of the process. Got married 12th of May, submitted 13th of May, biometrics this morning, shipping FedEx tomorrow morning with priority service. So happy to finally have this expensive little bundle of papers on the way! I will update here as the process unfolds.
> 
> Thanks so much to all of you who have helped me maintain my sanity by way of your unselfish help and amazing knowledge! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 19 May 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received: WAITING!


UPDATE:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 19 May 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 May 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received: WAITING!


----------



## Half-English

grasshopper33 said:


> I emailed them last night and the amazing J Colton ([email protected]) replied this morning: Approved! Documents will be mailed before the end of the week.


Thanks for the info! You're a star!


----------



## grasshopper33

Thanks Half-English! For all of you still enduring the maddening wait, hang in there and have heart! I cannot wait to go home to my husband, knowing I can stay without having to carry around that pain of having to say goodbye at the airport time and again.


----------



## bells

grasshopper33 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 7th May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 9th May 2014
> Date paperwork was sent by FedEx: 9th May 2014
> Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 12th May 2014
> Email received visa is under Process: 13th May 2014
> Email received that visa is APPROVED: 27th May 2014
> Email received that a decision has been made:
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> We are over the moon!!! A year and a half ago, I married my soulmate and we finally get to be together. Still sinking in! Thank you to everyone on this forum for your unending, patient, dedicated support and help. We could not have gotten to this point without you all. Joppa and Nyclon you are a gift to us all.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ellie - Two self-employed approvals on the same day! Brilliant!!!


Congrats! My email that is was received and under process was on May 6th (Priority Settlement Fiance) --- I wonder why I haven't heard anything yet. :/ 
Plus I noticed that the Chat option is missing again now. I'm starting to feel despondant.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Congrats grasshopper!!! Great news!!!


----------



## grasshopper33

bells said:


> Congrats! My email that is was received and under process was on May 6th (Priority Settlement Fiance) --- I wonder why I haven't heard anything yet. :/
> Plus I noticed that the Chat option is missing again now. I'm starting to feel despondant.


Ugh, that is such an awful feeling. Each day that goes by nearly does your head in! Have you sent an email to Sheffield directly? They are most excellent about responding.


----------



## bells

grasshopper33 said:


> Ugh, that is such an awful feeling. Each day that goes by nearly does your head in! Have you sent an email to Sheffield directly? They are most excellent about responding.


How do you do that? I sent an email through their system. But I don't have any specific email address to send inquiries to


----------



## grasshopper33

bells said:


> How do you do that? I sent an email through their system. But I don't have any specific email address to send inquiries to


[email protected]


----------



## bells

Ok -- I will try that. I got an automated response with generic information. Trying very hard to be hopeful. I was really hoping to get an answer this week based on other people's posted timelines. My fiancé is unable to come to the states.. so its really difficult to be separated from him. :/ And obviously we want to get married as soon as possible.


----------



## Nixx

I hear ya' bells... stay positive! My application was marked as "Received" on May 06 too. No updates since. I just e-mailed Sheffield for an update as well. 

I went though something similar in reverse when my wife applied on fiance visa to come to USA 12 years ago. It took over 6 months to process!


----------



## bells

Nixx said:


> I hear ya' bells... stay positive! My application was marked as "Received" on May 06 too. No updates since. I just e-mailed Sheffield for an update as well.
> 
> I went though something similar in reverse when my wife applied on fiance visa to come to USA 12 years ago. It took over 6 months to process!


Yea.. I heard US Visas were even more frustrating.  
Glad to know I'm not alone on the May 6th date and not hearing anything. 
That is slightly comforting. 

I think if I get to the end of this week .. and haven't heard a decision -- I'm going to be "crawling out of my skin". My deepest sympathies to anyone who has been waiting even longer than me. I find it utterly painful that some random individual in an office has the ultimate say on whether my fiancé and I can be together. Just seems so wrong.


----------



## ElieBen

grasshopper33 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 7th May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 9th May 2014
> Date paperwork was sent by FedEx: 9th May 2014
> Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 12th May 2014
> Email received visa is under Process: 13th May 2014
> Email received that visa is APPROVED: 27th May 2014
> Email received that a decision has been made:
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> We are over the moon!!! A year and a half ago, I married my soulmate and we finally get to be together. Still sinking in! Thank you to everyone on this forum for your unending, patient, dedicated support and help. We could not have gotten to this point without you all. Joppa and Nyclon you are a gift to us all.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ellie - Two self-employed approvals on the same day! Brilliant!!!


Absolutely brilliant indeed !
The stress began to take its toll on the relationship and now we are both so relieved.
Congrats to you !!!:typing:


----------



## bluesky2015

bells said:


> Yea.. I heard US Visas were even more frustrating.
> Glad to know I'm not alone on the May 6th date and not hearing anything.
> That is slightly comforting.
> 
> I think if I get to the end of this week .. and haven't heard a decision -- I'm going to be "crawling out of my skin". My deepest sympathies to anyone who has been waiting even longer than me. I find it utterly painful that some random individual in an office has the ultimate say on whether my fiancé and I can be together. Just seems so wrong.


I second that..it is indeed worse than a nightmare...


----------



## salix

Twelve years ago we filed for a UK to US fiancé visa. The entire cost was $95 and it was approved in six weeks. For a multitude of reasons we didn't end up using it. 

Now here we are filing for the reverse. The price has gone up!


----------



## BunnyLips

salix said:


> Twelve years ago we filed for a UK to US fiancé visa. The entire cost was $95 and it was approved in six weeks. For a multitude of reasons we didn't end up using it.
> 
> Now here we are filing for the reverse. The price has gone up!


I gritted my teeth paying for my visa plus priority on top of that. Ouch! I shudder to think what the prices could be like in 2.5 years when it's time to apply for FLR. And then ILR in a further 2.5 years!


----------



## bells

OK I think this is GOOD NEWS!!!!! I just got the following email based on my email inquiry today!

"Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations International Enquiry service. As I checked your application, it was assessed and the decision was made. You will receive the notification if you have chosen to collect the documents. Please note that IT IS NOT READY TO COLLECT YET. We hope that this has answered your query. "

Location: USA
Type of Visa applied: Settlement Fiance - Priority to Sheffield
Online application completed: April 24th 2014
Biometrics completed: April 30th 2014
Application packet mailed: April 30th 2014
Documents delivered by FedEx: May 2 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 6th 2014
Response to Status Inquiry Email: May 27 2014 -Told Decision Made- 
Decision email: Waiting!
Visa received: Waiting


----------



## nyclon

Visas for US applicants are not collectible. You'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## bells

nyclon said:


> Visas for US applicants are not collectible. You'll just have to wait and see.


I'm assuming I'll get some email shortly saying that it is in the mail. I put a FedEx Envelope and Waybill with my account info on it for them to send everything back to me. So -- hope that should be ok. They haven't asked me for any other info. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BunnyLips

bells said:


> OK I think this is GOOD NEWS!!!!! I just got the following email based on my email inquiry today!
> 
> "Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations International Enquiry service. As I checked your application, it was assessed and the decision was made. You will receive the notification if you have chosen to collect the documents. Please note that IT IS NOT READY TO COLLECT YET. We hope that this has answered your query. "
> 
> Location: USA
> Type of Visa applied: Settlement Fiance - Priority to Sheffield
> Online application completed: April 24th 2014
> Biometrics completed: April 30th 2014
> Application packet mailed: April 30th 2014
> Documents delivered by FedEx: May 2 2014
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 6th 2014
> Response to Status Inquiry Email: May 27 2014 -Told Decision Made-
> Decision email: Waiting!
> Visa received: Waiting



Woo-hoo! A very exciting development! I hope it's fantastic news and that you're holding your visa in your hands very soon!


----------



## kejal_k

Here's my timeline so far: 

Location applying from: Australia
type of visa: spouse visa
Online application submitted: 27 April 2014
Bio appointment: 28 May 2014
Documents submitted: 28 May 2014


That's it. Can't do any more. Month's of research and gruelling reading will now be replaced by days or weeks of anxiety and stress! 

Once again, thanks to all who provided advice and support.


----------



## keemnal

kejal_k said:


> Here's my timeline so far:
> 
> Location applying from: Australia
> type of visa: spouse visa
> Online application submitted: 27 April 2014
> Bio appointment: 28 May 2014
> Documents submitted: 28 May 2014
> 
> 
> That's it. Can't do any more. Month's of research and gruelling reading will now be replaced by days or weeks of anxiety and stress!
> 
> Once again, thanks to all who provided advice and support.


I know how you feel! Good luck!


----------



## londontown

Location applying from: USA WA
type of visa: spouse visa
Online application submitted: 29 April 2014
Bio appointment: 2 May 2014
Documents submitted: 5 May 2014

summited under priority application route, still waiting after the confirmation on the 7th May to say it was in the system.

how long do we wait before sending a follow up email, 3 weeks? 4,5.....?


----------



## sheppast

Location applying from: South Korea
Type of visa: spouse visa (priority)
Online application submitted: 26 April 2014
Biometrics/documents submitted: 30 April 2014
Confirmation email received: N/A (we received nothing until last week, when they called to explain the delay due to my wife using TOEIC for her English certification. Then they gave her a short interview to verify her English level).
Decision email received: 28 May 2014

My wife got the famous "Your visa will be despatched shortly." email from the Manilla hub a couple of hours ago. So we're hoping it will just be a few days until it's returned! I believe 3 days is quoted as standard?

Best of luck to everyone else waiting. There seem to be delays across the board at the moment.


----------



## kejal_k

sheppast said:


> Location applying from: South Korea
> Type of visa: spouse visa (priority)
> Online application submitted: 26 April 2014
> Biometrics/documents submitted: 30 April 2014
> Confirmation email received: N/A (we received nothing until last week, when they called to explain the delay due to my wife using TOEIC for her English certification. Then they gave her a short interview to verify her English level).
> Decision email received: 28 May 2014
> 
> My wife got the famous "Your visa will be despatched shortly." email from the Manilla hub a couple of hours ago. So we're hoping it will just be a few days until it's returned! I believe 3 days is quoted as standard?
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else waiting. There seem to be delays across the board at the moment.


Did you use priority processing?


----------



## sheppast

Yep!


----------



## kejal_k

sheppast said:


> Yep!


How long should priority processing take from South Korea? We've been told 5-10 working days from Australia. I can't afford to wait a month!


----------



## SoYouThink

Spouse Visa 
Applied from Algeria, Algiers date; 26/03/2014 
Processed in Paris 
updates; decision Delayed whilst further enquires are conducted. 
Last time I checked was yesterday, and still same update. 
How long does it take for ECO to conduct enquires? its been 2 months now ...


----------



## sheppast

kejal_k said:


> How long should priority processing take from South Korea? We've been told 5-10 working days from Australia. I can't afford to wait a month!


As far as we could tell - perhaps another user can confirm this? - priority processing doesn't guarantee a set amount of time, but rather ensures that you are moved to the front of the queue. I believe the changing circumstances with ETS tests have delayed applications somewhat (given the amount of applicants who have needed to be interviewed to confirm their English levels, such as my wife).

I believe the backlog is the likely cause for the delay in responses. But that may be on the way to clearing up now. I imagine, as you are not required to satisfy the English language requirement, that your application would be processed faster than ours was?


----------



## kejal_k

sheppast said:


> As far as we could tell - perhaps another user can confirm this? - priority processing doesn't guarantee a set amount of time, but rather ensures that you are moved to the front of the queue. I believe the changing circumstances with ETS tests have delayed applications somewhat (given the amount of applicants who have needed to be interviewed to confirm their English levels, such as my wife).
> 
> I believe the backlog is the likely cause for the delay in responses. But that may be on the way to clearing up now. I imagine, as you are not required to satisfy the English language requirement, that your application would be processed faster than ours was?


Okay. My wife has a degree from Australia so hopefully the language thing won't be an issue. Best of luck with your application. Hope you hear very soon!


----------



## Nixx

bells said:


> OK I think this is GOOD NEWS!!!!! I just got the following email based on my email inquiry today!
> 
> "Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations International Enquiry service. As I checked your application, it was assessed and the decision was made. You will receive the notification if you have chosen to collect the documents. Please note that IT IS NOT READY TO COLLECT YET. We hope that this has answered your query. "
> 
> Location: USA
> Type of Visa applied: Settlement Fiance - Priority to Sheffield
> Online application completed: April 24th 2014
> Biometrics completed: April 30th 2014
> Application packet mailed: April 30th 2014
> Documents delivered by FedEx: May 2 2014
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 6th 2014
> Response to Status Inquiry Email: May 27 2014 -Told Decision Made-
> Decision email: Waiting!
> Visa received: Waiting




Awesome news!!! I'm hoping my email comes in today as well.


----------



## bells

Nixx said:


> Awesome news!!! I'm hoping my email comes in today as well.


Just to be clear - It wasn't the actual "Decision email" notification. I had made an inquiry email through their system .. so it was the response to that. I'm still waiting for the official decision email and for them to tell me that they are sending back my documents. I keep checking FedEx tracking .. nothing so far.


----------



## amschwar

Has anyone else noticed that the automated email reply from Sheffield used to say they would respond within 2 days, and now it says 20 days. It's been like that for all of May. Is that a type-o, do they have a lot more inquiries and need more time, or are they hoping within 20 days the questions will be sorted out and they don't have to answer? 

They used to reply to me within 2 days but it's now been almost 3 weeks since I've heard from them.


----------



## nyclon

sheppast said:


> As far as we could tell - perhaps another user can confirm this? - priority processing doesn't guarantee a set amount of time, but rather ensures that you are moved to the front of the queue.


This is exactly right. There is not a time guarantee. Priority applications are simply put to the front of the queue ahead of non-priority applications.


----------



## BunnyLips

amschwar said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the automated email reply from Sheffield used to say they would respond within 2 days, and now it says 20 days. It's been like that for all of May. Is that a type-o, do they have a lot more inquiries and need more time, or are they hoping within 20 days the questions will be sorted out and they don't have to answer?
> 
> They used to reply to me within 2 days but it's now been almost 3 weeks since I've heard from them.


Yup. The email we sent to Sheffield said the same thing. And stressed that it's 20 working days. I feel your pain!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Quicker*



BunnyLips said:


> Yup. The email we sent to Sheffield said the same thing. And stressed that it's 20 working days. I feel your pain!


For what it is worth, I made an inquiry last week and go the same automated reply: I got an email 2 days later about the status of my application.:drum:


----------



## SoYouThink

Country applied from Algeria 
Visa - Spouse 
applied on 26/03/2014 
decision made on 22/05/2014 - notification by email. 
waiting for documents ....


----------



## londontown

Things do look slow, i emailed to ask how it was going and got _"Thank you emailing the Sheffield Visa Section. We will provide a substantive response to all emails within 20 working days but please note we will only reply if your email relates to a Sheffield Visa Section case"_

we are still waiting.......


----------



## conehead980

Hi guys, 
Spouse non-priority
Docs received March 17th
Just got an email in this morning asking for additional documents, so my application is obviously under consideration now! Hopefully we'll get an answer soon after I send the rest of the docs in. 
Will keep everyone posted as I hear more from them, but Chris+Nat and those to a similar timeline to mine, you should be getting close!


----------



## sheppast

conehead980 said:


> Hi guys,
> Spouse non-priority
> Docs received March 17th
> Just got an email in this morning asking for additional documents, so my application is obviously under consideration now! Hopefully we'll get an answer soon after I send the rest of the docs in.
> Will keep everyone posted as I hear more from them, but Chris+Nat and those to a similar timeline to mine, you should be getting close!


Which documents did they ask for? Nothing too important I hope!


----------



## conehead980

sheppast said:


> Which documents did they ask for? Nothing too important I hope!


Not too! 

When my husband's parents came over for the wedding, they brought all the documents with them so they would be as recent as possible. They got bank statements through 31st of January and brought them when they came over (22nd of Feb). We ended up having to delay application for a week or so, so after applying, we felt we needed to provide another month of pay stubs and bank statements. It was kind of on the fence about whether we really needed one or not, but we figured we would to be safe. They sent off for statements and pay stubs beginning of March (the day after I applied) and got the pay stubs to them pretty quickly and then to me by the 15th but the official bank statements from natwest still hadn't even made it to the house in England by the time I had sent my application evidence off! We figured we would at least send in the pay stubs and cross the bank statement bridge if we came to it. 

They emailed me to send the extra month to send bank statements to "corroborate with sponsor's wage slips".

So that's a good tidbit to know (and probably doesn't often come up). 

So it's pretty important, but they were super nice about it and didn't make me feel like I had shot myself in the foot completely!  Fingers hugely crossed though. I am so nervous!


----------



## pickleeb

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Priority)
Applied Online: 21 April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 25 April 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7 May 2014
Email confirmation of decision from Sheffield office: none (called 29 May 2014, told decision had been made but could not tell me what the decision was)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date your visa was received: waiting and hoping...

I called the UKBA number (in UK because US number is busy constantly) and was told that a decision had been made, but that she could not tell me what the decision was for security reasons, which seems odd to me as I am the interested party here! She said they would be sending my documents back, which I hope is a good sign (although it's a bit like reading tea leaves, any thoughts on this?). I have been checking my FedEx account, but see no new shipments. I hope this arduous process comes to an end soon!


----------



## bells

pickleeb said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Priority)
> Applied Online: 21 April 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 25 April 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7 May 2014
> Email confirmation of decision from Sheffield office: none (called 29 May 2014, told decision had been made but could not tell me what the decision was)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Date your visa was received: waiting and hoping...
> 
> I called the UKBA number (in UK because US number is busy constantly) and was told that a decision had been made, but that she could not tell me what the decision was for security reasons, which seems odd to me as I am the interested party here! She said they would be sending my documents back, which I hope is a good sign (although it's a bit like reading tea leaves, any thoughts on this?). I have been checking my FedEx account, but see no new shipments. I hope this arduous process comes to an end soon!


Sounds like the same exact situation as me. Still waiting on what is actually going on. I've not seen anything show up on my fedex account either.


----------



## liz2616

Has anyone else noticed an amazing slow down?
I had an email confirming approval on the 19th?!
Everyone else around that time had their tracking numbers by the end of the week and we've has nothing!
I emailed them and they said it'd be by the end if the week but so far nothing. I guess they still have tomorrow but this is madness!


----------



## londontown

We applied under priority application having read the timelines on this site as it suited us however we have heard nothing in 3 weeks and the automatic reply from [email protected] homeoffice.gsi.gov.uk states they will reply within 20 days and is worded so as not to get your hopes up about a reply but now I could really do with my passport back as I need to travel elsewhere.

Does anyone know how we hear about the decision? i presume it's email....


----------



## Chris+Nat

Chris+Nat said:


> Type of Visa: fiance settlement (non-priority)
> Country of Origin: Canada
> Office Processing: Sheffield
> confirmation: March 17th
> Visa decision: None Yet


Update !!!
My fiance emailed Sheffield on Monday and received an email today from a wonderful person stating that my application has been considered and approved. It also said that they are proceeding my visa this week and it should be dispatched in the coming days. Happy days!! although I haven't gotten the official email, that will do for now


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Congratulations!*



Chris+Nat said:


> Update !!!
> My fiance emailed Sheffield on Monday and received an email today from a wonderful person stating that my application has been considered and approved. It also said that they are proceeding my visa this week and it should be dispatched in the coming days. Happy days!! although I haven't gotten the official email, that will do for now


Is there anyone else who had documents received in March non-priority still waiting?:clap2:


----------



## Nixx

Another day has come and gone. LOL I'm starting to get nervous.


----------



## bells

Nixx said:


> Another day has come and gone. LOL I'm starting to get nervous.


I got my response to email inquiry at Tue, May 27, 2014 at 8:54 PM EST... so I guess somebody was working very very late. Don't be discouraged!! :clap2:


----------



## Nixx

bells said:


> I got my response to email inquiry at Tue, May 27, 2014 at 8:54 PM EST... so I guess somebody was working very very late. Don't be discouraged!! :clap2:


Oh wow! Good to know. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## firelight

SoYouThink said:


> Country applied from Algeria
> Visa - Spouse
> applied on 26/03/2014
> decision made on 22/05/2014 - notification by email.
> waiting for documents ....


Do you mind if I ask what the email said, as we applied on 31st March 2014 and are also awaiting a reply from Paris? Also, what time was it sent because we check our email throughout the day.

Thanks.


----------



## superdiana

Touchline Dad said:


> Is there anyone else who had documents received in March non-priority still waiting?:clap2:


Yes, I submitted at the last week of March, so am still waiting also. I actually caved and emailed them about upgrading to priority yesterday, since I need my passport back for June, but if you other non-priority Marchers are getting approvals, then perhaps my time is coming! BTW, no one from Sheffield responded to my inquiry yet and I didn't even get the "20 day" response email.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Thanks*



superdiana said:


> Yes, I submitted at the last week of March, so am still waiting also. I actually caved and emailed them about upgrading to priority yesterday, since I need my passport back for June, but if you other non-priority Marchers are getting approvals, then perhaps my time is coming! BTW, no one from Sheffield responded to my inquiry yet and I didn't even get the "20 day" response email.


Thanks SuperDiana. As you say you should be hearing very soon. Good Luck!:thumb:


----------



## superdiana

Touchline Dad said:


> Thanks SuperDiana. As you say you should be hearing very soon. Good Luck!:thumb:


I believe you and I are on the exact same timeline, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Chris+Nat

I think we're all on the same timeline, and like I said I haven't gotten the official email. It was a response from an email we sent on Monday.. So fingers crossed for all of the March non-priorities


----------



## pickleeb

Chris+Nat said:


> Update !!!
> My fiance emailed Sheffield on Monday and received an email today from a wonderful person stating that my application has been considered and approved. It also said that they are proceeding my visa this week and it should be dispatched in the coming days. Happy days!! although I haven't gotten the official email, that will do for now


Strange how their policies shift and change on a daily basis. A representative told me this morning that she couldn't tell me the outcome of the decision, only that one had been made; meanwhile, another representative shares the good news with you. I hope and pray that mine will be good news when I receive it "soon" - getting so tired of that word....


----------



## ElieBen

Grasshopper and friends still waiting after 'approval' e-mail response, any movement in the courier return shipment dept. ? I've been checking FedEx like a madwoman, so eager to book my flights and blow this popsicle stand !


----------



## Chris+Nat

ElieBen said:


> Grasshopper and friends still waiting after 'approval' e-mail response, any movement in the courier return shipment dept. ? I've been checking FedEx like a madwoman, so eager to book my flights and blow this popsicle stand !


I purchased my return shipping though DHL at the visa office in Vancouver when I apllied, so, I don't know if that will make a difference


----------



## grasshopper33

ElieBen said:


> Grasshopper and friends still waiting after 'approval' e-mail response, any movement in the courier return shipment dept. ? I've been checking FedEx like a madwoman, so eager to book my flights and blow this popsicle stand !


I keep looking and no shipment yet. I was told "it should hopefully be despatched by the end of the week" so I trust that. From looking at others over the last few weeks, it looks like the package arrives a week or ten days from the J Colton email. 

I confess, I booked my flight two weeks ago for June 10th. I found that it helped my husband and me deal with the wait when we had something positive to look forward to in the midst of all the anxiety. I figured I could change it if necessary. I certainly do not recommend that anyone do that, it just gave us more of a hopeful feeling throughout.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Close*



superdiana said:


> I believe you and I are on the exact same timeline, so fingers crossed!


Superdiana: I am actually a bit later than you, April 4 my documents were received by the UKVI…so you will hear first!:thumb:


----------



## injecmice

Chris+Nat said:


> Update !!!
> My fiance emailed Sheffield on Monday and received an email today from a wonderful person stating that my application has been considered and approved. It also said that they are proceeding my visa this week and it should be dispatched in the coming days. Happy days!! although I haven't gotten the official email, that will do for now


Congratulation Chris+ Nat.

I have a question, on march 17th you applied online, took biometric or you received a confirmation email from Sheffield ?

Thanks, 

I did my biometric on April 10th so I guess I will need to wait 3 more weeks as I am not priority too.


----------



## papabri

Hi all, 

Thought I'd contribute to this thread for any others who would find this timeline useful. 

My situation: I'm a canadian citizen, 30 year old CPA currently living/working in Bermuda. I'm starting a job at an accounting firm in the UK in June. I will be working in the UK on a Tier 2 General visa.

Timeline:
Mar 27 - Received job offer letter
Mar 29 - Sent final supporting document for my certificate of sponsorship
May 1 - Received certificate of sponsorship
May 7 - Biometrics done in Bermuda
May 8 - Visa application, supporting docs and biometrics all arrive at UK consulate in New York
May 29 - Received email "Your UK visa has been issued - Please do not respond to this e-mail (Ref: XXXXXX)‏"
June 10 - Scheduled to fly to the UK

Good luck to others going through this stressful process.

EDIT: I don't recall ever choosing a "priority service" option anywhere in my application


----------



## SoYouThink

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations International Enquiry service. As I checked your application, it was assessed and the decision was made. You will receive the notification if you have chosen to collect the documents. Please note that IT IS NOT READY TO COLLECT YET. We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer to our website at http://ukvi-international.faq-help.co/ Kind regards. 

I meant to say, I have emailed the UKVI, so this was a reply to my email enquiry.


----------



## Chris+Nat

injecmice said:


> Congratulation Chris+ Nat.
> 
> I have a question, on march 17th you applied online, took biometric or you received a confirmation email from Sheffield ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I did my biometric on April 10th so I guess I will need to wait 3 more weeks as I am not priority too.


Actually, I didn't get the confirmation email, but when i called the hotline some time around the 1st of April they told me it was received on March 17th. Biometrics were on the 12th, and DHL tracking said it arrived on the 14th.


----------



## SoYouThink

firelight said:


> Do you mind if I ask what the email said, as we applied on 31st March 2014 and are also awaiting a reply from Paris? Also, what time was it sent because we check our email throughout the day.
> 
> Thanks.


Are you emailing UKVI?


----------



## SoYouThink

firelight said:


> Do you mind if I ask what the email said, as we applied on 31st March 2014 and are also awaiting a reply from Paris? Also, what time was it sent because we check our email throughout the day.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations International Enquiry service. As I checked your application, it was assessed and the decision was made. You will receive the notification if you have chosen to collect the documents. Please note that IT IS NOT READY TO COLLECT YET. We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer to our website at http://ukvi-international.faq-help.co/ Kind regards. 

I meant to say, I have emailed the UKVI, so this was a reply to my email enquiry.


----------



## gruzie89

conehead980 said:


> Not too!
> 
> When my husband's parents came over for the wedding, they brought all the documents with them so they would be as recent as possible. They got bank statements through 31st of January and brought them when they came over (22nd of Feb). We ended up having to delay application for a week or so, so after applying, we felt we needed to provide another month of pay stubs and bank statements. It was kind of on the fence about whether we really needed one or not, but we figured we would to be safe. They sent off for statements and pay stubs beginning of March (the day after I applied) and got the pay stubs to them pretty quickly and then to me by the 15th but the official bank statements from natwest still hadn't even made it to the house in England by the time I had sent my application evidence off! We figured we would at least send in the pay stubs and cross the bank statement bridge if we came to it.
> 
> They emailed me to send the extra month to send bank statements to "corroborate with sponsor's wage slips".
> 
> So that's a good tidbit to know (and probably doesn't often come up).
> 
> So it's pretty important, but they were super nice about it and didn't make me feel like I had shot myself in the foot completely!  Fingers hugely crossed though. I am so nervous!


My documents were received march 20th. A similar thing happened, we put in 6 months bank slips and 6 months pay and the last pay slip was for feb 22 but the bank statement only went to feb 12 :/ so I will probably be gettin a similar email lol it probably happens a bit.


----------



## gruzie89

Touchline Dad said:


> Is there anyone else who had documents received in March non-priority still waiting?:clap2:


March 20th, still waiting.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Thanks.*

Ok..thanks very much…Good Luck!:smash:


----------



## thesmokies

gruzie89 said:


> March 20th, still waiting.


March 26 and still waiting


----------



## Touchline Dad

*OK!*



thesmokies said:


> March 26 and still waiting


Hang in there!:fingerscrossed:eep:


----------



## Touchline Dad

On a side note, whoever designs these emoticons definitely has a sense of humor. Brilliant!
Just saying'...


----------



## superdiana

*End of March non-priorities*, please post when you get a message from Sheffield on status since I am debating whether or not to upgrade to priority! I need my passport back for the end of June, so gaining an extra week through priority could mean everything.

I already know there are problems with my application since my husband and I are moving to the UK together without jobs (although my husband just confirmed an intercompany transfer yesterday and we have sufficient savings), so that's just going to build in extra time for my process.

When I submitted my application in March, the Home Office website was saying 10 business days (based on Jan applications). Even when it shifted to 30 business days in March, I didn't think I would be waiting for so long!

Coming up on business 40 days since my application arrived at Sheffield...


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Priority v. Non Priority*



superdiana said:


> *End of March non-priorities*, please post when you get a message from Sheffield on status since I am debating whether or not to upgrade to priority! I need my passport back for the end of June, so gaining an extra week through priority could mean everything.
> 
> I already know there are problems with my application since my husband and I are moving to the UK together without jobs (although my husband just confirmed an intercompany transfer yesterday and we have sufficient savings), so that's just going to build in extra time for my process.
> 
> When I submitted my application in March, the Home Office website was saying 10 business days (based on Jan applications). Even when it shifted to 30 business days in March, I didn't think I would be waiting for so long!
> 
> Coming up on 40 days since my application arrived at Sheffield...


Super D-
It is a personal choice IMHO and nobody else's business but you and your husband. As recently as last week I was prompted to use the Priority Service by the UKVI but due to some bumps in the road with UKBA I can't. (Nothing insurmountable).

If $510 isn't a big deal I would do it asap. Realistically you move to the front and it probably saves you 2 weeks. Good luck-:hail::fingerscrossed:


----------



## conehead980

superdiana said:


> *End of March non-priorities*, please post when you get a message from Sheffield on status since I am debating whether or not to upgrade to priority! I need my passport back for the end of June, so gaining an extra week through priority could mean everything.
> 
> I already know there are problems with my application since my husband and I are moving to the UK together without jobs (although my husband just confirmed an intercompany transfer yesterday and we have sufficient savings), so that's just going to build in extra time for my process.
> 
> When I submitted my application in March, the Home Office website was saying 10 business days (based on Jan applications). Even when it shifted to 30 business days in March, I didn't think I would be waiting for so long!
> 
> Coming up on business 40 days since my application arrived at Sheffield...


I agree with TouchlineDad.... If you can afford it, do it. Especially if you're on a time constraint. Also, consider how much your flight is going to go up if you have to book it 3 days before you have to fly than two weeks..


----------



## superdiana

conehead980 said:


> I agree with TouchlineDad.... If you can afford it, do it. Especially if you're on a time constraint. Also, consider how much your flight is going to go up if you have to book it 3 days before you have to fly than two weeks..


Thanks, Touchline Dad and conehead980. Flying anywhere from Canada is so damn expensive. I researched flights yesterday and it's definitely more than the price of upgrading to priority to change my flights. I told my husband, its either I pay $510 USD knowing that I will get my passport back on time or risk the chance that we will have to pay over $1000 to change our flights because I am stranded here. 

I emailed Sheffield about upgrading yesterday so let's hope they get back in less than 20 business days...

:hail: These emoticons ARE pretty funny!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Yes they are*

Sometimes you have to laugh….Good Luck...:fingerscrossed:eep::yell::hail::mullet::rofl:op2::lalala::amen::spy::help::spit::juggle::flypig::nod:


----------



## ShotgunJones

Not sure if I should start a new post or not but since y'all have already sent yours off I thought I'd try here first. What did you actually send all your documents in? Mine seem to be too big for a fedex pack...is a box unreasonable?


----------



## jaclyn

Hello! I have applied for an unmarried partner settlement visa from Toronto, Canada and am getting slightly worried about the wait times.
Biomentrics submitted: April 27th
Arrived in Sheffield: April 30th
No communication since then. 
I realize it has only been a month but on the UK visa government website it said that 85% of applications were processed in 10 business days. Is there anyone else in a similar situation? I'm probably just over-anxious, but I thought my application would be pretty straightforward.


----------



## jherr002

Hi all,

Figured I'd contribute to this really helpful thread. I'm a US Citizen applying for a settlement visa. I actually worked in England for the past three years under a Tier 2 Migrant work visa but decided to end it as I needed some time off from my job. Met my partner during my time there and married in March 2014 and now am in this lovely process. I never thought reading current and past messages about the UK visas would actually be somewhat reassuring. I hope you all hear from the Sheffield Office SOON! This waiting game is unbearable! 

Here's my timeline if it'll help anyone:

April 16, 2014 - Application submitted online (non-priority)
April 21, 2014 - Biometrics Appointment/Sent all documents to the British Consulate in NY (was given conflicting information!)
April 23, 2014 - Package received in NY using FedEx two-day shipping
May 02, 2014 - Package sent back and received stating that I need to send everything to Sheffield
May 05, 2014 - Package sent to Sheffield Office using two-day shipping
May 07, 2014 - Package received at Sheffield
May 10, 2014 - Email from Sheffield Office confirming that they received my documents and also requested more info (this email was sent around 11am (UK time) on Saturday so I was wondering - do they work on the weekends??)
May 20, 2014 - Email to Sheffield Office asking if I can purchase priority service (I was starting to panic at this point as I was reading how slow applications were being processed)
May 22, 2014 - Email from Sheffield Office stating that I could purchase priority service. Purchased priority that same afternoon and sent an email back attaching my receipt in PDF format 
May 29, 2014 - Email to Sheffield Office asking if they had received my email about my purchase of priority service 

And that's the end of my timeline... for now.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.

@ShotgunJones - I used Fedex's Padded Pack which was large enough to fit all of my documents.


----------



## ShotgunJones

Wow mine wouldn't quite close in the padded pack lol not sure what to do about that! Meanwhile from what I've read on this thread even some of the March non priority haven't been returned yet, maybe since you upgraded it won't be much longer! Good luck!


----------



## firelight

SoYouThink said:


> Are you emailing UKVI?


Thank you SoYouThink. I just emailed UKVI and got an almost immediate reply as follows:

"I have checked the status of your visa application and a decision in your application has been delayed whilst further enquiries are conducted. "

They also advised that it could take up to 24 weeeks for a decision and that we should be patient, so I guess we'll just have to wait.

Thanks for your help and good luck. I hope you get the decision you want. I hope everyone gets the decision they want, and soon.


----------



## grasshopper33

ShotgunJones said:


> Not sure if I should start a new post or not but since y'all have already sent yours off I thought I'd try here first. What did you actually send all your documents in? Mine seem to be too big for a fedex pack...is a box unreasonable?


I used a box. It just wouldn't quite fit in anything else. I included just a envelope for the return.


----------



## sheppast

Hello all,

Just to update everyone, my wife's passport arrived this morning, complete with a lovely new visa! We're so relieved it's finally been sorted. I haven't seen her for 10 months and it's been stressful to say the least.

I wish everyone else still waiting the very best of luck. Now on to the comparatively straightforward business of booking flights!


----------



## londontown

@sheppast, many congrats, i hope your new life together is all wished for.

I'm feel like i need to vent/cry with UKBA but can't find a number for Sheffield, does anyone know a number to chase an application?


----------



## ElieBen

sheppast said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just to update everyone, my wife's passport arrived this morning, complete with a lovely new visa! We're so relieved it's finally been sorted. I haven't seen her for 10 months and it's been stressful to say the least.
> 
> I wish everyone else still waiting the very best of luck. Now on to the comparatively straightforward business of booking flights!


Did they supply you with a tracking number once it had been approved and shipped ?

lane:


----------



## grasshopper33

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife (Priority)
Date application submitted online: 7th May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 9th May 2014
Date paperwork was sent by FedEx: 9th May 2014 
Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 12th May 2014
Email received visa is under Process: 13th May 2014
Email received that visa is APPROVED: 27th May 2014
Email received that a decision has been made: 30th May 2014
Date your visa was received: Waiting

And yey sheppast!!! 

Elie - Yes they assign a tracking number, I just entered mine on fedex website. It's not showing just yet.


----------



## Joppa

So priority is running 2-3 weeks from packet arriving in Sheffield.


----------



## Nixx

Blaaaam!! This morning at 5 AM my phone buzzed right before I was due to wake up and go to work. I stumbled out of bed, fumbled with my phone and checked my mail.. what's this? An email from xxxx? I'm still blurry eyed but sure enough, it reads "approved!" Woohoo!!! Two hours later I received the "a decision has been made" email. What a great way to start a Friday!

Revised timeline:
Country applying from: USA
Type of Visa applied: Settlement - Priority - Husband
Online application completed: April 28
Biometrics completed: May 02
Application packet mailed: May 02 to Sheffield 
Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 06
Applicant e-mailed Sheffield for update: May 27
Email with "Your Visa Has been approved": May 30
Decision Email with fedex tracking no: May 30
Visa Received - ???


----------



## bells

This morning, I got an email from xxxx saying mine was approved as well!!

"Thank you for your email. I can confirm that your application has been Approved and that a UK Visa has been Issued. Your documents are currently awaiting despatch and should be sent out in the coming days. You will receive and email to confirm despatch and to provide you with tracking information."

I have not however received the "official decision has been made" email with tracking number. 
My fiancé and I are "over the moon" excited!


----------



## Millmonkey1

*Fiance Visa*

Package arrived in Sheffield Apr 25th.
Email from Sheffield confirming arrival and priority service. Apr. 28th.
Email from Sheffield confirming a decision has been made. Your package will be shipped shortly and a tracking number. May. 27th.
DHL notification email package picked up May 27th. Leeds, England.
DHL notification email package cleared U.S. customs May 28th.
DHL notification email package arrived in my city and was out with courier. May 28.
Package in my hand at noon.
Visa granted. Date on Visa May 20th.
You guys do the math.
I will say this. My wife to be called many times. A call that you will be charged varying amounts for. 8 to 20 pounds I recall.
The only answer you will get is that it is somewhere in the process.
There favorite phrase is we will "Escalate" it.
Nothing changes and you will not get a copy of the supposed email.
Do not waste your time or money trying to track it.
My take on what was absolutely the most nerve wracking month of my life.

Give them EXACTLY what they ask for. No more. No less.
Pay for the priority service at the beginning.
Drink heavily and go absolutely bonkers.
I fly in 14 hours.


----------



## ElieBen

grasshopper33 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 7th May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 9th May 2014
> Date paperwork was sent by FedEx: 9th May 2014
> Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 12th May 2014
> Email received visa is under Process: 13th May 2014
> Email received that visa is APPROVED: 27th May 2014
> Email received that a decision has been made: 30th May 2014
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> And yey sheppast!!!
> 
> Elie - Yes they assign a tracking number, I just entered mine on fedex website. It's not showing just yet.


Grasshopper, thank you for the update. I haven't received the decision made e-mail with the tracking number, but I hope they send mine out today, too ! Congrats to you, very excited for us both ! :hug:


----------



## ElieBen

Grasshopper, ahhh !!! Right as I posted that, they e-mailed me. I am over the moon.
When are you flying out ?

arty:


----------



## sunshine83

UKVI international tracking service is really useless. I just emailed them and they replied to me addressing me with a completely different name!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*The Best!*



Millmonkey1 said:


> Package arrived in Sheffield Apr 25th.
> Email from Sheffield confirming arrival and priority service. Apr. 28th.
> Email from Sheffield confirming a decision has been made. Your package will be shipped shortly and a tracking number. May. 27th.
> DHL notification email package picked up May 27th. Leeds, England.
> DHL notification email package cleared U.S. customs May 28th.
> DHL notification email package arrived in my city and was out with courier. May 28.
> Package in my hand at noon.
> Visa granted. Date on Visa May 20th.
> You guys do the math.
> I will say this. My wife to be called many times. A call that you will be charged varying amounts for. 8 to 20 pounds I recall.
> The only answer you will get is that it is somewhere in the process.
> There favorite phrase is we will "Escalate" it.
> Nothing changes and you will not get a copy of the supposed email.
> Do not waste your time or money trying to track it.
> My take on what was absolutely the most nerve wracking month of my life.
> 
> Give them EXACTLY what they ask for. No more. No less.
> Pay for the priority service at the beginning.
> Drink heavily and go absolutely bonkers.
> I fly in 14 hours.



I didn't do the priority but I definitely got the 'drinking heavily" and going bonkers parts down!
Maybe the best post I have seen on here. Congratulations and good luck!:smash:


----------



## grasshopper33

ElieBen said:


> Grasshopper, ahhh !!! Right as I posted that, they e-mailed me. I am over the moon.
> When are you flying out ?
> 
> arty:


Congrats Elie! Did you book your flight? I'm booked for June 10th, arriving June 11th. Cannot wait to be home!!!

arty::hippie::high5:lane:


----------



## Hertsfem

WOW it's all happening!! congrats to all of you, have a safe flight and watch this space :drama:


----------



## gatrgurl305

Congrats Grasshopper, Such wonderful news!


----------



## gatrgurl305

Congrats Eli!!!


----------



## gatrgurl305

Country of Origin: USA
Visa: Settlement (non priority)
Online application: 18 April 2014 
Biometrics: 21 Apr 2014 
Office Location: Sheffield
Sent Pkg to via FedEx: 24 Apr 2014
FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery: 28 Apr 2014
Email confirmation Pkg received: 1 May 2014
Email for FedEx acct/Fedex acct linked to app: 2 May 2014
Decision made notification: ??? 

I emailed Sheffield on Weds and they replied this morning. My visa has not been opened by ECO


----------



## paulincville

Congratulations to everyone sharing their great news! So happy for you all!


----------



## paulincville

Joppa said:


> So priority is running 2-3 weeks from packet arriving in Sheffield.


Sounds great!! I like the timeline  Hopefully I'll be back in Falmouth to enjoy most of the summer eace:


----------



## Chris+Nat

Biometrics taken : March 12th (NON-PRIORITY)
Tracked shipping: arrived March 14th
Received: March 17th ( had to call to find out)
Response to email yesterday stating it was approved
Official email today with DHL tracking: May 30th
Checked tracking and it's already at Heathrow at 14:14 B.S.T. 

Nat and I just want to thank everyone on the forum. It truly has helped keep us sain over the past weeks.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Chris+Nat, congrats!!!!!!


----------



## ElieBen

grasshopper33 said:


> Congrats Elie! Did you book your flight? I'm booked for June 10th, arriving June 11th. Cannot wait to be home!!!
> 
> arty::hippie::high5:lane:


We're going to book tomorrow for sometime between Tuesday and Thursday of next week, as my fiancé has a music gig in Manchester and I'd love to see him there.


----------



## pickleeb

sunshine83 said:


> UKVI international tracking service is really useless. I just emailed them and they replied to me addressing me with a completely different name!


Very interesting - today I received an email (in response to a request for a status update) that my documents had been sent in March. I replied saying that must be an error because my application wasn't received until 7 May. Have not had a reply, so I suppose I get to spend the weekend worrying that they've mailed my documents to someone else!!! That on top of all the other stress of this process and being 7 months' pregnant and very eager to see my husband again! For the $$$, especially the added priority charge, you don't get much value-added!

Congrats and safe travels to the others who received good news. I'm hoping and praying that I'm next!


----------



## grasshopper33

ElieBen said:


> We're going to book tomorrow for sometime between Tuesday and Thursday of next week, as my fiancé has a music gig in Manchester and I'd love to see him there.


Elie - Are you able to track your package yet? Still nothing here. It's not making me nervous but it would be sooooo nice to see movement!

:yo::cheer2:


----------



## ElieBen

grasshopper33 said:


> Elie - Are you able to track your package yet? Still nothing here. It's not making me nervous but it would be sooooo nice to see movement!
> 
> :yo::cheer2:


Still nothing, but I keep refreshing. Will let you know when I see movement. As for now, :drama: :bored:


----------



## thesmokies

documents received in Sheffield March 26 
email reply
Your application is currently waiting to be considered by an Entry Clearance Officer. This will likely be within the next two weeks. I apologise for the length of time it is taking to process your application, however we having been receiving large numbers of settlement applications in the last few months.


----------



## kenya254

Please list the following:
Country applying from:kenya
Type of visa applied for:settlement non -priority
Date application submitted (in person):24th april 2014
Date biometrics taken:7th may 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:8th may 2014
Office location processing your visa:application on its way to be assessed
Projected timeline given:50days
Date your visa was received:waiting

Thanks to this wonderful site and good people,on the site.
we are abit confussed,we sent am email and the reply was,the application is on its way to be assessed,does it mean that after all this days the application has not been touched?if yes,how long does it take ones they start assessing it assuming no extra documents are required?anyone in the same situation before pls help,we are losing it.no (settlement)priority service given here in kenya so we cant upgrade.this waiting period sucks.really stressful.thanx


----------



## suziechew

paulincville said:


> Sounds great!! I like the timeline  Hopefully I'll be back in Falmouth to enjoy most of the summer eace:


just up the road from me  ..will be pasties all round to celebrate ..im tracking the package as we speak its at the airport bound for stansted to be arriving at shelfield on monday .. i can already see its gonna be a long month :fingerscrossed::drama::smash:


----------



## paulincville

suziechew said:


> just up the road from me  ..will be pasties all round to celebrate ..im tracking the package as we speak its at the airport bound for stansted to be arriving at shelfield on monday .. i can already see its gonna be a long month :fingerscrossed::drama::smash:


You're near Falmouth?! Pasties all around indeed! I've become somewhat addicted to pasties, good fish and chips and Twiglets, lol!


----------



## ElieBen

You'd think if they despatched it and supplied our tracking number from our waybills, if FedEx had it in hand, they would have put it in the system by now. I still can't see it anywhere and FedEx says they don't have it in their system.


----------



## suziechew

paulincville said:


> You're near Falmouth?! Pasties all around indeed! I've become somewhat addicted to pasties, good fish and chips and Twiglets, lol!


yep im in helston ..home of the furry dance  my other half has a fish and chip thing going on too .

i will post our timeline later ,when i know abit more .only applyed last saturday .Had a scare when they went to do the biometrics ..the site gave him the wrong address in philly to go too ,was only the luck of asking the right stranger (as he had left his phone in truck as was told not to bring it ) that he found another one he could go too and they let him him do it even though his appointment was for midday ,they said it was a 1st come 1st served ..take a number and wait ,he was freaking out that he would have to wait again to get it done .visa's 4 uk said 31st north was actually 41st north . Was not a good start :drama:


----------



## paulincville

suziechew said:


> yep im in helston ..home of the furry dance  my other half has a fish and chip thing going on too .
> 
> i will post our timeline later ,when i know abit more .only applyed last saturday .Had a scare when they went to do the biometrics ..the site gave him the wrong address in philly to go too ,was only the luck of asking the right stranger (as he had left his phone in truck as was told not to bring it ) that he found another one he could go too and they let him him do it even though his appointment was for midday ,they said it was a 1st come 1st served ..take a number and wait ,he was freaking out that he would have to wait again to get it done .visa's 4 uk said 31st north was actually 41st north . Was not a good start :drama:


Awesome! My wife's grandmother lives in Helston. We're there all the time. My application is being priority processed as of last Friday, so we're hopeful it will move through the system quickly, but it seems to be anyone's guess as to whether or not it will. I have everything crossed and will hope for the best!

We'll do a pint and a pasty once we're all in the same place!


----------



## grasshopper33

ElieBen said:


> You'd think if they despatched it and supplied our tracking number from our waybills, if FedEx had it in hand, they would have put it in the system by now. I still can't see it anywhere and FedEx says they don't have it in their system.


I'm guessing we'll see it over the weekend or most likely Monday, and maybe have it back Tues-Thurs.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Thanks.*



thesmokies said:


> documents received in Sheffield March 26
> email reply
> Your application is currently waiting to be considered by an Entry Clearance Officer. This will likely be within the next two weeks. I apologise for the length of time it is taking to process your application, however we having been receiving large numbers of settlement applications in the last few months.


Thanks for posting that. opcorn: Not the best news but pretty much what we had figured.


----------



## thesmokies

Touchline Dad said:


> Thanks for posting that. opcorn: Not the best news but pretty much what we had figured.


I regret not upgrading but I never thought it would take this long :frusty:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Weird*



thesmokies said:


> I regret not upgrading but I never thought it would take this long :frusty:


I know. A month ago, there were two non-priority applications that flew through the system. I mean, I want to say 4-5 weeks. I started to get excited. Then progress just ground to a halt.

It does seem they are working Saturdays and the call/email center seems to be working
odd hours; and the apology was a nice gesture if substantively it doesn't mean much.

Unfortunately airfares have also gone up nearly $500 since I submitted my application.

If this keeps up, I request more emoticons. Keep the faith my friend.:fingerscrossed::help::deadhorse::behindsofa::grouphug::smash:


----------



## BunnyLips

I got an update I wanted to share with everyone - especially recent priority applicants. My priority spouse visa application was signed for in Sheffield early on 19 May. We had no acknowledgment for several long, tortuous days. My husband emailed on Tuesday morning to try and confirm our application had been received. Today we received the following response:

_Dear Mr BunnyLips

Thank you for your email, I apologise for the delay in responding.

Your wife’s application has been received and is currently waiting to be considered by an Entry Clearance Officer.

We are currently in receipt of a large number of applications and this is having an effect on our processing times. The application should be considered in the next couple of weeks.

Kind regards,

xxxxx
Entry Clearance Assistant
UK Visas & Immigration_

By the time we got that, it had been 9 working days since they received it. As you can see, it's still in the queue. Between the bank holiday, half term, and what sounds like a substantially increased volume of applications, it's reasonable to infer that processing might be slowing down from the recent 2-3 week decision time frame and potentially stretching more into 3-4 week territory. 

While I hope a significant slowdown is not in the works, I also hope that sharing our experience will help others avoid the sort of despair we felt at the delay in acknowledging the receipt of our application. They seem to be especially swamped at the moment. It's so hard waiting when we all want to book flights and start married life in the same place as our loved ones but I'm glad and relieved to be waiting in good company!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Thanks Bunnylips*

Bunnylips-

I wish you all the success in the World.

I do have to say that while a "recent rush of new applications" makes sense on the surface,
I must say that there are a few of us who had documents received 2 months ago and have been sitting. So…if there is a new rush of applications, I have been around here long enough to deduce that 1) they are priority and 2) they are continuing the backlog of non-
priority and NOW other priority applications .

I have a ton of respect for our moderators here, but we have one mod who says that the
Priority applications get put to the front of the non priority queue, and another who says the queues are two totally different entities and by virtue of manpower there are more ECOs 
per applicant on the Priority queue.

When I inquired about my application, I was prompted to buy the Priority service and my
application would "move to the front of the queue." Singular. Like, there was one queue.
It is obvious to me that since people have realized that Priority is the way to go, many more
Priority applications have been received "recently", hence the backlog.

Bunnylips, you are correct in that there is a collective empathy amongst the people here;
I have done many difficult things in my life, but being apart from my wife of 19 years and 
my two children trumps them all. I wish EVERYONE here success and I am sure I have made
some lifelong pen pals here, but this Priority/Non Priority deal regardless of one queue or
2 queues or however many queues there are is just hogwash.

Good Luck-:frusty::typing::boom::smash:


----------



## superdiana

Touchline Dad said:


> Bunnylips-
> 
> I wish you all the success in the World.
> 
> I do have to say that while a "recent rush of new applications" makes sense on the surface,
> I must say that there are a few of us who had documents received 2 months ago and have been sitting. So…if there is a new rush of applications, I have been around here long enough to deduce that 1) they are priority and 2) they are continuing the backlog of non-
> priority and NOW other priority applications .
> 
> I have a ton of respect for our moderators here, but we have one mod who says that the
> Priority applications get put to the front of the non priority queue, and another who says the queues are two totally different entities and by virtue of manpower there are more ECOs
> per applicant on the Priority queue.
> 
> When I inquired about my application, I was prompted to buy the Priority service and my
> application would "move to the front of the queue." Singular. Like, there was one queue.
> It is obvious to me that since people have realized that Priority is the way to go, many more
> Priority applications have been received "recently", hence the backlog.
> 
> Bunnylips, you are correct in that there is a collective empathy amongst the people here;
> I have done many difficult things in my life, but being apart from my wife of 19 years and
> my two children trumps them all. I wish EVERYONE here success and I am sure I have made
> some lifelong pen pals here, but this Priority/Non Priority deal regardless of one queue or
> 2 queues or however many queues there are is just hogwash.
> 
> Good Luck-:frusty::typing::boom::smash:


According to the recently posted priority timelines, it looks like I might be better off staying in the non-priority queue if there really are two lines.

When I submitted my application at the VFS office in Toronto, they said that if you paid for priority, your application would "go to the top of the pile" which sounds singular to me.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Super D*



superdiana said:


> According to the recently posted priority timelines, it looks like I might be better off staying in the non-priority queue if there really are two lines.
> 
> When I submitted my application at the VFS office in Toronto, they said that if you paid for priority, your application would "go to the top of the pile" which sounds singular to me.


I would disagree, and I say that not disrespectfully, but with your best interest in mind. If you know can swing it, do it. There is a member whose documents were received in late March who was told it would be "within the next 2 weeks." We just read Bunnylips experience whose documents were reviewed more than a MONTH later with the same estimated timeframe. Obviously an individual choice, but it is clear if you are non priority you are obviously treated as such IMHO. All the best.:rant:

I do understand your reasoning..the estimated timeframes if you stay non-priority and the priority timeframes are similar at the moment…but I do fear that the non priority applications will become red-headed stepchildren when push comes to shove..


----------



## superdiana

Touchline Dad said:


> I would disagree, and I say that not disrespectfully, but with your best interest in mind. If you know can swing it, do it. There is a member whose documents were received in late March who was told it would be "within the next 2 weeks." We just read Bunnylips experience whose documents were reviewed more than a MONTH later with the same estimated timeframe. Obviously an individual choice, but it is clear if you are non priority you are obviously treated as such IMHO. All the best.:rant:


No one from Sheffield has gotten back to me yet about upgrading!! :mad2: I'm going to try the FAQ email https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/

The reason I'm waiting for them to get back to me is because when Chris+Nat tried to upgrade, Sheffield recommended not to, and look, the application was approved a week later!


----------



## BunnyLips

Touchline Dad said:


> Bunnylips-
> 
> I wish you all the success in the World.
> 
> I do have to say that while a "recent rush of new applications" makes sense on the surface,
> I must say that there are a few of us who had documents received 2 months ago and have been sitting. So…if there is a new rush of applications, I have been around here long enough to deduce that 1) they are priority and 2) they are continuing the backlog of non-
> priority and NOW other priority applications .
> 
> I have a ton of respect for our moderators here, but we have one mod who says that the
> Priority applications get put to the front of the non priority queue, and another who says the queues are two totally different entities and by virtue of manpower there are more ECOs
> per applicant on the Priority queue.
> 
> When I inquired about my application, I was prompted to buy the Priority service and my
> application would "move to the front of the queue." Singular. Like, there was one queue.
> It is obvious to me that since people have realized that Priority is the way to go, many more
> Priority applications have been received "recently", hence the backlog.
> 
> Bunnylips, you are correct in that there is a collective empathy amongst the people here;
> I have done many difficult things in my life, but being apart from my wife of 19 years and
> my two children trumps them all. I wish EVERYONE here success and I am sure I have made
> some lifelong pen pals here, but this Priority/Non Priority deal regardless of one queue or
> 2 queues or however many queues there are is just hogwash.
> 
> Good Luck-:frusty::typing::boom::smash:


Thanks, Touchline Dad. I hope your approval is imminent. You've been waiting far longer than I have. I tip my hat to you!

I'd have thought with the cost of priority jumping up so substantially in April that maybe fewer people would go for it. I guess not!

I have no idea if it's a single queue or what but I visualize a massive stack of FedEx packs from the floor to the ceiling and the ECOs climbing up a very tall ladder to take the one on top. Talk about a job that's never done!


----------



## paulincville

I think it's easy to become frustrated with the visa timeline and the "Priority" vs. "Non-Priority" queues. If you look at the postings over the last week or so, there have been several priority visas processed in a matter of 3 - 4 weeks, where there have been very few non-priority visas processed with the same expediency. There are bound to be hiccups in the system from time to time, with the bank holidays and higher than usual number of application...stay strong.

All that said, I feel fortunate that I've had such a wonderful resource as this forum and all the helpful people who post here.

Now...where's my damn visa?!


----------



## BunnyLips

superdiana said:


> No one from Sheffield has gotten back to me yet about upgrading!! :mad2: I'm going to try the FAQ email https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/
> 
> The reason I'm waiting for them to get back to me is because when Chris+Nat tried to upgrade, Sheffield recommended not to, and look, the application was approved a week later!


I think it's a smart move to wait for a response before paying for priority. Forgive me, I can't recall how long it's been since you emailed UKVI but it took four days to get our reply. Far short of the 20 working days mentioned in the automated response. Although it sure felt like 20 days!

I really hope you get word - either about your application or your upgrade inquiry - as soon as you open your eyes on Monday morning. Keep busy this weekend!


----------



## Touchline Dad

**



BunnyLips said:


> Thanks, Touchline Dad. I hope your approval is imminent. You've been waiting far longer than I have. I tip my hat to you!
> 
> I'd have thought with the cost of priority jumping up so substantially in April that maybe fewer people would go for it. I guess not!
> 
> I have no idea if it's a single queue or what but I visualize a massive stack of FedEx packs from the floor to the ceiling and the ECOs climbing up a very tall ladder to take the one on top. Talk about a job that's never done!


Bunnylips-
$510 was a bargain if you look at how much airfares have increased in the last 2 months.
Please forgive my tone, my angst is not directed at you or anyone else on the board: it is just pure frustration. It is just that I have been under the impression that the Priority Applications have no effect on the Non Priority, but Stevie Wonder, Helen Keller and Ray Charles could all tell you that in the last few weeks this is bollocks. Have a good evening and all the best! :help:


----------



## BunnyLips

paulincville said:


> I think it's easy to become frustrated with the visa timeline and the "Priority" vs. "Non-Priority" queues. If you look at the postings over the last week or so, there have been several priority visas processed in a matter of 3 - 4 weeks, where there have been very few non-priority visas processed with the same expediency. There are bound to be hiccups in the system from time to time, with the bank holidays and higher than usual number of application...stay strong.
> 
> All that said, I feel fortunate that I've had such a wonderful resource as this forum and all the helpful people who post here.
> 
> Now...where's my damn visa?!


Well said!

Are you refreshing on your return waybill every five minutes?!


----------



## superdiana

BunnyLips said:


> I think it's a smart move to wait for a response before paying for priority. Forgive me, I can't recall how long it's been since you emailed UKVI but it took four days to get our reply. Far short of the 20 working days mentioned in the automated response. Although it sure felt like 20 days!
> 
> I really hope you get word - either about your application or your upgrade inquiry - as soon as you open your eyes on Monday morning. Keep busy this weekend!


I emailed Sheffield on Wednesday, so yes, we are only a few days into the "20 working days" timeline. However, I just submitted my inquire to the UKVI FAQ and it said I will receive a reply within 3 days. Last time I submitted using that format, I received an email from them on a Saturday at 11pm EST from someone with a Japanese name. Either they are working at 4am GMT or they are outsourcing these emails to Asia! Doesn't matter to me, as long as I hear something! :deadhorse:


----------



## BunnyLips

Touchline Dad said:


> Bunnylips-
> $510 was a bargain if you look at how much airfares have increased in the last 2 months.
> Please forgive my tone, my angst is not directed at you or anyone else on the board: it is just pure frustration. It is just that I have been under the impression that the Priority Applications have no effect on the Non Priority, but Stevie Wonder, Helen Keller and Ray Charles could all tell you that in the last few weeks this is bollocks. Have a good evening and all the best! :help:


You've got that right! I've been looking at airfares and ouch! They seem especially high this year. Even worse than 2012 when the Olympics were on!

So I'm getting the double whammy of priority AND high airfares. Sigh. 

No worries on the tone of your posts. Every day away from our spouses/fiances is a day too long and frustrations are bound to run high. Hang in there and know that we will all be here hooting and hollering when you get your approval!


----------



## paulincville

BunnyLips said:


> Well said!
> 
> Are you refreshing on your return waybill every five minutes?!


I'm only a week into waiting, but I did file priority. In my case, it cost less to pay the additional monies than to save the cash and spend much more on living expenses and such while waiting. I'm cautiously optimistic for the time being. My wife returned to the UK only 10 days after our wedding, so I am very hopeful that the processing we be quick and relatively painless. 

I think what bothers me the most is the use of "Priority" processing as an income generator. I think all of our visas are equally important and no one should be left behind.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*And me as well*



BunnyLips said:


> You've got that right! I've been looking at airfares and ouch! They seem especially high this year. Even worse than 2012 when the Olympics were on!
> 
> So I'm getting the double whammy of priority AND high airfares. Sigh.
> 
> No worries on the tone of your posts. Every day away from our spouses/fiances is a day too long and frustrations are bound to run high. Hang in there and know that we will all be here hooting and hollering when you get your approval!


As I will be when you are re-united with your loved one(s).:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BunnyLips

Millmonkey1 said:


> Package arrived in Sheffield Apr 25th.
> Email from Sheffield confirming arrival and priority service. Apr. 28th.
> Email from Sheffield confirming a decision has been made. Your package will be shipped shortly and a tracking number. May. 27th.
> DHL notification email package picked up May 27th. Leeds, England.
> DHL notification email package cleared U.S. customs May 28th.
> DHL notification email package arrived in my city and was out with courier. May 28.
> Package in my hand at noon.
> Visa granted. Date on Visa May 20th.
> You guys do the math.
> I will say this. My wife to be called many times. A call that you will be charged varying amounts for. 8 to 20 pounds I recall.
> The only answer you will get is that it is somewhere in the process.
> There favorite phrase is we will "Escalate" it.
> Nothing changes and you will not get a copy of the supposed email.
> Do not waste your time or money trying to track it.
> My take on what was absolutely the most nerve wracking month of my life.
> 
> Give them EXACTLY what they ask for. No more. No less.
> Pay for the priority service at the beginning.
> Drink heavily and go absolutely bonkers.
> I fly in 14 hours.


Safe travels, Millmonkey and congratulations to you and your wife to be!


----------



## BunnyLips

paulincville said:


> I'm only a week into waiting, but I did file priority. In my case, it cost less to pay the additional monies than to save the cash and spend much more on living expenses and such while waiting. I'm cautiously optimistic for the time being. My wife returned to the UK only 10 days after our wedding, so I am very hopeful that the processing we be quick and relatively painless.
> 
> I think what bothers me the most is the use of "Priority" processing as an income generator. I think all of our visas are equally important and no one should be left behind.


I have to be out of my (rented) house by the end of June. In the midst of my clearing out and packing up, I'm saving a box for myself in case I need to live in it!


----------



## jherr002

Superdiana, I emailed Sheffield on May 20th asking if I could upgrade and also check the status of my application. I had my husband call the UKVI the following day to ask the same question and they said no it's too late as my application was already in England. However, Sheffield emailed me on May 22nd and informed me that I could purchase priority and send them a copy of my receipt. I would definitely wait for a response cause you may be one of the lucky ones who may not need to purchase this absurd option! 

Does anyone feel like their life is at a halt whilst going through this process? Reading everyone's comments has been reassuring at least and I do hope you all receive a response soon. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Mrs Hughes

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): online
Date biometrics taken: 11/2/14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/2/14 ( was instructed to send to NY office which sat on it for 3 weeks before returning app to me stating I have to send it to England. Had to overnight it and it was received 10/3/14
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 days
Date your visa was received: 29/5/14


----------



## kenya254

thanx lots bunnylips for the update,
was abit stressed mine has taken 16 work days,only to send an email n get a reply,that its on the way to be assessed.Am so encouraged,so i will wait.(non-priority)


----------



## liz2616

Hi All...

So approval email received May 19th; official decision made with tracking number received May 30. But...tracking it shows that the label has been created but package not picked up yet!
Anyone else got a tracking number yesterday and if so - can you track it?

To all those still waiting, hang in there. Someday soon you'll be in the UK and this will all be a bad memory. In the timeline of our lives, this is just a blip. xx


----------



## ElieBen

liz2616 said:


> Hi All...
> 
> So approval email received May 19th; official decision made with tracking number received May 30. But...tracking it shows that the label has been created but package not picked up yet!
> Anyone else got a tracking number yesterday and if so - can you track it?
> 
> To all those still waiting, hang in there. Someday soon you'll be in the UK and this will all be a bad memory. In the timeline of our lives, this is just a blip. xx


Yeah, I got my tracking number yesterday and told it was sent to me. They weren't honest in telling me that and even FedEx confirmed that they never got it in the system. Essentially, they just stalled and used the tracking number from the waybill I supplied (I checked my copy at home). So I arranged for a 9:30 AM Monday pickup with the highest upgrade in priority shipping possible. They can have fun with that, because now I'm upset.


----------



## liz2616

I didn't supply a label I gave them my UPS account number. So they definitely created a label yesterday it just looks like they forget the important piece of giving it to UPS. Sounds the same as you but in your case Fedex! I'm hoping someone picks up today or it'll be Monday!


----------



## grasshopper33

liz2616 said:


> Hi All...
> 
> So approval email received May 19th; official decision made with tracking number received May 30. But...tracking it shows that the label has been created but package not picked up yet!
> Anyone else got a tracking number yesterday and if so - can you track it?
> 
> To all those still waiting, hang in there. Someday soon you'll be in the UK and this will all be a bad memory. In the timeline of our lives, this is just a blip. xx


I also received the tracking number yesterday (fedex) but am unable to track it. The number they gave me is not the same as the label I sent. I'm not alarmed by it, I've had things shipped before where I haven't seen the tracking number active for a day or even two, then suddenly there it is. Maybe it gets a tracking number, then goes to the mailroom to be sorted? Who knows? Over the last couple of weeks, it seems that people's documents arrive within a week of the "decision made" email." If I still don't see it by Monday, I'll be emailing. Until then, I wait...

:flock::behindsofa:
opcorn:


----------



## liz2616

Thanks grasshopper. Makes me feel better knowing mine has fallen off the truck somewhere!!
We wait until Monday!
Those shipped yesterday should be delivered Tuesday, but if they don't get collected until Monday it'll be Wednesday.


----------



## Ob111

Hello All,

I follow this forum everyday, am alittle worried now as i applied may 7th and my documents got to sheffield May 10th. If most applications that were submitted in March are still waiting for a decision... I am worried i will be stuck here till July. My Husband and I packed up sold our house and moved to the England last year. I got to the uk and found out i cant switch my visiting visa to a spouse one. I come back to Nigeria my home country and apply... We have two kids who have both been issued their british Passport, my daughter has also gotten admission into a school to start in Sept. Im Just worried now cause the waiting period is longer than i assumed and also there is no option to get ur visa processed via priority in Nigeria. Sooo i would like to know if there is any other applicant from Nigeria who has a proper timeline of when they received a decision on their application as i am already going to spend money changing my ticket date at this rate.

And everyone on this forum is great... Reading ur stories makes the process more beareable.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I follow this forum everyday, am alittle worried now as i applied may 7th and my documents got to sheffield May 10th. If most applications that were submitted in March are still waiting for a decision... I am worried i will be stuck here till July. My Husband and I packed up sold our house and moved to the England last year. I got to the uk and found out i cant switch my visiting visa to a spouse one. I come back to Nigeria my home country and apply... We have two kids who have both been issued their british Passport, my daughter has also gotten admission into a school to start in Sept. Im Just worried now cause the waiting period is longer than i assumed and also there is no option to get ur visa processed via priority in Nigeria. Sooo i would like to know if there is any other applicant from Nigeria who has a proper timeline of when they received a decision on their application as i am already going to spend money changing my ticket date at this rate.
> 
> And everyone on this forum is great... Reading ur stories makes the process more beareable.


Hi have applied from Nigeria in Early April and we are still waiting. Have contacted sheffield and the international help line but no clear time line given. We have just entèred our 8 week of waiting. I was really sad when found out that there was no priority option. The waiting is really getting to me now.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Hi have applied from Nigeria in Early April and we are still waiting. Have contacted sheffield and the international help line but no clear time line given. We have just entèred our 8 week of waiting. I was really sad when found out that there was no priority option. The waiting is really getting to me now.


Wow..... That is a very long time.... I guess my prediction of July is probably correct. Well i hav no choice at this point. Thank you sooo much for the response... Hopefully you would hear from them soon.


----------



## Chi-town

Hi all, 

Looking for some advice. My husband and I were planning to relocate to the UK in September, so that he could start a job. I applied for a settlement VISA and my application was received by Sheffield on the 10th of May.

As we weren't in a mega rush, I didn't apply priority (an extra $510). Anyhow, I started looking for a job, and landed one. The catch is that the job starts August 1st!

I immediately paid the extra money to go priority (after emailing Sheffield to ask if I could and getting a response). I then emailed Sheffield again with a PDF of the priority receipt on May 22nd. However, I've not received an email back saying they got it. I've even sent a second email (no response).

I'm getting really worried that I won't have my visa in time to move over. We're not looking to fly until like July 30th, so hoping to get processed and recieve the VISA in 8 weeks. Thoughts?

Alternatively, my new employer has offered to sponsor me for a work VISA, but I don't know how long that takes or if they can do that, as my passport and information is all in Sheffield already. STRESSED!


----------



## Picklez

i fly on monday. i have one BIG piece of advice for those waiting on a decision: GET PACKING. you're not going to jinx it by being prepared. if you are taking it, and you're not using it, PACK it. 

when you get that passport back in the mail, and the shiny new visa is in it, you will be ready to GO! i had planned on having 2 weeks to tie up all loose ends, including packing the last bits and pieces. can't sell a car when you don't know (if)/when you're leaving, right? etc. but then LIFE happens. like it arriving just before a 3 day weekend when everything is CLOSED. like surprise dental surgery, knocking me out of commission for 3 days. like friends and family needing to see me before i'm 'gone forever to the other side of the world' (like, really???) yeah... pack NOW. be PREPARED. a lot easier to unpack a thing or two, than scrambling to tie up loose ends when you're finally allowed to GO start that life you've got on hold!

tomorrow is my last full day here in the US, until some unspecified future visit. i'm freaking out, and i'm not PREPARED, but dear LORD am i READY!! 

congrats to every single person who got their great news, and wishing fortitude and patience for those still in queue. an answer WILL come. when it does, be prepared!


----------



## maegantee

Picklez said:


> i fly on monday. i have one BIG piece of advice for those waiting on a decision: GET PACKING. you're not going to jinx it by being prepared. if you are taking it, and you're not using it, PACK it.
> 
> when you get that passport back in the mail, and the shiny new visa is in it, you will be ready to GO! i had planned on having 2 weeks to tie up all loose ends, including packing the last bits and pieces. can't sell a car when you don't know (if)/when you're leaving, right? etc. but then LIFE happens. like it arriving just before a 3 day weekend when everything is CLOSED. like surprise dental surgery, knocking me out of commission for 3 days. like friends and family needing to see me before i'm 'gone forever to the other side of the world' (like, really???) yeah... pack NOW. be PREPARED. a lot easier to unpack a thing or two, than scrambling to tie up loose ends when you're finally allowed to GO start that life you've got on hold!
> 
> tomorrow is my last full day here in the US, until some unspecified future visit. i'm freaking out, and i'm not PREPARED, but dear LORD am i READY!!
> 
> congrats to every single person who got their great news, and wishing fortitude and patience for those still in queue. an answer WILL come. when it does, be prepared!


Your post brought tears to my eyes! (The emotions of awaiting a decision!)

So excited for you!! Good luck on your journey


----------



## grasshopper33

Picklez said:


> i fly on monday. i have one BIG piece of advice for those waiting on a decision: GET PACKING. you're not going to jinx it by being prepared. if you are taking it, and you're not using it, PACK it.
> 
> when you get that passport back in the mail, and the shiny new visa is in it, you will be ready to GO! i had planned on having 2 weeks to tie up all loose ends, including packing the last bits and pieces. can't sell a car when you don't know (if)/when you're leaving, right? etc. but then LIFE happens. like it arriving just before a 3 day weekend when everything is CLOSED. like surprise dental surgery, knocking me out of commission for 3 days. like friends and family needing to see me before i'm 'gone forever to the other side of the world' (like, really???) yeah... pack NOW. be PREPARED. a lot easier to unpack a thing or two, than scrambling to tie up loose ends when you're finally allowed to GO start that life you've got on hold!
> 
> tomorrow is my last full day here in the US, until some unspecified future visit. i'm freaking out, and i'm not PREPARED, but dear LORD am i READY!!
> 
> congrats to every single person who got their great news, and wishing fortitude and patience for those still in queue. an answer WILL come. when it does, be prepared!


Safe travels!! Very happy for you!!! lane:eace:


----------



## BunnyLips

Picklez said:


> i fly on monday. i have one BIG piece of advice for those waiting on a decision: GET PACKING. you're not going to jinx it by being prepared. if you are taking it, and you're not using it, PACK it.
> 
> when you get that passport back in the mail, and the shiny new visa is in it, you will be ready to GO! i had planned on having 2 weeks to tie up all loose ends, including packing the last bits and pieces. can't sell a car when you don't know (if)/when you're leaving, right? etc. but then LIFE happens. like it arriving just before a 3 day weekend when everything is CLOSED. like surprise dental surgery, knocking me out of commission for 3 days. like friends and family needing to see me before i'm 'gone forever to the other side of the world' (like, really???) yeah... pack NOW. be PREPARED. a lot easier to unpack a thing or two, than scrambling to tie up loose ends when you're finally allowed to GO start that life you've got on hold!
> 
> tomorrow is my last full day here in the US, until some unspecified future visit. i'm freaking out, and i'm not PREPARED, but dear LORD am i READY!!
> 
> congrats to every single person who got their great news, and wishing fortitude and patience for those still in queue. an answer WILL come. when it does, be prepared!


Very sage advice! And a good way to pass the time waiting for our visas. Dum-dee-dum...

Safe travels to you Pickelz and congrats again!!!


----------



## keemnal

Yay picklez!!!


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Wow..... That is a very long time.... I guess my prediction of July is probably correct. Well i hav no choice at this point. Thank you sooo much for the response... Hopefully you would hear from them soon.


Yes I pray we hear soon. You maybe right on July but I pray it comes sooner for you I will be emailing again this week. We had a proposed travel date of 14 June but am not sure if they take any notice of the date. They seem to take so long with the nigerian applications. The wait is so hard but I can't imagine how it is for you being apart from your children. Will let you know if I hear anything


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Yes I pray we hear soon. You maybe right on July but I pray it comes sooner for you I will be emailing again this week. We had a proposed travel date of 14 June but am not sure if they take any notice of the date. They seem to take so long with the nigerian applications. The wait is so hard but I can't imagine how it is for you being apart from your children. Will let you know if I hear anything


I Hope sooo too... However my kids are here with me.. I will go insane if i had to be apart from them this long... But am thinking my daughter might need to go back to prepare for school in Sept. Sumtime in June they are to meet with the kids am already missing the Parents meeting with the school which is on the 3rd i emailed Sheffield on Friday as i have a ticket scheduled for the 6th of June.. Am sure am gonna have to switch that date... 

Hopefully they respond to us all soon


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I Hope sooo too... However my kids are here with me.. I will go insane if i had to be apart from them this long... But am thinking my daughter might need to go back to prepare for school in Sept. Sumtime in June they are to meet with the kids am already missing the Parents meeting with the school which is on the 3rd i emailed Sheffield on Friday as i have a ticket scheduled for the 6th of June.. Am sure am gonna have to switch that date...
> 
> Hopefully they respond to us all soon


Oh it's great the children are with you. Sheffield replied to me after 3 days and Saudi that the application was due for consideration in the coming day that was 16 May and nothing since I called the international visa number which costs about 4k per call but there was nothing they could say other than it's under process when asked what this meant was told its at sheffield and they don't know! Had your online tracking status changed since it sent?


----------



## Joppa

Check the 'valid from' date on your visa. If you stated your proposed travel date and your visa is issued before that date, chances are it is made valid from the date you have given. You cannot then arrive in UK before that date.


----------



## Pannyann

Joppa said:


> Check the 'valid from' date on your visa. If you stated your proposed travel date and your visa is issued before that date, chances are it is made valid from the date you have given. You cannot then arrive in UK before that date.


Hi I'm waiting to here for settlement and applied in April and documents were received on 10 April at Sheffield we put in a travel date of 14 June does the ECO take notice of this date? The proposed travel date is less than 2 weeks away and have heard nothing other than being told when I emailed Sheffield on 15 May who replied on 20 may that the application was due to be considered in the coming days international visa enquiry service could tell me nothing other than it's at sheffield. Any advice you can give would be much appreciated.


----------



## nyclon

Pannyann said:


> Hi I'm waiting to here for settlement and applied in April and documents were received on 10 April at Sheffield we put in a travel date of 14 June does the ECO take notice of this date? The proposed travel date is less than 2 weeks away and have heard nothing other than being told when I emailed Sheffield on 15 May who replied on 20 may that the application was due to be considered in the coming days international visa enquiry service could tell me nothing other than it's at sheffield. Any advice you can give would be much appreciated.


If your visa isn't processed and issued by 14 June then the valid from date will be a date after that when it has actually been processed and issued.


----------



## Pannyann

nyclon said:


> If your visa isn't processed and issued by 14 June then the valid from date will be a date after that when it has actually been processed and issued.


Thanks the wait just goes on I had hoped they would have taken a little notice of the travel date as really wanted to suprise my dad on his 70 birthday and he had a gegenerative illness but it doesn't look possible for that to happen now. Thanks for your response


----------



## superdiana

*Advice on visa delivered via courier or VFS office*

Hi, Everyone,

I am expecting to hear back from Sheffield tomorrow and pay to upgrade my visa application. I am debating on whether or not I should pay for courier service ($35USD) or have it delivered to the VFS office in Toronto. I know most of you are applying from the US, so not sure picking up from VFS is an option? Of course, I want to choose the faster option, so paying the $35 isn't a big deal, but I see a lot of you are having delays from when your tracking number is made to when the passport is shipped. I made an assumption when I applied in March that Sheffield and the VFS Toronto office have frequent mail exchanges (my documents were acknowledged to have arrived 2 business days from my visit to the VFS office), but am not sure if this is the case.

Any response from a moderator or someone who has picked up from a VFS office on timing is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## grasshopper33

liz2616 said:


> Hi All...
> 
> So approval email received May 19th; official decision made with tracking number received May 30. But...tracking it shows that the label has been created but package not picked up yet!
> Anyone else got a tracking number yesterday and if so - can you track it?
> 
> To all those still waiting, hang in there. Someday soon you'll be in the UK and this will all be a bad memory. In the timeline of our lives, this is just a blip. xx


My Fedex tracking number works now and shows it was picked up. Liz? Elie? Also, hoping this week brings some long awaited good news to those still waiting.

:fingerscrossed::humble:


----------



## liz2616

Nope still nothing


----------



## ElieBen

grasshopper33 said:


> My Fedex tracking number works now and shows it was picked up. Liz? Elie? Also, hoping this week brings some long awaited good news to those still waiting.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::humble:


Still nothing. Very upsetting stuff.


----------



## ElieBen

grasshopper33 said:


> My Fedex tracking number works now and shows it was picked up. Liz? Elie? Also, hoping this week brings some long awaited good news to those still waiting.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::humble:



What time did they scan it into the system ? :ranger:


----------



## Chi-town

Guess what!!!

I got an email that I was approved this morning! I have been emailing Sheffield every 3 days to try to get confirmation that my settlement visa was upgraded to priority (sent in on the 22nd). I finally got a response saying it had been upgraded and has since been approved!

Timeline:
Spousal VISA (USA)
Application arrived in Sheffield on May 10th
Emailed Sheffield to confirm I could upgrade to priority May 19th
Upgraded to priority May 22nd after receiving an email from Sheffield 
Approval email June 2nd!

"Dear Ms Chi-town,

Thank you for your email.

I can confirm that your application was upgraded to Priority and has since been Approved. It is currently awaiting despatch and should be sent out from our office in the coming days.

Kind regards,
Most Awesome VISA Officer Ever"


----------



## ElieBen

So get this, when I asked FedEx if there were any further daily route pick ups for the address, they told me there was an international shipment note about "the coffee machine is still broken, will ship when ready" lol, that's a code if I ever heard one. They operate under another name for their distributing center, too.


----------



## grasshopper33

ElieBen said:


> What time did they scan it into the system ? :ranger:


9:32AM. Are you using the tracking number in your "decision made" email? Mine is different from the label I sent in. :fingerscrossed:

And Yey Chi!


----------



## ElieBen

grasshopper33 said:


> 9:32AM. Are you using the tracking number in your "decision made" email? Mine is different from the label I sent in. :fingerscrossed:



Yes and it's the same label I sent in. This makes no sense.


----------



## ElieBen

They are not replying to my e-mails.


----------



## Chi-town

ElieBen said:


> They are not replying to my e-mails.


They weren't replying to mine either. They say in the Sheffield auto response that they won't reply in some instances. Just keep emailing. I also find the other way to contact them is slower to respond but always gets back to you.

https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/


----------



## grasshopper33

ElieBen said:


> So get this, when I asked FedEx if there were any further daily route pick ups for the address, they told me there was an international shipment note about "the coffee machine is still broken, will ship when ready" lol, that's a code if I ever heard one. They operate under another name for their distributing center, too.


Baffling...:confused2: I'm sure it will all be ok, but I know you are wanting to get there for his gig so it must be very frustrating. :llama:

(I can't stop with the icons, I blame Touchline Dad for that  )


----------



## djames

Hi all

For any Australians on the forum, here is my timeline which I hope is helpful as a guide.

Nationality: Australian
Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person)osted 10/4/14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:15/4/14
Biometrics letter dated: 22/4/14
Biometrics letter received: 24/4/14
Date biometrics taken: 25/5/14
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks
BRP Letter dated: 19/5/14
Documents returned: 21/5/14
Date your visa was received: 30/5/14

My experience:
I initially came over on an Australian YM Visa.
Thankfully my application should have been fairly straightforward, as my fiancée and I have been together for over 8 years over which time we have had joint accounts, bills and tenancy agreements, and we meet the financial requirements comfortably.

Advice:
Have all your documents well organised. Even if only for your own sanity! But I'm sure having them clearly organised will make them easier to review.

If I had my time again, I would have paid for the same-day service. Yes it's expensive, but the immediate knowledge of your fate, and flexibility for making other plans makes it worth it.
If you can afford this or a priority service, I recommend it.

The whole process is extremely nerve-racking, and the projected timelines are pretty spot-on, so if you are unable to afford these services, try your best to be patient - the wait can be excruciating!


----------



## londontown

well it's great to many people with a positive decision, we will be waiting 4 weeks Wednesday under priority so it’s nice to know that the UK are still functioning, anyone been waiting longer than 4weeks under priority?


----------



## pickleeb

It is a disturbing trend that e-mails are not being answered. I responded to an e-mail from J Colton on Friday because there was an obvious error regarding the status of my application. S/he wrote that my documents were mailed to me on 13 March; however, my application was not received by the UKBA until 7 May. Clearly, this is disconcerting as it indicates there has been some mix-up with my documentation. I have not had any response to my e-mail from Friday and have now sent another e-mail this morning. Does anyone know if there is a supervisor or another contact with whom issues such as this can be escalated? If there isn't someone in the UKBA, would it be worthwhile to ask my husband's MP to get involved? We paid for priority service, but are now waiting almost four weeks.


----------



## bells

Got notification of my tracking number!
And about 3 hours later.. I'm seeing it on FedEx as picked up!
Says I should have it by Wednesday. 
I'm soo excited. 

Good luck to everyone else!!! 

Location: USA
Type of Visa applied: Settlement Fiance - Priority to Sheffield
Online application completed: April 24th 2014
Biometrics completed: April 30th 2014
Application packet mailed: April 30th 2014
Documents delivered by FedEx: May 2 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 6th 2014
Email from Sheffield that my application was approved (Reply to Inquiry): May 30th 2014
Decision email with tracking number: June 2nd 2014
Visa received: TBD June 4th 2014 via Fed Ex priority service (I had sent an envelope with airwaybill with my initial package).


----------



## londontown

bells said:


> Got notification of my tracking number!
> And about 3 hours later.. I'm seeing it on FedEx as picked up!
> Says I should have it by Wednesday.
> I'm soo excited.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!!!


Awesome, all the best.


----------



## ElieBen

I've just created a pre-paid shipment to be picked up either today or tomorrow by FedEx with the highest priority. They haven't even sent my tracking information from my original waybill to the carrier, so I e-mailed and faxed them an official label for a NEW shipment which will hopefully be attached and sent either today or tomorrow, arriving Wednesday in time for my flight. Things that do not get chased, do not get prioritized. If you tell me something is sent out on Friday and I still don't have anything by Monday, there's a problem and I have no issue resolving it for them by facilitating the shipment part of it. If there's an issue with something, alert someone, don't just let it sit there and have the whole process slow to an even more glacial pace. Such an incompetent joke of an operation. :rain:


----------



## bells

ElieBen said:


> I've just created a pre-paid shipment to be picked up either today or tomorrow by FedEx with the highest priority. They haven't even sent my tracking information from my original waybill to the carrier, so I e-mailed and faxed them an official label for a NEW shipment which will hopefully be attached and sent either today or tomorrow, arriving Wednesday in time for my flight. Things that do not get chased, do not get prioritized. If you tell me something is sent out on Friday and I still don't have anything by Monday, there's a problem and I have no issue resolving it for them by facilitating the shipment part of it. If there's an issue with something, alert someone, don't just let it sit there and have the whole process slow to an even more glacial pace. Such an incompetent joke of an operation. :rain:


Ugh.. I can totally understand your frustration. That would make me a bit crazy. I will be rooting for you!! :cheer2:


----------



## liz2616

Ellieben - did you hear from them?


----------



## ElieBen

Not at all.


----------



## superdiana

Another business day in the UK has come and gone without hearing anything!  My husband told me that Mondays are very slow in the public sector. 

Glad to see that some people got approvals and that their visas are being shipped out! Safe travels to you all.


----------



## WernerK

superdiana said:


> Another business day in the UK has come and gone without hearing anything!  My husband told me that Mondays are very slow in the public sector.
> 
> Glad to see that some people got approvals and that their visas are being shipped out! Safe travels to you all.


Yup, another day gone. Every morning I wake up KNOWING today will be the day... and then it's 5pm and another dream is smashed. 

Just wish we had the priority option for Saffas...

...but I'm sure it WILL be tomorrow!

Congrats to everyone who got good news and good luck to all who's still waiting!


----------



## Pannyann

WernerK said:


> Yup, another day gone. Every morning I wake up KNOWING today will be the day... and then it's 5pm and another dream is smashed.
> 
> Just wish we had the priority option for Saffas...
> 
> ...but I'm sure it WILL be tomorrow!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got good news and good luck to all who's still waiting!


It's so disappointing when the business day ends and no decision has come. I really do wish we had priority option in Africa. I had an emàil reply saying my application is in a queue and not yet been assessed. 8 weeks and nothing has moved made me so downhearted today. I hope we all hear soon.


----------



## londontown

Wow!
I got this this afternoon West Coast/evening time uk:

Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is xxxxx and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com

We encourage you to give feedback on the UK visa application process. You may complete the Customer Survey at: 
http://feedback.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/v.asp?i=37412smumc 

This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply. The response will not be received.


well it took almost 4 weeks under priority but *what* does that mean? 
It’s going be either:
More documents
Yes
no

I'm guessing yes as it was a lot of documents and we were excepting either yes or more documents & i think they keep the passport if that is the case while you send in paperwork but we'll see........Wednesday it'll be here........


----------



## Pallykin

It means either yes or no. You can't tell unfortunately... for privacy reasons they don't give the answer in the automated email.


----------



## superdiana

It's yes or no. If it were more documents, they usually contact you before making a decision.

We should all provide feedback to this horrible visa application process!


----------



## ziloo

Hello, 

This is an update for people who are still waiting to hear about their visa status. 

I applied for a Settlement Spouse Priority Visa on May 2nd 2014 from Toronto, and I received an email from Sheffield on the 9th indicating that they have received my documents and since then I did not hear anything from them. 

I have been emailing the UK Visa and Immigration services through their 'contact' system every week asking for updates but each time I would get an automated reply that my visa has not yet been processed. Link: https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com


After weeks of emails I just received (11:15 pm Eastern Time/ 4:15 am in Sheffield) what looks like an automated response from this site finally saying:
"Thank you again for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry service. We had checked your status and are pleased to inform your that the decision on your visa application has been made. You will be contacted and asked to go and collect your documents..."


Anyways I know that this may not be an official email and that I have to wait for another couple of days to finally receive the official email from Sheffield, but for those who are desperate to know the status of their visas I think this service could be helpful. 

hope you all hear something soon


----------



## superdiana

ziloo said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is an update for people who are still waiting to hear about their visa status.
> 
> I applied for a Settlement Spouse Priority Visa on May 2nd 2014 from Toronto, and I received an email from Sheffield on the 9th indicating that they have received my documents and since then I did not hear anything from them.
> 
> I have been emailing the UK Visa and Immigration services through their 'contact' system every week asking for updates but each time I would get an automated reply that my visa has not yet been processed. Link: https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com
> 
> 
> After weeks of emails I just received (11:15 pm Eastern Time/ 4:15 am in Sheffield) what looks like an automated response from this site finally saying:
> "Thank you again for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry service. We had checked your status and are pleased to inform your that the decision on your visa application has been made. You will be contacted and asked to go and collect your documents..."
> 
> 
> Anyways I know that this may not be an official email and that I have to wait for another couple of days to finally receive the official email from Sheffield, but for those who are desperate to know the status of their visas I think this service could be helpful.
> 
> hope you all hear something soon


Congrats, ziloo! I'm sure it is good news. Did you apply for the express mail or are you picking up at the VFS office? If the latter, please let me know how long it takes for you to get your passport back. I haven't heard of others in this forum having an option to pick up like Toronto.


----------



## ziloo

superdiana said:


> Congrats, ziloo! I'm sure it is good news. Did you apply for the express mail or are you picking up at the VFS office? If the latter, please let me know how long it takes for you to get your passport back. I haven't heard of others in this forum having an option to pick up like Toronto.


Thank you Superdiana, 

I will definitely let you know once I hear more news since I assume you've also applied from Toronto. I paid express mail -


----------



## sfucito

Hi everyone. I'm new in this forum, and I feel better knowing so many of you are in the same boat as I am. I'm noticing a lot of you are hearing about your decision before you get your package. I was under the impression that we don't hear whether it's a yes or a no until we get our passport back in the mail. Can someone clear up this confusion for me?

Here' my timeline:

Timeline (Spousal VISA Priority to settle in the UK):

Application arrived in Sheffield: May 21st
E-mail confirming that it was "officially" received: May 29th (why so long?!)
Another e-mail stating I was missing appendix 2 (I know it's in there): May 29th
Sent my appendix two: May 29th (with no confirmation they received it)
Sent an e-mail for an update: June 3rd

I've not heard anything...it's been two weeks since it was delivered in Sheffield. I know it's still early, but certainly I'd hope I'd get an update...something...anything?! I'm apart from my new husband and this is torture.


----------



## londontown

superdiana said:


> It's yes or no. If it were more documents, they usually contact you before making a decision.
> 
> We should all provide feedback to this horrible visa application process!


Hi Superdianna, I hope you have some good news soon. 

yes feedback....it's not a good system but then are any?

but I will write to James Brokenshire (MP) minister for security and immigration and/or Sarah Rapson Director General UK visa & immigration in a few weeks and see what they say


----------



## ZJ88

Type of visa applied for: Fiance settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 7th, 2014
Date biometrics taken: March 14th, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 27th, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 95% 12 weeks 100% 24 weeks
Date your visa was received: Waiting

My Fiance and I are starting to get very nervous. I sent my application in over 9 weeks ago and have yet to hear a reply. We were told by several lawyers and government immagration officials that we would have the visa in time for an August wedding but due to UK laws I need to be in the country a month before the wedding date. Everyday that goes by I am getting more discouraged. We even had to cancel the photographer or risk losing loads of money. We tried to ask if it would be here on time and this was the reply.

"Dear applicant, Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry service. We can confirm that your application has been received and is currently under consideration. The standard processing time for settlement visa is 95% within 12 weeks and 100% within 24 weeks. Please wait patiently for a decision to be made. We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com Kind regards, Liming Cui UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service"

Does anyone know if the currently under consideration part means they are looking at it or does it just mean that they have it? I'm getting very worried and any helpful advice would be great! I know many people here share my frustrations, and I hope for the best for the rest who are also waiting.


----------



## ZJ88

sfucito said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new in this forum, and I feel better knowing so many of you are in the same boat as I am. I'm noticing a lot of you are hearing about your decision before you get your package. I was under the impression that we don't hear whether it's a yes or a no until we get our passport back in the mail. Can someone clear up this confusion for me?
> 
> Here' my timeline:
> 
> Timeline (Spousal VISA Priority to settle in the UK):
> 
> Application arrived in Sheffield: May 21st
> E-mail confirming that it was "officially" received: May 29th (why so long?!)
> Another e-mail stating I was missing appendix 2 (I know it's in there): May 29th
> Sent my appendix two: May 29th (with no confirmation they received it)
> Sent an e-mail for an update: June 3rd
> 
> I've not heard anything...it's been two weeks since it was delivered in Sheffield. I know it's still early, but certainly I'd hope I'd get an update...something...anything?! I'm apart from my new husband and this is torture.


Hi sfucito,

I also just posted here about my experience. Like I said, I've been waiting for about 9 weeks now. The only email I got was a confirmation of delivery and a time estimate of 95% 12 weeks and 100% 24 weeks. I've searched several ways to contact and found almost none. I finally found an email and got a response basically telling me it was recieved and the same time quote. They seem unwilling to send any information... I feel your frustration. Hopefully you will get a more informative response.


----------



## WernerK

WernerK said:


> Yup, another day gone. Every morning I wake up KNOWING today will be the day... and then it's 5pm and another dream is smashed.
> 
> Just wish we had the priority option for Saffas...
> 
> ...but I'm sure it WILL be tomorrow!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got good news and good luck to all who's still waiting!


So I posted that yesterday and then at 01:18am got a reply on a mail I sent that said a decision has been made and they'll return my documents in the "next few days".

This morning at 7:39am got another mail from the British Embassy in Pretoria saying:

Hi WernerK,

I can confirm that your visa has been issued and you will be advised of collection arrangements once your passport is back in PE.

Regards,

XXXX XXXX |Entry Clearance Officer;
Southern Africa
International Operations & Visas
Home Office
British High Commission, Pretoria, South Africa


So herewith my timeline

Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority not available in SA)
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 26th, 2014
Date biometrics taken: May 2nd, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 4th, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, South Africa
Projected timeline given: None
E-mail stating a decision has been made: June 3rd, 2014
Date your visa was received: Waiting for courier


----------



## WernerK

ZJ88 said:


> "Dear applicant, Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry service. We can confirm that your application has been received and is currently under consideration. The standard processing time for settlement visa is 95% within 12 weeks and 100% within 24 weeks. Please wait patiently for a decision to be made. We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com Kind regards, Liming Cui UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service"


You should hear back soon now as they're busy working on yours. There's 3 different replies: We have received your application, but an ECO hasn't looked at it yet; We received and it's currently under consideration; Your application has been processed and the decision will be with you in the next few days.

I, like everyone else on this forum, know it's stressfull, but you'll hear back soon now with decision or further document request if needed. 

Best of luck!


----------



## ZJ88

Thank you very much WernerK. It wasn't until I re-read the reply that I thought this might be something more than I thought. I sure am praying hard that I will get a response within the week.


----------



## WernerK

ZJ88 said:


> Thank you very much WernerK. It wasn't until I re-read the reply that I thought this might be something more than I thought. I sure am praying hard that I will get a response within the week.


Just hang in there, you'll get through this! I applied on December 30th, 2013. Had to cancel on a technicallity, re-aplly (and pay again  ). We've been married for 7 months now and only saw each other for 15 days of that time. It's frustrating and crap to wait, but the day you get the good news is just amazing. I still can't stop smiling. Hopefully flying on Friday.

All the best!


----------



## Pannyann

WernerK said:


> So I posted that yesterday and then at 01:18am got a reply on a mail I sent that said a decision has been made and they'll return my documents in the "next few days".
> 
> This morning at 7:39am got another mail from the British Embassy in Pretoria saying:
> 
> Hi WernerK,
> 
> I can confirm that your visa has been issued and you will be advised of collection arrangements once your passport is back in PE.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> XXXX XXXX |Entry Clearance Officer;
> Southern Africa
> International Operations & Visas
> Home Office
> British High Commission, Pretoria, South Africa
> 
> 
> So herewith my timeline
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority not available in SA)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 26th, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: May 2nd, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 4th, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, South Africa
> Projected timeline given: None
> E-mail stating a decision has been made: June 3rd, 2014
> Date your visa was received: Waiting for courier


Congratulations


----------



## ZJ88

WernerK said:


> Just hang in there, you'll get through this! I applied on December 30th, 2013. Had to cancel on a technicallity, re-aplly (and pay again  ). We've been married for 7 months now and only saw each other for 15 days of that time. It's frustrating and crap to wait, but the day you get the good news is just amazing. I still can't stop smiling. Hopefully flying on Friday.
> 
> All the best!


I can't even imagine that! It's hard enough and I'm not even married yet. Congratulations mate! I am glad it has finally come through for you!


----------



## ElieBen

Anyone's visa's ship from Sheffield today ?


----------



## WernerK

ZJ88 said:


> I can't even imagine that! It's hard enough and I'm not even married yet. Congratulations mate! I am glad it has finally come through for you!


Thank you very much!


----------



## WernerK

This is probably to oppertune time to say thank you to everyone on this forum who made life so much easier. Those in charge and those who started up this forum: A massive word of thanks for giving us a platform to get answers in these (sometimes) very complicated matters that are visas, but also for everyone to share their stories and experiences. Having others in the same situation to bounce thoughts/feelings/processes off is a massive help in terms of staying sane. I'm not sure what I would have done without this!

Special thanks to people like Joppa, Nyclon and Shell for their expertise and each and every one who's shared their stories and posted updates.

Alone we are weak, together we are strong; United we stand, devided we fall.

Bring on summer time in London!


----------



## grasshopper33

ElieBen said:


> Anyone's visa's ship from Sheffield today ?


My parcel should arrive today or tomorrow and I'm thinking yours will also, but for some reason the tracking number is wrong? The email I received on Friday said "Your passport *will be* dispatched from the Sheffield Office and *will be* delivered by FedEx." To me, that meant it would probably be Monday before it actually left the building. Did yours say something different? Also, I've been checking my bank and FedEx hasn't taken any funds out for shipping yet although it's on the way, I'm not quite sure how that works, but I thought I would mention it in case you are checking your statement for the charge. Good luck Elie! It will all be ok soon!:faint:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Grasshopper*

Happy for you! FYI - FedEx is really cool about the billing. They won't charge you for the shipping until after it is signed for and delivered.:whoo:


----------



## londontown

WernerK said:


> Bring on summer time in London!


erm, have you been to London in the 'Summer' before? they call it summer but really it's just down time between spring and fall.


----------



## grasshopper33

Touchline Dad said:


> Happy for you! FYI - FedEx is really cool about the billing. They won't charge you for the shipping until after it is signed for and delivered.:whoo:


Thanks Touchline Dad! Good to know. :drum:eace::angel::clap2:


----------



## pinaylove

Hello everyone ,just wanna share my timeline here and say thank you to Joppa for helping me alot through out application,,Joppa thank you so much for everything ,I hope you can still continue helping me for next application..and to everyone here thank you thank you.... 


Country applying from: manila Philippines 
Type of visa applied for: spouse settlement visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24/02/2014-0nline
Date biometrics taken: 27/02/204-lodged at vfs Manila 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 03/03/2014-for processing 
Office location processing your visa: Manila 
Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks but I got emailed yesterday stating "your visa is ready to despatched shortly" after 3monts and 7days 
Date your visa was received: courier will deliver it tommorow at my address. "... Note: ukba rang me because of my ETS toeic exam for verification...last 20/04/2014 ....

Thanks!


----------



## WernerK

londontown said:


> erm, have you been to London in the 'Summer' before? they call it summer but really it's just down time between spring and fall.


I have, and love how people are less grumpy then and who can say no to Pimms at Wimbledon? I know it's still miss and go in terms of the whether, but every day is sunny with my wife! 😉


----------



## londontown

WernerK said:


> but every day is sunny with my wife! &#55357;&#56841;


yep, we aren't yet married but looking forward to each sunny day as well when we are.


----------



## sfucito

Might I also add that in addition to choosing priority service, we also used a visa consultant service to make sure we got everything right. I wish we had an answer. It's been 2 weeks!


----------



## Ob111

Well, i hear back after emailing the international contact service on the Gov.uk website... My application is waiting to be assessed by an ECO... Non-Priority is no fun... And i will have to pay an extra 300quid on my ticket whenever i get my visa hopefully soon and rebook it.... 

Big congrats to everyone who has gotten a decision.... Best of luck as u start ur new life...


----------



## sfucito

ZJ88...did you use priority service?


----------



## sfucito

*Newest reply from Sheffield*

This is an email I received today. What do they mean by "considered?" I know it's a silly question, but there's absolutely no clue in this e-mail as to how far they've gotten with my marriage visa.


_Dear Ms Hurst-Burrows

I can confirm your Appendix 2 has been received and we will contact you when an Entry Clearance Officer has considered the application.

Yours sincerely


Jonathan Verney
Operations & Project Manager
UK Visas & Immigration

Home Office 
4th Floor, Vulcan House (Iron), 6 Millsands, Sheffield, S3 8NU_


----------



## ElieBen

I was on the phone with FedEx today after another sleepless night when all of a sudden, two loud knocks were heard on my front door. I leapt up and ran to the door and sure enough, it was the FedEx lady ! I think I might have scared her a little, lol. VISA IN HAND, FLYING TOMORROW. EVERYONE HERE, I WISH YOU THE BEST AND THIS NIGHTMARE HAS ENDED.

Shouts to Grasshopper and friends for being especially wonderful.


Not sure why my tracking number was never in the system, but hey. I have my shiny new visa :bolt:


----------



## superdiana

sfucito said:


> This is an email I received today. What do they mean by "considered?" I know it's a silly question, but there's absolutely no clue in this e-mail as to how far they've gotten with my marriage visa.
> 
> 
> _Dear Ms Hurst-Burrows
> 
> I can confirm your Appendix 2 has been received and we will contact you when an Entry Clearance Officer has considered the application.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> 
> Jonathan Verney
> Operations & Project Manager
> UK Visas & Immigration
> 
> Home Office
> 4th Floor, Vulcan House (Iron), 6 Millsands, Sheffield, S3 8NU_


It means they haven't looked at it yet.


----------



## gatrgurl305

ElieBen said:


> I was on the phone with FedEx today after another sleepless night when all of a sudden, two loud knocks were heard on my front door. I leapt up and ran to the door and sure enough, it was the FedEx lady ! I think I might have scared her a little, lol. VISA IN HAND, FLYING TOMORROW. EVERYONE HERE, I WISH YOU THE BEST AND THIS NIGHTMARE HAS ENDED.
> 
> Shouts to Grasshopper and friends for being especially wonderful.
> 
> 
> Not sure why my tracking number was never in the system, but hey. I have my shiny new visa :bolt:


Congrats!!!! So happy for you!!! Safe travels!!!


----------



## gatrgurl305

So is Sheffield on Non-Priority March Applications? 

Have any applicants from the US who applied non-priority in April been approved???


----------



## paulincville

ElieBen said:


> I was on the phone with FedEx today after another sleepless night when all of a sudden, two loud knocks were heard on my front door. I leapt up and ran to the door and sure enough, it was the FedEx lady ! I think I might have scared her a little, lol. VISA IN HAND, FLYING TOMORROW. EVERYONE HERE, I WISH YOU THE BEST AND THIS NIGHTMARE HAS ENDED.
> 
> Shouts to Grasshopper and friends for being especially wonderful.
> 
> 
> Not sure why my tracking number was never in the system, but hey. I have my shiny new visa :bolt:


Fantastic news! Have a safe flight. Lots of us right behind you


----------



## superdiana

gatrgurl305 said:


> So is Sheffield on Non-Priority March Applications?
> 
> Have any applicants from the US who applied non-priority in April been approved???


They are still on March! I believe they are getting to 3rd and 4th week March applications now though. Some mid-March non-priorities were approved last week.


----------



## grasshopper33

ElieBen said:


> I was on the phone with FedEx today after another sleepless night when all of a sudden, two loud knocks were heard on my front door. I leapt up and ran to the door and sure enough, it was the FedEx lady ! I think I might have scared her a little, lol. VISA IN HAND, FLYING TOMORROW. EVERYONE HERE, I WISH YOU THE BEST AND THIS NIGHTMARE HAS ENDED.
> 
> Shouts to Grasshopper and friends for being especially wonderful.
> 
> 
> Not sure why my tracking number was never in the system, but hey. I have my shiny new visa :bolt:


Woohoo!!! So happy for you!! Have a safe journey!eace:lane:


----------



## sheppast

pinaylove said:


> Hello everyone ,just wanna share my timeline here and say thank you to Joppa for helping me alot through out application,,Joppa thank you so much for everything ,I hope you can still continue helping me for next application..and to everyone here thank you thank you....
> 
> 
> Country applying from: manila Philippines
> Type of visa applied for: spouse settlement visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 24/02/2014-0nline
> Date biometrics taken: 27/02/204-lodged at vfs Manila
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 03/03/2014-for processing
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks but I got emailed yesterday stating "your visa is ready to despatched shortly" after 3monts and 7days
> Date your visa was received: courier will deliver it tommorow at my address. "... Note: ukba rang me because of my ETS toeic exam for verification...last 20/04/2014 ....
> 
> Thanks!


You got it! Congratulations! My wife's passport was returned and we're now looking at flights in around two weeks time for her to travel to London.

I haven't seen her since we got married (10 months ago!) so I'm getting quite excited!


----------



## gatrgurl305

superdiana said:


> They are still on March! I believe they are getting to 3rd and 4th week March applications now though. Some mid-March non-priorities were approved last week.


Oh man I have a while to go...I'm early May non-priority


----------



## superdiana

gatrgurl305 said:


> Oh man I have a while to go...I'm early May non-priority


I'd say upgrade to priority, but I am 4th week of March and I emailed them last Wed about upgrading and no one has gotten back to me yet!  

It looks like there are 12 weeks or more for non-priorities and 4 weeks for priorities though, so if you want to get there sooner you should upgrade.


----------



## sheppast

gatrgurl305 said:


> Oh man I have a while to go...I'm early May non-priority


We were April 30 priority, and we only got the visa back last week.

I'd say you've got at least another few weeks to go, sadly.


----------



## kenya254

just received an email to go for my passport tomorrow,dont know if i got de visa yet.in kenya they never disclose the descion.hoping for the best,i must admitt,its the worst experience waiting.am glad it must have been a quick one,being my visa application was non priority,just took 18 working days i think.


----------



## superdiana

Just to clarify, Canada, US and Nigeria applications are processed in Sheffield, so the long wait times we are complaining about are there.

Not sure where Kenya and other country applications are processed, but glad to hear that non-priority applications are going quicker!


----------



## pinaylove

sheppast said:


> You got it! Congratulations! My wife's passport was returned and we're now looking at flights in around two weeks time for her to travel to London.
> 
> I haven't seen her since we got married (10 months ago!) so I'm getting quite excited!


Thanks! Job well done to both of us.. I'm still searching my flight to... I am so happy to recieved that message... Congrats again...


----------



## Hertsfem

kenya254 said:


> just received an email to go for my passport tomorrow,dont know if i got de visa yet.in kenya they never disclose the descion.hoping for the best,i must admitt,its the worst experience waiting.am glad it must have been a quick one,being my visa application was non priority,just took 18 working days i think.


Congrats Kenya! 

Where was your visa processed?


----------



## sheppast

pinaylove said:


> Thanks! Job well done to both of us.. I'm still searching my flight to... I am so happy to recieved that message... Congrats again...


It's crazy to think that the whole process is over now. All this effort just for one page in a passport! I don't think our families quite appreciate the lengths we went to!


----------



## Nixx

I got my spousal visa today!

I put on my application that I intended to travel to the UK the 2nd week in July. They made the visa valid from a week or so after they received my documents. (2nd week in May) Looks like they validate it the day they approve it. So, I have 3 months and 28 days from early May to get over there. (not a problem)   Flights are already booked.

Type of Visa applied: Settlement - Priority - Husband
Online application completed: April 28
Biometrics completed: May 02
Application packet mailed: May 02 to Sheffield 
Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 06
Applicant e-mailed Sheffield for update: May 27
Email with "Your Visa Has been approved": May 30
Decision Email with fedex tracking no: May 30
Visa Received - June 03


----------



## ZJ88

sfucito said:


> ZJ88...did you use priority service?


Too be honest, I don't remember ever seeing an option to do it with priority service... So I am guessing we are in the non-priority stack :/


----------



## ZJ88

superdiana said:


> They are still on March! I believe they are getting to 3rd and 4th week March applications now though. Some mid-March non-priorities were approved last week.


Seeing as they recieved mine March 27th, it wouldn't be worth upgrading to priority would it?


----------



## superdiana

ZJ88 said:


> Seeing as they recieved mine March 27th, it wouldn't be worth upgrading to priority would it?


No, not at this point. Chris+Nat had emailed them to upgrade in May and they replied not to do it, because his application would be reviewed within 2 weeks. Luckily, he got an approval the next week.


----------



## ZJ88

superdiana said:


> No, not at this point. Chris+Nat had emailed them to upgrade in May and they replied not to do it, because his application would be reviewed within 2 weeks. Luckily, he got an approval the next week.


That's what I thought. I can only pray it will be this week! Just out of curiousity, how did everyone else manage the shipping?


----------



## paulincville

ZJ88 said:


> That's what I thought. I can only pray it will be this week! Just out of curiousity, how did everyone else manage the shipping?


We set up a FedEx account online and created the shipment there, with both an outbound and return label. All they have to do is stuff the visa and documents in the envelope and hand it to FedEx. The billing goes to your account on delivery.


----------



## ZJ88

We tried going through fedex but everyone we talked to told us there was no way of doing it. I was very disappointed by there help in the matter. I ended up sending them to my fiance in England and she bought a royal mail return and sent it in from there. Hopefully they will allow that.


----------



## kenya254

Hertsfem said:


> Congrats Kenya!
> 
> Where was your visa processed?


have just confirmed all East africa visa and part of central africa are processed from kenya,another advantage is we have no priority on settlement visa here,so all visas are treated equal,really dont know how the system works,as i sent an email on thursday asking about my application,got reply sameday saying my application was yet to be assessed,and today got another email to go for my passport.am so nervious,hope for the best tomorrow.


----------



## paulincville

ZJ88 said:


> We tried going through fedex but everyone we talked to told us there was no way of doing it. I was very disappointed by there help in the matter. I ended up sending them to my fiance in England and she bought a royal mail return and sent it in from there. Hopefully they will allow that.


I can only argue that I and the majority of the people from the US have used FedEx and had no problems...I'm sure UPS has a similar set up if you have a look.


----------



## maegantee

Argh!!

Day 6 and no reply/confirmation from Sheffield.. FedEx says my package was signed for on the 27th but haven't received word from them yet!


----------



## superdiana

Another business day ended with no response 

Has anyone tried checking their application here? https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/ShoppingCart/Pages/Authorization.aspx

Go to "Quick Links" and then "Online Tracking". It doesn't work for me, so I wonder if it's a new feature.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Hang in There*

Megantee-
I feel for you. Hang in there. :fingerscrossed:eace::grouphug::smash::typing:


----------



## paulincville

superdiana said:


> Another business day ended with no response
> 
> Has anyone tried checking their application here? https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/ShoppingCart/Pages/Authorization.aspx
> 
> Go to "Quick Links" and then "Online Tracking". It doesn't work for me, so I wonder if it's a new feature.


From the experience I just had,it's just to check on the status of your upgrade...nothing to do with the visa itself, unfortunately


----------



## superdiana

paulincville said:


> From the experience I just had,it's just to check on the status of your upgrade...nothing to do with the visa itself, unfortunately


Oh poo:doh: thanks for letting me know.


----------



## maegantee

Touchline Dad said:


> Megantee-
> I feel for you. Hang in there. :fingerscrossed:eace::grouphug::smash::typing:


Love your use emoji things! Taking your advice and opening a bottle of wine tonight! Keeping my fingers crossed you hear soon!!!!


----------



## grasshopper33

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife (Priority)
Date application submitted online: 7th May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 9th May 2014
Date paperwork was sent by FedEx: 9th May 2014 
Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 12th May 2014
Email received visa is under Process: 13th May 2014
Email received that visa is APPROVED: 27th May 2014
Email received that a decision has been made: 30th May 2014
Date your visa was received: 3rd June 2014

Yahooooooo!!!


----------



## paulincville

grasshopper33 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 7th May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 9th May 2014
> Date paperwork was sent by FedEx: 9th May 2014
> Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 12th May 2014
> Email received visa is under Process: 13th May 2014
> Email received that visa is APPROVED: 27th May 2014
> Email received that a decision has been made: 30th May 2014
> Date your visa was received: 3rd June 2014
> 
> Yahooooooo!!!


Congratulations to you!! Yay!


----------



## WernerK

maegantee said:


> Argh!!
> 
> Day 6 and no reply/confirmation from Sheffield.. FedEx says my package was signed for on the 27th but haven't received word from them yet!


I never got that confirmation e-mail at all. Took them 20 working days to process my application (in South Africa, not Sheffield).

Good luck and don't stress too much about the confirmation e-mail. Looks like it's a bit of a hit and miss scenario.


----------



## pickleeb

grasshopper33 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 7th May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 9th May 2014
> Date paperwork was sent by FedEx: 9th May 2014
> Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 12th May 2014
> Email received visa is under Process: 13th May 2014
> Email received that visa is APPROVED: 27th May 2014
> Email received that a decision has been made: 30th May 2014
> Date your visa was received: 3rd June 2014
> 
> Yahooooooo!!!


Congratulations! I'm sure you're over the moon! 

Do you mind me asking what your financial proof was? I'm trying to figure out why my priority application, which was received two days earlier by the UKBA, still has not come through with a decision/tracking confirmation email. In a status inquiry last Tuesday, I was told a decision had been made (but frustratingly not what the outcome is), but still have yet to see any signs that it is being shipped. My husband is self-employed, so we had to show extensive documentation from his corporate records and I'm wondering if that's a bit more complicated for them to go through than a standard 6 months' pay slip employee or £62k savings type of financial proof. Any insight? Getting so anxious here!! (And at 7 months' pregnant I really want to see my husband again and share the experience!)


----------



## grasshopper33

pickleeb said:


> Congratulations! I'm sure you're over the moon!
> 
> Do you mind me asking what your financial proof was? I'm trying to figure out why my priority application, which was received two days earlier by the UKBA, still has not come through with a decision/tracking confirmation email. In a status inquiry last Tuesday, I was told a decision had been made (but frustratingly not what the outcome is), but still have yet to see any signs that it is being shipped. My husband is self-employed, so we had to show extensive documentation from his corporate records and I'm wondering if that's a bit more complicated for them to go through than a standard 6 months' pay slip employee or £62k savings type of financial proof. Any insight? Getting so anxious here!! (And at 7 months' pregnant I really want to see my husband again and share the experience!)


My husband is also self-employed, but as a sole trader. Here's what we submitted for financials:

Evidence of the amount of tax payable, paid and unpaid for the last financial year
•	Annual self-assessment tax return to HMRC 
•	Statement of Account (SA 302)
•	Proof of registration with HMRC as self-employed
•	The UTR of the business.
•	Letter from bank
•	Personal bank statements for the same 12-month period as the tax return showing that the income from self-employment has been paid into an account in the name of the person
•	Evidence of ongoing self-employment through evidence of payment of Class 2 National Insurance contributions. 
•	The latest unaudited accounts and an accountant’s certificate of confirmation, from an accountant who is a member of a UK Recognised Supervisory Body

Also, on a side note, my valid from date is 21st of May. Does that mean they approved it on that date? Quick!  I hope you hear this week!!


----------



## ZJ88

paulincville said:


> I can only argue that I and the majority of the people from the US have used FedEx and had no problems...I'm sure UPS has a similar set up if you have a look.


That frustrates me a bit. We called both fedex and UPS about it. UPS straight up said they couldn't do it. Fedex quoted us about 200USD but then transfered us to another employee who said they didn't know how and would transfer us to another. After three transfers they told us they couldn't do it. Not sure why we had so much trouble with it. I guess we'll see if they send an email requesting postage.


----------



## Pallykin

*Internal queues?*



> my valid from date is 21st of May. Does that mean they approved it on that date? Quick!


Looking at your dates for arrival of package at Sheffield, application assessed, visa approved, approval email, and shipment of documents back to you, it almost seems that each step was done by a different person... as there was a few days delay between each step.

Your financials must have been in very good order for your approval to have been so quick. Congrats! I hope you are packed, and ready to go. Safe travels!


----------



## grasshopper33

Pallykin said:


> Looking at your dates for arrival of package at Sheffield, application assessed, visa approved, approval email, and shipment of documents back to you, it almost seems that each step was done by a different person... as there was a few days delay between each step.
> 
> Your financials must have been in very good order for your approval to have been so quick. Congrats! I hope you are packed, and ready to go. Safe travels!


Our accountant knows us very well and she's excellent. We gave her the list of docs required and she got them to us quickly. Thank you everyone for all your help. So many people gave bits of "Aha!" information that I could use. The support from all of you going through the same heart-achey stuff was amazing. Joppa and Nyclon, your wisdom is top-notch, bless your hearts! 

Oh! And another thing I found interesting, I sent in the U.S. sized passport photos I took at Walmart AND the U.K. sized passport photos I took at Walgreens. I was worried that the UK sized ones didn't show enough shoulder, although the pics matched the proper outline for UK. They ended up using the U.S. sized pics for my visa.

:humble:


----------



## paulincville

ZJ88 said:


> That frustrates me a bit. We called both fedex and UPS about it. UPS straight up said they couldn't do it. Fedex quoted us about 200USD but then transfered us to another employee who said they didn't know how and would transfer us to another. After three transfers they told us they couldn't do it. Not sure why we had so much trouble with it. I guess we'll see if they send an email requesting postage.


I'm a little confused. FedEx is an international carrier and it's nothing for them to take care of this. It was easy to create an account and a shipping label. All I did was take my pre-printed shipping label with my packet to the FedEx store to be weighed, attached the return shipper to an empty packet, insert it in the package,and voila! Priority did cost over $100 each way, but it's a pretty important package and I want it NOW 

I don't know who you're talking to at FedEx, but they're not very good at their job.


----------



## SHUVO GIRL

Congrats to you grasshopper33  

I applied for spouse visa in Bangladesh on May 8th. Average processing time they say is 90 days. 26 days have passed!

Pray for me!


----------



## ZJ88

paulincville said:


> I don't know who you're talking to at FedEx, but they're not very good at their job.


That's what we thought! Everyone online said that's the way to go, even the first lady we talked to said it was easy to do, but after two hours of being tossed around we figured they had no idea what they were doing.


----------



## paulincville

ZJ88 said:


> That's what we thought! Everyone online said that's the way to go, even the first lady we talked to said it was easy to do, but after two hours of being tossed around we figured they had no idea what they were doing.


If you set up the account yourself online and print your own shipping labels, you take the less-than-competent "Customer Service" people out of the loop. All you need are the shipping labels and the FedEx packets that are available at the store. I suggest you do it yourself and just take your packet in ready to go and tell them to ship it!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Nice!*



maegantee said:


> Love your use emoji things! Taking your advice and opening a bottle of wine tonight! Keeping my fingers crossed you hear soon!!!!


I was going to recommend drinking (Like Millmonkey did) but then I was morally conflicted and knew you were resourceful enough to do what needed to be done..:bathbaby::Cry::music:eep::violin::ballchain::tea::drum::rockon::grouphug:


----------



## suziechew

paulincville said:


> I'm a little confused. FedEx is an international carrier and it's nothing for them to take care of this. It was easy to create an account and a shipping label. All I did was take my pre-printed shipping label with my packet to the FedEx store to be weighed, attached the return shipper to an empty packet, insert it in the package,and voila! Priority did cost over $100 each way, but it's a pretty important package and I want it NOW
> 
> I don't know who you're talking to at FedEx, but they're not very good at their job.


my other half did the same ,paid priority so $200 ,and he said the lady in the fedex place was "on the ball" she knew what to do and did it for him ,even rang him at work after to double check the postcode as she knew how important it was to him .He was freaking out abit after the biometrics drama of being sent to wrong place,and driving over philly to find the right place !!! He sent it thursday and was delivered monday 11.15 am (GMT) ,even though it said it was in sheffield on saturday ,no one to sign for it i presume. i just hope the return package is as quick and contains good news :amen


----------



## ElieBen

So strange how my tracking number never registered or scanned into the system. Not even FedEx over the phone/online FedEx International, FedEx UK had any record of it. Guess I need to get a refund for that priority shipment I added. Also strange how we were approved without the amended tax return not claiming the AIA to make his taxable self-employed, sole trader profit 18,600 or higher. His gross income must have been what they went by, because we should have been denied before amending the tax return. They approved it before I even had the chance. Hopefully for the next step of FLR(M), the financial process isn't re-assessed and then denied. Should be pretty straightforward, I hope.

Priority Fiancé Settlement Visa
Visa shipped to Sheffield 25 April
Visa arrived in Sheffield 28 April, Sheffield e-mailed 28 April
Request for Additional Documents 17 May
Submitted Additional Documents 21 May
Informal e-mail (reply) stating Approval 27 May
Official e-mail with useless, untraceable tracking number 30 May
Visa arrived via FedEx 3 June
Flying to UK 4 June
Reunited, at last !


----------



## paulincville

suziechew said:


> my other half did the same ,paid priority so $200 ,and he said the lady in the fedex place was "on the ball" she knew what to do and did it for him ,even rang him at work after to double check the postcode as she knew how important it was to him .He was freaking out abit after the biometrics drama of being sent to wrong place,and driving over philly to find the right place !!! He sent it thursday and was delivered monday 11.15 am (GMT) ,even though it said it was in sheffield on saturday ,no one to sign for it i presume. i just hope the return package is as quick and contains good news :amen


That was my experience. I did the leg work of getting the shipment together,but they were very helpful when I took my packet in to ship. I also shipped on Thursday. My package was received by UKBA on Tuesday, due to the fact that Monday, 26 May was a bank holiday. But it seemed to all go seamlessly. I will pray that the return goes as smoothly. I have no doubt it will 

I can't wait to get all these bank holidays, lol!


----------



## Pallykin

ElieBen, is the tracking number on the package different from the one you were provided in the email from UKVI?


----------



## amschwar

pickleeb said:


> Congratulations! I'm sure you're over the moon!
> 
> Do you mind me asking what your financial proof was? I'm trying to figure out why my priority application, which was received two days earlier by the UKBA, still has not come through with a decision/tracking confirmation email. In a status inquiry last Tuesday, I was told a decision had been made (but frustratingly not what the outcome is), but still have yet to see any signs that it is being shipped. My husband is self-employed, so we had to show extensive documentation from his corporate records and I'm wondering if that's a bit more complicated for them to go through than a standard 6 months' pay slip employee or £62k savings type of financial proof. Any insight? Getting so anxious here!! (And at 7 months' pregnant I really want to see my husband again and share the experience!)


I am in the same boat, but my process has taken MUCH longer. My husband is self-employed and I applied in February. They didn't ask for additional financial documents until last week! We're in the process of getting all our bank statements to them, but because my husband is an independent consultant, and not a business owner, he doesn't have business accounts. I've explained this to them and asked if we can provide a copy of his consultant contract or anything else and they haven't replied. 

Any suggestions for what we can supply to get this approved is greatly appreciated.


----------



## liz2616

Congrats Elieben!!
You must have been over the moon when it arrived!
Ours is expected tomorrow according to the tracking details and flight is booked for Friday!


----------



## ElieBen

Pallykin said:


> ElieBen, is the tracking number on the package different from the one you were provided in the email from UKVI?


It was the same and never showed up on my account or in the tracking feature.


----------



## gruzie89

superdiana said:


> I'd say upgrade to priority, but I am 4th week of March and I emailed them last Wed about upgrading and no one has gotten back to me yet!
> 
> It looks like there are 12 weeks or more for non-priorities and 4 weeks for priorities though, so if you want to get there sooner you should upgrade.


I'm march 20th, emailed them a week ago asking about progress and my tracking number since I some how managed to lose it...anyway, I haven't heard a thing either, it sucks but at least we aren't being singled out


----------



## prairierose

*Priority Service Not Available Post Application for Canadians?*

Country Applying From: Canada
Type of Visa Applied For: Fiance Settlement Non-Priority
Date Application Submitted: April 3, 2014 online
Date Biometrics Taken: April 7, 2014 Edmonton Alberta
Date Documentation Received by UK Visas: April 15, 2014
Office Location Processing Visa: Sheffield
Projected Timeline Given: 100% processed in 12 weeks
Date Visa Received: Still Waiting

I paid for the visa application and courier in US dollars as required. I note that on the VFS USA website applicants can request priority service post application if they fax in their receipt. This user pay service is not available on the VFS Canada website.
I sent an email to international inquiry and received a reply back on May 27th that it is not possible to purchase priority service after the visa application is submitted.

I regret not purchasing priority settlement service before my biometrics appointment and disappointed I cannot get it now. Any Canadians have a different experience?


----------



## londontown

In this cruel and unusual process, I go to bed tonight knowing that the documents and my passport are being returned to me tomorrow 10.30am (PT), how will I sleep? 
Also unlike others we only got one email to say the decision has been made and no other email with the result, that some have had, not sure if that’s good or bad…..


----------



## ZJ88

I sent an email tonight regarding my visa after posting on here and hearing that the March Non-Priority visa's were being returned. This is the response I got

"Dear Applicant, Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry service. We understand about your situation. Regarding your question about your visa application, I have been track your reference number our system please be informed that the application has been processed, but the decision has not been made yet. In this situation please be patient when they have result and make decision for you visa application.the VAC (Visa Application Centre) or UKVI will contact you with inform how you will get back your passport. However actually processing times may vary depending on a range of factors We hope that this has answered your query."

It sounds promising in the fact that it is almost finished, but can anyone tell me what this means exactly? I'm hoping it won't take more then a couple of days at most to go from this stage to an actual decision.

Thank you to everyone who has been a great support here. Keep it up!


----------



## Joppa

Hard to tell. I suppose they are just reading off the system and have no personal insight into the actual state of your application, what the ECO is doing and the reasons for the delay. Hope it's a good news but you just have to wait.


----------



## Ob111

Joopa... I had asked this question on another thread, is it absolutely necessary to include call logs and Skype screenshot. I have been married for over 3 years, my husband and I have lived together all through. He went to the uk Oct last year and I joined him in Nov, came back in March to apply for the spouse visa.. I included pictures for every year. Since we have been dating in 2008 but no call logs. Plus we have 2 kids together... I'm thinking that should be enough proof that the relationship is real. During the application for my kids passport, we were asked to submit wedding photos, marriage certificate and my passport 2ce. I included these my children's home office reference documents(hoping to further prove my case) soo my question with all I provided do you think they can fault me for not providing call logs..

And for financial requirement my husband earns above the financial requirement even without his bonuses and all, but at d time of application he had only been working for 5months and no previous wrk in the uk as we where in Nig together. Soo I added our savings of 40,000pounds in a fixed deposit in the uk. When they are calculating the money I need above 16,000 pounds to make up the financial requirement do you think they will want to make up for 7months that is 5months of him working minus 12months that make a year or 1month that is 5months of him working minus the 6months he must have been in employment earning over the financial requirement.... Too much questions I know... Just need clarification as a lot of posts are confusing me now... I do know I read d policy n guidance note thoroughly


----------



## Ob111

And Joopa I apologise for the very straight forward post... Can u kindly help me thru my confusion... I know it's too late to change anything now... Just need the clarification for my peace of mind... Plus considering am still on the queue for my application to be reviewed I can quickly withdraw and correct any mistake...


----------



## Joppa

This is just speculation so you may be worrying about nothing.

I don't quite understand how you are meeting the financial requirement. If he has been in work (at the time of application) only for 5 months, then you cannot apply under Cat A but B. Cat B says you must have earned at least £18,600 during the past 12 months and you cannot use savings to bring up the past income to the required level. Was he in work in Nigeria and does his total income during the last 12 months, adding together his UK and Nigerian income, come to £18,600? If so, did you supply full details of his income in Nigeria with payslips, bank statement and employment letter?


----------



## Ob111

Now more confussion... I was of the opinion that if you have not worked upto 6months at the time of application the salaried employment can be merged with savings over 16,000pounds.


----------



## Ob111

I will be sooo pissed if i made a mistake cause now he has his 6months payslip and my application has still nt been reviewed... I cld have just waited...


----------



## Ob111

I did not included anything from Nigeria, and i really could have relied on only cat D. Did not read the policy well then. What steps do you take to withdraw an application and will i get a refund for my visa fee?


----------



## Joppa

No. As I've explained, under Cat A you must have worked for at least 6 months. If your annual salary doesn't reach £18,600, then you can use savings to meet the shortfall.
In your case your husband hadn't been with his present employer for 6 months at the time of application so you couldn't apply under Cat A. So your only option was Cat B. It states in the 12 months leading up to the date of application, he has earned at least £18,600 in this and any previous job(s), including overseas. And you cannot use savings to meet the shortfall in past income.


----------



## Joppa

You can withdraw but all your fees will be forfeited. You have to reapply and pay again. Or if you are very lucky, they may allow you to send in additional documents to meet the requirement. But they have to request them - you cannot just send them in. So the best course of action is to wait for the outcome and plan your next move.


----------



## Ob111

Thank you joopa... Considering i lose money either ways i will pray my ECO can grant me d option of sending more documents... Thanks.


----------



## kenya254

i got my visa today,
we r so happy,thanx to wonderful people on this site.cant wait to join my hubby,been four years of long wait.Britain here i come.
advise to anyone in africa esp East Africa,before you submit ur application plus documents make sure they are all arranged,no information is enough,give every information you think might be helpful.submitted my application at the visa center on 7th May was received on 8th at B.H.C,visa was issued on 26 May,non-priority.otherwise all the best.


----------



## sfucito

Can anyone clarify how we are told we are either approved or not? I'm seeing some of you get your answer beforehand and some of you having to wait until you get your passport back in the mail.


----------



## londontown

sfucito said:


> Can anyone clarify how we are told we are either approved or not? I'm seeing some of you get your answer beforehand and some of you having to wait until you get your passport back in the mail.


so, it's come down to this............Fed Ex show the package is enroute (with passport and go/no go in it), so i'm on flightradar24 tracking the FedEx plane to SEATAC from MN,TN as i can't sleep, i think the FedEx guy will be in for shock as i rip the package open in front of him and have a fit either way.

That's how we are finding out. 

Why can't it be online? everything else in the world is.


----------



## pickleeb

sfucito said:


> Can anyone clarify how we are told we are either approved or not? I'm seeing some of you get your answer beforehand and some of you having to wait until you get your passport back in the mail.


I hear ya! I received the "decision made" email today with a (not yet active) Fed Ex tracking number. I'm going to start packing up with the expectation that it's approved. And, yes, LondonTown, I might tackle the Fed Ex guy too! Yesterday the door bell rang around 5:30 p.m. and I was so hoping it was Fed Ex... but it was only two guys trying to sell windows. For once "soon" and "shortly" will have a definite date attached to them! 

Yes, I do wish there were uniformity in the process, and I do believe a user interface with the Home Office's database would be cost-effective for them and allow applicants some peace of mind. It seems like that's all the "service enquiry" line is able to do anyway, so they might as well take out the paid middleman and let us check our statuses online.


----------



## abci

ZJ88 said:


> I sent an email tonight regarding my visa after posting on here and hearing that the March Non-Priority visa's were being returned. This is the response I got
> 
> "Dear Applicant, Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry service. We understand about your situation. Regarding your question about your visa application, I have been track your reference number our system please be informed that the application has been processed, but the decision has not been made yet. In this situation please be patient when they have result and make decision for you visa application.the VAC (Visa Application Centre) or UKVI will contact you with inform how you will get back your passport. However actually processing times may vary depending on a range of factors We hope that this has answered your query."
> 
> It sounds promising in the fact that it is almost finished, but can anyone tell me what this means exactly? I'm hoping it won't take more then a couple of days at most to go from this stage to an actual decision.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has been a great support here. Keep it up!


I also got a similar email from UKVI after tracking my application. Here there reply;

Please be informed that your application has been processed but your visa application has not yet been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO).

I will appreciate Joppa or someone here to explain what that reply means, what's the difference between processed application and assessing it?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa

Perhaps no decision has been made whether to issue a visa or not. Maybe there is a problem with your application.


----------



## gruzie89

I received an email that said "a decision has been made to issue your uk visa application" then they have me my tracking number and where my passport is coming from. Is that the standard email cause I read it to mean that they are issuingas in giving me my visa.


----------



## Joppa

Sounds like it but in the past they have sent wrong email when in fact the visa was denied. So you should wait till you get your documents back.


----------



## gruzie89

If I can the number where they charge by the minute could they give me a definite answer?


----------



## pickleeb

gruzie89 said:


> If I can the number where they charge by the minute could they give me a definite answer?


No, don't waste your money. I called the other day and was told that they couldn't tell me the outcome of the decision for "security reasons." I told them I'd answer whatever identity verification questions they had, but she said she could not tell me nor would she tell me if I might be happy about the decision. Frustrating, but not worth the $10 call.


----------



## gruzie89

pickleeb said:


> No, don't waste your money. I called the other day and was told that they couldn't tell me the outcome of the decision for "security reasons." I told them I'd answer whatever identity verification questions they had, but she said she could not tell me nor would she tell me if I might be happy about the decision. Frustrating, but not worth the $10 call.


man...it was an automated email so I assume its the one that tells you just that there is a decision not what it is but the wording was "to issue your uk visa" and my application and passport are coming out of different places. why would they come out of different places unless they are putting papers in it? maybe im reading into it.


----------



## paulincville

Just received the "Decision has been made" email from Sheffield!!!! No hint of whether or not it was approved, but I have no reason to believe it wouldn't be. Only 7 days from receiving to decision!!! Time to start packing!!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 19 May 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 May 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Decision Email received: 4 June 2014
Date your visa was received: WAITING!


----------



## londontown

paulincville said:


> Just received the "Decision has been made" email from Sheffield!!!! No hint of whether or not it was approved, but I have no reason to believe it wouldn't be. Only 7 days from receiving to decision!!! Time to start packing!!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 19 May 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 May 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Decision Email received: 4 June 2014
> Date your visa was received: WAITING!


that is super quick. Nice happy days

update: Fed Ex plane landed and is at the airport, so i could rush over and unload it myself (try and stop me) or wait until delivery time of 10.30am.....


----------



## gruzie89

paulincville said:


> Just received the "Decision has been made" email from Sheffield!!!! No hint of whether or not it was approved, but I have no reason to believe it wouldn't be. Only 7 days from receiving to decision!!! Time to start packing!!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 19 May 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 May 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Decision Email received: 4 June 2014
> Date your visa was received: WAITING!


did they use the wording "decision has been made to issue your uk visa application" am I reading issue the wrong way, as in issue to give or issue as to the issue of


----------



## paulincville

gruzie89 said:


> did they use the wording "decision has been made to issue your uk visa application" am I reading issue the wrong way, as in issue to give or issue as to the issue of


That is exactly what it said. Just trying not to read too much into it! My application was very straight-forward, ie; no kids involved. I spent weeks preparing paperwork, I think it paid off.


----------



## gruzie89

well I hope we get the answer we are looking for!! good luck!


----------



## paulincville

gruzie89 said:


> well I hope we get the answer we are looking for!! good luck!


Good luck to you as well! See you in the UK!


----------



## suziechew

OMG ..they only got my package on monday and my other half has just phoned me ,they are asking for another appendix 2 for his son , we only sent 1 for my fiance ,with the 2 VAF 4A 's, one for each ,does this mean they already looking at our app? anyways gotta fill another appendix 2 in for his son and email it off ..fingers crossed ,i actually feel a little bit sick ,very nervous of which way it will go ,!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lil_888

Country Applying From: Chile
Type of Visa: Fiance (Non-Priority)
Date Application Submitted: 28 March 2014 (online)
Date Biometrics Taken: 22 April 2014, Santiago.
Date documentation was received by UKBA: 12 May 2014 (Email received)
Office Location Processing Visa: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
Projected Timeline Given: 95% in 12 weeks, 100% in 24 weeks
Decision Email received: 03 June 2014
Date Visa Received: Waiting

In total was 6 weeks or 30 working days from the date I provided the biometric details.


----------



## grasshopper33

paulincville said:


> Just received the "Decision has been made" email from Sheffield!!!! No hint of whether or not it was approved, but I have no reason to believe it wouldn't be. Only 7 days from receiving to decision!!! Time to start packing!!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 19 May 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 May 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Decision Email received: 4 June 2014
> Date your visa was received: WAITING!


Wow! That was quick!


----------



## gruzie89

pickleeb said:


> No, don't waste your money. I called the other day and was told that they couldn't tell me the outcome of the decision for "security reasons." I told them I'd answer whatever identity verification questions they had, but she said she could not tell me nor would she tell me if I might be happy about the decision. Frustrating, but not worth the $10 call.


You're absolutely right! My husband said he wanted to call anyways and after cutting him off 3 times and paying 60 pounds they told him no decision had been made and it would take 12-24 weeks. Um, I just got my decision made email with tracking number. 60pounds to give us bad info. Ugh.


----------



## sfucito

paulincville said:


> Just received the "Decision has been made" email from Sheffield!!!! No hint of whether or not it was approved, but I have no reason to believe it wouldn't be. Only 7 days from receiving to decision!!! Time to start packing!!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 19 May 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 May 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Decision Email received: 4 June 2014
> Date your visa was received: WAITING!



How on earth?! Congrats. Mine was as straight forward as ever...no kids and a hubby who makes well above the income threshold. They've had my application for two weeks, but only started it on the 29th. I'm so frustrated. I hope everyday to see an email from them.


----------



## jherr002

Such a relief, I got the decision email!

_Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made to issue your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is -- and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com_

Like others, my tracking number cannot be found. They also just sent me a another email with a new number. What ever happened to the previous tracking number that I had already purchased with FedEx?! Now the waiting game starts.

To everyone else still waiting - stay hopeful! You will be reunited with your loved ones - just think of when that will happen and how amazing it will be. Sorry to sound sappy.

April 16, 2014 - Application submitted online (non-priority)
May 05, 2014 - Package sent to Sheffield
May 07, 2014 - Package received at Sheffield
May 10, 2014 - Email from Sheffield Office confirming that they received my documents
May 20, 2014 - Email to Sheffield Office asking if I can purchase priority service
May 22, 2014 - Email from Sheffield Office confirming I can / Purchased priority
May 29, 2014 - Email to Sheffield Office asking if they had received my email about my purchase of priority service 
June 3, 2014 - Immediate email response from UKVI stating a decision had been made
June 4, 2014 - Decision email from Sheffield


----------



## kenya254

gruzie89 said:


> If I can the number where they charge by the minute could they give me a definite answer?


would suggest you dont contact them not even via email,i sent an email on thursday asking about my visa application,got replied the veryday that my visa application was on the way to be assessed,got an email to collect my passport today,checking the visa was issued on 29th May.
sorry not 26th but 29th may.


----------



## gatrgurl305

jherr002 said:


> Such a relief, I got the decision email!
> 
> _Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made to issue your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is -- and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com_
> 
> Like others, my tracking number cannot be found. They also just sent me a another email with a new number. What ever happened to the previous tracking number that I had already purchased with FedEx?! Now the waiting game starts.
> 
> To everyone else still waiting - stay hopeful! You will be reunited with your loved ones - just think of when that will happen and how amazing it will be. Sorry to sound sappy.
> 
> April 16, 2014 - Application submitted online (non-priority)
> May 05, 2014 - Package sent to Sheffield
> May 07, 2014 - Package received at Sheffield
> May 10, 2014 - Email from Sheffield Office confirming that they received my documents
> May 20, 2014 - Email to Sheffield Office asking if I can purchase priority service
> May 22, 2014 - Email from Sheffield Office confirming I can / Purchased priority
> May 29, 2014 - Email to Sheffield Office asking if they had received my email about my purchase of priority service
> June 3, 2014 - Immediate email response from UKVI stating a decision had been made
> June 4, 2014 - Decision email from Sheffield



Congrats Jherr! What type of visa?


----------



## paulincville

"Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made to issue your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."

Does anyone have experience with whether or not this means "Approved" or just a awkwardly worded sentence? (He asks with fingers crossed) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## paulincville

Update: My FedEx tracking has kicked in. Expected delivery by this Friday at 1630!!

Honestly, I don't think I can hold my breath that long!


----------



## londontown

jherr002 said:


> Such a relief, I got the decision email!
> 
> _Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made to issue your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK._


ekk, now i'm worried we didn't get that email, just the 'we can't tell you our decision we just made' email


----------



## paulincville

londontown said:


> ekk, now i'm worried we didn't get that email, just the 'we can't tell you our decision we just made' email


I wouldn't worry. I'm trying not to. I think they just have really poor communication skills. You'd think even though they can't tell you their decision, they could at least be a bit more concise. Not leave us wondering what it means, we sweat it enough!


----------



## ZJ88

Wow it seems like quite a few people who applied April/May have gotten theirs back already. I hope that doesn't mean they have had trouble with mine. Ugh waiting is becoming so painful.


----------



## jherr002

gatrgurl305 said:


> Congrats Jherr! What type of visa?


Oop, sorry forgot to add that! Settlement visa. 

All the best to everyone else still waiting. It is frustrating when you don't even know what the actual outcome is! My tracking number now works too - expected Fri morning.


----------



## superdiana

prairierose said:


> Country Applying From: Canada
> Type of Visa Applied For: Fiance Settlement Non-Priority
> Date Application Submitted: April 3, 2014 online
> Date Biometrics Taken: April 7, 2014 Edmonton Alberta
> Date Documentation Received by UK Visas: April 15, 2014
> Office Location Processing Visa: Sheffield
> Projected Timeline Given: 100% processed in 12 weeks
> Date Visa Received: Still Waiting
> 
> I paid for the visa application and courier in US dollars as required. I note that on the VFS USA website applicants can request priority service post application if they fax in their receipt. This user pay service is not available on the VFS Canada website.
> I sent an email to international inquiry and received a reply back on May 27th that it is not possible to purchase priority service after the visa application is submitted.
> 
> I regret not purchasing priority settlement service before my biometrics appointment and disappointed I cannot get it now. Any Canadians have a different experience?


I am not sure if the process in other Canadian offices is different, but you can purchase priority here: UK Visa Information - Canada - User Pay Services

I recommend emailing the Sheffield office first and if they give you the go ahead, then pay.


----------



## superdiana

suziechew said:


> OMG ..they only got my package on monday and my other half has just phoned me ,they are asking for another appendix 2 for his son , we only sent 1 for my fiance ,with the 2 VAF 4A 's, one for each ,does this mean they already looking at our app? anyways gotta fill another appendix 2 in for his son and email it off ..fingers crossed ,i actually feel a little bit sick ,very nervous of which way it will go ,!!!:fingerscrossed:


Hi, suziechew,

I don't want to give your hopes up, but when my package arrived in Sheffield at the beginning of April, they asked for my Appendix 2 the same day, and they have not touched my application since. I've even inquired and they said that my application has not been processed yet.

I think someone goes through a checklist when your documents arrive to see if everything is there, but it's not the same people who review the applications.


----------



## superdiana

ZJ88 said:


> I sent an email tonight regarding my visa after posting on here and hearing that the March Non-Priority visa's were being returned. This is the response I got
> 
> "Dear Applicant, Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry service. We understand about your situation. Regarding your question about your visa application, I have been track your reference number our system please be informed that the application has been processed, but the decision has not been made yet. In this situation please be patient when they have result and make decision for you visa application.the VAC (Visa Application Centre) or UKVI will contact you with inform how you will get back your passport. However actually processing times may vary depending on a range of factors We hope that this has answered your query."
> 
> It sounds promising in the fact that it is almost finished, but can anyone tell me what this means exactly? I'm hoping it won't take more then a couple of days at most to go from this stage to an actual decision.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has been a great support here. Keep it up!


They got back to your email already???  Good to see that you are finally being considered. Hopefully, you will hear in the next few days.

I sent an email on Wednesday last week to Sheffield and on Saturday to the FAQ line and still haven't heard back from anyone. :confused2: I think I am a couple of days behind you, so depending on how big the March pile is, they could be getting to mine any day. PRAYING I can get my passport back at the end of June for vacation!


----------



## suziechew

superdiana said:


> Hi, suziechew,
> 
> I don't want to give your hopes up, but when my package arrived in Sheffield at the beginning of April, they asked for my Appendix 2 the same day, and they have not touched my application since. I've even inquired and they said that my application has not been processed yet.
> 
> I think someone goes through a checklist when your documents arrive to see if everything is there, but it's not the same people who review the applications.


thx for letting me know ,would have driven my other half batty keeping on at him to check


----------



## pickleeb

jherr002 said:


> Such a relief, I got the decision email!
> 
> _Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made to issue your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is -- and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com_
> 
> Like others, my tracking number cannot be found. They also just sent me a another email with a new number. What ever happened to the previous tracking number that I had already purchased with FedEx?! Now the waiting game starts.
> 
> To everyone else still waiting - stay hopeful! You will be reunited with your loved ones - just think of when that will happen and how amazing it will be. Sorry to sound sappy.
> 
> April 16, 2014 - Application submitted online (non-priority)
> May 05, 2014 - Package sent to Sheffield
> May 07, 2014 - Package received at Sheffield
> May 10, 2014 - Email from Sheffield Office confirming that they received my documents
> May 20, 2014 - Email to Sheffield Office asking if I can purchase priority service
> May 22, 2014 - Email from Sheffield Office confirming I can / Purchased priority
> May 29, 2014 - Email to Sheffield Office asking if they had received my email about my purchase of priority service
> June 3, 2014 - Immediate email response from UKVI stating a decision had been made
> June 4, 2014 - Decision email from Sheffield


Congrats! Just to chime in. I got a decision email with Fed Ex tracking number today too (settlement priority app received 7 May initially). My tracking number is the tracking number for the Fed Ex pak I mailed, even though I was later asked to create an international account with Fed Ex. So far, I am able to see the package with the tracking number, but not through my international account. Strange... Now I only have to wait until Thursday afternoon to learn if the decision is approved or not!


----------



## londontown

Good Morning one and all, yes it is. a good morning as I got my passport back today with the approval in it, so thanks to everyone it is nice to share feelings about this. Nyclon, Joppa what can I say you guys are amazing your help was what made it possible.

so it was 4 weeks in total under priority but I think at other times that would have been less 

so we got the email to say 'we have the decision but we aren't telling you' and no more until I opened the pack. Others have had an email to say yes or no so that's down to the ECO I guess, which is crazy really.

I will still read this thread to support others if I can, just stay focused remember why you are doing it and listen to the experts.

good luck everyone


----------



## ZJ88

superdiana said:


> They got back to your email already???  Good to see that you are finally being considered. Hopefully, you will hear in the next few days.


Ya they were pretty quick. I went through the UKBA faq thing. I'm hoping when they said it's been processed that means they've done all the financial checking and all the background stuff. I'm not sure what else it could mean. How did you email them?


----------



## superdiana

ZJ88 said:


> Ya they were pretty quick. I went through the UKBA faq thing. I'm hoping when they said it's been processed that means they've done all the financial checking and all the background stuff. I'm not sure what else it could mean. How did you email them?


I emailed Sheffield last Wed and again today, but I also tried the UK FAQ email on Saturday. Both had been previously good about getting back to me in 1-2 days. Since both have been ignoring me, I wonder if there's an issue with my application. :noidea: I have a special situation where my husband and I are both living in Canada and moving over together, so it could be delays because of that. The LEAST they could do is say whether or not its being reviewed or not! I was willing to pay their ridiculous $510 but they don't even want it!


----------



## Ob111

Hi Joopa, its quotes like these that lead me to believe i could meet the financial requirement... The is the guidance note on financial requirement from Gov.uk

5.3.3. First, where the applicant‟s partner and/or the applicant (if they are in the UK with permission to work) is in salaried employment at the date of application and has been with the same employer, or earning the amount relied upon, for less than the last 6 months, they can count the gross annual salary at the date of application towards the financial requirement. 

5.3.9. So, under Category B, the assessment of the financial requirement is based on: (1) The gross annual salary or income from salaried or non-salaried employment at the date of application. This source can be combined with Category C: non-employment income , Category D: cash savings and Category E: pension.

What do they mean by dis above?

Cause this is the one u talked about;
) The actual amount of gross income received from any salaried or non-salaried employment in the 12 months prior to the application. This can be combined with the actual gross income received from Category C: non-employment income and Category E: pension over the same 12-month period. Category D: cash savings under (2). cannot be used*


----------



## kejal_k

Here is my timeline:

Location applying from: Australia
type of visa: spouse visa
Online application submitted: 27 April 2014
Bio appointment: 28 May 2014
Documents submitted: 28 May 2014
Confirmation email received: 28 May 2014
Decision email received: 3 June 2014
Passport and visa received: 5 June 2014

Visa arrived in 5 working days! We are absolutely over the moon. This has been quite a stressful period, not because we were in doubt about our chances of success, but because scrutiny over every detail is so high that it doesn't take much to fail!

The support provided by this forum is invaluable, and worth it's weight in gold! I would encourage anyone to obtain the advice from this forum first before spending thousands on lawyers.

I'm going back home!


----------



## kejal_k

My only question is that my wife's visa says that it is valid from 27 July 2014. Why would they have chosen that date? Does that mean we have 3 months from 27 July to enter the UK?


----------



## Pannyann

Hi has anyone from Nigeria had any decisions recently. Applied Early April and have heard nothing at all. Also can someone tell me if known which dates for non priority Sheffield seem to be dealing with now? No priority service in Nigeria so just got to wait no way to fastrack.


----------



## boinged

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 15 May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 20 May 2014
Documents posted: 28 May 2014
Documents arrived: 30 May 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (confirmation email): 5 June 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: "Most applications are processed within 60 days" on website
Date your visa was received: ...


----------



## Pannyann

Hi an update just received from UKVI saying my application is still in a queue and has not been looked at. I guess it's going be a long wait as they received my documents there 8 weeks ago today. Does anyone know if Sheffield are still taking 20 days to reply to emails as I sent the email to them also on Tuesday and that's what the auto reply said?


----------



## Joppa

kejal_k said:


> My only question is that my wife's visa says that it is valid from 27 July 2014. Why would they have chosen that date? Does that mean we have 3 months from 27 July to enter the UK?


Is that the date you gave for proposed travel to UK? If it's a settlement visa, you should enter UK within 3 months of 'valid from' date so you still have enough left on your visa to complete the 30 months qualification period for renewal of leave.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Hi an update just received from UKVI saying my application is still in a queue and has not been looked at. I guess it's going be a long wait as they received my documents there 8 weeks ago today. Does anyone know if Sheffield are still taking 20 days to reply to emails as I sent the email to them also on Tuesday and that's what the auto reply said?



Hi pannyann, i know how annoying it must be... But I think they are not even looking at Nigerian applications yet... I don't know any Nigerian that has received a decision this year... Just try and distract yourself till you get a decision... The guide to processing times says 100% are assessed within 60days.. In April, am wondering where they got that figure from as u applied in April and your still waiting.... Good luck thou..


----------



## WernerK

Ob111 said:


> Hi pannyann, i know how annoying it must be... But I think they are not even looking at Nigerian applications yet... I don't know any Nigerian that has received a decision this year... Just try and distract yourself till you get a decision... The guide to processing times says 100% are assessed within 60days.. In April, am wondering where they got that figure from as u applied in April and your still waiting.... Good luck thou..


It's for decisions made IN April. So those people got their visas in April and applied up to 60 days before.


----------



## Ob111

WernerK said:


> It's for decisions made IN April. So those people got their visas in April and applied up to 60 days before.


Ok. Soo with that calculations they will prolly give pannyann a decision sometime this June maybe middle or End you need to take out all the bank holidays... I calculated mine and I will be 30days on the 19th... Another 30days to go from the 19th. Soo am looking at July.... Happy waiting...op2:op2:


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Hi pannyann, i know how annoying it must be... But I think they are not even looking at Nigerian applications yet... I don't know any Nigerian that has received a decision this year... Just try and distract yourself till you get a decision... The guide to processing times says 100% are assessed within 60days.. In April, am wondering where they got that figure from as u applied in April and your still waiting.... Good luck thou..


Thanks I think your right I don't know anyone whose been answered yet! Am trying keep busy just finding it so hard it's the not knowing what's going happen it's the small things like sorting annual leave etc as my other half has to book all the dates way in advance . Also my father has a degenerative illness and woułd like to see him before he gets much worse. The wait goes on.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Ok. Soo with that calculations they will prolly give pannyann a decision sometime this June maybe middle or End you need to take out all the bank holidays... I calculated mine and I will be 30days on the 19th... Another 30days to go from the 19th. Soo am looking at July.... Happy waiting...op2:op2:


Hi I'm now at 39 working days so I'm guessing around 7 July I may hear. I hope you hear


----------



## kejal_k

Joppa said:


> Is that the date you gave for proposed travel to UK? If it's a settlement visa, you should enter UK within 3 months of 'valid from' date so you still have enough left on your visa to complete the 30 months qualification period for renewal of leave.


We gave 1 Sept as travel date. But at least now we have some flexibility to delay (not too much though) travel so we can finalise things in Australia. I don't start my job until 1 Oct so we have plenty of time. 

Thanks Joppa!


----------



## superdiana

Sheffield FINALLY responded this morning, over a week later. So I'm still not being reviewed yet but they told me not to upgrade since I'm near the top now. Fingers crossed I hear something in the next week!


----------



## londontown

Location applying from: USA WA 
type of visa: spouse visa (Priority) 
Online application submitted: 29 April 2014 
Bio appointment: 2 May 2014 
Documents submitted: 5 May 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Decision Email received: 2 June 2014
Date your visa was received: 4 June 2014


Hi All,

Well as we can see this isn’t a great way for such an important decision to be communicated but it is what it is.

So we got the email that says, 

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com

then we had to wait for the package to arrive with the decision in it and for us it was approved, others have emails like the above then followed with another stating approved or rejected, so that’s down the ECO I guess.

as you can see priority for us was about 4 weeks, some have had non-priority in 5 weeks (others months and months), so if you can go with priority, once you have sent it all off you are a passenger, just relax give in and let it pass you by until you hear the result and it seems that phone them is a waste of time and money. 

okay, moving on the ILR(M) pages see you all there in a few months….


----------



## londontown

superdiana said:


> Sheffield FINALLY responded this morning, over a week later. So I'm still not being reviewed yet but they told me not to upgrade since I'm near the top now. Fingers crossed I hear something in the next week!


yep, fingers crossed for you......


----------



## paulincville

londontown said:


> Location applying from: USA WA
> type of visa: spouse visa (Priority)
> Online application submitted: 29 April 2014
> Bio appointment: 2 May 2014
> Documents submitted: 5 May 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Decision Email received: 2 June 2014
> Date your visa was received: 4 June 2014
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Well as we can see this isn’t a great way for such an important decision to be communicated but it is what it is.
> 
> So we got the email that says,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com
> 
> then we had to wait for the package to arrive with the decision in it and for us it was approved, others have emails like the above then followed with another stating approved or rejected, so that’s down the ECO I guess.
> 
> as you can see priority for us was about 4 weeks, some have had non-priority in 5 weeks (others months and months), so if you can go with priority, once you have sent it all off you are a passenger, just relax give in and let it pass you by until you hear the result and it seems that phone them is a waste of time and money.
> 
> okay, moving on the ILR(M) pages see you all there in a few months….


Congratulations on receiving your visa! Have a safe trip. My package should arrive from Sheffield tomorrow...fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## londontown

paulincville said:


> Congratulations on receiving your visa! Have a safe trip. My package should arrive from Sheffield tomorrow...fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


yep keeping everything crossed


----------



## kecravi

Received my spouse visa today 

Applied from country: Nepal
Type of visa: Spouse
Online application submitted: 16-MAY-2014
VFS appointment (Bio and doc submission): 19-MAY-2014
Application processing location: New Delhi
Document collected from VFS: 05-JUN-2014
Visa issue date: 30-MAY-2014


----------



## ZJ88

superdiana said:


> Sheffield FINALLY responded this morning, over a week later. So I'm still not being reviewed yet but they told me not to upgrade since I'm near the top now. Fingers crossed I hear something in the next week!


Superdiana, when did you apply? My documents got there March 27th. According to two emails, my application was under consideration and now processed which I don't know if it means much... But I am still waiting for a decision. It's been about ten weeks now. It's worried me seeing some people who have applied much later then me under non-priority and already recieved replies. I really hope something isn't wrong. Hope you aren't having the same issues.


----------



## injecmice

ZJ88 said:


> Superdiana, when did you apply? My documents got there March 27th. According to two emails, my application was under consideration and now processed which I don't know if it means much... But I am still waiting for a decision. It's been about ten weeks now. It's worried me seeing some people who have applied much later then me under non-priority and already recieved replies. I really hope something isn't wrong. Hope you aren't having the same issues.


Hello ZJ88, I have been following this thread for some time and I didn't see any one who applied after me (I did my biometrics on april 10th) having his or her visa yet ...
Unless you are talking about priority applications which is a complete different storry.


----------



## ZJ88

injecmice said:


> Hello ZJ88, I have been following this thread for some time and I didn't see any one who applied after me (I did my biometrics on april 10th) having his or her visa yet ...
> Unless you are talking about priority applications which is a complete different storry.


I've seen a few who haven't necessarily specified. In reality they were probably priority. Do you know the earliest non-priority to have been accepted?


----------



## injecmice

ZJ88 said:


> I've seen a few who haven't necessarily specified. In reality they were probably priority. Do you know the earliest non-priority to have been accepted?


Last week I think they were at mid march, you shouldn't compare your timeline with applications from other than USA, Canada and Nigeria. People from three countries send their settlement applications to sheffield ... don't know if they are treated separately though.


----------



## WernerK

injecmice said:


> Last week I think they were at mid march, you shouldn't compare your timeline with applications from other than USA, Canada and Nigeria. People from three countries send their settlement applications to sheffield ... don't know if they are treated separately though.


Each country has got their own seperate pile.


----------



## Pallykin

Each country also apparently has their own rules regarding priority:
Americans can switch to priority at any time.
Canadians can only choose priority at time of application.
Nigerians cannot apply priority. And it sounds like their applications get thoroughly scrutinized. I also read a post that said that a very high percentage of Americans and Canadians get approved. It seems that providing all the right documentation is the trick...


----------



## superdiana

ZJ88 said:


> Superdiana, when did you apply? My documents got there March 27th. According to two emails, my application was under consideration and now processed which I don't know if it means much... But I am still waiting for a decision. It's been about ten weeks now. It's worried me seeing some people who have applied much later then me under non-priority and already recieved replies. I really hope something isn't wrong. Hope you aren't having the same issues.


Hi, ZJ88,

I know who you are talking about. A few days ago, someone who applied at the beginning of April got approved, but that person did purchase priority after the fact (it is later in their thread). I cannot remember the name now.

I don't know if I am in a different pile that you since I am Canadian, but I applied online March 21 and my documents were received April 1. The last non-priorities I saw on both Canadian and American sides were from the week of March 17 and they were just approved last week.

We should both be any day now! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## thesmokies

ZJ88 said:


> Superdiana, when did you apply? My documents got there March 27th. According to two emails, my application was under consideration and now processed which I don't know if it means much... But I am still waiting for a decision. It's been about ten weeks now. It's worried me seeing some people who have applied much later then me under non-priority and already recieved replies. I really hope something isn't wrong. Hope you aren't having the same issues.


My documents were received in Sheffield on March 26 and I am still waiting.


----------



## Lil_888

Country Applying From: Chile
Type of Visa: Fiance (Non-Priority)
Date Application Submitted: 28 March 2014 (online)
Date Biometrics Taken: 22 April 2014, Santiago.
Date documentation was received by UKBA: 12 May 2014 (Email received)
Office Location Processing Visa: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
Projected Timeline Given: 95% in 12 weeks, 100% in 24 weeks
Decision Email received: 03 June 2014
Date Visa Received: 05 June 2014


----------



## Siclhu_

*Wow!!!*



Lil_888 said:


> Country Applying From: Chile
> Type of Visa: Fiance (Non-Priority)
> Date Application Submitted: 28 March 2014 (online)
> Date Biometrics Taken: 22 April 2014, Santiago.
> Date documentation was received by UKBA: 12 May 2014 (Email received)
> Office Location Processing Visa: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
> Projected Timeline Given: 95% in 12 weeks, 100% in 24 weeks
> Decision Email received: 03 June 2014
> Date Visa Received: 05 June 2014


Wow thanks for posting this!! I recently applied from Argentina, and I was wondering what the processing times for this regios are. I just got a general email saying my documentation has been posted to Rio...and that was it? Can you please let me know how many emails you got? Im a little bit worried because It's been 3 weeks now....we have sent an email enquiring about the status of our visa, and we were told we are not in the system???

Thanks again and congratulations on your visa!!! All the best


----------



## Lil_888

Siclhu_ said:


> Wow thanks for posting this!! I recently applied from Argentina, and I was wondering what the processing times for this regios are. I just got a general email saying my documentation has been posted to Rio...and that was it? Can you please let me know how many emails you got? Im a little bit worried because It's been 3 weeks now....we have sent an email enquiring about the status of our visa, and we were told we are not in the system???
> 
> Thanks again and congratulations on your visa!!! All the best


Thanks Siclhu!!

Well, I received only 2 emails really, one saying "Your settlement application has arrived safely at the Rio de Janeiro office and is currently being processed" and after 3 weeks I recieved the second one saying my visa has been issued and the documents will be returned the next working days (it took 2 days)

When i went to my appointment, they said it would be 12 weeks, so don't worry!

Suerte!!


----------



## Siclhu_

Lil_888 said:


> Thanks Siclhu!!
> 
> Well, I received only 2 emails really, one saying "Your settlement application has arrived safely at the Rio de Janeiro office and is currently being processed" and after 3 weeks I recieved the second one saying my visa has been issued and the documents will be returned the next working days (it took 2 days)
> 
> When i went to my appoinment, they said it would be 12 weeks, so don't worry!
> 
> Suerte!!


Lil_888 thanks for the quick reply! Hopefully I'll get the same emails soon! Your visa was granted super fast!! Wishing for the same!
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Suerte!


----------



## ZJ88

thesmokies said:


> My documents were received in Sheffield on March 26 and I am still waiting.


Ah ok, this makes me less worried but it sucks we are at the same level and waiting. I hope we all hear back soon.


----------



## sunshine83

Woooooohoooooo!

Got my visa today  

i submitted on 15/5/2014 from islamabad, Pakistan. Took 3 weeks.(no priority here)

Cant describe the happiness and relief I am feeling right now, but I bet a lot of u can relate to it. Its a nightmare process!

But just an advice for people who are about to apply: when in doubt just ask! ask anyone who has been through this process and the experts(like here on this forum) Also ukvi changes rules everyday(it seems like) so make sure u are up to date!

Best of luck everyone. Hoping for a happy ending for all of u!


----------



## Ob111

Good Morning,

Pannyann and other Nigerians have you noticed the ukvac-ng.com website has been unavailable. Thats VFS Nigeria website. Just wondering what is going on there?


----------



## faizan615

*UK Visa (Business)*

I have applied for UK visa in order to attend a meeting as follows

Type of visa applied for: *Business (permitted paid engagements)* at Seoul, South Korea
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 26, 2014 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: May 29, 2014
Date documentation was received: May 29, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines (Not sure but biometrics officer at VFS told me that the documents will be sent to Manila)

I have to attend very important meeting on June 17, 2014 and still waiting for the response of UKVI or VAS. I am worried If I will get the visa on time. I appreciate any kind of help or information in this regard.


----------



## HecAlas

Ob111 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Pannyann and other Nigerians have you noticed the ukvac-ng.com website has been unavailable. Thats VFS Nigeria website. Just wondering what is going on there?


Hello Pannyann and Ob111 I am in the same situation which is

I travelled to Nigeria on the 9th of march 2014 with all the supporting document to support my husband for spouse settlement. On getting to Abuja we where told all the documents are now sent to Sheffield (except for his online application form and International passport. Well after his biometrics we submitted his international passport and copy of online form. We sent the other documents to Sheffield without the pre-paid envelope because DHL don't do returns.. Now here is the timeline

Application submitted online: 10th March 201
Biometrics done: 11th March 2014
Document sent: 11th March 2014
Document arrived in Sheffield: 15th March 2014
Email from Sheffield asking for the prepaid envelope: 17th March 2014
Decision email and visa: Still waiting.


I have emailed several times to find out about the status of the application. I keep getting the reply "It still waiting to be assessed by the ECO." Next week will make it 12 weeks and nothing yet.

I am so downhearted and don't know how long this is going to take. I understand the fact that Nigerians don't have a good immigration record but why do the innocent get punished for others wrong doing. If by next week I don't hear nothing I will go to my MP and see what can be done. I provided all they wanted and all the documents originated from the UK because my husband income would not count. Why the delay??? they can verify can't they?

Pannyann and Ob111 and others you are not alone. Praying for a positive news...


----------



## Ob111

HecAlas said:


> Hello Pannyann and Ob111 I am in the same situation which is
> 
> I travelled to Nigeria on the 9th of march 2014 with all the supporting document to support my husband for spouse settlement. On getting to Abuja we where told all the documents are now sent to Sheffield (except for his online application form and International passport. Well after his biometrics we submitted his international passport and copy of online form. We sent the other documents to Sheffield without the pre-paid envelope because DHL don't do returns.. Now here is the timeline
> 
> Application submitted online: 10th March 201
> Biometrics done: 11th March 2014
> Document sent: 11th March 2014
> Document arrived in Sheffield: 15th March 2014
> Email from Sheffield asking for the prepaid envelope: 17th March 2014
> Decision email and visa: Still waiting.
> 
> 
> I have emailed several times to find out about the status of the application. I keep getting the reply "It still waiting to be assessed by the ECO." Next week will make it 12 weeks and nothing yet.
> 
> I am so downhearted and don't know how long this is going to take. I understand the fact that Nigerians don't have a good immigration record but why do the innocent get punished for others wrong doing. If by next week I don't hear nothing I will go to my MP and see what can be done. I provided all they wanted and all the documents originated from the UK because my husband income would not count. Why the delay??? they can verify can't they?
> 
> Pannyann and Ob111 and others you are not alone. Praying for a positive news...


Hello, as for the prepaid envelope the same happened to me they sent me an email asking my husband to mail them the prepaid envelope. As for the time it takes for them to process the application, i cant say... Cause they dont explain anything other than it is waiting to be assessed by an ECO. Just hang in there am sure you will hear from them soon, i dont know how the MP process works.


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Hello Pannyann and Ob111 I am in the same situation which is
> 
> I travelled to Nigeria on the 9th of march 2014 with all the supporting document to support my husband for spouse settlement. On getting to Abuja we where told all the documents are now sent to Sheffield (except for his online application form and International passport. Well after his biometrics we submitted his international passport and copy of online form. We sent the other documents to Sheffield without the pre-paid envelope because DHL don't do returns.. Now here is the timeline
> 
> Application submitted online: 10th March 201
> Biometrics done: 11th March 2014
> Document sent: 11th March 2014
> Document arrived in Sheffield: 15th March 2014
> Email from Sheffield asking for the prepaid envelope: 17th March 2014
> Decision email and visa: Still waiting.
> 
> 
> I have emailed several times to find out about the status of the application. I keep getting the reply "It still waiting to be assessed by the ECO." Next week will make it 12 weeks and nothing yet.
> 
> I am so downhearted and don't know how long this is going to take. I understand the fact that Nigerians don't have a good immigration record but why do the innocent get punished for others wrong doing. If by next week I don't hear nothing I will go to my MP and see what can be done. I provided all they wanted and all the documents originated from the UK because my husband income would not count. Why the delay??? they can verify can't they?
> 
> Pannyann and Ob111 and others you are not alone. Praying for a positive news...


Hi it's the same situation as me all docs are from the UK I don't know why the delay I was told by Shrffield three weeks ago his application would be assessed in coming days and we still wait. I do get the Nigeria fraud etc but you are right why are they judging all the same? We have been sparred since February and we have no idea when we will see each other again and that really stress me. 

The visa site has been down for 3 days no idea why! I contacted UKVI and got told no update has been received since 29 April and another said it is in a queue and not been touched. We out a travel date as next week so that he could attend Fathers 70 birthday but that's not going to happen and as my father is unwell with a degenerative illness I doubt they will ever meet. 

MP at 12 weeks is a good idea. I am awaiting a reply from an email I sent tô Sheffield but have heard nothing! I will keep you informed


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Pannyann and other Nigerians have you noticed the ukvac-ng.com website has been unavailable. Thats VFS Nigeria website. Just wondering what is going on there?


Hi yes 3 days it's been saying service Is unavailable I've seen that message over weekends never through the week. Husband called Lekki office but they didn't answer call


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> Hi it's the same situation as me all docs are from the UK I don't know why the delay I was told by Shrffield three weeks ago his application would be assessed in coming days and we still wait. I do get the Nigeria fraud etc but you are right why are they judging all the same? We have been sparred since February and we have no idea when we will see each other again and that really stress me.
> 
> The visa site has been down for 3 days no idea why! I contacted UKVI and got told no update has been received since 29 April and another said it is in a queue and not been touched. We out a travel date as next week so that he could attend Fathers 70 birthday but that's not going to happen and as my father is unwell with a degenerative illness I doubt they will ever meet.
> 
> MP at 12 weeks is a good idea. I am awaiting a reply from an email I sent tô Sheffield but have heard nothing! I will keep you informed



I feel your pain, because I am in the same situation. Let us hang in there and pray for the best....


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> Hi yes 3 days it's been saying service Is unavailable I've seen that message over weekends never through the week. Husband called Lekki office but they didn't answer call[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> VFS is working now ...


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Pannyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi yes 3 days it's been saying service Is unavailable I've seen that message over weekends never through the week. Husband called Lekki office but they didn't answer call[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> VFS is working now ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us know
Click to expand...


----------



## WernerK

Hi Joppa, Nyclon, Shell and everyone. Urgent question if someone can help me please. Sitting at the airport and a comment got me worried. Leaving for uk on my spouse visa on a one way ticket. Do I need a return??? Thanks for any advise!


----------



## Hertsfem

WernerK said:


> Hi Joppa, Nyclon, Shell and everyone. Urgent question if someone can help me please. Sitting at the airport and a comment got me worried. Leaving for uk on my spouse visa on a one way ticket. Do I need a return??? Thanks for any advise!


No you don't! have a safe trip :wave:


----------



## Anxious_wife

sunshine83 said:


> Woooooohoooooo!
> 
> Got my visa today
> 
> i submitted on 15/5/2014 from islamabad, Pakistan. Took 3 weeks.(no priority here)
> 
> Cant describe the happiness and relief I am feeling right now, but I bet a lot of u can relate to it. Its a nightmare process!
> 
> But just an advice for people who are about to apply: when in doubt just ask! ask anyone who has been through this process and the experts(like here on this forum) Also ukvi changes rules everyday(it seems like) so make sure u are up to date!
> 
> Best of luck everyone. Hoping for a happy ending for all of u!


Congrats sunshine, my husband applied last week, I really hope we have a positive response as quickly as you did.

Can somebody provide me with the VFS link to track applications? I can't seem to find it anywhere!

Thanks


----------



## WernerK

Hertsfem said:


> No you don't! have a safe trip :wave:


Thank you so much! No need to stress all the way there then. About to board!!!!


----------



## BunnyLips

WernerK said:


> Thank you so much! No need to stress all the way there then. About to board!!!!


Woohoo!! Safe travels!


----------



## paulincville

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 19 May 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 May 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: 6 June 2014!

Visa in Hand! Arrived this morning! Yay! Only 9 business days with priority processing!

Thanks to everyone on this wonderful site for the help and the answers to never-ending questions I had! I couldn't have done it with out you! Godspeed on all your visas!


----------



## Pallykin

*Great news!*



> Only 9 business days with priority processing!


Congratulations! You must have had a very convincing application. Can you provide details of what you submitted? And do you have departure date yet?


----------



## grasshopper33

paulincville said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 19 May 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 May 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date your visa was received: 6 June 2014!
> 
> Visa in Hand! Arrived this morning! Yay! Only 9 business days with priority processing!
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this wonderful site for the help and the answers to never-ending questions I had! I couldn't have done it with out you! Godspeed on all your visas!


Yey!!!!


----------



## londontown

paulincville said:


> Thanks to everyone on this wonderful site for the help and the answers to never-ending questions I had! I couldn't have done it with out you! Godspeed on all your visas!


excellent news, safe trip


----------



## jherr002

*Visa received!*

I got my visa! There was no letter of acknowledgement that it was issued. It's just stuck there in the passport. But I'm not complaining! Was gonna try and complete the customer survey but my link doesn't work!

All the best to everyone still waiting! Don't lose hope! And keep reading this forum cause it has been so helpful and encouraging.


----------



## paulincville

Pallykin said:


> Congratulations! You must have had a very convincing application. Can you provide details of what you submitted? And do you have departure date yet?


I will be heading to the UK sometime next week. No date yet as I didn't expect my processing to be so quick.

As far as what I submitted...it was just a by-the-book application. I submitted all the documents they asked for. Nothing more, nothing less. I spent weeks getting it together and had each category in a separate envelope to make it easier to process.

Submitted:

Letters of Introduction
Application and Appendix 2
Bank statements (sponsor)
Pay Slips (sponsor)
Work Contract (sponsor)
Letter of Employment (sponsor)
Letter from landlord
Council Tax Statement
Wedding Certificate
Skype Log
Photos (12) with wife and with her family
Travel documents from our previous visits
Passport photos
Travel Itinerary if Approved

I think the key is giving them what they want, nothing more and nothing less. Too much information just muddies the water. I presented it in an easy to read format and it went incredibly smoothly. I stressed hard for several weeks, making sure I ticked every box on the checklist. I think that's the key, leaving no grey areas.

Good luck to everyone awaiting their own good news. I will remain an active member of the site to assist where I can. I'm sure I'm not done asking questions of my own )


----------



## paulincville

I want to give a huge shout out and thank you to Nyclon and Joppa for their invaluable help and patience with this entire nerve wracking process. Couldn't have done it so smoothly without you!


----------



## sfucito

Who here got their official "we received your visa application" e-mail with Priority processing around May 29th? Trying to compare timetables so I don't go bonkers waiting this out. Solidarity! :0)


----------



## keemnal

paulincville said:


> I will be heading to the UK sometime next week. No date yet as I didn't expect my processing to be so quick.
> 
> As far as what I submitted...it was just a by-the-book application. I submitted all the documents they asked for. Nothing more, nothing less. I spent weeks getting it together and had each category in a separate envelope to make it easier to process.
> 
> Submitted:
> 
> Letters of Introduction
> Application and Appendix 2
> Bank statements (sponsor)
> Pay Slips (sponsor)
> Work Contract (sponsor)
> Letter of Employment (sponsor)
> Letter from landlord
> Council Tax Statement
> Wedding Certificate
> Skype Log
> Photos (12) with wife and with her family
> Travel documents from our previous visits
> Passport photos
> Travel Itinerary if Approved
> 
> I think the key is giving them what they want, nothing more and nothing less. Too much information just muddies the water. I presented it in an easy to read format and it went incredibly smoothly. I stressed hard for several weeks, making sure I ticked every box on the checklist. I think that's the key, leaving no grey areas.
> 
> Good luck to everyone awaiting their own good news. I will remain an active member of the site to assist where I can. I'm sure I'm not done asking questions of my own )


Congrats! Just a quick query, was yours a priority application?


----------



## murtle_007

I was granted Indefinite Leave to Remain yesterday. Which is good but almost wasn't granted.
We arrived about 20 minutes earlier than needed to and were allowed in and things got rolling before our scheduled appointment. 
I had two council tax bills from the past year with joint names and two bank letters (different months and years) with joint names plus three other pieces each in separate names and suggested on the form if you couldn't provide six pieces in joint names. I even pointed this out when handing over documents and told it was fine. Well the man doing my case decided he was looking for mail every few months each of the years in my name, as in like 6 pieces a year with my name on. 
He even conceded that he'd struggle amounted enough mail with all his bills etc being paperless. He wasn't being horrible about it but did say he needed to be sure we were legitimate. I don't know if he really wanted more mail or chose us at random to exercise extra precaution by making us sweat.. That what it felt like haha.
But said he was inclined to go ahead with it, and in the end I left allowed to stay. It was going quickly too until then. 
But why would the form say 6 joint pieces, or 4 + 2 each etc if that's too few for the people deciding the case? 
Or did I massively misinterpret what the forms say for documents and get lucky?


----------



## BunnyLips

sfucito said:


> Who here got their official "we received your visa application" e-mail with Priority processing around May 29th? Trying to compare timetables so I don't go bonkers waiting this out. Solidarity! :0)


Me!! I got my email acknowledgment on May 29th that my documents had been received (although they had actually been signed for on May 19th). An email response to our inquiry came through a day later saying my application had not been assigned to an ECO yet - after they'd had my priority application for two full weeks - and that the volume of applications was/is affecting decision times. Clearly, there are people on the forum who are still getting quick decisions (2-3 weeks). I'm just not one of them!

My lease is up June 30 and I'm beginning to squirm and wonder if I need to make arrangements for interim housing. It's a bit nerve wracking. I had thought with the 2-3 week priority decision times as of late, I'd know by now and would be booking travel. Alas, not quite yet! 

It definitely helps to have people to wait with who understand what it's like!


----------



## suziechew

sfucito said:


> Who here got their official "we received your visa application" e-mail with Priority processing around May 29th? Trying to compare timetables so I don't go bonkers waiting this out. Solidarity! :0)


our documents hit sheffield on june 2nd , we did the priority for both visa my fiance and his son ,we had an email on the 4th asking for another appendix 2 for his son ,as i had only sent 1 for my fiance ,as that was what i was informed i needed . i got abit excited over it ,thinking we were being looked at already ,but apparentely they look thru to check u had the all the bits and bobs b4 passing u to a eco ,was slightly let down by that but my fiance is pleased as im bad enough now ,driving him mad "have u heard yet !!":tape:


----------



## paulincville

keemnal said:


> Congrats! Just a quick query, was yours a priority application?


It was indeed a priority application.


----------



## sfucito

BunnyLips said:


> Me!! I got my email acknowledgment on May 29th that my documents had been received (although they had actually been signed for on May 19th). An email response to our inquiry came through a day later saying my application had not been assigned to an ECO yet - after they'd had my priority application for two full weeks - and that the volume of applications was/is affecting decision times. Clearly, there are people on the forum who are still getting quick decisions (2-3 weeks). I'm just not one of them!
> 
> My lease is up June 30 and I'm beginning to squirm and wonder if I need to make arrangements for interim housing. It's a bit nerve wracking. I had thought with the 2-3 week priority decision times as of late, I'd know by now and would be booking travel. Alas, not quite yet!
> 
> It definitely helps to have people to wait with who understand what it's like!


We could be one in the same BunnyLips! Same exact thing happened to me. They had my application long before they sent out the e-mail to me that it had been received. I'm so frustrated :0(


----------



## BunnyLips

sfucito said:


> We could be one in the same BunnyLips! Same exact thing happened to me. They had my application long before they sent out the e-mail to me that it had been received. I'm so frustrated :0(


I think I can hold out about another week before I start getting officially anxious! :lol: Like a lot of us, I've got a bunch of things hanging in a very delicate balance - end of my lease and can't extend, selling my car, booking travel, etc. I had mentally thought I'd have gotten word right around June 1 and would then have a month to wind things down here before traveling on July 1. That time is dwindling rapidly and I miss my husband like mad. I'm trying to keep busy to pass the time. I'm encouraged every time I see someone with a similar time frame get approved. Surely we must be quite near to the top of the pile!


----------



## sfucito

BunnyLips said:


> I think I can hold out about another week before I start getting officially anxious! :lol: Like a lot of us, I've got a bunch of things hanging in a very delicate balance - end of my lease and can't extend, selling my car, booking travel, etc. I had mentally thought I'd have gotten word right around June 1 and would then have a month to wind things down here before traveling on July 1. That time is dwindling rapidly and I miss my husband like mad. I'm trying to keep busy to pass the time. I'm encouraged every time I see someone with a similar time frame get approved. Surely we must be quite near to the top of the pile!


So glad I've found someone with the same timeline. Our package arrived in Sheffield on May 21st. I didn't get any confirmation until May 29th. I would have thought I would have gotten an answer by now. I, like you, really miss my husband, and mom wants to visit me 2nd week of July. So now I'm nervous that I may not have an answer by then. I'll keep an eye on your posts. Hopefully we are at the top of the pile.


----------



## ZJ88

Really wish I would have known about priority... Anyhow is there anyone else still reading who submitted a non-priority Settlement visa in March from the US?


----------



## biscuitt

After months of waiting we've now received our visa. This thread has been a invaluable for information and knowing what others are going through. Here's our timeline:

USA Spouse for UK spouse visa - Non-priority

Application has been received email: March 12th
Emailed for status update / application not yet under review: May 13th
Request for more documents (company tax doc): May 21st
Documents supplied: May 28th
Decision has been made email: June 4th
Package received: June 6th 9am
Partner coming to UK: June 17th 

What a long process! We were informed by the company we used for full representation (Meidvisas) that it would take 10 days non-priority. They also did not request for us to submit that crucial document that was later requested causing a lot of stress and further delay. In hindsight, I would not recommend paying the fee for 3rd party representation. But would recommend paying priority!

Good luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## sfucito

biscuitt said:


> After months of waiting we've now received our visa. This thread has been a invaluable for information and knowing what others are going through. Here's our timeline:
> 
> USA Spouse for UK spouse visa - Non-priority
> 
> Application has been received email: March 12th
> Emailed for status update / application not yet under review: May 13th
> Request for more documents (company tax doc): May 21st
> Documents supplied: May 28th
> Decision has been made email: June 4th
> Package received: June 6th 9am
> Partner coming to UK: June 17th
> 
> What a long process! We were informed by the company we used for full representation (Meidvisas) that it would take 10 days non-priority. They also did not request for us to submit that crucial document that was later requested causing a lot of stress and further delay. In hindsight, I would not recommend paying the fee for 3rd party representation. But would recommend paying priority!
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting!


We used third party representation as well. Everything seemed on the up and up. All of my ducks were in a row, and my visa consultant told me that I most likely would receive an answer in 5 days, as most of their clients do. I've not heard back yet. I know I have to be patient, but I absolutely hate the unknown...especially since the UKBA has had their hands on my application since May 21st. Why they only started processing it on May 29th, I have no idea. They also told me I forgot Appendix 2. Everything was in the package. I swear. There is no way I had forgotten anything. I quadruple checked! I asked my visa consultant. He said they lose things all the time. That doesn't make me feel any better.


----------



## superdiana

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 21 March 2014 (non-priority)
Date biometrics taken: 28 March 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1 April 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (currently at 11 weeks)
Date your visa was received: Asked for an update June 9 and got "still awaiting the assessment"

Hi, Everyone,

I reached out to the UK Visa FAQ and here's the response I thought I should share. I did get guidance from Sheffield directly last week not to upgrade to priority since my application will be reviewed any day, but I wanted to use the FAQ to keep tabs on them so that I don't harass Sheffield directly.

_Thank you for contacting UKVI international Enquiry Service. We have checked the status of the application. It has not been processed and hence no decision has been taken. You can drop us an email in few days time and we can check again for you.*We would like to mention to you that settlement visa applications are delayed at present. There are litigation going and hence the delay. Some application are on hold. Some application are delayed up to 6-9 months.* We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for improvements. Thank you in advance for your time. https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/UKVI-CSAT _

I think we all knew there was litigation going on given the new requirements implemented, but not that it would affect the timeline of a standard application. If anyone is denied based on financial requirement alone, I think it is being held in this litigation case.

Fingers crossed that all March and April non-priorities get looked at soon!


----------



## londontown

superdiana said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 21 March 2014 (non-priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 28 March 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1 April 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (currently at 11 weeks)
> Date your visa was received: Asked for an update June 9 and got "still awaiting the assessment"
> 
> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> I reached out to the UK Visa FAQ and here's the response I thought I should share. I did get guidance from Sheffield directly last week not to upgrade to priority since my application will be reviewed any day, but I wanted to use the FAQ to keep tabs on them so that I don't harass Sheffield directly.
> 
> _Thank you for contacting UKVI international Enquiry Service. We have checked the status of the application. It has not been processed and hence no decision has been taken. You can drop us an email in few days time and we can check again for you.*We would like to mention to you that settlement visa applications are delayed at present. There are litigation going and hence the delay. Some application are on hold. Some application are delayed up to 6-9 months.* We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for improvements. Thank you in advance for your time. https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/UKVI-CSAT _
> 
> I think we all knew there was litigation going on given the new requirements implemented, but not that it would affect the timeline of a standard application. If anyone is denied based on financial requirement alone, I think it is being held in this litigation case.
> 
> Fingers crossed that all March and April non-priorities get looked at soon!


Hi Superdiana,

yep fingers crossed, hang on in there....


----------



## pickleeb

Greetings from England!

I am so happy to be with my husband again, and hoping for the best for all of you! Thank you to everyone on the forum for your help and support - and thanks to Joppa and Nyclon especially for your wisdom and counsel! 

Here is my timeline: 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Wife - Settlement (Priority)
Applied Online: April 21, 2014
Date biometrics taken: April 25, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7 May 2014
Email confirmation of decision from Sheffield office: 27 May 2014 (but not what the decision was); 5 June 2014 (confirming approval)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date your visa was received: 5 June 2014 (via Fed Ex)
Date visa issue/valid from: 20 May 2014


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Thanks*



superdiana said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 21 March 2014 (non-priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 28 March 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1 April 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (currently at 11 weeks)
> Date your visa was received: Asked for an update June 9 and got "still awaiting the assessment"
> 
> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> I reached out to the UK Visa FAQ and here's the response I thought I should share. I did get guidance from Sheffield directly last week not to upgrade to priority since my application will be reviewed any day, but I wanted to use the FAQ to keep tabs on them so that I don't harass Sheffield directly.
> 
> _Thank you for contacting UKVI international Enquiry Service. We have checked the status of the application. It has not been processed and hence no decision has been taken. You can drop us an email in few days time and we can check again for you.*We would like to mention to you that settlement visa applications are delayed at present. There are litigation going and hence the delay. Some application are on hold. Some application are delayed up to 6-9 months.* We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for improvements. Thank you in advance for your time. https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/UKVI-CSAT _
> 
> I think we all knew there was litigation going on given the new requirements implemented, but not that it would affect the timeline of a standard application. If anyone is denied based on financial requirement alone, I think it is being held in this litigation case.
> 
> Fingers crossed that all March and April non-priorities get looked at soon!



Thanks for posting that Super D! It's a new week!:typing::couch2:


----------



## Siclhu_

Before I used to look forward to Fridays...since I applied for the visa, I look forward to Mondays!!! New week...and again dreaming that maybe that this week could be the one, and it will be the one for many ppl out there!
Praying all the best for all of us here!


----------



## sfucito

superdiana said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 21 March 2014 (non-priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 28 March 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1 April 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (currently at 11 weeks)
> Date your visa was received: Asked for an update June 9 and got "still awaiting the assessment"
> 
> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> I reached out to the UK Visa FAQ and here's the response I thought I should share. I did get guidance from Sheffield directly last week not to upgrade to priority since my application will be reviewed any day, but I wanted to use the FAQ to keep tabs on them so that I don't harass Sheffield directly.
> 
> _Thank you for contacting UKVI international Enquiry Service. We have checked the status of the application. It has not been processed and hence no decision has been taken. You can drop us an email in few days time and we can check again for you.*We would like to mention to you that settlement visa applications are delayed at present. There are litigation going and hence the delay. Some application are on hold. Some application are delayed up to 6-9 months.* We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for improvements. Thank you in advance for your time. https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/UKVI-CSAT _
> 
> I think we all knew there was litigation going on given the new requirements implemented, but not that it would affect the timeline of a standard application. If anyone is denied based on financial requirement alone, I think it is being held in this litigation case.
> 
> Fingers crossed that all March and April non-priorities get looked at soon!


Yikes! Does this include priority applications?


----------



## paulincville

sfucito said:


> Yikes! Does this include priority applications?


There is ongoing litigation. Period. Applications are being processed normally, priority included. The litigation covers specific issues which affect very few applicants. Chances are, it has absolutely no impact on you at all.


----------



## maegantee

paulincville said:


> There is ongoing litigation. Period. Applications are being processed normally, priority included. The litigation covers specific issues which affect very few applicants. Chances are, it has absolutely no impact on you at all.


Not to sound snubby.. But why the heck did I pay for priority then?! I don't understand.. Why not just take priority off? I want my money back then.. 

What are the specifics of the litigation? I can't find anything about it anywhere..

It's also day 6 since I've sent my email to UKVI and have yet to receive a response. Day 10 my application has been there. Haven't received any confirmation from them still which I've read isn't necessarily anything to worry about but I'd like some sort of acknowledgement from them!!


----------



## paulincville

maegantee said:


> Not to sound snubby.. But why the heck did I pay for priority then?! I don't understand.. Why not just take priority off? I want my money back then..
> 
> What are the specifics of the litigation? I can't find anything about it anywhere..


I'm not clued in to the specifics. The fact that there is ongoing litigation means that no laws have changed. In other words, it's business as usual for most applicants.

Priority processing is worth the money. I paid for priority and just got my visa Friday, processing took less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Joppa

By litigation they mean the government has appealed against the judgement on financial requirement, and Appeal Court hasn't delivered its judgement yet. So those who fail only because they don't meet the financial requirement are put on hold, rather than rejected, pending the outcome of the court case. Those who meet the financial requirement, and other conditions of the visa, are still being processed in the usual way and visas are being issued.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Hang in there*



maegantee said:


> Not to sound snubby.. But why the heck did I pay for priority then?! I don't understand.. Why not just take priority off? I want my money back then..
> 
> What are the specifics of the litigation? I can't find anything about it anywhere..
> 
> It's also day 6 since I've sent my email to UKVI and have yet to receive a response. Day 10 my application has been there. Haven't received any confirmation from them still which I've read isn't necessarily anything to worry about but I'd like some sort of acknowledgement from them!!


Maegantee- I guarantee you won't regret getting the Priority service. It just sounds like the 
UKVI is just backlogged at the moment. I am also waiting for a reply from an email 6 days ago - just a function of not enough people to handle the workload currently.:frusty:


----------



## Pannyann

maegantee said:


> Not to sound snubby.. But why the heck did I pay for priority then?! I don't understand.. Why not just take priority off? I want my money back then..
> 
> What are the specifics of the litigation? I can't find anything about it anywhere..
> 
> It's also day 6 since I've sent my email to UKVI and have yet to receive a response. Day 10 my application has been there. Haven't received any confirmation from them still which I've read isn't necessarily anything to worry about but I'd like some sort of acknowledgement from them!!


Priority is so worth it we've been waiting since early April have never had any updates from them and when I contacted them they just said my documents were in the Sheffield office. 

I hope you hear soon


----------



## pbnaresh

*Tier 2 Visa*

Country applying from : INDIA
VIsa Type : Tier 2 (General)
VIsa applied on : 27 May , 2014

I heard that normal time to make a decision on TIer 2 Visa is below 15 days (of which 90% in 10 days). ITs been 10 days for me but still i didn't get any update. 

Am I in the remaining 10%  or has the process slowed down?


----------



## HecAlas

Applied Second week of March heard nothing yet......

Its 12weeks at least let me know why it is delayed..

I used the chat service twice paid 4pound, and it is a very ridiculous service as the adviser I was chatting with gave me somebody's else information. Obviously she was chatting with somebody else as well. What a shamble and waste of resources and the grammer too!.

Guess what, the chat option is not available anymore........has been taken down.

Well see how it turns out....


----------



## ZJ88

superdiana said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 21 March 2014 (non-priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 28 March 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1 April 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (currently at 11 weeks)
> Date your visa was received: Asked for an update June 9 and got "still awaiting the assessment"
> 
> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> I reached out to the UK Visa FAQ and here's the response I thought I should share. I did get guidance from Sheffield directly last week not to upgrade to priority since my application will be reviewed any day, but I wanted to use the FAQ to keep tabs on them so that I don't harass Sheffield directly.
> 
> _Thank you for contacting UKVI international Enquiry Service. We have checked the status of the application. It has not been processed and hence no decision has been taken. You can drop us an email in few days time and we can check again for you.*We would like to mention to you that settlement visa applications are delayed at present. There are litigation going and hence the delay. Some application are on hold. Some application are delayed up to 6-9 months.* We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for improvements. Thank you in advance for your time. https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/UKVI-CSAT _
> 
> I think we all knew there was litigation going on given the new requirements implemented, but not that it would affect the timeline of a standard application. If anyone is denied based on financial requirement alone, I think it is being held in this litigation case.
> 
> Fingers crossed that all March and April non-priorities get looked at soon!


Well superdiana, I guess we're both stuck. My email said it was processed but for all I know that doesn't mean anything. I'm going to email them again tonight to see if any more news has come back. Fingers crossed it comes this week or looks like my wedding will be delayed :/ I sure hope we both get an answer soon!


----------



## Ob111

HecAlas said:


> Applied Second week of March heard nothing yet......
> 
> Its 12weeks at least let me know why it is delayed..
> 
> I used the chat service twice paid 4pound, and it is a very ridiculous service as the adviser I was chatting with gave me somebody's else information. Obviously she was chatting with somebody else as well. What a shamble and waste of resources and the grammer too!.
> 
> Guess what, the chat option is not available anymore........has been taken down.
> 
> Well see how it turns out....


The whole process is a Joke.. U can just see the confusion in their processes.. U tell people to go out of the country and apply, but we send all out documents back to the uk. And Nigeria has a British High Commission and Deputy High Commission. Then u charge us a large amount of money.. And cant even hire enough people to do the Job. Or better still train the people you already have. Well i applied may and i got an email that is unlikely i wld be assessed till end of July. Sooo am trying to find various ways to keep myself busy.


----------



## aisha2014

*2 weeks email status not assessed by eco*

Can anyone share light on this please im british citizen my husband egyptian we applied his spouse visa 8 weeks ago, he had email reply from ukvi 27 th may sayin the application hasnt been assessed by eco. Last week 3rd june I had email reply saying no decision has been made waiting to be assessed by eco today 9th june my husband got another reply from ukvi saying application had been processed but the visa application has not been assessed by the eco? has anyone else had this?? Im so confused its been waiting for eco to assess it since 27th may how long does this take to make decision??


----------



## nyclon

aisha2014 said:


> Can anyone share light on this please im british citizen my husband egyptian we applied his spouse visa 8 weeks ago, he had email reply from ukvi 27 th may sayin the application hasnt been assessed by eco. Last week 3rd june I had email reply saying no decision has been made waiting to be assessed by eco today 9th june my husband got another reply from ukvi saying application had been processed but the visa application has not been assessed by the eco? has anyone else had this?? Im so confused its been waiting for eco to assess it since 27th may how long does this take to make decision??


It probably means that it has been opened an organised for the ECO. 

It takes as long as it takes. There is no way to predict.


----------



## HecAlas

Ob111 said:


> The whole process is a Joke.. U can just see the confusion in their processes.. U tell people to go out of the country and apply, but we send all out documents back to the uk. And Nigeria has a British High Commission and Deputy High Commission. Then u charge us a large amount of money.. And cant even hire enough people to do the Job. Or better still train the people you already have. Well i applied may and i got an email that is unlikely i wld be assessed till end of July. Sooo am trying to find various ways to keep myself busy.


Keeping oneself busy is the only way to go about it until they make up their mind what they want to do....

Wishing us good luck....


----------



## Colombia

no news from anyone yet?


----------



## Siclhu_

In my opinion they are trying to assess how long it takes to actually drive people crazy...and certainly our relationships are also being put to the test! Is not only the distance you have to deal with, but the fact that your entire life is on hold, not being able to talk as much because of the time difference, and being together with someone but going to all of the social events on your own  I terribly miss my partner! ;(


----------



## Wife of karim

Could anyone tell me if there is a priority service when applying from Egypt? 
TIA


----------



## SHUVO GIRL

Applied in Sylhet, Bangladesh on 8th of May.
April 2014 they processed 76% of settlement visas in 30 working days.
If that's the case there's a chance I'll hear something by June 20th.

*suspense*


----------



## aisha2014

Wife of karim said:


> Could anyone tell me if there is a priority service when applying from Egypt?
> TIA


Theres no priority service for egypt my husband egyptian and we couldnt have priority


----------



## Joppa

Wife of karim said:


> Could anyone tell me if there is a priority service when applying from Egypt?


Only for non-settlement visas:



> Priority Visa Processing £100 (non-settlement)


Teleperformance Egypt page.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Updated Timeline*

Heard back from Sheffield today; a kindly worded email that said that "We are extremely busy at the moment: Settlement Visas are currently taking at least 12 weeks to process."

Not what we wanted to hear, but it should not be a surprise.


----------



## Pallykin

Touchline Dad how many weeks are you now?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Bad at Math*



Pallykin said:


> Touchline Dad how many weeks are you now?



I filed electronically March 28. Documents officially received by the UKVI: April 4th.

I understand a week is technically 5 business days, so with two long holiday weekends
I would estimate about 10 weeks at this point.:violin:


----------



## maegantee

Touchline Dad said:


> Maegantee- I guarantee you won't regret getting the Priority service. It just sounds like the
> UKVI is just backlogged at the moment. I am also waiting for a reply from an email 6 days ago - just a function of not enough people to handle the workload currently.:frusty:


I hope not! I know how long you guys have been waiting and I couldn't imagine /: it's only been 2 weeks and I'm wanting to hear something! I took it as all applications are on hold, even priority! But phew if they're not!

They replied to my email this morning just saying that they had received my documents and application. Nothing more, nothing less. Intimidating though as it was an ECM not an ECO that replied. Surely makes no difference but I think the fact they acknowledged it's there has just put it into perspective that this is real and it's actually happening!! Lol. Scary!!

Keeping everything crossed you hear soon.. Been checking up on you to see if you've heard anything!


----------



## Pannyann

maegantee said:


> I hope not! I know how long you guys have been waiting and I couldn't imagine /: it's only been 2 weeks and I'm wanting to hear something! I took it as all applications are on hold, even priority! But phew if they're not!
> 
> They replied to my email this morning just saying that they had received my documents and application. Nothing more, nothing less. Intimidating though as it was an ECM not an ECO that replied. Surely makes no difference but I think the fact they acknowledged it's there has just put it into perspective that this is real and it's actually happening!! Lol. Scary!!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed you hear soon.. Been checking up on you to see if you've heard anything!


Hi I also got a reply back today and the email was from ECM which I wondered why? What was interesting they asked for name of passport number and full name, am worried as I wonder why they couldn't find the application by reference number. 

Anyway as it states there very busy I guess I will be waiting about another 4 weeks.


----------



## amschwar

Joppa said:


> By litigation they mean the government has appealed against the judgement on financial requirement, and Appeal Court hasn't delivered its judgement yet. So those who fail only because they don't meet the financial requirement are put on hold, rather than rejected, pending the outcome of the court case. Those who meet the financial requirement, and other conditions of the visa, are still being processed in the usual way and visas are being issued.


I'm worried I'm in this boat. I applied in in February and was told there way a delay due to a policy question they were looking into. Then about a week and a half ago they asked me for more documents to support the financial requirement. I got everything to them this past Thursday and haven't heard anything since. 

My question is, for the applications being put on hold, are the applicants being informed of this or are they just waiting with no reason given? I know we more than meet the financial requirement but I've read so many stories where self-employed people were denied by error or something else strange. I'm very stressed and worry this legal situation could cause another delay.


----------



## sfucito

Touchline Dad said:


> Heard back from Sheffield today; a kindly worded email that said that "We are extremely busy at the moment: Settlement Visas are currently taking at least 12 weeks to process."
> 
> Not what we wanted to hear, but it should not be a surprise.


12 weeks?! Is this Priority as well? If so, I want the money back that I paid in hopes of my application taking 4 weeks or less.


----------



## HecAlas

Applied in March 2014. I got a reply apologising for the delay that my application is still waiting to be considered by an ECO that I should hear something in the coming week and that they cannot do anything to speed up the process. 

Hope for the best...


----------



## ZJ88

Well I finally broke down and called Sheffield today hoping for some help. I was promptly told they do not deal with international requests and sent me to the ukvi-immagration.faq-help.com... Great. So I called them for the 1.27 per minute. After two emails to the same place, one saying it was under consideration the other saying it had been processed, this phone call told me it had not been seen by an ECO and it was sitting in queue! After 12 weeks! I don't understand all the different answers and mystery surrounding this. I am beyond frustrated and almost certain my wedding will now be postponed, not just dealing with frustration but also most likely losing loads of money on reservations and various things. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Applied in March 2014. I got a reply apologising for the delay that my application is still waiting to be considered by an ECO that I should hear something in the coming week and that they cannot do anything to speed up the process.
> 
> Hope for the best...


Good to know they will look at it soon. Hope we all get good outcomes soon


----------



## HecAlas

ZJ88 said:


> Well I finally broke down and called Sheffield today hoping for some help. I was promptly told they do not deal with international requests and sent me to the ukvi-immagration.faq-help.com... Great. So I called them for the 1.27 per minute. After two emails to the same place, one saying it was under consideration the other saying it had been processed, this phone call told me it had not been seen by an ECO and it was sitting in queue! After 12 weeks! I don't understand all the different answers and mystery surrounding this. I am beyond frustrated and almost certain my wedding will now be postponed, not just dealing with frustration but also most likely losing loads of money on reservations and various things. I don't know what to do anymore.


Hello what is your timeline or when did you make your application. 

Thanks.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Not Priority*



sfucito said:


> 12 weeks?! Is this Priority as well? If so, I want the money back that I paid in hopes of my application taking 4 weeks or less.


SFucito-
The 12 weeks is NOT the priority processing time.


----------



## ZJ88

HecAlas said:


> Hello what is your timeline or when did you make your application.
> 
> Thanks.


My Documents arrived in Sheffield March 27th 2014, non-priority.


----------



## HecAlas

ZJ88 said:


> My Documents arrived in Sheffield March 27th 2014, non-priority.


My husbands application arrived a week before yours. Given the reply I got from Sheffield today we should hear next week....

Wishing everybody good luck....


----------



## Hertsfem

So Nigerian visas get processed in Sheffield?


----------



## BunnyLips

I made a priority application that was received more than three weeks ago. I was advised via email it has not been looked at yet and furthermore that there are several priority applications ahead of mine. I've given up trying to comprehend how the system works as a few applications lodged well after mine have already been approved. It's frustrating and costly (in more ways than one) but ultimately, there's nothing to be done about it. I'm trying hard to take the long view - that in five years of our relationship, this is a blip. How much that comforts me depends on the day!


----------



## HecAlas

Hertsfem said:


> So Nigerian visas get processed in Sheffield?


Yes am afraid so is the US and Canada for reasons best known to them.

All other countries are processed in their BHC based in their country. To be honest with you they can not deal with the applications....They are not meeting their processing targets....


----------



## Pannyann

ZJ88 said:


> My Documents arrived in Sheffield March 27th 2014, non-priority.


I'm a couple of weeks behind you both but worryingly the ECM asked for passport number to try and trace my application however Sheffield told me in an email on 25 April all was received on 10 April and linked together


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> So Nigerian visas get processed in Sheffield?


Yes they do all nigerian settlement applications and they do all visa applications including tourist from one particular visa centre in Nigeria.


----------



## sfucito

BunnyLips said:


> I made a priority application that was received more than three weeks ago. I was advised via email it has not been looked at yet and furthermore that there are several priority applications ahead of mine. I've given up trying to comprehend how the system works as a few applications lodged well after mine have already been approved. It's frustrating and costly (in more ways than one) but ultimately, there's nothing to be done about it. I'm trying hard to take the long view - that in five years of our relationship, this is a blip. How much that comforts me depends on the day!


Unfortunately, I think the processing time begins from the time they actually open our package and send the confirmation e-mail. If that's that case, I'll be on day #8. Possibly day #5 because they requested appendix #2, and they didn't confirm that they got it until days after I got my initial "we received your application" e-mail. 

However, as you know, they've had my package in hand since May 21st,. If they had emailed me sooner, I'd be on day #14.


----------



## abci

HecAlas said:


> My husbands application arrived a week before yours. Given the reply I got from Sheffield today we should hear next week....
> 
> Wishing everybody good luck....


My documents was received 1st week of April. Last week I tracked my application and was told that it has been processed but not yet assessed by an ECO.
I hope I also get ''a decision has been made email'' next week.

Good luck to everyone of us waiting, this long wait should come to an end soon.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Yes they do all nigerian settlement applications and they do all visa applications including tourist from one particular visa centre in Nigeria.


They process all visa application made at the Lekki Lagos VAC... And i don't get why we submit application form, the financial requirement appendix, sponsorship undertaking in Nigeria but all our supporting documents go to sheffield. The process is confusing cause Canada n USA send their passport and all documents to Sheffield.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> They process all visa application made at the Lekki Lagos VAC... And i don't get why we submit application form, the financial requirement appendix, sponsorship undertaking in Nigeria but all our supporting documents go to sheffield. The process is confusing cause Canada n USA send their passport and all documents to Sheffield.


Have no idea why that is so we applied in Lekki I wish Ikeja as nobody has applied from their for last two months and last person who did got the answer in 5 days! 

I'm just putting my mind to start of July now


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Have no idea why that is so we applied in Lekki I wish Ikeja as nobody has applied from their for last two months and last person who did got the answer in 5 days!
> 
> I'm just putting my mind to start of July now


I did not know that, maybe you can only make settlement visa applications from Lekki, why has no one applied there in two months. That is d best way to handle it and if it comes before your ready... Im thinking late July/ August for myself.. Sooo no summer vacation... I cant even go to Ghana cause i don't have my passport.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I did not know that, maybe you can only make settlement visa applications from Lekki, why has no one applied there in two months. That is d best way to handle it and if it comes before your ready... Im thinking late July/ August for myself.. Sooo no summer vacation... I cant even go to Ghana cause i don't have my passport.


Don't know why but Ikeja is always less applicants They do accept settlenent as the one they did in 6 days was someone I knew and if apply tourist visa anywhere but Lekki it's dealt with in Naija. 

No summer vacation but am praying the wait will be worth it in the end


----------



## suziechew

sfucito said:


> Unfortunately, I think the processing time begins from the time they actually open our package and send the confirmation e-mail. If that's that case, I'll be on day #8. Possibly day #5 because they requested appendix #2, and they didn't confirm that they got it until days after I got my initial "we received your application" e-mail.
> 
> However, as you know, they've had my package in hand since May 21st,. If they had emailed me sooner, I'd be on day #14.


we sent our package in on 2nd june ,had an email on the 4th saying it was recieved ,they then sent an email straight after asking for appendix 2 (id only sent 1 for fiance and his son and i needed 1 each ) i emailed it back straight away and recieved a email confirming they had it straight away all in one day that was the 4th june and nothing since :ranger:


----------



## bevlin

*My Visa Timeline*

I've been following this forum for the past few weeks and it's been a huge help, so I thought I'd post my timeline.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiancée)
Date application submitted online: 16 April 2014 (non-priority)
Date biometrics taken: 25 April 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (FedEx): 28 April 2014
Email confirmation that application has been received: 1 May 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Upgraded to Priority: 28 May 2014
Email confirmation that my application has been upgraded to Priority: 3 June 2014
Decision has been made email (with tracking number): 10 June 2014

I feel like it's worthwhile noting that I found the UKVI FAQ service to be a complete waste of time. I've emailed, web chatted, and called and was given different vague bits of information every time. I was even told that I was unable to upgrade to priority after I'd already paid for the upgrade! 

The decision email that I received from Sheffield simply stated that a "decision has been made... [and my] application will be despatched shortly". According to the FedEx site, it has already been dispatched and is scheduled for delivery on 12 June 2014 

I used a solicitor to help me with my application, so I'm assuming that this means that it has been approved.


----------



## LizS

I've been looking forward to starting one of these posts myself. 

My common-law spouse had his Biometrics appointment this morning. It's a relief to get that pile of documents out of our hands! I can't imagine how much _more_ stressful this would have been without this awesome forum. Thanks to everyone.

Country applying from: Canada (Vancouver)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (unmarried partner), priority
Date application submitted: June 3, 2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken: June 10, 2014
Date documentation sent: June 10, 2014 by DHL from VFS Global office
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Biometrics staff said process usually takes 3 to 8 weeks, but priority puts it at the shorter end of that. Don't know how the delays I'm reading about here factor in to that.

Good luck to everyone waiting!!
Liz & Steve


----------



## ladyjujubee

Hi everyone. I'm new to this site and have just submitted my fiancee visa to join my future husband in the UK. I'm applying from the United States. I submitted my application online on 15 May 2014. My biometrics was done on the 28th of May and then I mailed the whole package to Sheffield on the 30th of May. I got confirmation from the USPS that my package was delivered on the 3rd of June. I have not yet received any kind of confirmation from Sheffield that they have received it. This makes me very nervous as that is a lot of important documents and I want to know they arrived safely. My application is non-priority. I was wondering if anyone else who applied non-priority could offer any kind of timeline for when they heard from Sheffield? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Pallykin

ladyjujubee said:


> I was wondering if anyone else who applied non-priority could offer any kind of timeline for when they heard from Sheffield? Thanks so much!!


It's looking like 12+ weeks at this point. If you can afford priority, consider upgrading.


----------



## ladyjujubee

Pallykin said:


> It's looking like 12+ weeks at this point. If you can afford priority, consider upgrading.


Thank you so much! Am I able to upgrade to priority even though my application has been mailed in? If so, how do I go about doing so? Thank you for your help!


----------



## ZJ88

Well everybody thank you for all the support. After trying to communicate with Sheffield and being shutdown and recieving no answers I've decided I have nothing more to do but to wait it out. I'm at 11 weeks waiting and have two more before I will have to rearrange our wedding plans. I've decided I can't do anything else and so I'm going to do my best not to worry about it. Thank you again and good luck to everyone!


----------



## HecAlas

Hello all, got another reply today saying the processing would take another 6-7 working days. Those of us that applied in March 2014 non priority we should hear soon.

Goodluck...


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Hello all, got another reply today saying the processing would take another 6-7 working days. Those of us that applied in March 2014 non priority we should hear soon.
> 
> Goodluck...


Good to hear you've got some more information I'm not thinking I will hear to mid to late July at this rate. I replied them yesterday but don't know how long it will take for them to open that email last one was 6 days for response. Wishing you all the best and hope the wait is soon over for you


----------



## HecAlas

Thanks Pannyann hope we all hear soon. They actually apologised for the time taken to get back (6days) to me. They have a backlog, but what I dont seem to understand is how come someone who applied in April 2014 non priority has got their visa? I asked them and they said every case is dealt with in its own merit. Its not fare at all. They should go by the order they get the applications in terms of non priority.

I honestly wish everyone goodluck...


----------



## chiefteaofficer

HecAlas said:


> They have a backlog, but what I dont seem to understand is how come someone who applied in April 2014 non priority has got their visa? I asked them and they said every case is dealt with in its own merit. Its not fare at all. They should go by the order they get the applications in terms of non priority.


Every single application is totally unique. Every country is dealt with separately from the next, so that's one thing. Every application has its own quirks. Some people may barely meet the requirements, some may be missing documents that are explicitly required, if you've hired a lawyer who has prepared hundreds of applications before your application may be perfectly laid out and therefore very easy for the ECO to go through, some cases are much more straight forward than others (ie a husband joining his wife in the UK and they have been married for 25 years and have lived together for 27 years and they have several children together and they don't really have much to "prove" in the way of a genuine/subsisting relationship), some people make £150,000/year and some make £18,600 with nothing in savings. It's a complex process and people are putting together a complex set of documents to be reviewed. There is no way to know the person's case who got their visa so quickly - maybe their case was straight forward. It could be that they got very lucky. It doesn't seem fair, but hardly anything about the entire immigration process is fair. The whole reason behind any of the people in this forum having to apply for a visa in the first place is simply because they were born in a different country from the one they want to be in. That's not really fair either, but just the reality of what we're all dealing with. I hope your application gets processed quickly. I haven't applied yet and I'm preparing for the worst - that my husband and I could be apart for 4-5 months from the time we do apply.


----------



## SHUVO GIRL

Me and my husband have been a part for almost 2 years now. He's visited me 3 times though since the marriage, but 2 weeks every 6 months is not enough 

We're hoping to hear something by the end of June. 

It's true about the processing. Each case will be treated on its own merit and depending on other circumstances. 
My husband's immigration barrister said if we had applied 10 years ago we would've got the spouse visa in 2 weeks but nowadays it doesn't matter if you have a flawless application; you'll join a long waiting list.


----------



## HecAlas

chiefteaofficer said:


> Every single application is totally unique. Every country is dealt with separately from the next, so that's one thing. Every application has its own quirks. Some people may barely meet the requirements, some may be missing documents that are explicitly required, if you've hired a lawyer who has prepared hundreds of applications before your application may be perfectly laid out and therefore very easy for the ECO to go through, some cases are much more straight forward than others (ie a husband joining his wife in the UK and they have been married for 25 years and have lived together for 27 years and they have several children together and they don't really have much to "prove" in the way of a genuine/subsisting relationship), some people make £150,000/year and some make £18,600 with nothing in savings. It's a complex process and people are putting together a complex set of documents to be reviewed. There is no way to know the person's case who got their visa so quickly - maybe their case was straight forward. It could be that they got very lucky. It doesn't seem fair, but hardly anything about the entire immigration process is fair. The whole reason behind any of the people in this forum having to apply for a visa in the first place is simply because they were born in a different country from the one they want to be in. That's not really fair either, but just the reality of what we're all dealing with. I hope your application gets processed quickly. I haven't applied yet and I'm preparing for the worst - that my husband and I could be apart for 4-5 months from the time we do apply.


I said non-priority. Would you like it if you were in a supermarket queue and some other person jumps in front of you? I guess not same should apply here. Thats all I am saying. This application is for my husband. The country has got noting to do with anything. They are bad people everywhere. Deal with the application based on the documents you have in front of you. If not satisfied verify they are all documents from the UK except degree certificate thats what I stand for.


----------



## HecAlas

chiefteaofficer said:


> Every single application is totally unique. Every country is dealt with separately from the next, so that's one thing. Every application has its own quirks. Some people may barely meet the requirements, some may be missing documents that are explicitly required, if you've hired a lawyer who has prepared hundreds of applications before your application may be perfectly laid out and therefore very easy for the ECO to go through, some cases are much more straight forward than others (ie a husband joining his wife in the UK and they have been married for 25 years and have lived together for 27 years and they have several children together and they don't really have much to "prove" in the way of a genuine/subsisting relationship), some people make £150,000/year and some make £18,600 with nothing in savings. It's a complex process and people are putting together a complex set of documents to be reviewed. There is no way to know the person's case who got their visa so quickly - maybe their case was straight forward. It could be that they got very lucky. It doesn't seem fair, but hardly anything about the entire immigration process is fair. The whole reason behind any of the people in this forum having to apply for a visa in the first place is simply because they were born in a different country from the one they want to be in. That's not really fair either, but just the reality of what we're all dealing with. I hope your application gets processed quickly. I haven't applied yet and I'm preparing for the worst - that my husband and I could be apart for 4-5 months from the time we do apply.


I wish you all the best when you apply and I am sure you would understand how it feels then to wait to be with a cherished one.


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Thanks Pannyann hope we all hear soon. They actually apologised for the time taken to get back (6days) to me. They have a backlog, but what I dont seem to understand is how come someone who applied in April 2014 non priority has got their visa? I asked them and they said every case is dealt with in its own merit. Its not fare at all. They should go by the order they get the applications in terms of non priority.
> 
> I honestly wish everyone goodluck...


I feel the same frustration but hopefully this time next week you will have your answer and hubby can soon be with you. I sent so much information to Sheffield the post office thought I was joking! 

Best of luck


----------



## chiefteaofficer

HecAlas said:


> I said non-priority. Would you like it if you were in a supermarket queue and some other person jumps in front of you? I guess not same should apply here. Thats all I am saying. This application is for my husband. The country has got noting to do with anything. They are bad people everywhere. Deal with the application based on the documents you have in front of you. If not satisfied verify they are all documents from the UK except degree certificate thats what I stand for.


I didn't say anything about priority vs non-priority. 

And unfortunately that's just not how they process applications (in the order received). I mean, not exactly anyway. To some degree that is how it works, but not entirely. The country does actually have something to do with it. Each country is processed separately and scrutinised differently to other countries. That may not be fair, but that's the reality. I agree with you, there are bad people everywhere, but they don't scrutinise every application in an identical fashion. Just like they don't develop car insurance rates based on the same formula for everyone.


----------



## Pannyann

chiefteaofficer said:


> I didn't say anything about priority vs non-priority.
> 
> And unfortunately that's just not how they process applications (in the order received). I mean, not exactly anyway. To some degree that is how it works, but not entirely. The country does actually have something to do with it. Each country is processed separately and scrutinised differently to other countries. That may not be fair, but that's the reality. I agree with you, there are bad people everywhere, but they don't scrutinise every application in an identical fashion. Just like they don't develop car insurance rates based on the same formula for everyone.


Really it should be the same rules for all as the guidelines don't change for each country. However I am aware how some countries and individuals are treated differently!


----------



## HecAlas

chiefteaofficer said:


> I didn't say anything about priority vs non-priority.
> 
> And unfortunately that's just not how they process applications (in the order received). I mean, not exactly anyway. To some degree that is how it works, but not entirely. The country does actually have something to do with it. Each country is processed separately and scrutinised differently to other countries. That may not be fair, but that's the reality. I agree with you, there are bad people everywhere, but they don't scrutinise every application in an identical fashion. Just like they don't develop car insurance rates based on the same formula for everyone.


Seach your heart and if you think its right because of the country I wish you good luck. Got better things to use my intelligence on...


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> Really it should be the same rules for all as the guidelines don't change for each country. However I am aware how some countries and individuals are treated differently!


You are very right ...


----------



## Joppa

It's called profiling and targeting. If statistically some nationals commit more visa fraud and immigration offences, the government is going to allocate more time scrutinising applications from the same country/nationals, just as police send more patrols in high-crime areas to arrest criminals and deter crime.
Yes, it the same rules for all, but if certain nationals are more conspicuous in breaking them than others, it would be irresponsible not to target them. This isn't discrimination, but common sense.


----------



## Joppa

I must add that there are good, honest people everywhere, and it's too bad they are tarred with the same brush just because of what some of their fellow citizens get up to, but you have to draw a line somewhere and the government must use their limited resources intelligently and efficiently to run a visa service. It's a choice between scrutinising everyone and making everyone wait 6 months (I believe this is the US practice), or to target their resources so that people who shouldn't come to UK are detected and stopped.


----------



## HecAlas

I agree with your comment and this is what I stand for, as a well rounded individual in a civilised society...


----------



## sfucito

Today marks 3 weeks. Yes...3 full weeks since my application received. I've heard nothing from the UKBA. Nothing! Today is a rough day for me. I just want to be with my husband. Why is my priority application taking so long?! This is ridiculous. I even hired a visa consultant who helped my make sure my ducks were are in a row. Everything looked perfect. All I'm waiting for is that rubber stamp in my passport. Sorry...just venting


----------



## Pannyann

Joppa said:


> I must add that there are good, honest people everywhere, and it's too bad they are tarred with the same brush just because of what some of their fellow citizens get up to, but you have to draw a line somewhere and the government must use their limited resources intelligently and efficiently to run a visa service. It's a choice between scrutinising everyone and making everyone wait 6 months (I believe this is the US practice), or to target their resources so that people who shouldn't come to UK are detected and stopped.


I agree with you completely however I must say in my line if work nearly every Imigration issue I deal with does not come from the high risk countries. 

Anyway on another point Joppa as Sheffield is now experience high delays and we are entering the busy period do most of the specified times for replying get passed as in an email from UKVI international helpline stated settlement replies are between 12 and 24 weeks? 

Thanks


----------



## Pannyann

:bathbaby:


sfucito said:


> Today marks 3 weeks. Yes...3 full weeks since my application received. I've heard nothing from the UKBA. Nothing! Today is a rough day for me. I just want to be with my husband. Why is my priority application taking so long?! This is ridiculous. I even hired a visa consultant who helped my make sure my ducks were are in a row. Everything looked perfect. All I'm waiting for is that rubber stamp in my passport. Sorry...just venting


Hi I had an email back and they just said they are extremely busy at the moment. One of the others on here might have more if an idea on priority applications


----------



## Pannyann

:hand:


HecAlas said:


> I agree with your comment and this is what I stand for, as a well rounded individual in a civilised society...


Did you apply in Lagos or Abuja?


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> :hand:
> 
> Did you apply in Lagos or Abuja?


Abuja...


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Abuja...


Ok thanks we applied in Lagos.i just wandered if it made any difference


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> Ok thanks we applied in Lagos.i just wandered if it made any difference


Dont think so...


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Dont think so...


No I didn't either but other half always thought Abuja was quicker atleast the wait will be less on the mind when World Cup starts


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> No I didn't either but other half always thought Abuja was quicker atleast the wait will be less on the mind when World Cup starts


I taught so too ,because last year July my cousin applied for her husband from Abuja and it took 4weeks to get the visa and all the supporting documents were submitted in Abuja. This Sheffield issue started sometime after July last year making everything very long and hard to comprehend. I guess so too, the world cup would get us busy....

Praying for success so that it would be worth it at the end...


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> I taught so too ,because last year July my cousin applied for her husband from Abuja and it took 4weeks to get the visa and all the supporting documents were submitted in Abuja. This Sheffield issue started in January this year making everything very long and hard to comprehend. I guess so too, the world cup would get us busy....
> 
> Praying for success so that it would be worth it at the end...


Thanks yes I think he knew someone who got it fast last year. When this is all done I feel like taking a nice holiday then I realised he can't go abroad without applying another visa so will maybe go around UK. 

Yep the wait will be worth it in the end


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

HecAlas said:


> I said non-priority. Would you like it if you were in a supermarket queue and some other person jumps in front of you? I guess not same should apply here. Thats all I am saying. This application is for my husband. The country has got noting to do with anything. They are bad people everywhere. Deal with the application based on the documents you have in front of you. If not satisfied verify they are all documents from the UK except degree certificate thats what I stand for.


But the applications _are_ based on merit - they always have been... some take longer to process than others for the reasons given by Joppa.

When I applied for my fiancée visa 2 years ago (my application paperwork/biometrics was received in New York on July 6 and acknowledged on the 12th), the average _non-priority_ waiting time was 11 working days (man, those were the days for North American applications *sigh* ... priority turnaround in _48 hours_ and non-priority turnaround in just over 2 calendar weeks.... then July 9th happened and that's how we got to where we are today). 

I received notification that 8 working days after my package was acknowledged/organised my application had been approved... I'm sure that there were applications received before mine that were still being looked at when I received that email, but based upon the information my (now) husband and I supplied, the ECO decided that we had enough to prove that our case was genuine and that I had no ulterior motive in coming to the UK. There was no "queue jumping' on my part, and I certainly did not pay for priority handling (we were trying to save for a wedding and just barely made it into both the "Old Rules" and the 90 days before I intended on arriving in the UK)... my documents were subject to the same scrutiny as everyone else but because my situation was fairly straight forward and everything that they had asked for had been submitted, it was easier (i.e. less time consuming) to complete the adjudication of my application than the average.

Good luck to you... I hope you hear back soon.


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> Thanks yes I think he knew someone who got it fast last year. When this is all done I feel like taking a nice holiday then I realised he can't go abroad without applying another visa so will maybe go around UK.
> 
> Yep the wait will be worth it in the end





WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> But the applications _are_ based on merit - they always have been... some take longer to process than others for the reasons given by Joppa.
> 
> When I applied for my fiancée visa 2 years ago (my application paperwork/biometrics was received in New York on July 6 and acknowledged on the 12th), the average _non-priority_ waiting time was 11 working days (man, those were the days for North American applications *sigh* ... priority turnaround in _48 hours_ and non-priority turnaround in just over 2 calendar weeks.... then July 9th happened and that's how we got to where we are today).
> 
> I received notification that 8 working days after my package was acknowledged/organised my application had been approved... I'm sure that there were applications received before mine that were still being looked at when I received that email, but based upon the information my (now) husband and I supplied, the ECO decided that we had enough to prove that our case was genuine and that I had no ulterior motive in coming to the UK. There was no "queue jumping' on my part, and I certainly did not pay for priority handling (we were trying to save for a wedding and just barely made it into both the "Old Rules" and the 90 days before I intended on arriving in the UK)... my documents were subject to the same scrutiny as everyone else but because my situation was fairly straight forward and everything that they had asked for had been submitted, it was easier (i.e. less time consuming) to complete the adjudication of my application than the average.
> 
> Good luck to you... I hope you hear back soon.



Thanks but you never know until your application gets processed and you hear from before anyone could ascertain if it is straightforward or not...Its all good...nothing comes easy. .


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

But you were just complaining two pages ago about how it wasn't fair that someone who applied after you has received their visa but you have not.

I'm just trying to show you that the UKBA processes each and every application on its own merit, no matter what country the applicant is from, and based upon the reasons Joppa gave a few posts ago, some applications take longer to process than others, even within the same hub, and also for various reasons not related to profiling and targeting.... after all, I'm sure that there were American and Canadian applicants who were still waiting for decisions when I received my visa and although it was a comparatively short wait, it was an arduous wait nonetheless... you spend all of this time and money to have your future happiness decided by a group of unknown people in a far off city. I can fully understand how frustrating it is to have to wait for an answer, and ask that you be patient while they take the time to consider what you have sent to them.


----------



## HecAlas

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> But you were just complaining two pages ago about how it wasn't fasterhat someone who applied after you has received their visa but you have not.
> 
> I'm just trying to show you that the UKBA processes each and every application on its own merit, no matter what country the applicant is from, and based upon the reasons Joppa gave a few posts ago, some applications take longer to process than others, even within the same hub, and also for various reasons not related to profiling and targeting.... after all, I'm sure that there were American and Canadian applicants who were still waiting for decisions when I received my visa and although it was a comparatively short wait, it was an arduous wait nonetheless... you spend all of this time and money to have your future happiness decided by a group of unknown people in a far off city. I can fully understand how frustrating it is to have to wait for an answer, and ask that you be patient while they take the time to consider what you have sent to them.


I was not complaining, exercising my freedom of speech. Not because some applications are processed faster than others means nothing. It is still going to be processed and whatever the outcome I would keep on because my husband has the right to be here for his son and wife. Just like any other family in the same boat.

You cant say because you did not have to wait for 3month and how long do you think it takes to look at the documents and make a decision? 

Good luck everyone still waiting because only you can understand how it feels like each passing day without your loved one...


----------



## Pallykin

Joppa, when would you guesstimate that the summer visa rush might start to abate?

I just saw a video of Theresa May on The Guardian website - she was saying that they are increasing resources at the passport offices and extending hours to deal with the backlog. Any chance they would do that for Sheffield? Or is the visa backlog low priority? I haven't read about it anywhere except here.


----------



## mashefun

Country applying from: Netherlands
Type of visa applied for: EEA FP
Date application submitted (online or in person): 20th May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 26th May 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Not sure
Office location processing your visa: Amsterdam
Projected timeline given: 5-10 days
Date your visa was received: 11 June 2014


----------



## Pannyann

Pallykin said:


> Joppa, when would you guesstimate that the summer visa rush might start to abate?
> 
> I just saw a video of Theresa May on The Guardian website - she was saying that they are increasing resources at the passport offices and extending hours to deal with the backlog. Any chance they would do that for Sheffield? Or is the visa backlog low priority? I haven't read about it anywhere except here.


Hi I also saw on the news about the passport issue but have not seen anything on the visa issue. I remember reading here a while back and skmeone got an answe late in the evening and another on Saturday so I think at that point they were working longer


----------



## Ob111

HecAlas said:


> I was not complaining, exercising my freedom of speech. Not because some applications are processed faster than others means nothing. It is still going to be processed and whatever the outcome I would keep on because my husband has the right to be here for his son and wife. Just like any other family in the same boat.
> 
> You cant say because you did not have to wait for 3month and how long do you think it takes to look at the documents and make a decision?
> 
> Good luck everyone still waiting because only you can understand how it feels like each passing day without your loved one...


I think the person that got a decision was Non-priority and upgraded to priority, got decision has been made email June 10th or sooo... Just be patient i knw the wait is harder when ur almost at d end cause now ur worried about the decision.. Hopefully u hear good news soon, and put this all behind u


----------



## Pallykin

*This is NOT good news*

I unfortunately just read that they are retraining 100 visa and immigration staff so they can process passport renewals instead.

Passport Office to get 100 more staff to cope with backlog of applications | Politics | theguardian.com


----------



## rjackso8

*Waiting.....*

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online April 22
Date biometrics taken: April 24
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 15
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12-34 weeks (!)
Date your visa was received: Waiting

I sent my application at New York first (I didn't find this website soon enough!) so I lost the 2 weeks it took them to send it back to me, but it doesn't seem like it would have made a huge difference. Some days I'm very tempted to pay for the priority service, but I'm so nervous something will go wrong and it will be a waste of money in the end. I can only hope that when someone DOES get around to looking at my application, the amount of supporting documents I sent makes it a very easy decision for them!


----------



## Joppa

Yes, passport applicants are UK voters too so they don't want to upset them too much before General Election next May, while visa applicants are foreigners with no voting rights (though their UK partners have). Cynical view but entirely believable. Also delaying visa processing slows down rate of migration which wins votes. So don't expect much positive action. 
Peak of visa applications continues over the summer.


----------



## Pallykin

Here's an article from February 2013 about the massive backlog of spouse visas then. It actually sounds worse than now... I think the stories of the people affected are touching and very familiar.

Border agency backlog keeps Britons and their foreign spouses in limbo | UK news | The Guardian


----------



## gatrgurl305

rjackso8 said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online April 22
> Date biometrics taken: April 24
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 15
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12-34 weeks (!)
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> I sent my application at New York first (I didn't find this website soon enough!) so I lost the 2 weeks it took them to send it back to me, but it doesn't seem like it would have made a huge difference. Some days I'm very tempted to pay for the priority service, but I'm so nervous something will go wrong and it will be a waste of money in the end. I can only hope that when someone DOES get around to looking at my application, the amount of supporting documents I sent makes it a very easy decision for them!


I cant believe they quoted 12-34 weeks! That's crazy. 

I was quoted 12 weeks on May 1st. They must be really behind. I think priority may save 4-8 weeks. If you can spare, then save the $510. If you can't, pay it and know that you've done all that you can to be with your loved one.


----------



## thesmokies

thesmokies said:


> Country of Origin: USA
> Office Processing: Sheffield
> Email Confirmation: March 26, 2014
> Visa Decision: Non yet
> Non-Priority


still waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KCambs

Hey guys, just a quick question if anyone can help, didn't think it justified its own thread.

I have all the documents I need for my wife's spouse visa except some bank statements that should arrive tomorrow or Friday. I'll then courier all these over to my wife.

However, to get the ball rolling, we just finished up the online application on Visa4UK website. 

If I press "Submit my application" do I have to book her appointment for biometrics right away or do I have a timescale between when I press the button and when she has to do it?

Just in case my supporting documents take longer than expected to reach her.

Thanks.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Man*



thesmokies said:


> still waiting :fingerscrossed:


You have to be next in queue. Hang in there-:smash:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Pretty sure*



KCambs said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question if anyone can help, didn't think it justified its own thread.
> 
> I have all the documents I need for my wife's spouse visa except some bank statements that should arrive tomorrow or Friday. I'll then courier all these over to my wife.
> 
> However, to get the ball rolling, we just finished up the online application on Visa4UK website.
> 
> If I press "Submit my application" do I have to book her appointment for biometrics right away or do I have a timescale between when I press the button and when she has to do it?
> 
> Just in case my supporting documents take longer than expected to reach her.
> 
> Thanks.



I am pretty sure if you press submit application you need to pay and make your biometric appointment at that time. Keep in mind you also have 2 weeks from the time to book your biometric appointment to the time Sheffield receives your documents. Hopefully a Mod will come on and confirm this. Good Luck


----------



## KCambs

Touchline Dad said:


> I am pretty sure if you press submit application you need to pay and make your biometric appointment at that time. Keep in mind you also have 2 weeks from the time to book your biometric appointment to the time Sheffield receives your documents. Hopefully a Mod will come on and confirm this. Good Luck


Thanks, I submitted it to test the water and it let me confirm the application and sign it without having to pay or book appointment immediately.

So I might leave it like this until I courier my documents out just in case, hopefully living it in limbo for a few days won't mess anything up :fingerscrossed:


----------



## keemnal

ladyjujubee said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this site and have just submitted my fiancee visa to join my future husband in the UK. I'm applying from the United States. I submitted my application online on 15 May 2014. My biometrics was done on the 28th of May and then I mailed the whole package to Sheffield on the 30th of May. I got confirmation from the USPS that my package was delivered on the 3rd of June. I have not yet received any kind of confirmation from Sheffield that they have received it. This makes me very nervous as that is a lot of important documents and I want to know they arrived safely. My application is non-priority. I was wondering if anyone else who applied non-priority could offer any kind of timeline for when they heard from Sheffield? Thanks so much!!


Mine was similar. Received 27th May acc to Fedex and I got a confirmation email 9th June. Hope that helps.


----------



## Minniem

Why do some people get email confirmations later than others? I've seen people get email confirmations the next day of their application being delivered and some it takes a couple of business days. Does that mean that when they email you right away that your application is given to an ECO?


----------



## JrmHarding

I think that it is extremely hard to determine any solid reasons as to 'why' for anything visa related really. Every office is different, every courier is different. Fedex really is the best in regards to information on tracking and normally an office will pick up their mail from their local Fedex depot and notify the applicant. This, however, won't always be the procedure because there really isn't anything set in stone. 

It is soul destroying when you don't hear whats going on, I've been in the same boat when we couldn't track our application properly. One thing i think is always worth doing, is upgrading to priority if you can. Its definitely worth the extra money for peace of mind alone.


----------



## thesmokies

Touchline Dad said:


> You have to be next in queue. Hang in there-:smash:


I hope so:juggle:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Bummer!*



thesmokies said:


> I hope so:juggle:



I saw you posted and I thought you got your Visa!!:confused2::smash::boom:opcorn::director::amen::clap2:


----------



## Ob111

Has anyone heard back this week, priority and non-priority... Cause all thru May there was always good news... Dis week seems to have slowed down....


----------



## gatrgurl305

Ob111 said:


> Has anyone heard back this week, priority and non-priority... Cause all thru May there was always good news... Dis week seems to have slowed down....


Ob111 you read my mind....

Anyone non-priority decisions for settlement visas made? If so, what date were your apps received in Sheffield? 

I'm trying to figure out if they are still working on March apps or if they have moved onto April, especially for settlement visas from the US. My app was received May 1st.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Still on March*



gatrgurl305 said:


> Ob111 you read my mind....
> 
> Anyone non-priority decisions for settlement visas made? If so, what date were your apps received in Sheffield?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if they are still working on March apps or if they have moved onto April, especially for settlement visas from the US. My app was received May 1st.




I know the Smokies is still waiting…late March


----------



## superdiana

I feel like we haven't moved since last week. Have things come to a complete halt in Sheffield???

If the late March ppl haven't heard, my April 1 isn't on deck yet. I don't want to cancel my vacation to Hawaii in July! I never thought when I submitted THREE months ago that I wouldn't get my passport back in time.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Yes having to surrender your passport is no fun. I had to apply for an enhanced license to be able to cross the border into Canada for an upcoming trip.


----------



## superdiana

gatrgurl305 said:


> Yes having to surrender your passport is no fun. I had to apply for an enhanced license to be able to cross the border into Canada for an upcoming trip.


I applied for an EDL, but it's going to be expensive to change both mine and my husbands complicated itineraries. Buying a ticket out of Buffalo right now is more expensive than if I had originally paid for priority :heh: And of course when I inquired about that, it was too late.


----------



## Pallykin

*A pattern to approvals?*



superdiana said:


> I feel like we haven't moved since last week. Have things come to a complete halt in Sheffield???


I had noticed that for the last two weeks that people were getting notifications on Tuesday that their application had been processed, and then they were receiving them on Friday. I was wondering if this was a pattern... But I suppose there are only a finite number of us following this thread, so without a doubt people *are* getting visa notifications this week... we just don't know about it.


----------



## SushiMonster

If you're not aware, the UK Passport office has a huge backlog of passport application. To try and get those processed they have been moving people around at the home office including 100 people from Visa and Immigration section. Which can't be good from all of us waiting for visa's. Not sure if I can post links in the forum but if you do a google search on 'passport office 100 staff' it will be the first news story.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Thanks but..*



SushiMonster said:


> If you're not aware, the UK Passport office has a huge backlog of passport application. To try and get those processed they have been moving people around at the home office including 100 people from Visa and Immigration section. Which can't be good from all of us waiting for visa's. Not sure if I can post links in the forum but if you do a google search on 'passport office 100 staff' it will be the first news story.


Thanks for the tip, but if you check Page #438 on this thread, entry #4376 by Pallykin, you will find the link. Just saying'.:welcome:


----------



## SushiMonster

:der:

DUH! Sorry, I've been reading so many news stories and forums posts about the wait times I forgot I read it here first.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*No worries*



SushiMonster said:


> :der:
> 
> DUH! Sorry, I've been reading so many news stories and forums posts about the wait times I forgot I read it here first.



It's ok…unfortunately some of us wake up with coffee and this Forum every day (and have for the last few months). Good Luck!


----------



## Pallykin

Touchline Dad said:


> Thanks for the tip, but if you check Page #438 on this thread, entry #4376 by Pallykin, you will find the link. Just saying'.:welcome:


I think it bears repeating. If they think they're solving the passport problem by creating an even bigger visa backlog, they're in for a bad surprise. There was a big brouhaha in early 2013 about the visa backlog keeping UK citizens apart from their loved ones.

Someone commented elsewhere that the passport agency keeps moving their benchmarks out and in that way they can deny there's a backlog. It's only a little white lie... They've basically been doing the same with the visas. The backlog grows by a few weeks as everyone's applications sits in the queue, and the people involved are separated from their loved ones. 

A similar passport crisis took place in the US a number of years ago when the US started requiring passports for all travelers to Canada, Mexico, and the Caribbean. Even now, standard processing time for a US passport renewal is 4-6 weeks. Governmental agency don't have the flexibility to change in response to demand.


----------



## thesmokies

Touchline Dad said:


> I saw you posted and I thought you got your Visa!!:confused2::smash::boom:opcorn::director::amen::clap2:


maybe tomorrow


----------



## ladyjujubee

keemnal said:


> Mine was similar. Received 27th May acc to Fedex and I got a confirmation email 9th June. Hope that helps.


Yes thank you! I just got the confirmation email yesterday on the 11th June. They gave me a timelineof 95% are processed in 12 weeks and 100% in 24 weeks. So it's looking to be a bit of a wait. I'm considering upgrading to priority but I'm not exactly sure how to go about doing that.


----------



## Pallykin

I'm helping out a friend who's just started the process of doing the research preparatory to applying for an Ancestry Visa. Are the time lines for priority and non priority of 4 weeks and 12+ weeks for spouse/partner visas, or does this also reflect the processing times for Ancestry Visas? My friend is applying from Canada, and she has a teaching job lined up for September, so she's got a hard deadline.


----------



## Joppa

No. Ancestry visas like other non-settlement visas are processed in NYC, and as of April, it is taking around 2-3 weeks.


----------



## chiefteaofficer

Pallykin said:


> A similar passport crisis took place in the US a number of years ago when the US started requiring passports for all travelers to Canada, Mexico, and the Caribbean. Even now, standard processing time for a US passport renewal is 4-6 weeks. Governmental agency don't have the flexibility to change in response to demand.


I don't know if this is the time you are referring to but I had to renew my passport in 2007 (to go to UK funny enough) and I applied for my passport at the end of February in order to be able to travel by July 1. It ended up being so close to the date that I contacted the agency and said that I had heard nothing and hadn't gotten my passport yet and they told me to come down to the physical office and reapply, pay again for rush processing, and got my passport rushed through in about a week's time because it was close my travel date (this wasn't poor planning on my part, but the fact that they don't really "let" you try to contact them until you are within X days of your travel date and haven't gotten your passport yet). The woman looked up what the issue was with my passport and said it was just sitting in the warehouse (or whatever) in New York waiting to be mailed to me but not actually going anywhere. So I applied in February and didn't get a passport by July. And we're talking about a PASSPORT not a visa. Insane. I think this was the peak of the bad processing as far as I know, but maybe it got worse after this? :doh:


----------



## ZJ88

thesmokies said:


> maybe tomorrow


Let me know asap if you hear anything, I'm only a day behind you and should follow you if you hear back.


----------



## ZJ88

Though I have attempted to let things go and not stress about this visa, I cannot. So in explanation, My documents were recieved Mar. 27th, figuring in the worst case scenario for shipping, I have until next friday to recieve a decision email before having to cancel my wedding. Also, hearing that visa workers are being used to process passports now worries me even more. Therefore, I am trying one last ditch effort to find any way possible to help things along that I may not have tried.

List of things tried:
-Using the UKVI-international.faq-help.com email/Phone Service.
Result: 1st Email, Status recieved and under consideration.
2nd Email, Application has been processed, no decision.
3rd Email, A general explanation of processing times.
1st Phone Call, Directed to third party help centre, paid $10, found out that my application has not even been seen by an ECO.

-Attempted to call Sheffield Direct on their general Visa Enquiries Phone number.
Result: Was told they do not accept international enquiries, Directed to UKVI site.

-Fiance/sponsor attempted to call Sheffield.
Result: Was told they could only disclose information to applicant.

-Complaint email sent to Sheffield office over absolutely no communication/No help/No updates.
Result: Waiting for response.

I know like it seems like a lot, but we really don't want to cancel our wedding... Plus some family have already bought tickets, things have been booked/prepaid for. At the time, everyone we talked to said we'd have it back in a matter of weeks. If we would have known about or even had the money for priority, we would have done it that way. Hindsight...

So my one last question to everyone here, is there ANYTHING else we can try? Anyone we can appeal to? Just anything? If not, we will wait it out, but I want to be sure we have done everything in our power to help things progress.

Thank you for the support and patience everyone! I hope for the best for all of us


----------



## superdiana

*Duplicate passport possible?*



ZJ88 said:


> Though I have attempted to let things go and not stress about this visa, I cannot. So in explanation, My documents were recieved Mar. 27th, figuring in the worst case scenario for shipping, I have until next friday to recieve a decision email before having to cancel my wedding. Also, hearing that visa workers are being used to process passports now worries me even more. Therefore, I am trying one last ditch effort to find any way possible to help things along that I may not have tried.
> 
> List of things tried:
> -Using the UKVI-international.faq-help.com email/Phone Service.
> Result: 1st Email, Status recieved and under consideration.
> 2nd Email, Application has been processed, no decision.
> 3rd Email, A general explanation of processing times.
> 1st Phone Call, Directed to third party help centre, paid $10, found out that my application has not even been seen by an ECO.
> 
> -Attempted to call Sheffield Direct on their general Visa Enquiries Phone number.
> Result: Was told they do not accept international enquiries, Directed to UKVI site.
> 
> -Fiance/sponsor attempted to call Sheffield.
> Result: Was told they could only disclose information to applicant.
> 
> -Complaint email sent to Sheffield office over absolutely no communication/No help/No updates.
> Result: Waiting for response.
> 
> I know like it seems like a lot, but we really don't want to cancel our wedding... Plus some family have already bought tickets, things have been booked/prepaid for. At the time, everyone we talked to said we'd have it back in a matter of weeks. If we would have known about or even had the money for priority, we would have done it that way. Hindsight...
> 
> So my one last question to everyone here, is there ANYTHING else we can try? Anyone we can appeal to? Just anything? If not, we will wait it out, but I want to be sure we have done everything in our power to help things progress.
> 
> Thank you for the support and patience everyone! I hope for the best for all of us


This may or may not work for you, since you need to get to the UK for your next trip.

After reading all the articles about the passport slowdown in the UK, I discovered the many British citizens have *duplicate passports*. Whaa? That's unheard of in Canada.

So I dug a little deeper and found out that it's possible in Canada to get a temporary passport for international travel for exceptional circumstances, so it is not widely advertised. The new canadian temporary passport - Passport Canada My friend is a passport agent and he said it's possible, as long as I show the receipt from the UK Visa office showing they are in possession of my passport. The downside is that I am going to have to pay full price for a passport that will ONLY be valid for my next trip (2 weeks). Will let you know if I get it.

I couldn't find any recent articles for this in the US, but it's worth looking into: How to Obtain a Duplicate Passport | USA Today It might be iffy for you because your passport is being held by the UK and you need to get into the UK. 

Those are my words of wisdom for today.


----------



## Pallykin

The second US passport is good for 2 years and is intended for use by people who need to get time consuming visas. It wouldn't allow for someone to get married in the UK, but they could have the rest of an already planned event as a marriage celebration party... And marry once the visa arrived.


----------



## superdiana

Pallykin said:


> The second US passport is good for 2 years and is intended for use by people who need to get time consuming visas. It wouldn't allow for someone to get married in the UK, but they could have the rest of an already planned event as a marriage celebration party... And marry once the visa arrived.


The US doesn't need to know that ZJ88 is getting married, just that there's an important trip that was previously booked trip that the passport will not be returned in time for. But I agree, there could be the celebration event and then the legal marriage once the visa arrives. ZJ88, I think this is something you should call the passport office about but yes, be discreet in the reason you have to travel. 

I know it's different in the US since it looks like you can hold a duplicate passport for longer, but I will have to bring my trip itinerary in order for Canada to set the "valid" passport dates, so that I will not be using it as a regular passport.


----------



## JrmHarding

superdiana said:


> The US doesn't need to know that ZJ88 is getting married, just that there's an important trip that was previously booked trip that the passport will not be returned in time for. But I agree, there could be the celebration event and then the legal marriage once the visa arrives. ZJ88, I think this is something you should call the passport office about but yes, be discreet in the reason you have to travel.
> 
> I know it's different in the US since it looks like you can hold a duplicate passport for longer, but I will have to bring my trip itinerary in order for Canada to set the "valid" passport dates, so that I will not be using it as a regular passport.


I would have thought it would be worth thinking about the repercussions this may have when you arrive in Britain. Depending on the sort of immigration officer that deals with you at arrival, it may be very hard too explain that you are entering the country on a temporary passport, especially if the reason for entering is to get married. Honesty is the best policy when it comes to dealing with IO's When my wife and I got married last month, guests who flew in from the states were all questioned why they were coming and when they said about the marriage they were questioned heavily about how my wife was in the country. 

I would think that coming to the county in the way mentioned above would be very risky, and the chances of the applicant being sent back very high. I can well understand the hardship of waiting out your visa, but this could complicate things massively. Unfortunately, as a Brtion myself, I've not got a duplicate passport and I don't know of anyone who has in all honesty. I don't think it is common. Having now quite a good amount of experience with visas and immigration (currently helping two other overseas friends with theirs) I wouldn't even consider trying to come on a 'temporary' passport. It's just far to suspect. I know that's advice you probably don't want to hear but thinking in the long run, i would wait out your current application.


----------



## superdiana

JrmHarding said:


> I would have thought it would be worth thinking about the repercussions this may have when you arrive in Britain. Depending on the sort of immigration officer that deals with you at arrival, it may be very hard too explain that you are entering the country on a temporary passport, especially if the reason for entering is to get married. Honesty is the best policy when it comes to dealing with IO's When my wife and I got married last month, guests who flew in from the states were all questioned why they were coming and when they said about the marriage they were questioned heavily about how my wife was in the country.
> 
> I would think that coming to the county in the way mentioned above would be very risky, and the chances of the applicant being sent back very high. I can well understand the hardship of waiting out your visa, but this could complicate things massively. Unfortunately, as a Brtion myself, I've not got a duplicate passport and I don't know of anyone who has in all honesty. I don't think it is common. Having now quite a good amount of experience with visas and immigration (currently helping two other overseas friends with theirs) I wouldn't even consider trying to come on a 'temporary' passport. It's just far to suspect. I know that's advice you probably don't want to hear but thinking in the long run, i would wait out your current application.


I am not American but I believe the US passport is a *duplicate*, rather than temporary, so I do not think it is any different than traveling on your regular one. The Canadian one is temporary and it looks different as well (it is white and only has 8 pages) but I am not not using it to enter the UK, I am flying to the US. 

I don't have an opinion on the right way to do things, but ZJ88 was asking if there were any remaining options on being able to keep the wedding date and prevent all the guests from having to cancel the trip. I am just proposing a duplicate passport as an option that could be investigated since ZJ88 is at a last resort stage.


----------



## Chelsbun

I haven't received a response yet, please can anyone help... you don't have to be from South Africa


----------



## JrmHarding

superdiana said:


> I am not American but I believe the US passport is a *duplicate*, rather than temporary, so I do not think it is any different than traveling on your regular one. The Canadian one is temporary and it looks different as well (it is white and only has 8 pages) but I am not not using it to enter the UK, I am flying to the US.
> 
> I don't have an opinion on the right way to do things, but ZJ88 was asking if there were any remaining options on being able to keep the wedding date and prevent all the guests from having to cancel the trip. I am just proposing a duplicate passport as an option that could be investigated since ZJ88 is at a last resort stage.


Absolutely, and suggestions are what his whole forum is for. I just wanted to point out the possible adverse effects of going down this route, not to say it is wrong, just that I'd advise against it being familiar with the scrutiny people are put under at arrival.


----------



## Hertsfem

Chelsbun said:


> I haven't received a response yet, please can anyone help... you don't have to be from South Africa


Best to start a new thread for your question in order to get the right response...


----------



## sfucito

*What?!*

Got the email in response to my priority processing inquiry...What is this supposed to mean? What is an "initial assessment"?!

Dear Stephanie

Thank you for your email. We have received a large volume of applications over the last few months, hence the delay in processing yours. However, it is now nearing the front of the priority queue and I would expect an ECO to do an initial assessment within the next week or two.

I am sorry I cannot provide a more definite timescale.


----------



## JrmHarding

sfucito said:


> Got the email in response to my priority processing inquiry...What is this supposed to mean? What is an "initial assessment"?!
> 
> Dear Stephanie
> 
> Thank you for your email. We have received a large volume of applications over the last few months, hence the delay in processing yours. However, it is now nearing the front of the priority queue and I would expect an ECO to do an initial assessment within the next week or two.
> 
> I am sorry I cannot provide a more definite timescale.


They would appear to simply have large backlog of priority applications they are working though. Initial assessments are not carried out.


----------



## Hertsfem

JrmHarding said:


> They would appear to simply have large backlog of priority applications they are working though. Initial assessments are not carried out.


What do you mean "initial assessments are not carried out"?
I would imagine someone looks over the application to check if all the relevant documents are there before passing it on?


----------



## sfucito

JrmHarding said:


> They would appear to simply have large backlog of priority applications they are working though. Initial assessments are not carried out.


But it says they will do an initial assessment...I don't understand.


----------



## ZJ88

superdiana said:


> I don't have an opinion on the right way to do things, but ZJ88 was asking if there were any remaining options on being able to keep the wedding date and prevent all the guests from having to cancel the trip. I am just proposing a duplicate passport as an option that could be investigated since ZJ88 is at a last resort stage.


It might be worth looking into to be honest. The wedding date isn't set until August 2nd, but according to UK Laws I must me in the country by July 8th and appear with my Fiance in the registration office. My fiance tried to explain to them that my visa is in process, but they still said I needed to be there to prove that I'm not just "Sneaking in" pahaha.

Anyway, it is kind of a dodgy way to do it, knowing if anything goes wrong with it, I could be kicked out and might have an even harder time being with my future wife. Thank you for your help Superdiana, I will most certainly research this!


----------



## JrmHarding

Hertsfem said:


> What do you mean "initial assessments are not carried out"?
> I would imagine someone looks over the application to check if all the relevant documents are there before passing it on?


What i mean is that applications are not checked in stages, so they don't go from one person to another to make sure something is there and then passed on. So, a priority application won't go through any sort of initial checks and then put to one side for weeks for somebody else to do the rest at another point. I'm sure that once an application gets underway with checks, a decision is reached without delay unless it is put on hold for such things as missing documents.


----------



## JrmHarding

This is just speaking from personal experience with the priority service we received anyhow. The email updates we got suggested the above.


----------



## JrmHarding

ZJ88 said:


> It might be worth looking into to be honest. The wedding date isn't set until August 2nd, but according to UK Laws I must me in the country by July 8th and appear with my Fiance in the registration office. My fiance tried to explain to them that my visa is in process, but they still said I needed to be there to prove that I'm not just "Sneaking in" pahaha.
> 
> Anyway, it is kind of a dodgy way to do it, knowing if anything goes wrong with it, I could be kicked out and might have an even harder time being with my future wife. Thank you for your help Superdiana, I will most certainly research this!


Again, and I'm genuinely just trying to be realistic here, but your registration office will be just as vigilant. The purpose of the meeting you'll have is to ascertain that you are both legal to marry and to register your wedding with whatever office is closest to your venue. If you arrive at said meeting without your fiance visa label in your passport, you won't be officially legal to marry in the country as you essentially have no permission to do so.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Are they in April yet? For settlement non-priority?


----------



## ladyjujubee

My application has been received and I was sent the confirmation email on the 11th. My application is non-priority. I was wondering if someone could tell me how I upgrade to priority? I'm reading a lot about delays and backlog. Our wedding is booked for November and I'd hate to have to rearrange everything after we've already done so much planning and preparation. So if someone could tell me how I go about upgrading my application to priority I would very much appreciate it!!!


----------



## bluesky2015

ZJ88 said:


> It might be worth looking into to be honest. The wedding date isn't set until August 2nd, but according to UK Laws I must me in the country by July 8th and appear with my Fiance in the registration office. My fiance tried to explain to them that my visa is in process, but they still said I needed to be there to prove that I'm not just "Sneaking in" pahaha.
> 
> Anyway, it is kind of a dodgy way to do it, knowing if anything goes wrong with it, I could be kicked out and might have an even harder time being with my future wife. Thank you for your help Superdiana, I will most certainly research this!


Hi ZJ88,

I read that you application for fiance visa is in the process. I have a question in regards to the booking a provisional date. My fiance and I tried many times calling the Leeds registry office and Bradford where we would like to get married to make an appointment for us , but they said they do not that until I am not physically in the UK.

Can you please share your experience on how you booked the date while not being present in the UK yet?

Thank you ..


----------



## suziechew

waiting.stars said:


> Hi ZJ88,
> 
> I read that you application for fiance visa is in the process. I have a question in regards to the booking a provisional date. My fiance and I tried many times calling the Leeds registry office and Bradford where we would like to get married to make an appointment for us , but they said they do not that until I am not physically in the UK.
> 
> Can you please share your experience on how you booked the date while not being present in the UK yet?
> 
> Thank you ..


i dont know if this helps but i rang the registry office in truro as that is my designated one and i explained what i wanted and why and tbh they were great ,for a £20 non refundable deposit i booked our wedding at helston where i live ,they said if i didnt get the visa in time ,simply ring them and i could change the date for a £10 admin charge . all i stand to lose if i cancelled altogether was the deposit .i guess it comes down to the individual council .i suggest that you ring them and ask to provisionally book the date ,as that is what i did .They told me he has to be in the country for 7 days b4 we can go to truro to give notification ,then 16 days b4 we marry at the helston office .hope this helps .


----------



## firelight

waiting.stars said:


> Hi ZJ88,
> 
> I read that you application for fiance visa is in the process. I have a question in regards to the booking a provisional date. My fiance and I tried many times calling the Leeds registry office and Bradford where we would like to get married to make an appointment for us , but they said they do not that until I am not physically in the UK.
> 
> Can you please share your experience on how you booked the date while not being present in the UK yet?
> 
> Thank you ..


I contacted my designated registry office, as apparently you can only get married in a designated registry office. I booked an appointment and attended the registry office with our details, paid a non-refundable deposit and chose a date by which we hoped he would be in the UK. He had to be in the UK for seven days before he could present personally at the registry office with his visa etc and give notice to marry. This was over a year ago so things might have changed since then.

Hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## bluesky2015

suziechew said:


> i dont know if this helps but i rang the registry office in truro as that is my designated one and i explained what i wanted and why and tbh they were great ,for a £20 non refundable deposit i booked our wedding at helston where i live ,they said if i didnt get the visa in time ,simply ring them and i could change the date for a £10 admin charge . all i stand to lose if i cancelled altogether was the deposit .i guess it comes down to the individual council .i suggest that you ring them and ask to provisionally book the date ,as that is what i did .They told me he has to be in the country for 7 days b4 we can go to truro to give notification ,then 16 days b4 we marry at the helston office .hope this helps .


Thank you. I did the same thing, I called the Bradford office and explained to them everything over and over again but they kept telling me that its not possible. I wish my designated office was Truro, but its Bradford and no one seems to know anything....very upset and not sure what to do..


----------



## firelight

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you. I did the same thing, I called the Bradford office and explained to them everything over and over again but they kept telling me that its not possible. I wish my designated office was Truro, but its Bradford and no one seems to know anything....very upset and not sure what to do..


I can't find Bradford on the list of designated offices. Google designated registry offices and you will find the list and can choose the nearest one to where you live. There's Leeds, Sheffield or Hull. Sorry, not good at geography so not sure which one is closest to you, ?? Leeds perhaps.


----------



## bluesky2015

firelight said:


> I can't find Bradford on the list of designated offices. Google designated registry offices and you will find the list and can choose the nearest one to where you live. There's Leeds, Sheffield or Hull. Sorry, not good at geography so not sure which one is closest to you, ?? Leeds perhaps.


Thank you. I did contact Leeds but since we will be doing our marriage in Bradford, the asked us to contact BF not Leeds. They said you contact Leeds for the notice and when you are present in the UK...and not for the provisional date booking..


----------



## firelight

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you. I did contact Leeds but since we will be doing our marriage in Bradford, the asked us to contact BF not Leeds. They said you contact Leeds for the notice and when you are present in the UK...and not for the provisional date booking..


You have to get married in a designated registry office. Google designated registry offices and select the UK Gov website and it explains how to get married in the UK so if Bradford isn't a designated office, you can't marry there. I've pasted the information below.

"You and your partner must go to a ‘designated’ register office if either of you aren’t from the European Economic Area (EEA) or Switzerland, and are subject to immigration control. "


----------



## Pallykin

firelight said:


> You have to get married in a designated registry office. Google designated registry offices and select the UK Gov website and it explains how to get married in the UK so if Bradford isn't a designated office, you can't marry there. I've pasted the information below.
> 
> "You and your partner must go to a ‘designated’ register office if either of you aren’t from the European Economic Area (EEA) or Switzerland, and are subject to immigration control. "


Go here:

https://www.gov.uk/marriages-civil-partnerships/giving-notice-at-your-local-register-office

It walks you through it. Bradford is definitely not on the designated list. Perhaps the reason the person at that office is giving you wrong/incomplete information is because that office does not deal with marriages involving non-EEA/Swiss partners.


----------



## emanken

*Priority Service Timeline*

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - *PRIORITY SERVICE*
Date application submitted (online or in person): 02 June Online 
Date biometrics taken: 05 June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 June
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Not yet known
Date your visa was received:


----------



## simone3

*Help Help*

Hi there,
I am now at 55 working days since I applied for my settlement visa... I already moved one flight and will be approaching the new flight in two weeks. I am getting very nervous. 
Do you think I should try to change my application to priority in Sheffield? 

If so how can I do that since they already have my application? 

thank you for any help you may have.


----------



## superdiana

simone3 said:


> Hi there,
> I am now at 55 working days since I applied for my settlement visa... I already moved one flight and will be approaching the new flight in two weeks. I am getting very nervous.
> Do you think I should try to change my application to priority in Sheffield?
> 
> If so how can I do that since they already have my application?
> 
> thank you for any help you may have.


The good news is that you are almost at the 12 week timeline, so they might say that it's too late to upgrade to priority. I had requested upgrading at 10 weeks and they said its not worth it because my application was near the top. 

The bad news is that we the delays, chances are that you aren't going to get your visa approved in the next two weeks


----------



## simone3

superdiana said:


> The good news is that you are almost at the 12 week timeline, so they might say that it's too late to upgrade to priority. I had requested upgrading at 10 weeks and they said its not worth it because my application was near the top.
> 
> The bad news is that we the delays, chances are that you aren't going to get your visa approved in the next two weeks


Have you gotten your visa yet?

Do you have an email to contact them to ask the question?


----------



## superdiana

simone3 said:


> Have you gotten your visa yet?
> 
> Do you have an email to contact them to ask the question?


No visa yet, sadly. I think when it's so late in the game, it's shorter to stay in your spot in the non-priority line than to get put in the back of the priority line.

[email protected]


----------



## bluesky2015

Pallykin said:


> Go here:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/marriages-civil-partnerships/giving-notice-at-your-local-register-office
> 
> It walks you through it. Bradford is definitely not on the designated list. Perhaps the reason the person at that office is giving you wrong/incomplete information is because that office does not deal with marriages involving non-EEA/Swiss partners.


Thank you so much for your kind information. I will definitely contact the Leeds office again on Monday and I hope they give me some positive response.


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> i dont know if this helps but i rang the registry office in truro as that is my designated one and i explained what i wanted and why and tbh they were great ,for a £20 non refundable deposit i booked our wedding at helston where i live ,they said if i didnt get the visa in time ,simply ring them and i could change the date for a £10 admin charge . all i stand to lose if i cancelled altogether was the deposit .i guess it comes down to the individual council .i suggest that you ring them and ask to provisionally book the date ,as that is what i did .They told me he has to be in the country for 7 days b4 we can go to truro to give notification ,then 16 days b4 we marry at the helston office .hope this helps .


Hi I must say Truro are excellent when I contacted them when I was marrying abroad and had a couple of questions they answered really fast. 

Hope you get your answer soon and it's so nice to know someone else nearby going through this process.


----------



## thesmokies

ZJ88 said:


> Let me know asap if you hear anything, I'm only a day behind you and should follow you if you hear back.


I will let you know but today wasn't my lucky day :smash:


----------



## KCambs

Finally got round to submitting online appication, paying fees and about to courier support documents to my wife on Monday to arrive Wednesday.

Country applying from: Russia (Moscow)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11th June (Online)
Date biometrics taken: Booked for 20th June

Will be fun to see how the political tensions due to Ukraine / Crimea combined with the passport delays in the Home Office will influence the timescales.

December 2017 can't come faster .


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Hang in there!*



thesmokies said:


> I will let you know but today wasn't my lucky day :smash:


Has to be next week. Try to enjoy the weekend..I am already into my first adult beverage.:grouphug::rockon::deadhorse:


----------



## thesmokies

Touchline Dad said:


> Has to be next week. Try to enjoy the weekend..I am already into my first adult beverage.:grouphug::rockon::deadhorse:


drink one for me :tea: ....:bolt: I want to turn my notice in at my place of employment but I want that visa in my hand. This is very stressful


----------



## ZJ88

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you so much for your kind information. I will definitely contact the Leeds office again on Monday and I hope they give me some positive response.


We are going to be in Peterborough. From what my fiance has told me, she talked to them and they told her that both of us needed to be physically there by July 8th to post our wedding. 

Two things worry me now though. What is the provisional booking? If it is only that I need to be there seven days before, we may have a chance. Also, we were planning on getting married in our church... But we might have to do it at the registry office because of immigration laws? I may need to look into this.


----------



## ZJ88

JrmHarding said:


> Again, and I'm genuinely just trying to be realistic here, but your registration office will be just as vigilant. The purpose of the meeting you'll have is to ascertain that you are both legal to marry and to register your wedding with whatever office is closest to your venue. If you arrive at said meeting without your fiance visa label in your passport, you won't be officially legal to marry in the country as you essentially have no permission to do so.


No I completely understand and I'm not saying this is what we are going to do. I merely mean I might as well see what the angles are. I just want to be sure there is nothing I can do to change things before I give up. Thank you for your concern though! From what I can tell, it looks like you need your original passport to get a duplicate anyway, which seems weird to me...


----------



## ZJ88

thesmokies said:


> I will let you know but today wasn't my lucky day :smash:


It will come next week! It has too! Anyone heard if the passport backlog has really affected the process yet?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*I know it is*



thesmokies said:


> drink one for me :tea: ....:bolt: I want to turn my notice in at my place of employment but I want that visa in my hand. This is very stressful



You are so right. Haven't seen my wife and kids in a long time: thank Heaven for FaceTime
and free phone calls under 60 mins. Obviously not the same but at least it helps.

Just so you know I had a beverage for you last night. In fact, I had one for a few people
on the board! :ranger:


----------



## HQuinn

Country applying from: U.S.A.
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (settlement wife) Priority
Date application submitted online: May 29th 2014
Date biometrics taken: June 3rd 2014
Fedex delivery confirmation: June 9th 2014
Documents received by Sheffield email: June 10th 2014
Date visa received: waiting...

No priority service timeline was given, I'm really hoping, obviously, to hear something soon. My lease is up July 1st. To complicate matters further, I'm almost 5 months pregnant and timing everything is delicate due to doctor's appointments here and the time it will take to register with a GP and midwife there. This wait is worse than waiting for a college acceptance letter.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Good Luck*

HQuinn-

I hope it works out for you, the Priority timelines are all over the place: recently things have slowed down, but occasionally one sneaks through quickly. I hope an ECO takes your situation into account, though I wouldn't count on it.:fingers crossed:

On another note there are some knowledgeable, wonderful people here on this forum. The 
weekends are somewhat slower, but there have been notifications on Saturdays in the last 6 weeks or so as well.

Wishing you the best of luck-:hail::ranger::cheer2:


----------



## HQuinn

Thank you Touchline Dad for your words of encouragement. UKBA does not know that I'm pregnant, I read on another forum, it could have even been this one, that it served no purpose to mention it. I don't know what I would have done without these forums. I honestly don't know how anyone would manage to figure out the whole process without them. You've been waiting a long time, right? I hope you hear from them very soon.


----------



## suziechew

Country applying from: U.S.A.
Type of visa applied for: Settlement : fiance and child dependant,both Priority
Date application submitted online: May 24th 2014
Date biometrics taken:28th may 2014
Fedex delivery confirmation: June 2nd 2014
Documents received by Sheffield email: June 4th 2014 and recognised as priority
Asked for additional documents (appendix 2 for child dependant ) 4th june 2014
Date visa received: waiting...

also applying as exempt from financial threshold .
also im very lucky in that my family are supporting us by paying for our applications as a wedding gift ,no pressure to exceed at all !!!

:focus: thought i had better put my timeline up, fingers crossed for everyone waiting ,specially those who have been waiting so long to hear ,hope we all are reunited soon x


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Yes I have*



HQuinn said:


> Thank you Touchline Dad for your words of encouragement. UKBA does not know that I'm pregnant, I read on another forum, it could have even been this one, that it served no purpose to mention it. I don't know what I would have done without these forums. I honestly don't know how anyone would manage to figure out the whole process without them. You've been waiting a long time, right? I hope you hear from them very soon.



HQuinn-

I have been waiting for a while, yes. (Electronically filed March 27, Docs received in Sheffield by UKVI April 4, Non Priority Spouse Settlement) As far as I can tell there are two other Non-
Priorities ahead of me that are members of this forum.
I am fortunate that my wife and kids are living with her Dad, who is probably a better male influence than I am at this stage, lol.
We have all lost our marbles at ones stage or another here, so feel free to post when you are
feeling down or up or sideways. I have found it helps. Be well, drink lots of water!:ranger:
:smash:


----------



## bluesky2015

Touchline Dad said:


> HQuinn-
> 
> I have been waiting for a while, yes. (Electronically filed March 27, Docs received in Sheffield by UKVI April 4, Non Priority Spouse Settlement) As far as I can tell there are two other Non-
> Priorities ahead of me that are members of this forum.
> I am fortunate that my wife and kids are living with her Dad, who is probably a better male influence than I am at this stage, lol.
> We have all lost our marbles at ones stage or another here, so feel free to post when you are
> feeling down or up or sideways. I have found it helps. Be well, drink lots of water!:ranger:
> :smash:


You are such a kind person. May you hear a positive news soon, Ameen..


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Thank you!*



waiting.stars said:


> You are such a kind person. May you hear a positive news soon, Ameen..


Waiting Stars:

That is very nice of you, you made my day. I hope to make it to Turkey someday on holiday, but first I will settle for the UK!

Good luck to you and your loved ones, I hope all of us can be with ours soon.

TD


----------



## ghazal

HQuinn said:


> Country applying from: Pakistan.
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (settlement wife)
> Date application submitted online: May 9th 2014
> Date biometrics taken: May 19th 2014
> Documents dispatched confirmation email: May 21st 2014
> Date visa received: 12th June
> 
> Yayyyy going to meet my husband next week


----------



## bluesky2015

Touchline Dad said:


> Waiting Stars:
> 
> That is very nice of you, you made my day. I hope to make it to Turkey someday on holiday, but first I will settle for the UK!
> 
> Good luck to you and your loved ones, I hope all of us can be with ours soon.
> 
> TD


Ameen..I would love to host you, In Shaa Allah...


----------



## Stirmie

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: spouse settlement
Date application submitted online: June 3, 2014 (priority)
Date biometrics taken: June 6, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 10, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: no timeline given
Date your visa was received: waiting

I paid for priority, although what a racket that is! My husband and I are using our cash savings to meet the financial requirement. I don't know if reading the threads on this forum is a good idea or not. Some of them make me nervous!!! But it is nice to hear of others in this hellish holding pattern.


----------



## SHUVO GIRL

Just got this message on my phone this morning!

*Processed visa application Ref no. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx is ready for collection (Sun to Thu: 2:00pm to 3:30pm at UK Visa Application Centre*

I'm actually on my way now! Just trembling! Help!

Husband still a sleep from watching the England game last night. Haven't told him yet.


----------



## SHUVO GIRL

I'm back from the Visa office and it's good news  I've rang hubby and he's over the moon 
The pain of the last 21 months has finally been erased.....ALHAMDULILLAH!

On line application done *1st May 2014*
Handed file, fees and done biometrics *8th May 2014* at Sylhet VFS office, Bangladesh.
Fist text received that the application has been dispatched to BHC, Dhaka *11th May 2014*
Second text received that application is under processing at BHC, Dhaka *18th May 2014*
Third and final text that your visa is ready for collection at Sylhet VFS office, Bangladesh *15th June 2014*

Thank you everybody for their prayers


----------



## Hertsfem

That texting sounds like a good efficient way of doing it. The emails take some figuring out it seems 

Congrats BTW when are you off?


----------



## SHUVO GIRL

It's valid from 10th of June so I'm guessing I can enter the UK right away. I'm hoping to travel in the next couple of weeks.

Well they actually called me first but I missed it, but they followed it up with a text message saying that my visa was ready for collection.


----------



## aisha2014

Hi I had a reply email from Ukvi sayin that my husbands visa application is being processed and to wait for a decision to be made. Can anyone tell me how long after this did they recieve a decisions been made email????


----------



## Pannyann

Hi I have been wondering did any of us on this forum get any decision out of the Sheffield office last week? 

As the new week starts I hope we all get some good news this week...


----------



## aisha2014

Im waiting for a reply from egypt has anyone who applied in april heard anything?????


----------



## nyclon

aisha2014 said:


> Hi I had a reply email from Ukvi sayin that my husbands visa application is being processed and to wait for a decision to be made. Can anyone tell me how long after this did they recieve a decisions been made email????


There is no set time. It takes as long as it takes. Every application is unique.


----------



## Siclhu_

Hello everyone...Im writing because well...firstly, tomorrow is Monday...and again hope rises up! This may be my week and many other people out there in my situation.....But to be honest, I am a bit sad...it's getting harder and harder for me and my boyfriend, we have been apart for over 6 months...and lately we have been fighting a lot....I can't wait for this to be over, emotionally Im drained....my faith and family have sustained me...Im not working, since I quit my job in order to get to UK, I was denied entry...and now waiting for the visa...This week will be #5!!! Thanks for everyone out there posting in this forum!! It has helped me a lot...and I get so happy when I see someone's visa got approved!!! All the best for this coming week!


----------



## ZJ88

As another week begins I just wanted to say good luck to all who are still waiting with me. You are all in my prayers! Let us hope we all recieve some good news this week!


----------



## Ob111

ZJ88 said:


> As another week begins I just wanted to say good luck to all who are still waiting with me. You are all in my prayers! Let us hope we all recieve some good news this week!


Amen, Esp those waiting since March....


----------



## papiermache

Country applying from: Brunei
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa (Fiance)
Date application submitted online: 13th May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 16th May 2014
Date visa received: .... still waiting!

I know that Brunei like much of Asia Pacific, has theirs processed in Manila. I feel so nervous. I didn't hear from them and emailed them and was notified my visa as of the 5th of June 2014 has been processed but is awaiting for the ECO to assess it.

I am hoping to hear back this week! Looked up the processing times for Brunei, and in March it was 10 working days, and April was 15 working days. Getting more impatient as the days go by and have been checking my email every 10 minutes!

Hope everyone hears back this week with good news!


----------



## papiermache

aisha2014 said:


> Hi I had a reply email from Ukvi sayin that my husbands visa application is being processed and to wait for a decision to be made. Can anyone tell me how long after this did they recieve a decisions been made email????


Would like to know this as well! Anybody?


----------



## KCambs

Took the morning off work and just said goodbye to 1kg worth of sponsor support documents which are now en route to Moscow.

It was like having my baby ripped from my arms. Worked on that pile of crap for months .


----------



## superdiana

Ob111 said:


> Amen, Esp those waiting since March....


It doesn't look like the passport backlog is getting any better. In addition to recruiting 100 of the immigration application staff, they have asked for FRONT LINE immigration staff to move over to passport applications for SIX WEEKS. 

I don't think this looks good for any of us. :target:

Passport fiasco: Concern as frontline staff drafted in to tackle backlog - Telegraph


----------



## Ob111

superdiana said:


> It doesn't look like the passport backlog is getting any better. In addition to recruiting 100 of the immigration application staff, they have asked for FRONT LINE immigration staff to move over to passport applications for SIX WEEKS.
> 
> I don't think this looks good for any of us. :target:
> 
> Passport fiasco: Concern as frontline staff drafted in to tackle backlog - Telegraph


This Process is so draining, They should adopt the American's process. After filling the online application you schedule and interview, defend your application you get a decision and its over. Even if you wait a while to get an interview date. Ur comforted with knowing your fate immediately after your interview, helps people plan better.


----------



## JrmHarding

Ob111 said:


> This Process is so draining, They should adopt the American's process. After filling the online application you schedule and interview, defend your application you get a decision and its over. Even if you wait a while to get an interview date. Ur comforted with knowing your fate immediately after your interview, helps people plan better.


Alas, if it were only that simple...Unfortunately, I think one of the reasons for the grueling process over here is to eliminate, or at least not to adopt, the 'green card wedding' problem in the states.


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> It doesn't look like the passport backlog is getting any better. In addition to recruiting 100 of the immigration application staff, they have asked for FRONT LINE immigration staff to move over to passport applications for SIX WEEKS.
> 
> I don't think this looks good for any of us. :target:
> 
> Passport fiasco: Concern as frontline staff drafted in to tackle backlog - Telegraph


It's such a shame they are doing this as it means our wait will go on and on. I guess the governments way of looking it at is sort this problem so as to not lose too many votes in next year election. I was asked for info last week after waiting a week for reply to my email and it's worrying me as the said they needed to trace the application I know it's with them as they confirmed that in April. I replied with passport number etc not heard anything since! 

I do hope we all hear soon so that we can move forward in our lives beside our loved ones


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Hold On*

Good Morning Everyone-
While this situation isn't great, I don't know if it is quite as bad as it seems. Absolutely the 100 people from UKVI will slow the process: It probably has already. In this case, "Front Line Immigration staff" would mean people at the airports, ports, borders, etc. wouldn't it?
Don't know how much that affects us. Maybe I am wrong. I hope not. Let's hope for a good week!:ballchain:


----------



## Pallykin

It might affect us once we arrive at Heathrow, visa in hand...

It doesn't make the government look terribly effective...


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Someone gets it.*



Pallykin said:


> It might affect us once we arrive at Heathrow, visa in hand...
> 
> It doesn't make the government look terribly effective...




Exactly right. I don't care if I spend 3 hrs in line at Heathrow as long as I have my visa.
And Pallykin you are smart enough never to use the words "government" and "effective" in the same sentence.:behindsofa:


----------



## Pallykin

They do okay from time to time as long as they don't have their heads in the sand, as they clearly did in this case.


----------



## superdiana

Pallykin said:


> It might affect us once we arrive at Heathrow, visa in hand...
> 
> It doesn't make the government look terribly effective...


What I meant to show was that the passport application backlog will drag on for at least 6 more weeks, which means that the 100 people they stole from immigration will continue to be committed for at LEAST the next 6 weeks. 

This makes me the most mad because when I attempted to upgrade they said my application was already near the top and would be reviewed any day! Had I smarted up ONE week earlier, I would be in the UK by now :yell:


----------



## JrmHarding

It’s just such shame that a surge off visa applications have merged with a flux of summer passport renewals. Fingers crossed that this lousy experience really will make the government look and think twice at the way they handle procedures like this. Having 100 extra staff drafted in can only be a good thing, but an article was only listed on BBC news this morning, with a picture of literally hundreds of boxed files that are still to be processed, hopefully they’ll knuckle down and work a hell of a lot of overtime.


----------



## suziechew

JrmHarding said:


> It’s just such shame that a surge off visa applications have merged with a flux of summer passport renewals. Fingers crossed that this lousy experience really will make the government look and think twice at the way they handle procedures like this. Having 100 extra staff drafted in can only be a good thing, but an article was only listed on BBC news this morning, with a picture of literally hundreds of boxed files that are still to be processed, hopefully they’ll knuckle down and work a hell of a lot of overtime.


the whole passport fiasco was the hot topic over here b4 the world cup started !!! unfortunately it has been discreetly swept under carpet for 2 weeks while the uk mainly england go football crazy .Then people who have booked thier holidays realise that they aint gonna get a passport in time ,well then S*** will defo hit the pan .Also for some reason i cant understand they mention the backlog and every idiot and there dog decides to panic and apply for a new passport ,why !!! ,its like the mad rush at christmas ,have to shop cos the world is gonna end when the stores shut for 2 days .
And in the meantime we sit here twiddling our thumbs ,waiting for a decision,whilst going insane ,i feel like my whole life is on hold along with my application and my heart goes out to u all who seem to have been waiting forever .:ballchain: :violin: eep:


----------



## KCambs

After the process we are all embarking on, and all the documents, timescales and requirements set on us, do any of you actually have any sympathy for people who book a holiday with full knowledge they haven't got a valid passport?

It is the same sort of person that causes mayhem every year with other public service peaks such as tax credit renewals and self-assessed tax return deadlines, despite letters going out staggered weeks in advance of each deadline.

People are quick to blame the government for their failures in addressing the irresponsibility of the public. They are up against the uncompromising beast known as human nature on a massively amplified scale.


----------



## Hertsfem

Whilst people probably needed to renew their passports because of the world cup, and many people leave it until the last minuet to renew their passports for their hols, don't forget the overseas passport offices which were closed down and now all having to apply in UK.

We are awaiting on my grandsons passport at this time. I just hope it comes through before his mothers spouse visa which is fortunately going to be processed in Pretoria! 

This whole immigration story is certainly a hottie at the moment because of the election next year and they will do what they can do get votes. I just hope all of our visas are through in case they have enough pressure put on them to suspend all visas or something daft :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JrmHarding

KCambs said:


> After the process we are all embarking on, and all the documents, timescales and requirements set on us, do any of you actually have any sympathy for people who book a holiday with full knowledge they haven't got a valid passport?
> 
> It is the same sort of person that causes mayhem every year with other public service peaks such as tax credit renewals and self-assessed tax return deadlines, despite letters going out staggered weeks in advance of each deadline.
> 
> People are quick to blame the government for their failures in addressing the irresponsibility of the public. They are up against the uncompromising beast known as human nature on a massively amplified scale.


People who have booked a holiday and spent thousands themselves are largely in the same boat as many applicants. The normal renewal time is around two weeks max, so if somebody goes to renew their passport two months in advance of their holiday where normally there would be no problem, and are then told about the current lead time, they are going to be fearing just as much as to whether they will get their passports back in time for their holidays as applicants will be worrying about there applications. Its all a vicious cycle really, its hard to blame the people who are applying/renewing their passports, this sort of problem has not been encountered here for some time.


----------



## Ob111

JrmHarding said:


> Alas, if it were only that simple...Unfortunately, I think one of the reasons for the grueling process over here is to eliminate, or at least not to adopt, the 'green card wedding' problem in the states.


Well if the uk think they are stopping any sham weddings i think they closed one Tap n the other is wide open.. Cause now ppl will just Marry Europeans.. And get into the UK.. I see no reason why their Citizens spouse have to go thru this much.. Considering for 5years you get no benefit, the visa fee is Expensive and you have to meet the financial Requirement.. The least they can give us is a process that wont cost us more and make us wait this long for a decision.


----------



## Hertsfem

Good point Ob! I did not think of them marrying Europeans now  Gosh yet another loophole :frusty:


----------



## JrmHarding

Unlike the States though, Britain is massively overcrowded, and illegal immigration is one of the biggest if not the biggest topic that floats the news on a day to day basis. Granted, it is an unfair procedure, and my wife and I had to deal with it and accept the fact it was expensive but realizing in fact it to be quite a small amount if it allowed us to spend the rest of our lives together. People can marry Europeans, yes, but they still then have to secure themselves certain family visa/s, and then said European will have to be able to walk into a job with enough financial income to be able to support them both. So a very very tight loophole if that.

The U.K has done a damn good job to make it as hard as they possibly can, and certain people are trying to fight it by lowering the financial requirement and hopefully something will come of it. The U.K, unfortunately, is just going to be a very hard place to get into for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Hertsfem

You are quite right in saying it will become so much more difficult. I'm just so pleased my son and daughter in law have stuck with it despite being apart for over a year now. There were certainly times when they doubted what they were doing but almost home and dry now. One huge family Xmas for sure


----------



## simone3

*timeline*

Country applying from: U.S.A.
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (settlement wife) non-priority
Date application submitted online: Feb 28th 2014 (technically i sent it to NEW York on March 2nd because that is what it said on the print out, but i shortly found out that was wrong...)
Date biometrics taken: March 1st 2014
Fedex delivery confirmation: March 16th 2014
Documents received by Sheffield email: March 21st 2014
Date visa received: waiting...

I have already had to rearrange my travel plans once, since sending to New York accidentally the first time...so I am afraid I will have to change them yet again.. Thursday will be 60 days as they have quoted so many times as being the magical processing time..

I feel like I should have upgraded to priority months ago, but everytime I asked the customer service email people they said I could not because you cant add priority after the fact.. I now know they are liars. I should of looked harder for answers..

I am so ready to reunite with my husband and actually start my life instead of being on hold.
Anyone have any suggestions at all, I would love to hear them. Whether it apply for priority now or anything.

thanks


----------



## Pallykin

Hertsfem said:


> Good point Ob! I did not think of them marrying Europeans now  Gosh yet another loophole :frusty:


I was just telling my partner that the process of moving to the UK would be much easier if only he were a citizen of an EEA country and not the UK. He kidded back - "oh well clearly, you're with the wrong guy..."

I did try up-selling the Surinder Singh route to him, but he was unimpressed. I doubt that it would cost less than a priority visa plus an FLR to set up shop somewhere like France for as much as a year just to exploit a loophole. At some point, one becomes willing to pay up front to avoid a massive hassle and a delay in getting on with life.


----------



## Ob111

Hertsfem said:


> You are quite right in saying it will become so much more difficult. I'm just so pleased my son and daughter in law have stuck with it despite being apart for over a year now. There were certainly times when they doubted what they were doing but almost home and dry now. One huge family Xmas for sure


They have done well, am just on my third month and the doubt is finding its way in... Considering for all our 3yrs plus marriage this is the first time we will be apart this long.. I just keep telling myself there is light at d End of this tunnel..


----------



## KCambs

New processing times for May are out.

In the Moscow office the statistics for settlement in April were roughly:

10 days - 34%
15 days - 45%
30 days - 54%
60 days - 54%
90 days - 87%

Now it has changed to being listed simply as

60 days - 75%
90 days - 87%
120 days - 87%

Reading this, am I to assume the minimum time has been set at 60 days since the cut all the shorter potential timescales out for this months stats?


----------



## superdiana

Ob111 said:


> They have done well, am just on my third month and the doubt is finding its way in... Considering for all our 3yrs plus marriage this is the first time we will be apart this long.. I just keep telling myself there is light at d End of this tunnel..


It says 100% processed in 60 days for settlement visas in Canada. Lies... LIES!!!


----------



## Pallykin

KCambs said:


> New processing times for May are out.
> 
> In the Moscow office the statistics for settlement in April were roughly:
> 
> 10 days - 34%
> 15 days - 45%
> 30 days - 54%
> 60 days - 54%
> 90 days - 87%
> 
> Now it has changed to being listed simply as
> 
> 60 days - 75%
> 90 days - 87%
> 120 days - 87%
> 
> Reading this, am I to assume the minimum time has been set at 60 days since the cut all the shorter potential timescales out for this months stats?


No approvals between 90 and 120 days in May? That's scary.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Well if the uk think they are stopping any sham weddings i think they closed one Tap n the other is wide open.. Cause now ppl will just Marry Europeans.. And get into the UK.. I see no reason why their Citizens spouse have to go thru this much.. Considering for 5years you get no benefit, the visa fee is Expensive and you have to meet the financial Requirement.. The least they can give us is a process that wont cost us more and make us wait this long for a decision.


Yes it is a very expensive process and they are breaching all their service standards. Yep I hear what your saying about the European issue an Imigration lawyer told me long time ago move to Europe bring him in thorough that route. However I explained I wasn't going to do that he called me stupid!! I must say someone who married same day as me in Nigeria was able to move to France in one week with her husband.


----------



## Pannyann

I called the UKVI international helpline today to see what they were saying. They could give me no update other than quote that it could take between 12-24 weeks. They did say they were inundated with calls all asking what was going on however they said they only receive updates on Monday and Thursday each week and see only minimum information. With my application they said it was received in the first few days of April and that's all they knew, it really hit home at weekend when I had to go to hospital as an emergency and they asked where's your next of kin etc. 

Am really hoping the March people get their answers soon and they move on to the rest of us ASAP


----------



## BunnyLips

Pallykin said:


> It might affect us once we arrive at Heathrow, visa in hand...
> 
> It doesn't make the government look terribly effective...


I'll happily wait in the Manchester airport for 8 hours if it means I get to be with my husband again. This is wholly and utterly grueling.


----------



## Pallykin

Please would someone post the URL for the May approval statistics... Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pannyann

Pallykin said:


> No approvals between 90 and 120 days in May? That's scary.


Thanks for the update Nigeria where I applied now saying most visa processed in 120 days again between 60 and 90 days no processed visa


----------



## KCambs

Pallykin said:


> No approvals between 90 and 120 days in May? That's scary.


Yeah I just saw this article today too

http://www.themoscowtimes.com/news/...-face-lengthy-british-visa-delays/501985.html

It is a hiccup they are having from moving from VFS to Teleperformance. 

Settlement visas are processed in the British Embassy in Moscow as opposed to being mailed to Sheffield, so it hasn't got anything to do with the passport backlog.

Guess I will be in for the long haul :couch2:


----------



## BunnyLips

Pallykin said:


> Please would someone post the URL for the May approval statistics... Thanks in advance!


https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Thanks for the update Nigeria where I applied now saying most visa processed in 120 days again between 60 and 90 days no processed visa


Ohhhh boy.... 120days....


----------



## aisha2014

Has anyone got. A reply from egypt??????


----------



## aisha2014

My husband egyptian im british Does anyone know if spouse settlement processed in uk or abu dhabi??


----------



## Hertsfem

These are the new processing times for Zimbabwe (they go to Pretoria)

Settlement
Most applications are processed within 90 days.
Number of days to process application...

10 days - 1%
15 days - 9%
30 days - 45%
60 days - 90%
90 days - 94%
120 days - 100%

No priority available...


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Ohhhh boy.... 120days....


My thoughts exactly Lekki had gone to 120 Abuja now on 90 days 

Let's just see what happens maybe they will speed up again soon.


----------



## Wife of karim

aisha2014 said:


> My husband egyptian im british Does anyone know if spouse settlement processed in uk or abu dhabi??


 when applying from Egypt the processing office is Abu Dhabi. Takes 12 weeks on average.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Idea for you*



simone3 said:


> Country applying from: U.S.A.
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (settlement wife) non-priority
> Date application submitted online: Feb 28th 2014 (technically i sent it to NEW York on March 2nd because that is what it said on the print out, but i shortly found out that was wrong...)
> Date biometrics taken: March 1st 2014
> Fedex delivery confirmation: March 16th 2014
> Documents received by Sheffield email: March 21st 2014
> Date visa received: waiting...
> 
> I have already had to rearrange my travel plans once, since sending to New York accidentally the first time...so I am afraid I will have to change them yet again.. Thursday will be 60 days as they have quoted so many times as being the magical processing time..
> 
> I feel like I should have upgraded to priority months ago, but everytime I asked the customer service email people they said I could not because you cant add priority after the fact.. I now know they are liars. I should of looked harder for answers..
> 
> I am so ready to reunite with my husband and actually start my life instead of being on hold.
> Anyone have any suggestions at all, I would love to hear them. Whether it apply for priority now or anything.
> 
> thanks


Another March person..I am in early April so a bit behind. I don't know what email you have been using, but it wouldn't hurt to send an email to [email protected] and ask about the status of your application and if it would help to switch to priority. They will probably tell you that you are at the beginning of the queue but it wouldn't hurt to try.
Good luck hang in there-:frusty:


----------



## aisha2014

Iva had email on. Fri13th sayin the visa application is under process and tonwait for a decision to be made so its just waitin the decision now


----------



## Pallykin

Does anyone know... are the visa processing times from the date the application is received? It looks more like it's the processing time from when the ECO looks at it, not including the 10 weeks of it sitting in the queue...


----------



## Hertsfem

Pallykin said:


> Does anyone know... are the visa processing times from the date the application is received? It looks more like it's the processing time from when the ECO looks at it, not including the 10 weeks of it sitting in the queue...



They say it's from the time they receive the application


----------



## Pallykin

Hertsfem said:


> They say it's from the time they receive the application


Then they're claiming that 74% of US applicants visas were processed in 15 days in May... which isn't reflective of what people are reporting...


----------



## superdiana

superdiana said:


> It says 100% processed in 60 days for settlement visas in Canada. Lies... LIES!!!


Ok, so if you received an approval on May 30, 60 business days from time application would have been around March 3 because of all the UK bank holidays in April and May. So, the 60-day timeline is probably still accurate. I expect to see the delay starting to show up for Canadian and US applications for June approvals then (if there are any!). :wacko:


----------



## simone3

*helps*



Touchline Dad said:


> Another March person..I am in early April so a bit behind. I don't know what email you have been using, but it wouldn't hurt to send an email to and ask about the status of your application and if it would help to switch to priority. They will probably tell you that you are at the beginning of the queue but it wouldn't hurt to try.
> Good luck hang in there-:frusty:


I emailed them last week at the email you show.. still waiting for a reply in which I fear wont be happening any time soon... I really hope i get news this week.


----------



## mariyah

Has anyone who applied Priority from US had any luck in the last month? What are the Priority time lines, does anyone know?


----------



## caramelfrappe

mariyah said:


> Has anyone who applied Priority from US had any luck in the last month? What are the Priority time lines, does anyone know?


It seems like people in the US who used the priority service took about 3-4 weeks to receive their visas. I don't know about now since I hear all this talk about them using 100 visa people to help with the passport stuff. They received my application last week and I paid for priority service so I'm one week down right now.


----------



## thesmokies

Another day gone and still no visa but there is always tomorrow


----------



## mariyah

caramelfrappe said:


> It seems like people in the US who used the priority service took about 3-4 weeks to receive their visas. I don't know about now since I hear all this talk about them using 100 visa people to help with the passport stuff. They received my application last week and I paid for priority service so I'm one week down right now.


My papers were delivered by FedEx today. In all honesty, I do not hold hope to receive an email saying they have got my application. In response to the 100 people assisting the passport applications, I don't see how that will affect the processing of our visa applications? anyway, its frustrating all round especially for the people who have been waiting months.. :0 (


----------



## BunnyLips

My priority application was received in Sheffield on May 19. Today marked the 20th business day since it was received. So I'm not part of the 75% who got a decision in 15 days in the May stats. As of last week, they had not looked at my application yet. But it's impossible to know if it's reflective of the passport slowdown or the summer rush or both. I feel for everyone who's waiting. It's not nice and it's like living in a state of suspended animation. Hang in there!


----------



## caramelfrappe

mariyah said:


> My papers were delivered by FedEx today. In all honesty, I do not hold hope to receive an email saying they have got my application. In response to the 100 people assisting the passport applications, I don't see how that will affect the processing of our visa applications? anyway, its frustrating all round especially for the people who have been waiting months.. :0 (


Mines were delivered last Monday and they emailed me the next day saying they got it So hopefully they'll email you too.


----------



## caramelfrappe

BunnyLips said:


> My priority application was received in Sheffield on May 19. Today marked the 20th business day since it was received. So I'm not part of the 75% who got a decision in 15 days in the May stats. As of last week, they had not looked at my application yet. But it's impossible to know if it's reflective of the passport slowdown or the summer rush or both. Or neither.


Aww that sucks and I was hoping I'll get mines in 3-4 weeks. Is yours a fiancé or spouse visa? It seems like they take longer to process fiancé visas. Would you also say yours is pretty straight forward?


----------



## gatrgurl305

Pallykin said:


> Then they're claiming that 74% of US applicants visas were processed in 15 days in May... which isn't reflective of what people are reporting...


According to May stats, 80% were answered in 30 days.

My 30 day mark was June 13th.

According to May stats, 96% were answered in 60 days.

My 60 day make will be July 25th.

I really hope I will have it by then.

As with many, I resigned from my job and will need to be out of my apartment by July 31st. I've been praying for those in queue before me and for my app as well. For favor with the ECOs and for efficiency in the offices.

SuperDiana and Touchline-I pray for you as well. I keep praying for approvals!

Hope you all have a great week. Of course, I will check back tomorrow. 

Country of Origin: USA
Visa: Settlement Non Priority
Online application: 18 April 2014 
Biometrics: 21 Apr 2014 
Office Location: Sheffield
Sent Pkg to via FedEx: 24 Apr 2014
FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery: 28 Apr 2014
Email confirmation Pkg received: 1 May 2014
Email for FedEx acct/Fedex acct linked to app: 2 May 2014
Decision made notification: ???


----------



## BunnyLips

caramelfrappe said:


> Aww that sucks and I was hoping I'll get mines in 3-4 weeks. Is yours a fiancé or spouse visa? It seems like they take longer to process fiancé visas. Would you also say yours is pretty straight forward?


Mine is a spouse visa. Very straightforward and we meet all the requirements and have furnished all appropriate original documents. Well documented relationship, no overstays or refusals, no criminal history, etc. I was surprised to not get a decision in the 2-3 week time frame with three quarters of the May applicants. But I can't imagine it has anything to do with the application itself. At last enquiry, after being in their office for 3 weeks, it had not yet been assigned for processing which is concerning.


----------



## BunnyLips

gatrgurl305 said:


> As with many, I resigned from my job and will need to be out of my apartment by July 31st. I've been praying for those in queue before me and for my app as well. For favor with the ECOs and for efficiency in the offices.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week. Of course, I will check back tomorrow.
> 
> Country of Origin: USA
> Visa: Settlement Non Priority
> Online application: 18 April 2014
> Biometrics: 21 Apr 2014
> Office Location: Sheffield
> Sent Pkg to via FedEx: 24 Apr 2014
> FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery: 28 Apr 2014
> Email confirmation Pkg received: 1 May 2014
> Email for FedEx acct/Fedex acct linked to app: 2 May 2014
> Decision made notification: ???


Yup. I had to resign from my job and my lease is up on June 30. Yikes!

Good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Pallykin

BunnyLips said:


> I had to resign from my job


Bunnylips, why did you have to resign from your job? :boom:


----------



## BunnyLips

Pallykin said:


> Bunnylips, why did you have to resign from your job? :boom:


When i gave my notice in April, I believed with a high level of confidence I would be traveling on July 1st - what I thought to be an entirely reasonable assumption based on careful scrutiny of visa processing times over the past several months. We went with priority just to be extra safe. I resigned so that I would have a few weeks to make arrangements to sell all my furniture and other belongings - including my car - before my lease ends on June 30.

I gave loads of notice to my employer so I could hire and train my replacement. It was a good company to work for and they treated me well so I wanted to extend the same courtesy back to them.


----------



## sfucito

BunnyLips said:


> My priority application was received in Sheffield on May 19. Today marked the 20th business day since it was received. So I'm not part of the 75% who got a decision in 15 days in the May stats. As of last week, they had not looked at my application yet. But it's impossible to know if it's reflective of the passport slowdown or the summer rush or both. I feel for everyone who's waiting. It's not nice and it's like living in a state of suspended animation. Hang in there!


Hey there. I believe the countdown begins from the day they open the package (the day they send you your confirmation e-mail). I'm on the same timeline as you, so today will mark day #14 for me, since I received my confirmation e-mail on May 29th. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Hertsfem

BunnyLips said:


> Mine is a spouse visa. Very straightforward and we meet all the requirements and have furnished all appropriate original documents. Well documented relationship, no overstays or refusals, no criminal history, etc. I was surprised to not get a decision in the 2-3 week time frame with three quarters of the May applicants. But I can't imagine it has anything to do with the application itself. At last enquiry, after being in their office for 3 weeks, it had not yet been assigned for processing which is concerning.



Bunny my daughter in laws application is as straightforward as yours so I'm hoping she will be in the 1% processed within a week :whoo:

Or am I being too hopeful?


----------



## Ob111

and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date

I found this in the email i got from UKVI customer Service, but considering they make a lot of errors, cant be sure if this is really how they calculate the weeks.. It could be from d day biometrics is taken or when your package gets to them.


----------



## Siclhu_

It's been 5 weeks since we sent all of our documentation. We haven't received confirmation that it has arrived on site. We contacted the UKVI several times and we are not in the system. They have tried to track our documents for more than a week and no luck so far.
Im so disappointed by the service....but trusting God will make a way.

Visa Application on line: 23rd April
Biometrics taken: 14th May
Documents received: ???
Visa granted: ??

Thanks


----------



## mariyah

For those who have recieved an email that their pack has arrived to Sheffield, how does it read? Can somebody share theirs with the rest of us? Thanks so much! :0)


----------



## maegantee

Mariyah & caramelfrappe - I believe I'm a week or two in front y'all. I submitted my documents on May 23rd and they arrived in Sheffield on the 27th. However, I never received the automated confirmation email. I had to email them for an update which I received a reply stating they have my documents last Tuesday morning. I just emailed them yesterday and again today at the email address that only takes 3 days rather than 20 to respond! Just wanting an update.. I highly doubt we'll hear anything promising though.

So today makes Day 16! 3 weeks and a day in the bag. I wake up every morning and check my email and then immediately this forum with fingers and toes crossed for each of you. I'm lucky enough to have my fiancé in the States with me this week so it makes the wait a little bit easier, but I pray every night we all hear something soon so we can be permanently reunited with our families.

Just out of curiosity, how many of you submitted proof of YOUR employment? I feel like I spent months getting everything together and yet I seemed to forget so many things! I never included proof of my employment as I wasn't aware that it mattered. Oh well.


----------



## suziechew

maegantee said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many of you submitted proof of YOUR employment? I feel like I spent months getting everything together and yet I seemed to forget so many things! I never included proof of my employment as I wasn't aware that it mattered. Oh well.


i sent my employment contract ,6 wage slips + matching bank statements ,and a copy of my shares from work ,plus copies , i did have a thought after wonder if i should have highlighted the relavant entries on the bank statements ,making it easier to go thru as was informed they just want proof that you earn that amount and it goes into your account ..maybe do that on next visa app ,if i ever get this one thru .


----------



## Hertsfem

Contract, 6 pay slips with matching bank statements, recent letter from company, P60. Circle pay entry in pencil on bank statement.

I'm hoping that by making their job easier the application will go through quicker


----------



## emanken

mariyah said:


> For those who have recieved an email that their pack has arrived to Sheffield, how does it read? Can somebody share theirs with the rest of us? Thanks so much! :0)


Here is the reply my husband received from Sheffield:

_Dear Applicant,

Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed. 

Priority Service: 

Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications. 

Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or due to delays in processing times. 

You will receive a further e-mail advising you when a decision has been made on your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package. 

We are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on UK visa services is available at www.visainfoservices.com 

This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply. Your reply will not be received. 

Kind Regards,

UK Visa Section, Sheffield_


The email subject line also included a reference number for his application. I hope this helps!


----------



## maegantee

Is that your sponsor's employment information or you (the applicant)? Obviously included my fiance's employment information just not mine as he is the one sponsoring me not vice versa. I did include my bank statements (I was only able to get 4 months worth) which do have my direct deposit but nothing like a letter, etc. I knew I was planning on leaving anyway whether we got the visa or not. 

This is stressful! You think you have a strong, straightforward application (especially as someone exempt from the financial requirement) and then you come on here and instantly think you screwed up! I'm now convinced we'll be denied.

I should note from my previous post that ours is priority as well.


----------



## Hertsfem

maegantee said:


> Is that your sponsor's employment information or you (the applicant)? Obviously included my fiance's employment information just not mine as he is the one sponsoring me not vice versa. I did include my bank statements (I was only able to get 4 months worth) which do have my direct deposit but nothing like a letter, etc. I knew I was planning on leaving anyway whether we got the visa or not.
> 
> This is stressful! You think you have a strong, straightforward application (especially as someone exempt from the financial requirement) and then you come on here and instantly think you screwed up! I'm now convinced we'll be denied.
> 
> I should note from my previous post that ours is priority as well.


Yes it's all the sponsors information. My sons wife does not work so she will have no such information available.

Good luck with your application, however I don't see how someone exempt from the financial requirement would be more straight forward than anyone elses...


----------



## mariyah

emanken said:


> Here is the reply my husband received from Sheffield:
> 
> Dear Applicant,
> 
> Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed.
> 
> Priority Service:
> 
> Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications.
> 
> Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or due to delays in processing times.
> 
> You will receive a further e-mail advising you when a decision has been made on your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.
> 
> We are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on UK visa services is available at www.visainfoservices.com
> 
> This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply. Your reply will not be received.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> UK Visa Section, Sheffield
> 
> The email subject line also included a reference number for his application. I hope this helps!


Thank you Emanken. Since that email, has your husband heard anything? How many days has he been waiting?


----------



## emanken

mariyah said:


> Thank you Emanken. Since that email, has your husband heard anything? How many days has he been waiting?


No problem!
We received the email last Thursday, June 12. Nothing further but we're not expecting to hear for a couple of weeks based on what I'm reading/hearing about priority processing times.

I posted our timeline so far on page 444 or 445 of this thread, I'll update that and this message as and when we hear back!


----------



## suziechew

maegantee said:


> Is that your sponsor's employment information or you (the applicant)? Obviously included my fiance's employment information just not mine as he is the one sponsoring me not vice versa. I did include my bank statements (I was only able to get 4 months worth) which do have my direct deposit but nothing like a letter, etc. I knew I was planning on leaving anyway whether we got the visa or not.
> 
> This is stressful! You think you have a strong, straightforward application (especially as someone exempt from the financial requirement) and then you come on here and instantly think you screwed up! I'm now convinced we'll be denied.
> 
> I should note from my previous post that ours is priority as well.


it was my info i sent as im the sponsor ,i forgot to add i did send my p60 ,and as im exempt from threshold i also had to include all my benefits as well .i split it into sections with a little postit .

receipt for priority 
letters of introduction (1 from me and 1 from my fiance)
2 x VAF 4A
appendix 2 x1 ( got email asking for 2nd appendix 2 for child dependant ,so emailed it in )
biometrics reciept for my fiance and son 
personnal _copy of my bio page on passport not certified as im british citizen
my fiance's and his sons passport 
birth certifcate ,(not really needed) 
divorce papers , for me and my fiance 
legal letter giving my fiance permission to resettle his son in uk 
employement - contract 
p60
wage slips x 6
shares from work
benefits - letter from DWP ,showing award of P.I.P (reason for exemption )
letter from DWP ,showing child tax and working tax credits 
letter from DWP ,showing family allowance award 
Housing - land registry showing its mine 
copy of yearly mortgage statement
council tax bill 
the estate agent flyer of my house from when i bought it showing 
size of rooms etc . 
banking - 6 months bank statements (really wish i highlighted relevant sections )
i sent 6 months from both my accounts as i have 2 .
proof of relationship - photos of us together ,
photos of his trips to uk 
credit card statements ,showing joint account 
paypal screen shots showing ,money being sent to each 
other 
cards ,receipts from gifts ,proof of posting receipts etc
small exerts of skype convo over 4 years 
screen shots of facebook,txt messages over 4 years 
all the flight itinerarys 
intent to marry - receipt of provisionial wedding date for registry office 
receipt of wedding outfit for me 
reciepts from engagement ring 
wedding plans 
screen shot of intended flights and trains 

and i was very confident when i sent it ,now not so much i keep 2nd guessing everything 
:fingerscrossed::amen:


----------



## Ob111

Another day... Common sheffield we need good news...


----------



## Pallykin

Joppa keeps saying don't deface bank statements , they can figure it out.


----------



## Pannyann

Hi all after 10 days finally got an email reply from sheffield. They told me applications are dealt with in date order and they attempt to meet service standards however when busy it may not be possible to meet their service targets . 

The suggested I write to them again in a month for an update, so to me who applied early April they have an idea I am far enough down the pile to contact again in a month so am disheartened as I don't think I will get my answer any day soon!

Please could anyone also tell me when sheffield reply via email do they reply in email subject header with the viab number? Normally for me this is the case but today it was like I was given a different it's was shefo/ after oblique was five numbers is this a case number or does anyone know what it is? 

Has anyone else heard from Sheffield?


----------



## Hertsfem

Pallykin said:


> Joppa keeps saying don't deface bank statements , they can figure it out.


I believe it was him who said circle in pencil...


----------



## keemnal

Has anyone here applied for priority service after submitting the application? How long do they take to confirm that your application is being processed as priority? Does it magically show up in their system as priority once you've made the payment?


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Another day... Common sheffield we need good news...


Have posted what they replied in an email to me I agree they need to do something the strain this is putting on us all is too much !


----------



## ijcandrew

*Tier 2 General Priority from Canada*

Country applying from: Canada, Vancouver
Type of visa applied for: priority tier2 general migrant up to 3 years
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11/06/2014 online
Date biometrics taken: 16/06/14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: waiting
Office location processing your visa: New York 
Projected timeline given: waiting
Date your visa was received: waiting

Hi everyone, I just submitted my documents yesterday. I have applied for 3 other uk visas before, but this time I feel the most nervous because there were glitches during my application online as well as constant rule/site changes. Then, at the last minute I discovered I brought a much older previous passport than I intended to send. 2 out of 10 entries of my out of country travel histories are in there (transit and landing in the US from end of uk tier 5 YMS ) plus the visa stamp for the yms.

I have a couple questions:

Has anyone not sent their previous passport and have their visa decision turn out successful? I know you can claim it lost but I had listed part of my travels in the online application.

Also, it would be good to see how long it took for any similar applicants application after mar 26, 2014, for your package to be confirmed receipt and processed on a priority timeline.

It's now 13:17 in NYC and I am anxiously waiting. I hope to be able to fly this Friday!


----------



## maegantee

suziechew said:


> it was my info i sent as im the sponsor ,i forgot to add i did send my p60 ,and as im exempt from threshold i also had to include all my benefits as well .i split it into sections with a little postit .
> 
> receipt for priority
> letters of introduction (1 from me and 1 from my fiance)
> 2 x VAF 4A
> appendix 2 x1 ( got email asking for 2nd appendix 2 for child dependant ,so emailed it in )
> biometrics reciept for my fiance and son
> personnal _copy of my bio page on passport not certified as im british citizen
> my fiance's and his sons passport
> birth certifcate ,(not really needed)
> divorce papers , for me and my fiance
> legal letter giving my fiance permission to resettle his son in uk
> employement - contract
> p60
> wage slips x 6
> shares from work
> benefits - letter from DWP ,showing award of P.I.P (reason for exemption )
> letter from DWP ,showing child tax and working tax credits
> letter from DWP ,showing family allowance award
> Housing - land registry showing its mine
> copy of yearly mortgage statement
> council tax bill
> the estate agent flyer of my house from when i bought it showing
> size of rooms etc .
> banking - 6 months bank statements (really wish i highlighted relevant sections )
> i sent 6 months from both my accounts as i have 2 .
> proof of relationship - photos of us together ,
> photos of his trips to uk
> credit card statements ,showing joint account
> paypal screen shots showing ,money being sent to each
> other
> cards ,receipts from gifts ,proof of posting receipts etc
> small exerts of skype convo over 4 years
> screen shots of facebook,txt messages over 4 years
> all the flight itinerarys
> intent to marry - receipt of provisionial wedding date for registry office
> receipt of wedding outfit for me
> reciepts from engagement ring
> wedding plans
> screen shot of intended flights and trains
> 
> and i was very confident when i sent it ,now not so much i keep 2nd guessing everything
> :fingerscrossed::amen:


I'm so glad I'm waiting with someone who applied as exempt, too! By the looks of it you seem to have a strong application. I think as long as you meet the financial requirement for adequate maintenance then you'll be just fine 

It is really hard to not second guess everything!

In regards to 'defacing' bank statements, I had read that it was alright to highlight the amounts coming in from income. It's obviously too late but I don't see how it'd be a problem?


----------



## maegantee

:clock:


Hertsfem said:


> Yes it's all the sponsors information. My sons wife does not work so she will have no such information available.
> 
> Good luck with your application, however I don't see how someone exempt from the financial requirement would be more straight forward than anyone elses...


I meant it as it would be more straightforward than say someone who applied as self-employed with a lot of information to sort through (which by reading these threads it seemed to be difficult) or they had to deal a plethora of lengthy issues that some applications come with. Not saying our application gets special treatment or anything because of it, in fact I'm sure our application could be quite complicated. I just assumed it could be seen as straightforward.


----------



## simone3

Well I'm on day 58 and I have a fear that the people in Sheffield aren't keeping to their 60 day goal.. 


Has anyone heard anything from these people this week. The email help service is not even getting back to me anymore.. 

Really frustrated


----------



## grasshopper33

I haven't had a chance to post an update, but wanted to let those who are still waiting that I'm thinking of you! I know it's hard to see it when you are in the throes of this soul-crushing process, but know that it will get better!  I am safely back in England with my husband and the heartbreak of being separated has been replaced with the happiness of being together and the ability to now live normally, FINALLY! It was nearly two years of back and forth and long separations for us and we both nearly lost our minds at least a couple of times through this crazy thing. Now it feels like we can breathe and sleep properly again. Hoping you all get your visas soon!! Hang in there!  :cheer2:


----------



## Pannyann

simone3 said:


> Well I'm on day 58 and I have a fear that the people in Sheffield aren't keeping to their 60 day goal..
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything from these people this week. The email help service is not even getting back to me anymore..
> 
> Really frustrated


Had an email from them today after chasing my application a week ago I applied early April and was told to try again in a months time to get an update as application was still in a queue and that when busy they don't always meet the service standards was the informed settlement can take between 12 and 24 weeks. 

Feeling so fed up I hope you hear soon


----------



## abci

Sheffield visa office has made things very difficult for all of us on non-priority service. Taking more than 3months to process an application isn't fair especially when visa is refused. Thereby prolonging the applicant plan B option (appealing or reapplying).
After all this long wait, I pray we all get good news soon.


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> Sheffield visa office has made things very difficult for all of us on non-priority service. Taking more than 3months to process an application isn't fair especially when visa is refused. Thereby prolonging the applicant plan B option (appealing or reapplying).
> After all this long wait, I pray we all get good news soon.


I am so fed up with it that am thinking if withdrawing and leaving the UK as like you said I could be apart from my partner for years


----------



## aisha2014

I been waitin my husbands visa for 9 weeks:/ UKVI told me no decsion been made. By eco yet this was begining of june :/ I emailed UkVI on thurs last week they replied on fri 13 said his visa application was under process I still havent heard if they made a decision or not. His appilcation should be straight forward as we have a lawyer and also my local MP has wrote a supporting letter to them im really gettin bored surely it dont take 2 weeks to decide specially an application so straight forward :/


----------



## abci

Pannyann said:


> I am so fed up with it that am thinking if withdrawing and leaving the UK as like you said I could be apart from my partner for years


Don't be fed up, just occupy your mind with something else.. may be the Brazil World Cup. And don't be surprise u could get a decision email before the month runs out.
I wish u and everyone here get good news soon!


----------



## Pallykin

It's not clear to me that "under process" means it's being looked at by an ECO yet. More like it has been prepared for assessment and the put in the queue...


----------



## acklovebug

aisha2014 said:


> I been waitin my husbands visa for 9 weeks:/ UKVI told me no decsion been made. By eco yet this was begining of june :/ I emailed UkVI on thurs last week they replied on fri 13 said his visa application was under process I still havent heard if they made a decision or not. His appilcation should be straight forward as we have a lawyer and also my local MP has wrote a supporting letter to them im really gettin bored surely it dont take 2 weeks to decide specially an application so straight forward :/


I hope you hear soon! I just sent mine in and am dreading the waiting process as this whole process has already taken a year... I know this is probably a really silly question, but what is the email address you have been emailing for UKVI? Im a bit confused as to which one actually sends responses...

thanks!


----------



## aisha2014

I have had the email reply from ukvi saying the applicatiin had been processed but the visa application had not yet been assessed by the eco that was on last monday. 9th then I had the email reply on fri13 sayin the visa application is under process


----------



## aisha2014

Sorry I ment pedicted text on mobile is alful lol
Ukvi-international.faq-help.com


----------



## thesmokies

I think Sheffield is at a stand still I have been waiting since March


----------



## Pallykin

It's discouraging even for those of us yet to apply... How much slower will this process be allowed to get before they figure something out and things start to get better?


----------



## Joppa

Not much chance as the latest news reveal they are moving visa staff to passport office to clear the backlog for BRITISH citizens, who are the electorate and hold the key to the government being re-elected in next year's General Election. So foreigners can wait.


----------



## Pallykin

And spouses of BRITISH citizens can wait. Granted, that's not as many voters...


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Agreed*



thesmokies said:


> I think Sheffield is at a stand still I have been waiting since March


I hate to agree with you, but I think you are right. As soon as this Passport stuff hit the papers I am not aware of one visa here on the Forum being processed out of Sheffield.
I realize it is a small sample size, but I distinctly remember being happy and simultaneously sad that other people got their visas and this was a 6-10 time weekly occurrence. Now nothing the last two weeks.:smash::help::confused2::ranger:


----------



## superdiana

*HOW could this have happened?*



thesmokies said:


> I think Sheffield is at a stand still I have been waiting since March


I don't know if you've been keeping up to date with the latest numbers...

the passport backlog has now reached half a MILLION!! :Cry:

UK passport backlog hits half a million - FT.com

Yes, this is the country we are all trying to move to


----------



## simone3

thesmokies said:


> I think Sheffield is at a stand still I have been waiting since March


I too applied in March, March 21st and really just want it dealt with.. 

We all payed good money and made plans according to what should happen. I really just wish i could go back and apply for priority, or had been told that I could change it two months ago..

Fingers crossed we hear good news sooner rather then later.


----------



## Messiah

YESSSS!!! We got the Spouse Visa  

Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement (Wife) for UK Spouse (Non-Priority Service) 
Country of Origin: Bangladesh (Dhaka)
Office Processing: British High Commission, Bangladesh
Online application completed: May 13, 2014
Biometrics, Cash Payment and Submission of Application & Documents at VFS office: May 18 2014
Application sent to British High Commission by VFS: May 18 2014 (SMS notification)
Application Under Process at British High Commission: May 24 2014 (SMS notification)
SMS from VFS 8am (Bangladesh Time)- "Your passport is ready for collection" Tuesday 17 June 2014
Collected Passport Same day

Visa decision: APPROVED  (15th June 2014)


----------



## thesmokies

I never thought it would take this long or I would have done priority. My husband will be here Sunday for 2 weeks and I will not get to go back with him


----------



## Touchline Dad

*You Might*

Smokies-
Hang in there. I actually might do the Priority once there is proof that things are moving again in Sheffield. The wording of the emails from Sheffield concern me, i.e. "Moved to the front of the non-priority queue" which is contrary to what I have been led to believe. My fear is that there are a couple hundred more Priority applications now that have moved ahead of me while nothing is being done.
Two weeks for you and your husband would put you beyond 12 weeks; if they care at all
about their "standards" I think you might get lucky. In the interim, enjoy the time with your husband: my wife was in tears today and is at the end of her rope. Coming up on a year away from her and my children.:frusty:


----------



## mariyah

Non of this is reassuring at all...


----------



## thesmokies

Touchline Dad said:


> Smokies-
> Hang in there. I actually might do the Priority once there is proof that things are moving again in Sheffield. The wording of the emails from Sheffield concern me, i.e. "Moved to the front of the non-priority queue" which is contrary to what I have been led to believe. My fear is that there are a couple hundred more Priority applications now that have moved ahead of me while nothing is being done.
> Two weeks for you and your husband would put you beyond 12 weeks; if they care at all
> about their "standards" I think you might get lucky. In the interim, enjoy the time with your husband: my wife was in tears today and is at the end of her rope. Coming up on a year away from her and my children.:frusty:


if priority gets put in front of us we are going backwards  I hope you get to join your family soon..


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Not a bad thing*



superdiana said:


> I don't know if you've been keeping up to date with the latest numbers...
> 
> the passport backlog has now reached half a MILLION!! :Cry:
> 
> UK passport backlog hits half a million - FT.com
> 
> Yes, this is the country we are all trying to move to


Super D-
I told that to my Father in Law in the UK- his answer was that the normal volume of UK Passports in the process of renewal/issue is around 300k. I was freaking out about the 500k number and he said while it was higher than normal (thanks Captain Obvious) it wasn't as outlandish as the press is making it out to be.
One thing for sure: I am glad we are doing this now instead of in a couple of years. It isn't going to get easier. Good Luck!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*I know*



thesmokies said:


> if priority gets put in front of us we are going backwards  I hope you get to join your family soon..


That's what I am saying. Read the wording of the email that has been sent to those who 
have been upgraded to Priority. Maybe someone else would be gracious enough to cut and paste it. It says put in from of THE Non priority queue. I hope I am wrong for a few of us.

I hope you get great news and can go back with your husband, I really do. Give him a hug for me, and I will do the same when I land in the UK! Have fun!:Cry:


----------



## superdiana

Touchline Dad said:


> Super D-
> I told that to my Father in Law in the UK- his answer was that the normal volume of UK Passports in the process of renewal/issue is around 300k. I was freaking out about the 500k number and he said while it was higher than normal (thanks Captain Obvious) it wasn't as outlandish as the press is making it out to be.
> One thing for sure: I am glad we are doing this now instead of in a couple of years. It isn't going to get easier. Good Luck!:fingerscrossed:


Touchline Dad, I cannot believe that you have been separated from your family for so long. Here I am complaining that my husband has now booked his flights to the UK to start a new job and that we might be separated for a few weeks, and to hear that people on this forum have been separated from their love ones for over a year is something I cannot even imagine. Please hang in there. :hug:

Here is my favourite quote from the article:
_
Mike Jones, Home Office group secretary at the Public and Commercial Services Union, told the committee that the Passport Office had “lost control” of the backlog, and described the agency as “a ship that has been sinking for years”. _

Agree that this process is only going to get worse. :laser:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Thanks but..*

Super D-
Thanks to FaceTime, Email, phone calls, etc. it has been a bit easier.
Part of the time away has been depositing £££ in a bank account and waiting 6 months to satisfy the Financial requirement. I get that part. This interminable wait that keeps getting
longer is getting ridiculous. We have been married 15 plus years, have two wonderful kids
(who have been amazingly strong through the process). My daughter still cries herself to sleep at night occasionally. That part definitely sucks.
There is no doubt that the UK has a better future for us, and someday the wait will be worth it. I feel for everyone here who is going through the same thing: my hopes and prayers go out to everyone. Hang in there.:amen:


----------



## sfucito

Tomorrow (Wednesday) marks day #15 with priority processing for me. I hope I get an answer soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BunnyLips

Is there anyone with a priority application received in Sheffield on or prior to May 19 who is still waiting for a decision?

I'm hunkering down for what I suspect could be a lengthy delay. The people who applied a week before me all got their decisions in a big flurry at the end of May and then it seems like Sheffield boarded up their doors. This is the second week in a row where there appear to have been zero decisions from Sheffield. It's distressing emotionally and financially. Unfortunately, I don't think there's much sympathy for immigrants!


----------



## gatrgurl305

sfucito- I just noticed you are from FL>

I'll be in south FL for two weeks as I wait for my visa. Visiting my family before the big move, which I hope is sooner than later.

Good luck!


----------



## Pallykin

Delayed marriage and spouse visas came up as an issue in early 2013:

Border agency backlog keeps Britons and their foreign spouses in limbo | UK news | The Guardian

The spin was that British people's lives were being put on hold, and that this was unacceptable.


----------



## sfucito

gatrgurl305 said:


> sfucito- I just noticed you are from FL>
> 
> I'll be in south FL for two weeks as I wait for my visa. Visiting my family before the big move, which I hope is sooner than later.
> 
> Good luck!


Hey there! Yep..I'm from the Tampa Bay area. Good luck with your visa. My fingers are crossed for everyone.


----------



## sfucito

BunnyLips said:


> Is there anyone with a priority application received in Sheffield on or prior to May 19 who is still waiting for a decision?
> 
> I'm hunkering down for what I suspect could be a lengthy delay. The people who applied a week before me all got their decisions in a big flurry at the end of May and then it seems like Sheffield boarded up their doors. This is the second week in a row where there appear to have been zero decisions from Sheffield. It's distressing emotionally and financially. Unfortunately, I don't think there's much sympathy for immigrants!


Hey there. If it means anything, I received an email that said I should hear back within the next two weeks. This was the e-mail I received on June 13th...

"Thank you for your email. We have received a large volume of applications over the last few months, hence the delay in processing yours. However, it is now nearing the front of the priority queue and I would expect an ECO to do an initial assessment within the next week or two.

I am sorry I cannot provide a more definite timescale."


----------



## acklovebug

sfucito said:


> Tomorrow (Wednesday) marks day #15 with priority processing for me. I hope I get an answer soon. Fingers crossed.


have you gotten any email response since your paper work was delivered? can you share the email address where the notifications are being sent from?

thanks!


----------



## sfucito

acklovebug said:


> have you gotten any email response since your paper work was delivered? can you share the email address where the notifications are being sent from?
> 
> thanks!


I haven't received anything since Friday. I didn't receive a confirmation email until the 29th of May,,,they had my package in hand since the 21st of May...I send all questions to [email protected]


----------



## emiilane

Does anyone know the current priority processing times for Ancestry visas in Sydney, Aus?


----------



## Joppa

In May, most were processed within 15 working days (3 weeks), so with priority, maybe 1-2 weeks?


----------



## emiilane

ok thank you! do you know how to purchase priority? i'm in the VFS online shopping cart but can't find an ancestry category to buy priority with!


----------



## Joppa

It falls under the category of non-settlement visa.


----------



## emiilane

Non-settlement isn't one of the options.. These are the options in the drop down menu (I've omitted the ones that definitely don't apply to me, like Antigua):

ACADEMIC VISITOR
AR
BUSINESS VISIT
BUSINESS VISITOR
CLINICAL ATTACHEMENT
COE 
DAT
EEA
EMPLOYMENT
EXEMPT
FAMILY REUNION
FAMILY VISIT
FRESH TALENT
HSMP
INDEPENDENT MEANS
INTERNATIONAL GRADUATE SCHEME
JERSEY WORK PERMIT
JERSY VISIT
MEDICAL TREATMENT
MONSERRAT
OVERSEAS DOMESTIC WORKER
PERMIT FREE
PLAB
REPLACE BIOMATRIC PR
SETTING UP BUSINESS
SETTLEMENT
SINGLE ENTRY VISA TO REPLACE BIO RESIDENCE
SOLE REP
SPECIAL VISITOR
STUDENT
ALL THE TIERS
TRANSFER OF VISA
UKAD
UKGP
VIGNETTE TRANSFER
VISIT
WHM
WORK PERMIT

i don't know what half of those are! which one would apply to ancestry?


----------



## Joppa

Under Employment, and then non-points based system.


----------



## emiilane

still no option for non-points based, the sub visa category options are:
employment over 6 months
employment under 6 months
employment dependant over 6 months
" " " under 6 months
offshore workers.

if i pick employment over 6 months, I can pick priority visa service, though the description of the service is:
"The Home Office will expedite the processing of your visa application and return of your documents. Customers may request this service if they are applying for a visitor visa (excluding student visas) and have travelled without difficulty in the last five years to one of the following countries: UK, USA, Australia, New Zealand, Canada or a Schengen country."

so does that mean priority service is only available to visitor visa applications???

So sorry for the long questions, I'm just so confused and have been trying to find an answer for what feels like forever!


----------



## maegantee

I received this email this morning..

Dear XXXXXX,

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations international enquiry service. Please note your visa decision has been made and you will be contacted soon when its ready for collection or will be couriered to you if you have chosen the service. We hope this has answered your query. 

I feel sick to my stomach and I'm shaking! Obviously I'm so excited but I'm so scared that when I open that passport, I won't have a shiny visa inside of it.


----------



## helpmeplz

maegantee said:


> I received this email this morning..
> 
> Dear XXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations international enquiry service. Please note your visa decision has been made and you will be contacted soon when its ready for collection or will be couriered to you if you have chosen the service. We hope this has answered your query.
> 
> I feel sick to my stomach and I'm shaking! Obviously I'm so excited but I'm so scared that when I open that passport, I won't have a shiny visa inside of it.


I wish you the best of luck! Hoping you get the visa.


----------



## Ob111

maegantee said:


> I received this email this morning..
> 
> Dear XXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations international enquiry service. Please note your visa decision has been made and you will be contacted soon when its ready for collection or will be couriered to you if you have chosen the service. We hope this has answered your query.
> 
> I feel sick to my stomach and I'm shaking! Obviously I'm so excited but I'm so scared that when I open that passport, I won't have a shiny visa inside of it.


Yayyyy..... Am sure it will be good news... Am happy seems like things are moving again.... Congratulations


----------



## superdiana

There is movement in Sheffield? YAY! Good luck, maegantee. I hope they just let all of us through now to deal with the immigration backlog.


----------



## Pannyann

maegantee said:


> I received this email this morning..
> 
> Dear XXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations international enquiry service. Please note your visa decision has been made and you will be contacted soon when its ready for collection or will be couriered to you if you have chosen the service. We hope this has answered your query.
> 
> I feel sick to my stomach and I'm shaking! Obviously I'm so excited but I'm so scared that when I open that passport, I won't have a shiny visa inside of it.


Congrats it's good to know things are on the move again


----------



## Pallykin

maegantee said:


> I received this email this morning..
> 
> Dear XXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations international enquiry service. Please note your visa decision has been made and you will be contacted soon when its ready for collection or will be couriered to you if you have chosen the service. We hope this has answered your query.
> 
> I feel sick to my stomach and I'm shaking! Obviously I'm so excited but I'm so scared that when I open that passport, I won't have a shiny visa inside of it.


Congrats Maegantee!

Remind us of your timeline... Priority/non-priority... etc. etc...


----------



## maegantee

Pallykin said:


> Congrats Maegantee!
> 
> Remind us of your timeline... Priority/non-priority... etc. etc...


Of course! Sorry.. With all the craziness this morning (I almost knocked my fiancé down!!) I forgot! I did NOT expect to wake up to that!!!!!!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé Visa - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 10th (actually unsure of this now!)
Date biometrics taken: May 16th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Never received an actual email but ECM responded on June 10th stating my documents had been received
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Standard
Decision Made Email: June 18th
Date your visa was received: Waiting..

So 17 working days as FedEx showed it was signed for on May 27th.

Thank you guys for your help, support, and kind words. Please send my fiancé and I positive vibes (fairy dust, prayers, a few more bottles of wine.. Whatever you fancy  hehe!) that it's approved! THIS is the worst part! Knowing a decision has been made but not knowing what the heck it is. 

Does anyone know what happens next? Lol.


----------



## papiermache

maegantee said:


> Of course! Sorry.. With all the craziness this morning (I almost knocked my fiancé down!!) I forgot! I did NOT expect to wake up to that!!!!!!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancé Visa - Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): May 10th (actually unsure of this now!)
> Date biometrics taken: May 16th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Never received an actual email but ECM responded on June 10th stating my documents had been received
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Standard
> Decision Made Email: June 18th
> Date your visa was received: Waiting..
> 
> Thank you guys for your help, support, and kind words. Please send my fiancé and I positive vibes (fairy dust, prayers, a few more bottles of wine.. Whatever you fancy  hehe!) that it's approved! THIS is the worst part! Knowing a decision has been made but not knowing what the heck it is.
> 
> Does anyone know what happens next? Lol.


Oo, how exciting! I am crossing my fingers and hoping the best for you! My biometrics were taken the same date as yours as well!


----------



## BunnyLips

maegantee said:


> I received this email this morning..
> 
> Dear XXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations international enquiry service. Please note your visa decision has been made and you will be contacted soon when its ready for collection or will be couriered to you if you have chosen the service. We hope this has answered your query.
> 
> I feel sick to my stomach and I'm shaking! Obviously I'm so excited but I'm so scared that when I open that passport, I won't have a shiny visa inside of it.


Thrilled to bits for you and the mister!!! Woo-hoo!!!!!!


----------



## Britkpr

*The journey begins!*

Hello all, I am very grateful for all the info in this forum. Here's our timeline in case it helps anyone. We've only just started the journey 

*Country of application:* Honduras
*Visa Type:* Husband - Settlement
*Visa completed online:* 15 May 2014
*Biometrics taken in Panama:* 4 June 2014
*Sent via Fedex:* 10 June 2014
*Delivered in Bogota*: 12 June 2014
*Office location processing visa:* Bogota, Colombia
*Email confirmation of docs received and application is being processed: *17 June 2014 (3 business days after fedex delivery)
*Current Processing times for Bogota Hub as at 16 June 2014: *Settlement visas 50 working days (10 weeks)
*Visa email issued:* ???
*Visa received:* ???


----------



## maegantee

papiermache said:


> Oo, how exciting! I am crossing my fingers and hoping the best for you! My biometrics were taken the same date as yours as well!


Thank you! Hopefully that means you'll hear soon then 



BunnyLips said:


> Thrilled to bits for you and the mister!!! Woo-hoo!!!!!!


Thank you again and again and again for all your support  



I wonder if they go by your estimated date of travel? Just a thought.. I had put we wanted to travel on June 12th.. Maybe they organize them by that date?


----------



## superdiana

maegantee said:


> Thank you! Hopefully that means you'll hear soon then
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again and again and again for all your support
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they go by your estimated date of travel? Just a thought.. I had put we wanted to travel on June 12th.. Maybe they organize them by that date?


They do take that into account if they can. When I had inquired about upgrading to priority a few weeks ago, I said I was at 10 weeks and expected that I would get my passport back in time for travel in July. They told me to provide more details on my trip and would get back to me.

Of course they haven't gotten back to me yet


----------



## amschwar

Believe it or not, I got an email from Sheffield this morning. It said,
"Your latest documents and your email are with the caseworker today. Please continue to wait for news of the case resolution."

I originally applied in February for a non-priority Settlement Visa. My husband is self-employed but we know we more than meet the financial requirement. Having taken so long, I attempted to upgrade to Priority. On Aprill 22 they said it was not necessary because my application was already being considered. Then no news... 

On May 29 they requested more documents. We had everything back to them on June 5. They told me once all the documents were in hand it would only be a few days before a decision was made. Then today I got the above email. 

I'm excited to have an update and see that Sheffield isn't at a complete stand-still, but I'm still nervous it'll get denied. Just wanted to let everyone know things are moving in Sheffield, even if it's at a snails pace. Good luck to everyone else waiting.


----------



## maegantee

Superdiana that's strange! I'd email them again! 

I think the reason why I'm assuming mine is denied is because my passport photos were starting to look scraped at the very top (I paper clipped them) so I had figured they would ask for new ones. So hopefully they just processed it with a not so scraped one?? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pallykin

amschwar, I can't believe they told you not to apply for priority, and then another month went by.

What documents did they request? I wonder if that is when your application was opened and sorted?


----------



## superdiana

maegantee said:


> Superdiana that's strange! I'd email them again!
> 
> I think the reason why I'm assuming mine is denied is because my passport photos were starting to look scraped at the very top (I paper clipped them) so I had figured they would ask for new ones. So hopefully they just processed it with a not so scraped one?? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Yes, I emailed Sheffield and the FAQ line to see if they can give me an update. I said they have 1 month to get me my passport back since they are over their 12 week timeline! We'll see if that helps at all. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> Yes, I emailed Sheffield and the FAQ line to see if they can give me an update. I said they have 1 month to get me my passport back since they are over their 12 week timeline! We'll see if that helps at all. :fingerscrossed:


I called to see if there's any update just get told settlement takes 3-6 months and once the operator saw the application was from Nigeria he said I should call again in 6 weeks as Nigeria takes longer than any other country! I'm going to have to withdraw if they are not back soon as I need my documents to renew my professional registration for my job!

I really hope you hear soon.


----------



## Pannyann

amschwar said:


> Believe it or not, I got an email from Sheffield this morning. It said,
> "Your latest documents and your email are with the caseworker today. Please continue to wait for news of the case resolution."
> 
> I originally applied in February for a non-priority Settlement Visa. My husband is self-employed but we know we more than meet the financial requirement. Having taken so long, I attempted to upgrade to Priority. On Aprill 22 they said it was not necessary because my application was already being considered. Then no news...
> 
> On May 29 they requested more documents. We had everything back to them on June 5. They told me once all the documents were in hand it would only be a few days before a decision was made. Then today I got the above email.
> 
> I'm excited to have an update and see that Sheffield isn't at a complete stand-still, but I'm still nervous it'll get denied. Just wanted to let everyone know things are moving in Sheffield, even if it's at a snails pace. Good luck to everyone else waiting.


That's good to know I really hope they get you decision to you soon. Good luck


----------



## amschwar

Pallykin said:


> amschwar, I can't believe they told you not to apply for priority, and then another month went by.
> 
> What documents did they request? I wonder if that is when your application was opened and sorted?


I had an email from them on Feb. 24 confirming the receipt of my application and documents. I don't know why it took 2 months for them to request more documents. 

They asked for bank statements and my husband's self-employment documents, to match up with the tax return we included with the application.


----------



## mariyah

Maegantee, yipee so happy for you! I'm sure all will be fine. Sending lots of visa shaped positive vibes! :0)


----------



## Pallykin

amschwar said:


> They asked for bank statements and my husband's self-employment documents, to match up with the tax return we included with the application.


Amschwar, that sounds promising. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Not to worry*



maegantee said:


> Superdiana that's strange! I'd email them again!
> 
> I think the reason why I'm assuming mine is denied is because my passport photos were starting to look scraped at the very top (I paper clipped them) so I had figured they would ask for new ones. So hopefully they just processed it with a not so scraped one?? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Maegantee!!!!! I think you are good. I remember reading recently that the UKVI even used a 
USA sized photo on the visa….:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

amschwar said:


> I had an email from them on Feb. 24 confirming the receipt of my application and documents. I don't know why it took 2 months for them to request more documents.
> 
> They asked for bank statements and my husband's self-employment documents, to match up with the tax return we included with the application.


Am really hoping you get a fast positive answer you've waited so long


----------



## maegantee

mariyah said:


> Maegantee, yipee so happy for you! I'm sure all will be fine. Sending lots of visa shaped positive vibes! :0)


Thank you so much!!  Hoping you too hear some good news soon!



Touchline Dad said:


> Maegantee!!!!! I think you are good. I remember reading recently that the UKVI even used a
> USA sized photo on the visa….:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I hope so! Mine were the USA sized ones but hopefully it doesn't make a difference!! Lol. Just ready to be back home in Wales with that sparkly Bristol Channel and drink Pimms all summer long! Really hoping it's in there! After all of this hard work and stress, I'm hoping all of our visas are approved!


----------



## maegantee

I've been trying to go back through the forum but haven't been able to find it..

Anyone remember/know about how long it takes for the 'official' confirmation/tracking number? Haven't gotten an email other than that one this morning. Was hoping to have it by the weekend as my fiancé and I will be back at my home then!


----------



## grasshopper33

I sent in two sets of passport photos: one set UK and one set US. They used the US size  I also received an email from Sheffield which said they scan them and size them via computer anyway, so it really doesn't matter. But to me, (and probably everyone else here) every tiny detail mattered. So happy for you!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

maegantee said:


> I've been trying to go back through the forum but haven't been able to find it..
> 
> Anyone remember/know about how long it takes for the 'official' confirmation/tracking number? Haven't gotten an email other than that one this morning. Was hoping to have it by the weekend as my fiancé and I will be back at my home then!


It'll probably take a day or two minimum before they send that sort of information out.

When I was approved for my Fiancée Visa back in July '12, I didn't receive word that my visa had been approved until late afternoon (EDT) _the day after_ it was approved, and it was early evening _two days after approval_ that my passport and supporting documentation was handed over to DHL to return to me in Vancouver (I supplied a waybill and DHL packaging number, so I had to check online myself to find out when it was handed over and I spent half of that night afterwards watching my golden ticket wend its way westward to my home).


----------



## gatrgurl305

maegantee said:


> I received this email this morning..
> 
> Dear XXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations international enquiry service. Please note your visa decision has been made and you will be contacted soon when its ready for collection or will be couriered to you if you have chosen the service. We hope this has answered your query.
> 
> I feel sick to my stomach and I'm shaking! Obviously I'm so excited but I'm so scared that when I open that passport, I won't have a shiny visa inside of it.



Yes!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Pallykin

WestCoastCanadianGirl - 

How have you found London? Did it take you long to find a job? Any surprises overall, either good or bad?


----------



## maegantee

grasshopper33 said:


> I sent in two sets of passport photos: one set UK and one set US. They used the US size  I also received an email from Sheffield which said they scan them and size them via computer anyway, so it really doesn't matter. But to me, (and probably everyone else here) every tiny detail mattered. So happy for you!


Phew! Good to know  Ta so very much!! 



gatrgurl305 said:


> Yes!!! So happy for you!!!


Thank you!! 



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It'll probably take a day or two minimum before they send that sort of information out.
> 
> When I was approved for my Fiancée Visa back in July '12, I didn't receive word that my visa had been approved until late afternoon (EDT) _the day after_ it was approved, and it was early evening _two days after approval_ that my passport and supporting documentation was handed over to DHL to return to me in Vancouver (I supplied a waybill and DHL packaging number, so I had to check online myself to find out when it was handed over and I spent half of that night afterwards watching my golden ticket wend its way westward to my home).


Commence the checking of FedEx every 5 minutes!! Haha. Do you think it's worth emailing back asking if it's been approved or just wait it out?


----------



## maegantee

And just to note.. I looked and saw they sent the email right as I had gone to bed nat 11:24 PM. Which would make it 5:24 AM UK time. So good news is.. They must be working super early to deal with the backlog!!


----------



## ladyjujubee

My application for my fiancee visa is currently non-priority but I would like to upgrade it to priority. Isthere anyone who was originally non-priority that upgraded who could tell me how I go about doing that? Should I email Sheffield and ask about it or do I just pay for it and email them the receipt? I'm just worried that I won't get it back in time to finalize our wedding plans and my fiance has already been telling me that a few things for our reception have gone awry. Any help that anyone could offer would be so greatly appreciated!!! This is a wonderful place and I'm so glad I found it because it has given me so much information.


----------



## Pallykin

ladyjujubee said:


> My application for my fiancee visa is currently non-priority but I would like to upgrade it to priority. Isthere anyone who was originally non-priority that upgraded who could tell me how I go about doing that? Should I email Sheffield and ask about it or do I just pay for it and email them the receipt? I'm just worried that I won't get it back in time to finalize our wedding plans and my fiance has already been telling me that a few things for our reception have gone awry. Any help that anyone could offer would be so greatly appreciated!!! This is a wonderful place and I'm so glad I found it because it has given me so much information.


How long have you been waiting and what is your wedding date?


----------



## ladyjujubee

Pallykin said:


> How long have you been waiting and what is your wedding date?


They have had my application for 6 business days so far. I got the confirmation email on 11 June. And our wedding is set for November 15, so about 5 months away. I may be prematurely freaking out but after reading all the things about delays and back logs I'm just getting nervous!


----------



## Pallykin

I think you are prematurely freaking out... but that's the name of the game. Try to find something else to focus on that keeps you busy and leaves you with a feeling of accomplishment at the end of the day...


----------



## ladyjujubee

Pallykin said:


> I think you are prematurely freaking out... but that's the name of the game. Try to find something else to focus on that keeps you busy and leaves you with a feeling of accomplishment at the end of the day...


Thank you! I do have plenty to keep me busy. Sometimes I just let my thoughts get the better of me! I'm so glad for this forum because it helps keep me sane and there are so many nice, helpful people on here. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Pallykin

The passport backlog is partly summer rush and partly the expat passports that are now processed in the UK. There's a similar summer rush for passports here in the US which ends in July. The passport people will send the visa people back to UKVI in a few weeks, and things should ease up. The summer visa rush will also end which will help.

I just noticed that my sponsor's UK passport expires next year, which caught me by surprise. We'll have to think about when to renew it... probably not now!


----------



## simone3

I just upgraded my application to priority, fingers crossed it is done asap. I am afraid there will be a backlog of priority applications so thought i would just throw my application into the ring.


----------



## Pallykin

simone3, did anyone at UKVI ever get back to you?


----------



## simone3

Pallykin said:


> simone3, did anyone at UKVI ever get back to you?


I called them today and finally got through to someone, she emailed me what to do to bump it up and to send it to the VisaSheffield email. 

I really hope they get it asap because I dont want to have wasted 500 bucks just for it to not be seen. we will see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## Pallykin

If only a lot of people had known a couple of months ago that the waits were going to stretch to nearly infinity...

I have to say that I started out thinking priority was an unnecessary expense, and I've since changed my mind.

Simone3, I hope your visa comes through quickly now...


----------



## simone3

Pallykin said:


> If only a lot of people had known a couple of months ago that the waits were going to stretch to nearly infinity...
> 
> I have to say that I started out thinking priority was an unnecessary expense, and I've since changed my mind.
> 
> Simone3, I hope your visa comes through quickly now...


Thank you
I just could not take, not being able to do anything about the situation.

I am assuming you are still waiting, what is your time frame again?


----------



## Pallykin

I'm waiting to apply. My sponsor has to have a job first. We are both in the US, so it is a little bit more challenging.


----------



## simone3

Pallykin said:


> I'm waiting to apply. My sponsor has to have a job first. We are both in the US, so it is a little bit more challenging.


I highly suggest just paying the 500 and use priority this is a nightmare


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Individual choice*



ladyjujubee said:


> They have had my application for 6 business days so far. I got the confirmation email on 11 June. And our wedding is set for November 15, so about 5 months away. I may be prematurely freaking out but after reading all the things about delays and back logs I'm just getting nervous!



Ladyjujubee-
My advice is that $510 is a small price to pay for you and your Fiance's peace of mind, but only you know what your financial situation is. I am coming up on 11 weeks and the nightmare doesn't look like it will end. If you can swing it, do it. :deadhorse:


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Ladyjujubee-
> My advice is that $510 is a small price to pay for you and your Fiance's peace of mind, but only you know what your financial situation is. I am coming up on 11 weeks and the nightmare doesn't look like it will end. If you can swing it, do it. :deadhorse:


I'm a week behind you touchline dad and everytime I see you post I hope it's to say you've got your visa. Nigeria doesn't do priority so I've got to choice of priority but with the way things are going I wish they did., I hope you here soon


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Sorry !*

Panyann-
Sorry about that. The Smokies is ahead of me, so every time I see them post I do the same!
I just feel the need to tell everyone to do Priority unless they are next in line, in the immortal words of Millmonkey. I intend to have a beverage now which also complies with his instructions. Cheers!:rain:


----------



## simone3

Touchline Dad said:


> Panyann-
> Sorry about that. The Smokies is ahead of me, so every time I see them post I do the same!
> I just feel the need to tell everyone to do Priority unless they are next in line, in the immortal words of Millmonkey. I intend to have a beverage now which also complies with his instructions. Cheers!:rain:


did you upgrade to priority yet?
I just did today and am wondering how long until i get a reply that they have received my receipt for payment.

thanks


----------



## thesmokies

I am debating paying priority which I should have done 2 months ago but hindsight is 20/20


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Not Yet*



simone3 said:


> did you upgrade to priority yet?
> I just did today and am wondering how long until i get a reply that they have received my receipt for payment.
> 
> thanks


I didn't yet. Against my better judgement I will wait out the week and see if there is any Non-Priority movement. I would imagine you will hear in 4-5 days, just a guess based on previous observations. For us, $510 is a huge chunk this late in the game. You made the right call. Good Luck!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Wish I had the right advice*



thesmokies said:


> I am debating paying priority which I should have done 2 months ago but hindsight is 20/20


Tough call. I want to see if ANY Non Priorities get approved this week, then I will decide.
As I said previously, that is a big ***** of money for us, but if I don't hear anything next week I will do it.


----------



## ladyjujubee

Touchline Dad said:


> Ladyjujubee-
> My advice is that $510 is a small price to pay for you and your Fiance's peace of mind, but only you know what your financial situation is. I am coming up on 11 weeks and the nightmare doesn't look like it will end. If you can swing it, do it. :deadhorse:


Thank you so much for the advice! I really am considering it because I just don't want us to have to reschedule our whole wedding. I think I'll end up doing it just so I don't go insane waiting for a decision. I can't believe you have been waiting 11 weeks! I really hope you get your visa soon so that you can be reunited with your family!!! And thanks again for your kind advice


----------



## Touchline Dad

*You are welcome*



ladyjujubee said:


> Thank you so much for the advice! I really am considering it because I just don't want us to have to reschedule our whole wedding. I think I'll end up doing it just so I don't go insane waiting for a decision. I can't believe you have been waiting 11 weeks! I really hope you get your visa soon so that you can be reunited with your family!!! And thanks again for your kind advice


No problem. I can't imagine the stress you are under. I remember our wedding, and even though it wasn't extravagant, $510 was not a lot of money by the time we figured out the food, the liquor, cake, dress, tux, limo, hotels, blah blah blah..This one seems to be a no brainer.

Good Luck!:yo:


----------



## emanken

This truly is a stressful situation for all! I am scheduled to start my job in the Uk on July 1st (I am a Brit living in the US with my husband and daughter) - my daughter's US passport is stuck in Durham and my husband's application is visa is sitting in a pile (priority pile, which is some comfort) and I really don't want to go on ahead of them BUT at least I am not worried about my wedding!
All the best to my fellow "waiters" let's hope that things pick up and we can all be with our loved ones again soon. I say we should organize a booze up in the UK once we are all there!!!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Booze up!*



emanken said:


> This truly is a stressful situation for all! I am scheduled to start my job in the Uk on July 1st (I am a Brit living in the US with my husband and daughter) - my daughter's US passport is stuck in Durham and my husband's application is visa is sitting in a pile (priority pile, which is some comfort) and I really don't want to go on ahead of them BUT at least I am not worried about my wedding!
> All the best to my fellow "waiters" let's hope that things pick up and we can all be with our loved ones again soon. I say we should organize a booze up in the UK once we are all there!!!


That is the best idea I have seen on this Forum! Fortunately or unfortunately, I am already fully invested in my private "booze up" party for the evening! Hope and prayers for everyone here...:cheer2::grouphug::rockon::horn::typing:


----------



## thesmokies

Touchline Dad said:


> Tough call. I want to see if ANY Non Priorities get approved this week, then I will decide.
> As I said previously, that is a big ***** of money for us, but if I don't hear anything next week I will do it.



I will probably wait too as I don't have deadline to meet just anxious to be with my husband and move on to the next phase of my life. My anniversary is Tuesday the 24th but he will be here to celebrate. :cheer2:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Happy Anniversary!*



thesmokies said:


> I will probably wait too as I don't have deadline to meet just anxious to be with my husband and move on to the next phase of my life. My anniversary is Tuesday the 24th but he will be here to celebrate. :cheer2:


Hope you guys enjoy it, I know you will. Today was an encouraging day at Sheffield, at least there is movement albeit Priority applications. I was seriously concerned that they had all left the building...

It's all good; nice group of folks on here from literally all around the globe. It makes the wait a bit easier I suppose. Hope you hear something soon!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BunnyLips

emanken said:


> This truly is a stressful situation for all! I am scheduled to start my job in the Uk on July 1st (I am a Brit living in the US with my husband and daughter) - my daughter's US passport is stuck in Durham and my husband's application is visa is sitting in a pile (priority pile, which is some comfort) and I really don't want to go on ahead of them BUT at least I am not worried about my wedding!
> All the best to my fellow "waiters" let's hope that things pick up and we can all be with our loved ones again soon. I say we should organize a booze up in the UK once we are all there!!!


Count me in, please! It would be great to meet everyone. You've all been such a source of tremendous support!


----------



## emanken

I'll figure something out for us all. I mean it! I'll set up a meeting spot, date and time for some time in the fall! We'll have some sort of dress code so that we know how to spot each other- how about bald caps to represent all the hair we have pulled out waiting for our visas!?!?!? LOL

Watch this space - I will make this happen!


----------



## maegantee

emanken said:


> I'll figure something out for us all. I mean it! I'll set up a meeting spot, date and time for some time in the fall! We'll have some sort of dress code so that we know how to spot each other- how about bald caps to represent all the hair we have pulled out waiting for our visas!?!?!? LOL
> 
> Watch this space - I will make this happen!


PLEASE make this an actual thing!!


----------



## sfucito

emanken said:


> I'll figure something out for us all. I mean it! I'll set up a meeting spot, date and time for some time in the fall! We'll have some sort of dress code so that we know how to spot each other- how about bald caps to represent all the hair we have pulled out waiting for our visas!?!?!? LOL
> 
> Watch this space - I will make this happen!


Count me in!


----------



## keemnal

simone3 said:


> I called them today and finally got through to someone, she emailed me what to do to bump it up and to send it to the VisaSheffield email.
> 
> I really hope they get it asap because I dont want to have wasted 500 bucks just for it to not be seen. we will see what happens over the next few days.


Hi simone3, 
I changed mine to priority also, and I email Sheffield as well. Is there anything specific you had to email them for them to take notice? Thanks!


----------



## gatrgurl305

emanken said:


> I'll figure something out for us all. I mean it! I'll set up a meeting spot, date and time for some time in the fall! We'll have some sort of dress code so that we know how to spot each other- how about bald caps to represent all the hair we have pulled out waiting for our visas!?!?!? LOL
> 
> Watch this space - I will make this happen!



IN!


----------



## simone3

keemnal said:


> Hi simone3,
> I changed mine to priority also, and I email Sheffield as well. Is there anything specific you had to email them for them to take notice? Thanks!


I just did it today, was told to put in the subject of the email Priority Paid and my GWF number. I hope they see it soon


----------



## keemnal

simone3 said:


> I just did it today, was told to put in the subject of the email Priority Paid and my GWF number. I hope they see it soon


Thanks, and good luck.


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Panyann-
> Sorry about that. The Smokies is ahead of me, so every time I see them post I do the same!
> I just feel the need to tell everyone to do Priority unless they are next in line, in the immortal words of Millmonkey. I intend to have a beverage now which also complies with his instructions. Cheers!:rain:


Hope you enjoyed that drink! I do wish Nigeria allowed priority but they don't. Well here's hoping for another day of good news from the Sheffield office


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Hope you enjoyed that drink! I do wish Nigeria allowed priority but they don't. Well here's hoping for another day of good news from the Sheffield office


I second that..... Just feels like you have no control over your life right now... Cant plan... My mind keeps playing tricks on me that my application might have cracks and that scares me.. Cause to wait months, get refused and then wait another 3months reapplying or more if you appeal... After this experience and i get the spouse visa... I need like 1month vacation with my husband b4 i start to worry about employment... Plus if there is a party being planned am down with that.. Just hope Nigerians Application is not still on d queue while that is happening.


----------



## rinny

amschwar said:


> I am in the same boat, but my process has taken MUCH longer. My husband is self-employed and I applied in February. They didn't ask for additional financial documents until last week! We're in the process of getting all our bank statements to them, but because my husband is an independent consultant, and not a business owner, he doesn't have business accounts. I've explained this to them and asked if we can provide a copy of his consultant contract or anything else and they haven't replied.
> 
> Any suggestions for what we can supply to get this approved is greatly appreciated.


When they asked for additional documents, was it through e-mail or telephone? I ask only because I got a missed call from a number I don't know and it freaked me out because I have no idea what's going on with all the visas.


----------



## HQuinn

I emailed UKVI(not Sheffield) yesterday and received this response this morning:

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations international service. We understand that you would like to know about the status of your application to come to the UK. A decision has not yet been made on your application. We will contact you once a decision has been made or, if necessary, while your application is being considered.

Does this mean that my application is being looked at or does it mean really nothing at all? Trying not to over-analyze the response.


----------



## nyclon

You are over analysing.


----------



## amschwar

rinny said:


> When they asked for additional documents, was it through e-mail or telephone? I ask only because I got a missed call from a number I don't know and it freaked me out because I have no idea what's going on with all the visas.


It was by email. That has been the only way they've communicated with me.


----------



## Stirmie

HQuinn said:


> I emailed UKVI(not Sheffield) yesterday and received this response this morning:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations international service. We understand that you would like to know about the status of your application to come to the UK. A decision has not yet been made on your application. We will contact you once a decision has been made or, if necessary, while your application is being considered.
> 
> Does this mean that my application is being looked at or does it mean really nothing at all? Trying not to over-analyze the response.



You and I both had our priority applications received by Sheffield on June 10th. Let's check back in with each other. After reading other posts on this forum, I've decided to really start worrying on July 8th. Until then, I will try to be only moderately worried.


----------



## sfucito

Any movement in Sheffield today? I would have thought I would have heard something :0(


----------



## BunnyLips

sfucito said:


> Any movement in Sheffield today? I would have thought I would have heard something :0(


Nothing out of Sheffield for me today. I did get a response from the general inquiry email address saying no decision has been made. 

Priority application received by Sheffield on May 19. Nearing the end of 5 weeks.


----------



## sfucito

BunnyLips said:


> Nothing out of Sheffield for me today. I did get a response from the general inquiry email address saying no decision has been made.
> 
> Priority application received by Sheffield on May 19. Nearing the end of 5 weeks.


It's definitely one of those days where I feel like crying. The only hope I have is for next week. They told me it would be looked at most likely this week or next week. I had a glimmer of hope it might be this week. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## sfucito

I feel like crying, but instead of frustration it is out of happiness. I received this today!!!

Thank you for your email. I apologise for the delay in responding.

Your application has now been considered by an Entry Clearance Officer, and I can inform you that your application has been Approved. A UK Visa will be Issued in the coming days, and your documents will be despatched shortly afterwards.


----------



## Bucule

Aaaaaaaa.... So exited .... got the passport today. Finally i will be with my other me.
So no confirmation email, no sms, no update on teleperphormance ....only a call this morning .
Country applied from: Macedonia,Skopje......documents send to Poland 
Date : 22nd April
Visa : 19 June 

Good luck too all of you waiting ....


----------



## JrmHarding

sfucito said:


> I feel like crying, but instead of frustration it is out of happiness. I received this today!!!
> 
> Thank you for your email. I apologise for the delay in responding.
> 
> Your application has now been considered by an Entry Clearance Officer, and I can inform you that your application has been Approved. A UK Visa will be Issued in the coming days, and your documents will be despatched shortly afterwards.


Congratulations!!! It really is the best feeling in the world. All the best to you! :tea:


----------



## HQuinn

sfucito-That's so wonderful!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## sfucito

My visa being approved today shows movement in Sheffield! My fingers are crossed for everyone here.


----------



## suziechew

sfucito said:


> I feel like crying, but instead of frustration it is out of happiness. I received this today!!!
> 
> Thank you for your email. I apologise for the delay in responding.
> 
> Your application has now been considered by an Entry Clearance Officer, and I can inform you that your application has been Approved. A UK Visa will be Issued in the coming days, and your documents will be despatched shortly afterwards.


congrats  really pleased for you , i think u were a couple weeks in front of me ,my confirmation was june 4th . hopefully sheffield is on a roll again and we all hear soon .


----------



## Pallykin

Congratulations sfucito!

What was your timeline?

Be sure to let us know how your visa date compares with what you asked for. What is/was your hoped for travel date?


----------



## sfucito

Pallykin said:


> Congratulations sfucito!
> 
> What was your timeline?
> 
> Be sure to let us know how your visa date compares with what you asked for. What is/was your hoped for travel date?


Here' my timeline. I hoped it would have been approved sooner, but no complaints today. I'm just glad I know and this horrible weight has been lifted...

Timeline (Spousal VISA Priority to settle in the UK):

Application arrived in Sheffield: May 21st
E-mail confirming that it was "officially" received: May 29th
Another e-mail stating I was missing appendix 2: May 29th
Sent my appendix two: May 29th
Official "Approved" e-mail: June 19th


----------



## Scrubbah

I submitted my FLR (M) back in the second week of April and after them making some requests for blank pieces of paper they finally asked me to supply my biometric information over 2 weeks ago and I haven't heard anything since...I was really hoping this would be done before July...


----------



## maegantee

sfucito said:


> I feel like crying, but instead of frustration it is out of happiness. I received this today!!!
> 
> Thank you for your email. I apologise for the delay in responding.
> 
> Your application has now been considered by an Entry Clearance Officer, and I can inform you that your application has been Approved. A UK Visa will be Issued in the coming days, and your documents will be despatched shortly afterwards.


WAHOO! Congratulations!! SO excited for you!


----------



## Pannyann

sfucito said:


> I feel like crying, but instead of frustration it is out of happiness. I received this today!!!
> 
> Thank you for your email. I apologise for the delay in responding.
> 
> Your application has now been considered by an Entry Clearance Officer, and I can inform you that your application has been Approved. A UK Visa will be Issued in the coming days, and your documents will be despatched shortly afterwards.


Congrats am so happy for you


----------



## gatrgurl305

sfucito said:


> I feel like crying, but instead of frustration it is out of happiness. I received this today!!!
> 
> Thank you for your email. I apologise for the delay in responding.
> 
> Your application has now been considered by an Entry Clearance Officer, and I can inform you that your application has been Approved. A UK Visa will be Issued in the coming days, and your documents will be despatched shortly afterwards.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acklovebug

sfucito said:


> I feel like crying, but instead of frustration it is out of happiness. I received this today!!!
> 
> Thank you for your email. I apologise for the delay in responding.
> 
> Your application has now been considered by an Entry Clearance Officer, and I can inform you that your application has been Approved. A UK Visa will be Issued in the coming days, and your documents will be despatched shortly afterwards.


Congrats!! My priority app arrived in Sheffield on tues. Can you post your timeline again? And who did you email? Sheffield or ukvi? 
Thanks


----------



## maegantee

Debating on whether I should email Sheffield or not..

I'm so torn. I want to know our decision so bad but scared of the response I'll get! But do I really want to wait until I clobber down the poor, unknowing FedEx guy and make him wait with me while I open my passport? 

I emailed Sheffield on Monday and the general inquiry email on Tuesday. The general inquiry line were the ones who informed me that a decision has been made. So I can either email Sheffield again or just wait.. errrrrggghhhhhhhh. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Pannyann

Have any non priority applicants heard anything from Sheffield today?


----------



## Lysal14

Do they always email you when they receive/open your application?

Mine arrived yesterday (fedex told me) but wasn't sure if I should hold my breath for an email.


----------



## Hertsfem

Should any of us be so arrogant to think it's rather a matter of when than if??

My daughter in law says wow you are so confident but I don't see any grounds for refusal unless we have left out something daft! We have checked, double checked and treble checked. So am I being too optimistic? lol


----------



## pinkmink

maegantee said:


> Debating on whether I should email Sheffield or not..
> 
> I'm so torn. I want to know our decision so bad but scared of the response I'll get! But do I really want to wait until I clobber down the poor, unknowing FedEx guy and make him wait with me while I open my passport?
> 
> I emailed Sheffield on Monday and the general inquiry email on Tuesday. The general inquiry line were the ones who informed me that a decision has been made. So I can either email Sheffield again or just wait.. errrrrggghhhhhhhh. I don't know what to do!


Well you should be receiving your passport soon in the mail so I don't think you should bother them when they receive so many emails a day.


----------



## maegantee

pinkmink said:


> Well you should be receiving your passport soon in the mail so I don't think you should bother them when they receive so many emails a day.


I wouldn't necessarily consider it 'bothering' them as I have a genuine question. I, like several others, would like to know if I'm able to make travel arrangements. However, I've decided to hold off and wait for the outcome when I receive my documents.


----------



## symmetry

Just set the ball rolling,

Visa type: Applying for spouse visa from US (non-priority) 
Application online: 8th June
Biometrics taken: 11th June
Application arrived in Sheffield: 16th June
Email confirming that it was received: 17th June
Decision email: TBC

Was impressed that it took less than 24 hours for the "arrived" email to come through. Could be reflective of things speeding up in Sheffield?

We'd considered priority because of the wait, but decided against for a number of reasons (money, hubby's current job, price of flights) soooo here starts the long wait.

Have put an alarm on my phone for 12 weeks from the email (pretty sure I'm not going to need it) and I'm telling myself that it's likely we'll not hear anything before then. I think its probably the best for our sanity.


----------



## Pallykin

symmetry said:


> Have put an alarm on my phone for 12 weeks from the email (pretty sure I'm not going to need it) and I'm telling myself that it's likely we'll not hear anything before then. I think its probably the best for our sanity.


So are you thinking that it will be September? On a positive note, the "summer rush" will start to wane at some point, so that could help shorten your wait.


----------



## symmetry

Yeah, down as the 9th. I frickin hope it will be before, but if I set myself up for a long wait, like the other US non-priority guys have had, I hopefully won't be too disappointed! 
(Don't need to any more disappointment considering England's international sporting performances!)


----------



## sfucito

acklovebug said:


> Congrats!! My priority app arrived in Sheffield on tues. Can you post your timeline again? And who did you email? Sheffield or ukvi?
> Thanks


Thanks so much! Here's my timeline (Spousal VISA Priority to settle in the UK). Any e-mails I sent went to Sheffield ([email protected]):

Application arrived in Sheffield: May 21st
E-mail confirming that it was "officially" received: May 29th
Another e-mail stating I was missing appendix 2: May 29th
Sent my appendix two: May 29th
Official "Approved" e-mail: June 19th


----------



## BunnyLips

sfucito said:


> Thanks so much! Here's my timeline (Spousal VISA Priority to settle in the UK). Any e-mails I sent went to Sheffield ([email protected]):
> 
> Application arrived in Sheffield: May 21st
> E-mail confirming that it was "officially" received: May 29th
> Another e-mail stating I was missing appendix 2: May 29th
> Sent my appendix two: May 29th
> Official "Approved" e-mail: June 19th


Congratulations, waiting buddy!!  This gives me hope that perhaps mine won't be too far behind! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KCambs

Got back late last night from a 3 day business trip and about to head straight to work again (no rest for the wicked), but my wife has just submitted her application at Teleperformance in Moscow.

Country applying from: Russian Federation
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
Date application submitted online: 11th June
Date biometrics taken: 20th June
Office location processing your visa: Moscow
Projected timeline given: Up to 3 months

They didn't take virtually any of the copies I sent her. They insisted they process visas in-house in Moscow so don't require copies to send to Sheffield. They wouldn't be any more specific on the projected timeline, they just stuck to the 3 months / 90 days standard timeline.

The agency worker had a check-list of required documents and we seemed to have met every single document so things look good. Without revealing too much, I also work for the UK government so hopefully they go easy on one of their own .

Over and out.


----------



## Pannyann

Last day of the the week am hoping some of us here some more good news from Sheffield. Wishing everyone Goodluck


----------



## Ob111

How migrants exploit EU rules to get their families into Britain: Border chief reveals thousands are getting citizenship in other countries before moving to UK | Mail Online

I knew people would take advantage of that... Not surprised... The only ppl suffering all these are the Legit Marriages and once again Nigerians are at the top of the list.


----------



## nyclon

The Daily Mail is hardly known for it's fair and balanced reporting on or stance on immigration. I would take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Joppa

Read the report: http://icinspector.independent.gov.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/European-Casework-Report-Final.pdf (80 pages long)


----------



## Scrubbah

nyclon said:


> The Daily Mail is hardly known for it's fair and balanced reporting on or stance on immigration. I would take it with a grain of salt.


 The Daily Mail is known for shoddy reporting on everything but celebrity news...


----------



## Pallykin

Joppa said:


> Read the report: http://icinspector.independent.gov.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/European-Casework-Report-Final.pdf (80 pages long)


I skimmed this document not including the Appendices, and came away with these take home messages:

Sham marriages are often quite obvious. There are some cases were the same person repeatedly tried this route, and HO was aware of it.
In interviews, overly rehearsed answers or couples with different answers raise a red flag. 
Marriage by proxy (when one of those marrying is not physically present) is a red flag.
Not speaking a common language with your partner/spouse is a red flag (and this is asked about on the application form for a spouse visa too).
Photos that look staged or digitally altered are a red flag.
Not attending interviews when requested is a red flag, particularly if they can detect that the EEA national left the UK right after the wedding ceremony, and/or is not living in the UK.


The Home Office seems to have had understaffing issues in one area that then were resolved, but popped up in other areas. Robbing Peter to pay Paul, as has been said here before.


----------



## sid_del

Got my Spouse Visa today  

Application under Category A 

2/06/14 - Online Application submitted, told will take 4-5 weeks
6/6/14 - Submitted documents with biometrics in New Delhi 
13/6/14 Yet to be assessed as per email from UKV in reply to my email inquiry.
20/6/14 - Passport collected from VFS

total time taken - 11 Days

Sid


----------



## Pannyann

sid_del said:


> Got my Spouse Visa today
> 
> Application under Category A
> 
> 2/06/14 - Online Application submitted, told will take 4-5 weeks
> 6/6/14 - Submitted documents with biometrics in New Delhi
> 13/6/14 Yet to be assessed as per email from UKV in reply to my email inquiry.
> 20/6/14 - Passport collected from VFS
> 
> total time taken - 11 Days
> 
> Sid


Congratulations


----------



## caramelfrappe

BunnyLips said:


> Congratulations, waiting buddy!!  This gives me hope that perhaps mine won't be too far behind! :fingerscrossed:


BunnyLips, did you email them yet to check the status of your application? I want to email them, but it's only been 9 days since they received my application so I don't know if it's too soon to email them.


----------



## BunnyLips

caramelfrappe said:


> BunnyLips, did you email them yet to check the status of your application? I want to email them, but it's only been 9 days since they received my application so I don't know if it's too soon to email them.


I emailed the Sheffield visa office on Monday. Still no response. I know there's been a little bit of action there this week but I'm well aware they have a massive volume of applications at the moment. So I'm trying to be patient. Trying being the operative word! It's increasingly difficult to live life in a state of limbo.

It wouldn't hurt to email them as long as you go into it knowing it could be a week or more before you hear anything back. Maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones and yours will squeak through quickly!


----------



## nyclon

caramelfrappe said:


> BunnyLips, did you email them yet to check the status of your application? I want to email them, but it's only been 9 days since they received my application so I don't know if it's too soon to email them.


As US priority applications have been taking 3-4 weeks, yes it's too soon.


----------



## caramelfrappe

BunnyLips said:


> I emailed the Sheffield visa office on Monday. Still no response. I know there's been a little bit of action there this week but I'm well aware they have a massive volume of applications at the moment. So I'm trying to be patient. Trying being the operative word! It's increasingly difficult to live life in a state of limbo.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to email them as long as you go into it knowing it could be a week or more before you hear anything back. Maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones and yours will squeak through quickly!


Ok I'm just gonna wait. Hopefully, you'll hear from them next week. Goodluck!


----------



## Kytro

Country applying from: Japan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10th May 2014 Online / 14th May 2014 in Person
Date biometrics taken: 14th May 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17th May 2014 
Office location processing your visa: Manilla
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: 19th June 2014 email, received via post 21st June 2014


----------



## Scrubbah

I received a recorded delivery of my documents today and letter saying I've been granted further leave to remain for 30 months. This was done all by post, and I'm thinking for my next one, I'll probably do it in person.

It took from April 18th when they received it until June 18th. That included an issue that there was some difficulty resolving. I screwed up a page on the application, then they asked for the wrong page number. The thing that annoyed me most was the lack of communication. I give them my e-mail and phone number and the only contact they attempted was second class post. When I called the immigration enquiry bureau, nobody seemed to know what to do. I finally called enough times and one lady had the sense to bump my call to someone higher up the ladder. The lady they I talked to was fantastic. She couldn't get me fixed on the spot, but she made enquiries and e-mailed me back what I needed to do to sort it out and got me an extension on my time to complete the task. All I know, is that I'm super duper happy!


----------



## Hertsfem

We applied for my daughter in laws spouse visa today! Phew that online application is confusing!
Anyhow £902 later it's all done 


Country applying from: - Zimbabwe 
Type of visa applied for: - Spouse
Date application submitted online: - 21/06/2014
Date biometrics taken: - 02/07/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: pending
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria South Africa
Projected timeline given: - too long
Date your visa was received: - pending

And the countdown begins :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KCambs

Just had a look at teleperformance website and it shows this:










It has payment in red, but not worried about that because my wife paid and it was marked on her application when she handed it in.

The exclamation mark next to "interview". Does this mean that an interview can potentially happen if the documents look dodgey?


----------



## Anxious_wife

This is our timeline (husband is applicant)

Country applying from: - Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: - Spouse
Date application submitted online: - 25/05/2014
Date biometrics taken: - 29/05/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 02/06/2014
Office location processing your visa: Karachi, Pakistan
Projected timeline given: - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: - pending

It's been 3 weeks and it's all I can think about, I sincerely hope we don't have to wait too much longer, don't think I can take too much more *sigh*


----------



## KCambs

Nevermind, I checked the source code of the site. 

The green marker is <div class="passed">, the red is <div class="coming"> and the exclamation mark is <div class="skipped">.

Guess it just means it was skipped or not required .


----------



## sfucito

*Visa arrival time*

Hi there. Not sure where to find the answer to this, but I got a visa approval e-mail on Thursday that said...

Your application has now been considered by an Entry Clearance Officer, and I can inform you that your application has been Approved. A UK Visa will be Issued in the coming days, and your documents will be despatched shortly afterwards.

About how long can I expect to actually receive the Visa in hand?


----------



## SHUVO GIRL

Picking my wife up today from Heathrow. Words cannot describe how I'm feeling. I pray that everyone on this site gets to eventually be reunited with their loved ones.

*Have patience, Allah does not deny the reward of the righteous *
Qur'an Chapter 11; Verse 115

Shuvo Girl's husband.


----------



## Pannyann

SHUVO GIRL said:


> Picking my wife up today from Heathrow. Words cannot describe how I'm feeling. I pray that everyone on this site gets to eventually be reunited with their loved ones.
> 
> *Have patience, Allah does not deny the reward of the righteous *
> Qur'an Chapter 11; Verse 115
> 
> Shuvo Girl's husband.


Congratulations to you both


----------



## Pannyann

sfucito said:


> Hi there. Not sure where to find the answer to this, but I got a visa approval e-mail on Thursday that said...
> 
> Your application has now been considered by an Entry Clearance Officer, and I can inform you that your application has been Approved. A UK Visa will be Issued in the coming days, and your documents will be despatched shortly afterwards.
> 
> About how long can I expect to actually receive the Visa in hand?


Congrats from following on here I've seen posts that seem to suggest they have received their docs etc in under a week however am sure a moderator will confirm the exact time


----------



## bluesky2015

SHUVO GIRL said:


> Picking my wife up today from Heathrow. Words cannot describe how I'm feeling. I pray that everyone on this site gets to eventually be reunited with their loved ones.
> 
> *Have patience, Allah does not deny the reward of the righteous *
> Qur'an Chapter 11; Verse 115
> 
> Shuvo Girl's husband.


Masha Allah...Congrates..and Ameen


----------



## BunnyLips

sfucito said:


> Hi there. Not sure where to find the answer to this, but I got a visa approval e-mail on Thursday that said...
> 
> Your application has now been considered by an Entry Clearance Officer, and I can inform you that your application has been Approved. A UK Visa will be Issued in the coming days, and your documents will be despatched shortly afterwards.
> 
> About how long can I expect to actually receive the Visa in hand?


Eek, I have no idea but I'm still very excited for you to have your decision! Sometimes they seem to get them sent out quite quickly, other times there appears to be a lag of up to a week after getting the decision email. I hope yours is already on its way so you can hurry up and travel! :fingerscrossed: 

What ever will we do with ourselves when we're not waiting for one thing or another?!?!


----------



## simone3

So, I paid for bumping up my non-priority to priority on Thursday the 19th and got a confirmation email on Friday that my email was received and my application has been put into the priority pile and was being processed that day!!.
Im not sure if that meant my application was just being processed to be moved over to priority or if that my application was going to be looked over by an ECO.. The wording could be interpreted either way..
I hope they are looking at it asap and it is an easy decision..
fingers crossed i hear something tomorrow.


----------



## ladyjujubee

simone3 said:


> So, I paid for bumping up my non-priority to priority on Thursday the 19th and got a confirmation email on Friday that my email was received and my application has been put into the priority pile and was being processed that day!!.
> Im not sure if that meant my application was just being processed to be moved over to priority or if that my application was going to be looked over by an ECO.. The wording could be interpreted either way..
> I hope they are looking at it asap and it is an easy decision..
> fingers crossed i hear something tomorrow.


I hope you hear something soon!!! I wanted to ask you abouy upgrading. I'm also a non-priority application and I would like to upgrade to priorty. Did you jusg go to the vfs website and purchase it then email them the receipt? I'm not exactly sure how to go about doing it and since you've just doneit I was wondering if you could tell me how you did it. Thank you so muvh and I hope you hear good news soon!


----------



## simone3

ladyjujubee said:


> I hope you hear something soon!!! I wanted to ask you abouy upgrading. I'm also a non-priority application and I would like to upgrade to priorty. Did you jusg go to the vfs website and purchase it then email them the receipt? I'm not exactly sure how to go about doing it and since you've just doneit I was wondering if you could tell me how you did it. Thank you so muvh and I hope you hear good news soon!


this is what they sent me,

"""Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry service. You should purchase priority service prior to submitting your application when possible to avoid processing delays. However we will accept priority receipts retrospectively. This service allows settlement visa applicants to pay to have their visa application placed at the front of the queue once received by the UK Visas and Immigration Decision Making Centre (DMC) in Sheffield, to commence processing ahead of other visa applications. You will need to purchase the service online via VFS Global website (UK Visa Information - United States of America - Home Page) and email it with the subject line "PRIORITY PAID GWF No " to: [email protected]"""


----------



## ladyjujubee

simone3 said:


> this is what they sent me,
> 
> """Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry service. You should purchase priority service prior to submitting your application when possible to avoid processing delays. However we will accept priority receipts retrospectively. This service allows settlement visa applicants to pay to have their visa application placed at the front of the queue once received by the UK Visas and Immigration Decision Making Centre (DMC) in Sheffield, to commence processing ahead of other visa applications. You will need to purchase the service online via VFS Global website (UK Visa Information - United States of America - Home Page) and email it with the subject line "PRIORITY PAID GWF No " to: [email protected]"""


Thank you so much for your help. I appreciate it sooooo much!!!!


----------



## SushiMonster

simone3 said:


> So, I paid for bumping up my non-priority to priority on Thursday the 19th and got a confirmation email on Friday that my email was received and my application has been put into the priority pile and was being processed that day!!.


WOW, there doesn't seem to be any reason to how they process things. I paid for bumping mine to priority on June 14th, they didn't opened the payment receipt until Friday the 20th, and I still haven't gotten a confirmation email that my application has been moved to the priority pile.

:suspicious:


----------



## simone3

SushiMonster said:


> WOW, there doesn't seem to be any reason to how they process things. I paid for bumping mine to priority on June 14th, they didn't opened the payment receipt until Friday the 20th, and I still haven't gotten a confirmation email that my application has been moved to the priority pile.
> 
> :suspicious:


Well I originally applied march 21st.. So if you applied after that, that may be a factor.


----------



## SushiMonster

No idea, maybe, I applied June 1st. I believe yours should be ahead of mine in the priority line but why did take a week to even look at my Priority email?

I'm a computer programmer so I think in terms of algorithms and I am dying to know the process and how the queues work. For me not knowing how the queues work is almost as bad as the waiting for an answer. Both of them are driving me stir crazy.


----------



## keemnal

SushiMonster said:


> WOW, there doesn't seem to be any reason to how they process things. I paid for bumping mine to priority on June 14th, they didn't opened the payment receipt until Friday the 20th, and I still haven't gotten a confirmation email that my application has been moved to the priority pile.
> 
> :suspicious:


How do you know they opened the payment receipt on the 20th? (I am in the same position as you. Waiting to hear back for a confirmation.)


----------



## Kytro

SushiMonster said:


> No idea, maybe, I applied June 1st. I believe yours should be ahead of mine in the priority line but why did take a week to even look at my Priority email?
> 
> I'm a computer programmer so I think in terms of algorithms and I am dying to know the process and how the queues work. For me not knowing how the queues work is almost as bad as the waiting for an answer. Both of them are driving me stir crazy.


Probably not that well. One of the issues with systems like this is that there are all sorts of hidden bottlenecks. It ends up on someone's desk and they take a holiday or are away sick for a week - it might not get picked up.

It's trivial to a have a system track each stage, but often they don't like this information to be available for various reasons. 

When you look at the processing times given for Visas there is limited information available, they don't provide information over a longer period of time and they don't provide volume load.

In fact I'd say they do their very best to cut everyone off from information once they enter the processing hub.


----------



## Pannyann

Another new anticipated week starts. I really hope we all see some good results and Sheffield is back to moving at a faster speed. 

Here's wishing us all good luck for the coming week!


----------



## Anxious_wife

We just received this e-mail this morning - please pray for us, we won't find out what the decision is until my husband flies to the city with the decision making hub. I was anxious before now I'm just shaky, come on visa!!!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear ************ ,

The processed visa application for GWF reference number - GWF********** was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 6/23/2014 11:45 AM . 

If a courier service was purchased from VFS, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.

If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.

Please note this is an auto generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email.


----------



## papiermache

papiermache said:


> Country applying from: Brunei
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa (Fiance)
> Date application submitted online: 13th May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 16th May 2014
> Date visa received: .... still waiting!


As an update to this post, I received my visa today the 23rd of June 2014! I had sent out an email Thursday evening to UKVI and was told my visa application was still waiting to be assessed and was depressed for most of the weekend. 

This morning, lo and behold at 8:02am, I get an email telling me that my passport was ready for collection. I had indicated I intended to travel on the 1st of July and it has been approved. Have booked my flights for the 11th! My application was non-priority and it roughly took 5 weeks, 25 working days!

Thank you everyone for your support! Hoping all will hear back this week!  Hang tight


----------



## SushiMonster

keemnal said:


> How do you know they opened the payment receipt on the 20th? (I am in the same position as you. Waiting to hear back for a confirmation.)


My email sends me a notice when an attachment is downloaded. So I know they didn't look at my payment pdf file until Friday.


----------



## WaitingforGodot

I've been creeping here for about 2 weeks now, but I finally decided to post my frustrations. I was on the same timeline as Sfucito and even got a similar email from the UKVI on last Thursday, which got me excited, but now it's backfiring and making me more paranoid and depressed, because when you say "considered by the end of this week" you think it'll be in that timeline. In theory they should have gotten to me Friday, but it's already 2pm BST right now and I've heard nothing, so I'm not holding out much hope from Monday. It's so much worse knowing that someone may have it. 

*Email From Last Thursday*

Thank you for your email. I apologise for the delay in responding.

Your application is due to be considered before the end of this week. Should further information be required by the Entry Clearance Officer, they will request this from you directly.


----------



## maegantee

Still no email from Sheffield after my email last Wednesday saying that a decision has been made on my application.

The wait never ends.. :wacko:

Feeling pretty down today.


----------



## Pallykin

Maegentee, have you checked to see if your shipping account (FedEx, UPS) shows any activity?


----------



## aero

*UK Spouse Visa*

Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement (Husband) for UK Spouse (Non-Priority Service) 
Country of Origin: Bangladesh (Dhaka)
Office Processing: British High Commission, Dhaka, Bangladesh
Online application completed: May 30, 2014
Biometrics, Cash Payment and Submission of Application & Documents at VFS office: June 05 2014

Sent an email on the online form and got a reply on 19 June 2014 that my application has been processed but its waiting to be assessed by an entry clearance officer.


Visa decision:waiting

When can I expect to hear from British High Commission ? 

Thanks


----------



## Touchline Dad

*C'Mon Maeg*



maegantee said:


> Still no email from Sheffield after my email last Wednesday saying that a decision has been made on my application.
> 
> The wait never ends.. :wacko:
> 
> Feeling pretty down today.


You are almost there. Find something you like to do to pass the time. I am getting to be a pro at it. It's a total mind game at this point. Soon it will all be over.

If anything this process shows us how much we have to be thankful for: we wouldn't go through this for just any nut job! Listen to some good music, get outside, find your space.

"The mind is it's own place: and in itself can make a heaven of hell, a hell of heaven."
-Milton

We'll all make it and will be stronger for it!:grouphug:


----------



## KCambs

Touchline Dad said:


> You are almost there. Find something you like to do to pass the time. I am getting to be a pro at it. It's a total mind game at this point. Soon it will all be over.
> 
> If anything this process shows us how much we have to be thankful for: we wouldn't go through this for just any nut job! Listen to some good music, get outside, find your space.
> 
> "The mind is it's own place: and in itself can make a heaven of hell, a hell of heaven."
> -Milton
> 
> We'll all make it and will be stronger for it!:grouphug:


My wife quit her job so is sitting around waiting, she has started to teach herself French. I think by the time she is issued a visa she will be 100% fluent with a perfect Parisienne accent


----------



## Pannyann

Do we know how many of us March and Early Aprils are still waiting to hear on non priority on here. I'm early April and nothing heard am just trying see if they have moved on from Mid March yet?

Hope some of us have had good news today?


----------



## simone3

Pannyann said:


> Do we know how many of us March and Early Aprils are still waiting to hear on non priority on here. I'm early April and nothing heard am just trying see if they have moved on from Mid March yet?
> 
> Hope some of us have had good news today?


I applied March 21st and just paid for it to be changed to priority... and there was no hope in sight


----------



## superdiana

simone3 said:


> I applied March 21st and just paid for it to be changed to priority... and there was no hope in sight


I sent a note to both FAQ and Sheffield. FAQ said that there is limited movement in applications and to check back in 10 business days... Sheffield has not responded.

I don't think we will get any non-priority traction until this passport backlog is dealt with. I think there are 5 weeks left since they said it will last 6 weeks last week. :frusty:


----------



## Minniem

superdiana said:


> I sent a note to both FAQ and Sheffield. FAQ said that there is limited movement in applications and to check back in 10 business days... Sheffield has not responded.
> 
> I don't think we will get any non-priority traction until this passport backlog is dealt with. I think there are 5 weeks left since they said it will last 6 weeks last week. :frusty:


But when you think about it, they're not actually taking 100 visa people from Sheffield to help with the passport backlog since there are so many different visa offices that processes visas for other countries. It might just be a busy time right now for them since a lot of students are wanting their visas now.


----------



## maegantee

Pallykin said:


> Maegentee, have you checked to see if your shipping account (FedEx, UPS) shows any activity?


Nope. No activity /: I included a return FedEx waybill that had a tracking number on it but the tracking number comes up as not found.



Touchline Dad said:


> You are almost there. Find something you like to do to pass the time. I am getting to be a pro at it. It's a total mind game at this point. Soon it will all be over.
> 
> If anything this process shows us how much we have to be thankful for: we wouldn't go through this for just any nut job! Listen to some good music, get outside, find your space.
> 
> "The mind is it's own place: and in itself can make a heaven of hell, a hell of heaven."
> -Milton
> 
> We'll all make it and will be stronger for it!:grouphug:


You're great! Luckily my fiancé has been in town but he leaves tomorrow.. Wanted to know our outcome before he left but I'll be sure to hug him extra tight just in case we get bad news. In the mean time, per your advice, I will keep myself occupied with other things 

And remind my fiancé just how lucky he must be for someone to go through all of this stress for him!


----------



## Pannyann

simone3 said:


> I applied March 21st and just paid for it to be changed to priority... and there was no hope in sight


I would upgrade if I could I completely agree no hope at all I really hope you hear soon


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> I sent a note to both FAQ and Sheffield. FAQ said that there is limited movement in applications and to check back in 10 business days... Sheffield has not responded.
> 
> I don't think we will get any non-priority traction until this passport backlog is dealt with. I think there are 5 weeks left since they said it will last 6 weeks last week. :frusty:


After waiting a week for a reply from Sheffield they told me last week that I may want to write again in 4-6 weeks for an update that would then put me at 15-17 weeks


----------



## Pannyann

Minniem said:


> But when you think about it, they're not actually taking 100 visa people from Sheffield to help with the passport backlog since there are so many different visa offices that processes visas for other countries. It might just be a busy time right now for them since a lot of students are wanting their visas now.


What I find interesting is it used to tell you on the visa processing time website how many applicants they had processed however since they moved to the new website that info has not been available. 

I guess it's only going to get busier with the students etc applying now so am just concerned that it will be the full 6 months which would be start if October before I hear as the processing time for me is now 120 days it was 60 when I applied 

Finding it hard to stay positive after the email I got from Sheffield 

Really hope they speed up again soon


----------



## gatrgurl305

I think we are going priority this week. When I emailed last week the auto reply said 100% were answered in 120 days. We can't wait that long. And I still haven't received a response from Sheffield. 

In the meantime, I'm going to visit family and sell all my furniture.


----------



## caramelfrappe

Does anyone notice that they send the "decision has been made" email on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.


----------



## Pannyann

caramelfrappe said:


> Does anyone notice that they send the "decision has been made" email on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.


No haven't but what you've said has made me think the UKVI international help told me there systems are updated on a Monday and a Thursday so suggested I called again on a Tuesday or Thursday. So maybe some decisions may come tomorrow


----------



## ro_

Hi there, just wanted to post my experience thus far in case it helps someone in a similar situation now or in the future... 

My patience has run out. Its been 25 business days since my application. I cannot get a straight or consistent answer from anywhere or anyone about progress. I have just found out about this passport backlog. So that along with this 'busy season' are definitely not playing in my favour. 

Country applying from: _Toronto canada_
Type of visa applied for: _Settlement_
Date application submitted (online or in person): _May 16 2014, in person via worldbridge_
Date biometrics taken: _May 16 2014_
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: _EMAIL received June 7th 2014_
Office location processing your visa: _sheffield_
Projected timeline given: _first, 12 weeks as per ukvi personel, homeoffice website max 30 days, now 60 days....soooo i don't even know anymore._
Date your visa was received: _pending_

i am in canada, living apart from my husband for altogether almost 2 years now...when i got the email confirmation letting me know that my case was being 'organized to be looked at' i honestly thought i'd hear something within days. It has now been weeks. 

i wish everyone the best of luck. thank you all for sharing your experiences on here. i'd be totally clueless otherwise.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Sorry*



ro_ said:


> Hi there, just wanted to post my experience thus far in case it helps someone in a similar situation now or in the future...
> 
> My patience has run out. Its been 25 business days since my application. I cannot get a straight or consistent answer from anywhere or anyone about progress. I have just found out about this passport backlog. So that along with this 'busy season' are definitely not playing in my favour.
> 
> Country applying from: _Toronto canada_
> Type of visa applied for: _Settlement_
> Date application submitted (online or in person): _May 16 2014, in person via worldbridge_
> Date biometrics taken: _May 16 2014_
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: _EMAIL received June 7th 2014_
> Office location processing your visa: _sheffield_
> Projected timeline given: _first, 12 weeks as per ukvi personel, homeoffice website max 30 days, now 60 days....soooo i don't even know anymore._
> Date your visa was received: _pending_
> 
> i am in canada, living apart from my husband for altogether almost 2 years now...when i got the email confirmation letting me know that my case was being 'organized to be looked at' i honestly thought i'd hear something within days. It has now been weeks.
> 
> i wish everyone the best of luck. thank you all for sharing your experiences on here. i'd be totally clueless otherwise.



Ro-
I have no words. Can't imagine being apart for 2 years: I am coming up on 12 months myself. Now we are trying to figure out whether or not my wife and kids should plan a 
trip back to the US for a couple of weeks, but the timeframe keeps changing (6-8 weeks) to (8-10 weeks) to a minimum of 12 and on and on. Not to mention the cost of airfare will be minimum £3000 plus extras. Between the Moderators and the people from all over the World, all walks of life, all different religions, it is truly a remarkable place. 
Speaking for myself, I have considered some very dark solutions to this situation, but always find a way to keep going. Hang in there-:ranger:


----------



## sfucito

WaitingforGodot said:


> I've been creeping here for about 2 weeks now, but I finally decided to post my frustrations. I was on the same timeline as Sfucito and even got a similar email from the UKVI on last Thursday, which got me excited, but now it's backfiring and making me more paranoid and depressed, because when you say "considered by the end of this week" you think it'll be in that timeline. In theory they should have gotten to me Friday, but it's already 2pm BST right now and I've heard nothing, so I'm not holding out much hope from Monday. It's so much worse knowing that someone may have it.
> 
> *Email From Last Thursday*
> 
> Thank you for your email. I apologise for the delay in responding.
> 
> Your application is due to be considered before the end of this week. Should further information be required by the Entry Clearance Officer, they will request this from you directly.


My fingers and toes are crossed for you :0)


----------



## ro_

Touchline Dad,
I have been skimming through multiple pages of this topic, and the perseverance is endearing. I find solace in this place indeed. 
5 years ago I suffered this same exact fate with a US work visa (2 years, trying 3 times and ultimately harming my relationship at the time and placing me in financial detriment). I ask myself everyday, why i'm doing this again!. I would have floundered a long time ago if it weren't for my husbands constant support. We're actually thinking the same, planning a visit for him if this is really going to take the full 12 weeks. We just dont want to be caught out getting the visa after we've dropped $1000 on a airfare. That is pretty bad. In your case even more so.

Anyway, I plan to hang around here a bit...30 days, 60 days...12 weeks whatever... As sad as it is, its nice to know that there's ppl out there in a similar situation. All the best to you and yours.


----------



## gatrgurl305

I saw my husband back in August when we got engaged and legally married. Then again in April when we had our church ceremony. In the past year, we've spent a total of 1 month together. It's definitely tough, however, reading everyone's post and sending each other positive thoughts, vibes, and prayers does help me deal with the frustration and desperation. I wake up hoping to find others updates. 

They say Tuesdays and Thursdays are decision days, so here is to a brighter tomorrow!


----------



## SundayB

*Time for Appeals*

Hi,
My settlement visa application for my daughter was refused a few weeks ago.
(from Australia via Manila)
We've now got more supporting information that we think will satisfy UK Visa & Immigration and have put that in an appeal, and posted it all back to the UK as requested.
We sent that off just over a week ago.
Does anyone know how long it takes to get a response or decision?
thanks!


----------



## Pannyann

Am at 11 weeks now since my docs got to Sheffield and 50 working days allowing for the Easter and bank holidays. Really hoping and praying we all see some movement out of Sheffield this week. 

Feel like writing them again but don't think it will do any good! 

Goodluck to all of us and hope we hear some good news today.


----------



## Joppa

SundayB said:


> Hi,
> My settlement visa application for my daughter was refused a few weeks ago.
> (from Australia via Manila)
> We've now got more supporting information that we think will satisfy UK Visa & Immigration and have put that in an appeal, and posted it all back to the UK as requested.
> We sent that off just over a week ago.
> Does anyone know how long it takes to get a response or decision?
> thanks!


With an appeal, expect a long wait. You may get acknowledgement first, and will get a date by which you will get your first response, which can be 6 months or more ahead. Many have waited a year before their appeal was heard and decision made.


----------



## ladyjujubee

I have definitely decided that I am upgrading to priority. However, after emailing the UKVI international enquiry place they told me I missed the opportunity to do that. But I know other people have upgraded after submitting their application. Can I still pay the fee and email my receipt even though the email said I couldn't? Other people have done it so I'm assuming I am able to. If anyone could provide some clarification it would be greatly appreciated as I plan to upgrade in the next day or so. Thank you very much!!


----------



## maegantee

Agh!! The general inquiry line is no use!! Emailed them yesterday asking if they could tell me when my passport would be sent and received this..

"With regards to your email, please note that the documents needs to be
collected from the same Visa Application Centre where you submitted your
documents at the time of application. Most Visa Application Centre's have
designated hours for applications to be submitted and designated hours for
documents to be collected, details of the submission / collection hours can
be found on the website of the relevent Visa Application Centre.
Please note that if applied through VFS Visa Application Centre then you
will be contacted by VFS when the documents are ready for collection
unless applied for courier service but if you applied through
Teleperformance Visa Application Centre then you will need to keep
checking on their website on ‘PASSPORT RETURNED’ after signing in on their
website to see if the passport is ready for collection."

So irritated and upset. Not even close to what I had asked. Obviously being in the USA we don't have whatever options they're referring to. I'm just ready to know what the answer is. The wait is starting to take a toll on me and it doesn't help my fiancé leaves today. (Which is why I'm extra moody and complain-y, my apologies.. ): ) Ready to just cry. Ugh.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Any approvals today?

Megantee-I emailed last week Tuesday and have yet to get a reply. I'm really leaning towards upgrading as the end of this week will make 40 days.


----------



## maegantee

False alarm..

"Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is XXXX XXXX XXXX and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com"

I feel like since they never responded to my other email, it's bad news.. 

No movement on FedEx yet but will update when there is.

Any reason as to why they didn't use the tracking number from the waybill I provided them? 
Please send your good vibes!


----------



## maegantee

gatrgurl305 said:


> Any approvals today?
> 
> Megantee-I emailed last week Tuesday and have yet to get a reply. I'm really leaning towards upgrading as the end of this week will make 40 days.


I have no right to complain when y'all have been waiting so long.. ): upgrade if you can! Praying you'll hear something soon. :hug:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Nothing new but*

I emailed yesterday to find out the status of my application and if it was worth upgrading to Priority at this point just to get to the "front to the queue." We will see. Probably next week before I hear back. In the interim had a fight with my sister who I am living with (God Bless her) and my wife on the phone. Just another day in the Life.:fencing:


----------



## WaitingforGodot

I think the Tuesday thing is correct! I received the "a decision has been made on your UK visa application" email today. I think that means that I'll have something next week? Am I wrong? I feel like I've read once you get that email it's like 2 days until they say yes/no then another 2-3 days until they post it, and then another 2/3 days until it arrives in the mail. Is that other people's experience?

Maegantee: I feel like even if you didn't receive a response from them, that as long as you meet the requirements and you sent everything in you should be okay. They would have told you you were missing something before denying you. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Priority) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 6, 2014
Date biometrics taken: May 8, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: EMAIL received June 2, 2014. We did the whole NYC wrong office step that people get caught up on. 
Office location processing your visa: sheffield
Projected timeline given: I never received a projected timeline, just "You will receive a further e-mail advising you when a decision has been made on your application"
Decision Date: June 24, 2014
Date your visa was received: pending


----------



## maegantee

Touchline Dad said:


> I emailed yesterday to find out the status of my application and if it was worth upgrading to Priority at this point just to get to the "front to the queue." We will see. Probably next week before I hear back. In the interim had a fight with my sister who I am living with (God Bless her) and my wife on the phone. Just another day in the Life.:fencing:


Hugs to you for a better day :hug:


----------



## maegantee

WaitingforGodot said:


> I think the Tuesday thing is correct! I received the "a decision has been made on your UK visa application" email today. I think that means that I'll have something next week? Am I wrong? I feel like I've read once you get that email it's like 2 days until they say yes/no then another 2-3 days until they post it, and then another 2/3 days until it arrives in the mail. Is that other people's experience?
> 
> Maegantee: I feel like even if you didn't receive a response from them, that as long as you meet the requirements and you sent everything in you should be okay. They would have told you you were missing something before denying you.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): May 6, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: May 8, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: EMAIL received June 2, 2014. We did the whole NYC wrong office step that people get caught up on.
> Office location processing your visa: sheffield
> Projected timeline given: I never received a projected timeline, just "You will receive a further e-mail advising you when a decision has been made on your application"
> Decision Date: June 24, 2014
> Date your visa was received: pending


Not always.. But you'd like to think 

I received my unofficial 'decision has been made' email last Wednesday and see above post for today! I think it's a bit random really. You should hear by the end of the week or early next week.

Regardless, CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## WaitingforGodot

Also Touchline Dad, you are a champ and a beacon of positivity. I see your posts like every day and I admire your attitude. I would be going crazy if I were you. As horrible as this process is the universe tends to unfold as it should. That's what I've been telling myself anyway. 

Just a thought for you or anyone else not upgrading because of money, have you ever thought of starting a kickstarter/indiegogo campaign to get the extra $500? Friends and family can be an awesome support if it's the money situation. That way your family can save money on their trip over.


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> I emailed yesterday to find out the status of my application and if it was worth upgrading to Priority at this point just to get to the "front to the queue." We will see. Probably next week before I hear back. In the interim had a fight with my sister who I am living with (God Bless her) and my wife on the phone. Just another day in the Life.:fencing:


Hi I have also emailed them again today and like you will prob get a reply next Tuesday seems to take a week for answer. I was firm in my email but polite. 

I know how you feel the strain between my husband and I is tough I'm so busy at work and then were waiting to hear every day I think we've had more disagreements in last 2 weeks than last 4 years! 

Keep strong we've got to hear soon!


----------



## Pannyann

WaitingforGodot said:


> I think the Tuesday thing is correct! I received the "a decision has been made on your UK visa application" email today. I think that means that I'll have something next week? Am I wrong? I feel like I've read once you get that email it's like 2 days until they say yes/no then another 2-3 days until they post it, and then another 2/3 days until it arrives in the mail. Is that other people's experience?
> 
> Maegantee: I feel like even if you didn't receive a response from them, that as long as you meet the requirements and you sent everything in you should be okay. They would have told you you were missing something before denying you.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): May 6, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: May 8, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: EMAIL received June 2, 2014. We did the whole NYC wrong office step that people get caught up on.
> Office location processing your visa: sheffield
> Projected timeline given: I never received a projected timeline, just "You will receive a further e-mail advising you when a decision has been made on your application"
> Decision Date: June 24, 2014
> Date your visa was received: pending


Congratulations am so very happy for you


----------



## JrmHarding

Megantee & WaitingforGodot, the email you received is a generic email that is sent to all applicants once a decision has been reached. This is whether it is successful or not, but to send some good vibes your way, this is the email my wife received after her application was successful!

I have my fingers crossed for you both!!


----------



## maegantee

JrmHarding said:


> Megantee & WaitingforGodot, the email you received is a generic email that is sent to all applicants once a decision has been reached. This is whether it is successful or not, but to send some good vibes your way, this is the email my wife received after her application was successful!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you both!!


Thank you!

I'm a massive bag of nerves today. I emailed them last Monday and still never got a response.. Was hoping they would tell me in that but I'm perfectly fine with waiting now. 

How long did it take y'all from the day you received the tracking number to receive your passport? 

They didn't seem to use the return waybill I enclosed. Which makes me a but nervous they'll send it to the wrong person. Nor do I see anything posted on my account..


----------



## grasshopper33

maegantee said:


> False alarm..
> 
> "Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is XXXX XXXX XXXX and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com"
> 
> I feel like since they never responded to my other email, it's bad news..
> 
> No movement on FedEx yet but will update when there is.
> 
> Any reason as to why they didn't use the tracking number from the waybill I provided them?
> Please send your good vibes!


Have heart maegantee! You never know why, when, or how they respond. There must be reason or rhyme to it, but I dunno what it is. Loads of apps, loads of ECO's doing it slightly differently, busy time of year and passport crisis...these are all factors in slow correspondence. 

Also, they provided me a different tracking number as well and it arrived quickly and safely. Breathe and try not to worry!! lane::cheer2:


----------



## Dewytwix

Hi everyone...I've been there and made it through, and I hope and pray for happy outcomes for all of you still waiting. I'm currently in the UK with my fiancé taking care of our wedding prep, but I thought I'd pass on a tidbit or two of information for you when your happy day (travel to the UK) comes. 

First and most important, your visa time may start long before you even get it. Mine was stamped as starting my six months on 2 may, but I didn't get approval or it until after mid month. If I hadn't paid for expedited shipping, I may have lost a month of my six months. May be important to some who are planning weddings.

Second upon entry, be sure to identify yourself to the agent as coming in on your new visa, apparently they have to put it in the system and apply codes to their database. 

And finally, if you're entering on a fiancé visa, have handy whatever it is you used as intent to marry. They will want to see some sort of evidence that you really do plan to wed. I put my entire visa application in my carry on bag (heavy package!) but all they wanted was the email we had from Gretna Green confirming our wedding date. 

Now I'm relaxing for a bit while anticipating our wedding day...then it starts again, apply for the spouse visa...Ugggggh.

Country of Origin: USA
Visa: UK Fiance settlement (Priority)
Online application: 14 March 2014 (while still in UK with Fiance)
BioMetrics: 15 Apr 2014 (once back in US)
Sent Pkg to Sheffield via UPS: 15 Apr 2014 (UPS two day expedited)
UPS Tracking confirmed delivery: 17 Apr 2014
Email confirmation package received at Sheffield: 26 Apr 2014
Decision made notification: 13 May 2014
UPS Tracking No. provided in notification email 
Package received 16 May 2014 (I paid for UPS two day expedited shipping both ways $400.00 Ouch!)

Good Luck All!!!!


----------



## JrmHarding

maegantee said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm a massive bag of nerves today. I emailed them last Monday and still never got a response.. Was hoping they would tell me in that but I'm perfectly fine with waiting now.
> 
> How long did it take y'all from the day you received the tracking number to receive your passport?
> 
> They didn't seem to use the return waybill I enclosed. Which makes me a but nervous they'll send it to the wrong person. Nor do I see anything posted on my account..


Well, As we had paid quite a lot on the package, we received our passport back in three days i think. I wouldn't worry if they haven't necessarily used your way bill. Have you checked the tracking number they supplied you with?

I would try not to think too much on them not responding to your email. I was never able to even find one for them and from what I know and have read they are notoriously bad at replying, so try not to let it play on your mind! I know what its like to be in your situation and you just need to do your best to stay positive and try and find fun things that can occupy your mind whilst waiting for the time to go by!


----------



## maegantee

grasshopper33 said:


> Have heart maegantee! You never know why, when, or how they respond. There must be reason or rhyme to it, but I dunno what it is. Loads of apps, loads of ECO's doing it slightly differently, busy time of year and passport crisis...these are all factors in slow correspondence.
> 
> Also, they provided me a different tracking number as well and it arrived quickly and safely. Breathe and try not to worry!! lane::cheer2:


Trying my hardest! You're a doll. Thank you  :hug:



JrmHarding said:


> Well, As we had paid quite a lot on the package, we received our passport back in three days i think. I wouldn't worry if they haven't necessarily used your way bill. Have you checked the tracking number they supplied you with?
> 
> I would try not to think too much on them not responding to your email. I was never able to even find one for them and from what I know and have read they are notoriously bad at replying, so try not to let it play on your mind! I know what its like to be in your situation and you just need to do your best to stay positive and try and find fun things that can occupy your mind whilst waiting for the time to go by!


Trying to not let the thoughts consume my mind but it's so hard. Especially when you see others receive an approval email. I've felt doomed from the start. Oh well. Nothing I can do about it now but wait!

I've tried the tracking number but nothing shows up.. Repeating this every 5 minutes or so probably doesn't help my case.. Hahaha!

I hope I get it back by the end of the week! Thank you for your help


----------



## Pannyann

*Nigerian Applicants*

Hi I am just trying to see if any of the other applicants who applied in Nigeria have had any updates or responses from Sheffield?


----------



## WaitingforGodot

Maegantee, go check your tracking number! I have been compulsively checking this morning and mine just updated! It says "In transit Shipment exception SHEFFIELD, SY 1:51 pm Picked up SHEFFIELD GB Package received after FedEx cutoff". 

What that says to me is that it's in the mail, and will be shipped tomorrow! My ETA is the 26th at 10:30am!


----------



## maegantee

I feel like I've posted so much!! The tracking number just came through.. Should arrive Thursday at 10:30! I won't be of much use until then.. :fingerscrossed: ray: :wacko:


----------



## maegantee

WaitingforGodot said:


> Maegantee, go check your tracking number! I have been compulsively checking this morning and mine just updated! It says "In transit Shipment exception SHEFFIELD, SY 1:51 pm Picked up SHEFFIELD GB Package received after FedEx cutoff".
> 
> What that says to me is that it's in the mail, and will be shipped tomorrow! My ETA is the 26th at 10:30am!


WOOHOO!! We get to find out together!! Lol.


----------



## WaitingforGodot

maegantee said:


> WOOHOO!! We get to find out together!! Lol.


 YAY!!! You know I'm going to be running to the front door whenever I think I hear the FEDEX truck! I can't believe it's actually happening!


----------



## maegantee

WaitingforGodot said:


> YAY!!! You know I'm going to be running to the front door whenever I think I hear the FEDEX truck! I can't believe it's actually happening!


How are you going to keep busy today and tomorrow?! Ideas!! I need ideas!! Lol.


----------



## JrmHarding

maegantee said:


> How are you going to keep busy today and tomorrow?! Ideas!! I need ideas!! Lol.


At least the weather is fine for you guys! When my fiance got hers in January, she was staying in a quite a remote part of Pennsylvania with snow everywhere! Took and extra day for the Fedex office to get it out to her, it was a hellish wait! I seem to remember watching movie after movie after movie whilst waiting!


----------



## Pannyann

WaitingforGodot said:


> YAY!!! You know I'm going to be running to the front door whenever I think I hear the FEDEX truck! I can't believe it's actually happening!


Am excited for the both of you atleast by Thursday lunchtime you should both know


----------



## acklovebug

maegantee said:


> How are you going to keep busy today and tomorrow?! Ideas!! I need ideas!! Lol.


Congrats to both of you!! Please keep us posted. 

Hoping Ill receive a decision in the next few weeks as well... got a confirmation email on the 21 (Sat..weird!) from Sheffield confirming my priority spouse visas

Good luck to all!


----------



## SushiMonster

Congrats! 

There is hope for the rest of us.


----------



## Pallykin

It will be interesting to see the processing times for June. I predict non-priority 16 weeks, priority 6 weeks... When do those usually get posted?


----------



## amschwar

maegantee said:


> False alarm..
> 
> "Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is XXXX XXXX XXXX and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com"
> 
> I feel like since they never responded to my other email, it's bad news..
> 
> No movement on FedEx yet but will update when there is.
> 
> Any reason as to why they didn't use the tracking number from the waybill I provided them?
> Please send your good vibes!


I just got the same news. I hate that they don't tell you if it's approved. I'm dying to know. It's been a long wait since February. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Pannyann

amschwar said:


> I just got the same news. I hate that they don't tell you if it's approved. I'm dying to know. It's been a long wait since February. Good luck to everyone!


Yay congrats finally they dealt with you. Your wait has been so long. I do wish they would say. Even though am still waiting am happy to know people are getting answers and Sheffield is moving again. 

Congratulations again


----------



## Pannyann

Pallykin said:


> It will be interesting to see the processing times for June. I predict non-priority 16 weeks, priority 6 weeks... When do those usually get posted?


Very interesting indeed to see them I think its around 12 month. I think your estimate is prob very right


----------



## superdiana

*Change with Sponsor Employment*

Hi, Everyone,

As you may know, my husband and I were planning on moving to the UK together. When I originally applied in March, we were basing the financial requirement on our savings. 

My husband now has a job offer with a UK bank that exceeds the financial requirement. He starts his job in London on Aug. 13, which is one of the reasons why I am so desperate to get my visa so I can go with him! 

We have the offer letter and will get the employer to mail it to our new address in London so that we have proof as address as well (we only had a letter from our landlord in my application saying that we would have a place to live).

SO, questions that I have for this forum and any moderators:

1) Will my husband's offer letter help my application since I already met the financial requirement through savings?
2) Should I reach out to Sheffield first to see if I can supplement my application? They still have not responded to my inquiry from last week.
3) Should I proactively resubmit Appendix 2 with the new information? I am thinking I should now fill out 3B: Income from salaried employment overseas (with job offer in UK)
4) Should I WAIT until my husband officially starts his job (assuming that Sheffield does not get to my application before August 13) so that everything is official? Does that matter?

I am also working on an intracompany transfer with my current employer, but I was hoping to have my settlement visa already to make the case easier for them since I don't want to have to get a work visa.

Any advice that people have who have supplemented their applications or experienced similar things is appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## JrmHarding

You won't now be able to add anything to supplement your application, you would have to withdraw your application and re-apply to do this, meaning paying the fees all over again. As well as this, your husband won't as yet be able to provide any proof of new said income without payslips etc. I would suggest waiting out your current application to avoid things becoming more complicated and essentially taking longer.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

maegantee said:


> How are you going to keep busy today and tomorrow?! Ideas!! I need ideas!! Lol.


Drinking... pure and simple (unless you're either pregnant or a recovering alcoholic). Start early this afternoon and have a (responsible) go at it until tomorrow night (drinking and packing might be a fun activity... for every 5 boxes you fill, treat yourself to a beverage of choice)... you don't want to be hungover when the Fed Ex man arrives, so pacing yourself now will mean less of a hang over on Thursday.

You're going to find that there is a very strong pub culture here, so if you start getting your liver ready _now_, you should be good to go for when you arrive.


Congratulations to you and all of the recent Approvals. Happy packing and have a safe journey over.


----------



## superdiana

JrmHarding said:


> You won't now be able to add anything to your application, you would have to withdraw your application and re-apply to do this, meaning paying the fees all over again.


Ok, so best to leave my application as is then, is what you're saying. Since we already met the financial requirement, I didn't know if the employment letter would just boost my case.


----------



## JrmHarding

superdiana said:


> Ok, so best to leave my application as is then, is what you're saying. Since we already met the financial requirement, I didn't know if the employment letter would just boost my case.


I'd definitely leave it be, yes. I know it must be a struggle waiting it out, but i think you'd only be adding to your frustrations by doing anything extra at this stage. Prospective letters of employment would most likely be overlooked in any case by the ECO.


----------



## sfucito

*Visa arrival time*

I was approved, as you all know...got the e-mail on Thursday. Why have I heard nothing since? When are they planning on sending the visa to me? It's been three business days. Ughhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

sfucito said:


> I was approved, as you all know...got the e-mail on Thursday. Why have I heard nothing since? When are they planning on sending the visa to me? It's been three business days. Ughhhhhhhhhh!


It's going to take at least a day or two (if not longer) for the visa to actually make it out the door to the courier... at least mine took >24 hours from the email notification to DHL actually picking it up in New York (when Canadian applications were still processed in NYC). This annoyed me to no end (then fiancé was visiting me in Vancouver and we wanted to go on a day trip to Seattle but I couldn't leave without my passport)... but as there was nothing I could do, I just sucked it up and dealt... after all, I'd be willing to do almost anything for that approval and I'd waited patiently for it, so a couple of extra days didn't end up killing me.


----------



## JrmHarding

sfucito said:


> I was approved, as you all know...got the e-mail on Thursday. Why have I heard nothing since? When are they planning on sending the visa to me? It's been three business days. Ughhhhhhhhhh!


It largely depends on who your courier is too. FedEx tend to be the speediest and most widely recommended for tracking and return packages.


----------



## Pallykin

Superdiana, how many weeks are you now? And did you end up upgrading to priority?


----------



## sfucito

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It's going to take at least a day or two (if not longer) for the visa to actually make it out the door to the courier... at least mine took >24 hours from the email notification to DHL actually picking it up in New York (when Canadian applications were still processed in NYC). This annoyed me to no end (then fiancé was visiting me in Vancouver and we wanted to go on a day trip to Seattle but I couldn't leave without my passport)... but as there was nothing I could do, I just sucked it up and dealt... after all, I'd be willing to do almost anything for that approval and I'd waited patiently for it, so a couple of extra days didn't end up killing me.


I completely agree. I want to be with my husband, but I think he's freaking out more than me, hence this post. The thing is that they notified me on Thursday...I don't know why it's taking this long. I don't know if the e-mail was an official e-mail. It was originally in response to my question about how long they expect it to take to get a decision. So was it an unofficial e-mail or official? If it's unofficial, do I need to wait for the official e-mail and then wit for them to send it out?


----------



## sfucito

JrmHarding said:


> It largely depends on who your courier is too. FedEx tend to be the speediest and most widely recommended for tracking and return packages.


I used UPS. There was a return envelope inside. I haven't seen any activity on it.


----------



## JrmHarding

Were you given any sort of return tracking number in the email you were sent?


----------



## sfucito

JrmHarding said:


> Were you given any sort of return tracking number in the email you were sent?


No. Here is the e-mail...

Dear Ms Hurst,

Thank you for your email. I apologise for the delay in responding.

Your application has now been considered by an Entry Clearance Officer, and I can inform you that your application has been Approved. A UK Visa will be Issued in the coming days, and your documents will be despatched shortly afterwards.

Kind regards,

J Colton
Entry Clearance Assistant
UK Visas & Immigration

Home Office 
4th Floor, Vulcan House (Iron), 6 Millsands, Sheffield, S3 8NU
www.gov.uk/home-office


----------



## firelight

We both received phonecalls from the British Embassy in Paris at approx 2pm today, asking us various questions. I asked when he would make his decision and he said today and we would receive our documents back in one week, so at least we will know either way in a week. I hope it's good news.

I hope we all have good news soon. Good luck to all who are still waiting.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JrmHarding

sfucito said:


> No. Here is the e-mail...
> 
> Dear Ms Hurst,
> 
> Thank you for your email. I apologise for the delay in responding.
> 
> Your application has now been considered by an Entry Clearance Officer, and I can inform you that your application has been Approved. A UK Visa will be Issued in the coming days, and your documents will be despatched shortly afterwards.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> J Colton
> Entry Clearance Assistant
> UK Visas & Immigration
> 
> Home Office
> 4th Floor, Vulcan House (Iron), 6 Millsands, Sheffield, S3 8NU
> www.gov.uk/home-office


Its seems an odd email as i know its is rare to get such a response as there is a generic email regularly sent out when a decision has been reached on an application and does not commit to giving you an answer. Not saying it's a fraud email, and i know if several people receiving the same one. It may be worth emailing back, however if they have said that 'a visa will be issued in the coming days' it gives a broad time frame in which to adhere to. 'Coming days' could well be a week before being dispatched, its hard to say though.


----------



## Hertsfem

superdiana said:


> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> As you may know, my husband and I were planning on moving to the UK together. When I originally applied in March, we were basing the financial requirement on our savings.
> 
> My husband now has a job offer with a UK bank that exceeds the financial requirement. He starts his job in London on Aug. 13, which is one of the reasons why I am so desperate to get my visa so I can go with him!
> 
> We have the offer letter and will get the employer to mail it to our new address in London so that we have proof as address as well (we only had a letter from our landlord in my application saying that we would have a place to live).
> 
> SO, questions that I have for this forum and any moderators:
> 
> 1) Will my husband's offer letter help my application since I already met the financial requirement through savings?
> 2) Should I reach out to Sheffield first to see if I can supplement my application? They still have not responded to my inquiry from last week.
> 3) Should I proactively resubmit Appendix 2 with the new information? I am thinking I should now fill out 3B: Income from salaried employment overseas (with job offer in UK)
> 4) Should I WAIT until my husband officially starts his job (assuming that Sheffield does not get to my application before August 13) so that everything is official? Does that matter?
> 
> I am also working on an intracompany transfer with my current employer, but I was hoping to have my settlement visa already to make the case easier for them since I don't want to have to get a work visa.
> 
> Any advice that people have who have supplemented their applications or experienced similar things is appreciated! Thanks in advance.


If you have already applied and met the financial requirement then that is all you need to do. Don't start throwing in other stuff now as you any confuse them 

Good luck


----------



## maegantee

sfucito said:


> No. Here is the e-mail...
> 
> Dear Ms Hurst,
> 
> Thank you for your email. I apologise for the delay in responding.
> 
> Your application has now been considered by an Entry Clearance Officer, and I can inform you that your application has been Approved. A UK Visa will be Issued in the coming days, and your documents will be despatched shortly afterwards.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> J Colton
> Entry Clearance Assistant
> UK Visas & Immigration
> 
> Home Office
> 4th Floor, Vulcan House (Iron), 6 Millsands, Sheffield, S3 8NU
> www.gov.uk/home-office


Several people have received this similar email (the one I've so desperately wanted) a few months ago. When I was reading the boards prior to having applied, it takes a few days to process a visa. Then you're given an official email with a tracking number. It's nothing more than an email telling you you've been approved and that in the coming days your visa will be issued and sent to you!


----------



## sfucito

JrmHarding said:


> Its seems an odd email as i know its is rare to get such a response as there is a generic email regularly sent out when a decision has been reached on an application and does not commit to giving you an answer. Not saying it's a fraud email, just different. Especially that they have given you there decision when normally you don't receive it until you are holding your physical visa in your hand. It may be worth emailing back, however if they have said that 'a visa will be issued in the coming days' it gives a broad time frame in which to adhere to. 'Coming days' could well be a week before being dispatched, its hard to say though.


I e-mailed them about it today. Now I'm freaking out. But I have seen people get their decision in an e-mail from reading messages in this forum. Today is my last day at my job. I hope I'm not quitting for nothing. I have been in contact with this "Mr. Colton" in the past. I hope that means something. Should I call them?


----------



## sfucito

maegantee said:


> Several people have received this similar email (the one I've so desperately wanted) a few months ago. When I was reading the boards prior to having applied, it takes a few days to process a visa. Then you're given an official email with a tracking number. It's nothing more than an email telling you you've been approved and that in the coming days your visa will be issued and sent to you!


Phew! Thanks for that. Your message has made me feel better :0)


----------



## JrmHarding

Sorry, sfucito, didn't mean to freak you out! I wouldn't try and call them, i tried to a couple of times and its impossible!


----------



## Pallykin

sfucito said:


> I e-mailed them about it today. Now I'm freaking out. But I have seen people get their decision in an e-mail from reading messages in this forum. Today is my last day at my job. I hope I'm not quitting for nothing. I have been in contact with this "Mr. Colton" in the past. I hope that means something. Should I call them?


I would not try calling. Instead, make a list of everything you need to do between now and leaving, and start working on getting things done!


----------



## maegantee

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Drinking... pure and simple (unless you're either pregnant or a recovering alcoholic). Start early this afternoon and have a (responsible) go at it until tomorrow night (drinking and packing might be a fun activity... for every 5 boxes you fill, treat yourself to a beverage of choice)... you don't want to be hungover when the Fed Ex man arrives, so pacing yourself now will mean less of a hang over on Thursday.
> 
> You're going to find that there is a very strong pub culture here, so if you start getting your liver ready _now_, you should be good to go for when you arrive.
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you and all of the recent Approvals. Happy packing and have a safe journey over.


You are my favorite person ever. Hahaha! I refuse to pack until I know what my fate is but I'm not opposed to wine - and lots of it!! 

When I was over in Wales (fiancé's from Cardiff) I couldn't believe the amount of pubs just there with plenty of beer for human consumption! Needless to say I love it. But not when they shout at you down the street mid-afternoon! 

Homesick already. I want to be back in my real home!


----------



## simone3

I got the email today as well saying that a decision has been made and i also got a tracking number!! 

Now the wait to see if the visa is in my passport!!

Here are my details

Application received in Sheffield on March 21

Finally upgraded to priority on June 18th
Acknowledged that my priority was received June 20th
Email received that a decision is made June 24th
Supposed to receive package on June 26th

Why cant they just say that I did or did not get it??
But atleast it is coming back..


----------



## maegantee

sfucito said:


> Phew! Thanks for that. Your message has made me feel better :0)


No worries! You're one of the lucky ones  I received a similar email (although no decision was given) last Wednesday. I just got my official email with tracking number today! I know it's tough to wait but hey, what are you still doing on this forum?! Get to packing sister! You've got a flight to catch and a hubby to see!


----------



## maegantee

Any of you who used FedEx.. Did it show up on your account? Still haven't seen this one on my account..

What's inside? Should I grab my passport and check every page or open and check for a document? 

Agh! My mind won't stop!!


----------



## grasshopper33

sfucito said:


> I e-mailed them about it today. Now I'm freaking out. But I have seen people get their decision in an e-mail from reading messages in this forum. Today is my last day at my job. I hope I'm not quitting for nothing. I have been in contact with this "Mr. Colton" in the past. I hope that means something. Should I call them?


Don't worry sfucito! That's exactly the email which comes on occasion from the [email protected] Then your passport moves on to the hands that stick the visa in it, which can take a few days, then it goes to the hands that place all of your docs in the envelope to return to you and they give it a tracking number, then your carrier picks it up and brings it to your door: Approved. If they say it has been approved, it is approved.


----------



## Ob111

Sheffield seems to be moving again... Slow but moving.... Congratulations to everyone who received the decision Email.. Im thinkin J.Colton is a made up name cause how can they have 1 Entry Clearance Assistant for all 3 countries that have their visa's processed in sheffield... Or we are all in one pile, if thats the case then Nigerians processing time is really going to be the full 120days..


----------



## Pannyann

simone3 said:


> I got the email today as well saying that a decision has been made and i also got a tracking number!!
> 
> Now the wait to see if the visa is in my passport!!
> 
> Here are my details
> 
> Application received in Sheffield on March 21
> 
> Finally upgraded to priority on June 18th
> Acknowledged that my priority was received June 20th
> Email received that a decision is made June 24th
> Supposed to receive package on June 26th
> 
> Why cant they just say that I did or did not get it??
> But atleast it is coming back..


Congrats at least your decision came quick after upgrading to Priority. You've waited long. So happy for you


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Sheffield seems to be moving again... Slow but moving.... Congratulations to everyone who received the decision Email.. Im thinkin J.Colton is a made up name cause how can they have 1 Entry Clearance Assistant for all 3 countries that have their visa's processed in sheffield... Or we are all in one pile, if thats the case then Nigerians processing time is really going to be the full 120days..


Hi I heard from J Colton 6 weeks ago and was told we would get our reply in the coming days and we never heard anymore until last week when told to write again in 4-6 weeks I do fear I will also be waiting the full 120 days!


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Hi I heard from J Colton 6 weeks ago and was told we would get our reply in the coming days and we never heard anymore until last week when told to write again in 4-6 weeks I do fear I will also be waiting the full 120 days!


Email back in 4-6 weeks nt get a decision... Ohhh boy... Am more scared cause i made a mistake for that financial requirement, im short 1 payslip... I feel i have a very good case for relationship n English requirement sooo they might put me on hold and request d last slip(wishful thinking).. Was gonna withdraw and reapply.. But my husband feels we should wait.. But waiting 120 days is long... I had a whole UK/Europe summer planned... Thank God i did nt pay for non of them vacation packages... To reschedule my ticket is already costing £450 pounds for me n my kids...


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Email back in 4-6 weeks nt get a decision... Ohhh boy... Am more scared cause i made a mistake for that financial requirement, im short 1 payslip... I feel i have a very good case for relationship n English requirement sooo they might put me on hold and request d last slip(wishful thinking).. Was gonna withdraw and reapply.. But my husband feels we should wait.. But waiting 120 days is long... I had a whole UK/Europe summer planned... Thank God i did nt pay for non of them vacation packages... To reschedule my ticket is already costing £450 pounds for me n my kids...


No he never mentioned decision mentioned for an update and also said to check the nigerian vac centre tracking. I know the feeling we've got to pay another 6 months rent as it expires in month end. I'm really praying he gets to see my dad who's health is going down rapidly. 

You may get asked for that last payslip so rather than withdraw its better hoping they ask for it. They must allow for simple error I've seen them ask for payslips etc before 

Let's hope we get lucky real soon as this is really dragging me down now


----------



## superdiana

Pallykin said:


> Superdiana, how many weeks are you now? And did you end up upgrading to priority?


Hi, Pallykin,

I am at 13 weeks since my documents arrived at Sheffield. I did not end up upgrading because on June 5, J Colton told me my application was already at the top of the non-priority pile and it did not make sense to go to the end of the priority pile. At that point he also said I would receive my passport back in time for my trip in July. This is all before the passport crisis though.

I was hoping since my application was at the top of the non-priority pile, it meant that it would get looked at any day, but from what I am seeing, with the limited staff, only the priorities are being addressed. All the March non-priorities who were before me on this forum, I believe, have since upgraded to priority, which is the pile being addressed.

I've come to terms with letting my husband go without me, knowing that my application is next in the non-priority pile... but now the anxiety that my application will get rejected because of all the anomalies with my situation at the time in March are coming back. Seeing that I might have to wait 6-12 months for an appeal is making me freak out! 

Fingers crossed that the rest of us non-priorities get looked at soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KCambs

Ob111 said:


> Sheffield seems to be moving again... Slow but moving.... Congratulations to everyone who received the decision Email.. Im thinkin J.Colton is a made up name cause how can they have 1 Entry Clearance Assistant for all 3 countries that have their visa's processed in sheffield... Or we are all in one pile, if thats the case then Nigerians processing time is really going to be the full 120days..


J Colton is most likely their Higher Officer, Senior Officer or Grade 7 manager of that team / department.

The Admin Officers or ECOs will sign on behalf of him so if any complaints or appeals come through they arrive at the managerial level directly.


----------



## maegantee

It shows my package is almost a pound lighter than it was going there! Could this be a sign of good news?? Or do they keep documents no matter what.. Sorry.. Trying to find a silver lining in this wait!


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> No he never mentioned decision mentioned for an update and also said to check the nigerian vac centre tracking. I know the feeling we've got to pay another 6 months rent as it expires in month end. I'm really praying he gets to see my dad who's health is going down rapidly.
> 
> You may get asked for that last payslip so rather than withdraw its better hoping they ask for it. They must allow for simple error I've seen them ask for payslips etc before
> 
> Let's hope we get lucky real soon as this is really dragging me down now


I just came across this, it says tele performance is taking over lekki VAC... From July 1st.... Ohhhh boy things just keep changing... 

U.K. makes changes to Nigerian visa application centres - Premium Times Nigeria


----------



## KCambs

Ob111 said:


> I just came across this, it says tele performance is taking over lekki VAC... From July 1st.... Ohhhh boy things just keep changing...
> 
> U.K. makes changes to Nigerian visa application centres - Premium Times Nigeria


They took over from VFS in Moscow (where my wife has applied) in March and there is a *huge* backlog because of them. People reporting on Russian forums that they don't even e-mail to say the visa is ready. 

Some have reported walking to their office and asking if it ready and being handed it.

It is mostly visit visas that are backlogged though, settlements are still slow but the visit visas have a timescale of 12 weeks in Moscow despite only being able to apply for them 12 weeks before you travel!!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Copies*



maegantee said:


> It shows my package is almost a pound lighter than it was going there! Could this be a sign of good news?? Or do they keep documents no matter what.. Sorry.. Trying to find a silver lining in this wait!


Maegantee-
Could be 2 reasons: 1) they just guessed and it doesn't get weighed until it is actually at the FedEx facility or 2) they disposed of copies. I actually told them to dispose of my photos, cards, etc to save $$ on the return. It's all good.:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## maegantee

Touchline Dad said:


> Maegantee-
> Could be 2 reasons: 1) they just guessed and it doesn't get weighed until it is actually at the FedEx facility or 2) they disposed of copies. I actually told them to dispose of my photos, cards, etc to save $$ on the return. It's all good.:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


It's at the FedEx Facility! So I guess they weighed it there.. I didn't know if they kept documents or not. It wasn't quite at 5 pounds when I sent it but it shows 4.19 so they must have kept SOMETHING.


----------



## Ob111

KCambs said:


> They took over from VFS in Moscow (where my wife has applied) in March and there is a *huge* backlog because of them. People reporting on Russian forums that they don't even e-mail to say the visa is ready.
> 
> Some have reported walking to their office and asking if it ready and being handed it.
> 
> It is mostly visit visas that are backlogged though, settlements are still slow but the visit visas have a timescale of 12 weeks in Moscow despite only being able to apply for them 12 weeks before you travel!!


I know it is going to be chaos... Considering i applied with VFS Lekki and when i need to go get my passport back i will go to Tele-performance... And they changed only 1 VAC the one in Lekki... The other one in Lagos-ikeja is still VFS and Abuja is still VFS.. Confusion everywhere... Am thinking that is why they will tell Pannyann to email back in 4-6weeks for update.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Copies*



maegantee said:


> It's at the FedEx Facility! So I guess they weighed it there.. I didn't know if they kept documents or not. It wasn't quite at 5 pounds when I sent it but it shows 4.19 so they must have kept SOMETHING.


I applied for a Visitor's Visa a while back, and they kept a few things like copies of the info page of My wife and kid's UK Passports, copies of kid's birth certificates, etc. They returned originals of Marriage certificate, Bank statement, etc. happy for you! I am hoping SuperD and The Smokies hear something Thursday.:fingerscrossed::horn:


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I just came across this, it says tele performance is taking over lekki VAC... From July 1st.... Ohhhh boy things just keep changing...
> 
> U.K. makes changes to Nigerian visa application centres - Premium Times Nigeria


Thanks for the info am really stressed now another change to deal with. I wish we applied at Ikeja


----------



## twee

Oh how exciting ... WaitingforGodot ... Maegantee ... Simone3
Definitely sending each of you positive vibes that all will be good and you soon will have that much coveted visa.

Thursday will be a huge relief for the three of you. 
Please let us know so we can celebrate with you.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I know it is going to be chaos... Considering i applied with VFS Lekki and when i need to go get my passport back i will go to Tele-performance... And they changed only 1 VAC the one in Lekki... The other one in Lagos-ikeja is still VFS and Abuja is still VFS.. Confusion everywhere... Am thinking that is why they will tell Pannyann to email back in 4-6weeks for update.


I feel like crying this situation is getting worse. Lekki were stress before now I can't imagine how it will be. 

I need to call my husband but I just don't know how he will take this news I think it will be the final straw and cause much more stress


----------



## Gulet

Settlement Visa - Fiance/non Priority
Country applied from: USA
Date online app: 20 March 2014
Date biometrics taken: 30 March 2014
Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at Sheffield: 4 April 2014
Date upgraded to priority service: 22 May 2014
Date requesting more documents: 6 June 2014
Date sent the requested documents: 13 June 2014
Date visa issued /date passport received: Waiting......


----------



## ro_

unbelievably ugly service from these ukvi ppl this morning on the phone, to add to my upset. but nevermind...

in any case, i was just wondering if any one else was instructed NOT to pay for priority processing? I called them 3 weeks back to see if i could upgrade, and i was scolded literally for even mentioning it. I was told that priorities were not happening in the promised 2-3 weeks, and that ppl were demanding refunds. So to save myself that, I was told to carry on waiting. 

At this point in time, it seems as though the priority pile is moving a bit. I was trying to contact them to see if i could upgrade this morning - to no avail. 

I had applied for the visa mid may, so as far as this forum goes it seems like im in for the long haul.

Ive also only heard of only our american friends being able to upgrade after the fact. How true is this? 

Just wanted to pick some brains before i possibly drop $600 ... if i'm even able to.


----------



## mariyah

Wow, that's something quite scary to hear that people are demanding refunds for priority applications. I applied priority but it's only been over a week since I applied so I know it's way too soon to enquire. They are probably saying no to upgrading as they simply can't cope. :/


----------



## superdiana

ro_ said:


> unbelievably ugly service from these ukvi ppl this morning on the phone, to add to my upset. but nevermind...
> 
> in any case, i was just wondering if any one else was instructed NOT to pay for priority processing? I called them 3 weeks back to see if i could upgrade, and i was scolded literally for even mentioning it. I was told that priorities were not happening in the promised 2-3 weeks, and that ppl were demanding refunds. So to save myself that, I was told to carry on waiting.
> 
> At this point in time, it seems as though the priority pile is moving a bit. I was trying to contact them to see if i could upgrade this morning - to no avail.
> 
> I had applied for the visa mid may, so as far as this forum goes it seems like im in for the long haul.
> 
> Ive also only heard of only our american friends being able to upgrade after the fact. How true is this?
> 
> Just wanted to pick some brains before i possibly drop $600 ... if i'm even able to.


Canadians can upgrade. UK Visa Information - Canada - User Pay Services

I tried to upgrade on May 28, but since I was almost at 10 weeks they told me not to. Now I am being screwed because I didn't drop the money at that time. Top of the non-priority pile, which is not moving. If you are mid-May then I would definitely upgrade.


----------



## WaitingforGodot

maegantee said:


> It's at the FedEx Facility! So I guess they weighed it there.. I didn't know if they kept documents or not. It wasn't quite at 5 pounds when I sent it but it shows 4.19 so they must have kept SOMETHING.


Maegantee/Anyone who got their stuff today: Did your ETA switch to N/A? Mine did. I just saw that and my heart dropped. I'm going to indulge in some Strongbow tonight to get me through until N/A becomes the real ETA just like WestCoastCanadianGirl suggests! 

Stop playing games with my heart FedEx!


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> Canadians can upgrade. UK Visa Information - Canada - User Pay Services
> 
> I tried to upgrade on May 28, but since I was almost at 10 weeks they told me not to. Now I am being screwed because I didn't drop the money at that time. Top of the non-priority pile, which is not moving. If you are mid-May then I would definitely upgrade.


I agree with you non priority is not moving at all. Is it just you and Touchline dad and the smokies that are now non priority for March and very Early April? 

I just don't know when it's going to move again I did email Sheffield today asking just that question that if more priority come in are non priority not remaining static? Will prob take a week to answer if they do at all but it feels like I've seen many people go through this process and come out the otherside whereas if I had not emailed sheffield I would know nothing at all as Nigerua doesn't get any updates as to docs are received etc. 

Surely you've got to hear next!


----------



## amschwar

amschwar said:


> I just got the same news. I hate that they don't tell you if it's approved. I'm dying to know. It's been a long wait since February. Good luck to everyone!


Believe it or not, but the tracking number they gave me, which is the same in the UPS waybill I provided, is already active and shows delivery by 10:30am tomorrow. I am so nervous but grateful the wait won't be long. I will post tomorrow with an update. Praying for a positive outcome and just poured my first glass of wine...


----------



## twee

amschwar said:


> Believe it or not, but the tracking number they gave me, which is the same in the UPS waybill I provided, is already active and shows delivery by 10:30am tomorrow. I am so nervous but grateful the wait won't be long. I will post tomorrow with an update. Praying for a positive outcome and just poured my first glass of wine...



Congrats amschwar. Not too much longer for you.
You must be excited.


----------



## Siclhu_

This is terrible! I have been contacting the UKVI and they don't even know if my documents have arrived....this is what they told us" Actually, we do not have a synchronised system alongside with the British
High Commission. 
We are one step behind than the British High Commission. 
We can not see the physical visa document process and we also do not know
the delaying reason as we are not the visa application centre. We only can
check the visa status at this stage.

The British High Commission might have sent an email. I was wondering
whether you received an email that contains @fco.gov.uk. Could you also
check your spam email box too. It is your responsibility to check your spam
mail box.

Please note: actual processing times may vary depending on a range of
factors."
So still waiting...we are in week 6...and hoping at least our documents have arrived, and now just waiting to hear news from them...This is like the Bermudas triangle!! Praying this week will be different! Honestly, if it weren't for my faith I don't know where I would be! Im sure, this will be over soon for us all...and soon we will be able to continue with our lives!


----------



## keemnal

simone3 said:


> I got the email today as well saying that a decision has been made and i also got a tracking number!!
> 
> Now the wait to see if the visa is in my passport!!
> 
> Here are my details
> 
> Application received in Sheffield on March 21
> 
> Finally upgraded to priority on June 18th
> Acknowledged that my priority was received June 20th
> Email received that a decision is made June 24th
> Supposed to receive package on June 26th
> 
> Why cant they just say that I did or did not get it??
> But atleast it is coming back..


Congrats! I'm sure you're fine -- you said it yourself that it's straightforward.
Still waiting to get confirmation that I've been bumped up to priority.. (I emailed them like you did)


----------



## simone3

keemnal said:


> Congrats! I'm sure you're fine -- you said it yourself that it's straightforward.
> Still waiting to get confirmation that I've been bumped up to priority.. (I emailed them like you did)


I sent the receipt twice and on the second one I put urgent in headline... Might help


----------



## SundayB

Joppa said:


> With an appeal, expect a long wait. You may get acknowledgement first, and will get a date by which you will get your first response, which can be 6 months or more ahead. Many have waited a year before their appeal was heard and decision made.



Thank you Joppa,

That's bad news, but better for us to know.

If you don't mind, I've got a few more questions that you may or may/not be able to answer:

1. We have informed them (in the appeal information) that we need to be over in the UK to support my dying mother-in-law who doesn't have many living relatives in the UK.
Do you think there's any chance if it being expedited on compassionate grounds given this?

2. My husband is a UK national, and I have a (new) ancestral visa. Now that our daughter (Australian) has been refused a visa (as my dependent) and we're appealing, with this be flagged if we go to visit the UK for a period of 3-4 weeks, with my daughter entering on a tourist visa? We'd hate to be turned around at the airport. But we do want our daughter to see her grandmother before she dies

3. Now we understand the documentation required for a visa for our daughter (involving court orders), would we be better applying for our daughter again as my husband's dependent this time? Or would this confuse matters for Visa & Immigration?

4. Or can I just reapply again for my daughter as my dependent, now as we have more documentation to support our application? Or is this not possible now we've put in an appeal.


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Joppa

1. Unlikely.
2. Just reapply using your ancestry visa and having your daughter as your dependant.
3. See 2.
4. As dependant of ancestry visa holder. Much easier.


----------



## r0cks

My wife has received a call from vfs yesterday asking to collect the passport. here is the timeline

Settlement Visa - Settlement Spouse
Country applied from: Sri Lanka
Online application: 20 May 2014
Biometrics & Documents submitted: 04 June 2014
Call & Email from vfs to collect the docs: 24 June 2014
Date visa issued /date passport received: Can find out today :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maegantee

WaitingforGodot said:


> Maegantee/Anyone who got their stuff today: Did your ETA switch to N/A? Mine did. I just saw that and my heart dropped. I'm going to indulge in some Strongbow tonight to get me through until N/A becomes the real ETA just like WestCoastCanadianGirl suggests!
> 
> Stop playing games with my heart FedEx!


As of now (12:08 AM) mine still shows an ETA of Thursday. That's strange considering ours had to have been in the same pile.. Hopefully you wake up to it updated back  

Can't sleep because it's all running through my mind! And had to say bye to my darling fiancé at the airport earlier so I'm a massive ball of tears. Pass the cider, please!!


----------



## twee

maegantee said:


> As of now (12:08 AM) mine still shows an ETA of Thursday. That's strange considering ours had to have been in the same pile.. Hopefully you wake up to it updated back  Can't sleep because it's all running through my mind! And had to say bye to my darling fiancé at the airport earlier so I'm a massive ball of tears. Pass the cider, please!!



Ahhhhhh hugs.
Won't be long until that visa arrives.


----------



## Pannyann

Well were mid way through the week and I'm really hoping we see another day of movement from Sheffield I'm really hoping they start to look at the March and early April non priority applications. Wishing us all goodluck.


----------



## r0cks

r0cks said:


> My wife has received a call from vfs yesterday asking to collect the passport. here is the timeline
> 
> Settlement Visa - Settlement Spouse
> Country applied from: Sri Lanka
> Online application: 20 May 2014
> Biometrics & Documents submitted: 04 June 2014
> Call & Email from vfs to collect the docs: 24 June 2014
> Date visa issued /date passport received: Can find out today :fingerscrossed:


All praise to god. She got the VISA!! Only took 14 working days


----------



## ro_

Im weary about this. REQUEST FOR RETROSPECTIVE PRIORITY VISA SERVICE receipt is to be emailed to the New York office? Is this the case for Sheffield processes too? I don't want to send the receipt to the wrong office and cause more delays....

anyone? any ideas?...

thanks


----------



## Pallykin

New York only deals with non-settlement visas. Settlement visas, in their entirety, go to Sheffield.


----------



## superdiana

ro_ said:


> Im weary about this. REQUEST FOR RETROSPECTIVE PRIORITY VISA SERVICE receipt is to be emailed to the New York office? Is this the case for Sheffield processes too? I don't want to send the receipt to the wrong office and cause more delays....
> 
> anyone? any ideas?...
> 
> thanks


After you purchase the receipt email it to [email protected]


----------



## BunnyLips

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted: 10 May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 13 May 2014
Date mailed: 16 May 2014 (from the UK)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency: 19 May 2014
Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: 29 May 2014
Decision has been made email received: 25 June 2014
Date your visa was received: 


Such a sigh of relief! Hoping to get a FedEx delivery on Friday. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Tracking information is not available yet but I'm sure it will update later today. 

For interest's sake, they appear to have created their own return waybill rather than use the one I sent in. Phew! Talk about cutting it fine!! I have to be out of my rental house this weekend! 

I know there are so many others waiting anxiously, especially some of my non-priority waiting buddies. I know how awful it is - and what a roller coaster. I hope yours come along very soon. As in tomorrow! I'm so glad that there is some movement in Sheffield after a pretty quiet couple of weeks and hope that means yours are being looked at right this very minute. Hang in there and know that I'll continue to cheer you on the whole way!


----------



## Pallykin

BunnyLips said:


> Decision has been made email received: 25 June 2014


Christmas came early for you... in June!

Do you have a flight booked already? Bags packed?

Have a great trip over! Let us know how the first time through immigration goes... and let us know how it goes setting up your new life. We'd love to hear about any tips!


----------



## maegantee

bunnylips said:


> country applying from: Usa
> type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
> date application submitted: 10 may 2014
> date biometrics taken: 13 may 2014
> date mailed: 16 may 2014 (from the uk)
> date documentation was received by uk border agency: 19 may 2014
> date sheffield acknowledged document receipt: 29 may 2014
> decision has been made email received: 25 june 2014
> date your visa was received:
> 
> 
> Such a sigh of relief! Hoping to get a fedex delivery on friday. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Tracking information is not available yet but i'm sure it will update later today.
> 
> For interest's sake, they appear to have created their own return waybill rather than use the one i sent in. Phew! Talk about cutting it fine!! I have to be out of my rental house this weekend!
> 
> I know there are so many others waiting anxiously, especially some of my non-priority waiting buddies. I know how awful it is - and what a roller coaster. I hope yours come along very soon. As in tomorrow! I'm so glad that there is some movement in sheffield after a pretty quiet couple of weeks and hope that means yours are being looked at right this very minute. Hang in there and know that i'll continue to cheer you on the whole way!


wahooooooooo! :d


----------



## maegantee

twee said:


> Ahhhhhh hugs.
> Won't be long until that visa arrives.


Thank you! :hug:
Fingers crossed. I really, really hope so.


----------



## amschwar

I got my visa!!! So excited and off to book my flights now. Thanks to everyone for all your support, it has really helped me during this long and stressful journey.


----------



## maegantee

amschwar said:


> I got my visa!!! So excited and off to book my flights now. Thanks to everyone for all your support, it has really helped me during this long and stressful journey.


Congratulations to you and safe travels back 'home'!


----------



## Pallykin

amschwar said:


> I got my visa!!! So excited and off to book my flights now. Thanks to everyone for all your support, it has really helped me during this long and stressful journey.


Congrats! How does your valid from date compare with what you were hoping for?


----------



## amschwar

Pallykin said:


> Congrats! How does your valid from date compare with what you were hoping for?


I put my travel date as May 4 and my valid date is June 18.


----------



## ZJ88

Arrived in Sheffield March 27, Now past the 13 Week marker. I sent a complaint to Sheffield over two weeks ago, no response. I really don't want to spend the $500 dollars to upgrade to priority since I should be close to the top. Really hope something happens son.

Also, does anyone know if it would be possible to upgrade how mine ships? I'd like to see if I could change the shipping to be a faster method.


----------



## ZJ88

So out of curiousity, how do you apply for Priority service from the US once your application has already been submitted?


----------



## ijcandrew

ZJ88 said:


> Arrived in Sheffield March 27, Now past the 13 Week marker. I sent a complaint to Sheffield over two weeks ago, no response.


Hi all, I know that many of you here have waited a long time, 1 year+ not 2 weeks like me. I can only imagine what that feels like – I've been separated from my partner for 4 months and it feels worse now that the possibility of meeting in UK again seems so close and so far.

Like some of you on here, I have had to send my T2 General Visa to British Consulate General in New York. It's now Day 6 in processing time, although it's really day 8 since they've taken my biometrics. I was supposed to move back last Friday and my partner and I put off flat hunting and moving to be sure my visa isn't denied.

I have experienced the horror that is their helpline provided by HGS. They seem to want to emphasize that they can't guarantee their information more than they want to help. 

I've taken to Twitter to reflect this publicly. It isn't fair that we have to pay $3 / £1.87/min to get wishywashy information that is not intended to help. Maybe they think migrants don't deserve the same attention as voting British citizens, but there are British partners and companies who have a stake in this process as well.

From this experience I realized that their customer service is so disconnected from the operating department that our frustrations will not likely be translated into better service in the future.

Perhaps if we voiced our opinions in a channel as public as Twitter, we'd be able to rid them of hiding behind bureaucratic paperwork and help ourselves and future migrants.


----------



## Pannyann

BunnyLips said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted: 10 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 13 May 2014
> Date mailed: 16 May 2014 (from the UK)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency: 19 May 2014
> Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: 29 May 2014
> Decision has been made email received: 25 June 2014
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> 
> Such a sigh of relief! Hoping to get a FedEx delivery on Friday. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Tracking information is not available yet but I'm sure it will update later today.
> 
> For interest's sake, they appear to have created their own return waybill rather than use the one I sent in. Phew! Talk about cutting it fine!! I have to be out of my rental house this weekend!
> 
> I know there are so many others waiting anxiously, especially some of my non-priority waiting buddies. I know how awful it is - and what a roller coaster. I hope yours come along very soon. As in tomorrow! I'm so glad that there is some movement in Sheffield after a pretty quiet couple of weeks and hope that means yours are being looked at right this very minute. Hang in there and know that I'll continue to cheer you on the whole way!


Congratulations on your good news


----------



## Pannyann

amschwar said:


> I got my visa!!! So excited and off to book my flights now. Thanks to everyone for all your support, it has really helped me during this long and stressful journey.


Congrats have a safe flight to UK


----------



## ijcandrew

Incidentlally, for anyone else applying through British Consulate General New York, their reviews have been bad for the past month. Search for them on Google and you will see a list of recent bad reviews, increasing in frequency in the past 3 months.

So it would seem like after late March for some reason the service has become increasingly bad in NYC.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I know it is going to be chaos... Considering i applied with VFS Lekki and when i need to go get my passport back i will go to Tele-performance... And they changed only 1 VAC the one in Lekki... The other one in Lagos-ikeja is still VFS and Abuja is still VFS.. Confusion everywhere... Am thinking that is why they will tell Pannyann to email back in 4-6weeks for update.


Hubby went to Lekki who knew nothing of this he showed them the article they were vexed they said they have been told nothing at all. So sad that them and us knew nothing of it!


----------



## prairierose

I was told on May 27th that Canadians applying for settlement visas could not upgrade to priority retrospectively. Have I missed something? My application was received in Sheffield April 15, 2014.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Hubby went to Lekki who knew nothing of this he showed them the article they were vexed they said they have been told nothing at all. So sad that them and us knew nothing of it.
> 
> 
> As i said CONFUSION.... Their lack of communication is beyond me.. I have checked GOV.UK and there is no announcement on it... Soooo where did these our papers get it from cause its on guardian Nigeria website. I emailed their customer enquiry and i hope they have proper information about it..


----------



## superdiana

*Yes you can!*



prairierose said:


> I was told on May 27th that Canadians applying for settlement visas could not upgrade to priority retrospectively. Have I missed something? My application was received in Sheffield April 15, 2014.


Canadians can upgrade. One girl from Toronto did it back in April. Myself and one other Canadian had inquired about it, but were recommended not to since our applications were at the top of non-priority. Chris+Nat got through right before the passport backlog but I am still stuck here waiting. 

UK Visa Information - Canada - User Pay Services

Pay for it and then send a copy of the receipt to [email protected]


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> I agree with you non priority is not moving at all. Is it just you and Touchline dad and the smokies that are now non priority for March and very Early April?
> 
> I just don't know when it's going to move again I did email Sheffield today asking just that question that if more priority come in are non priority not remaining static? Will prob take a week to answer if they do at all but it feels like I've seen many people go through this process and come out the otherside whereas if I had not emailed sheffield I would know nothing at all as Nigerua doesn't get any updates as to docs are received etc.
> 
> Surely you've got to hear next!


I'm also late March/early April, but I've only just recently made an account here.
The backup seems to be quite bad for nonpriority. Some friends on mine that are already in the UK on a marriage visa sent in their renewal documents last week and were given a minimum wait time of six months.


----------



## prairierose

Thank you SuperDiana.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Going for Priority*

Ok- I'm tired of the wait. I just did a dry run on the VFS Global website and plan on upgrading to Priority. Nothing seems to be moving on the Non Priority Front.
The only thing that concerned me was that the New York Office was the only one listed in the pop up. Do they email you a receipt of your payment that I can then forward to Sheffield with the GWF and Reference number? Thanks for any help.:wacko:


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I'm also late March/early April, but I've only just recently made an account here.
> The backup seems to be quite bad for nonpriority. Some friends on mine that are already in the UK on a marriage visa sent in their renewal documents last week and were given a minimum wait time of six months.


Yes I was given 60 days when I applied but now looking more like 6 months it's just such an unbearable wait. I don't remember last time a few non priority were processed. Let's hope they get to us sooner rather than later


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Ok- I'm tired of the wait. I just did a dry run on the VFS Global website and plan on upgrading to Priority. Nothing seems to be moving on the Non Priority Front.
> The only thing that concerned me was that the New York Office was the only one listed in the pop up. Do they email you a receipt of your payment that I can then forward to Sheffield with the GWF and Reference number? Thanks for any help.:wacko:


Good on you for upgrading I'm tired of waiting but have just gotta sit it out. I'm going get lonely on here soon hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## nicolew100

Hi All...

I just applied for my Tier 4 Visa for postgrad study in Scotland on Monday.
I sent my biometrics receipt, Visa application, CAS statement and photos to the UK Consulate/UKVI in New York priority overnight.

They emailed me and stated they did not accept handwritten waybills for return shipment so I sent them an electronic waybill as requested (although the email said to reply with the reference number in the subject line of the email. I recieved no number so I replied with my GWFxxxxx number).

I also paid for priority service. 

I can see how long processing it taking on average from last month online but how quick or effective is priority service typically? This is a bit nerve racking.


----------



## ZJ88

Touchline Dad said:


> Ok- I'm tired of the wait. I just did a dry run on the VFS Global website and plan on upgrading to Priority. Nothing seems to be moving on the Non Priority Front.
> The only thing that concerned me was that the New York Office was the only one listed in the pop up. Do they email you a receipt of your payment that I can then forward to Sheffield with the GWF and Reference number? Thanks for any help.:wacko:


I'm also curious about this. I don't understand why we have to pay extra just to get them to actually look at it. It's stupid. My fiance is worried that we'll pay for it and nothing will happen anyway and the lack of official information on the matter stresses her out. I really can't believe it has come down to this.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Simone3*

I am basing it on what happened with Simone3. She was in the same hopeless situation we are in, paid for priority, didn't get a return email from Sheffield, then got approved. I don't know what is going on with Non- Priorities now: actually I know what is going on: NOTHING.

Pannyann, I am so sorry for you, I hope and pray your wishes are granted as soon as possible.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## simone3

Touchline Dad said:


> Ok- I'm tired of the wait. I just did a dry run on the VFS Global website and plan on upgrading to Priority. Nothing seems to be moving on the Non Priority Front.
> The only thing that concerned me was that the New York Office was the only one listed in the pop up. Do they email you a receipt of your payment that I can then forward to Sheffield with the GWF and Reference number? Thanks for any help.:wacko:


Yes they email you a receipt to send to the email address.. Which I shared in one of my previous posts. 
Good luck ps if you put urgent in the email subject line it might just get viewed quicker


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Yes I was given 60 days when I applied but now looking more like 6 months it's just such an unbearable wait. I don't remember last time a few non priority were processed. Let's hope they get to us sooner rather than later


I feel like there isn't gonna be any movement with nonpriority for another few weeks :/
My fiance and I are considering upgrading to priority, just trying to see how quickly we can get together the money. My lease expires the end of next month, this is really such a hassle!


----------



## centralchic99

My application date was 4/15..biometrics 4/22, sent to NY. Came back from NY with letter explaining that I needed to send to Sheffield. (totally confused at that point) Sent to UK, email on 5/18 that it was received on 5/10. Last update was that they have it, but not assessed. I really don't understand why they have not updated the NY situation! I did not upgrade to priority as we thought we had plenty of time. Wedding was 5/25 here in the US. 
Anyway..now my husband is back in the UK as of June 8th, we lost over $1000 on plane tickets, I quit my job, sold my car and am living on a friend's couch. Not the way I imagined the first month of married life to be. 
I am really upset about the fact that the non-priority are just sitting there and there is no way to get any information. I think that is the worst part. I feel so helpless!!!! 
Ok--sorry about the rant!! I know a lot of us are in the same boat. Fingers crossed for everyone..:fingerscrossed:
And I will def. be tweeting!!!!


----------



## acklovebug

Touchline Dad said:


> Ok- I'm tired of the wait. I just did a dry run on the VFS Global website and plan on upgrading to Priority. Nothing seems to be moving on the Non Priority Front.
> The only thing that concerned me was that the New York Office was the only one listed in the pop up. Do they email you a receipt of your payment that I can then forward to Sheffield with the GWF and Reference number? Thanks for any help.:wacko:


Good luck with priority! I think its really the only way to go. I originally applied priority and did get an email. I simply printed it and sent it in with my app. When I paid on the site, I also PDF'd the original payment confirmation page just in case the email didn't go through (been overly cautious throughout this whole process)

Hope you hear something soon!


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I feel like there isn't gonna be any movement with nonpriority for another few weeks :/
> My fiance and I are considering upgrading to priority, just trying to see how quickly we can get together the money. My lease expires the end of next month, this is really such a hassle!


Completely agree Nigeria doesn't have the priority option and we've now got to pay rent for a further 6 months at the end if this month and if the visa comes before hand we won't get any of the rent back! Have tried get info from Sheffield with no avail.


----------



## BunnyLips

Pallykin said:


> Christmas came early for you... in June!
> 
> Do you have a flight booked already? Bags packed?
> 
> Have a great trip over! Let us know how the first time through immigration goes... and let us know how it goes setting up your new life. We'd love to hear about any tips!


What a day! Fueled by pure excitement! I'll be waiting on the doorstep for the FedEx with binoculars on Friday morning!

I've been fiendishly packing and moving out of my house. I also need to sell my car as fast as I can. I hope to travel within two weeks after I've tied up a few things here and said my goodbyes. 

I will indeed be returning to the boards to see how everyone else is getting on and let you know how it all goes for me too. I'm so very encouraged to see the activity in Sheffield this week and I hope it brings a tidal wave of good news for the amazing people in this forum.


----------



## Pannyann

centralchic99 said:


> My application date was 4/15..biometrics 4/22, sent to NY. Came back from NY with letter explaining that I needed to send to Sheffield. (totally confused at that point) Sent to UK, email on 5/18 that it was received on 5/10. Last update was that they have it, but not assessed. I really don't understand why they have not updated the NY situation! I did not upgrade to priority as we thought we had plenty of time. Wedding was 5/25 here in the US.
> Anyway..now my husband is back in the UK as of June 8th, we lost over $1000 on plane tickets, I quit my job, sold my car and am living on a friend's couch. Not the way I imagined the first month of married life to be.
> I am really upset about the fact that the non-priority are just sitting there and there is no way to get any information. I think that is the worst part. I feel so helpless!!!!
> Ok--sorry about the rant!! I know a lot of us are in the same boat. Fingers crossed for everyone..:fingerscrossed:
> And I will def. be tweeting!!!!


My husbands docs were received on 10 April at Sheffield we have never heard anything from the day we put in our online status says your application has been forwarded to british high commission it's only because I've contacted sheffield twice I've got any information. I've seen my husband for 10 days since we married. Yes its really horrible how we get no news or idea of when we will hear. 

You are right this really is no way to start married life 

Tweeting is good people see how things are going


----------



## BunnyLips

Touchline Dad said:


> Ok- I'm tired of the wait. I just did a dry run on the VFS Global website and plan on upgrading to Priority. Nothing seems to be moving on the Non Priority Front.
> The only thing that concerned me was that the New York Office was the only one listed in the pop up. Do they email you a receipt of your payment that I can then forward to Sheffield with the GWF and Reference number? Thanks for any help.:wacko:


Sorry you have to splash out for priority after how long you've been waiting but this should catapult you right to the top of the pile. Yes, it does say New York on there and there is no option for Sheffield. Who knows why?! Just send the PDF to Sheffield with UPGRADE TO PRIORITY in the subject line. And yes, be sure to include your GWF number and date of birth.

Your sanity is well worth $510!


----------



## hightensionwire

What hashtag is everyone using to tweet about it?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*My Sanity!*



BunnyLips said:


> Sorry you have to splash out for priority after how long you've been waiting but this should catapult you right to the top of the pile. Yes, it does say New York on there and there is no option for Sheffield. Who knows why?! Just send the PDF to Sheffield with UPGRADE TO PRIORITY in the subject line. And yes, be sure to include your GWF number and date of birth.
> 
> Your sanity is well worth $510!



BunnyLips!

My sanity was gone a long time ago. Getting everything together to upgrade in a bit, then it's time for a little Maker's Mark. Maybe more than a little..:rockon::grouphug:


----------



## prairierose

prairierose said:


> Thank you SuperDiana.


Arggghh... I just tried to purchase settlement priority with VFS Global online and it tells me my GWF already exists and takes me to my receipt for user pay for courier services to Sheffield and back. It won't let me add another user pay service.


----------



## superdiana

prairierose said:


> Arggghh... I just tried to purchase settlement priority with VFS Global online and it tells me my GWF already exists and takes me to my receipt for user pay for courier services to Sheffield and back. It won't let me add another user pay service.


Did you try going to "Quick Links" and "Track Previous Order" and logging in from there? It lets me choose the option to pay for an upgrade and takes me all the way to the pay page.


----------



## maegantee

Absolutely devestated..

Just called FedEx to confirm that my package would be here tomorrow. Apparently as it's just left Stanstead, it won't arrive tomorrow it will arrive Friday.

I know it's silly to get so worked up over but a day feels like another month when it comes to waiting for a visa. 

How I'm still sane I have no clue. I just want to flipping know.

I have no right to complain though when some of you haven't seen your families in months/years and have been waiting just as long.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Priority Done*

I don't know if Millmonkey will ever check back here, but he still gave this FORUM the two best admonitions.

1) CHOOSE PRIORITY SERVICE FROM THE START WHEN AVAILABLE.

2) Drink heavily. 


I screwed up on #1, but hopefully rectified the problem. I do not intend to offend anyone,
but I am fulfilling #2 as we speak.

Good luck to everyone here. This is really a terrible ordeal for most of us. And congratulations to those who have been successful!:grouphug:


----------



## Ob111

I applied May 7th and i feel like i have waited too long.... Talk less of people who have been waiting since march... It seems like they sent the guys handling non priority to the Passport office cause they already told us it could take 24weeks their service standards, sooo our applications can sit on a desk for 6weeks no problem. Touchline dad i really hope you hear soon... We will miss you thou... Cause your positivity was keeping me going....


----------



## maegantee

Touchline Dad said:


> I don't know if Millmonkey will ever check back here, but he still gave this FORUM the two best admonitions.
> 
> 1) CHOOSE PRIORITY SERVICE FROM THE START WHEN AVAILABLE.
> 
> 2) Drink heavily.
> 
> 
> I screwed up on #1, but hopefully rectified the problem. I do not intend to offend anyone,
> but I am fulfilling #2 as we speak.
> 
> Good luck to everyone here. This is really a terrible ordeal for most of us. And congratulations to those who have been successful!:grouphug:


Will begin #2 shortly!


----------



## ZJ88

Hey Touchline Dad, like you I'm completely fed up and hoping to upgrade to priority. But at 13 weeks and already having to change my wedding date, I'm really hating spending $500. Do you think it is worth all the extra money? I just need some encouragment if this is the right thing I for me to do.


----------



## prairierose

superdiana said:


> Did you try going to "Quick Links" and "Track Previous Order" and logging in from there? It lets me choose the option to pay for an upgrade and takes me all the way to the pay page.


Yes I followed those steps and it just shows me that I paid $100 USD for courier services. No options to choose, nowhere to click.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I applied May 7th and i feel like i have waited too long.... Talk less of people who have been waiting since march... It seems like they sent the guys handling non priority to the Passport office cause they already told us it could take 24weeks their service standards, sooo our applications can sit on a desk for 6weeks no problem. Touchline dad i really hope you hear soon... We will miss you thou... Cause your positivity was keeping me going....


Well said ob111 were just static and nothing we can do. 

Touchline dad I will miss him to as I always rush to look what he's posted as he just in front of me. If we had priority I would have done it to keep my sanity. Did you see my post about Lekki?


----------



## caramelfrappe

maegantee said:


> Absolutely devestated..
> 
> Just called FedEx to confirm that my package would be here tomorrow. Apparently as it's just left Stanstead, it won't arrive tomorrow it will arrive Friday.
> 
> I know it's silly to get so worked up over but a day feels like another month when it comes to waiting for a visa.
> 
> How I'm still sane I have no clue. I just want to flipping know.
> 
> I have no right to complain though when some of you haven't seen your families in months/years and have been waiting just as long.


Did it have to go through customs?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Yes*



ZJ88 said:


> Hey Touchline Dad, like you I'm completely fed up and hoping to upgrade to priority. But at 13 weeks and already having to change my wedding date, I'm really hating spending $500. Do you think it is worth all the extra money? I just need some encouragment if this is the right thing I for me to do.



Yes. There has been no movement on the non-priorities, while there has been considerable movement on the Priorities. I see you are from Utah so this doesn't apply probably but just the bar bill for a wedding is way more than $510. And by the way, I spent 18 years in the Sugarhouse area..

Good Luck!


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Well said ob111 were just static and nothing we can do.
> 
> Touchline dad I will miss him to as I always rush to look what he's posted as he just in front of me. If we had priority I would have done it to keep my sanity. Did you see my post about Lekki?


I did... I replied they are all confused.... I just hope they don't lose peoples passport in this chaos... Im ready to pay double the priority fees now... The suspense is killing me... My life is on hold... For all Non-Priority this will end sum day.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Pannyann!*



Pannyann said:


> Well said ob111 were just static and nothing we can do.
> 
> Touchline dad I will miss him to as I always rush to look what he's posted as he just in front of me. If we had priority I would have done it to keep my sanity. Did you see my post about Lekki?


I just applied for Priority, not going anywhere for a while. And I don't plan on going quietly 
into the night here either. I have learned so much from the Mods here, as well as people
who have figured out the ins and outs of this business. If I get my visa, I intend to apply for ILR etc. and then we will see what happens from there.

This is a wonderful collection of People of the World at its purest essence: people in love wanting to share their love with others. Oh my, I had a John Lennon moment and I actually like the Rolling Stones better…this forum could be called "Between a Rock! And a hard place.."


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Maeg!!*



maegantee said:


> Absolutely devestated..
> 
> Just called FedEx to confirm that my package would be here tomorrow. Apparently as it's just left Stanstead, it won't arrive tomorrow it will arrive Friday.
> 
> I know it's silly to get so worked up over but a day feels like another month when it comes to waiting for a visa.
> 
> How I'm still sane I have no clue. I just want to flipping know.
> 
> I have no right to complain though when some of you haven't seen your families in months/years and have been waiting just as long.


Do not ever start with those two words!!!! Holy crap!! I thought you got denied..
You are good, you are going to get your visa, don't waste another minute worrying about
something that is totally out of your control. I am sure your partner has already told you
the same thing..

Do not waste a day worrying about this. I have a quote somewhere but my motor skills are already affected by the Maker's Mark and it's too much work to research.

:couch2::focus::ranger::cheer2::rain::behindsofa::deadhorse::washing::hurt::music:eep::ban::violin::fish:


----------



## superdiana

prairierose said:


> Yes I followed those steps and it just shows me that I paid $100 USD for courier services. No options to choose, nowhere to click.


 It doesn't make sense that there would be different rules for different regions in the same country. Do you have a VFS office nearby? Perhaps you can try upgrading there in person.


----------



## maegantee

caramelfrappe said:


> Did it have to go through customs?


Well it has to land in Memphis and then head towards me in Texas so the lady said that because it had left Stanstead so late, there's no way it'd be here by tomorrow. Didn't even think about the worry of it clearing customs! However, I'm rather optimistic about that.

Just tracking the FedEx plane now.. Safe travels little one!! 



Touchline Dad said:


> Do not ever start with those two words!!!! Holy crap!! I thought you got denied..
> You are good, you are going to get your visa, don't waste another minute worrying about
> something that is totally out of your control. I am sure your partner has already told you
> the same thing..
> 
> Do not waste a day worrying about this. I have a quote somewhere but my motor skills are already affected by the Maker's Mark and it's too much work to research.
> 
> :couch2::focus::ranger::cheer2::rain::behindsofa::deadhorse::washing::hurt::music:eep::ban::violin::fish:


Oh TouchlineDad!! I hope our paths cross one day so I can personally thank you for your compassion and humor during this daunting wait! :hug: I sure am trying my absolute hardest!

If it helps those still waiting, on my lengthily 4 hour drive home last night I was listening to my favorite song and imagined the staff at UKVI doing a synchronized dance with our visas in hand and that's the reason why the wait is so long! Next time you're down, just put on your favorite song, imagine, and laugh away. Try it, it really is quite hilarious


----------



## ZJ88

Touchline Dad said:


> Yes. There has been no movement on the non-priorities, while there has been considerable movement on the Priorities. I see you are from Utah so this doesn't apply probably but just the bar bill for a wedding is way more than $510. And by the way, I spent 18 years in the Sugarhouse area..
> 
> Good Luck!


Haha it took me a minute to realize what yoy meant by bar bill... which says a lot! Thanks for the advise touchline dad. My fiance wants to think about it and pray about it until tomorrow before we spend the money. But I think we'll end up doing it. How long is it before they give you a reciept? 

Cool to know you lived in utah for a bit! I hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Touchline Dad

Maegantee!!

No thanks are needed. Your energy and enthusiasm are infectious. The most wonderful thing about this Forum is that people from all over the World, different Religions, different economic backgrounds, etc. come here for compassion and understanding and a sort of collective empathetic catharsis (Holy Maker's Mark!!). I have had my weak moments, but people like you, Bunnylips, OB111, Waiting Stars, Pannyann,
and others previously who have reached the "promised land" always are there to pick me up and say something nice. Total strangers. The World can learn from this forum!


----------



## thesmokies

I will be joining the ranks of priority just as soon as I get back from Florida. Touchline Dad has such a positive attitude which has kept me going all these months and I thank you.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*OK but..*



thesmokies said:


> I will be joining the ranks of priority just as soon as I get back from Florida. Touchline Dad has such a positive attitude which has kept me going all these months and I thank you.


You know that means you will get your email tomorrow right?
I hope so!!:ranger::flypig:


----------



## Ob111

maegantee said:


> Well it has to land in Memphis and then head towards me in Texas so the lady said that because it had left Stanstead so late, there's no way it'd be here by tomorrow. Didn't even think about the worry of it clearing customs! However, I'm rather optimistic about that.
> 
> Just tracking the FedEx plane now.. Safe travels little one!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh TouchlineDad!! I hope our paths cross one day so I can personally thank you for your compassion and humor during this daunting wait! :hug: I sure am trying my absolute hardest!
> 
> If it helps those still waiting, on my lengthily 4 hour drive home last night I was listening to my favorite song and imagined the staff at UKVI doing a synchronized dance with our visas in hand and that's the reason why the wait is so long! Next time you're down, just put on your favorite song, imagine, and laugh away. Try it, it really is quite hilarious



I have decided to kill at least a week and a half binge watching all my fav TV shows... First up Sex and the City all 6 seasons... My kids are off to Grandma's soooo i have all the time....


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Immediately*



ZJ88 said:


> Haha it took me a minute to realize what yoy meant by bar bill... which says a lot! Thanks for the advise touchline dad. My fiance wants to think about it and pray about it until tomorrow before we spend the money. But I think we'll end up doing it. How long is it before they give you a reciept?
> 
> Cool to know you lived in utah for a bit! I hope you enjoyed it


ZJ-
You get a PDF file which is your receipt as soon as payment is received. The PDF is emailed directly to the email address you used for your Visa application. You can forward it to 
[email protected] or attach it to another email with your GWF number and Reference number from Sheffield if you have one.

We loved Utah; great ELP programs for the kids, good friends, but we wanted to take advantage of their dual UK/US citizenship and we are very happy we did. They love the UK,
have made great friends, fantastic futbol for my son and daughter. Now I just need to get there. Had a lot of great friends who were like you guys as well..

Good Luck-


----------



## salix

I follow Touchline Dad's story as well. Since I'm still months away from being able to apply, I follow his story to let me live this process by proxy (I think it's the username that touched me).

I pass the time by assuming it's 5 o'clock somewhere (I'm struggling with getting used to 17:00), still have to do the mental conversion each time. Although my tipple of choice is a martini.

Tonight to celebrate Sex and the City, I'll make it a Cosmo!

We need some more approvals so I can celebrate with each of you while I wait, read and learn.

There does need to be a get together in the UK for all the newly reunited couples. It's now been three months since we've seen each other. Although we talked on Skype for the first time today, I finally figured it out!

Where is everyone going to be, I'll be in the Slough area.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*New Timeline*

Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement (Husband) Non Priority
Office Processing Visa: Sheffield, UK
Online Application: March 28, 2014
Docs received (FedEx) April 3, 2014
UKVI confirmation April 4, 2014
Estimated Timeline: 8-10 Weeks
Paid VFS Priority Upgrade June 26, 2014
Official Upgrade Waiting
Visa granted Waiting


:focus:


----------



## ZJ88

Quote:
Originally Posted by thesmokies View Post
I will be joining the ranks of priority just as soon as I get back from Florida. Touchline Dad has such a positive attitude which has kept me going all these months and I thank you.

I'm right there with you mate. I can't stand waiting anymore. I just hate to gives these people $500 more for doing nothing. Oh well, what can you do. I hope priority brings us all some good news haha


----------



## BunnyLips

Touchline Dad said:


> BunnyLips!
> 
> My sanity was gone a long time ago. Getting everything together to upgrade in a bit, then it's time for a little Maker's Mark. Maybe more than a little..:rockon::grouphug:


Well, sanity is overrated anyway! At least that's what I tell myself as mine fled the scene the day I posted my application! :lalala:


----------



## keemnal

Touchline Dad said:


> Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement (Husband) Non Priority
> Office Processing Visa: Sheffield, UK
> Online Application: March 28, 2014
> Docs received (FedEx) April 3, 2014
> UKVI confirmation April 4, 2014
> Estimated Timeline: 8-10 Weeks
> Paid VFS Priority Upgrade June 26, 2014
> Official Upgrade Waiting
> Visa granted Waiting
> 
> 
> :focus:


You've been very brave and cheerful through it all. I hope your visa comes through soon.  My application has only been a month in the works but I'm just as restless as everyone else on this forum, and I miss my husband to bits.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Pannyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby went to Lekki who knew nothing of this he showed them the article they were vexed they said they have been told nothing at all. So sad that them and us knew nothing of it.
> 
> 
> As i said CONFUSION.... Their lack of communication is beyond me.. I have checked GOV.UK and there is no announcement on it... Soooo where did these our papers get it from cause its on guardian Nigeria website. I emailed their customer enquiry and i hope they have proper information about it..
> 
> 
> 
> He showed Lekki the article and they said we know nothing the staff even asked him do you think we will still have jobs! So sad the way them and us are treated
Click to expand...


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> I am basing it on what happened with Simone3. She was in the same hopeless situation we are in, paid for priority, didn't get a return email from Sheffield, then got approved. I don't know what is going on with Non- Priorities now: actually I know what is going on: NOTHING.
> 
> Pannyann, I am so sorry for you, I hope and pray your wishes are granted as soon as possible.:fingerscrossed:


Thanks am just trying stay positive and hope we get some info soon. Goodluck that your answer comes by the end of this week you've waited long enough


----------



## Pannyann

Thursday again and I really hope Sheffield give us some nice decisions today and tomorrow! Goodluck to all of us 3 more working days left in June then were in to July. Come on Sheffield please let us enjoy the summer in UK with our loved ones.


----------



## grasshopper33

Touchline Dad said:


> Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement (Husband) Non Priority
> Office Processing Visa: Sheffield, UK
> Online Application: March 28, 2014
> Docs received (FedEx) April 3, 2014
> UKVI confirmation April 4, 2014
> Estimated Timeline: 8-10 Weeks
> Paid VFS Priority Upgrade June 26, 2014
> Official Upgrade Waiting
> Visa granted Waiting
> 
> 
> :focus:


Seeing this made me happy this morning. I wish you didn't have to spend the money, but very glad your wait should be over soon! :yo::flame:reggers::llama::mullet:eace:


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Ob111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He showed Lekki the article and they said we know nothing the staff even asked him do you think we will still have jobs! So sad the way them and us are treated
> 
> 
> 
> Very Sad.... I doubt they will lose their jobs cause other countries use VFS Lekki, like America for ur passport pickup and so many others...
Click to expand...


----------



## boinged

We just got the decision mail, now just need to wait for the passport to be returned, hopefully containing the visa!

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 15 May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 20 May 2014
Documents posted: 28 May 2014
Documents arrived: 30 May 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (confirmation email): 5 June 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: "Most applications are processed within 60 days" on website
Date of decision email: 26 June 2014
Date your visa was received: ...
Total time: 3 weeks with priority


----------



## Joppa

Actually 27 days from when you application hit Sheffield, so still within the current priority timeline of 3-4 weeks.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Touchline Dad said:


> Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement (Husband) Non Priority
> Office Processing Visa: Sheffield, UK
> Online Application: March 28, 2014
> Docs received (FedEx) April 3, 2014
> UKVI confirmation April 4, 2014
> Estimated Timeline: 8-10 Weeks
> Paid VFS Priority Upgrade June 26, 2014
> Official Upgrade Waiting
> Visa granted Waiting
> 
> 
> :focus:


Hey! I've following your lead...Can you walk me through the process of upgrading to priority? I don't know how to do it.

Gatrgurl305


----------



## grasshopper33

gatrgurl305 said:


> Hey! I've following your lead...Can you walk me through the process of upgrading to priority? I don't know how to do it.
> 
> Gatrgurl305


Detailed thread from Picklez:


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...43290-how-i-upgraded-priority-after-fact.html

I won't settle until all my fellow Southerners are past this process :amen::clap2::tea::humble::hippie:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Again for kicks.*



gatrgurl305 said:


> Hey! I've following your lead...Can you walk me through the process of upgrading to priority? I don't know how to do it.
> 
> Gatrgurl305


Gatgurl:

Go to VFS Global site for US Citizens, (original link didn't work)

Click User Pay Services on top.

Click Settlement, and follow the steps.

You will need your passport #, date of expiry, a credit/debit card w/ $510 available
GWF # from your App

If I could do it, anyone can. Good choice!

TDop2:


----------



## SushiMonster

maegantee said:


> If it helps those still waiting, on my lengthily 4 hour drive home last night I was listening to my favorite song and imagined the staff at UKVI doing a synchronized dance with our visas in hand and that's the reason why the wait is so long! Next time you're down, just put on your favorite song, imagine, and laugh away. Try it, it really is quite hilarious


:lol: Love it, that made my morning after checking my email and still not finding one from UKVI.

:rofl:


----------



## ro_

Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement Non Priority
Office Processing Visa: Sheffield, UK
Online Application: May 16, 2014
Docs received acknowledgement: June 7th
Paid Priority Upgrade June 25, 2014!!!!!!
Waiting for confirmation from Sheffield...

Thats it! I have officially done everything in my power to help my fate! I can't believe i just dropped that much money... but man, do I feel less frustrated! im so happy to see others upgrading aswell. Its a hefty sum but if it helps ease this pain then its worth it. I hope you all hear something back reeeeaallly soon.:fingerscrossed:

this being said, i got a reply to one of my email inquiries (since the phone isnt working for me):

_Please be informed that your application has been processed but your visa
application has not yet been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO).
Please be patient until the British High Commission contact you via
email.(Status updated on 07/06/2014)._

so god knows how long that would actually take to happen if i didn't upgrade...


----------



## gatrgurl305

Country of Origin: USA
Visa: Settlement-WIFE (non priority)
Online application: 18 April 2014 
Biometrics: 21 Apr 2014 
Office Location: Sheffield
Sent Pkg to via FedEx: 24 Apr 2014
FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery: 28 Apr 2014
Email confirmation Pkg received: 1 May 2014
Email for FedEx acct/Fedex acct linked to app: 2 May 2014
Upgraded to Priority: 26 June 2014
Email confirmation of priority upgrade: 
Decision made notification: 
Visa arrived:


----------



## gatrgurl305

I had to upgrade. After reading all the posts from last night, I cried myself to sleep....here's to a much faster process.

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## thesmokies

ZJ88 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by thesmokies View Post
> I will be joining the ranks of priority just as soon as I get back from Florida. Touchline Dad has such a positive attitude which has kept me going all these months and I thank you.
> 
> I'm right there with you mate. I can't stand waiting anymore. I just hate to gives these people $500 more for doing nothing. Oh well, what can you do. I hope priority brings us all some good news haha


I do not want to give $500 especially after waiting all this time but I guess I will.
good luck!!!!!


----------



## centralchic99

Ok... I did it!! I upgraded today. As much as it pains me, it pains me more to not be with my husband. So here is hoping for a quick turn around for all of us!!  x


----------



## helpmeplz

It is shameful to say that to get an answer quicker they want that amount of money. Even then it's not guaranteed that a visa will be issued. The whole process is a joke. I'm sorry to say but I feel it's the truth. They need a proper governing body as this is not acceptable. They prey on the vulnerable, and that's exactly what we are. Vulnerable because we are without our partners.

I hope you all get your visas.


----------



## ZJ88

thesmokies said:


> I do not want to give $500 especially after waiting all this time but I guess I will.
> good luck!!!!!


Exactly, stuck between a rock and a hard place I suppose. Just called to make sure my visa wasn't in the hands of an ECO and as I thought, nothing has moved for us here. So I payed the money and sent the email. Hopefully they get back to me soon.


----------



## ZJ88

So real quick, when I emailed my priority reciept to Sheffield I got an automated response saying it may take up to 20 business days. Those of you who have done this before, did you get the same and how long was it before they confirmed the upgraded service?


----------



## ro_

ZJ88 said:


> So real quick, when I emailed my priority reciept to Sheffield I got an automated response saying it may take up to 20 business days. Those of you who have done this before, did you get the same and how long was it before they confirmed the upgraded service?


i got the same. Im going to assume that this is where our subject headline plays its role. i hoping it is...


----------



## centralchic99

helpmeplz said:


> It is shameful to say that to get an answer quicker they want that amount of money. Even then it's not guaranteed that a visa will be issued. The whole process is a joke. I'm sorry to say but I feel it's the truth. They need a proper governing body as this is not acceptable. They prey on the vulnerable, and that's exactly what we are. Vulnerable because we are without our partners.
> 
> I hope you all get your visas.


I agree!! it's like they are hoping that we all upgrade to get more $$. it's sad when that is the only option for people to be with their loved ones. The system is terribly broken.


----------



## centralchic99

ZJ88 said:


> So real quick, when I emailed my priority reciept to Sheffield I got an automated response saying it may take up to 20 business days. Those of you who have done this before, did you get the same and how long was it before they confirmed the upgraded service?


I got the same one. I am assuming we all will. Let's hope they get moving!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## helpmeplz

centralchic99 said:


> I agree!! it's like they are hoping that we all upgrade to get more $$. it's sad when that is the only option for people to be with their loved ones. The system is terribly broken.


I could argue with so many points about the whole processing of visa's but I think it'll all have been said before. The only thing we have going for us is our own patience.


----------



## Anxious_wife

Anxious_wife said:


> This is our timeline (husband is applicant)
> 
> Country applying from: - Pakistan
> Type of visa applied for: - Spouse
> Date application submitted online: - 25/05/2014
> Date biometrics taken: - 29/05/2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 02/06/2014
> Office location processing your visa: Karachi, Pakistan
> Projected timeline given: - 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: - pending
> 
> It's been 3 weeks and it's all I can think about, I sincerely hope we don't have to wait too much longer, don't think I can take too much more *sigh*


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH whose husband has just been granted LTR as a spouse?! MINE!!!!!!!!!

We are OVER THE MOON thank you God!

I can now update the top post

*Date your visa was received:* - 23/06/14 (but he picked it up today because he had to travel for it). 3 WEEKS for non priority processing, that's an amazing turnaround.

We are so happy!

To be honest if it wasn't approved I would not only have been furious but extremely confused as our applicantion was PERFECT no doubt about it!!!

We covered every SINGLE thing, especially as he is from Pakistan so we knew there would be extra checks etc

I will post a thread soon explaining what we did and what we included which I hope will help others, especially Pakistani applicants.

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH to Joopa you are a big SHINNING star in the deep dark abyss.

We COULD NOT have done it without you and we didn't have to spend extra money on legal advice because you and other fantastic people on this site helped guide us through the labrynith that is gov.uk and its predecessor. 

Thank you so much to also Nyclon, Westcoastcanadiangirl and everybody else that answered my questions.

And GOOD LUCK to everyone else waiting for a response.


----------



## helpmeplz

Many many many congratulations Anxious_Wife. Our submission is pretty much the same. We applied in person a day after you, submission online was the same day. Please do update your thread with the details posted. Very pleased for you! Have a blessed married life!


----------



## SushiMonster

ZJ88 said:


> So real quick, when I emailed my priority reciept to Sheffield I got an automated response saying it may take up to 20 business days. Those of you who have done this before, did you get the same and how long was it before they confirmed the upgraded service?


Got the same automated response.

It varies. I upgraded on June 14th and still haven't heard anything from them. I do know they downloaded my attachment on June 20th. Simone3 upgraded on June 19th and got an email on June 20th that it had been upgrade and was being processed.

It may have something to do with your original submission date, Simone3 was in March, mine June.

Good luck.


----------



## Siclhu_

Anxious_wife said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH whose husband has just been granted LTR as a spouse?! MINE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We are OVER THE MOON thank you God!
> 
> I can now update the top post
> 
> *Date your visa was received:* - 23/06/14 (but he picked it up today because he had to travel for it). 3 WEEKS for non priority processing, that's an amazing turnaround.
> 
> We are so happy!


 So Happy for you!!!!! All the best!!!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Gatgurl*



gatrgurl305 said:


> I had to upgrade. After reading all the posts from last night, I cried myself to sleep....here's to a much faster process.
> 
> Thanks for all the support.



I am familiar with the tears. My daughter is 10 and has cried herself to sleep more nights
than not. To most males, a woman crying is the worst sound in the world. You have spent some money but saved yourself a ton of time; of this I am certain.

USA plays Germany at noon EST and Ghana plays Portugal as well at the World Cup.
Maybe we can all forget this nightmare for a few hours (Pre-game 1 hour earlier) and amuse ourselves.layball:


----------



## Anxious_wife

SushiMonster said:


> Got the same automated response.
> 
> It varies. I upgraded on June 14th and still haven't heard anything from them. I do know they downloaded my attachment on June 20th. Simone3 upgraded on June 19th and got an email on June 20th that it had been upgrade and was being processed.
> 
> It may have something to do with your original submission date, Simone3 was in March, mine June.
> 
> Good luck.





Siclhu_ said:


> So Happy for you!!!!! All the best!!!


Thank you both so much, it means a lot. Good luck to the both of you if you are waiting.


----------



## CitizenX

Does anyone on this forum know why some countries have the option to use the priority settlement visa and others don't? I am in South Africa and they don't seem to have that option on their website. Trying to get an answer from anyone at UKVI re this seems impossible. Reading this forum I have come to realize that to get back to the UK I am going to have to spend a very long time away from my wife and very young kids leaving them to fend for themselves in a potentially dangerous place. It's just not on! The kids and I all have British passports and my wife married me in the UK 14yrs ago and had ILR. She has a sister and aunt, uncle cousins there and had a life there with me there for 8yrs. I earn well in the IT industry and in which I have been for over 25yrs so it would need to be the bitter end before either of us stand in line for government hand-outs. I fully understand the intentions but they are targeting the wrong people. If I was a EU national instead of British I would have no such problems! Now to add salt to the wound I happen to be in a country where I can’t even slip them an extra £300 to speed things up. Which for South Africa is quite ironic! 

It’s not very British is it?


----------



## Hertsfem

CitizenX said:


> Does anyone on this forum know why some countries have the option to use the priority settlement visa and others don't? I am in South Africa and they don't seem to have that option on their website. Trying to get an answer from anyone at UKVI re this seems impossible. Reading this forum I have come to realize that to get back to the UK I am going to have to spend a very long time away from my wife and very young kids leaving them to fend for themselves in a potentially dangerous place. It's just not on! The kids and I all have British passports and my wife married me in the UK 14yrs ago and had ILR. She has a sister and aunt, uncle cousins there and had a life there with me there for 8yrs. I earn well in the IT industry and in which I have been for over 25yrs so it would need to be the bitter end before either of us stand in line for government hand-outs. I fully understand the intentions but they are targeting the wrong people. If I was a EU national instead of British I would have no such problems! Now to add salt to the wound I happen to be in a country where I can’t even slip them an extra £300 to speed things up. Which for South Africa is quite ironic!
> 
> It’s not very British is it?


The reason why there is no priority in certain countries is because of their bad track record regarding fraud, bribes etc as you mention.

Sadly it has been spoilt for some by a minority (which is often the case)

Yeah most of us are miffed about the EU route being a walk in the park but nothing we can do about it so head down and get on with things


----------



## ladyjujubee

I just upgraded to priority. As in I just paid the fee and sent Sheffield an email. I just couldn't risk having to rearrange all of our wedding plans. So here is my timeline thus far...

Country Applying From: USA
Application Type: Settlement/ Fiancee
Date Application Submitted: May 15, 2014 (online)
Date Biometrics Taken: May 28, 2014
Date Application Delivered to Sheffield: June 3,2014
Date Sheffield Acknowledged Receipt of Application: June 11, 2014
Date Upgraded to Priority: June 26, 2014

Not sure when I'll hear back from them about having upgraded, but hopefully soon! I wish everyone the best of luck and hopefully we all hear good news soon!!!


----------



## centralchic99

ladyjujubee said:


> I just upgraded to priority. As in I just paid the fee and sent Sheffield an email. I just couldn't risk having to rearrange all of our wedding plans. So here is my timeline thus far...
> 
> Country Applying From: USA
> Application Type: Settlement/ Fiancee
> Date Application Submitted: May 15, 2014 (online)
> Date Biometrics Taken: May 28, 2014
> Date Application Delivered to Sheffield: June 3,2014
> Date Sheffield Acknowledged Receipt of Application: June 11, 2014
> Date Upgraded to Priority: June 26, 2014
> 
> Not sure when I'll hear back from them about having upgraded, but hopefully soon! I wish everyone the best of luck and hopefully we all hear good news soon!!!


Good Luck!!!  where is the wedding?


----------



## CitizenX

Hertsfem said:


> The reason why there is no priority in certain countries is because of their bad track record regarding fraud, bribes etc as you mention.
> 
> Sadly it has been spoilt for some by a minority (which is often the case)
> 
> Yeah most of us are miffed about the EU route being a walk in the park but nothing we can do about it so head down and get on with things


Yeah, I guess you're right. Not much one can do but get stuck in I suppose. These forums are brilliant, lot of info and real world experience tucked away in here. Thank goodness for Skype as well and I suppose I will just have to save up to fly back on the odd weekend!


----------



## ladyjujubee

centralchic99 said:


> Good Luck!!!  where is the wedding?


Thank you so much!!! If all goes well it will be in Ipswich at the registry office in November.


----------



## dahl

I've been following this tread for a while, tho not posted anything, and got the good news today! My timeline is similar to user boinged's:

Country Applying From: USA
Application Type: Settlement/ Spouse (Priority)
Date Application Submitted: May 27, 2014 (online)
Date Biometrics Taken: May 30, 2014
Date Application Arrived in Sheffield: June 4,2014
Date Sheffield Acknowledged Receipt of Application: June 5, 2014
Date Decision Emailed: June 26, 2014
Date Your Visa Was Received: Fedex delivery expected Friday, June 27!
16 business days since my app arrived in Sheffield...

Good luck to everyone else waiting!!!!!!


----------



## Pallykin

CitizenX said:


> Does anyone on this forum know why some countries have the option to use the priority settlement visa and others don't? I am in South Africa and they don't seem to have that option on their website. Trying to get an answer from anyone at UKVI re this seems impossible. Reading this forum I have come to realize that to get back to the UK I am going to have to spend a very long time away from my wife and very young kids leaving them to fend for themselves in a potentially dangerous place. It's just not on! The kids and I all have British passports and my wife married me in the UK 14yrs ago and had ILR. She has a sister and aunt, uncle cousins there and had a life there with me there for 8yrs. I earn well in the IT industry and in which I have been for over 25yrs so it would need to be the bitter end before either of us stand in line for government hand-outs. I fully understand the intentions but they are targeting the wrong people. If I was a EU national instead of British I would have no such problems! Now to add salt to the wound I happen to be in a country where I can’t even slip them an extra £300 to speed things up. Which for South Africa is quite ironic!
> 
> It’s not very British is it?


Is your wife eligible for the returning resident visa?

https://www.gov.uk/returning-resident-visa

I also had ILR in the past, but I do not have strong ties to the UK by their definition. If your wife has family there, she might.


----------



## nyclon

Pallykin said:


> Is your wife eligible for the returning resident visa? https://www.gov.uk/returning-resident-visa I also had ILR in the past, but I do not have strong ties to the UK by their definition. If your wife has family there, she might.


Returning resident is virtually impossible to qualify for. I don't think we've ever seen anyone successfully apply for this visa.


----------



## suziechew

dahl said:


> I've been following this tread for a while, tho not posted anything, and got the good news today! My timeline is similar to user boinged's:
> 
> Country Applying From: USA
> Application Type: Settlement/ Spouse (Priority)
> Date Application Submitted: May 27, 2014 (online)
> Date Biometrics Taken: May 30, 2014
> Date Application Arrived in Sheffield: June 4,2014
> Date Sheffield Acknowledged Receipt of Application: June 5, 2014
> Date Decision Emailed: June 26, 2014
> Date Your Visa Was Received: Fedex delivery expected Friday, June 27!
> 16 business days since my app arrived in Sheffield...
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting!!!!!!


 you are pretty much on same timeline as us, just a day in front or behind 

one difference is we applied for a fiance visa ,plus a dependant child ,also we applied under exemption from financial threshold ,i can see our application ,even though priority for both ,being a long time in coming ,if at all ,as longer it goes on the less chance we have ,sorry im at the massive self doubt stage ,did i miss something ? did i get it tottally wrong ? guess most on here have that feeling at some stage of the process . :frusty::fingerscrossed::mmph:


----------



## Mel98

Took less than 3 days to get my husband his visa on priority service. Still stunned.

Biometrics and application submitted: 24 June, Dubai
Application received by Processing Centre: 24 June, Abu Dhabi
Email confirmation of Visa being issued: 26 June
Passport collection: 26 June

They most likely reviewed on 25th and issued on same day. Passport couriered to Dubai and ready the next day for collection. Unbelievable really.


----------



## centralchic99

suziechew said:


> you are pretty much on same timeline as us, just a day in front or behind
> 
> one difference is we applied for a fiance visa ,plus a dependant child ,also we applied under exemption from financial threshold ,i can see our application ,even though priority for both ,being a long time in coming ,if at all ,as longer it goes on the less chance we have ,sorry im at the massive self doubt stage ,did i miss something ? did i get it tottally wrong ? guess most on here have that feeling at some stage of the process . :frusty::fingerscrossed::mmph:


My application was rec'vd in Sheffield on May 10th. I should have done priority from the beginning but I started my application in April and there wasn't this huge backlog...or we weren't aware of it. I upgraded today so I am hoping since mine has been there for over a month we will see some movement.


----------



## maegantee

Well...........

I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!!!!!!

FedEx suprised me and it came today! I am in absolute shock and can't stop shaking.. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siclhu_

maegantee said:


> Well...........
> 
> I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FedEx suprised me and it came today! I am in absolute shock and can't stop shaking.. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


So, so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## twee

maegantee said:


> Well........... I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!!!!!! FedEx suprised me and it came today! I am in absolute shock and can't stop shaking.. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!



Fantastic !!!!!! Congratulations 
Airline tickets bought???


----------



## suziechew

maegantee said:


> Well...........
> 
> I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FedEx suprised me and it came today! I am in absolute shock and can't stop shaking.. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


woot woot ...congratulations ,bet u dont know what to do next ,all that waiting and the moment is actually here ,so pleased for ya X


and outta interest what date did they put on it ?eace::first:


----------



## Pannyann

maegantee said:


> Well...........
> 
> I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FedEx suprised me and it came today! I am in absolute shock and can't stop shaking.. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


Great news congrats


----------



## grasshopper33

maegantee said:


> Well...........
> 
> I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FedEx suprised me and it came today! I am in absolute shock and can't stop shaking.. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeyyyyyyyyyy!!! I had a feeling it would come today! Once mine got to Memphis it got to me in South Carolina at lightning speed. Dunno how they do it, but they do! BIG hug! You can now go HOME! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:


----------



## Pannyann

Well another week is coming to an end and I approach the start of 12 weeks of waiting. I just can't explain how fed up I am. I really don't believe I will see my husband again for a long time. Sheffield just seems to not care about nigerian applicants as we can't give them extra money as priority is not available! The way they are working us very wrong this process is all about money and not about the people at the heart of it!


----------



## Pannyann

grasshopper33 said:


> Yeyyyyyyyyyy!!! I had a feeling it would come today! Once mine got to Memphis it got to me in South Carolina at lightning speed. Dunno how they do it, but they do! BIG hug! You can now go HOME! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:


Congratulations


----------



## ijcandrew

Is there an email address with which I can use to contact the New York visa office? How did everyone send an email copy of waybill there?

Day 9 here and I am missing out on one of the dream clients to work for. The wait is stressful... I suspect they have put my priority application into the standard one.

Any tips on getting their attention would be helpful as I am starting to feel desperate. Thank you very much!


----------



## maegantee

Thank you guys *so* much! :hug: Words will never be able to express how thankful I am for each of you, this forum, and our favorite moderators Joppa and Nyclon.

Here's my final timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa - Priority
Date Application Sent: May 10th
Date biometrics taken: May 16th
Date Documents Sent: May 24th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 27th via FedEx tracking. Never got an official email, but they responded on June 11th.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 2-4 weeks
Date of Decision Email: June 24th
Date your visa was received: TODAY! June 26th 

No more sleepless nights, no more anxiety, no more stress. I had fears my visa would be denied and it wasn't! I can't stop looking at it! I ran out of my house when I saw the FedEx guy to which he said when he saw me, "You must have been waiting for me!" Oh yes I was!! When I opened the package, I felt my passport on top already opened, pulled it out, and saw my visa! I immediately burst into tears.

So to those of you who applied as exempt from the financial requirement, there's good news!! It can happen! 

My visa is dated valid from June 13th which kind of stinks I missed out on almost 3 weeks, but that's okay!! And it expires on 12/13/14 

I'm still in shock and can't believe it.. no plane tickets booked yet but I'm hoping to leave next Saturday! Is this real life?! Is it?? AHHHHHHHH!!

Those who are still waiting, you've heard it from all of us, but you're in my prayers and always will be. I truly hope we have a forum meet-up! We need a Facebook group or something. I will be tracking each of you still because I can't wait to see you get your visas and enjoy the same excitement I had this morning!


----------



## injecmice

No one reported a decision made today ...


----------



## CitizenX

Pallykin said:


> Is your wife eligible for the returning resident visa?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/returning-resident-visa
> 
> I also had ILR in the past, but I do not have strong ties to the UK by their definition. If your wife has family there, she might.


We thought about that for a while but I have to agree with Nyclon. In all the digging I've done everyone says the same thing - virtually impossible and once you have been back in on a visitor’s visa (as we have because the 2yr period had lapsed) it's pretty much game over. I'm getting a idea that they don't look at it from a humanitarian side but more so through lawyers spectacles. If the correct boxes aren't ticked they move on to the next case.:mmph:


----------



## CitizenX

nyclon said:


> Returning resident is virtually impossible to qualify for. I don't think we've ever seen anyone successfully apply for this visa.


Hi Nyclon, 

My biggest gripe is having to be away from my kids for so long if we do the employment route. I was wondering if the EU thing is still valid? I was thinking if I take an IT contract in Ireland for example we could all go out together and then under EU law move back into the UK at a later stage? The kids are not at school yet so it won't be that much of a disruption. I've heard that is possible, just not sure if it still possible. A six month or so working stint in Ireland might be a bit of fun. (Not to mention the Guinness )
Regards


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Awesome*



maegantee said:


> Well...........
> 
> I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FedEx suprised me and it came today! I am in absolute shock and can't stop shaking.. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


See?? Hahahahahahaha just awesome!!:couch2:opcorn:eace::fish::drum::rockon::grouphug::first::hug::attention:opcorn::hippie:op2::clock::clap2::ranger::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::yo::hurt::llama:eep::wreath:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

maegantee said:


> Thank you guys *so* much! :hug: Words will never be able to express how thankful I am for each of you, this forum, and our favorite moderators Joppa and Nyclon.
> 
> Here's my final timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa - Priority
> Date Application Sent: May 10th
> Date biometrics taken: May 16th
> Date Documents Sent: May 24th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 27th via FedEx tracking. Never got an official email, but they responded on June 11th.
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 2-4 weeks
> Date of Decision Email: June 24th
> Date your visa was received: TODAY! June 26th
> 
> No more sleepless nights, no more anxiety, no more stress. I had fears my visa would be denied and it wasn't! I can't stop looking at it! I ran out of my house when I saw the FedEx guy to which he said when he saw me, "You must have been waiting for me!" Oh yes I was!! When I opened the package, I felt my passport on top already opened, pulled it out, and saw my visa! I immediately burst into tears.
> 
> So to those of you who applied as exempt from the financial requirement, there's good news!! It can happen!
> 
> My visa is dated valid from June 13th which kind of stinks I missed out on almost 3 weeks, but that's okay!! And it expires on 12/13/14
> 
> I'm still in shock and can't believe it.. no plane tickets booked yet but I'm hoping to leave next Saturday! Is this real life?! Is it?? AHHHHHHHH!!
> 
> Those who are still waiting, you've heard it from all of us, but you're in my prayers and always will be. I truly hope we have a forum meet-up! We need a Facebook group or something. I will be tracking each of you still because I can't wait to see you get your visas and enjoy the same excitement I had this morning!


The drinking continues then, yes? :bounce: :roll:

It's Wimbledon time here in London at the moment, so that means Pimm's all 'round! 

I think that it would be funny if you were able to leave on Saturday week, because on July 4, 1776, the United States became independent of the UK and 238 years later, you go running back! 

Stop lollygagging here and go start packing... you don't have much time, you have a plane to catch! 

Congratulations and a _very_ (early) :usa2: Happy 4th of July :usa2: to you!


----------



## acklovebug

maegantee said:


> Thank you guys *so* much! :hug: Words will never be able to express how thankful I am for each of you, this forum, and our favorite moderators Joppa and Nyclon.
> 
> Here's my final timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa - Priority
> Date Application Sent: May 10th
> Date biometrics taken: May 16th
> Date Documents Sent: May 24th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 27th via FedEx tracking. Never got an official email, but they responded on June 11th.
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 2-4 weeks
> Date of Decision Email: June 24th
> Date your visa was received: TODAY! June 26th
> 
> No more sleepless nights, no more anxiety, no more stress. I had fears my visa would be denied and it wasn't! I can't stop looking at it! I ran out of my house when I saw the FedEx guy to which he said when he saw me, "You must have been waiting for me!" Oh yes I was!! When I opened the package, I felt my passport on top already opened, pulled it out, and saw my visa! I immediately burst into tears.
> 
> So to those of you who applied as exempt from the financial requirement, there's good news!! It can happen!
> 
> My visa is dated valid from June 13th which kind of stinks I missed out on almost 3 weeks, but that's okay!! And it expires on 12/13/14
> 
> I'm still in shock and can't believe it.. no plane tickets booked yet but I'm hoping to leave next Saturday! Is this real life?! Is it?? AHHHHHHHH!!
> 
> Those who are still waiting, you've heard it from all of us, but you're in my prayers and always will be. I truly hope we have a forum meet-up! We need a Facebook group or something. I will be tracking each of you still because I can't wait to see you get your visas and enjoy the same excitement I had this morning!


So happy for you!! Enjoy your new life. My visa was submitted priority on the 17 with an email on the 21 of June so hoping I'm not too far behind you! Did you get a notification of the timeline it would take in your initial confirmation email? My email basically just said that my docs had arrived. I'm curious as to what the June priority timeline compares to may 
Congrats!!


----------



## centralchic99

Just got an email from Alexandre at UK Visas and Immigration International Service about upgrading to priority. He advises against it. Well, too late!!! Already done! I just hope that doesn't jepordize anything..!! 
#overthinking :frusty:
At least the football team is through to the next round!!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Don't listen*



centralchic99 said:


> Just got an email from Alexandre at UK Visas and Immigration International Service about upgrading to priority. He advises against it. Well, too late!!! Already done! I just hope that doesn't jepordize anything..!!
> #overthinking :frusty:
> At least the football team is through to the next round!!


Someone else was told that (SuperDiana I believe) a couple weeks ago and they haven't heard anything. Correct me if I am wrong. It can't jeopardize anything, it just moves you
closer to the front than you were.:tea:


----------



## BunnyLips

maegantee said:


> Well...........
> 
> I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FedEx suprised me and it came today! I am in absolute shock and can't stop shaking.. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


It's true!! I can hear Maegan's shrieks of excitement all the way down here in South Texas! 

Massive congratulations to you and the soon to be mister! You know I am over the moon for you both!eace::bowl:lane:


----------



## Pannyann

Hi who is left here on the non priority wait?


----------



## simone3

I GOT MY VISA TODAY!!! 

My flight back to Scotland is today as well!! I had to pick up my package at a fedex center on the way to the airport!! That's how crazy my life is.. And I wasn't sure if I had gotten the visa yet... 
But I did!!

I applied and got an email March 21st
I upgraded last Wednesday
Got approved for June 16th..

I feel like if you throw money at it, it will come. 
I am so grateful to be flying back to my husband today!!! I can't wait


----------



## Pannyann

simone3 said:


> I GOT MY VISA TODAY!!!
> 
> My flight back to Scotland is today as well!! I had to pick up my package at a fedex center on the way to the airport!! That's how crazy my life is.. And I wasn't sure if I had gotten the visa yet...
> But I did!!
> 
> I applied and got an email March 21st
> I upgraded last Wednesday
> Got approved for June 16th..
> 
> I feel like if you throw money at it, it will come.
> I am so grateful to be flying back to my husband today!!! I can't wait


Congrats am so happy for you. Your right about the upgrade money. I just wish they would let us all do priority. 

Once again congrats and have a safe flight to Scotland


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Hi who is left here on the non priority wait?



... I got a reply from ukvi they say my application has been assigned to an officer but no decision... I interprete that as it is on sumones desk and the person prolly is helping at the passport office... Non Priority will soon be left with only Nigerians who dont have a choice bt stay there...


----------



## superdiana

Touchline Dad said:


> Someone else was told that (SuperDiana I believe) a couple weeks ago and they haven't heard anything. Correct me if I am wrong. It can't jeopardize anything, it just moves you
> closer to the front than you were.:tea:


Yup that was me. The good news is that if anyone was in front of me in the non-priority pile, you've all upgraded so I seriously must be at the top! The bad news is that we don't know WHEN they will touch the non-priority pile again!!! :faint2:

The main reason I wanted to upgrade to priority was because I needed my passport back in time for my vacation in July, but I am getting a temporary passport for that now. My husband is not moving for 7 weeks, so if by SOME miracle they go back to the non-priority pile I could be assessed by then. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ro_

centralchic99 said:


> Just got an email from Alexandre at UK Visas and Immigration International Service about upgrading to priority. He advises against it. Well, too late!!! Already done! I just hope that doesn't jepordize anything..!!
> #overthinking :frusty:
> At least the football team is through to the next round!!



Dont listen to them... they told me the same thing when i called asking about it 3 weeks ago. My husband called yesterday and they happily gave him all the information we needed, and a timeline of 10 days (we'll see about that). As long as its not 3 months im happy. Quite honestly it has bought me peace of mind more than anything else....


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> Yup that was me. The good news is that if anyone was in front of me in the non-priority pile, you've all upgraded so I seriously must be at the top! The bad news is that we don't know WHEN they will touch the non-priority pile again!!! :faint2:
> 
> The main reason I wanted to upgrade to priority was because I needed my passport back in time for my vacation in July, but I am getting a temporary passport for that now. My husband is not moving for 7 weeks, so if by SOME miracle they go back to the non-priority pile I could be assessed by then. :fingerscrossed:


I think me you and the smokies are the March early April what date are you? You've gig to be first to get an answer as soon as they touch the non-priorities


----------



## superdiana

Pannyann said:


> I think me you and the smokies are the March early April what date are you? You've gig to be first to get an answer as soon as they touch the non-priorities


I applied March 21 but documents got there April 1. I thought I saw smokies is upgrading too. We'll just be the wise ones that will have to bestow our wisdom on all the newbies when they come on the forum. eace:


----------



## twee

simone3 said:


> I GOT MY VISA TODAY!!! My flight back to Scotland is today as well!! I had to pick up my package at a fedex center on the way to the airport!! That's how crazy my life is.. And I wasn't sure if I had gotten the visa yet... But I did!! I applied and got an email March 21st I upgraded last Wednesday Got approved for June 16th.. I feel like if you throw money at it, it will come. I am so grateful to be flying back to my husband today!!! I can't wait



Fantastic news and Congratulations !!!!
Wow that was very close timing  

Where in Scotland are you going?


----------



## simone3

twee said:


> Fantastic news and Congratulations !!!!
> Wow that was very close timing
> 
> Where in Scotland are you going?


Glasgow!
It was crazy getting the passport and going to the airport.


----------



## maegantee

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The drinking continues then, yes? :bounce: :roll:
> 
> It's Wimbledon time here in London at the moment, so that means Pimm's all 'round!
> 
> I think that it would be funny if you were able to leave on Saturday week, because on July 4, 1776, the United States became independent of the UK and 238 years later, you go running back!
> 
> Stop lollygagging here and go start packing... you don't have much time, you have a plane to catch!
> 
> Congratulations and a _very_ (early) :usa2: Happy 4th of July :usa2: to you!


Thank you!

Heck yes!! 

Now instead of drowning my sorrows, I'm drowning in my happiness! (Ok, not literally.. I have a fiance to see!!)

I think I might actually be leaving on Friday, July 4th! Happy Independance Day America, oh and PEACE OUT! eace:

In any case, Happy early 4th to you as well! 




acklovebug said:


> So happy for you!! Enjoy your new life. My visa was submitted priority on the 17 with an email on the 21 of June so hoping I'm not too far behind you! Did you get a notification of the timeline it would take in your initial confirmation email? My email basically just said that my docs had arrived. I'm curious as to what the June priority timeline compares to may
> Congrats!!


Thank you so much!! I don't believe I did as I never received the 'official' confirmation of documents email. I would imagine that you'd hear nearer to your intended date of travel! Good luck to you  :fingerscrossed: I'll be rooting for you!



BunnyLips said:


> It's true!! I can hear Maegan's shrieks of excitement all the way down here in South Texas!
> 
> Massive congratulations to you and the soon to be mister! You know I am over the moon for you both!eace::bowl:lane:


I still can't even begin to thank you enough for all of your support! :hug:


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> I applied March 21 but documents got there April 1. I thought I saw smokies is upgrading too. We'll just be the wise ones that will have to bestow our wisdom on all the newbies when they come on the forum. eace:


Ok so it will be us my docs got to sheffield on 10 April so nine days diffetence. Yep we will be helping the newbies for sure. I just want this non priority to do something. I emailed Sheffield at start of the week but no reply back!


----------



## twee

simone3 said:


> Glasgow! It was crazy getting the passport and going to the airport.


Oh. Just up the road from us ( well when I finally get back )  
We're in south Ayrshire 

Just got a HUGE surprise.. My man is coming here on Saturday. I can't wait. 
It's been almost 6 months since we were last together in Scotland. 

Wishing you a safe flight and a wonderful reunion with your husband and all the very best !!!!!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Pannyann and OB111*

Just wanted to let you both know there are many people thinking about you. Very sorry you are in this situation- but as one of the Mods has said, in the big picture this is but a short period of time.

Please hang in there. If you falter, please post something. There are many of us who know what you are feeling. Words can't solve everything, but there is something therapeutic about expressing what you feel and knowing there are other feeling the same way.

We are all here for you both. Enjoy every day.eace:


----------



## centralchic99

ro_ said:


> Dont listen to them... they told me the same thing when i called asking about it 3 weeks ago. My husband called yesterday and they happily gave him all the information we needed, and a timeline of 10 days (we'll see about that). As long as its not 3 months im happy. Quite honestly it has bought me peace of mind more than anything else....



So you can call and get some answers? Wonderful to hear. Maybe I will wait until I know my priority has been accepted.


----------



## LizS

ladyjujubee said:


> Thank you so much!!! If all goes well it will be in Ipswich at the registry office in November.


I've been paying extra attention to the members here who have applied at a similar time to us, as I'm sure many of us do. 

My spouse applied after you but as priority and we received confirmation it was received on June 12th (just a day after you got your confirmation right?). Now I see that you're marrying in Ipswich, which is where my family is from. Strange.

Well, we might be able to see if your time in the non-priority line-up helps makes your decision come any sooner. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. We don't have a wedding date and plans to worry about, just my spouse starting work on July 28th.


----------



## ro_

centralchic99 said:


> So you can call and get some answers? Wonderful to hear. Maybe I will wait until I know my priority has been accepted.


yes the phone numbers are on the ukvi website. I usually go to the contacts section and find them for the country i applied from. There is a charge for the service though 1.37gbp a minute... You can email them from there too. I only call when Im desperate.

https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/


----------



## gatrgurl305

maegantee said:


> Well...........
> 
> I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FedEx suprised me and it came today! I am in absolute shock and can't stop shaking.. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes so friggin happy for you!!! Go pack!


----------



## ladyjujubee

LizS said:


> I've been paying extra attention to the members here who have applied at a similar time to us, as I'm sure many of us do.
> 
> My spouse applied after you but as priority and we received confirmation it was received on June 12th (just a day after you got your confirmation right?). Now I see that you're marrying in Ipswich, which is where my family is from. Strange.
> 
> Well, we might be able to see if your time in the non-priority line-up helps makes your decision come any sooner. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. We don't have a wedding date and plans to worry about, just my spouse starting work on July 28th.


Yep I got my confirmation email on the 11th. However, I just paid for priority and emailed them the receipt today. Not sure how long it will take to hear from them about that. I decided to do it because Idon't want to risk having to rearrange our wedding plans. I know November is still a ways off but we still have lots to do.


----------



## ZJ88

superdiana said:


> I applied March 21 but documents got there April 1. I thought I saw smokies is upgrading too. We'll just be the wise ones that will have to bestow our wisdom on all the newbies when they come on the forum. eace:


I always felt like me, you, theSmokies, and Touchline Dad were the heroes of non-priority haha. Unfortunately, after already having to postpone our wedding until further notice, I just couldn't take it anymore and like someone else did, at least priority brought some peace of mind. I sincerely hope you hear back soon :fingerscrossed:

Simone3, if your still here, did you say you emailed them a couple of times before someone confirmed the upgrade had been made?


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Just wanted to let you both know there are many people thinking about you. Very sorry you are in this situation- but as one of the Mods has said, in the big picture this is but a short period of time.
> 
> Please hang in there. If you falter, please post something. There are many of us who know what you are feeling. Words can't solve everything, but there is something therapeutic about expressing what you feel and knowing there are other feeling the same way.
> 
> We are all here for you both. Enjoy every day.eace:


Thanks Touchline Dad your words brought tears to my eyes. Will just keep hoping and praying we hear soon. Thanks again


----------



## Pannyann

Here we go again it's the end of the week. I just hope Sheffield give out some more decisions and it would be so nice if they would just make my day and look at some non priorities too. 

Goodluck to everyone waiting that you hear today


----------



## saeid7p

Hello frineds

Country applying from: Turkey 
Type of visa applied for: sattlement-family reunion
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17 april 2014
Date biometrics taken: 17 april 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23 april 2014
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: ???

Nothing happen until today!


----------



## maegantee

gatrgurl305 said:


> Yes so friggin happy for you!!! Go pack!


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!! 

I don't even know where to begin!! Lol!


----------



## maegantee

Right.. So.. You get the visa, you travel, and then..?

What the flipping heck do you do when you arrive and go through border control?! Someone please write a 'UK Visas for Dummies' book! 

I know there's a thread that discusses this somewhere on the forums but I wasn't able to find it. What are we required to show? Are they less 'fierce' than they are towards visitors? How do I approach the subject I'm here on a fiancé visa?

I thought the questions were meant to be over for now!


----------



## grasshopper33

maegantee said:


> Right.. So.. You get the visa, you travel, and then..?
> 
> What the flipping heck do you do when you arrive and go through border control?! Someone please write a 'UK Visas for Dummies' book!
> 
> I know there's a thread that discusses this somewhere on the forums but I wasn't able to find it. What are we required to show? Are they less 'fierce' than they are towards visitors? How do I approach the subject I'm here on a fiancé visa?
> 
> I thought the questions were meant to be over for now!


When I went through I brought my fedex envelope with all my docs and old passports. Tell them that this is the first time entering with your new visa, but if you forget they do ask you. I forgot.  They ask questions about your sponsor's employment and probably your wedding plans (for me they asked how long we'd been married). Were they less fierce? No. But I was more confident going through. Also, check through your docs to make sure all the info is there. In my docs, my husband's sponsor letter and the supporting letter from our MP were missing, so I reprinted those. So happy for you!!!:flock::flock::flock::flock:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

While it would be ideal for your Fiancé to have travelled with you, making sure he's at the airport and get at-able is helpful. 

I shouldn't think you'll be questioned as intensely as if you were just a common tourist... after all, you are from North America (low risk area... IO spent more time talking to my fiancé than questioning me when I arrived on my fiancée visa)and the holder of a fairly difficult-to-get visa.

You'll also want to look near and presentable when you present to customs - a dab of lipstick and a quick comb through your hair is always good... also, I _always_ travel with a clean pair of _cotton_ docks and knickers in my cabin bag on long haul flights and change into them just before landing... is easier to face customs etc in fresh underthings... is also useful if luggage is lost or delayed.

It's an exciting time of your life right now, so please try to take a deep breath and relax and enjoy the ride... it's going to go by faster than you think!


----------



## mrsLLJ

Hi there, I'm new to this forum but have been following for weeks in hope that someone will be able to help as they're in the same position. Thanks everyone for posting and giving us who are in the same position some hope. My husband applied of his visa (priority service) back in May but we sent to New York by accident originally which set us back about a month. We eventually got the documents sent back from NY and we sent to Sheffield. UPS told us that the documents were delivered on the 11 June but we have had no confirmation email from Sheffield since then. Our application is priority but I'm worried that it's just going to be dealt with as non -priority because we haven't got a confirmation email yet. Has this happened to anyone else?? I'm so anxious and I just can't wait to see my husband again


----------



## ShotgunJones

maegantee said:


> Thank you guys *so* much! :hug: Words will never be able to express how thankful I am for each of you, this forum, and our favorite moderators Joppa and Nyclon.
> 
> Here's my final timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa - Priority
> Date Application Sent: May 10th
> Date biometrics taken: May 16th
> Date Documents Sent: May 24th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 27th via FedEx tracking. Never got an official email, but they responded on June 11th.
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 2-4 weeks
> Date of Decision Email: June 24th
> Date your visa was received: TODAY! June 26th
> 
> No more sleepless nights, no more anxiety, no more stress. I had fears my visa would be denied and it wasn't! I can't stop looking at it! I ran out of my house when I saw the FedEx guy to which he said when he saw me, "You must have been waiting for me!" Oh yes I was!! When I opened the package, I felt my passport on top already opened, pulled it out, and saw my visa! I immediately burst into tears.
> 
> So to those of you who applied as exempt from the financial requirement, there's good news!! It can happen!
> 
> My visa is dated valid from June 13th which kind of stinks I missed out on almost 3 weeks, but that's okay!! And it expires on 12/13/14
> 
> I'm still in shock and can't believe it.. no plane tickets booked yet but I'm hoping to leave next Saturday! Is this real life?! Is it?? AHHHHHHHH!!
> 
> Those who are still waiting, you've heard it from all of us, but you're in my prayers and always will be. I truly hope we have a forum meet-up! We need a Facebook group or something. I will be tracking each of you still because I can't wait to see you get your visas and enjoy the same excitement I had this morning!



I see it says the visa expires in December...so does that mean you can't come back after that? We were going to come back to visit for Christmas...is that not gonna happen? (Granted I actually get the visa lol) 

Also congratu freakin lations!! Super excited for ya!


----------



## salix

ShotgunJones said:


> I see it says the visa expires in December...so does that mean you can't come back after that? We were going to come back to visit for Christmas...is that not gonna happen? (Granted I actually get the visa lol)
> 
> Also congratu freakin lations!! Super excited for ya!


The fiancé visa expires after six months. You're supposed to have gotten married and filed for your FLR visa before the last day. You can pay extra and get an in person appt. which is processed while you wait.

Assuming that goes through, you then have your new visa for 33 mos. At which point you file for the ILR if all your timing is correct.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

salix said:


> The fiancé visa expires after six months. You're supposed to have gotten married and filed for your FLR visa before the last day. You can pay extra and get an in person appt. which is processed while you wait.
> 
> Assuming that goes through, you then have your new visa for 33 mos. At which point you file for the ILR if all your timing is correct.


The FLR(M) visa is actually 30 months, not 33, when you go for it, and PEO appointments ca be booked through this website... dates are released 6 weeks in advance of the date required (i.e. as of today, they're accepting bookings for up to and including Frida August 8, 2014).

The initial Fiancé(e) visa is 6 months long and the FLR(M) that you get after the wedding is 2.5 years or 30 months, as is the subsequent FLR(M) visa (i.e. the one between the Fiancé(e) Visa and ILR.

The initial _Spousal Visa_ is 33 months long. It is a 2.5 year (30 month) visa *plus* an additional 3 months to allow the visa holder to settle up their life in their home country and get over to the UK... after all, it can be tricky settling one's affairs on short notice and the UKBA recognises this and has built the extra lead time into the visa. 

The subsequent FLR(M) visa (i.e. one has been in the UK on a Spouse Visa for the requisite 2.5 years and is wanting to continue on to ILR by getting permission to stay) is 2.5 years (30 months) in length. It is slightly shorter than the Spouse Visa as you are already established in the UK and not needing extra time to come over.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Priority Confirmation*

Hey Guys-
Received this email this morning after I took Simone3's advice and put the words:
Urgent: Priority Upgrade for Spouse Settlement Visa GWF ###### Ref ##### in the Subject
line of the email.

"Sir: your cases status has been changed. You should expect to hear from us in the next week.

VISA OPS SHEFFIELD

op2:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Upgrade email from Sheffield OPS*

Type of Visa: Spouse Settlement (Husband) Non Priority
Office Processing Visa: Sheffield, UK
Online Application: March 28, 2014
Docs received (FedEx) April 3, 2014
UKVI confirmation April 4, 2014
Estimated Timeline: 8-10 Weeks
Paid VFS Priority Upgrade June 26, 2014
Status Upgrade:email received June 27, 2014
Visa granted Waiting


Next day reply from Sheffield is quite amazing in light of the logjam recently. I have a feeling that there might be a few more of these received today. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## JrmHarding

maegantee said:


> Right.. So.. You get the visa, you travel, and then..?
> 
> What the flipping heck do you do when you arrive and go through border control?! Someone please write a 'UK Visas for Dummies' book!
> 
> I know there's a thread that discusses this somewhere on the forums but I wasn't able to find it. What are we required to show? Are they less 'fierce' than they are towards visitors? How do I approach the subject I'm here on a fiancé visa?
> 
> I thought the questions were meant to be over for now!


To try and comfort you somewhat, the IO who dealt with my wife was actually very pleasant. He congratulated her on her visa, asked when and where we were getting married and was generally very nice. No headmaster style scrutiny.

Obviously it'll depend who you get as every IO will deal with situations differently, but I imagine that they have to deal with a lot of people trying to get in without visas/illegally a lot of the time so when they see the immigrants who have actually gone down the proper route its actually quite a refreshing change. I wouldn't worry too much. You've done the hard bit now, just be confident, have everything to hand and you'll be fine. You have a legal visa in your passport after all, they can't very well turn you away.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Touchline Dad said:


> Hey Guys-
> Received this email this morning after I took Simone3's advice and put the words:
> Urgent: Priority Upgrade for Spouse Settlement Visa GWF ###### Ref ##### in the Subject
> line of the email.
> 
> "Sir: your cases status has been changed. You should expect to hear from us in the next week.
> 
> VISA OPS SHEFFIELD
> 
> op2:


Yes! One step closer!

Didn't receive mine yet, so I sent another email. LOL. I'm sure my confirmation email is coming soon.


----------



## grasshopper33

Touchline Dad said:


> Hey Guys-
> Received this email this morning after I took Simone3's advice and put the words:
> Urgent: Priority Upgrade for Spouse Settlement Visa GWF ###### Ref ##### in the Subject
> line of the email.
> 
> "Sir: your cases status has been changed. You should expect to hear from us in the next week.
> 
> VISA OPS SHEFFIELD
> 
> op2:


WOOOHOO!  Movement!


----------



## centralchic99

Touchline Dad said:


> Hey Guys-
> Received this email this morning after I took Simone3's advice and put the words:
> Urgent: Priority Upgrade for Spouse Settlement Visa GWF ###### Ref ##### in the Subject
> line of the email.
> 
> "Sir: your cases status has been changed. You should expect to hear from us in the next week.
> 
> VISA OPS SHEFFIELD
> 
> op2:


oh no!! i didn't put that in my e-mail!! I did get an email back saying they go tmy email...! Should I re-send?


----------



## mrsLLJ

centralchic99 said:


> oh no!! i didn't put that in my e-mail!! I did get an email back saying they go tmy email...! Should I re-send?


I'm wondering the same thing! I sent my priority service reciept to Sheffield twice now with no response. Any tips anyone? What email address did u send it to?


----------



## ZJ88

Touchline Dad said:


> Hey Guys-
> Received this email this morning after I took Simone3's advice and put the words:
> Urgent: Priority Upgrade for Spouse Settlement Visa GWF ###### Ref ##### in the Subject
> line of the email.
> 
> "Sir: your cases status has been changed. You should expect to hear from us in the next week.
> 
> VISA OPS SHEFFIELD
> 
> op2:


Hurray! Good to know they can respond quickly haha. Did they send you the automated response at first? I put something similar to that in my first email, but sent another just in case. I want my confirmation that the $500 I just spent on this doesn't go to waste haha


----------



## centralchic99

mrsLLJ said:


> I'm wondering the same thing! I sent my priority service reciept to Sheffield twice now with no response. Any tips anyone? What email address did u send it to?


I got the standard "20 day response" e-mail. I don't have the "status is upgraded" e-mail. I am wondering if I should re-send or not.


----------



## mrsLLJ

Yeah it's strange that they contact some people and completely leave others in the dark. My husband hasn't even got a confirmation email that they have got his application but UPS said they delivered it to Sheffield on June 11th. It's a nerve wracking when you don't hear anything!!


----------



## Siclhu_

centralchic99 said:


> I got the standard "20 day response" e-mail. I don't have the "status is upgraded" e-mail. I am wondering if I should re-send or not.


I would resend it...for my sanity.....


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Hey Guys-
> Received this email this morning after I took Simone3's advice and put the words:
> Urgent: Priority Upgrade for Spouse Settlement Visa GWF ###### Ref ##### in the Subject
> line of the email.
> 
> "Sir: your cases status has been changed. You should expect to hear from us in the next week.
> 
> VISA OPS SHEFFIELD
> 
> op2:


Congrats your visa will soon be with you it's just a shame that you had to pay to get a response from them. I hope you hear very soon


----------



## Pannyann

Friday brings the week to a close. Maybe next week I will be lucky and sheffield will respond yo my email and if I am really lucky I may get an answer. Living in hope and wishing everyone a great weekend


----------



## ZJ88

Well that second email wasn't necessary! Should have been patient but I just recieved this email.

"Thank you your application has been updated. You may expect to hear from us in the next week



Sheffield visa section"

WOO HOO! I sure hope this means good things


----------



## Pannyann

ZJ88 said:


> Well that second email wasn't necessary! Should have been patient but I just recieved this email.
> 
> "Thank you your application has been updated. You may expect to hear from us in the next week
> 
> 
> 
> Sheffield visa section"
> 
> WOO HOO! I sure hope this means good things


Good news is soon going to come


----------



## maegantee

Congratulations TouchlineDad!! So thrilled for you!

Just booked my flight  I leave next Friday, ironically on July 4th!

Now it's time to deal with the flying nerves!! I absolutely hate it!

Also, thank you guys for your advice as to what to do at the border. Excited to get there this time!!


----------



## Nita2011

Hi Everyone,

I've been flicking through the recent threads and thought I would share my hubby's timeline....

*Country Applying From*: UK - He's from USA but able to apply for this visa from the UK
*Application Typ*e: ILR
*Date Acknowledged Receipt of Application*: March 19th 2014 - Biometrics done shortly after and now still waiting....

I am lucky that at least my hubby is still with me in the UK but we're just sat waiting for a decision.

In reality I wish we had done priority but due to him failing the Life in the UK test first time round we left it too tight to do a face to face appointment so we are now sat in the queue just waiting. 

Anyone else on a similar timeline as me for their ILR? (I was hoping that it would turn up today - would have been a great birthday pressie but unfortunately it was just wishful thinking!)


----------



## salix

Well happy birthday anyway and good luck!


----------



## KCambs

Congrats to the Yanks getting visas.

Just a story, I used to lodge in a house owned by a retired couple when I moved cities for work. The landlady was married to an American Vietnam veteran from New Hampshire.

On 4th of July he would put out the stars and stripes infront of the house in a quiet residential cul de sac in Cambridge!

Despite being married to a Brit for years, he always said he would *never* renounce his US citizenship .


----------



## Pallykin

The descendants of the Allies don't hate the descendants of the Axis powers, and modern day Americans and Brits actually quite like each other. Separated by a common language and all that... 

Americans enjoy outdoor barbecues on summer days and fireworks. It's why we refer to it as the Fourth of July rather than Independence Day. It's just a date for a fun party.


----------



## Shannonh267

Hi everyone  I'm new here and in need of some help so I can't stop driving myself crazy. ;(

I applied for settlement spouse visa sent priority on June 6th they confirmed they had my documents. It's been silent since then and we are on 15 business days. There really isn't a reason for a delay but I feel like compared to the timeline they say online for non-priority it should have been here. What do I do call, email? Anyone apply around a similar time get theirs back yet or have any advice on how best to contact someone? 

Thank you in advance for any advice that's out there. I would give anything for a night not full of sleepless anxiety

Shannon


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Shannon-*



Shannonh267 said:


> Hi everyone  I'm new here and in need of some help so I can't stop driving myself crazy. ;(
> 
> I applied for settlement spouse visa sent priority on June 6th they confirmed they had my documents. It's been silent since then and we are on 15 business days. There really isn't a reason for a delay but I feel like compared to the timeline they say online for non-priority it should have been here. What do I do call, email? Anyone apply around a similar time get theirs back yet or have any advice on how best to contact someone?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advice that's out there. I would give anything for a night not full of sleepless anxiety
> 
> Shannon


There really isn't any consistency to their email responses. Some people hear, some don't.

I have emailed a couple times, usually a pleasantly worded one just enquiring as to the status of my application, etc. I heard back both times after about 5-6 days. Good Luck-
[email protected]


----------



## simone3

I arrived safely in Glasgow to my husbands arms! What a nightmare to get here, but it's all worth that..


----------



## twee

simone3 said:


> I arrived safely in Glasgow to my husbands arms! What a nightmare to get here, but it's all worth that..



Wonderful. Did you fly into LHR and then fly up to GLA or EDI ?

I got fabulous news as well...my man is flying tomorrow to spend 5 weeks with me here in Canada.
That was quite the surprise. I was just feeling so down.
Can't wait to see him tomorrow night. 

All the best. You will be in Glasgow for the big Commonwealth games this summer.


----------



## Pannyann

simone3 said:


> I arrived safely in Glasgow to my husbands arms! What a nightmare to get here, but it's all worth that..


So glad you arrived safely have a wonderful relaxing weekend together


----------



## Siclhu_

Hello everyone!
Another week is gone by...and some of us are left here, still waiting for good news to arrive!!! Im sure next week will be a turning point for many of us!!! In the meantime...enjoy the weekend! Keep yourselves busy, try not to think much....and enjoy your families and friends while you can!!

All the best!

Sil


----------



## Joppa

And keep praying to the Good Lord.


----------



## Siclhu_

Joppa said:


> And keep praying to the Good Lord.


 Amen!!! Each day!!
Thanks Joppa for all your help!


----------



## sfucito

*Got my Visa*

Hi everyone! I just wanted to let you know that I received my Visa today after a VERY LONG WAIT from the UPS man. I know they said by the end of the day, but after hours of thinking I kept hearing the truck (About 100 times), I nearly had a nervous breakdown. It finally arrived at 6:30pm Florida time. Such anxiety that went along with that. I leave tomorrow and I wanted to thank everyone for their support and advice. I'll be checking in. Time to be reunited with my husband of whom I miss dearly. Good luck to everyone. I'm glad to see movement in Sheffield.


----------



## maegantee

sfucito said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to let you know that I received my Visa today after a VERY LONG WAIT from the UPS man. I know they said by the end of the day, but after hours of thinking I kept hearing the truck (About 100 times), I nearly had a nervous breakdown. It finally arrived at 6:30pm Florida time. Such anxiety that went along with that. I leave tomorrow and I wanted to thank everyone for their support and advice. I'll be checking in. Time to be reunited with my husband of whom I miss dearly. Good luck to everyone. I'm glad to see movement in Sheffield.


Congratulations!! Have a safe flight and ENJOY YOUR NEW HOME!!


----------



## twee

sfucito said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to let you know that I received my Visa today after a VERY LONG WAIT from the UPS man. I know they said by the end of the day, but after hours of thinking I kept hearing the truck (About 100 times), I nearly had a nervous breakdown. It finally arrived at 6:30pm Florida time. Such anxiety that went along with that. I leave tomorrow and I wanted to thank everyone for their support and advice. I'll be checking in. Time to be reunited with my husband of whom I miss dearly. Good luck to everyone. I'm glad to see movement in Sheffield.



Fantastic news !!!!! Congratulations

Not long now until you are in your husband's arms.
Safe journey, sfucito


----------



## Pannyann

Siclhu_ said:


> Hello everyone!
> Another week is gone by...and some of us are left here, still waiting for good news to arrive!!! Im sure next week will be a turning point for many of us!!! In the meantime...enjoy the weekend! Keep yourselves busy, try not to think much....and enjoy your families and friends while you can!!
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sil


Thanks same to you have a great weekend too


----------



## Pannyann

sfucito said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to let you know that I received my Visa today after a VERY LONG WAIT from the UPS man. I know they said by the end of the day, but after hours of thinking I kept hearing the truck (About 100 times), I nearly had a nervous breakdown. It finally arrived at 6:30pm Florida time. Such anxiety that went along with that. I leave tomorrow and I wanted to thank everyone for their support and advice. I'll be checking in. Time to be reunited with my husband of whom I miss dearly. Good luck to everyone. I'm glad to see movement in Sheffield.


Congratulations and have a safe flight


----------



## Pannyann

Joppa said:


> And keep praying to the Good Lord.


Thanks Joppa prayer is a must I believe my prayers will be answered by the Good Lord when the time comes


----------



## sfucito

*Airport bound*

On my way to the airport to go to my new home. Thanks again everyone. Oh! When are we getting together in the Fall? If we still are, I want to be there. Would be nice to meet you all in person.


----------



## twee

sfucito said:


> On my way to the airport to go to my new home. Thanks again everyone. Oh! When are we getting together in the Fall? If we still are, I want to be there. Would be nice to meet you all in person.



Safe journey, sfucito
All the very best in your new home.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Get Together*



sfucito said:


> On my way to the airport to go to my new home. Thanks again everyone. Oh! When are we getting together in the Fall? If we still are, I want to be there. Would be nice to meet you all in person.



Congratulations!

Why doesn't someone a lot smarter than me start a Thread on getting together some time
in the fall (sounds good because hopefully all the people who don't have the ability
to do priority processing will be there by then. We can figure out a central location (I'm guessing London area but then again I already thought I would BE in the UK so my word
is worthless).

Worth doing I think. Who is up for it?:tape2:


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Why doesn't someone a lot smarter than me start a Thread on getting together some time
> in the fall (sounds good because hopefully all the people who don't have the ability
> to do priority processing will be there by then. We can figure out a central location (I'm guessing London area but then again I already thought I would BE in the UK so my word
> is worthless).
> 
> Worth doing I think. Who is up for it?:tape2:


Would love that and am praying that by then we will have had an answer. It would be so good to meet everyone


----------



## gatrgurl305

sfucito said:


> On my way to the airport to go to my new home. Thanks again everyone. Oh! When are we getting together in the Fall? If we still are, I want to be there. Would be nice to meet you all in person.



Safe travels and many blessings to you.


----------



## Siclhu_

Getting excited that the weekend is almost over!!! Time to work ECOs!!!


----------



## Hertsfem

Good luck to all of you looking for a result this week :cheer2:


----------



## Pannyann

New week and soon a new month I hope we all get some answers this week. Wishing all a lovely week.


----------



## Ob111

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-for-a-uk-visa/apply-for-a-uk-visa-in-nigeria

Hello @Pannyann.. Its up on their website... From tomorrow Tele performance takes over lekki VAC... Hopefully this week is eventful @sheffield. Wishing everyone goodluck...&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## ladyjujubee

I just woke up to the email confirming my upgrade to priority. I think it's going to be a great day. The email said that my case has been updated and they would be in touch soon. That makes me feel a lot better. Now here's hoping that lots of good news comes for everyone this week!!!


----------



## gatrgurl305

ladyjujubee said:


> I just woke up to the email confirming my upgrade to priority. I think it's going to be a great day. The email said that my case has been updated and they would be in touch soon. That makes me feel a lot better. Now here's hoping that lots of good news comes for everyone this week!!!


Congrats!!!

I woke up to the same email. I upgraded on Thursday morning and sent to "URGENT" emails. Got my response confirming that visa app was upgraded to priority.

I'm really hoping we hear back within the next 2 weeks. 

Today marks day 41 since originally app and day 1 of priority status.

I was praying last night and told God that I hoped all the ECOs had a great weekend and returned to work feeling productive. Going to keep praying for those ECOs. 

Have a great week everyone!!!!

PS I'm totally down for meeting up in London this fall. Perhaps we can find a place that shows some NCAA college football/NFL games!!!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Congrats Lady and Gatgurl*



gatrgurl305 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> I woke up to the same email. I upgraded on Thursday morning and sent to "URGENT" emails. Got my response confirming that visa app was upgraded to priority.
> 
> I'm really hoping we hear back within the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Today marks day 41 since originally app and day 1 of priority status.
> 
> I was praying last night and told God that I hoped all the ECOs had a great weekend and returned to work feeling productive. Going to keep praying for those ECOs.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!!!!
> 
> PS I'm totally down for meeting up in London this fall. Perhaps we can find a place that shows some NCAA college football/NFL games!!!



I would love to meet up as well: Just want to put some faces to the names: Mr and Mrs Bunnylips?? What's a Gatrgurl? (Go Noles! Ha!) Millmonkey? Waiting Stars? OB111? Pannyann? Jblue?
Nice to see there is already movement in Sheffield: I hope everyone who has been waiting
in limbo gets some great news this week!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## centralchic99

I have yet to get the upgrade e-mail so I am re-sending today with URGENT! Hopefully that will work. Congrats to everyone who has been upgraded and got their VISAs!!!


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-for-a-uk-visa/apply-for-a-uk-visa-in-nigeria
> 
> Hello @Pannyann.. Its up on their website... From tomorrow Tele performance takes over lekki VAC... Hopefully this week is eventful @sheffield. Wishing everyone goodluck...��


Thanks for the update am hoping we all hear soon. Hecalas have you had any news?


----------



## centralchic99

Touchline Dad said:


> I would love to meet up as well: Just want to put some faces to the names: Mr and Mrs Bunnylips?? What's a Gatrgurl? (Go Noles! Ha!) Millmonkey? Waiting Stars? OB111? Pannyann? Jblue?
> Nice to see there is already movement in Sheffield: I hope everyone who has been waiting
> in limbo gets some great news this week!:fingerscrossed:


I would love to meet up with everyone, even tho I am really new around here!!  I will be living in Stevenage but maybe we could pick a spot in London? Someone mentioned NCAA football and basketball...YES please! GO GREEN!!


----------



## superdiana

centralchic99 said:


> I would love to meet up with everyone, even tho I am really new around here!!  I will be living in Stevenage but maybe we could pick a spot in London? Someone mentioned NCAA football and basketball...YES please! GO GREEN!!


If I ever get there by the fall I'd love to meet up. I sent a note both to the FAQ and Sheffield on Friday hoping to hear if non-priorities are getting movement. Sheffield hadn't responded to my previous inquiry from 10 days previous. Maybe if I start putting URGENT on everything they will answer.


----------



## YourLocalGP

It is really reassuring reading about some of these accounts. Thanks to everyone taking the time to post. Our timeline so far is:

Please list the following:
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 3rd 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received: not yet

We also made the mistake of going through NYC due to wrong advice, this put us back a couple of weeks. The April 3rd date above is the actual date we received the acknowledgement email from Sheffield, after we re-sent them correctly.

Taking into account public holidays, we are now at ~60 days and haven't heard anything. We didn't pay for priority service because we advised that this wouldn't make any difference. WE have since established that this advice was wrong. Some people on here have talked about upgrading their case to priority much later in the processing. Can anyone give an idea of whether this is worthwhile at the 60 day stage?

Also, I was wondering if anyone might have advice about travel while waiting. My fiancee is in the US waiting for the visa, and I am in the UK. We have a holiday planned in Croatia in a few weeks. She has applied for and received a secondary US passport (available to people in certain circumstances, including specifically if your current passport is being held by UKBA!). Is there anything that says she should not travel away from her home country while waiting for her settlement visa to arrive?

Appreciate any advice.
Thanks
YLGP


----------



## ZJ88

Well already have news about my application since upgrading. Unfortunately I need to send in more documents hahaha oops.. I got an email requesting the following:

Wage slips for your sponsor’s employment for September 2013 – February 2014

· Corroborating bank statements for September 2013 to February 2014

· Employment reference letter

· Evidence of any preliminary wedding arrangements 

· Evidence of accommodation

So I need some advice. Since all of our "Preliminary Wedding Arrangements" Have now changed because of how long this has taken, should I just send in our old announcement with the original dates?

Just glad to see some movement. Now it's time to get on top of it and get this over with!


----------



## YourLocalGP

At least they didn't send it back - it shows that the people we're all relying on have some heart!

I will let someone better qualified answer the question about wedding arrangements...


----------



## JrmHarding

centralchic99 said:


> I would love to meet up with everyone, even tho I am really new around here!!  I will be living in Stevenage but maybe we could pick a spot in London? Someone mentioned NCAA football and basketball...YES please! GO GREEN!!


Stevenage? Awesome, i live in Hitchin just a few miles away. Small World.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

In regards to the wedding arrangements... details about the ceremony and/or reception. 

When I applied for my fiancée visa 2 years ago, I sent them the name of the church and the Vicar who was to marry us plus a copy of the contract we had with the hotel showing a sizeable deposit paid towards a sit down meal for 50 people afterwards. They took us on our word about the church and the contract verified the date (after all, who is going to drop a four figure sum as a deposit for something that they had no intention of going through with).

ETA: By all means show them the original preliminary bookings/invitations etc that you have that now need to be changed. Whilst you can't make a formal complaint about how long they're taking to get things done, sending the original plans will at least send a message to them that while you've upheld _your end_ of the bargain, their taking their sweet arse time getting their side met is causing you major inconvenience.



In regard to YLGP's situation re: Croatia... I should think that if you stay out of the UK, your fiancée should be safe to travel. After all, what if she lived in a northern border state and went up into Canada for the Canada Day/July 4th long weekend this past weekend (Canada Day is tomorrow)? That's nowhere near the UK and since the UK has no formal jurisdiction over Canada (just nominally as part of the Commonwealth), there's nothing that the UKBA (or anyone else, for that matter) could possibly to stop her from leaving the U.S., provided she has the appropriate travel documents.


Good luck to everyone still waiting for their results.


----------



## ZJ88

YourLocalGP said:


> At least they didn't send it back - it shows that the people we're all relying on have some heart!
> 
> I will let someone better qualified answer the question about wedding arrangements...


Yes that is true! I guess we filled out the forms to the best of our ability and sent everything shown on the original list they gave us. It wasn't until later we thought we might need any of these. Plus my fiance's wage slips are all electronic and cannot be printed off for "Security" but we'll figure it out. Just hope it goes quick once we get this all together to send in.


----------



## centralchic99

JrmHarding said:


> Stevenage? Awesome, i live in Hitchin just a few miles away. Small World.


YAY!! We are in the old part of town..well according to my husband. I have yet to see our house..!  I think he has family in Hitchin! Very small world!


----------



## JrmHarding

centralchic99 said:


> YAY!! We are in the old part of town..well according to my husband. I have yet to see our house..!  I think he has family in Hitchin! Very small world!


Ahh, the old town is lovely. I’m sure you’ll love it! Definitely the nicest part of Stevenage. Please let me know if you need any help with anything, always happy to help!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

YLGP... your fiancée might just want to keep track of all of your travel dates and the countries visited for future reference (include trips 'Stateside). You never know if or when they'll be needed for future visas or even naturalisation... I'm almost at ILR and have a detailed account of all of the places I've been to since I arrived two years ago.


----------



## centralchic99

JrmHarding said:


> Ahh, the old town is lovely. I’m sure you’ll love it! Definitely the nicest part of Stevenage. Please let me know if you need any help with anything, always happy to help!


Thank you!Now, if you can get me a VISA...... 
My hubby has been out and about and loves it so far. He is originally from Barnet. I can't wait to get there and find our local and explore. I will def. be in touch!


----------



## bluesky2015

Touchline Dad said:


> I would love to meet up as well: Just want to put some faces to the names: Mr and Mrs Bunnylips?? What's a Gatrgurl? (Go Noles! Ha!) Millmonkey? Waiting Stars? OB111? Pannyann? Jblue?
> Nice to see there is already movement in Sheffield: I hope everyone who has been waiting
> in limbo gets some great news this week!:fingerscrossed:


Thank you Touchline Dad. I haven't replied yet, but I would love to meet you wonderful people In Shaa Allah.. It is the month of Ramadan for (Fasting month for Muslims) and I will pray for all of us to be with our loved once soon


----------



## JrmHarding

centralchic99 said:


> Thank you!Now, if you can get me a VISA......
> My hubby has been out and about and loves it so far. He is originally from Barnet. I can't wait to get there and find our local and explore. I will def. be in touch!


I wish that I could! I recommend the Red Lion in the old town, has some good live bands play quite often and a good Indian just up the road from it 

Hitchin is great for some old pubs too!


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> If I ever get there by the fall I'd love to meet up. I sent a note both to the FAQ and Sheffield on Friday hoping to hear if non-priorities are getting movement. Sheffield hadn't responded to my previous inquiry from 10 days previous. Maybe if I start putting URGENT on everything they will answer.


Yes I may get there by Xmas at this rate. No reply from Sheffield I wrote them 9 days ago 2 days and I hit my 12 weeks I asked FAQ and got told Sheffield are not breaching serving standards as it says 95 in 12 weeks and 100% in 24 weeks. They also said an ECO has not looked at my application! I like the idea if Urgent hiw many weeks are you at now?


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

*Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 3, 2014
Date biometrics taken: June 6, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 16, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given:*: No timeline has been given.
*Date your visa was received:
*


I'm grateful that this forum is here, but it's also very stressful to read the accounts of non-priority visa applicants. 

Are there any non-priority visa applicants who have good, swift news? We've only been waiting ten days, but it feels like forever. 

Also for those of you who did upgrade to priority, did write down your passport information before you sent it to Sheffield? 

It appears that if you want to see your spouse any time soon you have to pay the extra 500 quid.


----------



## Ob111

Touchline Dad said:


> I would love to meet up as well: Just want to put some faces to the names: Mr and Mrs Bunnylips?? What's a Gatrgurl? (Go Noles! Ha!) Millmonkey? Waiting Stars? OB111? Pannyann? Jblue?
> Nice to see there is already movement in Sheffield: I hope everyone who has been waiting
> in limbo gets some great news this week!:fingerscrossed:


Ohhhhh am definately down with meeting up.... I live in London sooo i like the idea of London being the meeting point..... Am praying for you touchline dad, sooo you can enjoy Summerrrrr (in my Olaf Voice)


----------



## superdiana

Pannyann said:


> Yes I may get there by Xmas at this rate. No reply from Sheffield I wrote them 9 days ago 2 days and I hit my 12 weeks I asked FAQ and got told Sheffield are not breaching serving standards as it says 95 in 12 weeks and 100% in 24 weeks. They also said an ECO has not looked at my application! I like the idea if Urgent hiw many weeks are you at now?


So they initially say 24 weeks for 100% but the email I got from FAQ on June 9 said UP TO 9 MONTHS given the existing delays. Yes, that brings me to Christmas! I was planning on flying back to Canada for Christmas anyway, so I might as well stay here...

I am going to ask the Passport Canada office tomorrow if I will be able to travel to the UK on my temporary passport to visit until I get the settlement visa. I am thinking that legally I can, but the UK could decide to turn me away at the airport because I am waiting for settlement. I've seen other people from foreign countries on visitors visas sitting in the UK while waiting for their settlement visas. Not sure how all of that works and how strict they are about having spouses as visitors.

If I can go to the UK as a visitor, does anyone know if I can ask Sheffield to change delivery of my visa to a UK address rather than to Canada? When I get the visa, I will just go to France for the weekend and reenter on the settlement visa to activate it.


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

In my application, the Sheffield office stated that the passport must be sent to the US. Did you apply non-priority as well?


----------



## Pannyann

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> *Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 3, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: June 6, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 16, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given:*: No timeline has been given.
> *Date your visa was received:
> *
> 
> 
> I'm grateful that this forum is here, but it's also very stressful to read the accounts of non-priority visa applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any non-priority visa applicants who have good, swift news? We've only been waiting ten days, but it feels like forever.
> 
> Also for those of you who did upgrade to priority, did write down your passport information before you sent it to Sheffield?
> 
> It appears that if you want to see your spouse any time soon you have to pay the extra 500 quid.


Yes if you do priority you get seen quicker I think most of us non priority are at 10-14 weeks I've not heard of any getting a quick result as non priority for quite sometime now. 

Goodluck some days the wait drives you in sane but were all here for the same thing so feel free to express n let off steam, we've all got fed up at some point.


----------



## LizS

I've been reading this thread every day for weeks and carefully counting the days that priority visas have taken, and rooting for everyone ahead of us in this process. 

Based on how long some others have taken, I decided to not expect any word on my boyfriend's visa until July 3rd (Thursday) at the _earliest_ which would be 15 business days. 

Well....this is the start of that week and I've been cool and patient until now....but it's July tomorrow and he's due to start working on July 28th. We can afford 2 or 3 weeks delay, but then it will get hairy. Hoping it doesn't come to that.

I'm about to book a flight and head over to look for somewhere to rent. Things are getting real! (Just to clarify, I'm a British/CDN citizen and we live together in Canada, and yes, we can stay at my Mum's as per our visa application, but would LOVE to avoid that).

Does anyone else have a similar timeline?

Country applying from: Canada (Vancouver)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (unmarried partner), priority
Date application submitted: June 3, 2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken: June 10, 2014
Date documentation sent: June 10, 2014 by DHL from VFS Global office
Email from UK Border Agency office (documentation received): June 12, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none given
Date your visa was received:

My fingers are tightly crossed for everyone!
Liz


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> So they initially say 24 weeks for 100% but the email I got from FAQ on June 9 said UP TO 9 MONTHS given the existing delays. Yes, that brings me to Christmas! I was planning on flying back to Canada for Christmas anyway, so I might as well stay here...
> 
> I am going to ask the Passport Canada office tomorrow if I will be able to travel to the UK on my temporary passport to visit until I get the settlement visa. I am thinking that legally I can, but the UK could decide to turn me away at the airport because I am waiting for settlement. I've seen other people from foreign countries on visitors visas sitting in the UK while waiting for their settlement visas. Not sure how all of that works and how strict they are about having spouses as visitors.
> 
> If I can go to the UK as a visitor, does anyone know if I can ask Sheffield to change delivery of my visa to a UK address rather than to Canada? When I get the visa, I will just go to France for the weekend and reenter on the settlement visa to activate it.


9 months is crazy what the heck are they doing writing that! That's like they can change the rules as they want. One of the mods will clarify but a friend of mine from Grenada tried it and was turned away at border and then had probs with the settlement application . 

Am not sure but I think they have to return it to your original country just stating what I knew has happened to someone am sure Joppa or Nyclon will know for sure. 

That 9 months info has left me exasperated!


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

I've looked at those visa processing statistics and my husband and I both thought we'd hear from them by the end of this week, but if a priority application expects the same timeline and has earlier submission dates, it seems we were naive. This is SO depressing! We pay so much just to sit around and wait. Then, the only way to get your case reviewed is by forking over more money.


----------



## LizS

If you read back through this thread, Courtney, you will get a sense of how long non-priority has taken for people, and how many have decided to bite the bullet and go priority. It's to do with massive backlogs at the moment (and possibly passport backlogs pulling staff away as well).

We were fortunate enough to find this forum before we submitted and decided to go priority from the get go.

Do you have a deadline, real or desired, to be in UK?


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

I did read through the thread, most of it, actually. That's what is depressing. I was hoping someone reading the thread had a positive non-priority experience. 

I heard about the backlog of passports and read the heartbreaking accounts of 9+ months. I was being optimistic that a non-priority might have only actually taken 15 days like the statistics state.

My husband and I planned for me to be in the UK by the end of August. I think for that to happen we will have to upgrade to priority. Unfortunately, we had an extravagant wedding and costly few months, but I think we will have to bite the bullet here too.

For those of you who did upgrade: I read that you buy the priority through the VFW website and then send an URGENT email to Sheffield, but to what email?

I'm glad you all are here.


----------



## superdiana

Pannyann said:


> 9 months is crazy what the heck are they doing writing that! That's like they can change the rules as they want. One of the mods will clarify but a friend of mine from Grenada tried it and was turned away at border and then had probs with the settlement application .
> 
> Am not sure but I think they have to return it to your original country just stating what I knew has happened to someone am sure Joppa or Nyclon will know for sure.
> 
> That 9 months info has left me exasperated!


In this article, it shows theres are spouses and fiancees in the UK while waiting on their settlemtn visas. How can that be if your visa needs to be sent to your home country? Moderators, can you provide insight into this?

Border agency backlog keeps Britons and their foreign spouses in limbo | UK news | The Guardian

Sorry, if this is something simple and obvious. I'm not familiar with the rules for other countries or other types of visas.


----------



## suziechew

superdiana said:


> In this article, it shows theres are spouses and fiancees in the UK while waiting on their settlemtn visas. How can that be if your visa needs to be sent to your home country? Moderators, can you provide insight into this?
> 
> Border agency backlog keeps Britons and their foreign spouses in limbo | UK news | The Guardian
> 
> Sorry, if this is something simple and obvious. I'm not familiar with the rules for other countries or other types of visas.


im guessing it is people who already had a visa to be in the uk , like students ,work ,and fiance visa's ,all changing/swopping to another type of visa ,probably spouse or further leave to remain (FLR).


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> In this article, it shows theres are spouses and fiancees in the UK while waiting on their settlemtn visas. How can that be if your visa needs to be sent to your home country? Moderators, can you provide insight into this?
> 
> Border agency backlog keeps Britons and their foreign spouses in limbo | UK news | The Guardian
> 
> Sorry, if this is something simple and obvious. I'm not familiar with the rules for other countries or other types of visas.


Hi I think these are people who came in on fiancee visa then were changing to spouse visa once married in UK.


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

I did read through the thread, most of it, actually. That's what is depressing. I was hoping someone reading the thread had a positive non-priority experience. 

I heard about the backlog of passports and read the heartbreaking accounts of 9+ months. I was being optimistic that a non-priority might have only actually taken 15 days like the statistics state.

My husband and I planned for me to be in the UK by the end of August. I think for that to happen we will have to upgrade to priority. Unfortunately, we had an extravagant wedding and costly few months, but I think we will have to bite the bullet here too.

For those of you who did upgrade: I read that you buy the priority through the VFW website and then send an URGENT email to Sheffield, but to what email?

I'm glad you all are here.


----------



## LizS

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> I did read through the thread, most of it, actually. That's what is depressing. I was hoping someone reading the thread had a positive non-priority experience.
> 
> I heard about the backlog of passports and read the heartbreaking accounts of 9+ months. I was being optimistic that a non-priority might have only actually taken 15 days like the statistics state.
> 
> My husband and I planned for me to be in the UK by the end of August. I think for that to happen we will have to upgrade to priority. Unfortunately, we had an extravagant wedding and costly few months, but I think we will have to bite the bullet here too.
> 
> For those of you who did upgrade: I read that you buy the priority through the VFW website and then send an URGENT email to Sheffield, but to what email?
> 
> I'm glad you all are here.


The end of August is 8 weeks away. There seem to be several non-priority applicants here who are nearing or passed 12 weeks waiting. It's up to you and your stress-levels. :frusty:

If you go to page 493 on this topic, you will see a couple of posts showing how others have upgraded to priority after the fact. 

MODERATOR: Would you consider a sticky post for upgrading to priority after the fact? It's a very frequent question at the moment, and I had to dig to find where the answers are buried.


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

If you go to page 493 on this topic, you will see a couple of posts showing how others have upgraded to priority after the fact.

I read that myself. My husband is more optimistic than I am. We are going to think it over during this week. I want to go ahead and do it, but he thinks I'm worrying unnecessarily.

I wonder what email those that upgraded sent their Urgent message to?

Would you please keep us updated on your journey with the visa. I'd like to see how long it takes for priority with a similar submission date.

Thank you to all of you who've taken the time to respond.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Thank You!*



Ob111 said:


> Ohhhhh am definately down with meeting up.... I live in London sooo i like the idea of London being the meeting point..... Am praying for you touchline dad, sooo you can enjoy Summerrrrr (in my Olaf Voice)


OB111-
Thanks for your prayers and good wishes. We will definitely have a meeting, let's plan on fall sometime and make sure everyone whom we have had contact with here in this Forum has a chance to attend.:typing:

PS: By the way, thanks for volunteering to find a fun place for us to have our get together. Very kind of you!!


----------



## ijcandrew

*Tier 2 General Migrant Only Up to 3 Years Visa Canada New York*

Hi Everyone, I've just received an email saying they finally issued my visa. I know most everyone here is talking about settlement visas, but I hope my dates here will help someone else looking for the same type of information as me.

Because I needed to find out whether they are processing my visa in the standard pile, rather than the priority pile (they sent me the standard email), I asked my visa lawyer whether he has contacts. Here is his reponse:



> You could try emailing [email protected]. *This email address is only specified in the context mentioned below*, but it might still be worth a go.
> 
> We do not encourage you to purchase the priority service after you have submitted your application as it could take a minimum of 24 hours to locate your application and link your priority receipt. Once your application is located, it will be prioritized.
> 
> If you purchase the priority service after submitting your application you must:
> 
> Email your priority receipt to: [email protected].
> Please include the relevant tracking number(s) for the package containing your application and supporting documents and the GWF Reference Number
> Please put the following in the subject line :
> *REQUEST FOR RETROSPECTIVE PRIORITY VISA SERVICE: GWFxxxxxxxxx .
> *
> This should at least answer the question of whether they’ve registered your application as having paid for the priority service.


Thanks for everyone's support (re: twitter) and I wish everyone good luck!

Tier 2 General Priority from Canada
Country applying from: Canada, Vancouver
Type of visa applied for: priority tier2 general migrant up to 3 years
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11/06/2014 online
Date biometrics taken: 16/06/14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18/06/14
Office location processing your visa: New York 
Projected timeline given: 5 days
Date of visa issue email: 30/06/14
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## grasshopper33

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> If you go to page 493 on this topic, you will see a couple of posts showing how others have upgraded to priority after the fact.
> 
> I read that myself. My husband is more optimistic than I am. We are going to think it over during this week. I want to go ahead and do it, but he thinks I'm worrying unnecessarily.
> 
> I wonder what email those that upgraded sent their Urgent message to?
> 
> Would you please keep us updated on your journey with the visa. I'd like to see how long it takes for priority with a similar submission date.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who've taken the time to respond.


Courtney - My advice to you is to upgrade now, having seen the quickness of priority (and even those 3-4 weeks of not knowing are agonizing) and the heartbreaking slowness of non-priority. If you want to save yourself months of heartache and you can somehow scrape up the funds, do it as quickly as you can. $500 is a lot of money, but you will not regret it.


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> OB111-
> Thanks for your prayers and good wishes. We will definitely have a meeting, let's plan on fall sometime and make sure everyone whom we have had contact with here in this Forum has a chance to attend.:typing:
> 
> PS: By the way, thanks for volunteering to find a fun place for us to have our get together. Very kind of you!!


I am far from London but am up for travelling to London and meeting up be so good to meet everyone. 

Am still rushing everytime I see you post Touchline dad now am excited to see if they have replied you


----------



## LizS

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> If you go to page 493 on this topic, you will see a couple of posts showing how others have upgraded to priority after the fact.
> 
> I read that myself. My husband is more optimistic than I am. We are going to think it over during this week. I want to go ahead and do it, but he thinks I'm worrying unnecessarily.
> 
> I wonder what email those that upgraded sent their Urgent message to?
> 
> Would you please keep us updated on your journey with the visa. I'd like to see how long it takes for priority with a similar submission date.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who've taken the time to respond.


I will definitely post as soon as I hear something, and probably a few times if I don't as well!!!

[email protected] is the email people have been sending their priority upgrades to with the suggested Subject line reading...
"Urgent: Priority Upgrade for Spouse Settlement Visa GWF ###### Ref #####"

The GWF being the original visa number, the Ref being the number on your "we received your application email".


----------



## Pannyann

July is upon us please Sheffield give us all something to smile about and make it possible for us to live with our loved ones instead of seeing their faces on skype and hearing their voices on the phones. 

Come on Sheffield give us something to smile about. 

Happy new month everyone wishing you all goodluck for fast positive decisions


----------



## Shannonh267

Anyone get their spouse priority visa recently? Day 16 for us hoping for a miracle in the next few days


----------



## Ob111

Touchline Dad said:


> OB111-
> Thanks for your prayers and good wishes. We will definitely have a meeting, let's plan on fall sometime and make sure everyone whom we have had contact with here in this Forum has a chance to attend.:typing:
> 
> PS: By the way, thanks for volunteering to find a fun place for us to have our get together. Very kind of you!!



Ohhh Touchline Dad, im probably not d best choice for this considering i am non-priority(Nigeria)... At this rate of 9months cause of the delay i might get back there Next Year... And considering i dnt drink or know anything abt NFL.... I will be a terrible planner... Maybe a spouse who has lived in London longer can help us out...


----------



## grasshopper33

Wondering if anyone has heard from Mr. and Mrs. Bunnylips? Did they get their Fedex with the Visa on Friday?


----------



## Stirmie

Shannonh267 said:


> Anyone get their spouse priority visa recently? Day 16 for us hoping for a miracle in the next few days


I'm on day 16 today as well. Haven't heard anything.


----------



## KCambs

I am on day 11.

My wife has not heard anything since handing in her documents, so I emailed UKVI from my work email (I work in government). I received a fast response saying they have the application and gave me the standard 95 percent in 12 weeks timescales. They did specify Moscow has a backlog right now. 

I naively thought she would be here in time for us moving into our new house at the start of August. 

Housewarming party at mine guys?


----------



## HQuinn

I got my "decision made" email just 4 minutes ago with my Fedex tracking number!!! I was on day 16 of my wait for a priority spouse visa. EEEK!!!


----------



## HQuinn

I just checked the tracking number given to me in the email and it was for a package sent from Ft. Wayne, IN to Minneapolis in December of 2013??? No movement on my own Fedex account. Should I email Sheffield?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*I wouldn't*



HQuinn said:


> I just checked the tracking number given to me in the email and it was for a package sent from Ft. Wayne, IN to Minneapolis in December of 2013??? No movement on my own Fedex account. Should I email Sheffield?


Pretty sure this has happened a bunch lately. Distinctly remember this happening recently and then the Forum member heard a knock on the door and it was FedEx at the door.

If you emailed Sheffield you might not hear back for a couple of weeks anyway..:grouphug:


----------



## grasshopper33

HQuinn said:


> I just checked the tracking number given to me in the email and it was for a package sent from Ft. Wayne, IN to Minneapolis in December of 2013??? No movement on my own Fedex account. Should I email Sheffield?


This is absolutely normal. Now your package is waiting to be picked up by Fedex, which will likely be tomorrow. Then you will be able to track it.  This happened to me also and I received it very quickly.


----------



## Ob111

Status update requests will not be replied to if your case remains within the above specified timescales unless there are compelling or compassionate circumstances which warrant our immediate attention (examples include the serious illness or death of a family member). 

This is written in the automated email you receive after you email sheffield, i guess if you are just asking for update they wont respond to your email.... 

Congratulations HQuinn.... Positive Vibes only.... Your issued visa will arrive soon.


----------



## Stirmie

HQuinn said:


> I got my "decision made" email just 4 minutes ago with my Fedex tracking number!!! I was on day 16 of my wait for a priority spouse visa. EEEK!!!


Yep. Me too, I believe we are on the exact same timeline. Don't worry about FedEx. My tracking number isn't in their system yet, either.


----------



## KCambs

Just checked my work e-mail and I recevied an e-mail directly from the Moscow Consulate saying they have had my application since the 23rd June, and that currently they are also operating within targetted timescales again (I commented on the switchover from VFS )

Will be interesting to see what the stats for June are.


----------



## KCambs

Just read it again, they said they are currently operating at 95% within 12 weeks (60 working days). The stats from May were 75% at 60 working days.

Who knows how reliable that is though.


----------



## suziechew

HQuinn said:


> I got my "decision made" email just 4 minutes ago with my Fedex tracking number!!! I was on day 16 of my wait for a priority spouse visa. EEEK!!!


we're on day 20 and had nothing since the emails asking for another appendix 2 and confirming we were priority on the 4th of june ,but we are applying for 2 visa's (fiance and dependant child )so maybe more to look into ...we will see .

congrats on the email ,i hope its good news and u will be back here in the uk shortly .:happy:


----------



## ShotgunJones

Got the decision email this morning!! Here's my timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online May 27
Date biometrics taken: May 30
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 7 (they actually recieved it 6th but email came the 7th) 
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: none (saw on here 3-4 weeks) 
Date your visa was received: waiting

They gave me a tracking number and said it will be disbatched shortly. From what I've read here it should only take 2-3 days to get it back. I'm a big pile of anxious now! They didn't ask for more documents or anything so hopefully that means I got it...should would be nice to finally feel like a wife! I want to start thanking people for the help but I don't want to jinx it!! I'll let y'all know when it arrives


----------



## Siclhu_

ShotgunJones said:


> Got the decision email this morning!! Here's my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online May 27
> Date biometrics taken: May 30
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 7 (they actually recieved it 6th but email came the 7th)
> Office location processing your visa:Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: none (saw on here 3-4 weeks)
> Date your visa was received: waiting
> 
> They gave me a tracking number and said it will be disbatched shortly. From what I've read here it should only take 2-3 days to get it back. I'm a big pile of anxious now! They didn't ask for more documents or anything so hopefully that means I got it...should would be nice to finally feel like a wife! I want to start thanking people for the help but I don't want to jinx it!! I'll let y'all know when it arrives


So happy for you!!!!! Iim sure you got it!!! Im dreaming of the day I'll finally have a normal life again!!! All the best!!! xo


----------



## Pannyann

ShotgunJones said:


> Got the decision email this morning!! Here's my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online May 27
> Date biometrics taken: May 30
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 7 (they actually recieved it 6th but email came the 7th)
> Office location processing your visa:Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: none (saw on here 3-4 weeks)
> Date your visa was received: waiting
> 
> They gave me a tracking number and said it will be disbatched shortly. From what I've read here it should only take 2-3 days to get it back. I'm a big pile of anxious now! They didn't ask for more documents or anything so hopefully that means I got it...should would be nice to finally feel like a wife! I want to start thanking people for the help but I don't want to jinx it!! I'll let y'all know when it arrives


Congrats on your news


----------



## Pannyann

HQuinn said:


> I got my "decision made" email just 4 minutes ago with my Fedex tracking number!!! I was on day 16 of my wait for a priority spouse visa. EEEK!!!


Congrats to you am so happy for you


----------



## SushiMonster

Congrats to everyone that got their emails today. What a great day so far. I hope it continues.


----------



## Pannyann

Well every other time I've wrote to Sheffield they have replied in one week. This last time nothing at all. I am needing to renew my nursing registration and as they have all my documents I am unable to do this. I wrote to them explaining this before we applied and they replied saying if you apply in March your docs will be back way before July 12 when needed. Oh well that waiting just goes on and now they don't even reply emails like they did before! 

Maybe tomorrow will be my lucky day I can't but hope lol but in truth I think Father Christmas will prob bring the visa decision! 

Good news and congrats to all if you who received your replies


----------



## centralchic99

*Upgrade me!!*

I upgraded last week. Still no "upgrade" email. I did however reach out to our MP and got a letter from Sarah Rapson, Director General UK Visas. It bascially said they have my application and are operating within the posted processing times and I'm on track for the end of July. The letter also states that once you have upgraded there should be a decision within 1 week...!! So here is hoping. My husband is going to call on Thursday to see if he can get an update and maybe some really good news!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

centralchic99 said:


> I upgraded last week. Still no "upgrade" email. I did however reach out to our MP and got a letter from Sarah Rapson, Director General UK Visas. It bascially said they have my application and are operating within the posted processing times and I'm on track for the end of July. The letter also states that once you have upgraded there should be a decision within 1 week...!! So here is hoping. My husband is going to call on Thursday to see if he can get an update and maybe some really good news!!! :fingerscrossed:


That's great news I hope they get back to you soon unfortunately Nigeria has no priority option and they are quoting 6 months so can only wait. It's good that your MP helped. Please update when you get mor news


----------



## centralchic99

Pannyann said:


> That's great news I hope they get back to you soon unfortunately Nigeria has no priority option and they are quoting 6 months so can only wait. It's good that your MP helped. Please update when you get mor news


I will keep everyone updated! My thoughts and prayers are with you as well! I can't imagine waiting 6 months! Stay positive and know you have a lot of support!


----------



## Pannyann

centralchic99 said:


> I will keep everyone updated! My thoughts and prayers are with you as well! I can't imagine waiting 6 months! Stay positive and know you have a lot of support!


Thank you


----------



## acklovebug

LizS said:


> I've been reading this thread every day for weeks and carefully counting the days that priority visas have taken, and rooting for everyone ahead of us in this process.
> 
> Based on how long some others have taken, I decided to not expect any word on my boyfriend's visa until July 3rd (Thursday) at the _earliest_ which would be 15 business days.
> 
> Well....this is the start of that week and I've been cool and patient until now....but it's July tomorrow and he's due to start working on July 28th. We can afford 2 or 3 weeks delay, but then it will get hairy. Hoping it doesn't come to that.
> 
> I'm about to book a flight and head over to look for somewhere to rent. Things are getting real! (Just to clarify, I'm a British/CDN citizen and we live together in Canada, and yes, we can stay at my Mum's as per our visa application, but would LOVE to avoid that).
> 
> Does anyone else have a similar timeline?
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (Vancouver)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (unmarried partner), priority
> Date application submitted: June 3, 2014 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: June 10, 2014
> Date documentation sent: June 10, 2014 by DHL from VFS Global office
> Email from UK Border Agency office (documentation received): June 12, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: none given
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> My fingers are tightly crossed for everyone!
> Liz


My timelines a bit after yours
country: US
online app: June 6
biometrics: June 10
delivered: June 17- Sheffield
confirmation email: June 21

took them a while to confirm and no news since... I know its not been long at all but Ill be curious to see what the June timeline is for priority apps as I think the busy season is among us and the passport debacle isn't helping 

good luck!


----------



## gatrgurl305

centralchic99 said:


> I upgraded last week. Still no "upgrade" email. I did however reach out to our MP and got a letter from Sarah Rapson, Director General UK Visas. It bascially said they have my application and are operating within the posted processing times and I'm on track for the end of July. The letter also states that once you have upgraded there should be a decision within 1 week...!! So here is hoping. My husband is going to call on Thursday to see if he can get an update and maybe some really good news!!! :fingerscrossed:


I the UKVI two weeks before I upgraded. I didn't get a response. What was your timeline prior to upgrading?

I'm hoping that the the turnaround time is 1-2 weeks.


----------



## SushiMonster

My timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, priority upgrade on June 14
Date application submitted: June 1, 2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken: June 4, 2014
Date documentation sent: June 9, 2014 (from UK by spouse) 
Date Delivered: June 10, 2014
Email from UK Border Agency office (documentation received): June 13, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 95% in 12 weeks (sent as non-priority then upgraded)
Date your visa was received:

I didn't receive an email when I upgraded but did get a response to a separate email sent 6/25


----------



## centralchic99

gatrgurl305 said:


> I the UKVI two weeks before I upgraded. I didn't get a response. What was your timeline prior to upgrading?
> 
> I'm hoping that the the turnaround time is 1-2 weeks.


Before upgrading we were at the 12-24 week timeline. They have had my application for 60 days (on Monday). But my application date is April 15th. The whole New York thing really threw a lot of people off and lost us some precious time!! 
Hoping with the upgrade last week I will hear something. 
This process is mind numbing! Who knew??!?!?!?:frusty:


----------



## ~Z~

*timeline*

Country applying from: *USA*
Type of visa applied for: *Priority Settlement (spouse)*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *June 15, 2014 (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *June 18, 2014*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *June 23, 2014 (fedex tracking), received confirmation email of receipt from UKVI June 29th, 2014*
Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield*
Projected timeline given: *None*
Date your visa was received: *Waiting*


----------



## Shannonh267

I just got an email saying they needed my international courier account to send my documents made . I had just sent a few shipping label with my credit card on it. I created an account on FedEx hoping there isn't any issues with it. Wondering if this means they made a decision? Anyone hav anything similar happen to them? Do you think it will matter that the account is in my husbands name?


----------



## Pallykin

Shannonh267 said:


> Do you think it will matter that the account is in my husbands name?


It should't matter. After all, when you ship things for work, the account has your employer's name on it. I've done *that* plenty of times.


----------



## Shannonh267

Thanks for the response!


----------



## ladyjujubee

centralchic99 said:


> I upgraded last week. Still no "upgrade" email. I did however reach out to our MP and got a letter from Sarah Rapson, Director General UK Visas. It bascially said they have my application and are operating within the posted processing times and I'm on track for the end of July. The letter also states that once you have upgraded there should be a decision within 1 week...!! So here is hoping. My husband is going to call on Thursday to see if he can get an update and maybe some really good news!!! :fingerscrossed:


Decisions are really made within one week when you upgrade?!?! I just got my email yesterday saying they have upgraded my application to priority. Does that mean I should have a decision by next week sometime? I really hope so. Fingers crossed for everyone to get good news soon!!!


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

So we're upgrading to priority processing thanks to the helpful info found here. However, I'm on the VFS website to do so and I chose USA and Settlement and then it gives me NYC as the only option. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*You are fine*



CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> So we're upgrading to priority processing thanks to the helpful info found here. However, I'm on the VFS website to do so and I chose USA and Settlement and then it gives me NYC as the only option. Am I doing something wrong?



That is the only option. You will pay and get a PDF receipt sent to your email address which you send on to Sheffield 
([email protected]). Good luck!


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

Thank you! Do I send it to this email with this in the subject line: Urgent: Priority Upgrade for Spouse Settlement?


----------



## centralchic99

ladyjujubee said:


> Decisions are really made within one week when you upgrade?!?! I just got my email yesterday saying they have upgraded my application to priority. Does that mean I should have a decision by next week sometime? I really hope so. Fingers crossed for everyone to get good news soon!!!


I am not sure. That is what letter said. I have not received an e-mail stating that I have been upgraded so I am being very cautiously optimistic. I am hoping to hear some news but again, not getting overly excited.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Worked for me*



CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Thank you! Do I send it to this email with this in the subject line: Urgent: Priority Upgrade for Spouse Settlement?


That's what I did and I got a response the next day. :fingers crossed: Make sure you put your GWF ####### and if you have one a REF# 6####


----------



## centralchic99

Touchline Dad said:


> That's what I did and I got a response the next day. :fingers crossed: Make sure you put your GWF ####### and if you have one a REF# 6####



I emailed again yesterday with the subject line..GWF#, urgent...etc. No repsonse yet. I also never got a repsonse from the original e-mail from last Thursday. :/ I am just not going to worry about it anymore. This process is already consuming way more of my life than I want it to!!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Hang in there 99*



centralchic99 said:


> I emailed again yesterday with the subject line..GWF#, urgent...etc. No repsonse yet. I also never got a repsonse from the original e-mail from last Thursday. :/ I am just not going to worry about it anymore. This process is already consuming way more of my life than I want it to!!


There really doesn't seem to be any consistency to their correspondence. I know they are overwhelmed, I have gone from completely excited to down in the dumps 100's of times.
It will be over eventually:ranger:. Promise.


----------



## saeid7p

saeid7p said:


> Hello frineds
> 
> Country applying from: Turkey
> Type of visa applied for: sattlement-family reunion
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 17 april 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 17 april 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23 april 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: ???
> 
> Nothing happen until today!



After 10 weeks nothing happen
Is it normal?


----------



## Pannyann

saeid7p said:


> After 10 weeks nothing happen
> Is it normal?


They seem to be taking up to the projected time and sometimes more. They don't contact you until process is done or the require further info. Goodluck


----------



## LizS

acklovebug said:


> My timelines a bit after yours
> country: US
> online app: June 6
> biometrics: June 10
> delivered: June 17- Sheffield
> confirmation email: June 21
> 
> took them a while to confirm and no news since... I know its not been long at all but Ill be curious to see what the June timeline is for priority apps as I think the busy season is among us and the passport debacle isn't helping
> 
> good luck!


acklovebug, 
It looks to me as though 15 days is about the soonest to expect a reply from Sheffield. I`ve been using the date the email comes confirmating receipt as the start date of the countdown. I don`t know why the receipt date and the email date varies so much. Our email was quick. More mysteries about Sheffield. 

It was great to see all the `visa approved` emails today. Congrats HQuinn, Stirmie and ShotgunJones. So happy for you!!

CourtneyAnneCombs, I think its smart to upgrade. I don`t think you`ll regret it!


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

I don't think we'll regret it either. I posted the email subject line as URGENT: Priority Upgrade for Spouse Settlement and put my GWF# and Reference # in the body of the email with the pdf of the receipt attached. 

Is it too hopeful to think they might confirm this upgrade tomorrow? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Stirmie

LizS said:


> It was great to see all the `visa approved` emails today. Congrats HQuinn, Stirmie and ShotgunJones. So happy for you!!


To be fair, they were "decision made" emails and not "visa approved." Although I did move my flight in anticipation of the former!


----------



## LizS

Stirmie said:


> To be fair, they were "decision made" emails and not "visa approved." Although I did move my flight in anticipation of the former!


Sorry. Yes, of course!! Don`t want to jinx anything. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Pallykin

On a positive note, July 4th is NOT a holiday in the UK. So a full week of productivity for the ECOs!


----------



## simone3

Anyone know how to tell the visa people once you are in the UK that you have moved?


----------



## singh12

Hi. My wife applied for a settlement visa in India on 1st April for the UK. I have sent many emails requesting an update and kept receiving the following, 'A decision in an application has been delayed whilst further enquiries are conducted'. 
The most recent reply I have received is 'A decision has not yet been made on your application'. Has anyone had the same replies and does this mean any enquiries that were being conducted have been concluded and does anyone know how much longer it will be for a decision to be reached?


----------



## Joppa

No idea. Each case is different and you just have to wait for outcome.


----------



## lorocator

Country applying from: El Salvador
Type of visa applied for: Fiance - Settlement (Marriage)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 4th May 2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken in Panama: 8th May 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21th May 2014
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was received: 30th June 2014

For all of you still waiting don't give up!!! This was my second application because in the first one we didn't meet the financial requirements due to my fiance being employed for just 2 months at the time of application.

Luckily because they put our application on hold, we decided to withdraw it, wait some months and then reapply again. Also I went to visit my fiance for 3 months in the uk, to make the wait more bearable. 

So there is no impossible if you are clear on what you doing. Thanks to JOPPA, NYCLON and many others that helped me out through this process. In total it took me 9 months since my first application but now we can't be more happy. 

DON'T GIVE UP! BEST WISHES TO YOU ALL!


----------



## keemnal

Hi all. 

Is it difficult to obtain a family visit visa after you have withdrawn a settlement application? I am considering that option in case the hold on my application does not get lifted and I am forced to withdraw my application. Do you need to demonstrate strong ties to your home country (in my case, India) or country of residence (in my case, the US) in order to qualify for a family visit visa? Alternatively, I have a long-term visit visa. Will I be able to use that to go see my husband? Thank you.


----------



## lorocator

After I withdrawn the application, I decided to visit my fiance for 3 months. In my case I just went as a tourist and told them I was there to visit my fiance for that time. They held me there asking me questions, but I had a letter from my fiance stating that we just wanted to be together before reapplying again, they even asked her to go to meet them up and they questioned her. At the end we proved that we in fact were going to meet the financial requirments in a couple of months and they were satisfied knowing I was coming back to my country to reapply, which I did.

In your case because is your husband, maybe they will think you want to stay there unless you prove that it's just time for you to meet the requirements.

Best of luck with your application!


----------



## keemnal

lorocator said:


> After I withdrawn the application, I decided to visit my fiance for 3 months. In my case I just went as a tourist and told them I was there to visit my fiance for that time. They held me there asking me questions, but I had a letter from my fiance stating that we just wanted to be together before reapplying again, they even asked her to go to meet them up and they questioned her. At the end we proved that we in fact were going to meet the financial requirments in a couple of months and they were satisfied knowing I was coming back to my country to reapply, which I did.
> 
> In your case because is your husband, maybe they will think you want to stay there unless you prove that it's just time for you to meet the requirements.
> 
> Best of luck with your application!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Pannyann

Good morning all here's to hoping its a lucky day and we get some more decisions from Sheffield. Wishing us all goodluck for positive results


----------



## Jattboi35

singh12 said:


> Hi. My wife applied for a settlement visa in India on 1st April for the UK. I have sent many emails requesting an update and kept receiving the following, 'A decision in an application has been delayed whilst further enquiries are conducted'.
> The most recent reply I have received is 'A decision has not yet been made on your application'. Has anyone had the same replies and does this mean any enquiries that were being conducted have been concluded and does anyone know how much longer it will be for a decision to be reached?


I have also applied settlement visa from india New Delhi last week of April and am still waiting for a decision. hoping progress sometime before 20 july.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is XXXX XXXX XXXX and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com

We encourage you to give feedback on the UK visa application process. You may complete the Customer Survey at:
http://feedback.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/v.asp?i=37412smumc

Best Regards


It was approved!!!!!! I am so happy!!!!!!

Only thing that would make me happier is hearing that the rest of you received your approvals today as well....Please share.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Well a decision has been made....but you know what that means....our application was pretty straight forward.


----------



## grasshopper33

gatrgurl305 said:


> Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is XXXX XXXX XXXX and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com
> 
> We encourage you to give feedback on the UK visa application process. You may complete the Customer Survey at:
> http://feedback.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/v.asp?i=37412smumc
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> 
> It was approved!!!!!! I am so happy!!!!!!
> 
> Only thing that would make me happier is hearing that the rest of you received your approvals today as well....Please share.


WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!  :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:lane:


----------



## gatrgurl305

Country of Origin: USA
Visa: Settlement Wife (non priority)
Online application: 18 April 2014
Biometrics: 21 Apr 2014 
Office Location: Sheffield
Sent Pkg to via FedEx: 24 Apr 2014
FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery: 28 Apr 2014
Email confirmation Pkg received: 1 May 2014
Email for FedEx acct/Fedex acct linked to app: 2 May 2014

Upgraded to Priority: 26 June 2014
Confirmation of priority email: 30 June 2014
Decision has been made email: 2 July 2014
Received Visa: 

There was a 2 day turnaround from confirmation email to decision email and 5 day turnaround from upgrade to decision.

Tracking number doesn't work yet though.


----------



## Ob111

Yay... Congratulations Gatgurl305..... Priority is the only way to go... Touchline dad shld nt be far behind now....


----------



## gatrgurl305

Touchline was the first person I thought of this morning...


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Awwwwww*



gatrgurl305 said:


> Touchline was the first person I thought of this morning...



That is so nice of you, but think about yourself and your new life!!!! That is so great Gatrgurl!!!! Looks like things are rocking'!!! So happy for you!!!!:whoo::rapture::lalala:op2::high5::kiss::clap2::boxing::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig:izza::yo::yo::yo::thumb::thumb::thumb::hurt::hurt::hurt::grouphug::rockon:


----------



## pakistani

*Set (m) ilr*

Hello everyone,

Applied through Settlement Checking Service on 21 / 02 / 2014
Biometric invitation letter received on 12 / 03 / 2014
Biometric done on 14 / 03 / 2014
Biometric card received on 26 /06 / 2014
Approval letter received 27 /06 / 2014
Finally our wait is over.
We were bit worried as we are receiving some public funds as a couple.
This forum has been very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## andrie

gatrgurl305 said:


> Country of Origin: USA
> Visa: Settlement Wife (non priority)
> Online application: 18 April 2014
> Biometrics: 21 Apr 2014
> Office Location: Sheffield
> Sent Pkg to via FedEx: 24 Apr 2014
> FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery: 28 Apr 2014
> Email confirmation Pkg received: 1 May 2014
> Email for FedEx acct/Fedex acct linked to app: 2 May 2014
> 
> Upgraded to Priority: 26 June 2014
> Confirmation of priority email: 30 June 2014
> Decision has been made email: 2 July 2014
> Received Visa:
> 
> There was a 2 day turnaround from confirmation email to decision email and 5 day turnaround from upgrade to decision.
> 
> Tracking number doesn't work yet though.


Congratulations

Why are USA applicant's visas processed in Sheffield UK? Isn't there an embassy in the USA which deals with this? Thank you


----------



## centralchic99

Guess what I got today!!!??!?!

_A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is xxxx-xxxx-xxxx and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com_

OMG!!! I am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flypig::cheer2: I cant believe it!! We upgraded last week so I don't know if that is the reason or I was just next in line? 

Thank you to everyone who has let me vent and provided helpful info!! May you all get good news soon!! 
Touchline Dad....thinking of you too!!!!


----------



## Ob111

andrie said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Why are USA applicant's visas processed in Sheffield UK? Isn't there an embassy in the USA which deals with this? Thank you


Settlement Visas made from the USA, Canada and Nigeria are processed and decided at UKVI Sheffield.. All these countries have a British High Commission. I doubt anyone can answer why dis is... It is their procedure.


----------



## centralchic99

gatrgurl305 said:


> Well a decision has been made....but you know what that means....our application was pretty straight forward.


I know...its a pretty vague e-mail isn't it? I mean, just tell us that we have a VISA!!! geesh! congrats! I got my e-mail this morning!!


----------



## Siclhu_

centralchic99 said:


> Guess what I got today!!!??!?!
> 
> _A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is 8054 5992 4351 and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com_
> 
> OMG!!! I am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flypig::cheer2: I cant believe it!! We upgraded last week so I don't know if that is the reason or I was just next in line?
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has let me vent and provided helpful info!! May you all get good news soon!!
> Touchline Dad....thinking of you too!!!!


So happy for you!!!!! All the best for your new life in UK!!!!! and have a safe flight home!


----------



## andrie

Ob111 said:


> Settlement Visas made from the USA, Canada and Nigeria are processed and decided at UKVI Sheffield.. All these countries have a British High Commission. I doubt anyone can answer why dis is... It is their procedure.


Thank u for replying, I guess this makes the waiting time a bit longer compared to other countries whereby visas are processed by the embassy.


----------



## Hertsfem

andrie said:


> Thank u for replying, I guess this makes the waiting time a bit longer compared to other countries whereby visas are processed by the embassy.


Thing is they can pay for priority in US which you cannot do in some countries. Some visas take longer than others simply because they have to do more back ground checks. Are you applying Andrie?


----------



## andrie

Hertsfem said:


> Thing is they can pay for priority in US which you cannot do in some countries. Some visas take longer than others simply because they have to do more back ground checks. Are you applying Andrie?


I am a British citizen but my fiancé is the one who will be applying to come and marry me in the UK then change to a spouse visa. I am currently in the process of collecting all the required evidence. Two more months left for me to be at my workplace for six months, then all good to go.

Any luck with your grandson passport?


----------



## Ob111

andrie said:


> Thank u for replying, I guess this makes the waiting time a bit longer compared to other countries whereby visas are processed by the embassy.


You might be right cause i think those 3 countries make the most settlement visa applications.. However there are other factors that prolong the waiting time. I have decided to to stop trying to understand their process cause i cant find any pattern to how they operate.


----------



## Hertsfem

andrie said:


> I am a British citizen but my fiancé is the one who will be applying to come and marry me in the UK then change to a spouse visa. I am currently in the process of collecting all the required evidence. Two more months left for me to be at my workplace for six months, then all good to go.
> 
> Any luck with your grandson passport?


No news on his passport yet but we could apply for an ETD if it's not through by the time my daughter in laws visa is through. She had her biometrics and handed in her docs this morning...


----------



## Ob111

Hertsfem said:


> No news on his passport yet but we could apply for an ETD if it's not through by the time my daughter in laws visa is through. She had her biometrics and handed in her docs this morning...


If you are applying from within the UK.. Call Durham... I called them frequently when i applied for my daughters passport in Jan.. Cause they issued her passport but it took them ages to return our supporting documents. Plus they requested for my passport and our marriage certificate when we applied for her. Did you make sure they wont need your daughter in laws.


----------



## Pannyann

gatrgurl305 said:


> Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is XXXX XXXX XXXX and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com
> 
> We encourage you to give feedback on the UK visa application process. You may complete the Customer Survey at:
> http://feedback.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/v.asp?i=37412smumc
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> 
> It was approved!!!!!! I am so happy!!!!!!
> 
> Only thing that would make me happier is hearing that the rest of you received your approvals today as well....Please share.


Congrats am so happy for you


----------



## Hertsfem

Ob111 said:


> If you are applying from within the UK.. Call Durham... I called them frequently when i applied for my daughters passport in Jan.. Cause they issued her passport but it took them ages to return our supporting documents. Plus they requested for my passport and our marriage certificate when we applied for her. Did you make sure they wont need your daughter in laws.


The application was made from outside the country.

They did not ask for the marriage certificate or any passports


----------



## andrie

Ob111 said:


> If you are applying from within the UK.. Call Durham... I called them frequently when i applied for my daughters passport in Jan.. Cause they issued her passport but it took them ages to return our supporting documents. Plus they requested for my passport and our marriage certificate when we applied for her. Did you make sure they wont need your daughter in laws.


Hie

What evidence did you send for your daughter passport? Am applying for my daughter's passport soon.

Thank you


----------



## Pannyann

Congrats to all of you who have received decisions today I am so happy for you all. 

Touchline dad your going be next I think I'm excited for you. 

Me and my non priority members were going get that same e mail soon. I just have a feeling sheffield are speeding up again. 

Hopefully more decisions for people this afternoon


----------



## Hertsfem

andrie said:


> Hie
> 
> What evidence did you send for your daughter passport? Am applying for my daughter's passport soon.
> 
> Thank you


It depends on how they are legible for a passport. I did send you some links


----------



## Ob111

andrie said:


> Hie
> 
> What evidence did you send for your daughter passport? Am applying for my daughter's passport soon.
> 
> Thank you


Well my husband naturalised and my daughter was not born in the UK, i don't know if this is the standard documents, but we sent 

*Husband Naturalisation Certificate
*Application Form
*My daughters other passport( This is only cause she had them at the time)
* passport photograph
* Birth Certificate

They sent a letter asking for

* Pictures of him and her at birth and the last year before the application
* Marriage Certificate
* Both our passports

Then again its was a Nigerian application they scrutinise us a lot more.. Maybe that is why they asked for those


----------



## andrie

Ob111 said:


> Well my husband naturalised and my daughter was not born in the UK, i don't know if this is the standard documents, but we sent
> 
> *Husband Naturalisation Certificate
> *Application Form
> *My daughters other passport( This is only cause she had them at the time)
> * passport photograph
> * Birth Certificate
> 
> They sent a letter asking for
> 
> * Pictures of him and her at birth and the last year before the application
> * Marriage Certificate
> * Both our passports
> 
> Then again its was a Nigerian application they scrutinise us a lot more.. Maybe that is why they asked for those


Did your husband apply from the UK or you applied from Nigeria?


----------



## Ob111

andrie said:


> Did your husband apply from the UK or you applied from Nigeria?


In the UK. But i was there on a visitors Visa at the time and my daughter got in with her American Passport.


----------



## Ob111

andrie said:


> Did your husband apply from the UK or you applied from Nigeria?


When i applied for my son in 2012. I did it at the Lagos Deputy High Commission. It was processed in South Africa then. It was a lot easier, but they requested for immunisation cards, hospital bill, my delivery report and once again marriage certificate. I forgot to add in my daughters application in the uk they requested for hospital bill and delivery report.


----------



## gatrgurl305

Ok according to FedEx tracking, I should have my visa tomorrow by 3pm local time.

Has anyone received it earlier than that? 

I'm going on a road trip and leaving my house at 1pm. I'm really hoping it comes before then.


----------



## centralchic99

gatrgurl305 said:


> Ok according to FedEx tracking, I should have my visa tomorrow by 3pm local time.
> 
> Has anyone received it earlier than that?
> 
> I'm going on a road trip and leaving my house at 1pm. I'm really hoping it comes before then.


How long did it take to be able to track?


----------



## gatrgurl305

I've been trying all morning. FedEx tracking was activated at 2pm Sheffield time.


----------



## HQuinn

centralchic99 said:


> How long did it take to be able to track?



Sheffield gave me the wrong tracking number yesterday, Fedex gave me the correct one, but my package has been sitting in Manchester since 6:39 p.m. last night. No estimated date of delivery. It was an entire pound lighter though. Fedex will not be delivering on July 4th. I'm trying to fly out next Tuesday and really hope my visa is magically delivered tomorrow. Something new to obsess over.


----------



## SushiMonster

HQuinn said:


> Sheffield gave me the wrong tracking number yesterday,


Was the tracking number the same one you sent to Sheffield?


----------



## Pallykin

I'm amazed at both the weeks of no movement and then the sudden flurry of activity, at least on the priority front. It would be very interesting to know what's going on in Sheffield...


----------



## HQuinn

SushiMonster said:


> Was the tracking number the same one you sent to Sheffield?


Not even close. They gave me an entirely new tracking number that was actually for a delivery made from IN to MN in 2013. The correct one was 2 numbers different. I don't know if they even used the return label I provided.


----------



## gatrgurl305

HQuinn said:


> Not even close. They gave me an entirely new tracking number that was actually for a delivery made from IN to MN in 2013. The correct one was 2 numbers different. I don't know if they even used the return label I provided.


My number was a completed new one. They did not use the one I gave them.


----------



## HQuinn

gatrgurl305 said:


> My number was a completed new one. They did not use the one I gave them.


Gatrgurl- where is your package right now exactly? Mine was picked up from Sheffield yesterday at 2:10 pm and made it to Manchester. It said it was picked up after Fedex cutoff.


----------



## gatrgurl305

HQuinn said:


> Gatrgurl- where is your package right now exactly? Mine was picked up from Sheffield yesterday at 2:10 pm and made it to Manchester. It said it was picked up after Fedex cutoff.


Picked up today at 2:05pm Sheffield time. That's all it says. Estimated arrival is tomorrow.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*The Smokies*

Anyone heard from The Smokies? I think they are next in line of the Non Priorities unless they pulled the trigger and upgraded.

I do appreciate the thoughts guys, thanks so much.:laugh:


----------



## symmetry

Now we just need to see some movement on the non-priority front.

Is anyone applying from the US still waiting for a non-priority?


----------



## Siclhu_

After 7 weeks of complete silence, I finally got this email just today:

"Dear Applicant,

Your settlement application has arrived safely at the Rio de Janeiro office and is currently being processed. Your unique post GWF number is quoted at the top of this e-mail. Please quote this number whenever contacting us. Please note UKVI service standards for settlement applications are: to complete 95% of settlement applications in not more than 12 weeks and 100% in 24 weeks counting from the date you provided your biometric details. 

You will receive another e-mail with further information about your application in due course. Please note that we are unable to answer status enquiries unless we have exceeded the initial estimated processing time. 

Our current processing times for visa applications submitted to the British Consulate General in Rio de Janeiro as of week commencing 2nd June 2014 are: 

- All non-settlement applications........................................... 8 - 10 working days. 
- Settlement applications .................... 30 - 35 working days. 
- Current and forecasted delays to our service..................... None to report "

Today would be 35 working days since we applied....So hopefully, I'll get a respond soon!! im so nervous now!!!!! Praying that God will guide the ECO and that we may find favour in his eyes!!!


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Anyone heard from The Smokies? I think they are next in line of the Non Priorities unless they pulled the trigger and upgraded.
> 
> I do appreciate the thoughts guys, thanks so much.:laugh:


Not heard anything for a few days


----------



## suziechew

Pallykin said:


> I'm amazed at both the weeks of no movement and then the sudden flurry of activity, at least on the priority front. It would be very interesting to know what's going on in Sheffield...


big congrats to all who heard today ,must be so exciting/anxious/stunned and all of the above 

we still waiting for my priority to be done  im thinking ive done something wrong as i havent heard yet nerves really kicking in now. We did priority from the start ,we at 21 working days now ,and it seems to me those who upgraded last week seem to be hearing very quickly ,cept touchline dad (im thinking they keeping u here to inspire us and keep moral up ,i am rooting for you )i expect its because they have waited so long on non priority .

but its good to see sheffield is moving again ,fingers and legs crossed we all hear soon .the stress is turning me grey ..oh wait thats cos ive got teens .."are we done yet ?" :fencing: :fingerscrossed:  :boom:


----------



## Pannyann

Got an answer from an email I had sent to Sheffield many days ago. Really disheartened and other half is really down. They apologised for not answering my email sooner said that as they were so busy application had not been looked at and they were sorry they could not give me any idea of when it would be looked at. They apologised for the stress and inconvenience and that I may like to write again in a couple of months. I would then be a 21 weeks. 

I just wish priority was an option! 

Feel so fed up!


----------



## Pallykin

Sorry to hear your news, Pannyann. For sanity's sake, I hope you can find something else to focus on which will distract you while this unfolds ever so slowly.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Got an answer from an email I had sent to Sheffield many days ago. Really disheartened and other half is really down. They apologised for not answering my email sooner said that as they were so busy application had not been looked at and they were sorry they could not give me any idea of when it would be looked at. They apologised for the stress and inconvenience and that I may like to write again in a couple of months. I would then be a 21 weeks.
> 
> I just wish priority was an option!
> 
> Feel so fed up!


Ohhhh my, Nooo Nooo Nooo.... I keep praying that one day I will see u write decision has been made, that way I will know am not far off....Arrrrgggghhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Pannyann

Pallykin said:


> Sorry to hear your news, Pannyann. For sanity's sake, I hope you can find something else to focus on which will distract you while this unfolds ever so slowly.


Thanks the frustrating thing apart from being apart is the impact it's having on my job. I am due to renew a professional registration but as they have all my documents I am unable to do this and in 6 weeks will have to lapse it which is not good. 

It seems I'm looking at Xmas at earliest. 

Am seriously thinking of withdrawing and reapplying when they are not busy atleast I will get the documents needed back.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Ohhhh my, Nooo Nooo Nooo.... I keep praying that one day I will see u write decision has been made, that way I will know am not far off....Arrrrgggghhhhhhhhhh.


Yep I keep hoping so that the smokies here's so that I will hear and then as soon as I hear you will too. 

I just feel gutted no other word for it!!


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Thanks the frustrating thing apart from being apart is the impact it's having on my job. I am due to renew a professional registration but as they have all my documents I am unable to do this and in 6 weeks will have to lapse it which is not good.
> 
> It seems I'm looking at Xmas at earliest.
> 
> Am seriously thinking of withdrawing and reapplying when they are not busy atleast I will get the documents needed back.
> 
> For jokes; I think we shld find a way to be residents of Ghana at this point, cause am sure applications from there is not taking this long..... This process is torture, there is the option to request for your documents back to use for something else, soo you cld explore that, maybe they will send your important documents and you can use it for your work renewals.


----------



## BunnyLips

grasshopper33 said:


> Wondering if anyone has heard from Mr. and Mrs. Bunnylips? Did they get their Fedex with the Visa on Friday?


I'm here, I'm here!! We did get our visa on Friday! It was so fabulous to be able to have it arrive when he was here. Ever since then, we've been working around the clock to get me moved out of my house. We managed to get that done and then took 24 hours for a little getaway to celebrate! 

Now we're back to it - packing suitcases for him to take back with him and doing the same for me. I won't be able to travel back to the UK with him tomorrow - still a few things to wrap up - including selling my car. But I should be UK bound by the middle of the month!

I now need to read through all the forum posts for the last couple of days to see what I've missed! I hope there's lots of good news in there!


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Pannyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks the frustrating thing apart from being apart is the impact it's having on my job. I am due to renew a professional registration but as they have all my documents I am unable to do this and in 6 weeks will have to lapse it which is not good.
> 
> It seems I'm looking at Xmas at earliest.
> 
> Am seriously thinking of withdrawing and reapplying when they are not busy atleast I will get the documents needed back.
> 
> For jokes; I think we shld find a way to be residents of Ghana at this point, cause am sure applications from there is not taking this long..... This process is torture, there is the option to request for your documents back to use for something else, soo you cld explore that, maybe they will send your important documents and you can use it for your work renewals.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the docs issue I would have to withdraw.
> 
> Ghana is not taking this long someone who applied same day as me has been in UK 7 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> You've made me laugh there's an Aero flight at 7 to Ghana but with thirdmainland bridge hold up I don't think we will make it lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Pannyann

BunnyLips said:


> I'm here, I'm here!! We did get our visa on Friday! It was so fabulous to be able to have it arrive when he was here. Ever since then, we've been working around the clock to get me moved out of my house. We managed to get that done and then took 24 hours for a little getaway to celebrate!
> 
> Now we're back to it - packing suitcases for him to take back with him and doing the same for me. I won't be able to travel back to the UK with him tomorrow - still a few things to wrap up - including selling my car. But I should be UK bound by the middle of the month!
> 
> I now need to read through all the forum posts for the last couple of days to see what I've missed! I hope there's lots of good news in there!


Great news you will soon be here in UK. Happy packing


----------



## rinny

symmetry said:


> Now we just need to see some movement on the non-priority front.
> 
> Is anyone applying from the US still waiting for a non-priority?


Yup


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Ob111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the docs issue I would have to withdraw.
> 
> Ghana is not taking this long someone who applied same day as me has been in UK 7 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> You've made me laugh there's an Aero flight at 7 to Ghana but with thirdmainland bridge hold up I don't think we will make it lol
> 
> 
> 
> But really thou.... This process is crazy... Maybe I will go ask my old boss for my Job back at this rate.. Cause all my savings will be blown soon, it's my daughters 3rd birthday this Sunday... Sheffield we wanna go back home. (Some of us are genuine husband and wife. Yesterday I was reading on how a lot of Nigerians try to play a smart one on the UK and US embassy.... I don't blame these people for checking every dot and commas... )
Click to expand...


----------



## rinny

It seems they are not processing non-priority visas at all.


----------



## centralchic99

rinny said:


> It seems they are not processing non-priority visas at all.


I have to agree..doesn't look like it. I upgraded last Thursday and got my approval e-mail today. Package has been picked up by FedEx and should here Monday by noon. If you can upgrade, I would. I know some people can't for numerous reasons. Good luck to you..sending positive vibes!!!


----------



## Pannyann

rinny said:


> It seems they are not processing non-priority visas at all.


Yes you are right and that was clear from an email I received today.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Pannyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> But really thou.... This process is crazy... Maybe I will go ask my old boss for my Job back at this rate.. Cause all my savings will be blown soon, it's my daughters 3rd birthday this Sunday... Sheffield we wanna go back home. (Some of us are genuine husband and wife. Yesterday I was reading on how a lot of Nigerians try to play a smart one on the UK and US embassy.... I don't blame these people for checking every dot and commas... )
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you I must admit I see how people look at me when I say my husbands nigerian. But not all are bad and I do agree with stringent checks but I feel they should also look at each application with an individual in mind not the country of origin. I can't quit my job here and go to Nigeria as there is no call for it but if I çould I would. Fraud and corruption happens everywhere not just in Africa. My husband just wants us together and he can't understand how it's taking so long when 90% of info is mine.
> 
> Yes well said we just want our family life again
Click to expand...


----------



## rinny

centralchic99 said:


> I have to agree..doesn't look like it. I upgraded last Thursday and got my approval e-mail today. Package has been picked up by FedEx and should here Monday by noon. If you can upgrade, I would. I know some people can't for numerous reasons. Good luck to you..sending positive vibes!!!


Thanks. Is switching pretty straight forward? I haven't been on the visa website since May.


----------



## Pannyann

centralchic99 said:


> I have to agree..doesn't look like it. I upgraded last Thursday and got my approval e-mail today. Package has been picked up by FedEx and should here Monday by noon. If you can upgrade, I would. I know some people can't for numerous reasons. Good luck to you..sending positive vibes!!!


Congrats just a few days until you get your visa. Thank you for the positive vibes it's much appreciated


----------



## Pannyann

rinny said:


> Thanks. Is switching pretty straight forward? I haven't been on the visa website since May.


Yes it is you just pay and send the email to Sheffield a few oases back some one listed how to upgrade step by step. Goodluck


----------



## centralchic99

rinny said:


> Thanks. Is switching pretty straight forward? I haven't been on the visa website since May.


Yes, use the VFS Global site. It was very easy. I never got an e-mail that said I was upgraded--some people did. So I am hoping to everything that my VISA is in my passport when it gets delivered!! 
Once you get the receipt you send to Sheffield with your GWF #, Ref # and URGENT-Priority Upgrade. The e-mail address is a few pages back...I think Touchline Dad posted it in one of his messages.


----------



## Pannyann

rinny said:


> It seems they are not processing non-priority visas at all.


That's the email 

[email protected]


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Ob111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you I must admit I see how people look at me when I say my husbands nigerian. But not all are bad and I do agree with stringent checks but I feel they should also look at each application with an individual in mind not the country of origin. I can't quit my job here and go to Nigeria as there is no call for it but if I çould I would. Fraud and corruption happens everywhere not just in Africa. My husband just wants us together and he can't understand how it's taking so long when 90% of info is mine.
> 
> Yes well said we just want our family life again
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on that.... I really think them putting us with two countries that can pay for priority and nt give us that same option makes no sense.... Why can't we send our application to SA... Even if your gonna do checks on us in Nigeria, it won't take 3 months or make us get a police report or something.... Cause we submit originals of everything anyways....no need getting upset am in this now sooo just gonna ride it out till it's over.... If by next month nothing, I will nt only be without my husband... I will be without my daughter aswell.. Definitely nt all Nigerians are bad, but how do we prove that when even our leaders keep showing the bad sides of Nigeria... Their Greed and Corruption.
Click to expand...


----------



## gatrgurl305

Pannyann said:


> Got an answer from an email I had sent to Sheffield many days ago. Really disheartened and other half is really down. They apologised for not answering my email sooner said that as they were so busy application had not been looked at and they were sorry they could not give me any idea of when it would be looked at. They apologised for the stress and inconvenience and that I may like to write again in a couple of months. I would then be a 21 weeks.
> 
> I just wish priority was an option!
> 
> Feel so fed up!



You are in my prayers Pannyan!


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Pannyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on that.... I really think them putting us with two countries that can pay for priority and nt give us that same option makes no sense.... Why can't we send our application to SA... Even if your gonna do checks on us in Nigeria, it won't take 3 months or make us get a police report or something.... Cause we submit originals of everything anyways....no need getting upset am in this now sooo just gonna ride it out till it's over.... If by next month nothing, I will nt only be without my husband... I will be without my daughter aswell.. Definitely nt all Nigerians are bad, but how do we prove that when even our leaders keep showing the bad sides of Nigeria... Their Greed and Corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would answer you so that you can go and take your daughter to her new school as well as seeing your husband.
> 
> South Africa could deal with it fine and in all honesty only settlement and Lekki are done in Sheffield and if apply in other areas for a toriust etc there are still ways around if you know what I mean!
> 
> You said it all without the leaders stopping corruption etc and start showing Nigeria in a good light the people who are 90% lovely and honest don't stand a chance.
> 
> Well I've dried my tears and am thinking my next plan of action!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pannyann

gatrgurl305 said:


> You are in my prayers Pannyan!


Thank you so much


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Ob111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would answer you so that you can go and take your daughter to her new school as well as seeing your husband.
> 
> South Africa could deal with it fine and in all honesty only settlement and Lekki are done in Sheffield and if apply in other areas for a toriust etc there are still ways around if you know what I mean!
> 
> You said it all without the leaders stopping corruption etc and start showing Nigeria in a good light the people who are 90% lovely and honest don't stand a chance.
> 
> Well I've dried my tears and am thinking my next plan of action!
> 
> 
> 
> Ups and Downs of Life.... I pray soo too... Im really praying she does nt have to go without me and her brother.... Im nt soo sure i can go through with letting her go... I will see...
> 
> Miracles can happen Pannyann.... July has just begun... We have 29days to go... Any of those days could be the day for us...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Pannyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ups and Downs of Life.... I pray soo too... Im really praying she does nt have to go without me and her brother.... Im nt soo sure i can go through with letting her go... I will see...
> 
> Miracles can happen Pannyann.... July has just begun... We have 29days to go... Any of those days could be the day for us...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes July is brand new maybe ECO will wake up one morning and say right non-priorities let's be looking at you!
> 
> My situation is driving me mad but I would swap my place in the queue for you if I could in the hope you get to go with your daughter and see her first day at school with her
> 
> We just got to stay strong
Click to expand...


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Pannyann and OB111*

Such a gut wrenching process, I am so sorry for both of you. Like Gatrgurl, I will pray for both of you tonight, as I feel I can empathize a bit with your situations. Eleven months now away from my family. Never give up hope, there are many of us here who you know, and many more who just observe this Forum who I am sure feel for you.

I know when this ordeal is over, I will be a lot more grateful for what I have. If I ever get the
urge to be snippy at my beautiful wife, or I don't think I have the time to play with my son or daughter, I will think back on these times and appreciate the chance to be with them again.

I know more than a few of us have cried ourselves to sleep (if you tell anyone I did I will deny it). I know that more than a few of us had absolutely ridiculous thoughts cross our minds when the process seems to never end. You have to try to find a release and get your mind away from just dwelling on the fact that the thing we want most in the World we can't have for sometimes silly reasons. But- those are the Rules of the Game unfortunately.

Hang in there both of you-:grouphug:


----------



## Ob111

Thank You Touchline Dad.... I definitely needed to just pour that out... Wooooosssssaaaaiiiii.... Pharrell Williams Happy on repeat...


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Such a gut wrenching process, I am so sorry for both of you. Like Gatrgurl, I will pray for both of you tonight, as I feel I can empathize a bit with your situations. Eleven months now away from my family. Never give up hope, there are many of us here who you know, and many more who just observe this Forum who I am sure feel for you.
> 
> I know when this ordeal is over, I will be a lot more grateful for what I have. If I ever get the
> urge to be snippy at my beautiful wife, or I don't think I have the time to play with my son or daughter, I will think back on these times and appreciate the chance to be with them again.
> 
> I know more than a few of us have cried ourselves to sleep (if you tell anyone I did I will deny it). I know that more than a few of us had absolutely ridiculous thoughts cross our minds when the process seems to never end. You have to try to find a release and get your mind away from just dwelling on the fact that the thing we want most in the World we can't have for sometimes silly reasons. But- those are the Rules of the Game unfortunately.
> 
> Hang in there both of you-:grouphug:


Thanks Touchline Dad this roller coaster of a ride is a whole lot better with all the lovely people on this forum giving each other strength making us laugh when it's tough and understanding how it feels when we cry! One day when this forum thread is on page 2500 we will look back here and smile at this tough time were all going through and laugh at our ups and downs. They say true love can never be broken the ECO should know us non priorities and priorities are not going anywhere unless it's on a plane to UK 

Thanks again to everyone for picking me up when I felt so down.


----------



## Mr&MrsT

Hi! Anyone from Singapore or any asian country (applicant originally from Philippines) applied for UK Spouse Visa? Can u please post your timeline here. Thank you. All my documents are ready and complete (thanks to joppa, Nyclon and other people here, thanks for all the advices and tips) I will apply tru online my application tomorrow so hopefully can get early date for my biometric and send packet docs because i only have 2months left here (singapore) my working visa will end on 3rd of september'14. We hope and Pray that i can get my visa before end of my contract. Thank you everyone. God bless us always!


----------



## bluesky2015

Touchline Dad said:


> Such a gut wrenching process, I am so sorry for both of you. Like Gatrgurl, I will pray for both of you tonight, as I feel I can empathize a bit with your situations. Eleven months now away from my family. Never give up hope, there are many of us here who you know, and many more who just observe this Forum who I am sure feel for you.
> 
> I know when this ordeal is over, I will be a lot more grateful for what I have. If I ever get the
> urge to be snippy at my beautiful wife, or I don't think I have the time to play with my son or daughter, I will think back on these times and appreciate the chance to be with them again.
> 
> I know more than a few of us have cried ourselves to sleep (if you tell anyone I did I will deny it). I know that more than a few of us had absolutely ridiculous thoughts cross our minds when the process seems to never end. You have to try to find a release and get your mind away from just dwelling on the fact that the thing we want most in the World we can't have for sometimes silly reasons. But- those are the Rules of the Game unfortunately.
> 
> Hang in there both of you-:grouphug:


You are such a real person Touch Dad..I feel the same thing, my situation is way more complicated than any of your here, but as you say, never give up...


----------



## caramelfrappe

gatrgurl305 said:


> Ok according to FedEx tracking, I should have my visa tomorrow by 3pm local time.
> 
> Has anyone received it earlier than that?
> 
> I'm going on a road trip and leaving my house at 1pm. I'm really hoping it comes before then.


Did you check your tracking again because mines was also estimated that it would arrive tomorrow, but now the estimated delivery date says N/A. I wonder if this is due to the storm that's coming.


----------



## gatrgurl305

caramelfrappe said:


> Did you check your tracking again because mines was also estimated that it would arrive tomorrow, but now the estimated delivery date says N/A. I wonder if this is due to the storm that's coming.


Caramelfrappe, mine still says tomorrow by 3pm and I'm in NYC. However, the they totally have the wrong city.....hopefully they catch that...ugh...oh sheffield.


----------



## jackpen

Hi All, my wife and I are all suffering with you. Can anyone shed some light on our situation?

My American wife applied with a non-priority application at the end of May 2014. We had confirmation of its arrival (FedEx tracking, not an email from Sheffield). Hearing about all of the delays for non-priority applications, we then upgraded to priority as outlined elsewhere on the forum. We did not receive a priority upgrade confirmation, only a generic automatic response.

The next email we had was from Sheffield saying that the application could not be processed as it was missing the Appendix 2, which we sent via email.

We have not received any further confirmation about the status of our application, not even to confirm a priority upgrade. Despite emailing to enquire, we have any received automated responses with generic information about reply and processing times.

Please can anybody confirm that this is happening more widely, and not just to us? Has our application been severely delayed due to the missing Appendix 2, despite upgrading? There seems to be no way to find out where we stand, and we are very anxious 

Is it worth emailing again? Is there anything we can do?

Any replies greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stirmie

caramelfrappe said:


> Did you check your tracking again because mines was also estimated that it would arrive tomorrow, but now the estimated delivery date says N/A. I wonder if this is due to the storm that's coming.


Mine is supposed to be tomorrow as well, but is now also saying n/a. I called FedEx this afternoon and they told me it was in Newark, but now the tracking has been updated and it's saying "in transit Stansted." The first anniversary of my wedding is Friday (we thought it was amusing to have a wedding in England on July 4th!). I have a flight out Friday, arriving Saturday morning, one day after our anniversary. I'm REALLY hoping FedEx gets here tomorrow and I can still catch that Friday flight! My mom just gave me a sleeping pill, because I've not slept properly for several months.


----------



## Pannyann

Good luck and Good Morning here's to hoping some more positive decisions come out of Sheffield today. Hope everyone waiting for their returning documents gets them today and that the courier comes early.


----------



## ZJ88

Hi everyone, I've been away for a few days now so I need to catch up.

Touchline Dad, have you heard anything yet? And what about the smokies and superdiana? Any news?

I got an email monday requesting more documents. My fiance and I got them all emailed back to the eco tuesday but haven't heard back yet. I'm hoping it all went through ok to them.

That's all that's new on my side. Still praying for everyone on here!


----------



## Pannyann

Hi all 

I have a question I know I'm not going to hear on my visa for a longtime but this suddenly entered my head. When we applied we used a vfs centre in Nigeria and subscribed to their text updates and online tracking. In 12 weeks we've never had anything other than application has been forwarded to british high commission. Normally you get this until your docs are on the way back to you then the online tracking changes. 

Teleperformance has now taken over and we don't have an account with them and the Vfs centre has been closed to UK applicants. His will we know our documents are ready and how can we check the progress. Does vfs pass on all info? 

Moderators or anyone whose come across this can you please advise me, 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pannyann

ZJ88 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been away for a few days now so I need to catch up.
> 
> Touchline Dad, have you heard anything yet? And what about the smokies and superdiana? Any news?
> 
> I got an email monday requesting more documents. My fiance and I got them all emailed back to the eco tuesday but haven't heard back yet. I'm hoping it all went through ok to them.
> 
> That's all that's new on my side. Still praying for everyone on here!


Hi priorities have been moving a little but still no movement on non priorities.


----------



## Joppa

Sorry, know nothing about the situation in Nigeria.


----------



## Pannyann

Joppa said:


> Sorry, know nothing about the situation in Nigeria.


Thanks Joppa it's going to be chaos I think its normally bad enough I guess its just keep emailing sheffield when it's replied they have done it will just have to go to both places.


----------



## Pannyann

*Ob111*

Please see my last post do you have any idea how we will know when are documents are ready other than supporting docs being returned in UK as I'm guessing the VFS tracker won't update now it's all under teleperformance?


----------



## grasshopper33

BunnyLips said:


> I'm here, I'm here!! We did get our visa on Friday! It was so fabulous to be able to have it arrive when he was here. Ever since then, we've been working around the clock to get me moved out of my house. We managed to get that done and then took 24 hours for a little getaway to celebrate!
> 
> Now we're back to it - packing suitcases for him to take back with him and doing the same for me. I won't be able to travel back to the UK with him tomorrow - still a few things to wrap up - including selling my car. But I should be UK bound by the middle of the month!
> 
> I now need to read through all the forum posts for the last couple of days to see what I've missed! I hope there's lots of good news in there!


Hurray!:target::yo:lane::welcome::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

What a relief!! I'm so happy for you! Bless your heart, your documents were received in Sheffield only 6 days behind mine. In that 6 days things slowed wayyyy down. The next couple of weeks might feel like an eternity to you, but after you get home it will seem like it flew by.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a question I know I'm not going to hear on my visa for a longtime but this suddenly entered my head. When we applied we used a vfs centre in Nigeria and subscribed to their text updates and online tracking. In 12 weeks we've never had anything other than application has been forwarded to british high commission. Normally you get this until your docs are on the way back to you then the online tracking changes.
> 
> Teleperformance has now taken over and we don't have an account with them and the Vfs centre has been closed to UK applicants. His will we know our documents are ready and how can we check the progress. Does vfs pass on all info?
> 
> Moderators or anyone whose come across this can you please advise me,
> 
> Thanks in advance


Well they did say you can still track on VFS website. Am just as confused really... But i think when sheffield processes it they will send the "a decision has been made" email, then am prolly going to call the high commission in Abuja and ask where to pick up my passport... They may either send it to the new Tele-performance or they will send it to VFS Ikeja... Cause they still operate Abuja n Ikeja. The best way to track our application is either through UKVI enquiry contact centre or email sheffield.. I wont trust anything on VFS website or Tele-performance right now.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Well they did say you can still track on VFS website. Am just as confused really... But i think when sheffield processes it they will send the "a decision has been made" email, then am prolly going to call the high commission in Abuja and ask where to pick up my passport... They may either send it to the new Tele-performance or they will send it to VFS Ikeja... Cause they still operate Abuja n Ikeja. The best way to track our application is either through UKVI enquiry contact centre or email sheffield.. I wont trust anything on VFS website or Tele-performance right now.


Yes I also thought afterwards maybe it will sent to ikeja. It just crossed my mind when hearing about it on news


----------



## gatrgurl305

I just got off the phone with fedex because i realized they had misspelled the destination city. According the rep, I may have my visa today by 5pm. If not it will be delivered by Monday. There were mechanical and weather delays.


----------



## centralchic99

gatrgurl305 said:


> I just got off the phone with fedex because i realized they had misspelled the destination city. According the rep, I may have my visa today by 5pm. If not it will be delivered by Monday. There were mechanical and weather delays.


YAY!! I thought I had the wrong zip code..! Talk about panic but it shows the right city. Right now FedEx is telling me it should be here Monday by 12 pm. I am in Michigan..hope the storms don't delay!! 
Have you booked your flights?


----------



## gatrgurl305

CentralChic-I haven't booked my flights yet. Hoping to fly out by July 31st. After that I don't have a home here.....


----------



## centralchic99

gatrgurl305 said:


> CentralChic-I haven't booked my flights yet. Hoping to fly out by July 31st. After that I don't have a home here.....


Ah..! I have been staying with a friend as I moved out of my apartment in May, moved home to my parent's, got married and planned on going back to the UK with the hubs. And here I am!! I am booking for Wed. hopefully!! 
Good luck!!! :usa2:


----------



## KCambs

Pannyann said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a question I know I'm not going to hear on my visa for a longtime but this suddenly entered my head. When we applied we used a vfs centre in Nigeria and subscribed to their text updates and online tracking. In 12 weeks we've never had anything other than application has been forwarded to british high commission. Normally you get this until your docs are on the way back to you then the online tracking changes.
> 
> Teleperformance has now taken over and we don't have an account with them and the Vfs centre has been closed to UK applicants. His will we know our documents are ready and how can we check the progress. Does vfs pass on all info?
> 
> Moderators or anyone whose come across this can you please advise me,
> 
> Thanks in advance


My wife applied in Russia and they switched from VFS to Teleperformance.

If you register on the Teleperformance website in after selecting your country, on the left hand side they have a section titled "Passport returned on dd/mm/yy" and there there is a huge list of GWF reference numbers and the date the consulate sent them back to Teleperformance.

In the Moscow one where my wife applied there is currently 6500 references in that list going back to mid-May, and it is updated every day or every few days.

They advise just to use ctrl+f and see if your number comes up, then you know it is ready.

Very clandestine, but they said they are back to 95% within 60 days in Moscow using this method after a huge backlog.


----------



## superdiana

*Non-priorities still being ignored*



ZJ88 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been away for a few days now so I need to catch up.
> 
> Touchline Dad, have you heard anything yet? And what about the smokies and superdiana? Any news?
> 
> I got an email monday requesting more documents. My fiance and I got them all emailed back to the eco tuesday but haven't heard back yet. I'm hoping it all went through ok to them.
> 
> That's all that's new on my side. Still praying for everyone on here!


No news yet. I sent a note to FAQ and Sheffield last week, and only FAQ responded to say that I my application has not been reviewed. Sheffield has not responded to any of my emails since June 5.

I went to get my temporary passport yesterday (I can only get it 3 weeks before travel) and Passport Canada was being difficult and forced me to put my temporary passport under my married name because that's what my driver's license is under, rather than my maiden name, which is what my passport is under (you can't do a name change for a passport in Canada, you have to wait until renewal). Now my passport doesn't match my ticket and United Airlines doesn't accept name changes!! The airline just recommended that I travel with my marriage certificate but there's a risk that in 3 weeks the US border guard could deny me entry. out:

I sent Sheffield an URGENT message, because xxxx had responded to my email on June 5 saying that my application would reviewed before my travel! At this point, since I had to pay for a new passport, I don't want to double pay for priority - especially since I must be at the top of the pile!

Will let you know if that works at all and if xxxx makes good on his word! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

KCambs said:


> My wife applied in Russia and they switched from VFS to Teleperformance.
> 
> If you register on the Teleperformance website in after selecting your country, on the left hand side they have a section titled "Passport returned on dd/mm/yy" and there there is a huge list of GWF reference numbers and the date the consulate sent them back to Teleperformance.
> 
> In the Moscow one where my wife applied there is currently 6500 references in that list going back to mid-May, and it is updated every day or every few days.
> 
> They advise just to use ctrl+f and see if your number comes up, then you know it is ready.
> 
> Very clandestine, but they said they are back to 95% within 60 days in Moscow using this method after a huge backlog.


Thank you so very much I will get that sorted as soon as possible. I hope Nigeria drops back this month we are are at 120 days I fear it will increase or stay same. 

Thanks again


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> No news yet. I sent a note to FAQ and Sheffield last week, and only FAQ responded to say that I my application has not been reviewed. Sheffield has not responded to any of my emails since June 5.
> 
> I went to get my temporary passport yesterday (I can only get it 3 weeks before travel) and Passport Canada was being difficult and forced me to put my temporary passport under my married name because that's what my driver's license is under, rather than my maiden name, which is what my passport is under (you can't do a name change for a passport in Canada, you have to wait until renewal). Now my passport doesn't match my ticket and United Airlines doesn't accept name changes!! The airline just recommended that I travel with my marriage certificate but there's a risk that in 3 weeks the US border guard could deny me entry. out:
> 
> I sent Sheffield an URGENT message, because xxxx had responded to my email on June 5 saying that my application would reviewed before my travel! At this point, since I had to pay for a new passport, I don't want to double pay for priority - especially since I must be at the top of the pile!
> 
> Will let you know if that works at all and if xxxx makes good on his word! :fingerscrossed:


xxxx told me in May application was to be considered in some days 7 weeks later have heard nothing I wrote that in a email ŵhich was finally replied to yesterday he just apologised the office is busy and he could give me no timescale. I guess as he/she is not an ECO cannot say much more. 

I hope you hear soon


----------



## LizS

superdiana said:


> I went to get my temporary passport yesterday (I can only get it 3 weeks before travel) and Passport Canada was being difficult and forced me to put my temporary passport under my married name because that's what my driver's license is under, rather than my maiden name, which is what my passport is under (you can't do a name change for a passport in Canada, you have to wait until renewal). Now my passport doesn't match my ticket and United Airlines doesn't accept name changes!! The airline just recommended that I travel with my marriage certificate but there's a risk that in 3 weeks the US border guard could deny me entry. out:


How frustrating!! I feel your pain.

When I got my BC drivers licence after letting it lapse they wanted to see 2 pieces of ID. I made the fatal mistake of pulling out my CDN citizenship card from when I was 10. Back then they spelled my first name wrong, and even though ALL my other ID is in my proper name including my SIN and CDN passport, they refused to let me use my REAL name on my driver's licence and would only issue it with the error made by a CDN bureaucrat 25 years ago. I was so mad I flubbed the questions part of the test. The girl took pity on me and let me do it again, which I passed.

To this day, I still have people not accept my driver's licence for ID because it doesn't match all my other pieces. Hate hate hate bureaucracy. 

Oh, and her solution? Get a legal name change!!!!!! 

I would suggest taking all sorts of ID with you to show the US border guard. And be really, really nice.


----------



## Stirmie

*revised timeline*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: spouse settlement
Date application submitted online: June 3, 2014 (priority)
Date biometrics taken: June 6, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 9, 2014
Date of email confirmation from Sheffield: June 10, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: no timeline given
Date of decision email: July 1, 2014
Date visa received: July 3, 2014

This is my first settlement visa, but I have lived in London for the better part of 5 years, so I'm actually going HOME. Flying out tomorrow, be there on Saturday morning, the day after my first anniversary! We've been struggling with this for 7 months now, and we've been apart for 1 month. Can't wait for Heathrow on Saturday morning! 

There is light at the end of the tunnel. Best wishes to all.


----------



## LizS

Congratulations Stirmie. That's so exciting.

Your application was a few days ahead of my spouse's so you're giving us hope! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Pannyann

Stirmie said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: spouse settlement
> Date application submitted online: June 3, 2014 (priority)
> Date biometrics taken: June 6, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 9, 2014
> Date of email confirmation from Sheffield: June 10, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: no timeline given
> Date of decision email: July 1, 2014
> Date visa received: July 3, 2014
> 
> This is my first settlement visa, but I have lived in London for the better part of 5 years, so I'm actually going HOME. Flying out tomorrow, be there on Saturday morning, the day after my first anniversary! We've been struggling with this for 7 months now, and we've been apart for 1 month. Can't wait for Heathrow on Saturday morning!
> 
> There is light at the end of the tunnel. Best wishes to all.


Congrats n safe flight home


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

We upgraded and I got an email on Tuesday from Sheffield stating that I'd hear from them within two weeks! WOOT WOOT! Good luck everybody!


----------



## maegantee

Stirmie said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: spouse settlement
> Date application submitted online: June 3, 2014 (priority)
> Date biometrics taken: June 6, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 9, 2014
> Date of email confirmation from Sheffield: June 10, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: no timeline given
> Date of decision email: July 1, 2014
> Date visa received: July 3, 2014
> 
> This is my first settlement visa, but I have lived in London for the better part of 5 years, so I'm actually going HOME. Flying out tomorrow, be there on Saturday morning, the day after my first anniversary! We've been struggling with this for 7 months now, and we've been apart for 1 month. Can't wait for Heathrow on Saturday morning!
> 
> There is light at the end of the tunnel. Best wishes to all.


Congratulations!! I'll be at Heathrow on Saturday morning as well  safe travels to you!


----------



## acklovebug

LizS said:


> Congratulations Stirmie. That's so exciting.
> 
> Your application was a few days ahead of my spouse's so you're giving us hope! Thanks for sharing this.


Yes. Thank you and CONGRATS!! I'm hoping to hear soon as I think I'm just a few weeks behind you. Safe travels and enjoy being back home.


----------



## Pannyann

Friday is here again and am hoping and praying Sheffield give out some more decisions on the last day of the week. Good luck to everyone I pray this non-priority queue starts to move again soon.


----------



## Ob111

Happy 4th of July to the Americans........ And hopefully more good news from sheffield.... I pray they give non-priority queue some attention today..


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Happy 4th of July to the Americans........ And hopefully more good news from sheffield.... I pray they give non-priority queue some attention today..


Well said and yes a big happy 4 July to all Americans that have reached the UK and those still waiting, come on Sheffield make 4 July a big decision day.


----------



## Hertsfem

KCambs said:


> Just had a look at teleperformance website and it shows this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has payment in red, but not worried about that because my wife paid and it was marked on her application when she handed it in.
> 
> The exclamation mark next to "interview". Does this mean that an interview can potentially happen if the documents look dodgey?



The green marker is <div class="passed">, the red is <div class="coming"> and the exclamation mark is <div class="skipped">.

Does anyone know what the line though the circle means? It's also in green/black//


----------



## Pannyann

Seems to be a quiet day has nobody had any news from Sheffield today?


----------



## superdiana

*Somewhat good news*



Pannyann said:


> Seems to be a quiet day has nobody had any news from Sheffield today?


Response to my URGENT email yesterday:
_
Dear Superdiana,

Thank you for your email.

Because of your need for your passport, we will ensure your application is assessed today and your documents, including your passport, will be returned to you in time for you to travel.

You will receive an email to confirm that the documents have been dispatched with a tracking number.

Kind regards,
P.Eyre_

J Colton must be taking time off 

The good news is that they said they will look at my application today! The risk is that there are so many holes in my application that they might reject me outright just so that I can get my passport back on time. :ban: 

Given my special situation (I had applied saying that I am moving to the UK with my husband, we both don't have jobs yet but we meet the requirement through savings. We don't live there yet but got my friend to write a letter that he will rent one of his properties to us, but he didn't provide a lease.), I fully expected them to ask for supplementary documents. If they don't do that, surely it will get rejected. 

Trying to have positive thoughts!! If I reapply, I have a very straight forward application now. I could always try appealing, but then I could be stuck here for 6 more months. I will try not to worry about that and get all of your opinions if we ever need to cross that bridge. :lalala:


----------



## Pannyann

Atleast they are going to look at it. Stay positive they may ask for more info. When do you travel? 

Ps I noticed yesterday Joppa edited the names out you mày want to do that 

I hope you here later with an email


----------



## HecAlas

Hello Everyone,

Well after so many emails to Sheffield and UKVI, on getting home from dropping my son off from nursery i got a card that a parcel is waiting for me at the post office. I hurried with my heart racing to the post office and behold was the supporting documents of my husbands application.

Well i opened it there was all the original and some photocopies of the document.

The bank statement was there
The applicant letter
The sponsor letter and some other documents

Now my husband did not get a decision email or any email at all
I checked VFS global and it still says application forwarded to BHC.

Very confused to say the least has any one experienced this or could it be that the systems has not be updated given the fact that i only just received the supporting documents

What is your take please help...


----------



## superdiana

Pannyann said:


> Atleast they are going to look at it. Stay positive they may ask for more info. When do you travel?
> 
> Ps I noticed yesterday Joppa edited the names out you mày want to do that
> 
> I hope you here later with an email


Oops, I don't know how to edit posts after the fact. Sorry, about that, Joppa.

I am traveling the week of July 21, so just over 2 weeks away! Excited, but getting back a passport that matches my ticket name will reduce any stress between now and then! Of course I would LOVE to get an approval on the settlement visa too! My husband leaves for the UK on August 13 so I don't want him to leave me behind.


----------



## Ob111

superdiana said:


> Oops, I don't know how to edit posts after the fact. Sorry, about that, Joppa.
> 
> I am traveling the week of July 21, so just over 2 weeks away! Excited, but getting back a passport that matches my ticket name will reduce any stress between now and then! Of course I would LOVE to get an approval on the settlement visa too! My husband leaves for the UK on August 13 so I don't want him to leave me behind.


Atleast sum attention for non priority.... Hopefully once they look at urs they don't pause again.... Just try to be positive.... Hopefully the ECO reviewing your case is compassionate.


----------



## Ob111

HecAlas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Well after so many emails to Sheffield and UKVI, on getting home from dropping my son off from nursery i got a card that a parcel is waiting for me at the post office. I hurried with my heart racing to the post office and behold was the supporting documents of my husbands application.
> 
> Well i opened it there was all the original and some photocopies of the document.
> 
> The bank statement was there
> The applicant letter
> The sponsor letter and some other documents
> 
> Now my husband did not get a decision email or any email at all
> I checked VFS global and it still says application forwarded to BHC.
> 
> Very confused to say the least has any one experienced this or could it be that the systems has not be updated given the fact that i only just received the supporting documents
> 
> What is your take please help...


I think a decision has been made and by next week your husband shld receive notification to pick up his passport... Yay more non priority movement.... Fingers crossed hopefully u get your good news next week...you could send an email to the ukvi enquiry, maybe they could give you some info.

Pannyann July still has days to go and there is movement on d non priority queue...


----------



## HecAlas

Ob111 said:


> I think a decision has been made and by next week your husband shld receive notification to pick up his passport... Yay more non priority movement.... Fingers crossed hopefully u get your good news next week...you could send an email to the ukvi enquiry, maybe they could give you some info.
> 
> Pannyann July still has days to go and there is movement on d non priority queue...


Yes Ob111 hopefully, we get a decision email. One question is it sent from Sheffield or Abuja. Because my husband went to Abuja yesterday and they said that his passport is in Sheffield not in Abuja which we left it.

After going through all the documents, i now said to myself i think they will send the passport back to Abuja and then they will notify my husband to pick up his passport.

I am even more nervous than before.

Thanks and wish everyone a quick decision.


----------



## Siclhu_

HecAlas said:


> Yes Ob111 hopefully, we get a decision email. One question is it sent from Sheffield or Abuja. Because my husband went to Abuja yesterday and they said that his passport is in Sheffield not in Abuja which we left it.
> 
> After going through all the documents, i now said to myself i think they will send the passport back to Abuja and then they will notify my husband to pick up his passport.
> 
> I am even more nervous than before.
> 
> Thanks and wish everyone a quick decision.


Wishing you all the best!!! Be positive....:reckon: and try not to think to much!! Im sure you got it....


----------



## HecAlas

Siclhu_ said:


> Wishing you all the best!!! Be positive....:reckon: and try not to think to much!! Im sure you got it....


Thank you Siclhu for your encouragement. Being positive is the way to go.


Thanks


----------



## abci

Hi HecAlas,

it's good as that means a decision has been made. by next week your hubby should be contacted to pick up his passport at BHC Abuja.
It should be a good news for you and all of us waiting for sheffield


----------



## HecAlas

abci said:


> Hi HecAlas,
> 
> it's good as that means a decision has been made. by next week your hubby should be contacted to pick up his passport at BHC Abuja.
> It should be a good news for you and all of us waiting for sheffield



Thanks you abci, I am believing in God to perfect this and everybody that is waiting. I hope we all reunite with our love ones as soon as possible.

Good luck all


----------



## grasshopper33

superdiana said:


> Response to my URGENT email yesterday:
> _
> Dear Superdiana,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Because of your need for your passport, we will ensure your application is assessed today and your documents, including your passport, will be returned to you in time for you to travel.
> 
> You will receive an email to confirm that the documents have been dispatched with a tracking number.
> 
> Kind regards,
> P.Eyre_
> 
> J Colton must be taking time off
> 
> The good news is that they said they will look at my application today! The risk is that there are so many holes in my application that they might reject me outright just so that I can get my passport back on time. :ban:
> 
> Given my special situation (I had applied saying that I am moving to the UK with my husband, we both don't have jobs yet but we meet the requirement through savings. We don't live there yet but got my friend to write a letter that he will rent one of his properties to us, but he didn't provide a lease.), I fully expected them to ask for supplementary documents. If they don't do that, surely it will get rejected.
> 
> Trying to have positive thoughts!! If I reapply, I have a very straight forward application now. I could always try appealing, but then I could be stuck here for 6 more months. I will try not to worry about that and get all of your opinions if we ever need to cross that bridge. :lalala:


J. Colton is on holiday, lol.  And most of us, I think, have what we believe are potential "holes" in our application. Many of our stories or financial situations or travel histories or (the list goes on) are not what we would think are textbook UK visa stuff according to the strict rules. When my documents were in Sheffield, my confidence was so shot after two years of this malarky (insert our version of the long, terrible, no-good, heart-wrenching immigration story that each of us here has) that I thought of reason after reason that they might look at our application and say no. But I kept coming back to the facts. The fact was that we had covered and documented each thing UKVI asked for and we would be fine. You will be fine as well. Financially over the threshold, accomodations are fine, married couple with history, etc. You're solid. Breathe, have a drink (or two)  , and know that it will be fine. 

:target: < I have no idea what that thing is on the left, but I like it!


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> Oops, I don't know how to edit posts after the fact. Sorry, about that, Joppa.
> 
> I am traveling the week of July 21, so just over 2 weeks away! Excited, but getting back a passport that matches my ticket name will reduce any stress between now and then! Of course I would LOVE to get an approval on the settlement visa too! My husband leaves for the UK on August 13 so I don't want him to leave me behind.


Hi think you just go back to the original and it gives you the option to edit. 

Am so happy you've heard I hope and pray you hear good news and can travel back with hubby


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Well after so many emails to Sheffield and UKVI, on getting home from dropping my son off from nursery i got a card that a parcel is waiting for me at the post office. I hurried with my heart racing to the post office and behold was the supporting documents of my husbands application.
> 
> Well i opened it there was all the original and some photocopies of the document.
> 
> The bank statement was there
> The applicant letter
> The sponsor letter and some other documents
> 
> Now my husband did not get a decision email or any email at all
> I checked VFS global and it still says application forwarded to BHC.
> 
> Very confused to say the least has any one experienced this or could it be that the systems has not be updated given the fact that i only just received the supporting documents
> 
> What is your take please help...


I've just screamed so loud I think the neighbours think I'm mad. Whoop whoop Nigeria application had been looked at. Am so happy you've got your docs back do hubby will hear soon. The vfs will prob change once it lands in Nigeria. 

I cannot explain how happy I am for you. Can you remind me when your documents and biometrics etc were done 

Congrats


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> I've just screamed so loud I think the neighbours think I'm mad. Whoop whoop Nigeria application had been looked at. Am so happy you've got your docs back do hubby will hear soon. The vfs will prob change once it lands in Nigeria.
> 
> I cannot explain how happy I am for you. Can you remind me when your documents and biometrics etc were done
> 
> Congrats


You made me smile..Thanks very much hoping we hear soon.

Application submitted online: 10 March 2014
Biometrics done : 11 March 2014
Documents back 04 July 2014

Well i will keep everyone posted as everything unfolds...


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I think a decision has been made and by next week your husband shld receive notification to pick up his passport... Yay more non priority movement.... Fingers crossed hopefully u get your good news next week...you could send an email to the ukvi enquiry, maybe they could give you some info.
> 
> Pannyann July still has days to go and there is movement on d non priority queue...


I can't explain how happy I am seeing a nigerian decision being made am jumping up and down like Tigger


----------



## Pannyann

:target:


HecAlas said:


> Yes Ob111 hopefully, we get a decision email. One question is it sent from Sheffield or Abuja. Because my husband went to Abuja yesterday and they said that his passport is in Sheffield not in Abuja which we left it.
> 
> After going through all the documents, i now said to myself i think they will send the passport back to Abuja and then they will notify my husband to pick up his passport.
> 
> I am even more nervous than before.
> 
> Thanks and wish everyone a quick decision.


Passport will go to Abuja and they should contact him to come pick it up 
Did they keep any copies?


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Thanks you abci, I am believing in God to perfect this and everybody that is waiting. I hope we all reunite with our love ones as soon as possible.
> 
> Good luck all


HecAlas you've given all us Nigerians a reason to smile today with your news. There is hope for us who are waiting. God will see us through I'm praying for us all to get positive answers soon so that were reunited with our loved ones


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> :target:
> 
> Passport will go to Abuja and they should contact him to come pick it up
> Did they keep any copies?


We did not include a copy, i am guessing they would have photocopied it

They kept a copy of my son Nigeria passport and sent my back. They kept the immigration entry stamp the Appendix 2, Sponsor undertaking form and some other documents too.

I am shaking got a headache...lol


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> HecAlas you've given all us Nigerians a reason to smile today with your news. There is hope for us who are waiting. God will see us through I'm praying for us all to get positive answers soon so that were reunited with our loved ones


Yes God is the ultimate...he will see us through...I know all still waiting will hear soon...Keep positive..


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> You made me smile..Thanks very much hoping we hear soon.
> 
> Application submitted online: 10 March 2014
> Biometrics done : 11 March 2014
> Documents back 04 July 2014
> 
> Well i will keep everyone posted as everything unfolds...


Thanks I'm about 3 weeks behind you.


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> We did not include a copy, i am guessing they would have photocopied it
> 
> They kept a copy of my son Nigeria passport and sent my back. They kept the immigration entry stamp the Appendix 2, Sponsor undertaking form and some other documents too.
> 
> I am shaking got a headache...lol


You will be fine Monday is just 2 days away I think it should be ready for pick up early next week prob Monday or Tuesday


----------



## kierbrooks

Well I've been waiting ten weeks now for a non-expedited fiance' (join a family member) visa. I got the 'we've received your application' email on May 1. 

My details are:

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: fiance'
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18
Date biometrics taken: don't remember
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 1
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks (95%/100%)
Date your visa was received: NOT FREAKIN YET!

So my hope was that I'd have visa in hand for my July 13th flight. The risk was I'd not have it in hand by that time and have to change/cancel my flight. I have one more week til my flight. Should I cancel/reschedule my flight NOW and assume I"ll have the visa in 3 more weeks and change my flight, or should I just wait til the last minute to change it? 

Thanks for the input!!!!


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> Hi HecAlas,
> 
> it's good as that means a decision has been made. by next week your hubby should be contacted to pick up his passport at BHC Abuja.
> It should be a good news for you and all of us waiting for sheffield


Abci what is your timeline?


----------



## HecAlas

kierbrooks said:


> Well I've been waiting ten weeks now for a non-expedited fiance' (join a family member) visa. I got the 'we've received your application' email on May 1.
> 
> My details are:
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: fiance'
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18
> Date biometrics taken: don't remember
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 1
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks (95%/100%)
> Date your visa was received: NOT FREAKIN YET!
> 
> So my hope was that I'd have visa in hand for my July 13th flight. The risk was I'd not have it in hand by that time and have to change/cancel my flight. I have one more week til my flight. Should I cancel/reschedule my flight NOW and assume I"ll have the visa in 3 more weeks and change my flight, or should I just wait til the last minute to change it?
> 
> Thanks for the input!!!!


My advice would be to email Sheffield and UKVI at the same time and explain your circumstances you never can tell.

Although they specifically state that no ticket should be purchased until you get your visa. But hopefully Sheffield responds to your email and then you can make a decision to cancel or re-schedule your flight.

The email for Sheffield is [email protected]

Hope this helps


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> My advice would be to email Sheffield and UKVI at the same time and explain your circumstances you never can tell.
> 
> Although they specifically state that no ticket should be purchased until you get your visa. But hopefully Sheffield responds to your email and then you can make a decision to cancel or re-schedule your flight.
> 
> The email for Sheffield is [email protected]
> 
> Hope this helps


HecAlas when was your last contact with Sheffield? I contacted them 2 weeks ago got a reply Wednesday saying they were very busy...


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> HecAlas when was your last contact with Sheffield? I contacted them 2 weeks ago got a reply Wednesday saying they were very busy...


Last reply was on the 2 of July 2014 and they said i should hear in the coming week. They replied to my mail instantly as if we were chatting.


----------



## abci

Pannyann said:


> Abci what is your timeline?


Took my biometrics at BHC Abuja in the month of march & my documents was received in Sheffield 02/04/2014. So I assume they should be looking at mine after Heclas.


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Last reply was on the 2 of July 2014 and they said i should hear in the coming week. They replied to my mail instantly as if we were chatting.


Did you mark it urgent?

they told me they had no idea and I should contact back in a few weeks


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> Took my biometrics at BHC Abuja in the month of march & my documents was received in Sheffield 02/04/2014. So I assume they should be looking at mine after Heclas.


Yes you should be next in line then me then Obi111. My docs reached Sheffield on 10 April


----------



## kierbrooks

HecAlas said:


> Last reply was on the 2 of July 2014 and they said i should hear in the coming week. They replied to my mail instantly as if we were chatting.


I emailed Sheffield June 19 and have not heard anything back. They said 'we'll respond within 20 days'. Yes I know they recommend not buying tickets til you hear back, but then you're guaranteed to buy an expensive one if you want to travel immediately. I bought one in advance with the hopes that they'd process it in a reasonable amount of time...perhaps I was wrong.


----------



## suziechew

Pannyann said:


> Yes you should be next in line then me then Obi111. My docs reached Sheffield on 10 April


from watching and reading this forum ,ive found that sheffield does not gift visas in order of when they were sent ,a few on here have already recieved there visas and applied after me .i think its on how straight forward your application is ,unfortunately mine cant be as ive not heard yet (mine is priority ) .although saying that i really hope u do hear back soon ,as i wish everyone on here does .the whole waiting thing is really stressing me out ,at the moment i live for this forum ,1st thing i do when i wake up ,get home from work ,is check the timelines ,its keeping me sane . rejoicing when visa's are obtained and commiserating with the ones still waiting/worrying/stressing .

here's to praying we all get to be reunited with loved ones soon . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## HecAlas

kierbrooks said:


> I emailed Sheffield June 19 and have not heard anything back. They said 'we'll respond within 20 days'. Yes I know they recommend not buying tickets til you hear back, but then you're guaranteed to buy an expensive one if you want to travel immediately. I bought one in advance with the hopes that they'd process it in a reasonable amount of time...perhaps I was wrong.


Same thing I emailed them they did not replyed, I emailed again that was when I got a reply. Be persistent they will reply in my case they did. Hope it goes well


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> Did you mark it urgent?
> 
> they told me they had no idea and I should contact back in a few weeks


Well the last email my husband sent to Sheffield yes he marked it as urgent..


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Well the last email my husband sent to Sheffield yes he marked it as urgent..


Yes I think that's only way to get a fast reply


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> from watching and reading this forum ,ive found that sheffield does not gift visas in order of when they were sent ,a few on here have already recieved there visas and applied after me .i think its on how straight forward your application is ,unfortunately mine cant be as ive not heard yet (mine is priority ) .although saying that i really hope u do hear back soon ,as i wish everyone on here does .the whole waiting thing is really stressing me out ,at the moment i live for this forum ,1st thing i do when i wake up ,get home from work ,is check the timelines ,its keeping me sane . rejoicing when visa's are obtained and commiserating with the ones still waiting/worrying/stressing .
> 
> here's to praying we all get to be reunited with loved ones soon . :fingerscrossed:


Yes they state they do them in date order but that's not the case. I do hope we all hear soon I can't believe every day for 3 months I've woken up hoping today it's me and when the post comes wandering if my docs have come back. 

My hubby and I always say ok that's another Friday over another week done maybe we will be lucky next week


----------



## Hertsfem

I'm sure they do them in date order but some are more complex than others, which would mean they don't all come out at the same time...


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> I'm sure they do them in date order but some are more complex than others, which would mean they don't all come out at the same time...


Yes your right I don't think we will ever figure out though as I guess it also depends on may factors 

I hope you hear soon


----------



## Pannyann

Am missing touch line dad and all the others from America here today I hope there all having a great independence day


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> Yes your right I don't think we will ever figure out though as I guess it also depends on may factors
> 
> I hope you hear soon


Thanks Panny, DIL's app in the process of being transferred to Pretoria for processing, then the countdown begins :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Thanks Panny, DIL's app in the process of being transferred to Pretoria for processing, then the countdown begins :fingerscrossed:


:fingerscrossed:It will be fast and the decision comes fast for her. The wait is tough somedays


----------



## Hertsfem

Does anyone know what the line through the green spot on the tracking means?


----------



## Dad

I'm new in this forum and I can feel the pain of non-priority applicants especially Nigerians who can neither upgrade nor pay for priority option. @Pannyann, Ob111, and ABCI...my thought is with you guys and My advise is that you should have faith and be positive. 
@ HecAlas, I think a decision have been made on your application as they've sent your supporting documents back. I pray they grant your partner a visa.


----------



## Hertsfem

No JUST Nigerians by a long stretch but ALL Africans and others...


----------



## salix

Pannyann said:


> Am missing touch line dad and all the others from America here today I hope there all having a great independence day


I'm here, just sitting and paying bills as I toggle back and forth to the forum.

I have planned my American 4th of July picnic/BBQ next year in England..........even if it rains! I already have a few holiday decorations tucked into my luggage to take along.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> I'm new in this forum and I can feel the pain of non-priority applicants especially Nigerians who can neither upgrade nor pay for priority option. @Pannyann, Ob111, and ABCI...my thought is with you guys and My advise is that you should have faith and be positive.
> @ HecAlas, I think a decision have been made on your application as they've sent your supporting documents back. I pray they grant your partner a visa.


Welcome to this great forum have you applied for a spouse visa. 

When your 12 or more weeks in it gets tough some days but I always believe my prayers will be heard. We are all praying for everyone on this forum as non priority has been so slow and priority had slowed a lot. 

African countries are heavily scrutinised and you need more than usual evidence. 

It's good to have another african on here. Goodluck with your application


----------



## salix

Hertsfem said:


> Does anyone know what the line through the green spot on the tracking means?


I saw your question on the other thread, it looked more to me like a tic mark, as in "completed".


----------



## Pannyann

salix said:


> I'm here, just sitting and paying bills as I toggle back and forth to the forum.
> 
> I have planned my American 4th of July picnic/BBQ next year in England..........even if it rains! I already have a few holiday decorations tucked into my luggage to take along.


Great plan for next year and taking the decorations is a great idea. You will be here for thanksgiving so you will have to make up for missing today then! More wine and good lol


----------



## Dad

Below is my timeline
Country applying from: Nigeria (Ikeja)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): April 29
Date biometrics taken: May 6
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency in Sheffield: May 9
E-mail requesting for self addressed envelope: May 15
Decision e-mail: Waiting
Date visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Joppa

Just go easy on it.
It's the day we lost one of our colonies so we have nothing to celebrate!


----------



## Hertsfem

salix said:


> I saw your question on the other thread, it looked more to me like a tic mark, as in "completed".


Well it's green for go but not a tick! it's a deffo line through. We have this on interview, added services (which we don't get) and payment which is obviously done or we would not have got this far....


----------



## Ob111

Dad said:


> Below is my timeline
> Country applying from: Nigeria (Ikeja)
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online): April 29
> Date biometrics taken: May 6
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency in Sheffield: May 9
> E-mail requesting for self addressed envelope: May 15
> Decision e-mail: Waiting
> Date visa was received: Waiting


Hello, we have the exact same timeline, including the day they asked for self addressed envelope, only diff is i applied @ lekki.... Welcome fingers crossed as we saw sum movement on non priority today, we are hoping July is our month...


----------



## Ob111

Hertsfem said:


> No JUST Nigerians by a long stretch but ALL Africans and others...


Wow... All Africans cant get priority processing... I thought they singled Nigerians out... 
But am sure ur DIL's will be fast, the rush for visas shld start slowing down from this month hopefully....


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Hello, we have the exact same timeline, including the day they asked for self addressed envelope, only diff is i applied @ lekki.... Welcome fingers crossed as we saw sum movement on non priority today, we are hoping July is our month...


That's great news your both on the same timeline. It will be great if we all hear at same time


----------



## salix

Joppa said:


> Just go easy on it.
> It's the day we lost one of our colonies so we have nothing to celebrate!


Naw, I'm not an "in your face" type of person. My new UK family loves to BBQ, so I'm sure they'll be up for a small celebration, we can just toast independence in general!


----------



## Hertsfem

Ob111 said:


> Wow... All Africans cant get priority processing... I thought they singled Nigerians out...
> But am sure ur DIL's will be fast, the rush for visas shld start slowing down from this month hopefully....


Thanks, her application is very straight forward and she ticks all the boxes so yes hope it won't take long :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Wow... All Africans cant get priority processing... I thought they singled Nigerians out...
> But am sure ur DIL's will be fast, the rush for visas shld start slowing down from this month hopefully....


I don't know if any african countries have priority fir spouse visa maybe on of the mods knows. I know Kenya don't but are quite fast at processing


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Thanks, her application is very straight forward and she ticks all the boxes so yes hope it won't take long :fingerscrossed:


Do they give you a projected time?


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> Do they give you a projected time?


Yes average 6 weeks..


----------



## Pannyann

*Ob111*

I went on to the teleperformance site and registered and account last night. Hasn't given me any info yet but there's a place where can check for returned passports it's empty at moment but I guess in few weeks it will show returned passports. 

Just needed GWF number to register. I was told about this by a member on here and also when called Abuja was advised to do this.


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> I went on to the teleperformance site and registered and account last night. Hasn't given me any info yet but there's a place where can check for returned passports it's empty at moment but I guess in few weeks it will show returned passports.
> 
> Just needed GWF number to register. I was told about this by a member on here and also when called Abuja was advised to do this.



Yes you can get the tracking on there...


----------



## Dad

Ob111 said:


> Hello, we have the exact same timeline, including the day they asked for self addressed envelope, only diff is i applied @ lekki.... Welcome fingers crossed as we saw sum movement on non priority today, we are hoping July is our month...


Wow! fingers crossed. I hope they get back to us soon. It will be interesting to see if the settlement visa application timeline is the same in all the centres in Nigeria.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> I went on to the teleperformance site and registered and account last night. Hasn't given me any info yet but there's a place where can check for returned passports it's empty at moment but I guess in few weeks it will show returned passports.
> 
> Just needed GWF number to register. I was told about this by a member on here and also when called Abuja was advised to do this.


Ok... Will register now... Thanks...


----------



## Dad

@ Pannyann and Ob111, did you get a confirmation e-mail that your supporting documents have been received apart from the e-mail requesting a self addressed envelope?


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Wow! fingers crossed. I hope they get back to us soon. It will be interesting to see if the settlement visa application timeline is the same in all the centres in Nigeria.


No it's not In previous months Abuja was fastest some months Ikeja had no data and Lekki seems to always take longer . 

It used to be good before gov website changed as you could also see how many applications there were but now they have removed that info


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> @ Pannyann and Ob111, did you get a confirmation e-mail that your supporting documents have been received apart from the e-mail requesting a self addressed envelope?


I wasn't asked for return envelope I have never had any contact from them at all they have only ever answered when I've emailed them to ask did you receive documents etc, 

Status on vfs tracking has not moved since first day when it said sent to british high commission for processing 

Did you get any updates?


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Yes you can get the tracking on there...


Am hoping so when I applied and ob111 we used a vac centre now whilst our applications have been at Sheffield it changed to tele performance when I registered and logged in there is no records yet for returned passports as it only started on Tuesday I'm hoping in some days it will become populated with return passport info


----------



## The Original Kempmeister

I've been quietly reading this thread and hoping the people who have been waiting so long get a reply soon! It's so awful being away from the one you love 

Here's our timeline...

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted: 16th June 2014
Date biometrics taken: 18th June 2014
Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 24th June 2014 via Fedex Priority.
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th June 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: N/A
Date your visa was received: Waiting

I find it interesting that my wife got the confirmation email that her documents had been received in Sheffield on a Sunday. Working weekends!?


----------



## Hertsfem

I don't know why they can't use the same system in all the countries


----------



## Pannyann

The Original Kempmeister said:


> I've been quietly reading this thread and hoping the people who have been waiting so long get a reply soon! It's so awful being away from the one you love
> 
> Here's our timeline...
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
> Date application submitted: 16th June 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 18th June 2014
> Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 24th June 2014 via Fedex Priority.
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th June 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: N/A
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> I find it interesting that my wife got the confirmation email that her documents had been received in Sheffield on a Sunday. Working weekends!?


Another person on here got their decision made email at à weekend so maybe there using weekends to catch up a little as recently they replied to me via email saying the office was very very busy 

Good-luck hope your answer comes fast


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> I don't know why they can't use the same system in all the countries


Not do I in Nigeria one centre has changed the other two will follow at a later date


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> I wasn't asked for return envelope I have never had any contact from them at all they have only ever answered when I've emailed them to ask did you receive documents etc,
> 
> Status on vfs tracking has not moved since first day when it said sent to british high commission for processing
> 
> Did you get any updates?


I didn't get confirmation e-mail from Sheffield that the supporting document was received. However, they sent an e-mail a week after sending the supporting documents requesting for a suitably sized, self-addressed pre-paid envelope to return the supporting documents to me once a decision has been made on my husband's application.

I sent an e-mail to them earlier this week requesting the status of my husband's application but didn't hear back from them.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> I didn't get confirmation e-mail from Sheffield that the supporting document was received. However, they sent an e-mail a week after sending the supporting documents requesting for a suitably sized, self-addressed pre-paid envelope to return the supporting documents to me once a decision has been made on my husband's application.
> 
> I sent an e-mail to them earlier this week requesting the status of my husband's application but didn't hear back from them.


They have slowed down on email responses it was a fe days hen a week the last time I contacted them took 13 working days to reply and just said they were busy. HecAlas that heard today applied about a month before me am glad she had finally been attended too but she didn't get a decision made email the docs were returned. For Nigerians the communication is poor


----------



## thesmokies

Touchline Dad said:


> Anyone heard from The Smokies? I think they are next in line of the Non Priorities unless they pulled the trigger and upgraded.
> 
> I do appreciate the thoughts guys, thanks so much.:laugh:


I just got home from my trip and my husband is on his way back to the UK. I have not upgraded yet still waiting


----------



## Touchline Dad

*OK Thanks*



thesmokies said:


> I just got home from my trip and my husband is on his way back to the UK. I have not upgraded yet still waiting


Gotta be this coming week. Have a good weekend-:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ZJ88

Dad said:


> I didn't get confirmation e-mail from Sheffield that the supporting document was received. However, they sent an e-mail a week after sending the supporting documents requesting for a suitably sized, self-addressed pre-paid envelope to return the supporting documents to me once a decision has been made on my husband's application.
> 
> I sent an e-mail to them earlier this week requesting the status of my husband's application but didn't hear back from them.


So they requested more documents from you? I just emailed them some supporting documents and am worried because it's been four days and I had no confirmation. I hope to hear next week.


----------



## aero

Its been more than a month after I submitted my UK spouse visa application. Normally, about 80% of settlement decisions here in Dhaka, Bangladesh are given with 30 days. I received the following e-mail after asking for an update for my spouse visa application. 

Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas & Immigrations (UKVI)
international enquiry service.

I would like to confirm you that your application has been received and
currently assessed by one of our entry clearance officers. Once the
decision is finalised you are going to be contacted with a notification of
immigration decision (outcome of visa application).

Can anyone tell me how long does it take for an entry clearance officer to assess an application ? Or in other words when I expect to hear from them after receiving this e-mail ?

Thanks


----------



## Hertsfem

There is no set time as it depends on the specific application


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Gotta be this coming week. Have a good weekend-:fingerscrossed:


Am praying that you and the smokies hear this coming week


----------



## Pannyann

Hope everyone has a nice weekend and here's to hoping next week Sheffield gives us some more decisions a nice mix of non priority and priority would be good so that we can all spend the summer in UK with our famillies


----------



## grasshopper33

The Original Kempmeister said:


> I've been quietly reading this thread and hoping the people who have been waiting so long get a reply soon! It's so awful being away from the one you love
> 
> Here's our timeline...
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted: 16th June 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 18th June 2014
> Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 24th June 2014 via Fedex Priority.
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th June 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: N/A
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> I find it interesting that my wife got the confirmation email that her documents had been received in Sheffield on a Sunday. Working weekends!?


I was wondering how you were doing.  Yey! It will be on its way soon! :clap2:


----------



## hightensionwire

Has anyone received a visa, or been emailed that a decision was made regarding their visas this past week?


----------



## The Original Kempmeister

grasshopper33 said:


> I was wondering how you were doing.  Yey! It will be on its way soon! :clap2:


I was wondering how YOU were doing haha I sent you a pm a while back 

I hope you're right! Of course we're both fretting, worrying it's going to be refused  The days go so slow when you're waiting! Although I did get to see the 4th July fireworks via Skype last night in Chicago  Amazing!

How are you finding England!? :whoo:


----------



## ladyjujubee

I was just wondering if anyone might be able to tell me what this means. I emailed the UKVI enquiry service just for an update. I got a response back saying that there had been no update since June 11th. They then asked that I submit this information: my full name, type of applivation, VAC address, VAC date of appointment, nationality, and passport number. They said they would need all of that to enquire further. Has anyone else gotten an email like that? I'm not exactly sure what it means. I did just upgrade to priority and received a confirmation from Sheffield about that on June 30th. Maybe that has something to do with it. If anyone could shed some light on that I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ~Z~

The Original Kempmeister said:


> I've been quietly reading this thread and hoping the people who have been waiting so long get a reply soon! It's so awful being away from the one you love
> 
> Here's our timeline...
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted: 16th June 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 18th June 2014
> Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 24th June 2014 via Fedex Priority.
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th June 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: N/A
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> I find it interesting that my wife got the confirmation email that her documents had been received in Sheffield on a Sunday. Working weekends!?


You're rollin on about the same timeline as us, give or take a day. I got my confirmation email on a sunday too.


----------



## kierbrooks

kierbrooks said:


> Well I've been waiting ten weeks now for a non-expedited fiance' (join a family member) visa. I got the 'we've received your application' email on May 1.
> 
> My details are:
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: fiance'
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18
> Date biometrics taken: don't remember
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 1
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks (95%/100%)
> Date your visa was received: NOT FREAKIN YET!
> 
> So my hope was that I'd have visa in hand for my July 13th flight. The risk was I'd not have it in hand by that time and have to change/cancel my flight. I have one more week til my flight. Should I cancel/reschedule my flight NOW and assume I"ll have the visa in 3 more weeks and change my flight, or should I just wait til the last minute to change it?
> 
> Thanks for the input!!!!


Hey all I'm just reviving this as it's several pages back now. Any more info from anyone? Insight? Even if Sheffield emails me today or tomorrow or early in the week, can I even expect to receive my documents in Indiana before Friday July 11 or Saturday July 12? :wacko:


----------



## pydbl

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Tier-2 general
Date application submitted: June 2nd, 2014
Date biometrics taken: June 5th, 2014
Date documents were sent to *New York Consulate* on June 6th, 2014.
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 10th 2014
Office location processing your visa: New York
Date your visa was received: June 23rd, 2014


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

Is it more expensive to change your flight at the last minute? If it is I'd go ahead and change it. It seems that Sheffield is bogged down with the backlog of passports and the summer rush. Considering that you have the timeline 12-24 weeks it could be three more months. Or you could try to bump it up with priority, but you may still have to change your flight. 

I hope you hear something soon. We upgraded last Tuesday and hope to hear something by July 16th.


----------



## SushiMonster

kierbrooks said:


> Hey all I'm just reviving this as it's several pages back now. Any more info from anyone? Insight? Even if Sheffield emails me today or tomorrow or early in the week, can I even expect to receive my documents in Indiana before Friday July 11 or Saturday July 12? :wacko:


Several people got their packages back 2-3 days after getting the email saying a decision had been made. So if they make a decision by Wed it might be possible. I don't think you would get it on Saturday most shippers charge a lot more for Saturday delivery and you have to request it.

Wishing you good luck. :fingerscrossed:

Hoping for a lot of emails from Sheffield on Monday!


----------



## suziechew

kierbrooks said:


> Hey all I'm just reviving this as it's several pages back now. Any more info from anyone? Insight? Even if Sheffield emails me today or tomorrow or early in the week, can I even expect to receive my documents in Indiana before Friday July 11 or Saturday July 12? :wacko:


i know from experience that it is expensive to change a flight cost us £150 to change my fiance's and the thing with you is ,when should you change it too .  As it could be a while yet before u get a reply ,i certainly hope its sooner rather than later . 

i am also coming up to a deadline ,with the wedding date ,ill have to change it ,if we dont get a reply soon .Lucky its only £10 to change ,alot cheaper than a flight .if i was you i would certainly get in touch with sheffield ,fingers crossed that you get a speedy reply . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maegantee

Hi guys!

I hope you're all hanging in there.. Praying for each one of you every single day. I can't imagine the struggle, but just know you have a lot of people behind you and cheering you on!!

I arrived this morning and I'm now enjoying time with my husband-to-be! It's so crazy to be in the UK and to know this is your new 'home'  but it's so great!

Still keen on the meetup in the fall! It would be nice to hear your stories and what it's like coping with being an expat! It's nice to have people to lean on as we continue this long process of immigration.

Hang in there.. Xx


----------



## Siclhu_

maegantee said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I hope you're all hanging in there.. Praying for each one of you every single day. I can't imagine the struggle, but just know you have a lot of people behind you and cheering you on!!
> 
> I arrived this morning and I'm now enjoying time with my husband-to-be! It's so crazy to be in the UK and to know this is your new 'home'  but it's so great!
> 
> Still keen on the meetup in the fall! It would be nice to hear your stories and what it's like coping with being an expat! It's nice to have people to lean on as we continue this long process of immigration.
> 
> Hang in there.. Xx


Maegantee so nice to read your post and find out that you are already in UK soil!!! Glad you make it to the other side!! The best is yet to come!!! :tea: So happy for you, and thanks for the prayers!!!!


----------



## Pannyann

maegantee said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I hope you're all hanging in there.. Praying for each one of you every single day. I can't imagine the struggle, but just know you have a lot of people behind you and cheering you on!!
> 
> I arrived this morning and I'm now enjoying time with my husband-to-be! It's so crazy to be in the UK and to know this is your new 'home'  but it's so great!
> 
> Still keen on the meetup in the fall! It would be nice to hear your stories and what it's like coping with being an expat! It's nice to have people to lean on as we continue this long process of immigration.
> 
> Hang in there.. Xx


Glad you arrived her safe and enjoying time with your family. Thanks for your prayers am praying we all hear soon.


----------



## grasshopper33

The Original Kempmeister said:


> I was wondering how YOU were doing haha I sent you a pm a while back
> 
> I hope you're right! Of course we're both fretting, worrying it's going to be refused  The days go so slow when you're waiting! Although I did get to see the 4th July fireworks via Skype last night in Chicago  Amazing!
> 
> How are you finding England!? :whoo:



I love being home, it's such a relief! To me, Dorset is one of the most beautiful places in the world. And this is the first time we've been together without a separation date looming over our heads. What a difference that makes, knowing we're together for good. 

And you are so right, when I was waiting for the decision the days were excruciatingly long. You two will be together soon! eace:


----------



## Dad

maegantee said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I hope you're all hanging in there.. Praying for each one of you every single day. I can't imagine the struggle, but just know you have a lot of people behind you and cheering you on!!
> 
> I arrived this morning and I'm now enjoying time with my husband-to-be! It's so crazy to be in the UK and to know this is your new 'home'  but it's so great!
> 
> Still keen on the meetup in the fall! It would be nice to hear your stories and what it's like coping with being an expat! It's nice to have people to lean on as we continue this long process of immigration.
> 
> Hang in there.. Xx


I wish you the best in your new home.


----------



## The Original Kempmeister

grasshopper33 said:


> I love being home, it's such a relief! To me, Dorset is one of the most beautiful places in the world. And this is the first time we've been together without a separation date looming over our heads. What a difference that makes, knowing we're together for good.
> 
> And you are so right, when I was waiting for the decision the days were excruciatingly long. You two will be together soon! eace:


SO happy you're loving England! You're in one of the most beautiful you could be too! I can't wait for the day when there's no time limit, just knowing it's forever!

Have fun!


----------



## Ob111

Hey all, hope we all had a lovely weekend, i read it on the news families have to spend birthdays with their kids via skype, i experienced it Today, my husband had to sing n wish his daughter a happy birthday through skype, my daughter did nt understand and kept saying when is daddy coming? It was nt d best but we made do with what we had. Soooo a big shout out to skype n FaceTime God bless the people that created this medium of communication... And am praying for more movement from sheffield.....


----------



## helpmeplz

Skype + FaceTime is all I've had to use too. Prayer is all we have, it's a shame that people's lives are on hold because of this rule.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Hey all, hope we all had a lovely weekend, i read it on the news families have to spend birthdays with their kids via skype, i experienced it Today, my husband had to sing n wish his daughter a happy birthday through skype, my daughter did nt understand and kept saying when is daddy coming? It was nt d best but we made do with what we had. Soooo a big shout out to skype n FaceTime God bless the people that created this medium of communication... And am praying for more movement from sheffield.....


Yep skype is a godsend for stayin in touch. Happy birthday to your daughter x am also praying we get some good results this week


----------



## suziechew

Ob111 said:


> Hey all, hope we all had a lovely weekend, i read it on the news families have to spend birthdays with their kids via skype, i experienced it Today, my husband had to sing n wish his daughter a happy birthday through skype, my daughter did nt understand and kept saying when is daddy coming? It was nt d best but we made do with what we had. Soooo a big shout out to skype n FaceTime God bless the people that created this medium of communication... And am praying for more movement from sheffield.....


yep i dont know what id do without skype ,once my internet went down for 3 days ive never been so upset ,phone calls not the same ,seeing somone is so much better ,i drag my fiance around the house on the laptop showing him stuff ive been doing ,getting his imput ,sharing screens ,so we can watch movies together just loads of stuff that makes being seperated that little bit easier . 

heres hoping for a productive week at sheffield ,may we all get some good news x 
:cheer2::fingerscrossed::cheer2:


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> yep i dont know what id do without skype ,once my internet went down for 3 days ive never been so upset ,phone calls not the same ,seeing somone is so much better ,i drag my fiance around the house on the laptop showing him stuff ive been doing ,getting his imput ,sharing screens ,so we can watch movies together just loads of stuff that makes being seperated that little bit easier .
> 
> heres hoping for a productive week at sheffield ,may we all get some good news x
> :cheer2::fingerscrossed::cheer2:


I pray this waiting and distance is soon over for all of us. As I go to sleep tonight I think the same as every Sunday maybe this week I will be lucky :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Siclhu_

Pannyann said:


> I pray this waiting and distance is soon over for all of us. As I go to sleep tonight I think the same as every Sunday maybe this week I will be lucky :fingerscrossed:


The pain my heart feels everyday waiting for something that doesn't arrive...only the people on this forum and God can understand.....I feel so powerless...so lack of strength....I honestly don't know how I have been able to make it this far! By His mercy!!
Im sure this week will bring rest and refreshing to many of us!!! ray::first:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Me neither*



Siclhu_ said:


> The pain my heart feels everyday waiting for something that doesn't arrive...only the people on this forum and God can understand.....I feel so powerless...so lack of strength....I honestly don't know how I have been able to make it this far! By His mercy!!
> Im sure this week will bring rest and refreshing to many of us!!! ray::first:


Hang in there my friend. You are totally right about only the people here can really understand the feelings that we feel. If there is a silver lining, I feel we will all not let the 
trivial things bother us in the future; only the things which truly matter. Tomorrow is another day! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Siclhu_

Touchline Dad said:


> Hang in there my friend. You are totally right about only the people here can really understand the feelings that we feel. If there is a silver lining, I feel we will all not let the
> trivial things bother us in the future; only the things which truly matter. Tomorrow is another day! :fingerscrossed:


Thank you Touchline Dad for your words, they help a lot!! It's good to know we are not alone in this journey!!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Anytime*



Siclhu_ said:


> Thank you Touchline Dad for your words, they help a lot!! It's good to know we are not alone in this journey!!


No we are not. If you look at the stats, there are over 200 people who are watching the Forum anonymously, as well as the 40 or so members. We will all make it through, God willing. I just think philosophically that July 4th was a bad day for the UK to grant Visas for
us Americans anyway..


----------



## rinny

I wonder how many non-priority people are ahead of me? 

I applied at the end of May and they received my package the first week of June. :ranger:.


----------



## keemnal

My application has been put on hold (as of July 1) and any email I've sent to them since has not been responded to.. it's the most frustrating thing  Looks like I will need to withdraw and reapply - but goodness knows when I'll get a confirmation that my documents have been sent back!!


----------



## centralchic99

Hi everyone!! Hope we all had a safe and happy 4th!
I am tracking my VISA and it will be here tomorrow by noon!! I have my flight booked Wednesday night. Will be in Stevenage with my husband by Thursday afternoon. Can't believe it is actually happening. He has planned a welcome party Sunday with friends and family! I will post my timeline soon!! 
I can't say for sure if it was the upgrade or not..my mother-in-law also sent several letters to the local MP and got fairly quick responses. I would upgrade again if I had to. 
Good luck to everyone still waiting. I know it's hard and I am sending positive vibes to wherever you are!! Hang in there!!


----------



## kierbrooks

centralchic99 said:


> My application was rec'vd in Sheffield on May 10th. I should have done priority from the beginning but I started my application in April and there wasn't this huge backlog...or we weren't aware of it. I upgraded today so I am hoping since mine has been there for over a month we will see some movement.


Well I guess that's good news for me?! I got the email confirmation that my application was received as of May 1. I have not upgraded and don't currently plan to do so, but perhaps in your case it was helpful!!! You certainly got in line ahead of me ;-) Hopefully I'm not far behind!

Either way CONGRATS TO YOU!!!


----------



## Pannyann

Woke up to an email on the back of one I sent them a week ago from FAQ saying that the application is being processed and I will hear by SMS or email when it's at the visa centre, I'm not getting excited by this news as they have told me this before then I called them at £1.37 a minute to be told its in a queue also Sheffield told me three days back it's in a queue and they can't give any idea when it will be dealt with. 

By gods grace I would be happy if their email was right however there replies have been so random in the past. 

Wishing everyone waiting good luck that we get some more decisions as we start this new week


----------



## montanesca

Dear all, i don't know if anyone of you experienced this problem. 

A little intro: on June the 30th i had my biometrics appointment for an EEA Family Permit, documents submitted, biometrics taken, and from the next day until Friday (July the 4th), the status of the application remained unchanged. Appointment, Documentation nor Biometrics were marked green. But, since Friday i cannot even track my application. The link doesn't exist. I don't know why is that, but from couple of people online and live i heard that this is usually a sign that they had lost the documents... 

I applied for an EEA Family Permit from Skopje, Macedonia.


----------



## kierbrooks

montanesca said:


> ... were marked green...


Sorry to jump in here for a second, but what are these green dots I'm reading about? Is it on the VISA4UK site? Thank you, JD


----------



## montanesca

kierbrooks said:


> Sorry to jump in here for a second, but what are these green dots I'm reading about? Is it on the VISA4UK site? Thank you, JD


It is on the Teleperformance site, it is a commercial company that works with UK Visas and Immigration (UKVI) to provide services to people applying for visas for the United Kingdom. There after registering and payment, you can track your application. Which i cannot do since Friday. 

Someone earlier in this thread had posted a picture of how it looks like. Go back a few pages, you will find it.


----------



## Hertsfem

I have been able to access the tracking this morning


----------



## montanesca

montanesca said:


> Dear all, i don't know if anyone of you experienced this problem.
> 
> A little intro: on June the 30th i had my biometrics appointment for an EEA Family Permit, documents submitted, biometrics taken, and from the next day until Friday (July the 4th), the status of the application remained unchanged. Appointment, Documentation nor Biometrics were marked green. But, since Friday i cannot even track my application. The link doesn't exist. I don't know why is that, but from couple of people online and live i heard that this is usually a sign that they had lost the documents...
> 
> I applied for an EEA Family Permit from Skopje, Macedonia.


I would also like to note that i tried opening the page with different browsers, so it is not a problem of that sort.


----------



## makUK

Hi! Tracking of the application is not available from teleperformance when applying from Skopje. Earlier it was possible to click the button on their web site and what you got was "attend the appointment" although I had attended the appointment 6 weeks ago. But now the button that wasn't working doesn't exist anymore  Only way you can find out how far your application is, in the process, is by email to ukvi and expect quick response. 
Last person that had applied from skopje and posted here on this forum got her visa in 8 weeks and she mentioned that you get no info during the process you only wait for the passport to be brought to your home.


----------



## ajicoiom

Hi all,

I've been following this forum for a little while and it's been somewhat comforting to read through everyone else's experiences on here, knowing that what we're currently going through is not unusual and generally nothing to worry about.

As I've been reading all your stories for the last few weeks, I thought it would only be fair for me to share our timeline:

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted: 28 May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 11 June 2014
Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 16 June 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Fedex delivered 18 June 2014, e-mail confirmation 21 June 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: N/A (but see below for % stats for June)
Date your visa was received: Not yet

As a background to our situation, I'm a British Citizen in the Isle of Man, a crown dependency and my wife is a US citizen. The UK looks after the visa process for the Isle of Man so, it's much the same as the UK process with an added step whereby, once they've reviewed and approved the application, they send the application to the Isle of Man immigration office for an additional approval (additional processing time!)

I'm hoping that we'll get a response sometime next week, given that 74% of applications in June were processed in under 15 business days and we've paid for priority but, I know things don't usually work like that and with the added Manx authorisation required, I'm sure it'll take a little longer!

I don't know if anyone else has posted this already but, the June settlement visa stats for United States applicants are as follows:

*Settlement*
Most applications are processed within 60 days.
% of applications decided within
2 days	1%	
3 days	8%	
5 days	18%	
10 days	45%	
15 days	74%	
30 days	80%	
60 days	96%	
90 days	98%	
120 days 99%

Here's hoping for a quick resolution and reunion with loved ones for all on here!


----------



## Pannyann

rinny said:


> I wonder how many non-priority people are ahead of me?
> 
> I applied at the end of May and they received my package the first week of June. :ranger:.


They received my docs early April and am still waiting


----------



## Pannyann

Anyone had any news today?


----------



## Pannyann

*HecAlas*

Hi did you get any vfs update on the passport yet?


----------



## Pallykin

*Not the June stats*



ajicoiom said:


> I don't know if anyone else has posted this already but, the June settlement visa stats for United States applicants are as follows:
> 
> *Settlement*
> Most applications are processed within 60 days.
> % of applications decided within
> 2 days	1%
> 3 days	8%
> 5 days	18%
> 10 days	45%
> 15 days	74%
> 30 days	80%
> 60 days	96%
> 90 days	98%
> 120 days 99%


These look like the May stats. The June stats should be posted in the coming week or so.

It would be interesting to know the situations of the 1% of people being decided within 2 days. Wouldn't it be nice to have an application that squeaky clean?

It still seems like these numbers represent the decision time from when the ECO starts assessing an application, and does not include the wait. But then I am a bit cynical...


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> Hi did you get any vfs update on the passport yet?


No I have not. My husband has not received a text either. I emailed UKVI no response. Dont know how long this will be now.


----------



## Pallykin

Pannyann said:


> Anyone had any news today?


Pannyann, I was just looking at the visa processing times for the three locations in Nigeria, and noticed a big difference between Lekki and the other two locations. Where was your application sent?

I'd like to know what they do with the applications between 30 and 60 days, when none seem to be approved...


----------



## Hertsfem

Pallykin said:


> Pannyann, I was just looking at the visa processing times for the three locations in Nigeria, and noticed a big difference between Lekki and the other two locations. Where was your application sent?
> 
> I'd like to know what they do with the applications between 30 and 60 days, when none seem to be approved...


It says "within" 30 or 60 days lol


----------



## jonholmes92

ajicoiom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been following this forum for a little while and it's been somewhat comforting to read through everyone else's experiences on here, knowing that what we're currently going through is not unusual and generally nothing to worry about.
> 
> As I've been reading all your stories for the last few weeks, I thought it would only be fair for me to share our timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted: 28 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 11 June 2014
> Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 16 June 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Fedex delivered 18 June 2014, e-mail confirmation 21 June 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: N/A (but see below for % stats for June)
> Date your visa was received: Not yet
> 
> As a background to our situation, I'm a British Citizen in the Isle of Man, a crown dependency and my wife is a US citizen. The UK looks after the visa process for the Isle of Man so, it's much the same as the UK process with an added step whereby, once they've reviewed and approved the application, they send the application to the Isle of Man immigration office for an additional approval (additional processing time!)


Oooh! I'm from Jersey (also a crown dependency) so I'll be watching your timeline haha. Me and my US fiancee are applying for a priority fiancee visa in August; hoping to get it by the end of September. Looking on the forum Priorities have been looking to take up to 4 weeks because of the issues at Sheffield so I figured I'd add an extra two weeks due to it having to be sent to our local governments.

All the best though!


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> No I have not. My husband has not received a text either. I emailed UKVI no response. Dont know how long this will be now.


Maybe email Sheffield as urgent asking if it's been sent back yet? If they say yes then it should be at Abuja. I find UKVI so random with their answers. The tracking for nigerian applicants really is very poor


----------



## Pannyann

Pallykin said:


> Pannyann, I was just looking at the visa processing times for the three locations in Nigeria, and noticed a big difference between Lekki and the other two locations. Where was your application sent?
> 
> I'd like to know what they do with the applications between 30 and 60 days, when none seem to be approved...


We applied through Lekki it could be that Lekki is longer because all visa including tourist go to sheffield from Lekki whereby Abuja and Ikeja just send settlement to Sheffield. I don't think they even begin to look at the Nigerian ones prior to that the people I know have waited over 60 days closer to 90 even when Sheffield has not been busy. No priority option poor communication and very long processing times is what were facing. If I hadn't contacted Shefgield we would have had no communication from the day biometrics are taken when you get an update saying application forwarded to british high commission. Even our tourist visa before sat at vfs for 2 weeks nobody ever informed us every time my husband went they wanted money ie a bribe to see if it was back. When I turned up I walked it in got it. 

The vfs centre has changed to tele performance but they have not even èmailed applicants to tell them. Infact when husband went there they had no idea and that was a few days before the change occurred.


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> It says "within" 30 or 60 days lol


It's a joke am over 60 days and last week they told me have no idea when they will reach my application as they are so busy. Can't wait to see this months figures when they come out.


----------



## ajicoiom

Pallykin said:


> These look like the May stats. The June stats should be posted in the coming week or so.


Apologies! You're right - it is the stats for May. I'm thinking that the June timeline will be a little longer, given all the issues with the passport office and the visa guys being drafted in to help sort out the backlog!



Pallykin said:


> It would be interesting to know the situations of the 1% of people being decided within 2 days. Wouldn't it be nice to have an application that squeaky clean?


Ha yeah! Something tells me that the ones processed within two days are already forgone conclusions! It only says there's been a decision made, not that they've been accepted though. Perhaps they count ones sent in on the back of a napkin saying "Giz a visa!"



Pallykin said:


> It still seems like these numbers represent the decision time from when the ECO starts assessing an application, and does not include the wait. But then I am a bit cynical...


Definitely agree! I'm almost certain it starts from the time they start looking at it - so, the e-mail they send confirming receipt is where I've started counting from!


----------



## ajicoiom

jonholmes92 said:


> Oooh! I'm from Jersey (also a crown dependency) so I'll be watching your timeline haha. Me and my US fiancee are applying for a priority fiancee visa in August; hoping to get it by the end of September. Looking on the forum Priorities have been looking to take up to 4 weeks because of the issues at Sheffield so I figured I'd add an extra two weeks due to it having to be sent to our local governments.
> 
> All the best though!


Finally, another islander! When we started the process, I was scouring the forums, trying to find someone from here, Jersey or Guernsey to see what their experience was and the only post I found, turned out to be my wife asking the question!

Presumably it's the same process for you guys? Apply for Visa with UK, then get approved by Jersey immigration office?

Best of luck with it all!


----------



## jonholmes92

ajicoiom said:


> Finally, another islander! When we started the process, I was scouring the forums, trying to find someone from here, Jersey or Guernsey to see what their experience was and the only post I found, turned out to be my wife asking the question!
> 
> Presumably it's the same process for you guys? Apply for Visa with UK, then get approved by Jersey immigration office?
> 
> Best of luck with it all!


I know right! I was going through the forum just hoping I'd see someone who's been through/doing the process under the same circumstance. So yay! Haha and yes we have to go through Sheffield for it to be forwarded to the States of Jersey (I'm secretly thinking it might be quicker because all they have to do in Sheffield is forward the case to our governments where we don't have nearly as much traffic as the guys in the UK but I think that's just being hopeful haha).

Is Isle of Man under the post-July 2012 rules or are you still on the old one like over here? If you know, just curious.


----------



## superdiana

*Lies LIES!*



Pannyann said:


> Anyone had any news today?


Even though they said they were going to review my application on Friday and send me a Fedex tracking number, I have not heard anything  I will give it another day before I start harassing them again.


----------



## ajicoiom

jonholmes92 said:


> I know right! I was going through the forum just hoping I'd see someone who's been through/doing the process under the same circumstance. So yay! Haha and yes we have to go through Sheffield for it to be forwarded to the States of Jersey (I'm secretly thinking it might be quicker because all they have to do in Sheffield is forward the case to our governments where we don't have nearly as much traffic as the guys in the UK but I think that's just being hopeful haha).
> 
> Is Isle of Man under the post-July 2012 rules or are you still on the old one like over here? If you know, just curious.


The honest answer is, I'm not sure! When I contacted the immigration office here, they just told me to follow all the requirements that the UKBA set out, specifically mentioning that I should take care to include appropriate evidence for the financial requirement, which would suggest post July 2012 rules.

However, your question got me curious and I had a quick look at the legislation that's passed surrounding immigration on the IoM and noted that, aside from a few minor amendments to visitors, travel bans and suspicious civil partnerships, the last real update to the order was in 2011. Curious!

I guess they just like to use the catch-all though, as posted on the Isle of Man Government's immigration website: "...if they need a visa for the United Kingdom they will need a visa for the Isle of Man."


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> Maybe email Sheffield as urgent asking if it's been sent back yet? If they say yes then it should be at Abuja. I find UKVI so random with their answers. The tracking for nigerian applicants really is very poor


I emailed UKVI no response that was yesterday. I will email Sheffield and see just fed up with them to be honest. The UKVI FAQ is just a waste of tax payers money honestly. I will see how this week plays out. Wish everyone still waiting the best for this week.


----------



## saeid7p

It is Istanbul visa processing time

Settlement
Number of days to process application	
3 days	5 days	10 days	15 days	30 days	60 days	90 days	120 days

2% ' 6% ' 12% ' 13% ' 76% ' 88% ' 89% ' 90%

*IT IS NOT GOOD
*


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> I emailed UKVI no response that was yesterday. I will email Sheffield and see just fed up with them to be honest. The UKVI FAQ is just a waste of tax payers money honestly. I will see how this week plays out. Wish everyone still waiting the best for this week.


They are a waste of time like I said they sent me an email saying it was under process but Sheffield said mine hadn't been looked at and they had no idea when it would be. 

They have made you wait so long when you got your docs back how many weeks were you? 16? 

Don't wait too long they have made the decision and if you get a emàil from Sheffield saying it's been sent back to Naija send the email to hubby if he goes with it he will get his passport back faster. 

You've waited long enough!


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> Even though they said they were going to review my application on Friday and send me a Fedex tracking number, I have not heard anything  I will give it another day before I start harassing them again.


So sorry it's not good why can't they go ahead and do it as they said!


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> They are a waste of time like I said they sent me an email saying it was under process but Sheffield said mine hadn't been looked at and they had no idea when it would be.
> 
> They have made you wait so long when you got your docs back how many weeks were you? 16?
> 
> Don't wait too long they have made the decision and if you get a emàil from Sheffield saying it's been sent back to Naija send the email to hubby if he goes with it he will get his passport back faster.
> 
> You've waited long enough!


To be honest I keep doubting myself if a decision has being made but then I think to myself the documents would have not be sent back if it has not. I will email Sheffield and see what happens. 16weeks and counting terrible to say the least. Thanks pannyann


----------



## suziechew

superdiana said:


> Even though they said they were going to review my application on Friday and send me a Fedex tracking number, I have not heard anything  I will give it another day before I start harassing them again.


if its any help at all i agree with a post written a few weeks ago ,im sorry but cant remember who ,they said that it seems to be tues/wed/thurs seem to be the days they give out emails/visas ,and i have to say been watching closely ever since and it does seem to be that way ,so fingers crossed u hear tomorrow ,infact fingers crossed we all hear this week .!!! :boink:


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> To be honest I keep doubting myself if a decision has being made but then I think to myself the documents would have not be sent back if it has not. I will email Sheffield and see what happens. 16weeks and counting terrible to say the least. Thanks pannyann


Please don't doubt yourself they wouldn't have sent the docs back without the decision made. I don't think I will hear till after the summer. 

Stay strong the wait will soon be over


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> if its any help at all i agree with a post written a few weeks ago ,im sorry but cant remember who ,they said that it seems to be tues/wed/thurs seem to be the days they give out emails/visas ,and i have to say been watching closely ever since and it does seem to be that way ,so fingers crossed u hear tomorrow ,infact fingers crossed we all hear this week .!!! :boink:


I think your right I have also seen this pattern over the last fee weeks and I've noticed they always replied my emails on these days. 

Maybe tomorrow will bring us all some news from Sheffield, courier services and application centres.


----------



## vtor41

Finally, some other applicants with my same timeline and for Isle of Man as well. Here's is mine:

2014---USA citizen
June 17 shipped all docs using fedex to Sheffield
June 19 fedex tracking said docs were delivered
June 21 email received from ukba @ Sheffield that the application has been received and confirming the priority service

Thanks to all who contribute in this forum for all the helpful info.


----------



## ajicoiom

vtor41 said:


> Finally, some other applicants with my same timeline and for Isle of Man as well. Here's is mine:
> 
> 2014---USA citizen
> June 17 shipped all docs using fedex to Sheffield
> June 19 fedex tracking said docs were delivered
> June 21 email received from ukba @ Sheffield that the application has been received and confirming the priority service
> 
> Thanks to all who contribute in this forum for all the helpful info.


Are you moving to the Isle of Man too?


----------



## vtor41

ajicoiom said:


> Are you moving to the Isle of Man too?


Yes, I am. My husband is Manx, and you?


----------



## kierbrooks

Rant deleted.


----------



## acklovebug

ajicoiom said:


> Are you moving to the Isle of Man too?


I have the exact same schedule as you. Good luck. This forum is a godsend


----------



## andrealopez

*Eea family permit*

Hi everyone!

I am from Colombia and I have submitted the EEA Family permit on June 17th. I am pretty worried and sad due to I don't know if my visa has been refused. I have received two e-mails: The first one said that my documents were studied and then that they have been given to an officer. 

This afternoon, July 7th,I received and e-mail that my application has been processed and "Your application is ready for collection.

If you have paid for the DHL service, it will arrive in the next few days."

Do you know if it means that my visa has been rejected? I have applied twice before to a tourist and student visa to the UK and I always got the positive answer on my e-mail. Furthermore, I thought I would get an interview but the Embassy never called or contacted me to do so. 

Thank you so much!

I am pretty worried and I still have to wait two days more to pick up my documents to the Embassy 

Have a great week!


----------



## Siclhu_

andrealopez said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am from Colombia and I have submitted the EEA Family permit on June 17th. I am pretty worried and sad due to I don't know if my visa has been refused. I have received two e-mails: The first one said that my documents were studied and then that they have been given to an officer.
> 
> This afternoon, July 7th,I received and e-mail that my application has been processed and "Your application is ready for collection.
> 
> If you have paid for the DHL service, it will arrive in the next few days."
> 
> Do you know if it means that my visa has been rejected? I have applied twice before to a tourist and student visa to the UK and I always got the positive answer on my e-mail. Furthermore, I thought I would get an interview but the Embassy never called or contacted me to do so.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> I am pretty worried and I still have to wait two days more to pick up my documents to the Embassy
> 
> Have a great week!


Hello....usually they don't say whether you got it or not....and you'll have to wait till you get your documents to find out. However....dont worry....Im sure it is positive news..if everything was fine...and you collected all the necessary documentation!!!
All the best!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

Come on Sheffield please hand out some decisions today next week you could get very busy if the court hearing on income threshold changes there will be many more visas to issue. 

Wishing us all good luck


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Come on Sheffield please hand out some decisions today next week you could get very busy if the court hearing on income threshold changes there will be many more visas to issue.
> 
> Wishing us all good luck


I hope sooo, but i think cause of the Court Decision on Friday, they will stall A bit.... Hopefully they can try to reach a middle ground, all this talk of them appealing to the Supreme Court.

I wonder why they are fighting it this much, people on spouse visa cant claim benefits for 5years anyway. Which i think is the one single thing in their rules that makes sense. Well wishing everyone good luck......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I hope sooo, but i think cause of the Court Decision on Friday, they will stall A bit.... Hopefully they can try to reach a middle ground, all this talk of them appealing to the Supreme Court.
> 
> I wonder why they are fighting it this much, people on spouse visa cant claim benefits for 5years anyway. Which i think is the one single thing in their rules that makes sense. Well wishing everyone good luck......:fingerscrossed:


They will fight this because a lot of election manifesto is on lower immigration rates. I do think they will appeal which could be up to a years wait and by then the general election will have taken place. 

They could be slow because of this but I guess also they gotta get there service standards met to. I have passed 60 working days and am now passed 13 weeks since biometrics were taken. The wait is becoming unbearable


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> Come on Sheffield please hand out some decisions today next week you could get very busy if the court hearing on income threshold changes there will be many more visas to issue.
> 
> Wishing us all good luck



Is the decision due out this Friday or next?


----------



## suziechew

Ob111 said:


> I hope sooo, but i think cause of the Court Decision on Friday, they will stall A bit.... Hopefully they can try to reach a middle ground, all this talk of them appealing to the Supreme Court.
> 
> I wonder why they are fighting it this much, people on spouse visa cant claim benefits for 5years anyway. Which i think is the one single thing in their rules that makes sense. Well wishing everyone good luck......:fingerscrossed:


i dont think the decision will make much difference as (and its been said before) they will appeal if the decision goes against them (the home office ) so all it would achieve is most sorrow for those who are already on "hold" due to the financial threshold .And i think all the threshold did was increase the amount of couples going down the route of EEA family permits ,and i was advised by a solicitor to go that route ,so you can imagine how many people are actually applying for that rather than visas ,as you have no real restritions on that as you do with a visa ,in that you can claim benefits ,get housing ,nhs etc ,and it was free until they brought in an admin charge of £55 , that may have changed i havent looked lately .And as i said is only how i see it ,i spect many have different thoughts on it .But that route may soon be closed if we come out of the EU ...if (i doubt it ).opcorn:


----------



## Hertsfem

suziechew said:


> i dont think the decision will make much difference as (and its been said before) they will appeal if the decision goes against them (the home office ) so all it would achieve is most sorrow for those who are already on "hold" due to the financial threshold .And i think all the threshold did was increase the amount of couples going down the route of EEA family permits ,and i was advised by a solicitor to go that route ,so you can imagine how many people are actually applying for that rather than visas ,as you have no real restritions on that as you do with a visa ,in that you can claim benefits ,get housing ,nhs etc ,and it was free until they brought in an admin charge of £55 , that may have changed i havent looked lately .And as i said is only how i see it ,i spect many have different thoughts on it .But that route may soon be closed if we come out of the EU ...if (i doubt it ).opcorn:


Are you talking about Surinder Singh?


----------



## suziechew

yeah sorry was on about surinder singh ,excuse me im old


----------



## Hertsfem

suziechew said:


> yeah sorry was on about surinder singh ,excuse me im old


Oh ok lol. Yeah they seems to have tightened up on that now


----------



## vtor41

ajicoiom said:


> Are you moving to the Isle of Man too?


Just read back your original post and realized that you are from the Isle of Man too. Wow. Manx husbands with USA wives, and exactly same timeline....what are the odds, small small world! Wish you guys a stress free wait (if at all possible).


----------



## susanbarron

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Returning resident)
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 16th
Date biometrics taken: May 27th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 3rd
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: ?????
Date your visa was received: ?????


----------



## Pannyann

Seems very quiet has Sheffield given any decisions to anyone here today?


----------



## susanbarron

Pannyann said:


> Seems very quiet has Sheffield given any decisions to anyone here today?


I wish! They'll be closed now, won't they? Another day down! Hopeful for tomorrow 😊


----------



## Pannyann

susanbarron said:


> I wish! They'll be closed now, won't they? Another day down! Hopeful for tomorrow 😊


Yes it's 5pm in the UK some people have on the odd occasion got an email around 6pm UK time but that was a long time back. 

This week they have been very quiet I hope tomorrow the give us some decisions 

Good luck


----------



## ~Z~

Hertsfem said:


> Is the decision due out this Friday or next?


The 11th


----------



## Pallykin

Are they giving odds on the outcome?


----------



## ProudlyGemini

Hello evryone, i'm new to this forum and i must say i'm happy to see that i aint alone in this long wait for a settlement visa.

Below is my timeline


Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for: Settlement 
Date application submitted (online): 25th April 2014
Date biometrics taken: 30th April 2014
Date supporting docs was received at sheffield: 6th May 2014
Projected timeline given: 60-120 days
Date your visa was received: ????? 

The wait is very tiring, i'm hoping i get my visa this july, because the 23rd would be make 60 working days. Goodluck to everyone waiting for theirs too.


----------



## ladyjujubee

Pannyann said:


> Seems very quiet has Sheffield given any decisions to anyone here today?


I got a decision today!!!! I got the email at 11:09 this morning saying a decision had bee made on my application . I upgraded to priority and they sent me confirmation of this on June 30th so from time of upgrade it took 7 busniess days for a decision. Of course I don't know yet what the decision is but I am hoping it is a good one and I got the visa! Hopefully more good news is to follow for everyone else here waiting on a decision!!!


----------



## Pannyann

ladyjujubee said:


> I got a decision today!!!! I got the email at 11:09 this morning saying a decision had bee made on my application . I upgraded to priority and they sent me confirmation of this on June 30th so from time of upgrade it took 7 busniess days for a decision. Of course I don't know yet what the decision is but I am hoping it is a good one and I got the visa! Hopefully more good news is to follow for everyone else here waiting on a decision!!!


Congrats on your decision. Good to know they have given a decision today


----------



## gatrgurl305

Country of Origin: *USA*
Visa: Settlement *Wife (non priority)*
Online application: *18 April 2014 *
Biometrics: *21 Apr 2014* 
Office Location: *Sheffield*
Sent Pkg to via FedEx: *24 Apr 2014*
FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery: *28 Apr 2014*
Email confirmation Pkg received: *1 May 2014*
Email for FedEx acct/Fedex acct linked to app: *2 May 2014*

Upgraded to Priority: *26 June 2014*
Confirmation of priority email: *30 June 2014*
Decision has been made email: *2 July 2014*
Received Visa: 8* July 2014*


----------



## Pannyann

:fish2:


gatrgurl305 said:


> Country of Origin: *USA*
> Visa: Settlement *Wife (non priority)*
> Online application: *18 April 2014 *
> Biometrics: *21 Apr 2014*
> Office Location: *Sheffield*
> Sent Pkg to via FedEx: *24 Apr 2014*
> FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery: *28 Apr 2014*
> Email confirmation Pkg received: *1 May 2014*
> Email for FedEx acct/Fedex acct linked to app: *2 May 2014*
> 
> Upgraded to Priority: *26 June 2014*
> Confirmation of priority email: *30 June 2014*
> Decision has been made email: *2 July 2014*
> Received Visa: 8* July 2014*


Yay congrats to you on getting your visa


----------



## Pannyann

ProudlyGemini said:


> Hello evryone, i'm new to this forum and i must say i'm happy to see that i aint alone in this long wait for a settlement visa.
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 
> 
> Country applying from: Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online): 25th April 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 30th April 2014
> Date supporting docs was received at sheffield: 6th May 2014
> Projected timeline given: 60-120 days
> Date your visa was received: ?????
> 
> The wait is very tiring, i'm hoping i get my visa this july, because the 23rd would be make 60 working days. Goodluck to everyone waiting for theirs too.


Hi and welcome its good to see another Nigerian. Sheffield seem quite slow for us at the moment. My docs arrived on 10 April in Sheffield and am still waiting another Nigerian on here HecAlas just received her documents back after 16 weeks. 

The wait is horrid but the people here on the forum are great, which application centre did you use


----------



## ProudlyGemini

Wow! I guess my wait just started then, if you that applied before me haven't received yours yet. I submitted my application at the Lekki centre VFS, where did you submit yours?


----------



## Pannyann

ProudlyGemini said:


> Wow! I guess my wait just started then, if you that applied before me haven't received yours yet. I submitted my application at the Lekki centre VFS, where did you submit yours?


Same at Lekki and another on here did Ob111 too. Its no longer at the same place it's with tele performance now still in Lekki it may be worth registering an account with them just need email and GWF number. No info on the accounts yet but hopefully they will tell us when our passports are back.


----------



## Pannyann

ProudlyGemini said:


> Wow! I guess my wait just started then, if you that applied before me haven't received yours yet. I submitted my application at the Lekki centre VFS, where did you submit yours?


Here is the web address 

Teleperformance


----------



## ProudlyGemini

Thanks for the info, i found out about teleperfomance last week and already have an account with them, just can't seem to track my application from there. hopefully like you said they will let us know when our passports are sent back.


----------



## susanbarron

:roll:


ladyjujubee said:


> I got a decision today!!!! I got the email at 11:09 this morning saying a decision had bee made on my application . I upgraded to priority and they sent me confirmation of this on June 30th so from time of upgrade it took 7 busniess days for a decision. Of course I don't know yet what the decision is but I am hoping it is a good one and I got the visa! Hopefully more good news is to follow for everyone else here waiting on a decision!!!


Congrats! 👏👏👏
Makes me a little hopeful that it's possible to get a decision in July!


----------



## Pannyann

ProudlyGemini said:


> Thanks for the info, i found out about teleperfomance last week and already have an account with them, just can't seem to track my application from there. hopefully like you said they will let us know when our passports are sent back.


I contacted them they said we can't track only thing is when the passport is returned. It was never communicated out and apparently we should still get vfs updates too but I have a feeling it may be chaos trying locate the passport. 

I emailed Sheffield last week they said they couldn't give any timescale as their very busy at the moment. I just hope we all hear soon.


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Come on Sheffield please hand out some decisions today next week you could get very busy if the court hearing on income threshold changes there will be many more visas to issue.
> 
> Wishing us all good luck


Given the way bureaucracy works, they probably won't actually institute the change until the next financial year.
Usually when the court rules on stuff like that they're given a timeline of when they're expected to start enforcing the new rules.
So, hopefully (and likely) it'll go that way, and won't really affect our applications!


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

I hope you get your visa soon. Could you remind us of your timeline? Priority? Thanks and Good luck!


----------



## andrealopez

Siclhu_ said:


> Hello....usually they don't say whether you got it or not....and you'll have to wait till you get your documents to find out. However....dont worry....Im sure it is positive news..if everything was fine...and you collected all the necessary documentation!!!
> All the best!!! :fingerscrossed:


Thank you so much for your wishes! I really hope everything will go well tomorrow. I am really nervous but I know that my husband and I have done as much as we could to get the documents as the Embassy has required them ... just cross fingers and let's hope the best! I will let you know tomorrow after I get my passport. 

Good luck to all the peope waiting for the answer 

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Areduis

Hi All,

Not sure when my wife applied online but she submitted all our documents as well as having her biometrics taken on the 12th of June in Pretoria South Africa. We received an email yesterday saying that our application has been processed and will be available for collection sometime this week. I am happy that it was processed quickly (under a month) but just hoping it isn't a rejection. Best of luck to all those who are waiting nervously like us.


----------



## ladyjujubee

I posted earlier about receiving my "a decision has been made" email today. Does anyone know about how many days it will take to get my documents back? They said it will be sent back to me via fedex and gave me a tracking number. It's saying the tracking number isn't found yet. I'm just so anxious and nervous because I want to know what the decision is. I hoping that because they made a decision fairly quickly that it's a positive one. I'm just going to freak out until it gets here!!!! Once I get my documents I will post a final timeline of how long it took.


----------



## LizS

ladyjujubee said:


> I posted earlier about receiving my "a decision has been made" email today. Does anyone know about how many days it will take to get my documents back? They said it will be sent back to me via fedex and gave me a tracking number. It's saying the tracking number isn't found yet. I'm just so anxious and nervous because I want to know what the decision is. I hoping that because they made a decision fairly quickly that it's a positive one. I'm just going to freak out until it gets here!!!! Once I get my documents I will post a final timeline of how long it took.


gatrgurl305 received her visa today, July 8th and her decision email on July 2nd; so, 4 business days. (She started a new thread, and her dates are there). That's the most recent example I could find in America.

I'm very excited for you. It's funny how we're stressing waiting for the decision email, but as soon as that comes, we're stressing for the passport. It's a tough old process!

*When you upgraded to priority did you sent them an "URGENT: ..." email?*

Although you applied and did your biometrics a week or 2 before my spouse, his "we received your documents" email was only a day later than yours, so we're wondering (hoping) if we're next!!! 

*Can I also ask what date you said you wanted to travel?
*
He said July 18th and if we don't hear this week, he's not going to get his visa back in time. We have to decide whether to risk booking him a flight as it's so much cheaper a week ahead. We're also tempted to send an "URGENT..." email of our own saying he has an employer anxious to get him over there (which they are).

Thanks and I'm hoping you get your package back really soon.
Liz


----------



## SushiMonster

ladyjujubee said:


> I posted earlier about receiving my "a decision has been made" email today. Does anyone know about how many days it will take to get my documents back? They said it will be sent back to me via fedex and gave me a tracking number. It's saying the tracking number isn't found yet. I'm just so anxious and nervous because I want to know what the decision is. I hoping that because they made a decision fairly quickly that it's a positive one. I'm just going to freak out until it gets here!!!! Once I get my documents I will post a final timeline of how long it took.


Congrats! :lock1:

Seems a lot of the tracking numbers they give out are incorrect. I'm guessing they called Fedex to get the correct number but I'm unsure. Maybe one of them will chime in and let us know.  Several people on here have reported getting their package in 2-3 days after the email. I think it has to do with whether it beat the Fedex cutoff time and where you live.


----------



## kierbrooks

gatrgurl305 said:


> Country of Origin: *USA*
> Visa: Settlement *Wife (non priority)*
> Online application: *18 April 2014 *
> Biometrics: *21 Apr 2014*
> Office Location: *Sheffield*
> Sent Pkg to via FedEx: *24 Apr 2014*
> FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery: *28 Apr 2014*
> Email confirmation Pkg received: *1 May 2014*
> Email for FedEx acct/Fedex acct linked to app: *2 May 2014*
> 
> Upgraded to Priority: *26 June 2014*
> Confirmation of priority email: *30 June 2014*
> Decision has been made email: *2 July 2014*
> Received Visa: 8* July 2014*


My story is exactly the same...except for the priority bit. I should have just paid for it because now changing my ticket and living expenses and blah blah blah I might as well have paid the extra! That seems such a quick turn-around from upgrade to decision. Quite tempting. May I ask how much it cost?


----------



## kierbrooks

Also, I sent an email on Saturday through https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ and here is the pertinent part of the response I got today: 

Unfortunately at this point you can only wait to be contacted again as we
do not have any further information regarding your wife's visa application.

Well, I'm not sure if they replied to the correct person, because my wife is Scottish and lives in the UK. I'm the one applying for the visa!!! The previous email I received from them had horrible grammar mistakes like 'weather' instead of 'whether', so I'm assuming that this hugely important task of processing applications that affect the rest of people's lives has been outsourced to an administrative sweatshop somewhere in ???????? 

My fiance also contacted her MP in Stirling, and the pertinent part of the response follows:

"Having made enquires with our casework team dealing with Mr [Kierbrooks] application, they have confirmed that their normal service standards for settlement visas is 12 weeks, unless there are any issues which may require further enquires to be made.

Further information on applying for a settlement visa, to join family permanently in the UK, is available on our website at the below link, which also provides details of our service standards.....

UKBA will not discuss details of applications, even with an MP, and will not prioritise any application unless it is for a funeral or serious family illness. However providing there are no issues with his application we understand Mr [Kierbrooks] should be issued with a decision by 27th July 2014, if not before. It is likely that notification will be in writing and couriered to his US address (if that is where he applied from) ."

So there you have it! For what it's worth.


----------



## ZJ88

Has anyone heard from Touchline Dad lately? I am a bit sad that I've been waiting so long to hear back. Timeline to this date.

Country of Origin: USA
Visa: Settlement Fiance (non priority)
Online application: 1 March 2014
Biometrics: 16 March 2014
Office Location: Sheffield
Email confirmation Pkg received: March 27th 2014

Upgraded to Priority: 26 June 2014
Confirmation of priority email: 27 June 2014
Request for more Documents: July 1st 2014
Requested Documents emailed: July 2nd 2014
Requested Documents sent a 2nd time: July 8th 2014
Decision has been made: ???

So the ECO said please do not be afraid to email if I had questions, I emailed and am still waiting to hear back. They said that if they did not recieve the documents by July 12th they would proceed without them. I'm worried that I have not heard anything since and don't understand why communication with them is still so hard. I am praying I hear soon.


----------



## suziechew

New day ,lets hope it brings some joy to all waiting for an answer .

today marks my 26th working day ,since the email sent ,saying "they had recieved my application and is recognised as priority".a drop in the ocean compared to some ,but still feels like forever.

The doubts are getting worse ,crying at the drop of a hat is now the norm,getting close to the deadline ,in which we have to start juggling wedding plans .

i've never before considered a "no" but what if thats the answer,we've put everything into this ,to be rejected is my worst nightmare.

Also ,now im worrying on Fridays annoucement will it effect us? what if the home office shocks us all and goes along with it ,will that put us to the back even more ,as they deal with the apps on hold !!

sorry everyone ,having a moment ,guessing thats normal for this process aswell,this only place where people can understand the worry and stress of it all.thx all cant do this alone x :behindsofa: :wave: :loco: :scared:


----------



## The Original Kempmeister

kierbrooks said:


> UKBA will not discuss details of applications, even with an MP, and will not prioritise any application unless it is for a funeral or serious family illness.



Anyone else feeling a little bit under the weather?


----------



## maegantee

ladyjujubee said:


> I posted earlier about receiving my "a decision has been made" email today. Does anyone know about how many days it will take to get my documents back? They said it will be sent back to me via fedex and gave me a tracking number. It's saying the tracking number isn't found yet. I'm just so anxious and nervous because I want to know what the decision is. I hoping that because they made a decision fairly quickly that it's a positive one. I'm just going to freak out until it gets here!!!! Once I get my documents I will post a final timeline of how long it took.


Congratulations!! It took me 2 business days to recieve my visa! Your tracking number should update and it should be on its way soon!


----------



## grasshopper33

suziechew said:


> New day ,lets hope it brings some joy to all waiting for an answer .
> 
> today marks my 26th working day ,since the email sent ,saying "they had recieved my application and is recognised as priority".a drop in the ocean compared to some ,but still feels like forever.
> 
> The doubts are getting worse ,crying at the drop of a hat is now the norm,getting close to the deadline ,in which we have to start juggling wedding plans .
> 
> i've never before considered a "no" but what if thats the answer,we've put everything into this ,to be rejected is my worst nightmare.
> 
> Also ,now im worrying on Fridays annoucement will it effect us? what if the home office shocks us all and goes along with it ,will that put us to the back even more ,as they deal with the apps on hold !!
> 
> sorry everyone ,having a moment ,guessing thats normal for this process aswell,this only place where people can understand the worry and stress of it all.thx all cant do this alone x :behindsofa: :wave: :loco: :scared:


So glad you shared this. You are not alone! All of us feel this way going through the process that never seems to end. It is such a fundamental thing: being with the person you have chosen. And the fact that you have to PROVE that you are worthy to be with your partner and your partner has to PROVE they are financially worthy to have you with them and have your lives be scrutinized by a bureaucratic entity... it feels so inhumane. It hits you to the core of your being. Yeah, yeah I know intellectually why immigrating has to be that way, but our hearts and souls do not understand this. So we cry, and we can't sleep, and we get angry, and we feel demoralized, and we wonder if we've done it properly and, on the rare occasion, we wonder if it is worth it.

You are handling this very well. It will soon be over. You will be with your loved one. And then it will be ok. When you have done the work to get to this point, it will all go as it should.

:cheer2::deadhorse:eace::drum:


----------



## montanesca

montanesca said:


> Dear all, i don't know if anyone of you experienced this problem.
> 
> A little intro: on June the 30th i had my biometrics appointment for an EEA Family Permit, documents submitted, biometrics taken, and from the next day until Friday (July the 4th), the status of the application remained unchanged. Appointment, Documentation nor Biometrics were marked green. But, since Friday i cannot even track my application. The link doesn't exist. I don't know why is that, but from couple of people online and live i heard that this is usually a sign that they had lost the documents...
> 
> I applied for an EEA Family Permit from Skopje, Macedonia.



Dear all, 

today i received an email from UKVI:

"With regards to your query, we are unable to find the details of your visa
application. It may be as you have applied recently and the records have
not been updated or there is a mistake in the details provided. Please
check the details again." 

I checked the details, everything seems fine.

10 days passed since my biometrics were taken, and i am not sure if this counts as recently? From the timelines of other people posting here on the forum, i noticed that 10 days are more than enough to get some confirmation. 

Is anyone in/or had similar situation? 

I am worried that the application might be lost, since few people from MKD told me that they had the problem with lost papers. 

Greets


----------



## ladyjujubee

maegantee said:


> Congratulations!! It took me 2 business days to recieve my visa! Your tracking number should update and it should be on its way soon!


Thank you so much!!! I've checked the tracking number and it says it's not found. Is that normal? Mayve they just haven't sent the package yet? All the nerves waiting for a decision, and now all the anxiety hoping they sent it to the right address and that it doesn't end up lost in the mail!!!! Has anyone else had a tracking number that just didn't work? And my fingers are crossed that everyone who is still waiting receices good news today or sometime this week!!!


----------



## vtor41

susanbarron said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Returning resident)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): May 16th
> Date biometrics taken: May 27th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 3rd
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: ?????
> Date your visa was received: ?????


Did you purchase priority processing.


----------



## kierbrooks

montanesca said:


> ...today i received an email from UKVI:
> 
> "With regards to your query, we are unable to find the details of your visa
> application. It may be as you have applied recently and the records have
> not been updated or there is a mistake in the details provided. Please
> check the details again."


Well, as I stated in a previous post, when I used their contact form, the response I got was (in pertinent part):

"Unfortunately at this point you can only wait to be contacted again as we
do not have any further information regarding your wife's visa application."

I don't have a wife! I have a fiance'! And I'M the one applying for the visa. 


I also found it disconcerting that the initial 'canned' response I got from them had this in the 'to' line:
ContactID#123950# ContactID#124055# ContactID#124096# ContactID#124261# ContactID#124310# ContactID#124448# ContactID#124458# ContactID#124611# ContactID#124731# ContactID#124972# ContactID#125345# ContactID#125494# ContactID#125545# ContactID#125781# ContactID#125789# ContactID#125929# ContactID#125936# ContactID#126037# ContactID#126325# ContactID#124611# ContactID#126390# ContactID#126502# ContactID#126644# ContactID#126684# ContactID#126730# ContactID#126739# ContactID#126837# ContactID#127317# ContactID#127325# ContactID#127336# ContactID#124448# ContactID#127450# ContactID#127664# ContactID#127666# ContactID#127761# ContactID#127791# ContactID#127317# ContactID#127325# ContactID#127336# ContactID#124448# ContactID#127843# ContactID#128000# ContactID#128090# ContactID#128000# ContactID#128385# ContactID#128541# ContactID#129131# ContactID#129266# ContactID#129321# ContactID#129348# ContactID#129489# ContactID#129554# ContactID#129727# ContactID#129763# ContactI D#129779#

And the text read:

"Many thanks for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration enquiry line
Your E-Mail has been received and we will aim to come back to you
within 1 working day of receipt."


I'm not sure what details they are asking for. It's nerve racking I know, but don't give up trying to contact them to find out what is actually going on with your application.

You're not alone!!!


----------



## montanesca

kierbrooks said:


> Well, as I stated in a previous post, when I used their contact form, the response I got was (in pertinent part):
> 
> "Unfortunately at this point you can only wait to be contacted again as we
> do not have any further information regarding your wife's visa application."
> 
> I don't have a wife! I have a fiance'! And I'M the one applying for the visa.
> 
> 
> I also found it disconcerting that the initial 'canned' response I got from them had this in the 'to' line:
> ContactID#123950# ContactID#124055# ContactID#124096# ContactID#124261# ContactID#124310# ContactID#124448# ContactID#124458# ContactID#124611# ContactID#124731# ContactID#124972# ContactID#125345# ContactID#125494# ContactID#125545# ContactID#125781# ContactID#125789# ContactID#125929# ContactID#125936# ContactID#126037# ContactID#126325# ContactID#124611# ContactID#126390# ContactID#126502# ContactID#126644# ContactID#126684# ContactID#126730# ContactID#126739# ContactID#126837# ContactID#127317# ContactID#127325# ContactID#127336# ContactID#124448# ContactID#127450# ContactID#127664# ContactID#127666# ContactID#127761# ContactID#127791# ContactID#127317# ContactID#127325# ContactID#127336# ContactID#124448# ContactID#127843# ContactID#128000# ContactID#128090# ContactID#128000# ContactID#128385# ContactID#128541# ContactID#129131# ContactID#129266# ContactID#129321# ContactID#129348# ContactID#129489# ContactID#129554# ContactID#129727# ContactID#129763# ContactI D#129779#
> 
> And the text read:
> 
> "Many thanks for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration enquiry line
> Your E-Mail has been received and we will aim to come back to you
> within 1 working day of receipt."
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what details they are asking for. It's nerve racking I know, but don't give up trying to contact them to find out what is actually going on with your application.
> 
> You're not alone!!!



Ah, that is true - i also noticed the weird "contact ID" in the line. This concerns me even more since it looks like they are disorganized and it all looks like a mess. 

I will update once i have some news. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Siclhu_

montanesca said:


> Dear all,
> 
> today i received an email from UKVI:
> 
> "With regards to your query, we are unable to find the details of your visa
> application. It may be as you have applied recently and the records have
> not been updated or there is a mistake in the details provided. Please
> check the details again."
> 
> I checked the details, everything seems fine.
> 
> 10 days passed since my biometrics were taken, and i am not sure if this counts as recently? From the timelines of other people posting here on the forum, i noticed that 10 days are more than enough to get some confirmation.
> 
> Is anyone in/or had similar situation?
> 
> I am worried that the application might be lost, since few people from MKD told me that they had the problem with lost papers.
> 
> Greets


Don't worry...The same happened to me...It wasn't until week number 7 that I was finally notified that they had actually received my documentation and my visa was being processed. Before that, it was the same, we weren't on the system.....and it was total silent!!


----------



## montanesca

Siclhu_ said:


> Don't worry...The same happened to me...It wasn't until week number 7 that I was finally notified that they had actually received my documentation and my visa was being processed. Before that, it was the same, we weren't on the system.....and it was total silent!!


For which type of visa you applied?


----------



## Siclhu_

montanesca said:


> For which type of visa you applied?


We applied for a Fiancee Visa....we did made a complain, and ask if they could escalate our issue with the relevant department for investigation. I don't know if it was that, or what...but in the end we were notified that our documents had arrived and they were considering our case.


----------



## BunnyLips

ladyjujubee said:


> I posted earlier about receiving my "a decision has been made" email today. Does anyone know about how many days it will take to get my documents back? They said it will be sent back to me via fedex and gave me a tracking number. It's saying the tracking number isn't found yet. I'm just so anxious and nervous because I want to know what the decision is. I hoping that because they made a decision fairly quickly that it's a positive one. I'm just going to freak out until it gets here!!!! Once I get my documents I will post a final timeline of how long it took.


Congratulations on your visa! I got the decision has been made email on Wednesday, June 25. My visa went sent via Fedex the same day and I received it two days later on Friday, June 27. It took some time for it to show up in the fedex tracking system. And they created a new waybill rather than use the one I furnished with my application. It eventually billed back to my FedEx account for $181. 

I tracked my Fedex a few times a day once the tracking information updated. For interest's sake, it went from Sheffield to Manchester to Stansted to Memphis to my city. I think the way my husband (who was visiting me) and I flung the door open might have surprised the Fedex guy but we told him why and he congratulated us. 

Hopefully you can track it by now and will be holding it in your hands by the end of the week!


----------



## BunnyLips

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted: 10 May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 13 May 2014
Date mailed: 16 May 2014 (from the UK)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency: 19 May 2014
Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: 29 May 2014
Decision has been made email received: 25 June 2014
Date your visa was received: 27 June 2014

I realized I'd never updated the last bit so here it is in case it helps people. Also, the effective date of my visa was 19 June 2014. I travel next week. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting. It's a grueling process. My advice is to pay for priority if you can manage it - then prepare to descend into total madness while waiting! Just kidding - sort of. Keep yourself busy and come here for support whenever you need it. 

Also, it's never too early to start packing and getting your affairs in order. You'll be glad you got an early start!


----------



## HecAlas

Hello everyone,

I just checked the tracking on VFS global, and it has being updated. It says processed application delivered to UPS because my husband paid for courier.

Hopefully by Friday we should know the outcome. I am very nervous..but like I said only God knows...

Wish everyone the best of luck for this week..


----------



## Iomegadinket

Hi all,

Just want to share my timeline in case it helps anyone else in my place.

I applied for a UK ancestry visa in Toronto. I submitted my documents in Toronto, and did biometrics on 18 June. I paid for priority (FYI you must do this in ADVANCE on VFS Global's website - what a pain) service as I was only going to be in Canada for 3 weeks before returning to the UK.

I received an email on 19 June saying that they had received my application in New York.

I received an email on 24 June, saying that my visa had been issued.

On 25 June, I received an email saying that my visa was ready for pickup at the VFS office, and I was able to go the same day (between 4 and 5pm was my only option!) to pick it up.

All in all, it took only 6 business days for me to submit and have my visa in hand, so I am pretty happy. Mind you, I spent 5 months gathering everything together ahead of time, to make sure I wouldn't have any issues, and paid £100 for priority, but at least I know that priority does actually help you. They were telling everyone at the office that visas were being issues within 3 weeks, but I didn't want to take the chance, given that I had a flight booked.

Cheers all.


----------



## Joppa

Since the time-consuming settlement applications are now all sent to Sheffield, NY visa office seems not to have a long delay, and very fast priority.


----------



## Ob111

HecAlas said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just checked the tracking on VFS global, and it has being updated. It says processed application delivered to UPS because my husband paid for courier.
> 
> Hopefully by Friday we should know the outcome. I am very nervous..but like I said only God knows...
> 
> Wish everyone the best of luck for this week..


Wishing u luck... Stick with the positivity, i read somewhere today "Never stop fighting for what you love."


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just checked the tracking on VFS global, and it has being updated. It says processed application delivered to UPS because my husband paid for courier.
> 
> Hopefully by Friday we should know the outcome. I am very nervous..but like I said only God knows...
> 
> Wish everyone the best of luck for this week..


Am happy you've seen some update. Am praying that your husband will soon be flying to join you


----------



## Pannyann

Hi all ukvi wrote to me on Monday saying application was under process I did write that I doubted there information and I was right as today they sent an email saying it's not been looked at by ECO. 

Haven't posted till now as I must admit today has been tough as I'm now 13 weeks waiting and I'm now doubting everything. I'm being asked by work to book annual leave but I can't do anything until this decision is out but eventually gave in and booked leave but know am thinking if I'm not successful in getting the visa I won't see my hubby till next year as the leave is not moveable and appeal could take a year or more, 

Just having a bad day and don't know where to get strength from. Called hubby and didn't even know what to say to him, I feel like emailing Sheffield but I don't know if to keep emailing every couple of weeks will be seen as hassling them! 

I really hope we all hear soon this wait is getting to me now.


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

Pannyann- I can't imagine waiting 13 weeks and getting the run around by Sheffield. You're SO supportive of everyone else. Hang in there. Keep thinking positive and try to get your mind off of it. I believe you'll get your visa in time for your annual leave and get to see your husband. Go do something fun and try to have faith that everything will work out.

Other folks from different countries have written Sheffield notifying them of their work complications. Perhaps writing to them and letting them know about your annual leave conflict may speed up the process. I'm not sure but maybe someone who has done this can counsel you on this matter.


----------



## Dad

Your husband should hopefully receive his passport back by the end of tomorrow. Best wishes and good luck to you.


HecAlas said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just checked the tracking on VFS global, and it has being updated. It says processed application delivered to UPS because my husband paid for courier.
> 
> Hopefully by Friday we should know the outcome. I am very nervous..but like I said only God knows...
> 
> Wish everyone the best of luck for this week..


----------



## Pannyann

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Pannyann- I can't imagine waiting 13 weeks and getting the run around by Sheffield. You're SO supportive of everyone else. Hang in there. Keep thinking positive and try to get your mind off of it. I believe you'll get your visa in time for your annual leave and get to see your husband. Go do something fun and try to have faith that everything will work out.
> 
> Other folks from different countries have written Sheffield notifying them of their work complications. Perhaps writing to them and letting them know about your annual leave conflict may speed up the process. I'm not sure but maybe someone who has done this can counsel you on this matter.


Thanks I will try and write them again and see what they say. Thanks for your kind words


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Hi all ukvi wrote to me on Monday saying application was under process I did write that I doubted there information and I was right as today they sent an email saying it's not been looked at by ECO.
> 
> Haven't posted till now as I must admit today has been tough as I'm now 13 weeks waiting and I'm now doubting everything. I'm being asked by work to book annual leave but I can't do anything until this decision is out but eventually gave in and booked leave but know am thinking if I'm not successful in getting the visa I won't see my hubby till next year as the leave is not moveable and appeal could take a year or more,
> 
> Just having a bad day and don't know where to get strength from. Called hubby and didn't even know what to say to him, I feel like emailing Sheffield but I don't know if to keep emailing every couple of weeks will be seen as hassling them!
> 
> I really hope we all hear soon this wait is getting to me now.


I know it is Hard but keep the Faith alive... Anytime your mind starts to think of it keep saying positive things... The whole process has gotten everyone worked up at some point or the other....

When your waiting with no clue, its very hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel... We go through the bad times sooo we can really appreciate the good... Your husband will be with u soon, keep thinking positive.


----------



## Dad

@ Pannyann, I will advise you to be strong. We're all passing through the same emotional trauma. I got a reply from Sheffield today regarding my husband's application that his application will be assessed in the upcoming weeks by an ECO and It is still within their customer service standards. Who knows what they meant by 'upcoming weeks'..........It's a shame we can't upgrade. I pray God will see us through.


Pannyann said:


> Hi all ukvi wrote to me on Monday saying application was under process I did write that I doubted there information and I was right as today they sent an email saying it's not been looked at by ECO.
> 
> Haven't posted till now as I must admit today has been tough as I'm now 13 weeks waiting and I'm now doubting everything. I'm being asked by work to book annual leave but I can't do anything until this decision is out but eventually gave in and booked leave but know am thinking if I'm not successful in getting the visa I won't see my hubby till next year as the leave is not moveable and appeal could take a year or more,
> 
> Just having a bad day and don't know where to get strength from. Called hubby and didn't even know what to say to him, I feel like emailing Sheffield but I don't know if to keep emailing every couple of weeks will be seen as hassling them!
> 
> I really hope we all hear soon this wait is getting to me now.


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> Hi all ukvi wrote to me on Monday saying application was under process I did write that I doubted there information and I was right as today they sent an email saying it's not been looked at by ECO.
> 
> Haven't posted till now as I must admit today has been tough as I'm now 13 weeks waiting and I'm now doubting everything. I'm being asked by work to book annual leave but I can't do anything until this decision is out but eventually gave in and booked leave but know am thinking if I'm not successful in getting the visa I won't see my hubby till next year as the leave is not moveable and appeal could take a year or more,
> 
> Just having a bad day and don't know where to get strength from. Called hubby and didn't even know what to say to him, I feel like emailing Sheffield but I don't know if to keep emailing every couple of weeks will be seen as hassling them!
> 
> I really hope we all hear soon this wait is getting to me now.


Hello Pannyann 

We all know how hard it is to be in the same position. The best way is to be very positive and do things that make you happy to take your mind off and before you know it it's time to reunite with your husband.

Having a two year old that see his daddy's pictures but don't know where his daddy is, is very difficult. Sometimes my son points at his daddy pictures and cry. Now this really got to me I emailed Sheffield and told them this, belief you me they got back to me telling me that we will hear soon. I felt this really helped. My advice is that emailed them and make them understand the difficult situation you are facing be realistic as possible honestly it would rub off the right way.

Don't worry everything will be fine with the help of a God...


----------



## suziechew

Pannyann said:


> Hi all ukvi wrote to me on Monday saying application was under process I did write that I doubted there information and I was right as today they sent an email saying it's not been looked at by ECO.
> 
> Haven't posted till now as I must admit today has been tough as I'm now 13 weeks waiting and I'm now doubting everything. I'm being asked by work to book annual leave but I can't do anything until this decision is out but eventually gave in and booked leave but know am thinking if I'm not successful in getting the visa I won't see my hubby till next year as the leave is not moveable and appeal could take a year or more,
> 
> Just having a bad day and don't know where to get strength from. Called hubby and didn't even know what to say to him, I feel like emailing Sheffield but I don't know if to keep emailing every couple of weeks will be seen as hassling them!
> 
> I really hope we all hear soon this wait is getting to me now.


im so sorry for you 13 weeks is a long time ,i know as i only get to see my fiance once sometimes twice a year for a few weeks at a time ,as that is all we could afford ,we talk every day for hours via skype ,like i said previously without skype ,doubt i could have got this far ,but even that cant replace actually being together .
i hope u get to hear soon i really do ,i'm at 4weeks and the strain of not knowing is killer and 13 weeks of it ...well i pray for you ,that it will all soon be over and you will be reunited with your loved one .

i have to say i know its a hot topic ..but i really do object being told who i can and cant love/live/be happy with .:hippie: :closed_2: :twitch:


----------



## Dad

I agree with you HecAlas. I have a 2yrs old todler here too. He saw his dad 6mths ago and we never knew it will take ages to get decision from Sheffield. It's not been easy combining work and childcare without my husband.......what can we do. Thank God for the lovely people on this forum and their words of encouragement. @ Pannyann, please be positive. I believe you will pop champagne soon and we'll all rejoice with you soon.


HecAlas said:


> Hello Pannyann
> 
> We all know how hard it is to be in the same position. The best way is to be very positive and do things that make you happy to take your mind off and before you know it it's time to reunite with your husband.
> 
> Having a two year old that see his daddy's pictures but don't know where his daddy is, is very difficult. Sometimes my son points at his daddy pictures and cry. Now this really got to me I emailed Sheffield and told them this, belief you me they got back to me telling me that we will hear soon. I felt this really helped. My advice is that emailed them and make them understand the difficult situation you are facing be realistic as possible honestly it would rub off the right way.
> 
> Don't worry everything will be fine with the help of a God...


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Hello Pannyann
> 
> We all know how hard it is to be in the same position. The best way is to be very positive and do things that make you happy to take your mind off and before you know it it's time to reunite with your husband.
> 
> Having a two year old that see his daddy's pictures but don't know where his daddy is, is very difficult. Sometimes my son points at his daddy pictures and cry. Now this really got to me I emailed Sheffield and told them this, belief you me they got back to me telling me that we will hear soon. I felt this really helped. My advice is that emailed them and make them understand the difficult situation you are facing be realistic as possible honestly it would rub off the right way.
> 
> Don't worry everything will be fine with the help of a God...


I explained to them the other day that my dad has end stage cardio issues and is rapidly detoriating and coupled with the day to day stress etc they just replied saying they were sorry but they work within guidelines and they have not yet exceeded them. My dad's consultant just keeps telling me time is against me with my dad. Some days I wish I wasn't in the nhs as sometimes the knowledge of what they are really saying hits home. I just need my dad to see us together as he keeps saying he worries about me being left alone. 

I will just keep praying the answer comes soon.


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> im so sorry for you 13 weeks is a long time ,i know as i only get to see my fiance once sometimes twice a year for a few weeks at a time ,as that is all we could afford ,we talk every day for hours via skype ,like i said previously without skype ,doubt i could have got this far ,but even that cant replace actually being together .
> i hope u get to hear soon i really do ,i'm at 4weeks and the strain of not knowing is killer and 13 weeks of it ...well i pray for you ,that it will all soon be over and you will be reunited with your loved one .
> 
> i have to say i know its a hot topic ..but i really do object being told who i can and cant love/live/be happy with .:hippie: :closed_2: :twitch:


Thank you I think it's just one of those days today. In the cornish sunshine is where our others halves should be right now. Nigeria has network issues sometimes so skype isn't always possible but without it I don't know how it will have been.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I know it is Hard but keep the Faith alive... Anytime your mind starts to think of it keep saying positive things... The whole process has gotten everyone worked up at some point or the other....
> 
> When your waiting with no clue, its very hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel... We go through the bad times sooo we can really appreciate the good... Your husband will be with u soon, keep thinking positive.


Thanks it's just so hard today I just feel like I've lost strength today I ended up just sitting down in tears and thinking when will they reply. I wish they would answer all of you with children it's precious times when they are so small


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> @ Pannyann, I will advise you to be strong. We're all passing through the same emotional trauma. I got a reply from Sheffield today regarding my husband's application that his application will be assessed in the upcoming weeks by an ECO and It is still within their customer service standards. Who knows what they meant by 'upcoming weeks'..........It's a shame we can't upgrade. I pray God will see us through.


They told me on 20 may it would be assessed in coming days they must have gone to a different school to me as I was taught that coming days was imminent not 8 weeks on 

Thanks for your words I will get out of this down feeling doesn't help that hubby's birthday is coming up soon and again not together.


----------



## Ob111

suziechew said:


> im so sorry for you 13 weeks is a long time ,i know as i only get to see my fiance once sometimes twice a year for a few weeks at a time ,as that is all we could afford ,we talk every day for hours via skype ,like i said previously without skype ,doubt i could have got this far ,but even that cant replace actually being together .
> i hope u get to hear soon i really do ,i'm at 4weeks and the strain of not knowing is killer and 13 weeks of it ...well i pray for you ,that it will all soon be over and you will be reunited with your loved one .
> 
> i have to say i know its a hot topic ..but i really do object being told who i can and cant love/live/be happy with .:hippie: :closed_2: :twitch:



With regards to the hot topic... What i feel is most annoying is that the rule is sooo nt flexible... Common they claim all cases are dealt on their own merit, how thou when the rule is all they look at when the assess cases... I know bad people take advantage and all, but making the good people suffer wont stop the bad. As they have seen the bad ppl are trying through the EEA route and all.. And people that say 18,600 is to small for ppl and their spouse to live on.. I can agree with that but thats cause of my lifestyle, another man can look at 15k a year as a million bucks. Cause they are comfortable renting a 1bedroom in a house and managing.. So you cant judge everyone the same way. I think keep the rule of immigrants not claiming benefits but please the financial requirement has nothing to do with protecting tax payers.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> With regards to the hot topic... What i feel is most annoying is that the rule is sooo nt flexible... Common they claim all cases are dealt on their own merit, how thou when the rule is all they look at when the assess cases... I know bad people take advantage and all, but making the good people suffer wont stop the bad. As they have seen the bad ppl are trying through the EEA route and all.. And people that say 18,600 is to small for ppl and their spouse to live on.. I can agree with that but thats cause of my lifestyle, another man can look at 15k a year as a million bucks. Cause they are comfortable renting a 1bedroom in a house and managing.. So you cant judge everyone the same way. I think keep the rule of immigrants not claiming benefits but please the financial requirement has nothing to do with protecting tax payers.


Where I live a lot of work can be seasonal and paid at minimum wage I have a friend who met someone but they can't apply spouse visa as she is earning 350 pounds a year under the threshold and already has 3 jobs. I really feel for them


----------



## ro_

ZJ88 said:


> Has anyone heard from Touchline Dad lately? I am a bit sad that I've been waiting so long to hear back. Timeline to this date.
> 
> Country of Origin: USA
> Visa: Settlement Fiance (non priority)
> Online application: 1 March 2014
> Biometrics: 16 March 2014
> Office Location: Sheffield
> Email confirmation Pkg received: March 27th 2014
> 
> Upgraded to Priority: 26 June 2014
> Confirmation of priority email: 27 June 2014
> Request for more Documents: July 1st 2014
> Requested Documents emailed: July 2nd 2014
> Requested Documents sent a 2nd time: July 8th 2014
> Decision has been made: ???
> 
> So the ECO said please do not be afraid to email if I had questions, I emailed and am still waiting to hear back. They said that if they did not recieve the documents by July 12th they would proceed without them. I'm worried that I have not heard anything since and don't understand why communication with them is still so hard. I am praying I hear soon.


this is EXACTLY the same response i received on the exact same day. We seem to be on the exact same timeline. as crappy as it is, im glad to hear im not the only one:S i just re-sent my information again today. i also emailed them yesterday via the ukvi website...nothing yet.


----------



## bluesky2015

Ob111 said:


> With regards to the hot topic... What i feel is most annoying is that the rule is sooo nt flexible... Common they claim all cases are dealt on their own merit, how thou when the rule is all they look at when the assess cases... I know bad people take advantage and all, but making the good people suffer wont stop the bad. As they have seen the bad ppl are trying through the EEA route and all.. And people that say 18,600 is to small for ppl and their spouse to live on.. I can agree with that but thats cause of my lifestyle, another man can look at 15k a year as a million bucks. Cause they are comfortable renting a 1bedroom in a house and managing.. So you cant judge everyone the same way. I think keep the rule of immigrants not claiming benefits but please the financial requirement has nothing to do with protecting tax payers.


I hear you. I am suffering with the same pain caused my this new law  I have not seen my fiance in two years now..


----------



## ZJ88

ro_ said:


> this is EXACTLY the same response i received on the exact same day. We seem to be on the exact same timeline. as crappy as it is, im glad to hear im not the only one:S i just re-sent my information again today. i also emailed them yesterday via the ukvi website...nothing yet.


Well it seems like we've done the same. I emailed ukvi and resent my info today ha. Their lack of communication is frustrating and with something as crucial as this, scary.


----------



## thesmokies

ZJ88 said:


> Well it seems like we've done the same. I emailed ukvi and resent my info today ha. Their lack of communication is frustrating and with something as crucial as this, scary.


I sent an email today, hopefully I will get a reply soon :frusty:


----------



## ro_

ZJ88 said:


> Well it seems like we've done the same. I emailed ukvi and resent my info today ha. Their lack of communication is frustrating and with something as crucial as this, scary.


precisely, imagine the mess if they didn't receive our response. I dont even want to think about an appeal after sitting through this torture....


----------



## Pannyann

thesmokies said:


> I sent an email today, hopefully I will get a reply soon :frusty:


I do hope you hear soon it's been so long for you now, 

Touchline Dad have you heard anything since upgrading?


----------



## Pannyann

Well it's a brand new day and am really hoping we here some good news today! 

Am wishing everyone good luck


----------



## Pannyann

ro_ said:


> precisely, imagine the mess if they didn't receive our response. I dont even want to think about an appeal after sitting through this torture....


I really hope they have received your information have you tried sending them an urgent email?


----------



## rmgvwb

Joppa said:


> Since the time-consuming settlement applications are now all sent to Sheffield, NY visa office seems not to have a long delay, and very fast priority.


Joppa is that true for all countries? Do they really send all the settlement visa stuff to Sheffield? We are applying in Bangkok, I assumed it would be dealt with there instead? 

Regards


----------



## Ob111

rmgvwb said:


> Joppa is that true for all countries? Do they really send all the settlement visa stuff to Sheffield? We are applying in Bangkok, I assumed it would be dealt with there instead?
> 
> Regards


No, just applicants from USA, Canada and Nigeria send their applications to Sheffield. Not sure where Bangkok is processed.


----------



## Bjones

Hello
Have been browsing this forum for a few weeks and find it very useful.
Our timeline is:
Country Applying From: USA
Application Type: Settlement/ Fiancee
Date Application Submitted: May 3, 2014 (online)
Date Biometrics Taken: May 5 and 6, 2014
Date Application Delivered to Sheffield: May 13,2014
Date Sheffield Acknowledged Receipt of Application: May 15, 2014
Date Upgraded to Priority: June 13, 2014
Date Email a decision has been made: June 26, 2014 - from UKVI!!!
Date told Email a decision has been made was sent in error!!!: June 30, 2014
Date told we were front of the priority queue: July 3, 2012
Visa issued: ??????

I found this article, as its first post I can't do a link but its on the buyingbusinesstravel website and called Border Force workers strike expected to cause day of disruption
//buyingbusinesstravel.com/news/0922766-border-force-workers-strike-expected-cause-day-disruption
does anyone know if this is true or if it will affect us getting an news today?


----------



## ZJ88

Just got this reply from UKVI which was surprisingly helpful and put my mind to ease.

"Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

Please note we will try to contact you again if we do not receive the
documents you have sent."

At least I know they will try to contact me again if any problems arise.


----------



## Pannyann

Bjones said:


> Hello
> Have been browsing this forum for a few weeks and find it very useful.
> Our timeline is:
> Country Applying From: USA
> Application Type: Settlement/ Fiancee
> Date Application Submitted: May 3, 2014 (online)
> Date Biometrics Taken: May 5 and 6, 2014
> Date Application Delivered to Sheffield: May 13,2014
> Date Sheffield Acknowledged Receipt of Application: May 15, 2014
> Date Upgraded to Priority: June 13, 2014
> Date Email a decision has been made: June 26, 2014 - from UKVI!!!
> Date told Email a decision has been made was sent in error!!!: June 30, 2014
> Date told we were front of the priority queue: July 3, 2012
> Visa issued: ??????
> 
> I found this article, as its first post I can't do a link but its on the buyingbusinesstravel website and called Border Force workers strike expected to cause day of disruption
> //buyingbusinesstravel.com/news/0922766-border-force-workers-strike-expected-cause-day-disruption
> does anyone know if this is true or if it will affect us getting an news today?


The strike is on today I'm not sure how many border force will strike.


----------



## Ob111

I just received this and now i think this is just ridiculous.. My husband is going on leave soon so am gonna book a ticket for him to come to Nigeria... 


Dear Ms **** ( am a Mrs. But who is checking, no attention to detail)

Thank you for your email and I am sorry for the delay in responding to you.

Your applicant has not yet been assessed. Due to the high volume of applications we have received in recent months, applications are taking longer than anticipated at present. I am not able to tell you when you are likely to hear, but we will, of course, notify you in writing when a decision is made.

I understand it can be difficult waiting for a decision, and I am sorry for the delay.

Kind regards,
P.**** ( i saw on another forum J. ****** is now IT support) these fake names are hilarious. Its done in a lot of utility companies.


----------



## suziechew

Ob111 said:


> With regards to the hot topic... What i feel is most annoying is that the rule is sooo nt flexible... Common they claim all cases are dealt on their own merit, how thou when the rule is all they look at when the assess cases... I know bad people take advantage and all, but making the good people suffer wont stop the bad. As they have seen the bad ppl are trying through the EEA route and all.. And people that say 18,600 is to small for ppl and their spouse to live on.. I can agree with that but thats cause of my lifestyle, another man can look at 15k a year as a million bucks. Cause they are comfortable renting a 1bedroom in a house and managing.. So you cant judge everyone the same way. I think keep the rule of immigrants not claiming benefits but please the financial requirement has nothing to do with protecting tax payers.


i have to say ,for me personally ,i live on alot less than that and when my fiance came over to visit he was here for 5 months as we extended the flight and as he was not working could stay longer ,and we had a great time , as was over spetember to january .So i introduced him to all our traditions ,harvest fair ,halloween ,bonfire night ,christmas lights,christmas and new year .Didnt cost anymore than for just me infact was actually cheaper to feed 3 than 2 less waste ,same amount of electric and gas .All the stuff we did was pretty much free ,i dont see the point in paying a fortune for anything ,ive lived on breadline for too long ,i buget everything.
But back to subject ,i agree a few bad ones ,have affected us all and i think doesnt matter how high the threshold is the only people affected ,in my eyes is the genuine ones ,fraudsters will always fine a way , and ive heard that there is a lump some of money ,65k which gets passed around as a" gift" enabling the people to get the visa .how true that is idk ,only rumor ive read over the internet of how they get past the threshold other than EEA family pass.
I would have gone stateside ,except i look after my father,who has parkinsons and im teriffied of travelling ,my whole anxiety disorder goes into overdrive at the mention of travel ,which is why my fiance comes to me in cornwall .


----------



## suziechew

Bjones said:


> Hello
> Have been browsing this forum for a few weeks and find it very useful.
> Our timeline is:
> Country Applying From: USA
> Application Type: Settlement/ Fiancee
> Date Application Submitted: May 3, 2014 (online)
> Date Biometrics Taken: May 5 and 6, 2014
> Date Application Delivered to Sheffield: May 13,2014
> Date Sheffield Acknowledged Receipt of Application: May 15, 2014
> Date Upgraded to Priority: June 13, 2014
> Date Email a decision has been made: June 26, 2014 - from UKVI!!!
> Date told Email a decision has been made was sent in error!!!: June 30, 2014
> Date told we were front of the priority queue: July 3, 2012
> Visa issued: ??????
> 
> I found this article, as its first post I can't do a link but its on the buyingbusinesstravel website and called Border Force workers strike expected to cause day of disruption
> //buyingbusinesstravel.com/news/0922766-border-force-workers-strike-expected-cause-day-disruption
> does anyone know if this is true or if it will affect us getting an news today?


OMG ,that must be soul destroying to be told "descision made" then told "actually is a mistake  so sorry for you ,hope they give you a reply soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Nothing. Nada.*



Pannyann said:


> I do hope you hear soon it's been so long for you now,
> 
> Touchline Dad have you heard anything since upgrading?



I have been trying to stay off the Forum lately because all I would have are empty words.
Now today is a "Day of Disruption for the Border Force?" That's just fabulous.

Trust me, if I ever hear anything I will post immediately.:smash:


----------



## ro_

Pannyann said:


> I really hope they have received your information have you tried sending them an urgent email?


Pannyann, I have, both times. and many follow ups as well.. i will send a 3rd one again tonight...

also does anyone know how long generally they spend looking over a case? is it days? weeks? i was given a deadline for my additional information to be sent (july 12th) If that is indeed the day they resume looking at my paperwork, will they spend weeks doing so? any one have any experience with this? 
seems silly to ask, but i really need to adjust my living circumstances here as i've already overstayed .... any early information is valued...


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> I have been trying to stay off the Forum lately because all I would have are empty words.
> Now today is a "Day of Disruption for the Border Force?" That's just fabulous.
> 
> Trust me, if I ever hear anything I will post immediately.:smash:


I just keep hoping they will have a day where they send out lots of decisions and put as all out of this agony. When you hear I will shout and you will hear my across the pond


----------



## Pannyann

ro_ said:


> Pannyann, I have, both times. and many follow ups as well.. i will send a 3rd one again tonight...
> 
> also does anyone know how long generally they spend looking over a case? is it days? weeks? i was given a deadline for my additional information to be sent (july 12th) If that is indeed the day they resume looking at my paperwork, will they spend weeks doing so? any one have any experience with this?
> seems silly to ask, but i really need to adjust my living circumstances here as i've already overstayed .... any early information is valued...


It's just such a poor service that they don't reply emails. 

I guess as each case can vary so much maybe thay can do some in a day and others may take longer.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I just received this and now i think this is just ridiculous.. My husband is going on leave soon so am gonna book a ticket for him to come to Nigeria...
> 
> 
> Dear Ms **** ( am a Mrs. But who is checking, no attention to detail)
> 
> Thank you for your email and I am sorry for the delay in responding to you.
> 
> Your applicant has not yet been assessed. Due to the high volume of applications we have received in recent months, applications are taking longer than anticipated at present. I am not able to tell you when you are likely to hear, but we will, of course, notify you in writing when a decision is made.
> 
> I understand it can be difficult waiting for a decision, and I am sorry for the delay.
> 
> Kind regards,
> P.**** ( i saw on another forum J. ****** is now IT support) these fake names are hilarious. Its done in a lot of utility companies.


You have made me laugh they never know how to address me either one came as Mr! The names always seem to change on every èmail the other person did sign an email to me with IT Support! Yes it is done a lot by some companies. 

If they are do far behind I do wonder when they will catch up. Bringing hubby is a good idea atleast you get to see him. 

How long did they take to reply your mail?


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> i have to say ,for me personally ,i live on alot less than that and when my fiance came over to visit he was here for 5 months as we extended the flight and as he was not working could stay longer ,and we had a great time , as was over spetember to january .So i introduced him to all our traditions ,harvest fair ,halloween ,bonfire night ,christmas lights,christmas and new year .Didnt cost anymore than for just me infact was actually cheaper to feed 3 than 2 less waste ,same amount of electric and gas .All the stuff we did was pretty much free ,i dont see the point in paying a fortune for anything ,ive lived on breadline for too long ,i buget everything.
> But back to subject ,i agree a few bad ones ,have affected us all and i think doesnt matter how high the threshold is the only people affected ,in my eyes is the genuine ones ,fraudsters will always fine a way , and ive heard that there is a lump some of money ,65k which gets passed around as a" gift" enabling the people to get the visa .how true that is idk ,only rumor ive read over the internet of how they get past the threshold other than EEA family pass.
> I would have gone stateside ,except i look after my father,who has parkinsons and im teriffied of travelling ,my whole anxiety disorder goes into overdrive at the mention of travel ,which is why my fiance comes to me in cornwall .


I couldn't have said it better it doesn't cost anymore for the extra. That's all I want to do is spend time in Cornwall going and doing the everyday things that couples do. I won't even complain about being stuck in late night shopping traffic in truro at Xmas!!


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> You have made me laugh they never know how to address me either one came as Mr! The names always seem to change on every èmail the other person did sign an email to me with IT Support! Yes it is done a lot by some companies.
> 
> If they are do far behind I do wonder when they will catch up. Bringing hubby is a good idea atleast you get to see him.
> 
> How long did they take to reply your mail?


I sent the email to them last thursday, soooo 1week or 5 working days. I just hope i get a decision b4 Sept 2nd... 

Yea i get my husband hopefully for 2 weeks... Will go a long way. My siblings have gone on vacation now with their families soooo it is quite boring here for me...


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I sent the email to them last thursday, soooo 1week or 5 working days. I just hope i get a decision b4 Sept 2nd...
> 
> Yea i get my husband hopefully for 2 weeks... Will go a long way. My siblings have gone on vacation now with their families soooo it is quite boring here for me...


I do hope you hear so that you are with your daughter for her start of school.


----------



## superdiana

*Sheffield making good on their word!*

Hi, Everyone,

I have some news! I got an email from Sheffield saying that a decision has been made! For those of you just tuning in, I am at 15 weeks since documents arriving at Sheffield in the non-priority line. I booked international travel well before this visa application process for the week of July 21, so I have been hassling Sheffield to get me my passport back on time. Although I hope they will continue to move the non-priority pile, I did have an exceptional circumstance.

As many of you know, my application was not straight forward because I am moving to the UK with my husband, who has not lived there since he was a kid, so he doesn't have a rental agreement for a residence there or a National Insurance number. In our application, we met the financial requirement on savings only, and said we are moving to the UK together so both of us will be getting jobs upon arrival. My husband has since secured a job, but this was not included in the application.

I am being realistic and am thinking they may have rejected my application outright just to send me my passport back on time. However, can anyone in the forum, or a moderator, provide guidance on whether or not they would have asked for supporting material prior to rejecting my application? I did not receive any requests or questions since they said they would review my application.

As you can imagine, I will be anxious over the next few days, so will try to be thinking happy thoughts! :juggle:


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> I have some news! I got an email from Sheffield saying that a decision has been made! For those of you just tuning in, I am at 15 weeks since documents arriving at Sheffield in the non-priority line. I booked international travel well before this visa application process for the week of July 21, so I have been hassling Sheffield to get me my passport back on time. Although I hope they will continue to move the non-priority pile, I did have an exceptional circumstance.
> 
> As many of you know, my application was not straight forward because I am moving to the UK with my husband, who has not lived there since he was a kid, so he doesn't have a rental agreement for a residence there or a National Insurance number. In our application, we met the financial requirement on savings only, and said we are moving to the UK together so both of us will be getting jobs upon arrival. My husband has since secured a job, but this was not included in the application.
> 
> I am being realistic and am thinking they may have rejected my application outright just to send me my passport back on time. However, can anyone in the forum, or a moderator, provide guidance on whether or not they would have asked for supporting material prior to rejecting my application? I did not receive any requests or questions since they said they would review my application.
> 
> As you can imagine, I will be anxious over the next few days, so will try to be thinking happy thoughts! :juggle:


Am so happy you have got a decision. Stay positive just a few days left


----------



## Hertsfem

superdiana said:


> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> I have some news! I got an email from Sheffield saying that a decision has been made! For those of you just tuning in, I am at 15 weeks since documents arriving at Sheffield in the non-priority line. I booked international travel well before this visa application process for the week of July 21, so I have been hassling Sheffield to get me my passport back on time. Although I hope they will continue to move the non-priority pile, I did have an exceptional circumstance.
> 
> As many of you know, my application was not straight forward because I am moving to the UK with my husband, who has not lived there since he was a kid, so he doesn't have a rental agreement for a residence there or a National Insurance number. In our application, we met the financial requirement on savings only, and said we are moving to the UK together so both of us will be getting jobs upon arrival. My husband has since secured a job, but this was not included in the application.
> 
> I am being realistic and am thinking they may have rejected my application outright just to send me my passport back on time. However, can anyone in the forum, or a moderator, provide guidance on whether or not they would have asked for supporting material prior to rejecting my application? I did not receive any requests or questions since they said they would review my application.
> 
> As you can imagine, I will be anxious over the next few days, so will try to be thinking happy thoughts! :juggle:


So how did you meet the maintenance (housing) requirement?

I hope it's good news


----------



## ZJ88

superdiana said:


> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> I have some news! I got an email from Sheffield saying that a decision has been made! For those of you just tuning in, I am at 15 weeks since documents arriving at Sheffield in the non-priority line. I booked international travel well before this visa application process for the week of July 21, so I have been hassling Sheffield to get me my passport back on time. Although I hope they will continue to move the non-priority pile, I did have an exceptional circumstance.
> 
> As many of you know, my application was not straight forward because I am moving to the UK with my husband, who has not lived there since he was a kid, so he doesn't have a rental agreement for a residence there or a National Insurance number. In our application, we met the financial requirement on savings only, and said we are moving to the UK together so both of us will be getting jobs upon arrival. My husband has since secured a job, but this was not included in the application.
> 
> I am being realistic and am thinking they may have rejected my application outright just to send me my passport back on time. However, can anyone in the forum, or a moderator, provide guidance on whether or not they would have asked for supporting material prior to rejecting my application? I did not receive any requests or questions since they said they would review my application.
> 
> As you can imagine, I will be anxious over the next few days, so will try to be thinking happy thoughts! :juggle:


Hurray! Maybe I should have stayed in the non-priority... But I can't argue, I woke up to the best news ever!

"Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."

Now like you said, the anxiety of waiting for the actual mail. Touchline Dad, you have to be next!


----------



## mircit

Hai all, i'm so glad i found this forum. 
Is there anybody here applying from south east asia countries? 
I am from Indonesia and my husband is applying for Tier 2 Company Intra Transfer.
As for me and my kids, we applied for dependant visa. We took priority service, took the biometrics just last week, so i just wonder how long would it usually take for them to take decision, especially on south east asia.


----------



## superdiana

Hertsfem said:


> So how did you meet the maintenance (housing) requirement?
> 
> I hope it's good news


We found a place that would be available in August when we arrive. We had the landlord write a letter saying that he will be renting that property us, but this was not a formal rental contract.


----------



## Hertsfem

superdiana said:


> We found a place that would be available in August when we arrive. We had the landlord write a letter saying that he will be renting that property us, but this was not a formal rental contract.



OH, I thought they were quite hot on that one :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

ZJ88 said:


> Hurray! Maybe I should have stayed in the non-priority... But I can't argue, I woke up to the best news ever!
> 
> "Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."
> 
> Now like you said, the anxiety of waiting for the actual mail. Touchline Dad, you have to be next!


Congrats am so happy for you


----------



## Ob111

superdiana said:


> We found a place that would be available in August when we arrive. We had the landlord write a letter saying that he will be renting that property us, but this was not a formal rental contract.


I don't know for sure, but someone with that amount of savings can definitely secure a rental... And a letter from someone confirming they will rent to you should be enough... Personally i think you got the visa. 

More good news... Eventually they will get to us on the queue..


----------



## superdiana

Hertsfem said:


> OH, I thought they were quite hot on that one :fingerscrossed:


Yeah, I figured that if they wanted to confirm this, they would have asked for proof of the rental contract. They never made a supplementary document request so I REALLY hope the letter was good enough. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> Yeah, I figured that if they wanted to confirm this, they would have asked for proof of the rental contract. They never made a supplementary document request so I REALLY hope the letter was good enough. :fingerscrossed:


Am sure it's all fine they know if you taken the step of contacting and the landlord writing the letter it's proof enough until you arrive and like ob111 said your savings can cover rents even if they asked for a large deposit. 

Congrats in your decision


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I don't know for sure, but someone with that amount of savings can definitely secure a rental... And a letter from someone confirming they will rent to you should be enough... Personally i think you got the visa.
> 
> More good news... Eventually they will get to us on the queue..


Things are moving which is good I'm hoping we hear more good news tomorrow


----------



## Hertsfem

Some movement at Durham passport office too! they asked for further documents as proof of address but it's so difficult as my daughter in law is staying with her mother waiting for her spouse visa so they can fly!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

I should think that if you've got CAD 118000$ in savings (God help us that the Loonie _doesn't_ continue to nose dive against the £) to show to the UKBA, then something like the letter from the landlord here in the UK should be fine, especially when you consider that they will accept _tentative_ travel-to-the-UK itineraries when vetting applications from overseas ... after all, they (UKBA) should realise that since neither of you live here in the UK, it's not exactly easy for you to get a rental agreement when you've not received the visa yet.

Good luck to you! I hope the DHL guy comes bearing good news.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Happy for you SuperD and ZJ88*



ZJ88 said:


> Hurray! Maybe I should have stayed in the non-priority... But I can't argue, I woke up to the best news ever!
> 
> "Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."
> 
> Now like you said, the anxiety of waiting for the actual mail. Touchline Dad, you have to be next!


Awesome news for both of you! I hope the Smokies is next quite honestly; she has waited patiently in the Non-Priority queue and I hope it is her time. My family is fine over there, it is just nice to see that there is a light at the end of the tunnel, (which hopefully isn't a train coming the other way.)


----------



## Freetofly

I'm new to this forum and found that there is great information here. This is my timeline thus far for my visa request. 

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement 
Date Application Submitted: 22 May 2014 
Date biometrics taken: May 26 2014
Date documents sent May 28th--sent back to me June 10 (Sent to New York, since it specified that on the application, but I was wrong)
Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 10 June 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS delivered 11 June 2014.
E-mail confirmation 12 June 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Within 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Not yet

 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## suziechew

Freetofly said:


> I'm new to this forum and found that there is great information here. This is my timeline thus far for my visa request.
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
> Date Application Submitted: 22 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: May 26 2014
> Date documents sent May 28th--sent back to me June 10 (Sent to New York, since it specified that on the application, but I was wrong)
> Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 10 June 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS delivered 11 June 2014.
> E-mail confirmation 12 June 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Within 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Not yet
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


I cant believe they havent changed that detail about sending it to NY ,so many people have done the same thing ,sent it there and start the wait ,only to have it sent back ,so time wasted not to mention postage costs ,it has been going on for at least 2 months that i know of ,prolly more .

i hope your wait isn't too long ,but either way we all here going thru the same thing ,some good days ,some bad , we all ...waiting/checking/rejoicing/waiting some more ..ray2: :music: :Cry: ray2: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## stevi_shea

I'm new to this forum and found that there is great information here. This is my timeline thus far for my visa request. 

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement 
Date Application Submitted: April 2 2014 
Date biometrics taken: April 9 2014
Date documents sent: April 10 2014
UPS confirmed delivery: April 14 2014
E-mail confirmation they received the visa: April 28 2014 
Upgrade to priority: July 7 2014 
Email confirmation: none yet 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Within 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: ???

I am now 29 weeks pregnant and we had no clue it would ever take this long. We were basing it off of the January numbers. My husband is working in the UK and I have now been without him since April 1. My growing bump and I miss him more and more each day. I plan to have the baby in the UK. I can only fly up until a certain point in my pregnancy. Hoping everyday to receive good news along with the rest of you! I will definitely keep you posted!! Would love to know that it is at least switched over into the priority stack!


----------



## Bjones

We have the same issue in that it would be nice if it could be confirmed which stack we are in! No one is able to give us an answer, we have been told we are priority and that we aren't, despite been requested to resent the receipt multiple times. A week ago we were told we were at the front of the queue, after waiting another week I find that unlikely! We upgraded 4 weeks ago, is it normal not to know? It see people are getting decisions from timelines like or less then ours, it very much seems they haven't upgraded ours but they won't confirm that or give me details regarding a refund


----------



## rmgvwb

Ob111 said:


> No, just applicants from USA, Canada and Nigeria send their applications to Sheffield. Not sure where Bangkok is processed.


Thank you Ob111 for your reply. Much appreciated


----------



## hightensionwire

superdiana said:


> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> I have some news! I got an email from Sheffield saying that a decision has been made! For those of you just tuning in, I am at 15 weeks since documents arriving at Sheffield in the non-priority line. I booked international travel well before this visa application process for the week of July 21, so I have been hassling Sheffield to get me my passport back on time. Although I hope they will continue to move the non-priority pile, I did have an exceptional circumstance.
> 
> As many of you know, my application was not straight forward because I am moving to the UK with my husband, who has not lived there since he was a kid, so he doesn't have a rental agreement for a residence there or a National Insurance number. In our application, we met the financial requirement on savings only, and said we are moving to the UK together so both of us will be getting jobs upon arrival. My husband has since secured a job, but this was not included in the application.
> 
> I am being realistic and am thinking they may have rejected my application outright just to send me my passport back on time. However, can anyone in the forum, or a moderator, provide guidance on whether or not they would have asked for supporting material prior to rejecting my application? I did not receive any requests or questions since they said they would review my application.
> 
> As you can imagine, I will be anxious over the next few days, so will try to be thinking happy thoughts! :juggle:


I'm at about 13-14 weeks myself, so I'm really glad to see that there's some kind of movement in non-priority, even if its just one person.
My fiance and I are going to give it another week to see if we hear back (or if I see some more non-priority movement on here), and if not we're going to upgrade to priority. I'd really rather not have to toss out that much money on upgrading to priority after we've already waited this long ]:


----------



## thesmokies

Touchline Dad said:


> Awesome news for both of you! I hope the Smokies is next quite honestly; she has waited patiently in the Non-Priority queue and I hope it is her time. My family is fine over there, it is just nice to see that there is a light at the end of the tunnel, (which hopefully isn't a train coming the other way.)


I hope we both hear tomorrow but if its only one of us it needs to be you. You are going to be with your kids and I am leaving mine 19 and 23 yrs old.


----------



## Pannyann

thesmokies said:


> I hope we both hear tomorrow but if its only one of us it needs to be you. You are going to be with your kids and I am leaving mine 19 and 23 yrs old.


Wishing the smokies and Touchline Dad all the best your both in my prayers your wait has been long enough, 

To all of us I hope Sheffield end the week with lots of decisions


----------



## Touchline Dad

*This Forum*



thesmokies said:


> I hope we both hear tomorrow but if its only one of us it needs to be you. You are going to be with your kids and I am leaving mine 19 and 23 yrs old.


Seriously, before this journey started I really had lost faith in the human condition. All the ridiculousness in the World, stupid conflicts over meaningless things, hatred and vitriol hurled indiscriminately at people who look different than the ones you grew up with. Through this very difficult time, I have sensed the visceral side of human love & compassion 
and it is beautiful. You guys are awesome, and thanks The Smokies & I hope we ALL get the chance to be with our loved ones soon. Tomorrow is another day!:ranger::focus:


----------



## ro_

ZJ88 said:


> Hurray! Maybe I should have stayed in the non-priority... But I can't argue, I woke up to the best news ever!
> 
> "Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."
> 
> Now like you said, the anxiety of waiting for the actual mail. Touchline Dad, you have to be next!


ZJ88, firstly congratulations!

just curious when you got this email as i appear to be on the same timeline as you, after upgrading and sending in further information...


----------



## ZJ88

ro_ said:


> ZJ88, firstly congratulations!
> 
> just curious when you got this email as i appear to be on the same timeline as you, after upgrading and sending in further information...


Well I got the UKVI email at 1:00 AM saying if they needed more documents that they would let me know and that it was still processing. Then at 7:00 AM I got the decision email.


----------



## Mr&MrsT

Hi Everyone! I would like to thank everyone here. Thank you much for all the Advises, tips, infos, you are all Sent by God to be our guardian angel for this journey. It took months for me to prepare all the documents, and ive lost hope when the time my father passed away months ago but God gave me strength to face all the trials. And finally on 4th of July i applied tru online and did my biometric 9th of july. And got email today (11th of july) from ManilaUkvisa i can collect my passport with visa at ukagency singapore after 3working days. Its God's gift for me and for my husband. Finally we will be together soon. All the stressed, anxiety, sorrows are gone. Its a big relieved now. 

To all new members here please follow all the tips and advises from joppa and nyclon. 
i made mistakes my online application i thought that would be the end of all the hardwork but when i asked Joppa about it, she just told me to write a supporting letter. So now im waiting to get my passport with visa on it.

Tips: if u feel that those details u fill out need some explanation or more information then dont hesitate to write supporting letter for ur details. My second supporting letter is for my old lost passport, i explained why i lost my passport. 
3rd supporting letter i explained about the current address of my husband coz my husband currently staying in Gleneagle Guesthouse but her parents will let us stay in their place upon my arrival with no cost. 
One more tips photocopy all the important documents including the bank statement and tax of ur spouse. 
Heres my timeline:

Country Of Origin: Philippines
Visa: Settlement-Wife (Priority)
Date Application submitted Online: 4th July '14
Biometric appointment: 9th of July 
Submission Method: In Person
Visa Application Location: UK Border Agency Singapore
Decision has been made email: 11th of July '14
I will collect my passport next wednesday 16th july. 

God bless Everyone! And thank you.

I will post the checklist on the other thread. Thanks u.


----------



## mariyah

Mr&MrsT said:


> Hi Everyone! I would like to thank everyone here. Thank you much for all the Advises, tips, infos, you are all Sent by God to be our guardian angel for this journey. It took months for me to prepare all the documents, and ive lost hope when the time my father passed away months ago but God gave me strength to face all the trials. And finally on 4th of July i applied tru online and did my biometric 9th of july. And got email today (11th of july) from ManilaUkvisa i can collect my passport with visa at ukagency singapore after 3working days. Its God's gift for me and for my husband. Finally we will be together soon. All the stressed, anxiety, sorrows are gone. Its a big relieved now.
> 
> To all new members here please follow all the tips and advises from joppa and nyclon.
> i made mistakes my online application i thought that would be the end of all the hardwork but when i asked Joppa about it, she just told me to write a supporting letter. So now im waiting to get my passport with visa on it.
> 
> Tips: if u feel that those details u fill out need some explanation or more information then dont hesitate to write supporting letter for ur details. My second supporting letter is for my old lost passport, i explained why i lost my passport.
> 3rd supporting letter i explained about the current address of my husband coz my husband currently staying in Gleneagle Guesthouse but her parents will let us stay in their place upon my arrival with no cost.
> One more tips photocopy all the important documents including the bank statement and tax of ur spouse.
> Heres my timeline:
> 
> Country Of Origin: Philippines
> Visa: Settlement-Wife (Priority)
> Date Application submitted Online: 4th July '14
> Biometric appointment: 9th of July
> Submission Method: In Person
> Visa Application Location: UK Border Agency Singapore
> Decision has been made email: 11th of July '14
> I will collect my passport next wednesday 16th july.
> 
> God bless Everyone! And thank you.
> 
> I will post the checklist on the other thread. Thanks u.


Congratulations Mr&MrsT. I'm really happy for you and wish you all the best in your future. It's amazing you got your visa in so little time. I wish there was consistency around the world in visa waiting times. Whilst I recognise some offices are far busier than others and some cases are far more complex than others, it seems unfair that one settlement visa can be issued in as little as 3 days when some people have been waiting months. Sorry for the rant, it just highlights the sheer imbalance in the system.


----------



## Dad

It's the last working day of the week today. All the best to everyone on this forum and I pray we get more decision e-mails from Sheffield today


----------



## Dad

Hi HecAlas, Any update on your husband's passport? Has it been delivered? Best wishes and good luck.


HecAlas said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just checked the tracking on VFS global, and it has being updated. It says processed application delivered to UPS because my husband paid for courier.
> 
> Hopefully by Friday we should know the outcome. I am very nervous..but like I said only God knows...
> 
> Wish everyone the best of luck for this week..


----------



## Ob111

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/329137/hc-532.pdf

Seems like they have adjusted sum of the rules, please can a moderator help translate sum of the general gist in lay man english.. Thank You...


----------



## Hertsfem

Ob111 said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/329137/hc-532.pdf
> 
> Seems like they have adjusted sum of the rules, please can a moderator help translate sum of the general gist in lay man english.. Thank You...


Thanks Ob, probably best to start a new thread for this so it gets maximum views...


----------



## Mr&MrsT

mariyah said:


> Congratulations Mr&MrsT. I'm really happy for you and wish you all the best in your future. It's amazing you got your visa in so little time. I wish there was consistency around the world in visa waiting times. Whilst I recognise some offices are far busier than others and some cases are far more complex than others, it seems unfair that one settlement visa can be issued in as little as 3 days when some people have been waiting months. Sorry for the rant, it just highlights the sheer imbalance in the system.



I know a lot of people here been waiting for months, and i knw what they feel right now. I been waiting months also to complete my documents and almost lost hope because my working visa here in singapore almost finished thats why im very stressed, and pressured. I paid for express coz i only have 57days left to work here in singapore. And it could be very complicated for me if i do non priority coz i need to leave singapore after my working visa expiration.i think in my case i get the quick result because im just near to the ukborder agencymanila and i paid priority. I still keep praying for all the people here that soon God grant their prayers. God bless us and guide us always...🙏 👼🙏


----------



## vtor41

ajicoiom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been following this forum for a little while and it's been somewhat comforting to read through everyone else's experiences on here, knowing that what we're currently going through is not unusual and generally nothing to worry about.
> 
> As I've been reading all your stories for the last few weeks, I thought it would only be fair for me to share our timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted: 28 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 11 June 2014
> Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 16 June 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Fedex delivered 18 June 2014, e-mail confirmation 21 June 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: N/A (but see below for % stats for June)
> Date your visa was received: Not yet
> 
> As a background to our situation, I'm a British Citizen in the Isle of Man, a crown dependency and my wife is a US citizen. The UK looks after the visa process for the Isle of Man so, it's much the same as the UK process with an added step whereby, once they've reviewed and approved the application, they send the application to the Isle of Man immigration office for an additional approval (additional processing time!)
> 
> I'm hoping that we'll get a response sometime next week, given that 74% of applications in June were processed in under 15 business days and we've paid for priority but, I know things don't usually work like that and with the added Manx authorisation required, I'm sure it'll take a little longer!
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has posted this already but, the June settlement visa stats for United States applicants are as follows:
> 
> *Settlement*
> Most applications are processed within 60 days.
> % of applications decided within
> 2 days	1%
> 3 days	8%
> 5 days	18%
> 10 days	45%
> 15 days	74%
> 30 days	80%
> 60 days	96%
> 90 days	98%
> 120 days 99%
> 
> Here's hoping for a quick resolution and reunion with loved ones for all on here!


Hello ajicoiom, any news on your end? Nothing here.


----------



## stevi_shea

*Email from Sheffield*

I received an email at 7:10am from Sheffield stating:


I have upgraded your application to Priority, and it will be considered by an Entry Clearance Officer in the coming days.

This shows us they are on the move today!!!! I hope some of you get answers today as well!


----------



## SushiMonster

Woke up to an email from Sheffield this morning but my excitement was short lived as it was the request for more information email for my daughter. The worst part is they already have the information, her mother's death certificate. :frusty:

Anyways, I know a couple of people have received the request for more information. How long was it from the time you sent the information until you had a decision?

So close.


----------



## thesmokies

Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Now I am real nervous it could have said my visa will be dispatched instead of application


----------



## Freetofly

suziechew said:


> I cant believe they havent changed that detail about sending it to NY ,so many people have done the same thing ,sent it there and start the wait ,only to have it sent back ,so time wasted not to mention postage costs ,it has been going on for at least 2 months that i know of ,prolly more .
> 
> i hope your wait isn't too long ,but either way we all here going thru the same thing ,some good days ,some bad , we all ...waiting/checking/rejoicing/waiting some more ..ray2: :music: :Cry: ray2: :fingerscrossed:


I was glad I didn't have to pay for the postage for them to send back to me from New York.


----------



## suziechew

thesmokies said:


> Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Now I am real nervous it could have said my visa will be dispatched instead of application


im sure it will be good news ,so pleased for ya ,as you have waited so long x:fingerscrossed:


----------



## suziechew

SushiMonster said:


> Woke up to an email from Sheffield this morning but my excitement was short lived as it was the request for more information email for my daughter. The worst part is they already have the information, her mother's death certificate. :frusty:
> 
> Anyways, I know a couple of people have received the request for more information. How long was it from the time you sent the information until you had a decision?
> 
> So close.


my package was recieved 4th june and the same day they asked for another appendix 2 for my fiance's son ,since then nothing and that was 28 working days ago .But that was mine ,not everyone the same .hoping yours will be sorted quickly x


----------



## Bjones

Got an email saying our applications will be processed today, however after been told we were at the front of the queue a week ago I am taking it with a pinch of salt!
Good luck to all of you


----------



## Ob111

Seems like sheffield got faster after the ruling.... Yay The Smokies... Abt time and be positive... Your Visa is on its way to you..


----------



## Pannyann

thesmokies said:


> Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Now I am real nervous it could have said my visa will be dispatched instead of application


Congrats am so happy for you


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Seems like sheffield got faster after the ruling.... Yay The Smokies... Abt time and be positive... Your Visa is on its way to you..


Yes its nice to see some movement


----------



## ajicoiom

vtor41 said:


> Hello ajicoiom, any news on your end? Nothing here.


Nothing yet! 

It was in one the local papers today that the Isle of Man immigration office has dealt with higher than usual volumes over the last year but, noted the figure as being "over 800!"

You figure that with there being 250 working days in a year, a rate of just over 3 per day shouldn't be that hard to manage!

Hopefully we'll hear something soon!


----------



## Dad

I'm so happy for you. Stay positive and I hope you get your visa soon[email protected] Touchlinedad, I hope you get a decision e-mail from Sheffield soon.


thesmokies said:


> Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Now I am real nervous it could have said my visa will be dispatched instead of application


----------



## Joppa

ajicoiom said:


> Nothing yet!
> 
> It was in one the local papers today that the Isle of Man immigration office has dealt with higher than usual volumes over the last year but, noted the figure as being "over 800!"
> 
> You figure that with there being 250 working days in a year, a rate of just over 3 per day shouldn't be that hard to manage!


But not if they only have one person doing the job, which is quite possible.


----------



## Pannyann

Another week end oh well hello week 14 of waiting. 

Congrats to all who have received decisions or visas. 

Am really praying next week sees lots more decisions. 

Wishing everyone a great weekend.


----------



## ladyjujubee

*Visa Received!!!*

My visa came in the mail just about 10 minutes ago. I think I about attacked the fedex man!!! I tore open the package and the visa was in my passport. I cried I was so happy!

So here is my final timeline...
Country Applying from: USA
Type of Application: Settlement/Fiancee (non-priority)
Date Application Submitted: 15 May (online)
Date of Biometrics: 28 May
Date Application arrived in Sheffield: 3 June
Date Received Confirmation from Sheffield: 11 June
Date Upgraded to Priority: 27 June
Date Sheffield Acknowledged Priority: 30 June
Date Received Decision Email: 8 July
Date Visa Received: 11 July!!!!!

I am so grateful to everyone here who offered kind words and advice. Even though my wait was not as long as some, it was still very nerve wracking and horrible. I always kept thinking the worst. I'm so happy that I can be reunited with my fiance and we can officially start saying we will be married in November. I am hoping that everyone wil receive good news and decisions soon!!! Good luck to everyone still waiting!!!!!


----------



## Dad

Has anyone seen this? Appeal court back Spouse visa change. BBC News - Appeal court backs spouse visa change


----------



## Dad

Congratulations!


ladyjujubee said:


> My visa came in the mail just about 10 minutes ago. I think I about attacked the fedex man!!! I tore open the package and the visa was in my passport. I cried I was so happy!
> 
> So here is my final timeline...
> Country Applying from: USA
> Type of Application: Settlement/Fiancee (non-priority)
> Date Application Submitted: 15 May (online)
> Date of Biometrics: 28 May
> Date Application arrived in Sheffield: 3 June
> Date Received Confirmation from Sheffield: 11 June
> Date Upgraded to Priority: 27 June
> Date Sheffield Acknowledged Priority: 30 June
> Date Received Decision Email: 8 July
> Date Visa Received: 11 July!!!!!
> 
> I am so grateful to everyone here who offered kind words and advice. Even though my wait was not as long as some, it was still very nerve wracking and horrible. I always kept thinking the worst. I'm so happy that I can be reunited with my fiance and we can officially start saying we will be married in November. I am hoping that everyone wil receive good news and decisions soon!!! Good luck to everyone still waiting!!!!!


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Has anyone seen this? Appeal court back Spouse visa change. BBC News - Appeal court backs spouse visa change


Yes there was a thread that Joppa did that gives more links on this issue.


----------



## Pannyann

ladyjujubee said:


> My visa came in the mail just about 10 minutes ago. I think I about attacked the fedex man!!! I tore open the package and the visa was in my passport. I cried I was so happy!
> 
> So here is my final timeline...
> Country Applying from: USA
> Type of Application: Settlement/Fiancee (non-priority)
> Date Application Submitted: 15 May (online)
> Date of Biometrics: 28 May
> Date Application arrived in Sheffield: 3 June
> Date Received Confirmation from Sheffield: 11 June
> Date Upgraded to Priority: 27 June
> Date Sheffield Acknowledged Priority: 30 June
> Date Received Decision Email: 8 July
> Date Visa Received: 11 July!!!!!
> 
> I am so grateful to everyone here who offered kind words and advice. Even though my wait was not as long as some, it was still very nerve wracking and horrible. I always kept thinking the worst. I'm so happy that I can be reunited with my fiance and we can officially start saying we will be married in November. I am hoping that everyone wil receive good news and decisions soon!!! Good luck to everyone still waiting!!!!!


Congratulations have a safe flight and have a great wedding


----------



## ladyjujubee

Pannyann said:


> Congratulations have a safe flight and have a great wedding


Thank you so very much!!! I am thinking good thoughts for you as I know you've been waiting so long for a decision now. I'm hoping you hear some good news soon!


----------



## Pannyann

ladyjujubee said:


> Thank you so very much!!! I am thinking good thoughts for you as I know you've been waiting so long for a decision now. I'm hoping you hear some good news soon!


Thank you so much am praying I will hear by the end of the month


----------



## Dad

Thanks


Pannyann said:


> Yes there was a thread that Joppa did that gives more links on this issue.


----------



## foreversamijo

Mr&MrsT said:


> Hi Everyone! I would like to thank everyone here. Thank you much for all the Advises, tips, infos, you are all Sent by God to be our guardian angel for this journey. It took months for me to prepare all the documents, and ive lost hope when the time my father passed away months ago but God gave me strength to face all the trials. And finally on 4th of July i applied tru online and did my biometric 9th of july. And got email today (11th of july) from ManilaUkvisa i can collect my passport with visa at ukagency singapore after 3working days. Its God's gift for me and for my husband. Finally we will be together soon. All the stressed, anxiety, sorrows are gone. Its a big relieved now. To all new members here please follow all the tips and advises from joppa and nyclon. i made mistakes my online application i thought that would be the end of all the hardwork but when i asked Joppa about it, she just told me to write a supporting letter. So now im waiting to get my passport with visa on it. Tips: if u feel that those details u fill out need some explanation or more information then dont hesitate to write supporting letter for ur details. My second supporting letter is for my old lost passport, i explained why i lost my passport. 3rd supporting letter i explained about the current address of my husband coz my husband currently staying in Gleneagle Guesthouse but her parents will let us stay in their place upon my arrival with no cost. One more tips photocopy all the important documents including the bank statement and tax of ur spouse. Heres my timeline: Country Of Origin: Philippines Visa: Settlement-Wife (Priority) Date Application submitted Online: 4th July '14 Biometric appointment: 9th of July Submission Method: In Person Visa Application Location: UK Border Agency Singapore Decision has been made email: 11th of July '14 I will collect my passport next wednesday 16th july. God bless Everyone! And thank you. I will post the checklist on the other thread. Thanks u.


Hello and congrats!😃 

Why do we have to print copies of the original documents? Is it just for our records or do we have to also submit them with the originals to Sheffield?


----------



## ajicoiom

Joppa said:


> But not if they only have one person doing the job, which is quite possible.


Aye, I suppose you're right. I'm guessing that the 800 odd applications aren't spread evenly throughout the year either and it's peak time right now too.

Just wish they'd hurry up!!


----------



## Hertsfem

foreversamijo said:


> Hello and congrats!😃
> 
> Why do we have to print copies of the original documents? Is it just for our records or do we have to also submit them with the originals to Sheffield?



You send the copies in as well, else you risk them keeping your originals!

We also made an additional set of copies for ourselves just in case...


----------



## foreversamijo

Hertsfem said:


> You send the copies in as well, else you risk them keeping your originals! We also made an additional set of copies for ourselves just in case...


Ah, I see!
Makes sense. 
Thanks Hertsfem!😃


----------



## Mr&MrsT

foreversamijo said:


> Hello and congrats!dde03 Why do we have to print copies of the original documents? Is it just for our records or do we have to also submit them with the originals to Sheffield?


I mean you need to submit the photocopy as well. Thank you.


----------



## thesmokies

:cheer2::cheer2:The fedex tracker says my documents should be delivered Monday at 4:30pm. I am very happy!!!!


PS For those that want to know I was non priority from March 26


----------



## superdiana

thesmokies said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:The fedex tracker says my documents should be delivered Monday at 4:30pm. I am very happy!!!!
> 
> 
> PS For those that want to know I was non priority from March 26


Argh, they used DHL for me (it's shipping back to the office in Toronto) and it STILL hasn't said the package has been picked up even though they created the label Thursday! I was worried they went on strike before they were able to send my package.

Glad one of us non-priorities will be getting a visa soon!


----------



## thesmokies

superdiana said:


> Argh, they used DHL for me (it's shipping back to the office in Toronto) and it STILL hasn't said the package has been picked up even though they created the label Thursday! I was worried they went on strike before they were able to send my package.
> 
> Glad one of us non-priorities will be getting a visa soon!


I am happy for you and praying for everyone waiting especially touch line dad
:lock1::lock1:


----------



## Pannyann

thesmokies said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:The fedex tracker says my documents should be delivered Monday at 4:30pm. I am very happy!!!!
> 
> 
> PS For those that want to know I was non priority from March 26


Congrats am hoping they soon move in to April. The final few hours to wait and you will have your visa in your hand


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> Argh, they used DHL for me (it's shipping back to the office in Toronto) and it STILL hasn't said the package has been picked up even though they created the label Thursday! I was worried they went on strike before they were able to send my package.
> 
> Glad one of us non-priorities will be getting a visa soon!


Hopefully your wait won't be too long and your label was sorted early and not affected by the strike


----------



## Pannyann

thesmokies said:


> I am happy for you and praying for everyone waiting especially touch line dad
> :lock1::lock1:


I so hope Touchline Dad hears in the coming week. It's going get lonely on here soon once all the March people have gone. Was looking at flights earlier wow they have got so expensive this august even more than previous years.


----------



## Pannyann

*HecAlas*

Hi has your husband received his passport back yet? We also used a courier so I'm wandering how long they take once the passport is in Nigeria.


----------



## HecAlas

It is so strange my husband has not still gotten his passport. I emailed Sheffield and they replied yesterday that the passport was send to the VAC on the 2nd of July. Which is true because I got the supporting documents on the 4th of July. They have told me that they hope we should have gotten it and if not we should email them to let them know which i did.

This is so frustrating because I checked the VFS tracking on Wednesday initially it said "processed passport delivered to UPS on....." Towards the end of the day it said" "processed passport in transit to the UK visa operation centre" this is how it has being from Wednesday till today.

The Entry clearance assistant sounded surprised that we have not gotten the passport. Why the delay I don't understand. My husband has emailed VFS no reply and you can't call them because of UKVI. 

The only option is for my husband to go there. So frustrating.

Any take on this...


----------



## HecAlas

Hey Pannyann we were typing at the same time. Lol


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> It is so strange my husband has not still gotten his passport. I emailed Sheffield and they replied yesterday that the passport was send to the VAC on the 2nd of July. Which is true because I got the supporting documents on the 4th of July. They have told me that they hope we should have gotten it and if not we should email them to let them know which i did.
> 
> This is so frustrating because I checked the VFS tracking on Wednesday initially it said "processed passport delivered to UPS on....." Towards the end of the day it said" "processed passport in transit to the UK visa operation centre" this is how it has being from Wednesday till today.
> 
> The Entry clearance assistant sounded surprised that we have not gotten the passport. Why the delay I don't understand. My husband has emailed VFS no reply and you can't call them because of UKVI.
> 
> The only option is for my husband to go there. So frustrating.
> 
> Any take on this...


I know a situation where this happened to s friend of ours in Nigeria . Keep on to Sheffield by email but what he was also told to do was to go with a print out of sheffields reply saying it's sent and he should have it. Once he showed them that and after about an hours wait in turned up! Never knew where it went. 

It is strange why it's saying in transit again.


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Hey Pannyann we were typing at the same time. Lol


Lol i just wandered how you were and also sitting here wandering how it's going be getting his passport back as the visa centre we used at Lekki has now closed and tele performance taken over. 

Sheffield didn't reply to my urgent mail I sent on Wednesday. What was interesting in your last post was the passport left uk on 2 July even before your docs arrived. Nigeria is so slow last time husband got passport back 2 weeks after Sheffield dated everything 

I do know the email being shown from Sheffield normally makes them move


----------



## HecAlas

Yes I know they are so slow. It would have being bearable if they had told us if we were approved or not.

But we have to wait to get the passport.

Wishing for the best and wishing all still waiting the best...


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Pannyann*



Pannyann said:


> I so hope Touchline Dad hears in the coming week. It's going get lonely on here soon once all the March people have gone. Was looking at flights earlier wow they have got so expensive this august even more than previous years.


Regardless of what happens, I am not going anywhere as far as the Forum is concerned. 
I will still be on here (unfortunately for some of you!). If I do get the visa, I plan on applying
for ILR etc., if not, I will continue to try to get over there. So sorry for all of you!!:thumb:

My application is very straightforward in some respects ($$$$ we met the Financial requirement by savings) but not so straightforward in others, though I am confident that everything has been rectified. I am sure that is why it is taking a bit longer than some of
the others in my similar timeframe. Enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## Dad

Good luck and best wishes HecAlas. You're in my thought and I hope everything work well for you and your husband. It's just unfortunate that the postal services in Nigeria is not reliable.


Pannyann said:


> Lol i just wandered how you were and also sitting here wandering how it's going be getting his passport back as the visa centre we used at Lekki has now closed and tele performance taken over.
> 
> Sheffield didn't reply to my urgent mail I sent on Wednesday. What was interesting in your last post was the passport left uk on 2 July even before your docs arrived. Nigeria is so slow last time husband got passport back 2 weeks after Sheffield dated everything
> 
> I do know the email being shown from Sheffield normally makes them move


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Regardless of what happens, I am not going anywhere as far as the Forum is concerned.
> I will still be on here (unfortunately for some of you!). If I do get the visa, I plan on applying
> for ILR etc., if not, I will continue to try to get over there. So sorry for all of you!!:thumb:
> 
> My application is very straightforward in some respects ($$$$ we met the Financial requirement by savings) but not so straightforward in others, though I am confident that everything has been rectified. I am sure that is why it is taking a bit longer than some of
> the others in my similar timeframe. Enjoy the weekend everyone!


It's great your staying around. I am sure it's all going to be fine and you will soon be in the UK. 

Have a good weekend too.


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Yes I know they are so slow. It would have being bearable if they had told us if we were approved or not.
> 
> But we have to wait to get the passport.
> 
> Wishing for the best and wishing all still waiting the best...


I also wish they would tell people the outcome so that the waiting ends as soon as the decision is made. Let me know how you get on and have a nice weekend.


----------



## Ob111

Hey everyone... I am more nervous now more than ever, considering they are delighted.... They may be delighted when they reject my case cause we are 1 payslip short and I stupidly did not put all our savings to show we meet the financial requirement.... (Even if in my opinion they will never give benefits to my husband cause he has savings way over 16,000 but if u don't submit the papers the way they want it, u will be a burden to tax payers)

Well if they do that they can be rest assured am sending my application right back in under Cat. A... Just more time to wait... Stay. Positive Heclas... 

And fingers crossed Touchline Dad and Pannyann.... This new week may very well be ur week....


----------



## Dad

Stay positive Ob111. They might request the payslips from you.


Ob111 said:


> Hey everyone... I am more nervous now more than ever, considering they are delighted.... They may be delighted when they reject my case cause we are 1 payslip short and I stupidly did not put all our savings to show we meet the financial requirement.... (Even if in my opinion they will never give benefits to my husband cause he has savings way over 16,000 but if u don't submit the papers the way they want it, u will be a burden to tax payers)
> 
> Well if they do that they can be rest assured am sending my application right back in under Cat. A... Just more time to wait... Stay. Positive Heclas...
> 
> And fingers crossed Touchline Dad and Pannyann.... This new week may very well be ur week....


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Stay positive Ob111. They might request the payslips from you.


Yes they may do that especially since the rest of your application is right. Fingers crossed we all hear soon


----------



## Mr.hassan

dear all please help
I've submitted my application for Settlement visa on 13th May 2014. On the same day I've got an automated message saying that my application no GWFxxxx has been dispatched to UKV1 Decision Making Centre, Riyadh Saudi Arabia. Afterwards I didn't get any update on my visa that whether it has been received by an embassy or not.

please any idea?


----------



## Pannyann

Mr.hassan said:


> dear all please help
> I've submitted my application for Settlement visa on 13th May 2014. On the same day I've got an automated message saying that my application no GWFxxxx has been dispatched to UKV1 Decision Making Centre, Riyadh Saudi Arabia. Afterwards I didn't get any update on my visa that whether it has been received by an embassy or not.
> 
> please any idea?


Hi I also have never received any update apart from the day I submitted. Although I didn't submit to same country as you. May be worth emailing Riyadh or the UkVI FAQ


----------



## mmmmk

Country applying from: Australia (Perth)
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General & Unmarried Partner (my fiancée)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 18 June 2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 2nd July 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ??
Office location processing your visa: VFS Global Perth (processed in Manila)
Projected timeline given: Passports couriered back by 30 July 2014
Date your visa was received: ...

Was offered a job by an A-rated sponsor, restricted CoS was granted in June. Company has engaged an agency to handle the application, all we had to do was gather all the paperwork, the other required material (evidence of cohabitation etc...), and turn up to the VFS Global office with originals and copies..hopefully it all goes through smoothly! :fingerscrossed:

Will be interesting to see how soon a non-priority application from Australia goes through in Manila.


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> Hi I also have never received any update apart from the day I submitted. Although I didn't submit to same country as you. May be worth emailing Riyadh or the UkVI FAQ


My DIL has not had her tracking updated since she did her bio. She sent them a message on Friday asking for an update, they said it would take up to 3 working days to respond so lets see what happens :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ob111

Hertsfem said:


> My DIL has not had her tracking updated since she did her bio. She sent them a message on Friday asking for an update, they said it would take up to 3 working days to respond so lets see what happens :fingerscrossed:


Where do they process applications made in Zimbabwe? It would probably be faster than sheffield.


----------



## Hertsfem

Ob111 said:


> Where do they process applications made in Zimbabwe? It would probably be faster than sheffield.



They are processed in Pretoria so yes I'm hoping they are. Just that the tracking has not been updated


----------



## Pannyann

The weekend is nearly done and I'm hoping and praying we all hear something from Sheffield this week. Wishing everyone a lovely week.


----------



## thesmokies

Pannyann said:


> The weekend is nearly done and I'm hoping and praying we all hear something from Sheffield this week. Wishing everyone a lovely week.



My documents are in Memphis Tn. which is 5 hours away


----------



## Dad

Best wishes to everyone that are still waiting and I pray we get more decision e-mails from Sheffield this week.


----------



## Hertsfem

Not JUST Sheffield


----------



## HecAlas

Husbands visa was granted. He picked it up this morning over the moon.

Thanks to Joppa and good people on this forum. 

All those of you still waiting there is hope praying for you all.

Peace...


----------



## emanken

*Decision Made!*

Hi all, my husband received his "a decision has been made" email today, fingers crossed it is good news! :fingerscrossed:

Here is our timeline as a reminder:

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - *PRIORITY SERVICE*
Date application submitted (online or in person): 02 June Online 
Date biometrics taken: 05 June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 June
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Not provided - "Decision Made" email received on 14 July
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Dad

Congratulations dear. So happy for you.


HecAlas said:


> Husbands visa was granted. He picked it up this morning over the moon.
> 
> Thanks to Joppa and good people on this forum.
> 
> All those of you still waiting there is hope praying for you all.
> 
> Peace...


----------



## HecAlas

Dad said:


> Congratulations dear. So happy for you.


Thanks very much...


----------



## Ob111

HecAlas said:


> Husbands visa was granted. He picked it up this morning over the moon.
> 
> Thanks to Joppa and good people on this forum.
> 
> All those of you still waiting there is hope praying for you all.
> 
> Peace...


Big congrats Hecalas


----------



## Ob111

HecAlas said:


> Husbands visa was granted. He picked it up this morning over the moon.
> 
> Thanks to Joppa and good people on this forum.
> 
> All those of you still waiting there is hope praying for you all.
> 
> Peace...


Big congrats Hecalas


----------



## Joppa

So a month for priority, still within 4-5 weeks timescale.


----------



## emanken

Yep! Not bad at all! Thanks for all your help, Joppa!


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Husbands visa was granted. He picked it up this morning over the moon.
> 
> Thanks to Joppa and good people on this forum.
> 
> All those of you still waiting there is hope praying for you all.
> 
> Peace...


Have just seen this so happy for you. 

Congrats


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann, Ob111, Dad, Touchline Dad you are all next. Routing for you...


I believe....


----------



## jackpen

Applied foe priority about a month a go. UK spouse visa.

We just had the "A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK" email.

Is this a good sign? We're so nervous.


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Pannyann, Ob111, Dad, Touchline Dad you are all next. Routing for you...
> 
> 
> I believe....


Thank you am praying hard


----------



## emanken

jackpen said:


> Applied foe priority about a month a go. UK spouse visa.
> 
> We just had the "A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK" email.
> 
> Is this a good sign? We're so nervous.


We're on the same timeline as you (priority one month ago) and got the same email today. I can only imagine that, if there was anything wrong - items missing, etc., we'd have been asked for more info. Fingers crossed for positive news for you!


----------



## jackpen

emanken said:


> We're on the same timeline as you (priority one month ago) and got the same email today. I can only imagine that, if there was anything wrong - items missing, etc., we'd have been asked for more info. Fingers crossed for positive news for you!


Good luck! My stomach is in knots. We did initially get asked to add the Appendix 2 (stupid me forgot), but heard nothing thereafter.


----------



## BunnyLips

emanken said:


> Hi all, my husband received his "a decision has been made" email today, fingers crossed it is good news! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Here is our timeline as a reminder:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - *PRIORITY SERVICE*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 02 June Online
> Date biometrics taken: 05 June
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 June
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Not provided - "Decision Made" email received on 14 July
> Date your visa was received:


Hurray!! Congratulations! Once I got that email, I was holding my visa in my hands less than 48 hours later. I hope it's the same for you! 

I hope there are lots of decisions this week. I'm encouraged to see decision emails coming out on Monday!


----------



## Pannyann

BunnyLips said:


> Hurray!! Congratulations! Once I got that email, I was holding my visa in my hands less than 48 hours later. I hope it's the same for you!
> 
> I hope there are lots of decisions this week. I'm encouraged to see decision emails coming out on Monday!


Yes it's great to see decisions on a Monday 

Congrats to both of you


----------



## hightensionwire

I keep checking back here hoping to see some non-priority ones moving. Really regretting waiting until March to put my application in! But I suppose there's no way any of us could have predicted the passport backlog ]: 
Really wish they'd at least touch the late March/early April applications. We've been waiting quite a while on those ones now.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I keep checking back here hoping to see some non-priority ones moving. Really regretting waiting until March to put my application in! But I suppose there's no way any of us could have predicted the passport backlog ]:
> Really wish they'd at least touch the late March/early April applications. We've been waiting quite a while on those ones now.


Am hoping they get to early April soon. When did you apply?


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Am hoping they get to early April soon. When did you apply?


March 22--documents went in about a week later.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> March 22--documents went in about a week later.


You must be next in line hopefully you will hear very soon


----------



## Britkpr

Hi Sunny7, just wondering if you had a reply in the end? Our visa is also being processed in Colombia! 



Sunny7 said:


> Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa (settlement)
> Place of application: Mexico
> Date application submitted: 2nd April 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 2nd April 2014
> Office handling application: Bogota, Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 8 weeks
> Date visa was resolved: Waiting
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> Hello everyone, I have been voraciously reading this thread and thought I might post my situation, hoping anyone will have a word of advice.
> 
> I submitted my application in person on April 2nd 2014, two weeks later, on the 16th, we were sent an email asking for my husband's most recent payslips, which we sent the same day and we were told the timeline would be 25 days from the day I submitted the application in person.
> 
> I was really impressed by them getting to our papers so soon, and I realise that a) Timelines are an approximate and not set in stone and b) Weekends and bank holidays don't count.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has an idea of how long it could take from the time they start looking at your application, I am trying not to get anxious but it has been 4 weeks since they contacted us, so I know four weeks ago they were looking at my file, and my first thought was that they can't spend that much time on one case, but a thought has crept into my head, that perhaps people that have paid for the priority service can make the person looking at an application to stop that one and go to the priority one, over and over? I have no idea if this is what happens, I am just trying to be patient and if anyone has any thoughts it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## emanken

BunnyLips said:


> Hurray!! Congratulations! Once I got that email, I was holding my visa in my hands less than 48 hours later. I hope it's the same for you!
> 
> I hope there are lots of decisions this week. I'm encouraged to see decision emails coming out on Monday!


48 hours! OMG!! That is fantastic - our daughter is missing her daddy so much and we've only been apart a couple of weeks. Let's hope he's here by the weekend!


----------



## emanken

jackpen said:


> Good luck! My stomach is in knots. We did initially get asked to add the Appendix 2 (stupid me forgot), but heard nothing thereafter.


Let's hope that no news is good news!! All the best - let us know how it turns out


----------



## Freetofly

hightensionwire said:


> I keep checking back here hoping to see some non-priority ones moving. Really regretting waiting until March to put my application in! But I suppose there's no way any of us could have predicted the passport backlog ]:
> Really wish they'd at least touch the late March/early April applications. We've been waiting quite a while on those ones now.


Wishing you hear an answer soon! 

I'm hoping to hear something by September 1. 

4 weeks down, hopefully only 8 more to go...hone::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pallykin

Freetofly said:


> I'm hoping to hear something by September 1.
> 
> 4 weeks down, hopefully only 8 more to go...hone::fingerscrossed:


Freetofly, did you apply non-priority?


----------



## Pannyann

Can anyone tell me if they have emailed sheffield needing an urgent response how long you've waited for a reply please?


----------



## Freetofly

Pallykin said:


> Freetofly, did you apply non-priority?


Yes we applied non-priority.


----------



## Pallykin

It's my impression that non-priority has ground to a halt... correct me if I'm wrong here. Twelve weeks may be unrealistic.


----------



## Pannyann

Pallykin said:


> It's my impression that non-priority has ground to a halt... correct me if I'm wrong here. Twelve weeks may be unrealistic.


The smokies and HecAlas who were non priority got an answer but I don't know of anyone else. 14 weeks ago bio were done and docs were at Sheffield on 10 April and have not heard anything back. Last email I had 3 weeks ago said email again in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Freetofly

Pallykin said:


> It's my impression that non-priority has ground to a halt... correct me if I'm wrong here. Twelve weeks may be unrealistic.


No, you are not wrong whatsoever, but it sure helps to make these goals in order to accomplish all I have to do before I leave the USA. 

We applied early so it won't be crazy once we receive the visa. 
I'm due to officially retire November 1 this year. 

Now if we don't hear anything in 16 weeks, I'm going to be worried!!!


----------



## Bjones

Pannyann said:


> Can anyone tell me if they have emailed sheffield needing an urgent response how long you've waited for a reply please?


Generally had a reply next day but the content of those replies is baloney!
They told us we were front of the priority queue nearly two weeks ago and last Friday that we were been processed that day, however we have received no further emails and no movement on our fedex.
So you will get a reply, it's just not really worth reading.
I may sound bitter, because frankly I am!


----------



## Pannyann

Bjones said:


> Generally had a reply next day but the content of those replies is baloney!
> They told us we were front of the priority queue nearly two weeks ago and last Friday that we were been processed that day, however we have received no further emails and no movement on our fedex.
> So you will get a reply, it's just not really worth reading.
> I may sound bitter, because frankly I am!


Thank you I wrote to them last Thursday as have had something urgent come up and no reply sent it again today!they to me 20 May would here in coming days when I asked about that when no answer after 5 weeks just got told they were sorry but busy. 

I hope I hear soon.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Non Priority*



Pallykin said:


> It's my impression that non-priority has ground to a halt... correct me if I'm wrong here. Twelve weeks may be unrealistic.


When I emailed Sheffield about a month ago, I was told Non-Priority Settlement applications
were taking a minimum of 12 weeks to process. :frusty:


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> When I emailed Sheffield about a month ago, I was told Non-Priority Settlement applications
> were taking a minimum of 12 weeks to process. :frusty:


The FAQ are now saying 24 weeks be interesting to see what the country figures say.

I wish they would give you your answer you've waited so patiently and been a strength to so many of us.


----------



## thesmokies

I now have my visa yippee!!!!


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

thesmokies said:


> I now have my visa yippee!!!!


Congratulations! I love seeing all the movement at Sheffield today. Would you please repost your timeline?


----------



## hightensionwire

Freetofly said:


> No, you are not wrong whatsoever, but it sure helps to make these goals in order to accomplish all I have to do before I leave the USA.
> 
> We applied early so it won't be crazy once we receive the visa.
> I'm due to officially retire November 1 this year.
> 
> Now if we don't hear anything in 16 weeks, I'm going to be worried!!!


There are several people on here that haven't heard in 13-15 weeks.
I'm at week 14 now, and I believe that one of the people that just got theirs was on week 16.
This backlog is going to probably go well past their busy period, given how bad it has gotten. I'm sure they're steadily receiving applications, but they don't seem to be processing any nonpriority.
So even 16 weeks is no guarantee.


----------



## superdiana

hightensionwire said:


> There are several people on here that haven't heard in 13-15 weeks.
> I'm at week 14 now, and I believe that one of the people that just got theirs was on week 16.
> This backlog is going to probably go well past their busy period, given how bad it has gotten. I'm sure they're steadily receiving applications, but they don't seem to be processing any nonpriority.
> So even 16 weeks is no guarantee.


I'm at 16 weeks since my documents arrived at Sheffield, and I even had a special request to have my application reviewed so I could get my passport back before my travel next week (international travel booked before visa process). Apparently, a DHL label was created last Thursday, but still NOTHING! Not even a pick-up notice! 

I believe thesmokies was a week ahead of me, so 17 weeks for non-priority, but got the visa today!


----------



## hightensionwire

superdiana said:


> I'm at 16 weeks since my documents arrived at Sheffield, and I even had a special request to have my application reviewed so I could get my passport back before my travel next week (international travel booked before visa process). Apparently, a DHL label was created last Thursday, but still NOTHING! Not even a pick-up notice!
> 
> I believe thesmokies was a week ahead of me, so 17 weeks for non-priority, but got the visa today!


Ugh, the backlog is so frustrating! I'm strongly debating upgrading to priority, but I really don't want to give those people any more money this go round. 
Really glad you got your visa today, 16 weeks is a long time to wait!


----------



## superdiana

hightensionwire said:


> Ugh, the backlog is so frustrating! I'm strongly debating upgrading to priority, but I really don't want to give those people any more money this go round.
> Really glad you got your visa today, 16 weeks is a long time to wait!


Aha no I don't have my visa yet. Sorry about the confusion, thesmokies got a visa today though! Fingers crossed I will get mine this week. :fingerscrossed:

There was no movement in non-priorities for a long time, but it's seemed to pick back up again. If you can hold our a couple more weeks, it will likely happen soon!


----------



## thesmokies

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Congratulations! I love seeing all the movement at Sheffield today. Would you please repost your timeline?


My documents arrive at Sheffield March 26 rec'd visa July 14lane:


----------



## Pannyann

thesmokies said:


> I now have my visa yippee!!!!


Great news congrats am so happy the wait is over


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> There are several people on here that haven't heard in 13-15 weeks.
> I'm at week 14 now, and I believe that one of the people that just got theirs was on week 16.
> This backlog is going to probably go well past their busy period, given how bad it has gotten. I'm sure they're steadily receiving applications, but they don't seem to be processing any nonpriority.
> So even 16 weeks is no guarantee.


We are on the same timeline I'm hoping a couple more weeks and a decision will come


----------



## Pallykin

Was it about 4 weeks of no movement on non-priorities?


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> I'm at 16 weeks since my documents arrived at Sheffield, and I even had a special request to have my application reviewed so I could get my passport back before my travel next week (international travel booked before visa process). Apparently, a DHL label was created last Thursday, but still NOTHING! Not even a pick-up notice!
> 
> I believe thesmokies was a week ahead of me, so 17 weeks for non-priority, but got the visa today!


I wrote to them with an urgent request but they never even acknowleged it. I am just hoping I hear soon I've just found out I need an urgent operation and I don't want to face it alone but they still don't answer.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> There are several people on here that haven't heard in 13-15 weeks.
> I'm at week 14 now, and I believe that one of the people that just got theirs was on week 16.
> This backlog is going to probably go well past their busy period, given how bad it has gotten. I'm sure they're steadily receiving applications, but they don't seem to be processing any nonpriority.
> So even 16 weeks is no guarantee.


I think 16 - 17 weeks is around about the time people are getting non priority decisions it seems crazy when I think all this started March and Mid July thd wait still goes on


----------



## Pannyann

Pallykin said:


> Was it about 4 weeks of no movement on non-priorities?


Yes I think it was


----------



## dailynne

Hi all, finally after the unbelievable wait which seemed like forever I received my fedex package and was successful in obtaining spouse visa...can't wait to see hubby. So excited. To everyone out there still waiting I know it hard but just keep praying and take it one day at a time...the wait will come to an end soon.

Here is our timeline for anyone wonder how long it took:

Country applying from: St. Lucia

Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - Non Priority

Date application submitted (online or in person): 16th/May/2014 Online 

Date biometrics taken: 19th/May

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th/May

Office location processing your visa: Kingston VAC in Jamaica

Projected timeline given: 95% within 12wks and 100% within 24wks

Decision Made email received: 7th/July

Visa Shipped email received: 11th/July

Date your visa was received: 14th/July/2014


----------



## Shannonh267

We are now on my 21st business day of processing for our priority spouse visa. I think I am the longest one on here still waiting for priority. There were a few tiny hold up's that I am assuming is causing this. they said appendix 2 was missing (it wasn't when I sent it) so I resent the same day. They also sent me a message saying they needed me to resubmit my international courier account which I resent immediately. 

Basically I'm just hoping that there is someone out there who is still waiting on a similar timeline? Anyone still awaiting priority for this long?


----------



## Joppa

4-6 weeks (20 to 30 business days) is the norm so you aren't in any way exceptional.


----------



## suziechew

Shannonh267 said:


> We are now on my 21st business day of processing for our priority spouse visa. I think I am the longest one on here still waiting for priority. There were a few tiny hold up's that I am assuming is causing this. they said appendix 2 was missing (it wasn't when I sent it) so I resent the same day. They also sent me a message saying they needed me to resubmit my international courier account which I resent immediately.
> 
> Basically I'm just hoping that there is someone out there who is still waiting on a similar timeline? Anyone still awaiting priority for this long?


we are on 31 working days for priority fiance visa ,and we got asked for a 2nd appendix 2 on same day they sent the confirmation email and nothing since .i have sent an email asking for information on it ,but got the standard reply of "we will get back to you in 20 days " 

All we can do is sit and wait and pray that no news is good news :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shannonh267

Thanks Suziechew  hope u hear good news very soon... Fingers and toes crossed!!!


----------



## Pannyann

dailynne said:


> Hi all, finally after the unbelievable wait which seemed like forever I received my fedex package and was successful in obtaining spouse visa...can't wait to see hubby. So excited. To everyone out there still waiting I know it hard but just keep praying and take it one day at a time...the wait will come to an end soon.
> 
> Here is our timeline for anyone wonder how long it took:
> 
> Country applying from: St. Lucia
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - Non Priority
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 16th/May/2014 Online
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 19th/May
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th/May
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Kingston VAC in Jamaica
> 
> Projected timeline given: 95% within 12wks and 100% within 24wks
> 
> Decision Made email received: 7th/July
> 
> Visa Shipped email received: 11th/July
> 
> Date your visa was received: 14th/July/2014


Congratulations


----------



## Pannyann

Goodluck to everyone here's to hoping Tuesday brings lots more decisions.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Goodluck to everyone here's to hoping Tuesday brings lots more decisions.


Am soooo rooting for u to hear back... Cause then i will know they have gotten to April... My husband is coming in August, it would be great if we can all go back together. That way i get help on d plane with my 2 minions...


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Am soooo rooting for u to hear back... Cause then i will know they have gotten to April... My husband is coming in August, it would be great if we can all go back together. That way i get help on d plane with my 2 minions...


Thanks am also wanting you to hear so that you get to UK for school term. I can't believe its mid July and they are still on March. It would be great to come back with your hubby.


----------



## Dad

Hi Pannyann, I would suggest you involve your MP asap.


Pannyann said:


> I wrote to them with an urgent request but they never even acknowleged it. I am just hoping I hear soon I've just found out I need an urgent operation and I don't want to face it alone but they still don't answer.


----------



## Dad

Congratulations!


dailynne said:


> Hi all, finally after the unbelievable wait which seemed like forever I received my fedex package and was successful in obtaining spouse visa...can't wait to see hubby. So excited. To everyone out there still waiting I know it hard but just keep praying and take it one day at a time...the wait will come to an end soon.
> 
> Here is our timeline for anyone wonder how long it took:
> 
> Country applying from: St. Lucia
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - Non Priority
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 16th/May/2014 Online
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 19th/May
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th/May
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Kingston VAC in Jamaica
> 
> Projected timeline given: 95% within 12wks and 100% within 24wks
> 
> Decision Made email received: 7th/July
> 
> Visa Shipped email received: 11th/July
> 
> Date your visa was received: 14th/July/2014


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Hi Pannyann, I will suggest you involve your MP asap.


They won't get involved until the projected time has passed and they have 120 days quoted and am not at that yet. 

Thanks for the advice I see the surgeon Friday so will know the date then and can forward them the letter. It's just not something I want to face alone but if I have to then I will.


----------



## Pannyann

Just noticed how much flights have increased seems a bigger price rise than previously for August.


----------



## Dad

OMG! This is unfair, I pressume there should be an exception to the projected time given especially when it is an health issue. 
Don't worry, be strong and stay positive. I know you've been waiting for so long now and I believe you will hear positive news from Sheffield soon.


Pannyann said:


> They won't get involved until the projected time has passed and they have 120 days quoted and am not at that yet.
> 
> Thanks for the advice I see the surgeon Friday so will know the date then and can forward them the letter. It's just not something I want to face alone but if I have to then I will.


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> we are on 31 working days for priority fiance visa ,and we got asked for a 2nd appendix 2 on same day they sent the confirmation email and nothing since .i have sent an email asking for information on it ,but got the standard reply of "we will get back to you in 20 days "
> 
> All we can do is sit and wait and pray that no news is good news :fingerscrossed:


I really hope you hear soon yes I sometimes think the same no news is good news


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> OMG! This is unfair, I pressume there should be an exception to the projected time given especially when it is an health issue.
> Don't worry, be strong and stay positive. I know you've been waiting for so long now and I believe you will hear positive news from Sheffield soon.


Thanks I am staying strong and hoping I hear soon I went through this last year and explained it in my application why we changed our wedding plans as we had planned to marry last august had arranged it but had to change it I was worrying about getting my documents back to renew my professional registration now this has come at wrong time 
They say everything happens for a reason


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Finally*

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
Visa received: Waiting

It was the standard wording "A decision has been made on your application: your Passport
will be despatched shortly, FedEx tracking ###########, etc.

Pannyann, OB111, Waiting Stars, and everyone else I am praying for you all. Even though I don't know the outcome, there is a huge relief at this point that I can move
on with my life and make p[ans for the future; whether it is still here in the US or finally with my family in the UK.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ob111

Touchline Dad said:


> Location applying from: USA Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority) Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK Online application submitted: March 28, 2014 Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx) Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially) Upgraded to Priority; June 25th Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT Visa received: Waiting It was the standard wording "A decision has been made on your application: your Passport will be despatched shortly, FedEx tracking ###########, etc. Pannyann, OB111, Waiting Stars, and everyone else I am praying for you all. Even though I don't know the outcome, there is a huge relief at this point that I can move on with my life and make p[ans for the future; whether it is still here in the US or finally with my family in the UK.:fingerscrossed:


I am super happy for u.... Finally.... Mos def Good News....


----------



## Hertsfem

Congrats TLD lane:


----------



## GeorgeAdelaide

Woohooo so happy for you Touchline Dad - I have been following your progress for some time now. Crossing all my fingers for you - I have a good feeling about this!


----------



## grasshopper33

Touchline Dad said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
> Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> It was the standard wording "A decision has been made on your application: your Passport
> will be despatched shortly, FedEx tracking ###########, etc.
> 
> Pannyann, OB111, Waiting Stars, and everyone else I am praying for you all. Even though I don't know the outcome, there is a huge relief at this point that I can move
> on with my life and make p[ans for the future; whether it is still here in the US or finally with my family in the UK.:fingerscrossed:


Bless your cotton socks! This made me smile this morning. :becky: One thing for your Fedex... Once mine reached Memphis, it was very speedy (within half a day) to Myrtle Beach with a pit stop in Columbia. I'm sure yours will be similar. :yo::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Grasshopper!!*

Thanks! I have a question- how long from the time you got the "decision made" email until the time you got your passport?


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
> Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> It was the standard wording "A decision has been made on your application: your Passport
> will be despatched shortly, FedEx tracking ###########, etc.
> 
> Pannyann, OB111, Waiting Stars, and everyone else I am praying for you all. Even though I don't know the outcome, there is a huge relief at this point that I can move
> on with my life and make p[ans for the future; whether it is still here in the US or finally with my family in the UK.:fingerscrossed:


Am so happy for you congrats congrats


----------



## Touchline Dad

*George*



GeorgeAdelaide said:


> Woohooo so happy for you Touchline Dad - I have been following your progress for some time now. Crossing all my fingers for you - I have a good feeling about this!



Thanks very kindly George. When I was younger I spent some time in Queensland, 
almost married a girl from Toowoomba. I loved Aussie so much as well as the people
there. One of my favorite places in the World. Good luck!


----------



## grasshopper33

Touchline Dad said:


> Thanks! I have a question- how long from the time you got the "decision made" email until the time you got your passport?


Email received that a decision has been made: Friday, 30th May 2014
Date your visa was received: Tuesday, 3rd June 2014

There was a weekend between mine. I hope you get yours by Friday! I'd guess Fedex will pick it up tomorrow and then you can start tracking. lane:


----------



## Dad

Big Congratulations Touchline dad. I'm so happy for you.


Touchline Dad said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
> Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> It was the standard wording "A decision has been made on your application: your Passport
> will be despatched shortly, FedEx tracking ###########, etc.
> 
> Pannyann, OB111, Waiting Stars, and everyone else I am praying for you all. Even though I don't know the outcome, there is a huge relief at this point that I can move
> on with my life and make p[ans for the future; whether it is still here in the US or finally with my family in the UK.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## superdiana

Touchline Dad said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
> Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> It was the standard wording "A decision has been made on your application: your Passport
> will be despatched shortly, FedEx tracking ###########, etc.
> 
> Pannyann, OB111, Waiting Stars, and everyone else I am praying for you all. Even though I don't know the outcome, there is a huge relief at this point that I can move
> on with my life and make p[ans for the future; whether it is still here in the US or finally with my family in the UK.:fingerscrossed:


We are all rooting for you! Good Luck!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maegantee

Touchline Dad said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
> Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> It was the standard wording "A decision has been made on your application: your Passport
> will be despatched shortly, FedEx tracking ###########, etc.
> 
> Pannyann, OB111, Waiting Stars, and everyone else I am praying for you all. Even though I don't know the outcome, there is a huge relief at this point that I can move
> on with my life and make p[ans for the future; whether it is still here in the US or finally with my family in the UK.:fingerscrossed:


SO HAPPY FOR YOU! Seriously. I hope when you open up that package, it's everything you've ever wanted! So excited for you!! 

Congratulations!


----------



## BunnyLips

Touchline Dad said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
> Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> It was the standard wording "A decision has been made on your application: your Passport
> will be despatched shortly, FedEx tracking ###########, etc.
> 
> Pannyann, OB111, Waiting Stars, and everyone else I am praying for you all. Even though I don't know the outcome, there is a huge relief at this point that I can move
> on with my life and make p[ans for the future; whether it is still here in the US or finally with my family in the UK.:fingerscrossed:


Woohoo!!! I've been waiting for this news! I'm glad and relieved your decision is finally made! I'm sure it's favorable! And I very much hope that your documents follow in 48 hours like mine did so that you can make plans to be reunited with your family as fast as possible. What a relief to have the waiting end - it's grueling like nothing else. 

Are you packing your bags yet?!


----------



## Siclhu_

Touchline Dad said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
> Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> It was the standard wording "A decision has been made on your application: your Passport
> will be despatched shortly, FedEx tracking ###########, etc.
> 
> Pannyann, OB111, Waiting Stars, and everyone else I am praying for you all. Even though I don't know the outcome, there is a huge relief at this point that I can move
> on with my life and make p[ans for the future; whether it is still here in the US or finally with my family in the UK.:fingerscrossed:


As usual every morning while having coffee I come to this forum...and it made my day Touchline Dad that you finally got a response!! Im sure it's a good one and you are going to UK...for the time being..like you say...just knowing no more waiting...is heaven!!!!
So glad for you and your family!


----------



## Freetofly

Touchline Dad said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
> Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> It was the standard wording "A decision has been made on your application: your Passport
> will be despatched shortly, FedEx tracking ###########, etc.
> 
> Pannyann, OB111, Waiting Stars, and everyone else I am praying for you all. Even though I don't know the outcome, there is a huge relief at this point that I can move
> on with my life and make p[ans for the future; whether it is still here in the US or finally with my family in the UK.:fingerscrossed:


Congratulations!! Best Wishes to you and your family.


----------



## suziechew

Touchline Dad said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
> Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> It was the standard wording "A decision has been made on your application: your Passport
> will be despatched shortly, FedEx tracking ###########, etc.
> 
> Pannyann, OB111, Waiting Stars, and everyone else I am praying for you all. Even though I don't know the outcome, there is a huge relief at this point that I can move
> on with my life and make p[ans for the future; whether it is still here in the US or finally with my family in the UK.:fingerscrossed:


shame you can only like once ,dosent show how excited i am for you


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Hahahaha*



BunnyLips said:


> Woohoo!!! I've been waiting for this news! I'm glad and relieved your decision is finally made! I'm sure it's favorable! And I very much hope that your documents follow in 48 hours like mine did so that you can make plans to be reunited with your family as fast as possible. What a relief to have the waiting end - it's grueling like nothing else.
> 
> Are you packing your bags yet?!



My bags have been packed for months. Staying at my Sister's (what a trooper). She got a crash course in soccer/football/futbol so we were able to watch the World Cup together.
Scared the heck out of her cats when the USA scored, then when they finally lost we rooted
for Germany and scared the heck out of the cats again when GER beat Argentina. I need to get out of here for the good of her cats..:drum::rockon:


----------



## Pallykin

*Tuesdays turn out to be good days...*



Touchline Dad said:


> My bags have been packed for months.


Are you looking at flights already? Let us know what the valid from date is on your visa. What was the projected travel date you started with?


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> My bags have been packed for months. Staying at my Sister's (what a trooper). She got a crash course in soccer/football/futbol so we were able to watch the World Cup together.
> Scared the heck out of her cats when the USA scored, then when they finally lost we rooted
> for Germany and scared the heck out of the cats again when GER beat Argentina. I need to get out of here for the good of her cats..:drum::rockon:


You made to laugh so much the cats will miss you and wonder why it's do silent! Congrats again am so so happy to see you got a decision made. From time I joined here I've followed your posts as I used your decision email as A guide that I should hear a couple of weeks after you.


----------



## Pannyann

*March/April non priority*

Hello am just trying to see if March has been done for non priority and they are on to April yet? 

My docs were at Sheffield 10 April.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Projected Flight*



Pallykin said:


> Are you looking at flights already? Let us know what the valid from date is on your visa. What was the projected travel date you started with?


Pallykin-
On my application I said my travel day would be 90 days out,(June 28) as you know that is the longest allowed. On the advise of Joppa and Nyclon I did not want to book and pay for
tickets and then have to change them and/or lose the money on them.

I will let you know what the date is IF I get the visa, but it doesn't really matter to me at this point as I hadn't made reservations.

I have looked at 7 day advance tickets and they are around $2000 round trip from NC to ATL then ATL to LHR. Same ticket in April was running $1200. That's life I suppose.:violin:


----------



## Touchline Dad

*I am glad*




Pannyann said:


> You made to laugh so much the cats will miss you and wonder why it's do silent! Congrats again am so so happy to see you got a decision made. From time I joined here I've followed your posts as I used your decision email as A guide that I should hear a couple of weeks after you.


Pannyann! 
I am so glad I could bring you some joy this morning. Made my day! Hang in there a bit
longer, I know you can do it!op2::amen::kiss::focus::ranger:lane::clap2::flypig::cheer2::behindsofa::deadhorse:eep::ballchain::tea::grouphug::usa2::caked::smash::typing:


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

August is the busiest travel time to Europe. Unfortunately, if you book later in the month it becomes less expensive. If you wait until late August the prices drop dramatically.

I fly Delta.
An August 6th departure is $1700
An August 27th departure is $1253


----------



## grasshopper33

Touchline Dad said:


> Pallykin-
> On my application I said my travel day would be 90 days out,(June 28) as you know that is the longest allowed. On the advise of Joppa and Nyclon I did not want to book and pay for
> tickets and then have to change them and/or lose the money on them.
> 
> I will let you know what the date is IF I get the visa, but it doesn't really matter to me at this point as I hadn't made reservations.
> 
> I have looked at 7 day advance tickets and they are around $2000 round trip from NC to ATL then ATL to LHR. Same ticket in April was running $1200. That's life I suppose.:violin:


I paid $1200 for my one-way ticket. MYR-ATL-ATL-LHR Delta. Are you buying round-trip for a reason? I looked around and ended up booking through Kayak. Kayak, by the way, had an Aeroflot flight lasting 33 hours with two layovers, one being in Moscow, for around $800. Oh. Dear. I could just imagine myself being detained in Moscow after my experiences at Heathrow. No thank you, lol. :boink:


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Pannyann!
> I am so glad I could bring you some joy this morning. Made my day! Hang in there a bit
> longer, I know you can do it!op2::amen::kiss::focus::ranger:lane::clap2::flypig::cheer2::behindsofa::deadhorse:eep::ballchain::tea::grouphug::usa2::caked::smash::typing:


Thanks so much am just trying think who was ahead of me whose not heard am wondering if they have started on April applicants yet?


----------



## hightensionwire

Touchline Dad said:


> Pallykin-
> On my application I said my travel day would be 90 days out,(June 28) as you know that is the longest allowed. On the advise of Joppa and Nyclon I did not want to book and pay for
> tickets and then have to change them and/or lose the money on them.
> 
> I will let you know what the date is IF I get the visa, but it doesn't really matter to me at this point as I hadn't made reservations.
> 
> I have looked at 7 day advance tickets and they are around $2000 round trip from NC to ATL then ATL to LHR. Same ticket in April was running $1200. That's life I suppose.:violin:


The TSA actually just jacked up prices for airfare this week, and the price raise is permanent. TSA officers wanted to make more money, so now flights in the US will cost more. 
But congratulations on receiving a decision! My fiance's mom worked for immigration lawyers in the UK for 30 years, so I didn't need any help with the application process, but I found this place and started looking at people's stories while I was waiting for my visa, and yours was one of the ones that stuck out to me the most. I'm really happy for you and your family :]


----------



## gatrgurl305

Touchline Dad said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
> Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> It was the standard wording "A decision has been made on your application: your Passport
> will be despatched shortly, FedEx tracking ###########, etc.
> 
> Pannyann, OB111, Waiting Stars, and everyone else I am praying for you all. Even though I don't know the outcome, there is a huge relief at this point that I can move
> on with my life and make p[ans for the future; whether it is still here in the US or finally with my family in the UK.:fingerscrossed:


Yes!!! So happy!!! I've been following your timeline and I'm truly super happy for you. You will finally get to be with your wife and kids.


----------



## Pallykin

Touchline Dad said:


> Pallykin-
> On my application I said my travel day would be 90 days out,(June 28) as you know that is the longest allowed. On the advise of Joppa and Nyclon I did not want to book and pay for
> tickets and then have to change them and/or lose the money on them.
> 
> I will let you know what the date is IF I get the visa, but it doesn't really matter to me at this point as I hadn't made reservations.
> 
> I have looked at 7 day advance tickets and they are around $2000 round trip from NC to ATL then ATL to LHR. Same ticket in April was running $1200. That's life I suppose.:violin:


Check out IcelandAir. The lowest price I'm seeing is $835.50 one way from RDU to LON, naturally with a stopover in Reykavik. It seems they codeshare with JetBlue. Added bonus is that they have a 2 x 50lb free checked baggage allowance.

The itinerary I looked at was via Boston. You'd need to change terminals via a shuttle bus, but Logan Airport is small, so that is not too time consuming. And if you are mobile, it is a fairly short walk from terminal C to E (there's no D). Either you'll have to pass through security again. (They're adding a connector between C and E behind security, so in the future it will be easier.)


----------



## bluesky2015

Touchline Dad said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
> Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> It was the standard wording "A decision has been made on your application: your Passport
> will be despatched shortly, FedEx tracking ###########, etc.
> 
> Pannyann, OB111, Waiting Stars, and everyone else I am praying for you all. Even though I don't know the outcome, there is a huge relief at this point that I can move
> on with my life and make p[ans for the future; whether it is still here in the US or finally with my family in the UK.:fingerscrossed:


O my God, I am so happy for you. Congrats...Please keep praying for us and save trip. I am sure its a positive news, In Shaa Allah


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Thanks!*



Pallykin said:


> Check out IcelandAir. The lowest price I'm seeing is $835.50 one way from RDU to LON, naturally with a stopover in Reykavik. It seems they codeshare with JetBlue. Added bonus is that they have a 2 x 50lb free checked baggage allowance.
> 
> The itinerary I looked at was via Boston. You'd need to change terminals via a shuttle bus, but Logan Airport is small, so that is not too time consuming. And if you are mobile, it is a fairly short walk from terminal C to E (there's no D). Either you'll have to pass through security again. (They're adding a connector between C and E behind security, so in the future it will be easier.)



Sounds good, I will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## hightensionwire

Touchline Dad said:


> Sounds good, I will check it out. Thanks!


I was just looking at flights out of Washington DC (Dulles specifically) and there's a bunch of Aer Lingus (layovers in Dublin) ones that range from the 600's to the 700's, so you could always check those out too!


----------



## meddyna

Location applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
Online application submitted: April 11, 2014
Biometrics Done:April 15 2014
Documents received in Sheffield: April 17, 2014 (DHL confimation)
Docs received by Sheffield April-No acknowlegdement sent by UKBA that documents has been received at Sheffield
Sent email to UKBA sheffield on 28th May 2014 and they replied that my application is waiting to be considered by the ECO.Its been 62 working days today and i have heard any thing from them.
Visa received: Waiting.....I am goring crazy with this waiting thing,anyone in my shoes?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Updated Timeline*

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
Fed Ex Tracking: Activated 1:46 PM GMT picked up in Sheffield
Estimated Delivery in NC, USA: 7/17 by 10:30 AM 
Visa received: Waiting

Seems like Sheffield is really trying to clear the backlog..


----------



## Ob111

meddyna said:


> Location applying from: Nigeria Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority) Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK Online application submitted: April 11, 2014 Biometrics Done:April 15 2014 Documents received in Sheffield: April 17, 2014 (DHL confimation) Docs received by Sheffield April-No acknowlegdement sent by UKBA that documents has been received at Sheffield Sent email to UKBA sheffield on 28th May 2014 and they replied that my application is waiting to be considered by the ECO.Its been 62 working days today and i have heard any thing from them. Visa received: Waiting.....I am goring crazy with this waiting thing,anyone in my shoes?



Alot of Non priorities are still waiting... The march non priorities just got their decisions, we are hoping they move to april..


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Location applying from: Nigeria
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: April 11, 2014
> Biometrics Done:April 15 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: April 17, 2014 (DHL confimation)
> Docs received by Sheffield April-No acknowlegdement sent by UKBA that documents has been received at Sheffield
> Sent email to UKBA sheffield on 28th May 2014 and they replied that my application is waiting to be considered by the ECO.Its been 62 working days today and i have heard any thing from them.
> Visa received: Waiting.....I am goring crazy with this waiting thing,anyone in my shoes?


Hi documents were received in Sheffield 10 April never heard anything unless I contacted them am still waiting HecAlas has just got her visa after waiting 16 weeks she was a month ahead of me on the timeline. 

Yep were all waiting and it makes you more stressed the longer the wait. I asked on here earlier if there were any non priorities from March am trying see if they have started on Aoril


----------



## meddyna

Thanks Ob111 and Pannyam for your responses....am a bit relieved , i though i was the only one experiencing this..Thanks alot..


----------



## shan2218

I'm new to this game, so here is my story:

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Marriage (Priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
Online application submitted: July 6
Biometrics Completed: July 9
Priority Upgrade: July 9
Documents sent: July 14
Documents received in Sheffield: Waiting (UPS - should arrive July 16)
Docs received by Sheffield: Waiting
Email Confirmation: Waiting
Visa received: Waiting

Bit of my story: Together 3 years. He came to the US from Oct 2012-June 2013. I was recently on a visitor visa from June 2013-Nov 2013. Took a chance with a Visitor Fiance Visa in January when he started his new job, got refused due to previous visitor visa, which we knew was a high chance. So we've waited for 6 months since he started his job, have been apart for 8 months this time (1+ years back in 2011-2012). 

We apparently forgot to send the Appendix 2 (still no idea where it says anything about actually sending the App 2 besides the printed application form, and we did online). So now we wait to hear when they need that, creating even more of a delay.

How do you all do it? I am emotionally a freaking mess!


----------



## acklovebug

shan2218 said:


> I'm new to this game, so here is my story:
> 
> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement: Marriage (Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: July 6
> Biometrics Completed: July 9
> Priority Upgrade: July 9
> Documents sent: July 14
> Documents received in Sheffield: Waiting (UPS - should arrive July 16)
> Docs received by Sheffield: Waiting
> Email Confirmation: Waiting
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> Bit of my story: Together 3 years. He came to the US from Oct 2012-June 2013. I was recently on a visitor visa from June 2013-Nov 2013. Took a chance with a Visitor Fiance Visa in January when he started his new job, got refused due to previous visitor visa, which we knew was a high chance. So we've waited for 6 months since he started his job, have been apart for 8 months this time (1+ years back in 2011-2012).
> 
> We apparently forgot to send the Appendix 2 (still no idea where it says anything about actually sending the App 2 besides the printed application form, and we did online). So now we wait to hear when they need that, creating even more of a delay.
> 
> How do you all do it? I am emotionally a freaking mess!


You get used to waiting and not knowing anything really. Best of luck to you. Would you mind explaining what you mean by a visitor fiancé visa? Just curious. Cheers!


----------



## shan2218

acklovebug said:


> You get used to waiting and not knowing anything really. Best of luck to you. Would you mind explaining what you mean by a visitor fiancé visa? Just curious. Cheers!


Thanks  

It's a Marriage Visitor visa, I guess that's what they call it now (think it was fiance visitor before). It's similar the the settlement marriage one in that you have to get married within 6 months. But on the Visitor one you have to return to your country after 6 months, where as the settlement you can extend while there. 

Basically, we wanted to be together and took a chance but didn't get it. We were hoping I could get on the visitor for 6 months, return home, and then apply for spouse since he'd have 6 months at his new job by that time. Didn't work out though


----------



## Pallykin

hightensionwire said:


> I was just looking at flights out of Washington DC (Dulles specifically) and there's a bunch of Aer Lingus (layovers in Dublin) ones that range from the 600's to the 700's, so you could always check those out too!


You cannot fly in the first time through Ireland as you will clear immigration there, and the Irish immigration people cannot get your UK visa started for you.


----------



## vtor41

ajicoiom said:


> Aye, I suppose you're right. I'm guessing that the 800 odd applications aren't spread evenly throughout the year either and it's peak time right now too.
> 
> Just wish they'd hurry up!!


Sent you a note, but sharing with the forum as well. Ukba does not send anything to IOM for initial settlement approvals. It his all done at Sheffield. My father in law had a chat withe immigration officer at iom. So the time frame is all based on Sheffield's volume.


----------



## Dad

meddyna said:


> Thanks Ob111 and Pannyam for your responses....am a bit relieved , i though i was the only one experiencing this..Thanks alot..


No, we're all waiting. My timeline is similar to Ob111. Online application was submitted on 29th of April and suppoting doc was received in Sheffield on the 9th of May. We're all hoping to hear soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andrealopez

**

Hi everyone!
I have got the EEA Family permit successfully 

Country applying from: Colombia
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted online: - 12/06/2014
Date biometrics taken: - 17/06/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 01/07/2014
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá, Colombia
Projected timeline given: - 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 9/07/2014

In fact, the EEA Permit was issued from July 3rd but the Embassy gave it to me bit later. Anyway, I am happy due to I will join my husband really soon. 

Good luck to everyone and I hope you can join your family pretty soon and never separate again.


----------



## Pannyann

andrealopez said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have got the EEA Family permit successfully
> 
> Country applying from: Colombia
> Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
> Date application submitted online: - 12/06/2014
> Date biometrics taken: - 17/06/2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 01/07/2014
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá, Colombia
> Projected timeline given: - 4 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 9/07/2014
> 
> In fact, the EEA Permit was issued from July 3rd but the Embassy gave it to me bit later. Anyway, I am happy due to I will join my husband really soon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I hope you can join your family pretty soon and never separate again.


Congratulations


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Thanks Ob111 and Pannyam for your responses....am a bit relieved , i though i was the only one experiencing this..Thanks alot..


Just stay strong the forum is great I'm sure we will all here soon


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
> Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
> Fed Ex Tracking: Activated 1:46 PM GMT picked up in Sheffield
> Estimated Delivery in NC, USA: 7/17 by 10:30 AM
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> Seems like Sheffield is really trying to clear the backlog..


I pray this backlog gets dealt with fast


----------



## Pannyann

shan2218 said:


> I'm new to this game, so here is my story:
> 
> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement: Marriage (Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: July 6
> Biometrics Completed: July 9
> Priority Upgrade: July 9
> Documents sent: July 14
> Documents received in Sheffield: Waiting (UPS - should arrive July 16)
> Docs received by Sheffield: Waiting
> Email Confirmation: Waiting
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> Bit of my story: Together 3 years. He came to the US from Oct 2012-June 2013. I was recently on a visitor visa from June 2013-Nov 2013. Took a chance with a Visitor Fiance Visa in January when he started his new job, got refused due to previous visitor visa, which we knew was a high chance. So we've waited for 6 months since he started his job, have been apart for 8 months this time (1+ years back in 2011-2012).
> 
> We apparently forgot to send the Appendix 2 (still no idea where it says anything about actually sending the App 2 besides the printed application form, and we did online). So now we wait to hear when they need that, creating even more of a delay.
> 
> How do you all do it? I am emotionally a freaking mess!


Stay strong we all have bad days I've been waiting 14 weeks and there's been days when I felt down but people on here have cheered me up and kept me going. 

Just try and stay busy and try not to let it be on your mind all the time. I know it's easy to say but I have found it really does help.


----------



## Shannonh267

Touchline Dad said:


> Pallykin-
> On my application I said my travel day would be 90 days out,(June 28) as you know that is the longest allowed. On the advise of Joppa and Nyclon I did not want to book and pay for
> tickets and then have to change them and/or lose the money on them.
> 
> I will let you know what the date is IF I get the visa, but it doesn't really matter to me at this point as I hadn't made reservations.
> 
> I have looked at 7 day advance tickets and they are around $2000 round trip from NC to ATL then ATL to LHR. Same ticket in April was running $1200. That's life I suppose.:violin:


Look on sky scanner they have the best last minute deals!!! Super cheap comparatively


----------



## SamSquared

*Priority upgrade help.*



Touchline Dad said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: March 28, 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: April 3, 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield April 4, 2014. (IKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
> Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
> Fed Ex Tracking: Activated 1:46 PM GMT picked up in Sheffield
> Estimated Delivery in NC, USA: 7/17 by 10:30 AM
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> Seems like Sheffield is really trying to clear the backlog..



Hi, we are new here, I am in the UK and my wife is in NC, USA. 
Our current timeline is - 

Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
Online application submitted: 7 June 2014
Biometrics appointment: 13 June 2014
Documents received in Sheffield: 26 June 2014 (FedEx)
Docs received by Sheffield: 10 July 2014 (UKVI Officially)
Upgraded to Priority: 15 July 2014

Touchline Dad could you confirm that you sent the VFS priority receipt to the New York email address on the VFS website, or did you send direct to Sheffield?

Many thanks.


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

SamSquared said:


> Hi, we are new here, I am in the UK and my wife is in NC, USA.
> Our current timeline is -
> 
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: 7 June 2014
> Biometrics appointment: 13 June 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: 26 June 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield: 10 July 2014 (UKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority: 15 July 2014
> 
> Touchline Dad could you confirm that you sent the VFS priority receipt to the New York email address on the VFS website, or did you send direct to Sheffield?
> 
> Many thanks.


I sent the receipt to Sheffield with the GWF# and the Reference # with the subject line as: Urgent Priority Upgrade for Spouse Settlement. I received an email from Sheffield stating that I'd hear from them within 2 weeks. The end of that two weeks is tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed that I hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Vfs*



SamSquared said:


> Hi, we are new here, I am in the UK and my wife is in NC, USA.
> Our current timeline is -
> 
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: 7 June 2014
> Biometrics appointment: 13 June 2014
> Documents received in Sheffield: 26 June 2014 (FedEx)
> Docs received by Sheffield: 10 July 2014 (UKVI Officially)
> Upgraded to Priority: 15 July 2014
> 
> Touchline Dad could you confirm that you sent the VFS priority receipt to the New York email address on the VFS website, or did you send direct to Sheffield?
> 
> 
> Many thanks.



It is confusing because when you fill out the info on the internet the only option is 
NEW YORK.

Nevertheless, you send the PDF receipt that is your proof of payment of Priority processing to SHEFFIELD: [email protected]

I used my Ref# in the Subject Line of the Email and also put Urgent: Priority Upgrade Receipt enclosed .


----------



## kiwitraveller

Type of visa: Ancestry Visa (Non Priority)
Office Processing VISA: Manilla
Online application submitted: 24th of June 2014
Biometrics appointment: 26th of June 2014
Documents received in Manilla: 30 of June 2014 (NZPost)
Dispatched with email "your visa will be despatched": 11 of July 2014 
Visa returned via courier in new Zealand: 16 of July 2014

Surprisingly quick but it felt like the longest wait! Good luck with all yours and remember to keep cool and calm ha!


----------



## superdiana

*Still hope for all of you!*

Hi, Everyone,

After 16 GRUELING weeks in the non-priority pile (where I even offered to upgrade at 9 weeks but was told I was already at the top of the pile) I FINALLY received my visa today!  Below is my timeline:

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 21 March 2014 (non-priority)
Date biometrics taken: 28 March 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1 April 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (4 weeks late!)
Date application was reviewed: 4 July 2014
Date of decision notification: 10 July 2014
Date post label was created: 10 July 2014
Date passport was actually mailed: 14 July 2014 by DHL
Date visa was received: 15 July 2014 (pick-up from visa office)

* Please note, I had international travel booked for July 21 (booked before the visa application) so I had been HOUNDING Sheffield for months to get my passport back on time, and they finally made good on their word!

I did not find this forum until AFTER I submitted, so I had a "softer" application relative to others that are straight forward. Below are the anomalies with my application that I thought Sheffield would have asked for supporting documentation around, but in the end they didn't care:

- Since I did not use a lawyer or immigration service, I literally just filled out the forms. I was nervous after joining this forum because I have seen others submit a cover letter about themselves, their profession and why they want to move to the UK. 
- My husband left the UK when he was a kid, so he did not work in the UK, have a National Insurance Number, or pay taxes. For proof of his citizenship we just provided a copy of his British passport
- In the application we stated we were moving to the UK together to be closer to his family, so did not have jobs secured but met the financial requirement on savings
- In Canada, all the banks do electronic statements. The banks said that the online statements were already official and would not mail me new statements. I missed the paragraph that said statements printed from the internet needed to be stamped, so I submitted non-stamped versions
- Since we were moving together, we did not have a property or a rental agreement, but had a letter from a landlord stating that we would rent his flat starting July 1
- For proof of relationship, I just submitted an original of our marriage certificate. After joining this forum, I was scared when I saw that others were providing pictures of their wedding, videos, chat logs!

I'm not telling people that doing what I did is sufficient to get an approval, but if you are worried that your application is not straight forward, I am proof that you can make it through! :cheer2:

My husband also follows this forum, and noticed that after the court decision on the financial requirement, everything started moving a lot quicker. Perhaps the ECOs were waiting for that, or perhaps the passport backlog is letting up!

Fingers crossed for all of you! :fingerscrossed: Good luck and hope to see you on the other side of the pond! :yo:


----------



## chiefteaofficer

superdiana said:


> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> After 16 GRUELING weeks in the non-priority pile (where I even offered to upgrade at 9 weeks but was told I was already at the top of the pile) I FINALLY received my visa today!  Below is my timeline:


16 weeks! Ugh!!! Congrats though. So pleased for you. We applied priority after hearing the nightmare stories on here. We didn't want to risk it and we have some not-so-straight-forward things in our application (though we used a lawyer and applied with absolutely meticulous detail) so we're hoping for maybe 5-6 weeks at most... In a way we are glad our application was submitted a bit later as we may have missed the slowest period. Phew. So lucky you are flying over in just a few days time. Finally. :cool2:


----------



## Ob111

Yay..... Super D.... Big Congrats.... Now i wish they will not put us non-priority on hold again.... Thank God they are flexible after all....


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> After 16 GRUELING weeks in the non-priority pile (where I even offered to upgrade at 9 weeks but was told I was already at the top of the pile) I FINALLY received my visa today!  Below is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 21 March 2014 (non-priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 28 March 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1 April 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (4 weeks late!)
> Date application was reviewed: 4 July 2014
> Date of decision notification: 10 July 2014
> Date post label was created: 10 July 2014
> Date passport was actually mailed: 14 July 2014 by DHL
> Date visa was received: 15 July 2014 (pick-up from visa office)
> 
> * Please note, I had international travel booked for July 21 (booked before the visa application) so I had been HOUNDING Sheffield for months to get my passport back on time, and they finally made good on their word!
> 
> I did not find this forum until AFTER I submitted, so I had a "softer" application relative to others that are straight forward. Below are the anomalies with my application that I thought Sheffield would have asked for supporting documentation around, but in the end they didn't care:
> 
> - Since I did not use a lawyer or immigration service, I literally just filled out the forms. I was nervous after joining this forum because I have seen others submit a cover letter about themselves, their profession and why they want to move to the UK.
> - My husband left the UK when he was a kid, so he did not work in the UK, have a National Insurance Number, or pay taxes. For proof of his citizenship we just provided a copy of his British passports
> - In the application we stated we were moving to the UK together to be closer to his family, so did not have jobs secured but met the financial requirement on savings
> - In Canada, all the banks do electronic statements. The banks said that the online statements were already official and would not mail me new statements. I missed the paragraph that said statements printed from the internet needed to be stamped, so I submitted non-stamped versions
> - Since we were moving together, we did not have a property or a rental agreement, but had a letter from a landlord stating that we would rent his flat starting July 1
> - For proof of relationship, I just submitted an original of our marriage certificate. After joining this forum, I was scared when I saw that others were providing pictures of their wedding, videos, chat logs!
> 
> I'm not telling people that doing what I did is sufficient to get an approval, but if you are worried that your application is not straight forward, I am proof that you can make it through! :cheer2:
> 
> My husband also follows this forum, and noticed that after the court decision on the financial requirement, everything started moving a lot quicker. Perhaps the ECOs were waiting for that, or perhaps the passport backlog is letting up!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you! :fingerscrossed: Good luck and hope to see you on the other side of the pond! :yo:


Massive congrats am so happy for you. The wAit is finally over have a great holiday and safe journey to UK


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Yay..... Super D.... Big Congrats.... Now i wish they will not put us non-priority on hold again.... Thank God they are flexible after all....


Well said I hope they keep giving out non priority decisions. Hopefully we should hear soon


----------



## Pannyann

Good morning here's to wishing us all the best on this Wednesday and hopefully Sheffield will make some more of us smile today by giving out some more decisions. Goodluck to us all.


----------



## meddyna

Pannyann said:


> Stay strong we all have bad days I've been waiting 14 weeks and there's been days when I felt down but people on here have cheered me up and kept me going.
> 
> Just try and stay busy and try not to let it be on your mind all the time. I know it's easy to say but I have found it really does help.


@Pannyann...wow 14 weeks?mine is just a little over 12weeks....seeing other pple going tru the same stuff gives me relief sort off....my prayer is we all get to hear good news from them soon...Thanks guys....


----------



## meddyna

Amen....I hope so too.....the waiting is so gruelling ....


----------



## bluetail14

Location applying from: Russia
Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
Office Processing VISA: Moscow
Online application submitted: May 5, 2014
Documents received by Teleperformance in Moscow: May 8, 2014 
Docs received by the British Embassy in Moscow: May 12, 2014. 
No emails received whilst being processed
Email received from the British Embassy in Moscow that the application has been completed: July 14, 2014
Visa received: yes


----------



## KCambs

bluetail14 said:


> Location applying from: Russia
> Type of visa: spouse visa : Spouse Settlement (Non Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Moscow
> Online application submitted: May 5, 2014
> Documents received by Teleperformance in Moscow: May 8, 2014
> Docs received by the British Embassy in Moscow: May 12, 2014.
> No emails received whilst being processed
> Email received from the British Embassy in Moscow that the application has been completed: July 14, 2014
> Visa received: yes


Сударыня, примите мои поздравления :thumb:

My wife is on day 25 of waiting from the Moscow Consulate. I'd say 10 weeks is the average right now in Moscow since Teleperformance started actually performing . This means I'll be waiting until around the end of August. 

Moving into our new house at the start of next month. I suppose it will give me some time to relax before the years and years of matrimonal nagging I have inevitably to look forward to from my darling beloved :behindsofa: :blah:


----------



## eswestcott

Hi everyone, 

New to the forum, just adding our timeline here:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa (Settlement), Priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 21st May
Date biometrics taken: 9th June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th June
Date processing e-mail was received: 13th June 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None - though I think should be within 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Waiting

This forum has been a great source of comfort for me over the past few weeks as we all try to make sense of such bewildering situations. While our actual application in completely straight forward in that we meet all the basic suitability requirements, have sought the help of an immigration lawyer and have 4 years of proof of our relationship, there is one slight hiccup which is I guess why it's taking a bit longer than regular priority applications. Here is our sob story!

My fiance (USA) and I (UK) have been together on and off long distance for the past 4 years, mainly spending summers together as he has breaks from his graduate programme at Princeton. Last summer we were coming back from a holiday in California together. I would be starting a new job in London and initially Matt was coming to the UK to take a 2 week class at Durham university to help him with his research for Princeton. He would then be helping me find housing in London and returning to the USA to apply for an Academic Visit visa to take up a position at KCL in London, for 12 months.

We took all checked in for the same flight in San Diego and travelled to Heathrow airport where we split up to take different connecting flights. When he reached border control he told the Immigration Officer that he had been travelling alone. This was clearly a massive no no, but he didn't want to engage in huge rounds of questioning when admitting a relationship with a UK citizen. He was rushing to get his connection and stupidly just wanted to expedite his process through security. Needless to say, NEVER EVER try to do this!

Upon further questioning IO found out he had been travelling with our family and sought fit to deny him entry as he did not ‘have an entry clearance valid for the purposes for which his application for leave to enter was made’. The IO also wrote the phrase “I consider you sought to *deceive *an immigration officer by concealing the presence of your British girlfriend who was traveling with you on this journey for the purpose of entering the UK". 

The refusal of leave to enter obviously left us devastated, although we were assured by both the Immigration officer and her manager not only that if he went back and applied for the Academic Visit visa correctly and was completely honest, it would be no problem, but also that he could even come right back and try to enter the UK again in a month or so, though this was not advisable. The duty manager also gave my mother exactly the same information over the phone. Nothing of the ban was mentioned. No ban was applied this evening at Heathrow.

When back in the US he applied for his academic visit visa, which was of course subsequently denied under paragraph 320 7(B) of the immigration rules. The refusal was accompanied with the statement ‘Any future applications will be refused for the same reason... until August 2023’. 

Having subsequently read the Immigration Rules available online, as I understand it, if deception is mentioned anywhere in a refusal of leave to enter notice, this automatically results in a 10 year ban and denial of all future visa applications. But as some of us will know, this rule (3207b) does *not *apply to applications made under appendix FM, i.e. Family Visas.

So basically we have spent the last 11 months apart. He came to Europe on a visa to continue his research but of course couldn't come to the UK, so we've been havening weekends on the continent where possible. After all this time I have the required job/earnings to being him here and we qualify in every other way than a stupid spur of the moment lie. Our Lawyer is sure we'll get the visa, just when is the question.

I wonder if anyone else using priority service has had a similarly complicated application, and if so how long we might expect to wait. As I said, my hopes aren't set too highly and we're prepared for the long haul, surely paying for priority would have at least put us to the front of the complicated queue.

It's just torture isn't it?!

Any comments welcome  good luck to everyone still waiting today!


----------



## LizS

*decision email received*

What a relief! The decision email from Sheffield came today (Wednesday 9am UK time). 

I figured we'd not hear before 15 working days, so didn't start to get anxious until the last few days.
It turned out to take 24 business days from the email Sheffield received my spouse's application to the email that a decision has been made. I think one day last week was a general UK gov't worker strike.

Here's the amended timeline so far:

Country applying from: Canada (Vancouver)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, unmarried partner (priority)
Date application submitted: June 3, 2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken: June 10, 2014
Date documentation sent: June 10, 2014 by DHL from VFS Global office
Date documentation was received (email) by UK Border Agency office: June 12, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 3-8 weeks (from vfs global)
Date of decision email: July 16, 2014 (24 business days)
Date your visa was received:

My spouse is due to start work in Reading on July 28, so we were starting to get nervous. This is a big relief and I'll try not to fret over the parts of his application that I had less confidence in:
Cash was inside self-directed RRSPs
Didn't include property inspection (but had everything else)

I'll post as soon as his passport arrives. My fingers are gonna fall off with how tightly they're crossed! 

Thanks to all for your help and support during this process. I've been thrilled to see all the latest approvals, and truly hope our dates above give someone out there a bit of reassurance.

Gonna be grinning all day.....
Liz


----------



## eswestcott

You're got there 3 days before mine - might be a good sign


----------



## montanesca

Country applying from: Macedonia
Type of visa applied for: EEA FP, Non - Priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 27th June
Date biometrics taken: 30th June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: //////
Date processing e-mail was received: //////
Office location processing your visa: Warsaw, Poland
Projected timeline given: 3 weeks
Date your visa was received: //////


Since the visa applications cannot be tracked if applying from Skopje, I already contacted UKVI twice, the first time was after a week from submitting the papers and they answered that they couldn't find my application. 
Now it is the fourth day since i contacted them again and without an answer. 

Is anyone in this situation? As i see from the timelines here, i am supposed to receive a confirmation email that my papers are being processed. I am a bit worried, so any info is very appreciated.


----------



## Pannyann

LizS said:


> What a relief! The decision email from Sheffield came today (Wednesday 9am UK time).
> 
> I figured we'd not hear before 15 working days, so didn't start to get anxious until the last few days.
> It turned out to take 24 business days from the email Sheffield received my spouse's application to the email that a decision has been made. I think one day last week was a general UK gov't worker strike.
> 
> Here's the amended timeline so far:
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (Vancouver)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, unmarried partner (priority)
> Date application submitted: June 3, 2014 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: June 10, 2014
> Date documentation sent: June 10, 2014 by DHL from VFS Global office
> Date documentation was received (email) by UK Border Agency office: June 12, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 3-8 weeks (from vfs global)
> Date of decision email: July 16, 2014 (24 business days)
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> My spouse is due to start work in Reading on July 28, so we were starting to get nervous. This is a big relief and I'll try not to fret over the parts of his application that I had less confidence in:
> Cash was inside self-directed RRSPs
> Didn't include property inspection (but had everything else)
> 
> I'll post as soon as his passport arrives. My fingers are gonna fall off with how tightly they're crossed!
> 
> Thanks to all for your help and support during this process. I've been thrilled to see all the latest approvals, and truly hope our dates above give someone out there a bit of reassurance.
> 
> Gonna be grinning all day.....
> Liz


Congrats


----------



## Pallykin

montanesca said:


> I see from the timelines here, i am supposed to receive a confirmation email that my papers are being processed. I am a bit worried, so any info is very appreciated.


They are very inconsistent in notifying people of the receipt of applications, and overall terrible at communication. You should view no news as no news, and don't get worked up about it. The service levels are very poor, but they do muddle through in the end.


----------



## montanesca

Pallykin said:


> They are very inconsistent in notifying people of the receipt of applications, and overall terrible at communication. You should view no news as no news, and don't get worked up about it. The service levels are very poor, but they do muddle through in the end.



Update: 

I just received an email from UKVI that a decision has been made recently on my application. 

I do hope it is good news and i wish everyone the same! I ll post an update as soon as i have my passport.

Greetings


----------



## Pannyann

montanesca said:


> Update:
> 
> I just received an email from UKVI that a decision has been made recently on my application.
> 
> I do hope it is good news and i wish everyone the same! I ll post an update as soon as i have my passport.
> 
> Greetings


Congrats


----------



## Pannyann

Pallykin said:


> They are very inconsistent in notifying people of the receipt of applications, and overall terrible at communication. You should view no news as no news, and don't get worked up about it. The service levels are very poor, but they do muddle through in the end.


I have never received any info from them so don't worry


----------



## Shannonh267

Got the "a decision has been made email"!!!!!!!! Trying not to get to excited before I see what comes in the mail... Says it will be here Friday at 10:30am. Just a few more anxiety filled days hopefully!!! Hope some of you get the magical email soon :high5:


----------



## Ob111

Shannonh267 said:


> Got the "a decision has been made email"!!!!!!!! Trying not to get to excited before I see what comes in the mail... Says it will be here Friday at 10:30am. Just a few more anxiety filled days hopefully!!! Hope some of you get the magical email soon :high5:


Yay congratulations..... And goooo sheffield!!!! seems like they are moving fast to clear out the backlog


----------



## Pannyann

Shannonh267 said:


> Got the "a decision has been made email"!!!!!!!! Trying not to get to excited before I see what comes in the mail... Says it will be here Friday at 10:30am. Just a few more anxiety filled days hopefully!!! Hope some of you get the magical email soon :high5:


Congrats am so pleased for you


----------



## jackpen

My wife received her "decision has been made" email on Monday and the successfully-stamped passport arrived back with her in the States at 9.30am this morning  What a stressful couple of days!

Thanks so much to everybody who has helped us on the forum, particularly joppa. That man/lady knows his/her stuff, and was extremely patient and helpful in response to even the dumbest of questions.


----------



## shan2218

Updated:

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Marriage (Priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
Online application submitted: July 6
Biometrics Completed: July 9
Priority Upgrade: July 9
Documents sent: July 14 (via UPS)
Documents received in Sheffield: July 16 
Docs received by Sheffield: July 16 (email official and priority recognized)
Additional Documents: July 16 - asked for additional Appendix 2 which we forgot. 
Additional Documents sent: July 16 (via email)
Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": Waiting
Visa received: Waiting

Now the long wait...


----------



## Joppa

I am male.


----------



## Pannyann

jackpen said:


> My wife received her "decision has been made" email on Monday and the successfully-stamped passport arrived back with her in the States at 9.30am this morning  What a stressful couple of days!
> 
> Thanks so much to everybody who has helped us on the forum, particularly joppa. That man/lady knows his/her stuff, and was extremely patient and helpful in response to even the dumbest of questions.


Yay another good result congrats


----------



## jackpen

Joppa said:


> I am male.


Thank you again, Mr. Joppa


----------



## eswestcott

Shannonh267 said:


> Got the "a decision has been made email"!!!!!!!! Trying not to get to excited before I see what comes in the mail... Says it will be here Friday at 10:30am. Just a few more anxiety filled days hopefully!!! Hope some of you get the magical email soon :high5:



Congrats! What's your timeline again Shannonh267?


----------



## meddyna

Joppa said:


> I am male.


Hi Joppa,am new on this forum and i have my settlement application submitted to sheffield from Nigeria,,,its been a little over 12 weeks for the non priority..i dont know if they av priority services for Nigeria,am just a bit worried cos this is taking rather too long and beginning to think maybe there is an issue wit my app or something...my hubby is ssttled in the uk and he is on DLA, we are both previously divorced and i hope it wont make my application a little complicated...I have submitted since April 15th....Pls i need ur response on this Joppa...Thanks


----------



## Pannyann

Well sheffield two urgent emails a week ago one with medical evidence attached and they haven't even bothered to reply. It's unbelievable that they can't even answer urgent emails in 7 working days. 

Another day of disappointment and no news 70 working days tomorrow since docs arrived at Sheffield. 

God give me strength I give up trying to get any answer from them.


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Hi Joppa,am new on this forum and i have my settlement application submitted to sheffield from Nigeria,,,its been a little over 12 weeks for the non priority..i dont know if they av priority services for Nigeria,am just a bit worried cos this is taking rather too long and beginning to think maybe there is an issue wit my app or something...my hubby is ssttled in the uk and he is on DLA, we are both previously divorced and i hope it wont make my application a little complicated...I have submitted since April 15th....Pls i need ur response on this Joppa...Thanks


There is no priority service for Nigeria


----------



## meddyna

Pannyann said:


> There is no priority service for Nigeria


Thanks Pannyann...I guess i have to keep waiting then,,,,its so sad....


----------



## salix

Who does the responding to emails? Does it take time away from the ECO's to do the actual processing or are there employees that just do the email correspondence.

I'd hate to think the emails would increase the actual processing times of visas by using up ECO time.

Not that it affects me, I haven't even applied yet, but I follow this thread with great interest for the future.

Does anyone know or is this just another of those Sheffield mysteries?


----------



## keemnal

Has anyone received correspondence from Sheffield lately, apart from the general automated emails they send out? How long is it taking?


----------



## Pannyann

salix said:


> Who does the responding to emails? Does it take time away from the ECO's to do the actual processing or are there employees that just do the email correspondence.
> 
> I'd hate to think the emails would increase the actual processing times of visas by using up ECO time.
> 
> Not that it affects me, I haven't even applied yet, but I follow this thread with great interest for the future.
> 
> Does anyone know or is this just another of those Sheffield mysteries?


My 2 emails have been replied by IT support staff not ECO


----------



## Pannyann

keemnal said:


> Has anyone received correspondence from Sheffield lately, apart from the general automated emails they send out? How long is it taking?


No response for long time


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Thanks Pannyann...I guess i have to keep waiting then,,,,its so sad....


The wait goes on it is so sad I guess I will know decision has been made when docs get returned in uk as nigerians also haven't been getting decision made emails. 

Where did you apply ikeja Lekki or Abuja and are you aware that Lekki has now moved offices and is managed by teleperformance


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> The wait goes on it is so sad I guess I will know decision has been made when docs get returned in uk as nigerians also haven't been getting decision made emails. Where did you apply ikeja Lekki or Abuja and are you aware that Lekki has now moved offices and is managed by teleperformance


They probably have not responded as they are assessing your application now. I think you were next on the non priority queue... Just spreading positivity... Fingers crossed you may still hear this week..


----------



## hvmg

Hi all,

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th 
Date biometrics taken: June 16th 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 20th
Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: June 21st 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: None 
Decision has been made email received:
Date your visa was received:



I have been following this timeline for awhile. Its been comforting knowing we are all going through the same thing. Playing the waiting game is torture! 

Hope we all hear good news soon!


----------



## meddyna

Pannyann said:


> The wait goes on it is so sad I guess I will know decision has been made when docs get returned in uk as nigerians also haven't been getting decision made emails.
> 
> Where did you apply ikeja Lekki or Abuja and are you aware that Lekki has now moved offices and is managed by teleperformance


I submitted at the Ikeja VAC center


----------



## acklovebug

hvmg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th
> Date biometrics taken: June 16th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 20th
> Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: June 21st
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Decision has been made email received:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following this timeline for awhile. Its been comforting knowing we are all going through the same thing. Playing the waiting game is torture!
> 
> Hope we all hear good news soon!


Good luck! We have the exact same timeline


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> I submitted at the Ikeja VAC center


Ok they have not changed


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> They probably have not responded as they are assessing your application now. I think you were next on the non priority queue... Just spreading positivity... Fingers crossed you may still hear this week..


That's a nice thought I just keep hoping the docs land in the post then it's time to find were the passport will go in Lekki a friend went each place 3 times before she got her passport for tourist visa!


----------



## abci

I've waited for long being anxious to have Sheffield send me a decision email. the wait is now long that I seem to not border thinking of hearing from them, knowing that one day I'll have my passport back. I just feel not happy to be away from my fiance for this long..
I still don't understand why they wont offer Nigeria applicants an option for Priority service, as it doesn't prevent them from thoroughly scrutinizing the applications.
I pray some applications made in Nigeria get a decision made email this week or next, together with USA and Canada non-priority applicants.
Hopefully we'll all get good news soon.


----------



## hvmg

acklovebug said:


> Good luck! We have the exact same timeline





Good luck to you too acklovebug! 



Does anyone know if Sheffield is working Saturdays at the moment? Thought it was strange that I received my initial email on a Saturday.


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> I've waited for long being anxious to have Sheffield send me a decision email. the wait is now long that I seem to not border thinking of hearing from them, knowing that one day I'll have my passport back. I just feel not happy to be away from my fiance for this long..
> I still don't understand why they wont offer Nigeria applicants an option for Priority service, as it doesn't prevent them from thoroughly scrutinizing the applications.
> I pray some applications made in Nigeria get a decision made email this week or next, together with USA and Canada non-priority applicants.
> Hopefully we'll all get good news soon.


It's prob best way but it's so hard. We are on similar timeline but I think you should hear before me if I remember your March?


----------



## vtor41

hvmg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th
> Date biometrics taken: June 16th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 20th
> Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: June 21st
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Decision has been made email received:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following this timeline for awhile. Its been comforting knowing we are all going through the same thing. Playing the waiting game is torture!
> 
> Hope we all hear good news soon!


Exactly same timeline as me. Please share when you hear anything, I'll do the same. Thank you.


----------



## papabri

My gf is having an interesting issue. She is applying for tier 2 intracompany visa from Bermuda. The new york consulate emailed her to get her biometrics retaken. Bermuda tells her she can't get them taken in their new system unless a passport is scanned. Providing passport number and gwf number is not sufficient. 

Is this true? Can the system REALLY not take biometrics for an existing application without the original passport being scanned? Are the people in the Bermuda office just untrained who don't know how to use the system (they already lost the first biometrics scan)? Would new york really instruct her to get biometrics retaken knowing full well that the Bermuda office can't do it without an original passport in hand?

Anyone experienced anything like this?


----------



## Joppa

Haven't a clue. It's a matter between British Consulate in NYC and visa partner in Bermuda to sort out.


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

hvmg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th
> Date biometrics taken: June 16th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 20th
> Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: June 21st
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Decision has been made email received:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following this timeline for awhile. Its been comforting knowing we are all going through the same thing. Playing the waiting game is torture!
> 
> Hope we all hear good news soon!


I submitted my documents on June 16 and upgraded to priority on July 1st. Please post any updates. I'm curious to see if you hear before we do.


----------



## Pallykin

papabri said:


> My gf is having an interesting issue. She is applying for tier 2 intracompany visa from Bermuda. The new york consulate emailed her to get her biometrics retaken. Bermuda tells her she can't get them taken in their new system unless a passport is scanned. Providing passport number and gwf number is not sufficient.
> 
> Is this true? Can the system REALLY not take biometrics for an existing application without the original passport being scanned? Are the people in the Bermuda office just untrained who don't know how to use the system (they already lost the first biometrics scan)? Would new york really instruct her to get biometrics retaken knowing full well that the Bermuda office can't do it without an original passport in hand?
> 
> Anyone experienced anything like this?


If she's doing an intracompany transfer, couldn't her company help her (or hire someone who could)? Isn't this their problem as much as or more than hers?


----------



## eswestcott

hvmg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th
> Date biometrics taken: June 16th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 20th
> Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: June 21st
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Decision has been made email received:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following this timeline for awhile. Its been comforting knowing we are all going through the same thing. Playing the waiting game is torture!
> 
> Hope we all hear good news soon!


Me too! Good luck


----------



## Pannyann

Good morning everyone here's to hoping we get a timeline full of decisions and good news today.


----------



## meddyna

Good morning everyone.....May today bring lots of good news to everyone on the timeline...Av a lovely day....


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Good morning everyone here's to hoping we get a timeline full of decisions and good news today.


Hi Pannyann, Has Sheffield responded to your urgent e-mail?


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Hi Pannyann, Has Sheffield responded to your urgent e-mail?


No not at all. UK FAQ replied just saying its not yet been assessed but Sheffield have said nothing. I give up with them now


----------



## terriblewithnames

Hi all, just to give people a sense of how priority applications from Sydney are going.

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 1st
Date biometrics taken: July 4th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No confirmation received
Decision has been made email received: July 11th
Date your visa was received: July 14th


----------



## Pannyann

terriblewithnames said:


> Hi all, just to give people a sense of how priority applications from Sydney are going.
> 
> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July 1st
> Date biometrics taken: July 4th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No confirmation received
> Decision has been made email received: July 11th
> Date your visa was received: July 14th


Congrats on getting your visa


----------



## terriblewithnames

Thanks! Hard to overstate how excited we are after all the hard working getting it submitted and all the desperate hoping!


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> No not at all. UK FAQ replied just saying its not yet been assessed but Sheffield have said nothing. I give up with them now


Communication in Sheffield is so poor. They might deal with your application this week or next :fingerscrossed: as there seems to be more decision e-mails from Sheffield this week.
Just be patient and stay positive that you'll hear good news from them soon.


----------



## The Original Kempmeister

Dad said:


> Communication in Sheffield is so poor. They might deal with your application this week or next :fingerscrossed: as there seems to be more decision e-mails from Sheffield this week.
> Just be patient and stay positive that you'll hear good news from them soon.


I think it's absolutely disgusting how poor the communication is! How everything is dealt with in fact. They can't even give you the news through an email! No, they make you sit there, waiting those extra few days for the documents to be delivered back to you with no clue whether it's been accepted or not, almost like it's their little surprise for us! It's ridiculous and plain wrong. These are people's lives they're dealing with here! For the money this costs I expect responses to emails immediately, or at least A response! It's a joke.


----------



## Freetofly

eswestcott said:


> Me too! Good luck


Really starting to think after reading all these posts, might be useful if I upgrade to priority. :ranger:

How long do you have to move once you receive the visa? :help:


----------



## Pallykin

Freetofly said:


> Really starting to think after reading all these posts, might be useful if I upgrade to priority. :ranger:
> 
> How long do you have to move once you receive the visa? :help:


What's you application timeline?

You are given three months in which to get your visa activated by entering the UK (not via Ireland). If you arrive more than three months into the validity of your visa, you will need to apply for an additional FLR (M) which is £££.


----------



## Freetofly

Pallykin said:


> What's you application timeline?
> 
> You are given three months in which to get your visa activated by entering the UK (not via Ireland). If you arrive more than three months into the validity of your visa, you will need to apply for an additional FLR (M) which is £££.


Three months is good. I thought as soon as you received your visa you had to go.
Okay, I think I will upgrade just so we have an answer. 
We are getting married in October and I want to be there in September.

So glad I found this forum!!!

This is so stressful, can't really plan anything.


----------



## Pallykin

Non-priority applications have been taking about 16 weeks, however there was a period of about 4 weeks when it seemed like no non-priority applications were processed. Things seem to be moving again in Sheffield, and the annual summer rush should be coming to and end, so hopefully they will start to make good progress again.


----------



## Ob111

Hi... Just need to confirm if i change my Number, do i need to report this to the UKVI? or they will email if they cant reach you via phone?


----------



## Pallykin

I've never heard of anyone getting a phone call, just emails. Can you have a "this number was changed to..." recorded message put on the old number?


----------



## Ob111

Pallykin said:


> I've never heard of anyone getting a phone call, just emails. Can you have a "this number was changed to..." recorded message put on the old number?


I will just keep the old one till after this process.. Dont want to give them a reason...Thanks.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Hi... Just need to confirm if i change my Number, do i need to report this to the UKVI? or they will email if they cant reach you via phone?


Hi obi all correspondence hubby as ever had was email even though he subscribed for SMS alerts, maybe worth just dropping an email letting them know.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Communication in Sheffield is so poor. They might deal with your application this week or next :fingerscrossed: as there seems to be more decision e-mails from Sheffield this week.
> Just be patient and stay positive that you'll hear good news from them soon.


Thanks am not contacting anymore I don't think with the lack of response from Sheffield and ukvi telling me 6 months is the time they have to make my decision there is any point chasing them again


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Hi obi all correspondence hubby as ever had was email even though he subscribed for SMS alerts, maybe worth just dropping an email letting them know.


Will just keep it and still get another line... Its a prepaid phone anyways... I did not pay for SMS since i can track it online. And you probably figured cause of my handle here my name is Obi just i spell mine Oby. Any word from Sheffield? They take the piss thou.


----------



## Pannyann

The Original Kempmeister said:


> I think it's absolutely disgusting how poor the communication is! How everything is dealt with in fact. They can't even give you the news through an email! No, they make you sit there, waiting those extra few days for the documents to be delivered back to you with no clue whether it's been accepted or not, almost like it's their little surprise for us! It's ridiculous and plain wrong. These are people's lives they're dealing with here! For the money this costs I expect responses to emails immediately, or at least A response! It's a joke.


We'll said. If I had not emailed them or FAQ I would have heard nothing no a single thing from 2 April when the system for tracking said application been sent. So in 15 weeks not a single word only knew my docs reached sheffield due to dhl tracking. 

Hope we hear soon


----------



## finners

Good morning! I've been following this forum since June, and I find it helpful and great support! 
Here is my timeline so far:
Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa: Spouse -Settlement (non-priority)
Date of Biometrics: May 2nd
Date of additional info requested (appendix 2): May 9 
Date submitted appendix 2: May 12
Timeline given: 12 + weeks ?
Date upgraded to priority: July 1st
Date of confirmation e-mail for priority upgrade: July 2nd
Date of decision e-mail: waiting
Visa received: waiting

I am surprised it has taken this long since upgrading to priority. Over 2 weeks. How long have other people waited since upgrading to priority?


----------



## meddyna

Pallykin said:


> Non-priority applications have been taking about 16 weeks, however there was a period of about 4 weeks when it seemed like no non-priority applications were processed. Things seem to be moving again in Sheffield, and the annual summer rush should be coming to and end, so hopefully they will start to make good progress again.


I hope so tooo...Mine is 13weeks today......:tape2:


----------



## vtor41

I am just frustrated at how the timelines run. If you are from a different country than USA and process through a different office, not Sheffield, you very likely have faster processing. If you submitted to Sheffield non-priority and then upgrade to priority, it seems that your application is placed on top of other priority applicants already on the queue. I think the biggest frustration is that the process is entirely out of the applicants hands once it is submitted and the ukba office does not provides status (which is understandable given the number of applicants). It is a waiting game all the way.


----------



## Hertsfem

vtor41 said:


> I am just frustrated at how the timelines run. If you are from a different country than USA and process through a different office, not Sheffield, you very likely have faster processing. If you submitted to Sheffield non-priority and then upgrade to priority, it seems that your application is placed on top of other priority applicants already on the queue. I think the biggest frustration is that the process is entirely out of the applicants hands once it is submitted and the ukba office does not provides status (which is understandable given the number of applicants). It is a waiting game all the way.



The fact that one is applying in another country does not mean the application is processed any faster at all. There are so many factors to consider.

I find it difficult to imagine when upgrading to priority you would leap frog any other priority applications already in the queue?

I agree with you about the frustration though. Teleperformance tracking seems to be on a go slow and they said they would reply to an email within 3 working days and it's now more than 4 working days


----------



## Colombia

vtor41 said:


> I am just frustrated at how the timelines run. If you are from a different country than USA and process through a different office, not Sheffield, you very likely have faster processing. If you submitted to Sheffield non-priority and then upgrade to priority, it seems that your application is placed on top of other priority applicants already on the queue. I think the biggest frustration is that the process is entirely out of the applicants hands once it is submitted and the ukba office does not provides status (which is understandable given the number of applicants). It is a waiting game all the way.



I know. One would have thought it will be faster for applicants from USA, but its not. I wonder why we have to send applications to Sheffield, when there are British High Commissions in Chicago, New York, Washington (I dont know if there are more).


----------



## Hertsfem

Colombia said:


> I know. One would have thought it will be faster for applicants from USA, but its not. I wonder why we have to send applications to Sheffield, when there are British High Commissions in Chicago, New York, Washington (I dont know if there are more).


I'm interested to know why you imagine it would be quicker for applicants from USA??


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Will just keep it and still get another line... Its a prepaid phone anyways... I did not pay for SMS since i can track it online. And you probably figured cause of my handle here my name is Obi just i spell mine Oby. Any word from Sheffield? They take the piss thou.


Oby not a word from them. Tomorrow I will know my operation date but am not even going bother contacting them again will just plan it all as if I'm alone and if we hear something then it's a bonus. As I can't get any answer from them that's all I can do. UkVI replied saying they have 24 weeks. 
The wait goes on I just don't know when I will see hubby again as last time I had this op I couldn't fly for 6 months. Am praying they answer soon but then I think that every day and every week maybe tomorrow or next week but they don't answer me at this rate I will be sending Xmas cards before I hear lol


----------



## Colombia

Hertsfem said:


> I'm interested to know why you imagine it would be quicker for applicants from USA??


Most of their processing time for USA from 2013 to May 2014, always had a shorter processing times for all visas.


----------



## ProudlyGemini

Hi Pannyann, i really feel your pain and not hearing from them makes it even worse.
I asked my hubby to email UKVI yesterday and they just replied him "Thank you for your email and apologies for the delay in response.

We have received both applications and they are currently waiting to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer, Due to the high number of applications the Sheffield Visa Section has received in recent months processing times have increased.

Thank you for your patience and apologies for any inconvenience caused."

So maybe soon we'l all be hearing from them. fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:


Also i was reading on another forum of lady that applied 14th MAY2014 and she was called on the 9th july to come and received her package, she was refused based on no proof of subsisting relationship  i'm just surprise because of the time frame it took.

Lets just be hopefully and prayerful.


----------



## Hertsfem

Colombia said:


> Most of their processing time for USA from 2013 to May 2014, always had a shorter processing times for all visas.


It will be interesting to see what the June processing times are! they should be out shortly


----------



## Pannyann

ProudlyGemini said:


> Hi Pannyann, i really feel your pain and not hearing from them makes it even worse.
> I asked my hubby to email UKVI yesterday and they just replied him "Thank you for your email and apologies for the delay in response.
> 
> We have received both applications and they are currently waiting to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer, Due to the high number of applications the Sheffield Visa Section has received in recent months processing times have increased.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and apologies for any inconvenience caused."
> 
> So maybe soon we'l all be hearing from them. fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Also i was reading on another forum of lady that applied 14th MAY2014 and she was called on the 9th july to come and received her package, she was refused based on no proof of subsisting relationship  i'm just surprise because of the time frame it took.
> 
> Lets just be hopefully and prayerful.


Thank you for the update. 

Prayer is the key to everything. 

Good luck to us all


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Oby not a word from them. Tomorrow I will know my operation date but am not even going bother contacting them again will just plan it all as if I'm alone and if we hear something then it's a bonus. As I can't get any answer from them that's all I can do. UkVI replied saying they have 24 weeks. The wait goes on I just don't know when I will see hubby again as last time I had this op I couldn't fly for 6 months. Am praying they answer soon but then I think that every day and every week maybe tomorrow or next week but they don't answer me at this rate I will be sending Xmas cards before I hear lol


Exactly... The best way is to carry on with life until they decide to give a decision.. 

I actually think they are just extremely busy at this point.. Note to self never apply for your visa during summer.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Exactly... The best way is to carry on with life until they decide to give a decision..
> 
> I actually think they are just extremely busy at this point.. Note to self never apply for your visa during summer.


Yes but then I guess it wasn't summer when we applied I'm not sure they are never not busy nowadays. Did you see the post above the refused a lady in a very quick timeline. 

I wonder if provisional checks are done first?


----------



## Pannyann

*Touchline Dad*

Hello have you heard anything yet? Are your docs due back today or tomorrow?


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> It will be interesting to see what the June processing times are! they should be out shortly


Yes they are due to be published soon be interesting to see how much the time scales have changed


----------



## suziechew

*processing times*



Pannyann said:


> Yes they are due to be published soon be interesting to see how much the time scales have changed


i must admit i will be interested to see also ,would be nice to see a priority/non priority breakdown ,but i think that would be way to much to ask for .
I'd like to know where we stand as,we are at 34 working days priority and May' s table says 80% by 30 days ,im guessing that, that just isnt true for june ....:bump2:


----------



## kierbrooks

Pallykin said:


> Non-priority applications have been taking about 16 weeks, however there was a period of about 4 weeks when it seemed like no non-priority applications were processed. Things seem to be moving again in Sheffield, and the annual summer rush should be coming to and end, so hopefully they will start to make good progress again.


I hope you are wrong. I will have to reschedule my wedding if it takes that long. 

It is deceptive that when I applied, UKBA said 95% of applications would be processed in 12 weeks. Guess the numbers change based on whatever factors.

I cancelled my flight last Sunday when I was hoping to leave. No big loss. But I rescheduled it 3 weeks out hoping for the best: August 2nd, which is 12 weeks from my date of application. I guess I jumped the gun ;-(

And at this point, I don't know that priority would help. From what I've been reading on this thread, the priority decisions are all over the place.

My Details:
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: fiance'
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18
Date biometrics taken: don't remember
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 1
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks (95%/100%)
Date your visa was received: NOT FREAKIN YET!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Got the Visa!*

FedEx came this morning and I got my Visa! Holy Schmoly. 
Only you guys can really appreciate the angst, despair, depression, hopelessness,
false hope, self doubt, etc. that goes along with this experience. I actually know that I am a different person than I was before this ordeal: I will appreciate the little things now and not take anything for granted.

I want everyone who prayed or said encouraging things along the way to know how much I appreciate it. I really hope everyone here gets to be with their loved ones sooner, rather than later.

I would also like to thank the Moderators, Mr. Joppa and Nyclon for all of your help and giving me the slack to hijack the thread occasionally. I would also like to apologize for my overuse of emoticons, but I won't apologize for this particular overuse of said!



:usa2::rockon::grouphug::target::typing:opcorn::bump::laser::angel::lalala::director::high5::amen::blah::ranger::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::deadhorse::hurt::hurt::tea::drum::drum::tree:


----------



## babygreen

Hello everyone! I have been reading the forum everyday since May and I am happy to write here upon receiving my spouse visa. Good luck to all of you who are waiting!

Country applying from: Turkey(Istanbul)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse(Non-priority) -
(There isn't a priority option in Turkey anyways!)) 
Date application submitted (online ): 26th May
Date biometrics taken: 30th May
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1st June 
Decision has been made email received: 3rd July
Date your visa was received: 5th July

I pray for all of you and there are many people like myself knowing every single one of you but prefer not to write , reading the forum everyday and wishing the best for everyone!
Lots of positivity to your way!
x


PS: Just read Touchline Dad received his visa! Wooohoooo!!! So happy I swear I've been waiting for him to receive his visa for ever!!Congratulations xx


----------



## Bjones

Has anyone been able to work out Sheffield's office hours?
It seems they start at either 8am or 8:30am but when in the day do we give up on hearing anything 4pm 5pm or 6pm?


----------



## kierbrooks

babygreen said:


> Hello everyone! I have been reading the forum everyday since May and I am happy to write here upon receiving my spouse visa. Good luck to all of you who are waiting!
> 
> Country applying from: Turkey(Istanbul)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse(Non-priority) -
> (There isn't a priority option in Turkey anyways!))
> Date application submitted (online ): 26th May
> Date biometrics taken: 30th May
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1st June
> Decision has been made email received: 3rd July
> Date your visa was received: 5th July
> 
> I pray for all of you and there are many people like myself knowing every single one of you but prefer not to write , reading the forum everyday and wishing the best for everyone!
> Lots of positivity to your way!
> x
> 
> 
> PS: Just read Touchline Dad received his visa! Wooohoooo!!! So happy I swear I've been waiting for him to receive his visa for ever!!Congratulations xx


Congrats!!! But seriously, how random in terms of the time frame. Envious.


----------



## bluesky2015

Touchline Dad said:


> FedEx came this morning and I got my Visa! Holy Schmoly.
> Only you guys can really appreciate the angst, despair, depression, hopelessness,
> false hope, self doubt, etc. that goes along with this experience. I actually know that I am a different person than I was before this ordeal: I will appreciate the little things now and not take anything for granted.
> 
> I want everyone who prayed or said encouraging things along the way to know how much I appreciate it. I really hope everyone here gets to be with their loved ones sooner, rather than later.
> 
> I would also like to thank the Moderators, Mr. Joppa and Nyclon for all of your help and giving me the slack to hijack the thread occasionally. I would also like to apologize for my overuse of emoticons, but I won't apologize for this particular overuse of said!
> 
> 
> 
> :usa2::rockon::grouphug::target::typing:opcorn::bump::laser::angel::lalala::director::high5::amen::blah::ranger::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::deadhorse::hurt::hurt::tea::drum::drum::tree:


A Big Congrats to you..Soooo happy for you..Please stay in touch via this forum...Safe trip....


----------



## bluesky2015

babygreen said:


> Hello everyone! I have been reading the forum everyday since May and I am happy to write here upon receiving my spouse visa. Good luck to all of you who are waiting!
> 
> Country applying from: Turkey(Istanbul)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse(Non-priority) -
> (There isn't a priority option in Turkey anyways!))
> Date application submitted (online ): 26th May
> Date biometrics taken: 30th May
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1st June
> Decision has been made email received: 3rd July
> Date your visa was received: 5th July
> 
> I pray for all of you and there are many people like myself knowing every single one of you but prefer not to write , reading the forum everyday and wishing the best for everyone!
> Lots of positivity to your way!
> x
> 
> 
> PS: Just read Touchline Dad received his visa! Wooohoooo!!! So happy I swear I've been waiting for him to receive his visa for ever!!Congratulations xx


Congrats to you as well. Please keep us in your prayers, In Shaa Allah


----------



## kierbrooks

Touchline Dad said:


> Upgraded to Priority; June 25th
> Email from Sheffield Confirming Upgrade; June 26th
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made" - July 15, 2014 4:20 am EDT
> Fed Ex Tracking: Activated 1:46 PM GMT picked up in Sheffield
> Estimated Delivery in NC, USA: 7/17 by 10:30 AM
> Visa received: Waiting
> 
> Seems like Sheffield is really trying to clear the backlog..


So it took three weeks even AFTER you upgraded?! Criminy. These times are literally all over the place.

Thank God we (US/UK) spend so much money on our defense budgets and cutting social programs and government positions so that we can privatize everything and funnel money up to the upper echelons ... Oh, wait... Nevermind.


----------



## Ob111

Touchline Dad said:


> FedEx came this morning and I got my Visa! Holy Schmoly. Only you guys can really appreciate the angst, despair, depression, hopelessness, false hope, self doubt, etc. that goes along with this experience. I actually know that I am a different person than I was before this ordeal: I will appreciate the little things now and not take anything for granted. I want everyone who prayed or said encouraging things along the way to know how much I appreciate it. I really hope everyone here gets to be with their loved ones sooner, rather than later. I would also like to thank the Moderators, Mr. Joppa and Nyclon for all of your help and giving me the slack to hijack the thread occasionally. I would also like to apologize for my overuse of emoticons, but I won't apologize for this particular overuse of said! :usa2::rockon::grouphug::target::typing:opcorn::bump::laser::angel::lalala::director::high5::amen::blah::ranger::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::deadhorse::hurt::hurt::tea::drum::drum::tree:


YES...... Great News...


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> FedEx came this morning and I got my Visa! Holy Schmoly.
> Only you guys can really appreciate the angst, despair, depression, hopelessness,
> false hope, self doubt, etc. that goes along with this experience. I actually know that I am a different person than I was before this ordeal: I will appreciate the little things now and not take anything for granted.
> 
> I want everyone who prayed or said encouraging things along the way to know how much I appreciate it. I really hope everyone here gets to be with their loved ones sooner, rather than later.
> 
> I would also like to thank the Moderators, Mr. Joppa and Nyclon for all of your help and giving me the slack to hijack the thread occasionally. I would also like to apologize for my overuse of emoticons, but I won't apologize for this particular overuse of said!
> 
> 
> 
> :usa2::rockon::grouphug::target::typing:opcorn::bump::laser::angel::lalala::director::high5::amen::blah::ranger::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::deadhorse::hurt::hurt::tea::drum::drum::tree:


Whoop Whoop am shouting congratulations you've been so great and encouraging to me and many more people on here am so so happy that you ŵill soon be with your family. I hope you didn't scare the cats when you opened your envelope and shouted with delight!!!!!!!
Con-cats to you!


----------



## babygreen

kierbrooks said:


> Congrats!!! But seriously, how random in terms of the time frame. Envious.


I agree! I wish the queue was like the one in the bank 
The lady in Teleperformance office in Istanbul told me it could be 24 weeks until they make a decision  I was pleasantly surprised when I received the email so quick ,what a relief!! x


----------



## babygreen

waiting.stars said:


> Congrats to you as well. Please keep us in your prayers, In Shaa Allah


I remember reading that you were to re-apply( if I'm not mistaken), Inshaallah you will be reunited very soon.Only we can understand how horrible it is to stay away from the loved ones! Lots of love x :grouphug:


----------



## shan2218

Where do they post current wait times? And is there a place to check on the status of my visa?


----------



## Hertsfem

shan2218 said:


> Where do they post current wait times? And is there a place to check on the status of my visa?


Wait times here...

https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/


Status on Teleperformance if they even update it...


----------



## bluesky2015

babygreen said:


> I remember reading that you were to re-apply( if I'm not mistaken), Inshaallah you will be reunited very soon.Only we can understand how horrible it is to stay away from the loved ones! Lots of love x :grouphug:


Thank you so much dear for your kind words. Yes, I am re-applying. I just pray in this holy month of Ramadan that we get a positive answer this time. This distance is killing us, I did my best and leave the rest to Allah...All of you are in my prayers...


----------



## grasshopper33

Touchline Dad said:


> FedEx came this morning and I got my Visa! Holy Schmoly.
> Only you guys can really appreciate the angst, despair, depression, hopelessness,
> false hope, self doubt, etc. that goes along with this experience. I actually know that I am a different person than I was before this ordeal: I will appreciate the little things now and not take anything for granted.
> 
> I want everyone who prayed or said encouraging things along the way to know how much I appreciate it. I really hope everyone here gets to be with their loved ones sooner, rather than later.
> 
> I would also like to thank the Moderators, Mr. Joppa and Nyclon for all of your help and giving me the slack to hijack the thread occasionally. I would also like to apologize for my overuse of emoticons, but I won't apologize for this particular overuse of said!


HOLY COW!!! What a relief!!! Congrats and welcome to England where 24C is HOT!!! :flock::flock::flock::flock::tea::rockon::rockon::rapture::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::welcome::welcome:lane::clap2::faint::amen::amen::amen::whoo::hippie:


----------



## shan2218

Hertsfem said:


> Wait times here...
> 
> https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/
> 
> 
> Status on Teleperformance if they even update it...


Thank you


----------



## hightensionwire

kierbrooks said:


> I hope you are wrong. I will have to reschedule my wedding if it takes that long.
> 
> It is deceptive that when I applied, UKBA said 95% of applications would be processed in 12 weeks. Guess the numbers change based on whatever factors.
> 
> I cancelled my flight last Sunday when I was hoping to leave. No big loss. But I rescheduled it 3 weeks out hoping for the best: August 2nd, which is 12 weeks from my date of application. I guess I jumped the gun ;-(
> 
> And at this point, I don't know that priority would help. From what I've been reading on this thread, the priority decisions are all over the place.
> 
> My Details:
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: fiance'
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18
> Date biometrics taken: don't remember
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 1
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks (95%/100%)
> Date your visa was received: NOT FREAKIN YET!


Doesn't seem like they're even on April nonpriority applications yet. My application was submitted online in March, and my documents were received at the start of April. I'm well over the 12 week mark now, and there's a handful on here that have had theirs out with Sheffield longer than I have. Under normal circumstances, I think we'd have all had our answers by/before the 12 weeks, but its been a sloppy summer in the UK bureaucracy. 
I reallyyyy hope Sheffield decides to really get a move on things and start doing some nonpriority applications. I know its a nightmare, but keep your fingers crossed that they decide to make these next few weeks count, and maybe we'll be able to get moving soon.


----------



## thesmokies

Touchline Dad said:


> FedEx came this morning and I got my Visa! Holy Schmoly.
> Only you guys can really appreciate the angst, despair, depression, hopelessness,
> false hope, self doubt, etc. that goes along with this experience. I actually know that I am a different person than I was before this ordeal: I will appreciate the little things now and not take anything for granted.
> 
> I want everyone who prayed or said encouraging things along the way to know how much I appreciate it. I really hope everyone here gets to be with their loved ones sooner, rather than later.
> 
> I would also like to thank the Moderators, Mr. Joppa and Nyclon for all of your help and giving me the slack to hijack the thread occasionally. I would also like to apologize for my overuse of emoticons, but I won't apologize for this particular overuse of said!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy for you


----------



## Pallykin

I applied for a Coast Guard Captain's license today, and the similarity to the visa application process was striking. I brought in a stack of documents (that took 18 months to assemble), and the gentleman at the desk asked for them in order and ticked a box for each one. All of it went into a folder, and I paid a fee. I learned it will be 6-10 weeks before it is processed and and the certificate mailed to me. That could mean October! They used to process them right there, and it was same day turnaround. Now they send the applications to an office in West Virginia.

The one thing not similar is that I will be able to put this out of my mind and not feel anxious...


----------



## Dad

Touchline Dad said:


> FedEx came this morning and I got my Visa! Holy Schmoly.
> Only you guys can really appreciate the angst, despair, depression, hopelessness,
> false hope, self doubt, etc. that goes along with this experience. I actually know that I am a different person than I was before this ordeal: I will appreciate the little things now and not take anything for granted.
> 
> I want everyone who prayed or said encouraging things along the way to know how much I appreciate it. I really hope everyone here gets to be with their loved ones sooner, rather than later.
> 
> I would also like to thank the Moderators, Mr. Joppa and Nyclon for all of your help and giving me the slack to hijack the thread occasionally. I would also like to apologize for my overuse of emoticons, but I won't apologize for this particular overuse of said!


Big Congratulations! :whoo:I'm so happy for you.


----------



## finners

Has anyone received any sort of correspondence from Sheffield or FAQ on a Friday? 

Thanks


----------



## hvmg

Hi All,

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th
Date biometrics taken: June 16th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 20th
Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: June 21st
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Decision has been made email received: July 17th 
Date your visa was received: FedEX delivery scheduled for Friday July 18th 


"Dear Ms hvmg,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."

I got the decision email this morning! I'm a ball of emotions, I have checked FedEx tracking a thousand times today already! Hope this means that everyone else who submitted around the same time will have an answer very soon! Hopefully I will be receiving very good news tomorrow!


----------



## Bjones

finners said:


> Has anyone received any sort of correspondence from Sheffield or FAQ on a Friday?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, last Friday we received this email from Sheffield. 

"_Thank you for your email.

Your applications are being processed today. Should any further information be required by the Entry Clearance Officer, they should notify you shortly. If your applications are approved, I will attempt to have them despatched to you this afternoon.

I apologise for the delay in this matter.

Kind regards_"

So I have no idea why they would send an email like this at all (because its been nearly a week since) or if something is off with our application, but we have heard nothing. No requests for further info, no email of any sort


----------



## Kwame O

...


----------



## Colombia

hvmg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th
> Date biometrics taken: June 16th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 20th
> Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: June 21st
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Decision has been made email received: July 17th
> Date your visa was received: FedEX delivery scheduled for Friday July 18th
> 
> 
> "Dear Ms hvmg,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."
> 
> I got the decision email this morning! I'm a ball of emotions, I have checked FedEx tracking a thousand times today already! Hope this means that everyone else who submitted around the same time will have an answer very soon! Hopefully I will be receiving very good news tomorrow!



Congratulations!!! 

Your timeline gives me hope that I will hear from them pretty soon

This is my timeline

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th
Date biometrics taken: June 16th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 18th
Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: June 21st
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Decision has been made email received:


----------



## finners

Yes, last Friday we received this email from Sheffield. 

"Thank you for your email.

Your applications are being processed today. Should any further information be required by the Entry Clearance Officer, they should notify you shortly. If your applications are approved, I will attempt to have them despatched to you this afternoon.

I apologise for the delay in this matter.

Kind regards"

So I have no idea why they would send an email like this at all (because its been nearly a week since) or if something is off with our application, but we have heard nothing. No requests for further info, no email of any sort :confused. 


I agree that it is super frustrating when they mention a timeframe, then do not adhere to it at all. When I upgraded to priority, they told me I could expect to hear from them within a week. I wish they would just say nothing... Good luck to you! Maybe this Friday will be a lucky one!


----------



## mmmmk

mmmmk said:


> Country applying from: Australia (Perth)
> Country applying from: Australia (Perth)
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General & Unmarried Partner (my fiancée)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 18 June 2014 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 2nd July 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ??
> Office location processing your visa: Manila (sent from VFS Global Perth)
> Projected timeline given: Passports couriered back by 30 July 2014
> Date your visa was received: ...
> 
> Was offered a job by an A-rated sponsor, restricted CoS was granted in June. Company has engaged an agency to handle the application, all we had to do was gather all the paperwork, the other required material (evidence of cohabitation etc...), and turn up to the VFS Global office with originals and copies..hopefully it all goes through smoothly! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Will be interesting to see how soon a non-priority application from Australia goes through in Manila.


Update yay
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General & Unmarried Partner (my fiancée)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 18 June 2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 2nd July 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ??
Office location processing your visa: Manila (sent from VFS Global Perth)
Projected timeline given: Passports couriered back by 30 July 2014
"Your visa will be despatched shortly" email: 14 July 2014
"The processed visa application for GWFxxxx..." email from VFS Global: 16 July 2014
Date our visas were received: 18 July 2014

Very surprised actually, both our visas were processed in Manila within 7 working days of submitting our bios...Looks like the thing taking most time was transport from PER-SYD-MNL. Anyway, from sending application to receiving visa's back was 16 calendar days.


----------



## The Original Kempmeister

hvmg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th
> Date biometrics taken: June 16th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 20th
> Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: June 21st
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Decision has been made email received: July 17th
> Date your visa was received: FedEX delivery scheduled for Friday July 18th
> 
> 
> "Dear Ms hvmg,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."
> 
> I got the decision email this morning! I'm a ball of emotions, I have checked FedEx tracking a thousand times today already! Hope this means that everyone else who submitted around the same time will have an answer very soon! Hopefully I will be receiving very good news tomorrow!



Congratulations!! Hope you get your shiny new visa soon!

Thanks for the update, we're a week behind you so hopefully it's not much longer


----------



## superdiana

Bjones said:


> Yes, last Friday we received this email from Sheffield.
> 
> "_Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your applications are being processed today. Should any further information be required by the Entry Clearance Officer, they should notify you shortly. If your applications are approved, I will attempt to have them despatched to you this afternoon.
> 
> I apologise for the delay in this matter.
> 
> Kind regards_"
> 
> So I have no idea why they would send an email like this at all (because its been nearly a week since) or if something is off with our application, but we have heard nothing. No requests for further info, no email of any sort


When I emailed Sheffield to tell them I needed my passport back, they sent me a similar email on July 4, which was "today". I didn't hear anything until July 10, almost a week later, that a courier label was created for my passport. When I received the visa, it was dated July 4, which means that the delay is likely because they were processing the visa. Hopefully, this is the same situation for you and you will get it shortly!


----------



## Pannyann

finners said:


> Has anyone received any sort of correspondence from Sheffield or FAQ on a Friday?
> 
> Thanks


Not Sheffield but FAQ have replied on a Friday before


----------



## Pannyann

hvmg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th
> Date biometrics taken: June 16th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 20th
> Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: June 21st
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Decision has been made email received: July 17th
> Date your visa was received: FedEX delivery scheduled for Friday July 18th
> 
> 
> "Dear Ms hvmg,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."
> 
> I got the decision email this morning! I'm a ball of emotions, I have checked FedEx tracking a thousand times today already! Hope this means that everyone else who submitted around the same time will have an answer very soon! Hopefully I will be receiving very good news tomorrow!


Congrats


----------



## Pannyann

Friday is here again and another week comes to an end I really hope Sheffield give out some more decisions today


----------



## ZJ88

Touchline Dad said:


> FedEx came this morning and I got my Visa! Holy Schmoly.
> Only you guys can really appreciate the angst, despair, depression, hopelessness,
> false hope, self doubt, etc. that goes along with this experience. I actually know that I am a different person than I was before this ordeal: I will appreciate the little things now and not take anything for granted.


Congratulations! I'm so glad to hear that you got it  Sorry I haven't been on here forever, just anxiously waiting for mine in the post since we had to go through USPS/Royal Mail and trying to keep as busy as possible. So glad to hear so many good things finally happen!!!


----------



## meddyna

Pannyann said:


> Friday is here again and another week comes to an end I really hope Sheffield give out some more decisions today




Hi Pannyann, I just got this reply from the UKVi after i sent them a mail to confirm the status of my application.Does it mean they ve nt attended to it at all?
Dear Alabi MedinatBolajoko,

Thank you for contacting United Kingdom Visas and Immigrations
international Enquiry Service.

We have checked the status of your application. It has not been processed
and hence no decision has been taken.You can send us an email in few days
time and we can check again for you.

We hope that this has answered your query. You can E-Mail us back with your
details by visiting the following link
(https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/), select appropriate country,
click next and then select ‘E-Mail form’ and complete as instructed. We
will aim to come back to you within 1 day

Kind Regards,

Ketan
United Kingdom Visas and Immigrations

We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the
service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for
improvements.
Thank you in advance for your time.
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/KW2PKWF


----------



## abci

meddyna said:


> Hi Pannyann, I just got this reply from the UKVi after i sent them a mail to confirm the status of my application.Does it mean they ve nt attended to it at all?
> Dear Alabi MedinatBolajoko,
> 
> Thank you for contacting United Kingdom Visas and Immigrations
> international Enquiry Service.
> 
> We have checked the status of your application. It has not been processed
> and hence no decision has been taken.You can send us an email in few days
> time and we can check again for you.
> 
> We hope that this has answered your query. You can E-Mail us back with your
> details by visiting the following link
> (https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/), select appropriate country,
> click next and then select ‘E-Mail form’ and complete as instructed. We
> will aim to come back to you within 1 day
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Ketan
> United Kingdom Visas and Immigrations
> 
> We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the
> service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for
> improvements.
> Thank you in advance for your time.
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/KW2PKWF


Hi Meddyna,
The UKVI FAQ barely provide accurate information to applicants tracking their application.
Although I recently recently got a reply from ukvi faq, saying my application is still under process, where as about 3 weeks ago, they replied saying my application has been processed and waiting to be assessed by and ECO.
Now I'd just wait for when my supporting document is returned, then I'll know a decision has been made.


----------



## montanesca

UPDATE:

I received my visa today! Thank you all for your time and information, especially Joppa who answered patiently every question i had. 
This is the timeline of the application and the documentation i submitted:

Country applying from: Macedonia
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 27th
Date biometrics taken: June 30th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: /////
Date Warsaw acknowledged document receipt: /////
Office location processing your visa: Warsaw
Projected timeline given: 3 weeks
Decision has been made email received: July 16th 
Date your visa was received: DHL delivery Friday July 18th 


Documentation:

Printed and signed application;
Original marriage certificate with Apostille and translated from Spanish to English;
My current passport and the passports covering the last 10 years;
EEA National - certified copy of passport;
EEA National - certified copy of ID;
EEA National cover letter;
EEA National - Letter from his employer;
EEA National - Payslips and bills covering the last 6 months;
Flights/hotel/hostel reservations, skype/fb/gmail conversations covering from the beginning of our relationship;
30+ photographs of us + family + friends covering from when we met.

I think this is pretty much it, if i remember sth else i ll edit it. 

I wish everyone success very very soon! 

Thanks again!


----------



## vtor41

hvmg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th
> Date biometrics taken: June 16th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 20th
> Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: June 21st
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Decision has been made email received: July 17th
> Date your visa was received: FedEX delivery scheduled for Friday July 18th
> 
> 
> "Dear Ms hvmg,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK."
> 
> I got the decision email this morning! I'm a ball of emotions, I have checked FedEx tracking a thousand times today already! Hope this means that everyone else who submitted around the same time will have an answer very soon! Hopefully I will be receiving very good news tomorrow!


Light at the end of the tunnel, maybe? My visa app was confirmed on the 21st of June as well, Spouse, Priority too, from USA, so hopefully I should be hearing something really soon? Can't take the wait anymore. If something extra was needed they would have contacted someone already, right?


----------



## ShevOiOi

Here is my timeline so far (for my spouse):
Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa: Spouse -Settlement (Priority)
Date of submission: May 29th
Date of additional info requested (financial form): June 5th
Date submitted (financial form): June 6th
Date of additional info requested (financial form - jpeg not jpg file format wrong on scans): June 23rd
Date submitted (financial form - right format): June 23rd
Date of decision e-mail: waiting
Visa received: waiting

So so so frustrating.


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Hi Pannyann, I just got this reply from the UKVi after i sent them a mail to confirm the status of my application.Does it mean they ve nt attended to it at all?
> Dear Alabi MedinatBolajoko,
> 
> Thank you for contacting United Kingdom Visas and Immigrations
> international Enquiry Service.
> 
> We have checked the status of your application. It has not been processed
> and hence no decision has been taken.You can send us an email in few days
> time and we can check again for you.
> 
> We hope that this has answered your query. You can E-Mail us back with your
> details by visiting the following link
> (https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/), select appropriate country,
> click next and then select ‘E-Mail form’ and complete as instructed. We
> will aim to come back to you within 1 day
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Ketan
> United Kingdom Visas and Immigrations
> 
> We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the
> service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for
> improvements.
> Thank you in advance for your time.
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/KW2PKWF


Thank you for letting me know I really hope we hear soon


----------



## Pannyann

montanesca said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I received my visa today! Thank you all for your time and information, especially Joppa who answered patiently every question i had.
> This is the timeline of the application and the documentation i submitted:
> 
> Country applying from: Macedonia
> Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 27th
> Date biometrics taken: June 30th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: /////
> Date Warsaw acknowledged document receipt: /////
> Office location processing your visa: Warsaw
> Projected timeline given: 3 weeks
> Decision has been made email received: July 16th
> Date your visa was received: DHL delivery Friday July 18th
> 
> 
> Documentation:
> 
> Printed and signed application;
> Original marriage certificate with Apostille and translated from Spanish to English;
> My current passport and the passports covering the last 10 years;
> EEA National - certified copy of passport;
> EEA National - certified copy of ID;
> EEA National cover letter;
> EEA National - Letter from his employer;
> EEA National - Payslips and bills covering the last 6 months;
> Flights/hotel/hostel reservations, skype/fb/gmail conversations covering from the beginning of our relationship;
> 30+ photographs of us + family + friends covering from when we met.
> 
> I think this is pretty much it, if i remember sth else i ll edit it.
> 
> I wish everyone success very very soon!
> 
> Thanks again!


Congrats


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> Hi Meddyna,
> The UKVI FAQ barely provide accurate information to applicants tracking their application.
> Although I recently recently got a reply from ukvi faq, saying my application is still under process, where as about 3 weeks ago, they replied saying my application has been processed and waiting to be assessed by and ECO.
> Now I'd just wait for when my supporting document is returned, then I'll know a decision has been made.


I pray we all hear soon


----------



## Pannyann

Well another week comes to an end no email reply and no decision email am heading towards 15 weeks now. I really hope Sheffield answer soon I'm beginning to wonder if my applications will ever get sorted or I've done it wrong. 

Am just hoping I hear next week it's taking so long now.


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Well another week comes to an end no email reply and no decision email am heading towards 15 weeks now. I really hope Sheffield answer soon I'm beginning to wonder if my applications will ever get sorted or I've done it wrong.
> 
> Am just hoping I hear next week it's taking so long now.


I don't think it has anything to do with your application, and it has everything to do with Sheffield's slow processing! Don't blame yourself too much, it'll only stress you out more over the process. 
But I tell ya, I'm about ready to start harassing Sheffield endlessly. Its mid-July, my online application was submitted four months ago this week and I've still heard nothing from them!


----------



## Ob111

End of my 10th week... Gosh... Am prolly going to exceed the 12weeks... This process is soooo annoying on some days... Its more annoying that they force Nigerians who can't pay for priority with 2 other countries that can... Sooo if we like it or not we will always be at the bottom of the pile. Arrrrrgggghhhhh.... The visa fee is too high for this kind of process...

You would think they are charging soo high cause they would give great service... Their Customer Service, thats a different story.


----------



## meddyna

abci said:


> Hi Meddyna,
> The UKVI FAQ barely provide accurate information to applicants tracking their application.
> Although I recently recently got a reply from ukvi faq, saying my application is still under process, where as about 3 weeks ago, they replied saying my application has been processed and waiting to be assessed by and ECO.
> Now I'd just wait for when my supporting document is returned, then I'll know a decision has been made.


@ABCi ...Thanks alot for your response...appreciate...i will probably have to wait then....


----------



## acklovebug

Dad said:


> Big Congratulations! :whoo:I'm so happy for you.


So happy for you!! Will miss your kind words and encouragement on the forum. You deserve your new life. Safe travels!!


----------



## keemnal

Pannyann said:


> Well sheffield two urgent emails a week ago one with medical evidence attached and they haven't even bothered to reply. It's unbelievable that they can't even answer urgent emails in 7 working days.
> 
> Another day of disappointment and no news 70 working days tomorrow since docs arrived at Sheffield.
> 
> God give me strength I give up trying to get any answer from them.


Hi Pannyann, I'm so sorry about your troubles. I'm having the same problem with them responding to my emails. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with your application, and it has everything to do with Sheffield's slow processing! Don't blame yourself too much, it'll only stress you out more over the process.
> But I tell ya, I'm about ready to start harassing Sheffield endlessly. Its mid-July, my online application was submitted four months ago this week and I've still heard nothing from them!


You must be at 17 weeks by now as I know your a March applicant. I hope you get an answer if you contact them I've been waiting nearly 2 weeks for an urgent reply that had medical evidence attached and they never acknowledge it 

I don't blame you for contacting them it's been so long


----------



## hvmg

vtor41 said:


> Light at the end of the tunnel, maybe? My visa app was confirmed on the 21st of June as well, Spouse, Priority too, from USA, so hopefully I should be hearing something really soon? Can't take the wait anymore. If something extra was needed they would have contacted someone already, right?



Yes, I would think this means that you should be getting news soon! I really don't understand how Sheffield works or what order they go in, its very frustrating that they seem to have no pattern. I'm very happy that I have heard and I don't know if it is because I used a UK Level 1 OISC-registered Immigration Adviser or not.

If something extra was needed I would assume you would have heard already. On June 21st I received the initial processing email followed by an email saying that the return envelope I provided wouldn't work and I needed to give them an international courier account number. 


Good Luck to you I hope you will be getting very good news soon!!


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> End of my 10th week... Gosh... Am prolly going to exceed the 12weeks... This process is soooo annoying on some days... Its more annoying that they force Nigerians who can't pay for priority with 2 other countries that can... Sooo if we like it or not we will always be at the bottom of the pile. Arrrrrgggghhhhh.... The visa fee is too high for this kind of process...
> 
> You would think they are charging soo high cause they would give great service... Their Customer Service, thats a different story.


Well said it costs a fortunate I bet they would work faster if we did have priority. 

I just can't believe they didn't answer to the email with medical evidence. My doctor explained its a serious situation but nothing. 


Am same as you another Friday another week and I don't think I'm going to hear this month


----------



## Pannyann

keemnal said:


> Hi Pannyann, I'm so sorry about your troubles. I'm having the same problem with them responding to my emails. It's so frustrating.


Thank you it's so frustrating


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> You must be at 17 weeks by now as I know your a March applicant. I hope you get an answer if you contact them I've been waiting nearly 2 weeks for an urgent reply that had medical evidence attached and they never acknowledge it
> 
> I don't blame you for contacting them it's been so long


Less than 17, since they count it from when they receive your physical application, but still plenty stressful, nonetheless! 
That's so awful! They're supposed to speed things up in those events.
I just found out that my fiance's grandmother has been hospitalized for the second time this month, so we're increasingly irritated over this long wait, but I suppose if they haven't even batted an eye at your urgent medical issue that they wouldn't care about that either ]:


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Less than 17, since they count it from when they receive your physical application, but still plenty stressful, nonetheless!
> That's so awful! They're supposed to speed things up in those events.
> I just found out that my fiance's grandmother has been hospitalized for the second time this month, so we're increasingly irritated over this long wait, but I suppose if they haven't even batted an eye at your urgent medical issue that they wouldn't care about that either ]:


It's wrong that you can't even phone them FAQ only ever refer to settlement applications take between 12-24 weeks. My docs got to Sheffield early April and as hubby applied in Nigeria we've never heard nothing we don't get any updates. Another lady found out her visa decision was made when the supporting docs dropped through the post. 

Am tired of it all I don't get how they can change the processing times so easy. The gov area I work in has targets to meet and if we breach were fined heavily 

Well 2 days of nothing now then the hopefully wait starts again everyday next week


----------



## suziechew

Pannyann said:


> It's wrong that you can't even phone them FAQ only ever refer to settlement applications take between 12-24 weeks. My docs got to Sheffield early April and as hubby applied in Nigeria we've never heard nothing we don't get any updates. Another lady found out her visa decision was made when the supporting docs dropped through the post.
> 
> Am tired of it all I don't get how they can change the processing times so easy. The gov area I work in has targets to meet and if we breach were fined heavily
> 
> Well 2 days of nothing now then the hopefully wait starts again everyday next week


i have to admit ,im getting more and more upset as time goes on .My fiance's application is at working day 34 of priority .We paid for priority so as to get a quicker reply and not have so much stress ,yeah right !!!I have emailed them for an update last week only to get the automated reponse "we will contact you in 20 days with a more detailed email " .

My biggest concern is that now the descision is in on the threshold ,we will get pushed back as they deal with all the applications on "hold" due to the court case .I have read that there is around 3.500 to 4000 visa's on hold which have to be dealt with by the 28th of july .How true this all is i dont know ,as there seems to be alot of speculation on the whole subject .

I have to admit i feel for those who have been waiting for what seems to be a year of hearings ,but at the same time i don't want to be pushed to the side as they get dealt with .

does anyone else have any thoughts on this ,or even shed some light on it ? :frusty: :argue: :frusty:


----------



## Hertsfem

Yes it's true to say that they will start dealing with those on hold on 28th July. However I imagine it simply means a refusal email and sending the docs back?

Those put on hold will be spread over many visa offices throughout so can't see that it will make a major difference to the likes of those waiting. Having said that I hope eveyones visa is through by that date as so many seem to have been waiting sooooooooooo long now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Areduis

Spousal visa timeline:
Country applying from: South Africa - Pretoria
Type of visa: Spouse -Settlement 
Date submitted: 12 June 2014
Date of decision 17 July 2014
Visa received: 18 July 2014

I am over the moon that my wife will now be able to join me in UK    good luck to those waiting!!!!!


----------



## Pannyann

Areduis said:


> Spousal visa timeline:
> Country applying from: South Africa - Pretoria
> Type of visa: Spouse -Settlement
> Date submitted: 12 June 2014
> Date of decision 17 July 2014
> Visa received: 18 July 2014
> 
> I am over the moon that my wife will now be able to join me in UK    good luck to those waiting!!!!!


Congratulations


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> i have to admit ,im getting more and more upset as time goes on .My fiance's application is at working day 34 of priority .We paid for priority so as to get a quicker reply and not have so much stress ,yeah right !!!I have emailed them for an update last week only to get the automated reponse "we will contact you in 20 days with a more detailed email " .
> 
> My biggest concern is that now the descision is in on the threshold ,we will get pushed back as they deal with all the applications on "hold" due to the court case .I have read that there is around 3.500 to 4000 visa's on hold which have to be dealt with by the 28th of july .How true this all is i dont know ,as there seems to be alot of speculation on the whole subject .
> 
> I have to admit i feel for those who have been waiting for what seems to be a year of hearings ,but at the same time i don't want to be pushed to the side as they get dealt with .
> 
> does anyone else have any thoughts on this ,or even shed some light on it ? :frusty: :argue: :frusty:


It's so difficult to know what affect these other applications will have on the wait. They seem to be no way to figure out what's happening and they don't want to communicate much either. 

Maybe next week will see some movement prior to the week of 28 commencing


----------



## Siclhu_

Touchline Dad said:


> FedEx came this morning and I got my Visa! Holy Schmoly.
> Only you guys can really appreciate the angst, despair, depression, hopelessness,
> false hope, self doubt, etc. that goes along with this experience. I actually know that I am a different person than I was before this ordeal: I will appreciate the little things now and not take anything for granted.
> 
> I want everyone who prayed or said encouraging things along the way to know how much I appreciate it. I really hope everyone here gets to be with their loved ones sooner, rather than later.
> 
> I would also like to thank the Moderators, Mr. Joppa and Nyclon for all of your help and giving me the slack to hijack the thread occasionally. I would also like to apologize for my overuse of emoticons, but I won't apologize for this particular overuse of said!


So glad for you and your family Touchline Dad!!! Finally!!!!! Have a terrific trip to UK!!! Never again waiting for a piece of paper to arrive!!!

Soon I'll be joining you


----------



## Hertsfem

Areduis said:


> Spousal visa timeline:
> Country applying from: South Africa - Pretoria
> Type of visa: Spouse -Settlement
> Date submitted: 12 June 2014
> Date of decision 17 July 2014
> Visa received: 18 July 2014
> 
> I am over the moon that my wife will now be able to join me in UK    good luck to those waiting!!!!!


Brilliant!  I've been waiting for someone who applied in Pretoria to give their timeline! My DIL applied in Zim (processed in Pretoria) she did her bio on 2nd July and since then they have not updated the tracking. She send an email to them about this last Friday and they said they would reply within 3 working days which they did'nt! 

Was your application straight forward? Hers is so holding thumbs it comes throug soon 

When are you flying?


----------



## nyclon

Hertsfem said:


> Brilliant!  I've been waiting for someone who applied in Pretoria to give their timeline! My DIL applied in Zim (processed in Pretoria) she did her bio on 2nd July and since then they have not updated the tracking. She send an email to them about this last Friday and they said they would reply within 3 working days which they did'nt!
> 
> Was your application straight forward? Hers is so holding thumbs it comes throug soon
> 
> When are you flying?


Holding thumbs?


----------



## Hertsfem

nyclon said:


> Holding thumbs?


Thanks Nyclon, you have been most helpful


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Hang in There OB111, Pannyann*

Hey Guys-
I do remember every Friday being so disappointing, and each Saturday and Sunday it was all I could do to try to get my mind off of my situation. I feel so badly for you guys, I will hope and pray that you all get the chance to be with your loved ones soon. Try to find a way to enjoy the weekend…like my Wife's Dr. told her when she was 9 months with my son (when she was begging to be induced).."I know for sure that you won't be pregnant forever.."
:behindsofa:eep::grouphug:


----------



## nyclon

Hertsfem said:


> Thanks Nyclon, you have been most helpful


Don't leave me hanging! I want to know what holding thumbs means. Is it the Zimbabwean equivalent crossing your fingers or fingers crossed?


----------



## Hertsfem

nyclon said:


> Don't leave me hanging! I want to know what holding thumbs means. Is it the Zimbabwean equivalent crossing your fingers or fingers crossed?



Oh sorry I did'nt notice the question mark haha

Well yes I guess it is much the same but never thought of it as being a Zimbabwean thing lol

I'm not religious so don't do the praying for your stuff so holding thumbs is good 

hold thumbs: definition of hold thumbs in Oxford dictionary (British & World English)


----------



## Ob111

Touchline Dad said:


> Hey Guys- I do remember every Friday being so disappointing, and each Saturday and Sunday it was all I could do to try to get my mind off of my situation. I feel so badly for you guys, I will hope and pray that you all get the chance to be with your loved ones soon. Try to find a way to enjoy the weekend&#133;like my Wife's Dr. told her when she was 9 months with my son (when she was begging to be induced).."I know for sure that you won't be pregnant forever.." :behindsofa:eep::grouphug:



Thanks Touchline Dad.... Hindsight i put myself in dis position... Sooo i better quit my ranting... Their Country, Their rules and i want to live there i need to get with the program..

When i want to give up, i think of my kids and am motivated all over again... 

Am sure u cant wait to see yours again... Have a safe trip to the UK... Eventually we will all get there... 

Plus the 9months reference i refused to leave the hospital until i was induced... The doctor thought i was joking... I sat there with my delivery bag @ 41weeks, sooo am probably not good with patience cause if i had gone home i would have probably come back. I was building up to the show all by myself...


----------



## vtor41

hvmg said:


> Yes, I would think this means that you should be getting news soon! I really don't understand how Sheffield works or what order they go in, its very frustrating that they seem to have no pattern. I'm very happy that I have heard and I don't know if it is because I used a UK Level 1 OISC-registered Immigration Adviser or not.
> 
> If something extra was needed I would assume you would have heard already. On June 21st I received the initial processing email followed by an email saying that the return envelope I provided wouldn't work and I needed to give them an international courier account number.
> 
> 
> Good Luck to you I hope you will be getting very good news soon!!


Thanks for your reply. Crossing fingers that I hear something soon. Congrats on yours


----------



## hightensionwire

suziechew said:


> i have to admit ,im getting more and more upset as time goes on .My fiance's application is at working day 34 of priority .We paid for priority so as to get a quicker reply and not have so much stress ,yeah right !!!I have emailed them for an update last week only to get the automated reponse "we will contact you in 20 days with a more detailed email " .
> 
> My biggest concern is that now the descision is in on the threshold ,we will get pushed back as they deal with all the applications on "hold" due to the court case .I have read that there is around 3.500 to 4000 visa's on hold which have to be dealt with by the 28th of july .How true this all is i dont know ,as there seems to be alot of speculation on the whole subject .
> 
> I have to admit i feel for those who have been waiting for what seems to be a year of hearings ,but at the same time i don't want to be pushed to the side as they get dealt with .
> 
> does anyone else have any thoughts on this ,or even shed some light on it ? :frusty: :argue: :frusty:


All of the visas on hold are going to be denied, because the government ruled in favor of UKVI, so they already know their answer.


----------



## Joppa

Those put on hold will BEGIN to be processed from 28th July. It will take a while (weeks?) for all to be notified of their decision.


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Hey Guys-
> I do remember every Friday being so disappointing, and each Saturday and Sunday it was all I could do to try to get my mind off of my situation. I feel so badly for you guys, I will hope and pray that you all get the chance to be with your loved ones soon. Try to find a way to enjoy the weekend…like my Wife's Dr. told her when she was 9 months with my son (when she was begging to be induced).."I know for sure that you won't be pregnant forever.."
> :behindsofa:eep::grouphug:


Thanks Touchline dad your words mean a lot. I'm trying keep busy but I do hope were all reunited soon. You made me laugh about not being pregnant forever that's very true. I am routing for us all to hear soon. 

Do you know when your getting to UK?


----------



## Pannyann

Joppa said:


> Those put on hold will BEGIN to be processed from 28th July. It will take a while (weeks?) for all to be notified of their decision.


Joppa what are your thoughts? Will we go further down the queue and the waits get even longer as I'm thinking these people on hold have been waiting so long?


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Hopefully*



Pannyann said:


> Thanks Touchline dad your words mean a lot. I'm trying keep busy but I do hope were all reunited soon. You made me laugh about not being pregnant forever that's very true. I am routing for us all to hear soon.
> 
> Do you know when your getting to UK?


Sometime next week. I completely forgot I had a partial credit for the last trip I had to cancel. Too busy feeling sorry for myself I suppose. As soon as I am home with my family I will post to the Forum and we can start to figure out where the best place to meet is, what time of the year, and how loud to play the music!:drum:


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Sometime next week. I completely forgot I had a partial credit for the last trip I had to cancel. Too busy feeling sorry for myself I suppose. As soon as I am home with my family I will post to the Forum and we can start to figure out where the best place to meet is, what time of the year, and how loud to play the music!:drum:


Sounds great the louder the music the better. Nice thunder and lightening storm going on here at the moment and the weathers nice and warm so you should be able to enjoy a nice summer with your family


----------



## LizS

I'm so happy and relieved to post our final timeline. My spouse's visa arrived yesterday!!!!!!! 

Country applying from: Canada (Vancouver)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, unmarried partner (priority)
Date application submitted: June 3, 2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken: June 10, 2014
Date documentation sent: June 10, 2014 by DHL from VFS Global office
Date documentation was received (email) by UK Border Agency office: June 12, 20bhOffice location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 3-8 weeks (from vfs global)
Date of decision email: July 16, 2014, 9am UK time (24 business days)
Date your visa was received: July 18, 11:30am Vancouver time, by DHL.

Visa is valid as of July 10, 2014
Requested travel date (online form): July 25
Requested travel date (Appendix 2): July 18.

I've just found us a rental house in Reading in time for Steve's arrival on the 27th, and he starts at his new office on July 28, so it's been stressful/hectic, but is finally all coming together. 

Then I'm off to Vancouver for a couple of werks to close up apartment, ship cat and goods. Looking forward to our new life!!!

Good luck to everyone whose turn is coming. It's worth the stress and work. Do your best to prepare and keep faith in the outcome.

I'm looking forward to congratulating you all! 

Liz


----------



## Pannyann

:banplease:


LizS said:


> I'm so happy and relieved to post our final timeline. My spouse's visa arrived yesterday!!!!!!!
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (Vancouver)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, unmarried partner (priority)
> Date application submitted: June 3, 2014 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: June 10, 2014
> Date documentation sent: June 10, 2014 by DHL from VFS Global office
> Date documentation was received (email) by UK Border Agency office: June 12, 20bhOffice location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 3-8 weeks (from vfs global)
> Date of decision email: July 16, 2014, 9am UK time (24 business days)
> Date your visa was received: July 18, 11:30am Vancouver time, by DHL.
> 
> Visa is valid as of July 10, 2014
> Requested travel date (online form): July 25
> Requested travel date (Appendix 2): July 18.
> 
> I've just found us a rental house in Reading in time for Steve's arrival on the 27th, and he starts at his new office on July 28, so it's been stressful/hectic, but is finally all coming together.
> 
> Then I'm off to Vancouver for a couple of werks to close up apartment, ship cat and goods. Looking forward to our new life!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone whose turn is coming. It's worth the stress and work. Do your best to prepare and keep faith in the outcome.
> 
> I'm looking forward to congratulating you all!
> 
> Liz


Congrats have a safe flight and enjoy your life together in the UK


----------



## peuapeu

About to begin the fiance visa process after being refused a general visitor visa. Been watching the timelines here. We'll be doing it priority. Looks like it could be about 6 weeks? Or you think it could process faster? Alabama ----> Northants


----------



## Pallykin

peuapeu said:


> About to begin the fiance visa process after being refused a general visitor visa. Been watching the timelines here. We'll be doing it priority. Looks like it could be about 6 weeks? Or you think it could process faster? Alabama ----> Northants


Why we're you refused?

Wait times will hopefully get shorter as the backlog is reduced, the passport crisis is resolved, and it's no longer the summer rush. That won't be happening in the next six weeks...


----------



## Hertsfem

I think the passport backlog is being reduced. We were asked for more documents for my grandsons overseas application after 6 weeks when the processing times given are 18 weeks! I imagine this means they are onto it??


----------



## Pannyann

Pallykin said:


> Why we're you refused?
> 
> Wait times will hopefully get shorter as the backlog is reduced, the passport crisis is resolved, and it's no longer the summer rush. That won't be happening in the next six weeks...


I pray so but I do worry that the applications that have been on hold may have an effect on non priority at Sheffield.


----------



## peuapeu

I'm not sure yet as I will receive my package Monday or Tuesday. I am pretty sure they will say that I did not have strong enough ties to prove I will be coming back to the US as I had resigned from my job at about the same time as I sent off the application. I actually had a leave of absence and had the letter which gave me two months, but the resignation was for a completely different reason. I have no prior refusals as I have not been to the UK since 1996 when my brother lived in North Yorkshire.


----------



## kierbrooks

Joppa said:


> Those put on hold will BEGIN to be processed from 28th July. It will take a while (weeks?) for all to be notified of their decision.


Could Joppa or Nyclon please remind me/us of the situation with these particular visas that were put on hold, or even just refer to the post where the discussion occurred? Thanks in advance!

UPDATE: nevermind I found the information.


----------



## kierbrooks

One would logically think that having 4,000 visa applications on hold would make Sheffield move FASTER on all the other stuff. Right?! Sheesh. I wonder how many hundreds of thousands (millions?) of dollars are lost in opportunity costs due to the inefficiencies of that office. But nobody asked me so nevermind.


----------



## Hertsfem

kierbrooks said:


> One would logically think that having 4,000 visa applications on hold would make Sheffield move FASTER on all the other stuff. Right?! Sheesh. I wonder how many hundreds of thousands (millions?) of dollars are lost in opportunity costs due to the inefficiencies of that office. But nobody asked me so nevermind.




Well I'm sure they are not all in Sheffield? I guess they have to send out refusal emails, package all the docs up and send them back. Whatever they have to record on their system regarding this who knows!

I doubt they are going to down tools to process these refusals though, maybe spread them out a bit eh?


----------



## shan2218

peuapeu said:


> I'm not sure yet as I will receive my package Monday or Tuesday. I am pretty sure they will say that I did not have strong enough ties to prove I will be coming back to the US as I had resigned from my job at about the same time as I sent off the application. I actually had a leave of absence and had the letter which gave me two months, but the resignation was for a completely different reason. I have no prior refusals as I have not been to the UK since 1996 when my brother lived in North Yorkshire.


I was refused fiance visitor in January because they thought I wouldn't come back due to me being unemployed (I had been visiting London a few months at the end of the year as well, after working as a travel nurse in the US for a year until my contract was up). We knew it was a long shot, but tried it anyways. Obviously, I would have come back lol, but it is what it is. 

All my documents got to Sheffield on July 16th, priority, for Marriage Settlement, so time will tell if the refusal will go against me at all.


----------



## Hertsfem

shan2218 said:


> I was refused fiance visitor in January because they thought I wouldn't come back due to me being unemployed (I had been visiting London a few months at the end of the year as well, after working as a travel nurse in the US for a year until my contract was up). We knew it was a long shot, but tried it anyways. Obviously, I would have come back lol, but it is what it is.
> 
> All my documents got to Sheffield on July 16th, priority, for Marriage Settlement, so time will tell if the refusal will go against me at all.


Your previous refusal should have no bearing on your present application...


----------



## shan2218

Hertsfem said:


> Your previous refusal should have no bearing on your present application...


Didn't think so, but I worry a lot lol


----------



## andrie

Hertsfem said:


> I think the passport backlog is being reduced. We were asked for more documents for my grandsons overseas application after 6 weeks when the processing times given are 18 weeks! I imagine this means they are onto it??


Hie

What kind of more documentation did they ask you?


----------



## Hertsfem

andrie said:


> Hie
> 
> What kind of more documentation did they ask you?


They asked for both of their passports (which was never in the original list) My son phoned to say they could have his but his wifes is in Pretoria with her visa application so they said to ring them and get them to email a colour copy of her bio page. (it's been a mission trying to find a real person in this respect)

They also asked one of several documents which proves her name and address (driving license and ID does not have address on it) she has managed to get records from her doctor and after phoning they said would accept her driving license.

At least things are moving now


----------



## Ob111

Hertsfem said:


> They asked for both of their passports (which was never in the original list) My son phoned to say they could have his but his wifes is in Pretoria with her visa application so they said to ring them and get them to email a colour copy of her bio page. (it's been a mission trying to find a real person in this respect) They also asked one of several documents which proves her name and address (driving license and ID does not have address on it) she has managed to get records from her doctor and after phoning they said would accept her driving license. At least things are moving now


That Passport application they are never straight forward.... Remember i mentioned they requested for mine after we applied... Hopefully ur grandson's passport comes just in time as his mum's visa...


----------



## Hertsfem

Ob111 said:


> That Passport application they are never straight forward.... Remember i mentioned they requested for mine after we applied... Hopefully ur grandson's passport comes just in time as his mum's visa...


Thanks Ob, yes that is our concern, however her visa is still several weeks away so hopefully his passport will be through before then. It will certainly make life a lot easier :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hightensionwire

Hertsfem said:


> Well I'm sure they are not all in Sheffield? I guess they have to send out refusal emails, package all the docs up and send them back. Whatever they have to record on their system regarding this who knows!
> 
> I doubt they are going to down tools to process these refusals though, maybe spread them out a bit eh?


You're right, I doubt they're all with Sheffield. Sheffield only processes the U.S., Canada and Nigeria, so I seriously doubt that those visa applications will backlog Sheffield any more than they already are.
I'm under the impression that it takes a lot less time to process refusals, as well, but that's just my assumption.


----------



## Hertsfem

hightensionwire said:


> You're right, I doubt they're all with Sheffield. Sheffield only processes the U.S., Canada and Nigeria, so I seriously doubt that those visa applications will backlog Sheffield any more than they already are.
> I'm under the impression that it takes a lot less time to process refusals, as well, but that's just my assumption.



One would imagine yes!


----------



## andrie

Hertsfem said:


> Thanks Ob, yes that is our concern, however her visa is still several weeks away so hopefully his passport will be through before then. It will certainly make life a lot easier :fingerscrossed:


I am in the same situation, will be applying for my daughter's passport and British passport at the same time. So I am keeping track on urs :tongue:


----------



## Hertsfem

andrie said:


> I am in the same situation, will be applying for my daughter's passport and British passport at the same time. So I am keeping track on urs :tongue:


She getting a green mamba too?


----------



## nyclon

peuapeu said:


> About to begin the fiance visa process after being refused a general visitor visa. Been watching the timelines here. We'll be doing it priority. Looks like it could be about 6 weeks? Or you think it could process faster? Alabama ----> Northants


Currently it seems that priority visa from the US are taking 4-5 weeks. If you've been refused a visa, any other visas you apply for will be more closely scrutinised and take longer to process. 6 weeks would be an extremely optimistic expectation.


----------



## andrie

Hertsfem said:


> She getting a green mamba too?


Sorry I meant my daughter's passport and fiancee visa at the same time. She is a south african at the moment - born by a south african mum in SA so when i go down there in 2 months i need to sign some papers to change her surname to mine.


----------



## peuapeu

Well Shan, keep us posted as to when you getyour approval. Since we have a similar situation I would like to see how long it will take you to get approved. So you are applying as a spouse or a fiancee? Either should take the same amount of time so I hope when we send mine off it will come back in a decent amount of time......I am feeling 4-6 weeks but who knows by then. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nyclon

peuapeu said:


> Well Shan, keep us posted as to when you getyour approval. Since we have a similar situation I would like to see how long it will take you to get approved. So you are applying as a spouse or a fiancee? Either should take the same amount of time so I hope when we send mine off it will come back in a decent amount of time......I am feeling 4-6 weeks but who knows by then. :fingerscrossed:


As I have already stated, if you've had a visa refusal you application will need further attention. 4-6 weeks is completely unrealistic.


----------



## peuapeu

So in the sense of it being scrutinized, that just means as long as I tick all the boxes then I should be ok though, right? But the actual refusal does not in essence equal a likely refusal?

We are still gathering documents and so far we have:

1. My divorce decree
2. His divorce decree
3. P60
4. pictures of the two of us together
5. Mortgage Payment History
6. Land registry
7. 6 months of original payslips (although he will have to add more at this point)
8. 6 months of bank statements (although he will have to add some more at this point)
9. My passport (should arrive back on Monday or Tuesday)
10. His boarding passes from the previous two visits to me in March 2014 and May 2014.
11. Provisional booking for the wedding Dec 1, 2014 10:00 AM at Huntingdon, Cambridgeshire.


Still left to do:

1. I will fill out the application
2. I will fill out Appendix 2
3. I will write a letter of intent
4. He will write a letter of support
5. A letter from his employer regarding his pay and length of employment as well as his contract.

Is there anything else that I need/should include?

Nyclon: I had not seen your post when I wrote my prior statement. However long it takes is however long it takes. We will just do the process and see what happens.

Thanks
Kimberly


----------



## nyclon

Your previous refusal doesn't mean future visa applications will be refused but they will need to investigate the reason for refusal so if you pay extra for priority it will be put ahead of non-priority applications but it will not be processed in the same time frame as a straightforward application. 

You'll need to meet the financial, accommodation and relationship requirements. The documentation for the financial requirement depends on what category you are applying under? 

If he owns his flat then you need the deed or land registry and a council tax or other bill.

In addition to visiting each other you need to show that you keep in contact via email or text or whatever. That means screen shots of logs every 6 months or so.

Aside from your provisional booking any other evidence of wedding preparation should be included like receipts for your dress, flowers, reception etc.

You need a copy of the UK citizen's passport.

You need a sample itinerary of when you plan to travel.

You need evidence of your current job if you have one.


----------



## peuapeu

No dresses or flowers etc. Just a basic dress for me and a suit for him (its our second weddings so nothing fancy) Can do plenty of the screenshots. He is getting a certified copy of his passport next week. We do have some sample itineraries as we follow the prices pretty often. He owns his house and has the land registry for it. He meets the financial requirement and we have the prof through his bank statements and payslips. I do not work so will have no evidence of that. Just resigned from my job about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## nyclon

A plain copy of his passport is all that is necessary.

If you are relying on employment income you additionally need a letter of employment, contract and P60.

Are you having some sort of celebration after the wedding? You really need to show that you have made significant plans towards getting married.


----------



## peuapeu

nyclon said:


> A plain copy of his passport is all that is necessary.
> 
> If you are relying on employment income you additionally need a letter of employment, contract and P60.
> 
> Are you having some sort of celebration after the wedding? You really need to show that you have made significant plans towards getting married.


We will have the letter of employment, contract and he already has his P60. We have no plans for any sort of celebration. I do have the provisional booking with the registry office and they sent me an email confirmation of it. Will that be enough? We really have no party or anything else planned. I am 40 and he is 48. We don't really want to do any sort of formal celebration.


----------



## hvmg

Hi All,

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th
Date biometrics taken: June 16th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 20th
Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: June 21st
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Decision has been made email received: July 17th
Date your visa was received: July 19th 


My visa arrived today! A total of 21 business days with priority.

I wish everyone the best of luck and hopefully you will be with your loved ones soon!


----------



## peuapeu

Congrats HVMG!  Breath that big sigh of relief. And safe travels.:cheer2:


----------



## Dad

hvmg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My visa arrived today! A total of 21 business days with priority.
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck and hopefully you will be with your loved ones soon!


Congratulations!


----------



## Pannyann

:llama:


hvmg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th
> Date biometrics taken: June 16th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 20th
> Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: June 21st
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Decision has been made email received: July 17th
> Date your visa was received: July 19th
> 
> 
> My visa arrived today! A total of 21 business days with priority.
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck and hopefully you will be with your loved ones soon!


Congratulations that's great news


----------



## shan2218

peuapeu said:


> Well Shan, keep us posted as to when you getyour approval. Since we have a similar situation I would like to see how long it will take you to get approved. So you are applying as a spouse or a fiancee? Either should take the same amount of time so I hope when we send mine off it will come back in a decent amount of time......I am feeling 4-6 weeks but who knows by then. :fingerscrossed:


Will do  I am applying for fiance visa.


----------



## primechat

Ob111 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I follow this forum everyday, am alittle worried now as i applied may 7th and my documents got to sheffield May 10th. If most applications that were submitted in March are still waiting for a decision... I am worried i will be stuck here till July. My Husband and I packed up sold our house and moved to the England last year. I got to the uk and found out i cant switch my visiting visa to a spouse one. I come back to Nigeria my home country and apply... We have two kids who have both been issued their british Passport, my daughter has also gotten admission into a school to start in Sept. Im Just worried now cause the waiting period is longer than i assumed and also there is no option to get ur visa processed via priority in Nigeria. Sooo i would like to know if there is any other applicant from Nigeria who has a proper timeline of when they received a decision on their application as i am already going to spend money changing my ticket date at this rate.
> 
> And everyone on this forum is great... Reading ur stories makes the process more beareable.


My timeline:

Online application submitted- 20 April 2014
Biometrics taken - 23 April 2014
Docs revs at Sheffield- 28 April 2014
Visa Granted - Still waiting


----------



## eswestcott

peuapeu said:


> So in the sense of it being scrutinized, that just means as long as I tick all the boxes then I should be ok though, right? But the actual refusal does not in essence equal a likely refusal?
> 
> We are still gathering documents and so far we have:
> 
> 1. My divorce decree
> 2. His divorce decree
> 3. P60
> 4. pictures of the two of us together
> 5. Mortgage Payment History
> 6. Land registry
> 7. 6 months of original payslips (although he will have to add more at this point)
> 8. 6 months of bank statements (although he will have to add some more at this point)
> 9. My passport (should arrive back on Monday or Tuesday)
> 10. His boarding passes from the previous two visits to me in March 2014 and May 2014.
> 11. Provisional booking for the wedding Dec 1, 2014 10:00 AM at Huntingdon, Cambridgeshire.
> 
> 
> Still left to do:
> 
> 1. I will fill out the application
> 2. I will fill out Appendix 2
> 3. I will write a letter of intent
> 4. He will write a letter of support
> 5. A letter from his employer regarding his pay and length of employment as well as his contract.
> 
> Is there anything else that I need/should include?
> 
> Nyclon: I had not seen your post when I wrote my prior statement. However long it takes is however long it takes. We will just do the process and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks
> Kimberly



Hey Kimberly - why was your previous visa refused? 

We're in the same situation as you guys, my Fiancé, (US) was refused as he didn't tell the border agent he'd been traveling with me a previous journey to the UK and therefore "deceived" an immigration officer. This won't matter in the case of a fiancé visa, as you can't use this reason to refuse him, but we expect it to take a bit longer than normal of course. 

We sent it in with priority 5 weeks ago and this week will be our 6th. Really hoping to hear within the next 2-3. We meet every other requirement, so that's the only sticking point.

Does anyone have any expire née of having a more complicated application and how much longer the processing took? Any ideas would be really welcome.

Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## Joppa

Each case is different so such information is of no use to you. You just have to wait. Extra scrutiny can take a considerable amount of time, as it requires contacting the UK border where refused entry took place.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> My timeline:
> 
> Online application submitted- 20 April 2014
> Biometrics taken - 23 April 2014
> Docs revs at Sheffield- 28 April 2014
> Visa Granted - Still waiting


Hi our docs got to Sheffield 10 April and were still waiting. Another lady on here who applied 22 March got the visa for her husband last Monday. I hope we all hear something good soon


----------



## Pannyann

*New week ahead*

Well the weekends nearly done and were at the start of a brand new week am hoping and praying Sheffield give out some positive decisions this week so that the wait will soon be over. Good luck to everyone on here and wish everyone a good week ahead.


----------



## Mr.hassan

*Got my spouse visa*

submitted application on 13th may 2014
biometric done 13th may 2014
got mail from ukvi that application received 13th may 2014
then on 17th july got my visa :becky:


----------



## Pannyann

Mr.hassan said:


> submitted application on 13th may 2014
> biometric done 13th may 2014
> got mail from ukvi that application received 13th may 2014
> then on 17th july got my visa :becky:


Congratulations


----------



## Mr.hassan

Pannyann said:


> Congratulations


thanks


----------



## peuapeu

*My Refusal*

I should receive my documents and the letter back tomorrow or Tuesday. I will let you all know then. And then as soon as we have all of our documents together, I will let you all know that I have applied. Our wedding is not set until December 1st. I will feel so relieved when we know.


----------



## Hertsfem

Morning everyone!

I have a warm fuzzy feeling about this week for all of you 

Holding thumbs :music:


----------



## Dad

Best wishes to you all and I hope we get more positive decision e-mails this week.


----------



## meddyna

Good morning to everyone...I hope this week bring good news for everyone waiting for their visas to be approved..lets all hang in there ......av a blessed week y'all...


----------



## mariyah

Yes I hope many of us have good news to share this week...


----------



## primechat

Touchline Dad said:


> You are so right. Haven't seen my wife and kids in a long time: thank Heaven for FaceTime
> and free phone calls under 60 mins. Obviously not the same but at least it helps.
> 
> Just so you know I had a beverage for you last night. In fact, I had one for a few people
> on the board! :ranger:





Pannyann said:


> Well the weekends nearly done and were at the start of a brand new week am hoping and praying Sheffield give out some positive decisions this week so that the wait will soon be over. Good luck to everyone on here and wish everyone a good week ahead.




Could you let us know when you receive a decision from Sheffield. The waiting game is so frustrating . I pray we all receive decision soon.


----------



## JoelMcD87

So here is mine and my fiancée's timeline:

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Marriage (Priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
Online application submitted: June 3
Biometrics Completed: June 13
Documents sent: July 8
Docs received by Sheffield: July 9
Email Confirmation: July 10
Visa received: Waiting

The reason for the long gap between the biometrics being received and the application being received in Sheffield is that we used a solicitor who told us to send the application to New York (which we now know to have been wrong). We then had to arrange for the application to be returned to my fiancée in Atlanta so she could then send it to Sheffield. All in all this cost us 3 weeks worth of time when the application could have been being processed in Sheffield so obviously we are less than impressed by that and shall take that up with the solicitor in due course!

All the best to everyone who is waiting on their decisions.


----------



## Bjones

Hi,
We have received the "decision made email" however it has come from an Entry Clearance Assistant as a response to our email requesting an update, is this normal? Can this be trusted? Should there be a more automated email with tracking details?
When you read our timeline you will understand why we are a little unsure.

Country Applying From: USA
Application Type: Settlement/ Fiancee
Date Application Submitted: May 3, 2014 (online)
Date Biometrics Taken: May 5 and 6, 2014
Date Application Delivered to Sheffield: May 13,2014
Date Sheffield Acknowledged Receipt of Application: May 15, 2014
Date Upgraded to Priority: June 13, 2014
Date Email a decision has been made: June 26, 2014 - from UKVI!!!
Date told Email a decision has been made was sent in error!!!: June 30, 2014
Date Email a decision has been made: July 21, 2014
Visa arrived: ??????

Thanks


----------



## grasshopper33

Bjones said:


> Hi,
> We have received the "decision made email" however it has come from an Entry Clearance Assistant as a response to our email requesting an update, is this normal? Can this be trusted? Should there be a more automated email with tracking details?
> When you read our timeline you will understand why we are a little unsure.
> 
> Country Applying From: USA
> Application Type: Settlement/ Fiancee
> Date Application Submitted: May 3, 2014 (online)
> Date Biometrics Taken: May 5 and 6, 2014
> Date Application Delivered to Sheffield: May 13,2014
> Date Sheffield Acknowledged Receipt of Application: May 15, 2014
> Date Upgraded to Priority: June 13, 2014
> Date Email a decision has been made: June 26, 2014 - from UKVI!!!
> Date told Email a decision has been made was sent in error!!!: June 30, 2014
> Date Email a decision has been made: July 21, 2014
> Visa arrived: ??????
> 
> Thanks


What exactly did the latest email say? And how frustrating that the first one was in error! Wow.


----------



## Bjones

The email said:-

Thank you for your email and apologies for the delay in response.

A decision has been made on the Visa Applications. Documents should be despatched in the upcoming days.

Thank you for your patience,

Kind Regards,

P Lewis
Entry Clearance Assistant
UK Visas & Immigration

Home Office
Vulcan House Iron

Thanks


----------



## grasshopper33

Bjones said:


> The email said:-
> 
> Thank you for your email and apologies for the delay in response.
> 
> A decision has been made on the Visa Applications. Documents should be despatched in the upcoming days.
> 
> Thank you for your patience,
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> P Lewis
> Entry Clearance Assistant
> UK Visas & Immigration
> 
> Home Office
> Vulcan House Iron
> 
> Thanks


That looks legit. Hopefully, late today or tomorrow you'll be able to track your documents via your courier. Good luck! :whoo:


----------



## primechat

grasshopper33 said:


> That looks legit. Hopefully, late today or tomorrow you'll be able to track your documents via your courier. Good luck! :whoo:





Goodluck and hope you enjoy your new status soon.


----------



## Dad

Bjones said:


> The email said:-
> 
> Thank you for your email and apologies for the delay in response.
> 
> A decision has been made on the Visa Applications. Documents should be despatched in the upcoming days.
> 
> Thank you for your patience,
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> P Lewis
> Entry Clearance Assistant
> UK Visas & Immigration
> 
> Home Office
> Vulcan House Iron
> 
> Thanks


It is legit. P Lewis responded to my e-mail few weeks ago. Best wishes and I hope you get a positive decision.


----------



## jbleu

Touchline Dad said:


> I would love to meet up as well: Just want to put some faces to the names: Mr and Mrs Bunnylips?? What's a Gatrgurl? (Go Noles! Ha!) Millmonkey? Waiting Stars? OB111? Pannyann? Jblue?
> Nice to see there is already movement in Sheffield: I hope everyone who has been waiting
> in limbo gets some great news this week!:fingerscrossed:



Hey there Touchline Dad!!!
I've been MIA due to wedding planning and gettin' married-But it's over now and just settling in!
I'd love to meet up in person and meet all the lovely people here =)
Count me in- I think Central London would be best for all, right?? 
I'll be playing catch up on the posts and be on a lookout for any updates 

-Jbleu


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Could you let us know when you receive a decision from Sheffield. The waiting game is so frustrating . I pray we all receive decision soon.


Touchline dad has got his visa already. 

I will let you know when I hear. Good luck


----------



## Pannyann

Bjones said:


> Hi,
> We have received the "decision made email" however it has come from an Entry Clearance Assistant as a response to our email requesting an update, is this normal? Can this be trusted? Should there be a more automated email with tracking details?
> When you read our timeline you will understand why we are a little unsure.
> 
> Country Applying From: USA
> Application Type: Settlement/ Fiancee
> Date Application Submitted: May 3, 2014 (online)
> Date Biometrics Taken: May 5 and 6, 2014
> Date Application Delivered to Sheffield: May 13,2014
> Date Sheffield Acknowledged Receipt of Application: May 15, 2014
> Date Upgraded to Priority: June 13, 2014
> Date Email a decision has been made: June 26, 2014 - from UKVI!!!
> Date told Email a decision has been made was sent in error!!!: June 30, 2014
> Date Email a decision has been made: July 21, 2014
> Visa arrived: ??????
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations on your decision email.


----------



## Freetofly

Freetofly said:


> Update:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
> Date Application Submitted: 22 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: May 26 2014
> Date documents sent May 28th--sent back to me June 10 (Sent to New York, since it specified that on the application, but I was wrong)
> Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 10 June 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS delivered 11 June 2014.
> E-mail confirmation 12 June 2014
> Updated to Prioity 21 July 2014. Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Within 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Not yet



I really didn't think I would lose this much sleep...:dizzy:


----------



## primechat

My Timeline:
Online Application submitted: - 20 April 2014 (Non priority)
Biometrics Done/ Application Submitted - Abuja, Nigeria - 23 April 2014
Supporting Docs Received in Sheffield - 28 April 2014
Visa Decision - Still waiting

Anyone out there who applied around the same time as me, please display your timeline. Has anyone who applied from Nigeria in April received a decision yet?


----------



## meddyna

primechat said:


> My Timeline:
> Online Application submitted: - 20 April 2014 (Non priority)
> Biometrics Done/ Application Submitted - Abuja, Nigeria - 23 April 2014
> Supporting Docs Received in Sheffield - 28 April 2014
> Visa Decision - Still waiting
> 
> Anyone out there who applied around the same time as me, please display your timeline. Has anyone who applied from Nigeria in April received a decision yet?


Hi Primechat, I think its the story wit everyone that applied in April from Nigeria,Since Nigerians cant upgrade to the priority services,am afraid we might have to wait ...i just pray this waitiing game ends soon...its so crazy that there is nothing one can do rather than wait.Here is my timeline:
Online application submitted- 11th April 2014
Biometrics Done/Application submitted-Lagos Ikeja 15th April
Supporting Documents received in Sheffield -17th April(according to DHL..as no acknowledment on receipt of supporting docs for Naija application)
Visa Decision- Still waiting


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> My Timeline:
> Online Application submitted: - 20 April 2014 (Non priority)
> Biometrics Done/ Application Submitted - Abuja, Nigeria - 23 April 2014
> Supporting Docs Received in Sheffield - 28 April 2014
> Visa Decision - Still waiting
> 
> Anyone out there who applied around the same time as me, please display your timeline. Has anyone who applied from Nigeria in April received a decision yet?


Hi there is a few nigerians and were a around the same time. We applied early April and are still waiting I'm not sure they have processed the March non priority applications yet. I have been waiting a little over 15 weeks.

Have you emailed Sheffield n if so did you get any response?


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Hi Primechat, I think its the story wit everyone that applied in April from Nigeria,Since Nigerians cant upgrade to the priority services,am afraid we might have to wait ...i just pray this waitiing game ends soon...its so crazy that there is nothing one can do rather than wait.Here is my timeline:
> Online application submitted- 11th April 2014
> Biometrics Done/Application submitted-Lagos Ikeja 15th April
> Supporting Documents received in Sheffield -17th April(according to DHL..as no acknowledment on receipt of supporting docs for Naija application)
> Visa Decision- Still waiting


You have said it all. I have never had any confirmation except from checking dhl. I wrote Sheffield a while back they said it would be dealt with in coming days that was mid May wrote in start if June said they were busy and didn't know when they would make a decision. Wrote them 2 weeks ago with urgent medical issue and doctor letter and they have never even replied, 

It's just a wait and see I think only way I will know a decision has been made is when husbands supporting docs land back in the uk


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Hi Primechat, I think its the story wit everyone that applied in April from Nigeria,Since Nigerians cant upgrade to the priority services,am afraid we might have to wait ...i just pray this waitiing game ends soon...its so crazy that there is nothing one can do rather than wait.Here is my timeline:
> Online application submitted- 11th April 2014
> Biometrics Done/Application submitted-Lagos Ikeja 15th April
> Supporting Documents received in Sheffield -17th April(according to DHL..as no acknowledment on receipt of supporting docs for Naija application)
> Visa Decision- Still waiting


Our timeline is very similar your docs arrived at Sheffield week after mine so we should hear around same time. 

A nigerian on here heard at 16 weeks and that was at start of July since then nothing I've seen or heard regarding nigerian applicants


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Our timeline is very similar your docs arrived at Sheffield week after mine so we should hear around same time. A nigerian on here heard at 16 weeks and that was at start of July since then nothing I've seen or heard regarding nigerian applicants


The way the process is slow am starting to think they have only 5-10 ECO assessing all the applications at sheffield... 

Does anyone know if i can defer my daughters admission till Jan? Or once i can't make September thats it till next year?


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> You have said it all. I have never had any confirmation except from checking dhl. I wrote Sheffield a while back they said it would be dealt with in coming days that was mid May wrote in start if June said they were busy and didn't know when they would make a decision. Wrote them 2 weeks ago with urgent medical issue and doctor letter and they have never even replied,
> 
> It's just a wait and see I think only way I will know a decision has been made is when husbands supporting docs land back in the uk


Looking at non-priority trends, applications made in April should hopefully be dealt with by First week in August. Just unfortunate that processing of non-priority settlement applications in Sheffield takes longer than expected.


----------



## Dad

Ob111 said:


> The way the process is slow am starting to think they have only 5-10 ECO assessing all the applications at sheffield...
> 
> Does anyone know if i can defer my daughters admission till Jan? Or once i can't make September thats it till next year?


Don't worry Oby, your daughter can always get admission to any of the school when you get to the UK. You can send an e-mail to her school nearer the time to let them know she will be resuming late due to unforseen situation but I'm sure you'll get a decision before September:fingerscrossed:


----------



## meddyna

So sorry about the medical stuff...am sure some good news will be out pretty soon...hang in there....


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Don't worry Oby, your daughter can always get admission to any of the school when you get to the UK. You can send an e-mail to her school nearer the time to let them know she will be resuming late due to unforseen situation but I'm sure you'll get a decision before September:fingerscrossed:


Hi have you emailed them saying about your daughters start date for school?


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> The way the process is slow am starting to think they have only 5-10 ECO assessing all the applications at sheffield...
> 
> Does anyone know if i can defer my daughters admission till Jan? Or once i can't make September thats it till next year?


Hi she is entitled to start school as soon as she reaches UK it's no different than a child moving areas just keep in touch with the school and it maybe worth informing Sheffield about her school start date. They may answer...


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> So sorry about the medical stuff...am sure some good news will be out pretty soon...hang in there....


Thanks I've given up on Sheffield now it's quiet disconcerning to see how there communication is. I was always of the understanding that they were to reply to emails but it seems I was wrong!


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Hi have you emailed them saying about your daughters start date for school?


I have since last monday, no reply, am thinking if they can ignore someone with health condition, she starting school in sept will not move them at all... Sooo normal me i start to prepare for the worse.


----------



## meddyna

Pannyann said:


> Our timeline is very similar your docs arrived at Sheffield week after mine so we should hear around same time.
> 
> A nigerian on here heard at 16 weeks and that was at start of July since then nothing I've seen or heard regarding nigerian applicants


I hope so ......


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Hi she is entitled to start school as soon as she reaches UK it's no different than a child moving areas just keep in touch with the school and it maybe worth informing Sheffield about her school start date. They may answer...


I think so, cause we applied to a school like 2mins away from our house and she got admitted to start Sept 2nd.. If i don't hear by August 25th i will notify the school.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I have since last monday, no reply, am thinking if they can ignore someone with health condition, she starting school in sept will not move them at all... Sooo normal me i start to prepare for the worse.


We got to hear soon it's getting silly now I can't believe that start if April we applied and nearly end of July we hear nothing. I must admit the consultant was shocked to think we were dealing with people in the uk who refuse to respond. He made me laugh as he said let me call them this is serious when I said they don't have a phone number he was speechless. 

It's Tuesday tomorrow maybe lots of decisions will come. 

We just got to pray hard and stay strong.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> We got to hear soon it's getting silly now I can't believe that start if April we applied and nearly end of July we hear nothing. I must admit the consultant was shocked to think we were dealing with people in the uk who refuse to respond. He made me laugh as he said let me call them this is serious when I said they don't have a phone number he was speechless. It's Tuesday tomorrow maybe lots of decisions will come. We just got to pray hard and stay strong.


Silly is putting it mildly......


----------



## Hertsfem

Well I was hoping they would want to clear as many visas as possible before next Monday when they start working on the refusals? I guess that's just me being practical and optimistic


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

Hertsfem said:


> Well I was hoping they would want to clear as many visas as possible before next Monday when they start working on the refusals? I guess that's just me being practical and optimistic


Being positive is the only way to get through this. I don't mind the wait. It's the not knowing if I'll be with my beloved husband. Our application was very straightforward and we meet all the qualifications. We even upgraded to priority and on July 2nd-Sheffield said we'd hear from them in two weeks. 

That two weeks ended 5 days ago. 

I'm trying to stay positive but it's not easy when your future is in the hands of by overworked bureaucrats.

Did anyone receive any good news today?

Bueller?

Bueller?


----------



## susanbarron

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Being positive is the only way to get through this. I don't mind the wait. It's the not knowing if I'll be with my beloved husband. Our application was very straightforward and we meet all the qualifications. We even upgraded to priority and on July 2nd-Sheffield said we'd hear from them in two weeks. That two weeks ended 5 days ago.  I'm trying to stay positive but it's not easy when your future is in the hands of by overworked bureaucrats. Did anyone receive any good news today? Bueller? Bueller?


My time frame is similar to yours & I upgraded on 4 July. I am a returning resident & was granted indefinite leave to remain 12 yrs ago. My husband spoke with the Entry Clearance Manager today & all my documents are in order, I'm just waiting on the nimwhits in NY to reschedule my biometrics (Homeland Security has messed up a bunch of people's biometrics). I'm quite tempted to fly to NY & knock on the door...let them take my picture & fingerprints there in person 😳. All I'm waiting on is for NY to reschedule, for crying out loud. How long/difficult can that be?! If I could do it myself, I would!


----------



## Pallykin

*UK passport backlog*

The UK passport backlog doesn't seem to have turned the corner yet... They've moved another 200 staff from somewhere to add to the 1000 they already moved. Unfortunately, this is leading to some rather significant errors...

Passport backlog leads to shocking mistake - AOL Money UK


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

How many times do you have to go through this process? Will my husband and I have to reapply and reapply and reapply? It seems like after 12 years they should just let a person stay. Geez.


----------



## susanbarron

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> How many times do you have to go through this process? Will my husband and I have to reapply and reapply and reapply? It seems like after 12 years they should just let a person stay. Geez.


It's because we returned to the USA & settled here for the past 12 years. As long as you're there, you'll be granted indefinite leave to remain. They have you reapply at 10 years of not residing there.


----------



## susanbarron

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> How many times do you have to go through this process? Will my husband and I have to reapply and reapply and reapply? It seems like after 12 years they should just let a person stay. Geez.


 He won't have to reapply as long as you're there or haven't been gone for over 10 years. My husband & I returned to the USA in 2002, so I've not lined there in 12 years. (Visiting doesn't count). 

OOPS...guess I replied twice, lol


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

susanbarron said:


> It's because we returned to the USA & settled here for the past 12 years. As long as you're there, you'll be granted indefinite leave to remain. They have you reapply at 10 years of not residing there.


Thank heavens. Please let me know when you hear something. I'm eager to get my visa!


----------



## susanbarron

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Thank heavens. Please let me know when you hear something. I'm eager to get my visa!


I certainly will ;-)


----------



## Ob111

Pallykin said:


> The UK passport backlog doesn't seem to have turned the corner yet... They've moved another 200 staff from somewhere to add to the 1000 they already moved. Unfortunately, this is leading to some rather significant errors... Passport backlog leads to shocking mistake - AOL Money UK



Unbelievable.... If this happened in Nigeria i won't be shocked.. Why wont they see their methods are not working? They are over working their staff.

They need to allow more of their foreign embassies handle passport and Visa applications, i find it odd that non settlement visa applications made in the Lekki Visa Centre in Nigeria is handled by sheffield... Soo do they not have staff in their embassies here in Nigeria.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Unbelievable.... If this happened in Nigeria i won't be shocked.. Why wont they see their methods are not working? They are over working their staff.
> 
> They need to allow more of their foreign embassies handle passport and Visa applications, i find it odd that non settlement visa applications made in the Lekki Visa Centre in Nigeria is handled by sheffield... Soo do they not have staff in their embassies here in Nigeria.


Well said I do wonder why they even still keep them open. But it does seem uk does different than any other country. A friend of mine nigerian married a french man same day as me. She went to France 26 days after the wedding 264 days after getting married still no decision in place. 

This passport issue is a fiasco


----------



## lorocator

Country applying from: El Salvador
Type of visa applied for: Fiance - Settlement (Marriage)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 4th May 2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken in Panama: 8th May 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21th May 2014
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was received: 30th June 2014

UPDATING MY SITUATION HERE...
Arrival in the UK: 16th July 2014

I was shocked when I gave my passport to the immigration officer at Heathrow since he just asked me two or three questions and in less than a minute I was through. Obviously he must have checked all the application process and realized it was irrelevant to hold me any longer as they've done it before.

I read now that we have to book an appointment to get the FLR, I wanted to know how long it takes them to reach a decision and what to do next??? Any tips will be welcome.

For the ones out there still waiting I send all my best wishes and don't give up. Just be clear and sooner or later you'll be with your loved ones.

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Pannyann said:


> Hi she is entitled to start school as soon as she reaches UK it's no different than a child moving areas just keep in touch with the school and it maybe worth informing Sheffield about her school start date. They may answer...


I doubt that Sheffield will answer or push forward the application just because of a child's school start date. Given that she's entitled to start school as soon as she arrives, that scenario would be at or near the _bottom_ of the UKBA's list of "urgent priorities" when triaging an application for priority. 

You're better off keeping in regular contact with the school... I think that given the current problems with the Passport section, the Head would be understanding about how wide spread the Passport issue has gotten and how it's affecting you (and undoubtedly other families in your catchment area) and your situation and would (hopefully) keep the place open for your daughter... after all, it's not like you don't want your daughter to attend but rather more along the lines of she's not allowed to attend until the UKBA gives her clearance.


Good luck to you all.


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Well I was hoping they would want to clear as many visas as possible before next Monday when they start working on the refusals? I guess that's just me being practical and optimistic


You would think so however I think for us nigerians they don't care how long we we wait as were non priority can't upgrade so worth no extra money to them. I don't think they have any rush on for us nigerians and fearfully I feel the same maybe true for most non priority they frustrate people until they upgrade. I must say I have no faith in them I know someone got refused appealed heard nothing and got a court date for Feb next year. 

I don't know that there is anything that can be done other than wait.


----------



## Ob111

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I doubt that Sheffield will answer or push forward the application just because of a child's school start date. Given that she's entitled to start school as soon as she arrives, that scenario would be at or near the bottom of the UKBA's list of "urgent priorities" when triaging an application for priority. You're better off keeping in regular contact with the school... I think that given the current problems with the Passport section, the Head would be understanding about how wide spread the Passport issue has gotten and how it's affecting you (and undoubtedly other families in your catchment area) and your situation and would (hopefully) keep the place open for your daughter... after all, it's not like you don't want your daughter to attend but rather more along the lines of she's not allowed to attend until the UKBA gives her clearance. Good luck to you all.


I understand what you are saying and i do agree they wont be bothered if she misses school or not.. But she is not the one with Immigration issues, she is british and has her passport.

She is with me in my home country while i await a decision on my spouse visa. I am really not worried anymore if they give me a decision before the start of school, as now i know she can still get to start when she gets there. So she will start whenever we get there.. Will just have to explain to the school. She is 3.. , plus i home school her so i doubt she will miss much.


----------



## Pannyann

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I doubt that Sheffield will answer or push forward the application just because of a child's school start date. Given that she's entitled to start school as soon as she arrives, that scenario would be at or near the _bottom_ of the UKBA's list of "urgent priorities" when triaging an application for priority.
> 
> You're better off keeping in regular contact with the school... I think that given the current problems with the Passport section, the Head would be understanding about how wide spread the Passport issue has gotten and how it's affecting you (and undoubtedly other families in your catchment area) and your situation and would (hopefully) keep the place open for your daughter... after all, it's not like you don't want your daughter to attend but rather more along the lines of she's not allowed to attend until the UKBA gives her clearance.
> 
> 
> Good luck to you all.


Do you know what they do class as priority please?


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I understand what you are saying and i do agree they wont be bothered if she misses school or not.. But she is not the one with Immigration issues, she is british and has her passport.
> 
> She is with me in my home country while i await a decision on my spouse visa. I am really not worried anymore if they give me a decision before the start of school, as now i know she can still get to start when she gets there. So she will start whenever we get there.. Will just have to explain to the school. She is 3.. , plus i home school her so i doubt she will miss much.


I really hope you do hear so soon. It will be lovely if she can start in September. My husband just asked the question to me will sheffield slow down due to staff taking holiday in august I said I don't know he said same as you why can't it be dealt with in Nigeria...


----------



## Pannyann

lorocator said:


> Country applying from: El Salvador
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance - Settlement (Marriage)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 4th May 2014 (online)
> Date biometrics taken in Panama: 8th May 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21th May 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received: 30th June 2014
> 
> UPDATING MY SITUATION HERE...
> Arrival in the UK: 16th July 2014
> 
> I was shocked when I gave my passport to the immigration officer at Heathrow since he just asked me two or three questions and in less than a minute I was through. Obviously he must have checked all the application process and realized it was irrelevant to hold me any longer as they've done it before.
> 
> I read now that we have to book an appointment to get the FLR, I wanted to know how long it takes them to reach a decision and what to do next??? Any tips will be welcome.
> 
> For the ones out there still waiting I send all my best wishes and don't give up. Just be clear and sooner or later you'll be with your loved ones.
> 
> Thanks


Am happy you arrived safe. Congrats and enjoy UK


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

susanbarron said:


> My time frame is similar to yours & I upgraded on 4 July. I am a returning resident & was granted indefinite leave to remain 12 yrs ago. My husband spoke with the Entry Clearance Manager today & all my documents are in order, I'm just waiting on the nimwhits in NY to reschedule my biometrics (Homeland Security has messed up a bunch of people's biometrics). I'm quite tempted to fly to NY & knock on the door...let them take my picture & fingerprints there in person 😳. All I'm waiting on is for NY to reschedule, for crying out loud. How long/difficult can that be?! If I could do it myself, I would!


Susan-who did you ring? How did you find that number? My husband is willing to ring somebody up at this point.


----------



## ajicoiom

vtor41 said:


> Sent you a note, but sharing with the forum as well. Ukba does not send anything to IOM for initial settlement approvals. It his all done at Sheffield. My father in law had a chat withe immigration officer at iom. So the time frame is all based on Sheffield's volume.


Hi!

Sorry, I've just seen this. Thanks for sharing - I wish I'd seen it earlier last week though to stop us worrying so much!


----------



## ajicoiom

Visa received today!

We were sent notification last Thursday, so it's been with FedEx for a few days. Had a nice stressful weekend! Our timeline was:

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted: 28 May 2014
Date biometrics taken: 11 June 2014
Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 16 June 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Fedex delivered 18 June 2014, e-mail confirmation 21 June 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: N/A 
Date "decision made" e-mail received: 17 July 2014
Date your visa was received: 21 July 2014

Time to book some flights!


----------



## shan2218

ajicoiom said:


> Visa received today!
> 
> We were sent notification last Thursday, so it's been with FedEx for a few days. Had a nice stressful weekend! Our timeline was:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted: 28 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 11 June 2014
> Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 16 June 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Fedex delivered 18 June 2014, e-mail confirmation 21 June 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: N/A
> Date "decision made" e-mail received: 17 July 2014
> Date your visa was received: 21 July 2014
> 
> Time to book some flights!


Congrats!


----------



## vtor41

ajicoiom said:


> Visa received today!
> 
> We were sent notification last Thursday, so it's been with FedEx for a few days. Had a nice stressful weekend! Our timeline was:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted: 28 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 11 June 2014
> Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 16 June 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Fedex delivered 18 June 2014, e-mail confirmation 21 June 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: N/A
> Date "decision made" e-mail received: 17 July 2014
> Date your visa was received: 21 July 2014
> 
> Time to book some flights!


Congrats!!!! This is the second application completed that has exactly the same email confirmation date as mine. Seriously hope there is nothing wrong with mine. Getting worried.


----------



## Dad

UPDATING MY SITUATION HERE...
Arrival in the UK: 16th July 2014

I was shocked when I gave my passport to the immigration officer at Heathrow since he just asked me two or three questions and in less than a minute I was through. Obviously he must have checked all the application process and realized it was irrelevant to hold me any longer as they've done it before.

I read now that we have to book an appointment to get the FLR, I wanted to know how long it takes them to reach a decision and what to do next??? Any tips will be welcome.

For the ones out there still waiting I send all my best wishes and don't give up. Just be clear and sooner or later you'll be with your loved ones.

Thanks[/QUOTE]
Congratulations and best wishes in your marriage. You will need to apply 28 days before your visa expires for a spouse or civil partner visa which is valid for 2.5 years. Applications may be made by post or in person at one of the UK Visa
Service Centres. You can download the form from this link https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-extend-stay-in-the-uk-as-a-partner-form-flrm


----------



## Dad

ajicoiom said:


> Visa received today!
> 
> We were sent notification last Thursday, so it's been with FedEx for a few days. Had a nice stressful weekend! Our timeline was:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted: 28 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 11 June 2014
> Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 16 June 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Fedex delivered 18 June 2014, e-mail confirmation 21 June 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: N/A
> Date "decision made" e-mail received: 17 July 2014
> Date your visa was received: 21 July 2014
> 
> Time to book some flights!


Congratulations!


----------



## Dad

lorocator said:


> Country applying from: El Salvador
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance - Settlement (Marriage)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 4th May 2014 (online)
> Date biometrics taken in Panama: 8th May 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21th May 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received: 30th June 2014
> 
> UPDATING MY SITUATION HERE...
> Arrival in the UK: 16th July 2014
> 
> I was shocked when I gave my passport to the immigration officer at Heathrow since he just asked me two or three questions and in less than a minute I was through. Obviously he must have checked all the application process and realized it was irrelevant to hold me any longer as they've done it before.
> 
> I read now that we have to book an appointment to get the FLR, I wanted to know how long it takes them to reach a decision and what to do next??? Any tips will be welcome.
> 
> For the ones out there still waiting I send all my best wishes and don't give up. Just be clear and sooner or later you'll be with your loved ones.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations and best wishes in your marriage. You will need to apply 28 days before your visa expires for a spouse or civil partner visa which is valid for 2.5 years. Applications may be made by post or in person at one of the UK Visa
Service Centres. You can download the form from this link https://www.gov.uk/government/public...tner-form-flrm


----------



## Pallykin

For a fiance visa, isn't it the case that you can and should apply for the FLR(M) as soon as you are married?


----------



## Pallykin

The link Dad posted isn't rendering correctly, so trying again...

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-extend-stay-in-the-uk-as-a-partner-form-flrm


----------



## kierbrooks

hvmg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th
> Date biometrics taken: June 16th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 20th
> Date Sheffield acknowledged document receipt: June 21st
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Decision has been made email received: July 17th
> Date your visa was received: July 19th
> 
> 
> My visa arrived today! A total of 21 business days with priority.
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck and hopefully you will be with your loved ones soon!


Congrats! And I should have paid for priority back on April 18th and I'd probably not be missing all the stuff my fiance' and I planned and be stuck in limbo in the US.


----------



## kierbrooks

Pallykin said:


> For a fiance visa, isn't it the case that you can and should apply for the FLR(M) as soon as you are married?


That is correct. That is our plan once we're married....assuming my visa arrives in time for the wedding August 30th. Also, if you get leave to remain and register to vote before September 2, you are permitted to vote in the referendum, at least that's what i read.


----------



## kierbrooks

Pallykin said:


> The UK passport backlog doesn't seem to have turned the corner yet... They've moved another 200 staff from somewhere to add to the 1000 they already moved. Unfortunately, this is leading to some rather significant errors...
> 
> Passport backlog leads to shocking mistake - AOL Money UK


Pallykin where did you get the info on the staff being shuffled (Sheffielded lol?!) about?


----------



## sectshun8

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General Work Partner (3yrs)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 2 July 2014 (online priority)
Date biometrics taken in Denver: 14 July 2014
Date application packet posted: 14 July 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15 July 2014
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: Processed in as little as 5 days
Visa approved on: 21 July 2014
Date your visa was received: Currently scheduled for delivery tomorrow


----------



## Pallykin

kierbrooks said:


> Pallykin where did you get the info on the staff being shuffled (Sheffielded lol?!) about?


Government announces plans to alleviate passport backlog


----------



## Dad

sectshun8 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General Work Partner (3yrs)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 2 July 2014 (online priority)
> Date biometrics taken in Denver: 14 July 2014
> Date application packet posted: 14 July 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15 July 2014
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: Processed in as little as 5 days
> Visa approved on: 21 July 2014
> Date your visa was received: Currently scheduled for delivery tomorrow


Congratulations!


----------



## nyclon

Dad said:


> Congratulations and best wishes in your marriage. You will need to apply 28 days before your visa expires for a spouse or civil partner visa which is valid for 2.5 years. Applications may be made by post or in person at one of the UK Visa
> Service Centres. You can download the form from this link https://www.gov.uk/government/public...tner-form-flrm


Not accurate. You can apply for FLR(M) anytime after you're married and before your fiancé visa expires. It does NOT need to be 28 days before the expiration of your fiancé visa.


----------



## nyclon

Pallykin said:


> For a fiance visa, isn't it the case that you can and should apply for the FLR(M) as soon as you are married?


No. You only need to apply before your fiancé visa expires.


----------



## nyclon

kierbrooks said:


> That is correct. That is our plan once we're married....assuming my visa arrives in time for the wedding August 30th. Also, if you get leave to remain and register to vote before September 2, you are permitted to vote in the referendum, at least that's what i read.



Leave to remain does not give you the right to vote.


Question: 
Who can vote in the referendum on Scottish independence?
Answer: 
The list of those who are eligible to vote in the referendum is almost the same as for elections to the Scottish Parliament and local authorities, but with the addition of 16 and 17 year olds. Remember that you must register with your local electoral registration office to be able to vote - simple instructions about how to do this can be found on the Electoral Commission website. 

The following groups of people can register to vote in the referendum:
British citizens resident in Scotland.
Qualifying Commonwealth citizens resident in Scotland. This means Commonwealth citizens who either have leave to remain in the UK or do not require such leave, and are resident in Scotland.
Citizens of the Republic of Ireland and other EU countries resident in Scotland.
Members of the House of Lords resident in Scotland.
Service/Crown personnel serving in the UK or overseas in the Armed Forces or with Her Majesty’s Government who are registered to vote in Scotland.


----------



## Pannyann

It's Tuesday and normally we see lots of decisions emails today and hoping we see more. Goodluck to all of us waiting let's hope we get good news today


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Made it!*

Hey Everyone-
Finally I am finally home in Essex with my wife and family! No problem at Heathrow, the line at Immigration was considerable, but moved fairly quickly (30 mins). The only question I was asked by the IO was where my sponsor (Wife) was and I told him right outside baggage claim. My Visa was stamped and I was on my way!

I hope everyone here gets a chance to be with your families soon! My 12 year old son almost dislocated by jaw when he jumped on me and his shoulder hit the sit of my head. I promise that all the hard work getting things together, the pain and suffering of being away from loved ones (in my case 11 months) is all worth it. Hang in there!lane:


----------



## grasshopper33

Touchline Dad said:


> Hey Everyone-
> Finally I am finally home in Essex with my wife and family! No problem at Heathrow, the line at Immigration was considerable, but moved fairly quickly (30 mins). The only question I was asked by the IO was where my sponsor (Wife) was and I told him right outside baggage claim. My Visa was stamped and I was on my way!
> 
> I hope everyone here gets a chance to be with your families soon! My 12 year old son almost dislocated by jaw when he jumped on me and his shoulder hit the sit of my head. I promise that all the hard work getting things together, the pain and suffering of being away from loved ones (in my case 11 months) is all worth it. Hang in there!lane:


Hurray!!! All the hard work is definitely worth it. And it's amazing how quickly you can just get on with normalcy once you're home. Happy days!!! :welcome:


----------



## Dad

Touchline Dad said:


> Hey Everyone-
> Finally I am finally home in Essex with my wife and family! No problem at Heathrow, the line at Immigration was considerable, but moved fairly quickly (30 mins). The only question I was asked by the IO was where my sponsor (Wife) was and I told him right outside baggage claim. My Visa was stamped and I was on my way!
> 
> I hope everyone here gets a chance to be with your families soon! My 12 year old son almost dislocated by jaw when he jumped on me and his shoulder hit the sit of my head. I promise that all the hard work getting things together, the pain and suffering of being away from loved ones (in my case 11 months) is all worth it. Hang in there!lane:


It's so good hearing from you Touchline Dad. Wishing you the best in the UK


----------



## Ob111

Touchline Dad said:


> Hey Everyone- Finally I am finally home in Essex with my wife and family! No problem at Heathrow, the line at Immigration was considerable, but moved fairly quickly (30 mins). The only question I was asked by the IO was where my sponsor (Wife) was and I told him right outside baggage claim. My Visa was stamped and I was on my way! I hope everyone here gets a chance to be with your families soon! My 12 year old son almost dislocated by jaw when he jumped on me and his shoulder hit the sit of my head. I promise that all the hard work getting things together, the pain and suffering of being away from loved ones (in my case 11 months) is all worth it. Hang in there!lane:


Awwww lovely.... Enjoy Summer.... Hopefully all of us still waiting can get good news soon, i am looking forward to my husband arriving Nigeria 1st week in August for 2weeks, the wait in August will be more bearable.


----------



## Hertsfem

Well done Touchline, glad it went nice and smoothly for you :lock1:

Last night my DIL emailed Pretoria for a second time asking for the copies of her passport which have been requested by the Durham passport office.

She marked it ******URGENT****** and got a reply first thing this morning with the copies attached 

We are hoping that since her file has been taken out they may just decide to process her application (or is that over optimistic) :thumb:


----------



## Ob111

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...350m-immigration-computer-system-ditched.html

Looks like the immigration backlog is getting some media attention..


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> Hi there is a few nigerians and were a around the same time. We applied early April and are still waiting I'm not sure they have processed the March non priority applications yet. I have been waiting a little over 15 weeks.
> 
> Have you emailed Sheffield n if so did you get any response?




I emailed Sheffield, and they replied on 10 July 2014 saying that my settlement application will be assessed by and ECO in the upcomings weeks. Now I am finding it a little difficult to understand what the phrase 'upcoming weeks' mean? Does it it mean next week or next 2 or 3 weeks? Anyone out there, please respond.


----------



## eswestcott

Yep good luck everyone today and for the rest of this week.

Week 6, I know it's nothing compared to some but still, you all know how horrible it feels.


----------



## KCambs

Touchline Dad said:


> Hey Everyone-
> Finally I am finally home in Essex with my wife and family! No problem at Heathrow, the line at Immigration was considerable, but moved fairly quickly (30 mins). The only question I was asked by the IO was where my sponsor (Wife) was and I told him right outside baggage claim. My Visa was stamped and I was on my way!
> 
> I hope everyone here gets a chance to be with your families soon! My 12 year old son almost dislocated by jaw when he jumped on me and his shoulder hit the sit of my head. I promise that all the hard work getting things together, the pain and suffering of being away from loved ones (in my case 11 months) is all worth it. Hang in there!lane:


Congrats, where about in Essex are you living?


----------



## Dad

primechat said:


> I emailed Sheffield, and they replied on 10 July 2014 saying that my settlement application will be assessed by and ECO in the upcomings weeks. Now I am finding it a little difficult to understand what the phrase 'upcoming weeks' mean? Does it it mean next week or next 2 or 3 weeks? Anyone out there, please respond.


Upcoming weeks could be anytime. I think they're trying to play safe by not making commitment on specific time frame. I got a similar email on 9th of June, Pannyann got a similar email with 'upcoming days' and she's still waiting.


----------



## mariyah

Hello everyone, my husband recieved the "decision has been made" email this morning. We recieved the confirmation email on 17th June and now today's email. That makes it 26 working days for a priority application. Let's hope there is a visa in his passport!


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Hey Everyone-
> Finally I am finally home in Essex with my wife and family! No problem at Heathrow, the line at Immigration was considerable, but moved fairly quickly (30 mins). The only question I was asked by the IO was where my sponsor (Wife) was and I told him right outside baggage claim. My Visa was stamped and I was on my way!
> 
> I hope everyone here gets a chance to be with your families soon! My 12 year old son almost dislocated by jaw when he jumped on me and his shoulder hit the sit of my head. I promise that all the hard work getting things together, the pain and suffering of being away from loved ones (in my case 11 months) is all worth it. Hang in there!lane:


Yay am so happy congrats


----------



## WaitinginNor

*Visa timeline*

I'm waiting for my husband. He's in the US. 

Online ap. April1
Biometrics April 4
Acknowledgement of receipt April 29
Asked to upgrade to priority June 18 (refused)
Finally upgraded to priority July 8
Decision email ??? Still waiting


This has been such a long, drawn out, frustrating process and it is making us sad every day. Thanks to people posting on here - it's encouraging and makes me feel less alone in this experience.


----------



## Pannyann

mariyah said:


> Hello everyone, my husband recieved the "decision has been made" email this morning. We recieved the confirmation email on 17th June and now today's email. That makes it 26 working days for a priority application. Let's hope there is a visa in his passport!


Congrats


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Upcoming weeks could be anytime. I think they're trying to play safe by not making commitment on specific time frame. I got a similar email on 9th of June, Pannyann got a similar email with 'upcoming days' and she's still waiting.


Yes mine was on 20 May and am still no further forward.


----------



## eswestcott

WaitinginNor said:


> I'm waiting for my husband. He's in the US.
> 
> Online ap. April1
> Biometrics April 4
> Acknowledgement of receipt April 29
> Asked to upgrade to priority June 18 (refused)
> Finally upgraded to priority July 8
> Decision email ??? Still waiting
> 
> 
> This has been such a long, drawn out, frustrating process and it is making us sad every day. Thanks to people posting on here - it's encouraging and makes me feel less alone in this experience.


Stay strong - this process is just torture, but every day we are one day closer to getting our answer and getting our loved ones back.


----------



## WaitinginNor

eswestcott said:


> Stay strong - this process is just torture, but every day we are one day closer to getting our answer and getting our loved ones back.



Thanks eswestcott! Fingers crossed it won't be too much longer :fingerscrossed:


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

Well, we got the "a decision has been made" email this morning. However, the tracking number they gave doesn't seem to work yet. Maybe it's still at the office. I tried asking them what decision has been made but I'm not holding my breath until I hear back from them. 

I'm SO anxious. It's going to be a stressful few days, but at least things are moving. Good luck to everyone who is waiting. 

Thank you to everyone who helps out on this forum.


----------



## Pannyann

Hi had a replyfor an urgent email I sent to Sheffield 2 weeks ago. The didn't acknowlege the medical operation I'm having just said they àre busy application has not been assessed husband will get email when it's been looked at and I can write again in 4-6 weeks for an update. And sorry for the delay. That says it all for me I'm going go through this procedure alone. 

Hope someone gets some good news soon


----------



## Pannyann

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Well, we got the "a decision has been made" email this morning. However, the tracking number they gave doesn't seem to work yet. Maybe it's still at the office. I tried asking them what decision has been made but I'm not holding my breath until I hear back from them.
> 
> I'm SO anxious. It's going to be a stressful few days, but at least things are moving. Good luck to everyone who is waiting.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helps out on this forum.


Congrats


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

Pannyann said:


> Congrats


Thank you Pannyann. I hope you hear soon too. Hang in there.

This waiting is so stressful and the fact that they don't really tell you anything in the email means more waiting. 

Hopefully lots of you guys will get a decision email today.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Hi had a replyfor an urgent email I sent to Sheffield 2 weeks ago. The didn't acknowlege the medical operation I'm having just said they àre busy application has not been assessed husband will get email when it's been looked at and I can write again in 4-6 weeks for an update. And sorry for the delay. That says it all for me I'm going go through this procedure alone. Hope someone gets some good news soon


"Write again in 4-6weeks" is that a joke? Or they will give you a decision.... As in the immigration backlog article they talk about their IT systems failing them, am sure the systems are down, the person that replied you did not check how long u have been waiting.... Hilarious.... 

Don't give up hope.


----------



## abci

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Well, we got the "a decision has been made" email this morning. However, the tracking number they gave doesn't seem to work yet. Maybe it's still at the office. I tried asking them what decision has been made but I'm not holding my breath until I hear back from them.
> 
> I'm SO anxious. It's going to be a stressful few days, but at least things are moving. Good luck to everyone who is waiting.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helps out on this forum.



Congrats to you 

I pray for more progress at Sheffield before the week ends.


----------



## vtor41

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Thank you Pannyann. I hope you hear soon too. Hang in there.
> 
> This waiting is so stressful and the fact that they don't really tell you anything in the email means more waiting.
> 
> Hopefully lots of you guys will get a decision email today.


Congrats! Can you please share again when did you receive the confirmation email when your application was received?


----------



## Freetofly

eswestcott said:


> Yep good luck everyone today and for the rest of this week.
> 
> Week 6, I know it's nothing compared to some but still, you all know how horrible it feels.


I'm at week 6 as well, moved to prioity yesterday. After reading some of this thread we realized we needed to send another document that we missed. Really hope it makes it to the right pile.


----------



## Freetofly

WaitinginNor said:


> I'm waiting for my husband. He's in the US.
> 
> Online ap. April1
> Biometrics April 4
> Acknowledgement of receipt April 29
> Asked to upgrade to priority June 18 (refused)
> Finally upgraded to priority July 8
> Decision email ??? Still waiting
> 
> 
> This has been such a long, drawn out, frustrating process and it is making us sad every day. Thanks to people posting on here - it's encouraging and makes me feel less alone in this experience.


How does one get refused on priority? Did they send an email?


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

vtor41 said:


> Congrats! Can you please share again when did you receive the confirmation email when your application was received?


Sure.


*Country applying from*: USA
*Type of visa applied for*: Settlement Wife
*Date application submitted* (online or in person): Online-June 3, 2014 
Upgraded to priority July 2, 2014
*Date biometrics taken*: June 6, 2014
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office*: June 16, 2014
*Office location processing your visa*: Sheffield
*Projected timeline given:*: No timeline has been given.
*Date of decision email:*: July 22, 2014
*Date your visa was received*: Hopefully by the end of the week.


Applying for a visa is a test in patience. I'm not a patient person, but I've gotten some good practice lately. My fingers (or thumbs) are crossed for the rest of you who are still waiting. I know it's hard.


----------



## WaitinginNor

Freetofly said:


> How does one get refused on priority? Did they send an email?


We called the (incredibly expensive) phone number to ask if we could upgrade. We were told in no uncertain terms that you could only get priority when you initially file your application. In early July when we were still waiting we called the number again and were told that no settlement applications would be done within 12 weeks (contrary to the information on the website) and that it would be closer to 6 months. Of course this made us anxious. We called again to confirm and spoke to someone else. They told us, yes, we could upgrade to priority that we had been misinformed in June, and that if we didn't it would be likely to be closer to 6 months. So we upgraded the next day. When we didn't hear back from Sheffield re. the upgrade after 3 days we called again and following that phone call we received an email confirming the upgrade and saying our application would be addressed 'in the coming days' - again a bit misleading since ALL days are 'coming'. Since then we're spoken to them one more time (we've spent like £80 calling this phone line, more fool us) and they again confirmed it's in the priority queue with no indication as to when we might expect to hear.


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

WaitinginNor said:


> We called the (incredibly expensive) phone number to ask if we could upgrade. We were told in no uncertain terms that you could only get priority when you initially file your application. In early July when we were still waiting we called the number again and were told that no settlement applications would be done within 12 weeks (contrary to the information on the website) and that it would be closer to 6 months. Of course this made us anxious. We called again to confirm and spoke to someone else. They told us, yes, we could upgrade to priority that we had been misinformed in June, and that if we didn't it would be likely to be closer to 6 months. So we upgraded the next day. When we didn't hear back from Sheffield re. the upgrade after 3 days we called again and following that phone call we received an email confirming the upgrade and saying our application would be addressed 'in the coming days' - again a bit misleading since ALL days are 'coming'. Since then we're spoken to them one more time (we've spent like £80 calling this phone line, more fool us) and they again confirmed it's in the priority queue with no indication as to when we might expect to hear.


We applied the first week of June. Upgraded the first week of July and just now got our "a decision has been made" email today. It will probably take at least 3 or 4 weeks after you upgraded, but Nyclon or Joppa can give you a better idea of the timeline. 

Good luck!


----------



## WaitinginNor

Thanks for the info! So we're about a week behind you then, it was July 8 we upgraded. We initially filed in April :-( But you've given me hope we'll hear soon!


----------



## Pallykin

*If only we all had an Irish grandparent...*

The woes of the UKVI does get some press...

British woman faces giving birth alone because of immigration laws - Telegraph


----------



## Freetofly

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> We applied the first week of June. Upgraded the first week of July and just now got our "a decision has been made" email today. It will probably take at least 3 or 4 weeks after you upgraded, but Nyclon or Joppa can give you a better idea of the timeline.
> 
> Good luck!


Did you get an email informing you that they received your request to upgrade?


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

Freetofly said:


> Did you get an email informing you that they received your request to upgrade?


Yes, I did get a confirmation email. I received the confirmation the day after upgrading to priority. I emailed Sheffield with the receipt and with the email subject line: Urgent: Priority Upgrade for Spouse Settlement.


----------



## eswestcott

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Well, we got the "a decision has been made" email this morning. However, the tracking number they gave doesn't seem to work yet. Maybe it's still at the office. I tried asking them what decision has been made but I'm not holding my breath until I hear back from them.
> 
> I'm SO anxious. It's going to be a stressful few days, but at least things are moving. Good luck to everyone who is waiting.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helps out on this forum.


Congrats! What a relief to at least know you will have an answer soon. I'm sure it will be good news 

What was your timeline again?

Thanks x


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

eswestcott said:


> Congrats! What a relief to at least know you will have an answer soon. I'm sure it will be good news
> 
> What was your timeline again?
> 
> Thanks x


Thank you. My timeline is a few posts behind on page 601.


----------



## Freetofly

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Yes, I did get a confirmation email. I received the confirmation the day after upgrading to priority. I emailed Sheffield with the receipt and with the email subject line: Urgent: Priority Upgrade for Spouse Settlement.


Did it look like this?

_"Home Office - International Operations & Visas | Sheffield Visa Section | 

This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply.

Thank you emailing the Sheffield Visa Section. We will provide a substantive response to all emails within 20 working days but please note we will only reply if your email relates to a Sheffield Visa Section case. Please read carefully the information below. If your application does not relate to one of the application types listed, your email will not be replied to or forwarded.

Sheffield Visa Section Application Categories

Please note the Sheffield Visa Section currently only deals with settlement applications lodged in:

· The United States of America 

· Canada and

· Nigeria 

The Visa Section in Sheffield also processes all applications made at the Lekki VAC in Lagos, Nigeria.

Important note: Emails regarding any other categories or countries should be addressed to the Visa Section to which you have applied.

Processing Times at Sheffield Visa Section
Published service standards for processing UK visa settlement applications are:

· To process 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date (Note that we define 1 week as 5 working days).

Published service standards for processing ECS1 applications are:

· To process 90 per cent of ECS1 applications within 3 weeks of the application date, 98 per cent within 6 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 12 weeks of the application date (Note that we define 1 week as 5 working days).

Priority Service

If you have applied in a country that offers this service and have paid the additional priority service fee, your visa application will be placed at the front of the queue once received by the Home Office, to commence processing ahead of other non priority visa applications. Unfortunately, we cannot guarantee turnaround times for priority applications.

Important note: The purchasing of this service does not imply or in any way guarantee that you will be successful in your visa application. All visa applicants must meet the requirements of the UK immigration rules. 

Status update requests will not be replied to if your case remains within the above specified timescales unless there are compelling or compassionate circumstances which warrant our immediate attention (examples include the serious illness or death of a family member). Applicants are reminded that the Home Office advises against the making of all travel arrangements until your visa application has been concluded.

Thank you 

Sheffield Visa Section
Home Office
This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply."_


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

Freetofly said:


> Did it look like this?
> 
> "Home Office - International Operations & Visas | Sheffield Visa Section |
> 
> This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply.
> 
> Thank you emailing the Sheffield Visa Section. We will provide a substantive response to all emails within 20 working days but please note we will only reply if your email relates to a Sheffield Visa Section case. Please read carefully the information below. If your application does not relate to one of the application types listed, your email will not be replied to or forwarded.
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section Application Categories
> 
> Please note the Sheffield Visa Section currently only deals with settlement applications lodged in:
> 
> · The United States of America
> 
> · Canada and
> 
> · Nigeria
> 
> The Visa Section in Sheffield also processes all applications made at the Lekki VAC in Lagos, Nigeria.
> 
> Important note: Emails regarding any other categories or countries should be addressed to the Visa Section to which you have applied.
> 
> Processing Times at Sheffield Visa Section
> Published service standards for processing UK visa settlement applications are:
> 
> · To process 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date (Note that we define 1 week as 5 working days).
> 
> Published service standards for processing ECS1 applications are:
> 
> · To process 90 per cent of ECS1 applications within 3 weeks of the application date, 98 per cent within 6 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 12 weeks of the application date (Note that we define 1 week as 5 working days).
> 
> Priority Service
> 
> If you have applied in a country that offers this service and have paid the additional priority service fee, your visa application will be placed at the front of the queue once received by the Home Office, to commence processing ahead of other non priority visa applications. Unfortunately, we cannot guarantee turnaround times for priority applications.
> 
> Important note: The purchasing of this service does not imply or in any way guarantee that you will be successful in your visa application. All visa applicants must meet the requirements of the UK immigration rules.
> 
> Status update requests will not be replied to if your case remains within the above specified timescales unless there are compelling or compassionate circumstances which warrant our immediate attention (examples include the serious illness or death of a family member). Applicants are reminded that the Home Office advises against the making of all travel arrangements until your visa application has been concluded.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section
> Home Office
> This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply."[/I][/I]



No it wasn't an automated email. It read:
_Thank you. We have changed your case status to priority. You should expect to hear from us in the next two weeks._

_Sheffield visa section_

However, I have gotten that email in response to questions concerning my application but not in the upgrade to priority.


----------



## Freetofly

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> No it wasn't an automated email. It read:
> _Thank you. We have changed your case status to priority. You should expect to hear from us in the next two weeks._
> 
> _Sheffield visa section_
> 
> However, I have gotten that email in response to questions concerning my application but not in the upgrade to priority.


Ok thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## Dad

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Well, we got the "a decision has been made" email this morning. However, the tracking number they gave doesn't seem to work yet. Maybe it's still at the office. I tried asking them what decision has been made but I'm not holding my breath until I hear back from them.
> 
> I'm SO anxious. It's going to be a stressful few days, but at least things are moving. Good luck to everyone who is waiting.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helps out on this forum.


Best wishes and hope you get a positive decision


----------



## susanbarron

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Well, we got the "a decision has been made" email this morning. However, the tracking number they gave doesn't seem to work yet. Maybe it's still at the office. I tried asking them what decision has been made but I'm not holding my breath until I hear back from them. I'm SO anxious. It's going to be a stressful few days, but at least things are moving. Good luck to everyone who is waiting. Thank you to everyone who helps out on this forum.


Yay! This is great progress! You should be on your way in no time!


----------



## Dad

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Well, we got the "a decision has been made" email this morning. However, the tracking number they gave doesn't seem to work yet. Maybe it's still at the office. I tried asking them what decision has been made but I'm not holding my breath until I hear back from them.
> 
> I'm SO anxious. It's going to be a stressful few days, but at least things are moving. Good luck to everyone who is waiting.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helps out on this forum.


Congrats! I hope you get a positive decision


----------



## suziechew

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> *Country applying from*: USA
> *Type of visa applied for*: Settlement Wife
> *Date application submitted* (online or in person): Online-June 3, 2014
> Upgraded to priority July 2, 2014
> *Date biometrics taken*: June 6, 2014
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office*: June 16, 2014
> *Office location processing your visa*: Sheffield
> *Projected timeline given:*: No timeline has been given.
> *Date of decision email:*: July 22, 2014
> *Date your visa was received*: Hopefully by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> Applying for a visa is a test in patience. I'm not a patient person, but I've gotten some good practice lately. My fingers (or thumbs) are crossed for the rest of you who are still waiting. I know it's hard.


Congrats on the email eace:


----------



## kierbrooks

nyclon said:


> Leave to remain does not give you the right to vote.
> 
> 
> Question:
> Who can vote in the referendum on Scottish independence?
> Answer:
> The list of those who are eligible to vote in the referendum is almost the same as for elections to the Scottish Parliament and local authorities, but with the addition of 16 and 17 year olds. Remember that you must register with your local electoral registration office to be able to vote - simple instructions about how to do this can be found on the Electoral Commission website.
> 
> The following groups of people can register to vote in the referendum:
> British citizens resident in Scotland.
> Qualifying Commonwealth citizens resident in Scotland. This means Commonwealth citizens who either have leave to remain in the UK or do not require such leave, and are resident in Scotland.
> Citizens of the Republic of Ireland and other EU countries resident in Scotland.
> Members of the House of Lords resident in Scotland.
> Service/Crown personnel serving in the UK or overseas in the Armed Forces or with Her Majesty’s Government who are registered to vote in Scotland.


Sorry for the bad info. That is contradictory to what I read earlier.


----------



## suziechew

WaitinginNor said:


> I'm waiting for my husband. He's in the US.
> 
> Online ap. April1
> Biometrics April 4
> Acknowledgement of receipt April 29
> Asked to upgrade to priority June 18 (refused)
> Finally upgraded to priority July 8
> Decision email ??? Still waiting
> 
> 
> This has been such a long, drawn out, frustrating process and it is making us sad every day. Thanks to people posting on here - it's encouraging and makes me feel less alone in this experience.


 We were told when we were getting ready to apply that you cannot upgrade once you have applied ,and submitted your documents .Then worldbridge who handled visas changed to VFS and now you can .

We did priority right from the get go ,and yet we still waitng 35 days from confirmation ,everyone who upgraded after the fact ,pretty much all had replies ,we should have done that route !! .God only knows what is happening at sheffield ,im starting to think its a bunch of muppets who are in charge ,or only 1 person working all the rest are drafted to passports .

passports are back in the news again ,now world cup is over ,horror stories of people getting right details wrong picture ,passport for a dead person !! and even getting 2 passports ,and thats not to mention wrong addresses . 

i have to say i feel for the ones on hold who are to be dealt with on monday ,after the threshold decision ,god only knows if they will get the right papers back .


----------



## Pannyann

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Thank you Pannyann. I hope you hear soon too. Hang in there.
> 
> This waiting is so stressful and the fact that they don't really tell you anything in the email means more waiting.
> 
> Hopefully lots of you guys will get a decision email today.


Thank you am trying stay positive am so happy youve heard


----------



## Pannyann

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> *Country applying from*: USA
> *Type of visa applied for*: Settlement Wife
> *Date application submitted* (online or in person): Online-June 3, 2014
> Upgraded to priority July 2, 2014
> *Date biometrics taken*: June 6, 2014
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office*: June 16, 2014
> *Office location processing your visa*: Sheffield
> *Projected timeline given:*: No timeline has been given.
> *Date of decision email:*: July 22, 2014
> *Date your visa was received*: Hopefully by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> Applying for a visa is a test in patience. I'm not a patient person, but I've gotten some good practice lately. My fingers (or thumbs) are crossed for the rest of you who are still waiting. I know it's hard.


It really does test your patience..


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

Hang in there. Limbo isn't easy and not knowing is rough on the psyche, but I think your time is coming soon Pannyann. I feel it.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> "Write again in 4-6weeks" is that a joke? Or they will give you a decision.... As in the immigration backlog article they talk about their IT systems failing them, am sure the systems are down, the person that replied you did not check how long u have been waiting.... Hilarious....
> 
> Don't give up hope.


I read it and sat down and cried they just didn't acknowlege how stressful it is for everyone. My medical issue didn't even register I can't believe than breast lumps being investigated and am hoping and praying are nothing sinister but considering I'm being rushed through due to going through this previously alone now probably again is not easy! 

Spoke to a local MP and she has asked that I email all the details as she wants to contact Sheffield to ask why this medical issue is not being acknowledged 

We just got to keep hoping that soon they will answer us all.


----------



## Pannyann

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> Hang in there. Limbo isn't easy and not knowing is rough on the psyche, but I think your time is coming soon Pannyann. I feel it.


Thank you so much


----------



## finners

Yay! I just got my "decision has been made " e-mail! 

Here is my timeline: 
Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa: Spouse-Settlement
Biometrics: May 2nd
Confirmation from Sheffield docs received: May 10
Request for more info ( appendix 2): May 10
Date submitted appendix 2: May 12
Upgrade to priority: July 1
Confirmation of priority upgrade: July 2
Decision made: July 22
Visa received: waiting

Let's hope many more decisions are made this week!


----------



## Pannyann

finners said:


> Yay! I just got my "decision has been made " e-mail!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa: Spouse-Settlement
> Biometrics: May 2nd
> Confirmation from Sheffield docs received: May 10
> Request for more info ( appendix 2): May 10
> Date submitted appendix 2: May 12
> Upgrade to priority: July 1
> Confirmation of priority upgrade: July 2
> Decision made: July 22
> Visa received: waiting
> 
> Let's hope many more decisions are made this week!


Congrats that's great news


----------



## finners

Thanks Pannyann, I really, really hope you hear something soon. Especially with medical issues, you so deserve some news! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## acklovebug

Is it safe to assume that when someone gets a "decision has been made" email that they have in fact been granted a visa? I know they won't tell you directly, but it seems like if you aren't granted one they will tell you its been put on hold..

thoughts?


----------



## sectshun8

I'm curious about these decision emails. Mine was not cryptic in the least and very blatantly in the subject said "Your UK visa has been issued.

If you included a return shipping waybill when you sent your application to us, your package will normally be shipped within 24 hours

UPS XXXX

If you provided a return shipping waybill after sending in your application, your package may take up to 72 hours to ship from receipt of this e-mail

You will be contacted if you submitted your application in Toronto and requested to collect in person."

And that was it, visa in hand the next day since I included a prepaid overnight return envelope.


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

sectshun8 said:


> I'm curious about these decision emails. Mine was not cryptic in the least and very blatantly in the subject said "Your UK visa has been issued.
> 
> If you included a return shipping waybill when you sent your application to us, your package will normally be shipped within 24 hours
> 
> UPS XXXX
> 
> If you provided a return shipping waybill after sending in your application, your package may take up to 72 hours to ship from receipt of this e-mail
> 
> You will be contacted if you submitted your application in Toronto and requested to collect in person."
> 
> And that was it, visa in hand the next day since I included a prepaid overnight return envelope.



What kind of visa did you apply for?


----------



## sectshun8

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> What kind of visa did you apply for?


T2 General Partner


----------



## Bjones

grasshopper33 said:


> That looks legit. Hopefully, late today or tomorrow you'll be able to track your documents via your courier. Good luck! :whoo:


We did get our tracking number today and it will arrive tomorrow!!!
The tracking number is not the one we sent with our package however.
What is it that will tell us whether we have a visa or not? A piece of paper or a stamp in a passport?


----------



## Pallykin

The Spouse Visa has been described as a sticker with holograms and stamps that takes up almost a whole page. It was also described as looking something like a US driver's license. Not sure if that means it has a photo...

They ask that you have two blank pages available in your passport - not sure what the second page is for or if it is supposed to be the facing page or the back of the page with the visa "vignette".


----------



## susanbarron

Pallykin said:


> The Spouse Visa has been described as a sticker with holograms and stamps that takes up almost a whole page. It was also described as looking something like a US driver's license. Not sure if that means it has a photo... They ask that you have two blank pages available in your passport - not sure what the second page is for or if it is supposed to be the facing page or the back of the page with the visa "vignette".


I've had an indefinite leave to remain visa from the UK previously & it's just a 2x3" sticker with a stamp on the other side. No picture. Nothing exciting.


----------



## superdiana

Pallykin said:


> The Spouse Visa has been described as a sticker with holograms and stamps that takes up almost a whole page. It was also described as looking something like a US driver's license. Not sure if that means it has a photo...
> 
> They ask that you have two blank pages available in your passport - not sure what the second page is for or if it is supposed to be the facing page or the back of the page with the visa "vignette".


On the second page it's just a UK Home Office stamp where they write the visa section.

I was upset because it was my last free page. Now I can't go anywhere that requires a visa since i have no free pages. At least I'm going with my husband to the UK now, so one problem at a time!


----------



## Pallykin

superdiana said:


> On the second page it's just a UK Home Office stamp where they write the visa section.
> 
> I was upset because it was my last free page.


My passport has four blank pages and two years validity. I am planning to renew it before applying so as to be free from that issue... They will add pages to a US Passport for $82; I didn't think it was worth it in my case as a new one costs $110. Plus I don't want to have to deal with it while dealing with visas.

What are the options for a Canadian passport?

If you decide to renew your passport, you can just travel with both the new one and the old one until you get your next visa.


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> I read it and sat down and cried they just didn't acknowlege how stressful it is for everyone. My medical issue didn't even register I can't believe than breast lumps being investigated and am hoping and praying are nothing sinister but considering I'm being rushed through due to going through this previously alone now probably again is not easy!
> 
> Spoke to a local MP and she has asked that I email all the details as she wants to contact Sheffield to ask why this medical issue is not being acknowledged
> 
> We just got to keep hoping that soon they will answer us all.


What a shame! I'm surprise they didn't acknowledge your medical issue. My prayers are with you! Please stay strong and take best care of yourself. May God heal your pain and bless you with sound health.

I hope UKVI Sheffield will deal with your husband's application soon esp now that your local MP will be contacting them.


----------



## Dad

finners said:


> Yay! I just got my "decision has been made " e-mail!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa: Spouse-Settlement
> Biometrics: May 2nd
> Confirmation from Sheffield docs received: May 10
> Request for more info ( appendix 2): May 10
> Date submitted appendix 2: May 12
> Upgrade to priority: July 1
> Confirmation of priority upgrade: July 2
> Decision made: July 22
> Visa received: waiting
> 
> Let's hope many more decisions are made this week!


Congrats!


----------



## superdiana

Pallykin said:


> My passport has four blank pages and two years validity. I am planning to renew it before applying so as to be free from that issue... They will add pages to a US Passport for $82; I didn't think it was worth it in my case as a new one costs $110. Plus I don't want to have to deal with it while dealing with visas.
> 
> What are the options for a Canadian passport?
> 
> If you decide to renew your passport, you can just travel with both the new one and the old one until you get your next visa.


In Canada, they won't add pages or even change a name, you have to pay full price for a new passport. My passport expires in 2016 so I figured I would get the visa first and then get a new passport with my married name when I run out of pages. I still have space on pages that are already stamped for my weekend EU trips.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> What a shame! I'm surprise they didn't acknowledge your medical issue. My prayers are with you! Please stay strong and take best care of yourself. May God heal your pain and bless you with sound health.
> 
> I hope UKVI Sheffield will deal with your husband's application soon esp now that your local MP will be contacting them.


Thank you. I just want an idea so that we can plan ahead. I don't want to jump any queue or anything like that but if they are going take till September or October the full 6 months I'd rather know so that I know how to prepare for after my operations. 

Thanks your words mean a lot.


----------



## Pannyann

superdiana said:


> In Canada, they won't add pages or even change a name, you have to pay full price for a new passport. My passport expires in 2016 so I figured I would get the visa first and then get a new passport with my married name when I run out of pages. I still have space on pages that are already stamped for my weekend EU trips.


Maybe one of the moderators can confirm but I think you can apply for another passport in Uk and either transfer the visa or carry both passports. 

Nyclon or Joppa will prob answer with what can be done in UK


----------



## Pannyann

Bjones said:


> We did get our tracking number today and it will arrive tomorrow!!!
> The tracking number is not the one we sent with our package however.
> What is it that will tell us whether we have a visa or not? A piece of paper or a stamp in a passport?


Your visa should be in your passport 

Goodluck and post when you have your passport back


----------



## kierbrooks

Here's what my fiance' heard today from her MP in Stirling, Scotland:

Ms Xxxxxx

Further to our recent email correspondence in relation to your fiancés visa application from the United States we have monitored this matter with UKBA and now understand that a decision was issued to Mr Dxxxx on 17th July 2014 – that is likely to have been couriered to his registered US address (probably by UPS) and will hopefully have arrived by now so that you can proceed with your wedding plans.

Hope this is helpful and if you encounter any further problems please let us know.

Best wishes

Graham

Graham Fraser
Office Manager to Rt Hon Anne McGuire MP

Parliamentary Advice Office
22 Viewfield Street
Stirling
FK8 1UA

Tel: 01786 431973


I have not received an email or a tracking number, so I've written using the contact form and will keep an eye on the mail. I won't believe it til I see it with my own eyes, said (doubting) Thomas.


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Thank you. I just want an idea so that we can plan ahead. I don't want to jump any queue or anything like that but if they are going take till September or October the full 6 months I'd rather know so that I know how to prepare for after my operations.
> 
> Thanks your words mean a lot.


Its completely insane that they wouldn't consider your medical condition. Baffling, really. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. This is a medical emergency, I feel like you should be allowed to jump the queue a bit, as you've already waited quite a while ]:


----------



## Pannyann

kierbrooks said:


> Here's what my fiance' heard today from her MP in Stirling, Scotland:
> 
> Ms Xxxxxx
> 
> Further to our recent email correspondence in relation to your fiancés visa application from the United States we have monitored this matter with UKBA and now understand that a decision was issued to Mr Dxxxx on 17th July 2014 – that is likely to have been couriered to his registered US address (probably by UPS) and will hopefully have arrived by now so that you can proceed with your wedding plans.
> 
> Hope this is helpful and if you encounter any further problems please let us know.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Graham
> 
> Graham Fraser
> Office Manager to Rt Hon Anne McGuire MP
> 
> Parliamentary Advice Office
> 22 Viewfield Street
> Stirling
> FK8 1UA
> 
> Tel: 01786 431973
> 
> 
> I have not received an email or a tracking number, so I've written using the contact form and will keep an eye on the mail. I won't believe it til I see it with my own eyes, said (doubting) Thomas.


Great I hope you hear soon. Hopefully the email wi come soon


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Its completely insane that they wouldn't consider your medical condition. Baffling, really. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. This is a medical emergency, I feel like you should be allowed to jump the queue a bit, as you've already waited quite a while ]:


Thanks it's hard to believe we applied in early April and next week is august I wonder if there are many more March applicants left.


----------



## Pannyann

kierbrooks said:


> Here's what my fiance' heard today from her MP in Stirling, Scotland:
> 
> Ms Xxxxxx
> 
> Further to our recent email correspondence in relation to your fiancés visa application from the United States we have monitored this matter with UKBA and now understand that a decision was issued to Mr Dxxxx on 17th July 2014 – that is likely to have been couriered to his registered US address (probably by UPS) and will hopefully have arrived by now so that you can proceed with your wedding plans.
> 
> Hope this is helpful and if you encounter any further problems please let us know.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Graham
> 
> Graham Fraser
> Office Manager to Rt Hon Anne McGuire MP
> 
> Parliamentary Advice Office
> 22 Viewfield Street
> Stirling
> FK8 1UA
> 
> Tel: 01786 431973
> 
> 
> I have not received an email or a tracking number, so I've written using the contact form and will keep an eye on the mail. I won't believe it til I see it with my own eyes, said (doubting) Thomas.


How long did they take to reply to the MP?


----------



## Pallykin

superdiana said:


> In Canada, they won't add pages or even change a name, you have to pay full price for a new passport. My passport expires in 2016 so I figured I would get the visa first and then get a new passport with my married name when I run out of pages. I still have space on pages that are already stamped for my weekend EU trips.


I believe that with the visa, you are eligible to have your passport NOT stamped when travelling in the EU. Someone mentioned it, and also said that you have to ask for this, as it seems it is not widely known in IO circles.

My passport expires in Sept 2016. I'm renewing it and asking for one with 52 pages so I don't have to deal with it for a long time...


----------



## rjackso8

*Crazy to hope?*

August 6th will be 60 business days since I received the confirmation email stating that Sheffield had received my application packet with my supporting documents and 75 days from the time my biometrics were taken. Am I crazy to think that I might receive a decision close to this date? I can't get them to give me any sort of concrete deadline, but every generic email I get back has 60 business days as a target. I know they are backed-up, so I don't want to get my hopes up. I wish I had the financial ability to upgrade to priority, but that just isn't in the cards.


----------



## nisa zygmunt

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA2 residence card
Date application submitted: by post, on the 2nd of May 2014
Certificate of Application receieved: 12th of May 2014 (the COA was dated 8th of May 2014)
Office location processing visa: Liverpool
Projected timeline given: unclear, but up to 6 months maximum
Date visa was received: 11th of July 2014 (visa is dated 5th of June 2014).


----------



## kierbrooks

Pannyann said:


> How long did they take to reply to the MP?


My fiance' emailed the MP July 7 and heard back initially on July 8 with the following message:

Dr Xxxxxx (my fiance')

Further to your recent email Anne McGuire MP about your fiancé’s visa application from the US, Anne asked me to contact UKBA to see if we could get any further indication about the processing of that application

This morning Anne received the update below from UKBA:

Following on from your telephone enquiry in relation to Mr Dxxxx (me), I would like to provide the following update.

From the information available to me, I can confirm that Mr Dxxxx applied for a Marriage/Fiancé visa on 30 April. This being for a settlement visa.

Having made enquires with our casework team dealing with [the] application, they have confirmed that their normal service standards for settlement visas is 12 weeks, unless there are any issues which may require further enquires to be made.

Further information on applying for a settlement visa, to join family permanently in the UK, is available on our website at the below link, which also provides details of our service standards: 

www.gov.uk/join-family-in-uk/overview

UKBA will not discuss details of applications, even with an MP, and will not prioritise any application unless it is for a funeral or serious family illness. However providing there are no issues with his application we understand Mr Dxxxx should be issued with a decision by 27th July 2014, if not before. It is likely that notification will be in writing and couriered to his US address (if that is where he applied from) .

Anne hopes this deadline will be met, if not dealt with sooner and that will allow your wedding to go ahead as planned.

Please get back to Anne if your fiancé has nothing heard anything by 27th July and we will ask UKBA to investigate further.

Regards

Graham Fraser
Office Manager to Rt Hon Anne McGuire MP
& Dr Richard Simpson MSP

Hopefully this info is helpful and not just clogging up the forum!!!! Any hope is good hope, right?!

So the answer is that the MP contacted UKBA July 8 and we heard back from the MP again on July 22 (today).


----------



## Pannyann

rjackso8 said:


> August 6th will be 60 business days since I received the confirmation email stating that Sheffield had received my application packet with my supporting documents and 75 days from the time my biometrics were taken. Am I crazy to think that I might receive a decision close to this date? I can't get them to give me any sort of concrete deadline, but every generic email I get back has 60 business days as a target. I know they are backed-up, so I don't want to get my hopes up. I wish I had the financial ability to upgrade to priority, but that just isn't in the cards.


I am at 73 days since Sheffield received docs and they can't give mè any idea when I will get a decision


----------



## Myboo

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11/04/2014
Date biometrics taken:21/04/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 01/05/2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks 
Date your visa was received: Still waiting....


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> I am at 73 days since Sheffield received docs and they can't give mè any idea when I will get a decision


You know, I understand that its not their fault that they're as backlogged as they are, the fault lies with Theresa May's job cuts and subsequent repositionings to have the remaining public sector workers clean up her mess, but this is completely ridiculous.
I know that you and I, and at least one other person on here have had our documents sitting on a pile on their desk since early April. You've got a serious medical issue, and my fiance's grandmother has been hospitalized twice this month, and I'm sure plenty of other people here have serious life issues that need attending to as well. Meanwhile Sheffield can't even answer their emails half of the time. 

I've told my fiance to contact his MP as well; he's doing it tomorrow morning.


----------



## kierbrooks

Myboo said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 11/04/2014
> Date biometrics taken:21/04/2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 01/05/2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting....


We have nearly the same details.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> You know, I understand that its not their fault that they're as backlogged as they are, the fault lies with Theresa May's job cuts and subsequent repositionings to have the remaining public sector workers clean up her mess, but this is completely ridiculous.
> I know that you and I, and at least one other person on here have had our documents sitting on a pile on their desk since early April. You've got a serious medical issue, and my fiance's grandmother has been hospitalized twice this month, and I'm sure plenty of other people here have serious life issues that need attending to as well. Meanwhile Sheffield can't even answer their emails half of the time.
> 
> I've told my fiance to contact his MP as well; he's doing it tomorrow morning.


Your wait has been longer than mine as you applied on online in March and we were April I do hope they answer you very soon


----------



## Pannyann

Maybe if will be a good day again today and Sheffield give out some more decisions. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone but I really hope they finish the March applicants soon and then start on April.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Your wait has been longer than mine as you applied on online in March and we were April I do hope they answer you very soon


Hey.... Sooo sorry its taking this long for you. I hope you hear soon. I think you should reply their email n highlight your medical condition again. Write it in bold letters if possible and put *****URGENT***** on the subject. I think they will look at your case. Cause really it is a serious condition. I know you have written to your MP. But u can keep writing... They responded to Super D. 

If i had a serious issue trust me i will be bugging them, i will probably email every 3days. Their service standards does not mean they will just toss u to d side...


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Hey.... Sooo sorry its taking this long for you. I hope you hear soon. I think you should reply their email n highlight your medical condition again. Write it in bold letters if possible and put *****URGENT***** on the subject. I think they will look at your case. Cause really it is a serious condition. I know you have written to your MP. But u can keep writing... They responded to Super D.
> 
> If i had a serious issue trust me i will be bugging them, i will probably email every 3days. Their service standards does not mean they will just toss u to d side...


Thanks I have wrote them again as I now have the first hospital date of 1 august I know he won't get here for that so am going have face that alone but this one is investigation the bigger one will prob be mid august. Unless they bring the date forward I will know more after 1 august biopsy etc I will keep writing them. 

Do you know how many days Nigeria will have as public holiday for Eid next week?


----------



## Pannyann

UkVI FAQ sent email and said be patient application not yet assessed and that I have not waited 6 months and that is the service standard for Lekki applicants


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

hightensionwire said:


> You know, I understand that its not their fault that they're as backlogged as they are, the fault lies with Theresa May's job cuts and subsequent repositionings to have the remaining public sector workers clean up her mess, but this is completely ridiculous.
> I know that you and I, and at least one other person on here have had our documents sitting on a pile on their desk since early April. You've got a serious medical issue, and my fiance's grandmother has been hospitalized twice this month, and I'm sure plenty of other people here have serious life issues that need attending to as well. Meanwhile Sheffield can't even answer their emails half of the time.
> 
> I've told my fiance to contact his MP as well; he's doing it tomorrow morning.



To put some perspective on all of this, current waiting times really _aren't_ that outrageous when compared to similar services provided by other countries.

If I wanted to sponsor my husband to come to Canada to live, it's a two step process...

*Step 1*, where I (the Canadian citizen/sponsor) am assessed by the Canadian Government, is currently taking _eleven *weeks*_.

*Step 2*, which is the assessment of the applicant, is currently running at _eleven *MONTHS*_ through the Canadian High Commission in London.

There is no priority service available.


ETA: There are only 8 other offices that are processing at the same rate or faster... the wait in Pakistan and Singapore is almost 3 years (32 and 30 months respectively)... Dakar, Senegal and Nairobi, Kenya are running at about the 2 year mark.


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> UkVI FAQ sent email and said be patient application not yet assessed and that I have not waited 6 months and that is the service standard for Lekki applicants


Six months?! That's awful, really awful, especially considering your medical condition. I really can't wrap my head around the way the UKVI works. 
A good friend of mine came to the US from Nigeria and he said he had always heard from his friends that it was easier to go to the UK than the US... Definitely gonna have to tell him that's not the case...


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Six months?! That's awful, really awful, especially considering your medical condition. I really can't wrap my head around the way the UKVI works.
> A good friend of mine came to the US from Nigeria and he said he had always heard from his friends that it was easier to go to the UK than the US... Definitely gonna have to tell him that's not the case...


We know someone that was turned down on appeal and has just been given a court date for the end of March next year it's crazy as they were turned down for not sending complete payslips which they did and they were returned all 6 from sheffield! The appeal has never really turned them down just they heard from the tribunal as it was past 19 weeks waiting. They have emailed so much but no response even the tribunal office at lecister said they haven't had the paperwork through from Sheffield. 

It seems Sheffield are completely overloaded


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> UkVI FAQ sent email and said be patient application not yet assessed and that I have not waited 6 months and that is the service standard for Lekki applicants


So do they have different service standard for all the 3 visa centres in Nigeria?


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> We know someone that was turned down on appeal and has just been given a court date for the end of March next year it's crazy as they were turned down for not sending complete payslips which they did and they were returned all 6 from sheffield! The appeal has never really turned them down just they heard from the tribunal as it was past 19 weeks waiting. They have emailed so much but no response even the tribunal office at lecister said they haven't had the paperwork through from Sheffield.
> 
> It seems Sheffield are completely overloaded


:fingerscrossed:They should hopefully respond to your MP's e-mail and make a decision on your hubby's application soon. 
It's not easy waiting but I know God will see you through.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Thanks I have wrote them again as I now have the first hospital date of 1 august I know he won't get here for that so am going have face that alone but this one is investigation the bigger one will prob be mid august. Unless they bring the date forward I will know more after 1 august biopsy etc I will keep writing them. Do you know how many days Nigeria will have as public holiday for Eid next week?


Its usually a day or 2 at most for Eid,


----------



## Dad

nisa zygmunt said:


> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: EEA2 residence card
> Date application submitted: by post, on the 2nd of May 2014
> Certificate of Application receieved: 12th of May 2014 (the COA was dated 8th of May 2014)
> Office location processing visa: Liverpool
> Projected timeline given: unclear, but up to 6 months maximum
> Date visa was received: 11th of July 2014 (visa is dated 5th of June 2014).


Congratulations!


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> We know someone that was turned down on appeal and has just been given a court date for the end of March next year it's crazy as they were turned down for not sending complete payslips which they did and they were returned all 6 from sheffield! The appeal has never really turned them down just they heard from the tribunal as it was past 19 weeks waiting. They have emailed so much but no response even the tribunal office at lecister said they haven't had the paperwork through from Sheffield.
> 
> It seems Sheffield are completely overloaded


Whaaaaaat!
I understand that the workers at Sheffield are only human, and its not their fault that jobs were cut, but they really need to figure out a better way to deal with all of this. It doesn't seem like they're functioning at all over there.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Its usually a day or 2 at most for Eid,


Thanks hubby was saying 2 but I thought it was 3


----------



## Ob111

hightensionwire said:


> Six months?! That's awful, really awful, especially considering your medical condition. I really can't wrap my head around the way the UKVI works. A good friend of mine came to the US from Nigeria and he said he had always heard from his friends that it was easier to go to the UK than the US... Definitely gonna have to tell him that's not the case...



I wont say any of them is easy.. The UK has long processing times and the USA has a long wait to get an appointment for interview... The truth is if you are genuine you will find it easy to obtain a visit visa for both countries.

This is the first time am applying for any country's resident visa and its awful for me.


----------



## eswestcott

_Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is 8042 0888 4307 and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com_

Now just worried it won't be a yes... 

We'll see! Good luck to everyone else, I hope more decisions come today.


----------



## primechat

eswestcott said:


> _Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is 8042 0888 4307 and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com_
> 
> Now just worried it won't be a yes...
> 
> We'll see! Good luck to everyone else, I hope more decisions come today.



Congrats. I pray you have a YES. Could you please post your time line for us and let us know if you applied priority service or just ordinary application.


----------



## Dad

eswestcott said:


> _Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is 8042 0888 4307 and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com_
> 
> Now just worried it won't be a yes...
> 
> We'll see! Good luck to everyone else, I hope more decisions come today.


Stay postive! Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## Pannyann

eswestcott said:


> _Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is 8042 0888 4307 and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com_
> 
> Now just worried it won't be a yes...
> 
> We'll see! Good luck to everyone else, I hope more decisions come today.


Congrats


----------



## eswestcott

primechat said:


> Congrats. I pray you have a YES. Could you please post your time line for us and let us know if you applied priority service or just ordinary application.



Thanks! I'm just glad the waiting is over for now.

Here is the timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé (settlement) priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 21, 2014
Date biometrics taken: June 9, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 11, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
A decision has been made: 23rd July
Date your visa was received: Fingers crossed by the weekend!

All I can say is that if you have the means at all and can, pay for priority, we scraped enough to together for it and it just means you know that bit sooner and the process is that much less painful.

Good luck again to everyone else - it's good to know things are moving


----------



## Pannyann

It's great to see decisions being made however I don't think they have made any non priority decisions since HecAlas which was 2 July and she applied March. I know of one march applicant waiting on here are there others? I just don't see that non priority are moving again they were static for a month and looks that way again! 

Congrats to all those who got there decision today I hope there are more made yet today.


----------



## primechat

The waiting game is becoming so frustrating. I feel they have got no ECOs for non priority settlement applications. The process is so stagnant. Worst still no option for priority Nigeria settlement applications.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> The waiting game is becoming so frustrating. I feel they have got no ECOs for non priority settlement applications. The process is so stagnant. Worst still no option for priority Nigeria settlement applications.


I've wished a thousand times that priority was an option in nigeria


----------



## eswestcott

Pannyann said:


> I've wished a thousand times that priority was an option in nigeria


It's incredibly unfair that it isn't an option and it really makes no sense. I wonder if there is some way of bringing this to public attention/creating an online petition about it.


----------



## Hertsfem

eswestcott said:


> It's incredibly unfair that it isn't an option and it really makes no sense. I wonder if there is some way of bringing this to public attention/creating an online petition about it.


It's not really unfair if you think about it! The amount of scams and fraud, bribes etc that go on in Africa has caused this situation for everyone in Africa - not just Nigeria...


----------



## Ob111

Hertsfem said:


> It's not really unfair if you think about it! The amount of scams and fraud, bribes etc that go on in Africa has caused this situation for everyone in Africa - not just Nigeria...


It is a very unfair system... Its not my country applying to move to the UK. It is me the individual. 

They can put parameters in place like they do with priority service for non settlement visa. Judge the individual not the country or continent.


----------



## Hertsfem

But they go by the track record of the country as they don't know you as an individual...


----------



## suziechew

eswestcott said:


> Thanks! I'm just glad the waiting is over for now.
> 
> Here is the timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancé (settlement) priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): May 21, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: June 9, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 11, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> A decision has been made: 23rd July
> Date your visa was received: Fingers crossed by the weekend!
> 
> All I can say is that if you have the means at all and can, pay for priority, we scraped enough to together for it and it just means you know that bit sooner and the process is that much less painful.
> 
> Good luck again to everyone else - it's good to know things are moving


congrats ,your timeline is close to ours ,fingers crossed ,a few more will be awarded this week .
:cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2:


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> It's not really unfair if you think about it! The amount of scams and fraud, bribes etc that go on in Africa has caused this situation for everyone in Africa - not just Nigeria...


I think scams happen in every country in my line of work which can involve immigrants most issues come from EU

They won't ever agree priority for Africa which is a shame as the genuine applicants are affected as most of the people doing the scams are already entry cleared or on 5 year visa and will find a work around anyway. 

Let's hope we get good news soon so we can all reunite with our famillies


----------



## Ob111

Hertsfem said:


> But they go by the track record of the country as they don't know you as an individual...


Ohhh so there are no scammers or criminals in countries they offer priority???? Wow.. 

About not knowing me hence i said they can put parameters in place.. If u have ever gotten a visa to go to the UK am sure they have your details and they also have details if you are an overstayers.. So they can do it, they choose not to.

They have every right to operate as they deem fit does not mean that their mode of operation is fair.


----------



## Hertsfem

Ob111 said:


> Ohhh so there are no scammers or criminals in countries they offer priority???? Wow..
> 
> About not knowing me hence i said they can put parameters in place.. If u have ever gotten a visa to go to the UK am sure they have your details and they also have details if you are an overstayers.. So they can do it, they choose not to.
> 
> They have every right to operate as they deem fit does not mean that their mode of operation is fair.


Please don't misquote me! I said nothing of the sort. 

Having lived for 40 years in Africa I know how corrupt the place is and like I said it goes on the track record and I think you will find that there are more corrupt countries in Africa than any other continent.

Therefore the UKBA needs to do background checks on absolutely everything...


----------



## Ob111

Hertsfem said:


> Please don't misquote me! I said nothing of the sort. Having lived for 40 years in Africa I know how corrupt the place is and like I said it goes on the track record and I think you will find that there are more corrupt countries in Africa than any other continent. Therefore the UKBA needs to do background checks on absolutely everything...


I did not quote you, i was asking a question and i believe there is corruption everywhere. 

I did not argue that they should skip background checks, and i doubt even the Americans paying priority skip background checks. Priority is for your application to be attended to quicker if you can afford it. It is written clearly priority service does not guarantee you get the visa.

If they see a red flag they will scrutinise it if your on priority or non priority. It is annoying that you can afford it and your file is left for like 10weeks before they decide to open it, they open it then start running all the background checks. 

We want the priority so we can skip the unnecessary wait.


----------



## Hertsfem

Ob111 said:


> I did not quote you, i was asking a question and i believe there is corruption everywhere.
> 
> I did not argue that they should skip background checks, and i doubt even the Americans paying priority skip background checks. Priority is for your application to be attended to quicker if you can afford it. It is written clearly priority service does not guarantee you get the visa.
> 
> If they see a red flag they will scrutinise it if your on priority or non priority. It is annoying that you can afford it and your file is left for like 10weeks before they decide to open it, they open it then start running all the background checks.
> 
> We want the priority so we can skip the unnecessary wait.


Perhaps start a thread about this topic and get Joppas take on it?

I must admit it's pretty rubbish being processed at the same place as people who can buy priority as you take one step forward and two steps back it seems.

Thankfully in Pretoria everyone is in the same boat...


----------



## Ob111

Hertsfem said:


> Perhaps start a thread about this topic and get Joppas take on it? I must admit it's pretty rubbish being processed at the same place as people who can buy priority as you take one step forward and two steps back it seems. Thankfully in Pretoria everyone is in the same boat...



My point exactly.. I would nt mind if our cases are treated in Pretoria even if it takes 6months. No need for a new thread... Nobody on here can change it. We can complain, but we can't change it...


----------



## Hertsfem

Ob111 said:


> My point exactly.. I would nt mind if our cases are treated in Pretoria even if it takes 6months. No need for a new thread... Nobody on here can change it. We can complain, but we can't change it...


Yes it's an uneven playing field but I think Joppa would give you the same reasons as I have already...


----------



## foreversamijo

Worried Applicant Says:

Does anyone think that there will be a delay in my application because I sent a photocopy of my husband's phone bill for proof of address? He couldn't get the original because he gets e-bills, and he just moved and O2 said that the change of address won't show on a paper bill until the end of this month; however, it will show online. 😞


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Ob111 said:


> My point exactly.. I would nt mind if our cases are treated in Pretoria even if it takes 6months. No need for a new thread... Nobody on here can change it. We can complain, but we can't change it...


6 months wait for a UK Spousal visa is better than the *two year wait* to get a Canadian Spousal Visa from most places in Africa.


----------



## Hertsfem

foreversamijo said:


> Worried Applicant Says:
> 
> Does anyone think that there will be a delay in my application because I sent a photocopy of my husband's phone bill for proof of address? He couldn't get the original because he gets e-bills, and he just moved and O2 said that the change of address won't show on a paper bill until the end of this month; however, it will show online. 😞


As far as I'm aware the bills which you send in to satisfy the maintenance requirements should be original...


----------



## Hertsfem

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> 6 months wait for a UK Spousal visa is better than the *two year wait* to get a Canadian Spousal Visa from most places in Africa.



A friend of mine whos hubby was in Canada applied for herself and 2 children to join him. She had to go for all sorts of medicals and in doing so they mixed up her Aids test with someone else so it came back positive!  It took 3 years to sort out and they did not see one another for that period of time


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> My point exactly.. I would nt mind if our cases are treated in Pretoria even if it takes 6months. No need for a new thread... Nobody on here can change it. We can complain, but we can't change it...


It's a choice that every one should have or nobody has. 

Surely in this day and age we should all have the option if priority. Very right nothing will be done and i hope we get decisions soon


----------



## superdiana

foreversamijo said:


> Worried Applicant Says:
> 
> Does anyone think that there will be a delay in my application because I sent a photocopy of my husband's phone bill for proof of address? He couldn't get the original because he gets e-bills, and he just moved and O2 said that the change of address won't show on a paper bill until the end of this month; however, it will show online. 😞


Is it a photocopy or is it an e-bill print out? e-bill print outs should be considered original. I submitted them with my application and had no issues. The banks wouldn't give me original bank statements because they said e-statements were considered official. I didn't get them stamped and Sheffield didn't ask for any supporting documentation.


----------



## meddyna

Hi Pannyann...am so soory abt the medical issue....i hope they attend to ur application soon...Eid break in Naija should be probably just a da(Monday hopefully)pls hang in there ....


----------



## mariag

*thanks*

Hi, just wanted to share that we have applied, after many difficulties. Still waiting for the answer, but my fiance and I want to thank everyone for your help. Specially to nyclon an Joppa.
When we have news we will post. I hope will be a good news.


----------



## Pannyann

mariag said:


> Hi, just wanted to share that we have applied, after many difficulties. Still waiting for the answer, but my fiance and I want to thank everyone for your help. Specially to nyclon an Joppa.
> When we have news we will post. I hope will be a good news.


Goodluck with your application 

Yes the moderators are great such good knowledge and always so helpful


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Hi Pannyann...am so soory abt the medical issue....i hope they attend to ur application soon...Eid break in Naija should be probably just a da(Monday hopefully)pls hang in there ....


Thanks I'm just hoping every day I hear maybe tomorrow will be my lucky day as Sheffield will be done for the day now.


----------



## suziechew

Hertsfem said:


> A friend of mine whos hubby was in Canada applied for herself and 2 children to join him. She had to go for all sorts of medicals and in doing so they mixed up her Aids test with someone else so it came back positive!  It took 3 years to sort out and they did not see one another for that period of time


thats awful ,stressful enough without having a mistake like that hanging over you ,and for 3 years ! I cant think of anything worse that could have happened .I hope she got some compensation or at the very least some sort of appology .


----------



## Hertsfem

suziechew said:


> thats awful ,stressful enough without having a mistake like that hanging over you ,and for 3 years ! I cant think of anything worse that could have happened .I hope she got some compensation or at the very least some sort of appology .


Yes a terrible thing to have happened but I don't know if they had an apology but very much doubt compensation...


----------



## EatTheRich

*Priority BS*

Glad to see that UK Visas and Immigration sits on applications until the applicants pony up an extra few hundred pounds to "prioritize" the application. Then whee! After two months of sitting around, the application whizzes through in under a fort night. Sounds like extortion to me. 

And, with exception of children separated from family or those in a medical need, shame on those who pay for the priority service. You enable the government to continue to operate its sham service. 

The system is whack, and I'd rather have everybody screwed, except for only those who can't afford to spend an extra 3 weeks salary on upgrading the service. Blame goes to both parties in this.


----------



## Hertsfem

Perhaps spare a thought for those that don't have the option of priority?


----------



## hightensionwire

EatTheRich said:


> Glad to see that UK Visas and Immigration sits on applications until the applicants pony up an extra few hundred pounds to "prioritize" the application. Then whee! After two months of sitting around, the application whizzes through in under a fort night. Sounds like extortion to me.
> 
> And, with exception of children separated from family or those in a medical need, shame on those who pay for the priority service. You enable the government to continue to operate its sham service.
> 
> The system is whack, and I'd rather have everybody screwed, except for only those who can't afford to spend an extra 3 weeks salary on upgrading the service. Blame goes to both parties in this.


My fiance's been complaining about the same thing, and he works with lawyers that do immigration and the like. 
I've certainly had the thought many times that this would be operating more functionally right now if it weren't for the priority applications, but there's nothing we can do about it. Its bureaucracy, and bureaucracies loooove money and making the layman's life hell.


----------



## EatTheRich

Hertsfem said:


> Perhaps spare a thought for those that don't have the option of priority?


 Dropping a months' salary on a visa doesn't give people of "regular means" the option of priority. All it does is push those with the means to the front of the line at the direct expense of those who cannot afford it. My wife and I are separated by an ocean, have been for 3 months, but the only success stories are those who can afford to pony up to the racketeering. We're going through an intercontinental move and it'd be great if we had the means to put another few weeks of salary toward this move, and good for the people who can afford to bump their visas in front of ours, but in the same vein, I wish them absolutely no good fortune as their actions directly make our reunion take longer.


----------



## Hertsfem

EatTheRich said:


> Dropping a months' salary on a visa doesn't give people of "regular means" the option of priority. All it does is push those with the means to the front of the line at the direct expense of those who cannot afford it. My wife and I are separated by an ocean, have been for 3 months, but the only success stories are those who can afford to pony up to the racketeering. We're going through an intercontinental move and it'd be great if we had the means to put another few weeks of salary toward this move, and good for the people who can afford to bump their visas in front of ours, but in the same vein, I wish them absolutely no good fortune as their actions directly make our reunion take longer.



You have been seperated by the ocean for 3 months? Try 14 months matey!!

Everyone has a story to tell and it's not only to do with priority...


----------



## hightensionwire

I'm really not a fan of the whole priority system at all, and I understand getting disgruntled about people receiving their visas after a few weeks while you've been waiting for yours for months (I've been waiting since March), but I've gotta agree with hertsfem. Everyone's got their own story to tell. Some people are pregnant, some people have illnesses, some people have waited years, ext, ext. I agree that people just spending the money because they can, when you can't IS frustrating, but I don't want to discount everyone's personal stories either. We don't know everyone's backgrounds and reasonings. 
But yes, its the system is arguably set up to favor the rich, no doubt about it.


----------



## EatTheRich

Hertsfem said:


> You have been seperated by the ocean for 3 months? Try 14 months matey!!
> 
> Everyone has a story to tell and it's not only to do with priority...


14 months is a tragedy, unfortunately irrelevant to my disgust. I am identifying a specific issue that seems to be a common thread in all USA to UK Visas - people who submit their UK Spousal Visas from the USA in March, April, May, only to be passed over by those applying in Late June/Early July and paying priority. 

Again - don't mean to trivialize your 14 months, but I'm not talking about individual cases. I'm talking about every bit of information on EVERY USA to UK Spousal Visa timeline that has been posted in this forum for months. Your


----------



## helpmeplz

Try 26 months for me and my wife. Still waiting....


----------



## Hertsfem

helpmeplz said:


> Try 26 months for me and my wife. Still waiting....



26 months without seeing one another?  Do you have children?


----------



## EatTheRich

helpmeplz said:


> Try 26 months for me and my wife. Still waiting....


... right. Again, not sure how this is relevant. It's sad that you've been apart for so long, sure, but my issue is more about Spousal visa-waiting timelines from the USA to UK which from your history I don't think you're addressing. Not trying to turn it into a something-waving contest, as there are obviously millions upon millions of people in worse situations than me and my wife. Despite the stories that could be posted here and those that will go unheard by the hundreds who have literally lost their spouses forever this very week, it doesn't satiate my anger at a government run immigration system that so blatantly favors the well-off at the direct expense of everybody else. Have to keep things in scope, and my post's scope is fairly limited.


----------



## Hertsfem

EatTheRich said:


> ... right. Again, not sure how this is relevant. It's sad that you've been apart for so long, sure, but my issue is more about Spousal visa-waiting timelines from the USA to UK which from your history I don't think you're addressing. Not trying to turn it into a something-waving contest, as there are obviously millions upon millions of people in worse situations than me and my wife. Despite the stories that could be posted here and those that will go unheard by the hundreds who have literally lost their spouses forever this very week, it doesn't satiate my anger at a government run immigration system that so blatantly favors the well-off at the direct expense of everybody else. Have to keep things in scope, and my post's scope is fairly limited.


Well I suggest if you have a particular issue then start a new thread and those that wish to respond can do just that. This thread is primarily about the timelines of members and support which they give one another...


----------



## EatTheRich

Hertsfem said:


> Well I suggest if you have a particular issue then start a new thread and those that wish to respond can do just that. This thread is primarily about the timelines of members and support which they give one another...


Look, I don't know if you're trying to troll or not, but what I am addressing *is* primarily about the timelines of members. I get that you're in a tough situation, you've been over a year without your loved one or loved ones - but I'm not sure what trying to derail my line of inquiry accomplishes.


----------



## Hertsfem

EatTheRich said:


> Look, I don't know if you're trying to troll or not, but what I am addressing *is* primarily about the timelines of members. I get that you're in a tough situation, you've been over a year without your loved one or loved ones - but I'm not sure what trying to derail my line of inquiry accomplishes.


Errrm did you say TROLL??


----------



## ~Z~

whereas i can understand your frustration, i kinda gotta disagree somewhat. my wife and i paid for priority processing. you had that same option. yes, it meant that we had to work and wait slightly longer and go without some things to come up with that additional money but we made it happen, just like many others. i think that opportunity is given to the majority applying (from certain countries anyway) and i'm glad i took advantage of it. is it a racket? yea, of course it is. pretty much everything in life is. but just wanted to clarify that my wife and i are not well-off or favored in any way. sorry you didnt decide to go with the priority option eattherich, but good luck on your visa. best wishes are with you and wife.


----------



## EatTheRich

Hertsfem said:


> Errrm did you say TROLL??


I believe it at least half warranted. Your immediate response to my first post was to mock the duration of time I listed. Please, that was obviously not the point of my post.


----------



## Hertsfem

EatTheRich said:


> I believe it at least half warranted. Your immediate response to my first post was to mock the duration of time I listed. Please, that was obviously not the point of my post.



None the less I suggest you start a new thread instead of hi jacking this one...


----------



## hightensionwire

Hertsfem said:


> None the less I suggest you start a new thread instead of hi jacking this one...


While I understand the disgruntled attitude towards the priority system, I've gotta agree with this statement here.
This thread is more to help people understand how the visas are moving, contact with UKVI and the visa FAQ, and what they're doing to get theirs moving faster (emailing about medical emergencies, upgrading to priority, ext), stuff like that.


----------



## Pallykin

The truth of the matter is that countries generally would prefer to admit immigrants who are educated, have marketable skills, and money over those who don't. So if they offer a priority visa service for a steep fee, that helps out the people they *might* prefer to attract. The UK has made their position very clear - they specifically want to exclude people who might not be able to support themselves.


----------



## peuapeu

Pannyann said:


> I read it and sat down and cried they just didn't acknowlege how stressful it is for everyone. My medical issue didn't even register I can't believe than breast lumps being investigated and am hoping and praying are nothing sinister but considering I'm being rushed through due to going through this previously alone now probably again is not easy!
> 
> Spoke to a local MP and she has asked that I email all the details as she wants to contact Sheffield to ask why this medical issue is not being acknowledged
> 
> We just got to keep hoping that soon they will answer us all.


I know this has been long and stressful for you. I am sure if I had a medical issue, I would want John to be there with me as well. I know either way, you will be brave. I am crossing my fingers :fingerscrossed: for you that everything will be just fine. I know it's hard but try to relax as stress can make any medical condition worse. Hugs and keep on PannyAnn....your day will come soon.


----------



## peuapeu

*EatTheRich*

Ohhh.......I hate sour grapes.......just because people have paid priority does not mean we are rich. Like the other poster said......we were able to scrimp and save and make it happen. My DF is a very hard worker in a labor field.....not some snotty rich person. I think it is utterly ridiculous for YOU to belittle those that have found a way to make priority happen. I do feel very sad for those who have been waiting so long. I do think that there are special circumstances where extra consideration should be given such as medical issues and separation of families. That does not imply that I should feel guilty for having the ability to get priority. It is obviously an imperfect and flawed system but I do not feel bad that I have been able to do priority. This has always been a positive and uplifting thread with everyone giving great support to one another. I, for one, feel you are just here to stir the pot. To wish bad things towards people you dont even know, just because you are not getting what you want is immature and rude. This is my first and last address to you EatTheRich . :nono: I will not waste any more time on you and will continue to support and uplift the genuine ppl on the thread.


----------



## OrganisedChaos

If the embassy in Jamaica had been clear about eligibility for priority and we could have used it for my husband's application we would have and we are by no means rich at all! We spent a year planning and saving for all visa related expenses! 

The whole point of a priority service whether it be visas, deliveries, passports, repairs, etc is that you jump the queue... *shrug*


----------



## salix

EatTheRich said:


> Dropping a months' salary on a visa doesn't give people of "regular means" the option of priority. All it does is push those with the means to the front of the line at the direct expense of those who cannot afford it............ I wish them absolutely no good fortune as their actions directly make our reunion take longer.


I don't see the difference between that and every applicant. They all make your reunion take longer. You'd have to hope you were the only applicant and then no one would stand in your way.

Personally when I file, I fully plan to pay for priority, I can afford it. I am a retired person, I want to get through the process as quickly as possible. I don't want to waste any more time separated than I need to, the same as you.

Good luck to you and every other applicant in the process.


----------



## Emmy fr

first application:
online application: 24 august 2013
biometrics taken/ 24 september 2013
received to ukba: 28 september
refused: 10th november 2013
passport and documents collection: 13th november 2013

Second application
online: 22nd hune 2014 
biometrics: 30th june
received to ukba 2nd july 2014
and stilll wating for an answer they're taking long time does that mean they'll refuse it again??  my visa is for settlement(spouse visa)


----------



## hightensionwire

Emmy fr said:


> first application:
> online application: 24 august 2013
> biometrics taken/ 24 september 2013
> received to ukba: 28 september
> refused: 10th november 2013
> passport and documents collection: 13th november 2013
> 
> Second application
> online: 22nd hune 2014
> biometrics: 30th june
> received to ukba 2nd july 2014
> and stilll wating for an answer they're taking long time does that mean they'll refuse it again??  my visa is for settlement(spouse visa)


Not necessarily, no. They'll just scrutinize your application more closely if you were rejected the first time.


----------



## chiefteaofficer

Hertsfem said:


> You have been seperated by the ocean for 3 months? Try 14 months matey!!
> 
> Everyone has a story to tell and it's not only to do with priority...


I was going to say... I've seen my husband once in the last 20 months........ Once. You know why? Because we can't afford the $2,000 plane tickets to fly back and forth repeatedly. But guess what, we can afford the $500 for priority on our Visa. Cause that's a lot cheaper than a $2,000 plane ticket. We must be rich, though.


----------



## Hertsfem

chiefteaofficer said:


> I was going to say... I've seen my husband once in the last 20 months........ Once. You know why? Because we can't afford the $2,000 plane tickets to fly back and forth repeatedly. But guess what, we can afford the $500 for priority on our Visa. Cause that's a lot cheaper than a $2,000 plane ticket. We must be rich, though.


Good for you  That's your priority (excuse the pun lol)

That's a long time to be apart but just as I've said to my son and DIL it will make them stronger  Just sad about their toddler but not much longer now!!

Oh they don't have the option of priority but not crying about it


----------



## chiefteaofficer

Finally putting this here... 

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 3
Date biometrics taken: July 9
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 18
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks (?)
Date your visa was received: Waiting

Got the "Your UK visa application has arrived safely at UK Visas & Immigration, Sheffield and is currently being processed" email on July 23... Don't know how long it usually takes from that, but hoping for 4-5 weeks... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hertsfem

chiefteaofficer said:


> Finally putting this here...
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July 3
> Date biometrics taken: July 9
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 18
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks (?)
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> Got the "Your UK visa application has arrived safely at UK Visas & Immigration, Sheffield and is currently being processed" email on July 23... Don't know how long it usually takes from that, but hoping for 4-5 weeks... :fingerscrossed:


Good luck, not long now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chiefteaofficer

Hertsfem said:


> Good for you  That's your priority (excuse the pun lol)
> 
> That's a long time to be apart but just as I've said to my son and DIL it will make them stronger  Just sad about their toddler but not much longer now!!
> 
> Oh they don't have the option of priority but not crying about it


I keep telling my husband if we have 1 month left out of 20 then that's only 5%! 

I do hate how they will sit on someone's application for 2 months and then suddenly within 2 days of them coughing up money they've made a decision. That's fishy. But then I think if they'd paid for priority in the first place they would've had the visa a month ago anyway because that's just the way this $$$ driven world works. It's not fair but that's life. That's how ALL systems work - capitalist society. Government is no exception to that. If we lived in a fair world no one would be in this forum talking to strangers because they are separated from their spouses and families. Nothing fair about that at all. I hope everyone can be together soon. No one deserves to be apart - even if they come into threads and wish ill upon everyone else because they paid for priority.


----------



## Hertsfem

chiefteaofficer said:


> I keep telling my husband if we have 1 month left out of 20 then that's only 5%!
> 
> I do hate how they will sit on someone's application for 2 months and then suddenly within 2 days of them coughing up money they've made a decision. That's fishy. But then I think if they'd paid for priority in the first place they would've had the visa a month ago anyway because that's just the way this $$$ driven world works. It's not fair but that's life. That's how ALL systems work - capitalist society. Government is no exception to that. If we lived in a fair world no one would be in this forum talking to strangers because they are separated from their spouses and families. Nothing fair about that at all. I hope everyone can be together soon. No one deserves to be apart - even if they come into threads and wish ill upon everyone else because they paid for priority.


And he/she called ME a troll :faint:


----------



## Ob111

As much as i am pissed off that i can't pay for priority, i don't blame the people who can... 

On that note new day... Lets hope for more positive decisions...

Being optimistic the more priority they asses the sooner they can clear that and get to us non priority.**smile**


----------



## hightensionwire

chiefteaofficer said:


> I keep telling my husband if we have 1 month left out of 20 then that's only 5%!
> 
> I do hate how they will sit on someone's application for 2 months and then suddenly within 2 days of them coughing up money they've made a decision. That's fishy. But then I think if they'd paid for priority in the first place they would've had the visa a month ago anyway because that's just the way this $$$ driven world works. It's not fair but that's life. That's how ALL systems work - capitalist society. Government is no exception to that. If we lived in a fair world no one would be in this forum talking to strangers because they are separated from their spouses and families. Nothing fair about that at all. I hope everyone can be together soon. No one deserves to be apart - even if they come into threads and wish ill upon everyone else because they paid for priority.


I'm frustrated with the priority system, but I definitely don't have any ill will towards those that were able to afford priority. Everyone's got different life circumstances and none of us know everyone's backgrounds. Plus, I doubt anyone here really wants to drag out seeing their spouses any longer than they absolutely have to. Even a week can seem like years when you're far away from your loved ones. 
Rather, I'm frustrated with Sheffields inability to process a fair amount of priority and nonpriority applications right now. 
But I really don't like some of the comments people are making regarding those who didn't pay for priority, as if they didn't think things through properly. I didn't pay for priority because I just finished my third collegiate degree in May and dropping an extra $500 when I applied in March really wasn't an option at the time. When I applied this backup wasn't going on, and the prospect of waiting 12 weeks didn't really seem like a big deal. It seemed like I'd receive an answer a reasonable time after my graduation, which would have been ideal. 
If I'd applied after the backlog started, I definitely would've sat on my application for an extra month and shelled out the money for priority, so I definitely don't blame anyone for applying priority right now. Rather, I encourage everyone that hasn't yet applied to consider priority, because things at Sheffield are quite sloppy right now. 
But you know, that's bureaucracy. I'm sure the fees will only increase over the next few years, and I'm sure jobs will continue to be cut.


----------



## Emmy fr

hightensionwire said:


> Not necessarily, no. They'll just scrutinize your application more closely if you were rejected the first time.


Thanks for the reply ! A lil bit relaxed yet i expect any bad thing from that crazy ukba </3


----------



## Pannyann

peuapeu said:


> I know this has been long and stressful for you. I am sure if I had a medical issue, I would want John to be there with me as well. I know either way, you will be brave. I am crossing my fingers :fingerscrossed: for you that everything will be just fine. I know it's hard but try to relax as stress can make any medical condition worse. Hugs and keep on PannyAnn....your day will come soon.


Thanks I'm hoping we all hear soon


----------



## hightensionwire

Only two more days left in the work week and four days before they start processing that huge pile of visas from the court case.
Fingers crossed they release a lot of answers within the next few days. Priority or nonpriority, I definitely prefer days where I see a lot of people posting that they got responses! Gives me more hope.


----------



## Pannyann

Good luck to everyone that we hear from Sheffield soon. Whether we are priority or non priority doesn't really matter were all here for the same reason to get a successful decision on our visa applications so that we can be reunited with our loved ones. 

We've all just got to stay positive and strong whilst we wait and rejoice when one of us gets an answer. 

Goodluck and best wishes to everyone


----------



## OrganisedChaos

chiefteaofficer said:


> I keep telling my husband if we have 1 month left out of 20 then that's only 5%!
> 
> I do hate how they will sit on someone's application for 2 months and then suddenly within 2 days of them coughing up money they've made a decision. That's fishy. But then I think if they'd paid for priority in the first place they would've had the visa a month ago anyway because that's just the way this $$$ driven world works. It's not fair but that's life. That's how ALL systems work - capitalist society. Government is no exception to that. If we lived in a fair world no one would be in this forum talking to strangers because they are separated from their spouses and families. Nothing fair about that at all. I hope everyone can be together soon. No one deserves to be apart - even if they come into threads and wish ill upon everyone else because they paid for priority.


That's exactly what happened with our application... We were told we would have to wait 60 days and they processed it on the 59th day!!!! I started to obsess a little whereas my husband said leave them to take as long as they need, as long as it's a yes! 

I know the wait is awful but at least all future applications those of you apart now will be side by side. The initial hurdle is the biggest.

P.s Hertsfem stop trolling haha!


----------



## WaitinginNor

hightensionwire said:


> I'm frustrated with the priority system, but I definitely don't have any ill will towards those that were able to afford priority. Everyone's got different life circumstances and none of us know everyone's backgrounds. Plus, I doubt anyone here really wants to drag out seeing their spouses any longer than they absolutely have to. Even a week can seem like years when you're far away from your loved ones.
> Rather, I'm frustrated with Sheffields inability to process a fair amount of priority and nonpriority applications right now.
> But I really don't like some of the comments people are making regarding those who didn't pay for priority, as if they didn't think things through properly. I didn't pay for priority because I just finished my third collegiate degree in May and dropping an extra $500 when I applied in March really wasn't an option at the time. When I applied this backup wasn't going on, and the prospect of waiting 12 weeks didn't really seem like a big deal. It seemed like I'd receive an answer a reasonable time after my graduation, which would have been ideal.
> If I'd applied after the backlog started, I definitely would've sat on my application for an extra month and shelled out the money for priority, so I definitely don't blame anyone for applying priority right now. Rather, I encourage everyone that hasn't yet applied to consider priority, because things at Sheffield are quite sloppy right now.
> But you know, that's bureaucracy. I'm sure the fees will only increase over the next few years, and I'm sure jobs will continue to be cut.



I'm with you - we didn't pay for priority when we submitted in April because we didn't really have the money and 12 weeks seemed reasonable - the data the UKBA published at the time we applied was 98% processed in 12 weeks. That went down to 96% in May. When it became clear after about 10 weeks that we were going to be waiting longer we tried to upgrade to priority then and were told it wasn't possible - which we later found out was inaccurate information, for which we've filed a complaint. We since managed to upgrade (on July 8) and we're still waiting.

So yes, I completely understand why people don't go the priority route - especially because ethically I don't think the option to buy your way to a quicker visa is a reasonable one - it's like assuming poorer people don't feel the pain of separation as strongly. But I feel like we were forced into it and I'm sure that's how other people feel too, it seemed like the only way we would get a decision. And then when everyone files priority of course priority is less meaningful because if all applications go to the 'front' of the queue, the queue remains the same length and no-one is getting what they paid for. It's an illogical and unworkable system that only functions to squeeze extra cash from people who can barely afford it.

I think the worst thing is the lack of information and all the misinformation we've been given. For example, if we'd known it would be closer to 6 months than 12 weeks for none-priority in April we would have scraped the money for priority then. If we could get an accurate status or time projection on our application we'd feel better about things. The fact that the UKBA is completely unwilling to give people information indicates that they treat people like data points rather than like humans with lives. It's the not knowing when we'll see each other that is worst.


----------



## helpmeplz

Hertsfem said:


> 26 months without seeing one another?  Do you have children?


No, no children. It's been a struggle and will continue to be many people. She would have been here ages ago but our first application got refused. So we've re-applied. 

It shouldn't have taken this long but they are carrying out 'further checks.' They have been doing this since the 16th of June 2014. They just like taking the wee I guess.


----------



## Joppa

You will find most countries' visa system is like that. They hold the upper hand (it's a monopoly) and you are left waiting until they come up with a decision. While some try to give an indication of how their application is proceeding, through email, text or tracking service (often at extra cost), they still control the flow of information. While I believe every public body should give good customer service and value for money, we are dealing with a government department with a tight control of data flow. Plus this summer there has been a big backlog of UK passport applications and staff have been moved from visa processing. 
While they are aware they are dealing with people's future and welfare, a visa is a privilege not a right and they have a duty to ensure that a visa is only issued to applicants who meet the requirements and, for settlement cases, will contribute to national prosperity and not become a burden on others.


----------



## suziechew

chiefteaofficer said:


> Finally putting this here...
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July 3
> Date biometrics taken: July 9
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 18
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks (?)
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> Got the "Your UK visa application has arrived safely at UK Visas & Immigration, Sheffield and is currently being processed" email on July 23... Don't know how long it usually takes from that, but hoping for 4-5 weeks... :fingerscrossed:


 we applied priority ,as we have a time limit on my fiance son being 18 ,also cost of plane tickets rising daily in the summer .We were lucky as my dad paid for the priority ,no way could we do it ,with paying for 2 visa's ,then in a month or so later forking out for another 2 visa's .Also every day we still waiting ,is now costing more money ,as our lives are on hold ,waiting for a decision,its been 38 working days since we had the confirmation email .we now have to alter the wedding bookings ,not an issue as only £10 admin charge .

I think its just bad luck that we applied at this time, with passport backlogs ,commonwealth games ,im thinking maybe that has also boosted visa apps ,plus its summer .Just very busy all round .

But like you we only get to visit once a year as cost of travel is very expensive ,but thank god for skype . :rockon: 

i just hope we all get a decision soon ,the whole waiting game is really taking its toll ,emotions running from high when someone gets an email to very low at end of week and we still havent heard .,then wishing the weekend is over just so another week starts and more decsions will be made .

:grouphug:


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> we applied priority ,as we have a time limit on my fiance son being 18 ,also cost of plane tickets rising daily in the summer .We were lucky as my dad paid for the priority ,no way could we do it ,with paying for 2 visa's ,then in a month or so later forking out for another 2 visa's .Also every day we still waiting ,is now costing more money ,as our lives are on hold ,waiting for a decision,its been 38 working days since we had the confirmation email .we now have to alter the wedding bookings ,not an issue as only £10 admin charge .
> 
> I think its just bad luck that we applied at this time, with passport backlogs ,commonwealth games ,im thinking maybe that has also boosted visa apps ,plus its summer .Just very busy all round .
> 
> But like you we only get to visit once a year as cost of travel is very expensive ,but thank god for skype . :rockon:
> 
> i just hope we all get a decision soon ,the whole waiting game is really taking its toll ,emotions running from high when someone gets an email to very low at end of week and we still havent heard .,then wishing the weekend is over just so another week starts and more decsions will be made .
> 
> :grouphug:


I do hope you hear soon and can then go ahead with your wedding plans. Cornwall will always be a beautiful venue and in this weather even more so. 

Stay strong you must surely hear soon


----------



## Freetofly

~Z~ said:


> whereas i can understand your frustration, i kinda gotta disagree somewhat. my wife and i paid for priority processing. you had that same option. yes, it meant that we had to work and wait slightly longer and go without some things to come up with that additional money but we made it happen, just like many others. i think that opportunity is given to the majority applying (from certain countries anyway) and i'm glad i took advantage of it. is it a racket? yea, of course it is. pretty much everything in life is. but just wanted to clarify that my wife and i are not well-off or favored in any way. sorry you didnt decide to go with the priority option eattherich, but good luck on your visa. best wishes are with you and wife.


We did the same, scaped everything we could, and also had to save for a marriage visa after we get married. 

Hope for the best for everyone here this week! :kiss:


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

I received my visa today! Could someone explain why I can't fly through Ireland. I know I can't, but I'm not sure why if it isn't Northern Ireland. Also, does this Visa mean that I'm allowed to work?


----------



## Hertsfem

Congrats on your visa 

Travelling through Ireland has something to do with common boarders with UK and your visa won't be activated.

Yes you can work - when do you fly? :flypig:


----------



## Pallykin

Northern Island is part of the UK, Ireland is not. It should be okay to fly through Northern Island, as they will activate your visa, whilst the Immigration in Ireland will simply give you a visitor visa.

Yes you can work. You need to rewrite your resume as a UK style CV (Google this). Also put "Visa support not required" above your name. I was told to start applying for jobs one week before arrival.


----------



## primechat

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> I received my visa today! Could someone explain why I can't fly through Ireland. I know I can't, but I'm not sure why if it isn't Northern Ireland. Also, does this Visa mean that I'm allowed to work?




Congrats on your visa!!! Could you please refresh me with your visa time line. As most of us are still waiting for decisions to be reached by Sheffield, your response will help us build some hope as we continue the long wait.


----------



## meddyna

Congrats CourtneyAnncombs.....Whats ur timeline Pls?


----------



## CourtneyAnneCombs

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online-June 3, 2014 
Upgraded to priority July 2, 2014
Date biometrics taken: June 6, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 16, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given:: No timeline has been given.
Date of decision email:: July 22, 2014
Date your visa was received: July 24, 2014

I'm not sure when I'll get to fly out. Probably mid-August. The flights are SO expensive right now. Thanks to everyone for their support and guidance. This forum has been really helpful. I'm so happy that I get to be with my husband! 

Everybody hang in there!


----------



## Petachuk

Joining the madness. Here's my timeline.

Visa type: Spouse (non-priority..don't need it till mid September so fingers crossed)
Online application completed: July 7
Biometrics completed: July 11
Application packet mailed: July 15
Documents delivered by FedEx: July 17
Email confirmation from Sheffield: July 24
Decision email received: Still waiting
Visa arrived:


----------



## finners

Congrats!!! That's great news


----------



## Pannyann

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> I received my visa today! Could someone explain why I can't fly through Ireland. I know I can't, but I'm not sure why if it isn't Northern Ireland. Also, does this Visa mean that I'm allowed to work?


Yipee congrats great news


----------



## peuapeu

Here is hoping for more results this week. I hope all who are waiting get a good reply and those who have been waiting so long will hear something soon. Keep being positive.


----------



## finners

OK so I received my "decision has been made" e-mail on Tuesday, and was given a DHL tracking number. I can see that my docs have arrived in Toronto and have been signed for. I chose the option of going to pick up my docs at the visa application center in Toronto ( I live close enough, I thought it would be easy enough). But I have not received an e-mail to come and pick it up. There is no phone number I can find if I wanted to call them. Has anyone else on the forum chosen this option? If so, when did you receive an e-mail to pick up your docs? Should I just show up with my receipt and GWF #? Any other suggestions? Or just more waiting...


----------



## Pannyann

finners said:


> OK so I received my "decision has been made" e-mail on Tuesday, and was given a DHL tracking number. I can see that my docs have arrived in Toronto and have been signed for. I chose the option of going to pick up my docs at the visa application center in Toronto ( I live close enough, I thought it would be easy enough). But I have not received an e-mail to come and pick it up. There is no phone number I can find if I wanted to call them. Has anyone else on the forum chosen this option? If so, when did you receive an e-mail to pick up your docs? Should I just show up with my receipt and GWF #? Any other suggestions? Or just more waiting...


Congrats


----------



## stevi_shea

*Help!!!!*

Does anyone know how to request documents back???? I am going to need my passport to get to my husband! The visa process may slow down but my pregnancy sure isn't!!!! Only 9 weeks left and our baby will be here!!!!!... Only 4 weeks maximum that I can fly. I have a little more time to wait but if they don't respond to emails how will I ever get my passport back in time?


----------



## suziechew

Pannyann said:


> I do hope you hear soon and can then go ahead with your wedding plans. Cornwall will always be a beautiful venue and in this weather even more so.
> 
> Stay strong you must surely hear soon


i hope we all hear soon ,both priority and non ,only we can understand how gut wrenching this whole process is , although i havent technically been waiting that long for the actual visa ,this is still a process of over 4 years ,from when we 1st knew that together is where we belong .

We decided on the uk ,because i have alot of responsibilities ,and he has one ,his son .It was easier for him to move here (discounting the visa process )than me to pack up and move there .Also my family is more than supportive of us . :thumb:


----------



## Hertsfem

stevi_shea said:


> Does anyone know how to request documents back???? I am going to need my passport to get to my husband! The visa process may slow down but my pregnancy sure isn't!!!! Only 9 weeks left and our baby will be here!!!!!... Only 4 weeks maximum that I can fly. I have a little more time to wait but if they don't respond to emails how will I ever get my passport back in time?



I think it's best to start a new thread for this question..


----------



## Stelinha523

Hi All 
I have been following this forum for over a month, reading all of your posts/comments everyday, which has been just about the only place that has given me some comfort while anxiously awaiting for my visa to process and indication to the delay in processing priority settlement visas...So I understand the frustration & anxiousness that you are all feeling! Its really great to show your support and kind words to each other. :thumb:
I FINALLY received an email from UK advising that a 'decision has been made', and I wanted to share my timeline, as below:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online-June 13, 2014
Date biometrics taken: June 19, 2014 (documents sent out to UK same day)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date package arrived at Sheffield: June 21, 2014 
Date in which received confirmation by UK Border Agency office: June 26, 2014
Projected timeline given:: No timeline has been given.
Date of decision email:: July 24, 2014 :cheer2:

My Fedex package is expected to arrive tomorrow, so once again... anxiously awaiting :fingerscrossed:
My husband and I got married here in the USA in May, which he had to leave back to London shortly after our wedding due to work...and I have not seen him in 2 months. I cant wait to see him, & actually begin our lives as a married couple.
Wish you all the best !


----------



## shan2218

Stelinha523 said:


> Hi All
> I have been following this forum for over a month, reading all of your posts/comments everyday, which has been just about the only place that has given me some comfort while anxiously awaiting for my visa to process and indication to the delay in processing priority settlement visas...So I understand the frustration & anxiousness that you are all feeling! Its really great to show your support and kind words to each other. :thumb:
> I FINALLY received an email from UK advising that a 'decision has been made', and I wanted to share my timeline, as below:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (PRIORITY)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online-June 13, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: June 19, 2014 (documents sent out to UK same day)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date package arrived at Sheffield: June 21, 2014
> Date in which received confirmation by UK Border Agency office: June 26, 2014
> Projected timeline given:: No timeline has been given.
> Date of decision email:: July 24, 2014 :cheer2:
> 
> My Fedex package is expected to arrive tomorrow, so once again... anxiously awaiting :fingerscrossed:
> My husband and I got married here in the USA in May, which he had to leave back to London shortly after our wedding due to work...and I have not seen him in 2 months. I cant wait to see him, & actually begin our lives as a married couple.
> Wish you all the best !


Congrats


----------



## sunshine01

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA2 Residence card
Date application submitted (online or in person): Posted 6 May 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:7 May 2014
Office location processing your visa: Liverpool 
Date your visa was received: 10 June 2014 - passport received with the EEA2 residence card

Very fast proccess, I am so lucky!!


----------



## KCambs

Congrats to above but whilst we are on topic of EEA residency permits:

The guy complaining about the priority process should look at the EEA process. It basically allows non-British EEA citizens to bring their spouse into the UK faster than actual British citizens themselves, and it costs £55 as opposed to nearly £1000. 

People then wonder why vast swathes of the British public loathe the EU


----------



## Pallykin

Petachuk said:


> Joining the madness. Here's my timeline.
> 
> Visa type: Spouse (non-priority..don't need it till mid September so fingers crossed)
> Online application completed: July 7
> Biometrics completed: July 11
> Application packet mailed: July 15
> Documents delivered by FedEx: July 17
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: July 24
> Decision email received: Still waiting
> Visa arrived:


Non-Priority visas have been taking 16 weeks. Hoping things speed up with the resolution of the passport backlog, but then there are a few thousand rejections that need to be sent out. Even if gets back down to 12 weeks, that's October...


----------



## Petachuk

Pallykin said:


> Non-Priority visas have been taking 16 weeks. Hoping things speed up with the resolution of the passport backlog, but then there are a few thousand rejections that need to be sent out. Even if gets back down to 12 weeks, that's October...


Yea maybe I'm optimistic. I want to fly on Oct 2 and hopefully by the end of summer, they will pick up the pace. Mid Sept would be ideal so I can buy my ticket ahead of time. If I don't get it by mid Sept, I'll apply for priority but time will tell I guess. It's hard to plan things in advance unfortunately :/


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> i hope we all hear soon ,both priority and non ,only we can understand how gut wrenching this whole process is , although i havent technically been waiting that long for the actual visa ,this is still a process of over 4 years ,from when we 1st knew that together is where we belong .
> 
> We decided on the uk ,because i have alot of responsibilities ,and he has one ,his son .It was easier for him to move here (discounting the visa process )than me to pack up and move there .Also my family is more than supportive of us . :thumb:


We've got to hear soon am over 15 weeks 16 since biometrics were submitted. I think whether you wait one week or 20 weeks is stress as our futures are out of our hands and there is nothing we can do about it. 

Once you get your answer you can finalise your wedding. Your marrying in truro?


----------



## Pannyann

Stelinha523 said:


> Hi All
> I have been following this forum for over a month, reading all of your posts/comments everyday, which has been just about the only place that has given me some comfort while anxiously awaiting for my visa to process and indication to the delay in processing priority settlement visas...So I understand the frustration & anxiousness that you are all feeling! Its really great to show your support and kind words to each other. :thumb:
> I FINALLY received an email from UK advising that a 'decision has been made', and I wanted to share my timeline, as below:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (PRIORITY)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online-June 13, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: June 19, 2014 (documents sent out to UK same day)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date package arrived at Sheffield: June 21, 2014
> Date in which received confirmation by UK Border Agency office: June 26, 2014
> Projected timeline given:: No timeline has been given.
> Date of decision email:: July 24, 2014 :cheer2:
> 
> My Fedex package is expected to arrive tomorrow, so once again... anxiously awaiting :fingerscrossed:
> My husband and I got married here in the USA in May, which he had to leave back to London shortly after our wedding due to work...and I have not seen him in 2 months. I cant wait to see him, & actually begin our lives as a married couple.
> Wish you all the best !


Congrats


----------



## suziechew

Pannyann said:


> We've got to hear soon am over 15 weeks 16 since biometrics were submitted. I think whether you wait one week or 20 weeks is stress as our futures are out of our hands and there is nothing we can do about it.
> 
> Once you get your answer you can finalise your wedding. Your marrying in truro?



my heart goes out to you 16 weeks is one hellva long time to wait and yep i agree with you 1 week or 20 is as stressful when you have no control over your life .
Where did you get married ?
We have to give notice in Truro as its the designated registry office ,but we are actually marrying in helston ,as thats where i live .

we did think thru marrying on a temp marriage visa ,but when you actually look at the costs ,it works out pretty much the same ,return flight ,is same as fiance visa ,and then you still have to do spouse visa .And you still have to apply for temp marriage visa ,and explain how you can support yourself .


----------



## hightensionwire

Petachuk said:


> Yea maybe I'm optimistic. I want to fly on Oct 2 and hopefully by the end of summer, they will pick up the pace. Mid Sept would be ideal so I can buy my ticket ahead of time. If I don't get it by mid Sept, I'll apply for priority but time will tell I guess. It's hard to plan things in advance unfortunately :/


I'd seriously consider upgrading to priority if you want to plan ahead. They'll probably start to slow down in September, but bare in mind, there are late March, April, May, June, and early July nonpriority applications ahead of yours (none of those months for nonpriority have been processed yet), all of the priority ones that'll be coming in, as well as the backlog of thousands of applicants from the court case that they're due to start processing in four days. I don't see the backlog they've got clearing up any time soon. 
I seriously recommend anyone currently applying consider priority if they have the option.


----------



## rizq

First of all, a very sincere *thank you* to the moderators and contributors on this forum- especially Joppa and Nyclon for all of their invaluable help. I know I speak for more than just myself when I say that I am so grateful for your patience and expertise!

I received my spouse visa in the mail today (via FedEx). I am posting my timeline below in hopes that it will help others, and indeed, encourage those still waiting.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online-June 24, 2014
Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date package arrived at Sheffield: July 4, 2014
Date in which received confirmation by UK Border Agency office: July 8, 2014
Projected timeline given:: No timeline had been given.
Date of decision email:: July 22, 2014
Date visa arrived in USA:: July 24, 2014

Overall, it took 10 working days (two weeks!) for my 'decision has been made' email to arrive. Which, from my extensive research and obsessing over this forum, is almost unheard of. 

I followed the advice given on this forum to the letter, and was as organized as a person could possibly be when compiling my packet to send off. I have a feeling this definitely helped expedite the process. 

Just a brief note: I had previously applied for and been refused an 'entry clearance for marriage' visa in March 2013. The refusal was due to lack of sufficient supporting documentation being submitted (ridiculous novice error on my part- I didn't appeal since we had our marriage in the states after all). So my application was not completely straightforward yet still processed quickly. 


To all the beautiful hearts still waiting- thank you for asking the (sometimes ridiculous) questions that helped clarify things enormously and saved me from having to ask myself 
Sending you all positive vibes and wishes that everyone receives their visas quickly and can be reunited with their loved ones.

Hopefully this signals that Sheffield is getting a move on!


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> my heart goes out to you 16 weeks is one hellva long time to wait and yep i agree with you 1 week or 20 is as stressful when you have no control over your life .
> Where did you get married ?
> We have to give notice in Truro as its the designated registry office ,but we are actually marrying in helston ,as thats where i live .
> 
> we did think thru marrying on a temp marriage visa ,but when you actually look at the costs ,it works out pretty much the same ,return flight ,is same as fiance visa ,and then you still have to do spouse visa .And you still have to apply for temp marriage visa ,and explain how you can support yourself .


Hi we got married in Nigeria and will have a blessing here in October if he's here. We thought about Truro but his younger siblings wanted to be there so we granted th their wish. Yes I agree it's about he same cost. It will be lovely getting married in Helston. Sheffields been quiet today and they normally are quite on a Friday so I'm hoping next week will be our lucky week


----------



## Pannyann

rizq said:


> First of all, a very sincere *thank you* to the moderators and contributors on this forum- especially Joppa and Nyclon for all of their invaluable help. I know I speak for more than just myself when I say that I am so grateful for your patience and expertise!
> 
> I received my spouse visa in the mail today (via FedEx). I am posting my timeline below in hopes that it will help others, and indeed, encourage those still waiting.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (PRIORITY)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online-June 24, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date package arrived at Sheffield: July 4, 2014
> Date in which received confirmation by UK Border Agency office: July 8, 2014
> Projected timeline given:: No timeline had been given.
> Date of decision email:: July 22, 2014
> Date visa arrived in USA:: July 24, 2014
> 
> Overall, it took 10 working days (two weeks!) for my 'decision has been made' email to arrive. Which, from my extensive research and obsessing over this forum, is almost unheard of.
> 
> I followed the advice given on this forum to the letter, and was as organized as a person could possibly be when compiling my packet to send off. I have a feeling this definitely helped expedite the process.
> 
> Just a brief note: I had previously applied for and been refused an 'entry clearance for marriage' visa in March 2013. The refusal was due to lack of sufficient supporting documentation being submitted (ridiculous novice error on my part- I didn't appeal since we had our marriage in the states after all). So my application was not completely straightforward yet still processed quickly.
> 
> 
> To all the beautiful hearts still waiting- thank you for asking the (sometimes ridiculous) questions that helped clarify things enormously and saved me from having to ask myself
> Sending you all positive vibes and wishes that everyone receives their visas quickly and can be reunited with their loved ones.
> 
> Hopefully this signals that Sheffield is getting a move on!



Congrats and have a safe flight


----------



## The Original Kempmeister

Stelinha523 said:


> Hi All
> I have been following this forum for over a month, reading all of your posts/comments everyday, which has been just about the only place that has given me some comfort while anxiously awaiting for my visa to process and indication to the delay in processing priority settlement visas...So I understand the frustration & anxiousness that you are all feeling! Its really great to show your support and kind words to each other. :thumb:
> I FINALLY received an email from UK advising that a 'decision has been made', and I wanted to share my timeline, as below:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (PRIORITY)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online-June 13, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: June 19, 2014 (documents sent out to UK same day)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date package arrived at Sheffield: June 21, 2014
> Date in which received confirmation by UK Border Agency office: June 26, 2014
> Projected timeline given:: No timeline has been given.
> Date of decision email:: July 24, 2014 :cheer2:
> 
> My Fedex package is expected to arrive tomorrow, so once again... anxiously awaiting :fingerscrossed:
> My husband and I got married here in the USA in May, which he had to leave back to London shortly after our wedding due to work...and I have not seen him in 2 months. I cant wait to see him, & actually begin our lives as a married couple.
> Wish you all the best !


Congratulations!!

Very similar to our timeline! 3 days before so hoping we hear soon!


----------



## shan2218

rizq said:


> First of all, a very sincere *thank you* to the moderators and contributors on this forum- especially Joppa and Nyclon for all of their invaluable help. I know I speak for more than just myself when I say that I am so grateful for your patience and expertise!
> 
> I received my spouse visa in the mail today (via FedEx). I am posting my timeline below in hopes that it will help others, and indeed, encourage those still waiting.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (PRIORITY)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online-June 24, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date package arrived at Sheffield: July 4, 2014
> Date in which received confirmation by UK Border Agency office: July 8, 2014
> Projected timeline given:: No timeline had been given.
> Date of decision email:: July 22, 2014
> Date visa arrived in USA:: July 24, 2014
> 
> Overall, it took 10 working days (two weeks!) for my 'decision has been made' email to arrive. Which, from my extensive research and obsessing over this forum, is almost unheard of.
> 
> I followed the advice given on this forum to the letter, and was as organized as a person could possibly be when compiling my packet to send off. I have a feeling this definitely helped expedite the process.


Wow! That is fast! And fantastic! So happy for you


----------



## peuapeu

Misread.....but congrats to all the new recipients of decisions.....its encouraging.


----------



## Stelinha523

*@ The Original Kempmeister *>Thank you!! I am sure you will get a reply any day now…hang in there! all the best!


----------



## une

Country applying from: Albania
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa (non-priority)
Office location processing the visa: Warsaw (Poland)
Date application submitted (online): 23 April 2014
Date biometrics taken and documents: 16 May 2014
Projected timeline given by teleperformance: 2.5 months
Date visa was issued: 17 July 2014
Date your visa was received: 25 July 2014

I emailed UKVI on the 15th of May to enquire about our visa and they replied back on the 18th saying that application was not completed yet as they are making further enquieries, even though my visa was issued a day before.

Yesterday my wife got a call from Teleperformance saying that the decision has been made and she should collect the documents.

Very happy with the speed the decision was made.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## papabri

papabri said:


> My gf is having an interesting issue. She is applying for tier 2 intracompany visa from Bermuda. The new york consulate emailed her to get her biometrics retaken. Bermuda tells her she can't get them taken in their new system unless a passport is scanned. Providing passport number and gwf number is not sufficient.
> 
> Is this true? Can the system REALLY not take biometrics for an existing application without the original passport being scanned? Are the people in the Bermuda office just untrained who don't know how to use the system (they already lost the first biometrics scan)? Would new york really instruct her to get biometrics retaken knowing full well that the Bermuda office can't do it without an original passport in hand?
> 
> Anyone experienced anything like this?


I just wanted to follow up on this. Turns out Bermuda was untrained. My gf was at their biometrics office being told she cannot have her fingerprints re-taken without an original passport being scanned by the machine. She offered to bring in a scanned copy of her passport printed off, but their exact response was "we can't do that." She was also told she could come in the same day they find a solution rather than only on wednesdays, which is normally the only day they do biometrics. She followed up the next week and was asked on monday to come in on _wednesday_ and to bring a copy of her passport. Turns out they _can_ use a printed out copy of your passport in this new machine. 

In case anyone else is told to get their biometrics re-taken while their passport is held at a consulate somewhere else in the world, you most certainly can bring a printed copy of your passport to use with their biometrics machine.

Good luck all. Next week is our 6th week of waiting for her visa, with priority service.


----------



## Pannyann

Sheffield I think your going to disappoint me again this week. I hope and pray we get some decisions today if not I hope next week I hear something as I'm heading into august and I applied in April. 

I live in hope everyday but I know one day will be my day.


----------



## KCambs

Pannyann said:


> Sheffield I think your going to disappoint me again this week. I hope and pray we get some decisions today if not I hope next week I hear something as I'm heading into august and I applied in April.
> 
> I live in hope everyday but I know one day will be my day.


My wife knows someone in Moscow who applied for a spouse visa and it took 16 weeks in total, when the current average there is 8-10 weeks.

The reason I think, was that she applied just as VFS was switching to Teleperformance. It seems most people that applied around that March-April time are taking 12+ weeks at least, but the others that applied in May-June are going through in 10. Some ones in the back end of May are even getting done in 7 weeks.

In Nigeria they switched too so that may be causing your delay.


----------



## Pannyann

KCambs said:


> My wife knows someone in Moscow who applied for a spouse visa and it took 16 weeks in total, when the current average there is 8-10 weeks.
> 
> The reason I think, was that she applied just as VFS was switching to Teleperformance. It seems most people that applied around that March-April time are taking 12+ weeks at least, but the others that applied in May-June are going through in 10. Some ones in the back end of May are even getting done in 7 weeks.
> 
> In Nigeria they switched too so that may be causing your delay.


Thank you yes in Nigeria they did switch but only one office and that was the one I applied at we have never had any update from vfs since initial one and teleperformance we opened an account but it shows nothing not even returned passport list.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Thank you yes in Nigeria they did switch but only one office and that was the one I applied at we have never had any update from vfs since initial one and teleperformance we opened an account but it shows nothing not even returned passport list.


Hang in there Pannyann... Hopefully soon... And the day is nt over yet..


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> Thank you yes in Nigeria they did switch but only one office and that was the one I applied at we have never had any update from vfs since initial one and teleperformance we opened an account but it shows nothing not even returned passport list.


Panny have you sent Teleperformance an email about your tracking (or lack of it) ?


----------



## Siclhu_

After 10 weeks of painfully waiting for and email informing me that a decision has been made, I finally got it today!!!!!! Im so, so happy!!

"Dear Applicant. please be informed that your visa has been issued today and your documents will be returned in the next working day. If you have any questions related to the return of your documents please go to UK Visa Informations "

Im confident we got it....Last weekend of frantically waiting for the visa!!!

I want to thank everyone here at this forum, you helped me to cope with all this!!! Wishing you all the best!!! 

Timeline

Applied online : 23rd April
Biometrics: 14th May
2 July: Email confirming documents arrived, and visa was being processed
25 July: Email confirming visa has been issued
Visa: Waiting


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Panny have you sent Teleperformance an email about your tracking (or lack of it) ?


When you try and send email it's error 404 server unknown. Seems they haven't set it up well in Nigeria


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Hang in there Pannyann... Hopefully soon... And the day is nt over yet..


Thanks but they don't seem to do anything on a Friday afternoon maybe next week were all going get lucky and hear from them


----------



## Freetofly

une said:


> Country applying from: Albania
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa (non-priority)
> Office location processing the visa: Warsaw (Poland)
> Date application submitted (online): 23 April 2014
> Date biometrics taken and documents: 16 May 2014
> Projected timeline given by teleperformance: 2.5 months
> Date visa was issued: 17 July 2014
> Date your visa was received: 25 July 2014
> 
> I emailed UKVI on the 15th of May to enquire about our visa and they replied back on the 18th saying that application was not completed yet as they are making further enquieries, even though my visa was issued a day before.
> 
> Yesterday my wife got a call from Teleperformance saying that the decision has been made and she should collect the documents.
> 
> Very happy with the speed the decision was made.
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Can you tell me what email you used to enquire about your visa? Not sure what email to use.
Thank you,
Colleen


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> When you try and send email it's error 404 server unknown. Seems they haven't set it up well in Nigeria


Yes it's the same here. But my DIL sent it on the Complaints/Feedback section lol

They messaged back to say they would reply within 3 working days mmm that was two weeks ago now. She sent another one marked "URGENT" a week ago and still no reply 

Pathetic service if you ask me


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Thanks but they don't seem to do anything on a Friday afternoon maybe next week were all going get lucky and hear from them


Yea... You may be right... End of my 11th week.. Hopefully they pick up... Cause it seems like they approve a handful of non priority a month... Lets be hopeful for next week...


----------



## meddyna

I hope so too.....Hang in there...am sure we will all get good news soon and it will be worth it.....


----------



## kierbrooks

Freetofly said:


> Can you tell me what email you used to enquire about your visa? Not sure what email to use.
> Thank you,
> Colleen


You can use this link and then choose email: https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk


----------



## Freetofly

kierbrooks said:


> You can use this link and then choose email: https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk


Thank you! :typing::typing:


----------



## kierbrooks

stevi_shea said:


> I'm new to this forum and found that there is great information here. This is my timeline thus far for my visa request.
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
> Date Application Submitted: April 2 2014
> Date biometrics taken: April 9 2014
> Date documents sent: April 10 2014
> UPS confirmed delivery: April 14 2014
> E-mail confirmation they received the visa: April 28 2014
> Upgrade to priority: July 7 2014
> Email confirmation: none yet
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Within 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: ???
> 
> I am now 29 weeks pregnant and we had no clue it would ever take this long. We were basing it off of the January numbers. My husband is working in the UK and I have now been without him since April 1. My growing bump and I miss him more and more each day. I plan to have the baby in the UK. I can only fly up until a certain point in my pregnancy. Hoping everyday to receive good news along with the rest of you! I will definitely keep you posted!! Would love to know that it is at least switched over into the priority stack!


I'm not a professional at this process, but it seems that some continued pressure on UKBA through the MP where your husband lives might help things along. At least that was my experience with my non-priority application.


----------



## kierbrooks

Stelinha523 said:


> Hi All
> I have been following this forum for over a month, reading all of your posts/comments everyday, which has been just about the only place that has given me some comfort while anxiously awaiting for my visa to process and indication to the delay in processing priority settlement visas...So I understand the frustration & anxiousness that you are all feeling! Its really great to show your support and kind words to each other. :thumb:
> I FINALLY received an email from UK advising that a 'decision has been made', and I wanted to share my timeline, as below:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (PRIORITY)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online-June 13, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: June 19, 2014 (documents sent out to UK same day)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date package arrived at Sheffield: June 21, 2014
> Date in which received confirmation by UK Border Agency office: June 26, 2014
> Projected timeline given:: No timeline has been given.
> Date of decision email:: July 24, 2014 :cheer2:
> 
> My Fedex package is expected to arrive tomorrow, so once again... anxiously awaiting :fingerscrossed:
> My husband and I got married here in the USA in May, which he had to leave back to London shortly after our wedding due to work...and I have not seen him in 2 months. I cant wait to see him, & actually begin our lives as a married couple.
> Wish you all the best !


As you've tracked your package, has it switched from July 25 arrival to 'N/A'? I too got the email from Sheffield yesterday and thought it would be delivered today, but it has only just left Manchester this morning.


----------



## kierbrooks

My UPDATED details are:

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: fiance'
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18
Date biometrics taken: don't remember
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 1
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks (95%/100%)
'Decision has been made' email and FedEx tracking # given: July 24th
Date your visa was received: on its way!?

Things that may help others:

1. My fiancee emailed/called her MPs and they contacted and followed up with UKBA. I truly think this may have influenced the process as I'm in the 'non-priority' pile with the rest of you and, for some reason, mine was decided.

2. I used the contact form https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk and had terrible results. 

--responses were not in the timeline promised (website form says 3 days, but automated email response says one day)

--the first response mentioned my 'wife's visa', but I was the one applying and my fiancee is a UK citizen

--the final response, well, I'll just paste it below as it's a doozie! Keep in mind I got this response *AFTER* receiving my 'decision has been made' email from Sheffield. Sorry it is sort of long:

_Dear Jonathan,

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

Please note I am not being able to find any record in my system against the
GWF number GWF031437175 and DOB 22/11/1974. Thus I would request you to
please reconfirm the GWF reference number and the date of birth of the
applicant.

However, we do not provide any tracking number for courier. Please note if
you have paid for the courier service your documents will be couriered to
you once the decision is made via a reliable courier service provider
available in your location. Alternatively, you need to pick up from the
visa application centre when its ready for collection. We update you when
the documents are ready to be collected.

You can E-Mail us back with your details by visiting the following link
(https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/), select appropriate country,
click next and then select ‘E-Mail form’ and complete as instructed. We
will aim to come back to you within 1 day.

Kind Regards,
Ananya
UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry service

We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the
service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for
improvements. Thank you in advance for your time.
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/KW2PKWF_

So, there you have it! They were 'not being able to find' me in the system.

I will update once the visa has arrived so that you'll know the actual delivery time from Sheffield to the US, or to Indianapolis at least


----------



## kierbrooks

Nyclon or Joppa I'd like to edit my personal details out of my last post. Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## Pannyann

kierbrooks said:


> Nyclon or Joppa I'd like to edit my personal details out of my last post. Please advise. Thank you!


Below when you post or go back to the post you have done there is a edit button just edit and remove and save


----------



## Hertsfem

You only have 15 mins to edit...


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann, i will suggest you focus on getting your MP to contact UKVI on your behalf as thats the best way to get them to look at your case.. And cause of your health that will be the best move....


----------



## shan2218

Is there much more of a delay in the process if you missed a document but emailed it the same day requested do you think? 

Just curious since we missed one, we're not far in the waiting process right now, just 7 business days.


----------



## Pannyann

:horn:


Ob111 said:


> Pannyann, i will suggest you focus on getting your MP to contact UKVI on your behalf as thats the best way to get them to look at your case.. And cause of your health that will be the best move....


She has all my information so am hoping she is getting on to them my first operation is next Friday so hubby isn't going make this one but hopefully he will get here for the next one. I'm tired with them now too many weeks since they received the documents got to Sheffield 10 April next weeks august I have set my mind on him getting here October I believe I will wait the full six months. Tbh I have to concentrate on what I'm facing. 

Hope you have a lovely weekend


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> You only have 15 mins to edit...


Ok I didn't check the time


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Yea... You may be right... End of my 11th week.. Hopefully they pick up... Cause it seems like they approve a handful of non priority a month... Lets be hopeful for next week...


Other than HecAlas n the lady that needed her passport back who was at 16 weeks sorry I can't remember her name I don't think there's been anyone else


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> :horn: She has all my information so am hoping she is getting on to them my first operation is next Friday so hubby isn't going make this one but hopefully he will get here for the next one. I'm tired with them now too many weeks since they received the documents got to Sheffield 10 April next weeks august I have set my mind on him getting here October I believe I will wait the full six months. Tbh I have to concentrate on what I'm facing. Hope you have a lovely weekend


 Hopefully your MP will come through for you, i wish you all the best.. And the procedure will be flawless...


----------



## primechat

Siclhu_ said:


> After 10 weeks of painfully waiting for and email informing me that a decision has been made, I finally got it today!!!!!! Im so, so happy!!
> 
> "Dear Applicant. please be informed that your visa has been issued today and your documents will be returned in the next working day. If you have any questions related to the return of your documents please go to UK Visa Informations "
> 
> Im confident we got it....Last weekend of frantically waiting for the visa!!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone here at this forum, you helped me to cope with all this!!! Wishing you all the best!!!
> 
> Timeline
> 
> Applied online : 23rd April
> Biometrics: 14th May
> 2 July: Email confirming documents arrived, and visa was being processed
> 25 July: Email confirming visa has been issued
> Visa: Waiting





Goodluck friend and enjoy your visa!!! Did you do priority application?


----------



## hightensionwire

kierbrooks said:


> I'm not a professional at this process, but it seems that some continued pressure on UKBA through the MP where your husband lives might help things along. At least that was my experience with my non-priority application.


I think that's probably the case. MP's are representatives of English residents, so when they're contacting you it means that voters are pissed off. They don't care as much about non-residents, because we can't vote. I finally got fed up and had my fiance contact his MP, so fingers crossed that contacting them actually makes a difference. 
I hope Pannyann's is able to push her application along as well. Medical situations should be taken more seriously by those people.
My fiance told me that he spoke to one of the immigration lawyers at his firm today and he said it was a really good idea to contact your MP, and that "you wouldn't believe how much that can help."


----------



## suziechew

shan2218 said:


> Is there much more of a delay in the process if you missed a document but emailed it the same day requested do you think?
> 
> Just curious since we missed one, we're not far in the waiting process right now, just 7 business days.


we missed out a document ,and sent it back the sme day that was on the 4th of june ,and we have not heard anything since


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I think that's probably the case. MP's are representatives of English residents, so when they're contacting you it means that voters are pissed off. They don't care as much about non-residents, because we can't vote. I finally got fed up and had my fiance contact his MP, so fingers crossed that contacting them actually makes a difference.
> I hope Pannyann's is able to push her application along as well. Medical situations should be taken more seriously by those people.
> My fiance told me that he spoke to one of the immigration lawyers at his firm today and he said it was a really good idea to contact your MP, and that "you wouldn't believe how much that can help."


Thankyou I pray she can help.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Hopefully your MP will come through for you, i wish you all the best.. And the procedure will be flawless...


Thanks so much I'm in good hands with the surgeon. Hubby birthday Thursday decision email would be best present ever.


----------



## shan2218

suziechew said:


> we missed out a document ,and sent it back the sme day that was on the 4th of june ,and we have not heard anything since


Did you do priority? Either way, I kind of figured it would add time to it =/


----------



## ShevOiOi

suziechew said:


> Is there much more of a delay in the process if you missed a document but emailed it the same day requested do you think?
> 
> Just curious since we missed one, we're not far in the waiting process right now, just 7 business days.
> we missed out a document ,and sent it back the sme day that was on the 4th of june ,and we have not heard anything since





shan2218 said:


> Did you do priority? Either way, I kind of figured it would add time to it =/


We missed a document and sent it the next day. It was in the wrong format and they only notified us after 10 business days so I'm under the impression that once you've missed something out then they put yours to the back of the pile and don't check until it comes back around unfortunately


----------



## ShevOiOi

kierbrooks, do you have a draft or template that your fiancee sent to her MP? I want to contact mine but don't know how to word it or what to ask of them


----------



## shan2218

ShevOiOi said:


> We missed a document and sent it the next day. It was in the wrong format and they only notified us after 10 business days so I'm under the impression that once you've missed something out then they put yours to the back of the pile and don't check until it comes back around unfortunately


I sent it as pdf so I hope that's okay


----------



## ShevOiOi

shan2218 said:


> I sent it as pdf so I hope that's okay


PDF will be fine but its the fact that they didn't tell us until 10 working days that it was wrong suggested to me that they instantly put it to the back so to speak. Then after it came round (10 business days later) again and they noticed the format was wrong and sent us an email...


----------



## shan2218

ShevOiOi said:


> PDF will be fine but its the fact that they didn't tell us until 10 working days that it was wrong suggested to me that they instantly put it to the back so to speak. Then after it came round (10 business days later) again and they noticed the format was wrong and sent us an email...


Yeah...I reread the email and it doesn't say preferred formats, which it probably should if they have issues with some. I assumed after reading through here and seeing email response times it would be a few weeks added delay, thanks for letting me know your time


----------



## Dad

CourtneyAnneCombs said:


> I received my visa today! Could someone explain why I can't fly through Ireland. I know I can't, but I'm not sure why if it isn't Northern Ireland. Also, does this Visa mean that I'm allowed to work?


Congratulations! I'm so happy for you


----------



## Dad

Stelinha523 said:


> Hi All
> I have been following this forum for over a month, reading all of your posts/comments everyday, which has been just about the only place that has given me some comfort while anxiously awaiting for my visa to process and indication to the delay in processing priority settlement visas...So I understand the frustration & anxiousness that you are all feeling! Its really great to show your support and kind words to each other. :thumb:
> I FINALLY received an email from UK advising that a 'decision has been made', and I wanted to share my timeline, as below:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (PRIORITY)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online-June 13, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: June 19, 2014 (documents sent out to UK same day)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date package arrived at Sheffield: June 21, 2014
> Date in which received confirmation by UK Border Agency office: June 26, 2014
> Projected timeline given:: No timeline has been given.
> Date of decision email:: July 24, 2014 :cheer2:
> 
> My Fedex package is expected to arrive tomorrow, so once again... anxiously awaiting :fingerscrossed:
> My husband and I got married here in the USA in May, which he had to leave back to London shortly after our wedding due to work...and I have not seen him in 2 months. I cant wait to see him, & actually begin our lives as a married couple.
> Wish you all the best !


Congrats!


----------



## Dad

rizq said:


> First of all, a very sincere *thank you* to the moderators and contributors on this forum- especially Joppa and Nyclon for all of their invaluable help. I know I speak for more than just myself when I say that I am so grateful for your patience and expertise!
> 
> I received my spouse visa in the mail today (via FedEx). I am posting my timeline below in hopes that it will help others, and indeed, encourage those still waiting.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (PRIORITY)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online-June 24, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date package arrived at Sheffield: July 4, 2014
> Date in which received confirmation by UK Border Agency office: July 8, 2014
> Projected timeline given:: No timeline had been given.
> Date of decision email:: July 22, 2014
> Date visa arrived in USA:: July 24, 2014
> 
> Overall, it took 10 working days (two weeks!) for my 'decision has been made' email to arrive. Which, from my extensive research and obsessing over this forum, is almost unheard of.
> 
> I followed the advice given on this forum to the letter, and was as organized as a person could possibly be when compiling my packet to send off. I have a feeling this definitely helped expedite the process.
> 
> Just a brief note: I had previously applied for and been refused an 'entry clearance for marriage' visa in March 2013. The refusal was due to lack of sufficient supporting documentation being submitted (ridiculous novice error on my part- I didn't appeal since we had our marriage in the states after all). So my application was not completely straightforward yet still processed quickly.
> 
> 
> To all the beautiful hearts still waiting- thank you for asking the (sometimes ridiculous) questions that helped clarify things enormously and saved me from having to ask myself
> Sending you all positive vibes and wishes that everyone receives their visas quickly and can be reunited with their loved ones.
> 
> Hopefully this signals that Sheffield is getting a move on!


Congratulations!


----------



## Dad

Siclhu_ said:


> After 10 weeks of painfully waiting for and email informing me that a decision has been made, I finally got it today!!!!!! Im so, so happy!!
> 
> "Dear Applicant. please be informed that your visa has been issued today and your documents will be returned in the next working day. If you have any questions related to the return of your documents please go to UK Visa Informations "
> 
> Im confident we got it....Last weekend of frantically waiting for the visa!!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone here at this forum, you helped me to cope with all this!!! Wishing you all the best!!!
> 
> Timeline
> 
> Applied online : 23rd April
> Biometrics: 14th May
> 2 July: Email confirming documents arrived, and visa was being processed
> 25 July: Email confirming visa has been issued
> Visa: Waiting


Congratulations! Wishing you the best.


----------



## Pallykin

shan2218 said:


> I sent it as pdf so I hope that's okay


What format did you send originally which they said was "wrong"?


----------



## shan2218

Pallykin said:


> What format did you send originally which they said was "wrong"?


PDF was the first time we sent it. 

ShevOiOi is who had a wrong format one  Hopefully they can answer for you!


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> Other than HecAlas n the lady that needed her passport back who was at 16 weeks sorry I can't remember her name I don't think there's been anyone else


Hello Pannyann I am so sorry that your visa has not being issued. I know you must have emailed them several times. I am so shocked that even with your health condition they have not issued your visa. It a good thing you got your MP involved they can really help you. My advice is when next you feel like emailing them be very frank as possible dont try to be considerate at all and hopefully it would rub off the right way.

I am seriously praying for you and I believe all would be well including your operation. 

Take care dear..


----------



## D2K77

Well I think my visa application was successful, don't want to say it until its in my hands. We had a few issues initially as we really didn't do our research properly with the financial requirements. We had no idea that they worked out the salary as 6 months X2 to get to the £18,600 figure instead of the true gross sum of what my UK partner earn't. The Manila Visa people were actually really good and pointed out that we could apply under Cat B as long as the UK partner had a job offer and a place to live. So my partner went back to the UK 6 weeks ago and got a job and a place to live and we submitted this info last week.

Got an email yesterday from the visa peeps saying "Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days depending on which country you applied from"

Should I wait for another email before going to get my documents or can I collect it after 3 days? Kind of confused. Can't wait to see my partner as I said its been 6 weeks now and thats the longest we have ever been apart 

The process took around 3 months but that was mainly because they waited for more info which was very kind of them.


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Hello Pannyann I am so sorry that your visa has not being issued. I know you must have emailed them several times. I am so shocked that even with your health condition they have not issued your visa. It a good thing you got your MP involved they can really help you. My advice is when next you feel like emailing them be very frank as possible dont try to be considerate at all and hopefully it would rub off the right way.
> 
> I am seriously praying for you and I believe all would be well including your operation.
> 
> Take care dear..


Thanks so much I wrote them again but haven't heard back! Hope hubby arrived safe have a lovely weekend


----------



## Pannyann

:bump2:


D2K77 said:


> Well I think my visa application was successful, don't want to say it until its in my hands. We had a few issues initially as we really didn't do our research properly with the financial requirements. We had no idea that they worked out the salary as 6 months X2 to get to the £18,600 figure instead of the true gross sum of what my UK partner earn't. The Manila Visa people were actually really good and pointed out that we could apply under Cat B as long as the UK partner had a job offer and a place to live. So my partner went back to the UK 6 weeks ago and got a job and a place to live and we submitted this info last week.
> 
> Got an email yesterday from the visa peeps saying "Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days depending on which country you applied from"
> 
> Should I wait for another email before going to get my documents or can I collect it after 3 days? Kind of confused. Can't wait to see my partner as I said its been 6 weeks now and thats the longest we have ever been apart
> 
> The process took around 3 months but that was mainly because they waited for more info which was very kind of them.


Congratulations


----------



## Hertsfem

Has anyone else noticed that visa processing times is unavailable? has been since yesterday...


https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y/zimbabwe-harare/settlement-visas/settlement


----------



## papabri

Hertsfem said:


> Has anyone else noticed that visa processing times is unavailable? has been since yesterday...
> 
> ]


Backlog is so big that they're embarrassed?


----------



## Hertsfem

Well I was hoping they were busy updating it to the June processing times but if they are it's taking a very long time lol


----------



## ShevOiOi

Pallykin said:


> What format did you send originally which they said was "wrong"?


I sent a .jpg and they wanted either a .jpeg or .pdf.


----------



## suziechew

shan2218 said:


> Did you do priority? Either way, I kind of figured it would add time to it =/


yes we did priority right from the start ,we now on working day 38 since they acknowledged our priority status . If we dont hear soon ,i will be complaining ,as on the site it says priority should be heard in 6 weeks ,we already over that ,in working days let alone when we applied online which was 24th may .


----------



## suziechew

Hertsfem said:


> Has anyone else noticed that visa processing times is unavailable? has been since yesterday...
> 
> 
> https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y/zimbabwe-harare/settlement-visas/settlement


yeah i did ,i kept checking back and nothing  i have to say i am very interested in the results !


----------



## Hertsfem

Yeah me too


----------



## suziechew

ShevOiOi said:


> We missed a document and sent it the next day. It was in the wrong format and they only notified us after 10 business days so I'm under the impression that once you've missed something out then they put yours to the back of the pile and don't check until it comes back around unfortunately


i didnt send it in any particular format ,just as an attachment on an email ,it was another appendix 2 (which i found strange as the info on it was exactely the same as the other one we had sent ,we are applying for 2 visa's fiance and dependant child .i just downloaded the form from the site filled it in and sent in email ,i did get the automated email reply ., but nothing since .


----------



## suziechew

ShevOiOi said:


> PDF will be fine but its the fact that they didn't tell us until 10 working days that it was wrong suggested to me that they instantly put it to the back so to speak. Then after it came round (10 business days later) again and they noticed the format was wrong and sent us an email...


 I have to say if they have sat on it all this time ,since june 4th and then tell me it was wrong ...i think ill drive to sheffield an really give them a piece of my mind (joking i cant travel ,but if i could i would ) .BUt i will not be happy .


----------



## suziechew

suziechew said:


> I have to say if they have sat on it all this time ,since june 4th and then tell me it was wrong ...i think ill drive to sheffield an really give them a piece of my mind (joking i cant travel ,but if i could i would ) .BUt i will not be happy .


Ok panic over ,i did send my email as pdf ..phew ...now breathe ainkiller: :twitch::fingerscrossed:


----------



## shan2218

suziechew said:


> yes we did priority right from the start ,we now on working day 38 since they acknowledged our priority status . If we dont hear soon ,i will be complaining ,as on the site it says priority should be heard in 6 weeks ,we already over that ,in working days let alone when we applied online which was 24th may .


I'd probably complain after 6 weeks as well since it was priority from the start. Hope you hear soon!


----------



## shan2218

Hertsfem said:


> Has anyone else noticed that visa processing times is unavailable? has been since yesterday...
> 
> 
> https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y/zimbabwe-harare/settlement-visas/settlement



Yes! lol. I've been reloading like every hour since yesterday, haha!


----------



## kevinukuser

*Case Details*

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: settlement(as under 18 dependent) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 7th July 14
Date biometrics taken: 7th July 14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Not known
Office location processing your visa: Croydon, UK
Projected timeline given: 60-90 days
Date your visa was received: Pending....applied just 

Please suggest me best


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Has anyone else noticed that visa processing times is unavailable? has been since yesterday...
> 
> 
> https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y/zimbabwe-harare/settlement-visas/settlement


I think they don't want to publish the new figures as they will show how bad the processing is Nigeria went from 60 to 120 I wander what they will push it to next


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> I think they don't want to publish the new figures as they will show how bad the processing is Nigeria went from 60 to 120 I wander what they will push it to next


Was that the difference between April and May Panny?


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Was that the difference between April and May Panny?


Yes it was


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> Yes it was


Crikey that's a huge jump 


Bit like my grandsons passport that went from 3 - 5 weeks to 18 weeks overnight


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Crikey that's a huge jump
> 
> 
> Bit like my grandsons passport that went from 3 - 5 weeks to 18 weeks overnight


Yes it's massive jump they never do anything from 60 90 days always stays same 

I was thinking earlier there has only been one nigerian decision made on this forum since I joined. And I know of one refusal on another forum. 

I've put my mind at October as they haven't taken any notice of my urgent emails so I think it will be the full 6 months or maybe even more


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> Yes it's massive jump they never do anything from 60 90 days always stays the same



What do you mean?


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> What do you mean?


When you check the figures for Nigeria it says 

95% within 60 days
95% within 90 days 
100% within 120 days 

Most visa are completed within 120 days


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> When you check the figures for Nigeria it says
> 
> 95% within 60 days
> 95% within 90 days
> 100% within 120 days
> 
> Most visa are completed within 120 days


Yes it will be interesting to see the June figures as you say...


----------



## eswestcott

Hi everyone,

So after getting the "decision made" e-mail last wednesday we got the visa through the post yesterday!

Over the moon - good luck to everyone else 

I wondered if anyone has experience of going through border control with a fiancé visa. Just in terms of what they ask and what documents you might be expected to produce.

Thanks!


----------



## Pannyann

eswestcott said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So after getting the "decision made" e-mail last wednesday we got the visa through the post yesterday!
> 
> Over the moon - good luck to everyone else
> 
> I wondered if anyone has experience of going through border control with a fiancé visa. Just in terms of what they ask and what documents you might be expected to produce.
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats and have a safe journey


----------



## shan2218

eswestcott said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So after getting the "decision made" e-mail last wednesday we got the visa through the post yesterday!
> 
> Over the moon - good luck to everyone else
> 
> I wondered if anyone has experience of going through border control with a fiancé visa. Just in terms of what they ask and what documents you might be expected to produce.
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats on the visa! I'm still waiting for my fiance visa but was reading this the other night: https://www.gov.uk/uk-border-control/at-border-control

Hopefully someone else can give more specifics though because I'm curious as well


----------



## Pallykin

shan2218 said:


> Congrats on the visa! I'm still waiting for my fiance visa but was reading this the other night: https://www.gov.uk/uk-border-control/at-border-control
> 
> Hopefully someone else can give more specifics though because I'm curious as well


Wish I'd seen this before my visit last summer. I was questioned quite thoroughly and was not expecting it at all. And I was just there for a holiday...


----------



## shan2218

Pallykin said:


> Wish I'd seen this before my visit last summer. I was questioned quite thoroughly and was not expecting it at all. And I was just there for a holiday...


Same for me 1.5 years ago when I went as a visitor. I had been up a good 20 hours (can't sleep in the car or on planes) and got a cranky border officer. She asked all kinds of things I wasn't expecting (financials, etc) and even went to find my now fiances parents who were in the airport to pick us up (who I had never met!). I about lost it crying out of frustration and lack of sleep lol.


----------



## SundayB

Hi, 
Would be grateful if anyone can advise as I can't get hold of anyone at UK High Commission to speak to.

We live in Australia. Myself and husband have right to live in UK (UK citizen and current ancestral visa). Our daughter is in our permanent care via a court order. Initially she was refused a UK dependent visa. We have gathered additional information and submitted an appeal. We are now waiting for that outcome.

In the meantime we have a critically ill mother who has only about 8 weeks to live. She lives in London and we desperately want to see her before she dies. 

Can our daughter (Australian citizen) visit for 4 weeks on a tourist visa - or will we be turned back at the airport because she has a refused (now at appeal) visa application?

We have tried to apply for a tourist visa - but there is no such thing to apply for before landing in the UK.

Clearly we would have return airfares, hotel bookings and no intention of residing.

Please help! 

thanks


----------



## Joppa

Yes, she can be admitted as visitor at UK border. Just take some evidence of your mother's illness such as a letter from her doctor and show it at border if they ask for reasons for a visit.
Also take some court papers granting you full parental rights, as they will ask to see them (because she has a different surname etc). Plus booked return flight of course. You may like to include evidence of her strong ties in Australia, such as school enrolment or a school letter.


----------



## SundayB

Joppa said:


> Yes, she can be admitted as visitor at UK border. Just take some evidence of your mother's illness such as a letter from her doctor and show it at border if they ask for reasons for a visit.
> Also take some court papers granting you full parental rights, as they will ask to see them (because she has a different surname etc). Plus booked return flight of course. You may like to include evidence of her strong ties in Australia, such as school enrolment or a school letter.


Thank you Joppa, we will do all that you have suggested. That's really helpful.

Another question if you don't mind:
The appeal has been submitted and the first step is a review in Manila (they received the paperwork 2 weeks ago). We have been told that if the decision is overturned at this first step we will be notified. Do you know how long they take to review? 

And do they tell you via email or mail? 

I'm concerned that if we are in the UK when they tell us via mail we won't be able to reply to them. Would they require the passport to be sent to Manila quickly? 

thanks!!!


----------



## Joppa

ECM review may take a few weeks, and it will take some while before the result is notified to you by email and passport is requested. So I suggest keep checking your email while you are away and send the passport as soon as you return home.


----------



## SundayB

Joppa said:


> ECM review may take a few weeks, and it will take some while before the result is notified to you by email and passport is requested. So I suggest keep checking your email while you are away and send the passport as soon as you return home.


thanks again Joppa!


----------



## suziechew

SundayB said:


> Hi,
> Would be grateful if anyone can advise as I can't get hold of anyone at UK High Commission to speak to.
> 
> We live in Australia. Myself and husband have right to live in UK (UK citizen and current ancestral visa). Our daughter is in our permanent care via a court order. Initially she was refused a UK dependent visa. We have gathered additional information and submitted an appeal. We are now waiting for that outcome.
> 
> In the meantime we have a critically ill mother who has only about 8 weeks to live. She lives in London and we desperately want to see her before she dies.
> 
> Can our daughter (Australian citizen) visit for 4 weeks on a tourist visa - or will we be turned back at the airport because she has a refused (now at appeal) visa application?
> 
> We have tried to apply for a tourist visa - but there is no such thing to apply for before landing in the UK.
> 
> Clearly we would have return airfares, hotel bookings and no intention of residing.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> thanks


do you mind if i ask why she was refused ? As we have just applied for a fiance visa with a dependant child ,and i havent seen anyone else apply for that on here so anybody elses experiences are gratfully recieved .Not that we can do anything now as is hands of the powers that be in sheffield .


----------



## SundayB

suziechew said:


> do you mind if i ask why she was refused ? As we have just applied for a fiance visa with a dependant child ,and i havent seen anyone else apply for that on here so anybody elses experiences are gratfully recieved .Not that we can do anything now as is hands of the powers that be in sheffield .


Hi Suzie, 
Our daughter is in our care via a court order (there are no other parents involved - no contestation, we have 100% care and legal responsibility). The refusal was based on the UK not being satisfied she is 'our daughter'. We have since provided additional information that we hope clarifies our situation. So if your child is your biological child our situation is probably quite different! Good Luck


----------



## suziechew

*Many thanks*



SundayB said:


> Hi Suzie,
> Our daughter is in our care via a court order (there are no other parents involved - no contestation, we have 100% care and legal responsibility). The refusal was based on the UK not being satisfied she is 'our daughter'. We have since provided additional information that we hope clarifies our situation. So if your child is your biological child our situation is probably quite different! Good Luck


thank you for your reply,its my fiance's son we are getting the visa for and my fiance has been granted sole custody for him after his mother threw him and his older brother out (his older brother is 22 and has since got a family of his own ),he is 17,my prime concern is they wont grant him a visa as he is only a few months from being 18 ,hense the priority application ,and no way would my fiance leave him alone in the states to fend for himself ,which i agree with .

i wish you the best of luck that you win your appeal and that it is a speedy one . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## roverlock

I apologize if this posts twice ( I tried posting this question on here last night but I've looked through and don't see it on here) I was wondering if someone could tell me how I upgrade to priority once I have have already completed and sent in my settlement application? My husband and I are thinking of upgrading as the application was received May 27th in Sheffield and we haven't heard anymore on the status. I've been following this thread and it looks as though we may have to wait quite a bit longer if we don't upgrade.


----------



## The Original Kempmeister

roverlock said:


> I apologize if this posts twice ( I tried posting this question on here last night but I've looked through and don't see it on here) I was wondering if someone could tell me how I upgrade to priority once I have have already completed and sent in my settlement application? My husband and I are thinking of upgrading as the application was received May 27th in Sheffield and we haven't heard anymore on the status. I've been following this thread and it looks as though we may have to wait quite a bit longer if we don't upgrade.


This tells you all you need to know.... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...43290-how-i-upgraded-priority-after-fact.html


----------



## Pannyann

Good morning all it's the final week of July and I hope we get lots of decision made emails. Fingers crossed for everyone whose waiting to join their loved ones.


----------



## Hertsfem

Morning Panny and same to you :fingerscrossed:

On the downside the passport office is on strike  and the processing times page is still on the blink


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Morning Panny and same to you :fingerscrossed:
> 
> On the downside the passport office is on strike  and the processing times page is still on the blink


Yes I've noticed that too maybe it will get sorted today and we see Junes figures


----------



## chiefteaofficer

Hertsfem said:


> Morning Panny and same to you :fingerscrossed:
> 
> On the downside the passport office is on strike  and the processing times page is still on the blink


Ugh, can't catch a break. I wonder if this will slow everything down even more, or how quickly they will come to an agreement to make the workers happy/return to work. 

Today is also day 1 to begin refusals for the income requirements people who were waiting for the court case outcome... I am worried that will slow down our application, but maybe if our application is in the queue ahead (especially priority) it won't? Perhaps those won't even take much time because they are essentially "guaranteed" refusals? Hard to know.


----------



## hightensionwire

I'm really not at all surprised that the passport office is on strike. UKVI and the UK passport office workers cannot reasonably do their jobs right now because the government keeps cutting jobs, and assumes that repurposing workers from other short staffed areas will magically cure the problem.


----------



## Pannyann

chiefteaofficer said:


> Ugh, can't catch a break. I wonder if this will slow everything down even more, or how quickly they will come to an agreement to make the workers happy/return to work.
> 
> Today is also day 1 to begin refusals for the income requirements people who were waiting for the court case outcome... I am worried that will slow down our application, but maybe if our application is in the queue ahead (especially priority) it won't? Perhaps those won't even take much time because they are essentially "guaranteed" refusals? Hard to know.


If they slow down any more on priority they will stop! It's 17 weeks since submitted biometrics and 16 weeks Thursday since Sheffield received husbands application. 

I really hope we see something happen this week. 

Goodluck to us all


----------



## KCambs

16 weeks must be hard. I am going into the 6th week since my wife handed over documents and it is starting to drag. Move into our new house next Monday so currently buying furniture without a woman's touch. 

The entire house will be one big man-cave by the time she arrives .


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> If they slow down any more on priority they will stop! It's 17 weeks since submitted biometrics and 16 weeks Thursday since Sheffield received husbands application. I really hope we see something happen this week. Goodluck to us all


Hey Pannyann... 17 weeks... Ohhh boy.. Am on my 12th week now and i am tired of the wait, 
12weeks of being stuck in one place... Am a little happy cause next week my husband arrives for 2weeks... Hopefully they let me go back with him... Am hoping as passport office is on strike they can send back the staffs they took from UKVI to clear the backlog there...


----------



## Pannyann

KCambs said:


> 16 weeks must be hard. I am going into the 6th week since my wife handed over documents and it is starting to drag. Move into our new house next Monday so currently buying furniture without a woman's touch.
> 
> The entire house will be one big man-cave by the time she arrives .


Lol you definitely need a women's touch hopefully we hear soon. I'm sure she will love the man cave!


----------



## Hertsfem

Wow Panny 17 weeks! 

I'm sure holding thumbs for you this week :fingerscrossed:

My DIL is only at 3 weeks but the processing times in Pretoria seem much quicker (hope I'm not speaking too soon) :scared:


----------



## Hertsfem

KCambs said:


> 16 weeks must be hard. I am going into the 6th week since my wife handed over documents and it is starting to drag. Move into our new house next Monday so currently buying furniture without a woman's touch.
> 
> The entire house will be one big man-cave by the time she arrives .



mmmm may I suggest you buy a bed only and wait for her womanly touch :nod:


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Hey Pannyann... 17 weeks... Ohhh boy.. Am on my 12th week now and i am tired of the wait,
> 12weeks of being stuck in one place... Am a little happy cause next week my husband arrives for 2weeks... Hopefully they let me go back with him... Am hoping as passport office is on strike they can send back the staffs they took from UKVI to clear the backlog there...


It's such a tiring wait., be do lovely if you could come back with your hubby. MP is on the case now because of the medical issue so am hoping I hear in the next few weeks. Then I've only got 2 months till I've waited 6 months so I pray we hear soon. 

The backlog is so much I really feel for the workers as I know they must be under so much pressure. 


I just keep hoping and praying I hear soon that's all I can do


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Wow Panny 17 weeks!
> 
> I'm sure holding thumbs for you this week :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My DIL is only at 3 weeks but the processing times in Pretoria seem much quicker (hope I'm not speaking too soon) :scared:


Thank you so much


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> It's such a tiring wait., be do lovely if you could come back with your hubby. MP is on the case now because of the medical issue so am hoping I hear in the next few weeks. Then I've only got 2 months till I've waited 6 months so I pray we hear soon. The backlog is so much I really feel for the workers as I know they must be under so much pressure. I just keep hoping and praying I hear soon that's all I can do


Lovely... Hopefully the MP contacts them and they get on your case.... I don't see this backlog ending anytime soon... As far as i know they are still on march non-priority and people are still applying.. 

I have no serious issues... Sooo cant use the MP route, I do know i don't want to wait 6months thou..


----------



## Freetofly

Freetofly said:


> Thank you! :typing::typing:


This is the response I received to my email to that email address. Now they want me to send to another email address. This will be the third time I'm sending this information and to a different email address. Anyone else get an email like this?

Dear Ms.....

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations International
Enquiry service.

Please contact the email address below for your query;

[email protected]

You can E-Mail us back with your details by visiting the following link
(https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/), select appropriate country,
click next and then select ‘E-Mail form’ and complete as instructed. We
will aim to come back to you within 1 day.

Kind regards

Keiko Sugisaki

UK Visas & Immigration International Enquiry Service


----------



## rjackso8

*More waiting*



rjackso8 said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online April 22
> Date biometrics taken: April 24
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 15
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12-34 weeks (!)
> Date your visa was received: Waiting


*UPDATE* I just received an email from the MP from where my husband has rented a house and I was informed that it will be at least another 4-6 weeks. So 14-16 week timeline if the information can truly be trusted. I had really hoped that timeline I was originally given would end up being wrong, but it appears its probably pretty accurate :-(


----------



## chiefteaofficer

rjackso8 said:


> UPDATE I just received an email from the MP from where my husband has rented a house and I was informed that it will be at least another 4-6 weeks. So 14-16 week timeline if the information can truly be trusted. I had really hoped that timeline I was originally given would end up being wrong, but it appears its probably pretty accurate :-(


Any idea why they gave you a timeline of 12-34 weeks in the first place?


----------



## Pannyann

rjackso8 said:


> *UPDATE* I just received an email from the MP from where my husband has rented a house and I was informed that it will be at least another 4-6 weeks. So 14-16 week timeline if the information can truly be trusted. I had really hoped that timeline I was originally given would end up being wrong, but it appears its probably pretty accurate :-(


I'm waiting for my local MP to get back to me as I'm at 17 weeks now. I hope they speed up soon


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Lovely... Hopefully the MP contacts them and they get on your case.... I don't see this backlog ending anytime soon... As far as i know they are still on march non-priority and people are still applying..
> 
> I have no serious issues... Sooo cant use the MP route, I do know i don't want to wait 6months thou..


I really hope you not waiting too much longer


----------



## suziechew

Ob111 said:


> Lovely... Hopefully the MP contacts them and they get on your case.... I don't see this backlog ending anytime soon... As far as i know they are still on march non-priority and people are still applying..
> 
> I have no serious issues... Sooo cant use the MP route, I do know i don't want to wait 6months thou..


have you seen the news about the ebola outbreak ,they said that they are restricting travel in nigeria,due to the man dying there after he had flown in from a affected area .
i really hope you and pannyann aren't affected by this ,because this is the last thing you need right now


----------



## stevi_shea

*Email!!!!!*

I received an email from Sheffield yesterday??? On a Sunday!!!! Stating the required documents I needed to send in. Things I pretty much had already proved. But oh well, atleast now I know they've looked at it. Couldn't believe it when I saw the email come through!


----------



## Ob111

suziechew said:


> have you seen the news about the ebola outbreak ,they said that they are restricting travel in nigeria,due to the man dying there after he had flown in from a affected area . i really hope you and pannyann aren't affected by this ,because this is the last thing you need right now



It is most definitely the last thing i need... But its still just the 1case we have heard of, there are campaigns educating and teaching people preventive measures... 

For border control and Nigeria i doubt they have a clue what that is. They will probably restrict flights but they wont have a clue about the people that come in by road and boat..


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> It is most definitely the last thing i need... But its still just the 1case we have heard of, there are campaigns educating and teaching people preventive measures...
> 
> For border control and Nigeria i doubt they have a clue what that is. They will probably restrict flights but they wont have a clue about the people that come in by road and boat..


Well put. The person flew in from Libya so they are monitoring the plane passengers. It's normally passed on through body fluids and secretions and human to human contact broken skin or mucous membrane. If given him all the information needed so I hope this remains a very isolated incident in nigeria. We certainly don't want to be dealing with that. 

Suzie maybe you will hear tomorrow as it's Tuesday and you must be at the top of priority now


----------



## Dad

Ob111 said:


> It is most definitely the last thing i need... But its still just the 1case we have heard of, there are campaigns educating and teaching people preventive measures...
> 
> For border control and Nigeria i doubt they have a clue what that is. They will probably restrict flights but they wont have a clue about the people that come in by road and boat..


I read it on bbc News yesterday that Nigeria has put all entries into the country on red alert after the death of the man from Liberia and the health minister said Surveillance has been stepped up at all airports, seaports and land borders. 
I pray there won't be an outbreak in the country


----------



## suziechew

Pannyann said:


> Well put. The person flew in from Libya so they are monitoring the plane passengers. It's normally passed on through body fluids and secretions and human to human contact broken skin or mucous membrane. If given him all the information needed so I hope this remains a very isolated incident in nigeria. We certainly don't want to be dealing with that.
> 
> Suzie maybe you will hear tomorrow as it's Tuesday and you must be at the top of priority now


thanks for vote of confidence ,but like you i dont think we will be hearing anytime soon ,i feel that we will be shoved to bottom of pile whilst they deal with the "on holds" i know that sheffield is not the only office dealing with them ,but i dont think they have the staff to deal with the amount they have . I know an email dosent take long ,in my mind its all the posting ,they will cause delays 

i have my "thumbs" crossed that the break out will not affect you all ,and that we all hear soon ,we never know ,once the returns done ,they will be on fire and processing like mad


----------



## kierbrooks

ShevOiOi said:


> kierbrooks, do you have a draft or template that your fiancee sent to her MP? I want to contact mine but don't know how to word it or what to ask of them


Here is the email my fiance' wrote:

Dear Mr Crawford,

I write with an enquiry about my fiance’s visa application.

I am a British citizen, working at the University of Stirling and living in the Stirling area (Cornton/Causewayhead area).

My fiancé (xxxxxxxx) is a US citizen who is applying for a settlement visa so that he can move to the UK and we can get married this summer. His application was submitted 18 April, biometrics completed and a large packet of documents submitted to the Sheffield Home Office on 1 May (including bank statements, P60, mortgage documents, testimonials from friends who know both of us, letter from my work, wage slips etc. etc.). Confirmation was sent that the documentation was received (UK VISA REF 76xxx).

Since then we have not heard anything from the Home Office. I’d like to enquire what might be the best course of action to take. Our wedding is scheduled for August 30th (the visa application requires documentation of the wedding within 6 months of arrival to the UK) and we planned that my fiancé would travel to the UK in the next week or so. We planned this based on the information on the government website that 96% of all applications are processed in 60 days and 98% in 90 days.

Please advise on what we could do to receive information about his visa and/or the time remaining before it is processed.

Kind regards,
N


----------



## kierbrooks

Freetofly said:


> This is the response I received to my email to that email address. Now they want me to send to another email address. This will be the third time I'm sending this information and to a different email address. Anyone else get an email like this?
> 
> Dear Ms.....
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations International
> Enquiry service.
> 
> Please contact the email address below for your query;
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> You can E-Mail us back with your details by visiting the following link
> (https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/), select appropriate country,
> click next and then select ‘E-Mail form’ and complete as instructed. We
> will aim to come back to you within 1 day.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Keiko Sugisaki
> 
> UK Visas & Immigration International Enquiry Service


I didn't get that exact email, but I got several that were completely wrong, talking about 'my wife's' application and that they couldn't find my visa reference number (after the visa was already granted) and blah blah blah. I have no confidence in the current government and continue to believe the leadership is to blame for job cuts and anti-immigrant (refugee?!) attitudes.


----------



## kierbrooks

rjackso8 said:


> *UPDATE* I just received an email from the MP from where my husband has rented a house and I was informed that it will be at least another 4-6 weeks. So 14-16 week timeline if the information can truly be trusted. I had really hoped that timeline I was originally given would end up being wrong, but it appears its probably pretty accurate :-(


CRAP CRAP CRAP!!! I will say that when my fiance' contacted her MP, the answer was similar and the MP's office actually monitored and followed up on the situation. I guess it depends on which MP represents the area in which your husband lives.

I wish I could wave a wand over everybody's applications and grant them!!!


----------



## kierbrooks

*Update!*

My UPDATED details are:

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: fiance'
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18
Date biometrics taken: don't remember
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 1
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks (95%/100%)
'Decision has been made' email and FedEx tracking # given: July 24th
Date your visa was received: JULY 28TH

I received my documents back this morning, including my visa !!!!!!!!!!



Thank you everyone for the information, encouragement, support, etc.! If you have any questions for me on what my experience was then fire away!!

I feel my situation was unique, in a good way for me, because I was non-priority and they actually processed it in a decent amount of time, about 12 weeks. I'm very fortunate and very thankful and READY TO GO GET MARRIED!!!!!


----------



## Dad

kierbrooks said:


> My UPDATED details are:
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: fiance'
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18
> Date biometrics taken: don't remember
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 1
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks (95%/100%)
> 'Decision has been made' email and FedEx tracking # given: July 24th
> Date your visa was received: JULY 28TH
> 
> I received my documents back this morning, including my visa !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the information, encouragement, support, etc.! If you have any questions for me on what my experience was then fire away!!
> 
> I feel my situation was unique, in a good way for me, because I was non-priority and they actually processed it in a decent amount of time, about 12 weeks. I'm very fortunate and very thankful and READY TO GO GET MARRIED!!!!!


Congratulations and best wishes in your marriage


----------



## Ob111

Slow day today.... Common sheffield.

It would be nice if we can get up to 10decision emails on this forum.


----------



## Pannyann

kierbrooks said:


> My UPDATED details are:
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: fiance'
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18
> Date biometrics taken: don't remember
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 1
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks (95%/100%)
> 'Decision has been made' email and FedEx tracking # given: July 24th
> Date your visa was received: JULY 28TH
> 
> I received my documents back this morning, including my visa !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the information, encouragement, support, etc.! If you have any questions for me on what my experience was then fire away!!
> 
> I feel my situation was unique, in a good way for me, because I was non-priority and they actually processed it in a decent amount of time, about 12 weeks. I'm very fortunate and very thankful and READY TO GO GET MARRIED!!!!!



Congratulations am so happy you got your visa


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Slow day today.... Common sheffield.
> 
> It would be nice if we can get up to 10decision emails on this forum.


I don't think we've had any decisions on here today it's such a shame they have slowed right down again


----------



## Pannyann

kierbrooks said:


> Here is the email my fiance' wrote:
> 
> Dear Mr Crawford,
> 
> I write with an enquiry about my fiance’s visa application.
> 
> I am a British citizen, working at the University of Stirling and living in the Stirling area (Cornton/Causewayhead area).
> 
> My fiancé (xxxxxxxx) is a US citizen who is applying for a settlement visa so that he can move to the UK and we can get married this summer. His application was submitted 18 April, biometrics completed and a large packet of documents submitted to the Sheffield Home Office on 1 May (including bank statements, P60, mortgage documents, testimonials from friends who know both of us, letter from my work, wage slips etc. etc.). Confirmation was sent that the documentation was received (UK VISA REF 76xxx).
> 
> Since then we have not heard anything from the Home Office. I’d like to enquire what might be the best course of action to take. Our wedding is scheduled for August 30th (the visa application requires documentation of the wedding within 6 months of arrival to the UK) and we planned that my fiancé would travel to the UK in the next week or so. We planned this based on the information on the government website that 96% of all applications are processed in 60 days and 98% in 90 days.
> 
> Please advise on what we could do to receive information about his visa and/or the time remaining before it is processed.
> 
> Kind regards,
> N


Hi my MP is on the case she phoned them and then forwarded my email to them along with her own. They are now chasing them for an answer, she has just completed a case here and won regarding a man who passport was stolen when abroad and after living in Uk for 14 years was refused entry. He is now back. 

It's good to know that MP all over the country are being made aware of how long the process is taking


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Hi my MP is on the case she phoned them and then forwarded my email to them along with her own. They are now chasing them for an answer, she has just completed a case here and won regarding a man who passport was stolen when abroad and after living in Uk for 14 years was refused entry. He is now back.
> 
> It's good to know that MP all over the country are being made aware of how long the process is taking


My fiance's contacted his as well. There was a festival on there over the weekend, so she still hasn't contacted him back yet, but we're hoping to hear from her soon.
When MP's are contacting them left and right, that means that British voters and taxpayers are pissed, and that's usually what gets things moving.

Ah! Right after I pushed send my fiance told me he got an email back. His MP is having her team contact them. They probably can't push ours the way you can push yours; as you have health concerns, but it'd be great if they could make it move at all.


----------



## vtor41

Ok, I'm posting my recent findings. I am relocating to the Isle of Man. My spouse application, priority, was accepted on June 21st, day the confirmation email was received from Sheffield. On Monday July 14th, out of curiosity, I had my father in In law check at the office in the Isle of Man to see if a referral has been sent and if there was anything delaying it. The officer says they have nothing in their queue and that they reply to any referrals from Sheffield on the same day. I email the national enquiry center asking for status on July 18th. They reply back on July 21st that my application is on hold pending further enquiry. I forward that reply to the email at Sheffield asking if they need anything else from me or my husband to complete the application. Mr. P. eyre replies on July 23rd indicating that they do not need anything else from me, that because I wish to relocate to the Isle of Man, due to their relationship with them, they send them a referral to approve the visa. On July 25th , this time my husband goes to the immigration office at Isle of Man and the officer indicates that due to the data privacy act he can't give any specific information but that if they get anything they usually reply back on the same day. Are they doing this by post or by electronic mail? Bothers me that someone who was doing the same process as me, as well as relocating to the island, and had the confirmation same date as mine, is already completed. How they organize their queue then? Does not seem to have anything specific that we can use as a reliable idea for a timeline. I am going bunkers waiting.


----------



## August2014

Hey all,

Here's my timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 11
Date biometrics taken: June 25 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 3
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
'Decision has been made' email and FedEx tracking # given: July 28th
Date your visa was received: Tracking says tomorrow July 29th

Let's see what happens when the FedEx Package arrives...


----------



## ktpepp

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 27
Date biometrics taken: June 30
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 8
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Within 12 weeks
'Decision has been made' email and FedEx tracking # given: July 25
Date your visa was received: July 28

WE ARE SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Ob111

Congratulations to everyone who got their visa or decision has been made email... They are deciding July priority... And still on march non-priority.... 

So does that mean people that apply in August with priority could possibly still get a decision before non-priority???


----------



## hightensionwire

Ob111 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their visa or decision has been made email... They are deciding July priority... And still on march non-priority....
> 
> So does that mean people that apply in August with priority could possibly still get a decision before non-priority???


The way this is going? ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## salix

Ob111 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their visa or decision has been made email... They are deciding July priority... And still on march non-priority....
> 
> So does that mean people that apply in August with priority could possibly still get a decision before non-priority???


The post directly above yours shows a decision made in 17 days, NON-priority.

I wonder how that happened?


----------



## Ob111

hightensionwire said:


> The way this is going? ABSOLUTELY!


Gosh.... Dis process is hard.. Im trying my best to stop complaining, but they don't make it easy.... How can non priority still be in march n priority is in July... **totallyconfused**


----------



## symmetry

ktpepp said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse (Non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 27
> Date biometrics taken: June 30
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 8
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Within 12 weeks
> 'Decision has been made' email and FedEx tracking # given: July 25
> Date your visa was received: July 28
> 
> WE ARE SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


non-priority?


Also, want the forum's advice. 
We've only been waiting 6 weeks non-priority, but do you think its worth sending my MP a letter? Or should I wait until a certain number of weeks?


----------



## Pannyann

ktpepp said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse (Non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 27
> Date biometrics taken: June 30
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 8
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Within 12 weeks
> 'Decision has been made' email and FedEx tracking # given: July 25
> Date your visa was received: July 28
> 
> WE ARE SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


Congrats


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their visa or decision has been made email... They are deciding July priority... And still on march non-priority....
> 
> So does that mean people that apply in August with priority could possibly still get a decision before non-priority???


The post above was a non priority and that's great news what confuses me is where is their date order June befors March I believe Sheffield is as much of a mess as passport office. Remember 7 weeks ago I was asked for our passport numbers it was like they lost our docs!


----------



## Pannyann

August2014 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 11
> Date biometrics taken: June 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 3
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> 'Decision has been made' email and FedEx tracking # given: July 28th
> Date your visa was received: Tracking says tomorrow July 29th
> 
> Let's see what happens when the FedEx Package arrives...


Congrats


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> My fiance's contacted his as well. There was a festival on there over the weekend, so she still hasn't contacted him back yet, but we're hoping to hear from her soon.
> When MP's are contacting them left and right, that means that British voters and taxpayers are pissed, and that's usually what gets things moving.
> 
> Ah! Right after I pushed send my fiance told me he got an email back. His MP is having her team contact them. They probably can't push ours the way you can push yours; as you have health concerns, but it'd be great if they could make it move at all.


Am just tired by it all and I just need to forget the whole visa issue now I've tried my best but they don't want to answer. From Wednesday onwards I'm going need all my strength to start to fight this medical issue it just makes me sad ive got to face it alone. 

Hope your MP gets back to you soon they need to know what sort of mess visa applications are getting in


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> The post above was a non priority and that's great news what confuses me is where is their date order June befors March I believe Sheffield is as much of a mess as passport office. Remember 7 weeks ago I was asked for our passport numbers it was like they lost our docs!


I wont be shocked at all if they mixed the whole thing up.... Im trying my best, but these ppl are with my passport, am stuck in Nigeria, my MP in Colindale is Conservative i just see them repeating the service standards to me considering i don't have any pressing issue . And sheffield does not reply mails anymore...


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I wont be shocked at all if they mixed the whole thing up.... Im trying my best, but these ppl are with my passport, am stuck in Nigeria, my MP in Colindale is Conservative i just see them repeating the service standards to me considering i don't have any pressing issue . And sheffield does not reply mails anymore...


Maybe they processed it fast as they just think all people from USA have upgraded. 
You could email the MP your daughter starts school soon if nothing more it's worth just raising your waiting see how it is now no email response ukvi said to me on Friday we have no idea what's happening at Sheffield and Sheffield don't reply any emails nowadays


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Am just tired by it all and I just need to forget the whole visa issue now I've tried my best but they don't want to answer. From Wednesday onwards I'm going need all my strength to start to fight this medical issue it just makes me sad ive got to face it alone.
> 
> Hope your MP gets back to you soon they need to know what sort of mess visa applications are getting in


My fiance's MP said that they've actually been getting a lot of complaints about this recently, actually. The more complaints, the better. 

I really wish you luck with your health, and I hope your spouse is able to join you soon!


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> My fiance's MP said that they've actually been getting a lot of complaints about this recently, actually. The more complaints, the better.
> 
> I really wish you luck with your health, and I hope your spouse is able to join you soon!


My MP phoned them on Friday and forwarded them my email. I don't think he will be here for a while I've lost hope to be honest I don't even know what to say to my husband when we talk as he just keeps saying I can't believe you've got to go through this alone. It's his birthday on Thursday and I thought in April he would be here unknown to me my mum had arranged a suprise party. 

Anyway just got to keep hoping that tomorrow being Tuesday brings some more decision made emails.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I wont be shocked at all if they mixed the whole thing up.... Im trying my best, but these ppl are with my passport, am stuck in Nigeria, my MP in Colindale is Conservative i just see them repeating the service standards to me considering i don't have any pressing issue . And sheffield does not reply mails anymore...


The MP I used is conservative I don't think they will quote service standards to you as like my MP said they are in accurate and not up to date we were seeing May and nearly in august. For a few days now it's been unavailable


----------



## Mama lamb

*My Timeline*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (priority)
Date application submitted (online): Jun 8, 2014
Date biometrics taken: June 12, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 17, 2014 (received email)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: none given
Date your visa was received: --


Business days so far: 29


----------



## SundayB

suziechew said:


> thank you for your reply,its my fiance's son we are getting the visa for and my fiance has been granted sole custody for him after his mother threw him and his older brother out (his older brother is 22 and has since got a family of his own ),he is 17,my prime concern is they wont grant him a visa as he is only a few months from being 18 ,hense the priority application ,and no way would my fiance leave him alone in the states to fend for himself ,which i agree with .
> 
> i wish you the best of luck that you win your appeal and that it is a speedy one . :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Suzie, and good luck to you and your fiance too!


----------



## peuapeu

*Happy Visa Day!*



kierbrooks said:


> My UPDATED details are:
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: fiance'
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18
> Date biometrics taken: don't remember
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 1
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks (95%/100%)
> 'Decision has been made' email and FedEx tracking # given: July 24th
> Date your visa was received: JULY 28TH
> 
> I received my documents back this morning, including my visa !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!!!! So excited for you. Happy Visa Day! That is great news.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the information, encouragement, support, etc.! If you have any questions for me on what my experience was then fire away!!
> 
> I feel my situation was unique, in a good way for me, because I was non-priority and they actually processed it in a decent amount of time, about 12 weeks. I'm very fortunate and very thankful and READY TO GO GET MARRIED!!!!!




Yay!!!!! So excited for you. Happy Visa Day! That is great news.


----------



## Picklez

Congrats to everyone in the last 300 pages since i last visited (only 7 weeks ago!?!) 

Fingers crossed for all those in the waiting period- the wait can be rough, but the day DOES come! HANG IN THERE! 

Tiny update for anyone interested: two new lines to my signature! Arrived in Scotland on June 3rd, and MARRIED JULY 24th!!!! YEAY! i'm now MRS. LOVEOFMYLIFE!!! <3

one more time- hugest thanks and appreciation to nyclon and Joppa, and all others who have been available with advice and support, here on the forum! you've helped make my dreams come true, and that's an understatement!

~Mrs. Picklez Loveofmylife


----------



## minnie102

Hi everyone.
I'm a new member, wanted to update others who may be in the same situation awaiting news from Manila. My fiance applied from NZ.

Country applying from: NZ
Type of visa applied for: Marriage settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 16 May
Date biometrics taken: 30 May
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: unknown, Manila do not send confirmation email and tracking was only as far as Auckland. Package posted from NZ on 9 June.
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: None given
Email received ("your visa will be dispatched shortly"): 24 July
Date your visa was received: 29 July.

So relieved that the waiting is over. A huge thanks to everyone on here, found so much helpful info when preparing our application.

Fingers crossed for everyone else waiting.


----------



## raza1

Hi I am new to this forum but I wanted to know if anyone apply in june 2014 as eea family member and got any reply from ukba ??


----------



## KCambs

Wow!

My wife just got some news. I knew the visas were starting to get processed a lot faster in Moscow, and the Teleperformance worker said they had hardly any June settlement applications but I'm shocked!

_"Your application has been completed by UK Visas & Immigration in Moscow. Please allow at least 2 days for return of passports to Moscow
and more time for return to other locations.
This is an automated email - do not reply"_

Here's my timeline then

Country applying from: Russia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
Date application submitted (online): 11th June
Date biometrics taken: 20th June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23rd June
Office location processing your visa: Moscow Consulate
Projected timeline given: Up to 3 months
Date completion e-mail received: 29th July
Date your visa was received: *HOPEFULLY IN 2 DAYS!!!!*

So the entire process took 39 days, I'm impressed. Stay strong people waiting for Sheffield to pull their fingers' out.


----------



## shan2218

I hope my posting now is the start to lots of emails. I got my 'decision has been made' email 30 minutes ago and it's only been *9 business days*! So excited! I'll update my timeline in a few minutes but had to share!


----------



## shan2218

Updated timeline 

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Fiance (Priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
Online application submitted: July 6
Biometrics Completed: July 9
Priority Upgrade: July 9
Documents sent: July 14 (via UPS)
Documents received in Sheffield: July 16 
Docs received by Sheffield: July 16 (email official and priority recognized)
Additional Documents Requested: July 16 
Additional Documents sent: July 16 (via email)
Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": July 29 *(9 business days!)*
Visa received: Waiting Impatiently, but hopefully tomorrow or thursday

I really can't believe it was so quick. I actually had a dream this morning right before I checked my email. Can't stop wondering if it's good or bad it was so quick! 

I really hope this is the start to some quick answers for people  I will update you all soon!


----------



## raza1

Eea2 application sent 23 june
Homeoffice visit home 2 july 
Papports and marriage certificate sent on 7 july
9 july coa received with no right to work 
10 july sent application for correct coa
Still waiting for reply 
Rc :loading
Hope for the best god is great


----------



## HarleyWills

shan2218 said:


> Updated timeline
> 
> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement: Fiance (Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: July 6
> Biometrics Completed: July 9
> Priority Upgrade: July 9
> Documents sent: July 14 (via UPS)
> Documents received in Sheffield: July 16
> Docs received by Sheffield: July 16 (email official and priority recognized)
> Additional Documents Requested: July 16
> Additional Documents sent: July 16 (via email)
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": July 29 *(9 business days!)*
> Visa received: Waiting Impatiently, but hopefully tomorrow or thursday
> 
> I really can't believe it was so quick. I actually had a dream this morning right before I checked my email. Can't stop wondering if it's good or bad it was so quick!
> 
> I really hope this is the start to some quick answers for people  I will update you all soon!


We have nearly the exactly same timeline as you! Did the tracking number they gave you update on FedEx right away? The tracking number gave me isn't showing up on FedEx yet, when I type it in to FedEx.com it says no shipment matches that number, so I'm thinking they will go out either in the next few hours or first thing tomorrow. I've been checking it way too compulsively! Also, what did your decision email say? I know it's meant to be neutral for privacy but I'm still trying to read into it. 

Good luck!


----------



## shan2218

HarleyWills said:


> We have nearly the exactly same timeline as you! Did the tracking number they gave you update on FedEx right away? The tracking number gave me isn't showing up on FedEx yet, when I type it in to FedEx.com it says no shipment matches that number, so I'm thinking they will go out either in the next few hours or first thing tomorrow. I've been checking it way too compulsively! Also, what did your decision email say? I know it's meant to be neutral for privacy but I'm still trying to read into it.
> 
> Good luck!


Lol, I was trying to read into it to but it's just the automated/standard one, I used UPS and it hasn't updated yet but I only got my email like 45 min ago haha. So hoping it'll update soon! Congrats to you!:

Dear Applicant,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is xxxx and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your UPS shipment at UPS.com

Best Regards

Sheffield Visa Section

This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply. The response will not be received


----------



## shan2218

peuapeu said:


> Well Shan, keep us posted as to when you getyour approval. Since we have a similar situation I would like to see how long it will take you to get approved. So you are applying as a spouse or a fiancee? Either should take the same amount of time so I hope when we send mine off it will come back in a decent amount of time......I am feeling 4-6 weeks but who knows by then. :fingerscrossed:


You wanted me to update you  Got my decision email this morning!


----------



## HarleyWills

shan2218 said:


> Lol, I was trying to read into it to but it's just the automated/standard one, I used UPS and it hasn't updated yet but I only got my email like 45 min ago haha. So hoping it'll update soon! Congrats to you!:
> 
> Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is xxxx and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your UPS shipment at UPS.com
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section
> 
> This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply. The response will not be received


Yes, hoping it will update soon for sure! I got the exact same email as well. Good luck to all today! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mariag

raza1 said:


> Eea2 application sent 23 june
> Homeoffice visit home 2 july
> Papports and marriage certificate sent on 7 july
> 9 july coa received with no right to work
> 10 july sent application for correct coa
> Still waiting for reply
> Rc :loading
> Hope for the best god is great


the best of the luck for you


----------



## Pannyann

shan2218 said:


> Lol, I was trying to read into it to but it's just the automated/standard one, I used UPS and it hasn't updated yet but I only got my email like 45 min ago haha. So hoping it'll update soon! Congrats to you!:
> 
> Dear Applicant,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by UPS. Your UPS tracking number is xxxx and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your UPS shipment at UPS.com
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section
> 
> This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply. The response will not be received


Congratulations


----------



## Pannyann

No email replys from Sheffield and no decision made again on non priority. I must say I really can't fathom Sheffield out at all! 

Hoping my MP hears back soon


----------



## Ob111

KCambs said:


> Wow! My wife just got some news. I knew the visas were starting to get processed a lot faster in Moscow, and the Teleperformance worker said they had hardly any June settlement applications but I'm shocked! "Your application has been completed by UK Visas & Immigration in Moscow. Please allow at least 2 days for return of passports to Moscow and more time for return to other locations. This is an automated email - do not reply" Here's my timeline then Country applying from: Russia Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement Date application submitted (online): 11th June Date biometrics taken: 20th June Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23rd June Office location processing your visa: Moscow Consulate Projected timeline given: Up to 3 months Date completion e-mail received: 29th July Date your visa was received: HOPEFULLY IN 2 DAYS!!!! So the entire process took 39 days, I'm impressed. Stay strong people waiting for Sheffield to pull their fingers' out.


Yay.... Very sure it's good news and you get your wife with you soon..


----------



## chiefteaofficer

shan2218 said:


> Updated timeline
> 
> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement: Fiance (Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: July 6
> Biometrics Completed: July 9
> Priority Upgrade: July 9
> Documents sent: July 14 (via UPS)
> Documents received in Sheffield: July 16
> Docs received by Sheffield: July 16 (email official and priority recognized)
> Additional Documents Requested: July 16
> Additional Documents sent: July 16 (via email)
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": July 29 *(9 business days!)*
> Visa received: Waiting Impatiently, but hopefully tomorrow or thursday
> 
> I really can't believe it was so quick. I actually had a dream this morning right before I checked my email. Can't stop wondering if it's good or bad it was so quick!
> 
> I really hope this is the start to some quick answers for people  I will update you all soon!


omg big excite! My timeline is:

applied online July 3, biometrics July 9, docs received in Sheffield July 18, so we are 2 days behind you! I have so much hope! I'm still hoping for something within ~3-4 weeks from now but within 2 weeks from now would be amazing! I am so ready! :cheer2:


----------



## shan2218

Pannyann said:


> No email replys from Sheffield and no decision made again on non priority. I must say I really can't fathom Sheffield out at all!
> 
> Hoping my MP hears back soon


I do hope you hear soon. I honestly think it's 70% luck of where your application is in someones pile. From the inconsistent timelines of everyone there is no way there is an actual order they go in.


----------



## shan2218

chiefteaofficer said:


> omg big excite! My timeline is:
> 
> applied online July 3, biometrics July 9, docs received in Sheffield July 18, so we are 2 days behind you! I have so much hope! I'm still hoping for something within ~3-4 weeks from now but within 2 weeks from now would be amazing! I am so ready! :cheer2:


Thanks! Good luck! As of yesterday I was still expecting at least another 2 weeks, I am in shock from that email today.


----------



## Pannyann

shan2218 said:


> I do hope you hear soon. I honestly think it's 70% luck of where your application is in someones pile. From the inconsistent timelines of everyone there is no way there is an actual order they go in.


Yes I think your right it's just waiting since early April is becoming a joke now. 

Am glad your wait is nearly over


----------



## Pannyann

KCambs said:


> Wow!
> 
> My wife just got some news. I knew the visas were starting to get processed a lot faster in Moscow, and the Teleperformance worker said they had hardly any June settlement applications but I'm shocked!
> 
> _"Your application has been completed by UK Visas & Immigration in Moscow. Please allow at least 2 days for return of passports to Moscow
> and more time for return to other locations.
> This is an automated email - do not reply"_
> 
> Here's my timeline then
> 
> Country applying from: Russia
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
> Date application submitted (online): 11th June
> Date biometrics taken: 20th June
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23rd June
> Office location processing your visa: Moscow Consulate
> Projected timeline given: Up to 3 months
> Date completion e-mail received: 29th July
> Date your visa was received: *HOPEFULLY IN 2 DAYS!!!!*
> 
> So the entire process took 39 days, I'm impressed. Stay strong people waiting for Sheffield to pull their fingers' out.


Congrats


----------



## suziechew

Dear XXXXXXXXXX ,
>
> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
>
> With regards to your query, your visa application for GWFXXXXXXXXX with DOB
> XXXXXXXX has not been completed yet. Decision in your application has
> been delayed whilst further enquiries are conducted.
>
> Please visit https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y to see more
> information on processing times. Please note that the actual processing
> times may vary for individual applications depending on a range of factors.
> Please allow sufficient time for your application process. Your patience
> will be highly appreciated.
>
> If you have applied from teleperformance then you can check the status on
> Country Selection | TPContact. Please select your visa application centre
> from the drop down and login to your account to track your passport. If you
> have applied from VFS global then VFS global team will contact you once
> your application is ready for collection.
>
> If you have paid for the courier service then the documents will be
> dispatched to the address provided by you. We appreciate your patience
> while you wait to receive your documents.
>
> We are however unable to find the details of your visa application
> GWFXXXXXXXXX. It may be as you have applied recently and the records have
> not been updated or there may be a mistake in details provided.
>
> Please check the details again supplying GWF number and date of birth
> (dd/mm/yy).
>
>
> For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
> refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
> appropriate country, click next and then select “E-Mail form” and
> complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.
>
> Kind regards,
> XXXXXXX
> UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service


to say im not happy is a little bit of an understatment ,both apps were together ,so either the email is a fob off ,or they have lost our sons app ...just amazing ,but at least they replied in a day ,im still waiting for a reply on one i sent 2 weeks ago .
so this marks working day 40 of a priority application x2 .i cant even describe how much this delay is costing in emotions and now money .pretty much at rock bottom after that email   :mad2:


----------



## suziechew

my bad im sorry ..bit sidelined there 

BIG congrats to all who had a happy email today ,thank god your wait is at end .hope you are soon reunited with loved ones xxx :amen:


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> Dear XXXXXXXXXX ,
> >
> > Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> > service.
> >
> > With regards to your query, your visa application for GWFXXXXXXXXX with DOB
> > XXXXXXXX has not been completed yet. Decision in your application has
> > been delayed whilst further enquiries are conducted.
> >
> > Please visit https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y to see more
> > information on processing times. Please note that the actual processing
> > times may vary for individual applications depending on a range of factors.
> > Please allow sufficient time for your application process. Your patience
> > will be highly appreciated.
> >
> > If you have applied from teleperformance then you can check the status on
> > Country Selection | TPContact. Please select your visa application centre
> > from the drop down and login to your account to track your passport. If you
> > have applied from VFS global then VFS global team will contact you once
> > your application is ready for collection.
> >
> > If you have paid for the courier service then the documents will be
> > dispatched to the address provided by you. We appreciate your patience
> > while you wait to receive your documents.
> >
> > We are however unable to find the details of your visa application
> > GWFXXXXXXXXX. It may be as you have applied recently and the records have
> > not been updated or there may be a mistake in details provided.
> >
> > Please check the details again supplying GWF number and date of birth
> > (dd/mm/yy).
> >
> >
> > For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
> > refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
> > appropriate country, click next and then select “E-Mail form” and
> > complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.
> >
> > Kind regards,
> > XXXXXXX
> > UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service
> 
> 
> to say im not happy is a little bit of an understatment ,both apps were together ,so either the email is a fob off ,or they have lost our sons app ...just amazing ,but at least they replied in a day ,im still waiting for a reply on one i sent 2 weeks ago .
> so this marks working day 40 of a priority application x2 .i cant even describe how much this delay is costing in emotions and now money .pretty much at rock bottom after that email   :mad2:


There info isn't always very accurate. They told me that my application was on hold pending the income court hearing then when I sent their response back saying I meet the income very well and way above threshold they replied saying it was there error and the application was in a queue. 

Stay strong


----------



## Pannyann

MP contacted me today to give me an update she was not impressed with Sheffield so has gone to the Imigration minister direct to discuss the application. She is going to get back to me in the next few days. 

She stated it was good to be made aware of the length of time applications are taking. 

So I've just got to wait for her to get back to me. 

I really hope we all hear soon from Sheffield with decisions


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> MP contacted me today to give me an update she was not impressed with Sheffield so has gone to the Imigration minister direct to discuss the application. She is going to get back to me in the next few days.
> 
> She stated it was good to be made aware of the length of time applications are taking.
> 
> So I've just got to wait for her to get back to me.
> 
> I really hope we all hear soon from Sheffield with decisions


It sounds positive at any rate Panny 

Good luck with that and I'm sure you will keep us posted op2:

p.s It's not just Sheffield


----------



## suziechew

Pannyann said:


> There info isn't always very accurate. They told me that my application was on hold pending the income court hearing then when I sent their response back saying I meet the income very well and way above threshold they replied saying it was there error and the application was in a queue.
> 
> Stay strong


thanks ,im applying under exemption ,and i more than meet the maintenance required ,they have everything they need to calculate the formula for a couple and two children , A-B>C ,bank statements ,pay slips,p60,benefit letters ,mortgage details, council tax,land registry in my name ,value of my house ,share portfoilo.

if it fails ill go back to plan A and just sell my house in order to meet the savings ,it may take another year or so ,but i wont let anyone dictate to me who i can or can't marry been living apart over 4 years now ,whats another year in the grand scheme of things .

if thats fails my fiance will knock me out like Mr T and wake me up in the states ,i have issues with travel , so would be only way to get me there


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> MP contacted me today to give me an update she was not impressed with Sheffield so has gone to the Imigration minister direct to discuss the application. She is going to get back to me in the next few days.
> 
> She stated it was good to be made aware of the length of time applications are taking.
> 
> So I've just got to wait for her to get back to me.
> 
> I really hope we all hear soon from Sheffield with decisions


That's great, that's exactly the kind of reaction we want to hear from MP's!
My fiance's MP told him that they've been getting a lot of these complaints; hopefully that means something will change.
I really hope that means your husband will be with you soon. No one should be alone when they're dealing with serious health issues.


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> It sounds positive at any rate Panny
> 
> Good luck with that and I'm sure you will keep us posted op2:
> 
> p.s It's not just Sheffield


Thanks I know it's not just Sheffield I was maybe not clear I meant with their reply to me


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> MP contacted me today to give me an update she was not impressed with Sheffield so has gone to the Imigration minister direct to discuss the application. She is going to get back to me in the next few days. She stated it was good to be made aware of the length of time applications are taking. So I've just got to wait for her to get back to me. I really hope we all hear soon from Sheffield with decisions


Not long now....


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> thanks ,im applying under exemption ,and i more than meet the maintenance required ,they have everything they need to calculate the formula for a couple and two children , A-B>C ,bank statements ,pay slips,p60,benefit letters ,mortgage details, council tax,land registry in my name ,value of my house ,share portfoilo.
> 
> if it fails ill go back to plan A and just sell my house in order to meet the savings ,it may take another year or so ,but i wont let anyone dictate to me who i can or can't marry been living apart over 4 years now ,whats another year in the grand scheme of things .
> 
> if thats fails my fiance will knock me out like Mr T and wake me up in the states ,i have issues with travel , so would be only way to get me there


You made me laugh with the Mr T knock out. It's so horrible that you've been left uncertain of the application of your partners son. I'm sure Sheffield have it did you have to send in more docs for him maybe it's just not updated on UKVI system 

Hopefully you will hear soon


----------



## hightensionwire

I just went to check the visa processing times on the UKBA website, guess what it says now? 
"Service temporarily unavailable."
Guess they've just given up on that.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Not long now....


I pray so all my medical treatment starts Friday. She wrote a good email so hopefully she will get an answer soon. 

Hopefully this will highlight some issues my email which she has forwarded had quite frank points in it about nigerians and the fact that not all are bad. 

Not long till you see your hubby I really hope you get to go back with him.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I just went to check the visa processing times on the UKBA website, guess what it says now?
> "Service temporarily unavailable."
> Guess they've just given up on that.


I tried it earlier and was suprised that it hasn't been fixed, I hope it updates soon I'm interested to see what the figures say. 

You have not had any email replies yet?


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> I tried it earlier and was suprised that it hasn't been fixed, I hope it updates soon I'm interested to see what the figures say.
> 
> You have not had any email replies yet?


Just the one from my fiance's MP saying that they'd have their team contact Sheffield; nothing aside from that.


----------



## KCambs

Knocking back a few beers after today's developments .

Hoping my wife can pick her passport up Thursday or Friday and I will make sure she is on the next effin' flight .

I haven't seen her in 3 months. I know this isn't much compared to some of you guys but I still understand what you are all going through. Hurry up Sheffield!


----------



## Hertsfem

hightensionwire said:


> I just went to check the visa processing times on the UKBA website, guess what it says now?
> "Service temporarily unavailable."
> Guess they've just given up on that.


It's been like that since Thursday


----------



## hightensionwire

Hertsfem said:


> It's been like that since Thursday


Eeeesh.
What are they even doing over there?!


----------



## Hertsfem

hightensionwire said:


> Eeeesh.
> What are they even doing over there?!


I'm beginning to wonder that myself! We were hoping to get the June processing times but it's now almost end of July. 

It does'nt help that Teleperformance have not updated since biometrics either, despite being emailed twice. Fist time they said they would reply within 3 working days haha that was a joke


----------



## shan2218

Pannyann said:


> I tried it earlier and was suprised that it hasn't been fixed, I hope it updates soon I'm interested to see what the figures say.


I think they are getting some of the priority applications out super quick first to boost up the time frames they post, to even out the ones that are taking 12-16+ weeks  That's my opinion.


----------



## Pallykin

hightensionwire said:


> I just went to check the visa processing times on the UKBA website, guess what it says now?
> "Service temporarily unavailable."
> Guess they've just given up on that.


When they do update it, it's going to be embarrassing... And the cat will be out of the bag. I hope the press gets wind of this and goes to town.


----------



## hightensionwire

Pallykin said:


> When they do update it, it's going to be embarrassing... And the cat will be out of the bag. I hope the press gets wind of this and goes to town.


I'm gonna have to agree with shan2218, I think they'll fake the processing times to make it look like they're doing better than they are... However the MP's are receiving a lot of complaints, and that might put a nail in their coffin, so to speak.


----------



## peuapeu

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Fiance (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): July 24, 2014
Date biometrics taken: July 29 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none given
Date your visa was received:


----------



## shan2218

hightensionwire said:


> I'm gonna have to agree with shan2218, I think they'll fake the processing times to make it look like they're doing better than they are... However the MP's are receiving a lot of complaints, and that might put a nail in their coffin, so to speak.


Yeah, exactly. One takes 2 weeks, another 16 weeks...we'll just say average of 2 months.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Just the one from my fiance's MP saying that they'd have their team contact Sheffield; nothing aside from that.


Really hope you hear soon


----------



## Pannyann

KCambs said:


> Knocking back a few beers after today's developments .
> 
> Hoping my wife can pick her passport up Thursday or Friday and I will make sure she is on the next effin' flight .
> 
> I haven't seen her in 3 months. I know this isn't much compared to some of you guys but I still understand what you are all going through. Hurry up Sheffield!


No more man cave for you!! Congrats


----------



## suziechew

hightensionwire said:


> That's great, that's exactly the kind of reaction we want to hear from MP's!
> My fiance's MP told him that they've been getting a lot of these complaints; hopefully that means something will change.
> I really hope that means your husband will be with you soon. No one should be alone when they're dealing with serious health issues.


ive just written to my MP ,im really not happy !


----------



## salix

KCambs said:


> Knocking back a few beers after today's developments .
> 
> Hoping my wife can pick her passport up Thursday or Friday and I will make sure she is on the next effin' flight .
> 
> I haven't seen her in 3 months. I know this isn't much compared to some of you guys but I still understand what you are all going through. Hurry up Sheffield!


Congratulations KC! Enjoy your reunion!

I haven't seen my fiancé, it will be four months tomorrow 

But I'm going for a visit a week from Friday, so as long as I can get past the IO, we can rectify the situation.  We can't file for the visa at least until after October or when I am next back in the US from my visit.

So I just keep reading everyone's posts, learning and planning.


----------



## peuapeu

Congrats to all that have received positive responses to concerns and/or their visa approvals so far this week. Lets hope for more good news before the end of the week. I am just beginning this process, having sent off my application to John. He will add in his bit and have it sent on up to Sheffield. Fingers crossed


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> I pray so all my medical treatment starts Friday. She wrote a good email so hopefully she will get an answer soon. Hopefully this will highlight some issues my email which she has forwarded had quite frank points in it about nigerians and the fact that not all are bad. Not long till you see your hubby I really hope you get to go back with him.


I hope sooo too, just excited I get to see him... I can't wait... 4 long months.... But am glad for you, hopefully they crack open the vault non priority applications have been stuck in with your case and rain visas on all of us.lol...


----------



## Hertsfem

salix said:


> Congratulations KC! Enjoy your reunion!
> 
> I haven't seen my fiancé, it will be four months tomorrow
> 
> But I'm going for a visit a week from Friday, so as long as I can get past the IO, we can rectify the situation.  We can't file for the visa at least until after October or when I am next back in the US from my visit.
> 
> So I just keep reading everyone's posts, learning and planning.


You can't go wrong with reading, learning and planning 

Good luck


----------



## Tmw

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): July 22, 2014
Date biometrics taken: July 25, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 28, 2014
Acknowledgement email and confirmation priority processing has started: July 29, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none given
Date your visa was received:


----------



## meddyna

I hope and pray everyone waiting to be with their love ones get more decision emails from Sheffield today...all the best....


----------



## KCambs

Just got to work guys and my wife showed me this message from Teleperformance:

"Dear Applicant,

Please be informed that your passport has been returned and is ready for collection at the UK Visa Application Centre."

She is literally leaving her front door now to go and pick it up. My stomach is in knots and that's not from last night's beers.


----------



## ShevOiOi

I've written to my MP using a template similar to the one kierbrooks provided. Hopefully he does something about it.


----------



## stevi_shea

I sent an email back to Sheffield with my requested documents but I didn't receive the automated message back that always comes through when you send them an email. Has this happened to anyone else? I am just scared because it was a large file maybe they didn't receive it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hybr!d

Hi there, are there any Russians waiting?

My wife applied nearly 4 weeks ago, she has been reading on ru forums that some girls have been getting theirs in 4-6 weeks rather than 10 average. Seems things have speeded up? 

Dave.


----------



## D2K77

stevi_shea said:


> I sent an email back to Sheffield with my requested documents but I didn't receive the automated message back that always comes through when you send them an email. Has this happened to anyone else? I am just scared because it was a large file maybe they didn't receive it?
> 
> Thanks!


No I didn't get an email when I sent more documents a few weeks ago.

I got a question! I received an email last week that my visa will be despatched shortly and that Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days.

This was a week ago now I got the email and I thought I would get another email saying I can collect it. Do you guys think I can go to the center to collect my passport?


----------



## KCambs

Hybr!d said:


> Hi there, are there any Russians waiting?
> 
> My wife applied nearly 4 weeks ago, she has been reading on ru forums that some girls have been getting theirs in 4-6 weeks rather than 10 average. Seems things have speeded up?
> 
> Dave.


My wife just picked up her passport from Teleperformance in Moscow with a shiny new spouse visa stuck inside.

Here is my final timeline:

Country applying from: Russian Federation
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 11th June
Date biometrics taken: 20th June
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 23rd June
Office location processing your visa: Moscow Consulate
Projected timeline given: Up to 3 months
Date e-mail confirming completion of application: 29th July
Date your visa was received: 30th July

I've just bought her a flight for Sunday. From the time of handing her documents to the time of her getting her visa back was exactly 40 calender days. 

Huge relief!

Good luck to those still waiting. I will stick around because now I need to research things like Shengen zone visas for non-EEA spouses when we go on holiday, and the inevitable ILR!


----------



## Hybr!d

KCambs said:


> My wife just picked up her passport from Teleperformance in Moscow with a shiny new spouse visa stuck inside.
> 
> Here is my final timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: Russian Federation
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 11th June
> Date biometrics taken: 20th June
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: 23rd June
> Office location processing your visa: Moscow Consulate
> Projected timeline given: Up to 3 months
> Date e-mail confirming completion of application: 29th July
> Date your visa was received: 30th July
> 
> I've just bought her a flight for Sunday. From the time of handing her documents to the time of her getting her visa back was exactly 40 calender days.
> 
> Huge relief!
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting. I will stick around because now I need to research things like Shengen zone visas for non-EEA spouses when we go on holiday, and the inevitable ILR!


Congrats! Thanks for replying.


----------



## EddieBrewer

After months of gathering all the evidence and paperwork for my fiancee she recieved an email yesterday confirming that it had reached Sheffield. So relieved and hope the wait isn't too long 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Fiance (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): July 22, 2014
Date biometrics taken: July 24, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 28, 2014
Acknowledgement email and confirmation priority processing has started: July 29, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none given
Date your visa was received:


----------



## bluazn

Current timeline of my wife's application:

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse (Wife) Visa (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online, 14th June 2014
Date biometrics taken: 17th June 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Probably around 24th June (I sent them an email 4 days after my wife submitted the documents and they have confirmed they have received the documents)
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 3 months
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Freetofly

Freetofly said:


> Did it look like this?
> 
> _"Home Office - International Operations & Visas | Sheffield Visa Section |
> 
> This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply.
> 
> Thank you emailing the Sheffield Visa Section. We will provide a substantive response to all emails within 20 working days but please note we will only reply if your email relates to a Sheffield Visa Section case. Please read carefully the information below. If your application does not relate to one of the application types listed, your email will not be replied to or forwarded.
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section Application Categories
> 
> Please note the Sheffield Visa Section currently only deals with settlement applications lodged in:
> 
> · The United States of America
> 
> · Canada and
> 
> · Nigeria
> 
> The Visa Section in Sheffield also processes all applications made at the Lekki VAC in Lagos, Nigeria.
> 
> Important note: Emails regarding any other categories or countries should be addressed to the Visa Section to which you have applied.
> 
> Processing Times at Sheffield Visa Section
> Published service standards for processing UK visa settlement applications are:
> 
> · To process 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date (Note that we define 1 week as 5 working days).
> 
> Published service standards for processing ECS1 applications are:
> 
> · To process 90 per cent of ECS1 applications within 3 weeks of the application date, 98 per cent within 6 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 12 weeks of the application date (Note that we define 1 week as 5 working days).
> 
> Priority Service
> 
> If you have applied in a country that offers this service and have paid the additional priority service fee, your visa application will be placed at the front of the queue once received by the Home Office, to commence processing ahead of other non priority visa applications. Unfortunately, we cannot guarantee turnaround times for priority applications.
> 
> Important note: The purchasing of this service does not imply or in any way guarantee that you will be successful in your visa application. All visa applicants must meet the requirements of the UK immigration rules.
> 
> Status update requests will not be replied to if your case remains within the above specified timescales unless there are compelling or compassionate circumstances which warrant our immediate attention (examples include the serious illness or death of a family member). Applicants are reminded that the Home Office advises against the making of all travel arrangements until your visa application has been concluded.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section
> Home Office
> This is an automated e-mail. Please do not reply."_


Still haven't gotten a reply on if they moved me to Priority. We upgraded July 20.


----------



## Pannyann

:boink:


KCambs said:


> My wife just picked up her passport from Teleperformance in Moscow with a shiny new spouse visa stuck inside.
> 
> Here is my final timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: Russian Federation
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 11th June
> Date biometrics taken: 20th June
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: 23rd June
> Office location processing your visa: Moscow Consulate
> Projected timeline given: Up to 3 months
> Date e-mail confirming completion of application: 29th July
> Date your visa was received: 30th July
> 
> I've just bought her a flight for Sunday. From the time of handing her documents to the time of her getting her visa back was exactly 40 calender days.
> 
> Huge relief!
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting. I will stick around because now I need to research things like Shengen zone visas for non-EEA spouses when we go on holiday, and the inevitable ILR!


Congrats that's great news


----------



## Pannyann

I've just emailed Sheffield and I was harsh 17 weeks 77 working days! Tomorrow is the last day of July it was start of April we did online app and biometrics documents reached Sheffield on 10 April. I don't even expect a reply as I haven't heard back from last week email. 

I see the visa processing site is still not working.


----------



## meganf0412

So far this is our visa timeline:

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse (Wife) Visa (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online January 9th 2014
Date biometrics taken: January 10th 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sometime in the week of January 20th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: ?
Date your visa was received: Waiting

Here's our back story and in turn my question to all of you:

We were denied our visa because of the income requirement. Basically my husband had made a little over the 18,600 minimum (probably about 19,200 with overtime etc...) and because they did not count his last portion of overtime they told us we were 193 pounds short of meeting the requirement. We immediately got a lawyer and appealed in February. In early March I received a letter saying that we would hear about a court date any time after July 28th. 

Given the recent court ruling stating that the 18,600 is in fact legal, I have been increasingly worried about appealing and have been considering just canceling the appeal and reapplying. Almost 2 months ago my husband got a better job and a pay increase which would mean in November we can reapply using 6 months from his new job and 6 months from his old job (as you have to be in the job 6 months before they count it).

We have a lawyer who could make sure everything in our fresh application was 100% etc... so I guess my question is this: Do we go ahead and cancel the appeal? I'm willing to pay the fee again for reapplying (and the priority rate) because really I'm just at the point where I need this to be over.

I guess I'm just looking for advise from anyone who has had a similar situation.

Thank you all!


----------



## Freetofly

Pannyann said:


> I've just emailed Sheffield and I was harsh 17 weeks 77 working days! Tomorrow is the last day of July it was start of April we did online app and biometrics documents reached Sheffield on 10 April. I don't even expect a reply as I haven't heard back from last week email.
> 
> I see the visa processing site is still not working.


I noticed that as well about the website. I hope you hear something, anything soon! :ranger:


----------



## meddyna

its so crazy...mine is 72 working days today....i sent them a mail too...see their reply below....



Dear Ms Medinat 

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the status of your
application to come to the UK.

I have tracked the status of your application and found that it is waiting
to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer. We will contact you once a
decision has been made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your
application.

Each application is subject to an individual assessment and processing
times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient and wait for
the processing to be completed.

You can check how long you will have to wait for a decision on your visa
application in your country (if you applied from outside the UK) by
entering your details at the following link:
https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times

However, please note that actual processing times may vary depending on a
range of factors.

We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days.

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
appropriate country, click next and then select “E-Mail form” and
complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.

Kind regards,

Bernadette

UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service

We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the
service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for
improvements.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/KW2PKWF

Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## August2014

My visa arrived today!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 11
Date biometrics taken: June 25 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 3
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
'Decision has been made' email and FedEx tracking # given: July 28th
Date your visa was received: July 30th

Thanks to everyone on this forum for your help. I was able to get my documentation in order thanks to all the questions and answers. I know everyone's application is different but here are some particulars of my application that might be of interest in you are in the same situation:

1) They did not ask for any supporting documentation for my declared monthly salary.
2) I have a spent DUI conviction that I declared on the application. I could not find any supporting documentation and even the courts were of no help in obtaining documentation. I did include a half page statement detailing the arrest, conviction, and punishment with my regrets and lessons learnt.

Once again, Thanks! I wish you all the best of luck and hope Sheffield picks up the pace!


----------



## Pannyann

August2014 said:


> My visa arrived today!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 11
> Date biometrics taken: June 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 3
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> 'Decision has been made' email and FedEx tracking # given: July 28th
> Date your visa was received: July 30th
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for your help. I was able to get my documentation in order thanks to all the questions and answers. I know everyone's application is different but here are some particulars of my application that might be of interest in you are in the same situation:
> 
> 1) They did not ask for any supporting documentation for my declared monthly salary.
> 2) I have a spent DUI conviction that I declared on the application. I could not find any supporting documentation and even the courts were of no help in obtaining documentation. I did include a half page statement detailing the arrest, conviction, and punishment with my regrets and lessons learnt.
> 
> Once again, Thanks! I wish you all the best of luck and hope Sheffield picks up the pace!


Congrats good news on getting your visa


----------



## Pannyann

Freetofly said:


> I noticed that as well about the website. I hope you hear something, anything soon! :ranger:


Thanks I think they will keep it offline as the figures are so bad


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> its so crazy...mine is 72 working days today....i sent them a mail too...see their reply below....
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ms Medinat
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the status of your
> application to come to the UK.
> 
> I have tracked the status of your application and found that it is waiting
> to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer. We will contact you once a
> decision has been made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your
> application.
> 
> Each application is subject to an individual assessment and processing
> times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient and wait for
> the processing to be completed.
> 
> You can check how long you will have to wait for a decision on your visa
> application in your country (if you applied from outside the UK) by
> entering your details at the following link:
> https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times
> 
> However, please note that actual processing times may vary depending on a
> range of factors.
> 
> We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
> will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
> 6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
> and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
> date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
> Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days.
> 
> For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
> refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
> appropriate country, click next and then select “E-Mail form” and
> complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Bernadette
> 
> UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service
> 
> We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the
> service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for
> improvements.
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/KW2PKWF
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time.


Thanks for postin I know our timelines are very close 

I just can't believe it August on Friday and we still are waiting 

Hopefully we hear soon


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> ive just written to my MP ,im really not happy !


Good for you I hope you hear soon. 

Stay strong


----------



## abci

Pennyann, I understand how u feel, and Sheffield ought to have considered your situation and urgently process you & your hubby's application.
From my observation on some application made in Nigeria, Sheffield seem to make quick decision for those applicants they refuse visa. I noticed that from 2 applicants that submitted in Nigeria, they got their application processed within 2 months, and they were both refused.
Here we are over 4 months and still waiting for a decision.. though I pray at last it will be good news.
though its difficult but let's just keep being strong, hopefully our application is currently being assessed or already completed, as they often wont send out decision email to those application made in Nigeria.


----------



## Siclhu_

I just got my VISA!!!! We are so happy with my partner!!! After 7 months of not seeing each other!!!

TIMELINE

Applied online: 23rd April
Biometrics: 14th May
Confirmation Email (documents arrived arrived and was being processed): 2 July
Email decision has been made: 25th July
Visa: Arrived 30th July

Happy...planning to book a flight now!!!

Thanks everyone for your support and encouragement!!! I hope this week many of you get positive replies as well!!! Keep believing and hoping...it's not easy, but answer is on the way!!!

Besos


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> Pennyann, I understand how u feel, and Sheffield ought to have considered your situation and urgently process you & your hubby's application.
> From my observation on some application made in Nigeria, Sheffield seem to make quick decision for those applicants they refuse visa. I noticed that from 2 applicants that submitted in Nigeria, they got their application processed within 2 months, and they were both refused.
> Here we are over 4 months and still waiting for a decision.. though I pray at last it will be good news.
> though its difficult but let's just keep being strong, hopefully our application is currently being assessed or already completed, as they often wont send out decision email to those application made in Nigeria.


I pray so it's just getting tiresome now. I hope we all get good news soon. I've seen one person turned down since we applied so I hope I'm going to be successful but you can never tell until you see that shiny visa.


----------



## Pannyann

Siclhu_ said:


> I just got my VISA!!!! We are so happy with my partner!!! After 7 months of not seeing each other!!!
> 
> TIMELINE
> 
> Applied online: 23rd April
> Biometrics: 14th May
> Confirmation Email (documents arrived arrived and was being processed): 2 July
> Email decision has been made: 25th July
> Visa: Arrived 30th July
> 
> Happy...planning to book a flight now!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and encouragement!!! I hope this week many of you get positive replies as well!!! Keep believing and hoping...it's not easy, but answer is on the way!!!
> 
> Besos


Congrats am so happy for you. Have a safe flight and a happy reunion.:yo:


----------



## Siclhu_

Pannyann said:


> Congrats am so happy for you. Have a safe flight and a happy reunion.:yo:


Thanks Pannyann...I have been praying for you for many days now...and many other people here in this forum!

I trust you'll hear back from Sheffield anytime now!!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

Siclhu_ said:


> Thanks Pannyann...I have been praying for you for many days now...and many other people here in this forum!
> 
> I trust you'll hear back from Sheffield anytime now!!
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


I keep on hoping and praying. One day it's going to be my turn to get that email

Congrats again


----------



## abci

Pannyann said:


> I pray so it's just getting tiresome now. I hope we all get good news soon. I've seen one person turned down since we applied so I hope I'm going to be successful but you can never tell until you see that shiny visa.



Yes, lets hope for good news. Going by my analysis I believe that those application made in Nigeria for over 2 months & still waiting will be successful, though you are right we can't tell yet.. 

Good luck to all of us still waiting.


----------



## Lilienmeer

August2014 said:


> My visa arrived today!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 11
> Date biometrics taken: June 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 3
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> 'Decision has been made' email and FedEx tracking # given: July 28th
> Date your visa was received: July 30th
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for your help. I was able to get my documentation in order thanks to all the questions and answers. I know everyone's application is different but here are some particulars of my application that might be of interest in you are in the same situation:
> 
> 1) They did not ask for any supporting documentation for my declared monthly salary.
> 2) I have a spent DUI conviction that I declared on the application. I could not find any supporting documentation and even the courts were of no help in obtaining documentation. I did include a half page statement detailing the arrest, conviction, and punishment with my regrets and lessons learnt.
> 
> Once again, Thanks! I wish you all the best of luck and hope Sheffield picks up the pace!


Firstly, congrats on the visa.

Can I please clarify - did you merely declare your income and provide no supporting financial documents as proof of income?


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> Yes, lets hope for good news. Going by my analysis I believe that those application made in Nigeria for over 2 months & still waiting will be successful, though you are right we can't tell yet..
> 
> Good luck to all of us still waiting.


I pray so i would love for all of us To hear at once


----------



## vtor41

28 working days since my application was confirmed on June 21st. Spouse priority. Happy to see some of you are having such a quick turn around, really glad you'll reunite with your families. but stressed about mine because they are taking longer than others, and I would love to be with my husband already. Anyone has an idea about how the processed is sequenced once the application is confirmed? Just curious.


----------



## suziechew

Freetofly said:


> Still haven't gotten a reply on if they moved me to Priority. We upgraded July 20.


hopefully this might help ,this is who i email about our application ,i have gotton a reply the next day ,hopefully you will too :fingerscrossed:

https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk 

you just put in your details and a 500 word query and they get back to you the next day ...and they did !!! none of that 20 day stuff  :nerd:


----------



## suziechew

vtor41 said:


> 28 working days since my application was confirmed on June 21st. Spouse priority. Happy to see some of you are having such a quick turn around, really glad you'll reunite with your families. but stressed about mine because they are taking longer than others, and I would love to be with my husband already. Anyone has an idea about how the processed is sequenced once the application is confirmed? Just curious.


im at 41 working days priority fiance visa ,and as to how it all works "god only knows" there is no logical explanation as to how sheffield work ,well none that i can find


----------



## suziechew

Pannyann said:


> Good for you I hope you hear soon.
> 
> Stay strong


thanks Pannyann and i heard back from my mp this morning and he is going to look into it ,also a another reply from sheffield 


>
>
> Dear XXXXX XXXXXX
>
> Thank you again for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International
> enquiry service.
>
> We would like to help to escalate your case further. However, we will need
> your both below details:
>
> 1. Your both full names
> 2. Your both GWF Number and Date of Birth
> 3. Your Nationality and Passport numbers
> 4. Type of Visa that you applied
> 5. Biometric taken date
> 6. Visa application centre address
>
> We hope that this has answered your query. You can E-Mail us back with your
> details by visiting the following link
> (https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/), select appropriate country,
> click next and then select ‘E-Mail form’ and complete as instructed. We
> will aim to come back to you within 1 day
>
> Kind regards,

is this progress ?? who knows ,but i do feel alot better today ,i really just want an answer ,and i feel closer to getting one ..HOPEFULLY ..i hope you have some joy soon ,i really feel for you,so long with no word ,im surprised you are not climbing walls .
willing happy thoughts to you ,in the days to come ,with you medical x
>


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> thanks Pannyann and i heard back from my mp this morning and he is going to look into it ,also a another reply from sheffield
> 
> 
> >
> >
> > Dear XXXXX XXXXXX
> >
> > Thank you again for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International
> > enquiry service.
> >
> > We would like to help to escalate your case further. However, we will need
> > your both below details:
> >
> > 1. Your both full names
> > 2. Your both GWF Number and Date of Birth
> > 3. Your Nationality and Passport numbers
> > 4. Type of Visa that you applied
> > 5. Biometric taken date
> > 6. Visa application centre address
> >
> > We hope that this has answered your query. You can E-Mail us back with your
> > details by visiting the following link
> > (https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/), select appropriate country,
> > click next and then select ‘E-Mail form’ and complete as instructed. We
> > will aim to come back to you within 1 day
> >
> > Kind regards,
> 
> is this progress ?? who knows ,but i do feel alot better today ,i really just want an answer ,and i feel closer to getting one ..HOPEFULLY ..i hope you have some joy soon ,i really feel for you,so long with no word ,im surprised you are not climbing walls .
> willing happy thoughts to you ,in the days to come ,with you medical x
> >


Thank you i feel like climbing the walls most days but am banging my head against sheffields wall with no response I know the MP your talking about he will fight like mine I know him and he's he's good. Will be good when they together next and share the same story over a pasty. 

Hope they trace your application soon 

Good luck


----------



## ERAYLANKESTER

Country Applied from: USA
Visa Requested: Marriage Settlement (Fiance)
Application Type: Priority
Online Submission: 7th July
Biometrics: 10th July
Documents Received in Sheffield: 14th July
Confirmation of receipt & priority: 15th July
Decision made email: 29th July (10 business days)
Documents received: ETA 31 July

Fingers crossed...gulp


----------



## August2014

Lilienmeer said:


> Firstly, congrats on the visa.
> 
> Can I please clarify - did you merely declare your income and provide no supporting financial documents as proof of income?


Yes. However, just to clarify... I'm talking about myself the applicant. For my sponsor we had six months of past pay stubs, bank statements, and salary letter for her job in the US and her offer letter for job in the UK she already started shortly after I applied.

For me the applicant I declared my monthly salary and place of employment in the US but did not provide supporting documentation for either.

I only brought it up because some applicants on this forum were asked for documentation about their monthly salary (even though the common consensus is that it doesn't matter in the decision making process)


----------



## vtor41

suziechew said:


> hopefully this might help ,this is who i email about our application ,i have gotton a reply the next day ,hopefully you will too :fingerscrossed:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk
> 
> you just put in your details and a 500 word query and they get back to you the next day ...and they did !!! none of that 20 day stuff  :nerd:


Thank you, yes I used that service already, twice. First time I found out that my application was on hold pending further enquiry. I forwarded that reply to Sheffield, to which mr. P.eyre responded within 24 hours saying that because I am relocating to the Isle of Man, they also send them a referral to ok the visa. I contacted the isle of man immigration office, and they said that they had already replied to Sheffield and did not see any problems with my application. Now the status is on decision not yet made. If they do not need anything else from me, and they already received the further information they were asking about, why is it not processed already? It seems that there are queues within queues, and nothing gets finished. It is fantastic for the applicants and makes everyone happy to know things are moving when you see someone posting a 10 business day turn around. But it also worries the other applicants that also paid for the priority service and still without a decision, or information of why is taking longer. Ahhhh....venting over. Thank you.


----------



## vtor41

vtor41 said:


> Thank you, yes I used that service already, twice. First time I found out that my application was on hold pending further enquiry. I forwarded that reply to Sheffield, to which mr. P.eyre responded within 24 hours saying that because I am relocating to the Isle of Man, they also send them a referral to ok the visa. I contacted the isle of man immigration office, and they said that they had already replied to Sheffield and did not see any problems with my application. Now the status is on decision not yet made. If they do not need anything else from me, and they already received the further information they were asking about, why is it not processed already? It seems that there are queues within queues, and nothing gets finished. It is fantastic for the applicants and makes everyone happy to know things are moving when you see someone posting a 10 business day turn around. But it also worries the other applicants that also paid for the priority service and still without a decision, or information of why is taking longer. Ahhhh....venting over. Thank you.


To this I will add, there have to be some factors that separate one app from the other and make one quicker and other slower, probably the option of how the income requirement is met on appendix 2? Nationality? Language requirements? Opinions?


----------



## jaclyn

Hey guys, I've been following this board for a while, only posted once a while ago. I'm applying for a settlement visa (non-priority) from Canada and have just reached week 13 with no response yet. I'm intended to start a teaching position in London in September (and of course I'm missing my s/o like crazy!) so crossing my fingers along with the rest of you who have been patiently waiting! Just thought posting my wait might help someone else in the same situation, as it doesn't seem like there are too many of us from Canada. Good luck everyone, I've been crossing my fingers for all of you for a while!


----------



## Hertsfem

vtor41 said:


> To this I will add, there have to be some factors that separate one app from the other and make one quicker and other slower, probably the option of how the income requirement is met on appendix 2? Nationality? Language requirements? Opinions?


Would'nt that be discrimination?


----------



## Lilienmeer

August2014 said:


> Yes. However, just to clarify... I'm talking about myself the applicant. For my sponsor we had six months of past pay stubs, bank statements, and salary letter for her job in the US and her offer letter for job in the UK she already started shortly after I applied.
> 
> For me the applicant I declared my monthly salary and place of employment in the US but did not provide supporting documentation for either.
> 
> I only brought it up because some applicants on this forum were asked for documentation about their monthly salary (even though the common consensus is that it doesn't matter in the decision making process)


Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Pallykin

Hertsfem said:


> Would'nt that be discrimination?


Discriminating is exactly what they are doing, and allowed to do...

That said, an application with no English or TB requirement, with cash savings in one account quickly verified, and the most straightforward accommodation imaginable (perhaps couple living alone in sponsor's owned property?) might require less time for checks and scrutiny and therefore get approved more quickly. 

I do wonder about the applications being approved in ten days and the sudden promise of email response in one business day. My fingers (thumbs!) are crossed that things are about to get better.


----------



## prairierose

*Canadian waiting too*



jaclyn said:


> Hey guys, I've been following this board for a while, only posted once a while ago. I'm applying for a settlement visa (non-priority) from Canada and have just reached week 13 with no response yet. I'm intended to start a teaching position in London in September (and of course I'm missing my s/o like crazy!) so crossing my fingers along with the rest of you who have been patiently waiting! Just thought posting my wait might help someone else in the same situation, as it doesn't seem like there are too many of us from Canada. Good luck everyone, I've been crossing my fingers for all of you for a while!


I have applied for a non-priority settlement visa also and have reached week 15 (or 74 working days). My days of patiently waiting have passed but I try not to let it get me down. Good luck to you and all of us in this situation!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

abci said:


> Pennyann, I understand how u feel, and Sheffield ought to have considered your situation and urgently process you & your hubby's application.
> From my observation on some application made in Nigeria, Sheffield seem to make quick decision for those applicants they refuse visa. I noticed that from 2 applicants that submitted in Nigeria, they got their application processed within 2 months, and they were both refused.
> Here we are over 4 months and still waiting for a decision.. though I pray at last it will be good news.
> though its difficult but let's just keep being strong, hopefully our application is currently being assessed or already completed, as they often wont send out decision email to those application made in Nigeria.


6 months is still a comparatively short length of time for a decision on your visa... if I recall correctly, it took my friends more than 6 months to get from Canada to the US on a Fiancé(e) visa back in 2007/2008 (the sponsor is a lawyer and her husband is independently wealthy retired guy)... heck, you're looking at waits up to _four times the UK length_ for a decision about getting into Canada from some parts of Africa (if applying from the UK, the wait is just under _one year_... if you were applying from Singapore or Pakistan, you're looking at just under _*3* years_)... and that's _after_ an initial 55 business day (3 months) wait to get the sponsor's part of the application process adjudicated. 

If you are sponsoring parents/grandparents to get into Canada, the wait for the sponsor's part of the application process to be looked at for those applications is currently sitting at 4 years 1 month.

There is no priority process for anyone.


I know that it's hard to have to wait and be separated from your loved ones, but the UKBA are doing the best they can with the resources that they have and, when compared to other countries, they're putting up some good turn around time figures.


----------



## hightensionwire

vtor41 said:


> To this I will add, there have to be some factors that separate one app from the other and make one quicker and other slower, probably the option of how the income requirement is met on appendix 2? Nationality? Language requirements? Opinions?


I don't really think that the second two have much to do with it. I know that sometimes how you meet the Appendix 2 can throw a wrench in the works, but I don't entirely think that the second two matter so much. There are some countries that they scrutinize more closely, certainly, but it really just seems like the nonpriority pile is just a lump that they draw randomly from every 16 weeks or so.
For example, my application went in, in late March and my documents were received in the beginning of April. I met the financial requirements through my fiance's salary, I'm from the US, and I speak English as a native language and have three collegiate degrees that were taught in English (two of the ways you can meet the language requirements). 
The immigration lawyers my fiance works with always tell him "Don't worry, she's a college educated American, she'll get approved," but here I am, still sitting here waiting for it, some absurd amount of weeks later. So again, I think that has little to do with it right now. 
People that have been married for a long time, that have children, that have long term positions with higher wages are the ones that get through more quickly, because their applications are more straight forward. It also seems to depend on where exactly your documents are being processed; more than where you yourself are from.


----------



## Pannyann

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> 6 months is still a comparatively short length of time for a decision on your visa... if I recall correctly, it took my friends more than 6 months to get from Canada to the US on a Fiancé(e) visa back in 2007/2008 (the sponsor is a lawyer and her husband is independently wealthy retired guy)... heck, you're looking at waits up to _four times the UK length_ for a decision about getting into Canada from some parts of Africa (if applying from the UK, the wait is just under _one year_... if you were applying from Singapore or Pakistan, you're looking at just under _*3* years_)... and that's _after_ an initial 55 business day (3 months) wait to get the sponsor's part of the application process adjudicated.
> 
> If you are sponsoring parents/grandparents to get into Canada, the wait for the sponsor's part of the application process to be looked at for those applications is currently sitting at 4 years 1 month.
> 
> There is no priority process for anyone.
> 
> 
> I know that it's hard to have to wait and be separated from your loved ones, but the UKBA are doing the best they can with the resources that they have and, when compared to other countries, they're putting up some good turn around time figures.


I appreciate what your saying and in normal circumstances you've just got to wait it out. They have processed some non priority 2 months after many of us applied and they state it's done in strict date order. Everybody has reasons and issues in their life but when time is something your not sure how much you've got everyday is precious. 

I just wish they would communicate more effectively. At the end of the day I know they will do it in their time but I still think its wrong they don't even acknowlege when they receive an african applicant. 

Anyway that's just how it is so it's just a waiting game.


----------



## Pannyann

jaclyn said:


> Hey guys, I've been following this board for a while, only posted once a while ago. I'm applying for a settlement visa (non-priority) from Canada and have just reached week 13 with no response yet. I'm intended to start a teaching position in London in September (and of course I'm missing my s/o like crazy!) so crossing my fingers along with the rest of you who have been patiently waiting! Just thought posting my wait might help someone else in the same situation, as it doesn't seem like there are too many of us from Canada. Good luck everyone, I've been crossing my fingers for all of you for a while!


I hope you hear soon and in time for September.


----------



## Pannyann

Pallykin said:


> Discriminating is exactly what they are doing, and allowed to do...
> 
> That said, an application with no English or TB requirement, with cash savings in one account quickly verified, and the most straightforward accommodation imaginable (perhaps couple living alone in sponsor's owned property?) might require less time for checks and scrutiny and therefore get approved more quickly.
> 
> I do wonder about the applications being approved in ten days and the sudden promise of email response in one business day. My fingers (thumbs!) are crossed that things are about to get better.


I don't think there is any way to work out how they process applications. I feel sometimes it would have been better if they let some applications be dealt with in their own country. Does anyone know why Canada and America were moved to Sheffield?


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> Pennyann, I understand how u feel, and Sheffield ought to have considered your situation and urgently process you & your hubby's application.
> From my observation on some application made in Nigeria, Sheffield seem to make quick decision for those applicants they refuse visa. I noticed that from 2 applicants that submitted in Nigeria, they got their application processed within 2 months, and they were both refused.
> Here we are over 4 months and still waiting for a decision.. though I pray at last it will be good news.
> though its difficult but let's just keep being strong, hopefully our application is currently being assessed or already completed, as they often wont send out decision email to those application made in Nigeria.


I do wonder how we will hear especially as we applied at Lekki and that office is now closed for UK apps hubby asked at teleperformance and they said they won t get the passport there and the old vac in Lekki said teleperformance. I can see this will be fun trying to locate the passport when Sheffield reply!


----------



## Ob111

hightensionwire said:


> I don't really think that the second two have much to do with it. I know that sometimes how you meet the Appendix 2 can throw a wrench in the works, but I don't entirely think that the second two matter so much. There are some countries that they scrutinize more closely, certainly, but it really just seems like the nonpriority pile is just a lump that they draw randomly from every 16 weeks or so. For example, my application went in, in late March and my documents were received in the beginning of April. I met the financial requirements through my fiance's salary, I'm from the US, and I speak English as a native language and have three collegiate degrees that were taught in English (two of the ways you can meet the language requirements). The immigration lawyers my fiance works with always tell him "Don't worry, she's a college educated American, she'll get approved," but here I am, still sitting here waiting for it, some absurd amount of weeks later. So again, I think that has little to do with it right now. People that have been married for a long time, that have children, that have long term positions with higher wages are the ones that get through more quickly, because their applications are more straight forward. It also seems to depend on where exactly your documents are being processed; more than where you yourself are from.


Nope being married with kids does not count, at least not in my case... Maybe it helps prove subsisting relationship but to help the processing, don't think soo..


----------



## hightensionwire

Ob111 said:


> Nope being married with kids does not count, at least not in my case... Maybe it helps prove subsisting relationship but to help the processing, don't think soo..


So we're just back to the whole it being a random disorganized pile theory, basically.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> So we're just back to the whole it being a random disorganized pile theory, basically.


Yes I think that's it. I don't think we can ever work out how they process applications


----------



## suziechew

hightensionwire said:


> So we're just back to the whole it being a random disorganized pile theory, basically.


yep ,ive come to that conclusion ,but to be fair the whole passport thing has definately had an affect on visa's ,not to mention ,that we are in a peak season .So all in all its mayhem in sheffield ,and bad luck on ours .

But congrats to the lucky winners in todays "decision made emails" and the "recieved shiny new stamped visas". well done and i wish you happiness in your lives together x:hug:


----------



## Ob111

hightensionwire said:


> So we're just back to the whole it being a random disorganized pile theory, basically.


Yep... We just have to wait it out... "Short term pains for long term gains"


----------



## jazebelle

Applied from Kuala Lumpur Malaysia:
June 13, 2014

Biometrics taken on the same day. 

Got an e-mail notification stating on July 24, 2014
Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days depending on which country you applied from or will be couriered back to you only if you have availed of this service. UKVI

Collected an approved UK spouse visa (settlement) on 31st July 2014


----------



## Little2ya

jazebelle said:


> Applied from Kuala Lumpur Malaysia:
> June 13, 2014
> 
> Biometrics taken on the same day.
> 
> Got an e-mail notification stating on July 24, 2014
> Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days depending on which country you applied from or will be couriered back to you only if you have availed of this service. UKVI
> 
> Collected an approved UK spouse visa (settlement) on 31st July 2014


Were you using priority service?


----------



## jazebelle

Little2ya said:


> Were you using priority service?


Nope. Priority service was offering a reply in 10 working days. But my husband and I decided not to opt for it as it required a high fee.


----------



## Pannyann

jazebelle said:


> Applied from Kuala Lumpur Malaysia:
> June 13, 2014
> 
> Biometrics taken on the same day.
> 
> Got an e-mail notification stating on July 24, 2014
> Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days depending on which country you applied from or will be couriered back to you only if you have availed of this service. UKVI
> 
> Collected an approved UK spouse visa (settlement) on 31st July 2014


Congrats


----------



## Pannyann

We'll it's hubby birthday and best present would be decision Made. 

Wishing us all good luck for a nice lot of decisions for the last day of July.


----------



## jazebelle

Yes, to all awaiting a response, best of luck and hope for the best. Easier said than done I know, but believe and trust as it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## Hertsfem

Sent an email to the email address on the link someone above posted about the lack of tracking with Teleperformance and the processing times being unavailable..

GUESS WHAT??

Got a response which said check out Teleperformance for you tracking or visit the processing times website!!!

:lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Sent an email to the email address on the link someone above posted about the lack of tracking with Teleperformance and the processing times being unavailable..
> 
> GUESS WHAT??
> 
> Got a response which said check out Teleperformance for you tracking or visit the processing times website!!!
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


It's crazy it seems nobody knows what's happening at all


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> It's crazy it seems nobody knows what's happening at all


Yes Panny it sure does  and now they are processing all the rejections.

We also send an email direct to Pretoria (which we got a good response from before) so lets see if they can shed any light on the tracking (or lack of it)

Anyone heard anything from their relative processing centers today?


----------



## chiefteaofficer

Update! There IS hope! Things seem to be speeding up in Sheffield and as of late they are processing (at least _some_) Visas in a timely manner. It's hard to make guesses as to how/why, but here is my timeline:

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 3
Date biometrics taken: July 9
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 18
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (?)
Decision has been made email and FedEx tracking # given: July 31 (10 working days)
Date your visa was received: Waiting (impatiently and nervously)


I am just soooo nervous that it will be a Visa in the passport and not a refusal letter. I know what that feels like (at least a few years ago they used to tell you via email if you were refused). Now you just have to wait. Fingers crossed I don't have to be kept apart from my husband and his family for months and months.

:drum:


----------



## vtor41

Finally! Decision email made today and tracking number provided. Hopes up for everyone else waiting for some good news today. yey! Going to be with my husband! 29 working days for a spouse visa with priority processing.


----------



## VictoriaW

chiefteaofficer said:


> Update! There IS hope! Things seem to be speeding up in Sheffield and as of late they are processing (at least _some_) Visas in a timely manner. It's hard to make guesses as to how/why, but here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July 3
> Date biometrics taken: July 9
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 18
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (?)
> Decision has been made email and FedEx tracking # given: July 31 (10 working days)
> Date your visa was received: Waiting (impatiently and nervously)
> 
> 
> I am just soooo nervous that it will be a Visa in the passport and not a refusal letter. I know what that feels like (at least a few years ago they used to tell you via email if you were refused). Now you just have to wait. Fingers crossed I don't have to be kept apart from my husband and his family for months and months.
> 
> :drum:


Congratulations! 

I really hope we get a similar timeframe to you

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 13
Date biometrics taken: July 25
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 29
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
Decision has been made email and FedEx tracking # given: waiting 
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## chiefteaofficer

VictoriaW said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I really hope we get a similar timeframe to you


I hope you do too! It seems like priority Visas are going quite quickly right now so if anyone is browsing these forums and will be applying soon I highly recommend you apply priority if at all possible! It will definitely help you get a decision faster as evidenced by everyone here. Good luck to you, we are very happy to have gotten the email and I am just so hoping it's good news because I could not handle a refusal right now!


----------



## The Original Kempmeister

Congratulations to all that have received their decision emails of late!! 

I don't understand how Sheffield run things at all. Most of the people who have been given the emails lately applied after us and one even got a decision within 2 weeks non priority. Scratching our heads


----------



## Little2ya

Wow they seem to be having a good week. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Pallykin

The Original Kempmeister said:


> I don't understand how Sheffield run things at all. Most of the people who have been given the emails lately applied after us and one even got a decision within 2 weeks non priority. Scratching our heads


The people getting decisions in two weeks have all been priority applicants. Nothing has changed for non priority applicants... literally!


----------



## Mama lamb

*Visa Email*

I got my "decision has been made" email today! 

Here is my timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (priority)
Date application submitted (online): Jun 8, 2014
Date biometrics taken: June 12, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 17, 2014 (received email)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Decision email - July 31, 2014
Date your visa was received: --


Business days so far: 32


----------



## Allsme

They are definitely moving along in Sheffield, I was not expecting to hear about my visa well into August.

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 1st
Date biometrics taken: July 7th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 17th (emailed that they received it on the 23rd)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 
Decision has been made email and UPS tracking # given: July 31 
Date your visa was received: Waiting 

So nervous I don't know what to do, I don't foresee any reason why it would be a refusal but you never know, I hope they would of asked for more info if they needed something. Ahhh!


----------



## Pallykin

Maybe they're trying to improve the processing times statistics for July by processing some priority applications really quickly? They're going to need to offset the 6 month ones somehow...


----------



## Hertsfem

They are clearing all the priority applications to make room for new ones 


:mod: :first: kerchang kerchang :scared:


----------



## rjackso8

rjackso8 said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online April 22
> Date biometrics taken: April 24
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 15
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12-34 weeks (!)
> Date your visa was received: Waiting


I am so happy to say that I received my email from Sheffield this morning!!! I'm hoping for a good decision and I'm waiting patiently for my packet. The FedEx tracking number isn't working yet, but hopefully by tomorrow I will have a better idea of when I can expect my package! 

I can't say enough about this forum or the great people on here! I'm so glad I found this community! Everyone stay strong!


----------



## meddyna

Arhhhhggggg.....in as much as i want everyone to get their decision email and be with their loved ones soon...its nt fair that sheffield is not doing anything about the non-priority applications....its been 73 working days for me.....its so sad......


----------



## hightensionwire

meddyna said:


> Arhhhhggggg.....in as much as i want everyone to get their decision email and be with their loved ones soon...its nt fair that sheffield is not doing anything about the non-priority applications....its been 73 working days for me.....its so sad......


I agree.
Obviously they do priority applications first, and its certainly not the fault of any of the applicants, but I don't think Sheffield should be in on mid-July priority applications when they aren't even touching late March/early April nonpriority (which are all now welllll over the 12 week mark). Those people seriously have no organizational skills!
But unfortunately immigration isn't about fairness; it's a biased bureaucratic mess from top to bottom.


----------



## chiefteaofficer

The Original Kempmeister said:


> Congratulations to all that have received their decision emails of late!!
> 
> I don't understand how Sheffield run things at all. Most of the people who have been given the emails lately applied after us and one even got a decision within 2 weeks non priority. Scratching our heads


It explicitly says when you apply priority and I quote:

*"Priority Service:

Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications."*

I take that to mean that by applying non-priority you run the risk of every single person who applies after you "getting ahead" by applying priority and sticking their application on top of the pile. As someone said in a post before - it doesn't really make any sense because then at some point no one will be getting the service they paid for if you always have people paying more to get on the top of the pile and always have a large pile of people at the bottom. Unless Sheffield has some type of system to clear people from the bottom of the pile every once in a while (it seems like they do, albeit painfully slowly). I do feel bad for those who are waiting a ridiculously long time for their Visas, but that was exactly why we went with the priority service (and this is NOT in any way a jab at anyone who either didn't or couldn't do priority because of their country or financial situation). It's 100% unfair - and favours those with more money to spend but that's the reality of it. I just wanted you to see the language in the Priority Service email I got as soon as my application got received at Sheffield.

Let's just hope that if they move quickly on the priority visas they will start to move quickly on the non-priorities too! Or at least clear some priority people out and therefore get down to the non-priority pile faster. Either way! I wish everyone the best of luck on getting the decision emails in short turnaround times. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hightensionwire

Pallykin said:


> The people getting decisions in two weeks have all been priority applicants. Nothing has changed for non priority applicants... literally!


One person posted the other day that they got their application non-priority in like two or three weeks (I can't remember specifically).
I half feel like the non-priority pile is just a big mess that they draw from at random.


----------



## meddyna

Well said.....if i have the opportunity of going for the priority app...i would but my country is not given the chance to do such.....its just so tiring and discouraging .......i guess the waiting game continues then.....


----------



## rjackso8

meddyna said:


> Arhhhhggggg.....in as much as i want everyone to get their decision email and be with their loved ones soon...its nt fair that sheffield is not doing anything about the non-priority applications....its been 73 working days for me.....its so sad......


I completely agree! I applied non-priority, and I just didn't have the money to upgrade. That office is completely messed up. Today is my 54th day. My MP just emailed me Monday saying it would another 4-6 weeks for a decision, and I got my decision email this morning. They need to focus on ALL non-priority applications before they start the July priority ones. It's just ridiculous!


----------



## chiefteaofficer

hightensionwire said:


> One person posted the other day that they got their application non-priority in like two or three weeks (I can't remember specifically).
> I half feel like the non-priority pile is just a big mess that they draw from at random.


I remember that. It was "ktpepp" (I think that was her username). Pretty shocking to be non-priority and I always try to discern the factors there. I wondered if she'd used a lawyer, but she said no. I then wonder if there are certain factors that play a role in getting fast decisions - it's interesting. 

We always think of them drawing applications from a paper stack I think, but we have to remember they have access to pull our apps from the online files too first, based on what we fill in there - electronically. They can use that data to decide how quickly to look at someone's paper application too. Perhaps they look at the data points entered into an online application to decide if they are going to grab the papers for a given file? This was why I recently asked whether people felt it was an important/contributing factor whether the US applicant was employed (people all said they thought it was not). I would think it would be, since the UKVI seems to be _very_ concerned with money (and they are directly asking you how much you make each month, where you work, and what you do). If they didn't care, they wouldn't ask, I wouldn't think. 

Obviously this is all just a total guess. I don't work at UKVI, nor am I an ECO. I have no idea how they operate or make decisions and I don't know how some people get a Visa decision after 9 days while others are still waiting after 5 months. All I know is that they ask for information and we supply it, and they have a system built around fees and requiring people to be financially solvent.


----------



## The Original Kempmeister

Pallykin said:


> The people getting decisions in two weeks have all been priority applicants. Nothing has changed for non priority applicants... literally!


There was one only the other day who got a decision in 2 weeks Non Priority. We are priority and had the confirmation email 29th June.


----------



## Pannyann

chiefteaofficer said:


> Update! There IS hope! Things seem to be speeding up in Sheffield and as of late they are processing (at least _some_) Visas in a timely manner. It's hard to make guesses as to how/why, but here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July 3
> Date biometrics taken: July 9
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 18
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (?)
> Decision has been made email and FedEx tracking # given: July 31 (10 working days)
> Date your visa was received: Waiting (impatiently and nervously)
> 
> 
> I am just soooo nervous that it will be a Visa in the passport and not a refusal letter. I know what that feels like (at least a few years ago they used to tell you via email if you were refused). Now you just have to wait. Fingers crossed I don't have to be kept apart from my husband and his family for months and months.
> 
> :drum:


Congrats


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Arhhhhggggg.....in as much as i want everyone to get their decision email and be with their loved ones soon...its nt fair that sheffield is not doing anything about the non-priority applications....its been 73 working days for me.....its so sad......


MP froward me their response and they basically said that they are within their service standards of 6 months! They also said that I had only ever emailed them once they have replied 4 times so there replies are now in the hands of MP to forward back to them. They also want a full medical report which they know is going take time to get and even then no guarantee they will expidite it. 

Yep priority are getting done fast so they can make the processing figures look good. 

Non priority mean nothing to them financially. I have a feeling because I've challenged them they will scrutinise application further. And maybe refuse. I have sent them medical evidence and it's like they think it's to just queue jump. 

Well I really wish you guys goodluck but me I'm done with it all. I give up I've had enough! 

Goodluck non priorities i hope you all hear soon


----------



## meddyna

so sorry about this Pannyann...but i still feel that your challlenging them on your application wont have any negative effect on the outcome...its a genuine application and you have every right to be with your loved ones,,,,,there is no giving up here dear...just hang in there and i pray it will all be worth it at the end of it alll.....am praying for you....


----------



## shan2218

I got my shiny approval about half an hour ago via UPS! Thanks for everything! I will be thinking of all of you waiting and keeping in touch as I'll have a spouse visa to apply for very soon! I'll be in the UK 2 weeks from now 

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Fiance (Priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
Online application submitted: July 6
Biometrics Completed: July 9
Priority Upgrade: July 9
Documents sent: July 14 (via UPS)
Documents received in Sheffield: July 16 
Docs received by Sheffield: July 16 (email official and priority recognized)
Additional Documents Requested: July 16 
Additional Documents sent: July 16 (via email)
Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": July 29 *(9 business days?!)*
Visa received: July 31!!!


----------



## meddyna

wow...thats was a fast one....congrats...


----------



## The Original Kempmeister

Pannyann said:


> MP froward me their response and they basically said that they are within their service standards of 6 months! They also said that I had only ever emailed them once they have replied 4 times so there replies are now in the hands of MP to forward back to them. They also want a full medical report which they know is going take time to get and even then no guarantee they will expidite it.
> 
> Yep priority are getting done fast so they can make the processing figures look good.
> 
> Non priority mean nothing to them financially. I have a feeling because I've challenged them they will scrutinise application further. And maybe refuse. I have sent them medical evidence and it's like they think it's to just queue jump.
> 
> Well I really wish you guys goodluck but me I'm done with it all. I give up I've had enough!
> 
> Goodluck non priorities i hope you all hear soon


Don't give up hope Pannyann! You're what, 4.5 months in now? I cannot imagine having to wait that long and my heart goes out to you  It can't be much longer for you now! I'm always coming on here seeing your posts just wishing you've got your approval  It could be right around the corner 

Try to stay positive and know we're all with you, hoping today is your day


----------



## shan2218

meddyna said:


> wow...thats was a fast one....congrats...


It really was. Thank you


----------



## Hertsfem

Well after one email which was about as much use as a chocolate fire grate this morning we got an answer about the tracking and processing time from Pretoria!!!

Subject: RE: REF Number GWF*******
Good Afternoon,

I trust that you are well.

Thank you for your email. Please be informed that the application is
currently still being assessed. My apologies for the issues you've
had with getting more information on the status of your application.
Teleperformance is working on their tracking system and should have
something in place in due course. In the meantime, please be aware
that our current processing times for settlement applications is 12
weeks. This information is listed on the website.* Your application
is well within the delivery standard and may take another week or two
to complete the process*. Please feel free to contact me should you
have any additional queries.

My DIL is as 18 working days now so if it's only another one or two weeks THAT'S FANTASIC! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::


----------



## suziechew

chiefteaofficer said:


> It explicitly says when you apply priority and I quote:
> 
> *"Priority Service:
> 
> Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications."*
> 
> I take that to mean that by applying non-priority you run the risk of every single person who applies after you "getting ahead" by applying priority and sticking their application on top of the pile. As someone said in a post before - it doesn't really make any sense because then at some point no one will be getting the service they paid for if you always have people paying more to get on the top of the pile and always have a large pile of people at the bottom. Unless Sheffield has some type of system to clear people from the bottom of the pile every once in a while (it seems like they do, albeit painfully slowly). I do feel bad for those who are waiting a ridiculously long time for their Visas, but that was exactly why we went with the priority service (and this is NOT in any way a jab at anyone who either didn't or couldn't do priority because of their country or financial situation). It's 100% unfair - and favours those with more money to spend but that's the reality of it. I just wanted you to see the language in the Priority Service email I got as soon as my application got received at Sheffield.
> 
> Let's just hope that if they move quickly on the priority visas they will start to move quickly on the non-priorities too! Or at least clear some priority people out and therefore get down to the non-priority pile faster. Either way! I wish everyone the best of luck on getting the decision emails in short turnaround times. :fingerscrossed:


i wish !!! we're at 42 working days and yes we're priority ,standard email response from sheffield when i enquired as to why its taking so long ,"we are conducing further enquiries" on my fiance 's yet has lost his sons app ,strange when they were together . i feel im being whitewashed by them . :Cry:

Is anyone else still waiting over 30 days for priority ?

And least i not forget ,
congrats to the winners of the "decision email" may it be good news ray2:
and a big woo hoo to the shiny new visa holders :music:


----------



## Gulet

Update:

Settlement Visa - Fiance/non Priority
Country applied from: USA
Date online app: 20 March 2014
Date biometrics taken: 30 March 2014
Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at Sheffield: 4 April 2014
Priority upgrade: 22 May 2014
Additional Documents: 5 June 2014
Additional Documents sent: 13 June 2014
Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": 31 July 2014
Visa received: Waiting


----------



## Freetofly

chiefteaofficer said:


> It explicitly says when you apply priority and I quote:
> 
> *"Priority Service:
> 
> Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications."*
> 
> I take that to mean that by applying non-priority you run the risk of every single person who applies after you "getting ahead" by applying priority and sticking their application on top of the pile. As someone said in a post before - it doesn't really make any sense because then at some point no one will be getting the service they paid for if you always have people paying more to get on the top of the pile and always have a large pile of people at the bottom. Unless Sheffield has some type of system to clear people from the bottom of the pile every once in a while (it seems like they do, albeit painfully slowly). I do feel bad for those who are waiting a ridiculously long time for their Visas, but that was exactly why we went with the priority service (and this is NOT in any way a jab at anyone who either didn't or couldn't do priority because of their country or financial situation). It's 100% unfair - and favours those with more money to spend but that's the reality of it. I just wanted you to see the language in the Priority Service email I got as soon as my application got received at Sheffield.
> 
> Let's just hope that if they move quickly on the priority visas they will start to move quickly on the non-priorities too! Or at least clear some priority people out and therefore get down to the non-priority pile faster. Either way! I wish everyone the best of luck on getting the decision emails in short turnaround times. :fingerscrossed:


I upgraded to priority two weeks ago and haven't received an email indicating that they have received my receipt of payment.


----------



## Freetofly

Freetofly said:


> I'm new to this forum and found that there is great information here. This is my timeline thus far for my visa request.
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
> Date Application Submitted: 22 May 2014
> Date biometrics taken: May 26 2014
> Date documents sent May 28th--sent back to me June 10 (Sent to New York, since it specified that on the application, but I was wrong)
> Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 10 June 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS delivered 11 June 2014.
> E-mail confirmation 12 June 2014
> Upgraded to Priority: 20 July 2014 - No confirmation that we have been upgraded.Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Within 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Not yet
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


:grouphug:


----------



## Pallykin

Gulet said:


> Update:
> 
> Settlement Visa - Fiance/non Priority
> Country applied from: USA
> Date online app: 20 March 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 30 March 2014
> Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at Sheffield: 4 April 2014
> Priority upgrade: 22 May 2014
> Additional Documents: 5 June 2014
> Additional Documents sent: 13 June 2014
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": 31 July 2014
> Visa received: Waiting


Just curious, but when you applied in March, what date did you have in mind for travel? 

It does seem ironic that they limit you to applying within three months of date of intended travel, and then can't process applications in that time frame...


----------



## Dad

Freetofly said:


> I upgraded to priority two weeks ago and haven't received an email indicating that they have received my receipt of payment.


E-mail them again with the details and ask them to confirm the receipt of payment.


----------



## Pannyann

The Original Kempmeister said:


> Don't give up hope Pannyann! You're what, 4.5 months in now? I cannot imagine having to wait that long and my heart goes out to you  It can't be much longer for you now! I'm always coming on here seeing your posts just wishing you've got your approval  It could be right around the corner
> 
> Try to stay positive and know we're all with you, hoping today is your day


Thank you


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> so sorry about this Pannyann...but i still feel that your challlenging them on your application wont have any negative effect on the outcome...its a genuine application and you have every right to be with your loved ones,,,,,there is no giving up here dear...just hang in there and i pray it will all be worth it at the end of it alll.....am praying for you....


Thank you


----------



## Pannyann

shan2218 said:


> I got my shiny approval about half an hour ago via UPS! Thanks for everything! I will be thinking of all of you waiting and keeping in touch as I'll have a spouse visa to apply for very soon! I'll be in the UK 2 weeks from now
> 
> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement: Fiance (Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: July 6
> Biometrics Completed: July 9
> Priority Upgrade: July 9
> Documents sent: July 14 (via UPS)
> Documents received in Sheffield: July 16
> Docs received by Sheffield: July 16 (email official and priority recognized)
> Additional Documents Requested: July 16
> Additional Documents sent: July 16 (via email)
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": July 29 *(9 business days?!)*
> Visa received: July 31!!!


Congrats


----------



## Gulet

Pallykin said:


> Just curious, but when you applied in March, what date did you have in mind for travel?
> 
> It does seem ironic that they limit you to applying within three months of date of intended travel, and then can't process applications in that time frame...


August 10th 2014


----------



## shan2218

Pannyann said:


> Congrats


Thank you


----------



## shan2218

Do you think the date of travel someone puts on their application has anything to do with processing time?


----------



## hightensionwire

Gulet said:


> Update:
> 
> Settlement Visa - Fiance/non Priority
> Country applied from: USA
> Date online app: 20 March 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 30 March 2014
> Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at Sheffield: 4 April 2014
> Priority upgrade: 22 May 2014
> Additional Documents: 5 June 2014
> Additional Documents sent: 13 June 2014
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": 31 July 2014
> Visa received: Waiting


Aaaah, my nonpriority application went in right after yours.
Seems that the upgrade to priority really is inevitable?


----------



## ERAYLANKESTER

Settlement Visa - Fiance/Priority
Country applied from: USA
Date online app: 7 July 2014
Date biometrics taken: 10 July 2014
Date documents arrrived at Sheffield: 14 July 2014
Confirmation from UKVA: 15 July 2014
Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": 29 July 2014
Visa received: 31 July 2014

10 Business days. Visa dated from 24th - so in effect 8 days from receipt to actual date of processing.

Does seem like there is a conscious effort to process current priority applications as soon as they arrive. May indicate an influx of new staff (especially as there has been a run on US priority applications, which may be seen as more straightforward for new starts) or deliberate 'cherry picking' of claims to massage figures - a bad habit endemic throughout the civil service, trust me!


----------



## chiefteaofficer

ERAYLANKESTER said:


> Settlement Visa - Fiance/Priority
> Country applied from: USA
> Date online app: 7 July 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 10 July 2014
> Date documents arrrived at Sheffield: 14 July 2014
> Confirmation from UKVA: 15 July 2014
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": 29 July 2014
> Visa received: 31 July 2014
> 
> 10 Business days. Visa dated from 24th - so in effect 8 days from receipt to actual date of processing.
> 
> Does seem like there is a conscious effort to process current priority applications as soon as they arrive. May indicate an influx of new staff (especially as there has been a run on US priority applications, which may be seen as more straightforward for new starts) or deliberate 'cherry picking' of claims to massage figures - a bad habit endemic throughout the civil service, trust me!


I am relieved to see that people whose visa apps are getting processed so quickly aren't just getting refusals. I'm so nervous. My application is coming back to me in t-minus 12 hrs 30 min (no later than)! I had to just close the stupid fedex page so I'd stop refreshing it. It's sitting in Manchester probably waiting for its plane. Omgggg I can't think about anything else. I should be PACKING and throwing away all the trash/recycling in my apartment and trying to sell my stuff in case I have a visa but I keep worrying instead. :eek2: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## peuapeu

shan2218 said:


> I got my shiny approval about half an hour ago via UPS! Thanks for everything! I will be thinking of all of you waiting and keeping in touch as I'll have a spouse visa to apply for very soon! I'll be in the UK 2 weeks from now
> 
> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement: Fiance (Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: July 6
> Biometrics Completed: July 9
> Priority Upgrade: July 9
> Documents sent: July 14 (via UPS)
> Documents received in Sheffield: July 16
> Docs received by Sheffield: July 16 (email official and priority recognized)
> Additional Documents Requested: July 16
> Additional Documents sent: July 16 (via email)
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": July 29 *(9 business days?!)*
> Visa received: July 31!!!


Wow.....thats amazing.......Mine should be in Sheffield early next week. I hope everything comes through quickly. We arfe doing priority fiance visa.


----------



## peuapeu

chiefteaofficer said:


> I am relieved to see that people whose visa apps are getting processed so quickly aren't just getting refusals. I'm so nervous. My application is coming back to me in t-minus 12 hrs 30 min (no later than)! I had to just close the stupid fedex page so I'd stop refreshing it. It's sitting in Manchester probably waiting for its plane. Omgggg I can't think about anything else. I should be PACKING and throwing away all the trash/recycling in my apartment and trying to sell my stuff in case I have a visa but I keep worrying instead. :eek2: :fingerscrossed:


I have my suitcases packed and waiting. I have a feeling that as soon as I get my reply (hopefully successful) I will be on a plane the next day. I am staying positive. I can't wait to get to my sweetheart.


----------



## hightensionwire

chiefteaofficer said:


> I am relieved to see that people whose visa apps are getting processed so quickly aren't just getting refusals. I'm so nervous. My application is coming back to me in t-minus 12 hrs 30 min (no later than)! I had to just close the stupid fedex page so I'd stop refreshing it. It's sitting in Manchester probably waiting for its plane. Omgggg I can't think about anything else. I should be PACKING and throwing away all the trash/recycling in my apartment and trying to sell my stuff in case I have a visa but I keep worrying instead. :eek2: :fingerscrossed:


I think everyone does that, I'm sure. I'm sure you'll get an approval, good luck!


----------



## Allsme

chiefteaofficer said:


> I am relieved to see that people whose visa apps are getting processed so quickly aren't just getting refusals. I'm so nervous. My application is coming back to me in t-minus 12 hrs 30 min (no later than)! I had to just close the stupid fedex page so I'd stop refreshing it. It's sitting in Manchester probably waiting for its plane. Omgggg I can't think about anything else. I should be PACKING and throwing away all the trash/recycling in my apartment and trying to sell my stuff in case I have a visa but I keep worrying instead. :eek2: :fingerscrossed:



I feel the same way! If we get the visa we have a month to pack and sell everything, but instead of worrying about that I am constantly looking for where my documents are, when I know delivery is not till Monday, too long.....

Good luck to everyone waiting on their visas and decisions!


----------



## suziechew

shan2218 said:


> Do you think the date of travel someone puts on their application has anything to do with processing time?


not really we put 22nd july and we well past that !!!


----------



## KCambs

Hey all,

Just spent the entire day putting my things into boxes.

Finally get to sit down with an ice cold beer . Off work for 10 days now. Wifeski touches down 15:45 on Sunday. I will post her experience at the border for your reference, should be interesting to say the least (ebola, tensions with Russia, understaffed baggage handlers in Gatwick).


----------



## Hertsfem

KCambs said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just spent the entire day putting my things into boxes.
> 
> Finally get to sit down with an ice cold beer . Off work for 10 days now. Wifeski touches down 15:45 on Sunday. I will post her experience at the border for your reference, should be interesting to say the least (ebola, tensions with Russia, understaffed baggage handlers in Gatwick).



Good luck with that! It will be interesting to hear how she gets on..

All the best for your life together in UK :bump2:


----------



## Ob111

Hey everyone.. I got the decision has been made Email on Thursday.. My husband received the supporting documents today, they kept copies of some documents.. 

Am hopeful it is good news... But if not i will pick myself up and do it again... Fingers crossed...


----------



## Hertsfem

Ob111 said:


> Hey everyone.. I got the decision has been made Email on Thursday.. My husband received the supporting documents today, they kept copies of some documents..
> 
> Am hopeful it is good news... But if not i will pick myself up and do it again... Fingers crossed...


Wow at last! how many weeks was that?

All the best to you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ob111

Hertsfem said:


> Wow at last! how many weeks was that?
> 
> All the best to you :fingerscrossed:


12weeks on the dot... Im trying not to freak out..


----------



## primechat

Ob111 said:


> 12weeks on the dot... Im trying not to freak out..



Could you please give us your application timeline. I trust the outcome of your application will be positive...
The coming week will hopefully bring more glad tidings.


----------



## suziechew

Ob111 said:


> Hey everyone.. I got the decision has been made Email on Thursday.. My husband received the supporting documents today, they kept copies of some documents..
> 
> Am hopeful it is good news... But if not i will pick myself up and do it again... Fingers crossed...


brilliant news ,im sure it will be good


----------



## Ob111

My Timeline:

Type of Visa applied: Settlement - (Non-Priority Priority visa service is not available in Nigeria)
Location of application: Lagos Nigeria
Online application completed: April 29 2014
Biometrics completed: May 7th 2014
Date Supporting documents arrived sheffield: May 9th 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 12th 2014
Decision has been made Email: 31st July,2014
Visa received:waiting (should be ready for pick up wed or thurs)


----------



## Dad

Ob111 said:


> My Timeline:
> 
> Type of Visa applied: Settlement - (Non-Priority Priority visa service is not available in Nigeria)
> Location of application: Lagos Nigeria
> Online application completed: April 29 2014
> Biometrics completed: May 7th 2014
> Date Supporting documents arrived sheffield: May 9th 2014
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 12th 2014
> Decision has been made Email: 31st July,2014
> Visa received:waiting (should be ready for pick up wed or thurs)


Congratulations Oby! I also got my supporting documents back today! Hopefully Pannyann and all others waiting will get decision e-mail soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dad

My Timeline:

Type of Visa applied: Settlement - (Non-Priority)
Location of application: Ikeja Nigeria
Online application completed: April 29 2014
Biometrics completed: May 7th 2014
Date Supporting documents arrived sheffield: May 9th 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 15th 2014
Decision has been made Email: None but got my supporting doc back on 2nd of August
Visa received:waiting (should be ready for pick up before the end of next week)

I'm a bit nervous but I hope visa will be granted to hubby as we met all requirement:fingerscrossed:
It shows Sheffield is now attending to non -Priority from Nigeria.


----------



## Ob111

Dad said:


> My Timeline: Type of Visa applied: Settlement - (Non-Priority) Location of application: Ikeja Nigeria Online application completed: April 29 2014 Biometrics completed: May 7th 2014 Date Supporting documents arrived sheffield: May 9th 2014 Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 15th 2014 Decision has been made Email: None but got my supporting doc back on 2nd of August Visa received:waiting (should be ready for pick up before the end of next week) I'm a bit nervous but I hope visa will be granted to hubby as we met all requirement:fingerscrossed: It shows Sheffield is now attending to non -Priority from Nigeria.


I remember we have the same time-line, where did your husband apply? i think the only reason why i got the decision email is cause the lekki VAC changed and i am picking up my documents from Teleperformance... Ohhh boy well i will find out next week


----------



## Dad

Ob111 said:


> I remember we have the same time-line, where did your husband apply? i think the only reason why i got the decision email is cause the lekki VAC changed and i am picking up my documents from Teleperformance... Ohhh boy well i will find out next week


My husband applied from Ikeja. Was so surprised to see the post man with the supporting documents this morning. Can't wait to know if visa has been granted or not.....


----------



## fasi25

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> While it would be ideal for your Fiancé to have travelled with you, making sure he's at the airport and get at-able is helpful.
> 
> I shouldn't think you'll be questioned as intensely as if you were just a common tourist... after all, you are from North America (low risk area... IO spent more time talking to my fiancé than questioning me when I arrived on my fiancée visa)and the holder of a fairly difficult-to-get visa.
> 
> You'll also want to look near and presentable when you present to customs - a dab of lipstick and a quick comb through your hair is always good... also, I _always_ travel with a clean pair of _cotton_ docks and knickers in my cabin bag on long haul flights and change into them just before landing... is easier to face customs etc in fresh underthings... is also useful if luggage is lost or delayed.
> 
> It's an exciting time of your life right now, so please try to take a deep breath and relax and enjoy the ride... it's going to go by faster than you think!


Hello Every One,

This is very nice post to understand the procedure. My situation is quit different and I really want to get information regarding my situation.

so

I am married with an Italian National girl. I live in Pakistan and she live in USA. now I want to go UK. Problem is that some family problems she can't go with me from Pakistan she gonna join me when I come in UK and arrange some house and other things for residence. 

Is that any possibility that I can apply for EEA family visa from Pakistan I will attach all the required documents but she gonna join me when I reach there in UK. I heard that EEA a national must be in UK when you join your partner in UK.

please any help regarding this side would be more appreciable.

many thanks in advance

Faisal


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> My Timeline:
> 
> Type of Visa applied: Settlement - (Non-Priority Priority visa service is not available in Nigeria)
> Location of application: Lagos Nigeria
> Online application completed: April 29 2014
> Biometrics completed: May 7th 2014
> Date Supporting documents arrived sheffield: May 9th 2014
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 12th 2014
> Decision has been made Email: 31st July,2014
> Visa received:waiting (should be ready for pick up wed or thurs)


Congrats that's great news atleast you can go back with your hubby and start the school year with your daughter


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Congratulations Oby! I also got my supporting documents back today! Hopefully Pannyann and all others waiting will get decision e-mail soon:fingerscrossed:


Congrats dad that's great news. 

I haven't heard and I'm thinking its refusal especially after they told MP even with my med issue will take 6 months had first op yesterday snd am doing ok, although I must admit seeing your decision and oby decision made did bring tears to my eyes I just want this wait to be over,

Congrats to you and oby I'm glad the wait is nearly over for you both


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> My Timeline:
> 
> Type of Visa applied: Settlement - (Non-Priority)
> Location of application: Ikeja Nigeria
> Online application completed: April 29 2014
> Biometrics completed: May 7th 2014
> Date Supporting documents arrived sheffield: May 9th 2014
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: May 15th 2014
> Decision has been made Email: None but got my supporting doc back on 2nd of August
> Visa received:waiting (should be ready for pick up before the end of next week)
> 
> I'm a bit nervous but I hope visa will be granted to hubby as we met all requirement:fingerscrossed:
> It shows Sheffield is now attending to non -Priority from Nigeria.


Yes it's good that they are looking at them but also worries me that am at 18 weeks and nothing. 

Hope you get your passport back soon and then can be together again


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Congrats dad that's great news.
> 
> I haven't heard and I'm thinking its refusal especially after they told MP even with my med issue will take 6 months had first op yesterday snd am doing ok, although I must admit seeing your decision and oby decision made did bring tears to my eyes I just want this wait to be over,
> 
> Congrats to you and oby I'm glad the wait is nearly over for you both


What can I say other than to encourage you Pannyann. I feel so much for you esp going through the surgery alone. Please stay strong and be positive. I believe you'll get a positive response from Sheffield soon.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I remember we have the same time-line, where did your husband apply? i think the only reason why i got the decision email is cause the lekki VAC changed and i am picking up my documents from Teleperformance... Ohhh boy well i will find out next week


It's good that they told you were to pick your passport from did your vac tracking or teleperformance account update?


----------



## Mal1234

My son applied for a fiance visa on April 3. He still has not heard anything. His partner is a UK citizen living in the UK with a good job. When he emails VFS global, he always gets the same response....That the visa is being processed. It is now August 2nd. How do we know if the visa is really getting processed or if it has been forgotten or lost? He sent his passport with the visa application so he can't even go visit his fiance all of this time. Is there anyway to find out how much longer the process is going to take?


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> It's good that they told you were to pick your passport from did your vac tracking or teleperformance account update?


Don't know about oby's tracking but the VAC tracking for my hubby's application is still showing 'forwarded to BHC'


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> What can I say other than to encourage you Pannyann. I feel so much for you esp going through the surgery alone. Please stay strong and be positive. I believe you'll get a positive response from Sheffield soon.


I just wander how Sheffield work they wrote in an email to the pm they deal with applications in a stringent chronological date order I did laugh when I read that as we know that's no true. 

Has your hubby been to uk before?


----------



## ProudlyGemini

Congratulations Oby and Dad, i'm really happy for you and i hope you get your visas. seeing this makes me happy cause we have the same timeline and i also applied in lekki, so i'm hoping i hear from them next week. Hopefully next week will be a good week for everyone of us on non-priority.


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> I just wander how Sheffield work they wrote in an email to the pm they deal with applications in a stringent chronological date order I did laugh when I read that as we know that's no true.
> 
> Has your hubby been to uk before?


Yes, he's been here before (visiting) and we have a child together. I really don't know how they work but maybe case workers for April applicants are slow...... or they're processing couples with children first.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Don't know about oby's tracking but the VAC tracking for my hubby's application is still showing 'forwarded to BHC'


Ok mine never changed either just wandered if yours had as your still under vac


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Yes, he's been here before (visiting) and we have a child together. I really don't know how they work but maybe case workers for April applicants are slow...... or they're processing couples with children first.


Maybe it could be children as we don't have any oh well I guess one day I will hear. Let me know when you get your shiny visa


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> It's good that they told you were to pick your passport from did your vac tracking or teleperformance account update?



Hi Pennyann... Don't doubt your application... Am scared that mine is being processed fast cause they saw the mistake i made and its easy to refuse mine.... 

I hope they grant your husband his visa soon.

My VAC has not changed, they said i should give it 3 working days and go there.. (Im hoping my 12years of good immigration history can count for something and they won't just spoil all that for me now.)


----------



## Dad

ProudlyGemini said:


> Congratulations Oby and Dad, i'm really happy for you and i hope you get your visas. seeing this makes me happy cause we have the same timeline and i also applied in lekki, so i'm hoping i hear from them next week. Hopefully next week will be a good week for everyone of us on non-priority.


Thanks ProudlyGemini. I hope you get a decision soon


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Hi Pennyann... Don't doubt your application... Am scared that mine is being processed fast cause they saw the mistake i made and its easy to refuse mine....
> 
> I hope they grant your husband his visa soon.
> 
> My VAC has not changed, they said i should give it 3 working days and go there.. (Im hoping my 12years of good immigration history can count for something and they won't just spoil all that for me now.)


Am sure your going to be fine your 12 years will stand you well I don't think they will refuse you, you will be going back with hubby

Did you email sheffield last week?


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Maybe it could be children as we don't have any oh well I guess one day I will hear. Let me know when you get your shiny visa


Will keep you posted Pannyann. Don't be discouraged, Your husband will surely get his visa soon. I know his application will be assessed soon and maybe they're already working on it......:fingerscrossed: you'll hopefull hear from them next week


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Am sure your going to be fine your 12 years will stand you well I don't think they will refuse you, you will be going back with hubby Did you email sheffield last week?


My husband did on Tuesday and that is the day am told they made the decision.... Fingers crossed...


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Will keep you posted Pannyann. Don't be discouraged, Your husband will surely get his visa soon. I know his application will be assessed soon and maybe they're already working on it......:fingerscrossed: you'll hopefull hear from them next week


Thanks I pray so but somehow I don't think going hear before full 6 months after all they didn't acknowledge the medical letters


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> My husband did on Tuesday and that is the day am told they made the decision.... Fingers crossed...


That's good am happy your little girl can start school! Is your hubby still coming?


----------



## Dad

Ob111 said:


> My husband did on Tuesday and that is the day am told they made the decision.... Fingers crossed...


Was your Tuberculosis test result sent to your husband in UK? I got hubby's test result back with the supporting docs and thought it should be sent back to him in Nig.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Was your Tuberculosis test result sent to your husband in UK? I got hubby's test result back with the supporting docs and thought it should be sent back to him in Nig.


When we applied they didn't take it he had send it to me to go with other docs so am expecting it will come to me. Did your hubby send his with application


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> That's good am happy your little girl can start school! Is your hubby still coming?


Yes he is... He is here from monday... I really pray soo, she will be glad to have her dad back


----------



## Ob111

Dad said:


> Was your Tuberculosis test result sent to your husband in UK? I got hubby's test result back with the supporting docs and thought it should be sent back to him in Nig.


Yes it was., i told him to bring it with him incase they need to see it at the airport..... They sent everything i sent back, except copies of my kids birth cert n brit passport, copy of my husbands brit passport and copy of our marriage cert.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Yes he is... He is here from monday... I really pray soo, she will be glad to have her dad back


It's great that you can all travel back together be so much easier than travelling with the children alone 

Stay in touch and let me know how it goes with teleperformance


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> When we applied they didn't take it he had send it to me to go with other docs so am expecting it will come to me. Did your hubby send his with application


They collected the TB test, application form & appendix 2 from hubby @ Ikeja, all other documents was sent to Sheffield.


----------



## Dad

Ob111 said:


> Yes it was., i told him to bring it with him incase they need to see it at the airport..... They sent everything i sent back, except copies of my kids birth cert n brit passport, copy of my husbands brit passport and copy of our marriage cert.


Same with mine. Copy of my passport and son's passport, copy of our birth certificates and marriage certificate was not sent back.


----------



## peuapeu

*Congrats*

Congrats to OB and Dad.....glad you got your decisions. Don't give up PannyAnn. You will get your good news soon. 

I sent my packet to my fiancee last week so he could finish up his part. We were still waiting for the final copies of his bank statements. Well they came in today and he made the copies and ran down to the post office and had them mailed to sheffield. It has tracking on it with signature required and should be there Tuesday. That is one week from when I had the biometrics appt. I am hoping to get a confirmation e-mail next week....fingers crossed.


----------



## Little2ya

Wait where did he mail stuff from? Is he not in the UK?
(I apologize for asking I haven't seen all of your past posts)

It was made very clear all packets/applications/etc ad to be submitted from outside the UK.


----------



## peuapeu

Little2ya said:


> Wait where did he mail stuff from? Is he not in the UK?
> (I apologize for asking I haven't seen all of your past posts)
> 
> It was made very clear all packets/applications/etc ad to be submitted from outside the UK.


I am in the US, he is in the UK. I had most of the information from where I had applied for the General Visitor Visa (which was refused because I did not show enough evidence for ties to the US) so we regrouped and decided to go for the Fiance Visa. So I filled out the application and appendix 2 and did my biometrics and gathered all my documents and mailed to him. He gathered his part (P60, employer letter, contract, mortgage statements, payslips and bank statements since the first application) and sent it on to sheffield. This is allowed. I am applying from the US.


----------



## Little2ya

peuapeu said:


> I am in the US, he is in the UK. I had most of the information from where I had applied for the General Visitor Visa (which was refused because I did not show enough evidence for ties to the US) so we regrouped and decided to go for the Fiance Visa. So I filled out the application and appendix 2 and gathered all my documents. He gathered his part (P60, employer letter, contract, mortgage statements, payslips and bank statements since the first application). So he sent it on. This is allowed. I am applying from the US.


Wow ok. Even on here and through our immigration consultant I was told differently. Either way. Best of luck.


----------



## chiefteaofficer

peuapeu said:


> I am in the US, he is in the UK. I had most of the information from where I had applied for the General Visitor Visa (which was refused because I did not show enough evidence for ties to the US) so we regrouped and decided to go for the Fiance Visa. So I filled out the application and appendix 2 and did my biometrics and gathered all my documents and mailed to him. He gathered his part (P60, employer letter, contract, mortgage statements, payslips and bank statements since the first application) and sent it on to sheffield. This is allowed. I am applying from the US.


I did a similar thing. I sent all of my stuff from the US to my lawyer's office (in London). My husband took all of his stuff into the lawyer's office (in London) and they went over it together to make sure all looked good. They packaged it together, sorted it into a specific order, and overnighted to Sheffield. We did this rather than having my husband post things to me in the US and then having me just post it right back to the UK (saved on shipping weight too). 

You have to "apply" from outside the US, but that does not mean you have to send every paper from physically outside the UK. They just mean you (the applicant) can't be inside the UK when you apply.


----------



## Little2ya

chiefteaofficer said:


> I did a similar thing. I sent all of my stuff from the US to my lawyer's office (in London). My husband took all of his stuff into the lawyer's office (in London) and they went over it together to make sure all looked good. They packaged it together, sorted it into a specific order, and overnighted to Sheffield. We did this rather than having my husband post things to me in the US and then having me just post it right back to the UK (saved on shipping weight too).
> 
> You have to "apply" from outside the US, but that does not mean you have to send every paper from physically outside the UK. They just mean you (the applicant) can't be inside the UK when you apply.


I see. Ok. Thank you for clarification.


----------



## peuapeu

chiefteaofficer said:


> I did a similar thing. I sent all of my stuff from the US to my lawyer's office (in London). My husband took all of his stuff into the lawyer's office (in London) and they went over it together to make sure all looked good. They packaged it together, sorted it into a specific order, and overnighted to Sheffield. We did this rather than having my husband post things to me in the US and then having me just post it right back to the UK (saved on shipping weight too).
> 
> You have to "apply" from outside the US, but that does not mean you have to send every paper from physically outside the UK. They just mean you (the applicant) can't be inside the UK when you apply.



Exactly.....if I would have had to wait for him to send me the papers, it would be the end of net week before I received them and possibly the next week before I sent everything off. I know in essence its just a week but a week is a long time....when you have been away from your loved one.


----------



## chiefteaofficer

peuapeu said:


> Exactly.....if I would have had to wait for him to send me the papers, it would be the end of net week before I received them and possibly the next week before I sent everything off. I know in essence its just a week but a week is a long time....when you have been away from your loved one.


Yep, it is. Plus shipping from UK to US isn't too horrible, but shipping from US to UK is atrocious. I live in Seattle which is practically as far away (in the US) as you can get from UK, so shipping is $$$$$$$. I had to send 10 sheets of paper and needed to get them there immediately for one of the points of this process, and it cost me $70 to get them overnighted (it wasn't even technically overnight, it was like 42 hours) via UPS. UPS then didn't account very well for customs and they ended up not getting the papers there by the time they said they would, so they got there a couple of days later...... What a freaking nightmare. $70! For 10 sheets of (US sized) paper. Jeeze. 

Needless to say, I went with FEDEX! for the application process and NOT UPS...


----------



## Little2ya

chiefteaofficer said:


> Yep, it is. Plus shipping from UK to US isn't too horrible, but shipping from US to UK is atrocious. I live in Seattle which is practically as far away (in the US) as you can get from UK, so shipping is $$$$$$$. I had to send 10 sheets of paper and needed to get them there immediately for one of the points of this process, and it cost me $70 to get them overnighted (it wasn't even technically overnight, it was like 42 hours) via UPS. UPS then didn't account very well for customs and they ended up not getting the papers there by the time they said they would, so they got there a couple of days later...... What a freaking nightmare. $70! For 10 sheets of (US sized) paper. Jeeze.
> 
> Needless to say, I went with FEDEX! for the application process and NOT UPS...


How funny, I'm in Vancouver Washington. Currently in the waiting game. I used UPS. 2 locations had no clue. Finally went to the hub for them. Sent everything and arrived in 2 days. But I will never use them again!


----------



## soullove

Type of Visa applied: Settlement Marriage (Fiance) - (Non-Priority)
Location of application: India (Mumbai)
Online application completed: 26 July 2014
Biometrics completed: 28th July 2014
Date supporting documents were received by British High Commission: 31st July 2014
Email confirmation: 31st July 2014
Timeline given: Within 60 days
Decision has been made Email: waiting
Visa received: waiting


Just applied! No option for selecting priority in India  I wonder why


----------



## primechat

Ob111 said:


> Hey everyone.. I got the decision has been made Email on Thursday.. My husband received the supporting documents today, they kept copies of some documents..
> 
> Am hopeful it is good news... But if not i will pick myself up and do it again... Fingers crossed...




Hi Ob111, all the best of luck.


----------



## primechat

...


----------



## stevi_shea

Does anyone know if you can take documents directly to the Sheffield office? I had an email last Sunday requesting more documents. Sent my email several times and never got the automated reply back. Today they emailed me saying they hadn't received anything and I need to send in ASAP. Obviously the emails aren't going through. I have sent them many different ways. My husband was going to go right at 9-' when they open. Does anyone know if this is possible?

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dad

stevi_shea said:


> Does anyone know if you can take documents directly to the Sheffield office? I had an email last Sunday requesting more documents. Sent my email several times and never got the automated reply back. Today they emailed me saying they hadn't received anything and I need to send in ASAP. Obviously the emails aren't going through. I have sent them many different ways. My husband was going to go right at 9-' when they open. Does anyone know if this is possible?
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


If your husband is in the UK, he can post the documents by Royal mail next day special delivery. It is reliable with full tracking + proof of delivery.


----------



## Mal1234

Little2ya said:


> Wait where did he mail stuff from? Is he not in the UK?
> (I apologize for asking I haven't seen all of your past posts)
> 
> It was made very clear all packets/applications/etc ad to be submitted from outside the UK.


Yes. He did post it from the US. We would like to upgrade it to Priority if this is possible. Can you do that with a settlement visa. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Picklez

*Just felt like getting to know everyone a bit!

So i thought i'd just ask-- Where is everyone from, and what area (as general as you like!) are you headed to?

what type of visa have you applied for (/are you planning on applying for), and how long has your wait been so far? 



~ so.. this is me!
I'm from California, now in Edinburgh
about to apply for Spouse Visa! 
no idea how long it will be, but we'll probably go for the same-day service, and just pay the fee to avoid the torture of waiting again!

*


----------



## rmgvwb

*Spouse Visa applied from Thailand*

Hi guys and gals 

Has anyone recently got their wife/husbands spouse visa from Thailand? My wife and I submitted our application on 02/07/14 but we have not heard anything yet. 

We were hoping someone on here might have recently got their visa from Thailand and could post their timeline so we can compare

Regards Ryan

For Picklez 

I'm Ryan currently applying for a spouse visa for my wife to come to the uk from Thailand
Been waiting 1 month now. Previously had an application on hold due to financial requirements and having my own ltd company
Hoping for good news this week


----------



## Koorri11

Hell everyone! 
I received my Spouse settlement visa today  I am so happy and relieved and here is my timeline:

Country applying from: Australia
Visa type: Spouse settlement (non priority)
Date biometrics taken: June 17th
Date documents where sent: June 20th
Visa despatched email: July 30th
Visa received: August 4th

Thanks so much for all the advice and help given throughout these posts. I wish everyone the best of luck and you can do it!!


----------



## iashachapman

Wow Koorri11! that is amazing!
My spouse visa went in about a month after yours, my biometric appointment was the 16th of July but i haven't heard a thing which is frustrating/scary!

I'm originally from Australia and only returned back from the Uk after living there for nearly 2 years about a month ago. I've applied for a spouse visa to join my husband in the UK. 

Mine went in a bit after yours Ryan so would love to hear if you hear anything!

Iasha


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Picklez said:


> Just felt like getting to know everyone a bit!
> 
> So i thought i'd just ask-- Where is everyone from, and what area (as general as you like!) are you headed to?
> 
> what type of visa have you applied for (/are you planning on applying for), and how long has your wait been so far?
> 
> 
> 
> ~ so.. this is me!
> I'm from California, now in Edinburgh
> about to apply for Spouse Visa!
> no idea how long it will be, but we'll probably go for the same-day service, and just pay the fee to avoid the torture of waiting again!


Vancouver, Canada native here (born and bred).


I arrived in Central London in October '12 on an "Old Rules" Fiancée Visa, after an agonising 10 day _non priority_ wait in July '12 (this was at a time when Canadian and USA applications were still processed in New York and Priority was taking 3 days and non-Priority was taking a staggering 12-15 days to be processed).
Got married to my husband on an unusually sunny (for London in November) Saturday 03 November '12.
Received my FLR(M) visa granted (via PEO appointment) on Tuesday 06 November '12 in Solihull, on what my husband jokingly referred to as "our honeymoon" (he took me for a proper, wonderful honeymoon stay at the Balmoral in rainy Edinburgh a few weeks later).
I am applying for Indefinite Leave to Remain at the beginning of October... again, we are seeking a PEO appointment for that and will try booking for that in approximately 3 weeks time.
If all goes to plan, I will apply for citizenship on 10 October '15 and anticipate a 3-6 month wait for that (no priority processing available).


Incidentally, the visa that _you_ need is simply referred to as "Further Leave to Remain" (FLR(M)), as the "Spouse Visa" designation is solely for those from outside of the UK who are seeking entry as a person who is already married to a British Person... as someone who arrived on a Fiancée Visa, that "Spouse Visa" designation doesn't technically apply to you... just Further Leave to Remain.

Congratulation on your wedding and good luck on your FLR(M) application!


----------



## peuapeu

Picklez said:


> *Just felt like getting to know everyone a bit!
> 
> So i thought i'd just ask-- Where is everyone from, and what area (as general as you like!) are you headed to?
> 
> what type of visa have you applied for (/are you planning on applying for), and how long has your wait been so far?
> 
> 
> 
> ~ so.. this is me!
> I'm from California, now in Edinburgh
> about to apply for Spouse Visa!
> no idea how long it will be, but we'll probably go for the same-day service, and just pay the fee to avoid the torture of waiting again!
> 
> *


I applied for a fiance visa. Originally from Alabama and headed to Northamptonshire. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Koorri11

iashachapman said:


> Wow Koorri11! that is amazing!
> My spouse visa went in about a month after yours, my biometric appointment was the 16th of July but i haven't heard a thing which is frustrating/scary!
> 
> I'm originally from Australia and only returned back from the Uk after living there for nearly 2 years about a month ago. I've applied for a spouse visa to join my husband in the UK.
> 
> Mine went in a bit after yours Ryan so would love to hear if you hear anything!
> 
> Iasha




Yes I have never received a confirmation email or anything from Manila to say they have received my docs for any of my visa applications. It was interesting and could have just been a big coincidence but I actually sent them an email on the 28th or 29th of July just saying that I had not received a confirmation email and just enquiring into how the process was going. They replied saying it hadn't been processed yet an that they were waiting for an entry clearance officer to assess it. Then a day or 2 later I got the despatched email. 
I'm so happy and I hope they make a lot more decisions this week for y'all


----------



## chiefteaofficer

Picklez said:


> *Just felt like getting to know everyone a bit!
> 
> So i thought i'd just ask-- Where is everyone from, and what area (as general as you like!) are you headed to?
> 
> what type of visa have you applied for (/are you planning on applying for), and how long has your wait been so far?
> 
> 
> 
> ~ so.. this is me!
> I'm from California, now in Edinburgh
> about to apply for Spouse Visa!
> no idea how long it will be, but we'll probably go for the same-day service, and just pay the fee to avoid the torture of waiting again!
> 
> *


I am from Seattle, headed to London (been there a few times before for different reasons) on a Spouse Visa (hopefully - will find out within 11 hours!). I've just spent the weekend selling almost everything I own in anticipation of the decision tomorrow so let's hope it's not a refusal... :boom:


----------



## Ob111

Picklez said:


> Just felt like getting to know everyone a bit! So i thought i'd just ask-- Where is everyone from, and what area (as general as you like!) are you headed to? what type of visa have you applied for (/are you planning on applying for), and how long has your wait been so far?  ~ so.. this is me! I'm from California, now in Edinburgh about to apply for Spouse Visa!  no idea how long it will be, but we'll probably go for the same-day service, and just pay the fee to avoid the torture of waiting again!


Hi,

Am From Lagos Nigeria, heading to North West London... I am applying for a spouse visa, got the decision has been made email last week, I'm hoping I get good news... We already sold up everything last year... So am in lagos living like a visitor till I can go back to London..


----------



## hightensionwire

Picklez said:


> *Just felt like getting to know everyone a bit!
> 
> So i thought i'd just ask-- Where is everyone from, and what area (as general as you like!) are you headed to?
> 
> what type of visa have you applied for (/are you planning on applying for), and how long has your wait been so far?
> 
> 
> 
> ~ so.. this is me!
> I'm from California, now in Edinburgh
> about to apply for Spouse Visa!
> no idea how long it will be, but we'll probably go for the same-day service, and just pay the fee to avoid the torture of waiting again!
> 
> *


I applied on a fiance visa, and I'm from Baltimore (its really close to Washington DC) and moving to North London... Assuming that Sheffield ever gets around to touching their nonpriority pile... Today marks 20 weeks since my application was submitted... And around 19 or 18 since they got my files. -_-


----------



## Little2ya

hightensionwire said:


> I applied on a fiance visa, and I'm from Baltimore (its really close to Washington DC) and moving to North London... Assuming that Sheffield ever gets around to touching their nonpriority pile... Today marks 20 weeks since my application was submitted... And around 19 or 18 since they got my files. -_-


OMG! Have you tried emailing them?!


----------



## Dad

It's a new day of the week today. I pray there will be more decisions and good news this week.
Best wishes to everyone waiting.


----------



## hightensionwire

Little2ya said:


> OMG! Have you tried emailing them?!


They don't answer their emails anymore. Its really difficult to get an email response from them that isn't automated. Their nonpriority processing is basically stagnant; they're really overloaded.


----------



## meddyna

Congrats Obi111....am sure is going to be good news....


----------



## meddyna

Congrats on ur decision email....its going to be good news....


----------



## Hertsfem

Apparently Teleperformance as going to get their act together soon :fingerscrossed:
By then the visa will probably have been issued 
This is the email we got when enquiring about the lack of tracking...



Subject: RE: REF Number GWF******
Good Afternoon,

I trust that you are well.

Thank you for your email. Please be informed that the application is
currently still being assessed. My apologies for the issues you've
had with getting more information on the status of your application.
Teleperformance is working on their tracking system and should have
something in place in due course. In the meantime, please be aware
that our current processing times for settlement applications is 12
weeks. This information is listed on the website.* Your application
is well within the delivery standard and may take another week or two
to complete the process*. Please feel free to contact me should you
have any additional queries.

Kind Regards,


----------



## hightensionwire

Hertsfem said:


> Apparently Teleperformance as going to get their act together soon :fingerscrossed:
> By then the visa will probably have been issued
> This is the email we got when enquiring about the lack of tracking...
> 
> 
> 
> Subject: RE: REF Number GWF******
> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I trust that you are well.
> 
> Thank you for your email. Please be informed that the application is
> currently still being assessed. My apologies for the issues you've
> had with getting more information on the status of your application.
> Teleperformance is working on their tracking system and should have
> something in place in due course. In the meantime, please be aware
> that our current processing times for settlement applications is 12
> weeks. This information is listed on the website.* Your application
> is well within the delivery standard and may take another week or two
> to complete the process*. Please feel free to contact me should you
> have any additional queries.
> 
> Kind Regards,


If their current processing time is 12 weeks, I'm a horse. 
But I'm glad to hear that yours is being processed; good luck :]


----------



## Hertsfem

hightensionwire said:


> If their current processing time is 12 weeks, I'm a horse.
> But I'm glad to hear that yours is being processed; good luck :]


Well in all fairness it did say 12 weeks on the website before it became "temporarily unavailable"


----------



## stevi_shea

Just to update everyone on a little bit of information I've gathered today. We were tired of being unsure of my emails and required documents getting to Sheffield. So my husband took a little drive up there this morning. We had received an email a week ago stating we needed more documents. We sent a couple emails and one to confirm they received it. Yesterday we got an email stating they had not received out documents and we needed to resend the email (which we had already several times) or mail it in but our deadline to get them in was today. 

When my husband got to Sheffield at 8am when they opened. He talked to an employee and he looked for us and said all of your emails are right here and they have came through? So maybe yesterday's email was just completely wrong? He said they received over 850 emails just this weekend and he is very sorry. But that we wouldn't be hearing from them today, because the person working on our case is not in today. 

Not in? On a Monday!!!!!


----------



## Hertsfem

stevi_shea said:


> Just to update everyone on a little bit of information I've gathered today. We were tired of being unsure of my emails and required documents getting to Sheffield. So my husband took a little drive up there this morning. We had received an email a week ago stating we needed more documents. We sent a couple emails and one to confirm they received it. Yesterday we got an email stating they had not received out documents and we needed to resend the email (which we had already several times) or mail it in but our deadline to get them in was today.
> 
> When my husband got to Sheffield at 8am when they opened. He talked to an employee and he looked for us and said all of your emails are right here and they have came through? So maybe yesterday's email was just completely wrong? He said they received over 850 emails just this weekend and he is very sorry. But that we wouldn't be hearing from them today, because the person working on our case is not in today.
> 
> Not in? On a Monday!!!!!


How frustrating 

I guess he/she could be ill though..


----------



## hightensionwire

Hertsfem said:


> How frustrating
> 
> I guess he/she could be ill though..


I'd probably want to call out sick on a Monday if I had to deal with the amount of hell that's going on in that office right now too. 
I'm gonna keep grumbling about their processing times, but its really not the employees at fault. The fault really lies with the job cuts and Theresa May's abominable new immigration system.


----------



## Hertsfem

hightensionwire said:


> I'd probably want to call out sick on a Monday if I had to deal with the amount of hell that's going on in that office right now too.
> I'm gonna keep grumbling about their processing times, but its really not the employees at fault. The fault really lies with the job cuts and Theresa May's abominable new immigration system.


Yes you are probably right but it seems not ALL the offices are the same 

Where is Panny today? Hope she is ok


----------



## hightensionwire

Hertsfem said:


> Yes you are probably right but it seems not ALL the offices are the same
> 
> Where is Panny today? Hope she is ok


She seemed to be under a lot of stress last she was on here, and I remember her saying she needed to focus on her health. 
I believe she had a surgery coming up sometime soon, but I can't remember for sure. Hopefully she's doing well.


----------



## Lilienmeer

stevi_shea said:


> Just to update everyone on a little bit of information I've gathered today. We were tired of being unsure of my emails and required documents getting to Sheffield. So my husband took a little drive up there this morning. We had received an email a week ago stating we needed more documents. We sent a couple emails and one to confirm they received it. Yesterday we got an email stating they had not received out documents and we needed to resend the email (which we had already several times) or mail it in but our deadline to get them in was today.
> 
> When my husband got to Sheffield at 8am when they opened. He talked to an employee and he looked for us and said all of your emails are right here and they have came through? So maybe yesterday's email was just completely wrong? He said they received over 850 emails just this weekend and he is very sorry. But that we wouldn't be hearing from them today, because the person working on our case is not in today.
> 
> Not in? On a Monday!!!!!


Would mind if I asked which further documents they requested?

We have almost exactly the same timeline as you, down to the priority upgrade and confirmation email dates (although we applied a few days before), and have heard nothing. We've realised we're missing some documents though...


----------



## stevi_shea

We applied in April, and on the appendix used his job here in the US and he had a job offer in the UK. Well in the waiting time my husband now is actually working in the UK. So they wanted to have another confirmation from his employer stating his status and salary as well as his current pay slips. Also, a letter from the place we will be living in the UK. We sent in 6 months of pay slips for his US job but they wanted to see bank statements of where these were actually put into his account! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Freetofly

hightensionwire said:


> They don't answer their emails anymore. Its really difficult to get an email response from them that isn't automated. Their nonpriority processing is basically stagnant; they're really overloaded.


It seems to be the case at the moment. I hope they get a better handle on the email responses soon. We upgraded to priority two weeks ago and have not heard anything back. 
Waste of hard earned money.


----------



## suziechew

Picklez said:


> *Just felt like getting to know everyone a bit!
> 
> So i thought i'd just ask-- Where is everyone from, and what area (as general as you like!) are you headed to?
> 
> what type of visa have you applied for (/are you planning on applying for), and how long has your wait been so far?
> 
> 
> 
> ~ so.. this is me!
> I'm from California, now in Edinburgh
> about to apply for Spouse Visa!
> no idea how long it will be, but we'll probably go for the same-day service, and just pay the fee to avoid the torture of waiting again!
> 
> *


im in cornwall ,my fiance is from new jersey , still waiting on our fiance visa (priority ) ,we also applying for a dependant child (also priority )We now at 44 working days .


----------



## Allsme

Picklez said:


> *Just felt like getting to know everyone a bit!
> 
> So i thought i'd just ask-- Where is everyone from, and what area (as general as you like!) are you headed to?
> 
> what type of visa have you applied for (/are you planning on applying for), and how long has your wait been so far?
> 
> 
> 
> ~ so.. this is me!
> I'm from California, now in Edinburgh
> about to apply for Spouse Visa!
> no idea how long it will be, but we'll probably go for the same-day service, and just pay the fee to avoid the torture of waiting again!
> 
> *


I am from Connecticut hopefully moving to Southampton. Applied at the beginning of July and my documents are "out for delivery" so I will know by the end of the day. I have never been as nervous as I have in the last few days waiting for the decision.


----------



## Hertsfem

Picklez said:


> *Just felt like getting to know everyone a bit!
> 
> So i thought i'd just ask-- Where is everyone from, and what area (as general as you like!) are you headed to?
> 
> what type of visa have you applied for (/are you planning on applying for), and how long has your wait been so far?
> 
> 
> 
> ~ so.. this is me!
> I'm from California, now in Edinburgh
> about to apply for Spouse Visa!
> no idea how long it will be, but we'll probably go for the same-day service, and just pay the fee to avoid the torture of waiting again!
> 
> *


It's not for me but for my daughter in law (I've been assigned to the job) 

She is in Zimbabwe and my son is in Hampshire.
applied for a spouse visa for her and a British passport for their son.
Passport applied for at end of May and no result as yet.
Visa applied for 2nd July (biometrics) so estimate she is on day 20 now. Had an email to say it would take a further week - 10 days to finish processing :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Petachuk

After thinking and reading other people's timelines, we decided to upgrade to priority. I rather know in 4 weeks than 12, plus we were cutting it close for end of September. So fingers crossed now. 

Visa type: Spouse (non-priority..then priority)
Online application completed: July 7
Biometrics completed: July 11
Application packet mailed: July 15
Documents delivered by FedEx: July 17
Email confirmation from Sheffield: July 24
Upgraded to priority: Aug 1
Email confirming priority: Aug 4
Decision email received: Still waiting
Visa arrived:


----------



## stevi_shea

Lilienmeer said:


> Would mind if I asked which further documents they requested?
> 
> We have almost exactly the same timeline as you, down to the priority upgrade and confirmation email dates (although we applied a few days before), and have heard nothing. We've realised we're missing some documents though...


We applied in April, and on the appendix used his job here in the US and he had a job offer in the UK. Well in the waiting time my husband now is actually working in the UK. So they wanted to have another confirmation from his employer stating his status and salary as well as his current pay slips. Also, a letter from the place we will be living in the UK. We sent in 6 months of pay slips for his US job but they wanted to see bank statements of where these were actually put into his account! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Emmy fr

Koorri11 said:


> Hell everyone!
> I received my Spouse settlement visa today  I am so happy and relieved and here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: Australia
> Visa type: Spouse settlement (non priority)
> Date biometrics taken: June 17th
> Date documents where sent: June 20th
> Visa despatched email: July 30th
> Visa received: August 4th
> 
> Thanks so much for all the advice and help given throughout these posts. I wish everyone the best of luck and you can do it!!


congratsss Koorii plz tell me what's Visa despatched email?? did they tell u before that the visa is issued or what??


----------



## salix

Picklez said:


> *Just felt like getting to know everyone a bit!
> 
> So i thought i'd just ask-- Where is everyone from, and what area (as general as you like!) are you headed to?
> 
> what type of visa have you applied for (/are you planning on applying for), and how long has your wait been so far?
> 
> 
> 
> ~ so.. this is me!
> I'm from California, now in Edinburgh
> about to apply for Spouse Visa!
> no idea how long it will be, but we'll probably go for the same-day service, and just pay the fee to avoid the torture of waiting again!
> 
> *


I am in CA in the Sierra Nevada foothills, Lake Tahoe area. I will be moving to a small village in the Slough area. We will be looking for a larger place in the same area as I have three border collies moving over with me (somehow the tiny one bedroom first floor flat doesn't seem to fit the bill 

We plan to apply for a fiancée visa. We will be eligible to apply in November, but I'm hoping to be in the UK then on a visit. My return flight is in February, so I plan to hit submit on the online application the minute I get back from the airport. I should have all his pay stubs/bank statements with me so everything can go to FedEx as soon as I get my biometrics done.


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Yes you are probably right but it seems not ALL the offices are the same
> 
> Where is Panny today? Hope she is ok


Hi I'm just trying to recover from my op that I had on Friday am still waiting to hear again the surgeon is hoping Sheffield give me am answer soon as my next op is a big one about 6-7 hours procedure and a long recovery. 

Thank you for your concern it means much .


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> She seemed to be under a lot of stress last she was on here, and I remember her saying she needed to focus on her health.
> I believe she had a surgery coming up sometime soon, but I can't remember for sure. Hopefully she's doing well.


Hello n thanks yes my surgery was on Friday still no answer. You must be at 20 weeks now? They did 2 non priority applications last week am not sure they did any others 

Have they replied any of your emails?


----------



## Little2ya

Can someone tell me. When does the counting begin?
Date of online application sent?
Date of biometrics done?
Or by date of that automated email saying they've received everything?

I ask because I received that email 10 days after it was shown to have arrived at Sheffield and it was sent 1:30AM (8:30UK) on a Sat. 

Thanks.


----------



## suziechew

Little2ya said:


> Can someone tell me. When does the counting begin?
> Date of online application sent?
> Date of biometrics done?
> Or by date of that automated email saying they've received everything?
> 
> I ask because I received that email 10 days after it was shown to have arrived at Sheffield and it was sent 1:30AM (8:30UK) on a Sat.
> 
> Thanks.


i counted mine from when i got a confirmation email of reciept of my package ,so 4th june for us ,and i only count working days not weekends ,so 44 working days priority , we were told when we applied that priority was 4-6 weeks ...yeah well past that !


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Hello n thanks yes my surgery was on Friday still no answer. You must be at 20 weeks now? They did 2 non priority applications last week am not sure they did any others
> 
> Have they replied any of your emails?


Glad to see you're out of your first surgery! I hope your husband is with you for the next round.

Just got one from the FAQ quoting me the standard processing times and that my application has not been assessed, to which I've responded spelling out the amount of time I've waited. 
I can only assume they didn't actually look at my case if they responded by quoting me the processing time, so I've called them out on it. I'll keep harassing them until they decide to process my application.

I really want to do an in-depth journalistic investigation of this new system after I move. The only way anything ever changes regarding these things is when its detailed by the media (like with the passport issue). I've seen a few light pieces about the subject before, but not very detailed. I'm going to be freelance until I can manage a staff position, might as well have a project to work on. Something like that would take a while.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Glad to see you're out of your first surgery! I hope your husband is with you for the next round.
> 
> Just got one from the FAQ quoting me the standard processing times and that my application has not been assessed, to which I've responded spelling out the amount of time I've waited.
> I can only assume they didn't actually look at my case if they responded by quoting me the processing time, so I've called them out on it. I'll keep harassing them until they decide to process my application.
> 
> I really want to do an in-depth journalistic investigation of this new system after I move. The only way anything ever changes regarding these things is when its detailed by the media (like with the passport issue). I've seen a few light pieces about the subject before, but not very detailed. I'm going to be freelance until I can manage a staff position, might as well have a project to work on. Something like that would take a while.


It would be a good project. 

I sent off all medical reports and letters last week again but have never received an acknowledgement. Is interesting they told me and the MP that they deal with non priority in strict date order but we know that's not true, 
They told the MP I had only ever wrote to them once which was laughable as I had their replies. 

Anyway the wait goes on and right now I can't fight this anymore I've resigned myself to going through this alone as it's seems that's my only choice . It's tough watching everyone have their husband come at visiting time and mine not. 

I really hope you hear soon I guess now your at 20 weeks the maximum time is 24 works so hopefully you will hear this month.


----------



## Pannyann

Can anyone tell me if the processing times has been updated or it's still unavailable it's not even loading and am not sure if it's signal strength issue


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Can anyone tell me if the processing times has been updated or it's still unavailable it's not even loading and am not sure if it's signal strength issue


Still unavailable for me. I think its down because the processing times are really bad.
Theresa May delays information releases that are critical of her immigration system.


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> i counted mine from when i got a confirmation email of reciept of my package ,so 4th june for us ,and i only count working days not weekends ,so 44 working days priority , we were told when we applied that priority was 4-6 weeks ...yeah well past that !


I never got any confirmation so I counted from when it reached Sheffield by courier.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Still unavailable for me. I think its down because the processing times are really bad.
> Theresa May delays information releases that are critical of her immigration system.


Thanks for the update

There was an interesting article on bbc site the other day about the guy who was doing the reports and checks and decisions on Imigration etc by John Vine who has now decided to leave I must find it and read it again


----------



## Mal1234

*Where did you send the receipt?*



shan2218 said:


> I got my shiny approval about half an hour ago via UPS! Thanks for everything! I will be thinking of all of you waiting and keeping in touch as I'll have a spouse visa to apply for very soon! I'll be in the UK 2 weeks from now
> 
> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement: Fiance (Priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
> Online application submitted: July 6
> Biometrics Completed: July 9
> Priority Upgrade: July 9
> Documents sent: July 14 (via UPS)
> Documents received in Sheffield: July 16
> Docs received by Sheffield: July 16 (email official and priority recognized)
> Additional Documents Requested: July 16
> Additional Documents sent: July 16 (via email)
> Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": July 29 *(9 business days?!)*
> Visa received: July 31!!!



Where did you send your receipt? We want to upgrade my son's settlement visa to Priority; he sent it April 3 and he still hasn't heard anything. Thanks


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Thanks for the update
> 
> There was an interesting article on bbc site the other day about the guy who was doing the reports and checks and decisions on Imigration etc by John Vine who has now decided to leave I must find it and read it again


Yeah I've seen a few articles from various publications on that.
There are a lot of people speculating that the reason is because Theresa May keeps trying to silence him; she's done everything in her power to delay his reports and keep them from the media for as long as she can.
Her behavior completely defeats the purpose of even having an immigration watchdog... That woman is a nightmare, everything I read about her is dreadful.


----------



## Joppa

Well, Cameron thinks a lot of her as she wasn't removed at the reshuffle, last before next year's general election. Immigration will be the key battleground and every party is raising their anti-immigration rhetoric, including the usual pro-immigration LibDems. It will be a very uncomfortable time for migrants as each party tries to outdo others in having the strictest immigration policy.


----------



## hightensionwire

Joppa said:


> Well, Cameron thinks a lot of her as she wasn't removed at the reshuffle, last before next year's general election. Immigration will be the key battleground and every party is raising their anti-immigration rhetoric, including the usual pro-immigration LibDems. It will be a very uncomfortable time for migrants as each party tries to outdo others in having the strictest immigration policy.


I've seen a number of articles about propositions for tightening policies over there.
Clegg wants to clamp down on the migration of citizens from newly admitted EU countries like Romania, and you're seeing a pretty similar/slightly more extreme stance from the conservative parties regarding that. The Guardian put out a piece yesterday regarding the way it looks like political leaders will be battling to address EU migration, and if they're intent on clamping down on the EU, there's no reason to believe that they won't tighten up on us all.


----------



## Gulet

Update:

Settlement Visa - Fiance/non Priority
Country applied from: USA
Date online app: 20 March 2014
Date biometrics taken: 30 March 2014
Date 1st email confirming receipt of documents at Sheffield: 4 April 2014
Priority upgrade: 22 May 2014
Additional Documents: 5 June 2014
Additional Documents sent: 13 June 2014
Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": 31 July 2014
Visa received: 4 August 2014

This was the longest I have ever waited for a visa. But I'm so glad it's finally done


----------



## salix

For those of you lucky enough to have new visas in hand, United has a sale going if you book by Aug 6th. Example, west coast to LHR for $1,000, good for flights Aug 24th through Mar 24th.


----------



## Little2ya

Those who have upgraded to priority after sending. 
Where and how do you do it?
I am now highly considering in doing so.
Thank you


----------



## Gulet

Little2ya said:


> Those who have upgraded to priority after sending.
> Where and how do you do it?
> I am now highly considering in doing so.
> Thank you



Go to the VFS Global website at UK Visa Informations ,select Your country, user pay services and settlement priority visa services.

When you enter the information asked for, choose 'New York' for the processing office dropdown list.

Once the payment is done, a pdf receipt will be available for download, send that as an attachment to the Sheffield visa office.


----------



## primechat

Ob111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am From Lagos Nigeria, heading to North West London... I am applying for a spouse visa, got the decision has been made email last week, I'm hoping I get good news... We already sold up everything last year... So am in lagos living like a visitor till I can go back to London..



Ob111, please let us know what your visa decision is when you get your passport back. When are you likely to get it? I am very hopeful it's a positive decision.


----------



## primechat

Allsme said:


> I am from Connecticut hopefully moving to Southampton. Applied at the beginning of July and my documents are "out for delivery" so I will know by the end of the day. I have never been as nervous as I have in the last few days waiting for the decision.



Hi Allsme, was it a spouse visa you applied for, was it done priority and what is the decision? I trust it is a positive decision though.


----------



## Ob111

primechat said:


> Ob111, please let us know what your visa decision is when you get your passport back. When are you likely to get it? I am very hopeful it's a positive decision.


Am hopeful as well....

I just read someone got refused for 50p... That has scared me... Well whatever the case am just ready for the decision... Am going to tele performance today to find out if my passport is there, cause both my VFS tracking n teleperformance have not changed. 

I see a lot of people get dear applicant a decision has been made, I got mine as. Dear. My name... Am prolly just reading things to it....


----------



## Koorri11

Emmy fr said:


> congratsss Koorii plz tell me what's Visa despatched email?? did they tell u before that the visa is issued or what??


Just the usual 'Your visa will be despatched shortly' email  an thankyou very much!


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Thanks for the update
> 
> There was an interesting article on bbc site the other day about the guy who was doing the reports and checks and decisions on Imigration etc by John Vine who has now decided to leave I must find it and read it again


Hi Pannyann, The link to the article is BBC News - Chief inspector of borders and immigration resigns


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Hi Pannyann, The link to the article is BBC News - Chief inspector of borders and immigration resigns


Thanks has your husband been informed when he can get his passport


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Thanks has your husband been informed when he can get his passport


No. The VAC tracking has not been updated. We paid for courier delivery so hopefully his passport will be delivered by next week.
I also e-mailed Sheffield yesterday to ask them when passport will be ready for pick up in Nigeria and they've not responded.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Am hopeful as well....
> 
> I just read someone got refused for 50p... That has scared me... Well whatever the case am just ready for the decision... Am going to tele performance today to find out if my passport is there, cause both my VFS tracking n teleperformance have not changed.
> 
> I see a lot of people get dear applicant a decision has been made, I got mine as. Dear. My name... Am prolly just reading things to it....


Goodluck am praying you see your shiny visa


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> No. The VAC tracking has not been updated. We paid for courier delivery so hopefully his passport will be delivered by next week.
> I also e-mailed Sheffield yesterday to ask them when passport will be ready for pick up in Nigeria and they've not responded.


Hopefully it will come this week and the wait will finally be over


----------



## Pannyann

It's Tuesday I'm hoping you all hear some good news today


----------



## Freetofly

Gulet said:


> Go to the VFS Global website at UK Visa Informations ,select Your country, user pay services and settlement priority visa services.
> 
> When you enter the information asked for, choose 'New York' for the processing office dropdown list.
> 
> Once the payment is done, a pdf receipt will be available for download, send that as an attachment to the Sheffield visa office.


I did that two weeks ago and still have not heard anything back from Sheffield. Usually you get a confirmation that they have upgraded you to priority.


----------



## Hertsfem

Just picked this up on Twitter...


Visa4UK website will be unavailable on 6 Aug from 10am to 5pm for essential maintenance. Save ur last page & log out of site b4 this time


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Hopefully it will come this week and the wait will finally be over


Just an update! VAC tracking finally changed to 'Visa Application in Transit' so my husband should hopefully get his passport back this week. 
I'm so nervous but I hope it will be a good news!


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Just an update! VAC tracking finally changed to 'Visa Application in Transit' so my husband should hopefully get his passport back this week.
> I'm so nervous but I hope it will be a good news!


Am sure it will be and you will soon be all together


----------



## paul081278

This forum has been really useful in helping us understand what's happening with our visa application, so I'll post some info about my wife's application in case it helps anyone.

Location applying from: *USA*
Type of visa: Settlement: *Spouse settlement*
Office Processing VISA: *Sheffield*
Biometrics Completed: *June 17*
Documents sent: *June 23 (via Fedex)*
Documents received in Sheffield: *June 25*
Docs received by Sheffield: *July 10 (email confirmation - note the delay)*
Paid for priority upgrade: *July 28*
Email confirming we've been moved to the priority queue: *August 4*


So as you can see, we started out with a normal application. After waiting a while, and seeing the posts on this forum, we paid for an upgrade to priority on July 28th, and received confirmation from Sheffield that our application has been moved to the priority queue on August 4th (yesterday).

Now we just have to wait and see what happens...


----------



## Freetofly

paul081278 said:


> This forum has been really useful in helping us understand what's happening with our visa application, so I'll post some info about my wife's application in case it helps anyone.
> 
> Location applying from: *USA*
> Type of visa: Settlement: *Spouse settlement*
> Office Processing VISA: *Sheffield*
> Biometrics Completed: *June 17*
> Documents sent: *June 23 (via Fedex)*
> Documents received in Sheffield: *June 25*
> Docs received by Sheffield: *July 10 (email confirmation - note the delay)*
> Paid for priority upgrade: *July 28*
> Email confirming we've been moved to the priority queue: *August 4*
> 
> 
> So as you can see, we started out with a normal application. After waiting a while, and seeing the posts on this forum, we paid for an upgrade to priority on July 28th, and received confirmation from Sheffield that our application has been moved to the priority queue on August 4th (yesterday).
> 
> Now we just have to wait and see what happens...


How did you send the upgrade receipt? We upgraded two weeks ago and have heard nothing. I sent as an attachment to Sheffield email.


----------



## paul081278

Freetofly said:


> How did you send the upgrade receipt? We upgraded two weeks ago and have heard nothing. I sent as an attachment to Sheffield email.


Same as you. We sent the attachment to the Sheffield email last Monday (28th) and exactly a week later (yesterday) they emailed and confirmed we'd been moved to priority... 

When we first emailed them (asking how to upgrade) it took them two weeks to reply though.


----------



## Pannyann

Called FAQ and was charged money for them to say there system is down. It's a real money making scheme was told call back at noon called back to be told you will have to pay again to know if the system is working!


----------



## The Original Kempmeister

We got our "Decision has been made" email from Sheffield this morning!!!!!!!! 

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted: 16th June 2014
Date biometrics taken: 18th June 2014
Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 24th June 2014 via Fedex Priority.
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th June 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: N/A
Date "Decision has been made email": 5th August 2014 9am
Date your visa was received: Waiting nervously!!

Now we have to wait! The tracking isn't available yet but that's normal right?

We've never been so excited yet so nervous in our lives!!!!


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Am sure it will be and you will soon be all together


Thank you!


----------



## grasshopper33

The Original Kempmeister said:


> Now we have to wait! The tracking isn't available yet but that's normal right?


Totally normal  Fingers crossed and prayers said for ya! :cheer2:


----------



## meddyna

Hi Pannyann.....stay strong.....i hope you from sheffield soon....am sure everyone here is praying for u....all the best.....


----------



## The Original Kempmeister

grasshopper33 said:


> Totally normal  Fingers crossed and prayers said for ya! :cheer2:


Thank you so much Mrs Grasshopper!!


----------



## Pannyann

The Original Kempmeister said:


> We got our "Decision has been made" email from Sheffield this morning!!!!!!!!
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted: 16th June 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 18th June 2014
> Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 24th June 2014 via Fedex Priority.
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th June 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: N/A
> Date "Decision has been made email": 5th August 2014 9am
> Date your visa was received: Waiting nervously!!
> 
> Now we have to wait! The tracking isn't available yet but that's normal right?
> 
> We've never been so excited yet so nervous in our lives!!!!


Congrats that's great news


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Hi Pannyann.....stay strong.....i hope you from sheffield soon....am sure everyone here is praying for u....all the best.....


Thanks but I have resigned myself to the fact that they won't answer me until October I'm here for the full 6 months n prob more I wouldn't be suprised if I end up at tribunal 
In all honesty I am finding it all too much now. 

Your not far behind so you've been waiting long too have you heard from them at all?


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> Thanks but I have resigned myself to the fact that they won't answer me until October I'm here for the full 6 months n prob more I wouldn't be suprised if I end up at tribunal
> In all honesty I am finding it all too much now.
> 
> Your not far behind so you've been waiting long too have you heard from them at all?



Panny why are they taking so long with your application? is it complex or what?


----------



## Freetofly

paul081278 said:


> Same as you. We sent the attachment to the Sheffield email last Monday (28th) and exactly a week later (yesterday) they emailed and confirmed we'd been moved to priority...
> 
> When we first emailed them (asking how to upgrade) it took them two weeks to reply though.


Sent receipt to priority on July 20th. 

Wonder if I should send another email with the receipt attached. I only received the automatic response from them.


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Panny why are they taking so long with your application? is it complex or what?


I have no idea what they would class as complex? Do you know? 

I meet the income by more then 10k a year 
Accommodation is no issue house is fine and property inspection report verified this. 
Have been together for 4 years am employed by the goverment and have been for the last 12 years so I really don't know.


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> I have no idea what they would class as complex? Do you know?
> 
> I meet the income by more then 10k a year
> Accommodation is no issue house is fine and property inspection report verified this.
> Have been together for 4 years am employed by the goverment and have been for the last 12 years so I really don't know.[/QUOTE
> 
> I do hope you hear soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wizzzy

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted: 25th July 2014
Date biometrics taken: Wed 30th July 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: None given , we didn't even know if it had arrived or not
Date Approved: "Auto generated email visa will be dispatched shortly": 1st August 2014 ... It was 11am Friday morning!
Date your visa was received: Email and phone call from VFS visa centre on Monday morning to ask us to collect, collected Tue 5th Aug 2014

A bit surprised it took only 1 day for them to approve, we got out of the visa centre at about 4pm which meant they sent the application to Manila that evening, they would have got it on next day Thursday and they were sending it back on Friday already approved. Unfortunately it was a weekend so had to wait another 2 days to get the passport back!


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Pannyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what they would class as complex? Do you know?
> 
> I meet the income by more then 10k a year
> Accommodation is no issue house is fine and property inspection report verified this.
> Have been together for 4 years am employed by the goverment and have been for the last 12 years so I really don't know.[/QUOTE
> 
> I do hope you hear soon :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> So do I but considering they don't acknowlege any emails etc I don't think I will hear anytime soon!
> 
> Your daughter in law must be due to get an answer in the coming weeks
Click to expand...


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> Hertsfem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do I but considering they don't acknowlege any emails etc I don't think I will hear anytime soon!
> 
> Your daughter in law must be due to get an answer in the coming weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Panny, Pretoria have been extreemly helpful unlike Sheffield. They said they will have finished processing her application either later this week or next. Only hold up then will be their sons passport which is in amongst that huge pile of applications. They emailed for copy of her bio page of passport which Pretoria very kindly sent (it's obviously with her visa application) they have now said no they want ALL the pages  which is not what they asked for first time around so I think you get a different person each time (my son phoned them and they even said that would be ok) They want his passport and copies of hers at the time of the childs conception!  I imagine they wish to establish they were in fact in the same country at the time of his conception lol
> 
> The mind boggles..
Click to expand...


----------



## shan2218

Mal1234 said:


> Where did you send your receipt? We want to upgrade my son's settlement visa to Priority; he sent it April 3 and he still hasn't heard anything. Thanks


I had upgraded before I sent in all my supporting documents so I sent it with those documents. I believe you can email it if you do it later? Maybe someone else can give you more insight on that.

Edit: Never mind it looks like there were some answers later on  Guess I should read everything before I post!


----------



## Gulet

Freetofly said:


> I did that two weeks ago and still have not heard anything back from Sheffield. Usually you get a confirmation that they have upgraded you to priority.


Send it again and put urgent in headline with your GWF number and Reference number if you have one.


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Pannyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Panny, Pretoria have been extreemly helpful unlike Sheffield. They said they will have finished processing her application either later this week or next. Only hold up then will be their sons passport which is in amongst that huge pile of applications. They emailed for copy of her bio page of passport which Pretoria very kindly sent (it's obviously with her visa application) they have now said no they want ALL the pages  which is not what they asked for first time around so I think you get a different person each time (my son phoned them and they even said that would be ok) They want his passport and copies of hers at the time of the childs conception!  I imagine they wish to establish they were in fact in the same country at the time of his conception lol
> 
> The mind boggles..
> 
> 
> 
> The mind really does boggle
> 
> But atleast they have been helpful and she will hear soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## hightensionwire

shan2218 said:


> I had upgraded before I sent in all my supporting documents so I sent it with those documents. I believe you can email it if you do it later? Maybe someone else can give you more insight on that.
> 
> Edit: Never mind it looks like there were some answers later on  Guess I should read everything before I post!



You email it to Sheffield, but good luck getting them to actually read your email. 
Someone on here said she upgraded to priority two weeks ago and they still haven't acknowledged her upgrade.


----------



## paul081278

hightensionwire said:


> You email it to Sheffield, but good luck getting them to actually read your email.
> Someone on here said she upgraded to priority two weeks ago and they still haven't acknowledged her upgrade.



In my case, they acknowledged and upgraded us yesterday (just one week after paid for priority and sent them an email to let them know we'd upgraded). It seems to be the luck of the draw about how fast they reply. If it's been two weeks and they haven't responded, I'd give them a few more days and then email again - although it might not do too much good, as they seem to be taking a week or two just to read emails.


----------



## hightensionwire

paul081278 said:


> In my case, they acknowledged and upgraded us yesterday (just one week after paid for priority and sent them an email to let them know we'd upgraded). It seems to be the luck of the draw about how fast they reply. If it's been two weeks and they haven't responded, I'd give them a few more days and then email again - although it might not do too much good, as they seem to be taking a week or two just to read emails.


Someone went down there the other day and they said that they received 850 emails over the weekend.
I sent them an email three weeks ago, and they've still not responded. 
I think you're right about the luck of the draw; things seem to be a mess over there.


----------



## meddyna

Please just hang in there...am very hopeful ur good news is just around the corner...dont let this weigh you down as it wont be good for ur health....mine?fingers still crossed, am in my 76working days today..the last heard from them was last week saying application is still waiting on the queue...cant stop thinking about it.....the waiting game continues i guess....


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> Hertsfem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mind really does boggle
> 
> But atleast they have been helpful and she will hear soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the visa office in Pretoria have been helpful but the passport office in Durham are the ones that don't seem to know their left from their right
Click to expand...


----------



## Freetofly

hightensionwire said:


> You email it to Sheffield, but good luck getting them to actually read your email.
> Someone on here said she upgraded to priority two weeks ago and they still haven't acknowledged her upgrade.


Yep that would be me. No acknowledment as of today. Just resent the email with the receipt. Will let you know if I get a confirmation...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Pannyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the visa office in Pretoria have been helpful but the passport office in Durham are the ones that don't seem to know their left from their right
> 
> 
> 
> Same as Sheffield
Click to expand...


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Please just hang in there...am very hopeful ur good news is just around the corner...dont let this weigh you down as it wont be good for ur health....mine?fingers still crossed, am in my 76working days today..the last heard from them was last week saying application is still waiting on the queue...cant stop thinking about it.....the waiting game continues i guess....


Yes it does continue I hope oby and dad get their shiny visas soon it will be good to see nigerian apication a getting completed


----------



## primechat

meddyna said:


> Please just hang in there...am very hopeful ur good news is just around the corner...dont let this weigh you down as it wont be good for ur health....mine?fingers still crossed, am in my 76working days today..the last heard from them was last week saying application is still waiting on the queue...cant stop thinking about it.....the waiting game continues i guess....



Hi meddyna, where do u count the number of days for your application from? Is it when you did the biometric, or when you did the online submission of application or when the documents arrived at Sheffield?
Mine is 74 working days from the time I did biometric at Abuja Nigeria, no decision yet.
The waiting game is so frustrating, but am hopeful it will soon be over.


----------



## ProudlyGemini

hello Primechat, i started counting from when my biometrics was taken and i'd be 14weeks tomorrow, applied in Lekki. The wait game is frustrating like you said but i'm hoping i hear from them soon.


----------



## Pannyann

ProudlyGemini said:


> hello Primechat, i started counting from when my biometrics was taken and i'd be 14weeks tomorrow, applied in Lekki. The wait game is frustrating like you said but i'm hoping i hear from them soon.


Hi my biometrics were 18 weeks ago today docs arrived at Sheffield 10 April am at day 90 today working days


----------



## meddyna

Yeah ..its definitely a frustrating one...am counting from the days biometrics was done...15th April...i submitted in Ikeja..am hoping we all hear from them soo....keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## kiranchaithanya

Pannyann said:


> Called FAQ and was charged money for them to say there system is down. It's a real money making scheme was told call back at noon called back to be told you will have to pay again to know if the system is working!


I had just called them and they said their technicians are working on their tracking system. I wasn't charged though.


----------



## Allsme

primechat said:


> Hi Allsme, was it a spouse visa you applied for, was it done priority and what is the decision? I trust it is a positive decision though.


It was a spouse visa, I was just coming on to update, I did receive my visa! 

I am very happy, but now the rush begins. 

I am sure everyone who is waiting will be receiving some good news soon!


----------



## hightensionwire

primechat said:


> Hi meddyna, where do u count the number of days for your application from? Is it when you did the biometric, or when you did the online submission of application or when the documents arrived at Sheffield?
> Mine is 74 working days from the time I did biometric at Abuja Nigeria, no decision yet.
> The waiting game is so frustrating, but am hopeful it will soon be over.


From the day your documents arrive in Sheffield.


----------



## primechat

meddyna said:


> Yeah ..its definitely a frustrating one...am counting from the days biometrics was done...15th April...i submitted in Ikeja..am hoping we all hear from them soo....keeping my fingers crossed....



I have nearly the same timeline as you. My biometrics was done in Abuja 23rd April. Tomorrow will be 15 weeks since my biometrics was done.


----------



## meddyna

I hope you hear from them soon...all the best...


----------



## stevi_shea

I submitted biometrics April 9. It's been 17 weeks. Had to upgrade to priority because our baby is due in just 7 weeks!!!!! Hoping it comes in the next two or I can't fly to be with my hubby for the big day!


----------



## primechat

stevi_shea said:


> I submitted biometrics April 9. It's been 17 weeks. Had to upgrade to priority because our baby is due in just 7 weeks!!!!! Hoping it comes in the next two or I can't fly to be with my hubby for the big day!





When did you upgrade to priority? I want to be certain your application is days from getting a decision.


----------



## Poxi

Hertsfem said:


> Pannyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Panny, Pretoria have been extreemly helpful unlike Sheffield. They said they will have finished processing her application either later this week or next. Only hold up then will be their sons passport which is in amongst that huge pile of applications. They emailed for copy of her bio page of passport which Pretoria very kindly sent (it's obviously with her visa application) they have now said no they want ALL the pages  which is not what they asked for first time around so I think you get a different person each time (my son phoned them and they even said that would be ok) They want his passport and copies of hers at the time of the childs conception!  I imagine they wish to establish they were in fact in the same country at the time of his conception lol
> 
> The mind boggles..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hertsfem when did your DIL apply and do biometrics? I applied in 25 June a day am trying to get an idea of when mine will be looked at. Have received email after email saying they are in receipt of my application but have not processed yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ahmedope

Hello, 
I am a student in Egypt, and a citizen of Egypt.
I applied for a UK general visa for 6 month to study a course for a week and visit the UK.
My visa got refused.
Documentations I provided:
1- Blank Passport 
2- A proof that I am a current university student.
3- My mother's "sponsor's" bank statement.
4-Mother's job payslip.
5-Return flight ticket.
6-School tuition fees and accommodation.
Even though, I got my visa refused. 
It's said in the refusal letter that:
1- I consider nothing to prove that you are a university student. Although I am!
2- I am not sure where the money in your mother's bank statement is from!!
3-You payed nothing for the school or the flight. Although I did!!
I even have a friend who has similar circumstances and did as I did and got his visa issued. What a shame!!

I am going to appeal. Any help?


----------



## Hertsfem

Poxi said:


> Hertsfem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hertsfem when did your DIL apply and do biometrics? I applied in 25 June a day am trying to get an idea of when mine will be looked at. Have received email after email saying they are in receipt of my application but have not processed yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, she applied online on 21st June and did her bio in Harare on 2nd July. The tracking has not been updated since then but an email from them suggested it was ahead of schedule and therefore would be through late this week or sometime next week. Her application was very straight forward and they have not asked for any additional documentation.
> 
> Good luck with yours, keep me posted :thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poxi

Oh wow lets hope! Ours also straight forward. Married 10 years to a British citizen. 2 kids. No previous marriages or children. Hoping to hear soon.


----------



## Hertsfem

Poxi said:


> Oh wow lets hope! Ours also straight forward. Married 10 years to a British citizen. 2 kids. No previous marriages or children. Hoping to hear soon.


I started a thread for applications processed in SA and they seem to get lost on here. I'll dig it out so have a look for it in the next 5 mins


----------



## Poxi

Oh that would be great. Thanks. Have 2 small kids and it's been an awful wait for us all. My husband working in Oxford already, been apart for 3 months. Don't get much out of Preforms. Got a call yesterday to say process takes 90 days and that they are still well within their time frame. No indication of how much longer or how many applications ahead if us.


----------



## stevi_shea

primechat said:


> When did you upgrade to priority? I want to be certain your application is days from getting a decision.


July 7th we upgraded. Then got the confirmation of the upgrade July 11. Hoping it is this week even more as we get closer to the deadline!!!


----------



## Hertsfem

Poxi said:


> Oh that would be great. Thanks. Have 2 small kids and it's been an awful wait for us all. My husband working in Oxford already, been apart for 3 months. Don't get much out of Preforms. Got a call yesterday to say process takes 90 days and that they are still well within their time frame. No indication of how much longer or how many applications ahead if us.



Read my thread for the email we got from visa office...


----------



## ebonyman007

*Supporting docs*

Hi, 

I have spent a few months lurking on the forums but never got round to posting anything. 

So, below is my timeline:

Visa: Settlement - (Non-Priority)
Location of application: Lagos Nigeria (VFS, Lekki)
Online application completed: 12/05/2014
Biometrics completed: 14/05/2014
Date Supporting documents arrived Sheffield: 20/05/2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield: 24/05/2014 (I sent an email on 23/05/2014 requesting confirmation that all documents had arrived, so this was when I got a reply) 
Email from Sheffield stating I had forgotten to include self-addressed return envelope: 27/05/2014
Sheffield Confirmation of receipt of self addressed envelope: 30/05/2014 
Decision has been made Email: None
Supporting documents sent back and was received: 02/08/2014 


I was rather surprised at the 'relative' quick turnaround as I was expecting it to be a long slug, especially after reading the commentary on numerous forums. I'll update the forum with the outcome once my wife has picked up her passport.


----------



## Pannyann

ebonyman007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have spent a few months lurking on the forums but never got round to posting anything.
> 
> So, below is my timeline:
> 
> Visa: Settlement - (Non-Priority)
> Location of application: Lagos Nigeria (VFS, Lekki)
> Online application completed: 12/05/2014
> Biometrics completed: 14/05/2014
> Date Supporting documents arrived Sheffield: 20/05/2014
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: 24/05/2014 (I sent an email on 23/05/2014 requesting confirmation that all documents had arrived, so this was when I got a reply)
> Email from Sheffield stating I had forgotten to include self-addressed return envelope: 27/05/2014
> Sheffield Confirmation of receipt of self addressed envelope: 30/05/2014
> Decision has been made Email: None
> Supporting documents sent back and was received: 02/08/2014
> 
> 
> I was rather surprised at the 'relative' quick turnaround as I was expecting it to be a long slug, especially after reading the commentary on numerous forums. I'll update the forum with the outcome once my wife has picked up her passport.


Congrats hopefully you will get to pick your visa soon


----------



## ebonyman007

Thanks Pannyann.

I hope and pray yours is on its way soon.


----------



## Pannyann

ebonyman007 said:


> Thanks Pannyann.
> 
> I hope and pray yours is on its way soon.


So do I am at 18 weeks now 

Congrats again


----------



## Mama lamb

*My Completed Timeline*

My visa arrived today after being held up in Customs over the weekend because Sheffield did not mark anything about the contents of the package on the customs forms. 

We have settlement visas for me (wife) and our two children who have not yet declared citizenship. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (priority)
Date application submitted (online): Jun 8, 2014
Date biometrics taken: June 12, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 17, 2014
(received email)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: no timeline given (priority)
"A decision has been made" email: July 31, 2014
Date your visa was received: August 5, 2014


We are flying out tomorrow! Very happy to be reunited with my husband soon. Blessings on the rest of you anxiously awaiting any word on your applications.


----------



## hightensionwire

How quickly are people that are upgrading getting their visas after their upgrades?
My tenancy agreement is expiring soon, and I can't really wait any longer for them to bother to get to my 20 week old application. -_-


----------



## primechat

ebonyman007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have spent a few months lurking on the forums but never got round to posting anything.
> 
> So, below is my timeline:
> 
> Visa: Settlement - (Non-Priority)
> Location of application: Lagos Nigeria (VFS, Lekki)
> Online application completed: 12/05/2014
> Biometrics completed: 14/05/2014
> Date Supporting documents arrived Sheffield: 20/05/2014
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: 24/05/2014 (I sent an email on 23/05/2014 requesting confirmation that all documents had arrived, so this was when I got a reply)
> Email from Sheffield stating I had forgotten to include self-addressed return envelope: 27/05/2014
> Sheffield Confirmation of receipt of self addressed envelope: 30/05/2014
> Decision has been made Email: None
> Supporting documents sent back and was received: 02/08/2014
> 
> 
> I was rather surprised at the 'relative' quick turnaround as I was expecting it to be a long slug, especially after reading the commentary on numerous forums. I'll update the forum with the outcome once my wife has picked up her passport.




Where did they send your supporting document to? To your wife in Nigeria or to your UK address?


----------



## merinda

For those on here going through Manila:

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (priority)
Date application submitted (online): Thursday July 24
Date biometrics taken: Tuesday July 29 in Melbourne
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Tuesday July 29 (handed in when biometrics were taken – no email saying it arrived at Manila)
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: website said 10 days
"Your visa will be despatched” email: Friday August 1
Date your visa was received: Tuesday August 5 (via ‘courier’ – but was actually delivered by Australia Post)

I applied using my husband’s salary and self employed income to meet the financial requirements (yes - it requires lots of evidence but it can be done!).

Big thanks to Joppa, Nyclon and all the other community members who answered my questions – this forum was an invaluable resource during a very stressful time.


----------



## peuapeu

Good and bad news today: 

Sheffield received my application packet. Only one week from me sending it to my fiance John and him adding in documents sending it on to Sheffield. Yay! They just picked it up this morning and they e-mailed me about midday. 

The bad news was my passport was not inside. I about had a come apart. The last place I had it was at Fed Ex when I was shipping it. I called and thank goodness they had it. I was able to have them send it on the Sheffield and it should arrive on Thursday so we will only be delayed a couple of days.

I will start counting from Thursday. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## salix

peuapeu, so glad your passport was located!


----------



## HecAlas

primechat said:


> When did you upgrade to priority? I want to be certain your application is days from getting a decision.


Hello all from Nigeria, US and Canada still waiting for a decision , I pray and hope that all would come out positive. It's very hard but there is light on the other side of the tunnel....Praying for you all..Good morning. ...


----------



## HecAlas

Just for information if you applied from Nigeria. You don't get a decision email once your documents are returned it means a decision has being made. From my husband' s experience if you paid for courier within Nigeria please wait three days and go to their head office and your passport would be there. This was what my husband did and behold the passport was sitting there since friday when he went there on a monday. The fact is that they are very slow. And for those who would go to the centre please go after three days as they take a long time to update their system. The service needs improvement. Hope this helps. Good luck all.


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Just for information if you applied from Nigeria. You don't get a decision email once your documents are returned it means a decision has being made. From my husband' s experience if you paid for courier within Nigeria please wait three days and go to their head office and your passport would be there. This was what my husband did and behold the passport was sitting there since friday when he went there on a monday. The fact is that they are very slow. And for those who would go to the centre please go after three days as they take a long time to update their system. The service needs improvement. Hope this helps. Good luck all.


Thanks for the info. Hope hubby is now in Uk with you. They did 3 nigerian applications last week and since yours that's the first movement


----------



## Dad

HecAlas said:


> Just for information if you applied from Nigeria. You don't get a decision email once your documents are returned it means a decision has being made. From my husband' s experience if you paid for courier within Nigeria please wait three days and go to their head office and your passport would be there. This was what my husband did and behold the passport was sitting there since friday when he went there on a monday. The fact is that they are very slow. And for those who would go to the centre please go after three days as they take a long time to update their system. The service needs improvement. Hope this helps. Good luck all.


Many thanks for this information HecAlas. It's just a shame tracking UK visa application is so poor in Nigeria. The VAC tracking for my husband's application now shows delivered to UPS but we weren't given a tracking number and we also haven't heard from UPS.
Hopefully UPS will deliver by the end of the week:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Thanks for the info. Hope hubby is now in Uk with you. They did 3 nigerian applications last week and since yours that's the first movement


@ Pannyann, I pray you get a decision soon. I'm surprised Sheffield has not dealt with most April Applicants. 
Could it be that the case workers assigned to April applicants are slow?


----------



## meddyna

Hi everyone....I hope everyone waiting get their decision email soonest.....the wait is becoming so unbearable for me.....


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> @ Pannyann, I pray you get a decision soon. I'm surprised Sheffield has not dealt with most April Applicants.
> Could it be that the case workers assigned to April applicants are slow?


I don't know or maybe they dealt with yours and the other 2 as you would meet the 12 week target after all it could be about targets as they haven't updated the processing times 

Only God knows why

Have a great day


----------



## meddyna

Only God knws whats happening wit April applications from Nigeria,I applied in April too and i have not heard from them...all their replies to me has always been ur application is still waiting on the queue...am praying there is no prob wit my application..


----------



## primechat

meddyna said:


> Only God knws whats happening wit April applications from Nigeria,I applied in April too and i have not heard from them...all their replies to me has always been ur application is still waiting on the queue...am praying there is no prob wit my application..


You are not alone in the waiting game. I applied in April also, am still waiting.


----------



## hightensionwire

Sigh. Sheffield finally responded to the email that I sent three weeks ago. They told me not to upgrade to priority because I've already been put in the queue to be assessed... But isn't the whole thing a queue to be assessed from the start?!


----------



## Hertsfem

No! there is a queue to get in through the door, then you queue to get into the queue in the passage, then you queue to get into the queue for the ECO's desk.

Did they say which queue you are in? :crazy:


----------



## hightensionwire

Hertsfem said:


> No! there is a queue to get in through the door, then you queue to get into the queue in the passage, then you queue to get into the queue for the ECO's desk.
> 
> Did they say which queue you are in? :crazy:


The queue waiting for the ECO's desk.
So I guess that's a good email, then!
Or it may be on the desk already? Not really sure. It just said the queue waiting to be assessed by the ECO.


----------



## Hertsfem

hightensionwire said:


> The queue waiting for the ECO's desk.
> So I guess that's a good email, then!
> Or it may be on the desk already? Not really sure. It just said the queue waiting to be assessed by the ECO.



It certainly sounds like progress 

Good luck, hope you hear soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hightensionwire

Hertsfem said:


> It certainly sounds like progress
> 
> Good luck, hope you hear soon :fingerscrossed:


Thanks! I certainly hope so! Maybe they'll start to move a little bit now that the summer is starting to wind down... 
And hopefully that means Pannyann's is right in there with mine; her info arrived shortly after mine did.


----------



## kiranchaithanya

The call center to check visa status is a scam. I got charged i dont know how many pounds to be told my application is not there in their system.


----------



## Hybr!d

Total scam, I pay £1000 for a visa and then get charged to ask questions about it. It should be free to anyone who has a visa in the system, as they payed their dues already.


----------



## Ob111

I got my Visa.... Just picked it up.... Am sooo excited...


----------



## Dad

Ob111 said:


> I got my Visa.... Just picked it up.... Am sooo excited...


Congratulations!!! Still waiting for UPS to deliver my husband's passport.


----------



## Ob111

Dad said:


> Congratulations!!! Still waiting for UPS to deliver my husband's passport.


Mos Def Good News.... Thank you soo much.


----------



## primechat

Ob111 said:


> I got my Visa.... Just picked it up.... Am sooo excited...



Hey Ob111, am so happy for you. I do hope and pray all of us still waiting will get ours very soon.


----------



## abci

Ob111 said:


> I got my Visa.... Just picked it up.... Am sooo excited...


Congrats Oby, so happy for you


----------



## ebonyman007

Hi Ob111,

Where did you pick your visa from?

My wife has gone to Lekki VFS (which is where she submitted only to be told she should go to Teleperformance in VI. She got there and was told they didn't have her passport either. She then went back to VFS Lekki and she's been told it's in Ikeja (VFS).

The merry go round isn't surprising as i was expecting it due to the recent changes and in addition, common sense is not very 'common' down there.

Where did you submit your application and where did you pick it up please?


----------



## Ob111

primechat said:


> Hey Ob111, am so happy for you. I do hope and pray all of us still waiting will get ours very soon.


Thank you.... I pray for everyone still waiting for positive decisions... Sheffield please rain Visa's on everyone.... The wait is finally over.

They are flexible... And am glad about that considering i made a mistake with the great financial requirement... But the rest of my application was on point..


----------



## Ob111

ebonyman007 said:


> Hi Ob111,
> 
> Where did you pick your visa from?
> 
> My wife has gone to Lekki VFS (which is where she submitted only to be told she should go to Teleperformance in VI. She got there and was told they didn't have her passport either. She then went back to VFS Lekki and she's been told it's in Ikeja (VFS).
> 
> The merry go round isn't surprising as i was expecting it due to the recent changes and in addition, common sense is not very 'common' down there.
> 
> Where did you submit your application and where did you pick it up please?


I picked it up at Ikeja... I went round from teleperformance to VFS lekki, then to VFS ikeja.. I left my house in ikoyi at 8am..


----------



## Hertsfem

Country applying from: - Zimbabwe
Type of visa applied for: - Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): - 23rd June
Date biometrics taken: - 2nd July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - dunno
Office location processing your visa: - Pretoria SA
Projected timeline given: - dunno
Date your visa was received: ??

OMG - got the email!!!

24 working days...


----------



## Ob111

Hertsfem said:


> Country applying from: - Zimbabwe
> Type of visa applied for: - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): - 23rd June
> Date biometrics taken: - 2nd July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - dunno
> Office location processing your visa: - Pretoria SA
> Projected timeline given: - dunno
> Date your visa was received: ??
> 
> OMG - got the email!!!
> 
> 24 working days...



Congratulations to ur DIL.. Just needs her Son's Passport.


----------



## Hertsfem

Ob111 said:


> Congratulations to ur DIL.. Just needs her Son's Passport.


Thanks

Yes and hopefully not long now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I got my Visa.... Just picked it up.... Am sooo excited...


Congrats that's great news


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Country applying from: - Zimbabwe
> Type of visa applied for: - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): - 23rd June
> Date biometrics taken: - 2nd July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - dunno
> Office location processing your visa: - Pretoria SA
> Projected timeline given: - dunno
> Date your visa was received: ??
> 
> OMG - got the email!!!
> 
> 24 working days...


Congrats


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> Congrats


Thanks Panny but we still have to await the result :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Congrats that's great news


Thank you soo much pannyann... Am praying for you.. Your husband will be with you soon...


----------



## meddyna

Congrats Obi111...som happy for u...


----------



## Freetofly

Ob111 said:


> I got my Visa.... Just picked it up.... Am sooo excited...


Congratulations and Best Wishes!!


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I picked it up at Ikeja... I went round from teleperformance to VFS lekki, then to VFS ikeja.. I left my house in ikoyi at 8am..


So we have to go to ikeja not teleperformance? Where did your email tell you to go?


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Thank you soo much pannyann... Am praying for you.. Your husband will be with you soon...


Thank you I really do pray and hope they look at April soon


----------



## Pannyann

ebonyman007 said:


> Hi Ob111,
> 
> Where did you pick your visa from?
> 
> My wife has gone to Lekki VFS (which is where she submitted only to be told she should go to Teleperformance in VI. She got there and was told they didn't have her passport either. She then went back to VFS Lekki and she's been told it's in Ikeja (VFS).
> 
> The merry go round isn't surprising as i was expecting it due to the recent changes and in addition, common sense is not very 'common' down there.
> 
> Where did you submit your application and where did you pick it up please?


It sounds like chaos have you got it now


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Thanks! I certainly hope so! Maybe they'll start to move a little bit now that the summer is starting to wind down...
> And hopefully that means Pannyann's is right in there with mine; her info arrived shortly after mine did.


I hope we get our decisions soon it's been so long


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> Congrats Oby, so happy for you


Have you had any emails or news yet?0


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> So we have to go to ikeja not teleperformance? Where did your email tell you to go?



It said teleperfomance. I got there and they sent me to VFS Lekki, Lekki sent me to Ikeja... i was soo pissed.


----------



## ebonyman007

Congrats and Thanks once again Ob111...

She just picked up her passport from Ikeja and she got the visa - Thank GOD!!! 

Sincere good luck to everyone else still waiting. I hope you hear soon and more importantly, I hope the outcome is positive.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> It said teleperfomance. I got there and they sent me to VFS Lekki, Lekki sent me to Ikeja... i was soo pissed.


Oh God I would have been too and the way things take time in Nigeria you must have been running around most of the day, 

Am so happy atleast now you can travel back as a family and run around getting school stuff sorted for your little one. 

Congrats it's great news


----------



## Pannyann

ebonyman007 said:


> Congrats and Thanks once again Ob111...
> 
> She just picked up her passport from Ikeja and she got the visa - Thank GOD!!!
> 
> Sincere good luck to everyone else still waiting. I hope you hear soon and more importantly, I hope the outcome is positive.


Congrats that's great news


----------



## Ob111

Thank you very much everyone, this forum is great, gathering people with a common cause and supporting each other.

Just re-booked my ticket, cost me $900 to change the date... dreaded summer cost

Joppa your wonderful.. A big thank you to all the moderators. from now on i will get good advice before i make any application..


----------



## Dad

ebonyman007 said:


> Congrats and Thanks once again Ob111...
> 
> She just picked up her passport from Ikeja and she got the visa - Thank GOD!!!
> 
> Sincere good luck to everyone else still waiting. I hope you hear soon and more importantly, I hope the outcome is positive.


Congratulations! 
My husband is still waiting for UPS to deliver as he's not living in Lagos. VFS tracking is showing 'processed application delivered to UPS' 
Been calling UPS in Lagos and they are unable to track it for us........so frustrating....


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Congratulations!
> My husband is still waiting for UPS to deliver as he's not living in Lagos. VFS tracking is showing 'processed application delivered to UPS'
> Been calling UPS in Lagos and they are unable to track it for us........so frustrating....


I think hecals had same issue and they ended up picking up from office check back she posted about it again this morning. 

I hope you get to pick it up or it gets delivered soon


----------



## ProudlyGemini

Congrats Obi, happy for you.


----------



## leejeans

*pls look at my messages*



Britkpr said:


> Hello all, I am very grateful for all the info in this forum. Here's our timeline in case it helps anyone. We've only just started the journey
> 
> *Country of application:* Honduras
> *Visa Type:* Husband - Settlement
> *Visa completed online:* 15 May 2014
> *Biometrics taken in Panama:* 4 June 2014
> *Sent via Fedex:* 10 June 2014
> *Delivered in Bogota*: 12 June 2014
> *Office location processing visa:* Bogota, Colombia
> *Email confirmation of docs received and application is being processed: *17 June 2014 (3 business days after fedex delivery)
> *Current Processing times for Bogota Hub as at 16 June 2014: *Settlement visas 50 working days (10 weeks)
> *Visa email issued:* ???
> *Visa received:* ???


please read at m,y messages i sent to you 

thnxs


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Woo hoo!*



Ob111 said:


> I got my Visa.... Just picked it up.... Am sooo excited...


OB!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!opcorn::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::director::director::director::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## naki

hi just been denied the spouse visa hoping to reapply soonest i need advise on how to do my re application please any one


----------



## Ob111

Touchline Dad said:


> OB!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!opcorn::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::director::director::director::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thank You Touchline Dad...


----------



## Hertsfem

naki said:


> hi just been denied the spouse visa hoping to reapply soonest i need advise on how to do my re application please any one



You should start a new thread giving all the reasons for your refusal. That way you will get the help you need..


----------



## primechat

naki said:


> hi just been denied the spouse visa hoping to reapply soonest i need advise on how to do my re application please any one



What reason did they give for the visa refusal? Could you let us know so that people on here will give their suggestions.


----------



## Hertsfem

acidulousoul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to share my story with all you guys:
> 
> I entered UK on a student visa in September 2009 valid till October 2010. Caught driving without
> licence and arrested for overstaying. Had to report to immigration for 1 year.
> 
> Extension of my visa was refused 7 times in a row due to different reasons. Never gave hope
> and finally gotta 6 month extension from June 2011 to January 2012. Applied again got refused
> again. In the mean time got banned for drink driving. Applied again through a lawyer and refused and banned for
> 10 years for not providing information for drink driving (Completely my fault).My lawyer appealed
> but never told me what was happening. Appeal was discarded and i overstayed again. In the meantime
> my polish girlfriend for 4 years agreed to marry me. She was aware of my visa issues. She has asked me
> earlier but i was not ready. We applied for FLR(O) so we can get married. Applied for marriage approval
> but as expected it was reported to the immigration. Immigration raided my house 3 times and took
> away my passport. They asked me to report to the immigration. When i went i was arrested and
> detained in dungavel detention centre for 19 days (My wife of now came and met me there). I refused to except their ticket, bought my own and flown
> back to India. My girl friend came to India and we got married. Applied for entry clearance
> and got refused. I had at least 1000's of paper work to support but still refused. She went back
> to the UK and waited for me. Applied with all paperwork again and got the entry clearance.
> 
> Came to the UK and started living life.
> 
> Timeline for EEA2 now
> Applied 10 June'2014
> COA received 17 June'2014
> 
> and today received my Residence permit 2 Aug'14. Dated 29 July 2014.
> 
> If you need any help at all please do let me. I have put my sweat and blood to be with my wife
> and now we are off for our fist holiday.
> 
> 
> NO HELP WAS TAKEN BY ANY LAWYER WHATSOEVER AFTER BEING BETRAYED AND LESS OF THOUSANDS OF POUNDS.
> 
> I CANT PUT IN WORDS THE TEARS AND FRUSTRATION I HAD TO GO THROUGH. I JUST HOPE THE BAD TIMES ARE OVER NOW...FOREVER


So are you still working at the passport office?


----------



## bluesky2015

A big congrats to Hertsfem, OB111 and others which I am missing the names, I am so happy for you guys as I know the pain of waiting and uncertainty of the outcome. I am have just posted my documents for my fiance visa after I was refused last year, so I will just keep praying..


----------



## Pannyann

Two more days of this week left here's to hoping Sheffield give out some more decisions. 

Congrats to all those who got their visas and Goodluck to those of us waiting


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> Two more days of this week left here's to hoping Sheffield give out some more decisions.
> 
> Congrats to all those who got their visas and Goodluck to those of us waiting



Hi Pannyann, I pray we all get positive news from Sheffield soon.


----------



## hightensionwire

primechat said:


> Hi Pannyann, I pray we all get positive news from Sheffield soon.


I'm hoping that their recent activity means that the busy season is finally drawing to a close.
Although, the Sheffield branch will likely be backed up for a while after the busy season ends; since they're just now getting around to processing nonpriority apps from the end of March/early April.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Hi Pannyann, I pray we all get positive news from Sheffield soon.


Yes it would be great for us to hear 

High tensionwire you were told not to upgrade?


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Yes it would be great for us to hear
> 
> High tensionwire you were told not to upgrade?


Yeah, they told me not to upgrade because my application is already in the queue to be processed by the ECO.
I'm guessing priority probably just automatically puts you into that queue? Not really sure though.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Yeah, they told me not to upgrade because my application is already in the queue to be processed by the ECO.
> I'm guessing priority probably just automatically puts you into that queue? Not really sure though.


Ok I guess maybe as you only have four weeks left till you reach 6 months waiting if they have been taking 3/4 weeks for priority it would be around the same wait, I'm so fed up with the wait I'm going to delay my next op till I know what's happening with hubby as I hated going through this alone. Am happy to see some non priorities are moving and like you said hopefully the busy period is now over


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I'm hoping that their recent activity means that the busy season is finally drawing to a close.
> Although, the Sheffield branch will likely be backed up for a while after the busy season ends; since they're just now getting around to processing nonpriority apps from the end of March/early April.


Yes hopefully it gives them a chance to catch up I do appreciate it must be tough for the staff working at Sheffield


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Yes hopefully it gives them a chance to catch up I do appreciate it must be tough for the staff working at Sheffield


I really do feel bad for them. All of the border force workers have been dealing with a lot these past few months... But I also feel bad for us!


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I really do feel bad for them. All of the border force workers have been dealing with a lot these past few months... But I also feel bad for us!


Yes I also feel bad for us I just want to start living a normal life again with my husband and start moving on with our future plans instead of living in limbo


----------



## meddyna

Hi Pannyann....i also hope so too.......the last message i got from them too says my application is the queue waiting to be processed...so am hoping thats an headway for me...nd i hope we all get good news from them soon....Hang in there....


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Hi Pannyann....i also hope so too.......the last message i got from them too says my application is the queue waiting to be processed...so am hoping thats an headway for me...nd i hope we all get good news from them soon....Hang in there....


Yes it would be great I don't think there's been any decisions made emails this week so far from Sheffield


----------



## Dad

UPS finally delivered my husband's passport this morning. His visa has been approved. 
Thanks to everyone in the forum for your support and encouragement. 
Best wishes to everybody waiting for their visa approval.


----------



## jdev

Moved mine to here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4846442-post1.html


----------



## Hertsfem

jdev said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> Country applying from: Cape Town, South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Settlement Visa
> Date application submitted (online): 16/07/2014
> Date biometrics taken: 28/07/2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, via Teleperformance - Cape Town
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: To be announced.


Hi can you put your timeline on the SA processing thread please?
There are two decisions been made waiting for pick up..


----------



## ProudlyGemini

Congrats Dad!!! whoop whoop!! Happy for you


----------



## Dad

ProudlyGemini said:


> Congrats Dad!!! whoop whoop!! Happy for you


Thank you!


----------



## Ob111

Dad said:


> UPS finally delivered my husband's passport this morning. His visa has been approved. Thanks to everyone in the forum for your support and encouragement. Best wishes to everybody waiting for their visa approval.


Woooohooooo... Congratulations


----------



## Lilienmeer

Has anyone managed to successfully contact Sheffield by telephone from within the UK?


----------



## Dad

Ob111 said:


> Woooohooooo... Congratulations


Thanks Oby!


----------



## Lilienmeer

stevi_shea said:


> Just to update everyone on a little bit of information I've gathered today. We were tired of being unsure of my emails and required documents getting to Sheffield. So my husband took a little drive up there this morning. We had received an email a week ago stating we needed more documents. We sent a couple emails and one to confirm they received it. Yesterday we got an email stating they had not received out documents and we needed to resend the email (which we had already several times) or mail it in but our deadline to get them in was today.
> 
> When my husband got to Sheffield at 8am when they opened. He talked to an employee and he looked for us and said all of your emails are right here and they have came through? So maybe yesterday's email was just completely wrong? He said they received over 850 emails just this weekend and he is very sorry. But that we wouldn't be hearing from them today, because the person working on our case is not in today.
> 
> Not in? On a Monday!!!!!


Hi stevi_shea, which address did he visit? Is it the same one as the one to which applications are posted?

Thanks!


----------



## meddyna

Congrats Dad.....


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> UPS finally delivered my husband's passport this morning. His visa has been approved.
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for your support and encouragement.
> Best wishes to everybody waiting for their visa approval.


Yay congratulations that's great news


----------



## Pannyann

Lilienmeer said:


> Has anyone managed to successfully contact Sheffield by telephone from within the UK?


There is no way of contacting them by telephone you can only email


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Yay congratulations that's great news


Thanks so much Pannyann. I pray Sheffield approves your husband's visa soon as the waiting game is no fun at all.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Thanks so much Pannyann. I pray Sheffield approves your husband's visa soon as the waiting game is no fun at all.


Thank you one day it's got to be my lucky day


----------



## suziechew

Lilienmeer said:


> Has anyone managed to successfully contact Sheffield by telephone from within the UK?


i did,but i was told they couldnt help me as the application was made outside the uk .
i was enquiring about my fiance's application .

i also emailed them ,and to be honest i think i was fobbed off ,after they couldnt find 1 application ,and the other was pending further enquiries ,i was then told they would esculate it to the appropriate department !!!

my MP is now enquiring for me ,due to the fact that we paid for priority and its been over 2 months now and not a word from sheffield .the timeline given when we paid for priority was 4-6 weeks ,if anyone in the private sector ,worked like this i'd be asking for my money back ,as they havent provided the service they were paid for ,infact i think i will ask . i know paying for priority dosent mean we will get a visa ,but it is supposed to mean we get an answer quicker .

I just want an answer ,this whole "life on hold" is driving me crazy .:yield:


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> i did,but i was told they couldnt help me as the application was made outside the uk .
> i was enquiring about my fiance's application .
> 
> i also emailed them ,and to be honest i think i was fobbed off ,after they couldnt find 1 application ,and the other was pending further enquiries ,i was then told they would esculate it to the appropriate department !!!
> 
> my MP is now enquiring for me ,due to the fact that we paid for priority and its been over 2 months now and not a word from sheffield .the timeline given when we paid for priority was 4-6 weeks ,if anyone in the private sector ,worked like this i'd be asking for my money back ,as they havent provided the service they were paid for ,infact i think i will ask . i know paying for priority dosent mean we will get a visa ,but it is supposed to mean we get an answer quicker .
> 
> I just want an answer ,this whole "life on hold" is driving me crazy .:yield:


Has your MP had any response yet?


----------



## suziechew

Pannyann said:


> Has your MP had any response yet?


not yet no ...im just waiting and waiting and waiting ...very much like yourself ,waiting !


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> not yet no ...im just waiting and waiting and waiting ...very much like yourself ,waiting !


I have had one reply however the information given to the MP was inaccurate mp has wrote again, the wait goes on for us


----------



## stevi_shea

Lilienmeer said:


> Hi stevi_shea, which address did he visit? Is it the same one as the one to which applications are posted?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes you can go to that address and there is a separate room where they do appointments, biometrics, etc.

6 Millsands, Sheffield, S3 8NU


----------



## Joppa

Vulcan House, Sheffield.


----------



## Tmw

Does anyone know if there is a particular set of times when the emails are sent or at least what is the cut off time in the Sheffield working day?


----------



## hightensionwire

Tmw said:


> Does anyone know if there is a particular set of times when the emails are sent or at least what is the cut off time in the Sheffield working day?


Their working day ends at 6 pm UK time, I believe.


----------



## primechat

hightensionwire said:


> Their working day ends at 6 pm UK time, I believe.


I think Sheffield works weekends also. I say this because I have received email from them on a Saturday and on a Sunday morning hours.


----------



## hightensionwire

primechat said:


> I think Sheffield works weekends also. I say this because I have received email from them on a Saturday and on a Sunday morning hours.


There may be people working weekend hours right now to deal with the backlog, but they don't normally.


----------



## Kwame O

*What does it mean?*

I emailed UK Visas & Immigration last week to inquire about my application but they replied stating:

"Regarding to application GWFxxxxxxxxx:
Your visa application is still being "Deferred", which means a decision in
your application has been delayed whilst further enquiries are conducted.
Please allow a further time for the processing. There will be a possibility
that you will be contacted directly by the Entry Clearance Officer to
provide additional documents, otherwise you will be contacted by the visa
application centre once a decision has been made. Please make sure you do
not miss any contact from the Officer or notifications from your email
inbox or the junk mail box."


This week I emailed them again and the replied stating:

"Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations international
enquiry service.

Regarding your question,
Visa Status: The visa application has been accepted, but it is still being
progressed at this moment."


Has anyone received a similar response before? What does it mean? I applied for priority and I am in my 7th week now (35 working days)


----------



## Pallykin

Kwame O said:


> Regarding your question,
> Visa Status: The visa application has been accepted, but it is still being
> *progressed* at this moment."


Did you mean "processed"?

It's likely that you are getting the same runaround they are giving everyone, and the message is meaningless.


----------



## hightensionwire

Kwame O said:


> I emailed UK Visas & Immigration last week to inquire about my application but they replied stating:
> 
> "Regarding to application GWFxxxxxxxxx:
> Your visa application is still being "Deferred", which means a decision in
> your application has been delayed whilst further enquiries are conducted.
> Please allow a further time for the processing. There will be a possibility
> that you will be contacted directly by the Entry Clearance Officer to
> provide additional documents, otherwise you will be contacted by the visa
> application centre once a decision has been made. Please make sure you do
> not miss any contact from the Officer or notifications from your email
> inbox or the junk mail box."
> 
> 
> This week I emailed them again and the replied stating:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations international
> enquiry service.
> 
> Regarding your question,
> Visa Status: The visa application has been accepted, but it is still being
> progressed at this moment."
> 
> 
> Has anyone received a similar response before? What does it mean? I applied for priority and I am in my 7th week now (35 working days)


I don't think that the messages that come from the visa FAQ are entirely accurate.
The FAQ just kept giving me the run around and saying my application wasn't moving, and then a few hours after my last message from the, Sheffield emailed me to tell me that my application was in the Entry Clearance Officer queue. 
The only way to get a real answer is to get an email from the actual branch your application is being processed at, but they all seem to take forever to answer them.


----------



## Little2ya

What email contact did you use for your questions? It's been over a week since I emailed. I put my application # and everything in the subject line too.


----------



## Pannyann

Little2ya said:


> What email contact did you use for your questions? It's been over a week since I emailed. I put my application # and everything in the subject line too.


If they reply it's about 20 working days at the moment


----------



## hightensionwire

Little2ya said:


> What email contact did you use for your questions? It's been over a week since I emailed. I put my application # and everything in the subject line too.


The standard Sheffield email address; it just takes them a good while to respond.
They responded to my email after three weeks, but I was much more satisfied with their response than the pile of garbage I was getting from the FAQ.


----------



## Pannyann

Have been reading through all the old forum posts whilst recouping and some stories are scary ppl being banned and going for appeal etc and some are so heartwarming to read. It's been good seeing the mods sorting out all kind of queries etc 

What I'm wondering is when or if ever does Sheffield have a less busier time. Or are they always so busy? 

Anyway it's been really knowledgable reading through the forum am so glad I found it


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Have been reading through all the old forum posts whilst recouping and some stories are scary ppl being banned and going for appeal etc and some are so heartwarming to read. It's been good seeing the mods sorting out all kind of queries etc
> 
> What I'm wondering is when or if ever does Sheffield have a less busier time. Or are they always so busy?
> 
> Anyway it's been really knowledgable reading through the forum am so glad I found it


I think they're always busy, they're just exceedingly busy right now.
I imagine things are going to get much messier; all of the UK parties are aiming to clamp down tightly on immigration right now. 

I enjoy reading through the threads as well :]
I did my visa application before I signed up for the forum--my fiance is a paralegal at a firm in London, his mother was an assistant to an immigration lawyer for 20 years, and I have a very large group of expat friends in London, so I got my advice from them. But I came here afterwards, and find it comforting to see so many people dealing with the same struggle and offering kind words to one and other.
There are some refusals on here that are really heartbreaking, though ]:


----------



## Pallykin

I asked about the normally not busy times at Sheffield, and Joppa said typically the autumn and after Christmas. There are busy periods before Christmas and in the spring-summer. I wonder if Sheffield will be able to catch up before the pre-Christmas rush gets going?


----------



## Hertsfem

hightensionwire said:


> I think they're always busy, they're just exceedingly busy right now.
> I imagine things are going to get much messier; all of the UK parties are aiming to clamp down tightly on immigration right now.
> 
> I enjoy reading through the threads as well :]
> I did my visa application before I signed up for the forum--my fiance is a paralegal at a firm in London, his mother was an assistant to an immigration lawyer for 20 years, and I have a very large group of expat friends in London, so I got my advice from them. But I came here afterwards, and find it comforting to see so many people dealing with the same struggle and offering kind words to one and other.
> There are some refusals on here that are really heartbreaking, though ]:


I agree things are gonna get messier 

Just hope to goodness my DIL is fortunate enough to get her visa approved. It was very straight forward and ticked all the boxes but who knows!
If it's not back in Harare tomorrow then she will have to wait until Wednesday as Monday and Tuesday are holidays would your believe? 

Never want to go through all of this again


----------



## hightensionwire

Pallykin said:


> I asked about the normally not busy times at Sheffield, and Joppa said typically the autumn and after Christmas. There are busy periods before Christmas and in the spring-summer. I wonder if Sheffield will be able to catch up before the pre-Christmas rush gets going?


I dunno, I'm wondering how long the backlog will be going on, myself.
It seems that they're just now at the start of the April nonpriority apps, so that doesn't bode well. 
But if they're generally slow in October, hopefully they'll do a great deal of catching up by then.


----------



## Pannyann

out:


hightensionwire said:


> I think they're always busy, they're just exceedingly busy right now.
> I imagine things are going to get much messier; all of the UK parties are aiming to clamp down tightly on immigration right now.
> 
> I enjoy reading through the threads as well :]
> I did my visa application before I signed up for the forum--my fiance is a paralegal at a firm in London, his mother was an assistant to an immigration lawyer for 20 years, and I have a very large group of expat friends in London, so I got my advice from them. But I came here afterwards, and find it comforting to see so many people dealing with the same struggle and offering kind words to one and other.
> There are some refusals on here that are really heartbreaking, though ]:


Yes some of them are really touching it made a few hours go past whilst resting without getting bored. 

You have a great network of people which is always so helpful


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I dunno, I'm wondering how long the backlog will be going on, myself.
> It seems that they're just now at the start of the April nonpriority apps, so that doesn't bode well.
> But if they're generally slow in October, hopefully they'll do a great deal of catching up by then.


I read someplace that there staffing was cut last year and with all the applications going to Sheffield just added to the backlog. The article was from last year. 

The election manifesto will be in the news non stop when the parliment comes back from summer recess


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> I agree things are gonna get messier
> 
> Just hope to goodness my DIL is fortunate enough to get her visa approved. It was very straight forward and ticked all the boxes but who knows!
> If it's not back in Harare tomorrow then she will have to wait until Wednesday as Monday and Tuesday are holidays would your believe?
> 
> Never want to go through all of this again


I hope she's successful I was like that when they said in May a decision would be made in a few days I was thinking it may come at the bh weekend but it never came 

Hope she hears tomorrow


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> I hope she's successful I was like that when they said in May a decision would be made in a few days I was thinking it may come at the bh weekend but it never came
> 
> Hope she hears tomorrow


Thanks Panny, the decision has been made! just waiting for the docs to come back via courier to Harare where she will have to go and pick them up 


I really do hope you hear soon Hunnie as you have been an amazing support for everyone else in this group - you deserve it :rockon:


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Thanks Panny, the decision has been made! just waiting for the docs to come back via courier to Harare where she will have to go and pick them up
> 
> 
> I really do hope you hear soon Hunnie as you have been an amazing support for everyone else in this group - you deserve it :rockon:


Thank you am hoping the docs get there tomorrow and then the weekend won't be spent waiting


----------



## Kwame O

hightensionwire said:


> I don't think that the messages that come from the visa FAQ are entirely accurate.
> The FAQ just kept giving me the run around and saying my application wasn't moving, and then a few hours after my last message from the, Sheffield emailed me to tell me that my application was in the Entry Clearance Officer queue.
> The only way to get a real answer is to get an email from the actual branch your application is being processed at, but they all seem to take forever to answer them.



While the FAQ are not entirely accurate, they have been consistent with their response that my "application has been deferred for further checks." I emailed them several times and my spouse also called them and they gave us the same response that "application has been delayed for further checks."

But this week, I emailed Sheffield that I applied for priority; my application was in the 7th week and I had exceptional circumstances. 

Victoria Smith (Entry Clearance Assistant) replied me that Sheffield has had large volumes of application and she is confirming that my application has been given to an Entry Clearance Officer to see if my application could be processed any quicker. 

A day after receiving this email from Ms. Smith, I emailed the FAQ to see if there has been any changes with my application status. And that was when they replied that "visa status: The visa application has been accepted, but it is still being *progressed*." I suspect the person meant "*processed*."

Anyhow, I am not making any big deal out of this until I receive the decision email and my passport.


----------



## Ob111

HecAlas said:


> Just for information if you applied from Nigeria. You don't get a decision email once your documents are returned it means a decision has being made. From my husband' s experience if you paid for courier within Nigeria please wait three days and go to their head office and your passport would be there. This was what my husband did and behold the passport was sitting there since friday when he went there on a monday. The fact is that they are very slow. And for those who would go to the centre please go after three days as they take a long time to update their system. The service needs improvement. Hope this helps. Good luck all.


I did get the decision has been made Email, just that they gave me wrong Information on where to pick up my passport... Chaos...


----------



## Little2ya

Kwame O said:


> While the FAQ are not entirely accurate, they have been consistent with their response that my "application has been deferred for further checks." I emailed them several times and my spouse also called them and they gave us the same response that "application has been delayed for further checks."
> 
> But this week, I emailed Sheffield that I applied for priority; my application was in the 7th week and I had exceptional circumstances.
> 
> Victoria Smith (Entry Clearance Assistant) replied me that Sheffield has had large volumes of application and she is confirming that my application has been given to an Entry Clearance Officer to see if my application could be processed any quicker.
> 
> A day after receiving this email from Ms. Smith, I emailed the FAQ to see if there has been any changes with my application status. And that was when they replied that "visa status: The visa application has been accepted, but it is still being *progressed*." I suspect the person meant "*processed*."
> 
> Anyhow, I am not making any big deal out of this until I receive the decision email and my passport.



Can you somehow please pass on the contacts/emails of those you had success in reaching? I am in the exact same sitch!


----------



## Kwame O

Little2ya said:


> Can you somehow please pass on the contacts/emails of those you had success in reaching? I am in the exact same sitch!



UK Visas & Immigration

VisaSheffield <[email protected]>


----------



## kat2014

I was wondering ..
We are about the apply for a spouse visa from the US.... Just had the wedding!!
Some people get biometrics done quickly ... The next day even from submitting online but for some it looks like 2 week gap... I am hoping to get it done quickly... ...can someone account for this discrepancy?? Is it that done have to travel far?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa

Perhaps some people weren't ready to give biometrics so early, or the state they live in didn't have available appointment slots immediately.


----------



## kat2014

Joppa said:


> Perhaps some people weren't ready to give biometrics so early, or the state they live in didn't have available appointment slots immediately.


Thanks for the response 
I'm hoping its the former ... Not the later


----------



## Pannyann

Good morning another Friday is upon us, am hoping we get some positive news today, 

Goodluck to everyone


----------



## peuapeu

I wish I had confirmation that they have my passport now. I mean I can see where Fed Ex delivered and it was signed for at the receptionists desk.....but I want to know that the passport has been put together with the application packet.....*sigh*


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> I did get the decision has been made Email, just that they gave me wrong Information on where to pick up my passport... Chaos...


Are you back in UK now? It must be so lovely to have a weekend without thinking if the visa wait


----------



## Pannyann

peuapeu said:


> I wish I had confirmation that they have my passport now. I mean I can see where Fed Ex delivered and it was signed for at the receptionists desk.....but I want to know that the passport has been put together with the application packet.....*sigh*


All you can do is email them and ask but it takes a while for a response at the moment


----------



## VictoriaW

kat2014 said:


> I was wondering ..
> We are about the apply for a spouse visa from the US.... Just had the wedding!!
> Some people get biometrics done quickly ... The next day even from submitting online but for some it looks like 2 week gap... I am hoping to get it done quickly... ...can someone account for this discrepancy?? Is it that done have to travel far?
> Thanks in advance!


We applied 2 days after our wedding in the US but scheduled the biometrics two weeks later as we were waiting for the certified marriage certificate to come in the post. 

If I remember correctly though the earliest date available to him was 4 days after the application date so it may depend on availability at your local office


----------



## mrbken

I am from the UK, and my wife is Korean. Thought I would post our timeline in case it helps others:

Country applied from: South Korea
Type of visa recieved: Spousal - Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (online): 18/06/2014
Date biometrics taken: 30/06/2014 (in Seoul)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: unknown
Office location processing your visa: Manilla
Projected timeline given: N/A
Confirmation email: 04/08/2014 ("Your visa will be dispatched shortly...")
Date your visa was received: 06/08/2014

For us, the process was reasonably straightforward. Of course, collecting the documents was a pain, and the uncertainty (especially considering we sold our house before we had the visa confirmed) and anxiety was unwelcome. We are delighted to have the visa, and we're both looking forward to getting our family settled in the UK.

Best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## hightensionwire

VictoriaW said:


> We applied 2 days after our wedding in the US but scheduled the biometrics two weeks later as we were waiting for the certified marriage certificate to come in the post.
> 
> If I remember correctly though the earliest date available to him was 4 days after the application date so it may depend on availability at your local office


A lot of it does depend on the availability of your local office.
Mine didn't have availabilities for a week after I submitted my application, so I just made it for the next available slot.
I live near Washington DC, so there's a lot of immigration and international foot traffic here, but in other areas people are able to get in the next day.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Are you back in UK now? It must be so lovely to have a weekend without thinking if the visa wait


Not yet, i leave next week...


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Not yet, i leave next week...


Ok wish you a safe flight have a nice weekend


----------



## primechat

mrbken said:


> I am from the UK, and my wife is Korean. Thought I would post our timeline in case it helps others:
> 
> Country applied from: South Korea
> Type of visa recieved: Spousal - Settlement Visa
> Date application submitted (online): 18/06/2014
> Date biometrics taken: 30/06/2014 (in Seoul)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: unknown
> Office location processing your visa: Manilla
> Projected timeline given: N/A
> Confirmation email: 04/08/2014 ("Your visa will be dispatched shortly...")
> Date your visa was received: 06/08/2014
> 
> For us, the process was reasonably straightforward. Of course, collecting the documents was a pain, and the uncertainty (especially considering we sold our house before we had the visa confirmed) and anxiety was unwelcome. We are delighted to have the visa, and we're both looking forward to getting our family settled in the UK.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else!




Did you do a priority application?


----------



## mrbken

primechat said:


> Did you do a priority application?


No. I refused to pay the extra. It's a joke. In fact, when we went (with our two young children) to the VFS Global office in Seoul, the receptionist said: "Only the visa applicant is allowed into the processing area. You can wait by the elevator or pay 10,000 won (about 5 pounds) to use our waiting lounge..."

Me: "..."

Her: "You get a free drink!"

Me: "Well, it's not 'free', is it?"

So, you pay $1500, and then have to pay more money just to sit down. It's a scandal. I went to a coffee shop with the kids instead. 

Anyway, sorry for the rant! We didn't pay priority, and fortunately, it worked out.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Ok wish you a safe flight have a nice weekend


Thank you Pannyann, it is a relief most definitely... Now I sleep well and I don't dream of a refusal... Fingers crossed for u Pannyann.... Soon it would be your day...


----------



## primechat

mrbken said:


> No. I refused to pay the extra. It's a joke. In fact, when we went (with our two young children) to the VFS Global office in Seoul, the receptionist said: "Only the visa applicant is allowed into the processing area. You can wait by the elevator or pay 10,000 won (about 5 pounds) to use our waiting lounge..."
> 
> Me: "..."
> 
> Her: "You get a free drink!"
> 
> Me: "Well, it's not 'free', is it?"
> 
> So, you pay $1500, and then have to pay more money just to sit down. It's a scandal. I went to a coffee shop with the kids instead.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the rant! We didn't pay priority, and fortunately, it worked out.



I am happy for you. Congrats!!!


----------



## Pannyann

Has anyone emailed Sheffield in the last few days and not got there standard auto response back. I wrote to them previously and always got the auto reply which said reply within 20 working days I didn't get this last time I sent so resent and still didn't get it. Anyone had this too?


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Has anyone emailed Sheffield in the last few days and not got there standard auto response back. I wrote to them previously and always got the auto reply which said reply within 20 working days I didn't get this last time I sent so re-sent and still didn't get it. Anyone had this too?


I didn't even get the auto response when I emailed them three weeks ago.
When they finally replied to me they apologized and said that they were experiencing a high volume of emails and were taking longer than usual to reply. 
I think they've given up on order for the time being...


----------



## Freetofly

Pannyann said:


> Has anyone emailed Sheffield in the last few days and not got there standard auto response back. I wrote to them previously and always got the auto reply which said reply within 20 working days I didn't get this last time I sent so resent and still didn't get it. Anyone had this too?


Hi Pannyann, I wrote them this week and did not get the auto reply as well. Disappointing...
Hope you do hear something soon.


----------



## Pannyann

Freetofly said:


> Hi Pannyann, I wrote them this week and did not get the auto reply as well. Disappointing...
> Hope you do hear something soon.


Ok thanks 

I do hope we all hear soon


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I didn't even get the auto response when I emailed them three weeks ago.
> When they finally replied to me they apologized and said that they were experiencing a high volume of emails and were taking longer than usual to reply.
> I think they've given up on order for the time being...


Ok I got an auto response when I sent the medical info but I never got a reply wrote again and didn't get any auto response so was just wandering if they got it. 

I guess am looking at next week to get a response as they don't seem to answer much on a Friday.


----------



## kiranchaithanya

The call center for checking Visa Application status is complete waste of time. 9th working day after submitting application and biometrics, they still say it is not on our system. Frustrating


----------



## Pannyann

kiranchaithanya said:


> The call center for checking Visa Application status is complete waste of time. 9th working day after submitting application and biometrics, they still say it is not on our system. Frustrating


Yes they charged me earlier in the week to tell me the system was down. They also only get updates from visa centres twice a week


----------



## Hertsfem

kiranchaithanya said:


> The call center for checking Visa Application status is complete waste of time. 9th working day after submitting application and biometrics, they still say it is not on our system. Frustrating


Is this Teleperformance?


----------



## kiranchaithanya

Hertsfem said:


> Is this Teleperformance?




Yes I applied to Teleperfomance but I called the UKVI callcenter. Is there something I need to know?


----------



## Hertsfem

Country applying from: - Zimbabwe
Type of visa applied for: - Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 23/06/2014
Date biometrics taken: 02/07/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - 07/07/2014
Office location processing your visa: - Pretoria SA
Projected timeline given: - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 08/08/2014


lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:

lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:

lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:

lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:


----------



## kiranchaithanya

I dont understand how this visa application works. I applied for a EEA family permit and specified in the application that i will be staying in the UK for 2 weeks. The receipt they gave me says it is a general visitor visa, when i asked the lady she said that is okay.

On the Visa processing times page (when it was last available) an EEA FP was listed as a non settlement visa.

And they keep saying it is not on their system


----------



## kiranchaithanya

Hertsfem said:


> Country applying from: - Zimbabwe
> Type of visa applied for: - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 23/06/2014
> Date biometrics taken: 02/07/2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - 07/07/2014
> Office location processing your visa: - Pretoria SA
> Projected timeline given: - 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 08/08/2014
> 
> 
> lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:
> 
> lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:
> 
> lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:
> 
> lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:


Congrats and all the best. could you please tell the secret about teleperformance?


----------



## Hertsfem

kiranchaithanya said:


> Congrats and all the best. could you please tell the secret about teleperformance?


Thankyou very much 

The secret about Teleperformance is that they are incompetent!

They updated her tracking when she did the bio and handed in the documents and it has never been updated since, despite several emails asking why not


----------



## Ob111

Hertsfem said:


> Country applying from: - Zimbabwe Type of visa applied for: - Spouse Date application submitted (online or in person): 23/06/2014 Date biometrics taken: 02/07/2014 Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - 07/07/2014 Office location processing your visa: - Pretoria SA Projected timeline given: - 12 weeks Date your visa was received: 08/08/2014 lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2: lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2: lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2: lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:


Lovely..... Congrats to your DIL.....


----------



## kiranchaithanya

Hertsfem said:


> Thankyou very much
> 
> The secret about Teleperformance is that they are incompetent!
> 
> They updated her tracking when she did the bio and handed in the documents and it has never been updated since, despite several emails asking why not


Are you talking about transferred to UKVI for final decision?










Also is the UKVI International enquiry team (those dacoits) linked to teleperfomance?

I am not able to find any contact details of Teleperformance Paris


----------



## Hertsfem

kiranchaithanya said:


> Are you talking about transferred to UKVI for final decision?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also is the UKVI International enquiry team (those dacoits) linked to teleperfomance?
> 
> I am not able to find any contact details of Teleperformance Paris


No, it was stuck on "bundle" and it's still on "bundle" :der:

No they are a third party

We contacted Pretoria direct in the end


----------



## kiranchaithanya

Hertsfem said:


> No, it was stuck on "bundle" and it's still on "bundle" :der:
> 
> No they are a third party
> 
> We contacted Pretoria direct in the end


Ah okay,

Good luck anyway.


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Country applying from: - Zimbabwe
> Type of visa applied for: - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 23/06/2014
> Date biometrics taken: 02/07/2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - 07/07/2014
> Office location processing your visa: - Pretoria SA
> Projected timeline given: - 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 08/08/2014
> 
> 
> lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:
> 
> lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:
> 
> lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:



Congratulations yay am so happy for you and your family


----------



## Jilyy

Hi everyone,

Thought I would post our timeline and ask for some advice, as we are having a rough time so far!

Country applied from: Turkey (Istanbul)
Type of visa: Tier 2 (dependent) for my husband-Priority. This type of visa is supposed to be processed within 5 working days.

Date application submitted (online): 23/07/2014
Date biometrics taken: 25/07/2014
Date documentation was received by UK consulate: 31/07/2014 (almost 1 week later)
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul

06/08/2014: emailed UK visas for a status update
07/08/2014: reply from UK visas saying they had no updates for our application, and that I should check my details. Checked, and everything is correct.


So today I called the UK visa number for Turkey to find out why twice the normal processing time had passed, and they have no updates. Only to be told there was no record of our application! Even though we had previously received an email saying the application had arrived at the consulate. the lady said she would escalate the case and they may contact me again in 3-5 business days...

Have they lost our documents and my husband's passport?! Has this happened to anyone else? Will the "escalation" actually help them find our application? Its been already 2x the time it is supposed to take for this type of visa..

I noticed someone else saying the system was down last week. Was it down worldwide perhaps?

Appreciate any advice anyone might have.

Thanks


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> Congratulations yay am so happy for you and your family


Thankyou so much Panny, I'm going over for Xmas 

I shall still be logging on to follow your progress though :thumb:


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> Thankyou so much Panny, I'm going over for Xmas
> 
> I shall still be logging on to follow your progress though :thumb:


Thank you good to know your still going to be around. 

It will be lovely to go for Xmas. I'm aiming on a canary island trip in feb next year. 

Have a lovely weekend


----------



## Dad

Hertsfem said:


> Country applying from: - Zimbabwe
> Type of visa applied for: - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 23/06/2014
> Date biometrics taken: 02/07/2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - 07/07/2014
> Office location processing your visa: - Pretoria SA
> Projected timeline given: - 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 08/08/2014
> 
> 
> lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:
> 
> lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:
> 
> lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:
> 
> lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:


Congratulations to your DIL


----------



## Hertsfem

Joppa are you shy? 

The biggest thankyou of all goes to you :kiss:

Sorry wrong thread lol


----------



## ebonyman007

primechat said:


> Where did they send your supporting document to? To your wife in Nigeria or to your UK address?


To me at my uk address


----------



## bluesky2015

Hertsfem said:


> Joppa are you shy?
> 
> The biggest thankyou of all goes to you :kiss:
> 
> Sorry wrong thread lol


This is soooo sweeett


----------



## RegularLurker

First post here.


Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Tier 1 (Entrepreneur)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 31 July 2014
Date biometrics taken: 4 Aug 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5 Aug 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 5 days (Priority, non-settlement
Your UK Visa Has Been Issued Emai: 7 Aug 2014
UK Visa Arrival: 11 Aug 2014 (not yet arrived)

Impressed with their turnaround! Nothing in the US government ever happens that fast.


----------



## Little2ya

RegularLurker said:


> First post here.
> 
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 1 (Entrepreneur)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 31 July 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 4 Aug 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5 Aug 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: 5 days (Priority, non-settlement
> Your UK Visa Has Been Issued Emai: 7 Aug 2014
> UK Visa Arrival: 11 Aug 2014 (not yet arrived)
> 
> Impressed with their turnaround! Nothing in the US government ever happens that fast.



You're like the unicorn. Ha congrats. I think that's the quickest I've read.


----------



## Pallykin

RegularLurker said:


> First post here.
> 
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 1 (Entrepreneur)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 31 July 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 4 Aug 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5 Aug 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: 5 days (Priority, non-settlement
> Your UK Visa Has Been Issued Emai: 7 Aug 2014
> UK Visa Arrival: 11 Aug 2014 (not yet arrived)
> 
> Impressed with their turnaround! Nothing in the US government ever happens that fast.


Very cool! What kind of entrepreneur are you?


----------



## Annie212

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement / Spouse 
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 9, 2014 (online) 
Date biometrics taken: Appointment for August 13, 2014 

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: TBA
Office location processing your visa: TBA 
Projected timeline given: TBA 
Date your visa was received: TBA


----------



## Lilienmeer

Does anyone have any experience of a fiance visa application taking so long that the employment information initially submitted actually becomes outdated before the application is processed?

When we sent off our application, I (sponsor) was working under a contract that has now ended. The application was sent well over 12 weeks before the contract was due to end - most NHS medical contracts end and start in August or October. All the employment and salary details on the form are now inaccurate.

It feels like it would be terribly unfair to get a refusal due to no fault of ours - despite paying for a priority upgrade 4-5 weeks before the contract ended, we've heard nothing. 

If anyone's been in or come across a similar situation, any information would be much appreciated. No speculation though, please. 

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

You do have obligation to notify Home Office if there has been a material change in your details prior to your application being processed. Tell them your job has finished, and if you have a new one starting, give details of it. You can email whichever visa office is handling your case (e.g. Sheffield for US applicants) and quote your GWF number (application number).


----------



## Lilienmeer

Joppa said:


> You do have obligation to notify Home Office if there has been a material change in your details prior to your application being processed. Tell them your job has finished, and if you have a new one starting, give details of it. You can email whichever visa office is handling your case (e.g. Sheffield for US applicants) and quote your GWF number (application number).


Thanks for the swift response Joppa. I've prepared information of my new contract and am planning to submit this along with notification of job change.


----------



## Joppa

Of course, ending one job and starting another means the 6-month clock is reset and you have to wait.


----------



## Lilienmeer

Joppa said:


> Of course, ending one job and starting another means the 6-month clock is reset and you have to wait.


On the basis that they have to re-assess an application from scratch?

I'm not even sure that ours has been assessed at all yet...


----------



## thesmokies

Does spouse have to be airport when I arrive


----------



## Lilienmeer

Lilienmeer said:


> On the basis that they have to re-assess an application from scratch?
> 
> I'm not even sure that ours has been assessed at all yet...


Just realised what you meant - had misunderstood.

What if the duration of contract IS 6 months? Doctors often have this kind of contract; in theory there would be a perpetual cycle of this...

Does the 6 month period also apply if the main contractor is the NHS? Although the actual site varies from Trust to Trust, one is still employed by the NHS overall, with a consistent pension, license, work/training record, etc with the same employer.


----------



## Hertsfem

thesmokies said:


> Does spouse have to be airport when I arrive


No but preferably


----------



## Hexagonp

Thought I'd share my timeline on here

Country applying from: Ecuador
Type of Visa: Settlement (non priority)
Online application: 17th May
Biometrics taken (Quito) and docs sent: 4th June
Email confirming docs arrived (Bogota): 11th June
Projected timeline 50 Working days
Email confirming decision made: 31 July
Visa Received: 7th August 

I did no receive an email that my documents had been assigned to a visa officer


----------



## thesmokies

Thanks as I missed my flight yesterday to Manchester do to flight delays from my home state


----------



## andrewnz

Applying for de facto + 2 child visas from NZ. 

Timeline to date...
Applied online: 7 August
Biometric appointment: 11 August
Docs sent: 11 August
To be continued...


----------



## Pannyann

It's a new week am hoping Sheffield gives out some decisions which have shiny new visas inside the passport. 

Wishing everyone all the best for the coming week.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> It's a new week am hoping Sheffield gives out some decisions which have shiny new visas inside the passport. Wishing everyone all the best for the coming week.


Hopefully this is ur week Pannyann... Good news soon... Fingerscrossed


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Hopefully this is ur week Pannyann... Good news soon... Fingerscrossed


Thanks I hope it will soon be my turn


----------



## meddyna

I hope this week bring loads of decision emails for everyone waiting.....have a blessed week y"all....


----------



## KCambs

Hello all,

Back at work after a week off. My wife has no problem at passport control, they just asked who I was, my occupation and let her in.

Moved into our new house and travelled around Cambridgeshire and London. Pretty exhausted, now I need to apply for NI number and sort out registering her with NHS and all that carry on.

It isn't easy moving countries, and we have no internet until tomorrow which makes it harder .

Good luck to all those still waiting.


----------



## Petachuk

Got decision email...fingers crossed..so nervous! 

Visa type: Spouse (non-priority..then priority)
Online application completed: July 7
Biometrics completed: July 11
Application packet mailed: July 15
Documents delivered by FedEx: July 17
Email confirmation from Sheffield: July 24
Upgraded to priority: Aug 1
Email confirming priority: Aug 4
Decision email received: Aug 11
Visa arrived: Still waiting


----------



## iashachapman

I got a "visa will be despatched shortly..." email today too! Can't wait till i can go pick it up, i feel like this is pretty good news!

Visa type: Spouse (non-priority)
Online application completed: July 14
Biometrics completed: July 16
Application sent (from Melbourne): July 16
Asked to provide one extra document (via email): August 5
Decision email received: Aug 11
Visa arrived: Still waiting (hopefully pick up this week?!)


----------



## kiranchaithanya

I'm waiting for a decision on my application for a EEA family permit. 

Is it true that some people dont get an application received mail and that they receive the decision made mail?


----------



## iashachapman

My visa is different to yours but I didn't get an application received email.
The only email i got was asking for an extra doc, then a week later (today) i got the visa despatched email. I don't think they follow any kind of rules with this kinda of stuff, very frustrating!


----------



## kiranchaithanya

iashachapman said:


> My visa is different to yours but I didn't get an application received email.
> The only email i got was asking for an extra doc, then a week later (today) i got the visa despatched email. I don't think they follow any kind of rules with this kinda of stuff, very frustrating!


Thank you for your reply 
All the best


----------



## Freetofly

Petachuk said:


> Got decision email...fingers crossed..so nervous!
> 
> Visa type: Spouse (non-priority..then priority)
> Online application completed: July 7
> Biometrics completed: July 11
> Application packet mailed: July 15
> Documents delivered by FedEx: July 17
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: July 24
> Upgraded to priority: Aug 1
> Email confirming priority: Aug 4
> Decision email received: Aug 11
> Visa arrived: Still waiting


Congratulations! 

Can you tell how you went about upgrading, as I upgraded on July 20th and sent in an email to Sheffield email address with my receipt and have still not received confirmation. Thank you!


----------



## Petachuk

Freetofly said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Can you tell how you went about upgrading, as I upgraded on July 20th and sent in an email to Sheffield email address with my receipt and have still not received confirmation. Thank you!


Sure, I went to the VFS global website, paid, downloaded the receipt and attached it to an email that I sent to sheffield saying Urgent: priority receipt enclosed in the subject line, asking them to upgrade my application to priority. That's pretty much it. Hope it helps...maybe you can email them to see if they received your receipt?


Quick question to anyone who received their docs back. Do I need to be present when fedex arrives? The time fedex is scheduled to arrive, I'm afraid I'll still be at work.


----------



## Freetofly

Petachuk said:


> Sure, I went to the VFS global website, paid, downloaded the receipt and attached it to an email that I sent to sheffield saying Urgent: priority receipt enclosed in the subject line, asking them to upgrade my application to priority. That's pretty much it. Hope it helps...maybe you can email them to see if they received your receipt?
> 
> 
> Quick question to anyone who received their docs back. Do I need to be present when fedex arrives? The time fedex is scheduled to arrive, I'm afraid I'll still be at work.


Thank you, will send another email to see if they received my last email. 

I believe you have to sign for your documents, not postive though.:rofl:


----------



## Petachuk

Freetofly said:


> Thank you, will send another email to see if they received my last email.
> 
> I believe you have to sign for your documents, not postive though.:rofl:


Good luck!

Ahh can someone else sign it for me? If not, guess will have to leave work early..


----------



## paul081278

Freetofly said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Can you tell how you went about upgrading, as I upgraded on July 20th and sent in an email to Sheffield email address with my receipt and have still not received confirmation. Thank you!



You've still not heard? Definitely email them again! We upgraded to priority a week after you, and were moved to the priority queue on the 4th August (same as Petachuk) although we haven't heard about a decision yet.


----------



## suziechew

thesmokies said:


> Does spouse have to be airport when I arrive


i really hope not ,as i only ever picked my fiance up once ,and i swore never again !! my daughter or brother pick him up from the train station as he gets the train from heathrow down here ,i cant even make it to the trainstation 9 miles away


----------



## paul081278

suziechew said:


> i really hope not ,as i only ever picked my fiance up once ,and i swore never again !! my daughter or brother pick him up from the train station as he gets the train from heathrow down here ,i cant even make it to the trainstation 9 miles away



I seriously doubt they do. If you have a visa in your passport, then you're cleared for entry. What you do after you get through immigration is your own business.


----------



## Pallykin

paul081278 said:


> I seriously doubt they do. If you have a visa in your passport, then you're cleared for entry. What you do after you get through immigration is your own business.


Your spouse or partner should be available by telephone at the time you are clearing immigration. Someone posted on here that the IO rang the sponsor and asked a few questions to verify that the answers matched.


----------



## suziechew

paul081278 said:


> You've still not heard? Definitely email them again! We upgraded to priority a week after you, and were moved to the priority queue on the 4th August (same as Petachuk) although we haven't heard about a decision yet.


Well its working day 49 and still no news on our PRIORITY visa ,so glad we paid out for it at the start as we needed /wanted a quick turnaround !!!We have been on the priority que on the 4th June .

All i can say is good job we only have the actual wedding date to change ,everything else was flexable .


----------



## Little2ya

KCambs said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Back at work after a week off. My wife has no problem at passport control, they just asked who I was, my occupation and let her in.
> 
> Moved into our new house and travelled around Cambridgeshire and London. Pretty exhausted, now I need to apply for NI number and sort out registering her with NHS and all that carry on.
> 
> It isn't easy moving countries, and we have no internet until tomorrow which makes it harder .
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting.


Can you update us letting us know what you had to do for both? I also will need to get both when I arrive!
Thanks


----------



## Pannyann

Another day ends not my lucky day oh well maybe tomorrow. 

Congrats to all that got their decision made emails today,


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Another day ends not my lucky day oh well maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats to all that got their decision made emails today,


I pray Sheffield gives you a positive decision soon.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> I pray Sheffield gives you a positive decision soon.


Thank you I guess they will have to soon as I'm only 5.5weeks off 6 months so hopefully be mid sept will get my answer. 

Hope hubby is with you now


----------



## moe07

Visa type: Spouse (non-priority)
Online application completed: 24 april
Biometrics completed: 23 may

hello evryone its been almost 3 monthes since i applied for my settelment visa and im still waiting .
any one applying for settelment visa from tunisia or waiting for descion? any idea about the waiting time from tunisia ?
thanks


----------



## jdo

Hey guys I've been following this thread for a while and just joined to post. It's great to see so many supportive people here and I'm hoping for some feedback! 

-first off I emailed the support email twice and was told that they could not give me any information. I then called the international number for support and ultimately filed a complaint about my process and this was the response:


> Dear XXXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration enquiry service.
> 
> We have received a response from the decision making centre following our
> request for information on the status on your visa application, which was
> the following:
> 
> " Priority Service : If you have applied in a country that offers this
> service and have paid the additional priority service fee, your visa
> application will be placed at the front of the queue once received by the
> Home Office, to commence processing ahead of other non priority visa
> applications. Unfortunately, we cannot guarantee turnaround times for
> priority applications.
> 
> Important note: The purchasing of this service does not imply or in any way
> guarantee that you will be successful in your visa application.
> 
> All visa applicants must meet the requirements of the UK immigration rules.
> Status update requests will not be replied to if your case remains within
> the above specified timescales unless there are compelling or compassionate
> circumstances which warrant our immediate attention (examples include the
> serious illness or death of a family member). Applicants are reminded that
> the Home Office advises against the making of all travel arrangements until
> your visa application has been concluded."
> 
> 
> We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or
> should you need to contact us again, please refer to our website at
> ]https://ukvi-internationalfaqcom/
> 
> We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the
> service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for
> improvements.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time,
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Lucy Silva
> UK Visas and Immigration enquiry service.


I am a little incensed because my application is priority but they essentially give no timeline for priority. Therefore, they won't give me information about my application despite filing a complaint for me....

Here is my timeline:
Applying from: USA
Type of Visa: Fiance priority 
Online application: June 5th
Biometrics taken: June 10th
Documents arrived at Sheffield: June 20th
Requested additional documents and confirmation of arrival: June 20th
Additional documents arrived: June 25th. (No email from sheffield, confirmation from FedEx
Projected timeline: none
Email confirming decision made:
Visa Received: 


Basically my main question for now is if it is normal for my priority visa to take 1.5 months (I am going from the 25th of June as they wouldn't of even started to process before having all of my documents). Should I be concerned at this point?


----------



## fluffaduffy

Visa type: Spouse (priority)
Online application completed: July 26
Biometrics completed: August 7
Office processing: manila 
Decision email received: Aug 12
Visa arrived: Still waiting

We were worried when we read that one of the Singapore applications took 24 hrs or less??!!

But it's approved really quickly, two working days. 

All glory and honor and praise to You Abba!

Keeping all you awaiting lot in prayers!


----------



## suziechew

jdo said:


> Hey guys I've been following this thread for a while and just joined to post. It's great to see so many supportive people here and I'm hoping for some feedback!
> 
> -first off I emailed the support email twice and was told that they could not give me any information. I then called the international number for support and ultimately filed a complaint about my process and this was the response:
> 
> I am a little incensed because my application is priority but they essentially give no timeline for priority. Therefore, they won't give me information about my application despite filing a complaint for me....
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Applying from: USA
> Type of Visa: Fiance priority
> Online application: June 5th
> Biometrics taken: June 10th
> Documents arrived at Sheffield: June 20th
> Requested additional documents and confirmation of arrival: June 20th
> Additional documents arrived: June 25th. (No email from sheffield, confirmation from FedEx
> Projected timeline: none
> Email confirming decision made:
> Visa Received:
> 
> 
> Basically my main question for now is if it is normal for my priority visa to take 1.5 months (I am going from the 25th of June as they wouldn't of even started to process before having all of my documents). Should I be concerned at this point?


im probably the only priority waiting so long ,most hear in 3-4 weeks im 49working days today


----------



## sef

is online visa tracking possible from Bangladesh?
Plz help..


----------



## Pannyann

Good morning it's Tuesday which normally sees decision made emails, since the end of feb it's been very quiet from people getting any info from Sheffield, here's to hoping we hear some more good news today. 

I'm hoping we hear soon so that we can be reunited with our families.


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> im probably the only priority waiting so long ,most hear in 3-4 weeks im 49working days today


Suzie have you had any communication at all from Sheffield or your MP recently? Have you had to reschedule your wedding again?


----------



## Pannyann

Can any of the moderators tell me is it often that an application will pass the six month period of waiting? When the country processing online was working it showed 60 90 and 120 working days I've passed the first two and am still waiting I have 5 weeks left until I am at 120 days.


----------



## hightensionwire

suziechew said:


> im probably the only priority waiting so long ,most hear in 3-4 weeks im 49working days today


Do you have a particularly complex application or something?
Its quite strange that a priority application would take that long.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Do you have a particularly complex application or something?
> Its quite strange that a priority application would take that long.


Have you heard anymore from Sheffield?


----------



## Hertsfem

Just as a matter of interest! Even though my DIL picked up her visa on Friday, Teleperformance tracking still thinks she has only just completed her biometrics


----------



## OrganisedChaos

Pannyann said:


> Can any of the moderators tell me is it often that an application will pass the six month period of waiting? When the country processing online was working it showed 60 90 and 120 working days I've passed the first two and am still waiting I have 5 weeks left until I am at 120 days.


What percentage of applications were processed at 120 days? 
Have you been able to enquire?


----------



## ShevOiOi

ShevOiOi said:


> Here is my timeline so far (for my spouse):
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa: Spouse -Settlement (Priority)
> Date of submission: May 29th
> Date of additional info requested (financial form): June 5th
> Date submitted (financial form): June 6th
> Date of additional info requested (financial form - jpeg not jpg file format wrong on scans): June 23rd
> Date submitted (financial form - right format): June 23rd
> Date of decision e-mail: August 6th
> Visa received: August 8th


Just to update. I spoke with my MP's aide in his constituency office and he did a lot of chasing up for me, was extremely helpful. He actually told me it was accepted on August 3rd but had to wait for a few days until the email.

Good luck to everyone else waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

OrganisedChaos said:


> What percentage of applications were processed at 120 days?
> Have you been able to enquire?


No the system has been down for long it was 95% at 60 and 90 days 99% in 120

I don't understand my application is pretty straightforward they did may nigerian applicants but 3 of us for April are still waiting


----------



## Pannyann

ShevOiOi said:


> Just to update. I spoke with my MP's aide in his constituency office and he did a lot of chasing up for me, was extremely helpful. He actually told me it was accepted on August 3rd but had to wait for a few days until the email.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting :fingerscrossed:


My MP is also doing alot of chasing even with medical info sent to them at end July they still haven't answered she is now going higher again as the reply we got back was I have only ever contacted them in June thankfully I have all the emails and their replies I last heard from them on 22 July just as I was going to hospital saying they were busy

Am tired of waiting and being alone through my operation and now all my follow ups I hope and pray my husband is here for my next operation. It was awful watching everyone have their husbands turn up and mine not. 

Thanks for updating


----------



## Pannyann

ShevOiOi said:


> Just to update. I spoke with my MP's aide in his constituency office and he did a lot of chasing up for me, was extremely helpful. He actually told me it was accepted on August 3rd but had to wait for a few days until the email.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting :fingerscrossed:


Congrats on getting your visa


----------



## stevi_shea

Does anyone have any idea how to get documents (passport) sent back to you incase of an emergency???


----------



## Freetofly

jdo said:


> Hey guys I've been following this thread for a while and just joined to post. It's great to see so many supportive people here and I'm hoping for some feedback!
> 
> -first off I emailed the support email twice and was told that they could not give me any information. I then called the international number for support and ultimately filed a complaint about my process and this was the response:
> 
> I am a little incensed because my application is priority but they essentially give no timeline for priority. Therefore, they won't give me information about my application despite filing a complaint for me....
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> Applying from: USA
> Type of Visa: Fiance priority
> Online application: June 5th
> Biometrics taken: June 10th
> Documents arrived at Sheffield: June 20th
> Requested additional documents and confirmation of arrival: June 20th
> Additional documents arrived: June 25th. (No email from sheffield, confirmation from FedEx
> Projected timeline: none
> Email confirming decision made:
> Visa Received:
> 
> 
> Basically my main question for now is if it is normal for my priority visa to take 1.5 months (I am going from the 25th of June as they wouldn't of even started to process before having all of my documents). Should I be concerned at this point?


I'm going on 4weeks for priority. They received documents June 12, we upgraded July 20 and have heard nothing. I called yesterday and all the guy could tell me is we are in the system. Please be patient...:violin:


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> No the system has been down for long it was 95% at 60 and 90 days 99% in 120
> 
> I don't understand my application is pretty straightforward they did may nigerian applicants but 3 of us for April are still waiting



My application was submitted in April at Abuja and am still waiting. Pannyann, pray we hear from Sheffield this week.


----------



## meddyna

Hi Pannyann and Primechat...we all applied in April...mine is 81 working days today...hopefully we all hear soon....hang in there guys.....


----------



## primechat

meddyna said:


> Hi Pannyann and Primechat...we all applied in April...mine is 81 working days today...hopefully we all hear soon....hang in there guys.....


Hey meddyna, where did you apply Lagos or Abuja? I applied in Abuja and mine is 79 working days today. Please keep us posted when you hear anything from Sheffield.


----------



## meddyna

I applied at the Ikeja VAC.....will do...


----------



## symmetry

Does the timeline start when you apply online or when the docs get to Sheffield?


----------



## primechat

symmetry said:


> Does the timeline start when you apply online or when the docs get to Sheffield?



Reasonably the timeline start when you do the Biometrics.


----------



## Hertsfem

symmetry said:


> Does the timeline start when you apply online or when the docs get to Sheffield?



From when they get to Sheffield...


----------



## Ob111

Hertsfem said:


> From when they get to Sheffield...


I don't think so you know, cause UKVI quotes from when biometrics are done 95% of settlement visa's are completed in 12weeks.


----------



## Pannyann

86 working days since docs got to Sheffield 92 days since biometrics were done. 

We applied at Lekki


----------



## Joppa

In visa application centres where they actually collect your supporting documents, like in Nigeria, the date of biometrics and your parcel arriving in decision-making centre may only be a few days apart. But in countries like US where you are responsible for sending the documents to Sheffield within 2 weeks, the only meaningful start date is when they actually land at Sheffield visa centre.


----------



## Pannyann

Joppa said:


> In visa application centres where they actually collect your supporting documents, like in Nigeria, the date of biometrics and your parcel arriving in decision-making centre may only be a few days apart. But in countries like US where you are responsible for sending the documents to Sheffield within 2 weeks, the only meaningful start date is when they actually land at Sheffield visa centre.


Thank you Joppa


----------



## primechat

Joppa said:


> In visa application centres where they actually collect your supporting documents, like in Nigeria, the date of biometrics and your parcel arriving in decision-making centre may only be a few days apart. But in countries like US where you are responsible for sending the documents to Sheffield within 2 weeks, the only meaningful start date is when they actually land at Sheffield visa centre.



I am not sure of this Joppa, I applied in Abuja and I was asked to go post my supporting documents by myself to Sheffield Visa Section.


----------



## suziechew

Pannyann said:


> Suzie have you had any communication at all from Sheffield or your MP recently? Have you had to reschedule your wedding again?


Ive heard nothing from either ,sheffields last email just said it was esculating the matter to the appropiate department ,and my MP last email was to say they were investigating the matter ,that was a week ago .

Yep we are reschedualing the wedding to September ,looking at new dates now, my brother and his family cant be there now as they are due to go back to Australia this month ,ive moved my holidays around again from work ,but its what we do for love ,hopefully it will all be worth it .

One positive is i can use the extra time to shed a few Ib's


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> Ive heard nothing from either ,sheffields last email just said it was esculating the matter to the appropiate department ,and my MP last email was to say they were investigating the matter ,that was a week ago .
> 
> Yep we are reschedualing the wedding to September ,looking at new dates now, my brother and his family cant be there now as they are due to go back to Australia this month ,ive moved my holidays around again from work ,but its what we do for love ,hopefully it will all be worth it .
> 
> One positive is i can use the extra time to shed a few Ib's


My MP has heard back from them but their reply gave wrong information she has chased them again and escalated it again but no reply yet. It's really difficult work wise I keep changing holidays too. 

It's such a pity some of your family will miss the wedding hopefully you hear soon


----------



## paul081278

Just an update, as we got our "decision made" email today:


Location applying from: *USA*
Type of visa: Settlement: *Spouse settlement*
Office Processing VISA: *Sheffield*
Biometrics Completed: *June 17*
Documents sent: *June 23 (via Fedex)*
Documents received in Sheffield: *June 25*
Docs received by Sheffield: *July 10 (email confirmation - note the delay)*
Paid for priority upgrade: *July 28*
Email confirming we've been moved to the priority queue: *August 4*
Decision made email: *August 12*

Quite nerve wracking now. Financially we easily qualify, and we're married. But as we've never lived together, we had to submit a bunch of photos and references etc. as proof of our genuine and subsisting relationship, so hope they accept it.


----------



## suziechew

*working day 50*



hightensionwire said:


> Do you have a particularly complex application or something?
> Its quite strange that a priority application would take that long.


To be honest ,the only thing i can think of is because its two visa's ,its a fiance visa and a dependant child visa ,both priority .
We are applying under the exemption from financial threshold ,due to myself being in reciept of PIP ,i've sent them everything that is asked for ,except another appendix 2 for my fiances son ,which they asked for on same day as they recieved our application June 4th ,sent it straight back and recieved a confirmation from them to say it had been recieved .

We did email sheffield to ask what was happening and i did get a worrying reply that my fiance's visa is pending further enquiries and they had no record of my fiance's son !.And they asked for more details in locating it ,which i gave them ,this was followed up with the "we are esculating it " no yes we've found it ,so im none the wiser .
I like to think that because its taking so long ,i stand a good chance of getting the visa ? More like wishful thinking .


----------



## green121

*hello all*

I applied for spouse visa five weeks ago from cairo , Egypt. I contacted them for status of my application and the reply was /
Status ....the visa application has not yet been assessed by ECO ,an officer recived your application although no decision has yet been made.this application is in progress.

Now I need to know what's that means?is it a bad sign? I understand when eco receive an application it takes couple of hours to give a decision..Please tell me what you think.


----------



## suziechew

Pannyann said:


> My MP is also doing alot of chasing even with medical info sent to them at end July they still haven't answered she is now going higher again as the reply we got back was I have only ever contacted them in June thankfully I have all the emails and their replies I last heard from them on 22 July just as I was going to hospital saying they were busy
> 
> Am tired of waiting and being alone through my operation and now all my follow ups I hope and pray my husband is here for my next operation. It was awful watching everyone have their husbands turn up and mine not.
> 
> Thanks for updating


i have to say ,my heart goes out to you ,all this waiting and not knowing ,and having to go thru a really stressful situation like having an operation on your own is horrible ,i know from when i had an operation last year (even though day theatre ) my fiance and i were struggling with it ,time differences made it very hard for both of us ,my at the time 16 year old daughter had to care for me as i had no one else .
I really hope you have an answer soon ,and not have to go thru the next operation without support from your loved one .:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bluesky2015

Hi,

Here is my timeline for my Fiance visa application using the priority service.

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Fiance (priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: July 31
Biometrics Completed: August 6th
Documents sent: August 6th (via Fedex)
Documents received in Sheffield: August 11th
Docs received by Sheffield: (email confirmation -still waiting)
Decision made email: Waiting
Condition: Feeling very nervous


----------



## mrpigs

your paperwork arrived on the same day as mine, waiting.stars and you have no confirmation also!

I feel a bit more at ease now.


----------



## green121

*Please advise*



Joppa said:


> In visa application centres where they actually collect your supporting documents, like in Nigeria, the date of biometrics and your parcel arriving in decision-making centre may only be a few days apart. But in countries like US where you are responsible for sending the documents to Sheffield within 2 weeks, the only meaningful start date is when they actually land at Sheffield visa centre.


I applied for spouse visa five weeks ago from cairo , Egypt. I contacted them for status of my application and the reply was /
Status ....the visa application has not yet been assessed by ECO ,an officer recived your application although no decision has yet been made.this application is in progress.

Now I need to know what's that means?is it a bad sign? I understand when eco receive an application it takes couple of hours to give a decision..Please tell me what you think.


----------



## rinny

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Spouse settlement
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Biometrics Completed: June 2
Documents sent: June 2
Documents received in Sheffield: June 4
Docs received by Sheffield: June 11 email
Paid for priority upgrade: July 2
Email confirming we've been moved to the priority queue: July 7 or something
Decision made email: August 12

I am freaking out because it took so long compared to everyone else and they didn't repond to our emails.


----------



## bluesky2015

mrpigs said:


> your paperwork arrived on the same day as mine, waiting.stars and you have no confirmation also!
> 
> I feel a bit more at ease now.


I heard that it takes time to hear from them. Did you use the priority service ?


----------



## mrpigs

waiting.stars said:


> I heard that it takes time to hear from them. Did you use the priority service ?


Yes I paid for it, but my wife didn't write it on the outside of the envelope... so uhh... who knows how long it's gonna take.


----------



## peuapeu

suziechew said:


> Ive heard nothing from either ,sheffields last email just said it was esculating the matter to the appropiate department ,and my MP last email was to say they were investigating the matter ,that was a week ago .
> 
> Yep we are reschedualing the wedding to September ,looking at new dates now, my brother and his family cant be there now as they are due to go back to Australia this month ,ive moved my holidays around again from work ,but its what we do for love ,hopefully it will all be worth it .
> 
> One positive is i can use the extra time to shed a few Ib's



Thats what I am doing Suzie! lol....I joined a walk group on FB and challenging myself to see what I can do by the time I get a decision and board the plane. And it keeps me distracted from the stress of waiting. I was getting so stressed it was making me physically sick. I would be of no use to anyone in that state to I turned to exercise


----------



## peuapeu

waiting.stars said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my timeline for my Fiance visa application using the priority service.
> 
> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement: Fiance (priority)
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
> Online application submitted: July 31
> Biometrics Completed: August 6th
> Documents sent: August 6th (via Fedex)
> Documents received in Sheffield: August 11th
> Docs received by Sheffield: (email confirmation -still waiting)
> Decision made email: Waiting
> Condition: Feeling very nervous



We are on almost the same timeline except somehow my passport did not make it into the packet at Fed Ex (as in I called them and they had my passport there) and I had to have them send it on. I confirmed through Fed Ex that it was received August 7. I have not heard anything from UKVI though. I am priority also. Now it's just a waiting game. I am not sure how long mine will take as I have a previous refusal for a general visitor visa and we are both divorced. Now sure if the divorce will add any to the evaluation time.


----------



## peuapeu

mrpigs said:


> your paperwork arrived on the same day as mine, waiting.stars and you have no confirmation also!
> 
> I feel a bit more at ease now.


I never got a confirmation of documents received. The only reason I got any communication was because my passport was missing and they requested it. I did get that email the same day my paperwork arrived. I assume there is someone who is a document checker (to make sure the required parts are there such as passport, application, appendix 2, etc)


----------



## bluesky2015

mrpigs said:


> Yes I paid for it, but my wife didn't write it on the outside of the envelope... so uhh... who knows how long it's gonna take.


I think you need to email them and provide them with your online application reference number. I am sure they will look for your documents and will put it with other priority documents..


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> i have to say ,my heart goes out to you ,all this waiting and not knowing ,and having to go thru a really stressful situation like having an operation on your own is horrible ,i know from when i had an operation last year (even though day theatre ) my fiance and i were struggling with it ,time differences made it very hard for both of us ,my at the time 16 year old daughter had to care for me as i had no one else .
> I really hope you have an answer soon ,and not have to go thru the next operation without support from your loved one .:fingerscrossed:


To be honest I've given up hoping anything will get sorted before I hit the 6 months mark. The medics are happy with me wanting to wait for the next op and will monitor things closely they have said that if things change with my health rapidly I won't be able to wait. 

I'm hoping and praying everything stays calm until he comes. I really hope we all hear soon I can't imagine how it will be if they make me wait longer than 6 months.


----------



## bluesky2015

peuapeu said:


> We are on almost the same timeline except somehow my passport did not make it into the packet at Fed Ex (as in I called them and they had my passport there) and I had to have them send it on. I confirmed through Fed Ex that it was received August 7. I have not heard anything from UKVI though. I am priority also. Now it's just a waiting game. I am not sure how long mine will take as I have a previous refusal for a general visitor visa and we are both divorced. Now sure if the divorce will add any to the evaluation time.


That is great that you got at least the confirmation email from them. I have not yet. I had a refusal visa for the same fiance application from last year and I am sure it is going to take longer time then normal for them to contact me even after using priority service because of that. 

I am just hoping that at least I should get a confirmation email that they received my documents. 
Let's hope for the best and we should keep posting of any updates..


----------



## green121

When he start work on settlement application how long it takes an ECO to come up with a decision ?I heard it's just couple of hours ..is that true?


----------



## Pallykin

It depends on where you are applying as to how long the wait is prior to the ECO assessing your application. Perhaps a very straightforward application could be assessed in a couple of hours spread out over a few days, but the wait is currently from 5 weeks to 6 months through Sheffield.


----------



## green121

*eco*



Pallykin said:


> It depends on where you are applying as to how long the wait is prior to the ECO assessing your application. Perhaps a very straightforward application could be assessed in a couple of hours spread out over a few days, but the wait is currently from 5 weeks to 6 months through Sheffield.


Thanks for your reply ....I got email from them regarding my application status saying*....the visa application has not yet been assessed by ECO ,an officer recived your application although no decision has yet been made.this application is in progress.

My question is if an officer received my application why he hasn't come up with a decision??


----------



## Hertsfem

green121 said:


> Thanks for your reply ....I got email from them regarding my application status saying*....the visa application has not yet been assessed by ECO ,an officer recived your application although no decision has yet been made.this application is in progress.
> 
> My question is if an officer received my application why he hasn't come up with a decision??



Errrrr because he/she is working on it?


----------



## Joppa

Received application may only mean it landed on their desk. Doesn't mean they started looking at it. They may still have several cases to process before yours.


----------



## Petachuk

Got the visa!


----------



## green121

*Thanks*



Joppa said:


> Received application may only mean it landed on their desk. Doesn't mean they started looking at it. They may still have several cases to process before yours.


Thanks alot Joppa


----------



## Pallykin

UKVI plays fast and loose with the English language... It seems they receive an application, process it (open the envelope, put the documents in a certain order in a folder), then it sits for a long time before being "assessed" by an ECO.


----------



## Pallykin

Petachuk said:


> Got the visa!


Congrats!

Did you have to sign for it? Did you end up leaving work early?


----------



## Petachuk

Pallykin said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Did you have to sign for it? Did you end up leaving work early?


Thank you!

I ended up leaving work early because I was too nervous to sit and wait, but my mother was home and the fedex man ended up arriving 10 mins before me and she was able to sign for me so I guess an indirect signature was just fine. I'm just so relieved now but most important I can finally start planning!


----------



## Pallykin

Petachuk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I ended up leaving work early because I was too nervous to sit and wait, but my mother was home and the fedex man ended up arriving 10 mins before me and she was able to sign for me so I guess an indirect signature was just fine. I'm just so relieved now but most important I can finally start planning!


Congratulations!

And I can totally relate to being able to start planning...


----------



## Pannyann

Petachuk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I ended up leaving work early because I was too nervous to sit and wait, but my mother was home and the fedex man ended up arriving 10 mins before me and she was able to sign for me so I guess an indirect signature was just fine. I'm just so relieved now but most important I can finally start planning!


Congrats that's great news


----------



## hightensionwire

suziechew said:


> To be honest ,the only thing i can think of is because its two visa's ,its a fiance visa and a dependant child visa ,both priority .
> We are applying under the exemption from financial threshold ,due to myself being in reciept of PIP ,i've sent them everything that is asked for ,except another appendix 2 for my fiances son ,which they asked for on same day as they recieved our application June 4th ,sent it straight back and recieved a confirmation from them to say it had been recieved .
> 
> We did email sheffield to ask what was happening and i did get a worrying reply that my fiance's visa is pending further enquiries and they had no record of my fiance's son !.And they asked for more details in locating it ,which i gave them ,this was followed up with the "we are esculating it " no yes we've found it ,so im none the wiser .
> I like to think that because its taking so long ,i stand a good chance of getting the visa ? More like wishful thinking .


That does sound a little complex, since its two applications and an exemption. I'd imagine it'd take longer to process the two, but to think that they'd have no record of the son's application?!

I don't know what those people are doing. 
Bureaucracy is madness.


----------



## Pannyann

Mid week am still hoping some decisions get made today.

Got to keep hoping that they pick up my application soon


----------



## meddyna

I hope the same too....all the best us....


----------



## primechat

waiting.stars said:


> That is great that you got at least the confirmation email from them. I have not yet. I had a refusal visa for the same fiance application from last year and I am sure it is going to take longer time then normal for them to contact me even after using priority service because of that.
> 
> I am just hoping that at least I should get a confirmation email that they received my documents.
> Let's hope for the best and we should keep posting of any updates..



waiting.stars, what was the reason for refusing your visa application last time. What did the ECO write in the refusal notice?


----------



## ProudlyGemini

15weeks today:hurt: i'm tired of waiting, its really tiring. I hope those of us waiting get good news this week.


----------



## primechat

ProudlyGemini said:


> 15weeks today:hurt: i'm tired of waiting, its really tiring. I hope those of us waiting get good news this week.



Today is my 16 working days since biometrics. I am hoping for good news soon...


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Today is my 16 working days since biometrics. I am hoping for good news soon...


Am at 19 weeks now. 

Prime chat did you not apply April also?


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> Am at 19 weeks now.
> 
> Prime chat did you not apply April also?




Hi Pannyann, sorry, my mistake. I was meant to say that today is my 16 weeks (80 working days) since I did my biometrics in April. Thank you Pannyann for that observation. The error is regretted.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Hi Pannyann, sorry, my mistake. I was meant to say that today is my 16 weeks (80 working days) since I did my biometrics in April. Thank you Pannyann for that observation. The error is regretted.


No probs I hope we both hear soon.


----------



## meddyna

Obviously the applications made in April from Nigeria are still waiting...I hope we all good news soon....


----------



## meddyna

17 weeks and still waiting.....


----------



## mrpigs

So package arrived at Sheffield on Monday and just got confirmation email!


----------



## bluesky2015

mrpigs said:


> So package arrived at Sheffield on Monday and just got confirmation email!


That is a good news. Mine arrived at Sheffield on Monday as well but I did not get any confirmation yet, getting worried now


----------



## mrpigs

waiting.stars said:


> That is a good news. Mine arrived at Sheffield on Monday as well but I did not get any confirmation yet, getting worried now


It went to my wife's email, rather than mine, even though the application form has my email associated. So maybe it's in your spouses account?


----------



## bluesky2015

mrpigs said:


> It went to my wife's email, rather than mine, even though the application form has my email associated. So maybe it's in your spouses account?


Really, but I am the applicant. Last year, they were in touch with me not my fiance (sponsor). I hope they just contact me..Are you the applicant?


----------



## mrpigs

waiting.stars said:


> Really, but I am the applicant. Last year, they were in touch with me not my fiance (sponsor). I hope they just contact me..Are you the applicant?


No, I'm the sponsor. Was confused about your situation given the flags! I thought you must be the sponsor. 

I wish you the best of luck though, keep us updated.

I don't know if having a previous denial is going to slow that email coming through, surely the email is only when they opened the package but before the assess it?

Still, there's a few hours of the day left yet.


----------



## Hertsfem

My DIL never did get an email to say the docs had arrived...


----------



## bluesky2015

mrpigs said:


> No, I'm the sponsor. Was confused about your situation given the flags! I thought you must be the sponsor.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck though, keep us updated.
> 
> I don't know if having a previous denial is going to slow that email coming through, surely the email is only when they opened the package but before the assess it?
> 
> Still, there's a few hours of the day left yet.


Thank you so much for your kind support. I agree with you that the first refusal shouldn't be the reason for delaying the confirmation email, but we never know about their system.

I will for sure update you, as we are on the same timeline. I wish you best of luck as well and May we hear a good news soon, Inshaa Allah, Ameen


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

I've been lurking here a lot over the last few months and figured I'd contribute to this. 

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Spouse settlement
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online Application Submitted: June 5
Biometrics Completed: June 20 (had to wait for a document to arrive via mail)
Documents sent: June 25 (via Fedex, with tracking and delivery confirmation)
Documents received in Sheffield: June 27 (signed for by someone called Steenson)
Docs received by Sheffield: July 15 (email confirmation 2.5 week delay, contacted the FAQ via email and they said the 15th was the day my stuff got there, second request for update sent almost a week ago with no reply despite a 24hr expected timeline for an answer)
Paid for priority upgrade: Aug 11
Email confirming we've been moved to the priority queue: Waiting
Decision made email: Still waiting

This is driving me insane. My husband (UK native in the US on an H1B visa) and I were together four years before we became engaged and married, and have been living together since December 2012. He makes more than enough to meet the minimum financial requirement and our visa seems like a pretty straightforward thing. His contract in the UK is due to start on September 8 and our fly date (well, definitely his and hopefully mine) is on the 4th. Cutting it a bit close...


----------



## bluesky2015

TrillyPlain&Tall said:


> I've been lurking here a lot over the last few months and figured I'd contribute to this.
> 
> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement: Spouse settlement
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
> Online Application Submitted: June 5
> Biometrics Completed: June 20 (had to wait for a document to arrive via mail)
> Documents sent: June 25 (via Fedex, with tracking and delivery confirmation)
> Documents received in Sheffield: June 27 (signed for by someone called Steenson)
> Docs received by Sheffield: July 15 (email confirmation 2.5 week delay, contacted the FAQ via email and they said the 15th was the day my stuff got there, second request for update sent almost a week ago with no reply despite a 24hr expected timeline for an answer)
> Paid for priority upgrade: Aug 11
> Email confirming we've been moved to the priority queue: Waiting
> Decision made email: Still waiting
> 
> This is driving me insane. My husband (UK native in the US on an H1B visa) and I were together four years before we became engaged and married, and have been living together since December 2012. He makes more than enough to meet the minimum financial requirement and our visa seems like a pretty straightforward thing. His contract in the UK is due to start on September 8 and our fly date (well, definitely his and hopefully mine) is on the 4th. Cutting it a bit close...


You will hear a positive news soon. Stay positive and try to keep yourself busy.. and I wish you best of luck..


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

waiting.stars said:


> You will hear a positive news soon. Stay positive and try to keep yourself busy.. and I wish you best of luck..


Many thanks! It's hard to stay positive when my future is literally sitting on some random stranger's desk waiting to be stamped and shipped back to me. 
I'd be a lot more calm if they would just answer an email. Mr. Plain&Tall says he's going to try and call the number today and see if we can figure out what's going on.


----------



## Little2ya

TrillyPlain&Tall said:


> Many thanks! It's hard to stay positive when my future is literally sitting on some random stranger's desk waiting to be stamped and shipped back to me.
> I'd be a lot more calm if they would just answer an email. Mr. Plain&Tall says he's going to try and call the number today and see if we can figure out what's going on.


My timeline is similar to yours. As well as the upgrade even a few days before. I've heard nothing as well. : /


----------



## bluesky2015

TrillyPlain&Tall said:


> Many thanks! It's hard to stay positive when my future is literally sitting on some random stranger's desk waiting to be stamped and shipped back to me.
> I'd be a lot more calm if they would just answer an email. Mr. Plain&Tall says he's going to try and call the number today and see if we can figure out what's going on.


I totally understand. I am in the same kind of a situation. My life is also hanging in the air right now and not sure what will happened. Alot of my future plans depending on the outcome of my visa..Its not easy, I agree...


----------



## Pannyann

Right another day ends maybe tomorrow will be my lucky day. 

I wish everyone waiting hears soon.


----------



## Pallykin

TrillyPlain&Tall said:


> His contract in the UK is due to start on September 8 and our fly date (well, definitely his and hopefully mine) is on the 4th. Cutting it a bit close...


Hi Trilly -

I'm wondering if you wouldn't mind telling us a bit about your husband's UK job hunt from the US in a new thread. Tips, tricks, whatever worked for him. For instance, did he find it a challenge to get employers to consider his candidacy despite applying form overseas? Were employers willing to do Skype interviews; did he fly over for in person interviews?

Our plan is for my UK citizen boyfriend to find a London-based position while still here in the US... In the meantime, we are still collecting original bank statements (four in hand, two to go.)

Thanks, and I hope your approval comes through soon!


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

Pallykin said:


> Hi Trilly -
> I'm wondering if you wouldn't mind telling us a bit about your husband's UK job hunt from the US in a new thread. Tips, tricks, whatever worked for him. For instance, did he find it a challenge to get employers to consider his candidacy despite applying form overseas? Were employers willing to do Skype interviews; did he fly over for in person interviews?


While that sounds like an awesome thread idea, our story wouldn't really apply. Mr Plain&Tall and I met online just as he was just starting work for a German company at their UK office. He noticed they had a job posting for what he was doing for their US office and then asked to be transferred to their US office to be closer to me. Then I moved in with him in 2012, we were engaged in 2013, the signed the official marriage license in December 2013 while planning a larger wedding with my family and some of his family and friends this past March.

Now that his H1B visa is expiring we're wanting to move to the UK so he's transferring back to their UK office so it was all done in the same company and he never had to do long distance interviews. 

I'm afraid we wouldn't have any advice to give aside from "get work here, then transfer".


----------



## Little2ya

Can someone please post the phone number that supposedly you can call for updates and information? Some have said they were charged to use it? (I'm ok with being charged) I would like to have it for reference if possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## Little2ya

Can someone please post the phone number in which some have called at Sheffield for updates and information? I've read that some have been charged in using it, however I am willing to accept that. I'd like to have it for reference if possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

Little2ya said:


> Can someone please post the phone number that supposedly you can call for updates and information? Some have said they were charged to use it? (I'm ok with being charged) I would like to have it for reference if possible.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm new and can't post links yet but ukvi-international.faq-help dot com is the website, and follow the prompts for your country and all that jazz. It costs £1.37 per minute to call. They'll ask for a credit card. We haven't called yet but Mr Plain&Tall is going to try it later on.


----------



## Little2ya

Thanks! If my fiancé who is in UK calls do you know if that's cheaper?


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

Little2ya said:


> Thanks! If my fiancé who is in UK calls do you know if that's cheaper?


Nope. It's £1.37 no matter what.


----------



## Pallykin

The paid number people can't answer any questions, at least they haven't been so far. They'll just tell you they're very busy and you need to be patient.


----------



## Little2ya

My patience is running out. I have good days and bad days. I can't wait to submit a story to CNN when this is all done.


----------



## lulu1509

*Congratulations*




dailynne said:


> Hi all, finally after the unbelievable wait which seemed like forever I received my fedex package and was successful in obtaining spouse visa...can't wait to see hubby. So excited. To everyone out there still waiting I know it hard but just keep praying and take it one day at a time...the wait will come to an end soon.
> 
> Here is our timeline for anyone wonder how long it took:
> 
> Country applying from: St. Lucia
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - Non Priority
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 16th/May/2014 Online
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 19th/May
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th/May
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Kingston VAC in Jamaica
> 
> Projected timeline given: 95% within 12wks and 100% within 24wks
> 
> Decision Made email received: 7th/July
> 
> Visa Shipped email received: 11th/July
> 
> Date your visa was received: 14th/July/2014


Congratulations. 

My husband has just submitted our documents on 11th August (application submitted on 25th July) to Castries Biometric clinic. I am a bit worried though as they did not give him much information when he submitted his documents, they did not tell him how long the documents will take to reach Jamaica, if he will receive an email when they arrive and I assumed he would receive an application tracking number but he did not. 

Can you help me with the above? Did you get a tracking number and how were you kept up to date with the progress?

Your help would be greatly appreciated. 

This is soooooooo stressful and it doesn't help that my husband and I do not know what to expect. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Britkpr

*An update on our journey!!*

Super excited (and anxious) to have received the 'decision made email'

Country of application: *Honduras*
Visa Type: *Husband - Settlement*
Visa completed online: *15 May 2014*
Biometrics taken in Panama: *4 June 2014*
Sent via Fedex: *10 June 2014*
Delivered in Bogota: *12 June 2014
*Office location processing visa: *Bogota, Colombia*
Email confirmation of docs received and application is being processed: *17 June 2014 (3 business days after fedex delivery)*
Current Processing times for Bogota Hub as at 16 June 2014: *Settlement visas 50 working days (10 weeks)*
Email that an officer is reviewing the application and a decision will be made shortly: *13 August 2014 (morning)*
Email that a decision has been taken and papers sent via Fedex: *13 August 2014 (afternoon) /41 working days from email that papers were received / 2 months +1 day after fedex delivery *

Visa received: ??? :fingerscrossed:





Britkpr said:


> Hello all, I am very grateful for all the info in this forum. Here's our timeline in case it helps anyone. We've only just started the journey
> 
> *Country of application:* Honduras
> *Visa Type:* Husband - Settlement
> *Visa completed online:* 15 May 2014
> *Biometrics taken in Panama:* 4 June 2014
> *Sent via Fedex:* 10 June 2014
> *Delivered in Bogota*: 12 June 2014
> *Office location processing visa:* Bogota, Colombia
> *Email confirmation of docs received and application is being processed: *17 June 2014 (3 business days after fedex delivery)
> *Current Processing times for Bogota Hub as at 16 June 2014: *Settlement visas 50 working days (10 weeks)
> *Visa email issued:* ???
> *Visa received:* ???


----------



## Ahmedope

Hello, 
I am making an appeal against my visa refusal. I paid the fees but I didn't deliver the supporting documentations yet. What is the deadline to deliver the papers?
Thanks,


----------



## Hertsfem

Ahmedope said:


> Hello,
> I am making an appeal against my visa refusal. I paid the fees but I didn't deliver the supporting documentations yet. What is the deadline to deliver the papers?
> Thanks,


Perhaps start a new thread and state why you were refused so you can be advised accordingly..


----------



## LoveByte

*Priority upgrade*

Country applying from: U.S.
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 29 June
Date biometrics taken: 14 July
Date documents were delivered according to FedEx: 16 July
Date documentation received and acknowledged by UK Border Agency office: 24 July
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks
Upgraded to priority: 01 August (Friday)
Priority confirmation email received: 04 August (Monday)
Upgraded timeline: none given
Date of decision email: 11 August (Monday)
Date your visa was received: 13 August

Just wanted to post my timeline because so many other people posted theirs and it was a tremendous help to me! Like many others, the return FedEx tracking number I was given did not work right away. However, it did work just two hours after I received the decision email so it probably just depends on when the package gets picked up. 

Hang in there all!


----------



## andrewnz

Pallykin said:


> Hi Trilly -
> 
> I'm wondering if you wouldn't mind telling us a bit about your husband's UK job hunt from the US in a new thread. Tips, tricks, whatever worked for him. For instance, did he find it a challenge to get employers to consider his candidacy despite applying form overseas? Were employers willing to do Skype interviews; did he fly over for in person interviews?
> 
> Our plan is for my UK citizen boyfriend to find a London-based position while still here in the US... In the meantime, we are still collecting original bank statements (four in hand, two to go.)
> 
> Thanks, and I hope your approval comes through soon!


Hi Pallykin

I manage to find a job in the UK, from NZ. I'm waiting for visas as we speak (for my de facto partner and 2 children).

I think it probably depends what you do for a living, but I have a fairly narrow speciality which in some ways made it quite hard. I work in telecommunications. I applied for probably 15 jobs or so, I got phone/skype interviews with about 4 of those. I think some of them just wrote me off because I wasn't on the ground. Others I wasn't so well suited to.

After a few months, and after a couple of rounds of interviews already, one of them asked me to come to London for a face to face interview. I had another opportunity brewing at the same time, so met with them as well, and also a bunch of other contacts/agents that I lined up in the few days that I had. All of a sudden, once I was on the ground, people were more responsive because they knew that I was serious.

So I went to London and both major interviews went well. I ended up with 2 offers, which was a pleasant surprise!

I think a lot of it depends on the type of work you do and the industry you are in. In some ways, my speciality counted against me, but when the right role came up, it meant that I was a strong candidate no matter where in the world I was located.

Good luck.


----------



## Pallykin

andrewnz said:


> Hi Pallykin
> 
> I manage to find a job in the UK, from NZ. I'm waiting for visas as we speak (for my de facto partner and 2 children).
> 
> I think it probably depends what you do for a living, but I have a fairly narrow speciality which in some ways made it quite hard. I work in telecommunications. I applied for probably 15 jobs or so, I got phone/skype interviews with about 4 of those. I think some of them just wrote me off because I wasn't on the ground. Others I wasn't so well suited to.
> 
> After a few months, and after a couple of rounds of interviews already, one of them asked me to come to London for a face to face interview. I had another opportunity brewing at the same time, so met with them as well, and also a bunch of other contacts/agents that I lined up in the few days that I had. All of a sudden, once I was on the ground, people were more responsive because they knew that I was serious.
> 
> So I went to London and both major interviews went well. I ended up with 2 offers, which was a pleasant surprise!
> 
> I think a lot of it depends on the type of work you do and the industry you are in. In some ways, my speciality counted against me, but when the right role came up, it meant that I was a strong candidate no matter where in the world I was located.
> 
> Good luck.


That's great information. thanks. What was the time frame from when you first started applying for jobs until you received the first offer?


----------



## andrewnz

I made my first application on 14 January, and I think I got a firm offer on 20 June. So 5 months for me, but I was being fairly picky about what I applied for. 

That said, the job I turned down actually interviewed me twice (by phone) in February, and then went very quiet for a few months, before asking me to come to London for a face to face interview. If they had made me an offer earlier, then it would have only taken a couple of months! As it was, their own delay meant they missed out  .

There was another woman on here - carlaarend was her name - whose partner got a job from NZ too. He was it IT I think, and did the whole thing by Skype I believe. For me, I think it was inevitable that I would have to go to London at some point. Expensive but necessary...


----------



## Pallykin

andrewnz said:


> For me, I think it was inevitable that I would have to go to London at some point. Expensive but necessary...


Yes, it's quite the journey from NZ. Only about 6-7 hour direct flight from Boston, so that is a plus.

I was able to chat with a Lee Hecht Harrison (outplacement) career counsellor based in London, and she told me they were placing people in new roles in 4-8 weeks. That's in comparison to 6-8+ months here in Boston. UK unemployment seems to be defined the same as the US, except it is a three (?) month rolling average so it is a trailing indicator. Here is is monthly.

They have been talking about the job market and unemployment on the BBC today, as new statistics were just released. They mentioned that people over 65 who are continuing to work and immigrants are increasing the pressure on the job market. But more people are employed in the UK than ever before. So the news is mostly good.

How did you find the salaries offered? Did you have to take a cut? Salaries seem lower than here based on what I can see, but then benefits are far better, as is job security. The government is watching to see if new hires are getting higher salaries as this is a leading indicator of a strengthening job market. Overall, salaries went up 0.6%, which was disappointing, as it is below the inflation rate.


----------



## andrewnz

The job market seemed fairly bouyant in my area (telco). The agents I spoke to said things were definitely better this year. Salaries compared to NZ are similar, perhaps marginally better, given the current exchange rate. Salary comparisons are highly variable across different sectors though. Wht are do you/your partner work in?


----------



## Pallykin

I am in Procurement (Purchasing), which has a shortage of low and mid level people (I'm mid-level), and he is in Research Operations, probably meaning he would end up working for the NHS, which I hear is competitive, and which I can see does not pay well.

How does the cost of living compare between where you live and where you're going?

Boston is very expensive, so there's not so much sticker shock.


----------



## andrewnz

Auckland is surprisingly expensive too. We've done quite a bit of research so we know what to expect. The worst items in the UK seem to be accommodation (anywhere near London), public transport, and car insurance, but many other things are on a par or actually cheaper than here, e.g. food, clothes.

I can imagine NHS won't pay well. Corporate jobs pay ok I think e.g. procurement... and indeed at the more senior levels can pay very well indeed. Are you moving to London or elsewhere in the UK? It's like two different countries...


----------



## Aphrodite_1

Little2ya said:


> My patience is running out. I have good days and bad days. I can't wait to submit a story to CNN when this is all done.


Just echoing everyone else. DO NOT CALL THAT ENQUIRY LINE! They are completely useless.


----------



## Pallykin

We're planning on moving to London. I did some neighbourhood looking... liked Gunnersbury, Chiswick. Trying for West London, but no higher than zone 3. I see flats that I like in the £1500-2000 pcm range. The goal is to *not* have a car, but to rely on pubic transport and things like Zip Car or rentals as needed.


----------



## Pannyann

Thursdays can sometimes bring decision made emails here's to hoping we see some today it's been a quiet few days 

Goodluck everyone


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Thursdays can sometimes bring decision made emails here's to hoping we see some today it's been a quiet few days
> 
> Goodluck everyone


I feel grumpier and grumpier about this every day, especially seeing no movement at all. 
21 weeks for me now, and my lease is expiring. I'd really like to at least be seeing some responses for other people, even if I'm not getting my own.

I'm drafting up my query letter and going to start speaking to some of my friends at British publications to see if they can put a word in for me. I really want to do an investigative piece on this. Its also a professional way to handle the spite I'm feeling towards UKVI ;]


----------



## belmonte

Hey Everyone! Good Morning from London

I just came back onto the forum to see how things were going - It seems like just yesterday I was biting my fingernails waiting for my visa decision to arrive. I've been in the UK for three months now, and I often look back at the whole visa application process as a nice memory shared between me and my husband. 

Just wanted to give you all some encouragement! Everything will be all right in the long run! If you've crossed all your T's and dotted all your I's then you should be all right  I know it seems stressful right now, but I promise that it'll all pay off once that visa is in your hands.


----------



## nyclon

lulu1509 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> My husband has just submitted our documents on 11th August (application submitted on 25th July) to Castries Biometric clinic. I am a bit worried though as they did not give him much information when he submitted his documents, they did not tell him how long the documents will take to reach Jamaica, if he will receive an email when they arrive and I assumed he would receive an application tracking number but he did not.
> 
> Can you help me with the above? Did you get a tracking number and how were you kept up to date with the progress?
> 
> Your help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> This is soooooooo stressful and it doesn't help that my husband and I do not know what to expect. Thanks in advance.


You do not get a tracking number and you can't track the progress of the application.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I feel grumpier and grumpier about this every day, especially seeing no movement at all.
> 21 weeks for me now, and my lease is expiring. I'd really like to at least be seeing some responses for other people, even if I'm not getting my own.
> 
> I'm drafting up my query letter and going to start speaking to some of my friends at British publications to see if they can put a word in for me. I really want to do an investigative piece on this. Its also a professional way to handle the spite I'm feeling towards UKVI ;]


all am thinking now is by end of September all should be over as it will be well over 6 months 

I really hope you hear soon


----------



## suziechew

hightensionwire said:


> I feel grumpier and grumpier about this every day, especially seeing no movement at all.
> 21 weeks for me now, and my lease is expiring. I'd really like to at least be seeing some responses for other people, even if I'm not getting my own.
> 
> I'm drafting up my query letter and going to start speaking to some of my friends at British publications to see if they can put a word in for me. I really want to do an investigative piece on this. Its also a professional way to handle the spite I'm feeling towards UKVI ;]


I dont blame you for being grumpy ,im feeling abit like that myself although im more than grumpy ,i'm at the teasy as a rattlesnake stage ,just had reply to our query yesterday and i just got the whole white wash email ,further enquiries ,blah blah blah ,processing times ,blah blah blah ,please can you give feedback !!! well bite my tongue and glue my fingers ill give them feedback ,im hellish .

Although i did gleem some information from the reply ,which should put the subject to bed...
Sheffield states that they take the processing time from when you take your biometrics ,not as ive been doing from when they recieved our packet .

In which case im at 56 working days ,or 11 weeks and 1 day ,being that they class 1 week as 5 working days .
yeah i feel alot better over that question cleared up !


----------



## waiting2go

I would be even more of a mess without hearing other people's experiences on this blog, so I thought I would post my timeline also. 

Type of Application: Spouse Settlement Visa from the US (non-priority)
Application submitted online: June 7, 2014
Biometrics appointment: June 13, 2014
Fedex'd application to the British Consulate in NY: June 16, 2014
Received application back from NY with instructions to mail to Sheffield:June 30, 2014
Fedex'd application to Sheffield: June 30, 2014
Application delivered to Sheffield (FedEx confirmation): July 2, 2014
Email receipt from Sheffield stating application had been received: July 16, 2014
Paid to upgrade application to priority status: August 5, 2014
Confirmation from Sheffield that my application had been moved to the priority line: August 11, 2014 (they could not give an approximate timeline)
Notice that a decision has been made: still waiting....

Is anyone else on a similar timeline? Have you heard anything?


----------



## Pallykin

waiting2go said:


> I would be even more of a mess without hearing other people's experiences on this blog, so I thought I would post my timeline also.
> 
> Type of Application: Spouse Settlement Visa from the US (non-priority)
> Application submitted online: June 7, 2014
> Biometrics appointment: June 13, 2014
> Fedex'd application to the British Consulate in NY: June 16, 2014
> Received application back from NY with instructions to mail to Sheffield:June 30, 2014
> Fedex'd application to Sheffield: June 30, 2014
> Application delivered to Sheffield (FedEx confirmation): July 2, 2014
> Email receipt from Sheffield stating application had been received: July 16, 2014
> Paid to upgrade application to priority status: August 5, 2014
> Confirmation from Sheffield that my application had been moved to the priority line: August 11, 2014 (they could not give an approximate timeline)
> Notice that a decision has been made: still waiting....
> 
> Is anyone else on a similar timeline? Have you heard anything?


Based on the recent experiences of others, you might have a couple to three weeks to go, or it could be sooner. If you had not upgraded to priority, you likely would have had to wait until mid-October.


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

Pannyann said:


> Thursdays can sometimes bring decision made emails here's to hoping we see some today it's been a quiet few days
> 
> Goodluck everyone


I have nothing in my email so far, and I'm still waiting for an email response from a week ago that they said would take 24 hours. We're supposed to fly three weeks from today!


----------



## bluesky2015

HI,

I received two emails this morning from Sheffield. One confirmation of my documents and the second one was for providing them the returned waybill although I did but I am not sure they are saying I have to provide them electronic one. 

My first question is, did any of you guys receive two emails at the same time. I thought it was too early for them to ask for a waybill as they have not processed my application yet and I am a bit concern now.

My second question is. How do I provide them with the returned waybill?

I would appreciate if someone could help me in this regard.

Thank you.


----------



## Colombia

waiting.stars said:


> HI,
> 
> I received two emails this morning from Sheffield. One confirmation of my documents and the second one was for providing them the returned waybill although I did but I am not sure they are saying I have to provide them electronic one.
> 
> My first question is, did any of you guys receive two emails at the same time. I thought it was too early for them to ask for a waybill as they have not processed my application yet and I am a bit concern now.
> 
> My second question is. How do I provide them with the returned waybill?
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could help me in this regard.
> 
> Thank you.


My documents arrived at Sheffield on June 18, 2014 and I received the two emails on June 21, 2014: confirmation and request for fedex account number. 

Provide them with the account number of which ever courier (DHL, Fedex, UPS) you used.


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

waiting.stars said:


> My second question is. How do I provide them with the returned waybill?.


We provided ours inside the original package. If you pop into a FedEx store, they can walk you through how to set up an account with them and how to email a return waybill to the processing center that you will pay for when your documents are sent and scanned by FedEx.


----------



## bluesky2015

TrillyPlain&Tall said:


> We provided ours inside the original package. If you pop into a FedEx store, they can walk you through how to set up an account with them and how to email a return waybill to the processing center that you will pay for when your documents are sent and scanned by FedEx.


Thank you so much for your kind replies. I created a Fedex account a while ago but did not use it when I mailed my documents, instead, I visited a Fedex office and filled the forms and include a returned waybill in my documents as well. 

I am going to try to use my online Fedex account and will see if I am will be able to do it myself, otherwise I have to leave my office for a while and visit the Fedex place. 

I am very nervous, now that I know that they have my documents in their hands..


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

waiting.stars said:


> I am very nervous, now that I know that they have my documents in their hands..


I'm sure it'll be fine. Hopefully your visa won't take as long as mine seem to be taking!


----------



## bluesky2015

TrillyPlain&Tall said:


> I'm sure it'll be fine. Hopefully your visa won't take as long as mine seem to be taking!


I am sure you will hear a good news as your application is straight forward. I was refused once so I am getting panic now as alot of my life plans depend on the outcome of my application. 

I wish you best of luck of you.


----------



## Colombia

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you so much for your kind replies. I created a Fedex account a while ago but did not use it when I mailed my documents, instead, I visited a Fedex office and filled the forms and include a returned waybill in my documents as well.
> 
> I am going to try to use my online Fedex account and will see if I am will be able to do it myself, otherwise I have to leave my office for a while and visit the Fedex place.
> 
> I am very nervous, now that I know that they have my documents in their hands..


I was also a bit nervous when I got that message in June 21, 2014. But I guess it does not mean anything because I have still not received the decision email. Even though I was refused visitor's visa in 2005, I think my application has taken very long especially when I paid for priority. They need the account number in order to bill you when they returned your documents. I created a return label when I sent my documents, but they still sent me that email requesting for my fedex account number.


----------



## bluesky2015

Colombia said:


> My documents arrived at Sheffield on June 18, 2014 and I received the two emails on June 21, 2014: confirmation and request for fedex account number.
> 
> Provide them with the account number of which ever courier (DHL, Fedex, UPS) you used.


Thank you Colombia. I just sent them an email with my Fedex account number. Did you get your visa yet?


----------



## VictoriaW

waiting2go said:


> I would be even more of a mess without hearing other people's experiences on this blog, so I thought I would post my timeline also.
> 
> Type of Application: Spouse Settlement Visa from the US (non-priority)
> Application submitted online: June 7, 2014
> Biometrics appointment: June 13, 2014
> Fedex'd application to the British Consulate in NY: June 16, 2014
> Received application back from NY with instructions to mail to Sheffield:June 30, 2014
> Fedex'd application to Sheffield: June 30, 2014
> Application delivered to Sheffield (FedEx confirmation): July 2, 2014
> Email receipt from Sheffield stating application had been received: July 16, 2014
> Paid to upgrade application to priority status: August 5, 2014
> Confirmation from Sheffield that my application had been moved to the priority line: August 11, 2014 (they could not give an approximate timeline)
> Notice that a decision has been made: still waiting....
> 
> Is anyone else on a similar timeline? Have you heard anything?


We paid for priority initially, so I assume we're ahead of you in the priority queue and we haven't heard anything:

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 13
Date biometrics taken: July 25
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 28
Email receipt from Sheffield stating application had been received and place in priority queue: July 29
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
Decision has been made email and FedEx tracking # given: waiting 
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## peuapeu

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you Colombia. I just sent them an email with my Fedex account number. Did you get your visa yet?


It has to be electronic. I went into my account on Fed ex website and created a return waybill. Then I attached the document into an e-mail back to them. You must include your reference number in the subject line. The do not accept hand written waybills.


----------



## peuapeu

Here is my current timeline. It's been a week since they received my additional documentation (my passport that was accidentally left at Fed Ex). No confirmation since then. I've sent two e-mails as well.

Online Application: July 24, 2014 Fiance-Priority
Biometrics: July 29, 2014
Packet mailed to fiance: July 29, 2014
Fiance Received Packet: July 31, 2014
* Had to wait for final bank statements for fiance.
Papers Received and Packet Mail to Sheffield: Aug 2, 2014
Sheffield Received: Aug 5, 2014
Additional Information requested: Aug 5, 2014
Additional information received by Sheffield (Fed Ex confirmation and signature by Booth): August 7, 2014
Decision Made Email: N/A
Visa Received by Mail: N/A


----------



## bluesky2015

peuapeu said:


> It has to be electronic. I went into my account on Fed ex website and created a return waybill. Then I attached the document into an e-mail back to them. You must include your reference number in the subject line. The do not accept hand written waybills.


I did not attach the electronic return bill with my email this time, I just provided them my account number. Do you think I should send them another email and attach the electronic waybill ? Thank you


----------



## Colombia

waiting.stars said:


> I did not attach the electronic return bill with my email this time, I just provided them my account number. Do you think I should send them another email and attach the electronic waybill ? Thank you


Just the account number is fine.


----------



## bluesky2015

Colombia said:


> Just the account number is fine.


Thank you Colombia. I appreciate it.


----------



## Colombia

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you Colombia. I just sent them an email with my Fedex account number. Did you get your visa yet?


I have not receive the decision email yet. I am on 8th week (41 working days).


----------



## peuapeu

I have heard other people mention that they did an electronic waybill but the tracking number for the one they sent was different than the one they received in the e-mail. I think they just use your account and charge it whatever way they send it


----------



## waiting2go

suziechew said:


> I dont blame you for being grumpy ,im feeling abit like that myself although im more than grumpy ,i'm at the teasy as a rattlesnake stage ,just had reply to our query yesterday and i just got the whole white wash email ,further enquiries ,blah blah blah ,processing times ,blah blah blah ,please can you give feedback !!! well bite my tongue and glue my fingers ill give them feedback ,im hellish .
> 
> Although i did gleem some information from the reply ,which should put the subject to bed...
> Sheffield states that they take the processing time from when you take your biometrics ,not as ive been doing from when they recieved our packet .
> 
> In which case im at 56 working days ,or 11 weeks and 1 day ,being that they class 1 week as 5 working days .
> yeah i feel alot better over that question cleared up !



Has anyone else heard or read that the time starts ticking with the date of the biometrics rather than the date of receipt acknowledged by the Sheffield office? When I received the confirmation email that my application had been upgraded to priority, they responded saying "Looking at your biometrics date, I hope that your application will be assessed as soon as possible but we are unable to give approximate working times." So maybe the biometric date is the main date they go by??


----------



## Pannyann

Sheffield why so quiet? Please get busy soon I am really missing my husband! 

Tomorrow is the last day of the week I hope we hear something.


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> I dont blame you for being grumpy ,im feeling abit like that myself although im more than grumpy ,i'm at the teasy as a rattlesnake stage ,just had reply to our query yesterday and i just got the whole white wash email ,further enquiries ,blah blah blah ,processing times ,blah blah blah ,please can you give feedback !!! well bite my tongue and glue my fingers ill give them feedback ,im hellish .
> 
> Although i did gleem some information from the reply ,which should put the subject to bed...
> Sheffield states that they take the processing time from when you take your biometrics ,not as ive been doing from when they recieved our packet .
> 
> In which case im at 56 working days ,or 11 weeks and 1 day ,being that they class 1 week as 5 working days .
> yeah i feel alot better over that question cleared up !



Hi suzie chew don't let them get to you soon your fiancé will be with you and your lovely wedding day will happen. You should hear so soon.


----------



## Paget38

Do they send your document evidence back to you and then the approval separate or will everything be together?


----------



## Pallykin

Paget38 said:


> Do they send your document evidence back to you and then the approval separate or will everything be together?


Everything is together in one package. The visa approval is in the form of a visa in your passport.


----------



## bluesky2015

Colombia said:


> I have not receive the decision email yet. I am on 8th week (41 working days).


I am sure you will hear from them soon  . That is alot of days with the priority service, but once you get your visa, you will forget all the pain and frustration of waiting...


----------



## Paget38

Pallykin said:


> Everything is together in one package. The visa approval is in the form of a visa in your passport.


Ok, well my partner has had documents and passport back with the visa page added to it but the email said a decision would be mailed separately?


----------



## Pallykin

Paget38 said:


> Ok, well my partner has had documents and passport back with the visa page added to it but the email said a decision would be mailed separately?


Are you possible referring to the decision *email*?


----------



## Paget38

Pallykin said:


> Are you possible referring to the decision *email*?


Yes the decision has been made email received Tuesday, today the parcel with docs and passport arrived and now should we be waiting for anything else? As from the email its sounds like there 2 separate mailings?


----------



## Pallykin

Paget38 said:


> Yes the decision has been made email received Tuesday, today the parcel with docs and passport arrived and now should we be waiting for anything else? As from the email its sounds like there 2 separate mailings?


Please repeat the email here... not really sure what you are referring to.


----------



## nyclon

Paget38 said:


> Ok, well my partner has had documents and passport back with the visa page added to it but the email said a decision would be mailed separately?


Your partner got their passport back with a vignette which is the visa attached to one of the pages. That's the decision. You got the visa. Don't overthink it.


----------



## Runningoutoftime

*Timeline EEA Family permit and five year residence*

Since this is essentially an ongoing process, I'm posting our complete timeline, picking up from my post in February.

---

Type of visa: EEA National Family Permit
Applied from: United States
Nationalities: U.S. (husband and wife), Netherlands (wife)
Projected timeline: 15 days
Actual Processing time: 19 days (23 including overnight shipping both ways)

Jan 20: Application submitted, first request to return documents ASAP
Jan 23: Biometrics taken, second request to return documents ASAP
Jan 27: Documents accepted at NYC UKBA office
Jan 28: Documents acknowledged at NYC UKBA office
Feb 4: Third request to return documents ASAP (had to be in the UK Feb 10 for work)
Feb 11: Fourth request to return documents ASAP
Feb 14: Received email notification that visa had been issued
Feb 17: Visa received

--

Type of visa: EEA2 Five Year Residence Permit
Applied from: United Kingdom
Nationalities: U.S. (husband and wife), Netherlands (wife)
Projected timeline: 6 months
Actual Processing time: ?
Projected timeline return passports: 10 days
Actual return time: ?

July 31: Application submitted
August 1: Application accepted at Home Office in Durham
August 1: First request to receive passports back (projected: 10 working days)
August 4: Confirmation of receipt sent by regular mail (arrived aug 6)
August 8: Second request to receive passports back (added their processing number from the letter)
August 11: Certificate of Application with permission to work in the UK sent by regular mail (arrived aug 13)

No hit on our return tracking number as of August 14, so the 10 working day deadline from our first request for passports to be returned has passed. Hoping to get them back next week, as my best friend is unexpectedly getting married in 8 days in The Netherlands, and my grandmother in the United States is unexpectedly on her deathbed and is expected to pass away some time in the next week or two. (unexpectedly bad timing to be without a passport)


----------



## Pannyann

Good morning have any March/April applicants heard anything lately? Nigerian applicants have any of you heard anything? 

Last day of the week and am hoping someone hears. Wishing us luck we all want to hear good news and be reunited with family.


----------



## Pannyann

Paget38 said:


> Ok, well my partner has had documents and passport back with the visa page added to it but the email said a decision would be mailed separately?


Congrats that's great news


----------



## Paget38

Thanks pallykin and nylon,

I guess we are over thinking it! Was just expecting some sort of letter to confirm not just the vignette as you called in nylon. 

Thanks again and now we can celebrate :cheer2:


----------



## ProudlyGemini

@pannyann, no news yet oh! Another week gone


----------



## meddyna

@Pannyann...no news yet...still the waiting game...its tiring.....


----------



## Pannyann

ProudlyGemini said:


> @pannyann, no news yet oh! Another week gone


It's very tiring next week is 20 weeks your right another week done


----------



## Pannyann

ProudlyGemini said:


> @pannyann, no news yet oh! Another week gone





meddyna said:


> @Pannyann...no news yet...still the waiting game...its tiring.....


Waiting goes on I'm tired of getting to Friday with no answer willing the weekend to go fast in the hope that next week I may be lucky and hear. I've only got 5 weeks left snd I've been waiting six full months


----------



## salix

Pannyann, so sorry for your long wait, it must seem endless by now.


----------



## Pannyann

salix said:


> Pannyann, so sorry for your long wait, it must seem endless by now.


Thanks it does seem like it's never going be my lucky day. There are 6 of us the write regularly on here that have been waiting well over 16 weeks. 

Maybe next week will bring good news


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

Update! We just got confirmation that our priority upgrade is in effect and my documents were moved to the priority queue, ahead of all non-priority visas. How long it will take to get processed, who knows, but we are in the fast pass lane now so hopefully not too much longer.


Location applying from: USA 
Type of visa: Settlement: Spouse settlement Office Processing Visa: Sheffield Online Application Submitted: June 5 Biometrics Completed: June 20 (had to wait for a supporting document to arrive via mail) 
Documents sent: June 25 (via Fedex, with tracking and receipt confirmation) 
Documents received in Sheffield: June 27 (signed for by someone called Steenson) 
Docs received by Sheffield: July 15 (email confirmation 2.5 week delay, contacted the FAQ via email and they said the 15th was the day my stuff got there, second request for update sent August 7 with no reply despite a 24hr expected timeline for an answer) 
Paid for priority upgrade: Aug 11, email sent to Visa Sheffield with URGENT in subject line. Second email sent from my email instead of Mr. Plain&Tall's email on Aug 13 requesting confirmation of receipt. 
Email confirming we've been moved to the priority queue: *August 15! * Just got my this morning saying it has been moved to the priority queue. 
Waiting Decision made email: Still waiting


----------



## waiting2go

I have an update! I received an email this morning that a decision was made on August 12 and is awaiting dispatch! Now I'm so incredibly nervous. Do you think that it's a positive sign that there is so much time between the application being processed and the paperwork being dispatched? Could that mean the visa is being put into my passport? I'm so nervous over this. 

Good luck to all who are still waiting. This is such a stressful process. 




Type of Application: Spouse Settlement Visa from the US (non-priority)
Application submitted online: June 7, 2014
Biometrics appointment: June 13, 2014
Fedex'd application to the British Consulate in NY: June 16, 2014
Received application back from NY with instructions to mail to Sheffield:June 30, 2014
Fedex'd application to Sheffield: June 30, 2014
Application delivered to Sheffield (FedEx confirmation): July 2, 2014
Email receipt from Sheffield stating application had been received: July 16, 2014
Paid to upgrade application to priority status: August 5, 2014
Confirmation from Sheffield that my application had been moved to the priority line: August 11, 2014 (they could not give an approximate timeline)
Notice that a decision has been made: Email received on August 15 that states a decision was made on August 12 and is awaiting dispatch.
Visa received in the mail: Anxiously awaiting....


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

waiting2go said:


> I have an update! I received an email this morning that a decision was made on August 12 and is awaiting dispatch!


Congratulations! I'm sure your visa application was approved and that you have nothing to worry about. Good luck!


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Thanks it does seem like it's never going be my lucky day. There are 6 of us the write regularly on here that have been waiting well over 16 weeks.
> 
> Maybe next week will bring good news


This is possibly one of the most obnoxious things I've ever dealt with in my life. Next week is 22 weeks for me. Wouldn't be surprised if I tipped over the 24. I don't think they're actually adhering to the processing timeline right now, which is why they don't have it available. Theresa May keeps information back that is critical of her policies and the changes she's instituted in the UKBA and the UKVI. Last I heard I was in the queue for the ECO, but I'm sure that there are plenty of priority applications ahead of mine. 
It doesn't seem like many people on here got responses at all this week, which makes it seem more gloomy. I at least like to see some movement, even if its not my own application running through.


----------



## jaclyn

Pannyann said:


> Good morning have any March/April applicants heard anything lately? Nigerian applicants have any of you heard anything?
> 
> Last day of the week and am hoping someone hears. Wishing us luck we all want to hear good news and be reunited with family.


Nothing for me yet. I applied late April from Canada. Boy, this is not a fun experience is it? Supposed to begin a teaching position in September but it's not looking good. Good luck to you and everyone else who has been waiting since April.


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

Update to my update! I just had an email from Sheffield asking for an employment confirmation letter from my husband's company along with bank statements showing six months of deposits (we had sent pay slips instead of bank statements, oops!). We emailed the documents they asked for within half an hour of their request for them.

I'm just excited someone has looked at our paperwork now!


----------



## jaclyn

It also sucks being from a country that doesn't allow you to upgrade to priority or else I would have done that months ago. It seems the Canadians and the Nigerians get the short end of the stick in that matter. Oh well, keeping positive for you all! We will get there!!!


----------



## Tmw

I know there is not much sense in all this, but I don't understand why some people who have applied for the same visa ( spouse from USA) who upgraded to priority after our priority application arrived, are getting a decision, when we haven't? 
Very happy for them, but it's curious - does upgrading after sending your paperwork put you higher in the queue than other priority apps already in ?


----------



## Lilienmeer

Tmw said:


> I know there is not much sense in all this, but I don't understand why some people who have applied for the same visa ( spouse from USA) who upgraded to priority after our priority application arrived, are getting a decision, when we haven't?
> Very happy for them, but it's curious - does upgrading after sending your paperwork put you higher in the queue than other priority apps already in ?


No. We applied (from date of documents arriving) on 24th April, upgraded on 7th July, and have heard nothing. We're both childless, have been continually employed in extremely well-paid jobs and have no criminal records. In fact, we're not even sure based on the little communication we've received that our application has been looked at at all.

The process has taken so long that I even physically went to Sheffield before a night shift to hand in notice of changes in my employment details and income - it's taken so long that have moved posts. So now, in addition to having my partner's passport and rendering him unable to travel, they also have my medical license right at the start of a new job and before applications to further training, when I need it most for evidence.

There is evidently no rhyme nor reason as to how and when these applications are processed. I've been trying to think nice thoughts about this process and give them the benefit of the doubt, but - especially after some disturbing insight from friends who've worked in this sector - all I can see here is utter and completely inexcusable incompetence. This kind of customer service, at these fees, would not be tolerated in most other areas of life.

/rant most definitely not over and merely paused... for now


----------



## VictoriaW

Tmw said:


> I know there is not much sense in all this, but I don't understand why some people who have applied for the same visa ( spouse from USA) who upgraded to priority after our priority application arrived, are getting a decision, when we haven't?
> Very happy for them, but it's curious - does upgrading after sending your paperwork put you higher in the queue than other priority apps already in ?


I've been having this exact same thought. It doesn't make any sense to me, I would have thought it would have put them bottom of the priority pile 

When did they receive your application?


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

Tmw said:


> Very happy for them, but it's curious - does upgrading after sending your paperwork put you higher in the queue than other priority apps already in ?


I honestly don't know if that makes a difference or not. We have been worried that since we upgraded so late we weren't going to be getting a visa in time. We were actually told by the company in Bangalor that answers the form emails (HGS UK is the company it's contracted out to) that upgrading after sending in our documents wasn't possible (but we took a gamble and did it anyway). 

It might have more to do with your specific circumstances than anything.


----------



## Tmw

TrillyPlain&Tall said:


> It might have more to do with your specific circumstances than anything.


Yes, I understand that all cases are different, but ours is a Cat A, well in excess of the financial requirement, long term employment history. 
I own my own home, 5 year history of relationship and now marriage. 

All very odd. Would be good to understand how the workflow, well, flows!


----------



## Tmw

VictoriaW said:


> I've been having this exact same thought. It doesn't make any sense to me, I would have thought it would have put them bottom of the priority pile
> 
> When did they receive your application?


Received July 28, email confirmation on July 29 th.


----------



## VictoriaW

TrillyPlain&Tall said:


> It might have more to do with your specific circumstances than anything.


I don't think so, I think they're just cherry picking applications without any logic or reason.

Like Lilienmeer said my husband and I are both in well paid jobs and I earn well over the requirement, he's not had any previous visa refusals and we had plenty of accommodation and relationship evidence. I thought our application would be really straight forward but I don't think it's even been looked at yet


----------



## Lilienmeer

VictoriaW said:


> I've been having this exact same thought. It doesn't make any sense to me, I would have thought it would have put them bottom of the priority pile
> 
> When did they receive your application?


24th April, from the US.

I would think - or like to think - or perhaps imagine with a great pinch of wishful delusion - that upgrading to priority puts an applicant on the same footing as anyone else who initially applied as a priority, and that their application would be put into the priority queue based on the date on which they actually upgraded. It would make no sense to just shove them to the front of the pile and giving an added advantage, but nor does it make any sense to put them at the back of a priority pile when they've paid the exact same fee. 

This kind of approach would require a measure of organisation and, crucially, logic. Two qualities I most definitely no longer associate with this process.

Second attempt at wedding/honeymoon just over three weeks away, after first attempt was cancelled...


----------



## VictoriaW

Tmw said:


> Received July 28, email confirmation on July 29 th.


Exactly the same dates as my husband's!! 

Hope we hear soon


----------



## Little2ya

I got the email that my priorty upgrade has been received and my application was moved to front of line. Let's see....


----------



## Tmw

Lilienmeer said:


> No. We applied (from date of documents arriving) on 24th April, upgraded on 7th July, and have heard nothing. We're both childless, have been continually employed in extremely well-paid jobs and have no criminal records. In fact, we're not even sure based on the little communication we've received that our application has been looked at at all.
> 
> The process has taken so long that I even physically went to Sheffield before a night shift to hand in notice of changes in my employment details and income - it's taken so long that have moved posts. So now, in addition to having my partner's passport and rendering him unable to travel, they also have my medical license right at the start of a new job and before applications to further training, when I need it most for evidence.


That is shocking.


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

My email confirmation of priority upgrade said that it was put ahead of all non-priority applications, but didn't mention anything about jumping ahead in the priority line. I wish I knew how they were handling the cases because it honestly doesn't seem like they're doing it on a first come, first serve basis. 

We're on the same footing as a bunch of you. Clean records, solid employment, well above the minimum financial requirement. Who the heck knows at this point.


----------



## Hertsfem

Sheffield sound rather like the Durham passport office


----------



## hightensionwire

VictoriaW said:


> I've been having this exact same thought. It doesn't make any sense to me, I would have thought it would have put them bottom of the priority pile
> 
> When did they receive your application?


I don't think they go at the bottom of the priority pile. I've seen people on here upgrade to priority and receive a response within a few days to a few weeks. It all depends, really.


----------



## peuapeu

What I have learned is that there is no rhyme or reason to how they process the visas. I've been reading this for a while and I see no pattern for processing. :/


----------



## VictoriaW

hightensionwire said:


> I don't think they go at the bottom of the priority pile. I've seen people on here upgrade to priority and receive a response within a few days to a few weeks. It all depends, really.


Sheffield defies all logical sense basically...


----------



## hightensionwire

TrillyPlain&Tall said:


> My email confirmation of priority upgrade said that it was put ahead of all non-priority applications, but didn't mention anything about jumping ahead in the priority line. I wish I knew how they were handling the cases because it honestly doesn't seem like they're doing it on a first come, first serve basis.
> 
> We're on the same footing as a bunch of you. Clean records, solid employment, well above the minimum financial requirement. Who the heck knows at this point.


There's no way they're actually doing it on a first come first serve basis, or even proof of relationship. Seems almost like they're just pulling numbers out of a hat at this point.
My application was submitted 22 weeks ago, my fiance and I have been together since 2008, and he's been at his job for years. He just got close to a £1000 raise right after submission too...
Maybe they just don't like me because I checked the box that said I've worked for the media


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

hightensionwire said:


> There's no way they're actually doing it on a first come first serve basis, or even proof of relationship. Seems almost like they're just pulling numbers out of a hat at this point.


I agree. It seems like they adhere to the Lucy Ricardo form of taking care of paperwork -- Toss it all in the air and what lands face up are the ones they do first!


----------



## Pallykin

Hertsfem said:


> Sheffield sound rather like the Durham passport office


It's probably the same people...


----------



## Lilienmeer

Every time I pass through Sheffield now (have been there four times in the past year, mostly after the application was made, for courses etc excluding the last trip, which was a trip up from London and back a couple of hours later to submit more documents), all I can think is AAAAH SO CLOSE TO EVERYONE'S FUTURES

Also closest have been to other half in six months -_-

On good days we take great and not very guilty pleasure in awesome fantasies to ninja a visa out of there while I'm passing through >_> :boxing:

Perhaps it can be offered as a consolatory service to all those in a similar predicament :cool2:


----------



## waiting2go

Tmw said:


> I know there is not much sense in all this, but I don't understand why some people who have applied for the same visa ( spouse from USA) who upgraded to priority after our priority application arrived, are getting a decision, when we haven't?
> Very happy for them, but it's curious - does upgrading after sending your paperwork put you higher in the queue than other priority apps already in ?




After reading so many experiences on here, I think the biometric date might be a big player rather than just when the application was received or prioritized in Sheffield. Hope you hear something soon!


----------



## hightensionwire

Lilienmeer said:


> Every time I pass through Sheffield now (have been there four times in the past year, mostly after the application was made, for courses etc excluding the last trip, which was a trip up from London and back a couple of hours later to submit more documents), all I can think is AAAAH SO CLOSE TO EVERYONE'S FUTURES
> 
> Also closest have been to other half in six months -_-
> 
> On good days we take great and not very guilty pleasure in awesome fantasies to ninja a visa out of there while I'm passing through >_> :boxing:
> 
> Perhaps it can be offered as a consolatory service :cool2:


Do you take the trip from London by train or by car? I think my fiance's tempted to go over there, but he'd have to take the train.


----------



## Annie212

My timeline so far. I have to say that the Application Centre in Oakland California was one of the best government experiences I have ever had. They were so nice and pleasant. From the guard who greeted me to the kind and gracious lady who took my fingerprints and picture. I was in and out in 11 minutes. 

Now .. I join the waiting game with all of you. Will update when (if) I hear from Sheffield. We purchased Fedex International Priority to have it there by Monday. 


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement / Priority Visa Service purchased on August 9, 2014 (Saturday) from VFS Global
Date application submitted: August 9, 2014 ( Saturday) Online or In Person: Online
Date biometrics taken: August 13, 2014 (Wednesday) - Oakland California Office
Date Package Mailed to UKBA: August 14, 2014 (Friday)- Fedex International Priority - scheduled to arrive by Noon at Sheffield on August 18, 2014 (Monday)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: (TBA)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: (TBA)
Date your visa was received: (TBA)


----------



## Hertsfem

Pallykin said:


> It's probably the same people...


Probably is! however I cannot believe how efficient, helpful and professional Pretoria visa office was compared to the incompetent bunch in Durham


----------



## Lilienmeer

hightensionwire said:


> Do you take the trip from London by train or by car? I think my fiance's tempted to go over there, but he'd have to take the train.


I go by train. It would take a lot longer by car, and I typically need to get back the same day/the following day in time for some sleep before a 12 hour shift.

I warn you - it's a completely useless experience unless you actually need to hand something in. The reception receives internal applicants, by appointment only; the pleasant lady who I dealt with had not the faintest clue about external applications and had to make a trip into an elusive upstairs land where they did deal with them in order to find out what she had to do with my documents.

Naturally, being in a different department, she didn't have any information to offer on the application itself, which is exactly what I expected. There is no physical base where the people actually dealing with these external applications receive people with queries, either - also as expected. The only reason I went up there was to avoid the added delay of things being posted and misdirected - though there's still a distinct risk of the latter happening regardless. 

Every so often I have a nightmare that the extra documents I handed in haven't yet joined the original set, with visions of the accompanying cover letter that she left loose on top of (rather than inside) the packet sitting near a fan by an open window, sprouting wings and taking flight...


----------



## hightensionwire

Places like Sheffield that run on bureaucracy are my idea of hell on earth.


----------



## Pallykin

Is it possible that applications are processed by different teams based on financial category? Or something else? There have been a handful of people just recently who's applications were processed in a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Lilienmeer

waiting2go said:


> After reading so many experiences on here, I think the biometric date might be a big player rather than just when the application was received or prioritized in Sheffield. Hope you hear something soon!


His biometric data was completed 5 working days before the application was received by Sheffield. I've been erring on the side of caution and counting from the date the application was received rather than the date biometric were completed, but if they do go by the latter, all it implies to me is that the process has taken even longer. I don't know what relevance the completion of biometric data would have on overall duration of processing time, though, if any.

Regardless, there are still people here who have had a much faster biometric data to decision time overall, despite applying significantly later than others.


----------



## rinny

Finally got my visa just shy of 6 six weeks since switching to priorty :cheer2:


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> This is possibly one of the most obnoxious things I've ever dealt with in my life. Next week is 22 weeks for me. Wouldn't be surprised if I tipped over the 24. I don't think they're actually adhering to the processing timeline right now, which is why they don't have it available. Theresa May keeps information back that is critical of her policies and the changes she's instituted in the UKBA and the UKVI. Last I heard I was in the queue for the ECO, but I'm sure that there are plenty of priority applications ahead of mine.
> It doesn't seem like many people on here got responses at all this week, which makes it seem more gloomy. I at least like to see some movement, even if its not my own application running through.


I completely agree its been so quiet next week is a full week then the following week it's bank holiday Monday so a short week for the end of the month. I really want someone to hear soon I'm right behind you timewise.


----------



## Pannyann

jaclyn said:


> Nothing for me yet. I applied late April from Canada. Boy, this is not a fun experience is it? Supposed to begin a teaching position in September but it's not looking good. Good luck to you and everyone else who has been waiting since April.


The wait is so long hopefully next week we may hear. 

Have you wrote and said you've got a teacing job starting soon?


----------



## Pannyann

jaclyn said:


> It also sucks being from a country that doesn't allow you to upgrade to priority or else I would have done that months ago. It seems the Canadians and the Nigerians get the short end of the stick in that matter. Oh well, keeping positive for you all! We will get there!!!


If priority was available it would have been done for sure. I wasn't aware Canada didn't have it. 

We just got to stay strong and hope we hear soon


----------



## Pallykin

Pannyann said:


> If priority was available it would have been done for sure. I wasn't aware Canada didn't have it.
> 
> We just got to stay strong and hope we hear soon


Canada has priority


----------



## Pannyann

rinny said:


> Finally got my visa just shy of 6 six weeks since switching to priorty :cheer2:


Congratulations I'm happy for you


----------



## Pannyann

The week ends and I'm looking towards next week. I gave up long ago trying to work out how Sheffield works. I think Joppa once said as did Nyclon that there are so many factors that can cause one application to be faster than another. I hope we all have a nice weekend and I hope and pray we all get some answers soon so that we are reunited with our loved ones and start making all our plans come together. 

Good luck everyone and wish you all a nice weekend.


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> The week ends and I'm looking towards next week. I gave up long ago trying to work out how Sheffield works. I think Joppa once said as did Nyclon that there are so many factors that can cause one application to be faster than another. I hope we all have a nice weekend and I hope and pray we all get some answers soon so that we are reunited with our loved ones and start making all our plans come together.
> 
> Good luck everyone and wish you all a nice weekend.


I used to think that they favored people that made more money, but that doesn't seem to always be the case. Its so hard to know what actually makes an application move more quickly. I feel like its just the luck of the draw and how quickly your particular ECO operates.


----------



## bluesky2015

Pallykin said:


> Is it possible that applications are processed by different teams based on financial category? Or something else? There have been a handful of people just recently who's applications were processed in a couple of weeks or so.


I wish it was the case, the process would have been much faster than it is right now..


----------



## jaclyn

Pannyann said:


> The wait is so long hopefully next week we may hear.
> 
> Have you wrote and said you've got a teacing job starting soon?


Four times haha. I always get the same generic response. Crossing my fingers for us all!


----------



## jaclyn

Pallykin said:


> Canada has priority


Only if you select it initially. Not possible to upgrade to priority after the fact.

And when they tell you initially that processing times are 10-15 business days, you really don't think you need to pay the extra $500 to have it processed faster. Wish I would have checked out this forum first.


----------



## rinny

Pannyann said:


> Congratulations I'm happy for you


I hope you get some good news in the upcoming days :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hightensionwire

jaclyn said:


> Four times haha. I always get the same generic response. Crossing my fingers for us all!


How long ago did you email?
It took them three weeks to respond to me.


----------



## prairierose

*Settlement Visa Received*

Timeline:
Online non-priority settlement fiancé application completed: April 2, 2014
Biometrics completed: April 7, 2014
Sheffield acknowledged receipt of application, biometrics and supporting documents: April 15, 2014
Upgraded to priority: July 23, 2014
Decision email received from Sheffield: August 13, 2014
Visa received: August 15, 2014


----------



## suziechew

waiting2go said:


> After reading so many experiences on here, I think the biometric date might be a big player rather than just when the application was received or prioritized in Sheffield. Hope you hear something soon!


 From: [email protected]
> To: XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Subject: ContactID#XXXXXX#
> Date: Thu, 14 Aug 2014 06:34:10 +0100
>
> Dear XXXXXX XXXXXXXX
>
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
>
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (XXXXXXXXX and date of birth
> XXXXXXX ) and found that a decision on your application has been
> delayed whilst further enquiries are being conducted. Your visa application
> centre or the entry clearance officer will contact you once a decision has
> been made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your application.
>
> Though we try our best to complete the visa application process in 15
> working days, each application is subject to an individual assessment and
> processing times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient and
> wait for the processing to be completed. You can check how long you'll have
> to wait for a decision on your visa application in your country (if you
> applied from outside the UK) by entering your details at the following
> link: https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times. Please note that the actual
> processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.
>
> We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
> will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
> 6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
> and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
> date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
> Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days.
>
> For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
> refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
> appropriate country, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete
> as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.
>
> Kind regards,
>
> XXXXXXXX XXXXXXX
>
> UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service
>
> We would like you to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the
> service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for
> improvements. https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/KW2PKWF
>
> Thank you in advance for your time.

This is the standard response i get from Sheffield ,i have highlighted the piece where it gives the processing times and that time is taken from when you do your biometrics ,and not as i thought from when you recieve the emails confirming reciept of documents .
So as i said yesterday im at 11 weeks and 2 days ,on their timescale . Priority !!


----------



## Joppa

Don't attach a lot of credence on service level standard. As things stand, it's meaningless. What is far more significant is the actual timeline people have been reporting.


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> From: [email protected]
> > To: XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> > Subject: ContactID#XXXXXX#
> > Date: Thu, 14 Aug 2014 06:34:10 +0100
> >
> > Dear XXXXXX XXXXXXXX
> >
> > Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> > Service.
> >
> > We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> > visa application. I have tracked the status (XXXXXXXXX and date of birth
> > XXXXXXX ) and found that a decision on your application has been
> > delayed whilst further enquiries are being conducted. Your visa application
> > centre or the entry clearance officer will contact you once a decision has
> > been made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your application.
> >
> > Though we try our best to complete the visa application process in 15
> > working days, each application is subject to an individual assessment and
> > processing times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient and
> > wait for the processing to be completed. You can check how long you'll have
> > to wait for a decision on your visa application in your country (if you
> > applied from outside the UK) by entering your details at the following
> > link: https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times. Please note that the actual
> > processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.
> >
> > We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
> > will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
> > 6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
> > and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
> > date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
> > Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days.
> >
> > For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
> > refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
> > appropriate country, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete
> > as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.
> >
> > Kind regards,
> >
> > XXXXXXXX XXXXXXX
> >
> > UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service
> >
> > We would like you to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the
> > service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for
> > improvements. https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/KW2PKWF
> >
> > Thank you in advance for your time.
> 
> This is the standard response i get from Sheffield ,i have highlighted the piece where it gives the processing times and that time is taken from when you do your biometrics ,and not as i thought from when you recieve the emails confirming reciept of documents .
> So as i said yesterday im at 11 weeks and 2 days ,on their timescale . Priority !!


Stay positive you may hear soon like Joppa stated below the time scales are all over the place. You have waited long since your priority went in.


----------



## Pannyann

prairierose said:


> Timeline:
> Online non-priority settlement fiancé application completed: April 2, 2014
> Biometrics completed: April 7, 2014
> Sheffield acknowledged receipt of application, biometrics and supporting documents: April 15, 2014
> Upgraded to priority: July 23, 2014
> Decision email received from Sheffield: August 13, 2014
> Visa received: August 15, 2014


Congratulations


----------



## Pannyann

rinny said:


> I hope you get some good news in the upcoming days :fingerscrossed:


Thank you


----------



## Pannyann

jaclyn said:


> Four times haha. I always get the same generic response. Crossing my fingers for us all!


Yes hopefully will all hear soon


----------



## moe07

hello evryone . i applied for settelment visa i been waiting 3 monthes and few days. usaly when i chek in Teleperformance site it say 
AWAITING FOR TRANSFER TO UK VISA AND IMMIGRATION FOR DECISION.
but when i cheked today it changed now it say ;Information has been sent to UK Visas & Immigration and is being processed for a final decision. is that means im going to hear soon ? this week maybe ? any ideas
thanks .. help plzz


----------



## RMBUSUK

*My timeline so far*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Application submitted (online): July 21st 2014
Biometrics taken: July 24th 2014
Documents delivered according to FedEx: August 8, 2014
Email confirmation of documentation received by UK Border Agency office: 
Projected timeline given:
Upgraded to priority: 
Priority confirmation email received: 
Upgraded timeline: 
Date of decision email: 
Date your visa was received:


----------



## vicki33

Has anyone had any experience applying from the UAE (Dubai)? Wondering what the processing times are like, we have been told 3-4 weeks.

Also can I ask about accommodation, I have my own property but it is rented out so we will be staying at my parents until we rent somewhere. What do I need to provide re parents house?

Thanks in advance,
Vicki.


----------



## suziechew

Pannyann said:


> Stay positive you may hear soon like Joppa stated below the time scales are all over the place. You have waited long since your priority went in.


We both need to stay positive ,its hard ,as im sure you will agree ,the whole thing is a rollar coster as far as emotions are concerned .
Im looking at it as in this is but a small moment in what i hope will be a life time .


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> We both need to stay positive ,its hard ,as im sure you will agree ,the whole thing is a rollar coster as far as emotions are concerned .
> Im looking at it as in this is but a small moment in what i hope will be a life time .


Yes I agree emotional highs n lows. I keep thinking one day I will look back at this experience and laugh with hubby that these 20 weeks seemed to go on for ever.


----------



## Ob111

Hello Everyone... Got into London today... The immigration officer did not ask me any question, just stamped the thing.. Don't know if its cause i went through the queue for British Passport Holders.(They let me cause i travelled with my British Kids and my British husband)... Was super easy.. Just glad am back home... Im praying for everyone still waiting.. Hopefully soon you will all hear good news..


----------



## zero7

My timeline so far
Country applying from: Malawi
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife
Office Processing VISA: Pretoria
Application submitted (online):11/07/2014
Biometrics taken: 11/07/2014
Documents delivered:15/07/2014
Email confirmation of documentation received by UK Border Agency office: 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date of decision email: 
Date your visa was received:


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zaeedh

vicki33 said:


> Has anyone had any experience applying from the UAE (Dubai)? Wondering what the processing times are like, we have been told 3-4 weeks.


When are you planning on applying? I've been told 3-4 weeks too, I'm going to be applying first week of November. I'm going to use priority service so i hope i hear sooner than 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Little2ya

That was going to be a question in the future. If I am in the UK with my visa and my soon to be hubby who is a UK citizen. When we travel abroad. Do we have to seperate at customs? Or can we go together? In the UK or US?


----------



## nyclon

It's always best to ask the attendant in the immigration hall whether in the US or the UK.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Hello Everyone... Got into London today... The immigration officer did not ask me any question, just stamped the thing.. Don't know if its cause i went through the queue for British Passport Holders.(They let me cause i travelled with my British Kids and my British husband)... Was super easy.. Just glad am back home... Im praying for everyone still waiting.. Hopefully soon you will all hear good news..


Welcome home oby that's great news to know your back in UK


----------



## andrewnz

So I got an email today... I think this is it??!

"Your visa will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 days depending on which country you applied from or will be couriered back to you only if you have availed of this service."

Got the same email three times with different reference numbers.

Applying for de facto + 2 child visas from NZ. (priority service) 

Timeline to date...
Applied online: 7 August
Biometric appointment: 11 August
Docs sent to Auckland address: 11 August
Email received: 18 August

Will be waiting until we actually have the passports back before we pop a cork


----------



## keemnal

Has visa processing slowed down because of the overturned appeal re: the financial requirement?

The financial (minimum income) requirement for partner visas - Commons Library Standard Note - UK Parliament

"It is possible that a further appeal will be made to the Supreme Court. In the meantime, the minimum income requirement remains in force. UK Visas and Immigration are resuming consideration of applications that had been put on hold pending the outcome of the Court of Appeal case."


----------



## Pannyann

Good morning wishing everyone good luck and here's to hoping that we get some more decision made emails this week.


----------



## Little2ya

Bring it Sheffield!! About how long after priorty upgrades are people hearing about decisions?


----------



## GeorgeAdelaide

Good luck to everyone this week - crossing my fingers for everyone who has been waiting so long!

I will hopefully be posting my timeline soon - we applied online last week and partner will be submitting all documents to VFS Sydney tomorrow afternoon. I've never been so on edge in my entire life!


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## hightensionwire

Little2ya said:


> Bring it Sheffield!! About how long after priorty upgrades are people hearing about decisions?


Its really dependent on your application and whether or not they've even seen your priority upgrade. It took them three weeks to answer my last email.
There are so many factors that affect processing time, its impossible to account for them all. Some people have them within days, for some people it takes weeks.


----------



## Freetofly

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Fiance/Settlement 
Date Application Submitted: 22 May 2014 
Date biometrics taken: May 26 2014
Date documents sent May 28th--sent back to me June 10 (Sent to New York, since it specified that on the application, but I was wrong)
Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 10 June 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS delivered 11 June 2014.
E-mail confirmation 12 June 2014
Upgraded to Priority: July 20th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Within 12 weeks
Email: Decision has been made -- 18 August 
Date your visa was received: Not yet

We know that we will be refused, since we apply in the wrong category, not realizing it until last week. 
Big difference in ESA to DLA even though they are both similar ‘disability’. 
Unfortunately I took the advice of an “immigration expert”, that didn’t know the difference between ESA and DLA. Really wished I had found this excellent forum beforehand. 

Will update on the decision in a couple of days and will keep moving forward on this journey.


----------



## Annie212

Updated: 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement / Priority Visa Service purchased on August 9, 2014 (Saturday) from VFS Global
Date application submitted: August 9, 2014 ( Saturday) Online or In Person: Online
Date biometrics taken: August 13, 2014 (Wednesday) - Oakland California Office
Date Package Mailed to UKBA: August 14, 2014 (Thursday eve)- Fedex International Priority - scheduled to arrive by Noon at Sheffield on August 18, 2014 (Monday)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 18, 2014 @ 9:30 AM UK time / confirm Fedex
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Email rec'd from Sheffield @ 3 PM UK time August 18, 2014 - automated confirm they got the application, acknowledged the priority status and is being processed. 
Projected timeline given: None given. 

Date your visa was received: (TBA)


----------



## WaitinginNor

Just wanted to add out timeline now we FINALLY have a visa!
Online app: April 1
Sent documents: April 11
Documented received Sheffield : April 29
Upgraded to priority: July 7
Request for further evidence: August 11
Decision made email: August 15
Visa arrived: August 18

Phew! What a stressful few months! I'm wishing everyone good luck and I hope you have speedier processing than we did!


----------



## Pannyann

WaitinginNor said:


> Just wanted to add out timeline now we FINALLY have a visa!
> Online app: April 1
> Sent documents: April 11
> Documented received Sheffield : April 29
> Upgraded to priority: July 7
> Request for further evidence: August 11
> Decision made email: August 15
> Visa arrived: August 18
> 
> Phew! What a stressful few months! I'm wishing everyone good luck and I hope you have speedier processing than we did!


Congrats that's great news


----------



## jafferali

Country applying from: Singapore
Country of Origin : India
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General - Dependent Visa
Date application submitted: July 27, 2014 Online or In Person: Online
Date biometrics taken: August 08, 2014 (Friday) - VFS Global office in Singapore and submitted document on the same day in personal
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Phillipines
Email Received:Waiting
Visa approved: Waiting


----------



## jafferali

Anyone applied from Singapore. Could you please let me know the processing time when we apply from Singapore for Tier 2 Dependent Visa?


----------



## Pannyann

Another quiet day from Sheffield hit my 20 weeks tomorrow. Really hope the March and April applicants hear soon. The wait goes on..


----------



## Pastaboy52

My timeline is as follows:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement/Spouse - Priority
Date application submitted online: 26/5/2014
Date biometrics taken: 29/5/2014
Date documents sent via FedEx International: 3/6/2014
Date UKBA e-mail confirmation documents received: 5/6/2014
Visa Centre processing application: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 95+% completed within twelve weeks
Date additional documentation requested: 25/6/2014
E-mail: Decision has been made: 6/8/2014
Date visa received: 8/8/2014
Total time elapsed from Biometrics date: 10 weeks (50 working days)

What an emotionally gut wrenching experience! During the wait, I got so anxious that I broke out in a very painful case of shingles! I feel it is important to mention our greatest concern throughout the process. As we are currently residing in the US, we had no prearranged accommodation in the UK, other than a lovely open-ended invitation from an old school chum of mine to use his guest room in Cheddar, Somerset. Our plans, however, are to settle in Manchester, in northern England. I was very forthright in my introductory letter to explain that the Somerset accommodation was simply a stopgap arrangement. We hoped, given our sturdy financial picture, that the ECO would understand that we would not, nor could not make application for public housing. We had decided in advance, that if we had been refused, I would return to the UK, arrange a lease, and live apart from my hubby while he reapplied. We consider ourselves fortunate to be able to continue with our plans. Our best to everyone of you who continue to wait for a decision.


----------



## VictoriaW

Pastaboy52 said:


> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement/Spouse - Priority
> Date application submitted online: 26/5/2014
> Date biometrics taken: 29/5/2014
> Date documents sent via FedEx International: 3/6/2014
> Date UKBA e-mail confirmation documents received: 5/6/2014
> Visa Centre processing application: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 95+% completed within twelve weeks
> Date additional documentation requested: 25/6/2014
> E-mail: Decision has been made: 6/8/2014
> Date visa received: 8/8/2014
> Total time elapsed from Biometrics date: 10 weeks (50 working days)
> 
> What an emotionally gut wrenching experience! During the wait, I got so anxious that I broke out in a very painful case of shingles! I feel it is important to mention our greatest concern throughout the process. As we are currently residing in the US, we had no prearranged accommodation in the UK, other than a lovely open-ended invitation from an old school chum of mine to use his guest room in Cheddar, Somerset. Our plans, however, are to settle in Manchester, in northern England. I was very forthright in my introductory letter to explain that the Somerset accommodation was simply a stopgap arrangement. We hoped, given our sturdy financial picture, that the ECO would understand that we would not, nor could not make application for public housing. We had decided in advance, that if we had been refused, I would return to the UK, arrange a lease, and live apart from my hubby while he reapplied. We consider ourselves fortunate to be able to continue with our plans. Our best to everyone of you who continue to wait for a decision.


Congratulations

Well deserved after that wait especially since you paid for priority 

I really hope other priority applications won't take this long!


----------



## TaH

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse (with Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 03 AUG 2014
Date biometrics taken: 06 AUG 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No Email Received
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: None
E-mail: Decision has been made: 12 AUG 2014
Date visa received: 18 AUG 2014
Total time elapsed from Biometrics date: 12 days(8 working days)

I must admit I was surprised that the first email I received from the Manila processing hub was the generic email saying that my visa had been dispatched. Biometrics were taken on a Wednesday morning in Sydney, then the following Tuesday a decision had been made.

All in all, I think the $510 Australian dollars spent on priority was well worth it. Many thanks to this forum for the information it provides, so much better then the ambiguous stuff provided by the British Government.

Time to book flights and pack my stuff up and ship it to the UK.


----------



## peuapeu

Good luck Annie! Hope you get good news. Mine is just a week or so before yours and also priority.

Kimberly


----------



## peuapeu

WaitinginNor said:


> Just wanted to add out timeline now we FINALLY have a visa!
> Online app: April 1
> Sent documents: April 11
> Documented received Sheffield : April 29
> Upgraded to priority: July 7
> Request for further evidence: August 11
> Decision made email: August 15
> Visa arrived: August 18
> 
> Phew! What a stressful few months! I'm wishing everyone good luck and I hope you have speedier processing than we did!


Congratulations!  lane:


----------



## foreversamijo

WaitinginNor said:


> Just wanted to add out timeline now we FINALLY have a visa! Online app: April 1 Sent documents: April 11 Documented received Sheffield : April 29 Upgraded to priority: July 7 Request for further evidence: August 11 Decision made email: August 15 Visa arrived: August 18 Phew! What a stressful few months! I'm wishing everyone good luck and I hope you have speedier processing than we did!


Did they even explain why it took them so long to process your appliction?


----------



## nyclon

foreversamijo said:


> Did they even explain why it took them so long to process your appliction?


3-4 months has been the norm for US applications.


----------



## Pannyann

It's Tuesday and we sometimes see lots of decision made emails from Sheffield. Am hoping and praying that soon Hightensionwire and the other Nigerian applicants and suzie chew hear soon we've all been waiting so long. 

I wish everyone who is waiting goodluck too I hope we see some movement soon.


----------



## GeorgeAdelaide

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner (with Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 12 August 2014
Date biometrics taken: 19 August 2014, and all documents submitted at VFS Sydney
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: Decision within 10 working days
E-mail: Decision has been made: TBC
Date visa received: TBC

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> It's Tuesday and we sometimes see lots of decision made emails from Sheffield. Am hoping and praying that soon Hightensionwire and the other Nigerian applicants and suzie chew hear soon we've all been waiting so long.
> 
> I wish everyone who is waiting goodluck too I hope we see some movement soon.



Hi Pannyann, I pray that our long wait in this process result in positive decisions from Sheffield.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Hi Pannyann, I pray that our long wait in this process result in positive decisions from Sheffield.


I pray so with this medical issue and waiting I'm exhausted I pray we all get positive decisions it's got to be our lucky day soon


----------



## meddyna

I Got my Visa!am so excited......the vac sent me an sms yesterday that its ready for collection.....'';Thanks for everyone's support on this forum....I pray that those waiting will get theirs sooon....Pannyann...Primechat...Hightensionwire...Gemini..Suziechew...Hang in there guys,,,....its ur turn to get urs.....Will still be here on this forum...u all rock"

Here is my Timeline
Online application from Nigeria-11th April 2014(Non -priority)
Biometrics at the VAC Ikeja-15th April 2014
Documents sent to sheffield-15th April 2014
Documents received at Sheffield(17th April 2014 according to DHL tracking)
Sent a mail on 22nd July asking for the status of my application
Got there reply on Aug 6th that its waiting on queue to be accessed(this was actually the date the visa was issued)
Sms alert from the VAC Ikeja 18th August 2014
Visa received-19th August 2014


Am so so happy......


----------



## Ob111

meddyna said:


> I Got my Visa!am so excited......the vac sent me an sms yesterday that its ready for collection.....'';Thanks for everyone's support on this forum....I pray that those waiting will get theirs sooon....Pannyann...Primechat...Hightensionwire...Gemini..Suziechew...Hang in there guys,,,....its ur turn to get urs.....Will still be here on this forum...u all rock" Here is my Timeline Online application from Nigeria-11th April 2014(Non -priority) Biometrics at the VAC Ikeja-15th April 2014 Documents sent to sheffield-15th April 2014 Documents received at Sheffield(17th April 2014 according to DHL tracking) Sent a mail on 22nd July asking for the status of my application Got there reply on Aug 6th that its waiting on queue to be accessed(this was actually the date the visa was issued) Sms alert from the VAC Ikeja 18th August 2014 Visa received-19th August 2014 Am so so happy......


Congratulations..... Hopefully more good news for Nigerian Applicants soon


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> I Got my Visa!am so excited......the vac sent me an sms yesterday that its ready for collection.....'';Thanks for everyone's support on this forum....I pray that those waiting will get theirs sooon....Pannyann...Primechat...Hightensionwire...Gemini..Suziechew...Hang in there guys,,,....its ur turn to get urs.....Will still be here on this forum...u all rock"
> 
> Here is my Timeline
> Online application from Nigeria-11th April 2014(Non -priority)
> Biometrics at the VAC Ikeja-15th April 2014
> Documents sent to sheffield-15th April 2014
> Documents received at Sheffield(17th April 2014 according to DHL tracking)
> Sent a mail on 22nd July asking for the status of my application
> Got there reply on Aug 6th that its waiting on queue to be accessed(this was actually the date the visa was issued)
> Sms alert from the VAC Ikeja 18th August 2014
> Visa received-19th August 2014
> 
> 
> Am so so happy......



Congratulations am so happy for you that's great news. Congrats again. Did they return all your docs?


----------



## primechat

meddyna said:


> I Got my Visa!am so excited......the vac sent me an sms yesterday that its ready for collection.....'';Thanks for everyone's support on this forum....I pray that those waiting will get theirs sooon....Pannyann...Primechat...Hightensionwire...Gemini..Suziechew...Hang in there guys,,,....its ur turn to get urs.....Will still be here on this forum...u all rock"
> 
> Here is my Timeline
> Online application from Nigeria-11th April 2014(Non -priority)
> Biometrics at the VAC Ikeja-15th April 2014
> Documents sent to sheffield-15th April 2014
> Documents received at Sheffield(17th April 2014 according to DHL tracking)
> Sent a mail on 22nd July asking for the status of my application
> Got there reply on Aug 6th that its waiting on queue to be accessed(this was actually the date the visa was issued)
> Sms alert from the VAC Ikeja 18th August 2014
> Visa received-19th August 2014
> 
> 
> Am so so happy......



Hey , I am soooooooooooooo haaaaaappyyyyy for you!!! Great news. Enjoy.


----------



## meddyna

Hubby Has not received the documents yet...hopefully he will before the week runs out...


----------



## meddyna

Thankks...I hope so tooo....


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Hubby Has not received the documents yet...hopefully he will before the week runs out...


You have the visa so you can plan your flight now congrats again and safe flight they never seem to give out the decision made email to nigerians I think oby was only one that got it


----------



## primechat

meddyna said:


> I Got my Visa!am so excited......the vac sent me an sms yesterday that its ready for collection.....'';Thanks for everyone's support on this forum....I pray that those waiting will get theirs sooon....Pannyann...Primechat...Hightensionwire...Gemini..Suziechew...Hang in there guys,,,....its ur turn to get urs.....Will still be here on this forum...u all rock"
> 
> Here is my Timeline
> Online application from Nigeria-11th April 2014(Non -priority)
> Biometrics at the VAC Ikeja-15th April 2014
> Documents sent to sheffield-15th April 2014
> Documents received at Sheffield(17th April 2014 according to DHL tracking)
> Sent a mail on 22nd July asking for the status of my application
> Got there reply on Aug 6th that its waiting on queue to be accessed(this was actually the date the visa was issued)
> Sms alert from the VAC Ikeja 18th August 2014
> Visa received-19th August 2014
> 
> 
> Am so so happy......



Hi Meddyna, congrats again. Am soo happy for you.


----------



## VictoriaW

My husband just woke up and got his decision has been made email 

Feel a bit on edge now...eek!

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 13
Date biometrics taken: Friday July 25
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Monday July 28
Email receipt from Sheffield stating application had been received and place in priority queue:  Tuesday July 29
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
Decision has been made email and FedEx tracking # given: Tuesday 19th August - 15 working days/3weeks 
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## Pannyann

VictoriaW said:


> My husband just woke up and got his decision has been made email
> 
> Feel a bit on edge now...eek!
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July 13
> Date biometrics taken: Friday July 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Monday July 28
> Email receipt from Sheffield stating application had been received and place in priority queue:  Tuesday July 29
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email and FedEx tracking # given: Tuesday 19th August - 15 working days/3weeks
> Date your visa was received: waiting


Congratulations that's great news


----------



## Dad

meddyna said:


> I Got my Visa!am so excited......the vac sent me an sms yesterday that its ready for collection.....'';Thanks for everyone's support on this forum....I pray that those waiting will get theirs sooon....Pannyann...Primechat...Hightensionwire...Gemini..Suziechew...Hang in there guys,,,....its ur turn to get urs.....Will still be here on this forum...u all rock"
> 
> Here is my Timeline
> Online application from Nigeria-11th April 2014(Non -priority)
> Biometrics at the VAC Ikeja-15th April 2014
> Documents sent to sheffield-15th April 2014
> Documents received at Sheffield(17th April 2014 according to DHL tracking)
> Sent a mail on 22nd July asking for the status of my application
> Got there reply on Aug 6th that its waiting on queue to be accessed(this was actually the date the visa was issued)
> Sms alert from the VAC Ikeja 18th August 2014
> Visa received-19th August 2014
> 
> 
> Am so so happy......


Congratulations!!! So happy for you.
This is a good sign for Nigeria applicants. I hope all others waiting get positive decisions soon.


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> I pray so with this medical issue and waiting I'm exhausted I pray we all get positive decisions it's got to be our lucky day soon


I pray your husband gets his visa soon. Have you got any update from your MP and Sheffield?


----------



## Pannyann

I don't know why but am guessing my application must somehow be seen as complicated as I don't understand why I don't seem to be getting any reply or decision. 

Am really unsure what's going on with my application I hope it's my lucky day one day. 

Congrats and goodluck to everyone


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> I pray your husband gets his visa soon. Have you got any update from your MP and Sheffield?


Just that it's in a queue I'm so disheartened now been 20 long weeks and no decision I thought it was straightforward application but am worried now as it's taking so long


----------



## Tmw

Great news VictoriaW. 

We are on the exact same timeline and visa type, so hopefully we will hear soon


----------



## EddieBrewer

VictoriaW said:


> My husband just woke up and got his decision has been made email
> 
> Feel a bit on edge now...eek!
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July 13
> Date biometrics taken: Friday July 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Monday July 28
> Email receipt from Sheffield stating application had been received and place in priority queue:  Tuesday July 29
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email and FedEx tracking # given: Tuesday 19th August - 15 working days/3weeks
> Date your visa was received: waiting



Now I've read this post I'm on edge as you applied from same country as my fiancee with same dates for received by border Agency and priority email. Fingers crossed my fiancee wakes up to a similar email too .


----------



## suziechew

meddyna said:


> I Got my Visa!am so excited......the vac sent me an sms yesterday that its ready for collection.....'';Thanks for everyone's support on this forum....I pray that those waiting will get theirs sooon....Pannyann...Primechat...Hightensionwire...Gemini..Suziechew...Hang in there guys,,,....its ur turn to get urs.....Will still be here on this forum...u all rock"
> 
> Here is my Timeline
> Online application from Nigeria-11th April 2014(Non -priority)
> Biometrics at the VAC Ikeja-15th April 2014
> Documents sent to sheffield-15th April 2014
> Documents received at Sheffield(17th April 2014 according to DHL tracking)
> Sent a mail on 22nd July asking for the status of my application
> Got there reply on Aug 6th that its waiting on queue to be accessed(this was actually the date the visa was issued)
> Sms alert from the VAC Ikeja 18th August 2014
> Visa received-19th August 2014
> 
> 
> Am so so happy......


Congratulations ,i can imagine how excited you must be ,i know i would be ,also relieved ,the wait is over


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> I don't know why but am guessing my application must somehow be seen as complicated as I don't understand why I don't seem to be getting any reply or decision.
> 
> Am really unsure what's going on with my application I hope it's my lucky day one day.
> 
> Congrats and goodluck to everyone


I'm sure you'll hear from them soon. Your application may not be complicated. All depends on the caseworker..........
Just stay positive and I pray your husband get his visa soon.


----------



## VictoriaW

Tmw said:


> Great news VictoriaW.
> 
> We are on the exact same timeline and visa type, so hopefully we will hear soon


I hope so too! :fingerscrossed:

I was very surprised to see the email this morning!

Now I'm just refreshing the fedex page waiting for the package to be picked up for the tracking to be activated


----------



## suziechew

*priority 12 weeks and waiting*



Pannyann said:


> Just that it's in a queue I'm so disheartened now been 20 long weeks and no decision I thought it was straightforward application but am worried now as it's taking so long


i have to say i feel the same with ours ,we have gone over it again and again 2nd guessing it .I thought ours would be reasonally straight forward ,but guess im wrong . 
i just wish for an answer ,the wait is really starting to affect me ,dont know whether im coming or going ,and my poor fiance is hole'd up in a motel room with his son ,he could have taken another lease out at this rate !Not to mention having to renew the registration and insurance of his truck ,and now the buyer for it has dropped out ,all because we are waiting ,when we should have heard 6 weeks ago as that is what we paid for and that was the time line given when we paid for priority .


----------



## Tmw

VictoriaW said:


> I hope so too! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I was very surprised to see the email this morning!
> 
> Now I'm just refreshing the fedex page waiting for the package to be picked up for the tracking to be activated


Was it the Tracker number you sent , or a different one?


----------



## VictoriaW

Tmw said:


> Was it the Tracker number you sent , or a different one?


No. 

On the day Sheffield received the package they sent 2 emails.
One to say it's been received and another asking him for his fedex account number 

He spend an hour in the fedex store creating the return label. 

I've read a few people say that even though they asked for a prepaid label as standard, they just create their own label using your fedex/dhl/ups account number to bill it to you


----------



## meddyna

Dont Worry Pannyann...am sure you will get yours soon...am praying for you....


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> i have to say i feel the same with ours ,we have gone over it again and again 2nd guessing it .I thought ours would be reasonally straight forward ,but guess im wrong .
> i just wish for an answer ,the wait is really starting to affect me ,dont know whether im coming or going ,and my poor fiance is hole'd up in a motel room with his son ,he could have taken another lease out at this rate !Not to mention having to renew the registration and insurance of his truck ,and now the buyer for it has dropped out ,all because we are waiting ,when we should have heard 6 weeks ago as that is what we paid for and that was the time line given when we paid for priority .


I am at a loss as to what to do next, I've never been in such a situation in my whole life that affects my life in every area. 

I do hope you hear soon I've given up all hope I will prob hear next year at this rate. It's too much to deal with whilst trying to fight this medical issue. 

Hopefully your MP will get you some answers soon.


----------



## ProudlyGemini

meddyna said:


> I Got my Visa!am so excited......the vac sent me an sms yesterday that its ready for collection.....'';Thanks for everyone's support on this forum....I pray that those waiting will get theirs sooon....Pannyann...Primechat...Hightensionwire...Gemini..Suziechew...Hang in there guys,,,....its ur turn to get urs.....Will still be here on this forum...u all rock"
> 
> Here is my Timeline
> Online application from Nigeria-11th April 2014(Non -priority)
> Biometrics at the VAC Ikeja-15th April 2014
> Documents sent to sheffield-15th April 2014
> Documents received at Sheffield(17th April 2014 according to DHL tracking)
> Sent a mail on 22nd July asking for the status of my application
> Got there reply on Aug 6th that its waiting on queue to be accessed(this was actually the date the visa was issued)
> Sms alert from the VAC Ikeja 18th August 2014
> Visa received-19th August 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am so so happy......



Congratulations  Yippppppeeeeeee, Happy for you.


----------



## hightensionwire

meddyna said:


> I Got my Visa!am so excited......the vac sent me an sms yesterday that its ready for collection.....'';Thanks for everyone's support on this forum....I pray that those waiting will get theirs sooon....Pannyann...Primechat...Hightensionwire...Gemini..Suziechew...Hang in there guys,,,....its ur turn to get urs.....Will still be here on this forum...u all rock"
> 
> Here is my Timeline
> Online application from Nigeria-11th April 2014(Non -priority)
> Biometrics at the VAC Ikeja-15th April 2014
> Documents sent to sheffield-15th April 2014
> Documents received at Sheffield(17th April 2014 according to DHL tracking)
> Sent a mail on 22nd July asking for the status of my application
> Got there reply on Aug 6th that its waiting on queue to be accessed(this was actually the date the visa was issued)
> Sms alert from the VAC Ikeja 18th August 2014
> Visa received-19th August 2014
> 
> 
> Am so so happy......


I'm really glad to see people in the early April non-priority pile at Sheffield getting their visas these past two days. Hopefully the rest of us will be hearing soon. Congrats!


----------



## Dad

WaitinginNor said:


> Just wanted to add out timeline now we FINALLY have a visa!
> Online app: April 1
> Sent documents: April 11
> Documented received Sheffield : April 29
> Upgraded to priority: July 7
> Request for further evidence: August 11
> Decision made email: August 15
> Visa arrived: August 18
> 
> Phew! What a stressful few months! I'm wishing everyone good luck and I hope you have speedier processing than we did!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## broadwaybill

Hi folks. I'm a UK visa (PBS) applicant (Tier 4, PhD student, sponsored) from the US.

My application has been in for a couple weeks now, and I'm eagerly anticipating the email verifying my visa and the return of my passport (NYC office says average decision time of 10 working days, I'm on day 12 now, but I imagine they're swamped with tier 4 apps due to courses starting in October). It's been a total nightmare of paperwork, stress, waiting, and anxiety for me. However, I'm just seeking a 4 year PBS student visa, and I'm from the US ('low risk') and have ample funding for my studies (scholarship), and I can only imagine how trying and difficult this process is for those from other countries and those seeking settlement visas. My hat's off to all of you waiting so patiently for the chance to reunite with loved ones and resume living your lives, and I hope you all get the positive responses you deserve as soon as possible!

Here's my timeline to date:

Online app: July 24
Biometrics taken: July 29
Sent documents: August 2
Documented received at NYC office : August 5
Decision made email: soon, I hope!
Visa arrived: soon, I hope!

Crossing my fingers for each of you!


----------



## foreversamijo

VictoriaW said:


> My husband just woke up and got his decision has been made email Feel a bit on edge now...eek! Country applying from: United States Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority) Date application submitted (online or in person): July 13 Date biometrics taken: Friday July 25 Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Monday July 28 Email receipt from Sheffield stating application had been received and place in priority queue: Tuesday July 29 Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Projected timeline given: None given Decision has been made email and FedEx tracking # given: Tuesday 19th August - 15 working days/3weeks Date your visa was received: waiting


Congrats Victoria.
Which work category did you apply for? I'm wondering if people who've applied under category A move faster in the priority line.


----------



## VictoriaW

foreversamijo said:


> Congrats Victoria.
> Which work category did you apply for? I'm wondering if people who've applied under category A move faster in the priority line.


We applied under category B. 
I really don't think there's a logical system in place at Sheffield. It's so variable at the moment


----------



## Britkpr

*Final Update!*

We have finally received my husband's visa today  
The full timeline is below in case it helps anyone. Good luck to all who are waiting or just starting this process, it's exhausting but will be worth it in the end. 


Country of application: *Honduras*
Visa Type: *Husband - Settlement*
Visa completed online: *15 May 2014*
Biometrics taken in Panama: *4 June 2014*
Sent via Fedex: *10 June 2014*
Delivered in Bogota: *12 June 2014*
Office location processing visa: *Bogota, Colombia*
Email confirmation of docs received and application is being processed: *17 June 2014* (3 business days after fedex delivery)
Current Processing times for Bogota Hub as at 16 June 2014: *Settlement visas 50 working days (10 weeks)*
Email that an officer is reviewing the application and a decision will be made shortly: *13 August 2014 (morning)*
Email that a decision has been made and papers sent via Fedex: *13 August 2014 *(afternoon) /41 working days from email that papers were received / 2 months +1 day after fedex delivery
Phone call to confirm delivery address: *14 August 2014* (call missed on the 13th)
Visa received: *19 August 2014 yay! *




Britkpr said:


> Super excited (and anxious) to have received the 'decision made email'
> 
> Country of application: *Honduras*
> Visa Type: *Husband - Settlement*
> Visa completed online: *15 May 2014*
> Biometrics taken in Panama: *4 June 2014*
> Sent via Fedex: *10 June 2014*
> Delivered in Bogota: *12 June 2014
> *Office location processing visa: *Bogota, Colombia*
> Email confirmation of docs received and application is being processed: *17 June 2014 (3 business days after fedex delivery)*
> Current Processing times for Bogota Hub as at 16 June 2014: *Settlement visas 50 working days (10 weeks)*
> Email that an officer is reviewing the application and a decision will be made shortly: *13 August 2014 (morning)*
> Email that a decision has been taken and papers sent via Fedex: *13 August 2014 (afternoon) /41 working days from email that papers were received / 2 months +1 day after fedex delivery *
> 
> Visa received: ??? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## primechat

Hey friends who have got their visas and those still waiting.... today seems to be quiet in Sheffield, no decision made emails yet.? I pray that someone hears something positive from now till 5pm today (UK Time).


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Hey friends who have got their visas and those still waiting.... today seems to be quiet in Sheffield, no decision made emails yet.? I pray that someone hears something positive from now till 5pm today (UK Time).


Still waiting 95 working days nothing at all from them

I've lost all hope of hearing until 6 months is up


----------



## yubinkyoku

Hi everyone,

First time posting in this thread! 

Having had no emails whatsoever from Sheffield (and having been told by the FAQ response that there was no record of the application two weeks ago), my fiance received his decision email today. Hopefully we'll know in a day or two...so nervous!

Thanks so much to all of you for your posts, they have been unbelievably helpful and reassuring. The application process would have been so much more bewildering without the wealth of knowledge on this forum, and the radio silence from Sheffield would have worried me (more!) had I not seen repeated reference to Sheffield's inconsistent communications...

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Fiance (Priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
Online application submitted: July 18
Biometrics Completed: July 22
Documents sent: July 22 (via UPS)
Documents received in Sheffield: July 24 
Docs received by Sheffield: no email
Decision made email: August 20th


----------



## Little2ya

Dear God! Someone please help me. I received an email from Sheffield that is blank!!!

In the subject line it reads 

"Unclassified Ref : 127294"

Then message blank!!

Anyone get an email with that reference number???

What do I do????


----------



## yubinkyoku

Not sure if this helps, but the "decision made" email my fiance received this morning had the subject line "Unclassified: UK VISA REF 126486" (but was not blank). His email also said "Please respond to: visasheffield[at]homeoffice[dot]gsi[dot]gov[dot]uk if you need further assistance" at the bottom so maybe forward your email to this address and ask what was meant to be in it?

Hope it all works out!




Little2ya said:


> Dear God! Someone please help me. I received an email from Sheffield that is blank!!!
> 
> In the subject line it reads
> 
> "Unclassified Ref : 127294"
> 
> Then message blank!!
> 
> Anyone get an email with that reference number???
> 
> What do I do????


----------



## meddyna

I pray you and others still waiting still waiting get good news soon...keeping my fingers crossed for you guys...


----------



## Little2ya

Ok apparently my iPhone would not display the information but computer did. 
Anxiety much? Yup pretty much so with this entire process!

A decision has been made. It says application and passport are being sent. 
Is that good? I've read people have gotten "your visa is being sent" is there a certain one that means yes or no?


----------



## Pannyann

Can anyone tell me if you withdraw an application does it have to go down on another application and if so is it classed as a refusal or do you just comment why you withdrew?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Pannyann said:


> Can anyone tell me if you withdraw an application does it have to go down on another application and if so is it classed as a refusal or do you just comment why you withdrew?


As long as you're willing to pony up a new application fee, a withdrawn application won't be a black mark against your future application attempts... if the application asks if you've ever applied for a visa to the UKBA in the past, I'd specify "Yes" and in the details section, indicate that the application was lodged on X date and subsequently withdrawn for medical/personal reasons.

This shouldn't negatively affect your chances of success in the future... after all, peoples' situations change (especially when they've been waiting on the UKBA for as long as you have) and sometimes a withdrawal cannot be helped.

I'm sure that the Home Office would love to a) not have to deal with your current application (given the current backlog of applications) and b) happily accept another £885 from you and deal with your application at a later date.


----------



## Pannyann

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> As long as you're willing to pony up a new application fee, a withdrawn application won't be a black mark against your future application attempts... if the application asks if you've ever applied for a visa to the UKBA in the past, I'd specify "Yes" and in the details section, indicate that the application was lodged on X date and subsequently withdrawn for medical/personal reasons.
> 
> This shouldn't negatively affect your chances of success in the future... after all, peoples' situations change (especially when they've been waiting on the UKBA for as long as you have) and sometimes a withdrawal cannot be helped.
> 
> I'm sure that the Home Office would love to a) not have to deal with your current application (given the current backlog of applications) and b) happily accept another £885 from you and deal with your application at a later date.


Thank you for the advice I don't see what else to do they don't seem to understand the urgency and I've waited and waited but I really can't keep putting my health at risk we keep getting told will get an answer soon it never comes. Withdrawing is not something we really want to do but I don't think I can deal with all this and treatment together. 

Thanks again


----------



## Pannyann

Little2ya said:


> Ok apparently my iPhone would not display the information but computer did.
> Anxiety much? Yup pretty much so with this entire process!
> 
> A decision has been made. It says application and passport are being sent.
> Is that good? I've read people have gotten "your visa is being sent" is there a certain one that means yes or no?


Congratulations


----------



## Pannyann

yubinkyoku said:


> Not sure if this helps, but the "decision made" email my fiance received this morning had the subject line "Unclassified: UK VISA REF 126486" (but was not blank). His email also said "Please respond to: visasheffield[at]homeoffice[dot]gsi[dot]gov[dot]uk if you need further assistance" at the bottom so maybe forward your email to this address and ask what was meant to be in it?
> 
> Hope it all works out!


Congrats that's great news


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Thank you for the advice I don't see what else to do they don't seem to understand the urgency and I've waited and waited but I really can't keep putting my health at risk we keep getting told will get an answer soon it never comes. Withdrawing is not something we really want to do but I don't think I can deal with all this and treatment together.
> 
> Thanks again


@ Pannyann, Withdrawing the application will not have a negative impact on future application but I will advise you not to withdraw your application as it won't help your current situation most esp your health and the trauma of going through the whole process again in future. 
I understand how you feel as it's not easy waiting, keep praying and I believe you'll get a positive response soon.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> @ Pannyann, Withdrawing the application will not have a negative impact on future application but I will advise you not to withdraw your application as it won't help your current situation most esp your health and the trauma of going through the whole process again in future.
> I understand how you feel as it's not easy waiting, keep praying and I believe you'll get a positive response soon.


I hear what your saying but I have waited and waited and if we get hubby passport back atleast I can meet him in Europe for a week before the next round if treatment n ops etc. we don't know what to do they don't answer emails and MP got told much the same it's back logged at Sheffield. They seem to have done about 5 applications after we applied even after saying they do things in date order. The medical team wrote letters but to no avail. 

Hope hubby is enjoying uk


----------



## peuapeu

@ Pannyann.... I hope you don''t withdraw just yet. You have come this far. I feel confident you will hear from them soon.


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> I hear what your saying but I have waited and waited and if we get hubby passport back atleast I can meet him in Europe for a week before the next round if treatment n ops etc. we don't know what to do they don't answer emails and MP got told much the same it's back logged at Sheffield. They seem to have done about 5 applications after we applied even after saying they do things in date order. The medical team wrote letters but to no avail.
> 
> Hope hubby is enjoying uk


Hmmm! It's a shame they didn't treat your case as priority. My husband will be here early next month as he's working till end of the month. He's just handed his notice at work after he got the visa.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Hmmm! It's a shame they didn't treat your case as priority. My husband will be here early next month as he's working till end of the month. He's just handed his notice at work after he got the visa.


That's great not much longer apart.


----------



## Pannyann

peuapeu said:


> @ Pannyann.... I hope you don''t withdraw just yet. You have come this far. I feel confident you will hear from them soon.


20 weeks since biometrics and nothing I knew it was going be tough but when we applied I was well n time is optimum I just wish they would communicate. Right now they are just silent. I just need to see him to discuss which route I take with this treatment and it's impossible by skype. We are both at a loss of what to do


----------



## Little2ya

@pannyann After hearing about how hard it was in getting touch with Sheffield by email. I wrote out a very simple straight forward email with whatever I needed to show them attached. 
I also in the email stated I will send this email 2x a day every day until I receive acknowledgement. It was 5 days. And I got a very apologetic email. It does state that it can take 24 weeks at most. Maybe you are in that 5% due to the complexity? I agree with the above. You've waited so long and are technically still in the time frame... Is it possible to see out the full 24 weeks then try again?


----------



## suziechew

*priority 12 weeks and waiting*



Pannyann said:


> 20 weeks since biometrics and nothing I knew it was going be tough but when we applied I was well n time is optimum I just wish they would communicate. Right now they are just silent. I just need to see him to discuss which route I take with this treatment and it's impossible by skype. We are both at a loss of what to do


I'm in the "dont withdraw" group ,you have waited so long ,and are very nearly there seems a shame to have to go thru this all again ,which i will have to if i soon after if i ever get the 1st one ...grrrrr .... and breath ....

I totally understand where you are coming from ,but surely a few weeks of waiting now will be so much better than a week now ,and then another god knows how long before you get to be together again .:rain:

Hang on it there ,it will soon be over all of it and then you'll be all sorted for your future together ,with no worries as its all pretty much sorted .x :lol:


----------



## Pannyann

Little2ya said:


> @pannyann After hearing about how hard it was in getting touch with Sheffield by email. I wrote out a very simple straight forward email with whatever I needed to show them attached.
> I also in the email stated I will send this email 2x a day every day until I receive acknowledgement. It was 5 days. And I got a very apologetic email. It does state that it can take 24 weeks at most. Maybe you are in that 5% due to the complexity? I agree with the above. You've waited so long and are technically still in the time frame... Is it possible to see out the full 24 weeks then try again?


I maybe will try emailing them again I thought it was straightforward but I guess they don't think so. Thanks your words mean a lot


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> I'm in the "dont withdraw" group ,you have waited so long ,and are very nearly there seems a shame to have to go thru this all again ,which i will have to if i soon after if i ever get the 1st one ...grrrrr .... and breath ....
> 
> I totally understand where you are coming from ,but surely a few weeks of waiting now will be so much better than a week now ,and then another god knows how long before you get to be together again .:rain:
> 
> Hang on it there ,it will soon be over all of it and then you'll be all sorted for your future together ,with no worries as its all pretty much sorted .x :lol:


Thanks suzie I just don't know what to do the medical team need my decision if which way I want to go. It's a life changing decision and I need to see him to make this decision. Skyping with him I can't find the words I'm just thinking seeing him for a week will help me make the right decision, 
You've not heard anything?


----------



## mrsb44

*Student Visa Success*

Hey guys, I haven't been on here for long but just wanted to share my timeline. Especially since I don't see many student timelines posted.

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Tier 4 Student Visa
Date application submitted (online): August 5
Date biometrics taken: August 8
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 11
Office location processing your visa: NY 
Projected timeline given: 11 working days 
Date your visa was received: August 18
Passport returned through UPS: August 19

-Things to note for others applying: 
-As a low-risk applicant, I did not submit any bank statements, proof of tuition paid, etc. and I was never asked to do so. 
-Priority service was purchased, but never mentioned in the e-mail, so I'm unsure if it was processed as such.
-I submitted US passport sized photos, which were accepted, but it made me extremely nervous so I wouldn't do that again.
-I was upfront with my husbands plan to travel with me and that he held UK citizenship. It didn't cause any issues or questions.

I'm thankful to anyone who replied to my various threads. 
My husband has spent the majority of his life living in the UK, and most of his family is there. So, if I like it, we'll be applying for a spouse visa before my university program is completed.

I hope everyone who is still waiting for an answer gets positive news very soon!! Sending good vibes!


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> I maybe will try emailing them again I thought it was straightforward but I guess they don't think so. Thanks your words mean a lot


Don't give up Panny.... I wanted to withdraw my application cause in my fear of missing out one pay slip and not including his previous work, i thought for sure am gonna get rejected... But my passport came and my Visa was in there... 

I would have just wasted my visa fee if i had withdrawn the application. 

Patience your already at the end of the tunnel. Dig deep and find the strength...

I agree with you emailing them every 2 days till you get a response..... As i like to say.. "Its short term pains for long term gain".. Few weeks in Europe will come and go and you would start the wait again to be with each other.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Thanks suzie I just don't know what to do the medical team need my decision if which way I want to go. It's a life changing decision and I need to see him to make this decision. Skyping with him I can't find the words I'm just thinking seeing him for a week will help me make the right decision, You've not heard anything?



Rather than go Europe, book a flight to Nigeria.. That way u don't have to withdraw and you can take the decision together... You can wait till when the ticket prices are sane again...


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Rather than go Europe, book a flight to Nigeria.. That way u don't have to withdraw and you can take the decision together... You can wait till when the ticket prices are sane again...


That was my plan but the medics have advised against Nigeria. They feel a two half hour flight is about maximum time. 

I don't know what the answer is well I do for Sheffield to answer me I will email again. How many days was it from getting decision to picking up passport?


----------



## Pannyann

Thank you for everyone's support I will let you know if I hear from Sheffield and what we decide to do. 

Goodluck to all of you I hope you all soon hear.


----------



## crispynuggets

Country applying from: Japan
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee
Date application submitted (online): 21st July
Date biometrics taken and documents handed: 28th July
Decision email: 17th August.
Visa recieved: 18th August.

Very happy. Thanks to all that gave us advise, especially Joppa.  No doubt we'll be back again within six months for the next visa!


----------



## Joppa

Was it with priority from Japan?


----------



## crispynuggets

Joppa said:


> Was it with priority from Japan?


No, sorry, not priority.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> That was my plan but the medics have advised against Nigeria. They feel a two half hour flight is about maximum time. I don't know what the answer is well I do for Sheffield to answer me I will email again. How many days was it from getting decision to picking up passport?


I got the decision Email on the 31st of July, got the Visa August 6th... Just try your best, don't throw away 20weeks... I believe you will get your response soon... Just email and email, from both you and your husband...


----------



## RMBUSUK

*Update to timeline*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Application submitted (online): July 21st 2014
Biometrics taken: July 24th 2014
Documents delivered according to FedEx: August 8, 2014
Email confirmation of documentation received by UK Border Agency office: _August 20, 2014_
Projected timeline given: _95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date_
Upgraded to priority: 
Priority confirmation email received: 
Upgraded timeline: 
Date of decision email: 
Date your visa was received:


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> I maybe will try emailing them again I thought it was straightforward but I guess they don't think so. Thanks your words mean a lot


I tell ya, I'm about ready to start emailing those people nonstop until they give me a visa.
Next week is 23 weeks for me, and I'm getting reeeeeeal sick of their games. 
It'd be great if we both hear back within the next two days.


----------



## Little2ya

hightensionwire said:


> I tell ya, I'm about ready to start emailing those people nonstop until they give me a visa.
> Next week is 23 weeks for me, and I'm getting reeeeeeal sick of their games.
> It'd be great if we both hear back within the next two days.


Do it! I emailed 2x a day at 9AM and 5PM UK time. The same email until I heard back!


----------



## hightensionwire

Little2ya said:


> Do it! I emailed 2x a day at 9AM and 5PM UK time. The same email until I heard back!


I think I will. 
What did you say?


----------



## Little2ya

hightensionwire said:


> I think I will.
> What did you say?


For me the email contained an upgrade to priorty I was as detailed as I could be wrote URGENT and my App # in subject. 

Kindly said hello etc asked for an update (even though I knew I wouldn't get a straight answer) but just wanting them to acknowledge me and say yes your application is in so and so's pile. 

And I made sure to ask if they would acknowledge the email in responding. 

And an "Entery Clearence Asistant" responded.


----------



## meddyna

Dad said:


> @ Pannyann, Withdrawing the application will not have a negative impact on future application but I will advise you not to withdraw your application as it won't help your current situation most esp your health and the trauma of going through the whole process again in future.
> I understand how you feel as it's not easy waiting, keep praying and I believe you'll get a positive response soon.


Hi Pannyann...I totally agree with Dad...a little patience is all you need...and hopefully all the wait will be over....U nver know your visa might just be around the corner....pls dont withdraw now.....


----------



## shan2218

Hi all  Just wanted to update you that after 9 months being apart and getting my visa at the end of July I finally made it to the UK a week ago to be with my fiance! 

I had no issues at border, they didn't ask any questions (I of course got Mr. Grumpy-no-smiles border guy). He just took a few finger prints, looked at something which I assume were his notes to make sure he didn't need to do anything else, and stamped it! Hope that helps those that get nervous about border  

Oh, and I went through Heathrow. Good luck, all!


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann, have you emailed Sheffield or your MP/had any responses recently?


----------



## broadwaybill

Got my decision email yesterday, and my visa has been issued! So glad to have it done.

Online app: July 24
Biometrics taken: July 29
Sent documents: August 2
Documented received at NYC office : August 5
Decision made email: August 20
Visa arrived: August 26, if UPS tracking proves accurate

Keeping my fingers crossed for all who are still waiting, especially pannyann!


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Pannyann, have you emailed Sheffield or your MP/had any responses recently?


Hi MP is on holiday I emailed Sheffield this morning as did my husband we got told they will only answer one of us in future. We were told they are trying to expidite the application however the office carrying out the final checks are not responding to their emails they said they will keep trying. 

I have no idea what this office are about or what are the final mandatory checks are. They said they are trying to conclude the application due to the medical issue. 

Have you heard anything?


----------



## Pannyann

broadwaybill said:


> Got my decision email yesterday, and my visa has been issued! So glad to have it done.
> 
> Online app: July 24
> Biometrics taken: July 29
> Sent documents: August 2
> Documented received at NYC office : August 5
> Decision made email: August 20
> Visa arrived: August 26, if UPS tracking proves accurate
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all who are still waiting, especially pannyann!


Congrats


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Hi Pannyann...I totally agree with Dad...a little patience is all you need...and hopefully all the wait will be over....U nver know your visa might just be around the corner....pls dont withdraw now.....


Thanks for your kind words


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Hi MP is on holiday I emailed Sheffield this morning as did my husband we got told they will only answer one of us in future. We were told they are trying to expidite the application however the office carrying out the final checks are not responding to their emails they said they will keep trying.
> 
> I have no idea what this office are about or what are the final mandatory checks are. They said they are trying to conclude the application due to the medical issue.
> 
> Have you heard anything?


Nothing at all!
I just sent off an email, and I'm going to start emailing them daily until they give me a reasonable response.
I don't have a word colorful enough to describe how I feel about those people today.


----------



## Annie212

broadwaybill said:


> Got my decision email yesterday, and my visa has been issued! So glad to have it done.
> 
> Online app: July 24
> Biometrics taken: July 29
> Sent documents: August 2
> Documented received at NYC office : August 5
> Decision made email: August 20
> Visa arrived: August 26, if UPS tracking proves accurate
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all who are still waiting, especially pannyann!


Hey Broadwaybill .. congrats .. did your decision email confirm your visa had been issued ? I so hope if and when I do get an email it will say whether the visa has been issued or not .. ; ) Anyway .. CONGRATS .. that's awesome ..


----------



## broadwaybill

Annie212 said:


> Hey Broadwaybill .. congrats .. did your decision email confirm your visa had been issued ? I so hope if and when I do get an email it will say whether the visa has been issued or not .. ; ) Anyway .. CONGRATS .. that's awesome ..


Hi Annie212,

Yes, but only in the subject line. It says "your UK visa has been issued" in the subject line, and then gives tracking info on the return of my documents and passport in the body of the email. It's more of a form email than I expected; for whatever reason, I expected a 'Congratulations! Your Visa has been issued and we welcome you to the UK!' message, but of course the ECOs and home office people are not near as friendly and excited as I would like...


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Nothing at all!
> I just sent off an email, and I'm going to start emailing them daily until they give me a reasonable response.
> I don't have a word colorful enough to describe how I feel about those people today.


Its so difficult. I can imagine you don't have any words. I don't know what these checks are maybe one if the moderators might know. 

Emailing is a good idea they should answer you are you over 22 weeks now?


----------



## Annie212

broadwaybill said:


> Hi Annie212,
> 
> Yes, but only in the subject line. It says "your UK visa has been issued" in the subject line, and then gives tracking info on the return of my documents and passport in the body of the email. It's more of a form email than I expected; for whatever reason, I expected a 'Congratulations! Your Visa has been issued and we welcome you to the UK!' message, but of course the ECOs and home office people are not near as friendly and excited as I would like...


(Laughing) - I know. It would be nice if there was fanfare and some celebration. But I would take the "visa has been issued" in the subject line any day, as I am sure you did. Thank you. It's nice that all of you share how your responses are worded as that gives us some idea of what to expect. I was relieved to hear that even if it does not say "your visa has been issued" that it doesn't mean it hasn't. That would and will be the scary time for me. Waiting on pins and needles for the documents to be returned and not knowing when I open the package what it will say. I did read somewhere that form emails are a GOOD thing. Congrats again and have a safe trip to the UK.


----------



## Pannyann

broadwaybill said:


> Hi Annie212,
> 
> Yes, but only in the subject line. It says "your UK visa has been issued" in the subject line, and then gives tracking info on the return of my documents and passport in the body of the email. It's more of a form email than I expected; for whatever reason, I expected a 'Congratulations! Your Visa has been issued and we welcome you to the UK!' message, but of course the ECOs and home office people are not near as friendly and excited as I would like...


Congratulations


----------



## Freetofly

Pannyann said:


> Its so difficult. I can imagine you don't have any words. I don't know what these checks are maybe one if the moderators might know.
> 
> Emailing is a good idea they should answer you are you over 22 weeks now?


All the times I have emailed them, I never received a response email back. It's sad.
I got my passport back yesterday with a refusal. So now we start over again.

I really hope you have some news soon Pannyann. This takes a toll on your heart and soul. Do keep your good nature spirit.

I really thank the wonderful moderators on this forum!! I'm going to get it right this time around. :grouphug:


----------



## Little2ya

Freetofly said:


> All the times I have emailed them, I never received a response email back. It's sad.
> I got my passport back yesterday with a refusal. So now we start over again.
> 
> I really hope you have some news soon Pannyann. This takes a toll on your heart and soul. Do keep your good nature spirit.
> 
> I really thank the wonderful moderators on this forum!! I'm going to get it right this time around. :grouphug:


Did you get an email saying a decision had been made? If so what was the body of that text?


----------



## Pannyann

Freetofly said:


> All the times I have emailed them, I never received a response email back. It's sad.
> I got my passport back yesterday with a refusal. So now we start over again.
> 
> I really hope you have some news soon Pannyann. This takes a toll on your heart and soul. Do keep your good nature spirit.
> 
> I really thank the wonderful moderators on this forum!! I'm going to get it right this time around. :grouphug:


Sorry to hear of your refusal you will get it next time. I think they only replied as we had contacted regarding my medical issue and withdrawing. The moderators are great I'm hoping they can shed some light on these final checks mentioned in my email from them.


----------



## waiting2go

Freetofly said:


> All the times I have emailed them, I never received a response email back. It's sad.
> I got my passport back yesterday with a refusal. So now we start over again.
> 
> I really hope you have some news soon Pannyann. This takes a toll on your heart and soul. Do keep your good nature spirit.
> 
> I really thank the wonderful moderators on this forum!! I'm going to get it right this time around. :grouphug:




I'm sorry to hear you have to start all of this over again. Did they say why your application was refused? Did you get an email saying a decision had been made before you received your package?


----------



## peuapeu

Freetofly said:


> All the times I have emailed them, I never received a response email back. It's sad.
> I got my passport back yesterday with a refusal. So now we start over again.
> 
> I really hope you have some news soon Pannyann. This takes a toll on your heart and soul. Do keep your good nature spirit.
> 
> I really thank the wonderful moderators on this forum!! I'm going to get it right this time around. :grouphug:


I'm sorry you were refused? Why did you get refused?


----------



## Pannyann

Have any other nigerians heard anymore in the last few days?


----------



## peuapeu

Hey Pannyann.....what part of the UK will/are you in?


----------



## Pannyann

peuapeu said:


> Hey Pannyann.....what part of the UK will/are you in?


south West cornwall where will you be?


----------



## Freetofly

peuapeu said:


> I'm sorry you were refused? Why did you get refused?


We filed in the wrong category. Not realizing ESA is not the same as DLA. So we are not exempt from financial requirements. 
Plus we didn't give enough evidence that we have a sustainable relationship. 
I sent all of our emails of every day for the past year. But I guess they wanted pictures and wedding plans.


----------



## Freetofly

Little2ya said:


> Did you get an email saying a decision had been made? If so what was the body of that text?


It said a decision has been made and your passport and documents have been dispatched...


----------



## nahtich

Country applying from: Mauritius
Visa Processing Office: Pretoria
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee
Date application submitted (online): May 27
Date biometrics taken and documents handed: June 20
Decision email: No email, one of the assistants from Mauritius called on 13 Aug to let him know, that Passport will be here on 20 Aug
Visa received: 20th August :cheer2:


This forum has been of great help in putting together the application. Thank you all  !


----------



## Pannyann

nahtich said:


> Country applying from: Mauritius
> Visa Processing Office: Pretoria
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee
> Date application submitted (online): May 27
> Date biometrics taken and documents handed: June 20
> Decision email: No email, one of the assistants from Mauritius called on 13 Aug to let him know, that Passport will be here on 20 Aug
> Visa received: 20th August :cheer2:
> 
> 
> This forum has been of great help in putting together the application. Thank you all  !


Congratulations good news


----------



## peuapeu

@ Pannyann I will be in Northamptonshire. I really know you are dealing with a lot. If/when I get there and if you need anything you let me know. I'll be happy to help. You will get there....


----------



## Nilla39

Country applied from: toronto, Canada
Type of visa applied for: settlement with child dependant (non priority)
Date of application (online): June 25, 2014
Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2014
Date documents received in Sheffield : July 17, 2014
Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks
Date of decision email: Aug 19, 2014
Date visa received: Aug 21, 2014


I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all your posts as they helped me tremendously
I would also like to say how pleased i'am with the service I received from Sheffield. Hubby and I couldn't be happier with how they handled our case they were very helpful throughout the entire process. I'm so happy to be going home on sept 1 with our children. This forum was very helpful to me Joppa and nyclon you're a life savers. Thank you. I will continue to pray for you all please stay positive. God bless


----------



## Pannyann

peuapeu said:


> @ Pannyann I will be in Northamptonshire. I really know you are dealing with a lot. If/when I get there and if you need anything you let me know. I'll be happy to help. You will get there....


Thank you so much I'm hoping I hear by end of month


----------



## Pannyann

Last day of the week before the long bank holiday weekend. Wishing everyone goodluck.


----------



## Pannyann

Nilla39 said:


> Country applied from: toronto, Canada
> Type of visa applied for: settlement with child dependant (non priority)
> Date of application (online): June 25, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2014
> Date documents received in Sheffield : July 17, 2014
> Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks
> Date of decision email: Aug 19, 2014
> Date visa received: Aug 21, 2014
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all your posts as they helped me tremendously
> I would also like to say how pleased i'am with the service I received from Sheffield. Hubby and I couldn't be happier with how they handled our case they were very helpful throughout the entire process. I'm so happy to be going home on sept 1 with our children. This forum was very helpful to me Joppa and nyclon you're a life savers. Thank you. I will continue to pray for you all please stay positive. God bless


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## Little2ya

Yes good luck everyone! My decision arrives the 22nd so I'll be sure to post an update
Fingers crossed I am so sick about it


----------



## meddyna

Freetofly said:


> All the times I have emailed them, I never received a response email back. It's sad.
> I got my passport back yesterday with a refusal. So now we start over again.
> 
> I really hope you have some news soon Pannyann. This takes a toll on your heart and soul. Do keep your good nature spirit.
> 
> I really thank the wonderful moderators on this forum!! I'm going to get it right this time around. :grouphug:


So sorry about your refusal...am sure you will get the visa when u try again..all the best


----------



## meddyna

I hope everyone waiting get their decision mails in the coming week....all the best and a restful weekend y'all...


----------



## primechat

I am pleased to inform everyone on this forum that I have, this morning, received an email that my settlement application and that of my daughter have been approved. I am sooo happy about this news. All wait not in vain. My prayer is that all those still waiting for decision receive their positive decision soon.
Pannyann, please don't loose hope.... your goodnews is on the way.


----------



## mouseonthemoon

Ive applied for my spouse visa since 4th of August. UKVI told me that the application has reached them in Kenya and is yet to be processed dated 6th of August. Until now, no decision has been made. My friend who applied last year, she got hers in a week. Its now August 22nd, Im still waiting. 

My spouse and me have had a 3 year relationship, long distance. We met every year, over Christmas. He has a good job exceeding the salary requirement and has his own accomodation etc. I studied in the UK for four years as well. 

Im praying I get a reply soon, or even at least today. I called them up today morning they said its been processed but no decision has been made. 

Teleperformance is not updating the timeline either!


----------



## Ob111

primechat said:


> I am pleased to inform everyone on this forum that I have, this morning, received an email that my settlement application and that of my daughter have been approved. I am sooo happy about this news. All wait not in vain. My prayer is that all those still waiting for decision receive their positive decision soon. Pannyann, please don't loose hope.... your goodnews is on the way.


Congratulations..... Lovely.


----------



## meddyna

primechat said:


> I am pleased to inform everyone on this forum that I have, this morning, received an email that my settlement application and that of my daughter have been approved. I am sooo happy about this news. All wait not in vain. My prayer is that all those still waiting for decision receive their positive decision soon.
> Pannyann, please don't loose hope.... your goodnews is on the way.


Congrats Primechat.......so happy for u...


----------



## primechat

My Timeline:

Country applied from: Abuja, Nigeria
Type of visa applied for: settlement with child dependant (non priority)
Date of application (online): 20 April, 2014
Date biometrics taken: 23 April, 2014
Date documents received in Sheffield: 28 April, 2014
Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks
Date of decision email: 22 August, 2014
Date visa received in the post: maybe by next week


----------



## jafferali

jafferali said:


> Country applying from: Singapore
> Country of Origin : India
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General - Dependent Visa
> Date application submitted: July 27, 2014 Online or In Person: Online
> Date biometrics taken: August 08, 2014 (Friday) - VFS Global office in Singapore and submitted document on the same day in personal
> Office location processing your visa: Manila, Phillipines
> Email Received:Waiting
> Visa approved: Waiting


Visa Approved:

Country applying from: Singapore
Country of Origin : India
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General - Dependent Visa
Date application submitted: July 27, 2014 Online or In Person: Online
Date biometrics taken: August 08, 2014 (Friday) - VFS Global office in Singapore and submitted document on the same day in personal
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Phillipines
Email Received: 20th August 2014
Collected the passport: 22nd August 2014


----------



## jafferali

I really thanks everyone for their help.


----------



## Dad

primechat said:


> I am pleased to inform everyone on this forum that I have, this morning, received an email that my settlement application and that of my daughter have been approved. I am sooo happy about this news. All wait not in vain. My prayer is that all those still waiting for decision receive their positive decision soon.
> Pannyann, please don't loose hope.... your goodnews is on the way.


Congratulations! So happy for you.


----------



## OrganisedChaos

mouseonthemoon said:


> Ive applied for my spouse visa since 4th of August. UKVI told me that the application has reached them in Kenya and is yet to be processed dated 6th of August. Until now, no decision has been made. My friend who applied last year, she got hers in a week. Its now August 22nd, Im still waiting.
> 
> My spouse and me have had a 3 year relationship, long distance. We met every year, over Christmas. He has a good job exceeding the salary requirement and has his own accomodation etc. I studied in the UK for four years as well.
> 
> Im praying I get a reply soon, or even at least today. I called them up today morning they said its been processed but no decision has been made.
> 
> Teleperformance is not updating the timeline either!


Processing times vary week by week for various reasons so you really can't compare to application made a year ago. Better off looking at recent processing times to get a better idea.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> I am pleased to inform everyone on this forum that I have, this morning, received an email that my settlement application and that of my daughter have been approved. I am sooo happy about this news. All wait not in vain. My prayer is that all those still waiting for decision receive their positive decision soon.
> Pannyann, please don't loose hope.... your goodnews is on the way.


Congratulations am very happy your visa has been approved.


----------



## Pannyann

jafferali said:


> Visa Approved:
> 
> Country applying from: Singapore
> Country of Origin : India
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General - Dependent Visa
> Date application submitted: July 27, 2014 Online or In Person: Online
> Date biometrics taken: August 08, 2014 (Friday) - VFS Global office in Singapore and submitted document on the same day in personal
> Office location processing your visa: Manila, Phillipines
> Email Received: 20th August 2014
> Collected the passport: 22nd August 2014


Congrats


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> Congratulations am very happy your visa has been approved.


Thank you Pannyann and all on this forum. This is like one family of people encouraging one another while the waiting game lasts...


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Thank you Pannyann and all on this forum. This is like one family of people encouraging one another while the waiting game lasts...


Yes it is I am completely fed up with waiting now. How did they let you know the visa was issue via separate email or the decision made?

Hope I hear soon it's getting lonely on here now I think just me n Gemini from Naija waiting still


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Yes it is I am completely fed up with waiting now. How did they let you know the visa was issue via separate email or the decision made?
> 
> Hope I hear soon it's getting lonely on here now I think just me n Gemini from Naija waiting still


I think Medyna and abci are also waiting. I pray you all get positive decisions from Sheffield soon


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> I think Medyna and abci are also waiting. I pray you all get positive decisions from Sheffield soon


Meddyna has received her visa. Abci I haven't heard from for long I don't know if they are still waiting?


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Meddyna has received her visa. Abci I haven't heard from for long I don't know if they are still waiting?


Yeah! Just remembered Meddyna got her visa few days ago but we haven't heard from abci for a while.....
I hope all is well with abci.


----------



## abci

primechat said:


> My Timeline:
> 
> Country applied from: Abuja, Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for: settlement with child dependant (non priority)
> Date of application (online): 20 April, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 23 April, 2014
> Date documents received in Sheffield: 28 April, 2014
> Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks
> Date of decision email: 22 August, 2014
> Date visa received in the post: maybe by next week


congratulations Primechat, am happy for you


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> congratulations Primechat, am happy for you


Have you had any news or updates yet?


----------



## abci

Pannyann said:


> Yes it is I am completely fed up with waiting now. How did they let you know the visa was issue via separate email or the decision made?
> 
> Hope I hear soon it's getting lonely on here now I think just me n Gemini from Naija waiting still


Hi Pannyann,
I'm also still waiting to hear from Sheffield.
the wait is frustrating but I cant be bothered any more, I'm just worried not seeing my fiance for this long and rescheduling our wedding plan as a result of the wait..

Sincerely Sheffield ought to give urgent attention to your hubby's application. But be strong, they probably might 've made decision on his application without sending decision made email. hopefully you should receive his documents by post in the next few days.

I pray we all get good news soon.


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> Yes it is I am completely fed up with waiting now. How did they let you know the visa was issue via separate email or the decision made?
> 
> Hope I hear soon it's getting lonely on here now I think just me n Gemini from Naija waiting still


Enquiry was made through VisaSheffield to know the status of my visa application end of July, I think July 30th and their response came in today that my visa application has been approved and will hopefully be dispatched to Nigeria next week.


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> Hi Pannyann,
> I'm also still waiting to hear from Sheffield.
> the wait is frustrating but I cant be bothered any more, I'm just worried not seeing my fiance for this long and rescheduling our wedding plan as a result of the wait..
> 
> Sincerely Sheffield ought to give urgent attention to your hubby's application. But be strong, they probably might 've made decision on his application without sending decision made email. hopefully you should receive his documents by post in the next few days.
> 
> I pray we all get good news soon.


We were told it's undergoing mandatory checks and a department is not responding to them. I'm due another operation 12 September hubby has wrote asking for update but they told him they dong know when will hear. The wait goes on.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Enquiry was made through VisaSheffield to know the status of my visa application end of July, I think July 30th and their response came in today that my visa application has been approved and will hopefully be dispatched to Nigeria next week.


They took so long to answer you but atleast they told you the decision which is great. Hopefully your documents will be with you soon 

Congrats again to you and your daughter


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> We were told it's undergoing mandatory checks and a department is not responding to them. I'm due another operation 12 September hubby has wrote asking for update but they told him they dong know when will hear. The wait goes on.


OMG! Sheffied should have sent another reminder e-mail or call the department. Stay strong & be positive. I pray the get back to you soon.


----------



## Hertsfem

My daughter in law just got the ETD for my grandson 

They fly tomorrow morning :cheer2:lane::cheer2:


----------



## abci

Pannyann said:


> We were told it's undergoing mandatory checks and a department is not responding to them. I'm due another operation 12 September hubby has wrote asking for update but they told him they dong know when will hear. The wait goes on.


oh! well that means they are assessing his application already.
it seems the mandatory checks time varies and not the same process for all applicants?
Just stay strong and know that the situation will get better.
I pray your hubby's visa arrive before this month ends.


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> oh! well that means they are assessing his application already.
> it seems the mandatory checks time varies and not the same process for all applicants?
> Just stay strong and know that the situation will get better.
> I pray your hubby's visa arrive before this month ends.


Yes but they also told me this in may! I haven't any idea what these checks are though?

I hope you hear soon so that you can get the wedding arranged do you have any new date in mind?


----------



## hightensionwire

I sent Sheffield an email yesterday gripping about how long they were taking and woke up today to an email that a decision had been made, with a tracking number. 
...FINALLY. 
Almost 23 weeks later.

Fiance non-priority US
Applied online: March 22nd
Files sent out: First week of April (can't remember exactly when, sorry!)
Decision has been made: August 22nd

Pannyann, here's hoping you're next!


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> My daughter in law just got the ETD for my grandson
> 
> They fly tomorrow morning :cheer2:lane::cheer2:


That's fab news am so happy for you and your family wish them a safe flight


----------



## hightensionwire

Hertsfem said:


> My daughter in law just got the ETD for my grandson
> 
> They fly tomorrow morning :cheer2:lane::cheer2:


I'm so happy for you and your family :]


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I sent Sheffield an email yesterday gripping about how long they were taking and woke up today to an email that a decision had been made, with a tracking number.
> ...FINALLY.
> Almost 23 weeks later.
> 
> Fiance non-priority US
> Applied online: March 22nd
> Files sent out: First week of April (can't remember exactly when, sorry!)
> Decision has been made: August 22nd
> 
> Pannyann, here's hoping you're next!


Congratulations that's awesome am so so happy for you 

Am speechless I just want to jump for joy for you, 

CONGRATS


----------



## Dad

Hertsfem said:


> My daughter in law just got the ETD for my grandson
> 
> They fly tomorrow morning :cheer2:lane::cheer2:


Congratulations! I'm sure your son will be looking forward to re-unite with his family.


----------



## Dad

hightensionwire said:


> I sent Sheffield an email yesterday gripping about how long they were taking and woke up today to an email that a decision had been made, with a tracking number.
> ...FINALLY.
> Almost 23 weeks later.
> 
> Fiance non-priority US
> Applied online: March 22nd
> Files sent out: First week of April (can't remember exactly when, sorry!)
> Decision has been made: August 22nd
> 
> Pannyann, here's hoping you're next!


Big congratulations Hightensionwire. I'm happy Sheffield has finally made a decision on your application.
All the best!


----------



## Ob111

hightensionwire said:


> I sent Sheffield an email yesterday gripping about how long they were taking and woke up today to an email that a decision had been made, with a tracking number. ...FINALLY. Almost 23 weeks later. Fiance non-priority US Applied online: March 22nd Files sent out: First week of April (can't remember exactly when, sorry!) Decision has been made: August 22nd Pannyann, here's hoping you're next!


Finally... Lovely congratulations


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Congratulations that's awesome am so so happy for you
> 
> Am speechless I just want to jump for joy for you,
> 
> CONGRATS


@ Pannyann, I'm sure you will hear soon from Sheffield. Hopefully in the next few days:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ob111

Hertsfem said:


> My daughter in law just got the ETD for my grandson  They fly tomorrow morning :cheer2:lane::cheer2:


Wonderful news.... Wish your DIL a safe flight


----------



## abci

hightensionwire said:


> I sent Sheffield an email yesterday gripping about how long they were taking and woke up today to an email that a decision had been made, with a tracking number.
> ...FINALLY.
> Almost 23 weeks later.
> 
> Fiance non-priority US
> Applied online: March 22nd
> Files sent out: First week of April (can't remember exactly when, sorry!)
> Decision has been made: August 22nd
> 
> Pannyann, here's hoping you're next!


Congratulation on getting the decision made email. you so deserve the email long before now.
Happy for you


----------



## meddyna

hightensionwire said:


> I sent Sheffield an email yesterday gripping about how long they were taking and woke up today to an email that a decision had been made, with a tracking number.
> ...FINALLY.
> Almost 23 weeks later.
> 
> Fiance non-priority US
> Applied online: March 22nd
> Files sent out: First week of April (can't remember exactly when, sorry!)
> Decision has been made: August 22nd
> 
> Pannyann, here's hoping you're next!


This great news..Congrats


----------



## hightensionwire

Thank you, everyone!
I was on the phone with my mom when I got the email and I must have screamed the poor woman's ear off. 

I really hope that all the rest of you lovely people waiting get that email immediately.
I've definitely got my fingers double crossed for you, Pannyann. I really hope you don't have to go through your September medical procedure without your husband by your side.


----------



## bluesky2015

I would like to congratulate all you wonderful people who got their visas. I am sorry I cannot keep track of names but I am very much happy for everyone who are finally going to reunite with their loved ones, because I know how it feels, I have been away from my fiance since two years now...and waiting for the results for my fiance visa after one refusal from last year. 

So, again, congrats and have a blessed life with your families


----------



## EddieBrewer

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Mid July
Date biometrics taken: Thurs July 24
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Monday July 28
Email receipt from Sheffield stating application had been received and place in priority queue: Tuesday July 29
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Date your visa was received: 22/08/2014 

THanks to everyone who provided me advice for applying for this, you have helped make my dream come true .


----------



## hightensionwire

waiting.stars said:


> I would like to congratulate all you wonderful people who got their visas. I am sorry I cannot keep track of names but I am very much happy for everyone who are finally going to reunite with their loved ones, because I know how it feels, I have been away from my fiance since two years now...and waiting for the results for my fiance visa after one refusal from last year.
> 
> So, again, congrats and have a blessed life with your families


Two years apart?! That's terrible! I hope you're reunited soon.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> @ Pannyann, I'm sure you will hear soon from Sheffield. Hopefully in the next few days:fingerscrossed:


Thanks I really hope so am pushing them to the limit I don't want to go through my big op alone, being a health worker makes me a bad patient too much knowledge isn't always a good thing. 

I've got my fingers crossed I get a decision and it's a yes


----------



## bluesky2015

hightensionwire said:


> Two years apart?! That's terrible! I hope you're reunited soon.


Thank you. I am very nervous to the point that I do not even want to check my emails to see the "decision has been made" email from Sheffield  .

I cannot put it in words how hard it has been for me.


----------



## Pannyann

Abci me and you have got to hear next!


----------



## bluesky2015

Pannyann said:


> Abci me and you have got to hear next!


I read your posts every day and I think you are a very brave person and I am sure you will hear a good news next week. There is a saying in my country "patience is hard but it's fruit is very sweet"


----------



## Annie212

Congratulations to all who have heard from the UKVI. Wishing all of you positive outcomes and safe travels to your new home.


----------



## Slaphead123

*My timeline*

Spouse/Partner plus dependent child settlement visa made in South Africa

Applications submitted online: 22-AUG-2014
Fees paid: 22-AUG-2014
Appointments made for: 25-AUG-2014

Documents (Applicants):
Application x 2
Passport Photos
Passports
ID Cards
TB Certs
Conf of employment (for what it's worth)
Letter from school re sole rsponsibility of child
Supporting photos and telephone records between parties
Supporting letter from employers (we both work for same company) regarding relationship
3 x Marriage certs (1st, Abridged and un-abridged)
Birth certs
Old passport with previous visa appliaction

Documents (Appx 2):
7 months payslip & P60
Divorce paperwork
Employers letter re income, term of employment and relationship

I've intentionally kept things on a less is more basis since I am applying on appdx A and there's no doubt I meet the threshold.

Will be interesting to see if they can pass as is or want my inside leg measurement. I am sure I might have missed mentioning a couple of docs also, my wife has everything in original in ZA.

Slap
Details of existing living arrangements


----------



## Tmw

EddieBrewer said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Mid July
> Date biometrics taken: Thurs July 24
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Monday July 28
> Email receipt from Sheffield stating application had been received and place in priority queue: Tuesday July 29
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Date your visa was received: 22/08/2014
> 
> THanks to everyone who provided me advice for applying for this, you have helped make my dream come true .


Great news

We are on the same timeline so still hopeful of getting the mail before the long weekend


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Abci me and you have got to hear next!


Just keep emailing them!
It seems to help somewhat. Every time I emailed them I got a positive email afterwards.
I really hope you hear on Tuesday.


----------



## Hertsfem

Bank statements?
Works contract?
English test?


----------



## suziechew

*12 weeks priority*

hello all ,today has been a whirlwind of disbelief ,fustration ,shock ,and tears ,then more tears ,and alot of "oh my god " .
got home from work to a email from sheffield ,weird they emailing me ,but they had emailed the other other half with no response ,probably cos it was middle of the night ! anyway ...descision made ,need fedex account number , i started shaking ,got on skype to my beloved and shouted at him ,poor soul ,how could he not tell me we had news ,um ..he didnt know 
.So then i try to sort out fedex ,2 hours later and im in tears ,what a nightmare .the helpful lady who did it for my fiance ,was so helpful she used the store account number !!And fedex wouldnt except my address on usa site and uk site takes 2 days ,yeah right bank holiday weekend .So i go to fedex live chat and a very nice lady ,helped me ,now as to wether sheffield play ball ,another matter .She arranged for fedex to pick up the package ,so as i was looking for all the info i had and writing an email to sheffield explaining what was happening ,i had an email from my MP ,saying that the home office had been in touch and had infact issued the visa's for my fiance and his son yesterday !!!!! :rockon:

So it all happened at once and with no wait till it arrives ,i can finally breathe again ,as long as my MP got it right ,be totally gutted if he didnt ! 
Anyways thanks to everyone on here ,for not pointing out how stupid some of my questions were ,for explaining it all to me ,when my brain had turned to cottonwool , and then again because i still couldnt grasp it , ok and maybe a 3rd time  Thanks to everyone ,who has laughed ,cried and been completely dumbstruck by it all ,only we have done it and are still going thru it can understand the huge amount of stress this is .
And to everyone still waiting ,Pannyann ,your day will come ,hang on in there ,you sure helped me ,just to listen and have a moan with and just knowing you are not alone .
will keep informed on wether the visa turns up or not and the maybe ongoing fedex drama . 
I told him to open an account ,he better hope it gets picked up !!!! :target:


----------



## Pannyann

waiting.stars said:


> I read your posts every day and I think you are a very brave person and I am sure you will hear a good news next week. There is a saying in my country "patience is hard but it's fruit is very sweet"


Thank you so much I know it's tough for you being away from your partner


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> hello all ,today has been a whirlwind of disbelief ,fustration ,shock ,and tears ,then more tears ,and alot of "oh my god " .
> got home from work to a email from sheffield ,weird they emailing me ,but they had emailed the other other half with no response ,probably cos it was middle of the night ! anyway ...descision made ,need fedex account number , i started shaking ,got on skype to my beloved and shouted at him ,poor soul ,how could he not tell me we had news ,um ..he didnt know
> .So then i try to sort out fedex ,2 hours later and im in tears ,what a nightmare .the helpful lady who did it for my fiance ,was so helpful she used the store account number !!And fedex wouldnt except my address on usa site and uk site takes 2 days ,yeah right bank holiday weekend .So i go to fedex live chat and a very nice lady ,helped me ,now as to wether sheffield play ball ,another matter .She arranged for fedex to pick up the package ,so as i was looking for all the info i had and writing an email to sheffield explaining what was happening ,i had an email from my MP ,saying that the home office had been in touch and had infact issued the visa's for my fiance and his son yesterday !!!!! :rockon:
> 
> So it all happened at once and with no wait till it arrives ,i can finally breathe again ,as long as my MP got it right ,be totally gutted if he didnt !
> Anyways thanks to everyone on here ,for not pointing out how stupid some of my questions were ,for explaining it all to me ,when my brain had turned to cottonwool , and then again because i still couldnt grasp it , ok and maybe a 3rd time  Thanks to everyone ,who has laughed ,cried and been completely dumbstruck by it all ,only we have done it and are still going thru it can understand the huge amount of stress this is .
> And to everyone still waiting ,Pannyann ,your day will come ,hang on in there ,you sure helped me ,just to listen and have a moan with and just knowing you are not alone .
> will keep informed on wether the visa turns up or not and the maybe ongoing fedex drama .
> I told him to open an account ,he better hope it gets picked up !!!! :target:


Yay suzie us cornish girls gotta stick together I doubt your mp got it wrong hè wouldn't do that. Was just coming on here to see how your were and saw this and shouted did you hear me? 

Congrats it's such great news


----------



## Pannyann

Am trying stay positive but I really hope were going be ok I sit and think did I miss something but I can't see that I did. I met everything required supplied all evidence guess now another weeks ended and I got just wait till Tuesday. 

Wish I could go forward in time 

Congrats to everyone have a lovely weekend


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> Am trying stay positive but I really hope were going be ok I sit and think did I miss something but I can't see that I did. I met everything required supplied all evidence guess now another weeks ended and I got just wait till Tuesday.
> 
> Wish I could go forward in time
> 
> Congrats to everyone have a lovely weekend


It's you next Panny! hold in there girl :fingerscrossed:


----------



## peuapeu

mouseonthemoon said:


> Ive applied for my spouse visa since 4th of August. UKVI told me that the application has reached them in Kenya and is yet to be processed dated 6th of August. Until now, no decision has been made. My friend who applied last year, she got hers in a week. Its now August 22nd, Im still waiting.
> 
> My spouse and me have had a 3 year relationship, long distance. We met every year, over Christmas. He has a good job exceeding the salary requirement and has his own accomodation etc. I studied in the UK for four years as well.
> 
> Im praying I get a reply soon, or even at least today. I called them up today morning they said its been processed but no decision has been made.
> 
> Teleperformance is not updating the timeline either!


I hope you will hear good news soon. The processing in the US is similar and also they are not updating the processing times. But stay strong.


----------



## bluesky2015

Hertsfem said:


> It's you next Panny! hold in there girl :fingerscrossed:


I believe so too


----------



## peuapeu

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you. I am very nervous to the point that I do not even want to check my emails to see the "decision has been made" email from Sheffield  .
> 
> I cannot put it in words how hard it has been for me.


I hope looking back, these hard times will be small once we are all united with our loved ones. Keep being strong and never give up. I also had a refusal for my general visitor visa so we moved on and decided to get married in the UK in December. I hope we will not have to wait long. 

Online Application: July 24, 2014 Fiance-Priority
Biometrics: July 29, 2014
Packet mailed to fiance: July 29, 2014
Fiance Received Packet: July 31, 2014
* Had to wait for final bank statements for fiance.
Papers Received and Packet Mail to Sheffield: Aug 2, 2014
Sheffield Received: Aug 5, 2014
Additional Information requested: Aug 5, 2014
Decision Made Email: N/A
Visa Received by Mail: N/A


----------



## suziechew

Pannyann said:


> Am trying stay positive but I really hope were going be ok I sit and think did I miss something but I can't see that I did. I met everything required supplied all evidence guess now another weeks ended and I got just wait till Tuesday.
> 
> Wish I could go forward in time
> 
> Congrats to everyone have a lovely weekend


i know how you feel ,everyday its all we would talk about ,what if i did this or didnt do that ,self doubt really got to me at times ,we rowed alot mainly due to the stress of it all ,really is a massive strain , and thats just without added complications like you have with health issues ,my anxiety was sky high ,and they changing my meds again ,so im going thru withdrawals , before they try the next lot .
it really is a nightmare ,and the main reason for that is because we care , we care because we not with the special people who makes our lives complete ,simple as that really x


----------



## peuapeu

I am probably silly.....I have my bags packed and they are sitting right near my door. I am trying to stay positive that I will receive approval. As soon as it arrives I am ready to go. I don't see why I should be refused but I keep worrying that I didn't send something correctly, that I filled out something incorrectly or worsee, that they did not receive my passport. (It was accidentally left out of the package at FedEx and had to be sent later. Fed Ex confirms receipt but Sheffield has not sent me anything that says it received it. I have sent 4 emails and no response to any of them). I worry about the ongoing relationship....I sent pictures, screenshots of us on Skype and Facebook, the provisional booking at the registry office and a receipt for a simple dress I plan to wear as well as his letter. I hope that is enough to show our subsisting relationship. Worry worry worry.....

Kimberly


----------



## Little2ya

peuapeu said:


> I am probably silly.....I have my bags packed and they are sitting right near my door. I am trying to stay positive that I will receive approval. As soon as it arrives I am ready to go. I don't see why I should be refused but I keep worrying that I didn't send something correctly, that I filled out something incorrectly or worsee, that they did not receive my passport. (It was accidentally left out of the package at FedEx and had to be sent later. Fed Ex confirms receipt but Sheffield has not sent me anything that says it received it. I have sent 4 emails and no response to any of them). I worry about the ongoing relationship....I sent pictures, screenshots of us on Skype and Facebook, the provisional booking at the registry office and a receipt for a simple dress I plan to wear as well as his letter. I hope that is enough to show our subsisting relationship. Worry worry worry.....
> 
> Kimberly


I am sitting by the door waiting for my decision to arrive. I'm sick. I too believe it should be a positive result. But god to have our lives and futures in the hands of others. It's just terrifying. Friends and family can offer support but other then this group here in this forum. No one gets it.


----------



## bluesky2015

peuapeu said:


> I am probably silly.....I have my bags packed and they are sitting right near my door. I am trying to stay positive that I will receive approval. As soon as it arrives I am ready to go. I don't see why I should be refused but I keep worrying that I didn't send something correctly, that I filled out something incorrectly or worsee, that they did not receive my passport. (It was accidentally left out of the package at FedEx and had to be sent later. Fed Ex confirms receipt but Sheffield has not sent me anything that says it received it. I have sent 4 emails and no response to any of them). I worry about the ongoing relationship....I sent pictures, screenshots of us on Skype and Facebook, the provisional booking at the registry office and a receipt for a simple dress I plan to wear as well as his letter. I hope that is enough to show our subsisting relationship. Worry worry worry.....
> 
> Kimberly


Stay strong and I am positive you will hear a good news very soon. A very best of luck to you


----------



## Nilla39

Pannyann said:


> Congratulations to you and your family


Thank you Pannyann hang in there Hun keep your chin up 😊


----------



## peuapeu

Little2ya said:


> I am sitting by the door waiting for my decision to arrive. I'm sick. I too believe it should be a positive result. But god to have our lives and futures in the hands of others. It's just terrifying. Friends and family can offer support but other then this group here in this forum. No one gets it.


Thank you! You too!


----------



## peuapeu

waiting.stars said:


> Stay strong and I am positive you will hear a good news very soon. A very best of luck to you


And you as well!


----------



## yubinkyoku

My fiance received his visa!

One slight point of confusion is that it says it is valid from 11/8/14 to 11/5/17. There is a note that he cannot access public funds or work (which lines up with the fact that he applied as a fiance and not a spouse), but the dates are throwing me off. 

We definitely applied for the fiance visa, but I am just worried he might encounter an issue at Immigration if there's something amiss with the dates? I was expecting a validity period of six months.

Any advice very welcome, thanks!

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Fiance (Priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
Online application submitted: July 18
Biometrics Completed: July 22
Documents sent: July 22 (via UPS)
Documents received in Sheffield: July 24 
Docs received by Sheffield: no email
Decision made email: August 20th
Visa received: August 22nd


----------



## foreversamijo

Ok everyone, I RECEIVED MY VISA TODAY!!!!
Thank you JESUS! I tell ya, God is GREAT!

So, here is my complete "priority" timeline:

July 16- Completed online application and booked my biometrics appointment with VHS Global. 

July 18 - Completed biometrics and submitted application and documents to VFS Global, who sent everything to Sheffield via courier. 

July 22- Sheffield email confirmation of documents received.

Aug 21- Received "A decision has been made" email from Sheffield. Along with a DHL tracking number link. 

Aug 22- Received an email (in French) from VFS Global saying that they have received my application.

Aug 22- A couple hours later received another email from VFS Global stating the days and times I can pick up my passport. 

Aug 22- Went to the VHS Global office downtown and picked up my passport with my UK visa stamped inside. 

Total Business Days from the Day Everything was Sent to Sheffield= 25

Yay!

Good luck to all those who are still waiting. The key is patience and trusting in God!

Thank you to all those who've been helping me with this process for the last 5 months. Means a lot to me!


----------



## Runningoutoftime

Passports arrived, but after 18 days, not 10.

My grandmother passed away, and my husband wasn't able to accompany me because our passports didn't come back in time. So I traveled on my American passport instead of my Dutch one. Took a train to Holland and flew from there with my mom, so she wouldn't have to travel alone while so upset.

I got hassled a lot at passport control -leaving- the Netherlands for America, wanting proof that I don't live in The Netherlands; a country where I've spent a total of about three weeks in the last three YEARS. Ridiculous, since I had an entry stamp from France that I had received 12 HOURS earlier. How could I be living there if I arrived hours ago?

Presumably he asked because I'm a native speaker of Dutch. I told him I do actually have Dutch citizenship, and as my passport shows, I was born there, but that it's irrelevant and that I did't need a Dutch passport for my travels, because I don't live in The Netherlands, haven't for 15 years, and was only in the country for 9 hours. He could SEE from my other stamps that I spent about 8 out of 12 months in America this past year, and the other four months in various other countries, mostly England, so his accusation that I might be secretly living in The Netherlands was ridiculous. (If he wanted proof I just legally moved to England I could understand, but he was strangely convinced I was living in The Netherlands)

He told me he still wanted proof that I'm a dual citizen (god knows why, completely irrelevant as I was leaving Europe). So I told him: Listen, I'm an American citizen trying to return to America while legally in Europe on a visa granted by France (eurotunnel) 12 hours ago, are you detaining me or not, because if so, I'd like to make a call to the American embassy. And then he let me pass. 

Not looking forward to returning to London on Monday after the funeral, without my EU passport in hand to show that I can enter and stay as long as I like. I'll have my husband come to the airport with my passport, as they just arrived. That way someone could go get it from him, worst case scenario.

---

Type of visa: EEA National Family Permit
Applied from: United States
Nationalities: U.S. (husband and wife), Netherlands (wife)
Projected timeline: 15 days
Actual Processing time: 19 days (23 including overnight shipping both ways)

Jan 20: Application submitted, first request to return documents ASAP
Jan 23: Biometrics taken, second request to return documents ASAP
Jan 27: Documents accepted at NYC UKBA office
Jan 28: Documents acknowledged at NYC UKBA office
Feb 4: Third request to return documents ASAP (had to be in the UK Feb 10 for work)
Feb 11: Fourth request to return documents ASAP
Feb 14: Received email notification that visa had been issued
Feb 17: Visa received

--

Type of visa: EEA2 Five Year Residence Permit
Applied from: United Kingdom
Nationalities: U.S. (husband and wife), Netherlands (wife)
Projected timeline: 6 months
Actual Processing time: ?
Projected timeline return passports: 10 days
Actual return time: 18 days

July 31: Application submitted
August 1: Application accepted at Home Office in Durham
August 1: First request to receive passports back (projected: 10 working days)
August 4: Confirmation of receipt sent by regular mail (arrived aug 6)
August 8: Second request to receive passports back (added their processing number from the letter)
August 11: Certificate of Application with permission to work in the UK sent by regular mail (arrived aug 13)
August 19: Passports returned


----------



## Little2ya

Type of Visa: Fiance -Non Priority
Office Location:Sheffield
Online Application: July 4, 2014 
Biometrics: July 9, 2014
Packet arrived in Sheffield via UPS: July 16, 2014
Sheffield Email of Received: July 26th
Sent Priority Upgrade: Aug. 9, 2014
EMAILED TWICE A DAY
Sheffield Acknowledge Upgrade: Aug. 15, 2014
Decision Made Email: Aug. 20th
Visa Received by Mail and tackling delivery man: Aug 22nd
My Birthday: Aug 28th
Date of Arrival hugging my hubby: Aug. 28th 


Thank you to all of the moderators who have answered tons of random questions. Thank you everyone else who has shared their personal stories and struggles. It has been an emotionally draining process. I think for the first time in months I'll get more than 5 hours of sleep! Sending continued luck to those who are still waiting. 
To those thinking of upgrading DO IT. And harass them with emails like I did. Get their butts in to gear, it's our lives, our futures, we have the right to be diligent!


----------



## jafferali

Pannyann said:


> Congrats


Thanks Pannyann. I will pray for you. You will hear your decision soon.

Regards,
Jaffer Ali


----------



## GeorgeAdelaide

GeorgeAdelaide said:


> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner (with Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 12 August 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 19 August 2014, and all documents submitted at VFS Sydney
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: Decision within 10 working days
> E-mail: Decision has been made: TBC
> Date visa received: TBC
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


We received a 'your visa will be despatched shortly' email on 22nd (Friday) - pretty much exactly 72 hours after all documents were dropped at VFS Sydney.

Trying to not let those two words 'your visa' get my hopes up too much but I am just too excited!


----------



## shan2218

peuapeu said:


> I am probably silly.....I have my bags packed and they are sitting right near my door. I am trying to stay positive that I will receive approval. As soon as it arrives I am ready to go. I don't see why I should be refused but I keep worrying that I didn't send something correctly, that I filled out something incorrectly or worsee, that they did not receive my passport. (It was accidentally left out of the package at FedEx and had to be sent later. Fed Ex confirms receipt but Sheffield has not sent me anything that says it received it. I have sent 4 emails and no response to any of them). I worry about the ongoing relationship....I sent pictures, screenshots of us on Skype and Facebook, the provisional booking at the registry office and a receipt for a simple dress I plan to wear as well as his letter. I hope that is enough to show our subsisting relationship. Worry worry worry.....
> 
> Kimberly


I had my bags packed as well  If it helps, if you remember, I had my refusal previously as well and I got my visa no problem. Don't worry about the ongoing relationship thing. The only thing I had sent on our application is a quick blurb explaining the different times we'd spent together/apart and I sent about 6 pictures with a note dating and explaining each pic. Like 'Valentine's Day 2012' or 'New Orleans, May 2013' or 'Trip to London, Sept 2013'. So I'm sure your provided enough!


----------



## suziechew

*lack of photos*



shan2218 said:


> I had my bags packed as well  If it helps, if you remember, I had my refusal previously as well and I got my visa no problem. Don't worry about the ongoing relationship thing. The only thing I had sent on our application is a quick blurb explaining the different times we'd spent together/apart and I sent about 6 pictures with a note dating and explaining each pic. Like 'Valentine's Day 2012' or 'New Orleans, May 2013' or 'Trip to London, Sept 2013'. So I'm sure your provided enough!


i have to say that we also had very few photos ,only 2 of us both together ,i hate having my photo taken ,also as was just the 2 of us ,it was either a picture of him or 1 of me .I did however enclose some of the photos we took of things when we were out and about ,and i wrote a comment for each one ,also explaining that at my age and weight i was not a photo person .
Another thing i added was over our wedding plans ,i explained that having both been married before a big wedding was not on the cards ,as we would rather spend the money on home improvements or a campervan /RV .:blabla:


----------



## Annie212

suziechew said:


> i have to say that we also had very few photos ,only 2 of us both together ,i hate having my photo taken ,also as was just the 2 of us ,it was either a picture of him or 1 of me .I did however enclose some of the photos we took of things when we were out and about ,and i wrote a comment for each one ,also explaining that at my age and weight i was not a photo person .
> Another thing i added was over our wedding plans ,i explained that having both been married before a big wedding was not on the cards ,as we would rather spend the money on home improvements or a campervan /RV .:blabla:


I can totally relate to this. At my age and weight, I hate to have my picture taken as well. We couldn't sent any photos of our 19 years together. The pictures we did have were ruined in a leaky storage unit during a storm in Arizona years ago and so I am chewing my fingers over that but cannot be helped. We just don't photograph well and I am a once upon a time pro photographer now turned hobby and I like being on the other side of the camera. We take photos of places but not of us. 

We shall see if I gave enough proof of a 19 year marriage (laughing).


----------



## Pallykin

We've bee together 27 years, and primarily have photos from 20+ years ago, when a relative was very reliably taking photos of the family at the dinner table at holidays and other events. She the went through a period of not having a camera, and she never went back to her photo taking regimen once she got a new one.

On holidays, we also photographed the places we visited, but we never handed the camera to strangers and asked them to take our picture. We're doing a little bit of this now, much to my SO's chagrin. He also dislikes having his picture taken. 

We have plenty of other documentary evidence, like the house we bought together 21 years ago, in which we are still living. So documenting a subsisting relationship should be a non-issue for us. That said, it's hard to avoid worrying about this process, because a lot is on the line.


----------



## peuapeu

*a*



shan2218 said:


> I had my bags packed as well  If it helps, if you remember, I had my refusal previously as well and I got my visa no problem. Don't worry about the ongoing relationship thing. The only thing I had sent on our application is a quick blurb explaining the different times we'd spent together/apart and I sent about 6 pictures with a note dating and explaining each pic. Like 'Valentine's Day 2012' or 'New Orleans, May 2013' or 'Trip to London, Sept 2013'. So I'm sure your provided enough!


Thanks for all the encouragment. Shan, what was your timeline again?


----------



## soullove

Type of Visa applied: Settlement Marriage (Fiance) - (Non-Priority)
Location of application: India (Mumbai)
Online application completed: 26 July 2014
Biometrics completed: 28th July 2014
Date supporting documents were received by British High Commission: 31st July 2014
Email confirmation: 31st July 2014
Timeline given: Within 60 days
Decision has been made Email: 25th August 2014
Visa received: have to collect it from the VFS centre once it's there

16 working days!!!!!! So nervous!!! But the wait is over!!


----------



## mouseonthemoon

Soullove you're lucky. Im still waiting for my reply. Hopefully soon.

Type of Visa applied: Settlement Spouse
Location of application: Tanzania
Online application completed: 3rd August 2014
Biometrics completed: 4th August 2014
Date supporting documents were received by British High Commission: 6th August 2014
Email confirmation: none
Timeline given: Within 60 days
Decision has been made Email: still waiting.
Visa received: still waiting.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## shan2218

peuapeu said:


> Thanks for all the encouragment. Shan, what was your timeline again?


Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Fiance (Priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield UK
Online application submitted: July 6
Biometrics Completed: July 9
Priority Upgrade: July 9
Documents sent: July 14 (via UPS)
Documents received in Sheffield: July 16 
Docs received by Sheffield: July 16 (email official and priority recognized)
Additional Documents Requested: July 16 
Additional Documents sent: July 16 (via email)
Email Confirmation "Decision has been made": July 29 (9 business days?!)
Visa received: July 31!!!

Back in UK: August 14 

I think I got super lucky with my 'dream timeline' from what I keep seeing. Right pile at the right time I guess.


----------



## waiting2go

Good news! Visa arrived! Application was approved! The waiting was driving me insane! Good luck and best wishes to everyone who is still waiting for a decision.



Application type: Spouse Settlement from US (non-priority)
Application submitted online: June 7, 2014
Biometrics Appointment: June 13, 2014
Fedex'd application to NY: June 16, 2014
Received application back from NY with instructions to mail to Sheffield:June 30, 2014
Fedex'd application to Sheffield: June 30, 2014
Application delivered to Sheffield (FedEx confirmation): July 2, 2014
Email receipt from Sheffield stating application had been received: July 16, 2014
Paid to upgrade to priority: August 5
Email from Sheffield acknowledging upgrade: August 11
Communications from Sheffield: Email received on August 15 stating a decision had been made on August 12. 
Paperwork sent by Sheffield: August 22
Received in the US: Visa received August 25!!!


----------



## Dad

waiting2go said:


> Good news! Visa arrived! Application was approved! The waiting was driving me insane! Good luck and best wishes to everyone who is still waiting for a decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Application type: Spouse Settlement from US (non-priority)
> Application submitted online: June 7, 2014
> Biometrics Appointment: June 13, 2014
> Fedex'd application to NY: June 16, 2014
> Received application back from NY with instructions to mail to Sheffield:June 30, 2014
> Fedex'd application to Sheffield: June 30, 2014
> Application delivered to Sheffield (FedEx confirmation): July 2, 2014
> Email receipt from Sheffield stating application had been received: July 16, 2014
> Paid to upgrade to priority: August 5
> Email from Sheffield acknowledging upgrade: August 11
> Communications from Sheffield: Email received on August 15 stating a decision had been made on August 12.
> Paperwork sent by Sheffield: August 22
> Received in the US: Visa received August 25!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## soullove

mouseonthemoon said:


> Soullove you're lucky. Im still waiting for my reply. Hopefully soon.
> 
> Type of Visa applied: Settlement Spouse
> Location of application: Tanzania
> Online application completed: 3rd August 2014
> Biometrics completed: 4th August 2014
> Date supporting documents were received by British High Commission: 6th August 2014
> Email confirmation: none
> Timeline given: Within 60 days
> Decision has been made Email: still waiting.
> Visa received: still waiting.
> 
> Fingers crossed.



I hope you hear soon!! Good luck to you...fingers crossed!!!


----------



## LoriAnn

Well I'm joining the club finally, I sent my documents off today and the waiting game begins.

Application type: Spouse Settlement from US 
Application submitted online: August 21 (my husband's birthday at that)
Biometrics Appointment: August 25
Purchased Priority Service: August 25
Mailed Supporting Documents to Sheffield: August 25
Documents Received:
Decision Made:
Documents and Hopefully Visa Received:


----------



## Annie212

LoriAnn said:


> Well I'm joining the club finally, I sent my documents off today and the waiting game begins.
> 
> Application type: Spouse Settlement from US
> Application submitted online: August 21 (my husband's birthday at that)
> Biometrics Appointment: August 25
> Purchased Priority Service: August 25
> Mailed Supporting Documents to Sheffield: August 25
> Documents Received:
> Decision Made:
> Documents and Hopefully Visa Received:


Good luck LoriAnn ... fingers crossed for you


----------



## Mmerya

What additional documents did they request? Curious.... Applied online Saturday.... Biometrics Friday... Already on the edge of my seat and haven't even shipped the documents yet! Lol!!


----------



## hightensionwire

I got my visa this morning (August 25th).
Currently pricing flights and trying to decide when I want to fly :]


----------



## peuapeu

LoriAnn said:


> Well I'm joining the club finally, I sent my documents off today and the waiting game begins.
> 
> Application type: Spouse Settlement from US
> Application submitted online: August 21 (my husband's birthday at that)
> Biometrics Appointment: August 25
> Purchased Priority Service: August 25
> Mailed Supporting Documents to Sheffield: August 25
> Documents Received:
> Decision Made:
> Documents and Hopefully Visa Received:


Good luck with your application, I hope you get your good news soon!


----------



## GeorgeAdelaide

*Received Visa!!*



GeorgeAdelaide said:


> Country applying from: Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner (with Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 12 August 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 19 August 2014, and all documents submitted at VFS Sydney
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: Decision within 10 working days
> E-mail: Decision has been made: TBC
> Date visa received: TBC
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


E-mail: 22nd August 
Visa Picked Up: 26th August

Exactly 1 week (5 working days) from submitting all documents to picking up the passport. The documents wouldn't have arrived at Manila until 20th and the visa was actually issued on 22nd - it seems Manila are a lot more efficient than Sheffield.

A huge, massive thank-you to everyone here - Joppa, Nyclon and all other contributors. Without your help, I would've been totally lost and almost certainly would've been rejected. I owe you all so much.

It's 4am here in London and I now feel like I can sleep easy for the first time since leaving Mitch at Sydney airport in late February. He'll hopefully be here in 2 short weeks. 

Finally, wishing everyone still waiting on a decision all the luck in the world! It's a seriously stressful time but I truly believe this forum provides us all with support and the knowledge that we are not going through this alone.

Best of luck to all,

Georgina x


----------



## peuapeu

GeorgeAdelaide said:


> E-mail: 22nd August
> Visa Picked Up: 26th August
> 
> Exactly 1 week (5 working days) from submitting all documents to picking up the passport. The documents wouldn't have arrived at Manila until 20th and the visa was actually issued on 22nd - it seems Manila are a lot more efficient than Sheffield.
> 
> A huge, massive thank-you to everyone here - Joppa, Nyclon and all other contributors. Without your help, I would've been totally lost and almost certainly would've been rejected. I owe you all so much.
> 
> It's 4am here in London and I now feel like I can sleep easy for the first time since leaving Mitch at Sydney airport in late February. He'll hopefully be here in 2 short weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, wishing everyone still waiting on a decision all the luck in the world! It's a seriously stressful time but I truly believe this forum provides us all with support and the knowledge that we are not going through this alone.
> 
> Best of luck to all,
> 
> Georgina x


Congratulations! Great news. Yes, I wish Sheffield was that fast in processing. I know you will be having sweet dreams tonight.  Best of luck to you and you sweetie.:clap2::clap2::cheer2:


----------



## Ob111

hightensionwire said:


> I got my visa this morning (August 25th). Currently pricing flights and trying to decide when I want to fly :]


Congratulations..... The wait was horrible but worth it.... Have a safe trip


----------



## LoriAnn

GeorgeAdelaide said:


> E-mail: 22nd August
> Visa Picked Up: 26th August
> 
> ....
> 
> Finally, wishing everyone still waiting on a decision all the luck in the world! It's a seriously stressful time but I truly believe this forum provides us all with support and the knowledge that we are not going through this alone.
> 
> Best of luck to all,
> 
> Georgina x


Congratulations and safe travels!


----------



## suziechew

*Every little helps .*



hightensionwire said:


> I got my visa this morning (August 25th).
> Currently pricing flights and trying to decide when I want to fly :]


Congrats ,bout time  

i found flights havent really gone down much ,and my other half plans to fly on Monday ,he is using his avios points to pay for extra case /tote box (was told by a forum member dosent have to be a case ,as long as tote box is sealed shut ,they drilled holes and put cable ties thru to seal it ),he built those up flying to see me ,came in handy .:music:
Thats if sheffield will mail our documents ,trouble with the waybill (lady in shop used the shops account number ) So ive set up our own account and pray that they read the email ,telling them default address is UK and make sure its my other halfs in USA . Im thinking this may cause problems ...Oh well .
And this fedex issue ,caused a row ,i told him to open an account ! :Cry:

Also emailed it to my MP as they also requested the details to speak to sheffield with .I did point out to them that not only did our app take longer than the 6 weeks stated on the VFS site but the visa4u site tells american settlement visas applications to send to New York causing delays and upset ,whilst documents get sent back .Also causing a delay in the time sensitive 2 weeks bio to doc's recieved at sheffield .
Hopefully this may well help to update the site ,so others dont get caught up in this mistake ,people who are not part of this forum ,and indeed the "immigration specialists/solicitors "who give out the wrong information .
Like we need more stress !! :roll: :wacko:

oh and Congrats to everyone who heard last week ,may all your dreams come true .


----------



## Tmw

For those just applying, we are now starting our fifth week, spouse priority visa from the USA under Cat A. Priority app from the beginning, no gaps on any of the criteria. 

Hoping for this week. We are now going to have to move our wedding celebration party. 

Nothing compared to the waiting time others are suffering , but its really frustrating.


----------



## symmetry

We caved and paid priority on the 15th August. Emailed them twice since, but haven't heard back. Only got the auto reply email the second time....strange.

Fingers crossed we hear back soon, we're on week 10 and slowly reaching the end of our sanity. I can't imagine how the 20+ week waiters are coping - let's hope the men in white coats don't need to be called out for you all!


----------



## Annie212

Has anyone heard from Sheffield today? Seems kind of quiet? But it is the first day back after a bank holiday so perhaps getting back to it takes a day or two.


----------



## suziechew

Annie212 said:


> Has anyone heard from Sheffield today? Seems kind of quiet? But it is the first day back after a bank holiday so perhaps getting back to it takes a day or two.


i have heard from sheffield to say my fedex issue has been dealt with,and my account has been linked with our application .
For those who are applying in the future ,i cannot stress enough set up a account ,be it fedex or whoever ,as sheffield does not like pre- paid waybills .It will save added stress to a already stressful time . :fencing:

i will post my final timeline once the package is home ,im not tempting fate .


----------



## Annie212

suziechew said:


> i have heard from sheffield to say my fedex issue has been dealt with,and my account has been linked with our application .
> For those who are applying in the future ,i cannot stress enough set up a account ,be it fedex or whoever ,as sheffield does not like pre- paid waybills .It will save added stress to a already stressful time . :fencing:
> 
> i will post my final timeline once the package is home ,im not tempting fate .


We set up a Fedex shipping label from Sheffield to here and it is initiated, which means the information is sent to Fedex and it is waiting to be used. Once it is picked up from Sheffield it will start tracking automatically, and then be charged to my room mates account. It is the same kind of shipping label you get when you buy something over the internet and want to return it. The company sends you a shipping label. Its all ready to go and linked to their account but they do not get charged for it until it is put into use and scanned. It took a little doing to get the Fedex people to realize what it was we wanted and my room mate had to go through a manager to get it done. Shouldn't be that difficult, really, as they do these kinds of labels everyday. 

At any rate, whether you are using Fedex or DHL or ?? Yes, you NEED an account. One that is linked to your debit or credit card so the shipping can be charged to it once your package is ready to leave Sheffield. 

This seems to be a struggle for a lot of folks so maybe we can get a step by step on how to do this or maybe that is not possible since it seems to be different depending on which Fedex or DHL you use. Any suggestions? 
Cheers, Annie.


----------



## Pallykin

I was thinking that we could help a lot of people and save time too if we could set up some stickies with frequently asked questions. These could then be updated as necessary. 

Shipping comes up frequently, as does the "do I send my application to New York or Sheffield" question. Sheffield wants an electronic waybill. One applicant wrote her credit card number on a waybill and sent that. So clearly there's a need for answers out there.

A link to the financial requirements document and a mention that bank statements need to be originals or stamped and signed as well as an explanation of the 28 day rule. Also if using earnings, payslips bank statements showing deposits...

A posting of relationship proof requirements, evidence of cohabitation (if unmarried) such as council tax statements, joint tenancy agreements, joint bills, no more than 10-15 photos, etc. Marriage certificate if married...

A posting on the applicant's and sponsor's letters, their purpose, generally what they should cover, maximum length...

What else?


----------



## peuapeu

I got my email today! 

Dear Ms Poe,

A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.

Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is **** **** **** and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com

Best Regards

Sheffield Visa Section


Please please please pray that it is an approval. Here is my timeline:
Online Application: July 24, 2014 Fiance-Priority
Biometrics: July 29, 2014
Packet mailed to fiance: July 29, 2014
Fiance Received Packet: July 31, 2014
* Had to wait for final bank statements for fiance.
Papers Received and Packet Mail to Sheffield: Aug 2, 2014
Sheffield Received: Aug 5, 2014
Additional Information requested: Aug 5, 2014
Decision Made Email: Aug 26, 2014
Visa Received by Mail: N/A


----------



## Pallykin

Congrats Peuapeu. Have priority applications started to speed up a bit? Here's hoping that the summer settlement visa rush will come to an end soon.


----------



## meddyna

Hi everyone hope you alll having a good day...I just want to ask when is the lastest period i should be in the uk after getting my visa...i have to give them one month in liue of notice at work...Is Early october okay to be in the UK?my visa was issued 6th August but was recieved the 19th August...Wht do i do?


----------



## shan2218

peuapeu said:


> I got my email today!
> 
> Dear Ms Poe,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is **** **** **** and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section
> 
> 
> Please please please pray that it is an approval. Here is my timeline:
> Online Application: July 24, 2014 Fiance-Priority
> Biometrics: July 29, 2014
> Packet mailed to fiance: July 29, 2014
> Fiance Received Packet: July 31, 2014
> * Had to wait for final bank statements for fiance.
> Papers Received and Packet Mail to Sheffield: Aug 2, 2014
> Sheffield Received: Aug 5, 2014
> Additional Information requested: Aug 5, 2014
> Decision Made Email: Aug 26, 2014
> Visa Received by Mail: N/A


Yay!  Congrats!


----------



## Pallykin

meddyna said:


> Hi everyone hope you alll having a good day...I just want to ask when is the lastest period i should be in the uk after getting my visa...i have to give them one month in liue of notice at work...Is Early october okay to be in the UK?my visa was issued 6th August but was recieved the 19th August...Wht do i do?


You should arrive with at least 30 months left on your visa to avoid needing to apply for an additional FLR(M). Early October should be okay, as you will have 31 months left on your visa as of October 5th.

Hopefully fares will be cheaper by then too...


----------



## Annie212

Pallykin said:


> I was thinking that we could help a lot of people and save time too if we could set up some stickies with frequently asked questions. These could then be updated as necessary.
> 
> Shipping comes up frequently, as does the "do I send my application to New York or Sheffield" question. Sheffield wants an electronic waybill. One applicant wrote her credit card number on a waybill and sent that. So clearly there's a need for answers out there.
> 
> A link to the financial requirements document and a mention that bank statements need to be originals or stamped and signed as well as an explanation of the 28 day rule. Also if using earnings, payslips bank statements showing deposits...
> 
> A posting of relationship proof requirements, evidence of cohabitation (if unmarried) such as council tax statements, joint tenancy agreements, joint bills, no more than 10-15 photos, etc. Marriage certificate if married...
> 
> A posting on the applicant's and sponsor's letters, their purpose, generally what they should cover, maximum length...
> 
> What else?


I think that is a stunning idea. A basic run down of all of the things you are going to run into and then if you have other stuff or need clarification then you post to get more information. 

I would include what to expect when setting up the biometrics because a lot of people do not know how that is done and I think more then a few posters have panicked and thought they needed to travel to New York to have it done. 

The sending of the package to Sheffield is a good one because that is confusing and scary. Up until I had my bio done and got the sheet of instructions telling me that all settlement visas were to be sent to Sheffield, I was freaking out even though folks on the forum were telling me. When you are new, you do not really know anyone on here and you are going to question whether they are telling you correctly. 

The other thing is the Priority service. Again, when purchasing it through VFS Global, it is not really clear when you first start trying to do that and you end up in the wrong place which could cost you a chunk of money, basically just thrown away, if you do not get it right. 

What else?


----------



## peuapeu

Pallykin said:


> Congrats Peuapeu. Have priority applications started to speed up a bit? Here's hoping that the summer settlement visa rush will come to an end soon.


I think they have. When I applied, I had just received a rejection for my General Visitor Visa and we both are divorced so I thought that might prolong the process. I was expecting 6-8 weeks. I am hoping that this is an approval. To be honest I am still nervous as to the outcome after my last rejection. I still wonder did we send all that we needed and in the way that they wanted, etc. But yes, I think the priority process has gotten faster this month. Maybe all the summer rush is over.


----------



## suziechew

Annie212 said:


> We set up a Fedex shipping label from Sheffield to here and it is initiated, which means the information is sent to Fedex and it is waiting to be used. Once it is picked up from Sheffield it will start tracking automatically, and then be charged to my room mates account. It is the same kind of shipping label you get when you buy something over the internet and want to return it. The company sends you a shipping label. Its all ready to go and linked to their account but they do not get charged for it until it is put into use and scanned. It took a little doing to get the Fedex people to realize what it was we wanted and my room mate had to go through a manager to get it done. Shouldn't be that difficult, really, as they do these kinds of labels everyday.
> 
> At any rate, whether you are using Fedex or DHL or ?? Yes, you NEED an account. One that is linked to your debit or credit card so the shipping can be charged to it once your package is ready to leave Sheffield.
> 
> This seems to be a struggle for a lot of folks so maybe we can get a step by step on how to do this or maybe that is not possible since it seems to be different depending on which Fedex or DHL you use. Any suggestions?
> Cheers, Annie.


Thats what we had a shipping label it was initiated ,the kind lady in the fedex shop did it thru her shop account ,which was no good to us as sheffield wanted the account number ,which we didnt have .i can see the tracking number i can see it initiated ,but sheffield wanted the account number ,so i set up an account today emailed sheffield with the wrong (doh )address ,was fat fingers typing hit the 2 instead of the 3 .and they have linked it all and put right address on it  .

But there is a thread on how to do it a forum member posted it a while back ,i wanna say may ,cos it was when we applied ,priority ! back in the 500 page mark . hope this helps others .


----------



## Pannyann

Annie212 said:


> Has anyone heard from Sheffield today? Seems kind of quiet? But it is the first day back after a bank holiday so perhaps getting back to it takes a day or two.


Not a word but then I always seem to be waiting weeks for an answer


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> i have heard from sheffield to say my fedex issue has been dealt with,and my account has been linked with our application .
> For those who are applying in the future ,i cannot stress enough set up a account ,be it fedex or whoever ,as sheffield does not like pre- paid waybills .It will save added stress to a already stressful time . :fencing:
> 
> i will post my final timeline once the package is home ,im not tempting fate .


Great news


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I got my visa this morning (August 25th).
> Currently pricing flights and trying to decide when I want to fly :]


Congrats am so happy for you have a safe flight


----------



## Pannyann

peuapeu said:


> I got my email today!
> 
> Dear Ms Poe,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is **** **** **** and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please please please pray that it is an approval. Here is my timeline:
> Online Application: July 24, 2014 Fiance-Priority
> Biometrics: July 29, 2014
> Packet mailed to fiance: July 29, 2014
> Fiance Received Packet: July 31, 2014
> * Had to wait for final bank statements for fiance.
> Papers Received and Packet Mail to Sheffield: Aug 2, 2014
> Sheffield Received: Aug 5, 2014
> Additional Information requested: Aug 5, 2014
> Decision Made Email: Aug 26, 2014
> Visa Received by Mail: N/A


Congrats


----------



## Annie212

suziechew said:


> Thats what we had a shipping label it was initiated ,the kind lady in the fedex shop did it thru her shop account ,which was no good to us as sheffield wanted the account number ,which we didnt have .i can see the tracking number i can see it initiated ,but sheffield wanted the account number ,so i set up an account today emailed sheffield with the wrong (doh )address ,was fat fingers typing hit the 2 instead of the 3 .and they have linked it all and put right address on it  .
> 
> But there is a thread on how to do it a forum member posted it a while back ,i wanna say may ,cos it was when we applied ,priority ! back in the 500 page mark . hope this helps others .


Okay that is good to know. Thank you for sharing all of your experiences. I have my room mate's account number here so if they ask for it I can give it to them. That is kind of weird, actually. Wonder why they ask for an account number when they already have the label? Interesting. But, if that is what they do, then everyone needs to be prepared for it. 
Because my room mate already had an account, I did not need to set one up but I was and am prepared to do that just in case. 

I am glad they got it all worked out for you, though. Fingers crossed that everything gets back to you safe and sound. ; ) 

Cheers Annie ..


----------



## Pannyann

Well here I am still waiting after the long weekend. Still no news from Sheffield and have been struggling with this illness all weekend wrote to Sheffield Friday and today no reply at all so 2 weeks ago said they would get it sorted now last week said one of their departments won't respond despite them emailing them. 

I really am banging my head against brick wall with them just under 4 weeks until I've waited 6 months. 

Feel like screaming...


----------



## peuapeu

I created my account online and printed my label there (as opposed to the having it done INSIDE the Fed Ex office) and had no problem that way. Not sure how helpful that is.


----------



## Pallykin

peuapeu said:


> I created my account online and printed my label there (as opposed to the having it done INSIDE the Fed Ex office) and had no problem that way. Not sure how helpful that is.


As a total guess, they likely want an account number as they will know right away if it is not good and can address the issue. They quite often seem to use a different waybill/tracking number, but they do use the applicant's account number.


----------



## peuapeu

Thats what I dont like as I wanted to choose to have a Saturday delivery if necessary and obviously I cannot choose that this way. *sigh* Ah well. MY tracking number is not active yet so maybe it will go out tomorrow.


----------



## Annie212

peuapeu said:


> I created my account online and printed my label there (as opposed to the having it done INSIDE the Fed Ex office) and had no problem that way. Not sure how helpful that is.


That is what we did as well. My room mate was on the phone with a manager who walked her through it. Either way, I am prepared to give them whatever the request (laughing). They have all of my ID basically and so I want those originals back in one piece. I will do whatever they wish in order to make that happen.


----------



## peuapeu

Any ideas from past responses in regards to the wording of my e-mail? Or is this the norm for approved or not approved both?


----------



## Pallykin

peuapeu said:


> Any ideas from past responses in regards to the wording of my e-mail? Or is this the norm for approved or not approved both?


Your email sounds lie what everyone else has been getting. They don't reveal whether you have receive the visa or not due to privacy concerns. If you've followed the advice on this forum, chances are really good you received it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## primechat

Pallykin said:


> Your email sounds lie what everyone else has been getting. They don't reveal whether you have receive the visa or not due to privacy concerns. If you've followed the advice on this forum, chances are really good you received it. Fingers crossed!



My email clearly said that the application has been approved.


----------



## peuapeu

primechat said:


> My email clearly said that the application has been approved.


I actually think that is not the norm. I think you were lucky they told you. That would have been nice not to have to worry. Most ppl I think are not told one way or the other. I hope mine is a positive response. Fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bluesky2015

peuapeu said:


> I actually think that is not the norm. I think you were lucky they told you. That would have been nice not to have to worry. Most ppl I think are not told one way or the other. I hope mine is a positive response. Fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


You can actually email them on the same address and ask them the outcome and they will reply the second day. This happened to me last year and they emailed me the bad news ...so this is my second application and I am still waiting for the decision.


----------



## bluesky2015

Hi Pannyann,

I do not see any posts from you these days. What is the update on your application. I hope everything is going fine with you...


----------



## Annie212

peuapeu said:


> I actually think that is not the norm. I think you were lucky they told you. That would have been nice not to have to worry. Most ppl I think are not told one way or the other. I hope mine is a positive response. Fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


I actually think this depends on which centre is processing your application. Seems like every email from Sheffield is shrouded in mystery until the package arrives. I could be wrong about that but I am trying to see any patterns in people's responses. I am prepared for the Decision Has Been Made and then the agony of stress as I await for my papers. Although, since finding out about the EU route, I am strangely less stressed. It would cost more money and time but as I said, my husband and I have been through all of these years together, we are not about to be separated by a government. Hope it's fast and positive so I am keeping light of things. I am so ready to get on a plane, as I am sure everyone else is. I miss my husband, although it's only been 25 days and I miss the family. I miss my leased horse too. The kids at the yard send me pictures. 

My hubby is texting me so I will chat here later. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## suziechew

peuapeu said:


> I actually think that is not the norm. I think you were lucky they told you. That would have been nice not to have to worry. Most ppl I think are not told one way or the other. I hope mine is a positive response. Fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


funny thing is we had the "decision made " email today ,even though we were told last friday that it had been made ,or should i say they asked for fedex account number in order to send the passports back ,but at the same time my MP emailed to say that we had been granted entry clearance from home office .,and they needed our fedex details ,so on the whole not a normal way of finding out .But after waiting over 12 weeks priority ,who was i to argue  :Cry:


----------



## bluesky2015

I wish they had one standard email for everyone in regards to the outcome of our visa application..After waiting painfully all this time for the process then it adds up to it the anonymous "decision have been made" email... As someone said, who we are to say anything...


----------



## Dad

meddyna said:


> Hi everyone hope you alll having a good day...I just want to ask when is the lastest period i should be in the uk after getting my visa...i have to give them one month in liue of notice at work...Is Early october okay to be in the UK?my visa was issued 6th August but was recieved the 19th August...Wht do i do?


Early October is fine. It's usually better to travel wthin the first 3 months after the date your spouse visa is issued.


----------



## Dad

hightensionwire said:


> I got my visa this morning (August 25th).
> Currently pricing flights and trying to decide when I want to fly :]


Congratulations!


----------



## primechat

peuapeu said:


> i actually think that is not the norm. I think you were lucky they told you. That would have been nice not to have to worry. Most ppl i think are not told one way or the other. I hope mine is a positive response. Fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:



i have a feeling yours will be a positive one.


----------



## mouseonthemoon

I got in touch with the UKBA over the phone. They have this new international visa enquiry service and the silly thing is that they charge £1.37 on top of standard rate! Anyhow, I got told by a man that my application is "under process". Last week I was told it has yet to be assessed by an ECO. May be a silly question... But under process does it mean that they are assessing the application? I really am trying to keep sane,


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Well here I am still waiting after the long weekend. Still no news from Sheffield and have been struggling with this illness all weekend wrote to Sheffield Friday and today no reply at all so 2 weeks ago said they would get it sorted now last week said one of their departments won't respond despite them emailing them.
> 
> I really am banging my head against brick wall with them just under 4 weeks until I've waited 6 months.
> 
> Feel like screaming...


I keep checking this thing every day hoping that you've heard something positive from Sheffield ]:
I've still got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hightensionwire

mouseonthemoon said:


> I got in touch with the UKBA over the phone. They have this new international visa enquiry service and the silly thing is that they charge £1.37 on top of standard rate! Anyhow, I got told by a man that my application is "under process". Last week I was told it has yet to be assessed by an ECO. May be a silly question... But under process does it mean that they are assessing the application? I really am trying to keep sane,


The Entry Clearance Officer (ECO) is the one that assesses your application and issues a visa or a rejection letter, so if it hasn't been seen by an ECO it isn't being assessed yet.


----------



## Pallykin

mouseonthemoon said:


> I got in touch with the UKBA over the phone. They have this new international visa enquiry service and the silly thing is that they charge £1.37 on top of standard rate! Anyhow, I got told by a man that my application is "under process". Last week I was told it has yet to be assessed by an ECO. May be a silly question... But under process does it mean that they are assessing the application? I really am trying to keep sane,


Unfortunately, the people on the phones don't seem to have access to any real information. numerous people have reported that they felt they wasted their money calling. The service is outsourced. It sounds as though your application is still in the queue.


----------



## mouseonthemoon

Thanks guys! It was received on the 6th of August the pre decision manager emailed me. However this email was on the 19th of August. They mentioned that they try to process it 15 working days if they can. Anyhow I called them today they said its under process. On 15th august I called them they said its final stage yet to be assessed. Maybe you're right they don't know much on the phone line. I'm not going to call in again. Pray I get them this week I needed to fly next week, and stated the intended date of travel on the application too but I doubt they follow it!


----------



## Pannyann

waiting.stars said:


> Hi Pannyann,
> 
> I do not see any posts from you these days. What is the update on your application. I hope everything is going fine with you...


Hello thanks for asking no news at all write them this morning and ftiday explaining that the medical issue has hit worse and have been very unwell forest four days and they didn't answer. I will know tomorrow if my operation is next week or on 12 sept eithèr way I don't think hubby will be with me


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I keep checking this thing every day hoping that you've heard something positive from Sheffield ]:
> I've still got my fingers crossed for you.


Thanks nothing from them am emailing them but they don't answer. Hubby and I have decided to stop writing them as it's just stressful and consumes every convetsation we have had and this weekend was tough. 

Really don't know what else we can do. 

Hope the flight search is successful and you've sorted your flight now


----------



## mouseonthemoon

Pannyann said:


> Hello thanks for asking no news at all write them this morning and ftiday explaining that the medical issue has hit worse and have been very unwell forest four days and they didn't answer. I will know tomorrow if my operation is next week or on 12 sept eithèr way I don't think hubby will be with me


Pannyann - praying for you!


----------



## Pannyann

mouseonthemoon said:


> Pannyann - praying for you!


Thanks so much


----------



## bluesky2015

Pannyann said:


> Hello thanks for asking no news at all write them this morning and ftiday explaining that the medical issue has hit worse and have been very unwell forest four days and they didn't answer. I will know tomorrow if my operation is next week or on 12 sept eithèr way I don't think hubby will be with me


I am so sorry to hear that. I really hope that your visa arrives before your operation is due..I will pray for you.


----------



## Pannyann

waiting.stars said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. I really hope that your visa arrives before your operation is due..I will pray for you.


Thank you I really do hope I hear soon


----------



## Pannyann

Wishing everybody good luck for the last few days of August here's to hoping Sheffield give out some decisions.


----------



## peuapeu

Pannyann said:


> Thanks so much


I also come daily to check your updates, both health and visa. I really shake my head everytime I see your timeline. Your approval has to be right around the corner.


----------



## Pannyann

peuapeu said:


> I also come daily to check your updates, both health and visa. I really shake my head everytime I see your timeline. Your approval has to be right around the corner.


Thank you for the encouragement I have no idea what I did wrong that has made them not make a decision I have gone over and over the application but it's impossible to second guess them. 
Thank you again


----------



## Pannyann

My timeline 

Online application 2 April
Biometrics 3 April
Documents received at Sheffield 8 April 
Decision Waiting 

Nearly 21 weeks 100 working days

I hope I get an answer soon at this rate I will have to add the ECO's at Sheffield to my Christmas card list!!


----------



## VictoriaW

*Visa success*

So my husband received his spouse visa. 
We are so happy, I've been an anxious mess for weeks convincing myself we'd made a mistake on the application 

thanks to everyone on the forum for all your help. We really couldn't have done it without you and good luck to everyone still waiting!

Updated timeline:

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 13
Date biometrics taken: Friday July 25
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Monday July 28
Email receipt from Sheffield stating application had been received and place in priority queue: Tuesday July 29
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
Decision has been made email and FedEx tracking # given: Tuesday 19th August - 15 working days/3weeks 
Date your visa was received: Friday 22nd August 

Interestingly the issue date is August 13th, exactly 10 working days from the application being received


----------



## Mal1234

Pannyann said:


> My timeline
> 
> Online application 2 April
> Biometrics 3 April
> Documents received at Sheffield 8 April
> Decision Waiting
> 
> Nearly 21 weeks 100 working days
> 
> I hope I get an answer soon at this rate I will have to add the ECO's at Sheffield to my Christmas card list!!


Please know you are not alone: My son's documents were received in Sheffield April 4. He updated to 'priority' about 3 weeks ago. Two weeks ago, his partner (a UK citizen) was asked for more information. Last Wednesday (August 20), his partner got an email stating they received his information and a decision would be made that day. Neither my son nor his partner have heard anything since. We don't know what is going on. It feels like the waiting will never end.


----------



## peuapeu

Mal1234 said:


> Please know you are not alone: My son's documents were received in Sheffield April 4. He updated to 'priority' about 3 weeks ago. Two weeks ago, his partner (a UK citizen) was asked for more information. Last Wednesday (August 20), his partner got an email stating they received his information and a decision would be made that day. Neither my son nor his partner have heard anything since. We don't know what is going on. It feels like the waiting will never end.


That could be a good thing......that maybe with this one bit of information they will get an approval. Fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## LadyBri

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 
Date biometrics taken: Monday July 7
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Wednesday July 30
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
Date your visa was received: Waiting

New here . . . been lurking quite awhile, mostly due to my love, Andy who actually lives in Sheffield, Yorkshire where I intend to live for the rest of my life. We feel like we're stuck in limbo during this terrible "waiting" period, but when we think of others we see here who've been waiting for ages, and in "priority" which we were never given the option to do BTW, I feel so humbled and so powerless at this point. It's been really hard planning a wedding across an ocean, but now I realise, if we get too close to our wedding date (November 15th) and a decision hasn't been made yet, we may have to move our wedding back even further and I sincerely hope it doesn't come to that. *sigh of exasperation* At this point, though, my Andy and I just want to be together. We'd give the world to just hug each other again. I'm sure a lot of you who are waiting too would agree! Best luck to us all!


----------



## hightensionwire

LadyBri said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancée
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken: Monday July 7
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Wednesday July 30
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> New here . . . been lurking quite awhile, mostly due to my love, Andy who actually lives in Sheffield, Yorkshire where I intend to live for the rest of my life. We feel like we're stuck in limbo during this terrible "waiting" period, but when we think of others we see here who've been waiting for ages, and in "priority" which we were never given the option to do BTW, I feel so humbled and so powerless at this point. It's been really hard planning a wedding across an ocean, but now I realise, if we get too close to our wedding date (November 15th) and a decision hasn't been made yet, we may have to move our wedding back even further and I sincerely hope it doesn't come to that. *sigh of exasperation* At this point, though, my Andy and I just want to be together. We'd give the world to just hug each other again. I'm sure a lot of you who are waiting too would agree! Best luck to us all!


You do have the option of upgrading to priority, and you may want to consider that option if you think there may be an issue with having to move back your wedding.
I applied from the US non-priority on March 22nd, and just got my visa on Monday.


----------



## LadyBri

hightensionwire said:


> You do have the option of upgrading to priority, and you may want to consider that option if you think there may be an issue with having to move back your wedding.
> I applied from the US non-priority on March 22nd, and just got my visa on Monday.


Congrats! 

Well, we applied through a solicitor and were told priority wasn't available; however, I've since emailed the Home Office and asked what the reason for this was and I haven't had a reply. *shrug*


----------



## hightensionwire

LadyBri said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Well, we applied through a solicitor and were told priority wasn't available; however, I've since emailed the Home Office and asked what the reason for this was and I haven't had a reply. *shrug*


Priority is absolutely available for American applicants. It seems like people that use solicitors run into a lot of silly problems like that, for some reason. Don't really know why. 
You can upgrade online and forward the receipt to Sheffield. Someone that's done it can give you the specific website for it.


----------



## LadyBri

hightensionwire said:


> Priority is absolutely available for American applicants. It seems like people that use solicitors run into a lot of silly problems like that, for some reason. Don't really know why.
> You can upgrade online and forward the receipt to Sheffield. Someone that's done it can give you the specific website for it.


OMG! We were wondering about this all this while! Who's done it and how? I'd love all the advice I can get.


----------



## Pannyann

LadyBri said:


> OMG! We were wondering about this all this while! Who's done it and how? I'd love all the advice I can get.


Check back through the forum someome listed how it's done.


----------



## LadyBri

Pannyann said:


> Check back through the forum someome listed how it's done.


Job's done! *thumbs up* Just paid for "priority"! Thanks y'all!  *bear hugs*


----------



## Pannyann

Mal1234 said:


> Please know you are not alone: My son's documents were received in Sheffield April 4. He updated to 'priority' about 3 weeks ago. Two weeks ago, his partner (a UK citizen) was asked for more information. Last Wednesday (August 20), his partner got an email stating they received his information and a decision would be made that day. Neither my son nor his partner have heard anything since. We don't know what is going on. It feels like the waiting will never end.


I also don't get what happens you get told something and the nothing happens. I really do hope you hear soon as this waiting is so hard


----------



## Pannyann

LadyBri said:


> Job's done! *thumbs up* Just paid for "priority"! Thanks y'all!  *bear hugs*


Great news hopefully you will hear soon


----------



## peuapeu

LadyBri said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancée
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken: Monday July 7
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Wednesday July 30
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> New here . . . been lurking quite awhile, mostly due to my love, Andy who actually lives in Sheffield, Yorkshire where I intend to live for the rest of my life. We feel like we're stuck in limbo during this terrible "waiting" period, but when we think of others we see here who've been waiting for ages, and in "priority" which we were never given the option to do BTW, I feel so humbled and so powerless at this point. It's been really hard planning a wedding across an ocean, but now I realise, if we get too close to our wedding date (November 15th) and a decision hasn't been made yet, we may have to move our wedding back even further and I sincerely hope it doesn't come to that. *sigh of exasperation* At this point, though, my Andy and I just want to be together. We'd give the world to just hug each other again. I'm sure a lot of you who are waiting too would agree! Best luck to us all!


You have to go to the website to do the priority which you could have done then but you can also still do it now. I did it at the time only because I came here and was told how to do it. Nothing ever said I could do it when doing the online aplication (that I remember). but yes, you can upgrade to priority even now.


----------



## Pannyann

Wishing all of us waiting good luck and here's to hoping today is our lucky day and we hear good news


----------



## peuapeu

me too Pannyann.


----------



## Tmw

What address would we use to email them, that others have used and got a response ? 
Thanks!


----------



## Pannyann

Tmw said:


> What address would we use to email them, that others have used and got a response ?
> Thanks!


[email protected]

That's the address


----------



## peuapeu

Pannyann said:


> [email protected]
> 
> That's the address


Although I emailed them about 3-4 times and NEVER got a response.


----------



## Pannyann

peuapeu said:


> Although I emailed them about 3-4 times and NEVER got a response.


No they don't like answering I've really had enough of not getting a reply and the processed visa website has been out of use for nearly 2 months

When are you expecting your package?


----------



## peuapeu

Pannyann said:


> No they don't like answering I've really had enough of not getting a reply and the processed visa website has been out of use for nearly 2 months
> 
> When are you expecting your package?


Thursday.....and I am in a bit of a rural location so usually at the end of the day. The day I received my denial for the general visitor visa, when the guy arrived he said I was his last delivery of the day. So I am expecting 4:00 pm or after. To be honest as long as it is an approval I will be happy. And yesterday I received the e-mail about the decision being made at 4:00 AM my time/10:00 AM UK time.


----------



## Pannyann

peuapeu said:


> Thursday.....and I am in a bit of a rural location so usually at the end of the day. The day I received my denial for the general visitor visa, when the guy arrived he said I was his last delivery of the day. So I am expecting 4:00 pm or after. To be honest as long as it is an approval I will be happy. And yesterday I received the e-mail about the decision being made at 4:00 AM my time/10:00 AM UK time.


Yes as long as your shiny visa is included that's all that matters. Why did they deny the general visitor visa? 

I don't know whether to email them again or what to do next.


----------



## peuapeu

Pannyann said:


> Yes as long as your shiny visa is included that's all that matters. Why did they deny the general visitor visa?
> 
> I don't know whether to email them again or what to do next.



My letter is in my application packet but something to the effect of "not enough evidence of ongoing social and economic connections to the US" I guess they thought I would be a potential overstayer although I have only been to the UK once in 1996 to visit my brother and had no prior refusals or overstays. And hopefully that had no bearing on this decision. Now just hoping I provided all the necessary information and in the correct form they require.


----------



## somsom

peuapeu said:


> I got my email today!
> 
> Dear Ms Poe,
> 
> A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK.
> 
> Your passport will be despatched from the Sheffield Office and will be delivered by FedEx. Your FedEx tracking number is **** **** **** and a signature is required in order to complete delivery. You may track your FedEx shipment at FedEx.com
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section
> 
> 
> Please please please pray that it is an approval. Here is my timeline:
> Online Application: July 24, 2014 Fiance-Priority
> Biometrics: July 29, 2014
> Packet mailed to fiance: July 29, 2014
> Fiance Received Packet: July 31, 2014
> * Had to wait for final bank statements for fiance.
> Papers Received and Packet Mail to Sheffield: Aug 2, 2014
> Sheffield Received: Aug 5, 2014
> Additional Information requested: Aug 5, 2014
> Decision Made Email: Aug 26, 2014
> Visa Received by Mail: N/A


really happy for you hope u will receive it soon , it give us too much hope hearing good news :clap2: especially i have applied just many days before you but it takes more time for Morocco :fingerscrossed:


----------



## peuapeu

somsom said:


> really happy for you hope u will receive it soon , it give us too much hope hearing good news :clap2: especially i have applied just many days before you but it takes more time for Morocco :fingerscrossed:


You may hear faster than I did. Morocco is processed in another office. What is your timeline? And good luck with your application. I still don't know my result.....just that it's on it's way to me. Good or bad, I will let you all know what the decision is.


----------



## somsom

peuapeu said:


> You may hear faster than I did. Morocco is processed in another office. What is your timeline? And good luck with your application. I still don't know my result.....just that it's on it's way to me. Good or bad, I will let you all know what the decision is.


they say 12 weeks , hope it will be less , OUR UKVI is located in FRANCE, hope u will hear a good news and hoppefully soon in england :amen:
oh yes let us know once received


----------



## shan2218

peuapeu said:


> My letter is in my application packet but something to the effect of "not enough evidence of ongoing social and economic connections to the US" I guess they thought I would be a potential overstayer although I have only been to the UK once in 1996 to visit my brother and had no prior refusals or overstays. And hopefully that had no bearing on this decision. Now just hoping I provided all the necessary information and in the correct form they require.


I got my visa approved with the previous refusal for basically the same reason. Also, a tip when getting your package...they had printed out my previous refusal and sent it with my stuff and it was the first thing I saw and immediately started panicking, lol. So, DON'T PANIC if that's the first thing you see! Look at your passport!


----------



## primechat

peuapeu said:


> My letter is in my application packet but something to the effect of "not enough evidence of ongoing social and economic connections to the US" I guess they thought I would be a potential overstayer although I have only been to the UK once in 1996 to visit my brother and had no prior refusals or overstays. And hopefully that had no bearing on this decision. Now just hoping I provided all the necessary information and in the correct form they require.




Your prior refusals don't matter unless they have direct implication to your current visa application. If your current application meets all the requirements, I am in no doubt that you will have a positive decision from Sheffield. I personally had 3 prior refusals for visits, and for study. But I have been approved now.


----------



## peuapeu

shan2218 said:


> I got my visa approved with the previous refusal for basically the same reason. Also, a tip when getting your package...they had printed out my previous refusal and sent it with my stuff and it was the first thing I saw and immediately started panicking, lol. So, DON'T PANIC if that's the first thing you see! Look at your passport!


I sent my original refusal letter as well as a copy of it. Wonder why they printed out a copy for you.....or did you only send the original letter and no copy?


----------



## shan2218

peuapeu said:


> I sent my original refusal letter as well as a copy of it. Wonder why they printed out a copy for you.....or did you only send the original letter and no copy?


I actually didn't send either, I wasn't aware I needed to since in the application you are asked about refusals.


----------



## Pannyann

shan2218 said:


> I got my visa approved with the previous refusal for basically the same reason. Also, a tip when getting your package...they had printed out my previous refusal and sent it with my stuff and it was the first thing I saw and immediately started panicking, lol. So, DON'T PANIC if that's the first thing you see! Look at your passport!


Great news congrats


----------



## meddyna

primechat said:


> i have a feeling yours will be a positive one.


Congrats Primechat....


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Your prior refusals don't matter unless they have direct implication to your current visa application. If your current application meets all the requirements, I am in no doubt that you will have a positive decision from Sheffield. I personally had 3 prior refusals for visits, and for study. But I have been approved now.


Prime chat your post will help many who worry about previous applications


----------



## Pannyann

Has anyone heard from Sheffield today?

Have sent them another email on the advice of my medical team, I see the auto response is back working now saying they will reply in 20 days.


----------



## meddyna

Pannyann said:


> Hello thanks for asking no news at all write them this morning and ftiday explaining that the medical issue has hit worse and have been very unwell forest four days and they didn't answer. I will know tomorrow if my operation is next week or on 12 sept eithèr way I don't think hubby will be with me


 Am so sorry about this Pannyan......I think you health comes first....Please relax your mind...i beleive everythin will fall into place nd u will hear from them soon...keeping my fingers crossed for u...xoxo...


----------



## primechat

primechat said:


> Your prior refusals don't matter unless they have direct implication to your current visa application. If your current application meets all the requirements, I am in no doubt that you will have a positive decision from Sheffield. I personally had 3 prior refusals for visits, and for study. But I have been approved now.


If you have previous refusals, you must declare those in your application.


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> Prime chat your post will help many who worry about previous applications



Yes. There is no problem with previous refusals, as long as you meet all the requirements of the current visa applied. My application is a testament to that.


----------



## salix

Pannyann said:


> Has anyone heard from Sheffield today?
> 
> Have sent them another email on the advice of my medical team, I see the auto response is back working now saying they will reply in 20 days.


Every time I see your name as the most recent poster on this thread, I open it hoping to find you've said the visa has been received.

I think you have no idea how many people are rooting for you! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LadyBri

Pannyann said:


> Has anyone heard from Sheffield today?
> 
> Have sent them another email on the advice of my medical team, I see the auto response is back working now saying they will reply in 20 days.


I emailed them first thing in the morning (U.K. time) to let them know I had upgraded to priority, but I've not heard word from them since. The day's not over, but silence is maddening. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Pannyann. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hopeandpray

*Documents sent back*

Hi everyone. I've been reading all your posts for a while now and thank God for you all! Think I would have worried myself sick if not for how helpful this forum is!

My husband made his application from Nigeria. 

So here's our timeline

Settlement visa application made:June 6th
Biometrics:June 6th
Documents received by Sheffield: June 10th (dhl-no email from Sheffield)
Email requesting return envelope: July 16th
Decision made email: None!
Documents received by me in our uk home: August 27th

So I have our documents but no decision email...I'm starting to panick a little but because I've read everyone else received their decision email before getting their documents. 

Should I be worried because I haven't received an email? Is this a bad sign? I've emailed them but we all know that waiting for a response from Sheffield is like waiting for a ship at an airport!


----------



## Hertsfem

Hopeandpray said:


> Hi everyone. I've been reading all your posts for a while now and thank God for you all! Think I would have worried myself sick if not for how helpful this forum is!
> 
> My husband made his application from Nigeria.
> 
> So here's our timeline
> 
> Settlement visa application made:June 6th
> Biometrics:June 6th
> Documents received by Sheffield: June 10th (dhl-no email from Sheffield)
> Email requesting return envelope: July 16th
> Decision made email: None!
> Documents received by me in our uk home: August 27th
> 
> So I have our documents but no decision email...I'm starting to panick a little but because I've read everyone else received their decision email before getting their documents.
> 
> Should I be worried because I haven't received an email? Is this a bad sign? I've emailed them but we all know that waiting for a response from Sheffield is like waiting for a ship at an airport!


So is there a visa in the passport?


----------



## Hopeandpray

Hi...with nigerian applications the documents get sent back to your home in the uk but the passport gets sent back to the centre you made your application in Nigeria. We were told we would get a decision email and hubby would get a text telling him his passport is ready for collection but we haven't received either.


----------



## Inkaholic75

I have posted on the 'Priority' timeline, but thought I'd post here too, hope that's ok 

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement: Husband
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: June 30th
Biometrics Completed: July 7th
Upgraded to Priority: July 15th
Documents sent: July 17th
Documents received in Sheffield (By Royal Mail): July 18th
Documents received email: July 23rd
Email asking for Appendix 2: July 23rd
Email to confirm a question in our application: July 26th
Email asking for Fed Ex account number: August 20th
Email with "Decision has been made and application will be dispatched shortly: August 21st
VISA RECEIVED: 25/08/14!!!!!!!!

I am even more of a nervous wreck if that is even possible! I'm hoping for the best but preparing for the worst

Thank you to all who have advised and supported (even if not to me directly!!)

Good luck to eveyone still waiting x
VISA APPROVED!!!
My husband received his visa paperwork back on August 25th!!

Weirdly, the valid from date is 08/08/14 (Sample flight itinerary was 01/10/14), so from the first 'Documents received' email UKVI sent, it took 13 working days for them to approve (and this is with forgetting Appendix 2 and them asking for an International Fed Ex number (even though it was supplied AND highlighted!!) yet it still took them 9 days to dispatch (which I assume is the time to put that shiny new visa in!)

Alot of worry and anxiety has finally been lifted :cheer2:

I know it's been said before, but I have to say again a HUGE THANK YOU TO JOPPA AND NYCLON!! But also everyone else on this amazing forum who support and advise each other (I point anyone going through the visa process to this website!)

Husband will be home next week! lane:lane:


----------



## Hertsfem

Hopeandpray said:


> Hi...with nigerian applications the documents get sent back to your home in the uk but the passport gets sent back to the centre you made your application in Nigeria. We were told we would get a decision email and hubby would get a text telling him his passport is ready for collection but we haven't received either.


I would wait for the text if I was you. Probably a glitch with the email so I would'nt worry


----------



## meddyna

Hopeandpray said:


> Hi...with nigerian applications the documents get sent back to your home in the uk but the passport gets sent back to the centre you made your application in Nigeria. We were told we would get a decision email and hubby would get a text telling him his passport is ready for collection but we haven't received either.[/QUOTE
> 
> Your hubby should wait till gets the sms alert from the VAC.....once the passport is ready for collection..they will alert him....


----------



## Hopeandpray

Oh ok...thank you hertsfem and meddyna

Hopefully it will be good news!


----------



## Pannyann

Inkaholic75 said:


> I have posted on the 'Priority' timeline, but thought I'd post here too, hope that's ok
> 
> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement: Husband
> Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
> Online application submitted: June 30th
> Biometrics Completed: July 7th
> Upgraded to Priority: July 15th
> Documents sent: July 17th
> Documents received in Sheffield (By Royal Mail): July 18th
> Documents received email: July 23rd
> Email asking for Appendix 2: July 23rd
> Email to confirm a question in our application: July 26th
> Email asking for Fed Ex account number: August 20th
> Email with "Decision has been made and application will be dispatched shortly: August 21st
> VISA RECEIVED: 25/08/14!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am even more of a nervous wreck if that is even possible! I'm hoping for the best but preparing for the worst
> 
> Thank you to all who have advised and supported (even if not to me directly!!)
> 
> Good luck to eveyone still waiting x
> VISA APPROVED!!!
> My husband received his visa paperwork back on August 25th!!
> 
> Weirdly, the valid from date is 08/08/14 (Sample flight itinerary was 01/10/14), so from the first 'Documents received' email UKVI sent, it took 13 working days for them to approve (and this is with forgetting Appendix 2 and them asking for an International Fed Ex number (even though it was supplied AND highlighted!!) yet it still took them 9 days to dispatch (which I assume is the time to put that shiny new visa in!)
> 
> Alot of worry and anxiety has finally been lifted :cheer2:
> 
> I know it's been said before, but I have to say again a HUGE THANK YOU TO JOPPA AND NYCLON!! But also everyone else on this amazing forum who support and advise each other (I point anyone going through the visa process to this website!)
> 
> Husband will be home next week! lane:lane:


Congrats


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Am so sorry about this Pannyan......I think you health comes first....Please relax your mind...i beleive everythin will fall into place nd u will hear from them soon...keeping my fingers crossed for u...xoxo...


I wrote to them today again with more medical evidence and nothing we have emailed asking for their complaints procedure no answer. All though I'm not saying my case is any more important than anyone else's i do think they should an answer me as this operation will have life changing effect on me. 

I pray I hear soon but what can you do whèn they refuse to reply and when they do they say they deal with nigerian applicants in strict date order which clearly is not the case, 

Anyway hope all is great with you.


----------



## Pannyann

salix said:


> Every time I see your name as the most recent poster on this thread, I open it hoping to find you've said the visa has been received.
> 
> I think you have no idea how many people are rooting for you! :fingerscrossed:


Thank you so much I hope and pray one day I will post good news


----------



## Pannyann

LadyBri said:


> I emailed them first thing in the morning (U.K. time) to let them know I had upgraded to priority, but I've not heard word from them since. The day's not over, but silence is maddening.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Pannyann. :fingerscrossed:


Thank you so much I hope you hear soon


----------



## Pannyann

Hopeandpray said:


> Hi everyone. I've been reading all your posts for a while now and thank God for you all! Think I would have worried myself sick if not for how helpful this forum is!
> 
> My husband made his application from Nigeria.
> 
> So here's our timeline
> 
> Settlement visa application made:June 6th
> Biometrics:June 6th
> Documents received by Sheffield: June 10th (dhl-no email from Sheffield)
> Email requesting return envelope: July 16th
> Decision made email: None!
> Documents received by me in our uk home: August 27th
> 
> So I have our documents but no decision email...I'm starting to panick a little but because I've read everyone else received their decision email before getting their documents.
> 
> Should I be worried because I haven't received an email? Is this a bad sign? I've emailed them but we all know that waiting for a response from Sheffield is like waiting for a ship at an airport!


Congrats am sure all will be fine it's good that they have sorted your application within the 12 weeks


----------



## jaclyn

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto) 
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner - Settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18th
Date biometrics taken: April 23rd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 30th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks
Decision has been made email, passport ready for pickup: August 27th
Date your visa was received: ???


Oh my gosh, I just got the email!!!! I had really given up hope this past week, and had resigned to the fact that it would be October before I heard. I don't know if it has helped or not but I too have emailed Sheffield 5-6 times in the last couple weeks, letting them know that I have a teaching job beginning in September and would really appreciate a decision by then. I'm trying not to get my hopes up as the decision email had no indication of whether it was approved or not, but I am seriously shaking right now. I'm going to pick it up from the Toronto office tomorrow so I will let you know how it goes. I just had to share my news with the wonderful people that have helped me through this process. Wish me luck!! Lots of love to you all still waiting, our patience will be rewarded in the long run!!


----------



## Pannyann

jaclyn said:


> Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
> Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner - Settlement (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18th
> Date biometrics taken: April 23rd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 30th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks
> Decision has been made email, passport ready for pickup: August 27th
> Date your visa was received: ???
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I just got the email!!!! I had really given up hope this past week, and had resigned to the fact that it would be October before I heard. I don't know if it has helped or not but I too have emailed Sheffield 5-6 times in the last couple weeks, letting them know that I have a teaching job beginning in September and would really appreciate a decision by then. I'm trying not to get my hopes up as the decision email had no indication of whether it was approved or not, but I am seriously shaking right now. I'm going to pick it up from the Toronto office tomorrow so I will let you know how it goes. I just had to share my news with the wonderful people that have helped me through this process. Wish me luck!! Lots of love to you all still waiting, our patience will be rewarded in the long run!!


Congrats that's great news you should see your shiny visa tomorrow


----------



## Leila's Jewels

*2 Months and Counting*

I only recently discovered this thread and I've been checking it chronically since! In some ways I feel saddened by the amount of people waiting for so long and in many ways I feel hopeful by the amount of people receiving their approved visas. Thank you all for posting - it's great to know a community like this exists!

Here is my timeline:

Country applying from: *USA*
Type of visa applied for: *Spouse (non-priority)*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *June 20, 2014*
Date biometrics taken: *June 24, 2014*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *June 27, 2014*
Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield*
Projected timeline given: *95% in 60 days, 100% in 120 days*
Date your visa was received: ...*waiting*...

I did something completely silly and booked a flight back in June for September 2nd...6 days from now. I'm so mad at myself for doing that. Oh, well. It is what it is. Miracles can happen though - maybe I'll hear something in the next few days!


----------



## hightensionwire

jaclyn said:


> Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
> Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner - Settlement (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 18th
> Date biometrics taken: April 23rd
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 30th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12-24 weeks
> Decision has been made email, passport ready for pickup: August 27th
> Date your visa was received: ???
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I just got the email!!!! I had really given up hope this past week, and had resigned to the fact that it would be October before I heard. I don't know if it has helped or not but I too have emailed Sheffield 5-6 times in the last couple weeks, letting them know that I have a teaching job beginning in September and would really appreciate a decision by then. I'm trying not to get my hopes up as the decision email had no indication of whether it was approved or not, but I am seriously shaking right now. I'm going to pick it up from the Toronto office tomorrow so I will let you know how it goes. I just had to share my news with the wonderful people that have helped me through this process. Wish me luck!! Lots of love to you all still waiting, our patience will be rewarded in the long run!!


Great news! It seems like Sheffield's making a good run through the April non-priority apps right now.
I really hope that the rest of the April applicants get their responses before the end of September is over.


----------



## hightensionwire

Leila's Jewels said:


> I only recently discovered this thread and I've been checking it chronically since! In some ways I feel saddened by the amount of people waiting for so long and in many ways I feel hopeful by the amount of people receiving their approved visas. Thank you all for posting - it's great to know a community like this exists!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: *USA*
> Type of visa applied for: *Spouse (non-priority)*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *June 20, 2014*
> Date biometrics taken: *June 24, 2014*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *June 27, 2014*
> Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield*
> Projected timeline given: *95% in 60 days, 100% in 120 days*
> Date your visa was received: ...*waiting*...
> 
> I did something completely silly and booked a flight back in June for September 2nd...6 days from now. I'm so mad at myself for doing that. Oh, well. It is what it is. Miracles can happen though - maybe I'll hear something in the next few days!


I don't mean to be a downer, but they're still on April non-priority apps.
You should try contacting the airline to see if you can get any kind of deal out of them for a future flight.


----------



## Leila's Jewels

hightensionwire said:


> I don't mean to be a downer, but they're still on April non-priority apps.
> You should try contacting the airline to see if you can get any kind of deal out of them for a future flight.


I called the airline several weeks ago to change my flight, but since the fee is the same whether I change the day before or the month before and I still don't know when I'll need to change my flight to, I figured I'll ride it out a bit longer. Who knows, maybe Sheffield will race through 2 months of applications in the next few days. ;-)


----------



## somsom

hi,
i just have apply for a visa here details:
Type of Visa applied: Settlement Marriage (spouse)
Location of application: Morocco
Online application completed: 11 July 2014
Biometrics completed: 21st July 2014
Date supporting documents were received by UKVI: don't know the exact date !
Email confirmation: after asking if received the document they answer us it was delayed (19 August 2014)
Timeline given: Within from 4 week till 12 week
Decision has been made Email: N//A
Visa received: N/A

anyone experienced the deposit of the visa thru Teleperformance office in morocco can tell me how much time it can take and share his experience..., it's killing that waiting time honestly :ballchain:,but we must stay strong and sometimes it help a lot when we share others experience and feelings
i was really happy reading in this website people receiveing their positive answers after stressfull time of waiting, wish a very good luck for all people in wait


----------



## Anxious

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 28 July
Date biometrics taken: 4 August
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 8 August (tracking of package showed it was delivered 6 August)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
Decision has been made email: 26 August
Date your visa was received: ...waiting...and the suspense is killing me! Should be here tomorrow morning, not sure how I'm going to make it through the rest of huge day/night!


----------



## peuapeu

I am with you. I will have my results tomorrow too/


----------



## Guapa negrita

Hola!!!

Thank you so much everyone for all your help and advices! 

Here is my EEA Family Permit timeline:

Application submitted at VFS Manila: July 23, 2014
Sent an enquiry to UKBA about the status: August 11, 2014
Received a response from Manila Visa "Your UK visa application has been received and will be considered by an Entry Clearance Officer": August 13, 2014
Received an email from Manila Visa "Your visa will be despatched shortly. ": August 20, 2014
Received an email from VFS Manila "The processed visa application for GWF reference number XXXX": August 20, 2014

On August 21, 2014, I went to the VFS Manila to claim my passport and documents. And YES! It's an approved visa!!! We are so happy


----------



## keemnal

If a decision has been made email is sent without a refusal email. then shouldn't you be glad? Aren't refusals usually sent as email? Or was it only my "application on hold" email that was sent as an email and not a letter because I had the option to withdraw?


----------



## mouseonthemoon

This is really weird. A few days back I called the UKVI asking them about my application and they told me it's definitely under process so soon. Earlier today morning I got a email from UKVI saying my application is not yet assessed by the ECO. So whats going on? This is really confusing! Also the applications have been moved to be assessed in Pretoria from 18th august but I was told mine was earlier so it will be assessed in Nairobi!


----------



## salix

keemnal said:


> If a decision has been made email is sent without a refusal email. then shouldn't you be glad? Aren't refusals usually sent as email? Or was it only my "application on hold" email that was sent as an email and not a letter because I had the option to withdraw?


From what I've read, they generally don't tell you the results in an email. Most people only know a decision has been made and they need to wait to receive their documents to find out.


----------



## zakmuh

mouseonthemoon said:


> This is really weird. A few days back I called the UKVI asking them about my application and they told me it's definitely under process so soon. Earlier today morning I got a email from UKVI saying my application is not yet assessed by the ECO. So whats going on? This is really confusing! Also the applications have been moved to be assessed in Pretoria from 18th august but I was told mine was earlier so it will be assessed in Nairobi!


Hi,

If your application pack is spot on and the ECO is satisfied, you would normally get the visa within 16 days. Otherwise the ECO has to go through certain steps as follow:

1. Any decision to exercise discretion and not refuse the application on these grounds must be authorised by a senior caseworker or (RCU-referred casework unit)in Croydon, UK.

2. Compelling compassionate circumstances, which could prevent refusal.

To excersie above two, the ECO needs more time. We are talking about months here. All what you need now is patience.ray2:

Good luck


----------



## mouseonthemoon

zakmuh said:


> Hi,
> 
> If your application pack is spot on and the ECO is satisfied, you would normally get the visa within 16 days. Otherwise the ECO has to go through certain steps as follow:
> 
> 1. Any decision to exercise discretion and not refuse the application on these grounds must be authorised by a senior caseworker or (RCU-referred casework unit)in Croydon, UK.
> 
> 2. Compelling compassionate circumstances, which could prevent refusal.
> 
> To excersie above two, the ECO needs more time. We are talking about months here. All what you need now is patience.ray2:
> 
> Good luck


Hey! Thanks a bunch! So the lady on the line told me someone has seen through it. I hope it is ok! It's worrying me. Well what can I say it's been 3.5 years with me and my spouse together. He also exceeds the £18600 threshold and has his own flat etc. he's been in the same job for past 6 years now  we meet every year so we've got a lot of history of photos including me visiting him in uk etc also New York, daily calls on Skype, on his phone too. We also gave in our registry photos . Also what do you mean by compelling compassionate terms?


----------



## Hertsfem

mouseonthemoon said:


> Hey! Thanks a bunch! So the lady on the line told me someone has seen through it. I hope it is ok! It's worrying me. Well what can I say it's been 3.5 years with me and my spouse together. He also exceeds the £18600 threshold and has his own flat etc. he's been in the same job for past 6 years now  we meet every year so we've got a lot of history of photos including me visiting him in uk etc also New York, daily calls on Skype, on his phone too. We also gave in our registry photos . Also what do you mean by compelling compassionate terms?


Don't worry about it! I think they have standard replies to certain queries. My DIL emailed two places for an update and one said it's waiting to be processed and the other said it will be ready in a weeks time 

The latter was correct...


----------



## Hopeandpray

Pannyann said:


> Congrats am sure all will be fine it's good that they have sorted your application within the 12 weeks


Thanks pannyann...your day of good news is round the corner! Praying for you.


----------



## mouseonthemoon

Hertsfem said:


> Don't worry about it! I think they have standard replies to certain queries. My DIL emailed two places for an update and one said it's waiting to be processed and the other said it will be ready in a weeks time
> 
> The latter was correct...


Thanks Hertsfem! I understand, i know for a fact ive given all the right documentation weve been doing this for 6 months now getting all paperwork ready. The call centre people told me on the line "under process someones seen it, however can take long like 3/6/8 months?" The email from the UKVI said the application is yet to be assessed. :/ so its not been assessed.


----------



## broadstone

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July
Date biometrics taken: 30 July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 2 August 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
Decision has been made email:waiting
Date your visa was received: ...waiting 

First of all congrats to those getting their visa. In my never ending attempt to somehow rationalize the way this system works. I am beginning to see those applications submitted after me beginning to receive their decisions. I am also priority and know every application is unique, my documentation is correct since the income requirement was the only reason for my first refusal. We now easily surpass the requirement. I have also seen non priority people upgrade after my submitted date and get a decision. So frustrating! I will again miss my Anniversary, my 2 daughters first day of school and just missed my youngest daughters surgery last week. A decision Tomorrow would sure be nice!


----------



## Tmw

broadstone said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July
> Date biometrics taken: 30 July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 2 August
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email:waiting
> Date your visa was received: ...waiting
> 
> First of all congrats to those getting their visa. In my never ending attempt to somehow rationalize the way this system works. I am beginning to see those applications submitted after me beginning to receive their decisions. I am also priority and know every application is unique, my documentation is correct since the income requirement was the only reason for my first refusal. We now easily surpass the requirement. I have also seen non priority people upgrade after my submitted date and get a decision. So frustrating! I will again miss my Anniversary, my 2 daughters first day of school and just missed my youngest daughters surgery last week. A decision Tomorrow would sure be nice!


We are still waiting on a similiar timeline. Priority, well in excess of the requirements, no prior refusal. 

Hope its good news by end August. July month end saw a lot of activity, so maybe tomorrow will too as the last working day of the month.


----------



## Annie212

broadstone said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July
> Date biometrics taken: 30 July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 2 August
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email:waiting
> Date your visa was received: ...waiting
> 
> First of all congrats to those getting their visa. In my never ending attempt to somehow rationalize the way this system works. I am beginning to see those applications submitted after me beginning to receive their decisions. I am also priority and know every application is unique, my documentation is correct since the income requirement was the only reason for my first refusal. We now easily surpass the requirement. I have also seen non priority people upgrade after my submitted date and get a decision. So frustrating! I will again miss my Anniversary, my 2 daughters first day of school and just missed my youngest daughters surgery last week. A decision Tomorrow would sure be nice!


I, too, have been watching the time lines closely but I think you have to factor in certain things like where the applicant is applying from and type of Visa. Those who are applying from Australia appear to have their applications processed in Manila and a spouse settlement visa can be rec'd and a decision email sent within 6-10 working days. I imagine that is workload based. Our USA spouse applications are going to the center that seems to process the most applications and what I have seen, a priority app is about 10 - 15 working days give or take. I know the waiting is hard. It is hard on everyone. My docs were rec'd on the 18th and I am stressing out but my time has only just begun. My heart is breaking for people like Pannyann who applied 6 months ago and doesn't even get an upfront response when she provides them with proof of medical issues she is facing. Tough system but we just need to keep going forward. You will hear back soon. Stay positive.


----------



## LadyBri

Good morning lovelies!  *bear hugs*

Still no word from the H.O. regarding whether they've moved my application to the Priority queue, but that's no surprise. Over his lunch hour, my Andy sent them an email on my behalf to remind them of my upgrade and request they send me a confirmation email, poor darling--I highly doubt it'll make a dent, but you never know. *sigh of exasperation* I sure wish I could bribe 'em with a round of pints at the Fat Cat (celebrated pub for it's first rate beer in Sheffield, and all around reyt fine place to hang ;D ). Ah well, everything will happen in the time when it needs to happen. We can and will endure. 

Good luck to everyone today! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Anxious

Anxious said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 28 July
> Date biometrics taken: 4 August
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 8 August (tracking of package showed it was delivered 6 August)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email: 26 August
> Date your visa was received: ...waiting...and the suspense is killing me! Should be here tomorrow morning, not sure how I'm going to make it through the rest of huge day/night!



UPDATE: It'S HERE!!!

I've spent all morning freaking out, listening for the truck since 8, convincing myself the processing was relatively quick because I'd been rejected, finding things I might have missed. But the FedEx truck showed up exactly at the expected time of delivery, and brought with it a shiny new visa! 

Best of luck to everyone waiting, and thank you so much for all your help, this site was really invaluable.


----------



## waiting2go

Leila's Jewels said:


> I only recently discovered this thread and I've been checking it chronically since! In some ways I feel saddened by the amount of people waiting for so long and in many ways I feel hopeful by the amount of people receiving their approved visas. Thank you all for posting - it's great to know a community like this exists!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: *USA*
> Type of visa applied for: *Spouse (non-priority)*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *June 20, 2014*
> Date biometrics taken: *June 24, 2014*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *June 27, 2014*
> Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield*
> Projected timeline given: *95% in 60 days, 100% in 120 days*
> Date your visa was received: ...*waiting*...
> 
> I did something completely silly and booked a flight back in June for September 2nd...6 days from now. I'm so mad at myself for doing that. Oh, well. It is what it is. Miracles can happen though - maybe I'll hear something in the next few days!



I was on a very similar timeline to you (also from US, spouse settlement, nonpriority). Based on people posting their timelines on this blog, it seemed like the queue for non-priority visas was really, REALLY slow, so I ended up paying the extra to do priority after the fact (August 5), They ended up looking at my application and making a decision on August 12. If you are in a rush, paying priority might speed it up (but unfortunately probably not fast enough to make your flight on the 2nd). For me, they made the decision on August 12, but it took a while to put the visa in the passport and they didn't put it in the mail until August 22. Good luck!!


----------



## Annie212

Anxious said:


> UPDATE: It'S HERE!!!
> 
> I've spent all morning freaking out, listening for the truck since 8, convincing myself the processing was relatively quick because I'd been rejected, finding things I might have missed. But the FedEx truck showed up exactly at the expected time of delivery, and brought with it a shiny new visa!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone waiting, and thank you so much for all your help, this site was really invaluable.


Congratulations Anxious. Thank you for sharing your timeline with all of us. Have a safe and happy flight to the UK. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## susanbarron

Anxious said:


> UPDATE: It'S HERE!!!
> 
> I've spent all morning freaking out, listening for the truck since 8, convincing myself the processing was relatively quick because I'd been rejected, finding things I might have missed. But the FedEx truck showed up exactly at the expected time of delivery, and brought with it a shiny new visa!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone waiting, and thank you so much for all your help, this site was really invaluable.



OH HAPPY DAY!!! Congrats! I'm giddy inside seeing your timeline as I'm not too far off from you *fingers crossed*


----------



## peuapeu

Anxious said:


> UPDATE: It'S HERE!!!
> 
> I've spent all morning freaking out, listening for the truck since 8, convincing myself the processing was relatively quick because I'd been rejected, finding things I might have missed. But the FedEx truck showed up exactly at the expected time of delivery, and brought with it a shiny new visa!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone waiting, and thank you so much for all your help, this site was really invaluable.


So Happy for you! I am still waiting on mine to arrive. I hope I get the shiny sticker too. Have a safe trip. When are you leaving? Skyscanner ticket prices have shot up.


----------



## Pannyann

Anxious said:


> UPDATE: It'S HERE!!!
> 
> I've spent all morning freaking out, listening for the truck since 8, convincing myself the processing was relatively quick because I'd been rejected, finding things I might have missed. But the FedEx truck showed up exactly at the expected time of delivery, and brought with it a shiny new visa!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone waiting, and thank you so much for all your help, this site was really invaluable.


Congratulations and safe flight


----------



## Pannyann

LadyBri said:


> Good morning lovelies!  *bear hugs*
> 
> Still no word from the H.O. regarding whether they've moved my application to the Priority queue, but that's no surprise. Over his lunch hour, my Andy sent them an email on my behalf to remind them of my upgrade and request they send me a confirmation email, poor darling--I highly doubt it'll make a dent, but you never know. *sigh of exasperation* I sure wish I could bribe 'em with a round of pints at the Fat Cat (celebrated pub for it's first rate beer in Sheffield, and all around reyt fine place to hang ;D ). Ah well, everything will happen in the time when it needs to happen. We can and will endure.
> 
> Good luck to everyone today! :fingerscrossed:


Haven't had any word from them either


----------



## peuapeu

I got it! I got it! I got my shiny sticker!!!!!!! I am so happy!!!!!!


----------



## Pallykin

peuapeu said:


> I got it! I got it! I got my shiny sticker!!!!!!! I am so happy!!!!!!


Congratulations!

When you've had a chance to collect your breath and have a few things sorted out, tell us your plans for travel.


----------



## Annie212

peuapeu said:


> I got it! I got it! I got my shiny sticker!!!!!!! I am so happy!!!!!!


EXCELLENT .. congratulations .. gotta go back and check your timeline .. I can't remember what you wrote .. 

Have a safe flight to the UK ... Cheers Annie :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## peuapeu

Pallykin said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> When you've had a chance to collect your breath and have a few things sorted out, tell us your plans for travel.


Well I am just waiting for John to get home from work so we can look at the ticket prices. I am ready to go as soon as possible. We usually find our tickets on Skyscanner. Luckily I do not have to pack up furniture or move out of an apartment. I have my own house which is on about 80 acres of property among other family members. 

I can travel any time as they have it stamped as valid from August 15, 2014. I will let you all know when I am leaving.

Online Application: July 24, 2014 Fiance-Priority
Biometrics: July 29, 2014
Packet mailed to fiance: July 29, 2014
Fiance Received Packet: July 31, 2014
* Had to wait for final bank statements for fiance.
Papers Received and Packet Mail to Sheffield: Aug 2, 2014
Sheffield Received: Aug 5, 2014
Additional Information requested: Aug 5, 2014
Decision Made Email: Aug 26, 2014
Visa Received by Mail: Approved Visa Received Aug 28. 2014


----------



## Pannyann

peuapeu said:


> I got it! I got it! I got my shiny sticker!!!!!!! I am so happy!!!!!!


Great news am so happy for you


----------



## peuapeu

I am leaving Saturday.....yay


----------



## Pallykin

peuapeu said:


> I am leaving Saturday.....yay


Were you able to get an okay price?


----------



## Anxious

peuapeu said:


> So Happy for you! I am still waiting on mine to arrive. I hope I get the shiny sticker too. Have a safe trip. When are you leaving? Skyscanner ticket prices have shot up.


Congratulations to you too!! I'm leaving Sunday night! I was actually surprised at the price of the ticket, it's quite a bit lower than several tickets I've bought in the past. I booked yesterday, knowing I had 24 hours to cancel in case the worst happened. I purchased a round trip ticket (I obviously won't be using the return trip) because it was a few hundred dollars cheaper.


----------



## Leila's Jewels

waiting2go said:


> I was on a very similar timeline to you (also from US, spouse settlement, nonpriority). Based on people posting their timelines on this blog, it seemed like the queue for non-priority visas was really, REALLY slow, so I ended up paying the extra to do priority after the fact (August 5), They ended up looking at my application and making a decision on August 12. If you are in a rush, paying priority might speed it up (but unfortunately probably not fast enough to make your flight on the 2nd). For me, they made the decision on August 12, but it took a while to put the visa in the passport and they didn't put it in the mail until August 22. Good luck!!


Thank you for your comment! I emailed Sheffield over a week ago about upgrading and sent them an email nearly a month ago as well. I haven't had a reply. I was fortunately able to put my flight on hold for little to no penalty fee which was great. I posted a separate message to you asking for a bit more detail about your experience with upgrading. If you have a moment, I would love to hear your advice. Thanks!


----------



## meganf0412

I'm applying priority online TOMORROW. Eek! I just know I'm going to torture myself by checking this thread everyday now that I won't have documents to frantically fret over.

I had one refusal seven months ago today :fingerscrossed: my wait is soon over!


----------



## bluesky2015

I would like to Congratulate those whom got their visas this week and hope and pray for those including myself to hear some good news very soon ...


----------



## keemnal

Anxious said:


> UPDATE: It'S HERE!!!
> 
> I've spent all morning freaking out, listening for the truck since 8, convincing myself the processing was relatively quick because I'd been rejected, finding things I might have missed. But the FedEx truck showed up exactly at the expected time of delivery, and brought with it a shiny new visa!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone waiting, and thank you so much for all your help, this site was really invaluable.


Congrats! 

Could you tell me what the start date of your visa is? I'm trying to figure out how long after it's valid you are sent the decision made email. Thanks.


----------



## Pannyann

Last working day of August. Wishing everyone waiting good luck. Those of you flying to UK this weekend congrats and have a safe flight.

Have any of the other Nigerians had any news Abci or Gemini?


----------



## shan2218

peuapeu said:


> I got it! I got it! I got my shiny sticker!!!!!!! I am so happy!!!!!!


Yay! So happy for you! arty: Border was easy so don't stress! Have a safe flight!


----------



## Dad

Anxious said:


> UPDATE: It'S HERE!!!
> 
> I've spent all morning freaking out, listening for the truck since 8, convincing myself the processing was relatively quick because I'd been rejected, finding things I might have missed. But the FedEx truck showed up exactly at the expected time of delivery, and brought with it a shiny new visa!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone waiting, and thank you so much for all your help, this site was really invaluable.


Congratulations!


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Haven't had any word from them either


@ Pannyann, I pray Sheffield get back to you soon with good news. Stay strong, positive and concentrate on your health. 
It is well with you.


----------



## Dad

peuapeu said:


> I got it! I got it! I got my shiny sticker!!!!!!! I am so happy!!!!!!


Congrats and wishing you the best.


----------



## mouseonthemoon

Is it good to keep asking where the process of your visa has reached? Or would this affect your application?


----------



## ProudlyGemini

@PANNYANN No word yet, sent an email again on wednesday and a reply came saying the same thing that my application is in queue waiting to be assessed by ECO. At this point i have removed my mind from it, whenever it comes it comes, carrying on with my life here in Nigeria, i only miss my passport and the fact that i can't even travel any with my son for summer. i'd be 90 working days on the 3rd of september i know its nothing compared to yours, I'm just glad you're already at the end of the road and soon you'd get your visa.


----------



## somsom

peuapeu said:


> I got it! I got it! I got my shiny sticker!!!!!!! I am so happy!!!!!!


congrats really good news happy for you


----------



## mikado

Hi! I just paid for retrospective priority yesterday but no receipt has been e-mailed to me so I took a screenshot of the payment confirmation page and e-mailed it to [email protected]. Did you get an official e-mail receipt or anything? I'm hoping my screenshot will suffice.. Please let me know if it was the same for you. Thanks!

P.s. Congrats on your visa!


----------



## Andy-Pandy

My fiancé paid for her upgrade through VFS too and she got her PDF receipt via email. She forwarded it onto the address you detailed in your post but no reply.... so I sent it again from my address yesterday and still nothing. Communication is something the Sheffield Visa office isn't great at.



mikado said:


> Hi! I just paid for retrospective priority yesterday but no receipt has been e-mailed to me so I took a screenshot of the payment confirmation page and e-mailed it to visasheffield[at]homeoffice.gsi.gov.uk. Did you get an official e-mail receipt or anything? I'm hoping my screenshot will suffice.. Please let me know if it was the same for you. Thanks!
> 
> P.s. Congrats on your visa!


----------



## LadyBri

Well, we're nearly at the end of the last working day in August, and still no word from the Sheffield visa office.  

Congrats and good luck to all of you flying out this weekend! Have a safe journey and let us know how things go at the border when you have the chance of it. I just wonder if they detain you for very long or if it's fairly straightforward. At this point, just being on the plane and in England is good enough for me!


----------



## Hertsfem

LadyBri said:


> Well, we're nearly at the end of the last working day in August, and still no word from the Sheffield visa office.
> 
> Congrats and good luck to all of you flying out this weekend! Have a safe journey and let us know how things go at the border when you have the chance of it. I just wonder if they detain you for very long or if it's fairly straightforward. At this point, just being on the plane and in England is good enough for me!


My DIL and grandson arrived at Heathrow last Sunday and she was asked where her husband was - to which she replied "he should be outside waiting for us but we missed our connecting flight in Paris so I hope he is still there" The IO said "you may proceed"


----------



## Tmw

LadyBri said:


> Well, we're nearly at the end of the last working day in August, and still no word from the Sheffield visa office.


I know this forum represents only a small number of those applying, but the number of decision emails noted here has stopped since yesterday. 

We are week 5 now on a very straightforward priority spouse visa from the USA

Its puzzling


----------



## Hertsfem

Here are the latest processing times...

https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times


----------



## Leila's Jewels

The processing timeline statistics must include priority and non-priority, right? These don't seem like an accurate representation of what we've seen actually occurring in the forum - at least for the USA. I wonder how they work these out?


----------



## mouseonthemoon

LadyBri said:


> Well, we're nearly at the end of the last working day in August, and still no word from the Sheffield visa office.
> 
> Congrats and good luck to all of you flying out this weekend! Have a safe journey and let us know how things go at the border when you have the chance of it. I just wonder if they detain you for very long or if it's fairly straightforward. At this point, just being on the plane and in England is good enough for me!


I'm in the same boat as you! I hope everyone who's waiting hear soon! When did you apply?


----------



## Hertsfem

Well for Zim it said 30 days for 57% and my DIL's took 24 days so it was accurate for us...


----------



## mouseonthemoon

Hertsfem said:


> Well for Zim it said 30 days for 57% and my DIL's took 24 days so it was accurate for us...


For Tanzania it's 57% for 30 days so let's see! On the 19th day now! Hah!


----------



## Hertsfem

mouseonthemoon said:


> For Tanzania it's 57% for 30 days so let's see! On the 19th day now! Hah!


Where does yours get processed? Ours was Pretoria...


----------



## LadyBri

mouseonthemoon said:


> I'm in the same boat as you! I hope everyone who's waiting hear soon! When did you apply?


Well, I applied at the end of July, but I didn't upgrade to Priority until August 27th. I'm not sure that it will really make a difference, but you never know. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Leila's Jewels

Hertsfem said:


> Where does yours get processed? Ours was Pretoria...


Mine is being processes in Sheffield. I'm on 2 months and 2 days at the moment. If our timeline is accurate, 94% of people on a similar timeline to me will hear by September 19th. Since it seems they are still only on April's applications and I submitted in the end of June, it doesn't seem likely to me.


----------



## Leila's Jewels

I received this email last night in response to me asking if I was able to upgrade to priority. They seem to be telling me something different than I expected. Haven't many people upgraded to Priority after they submitted their documents? Maybe I am wrong?:

Dear *********,

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

With regard to your query, please be explained that you won't be able to
change to Fast Track service once you have already submitted your documents
at the Visa Application Centre.

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
appropriate country, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete
as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.

Kind regards,
Thu-Van
UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service


----------



## Aconite

Country applying from: Japan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority - timeline indicated on VFS Global is "within 10 working days")
Date application submitted online: Tuesday August 12th, 2014
Date biometrics taken: Friday August 22nd, 2014
Date documentation was received in Manila: Unknown
Projected timeline given: None given

I know that this weekend was a bank holiday, so I'm guessing the package wasn't even sent off till Tuesday 26th August. But...no acknowledgement that it's arrived at Manila? Is this normal? 
I'm also freaking out because every other example on this forum of a priority settlement application from Japan seems to have been processed in about 2 days.


----------



## Tmw

Hertsfem said:


> Here are the latest processing times...
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times



100% for US applicants within 60 days. Which is 12 weeks. No breakdown of priority. 

Really useless stats. And no comfort there.


----------



## Hertsfem

Tmw said:


> 100% for US applicants within 60 days. Which is 12 weeks. No breakdown of priority.
> 
> Really useless stats. And no comfort there.


Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## Pallykin

Hertsfem said:


> Don't shoot the messenger


It's UKVI that's at fault. Their stats are actually inaccurate. But the take home message is it's going to take a long time to get a settlement visa from the US. The Sheffield experiment has been a mistake.


----------



## Annie212

Pallykin said:


> It's UKVI that's at fault. Their stats are actually inaccurate. But the take home message is it's going to take a long time to get a settlement visa from the US. The Sheffield experiment has been a mistake.


I missed something. What is the Sheffield Experiment? I would still venture a guess that the time line given is a standard time line and not priority. Otherwise there would be no need for a priority option. They most likely would not be blatantly ripping people off by offering a sped up process for 500.00 USD and then not make good on that service. They do warn you that if your application is not straight up (and they have the power to determine what that means exactly) that paying the additional fee may not help.


----------



## Pannyann

*The word Thank You will never say enough to you all*

My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK. 

The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation. 

Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum. 

Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me. 

As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I 
THANK YOU ALL!

lane:


----------



## Annie212

Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.
> 
> The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation.
> 
> Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum.
> 
> Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me.
> 
> As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I
> THANK YOU ALL!
> 
> lane:


Yayyyyyy. ...oh congrats ..congrats ...Pannyann ...that is awesome news ...


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.
> 
> The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation.
> 
> Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum.
> 
> Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me.
> 
> As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I
> THANK YOU ALL!
> 
> lane:




Pannyann, am soo happy for you. That's great news. Though the wait was long, but a positive outcome is consoling.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK. The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation. Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum. Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me. As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I THANK YOU ALL! lane:


Finally.... Amazing news... Sooo happy for you... Am sure u are filled with Joy.


----------



## Hertsfem

Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.
> 
> The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation.
> 
> Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum.
> 
> Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me.
> 
> As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I
> THANK YOU ALL!
> 
> lane:


YAY :bounce: At long last  I'm SO happy for you Panny!

lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:


----------



## autumnlover

Oh, Pannyann! I've been a lurker and have been following your posts, but I have to step in now and say I'm so happy for you. I'm sitting here with tears of happiness in my eyes. I'm so glad this agonizing wait is over for you.


----------



## Pallykin

Annie212 said:


> I missed something. What is the Sheffield Experiment?


That was said tongue in cheek. US and Canadian settlement visas were processed in New York up until 18 months or so ago, and the processing times were days, not weeks or months. This was done as staff was cut. It's similar to the passport situation, where overseas passports were no longer created or renewed for UK expats in consulates in their country of residence, but were instead sent to Durham where staff was cut just as domestic passport applications increased, and a huge backlog was created.

Neither situation has worked.. hence the "experiments" should end. IMHO.


----------



## Pallykin

Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.


This is the best news!

How soon can he travel? Have you looked at flights yet?

Keep us posted on how it all goes!


----------



## Tmw

Hertsfem said:


> Don't shoot the messenger


Not at all, didnt mean to imply that


----------



## Annie212

Pallykin said:


> That was said tongue in cheek. US and Canadian settlement visas were processed in New York up until 18 months or so ago, and the processing times were days, not weeks or months. This was done as staff was cut. It's similar to the passport situation, where overseas passports were no longer created or renewed for UK expats in consulates in their country of residence, but were instead sent to Durham where staff was cut just as domestic passport applications increased, and a huge backlog was created.
> 
> Neither situation has worked.. hence the "experiments" should end. IMHO.


Ah I see. I did not know this. Thanks for the details. Yes, this seems to be a very inefficient way to process such a huge amount of work but I have long given up on trying to understand how governments "think" in terms of streamlining work loads.


----------



## Tmw

Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.
> 
> The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation.
> 
> Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum.
> 
> Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me.
> 
> As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I
> THANK YOU ALL!
> 
> lane:


Congratulations, your story has been beyond belief

Wish you both all the best with your life together


----------



## susanbarron

Congrats, Pannyann!!! Best of luck to you both!! xx


----------



## Pannyann

Annie212 said:


> Yayyyyyy. ...oh congrats ..congrats ...Pannyann ...that is awesome news ...


Thank you so much


----------



## susanbarron

Leila's Jewels said:


> I received this email last night in response to me asking if I was able to upgrade to priority. They seem to be telling me something different than I expected. Haven't many people upgraded to Priority after they submitted their documents? Maybe I am wrong?:
> 
> Dear *********,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With regard to your query, please be explained that you won't be able to
> change to Fast Track service once you have already submitted your documents
> at the Visa Application Centre.
> 
> For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
> refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
> appropriate country, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete
> as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Thu-Van
> UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service


Not unless they've recently changed their policy.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Pannyann, am soo happy for you. That's great news. Though the wait was long, but a positive outcome is consoling.


I can't explain how happy I am thanks for everything


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Finally.... Amazing news... Sooo happy for you... Am sure u are filled with Joy.


Am speechless and so relieved can't wait till he gets here


----------



## Pannyann

Hertsfem said:


> YAY :bounce: At long last  I'm SO happy for you Panny!
> 
> lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:lane::cheer2:


Thanks so much am so relieved


----------



## Pannyann

autumnlover said:


> Oh, Pannyann! I've been a lurker and have been following your posts, but I have to step in now and say I'm so happy for you. I'm sitting here with tears of happiness in my eyes. I'm so glad this agonizing wait is over for you.


Thank you reading your post made tears come to my eyes too thank you so much


----------



## Pallykin

Leila's Jewels said:


> I received this email last night in response to me asking if I was able to upgrade to priority. They seem to be telling me something different than I expected. Haven't many people upgraded to Priority after they submitted their documents? Maybe I am wrong?:
> 
> Dear *********,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With regard to your query, please be explained that you won't be able to
> change to Fast Track service once you have already submitted your documents
> at the Visa Application Centre.
> 
> For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
> refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
> appropriate country, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete
> as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Thu-Van
> UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service


US applicants can upgrade to priority at any time. Nigerians can't apply priority at all. I'm not positive, but I've read that Canadians can apply priority but can't upgrade after the fact. Someone please correct me if that's wrong.

There are posts on how to upgrade after the fact - just search. People are upgrading on this forum nearly every day. Or so it seems.


----------



## Pannyann

Pallykin said:


> This is the best news!
> 
> How soon can he travel? Have you looked at flights yet?
> 
> Keep us posted on how it all goes!


Am so happy he should be able to fly end of next week. Flights are so expensive but I can't wait any longer we are hoping to have a few days together before my operation


----------



## Pannyann

Tmw said:


> Congratulations, your story has been beyond belief
> 
> Wish you both all the best with your life together


Thanks so much I can now fight this illness full on


----------



## Pannyann

susanbarron said:


> Congrats, Pannyann!!! Best of luck to you both!! xx


Thanks so much x


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.
> 
> The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation.
> 
> Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum.
> 
> Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me.
> 
> As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I
> THANK YOU ALL!
> 
> lane:


Congratulations!!!!I'm sooooooo happy for you. :whoo:We must pop champagne with this good news.


----------



## shan2218

Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.


YES! I had a great feeling this week was your week! So happy for you


----------



## primechat

Pannyann, have you received your supporting documents yet? I got my decision email on 22 August and my husband received his supporting documents in UK on 27 August. But until now I have not got my passport in Nigeria and the Abuja visa application centre online application tracking has not changed to reflect HO's decision.


----------



## Lilienmeer

Annie212 said:


> I missed something. What is the Sheffield Experiment? I would still venture a guess that the time line given is a standard time line and not priority. Otherwise there would be no need for a priority option. * They most likely would not be blatantly ripping people off by offering a sped up process for 500.00 USD and then not make good on that service. * They do warn you that if your application is not straight up (and they have the power to determine what that means exactly) that paying the additional fee may not help.


I think they HAVE been doing this. They are happily accepting priority upgrade payments but, despite these being the same cost as the priority fee from the onset, they say it still won't upgrade someone to a fast-track service. 

There are people here who've applied priority from the onset and, at 13 weeks, are yet to receive a decision. We're now on 20 weeks in total for what is in theory a very straightforward application.

In our case, we 'upgraded' 8 weeks ago and have yet to receive a decision. We don't feel the extra $510 has made any difference.

What makes me especially angry is that he was not told when applying that there was a priority option at all - we discovered the existence of this option on this forum.

19 weeks ago, we were told that nothing had actually been done to our application. Meanwhile, we've been sitting here watching some people apply in July and get a visa in July, or apply in August and get a visa in August - a handful even on the non-priority process.

When I contacted my rather fierce MP, however, an email magically appeared to request more documents. 

At the end of this, I intend to request exactly what was happening to our application for 19 weeks. It wasn't even a matter of 'different applicants, different duration' - they told us they hadn't even started on it until that point. Had it accidentally fallen under someone's desk, gathering dust? Was it chewed by a horde of collective pets, necessitating forensic recreation? Either of these explanations are more palatable than the notion that it was left untouched all that time while applications made three months later were processed to completion, so that this completely incompetent excuse for a service could publish some shamefully manipulated 'statistics' to reflect a 100% delivery during July. 

/endrant


----------



## Lilienmeer

Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.
> 
> The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation.
> 
> Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum.
> 
> Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me.
> 
> As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I
> THANK YOU ALL!
> 
> lane:


Finally - some good news this week - leaving you lurching right until the right moment of the working week, I see! You have more friends in the world rooting for you than you know. Your particular case serves only to compound my complete disgust with this process.


----------



## mouseonthemoon

Hertsfem said:


> Where does yours get processed? Ours was Pretoria...


Well we apply from Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania. And they get fed exed to Nairobi Kenya to get processed. Before 18 august 2014 the applications get sent to nairobi. Now they have shifted to Pretoria from 18th August. I'm glad I applied early.


----------



## mouseonthemoon

Pannyann said:


> I can't explain how happy I am thanks for everything


Panyann! Yes! I'm so happy for you! Where there is a will there is a way! I kept you in my prayers! Good luck!


----------



## Hertsfem

mouseonthemoon said:


> Well we apply from Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania. And they get fed exed to Nairobi Kenya to get processed. Before 18 august 2014 the applications get sent to nairobi. Now they have shifted to Pretoria from 18th August. I'm glad I applied early.


We found Pretoria very efficient and they answered emails by the next day - job done


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Congratulations!!!!I'm sooooooo happy for you. :whoo:We must pop champagne with this good news.


For sure maybe even 3 bottles. Thanks for your words of encouragement


----------



## mouseonthemoon

LadyBri said:


> Well, I applied at the end of July, but I didn't upgrade to Priority until August 27th. I'm not sure that it will really make a difference, but you never know. :fingerscrossed:


Maybe it will! I'm on my third week. I just saw the processing times it says 100% for 60 days and 57% for 30 days. As far as I know they told me on the phone that it's under process but I don't know what that exactly means? Does it mean a ECO is looking through it?


----------



## mouseonthemoon

Hertsfem said:


> We found Pretoria very efficient and they answered emails by the next day - job done


I'm assuming there's a bad backlog at the Kenya office? Let's hope this week is my week! I already broke down when the lady on the phone told me it may take upto 8 months! :redface::tape:


----------



## Pannyann

shan2218 said:


> YES! I had a great feeling this week was your week! So happy for you


Thank you I was in despair it's such a relief to get the answer. Thanks so much


----------



## Lilienmeer

LadyBri said:


> Well, I applied at the end of July, but I didn't upgrade to Priority until August 27th. I'm not sure that it will really make a difference, but you never know. :fingerscrossed:


We upgraded 7 weeks ago. Whether it's been of any use at all is highly questionable, at least at this time of year.


----------



## Pannyann

Lilienmeer said:


> Finally - some good news this week - leaving you lurching right until the right moment of the working week, I see! You have more friends in the world rooting for you than you know. Your particular case serves only to compound my complete disgust with this process.


Thank you at least in the email they told me it was approved. 

I am overwhelmed by all the support and can never forget all the people who gave me such encouragement and support.


----------



## Pannyann

mouseonthemoon said:


> Panyann! Yes! I'm so happy for you! Where there is a will there is a way! I kept you in my prayers! Good luck!


Asante I am so happy the same way you are in my prayers and I hope you hear soon


----------



## Lilienmeer

Pannyann said:


> Thank you at least in the email they told me it was approved.
> 
> I am overwhelmed by all the support and can never forget all the people who gave me such encouragement and support.


Indeed - at least whoever sent that email to you had the decency and conscience enough to just state the outcome, rather than send a generic 'decision has been made' email and prolong the wondering.


----------



## Pannyann

mouseonthemoon said:


> I'm assuming there's a bad backlog at the Kenya office? Let's hope this week is my week! I already broke down when the lady on the phone told me it may take upto 8 months! :redface::tape:


A while back someone from Kenya posted about 6 weeks hers took that was prob early July


----------



## mouseonthemoon

Pannyann said:


> Asante I am so happy the same way you are in my prayers and I hope you hear soon


Thank you so much darling! I pray for your health too! All will be well. Yes I hope sigh.. This week? It's really tough being away from the one you love dearly!


----------



## mouseonthemoon

Pannyann said:


> A while back someone from Kenya posted about 6 weeks hers took that was prob early July


Well like I said in my previous post I was told it's under process. So does it mean it's being looked into? Hah. Strange my friends took 3 weeks but this was April end. And the other ones took 14 days this was in June. My other friend who applied last year September hers took six weeks.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Pannyann, have you received your supporting documents yet? I got my decision email on 22 August and my husband received his supporting documents in UK on 27 August. But until now I have not got my passport in Nigeria and the Abuja visa application centre online application tracking has not changed to reflect HO's decision.


Hi I'm in Uk and got the email around lunchtime and the docs turned up here around 1pm they included his tb cert birth cert in my docs so I have to dhl them to him. In the email it said he should go to Lekki as his passport has been sent there. He has to get it from Ikeja next week as Lekki doesn't return them. 

It's strange that's a long time have you wrote back to Sheffield.


----------



## Pannyann

Lilienmeer said:


> Indeed - at least whoever sent that email to you had the decency and conscience enough to just state the outcome, rather than send a generic 'decision has been made' email and prolong the wondering.


Yes I am grateful for that. I was having radiotherapy and I shouted when I saw the email the whole place fell silent. 

Poor hubby couldn't get what I was saying as he was just waiting for me to call and say if I had to stay in hospital or could come home when he got what I told him he nearly deafened me down the phone


----------



## Pannyann

mouseonthemoon said:


> Thank you so much darling! I pray for your health too! All will be well. Yes I hope sigh.. This week? It's really tough being away from the one you love dearly!


Thank you it is so horrible being apart I really hope you get to hear soon


----------



## LadyBri

It's so true . . . my man and I feel like we're just "existing" apart from each other. I've never known anything so powerful as this love . . . it has me thoroughly humbled and I know that when I'm with my love again, I'm never going to take "us" for granted. I wouldn't anyway, but this excruciating waiting has burned it into my soul all the more!


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Pannyann!!!!!!!!!!*



Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.
> 
> The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation.
> 
> Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum.
> 
> Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me.
> 
> As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I
> THANK YOU ALL!
> 
> lane:



Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!! Incredible news!!! Now fight the good fight with your husband right there
with you!!!! I think I will have a drink!!!! :bathbaby::rockon::rockon::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::smash::smash::smash:opcorn:opcorn::hippie::hippie::angel::angel::lalala::lalala::lalala::boink::director::ranger::ranger::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane::::cheer2::cheer2::flypig


----------



## Touchline Dad

*For the record*

You can only use 25 emoticons at a time. I was so excited for Pannyann that I used 35 and was prompted to reduce the number. I wish I could have used 100.

So Happy for you Pannyann! " Yea Baby!" (Austin Powers voice.)...:drum:


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!! Incredible news!!! Now fight the good fight with your husband right there
> with you!!!! I think I will have a drink!!!! :bathbaby::rockon::rockon::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::smash::smash::smash:opcorn:opcorn::hippie::hippie::angel::angel::lalala::lalala::lalala::boink::director::ranger::ranger::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane::::cheer2::cheer2::flypig


Thank you so much am so happy. Yep we going fight this together now 

Enjoy the beer have one for me


----------



## Pannyann

Touchline Dad said:


> You can only use 25 emoticons at a time. I was so excited for Pannyann that I used 35 and was prompted to reduce the number. I wish I could have used 100.
> 
> So Happy for you Pannyann! " Yea Baby!" (Austin Powers voice.)...:drum:


You made me laugh thank you


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Pannyann, I have been following your story. SO happy to hear your news! Thank goodness you did not withdraw it and reapply! All the very best!


----------



## Hopeandpray

Quote:
Originally Posted by Pannyann 
My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK. 

The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation. 

Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum. 

Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me. 

As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I 
THANK YOU ALL!

Massive congratulations Pannyann !!!!!! Thank God the wait was worth it...I wish you all the very best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pannyann

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Pannyann, I have been following your story. SO happy to hear your news! Thank goodness you did not withdraw it and reapply! All the very best!


Yes am glad I didn't it's been a long haul for the first time in ages I won't be wishing the weekend goes fast so I can see what the next week brings


----------



## Pannyann

Hopeandpray said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Pannyann
> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.
> 
> The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation.
> 
> Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum.
> 
> Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me.
> 
> As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I
> THANK YOU ALL!
> 
> Massive congratulations Pannyann !!!!!! Thank God the wait was worth it...I wish you all the very best and a speedy recovery.


Thank you so much am so relived the answer came today


----------



## Second chance

Hi. I'm new to this forum but already i have found it very helpful. I'm in desperate need of help/advice. I am American and have filed a fiancé settlement visa for my daughter and me in early April 2014. Today, I received most of our visa application paperwork minus a few very important things such as our passports, original application and biometrics. Does this mean that the home office is still reviewing our case, have we been declined or is an approval on its way? Please advise, if possible. Many thanks!


----------



## bluesky2015

Pannyann said:


> Thank you at least in the email they told me it was approved.
> 
> I am overwhelmed by all the support and can never forget all the people who gave me such encouragement and support.


O my God, I am soooooooooo happy for you dear...I have tears of joy for you. Have a lovely and wonderful life with your other half and we will pray that your operation goes well and I am positive it will ...

Congrats once again, my dear...


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.
> 
> The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation.
> 
> Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum.
> 
> Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me.
> 
> As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I
> THANK YOU ALL!
> 
> lane:


DD
I am so, so happy for you! Next to my own visa, yours has been the one I had my fingers crossed the most for. I'm so glad to hear that you won't have to go through the next round of medical procedures without your husband :]


----------



## Pallykin

Second chance said:


> Hi. I'm new to this forum but already i have found it very helpful. I'm in desperate need of help/advice. I am American and have filed a fiancé settlement visa for my daughter and me in early April 2014. Today, I received most of our visa application paperwork minus a few very important things such as our passports, original application and biometrics. Does this mean that the home office is still reviewing our case, have we been declined or is an approval on its way? Please advise, if possible. Many thanks!


Start a new thread so your question gets seen. Make the title compelling like "documents returned but passport missing"...


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Thank you so much am so happy. Yep we going fight this together now Enjoy the beer have one for me


Great weekend for you Pannyann... You get to go to bed and sleep well... Yours is great cause as you are waiting for the passport, you know your visa is in there... Woop woop... I wish you all the best Pannyann... You are a lovely person, even as the wait was getting hard for you, you will come on here and congratulate people who got their visa. Take care of your self. And i pray you kick your illness to the curb.


----------



## Pannyann

waiting.stars said:


> O my God, I am soooooooooo happy for you dear...I have tears of joy for you. Have a lovely and wonderful life with your other half and we will pray that your operation goes well and I am positive it will ...
> 
> Congrats once again, my dear...


Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> DD
> I am so, so happy for you! Next to my own visa, yours has been the one I had my fingers crossed the most for. I'm so glad to hear that you won't have to go through the next round of medical procedures without your husband :]


Thanks so much we were both waiting so long and now it's over. 

Have you reached UK yet? Thanks for all your support


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Great weekend for you Pannyann... You get to go to bed and sleep well... Yours is great cause as you are waiting for the passport, you know your visa is in there... Woop woop... I wish you all the best Pannyann... You are a lovely person, even as the wait was getting hard for you, you will come on here and congratulate people who got their visa. Take care of your self. And i pray you kick your illness to the curb.


Thanks oby I did sleep well other than an excited hubby calling up at 1am to see if I could get football tickets for Boxing Day. He don't know what to do he said he couldn't sleep was to exited. I told him eat Eba n sleep lol! 

Thanks for all the encouragement over the months means such a lot to me


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> Hi I'm in Uk and got the email around lunchtime and the docs turned up here around 1pm they included his tb cert birth cert in my docs so I have to dhl them to him. In the email it said he should go to Lekki as his passport has been sent there. He has to get it from Ikeja next week as Lekki doesn't return them.
> 
> It's strange that's a long time have you wrote back to Sheffield.




I have not written to Sheffield yet but will do that if I don't get any info from Abuja by Wednesday next week.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Thanks oby I did sleep well other than an excited hubby calling up at 1am to see if I could get football tickets for Boxing Day. He don't know what to do he said he couldn't sleep was to exited. I told him eat Eba n sleep lol! Thanks for all the encouragement over the months means such a lot to me


Real eat Eba and sleep.... He most definitely will doze off after that meal @ 1am... Am thinking to be a tourist for the first time since i have been coming here am going to London Eye. Still looking for all the tourist things i have never done... I will prolly do the river thames cruise and go on the tour bus... Hahahahhahah. Now am ready to experience London. And countdown to my favourite day of the year 26th... SALES SALES SALES... Have a lovely weekend


----------



## Second chance

Pallykin said:


> Start a new thread so your question gets seen. Make the title compelling like "documents returned but passport missing"...


Thank you pallykin. I'll do just that.


----------



## BunnyLips

Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.
> 
> The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation.
> 
> Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum.
> 
> Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me.
> 
> As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I
> THANK YOU ALL!
> 
> lane:


Oh Pannyann, what fabulous news! I was positively thrilled to log in and see this news. I've been checking the forums regularly for news of your visa. I'm delighted that your interminably long wait has finally come to an end! I know having your husband by your side will make a marked difference as you battle your illness - for both of you. I wish you both all the best and many years of health and happiness together. Congratulations to you both again! This news has made me grin from ear to ear!!


----------



## mikado

I paid two nights ago and I still don't have an e-mail receipt for my payment. I'm wondering if this is unusual. I don't know what to do. I sent a screenshot of my payment confirmation page as that's all I have. Did your fiancé get her e-mail confirmation immediately?


----------



## nahtich

Congrats Pannyann :whoo: ! So happy for you !!


----------



## Pannyann

BunnyLips said:


> Oh Pannyann, what fabulous news! I was positively thrilled to log in and see this news. I've been checking the forums regularly for news of your visa. I'm delighted that your interminably long wait has finally come to an end! I know having your husband by your side will make a marked difference as you battle your illness - for both of you. I wish you both all the best and many years of health and happiness together. Congratulations to you both again! This news has made me grin from ear to ear!!


Thank you so much I'm overjoyed it will be awesome having him with me thanks again and have a lovely weekend


----------



## Pannyann

nahtich said:


> Congrats Pannyann :whoo: ! So happy for you !!


Thank you so much


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> I have not written to Sheffield yet but will do that if I don't get any info from Abuja by Wednesday next week.


A friend had a similar issue about 5 months ago what worked for them was they showed Abuja the Sheffield email for decision. You should have it by now if not write to Sheffield Monday and ask for help locating it. 

They told me that passports take a maximum of four working days to be picked up.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Real eat Eba and sleep.... He most definitely will doze off after that meal @ 1am... Am thinking to be a tourist for the first time since i have been coming here am going to London Eye. Still looking for all the tourist things i have never done... I will prolly do the river thames cruise and go on the tour bus... Hahahahhahah. Now am ready to experience London. And countdown to my favourite day of the year 26th... SALES SALES SALES... Have a lovely weekend


Oh sales they are just the best hubby wants watch a football match on 26 I want to shop lol have to find a compromise. It's nice doing the tourist thing..

Hope you daughter enjoys her new school. 

He ate the Eba and slept till 7 he's like a little kid on Xmas eve too excited to sleep. 

Have a blessed weekend


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> A friend had a similar issue about 5 months ago what worked for them was they showed Abuja the Sheffield email for decision. You should have it by now if not write to Sheffield Monday and ask for help locating it.
> 
> They told me that passports take a maximum of four working days to be picked up.



Actually the decision email on 22 August said that the passport is waiting for visa to be printed. I don't know how long that will take. When will your husband pick his passport from Abuja?


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.
> 
> The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation.
> 
> Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum.
> 
> Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me.
> 
> As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I
> THANK YOU ALL!
> 
> lane:



Has your husband got any news from the application centre in Nigeria regarding when his passport will be available? Has the online tracking tool changed for your husband to determine when his passport will be available for collection or when it will be posted to him?


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Actually the decision email on 22 August said that the passport is waiting for visa to be printed. I don't know how long that will take. When will your husband pick his passport from Abuja?


He will pick it on Tuesday from Lag not Abuja our email was sent to me not him stating it was sent to Nigeria on Thursday and he will pick it from high commission in VI


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Has your husband got any news from the application centre in Nigeria regarding when his passport will be available? Has the online tracking tool changed for your husband to determine when his passport will be available for collection or when it will be posted to him?


His tracking has never changed from day he applied just says forwarded to british high commission. He went to Lekki Dubai section yesterday as that was the English section before teleperformance and was told normally it will be available by Wednesday next week at ikeja. 

The email I got said british high commission ikoyi. 

I will keep you updated but I would start to chase a little it doesn't take long. 

Like I said if you show Abuja an email from Sheffield saying it's there they will get your passport. I can't remember have you had any docs back? I've gotta dhl him his they sent it all to me


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Thanks so much we were both waiting so long and now it's over.
> 
> Have you reached UK yet? Thanks for all your support


Not yet, I have a cat that's also moving with me, so right now I'm trying to get her straight, or at least have everything set so that my mom can send her over after I've moved.
I should be in London before the end of the month. 

And you're welcome. Its kind of amazing how much kindness and support you can receive from strangers during situations like this. 
I hope everyone else that's waiting hears soon.


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> His tracking has never changed from day he applied just says forwarded to british high commission. He went to Lekki Dubai section yesterday as that was the English section before teleperformance and was told normally it will be available by Wednesday next week at ikeja.
> 
> The email I got said british high commission ikoyi.
> 
> I will keep you updated but I would start to chase a little it doesn't take long.
> 
> Like I said if you show Abuja an email from Sheffield saying it's there they will get your passport. I can't remember have you had any docs back? I've gotta dhl him his they sent it all to me


My husband received his docs back in UK last Wednesday 27 August. But the tracking system for Abuja VAC has not changed. We paid for the passport to b couriered to Owerri. But nothing yet from any angle in Nigeria. I think Wednesday Sept 3 will be ok to wait and act if I hear nothing by then.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Not yet, I have a cat that's also moving with me, so right now I'm trying to get her straight, or at least have everything set so that my mom can send her over after I've moved.
> I should be in London before the end of the month.
> 
> And you're welcome. Its kind of amazing how much kindness and support you can receive from strangers during situations like this.
> I hope everyone else that's waiting hears soon.


Yes it is amazing the support from strangers is often more than those closer. I hope you sort the cat and I wish you a safe flight.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> My husband received his docs back in UK last Wednesday 27 August. But the tracking system for Abuja VAC has not changed. We paid for the passport to b couriered to Owerri. But nothing yet from any angle in Nigeria. I think Wednesday Sept 3 will be ok to wait and act if I hear nothing by then.


If thè docs are back the passport will be in the way. 

I know dad had to pick from Abuja but I can't remember what she said about the stays update. They also used a courier so maybe dad could advise how Abuja goes. 

When are you hoping to fly?


----------



## Dad

primechat said:


> Actually the decision email on 22 August said that the passport is waiting for visa to be printed. I don't know how long that will take. When will your husband pick his passport from Abuja?


My husband applied in Ikeja, Lagos. His visa was actually approved on 29th of July but didn't get our supporting documents back until 2nd of August and UPS delivered his passport on the 7th of August.
One useful tip if you've paid for courier is to look for the receipt, and track your passport on UPS website with the waybill number on that receipt.
Please note: The tracking info will not be available until UPS pick your passport from the BHC in Abuja. 
I hope this information helps.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> My husband applied in Ikeja, Lagos. His visa was actually approved on 29th of July but didn't get our supporting documents back until 2nd of August and UPS delivered his passport on the 7th of August.
> One useful tip if you've paid for courier is to look for the receipt, and track your passport on UPS website with the waybill number on that receipt.
> Please note: The tracking info will not be available until UPS pick your passport from the BHC in Abuja.
> I hope this information helps.


Sorry dad I put your name when I meant to say HecAlas they applied from Abuja. Hope you and your family are doing great


----------



## primechat

Dad said:


> My husband applied in Ikeja, Lagos. His visa was actually approved on 29th of July but didn't get our supporting documents back until 2nd of August and UPS delivered his passport on the 7th of August.
> One useful tip if you've paid for courier is to look for the receipt, and track your passport on UPS website with the waybill number on that receipt.
> Please note: The tracking info will not be available until UPS pick your passport from the BHC in Abuja.
> I hope this information helps.



Many thanks Dad. But did the tracking tool for Abuja VAC change to reflect the decision while your husband was waiting for his passport to be delivered?


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Sorry dad I put your name when I meant to say HecAlas they applied from Abuja. Hope you and your family are doing great


We're doing very well dear. I'm sure you sleep better and more relaxed now. How is your hubby? Hope he's getting ready to come to UK. I'm so happy that he'll be with you soon and you won't have to go through the surgery alone.


----------



## Dad

primechat said:


> Many thanks Dad. But did the tracking tool for Abuja VAC change to reflect the decision while your husband was waiting for his passport to be delivered?


The VAC tracking changed on the 4th of August to 'processed application in transit' and it later changed on the 5th of August to 'delivered to UPS' but we couldn't track it on UPS until 6th of August.


----------



## ProudlyGemini

@Pannyann, Congratulations dear. WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP!!!! Your patience and perseverance has finally paid off. i am very happy for you, now you and hubby can start your happy lives together.


----------



## zero7

Congratulations @Pannyann i'm so glad.. i have been reading your posts for weeks and you are so brave and inspirational. Was praying for you, i am glad you finally have your visa.. All the best to you and your hubby x


----------



## Emmy fr

visa type: settlement
applied from: algeria
online application: 16th june
bio taken: 30th june
doc received by ukv: 30th june
visa received: still waitiiiiiing
it's been 60 days


----------



## OrganisedChaos

It's 60 working days so Monday - Friday and excluding any British holidays.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> We're doing very well dear. I'm sure you sleep better and more relaxed now. How is your hubby? Hope he's getting ready to come to UK. I'm so happy that he'll be with you soon and you won't have to go through the surgery alone.


Hi he's running around finishing everything up but he also so relieved as am I that we wi be together for my op. Am hoping he will be here very soon


----------



## Pannyann

ProudlyGemini said:


> @Pannyann, Congratulations dear. WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP!!!! Your patience and perseverance has finally paid off. i am very happy for you, now you and hubby can start your happy lives together.


Thank you so much am so happy. 

Praying that you hear very soon


----------



## Pannyann

zero7 said:


> Congratulations @Pannyann i'm so glad.. i have been reading your posts for weeks and you are so brave and inspirational. Was praying for you, i am glad you finally have your visa.. All the best to you and your hubby x


Thank you do much it's all the wonderful people on here who have kept me going.

I hope everyone hears soon so that we are all reunited with our loved ones


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> If thè docs are back the passport will be in the way.
> 
> I know dad had to pick from Abuja but I can't remember what she said about the stays update. They also used a courier so maybe dad could advise how Abuja goes.
> 
> When are you hoping to fly?


I will fly first week of October.


----------



## LoriAnn

Pannyann said:


> I hope everyone hears soon so that we are all reunited with our loved ones


Beautifully put Pannyann <3 Safe travels


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> I will fly first week of October.


That's nice atleast the prices will be better they are crazy at the moment


----------



## Pannyann

LoriAnn said:


> Beautifully put Pannyann <3 Safe travels


Thank you


----------



## HecAlas

Congrats Pannyann and goodluck in your operation.


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> Congrats Pannyann and goodluck in your operation.


Thank you so much x


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> Thank you so much x


A bit of information for those who applied from Abuja and paid courier. It took almost a week after for my husband to pick up his visa. In fact it was sitting at the UPS in Port Harcourt he had to go to their head office to pick it up. Once you get your decision email wait like 3days if you paid for courier take your receipt to the head office of the courier usually UPS to the city where it is sent to and let them check. Because things are very slow in Nigeria and it might be sitting in their office. Because my husband decided to go to their office on Monday after waiting and behold it was sitting there since Friday. .


Goodluck all...


----------



## Pannyann

HecAlas said:


> A bit of information for those who applied from Abuja and paid courier. It took almost a week after for my husband to pick up his visa. In fact it was sitting at the UPS in Port Harcourt he had to go to their head office to pick it up. Once you get your decision email wait like 3days if you paid for courier take your receipt to the head office of the courier usually UPS to the city where it is sent to and let them check. Because things are very slow in Nigeria and it might be sitting in their office. Because my husband decided to go to their office on Monday after waiting and behold it was sitting there since Friday. .
> 
> 
> Goodluck all...


Is your hubby from ph I love that place? It's crazy if you applied in Lekki they give you a run around and people end up picking up from ikeja


----------



## Pannyann

Wishing everyone waiting goodluck and I hope you all get your decisions soon,


----------



## primechat

HecAlas said:


> A bit of information for those who applied from Abuja and paid courier. It took almost a week after for my husband to pick up his visa. In fact it was sitting at the UPS in Port Harcourt he had to go to their head office to pick it up. Once you get your decision email wait like 3days if you paid for courier take your receipt to the head office of the courier usually UPS to the city where it is sent to and let them check. Because things are very slow in Nigeria and it might be sitting in their office. Because my husband decided to go to their office on Monday after waiting and behold it was sitting there since Friday. .
> 
> 
> Goodluck all...



HecAlas, while your husband was expecting his passport from the courier, did the VAC online tracking tool change to say it was delivered to UPS and was it trackable on ups site?


----------



## meddyna

Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.
> 
> The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation.
> 
> Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum.
> 
> Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me.
> 
> As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I
> THANK YOU ALL!
> 
> lane:


OMG! Pannyann.....am just seeing this...am so thrilled for you....congrats gurl.....


----------



## Inkaholic75

Pannyann said:


> My day has finally arrived. I received an email reply from Sheffield today saying that my husbands application has been approved and he has his visa for UK.
> 
> The last 3 months with my health and 5.5 months waiting to hear the decision on the visa have been the most challenging time of my life. I can now fight this retched illness with my husband by my side and pray my prognosis will be positive after the operation.
> 
> Joppa Nyclon Shel WCCG and all the other moderators I can never find words that say how great patient and knowledgable you have all been for me and all people on this forum.
> 
> Touchline Dad Oby Hightensionwire dad suzie pallykin primechat Gemini Abci hearts fm Meddyna waiting stars peuapeu Salic hopeandpray and all the rest of you who have pulled me up when I felt down encouraged me when I wanted to quit and cared when my health was not going good there are so many of you I want to thank for always listening to me.
> 
> As I said words are not enough to express how grateful I am but I
> THANK YOU ALL!
> 
> lane:


Made my eyes well up in happiness for you!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> Wishing everyone waiting goodluck and I hope you all get your decisions soon,



Pannyann, could you check if the VAC online tracking tool has changed to say your husband's passport ready for collection? Mine has not changed and I have not heard anything from ups or VAC Abuja.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Pannyann, could you check if the VAC online tracking tool has changed to say your husband's passport ready for collection? Mine has not changed and I have not heard anything from ups or VAC Abuja.


Have just checked still says forwarded to british high commission he was going to pick it today but we decided leave it until tomorrow as he is travelling back from a friends buriel. 

He had received no text alerts either but Sheffo told me it was sent to Naija on Thursday


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> OMG! Pannyann.....am just seeing this...am so thrilled for you....congrats gurl.....


Thank you so much


----------



## Pannyann

Inkaholic75 said:


> Made my eyes well up in happiness for you!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Thank you so much x


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> Have just checked still says forwarded to british high commission he was going to pick it today but we decided leave it until tomorrow as he is travelling back from a friends buriel.
> 
> He had received no text alerts either but Sheffo told me it was sent to Naija on Thursday



Did you enclose a prepaid courier envelop to return your passport to Nigeria? I did not enclose any prepaid speed-post envelop to return docs to Nigeria, but my husband sent them a prepaid special delivery envelop to return to docs to him in UK when they requested for it. Are we sure they are not using ordinary post to return our passports to Nigeria if we did not pay for speed-post? 
If they told you that your husband's passport was sent to Nigeria on Thurs last week, did they give you any tracking number for the parcel, that way you will know exactly when it gets to its destination in Nigeria.


----------



## Pannyann

They sent all docs to me by special delivery as nigerians we don't have to send postage for passport return as it is sent between vac centre and Sheffield when he applied he was told to send his ilets bt etc either to me or to Sheffield via dhl himself he was told they would send his passport and it would be returned to vac centre. We applied in Lekki which no longer deals with them so all Lekki applicants pick from ikeja. 

We were told if it's sent Thursday it's ready for pick up Tuesday.

I think that your passport was sent Wednesday as that's when the documents were sent back from what Sheffield told me they send all out on same day.


----------



## Hopeandpray

Pannyann said:


> They sent all docs to me by special delivery as nigerians we don't have to send postage for passport return as it is sent between vac centre and Sheffield when he applied he was told to send his ilets bt etc either to me or to Sheffield via dhl himself he was told they would send his passport and it would be returned to vac centre. We applied in Lekki which no longer deals with them so all Lekki applicants pick from ikeja.
> 
> We were told if it's sent Thursday it's ready for pick up Tuesday.
> 
> I think that your passport was sent Wednesday as that's when the documents were sent back from what Sheffield told me they send all out on same day.


My husband applied in ikeja and I got our documents back in the uk on Wednesday the same day as prime chat. We still haven't received a decision email and he went to ikeja today and they told him his passport isn't even in transit yet according to their tracking system so he should give it another week!!!

I don't know what's going on and I wish sheffield would just reply my emails. The wait continues....


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> They sent all docs to me by special delivery as nigerians we don't have to send postage for passport return as it is sent between vac centre and Sheffield when he applied he was told to send his ilets bt etc either to me or to Sheffield via dhl himself he was told they would send his passport and it would be returned to vac centre. We applied in Lekki which no longer deals with them so all Lekki applicants pick from ikeja.
> 
> We were told if it's sent Thursday it's ready for pick up Tuesday.
> 
> I think that your passport was sent Wednesday as that's when the documents were sent back from what Sheffield told me they send all out on same day.


Ok.


----------



## Pannyann

Hopeandpray said:


> My husband applied in ikeja and I got our documents back in the uk on Wednesday the same day as prime chat. We still haven't received a decision email and he went to ikeja today and they told him his passport isn't even in transit yet according to their tracking system so he should give it another week!!!
> 
> I don't know what's going on and I wish sheffield would just reply my emails. The wait continues....


I don't know what's going on so what did your original email from Sheffield say or you got nothing?


----------



## HecAlas

Pannyann said:


> Is your hubby from ph I love that place? It's crazy if you applied in Lekki they give you a run around and people end up picking up from ikeja


Yes Pannyann he is from Port Harcourt and yes indeed its a lovely city. I can see that people are having problems with picking up their visa in Nigeria. My advice is give it a week after the document are returned and it should be ok....Goodluck


----------



## Hopeandpray

Pannyann said:


> I don't know what's going on so what did your original email from Sheffield say or you got nothing?


I got absolutely nothing! The only correspondence I've had from Sheffield is an email asking for a prepaid envelope back in July, then a response to my email confirming they received the envelope about 3 weeks later. It's the same special delivery envelope that I sent them they used to return our documents to me. 

If I got a decision made email I would gladly wait for the passport but it's the not knowing that's getting me worried especially now the passport isn't even in transit!!!


----------



## Pannyann

Hopeandpray said:


> I got absolutely nothing! The only correspondence I've had from Sheffield is an email asking for a prepaid envelope back in July, then a response to my email confirming they received the envelope about 3 weeks later. It's the same special delivery envelope that I sent them they used to return our documents to me.
> 
> If I got a decision made email I would gladly wait for the passport but it's the not knowing that's getting me worried especially now the passport isn't even in transit!!!


My husband had no email they have told me it's approved and ive had all back but he has heard nothing. Am calling the ukvi line see what that status says will post it a bit and let you know what's said


----------



## Pannyann

Nigerian applicants 

I called the UKVI FAQ who told me my application was awaiting consideration. I informed them that I had been approved they said when Sheffield is busy they don't always update them or Nigeria hence why we are not getting any tracking updates

They told me they will email Sheffield and Nigeria to see what's happening

Hubby just reached Lag he had no emails texts or updates he stopped at old Lekki VAC and was told to go to Ikeja tomorrow. 

I will let you know how we get on tomorrow l know Oby picked her passport from Ikeja am not sure how many days after her email this was. Oby still comes on the site she may be able to answer that question for us.


----------



## LadyBri

Hopeandpray said:


> I got absolutely nothing! The only correspondence I've had from Sheffield is an email asking for a prepaid envelope back in July, then a response to my email confirming they received the envelope about 3 weeks later. It's the same special delivery envelope that I sent them they used to return our documents to me.
> 
> If I got a decision made email I would gladly wait for the passport but it's the not knowing that's getting me worried especially now the passport isn't even in transit!!!


I'm in the same boat, love. No word from Sheffield at all. It'd be nice if they wrote me anything, just throw me a bone!  *sigh of exasperation*


----------



## Hopeandpray

Pannyann said:


> Nigerian applicants
> 
> I called the UKVI FAQ who told me my application was awaiting consideration. I informed them that I had been approved they said when Sheffield is busy they don't always update them or Nigeria hence why we are not getting any tracking updates
> 
> They told me they will email Sheffield and Nigeria to see what's happening
> 
> Hubby just reached Lag he had no emails texts or updates he stopped at old Lekki VAC and was told to go to Ikeja tomorrow.
> 
> I will let you know how we get on tomorrow l know Oby picked her passport from Ikeja am not sure how many days after her email this was. Oby still comes on the site she may be able to answer that question for us.



Thank you so much pannyann. It's funny actually FAQ also just emailed hubby that his application is under consideration after he clearly wrote in his email to them that I have received our documents but no decision email and he would like to know the outcome and what to do next so I guess the system truly hasn't been updated. 

Thanks again and good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Hopeandpray

LadyBri said:


> I'm in the same boat, love. No word from Sheffield at all. It'd be nice if they wrote me anything, just throw me a bone!  *sigh of exasperation*


I completely understand how you feel! I think if Sheffield sent out an email at the different stages of processing (received, with Eco etc) it would make the wait that little bit easier because at least you know what's going on. 

Hopefully you hear soon and it's good news!


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

Update on us: Today makes 46 days since FedEx tracking told us my documents have arrived in Sheffield. Almost three weeks from having upgraded to priority and gotten an email requesting further documentation. We haven't heard a word since 15 August. Repeated emails have gotten an auto-reply. Calling the hotline gets us an "all lines are busy, try back later" message with no hold option. 
My husband is set to fly in three days but I will most likely be staying behind. The difficulty is that Sheffield will need to tell us before they send my visa because the package will have to be rerouted to a different state, where I'll be living, since our lease is up the day we fly and I will be staying with my family. 
So. Very. Tedious.


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

Hopeandpray said:


> It's funny actually FAQ also just emailed hubby that his application is under consideration after he clearly wrote in his email to them that I have received our documents but no decision email and he would like to know the outcome and what to do next so I guess the system truly hasn't been updated.
> Thanks again and good luck for tomorrow.


We had an email from an ECO on a Friday. On the following Sunday, over TWO WEEKS since I had sent an inquiry to the FAQ email service, they replied to say no one had looked at my paperwork yet. The left hand obviously has no idea what the right hand is doing.


----------



## symmetry

Since I upgraded to priority, I have still not got a confirmation email back. Should I be worried they haven't read the initial email telling them I've upgraded??
Should I flood them with more emails?

It's been over 2 weeks since I upgraded.


----------



## TrillyPlain&Tall

symmetry said:


> Since I upgraded to priority, I have still not got a confirmation email back. Should I be worried they haven't read the initial email telling them I've upgraded??
> Should I flood them with more emails?
> 
> It's been over 2 weeks since I upgraded.


Did you check your spam folder? If your payment went through and you sent them a screen capture, but they haven't replied, then by all means flood them with an email or two a day until they acknowledge you. It took them three days to get back to us after we sent the email with our receipt.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Nigerian applicants I called the UKVI FAQ who told me my application was awaiting consideration. I informed them that I had been approved they said when Sheffield is busy they don't always update them or Nigeria hence why we are not getting any tracking updates They told me they will email Sheffield and Nigeria to see what's happening Hubby just reached Lag he had no emails texts or updates he stopped at old Lekki VAC and was told to go to Ikeja tomorrow. I will let you know how we get on tomorrow l know Oby picked her passport from Ikeja am not sure how many days after her email this was. Oby still comes on the site she may be able to answer that question for us.


Pannyann i got my decision email on the 31st of July, my husband received my docs on the 2nd of August. I got my visa on the 6th of August @ ikeja VAC. My vac tracking changed on the 5th to in transit by evening it said application is ready for pick up ,don't bother with Lekki or Teleperformance if you applied in Lekki before they switched.


----------



## LadyBri

Well, my fiancé and I have not heard word from Sheffield concerning our upgrade either . . . I doubt flooding their inbox will make a dent, duck. *sigh*


----------



## symmetry

LadyBri said:


> Well, my fiancé and I have not heard word from Sheffield concerning our upgrade either . . . I doubt flooding their inbox will make a dent, duck. *sigh*


I'm just wishing they have actually read the email and its now in the right pile, even if they dont have to time to respond.

We're at 11 weeks since the documents arrived into Sheffield.


----------



## LadyBri

symmetry said:


> I'm just wishing they have actually read the email and its now in the right pile, even if they dont have to time to respond.
> 
> We're at 11 weeks since the documents arrived into Sheffield.


Aye, same here.  Maybe you're right then . . . maybe we ought to flood their inbox at this point. It's only been five weeks or so for us (which feels like an ETERNITY already), but we were hoping that perhaps they were dealing with the summer rush of student visas and this could be the reason for the delays; however, the fact that they're this backlogged doesn't give one much food for hope.


----------



## salix

Awww Pannyann, so glad to hear you've finally gotten to be "the one"! It was certainly your turn.

Geesh, I don't log in for a couple of days and missed your good news until now!

:whoo:


----------



## Annie212

LadyBri said:


> Aye, same here.  Maybe you're right then . . . maybe we ought to flood their inbox at this point. It's only been five weeks or so for us (which feels like an ETERNITY already), but we were hoping that perhaps they were dealing with the summer rush of student visas and this could be the reason for the delays; however, the fact that they're this backlogged doesn't give one much food for hope.


So for those of you who used the FAQ form, did you at least get an automated response that your query had been rec'd? I read on the internet that they are supposed to respond to your query with one working day - is that true or do they not even bother responding at all? Just curious - Annie


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Pannyann i got my decision email on the 31st of July, my husband received my docs on the 2nd of August. I got my visa on the 6th of August @ ikeja VAC. My vac tracking changed on the 5th to in transit by evening it said application is ready for pick up ,don't bother with Lekki or Teleperformance if you applied in Lekki before they switched.


Thanks oby apparently it was sent Thursday I got my docs back Friday and got email Friday I've told him to go ikeja he said he just asked at Dubai section as he was passing. No he's not bothering at all with teleperformance. 

Tracking has not changed did you ever receive any texts?


----------



## Pannyann

salix said:


> Awww Pannyann, so glad to hear you've finally gotten to be "the one"! It was certainly your turn.
> 
> Geesh, I don't log in for a couple of days and missed your good news until now!
> 
> :whoo:


Thank you so much it was a great relief to get the email and that they said it was approved.


----------



## Pannyann

Annie212 said:


> So for those of you who used the FAQ form, did you at least get an automated response that your query had been rec'd? I read on the internet that they are supposed to respond to your query with one working day - is that true or do they not even bother responding at all? Just curious - Annie


Sometimes there was no auto response they do normally reply within a couple of days but it does depend how their system is updated I called them today got told application was in a queue but I got an approval email from Sheffield on Friday


----------



## Annie212

Pannyann said:


> Sometimes there was no auto response they do normally reply within a couple of days but it does depend how their system is updated I called them today got told application was in a queue but I got an approval email from Sheffield on Friday


Naturally (laughing). Pretty flawed system basically. Well, I guess it is to be expected with the thousands of applications they process. I just would have thought that with technology being what it is, once they scan your GWF number your application status should be easy to track. Ah well, guess there is no beating the system and all anyone can really do is WAIT it out. It has to be so frustrating for those who are still waiting to hear any thing and have had their applications in for months. 

Very happy that you finally got your Visa, Pannyann. You have been waiting for so long, but it is finally over and done. Good luck to you, dear and to your other half. Hope he has a safe flight over and gets there soon. Cheers Annie :whoo::bolt:


----------



## GeorgeAdelaide

So happy for you Pannyann!

We received our shiny visa last Tuesday but I have been regularly checking the forum since to track your progress.

It's fantastic to hear that you will be reunited soon - wishing you the best of luck with everything!

Georgina xx


----------



## Pannyann

GeorgeAdelaide said:


> So happy for you Pannyann!
> 
> We received our shiny visa last Tuesday but I have been regularly checking the forum since to track your progress.
> 
> It's fantastic to hear that you will be reunited soon - wishing you the best of luck with everything!
> 
> Georgina xx


Thank you so much for taking the time to check back 

Can't wait until I see hubby again. 

Have a safe flight


----------



## Pannyann

Annie212 said:


> Naturally (laughing). Pretty flawed system basically. Well, I guess it is to be expected with the thousands of applications they process. I just would have thought that with technology being what it is, once they scan your GWF number your application status should be easy to track. Ah well, guess there is no beating the system and all anyone can really do is WAIT it out. It has to be so frustrating for those who are still waiting to hear any thing and have had their applications in for months.
> 
> Very happy that you finally got your Visa, Pannyann. You have been waiting for so long, but it is finally over and done. Good luck to you, dear and to your other half. Hope he has a safe flight over and gets there soon. Cheers Annie :whoo::bolt:


Thanks Annie I would love to see how Sheffield works. Ukvi said if they are busy they don't up date the system straight away. 

Can't wait to see him and relax with him for a couple of days 

I must say the wait was so challenging I real hope you all hear soon so that we all start living again instead of living in hope of that decision email


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> I don't know what's going on so what did your original email from Sheffield say or you got nothing?


your passport should be on the way to Nigeria now as long as documents have been received in the UK. Sheffield don't always send out decision made emails to Nigerians.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> your passport should be on the way to Nigeria now as long as documents have been received in the UK. Sheffield don't always send out decision made emails to Nigerians.


I got the approved email and they sent the docs and told hubby should go to vi on Friday but nothing.

He will go to ikeja tomorrow Sheffield were specific it will be ready and he is to contact vac as soon as possible. 

Will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## jentobeharrison

Applied online: March 21, 2014
Submitted documents in VFS Makati Philippines/Biometric: april 2, 2014
Got email: "Your visa will be despatched shortly" June 6, 2014
Got my passport back with visa and other documents: June 10, 2014
UK arrival: July 2, 2014

and now, happily married


----------



## Annie212

Well, I take it no one got any exciting emails today as I don't see anyone doing the Happy Decision Made Email dance.


----------



## Pannyann

jentobeharrison said:


> Applied online: March 21, 2014
> Submitted documents in VFS Makati Philippines/Biometric: april 2, 2014
> Got email: "Your visa will be despatched shortly" June 6, 2014
> Got my passport back with visa and other documents: June 10, 2014
> UK arrival: July 2, 2014
> 
> and now, happily married


Congratulations wish you both are lovely life together


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Sometimes there was no auto response they do normally reply within a couple of days but it does depend how their system is updated I called them today got told application was in a queue but I got an approval email from Sheffield on Friday


Yeah, they'll answer you within a day or two, but none of the responses I got from the FAQ were in line with the info I got out of Sheffield. They just kept reiterating that my application hadn't been processed yet, and the standard wait times.
If you can actually get Sheffield to answer you, they provide better info, but they take like a month to respond.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Yeah, they'll answer you within a day or two, but none of the responses I got from the FAQ were in line with the info I got out of Sheffield. They just kept reiterating that my application hadn't been processed yet, and the standard wait times.
> If you can actually get Sheffield to answer you, they provide better info, but they take like a month to respond.


It was funny getting there response today telling me it's in a queue when it's been approved. 

Have my docs back n hubby should pick up his passport in next day or two


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> It was funny getting there response today telling me it's in a queue when it's been approved.
> 
> Have my docs back n hubby should pick up his passport in next day or two


I just got a response from FAQ and they said my application has not yet been assessed by an ECO, when am now only waiting for my passport to be delivered. This office is not fit for purpose. They charge people £1.37/minute to give inaccurate information.


----------



## LoriAnn

Annie212 said:


> Well, I take it no one got any exciting emails today as I don't see anyone doing the Happy Decision Made Email dance.


I'm still waiting for a "We received your documents" email. I check my fedex tracker and it said the documents had been signed for so I suppose that's some news to at least know it's there, but still ~siiigh~ it'd be nice for some confirmation.


----------



## peuapeu

shan2218 said:


> YES! I had a great feeling this week was your week! So happy for you


I am so happy for you Pannyann. I have not been here in a few days as I was on my way to the UK myself. Very relieved to hear hour news.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

LoriAnn said:


> I'm still waiting for a "We received your documents" email. I check my fedex tracker and it said the documents had been signed for so I suppose that's some news to at least know it's there, but still ~siiigh~ it'd be nice for some confirmation.


There's a very good chance that you _won't_ receive that email... nothing personal against you... they just don't have the manpower to email each applicant at each stage of the process.... this has been standard practice for as long as I've been posting (and it even pre-dates my arrival here).

When I applied (non priority) in July 2012, I received exactly _two_ emails from them... the first was written 6 calendar days after my package was signed for (in New York) and advised that my stuff was being organised for consideration by an ECO and that I should expect further emails when the ECO had the application on his/her desk and when a decision had been reached. 

The second (and last) email came 13 calendar days after the first saying that my visa had been approved (this was back at in the day when they told you the verdict in the "decision" email). 

It also took an additional 30 hours for my documents to be picked up by the courier (I kept tabs on the tracking number that I had sent with my application).


I should expect that, given that Sheffield has so much more work on their hands than the NYC office had that the standards would (and definitely _have_) fallen as far as email notifications go.

All you can do is wait.


Good luck.


----------



## LoriAnn

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> There's a very good chance that you _won't_ receive that email... nothing personal against you... they just don't have the manpower to email each applicant at each stage of the process.... this has been standard practice for as long as I've been posting (and it even pre-dates my arrival here).
> 
> When I applied (non priority) in July 2012, I received exactly _two_ emails from them... the first was written 6 calendar days after my package was signed for (in New York) and advised that my stuff was being organised for consideration by an ECO and that I should expect further emails when the ECO had the application on his/her desk and when a decision had been reached.
> 
> The second (and last) email came 13 calendar days after the first saying that my visa had been approved (this was back at in the day when they told you the verdict in the "decision" email).
> 
> It also took an additional 30 hours for my documents to be picked up by the courier (I kept tabs on the tracking number that I had sent with my application).
> 
> 
> I should expect that, given that Sheffield has so much more work on their hands than the NYC office had that the standards would (and definitely _have_) fallen as far as email notifications go.
> 
> All you can do is wait.
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you 

Oh yeah, that is very understandable. 

You know how it is though with the waiting game, it's agony and you're left wishing there was a tracking status on it or something lol like when you mail a package etc. 
It's worse than a kid waiting for Christmas lol


----------



## jdev

Hertsfem said:


> Country applying from: - Zimbabwe
> Type of visa applied for: - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): - 23rd June
> Date biometrics taken: - 2nd July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: - dunno
> Office location processing your visa: - Pretoria SA
> Projected timeline given: - dunno
> Date your visa was received: ??
> 
> OMG - got the email!!!
> 
> 24 working days...


How did you get yours so quick? I am on 26 working days and the tracking on the Teleperformance website still indicates that they are busy capturing my biometrics.


----------



## Pannyann

peuapeu said:


> I am so happy for you Pannyann. I have not been here in a few days as I was on my way to the UK myself. Very relieved to hear hour news.


Thank you. Good to know you've reached UK safely


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> I just got a response from FAQ and they said my application has not yet been assessed by an ECO, when am now only waiting for my passport to be delivered. This office is not fit for purpose. They charge people £1.37/minute to give inaccurate information.


It's very wrong as there information is so inaccurate. 

Status on tracking still shows the same.


----------



## Pannyann

Tuesday can sometimes see decision made emails wishing all waiting good luck


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> Tuesday can sometimes see decision made emails wishing all waiting good luck



Pannyann, could you let us know as soon as your husband picks up his passport today or the message the from the application centre in Nigeria regarding his passport.


----------



## Hertsfem

jdev said:


> How did you get yours so quick? I am on 26 working days and the tracking on the Teleperformance website still indicates that they are busy capturing my biometrics.


My daughter in law had a very straight forward application so don't know if that makes much difference. I don't think you should worry about Teleperformance as her tracking stiff says "Application awaiting transfer to UK Visas & Immigration for a decision" even now 

I started a thread for applications processed in SA if you dig it up you will see that most are taking around the same amount of time to process.

Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jdo

Hey guys. Today I have received the decision has been made email! Unfortunately my return way bill was not sufficient (ripoff) so I need to create an international account through fedex or ups which is fine but I would like some advice on the process? Also, considering you have to reply back to that email provided (which they have 20 working days to acknowledge/respond to) any advice most importantly on the wording of the subject to get the most attention? And lastly any advice on knowing when I could expect to track it once they ship it out? I'm so happy a decision has been made but now I need to wait for them to see my email with my account number on it! The irony! I will post my updated timeline shortly as well.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Pannyann, could you let us know as soon as your husband picks up his passport today or the message the from the application centre in Nigeria regarding his passport.


As soon as I know anything I will let you know


----------



## Pannyann

jdo said:


> Hey guys. Today I have received the decision has been made email! Unfortunately my return way bill was not sufficient (ripoff) so I need to create an international account through fedex or ups which is fine but I would like some advice on the process? Also, considering you have to reply back to that email provided (which they have 20 working days to acknowledge/respond to) any advice most importantly on the wording of the subject to get the most attention? And lastly any advice on knowing when I could expect to track it once they ship it out? I'm so happy a decision has been made but now I need to wait for them to see my email with my account number on it! The irony! I will post my updated timeline shortly as well.


Congrats


----------



## Miss sunshine

Pannyann said:


> I got the approved email and they sent the docs and told hubby should go to vi on Friday but nothing.
> 
> He will go to ikeja tomorrow Sheffield were specific it will be ready and he is to contact vac as soon as possible.
> 
> Will see what tomorrow brings.


Hi pannyann and everyone here, I hv been on here for weeks without posting, to be honest I did hv an emotional breakdown , this wait has been the hardest thing I hv gone through , pannyann I have the exact same timeline as you, I'm so happy for us all, especially you, I got my decision email on 15th of aug, documents sent back to my fiance 27th of aug, been to lekki, vi, ikeja, they hv not recieved any passports from sheffield , I just want this to be over, I had to cancel the wedding twice, had no idea they would stretch it so close to 6months. 
Well I'm just looking forward now , has anyone actually picked their passport up from ikeja ? As of yersterday they had not recieved anything, the most frustrating thing is the lack of information . Oh well, glad to be here, thankyou everyone you've been a great support,let's all pray n be positive , pls let me know if anyone gets news from ikeja today, xx


----------



## Pannyann

Miss sunshine said:


> Hi pannyann and everyone here, I hv been on here for weeks without posting, to be honest I did hv an emotional breakdown , this wait has been the hardest thing I hv gone through , pannyann I have the exact same timeline as you, I'm so happy for us all, especially you, I got my decision email on 15th of aug, documents sent back to my fiance 27th of aug, been to lekki, vi, ikeja, they hv not recieved any passports from sheffield , I just want this to be over, I had to cancel the wedding twice, had no idea they would stretch it so close to 6months.
> Well I'm just looking forward now , has anyone actually picked their passport up from ikeja ? As of yersterday they had not recieved anything, the most frustrating thing is the lack of information . Oh well, glad to be here, thankyou everyone you've been a great support,let's all pray n be positive , pls let me know if anyone gets news from ikeja today, xx


Oby picked hers from Ikeja and so did some others I really don't get what is going here there is no point with vi or Lekki it's ikeja that will have it. Sheffield told me it was posted to Naija same day as my docs I have the docs maybe they are all together on way to ikeja. 

Will keep you updated.


----------



## Miss sunshine

Pannyann said:


> Oby picked hers from Ikeja and so did some others I really don't get what is going here there is no point with vi or Lekki it's ikeja that will have it. Sheffield told me it was posted to Naija same day as my docs I have the docs maybe they are all together on way to ikeja.
> 
> Will keep you updated.


Thankyou pannyann, let's see if anyone actually picks up today, I'm putting my positive vibes on,:fingerscrossed:saying a prayer for everyone .


----------



## Pannyann

Miss sunshine said:


> Thankyou pannyann, let's see if anyone actually picks up today, I'm putting my positive vibes on,:fingerscrossed:saying a prayer for everyone .


When are you planning on going to Ikeja again?


----------



## Miss sunshine

Pannyann said:


> When are you planning on going to Ikeja again?


Tomorrow morning since I was there yersterday . Is your hubby going today ? They had not recieved any settlement visa cases since 2 weeks according to them


----------



## primechat

Miss sunshine said:


> Hi pannyann and everyone here, I hv been on here for weeks without posting, to be honest I did hv an emotional breakdown , this wait has been the hardest thing I hv gone through , pannyann I have the exact same timeline as you, I'm so happy for us all, especially you, I got my decision email on 15th of aug, documents sent back to my fiance 27th of aug, been to lekki, vi, ikeja, they hv not recieved any passports from sheffield , I just want this to be over, I had to cancel the wedding twice, had no idea they would stretch it so close to 6months.
> Well I'm just looking forward now , has anyone actually picked their passport up from ikeja ? As of yersterday they had not recieved anything, the most frustrating thing is the lack of information . Oh well, glad to be here, thankyou everyone you've been a great support,let's all pray n be positive , pls let me know if anyone gets news from ikeja today, xx


I think your passport may have been posted around about the 27 or 28 of August. I got my decision email on 22 August and in that email they said they are waiting for visas to be printed before despatching my passport the next week. So it is possible your visa was not printed on your passport the time you got the decision email. Lets hope we hear something this week.


----------



## primechat

primechat said:


> I think your passport may have been posted around about the 27 or 28 of August. I got my decision email on 22 August and in that email they said they are waiting for visas to be printed before despatching my passport the next week. So it is possible your visa was not printed on your passport the time you got the decision email. Lets hope we hear something this week.




I am wondering if my husband should go and ask Sheffield to give him my passport to deliver to me since he is coming to Nigeria during the 3rd week of this September? Nearly 2 weeks since decision email.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

primechat said:


> I am wondering if my husband should go and ask Sheffield to give him my passport to deliver to me since he is coming to Nigeria during the 3rd week of this September? Nearly 2 weeks since decision email.


It's a nice thought, but I highly doubt that they'd give your passport to him, as they have no guarantees that it would make it to you once it left official channels here in the UK.

As hard as it is to do, I'd still advise that you wait until you receive word that your passport has arrived at a secure location in Nigeria.


----------



## Pannyann

Hubby been to Ikeja it's not there was told to come back next week or upper week! 

Am so vexed have spoken to my MP as he won't be here for my operation!

This Lekki office closing has caused such a mess for applicants who applied there!


----------



## Miss sunshine

primechat said:


> I think your passport may have been posted around about the 27 or 28 of August. I got my decision email on 22 August and in that email they said they are waiting for visas to be printed before despatching my passport the next week. So it is possible your visa was not printed on your passport the time you got the decision email. Lets hope we hear something this week.


Thankyou prime chat,


----------



## meddyna

Pannyann said:


> Hubby been to Ikeja it's not there was told to come back next week or upper week!
> 
> Am so vexed have spoken to my MP as he won't be here for my operation!
> 
> This Lekki office closing has caused such a mess for applicants who applied there!


Soorry to hear this....am sure ur hubby will get his passport soon...


----------



## Miss sunshine

Pannyann said:


> Hubby been to Ikeja it's not there was told to come back next week or upper week!
> 
> Am so vexed have spoken to my MP as he won't be here for my operation!
> 
> This Lekki office closing has caused such a mess for applicants who applied there!


Wow! Next wk??? My fiance just even called the pm office and they told him we should check on Friday, it's annoying for us lekki applicants , next week is too far we hv waited way too long, lol seems like a life time, my fiance has gotten grey hair, I ain't lying. 
It's funny how it seemed I'd never get through it, nights of depression , this wait just has to be over ! 
Pannyann can u hold off the operation till next wk? If you can't you should go ahead , he will be there soon to help you recover, keep praying, keep a positive mind, it's all going to work out . I understand how you feel.


----------



## abci

My own day has finally come 
I have just received a reply to one of the emails I sent to Sheffield; It says that my visa was issued on 28/08/2014 and my passport should be with my shortly.
I will have to wait and get my passport to see the visa.
I appreciate the help of Joppa, Nyclon, other MOD's and members here, it would have been tougher without all of you.


----------



## abci

Pannyann, am so happy to hear that your hubby's visa was issued. Though it took time but thankful to God it's a positive news


----------



## broadstone

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July
Date biometrics taken: 30 July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 2 August 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
Decision has been made email: 02 Sept
Date your visa was received: ...waiting 


Well I just got the email! Curious why the return FedEx tracking number they provided me is not the same as the one I filled out for return of documents. Neither registers yet in FedEx system. Would love to be out there by the weekend.


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Soorry to hear this....am sure ur hubby will get his passport soon...


If they can locate it I give up I don't know how its such a mess


----------



## Annie212

broadstone said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July
> Date biometrics taken: 30 July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 2 August
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email: 02 Sept
> Date your visa was received: ...waiting
> 
> 
> Well I just got the email! Curious why the return FedEx tracking number they provided me is not the same as the one I filled out for return of documents. Neither registers yet in FedEx system. Would love to be out there by the weekend.


Congrats Broadstone .... one more step and that is getting your passport back WITH a shiny visa included. Hope it gets to you FAST. Cheers Annie :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> My own day has finally come
> I have just received a reply to one of the emails I sent to Sheffield; It says that my visa was issued on 28/08/2014 and my passport should be with my shortly.
> I will have to wait and get my passport to see the visa.
> I appreciate the help of Joppa, Nyclon, other MOD's and members here, it would have been tougher without all of you.


I've been wondering as our timelines are the same I hoe our passports are together and we get them soon where did you submit?


----------



## Pannyann

Miss sunshine said:


> Wow! Next wk??? My fiance just even called the pm office and they told him we should check on Friday, it's annoying for us lekki applicants , next week is too far we hv waited way too long, lol seems like a life time, my fiance has gotten grey hair, I ain't lying.
> It's funny how it seemed I'd never get through it, nights of depression , this wait just has to be over !
> Pannyann can u hold off the operation till next wk? If you can't you should go ahead , he will be there soon to help you recover, keep praying, keep a positive mind, it's all going to work out . I understand how you feel.


No I can't as I risk the cells advancing. I will go ahead with it and hope he gets here soon


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> I am wondering if my husband should go and ask Sheffield to give him my passport to deliver to me since he is coming to Nigeria during the 3rd week of this September? Nearly 2 weeks since decision email.


That's a nice thought but I don't think they will agree


----------



## Pannyann

broadstone said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July
> Date biometrics taken: 30 July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 2 August
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email: 02 Sept
> Date your visa was received: ...waiting
> 
> 
> Well I just got the email! Curious why the return FedEx tracking number they provided me is not the same as the one I filled out for return of documents. Neither registers yet in FedEx system. Would love to be out there by the weekend.


Congrats that's great news


----------



## LadyBri

broadstone said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July
> Date biometrics taken: 30 July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 2 August
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email: 02 Sept
> Date your visa was received: ...waiting
> 
> 
> Well I just got the email! Curious why the return FedEx tracking number they provided me is not the same as the one I filled out for return of documents. Neither registers yet in FedEx system. Would love to be out there by the weekend.


Congrats Broadstone!


----------



## LadyBri

abci said:


> My own day has finally come
> I have just received a reply to one of the emails I sent to Sheffield; It says that my visa was issued on 28/08/2014 and my passport should be with my shortly.
> I will have to wait and get my passport to see the visa.
> I appreciate the help of Joppa, Nyclon, other MOD's and members here, it would have been tougher without all of you.


That's wonderful news! Congrats!


----------



## Annie212

abci said:


> My own day has finally come
> I have just received a reply to one of the emails I sent to Sheffield; It says that my visa was issued on 28/08/2014 and my passport should be with my shortly.
> I will have to wait and get my passport to see the visa.
> I appreciate the help of Joppa, Nyclon, other MOD's and members here, it would have been tougher without all of you.


EXCELLENT NEWS !!! Congrats to you abci .. :wave:


----------



## abci

Pannyann said:


> I've been wondering as our timelines are the same I hoe our passports are together and we get them soon where did you submit?


Yh. I submitted at BHC Abuja.


----------



## abci

Thanks Annie212 and everyone 
As soon as I get my passport I will update my timeline.


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> Yh. I submitted at BHC Abuja.


Ok hope you get your passport soon congrats again


----------



## Dad

abci said:


> My own day has finally come
> I have just received a reply to one of the emails I sent to Sheffield; It says that my visa was issued on 28/08/2014 and my passport should be with my shortly.
> I will have to wait and get my passport to see the visa.
> I appreciate the help of Joppa, Nyclon, other MOD's and members here, it would have been tougher without all of you.


Congratulations! That's a great news.


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Hubby been to Ikeja it's not there was told to come back next week or upper week!
> 
> Am so vexed have spoken to my MP as he won't be here for my operation!
> 
> This Lekki office closing has caused such a mess for applicants who applied there!


Praying for you Pannyann. Stay strong and concentrate on health. I believe God will see you through!


----------



## Dad

broadstone said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July
> Date biometrics taken: 30 July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 2 August
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email: 02 Sept
> Date your visa was received: ...waiting
> 
> 
> Well I just got the email! Curious why the return FedEx tracking number they provided me is not the same as the one I filled out for return of documents. Neither registers yet in FedEx system. Would love to be out there by the weekend.


Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## Miss sunshine

Pannyann said:


> No I can't as I risk the cells advancing. I will go ahead with it and hope he gets here soon


I'm praying it all come soon,it's been long enough, what bothers me is how do we even know when exactly the passports are ready for pickup, if VFS doesn't know, sheffield says they have dispatched , where are they then ???? I've been up and down four times now, website doesn't work ! They need to get their acts together and let us begin our a new happy chapter of our lives.


----------



## Pannyann

Miss sunshine said:


> I'm praying it all come soon,it's been long enough, what bothers me is how do we even know when exactly the passports are ready for pickup, if VFS doesn't know, sheffield says they have dispatched , where are they then ???? I've been up and down four times now, website doesn't work ! They need to get their acts together and let us begin our a new happy chapter of our lives.


I don't know either hubby told ikeja the tracking don't work they replied we know he asked how will I know if it's here they said after it's been here 21 days not claimed will sent text. I can imagine he was wondering what he was hearing. They then said he could try Abuja!! Unbelievable. 

They told someone else there that they have had nothing from Sheffield since 12 August I find that hard to believe


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Praying for you Pannyann. Stay strong and concentrate on health. I believe God will see you through!


Thank you the communication is so bad


----------



## Annie212

Here is the response from UKVI - FAQ 

As most of you who have used this service have pointed out, there is a good chance that this is totally inaccurate but what the heck, thought I would post it anyway just for comparison. Looks like a standard email form to me. 

Dear XXX

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status and found that your application
has not yet been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO). Each
application is assessed individually and processing times may vary, hence
applicants are requested to be patient whilst processing is completed. Your
visa application centre or the entry clearance officer (ECO) will contact
you once a decision has been made or, if necessary, during the
consideration of your application

Though we try our best to complete the visa application process in 15
working days, each application is subject to an individual assessment and
processing times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient and
wait for the processing to be completed. You can check how long you’ll
have to wait for a decision on your visa application in your country (if
you applied from outside the UK) by entering your details at the following
link: https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times. Please note that the actual
processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.

Please see the link below of visa processing times
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/visas-immigration/general-info/processing-
times/ '
We provide country specific information regarding visa processing times on
our website Gov.UK. The direct link is
https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times

We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days.

We strongly recommend that you do not buy a non-refundable, non-flexible
ticket to the UK, until your visa application has been approved and you
have received your documents. We do not accept responsibility for any
financial loss and we do not fast-track applications solely due to planned
date of travel.

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ , select
appropriate country, click next and then select ‘E-Mail form’ and
complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.

Kind regards,


----------



## Pallykin

Yes, that is a standard email. People have posted that here before. Worse though is the fact that they send it out when people have completely unrelated questions. Also, it doesn't mean that your application isn't being assessed necessarily, as people have receive this and then learned that their application was being assessed. Basically, no news is no news.


----------



## kanusi

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Residency Card - EEA 2 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 7 Aug
COA issued: 14 Aug
Decision made: 28 Aug
Documents returned: 2 Sep


----------



## Annie212

Pallykin said:


> Yes, that is a standard email. People have posted that here before. Worse though is the fact that they send it out when people have completely unrelated questions. Also, it doesn't mean that your application isn't being assessed necessarily, as people have receive this and then learned that their application was being assessed. Basically, no news is no news.


Laughing. You are right. No news is No news. That is perfect. 

Well, the week is early. Let's see what happens over the next few days. 

Congrats to all who have emails. 

Cheers Annie


----------



## Hopeandpray

Pannyann said:


> No I can't as I risk the cells advancing. I will go ahead with it and hope he gets here soon


Don't give up hope yet Pannyann. Maybe ur hubby should go back again on Friday, who knows his passport may be there and he can come back in time at least to help you recover. 

I strongly feel that since there are a few of us Nigerians on here who have received our documents back recently that Sheffield are trying to cut costs and send all our passports at once. Hopefully this week the wait will come to an end.


----------



## Pannyann

Hopeandpray said:


> Don't give up hope yet Pannyann. Maybe ur hubby should go back again on Friday, who knows his passport may be there and he can come back in time at least to help you recover.
> 
> I strongly feel that since there are a few of us Nigerians on here who have received our documents back recently that Sheffield are trying to cut costs and send all our passports at once. Hopefully this week the wait will come to an end.


I actually don't think it is Sheffield I think the issue is within Nigeria as America Canada and other places don't have this issue. Sheffield and Home Office have stated to myself and MP it should have been in Victoria Island on 29 August.

Last year sister in law applied for visa and was refused when she forwarded me the refusal notice date was crossed out and changed in pen. As it was dealt with in Sheffield I queried why a typed letter had been changed in pen and the date was 17 days later. Sheffield were saying it was not possible so I scanned them it they said they would liaise with Nigeria and apologised but stated their date was correct. 

I often wonder where it was for 2 or more weeks and why was it crossed out so I know Nigeria sit on things 

I do hope they are all together and appear soon


----------



## Hopeandpray

Pannyann said:


> I actually don't think it is Sheffield I think the issue is within Nigeria as America Canada and other places don't have this issue. Sheffield and Home Office have stated to myself and MP it should have been in Victoria Island on 29 August.
> 
> Last year sister in law applied for visa and was refused when she forwarded me the refusal notice date was crossed out and changed in pen. As it was dealt with in Sheffield I queried why a typed letter had been changed in pen and the date was 17 days later. Sheffield were saying it was not possible so I scanned them it they said they would liaise with Nigeria and apologised but stated their date was correct.
> 
> I often wonder where it was for 2 or more weeks and why was it crossed out so I know Nigeria sit on things
> 
> I do hope they are all together and appear soon


Wow! That's shocking. You might be right, It could be Nigeria too especially since they claim they haven't received any passports with spouse visas in a while, we know how unorganised our nigerian systems can be. 

*sigh* all we can do is wait and pray.


----------



## Pannyann

Hopeandpray said:


> Wow! That's shocking. You might be right, It could be Nigeria too especially since they claim they haven't received any passports with spouse visas in a while, we know how unorganised our nigerian systems can be.
> 
> *sigh* all we can do is wait and pray.


A staff member a vac Lekki Dubai section infirmed hubby it's got to be in Nigeria just held up some place they said they are seeing this every day since Lekki closed down like he was also told they removed the email for corresponding with vac as it was flooded with complaints. 

Yep all we can do is wait I wonder what my MP will gèt told tomorrow. Flights are rocketing again at moment to fly this weekend is 380k


----------



## primechat

Hopeandpray said:


> Don't give up hope yet Pannyann. Maybe ur hubby should go back again on Friday, who knows his passport may be there and he can come back in time at least to help you recover.
> 
> I strongly feel that since there are a few of us Nigerians on here who have received our documents back recently that Sheffield are trying to cut costs and send all our passports at once. Hopefully this week the wait will come to an end.


I think the same, I feel Sheffield may want to put a couple of passports in one bag and send them at once to Nigeria, saving costs.


----------



## suziechew

*At last*

well we finally got the package back from sheffield ,with 2 big shiny visa's 
here is my final timeline .

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: fiance and dependant child (Priority)
Applyed under :Exemption from threshold .
Date application submitted (online or in person):24th may 
Date biometrics taken: 28th may 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 4th june
Asked for more documents : 4th june 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
Email asking for a fedex account number :22nd August 
Email telling us we have the visa's from MP: 22nd ,August 
Decision has been made email: 26th august
Date your visa was received: .2nd Sept 

i have to say ,i am not looking forward to next round !
Good luck to everyone still waiting .
Massive thank you to everyone on this forum ,Mods and members alike .
Will get wedding over and start the panic again .op2:


----------



## primechat

Hopeandpray said:


> Wow! That's shocking. You might be right, It could be Nigeria too especially since they claim they haven't received any passports with spouse visas in a while, we know how unorganised our nigerian systems can be.
> 
> *sigh* all we can do is wait and pray.



I hope some people in Nigeria are not trying to be funny with people's documents. If any body notices anything untoward about their documents, it should be reported to UKVI for appropriate action. If VAC or any other visa contractor in Nigeria is found to be lagging behind in their responsibilities, they should be cautioned. And any gross institutional misconduct by any of the bodies assisting UKVI with applications (application centres) in Nigeria should be disciplined.


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> A staff member a vac Lekki Dubai section infirmed hubby it's got to be in Nigeria just held up some place they said they are seeing this every day since Lekki closed down like he was also told they removed the email for corresponding with vac as it was flooded with complaints.
> 
> Yep all we can do is wait I wonder what my MP will gèt told tomorrow. Flights are rocketing again at moment to fly this weekend is 380k



Everyone should be careful and watch. Let's pray the worst case scenario don't happen, and they tamper with people's documents in Nigeria. Like I am saying if any persons document get tampered with, please the person should not hesitate to report to UKVI for investigation. Any fraudulent act by any of those agencies can lead to the termination of contract for the organisation and criminal proceeding brought against any individual concerned.

I am however hopeful that the bodies in Nigeria will act with much integrity in assisting UKVI by sending the documents to Sheffield and receiving the passports back to Nigeria for the applicants without any issues. We have not heard of any issues with applications from Canada and the US. Nigeria VAC and Teleperformance should not bring disrepute unto themselves.


----------



## Hopeandpray

primechat said:


> I hope some people in Nigeria are not trying to be funny with people's documents. If any body notices anything untoward about their documents, it should be reported to UKVI for appropriate action. If VAC or any other visa contractor in Nigeria is found to be lagging behind in their responsibilities, they should be cautioned. And any gross institutional misconduct by any of the bodies assisting UKVI with applications (application centres) in Nigeria should be disciplined.


I couldn't have said it better myself! I 100% agree with this, let's just hope they won't do anything stupid with our documents because the process of trying to rectify what has been done incorrectly and also follow up after a report has been made to ukvi will probably add more unwanted grey hairs. 

Now I'm starting to understand why Nigerian settlement visa's are no longer processed in Nigeria.


----------



## rmw

kanusi said:


> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: Residency Card - EEA 2
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 7 Aug
> COA issued: 14 Aug
> Decision made: 28 Aug
> Documents returned: 2 Sep


By documents returned do you mean you already got your residence card?! That was fast! I applied 2 July and have heard nothing.


----------



## Pannyann

Good morning have any of the nigerian applicants heard anything or is anyone going to Ikeja today?


----------



## meddyna

abci said:


> Thanks Annie212 and everyone
> As soon as I get my passport I will update my timeline.


Congrats ABC1


----------



## ProudlyGemini

Hello guys, just got news that my supporting documents have been returned to my uk address. i don't know whether to be excited or not as i haven't received any letter yet from sheffield. i did send an email and got a reply that my app hasn't yet been accessed by ECO. Today makes its 90days, i guess i'm at the end of the road.


----------



## Miss sunshine

ProudlyGemini said:


> Hello guys, just got news that my supporting documents have been returned to my uk address. i don't know whether to be excited or not as i haven't received any letter yet from sheffield. i did send an email and got a reply that my app hasn't yet been accessed by ECO. Today makes its 90days, i guess i'm at the end of the road.


That's good news, a few of us still waiting for our vac centers(VFS) to grace us with our passports , the lack of communication is unbelievable as they can't even give us precise dates for pickup .


----------



## ProudlyGemini

@misssunshine Like someone posted previously I think they probably just want to send all passports at once in other to save costs.


----------



## Pannyann

ProudlyGemini said:


> Hello guys, just got news that my supporting documents have been returned to my uk address. i don't know whether to be excited or not as i haven't received any letter yet from sheffield. i did send an email and got a reply that my app hasn't yet been accessed by ECO. Today makes its 90days, i guess i'm at the end of the road.


Congrats that's great news


----------



## Pannyann

Well I know where the passport is it's sitting in british high commission in V I

They have no idea when they will choose to forward it to ikeja. 

I must say communication and the time it's taking is disgusting. passport was received their last Thursday!


----------



## broadstone

*Help tracking after "Decision has been made"*

Thanks for the well wishes since getting my email that a decision has been made on my application. However the tracking number the email quotes is not valid, nor is the tracking number on the return shipping I enclosed with the application. Any explanations? Are we to assume (based on my prior experience and others) "don't believe anything they tell you until you get the visa in your hand". 

After all the first time I applied and was refused we appealed. After a while we got an email saying the refusal had been reversed. Then a few days later got a letter stating the reversal decision email was a mistake and that my appeal is ongoing. So I can,t help but be a little cautious.


----------



## Annie212

broadstone said:


> Thanks for the well wishes since getting my email that a decision has been made on my application. However the tracking number the email quotes is not valid, nor is the tracking number on the return shipping I enclosed with the application. Any explanations? Are we to assume (based on my prior experience and others) "don't believe anything they tell you until you get the visa in your hand".
> 
> After all the first time I applied and was refused we appealed. After a while we got an email saying the refusal had been reversed. Then a few days later got a letter stating the reversal decision email was a mistake and that my appeal is ongoing. So I can,t help but be a little cautious.


I am no expert, Broadstone, but I would venture a guess, based on the stories of others, that until you get your passport back in your hands and verify that visa, that we cannot ASSUME anything. Wild and Whacky UKVI, you just never know what they are going to say or do. How heart wrenching to have a Reversal of Decision notice only to have them then say that was a mistake. I can't even imagine how horrid that must have felt. 

And I am very curious as to why they demand a return shipping label and then in so many cases do not use the information they are provided with (original shipping label and tracking information) - that is just crazy and it adds even more pressure because you do not even have peace of mind while your documents are being shipped back. I don't get it. We provided a shipping label from Fedex International Priority (Overnight with weekday delivery) and I have the tracking number set up on my phone so when it gets activated it will alert me. I certainly hope it gets used. Let us know how it turns out and when you get your passport back. Think positive. Shiny New Visa !!! :fingerscrossed: Cheers Annie


----------



## VictoriaW

broadstone said:


> Thanks for the well wishes since getting my email that a decision has been made on my application. However the tracking number the email quotes is not valid, nor is the tracking number on the return shipping I enclosed with the application. Any explanations? Are we to assume (based on my prior experience and others) "don't believe anything they tell you until you get the visa in your hand".
> 
> After all the first time I applied and was refused we appealed. After a while we got an email saying the refusal had been reversed. Then a few days later got a letter stating the reversal decision email was a mistake and that my appeal is ongoing. So I can,t help but be a little cautious.


When did you get the decision has been made email? 
The tracking number doesn't become activated until after the package has been picked up by the courier and left Sheffield. 
My husband got his email at 10 am UK time and the tracking number was active from about 3pm, you might have missed the cutoff

Whilst they insist you include a return waybill, they don't seem to be using one. 
They generated a new one for my husband's using his fedex account number, that's why it doesn't match


----------



## Pallykin

Has anyone tried to see if they can put an alert on their Fedex account so they know right away if there is any activity? Just a thought.


----------



## VictoriaW

Pallykin said:


> Has anyone tried to see if they can put an alert on their Fedex account so they know right away if there is any activity? Just a thought.


Once it's active, you can subscribe to it for email updated and add it to your favourites

Until it's active the Fedex website won't recognise it


----------



## Annie212

VictoriaW said:


> Once it's active, you can subscribe to it for email updated and add it to your favourites
> 
> Until it's active the Fedex website won't recognise it


Yes, that's true. Because we created a label on our account, it shows as initiated (information has been sent to Fedex) but until the package is picked up and the label bar code scanned, it does not officially activate and get charged to the account. This is the same type of label you might get when you want to return something you have purchased over the internet. I was able to add the tracking number to my Fedex application on my phone and save it under My Shipments. I can check it for activation and have it set up to send me an email when there is any activity on it. Now, whether they use this label or not remains to be seen. They may, as you said, generate a new label using the account number, in which case we still should be able to find it under our account information. Maybe not, never tried that before so this may be a first. Seems like if they are generating labels under your account number and it is charging to your account and credit card that the actual tracking and shipping information should then be available when you log in to your account. 

We shall see what happens when it comes our turn and I will post the information just as an FYI. :spy::spy:


----------



## VictoriaW

Annie212 said:


> Yes, that's true. Because we created a label on our account, it shows as initiated (information has been sent to Fedex) but until the package is picked up and the label bar code scanned, it does not officially activate and get charged to the account. This is the same type of label you might get when you want to return something you have purchased over the internet. I was able to add the tracking number to my Fedex application on my phone and save it under My Shipments. I can check it for activation and have it set up to send me an email when there is any activity on it. Now, whether they use this label or not remains to be seen. They may, as you said, generate a new label using the account number, in which case we still should be able to find it under our account information. Maybe not, never tried that before so this may be a first. Seems like if they are generating labels under your account number and it is charging to your account and credit card that the actual tracking and shipping information should then be available when you log in to your account.
> 
> We shall see what happens when it comes our turn and I will post the information just as an FYI. :spy::spy:



Actually it never appeared under my husband's account number
I said to him 'log in, surely it should appear on your account' but it wasn't there and it was a new one they created

He received his visa nearly two weeks ago and he saw the fedex cost on his bank account on Monday


----------



## broadstone

VictoriaW said:


> When did you get the decision has been made email?
> The tracking number doesn't become activated until after the package has been picked up by the courier and left Sheffield.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Update! Tracking number just started working 24 hours after "decision has been made" email. Getting closer now!


----------



## Annie212

VictoriaW said:


> Actually it never appeared under my husband's account number
> I said to him 'log in, surely it should appear on your account' but it wasn't there and it was a new one they created
> 
> He received his visa nearly two weeks ago and he saw the fedex cost on his bank account on Monday


That is so bizarre. I am now super intrigued with Fedex. I am going to have to call them now (laughing). Mostly because they store the credit card information so I am wondering why they would not alert you when a shipping label is created on the account or at the very least show it on your account when you log in. Kind of a shock if it just appears on your credit card statement one day (hypothetical scenario where you were not expecting it) 

Hmmm .. interesting. Thank you for sharing this Victoria. I will do some detective work with Fedex and find out why that is. And here I thought I was in control of the return process (laughing) silly me.


----------



## VictoriaW

broadstone said:


> VictoriaW said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you get the decision has been made email?
> The tracking number doesn't become activated until after the package has been picked up by the courier and left Sheffield.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Update! Tracking number just started working 24 hours after "decision has been made" email. Getting closer now!
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the cut off yesterday!
> 
> Now the fun part begins, I even googled fedex flight routes to see when the package would arrive :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Tmw

Just had a response from our emails that our application "Awaiting ECO Assessment." 

Does that mean it hasnt even been looked at since July 29th?


----------



## Annie212

VictoriaW said:


> broadstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the cut off yesterday!
> 
> Now the fun part begins, I even googled fedex flight routes to see when the package would arrive :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing. Yep, I would and will do that too. Amazing what this process does to you.  Its when the package is sitting at the Fedex sort facility in your town and it sits there and sits there and sits there and you are like CAN I JUST DRIVE OVER AND GET IT?
> 
> Good for you Broadstone, glad you tracking number is working. Here's to a speedy flight and delivery for you. :cheer2:
Click to expand...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Tmw said:


> Just had a response from our emails that our application "Awaiting ECO Assessment."
> 
> Does that mean it hasnt even been looked at since July 29th?


That is correct. 

Basically, it's moved from the mail room pile to the "sort/organise" pile and is now waiting to be picked up and put on an ECO's desk for consideration.

I seriously wouldn't be surprised or offended if you didn't hear back from them until the generic "a decision has been made" email is sent to you.

It's nothing personal... just the symptom of a much bigger (staffing/resource) problem that exists with the Home Office in general and the UKVI specifically.


----------



## Tmw

Its also a workflow issue though if priority submissions sent in later than ours get sorted/ on a desk / and issued first. So being put to the front of the queue means being put in a queue ahead of non priority but not necessarily in priority date order. 

Which is just misleading and means they are not strictly delivering the service paid for. 
I dont mean to whine and Im happy to see others getting a decision. But there is a real lack of integrity around the use of the priority service.


----------



## rarefied

*My Visa Timeline!*

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum but I can't tell you how valuable the information I have found on here has been. Thanks to everyone who has posted about their experiences! 

I'd like to contribute by posting my timeline as well:

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife
Date application submitted (online): July 16, 2014
Date biometrics taken: July 18, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 29, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none given
Upgrade to Priority Service payment confirmation emailed to Sheffield: August 18, 2014
Request for missing documentation (husband's latest Tax Return and NI Contributions): September 2, 2014
Missing documentation emailed back to Sheffield: September 3, 2014
Date your visa was received: Waiting patiently!!


----------



## Pannyann

Has anyone who applied in Nigeria received their passport yet or any tracking update. 

Primechat. Littlemisssunshine Abci?


----------



## Lapidus

I am pleased to inform everyone on this forum that my wife visa, have been approved and she already collected has passport. I am happy about this news. i will like to thank everyone on this forum , with your help and advises specially JOPPA AND NYCLON you're a life savers.This forum was very helpful to Thank you. I will continue to pray for you all please stay positive. God bless . My prayer is that all those still waiting for decision receive their positive decision soon.


----------



## Pannyann

Lapidus said:


> I am pleased to inform everyone on this forum that my wife visa, have been approved and she already collected has passport. I am happy about this news. i will like to thank everyone on this forum , with your help and advises specially JOPPA AND NYCLON you're a life savers.This forum was very helpful to Thank you. I will continue to pray for you all please stay positive. God bless . My prayer is that all those still waiting for decision receive their positive decision soon.


Congrats that's great news


----------



## Lapidus

Pannyann said:


> Congrats that's great news


Thanks


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> Has anyone who applied in Nigeria received their passport yet or any tracking update.
> 
> Primechat. Littlemisssunshine Abci?


My decision email was on 22 August, and in that email it was advised that my passport was waiting for visas to be printed and will hopefully be dispatched the next week commencing 25 August 2014. But since then I have not heard any news from either Sheffield or Nigeria, and the tracking tool for Abuja VAC remains the same 'Your visa application has been forwarded to the British High Commission'. I am at loss as to what is actually going on.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> My decision email was on 22 August, and in that email it was advised that my passport was waiting for visas to be printed and will hopefully be dispatched the next week commencing 25 August 2014. But since then I have not heard any news from either Sheffield or Nigeria, and the tracking tool for Abuja VAC remains the same 'Your visa application has been forwarded to the British High Commission'. I am at loss as to what is actually going on.


It's the same status as ours. In my email from Sheffield last Friday they stated we should attend victoria island last Friday as they had sent the passport there on 27 August, hubby has wrote to Sheffield no reply and has been everywhere trying to find where it is but no good. He is the same as you has no idea what to do next or how to seek assistance. 

When are you thinking of checking again and where will you go to check?


----------



## meddyna

Pannyann said:


> Has anyone who applied in Nigeria received their passport yet or any tracking update.
> 
> Primechat. Littlemisssunshine Abci?


Hi Pannyann....Any news on hubby's passport yet?


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Hi Pannyann....Any news on hubby's passport yet?


Not a word the tracking isn't updating or working ikeja have no idea we are at a loss emailed Sheffield but no answer. 

We just don't know what to do next seems its same for a few if us. 

How were you notified?


----------



## primechat

Lapidus said:


> I am pleased to inform everyone on this forum that my wife visa, have been approved and she already collected has passport. I am happy about this news. i will like to thank everyone on this forum , with your help and advises specially JOPPA AND NYCLON you're a life savers.This forum was very helpful to Thank you. I will continue to pray for you all please stay positive. God bless . My prayer is that all those still waiting for decision receive their positive decision soon.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Lapidus

Many thanks


----------



## Miss sunshine

Pannyann said:


> Not a word the tracking isn't updating or working ikeja have no idea we are at a loss emailed Sheffield but no answer.
> 
> We just don't know what to do next seems its same for a few if us.
> 
> How were you notified?


Same here,I'm not loving the treatment nigerian applicants are getting, not only did we wait practically 6months, now we don't even have any explanation on passport locations and pickup times . 
I've emailed sheffield on min, no reply. 
Sigh ! Lord have mercy !


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> It's the same status as ours. In my email from Sheffield last Friday they stated we should attend victoria island last Friday as they had sent the passport there on 27 August, hubby has wrote to Sheffield no reply and has been everywhere trying to find where it is but no good. He is the same as you has no idea what to do next or how to seek assistance.
> 
> When are you thinking of checking again and where will you go to check?


I am not actually going to Abuja at the moment except if things get out of hand. I paid for courier to deliver it to Owerri for me.


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> I am not actually going to Abuja at the moment except if things get out of hand. I paid for courier to deliver it to Owerri for me.


I hope we get news soon


----------



## Pannyann

Miss sunshine said:


> Same here,I'm not loving the treatment nigerian applicants are getting, not only did we wait practically 6months, now we don't even have any explanation on passport locations and pickup times .
> I've emailed sheffield on min, no reply.
> Sigh ! Lord have mercy !


It's crazy I can't believe how it is was praying hubby would fly weekend have no idea what to do or when we will get news


----------



## jdev

Miss sunshine said:


> Same here,I'm not loving the treatment nigerian applicants are getting, not only did we wait practically 6months, now we don't even have any explanation on passport locations and pickup times .
> I've emailed sheffield on min, no reply.
> Sigh ! Lord have mercy !


I also struggle to get a simple email response from whoever just to confirm that they did receive all my documents and application. If they only knew what we are going thru sitting in the dark and waiting anxiously on any response. This is not fun. I am only in week 6 now, but at least wants to know that they did receive my papers.


----------



## Miss sunshine

They should have replied you by now, by keep emailing them.


----------



## Miss sunshine

*but keep emailing them


----------



## Pannyann

Miss sunshine said:


> *but keep emailing them


I am but they don't answer at all


----------



## meddyna

Pannyann said:


> Not a word the tracking isn't updating or working ikeja have no idea we are at a loss emailed Sheffield but no answer.
> 
> We just don't know what to do next seems its same for a few if us.
> 
> How were you notified?


So sorry about that...I got an SMS alert that my passport was ready for collection...i picked it up at the Ikeja VAC....hope you hear soon......


----------



## Tmw

Having had the email yesterday that our processing hadnt yet started after nearly 6 weeks, we received the decision email this morning!!!!

I also asked my MP yesterday to ask about it, which he did, so im not sure if they realised they had forgotten to process a priority application or if the MPs query helped. 

They also gave a new Fedex tracking number. 

So now the wait for delivery!!!


----------



## primechat

meddyna said:


> So sorry about that...I got an SMS alert that my passport was ready for collection...i picked it up at the Ikeja VAC....hope you hear soon......


How many days, after decision email did they text you?


----------



## symmetry

rarefied said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum but I can't tell you how valuable the information I have found on here has been. Thanks to everyone who has posted about their experiences!
> 
> I'd like to contribute by posting my timeline as well:
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife
> Date application submitted (online): July 16, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: July 18, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 29, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: none given
> Upgrade to Priority Service payment confirmation emailed to Sheffield: August 18, 2014
> Request for missing documentation (husband's latest Tax Return and NI Contributions): September 2, 2014
> Missing documentation emailed back to Sheffield: September 3, 2014
> Date your visa was received: Waiting patiently!!


Just wanted to ask if you got a confirmation email when you upgraded?

I still haven't got one and we emailed them 15th August.


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> So sorry about that...I got an SMS alert that my passport was ready for collection...i picked it up at the Ikeja VAC....hope you hear soon......


How soon was that alert? Did you apply Lekki? 

Hubby been to british High commission who say it's not reached Nigeria


----------



## Pannyann

Nigerian applicants waiting to pick passport in lagos husband went to british embassy in lagos they said they haven't received it. 

He asked if the could check with Abuja and Sheffield to see if it was there was told no it's not their problem to help with. 

Completely fed up with this whole process the way it is being dealt with is very bad no communication to nigerian applicants no emails it's very poor service


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> How many days, after decision email did they text you?


I don't know what the issue is when I asked oby she got decision email on Thursday her tracking changed Tuesday she picked her passport from Ikeja on Wednesday


----------



## Annie212

Tmw said:


> Having had the email yesterday that our processing hadnt yet started after nearly 6 weeks, we received the decision email this morning!!!!
> 
> I also asked my MP yesterday to ask about it, which he did, so im not sure if they realised they had forgotten to process a priority application or if the MPs query helped.
> 
> They also gave a new Fedex tracking number.
> 
> So now the wait for delivery!!!


Congrats to you. Hoping for a fast delivery and a shiny new visa for you. Can you post your whole timeline again. Cheers Annie


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Nigerian applicants waiting to pick passport in lagos husband went to british embassy in lagos they said they haven't received it. He asked if the could check with Abuja and Sheffield to see if it was there was told no it's not their problem to help with. Completely fed up with this whole process the way it is being dealt with is very bad no communication to nigerian applicants no emails it's very poor service


The good thing is that they send u a survey after the process i just got mine and i marked them poor in their tracking and feedback.. Soo you can do the same. I have no clue why yours is taking this long. And i wonder why they are sending out decision emails when they are not sure of where the visa will be, maybe your husband should try Teleperformance... But since ppl dat applied in Abuja and Ikeja are still waiting don't know if that will make a difference. Hopefully soon..


----------



## Annie212

Annie212 said:


> Congrats to you. Hoping for a fast delivery and a shiny new visa for you. Can you post your whole timeline again. Cheers Annie


Oh never mind. I see your time is already on here. Sorry, it doesn't show up on my phone.


----------



## Miss sunshine

Pannyann said:


> Nigerian applicants waiting to pick passport in lagos husband went to british embassy in lagos they said they haven't received it.
> 
> He asked if the could check with Abuja and Sheffield to see if it was there was told no it's not their problem to help with.
> 
> Completely fed up with this whole process the way it is being dealt with is very bad no communication to nigerian applicants no emails it's very poor service


Worst service ever !!!! No numbers to call for assistant. No emails replied.Meanwhile people's lives are on hold, decisions to make with rent, etc. I got my decision email 15th of aug, documents returned 27th aug , how can they say it's not their problem, 
They aren't gonna break me, patience and a positive mind is key.

Pannyann did he go today ?


----------



## Hopeandpray

Pannyann said:


> Nigerian applicants waiting to pick passport in lagos husband went to british embassy in lagos they said they haven't received it.
> 
> He asked if the could check with Abuja and Sheffield to see if it was there was told no it's not their problem to help with.
> 
> Completely fed up with this whole process the way it is being dealt with is very bad no communication to nigerian applicants no emails it's very poor service


I just received a reply to my email from an ECO telling me he/she can't discuss the application with me without my husband's consent and he should have received his decision when he picked up his passport. 

1st of all I don't like the sound of that email because if it was positive the Eco could simply say a visa has been issued so again I'm worried sick

2ndly it seems the Eco assumed he's picked up his passport because he should have by now according to their normal practice. I've replied the email asking for confirmation of when the passport was sent and that it has actually reached Lagos because Ikeja claim they don't have it. I'll probably get a reply after we've picked up the passport already. 

I'm just fed up with this whole process it's do draining.


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> The good thing is that they send u a survey after the process i just got mine and i marked them poor in their tracking and feedback.. Soo you can do the same. I have no clue why yours is taking this long. And i wonder why they are sending out decision emails when they are not sure of where the visa will be, maybe your husband should try Teleperformance... But since ppl dat applied in Abuja and Ikeja are still waiting don't know if that will make a difference. Hopefully soon..


Today he's been british Embassy teleperformance ikeja and Lekki vac no help or answers from anyone. We have emailed Sheffield they don't answer. 

He is so ready and frustrated we ended up arguing. 

I will mark them poor for sure.


----------



## Pannyann

Miss sunshine said:


> Worst service ever !!!! No numbers to call for assistant. No emails replied.Meanwhile people's lives are on hold, decisions to make with rent, etc. I got my decision email 15th of aug, documents returned 27th aug , how can they say it's not their problem,
> They aren't gonna break me, patience and a positive mind is key.
> 
> Pannyann did he go today ?


Yes he did and was able to find out nothing at all. 

I tried called embassy all their numbers on website don't work. 

We are over our rent it expired month end and landlord is pushing to get him out I worry it will bring issue you know how Nigeria goes. 

He and I just don't know what to do now it's brought an argument because of the stress


----------



## Miss sunshine

Pannyann said:


> Today he's been british Embassy teleperformance ikeja and Lekki vac no help or answers from anyone. We have emailed Sheffield they don't answer.
> 
> He is so ready and frustrated we ended up arguing.
> 
> I will mark them poor for sure.


Stay strong, don't let this process frustrate you, at the end of the day you have him and he's got you, can't let this make you argue,I completely understand.

Praying tomorrow is a better and productive day for us all.


----------



## Tmw

Annie212 said:


> Congrats to you. Hoping for a fast delivery and a shiny new visa for you. Can you post your whole timeline again. Cheers Annie


Thanks. Given that it took less than a day from having it confirmed by UKVI that they hadnt started it, and the escalation to our mp, I have to guess that it was the workflow issue. Or someone didnt allocate it to an ECO. 
The decision made email was sent before 8 am UK this morning. So the decision may even have been completed within a few hours of our complaint.


----------



## rmw

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Residency Card - EEA2 (married)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 2 July
COA issued: 12 July
Decision made: 31 July
Documents returned: 4 Sep


----------



## Pannyann

Hopeandpray said:


> I just received a reply to my email from an ECO telling me he/she can't discuss the application with me without my husband's consent and he should have received his decision when he picked up his passport.
> 
> 1st of all I don't like the sound of that email because if it was positive the Eco could simply say a visa has been issued so again I'm worried sick
> 
> 2ndly it seems the Eco assumed he's picked up his passport because he should have by now according to their normal practice. I've replied the email asking for confirmation of when the passport was sent and that it has actually reached Lagos because Ikeja claim they don't have it. I'll probably get a reply after we've picked up the passport already.
> 
> I'm just fed up with this whole process it's do draining.


I'm so sorry they have given you more stress I don't know what we can do or who can help us it's like were worthless to all agencies. I'm so fed up!


----------



## Annie212

Tmw said:


> Thanks. Given that it took less than a day from having it confirmed by UKVI that they hadnt started it, and the escalation to our mp, I have to guess that it was the workflow issue. Or someone didnt allocate it to an ECO.
> The decision made email was sent before 8 am UK this morning. So the decision may even have been completed within a few hours of our complaint.


Or it is as they are saying and the FAQ has no clue what is really going on. Very possible your application was already set for the decision email and you were given false information from FAQ. 

I am happy for you that you will finally get your decision and hopefully the right one so your stress can end. At least for 2 1/2 years, right? (laughing). 

Let us know as soon as you get it and thanks for adding that they sent you a new tracking number. That seems to be the norm for return processing so I won't be expecting any different. 

Hang in there. Annie :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pannyann

Tmw said:


> Having had the email yesterday that our processing hadnt yet started after nearly 6 weeks, we received the decision email this morning!!!!
> 
> I also asked my MP yesterday to ask about it, which he did, so im not sure if they realised they had forgotten to process a priority application or if the MPs query helped.
> 
> They also gave a new Fedex tracking number.
> 
> So now the wait for delivery!!!


Great news congrats


----------



## Hopeandpray

Pannyann said:


> I'm so sorry they have given you more stress I don't know what we can do or who can help us it's like were worthless to all agencies. I'm so fed up!


Thanks Pannyann. That's exactly how it feels but I've just taken a deep breath and reminded myself of all the ailments stress can cause. I have a child who needs me so I'm not about to allow this situation to get the better of me. Whatever happens it's not the end of the world. 

As difficult as it is just try and focus on yourself and your health for now. Stressing out about the passport won't bring it out any sooner so there's no point. It's sooo difficult and I can't imagine how I would feel if I waited as long as you did, even waiting 12 weeks has made me feel so sick! Hubby will be with you soon by God's grace


----------



## Pannyann

Hopeandpray said:


> Thanks Pannyann. That's exactly how it feels but I've just taken a deep breath and reminded myself of all the ailments stress can cause. I have a child who needs me so I'm not about to allow this situation to get the better of me. Whatever happens it's not the end of the world.
> 
> As difficult as it is just try and focus on yourself and your health for now. Stressing out about the passport won't bring it out any sooner so there's no point. It's sooo difficult and I can't imagine how I would feel if I waited as long as you did, even waiting 12 weeks has made me feel so sick! Hubby will be with you soon by God's grace


Yes concentrate on your daughter and don't let it wear you out. 

My health is a big enough fight but this visa issue is tougher. I just don't get why it's being this way when other people have picked up their passports very simply and without stress. What annoys me is whether its Sheffield or Nigeria they should be sorting it out at the end of the day they are Goverment agencies that won't listen to us and we have no control over the situation but we are being affected


----------



## LadyBri

Tmw said:


> Having had the email yesterday that our processing hadnt yet started after nearly 6 weeks, we received the decision email this morning!!!!
> 
> I also asked my MP yesterday to ask about it, which he did, so im not sure if they realised they had forgotten to process a priority application or if the MPs query helped.
> 
> They also gave a new Fedex tracking number.
> 
> So now the wait for delivery!!!


Congrats Tmw!! :cheer2: 
My fiancé was thinking of writing his MP as well and now that you seem to have gotten excellent results, I think this is definitely a viable route for us! Cheers!


----------



## meddyna

Pannyann said:


> How soon was that alert? Did you apply Lekki?
> 
> Hubby been to british High commission who say it's not reached Nigeria


I never got a decision email...i got the alert on the 18th August but visa was issued on the 6th of August /.....i applied at Ikeja....


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> I never got a decision email...i got the alert on the 18th August but visa was issued on the 6th of August /.....i applied at Ikeja....


Thanks for the info. Just at a loss as to what to do next


----------



## broadstone

Pannyann said:


> Thanks for the info. Just at a loss as to what to do next


I do not know the detailed history of your application so please forgive me if this has been suggested previously. Do you have access to the MP in the area you will be settling in?
If you just need to get the visa in hand this may be a way to push for answers in an otherwise "black hole" of misinformation. How long will it take for gov. to recognize that this system has failed on every level. Really wishing you the best outcome!


----------



## meddyna

primechat said:


> How many days, after decision email did they text you?


I didnt get a decision mail...


----------



## Pannyann

Hello my fellow nigerians

Please check your online tracking ours has just changed that application is ready for collection. 

We have to pick it from Ikeja


----------



## Annie212

Pannyann said:


> Hello my fellow nigerians
> 
> Please check your online tracking ours has just changed that application is ready for collection.
> 
> We have to pick it from Ikeja


Yay Pannyann 
About freaking time. I am so happy for you. The waiting you have gone through is just insane and I do not know how you did it. You are, believe me, a heck of a lot stronger than you think to get through all of this. Soon, lady. It's almost done. 

Cheers Annie lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Hopeandpray

Pannyann said:


> Hello my fellow nigerians
> 
> Please check your online tracking ours has just changed that application is ready for collection.
> 
> We have to pick it from Ikeja


Yes ours has changed. We also got a text!!!!

I'm sure they sent them at the same time to save postage because we got our docs back a day before you. 

I guess tomorrow this process will finally be over.


----------



## Annie212

Hopeandpray said:


> Yes ours has changed. We also got a text!!!!
> 
> I'm sure they sent them at the same time to save postage because we got our docs back a day before you.
> 
> I guess tomorrow this process will finally be over.


Most excellent news, for all of you. Glad it is finally over. One more day. One day more. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Hopeandpray

Annie212 said:


> Most excellent news, for all of you. Glad it is finally over. One more day. One day more. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thank youuuu!!!!


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Hello my fellow nigerians Please check your online tracking ours has just changed that application is ready for collection. We have to pick it from Ikeja


Wooohoooo Finally.... Its over.. Time to book the flight n wait for your darling... Great News Panny.


----------



## Ob111

Hopeandpray said:


> Yes ours has changed. We also got a text!!!! I'm sure they sent them at the same time to save postage because we got our docs back a day before you. I guess tomorrow this process will finally be over.


Congratulations Hope&Pray....


----------



## Tmw

Pannyann said:


> Hello my fellow nigerians
> 
> Please check your online tracking ours has just changed that application is ready for collection.
> 
> We have to pick it from Ikeja


Congratulations. Its been a long wait. Wishing you every happiness and a return to full health.


----------



## Hopeandpray

Ob111 said:


> Congratulations Hope&Pray....


Thank you very much...I pray it's good news!!!


----------



## Tmw

LadyBri said:


> Congrats Tmw!! :cheer2:
> My fiancé was thinking of writing his MP as well and now that you seem to have gotten excellent results, I think this is definitely a viable route for us! Cheers!


Bizarrely, although they sent the email before 8 am U k they manged to miss today's cutoff for FedEx, only getting collected around 4:30pm Which means we nw need to wait until Monday to get the package. And all for a bargain price for " overnight" delivery.

Really takes the biscuit !!!!


----------



## Pannyann

broadstone said:


> I do not know the detailed history of your application so please forgive me if this has been suggested previously. Do you have access to the MP in the area you will be settling in?
> If you just need to get the visa in hand this may be a way to push for answers in an otherwise "black hole" of misinformation. How long will it take for gov. to recognize that this system has failed on every level. Really wishing you the best outcome!


Thank you we had an MP fighting with us since 12 weeks as I was diagnosed with a serious breast issue. She has fought hard and even today has been on to Nigeria I don't know if it's coincidence she phoned them phoned me and within 1 hour the tracking and everything updated. I have been so wanting hubby here for my big op on 12th. 

Thank you again


----------



## Pannyann

Annie212 said:


> Yay Pannyann
> About freaking time. I am so happy for you. The waiting you have gone through is just insane and I do not know how you did it. You are, believe me, a heck of a lot stronger than you think to get through all of this. Soon, lady. It's almost done.
> 
> Cheers Annie lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thank you final thing tomorrow check all is correct with visa and then get him here can't wait to see him 

Thank you for all your encouragement


----------



## Pannyann

Hopeandpray said:


> Yes ours has changed. We also got a text!!!!
> 
> I'm sure they sent them at the same time to save postage because we got our docs back a day before you.
> 
> I guess tomorrow this process will finally be over.


Yes we will get those shiny visas tomorrow


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Wooohoooo Finally.... Its over.. Time to book the flight n wait for your darling... Great News Panny.


Can't wait till see him I will be screaming at the airport. Yay it's finally nearly over


----------



## Pannyann

Tmw said:


> Congratulations. Its been a long wait. Wishing you every happiness and a return to full health.


Thank you so much


----------



## ProudlyGemini

OMG!!! I just checked my tracking now and it also says my application is ready for collection  . i applied in lekki, so it means i have to get it at Ikeja right? okay i guess we are all getting shiny new visas tomorrow. Our patience and perseverance has paid off. Thank God


----------



## Pannyann

ProudlyGemini said:


> OMG!!! I just checked my tracking now and it also says my application is ready for collection  . i applied in lekki, so it means i have to get it at Ikeja right? okay i guess we are all getting shiny new visas tomorrow. Our patience and perseverance has paid off. Thank God


Yes it's ikeja did you get a text too?


----------



## ProudlyGemini

Pannyann said:


> Yes it's ikeja did you get a text too?


I haven't received the text yet, just got the information through my tracking which is weird cause i paid for the text service. its also baffling that my docs where only returned yesterday and i got no decision email. i don't want to go all the way to ikeja tomorrow and a different message, it wouldn't be funny lol.


----------



## ProudlyGemini

ProudlyGemini said:


> I haven't received the text yet, just got the information through my tracking which is weird cause i paid for the text service. its also baffling that my docs where only returned yesterday and i got no decision email. i don't want to go all the way to ikeja tomorrow and a different message, it wouldn't be funny lol.


I just got the text now, I guess I can be excited now


----------



## primechat

ProudlyGemini said:


> I just got the text now, I guess I can be excited now


I have not got any text from VAC and the VAC tracking tool has not changed yet.


----------



## Pallykin

To all the patient Nigerians on this forum whose visas have just arrived, CONGRATULATIONS!!!

How long/time consuming is the journey for you/your spouse to pick up your passport with the shiny new visa?

Safe travels and all the best on your new lives in the UK!


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> Hello my fellow nigerians
> 
> Please check your online tracking ours has just changed that application is ready for collection.
> 
> We have to pick it from Ikeja



Happy for you... Hope your husband picks it up by tomorrow. My Abuja VAC online tracking has not changed, and I have not got any text.


----------



## Miss sunshine

Pannyann said:


> Hello my fellow nigerians
> 
> Please check your online tracking ours has just changed that application is ready for collection.
> 
> We have to pick it from Ikeja


Omg!!!! Yes lord!!!! Mine is ready for pickup too!!!!!! I'm so there tomoro morning ASAP!!! Early !!!! Yes lord ! As excited as I am ,I take out to pray for us all,our outcome would be glorious , our shiny visas on our passport!!! Stay positive !!! Xxxxx


----------



## Pannyann

ProudlyGemini said:


> I haven't received the text yet, just got the information through my tracking which is weird cause i paid for the text service. its also baffling that my docs where only returned yesterday and i got no decision email. i don't want to go all the way to ikeja tomorrow and a different message, it wouldn't be funny lol.


I would go by online tracking am sure its going be there


----------



## Pannyann

ProudlyGemini said:


> I just got the text now, I guess I can be excited now


Yay great news


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> I have not got any text from VAC and the VAC tracking tool has not changed yet.


Stay positive it will change maybe courier will come tomorrow with it just keep checking I checked it left it 6 mins refreshed page it was changed, 

You will get if soon I think they were all together


----------



## Pannyann

Pallykin said:


> To all the patient Nigerians on this forum whose visas have just arrived, CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> How long/time consuming is the journey for you/your spouse to pick up your passport with the shiny new visa?
> 
> Safe travels and all the best on your new lives in the UK!


Thank you your shiny visa will come soon too, thanks for all your support and encouragement


----------



## Pannyann

Miss sunshine said:


> Omg!!!! Yes lord!!!! Mine is ready for pickup too!!!!!! I'm so there tomoro morning ASAP!!! Early !!!! Yes lord ! As excited as I am ,I take out to pray for us all,our outcome would be glorious , our shiny visas on our passport!!! Stay positive !!! Xxxxx


Bless you were going get the shiny sticker tomorrow were you given a time to pick up were told 10am xx


----------



## meddyna

Pannyann said:


> Hello my fellow nigerians
> 
> Please check your online tracking ours has just changed that application is ready for collection.
> 
> We have to pick it from Ikeja


 ....woooww..thats great new Pannyann...am so thrilled for you...the waiting paid off at last...congrats dear....


----------



## meddyna

ProudlyGemini said:


> OMG!!! I just checked my tracking now and it also says my application is ready for collection  . i applied in lekki, so it means i have to get it at Ikeja right? okay i guess we are all getting shiny new visas tomorrow. Our patience and perseverance has paid off. Thank God


Congrats...


----------



## meddyna

Hopeandpray said:


> Yes ours has changed. We also got a text!!!!
> 
> I'm sure they sent them at the same time to save postage because we got our docs back a day before you.
> 
> I guess tomorrow this process will finally be over.


Congrats Hopeandpray....


----------



## meddyna

primechat said:


> I have not got any text from VAC and the VAC tracking tool has not changed yet.


Primechat...Hang in there...am sure yours too is just around the corner.....


----------



## mouseonthemoon

Im still waiting for my passport. They told me it would be here on wednesday, but I havent got it yet as the teleperformance people told me, they have not yet received my passport. I emailed the embassy and no reply to any of my emails - is this because the courier is late? or missed dispatch?


----------



## meddyna

Miss sunshine said:


> Omg!!!! Yes lord!!!! Mine is ready for pickup too!!!!!! I'm so there tomoro morning ASAP!!! Early !!!! Yes lord ! As excited as I am ,I take out to pray for us all,our outcome would be glorious , our shiny visas on our passport!!! Stay positive !!! Xxxxx


Congrats.....


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Hello my fellow nigerians
> 
> Please check your online tracking ours has just changed that application is ready for collection.
> 
> We have to pick it from Ikeja


Congratulations once again Pannyann. Communication is so poor in Nigeria. Thank God your husband will be able to book the next available flight to Uk and give you all the support.
I wish you both the best.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Congratulations once again Pannyann. Communication is so poor in Nigeria. Thank God your husband will be able to book the next available flight to Uk and give you all the support.
> I wish you both the best.


Thanks am praying all is spelt right when he picks up 

Yes I will get him here asap


----------



## Pannyann

*Shiny visa arrived*

Husband has picked up his passport and our shiny visa was inside, 

Can't explain how happy and relived I feel. 

Thank you again to everyone on here and thanks to the moderators for answering my many questions. 

This forum is awesome and you all kept me strong when I felt weak. 

Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Husband has picked up his passport and our shiny visa was inside, Can't explain how happy and relived I feel. Thank you again to everyone on here and thanks to the moderators for answering my many questions. This forum is awesome and you all kept me strong when I felt weak. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


Yay... Its over finally... Big congrats... Take that deep breath n exhale.... I wish you all the best Panny...


----------



## Dad

Pannyann said:


> Husband has picked up his passport and our shiny visa was inside,
> 
> Can't explain how happy and relived I feel.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone on here and thanks to the moderators for answering my many questions.
> 
> This forum is awesome and you all kept me strong when I felt weak.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


Congratulations!:whoo:


----------



## abci

Pannyann said:


> Husband has picked up his passport and our shiny visa was inside,
> 
> Can't explain how happy and relived I feel.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone on here and thanks to the moderators for answering my many questions.
> 
> This forum is awesome and you all kept me strong when I felt weak.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


Congratulations Pannyann! the waiting is finally over, and you should have hubby to give you every needed support.. As for your health, you will come out ever stronger and happier by God's grace.


----------



## abci

primechat said:


> Happy for you... Hope your husband picks it up by tomorrow. My Abuja VAC online tracking has not changed, and I have not got any text.


I also took my bio-metrics at Abuja VAC. I tracked my application and it's still saying forwarded to the BHC. I hope it change soon since Sheffield emailed saying a decision was made on 28/08/2014.
It's sad it takes them this long to hand our passport back to us after a decision has been made.


----------



## meddyna

Pannyann said:


> Husband has picked up his passport and our shiny visa was inside,
> 
> Can't explain how happy and relived I feel.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone on here and thanks to the moderators for answering my many questions.
> 
> This forum is awesome and you all kept me strong when I felt weak.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


Yes!!! This is It!!Panny....am so so happy nd thrilled for u...I wish u a very successful ops...All the best dear.....


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> I also took my bio-metrics at Abuja VAC. I tracked my application and it's still saying forwarded to the BHC. I hope it change soon since Sheffield emailed saying a decision was made on 28/08/2014.
> It's sad it takes them this long to hand our passport back to us after a decision has been made.


Hopefully your status will change soon our visa was issued on 27 august we were told a week ago today and we got the text last night. 

I will keep checking n praying you get it soon x


----------



## Pannyann

meddyna said:


> Yes!!! This is It!!Panny....am so so happy nd thrilled for u...I wish u a very successful ops...All the best dear.....


Thanks so much feels like a massive weight has been lifted.


----------



## ProudlyGemini

Just picked up I and my son's passport and our visa was smiling back at me, sooooo excited. Thanks to everyone for your support and words of encouragement. This expat forum rocks. Heading home to back my bags now


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Yay... Its over finally... Big congrats... Take that deep breath n exhale.... I wish you all the best Panny...


Thank you so much am hoping he will be here early next week I will pop back here and am sure in about 2.5 years time we will be back asking more questions of the moderators.


----------



## Pannyann

Dad said:


> Congratulations!:whoo:


Thank you am so excited I don't know what to do x


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> Congratulations Pannyann! the waiting is finally over, and you should have hubby to give you every needed support.. As for your health, you will come out ever stronger and happier by God's grace.


Thank you so much and the wait for you will soon be over too


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> Husband has picked up his passport and our shiny visa was inside,
> 
> Can't explain how happy and relived I feel.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone on here and thanks to the moderators for answering my many questions.
> 
> This forum is awesome and you all kept me strong when I felt weak.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart!



I am pleased to hear of your good news and how happy you are despite the long wait. I wish you and your husband the very best in the UK.


----------



## primechat

abci said:


> I also took my bio-metrics at Abuja VAC. I tracked my application and it's still saying forwarded to the BHC. I hope it change soon since Sheffield emailed saying a decision was made on 28/08/2014.
> It's sad it takes them this long to hand our passport back to us after a decision has been made.


I got a decision made email on 22 August and I now wonder why it's taking a very long time to have my passport back.


----------



## primechat

ProudlyGemini said:


> Just picked up I and my son's passport and our visa was smiling back at me, sooooo excited. Thanks to everyone for your support and words of encouragement. This expat forum rocks. Heading home to back my bags now


I am soo happy for you.


----------



## Dad

ProudlyGemini said:


> Just picked up I and my son's passport and our visa was smiling back at me, sooooo excited. Thanks to everyone for your support and words of encouragement. This expat forum rocks. Heading home to back my bags now


Congratulations and best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## Pannyann

ProudlyGemini said:


> Just picked up I and my son's passport and our visa was smiling back at me, sooooo excited. Thanks to everyone for your support and words of encouragement. This expat forum rocks. Heading home to back my bags now


Congrats great news so happy for you


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> I am pleased to hear of your good news and how happy you are despite the long wait. I wish you and your husband the very best in the UK.


Thank you so much am sure you will hear very soon


----------



## Hopeandpray

Pannyann said:


> Husband has picked up his passport and our shiny visa was inside,
> 
> Can't explain how happy and relived I feel.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone on here and thanks to the moderators for answering my many questions.
> 
> This forum is awesome and you all kept me strong when I felt weak.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


Congratsssss!!!! Finally I'm so happy for you

Hubby picked up his passport and also got his visa I'm sooo happy. Thank you to all the wonderful people on this forum and best of luck to those still waiting...the wait is worth it guys hang in there


----------



## meganf0412

Just tracked the fedex package and Sheffield officially has my documents! EEK. I know it varies, but how long did it take people on here to receive a confirmation email? (we're priority if that makes any difference)


----------



## Dad

Hopeandpray said:


> Congratsssss!!!! Finally I'm so happy for you
> 
> Hubby picked up his passport and also got his visa I'm sooo happy. Thank you to all the wonderful people on this forum and best of luck to those still waiting...the wait is worth it guys hang in there


Congratulations!


----------



## abci

primechat said:


> I got a decision made email on 22 August and I now wonder why it's taking a very long time to have my passport back.


Hi primechat,

Has Sheffield returned your supporting documents yet?


----------



## jdev

It looks like visas are now coming out left,right and centre.
Who is next?

Me, me, me. !!! :clap2:  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## primechat

abci said:


> Hi primechat,
> 
> Has Sheffield returned your supporting documents yet?



Yes. My supporting document was returned to my hubby in UK on 27 August.


----------



## Pannyann

Hopeandpray said:


> Congratsssss!!!! Finally I'm so happy for you
> 
> Hubby picked up his passport and also got his visa I'm sooo happy. Thank you to all the wonderful people on this forum and best of luck to those still waiting...the wait is worth it guys hang in there


Yay great news so happy for you


----------



## ProudlyGemini

Dad said:


> Congratulations and best wishes to you and your family!


 Thank you @Dad. And to yours too


----------



## abci

primechat said:


> Yes. My supporting document was returned to my hubby in UK on 27 August.


Oh ok. Sheffield Correspondence unit just replied my email saying that my passport and supporting documents was dispatched today.
Means I will be expecting to pick up my passport by next week.


----------



## ProudlyGemini

Pannyann said:


> Congrats great news so happy for you


 Thanks Pannyann, it was a pleasure serving this long wait with you. Wishing you all the best and better health.


----------



## broadstone

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July
Date biometrics taken: 30 July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 2 August 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
Decision has been made email: 02 Sept
Date your visa was received: 05 Sept. 


I finally have a visa in hand. A battle which began in May 2013 (my first application) is finally over! Flight booked for tomorrow. I treated myself to premium economy using my airline miles, I feel I have earned it! I truly appreciate how positive you all are, when many are facing the same struggles and separation my family and I have faced.:happy:


----------



## primechat

abci said:


> Oh ok. Sheffield Correspondence unit just replied my email saying that my passport and supporting documents was dispatched today.
> Means I will be expecting to pick up my passport by next week.


Oh so you have not yet got your supporting documents? Are you picking up your passport and documents from Abuja VAC or Lagos? And when did you email Sheffield for the reply you just received? I have just emailed them. When did you receive your decision made email? Sorry too many questions at a time...


----------



## Pannyann

abci said:


> Oh ok. Sheffield Correspondence unit just replied my email saying that my passport and supporting documents was dispatched today.
> Means I will be expecting to pick up my passport by next week.


Good news


----------



## Pannyann

Miss Sunshine did you go to Ikeja?


----------



## ashtarrose

Country Applied From: USA
Type of VISA: Marriage (Fiancée/Settlement)
Date of Submitted Application: August 27th
Date of Biometrics Appointment: August 28th
Date Application was sent FedEx to Sheffield: August 28th 
Date of Priority Upgrade: August 31st
Documents Delivered to Sheffield UK via FedEx Priority Tracking: September 1st
Sheffield’s Acknowledgement of Receiving Application: Pending - No Email
Sheffield’s Acknowledgement of Priority Upgrade: Pending - No Email
Timeline for VISA Processing: Unknown
Date VISA was received: Pending


----------



## Pannyann

broadstone said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July
> Date biometrics taken: 30 July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 2 August
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email: 02 Sept
> Date your visa was received: 05 Sept.
> 
> 
> I finally have a visa in hand. A battle which began in May 2013 (my first application) is finally over! Flight booked for tomorrow. I treated myself to premium economy using my airline miles, I feel I have earned it! I truly appreciate how positive you all are, when many are facing the same struggles and separation my family and I have faced.:happy:


Congrats am very happy for you. Wish you a safe flight


----------



## Pallykin

I've been speculating that perhaps passports being returned from visa applications in Sheffield are perhaps sent via diplomatic pouch for security, and that would explain why it takes so long and why they seem to travel in bunches... jus idly wondering here...


----------



## abci

primechat said:


> Oh so you have not yet got your supporting documents? Are you picking up your passport and documents from Abuja VAC or Lagos? And when did you email Sheffield for the reply you just received? I have just emailed them. When did you receive your decision made email? Sorry too many questions at a time...


Yes, they posted my supporting documents today to my fiancé's UK address & also my passport was dispatched to VAC Abuja where my biometrics was taken. Sheffield replied one of the emails I sent them last most four days ago stating that my visa was issued 28th of last month.
I emailed them today and got a reply today.

I look forward to collecting my passport next week.


----------



## ashtarrose

I'm having the same troubles with no being notified that they received the package (They signed for the FedEx so that's fine). My stress is coming from not knowing for sure if they noticed I sent priority upgrade emails.


----------



## primechat

abci said:


> Yes, they posted my supporting documents today to my fiancé's UK address & also my passport was dispatched to VAC Abuja where my biometrics was taken. Sheffield replied one of the emails I sent them last most four days ago stating that my visa was issued 28th of last month.
> I emailed them today and got a reply today.
> 
> I look forward to collecting my passport next week.


I emailed them today and got a reply today also. They told me that my visa was issued on 19 August. I think they dispatch these applications in one bag for several applications. I feel mine and yours will arrive Abuja the same day next week. I paid for courier to deliver it to me from VAC Abuja.


----------



## Mmerya

ashtarrose said:


> I'm having the same troubles with no being notified that they received the package (They signed for the FedEx so that's fine). My stress is coming from not knowing for sure if they noticed I sent priority upgrade emails.


Ashtarrose, when did yours arrive in the UK? Mine arrived on Monday according to FedEx but have heard nothing..... Wahhhh! I just want reassurance that it made it to the right pile!


----------



## ashtarrose

Mmerya said:


> Ashtarrose, when did yours arrive in the UK? Mine arrived on Monday according to FedEx but have heard nothing..... Wahhhh! I just want reassurance that it made it to the right pile!


Mine arrived Monday too. We're waiting on the same pile. I'd feel better if they confirmed my priority upgrade.


----------



## jisp

Country applying from: Switzerland
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé (Non Priority as service not available in CH)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 02 June
Date biometrics taken: 05 June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14 June (stamp on passport, no email) 
Office location processing your visa: Paris
Projected timeline given: None given
Decision has been made email: 01 Sept
Date your visa was received: 03 Sept. 

Finally in the UK with my visa in hand! Very long process as unfortunately the application centre in Switzerland did not offer a priority service, so they did take the full 12 weeks they state to be the standard time. Would advice anyone applying with no priority to leave 3-4 months time at the very least, as mine just made it in time - we actually had to give notice without it!

Would really like to thank this forum as I got pretty much ALL the info on the supporting documentation and process in general from here. Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Tmw

Our documents have made it to Memphis, but have not been able to get clearance to move on as " Shipment requires a Commercial Invoice."

Does this mean Sheffield didnt do the return correctly. ?


----------



## Pannyann

Miss Sunshine hope your ok GOD will answer your prayers. Thanks for your support


----------



## Sagent

*Spouse Visa*

Hello Everyone,

Congrats to all those who have received their visas, wish you all the best. We applied for my wife's spouse visa on the 20th of June in Abuja, Nigeria. I received the supporting docs back today. However most of the original docs and all the photocopies have been returned. Only my sponsor letter, wife's TB cert and my UK passport bio page have not been returned. We have not received any decision email or text that the visa is ready. My question is since they returned most of the docs does that mean anything positive or negative....Appreciate any replies regarding this

Thank You


----------



## primechat

Sagent said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Congrats to all those who have received their visas, wish you all the best. We applied for my wife's spouse visa on the 20th of June in Abuja, Nigeria. I received the supporting docs back today. However most of the original docs and all the photocopies have been returned. Only my sponsor letter, wife's TB cert and my UK passport bio page have not been returned. We have not received any decision email or text that the visa is ready. My question is since they returned most of the docs does that mean anything positive or negative....Appreciate any replies regarding this
> 
> Thank You


It will be best to email Sheffield Visa Section and ask about the status of your wife's application. Let them know you got some of your docs back. But ordinarily, I would think your wife's application has been processed and a decision made.


----------



## Pannyann

Sagent said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Congrats to all those who have received their visas, wish you all the best. We applied for my wife's spouse visa on the 20th of June in Abuja, Nigeria. I received the supporting docs back today. However most of the original docs and all the photocopies have been returned. Only my sponsor letter, wife's TB cert and my UK passport bio page have not been returned. We have not received any decision email or text that the visa is ready. My question is since they returned most of the docs does that mean anything positive or negative....Appreciate any replies regarding this
> 
> Thank You


When I got my docs back and husbands docs back that he sent to me and forwarded they had kept a copy of my passport biometric page nothing else they returned the TB cert to me as when my husband applied they only took his passport in Lekki. I forwarded his tb cert to him via dhl. Did they accept your wife's TB cert at Abuja? If so it's probably in the package with her passport. 

Like primechat said it drop an email to Sheffield. Many nigerian applicants don't receive a decision made email.


----------



## mrsjankowski

Country applying from: France 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (Non priority, not an option in France)
Date application submitted (online or in person): (In person to tp)July 31st 2014
Date biometrics taken: July 31st, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date package arrived at Sheffield: 4th August 2014
Date in which received confirmation by UK Border Agency office: 4th August 2014
Projected timeline given:: No timeline had been given.
Date of decision email:: none yet


I was just wondering if anyone else in here has applied from France??? Any news??

Good luck to those waiting, and congratulations to those who've received an answer!

Stay strong guys!!


----------



## Sagent

Thanks Primechat and Pannyann for your replies...will drop them an email. Congrats on getting your visas


----------



## saraheileen

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone could help me, my husband and I applied for our visa via senegal on 13th August and reading some posts I'm a little confused. Will my supporting documents be sent to me in the uk or will everything be given to him. Do all documents go to sheffield for processing?. Thank you and congratulations to all who have recieved their visas


----------



## primechat

saraheileen said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone could help me, my husband and I applied for our visa via senegal on 13th August and reading some posts I'm a little confused. Will my supporting documents be sent to me in the uk or will everything be given to him. Do all documents go to sheffield for processing?. Thank you and congratulations to all who have recieved their visas


Sheffield Visa Section, deals with settlement applications from Nigeria, USA and Canada. I am not sure where Senegal applications are processed. I am sure some more knowledgeable will respond to you.


----------



## saraheileen

Aah I see ...Senegals applications are sent to Ghana but I was getting confused when I seen everyone mentioning sheffield I was thinking that all applications were then sent there after being initially looked at. I think im getting myself worked up reading to many things because its such a worry waiting. Its good to talk to other people who know what its like though


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Sheffield Visa Section, deals with settlement applications from Nigeria, USA and Canada. I am not sure where Senegal applications are processed. I am sure some more knowledgeable will respond to you.


Your application will go to Ghana so none of your documents need to go to Sheffield were just quite a large number on here from USA Canada Nigeria that's why Sheffield is mentioned a lot, 

I've just got the visa through for my husband it was a long process and at times so very frustrating. Stay positive and if you have any questions ask on here the moderators are amazing people so helpful and knowledgeable. 

Good luck


----------



## Pannyann

Prime chat Abci this coming week you will see your shiny visa. 

To everyone waiting goodluck I'm rooting for you all to get your decisions fast.


----------



## saraheileen

Thank you. It makes sense now  .. Congratulations on getting your visa.. And thank you for your advice. I'm sure I'll have plenty more questions as time goes on lol

Thanks


----------



## Colombia

saraheileen said:


> Aah I see ...Senegals applications are sent to Ghana but I was getting confused when I seen everyone mentioning sheffield I was thinking that all applications were then sent there after being initially looked at. I think im getting myself worked up reading to many things because its such a worry waiting. Its good to talk to other people who know what its like though


Applications from Senegal are not sent to Ghana. They are sent to the British Embassy in Dakar. This is the address

20 Rue du Dr Guillet
Dakar
BP 6025
Senegal 

For further infomation about applying for UK visa in Senegal click on the link below:

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...-for-a-uk-visa/apply-for-a-uk-visa-in-senegal


----------



## primechat

Pannyann said:


> Prime chat Abci this coming week you will see your shiny visa.
> 
> To everyone waiting goodluck I'm rooting for you all to get your decisions fast.


Thank you Pannyann, I am looking forward to that shiny visa in my passport very soon.


----------



## saraheileen

Aah thanks but our biometrics were done and documents handed in to the British embassy in Dakar but they are sent to the High Comission in Ghana where visa applications applied for in Senegal are processed. I was just getting confused as to wether my documents were sent from Ghana to Sheffield as I seen so many people mentioning Sheffield but I've found out now that only visas applied for in certain countries are sent to Sheffield 

Thanks for response


----------



## Colombia

"Sheffield Visa Section currently deals with settlement applications lodged in 
The United States of America
· Canada and
· Nigeria


The Visa Section in Sheffield also processes all applications made at the Lekki VAC in Lagos, Nigeria, and all Visit Visa applications made at the Moscow VAC in Russia."

If where you lodged your application (Senegal) was not included, it is reasonable to conclude that Sheffield does not process applications lodged in Senegal.


----------



## Pirenha

Wanted to post my timeline. 

Applying from USA
Spousal(wife) visa with priority
Application submitted online: aug 25
Biometrics: aug 26
Application delivery confirmation from FedEx: aug 28
Email confirmation from Sheffield: none 
Response from online email help on sept 2: no record of your application 

Hope to get some communication this week that they are processing it or something. I just hope it's not lost somewhere!


----------



## salix

Pannyann said:


> Husband has picked up his passport and our shiny visa was inside,
> 
> Can't explain how happy and relived I feel.
> 
> Thank you again to everyone on here and thanks to the moderators for answering my many questions.
> 
> This forum is awesome and you all kept me strong when I felt weak.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


Hmmmm, it was only a couple of weeks ago you wanted to withdraw your application and give up! 

You are living proof to hang in there and keep the faith :fingerscrossed:

eace:

Once again, so happy for you, enjoy your time with your husband and take care of your health


----------



## ashtarrose

According to the posts I've read so far, it takes 1 to 2 weeks for a response. I also noticed those of us using fedex rarely get an office delivery confirmation. Coincidence? I don't know. Maybe they assume we know they have it per tracking.


----------



## jonholmes92

Words can't express the happiness I felt when I got this reply, over the moon is a good start!

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement - Fiancé Visa (Priority) 
Office Processing Visa: Sheffield (Decision made in Jersey)
Online application submitted: 09 Aug 2014
Biometrics Completed: 12 Aug 2014
Documents sent: 12 Aug 14 (via FedEx) 
Documents received in Sheffield: 14 Aug 2014
Documents received by Sheffield: 18 Aug 2014
Visa Authorised E-mail from Jersey Immigration: 08 Sep 2014
Decision made email: Waiting
Visa Arrived: Waiting

Thank you so much to Nyclon, Joppa and all the forum members who helped and provided their own experiences! Who knows when my fiancee will hear from Sheffield but hopefully sometime this week!


----------



## business_casual

Hi, US citizen applying for a UK settlement visa, sent in August 10th.

Anyone have any updates on the current processing times?


----------



## salix

business_casual said:


> Hi, US citizen applying for a UK settlement visa, sent in August 10th.
> 
> Anyone have any updates on the current processing times?


What type of visa? Priority or non-priority? Where did you mail it? And it depends on your individual circumstances.................so hard to say for sure. 

Priority settlement, with everything proper, seems to be taking about a month.


----------



## suziechew

Pannyann said:


> Hello my fellow nigerians
> 
> Please check your online tracking ours has just changed that application is ready for collection.
> 
> We have to pick it from Ikeja


hello Pannyann, just popped on to see how you doing ,looks like good news .At last you heard ,am so pleased for you x


----------



## hightensionwire

It seems like there's been a lot of visa movement on here lately. I hope Sheffield and any other backlogged offices keep moving at a steady pace.

Pannyann, when is your husband heading to England?


----------



## Tmw

Tmw said:


> Our documents have made it to Memphis, but have not been able to get clearance to move on as " Shipment requires a Commercial Invoice."
> 
> Does this mean Sheffield didnt do the return correctly. ?



Well after multiple phone calls, the package has been released. Putting aside the 6 weeks before it was picked up, if it had been sent out on time and had the right paperwork, we would have had it Friday on overnight delivery. Now its scheduled for A Tuesday deliverable a full five days after the decision email.


----------



## Pannyann

salix said:


> Hmmmm, it was only a couple of weeks ago you wanted to withdraw your application and give up!
> 
> You are living proof to hang in there and keep the faith :fingerscrossed:
> 
> eace:
> 
> Once again, so happy for you, enjoy your time with your husband and take care of your health


Thank you so much


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> It seems like there's been a lot of visa movement on here lately. I hope Sheffield and any other backlogged offices keep moving at a steady pace.
> 
> Pannyann, when is your husband heading to England?


Yes it's good to see movement. Tomorrow I should see him


----------



## Pannyann

Colombia said:


> "Sheffield Visa Section currently deals with settlement applications lodged in
> The United States of America
> · Canada and
> · Nigeria
> 
> 
> The Visa Section in Sheffield also processes all applications made at the Lekki VAC in Lagos, Nigeria, and all Visit Visa applications made at the Moscow VAC in Russia."
> 
> If where you lodged your application (Senegal) was not included, it is reasonable to conclude that Sheffield does not process applications lodged in Senegal.


Vac in Lekki is now closed for UK applicants it is now teleperformance that deal with them.


----------



## Pannyann

suziechew said:


> hello Pannyann, just popped on to see how you doing ,looks like good news .At last you heard ,am so pleased for you x


Finally all sorted it's been a long process but worth it in the end. 

Have you sorted the wedding date now


----------



## Pannyann

Tmw said:


> Well after multiple phone calls, the package has been released. Putting aside the 6 weeks before it was picked up, if it had been sent out on time and had the right paperwork, we would have had it Friday on overnight delivery. Now its scheduled for A Tuesday deliverable a full five days after the decision email.


Hopefully tomorrow it will all be over its so difficult trying sort out delivery issues drive me wild last week


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Yes it's good to see movement. Tomorrow I should see him


Wonderful news! So glad to hear it.
I'll be in the UK myself next Tuesday


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Wonderful news! So glad to hear it.
> I'll be in the UK myself next Tuesday


That's great news the weathers good at the moment too have a safe flight


----------



## Leila's Jewels

*Visa Approved!*

To give hope to all people with a non-priority Spouse visa application, my passport and visa just arrived today! So excited! 

A reminder of my timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 20, 2014
Date biometrics taken: June 24, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 27, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 95% in 60 days, 100% in 120 days
Date "decision has been made" email sent: September 4, 2014
Date your visa was received: September 8, 2014

These last few days have been agony not know whether it was an approval or denial and tracking that package every leg of the journey, but I am soooo happy now!!!


----------



## Pannyann

:clap2:


Leila's Jewels said:


> To give hope to all people with a non-priority Spouse visa application, my passport and visa just arrived today! So excited!
> 
> A reminder of my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 20, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: June 24, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 27, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 95% in 60 days, 100% in 120 days
> Date "decision has been made" email sent: September 4, 2014
> Date your visa was received: September 8, 2014
> 
> These last few days have been agony not know whether it was an approval or denial and tracking that package every leg of the journey, but I am soooo happy now!!!



Congratulations


----------



## bluesky2015

Leila's Jewels said:


> To give hope to all people with a non-priority Spouse visa application, my passport and visa just arrived today! So excited!
> 
> A reminder of my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 20, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: June 24, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 27, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 95% in 60 days, 100% in 120 days
> Date "decision has been made" email sent: September 4, 2014
> Date your visa was received: September 8, 2014
> 
> These last few days have been agony not know whether it was an approval or denial and tracking that package every leg of the journey, but I am soooo happy now!!!


Congrats


----------



## Mmerya

Wahhhoooo! Got confirmation email!!!! Silly to be so excited.... But I know my precious box is there and in some sort of pile for processing!


----------



## Pallykin

Leila's Jewels said:


> To give hope to all people with a non-priority Spouse visa application, my passport and visa just arrived today! So excited!
> 
> A reminder of my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 20, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: June 24, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 27, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 95% in 60 days, 100% in 120 days
> Date "decision has been made" email sent: September 4, 2014
> Date your visa was received: September 8, 2014
> 
> These last few days have been agony not know whether it was an approval or denial and tracking that package every leg of the journey, but I am soooo happy now!!!


Your processing time seems shorter than the 16 weeks we had been seeing for non priority. It's encouraging.


----------



## symmetry

It got delivered! We got it!! 

No email confirming upgrade, no email saying 'a decision had been made', just a surprise package.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 8th June, 2014
Date biometrics taken: 11th June , 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th June, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 95% in 60 days, 100% in 120 days
Upgrade to priority: 15th August, 2014
Date "decision has been made" email sent: NEVER
Date your visa was received: 8th September, 2014

Visa was dated from 22nd August. 


Still pinching myself. Had a strange feeling it would be today, the first time through this whole process but didn't expect it to just turn up like it did.
Sheffield showing its poor communication skills yet again - but this time it was a nice surprise!


----------



## business_casual

salix said:


> What type of visa? Priority or non-priority? Where did you mail it? And it depends on your individual circumstances.................so hard to say for sure.
> 
> Priority settlement, with everything proper, seems to be taking about a month.


Hi, priority processing spouse settlement visa. We hired a solicitor and he provided the list of documents necessary. Fedexed from Atlanta to Sheffield Aug 14.

Biometrics: Aug 11
Fedex Delivered: Aug 14
Still waiting.


----------



## ashtarrose

Mmerya said:


> Wahhhoooo! Got confirmation email!!!! Silly to be so excited.... But I know my precious box is there and in some sort of pile for processing!


Thats great news, means I should hear back from them soon too. Did they verify your priority status in the same email?


----------



## Mmerya

ashtarrose said:


> Thats great news, means I should hear back from them soon too. Did they verify your priority status in the same email?


Yes! They did confirm priority!!! Shew! Feel so much better.... Now the ticker starts!  hope you hear soon, ashtarrose! Our packages are on the move!!!


----------



## Mmerya

jonholmes92 said:


> Words can't express the happiness I felt when I got this reply, over the moon is a good start!
> 
> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement - Fiancé Visa (Priority)
> Office Processing Visa: Sheffield (Decision made in Jersey)
> Online application submitted: 09 Aug 2014
> Biometrics Completed: 12 Aug 2014
> Documents sent: 12 Aug 14 (via FedEx)
> Documents received in Sheffield: 14 Aug 2014
> Documents received by Sheffield: 18 Aug 2014
> Visa Authorised E-mail from Jersey Immigration: 08 Sep 2014
> Decision made email: Waiting
> Visa Arrived: Waiting
> 
> Thank you so much to Nyclon, Joppa and all the forum members who helped and provided their own experiences! Who knows when my fiancee will hear from Sheffield but hopefully sometime this week!


I've never seen the decision made in jersey!? Nice turn around!!


----------



## mrpigs

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted (online): August 3rd 2014
Date biometrics taken: Thursday 07 August 2014 13:00 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 11 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: N/A
Date Sheffield received: August 13th 2014
Date "decision has been made" email sent: September 4, 2014
Date your visa was received: September 8, 2014

It was a yes, a shiny, shiny stamp!

I'm not in possession of the package, my mother in law wants to know what to forward to my wife - is there a BRP card in this case or is it just the passport stamp?


----------



## Pallykin

It's just the passport stamp in this case. Congratulations!

Your wife should bring all the originals with her in case the immigration officer wants to see anything on her arrival and visa activation. Depending on your circumstances, she may need some of these documents for the FLR(m) application in 33 months time.

When does your wife fly to the UK? Let us know about her experience at immigration. People seem to be having a fairly straightforward time. They will likely ask where you are... The best answer is in the terminal waiting for her!

Good luck with the next phase in your lives!


----------



## jonholmes92

Mmerya said:


> I've never seen the decision made in jersey!? Nice turn around!!


Yeahhh, our immigration laws are different to the UK requirements. We're still under pre-July 2012 rules (Which I am so thankful for!), I saw a similar person on this forum applying from the Isle of Man and they had the same sort of turn around.


----------



## Pelerin

To give hope to people who have been waited a long time for their decision

Country applying from : Poland
Type of visa applied for : EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted online : 19 April 2014
Date biometrics taken : 24 April 2014
Office location processing your visa: Visa Application Centre Warsaw
Projected timeline given: 100% within 60 days
Date decision has been made: Email sent on 5 September 2014
Date your visa was received: Today 09 September 

The processing time of my EEA Family Permit application has taken more than 4 months because I was removed from UK as a visa over-stayer in 2012.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## noveisi

*no tracking or emails?*

From: Canada
Type: fiance
Date of application:August 15th 
Date of biometrics: September 2nd
Going to:Sheffield 
No other information given. 

I know it hasn't been a long time at all, but I had a few questions and concerns. 

Neither my application number or delivery tracking number work. 
I haven't received any emails 
And my huge concern and I would love to hear if anyone else had this experience.
At the VSF office in Edmonton they didn't know what to do with a fiance visa, they gave me the wrong paper work then corrected it 20 minutes later. After my biometrics were done and everything packaged the lady chucked the parcel with all my documents on the floor behind her. 
My main scare is mismanagement, would be helpful if somone new a way I could look up any progress?


----------



## booloo

Just posting our timeline as I know seeing other people's really helped  

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1st August 2014
Date biometrics taken: 4th August 2014
Date documentation was received in Sheffield email: 8th August 2014
Date decision has been made email: September 4, 2014
Date your visa was received: September 8, 2014

18 working days and we've got the visa! I was convinced it would be a refusal as my last bank statement doesn't show my last pay deposit but he's flying out next week. We've been apart eight out of the last twelve months but right now we couldn't be happier! :canada:


----------



## Tmw

Ok , the package finally arrived 7 weeks after receipt in Sheffield on July 29 th.

And its a yes!!!!!

But what has made me angry, given that we only got an update and then a response after complaining to our MP was that it was issued on August 12 th. So we waited an extra 4 weeks after it was issued? And all that stress. 
Delighted its here and he will fly tomorrow night but cant believe they just left it sitting there all this time. 

Good luck to all those waiting.


----------



## Pirenha

Wanted to update my timeline. Got my confirmation email! Looks like the log jam has cleared at Sheffield.

Spousal(wife) visa with priority
Application submitted online: aug 25
Biometrics: aug 26
Application delivery confirmation from FedEx: aug 28
Email confirmation from Sheffield: sept 9


----------



## primechat

*My visa is on its way!!!*



primechat said:


> Thank you Pannyann, I am looking forward to that shiny visa in my passport very soon.



At last the Abuja VAC tracking tool has changed to 'Processed application delivered to UPS'. I can now expect to receive my visa by Thursday or Friday this week. I am happy and thank everyone on this forum who have impacted positively on me in the months of waiting. I will update you guys again when I kiss my visa in a few days time.


----------



## hightensionwire

noveisi said:


> From: Canada
> Type: fiance
> Date of application:August 15th
> Date of biometrics: September 2nd
> Going to:Sheffield
> No other information given.
> 
> I know it hasn't been a long time at all, but I had a few questions and concerns.
> 
> Neither my application number or delivery tracking number work.
> I haven't received any emails
> And my huge concern and I would love to hear if anyone else had this experience.
> At the VSF office in Edmonton they didn't know what to do with a fiance visa, they gave me the wrong paper work then corrected it 20 minutes later. After my biometrics were done and everything packaged the lady chucked the parcel with all my documents on the floor behind her.
> My main scare is mismanagement, would be helpful if somone new a way I could look up any progress?


My tracking number didn't work for about two days, and you can't look it up by just searching the tracking number, it seems. Or at least, I couldn't. 
I logged into UPS and it was there under shipments, or something like that. I guess it depends on which service you used to transport it, as well.


----------



## noveisi

hightensionwire said:


> My tracking number didn't work for about two days, and you can't look it up by just searching the tracking number, it seems. Or at least, I couldn't.
> I logged into UPS and it was there under shipments, or something like that. I guess it depends on which service you used to transport it, as well.


Thanks! Its been delivered with dhl, ive looked through shipping web site but failed to find anything. Hopefully in the next couple days!


----------



## Pallykin

primechat said:


> At last the Abuja VAC tracking tool has changed to 'Processed application delivered to UPS'. I can now expect to receive my visa by Thursday or Friday this week. I am happy and thank everyone on this forum who have impacted positively on me in the months of waiting. I will update you guys again when I kiss my visa in a few days time.


Hi Primechat, are you the last Nigerian applicant still waiting, out of the active group chatting on this thread?

Fingers (thumbs?) crossed that your visa is in your hands by the end of the week.


----------



## primechat

pallykin said:


> hi primechat, are you the last nigerian applicant still waiting, out of the active group chatting on this thread?
> 
> Fingers (thumbs?) crossed that your visa is in your hands by the end of the week.


i am not sure if i am the last of the nigerian applicants on this thread to receive the visa. Decision was made on my application since the 19 august, and i am yet to have my visa in my hand. Really sounds incredible. WELL I TRUST I WILL NOW GET IT BEFORE THE END OF THE WEEK.


----------



## Pallykin

primechat said:


> i am not sure if i am the last of the nigerian applicants on this thread to receive the visa. Decision was made on my application since the 19 august, and i am yet to have my visa in my hand. Really sounds incredible. WELL I TRUST I WILL NOW GET IT BEFORE THE END OF THE WEEK.


Someone else posted about their visa effective date and the date they received their passport back were nearly a month apart. And I believe that was a US applicant.


----------



## Tmw

Pallykin said:


> Someone else posted about their visa effective date and the date they received their passport back were nearly a month apart. And I believe that was a US applicant.


Yes that was ours.


----------



## saraheileen

Hi, is anyone applying from Senegal? Ive had a look through for times etc but cant seem to find anyone .. my husband and I applied 4 weeks ago.. its good to read storys of people who know.. the waiting is so hard!! Thanks


----------



## Lemurian11

*Is this a record? Nigerian Settlement Visa - 51 days!*

Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 21st June 2014
Date biometrics taken: 27th June 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10th July 2014
Acknowledgement email: None
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 days - 81% / 90 days - 98% / 120 days - 100%
Decision made email: None
Date your visa was received: 9th September 2014

51 working days. 10 weeks. Has anyone else applying from Nigeria had a quicker processing time then this, because I was expecting to be waiting another 10 weeks from what I've been reading on here. :eek2: hwell: :shocked:


----------



## primechat

Lemurian11 said:


> Country applying from: Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 21st June 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 27th June 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10th July 2014
> Acknowledgement email: None
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 60 days - 81% / 90 days - 98% / 120 days - 100%
> Decision made email: None
> Date your visa was received: 9th September 2014
> 
> 51 working days. 10 weeks. Has anyone else applying from Nigeria had a quicker processing time then this, because I was expecting to be waiting another 10 weeks from what I've been reading on here. :eek2: hwell: :shocked:



I think you are quite lucky. They may have cleared whatever backlog they have in Sheffield before your application arrived Sheffield. I am happy for you. Enjoy your new visa status.


----------



## BritishWife

I like this thread!
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 2014
Date biometrics taken: February 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 3-6 months
Actual timeline: 5 months
Date your visa was received: August 2014


----------



## Pannyann

Tmw said:


> Ok , the package finally arrived 7 weeks after receipt in Sheffield on July 29 th.
> 
> And its a yes!!!!!
> 
> But what has made me angry, given that we only got an update and then a response after complaining to our MP was that it was issued on August 12 th. So we waited an extra 4 weeks after it was issued? And all that stress.
> Delighted its here and he will fly tomorrow night but cant believe they just left it sitting there all this time.
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting.


Congrats am so happy for you


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> At last the Abuja VAC tracking tool has changed to 'Processed application delivered to UPS'. I can now expect to receive my visa by Thursday or Friday this week. I am happy and thank everyone on this forum who have impacted positively on me in the months of waiting. I will update you guys again when I kiss my visa in a few days time.


Great news am so happy for you


----------



## Pannyann

:humble:


Lemurian11 said:


> Country applying from: Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 21st June 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 27th June 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10th July 2014
> Acknowledgement email: None
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 60 days - 81% / 90 days - 98% / 120 days - 100%
> Decision made email: None
> Date your visa was received: 9th September 2014
> 
> 51 working days. 10 weeks. Has anyone else applying from Nigeria had a quicker processing time then this, because I was expecting to be waiting another 10 weeks from what I've been reading on here. :eek2: hwell: :shocked:


Your lucky that's fast compared to my 6 months


----------



## Pannyann

Husband arrived yesterday. This visa was the most difficult thing I've ever done. Even at Heathrow husband was asked a multitude if questions before his visa was stamped in. I am so glad this is all done for the next couple of years. 

Good luck to all of you waiting I hope you all hear soon and are joining your famillies in UK soon.


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Husband arrived yesterday. This visa was the most difficult thing I've ever done. Even at Heathrow husband was asked a multitude if questions before his visa was stamped in. I am so glad this is all done for the next couple of years. Good luck to all of you waiting I hope you all hear soon and are joining your famillies in UK soon.


As long as he is finally with u... Goodluck with ur Op.


----------



## hightensionwire

The incompetence of the workers at Sheffield never ceases to amaze me.
I had emailed them before I got my "decision has been made" email four weeks ago, and they just now responded to my email, telling me once again that a decision had been made and regurgitating my UPS tracking number. 
Shows how little communication there is within that office, and how difficult it is to get a response out of those people. I've had my visa for three weeks already! 
This would have been even more ridiculous had it come this time next week, because I'd already be in the UK by then!


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> Husband arrived yesterday. This visa was the most difficult thing I've ever done. Even at Heathrow husband was asked a multitude if questions before his visa was stamped in. I am so glad this is all done for the next couple of years.
> 
> Good luck to all of you waiting I hope you all hear soon and are joining your famillies in UK soon.


I'm flying in on Monday, should I prepare myself to be quizzed heavily on arrival?
Did it take him a while to be let through?


----------



## ashtarrose

I recieved an email today telling me my application is being processed as priority. I never did get a recieved email.


----------



## Pallykin

hightensionwire said:


> I'm flying in on Monday, should I prepare myself to be quizzed heavily on arrival?
> Did it take him a while to be let through?


Most people have been reporting on this forum that they are asked where their significant other is, assuming they are not travelling together. Beyond that, it has mostly been easy, much easier than coming in as a tourist with a longish visit planned.


----------



## bluesky2015

ashtarrose said:


> I recieved an email today telling me my application is being processed as priority. I never did get a recieved email.


Congrats. Please keep us updated..and I am happy that they processed your application sooner...


----------



## LoriAnn

Pallykin said:


> Most people have been reporting on this forum that they are asked where their significant other is, assuming they are not travelling together. Beyond that, it has mostly been easy, much easier than coming in as a tourist with a longish visit planned.


Probably a totally ignorant question but when you do come through customs for the first time on your spouse visa do you go through the UK citizen/EU line or the non EU line?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

If your spouse is travelling with you, you can go through the UK line with them. If you are traveling alone, you have to go through the non-EU line.


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> I'm flying in on Monday, should I prepare myself to be quizzed heavily on arrival?
> Did it take him a while to be let through?


I don't think so he's a nigerian with dreadlocks so it was never going to bè easy! Once they checked and verified everything he was through within about 45 minutes


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> As long as he is finally with u... Goodluck with ur Op.


Thanks oby


----------



## creepingdeathmusic

booloo said:


> Just posting our timeline as I know seeing other people's really helped
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 1st August 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 4th August 2014
> Date documentation was received in Sheffield email: 8th August 2014
> Date decision has been made email: September 4, 2014
> Date your visa was received: September 8, 2014
> 
> 18 working days and we've got the visa! I was convinced it would be a refusal as my last bank statement doesn't show my last pay deposit but he's flying out next week. We've been apart eight out of the last twelve months but right now we couldn't be happier! :canada:


You should be ok. Looks like your timeline is about a week ahead of mine. Crossing my fingers that I have a similar processing time. I have a flight booked for Sept 27


----------



## hightensionwire

creepingdeathmusic said:


> You should be ok. Looks like your timeline is about a week ahead of mine. Crossing my fingers that I have a similar processing time. I have a flight booked for Sept 27


You should be fine, so long as your application isn't complicated. Sheffield seems to be moving at a somewhat reasonable pace right now, and your application is priority. 
Is it fairly straight forward?


----------



## hightensionwire

Pannyann said:


> I don't think so he's a nigerian with dreadlocks so it was never going to bè easy! Once they checked and verified everything he was through within about 45 minutes


45 minutes doesn't sound too terrible, at least they didn't hold him up in there for hours!
I'm glad he's finally made it to you, safe and sound, best wishes on your upcoming operation :]


----------



## MimiannA

Congrats @pannyann been reading your thread you story made me cry... . Really happy for you now and others, that you didn't give up at last minute.... May God continue to bless your home, and good luck on your op. Safe recovery in Jesus name

My husbands application just reach the 12week mark yesterday hoping we don't have to wait for too long....


----------



## MimiannA

*Lucky you*



Lemurian11 said:


> Country applying from: Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 21st June 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 27th June 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10th July 2014
> Acknowledgement email: None
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 60 days - 81% / 90 days - 98% / 120 days - 100%
> Decision made email: None
> Date your visa was received: 9th September 2014
> 
> 51 working days. 10 weeks. Has anyone else applying from Nigeria had a quicker processing time then this, because I was expecting to be waiting another 10 weeks from what I've been reading on here. :eek2: hwell: :shocked:




We applied on the 17th of June.... No reply as of yet.... I need to tap into your luck


----------



## LoriAnn

Thank you Canadian Girl! My husband will be there waiting for me and I would have just assumed to go through the UK line, so thank you


----------



## abci

I picked up my passport today, with visa issued.
This forum was very helpful.
I'm thankful to the moderators here and everyone here.


----------



## creepingdeathmusic

hightensionwire said:


> You should be fine, so long as your application isn't complicated. Sheffield seems to be moving at a somewhat reasonable pace right now, and your application is priority.
> Is it fairly straight forward?


I think it is fairly straight forward. My partner is a british citizen through ancestry. We live in the Canadian Arctic and have been together cohabitually for 5 years in 2 different locations. We have a signed lease for the place in Oxford. He will be doing contract work for his current employer here. I included my pay stubs (2900 pound a month) and bank statements but did not include his. We have substantial savings but I only included my own (about 59,000 pounds). Am I correct that it is 62,500 that is requried for savings?


----------



## Pallykin

LoriAnn said:


> Thank you Canadian Girl! My husband will be there waiting for me and I would have just assumed to go through the UK line, so thank you


I'd suggest asking the person in immigration who's monitoring "traffic" as they might just let you go in the shorter queue, which could be either one.


----------



## nyclon

Pallykin said:


> I'd suggest asking the person in immigration who's monitoring "traffic" as they might just let you go in the shorter queue, which could be either one.


If you are travelling with your spouse it's best to ask the attendant in the immigration hall which line to go through. If you are travelling by yourself as LoriAnn is you go through the non-EU line.


----------



## primechat

Hi All, I have just pick my passport with visa inside from UPS office Owerri. I thank God and everyone on this thread for your support in the days and months of waiting.


----------



## meddyna

primechat said:


> Hi All, I have just pick my passport with visa inside from UPS office Owerri. I thank God and everyone on this thread for your support in the days and months of waiting.


Congrats Primechat


----------



## Tmw

My husband arrived safely today. The immigration process was smooth. He opened his passport at the visa page, the officer congratulated him, took fingerprints, asked a few friendly questions about where we would live ( what area, nothing challenging) and then wished him well in his new life. 

Thank you to all here for the help and advice. Will be back here in 30 months for the next phase!


----------



## hightensionwire

creepingdeathmusic said:


> I think it is fairly straight forward. My partner is a british citizen through ancestry. We live in the Canadian Arctic and have been together cohabitually for 5 years in 2 different locations. We have a signed lease for the place in Oxford. He will be doing contract work for his current employer here. I included my pay stubs (2900 pound a month) and bank statements but did not include his. We have substantial savings but I only included my own (about 59,000 pounds). Am I correct that it is 62,500 that is requried for savings?


They want his bank statements, not yours, because he's the sponsor. 
62,500 is the base for the savings route, if that's the way you choose to go. There's a formula for determining how much you need in savings if you choose to meet the financial requirements that way. I'm not sure what it is, one of the mods will be able to tell you.


----------



## Tmw

I just had a thought. I remember reading something about how soon the visa holder had to enter the country after the visa issue date. 

My husbands visa was dated August 12 th, but received only on Sept 9th and he entered the UK today on Sept 11 th. That doesn't cause any issues for the next visa does it?


----------



## Pannyann

primechat said:


> Hi All, I have just pick my passport with visa inside from UPS office Owerri. I thank God and everyone on this thread for your support in the days and months of waiting.


Great news congrats am so so happy for you


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> 45 minutes doesn't sound too terrible, at least they didn't hold him up in there for hours!
> I'm glad he's finally made it to you, safe and sound, best wishes on your upcoming operation :]


Thank you so much have a safe flight x


----------



## Pannyann

MimiannA said:


> Congrats @pannyann been reading your thread you story made me cry... . Really happy for you now and others, that you didn't give up at last minute.... May God continue to bless your home, and good luck on your op. Safe recovery in Jesus name
> 
> My husbands application just reach the 12week mark yesterday hoping we don't have to wait for too long....


Thank you so much stay strong they seem to be speeding up a bit so hopefully it won't be much longer.


----------



## Pallykin

hightensionwire said:


> They want his bank statements, not yours, because he's the sponsor.
> 62,500 is the base for the savings route, if that's the way you choose to go. There's a formula for determining how much you need in savings if you choose to meet the financial requirements that way. I'm not sure what it is, one of the mods will be able to tell you.


Savings can be in the name of the sponsor, the applicant, or both. That's the only exception to the rule that the sponsor has to provide all the financial support.


----------



## Hertsfem

Tmw said:


> I just had a thought. I remember reading something about how soon the visa holder had to enter the country after the visa issue date.
> 
> My husbands visa was dated August 12 th, but received only on Sept 9th and he entered the UK today on Sept 11 th. That doesn't cause any issues for the next visa does it?


No, that's no problem..


----------



## Pallykin

Tmw said:


> I just had a thought. I remember reading something about how soon the visa holder had to enter the country after the visa issue date.
> 
> My husbands visa was dated August 12 th, but received only on Sept 9th and he entered the UK today on Sept 11 th. That doesn't cause any issues for the next visa does it?


The first visa that a spouse gets is valid for 33 months, allowing an extra 3 months for making the international move. He used only one month of that extra 3, so he's fine.

What matters is having 30 months validity left on it upon activation at arrival. So the earliest you'll be going round two of the visa thing (FLR(M) is in 2.5 years, within 28 days of 30 months, so late February, early March 2017. What's the expiration date on his visa, May 11th 2017?


----------



## Tmw

Pallykin said:


> The first visa that a spouse gets is valid for 33 months, allowing an extra 3 months for making the international move. He used only one month of that extra 3, so he's fine.
> 
> What matters is having 30 months validity left on it upon activation at arrival. So the earliest you'll be going round two of the visa thing (FLR(M) is in 2.5 years, within 28 days of 30 months, so late February, early March 2017. What's the expiration date on his visa, May 11th 2017?


May 12 2017. 
Thanks I just had a horrrible thought! So glad for the advice again!


----------



## LoriAnn

Tmw said:


> My husband arrived safely today. The immigration process was smooth. He opened his passport at the visa page, the officer congratulated him, took fingerprints, asked a few friendly questions about where we would live ( what area, nothing challenging) and then wished him well in his new life.
> 
> Thank you to all here for the help and advice. Will be back here in 30 months for the next phase!


That is so wonderful to hear  Best of luck to you both! I am so excited to hopefully be feeling the same excitement soon that you must obviously be feeling right now!


----------



## Brighteye

*newcomer*

Hello to everybody!

My story has begun

type of the visa - spouse/settlement 
On-line application - 14.08.2014
Biometrics and documents submission - 20.08.2014
Place of submission - Istanbul, Turkey
Status of application - Bundled:-(, has not been transferred to UKVI as yet

So glad to read happy ended stories from others, wish one day I will also jump and shout

One question to Moderators, Is it normal that my documents are still Bundled after 16 working days?

Thank you!


----------



## jdev

Brighteye said:


> Hello to everybody!
> 
> My story has begun
> 
> type of the visa - spouse/settlement
> On-line application - 14.08.2014
> Biometrics and documents submission - 20.08.2014
> Place of submission - Istanbul, Turkey
> Status of application - Bundled:-(, has not been transferred to UKVI as yet
> 
> So glad to read happy ended stories from others, wish one day I will also jump and shout
> 
> One question to Moderators, Is it normal that my documents are still Bundled after 16 working days?
> 
> Thank you!


How do you know the status is still "bundled" ?

If you also applied via Teleperformance, that status tracking systems means absolute nothing. They 1st used a 11 step tracking system, mine went to step 5 and stood there for 5 weeks. Then all went red again, they changed the 11 steps to 8 steps. All mine are still red after 6 weeks. Do not go on that system, it does not work.

Read all about them here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/499714-teleperformance-tracking-nightmare.html


----------



## Brighteye

jdev said:


> How do you know the status is still "bundled" ?
> 
> If you also applied via Teleperformance, that status tracking systems means absolute nothing. They 1st used a 11 step tracking system, mine went to step 5 and stood there for 5 weeks. Then all went red again, they changed the 11 steps to 8 steps. All mine are still red after 6 weeks. Do not go on that system, it does not work.
> 
> Read all about them here:
> 
> Thank you very much!
> I also experience this problem since I've submitted my papers. I sent a complaint to UKVI and got their pro-forma reply about processing time.
> Again thank you!


----------



## christopherpdavey

Here was ours from end of last year (with expedite service through Worldbridge):

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa to UK
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, Dec 7th
Date biometrics taken: Dec 12th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sheffield 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None 
Date your visa was received: 20th Dec


----------



## FionaGL

Tmw said:


> My husband arrived safely today. The immigration process was smooth. He opened his passport at the visa page, the officer congratulated him, took fingerprints, asked a few friendly questions about where we would live ( what area, nothing challenging) and then wished him well in his new life.
> 
> Thank you to all here for the help and advice. Will be back here in 30 months for the next phase!


Hi TMW,

What do you mean by "Query raised to MP/ MP contacted UkVI: Sept 3, 2014"? 


Best regards,
Fiona


----------



## Freetofly

Pannyann said:


> Husband arrived yesterday. This visa was the most difficult thing I've ever done. Even at Heathrow husband was asked a multitude if questions before his visa was stamped in. I am so glad this is all done for the next couple of years.
> 
> Good luck to all of you waiting I hope you all hear soon and are joining your famillies in UK soon.


I came back to the forum to see if you had finally received your husbands visa, so happy for you!! 

I will now start the process all over again, but as a spouse.


----------



## noveisi

Hi, I posted here a few days ago and I'm just updating from what I have found out and wondering if anyone has advice for me. I've found it really helpful reading how your experiences have been so far. 

Country: Canada 
Date of online application: August 13
Date of biometrica: September 2nd 
Date sent from Edmonton VSF: maybe September 4th
Date arrived in sheffiel : maybe September 8th

None of my tracking information has worked till now so I made inquiries, 
First I emailed asking why my tracking wasn't working and had no response 
After that I called the very expensive help line and they said they have no record of my application getting to Sheffield but that they'd inquire. 
Then I called DHL to see of they could tell me why the tracking number I have isn't working. They have never had my tracking number in the system. 
The lady I was on the phone with did tell me that there was a parcel with a different tracking number sent from the VSF office in Edmonton on the 4th of September arriving at the visa office in Sheffield on the 8th of September but no way of knowing if it was mine or not. 

Any one know of any other ways I can try to find my application at this point?


----------



## Colonel

*Fiancee visa - 3 months and still waiting*

Dear All,

My fiancee and I used this forum to help us prepare for our fiancee visa application and we would like to thank you all for your contributions so far. 

We applied for our fiancee visa at the VAF processing centre in Bogota on the 11th of June and we are yet to hear back from UKVI. Here is the timeline of our application:

Country applying from: Colombia
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee Visa (Non Priority)
Date application submitted (In Person): June 11
Date Biometrics taken: June 11
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (via Fed Ex): June 18
Email confirmation from Sheffield: Pending
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield (We think)

To date, we have not received any communication from UKVI on the status of our application and as a result we have had to move forward our wedding date.

We have been very patient but the pressures are starting to take toll. This is now starting to affect her job as she has been unable to travel for work engagements because she doesn't have her passport.

Can any of you kindly advise us on what to do? 

- Do we contact UKVI to chase for updates? Does anyone have an escalation email address or contact telephone number?

- I have read on here that it is possible to upgrade to a priority service. Could anyone please advise on how we go about doing this?

We welcome any suggestions and thank you all in advance for your responses!


----------



## ashtarrose

noveisi said:


> Hi, I posted here a few days ago and I'm just updating from what I have found out and wondering if anyone has advice for me. I've found it really helpful reading how your experiences have been so far.
> 
> Country: Canada
> Date of online application: August 13
> Date of biometrica: September 2nd
> Date sent from Edmonton VSF: maybe September 4th
> Date arrived in sheffiel : maybe September 8th
> 
> None of my tracking information has worked till now so I made inquiries,
> First I emailed asking why my tracking wasn't working and had no response
> After that I called the very expensive help line and they said they have no record of my application getting to Sheffield but that they'd inquire.
> Then I called DHL to see of they could tell me why the tracking number I have isn't working. They have never had my tracking number in the system.
> The lady I was on the phone with did tell me that there was a parcel with a different tracking number sent from the VSF office in Edmonton on the 4th of September arriving at the visa office in Sheffield on the 8th of September but no way of knowing if it was mine or not.
> 
> Any one know of any other ways I can try to find my application at this point?



I would wait a week from the day you think it arrived in Sheffield, then inquire for a status update with the sheffield email address and the official Q&A Form explaining the situation. It generally takes Sheffield, from what I've witnessed, 7 - 8 days before they unpack any packages.


----------



## noveisi

Thank you! I will  just worrying too much I suppose!


----------



## Wife of karim

Ok, here goes, this is my timeline. 

Spouse settlement visa
From Egypt
Online application done 23/07/2014
Biometrics done 11/08/2014
Ukvi recieved documents 12/08/2014
Decision made email 14/09/2014
Passport ready for collection. 

My husband lives 8 hours away from the collection place so this is going to kill me. 

It's only been 24 days for a decision BUT this is the second try as we were refused the first time due to my husbands English language test results. 

Don't know if it's a good thing or not. Sooooo scared and excited at the same time.


----------



## Mils

Applied from: United States
Type of visa: Fiancée (Priority)
Application submitted (online): 31 Aug
Biometrics taken: 8 Sept
Application received in Sheffield: 10 Sept (FedEx tracking)
Email confirmation from Sheffield: 14 Sept

Currently bemused by the Sunday email confirmation, as I wouldn't think anyone would be processing on a Sunday. My fiancée thinks they might be having glitches in their email system similar to the one's she's been having at work where emails are caught in limbo for a few days before reaching their recipient. 

Also have no clue what the reference number in the subject of the email is, as it matches nothing.


----------



## Wife of karim

Wife of karim said:


> Ok, here goes, this is my timeline. Spouse settlement visa From Egypt Online application done 23/07/2014 Biometrics done 11/08/2014 Ukvi recieved documents 12/08/2014 Decision made email 14/09/2014 Passport ready for collection. My husband lives 8 hours away from the collection place so this is going to kill me. It's only been 24 days for a decision BUT this is the second try as we were refused the first time due to my husbands English language test results. Don't know if it's a good thing or not. Sooooo scared and excited at the same time.


My husband picked his visa up this morning, so relieved! Although it only took 24 days it felt like a life time. 
Thank you to everyone on here who shares such valuable knowledge and experience.


----------



## green121

applied for settlement visa from Cairo Egypt on 13-07-2014
received this email today from their inquiry service:
Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigrations international
enquiry services.

As per the information we can retrieve from the system, a decision has been
made regarding the application and you soon shall be contacted by the VAC
about the outcome.

We, at the UKVI, inform and decide upon visas and immigrations issues,
processes and applications. All the other ancillary services fall outside
our scope.

After the decision was made we will not be able to track the physical
location of the documentation.

We strongly advise you not to confirm your travel arrangements until you
have received your passport and visa back from the processing centre. We
are unable to guarantee processing times. If you do book your travel, you
do so at your own risk.

We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or
should you contact us again, please refer to our website at
https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/

Best regards,
Frederico Lopes
UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service


----------



## green121

Wife of karim said:


> Ok, here goes, this is my timeline.
> 
> Spouse settlement visa
> From Egypt
> Online application done 23/07/2014
> Biometrics done 11/08/2014
> Ukvi recieved documents 12/08/2014
> Decision made email 14/09/2014
> Passport ready for collection.
> 
> My husband lives 8 hours away from the collection place so this is going to kill me.
> 
> It's only been 24 days for a decision BUT this is the second try as we were refused the first time due to my husbands English language test results.
> 
> Don't know if it's a good thing or not. Sooooo scared and excited at the same time.


CONGRATSSSS, I applied on 13/7/2014 and just got the decision has been made email today...is it a good or bad sign???


----------



## bluesky2015

Wife of karim said:


> My husband picked his visa up this morning, so relieved! Although it only took 24 days it felt like a life time.
> Thank you to everyone on here who shares such valuable knowledge and experience.


Congrats, very happy for you


----------



## business_casual

business_casual said:


> Hi, priority processing spouse settlement visa. We hired a solicitor and he provided the list of documents necessary. Fedexed from Atlanta to Sheffield Aug 14.
> 
> Biometrics: Aug 11
> Fedex Delivered: Aug 14
> Still waiting.


Update: 

Visa approved September 9th
Email sent: September 11th
FedEx arrived: September 15


----------



## Pannyann

Popping by to see what's been going on. Congrats to those who have achieved their visas and good luck to all of you waiting.


----------



## Pannyann

Freetofly said:


> I came back to the forum to see if you had finally received your husbands visa, so happy for you!!
> 
> I will now start the process all over again, but as a spouse.


Thank you finally succeeded and got my husband here in time for my operation last week. Am recovering well and happy he's here. 

Congrats on your marriage and goodluck with the spouse visa it's much quicker from inside the UK

Thanks again


----------



## Pannyann

:rofl:


noveisi said:


> Hi, I posted here a few days ago and I'm just updating from what I have found out and wondering if anyone has advice for me. I've found it really helpful reading how your experiences have been so far.
> 
> Country: Canada
> Date of online application: August 13
> Date of biometrica: September 2nd
> Date sent from Edmonton VSF: maybe September 4th
> Date arrived in sheffiel : maybe September 8th
> 
> None of my tracking information has worked till now so I made inquiries,
> First I emailed asking why my tracking wasn't working and had no response
> After that I called the very expensive help line and they said they have no record of my application getting to Sheffield but that they'd inquire.
> Then I called DHL to see of they could tell me why the tracking number I have isn't working. They have never had my tracking number in the system.
> The lady I was on the phone with did tell me that there was a parcel with a different tracking number sent from the VSF office in Edmonton on the 4th of September arriving at the visa office in Sheffield on the 8th of September but no way of knowing if it was mine or not.
> 
> Any one know of any other ways I can try to find my application at this point?


Just email Sheffield direct. 

The expensive helpline told my husband on Friday by email his documents were ready for collection. He picked them up a week ago and has been in the UK 8 days they are not very accurate. 

Goodluck hope you hear soon


----------



## Pannyann

Wife of karim said:


> My husband picked his visa up this morning, so relieved! Although it only took 24 days it felt like a life time.
> Thank you to everyone on here who shares such valuable knowledge and experience.


Congratulations that's great news


----------



## green121

Pannyann said:


> Thank you finally succeeded and got my husband here in time for my operation last week. Am recovering well and happy he's here.
> 
> Congrats on your marriage and goodluck with the spouse visa it's much quicker from inside the UK
> 
> Thanks again


great news that your husband finally here ,congrats...I received reply from the enquiry service saying decision was made....I applied 13/7/2014 from Egypt...I read here someone applied 11/8/2014 from Egypt and yesterday he got his visa...does it mean my application takes longer than others ? is it bad sign?


----------



## Hertsfem

The August processing times are out...


https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times


----------



## bluesky2015

Hertsfem said:


> The August processing times are out...
> 
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times


The settlement visa from US is not listed there


----------



## Hertsfem

waiting.stars said:


> The settlement visa from US is not listed there


You have to select New York or one other it seems...


----------



## bluesky2015

Hertsfem said:


> You have to select New York or one other it seems...


I did, but the NY list does not have settlement visa option. Only student visa, tourist and business visas are listed.


----------



## Hertsfem

waiting.stars said:


> I did, but the NY list does not have settlement visa option. Only student visa, tourist and business visas are listed.


Oh, how strange! Is there no other? perhaps select sheffield to get an idea?


----------



## bluesky2015

Hertsfem said:


> Oh, how strange! Is there no other? perhaps select sheffield to get an idea?


I tried every option, but nothing about settlement. I think Sheffield has stopped posting the processing time for the US settlement application. But thank you for posting the link


----------



## meganf0412

waiting.stars said:


> I tried every option, but nothing about settlement. I think Sheffield has stopped posting the processing time for the US settlement application. But thank you for posting the link


That happened to me too. They have indeed taken the processing time down for US Settlement Visas... I just hope it's an IT issue and not an issue of longer wait times!


----------



## Rices

broadstone said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 25 July
> Date biometrics taken: 30 July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 2 August
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email:waiting
> Date your visa was received: ...waiting
> 
> First of all congrats to those getting their visa. In my never ending attempt to somehow rationalize the way this system works. I am beginning to see those applications submitted after me beginning to receive their decisions. I am also priority and know every application is unique, my documentation is correct since the income requirement was the only reason for my first refusal. We now easily surpass the requirement. I have also seen non priority people upgrade after my submitted date and get a decision. So frustrating! I will again miss my Anniversary, my 2 daughters first day of school and just missed my youngest daughters surgery last week. A decision Tomorrow would sure be nice!


I have already submitted my application but I am afraid that we won't meet the financial requirements. Would you mind telling me what was required to re-apply once you met the requirements after the denial? Thank you!!


----------



## Pannyann

green121 said:


> great news that your husband finally here ,congrats...I received reply from the enquiry service saying decision was made....I applied 13/7/2014 from Egypt...I read here someone applied 11/8/2014 from Egypt and yesterday he got his visa...does it mean my application takes longer than others ? is it bad sign?


Not at all people who applied after me heard before me but we got the visa each application is different so there is not telling how fast or slow the decision gets made, 

Hope you hear good news soon


----------



## ncs

My wife who holds US green card applied for Settlement visa and here is the timeline: 
She was refused Visitor visa twice prior to us applying for Settlement Visa.
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online [Paid Immigration Solicitor to do it]
Date biometrics taken: 10/06/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/06/2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 95% within 12 wk 100% within 24 wk
Date your visa was received: (not yet)
Decision made: sometime before 15/09/2014 (Solicitor didn't know). Not yet sure if visa issued or not. Solicitor wasn't sure where the documents (including all originals) were sent back by Home Office either!!!


----------



## MimiannA

Hi guyz.... Got my documents back today, and an email response from Sheffield that a decision has been made.
They asked me for more information so they could find out what's going on in regards to getting back the passport 

I'm so scared!

Does anyone know how long the wait to receive the passport is? 

I was expecting a letter that's says what decision was made in my return document but I got none....any idea ?
Is this a good sign or bad?
I'm getting really anxious and paranoid!!&#55357;&#56880;&#55357;&#56880;

Hopping and praying for good news


----------



## MimiannA

@pannyann glad to hear your operation went well, God's on your side for fast recovery! ..... So all the action can start!...loool

Don't mine me being cheeky!


----------



## creepingdeathmusic

I received a shiny new unmarried partner settlement visa in the mail today! I fly out Sept 27. Thanks so much everyone on this forum for all the helpful advise, it was very much appreciated. Honestly I'm not sure how they approved it. I used a combination of savings and my partners income and I don't believe I actually "proved" that we met the financial requirement. But the end result is what is important.

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried partner/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 27 July
Date biometrics taken: 12 Aug
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received 14 Aug
E-mail request for additional information - Appendix 2: 14 Aug 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given
Decision has been made email: 11 Aug
Date your visa was received: 15 Aug


----------



## Wife of karim

green121 said:


> great news that your husband finally here ,congrats...I received reply from the enquiry service saying decision was made....I applied 13/7/2014 from Egypt...I read here someone applied 11/8/2014 from Egypt and yesterday he got his visa...does it mean my application takes longer than others ? is it bad sign?


I think it was so quick for us because we got refused the 1st time which I might add took exactly 12 weeks. This time only took 5 weeks because all the background checks have already been done, they only needed to check his English test results and my up to date financial stuff.


----------



## Ob111

For people whose visa is processed at Sheffield, Jamaica and other Caribbean countries will be processed at sheffield now. 


https://www.gov.uk/government/world...ssing-at-the-british-high-commission-kingston


----------



## ashtarrose

UKVI emails are a bit odd on my side too. 

Recieved package via FedEx: Sept 1st
Confirms Priority Upgrade: Sept 6th
Mails me to tell me it's recieved and being prepared: Sept 16th


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Ob111 said:


> For people whose visa is processed at Sheffield, Jamaica and other Caribbean countries will be processed at sheffield now. https://www.gov.uk/government/world-location-news/changes-to-visa-processing-at-the-british-high-commission-kingston


Wow! I am so glad we did ours when we did!


----------



## EnglishTulips

I have been lurking on here since the first week of August when I submitted my fiancé VISA.....
I haven't been able to sleep well since *___*.
So, I decided to give in & post.

A little about me: 
I was sent back once...at UK Heathrow airport arrival for not having a return ticket, supporting docs...(I was 22yrs old, trying to be romantic & surprise my love) = I was not believed genuine, then detained like a terrorist, then back to L.A...(traumatizing indeed)
Then I was Shockingly refused a visitor VISA that following month = again! not believed & being a shaken up 22...my application was crap/unorganized.

Since then, been granted many visitors VISA, even one year a one year study!
& finally. Wedding bells ringing 
I haven't been in the UK for two years.
Spent a 1 1/2 away from my partner, he visited me here in L.A. for a couple months, now it's been 6 months without any visits.

Yes. Now = applied for fiancé VISA.......waiting....waiting.....watching the whole netflix catalog.....waiting...........sleeping.........awake vampire hours........refreshing mailbox........waiting........waiting..........crying..........mail....nothing.....Mail empty..........mail cobwebs.........

Life without your love feels like nothing.

So yes,
Since then:
My partner emailed his MP = no reply.
we contacted our (£6,500) craps worth of a solicitor = says they can't get thru to a IO via telephone....GAHHH, should have used that money on paying priority instead : [

I just emailed the UKVI.....in hopes that they will give me the status as I am trying not to pull my hair out = now I'm just waiting for that automatic robot reply.....

It's 2014 & I feel as we are living in the dark ages; getting a positive reply = quickly = seems to be wonderful witchcraft or a miracle!

I wish everyone good luck & hope we get that "GOLDEN TICKET"...email or parcel with our shiny freshly stamped VISA saying yes, you are worthy Obi-Wan Kenobi...

__________________
Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé 
Date application started (online): JULY 7
Date application submitted (online): JULY 19
Date biometrics taken: JULY 24
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (via Fed Ex): AUGUST 4
Email confirmation from Sheffield: AUGUST 5
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Date your visa was received: ...NOTHING YET >_<.


----------



## Pallykin

EnglishTulips said:


> I just emailed the UKVI.....in hopes that they will give me the status as I am trying not to pull my hair out = now I'm just waiting for that automatic robot reply.....


This probably isn't to make you feel any better, but you're not going to get anything in the way of information out of UKVI as your application is within what has been their standard of service - 60 (business) days. (Processing times for settlement visas from the US recently disappeared without explanation...) At best, they'll tell you that your application is still waiting to be assessed by the ECO.

At a guess, you might have another 6 weeks to go... and applying priority now probably won't make much or any difference as you have a prior removal and refusal. Hopefully your subsequent granting of visas are a good omen.

Hopefully you can find some ways to occupy yourself so that time passes more quickly. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## EnglishTulips

That's funny you mention it's not worth the priority because of my past.....I was considering it : / 
But with your advise......I'm better of sending gifts to my fiancé instead.

Cheers!


----------



## Pallykin

EnglishTulips said:


> That's funny you mention it's not worth the priority because of my past.....I was considering it : /
> But with your advise......I'm better of sending gifts to my fiancé instead.
> 
> Cheers!


Upgrading to priority might get you an answer in 4-5 weeks, versus 6 weeks not upgrading...


----------



## Pannyann

EnglishTulips said:


> I have been lurking on here since the first week of August when I submitted my fiancé VISA.....
> I haven't been able to sleep well since *___*.
> So, I decided to give in & post.
> 
> A little about me:
> I was sent back once...at UK Heathrow airport arrival for not having a return ticket, supporting docs...(I was 22yrs old, trying to be romantic & surprise my love) = I was not believed genuine, then detained like a terrorist, then back to L.A...(traumatizing indeed)
> Then I was Shockingly refused a visitor VISA that following month = again! not believed & being a shaken up 22...my application was crap/unorganized.
> 
> Since then, been granted many visitors VISA, even one year a one year study!
> & finally. Wedding bells ringing
> I haven't been in the UK for two years.
> Spent a 1 1/2 away from my partner, he visited me here in L.A. for a couple months, now it's been 6 months without any visits.
> 
> Yes. Now = applied for fiancé VISA.......waiting....waiting.....watching the whole netflix catalog.....waiting...........sleeping.........awake vampire hours........refreshing mailbox........waiting........waiting..........crying..........mail....nothing.....Mail empty..........mail cobwebs.........
> 
> Life without your love feels like nothing.
> 
> So yes,
> Since then:
> My partner emailed his MP = no reply.
> we contacted our (£6,500) craps worth of a solicitor = says they can't get thru to a IO via telephone....GAHHH, should have used that money on paying priority instead : [
> 
> I just emailed the UKVI.....in hopes that they will give me the status as I am trying not to pull my hair out = now I'm just waiting for that automatic robot reply.....
> 
> It's 2014 & I feel as we are living in the dark ages; getting a positive reply = quickly = seems to be wonderful witchcraft or a miracle!
> 
> I wish everyone good luck & hope we get that "GOLDEN TICKET"...email or parcel with our shiny freshly stamped VISA saying yes, you are worthy Obi-Wan Kenobi...
> 
> __________________
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancé
> Date application started (online): JULY 7
> Date application submitted (online): JULY 19
> Date biometrics taken: JULY 24
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (via Fed Ex): AUGUST 4
> Email confirmation from Sheffield: AUGUST 5
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Date your visa was received: ...NOTHING YET >_<.


Try and stay strong I know how hard this is I went through this very recently and we waited 22 weeks it was hardest thing we did. We got an MP involved after 12 weeks and she was great however I did have an urgent medical condition she was able to get us a status update. 

Your application shouldn't be much longer the American ones seem to have been quite fast lately. 

It will be worth it in the end I know right now every day feels like a month. 

Goodluck


----------



## Pannyann

MimiannA said:


> Hi guyz.... Got my documents back today, and an email response from Sheffield that a decision has been made.
> They asked me for more information so they could find out what's going on in regards to getting back the passport
> 
> I'm so scared!
> 
> Does anyone know how long the wait to receive the passport is?
> 
> I was expecting a letter that's says what decision was made in my return document but I got none....any idea ?
> Is this a good sign or bad?
> I'm getting really anxious and paranoid!!����
> 
> Hopping and praying for good news



You should get your documents back in a week after the decision made email. 

Goodluck am praying your soon in UK


----------



## Pannyann

MimiannA said:


> @pannyann glad to hear your operation went well, God's on your side for fast recovery! ..... So all the action can start!...loool
> 
> Don't mine me being cheeky!


You made me laugh so much apparently when I came around it was so dark I said Oya neap take power again! I forgot he was here with me I was thinking we were in Naija he couldn't stop laughing! 

Let me know when you get your visa x


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> For people whose visa is processed at Sheffield, Jamaica and other Caribbean countries will be processed at sheffield now.
> 
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/world...ssing-at-the-british-high-commission-kingston


Sheffield will need more staff for sure


----------



## ashtarrose

They are hiring according to the web. Anyone want to see how it all works first hand?


----------



## Pallykin

ashtarrose said:


> They are hiring according to the web. Anyone want to see how it all works first hand?


I found an old job description online from a few years ago. It sounded mind numbing...


----------



## LoriAnn

EnglishTulips said:


> Yes. Now = applied......waiting....waiting.....watching the whole netflix catalog.....waiting...........sleeping.........awake vampire hours........refreshing mailbox........waiting........waiting..........crying..........mail....nothing.....Mail empty..........mail cobwebs.........


Oh me, sounds so familiar. 
I loved your post hehe it was very animatedly written and I think sums up how we all feel in playing this waiting game. 
I hope you hear something soon and are munching on maltesers with your partner in no time.


----------



## ncs

ncs said:


> My wife who holds US green card applied for Settlement visa and here is the timeline:
> She was refused Visitor visa twice prior to us applying for Settlement Visa.
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online [Paid Immigration Solicitor to do it]
> Date biometrics taken: 10/06/2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/06/2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 95% within 12 wk 100% within 24 wk
> Date your visa was received: (not yet)
> Decision made: sometime before 15/09/2014 .
> Passport with Visa MULT SPOUSE/CP- SPOUSE/CP of ....... on 16/09/2014


----------



## bluesky2015

ncs said:


> ncs said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife who holds US green card applied for Settlement visa and here is the timeline:
> She was refused Visitor visa twice prior to us applying for Settlement Visa.
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online [Paid Immigration Solicitor to do it]
> Date biometrics taken: 10/06/2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/06/2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 95% within 12 wk 100% within 24 wk
> Date your visa was received: (not yet)
> Decision made: sometime before 15/09/2014 .
> Passport with Visa MULT SPOUSE/CP- SPOUSE/CP of ....... on 16/09/2014
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
Click to expand...


----------



## mariag

Hi all, we are so happy, last week my fiance got a phone call form Bogotá, it was an immigration officer saying she wants to aplogize because the long time they took to process our application, and that my papers have been sent them to Mexico office. My fiance ask her if she can say something more, and she says: well I supose to dont, but as you waited for long time, YEs! you have the visa. So 2 days later I got a mial saying my papers have been sent them to Mexico Office and now, I am just waiting the mail from them saying I can go to collect my documents!. So, thank you all, thank you joba, nyclon, and everyone who help us to apply and answered our questions.

Country applying from:Mexico
Type of visa applied for:fiancee
Date application submitted (online or in person):june 18
Date biometrics taken:june 23
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:july 7th
Office location processing your visa:Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given:6 to 12 weeks
Date your visa was received:? still waiting, but the phone call was in sept 9


----------



## hightensionwire

Thought I'd let everyone know that I've made it to London, and that crossing the border was pretty painless for me.
This time of year there are a lot of students coming back for their study abroad programs, so the border officers were operating pretty efficiently. They lady just wanted to make sure I was aware that we had to be married within six months of the issue date of my visa, and then fingerprinted me and sent me on my way.


----------



## OrganisedChaos

Ob111 said:


> For people whose visa is processed at Sheffield, Jamaica and other Caribbean countries will be processed at sheffield now.
> 
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/world...ssing-at-the-british-high-commission-kingston


In one way I know this is extra hassle for some... but hopefully this will prevent applicants being given ridiculous advice by the SECURITY guards and workers who take the documents and do biometrics. The nonsense I have heard them tell people about UK visas :mmph:


----------



## Pannyann

hightensionwire said:


> Thought I'd let everyone know that I've made it to London, and that crossing the border was pretty painless for me.
> This time of year there are a lot of students coming back for their study abroad programs, so the border officers were operating pretty efficiently. They lady just wanted to make sure I was aware that we had to be married within six months of the issue date of my visa, and then fingerprinted me and sent me on my way.


Welcome to Uk so happy that you have reached here. Have a great wedding x


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

OrganisedChaos said:


> In one way I know this is extra hassle for some... but hopefully this will prevent applicants being given ridiculous advice by the SECURITY guards and workers who take the documents and do biometrics. The nonsense I have heard them tell people about UK visas :mmph:


Surely though, OrganizedChaos , the biometrics will still be done in Jamaica (and other Caribbean islands)? My husband was very lucky in his several experiences doing his biometrics. The staff were so helpful.


----------



## afbelchior

Hi people, I'm really feaking out! I dont know what to do.. I dont know even if there is smething that i can do! Let me explain...
Got my COS on Semptember 5th (Friday) - in the COS they told that i should start on September 22nd (tight schedule, so i payed for the priority visa)
Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: tier 5
Date application submitted (electronically): September 5th
Date biometrics taken: Semptember 8th (Monday)
Documents delivered: September 8th (in Brazil you deliver your docs when you do biometrics)
Confirmation email from consulate: none
Office location processing your visa: Rio de Janeiro
Projected timeline given: 4% - 2 working days, 9% - 3 working days, 19% - 5 working days, 76% - 10 working days, 100% - 15 working days (non priority) - I payed priority visa
Yesterday (after 5 working days) I start to worry as I did not receive any mail from the consulate, even telling that they receive my application, so i ask for updates from my apllication on the ukvi.international site. The emailed me telling that there is no updates in my aplication and asking if it submited the right information. Well, than I got really worried! I called the pay service, the only said that there is notthing in their system abou my aplication regarding it was received by the consulate! I ask what else could i do to know if at least they received my application and they told me that the only way would be the email and the call, bouth that i had already done!
I dont know what to do! Is there any thing else i could do? Im really feaking out, i cant concentrate in nothing else!
I would be very thanfull for any help!


----------



## CA2UK

Has there been anyone who received their visa without an email notification? Got the email confirmation that they received it on August 26th and came home today to find a note from USPS saying I need to to pick up and sign for a large envelope...but I never got an email saying it was approved? I'm not expecting anything else I'm supposed to sign for. Is this it?!


----------



## ncs

CA2UK said:


> Has there been anyone who received their visa without an email notification? Got the email confirmation that they received it on August 26th and came home today to find a note from USPS saying I need to to pick up and sign for a large envelope...but I never got an email saying it was approved? I'm not expecting anything else I'm supposed to sign for. Is this it?!


My wife received her vis without prior email. Just the passport. All other documents were sent to the solicitor we used here in UK. There is not even a letter about the decision. 

Looks like they are really 'reducing' their paperwork and PR!


----------



## dmzelman

*Welp...*

Here is my timeline for an EEA Family Permit for my American Husband, I am a dual Swiss/American National:

Applied from US: August 11th, 2014
Biometrics take: August 14th, 2014
Application accepted at NY Embassy: August 20th, 2014
Email received that application was not straight-forward and would take longer than 15 business days: September 9th, 2014. 
Processed: Still waiting.

Eeks nervous.


----------



## salix

CA2UK said:


> Has there been anyone who received their visa without an email notification? Got the email confirmation that they received it on August 26th and came home today to find a note from USPS saying I need to to pick up and sign for a large envelope...but I never got an email saying it was approved? I'm not expecting anything else I'm supposed to sign for. Is this it?!


Did you use USPS as your shipper and not a service such as UPS or FedEx?


----------



## jdev

I received an update from the tracking system. It looks good. 
May we all see some visas appearing today. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hertsfem

jdev said:


> I received an update from the tracking system. It looks good.
> May we all see some visas appearing today. :fingerscrossed:


Haha nice one


----------



## green121

I GOT THIS EMAIL FROM UKVI ,,,,, ANY sign of positive decision ???? tell me what you think plzzzz

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

STATUS:::::::::: We understand that you would like to know about the
current status of your visa application. I have tracked the status
(GWFXXXXXXXXX and date of birth DD/MM/YYYY) and found that the application
has been processed it should be with you in the next few days. Please note
that your passport and documentation could still take some time to reach
you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and whilst other
administrative formalities are completed. The visa application centre will
be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery. If you have
purchased a courier service then your documents will be dispatched to the
delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your patience while you
wait to receive your documents. For any further details, or should you need
to contact us again please refer to our website at
https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select appropriate country,
nationality, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete as
instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 2 days.

Last system update 08/09/2014.

Kind regards,


----------



## nyclon

green121 said:


> I GOT THIS EMAIL FROM UKVI ,,,,, ANY sign of positive decision ???? tell me what you think plzzzz Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service. STATUS:::::::::: We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFXXXXXXXXX and date of birth DD/MM/YYYY) and found that the application has been processed it should be with you in the next few days. Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery. If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your patience while you wait to receive your documents. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select appropriate country, nationality, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 2 days. Last system update 08/09/2014. Kind regards,


Email communication has been very unreliable and sometimes inaccurate. All you can do is wait.


----------



## mrsjankowski

*Recent non-priority settlement timelines*

Hi guys, I've been searching but can't seem to find many non priority settlement visa timelines, france does not offer priority... If only


----------



## ArielHexen

*My timeline*

:help:

Country applying from: Mexico 
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (Non priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): (In person to tp) July 2nd 2014
Date biometrics taken: July 2nd, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Bogota Colombia 
Date package arrived at Sheffield: July 7th 2014
Date in which received confirmation by UK Border Agency office: July 7th 2014
Projected timeline given:: First email said 12 weeks, last email said something between 12 and 24 weeks 
Date of decision email:: none yet


The wedding was set for Oct 31st we understand that is not going to happen anymore as now to fast to book everything.

I sent and email and I got the same answer everyone here ( I have been reading your journeys for several days now) 

My husband to be ( Uk citizen) is less patient than I am we have no idea what is going on and we don't know what to do, that is my journey I will be posting updates as soon as I get one 

Congrats to the ones that already got they visas 


Thanks for reading


----------



## nyclon

mrsjankowski said:


> Hi guys, I've been searching but can't seem to find many non priority settlement visa timelines, france does not offer priority... If only


Looks like between 60-90 days:

https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y/paris-france/settlement-visas/settlement


----------



## gcab

*patiently waiting..*

The struggle is real! 

Thought I'd post our current timeline as it seems there are others who have a similar timeline to ours!

US Applicant
Application Submitted Online: June 25th
Biometrics Appointment: August 1st
Documents Arrived to Sheffield: August 14th 
Documents Received Email: August 20
Time given: 95% within 12 weeks 100% 24 weeks

I've considered taking on crocheting or underwater basket weaving to help pass the time...haha. So happy we all have this forum to help ease our minds!


----------



## Annnie

*SET M timeline*

This is our timeline in applying for ILR in the UK as a spouse/children of British Citizen.

Settlement Visa with KOL/REQ received September 2012 in Australia

SET M form used to apply for ILR from within the UK:

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: ILR
Date application submitted by post: early April 2014
Date biometrics taken: Mid April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Mid April
Projected timeline given: 6 months
Date ILR was received: 9 September 2014


----------



## amaquima

Soooooo, updating this again! 

Country applying from: HONDURAS
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse
Date application submitted (online): June 19 2012
Date first attempt to get my biometrics taken at Bogota: June 27 2012
Paid appointment for Biometrics appointment at Panama: June 27 2012
Date biometrics were finally taken at Panama: July 11 2012
Supporting documents sent to Bogota: July 12 2012
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 13 2012(DHL rocks!)
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Email received that application is being processed: July 13 2012
Email received that the application was being checked by an ECO: September 12 2012
Date Visa email issued :September 13 2012
Arrived in the UK: October 14 2012

*ILR Update*

ILR approved via Premium Appointment at Solihull, Birmingham: *September 19 2014 *:cheer2: Two years preparing for it and it went without a hitch!  Yay!


----------



## Burt888

*Flr(m) via post*

So today we got the best news ever a big parcel delivered and when opened the letter placed at top stated a 30 month leave to remain was granted and brp would be sent in next 7 days 
This is the timeline 
Flm posted 19th August 
Received 20th August
Payment taken 21st August 
Letter confirmation 27th August 
Letter asking for fingerprints etc to be completed at post office 3rd september
Letter confirming visa granted 20 September 
So now we are just waiting for the brp. We have something planned on Monday so won't be in all day and is now impossible to change what will happen if they deliver on Monday and no one is in. We have changed all other plans like shopping etc that can all wait. If were not in will they try deliver again


----------



## Orenk

Hi,
My wife submitted her spouse visa in Israel 6.5 weeks ago.
two days ago we received an email requesting our Bank statements for the six month period (we are applying through the savings option) although we sent a letter from the bank stating we had the required amounts for the last six month. She was requested to return the docs by email within 7 days.
My question is how long does it usually take once they receive the docs for a decision to be made seeing that they have reviewed the docs and this part is the only part they were unsure of?


----------



## nyclon

Orenk said:


> Hi,
> My wife submitted her spouse visa in Israel 6.5 weeks ago.
> two days ago we received an email requesting our Bank statements for the six month period (we are applying through the savings option) although we sent a letter from the bank stating we had the required amounts for the last six month. She was requested to return the docs by email within 7 days.
> My question is how long does it usually take once they receive the docs for a decision to be made seeing that they have reviewed the docs and this part is the only part they were unsure of?


It takes as long as it takes. Every case is unique. You just have to be patient.


----------



## gcab

*Priority vs Non*

Forgive me if this question has already been asked and answered. 

How exactly does the priority and non-priority process differ? 
I understand that priority applicants have a greater chance of receiving their visa at an earlier time than a non-priority. However, what happens behind the scenes? Are there entry clearance officers that only handle priority visas or is distribution based solely on the next available entry clearance officer?

Would love to know!


----------



## jonholmes92

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement - Fiancé Visa (Priority) 
Office Processing Visa: Sheffield 
Online application submitted: 09 Aug 2014
Biometrics Completed: 12 Aug 2014
Documents sent: 12 Aug 14 (via FedEx) 
Documents received in Sheffield: 14 Aug 2014
Documents received by Sheffield: 18 Aug 2014
Visa Authorised E-mail from Jersey Immigration: 08 Sep 2014
Decision made email: 17 Sep 2014
Visa Arrived: 22 Sep 2014

No idea what the visa was doing sitting on it's butt for nearly ten days but oh my goodness we're so happy! Thanks again to Nyclon, Joppa, and all the other forum goers, time to start wedding planning!


----------



## Hertsfem

gcab said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been asked and answered.
> 
> How exactly does the priority and non-priority process differ?
> I understand that priority applicants have a greater chance of receiving their visa at an earlier time than a non-priority. However, what happens behind the scenes? Are there entry clearance officers that only handle priority visas or is distribution based solely on the next available entry clearance officer?
> 
> Would love to know!


We don't really know and even if we did it would'nt help would it?


----------



## bluesky2015

gcab said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been asked and answered.
> 
> How exactly does the priority and non-priority process differ?
> I understand that priority applicants have a greater chance of receiving their visa at an earlier time than a non-priority. However, what happens behind the scenes? Are there entry clearance officers that only handle priority visas or is distribution based solely on the next available entry clearance officer?
> 
> Would love to know!


In my point of view, it does not make any difference if you pay priority or not..according to my own personal experience..


----------



## Hertsfem

waiting.stars said:


> In my point of view, it does not make any difference if you pay priority or not..according to my own personal experience..


How many weeks are you at now WS? remember you have a previous refusal which may add to the waiting time :nod:


----------



## Cici1977

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement - Fiancé Visa (Priority) 
Applied to Sheffield 
Biometrics appt on September 2, 2014
Fed Ex sent on September 5, 2014
Fed Ex delivered to Sheffield on September 8, 2014
Email confirmation from Sheffield received on (Sunday) September 14, 2014

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the forum and wanted to share my waiting game with you all. It's nice to come here and see that I'm not alone with my new found obsession with the "refresh" button when checking my email (more times a day than I care to admit).


----------



## gcab

Hertsfem said:


> We don't really know and even if we did it would'nt help would it?


I apologize if I somehow implied that the answer to my question would "help" me. The sole purpose of my question was to learn more about the different processes of the Sheffield centre.


----------



## Hertsfem

gcab said:


> I apologize if I somehow implied that the answer to my question would "help" me. The sole purpose of my question was to learn more about the different processes of the Sheffield centre.


The whole process is a mystery to most of us. No rhyme of reason for what goes on there sadly...


----------



## Mmerya

waiting.stars said:


> In my point of view, it does not make any difference if you pay priority or not..according to my own personal experience..


Ugh! Your time is coming, waiting.stars! I feel it! :nod:


----------



## Mmerya

Hertsfem said:


> The whole process is a mystery to most of us. No rhyme of reason for what goes on there sadly...


If we did know the mysteries behind the process it would probably cause more stress and anxiety! 

Anyone find themselves scouring over time lines looking for patterns and calculating averages yet still hoping for miraculous personal processing times?! Lol!


----------



## bluesky2015

Hertsfem said:


> How many weeks are you at now WS? remember you have a previous refusal which may add to the waiting time :nod:


I guess you are right but still you would think that the priority would make the process of the application a little faster, but you are right due to my past refusal I just need to be patient and wait..


----------



## bluesky2015

Mmerya said:


> Ugh! Your time is coming, waiting.stars! I feel it! :nod:


Thank you dear. I am not sure why I picked up this random ID "waiting stars" and now, I ended up really waiting  but as long as I get my visa, I don't really mind waiting to be honest..


----------



## bluesky2015

Hi Hertsfem,

Sorry, I forgot to answer your question on how long I have been waiting, its my 6th week from the time I received a confirmation email from Sheffield..


----------



## kat2014

This is my 5th week (priority). No prior refusals. Meet all requirements. Trying to pass the time the best I can! Hopefully I will hear soon!


----------



## Hertsfem

waiting.stars said:


> Hi Hertsfem,
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to answer your question on how long I have been waiting, its my 6th week from the time I received a confirmation email from Sheffield..


Not long now then :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jdev

I see we are on "lucky page 800" on this sub forum. That means I WILL get my visa today. 

What I learned, and if I may give this advice to others, if they tell you it may take up till 12 weeks, when you go for your biometrics, DO NOT worry about a single thing for 12 weeks. It will not help, it will not change anything, you will only upset yourself in the process - if you do. Only start asking questions after 12 weeks.

My 1st 6 weeks were torture. I never received any emails confirming anything. When I enquired about certain things, they only said: "Wait 12 weeks"

I am now on week 9 , and waiting patiently. BUT, today is the day. :fingerscrossed: 

And a last piece of advice, DO NOT look at the Teleperformance tracking system, it DOES NOT work, it will only cause unnecessary blood pressure problems.


----------



## Pannyann

Good luck to all of you waiting here's to hoping you all get your decisions fast.


----------



## Pannyann

waiting.stars said:


> I guess you are right but still you would think that the priority would make the process of the application a little faster, but you are right due to my past refusal I just need to be patient and wait..


Stay strong your visa will soon be issued


----------



## Pannyann

Mmerya said:


> If we did know the mysteries behind the process it would probably cause more stress and anxiety!
> 
> Anyone find themselves scouring over time lines looking for patterns and calculating averages yet still hoping for miraculous personal processing times?! Lol!


When I was waiting I used to look at all diff things some people said Sheffield gave out more decisions on a Tuesday and a Thursday some said it was date order but then people who applied after got their answers before me its impossible to know what goes on behind the scenes the waiting is so hard but hopefully you will hear soon


----------



## Pannyann

Cici1977 said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement - Fiancé Visa (Priority)
> Applied to Sheffield
> Biometrics appt on September 2, 2014
> Fed Ex sent on September 5, 2014
> Fed Ex delivered to Sheffield on September 8, 2014
> Email confirmation from Sheffield received on (Sunday) September 14, 2014
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forum and wanted to share my waiting game with you all. It's nice to come here and see that I'm not alone with my new found obsession with the "refresh" button when checking my email (more times a day than I care to admit).


This forum is great and so supportive. The moderators have such a vast knowledge. I used to check my emails so many times a day. Good luck and hopefully you won't wait too long


----------



## Hertsfem

jdev said:


> I see we are on "lucky page 800" on this sub forum. That means I WILL get my visa today.
> 
> What I learned, and if I may give this advice to others, if they tell you it may take up till 12 weeks, when you go for your biometrics, DO NOT worry about a single thing for 12 weeks. It will not help, it will not change anything, you will only upset yourself in the process - if you do. Only start asking questions after 12 weeks.
> 
> My 1st 6 weeks were torture. I never received any emails confirming anything. When I enquired about certain things, they only said: "Wait 12 weeks"
> 
> I am now on week 9 , and waiting patiently. BUT, today is the day. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> And a last piece of advice, DO NOT look at the Teleperformance tracking system, it DOES NOT work, it will only cause unnecessary blood pressure problems.


It's strange how the waiting times in Pretoria have increased, unless the staff are on holiday 

Good luck, not long now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bluesky2015

Pannyann said:


> Stay strong your visa will soon be issued


Thank you dear. I hope you are enjoying being with your other half after all the wait and stressful time that you have been through


----------



## saraheileen

Hi all I mainly only really read the threads on here and have asked a few questions but if just like to say "good luck" to everyone waiting for their visa. I just thought we can never have to many good luck wishes lol. 

My husband and I are still waiting. 7 weeks tomorrow  I'm in England he's in senegal 

Our story so far is;

Biometrics taken: 13/08/2014
Visa app centre: Senegal (processed in Ghana
Visa type: spouse 

That's it I think lol .. I am praying for good news soon for all


----------



## OrganisedChaos

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Surely though, OrganizedChaos , the biometrics will still be done in Jamaica (and other Caribbean islands)? My husband was very lucky in his several experiences doing his biometrics. The staff were so helpful.


Yes, the biometrics would still be done closer to home. 
I've heard applicants being told they have to travel within 2 weeks or else the visa is invalid!!


----------



## zoubozoub

Hi,

Just reading this - and I realised. I don't know where the office location processing my visa is.

My husband's bio metrics were taken 24th August 2014.

And that was all we got.

We have just been waiting ( 1 month tomorrow)- he is applying from Jordan Amman - has dual citizenship - but applying visa his USA passport.

Thanks


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

OrganisedChaos said:


> Yes, the biometrics would still be done closer to home. I've heard applicants being told they have to travel within 2 weeks or else the visa is invalid!!


Good heavens! So, even though you have no idea if the visa will be issued, you are supposed to resign from your job, pack up and be ready to leave in two weeks! We could not have done it!


----------



## ashtarrose

Issued visas are invalid when the date on them tell you they are invalid.


----------



## Pallykin

In the US, if you have a visa that you received through sponsorship by an employer, and your job ends, you have ten days in which to leave the country. A friend on such a visa planned his move to Germany to join his new wife, and he used accumulated holiday time to organise his departure, sell his furniture, and close out his position. He then went to work for a few more days and then had his last day and left almost immediately. So it's doable, but not easy.


----------



## Pannyann

waiting.stars said:


> Thank you dear. I hope you are enjoying being with your other half after all the wait and stressful time that you have been through


Yes it's lovely to have him here.

Am rooting for you.


----------



## bluesky2015

Pannyann said:


> Yes it's lovely to have him here.
> 
> Am rooting for you.


Thank you dear, appreciate it


----------



## ashtarrose

UKVI Query Fail. I sent in a form asking for a status update that the application is priority. They sent back an automated response that it isn't being processed yet when I have an email telling me that it is being processed (they lied). They didn't even bother to attempt to give me a response about the real question.

Then they followed that up with a second email sending me to surveymonkey on how well they did. Fail.


----------



## Pannyann

There information is very unreliable they told me my husbands visa hadn't been processed yet, they took 10 days to reply me and by time they did he was in UK


----------



## saraheileen

zoubozoub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just reading this - and I realised. I don't know where the office location processing my visa is.
> 
> My husband's bio metrics were taken 24th August 2014.
> 
> And that was all we got.
> 
> We have just been waiting ( 1 month tomorrow)- he is applying from Jordan Amman - has dual citizenship - but applying visa his USA passport.
> 
> Thanks


Your situation is pretty similar to mine really. I have nothing else just the date of our biometrics etc originally the estimated time from visas processed in senegal was 60 days but data from August now says 90 days! .. Nightmare .. But hopefully won't be that long.. It's very scary lol


----------



## R&R

Hi All, Thought I'd share my timeline. Received the decision made email today! 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (upgraded to priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Application submitted (online): July 20th 2014
Biometrics taken: July 24th 2014
Documents delivered according to FedEx: July 29th, 2014
Email confirmation of documentation received by UK Border Agency office: July 30th, 2014
Projected timeline given: 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date
Upgraded to priority: August 21st 2014
Priority confirmation email received: September 10th 2014
Request for additional information: September 11th 2014 (emailed information to Sheffield on the same day)
Upgraded timeline: none given
Date of decision email: September 23rd 2014


----------



## danielmorrow

*Fast Track Ancestry VISA*

Hi All,

I am an Australian who is applying for a 5-year Ancestry VISA and looking at using the VFS Fast Track service for my application.

I was wondering if anyone has used this service and what 'VISA Category' they included on the application as it isn't clear which one applies? Possible options:

VISA Category: Employment
Sub VISA Category: Employment Over 6 Months

VISA Category: UKAD
Sub VISA Category: UK Ancestry Dependent

VISA Category: Work Permit
Sub VISA Category: Work Permit Over 6 Months

Thanks in advance for any help someone may offer.


----------



## samprocks

This is my first post, but I have been following everyones timeline since I began mine. Congrats to those who have heard and packing to go be with your spouse or lovers! To those still waiting, good luck and its only a matter of time! Stay strong 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement (non priority) (same-sex marriage)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online July 10th
Date biometrics taken: July 17th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 19th 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 95% within 12 wk 100% within 24 wk
Date your visa was processed: I receive an email on Sept 22 that asked for some more information 
" Evidence of relationship / contact with your sponsor

· Wage slips as evidence of your sponsor’s employment (January 2014 – June 2014)

· Corroborating bank statements for the same period."
My husband and I submitted all wage and bank statements and sent tons of emails with pictures, cards, emails, facetime records, and scrapbooks pages. 

On sept 23
Received an email today saying 
"Dear Mr ,
Thank you for your quick response and the additional evidence; I shall complete the assessment of your application this morning.
Yours Sincerely,
RJ
Sheffield Visa Section"

Just to recap it took 5 weeks to hear word after they received the application in Sheffield for my non priority spousal settlement visa.

Hopefully I will have the visa by next week


----------



## gcab

samprocks said:


> This is my first post, but I have been following everyones timeline since I began mine. Congrats to those who have heard and packing to go be with your spouse or lovers! To those still waiting, good luck and its only a matter of time! Stay strong
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement (non priority) (same-sex marriage)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online July 10th
> Date biometrics taken: July 17th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 19th 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 95% within 12 wk 100% within 24 wk
> Date your visa was processed: I receive an email on Sept 22 that asked for some more information
> " Evidence of relationship / contact with your sponsor
> 
> · Wage slips as evidence of your sponsor’s employment (January 2014 – June 2014)
> 
> · Corroborating bank statements for the same period."
> My husband and I submitted all wage and bank statements and sent tons of emails with pictures, cards, emails, facetime records, and scrapbooks pages.
> 
> On sept 23
> Received an email today saying
> "Dear Mr ,
> Thank you for your quick response and the additional evidence; I shall complete the assessment of your application this morning.
> Yours Sincerely,
> RJ
> Sheffield Visa Section"
> 
> Just to recap it took 5 weeks to hear word after they received the application in Sheffield for my non priority spousal settlement visa.
> 
> Hopefully I will have the visa by next week



Our application is also non-priority settlement for same-sex marriage! We submitted ours a month after yours! Hope it all goes well!!!


----------



## samprocks

Thank you! good luck to you as well! i'll keep the updates posted


----------



## LoriAnn

samprocks said:


> On sept 23
> Received an email today saying
> "Dear Mr ,
> Thank you for your quick response and the additional evidence; I shall complete the assessment of your application this morning.
> Yours Sincerely,
> RJ
> Sheffield Visa Section"
> 
> Just to recap it took 5 weeks to hear word after they received the application in Sheffield for my non priority spousal settlement visa.
> 
> Hopefully I will have the visa by next week


Okay, kind of freaking out here now. I had an email requesting my international courier number but two weeks later and I've never received a confirmation email like the one above that they received it. 
Should I send it to them again? 
Or is it common for them to not confirm that they received the additional requested info?


----------



## MimiannA

Hi all! it's been two weeks since I got an email response From UKVI that my decision has been made for my hubby's visa..(12th sep).. Then I received my documents back the next Monday (15th of sep) yet my hubby has not received an alert to come and collect his visa.....


I'm really getting frustrated now.... Why must every thing take so long, altogether it's been 14weeks since application was submitted.

Does anybody have an idea of what I should do next?


----------



## Mmerya

LoriAnn said:


> Okay, kind of freaking out here now. I had an email requesting my international courier number but two weeks later and I've never received a confirmation email like the one above that they received it.
> Should I send it to them again?
> Or is it common for them to not confirm that they received the additional requested info?


I replied to the email requesting additional documents and only got the automated response! Hard to know if they got it?! Ugh! Not alone, LoriAnn! Who would you send it to anyway!?


----------



## Mmerya

MimiannA said:


> Hi all! it's been two weeks since I got an email response From UKVI that my decision has been made for my hubby's visa..(12th sep).. Then I received my documents back the next Monday (15th of sep) yet my hubby has not received an alert to come and collect his visa.....
> 
> 
> I'm really getting frustrated now.... Why must every thing take so long, altogether it's been 14weeks since application was submitted.
> 
> Does anybody have an idea of what I should do next?


I don't know your situation. I thought they mailed the visa with the documents!


----------



## Mmerya

samprocks said:


> This is my first post, but I have been following everyones timeline since I began mine. Congrats to those who have heard and packing to go be with your spouse or lovers! To those still waiting, good luck and its only a matter of time! Stay strong
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement (non priority) (same-sex marriage)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online July 10th
> Date biometrics taken: July 17th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 19th 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 95% within 12 wk 100% within 24 wk
> Date your visa was processed: I receive an email on Sept 22 that asked for some more information
> " Evidence of relationship / contact with your sponsor
> 
> · Wage slips as evidence of your sponsor’s employment (January 2014 – June 2014)
> 
> · Corroborating bank statements for the same period."
> My husband and I submitted all wage and bank statements and sent tons of emails with pictures, cards, emails, facetime records, and scrapbooks pages.
> 
> On sept 23
> Received an email today saying
> "Dear Mr ,
> Thank you for your quick response and the additional evidence; I shall complete the assessment of your application this morning.
> Yours Sincerely,
> RJ
> Sheffield Visa Section"
> 
> Just to recap it took 5 weeks to hear word after they received the application in Sheffield for my non priority spousal settlement visa.
> 
> Hopefully I will have the visa by next week


When you replied to the request did the email go to the generic email address? I got an automated response.... Not a nice personal confirmation like that one!


----------



## ashtarrose

Well so far I've learned that emails are randomly wrong and the process is consistently inconsistent.


----------



## samprocks

Mmerya said:


> When you replied to the request did the email go to the generic email address? I got an automated response.... Not a nice personal confirmation like that one!


yes it was the just the [email protected] 

i now feel a little special! i cant wait to be with my husband again!


----------



## salix

Mmerya said:


> I don't know your situation. I thought they mailed the visa with the documents!


Nigerians pick-up their passport with the visa in their home country.


----------



## Dad

MimiannA said:


> Hi all! it's been two weeks since I got an email response From UKVI that my decision has been made for my hubby's visa..(12th sep).. Then I received my documents back the next Monday (15th of sep) yet my hubby has not received an alert to come and collect his visa.....
> 
> 
> I'm really getting frustrated now.... Why must every thing take so long, altogether it's been 14weeks since application was submitted.
> 
> Does anybody have an idea of what I should do next?


Hi MimiannA,
You have to be patient as it takes between 4 days - 2.5 weeks for Nigeria applicants to get their passports back after the delivery of supporting documents to their UK sponsors. Keep tracking it on the VAC website and you can also e-mail sheffield as you might be lucky for them to get back to you:fingerscrossed:
All the best!


----------



## MimiannA

Dad said:


> Hi MimiannA,
> You have to be patient as it takes between 4 days - 2.5 weeks for Nigeria applicants to get their passports back after the delivery of supporting documents to their UK sponsors. Keep tracking it on the VAC website and you can also e-mail sheffield as you might be lucky for them to get back to you:fingerscrossed:
> All the best!


Thanks I track with VAC every single day........Im just really anxious 
BTW- I didn't get back the letter that I and my spouse wrote back in my supporting documents. Is this a good sign?

This is a list of what I sent (my content page) 

LIST OF SUPPORTING EVIDENCE FOR APPLICATION REFERENCE: 
All documents are provided by me (sponsor) in the order listed below. All section indicated as {with explanation note) are accompanied by explanation note which might shed some light to any questions.

1) Application and forms
1.1. Printed copy of online application form 
1.2 Signed sponsorship undertaking form SUO7 
1.3 Photocopy of sponsor British passport 
1.4 Letter from sponsor confirming relationship history and future plans

2 COMMUNICATION EVIDENCE / INTERVENING DEVOTION 
2.1 Facebook messenger print (406 pages)
2.2 Email records 
2.3 Phone records (with explanation note)
2.4 Screen shot of facetime record
2.5 WhatsApp chat history (569 pages)
2.6 Email correspondents from online phone card sales company (uk2call.com) showing transactions of card bought over the period of relationship
2.7 Evidence of call record from phone Card Company

3 RELATIONSHIP EVIDENCE 
3.1 Flight tickets from travels. (Travelled x5)
3.2 Printed copies of entry stamps in Nigerian passport
3.3 Marriage certificate and spinsterhood and bachelorhood certificate 
3.4 Photo’s timeline: time spent together, Traditional wedding ceremony, registry ceremony, etc. (50 pictures)
3.5 Letter from applicant explaining relationship history and our plans for our future together 

4 EVIDENCE OF MEETING THE FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT 
4.1 Letter from sponsor’s employer 
4,2 Six months of payslips and P60 ( I make 36k annually before tax) 
4.3 Six months’ bank statements
4.4 Land registry certificate confirming joint ownership of Acre s of land 



5 EVIDENCE OF MEETING THE ACCOMMODATION REQUIREMENT 
5.1 Tenancy agreement
5.2 Letter from council officer
5.3 six month statement Sponsor’s council tax bill 
5.4 gas bill and electricity 
5.5 Rent six month rent statement

6 EVIDENCE OF MEETING THE LANGUAGE REQUIREMENT AND
IDENTIFICATION EVIDENCE 
6.1 Applicant’s IELTS certificate
*Please note that applicant passport and passport size photographs has been submitted with application in Nigeria*

7 ADDITIONAL EVIDENCE 
7.1 prior visiting Refusal Letter for (applicant)
7.2 Email correspondent correspondant 
7.3 Applicant’s letter of employment from current employer in Nigeria
7.4 Applicant’s CV to show his qualifications and previous employment as evidence that he is employable 
7.5 police report 
7.6 Applicants HND transcript
7.7 Applicants OND and National service certificate 


The prior visiting refusal was in 2012 when I asked my mum to invite him......(didn't have a job then!) 

Hoping for good news


----------



## MimiannA

I also added the TB test certificate


----------



## ashtarrose

Mmerya said:


> When you replied to the request did the email go to the generic email address? I got an automated response.... Not a nice personal confirmation like that one!


Just be sure to post your updates, I check the board nearly every three hours to see if you've gone anywhere. 

Mmerya and I had our stuff arrive the same day, same time and have the same application (minus a child for me).


----------



## ArielHexen

after 12 weeks I got my email today that a decision has been made but it doesn't say if it was denied or not anyone has had this experience' when you got the documents was it denied or aprovved?


----------



## ashtarrose

ArielHexen said:


> after 12 weeks I got my email today that a decision has been made but it doesn't say if it was denied or not anyone has had this experience' when you got the documents was it denied or aprovved?


Nobody knows until they have the package in their hands.


----------



## Pannyann

MimiannA said:


> Hi all! it's been two weeks since I got an email response From UKVI that my decision has been made for my hubby's visa..(12th sep).. Then I received my documents back the next Monday (15th of sep) yet my hubby has not received an alert to come and collect his visa.....
> 
> 
> I'm really getting frustrated now.... Why must every thing take so long, altogether it's been 14weeks since application was submitted.
> 
> Does anybody have an idea of what I should do next?



Our documents arrived in uk but it was another 9 days before the passport could be picked up you will get an alert but Nigeria is very slow at passing the docs back. 
Which vac did you apply at?


----------



## Sarjeyn

*Eea fp*

Country applying from: VAC Madrid, Spain (in person)
Type of visa applied for: EEA FP
Date application submitted (online): August 22
Date biometrics taken: August 28
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (via Fed Ex): Monday September 1
Email confirmation from Croydon: September 17
Office Location Processing your visa: Croydon
Date visa received: September 8 (passport returned in VAC Madrid)


----------



## Kirbyamour

*eea ... 7 week wait now.*

Please list the following:
Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for:Un-married Partner eea permit 
Date application submitted (online or in person):Sept 20-something 
Date biometrics taken: August 7th 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 8th
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 15 days....
Date your visa was received: Nothing yet waiting 7 week now. 

Any advice from others in similar position? Anyone else having a delays? It says by EU law these cases are made priority...?!


----------



## ArielHexen

Thank you for your kind replies I guess I only have to wait and see if I got it or not 
the email just says the decision has been made. 

I know they checked with his job if he worked there, they never interviewed me or asked for anymore documents this journey has taken 12 weeks so far and is destroying my nerves to wait one more week or so to know if I got the visa.


Question : if I get refused how does the appeal work? IF I choose to file again how long do I need to wait to file again? and If I file again do I have to wait 12 weeks again ? or more?


----------



## gcab

*Processing Times*

The processing times for US applicants to settle in the UK seem to still be offline. However, I just received an email response from a question I asked a couple of days ago. In the email it said, "...and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days"

I know some UKBA emails are inaccurate but I found this to be helpful as many have been counting the weeks based on the date their supporting documents arrived to the Sheffield centre. Although this is just standard processing times is it safe to say that one may count the weeks from the day their biometrics were taken?


----------



## meganf0412

I posted my timeline on the priority thread but thought this might be helpful for those not on priority to know that the wait times seem to be picking up:

Visa: Settlement for Wife, Priority. (Second attempt. First denied in January because of financial requirement.) 
Applied Online (Priority): August 29th
Biometrics Taken: September 2nd
Supporting Documents Mailed: September 3rd
Supporting Documents Received by Sheffield: September 5th
Confirmation Email From Sheffield: September 13th
Email of Decision: September 26th
Visa Received: Soon hopefully!


----------



## Cici1977

Thanks for your post! My timeline is literally a day or two behind yours so I should hopefully have a decision any day now! Congrats! Hope you receive your visa soon! Keep us posted.


----------



## mrsmackenzie

*Toronto office pick up notification?*

Hi - wondering if anyone applied from Toronto office and specified that they would PICK UP their documents?
We did, and wondering how they notify you to pick up?
We got the decision made email yesterday, with DHL tracking number, but nothing to say how we'd be notified when it's ready for pick up.
Thanks!


----------



## MimiannA

:attention::attention::attention::attention::attention::attention:
Hi all I'm so happy to say my hubby got his passport back today with his shiny visa on it......words can not even express my feelings right now, still feel like a dream! (Irony is we both had the exact same positive dream about it last week)........ I'm so so so happy

14 weeks and 3days in total
So greatful to God and thanks to everybody here for all the support, even though I only joined this month I've been following this forum silently for a very long time. 

Thanks every once again for the words of encouragement 

God luck to all still waiting, .....


----------



## billacaro

*EEA family permit (unmarried)*

Country of application: Mexico
Visa: EEA family permit
Application online submitted: 10th of August
Biometric taken: 19th of August
Documents received in UKBA hub in Bogota: 27th of August
Email saying "a decision has been made": 17th of September 
Documents ready to collect in Mexico City: 26th of September

Family permit approveeeeed yeaaaaahh!!!

To the people waiting.. I know it is hard and you're dying, but you just need to be patient!!!

I hope this helps =)


----------



## mariag

ArielHexen said:


> after 12 weeks I got my email today that a decision has been made but it doesn't say if it was denied or not anyone has had this experience' when you got the documents was it denied or aprovved?


Hi I got the same mail, is my second time i ipplied, the last one we got refused, but this time we got the visa.
so dont worry, almost the cases they dont say anything till you get your documents.

good luck


----------



## mariag

*thanks*

just want to say thanks again for all your help, specially to nyclon and joppa!
we got our visa yesterday!

good luck to everybody


----------



## ArielHexen

mariag said:


> Hi I got the same mail, is my second time i ipplied, the last one we got refused, but this time we got the visa.
> so dont worry, almost the cases they dont say anything till you get your documents.
> 
> good luck



Hi thank you may I ask you why you were denied the first time? Did you appeal or try to appeal?

this week is going to be hell waiting for the call to pick up my papers


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxAussiemel

danielmorrow said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an Australian who is applying for a 5-year Ancestry VISA and looking at using the VFS Fast Track service for my application.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has used this service and what 'VISA Category' they included on the application as it isn't clear which one applies? Possible options:
> 
> VISA Category: Employment
> Sub VISA Category: Employment Over 6 Months
> 
> VISA Category: UKAD
> Sub VISA Category: UK Ancestry Dependent
> 
> VISA Category: Work Permit
> Sub VISA Category: Work Permit Over 6 Months
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help someone may offer.


Hi
I applied for a Settlement Spouse Visa using the priority service. Submitted on a Tuesday afternoon, 'Decision made' email on Friday, Visa in my hand the following Tuesday afternoon. Well worth the extra dollars!


----------



## Dad

MimiannA said:


> :attention::attention::attention::attention::attention::attention:
> Hi all I'm so happy to say my hubby got his passport back today with his shiny visa on it......words can not even express my feelings right now, still feel like a dream! (Irony is we both had the exact same positive dream about it last week)........ I'm so so so happy
> 
> 14 weeks and 3days in total
> So greatful to God and thanks to everybody here for all the support, even though I only joined this month I've been following this forum silently for a very long time.
> 
> Thanks every once again for the words of encouragement
> 
> God luck to all still waiting, .....


Congratulations! So happy for you both.


----------



## Pannyann

MimiannA said:


> :attention::attention::attention::attention::attention::attention:
> Hi all I'm so happy to say my hubby got his passport back today with his shiny visa on it......words can not even express my feelings right now, still feel like a dream! (Irony is we both had the exact same positive dream about it last week)........ I'm so so so happy
> 
> 14 weeks and 3days in total
> So greatful to God and thanks to everybody here for all the support, even though I only joined this month I've been following this forum silently for a very long time.
> 
> Thanks every once again for the words of encouragement
> 
> God luck to all still waiting, .....


Congratulations that's great news your future can continue now am so happy for you


----------



## Cici1977

*Decision made email!*



Cici1977 said:


> Location applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Settlement - Fiancé Visa (Priority)
> Applied to Sheffield
> Biometrics appt on September 2, 2014
> Fed Ex sent on September 5, 2014
> Fed Ex delivered to Sheffield on September 8, 2014
> Email confirmation from Sheffield received on (Sunday) September 14, 2014
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forum and wanted to share my waiting game with you all. It's nice to come here and see that I'm not alone with my new found obsession with the "refresh" button when checking my email (more times a day than I care to admit).



I JUST received an email stating that a decision was made on my visa on Sept 24! I'm so nervous and excited! Is it "normal" that it takes them a week after a decision has been made to not have yet dispatched the passport back to the applicant?


----------



## meganf0412

Cici1977 said:


> I JUST received an email stating that a decision was made on my visa on Sept 24! I'm so nervous and excited! Is it "normal" that it takes them a week after a decision has been made to not have yet dispatched the passport back to the applicant?


Congratulations! 

I'm not positive but they must be making decisions like crazy right now, my guess is that there's a lot of outgoing mail at Sheffield right now and they're trying to keep up. 

For instance I got my decision email first thing on Friday and the package only just left Sheffield an hour or so ago! Being patient during this time is hard, but on the bright side: light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Cici1977

meganf0412 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I'm not positive but they must be making decisions like crazy right now, my guess is that there's a lot of outgoing mail at Sheffield right now and they're trying to keep up.
> 
> For instance I got my decision email first thing on Friday and the package only just left Sheffield an hour or so ago! Being patient during this time is hard, but on the bright side: light at the end of the tunnel!


Thanks for your comment! Makes me feel a bit better about the week having passed since the decision email was made. And congratulations to you too! We should be used to "the waiting game" by now but it doesn't get any easier. You should have yours in a day or so...how exciting!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## meganf0412

Cici1977 said:


> Thanks for your comment! Makes me feel a bit better about the week having passed since the decision email was made. And congratulations to you too! We should be used to "the waiting game" by now but it doesn't get any easier. You should have yours in a day or so...how exciting!!! Keep us posted!


No I'm pretty sure this is the WORST part of the waiting game. To know that the decision is out there somewhere but STILL having no idea what it is. Nerve-wracking is an understatement! 

I will keep you posted and :fingerscrossed: for us both


----------



## Shimmering Smiles

Pannyann said:


> Congratulations that's great news your future can continue now am so happy for you





MimiannA said:


> :attention::attention::attention::attention::attention::attention:
> Hi all I'm so happy to say my hubby got his passport back today with his shiny visa on it......words can not even express my feelings right now, still feel like a dream! (Irony is we both had the exact same positive dream about it last week)........ I'm so so so happy
> 
> 14 weeks and 3days in total
> So greatful to God and thanks to everybody here for all the support, even though I only joined this month I've been following this forum silently for a very long time.
> 
> Thanks every once again for the words of encouragement
> 
> God luck to all still waiting, .....



So happy for you both, we are almost on the same timeline as yourselves having just received our documents back in the UK (26/9/14) after exactly 3 months from submission date however some of the documents have been retained and we have still not had an email alert to say a decision has been made or passport is ready for collection in Lagos, Nigeria. Were any of your documents kept i.e printed application form, financial requirements appendix plus a couple of character reference letters etc?

Feelings are running so high at the moment just wish these guys would give us a clue!


----------



## Pallykin

The theory around here is that passports are couriered back to Nigeria in batches. People report it's taking about a week. Communication seems really spotty. Which at location did you apply? Others with experience at that location will be able to comment with specifics.


----------



## Shimmering Smiles

Really, thanks for your quick response. We applied in Ikeja, they gave us a tracking reference number but have not updated the tracker since day one at which point they logged it as 'your Visa Application has been forwarded to the British High Commision' 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Pannyann

Shimmering Smiles said:


> So happy for you both, we are almost on the same timeline as yourselves having just received our documents back in the UK (26/9/14) after exactly 3 months from submission date however some of the documents have been retained and we have still not had an email alert to say a decision has been made or passport is ready for collection in Lagos, Nigeria. Were any of your documents kept i.e printed application form, financial requirements appendix plus a couple of character reference letters etc?
> 
> Feelings are running so high at the moment just wish these guys would give us a clue!


Yes they did keep somethings a copy of application form birth and marriage certificate copies. From decision made email to picking up passport was 7 working days. We applied in Lekki but picked it in ikeja your tracking will update normally late afternoon to pick the next day

Some people didn't get any email from Sheffield just the documents send back and then online tracking changed or text alert. I know it's hard but by the end of the week you should have your passport back.


----------



## Pannyann

Shimmering Smiles said:


> Really, thanks for your quick response. We applied in Ikeja, they gave us a tracking reference number but have not updated the tracker since day one at which point they logged it as 'your Visa Application has been forwarded to the British High Commision'
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated..


Hi our tracking never changed from day one until day before hubby picked his passport. The tracking will work if it wasn't for me contacting Sheffield etc we would have known nothing as like I said our tracking didn't change for 23 weeks.

We got my docs on a Friday and passport was ready for following Friday we got text alert and tracking update around 4pm Thursday afternoon.


----------



## mrsmackenzie

*Visa received!*

Hi everyone, 

My husband received his visa today! HUGE relief.

We requested it to start Oct 1st but it's dated Sept 16. 

*Does anyone know if there's a rule regarding when we enter the UK? I read somewhere on here that you had to travel within 3 weeks of the visa start date..*

Thanks and good luck to all! 

******************

*Timeline below:*

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority)
Date application submitted online: Aug 22
Date biometrics taken: Aug 25
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 8
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Decision made email received: Sept 25
Visa received: Sept 29


----------



## ashtarrose

The Visa expires when the date on the Visa says it expires.


----------



## nyclon

mrsmackenzie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband received his visa today! HUGE relief.
> 
> We requested it to start Oct 1st but it's dated Sept 16.
> 
> *Does anyone know if there's a rule regarding when we enter the UK? I read somewhere on here that you had to travel within 3 weeks of the visa start date..*
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all!
> 
> ******************
> 
> *Timeline below:*
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority)
> Date application submitted online: Aug 22
> Date biometrics taken: Aug 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 8
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Decision made email received: Sept 25
> Visa received: Sept 29


There is no requirement to enter within a certain amount of time. The visa is issued for 33 months giving you an extra 3 months to organise your move. It's is his best interest to arrive in the UK with at least 30 months left on the visa to avoid having to extend FLR (M) an extra time.


----------



## Lil_888

*Country applying from:* England
*Type of visa applied for:* Spousal FLR (non priority) 
*Date application submitted:* 30th August 2014 (documents sending via post)
*Date documentation was received by UKVI Office:* 01st September 2014
*Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
*Date Biometrics taken:* 13th September 2014
*Projected timeline given:* 12 weeks
*Date your visa was processed:* 25th September 2014
*Documents and Residence Permit (BRP) received:* 30th September 2014


----------



## Pallykin

mrsmackenzie said:


> *Does anyone know if there's a rule regarding when we enter the UK? I read somewhere on here that you had to travel within 3 weeks of the visa start date..*



You have the '3' correct, but it's months, not weeks. It's been recommended that you try to arrive and have the visa activated with more than 30 months, for example 31-32, as this gives you some timing flexibility when it's time to apply for FLR(M). In other words, try not to cut it too close.

Congratulations!


----------



## samprocks

*shipping*

Hello all!

I've finally received the "decision made email". I was somewhat hoping that the more personalized email that I received from the visa officer last week was our "decision made email" but it was for sure today. 

They included the tracking number to my included prepaid return addressed envelope and said it will be dispatched shortly. When I checked the tracking number it has not yet been processed, and I noticed that the ups person has the correct addresses but somehow managed marked it UPS Ground (for US shipping only) not UPS International.... does anyone know of what UPS will do?????? Will they still send it and just charge the account it was made under? Im hoping yes!?! any one experience this before?


----------



## Mmerya

Congrats on the email! 

I'm sure Sheffield has dealt with all kinds of issues with shipping!


----------



## jloj222

Does anyone have a non-priority time frame update for spouse settlement visa from USA to UK? I've been looking but it seems like everyone paid the extra money to upgrade to priority. With all the costs, i'd rather not, but i'd also like to see my husband again this year.


----------



## Dmoniz

jloj222 said:


> Does anyone have a non-priority time frame update for spouse settlement visa from USA to UK? I've been looking but it seems like everyone paid the extra money to upgrade to priority. With all the costs, i'd rather not, but i'd also like to see my husband again this year.


From what I've read it takes up to 2 months, or more.

I did priority and I got my decision mail *4 working days* from they have confirmed they received it. I shall be receiving my packet tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:

It was well worth it for the fast response. Just less stress of waiting. Just less than 24 hour until I know. I had a pretty well organized straight forward application.

At least if refused I can fix what ever I have done wrong and apply again faster. 

Well worth the priority! months before applying for the fiance visa. I put away a 150 dollars a month away just for priority. 

Good luck to you! whether you choose to do it with priority or not. I suggest priority though


----------



## Cici1977

Dmoniz said:


> From what I've read it takes up to 2 months, or more.
> 
> I did priority and I got my decision mail *4 working days* from they have confirmed they received it. I shall be receiving my packet tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> It was well worth it for the fast response. Just less stress of waiting. Just less than 24 hour until I know. I had a pretty well organized straight forward application.
> 
> At least if refused I can fix what ever I have done wrong and apply again faster.
> 
> Well worth the priority! months before applying for the fiance visa. I put away a 150 dollars a month away just for priority.
> 
> Good luck to you! whether you choose to do it with priority or not. I suggest priority though


My package is scheduled for delivery for tomorrow as well! Priority is definitely worth the extra money if you can afford to. Good luck to you tomorrow! I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jloj222

Thank you dmoniz and cici1977 for your replies. I just have a hard time with the added funds. if they can do it in a month or 4 days in your case why not just make the cost 2 grand instead of penny pinching, adding incentive for an extra half grand to get it faster? why not just make it all equally fast ?i don't know. it seems like a scam. but is it a scam to see our love ones faster? is one person's loved one more important than another's just through money alone? I guess it's a personal choice. Congratulations on your visa. I wish you and yours a wonderful life. I will continue to fret and wonder as my non-priority visa sits in a queue.


----------



## Mmerya

Cici1977 said:


> My package is scheduled for delivery for tomorrow as well! Priority is definitely worth the extra money if you can afford to. Good luck to you tomorrow! I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight! :fingerscrossed:


Mine is scheduled for tomorrow (today.... Can't sleep) delivery.... But fedex doesn't have it even in the states yet.... Not looking promising.... But not losing hope here at the end of the wait!


----------



## Cici1977

Mmerya said:


> Mine is scheduled for tomorrow (today.... Can't sleep) delivery.... But fedex doesn't have it even in the states yet.... Not looking promising.... But not losing hope here at the end of the wait!


Stay positive! Have you tried calling Fed Ex instead of online tracking? Maybe they have additional info they can give you?


----------



## Mmerya

Package is at fedex facility about an hour and a half from here!!! Put that baby on a truck!!! Lol! Started to understand why Sheffield doesn't do tracking.... It creates even more obsessive applicants!!!!


----------



## gcab

jloj222 said:


> Does anyone have a non-priority time frame update for spouse settlement visa from USA to UK? I've been looking but it seems like everyone paid the extra money to upgrade to priority. With all the costs, i'd rather not, but i'd also like to see my husband again this year.


We applied for a non-priority spouse settlement visa and have been waiting 9 weeks now. Hope that helps!


----------



## meganf0412

I got my visa today! For those not following the priority thread, here's my full timeline!

Visa: Settlement for Wife, Priority. (Second attempt. First denied in January because of financial requirement.) 
Applied Online (Priority): August 29th
Biometrics Taken: September 2nd
Supporting Documents Mailed: September 3rd
Supporting Documents Received by Sheffield: September 5th
Confirmation Email From Sheffield: September 13th
Email of Decision: September 26th
Visa Received: October 2nd

To everyone still waiting: as hard as it is keep the faith! It's all worth it to open up your passport and see the visa inside, I promise!


----------



## Mmerya

meganf0412 said:


> I got my visa today! For those not following the priority thread, here's my full timeline!
> 
> Visa: Settlement for Wife, Priority. (Second attempt. First denied in January because of financial requirement.)
> Applied Online (Priority): August 29th
> Biometrics Taken: September 2nd
> Supporting Documents Mailed: September 3rd
> Supporting Documents Received by Sheffield: September 5th
> Confirmation Email From Sheffield: September 13th
> Email of Decision: September 26th
> Visa Received: October 2nd
> 
> To everyone still waiting: as hard as it is keep the faith! It's all worth it to open up your passport and see the visa inside, I promise!



CONGRATS!!!! Happy for you! What's next? Share the excitement! 

My package is on truck for delivery!


----------



## meganf0412

Mmerya said:


> CONGRATS!!!! Happy for you! What's next? Share the excitement!
> 
> My package is on truck for delivery!


Thank you! 

Flying out October 16th and will be living in South West London (Twickenham area). So So excited! 

My fingers are extra crossed for good news for you soon!


----------



## Cici1977

meganf0412 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Flying out October 16th and will be living in South West London (Twickenham area). So So excited!
> 
> My fingers are extra crossed for good news for you soon!


I JUST got delivery of my shiny new fiancé visa!!!! I'm so excited! Flying out on the 16th as well (that's funny!). Congrats to you! To those of you still waiting, hang in there...the wait is worth it!!


----------



## jillix

Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum and have found it very informative so thought I would contribute my timeline as it progresses.

I noticed someone else mentioned a concern with the Edmonton office throwing your package in a pile behind their desk and then having no tracking info in the VFS Global system. Same thing for me but fortunately I did eventually get the confirmation email from Sheffield that they received the package.

After reading this thread I really wish I would have choosen priority as I need to leave for UK on Dec.24 so now using the tips to try and get that upgraded (as same issue as other Canadians, the online VFS does not give the option to upgrade after the fact).

Country applying from: Canada (via Edmonton office)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Aug.29, 2014
Date biometrics taken: Sep.4, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: (wasn't given the waybill number for the package to Sheffield)
Confirmation of receipt email from Sheffield: Sep.23, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 'aim for 12 weeks' but online UK gov site says only 55% are done in that timeline
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## Mmerya

The wait is over!!! Visas have arrived!! So excited!! I cannot express in words how I feel!

A few months ago I was overwhelmed by the process that seemed too much for me to do on my own. This forum has been a genuine life line with every step! Thank you to all who take the time to share their knowledge and experience!! 

What a beautiful day! Now to make flight arrangements and celebrate!!


----------



## lulu1509

Country applying from: St. Lucia

Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - Non Priority

Date application submitted (online or in person): 27th July 2014 Online 

Date biometrics taken: 11th August

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st August 2014

Office location processing your visa: Kingston VAC in Jamaica

Projected timeline given: 33% within 30 days and 100% within 12 weeks

Decision Made email received: 1st October

Visa Shipped email received: Still waiting

Date your visa was received: Still waiting nervously!

Sooooooo stressful. Doesn't help that when you call the £1.37 per minute helpline you are given the wrong information...


----------



## Pannyann

Just passing by to congratulate all of you who have received their visas and to all of you waiting I hope you hear fast. 

Goodluck everyone


----------



## samprocks

jloj222 said:


> Does anyone have a non-priority time frame update for spouse settlement visa from USA to UK? I've been looking but it seems like everyone paid the extra money to upgrade to priority. With all the costs, i'd rather not, but i'd also like to see my husband again this year.



This is my non priority timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement (non priority) (same-sex marriage)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online July 10th
Date biometrics taken: July 17th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 19th 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 95% within 12 wk 100% within 24 wk
Date your visa was processed: I receive an email on Sept 22 that asked for some more information. Sept 23 submitted more info via email and received a confirmation of needed materials email the same day.
Date of Decision made email: October 1st
UPS Expedit service shipping service: Package will be delivered on Oct 8th
(my package was sold to me as ups ground so ups sheffield upgraded my package to the most economic shipping time for free thankfully...but also i wish they wouldve contacted me so I couldve opted for faster lol)

Hopefully all is good next week and I'm on my way! I hope this non priority timeline helps you! 

I think I read someone write that the total weeks is determined by the date of Biometrics taken so my weeks would be 11 weeks(July17-October1st)... a week shy from the estimated 12 weeks for non priority. 

Good Luck all!


----------



## saraheileen

Mmerya said:


> The wait is over!!! Visas have arrived!! So excited!! I cannot express in words how I feel!
> 
> A few months ago I was overwhelmed by the process that seemed too much for me to do on my own. This forum has been a genuine life line with every step! Thank you to all who take the time to share their knowledge and experience!!
> 
> What a beautiful day! Now to make flight arrangements and celebrate!!


Congratulations! It's so nice to hear of people finally getting their visas. Good luck for the future x


----------



## mrsjankowski

Country applying from: France 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (Non priority, not an option in France)
Date application submitted (online or in person): (In person to tp)July 31st 2014
Date biometrics taken: July 31st, 2014
Date in which received confirmation by UK Border Agency office: 1st August 2014
Projected timeline given:: No timeline had been given.
Date of decision email:: 2/10/2014

Hurray!
Open to all questions will try to answer.


----------



## ashtarrose

They send out decision emails in the morning when they open. I've got nothing do I've got up assume this isn't my week and hope next week is.


----------



## Ciaran19

Priority Application

Application and Supporting Docs sent 17th September
Processing email received 23rd September
Decision has been made email sent today!!! (3rd October)

Praying its been successful - Im already so nervous, horrible the way you get an email saying its been decided but they don't let you know


----------



## Shimmering Smiles

Pannyann said:


> Hi our tracking never changed from day one until day before hubby picked his passport. The tracking will work if it wasn't for me contacting Sheffield etc we would have known nothing as like I said our tracking didn't change for 23 weeks.
> 
> We got my docs on a Friday and passport was ready for following Friday we got text alert and tracking update around 4pm Thursday afternoon.



Well it has been a week since we got our documents back and still have not had any correspondence to say a decision had been made or passport is ready for collection!! 
Wish these guys would hurry up...
Has anyone else had there documents back with a few bits retained and still had a refusal or is this a positive sign or is there just no pattern to how the process works?

Just wanted to wish everyone out there good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MimiannA

Shimmering Smiles said:


> So happy for you both, we are almost on the same timeline as yourselves having just received our documents back in the UK (26/9/14) after exactly 3 months from submission date however some of the documents have been retained and we have still not had an email alert to say a decision has been made or passport is ready for collection in Lagos, Nigeria. Were any of your documents kept i.e printed application form, financial requirements appendix plus a couple of character reference letters etc?
> 
> Feelings are running so high at the moment just wish these guys would give us a clue!



Really sorry for the late reply, been having issues with tmobile network! 

Anyways I do hope you have received an alert 

But I found that they kept the appendix, the letter from both I and partner, and application form etc....

I didn't put in extra copies 

And we got an email alert late afternoon after 2 week of me receiving the document..


----------



## Shimmering Smiles

MimiannA said:


> Really sorry for the late reply, been having issues with tmobile network!
> 
> Anyways I do hope you have received an alert
> 
> But I found that they kept the appendix, the letter from both I and partner, and application form etc....
> 
> I didn't put in extra copies
> 
> And we got an email alert late afternoon after 2 week of me receiving the document..


Thank you, those are the exact same things that they have kept from us and it has now been 1 week since we had our documents back and still not heard a thing!
I am so anxious as I'm sure you know from your own experience. 
Congratulations again to you both and thank you for the response


----------



## MimiannA

Shimmering Smiles said:


> So happy for you both, we are almost on the same timeline as yourselves having just received our documents back in the UK (26/9/14) after exactly 3 months from submission date however some of the documents have been retained and we have still not had an email alert to say a decision has been made or passport is ready for collection in Lagos, Nigeria. Were any of your documents kept i.e printed application form, financial requirements appendix plus a couple of character reference letters etc?
> 
> Feelings are running so high at the moment just wish these guys would give us a clue!





Shimmering Smiles said:


> Well it has been a week since we got our documents back and still have not had any correspondence to say a decision had been made or passport is ready for collection!!
> Wish these guys would hurry up...
> Has anyone else had there documents back with a few bits retained and still had a refusal or is this a positive sign or is there just no pattern to how the process works?
> 
> Just wanted to wish everyone out there good luck :fingerscrossed:




I believe you have a positive outcome, I was told by someone that you would have been addressed of a negative outcome in your documents if so! How far that is true I don't knw....

I know it's hard, I was in your position last week 
But keep strong and try do get busy with other thing because I can guarantee you that moment when you forget about it is when it'll come!

Good luck Hun
And sorry once again for the late response...


----------



## Shimmering Smiles

MimiannA said:


> I believe you have a positive outcome, I was told by someone that you would have been addressed of a negative outcome in your documents if so! How far that is true I don't knw....
> 
> I know it's hard, I was in your position last week
> But keep strong and try do get busy with other thing because I can guarantee you that moment when you forget about it is when it'll come!
> 
> Good luck Hun
> And sorry once again for the late response...


Thank you I pray everyday that it will be positive news! ray:
Is there anyone on here that can confirm whether you are addressed of a negative outcome when you receive your documents back?

Oh man I just don't know what to do with myself!! Breathe...


----------



## Pallykin

Shimmering Smiles said:


> Is there anyone on here that can confirm whether you are addressed of a negative outcome when you receive your documents back?


For privacy reasons, they do not reveal the outcome via email except for very rare occasions when they say you were awarded the visa. Unfortunately, all you can do is wait. You should know if your application was strong...


----------



## Mils

Woke up this morning to take my fiancée to the airport, after her two week visit (definitely a nice distraction during the waiting process), and found the Decision Made email. Both of us were flailing over it. Too bad they don't say what the outcome is.

So... updated timeline....


Country applying from: *USA*
Type of visa applied for: *Fiancée/Marriage (Priority)*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *31 Aug*
Date biometrics taken: *8 Sept*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 Sept (FedEx) *14 Sept* (Emailed)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None, but we estimated 3-6 weeks.
Decision made email: *3 Oct*

Date your visa was received: FedEx estimates Monday 5 Oct 10:30 AM CDT. Hopefully it is a yes.

This is going to be SUCH a LONG weekend for those of us waiting for our packages to arrive. I've had nightmares the past two weeks that I ticked the wrong box or our proof of relationship wasn't strong enough, and they've denied it. I hope that isn't the case.


----------



## lulu1509

lulu1509 said:


> Country applying from: St. Lucia
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - Non Priority
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 27th July 2014 Online
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 11th August
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st August 2014
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Kingston VAC in Jamaica
> 
> Projected timeline given: 33% within 30 days and 100% within 12 weeks
> 
> Decision Made email received: 1st October
> 
> Visa Shipped email received: Still waiting
> 
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting nervously!
> 
> Sooooooo stressful. Doesn't help that when you call the £1.37 per minute helpline you are given the wrong information...


Just received an email to say 'passport has been dispatched' sooooooo nervous and panicking... Does this mean we have been refused as I've heard they would have said your visa has been dispatched... Can anyone clarify?


----------



## ashtarrose

Mils said:


> Woke up this morning to take my fiancée to the airport, after her two week visit (definitely a nice distraction during the waiting process), and found the Decision Made email. Both of us were flailing over it. Too bad they don't say what the outcome is.
> 
> So... updated timeline....
> 
> 
> Country applying from: *USA*
> Type of visa applied for: *Fiancée/Marriage (Priority)*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *31 Aug*
> Date biometrics taken: *8 Sept*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 Sept (FedEx) *14 Sept* (Emailed)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None, but we estimated 3-6 weeks.
> Decision made email: *3 Oct*
> 
> Date your visa was received: FedEx estimates Monday 5 Oct 10:30 AM CDT. Hopefully it is a yes.
> 
> This is going to be SUCH a LONG weekend for those of us waiting for our packages to arrive. I've had nightmares the past two weeks that I ticked the wrong box or our proof of relationship wasn't strong enough, and they've denied it. I hope that isn't the case.


Congrats! I'm anxious because my timeline is so close to a lot of people who are receiving their emails now. :cheer2:


----------



## Mils

ashtarrose said:


> Congrats! I'm anxious because my timeline is so close to a lot of people who are receiving their emails now. :cheer2:


SOON! I'm holding out hope for you.

I'm sat here fretting over if our proof of relationship was good enough. (Known each other 9 years online, met 1 1/2 years ago, but only 8 photos together). Then... there's the whole liquidating mutual funds thing. I triple checked the rules, and followed them, but still fear that might be a shot against us.

Will just be trying to distract myself all weekend. :behindsofa:


----------



## ArielHexen

Country applying from: Mexico 
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (Non priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): (In person to tp) July 2nd 2014
Date biometrics taken: July 2nd, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Bogota Colombia 
Date package arrived at Colombia: July 7th 2014
Date in which received confirmation by UK Border Agency office: July 7th 2014
Projected timeline given:: First email said 12 weeks, last email said something between 12 and 24 weeks 
Date of decision email:: September 25th 
Visa Received : October 3rd 


Yay very happy now


----------



## Ciaran19

Mils said:


> Woke up this morning to take my fiancée to the airport, after her two week visit (definitely a nice distraction during the waiting process), and found the Decision Made email. Both of us were flailing over it. Too bad they don't say what the outcome is.
> 
> So... updated timeline....
> 
> 
> Country applying from: *USA*
> Type of visa applied for: *Fiancée/Marriage (Priority)*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *31 Aug*
> Date biometrics taken: *8 Sept*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 Sept (FedEx) *14 Sept* (Emailed)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None, but we estimated 3-6 weeks.
> Decision made email: *3 Oct*
> 
> Date your visa was received: FedEx estimates Monday 5 Oct 10:30 AM CDT. Hopefully it is a yes.
> 
> This is going to be SUCH a LONG weekend for those of us waiting for our packages to arrive. I've had nightmares the past two weeks that I ticked the wrong box or our proof of relationship wasn't strong enough, and they've denied it. I hope that isn't the case.


Our timeline is practically the same except ours is for spuse - ours is even due the same time on Monday - today has already been murder on my nerves... good luck to you!


----------



## Mils

Ciaran19 said:


> Our timeline is practically the same except ours is for spuse - ours is even due the same time on Monday - today has already been murder on my nerves... good luck to you!


Here's hoping we both have positive outcomes Monday morning.


----------



## lulu1509

lulu1509 said:


> lulu1509 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: St. Lucia
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - Non Priority
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 27th July 2014 Online
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 11th August
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st August 2014
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Kingston VAC in Jamaica
> 
> Projected timeline given: 33% within 30 days and 100% within 12 weeks
> 
> Decision Made email received: 1st October
> 
> Visa Shipped email received: Still waiting
> 
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting nervously!
> 
> Sooooooo stressful. Doesn't help that when you call the ?1.37 per minute helpline you are given the wrong information...
> 
> 
> 
> Just received an email to say 'passport has been dispatched' sooooooo nervous and panicking... Does this mean we have been refused as I've heard they would have said your visa has been dispatched... Can anyone clarify?
Click to expand...

Finally my husbands package arrived and he has a shiny new visa in his passport! I thought waiting 7 weeks was stressful so I feel for those who have had to wait longer and still are. It's an awful experience to have to endure especially if you are as impatient as I am! Thank you everyone, this website has been AMAZING and without it I would not have had a clue as to what we were doing or what to expect. Far from happy with the service from UKVI but so happy we got the visa! Thanks again everyone and good luck.


----------



## MimiannA

Good luck to all expecting their visa this week. 
Your all in my prayers!


----------



## Mils

I GOT IT!!!! I'm so excited. I'm shaking. Had a moment of panic because my passport was buried in the papers. I don't know what to do with myself today.

Thank you to everyone! I love you all and this forum!


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée/Marriage (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 31 Aug
Date biometrics taken: 8 Sept
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 Sept (FedEx) 14 Sept (Emailed)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None, but we estimated 3-6 weeks.
Decision made email: 3 Oct

Date your visa was received: *6 October 2014*

It's valid from 26 Sept, so I think the decision might have been made sooner. That still gives us 20+ days after the 3 March wedding to apply for FLR.


----------



## Cici1977

Mils said:


> I GOT IT!!!! I'm so excited. I'm shaking. Had a moment of panic because my passport was buried in the papers. I don't know what to do with myself today.
> 
> Thank you to everyone! I love you all and this forum!
> 
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancée/Marriage (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 31 Aug
> Date biometrics taken: 8 Sept
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 Sept (FedEx) 14 Sept (Emailed)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None, but we estimated 3-6 weeks.
> Decision made email: 3 Oct
> 
> Date your visa was received: *6 October 2014*
> 
> It's valid from 26 Sept, so I think the decision might have been made sooner. That still gives us 20+ days after the 3 March wedding to apply for FLR.


Congrats! I know that feeling of panic as mine was buried within my paperwork as well! Such a great feeling to know all the waiting and wondering was worth it!


----------



## Ciaran19

WE GOT OUR VISA!!!

Thanks to everyone for help especially Nyclon!

Ours too was buried in paperwork - time to sort our post thanksgiving flights

Application and Supporting Docs sent 17th September
Processing email received 23rd September
Decision has been made email sent 3rd October
Visa received today!!! (6th OctobeR)

The weekend wait was hell!


----------



## v15ben

We are starting to get to the point of application very soon - this Friday!
Hoping it'll be around 1 month to process from submitting online to getting visa in hand.
Might be a little longer, but I'd love my wife to be in the UK for Thanksgiving.
What are our chances I wonder?
Fingers crossed!


----------



## noveisi

jillix said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum and have found it very informative so thought I would contribute my timeline as it progresses.
> 
> I noticed someone else mentioned a concern with the Edmonton office throwing your package in a pile behind their desk and then having no tracking info in the VFS Global system. Same thing for me but fortunately I did eventually get the confirmation email from Sheffield that they received the package.
> 
> After reading this thread I really wish I would have choosen priority as I need to leave for UK on Dec.24 so now using the tips to try and get that upgraded (as same issue as other Canadians, the online VFS does not give the option to upgrade after the fact).
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (via Edmonton office)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Aug.29, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: Sep.4, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: (wasn't given the waybill number for the package to Sheffield)
> Confirmation of receipt email from Sheffield: Sep.23, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 'aim for 12 weeks' but online UK gov site says only 55% are done in that timeline
> Date your visa was received: waiting


Hi! I had my appointment in Edmonton on the 2nd of September, reciceved in Sheffield on the 23rd also! I posted earlier about my concerns which is probably the one you mentioned. Have you seen any more information about upgrading or tracking? I've found very little. I hope very much that we both hear something soon!!


----------



## jillix

noveisi said:


> Hi! I had my appointment in Edmonton on the 2nd of September, reciceved in Sheffield on the 23rd also! I posted earlier about my concerns which is probably the one you mentioned. Have you seen any more information about upgrading or tracking? I've found very little. I hope very much that we both hear something soon!!


Hi Noveisi,

The VFS tracking still does not have any of my details but I did request a status update via ukvi-international.faq-help.com (email route) and they did respond within a couple of days (with the info 'found that your application has not yet been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer'). 

I have also been following the advise outlined by mcweaves on this thread to upgrade to priority.
expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/523082-purchasing-priority-settlement-visa-service.html
So far the advise has been spot on and I've gotten as far as sending VFS my credit card details, waiting to receive the receipt back to forward to Sheffield. In my correspondence with VFS, they did suggest if I was cearby, I could go to the Edmonton office to pay for the priority service, not sure if that is feasible for you (wasn't for me as I am in Calgary.)

Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## ashtarrose

Well now I'm a bit nervous. A lot of people are getting VISA emails and they sent in their paperwork after I did. I did include information on a car accident I was in during June which I am hoping isn't the cause of a delay. I rear-ended someone, paid the fine and was the only one hurt. Do you think that will slow it down?


----------



## samprocks

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!

NIGHTMARE!!!

IM IN SHOCK AND IN TEARS!!!!

just got the package and NO PASSPORT!!!!!!l

everything that we sent in is there except the passport..

so I facetimed my husband and called the pay by min number and they said that it couldve been misplaced in some elses package, or they could misplaced it... then said they will forward the info to sheffield so they can look or whatever and it could be up to a week before i hear back from them!!!! like where is my visa!

NIGHTMARE!!

alsooooo UPS changed my packaging when it was delayed to expedited and like its in a different package now so ....i dont know .. what if they stole it...

completely sad and pissed!

i just want to be with my husbanddd ERRRRRRR

has anyone had this issues before??


----------



## ashtarrose

I figured out what has happened. They confirmed my priority upgrade on the 10th of Sept, but someone forgot to put it in the priority queue. I've been at the bottom all month. :/


----------



## ashtarrose

I've seen that happened before, at least you may have a second package coming. As I recall the other people had to make a lot of emails to figure out where theirs was.

I hope it isn't a curse on North Carolina, I'm coming out of NC and Mneyme was from North Carolina too.




samprocks said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!
> 
> NIGHTMARE!!!
> 
> IM IN SHOCK AND IN TEARS!!!!
> 
> just got the package and NO PASSPORT!!!!!!l
> 
> everything that we sent in is there except the passport..
> 
> so I facetimed my husband and called the pay by min number and they said that it couldve been misplaced in some elses package, or they could misplaced it... then said they will forward the info to sheffield so they can look or whatever and it could be up to a week before i hear back from them!!!! like where is my visa!
> 
> NIGHTMARE!!
> 
> alsooooo UPS changed my packaging when it was delayed to expedited and like its in a different package now so ....i dont know .. what if they stole it...
> 
> completely sad and pissed!
> 
> i just want to be with my husbanddd ERRRRRRR
> 
> has anyone had this issues before??


----------



## samprocks

ashtarrose said:


> I've seen that happened before, at least you may have a second package coming. As I recall the other people had to make a lot of emails to figure out where theirs was.
> 
> I hope it isn't a curse on North Carolina, I'm coming out of NC and Mneyme was from North Carolina too.


I dont have a second package coming. We are making lots of emails and everything to figure it out.. They said the would let me know of something within a week via email.. 

What has happened before? do they send out a second package without informing you? Is this common?


----------



## jillix

samprocks said:


> I dont have a second package coming. We are making lots of emails and everything to figure it out.. They said the would let me know of something within a week via email..
> 
> What has happened before? do they send out a second package without informing you? Is this common?


Yikes! That is terrible - I hope you are able to get it sorted out soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jillix

A quick update on my timeline....

I have been following the steps outlined by mcweaves on how Canadians can upgrade to priority service. I have been able to make the payment and VFS sent back a scan of the receipt which I then forwarded to Sheffield. I'll report back once they confirm they have received payment and moved me to priority.

Country applying from: Canada (via Edmonton office)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Aug.29, 2014
Date biometrics taken: Sep.4, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: (wasn't given the waybill number for the package to Sheffield)
Confirmation of receipt email from Sheffield: Sep.23, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 'aim for 12 weeks' but online UK gov site says only 55% are done in that timeline
Sent Priority upgrade request/pymt to Sheffield: Oct.7, 2014
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## GsGirl

EEA Family Permit timeline...

Country applying from: *USA*
Type of Visa: *EEA Family Permit*
Date application submitted: *Aug 25th*
Date biometrics taken: *Aug 27th*
Date documents received by UK Border Agency (NYC): *Sep 10th* 
Confirmation receipts email: *Sep 12th*
Projected timeline given: *~"...average processing times for visa applications submitted to the British Consulate in New York as of week of 02 Sept for non-settlement applications is 13 working days"*
Email a decision has been made: *Sept 30th*
[email subject line - *"Your UK Visa has been issued - Please don't reply to this email"...*
Date Visa received: *Oct 2nd*
YES!! Got it!! I triple checked my passport's new stamp out of disbelief that this 1st step is finally finished and successfully! First reaction was tears, then numbness, then giddiness.

Many thanks to the moderators!!! This forum has been invaluable in clarifying the processes, providing direct/indirect emotional support for "fellow-applicants", and being a place of community when well-meaning friend's "oh, don't worry - you'll get it" just doesn't help address the deep anxiety of unknowns. 

To all starting the process or waiting for results, I wish you the very best outcomes! God Bless!!


----------



## SalmaKhayrul

Hello All.
i posted a few days back. Maybe just a week ago.i just feel the need to repost coz it actually makes me feel better. great forum great ppl, i love it! 
Today is exactly a month since hubby submitted all paperwork. we r non priority and all this waiting is making me anxious. 

i did email uk visa and immigration enquiry and last Tuesday was told that there was a delay on decision of application. N me being obsessive i emailed again today. n was told this app is in process. anyone have an idea when it may be tht i recieve a decision. may it be that whatever reason there was delay iy
may hve been sorted. im really hoping we here something soon
would it b wrng to email them again. the UK visa & immigration enquiry
how often can i email them???????


----------



## Pallykin

SalmaKhayrul said:


> Today is exactly a month since hubby submitted all paperwork. we r non priority and all this waiting is making me anxious.


Where are you applying from/what office is processing your information?

Its my understanding that Sheffield is taking 12 weeks for non-priority applications... unless this has sped up recently.

The communication from UKVI is really poor, and they often give incorrect information in response to emails. So that may just add to your anxiety. Unfortunately, you just have to be patient and wait.


----------



## Rest1122

Hi guys! 

I posted this on another thread but will post here too; MY VISA WAS APPROVEDDDDD!!!! I thought I would post my timeline to give some hope to you all, specially the non-priority people!

Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement Fiance (Non-priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: August 21 
Biometrics Completed: August 25
Documents sent: August 27 
Documents received in Sheffield: August 29
Documents received email: September 15
Decision made email: September 30
Visa Received: October 8

All in all it basically took a month to get my visa. The decision was made the same day they sent the "documents received" email so technically it was less then a month?

Good luck to allllllllllllllll!


----------



## samprocks

This is just an update on my journey so far...


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement (non priority) (same-sex marriage)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online July 10th
Date biometrics taken: July 17th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 19th 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 95% within 12 wk 100% within 24 wk
Date your visa was processed: I receive an email on Sept 22 that asked for some more information 
Submitted more information and was acknowledge as received: sept 23
Decision made email: oct 1st
Package arrived: Oct 8th---- Missing my passport! No denied letter so we are assuming we were approved. But NO PASSPORT

oct 8: called the escalation phone number(pay by min) and reported the issue. also sent emails responding to the decision made email reporting the missing passport, and the online question submission with 1 day turn around. 

oct 9: received email saying they are investigating the situation and it may take a few days to hear something. also, received an email from the same address asking the same information that I gave them on the phone call and also told me to submit the information through the website that I already have used. so i did that, again. I have also emailed the US embassy in London and reported the issue, I thought maybe they could reach out and be of help.

Meanwhile my husband, a Dr of International Law living in Sheffield, has tried calling all forms of communication with the Visa Office none of which get through. Has tried entering the building, not allowed. Also has called a friend of a friend that works in the office, left voice mail(oct 8). 
If we haven't heard by end of monday he will draft a formal email outlining how poor this service is and that he will be immediately contacting the government ombudsman with a formal complaint. 


I am so happy for everyone that has gotten their VISA and is on the way or planning your ways to your loved ones. But I am literally all packed up with no where to go and I was so expecting this happy news yesterday and to be flying out today... Thats not happening now... and I finished at my job last week and now I'm just in limbo 

Has anyone ever heard of them losing a passport? This has become a nightmare.


----------



## nyclon

samprocks said:


> This is just an update on my journey so far...
> 
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement (non priority) (same-sex marriage)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online July 10th
> Date biometrics taken: July 17th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 19th 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 95% within 12 wk 100% within 24 wk
> Date your visa was processed: I receive an email on Sept 22 that asked for some more information
> Submitted more information and was acknowledge as received: sept 23
> Decision made email: oct 1st
> Package arrived: Oct 8th---- Missing my passport! No denied letter so we are assuming we were approved. But NO PASSPORT
> 
> oct 8: called the escalation phone number(pay by min) and reported the issue. also sent emails responding to the decision made email reporting the missing passport, and the online question submission with 1 day turn around.
> 
> oct 9: received email saying they are investigating the situation and it may take a few days to hear something. also, received an email from the same address asking the same information that I gave them on the phone call and also told me to submit the information through the website that I already have used. so i did that, again. I have also emailed the US embassy in London and reported the issue, I thought maybe they could reach out and be of help.
> 
> Meanwhile my husband, a Dr of International Law living in Sheffield, has tried calling all forms of communication with the Visa Office none of which get through. Has tried entering the building, not allowed. Also has called a friend of a friend that works in the office, left voice mail(oct 8).
> If we haven't heard by end of monday he will draft a formal email outlining how poor this service is and that he will be immediately contacting the government ombudsman with a formal complaint.
> 
> 
> I am so happy for everyone that has gotten their VISA and is on the way or planning your ways to your loved ones. But I am literally all packed up with no where to go and I was so expecting this happy news yesterday and to be flying out today... Thats not happening now... and I finished at my job last week and now I'm just in limbo
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of them losing a passport? This has become a nightmare.


Have you carefully gone through all the documents that were returned to you to be sure it's not stuck to something?

Rather than drafting complaints you should concentrate on finding your passport. Have your partner contact his MP to see if he can find out something.


----------



## jillix

I think I have been upgraded to priority! Received a reply to my request to be upgraded (scan of pymt receipt included) which says "These documents have been added to your application" so hopefully that means that they have upgraded me. I'll probably give it a week and then email UKVI to confirm that is the case.


Country applying from: Canada (via Edmonton office)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (non-priority; upgraded priority Oct.9)
Date application submitted (online): Aug.29, 2014
Date biometrics taken: Sep.4, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation of receipt email from Sheffield: Sep.23, 2014
Projected timeline given: 'aim for 12 weeks' but online UK gov site says only 55% are done in that timeline
Sent Priority upgrade request/pymt to Sheffield: Oct.7, 2014; confirmed receipt Oct.9
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## samprocks

Sadly, I have flipped between the papers at least 100 times hoping it would pop out and then thought maybe its stuck in a hidden corner so rip the packaging apart .. then thought maybe its in the plastic slip, ripped that open... nothing, nowhere.

Thank you for the advice, he will do that.


----------



## RMBUSUK

jloj222 said:


> Does anyone have a non-priority time frame update for spouse settlement visa from USA to UK? I've been looking but it seems like everyone paid the extra money to upgrade to priority. With all the costs, i'd rather not, but i'd also like to see my husband again this year.


Here is my timeline, I hope it helps..

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (not priority)
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Application submitted (online): July 21st 2014
Biometrics taken: July 24th 2014
Documents delivered according to FedEx tracking: August 8th 2014
Email confirmation of documentation received by UK Border Agency office: August 20th 2014
Projected timeline given: 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100 per cent within 24 weeks of the application date
Date of decision email: October 7th 2014
Date your visa was received: October 9th 2014


----------



## ashtarrose

I hit a snag with my priority application. They verified it on the 10th of September as priority, so i waited and watched as others got their visa's and I emailed Sheffield directly to ask if it was delayed.

It turns out whoever responded to the original email never attached my priority status to my application so I've been on the bottom of the queue this entire time.

I got a second priority upgrade email today after re-sending the receipt and pdf of their original email.

Now I have no idea how long it will take anymore.


----------



## samprocks

Update:The visa office is passing blame on UPS and the US Embassy in London says they can help me I just have to come in and pay $105. News flash I can't go to your US Embassy in London without a passport.

checked the mail today hoping and praying; still no passport  

My husband (Dr of International Law) wrote to Sheffield today to threaten legal action if information and my passport is not produced.

He states:

".......the contract is between UPS and Sheffield visa office. If there has been interference with the contents of the envelope by a UPS employee then, although there may be criminal implications for the individual that has tampered with the envelope, it is the legal responsibility of Sheffield visa office to investigate whether the envelope was interfered with and pursue the matter until an effective resolution is found. It is not acceptable to pass this responsibility to Shane/us. You should therefore contact UPS......We kindly request that you take the initiative and contact UPS to determine whether they have the passport or know where it is. If not, I will contact my MP immediately in order to submit a complaint to the Parliamentary Ombudsman that Sheffield visa office has engaged in maladministration. I assure you that I will vigorously pursue this course of action, as well as any other legal options available to me."

This is no fun. I hope no one has to go through this. Please send me your positive thoughts and energy, as I feel completely defeated and disheartened.


----------



## meganf0412

samprocks said:


> Update:The visa office is passing blame on UPS and the US Embassy in London says they can help me I just have to come in and pay $105. News flash I can't go to your US Embassy in London without a passport.
> 
> checked the mail today hoping and praying; still no passport
> 
> My husband (Dr of International Law) wrote to Sheffield today to threaten legal action if information and my passport is not produced.
> 
> He states:
> 
> ".......the contract is between UPS and Sheffield visa office. If there has been interference with the contents of the envelope by a UPS employee then, although there may be criminal implications for the individual that has tampered with the envelope, it is the legal responsibility of Sheffield visa office to investigate whether the envelope was interfered with and pursue the matter until an effective resolution is found. It is not acceptable to pass this responsibility to Shane/us. You should therefore contact UPS......We kindly request that you take the initiative and contact UPS to determine whether they have the passport or know where it is. If not, I will contact my MP immediately in order to submit a complaint to the Parliamentary Ombudsman that Sheffield visa office has engaged in maladministration. I assure you that I will vigorously pursue this course of action, as well as any other legal options available to me."
> 
> This is no fun. I hope no one has to go through this. Please send me your positive thoughts and energy, as I feel completely defeated and disheartened.


 I've been reading your recent posts and I'm SO sorry you're going through that! I don't know what advice to offer but know that people on this forum are rooting for you!


----------



## gcab

samprocks said:


> Update:The visa office is passing blame on UPS and the US Embassy in London says they can help me I just have to come in and pay $105. News flash I can't go to your US Embassy in London without a passport.
> 
> checked the mail today hoping and praying; still no passport
> 
> My husband (Dr of International Law) wrote to Sheffield today to threaten legal action if information and my passport is not produced.
> 
> He states:
> 
> ".......the contract is between UPS and Sheffield visa office. If there has been interference with the contents of the envelope by a UPS employee then, although there may be criminal implications for the individual that has tampered with the envelope, it is the legal responsibility of Sheffield visa office to investigate whether the envelope was interfered with and pursue the matter until an effective resolution is found. It is not acceptable to pass this responsibility to Shane/us. You should therefore contact UPS......We kindly request that you take the initiative and contact UPS to determine whether they have the passport or know where it is. If not, I will contact my MP immediately in order to submit a complaint to the Parliamentary Ombudsman that Sheffield visa office has engaged in maladministration. I assure you that I will vigorously pursue this course of action, as well as any other legal options available to me."
> 
> This is no fun. I hope no one has to go through this. Please send me your positive thoughts and energy, as I feel completely defeated and disheartened.


My husband is a campaign manager for a Member of Parliament. If you'd like I can ask him for advice.


----------



## nyclon

samprocks said:


> Update:The visa office is passing blame on UPS and the US Embassy in London says they can help me I just have to come in and pay $105. News flash I can't go to your US Embassy in London without a passport.
> 
> checked the mail today hoping and praying; still no passport
> 
> My husband (Dr of International Law) wrote to Sheffield today to threaten legal action if information and my passport is not produced.
> 
> He states:
> 
> ".......the contract is between UPS and Sheffield visa office. If there has been interference with the contents of the envelope by a UPS employee then, although there may be criminal implications for the individual that has tampered with the envelope, it is the legal responsibility of Sheffield visa office to investigate whether the envelope was interfered with and pursue the matter until an effective resolution is found. It is not acceptable to pass this responsibility to Shane/us. You should therefore contact UPS......We kindly request that you take the initiative and contact UPS to determine whether they have the passport or know where it is. If not, I will contact my MP immediately in order to submit a complaint to the Parliamentary Ombudsman that Sheffield visa office has engaged in maladministration. I assure you that I will vigorously pursue this course of action, as well as any other legal options available to me."
> 
> This is no fun. I hope no one has to go through this. Please send me your positive thoughts and energy, as I feel completely defeated and disheartened.


I appreciate your frustration but honestly, threatening letters at this point aren't going to help you get your passport and visa sorted. Rather than sending a threatening letter your partner should have contacted his MP as I suggested to you earlier. He/she could have made enquiries. 

I don't understand why you thought the U.S. Embassy in London could help you. They have nothing to do with UK visas. What they are probably telling you I am guessing, is that if you are in London they can sort out your passport for a fee of $105. 

Have you contacted UPS? You should probably report your passport as lost, get a new passport. Did UKVI confirm that a visa was granted? If so, then once you have your new passport, contact them for instructions on where to send your passport to have the visa attached.


----------



## samprocks

nyclon: We did not contact an MP yesterday because my husband knows how the legal process works and, quite frankly contacting an MP first is not the correct course of action. 

My husband is going about this issue in the correct and respecting way of the law, instead of just calling an MP to pull some strings. First you have to inform the person of whom your having the problem with of the legal action you plan to take (ie call an MP and explain the maladministration) if the situation is not taken care of.

Thats why we didnt just email an MP yesterday. Because we sent Sheffield visa office timeline with legal course of action and on Monday a MP will be contacted if they do not respect the legal action timeline. Because that lays to more proof of maladministration.

Also, the reason why I contacted the US Embassy in London is because my passport/visa if it is lost it was lost in the UK by a person unknown to me. (you report your passport missing in whatever country it goes missing in) And yes they were explaining that if i were in the UK I go there to get a new passport there. And that was unhelpful as I am not in the UK (I know i can not get my UK visa from a US embassy.)

I have contacted the UPS on my own without response. But by law this is not my responsibility as I was not the one whom transferred it to UPS, the Sheffield Visa office was is so they are held accountable by law. 

Lastly the US Embassy in London will not let me report it lost or stolen until a police report (or other proof that is is for sure gone is produced). I personally did not lose my passport so this is now up the Sheffield Visa office to produce that document.

The UKVI has not contacted me to confirm if it was granted or not. (I am only assuming I was granted the visa since I do not have any denied papers in what was mailed back to me) They have not been of any help what so ever.


----------



## nyclon

samprocks said:


> nyclon: We did not contact an MP yesterday because my husband knows how the legal process works and, quite frankly contacting an MP first is not the correct course of action.
> 
> My husband is going about this issue in the correct and respecting way of the law, instead of just calling an MP to pull some strings. First you have to inform the person of whom your having the problem with of the legal action you plan to take (ie call an MP and explain the maladministration) if the situation is not taken care of.
> 
> Thats why we didnt just email an MP yesterday. Because we sent Sheffield visa office timeline with legal course of action and on Monday a MP will be contacted if they do not respect the legal action timeline. Because that lays to more proof of maladministration.
> 
> Also, the reason why I contacted the US Embassy in London is because my passport/visa if it is lost it was lost in the UK by a person unknown to me. (you report your passport missing in whatever country it goes missing in) And yes they were explaining that if i were in the UK I go there to get a new passport there. And that was unhelpful as I am not in the UK (I know i can not get my UK visa from a US embassy.)
> 
> I have contacted the UPS on my own without response. But by law this is not my responsibility as I was not the one whom transferred it to UPS, the Sheffield Visa office was is so they are held accountable by law.
> 
> Lastly the US Embassy in London will not let me report it lost or stolen until a police report (or other proof that is is for sure gone is produced). I personally did not lose my passport so this is now up the Sheffield Visa office to produce that document.
> 
> The UKVI has not contacted me to confirm if it was granted or not. (I am only assuming I was granted the visa since I do not have any denied papers in what was mailed back to me) They have not been of any help what so ever.


How could you possibly know that your passport was lost in the UK? Honestly, your nitpicking over who's responsible and accountable by law is doing nothing to help you get your visa if in fact your application was successful and isn't that what you want? Is it more important that you get your visa or that you place blame? 

I would suggest you report your passport lost to your local police, get a police report, get a new passport and then work out how to get your visa.


----------



## ashtarrose

The new system is clearly highly flawed, someone must be keeping a log somewhere for all of these issues.


----------



## gcab

samprocks said:


> nyclon: We did not contact an MP yesterday because my husband knows how the legal process works and, quite frankly contacting an MP first is not the correct course of action.
> 
> My husband is going about this issue in the correct and respecting way of the law, instead of just calling an MP to pull some strings. First you have to inform the person of whom your having the problem with of the legal action you plan to take (ie call an MP and explain the maladministration) if the situation is not taken care of.
> 
> Thats why we didnt just email an MP yesterday. Because we sent Sheffield visa office timeline with legal course of action and on Monday a MP will be contacted if they do not respect the legal action timeline. Because that lays to more proof of maladministration.
> 
> Also, the reason why I contacted the US Embassy in London is because my passport/visa if it is lost it was lost in the UK by a person unknown to me. (you report your passport missing in whatever country it goes missing in) And yes they were explaining that if i were in the UK I go there to get a new passport there. And that was unhelpful as I am not in the UK (I know i can not get my UK visa from a US embassy.)
> 
> I have contacted the UPS on my own without response. But by law this is not my responsibility as I was not the one whom transferred it to UPS, the Sheffield Visa office was is so they are held accountable by law.
> 
> Lastly the US Embassy in London will not let me report it lost or stolen until a police report (or other proof that is is for sure gone is produced). I personally did not lose my passport so this is now up the Sheffield Visa office to produce that document.
> 
> The UKVI has not contacted me to confirm if it was granted or not. (I am only assuming I was granted the visa since I do not have any denied papers in what was mailed back to me) They have not been of any help what so ever.


I'm not sure if you received my message, but the reason it is important to contact the local MP is because he or she has the ability to contact and or meet with the Minister for Security and Immigration. MPs are there to help only with those matters for which Parliament or central government is responsible. Your MP will get answers faster than any threat of legal action will. That is one of the responsibilities of the local MP. They are permitted to use their position to check the work of the government.


----------



## Dollar

I also made an inquiry to the ukvis international inquiry service about my application submitted 7 weeks ago, and I received an email yesterday saying: "status not found and we have escalated your query to the relevant department, we aim to come back to you as soon we have an answer". 
I am worried that they can't find details about my application. I don't know what teleperformance have done with my documents. Stresssssssssss. Any advice.


----------



## saraheileen

I wouldn't worry to much I think teleperformance use automated replays. I emailed them on Thursday and got a reply back saying there was no update and could I send further information. Passport number, nationality etc. so I sent another email with all the info referencing the original email and I got pretty much the same response there is no update can you send passport number etc etc which makes it look like they basically see the reason for email that you put in the Dropbox when you mail them and send a reply back without even lookin at the actual words you have written. I obviously can't say that for sure or know if it's the case for you but that's certainly what it seems like to me. Hope that helps


----------



## ikura

samprocks said:


> This is no fun. I hope no one has to go through this. Please send me your positive thoughts and energy, as I feel completely defeated and disheartened.


I don't have any practical advice, but just wanted to say I'm so sorry about this awful situation, and I really hope you get it sorted soon! :hug: It sounds like your husband is the best possible person to have on your side during all this, given his profession, and I'm sure you will be back with him soon.


----------



## Phillip_b

*Tier 2 (general): status "deferred"*

*Type of Visa:* Tier 2 (general); (a work visa). A faculty position at a recognized and well-known university in the UK. Application includes the certificate of sponsorship (CoS) given by the university.
*Place of visa application submission*: Tel Aviv

*19 August 2014*: online visa application, Tier 2 (general)
*26 August 2014*: Biometric appointment, submit all required documents
*29 August 2014*: Got a message from the relevant Visa center (Istanbul) of acceptance of application.
*9 September 2014*: Status: "awaiting assessment of visa" (I asked the UK immigration help desk for this)
*5 October 2014*: Status: "In progress"
*10 October 2014*: Status: "deferred"

----------------
So after about 7 weeks I still didn't get my visa processed. The visa center promises "service standards" of at most 12 weeks to process all applications. Should I believe this? Namely, am I going to get the visa in 12 weeks?

I am very frustrated. What does "deferred" even mean? And what is the reason for this?


----------



## gcab

*Non-Priority*

Here is an updated timeline of my non-priority settlement visa application!

US Applicant Non-Priority
Application Submitted Online: June 25th
Biometrics Appointment: August 1st
Documents Arrived to Sheffield: August 14th 
Documents Received Email: August 20
Timeline given: 95% within 12 weeks 100% 24 weeks
Decision has been made email: Monday, October 13


----------



## zoubozoub

Non - Priority settlement/spouse visa

Husband Applying from Jordan/Amman ( Via his USA passport - due to work commitments)
Application submitted online: 14th August 2014
Biometrics taken: 24th August 2014
Documents arrives to Sheffield - Never was told
Documents received email - Never told
Timeline given: 95% within 12 weeks and 100% by 24 weeks.
Decision - pending .... patiently waiting...


----------



## zoubozoub

gcab said:


> Here is an updated timeline of my non-priority settlement visa application!
> 
> US Applicant Non-Priority
> Application Submitted Online: June 25th
> Biometrics Appointment: August 1st
> Documents Arrived to Sheffield: August 14th
> Documents Received Email: August 20
> Timeline given: 95% within 12 weeks 100% 24 weeks
> Decision has been made email: Monday, October 13


Congrats - your timeline gives me hope that I should be getting mine in the next few weeks.

Congrats and make the most of the next step in your life


----------



## ashtarrose

WHooho! I got an email telling me that an ECO is handling my paperwork and I should hear something within the next few days.  There's hope!


----------



## Brighteye

Hi to everyone! I've got my visa yesterday, below is my timeline. Non priority. Took only 6 weeks for decision

"Hi everybody,
my story has begun
Applied for Settlement in UK, citizen of Kyrgyzstan, working in Turkey, married UK citizen for 5 years
Day of on-line application - 14.08
Day of documents submission and biometrics - 20.08
Processing time - 12 weeks
Place of submission - Istanbul
Decision made email - 3 of October
Passport received - 13 October (we had a long public holidays in Turkey)

I do not know how people behave when they are opening envelops but I was crying before and after... Finally I got it!!!!

I wish everybody from this Forum will get their visas soon and meet with their loved ones!

Now can I get advice on when shall I go to UK. My visa dated from 02.10.2014 but I have committed to stay with my job by the end of November. Is it critical to go there within 3 weeks as I read here?

Again many wishes to all who is waiting and thanks to this forum for support!


----------



## rummy298

Type of visa - Spouse settlement - non priority, Category F
Applied from - Mumbai, India 
Date of online application - 1 october 2014
Date of docs submission & biometrics - 13 october 2014
Projected timeline - 20 to 25 working days
Documents forwarded to UKVI - 13 october 2014 ( message received )

Fingers crossed, completely restless , stressed and worried and anxious and what not. 
Hoping for a good news soon, cant stand this much longer !! 

Congrats to everyone to who got their visa and best wishes to everyone who is on the same boat as me.


----------



## hightensionwire

ArielHexen said:


> after 12 weeks I got my email today that a decision has been made but it doesn't say if it was denied or not anyone has had this experience' when you got the documents was it denied or aprovved?


That's a generic email that everyone receives. _Sometimes_ if you email them and ask whether you were approved or denied they'll tell you, but by the time they'd respond to your email, you'd probably already have your package in hand. They deliver them quite quickly, and try not to stress yourself out too much in the mean time :]


----------



## GA2Wales

My story so far:

Visited the UK: 2006-2014
Engaged: May 2014
Married: June 2014
Spouse Visa Application and Priority Service Paid: October 1
Biometrics Appointment: October 8
Documents sent to husband: October 8
Documents delivered to Sheffield: October 14
Confirmation Email:
Decision Made Email:
Visa In My Hands::fingerscrossed:

I hope to spend our first Christmas together in Wales!


----------



## zoubozoub

GA2Wales said:


> My story so far:
> 
> Visited the UK: 2006-2014
> Engaged: May 2014
> Married: June 2014
> Spouse Visa Application and Priority Service Paid: October 1
> Biometrics Appointment: October 8
> Documents sent to husband: October 8
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: October 14
> Confirmation Email:
> Decision Made Email:
> Visa In My Hands::fingerscrossed:
> 
> I hope to spend our first Christmas together in Wales!


Good luck -

You are not alone - I too plan to spend my first xmas with my husband - fingers crossed!


----------



## noveisi

Visa Applied for: Fiance Settlement (non-priority)
Date of Application: August 13
Date of Biometrics: September 2nd at the Edmonton VSF office
Date received in Sheffield: September 23rd
Inquiry about status update: Oct 9th, response was has not been looked at by an ECO
Inquiry to upgrade to to priority : Oct 10th
Request for more info to upgrade: Oct 10th
Weird email from UKVI saying they were investigating my inquiry to upgrade (???): Oct 13
Decision email made: Oct 14th!!!!!

Waiting... Waiting... hitting the roof... nervous... AHH!... what just happened?!?... OMG!

Weird question... Was I charged for priority? They never asked for new credit card details? Don't care to much at this point though!


----------



## zoubozoub

noveisi said:


> Visa Applied for: Fiance Settlement (non-priority)
> Date of Application: August 13
> Date of Biometrics: September 2nd at the Edmonton VSF office
> Date received in Sheffield: September 23rd
> Inquiry about status update: Oct 9th, response was has not been looked at by an ECO
> Inquiry to upgrade to to priority : Oct 10th
> Request for more info to upgrade: Oct 10th
> Weird email from UKVI saying they were investigating my inquiry to upgrade (???): Sept 13
> Decision email made: Sept 14th!!!!!
> 
> Waiting... Waiting... hitting the roof... nervous... AHH!... what just happened?!?... OMG!
> 
> Weird question... Was I charged for priority? They never asked for new credit card details? Don't care to much at this point though!



Wow - decision email made Sept 14th and a month later you still don't have the visa? What is that all about. I have never read someone take a month to get their documents! Have you contacted anyone?


----------



## noveisi

zoubozoub said:


> Wow - decision email made Sept 14th and a month later you still don't have the visa? What is that all about. I have never read someone take a month to get their documents! Have you contacted anyone?


 I was to excited and wrote the wrong month! Haha! Feel silly but oh well!


----------



## zoubozoub

noveisi said:


> I was to excited and wrote the wrong month! Haha! Feel silly but oh well!


Oh haha! Phew - I was having a heart attack for you! Lol.

Congrats!


----------



## noveisi

zoubozoub said:


> Oh haha! Phew - I was having a heart attack for you! Lol.
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Pallykin

Two months for non-priority seems to be the new normal. 

Congratulations Noveisi. You did not upgrade to priority - there's a whole process for that - you'd know if you did it. Probably the research they were doing was to check the status of your application. Apparently it was approved already. It would be interesting to know the valid from date of your visa... unless you requested some date in the future, I'll guess early October.


----------



## noveisi

Pallykin said:


> Two months for non-priority seems to be the new normal.
> 
> Congratulations Noveisi. You did not upgrade to priority - there's a whole process for that - you'd know if you did it. Probably the research they were doing was to check the status of your application. Apparently it was approved already. It would be interesting to know the valid from date of your visa... unless you requested some date in the future, I'll guess early October.


Thank you! I'm very nervous to see if we get the visa! I can't wait to go home and see my fiancé again!


----------



## zoubozoub

This Sunday will be 8 weeks since my husband sent off his Visa from Amman/Jordan. ( Sunday because Jordan's work week starts Sunday - Thursday!) 

I am patiently waiting - because I haven't seen my husband in 4 months now. I hope it is all worth it in the end.


----------



## GA2Wales

I got my confirmation email just now. My visa application is being processed by an ECO.


----------



## zoubozoub

GA2Wales said:


> I got my confirmation email just now. My visa application is being processed by an ECO.



WooHoo - One step closer!

Good luck!


----------



## rummy298

I am in the same boat too. Applied on October 13th from Mumbai , India. We dont have priority service for settlement applications.
I got a text message on 13th evening that the docs were received
I got an email on the 14th morning first thing that it is being processed by an ECO.
The estimated timeline given is around 20 to 25 working days.
Fingers crossed.
Good luck to you too !!


----------



## saraheileen

zoubozoub said:


> This Sunday will be 8 weeks since my husband sent off his Visa from Amman/Jordan. ( Sunday because Jordan's work week starts Sunday - Thursday!)
> 
> I am patiently waiting - because I haven't seen my husband in 4 months now. I hope it is all worth it in the end.


Your situation is very similar to mine. My husband put our application in nine weeks ago today in senegal and it is just under four months since we were last together... I'm sure it won't be too much longer now.. Good luck to all xx


----------



## gcab

*Visa Arrived!*

yay! My visa arrived today! Thank you to all who have helped me through this process! We could not have done it without you guys!

US Applicant Non-Priority
Application Submitted Online: June 25th
Biometrics Appointment: August 1st
Documents Arrived to Sheffield: August 14th 
Documents Received Email: August 20
Timeline given: 95% within 12 weeks 100% 24 weeks
Decision has been made email: Monday, October 13
Visa Received: Wednesday, October 15


----------



## noveisi

GA2Wales said:


> I got my confirmation email just now. My visa application is being processed by an ECO.


Congrats!!!


----------



## noveisi

Visa Applied for: Fiance Settlement (non-priority)
Date of Application: August 13
Date of Biometrics: September 2nd at the Edmonton VSF office
Date received in Sheffield: September 23rd
Inquiry about status update: Oct 9th, response was has not been looked at by an ECO
Inquiry to upgrade to to priority : Oct 10th
Request for more info to upgrade: Oct 10th
Weird email from UKVI saying they were investigating my inquiry to upgrade (???): Oct 13
Decision email made: Oct 14th

Fantastic. Beautiful. Shiny. Glorious. Mind Blowing. Visa received!: Oct 15!!!! 

(how it got from Sheffield to Calgary, Canada, in one day I'll never know!)


----------



## v15ben

My wife has now sent the documents etc, so the timeline so far looks like this:

Visa Applied for: Spouse Settlement with priority
Country applied from: USA
Date of Application:October 10
Date of Biometrics: October 14
Documents sent to Sheffield: October 14

Fingers very much crossed now!
Hoping for a really fast turnaround like GA2Wales above.


----------



## hightensionwire

GA2Wales said:


> I got my confirmation email just now. My visa application is being processed by an ECO.


I got an email that a decision had been made about a week and a half after I was told mine was being processed by an ECO. You may get yours a little sooner, but either way, not too long now. Good luck!


----------



## juliesmith

Has anyone ever heard of this wording before from the ukvi fco address - 

"Your decision will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 working days unless you have been advised it will be returned by courier or have paid an additional courier fee."

It doesn't say 'your visa' so is this a refusal? Does anyone know the refusal wording? And has anyone had this wording that I've had please?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hightensionwire

juliesmith said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this wording before from the ukvi fco address -
> 
> "Your decision will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 working days unless you have been advised it will be returned by courier or have paid an additional courier fee."
> 
> It doesn't say 'your visa' so is this a refusal? Does anyone know the refusal wording? And has anyone had this wording that I've had please?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


As far as I'm aware, there is no "refusal wording," and they never say "your visa." And after all, your visa is inside your passport. Try not to stress yourself out about it too much, and wait until you get your documents. That's the only way you can really know whether your visa was approved or not.


----------



## juliesmith

Most who get their visa get that same message from ukvi but the word 'decision' is 'visa'. Probably it depends on the country too - I'm referring to the Philippines.


----------



## Pallykin

For privacy reasons, they are not supposed to reveal the outcome of your application via email. This rule seems to be more loosely adhered to the further you are from Sheffield.


----------



## hightensionwire

juliesmith said:


> Most who get their visa get that same message from ukvi but the word 'decision' is 'visa'. Probably it depends on the country too - I'm referring to the Philippines.


The emails do vary from country to country, I'd try asking people that have specifically gotten their visas from the Manila hub. I believe Chinese and Japanese applicants also go through there. 

As a general rule of thumb, they're not supposed to tell you through email. "Decision" does not always mean visa, either. There are plenty of people that receive that "decision has been made" email that get rejected. They usually just regurgitate the same email over and over again.


----------



## juliesmith

Yeah Manila is different from Sheffield. There are mails from ukvi and from vfs. The ukvi ones usually say 'your visa will be despatched shortly' if it's granted. The vfs ones are vague because they don't know the result anyway. But this 'decision' one that I've had is different from the norm.


----------



## jillix

A quick update on my timeline....the day after I upgraded to priority I received an email from Sheffield requesting some additional info. The info was easy to provide and so I was able to reply right away. They would have had the additional info since monday but still no word. In the email they did say that if they didn't receive the info by Oct.17 they would proceed with what they had so maybe they don't look at it again until that cutoff date? I received an auto-reply email when I sent the docs so I know it was received...hopefully it made it to my actual file!


Country applying from: Canada (via Edmonton office)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (upgraded to priority Oct.9)
Date application submitted (online): Aug.29, 2014
Date biometrics taken: Sep.4, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation of receipt email from Sheffield: Sep.23, 2014
Projected timeline given: 'aim for 12 weeks' 
Request for more info: Oct.10, 2014 – additional info provided next day
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## rctest

Country applying from: France
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): Oct. 2, 2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Oct. 6, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Oct. 7, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Paris
Projected timeline given: None given
Decision made: Oct. 17, 2014
Date your visa was received: Still waiting!

Posting my timeline for anyone out there applying in France for an EEA Family Permit in the near future. Still waiting to pick up the visa, but it looks like the turn around is pretty quick right now! Only took 8 business days from them receiving the application to making a decision. Next week can't come fast enough!


----------



## jillix

Just got my decision made email! Fingers crossed it is good news. Now to start obsessively watching the DHL tracking! Good luck to everyone else that is waiting.

Country applying from: Canada (via Edmonton office)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (upgraded to priority Oct.9)
Date application submitted (online): Aug.29, 2014
Date biometrics taken: Sep.4, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation of receipt email from Sheffield: Sep.23, 2014
Projected timeline given: 'aim for 12 weeks' 
Request for more info: Oct.10, 2014 – additional info provided next day
Decision Made Email: Oct.17, 2014
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## rummy298

Woo Hoo.. Congrats.
I am sure you are going to find a shiny new visa stamped in your passport. Let us know as soon as you get it in your hands
I am waiting too with bated breath and crossed fingers though I applied just this monday .


----------



## jillix

ashtarrose said:


> WHooho! I got an email telling me that an ECO is handling my paperwork and I should hear something within the next few days.  There's hope!


I've been following (lurking) on your progress so I thought I would let you know that I just received my decision made email and it looks like we both upgraded and had an ECO looking at our files around the same time. So hopefully yours comes soon!


Country applying from: Canada (via Edmonton office)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (upgraded to priority Oct.9)
Date application submitted (online): Aug.29, 2014
Date biometrics taken: Sep.4, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation of receipt email from Sheffield: Sep.23, 2014
Projected timeline given: 'aim for 12 weeks' 
Request for more info: Oct.10, 2014 – additional info provided next day
Decision Made Email: Oct.17, 2014
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## Moh14

Please list the following:

Country applying from: Kenya

Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa

Date application submitted (online or in person): online 8/10/14 

Date biometrics taken: 10/10/14

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/10/14

Office location processing your visa: Nairobi

Projected timeline given: 3 to 6 months

Date your visa was received: 17/10/14 (stamped 13/10/14)

Thanks!


----------



## rummy298

Moh14 said:


> Please list the following:
> 
> Country applying from: Kenya
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online 8/10/14
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 10/10/14
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/10/14
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Nairobi
> 
> Projected timeline given: 3 to 6 months
> 
> Date your visa was received: 17/10/14 (stamped 13/10/14)
> 
> Thanks!


Holy Cow !! That is super duper fast !! That too when the projected timeline was given as 3 to 6 months !! 
Many many many congratulations to you !!!


----------



## Moh14

Thanks Rummy ... We were also quite shocked! Thanking God all the way..


----------



## rblondonuk

rctest said:


> Country applying from: France
> Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Oct. 2, 2014 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: Oct. 6, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Oct. 7, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Paris
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision made: Oct. 17, 2014
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting!
> 
> Posting my timeline for anyone out there applying in France for an EEA Family Permit in the near future. Still waiting to pick up the visa, but it looks like the turn around is pretty quick right now! Only took 8 business days from them receiving the application to making a decision. Next week can't come fast enough!


hi rctest,
I am in a similar sitiation. I applied for my EEAFP on 30th of September. Enquired about the status to UKVI international Enquiry service on 12th of October. Received a text message on 12th October that the application is under process. On 13th of october received a response of my enquiry that application has been processed. Didnot hear anything for the next couple of days. so enquired through the UKVI international enquiry service again on 15th and recwived a response that a defision has been made and my passport and documents will be with me very soon. but still waiting to hear that my passport is ready to collect. Still waiting. please let me know how it goes on ur side.

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## rblondonuk

*Its been five days that decision has been made.*

Hi All,
its been five days that a decision has been made in my case. but i still did not hear anything like my documents are ready to collect or something like that. I dont know what to do. anybody has any idea? please share your comments or thoughts.

Many thanks and good luck to all.


----------



## zee7

*Need Help*

Hi guys hope u are all gd . i been silent viewer of this wonderful group from past few months and posting first time today , as this question is bothering me alot cos its bit tricky.
Basically i applied spouse visa for my hubby on 3rd june(online application) and i m earning over the threshold from 2 jobs ( supermarket and self employment ) .Now my bank statements and wage slips are from april 2013 till april 2014 . ( one bank statement(self employment one) got transactions until 18th april(from wt i know we r required to show transaction until 5th april as thats when we complete tax year ) , and other one (supermarket job statement) got transactions until 28th april ( its stamped by bank on 7th may) .
Now my question which is bothering me so much is would i be ok as i dint add any bank statement or wage slip for the month of may . i heard ur statement or wage slip shd not be older than 28 days but in my case its like 35 days old as online case submission was on 3rd june . My case was escalated 3 weeks ago and current status is - (under process with enquiry checks ) .Shall i send embassy additional docs( may bank statements,wage slip ) or shall i wait if they ask for it , as ukvi hasnt asked me for any additional docs as yet . what is gurus take on this . and sorry for bit lenghty question :confused2:
Many Thanks


----------



## ashtarrose

Received my decision made email this Friday! Passport to be delivered Monday!!!


----------



## TxKat

Country Applying From: USA
Type of Visa Applied For: Fiancée (non-priority)
Online Application Submitted: September 29
Biometics: October 6
Application Mailed: October 8
Application Arrived on October 13
Documents Received Email October 15
Decision Made Email:
Visa Received:


----------



## Phillip_b

Phillip_b said:


> *Type of Visa:* Tier 2 (general); (a work visa). A faculty position at a recognized and well-known university in the UK. Application includes the certificate of sponsorship (CoS) given by the university.
> *Place of visa application submission*: Tel Aviv
> 
> *19 August 2014*: online visa application, Tier 2 (general)
> *26 August 2014*: Biometric appointment, submit all required documents
> *29 August 2014*: Got a message from the relevant Visa center (Istanbul) of acceptance of application.
> *9 September 2014*: Status: "awaiting assessment of visa" (I asked the UK immigration help desk for this)
> *5 October 2014*: Status: "In progress"
> *10 October 2014*: Status: "deferred"
> 
> ----------------
> So after about 7 weeks I still didn't get my visa processed. The visa center promises "service standards" of at most 12 weeks to process all applications. Should I believe this? Namely, am I going to get the visa in 12 weeks?
> 
> I am very frustrated. What does "deferred" even mean? And what is the reason for this?


Another week went by, and after almost 8 weeks, no news  
What can I do? Is it reasonable to wait for a working visa for more than 8 weeks?
Would I get it in 12 weeks as they "promise"? 
Someone, help please...


----------



## rctest

rblondonuk said:


> hi rctest,
> I am in a similar sitiation. I applied for my EEAFP on 30th of September. Enquired about the status to UKVI international Enquiry service on 12th of October. Received a text message on 12th October that the application is under process. On 13th of october received a response of my enquiry that application has been processed. Didnot hear anything for the next couple of days. so enquired through the UKVI international enquiry service again on 15th and recwived a response that a defision has been made and my passport and documents will be with me very soon. but still waiting to hear that my passport is ready to collect. Still waiting. please let me know how it goes on ur side.
> 
> Thanks and good luck.


rblondonuk, so sorry to hear things are dragging on with your application. Fingers crossed for yours showing up soon! Just out of curiousity, which visa office are you applying out of?


----------



## Mmatu

Hi,

Can you apply from usa with priority if you have been refused uk visa before? 

Has anyone done this pls?


----------



## fizzb88

Hi,

Does anyone know what the UK Spouse Visa time line is currently, for applicants in Karachi? Also, are there any chances of a priority service being introduced in Pakistan any time soon?

Thanks!


----------



## thuykieuviet

hi...
Can you apply from US
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 16 
Date biometrics taken: September August 16 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 10th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago, IL
Projected timeline given: 30 days (settlement) 
Date your visa was received: Pending (20 days)
--------------
gl.......


----------



## thuykieuviet

hi...
Can you apply from US
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted online or in person: August 16 
Date biometrics taken: September August 16 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 10th
Office location processing your visa: Chicago
Projected deadline given: 30 days (settlement) 
Date your visa was received: Pending (20 days)
--------------
goodluck ...


----------



## rblondonuk

Hi rctest thanks for your reply. I applied in Bangladesh but however the applications are processed in New Delhi. I received a text saying my passport is ready to collect. Don't know the outcome yet. How about you? Did you receive your passport already? Cheers mate.


----------



## zoubozoub

Moh14 said:


> Please list the following:
> 
> Country applying from: Kenya
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online 8/10/14
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 10/10/14
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/10/14
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Nairobi
> 
> Projected timeline given: 3 to 6 months
> 
> Date your visa was received: 17/10/14 (stamped 13/10/14)
> 
> Thanks!



That must be the quickest Visa I have ever witnessed! Congrats!


----------



## rctest

rblondonuk said:


> Hi rctest thanks for your reply. I applied in Bangladesh but however the applications are processed in New Delhi. I received a text saying my passport is ready to collect. Don't know the outcome yet. How about you? Did you receive your passport already? Cheers mate.


Just woke up to an e-mail from the consulate saying my passport was ready for collection. Holdin in my hands now my EEA Family Permit!! Can't wait to finally be in Lodon. I'm sure yours will have turned out well soon. Make sure to let us all know what happens!


----------



## rblondonuk

Hi rctest again,
That's a good news. I am gonna get mine tomorrow. I will surely let you know. You let us know too. Good luck to all. Cheers.


----------



## ashtarrose

I got my VISA!


----------



## v15ben

Visa Applied for: Spouse Settlement with priority
Country applied from: USA
Date of Application:October 10
Date of Biometrics: October 14
Documents sent to Sheffield: October 14

Just wondering if this is normal... We haven't heard anything from Sheffield as yet, but Fedex confirmed the package was delivered on Thursday last week.


----------



## Lillianz

*Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa application from NZ*

_Country applying from:_ New Zealand (NZ)
_Type of visa applied for: _Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa
_Date application submitted (online):_ 22 May (Thu)
_Date biometrics taken:_ 26 May (Mon)
_Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:_ 27 May (received by their Auckland postbox which is then forwarded onto their Manila processing centre - unknown date)
_Office location processing your visa:_ Manila
_Projected timeline given:_ 3 weeks?
_Date your visa was received:_ 13 June (Fri)

Pretty fast, just about 3 weeks from start to finish!


----------



## jillix

jillix said:


> Just got my decision made email! Fingers crossed it is good news. Now to start obsessively watching the DHL tracking! Good luck to everyone else that is waiting.
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (via Edmonton office)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife (upgraded to priority Oct.9)
> Date application submitted (online): Aug.29, 2014
> Date biometrics taken: Sep.4, 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Confirmation of receipt email from Sheffield: Sep.23, 2014
> Projected timeline given: 'aim for 12 weeks'
> Request for more info: Oct.10, 2014 – additional info provided next day
> Decision Made Email: Oct.17, 2014
> Date your visa was received: waiting


My passport was delivered with a lovely VISA in it today


----------



## zoubozoub

Sunday - It was 8 weeks on Sunday since we had his biometrics taken and gave in our documents. And Gosh - the anxiety now is becoming a slight killer! 

Just trying to hold it all together... God is great.. and hopefully this patience pays off!


----------



## rblondonuk

EEAFP granted. Took only few working days.


----------



## zoubozoub

Husband got this email literally 10 minutes ago..

"A decision on your visa application has been made. Please allow the following transit times: Amman, Beirut:48 hours / Erbil: 7 working days / Baghdad, Basra: as arranged by you / Jerusalem: 5 working days"

Fingers crossed in 2 days we may have some news and I can finally be with my husband! Have emails like this been sent when it has been declined?

We were declined the first time - and got our documents back withing 3 weeks. With a declined letter and why it was declined. 

Hoping this is good news.


----------



## GA2Wales

I had a (minor) setback. Today, 7 days after my confirmation email, I got the following: 

"Thank you for your email.

I have checked your visa application and have not seen the VFS global receipt for priority service. Please could you re-send the receipt to this email address and quote the above reference number. Once we have received your priority service receipt I will place your application in the priority queue.

Kind Regards,"

I put in the package that was sent to my husband and he swears he placed it on top of the other documents. However, it got lost somewhere along the way. I resent 2 copies just to make sure. Hopefully, this will be the only problem I encounter. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## DumSpiroSpero

*Non-Priority Settlement (Spouse) Visa*

Hello to anyone reading this. I have decided to post my timeline and our experiences of this ghastly and rather cruel process in the hopes that it may prove useful to a fellow soul.

First, the timeline:

*Application completed online:* September 5th, 2014
*Biometrics appointment:* September 8th, 2014
*Application posted to Sheffield Fedex:* September 9th, 2014 
*Application received*: While it was really received and signed for September 11th, it wasn't 'officially' received until September 23rd, meaning it sat around in some pile for quite some time. 
*Request for Additional Documents*: October 10th (we forgot to include one bank statement which had been misfiled on our end). This was scanned and returned by email the same day. 
*Email of Decision:* October 21st received an email saying they received the information, a decision had been made and we'd received tracking number etc shortly. 

Now, according their system, that is about 5 weeks as their projected timeline of 60-90 days doesn't actually begin until that email or date when they acknowledge receipt (i.e. until they open it up!). In our case, that was the 23rd of September. Our case does seem like a fast (!) turnaround, as they are now saying 9-12 weeks on their website. I will say that our case was pretty straightforward and I've lived in the UK the last 7 years. I should add, though, that we got our local representatives involved. As my father reminded me, what are politicians for (aside from running for re-election) but to help us with issues we may have with government. I contacted my Senator who had contacts in the State Department. That didn't do much, as it was way out of their jurisdiction, but it does make you feel a little better. Of more use, my husband wrote a brilliant letter to his MP who then wrote letters to the Immigration Minister on our behalf. I'm not sure if that made any difference, but it may have. I think one should do it in any case as these systems need reform, transparency and accountability.

We didn't pay the $510 for the priority service and although sometimes I worried that this had been false economy (we had to change my booked flight in October and we bought my husband a ticket to fly back here), I was very resistant to throwing more money at an untransparent and already costly process. 

We did consider upgrading the application to priority in early October. I telephoned the pay an exorbitant rate per-minute service (outsourced to India, of course) where I was told you CAN, as you all know, upgrade after you've posted your application. You pay the fee, scan proof and email it to that one central email with the subject line saying 'POST-DATED PRIORITY APPLICATION' with your GW number. We thought about this, as I mentioned, but in the end we decided we spend the money on a plane ticket for my husband to return to the US. We were lucky in that his boss had given him permission to work even more remotely. 

Of course the irony is that after we've booked flights for my husband, we hear back from the Sheffield Office (I did send them a lot of emails!). Although my passport and visa will now arrive about the time my husband does here in the US (and we had a sense that would probably happen), I'm happy that we can spend some time forgetting this nightmare process and focus on our marriage. I know that I'm preaching to the choir, but this is not a healthy situation to put newly married couples in. We are now taking a real honeymoon!

Dum Spiro Spero (While I breathe, I hope)


----------



## v15ben

My wife's timeline so far:

Online Application confirmed - October 10th
Biometrics appointment - October 14th
Documents posted to Sheffield - October 14th
Confirmation from Fedex that docs had arrived in Sheffield - October 16th

We never received an email from Sheffield confirming the documents had been received at all, but today got the following email:

*Further to our recent e-mail confirming the receipt of your application*, unfortunately we no longer accept Fedex as one of our international couriers therefore would you please supply an alternative, unfortunately we are unable to despatch your documents back to you unless an international courier customer account number is supplied.

We can inform you that a courier account can be created free of charge online, or in most cases over the phone and is used as a payment method instead of using a credit card number (which we cannot use by itself unfortunately). If the international courier account number can be provided, there should be no further issues in despatching your documents once the application is completed.

We would therefore be grateful if you send us your account number as soon as possible quoting our above reference in the reply. Please send your response to the following e-mail address:
[email protected]
Please note that your passport must be returned to you in the USA.


I've added the bold part, which indicates that Sheffield must have received the documents + started processing them. They never emailed us to say that, but hey ho!

I'm guessing they want to know our new return courier details because they might want to send something back to my wife soon?? Fingers crossed anyway


----------



## nyclon

v15ben said:


> My wife's timeline so far:
> 
> Online Application confirmed - October 10th
> Biometrics appointment - October 14th
> Documents posted to Sheffield - October 14th
> Confirmation from Fedex that docs had arrived in Sheffield - October 16th
> 
> We never received an email from Sheffield confirming the documents had been received at all, but today got the following email:
> 
> *Further to our recent e-mail confirming the receipt of your application*, unfortunately we no longer accept Fedex as one of our international couriers therefore would you please supply an alternative, unfortunately we are unable to despatch your documents back to you unless an international courier customer account number is supplied.
> 
> We can inform you that a courier account can be created free of charge online, or in most cases over the phone and is used as a payment method instead of using a credit card number (which we cannot use by itself unfortunately). If the international courier account number can be provided, there should be no further issues in despatching your documents once the application is completed.
> 
> We would therefore be grateful if you send us your account number as soon as possible quoting our above reference in the reply. Please send your response to the following e-mail address:
> [email protected]
> Please note that your passport must be returned to you in the USA.
> 
> 
> I've added the bold part, which indicates that Sheffield must have received the documents + started processing them. They never emailed us to say that, but hey ho!


Email confirmation has been very inconsistent.



> I'm guessing they want to know our new return courier details because they might want to send something back to my wife soon?? Fingers crossed anyway


Not necessarily. It could just be that your package has been opened and organised for the ECO and the person doing that noted that you needed to send the details for a different courier service.


----------



## v15ben

More than likely as you've said I think, but trying to be very positive


----------



## ArielHexen

Well I don't know if you remember me I got my visa on September but this is not over yet, when I saw my passport I realised they issued the wrong visa , after a million emails and phone calls they escalated my case and my Passport is in New York for visa correction.

They have had my passport for 3 weeks now, no email confirming that they got it, no email saying when I will get the right visa and my passport back. I know it was delivered because of the UPS tracking number ( I had to pay to send it )

Does anyone has ever heard about this ? my visa was processed in Colombia, I keep sending emails and just getting automated responses that pretty much say we don't know.

This is a nightmare I have no passport, we don't know how long we have to wait ( I mean its been 3 weeks now since they got the passport for correction ) we don't even know if they have looked at my case as I don't have a "case", reason why the phone service doesn't have a clue either.

I applied for Fiancee got the Spouse visa by accident. 


This is a nightmare


----------



## zoubozoub

DumSpiroSpero said:


> Hello to anyone reading this. I have decided to post my timeline and our experiences of this ghastly and rather cruel process in the hopes that it may prove useful to a fellow soul.
> 
> First, the timeline:
> 
> *Application completed online:* September 5th, 2014
> *Biometrics appointment:* September 8th, 2014
> *Application posted to Sheffield Fedex:* September 9th, 2014
> *Application received*: While it was really received and signed for September 11th, it wasn't 'officially' received until September 23rd, meaning it sat around in some pile for quite some time.
> *Request for Additional Documents*: October 10th (we forgot to include one bank statement which had been misfiled on our end). This was scanned and returned by email the same day.
> *Email of Decision:* October 21st received an email saying they received the information, a decision had been made and we'd received tracking number etc shortly.
> 
> Now, according their system, that is about 5 weeks as their projected timeline of 60-90 days doesn't actually begin until that email or date when they acknowledge receipt (i.e. until they open it up!). In our case, that was the 23rd of September. Our case does seem like a fast (!) turnaround, as they are now saying 9-12 weeks on their website. I will say that our case was pretty straightforward and I've lived in the UK the last 7 years. I should add, though, that we got our local representatives involved. As my father reminded me, what are politicians for (aside from running for re-election) but to help us with issues we may have with government. I contacted my Senator who had contacts in the State Department. That didn't do much, as it was way out of their jurisdiction, but it does make you feel a little better. Of more use, my husband wrote a brilliant letter to his MP who then wrote letters to the Immigration Minister on our behalf. I'm not sure if that made any difference, but it may have. I think one should do it in any case as these systems need reform, transparency and accountability.
> 
> We didn't pay the $510 for the priority service and although sometimes I worried that this had been false economy (we had to change my booked flight in October and we bought my husband a ticket to fly back here), I was very resistant to throwing more money at an untransparent and already costly process.
> 
> We did consider upgrading the application to priority in early October. I telephoned the pay an exorbitant rate per-minute service (outsourced to India, of course) where I was told you CAN, as you all know, upgrade after you've posted your application. You pay the fee, scan proof and email it to that one central email with the subject line saying 'POST-DATED PRIORITY APPLICATION' with your GW number. We thought about this, as I mentioned, but in the end we decided we spend the money on a plane ticket for my husband to return to the US. We were lucky in that his boss had given him permission to work even more remotely.
> 
> Of course the irony is that after we've booked flights for my husband, we hear back from the Sheffield Office (I did send them a lot of emails!). Although my passport and visa will now arrive about the time my husband does here in the US (and we had a sense that would probably happen), I'm happy that we can spend some time forgetting this nightmare process and focus on our marriage. I know that I'm preaching to the choir, but this is not a healthy situation to put newly married couples in. We are now taking a real honeymoon!
> 
> Dum Spiro Spero (While I breathe, I hope)



Let is all out sister! haha! Many of us have been there or are there. Like you I got our 'decision' email yesterday and hopefully we will hear something very soon! 

Xmas is coming up so you can focus on being with your partner and just enjoying it. This is the start of a new chapter - I wish you the best of Luck and God Bless!


----------



## zoubozoub

ArielHexen said:


> Well I don't know if you remember me I got my visa on September but this is not over yet, when I saw my passport I realised they issued the wrong visa , after a million emails and phone calls they escalated my case and my Passport is in New York for visa correction.
> 
> They have had my passport for 3 weeks now, no email confirming that they got it, no email saying when I will get the right visa and my passport back. I know it was delivered because of the UPS tracking number ( I had to pay to send it )
> 
> Does anyone has ever heard about this ? my visa was processed in Colombia, I keep sending emails and just getting automated responses that pretty much say we don't know.
> 
> This is a nightmare I have no passport, we don't know how long we have to wait ( I mean its been 3 weeks now since they got the passport for correction ) we don't even know if they have looked at my case as I don't have a "case", reason why the phone service doesn't have a clue either.
> 
> I applied for Fiancee got the Spouse visa by accident.
> 
> 
> This is a nightmare



Oh Gosh - How could they have been so careless? I hope you get your passport back soon! You must be distraught! 

Best of luck!


----------



## Mammalee

So here goes I'm new to this and very stressed 
I applied for a uk settlement visa from Canada 
Biometrics and application sent august 8 
Email from Sheffield saying documents received August 19 
Email from Sheffield requesting appendix 2 
Sent appendix 2 back August 22 
Email from Sheffield stating thank you for your application can you please help me in this matter by sending in the following documents On oct 1 and a deadline to send documents by oct 1! Or a decision will be made on what we have received. I sent more documents and now I am waiting still waiting.... Lol no finger nails left and many sleepless nights and constant email checking is making me crazy! I'm so stressed I really wish I had went priority but felt it was expensive enough. It has helped seeing some of you getting your visas so quick since I started reading this form yesterday but it's making me doubt my case more,


----------



## Phillip_b

After more than 2 months of waiting, I got a "case" number and a guy from the UK visa and immigration inquiry line said he will escalate my case, since "in his opinion, it is too much time". They are aiming to give me a response in 3 days on my status. 

I can only pray now. 


---------------------------------------------
*Type of Visa:* Tier 2 (general); (a work visa). A faculty position at a recognized and well-known university in the UK. Application includes the certificate of sponsorship (CoS) given by the university.
*Place of visa application submission*: Tel Aviv

*19 August 2014*: online visa application, Tier 2 (general)
*26 August 2014*: Biometric appointment, submit all required documents
*29 August 2014*: Got a message from the relevant Visa center (Istanbul) of acceptance of application.
*9 September 2014*: Status: "awaiting assessment of visa" (I asked the UK immigration help desk for this)
*5 October 2014*: Status: "In progress"
*10 October 2014*: Some woman in the inquiry line says it was "deferred"(?)
*21 October 2014*: Inquiry line gives me a case number, and escalated my case.


----------



## topo morto

ArielHexen said:


> They have had my passport for 3 weeks now, no email confirming that they got it, no email saying when I will get the right visa and my passport back. I know it was delivered because of the UPS tracking number ( I had to pay to send it )
> 
> ...
> 
> I applied for Fiancee got the Spouse visa by accident.
> 
> 
> This is a nightmare


Hopefully you'll get it back in a couple of days with ILR attached arty:

or a knighthood...


----------



## GA2Wales

I got my decision made and return shipping email this morning. So, 2 days after being placed in the priority queue, they made a decision. Now I will be a nervous wreck until I see a visa in my passport.


----------



## charlie custard

Country applying from: Ireland
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13-10-2014 (in person)
Date biometrics taken: 13-10
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14-10
Office location processing your visa: (UK I think ?)
Projected timeline given: Decision made 20-10
Date your visa was received: 21-10 Collected

Visa Approved!!

Thank you to everyone (especially Jorge and Joppa) for your help! Such a relief, the wife and I are so excited!


----------



## beissan

i will apply for spouse visa for my husband ! is it pssible to make a priority visa and will it take shorter time?


----------



## beissan

GA2Wales said:


> I got my decision made and return shipping email this morning. So, 2 days after being placed in the priority queue, they made a decision. Now I will be a nervous wreck until I see a visa in my passport.


please tell me how you can get a periority ? i want to make a periority visa for my husband !! it seems fast not even a month lool !! is it possible ! since we have a baby ! and have been married more than 2 years and knwing each other more than 6 years ?? please tell me 
when i see your timeline i become so happy cz i thought it may take years oooo


----------



## GA2Wales

beissan said:


> please tell me how you can get a periority ? i want to make a periority visa for my husband !! it seems fast not even a month lool !! is it possible ! since we have a baby ! and have been married more than 2 years and knwing each other more than 6 years ?? please tell me
> when i see your timeline i become so happy cz i thought it may take years oooo



It depends on your country. Priority service is not available everywhere. Hopefully a moderator will confirm this for you.
Good luck!


----------



## Mammalee

Phillip_b said:


> After more than 2 months of waiting, I got a "case" number and a guy from the UK visa and immigration inquiry line said he will escalate my case, since "in his opinion, it is too much time". They are aiming to give me a response in 3 days on my status.
> 
> I can only pray now.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> *Type of Visa:* Tier 2 (general); (a work visa). A faculty position at a recognized and well-known university in the UK. Application includes the certificate of sponsorship (CoS) given by the university.
> *Place of visa application submission*: Tel Aviv
> 
> *19 August 2014*: online visa application, Tier 2 (general)
> *26 August 2014*: Biometric appointment, submit all required documents
> *29 August 2014*: Got a message from the relevant Visa center (Istanbul) of acceptance of application.
> *9 September 2014*: Status: "awaiting assessment of visa" (I asked the UK immigration help desk for this)
> *5 October 2014*: Status: "In progress"
> *10 October 2014*: Some woman in the inquiry line says it was "deferred"(?)
> *21 October 2014*: Inquiry line gives me a case number, and escalated my case.


I pray to that we all hear soon, it's frustrating when it's peoples lives but I think to them we are just paperwork :fingerscrossed:


----------



## en09art

Hi everyone!!!
so...we got our spouse visa!!!! WHAT A RELIEF. Thank you so much to everyone that helped us and answered all our questions. Just wanted to give our timeline so everyone can see what the wait is like.


Location applying from: USA
Type of visa: Settlement (Wife) Priority
Office Processing VISA: Sheffield
Online application submitted: Sept 29
Biometrics Completed: Oct 1
Documents sent: Oct 3
Documents received in Sheffield: scheduled for Oct 6
Documents received email: Oct 8
Decision made email: Oct 20
Visa Received in Mail: Oct 22!!!!

And also they gave it back to us using the FedEx envelope. So whoever applied online before Oct 1st (even by a day!), looks like they are still honoring the FedEx return!! Good news


----------



## Pannyann

Just passing by to wish you all good luck. The wait is so frustrating and tough but it's worth it in the end. I waited 22 weeks but having my husband here with me is the best thing ever. 

Hope Friday brungs you lots of good news


----------



## Ob111

Pannyann said:


> Just passing by to wish you all good luck. The wait is so frustrating and tough but it's worth it in the end. I waited 22 weeks but having my husband here with me is the best thing ever. Hope Friday brungs you lots of good news


Hi pannyann... How you doing??? Hope every operation went well...


----------



## Shimmering Smiles

MimiannA said:


> I believe you have a positive outcome, I was told by someone that you would have been addressed of a negative outcome in your documents if so! How far that is true I don't knw....
> 
> I know it's hard, I was in your position last week
> But keep strong and try do get busy with other thing because I can guarantee you that moment when you forget about it is when it'll come!
> 
> Good luck Hun
> And sorry once again for the late response...


Just wanted to give you all a quick update and our timeline.

Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for: Marriage (Non Priority)
Date biometrics taken: 25/06/14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1/07/14
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 90 working days
Decision made email: never received one however received an email on 16/10/14 asking us to complete a survey following our recent decision! Called premium rate number helpline and they said they would look into it. Received a response email from them on 24/10/14 saying that passport was dispatched to Nigeria on 25/09/14 and we should make our way there to see if it is waiting for us. My Husband goes to VFS office 26/10/14 to find shiney new visa (Yay at long last) stamped since 10/09/14 over 6 weeks ago...


Thank you to everyone for your support, at last this limbo has ended for us and we can move forward, it is the best feeling in the world.

Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Me 2

Hi everyone, Have spent a fair amount of time reading many of the timelines in this forum. Since I am new to the group and to applying for my Visa, I would like to add my timeline so far to date.

Location: USA
Type of Visa: Fiancee` (Priority)
Office of Visa: Sheffield
Online application: October 3
Biometrics completed: October 17
Documents sent to Sheffield: October 17 UPS
Docs Rec'vd in Sheffield: October 20
Email from Sheffield, preparing docs for ECO: October 21
Decision made: Waiting
Visa: Waiting


----------



## GA2Wales

My spouse visa just arrived. I'm so happy this process is over and I can make plans to start my life in the UK. Now, I'm off to book tickets!

Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## zoubozoub

Hello - My husbands visa came today!!!! Very happy - very very happy! The feeling is not even describable. God really made this process worth while! 

Good luck to everyone - Just wanted to say Thank you for the support and just being a place knowing everyone is going through similar pain. I wish you all the best, till the next time... 

I get my husband for Xmasssss


----------



## zoubozoub

Timeline updated:

Met: 2011
Engaged: 2011
Married: 2013
Visa type: Spouse/Settlement Visa
Applied from: Jordan/Amman - Using USA passport
**No priority for settlement Visa options from Amman/Jordan**
Online Visa application: 14th August 2014
Biometrics taken: 24th August 2014
Email to confirm documents sent off: 25th August 2014
Decision email: 21st October 2014
Visa obtained: As in literally in my husbands hand - 27th October 2014 ( Mothers Birthday! - very weird) 

Hoping to have my hubby here at Xmas - I will have my husband here for Xmas 

Good luck - This forum has helped me so much!


----------



## saraheileen

Congratulations to everyone finally receiving their visas. It is so nice to hear some sucess stories at the end of this gruelling wait... We are praying for good news to add soon .. 11 weeks on Wednesday..I'm sure they will soon put us out of our misery :grin: Good Luck to all still waiting


----------



## v15ben

The spouse visa just arrived and we are now booking tickets! Good luck and congratulations to everyone else. Just want to say a huge thank you to everyone on the forum who has helped us over the last few months! Here is our final timeline:

Visa Application Online + Priority service paid - 10th October
Biometrics + documents sent to Sheffield - 14th October
Documents received by Sheffield - 16th October
Confirmation email from Sheffield - 21st October
Decision made email - 23rd October
Visa delivered - 27th October


----------



## murphyg617

*en09art*

For those considering priority settlement visa...DO IT!!! My processing times for spousal visa:

October 14, 2014 - Biometrics taken
October 16 - Application sent from US to Sheffield
October 21 - Email confirmation from home office of receipt of my application and that is being prepared for processing.
October 27 - RECEIVED VISA IN THE US!!! It was stamped by the home office October 23!

Yes, I spent money to have overnight service for my visa to be returned but it was money well spent. Flight booked back to UK on 11/3.


----------



## Me 2

I am so encouraged by the wonderful events of success in their applications I've read today.

Your settlement visa was for spousal and mine is for fiancée` settlement , don't know if that makes a difference in timeline, but am happy for you and encouraged that mine may happen quickly as well.
Our timelines extremely similar...biometrics for me one day later than you, email confirmation same day, but I haven't heard anything further.
Did they send you a decision made email?
Thought Priority was also a good investment, and did feel it was worth the extra money to ship 1-2 day express.
Can't wait to hear something and hope its also this week!

Congratulations on your Visa , and fly safe


----------



## murphyg617

Maybe the fiancee visa takes longer. We used a lawyer and all emails went through them. I did not get an email from them before the visa arrived in the US. Perhaps my lawyer was on vacation... Hope you hear something soon! Seems processing times are quick right now.


----------



## Me 2

Seems they are quick right now
Thanks for the encouragement and I hope I hear soon also
One day feels like a month I have noticed


----------



## Pannyann

Shimmering Smiles said:


> Just wanted to give you all a quick update and our timeline.
> 
> Country applying from: Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for: Marriage (Non Priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 25/06/14
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1/07/14
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 90 working days
> Decision made email: never received one however received an email on 16/10/14 asking us to complete a survey following our recent decision! Called premium rate number helpline and they said they would look into it. Received a response email from them on 24/10/14 saying that passport was dispatched to Nigeria on 25/09/14 and we should make our way there to see if it is waiting for us. My Husband goes to VFS office 26/10/14 to find shiney new visa (Yay at long last) stamped since 10/09/14 over 6 weeks ago...
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your support, at last this limbo has ended for us and we can move forward, it is the best feeling in the world.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!


Congrats


----------



## Pannyann

Ob111 said:


> Hi pannyann... How you doing??? Hope every operation went well...


Hi everything is going great. Have no more nasty cells etc and am recovering well. Going back to work on Monday been a tough six weeks but thank god I'm on the path of recovery. It's been great having hubby here to help keeping my fingers crossed I dont need anymore operations. 
Hope all is good with your new job and that you and your family are well? X


----------



## Pannyann

Wishing you all good luck here's to hoping you get some decisions today so that your soon reunited with your loved ones.


----------



## Pusha

Location applying from: Russia
Type of visa: Settlement (Wife) 
Office Processing VISA: Moscow
Online application submitted: Oct 14
Biometrics Completed: Oct 16
Documents sent: Oct 16
Documents received: Oct 16
Documents received email: Oct 16
Decision made email: waiting
Visa Received in Mail: waiting


----------



## HazelRodriguez

*Visa in 2 weeks*

I paid for priority status and received an approved visa in exactly 2 weeks from the day I sent it.

Please list the following:
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10/10/14
Date biometrics taken: 9/29/14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/13/14
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 10/24/14


----------



## Me 2

HazelRodriguez said:


> I paid for priority status and received an approved visa in exactly 2 weeks from the day I sent it.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 10/10/14
> Date biometrics taken: 9/29/14
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/13/14
> Office location processing your visa:Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 4 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 10/24/14




So happy for you!!!


NY says 100% within 15 days. Many have been so fortunate to have that speed. Very encouraging.
Ours is a priority fiancée settlement, received by Sheffield & preparing for ECO , Oct 21st----8 long days ago, with nothing else to date.


----------



## Me 2

Me 2 said:


> So happy for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country USA
> Online application October 5, 2014
> Visa type: Fiancee , priority
> Biometrics done October 17
> Pkg to Sheffield October 17 UPS
> Delivered Sheffield October 20
> Email from Sheffield getting package sorted for Entry clearance officer October 21
> Decision made email TODAY, October 30 , its going to be a long wait for UPS, praying there's a visa inside!!!
> 
> Received


----------



## Cinderella108

Country applying from: South Africa (Priority service not available)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife and 2 dependants
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16 Oct 2014
Date biometrics taken: 16 Oct 2014
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 17 Oct 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sandton, Johannesburg
Projected timeline given: 2 to 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Still waiting...

Anyone who applied for the same visa around the same time, please provide your timelines. The wait is killing me already and it has only been 10 working days. 

Thanks!


----------



## Phillip_b

2 months and one week of waiting. Finally got my visa today. 


*Type of Visa:* Tier 2 (general); (a work visa). A faculty position at a recognized and well-known university in the UK. Application includes the certificate of sponsorship (CoS) given by the university.
*Place of visa application submission*: Tel Aviv

*19 August 2014*: online visa application, Tier 2 (general)
*26 August 2014*: Biometric appointment, submit all required documents
*29 August 2014*: Got a message from the relevant Visa center (Istanbul) of acceptance of application.
*9 September 2014*: Status: "awaiting assessment of visa" (I asked the UK immigration help desk for this)
*5 October 2014*: Status: "In progress"
*10 October 2014*: Some woman in the inquiry line says it was "deferred"(?)
*21 October 2014*: Inquiry line gives me a case number, and escalated my case.
*22 October 2014 -- 1 November 2014*: intervention of high ranking officials to solve my problem--which was unjustified and unreasonable. 
* 2 November 2014*: visa issued and arrived to my home.
-------------------------


----------



## Me 2

Phillip_b said:


> 2 months and one week of waiting. Finally got my visa today.
> 
> 
> *Type of Visa:* Tier 2 (general); (a work visa). A faculty position at a recognized and well-known university in the UK. Application includes the certificate of sponsorship (CoS) given by the university.
> *Place of visa application submission*: Tel Aviv
> 
> *19 August 2014*: online visa application, Tier 2 (general)
> *26 August 2014*: Biometric appointment, submit all required documents
> *29 August 2014*: Got a message from the relevant Visa center (Istanbul) of acceptance of application.
> *9 September 2014*: Status: "awaiting assessment of visa" (I asked the UK immigration help desk for this)
> *5 October 2014*: Status: "In progress"
> *10 October 2014*: Some woman in the inquiry line says it was "deferred"(?)
> *21 October 2014*: Inquiry line gives me a case number, and escalated my case.
> *22 October 2014 -- 1 November 2014*: intervention of high ranking officials to solve my problem--which was unjustified and unreasonable.
> * 2 November 2014*: visa issued and arrived to my home.
> -------------------------




Congratulations & enjoy your new home!
Tomorrow (November 3) is the day UPS is scheduled to arrive at my door. Praying for visa.
It has definitely been a long weekend.


----------



## Rain790

Country applying from: UAE (Abu Dhabi)
Type of visa applied for: UK Spouse settlement visa (Priority)
*12 Oct 2014* - Application submitted online
*28 Oct 2014* - Biometrics taken and ALL supporting documents handed over (so late because I couldn't get time off)
28 Oct 2014 PM - Received SMS saying application was sent to the UK Visas & Immigration
29 Oct 2014 AM - Received email saying our application was received at the Embassy & was being prepped for the ECO
*30 Oct 2013 AM* - Email saying the application was concluded & would be returned to the company to be couriered to me (nerve wracking since it was the last working day of the week and I thought I wouldn't hear more till a couple of days later)
*01 Nov 2014 PM* - Shiny visa in passport delivered to me


----------



## Phillip_b

Me 2 said:


> Congratulations & enjoy your new home!
> Tomorrow (November 3) is the day UPS is scheduled to arrive at my door. Praying for visa.
> It has definitely been a long weekend.


Thanks!!
Hope you'll get yours really soon!


----------



## Me 2

Country USA 
Online application October 5, 2014
Visa type: Fiancee , priority
Biometrics done October 17
Pkg to Sheffield October 17 UPS 
Delivered Sheffield October 20
Email from Sheffield getting package sorted for Entry clearance officer October 21
Decision made TODAY October 30 : UPS delivery November 3 
Received: Nov 3 @ 7P...YES YES YES it is a beautiful visa

Its dated from the 22nd October/14
The entire application , along with all original docs were enclosed and on top of the pile was my passport opened to the page holding the visa.


----------



## mehemlynn

Visa applied for - FLR (M) old rules
Applied PO appointment - Cardiff
Date - 11/3 
Estimated time needed - 2 1/2 hours
Decision made - 1 1/2 hours - granted 2 more years
BRP due 7-10 business days


----------



## ArielHexen

zoubozoub said:


> Oh Gosh - How could they have been so careless? I hope you get your passport back soon! You must be distraught!
> 
> Best of luck!




Thank you


----------



## ArielHexen

Well after all my visa drama I finally got the right visa and my passport, they said they will send it back to my home if they made a mistake but they didnt I had to pick it up, at this point I don't care 
I am moving to the UK on the 29 

Thank you for all the people that helped me and read my story. 

I wish to all the people waiting for visas the best of luck and patience.


----------



## CatV

Hey guys! This is my docs and timeline for my EEA Family Permit. My wife is Irish/American and I'm American. We live together in the US, and will be moving together.

Docs:
- My wife's cover letter
- A table of contents
- Biometrics receipt.
- Online app (I put N/A in ALL non-required fields)
- Relevant legislation regarding when they must issue an EEA Family Permit (to support my application because I put so many N/A's in there)
- Both of our original passports -- my US one and her Irish one
- A passport-sized photo as per UK regulation (Walgreens was great for this)
- Our joint lease
- Our certified marriage certificate
- A return shipping label with tracking UPS next-day

I mailed the application UPS next-day, and it arrived in New York on *October 24th*.

I got our passports back with my visa today, *November 4th*.

Only 7 business days!

I wrote "EEA FAMILY PERMIT" on the outside of the mail envelope to make sure it got put in the fast-track pile (all EEA family permits are automatically priority). I got an email confirmation when they received my application, but I did not get an email when they issued the visa. I didn't know what the status was until I opened the return package.


----------



## saraheileen

Hi I was wondering if anyone could help/ had a similar situation 

My husband and applied for a spouse visa via senegal on the 13th august ( biometrics done this day) and today we emailed for a status update and got the reply that there was no update which would either be due to the fact that we are asking to soon if we had only just applied or we had provided the wrong reference info (neither applied) I rang the number for teleperformance who have now informed me that the enquiry would be escalated and as soon as they know anything they would email us. I am so worried. we have patiently waited all this time and now were getting told this. 

Has anyone had similar or have any ideas what to do? 

Thank you


----------



## Dollar

Hi Sarah, we are in the same situation my wife applied on the 22 August 14. When I made an inquiry about the status , I EXACTLY had the same email as you. And now told case been escalated since the 09 October, to wait they will get back to me once they have an answer. So we are waiting...


----------



## Dollar

What teleperformane number did you call on??


----------



## saraheileen

It's a nightmare isn't it... I called the number listed for senegal but the UK equivalent. it was an 01243 number where are you applying from? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dollar

From Freetown in Sierra-Leone.


----------



## saraheileen

Aah well hopefully we will all have some good news soon.. I just can't help but feel like teleperformance are just there to take your money and keep you quiet in a round about way. My husband is in senegal as he is a resident of Cape Verde and senegal is the closest embassey but now three months has gone by he should be leaving but unfortunately his passport is in the high commision in Ghana. So he can't go anywhere. We have waited patiently but now it's becoming very difficult. As I can imagine is the case with you and everyone else


----------



## Mileman

Please list the following:
Country applying from: Argentina
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): 09/30/14
Date biometrics taken: 10/22/14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: not sure
Office location processing your visa:Rio de Janeiro
Projected timeline given: 2 weeks
Date your visa was received: still waiting!


----------



## Skippy01

*Post your UK Visa timelin here*

Country: Australia
Submitted Online: 15/09/2014
Biometrics Taken: 19/09/2014
Email from ECO requesting for additional docs: 04/11/2014 (submitted same day)
Visa decision: still waiting


----------



## Sleepysheep

Country: Australia
Submitted Online: 18/09/2014
Biometrics Taken: 02/10/2014
Visa decision: still waiting
Emailed asking for update on 3/11/2014, they said it has not yet been assessed by an ECO......Guess I have to wait for a little longer unfortunately


----------



## wengyee6

Please list the following:

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 31.10.2014
Date biometrics taken: 3.11.2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Haven't received any confirmation yet.
Office location processing your visa: Manilla, Phillipines
Projected timeline given: 60 days. 
Date your visa was received: Waiting.


----------



## meremaid

*Waiting for email from Sheffield*

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 27 October 2014
Date biometrics taken: 30 October 2014
Date Documents Mailed: 30 October 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: According to UPS, it was received 3 Nov 2014. That was one week ago today and I've not received a confirmation email yet which is freaking me ouuuuuuut. I have a receipt from UPS showing the delivery date, but there wasn't the name of any person who "signed for it" which is also freaking me out ("signed for" field was blank). I'm so worried about what this means! I know other people have had similar experience with not getting emails but most people lately seem to have gotten them rather quickly, so I don't know why this is happening to me.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK.

It really takes steel nerves to go through this process. So many props to all who have gotten through it. I feel so anxious it's hard to even function normally! My husband just left two days ago after a 3 week visit, so now we are just waiting until we can be back together... if only Sheffield would send me a confirmation email, I'd sleep much more easily!


----------



## meremaid

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 27 October 2014
Date biometrics taken: 30 October 2014
Date Documents Mailed: 30 October 2014
Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 3 Nov 2014. 
Emailed UKVI to check on status (bc no email received): 10 Nov 2014
Heard back from UKVI saying a decision had been made: 10 Nov 2014

Is this really happening!? So fast! Seems like this is a quick-moving time for settlement decisions given what I've read from other folks. Now it's just waiting for my documents to come back! eeeeek!


----------



## nyclon

meremaid said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 27 October 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 30 October 2014
> Date Documents Mailed: 30 October 2014
> Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 3 Nov 2014.
> Emailed UKVI to check on status (bc no email received): 10 Nov 2014
> Heard back from UKVI saying a decision had been made: 10 Nov 2014
> 
> Is this really happening!? So fast! Seems like this is a quick-moving time for settlement decisions given what I've read from other folks. Now it's just waiting for my documents to come back! eeeeek!


Priority applications from the U.S. have been taking 1-2 weeks so this is completely reasonable.


----------



## Mammalee

So I need advice from a moderator I think here's my timeline 
So here goes I'm new to this and very stressed 
I applied for a uk settlement visa from Canada 
Biometrics and application sent august 8 
Email from Sheffield saying documents received August 19 
Email from Sheffield requesting appendix 2 
Sent appendix 2 back August 22 
My husband contacted the mp who was contacting home office to find out the wait and what's going on still haven't heard from him but got an email back last week saying no desicion has been made yet due to further investigation. So on Friday I received a package from Sheffield all my documents and passport no visa &#55357;&#56862; but the refusal letter isn't mine it's to an American male with a similar last name?? I called the line and payed more money to get an advisor and she game me a complaint number and said it's been escalated to the manager to contact home office ??? Has this ever happened before


----------



## BilalChaudhry

*Applied from Singapore*

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 10.10.2014
Date biometrics taken: 14.10.2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Haven't received any confirmation yet.
Office location processing your visa: Manilla, Phillipines
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks. 
Date your visa was received: Waiting. 
Latest update on enquiry: The application has not been picked up by an ECO yet.


Anyone else here applied from Singapore for a similar visa?


----------



## amytheorangutan

Sleepysheep said:


> Country: Australia
> Submitted Online: 18/09/2014
> Biometrics Taken: 02/10/2014
> Visa decision: still waiting
> Emailed asking for update on 3/11/2014, they said it has not yet been assessed by an ECO......Guess I have to wait for a little longer unfortunately



Hi Sleepysheep,

I'm from Melbourne and I had my biometrics taken on the 17th October. I just contacted UKVI asking for update today and they said it has not been assessed yet. Looks like we are on the same boat. Curious to know how the waiting time is for other Aussies  Below is my timeline so far.

Country: Australia
Visa Type: Spouse Settlement
Submitted Online: 30th September 2014
Biometrics: 17th October 2014
Projected Timeline: 12 weeks
Visa Decision: Still waiting
Update from UKVI on 12th November 2014 that my visa has not been assessed yet.


----------



## confusedSA

Hi, so the waiting game started today..

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 10.11.2014
Date biometrics taken: 12.11.2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 
Office location processing your visa: British High Commission, Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 2 - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Waiting.

Really hope that I get it soon as my husband is bedridden at the moment as he ruptured his achilles tendon and fractured his ankle, he's in hard cast from knee to toes and might need to have an operation. He lives alone and it is a struggle with no one there to help him.


----------



## Cinderella108

I have submitted on 16 Oct, received by UKVI on 17 Oct and still waiting. Now going on to working day 18.


----------



## Mileman

Please list the following:
Country applying from: Argentina
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit (italian wife)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 09/30/14
Date biometrics taken: 10/22/14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11/7/14
Office location processing your visa:Rio de Janeiro
Projected timeline given: 3 weeks
Date your visa was received: 11/12/14

I received a phone call from the embassy as well to do some fact checking, that was a step I was not expecting, just FYI.

Next step Residence Card once we are in London.


----------



## bguy

*Still waiting*

Applied from Sri Lanka .
Visa processing centre: Chennai, India
Online application : 10th sept
Biometric:12th Sept

43 excruciating working days later... Still waiting!

forgot to mention

Visa applied for: settlement visa


----------



## dmonyan

primechat said:


> Could you let us know when you receive a decision from Sheffield. The waiting game is so frustrating . I pray we all receive decision soon.


I would firstly like to say you guys have been very helpful with providing needed information to all so a very big well done. I need some clarification regarding my issue from anyone that can help. I will be applying for a UK spouse visa from Nigeria in 2 weeks time(still in the UK intending to leave for Naija in a few days). I understand Teleperformance have taken over from VFS and now handle UK visa applications. My question is regarding Supporting documents i.e Photocopy of all documents which will be submitted from the UK to Sheffield, and the issue of my English Language test. Do I need to bring these documents I.e proof of English and photocopy of all original documents (being submitted in the UK) to my interview at teleperformance?


----------



## lkb-lka

Applied from USA
Settlement visa marriage.
submitted application online on Oct 15 2014
biometrics done Oct 17 2014 
Application shipped Oct 20 2014.
Shipped to Sheffield UK.
Application received by UKVI on Oct 22 2014
Nov 12 2014 received a automated email saying my visa was processed and was being shipped back to me.

I will get my passport and documents by Nov 14 2014. 
I was not told if I was approved or denied a visa in the email and I contacted the UKVI contact thing and asked who I could get a hold of to find out if I was approved or not and I received a email from them Nov 13 2014 stating that they could not tell me if I was approved or denied and that all applicants are requested to be patient and wait till the document has returned to them to find out. So much for my question being answered.

I will update this when I get my stuff on Friday hopefully I will have been approved *fingers crossed*


----------



## BobDigi

Hi,
what number did you call??


----------



## babybee

I've been lurking on this site for quite some time but decided to create a profile as I just submitted my visa to visit my boyfriend in England over the holidays. I was previously denied entry at Heathrow because I couldn't provide a travel itinerary and I had no proof of ties to Canada. 

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: General visit visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11/09/14
Date biometrics taken: 11/13/14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 
Office location processing your visa: Toronto
Projected timeline given: 8-10 days
Date your visa was received:


----------



## helpmeplz

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/215625-confused-need-advice.html

You can find all our timeline there. But a brief summary;

2nd application; 

Applied Mirpur, Pakistan 30/05/14 CAT A + CAT D
Processed E-mail: 11/11/14
RFC: 12/11/14
Collected: 13/11/14

Visa granted.

Thank you to Joppa and everyone else for all the advice and support! 

May God Bless you!


----------



## bguy

*Yippee*



bguy said:


> Applied from Sri Lanka .
> Visa processing centre: Chennai, India
> Online application : 10th sept
> Biometric:12th Sept
> 
> 43 excruciating working days later... Still waiting!
> 
> forgot to mention
> 
> Visa applied for: settlement visa



visa received today!:whoo::whoo::whoo:

Thank you Joppa, Nyclon and Hertsfem for all your help. You guys really do a big service to ppl . God bless!


----------



## meremaid

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 27 October 2014
Date biometrics taken: 30 October 2014
Date Documents Mailed: 30 October 2014
Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 3 Nov 2014. 
Emailed UKVI International Enquiries to check on status (bc no email received): 10 Nov 2014
Heard back from UKVI International Enquiries saying a decision had been made: 10 Nov 2014

What confuses me is I never got an email from the Sheffield office saying my documents have been received, nor did I get the automated email from Sheffield that most people get saying a decision has been made and my documents are on their way back. I got a response to my query that said a decision had been made and that I'd be hearing from the Visa Application Centre soon regarding the return of my documents. Three days later and no word from Sheffield at all... I'm sure I'm just being impatient, but I guess I don't understand why if a decision has been made, I've heard absolutely nothing from the Sheffield office, nothing confirming the receipt or return of documents. That seems unusual compared to other people on this forum. Nothing happening with my UPS tracking number for my return envelope. All I can do is wait for more information, but it just feels wrong to me...


----------



## lkb-lka

meremaid said:


> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 27 October 2014
> Date biometrics taken: 30 October 2014
> Date Documents Mailed: 30 October 2014
> Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 3 Nov 2014.
> Emailed UKVI International Enquiries to check on status (bc no email received): 10 Nov 2014
> Heard back from UKVI International Enquiries saying a decision had been made: 10 Nov 2014
> 
> What confuses me is I never got an email from the Sheffield office saying my documents have been received, nor did I get the automated email from Sheffield that most people get saying a decision has been made and my documents are on their way back. I got a response to my query that said a decision had been made and that I'd be hearing from the Visa Application Centre soon regarding the return of my documents. Three days later and no word from Sheffield at all... I'm sure I'm just being impatient, but I guess I don't understand why if a decision has been made, I've heard absolutely nothing from the Sheffield office, nothing confirming the receipt or return of documents. That seems unusual compared to other people on this forum. Nothing happening with my UPS tracking number for my return envelope. All I can do is wait for more information, but it just feels wrong to me...


Oh my that is odd here is the email address given in the emails I got from sheffield [email protected] try emailing them it may take a few days but at lest its some place to contact


----------



## rummy298

Country Applied from : India, Mumbai 
Type of visa applied for : Spouse Settlement (Priority not available)
Date documents submitted & biometrics taken : 13th October 2014
Projected timeline given : 20-25 working days
Date documents were received by UKVI : 14th October 2014
Decision made email received : 13th November 2014 
Collected Passport : 14th Novemeber 2014

VISA GRANTED !!!

Flying to London on 27th of November, 32 weeks pregnant. barely made it. Phew !!!

From start to finish it took a total of 23 working days, including the day of submission and the day of document collection.

Thanks a lot to this forum and everyone who answered the questions I asked, clarified even the silliest of my doubts and wished me luck.

Good luck to everyone waiting for their visa.
My best wishes .


----------



## sngerto

*General Visit Visa*

Country Applied from : Egypt, Cairo
Type of visa applied for : General Visit Visa (Priority)
Date documents submitted & biometrics taken : 5th November 2014
Projected timeline given : 3-5 working days
Date documents were received by UKVI : 10th November 2014
Decision made email received : still waiting

I received the below email from UKVI Abu Dhabi on 12 November 201

Your UK visa application is currently under consideration at the British Embassy (Abu Dhabi).

We are aware that you purchased the priority service and I can confirm that your application was assessed ahead of other visa applications. Unfortunately the processing of your application has been delayed while we undertake further assessment. This means that we will be unable to make a decision within our published customer service standards.

We will notify you when your application has been concluded, and you will be contacted by the Visa Application Centre when your documents are ready for collection. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre before they have contacted you.

Please avoid making travel arrangements until you have collected your passport.

Does anyone know how long it supposed to take to have a decision?


----------



## lkb-lka

lkb-lka said:


> Applied from USA
> Settlement visa marriage.
> submitted application online on Oct 15 2014
> biometrics done Oct 17 2014
> Application shipped Oct 20 2014.
> Shipped to Sheffield UK.
> Application received by UKVI on Oct 22 2014
> Nov 12 2014 received a automated email saying my visa was processed and was being shipped back to me.
> 
> I will get my passport and documents by Nov 14 2014.
> I was not told if I was approved or denied a visa in the email and I contacted the UKVI contact thing and asked who I could get a hold of to find out if I was approved or not and I received a email from them Nov 13 2014 stating that they could not tell me if I was approved or denied and that all applicants are requested to be patient and wait till the document has returned to them to find out. So much for my question being answered.
> 
> I will update this when I get my stuff on Friday hopefully I will have been approved *fingers crossed*


I just received my documents and have found I have been approved my visa YAY but it has taken them 4 days to ship my passport back and I was approved like a month before I requested so it throws everything off for me as I'm having dental ops done this month . other then that YAY I was approved! so it took me only like 10 days to get approved now I can sleep sort of


----------



## babybee

babybee said:


> I've been lurking on this site for quite some time but decided to create a profile as I just submitted my visa to visit my boyfriend in England over the holidays. I was previously denied entry at Heathrow because I couldn't provide a travel itinerary and I had no proof of ties to Canada.
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: General visit visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 11/09/14
> Date biometrics taken: 11/13/14
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa: Toronto
> Projected timeline given: 8-10 days
> Date your visa was received:


Just got an email today updating my application status. 

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: General visit visa (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11/09/14
Date biometrics taken: 11/13/14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11/14/14
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 5 working days
Date your visa was received: Pending

Fingers crossed that I will be there for Christmas!


----------



## babybee

sngerto said:


> Country Applied from : Egypt, Cairo
> Type of visa applied for : General Visit Visa (Priority)
> Date documents submitted & biometrics taken : 5th November 2014
> Projected timeline given : 3-5 working days
> Date documents were received by UKVI : 10th November 2014
> Decision made email received : still waiting
> 
> I received the below email from UKVI Abu Dhabi on 12 November 201
> 
> Your UK visa application is currently under consideration at the British Embassy (Abu Dhabi).
> 
> We are aware that you purchased the priority service and I can confirm that your application was assessed ahead of other visa applications. Unfortunately the processing of your application has been delayed while we undertake further assessment. This means that we will be unable to make a decision within our published customer service standards.
> 
> We will notify you when your application has been concluded, and you will be contacted by the Visa Application Centre when your documents are ready for collection. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre before they have contacted you.
> 
> Please avoid making travel arrangements until you have collected your passport.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it supposed to take to have a decision?


I think it really depends on what the delay is. In my email it said this:
"In certain cases, an Entry Clearance Officer may require more information or additional documents in order to process your application. Most requests and communications are sent electronically to the email address you provide in your application. In order to avoid missed communications or delays, please check your email account regularly until your application has been completed.

If your application is considered to be complex and we project that we cannot process your application within the 15 business day target, we will inform you by email." 

So it may be taking them some time to verify something in your file?


----------



## sngerto

babybee said:


> I think it really depends on what the delay is. In my email it said this:
> "In certain cases, an Entry Clearance Officer may require more information or additional documents in order to process your application. Most requests and communications are sent electronically to the email address you provide in your application. In order to avoid missed communications or delays, please check your email account regularly until your application has been completed.
> 
> If your application is considered to be complex and we project that we cannot process your application within the 15 business day target, we will inform you by email."
> 
> So it may be taking them some time to verify something in your file?


I just received the below email from UKVI. They didn't mention what is the decision!!
Anyway I'll keep you updated when I receive the passport.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application
has been processed and a decision was made and it should be with you in the
next few days.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.

If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
patience while you wait to receive your documents


----------



## babybee

sngerto said:


> I just received the below email from UKVI. They didn't mention what is the decision!!
> Anyway I'll keep you updated when I receive the passport.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application
> has been processed and a decision was made and it should be with you in the
> next few days.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
> 
> If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
> dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
> patience while you wait to receive your documents


Ah so frustrating that they don't tell you the decision ahead of time! Fingers crossed that you receive your passport with a visa in it :fingerscrossed:


----------



## meremaid

sngerto said:


> I just received the below email from UKVI. They didn't mention what is the decision!!
> Anyway I'll keep you updated when I receive the passport.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application
> has been processed and a decision was made and it should be with you in the
> next few days.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
> 
> If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
> dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
> patience while you wait to receive your documents


FYI I got this same email six days ago and since then I've heard absolutely nothing. I haven't been contacted by the Visa Application Centre in Sheffield, my UPS tracking number for my prepaid return shipping label hasn't been activated (indicating the package hasn't left Sheffield yet, unless they shipped it another way - but why would they?) I have not gotten one single email from the Sheffield office (not confirming that they received my documents, or that they made a decision) but I did get this exact email from UKVI on Monday 10 Nov at around 6:45 pm EST. I've just emailed them back to follow-up because I'm concerned at having no contact from the VAC in Sheffield. UKVI wrote back asking for more details about me (passport #, etc) to "escalate my concern to the relevant department" since I hadn't heard anything from Sheffield yet. Please let me know what happens to you now, since I've had nothing at all since getting that email but I wonder if you will. And yes, I'm as freaked out about it as one might imagine... my supporting documents were delivered 3 Nov according to UPS and not one email from Sheffield at all....


----------



## sngerto

I got email with my shipment number so now i will track with the courier company supposed to receive it tomorrow or after tomorrow maximum. Will keep you updated


----------



## Skippy01

Skippy01 said:


> Country: Australia
> Submitted Online: 15/09/2014
> Biometrics Taken: 19/09/2014
> Email from ECO requesting for additional docs: 04/11/2014 (submitted same day)
> Visa decision: still waiting


Still no update does anyone know the processing for Spouse Visa Applicant lodged in Australia. My application has commence asssesment on the 03/11 and its been 2 weeks now but still no decision yet.


----------



## suziechew

*spouse visa from the uk*

hello all ,
here we go again ,
we have sent off our postal application for a spouse and dependant child visa from inside the uk ,having sucessfully applied for a fiance visa from the states .
Date of application : 15/11/14 
Visa applied for : Non priority spouse visa (postal)
Estimated processing time : 8 weeks 

Will update as we get more infomation . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jessicalees

Did you pay priority or is it non priority? There is a way you can check current processing times on the uk website. Last I checked, it was 5-10 business days priority, 60 days non.


----------



## Dollar

Hi Guys I had this email last night:
" Dear,

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF..........and date of birth
JJ/MM/YY) and found that the application has been processed and a
decision has been made.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery".

So we are waiting for a call or an email from Teleperformance.
*Submitted docs: 22/09/14 in Freetown.
*Never had email confirmation.
* 16/11/14 receive an email fron ukvis saying a decision has been made.
*Waiting for the collection.


----------



## saraheileen

Hi all, well I'm please to say that we finally received our visa  we are so happy and my husband will be arriving on Thursday  this site has helped so so much thank you for everyone that has helped and given advice. Good luck to everyone still waiting there's no denying it this process is so difficult and like a roller coaster but keep the faith. It may take some time but it will all be worth it in the end xx


----------



## saraheileen

Dollar, we got our email got our email on the Wednesday and received the phone call from the embasey to say the passport was there ready to collect on the following Tuesday. Hope this help and Good Luck x


----------



## Dollar

Congratulations Sarah. ..well done. 
We are waiting for their call or email. I actually received a miss call from unknown number but no voice mail left. I hate that.


----------



## saraheileen

Thank you  ... Aah I hate that to. Well hopefully it's them and they will call back.. You've been waiting long enough now x


----------



## MimiannA

Pannyann said:


> Wishing you all good luck here's to hoping you get some decisions today so that your soon reunited with your loved ones.


First I would like to say good luck to all those still waiting, I said a very big Amen for you all when my pastor raised the prayer point at the special service today.


Hi Pannyann hope you and hubby are good, trust you've fully recovered now, we are also great, hubby is doing great adapting to the weather and all... 

Wanted to know how your hubby is doing with life in the uk, I've not managed to find anything that help people settle in this forum, if there is one please kindly send me a link if not do you think we should start a topic?

Maybe on life after settling in the uk?

Because aside from the normal sorting out of NI, getting he's name recognised on the house and opening bank account, I've managed to do nothing else

What have you sorted out so far?

Your all welcome to contribute btw!c


----------



## amytheorangutan

Skippy01 said:


> Still no update does anyone know the processing for Spouse Visa Applicant lodged in Australia. My application has commence asssesment on the 03/11 and its been 2 weeks now but still no decision yet.


Hey Skippy01,

Do you mind letting me know once you receive news about your visa? I'm also applying from Australia and this is week 5 for me and they haven't looked at my application yet. I'm getting anxious as Christmas is coming and if my application is not processed before Christmas I will be here until after New Year due to Christmas and New Year break  I know 2 people who have applied for settlement visa from Australia recently. Both of them said theirs took about 6 weeks to process.

I hope you get good news very very soon


----------



## Skippy01

amytheorangutan said:


> Hey Skippy01,
> 
> Do you mind letting me know once you receive news about your visa? I'm also applying from Australia and this is week 5 for me and they haven't looked at my application yet. I'm getting anxious as Christmas is coming and if my application is not processed before Christmas I will be here until after New Year due to Christmas and New Year break  I know 2 people who have applied for settlement visa from Australia recently. Both of them said theirs took about 6 weeks to process.
> 
> I hope you get good news very very soon


No worries Amy, today is my 43rd working days of waiting 😞.


----------



## StephUK_AndyUSA

Country Applied from : USA 
Type of visa applied for : Spouse Settlement (Priority)
Date documents submitted & biometrics taken : 14th November 2014
Projected timeline given : 10 working days
Date documents were received by UKVI : 18th November 2014 (although no email received from Sheffield. I only know they've been delivered through tracking the parcel)
Decision made email received : waiting
Collected Passport : waiting

Will update post as I hear back  This has been an extremely stressful 5 months while I juggled with compiling the documents, waiting until I was eligible to apply, and then dealing with an incompetent lawyer who delayed our application by a month!! :juggle: I have been a silent user of this thread (reading but not posting) so thank you!

My situation: I am the sponsor, UK citizen, who has recently returned to the UK after having lived and worked in the EU (France and Austria) and the USA for the past 3 years. The government regulations on visas have made it extremely difficult for me to apply for my American husband (met in Jan 2013 - Austria, married in May 2014, USA) because I have only recently returned to the UK. I can give advice to anyone who is experience similar problems! 

Steph :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jessicalees

I completely understand your situation! We had the same. My sponsor, a UK citizen, and I have been married for 5 years, living in Japan. We have been waiting since April, when he moved home, to gather all the needed documents to submit our application. Good luck to you!


----------



## StephUK_AndyUSA

Update for you already! We received a confirmation email from Sheffield. But also a bad news email about our return waybill - we knew FedEx was no longer an option, and DHL won't give us an account without having a business. Then UPS was giving us conflicting information so we sent a Royal Mail Special Delivery envelope which is apparently not allowed. I posted it on a thread entitled "Which one? DHL or UPS? (Now that FedEx is banned)" as it seemed more appropriate there (it won't let me post the link here because I haven't written enough posts!!) If you can help me please search for the thread!

Country Applied from : USA 
Type of visa applied for : Spouse Settlement (Priority)
Date documents submitted & biometrics taken : 14th November 2014
Projected timeline given : 10 working days
Date documents were received by UKVI : 19th November 2014 via email
Other correspondence: 19th November 2014 - email to say "we have been unable to locate your international courier account number with the documents you submitted...Please note that your passport must be returned to you in the USA" because of the above decision we took on Royal Mail
Decision made email received : waiting
Received Passport : waiting


----------



## jessicalees

I was recommended UPS when I asked the same question, but it sounds like you had a lot of trouble with the relationship between US and UK UPS. How did you resolve the issue?


----------



## meremaid

jessicalees said:


> I was recommended UPS when I asked the same question, but it sounds like you had a lot of trouble with the relationship between US and UK UPS. How did you resolve the issue?


I know you didn't ask me this, but I used UPS and (so far) it's been good! I went online to print the return shipping label, then attached it to an envelope and sent it in a larger envelope with the documents to Sheffield.

Just today I got an email from Sheffield that my documents are being shipped back - and lo and behold, they are using the same UPS tracking number for the shipping label that I gave them. There seems to be no problem with the UPS envelope at all, and my documents are on their way back to me with lightning speed!

The problem is, they can't do this for you in the UPS store. They can ship it to the UK but can't deal with the return shipping label. You must do that online, print it, and bring it in to the UPS store and then they'll take care of the rest.


----------



## jessicalees

Thanks for that. If you dont mind my asking, how much did it cost you? 
Right now, I am deciding between applying from the US or Japan (I live in Japan, but am a US resident). The main factors have been processing time and costs. We are paying to do it priority. We hesitate to apply in the US because of the extra costs in shipping and time delays with the post. (In Japam, the processing center takes your documents). But, more and more I am thinking to return to the US so I can visit family. 
If you dont mind sharing, could you give a price estimate? It would really help. Good luck with the rest of your application!


----------



## meremaid

jessicalees said:


> Thanks for that. If you dont mind my asking, how much did it cost you?
> Right now, I am deciding between applying from the US or Japan (I live in Japan, but am a US resident). The main factors have been processing time and costs. We are paying to do it priority. We hesitate to apply in the US because of the extra costs in shipping and time delays with the post. (In Japam, the processing center takes your documents). But, more and more I am thinking to return to the US so I can visit family.
> If you dont mind sharing, could you give a price estimate? It would really help. Good luck with the rest of your application!


Ummmm, something a bit over $100 each way for 3-5 day shipping. $120-150 each way? I know it's a ridiculous amount, but we wanted it quickly. It is taking only 48 hours to get my visa back to me allegedly, and it took about the same time to get to Sheffield (plus a day - probably because it was over a weekend).


----------



## StephUK_AndyUSA

I still haven't resolved the issue  My husband went into a UPS store today to make an account and they said we have to wait at least 2 days for an account number!! But on the plus side they said they can give personal accounts, not just business accounts like DHL. 

Because we've already sent the application, Sheffield are asking just for an account number and a courier, and I guess the speed of service we want to pay for, so we don't have to send just a waybill all that way. They'll just quote the account number to the courier and we'll be charged for the shipment.

It seems that most people have used UPS though since FedEx is no longer allowed, which is why I was so confused that we had so many problems with it! But such is life. Fingers crossed that we're on the move now and we can get an account number soon. 

UPS quoted us between $160 for slowest service to around $210 for fastest service...


----------



## SalmaKhayrul

hello all. My Husband recieved a call today to go and collect his passport. After a two and a half month wait we are hoping that it will be good news and his visa will be granted.


----------



## Skippy01

Skippy01 said:


> No worries Amy, today is my 43rd working days of waiting 😞.


Hi. Just received this email from Manila, not sure if the visa has been issued or refused?

Your decision will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 working days unless you have been advised it will be returned by courier or have paid an additional courier fee.


----------



## amytheorangutan

Skippy01 said:


> Hi. Just received this email from Manila, not sure if the visa has been issued or refused?
> 
> Your decision will be despatched shortly. Passports can normally be collected from the Visa Application Centre after 3 working days unless you have been advised it will be returned by courier or have paid an additional courier fee.


Hi Skippy01,

Thank you so much for the update. I hope it's good news! Fingers crossed for you. If it's not too much trouble would love to know if you've got the visa. I think they've changed the wording of the email notification since I last applied for Youth Mobility 3 years ago. 

Cheers


----------



## lorrainesalad

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10/31/2014 Online
Date biometrics taken: 11/05/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11/14/2014
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 5 business Days
Date your visa was received: 11/20/2014

So excited!!!!!


----------



## meremaid

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 27 October 2014
Date biometrics taken: 30 October 2014
Date Documents Mailed: 30 October 2014
Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 3 Nov 2014 according to UPS
Date received confirmation from Sheffield that they received my documents: Never!
Date received email from Sheffield saying a decision had been made: 19 Nov 2014
Date VISA RECEIVED: 21 Nov 2014 (just now!)

HURRAY!!!!

So the lesson here is, if you don't get a confirmation email from Sheffield that they received your documents, but your courier says you did, don't despair like I did. You can always email UKVI to double-check (like I did) but not everybody gets the confirmation email and that's okay. People kept telling me that on the forum but I couldn't let it sink in! Wish I'd just relaxed. I'm staying in the USA through Thanksgiving to be with my family and my flight to be with my husband is on 3 December! Hurray! Good luck to all those waiting for good news.


----------



## lomas108

Hello everyone!!

It's nice to read some success stories on here, I'm about to start this process with my wife and I'm bricking it!!!

I'm a UK national, I've been living in Mexico City for the last 2 and a half years. I'm employed by a UK based company, paid a UK wage, but I've just been offered and have accepted a job back in UK starting January. So we need to start the process of applying for my wife's visa so she can come and join me. I easily fulfill the financial requirements although I don't have any money saved, my wife studied a year of her undergraduate degree in UK a few years back, so she's familar with the country (I don't know if that makes any difference?).

Can anyone advise me if it's highly beneficial to use an agency? Or is it easy enough going directly through the Home Office?

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Kimi2490

Right! Returning with some good news. I have just received my visa today! I thought I'd upload my timeline if it helps anyone else-

Visa applied for - settlement visa spouse
Country applied from- India
Visa centre- Mumbai
Date of online application- 21st October 2014.
Date for biometrics- 29th October 2014
Call for additional documents- 14th November 2014
SMS and e mail from vfs asking to pick up passport- 21st November 2014
Visa granted!!! - valid from 20th November 2014

All ready to fly and join my husband in a week!!! Soooo excited. anyone , particularly Indians with questions please don't hesitate to hit me up


----------



## Skippy01

amytheorangutan said:


> Hi Skippy01,
> 
> Thank you so much for the update. I hope it's good news! Fingers crossed for you. If it's not too much trouble would love to know if you've got the visa. I think they've changed the wording of the email notification since I last applied for Youth Mobility 3 years ago.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Amy,

I just received my Docs back from VFS Sydney. This is actually my second Spouse Visa, the first one I didnt convert it to ILR, hope you get yours soon.

Regards.


----------



## amytheorangutan

Skippy01 said:


> Hi Amy,
> 
> I just received my Docs back from VFS Sydney. This is actually my second Spouse Visa, the first one I didnt convert it to ILR, hope you get yours soon.
> 
> Regards.


Congrats Skippy01! I sure hope I get news on mine very soon. I'm going out of my mind waiting.


----------



## Lucky student

Reading this thread is like therapy for me, haha. Wish there were more student visa applicants, though. I'd love to know how long it's been taking recently. :tea:


----------



## BilalChaudhry

*Got it *

Hi Guys,

Got the visa yesterday in Singapore, processed at the Manila office.

Details:
Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted online: 10.10.2014
Date biometrics taken: 14.10.2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No confirmation
Office location processing the visa: Manilla, Phillipines
Projected timeline given: 60 Working days. (12 weeks)
Mail recieved from Manila: 24.11.2014 (29th Working day)
Date your visa was received from VFS: 25.11.2014 (30th Working day)

They are adhering to their timelines for Singapore posted at their site for the settlement visas. It said 93% processed within 30 working days. So I believe I was part of those lucky 93%. The application was straight forward, we met all the requirements thankfully.

Good luck to everyone still waiting, shall get the good news soon!


----------



## twee

Congratulations, Bilal

Great news indeed.


----------



## amytheorangutan

BilalChaudhry said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got the visa yesterday in Singapore, processed at the Manila office.
> 
> Details:
> Country applying from: Singapore
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted online: 10.10.2014
> Date biometrics taken: 14.10.2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No confirmation
> Office location processing the visa: Manilla, Phillipines
> Projected timeline given: 60 Working days. (12 weeks)
> Mail recieved from Manila: 24.11.2014 (29th Working day)
> Date your visa was received from VFS: 25.11.2014 (30th Working day)
> 
> They are adhering to their timelines for Singapore posted at their site for the settlement visas. It said 93% processed within 30 working days. So I believe I was part of those lucky 93%. The application was straight forward, we met all the requirements thankfully.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting, shall get the good news soon!


Congrats Bilal! May I ask what was the wording of the email that came from Manila? I just got the Your decision will be dispatch shortly email but I have to wait another 3 working days before I can pick up my passport. Extremely anxious -___-


----------



## BilalChaudhry

amytheorangutan said:


> Congrats Bilal! May I ask what was the wording of the email that came from Manila? I just got the Your decision will be dispatch shortly email but I have to wait another 3 working days before I can pick up my passport. Extremely anxious -___-


Thanks Amy and twee! 
Yes, the wording was the same as yours, seems they have changed it recently, back in March I got the wording as "Your visa will be despatched..." for my short term visa now they are sending it as "decision".

So hopefully, it shall be good news for you as well! Fingers crossed!


----------



## amytheorangutan

Thank you so much! Yes! Previously I got "your visa..." hopefully all is good


----------



## Obylistic

Hi,
Please is it possible to let me know if you have received your decision and the outcome? I received a similar email as you did from ukvi Sheffield saying a decision has been made on my spouse visa application. Here is my time line.
Application submitted in VAC nigeria 29/08/2014.
Confirmation email from Sheffield received on the 08/10/2014.
Email to my wife to attend telephone interview 09/10/2014.
Wife attended interview in Leicester on the 16/10/2014
Email from ukvi requesting additional document on the 10/11/2014
Document sent same day 10/11/2014.
My wife received supporting documents back from Sheffield on the 22/11/2014.
I have been extremely worried as I have not received any decision email or any other correspondence from ukvi. I was really anxious that I sent them an email on the 17/11/2014 to know the status of the application since its been over 12 weeks dance the application was lodged in nigeria.
I got this email from ukvi today:

Thank you for your email which we received on 17/11/2014.

I can confirm that a decision was made on your application on 13/11/2014 and your documents was despatched on 21/11/2014 to the Visa Application Centre where the application was originally submitted.

If you have not yet received your passport, please contact our Commercial Partners at the Visa Application Centre where the application was original submitted to arrange collection.

I apologise for the delay and any inconvenience caused.

Kind regards
Please, has anyone received similar email in the past??? If so what was the outcome of the decision? I am seriously loosing my mind. Thanks for your anticipatated assistance.


----------



## amytheorangutan

So over the moon right now. Just picked up my passport from VFS Melbourne after getting the "Your decision will be despatched shortly..." email on the 26th November and my spouse visa is in it. My timeline is as below

Country: Australia (Melbourne)
Visa Type: Spouse Settlement
Submitted Online: 30th September 2014
Biometrics: 17th October 2014
Projected Timeline: 12 weeks
Visa Decision: 26th November 2014 (28 working days after my biometrics). Email from UKVI Manila that my decision will be despatched shortly.
Pick up Passport from VFS Melbourne: 28th November 2014

Thank you everyone on this forum especially Joppa and Nyclon and fellow Aussies. Couldn't have done it without you all. Been reading this forum so much throughout the process.


----------



## hoping&praying

*Good progress*

Hi Obylistic,

Firstly, congratulations on the getting the decision has been made email.
It is the norm for the sponsor to sometimes get the documents first before the applicant gets the decision has been made email.
I have been following this forum silently since May, especially applicants from Nigeria, and that is the normal wording of the email.
The email NEVER says whether you got the visa or not so it is usually a case of waiting it out till Teleperformance or VFS send the text message/email for collection.
So excited for you and I wish you the best for a positive outcome. Do let us know how it goes as I am currently awaiting my decision email too.


----------



## SalmaKhayrul

Hello everybody. My husbands visa was granted on the 12th of November, and is coming to th UK on the 30th. This Sunday, very much excited. Just wanted to ask is there a possibility that he may be interviewed by an immigration officer, if so what questions will be asked? 
Thanks.


----------



## Joppa

He may be asked questions, such as where you are, what you do, where you live and so on. Just answer honestly and succinctly and it should be ok.


----------



## Lucky student

Hey, got a question I thought didn't warrant its own thread, and trust you guys know - When they tell you it takes whatever amount of working days until you shall hopefully get an answer from the fabled visa people, does it count from the biometrics, or just when they opened the package?

Going so crazy with waiting, especially since I originally thought it was 2 days from what the website said! Though my wait doesn't compare with the majority of you guys'.

Edit: Just in case the info's needed, I'm applying for a Tier 4 at the NY embassy.


----------



## Joppa

From when they receive your package at UK consulate general in NY.


----------



## Lucky student

Receiving it as in when the mail tracking says they received it, or when you get the e-mail saying you received it? Thanks for the quick response, by the way!


----------



## babybee

From when they open it, so whenever you received the email.


----------



## Slaphead123

Slaphead123 said:


> Spouse/Partner plus dependent child settlement visa made in South Africa
> 
> Applications submitted online: 22-AUG-2014
> Fees paid: 22-AUG-2014
> Appointments made for: 25-AUG-2014
> Visa's received 11-NOV-2014
> 
> Documents (Applicants):
> Application x 2
> Passport Photos
> Passports
> ID Cards
> TB Certs
> Conf of employment (for what it's worth)
> Letter from school re sole rsponsibility of child
> Supporting photos and telephone records between parties
> Supporting letter from employers (we both work for same company) regarding relationship
> 3 x Marriage certs (1st, Abridged and un-abridged)
> Birth certs
> Old passport with previous visa appliaction
> 
> Documents (Appx 2):
> 7 months payslip & P60
> Divorce paperwork
> Employers letter re income, term of employment and relationship
> 
> I've intentionally kept things on a less is more basis since I am applying on appdx A and there's no doubt I meet the threshold.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if they can pass as is or want my inside leg measurement. I am sure I might have missed mentioning a couple of docs also, my wife has everything in original in ZA.
> 
> Slap
> Details of existing living arrangements


Timeline updated
Slap


----------



## isla88

We've submitted now and received our 'docs received, application being prepared for consideration' email from Sheffield on Thursday. Thank goodness I am busy though, I'd be going mad otherwise!!
Our timeline so far:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16 NOV online
Date biometrics taken: 20 NOV
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 NOV (Thanks UPS)
Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
Projected timeline given: NA
Date your visa was received:WAITING!!


----------



## mard2530

Country applying from: Venezuela 
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Nov 8
Date biometrics taken: 18 NOV
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 NOV 
They call me and my husband to ask about our relationship on November 26, I didn't receive a second mail , they only call us
Date your visa was received:WAITING!!


----------



## MarriedToScotland

*Settlement: Wife 02 DEC 2014*

*SETTLEMENT: WIFE *
United States to UK
Applying from within the United States using online form at visa4uk site
DATE SUBMITTED: 2 DEC 2014
AMOUNT PAID: 1513.00
FASTER SERVICE $510 from: VFS Global 

PROBLEM: The VISA application did not automatically generate or request for me to generate a biometrics appointment to have my photo and fingerprints collected. I contaced New York office and paid 1.37 per minute even though this is an error with the system, not my application. Advised I have two options: Cancel application and reapply or request to escalate and see if they can fix it. If I cancel my application and request a refund, it will take up to 28 days for them to refund my money. In the meantime, I would need to re-apply and pay again and hope the appication generates a biometric appointment during my second attempt. 

SOLUTION: 2 DEC 2014 - None yet. Have requested to escalate issue to see if they can fix it. Status: Unable to proceed with my application.


----------



## mard2530

mard2530 said:


> Country applying from: Venezuela
> Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Nov 8
> Date biometrics taken: 18 NOV
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 NOV
> They call me and my husband to ask about our relationship on November 26, I didn't receive a second mail , they only call us
> Date your visa was received:WAITING!!


I just received my passport with the visa. Thanks for your help..


----------



## ramzichaouachi

*Spouse visa decision*

Hello friends
I aply for spouse visa 23/10/2014
29/010/2014 received by UKVI for decide
today i recive email tell is made decide today 03/12/2014

i am very nervous before collect 
very very nerouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus


----------



## Lucky student

MarriedToScotland, have you checked the birth dates? If you accidentally messed up your birth year, that can mess up the biometrics appointment thing. I had the same issue, and the only help they ever gave me was asking me if I had messed that up, after WEEKS of trying to solve the issue. Wonder if it's becoming more common now.. weird. It ended up in me having to resubmit my application and delay my education until the beginning of next year. Since they didn't even advise me to just resubmit it, I had no idea what to do, and by the time they even asked me about the birth date thing, it was too late for me to do anything else. Since yours is a settlement visa and I assume you don't have a deadline of any kind (I had an enrollment date at university), you might be able to wait it out.

..I got kind of rambly there, but my point is that in my experience it took them a long time to even help me in the most basic way (I found that age issue after 5 minutes of Google, whereas it took them weeks) I suspect they're very understaffed, and when it's a glitch the site has like that, they don't really have a protocol for what to do.


----------



## DeniseChung

Hi guys, 

I submitted my application on 4th Nov which is more than 4 weeks ago to visa application centre in Bangkok and heard no news about it. 

Since they don't provide tracking service in our country so I decided to call them yesterday to ask about my application status. After checking the lady said they still haven't started processing my application yet and told me to call them back in a month. 

I'm wondering anyone in the same case before or is it just me? Ain't it too slow since it's already a month and my application is still in the queue, noone's opened it yet. I'm so nervous now and loosing my patient waiting for the news (hopefully it'd be the good ones). Thank you guys.


----------



## Joppa

According to their October 2014 statistics, only 4% of settlement applications made in BKK is processed in 30 working days (6 weeks), 75% in 60 days (3 months) and 92% in 90 days (4.5 months). And they are probably busier now in the run-up to Christmas and New Year. So you are likely to be in for a long wait yet.


----------



## jd_dobariya

*wife settlement visa*

submitted 6/11
biometric 24/11
email from mumbai office received today 4/12 
Your UK visa application has now been processed and a decision has been made.
should i be worried from the above comment?


----------



## Joppa

That's very quick for India, only 10 days since biometrics. Can't tell. You have to wait for your passport.


----------



## isla88

Joppa - do things tend to be busier at this time of year? Our application was acknowledged in Sheffield on Thanksgiving (Nov 27), is that the start of a busy period for them!? I tried to ascertain from previous posts but couldn't make out much of a pattern!


----------



## mard1981

Country applying from: Italy, Rome
Type of visa applied for: General visit 6 months
Date application submitted (online or in person): ~10th of November
Date biometrics taken: 18th Nov
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19th Nov
Office location processing your visa: London
Projected timeline given: 10 business days
Date your visa was received: Not yet received it.

Hello, I was wondering couple things, first, when they say 10days, should I count 10 days from the day I submit biometrics (I read somewhere it is 10days since it was received at UKVI and not from the date you submitted it). 

I checked TP's website and this is current status of my application



> Received by UKVI
> Your application was recieved by UK Visas & Immigration for a decision on 19/11/2014


According to online statistics, 97% of visa requests were handled within 10 business days during October, but since I applied in mid-November I guess it might be a bit longer, but I was wondering if I should actually expect an reply soon?

Also, have anyone applied during mid-November in Rome that you know of and if he/she has received any reply yet? 

And last question would be, does anyone know how much time they take from the "decision made" to transfer to application center where you have applied (it took 1 day from application center to UKVI)?

Thanks in advance.


Yours sincerely,
M.D.


----------



## ryanhorne80

*Help! DHL tracker number is not working, I don't know where my documents are!*

Hello all!

Sorry for posting this note twice, but I thought I'd leave it in this forum as well in the hopes that it gets seen! 

Well I haven't been on here in a few weeks, so I thought I'd send an update!

I sent in my documents two weeks ago on November 19th which also happened to be my birthday, what a great way to spend it. The biometric appointment was longer than the 10 minutes they had intended, but it probably had a lot to do with the fact that I was the first appointment and since I was in Halifax, they were still setting up the equipment in the room.

There was a little confusion in where my appointment was taking place. Just a note to Canadians sending their documents from a consular office in the more remote areas: Double check where your appointment is. My biometric appointment email said the 18th floor, the security desk said the 13th floor and it ended up being on the 17th floor. I had got there with literally seconds to spare.

I went in with both originals and copies of everything. They didn't want the copies, only the originals. No big deal, it's good to have everything backed up in my own hands just in case. They wrote priority service on the front of every thing as that was what I had paid for and they even let me deposit the package into the mailing slot. It was a little thick...

The only concern that I have is with my DHL receipt. They gave me the receipt with the tracking number on it. I gave it about a week before checking the progress. when I input the tracking number, the DHL website didn't recognize it. I called DHL, gave them the number over the phone and they could find no record of it either. they recommended that I call the sender.

So I made a call to the consular services in Canada. Before I could even explain my issue, they had me give them my visa card number in order to pay for the pleasure of finding my package. Ok, so I gave my payment info and proceeded to explain my case. The guy was sympathetic and listened to my case and then told me that he would send some emails out to find out where my application could be. I even received an email a few minutes after the phone call explaining that my case was being attended to.

I understand that loads of these applications are being processed, mailed, stamped and all that jazz, and I know that when you're couriering things all over the world, that there are cases where things go amiss, but what I want to know is if anyone has had issues with their courier tracking number? or even if anyone has lost contact with their application on it's way to Sheffield.

Sorry for the length, I wanted to touch base and let everyone know my process thus far, and I hope I hear back from my application before too long. Thanks again, everyone and I hope to hear some input!

ryan horne
Canada


----------



## ramzichaouachi

wéééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé i have the visa


----------



## Obylistic

Obylistic said:


> Hi,
> Please is it possible to let me know if you have received your decision and the outcome? I received a similar email as you did from ukvi Sheffield saying a decision has been made on my spouse visa application. Here is my time line.
> Application submitted in VAC nigeria 29/08/2014.
> Confirmation email from Sheffield received on the 08/10/2014.
> Email to my wife to attend telephone interview 09/10/2014.
> Wife attended interview in Leicester on the 16/10/2014
> Email from ukvi requesting additional document on the 10/11/2014
> Document sent same day 10/11/2014.
> My wife received supporting documents back from Sheffield on the 22/11/2014.
> I have been extremely worried as I have not received any decision email or any other correspondence from ukvi. I was really anxious that I sent them an email on the 17/11/2014 to know the status of the application since its been over 12 weeks dance the application was lodged in nigeria.
> I got this email from ukvi today:
> 
> Thank you for your email which we received on 17/11/2014.
> 
> I can confirm that a decision was made on your application on 13/11/2014 and your documents was despatched on 21/11/2014 to the Visa Application Centre where the application was originally submitted.
> 
> If you have not yet received your passport, please contact our Commercial Partners at the Visa Application Centre where the application was original submitted to arrange collection.
> 
> I apologise for the delay and any inconvenience caused.
> 
> Kind regards
> Please, has anyone received similar email in the past??? If so what was the outcome of the decision? I am seriously loosing my mind. Thanks for your anticipatated assistance.


Good news stories last. My husband received his passport on Tuesday and guess what???? It had shiny spouse visa inside. We are thrilled and extremely overjoyed. Bring on Christmas. 

Goodluck to everyone still waiting. More shinny visas will be come your way in this season of celebration. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## babybee

Yay! I finally get to post mine. 

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Visit visa (was previously denied entry clearance at LHR) priority service
Date application submitted (online or in person): online November 9, 2014 
Date biometrics taken: November 13, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 14, 2014
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 5 business days (email update sent at the 5 business day mark to inform me that the application could take an additional 15 business days due to being refused entry)
Date your visa was received: received email that the visa was issued on December 3, 2014 and the visa arrived in Toronto December 4, 2014 - dated for December 1, 2014 for 180 days clearance

Very pleased!


----------



## twee

Congrats Babybee, wonderful news.
When are you leaving for the UK?

Why was your visa application done in New York and not Sheffield?


----------



## babybee

twee said:


> Congrats Babybee, wonderful news.
> When are you leaving for the UK?
> 
> Why was your visa application done in New York and not Sheffield?


Thank you! I'm leaving next Thursday  I think maybe because it's just a visit visa? We still haven't tied the knot so I won't be applying for settlement until I get back to Canada. So very excited for Christmas now!


----------



## twee

What a lovely xmas present to be together. 

I thought you had applied for the spousal visa, my mistake.
All the very best to both of you.


----------



## babybee

twee said:


> What a lovely xmas present to be together.
> 
> I thought you had applied for the spousal visa, my mistake.
> All the very best to both of you.


Oh it is  No, that's the next emotional roller coaster haha... hope your plans are going well!


----------



## MarriedToScotland

Lucky student said:


> MarriedToScotland, have you checked the birth dates? If you accidentally messed up your birth year, that can mess up the biometrics appointment thing. I had the same issue, and the only help they ever gave me was asking me if I had messed that up, after WEEKS of trying to solve the issue. Wonder if it's becoming more common now.. weird. It ended up in me having to resubmit my application and delay my education until the beginning of next year. Since they didn't even advise me to just resubmit it, I had no idea what to do, and by the time they even asked me about the birth date thing, it was too late for me to do anything else. Since yours is a settlement visa and I assume you don't have a deadline of any kind (I had an enrollment date at university), you might be able to wait it out.
> 
> ..I got kind of rambly there, but my point is that in my experience it took them a long time to even help me in the most basic way (I found that age issue after 5 minutes of Google, whereas it took them weeks) I suspect they're very understaffed, and when it's a glitch the site has like that, they don't really have a protocol for what to do.


Hi! Thanks for your reply. When did you apply for your VISA? The date? I'm just curious. They told me to check my birth date but that is correct. There are absolutely no errors in my application. If they would have provided me an instant rebate, I'd cancel and try again. But they said it would take up to 28 business days to get my money back. Being that there are no errors in my application and this is truly a computer glitch, I don't know why the solution would be for me to cancel anyway. I was told the issue was escalated. I have no idea what that means, as they haven't really said much except that I should be patient. 

We do have a deadline, it's the middle of January. Getting very concerned at this point. Eeek!


----------



## mard1981

How long does it take to get my post approved by a moderator?

On topic:
From the moment of the decision, how long does it usually take to arrive at your address if you bought courier service? (I have been told that once it has been sent from the UK to Italy, it takes 1 day, and another day from Rome to Milan) My worries are kinda different, I understand that it takes 1 day from UK to Italy, once it has been dispatched, but on my status it doesn't show that it has been dispatched by the courier (it was decided upon yesterday), and second, in the mail where they notified me that they have made the decision, it was written 



> Your documents and the decision will be sent back to the either the UK Visa Application Centre where you applied, where we will contact you by email over the next few days to collect them, or if you are using the courier return service, will be sent directly back to the address you provided.


so are they sending them directly to me, or are they sending first to center where I have applied which will then forward it to me "directly".

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Lucky student

MarriedToScotland said:


> Hi! Thanks for your reply. When did you apply for your VISA? The date? I'm just curious. They told me to check my birth date but that is correct. There are absolutely no errors in my application. If they would have provided me an instant rebate, I'd cancel and try again. But they said it would take up to 28 business days to get my money back. Being that there are no errors in my application and this is truly a computer glitch, I don't know why the solution would be for me to cancel anyway. I was told the issue was escalated. I have no idea what that means, as they haven't really said much except that I should be patient.
> 
> We do have a deadline, it's the middle of January. Getting very concerned at this point. Eeek!


I 'applied' in late September - late for universities, but it was beyond my control, and my university was aware it was an exceptional case and had given me an extension. I had no errors in my application either. It never even got to the point that I could print it out and send it, but I was planning on getting priority so it could be done in a couple of days. I think it took them three weeks to ask me about the birth date thing, even though they had told me they were working on it on top priority. Since you got a response sooner, I'm hoping you'll have better luck! :fingerscrossed: 

I'm hoping for early January. I'm meant to get a response by late next week, but it's the holiday season, so we'll see. :rain:

EDIT: Oh, I wanted to add - about the refund thing. I know they say it can take a month or so, but when I finally applied for mine, I received it in 1-2 weeks (can't remember how long exactly right now). Just thought I'd let you know. It might not be as quick nowadays since it's holiday season.


----------



## pribee

Hi all

Here's mine

Country applying from: Ireland (I'm an NZ citizen though)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Non-priority) – I paid for priority but was told on arrival at the office that priority for settlement visas isn’t available yet 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 17 November 2014
Date biometrics taken: 19 November 2014
Date Documents Mailed: 19 November 2014
Date documentation received: 20 November 2014 (email from UKVI)
Decision made: 02 December 2014
Date documents received: TODAY! 05 December 2014!

I opened the package while my whole office was standing around waiting for the result! Did a little dance and now can barely sit still. Champagne tonight 

Thank you to this forum for all its messages (of help, support) and a special thanks to Joppa who answered all my questions promptly and in the most direct manner.

Good luck to everyone waiting - hope it's all good news


----------



## christine201

Here is mine! As everyone has said before (but want to make my appreciation known), LISTEN to the moderators. I would be SO lost, confused, anxious, etc. without their guidance! 

Country applying from: US
Type of Visa: Spouse/Settlement
Submitted Application Online: November 9, 2014
Biometrics Appointment: November 12, 2014
Shipped Materials to Sheffield: November 12, 2014
UPS Notification of Arrival at Sheffield: November 14, 2014
Notification that documents were received by UKBA: November 19, 2014
Projected Timeline given by UKBA: 12 weeks (we did elect to pay for priority service)
Notification that documents were being returned by UKBA: December 2, 2014
Date visa arrived: December 4, 2014 ::cheer2:


I submitted these documents with the inclusion of the recommended land registry title (omitted the housing inspection report because of scheduling issues with spouses parents!).

Thank you again to everyone for the support and guidance!! And good luck to other's who are in the process! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## StephUK_AndyUSA

We submitted my husband's visa application (priority) 3 weeks ago and we still haven't had our decision. I was hoping to hear after 2 weeks (10 working days) but I guess it's busy in the run up to Christmas. I guess like everyone else we just want to be able to spend Christmas together. 

Is anyone else waiting for USA to UK settlement visas using the priority service?


----------



## isla88

StephUK_AndyUSA said:


> We submitted my husband's visa application (priority) 3 weeks ago and we still haven't had our decision. I was hoping to hear after 2 weeks (10 working days) but I guess it's busy in the run up to Christmas. I guess like everyone else we just want to be able to spend Christmas together.
> 
> Is anyone else waiting for USA to UK settlement visas using the priority service?


We submitted USA to UK priority and got our 'being prepared for assessment' acknowledgement on the 27th of November, so on our 7th working day (although of as we submitted on Nov 16th, it feels SO LONG!) 

We were kind of hoping to hear something by the end of this week, as our case (I think!) is simple. Clearly this isn't going to happen.  

When did you get your email 'being prepared for assessment'?


----------



## StephUK_AndyUSA

isla88 said:


> We submitted USA to UK priority and got our 'being prepared for assessment' acknowledgement on the 27th of November, so on our 7th working day (although of as we submitted on Nov 16th, it feels SO LONG!)
> 
> We were kind of hoping to hear something by the end of this week, as our case (I think!) is simple. Clearly this isn't going to happen.
> 
> When did you get your email 'being prepared for assessment'?


We got an email on 19th November to say that the application was being prepared for assessment. We also received an email that day saying that our Royal Mail Special Delivery envelope was not allowed and that we had to provide them with a UPS or DHL account number (we'd had so much trouble with getting one that we'd used Royal Mail with a note explaining why). We sent this account number the day after (20th Nov) but I am wondering if they've pushed ours to the back of the priority queue or if they are just backlogged in the run up to Christmas. 

Christine201 (see the post above mine) got her email on the 19th as well and she got her visa on 4th December. So it might just be mine that is delayed...Just trying to sense where everyone else is at.


----------



## isla88

Ah, poor you. I know from past reading that they occasionally seem to take a while to reconnect email info with the application it is meant for, but that being said, who really knows what goes on in that building!? I will certainly keep you updated on mine, we're only about 5 working days behind you.


----------



## StephUK_AndyUSA

isla88 said:


> Ah, poor you. I know from past reading that they occasionally seem to take a while to reconnect email info with the application it is meant for, but that being said, who really knows what goes on in that building!? I will certainly keep you updated on mine, we're only about 5 working days behind you.


That's awesome - thanks. Fingers crossed for us both!!


----------



## nakawil

Here is Mine. I would like to thank everyone for the wonderful advice that you gave.
For those still waiting for a reply, I wish you all the best.

Country applying from: Zambia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 14 October 2014
Date biometrics taken: 15 October 2014
Date Documents Mailed: 15 October 2014
Date documentation received: 16 October 2014 (email from UKVI)
Decision made: 08 December 2014
Date documents received: 09 December 2014

Visa granted!
Now preparing to join my wife January 1, 2015.


----------



## StephUK_AndyUSA

Isla - we've JUST got our email to say the decision has been made. This is the second time I have posted in the forum and then just hours later I get info from the visa office lol! Fingers crossed it's a positive response.

So that's 20 days (or 15 working days). Will update my timeline when we get documents back.


----------



## isla88

SO good to hear that! Fingers crossed you will have your visa in your hands very very soon! Be sure to update us!


----------



## fastivermeulen

Visa type:Fiance visa

Country applying from South Africa
Application submitted at: Cape Town
Submission date: 17 Oct
Biometrics: 17 Oct
Received by UKVI: 21 Oct
Status: 7weeks and still waiting


----------



## AussieKiwi

*UK Visa Timeline*

Here is my timeline ... thank you for all the bits and pieces of information from this forum:

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Partner/De Facto Visa (Category A)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Submitted online 8 Nov 2014, handed paperwork in on 27 Nov 2014 (I delayed this as I was still waiting for original paperwork to be received from my partner in the UK)
Date biometrics taken: 27 Nov 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Was not notified of this
Office location processing your visa: Melbourne, Australia --> sent to Manila
UKVI Email stating that 'Your decision will be despatched shortly': 3 Dec 2014
VFS Email stating 'The processed visa application was received ...': 5 Dec 2014 
Projected timeline given: 10 working days (priority paid for)
Date visa collected in person: 8 Dec 2014 (7 working days)

Application successful!

I was concerned as we had spent 26.5 months living together and then lived 8 months apart due to my study being completed ... but they seemed happy with my reasons outlined. I believe having a job offer in the UK already may have helped.


----------



## ab1642

Here is my husband's timeline. 

Visa Type: Spouse
Country Applied From: Nepal (Processed at New Delhi)
Biometrics done: 29/09/2014
Application Submitted: 29/09/2014
Confirmation of Application Received: 29/09/2014
Decision made text: 08/12/2014
Passport Arrival at VFS Ktm: 10/12/2014
Visa Collection in person: 10/12/2014

This morning I woke up and spoke to my husband (like always) and he sent me the picture of the spouse visa and I jumped off my bed in happiness. The next thing we did was we bought a one way ticket to LHR and I will be seeing him on Tuesday after almost 3 months (we have been married for 4 months only). Now our lives can move forward. I am so happy.

I want to thank all administrators for the knowledge and help they provide us with.


----------



## rajariz

Country applied fromakistan
Type of visa:EEA Family Permit
Application submited on 26th november 2014
Email recived from british high comission decission made 5th december 2014
colected passport on 10th december
result: wife was garanted visa for 6 months


----------



## HopefulHodgy

*Rob*

I live in the UK. My partner is from Montevideo, Uruguay.
The on-line Finance Visa application form was completed on 18/09/14
As Uruguay has no Visa application centre, my partner had to travel (car, bus, boat, night in hotel) to Buenos Aires, Argentina.
On 08/10/14 she submitted the 6lb of evidence and her Biometrics were taken. 
Then she was asked to place all the documents into an envelope and this was then sent to Brazil! She was told not to expect to hear anything until around 17/12/14.
We really thought that the process might be somewhat quicker than that.
After 6 long weeks, she received an email saying the application had been received at the Rio office and was being "processed".
That was 2 weeks ago and the wait goes on.
We feel confident that we have a reasonably straightforward and well evidenced application but the waiting is really getting to us now. We had good independent help and advice when compiling the application.
We have a provisional wedding date, in the UK, for 24/01/15 but that will soon be threatened if nothing is heard very soon.
This process has proved to be very stressful and I just wanted to share this and hope it helps inform others that follow.


----------



## fastivermeulen

If you get a marriage date, I was told I had to be in the country atleast 6weeks before our wedding date due to me not being an eu or uk origin. 

Will you and your fiance apply for a spousal visa within the uk then?


----------



## HopefulHodgy

I checked the time time here in UK for getting married. My partner would need to be resident here for 8 days and nights. Then we need to show our ID, papers, etc in Nottingham, then after 16 more days we can get married.
Yes, then we intend to apply for a Spouse visa from within the UK.
Many thanks and good luck.


----------



## fastivermeulen

Best of luck to you and your fiance too! I'm in the same situation.


----------



## Moe1986

Hi everyone just got my uk spouse visa ohhhhh yeahhhhhh. 

- Submited online 29 September 2014
- Handed in all supporting documents and biometrics on 1 October 2014 in sylhet
- received only one text on the 13 October (your application in under process)
- received phone call on the 9 December 2014 to collect application next day before 12:30
- Wednesday 10 December visa approved. 

It's been a long a stressful journey but alll worth it. I am soooo happy I love my wife sooo much and we can finally be together forever. Pray for us everyone. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## zaeedh

So here's my wife's time line:

Country applying from: UAE
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement 
Date application submitted (online): 6th November 2014
Date biometrics taken: 12th November 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13th November 2014
Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi
Projected timeline given: 15 working days (Priority)
Date Visa Received: Still waiting


----------



## Lucky student

So..I got an email today with the subject "Your UK visa has been issued"..that's a yes, right?


----------



## StephUK_AndyUSA

isla88 said:


> SO good to hear that! Fingers crossed you will have your visa in your hands very very soon! Be sure to update us!


We got my husband's visa!!!

Country Applied from : USA 
Type of visa applied for : Spouse Settlement (Priority)
Date documents submitted & biometrics taken : 14th November 2014
Projected timeline given : 10 working days
Date documents were received by UKVI : 19th November 2014 via email
Other correspondence: 19th November 2014 - email to say "we have been unable to locate your international courier account number with the documents you submitted...Please note that your passport must be returned to you in the USA" because we had trouble getting a pre-paid UPS/DHL waybill and submitted a Royal Mail envelope. It delayed our application evaluation.

Decision made email received : 9th December 2014
Received Passport : 11th December 2014 with a new shiny spouse visa 

Fingers crossed for everyone else still waiting. It is such a stressful time.


----------



## Lucky student

Woo! Got my passport with my student visa in the mail today! It feels like I got my life back! The struggle was worth it!!! I can now BREATHE !!! Good luck to everyone! Hope Santa brings it to you too.


----------



## fasi25

rajariz said:


> Country applied fromakistan
> Type of visa:EEA Family Permit
> Application submited on 26th november 2014
> Email recived from british high comission decission made 5th december 2014
> colected passport on 10th december
> result: wife was garanted visa for 6 months


Hello Raja,

Can you please guide me what you already did and use supporting documents for this EEA permit I would like to be very thank full if you guide me . as I am having the category but something is different situations included .

waiting your reply


----------



## isla88

Huge congratulations Andy and Steph and to Lucky student!

We just received our decision has been made email. So that's 12 working days we waited.. Now the final wait! It's killing me!


----------



## DeniseChung

Joppa said:


> According to their October 2014 statistics, only 4% of settlement applications made in BKK is processed in 30 working days (6 weeks), 75% in 60 days (3 months) and 92% in 90 days (4.5 months). And they are probably busier now in the run-up to Christmas and New Year. So you are likely to be in for a long wait yet.


Thank you Joppa


----------



## theashleo

*FDid you get your VISA*



jd_dobariya said:


> submitted 6/11
> biometric 24/11
> email from mumbai office received today 4/12
> Your UK visa application has now been processed and a decision has been made.
> should i be worried from the above comment?


Hi mate, 

I also received an email in about 7 days from Mumbai office stating VISA is processed, decision made and forwarded to VFS. Really worried on such a quick timeline.

Did you get the VISA?

cheers
Ash


----------



## theashleo

*Spouse VISA timeline*

Hi everyone just got my UK spouse VISA for my wife. Amazing turnaround time at Mumbai BHC as below. 

- Submitted online 04/12/2014
- Handed in all supporting documents and biometrics on 05/12/2014 at Mumbai VFS
- received text from VFS on 05/12/2014 stating documents are forwarded to High Commission and email from BHC that documents are received 
- email on 09/12/2014 from BHC stating case worker has started the process
- email on 16/12/2014 from BHC stating documents are processed and decision has been made. 
- 18/12/2014 documents collected, VISA granted. 

unbelievably quick and so happy. Many thanks to Mumbai BHC for their quick turnaround. lane::second:

PS: friends from India, please apply at Mumbai VFS directly if possible as they seem to be working faster then other locations!!


----------



## colonialbaldy

*UK Settlement Visa (Spouse) Priority*

Submitted all documents (PRIORITY) to Sheffield 26/11/2014
Emailed to get status on 8/12/2014 and was told a document was missing (which is wasn’t) – resubmitted document
Email on 16/12/2014 for status – no update 
CURRENT: 18/12/2014 – waiting for update

Is there any way to get an update from Sheffield beyond the ‘pre-set reply that there is no update on your application’. I was hoping priority would result in a faster turnaround time but its been 3 weeks since my documents arrived in Sheffield.


----------



## s3raz

So here's mine.....
Country applying from: Sylhet/Bangladesh
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): October 26th 2014/Online
Date biometrics taken: October 26th 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 11th 2014
Office location processing your visa: New Delhi/India
Projected timeline given: 60 days (settlement)
Date your visa was received: December 18th December 2014


----------



## thomasvanderhool

VISA GRANTED finally 

Country applying from: Macedonia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement

Date biometrics taken: November 19th 2014

Projected timeline given: 60 days (settlement)
Date your visa was received: December 18th December 2014

That is only 1 month!


----------



## fredwes123

Country applied from - USA
Type of visa - Spouse/Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted online - 12/11/2014
Date biometrics taken - 24/11/2014
Date documents received by Sheffield - 03/12/2014

15/12/2014 - Email from UKVI stating that they can't locate the courier account number

Email notification of decision - 16/12/2014

Passport and documents received in US - 19/12/2014

The visa was inside, so she got her visa. Such a relief. Actually it was supposed to be delivered on the 18th, but UPS "incorrectly sorted" it, and tried sending it to Colorado instead of California. Misread Ca as Co perhaps? Then when they actually did deliver it, instead of knocking and getting a signature, they merely left it behind a bush in her front garden. 

Anyway - success finally!


----------



## colonialbaldy

Congrats - question, did you receive an email confirmation once Sheffield received your documents on 3/12/2014 or did you know it was received simply by tracking it yourself. My docs went in the 27/11/2014 and I haven't heard anything so just trying to gauge how much communication I can expect from Sheffield. 

Also - did you ever check in on the status of your application while you waited?


----------



## fredwes123

colonialbaldy said:


> Congrats - question, did you receive an email confirmation once Sheffield received your documents on 3/12/2014 or did you know it was received simply by tracking it yourself. My docs went in the 27/11/2014 and I haven't heard anything so just trying to gauge how much communication I can expect from Sheffield.
> 
> Also - did you ever check in on the status of your application while you waited?



Thanks - Yes, we got an email notification from Sheffield a few hours after the delivery tracking said that it had been delivered. Apart from that, we only had an email asking for the courier account number, and then the next day an email stating that a decision had been reached. 

So apart from the notification of receipt of the documents, if they didn't need the delivery account number, then we wouldn't have heard anything until the decision confirmation email. 

I have read a few posts on here where people have received their visa before getting any emails, or without getting any emails. 

Have you applied from Canada or the US? I can't tell from your profile. Maybe they have different desks for different countries or something? 

I hope it all goes alright for you


----------



## colonialbaldy

Appreciate the reply. I am applying through the US and apart from being asked for a missing document (which was not missing at all!) we haven't heard anything since 8/12 - at least I know they have it. I also tracking my UPS in case it just suddenly comes back to me. Perhaps a Christmas miracle - : )


----------



## fredwes123

No problem. Yeah, you would at least get the UPS email updates, which is less painful that constantly refreshing the page!

All the best with it all!


----------



## isla88

colonialbaldy said:


> Appreciate the reply. I am applying through the US and apart from being asked for a missing document (which was not missing at all!) we haven't heard anything since 8/12 - at least I know they have it. I also tracking my UPS in case it just suddenly comes back to me. Perhaps a Christmas miracle - : )


Good luck to you! Ours was meant to arrive last Wednesday (several hundred $$ later) and according to UPS sat in a Warehouse in Castle Donnington for 3 days. We kept on being told by UPS that it was being held by UK customs - which we couldn't quite believe, (documents - sent by UKVI?!) and finally were told that they were overworked and understaffed and that they'd ship our package just as soon as there was space on a plane. This happened yesterday, and the docs have now reached San Francisco, where we are - but won't be delivered til Monday! Christmas madness. That coupled with the fact that we are flooded out of our condo.....


----------



## fasi25

theashleo said:


> Hi everyone just got my UK spouse VISA for my wife. Amazing turnaround time at Mumbai BHC as below.
> 
> - Submitted online 04/12/2014
> - Handed in all supporting documents and biometrics on 05/12/2014 at Mumbai VFS
> - received text from VFS on 05/12/2014 stating documents are forwarded to High Commission and email from BHC that documents are received
> - email on 09/12/2014 from BHC stating case worker has started the process
> - email on 16/12/2014 from BHC stating documents are processed and decision has been made.
> - 18/12/2014 documents collected, VISA granted.
> 
> unbelievably quick and so happy. Many thanks to Mumbai BHC for their quick turnaround. lane::second:
> 
> PS: friends from India, please apply at Mumbai VFS directly if possible as they seem to be working faster then other locations!!


Hi 

Can you please guide some questions.
I am applying for EEA family permit my wife is EEA national. 

1- Do i need my wife's passport copy certified? if yes then from where she need to certified the copy ( i live in Pakistan and I have her passport copy but not certified.)


many thanks


----------



## nee901

I applied for a UK tier 2 visa. Here is my time line thus far:
Date submitted application online:October 18
Date of biometrics: October 21st
Date all opened for assessment: October 24th
Date of retrospective priority service: November 17th
Visa status: waiting

I have sent several emails and calls to uk immigration on visa status and case has been escalated. Last two emails said that visa application was in progress and then no current updates. I then made a phonecall to further enquire and they couldn't find my records. The operator escalated my case. Then I received an email that my query has been forwarded to the officer handling my case. When a case is escalated what is the usual course? My application may be considered complicated as I have been refused visas in the past and was refused entry at an airport. I don't understand the constant delays as according to emails checks have been done. If a case is escalated does this mean it becomes a priority and decision is due to arrrive? If anyone could please help I would be very grateful.


----------



## Missblissbear

Applying for spouse visa from Australia.... Any other Aussies here? 

Applied online 5/12/14
Biometrics and paid for fast track 17/12/14
Recieved email saying a decision will be dispatched shortly 20/12/14

Waiting waiting waiting


----------



## wengyee6

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 31 October 2014
Date biometrics taken: 3 November 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 November 2014 
Office location processing your visa: Manilla Office
Projected timeline given: 60 business days
Date further documents requested: 11 December 2014 (Submitted 12 Dec)
Date your visa was received: Still waiting! 35 days and counting...


----------



## isla88

isla88 said:


> We've submitted now and received our 'docs received, application being prepared for consideration' email from Sheffield on Thursday. Thank goodness I am busy though, I'd be going mad otherwise!! Our timeline so far: Country applying from: USA Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE (priority) Date application submitted (online or in person): 16 NOV online Date biometrics taken: 20 NOV Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27 NOV (Thanks UPS) Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD Projected timeline given: NA Date your visa was received:WAITING!!


Hi all - unexpectedly we received our package from UPS today with our VISA! We were expecting a Monday delivery after a week of our precious package being stuck in Castle Donnington!! 

I have to offer the most enormous thanks to the good people of this forum for their input and fabulous advice, especially Nyclon, Joppa and Shel. If I had any advice for other people, it would be LISTEN to the moderators. Their advice is well informed, logical, honest and simply better than any other I had received in the last 7 months of preparation for our application. 

Good luck to the rest of you waiting. I hope that you'll receive your packages complete with visas very soon.


----------



## nyclon

isla88 said:


> Hi all - unexpectedly we received our package from UPS today with our VISA! We were expecting a Monday delivery after a week of our precious package being stuck in Castle Donnington!!
> 
> I have to offer the most enormous thanks to the good people of this forum for their input and fabulous advice, especially Nyclon, Joppa and Shel. If I had any advice for other people, it would be LISTEN to the moderators. Their advice is well informed, logical, honest and simply better than any other I had received in the last 7 months of preparation for our application.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you waiting. I hope that you'll receive your packages complete with visas very soon.


Happy to hear your good news! Congratulations!


----------



## AlexaGrace

24/09/2014 - Submitted online
29/09/2014 - Biometrics taken & supporting documents submitted at VFS Chandigarh
30/09/2014 - BHC in New Delhi received the documents 
09/12/2014 - Email received requesting an interview
16/12/2014 - Attended interview in New Delhi
22/12/2014 - Documents delivered & immediately collected with a shiny visa inside!

It took 3 months (13 weeks) in total which is definitely longer than we expected!! It was worth the wait though, we can finally get on with our lives!  Happy to give advice to anyone who needs it. Alexa x


----------



## khush-singh

AlexaGrace said:


> 24/09/2014 - Submitted online
> 29/09/2014 - Biometrics taken & supporting documents submitted at VFS Chandigarh
> 30/09/2014 - BHC in New Delhi received the documents
> 09/12/2014 - Email received requesting an interview
> 16/12/2014 - Attended interview in New Delhi
> 22/12/2014 - Documents delivered & immediately collected with a shiny visa inside!
> 
> It took 3 months (13 weeks) in total which is definitely longer than we expected!! It was worth the wait though, we can finally get on with our lives!  Happy to give advice to anyone who needs it. Alexa x



 Student visa ?


----------



## Missblissbear

Anyone from Australia heading to UK....? 

Recieved this email today.....


Dear KELLY ,

The processed visa application for GWF reference number - xxxxxxxxxx was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 12/22/2014 7:38 AM .
If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.
If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.
Please note this is an auto generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email.
----------

Does this mean it's completed.....I'm unsure of the wording.... I think processed means completed.... .?


----------



## khush-singh

Yeah ! i think your Application is ready for collection at Vfs desk . just call them and check Collection timings ( as here in the kingdom of bahrain passport collection time is 4:00pm to 5:00pm)


----------



## Missblissbear

I'm getting mine sent out as I'm over 5 hours from collection point.... Does anyone think a quick turn around is a posative....? I only applied online 5th December, biometrics and paid for fast processing on the 17th December..... Seeing as it's only the 22 December that is super fast if they have approved and ready for collection... Fingers crossed it's all good! 😜😜


----------



## AlexaGrace

khush-singh said:


> Student visa ?


No it was a UK Spouse settlement visa  Apologies, I wasn't very clear.


----------



## khush-singh

Missblissbear said:


> I'm getting mine sent out as I'm over 5 hours from collection point.... Does anyone think a quick turn around is a posative....? I only applied online 5th December, biometrics and paid for fast processing on the 17th December..... Seeing as it's only the 22 December that is super fast if they have approved and ready for collection... Fingers crossed it's all good! 😜😜


Yeah 
:stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye::stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye::stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye: Hope for the best ...
Don't forget to share whatever outcomes from VFS envelope ..
did you attached any air ticket with your application ?


----------



## khush-singh

*attach


----------



## Missblissbear

All my documents were handed over at biometrics and I paid for priority and delivery seeing as we are so far away. I feel sick stressing over this....I just hope it's approved. 😃😃


----------



## khush-singh

Missblissbear said:


> All my documents were handed over at biometrics and I paid for priority and delivery seeing as we are so far away. I feel sick stressing over this....I just hope it's approved. 😃😃


😀✌ yeah priority service , i paid for this service 2 time and Got the visa in second attempt ( first time there was some kind of miss understanding ECO made wrong judgment)


----------



## khush-singh

AlexaGrace said:


> No it was a UK Spouse settlement visa  Apologies, I wasn't very clear.


How was the interview ? Tough or general hello hi ? 


:ear:


----------



## AlexaGrace

khush-singh said:


> How was the interview ? Tough or general hello hi ?
> 
> 
> :ear:


My husband's interview was very straightforward, and in English. It was less than 10mins long and he was only asked a few simple questions about his previous UK visas i.e. when did you arrive in the UK? what visa were you on? when did it expire? when did you reapply? etc. After this he was asked where he had been living in the UK, he had to state our full address and postcode and he was 'tested' on the colour of the outside gate of the property - and that was it. No questions about me, our relationship, our finances etc.


----------



## khush-singh

wow !!! thnx for the details ...
Maybe one day they will ask same sort of questions at time of my visa interview .  &#55357;&#56443;&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Shaheng

Hi Everyone,

Picked my passport with something shiny inside it... Yes I got it. I have the VISA

I just wanted to share my timeline and tips. I have done a research online and by talking to more than 30 applicants whose spouse visa were approved and rejected (the research was on the last emails sent by UKVI to know if application was successful or not). Just wanted to let people know what to look for in the last email sent by UKVI to know if your application is approved on or refused.

Application - UK spouse Visa (non-priority)

City and Country - UAE - Abu Dhabi
Date of application submitted - 29/10/2014
Date of Bio metric submission - 29/10/2014
Date of application received by UK embassy - 03/11/2014 (email received confirming that application is received and will be assessed by an ECO)
Date of email sent by UKVI confirming conclusion of application - 21/12/2014
Passport picked up from commercial partner - 22/12/2014 (passport and VISA received !!!) 

So here it is, applicants receiving an email by UKVI mentioning that your visa application is "concluded" and if your email subject mentions "Your UK visa application (Ref:1234567)" then this means your application is approved and VISA is granted because the ref no: is a number mentioned on you Visa (serial no/VAF no.). Therefore, for applicants don't receive an email or receive an email without ref no. mentioned on the suject line then the application is refused. 

All this is based on the research I have done online and physically speaking to successful and non - successful applicants. I have compared more than 30 emails and came to this conclusion. So look for those key words and numbers.

Good Luck !


----------



## zaeedh

Shaheng, my wife literally received the application is concluded message with the ref number in the subject box today. I don't want to jump to conclusions but how sure are you of everything you just said?


----------



## Gregarious

I got my ILR today, Thankx to Allah and superb Joppa.

My Time line is

Applied via Post: 11 September 2014
Confirmation from Home Office and Biometric: 29 September 2014
Received my Passport and Biometric : 22 December 2014


----------



## khush-singh

Your Visa Application @ Abu Dhabi (Ref: 1147924)
February 6,2014 3:34pm
Your visa has been issued and will shortly be returned to our commercial partner. This does not mean that your documents are ready to collect: you must await confirmation of this, or follow the collection instructions you have already been given. 

This is an automated response so please do not reply.
Please tell us what you think of our service - https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/UKVIfeedback2014


----------



## jcornwall78

*My UK Fiancee VISA Timeline*

This is my timeline for a UK fiancee VISA for a US citizen as well as some notes from the experience.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee, Settlement
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 6th October 2014
Biometrics taken: 24th October 2014
Application Mailed (via UPS): 28th October 2014
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (UPS tracking info): 29th October 2014
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 30th October 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 12 weeks (UKVI website said within 15 days)
Decision email received: 20th November 2014
Date your visa was received: 24th November 2014

We did not use the Visa Priority Service and the visa decision was made exactly 15 working days after the application and supporting documents were received by the Sheffield processing office. However, we could see that the visa decision was made in less than 7 calendar days because the date on the visa was 7th Nov 2014. Recommend not spending the extra money to use Priority Service from USA.

We express shipped the documents via UPS and needed to setup an account. (Account setup was not straight forward, so allow time for this as well.) This made it possible to have the shipment tracking info available for both shipping to and from Sheffield, which was very important to us! Do not bother using DHL, they were completely clueless about how to create the return shipping packaging, claiming it was not possible.

When we received the supporting documents back, it appeared that the following documents were the only ones inspected (so consider prioritizing these when submitting the supporting documents):

-Sponsor's bank statements and employment verification
-Accommodation details
-Proof of relationship (photographs, letters)


----------



## Shaheng

@zaeedh
I dont blame you for not jumping to conclusion. 

I am pretty sure your wife got the Visa in her passport.

It's totally based on what I have seen and compared.

Please let me know when you get the passport. Just for me to prove myself that the research wasn't a waste. Therefore, this would be helpful to other applicants.

Good luck to you and everyone whose application is pending.


----------



## zaeedh

Shaheng you were absolutely right, my wife received her passport just now and it had a shiny new visa inside  it turns out your research was correct, I'm sure it will help others here too. My time line is a few pages back on this thread for anybody who is interested. Cheers shaheng


----------



## theashleo

fasi25 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please guide some questions.
> I am applying for EEA family permit my wife is EEA national.
> 
> 1- Do i need my wife's passport copy certified? if yes then from where she need to certified the copy ( i live in Pakistan and I have her passport copy but not certified.)
> 
> 
> many thanks


Hi Fasi, 

I did submit a copy of my notarised passport copy for my wife application. Guidelines does not state what sort of certification is valid, however notarisation of copies seems the most prudent approach. 

Hope the above helps!

Thanks 
Ash


----------



## Shaheng

@zaeedh

Congrats !! Finally the wait is over. Best of luck for the future.

Last question, was the ref no. in the email subject mentioned on the visa - Under VAF no. ?

Good luck everyone.


----------



## tayab11

*HAPPY  uK VISA*

OMG .. im so happy... yesterday i had the phone call from visa application office.. and today i went to the office..  i have got the uk spouse visa.... 
submitted the application .. mirpur pakistan 21st august 2014

got the visa: 23rd december 2014 

i'm very happy... now can i go to the uk straight away... can i book my ticket now?


----------



## HopefulHodgy

*Progresss Maybe?*



fastivermeulen said:


> Best of luck to you and your fiance too! I'm in the same situation.


My partner received the following email today, 23.12.14 (almost 11 weeks of waiting) from the UK Embassy in Rio. . .

"Dear Applicant. please be informed that your visa has been issued today and your documents will be returned in the next working day."

So I guess we can only HOPE that this means a YES and await that moment when she gets to look in her Passport. 
No Christmas together this year but we can celebrate very soon after hopefully.
All the best to you and all who are waiting.
Cheers
Rob


----------



## Sham12345

congratulations!! so happy for you my husband will also be applying in early january from mirpur is there any advice you could give me?? you are a lucky person this is such a stressful procedure and yes once you get the visa and passport you can travel to the uk


----------



## perfectisboring

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: replacement brp visa (I'm on a UK spousal visa and I lost my biometric residence permit while on my way home for Christmas) - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): I submitted my application online on Friday December 19th, but I had to bring it in to the visa office today - December 23rd. 
Date biometrics taken: Dec 23
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: haven't received an email yet
Office location processing your visa: no word yet
Projected timeline given: 8 - 10 
Date your visa was received: no word yet

It's only a single-entry visa that allows me to go home and get a replacement card. So I'm really hoping they approve it - and, within a reasonable timeframe. I'll update this post when I hear more from them!


----------



## Missblissbear

I just recieved my APPROVED SPOUSE VISA sooooo excited....fastest turn around....

Applied online 5/12/14
Biometrics and paid for priority 17/12/14
Recieved conformation Manila recieved documents 19/12/14
Recieved conformation visa processed and courier would deliver 22/12/14
Recieved VISA AND all documents 24/12/14

Happy Christmas everyone.... 🎉🎉🎉🎉😃😃😃😃😃🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## kingtay

*Thank you,Joppa,Nyclon and other Moderators that I do not name*

Thank you Joppa and Nyclon and all who helped in my spouse's app for a spouse visa.Find below the timeline for the application

04/09/2014- Submitted online application
25/09/2014- Biometrics taken &submission of supporting documents at teleperformance in Accra,Ghana.
26/09/2014- Email received acknowledging receipt of application by UKVI.
02/12/2014-Email received from UKVI stating that decision had been made
08/12/2014-Passport picked up with visa issued.


God bless you all for your wonderful help and support.Its been quite insightful and eye opener coming on this forum.I will forever learn from you, especially you amazing helpful Moderators.


----------



## Tabir

Hi guys i applied for my spouse visa on 21st oct. Went for submission and biometrics on 24th oct. Got email saying it was received at BHC Islamabad on 27th oct. So far i have tried to track my application several times. On 3rd dec this reply came " Please be informed that online verification has been conducted. Your
application is under process for further enquiries ? checks. " i tracked again after almost 10 days of it and this time on 17th dec as " The online verification conducted. The application is in Entry Clearance
Officer?s queue for further assessment and checks/enquiries". And my ContactID number has also been changed for the last time i tracked it also it took them 4 days to respond to my enquiry. Can any one help me out whats going on. I cant wait to get that stupid visa so i can b with my husband. :'(


----------



## perfectisboring

Missblissbear said:


> I just recieved my APPROVED SPOUSE VISA sooooo excited....fastest turn around....
> 
> Applied online 5/12/14
> Biometrics and paid for priority 17/12/14
> Recieved conformation Manila recieved documents 19/12/14
> Recieved conformation visa processed and courier would deliver 22/12/14
> Recieved VISA AND all documents 24/12/14
> 
> Happy Christmas everyone.... 🎉🎉🎉🎉😃😃😃😃😃🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉


Wow, that's a fast turnaround - and, on Christmas Eve! Congratulations


----------



## Missblissbear

Thank you....best present ever.... To all those waiting, I hope you hear soon. The wait is horrible.... I can't imagine the long wait some of you have had.


----------



## Ahmed112

@Shaheng 

First of all congrats on getting your visa and all the best for you in the future

I just wanted to know the research that you done was it just based on applicants from abu dhabi or around the world


----------



## HopefulHodgy

HopefulHodgy said:


> My partner received the following email today, 23.12.14 (almost 11 weeks of waiting) from the UK Embassy in Rio. . .
> 
> "Dear Applicant. please be informed that your visa has been issued today and your documents will be returned in the next working day."
> 
> So I guess we can only HOPE that this means a YES and await that moment when she gets to look in her Passport.
> No Christmas together this year but we can celebrate very soon after hopefully.
> All the best to you and all who are waiting.
> Cheers
> Rob


The Visa arrived 26th Dec. Fedex even had to wait for a flash flood, in Montevideo, to drain away before they could deliver the package!
11 weeks and one day of agonized waiting is over!!
We always believed the Visa would be issued but the doubts grew as the weeks went on.
We had great, hands on, help from IVS Birmingham UK.
My fiance has just landed at Gatwick 28 Dec.
Good luck to all others going through the torture of waiting.


----------



## AnnaM0719

*Processing Timeline for Non Priority Service*

Hello....I will be posting my spousal visa on Monday and I live in the states. If I choose not to pay the additional $510 US for priority how long would it take to process my spousal visa application...generally speaking that is. Would it take months?

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa

Hard to be precise but you are looking at around a month from when your papers reach Sheffield to when you get email notification about visa processing being complete. Priority would reduce it to around a couple of weeks.


----------



## AnnaM0719

Thank you Joppa I appreciate your quick response. I can handle a month since that is about the time I planned on moving (providing no kinks with the visa application). So saving the $510 US it is. Thank you again!


----------



## Shaheng

@Ahmed112

Thank you! I have booked my flight already and packing up.

Yes, The research was not only for Abu Dhabi but around Europe, Asia, USA, Africa and applicants within UK.

It was clearly only on the last (conclusion) email sent by UKVI to know whether your application is approved or rejected.

Good Luck.


----------



## nee901

I applied for a UK tier 2 visa. Here is my time line thus far:
Date submitted application online:October 18
Date of biometrics: October 21st
Date all opened for assessment: October 24th
Date of retrospective priority service: November 17th
Visa status: Email received stating visa has been issued on December 29
Passport received: Email sent stating passport was at vfs office December 31


----------



## Mgreer50

*Essexgirl*

We just got decision has been made email with a van number in the heading. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Mgreer50

*Essexgirl*

Shaheng can you tell me if the bad number was also on my first receipt of documents email and also on the decision has been made email, does that sound hopeful?


----------



## tribalmallrats

Country applying from: Brasil
Type of visa applied for: Fiance 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 28/11/2014
Date biometrics taken: 28/11/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/12/2014
Office location processing your visa: Rio
Projected timeline given: 40-45 days
Date your visa was received: Awaits

Hopefully we should get an answer this month if the 40-45 day timeline is correct!


----------



## Joppa

It's business days so 40 days would be around 8 weeks (plus bank holidays) so mid-February?


----------



## tribalmallrats

Joppa said:


> It's business days so 40 days would be around 8 weeks (plus bank holidays) so mid-February?


40-45 days from 28/11/2014 (email states from bio metric date) is 26/01/2014 to 2/02/2014

This excludes public holidays and weekends. However I do know people take extended time off over the festive period, even though the email said there was no delays forecast. 

Have i done my calculations wrong?


----------



## Joppa

It's from when the documents reach Rio. Stats for November state around 60 days for Rio.
In any case, it's only a guide and you may get it in 3 weeks or 10 weeks, so no way of knowing.


----------



## tribalmallrats

Joppa said:


> It's from when the documents reach Rio.
> In any case, it's only a guide and you may get it in 3 weeks or 10 weeks, so no way of knowing.


Why do they say its from the date of Bio metrics?  So annoying that they give misleading information. 

I know it could be longer but can always hope. I am going to stick to what the email says just to keep me sane! ha


----------



## Joppa

It can't be biometrics because it can take days or weeks for people to send in documents, and without having your documents in front of them, they can't start processing your application. So they are wrong.


----------



## tribalmallrats

Joppa said:


> It can't be biometrics because it can take days or weeks for people to send in documents, and without having your documents in front of them, they can't start processing your application. So they are wrong.


"Please note the processing time begins once we have captured your biometrics. You will receive a further e-mail advising you of the outcome of your application in due course. We are unable to respond to status enquiries. Further information on UK visa services is available at UK Visa Informations. 

Our current processing times for visa applications submitted to the British Consulate General in Rio de Janeiro as of week commencing 24th November 2014 are: 

- All non-settlement applications........................................... 12 - 13 working days.
- Settlement applications .................... 40 - 45 working days.
- Current and forecasted delays to our service..................... None to report" 

I am sure you are right, as it took around 20 days for them to acknowledge the application, and if it was a non settlement application I am not sure how they could say 12-13 days . I will complain after they have processed our application as this is misleading information.

I wont hijack this topic anymore:Cry:


----------



## Joppa

Don't bother. It's only a guide and statistics show some people got their settlement visa within a week, while others had to wait 100 days or more than 4 months. So stats become pretty meaningless.


----------



## tribalmallrats

Okay, thanks for your help Joppa, really appreciate it!


----------



## Shaheng

@essexgirl

If you get a decision email from UKVI with a reference no. on the subject box then definitely it is a good news. The ref no. is the vaf number mentioned on the visa. 

Good luck


----------



## ldhorne

*RAF No.*

Hi Shaheng, I'm a little confused. Do you mean on the final email it should say "UK Visa Ref (insert number) (VAF No (insert number))"

We just got the email today, we only have the VAF number, there doesn't seem to be a second number. Should there be? If so, I'm preparing us for bad news.

Thanks x



Shaheng said:


> @essexgirl
> 
> If you get a decision email from UKVI with a reference no. on the subject box then definitely it is a good news. The ref no. is the vaf number mentioned on the visa.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## tribalmallrats

ldhorne said:


> Hi Shaheng, I'm a little confused. Do you mean on the final email it should say "UK Visa Ref (insert number) (VAF No (insert number))"
> 
> We just got the email today, we only have the VAF number, there doesn't seem to be a second number. Should there be? If so, I'm preparing us for bad news.
> 
> Thanks x


The VAF number is the visa reference number, you will only be given one if your visa has been issued.


----------



## ldhorne

*VAF no.*

Are you sure about this? Because our previous emails also had a VAF number on them...this is just the number you're given when applying. I assumed Shaheng meant that if you're successful then you get given a second number - this is your actual visa reference number? The one that gets put on your visa. 

To anyone else whose been reading these past few messages and is stressing like us, try to relax, as it seems there's a lot of confusion as to what these numbers stand for, and hopefully you'll be fine. We will update you all when we actually receive the passport back to let you know, and hope that it ceases any future confusion 



tribalmallrats said:


> The VAF number is the visa reference number, you will only be given one if your visa has been issued.


----------



## tribalmallrats

The number when applying is a GWF number


----------



## colonialbaldy

I have a GWF number and then when I was asked for an additional document by Sheffield they asked me to quote a VAF number in the subject line of my email reply. So does that mean I have been issued a Visa ? I am still waiting to hear from Sheffield.


----------



## Mgreer50

*Shaheng*

Thank you for your reply. It does sound promising. The email subject heading we got says UK Visa Ref (Vaf xxxxxx). Is this what you mean? There are no other ref numbers.


----------



## ldhorne

That's what we got too MGreer50, so fingers crossed it's good news for us both


----------



## Yankbird91

Type; fiancefiance/spouse visa
Date applied: Jan 3
Biometrics on Jan 7
Now we wait!


----------



## tribalmallrats

Joppa said:


> It can't be biometrics because it can take days or weeks for people to send in documents, and without having your documents in front of them, they can't start processing your application. So they are wrong.


I have contacted them again and they have confirmed that they are indeed correct, processing times are from date of biometrics - as this is when they are given the application and supporting documents. In brasil you submit the application when you complete biometrics


----------



## shruti9

Please list the following:
Country applying from:India
Type of visa applied for:Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person):Online
Date biometrics taken:9 dec 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:10 dec 2014
Office location processing your visa:Mumbai 
Projected timeline given:60 working days
Date your visa was received:23rd dec 2014


----------



## joredce

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


Country applying from: Costa Rica/but had to travel to VFS In Panama City for this.
Type of visa applied for: Special Visitor/ marriage-civil partnership
Date application submitted (online or in person): in person 8-10-2014
Date biometrics taken: 8-10-2014 (in Panama city)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13-10-2014
Office location processing your visa: UK embassy in Bogota Colombia
Projected timeline given: 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 31-10-2014

A few things to remark. I'm a citizen of Costa Rica and since we don't need a visa to enter the UK and since we don't have a lot of ppl asking for special visas the British embassy in Costa Rica does not process visas from San Jose. This mean that if you want to apply for a -non tourist visa- such as I did We have to travel to Bogota, Colombia or to VFS in panama city. In my case i traveled to Panama city to submit my biometric data. Then they gave all of the things i had to sent once I was back in Costa Rica and put them in the mail to the British embassy in Bogota and then they will send you back your documents with or without the visa. This is kinda complicated bc you have to arrange all of your documentation, pay for your fees, parcels and so. and you also have to pay your expenses to travel to Panama in my case (plane tickets, hotel reservations, etc).

I recommend people doing this to take at least 5 months before your travel dates are due, because this can be such of hassle. This takes time, patience and money. Good luck lane:lane:

Cheers


----------



## cecrobinson86

Sent out my FLR(M) visa on Nov 21 and heard a YES! I am allowed to stay on Dec 19th!

Less than 8 weeks, we were then sent all of the documents back!
CR


----------



## beissan

joredce said:


> Country applying from: Costa Rica/but had to travel to VFS In Panama City for this.
> Type of visa applied for: Special Visitor/ marriage-civil partnership
> Date application submitted (online or in person): in person 8-10-2014
> Date biometrics taken: 8-10-2014 (in Panama city)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13-10-2014
> Office location processing your visa: UK embassy in Bogota Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 4 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 31-10-2014
> 
> A few things to remark. I'm a citizen of Costa Rica and since we don't need a visa to enter the UK and since we don't have a lot of ppl asking for special visas the British embassy in Costa Rica does not process visas from San Jose. This mean that if you want to apply for a -non tourist visa- such as I did We have to travel to Bogota, Colombia or to VFS in panama city. In my case i traveled to Panama city to submit my biometric data. Then they gave all of the things i had to sent once I was back in Costa Rica and put them in the mail to the British embassy in Bogota and then they will send you back your documents with or without the visa. This is kinda complicated bc you have to arrange all of your documentation, pay for your fees, parcels and so. and you also have to pay your expenses to travel to Panama in my case (plane tickets, hotel reservations, etc).
> 
> I recommend people doing this to take at least 5 months before your travel dates are due, because this can be such of hassle. This takes time, patience and money. Good luck lane:lane:
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the information!
Don't you know, please, in case applying from Algeria ( beacause I dn't think there are alot of people applying here for spouse visa- uk) will it be here in Ageria or another country may be tunisia or moroco ?? 
Congratulations for your Visa !!lane:


----------



## Gre

I am so pleased to be posting this!!

Country applying from: London, UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA2 Unmarried
Date application submitted (online or in person): posted 24th September 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25th September 2014
Fee processed: 26th September 2014
Projected timeline given: 6 months
COA received:11th October 2014 but dated the 6th.
I requested my passports back on the 19th
Date your visa was received: 27th December 2014- visa dated 19th December (must have processed it when I asked for my passports back!)

So so happy right now! So stressful waiting and wondering but so worth it!


----------



## CanadianEh?

Hello all, 
I'm going to be applying for a Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa from Canada. For timeline purposes, how long does it usually take on average to get this type of Visa? Is it realatively quick or does it take some time?


----------



## Mgreer50

*Essex girl*

shaheng you were absolutely right my husband received his visa this morning via ups.


----------



## Mgreer50

Idhorne any luck yet. The thing about the red being on the last email is correct. Husband received his this morning


----------



## Joppa

Tier 5 YMS? Pretty quick, maybe a few weeks?


----------



## Pallykin

How long are non-priority and priority spouse visas from the US taking these days based on the experience of people on this board?

I see that UKVI updated the visa processing times tool so that if you are applying from the US, you pick United States instead of New York. This makes more sense. The times they have listed for November look promising, but if they are a blend of priority and non-priority, that makes the information harder to judge.


----------



## Joppa

I'd say about a month for non-priority, two weeks for priority. But January is usually a quiet month so I expect wait time to get shorter.


----------



## perfectisboring

CanadianEh? said:


> Hello all,
> I'm going to be applying for a Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa from Canada. For timeline purposes, how long does it usually take on average to get this type of Visa? Is it realatively quick or does it take some time?


I applied for mine in 2010 or 2011, and it took a week.


----------



## PrussianGnome

I am very excited to be posting this. I got my visa last month but just finalized my moving date over!

Please list the following:
Country applying from: Canada 
Type of visa applied for:Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person):Online
Date biometrics taken: November 14th, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency November 18th, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK. 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: December 22nd,2014


----------



## vovka

*Got it!*

Thanks Joppa, Nyclon, and Shel for all your generous inputs on this forum. My wife has her settlement visa now; I was a Cat A1 sponsor on financial requirements.

Location: Moscow
Submission date (biometric): Dec 17th
Issue date: Dec 31st 
(very quick!! without a priority service)

Thanks again!


----------



## beissan

*Congratulation* brother !!
Happy for you !


----------



## Shaheng

Mgreer50 said:


> shaheng you were absolutely right my husband received his visa this morning via ups.


Congratulations !!! Best of luck for the future.

Please share with us about what exactly was mentioned on the subject box and what the email mentioned.


----------



## Mgreer50

*Essex girl*

Shaheng it had UK Visa Ref (VAF xxxxxxx) that was in the heading of his decision made email. And like someone else has posted earlier the visa was not on the page where your photo is it was a few pages down.


----------



## ldhorne

*Visa Received!!*

Hey everyone! So excited to say that after tracking the DHL mans every move for the last 4 days, my husband received his passport back and in it was his visa!  We're over the moon, and thanks to everyone who helped out over the last few months. 

For reference:

Earlier emails had referenced the VAF no, but the last email had the subject line: UK VISA REF (VAF No ****). It does seem there's some correlation with this email subject and being able to know if you've received a Visa or not, though i think we need some further advice from those who were unfortunate not to be issued the visa...

Please list the following:
Country applying from: Canada 
Type of visa applied for:Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person):Online 5th November 2014
Date biometrics taken: November 19th, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency: December 5th, 2014 _(There was a delay in posting our documents from Canada to UK, completely there fault, we're still not exactly sure what happened. Very annoying, but to others don't stress if there's a delay)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK. 
Projected timeline given: 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: Were told someone was looking at our application 23/12/14, told it was on its way back to us 02/01/15 and finally received January 6th,2014.

Good Luck everyone! Please get in touch if you need any advice xx_


----------



## twee

Congratulations.

I'll be applying in a month from the Vancouver office.
Which area did you apply from and do your biometrics at?
Did you use priority? 

I'm so nervous of getting something wrong or leaving something out.


----------



## MrMcF

*Priority processing: advantages mid-way through process?*

This is my first post, but before getting to anything else, I want to say how helpful this forum has been. I just wish I had found it *much earlier*, so that we hadn't made some of the mistakes we've fallen into along the way.

I recently read Joppa's post in response to a question about times for settlement visas when applying from the US, which said:
_"I'd say about a month for non-priority, two weeks for priority. But January is usually a quiet month so I expect wait time to get shorter."_

My questions are essentially these: 
1) To what extent should we take into account the time we waited to receive the email stating that the application is"being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer", and 
2) What difference would paying for priority processing at this stage make in the total timeframe?

Brief background:
I am a US citizen applying for a visa to join a spouse who is a UK citizen. My wife has been in the UK since december 1 -- we'd like to speed this process to the extent possible. If paying for priority would significantly speed approval, we'd happily pay the money, but because we didn't pay initially we're wondering if there's any significant benefit at this stage -- paying an extra $500 seems silly given how long we've been waiting if the difference will only be a week or so.

I initially applied in September. But our supporting documents didn't actually arrive in Sheffield until December 11 (we were misinformed and sent to NY originally - if only I had been introduced to these forums in time to remedy _that_ mistake) We finally received an email yesterday (Jan 5) saying that the documents were received and " being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer." This email came after 14 business days, after accounting for all the bank holidays, according to my calculations -- much slower than other timelines from US settlement applicants I've read about on this forum. 

Based on the November settlement visa processing times on the website, we thought we should be getting a decision any day, since the site claims 80% are decided within 15 days (we're assuming they mean business days), and ours should be fairly straightforward. And Joppa's estimate of a month would mean we're due for a decision next week. But now we're starting to worry that maybe we should expect a significant (4 or 5 week??) wait from the date of the "application being prepared" email. 

Last night, I went through all the timelines I could find for non-priority applicants for US spousal settlement visas on this chat thread in the past few months. I found only a few, but all that I did find took between 18 and 20 business days from the initial "application is being prepared for consideration" email and the date people received an email stating that a final decision has been made. (prioirty applications took an average of 10 business days from the "application being prepared" email to the "decision made" email, according to my calculations)

I know it's a small sample size, but we're wondering if we should just assume it'll be another 20 business days at this point, or whether the more relevant metric is the total time from the documents being received in sheffield to a visa decision. (implying that the amount of time it takes to acheive this interim step should largely be ignored) 

We're also wondering whether paying the additional fee for priority at this (late?) stage is of much use. If it were going to save 3 or 4 weeks, we'd do it in a minute. But if it's more like one week....I think we'd rather buy ourselves a very nice present once we're reunited. Thanks for any help folks can offer!


----------



## jamesnutt

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


Country Applying from: Colombia (my Fiance is from Colombia)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Marriage (Fiance)
Date application submitted: 24th December 2014
Date biometrics taken: 24th December 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 2nd January 2015
Office location processing your visa: Melbourne VFS Global then, processed actually in Manila
Projected timeline given: 10 days as premium service
Date your visa was received: TODAY! 7th January 2015

Some comments:

1. The advice on the UKBA website is tricky to understand...i found printing the entire lot of rules and regs for this type of visa, and highlighting the key points was very useful.
2. Reading forums helped me a lot...however be careful to only refer to posts from 2013 or 2014...as rules have changed somewhat!
3. Its a tough process! We didnt use any agency to help us, and honestly you dont need too...

I am always available for advice if anyone wants any!

J


----------



## Unique999

ldhorne said:


> Hey everyone! So excited to say that after tracking the DHL mans every move for the last 4 days, my husband received his passport back and in it was his visa!  We're over the moon, and thanks to everyone who helped out over the last few months.
> 
> For reference:
> 
> Earlier emails had referenced the VAF no, but the last email had the subject line: UK VISA REF (VAF No ****). It does seem there's some correlation with this email subject and being able to know if you've received a Visa or not, though i think we need some further advice from those who were unfortunate not to be issued the visa...
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for:Spouse Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person):Online 5th November 2014
> Date biometrics taken: November 19th, 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency: December 5th, 2014 _(There was a delay in posting our documents from Canada to UK, completely there fault, we're still not exactly sure what happened. Very annoying, but to others don't stress if there's a delay)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK.
> Projected timeline given: 4 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Were told someone was looking at our application 23/12/14, told it was on its way back to us 02/01/15 and finally received January 6th,2014.
> 
> Good Luck everyone! Please get in touch if you need any advice xx_


_

Hi

ive got two questions if you could answer please when you say earlier emails had the vaf number? Did it say vaf as well as numbers or without vaf and numbers? 

Also how many digits long is the visa numbers thanks_


----------



## hoping&praying

*Spouse Visa Approved!! Yaay!!*

Yay!! Thank God, our day has come at last!lane:

Hope this encourages other applicants, especially those from Nigeria. So many thanks to moderators, especially Nyclon who answered my questions when I thought all hope was lost!

Biometrics (Lagos, Nigeria): 28th Oct 2014
Docs received in Sheffield: 4th Nov 2014
Interview: Mid-November (can't remember date precisely)
Decision email: None (emailed enquiry service and was told on 28th Dec that my app had been processed)
Visa collected: 7th Jan 2014

Good luck to all waiting. The waiting can be stressful, but the joy of that shiny stamped page in your passport *exceeds* the pain!:heh:


----------



## colonialbaldy

You are really lucky. I had an email on the 23rd as well and am still waiting - plus I paid for priority and they have had my documents since November 27th. It's ridiculous. They told me yesterday it is 'in process'.


----------



## Joppa

Applications processed in UK don't all follow the same pattern or timescale, as that depends on which country you are applying from. So applications from Nigeria can't be compared to applications lodged in Canada or US.


----------



## suziechew

suziechew said:


> hello all ,
> here we go again ,
> we have sent off our postal application for a spouse and dependant child visa from inside the uk ,having sucessfully applied for a fiance visa from the states .
> Date of application : 15/11/14
> Visa applied for : Non priority spouse visa (postal)
> Estimated processing time : 8 weeks
> 
> Will update as we get more infomation . :fingerscrossed:


hello all ,hope the new year brings everyone good news . It certainly did for us as we recieved our FLR 2 days ago ,so we are now full steam ahead to get NI numbers ,bank accounts and driving licenses 

we did contact the processing office on the 30th dec as was coming up to 8 weeks ,to be told that they were processing septembers applications and it was taking upto 6 months to deal with applications ,so we were looking at april before we would hear .Yet lo and behold we only recieved the biometrics permit less than a week later and over the new year too !! Was overjoyed .

we applied under excemption from the threshold as im in reciept of PIP and we met the maintenance requirement .

i hope by sharing that this helps others as i have been helped by everyone on here sharing there experiences .

Good luck to everyone and just by reading this forum you have taken a step in the right direction x


----------



## xcutezix

Country applying from: Argentina Applied for: Settlement (spouse)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th November Online / 19th November in person - Buenos Aires
Date biometrics taken: 19th November 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19th December due to the papers being held in customs!!
Office location processing your visa: Rio de Janeiro (Brazil) 
Projected timeline given: 40-45 working days
Date your visa was received: Email confirmation Visa has been issued today!! 7th January 2015

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perfectisboring

perfectisboring said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: replacement brp visa (I'm on a UK spousal visa and I lost my biometric residence permit while on my way home for Christmas) - Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): I submitted my application online on Friday December 19th, but I had to bring it in to the visa office today - December 23rd.
> Date biometrics taken: Dec 23
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *Dec 30*
> Office location processing your visa: *New York*
> Projected timeline given: 8 - 10 business days
> Date your visa was received: *email received on January 7. Still not sure when I can pick it up. *
> 
> It's only a single-entry visa that allows me to go home and get a replacement card. So I'm really hoping they approve it - and, within a reasonable timeframe. I'll update this post when I hear more from them!


MY VISA WAS ISSUED! (I quoted my original post with the updated details)

Yayyyyy! It was super stressful because I filled out the visa application form in a rush, and I was sure I made some mistakes. It didn't help that it took nearly two week for them to process my application; I was just a nervous wreck. 

Now, I'm waiting for them to send it from New York to the application office in Toronto. Does anyone know when I might be able to pick up my visa? I'd like to start browsing for flights.


----------



## NathaliaS

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date biometrics taken: Dec 17
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 23
Office location processing your visa: Rio de Janeiro
Date your visa was received: Today!! Jan 7!

SO HAPPY! :becky::becky:


----------



## dom2112

Country applying from: Canada 
Applied for: Settlement – UK Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th December 2014 Online submission / 
11th December 2014 in person submission - Toronto
Date biometrics taken & documents submitted & mailed off: 11th December 2014
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office via email: 16th December 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK 
Date of decision email: 8th January 2015

... anxiously awaiting my documents to be returned to the results !!! Pray for me guys !!


----------



## twee

All the very best is wished for you.
Please let us know what your result is.

That was a quick turn around. Did you use priority?
I'm applying in a month, hoping my application is processed as quickly as yours was.


----------



## dom2112

twee said:


> All the very best is wished for you.
> Please let us know what your result is.
> 
> That was a quick turn around. Did you use priority?
> I'm applying in a month, hoping my application is processed as quickly as yours was.


Thank you ! The wait is nerve wrecking and i'm constantly checking the DHL tracker lolol

I did not use priority and so I was just as stunned at the quick turn around, especially through the holidays. So fingers crossed its a positive result :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shaheng

@unique

VAF no. is a 7 digit number and is mentioned on the Visa

Applicants who received decision made email with ref no. or VAF no. in the subject box are successful applications. 

eg - "Your UK Visa Application (Ref: 1234567)"

Good Luck.


----------



## tofumatt

Country applying from: *Canada*
Type of visa applied for: *Settlement* (Marriage)
Date application submitted (online or in person): *Nov 13, 2014* (online)
Date biometrics taken: *Nov 27, 2014* (Ottawa, Ontario, Canada)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *Dec 17, 2014*
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: < 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: *January 8, 2015*

And the answer was a *yes*! We had a bit of an odd experience as my wife is a UK national but has not lived there since she was four, and her income was all we could go on but she's self-employed in Canada. It was a bit hectic to organise, but we got the visa in the end! We'll be moving to the UK in the coming months.


----------



## kung fu panda

Country applying from: India 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiancé)
Date application submitted (online or in person): October 23, 2014 (in person)
Date biometrics taken: October 23, 2014 (Bangalore, India)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No email received
Office location processing your visa: Chennai, India 
Projected timeline given: < 60 working days
Date email was received from UKVI: 8 Jan, 2015
Date your visa was received: Still waiting

It has surely been a long long wait for us, and now our breaths are held till we find the outcome. I just got an email saying 'Your visa has been processed' with the subject line 'Visa Application Ref: xxxxxx' 
What do you guys think, especially others who have applied recently from India?

Yay or Nay?


----------



## Shaheng

@Kung fu panda

I am pretty sure you got the visa. If the ref. No. is 7 digits then happy days.

Good Luck


----------



## dom2112

Hey Guys

just thought i would update my status:
My passport and documents were returned to me with my UK Spouse Visa inside !!

Country applying from: Canada 
Applied for: Settlement – UK Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th December 2014 Online submission / 
11th December 2014 in person submission - Toronto
Date biometrics taken & documents submitted & mailed off: 11th December 2014
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office via email: 16th December 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK 
Date of decision email: 8th January 2015
Date passport & document mailed to me: 9th January 2015
UK Spouse Visa issued: 31 December 2014

It took 7 business days excluding the christmas holidays and weekends for them to approve my application from when they emailed me to say they were processing my file.

I want to say a big thank you to Joppa and nyclon for all their advice and support, without their guideance i wouldn't be able to pull through!! And to everyone on this forum be sure to follow advice from them, they know what they are talking about!

Thanks again for everything and I will definitely be back when it is time for me to apply for ILR 

Best of luck to applicant still waiting !! Stay positive !


----------



## 60GT

Application paid for: 31 Oct 14
Visa issued: 7 Jan 15

Applied from Lima, processed in Rio.

Documents not yet received.


----------



## Joppa

How do you know you got your visa? They don't tell you in their emails.


----------



## 60GT

She received this message.....

'Dear Applicant. please be informed that your visa has been issued today and your documents will be returned in the next working day. If you have any questions related to the return of your documents please go to (cant insert weblink)'

Doesn't this mean that it has been approved?


----------



## tribalmallrats

60GT said:


> She received this message.....
> 
> 'Dear Applicant. please be informed that your visa has been issued today and your documents will be returned in the next working day. If you have any questions related to the return of your documents please go to (cant insert weblink)'
> 
> Doesn't this mean that it has been approved?


I will be shocked if you don't have the visa. It would be very irresponsible of them to word an email like this. It states your visa has been issued. I would wait until you have it in your hand until you start officially celebrating but I would put money on it being a yes! However emails are unreliable and not a good source as to whether it has been successful or not! What type of visa was it? (NEVERMIND, JUST SEEN ITS A SPOUSE VISA  )


We applied from Brasil but was given a 40-45 day processing time.


Does anyone know if processing times are different for countries that send in their applications to the same Visa processing centre? For example. Peru + Brasil both have the visas processed in Rio. The guideline website has different processing times for each. Do they have different teams for the relevant countries?


----------



## Joppa

That's an unusually-worded email. They don't disclose whether visa was issued or not because of confidentiality (email can be read by someone other than intended recipient) and for fear of making mistakes. The only 100% way is to wait till you get your passport back and see what's inside. Hope it's a good news.


----------



## Joppa

tribalmallrats said:


> Does anyone know if processing times are different for countries that send in their applications to the same Visa processing centre? For example. Peru + Brasil both have the visas processed in Rio. The guideline website has different processing times for each. Do they have different teams for the relevant countries?


Yes, quite separate. Applications from different countries are kept entirely separate and attract own processing times. Sometimes they have dedicated teams of ECOs, sometimes not.


----------



## tribalmallrats

Joppa said:


> Yes, quite separate. Applications from different countries are kept entirely separate and attract own processing times. Sometimes they have dedicated teams of ECOs, sometimes not.


Thank you for a swift reply Joppa! Amazes me how quick and thorough you are!


----------



## 60GT

Thanks for the replies. I'm feeling a little nervous now. Also, the ref number they quoted was a 6 digit number, not the 7 digit number that I have since seen quoted elsewhere on here. We'll be keeping our fingers crossed and I will update on the outcome.


----------



## my_oh_my

Hi guys,

I GOT MY FIANCEE VISA!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiancee) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec 16, 2014 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Dec 17, 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 19, 2014 (UPS)/confirmation email from Sheffield on Dec 22, 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: < 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: January 9, 2015

I received an email on January 7 from Sheffield saying: "A decision has been made on your UK visa application. Your application will be despatched shortly from the visa processing centre in Sheffield, UK." 

I panicked like crazy for a solid two days before I finally received it. I was completely convinced that it would be refused and I would have to reapply and everything. Alas, it was a success. I'm off to London in a week! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Joppa

Was it priority or standard application?


----------



## reli

Country applying from: Italy, Rome
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé
Date application submitted (online or in person): online, 6 dec 2014
Date biometrics taken: 9 dec 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 dec 2014
Office location processing your visa: Croydon
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: decision made 8 jan 2015 , received by post 12 jan 2015

Thank you to everyone!


----------



## emzdarlington

Settlement spouse visa Bangladesh Sylhet
7 week processing time.
For visa tracking use gwf number on receipt

- 26/11/2014 Handed in all supporting documents and biometrics at Sylhet Bangladesh VFS (An officer there was very rude and perverted, you are not allowed to take phones inside so you cant record any proof of their behavior, so please be aware)

- 3/12/2014 documents received by High Commission in New Delhi India (we did not receive any txt or call, we went down at the vfs office in sylhet 10/12/14, and asked if the documents were received in Delhi, they said they were received on the 2/12/2014, and a sms was sent to us, but we never received anything)

- 28/12/2014 i sent an email asking if my application is being processed, they said the application has not been opened by an ECO yet, (used this link to ask about application status ukvi-international.faq-help.com, no txt, email or call was given to use to about this status.

- 31/12/2014 i sent an email again asking about the status of my application, i was told a decision has been made. They do not tell you what the decision is, you will have to go pick up the passport and then find out. (again no status update was given to us via txt)

10/01/15
received a call to collect passport

11/01/15 documents collected, VISA granted 30/12/14. 

If you have any question feel free to email me, i will try my best to help.


----------



## colonialbaldy

60GT - I was wondering that as well as I have been given a 6-digit number. Anyone else have 6 digits and not 7?


----------



## dom2112

colonialbaldy said:


> 60GT - I was wondering that as well as I have been given a 6-digit number. Anyone else have 6 digits and not 7?


I don't believe it has to only be 7 digits as my number had only 6 digits and my application was successful. 
So i would not put that much weight on the number of digits. 
I have read other successful applicants with varying number of digits in their ref number/vaf no. 
So do not stress so much over that tiny detail. 
Just stay positive and hang tight! 
All the best


----------



## colonialbaldy

dom2112 said:


> I don't believe it has to only be 7 digits as my number had only 6 digits and my application was successful.
> So i would not put that much weight on the number of digits.
> I have read other successful applicants with varying number of digits in their ref number/vaf no.
> So do not stress so much over that tiny detail.
> Just stay positive and hang tight!
> All the best


Thank you - I appreciate the note.


----------



## vero75

Hello all,

Like others, I have been reading this forum for a while and am very grateful for everyone that contributes – this place is full of useful information!! Anyway, I have decided to post to share my EEA Family Permit timeline. I just got an email informing me that a decision has been made, but I don't know how hopeful I am that it was actually approved.

Background: American living in Paris with French husband, hoping to relocate to London as my company has proposed to transfer me (great work opportunity etc etc). A day before my Biometrics appointment, my handbag was stolen with both my Passport and French resident permit in it….! I was able to get my US passport replaced (only valid 1-year), but the French resident permit cannot be replaced before March. I was able to re-schedule my Biometrics appointment until after I had my new passport, but my passport number wasn’t the same as the application I submitted to UKVI, and I couldn’t produce my French resident permit. Also, my husband and I were married this August, so only a few months ago, but have been in a civil partnership (and registered with the French government as such) since May 2013. Lastly, the move is for me to follow *my* work and my husband (the European Citizen…) will be a job seeker. So, given all the above, I figure my application might be a long-shot!! And talk about bad luck getting robbed the day before my interview!! I have read others saying that they were thought to be in a marriage of convenience with way better cases than mine, but still, I’m trying to stay hopeful.

Anyway, here’s my timeline so far, which I'll update once I get the official decision...

Country applying from: France
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date biometrics taken: Dec 30th 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 31st 2014
Office location processing your visa: Sent from Paris to UK, but don’t know where?
Date decision was made: January 12 2014
Date your visa was received: waiting….


----------



## kung fu panda

Shaheng said:


> @Kung fu panda
> 
> I am pretty sure you got the visa. If the ref. No. is 7 digits then happy days.
> 
> Good Luck



Yep you are right. I got it. Yay. So happy.


----------



## vero75

vero75 said:


> Country applying from: France
> Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
> Date biometrics taken: 30/12/2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 31st 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Sent from Paris to UK, but don’t know where?
> Date decision was made: 12/01/2015
> Date your visa was received: 13/01/2015


Just to update, I did end up getting the Visa!! It's valid from 11/01/2015, so I'm guessing the decision was actually made on that day. I'm so relieved!!

In case it helps, I provided the following documents:

- Electricity bill in both my name as well as my EEA citizen husband
- Joint bank account statement
- Photocopy of my husbands passport
- Marriage certificate (multi-lingual copy, provided by French city hall, so no translation needed)
- Photocopy of police report to explain change in passport and missing French residence permit
- Job contract proposal for my job in London (inter-company transfer)
- My most-recent income tax statement
- Copy of our "civil partnership" documents (showing we were in a civil partnership since May '13)
- 3 printed off photos from our wedding


----------



## Cbrady

Hi all! I recently applied for a UK settlement visa through my spouse, I received the email from the ukvi and in the subject line it states "UK visa ref (VAF xxxxxx). It is a six digit number. My question to you(Joppa) is you stated you have done research from people who have been refused and accepted so I was wondering if the people you have spoken to who were refused their visas also had the same email with the VAF number in the subject line? If not what did their email subjects say instead? I am so nervous and expect to receive my letter and documents tomorrow, any advice would be most helpful. Many thanks!


----------



## Joppa

You just can't read anything into it. There is no secret 'pass' or 'fail' code hidden in your email. If someone tells you they have the secret formula, they are lying or just having pure speculation. It's just a generic communication telling you they have finished processing your application. You just have to wait till you get your passport back.


----------



## tribalmallrats

My fiance received a call today from an entry clearance officer. She asked him why I don't have a passport and he explained and the she said his visa. Had been printed and he will receive an email detailing when to collect! I so Hally!


----------



## tribalmallrats

tribalmallrats said:


> Country applying from: Brasil
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 28/11/2014
> Date biometrics taken: 28/11/2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/12/2014
> Office location processing your visa: Rio
> Projected timeline given: 40-45 days
> Date your visa granted: 13/1/2015
> Date visa received: 14/1/2015
> Total time taken: 30 working days


(couldn't update the above post) 
Thanks for everyone help! Especially the moderators (Joppa! If we didn't have your support and quick responses this process would of been near unbearable!) I thought I would explain our situation. 

I do not have a passport - they called up my fiance in Brasil and asked him why I do not have one and he explained. She then said that if was fine and they are issuing the visa now. Visa received following day. 

For any police officers out there wishing to sponsor a family member, try and obtain a service record, and use black permanent marker to delete any sensitive information and attach a note explaining why you did this. I believe this is counted as an employment letter as i know my force wouldn't provide one.

Email received:

"Subject: Your Visa Application at Rio de Janeiro (Ref: XXXXXX)
From: [email protected]
To:XXXXX
CC:


Dear Applicant. please be informed that your visa has been issued today and your documents will be returned in the next working day. "


----------



## armywife

My timeline is as follows...

Country applying from: St Lucia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement/Wife
Date application submitted (online or in person): 31/10/2014
Date biometrics taken: 03/11/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/11/2014
Office location processing your visa:Kingston Jamaica
Date documentation was recieved by Sheffield-19/12/14
Sponsor was called for an interview. he attended the interview today 14/01/15
Projected timeline given: 15-60
Date your visa granted: pending
Date visa received: pending
Total time taken: pending

MIGHT I ADD THIS HAS BEEN SO FRUSTRATING!!!!


----------



## eringoldenbrown

Please list the following:
Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11.11
Date biometrics taken: 11.18
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11.20
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 2-12 weeks 
Date your visa was received: 1.14

I received my visa today in the mail after a very stressful wait, woohoo! I was just wondering...is it possible for me to travel to England to see my husband for 2 weeks (to sort stuff out there) and then return back to the US (I have to take my graduate school exams in Feb, sell my house and pack for the big move). I just don't want to fly all the way over and get told I have to stay for a certain amount of time-and I know that in some countries, you must stay for 6 months without leaving. The whole process is going to be piecewise for me. Any and all advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Joppa

You can do that, but the important thing is for you to arrive in UK to settle within the first three months of your visa's validity, to enable you to renew your leave at 30-month point. What you propose to do may work, but it depends on how long you are going to be away in US after the initial stay, and whether it's regarded as admissible in terms of building up your UK residence. If it's a couple of month, it's fine, but anything much longer and questions may be asked.
BTW, in UK when writing dates, we put date first and then month, so for example 12th January will be 12.1., not 1.12. which can lead to confusion. Just so that you know!


----------



## eringoldenbrown

awesome, thanks! my plan was to go over for a quick visit and then be over full time by 1.4 or earlier.


----------



## ryanhorne80

Please list the following:
Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spousal
Date application submitted (online or in person): November 9th
Date biometrics taken: November 19th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: December 23rd
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Date your visa was received: January 7th


Folks! I'm happy to report that after a long wait, my application was accepted and I'm packing to travel to England for January 16th! Thank you so much to everyone on this forum for all of your help and input! It's certainly made a difference in how we prepared and put together our application!


----------



## 60GT

Please list the following:
Country applying from: Peru
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 31/Oct/14
Date biometrics taken: 11/Nov/14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/Dec/14
Office location processing your visa: Rio
Projected timeline given: 8 - 9 weeks
Date your visa was received: 16/Jan/15 

The email notifying that the visa had been issued was received on 7/Jan/15 with a 6 digit reference number. 
The processing time from biometrics to visa in hand was 9.5 weeks (inc Christmas period).
The processing time from receipt of documents in Rio to visa in hand was 4 weeks (inc Christmas period).


----------



## TornadoWrappedinLace

*UK Visa Timeline*

UK Spouse Settlement Visa Timeline

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement (non-priority)
Date online application submitted: 12/16/14
Date biometrics taken: 12/23/14
Date application was sent via UPS Express: 01/02/15
Notified by UPS that package was delivered to Sheffield: 01/05/15
Email from Sheffield Visa Sections saying visa application was received and being prepared for processing: 01/06/15
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: up to 12 weeks
Email stating a decision has been made & documents dispatched: 01/16/15
Date your visa was received: Hoping to receive it early next week! Fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:

Decision was made in 8 working days without paying for priority service!!! I'm so impressed and also so glad I didn't end up paying extra for priority. We are hoping for the best, I will update soon  Thanks to everyone on this forum, it's been really helpful to read other peoples timelines and stories. Best of luck to all!


----------



## spikeyyy

kung fu panda said:


> Country applying from: India
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiancé)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): October 23, 2014 (in person)
> Date biometrics taken: October 23, 2014 (Bangalore, India)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No email received
> Office location processing your visa: Chennai, India
> Projected timeline given: < 60 working days
> Date email was received from UKVI: 8 Jan, 2015
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting
> 
> It has surely been a long long wait for us, and now our breaths are held till we find the outcome. I just got an email saying 'Your visa has been processed' with the subject line 'Visa Application Ref: xxxxxx'
> What do you guys think, especially others who have applied recently from India?
> 
> Yay or Nay?


I think I am in trouble. My Wife applied for UK Settlement visa from Mumbai. She received an email from British Embassy number. But there is no Visa reference number on it. I think I have a good reason to be scared.

"
Your UK visa application has now been processed and a decision has been made.
Your passport and documents will be dispatched from the Mumbai office and will be returned to you via VFS. For further information on when your passport will be ready for collection you will receive an e-mail from VFS on the e-mail ID you have provided with your application. Additionally, if you have paid for the SMS service, you will also receive notification via SMS.

Regards
British Deputy High Commission Mumbai "


----------



## sushi_i

My husband's spouse visa application to enter the UK was sent in August and he found out it was granted on 15th January!!!!!! 

I just wanted to post and thank the forum for their advice!


----------



## Melto

Hi,

I applied for UK family visit to VFS MANILA and paid the SMS update. 
Application date: Dec 29 2014
Processing time expected: 15 working days
SMS msg recieved: Dec 29 2014
MSG: "The visa application for ref: xxxxxxxxx was forwarded to UK Visa and Immigration on the 12/29/2014"

I believed I submitted all needed requirements. 

I was just wondering since its been 12 working days does anyone received sms more than once?


----------



## spikeyyy

theashleo said:


> Hi everyone just got my UK spouse VISA for my wife. Amazing turnaround time at Mumbai BHC as below.
> 
> - Submitted online 04/12/2014
> - Handed in all supporting documents and biometrics on 05/12/2014 at Mumbai VFS
> - received text from VFS on 05/12/2014 stating documents are forwarded to High Commission and email from BHC that documents are received
> - email on 09/12/2014 from BHC stating case worker has started the process
> - email on 16/12/2014 from BHC stating documents are processed and decision has been made.
> - 18/12/2014 documents collected, VISA granted.
> 
> unbelievably quick and so happy. Many thanks to Mumbai BHC for their quick turnaround.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: friends from India, please apply at Mumbai VFS directly if possible as they seem to be working faster then other locations!!


Hey Ash,

Congrats for getting your fiancée settlement visa.

My wife received the same email with no VAF number in the subject or body. 
Wanted to ask you if there was a VAF number either in the subject or body of the email you received.

Regards,
Utkarsh


----------



## NJD

Hi,

Just wanted to share our timeline. The advice we got was great from this forum. The decision was very quick, nine working days with priority payment. Thanks for all the advice we got, my wife is flying over in a few weeks!

Country applying from: USA
Applied for: Settlement – UK Spouse Visa (priority)
Date application submitted (online):November 27, 2014 
Date biometrics taken & documents mailed off: December 2, 2014
Confirmation email of documents received: December 4, 2014
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Email asking for UPS shipping information: December 17, 2014
Date of decision email: December 18, 2014
Received passport & visa back by mail: December 22, 2014


----------



## ca4uk

Country applying from: Canada
Applied for: Settlement (Spouse) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online December 7, 2014
Date biometrics taken: December 18, 2014 in Edmonton
Projected timeline given: According to someone at the VAC could be a couple of months (mind you that was before I paid for priority)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: January 6, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date of decision email: January 9, 2015
Date your visa was received: January 19, 2015

Despite VFS Global's website saying settlement priority visa service must be paid before the appointment at the VAC I found that was not possible. Trying to purchase it before only gave me a message that the transaction could not be completed. However, after my appointment the website let me make the purchase.

After getting an email from Sheffield saying they had received my application I sent them an email informing them I had purchased priority service and attached the receipt (PDF file) I only got an automated reply, no email saying they had moved me to priority. However I think they must have done so given the speed of their decision (in fact when I saw an email from them in my inbox on the 9th I expected it was going to say they were moving me to priority, I was shocked when I saw it was that they had made a decision)

The most agonizing thing was waiting for my return package. It didn't help that an expected Thursday delivery turned into a following Monday delivery. I was especially worried when it went to London and sat there for 4 days, 2 of which showed nothing at all on tracking so I was wondering whether they had lost it! Then when it finally moved it went back to East Midlands where it had been before it went to London in the first place. 

I think DHL's customer service got a bit sick of me. Supposedly there will be an investigation over why it was sent to London to begin with. After my last inquiry on what was going on with my package they started sending me email updates on where my package was and was heading next. I did thankfully get it and with a visa inside so it's all good in the end.


----------



## TornadoWrappedinLace

TornadoWrappedinLace said:


> UK Spouse Settlement Visa Timeline
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement (non-priority)
> Date online application submitted: 12/16/14
> Date biometrics taken: 12/23/14
> Date application was sent via UPS Express: 01/02/15
> Notified by UPS that package was delivered to Sheffield: 01/05/15
> Email from Sheffield Visa Sections saying visa application was received and being prepared for processing: 01/06/15
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: up to 12 weeks
> Email stating a decision has been made & documents dispatched: 01/16/15
> Date your visa was received: Hoping to receive it early next week! Fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Decision was made in 8 working days without paying for priority service!!! I'm so impressed and also so glad I didn't end up paying extra for priority. We are hoping for the best, I will update soon  Thanks to everyone on this forum, it's been really helpful to read other peoples timelines and stories. Best of luck to all!


I wanted to share my news that I received my documents back today and there was in fact a visa inside my passport!!! Looking forward to joining my husband in the UK in a few days! Best of luck to everyone out there!!


----------



## Marselledk

I haven't shared much on this specific timeline but very happy to say that my partner and I have both received our visas (Ancestry and dependant on ancestry visa) yesterday. Thanks to this forum specifically, and definitely big thanks to Joppa, your advise has really really really helped! Stressful 9 months to gather all the relevant information and make sure everything is 100% before submitting, and of course saving up, assuring a very smooth and easy visa application  Cannot wait to see the UK!


----------



## spikeyyy

Hey Ladies & Gents. My wife just got her Spouse Settlement Visa Approved. Hence I wated to post her time line. 

- Submitted online 30/12/2014 
- Handed in all supporting documents and biometrics on 31/12/2014 at Mumbai VFS
- email on 05/01/2015 from BHC stating UK visa application has been received and will be considered by an Entry Clearance Officer.
- email on 16/01/2015 from BHC stating documents are processed and decision has been made.
- 20/01/2015 documents collected, VISA granted. 

This was a non priority application and I was suprised to get the visa so early.


----------



## spikeyyy

I just wanted to clear some myth about the standard email received from the High Commission or UKBA. Some people believe that my UK VISA will only be approved when there is a UK Visa reference number in the subject line or body of the email. My wife received below email from Birtish High Commission (Mumbai) with no mention of VAF or GW Reference number on it. Her visa was approved. So there is no way of pre-judging whether the application has been approved or refused just based on the Generic Email. 

Subject: Your Visa Application at the British Deputy High Commission, Mumbai
Dear Applicant,

Your UK visa application has now been processed and a decision has been made.
Your passport and documents will be dispatched from the Mumbai office and will be returned to you via VFS. For further information on when your passport will be ready for collection you will receive an e-mail from VFS on the e-mail ID you have provided with your application. Additionally, if you have paid for the SMS service, you will also receive notification via SMS.

Regards
British Deputy High Commission Mumbai



This is an automated message - do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered.


----------



## blackburm

*Qualification*

I have job problem and someone told me to have advanced professional qualification and it will enhance my job opportunity in UK,although i have B.sc (Public Administration) from Eastern European country. Please advice which or type of qualification will be preferable?


----------



## Joppa

UK degree or professional qualification.


----------



## blackburm

Advanced professional qualification for now in other to work, and later in the future UK master degree.


----------



## Alana615

*Quick turnaround for approval!*

I just applied for my Visa. They only had it in their hands for 3 DAYS before they had made a decision! Here is the timeline:

Settlement Visa-Wife 
Paid to expedite

*Paid for Visa Online: 12/29/14
*Biometric Appt: 01/05/15 
*Mailed off package: 01/07/15 UPS
*Package received in Sheffield: 01/13/15
*Email Received from UK: A decision has been made: 01/16/16
*Package and Visa received in the mail: 01/19/16

I was NOT expecting is to be so fast. but I was so excited!


----------



## DGWADE

*anyone at the Paris office?*

Hello everyone,

Quick question.. Anyone here applied from Paris? or have an application submitted in the Paris office?

I have rode all of this thread and I do find it super helpful... Although I have a particular situation I feel happy to know I have people that I can relate to because we are all in the same boat. Thanks everyone who write in here all info is very useful. I wish that all decisions are positive for all of you and that you get to your beloved ones very soon or enjoy if you are already there.


----------



## celeliza

Does anyone know the processing times for applying the UK Spouse visa from New Zealand? I am torn whether to go for the ordinary processing fee or the priority fee as I don't know how long it will take to process as I have a job offer to start on 1st April.


----------



## LoveByte

*Nervously Waiting*

Country applying from: England (American citizen living in UK)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): December 23rd
Date biometrics taken: January 14th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: December 24th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks
Date your visa was received: waiting….nervously!

I was already granted permission to come to the UK on my fiancé visa and now I am applying for my spousal visa so I can stay in the UK. But suddenly, I am worried about the financial requirement because we submitted our online bank statements without getting an official stamp from the bank. To be honest, we didn't get the official bank stamp the first time either and I still got the fiancé visa. Will they reject my application outright or will they at least contact me to get the issue fixed? Should I be proactive and contact them first with some kind of official bank confirmation? I'm so worried that this oversight will delay the whole process. :'(


----------



## Joppa

You can't send any further documents now so just sit tight and wait. Why didn't you do premium service? Even at £400 extra, you'll have none of the delay and worries.


----------



## meera7878778

*Uk spouse visa processing time - Chennai?*

Hi All,

can someone tell me about the turn around times for UK spouse visa processed from Chennai, India?


----------



## wengyee6

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 31 October 2014
Date biometrics taken: 3 November 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 November 2014 
Office location processing your visa: Manilla Office
Projected timeline given: 60 business days 
Date further documents requested: 11 December 2014 (Submitted 12 Dec)
Date email received saying decision made: 22 January 2015
Date your visa was received: 23 January 2015 (Got it in 55 days)!!! =D I rushed straight to the VFS office the moment I got the email and made it with 10 minutes to spare before the office closed. 

I will note that the Manila office asked for further documents on 11 Dec and 7 January and then called me again on January 20 for the same documents. I didn't know that you would receive an acknowledgement email when you send them an email as both times I had emailed in my documents, it didn't bounce back or anything and still the did not receive it. It was only on my 4th attempt that I got an email back. 

I'd just like to thank everyone on this forum for all your help! I wouldn't have been able to make it through without stalking every single thread here. Good luck to all those waiting and I'll be back on here in 30 months!


----------



## Joppa

meera7878778 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can someone tell me about the turn around times for UK spouse visa processed from Chennai, India?


For December, most applications took about 30 to 60 working days or 6 to 12 weeks/just under 1.5 to 3 months, with some taking even longer.


----------



## meera7878778

Joppa said:


> For December, most applications took about 30 to 60 working days or 6 to 12 weeks/just under 1.5 to 3 months, with some taking even longer.


thank you for that information.....


----------



## pplem

*When to apply to extend visa*

Hi,

I have to extend my spousal visa this year (second period of leave to remain) and I read through the documents and all they said was that you need to apply to extend 'before your current visa ends'. How early is 'before your current visa ends'? One month, three months? 

many thanks for your help!


----------



## Joppa

From 28 days before expiry if your last leave to remain was given for 30 months.


----------



## goap

Settlement for Canadian wife living in New York. We paid for Priority Service as we wanted a quick turn around. YMMV.

Jan 7th 2015 Online application submitted
Jan 12th Biometrics appointment at USICS centre in Manhattan
Jan 12th Everything shipped to Sheffield via UPS Express. PRIORITY SERVICE
Jan 14th UPS reports delivery
Jan 15th "We received your application" email
Jan 19th "We have made a decision" email
Jan 20th All documents and Visa received back at home address in NY.


----------



## tchamber

Country applying from: USA (Aussie citizen]
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry + Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 01 Jan 2015
Date biometrics taken: 05 Jan 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 06 Jan 2015
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 15 business days
Date visa confirmation email received: 23 Jan 2015
Date your visa was received: Expecting it within 2 days

Unlike many here, the email we received specifically states in the subject:
" Your UK visa has been issued - Please do not respond to this e-mail (Ref: xxxxxx)"

Needless to say we're chuffed! Flying out to Cardiff this weekend! w00t!


----------



## Sipal1

*Same issue*



Skippy01 said:


> No worries Amy, today is my 43rd working days of waiting 😞.





sngerto said:


> I got email with my shipment number so now i will track with the courier company supposed to receive it tomorrow or after tomorrow maximum. Will keep you updated





So you got the visa or not.. Im going through same.. I can totally relate.. I have received the same enail(1st one) in about the same duration.. Just wanted to know whether you got the visa or not?


----------



## MrMcF

Received a visa -- yay! Thanks again to everyone, especially the moderators, for all the really useful information. If only we'd found this forum earlier, we'd have saved ourselves a lot of delay and anxiety. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Joining Spouse permanently living in UK – non-priority
Date application submitted: Submitted online November 3, 2014 
Date biometrics taken: November 17 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: December 11
(Had I been acquainted with the good advice on these forums it would have been much sooner as we wouldn’t have sent the documents to NY first and had them returned) 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date of email confirmation that documents received, and application is being “prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer”: January 5, 2015 
Date of email stating “a decision has been made”: January 13
Date your visa was received: January 16

We seemed to have a much longer wait than most until the "documents received" email -- probably due mostly to the holidays -- but after that, the processing was fairly speedy. 

Thanks, especially to Joppa, for all the clearly-articulated advice and information posted here (which can be awfully hard to come by in this process).


----------



## angela71

? Country applying from: United States
? Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Fiancé (non-priority)
? Date application submitted: 12/11/14 (online)
? Date biometrics taken: 17/11/14
? Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17/12/14 (date of email from Sheffield Visa Section stating "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK." - UPS tracker shows 28/11/14)
? Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
? Additional documents requested: 19/12/14 (6 months bank statements from sponsor, sponsor's letter from employer with employment status and salary)
? Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
? Date your visa was received: 26/01/15

I said that no matter what the outcome was that I would post my timeline here. I got my visa today and have this forum to thank! I thought that I was pretty prepared for my application but decided to do some research and stumbled upon this site. I got a lot of great information that helped in my application process. If I would have done a little more research I would have known to definitely include my sponsor's bank statements and employment letter! There is so much to gather before sending it off and it can feel a bit overwhelming at times. Just follow the great advice given on here, make a checklist and hang in there as best as you can until you receive your passport back. The hardest part is the wait...your mind can start playing tricks on you and doubt can set in. As long as all requirements are met and supporting documents are included you will be just fine! It is stressful waiting but so worth the wait when it is done properly. Sorry that this is so long winded but I am grateful for your posts and my thoughts and prayers are with all of you until you can be with your loved ones again!


----------



## christinacanadian

Marselledk said:


> I haven't shared much on this specific timeline but very happy to say that my partner and I have both received our visas (Ancestry and dependant on ancestry visa) yesterday. Thanks to this forum specifically, and definitely big thanks to Joppa, your advise has really really really helped! Stressful 9 months to gather all the relevant information and make sure everything is 100% before submitting, and of course saving up, assuring a very smooth and easy visa application  Cannot wait to see the UK!



Possible to share what you included? I'm applying for Ancestry Dependent's visa in a few weeks, would love a good list. Have seen some already!


----------



## GiantButton

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee Settlement - non priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24/12/2014 - App completed online
Date biometrics taken: 14/01/2014 Biometrics taken
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16/01/2014
Office location processing your visa: Rio
Projected timeline given: 10 weeks / 45 working days
Date your visa was received: 21/01 email confirming issue, 26/01 received

Thanks to Joppa for answering some questions quickly and others for advising on which documents had been submitted for a successful application


----------



## tchamber

tchamber said:


> Country applying from: USA (Aussie citizen]
> Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry + Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 01 Jan 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 05 Jan 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 06 Jan 2015
> Office location processing your visa: NYC
> Projected timeline given: 15 business days
> Date visa confirmation email received: 23 Jan 2015
> Date your visa was received: Expecting it within 2 days
> 
> Unlike many here, the email we received specifically states in the subject:
> " Your UK visa has been issued - Please do not respond to this e-mail (Ref: xxxxxx)"
> 
> Needless to say we're chuffed! Flying out to Cardiff this weekend! w00t!


Quick update - passports with visas arrived today (28th Jan).


----------



## Madassor

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 15th January 2015
Date biometrics taken:20th January 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st January 2015
Office location processing your visa: Rio de Janeiro
Projected timeline given: 45 days
Date your visa was received: 28th January 2015

My wife got the visa in the post today so all in all we got it in a week, unbelievable, we are so happy as we were planning on it taking months. We have been truly blessed.

The thing is on the spouse visa form it asked a date of when you want the visa to start so we put 10th April 2015 as it could have toke upto 60 days for the visa to come so now even though my wife has the visa she cant use it for over two months as the start date is 10th April 2015, is there any way round this?


----------



## Joppa

No, I'm afraid not. They won't reissue the visa with earlier start date.
I always tell people, if they are able to leave as soon as visa comes through, to put the earliest possible travel date, such as a week after application, to guard against a possibility like this.


----------



## tchamber

Our visa isn't valid until Feb 15th, but we're flying in on Feb 1st. We plan to enter on a tourist visa (we're Aussies), then on the 15th take a ferry ride to Calais and back, re-entering the UK on our Ancestry visa.


----------



## Madassor

If my wife comes to the UK in thenext few weeks on a visitor visa and like tchamber says, leaves via a ferry ride to Calais on 9th April and then renters the UK on the 10th April is this OK?

My wife came to the UK on 16th October and got a 6 month tourist visa and then went back to Brazil on 7th January to apply for the visa so if theory she should have time left on the original visitor visa.


----------



## Joppa

Yes, but it's up to the immigration officer whether to allow it or not. As a non-visa national, the leave to enter she got last time has expired as soon as she left UK, so she needs to get a fresh leave at UK border.


----------



## Madassor

OK, thanks for the reply Joppa


----------



## jessicalees

tchamber said:


> Our visa isn't valid until Feb 15th, but we're flying in on Feb 1st. We plan to enter on a tourist visa (we're Aussies), then on the 15th take a ferry ride to Calais and back, re-entering the UK on our Ancestry visa.


Can you post if you had any problems entering as a tourist, then returning to validate your visa? I am in the same situation. I just submitted my online application with a travel date of March 25th but could leave as early as March 1st. 
Thanks!


----------



## tchamber

Ok, will do.


----------



## jessicalees

Thanks! Good luck with your move.


----------



## tchamber

You're welcome! To cover all bases I'm going to book ferry passage on the 14th, returning on the 15th, to show Passport Control that we intend leaving and re-entering to validate the visas.


----------



## ncopier

*Got my Visa!*

Hello all,

I wanted to say thank you for posting and asking questions. I checked this site a few times as we were compiling our Fiance VISA application. 

I received my VISA today and thought I would share the timeline of our process.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: UK Fiance Visa (paid the priority fee)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Mailed in 1/16/15
Date biometrics taken: 1/15/15
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1/21/15
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 1/28/15 (shipped on 1/26/15)

We were very thorough and provided too much documentation, I'm sure. My Fiance is self-employed which caused a lot more work to gather all the information and made the application that much thicker. But we were able to send and receive the visa back with in a week and a half.

We are extremely excited to finalize all the wedding plans and have my family book their flights to the wedding. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Joppa

tchamber said:


> You're welcome! To cover all bases I'm going to book ferry passage on the 14th, returning on the 15th, to show Passport Control that we intend leaving and re-entering to validate the visas.


In addition immigration officer will want to know you aren't going to work as visitor so having adequate funds in your own bank account will be important. Something like £400-£500 per week.


----------



## A.Sharpe

Hi here's mine


Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Visa and 2 Dependent Visa's
Date application submitted (online or in person): 29 December 2014
Date biometrics taken: 29 December 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5 January 2015
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 6-12 Weeks
Date your visa was received: Today !!!!!!!!!!!!

Got the application resolved email on the 
January . Tracked my documents yesterday and was ready for collection today.

So excited finally our lives can begin. My husbands super excited he'll be seeing our son months after 4 months . he last saw our son when he was 3 weeks old our lil boy is now 5 months old.

Happy days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieLow32

*Decision email received!!!!*

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa (Wife)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 6 January 2015
Date biometrics taken: 6 January 2015
Email Received: 3 February 2015 (TODAY!!!!!!)
Office location processing your visa: Manilla

The emails states that "Your decision will be despatched shortly." 

There is no hint of whether the application is successful or not, hope it is a good result!!! Thanks everyone for the comments, which helped me a lottttt in my visa application process!!!!!


----------



## Ahmed112

Here's my timeline

Country applying from: bangladesh, sylhet
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 3rd December 2014
Date biometrics taken: 15 December 2014
Office location processing your visa: New Delhi, India
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received: 1 February 2015

That issue date of the visa was 20th January 2015 so thats a total of 23 processing days excluding Christmas and new years holidays.

I didnt receive no emails or messages from the ukvi that my application has been received or that its being processed i emailed the enquiry service on the 14 january asking for an update they said the application has not yet been assessed by an eco. I emailed them once again on the 22 January 2015 asking for a further update they replied that my application has been processed and a decision has been made.

Id like to thank nylcon, joppa and all the helpfull people in this forum for helping me get my wifes visa could not have done it without you all. 

Thanks you 
Ahmed


----------



## tchamber

Joppa said:


> In addition immigration officer will want to know you aren't going to work as visitor so having adequate funds in your own bank account will be important. Something like £400-£500 per week.


UPDATE: We're here! No problems at all with Passport Control, I just noted on my landing card that my visit was for 12 days and explained to the ECO at Heathrow would be leaving and re-entering the country on the 15th specifically to activate the new visa. Relieved to finally be here!


----------



## jessicalees

Thanks for the update! Enjoy your holiday time before settling in the UK. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Kandi

*Spouse Visa received*

Hello all,

Just want to say thanks for all the information and advise that is posted on this forum. My husband and I referred to this forum a lot when applying for my Spouse Visa. It was a bit more difficult for us because he is self employed (the accounts and financials had to be done right) and I had a previous refusal for Ancestry visa. But also because although I live in the Seychelles we had to travel to Mauritius to submit the application and bio-metrics and the application was processed in South Africa. But we were very thorough in our application and were successful!

Here is our timeline:

Country applying from: Seychelles - through Mauritius
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online): 06 December 2014
Date bio-metrics taken in Mauritius: 09 December 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 December 2014
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 4-12 Weeks
Email received on 16th January 2015 advising me that Visa application was resolved
Date visa was received: 26th January 2015 )

We are super excited and the packing up is under way.


----------



## meera7878778

Kandi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just want to say thanks for all the information and advise that is posted on this forum. My husband and I referred to this forum a lot when applying for my Spouse Visa. It was a bit more difficult for us because he is self employed (the accounts and financials had to be done right) and I had a previous refusal for Ancestry visa. But also because although I live in the Seychelles we had to travel to Mauritius to submit the application and bio-metrics and the application was processed in South Africa. But we were very thorough in our application and were successful!
> 
> Here is our timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: Seychelles - through Mauritius
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Date application submitted (online): 06 December 2014
> Date bio-metrics taken in Mauritius: 09 December 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 December 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Projected timeline given: 4-12 Weeks
> Email received on 16th January 2015 advising me that Visa application was resolved
> Date visa was received: 26th January 2015 )
> 
> We are super excited and the packing up is under way.


hi,

congratulations!!!! can you please give a brief list of documents that you had submitted in terms of self employment of your spouse...even my husband is self employed!!!

thank you in advance!


----------



## MaggieLow32

*Latest update!*

Latest update!

After receiving the "Your decision will be despatched shortly" email on 3 February 2015, I collected my VISA on 4 February 2015.

So from the date i submitted the doc to the date I physically hold the VISA in my hand, it takes 21 working days!~


----------



## rooch99

This is an email to confirm that your UK visa application has been processed and will now be returned to the Visa Application Centre.
some say if they mention Visa is processed and returned to visa centre it means a clear refusal this is still unconfirm?
i applied from karachi pakistan


----------



## nyclon

rooch99 said:


> This is an email to confirm that your UK visa application has been processed and will now be returned to the Visa Application Centre.
> some say if they mention Visa is processed and returned to visa centre it means a clear refusal this is still unconfirm?
> i applied from karachi pakistan


It means exactly what it says and nothing more. There are no secret clues to indicate the outcome.


----------



## rooch99

*confirm clue visa is refused?*

I got email so confused there is no 7digit number in my email only GWFxxxx‏ in subject is this sure i been refused for a visa?" 
Dear Customer, 



This is an email to confirm that your UK visa application has been processed and will now be returned to the Visa Application Centre. 

You will be contacted by the Visa Application Centre when your passport and documents are ready for collection. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre before they have contacted you. 

You are reminded that you should avoid making travel plans until you have collected your passport.


----------



## meera7878778

rooch99 said:


> I got email so confused there is no 7digit number in my email only GWFxxx in subject is this sure i been refused for a visa?"
> Dear Customer,
> 
> 
> 
> This is an email to confirm that your UK visa application has been processed and will now be returned to the Visa Application Centre.
> 
> You will be contacted by the Visa Application Centre when your passport and documents are ready for collection. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre before they have contacted you.
> 
> You are reminded that you should avoid making travel plans until you have collected your passport.


hi,

i have across people saying that it is not necessary to get a VISA REF no even if the visa is issued. 

Let us know what happened..

good luck!


----------



## nyclon

rooch99 said:


> I got email so confused there is no 7digit number in my email only GWFxxxx‏ in subject is this sure i been refused for a visa?"
> Dear Customer,
> 
> 
> 
> This is an email to confirm that your UK visa application has been processed and will now be returned to the Visa Application Centre.
> 
> You will be contacted by the Visa Application Centre when your passport and documents are ready for collection. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre before they have contacted you.
> 
> You are reminded that you should avoid making travel plans until you have collected your passport.


There are no hidden messages in these emails. They are generic emails. We have recently had members who have received the same email and 1 was granted their visa and the other wasn't. All you can do is wait until you collect your documents to find out.


----------



## rooch99

*hope that is true*



nyclon said:


> There are no hidden messages in these emails. They are generic emails. We have recently had members have received the same email and 1 was granted their visa and the other wasn't. All you can do is wait until you collect your documents to find out.


hope that email is generic one.
i have not good experince with uk visa,,, 
i busted uk visa via email abu dubai 
i provide all info every thing , hope they have no reason to refuse it


----------



## armywife

Country applying from: St Lucia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa /Hm Armed Forces Dependant
Date application submitted (online): 31/10/2014
Date bio-metrics taken -03/11/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20/11/2014
location processing your visa: Kingston Jamaica
Projected timeline given: 4-12 Weeks
Spouse received a call for interview on 12/01/2014
date decision email was received: NEVER but when i emailed ukvi was told that a decision was made since the 1t and that they would escalate it to find out why i havemt gotten my passport but supporting documents were sent out since the 21st . (i never got that reply)
yesterday while playing inmy tracking app i realized my passport return trackinv number was updated. THATS HOW I KNEW MY PASSPORT WAS ON ITS WAY.

Date visa was received: 05/02/2015 
valid from 15/01/2015 to 15/01/2020 

So glad this is over. flighing out on the 12th of march. Just enough time to resign and jus in time for hubby's bday.yaayyy


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## rooch99

sadly i got a refusal 3rd time 
that was worse visa experience ever with uk embassy 
they have very stupid reason to refused my visa


----------



## armywife

*yaaayy*

thanks i was really worried because we didnt get our bank statements stamped nor did we submit his p60. but like joppa said some situations are different from others.

thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

rooch99 said:


> sadly i got a refusal 3rd time that was worse visa experience ever with uk embassy they have very stupid reason to refused my visa


What were the reasons for the refusal?


----------



## rooch99

*stupid refusal*

i mention 1000USD monthly income they said why i have about 6000USD 6 times more then my income, i mention i have been working 5year in my field, if i am working more then 5 year cannot i manage 6000usd in my account, and another thing they mention is that i have not shown any proves that i am married, but i attach my debit card and wife debit card and i made insurance on my wifes name how they cannot watch all this? it is mention clearly my wife in insurance documents, they did not read my documents and make a stupid refusal, worse visa experience ever,
i think visa from pakistan is like uk lottery they will refuse you with stupid reasons,


----------



## nyclon

rooch99 said:


> i mention 1000USD monthly income they said why i have about 6000USD 6 times more then my income, i mention i have been working 5year in my field, if i am working more then 5 year cannot i manage 6000usd in my account, and another thing they mention is that i have not shown any proves that i am married, but i attach my debit card and wife debit card and i made insurance on my wifes name how they cannot watch all this? it is mention clearly my wife in insurance documents, they did not read my documents and make a stupid refusal, worse visa experience ever, i think visa from pakistan is like uk lottery they will refuse you with stupid reasons,


Type out the refusal letter exactly. 

Didn't you include your marriage certificate?


----------



## Kandi

meera7878778 said:


> hi,
> 
> congratulations!!!! can you please give a brief list of documents that you had submitted in terms of self employment of your spouse...even my husband is self employed!!!
> 
> thank you in advance!


Hi meera7878778

Thanks!

Here is a list of the financials we used:

i.	Evidence of amount of tax payable and paid for last full financial year - We submitted an original SA300 which is sent by HMRC every financial year. We also submitted the tax calculation provided by our accountant for the full financial year.
ii.	Annual Self Assessment Tax Return for last full financial year with proof of online submission - this was provided by accountant
iii.	Up to date SA302 Statement of Account from HMRC for full financial year - we requested this from HMRC and they sent a copy in the post which took three weeks to arrive. We also included a fax copy of the up to date SA300.
iv.	Proof of registration with HMRC as self employed - we telephoned to request this from HMRC they sent us a letter confirming the date of registration of the business which also took three weeks to arrive
v.	Unique Tax Reference Number (UTR) shown on letter above (iv)
vi.	Evidence of self employment through payment of Class 2 National Insurance contributions - We submitted NI statement provided annually by HMRC showing the schedule of payments for the coming year and highlighted those payments on the business bank statements made through direct debit.
vii.	Unaudited accounts for last full financial year with accountants certificate (ICAS member of recognised supervisory body) and covering letter. - Our initial accountant was not a member of a recognised supervisory body so we had to look up the directory of certified accountants and had our accounts redone by the ICAS accountant. They then provided a letter certifying the accounts based on the regulations of their regulating body.
viii.	All business bank account statements for last full financial year (also shows Class 2 NI)
ix.	All personal bank statements covering last full financial year showing drawings from business account
(we had all the original bank statements in an accompanying white envelope marked “bank statements”).

Some of the documents (the up to date SA300) we requested from HMRC didn't arrive on time so we had them fax us a copy which we used for our application. We made a note to explain to the ECO why we had submitted fax copies and not originals. We do however recommend using originals if you can.

If there's anything that you're not sure about let us know and we'll try and explain.

Good luck!


----------



## meera7878778

Kandi said:


> Hi meera7878778
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Here is a list of the financials we used:
> 
> i.	Evidence of amount of tax payable and paid for last full financial year - We submitted an original SA300 which is sent by HMRC every financial year. We also submitted the tax calculation provided by our accountant for the full financial year.
> ii.	Annual Self Assessment Tax Return for last full financial year with proof of online submission - this was provided by accountant
> iii.	Up to date SA302 Statement of Account from HMRC for full financial year - we requested this from HMRC and they sent a copy in the post which took three weeks to arrive. We also included a fax copy of the up to date SA300.
> iv.	Proof of registration with HMRC as self employed - we telephoned to request this from HMRC they sent us a letter confirming the date of registration of the business which also took three weeks to arrive
> v.	Unique Tax Reference Number (UTR) shown on letter above (iv)
> vi.	Evidence of self employment through payment of Class 2 National Insurance contributions - We submitted NI statement provided annually by HMRC showing the schedule of payments for the coming year and highlighted those payments on the business bank statements made through direct debit.
> vii.	Unaudited accounts for last full financial year with accountants certificate (ICAS member of recognised supervisory body) and covering letter. - Our initial accountant was not a member of a recognised supervisory body so we had to look up the directory of certified accountants and had our accounts redone by the ICAS accountant. They then provided a letter certifying the accounts based on the regulations of their regulating body.
> viii.	All business bank account statements for last full financial year (also shows Class 2 NI)
> ix.	All personal bank statements covering last full financial year showing drawings from business account
> (we had all the original bank statements in an accompanying white envelope marked “bank statements”).
> 
> Some of the documents (the up to date SA300) we requested from HMRC didn't arrive on time so we had them fax us a copy which we used for our application. We made a note to explain to the ECO why we had submitted fax copies and not originals. We do however recommend using originals if you can.
> 
> If there's anything that you're not sure about let us know and we'll try and explain.
> 
> Good luck!


Hey....

Thanks a ton.....this was very helpful.


----------



## Ronnie69

MY HUSBAND APPLIED TO VISIT ME IN THE UK FOR CHRISTMAS AND WE ARE NOW IN FEB 2015! GO FIGURE AND I HOPE THIS INFORMATION HELPS! WILL UPDATE AS SOON AS I KNOW!

Country applying Jamacia 
Type of visa applied for: UK
Date application submitted (online or in person): 29th Nov 2014
Date biometrics taken: 5th Dec 2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ????
Office location processing your visa: ????
Projected timeline given: Paid for priority service and still waiting! Called numerous times at £1.37 per min to be told, application escalated, re-escalated, being processed, escalated to New York and currently being processed!
Date your visa was received: Received a call today to collect passport, no email or indication that a visa is contained within it!


----------



## salix

Okay, it's finally our turn.


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 9th Feb/2015
Date biometrics taken: Appt. is on 12th Feb/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ???
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: ???
Date your visa was received: ???


----------



## twee

All the best Salix.
I hope we are going to be not far behind you. 

Our wedding is in 2 days and then I just have to wait for the official marriage certificate to arrive 10-14 days later.


----------



## autumnlover

Here we go...

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): January 24 2015
Date biometrics taken: February 2 2015
Date documentation received by UK Border Agency office: February 9 2015 (UPS delivery notification) 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: ...
Date your visa was received: ...


----------



## salix

twee said:


> All the best Salix.
> I hope we are going to be not far behind you.
> 
> Our wedding is in 2 days and then I just have to wait for the official marriage certificate to arrive 10-14 days later.


Thanks twee!

Our wedding is scheduled for 15/5/15 at 11:15 in the UK (we should have played the lottery with those numbers!  ) Now if I can quickly get the visa and get over there by the first of April, we'll be able to meet the notification requirements. :juggle:


----------



## twee

Good luck autumnlover.


----------



## forevermyfiancee

Here we go!


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 5th Feb/2015
Date biometrics taken: 6th Feb/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 9th Feb
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was received: 

I haven't received notification that the package has arrived at Sheffield other than UPS...getting a little nervous, hoping to get it soon so I can visit my fiancée in March.


----------



## VantoHerts

Hi all - been lurking on here for a few weeks whilst my fiancée and I nervously waited for our decision. It genuinely has been a really tough couple of weeks for us on two different continents, so I sympathise whole heartily with everyone waiting and wish you the best of luck.

I hope our timeline helps people:

Country applying from: Canada (Vancouver)
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 8th January 2015
Date biometrics taken: 23rd Jan 2015 (sent same day DHL)
Date docs received by UK Border Agency office: 27th Jan 15 (del DHL 26/1/15)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Nothing other than Dec figures of 10-15 days on web. 
Decision email: 9th Feb 15
Date your visa was received: 11th Feb 15 (keep on top of your courier DHL lost it at Vancouver airport for about 15 hours because they 'forgot' to scan it)

10 working days from acknowledgement to decision email!

I would also add that in our case we had enquired by email simply to make sure they hadnt lost it in the process and got the following really nice and helpful response:

_Thank you for your email which we received on 04 February 2015 and please accept my apologies for the delay in responding to you.

I can confirm that a decision was made on your application and the visa issued. Your documents were despatched on 09 February 2015 and you should have received an e-mail to confirm this along with the DHL tracking reference.

If you have not yet received your passport, please contact our Commercial Partners at the Visa Application Centre where the application was originally submitted to arrange collection. 

I apologise for the delay and any inconvenience caused_

I guess they dont have to do this nor was I expecting it but I thought it was a really kind touch on their part.

With the time difference I managed to get her booked on the evening flight to LHR, she arrives tomorrow 

All the best of luck to everyone, hope this helps.


----------



## Fiery Ice

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa (settlement) - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): January 16, 2015
Date biometrics taken: January 28, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: February 4, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
Email received saying a decision has been made: February 9th, 2015
Date your visa was received: Today, February 11th, 2015.

I am so impressed with how quickly I received my visa! I am sure it wouldn't have gone as smoothly without the helpful posts on this website, particularly the documentation checklists that other people posted. Thank you all!


----------



## Laka

Here is mine....
Country applying from: Turkey
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa Date application submitted (online): 1st Jan 2015 
Date biometrics taken: 8th Jan 2015 Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 9th Jan
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul 
Projected timeline given: 2-12 weeks Decision made email: 12th Feb.
Date your visa was received: still eagerly waiting....

So we got the "decision made" email after 25 working days. According to the website the processing times for istanbul are 26 days, so our processing time would confirm that. Just the final wait now!


----------



## floridatotheuk

So, one journey comes to an end and another one is just beginning!!!! What a ride!!! Thank you to everyone here - you are truly angels on earth!!!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (NON Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 17 Jan 2015
Date biometrics taken: 20 Jan 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29 Jan 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Received email notification form Sheffield: 6 Feb 2015 - saying an entry clearance officer is reviewing application. 10 Feb 2015 - email saying a decision has been made!
Date your visa was received: 12 Feb 2015

Visa is dated 6 Feb 2015.... so the little ******s in Sheffield issued it when they sent the first email!!! I think they enjoy watching us squirm!!!
lane: Flight booked for 26 Feb for me and my 2 kitties!!!! So excited to get HOME!!!
All the best to everyone waiting and hoping you all get good news!!!!


----------



## twee

VantoHerts said:


> Hi all - been lurking on here for a few weeks whilst my fiancée and I nervously waited for our decision. It genuinely has been a really tough couple of weeks for us on two different continents, so I sympathise whole heartily with everyone waiting and wish you the best of luck. I hope our timeline helps people: Country applying from: Canada (Vancouver) Type of visa applied for: Fiancée (priority) Date application submitted (online): 8th January 2015 Date biometrics taken: 23rd Jan 2015 (sent same day DHL) Date docs received by UK Border Agency office: 27th Jan 15 (del DHL 26/1/15) Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Projected timeline given: Nothing other than Dec figures of 10-15 days on web. Decision email: 9th Feb 15 Date your visa was received: 11th Feb 15 (keep on top of your courier DHL lost it at Vancouver airport for about 15 hours because they 'forgot' to scan it) 10 working days from acknowledgement to decision email! I would also add that in our case we had enquired by email simply to make sure they hadnt lost it in the process and got the following really nice and helpful response: Thank you for your email which we received on 04 February 2015 and please accept my apologies for the delay in responding to you. I can confirm that a decision was made on your application and the visa issued. Your documents were despatched on 09 February 2015 and you should have received an e-mail to confirm this along with the DHL tracking reference. If you have not yet received your passport, please contact our Commercial Partners at the Visa Application Centre where the application was originally submitted to arrange collection. I apologise for the delay and any inconvenience caused I guess they dont have to do this nor was I expecting it but I thought it was a really kind touch on their part. With the time difference I managed to get her booked on the evening flight to LHR, she arrives tomorrow  All the best of luck to everyone, hope this helps.


Thanks for sharing your timeline.
We were married yesterday in Vancouver and will be applying for our spousal visa as soon as our marriage certificate arrives from Victoria.

I'm so nervous. 
Was the Vanc office nice when you went for your biometrics? 
I'd Love to hear about your appointment at the Vanc office and what was actually done there.

Many thanks, twee


----------



## jessicalees

Timeline from Japan: Settlement Visa
Priority Service (US citizen) 
Applied Feb 5
Biometrics Feb 9
Decision made Feb 11
Passport back Feb 13

Visa granted!!


----------



## forevermyfiancee

Did you use priority service?


----------



## salix

I'll probably drive you all crazy with updating my situation.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 9th Feb/2015
Date biometrics taken: 12th Feb/2015
Documentation mailed UPS: 13th Feb/2015, scheduled to arrive on the 16th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ???
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: ???
Date your visa was received: ??? 

My fiancé just booked our honeymoon this morning, a canal boat trip, something I've ALWAYS wanted to do.


----------



## salix

Okay, either UPS forgot to do a departure scan or our application has been sitting in Pennsylvania for the last eleven hours.

I know it doesn't matter, it's not due to deliver until Monday when they are open again anyway, but let's move it along people!!!


----------



## salix

And things have started to move along, our application left Philly this morning at 10:27!


----------



## HatakeSage

OHH I'm so happy for you.
I wish I were submitting my soon  Unfortunately our six month countdown starts in March, possibly April if the payment doesnt go through quick.


----------



## salix

Okay, my package has touched down into the UK as of about 20 minutes ago. Am I driving you all crazy yet?


----------



## HatakeSage

All you're doing is making me wish it were March already so I can count the days too haha!!


----------



## twee

It's ok Salix, we are all very happy for you.
Soon it will be our turn, once our marriage certificate arrives.

Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## salix

Update 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 9th Feb/2015
Date biometrics taken: Appt. is on 12th Feb/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th/Feb
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: ??? 

I got the email acknowledging receipt of my application and that it was being prepared for viewing by an ECO!


----------



## forevermyfiancee

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 5th Feb/2015
Date biometrics taken: 6th Feb/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 9th Feb
Notice given application being prepared for considerations by ECO: 16th Feb
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 

Hoping to get my visa back before March :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VantoHerts

twee said:


> Thanks for sharing your timeline.
> We were married yesterday in Vancouver and will be applying for our spousal visa as soon as our marriage certificate arrives from Victoria.
> 
> I'm so nervous.
> Was the Vanc office nice when you went for your biometrics?
> I'd Love to hear about your appointment at the Vanc office and what was actually done there.
> 
> Many thanks, twee


Hi sorry for late response. 

They were ok, it's a little chaotic there so keep on top of your docs. They insisted on posting the application for us, which I was told was down to us. I politely declined and we posted the application ourselves, therefore ensuring the fastest service was purchased. We took it to DHL on Howe St. 

They took biometrics and a pic. They also wouldn't let me in with my fiancée so if you go with someone prepare to decamp to Starbucks on the corner. 

Best of luck with it all.

Ross


----------



## salix

forevermyfiancee said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 5th Feb/2015
> Date biometrics taken: 6th Feb/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 9th Feb
> Notice given application being prepared for considerations by ECO: 16th Feb
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Hoping to get my visa back before March :fingerscrossed:


I can't wait for you to get approval. Sorry to be self serving, but I am exactly seven days behind you. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## christinacanadian

Here's my timeline for this visa, after some snow-related drama getting home from the UK in time for my biometrics appt! (which I did, just by about 19 hours)
Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry Dependency Visa
Date application submitted (online): February 15, 2015
Date biometrics taken: February 18, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: hmmm
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 3-4 weeks
Date your visa was received: Tick tick tick


----------



## neigefield

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 30 January (online)
Date biometrics taken: 2 February
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 February
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Priority (<15 working days)
Date your visa was received: sent from Shefo 17 February, received 19 February (Today!!!)

Still very happy about all this


----------



## Pallykin

neigefield said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 30 January (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 2 February
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 February
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Priority (<15 working days)
> Date your visa was received: sent from Shefo 17 February, received 19 February (Today!!!)
> 
> Still very happy about all this


Neigefield, did you apply priority?


----------



## nyclon

Pallykin said:


> Neigefield, did you apply priority?


Yes. Under projected timeline priority is noted.


----------



## salix

Well, my first work week has come and gone.................no news.


----------



## neigefield

Pallykin said:


> Neigefield, did you apply priority?


I did use priority. I was against applying for it at first. I had a hard time giving in to a system which promotes those who pay extra into a private company to have their visa processed faster than others who haven't paid the troll toll. My wife, ever the realist, set me straight and reminded me that the peace of mind is worth the extra fee. I agreed, and so we went with the priority! Morally objectionable, but UK immigration is a broken system to begin with, and it's certainly worth the peace of mind.


----------



## famalove

Country applying from: Turkey
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 12 February (online)
Date biometrics taken: 12 February
Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office: 13 February
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul 
Projected timeline given: the Teleperformance VAC advisers said to my fiance you should hear something back within 15 working days)
Date your visa was received: waiting (I'll let you know asap)

Is it realistic within 15 working days that we might get the visa, the processing time in Turkey is 30 to 60 working days 
Or what would you think they meant by You should hear something back within 15 working days? Please advice 

We didn't receive any email concerning our application, should I be worried or contact them?


----------



## salix

It's hard to say for sure. The information on my email for the USA reads within 15 workings days for non-settlement visas and within 12 weeks for settlement visas.

Of course the timeline for us has been much quicker lately, so I'm really hoping I hear something next week, Monday will be 6 working days since they received my documents. I don't even know yet if the envelope has been opened. I never received an email that it had been passed along to an ECO, but you don't always get emails.

Good luck to you.


----------



## edm92

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 7th Feb 2015
Date biometrics taken: 10th Feb 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th Feb
Notice given application being prepared for considerations by ECO: ...
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: ...

Haven't heard anything at all about our visa being received except the UPS tracking confirmation... a bit nervous that everybody else on here seems to have gone for priority and wondering if we should have as well? We were looking at last year's visa timelines around this time of year and most were waiting for almost two months!! Is anybody else experiencing this worry?


----------



## salix

We went for priority because we have a provisional wedding set for May 15th. If I'm not in the country by the beginning of April, we won't have time to meet the new regulations for giving notice.

We really need to have confirmation pretty quickly as we have family wanting to come from NZ.


----------



## paul1985

Hey guys, just wanted to firstly thank the moderators on here for all their help. my fiance received her visa and she will arrive this week  We're exceptionally grateful for all the hep this forum provided us with! 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (non-priority)
Date biometrics taken: 21st Jan 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3rd Feb 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: 14th February 2015

Thanks again for everyones help! We're getting married in June but we will be preparing the spouse visa before then so we're ready so send it off as soon as we're married!


----------



## lucianbride

Country applying from: St Lucia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Husband
Date application submitted (online): 29 January 2015
Date biometrics taken: 05 February 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Not been advised...waiting
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield (& Kingston Jamaica???)
Date your visa was received: ....waiting...

So coming up to three weeks now since my husband did his biometrics appointment. Passport and form taken by VFS at the appointment, and supporting docs sent to sheffield as advised. DHL confirmed docs received in sheffield. No emails advising docs received by either sheffield or kingston.

Should I be worried? How do I check?

Any advice welcomed!!!!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

I understand applications from that region can take four months. At least that is what my friend was told two weeks ago.,


----------



## lucianbride

Whatshouldwedo said:


> I understand applications from that region can take four months. At least that is what my friend was told two weeks ago.,


It's not so much the timing of the application, I would like to know that all of the documents have been received properly by the relevant persons. It appears in all the posts above that notice was provided of receipt of the documents. The last thing I want is to be told at some point in the future that documents went missing and now there is another [insert number of months] wait for processing!


----------



## autumnlover

I had notice from UPS that my package was delivered on Feb 9 and I haven't gotten a confirmation email from Sheffield, either. I wouldn't worry too much about it as some people get notifications from Sheffield and some don't.


----------



## xbel

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 9th Feb 2015
Date biometrics taken: 16th Feb 2015
Email received Decision has been made: 18th Feb 2015 
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippine
Date your visa was received: Courier tracking number shown posted out date is 23rd Feb 2015, received at my doorstep - 24th Feb 2015 

*with 19th, 20th Feb are Public Holiday in Malaysia, and 21st and 22nd are weekends (VFS office not open)

SUPER... FAST... now I put my travel date too late... 

visa only started by 28th March... oh my hubby... :noidea:


----------



## Kayls an

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 13 Feb 2015
Date biometrics taken: 18th Feb 2015 
Notice given application being prepared for considerations by ECO: 24th Feb 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date your visa was received: ....???

Sooooon I hope! Six months pregnant and desperate to be together once and for all!! Lots of prayers going on ))


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

lucianbride said:


> It's not so much the timing of the application, I would like to know that all of the documents have been received properly by the relevant persons. It appears in all the posts above that notice was provided of receipt of the documents. The last thing I want is to be told at some point in the future that documents went missing and now there is another [insert number of months] wait for processing!


I spoke to my friend today and she said she has not had an email either confirming receipt of documents. She is not worried as she tracked the postage and knows it arrived safely. Hope you hear soon!


----------



## lucianbride

Email received from Sheffield today - feel a lot less anxious now....fingers crossed x


----------



## salix

What was the email?


----------



## lucianbride

salix said:


> What was the email?


Email was confirmation that docs received and is being prepared for processing by an officer.

One step closer...... :fingerscrossed: 

We also received a second email stating we needed to include a pre-pay envelope for return of supporting documents. This was not previously asked for but it's done now.


----------



## lulumex

*From Mexico*

So I've been holding back from posting or even registering in the forum, but my head is really going to explode and since almost no one is applying from Mexico, I thought I'd post my timeline so far and maybe find someone in a similar situation...

Type of Visa: Spouse - Priority
Country applying from: Mexico
Office processing visa: Bogota, Colombia 
Online app submitted: Feb 2
Date biometrics taken and documentation submitted: Feb 12
confirmation of priority service payment received: Feb 13
Email regarding documentation being reviewed by ECO: -----
Email regarding decission made: -------
Visa received:-----

It's been 9 working days and it's really frustrating that I paid a massive amount of money for the priority service and I seem to be getting the standard service. Not even an email stating that my documentation is safe in Bogota.
I'm trying to keep calm and wait until friday, I really hope I can get something by then. They told me in Mexico City that a decision should be made between 2 to 3 weeks, I'm just wondering what is the threshold I should consider before calling somebody, in case my documents were misplaced and not in the priority pile or something.

=/


----------



## HeatherB001

Country applying from:South Africa Cape Town
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry Visa for myself and dependents for my husband and 2 children
Date application submitted (online or in person): An agency submitted it for us online 10 February 2015
Date biometrics taken and interview/proof documents submitted: Friday 13 February 2015 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 February 2015
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 12 week
Date your visa was received: 24 February 2015 (from biometrics test and interview to approval and collection was exactly 7 working days)


----------



## paulm7

Hi lulumex,

My wife (Mexican) will be applying for her spouse visa in April. I hope you get some feedback from Mexico City/Bogota because I too have not seen many examples of people applying from Mexico. How quickly were you able to organise the biometrics appointment in Mexico City? I am hoping my wife can get an appointment straight away. I am also going down the priority route and I was hoping the visa would be sorted quickly as there doesn't seem to be many people applying from that part of the world. The best of luck and I hope to see your completed timeline soon


----------



## salix

Every morning when I open my computer and go into my email, I have my eyes closed with a silent little "Please oh please be there", trying to will an email from Sheffield. Then I check multiple times until 10am (6pm in the UK).

So far I got the "your documents are being prepared to submit to an ECO", that was the day my priority document package arrived. Today is the eighth working day since then, not counting the first day.

It was quite a clear cut application in my mind and I'm starting to stress. My next stop on the internet after finding my empty inbox is package tracking with UPS. I keep hoping the package will be marked ready for pickup and I just didn't get the email from Sheffield yet.

The waiting is dreadful. Probably equaling frustrating that my fiancé is more laid back and has more patience than anyone on earth. It leaves me to do all the anxious waiting.


----------



## lulumex

paulm7 said:


> Hi lulumex,
> 
> My wife (Mexican) will be applying for her spouse visa in April. I hope you get some feedback from Mexico City/Bogota because I too have not seen many examples of people applying from Mexico. How quickly were you able to organise the biometrics appointment in Mexico City? I am hoping my wife can get an appointment straight away. I am also going down the priority route and I was hoping the visa would be sorted quickly as there doesn't seem to be many people applying from that part of the world. The best of luck and I hope to see your completed timeline soon


Hi paulm7!

Once I submitted the online application, which was done the 2nd of February, a Monday I believe, there were appointments available for that same week on the Thursday, I booked it for the following week just to give me some extra time to make sure I had everything and that. I guess it really depends on availability from the embassy, but when I was there the place seemed quite empty, and I did hear the guy say it was a calm season for them in terms of number of applications and appointments, so you should be lucky enough to book your appointment not long after you submit the application. 

I hope I can update my timeline soon !


----------



## autumnlover

I thought the hours at the Sheffield office were 9-4.


----------



## yumxmiie

For those who have received their visas, what is your starting date .. in terms of what did you put on your application and how close to that did you actually get your visa?

Let's say you submit in March, and put your intended date of travel as April 26. Even if they process it earlier, will they only give it to you starting that day or can it be as soon as the visa is approved?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

Usually, if your planned travel date is within 3 months od application, that's the date they put as 'valid from.' Occasionally, for reasons unknown, they just put the decision-making date as visa inception. As visa is correctly issued, they won't change the dates even if you ask.


----------



## salix

autumnlover said:


> I thought the hours at the Sheffield office were 9-4.


I have received emails from them after those hours. Maybe that's just the public hours.


----------



## Pallykin

salix said:


> Every morning when I open my computer and go into my email, I have my eyes closed with a silent little "Please oh please be there", trying to will an email from Sheffield. Then I check multiple times until 10am (6pm in the UK).


Kudos to you for not getting up at 2 am to start checking. Somebody in California was doing that a while back.


----------



## franklucas

*settlement*

Type of Visa: Spouse with child dependent - Priority
Country applying from: Jamaica
Office processing visa: Kingston, Jamaica 
Online app submitted: Feb 10
Date biometrics taken and documentation submitted: Feb 24
confirmation of priority service payment received: Feb 19
Email regarding documentation being reviewed by ECO: -----
Email regarding decission made: -------
Visa received:-----

Just awaiting further updates, fingers crossed its soon


----------



## autumnlover

salix said:


> I have received emails from them after those hours. Maybe that's just the public hours.


Awesome! I can keep hope alive for a couple more hours each day.


----------



## salix

Pallykin said:


> Kudos to you for not getting up at 2 am to start checking. Somebody in California was doing that a while back.


Believe me, I have checked emails in the middle of the night MANY times, but I try to rein in that behavior.


----------



## salix

Newest update 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 9th Feb/2015
Date biometrics taken: Appt. is on 12th Feb/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th/Feb
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

I got an email from Sheffield saying they see I have overpaid my Priority fee by $42 and they will refund that amount. To me it means they have seen my priority receipt on the top of my stack of papers, so they must have looked at my stack of papers. It also means that yes, they did recognize my application was priority. I'm happy with baby steps at this point.

Date your visa was received: ???


----------



## salix

Oh wait, maybe not 

I see the email is from VFS, the people that collect the fee, not from Sheffield.


----------



## salix

My documents have now been in Sheffield for two weeks, I can't say I've seen any activity from them during this time. Have there been any visas issued to anyone?


----------



## thepegasus

*Concerned About Refund*

Sorry new to the site, still figuring out how this works.


----------



## thepegasus

Hi I totally understand how frustrating it is. I'm just a few days behind you (they received my documents Feb 20) and I also paid for priority.

Yesterday I also got the partial refund email. Then this morning I got another email saying my request for refund was approved. I haven't requested a refund. And I logged into VFS Global site to find was no longer listed as having priority service. Really concerned this is going to delay the entire process. 



salix said:


> Newest update
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 9th Feb/2015
> Date biometrics taken: Appt. is on 12th Feb/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th/Feb
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> 
> I got an email from Sheffield saying they see I have overpaid my Priority fee by $42 and they will refund that amount. To me it means they have seen my priority receipt on the top of my stack of papers, so they must have looked at my stack of papers. It also means that yes, they did recognize my application was priority. I'm happy with baby steps at this point.
> 
> Date your visa was received: ???


----------



## salix

thepegasus said:


> And I logged into VFS Global site to find was no longer listed as having priority service. Really concerned this is going to delay the entire process.


How do you know you're not listed as having priority service? VFS is separate from the gov.uk website, so I don't understand where you saw that.

The first email said the $42 refund would not affect the application.

I also got the second email this evening. I of course didn't apply for a refund either and I just assumed the email was a form letter.

I wish to heck I'd get a "your application has been assigned to an ECO" email. Visas were going through in 4 days, they've now had my application for 10 work days and nothing.

:confused2:


----------



## thepegasus

We're not supposed to link to websites but if you go to VFS Global FAQs there should be instructions on how to print a receipt. Follow those instructions. Mine no longer listed priority - just the return label I bought through them. I emailed them this morning and they said I was only getting $42 back so I am hoping it is just a glitch in the system. 

Yes it does seem to have slowed. There is a way to check the US processing times on the government website. For January 88% were processed within 15 days from the US. Am wondering how the people who didn't pay for priority are doing right now. 

At least its the weekend so it means no waking up at weird times to refresh email, right?


----------



## salix

And 73% in ten days, those are priority and non-priority figures. They've had mine for 10 days, get with it people!

I used to see people on here all the time saying they got their visa from Sheffield in days and nothing now in a couple of weeks.

Of course I do have things to distract me, I've been having abdominal pain for the last 7 months, but I was in the UK for six of those and I ignored it. Since I got home I've been having medical tests and they've figured it out. I have a 12mm stone in my kidney (that is HUGE). I have a kidney procedure scheduled for Mar. 10th. I had been hoping to travel on the 13th, but I guess that's out the window now. My absolute drop dead date to get there is Apr 7th to still give us time to be able to give notice and proceed with our booked wedding.


----------



## thepegasus

Sorry to hear you're not doing well. I hope your procedure goes well. 

As far as the previous posts go - that's true they were quite speedy the last year or two - but remember they used to have HUGE backlogs. And some of the really fast ones weren't even from the US. I remember reading in the Guardian a couple years ago people were waiting 6 months with priority. I'm trying not to let the wait eat away at me (of course, it does a little). 



salix said:


> And 73% in ten days, those are priority and non-priority figures. They've had mine for 10 days, get with it people!
> 
> I used to see people on here all the time saying they got their visa from Sheffield in days and nothing now in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Of course I do have things to distract me, I've been having abdominal pain for the last 7 months, but I was in the UK for six of those and I ignored it. Since I got home I've been having medical tests and they've figured it out. I have a 12mm stone in my kidney (that is HUGE). I have a kidney procedure scheduled for Mar. 10th. I had been hoping to travel on the 13th, but I guess that's out the window now. My absolute drop dead date to get there is Apr 7th to still give us time to be able to give notice and proceed with our booked wedding.


----------



## salix

Thanks, hopefully all our visas will go through quickly and positively!


----------



## nzChris

Country applying from: UK London
Type of visa applied for: FLR(O) Unmarried Partner (Category 8F)(non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Feb 3rd
Date biometrics taken: Feb 10th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 5th 
Office location processing your visa: Durham
Projected timeline given: None given
Decision has been made email: waiting
Date your visa was received: waiting 

There doesn't appear to be many posts from people applying from inside the UK, does anyone have experience and can advise what timeline they experienced? 

We are supposed to be leaving the country in late June (four months) and will need our passports back for then. Is it possible to upgrade the Visa application to a priority order?


----------



## nyclon

nzChris said:


> Country applying from: UK London
> Type of visa applied for: FLR(O) Unmarried Partner (Category 8F)(non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Feb 3rd
> Date biometrics taken: Feb 10th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 5th
> Office location processing your visa: Durham
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email: waiting
> Date your visa was received: waiting
> 
> There doesn't appear to be many posts from people applying from inside the UK, does anyone have experience and can advise what timeline they experienced?
> 
> We are supposed to be leaving the country in late June (four months) and will need our passports back for then. Is it possible to upgrade the Visa application to a priority order?



Applying for FLR usually takes a couple of months. There is no priority service for applications made via post. For an extra £400 you could have opted for an in person appointment and your application likely would have been decided on the day with the BRP which contains your visa details and is what you need to re-enter the country when travelling posted to you in a week to 10 days.


----------



## suziechew

nzChris said:


> Country applying from: UK London
> Type of visa applied for: FLR(O) Unmarried Partner (Category 8F)(non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Feb 3rd
> Date biometrics taken: Feb 10th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 5th
> Office location processing your visa: Durham
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email: waiting
> Date your visa was received: waiting
> 
> There doesn't appear to be many posts from people applying from inside the UK, does anyone have experience and can advise what timeline they experienced?
> 
> We are supposed to be leaving the country in late June (four months) and will need our passports back for then. Is it possible to upgrade the Visa application to a priority order?


We posted our application from inside the uk. 
It took us 8 weeks to get the visa's back , and that was over the christmas period . We rang up at just before the 8 weeks to enquire on how we were doing ,only to be informed it could take upto 6 months and not the 8 weeks quoted on the site when we applied ,and that our application hadnt even been looked at , yet 3 days later they arrived !!! surprised and pleased wasnt the word .
I hope this helps you with some idea of timeline . 
good luck and i wish you a speedy ,sucessful reply x


----------



## lea72791

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee, Settlement (Non-priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 26th January 2015
Biometrics taken: 3rd February 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS): 15th February 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 25th February 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 12 weeks 
Decision email received: waiting
Date your visa was received: waiting

My documents were held up at UPS due to snow. Just waiting and hoping.


----------



## salix

Good luck lea


----------



## jaclyn

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, settlement (non-priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online February 20th, 2015
Biometrics taken: February 24th, 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): February 27th, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Within 12 weeks
Decision email received: ?
Date your visa was received: ?

Missing my husband immensely, but the waiting will be worth it in the end! Wishing luck and patience to all of you waiting to be reunited with your loved ones!


----------



## lulumex

Are refunds for the priority service possible? 12 working days today and nothing, not even the email that the case has been assigned to an ECO. They told me between 2 to 3 weeks so im feeling these next three days are do or die.
Also, the fact that my visa is being processed in Colombia is not giving me any hopes up on the quality and speeding up of the service, so I do begin to wonder if it was at all worth it to pay the priority service. 
:/


----------



## lea72791

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee, Settlement (Non-priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 26th January 2015
Biometrics taken: 3rd February 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS): 15th February 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 25th February 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 12 weeks
Decision email received: 2nd March 2015 YAY!!!!
Date your visa was received: waiting

Got the decision email today!! YAY!!!


----------



## nyclon

lulumex said:


> Are refunds for the priority service possible? 12 working days today and nothing, not even the email that the case has been assigned to an ECO. They told me between 2 to 3 weeks so im feeling these next three days are do or die.
> Also, the fact that my visa is being processed in Colombia is not giving me any hopes up on the quality and speeding up of the service, so I do begin to wonder if it was at all worth it to pay the priority service.
> :/


No. There are no guarantees that priority applications will be processed in a certain amount of time. 2-3 weeks was a guideline. All priority guarantees you is that your application will be processed ahead of non-priority applications.


----------



## salix

Update 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 9th Feb/2015
Date biometrics taken: Appt. is on 12th Feb/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th/Feb
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

*I got my decision has been made email first thing this morning!!!! Then I received a second email with my tracking number with UPS (it matches the number I sent).*

Date your visa was received: ???


----------



## lulumex

Congratulations Salix! Great way to start the week! Hope you get ur documents back soon


----------



## lea72791

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee, Settlement (Non-priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 26th January 2015
Biometrics taken: 3rd February 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS): 15th February 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 25th February 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 12 weeks
Decision email received: 2nd March 2015 YAY!!!!
Date your visa was received: waiting

UPS shows my docs as being delivered back to me by end of day on Wednesday. Hoping it's good news, it seems as if it was awfully quick to be non-priority.


----------



## VDK

Hello. Does any one here have first hand experience or know roughly how long spouses visa for UK from Argentina are taking? Thanks?


----------



## lea72791

Okay, now I'm worrying myself sick, I'm afraid it's been refused because it was such a quick turnaround on non priority visa app. Does anyone know if this is a bad thing?

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee, Settlement (Non-priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 26th January 2015
Biometrics taken: 3rd February 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS): 15th February 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 25th February 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 12 weeks
Decision email received: 2nd March 2015 
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## nyclon

lea72791 said:


> Okay, now I'm worrying myself sick, I'm afraid it's been refused because it was such a quick turnaround on non priority visa app. Does anyone know if this is a bad thing?
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee, Settlement (Non-priority)
> Application submitted (online or in person): Online 26th January 2015
> Biometrics taken: 3rd February 2015
> Application Mailed (via UPS): 15th February 2015
> Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 25th February 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 12 weeks
> Decision email received: 2nd March 2015
> Date your visa was received: waiting


All you can do is wait. Each application is unique. You can't read anything in to how quickly or slowly applications are processed.


----------



## lea72791

nyclon said:


> All you can do is wait. Each application is unique. You can't read anything in to how quickly or slowly applications are processed.


Thanks so much, Nyclon.  I was thrilled it was so quick but then I started thinking about it too much.


----------



## Joppa

Rejection isn't straightforward and takes longer than approval. First, they must be sure you have failed to meet one or more requirements, decision to refuse must be referred to a superior officer for confirmation and ECO has to write a refusal letter setting out exact grounds for refusal, linked to specific immigration rules.

Sometimes, a very quick turnaround can mean you made an incomplete application and your application is being returned (with fees being forfeited). This can happen, for example, if you applied for the wrong visa, or completed a wrong online form.


----------



## lea72791

Thanks so much, Joppa. I felt that my application was well organized and contained all the supporting documents necessary and was very straight forward. I am sure I completed the correct forms. I visited him in the U.K. from Aug 3rd, 2014 until Jan. 5th 2015 and I had no trouble being admitted without obtaining a visa beforehand and we were engaged at that time. After reading some of the posts on here, I was surprised it was so easy to be admitted for such a long stay.


----------



## nzChris

*Visa*



suziechew said:


> We posted our application from inside the uk.
> It took us 8 weeks to get the visa's back , and that was over the christmas period . We rang up at just before the 8 weeks to enquire on how we were doing ,only to be informed it could take upto 6 months and not the 8 weeks quoted on the site when we applied ,and that our application hadnt even been looked at , yet 3 days later they arrived !!! surprised and pleased wasnt the word .
> I hope this helps you with some idea of timeline .
> good luck and i wish you a speedy ,sucessful reply x


Thank you! this is exactly what we needed to read at this time x


----------



## salix

lea, I was just over there from Aug-Feb, the full six months to the day. They questioned me a bit, I was 4 months since I had last been there. We told them right out that I was waiting for a divorce to finalize, spend the holidays and gather documents to apply for a fiancé visa as soon as I got back to the US. It took about 30 minutes (felt like hours), but they let me in.

It depends on the Officer you get at immigration, your evidence and how they read you.

I'm sure your visa app. was spotless and you and I will both get our shiny stickers tomorrow.


----------



## kath772001

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa
Date application submitted (online): January 12, 2015
Date biometrics taken: February 6, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision email received: March 2, 2015 
Date your visa was received: March 3, 2015

It's very quick for the Philippines, normal process takes almost 2 months, leaving for England in less than 2 weeks!!! weeeeeeehhhhhh


----------



## Amanda Chalue

*Timeline*

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa
Date application submitted (online): February 17, 2015
Date biometrics taken: February 20, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Posted to UK: 27 February, 2015
UPS email confirming arrived at office: 2/03/15
Email telling us that it is being prepared for ECO: 3/03/15
Decision email received: ???
Date your visa was received: ???
This is so nerve racking ......worse than Medical Finals


----------



## Amanda Chalue

salix said:


> lea, I was just over there from Aug-Feb, the full six months to the day. They questioned me a bit, I was 4 months since I had last been there. We told them right out that I was waiting for a divorce to finalize, spend the holidays and gather documents to apply for a fiancé visa as soon as I got back to the US. It took about 30 minutes (felt like hours), but they let me in.
> 
> It depends on the Officer you get at immigration, your evidence and how they read you.
> 
> I'm sure your visa app. was spotless and you and I will both get our shiny stickers tomorrow.


My husband did exactly the same thing lol. We have managed to be together the vast majority of the time playing Nomad in each other's country's. Even having to home school the kids so we could be together as a family.
The final visit in June before we applied for the Marriage visa he was questioned for a couple of hours on entering Manchester because I was obviously pregnant and we had different passports. They made us sweat and eventually said very last time! Get your marriage visa!when he came in for 8 weeks.


----------



## lulumex

*Update*



lulumex said:


> So I've been holding back from posting or even registering in the forum, but my head is really going to explode and since almost no one is applying from Mexico, I thought I'd post my timeline so far and maybe find someone in a similar situation...
> 
> Type of Visa: Spouse - Priority
> Country applying from: Mexico
> Office processing visa: Bogota, Colombia
> Online app submitted: Feb 2
> Date biometrics taken and documentation submitted: Feb 12
> confirmation of priority service payment received: Feb 13
> Email regarding documentation being reviewed by ECO: -----
> Email regarding decission made: -------
> Visa received:-----
> 
> It's been 9 working days and it's really frustrating that I paid a massive amount of money for the priority service and I seem to be getting the standard service. Not even an email stating that my documentation is safe in Bogota.
> I'm trying to keep calm and wait until friday, I really hope I can get something by then. They told me in Mexico City that a decision should be made between 2 to 3 weeks, I'm just wondering what is the threshold I should consider before calling somebody, in case my documents were misplaced and not in the priority pile or something.
> 
> =/


So I emailed the UKVI asking for the status of my application, twice so far, the first time which was on the 26th of february, they said that my application hadn't been assigned to an ECO.

I emailed them again this morning, (3rd of March) and they replied that my application had been processed! This is the email I got...

hank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

STATUS:::::::::: We understand that you would like to know about the
current status of your visa application. I have tracked the status and
found that the application has been processed it should be with you in the
next few days. Please note that your passport and documentation could still
take some time to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making
centre and whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa
application centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or
delivery. If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will
be dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
patience while you wait to receive your documents. For any further details,
or should you need to contact us again please refer to our website at
ukvi-international.faq-help.com select appropriate country,
nationality, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete as
instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 2 days.

I would understand that a decision has been made at this point? I just hope it has a positive result and I wasn't rejected for filling out a wrong application form or something stupid. I think our application was quite straightforward and the documents thoroughly organised. 

So I'll just wait for those "official" emails from them and see what happens, a bit calmer that they've seen it, nervous that I haven't had any confirmation officially from them and that they might be figuring how to tell me "rejected".

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## redcolonial

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiancee) (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 12 Feb 2015
Date biometrics taken: 17 Feb 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Thursday 5 March 2015 (projected)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:


----------



## salix

My package is due back with UPS tomorrow morning, I can NOT sleep! It's been sitting in Louisville, KY. I swear I update the tracking screen every ten minutes.

I've been researching flight prices for the last hour, I finally have it shaved by nearly $300. Please oh please let my shiny ticket be there!


----------



## lea72791

salix said:


> My package is due back with UPS tomorrow morning, I can NOT sleep! It's been sitting in Louisville, KY. I swear I update the tracking screen every ten minutes.
> 
> I've been researching flight prices for the last hour, I finally have it shaved by nearly $300. Please oh please let my shiny ticket be there!



LOL, I think I woke up every hour checking the tracking. It finallly left Louisville around 4:26am eastern time. I'm sure yours did as well. Here's hoping for the both of us!


----------



## salix

lea72791 said:


> LOL, I think I woke up every hour checking the tracking. It finallly left Louisville around 4:26am eastern time. I'm sure yours did as well. Here's hoping for the both of us!


lane:

Mine diverged from yours at that point when it headed for California. It arrived at Mather (old AFB) at 5:49, then moved to the Sacramento sort facility at 7:20, and as of 8:04, it's *Out For Delivery*!!! :flypig:


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

Salix, I actually checked back for your updates! I hope everything works out and I'm sure you have your visa! I'm hoping we will be able to send out our application this Friday or Saturday! Good luck!


----------



## lea72791

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee, Settlement (Non-priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 26th January 2015
Biometrics taken: 3rd February 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS): 15th February 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 25th February 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 12 weeks
Decision email received: 2nd March 2015 
Date your visa was received: 4th March 2015

YAY!!! The valid date runs from 25th March, heading out as soon as I can!!!! Thanks to everyone on the forums, you made it a lot easier to go through the process, and special thanks to Salix for going through the wait with me! Yours will be there any time!!!


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

Congrats Lea!!!


----------



## Amanda Chalue

Congrats Lea 
Now my long long wait........I've got to leave my husband in the US on Monday and fly back to the UK.


----------



## salix

Congrats Lea........................................it made it all worthwhile setting up that radar device to track the plane together. I like to think our two application packages were nestled side by side for good luck.


----------



## salix

I'm hoping my passport arrives soon with the shiny visa inside :fingerscrossed: , I just booked a reservation for my dog. I don't want him travelling without me


----------



## salix

Final Update  

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 9th Feb/2015
Date biometrics taken: 12th Feb/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th Feb/2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Received decision has been made email 2nd Mar/2015
Date your visa was received: 4th Mar/2015

The visa is marked valid as of Feb 25th, so my decision was made in 8 work days, counting the day it hit their loading dock. I'm off to book my flight before the prices rise any more or the plane fills up.

*I've got a golden ticket......................sung to the tune from Willie Wonka!*


----------



## Pallykin

salix said:


> Final Update
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 9th Feb/2015
> Date biometrics taken: 12th Feb/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th Feb/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Received decision has been made email 2nd Mar/2015
> Date your visa was received: 4th Mar/2015
> 
> The visa is marked valid as of Feb 25th, so my decision was made in 8 work days, counting the day it hit their loading dock. I'm off to book my flight before the prices rise any more or the plane fills up.
> 
> *I've got a golden ticket......................sung to the tune from Willie Wonka!*


CONGRATULATIONS!!! :cheer2:

What did you put for your proposed travel date?


----------



## lea72791

salix said:


> Final Update
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 9th Feb/2015
> Date biometrics taken: 12th Feb/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th Feb/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Received decision has been made email 2nd Mar/2015
> Date your visa was received: 4th Mar/2015
> 
> The visa is marked valid as of Feb 25th, so my decision was made in 8 work days, counting the day it hit their loading dock. I'm off to book my flight before the prices rise any more or the plane fills up.
> 
> *I've got a golden ticket......................sung to the tune from Willie Wonka!*


HAHA! I was singing I've got a shiny visa to same tune. LOL WOO HOO!!! We are both headed for the U.K.!! YAY!!!!


----------



## salix

Pallykin said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! :cheer2:
> 
> What did you put for your proposed travel date?


Thanks, I had listed Mar 11th. But now I have to have lithotripsy on my kidney stone on the 10th, so I'm flying on the 27th.


----------



## Pallykin

salix said:


> Thanks, I had listed Mar 11th. But now I have to have lithotripsy on my kidney stone on the 10th, so I'm flying on the 27th.


Good luck with passing those stones. And with getting ready to depart!


----------



## salix

lea72791 said:


> HAHA! I was singing I've got a shiny visa to same tune. LOL WOO HOO!!! We are both headed for the U.K.!! YAY!!!!


Thanks Lea, I'll see you there.

Since our visas rode to the US together, I think you should take the seat next to me on the plane!


----------



## salix

Pallykin said:


> Good luck with passing those stones. And with getting ready to depart!


I started packing yesterday, I have suitcases all over. Well actually I hauled over the first couple of suitcases full when I went last August on a visit. I flew home with two empty suitcases stuffed inside a third empty suitcase. First time I didn't gulp when I threw my bag onto the scale at check-in.


----------



## lea72791

salix said:


> Thanks Lea, I'll see you there.
> 
> Since our visas rode to the US together, I think you should take the seat next to me on the plane!


I wish we could! I'm flying out on the 24th to arrive the 25th. Three weeks from today I'll be there! YAY!!


----------



## salix

lea72791 said:


> I wish we could! I'm flying out on the 24th to arrive the 25th. Three weeks from today I'll be there! YAY!!


You're just going to beat me, I'm flying on the 27th to arrive on the 28th.


----------



## salix

If you can believe it, the entire United reservation website is crashed at the moment and phone agents are swamped. So I guess the dog is going, me, not so much.


----------



## thepegasus

Congrats Salix!!! That's awesome news. I got mine today as well  

Update:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted online: Feb 11
Date biometrics taken: Feb 17
Date of email from Sheffield: Feb 20
Decision has been made email: March 2
Visa received: March 4

I am so thankful to everyone on this forum that has given good advice. Now to pack and book my flight!!! lane: good luck to everyone still waiting!




salix said:


> Final Update
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 9th Feb/2015
> Date biometrics taken: 12th Feb/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th Feb/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Received decision has been made email 2nd Mar/2015
> Date your visa was received: 4th Mar/2015
> 
> The visa is marked valid as of Feb 25th, so my decision was made in 8 work days, counting the day it hit their loading dock. I'm off to book my flight before the prices rise any more or the plane fills up.
> 
> *I've got a golden ticket......................sung to the tune from Willie Wonka!*


----------



## meera7878778

Hi All,

Got my visa today....!!!! total 42 working days. I would like to thank everyone on this forum who helped by giving information regarding the documents to be produced that helped the application to be successful....without this forum i wouldn't have been able to determine what documents to produce...Thank you once again the moderator and everyone who gave information.....and best of luck to all awaiting applicants!


----------



## Midwest

*FLRM Approved*

I received the letter that my FLR(M) application has been approved today! I applied from within the UK via post.I'm just waiting for my BRP now, but so happy to know we're almost through with the process. Thanks for all the help provided by this forum!

Timeline
26 January Application Mailed
28 January UKBA confirmed receipt of application
4 February Biometric letter received but had my birth date listed incorrectly
10 February New biometric letter received and I enrolled at the post office
6 March Approval letter and passport received in post!!!
TBC BRP received


----------



## JohnInGermany

Country applying from: Germany
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): 23-02
Date biometrics taken: 25-02
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26-02
Office location processing your visa: Düsseldorf
Projected timeline given: 2 weeks
Date your visa was received: 06-03

Now onto the Residency Card in a month... uggg. But this was smooth all the way. But one word of advice when applying online for a family permit. The website only supports outdated browser versions. Be sure to check that before you start your application. Not sure why Firefox has to be 20 or so versions behind. Frightening!


----------



## Pallykin

JohnInGermany said:


> Not sure why Firefox has to be 20 or so versions behind.


It's because Firefox releases new versions every 1-2 months, and it's planned far in advance. We started 2015 with Firefox 34, and the current version is Firefox 36. These versions are not necessarily big changes, just constant improvements and tweaks. That said, Firefox 36 has something called Firefox Hello, which lets you have video chats with others, even if they are not on Firefox. So something new.

Check out this graph about browser usage. IE is going way down, Chrome is going way up, and Firefox is sagging.

Firefox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Midwest

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non priority )
Date application submitted by post: Jan 26
Date biometrics taken: Feb 10
Decision and passports returned: March 6


----------



## celeliza

My husband received an email on Wednesday that a decision has been made on his visa and I kept tracking the courier package since Thursday. Got a notification that the courier was being processed (yesterday, Friday in NZ) for next working day delivery. Now we have to wait until Monday!!!!!!!!! Arrrrrrgggghhhhh have to keep ourselves really occupied for the whole weekend!!!


----------



## Amanda Chalue

ermmm correct me if I'm wrong but surely Friday would mean next working day would be Monday and Isn't the flight just from New Zealand to London 24 hours? How could it humanly be possible to receive it next working day?


----------



## nyclon

Amanda Chalue said:


> ermmm correct me if I'm wrong but surely Friday would mean next working day would be Monday and Isn't the flight just from New Zealand to London 24 hours? How could it humanly be possible to receive it next working day?


Because NZ applications are not processed in the UK.


----------



## kath772001

Applications from NZ are processed in Manila, Philippines


----------



## lulumex

*From Mexico - Success!*

Update!!!

Sorry I didn't update this anytime sooner, but here it is! Finally! My complete timeline!

Type of Visa: Spouse - Priority
Country applying from: Mexico
Office processing visa: Bogota, Colombia 
Online app submitted: Feb 2
Date biometrics taken and documentation submitted: Feb 12
confirmation of priority service payment received: Feb 13
Email regarding documentation being reviewed by ECO: Didn't get one
Email regarding decision made: 4th of March
Visa received: 5th of March

In a previous post I commented that I had been sending queries to the UKVI team on their page, and by the 3rd of March they said it had already been processed, and the email I got regarding that a decision had been made was sent from the Mexico City office, not Bogota, and it included the FedEx tracking number and that.

So under the priority service it took exactly 15 working days to get it. It was a high price to pay, but given that apparently the Bogota office doesn't let you know anything about the process of your application (like I've seen people applying from the US or Canada), I think the wait would be completely unbearable for longer than 15 days. Nonetheless, this was our case, and it can vary.

Thanks a lot to Joppa and Nyclon (or "King Joppa" and "King Nyclon", as my husband and I call you) for all the help and advice you give to those on this forum, all of our doubts were cleared just by reading your replies to others in our situation.

Flying the 19th to the UK!! Cannot wait!!lane:

Good luck to everyone going through the application process!


----------



## Joppa

Thanks. BTW nyclon is a lady so should be Queen Nyclon! I am male.


----------



## Ket99

My fiancée (US) and I (UK) have been lurking this forum for a little while while waiting for our application, and I felt that it's time we signed up and weighed in.


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée, Settlement (Non-priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 21st January 2015
Biometrics taken: 30th January 2015
Documentation shipped off: 31st January 2015
Documentation received according to FedEx: 4th February 2015
Documentation received by Sheffield (e-mail): 13th February 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision email received: ___
Date your visa was received: ___



I thought that our application was relatively simple. There are no special circumstances such as convictions, overstay, or refusals. I more than meet the financial requirement with a regular full-time salary, my employer confirmed my employment complete with signed and stamped copies of all my pay slips, bank statements were all original or signed and stamped from the bank, our accommodation is pretty standard (owned house, with inspection report, etc). We also included photos of us together, correspondence, letters of support, marriage evidence, all the usual stuff. Really felt that our application was pretty clear cut and couldn't imagine why anybody would need to spend more than a day looking at it.

The process wasn't particularly clear on how to get priority service, so we ended up without. There was nowhere on the visa4uk site that let you choose to pay for priority, and we only found out about the fact there's a completely separate website to purchase it from (VFS) afterwards (why...?). Since we did the biometrics and shipped the documents off ASAP we missed our chance.

We also hadn't heard, nor was it stated on their site anywhere (apparently it used to, but it's gone now?) that they wouldn't accept a FedEx waybill for return postage. So when we finally got the email stating that our application was being processed, we suddenly got another one 7 minutes later stating that our international courier account number was not submitted with our documents. At least it meant they'd opened the box and looked through it. Anyhow, the email mentioned that (among other things) FedEx was no longer accepted, and told us to purchase courier services from the VFS website, and e-mail them the waybill. We did this immediately despite the cost, and e-mailed the PDF copy of both the Waybill and the Invoice to the e-mail address they provided, with our VAF number in the subject heading and the words "Courier Account Number", as the e-mail requested. We also included all our other application details (GWF number, name, DoB, etc.) in the body of the email.

The e-mail address immediately replied back with a large generic response that basically said they don't ever reply to e-mails. Figured this was normal, and that they'd still get it, especially with the subject written exactly as they wanted it. This was all on February 13th, three weeks ago now.

We haven't heard anything from them since. I have no idea if they actually received the waybill or if we even did it correctly. I've tried pinging an e-mail query to the UKVI via their online form a few times trying to ask them for confirmation that they've at least received our waybill, but each time I've just gotten a canned response e-mail saying that our application hasn't been processed yet (that's not what I asked...)

I'm reasonably patient, I know this is meant to take time, but we're getting worried now, especially after some other Fiancé applications here on the site (both priority and non-priority) have been submitted afterwards and processed in only a few days or a week or so (congrats by the way!). This leads me to believe it's not taking long because they're backlogged or anything, and something must be wrong.

Would they have just put our application aside and refused to do it without the waybill? Surely they'd continue to process it and only get delayed if they didn't have the waybill by the time they were done? How can I tell they even got it when they refuse to tell me anything? What could be taking them so long when other non-priority apps are making it through so fast? Do they not process them in order? Can it sometimes take longer for seemingly no reason whatsoever? Is it likely we've been refused? Sigh.

Our original proposed travel date (March 1st) has come and gone, which didn't feel too far fetched for an application submitted in January. It's not the end of the world, but the constant waiting and silence is what's excruciating. I'm sure many of you have been through this, so I apologise for my small rant, but getting it out there will hopefully make us both feel better.

Thanks all.


----------



## Joppa

It's possible for an application to be 'lost', or buried under other applications and doesn't see the light of day etc. All you can do is to make an enquiry, but they tend not to give any real update until you have exceeded the timeframe given - 12 weeks from when they receive your application. Hope you hear from them soon.


----------



## lea72791

I know the wait is so very hard, even when it's short. I think you'll hear from them very soon, that's just a feeling but I'm usually always right.  The very best of luck to you, I know you're on pins and needles, I was too.


----------



## meera7878778

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone have any idea how long are we given after getting the visa to travel? i would be required to stay here for another month before i could leave. just want to confirm if there are any timelines given by UK high commission that you should leave before a stipulated time once the visa is granted?

any input is highly appreciated


----------



## Joppa

It's 3 months. Delaying longer you risk not having enough time left on your visa to meet the residence requirement of 30 months in order to apply for renewal of leave, having to pay extra for extension and then pay again for renewal.


----------



## fififaye

I applied for the EEA Family Visa and was rejected on my first application but accepted on the second try. Here's the timeline for my first and second application...

1st EEA Family Permit
Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): Tue, Jan 6th, 2015
Date biometrics taken: Wed, Jan 7th 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Thu, Jan 8th, 2015
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 5 Working Days
Date your visa was received: Received an email informing visa rejection on Jan 29th, 2015

2nd EEA Family Permit
Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): Thur, Feb 12th 2015
Date biometrics taken: Fri, Feb 13th 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Tue, Feb 17th 2015
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: Received an email stating visa was issued on Fri, Feb 20th, 2015


----------



## Joppa

Why were you rejected first time?


----------



## fififaye

Joppa said:


> Why were you rejected first time?


I applied as an unmarried partner of an EEA on the first application but then we got married in NY then reapplied and got it straight away.

But to be honest I'm not sure that being an 'unmarried partner' was the reason for the rejection. The reasons given were...

_a)	You entered the UK on a short-term working visa which expired 11/2013 and that you frequently visited the UK since, moreover, I note that you are self-employed as a model, which you state you intend to continue once in the UK._

I work in NYC as a model and thought I was going to keep doing so I answered accordingly but thinking back, I should've clarified that point in the cover letter.

_b)	I acknowledge you have provided a joint tenancy agreement. However, I noted the term of the contract was from Feb 2014 until 01/2015 and the contract is unsigned._

This was completely our fault. I was in a rush to submit the application and didn't wait for our landlord to send us the signed copy

_c)	You stated you lived with your sponsor since 2008, but our sponsor’s letter states your relationship began after the summer of 2013, shortly after you met._

Unfortunately I think my reviewer misunderstood the questions/answers. This serie of questions were referrign to "_Have you OR the EEA National been married before OR in a long term marriage like relationship_" so I was answering the questions according to my previous relationship

_d)	You also stated you finished living together from 06/2013._

This also was referring to a question about my previous relationship.

I still am not 100% sure whether applying as unmarried partner played a big role in the first rejection. We originally thought we would get the EEA Family Permit, get married in UK and then figure out how to switch immigration status later. In actuality, it was much easier to get married in NYC and then apply for the Permit. At the end of the day, my husband and I just want to be with each other and we're both very happy that it worked out! This forum has been a huge help to get an understanding of a very complicated and ever changing UK/EU immigration system! A big thank you to all the moderators who's been helping all of us!!


----------



## Joppa

That's true. Unmarried partner of an EEA citizen doesn't have automatic right under EEA law so UK can set extra barriers, such as 2-year cohabitation. Once you are married, and provided it isn't a marriage of convenience, you have guaranteed right under EU regulations so it will be much more difficult for UK to reject your application.


----------



## Kayls an

We (husband in Toronto, myself in UK) have submitted a spousal priority visa and have been waiting 11 working days now since we had an email that it was being prepared for an ECO. That doesn't sound like long but it is absolute torture! 

I know they state they don't give updates etc but it seems some people have emailed and gotten a response. Does anyone know which email address to contact on to hopefully get some kind of reply/update?

Thanks!


----------



## Eisakka

I'm very excited to post an update about the status of my settlement visa application:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted online: Feb 18
Date biometrics taken: Feb 23
Date of confirmation email from Sheffield: Feb 26
Decision has been made email: March 10
Visa received: --


I actually sent an email to Sheffield today asking if there were any updates about the status of my application (since I paid priority, and from my online research, the average timeline from the confirmation email to the "decision has been made" email for priority is 9 calendar days). I was completely floored when I received the decision email a few hours later today!

My UPS tracking information is showing my package as being "picked up," and I hope to receive my passport -- with a visa inside! -- hopefully on Thursday but no later than Friday.


----------



## Eisakka

I used this website to contact them: https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/



Kayls an said:


> We (husband in Toronto, myself in UK) have submitted a spousal priority visa and have been waiting 11 working days now since we had an email that it was being prepared for an ECO. That doesn't sound like long but it is absolute torture!
> 
> I know they state they don't give updates etc but it seems some people have emailed and gotten a response. Does anyone know which email address to contact on to hopefully get some kind of reply/update?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Razmataz

Hey everyone! I am still waiting for a final decision but figured I'd post our timeline so far, as it can be nice to know who else is in line alongside us! :]

Here it is: 

Country applying from: U.S.A.
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement, Non-Priority. 

Date application submitted online: February 11th.
Date biometrics taken: February 17th.
Sent everything off: February 20th.
UPS confirmed delivery: February 23rd.
Date of confirmation email from Sheffield: March 4th.
Decision has been made email: N/A
Visa received: N/A

It seems things are taking a bit longer to process this month than last month unfortunately. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Ket99

Ket99 said:


> My fiancée (US) and I (UK) have been lurking this forum for a little while while waiting for our application, and I felt that it's time we signed up and weighed in.
> 
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancée, Settlement (Non-priority)
> Application submitted (online or in person): Online 21st January 2015
> Biometrics taken: 30th January 2015
> Documentation shipped off: 31st January 2015
> Documentation received according to FedEx: 4th February 2015
> Documentation received by Sheffield (e-mail): 13th February 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision email received: ___
> Date your visa was received: ___
> 
> 
> [Story about possible delay over missing waybill snipped.]


Thanks all for the words of encouragement the other day. I pinged another e-mail to the UKVI enquiry form hoping to get an update, and I got a different e-mail back this time:



> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> Firstly, please allow me to apologise for an unnecessary inconvenience it
> may have caused you. Please provide us the following information so that we
> can expedite the case:
> 
> Full name of applicant:
> Application number (GWFxxxxxxxxx):
> Date of birth of applicant:
> Place of application ( City and Country ):
> Date of appointment:
> Type of Visa applied:
> Nationality:
> Passport Number:
> 
> 
> For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
> refer to our website at [SNIPPED DUE TO FORUM RESTRICTION], select
> appropriate country, click next and then select “E-Mail form and complete
> as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.


I'm pretty sure the I filled in the enquiry form with the GWF, DOB, etc anyway already, but now they're asking for these so they can chase it up. The problem is that this e-mail was sent by "[email protected]", which means it's probably not a monitored e-mail address. How exactly do I provide them with what they've asked? I can try using the e-mail form again but I don't know if the same person is going to get it, as each query I've sent them so far has been replied to by a different person. Their form has a rather short character limit and I can't put these details in and still explain what's wrong. It might not even go to the same person. Maybe their system automatically links emails using the GWF numbers?

I'm going to try anyway I guess.

Anybody ever get anything like this?


----------



## mr francis

it looks like we're in a similar situation Razmataz! good to know i'm not alone - this waiting is the worst.

here's my timeline

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement, non-priority
Date application submitted online: Jan 21
Date biometrics taken: Feb 3
Sent everything off: Feb 6
UPS confirmed delivery: Feb 9
Date of confirmation email from Sheffield: Mar 3
Decision has been made email: N/A
Visa received: N/A


----------



## salix

Ket99 said:


> Thanks all for the words of encouragement the other day. I pinged another e-mail to the UKVI enquiry form hoping to get an update, and I got a different e-mail back this time:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the I filled in the enquiry form with the GWF, DOB, etc anyway already, but now they're asking for these so they can chase it up. The problem is that this e-mail was sent by "[email protected]", which means it's probably not a monitored e-mail address. How exactly do I provide them with what they've asked? I can try using the e-mail form again but I don't know if the same person is going to get it, as each query I've sent them so far has been replied to by a different person. Their form has a rather short character limit and I can't put these details in and still explain what's wrong. It might not even go to the same person. Maybe their system automatically links emails using the GWF numbers?
> 
> I'm going to try anyway I guess.
> 
> 
> Anybody ever get anything like this?


Twice I used the contact email during my visa wait. Both times I got emails (within hours) from the donotreply address. But in both cases, further down in the email there was a note about where to reply. I just cut/pasted the provided information into a new contact with them. They were able to match up my questions with the provided contact reference.

Good luck.


----------



## salix

mr francis said:


> Date of confirmation email from Sheffield: Mar 3
> Decision has been made email: N/A
> Visa received: N/A


I received my confirmation of receipt on Feb 16th and my decision has been made email on Mar 2nd. However the visa had actually been issued on Feb 25th.

So you should be VERY close!

Good luck.


----------



## Ket99

salix said:


> Twice I used the contact email during my visa wait. Both times I got emails (within hours) from the donotreply address. But in both cases, further down in the email there was a note about where to reply. I just cut/pasted the provided information into a new contact with them. They were able to match up my questions with the provided contact reference.
> 
> Good luck.


Right on the money, they seem to be able to link up their e-mails. Thanks!

Got this response:



> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With the information you have provided, we have now escalated this case to
> the relevant department who will investigate your case and will be back in
> contact as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.


Hopefully they can find out where our application has gone!


----------



## Kayls an

My husband contacted via email yesterday to ask for a status update, the good news is the replied promptly this morning however only to say our application is waiting to be processed by an ECO. It's now 12 working days since we got the original email saying the application had been received and was waiting for an ECO on Feb 24th. So it's clearly no further forward!! 

It's a spousal settlement visa from Torronto and we paid priority so I'm confused as can see other people who's timelines are later than ours seem to have received their decision email already!

I'm super happy for those people btw, I just wonder if anyone knows whether priority is not just general priority and is based on which country the application has come from? Otherwise I don't understand why our application has not yet even been looked at!!

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## nyclon

Every application is unique. You can't draw conclusions based on other people's timelines. Maybe there are lot of Canadian priority applications ahead of you.


----------



## Kayls an

Oh so it is based on country applied from, like a que of Canadian priority would be separate to USA priority for example? I just wasn't sure! 

I know processing times are dependent on the actual application so can all be different, it was more just even to be looked at in the first place! 

Thanks x


----------



## lizlovenz

I applied for the UK Ancestry after having lived in the UK on the Tier 5 Youth Mobility for nearly two years.

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: UK ancestry
Date application submitted online: 21 January 2015
Date Biometrics taken: Friday 13 February 2015
Sent documents: Friday 13 February 2015 (courier delivered to Auckland office Monday 16 February 2015)
Date of confirmation email from Manilla: N/A
Decision made email: Wednesday 25 February 2015
Visa received: Monday 2 March 2015

So just over two weeks turnaround which is pretty good!


----------



## Pallykin

Kayls an said:


> Oh so it is based on country applied from, like a que of Canadian priority would be separate to USA priority for example? I just wasn't sure!
> 
> I know processing times are dependent on the actual application so can all be different, it was more just even to be looked at in the first place!
> 
> Thanks x


There are three separate queues at Sheffield for settlement visas from Canada, the U.S., and Nigeria. They also process Caribbean settlement visas at Sheffield, I believe. That would be a separate queue (or queues?).


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

So literally sent my documents off! A nervous wreck!

Applying from the USA
Spouse settlement VISA
Met online: Nov, 2011
Started relationship: Feb, 2012
Met in person: April 20, 2012
Engaged: October 4, 2013
Married: October 12, 2014
Online Application: February 23, 2015
Biometrics completed: February 27, 2015
Priority processing paid: March 11, 2015
Package sent to Sheffield: March 11, 2015


----------



## mr francis

You were right! I got my decision has been made email this morning! 24 business days from when they received my documents.

Now I obsessively click refresh on the UPS website!


----------



## Alex-miller

Country applying from: Spain/Madrid 
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé visa (Non-Priority) 
Date application submitted online: February 18th 
Date biometrics taken: February 23rd 
Date of confirmation email from Sheffield: February 24th 
Decision has been made email: March 10th 
Visa received: March 12th 

Thanks a lot to Joppa and Nyclon for all the help and advice you give to us on this forum. It was 10 business long days to get my visa) Even non-priority can be assessed in a short time.


----------



## salix

mr francis said:


> You were right! I got my decision has been made email this morning! 24 business days from when they received my documents.
> 
> Now I obsessively click refresh on the UPS website!


Mine showed up on the UPS tracking a few hours later and was in my hand two days later.

Congratulations!


----------



## redcolonial

]Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiancee) (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 12 Feb 2015
Date biometrics taken: 17 Feb 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Thursday 5 March 2015 (projected)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Decision email received: 12 Mar 2015--hope it is a yes decision, Red and I are stressed even more now...what if they said no...oh my the wait it going to kill. come on UPS website update
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Razmataz

*Yay!*

Congratulations Mr.Francis !!


----------



## asdfghj

*Fiancee timeline*

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiancee) (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24 Feb 2015
Date biometrics taken: 27 Feb 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 6 March 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none
Decision email received: 12 Mar 2015
Now the fingernail biting...


----------



## mpinter

Country applying from:*Mexico*
Type of visa applied for:*EEA Family permit*
Date application submitted (online or in person):*Online*
Date biometrics taken:*16/Feb/2015*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:*16/Feb/2015*
Office location processing your visa:*Bogota/Colombia*
Projected timeline given:*60days*
Date your visa was received: 10/March/2015


----------



## VDK

Hello that's was quick well done. Can you tell me if that was priority or not? Thanks


----------



## mpinter

VDK said:


> Hello that's was quick well done. Can you tell me if that was priority or not? Thanks


Bit of correction as I forgot to put the o line submission date. We submitted online on the 28/01/2015 and I could choose a date to submit documents and we choose 16th Feb. It wasn't priority option.


----------



## VDK

Ok thanks for such a speedy response! My husband applied in January got his biometrics done 28/02, we are awaiting news from bogota.He has applied from Argentina and they told him 10-20 weeks!!


----------



## mpinter

VDK said:


> Ok thanks for such a speedy response! My husband applied in January got his biometrics done 28/02, we are awaiting news from bogota.He has applied from Argentina and they told him 10-20 weeks!!


I think you should get reply earlier!
Good luck! 
Let me know how did it go! ;-)


----------



## JBaxter211

Me fiancee (in US) submitted her online application today with her biometrics booked for 24th March. We went for NON priority so i am hoping it is all approved and passport back in her possession within 2 months of the online application submission!


----------



## Amanda Chalue

*Decision*



redcolonial said:


> ]Please list the following:
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiancee) (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 12 Feb 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 17 Feb 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Thursday 5 March 2015 (projected)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
> Decision email received: 12 Mar 2015--hope it is a yes decision, Red and I are stressed even more now...what if they said no...oh my the wait it going to kill. come on UPS website update
> Date your visa was received:


That's 3 of us on here applying from the States with a decision on 12th
This wait until Monday evening is torture.


----------



## autumnlover

Update!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): January 24 2015
Date biometrics taken: February 2 2015
Date documentation received by UK Border Agency office: February 9 2015 (UPS delivery notification) 
Date documentation received by UK Border Agency office: official email March 3 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: March 13 2015
Date your visa was received: ...........


----------



## nzChris

Great news! I just arrived home ready for the weekend and I find the Visa approval letter sitting in my mail.

Country applying from: UK London
Type of visa applied for: FLR(O) Unmarried Partner (Category 8F)(non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Feb 3rd
Date biometrics taken: Feb 10th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 5th
Office location processing your visa: Durham
Projected timeline given: None given
Decision has been made email: none
Date your visa was received: Mar 13th

Less than 5 weeks turnaround in the UK! 
We were worried for no reason it seems and we can now make our holiday in June = ) 
Good luck to everyone else and thanks again to Joppa who has been hands down the best source of information around for the past six months of our journey.


----------



## youthmentor

*Youthmentor ~*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa ~ Spouse (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): February 13, 2015
Date biometrics taken: February 20 2015
Date documentation received by UK Border Agency office: February 23, 2015 (FEDEX delivery notification) 
Date documentation received by UK Border Agency office: official email February 25th, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: n/a
Date your visa was received: .. n/a


----------



## youthmentor

Autumn Lover~ I was just curious...self-employed or employed by a business?


----------



## autumnlover

According to my UPS updates, the documents were picked up from Sheffield this afternoon, and now are being returned to them.

Exception Reason: SERVICE DISRUPTION OCCURRED
Exception Resolution: THE PACKAGE WILL BE RETURNED TO THE SENDER.

I have no idea what's going on. I hated the thought of having to wait all weekend, and now I find out I'll be waiting who knows how much longer.


----------



## autumnlover

youthmentor said:


> Autumn Lover~ I was just curious...self-employed or employed by a business?


I'm unemployed. My sponsor (husband) is a professor, and we filed under category A.


----------



## youthmentor

*FYI* ~ stats were just posted for the processing times for February 2015...not much change from January...so hoping for the best!

*Settlement Visas* processing time
Settlement
Most applications are processed within 30 days.
Number of days to process application	2 days	3 days	5 days	10 days	15 days	30 days	60 days
% of applications decided	2%	25%	41%	77%	87%	96%	100%
Note: actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.
The above data is for all decisions made in February 2015
(sorry, not allowed to post link yet)


----------



## youthmentor

Also, just thought I would let everyone know that I just tried the link that someone posted a few pages ago where you can write and give your GWF# and DOB and within 1 working day you will receive an update. It is not LIVE, but about 2-3 days behind however, I got a response back with 3 hours with an update on our app so if you want a little peace of mind, this might help alleviate a little stress...NOT A LOT..LOL but a little.
They won't give you a decision if one has been made but will tell you where it is at present. 
Have a great evening....


----------



## salix

youthmentor said:


> Date documentation received by UK Border Agency office: February 23, 2015 (FEDEX delivery notification)


Hi,

I just wanted to make sure you are aware of the problem with FedEx if that is who you used to send your documents.

Sheffield will no longer use FedEx to RETURN your documents. So if you used them, you need to be prepared. They will email and ask for a new shipping waybill. You need to use UPS or DHL, so be prepared by having an account setup and be ready to provide them the new shipping information.

It will be much easier to do it now during your wait and not in stress mode while wanting to have your documents returned ASAP.

Good luck.


----------



## salix

Two weeks from this moment, I'll be dropping my dog off at the cargo office and four hours from now I'll be sitting on the plane waiting for it to pull away from the gate!!!

Can you guys stand anymore updates from me???


----------



## youthmentor

Thank you Salix! I received an email two days after they received it to tell me about the shipping so we took care of it immediately. 
I appreciate the heads up. :smile:


----------



## mr francis

autumlover, our timelines are almost identical!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement, non-priority
Date application submitted online: Jan 21
Date biometrics taken: Feb 3
Sent everything off: Feb 6
UPS confirmed delivery: Feb 9
Date of confirmation email from Sheffield: Mar 3
Decision has been made email: Mar 12
Visa received: N/A

but now the UPS website says my documents are being "Held In Warehouse" in Philadelphia since yesterday morning. give me my documents!!


----------



## autumnlover

mr. francis, I hope your documents get moving soon! My husband was going to call UPS (UK) and see what he could do, but I told him I'd rather wait until Sheffield gets back in touch with me to see what's going on. Too many people involved could only make things worse!


----------



## shan2218

Got my Spouse Visa! Woohoo! 7.5 weeks total with request for one additional document. 

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement, non-priority
Date application received via post: Jan 20
Date biometrics taken: Jan 31
Asked for one additional document: Sent doc March 4
Decision has been made email: Never got one
Visa received: March 14 (had to pick it up from a missed delivery today)


----------



## JBaxter211

shan2218 said:


> Got my Spouse Visa! Woohoo! 7.5 weeks total with request for one additional document.
> 
> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement, non-priority
> Date application received via post: Jan 20
> Date biometrics taken: Jan 31
> Asked for one additional document: Sent doc March 4
> Decision has been made email: Never got one
> Visa received: March 14 (had to pick it up from a missed delivery today)



What document did they request from you? How does it work if they request a document?


----------



## nyclon

JBaxter211 said:


> What document did they request from you? How does it work if they request a document?


If they request a document from you they will tell you how to forward it. Usually they ask for you to scan it and forward by email.


----------



## shan2218

JBaxter211 said:


> What document did they request from you? How does it work if they request a document?


They requested the details of my husband's job (which we sent with fiance visa but not with this one for some reason. We had sent pay stubs with application). A letter from his work stating type of work, wage, length of employment, etc. They sent me a return address label and it was specified for a specific 'team' so I applied that to my envelope and sent it back.


----------



## Cony

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa (non-priority)
Date application submitted online: 24 January 2015
Date Biometrics taken: 9 February 2015
Sent documents: 9 February 2015
Processing centre: Manila
Date of confirmation email from Manilla: N/A
Estimated processing time needed: at least 12 weeks (Singapore average is around 1 month for 95% of the visas)
Decision made email: 13 March 2015 (friday)
Visa received: Monday 17 March 2015 (Tuesday)

Kudos to the help I have gotten from here! 

I actually emailed for an update on my status and it was still not assessed as at 11 Mar but I received the decision made email two days later.

Good luck to those who are still waiting!


----------



## pinkxdior

Hi all - 

Just wanted to post as I am super excited and nervous right now as my documents are on the truck for delivery and I am still shocked and amazed and thankful at how quick the turnaround was. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée Visa (priority and courier service) 
Date application submitted online: 1st March 2015
Date Biometrics taken: 6 March 2015
Sent documents: 6 March 2015
Processing centre: Sheffield 
Date of confirmation email from Sheffield: 10 Mar 
Estimated processing time needed: 15 days
Decision made email: 16 March 2015
Visa received: on truck for delivery 17 March 2015!!!! Praying for the visa to be in there <3!!!!


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

Just updating my timeline, I'm a nervous wreck! The turn around was too quick!

Applying from the USA
Spouse settlement VISA
Met online: Nov, 2011
Started relationship: Feb, 2012
Met in person: April 20, 2012
Engaged: October 4, 2013
Married: October 12, 2014
Online Application: February 23, 2015
Biometrics completed: February 27, 2015
Priority processing paid: March 11, 2015
Package sent to Sheffield: March 11, 2015 
Package received in Sheffield: March 16, 2015
Decision made email: March 17, 2015!!!


----------



## karachikid

so we submitted the application in January and were expecting to hear by 9th April (12 weeks) . we received an email from Islamabad that the application was processed and being sent back to Gerrys on 16th March !! omg so many butterflies, then an email the next day from Gerrys to say they have received the paperwork and 5mins later Gerrys guy calls to say come and collect it. Hubby went this morning 18/03/15 and picked up the passport which had the accepted visa stamped !!! whoooohoooo so happy finally all the stress from the past year paid off. now plans to come over by end of June inshallah. 
hope you guys also have success. 





Timeline:
Married 17/02/14
Application Submitted Online 09/01/15
Appointment at Application Centre to submit documents 14/01/15
Processed 16/03/15
Received Visa 18/03/15


----------



## lizard0924

Well, here we go...the waiting has begun...

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (priority and courier service) 
Date application submitted online: 11 March 2015
Date Biometrics taken: 16 March 2015
Sent documents: 16 March 2015
Processing centre: Sheffield, UK 
UPS Delivery confirmation: 18 March 2015
Date of confirmation email from Sheffield: 18 March 2015 (holy moly that was quick...just received it while typing up this post...they literally sent the email within hours of receiving my packet!) 
Estimated processing time needed: 12 weeks
Decision made email: n/a

I have an extra layer of consideration/decision-making from immigration in Guernsey, so not sure how much more time that will add to the process. Guernsey indicated they receive all the key documents via email from UKVI, so I'm hoping things proceed quickly. Keeping my fingers crossed now!

My husband is coming to the States for a two-week visit around half-April which should at least make the wait more bearable. A much needed break for both of us after all the stress of working through this visa application process.


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

A one day turn around!!!!! I have my VISA!!!

Met online: Nov, 2011
Started relationship: Feb, 2012
Met in person: April 20, 2012
Engaged: October 4, 2013
Married: October 12, 2014
Online Application: February 23, 2015
Biometrics completed: February 27, 2015
Priority processing paid: March 11, 2015
Package sent to Sheffield: March 11, 2015
Application being processed: March 16, 2015
Decision made email: March 17, 2015
VISA APPROVED: March 18, 2015!!!!!!!!


----------



## redcolonial

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiancee) (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 12 Feb 2015
Date biometrics taken: 17 Feb 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Thursday 5 March 2015 (projected)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Decision email received: 12 Mar 2015--hope it is a yes decision, Red and I are stressed even more now...what if they said no...oh my the wait it going to kill. come on UPS website update
Date your visa was received:16 March 2015

19 March 2015: As Im sat in my recliner, in my home in Hardwick I wanted to say thank you to all of you that helped me with my visa...whether directly or indirectly. I wish you all the best on here. Made it home 3 days prior to Operation Mayhem (Super Saturday in rugby, me Red and loads of mates), all me mates seem pretty excited to see me Saturday and that is only possible thanks to the info I gathered here.


----------



## youthmentor

*Anyone still waiting for Settlement Visa?*

Is anyone besides me here still waiting for their settlement spousal visa?


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

When did you do your application? Also, did you use priority?





youthmentor said:


> Is anyone besides me here still waiting for their settlement spousal visa?


----------



## Lovtrish

youthmentor said:


> Is anyone besides me here still waiting for their settlement spousal visa?


I am waiting too since 04 March when they sent the email that it's being prepared for ECO. I did not do Priority and I keep beating myself. I wish there was a number to call to pay the fee and upgrade. When I paid the application fee I did not see the option to upgrade. Being this is my first go at it I did not know I had to sign into another website to pay priority so I am here suffering with you. It is so stressful waiting. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## youthmentor

LovelyNJLily86 said:


> When did you do your application? Also, did you use priority?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youthmentor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone besides me here still waiting for their settlement spousal visa?
Click to expand...

They sent an email that it was being processed the 27th of Feb. I have not received another email since. 
I did write the email dress on their website and they have informed me since last Friday that it was being prepared for the ECO. 

I then wrote them again on Tuesday and they said it was waiting for ECO to look at.
I am hoping we are looking at an any day thing now. 
Non-priority. 
I am very happy for you but was shocked at your turnaround.

Where does your husband work?


----------



## youthmentor

Lovtrish said:


> youthmentor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone besides me here still waiting for their settlement spousal visa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting too since 04 March when they sent the email that it's being prepared for ECO. I did not do Priority and I keep beating myself. I wish there was a number to call to pay the fee and upgrade. When I paid the application fee I did not see the option to upgrade. Being this is my first go at it I did not know I had to sign into another website to pay priority so I am here suffering with you. It is so stressful waiting.
Click to expand...

Yeah we didn't pay priority either. It makes me feel a little better knowing where you are but I know how it feels and I am sorry you are still waiting. 
i wrote the website email service last Friday and they said mine was being prepared for ECO then wrote them again Tuesday and they said it was waiting for him to see. 
I am absolutely sick of being without my husband. I miss him so much. 
We did everything by the book so there should be no problem but the wait is awful so I know exactly how you feel, extremely stressful. 
Where are you located?
I pray we both get ours at the same time!! We can congratulate each other!!!


----------



## Lovtrish

Youthmentor, 
I am located in Boston, MA. I am in the same predicament missing my husband. I am besides myself because we just got married, I spent four days with him then he had to go back. We talk and text everyday. It kills me when I see that people that applied after us already got their visas leaves me to believe they are only processing priority visas at the moment. I might have to wait the 30 days and I don't have the strength for a 30 day wait. 

*All I can say to everyone that has not already applied is to pay the priority fee because the waiting is a nightmare and not worth the stress.


----------



## salix

I think Lea that got her decision in one day the same time as me was non-priority, but I might be wrong. I think it's just luck of the draw how many applications they have in the queue on any given day. Good luck to you.


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

Salix that's true. The point is, it sucks, but if it's not priority they don't have to give an answer as soon as they get your application. It hasn't been past 12 weeks. You can always purchase priority processing if you want to put your application forward ahead of the line.


----------



## famalove

Lovtrish said:


> It kills me when I see that people that applied after us already got their visas leaves me to believe they are only processing priority visas at the moment. I might have to wait the 30 days and I don't have the strength for a 30 day wait.


Lovtrish I am on the same boat as you, today is our 26th working day since we applied for our Fiance Visa (settlement) from Turkey. I'm happy for everyone who got their visas, I had a telephone interview but didn't hear anything yet, Lovtrish it could be us next be positive nothing we can do about it we just need to wait and be patient 



Lovtrish said:


> *All I can say to everyone that has not already applied is to pay the priority fee because the waiting is a nightmare and not worth the stress.


Lovtrish absolutely right and 100% agree with you, I would have gone for the Priority but they don't have that service in Turkey which annoys me more


----------



## uTired2

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit (1 Adult, 2 Children)
Date application submitted online: 1 March
Date Biometrics taken: 4 March
Sent documents: 5 March
Processing center: Manila, Philippines
Decision made email: 17 March
Documents Picked Up By Courier in New Zealand: 19 March

Decision: Visas Approved


----------



## youthmentor

salix said:


> I think Lea that got her decision in one day the same time as me was non-priority, but I might be wrong. I think it's just luck of the draw how many applications they have in the queue on any given day. Good luck to you.


No, she definitely paid priority. It is on her original post with all of the details. 
You may be right about the "luck of the draw with the apps in queue" but supposedly mine has already been there in queue. Thank you))
I do not however think there is a real pattern. Some wait 30-40 days others 10, 5 , 15 just who knows. 
All I do know is that it is frustrating just waiting and waiting but will be worth it in the end. 
I also think it has to do with the occupation of the spouse in UK. It is quicker for those in government or military jobs. 
Anyway, glad to know others are waiting with ME and congrats again to all who have been successful!!!


----------



## nyclon

LovelyNJLily86 said:


> Salix that's true. The point is, it sucks, but if it's not priority they don't have to give an answer as soon as they get your application. It hasn't been past 12 weeks. You can always purchase priority processing if you want to put your application forward ahead of the line.


All priority does is put your application ahead of non-priority applications. There is never a guarantee that it will be done in a certain amount of time nor does it mean that your application is looked at as soon as they get it. A few weeks ago, priority applications from the US were taking about 3 weeks. Processing times whether priority or not are always subject to vary.


----------



## Veganthymes

Hi there Fellow Visa application sufferers!!

Does anyone here have any recent experience of applying for a UK settlement (fiance) visa from Sydney, Australia?

My fiance had her visa document appointment with VFS yesterday in Sydney and we paid priority - obviously we have Easter coming up and they have no less than FOUR public holidays in Manila - I'm out to Sydney in 3 weeks but I've no idea if we will hear back before then......

Ta, 

OT.


----------



## Razmataz

I wasn't going to post an update until I knew what the final decision is, but seeing as people are asking about the timeline for non-priority applications here goes  

*UPDATE*

Country applying from: U.S.A.
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement, NON-PRIORITY. 

Date application submitted online: February 11th.
Date biometrics taken: February 17th.
Sent everything off: February 20th.
UPS confirmed delivery: February 23rd.
*Date of confirmation email from Sheffield: March 4th.
Decision has been made email: March 19th.* 
Documents expected to arrive: March 23rd.


----------



## salix

Razmataz said:


> Documents expected to arrive: March 23rd.


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

Did I say something wrong?




nyclon said:


> All priority does is put your application ahead of non-priority applications. There is never a guarantee that it will be done in a certain amount of time nor does it mean that your application is looked at as soon as they get it. A few weeks ago, priority applications from the US were taking about 3 weeks. Processing times whether priority or not are always subject to vary.


----------



## lea72791

Mine was NON-priority fiance visa and it was three business days from the email that they had my documents to the decision email. I did pay for the courier service through VFS.

This was my non-priority visa timeline:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee, Settlement (Non-priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 26th January 2015
Biometrics taken: 3rd February 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS): 15th February 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 25th February 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 12 weeks
Decision email received: 2nd March 2015
Date your visa was received: 4th March 2015

My documents took so long to get there because we had a major snow storm that closed UPS in our area.


----------



## Lovtrish

I hope you get a favourable response by getting the visa.


----------



## youthmentor

Lovtrish said:


> I hope you get a favourable response by getting the visa.


Lovtrish- I am believing that this week has to be our week:exclamation::+1::gb:


----------



## ckmk

My documents are almost in Sheffield but im looking at these timelines getting my hopes up. 
Question though - when you receive the 'a decision has been made' email, do they tell you if its a yes or no, or is it just a heads up that your documents are being returned and I'll have to wait until I open up my passport to find out?!


----------



## salix

It's just a heads up, you have to wait for your passport to arrive. But it's worth it when you open it (standing in the driveway) and find that shiny sticker inside. Then of course read it in great detail before you can even make it back into the house!


----------



## ckmk

what a tease! haha oh man its going to be a long wait...


----------



## Razmataz

ckmk said:


> My documents are almost in Sheffield but im looking at these timelines getting my hopes up.
> Question though - when you receive the 'a decision has been made' email, do they tell you if its a yes or no, or is it just a heads up that your documents are being returned and I'll have to wait until I open up my passport to find out?!


This was what we got: 

_"A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK. If anyone contacts you advising that your application is still under consideration or that they can influence the outcome of your application in any way, they cannot - please report any such approach to [email protected]."_

There was more about how we would get our documents, etc. etc. , but absolutely no hint as to whether or not it was approved or rejected. I bet you could email and ask, but I'm holding off so my husband and I can open it together over Skype.


----------



## ckmk

It's going to be such a tense moment. 
Do you know if they stamp the passport if it gets declined also? I'm having visions of opening the passport, seeing a stamp in there and getting excited then noticing it's been declined!


----------



## salix

No, if you are rejected there will be a letter on the top of the stack outlining the reasons for the rejection.


----------



## autumnlover

Final update!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): January 24 2015
Date biometrics taken: February 2 2015
Date documentation received by UK Border Agency office: February 9 2015 (UPS delivery notification) 
Date documentation received by UK Border Agency office: official email March 3 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: March 13 2015
Date your visa was received: March 23 2015

It took me so long to get my package because UPS returned it to Sheffield and it had to be sent again. I see that the visa was approved on March 6, three days after they finally sent me the documentation received email. 

This whole process has been so hard. I haven't posted much on here, but I have spent countless hours gathering information and honestly could not have done this without the help of the wonderful moderators here. I thank you all for your expertise and willingness to spend so much time helping others through this process.

I feel like I can breathe again.


----------



## Lockarn

So the waiting begins...

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement (Priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 18 March 2015
Biometrics taken: 23 March 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS): 23 March 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 12 weeks
Decision email received: 
Date your visa was received:

I'm already a nervous wreck. This application is a year and a half in the making. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

Congrats Autumnlover!!!!!!


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

Good luck!





Lockarn said:


> So the waiting begins...
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement (Priority)
> Application submitted (online or in person): Online 18 March 2015
> Biometrics taken: 23 March 2015
> Application Mailed (via UPS): 23 March 2015
> Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation):
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 12 weeks
> Decision email received:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> I'm already a nervous wreck. This application is a year and a half in the making. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kayls an

Four years of long distance finally over!!!! 

Country applying from: Toronto, Canada 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement (Priority) 
Application submitted (online): 14 Feb 2015 
Biometrics taken: 18 Feb 2015 Documentation was received by UK Border Agency: 24 Feb 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK 
Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 12 weeks Decision email received: 17 March 2015
Date your visa was received: 23 March 2015 (It arrived at VAC on Friday but he had to wait and pick it up today)

Good luck to everyone waiting, it's beyond worth it!!!xx


----------



## edm92

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 7th Feb 2015
Date biometrics taken: 10th Feb 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12th Feb
Notice given application being prepared for considerations by ECO: 4th March 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Decision email received: 16th March 2015
Date your visa was received: 18th March 2015

Visa approved! Ka-pow!!!!! Took a few days to update this after receiving it, but we are VERY excited, and have booked my tickets (all with air miles - finally all the trips we've done back and forth have come in handy!) and I am moving to England on May 11th! Packing like mad!!

Good luck to everybody still waiting on their visas, and try to remain calm and optimistic that it will all work out in the end


----------



## Lockarn

LovelyNJLily86 said:


> Good luck!


thanks!


----------



## Razmataz

VISA APPROVED!

Here is our FINAL updated timeline: 

Country applying from: U.S.A.
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement, NON-PRIORITY. 

Date application submitted online: February 11th.
Date biometrics taken: February 17th.
Sent everything off: February 20th.
UPS confirmed delivery: February 23rd.
*Date of confirmation email from Sheffield: March 4th.*
Decision has been made email: March 19th. 
*Visa received: March 23rd. *

SUCH a relief. Think I slept harder last night than I have in months! Flights booked for this weeked. This forum was so helpful - thank you to everyone who has provided support along the way. <3


----------



## salix

Congratulations Razmataz, I fly out Friday evening!


----------



## ithinkin

Congratulations guys. 

This wait is dreadful & emotionally draining. 

I feel all your happiness.


----------



## Bugs_bunny16

hi

anyone applied from Dubai or Abu Dhabi? do u know what is the current timeline like?


----------



## salix

Dubai


Settlement Visas

Settlement 
Most applications are processed within 60 days.

The above data is for all decisions made in February 2015


----------



## Unique999

VISA APPROVED!

Here is our timeline: 

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement, NON-PRIORITY. 

Date application submitted online: March 3rd
Date bio takn: March 3rd
Date of confirmation email. GOT NONE
Decision has been made email: GOT NONE
Visa received: March 25TH 

WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO THIS FORUMMMMMM SO MUCH FOR HELPING ME OUT SPECIALLY TO JOPPA N NCYLON FOR REPLYING TO MY POST FEEL SO HAPPY AND THANKS EVERYONE WHOEVER HELPED ME OUT GOOD LOOK TO EVERYONE WHO ELSE IS APPLYING!!!!


----------



## waysey

Our Timeline.

Visa - Fiancé settlement (non priority)
Country applying from - USA
Date submitted online - February 26th
Biometrics taken - March 3rd.
Documents posted to Sheffield - March 12th
Documents returned to sender by UPS - March 17th
Documents resent to Sheffield - March 17th
Email that case is being prepared for ECO - March 20th 
Email stating decision made - .......


----------



## Kenzo

Visa approved

Country applying from: Poland
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit, non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26.2.2015
Date biometrics taken: 4.3.2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ?
Office location processing your visa: Warsaw, Poland (probably)
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Date your visa was received: 27.3.2015 (valid from 24.3.2015)


----------



## Amylynn

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance' (Marriage) Settlement (NON-PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- 25 Feb 2015
Date biometrics taken: 26 Feb 2015
Documents posted to Sheffield: 6 Mar 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 9 Mar 2015
Preparing for consideration by ECO E-mail: 10 Mar 2015
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Email from ECO requesting more documents: 26 Mar 2015
Decision made E-mail:
Date your visa was received:
Decision made: 


Im very sad that I was apparently missing some financial documents in my original package. Im assuming a deciscion would have been made yesterday (26 March) if these were in the packet to begin with, and my documents would have made it back to me by next week. Just sent the rquested scans back to them. I am confused bc the ECO that emailed me did not provide an e-mail address to send the scans to. I just used the reply address on the e-mail recieved, but instantly got an automated email. That scares me!!

Has anyone had to send additional document scans thru email to Sheffield?


----------



## Lovtrish

*Visa approved*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: SETTLEMENT (NON-PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 23 FEBRUARY 2015
Date biometrics taken: 26 FEBRUARY 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 04 MARCH 2015
Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
Projected timeline given: 12 WEEKS
Date your visa was received: 27 MARCH 2015 

Thank you to everyone that posted on this Forum and the responses from ALL the moderators. I learned so much since November 2014 when I found the forum. Words cannot describe how I am feeling right now. I broke down and cried like a baby in the UPS Store. I became Salix last night (lol), I was tracking the UPS package from Sheffield to the UPS Store where I had to pick it up because I knew I would not be home when it was out for delivery and the thought of waiting until Monday to have it redelivered would have killed me. Soon as I received the text it was delivered to the store I dashed out of work and got to the UPS Store. Usain Bolt (fastest man in the world) had nothing on me, lol.


----------



## franklucas

franklucas said:


> Type of Visa: Spouse with child dependent - Priority
> Country applying from: Jamaica
> Office processing visa: Kingston, Jamaica
> Online app submitted: Feb 10
> Date biometrics taken and documentation submitted: Feb 24
> confirmation of priority service payment received: Feb 19
> Email regarding documentation being reviewed by ECO: -----
> Email regarding decission made: -------
> Visa received:-----
> 
> Just awaiting further updates, fingers crossed its soon


I had a spouse interview on 23/03/15 in London, where they asked about how we met, where we will be staying and general questions about our relationship - lasted around 15 mins

so I emailed UKVI on 26/03/2015 and they said the application has been processed and a decision has been made, today (27/03/2015) i received all the supporting documents in the post, however my wife hasn't received an email stating that a decision has been made.

Has anyone been in this position? or any advice ?


----------



## Sham12345

Country applying from: pakistan 
type of visa applied for: SETTLEMENT (NON-PRIORITY) spouse visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 5 January 2015 
Date biometrics taken: 16 January 2015 Date documentation was received by islamabad bhc office: 19 January 2015 Office location processing your visa: Islamabad 
Projected timeline given: 12 WEEKS
Date your visa was received: 26 MARCH 2015 
Stamped for 24 march 2015 

Thank you soo much for your help nyclon and Joppa with your help this was made possible this forum has been very helpful and useful I can't thank you enough I had 1 mistake but Joppa you were right I got away with it ? 

What I would like to know is how long my husband has to get here it just said the valid from date and valid to date no other stamp so does he have 3 months as he wants to come at the end of may and does it matter if he comes after 2 months???


----------



## nyclon

He can enter anytime from the valid from to the valid to date but he should enter eithatvleast30 months left on his visa to avoid having to extend his his visa an extra time.


----------



## Hh123

Country applying from: Israel
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa, non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 8.2.2015
Date biometrics taken: 11.2.2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13.2.15
Office location processing your visa:Istanbul, Turky
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 30.3.15 (valid from 25.3.2015)

Took us 6 weeks minus one day for the Decision been made email, visa received today


----------



## twee

Congratulations. Hh 123
I'm just starting the wait. Submitted my application today, online.


----------



## ithinkin

Docs submitted on the 15th Feb.
Visa granted today!

Wow! ! ! 

What a feeling. 

Special thanks to Joppa and Nyclon. You guys have supported so much over the last couple of months. Really grateful. Thank you all 

One little advise to anyone thinking of applying, never pay ridiculous amount of money to any 'lawyer'. Use this site ask questions and you'll be glad you did.


----------



## twee

ithinkin said:


> Docs submitted on the 15th Feb. Visa granted today! Wow! ! ! What a feeling.


Congratulations.
I hope our visa is as quick.


----------



## shy21

Country applying from: Indonesia
Type of visa applied for: General visitor visa, non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 4.3.2015
Date biometrics taken: 10.3.2015
Date documents forwarded to UKVI: 10.3.2015
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Phillipines
Projected timeline given: 15 working days 
Decision made email: 20.3.2015
Email from VFS Jakarta stating that documents are ready for collection: 24.3.2015 
Date your visa was received: Still waiting for the courier delivery.


----------



## Lockarn

So here is my update:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement (Priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 18 March 2015
Biometrics taken: 23 March 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS): 23 March 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 26 March 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 12 weeks
Decision email received: 30 March 2015
Date your visa was received:

I'm so nervous now! I really wasn't expecting a decision so quickly, especially because I thought that our application was probably a little more complicated then most. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## ithinkin

twee said:


> Congratulations.
> I hope our visa is as quick.


 Thanks & good luck


----------



## waysey

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé Settlement (Non Priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 26th Jan 2015
Biometrics taken: 02 March 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS): 17 March 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 20 March
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 12 weeks
Decision email received: 31st March 
Date your visa was received:

Currently stalking UPS.


----------



## Mrs QL

lorocator said:


> Country applying from: El Salvador
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance - Settlement (Marriage)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 4th May 2014 (online)
> Date biometrics taken in Panama: 8th May 2014
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21th May 2014
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received: 30th June 2014
> 
> UPDATING MY SITUATION HERE...
> Arrival in the UK: 16th July 2014
> 
> I was shocked when I gave my passport to the immigration officer at Heathrow since he just asked me two or three questions and in less than a minute I was through. Obviously he must have checked all the application process and realized it was irrelevant to hold me any longer as they've done it before.
> 
> I read now that we have to book an appointment to get the FLR, I wanted to know how long it takes them to reach a decision and what to do next??? Any tips will be welcome.
> 
> For the ones out there still waiting I send all my best wishes and don't give up. Just be clear and sooner or later you'll be with your loved ones.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, im from EL Salvador too, would you mind tell me a bit about the process, im planing to apply online this week :fingerscrossed:, i will like some advice about going to Panama, i never been there and also do i have to bring all the supporting documents with me to panama? since i will have to flight back to El Salvadorlane:. 

Thanks!


----------



## yumxmiie

Country applying from: Russia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 22, 2015 (online)
Date biometrics taken in Panama: March 25, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 25, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Moscow, Russia (reviewed in Moscow)
Date your visa was received: 31 March 2015 

3-4 working days, as most Russian reviews are at this point! Very happy!!!


----------



## My Name Is Ian

Visa received today by my wife in the USA (I'm still in shock!) 

Country applying from: USA (NJ)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement visa, priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17/03/2015
Date biometrics taken: 20/03/2015
Date documents forwarded to UKVI: 23/03/2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: 27/03/2015
Email from UKVI stating that documents are ready for return: 30/03/2015
Date your visa was received: 01/04/2015

If you look at those dates, you'll see quite clearly why I'm in shock. Two weeks from top to tail, although I did spend a good couple of months collating all the documents for the sponsorship aspect of it, dotted every I and crossed every T. 

The same as everybody else who is accepted, I should thank everybody who answered my dumbass questions when I was at the peak of my paranoia about it all, and especially those who maintain this forum. I can't count the things I might have got wrong had it been for this place. All I can say is, trust these guys - they really know their stuff. I'll definitely hang around here, too and hopefully offer some advice, should I happen to know an answer to a question. This is a subject that's very dear to my heart now. 

Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to do some more reading on fatherhood. As one chapter closes, another has already opened up


----------



## sparklybeast

It's finally out of our hands - I gave our document pack to my mum tonight. She lives near Sheffield so is going to hand deliver it tomorrow. And now we wait... Eeeek!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 12th March 2015
Biometrics taken: 20th March 2015
Application delivered in person: 2nd April 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 
Decision email received: 
Date your visa was received:


----------



## sparklybeast

My Name Is Ian said:


> Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to do some more reading on fatherhood. As one chapter closes, another has already opened up


Congratulations!


----------



## My Name Is Ian

Thank you! 

And best of luck with your application, too!


----------



## hallelr

Thank you to everyone who has answered all of my many questions. I truly appreciate each and everyone's help. Now the waiting begins. I tracked the package and it was received today. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement & Dependent, Settlement (Non-Priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 26 March 2015
Biometrics taken: 30 March 2015
Application Mailed (via DHL): 30 March 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 
Decision email received: 
Date your visa was received:


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

Good luck! Someone got a decision made from the US (Priority) in one day yesterday, so hopefully it's quick for you!!




hallelr said:


> Thank you to everyone who has answered all of my many questions. I truly appreciate each and everyone's help. Now the waiting begins. I tracked the package and it was received today.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement & Dependent, Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Application submitted (online or in person): Online 26 March 2015
> Biometrics taken: 30 March 2015
> Application Mailed (via DHL): 30 March 2015
> Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation):
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given:
> Decision email received:
> Date your visa was received:


----------



## hallelr

Thanks! My newly enhanced CV is waiting to go out!


----------



## hallelr

sparklybeast said:


> It's finally out of our hands - I gave our document pack to my mum tonight. She lives near Sheffield so is going to hand deliver it tomorrow. And now we wait... Eeeek!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Application submitted (online or in person): Online 12th March 2015
> Biometrics taken: 20th March 2015
> Application delivered in person: 2nd April 2015
> Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation):
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given:
> Decision email received:
> Date your visa was received:



Good luck! I'm waiting too!


----------



## Carla3079

*USA to UK timeline*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Teir 2 Work Visa (Non Priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 09 March 2015
Biometrics taken: 16 March 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS): 25 March 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 26 March
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 15 days
Decision email received: 
Date your visa was received


----------



## twee

sparklybeast said:


> It's finally out of our hands - I gave our document pack to my mum tonight. She lives near Sheffield so is going to hand deliver it tomorrow. And now we wait... Eeeek! Country applying from: USA Type of visa applied for: Spouse Application submitted (online or in person): Online 12th March 2015 Biometrics taken: 20th March 2015 Application delivered in person: 2nd April 2015 Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK Projected timeline given: Decision email received: Date your visa was received:



Congrats Sparklybeast, 
We can be waiting buddies 

I sent my documents off today. 
With Easter weekend ahead, I guess they won't arrive @ Sheffield until next week sometime.


----------



## twee

So the waiting begins... 

Country applying from: Canada 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement ... (Priority) 
Application submitted (online): ... 29 March 2015 

Biometrics taken: ... 1 April 2015 
Application Mailed: (via VFS ) ... 1 April 2015

It's such a relief knowing everything has now been done and it's just the waiting to get through.


----------



## Lockarn

VISA APPROVED!!!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement (Priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 18 March 2015
Biometrics taken: 23 March 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS): 23 March 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 26 March 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 12 weeks
Decision email received: 30 March 2015
Date your visa was received: 01 April 2015

I cannot believe how quickly it was processed! I want to thank Joppa and Nyclon for all of their advice and guidance. I really could not have done it without your help! Good luck to all those who are waiting. 

Now it's time to start packing!


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

Congrats!!!


----------



## twee

Big congratulations, Lockarn !!!!!!


----------



## ckmk

We got our decision email this morning, the tracking shows the documents have left sheffield! 
one question for those who have already received their visas... how long does it usually take? after reading all these timelines it seems like the documents from sheffield to USA take a couple of days at most. my ETA is tuesday - I know it's easter weekend but they're already waiting at stansted. do I need to curb my enthusiasm or can I expect them sooner do you think? ITS KILLING ME!


----------



## waysey

We got decision made email 8am uk time on the 31st march. UPS attempted delivery at 3.20pm in NYC on 1st April ....
We are still awaiting the second delivery attempt ...
But if someone had been home it wuda been the next day 😊


----------



## ckmk

I have just checked the tracking again (ive become a stalker). it left stansted at 1am GMT time but now the expected delivery date has changed to WEDNESDAY! everyone else seems to have had theirs back so quick but it's taking longer to get the documents back than it took for them to make the decision!


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

I got my 'decision made' email on the 17th of March and I had my documents in my hand on the 18th of March by 10:30am.


----------



## waysey

Our visa was approved !!!!!!!!!!
😬😬😬😬😬😬😬😬😬😬
I'm assuming its changed to Wednesday due to the Easter weekend. Poor you.
Ours left Sheffield at 7pm. Was in Germany at 3am (uk time) then Newark at 10am (uk time) it arrived in Brooklyn 9am local time and they tried to deliver 3pm. That's pretty fast work. But they never once gave any estimate of delivery time. Keep stalking lol.


----------



## ckmk

congratulations! 
I can't work out why ours is taking so long. I even spoke to someone at UPS and they said they operate as normal over the easter weekend! I will just have to keep stalking and hoping it arrives sooner than wednesday. a whole week compared to everyone else's day/two days just doesn't seem fair! 
congratulations again. it must be an incredible feeling.


----------



## waysey

I hope it arrives quickly. Waiting for UPS was even worse than waiting for the visa decision. I feel your pain.


----------



## frandonophan

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): 21 March 2015 (Online)
Biometrics taken: 24 March 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS): 24 March 2015
Package received by UKBA (Email confirmation): 26 March 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Standard 12 weeks stated
Email from Sheffield requesting extra docs: 27 March 2015 (Friday)
Docs sent to Sheffield via Email: 28 and 29 March 2015 (Sat/Sun)
Decision email received: ...
Date your visa was received: ...

No contact since extra docs were sent. We are soooo nervous! They asked for more of my husbands payslips and his divorce decree from his previous marriage. Since they had reviewed it in only one day and they would have had the extra docs on the next business day I thought I'd hear something by now. :noidea:


----------



## twee

waysey said:


> Our visa was approved !!!!!!!!!! dde2cdde2cdde2cdde2cdde2cdde2cdde2cdde2cdde2cdde2c I'm assuming its changed to Wednesday due to the Easter weekend. Poor you. Ours left Sheffield at 7pm. Was in Germany at 3am (uk time) then Newark at 10am (uk time) it arrived in Brooklyn 9am local time and they tried to deliver 3pm. That's pretty fast work. But they never once gave any estimate of delivery time. Keep stalking lol.


Congratulations Waysey.
The decisions seem to be moving along quickly right now.
Hoping ours will not take too long.


----------



## ashtarrose

I just finished switching from my Fiancee VISA to my FLR(M) at the Same Day Premium Centre in Solihull! It was AWESOME.

Total Time from Start to Finish was 60 minutes for an approved application, and that was on a saturday! I love those people, so worth the price and so nice!

My final details of what I submitted can be found in this thread.


----------



## Adrianagtl

Hello everyone! Im from Peru and I believe mine is the only post regarding a fiance visa from my country so I hope it can help anyone thats looking for this info.

Country applying from: PERU
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (non priority) 
Date biometrics taken: 23th Feb/2015 Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26th Feb/2015 
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
5 weeks and still waiting. Havent got the email where they say an ECO has recieved my documents but I have also read that you dont necessarily recieve it so again, still waiting and patience ?
Fingers crossed!


----------



## jaclyn

Update!
Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, settlement (non-priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online February 20th, 2015
Biometrics taken: February 24th, 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): February 27th, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Within 12 weeks
Decision email received: April 7th, 2015 (32 working days, 6 weeks)
Date your visa was received: ??
Crossing my fingers that everything goes well, but I'm super nervous waiting for the post!


----------



## Mahf

Hi Adriana, I'm watching your visa as the Office Location is the same that mine.

I am from Brazil, oh God, why this process takes so long in South America? It's so hard to be away from each other.

Country applying from: BRAZIL
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority) 
Date biometrics taken: 20th Mar/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24th Mar/2015 
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
2 weeks and still waiting... still 10 weeks to go..


----------



## nickyme

My Fiance is applying from Brasil also, the wait seems like forever and we did not realise we could use priority until after submitting 
Country applying from: BRAZIL
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority) 
Date biometrics taken: 11th Feb/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th Feb/2015 
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
Approx 7 weeks of waiting, the first few were ok but now its playing on my mind and i doubt everything i submitted!


----------



## twee

Country applying from: Canada ( Vancouver ) 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement ... (Priority) 

Application submitted (online): ... 29 March 2015 
Biometrics taken: ... 1 April 2015 
Application Mailed: (via VFS ) ... 1 April 2015 
Documentation rec'd at the Sheffield office (Email confirmation): ... 7 April, 2015 

Projected timeline given: 
Decision email received: ( waiting ) 
Date your visa was received: ( waiting )

Due to Easter holidays, my bundle sat for 4 days in Leeds before being delivered to the Sheffield office.


----------



## sparklybeast

Small update. They've received it. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 12th March 2015
Biometrics taken: 20th March 2015
Application delivered in person: 2nd April 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 07/04/15
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision email received: 
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Pallykin

ckmk said:


> congratulations!
> I can't work out why ours is taking so long. I even spoke to someone at UPS and they said they operate as normal over the easter weekend! I will just have to keep stalking and hoping it arrives sooner than wednesday. a whole week compared to everyone else's day/two days just doesn't seem fair!
> congratulations again. it must be an incredible feeling.


Check out UPS's UK holiday list.

http://www.ups.com/content/gb/en/resources/ship/imp_exp/operation.html

They are closed Good Friday and Easter Monday in the UK, which makes sense, as businesses are closed those days as well.


----------



## Mahf

nickyme said:


> My Fiance is applying from Brasil also, the wait seems like forever and we did not realise we could use priority until after submitting
> Country applying from: BRAZIL
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 11th Feb/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th Feb/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
> Approx 7 weeks of waiting, the first few were ok but now its playing on my mind and i doubt everything i submitted!


I know how it feels. lol I am super impatient already so I can imagine you and your fiancee.
What date did you put as your intended to travel?
I am wondering if they take it in consideration.... as it seems they said they would do in the new law after 6th april.


----------



## twee

I rec'd a letter from the DHL tracking service that my parcel arrived at the Sheffield office and was signed for upon receipt. 

Should I be expecting an email from the Home Office as well stating that they have rec'd my documents? 
I've noticed many have posted they were informed 12 weeks for their decision to be made. 
I have not rec'd any such note of how long my application will take. 

Thanks


----------



## nyclon

twee said:


> I rec'd a letter from the DHL tracking service that my parcel arrived at the Sheffield office and was signed for upon receipt.
> 
> Should I be expecting an email from the Home Office as well stating that they have rec'd my documents?
> I've noticed many have posted they were informed 12 weeks for their decision to be made.
> I have not rec'd any such note of how long my application will take.
> 
> Thanks


You might or you might not. There has been no consistency.


----------



## hallelr

twee said:


> I rec'd a letter from the DHL tracking service that my parcel arrived at the Sheffield office and was signed for upon receipt.
> 
> Should I be expecting an email from the Home Office as well stating that they have rec'd my documents?
> I've noticed many have posted they were informed 12 weeks for their decision to be made.
> I have not rec'd any such note of how long my application will take.
> 
> Thanks


I recieved an email stating they received my documentation the day after DHL delivered the package.


----------



## twee

Thanks Hallelr and nyclon.


----------



## twee

hallelr said:


> I recieved an email stating they received my documentation the day after DHL delivered the package.


an update ....

Like Hallelr, a day after I rec'd the DHL notification, an email from the Sheffield visa centre arrived stating my application had arrived and was being prepared for an ECO.
The email also mentioned they try and complete all applications within a 12 week time frame.


----------



## hallelr

twee said:


> an update ....
> 
> Like Hallelr, a day after I rec'd the DHL notification, an email from the Sheffield visa centre arrived stating my application had arrived and was being prepared for an ECO.
> The email also mentioned they try and complete all applications within a 12 week time frame.


Looks like we are waiting together! I'm trying to work as much as I can to stay occupied. Luckily my husband is coming to visit this weekend


----------



## twee

hallelr said:


> Looks like we are waiting together! I'm trying to work as much as I can to stay occupied. Luckily my husband is coming to visit this weekend


Yes it appears so. 
My husband is here in Canada at the moment but goes back to the UK in 10 days time.

My house has just gone up for sale and we are trying to organize things for my move across the pond.
Busy and stressful time, for sure. 

I do hope our applications are completed quickly and the results are a positive one.
I'll definitely be reading the posts here to follow your progress and others who have sent in their applications recently.
Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## lizard0924

Posting this update for any future forum browsers who are applying for settlement visas in Guernsey, Channel Islands...as there isn't a lot of Guernsey-specific information here.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (priority and courier service) - _NOTE: Guernsey does NOT have any priority handling services (I knew this before paying), but I elected to pay for priority handling so that the UKVI would at least process their part of my application as fast as possible._
Date application submitted online: 11 March 2015
Date Biometrics taken: 16 March 2015
Sent documents: 16 March 2015
Processing centre: Sheffield, UK 
UPS Delivery confirmation: 18 March 2015
Date of confirmation email from Sheffield: 18 March 2015 
Estimated processing time needed: 12 weeks
Date Guernsey received my e-file from Sheffield: 20 March 2015 - _NOTE: Guernsey's estimated time to review/decide application was 6-8 weeks._
Decision made email received from UKVI: 7 April 2015
Documents received: 9 April 2015 (projected)

My husband just went to the Guernsey immigration office (perks of a small island) and they confirmed that my visa application was approved. We are both so relieved. Now I can stop obsessively tracking my UPS package. 

Time to celebrate!


----------



## twee

Congratulations Lizard !!!!
What wonderful news.


----------



## VDK

Adrianagtl said:


> Hello everyone! Im from Peru and I believe mine is the only post regarding a fiance visa from my country so I hope it can help anyone thats looking for this info.
> 
> Country applying from: PERU
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance (non priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 23th Feb/2015 Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26th Feb/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
> 5 weeks and still waiting. Havent got the email where they say an ECO has recieved my documents but I have also read that you dont necessarily recieve it so again, still waiting and patience ?
> Fingers crossed!


Hello Adriana and all those posting from S.America,

My husband is from Arg, (documents got to bogota) and is just behind you. He had biometrics on the 25/02/15. I really though it may be 6 weeks but I'm starting to sadly think a lot longer. Although we are applying for. ASpouses visa. When we did the fiancée visa it went to Rio and was very quick. 

I will let you all know if any update.


----------



## twee

My update...

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement ... (Priority)

Application submitted (online): ... 29 March 2015
Biometrics taken: ... 1 April 2015 
Application Couriered: (via VFS ) ... 1 April 2015

Delivery of documents in Sheffield: (VFS Email confirmation) ... 7 April 2015
Documentation being prepared for ECO at the Sheffield office: (Email confirmation) ... 8 April 2015
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

Decision email received: ( waiting )
Date your visa was received: ( waiting )


----------



## Carla3079

Carla3079 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Teir 2 Work Visa (Non Priority)
> Application submitted (online or in person): Online 09 March 2015
> Biometrics taken: 16 March 2015
> Application Mailed (via UPS): 25 March 2015
> Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 26 March
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: Email confirmation said within 15 days
> Decision email received: 8 April 2015, received email-VISA WAS ISSUED!!!
> Date your visa was received


 And Waiting. ......


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

Good luck! I know the waiting sucks!



Carla3079 said:


> And Waiting. ......


----------



## twee

Congrats Carla on getting your visa granted.
You must be so happy and ready to celebrate.


----------



## Greenberg

Country applying from: South Korea
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse) - Non Priority
Date application submitted: 6 Feb 2015
Date biometrics taken: 10 Feb 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: (Unknown)
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 30 Working days (Based on March 2015)
Additional documents requested: 17 Mar 2015 (application deferred)
Additional docmuents submitted: 19 Mar(Email)/ 24 Mar(by Fedex) 
Date your decision mail was received: 9 Apr 2015

I guess, I'll get a notification from the VAC Seoul next week when my documents are ready to be collected. Sadly, there's no ref number in the subject line, instead they've referred my GWF number in the email, and the rest of wording is as other's. My feeling is leaning towards an anticipation that this stressful time might continue..


----------



## Shaff

*visa successful*

Thank you to this web site and all its members.

My wife got her visa today.

Online App 10 February 2015
Biometrics 16 February 2015
Email 7 April 2015
Text and call 8 April 2015
Passport 9 April 2015.

The End ?


----------



## twee

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement ... (Priority)

Application submitted (online): ... 29 March 2015
Biometrics taken: ... 1 April 2015 
Application Couriered: (via VFS ) ... 1 April 2015

Delivery of documents in Sheffield: (VFS Email confirmation) ... 7 April 2015
Documentation being prepared for ECO at the Sheffield office: (Email confirmation) ... 8 April 2015
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

Decision email received: ... 9 April 2015
Date your visa was received: ( waiting )


I'm in total shock here. Not sure whether to be excited or scared. Woke up to an email that a decision has been made on my application. Only 2 days ago I rec'd a message that my package had arrived. 

Now I'm terrified that for some reason my application was rejected. We had applied for a visa in 2012 through an immigration lawyer in the UK and he really messed up things for us, so we expected our application this time to be scrutinized more than people applying for the first time. 

Here is today's email message from Sheffield: 
"A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK."

Then we received another email with our DHL tracking number, showing our documents are presently @ Heathrow airport in route to me.


----------



## nickyme

nickyme said:


> My Fiance is applying from Brasil also, the wait seems like forever and we did not realise we could use priority until after submitting
> Country applying from: BRAZIL
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 11th Feb/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th Feb/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
> Approx 7 weeks of waiting, the first few were ok but now its playing on my mind and i doubt everything i submitted!


We got our email last night saying a decision has been reached. Now the long wait over the weekend for the package to arrive.
If i thought i was nervous before, geez!


----------



## DeMobri

*Congratulations*



nickyme said:


> We got our email last night saying a decision has been reached. Now the long wait over the weekend for the package to arrive.
> If i thought i was nervous before, geez!


My Fiance is also waiting in Rio for a decision and our application is 10 days behind your application, so hopefully we can expect to hear in the next two weeks. The waiting is horrible indeed. 

Wishing you all the very best for the future. 

D&L


----------



## DeMobri

*Fiance Visa Application (Brazil)*

Country applying from: BRAZIL
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
Date biometrics taken: 23/02/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26/02/2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)

We have heard nothing and its now over 25 working days. The wait continues...


----------



## nickyme

DeMobri said:


> My Fiance is also waiting in Rio for a decision and our application is 10 days behind your application, so hopefully we can expect to hear in the next two weeks. The waiting is horrible indeed.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best for the future.
> 
> D&L


Thank you!! I hope your decision is soon. And we both get positive results


----------



## franparras

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: EEA FP
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 9
Date biometrics taken: March 11
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 20
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: March 22 received email that decision was taken, I know March 24 sent the documents back to Mexico after the escalate the situation.
Date your visa was received: Still waiting from more than 2 weeks! crazy.


----------



## aswvin

Country applying from: India 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement visa for daughter
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10/03/2015
Date biometrics taken: N/A
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 31/03/2015 
Office location processing your visa: Chennai
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Date your visa was received: received a mail from british embassy chennai on 6th april that they send back the processed application and receive the passport with visa stamped today.


----------



## paulm7

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 3
Date biometrics taken: April 7
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 8
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 2-3 weeks


----------



## Jeka_d

*From Honduras*



Mrs QL said:


> Hi, im from EL Salvador too, would you mind tell me a bit about the process, im planing to apply online this week :fingerscrossed:, i will like some advice about going to Panama, i never been there and also do i have to bring all the supporting documents with me to panama? since i will have to flight back to El Salvadorlane:.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

I'm in a similar situation, glad to see another centralamerican here! My timeline:

Country applying from: Honduras
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa 
Date application submitted online: 14 February
Date Biometrics taken: 11 March 2015 (Panama)
Sent documents: 12 March 2015
Processing centre: Bogota, Colombia
UPS Delivery confirmation: 13 March 2015
Date of confirmation documents received: 18 March,2015
Estimated processing time needed: 60 days
Decision made email: n/a

Still haven't received email confirming it was assigend to an ECO.


----------



## franparras

paulm7 said:


> Country applying from: Mexico
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 3
> Date biometrics taken: April 7
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 8
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 2-3 weeks


Paul, I wish you my best, in my case Bogota sent back all papers and the decision taken in March 22, we are still waiting an email or phone call from the embassy in Mexico city, which is incredible still not happen.

Please let me know if this process works much better than me, I escalated the situation and if nothing happen next week I will submit an complaint to HO, but looks like they lost all documents.


----------



## Carla3079

*Visa Received!!*



Carla3079 said:


> And Waiting. ......


 Picked my Visa up from UPS office Friday April 10th!! 
Thanks Everyone for Your Support!


----------



## twee

Carla3079 said:


> Picked my Visa up from UPS office Friday April 10th!!  Thanks Everyone for Your Support!


Congrats Carla,
Hoping my visa arrives today.


----------



## sparklybeast

A decision has been made!!! Yoiks! Instant butterflies in my tummy!


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 12th March 2015
Biometrics taken: 20th March 2015
Application delivered in person: 2nd April 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 07/04/15
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision email received: 13/04/15
Date your visa was received:


----------



## hallelr

sparklybeast said:


> A decision has been made!!! Yoiks! Instant butterflies in my tummy!
> 
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Application submitted (online or in person): Online 12th March 2015
> Biometrics taken: 20th March 2015
> Application delivered in person: 2nd April 2015
> Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 07/04/15
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision email received: 13/04/15
> Date your visa was received:


Congrats!


----------



## twee

Congratulations Sparkly beast


----------



## sparklybeast

Thank you but we don't know they've approved it yet!


----------



## jaclyn

Final update!!
Update!
Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, settlement (non-priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online February 20th, 2015
Biometrics taken: February 24th, 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): February 27th, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Within 12 weeks
Decision email received: April 7th, 2015 (32 working days, 6 weeks)
Date your visa was received: April 13th, 2015!! Approved!
After a full year of dealing with UK immigration, a previous refusal, and lots of tears, I can finally be reunited with my husband! I may not have been super active on this forum but I have silently followed it and gotten such great advice from moderators and members alike. I am so thankful for all of your help, and to those of you still waiting I wish you the best of luck! Stay strong!!


----------



## WenyiXie

Thanks to everyone here. This is my first post, but I have been lurking daily (and sometimes hourly) for a couple of weeks. The mixture of anonymity and intimacy in the visa process really messes with my head. 

I wanted to report my experience and the timeline of my fiance's application:

Country applying from: Taiwan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Marriage/Fiance (Submitted as Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 31/03/2015
Date biometrics taken: 02/04/2015 at VFS Taipei
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 07/04/2015
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 1 - 3 months
Date your visa granted: 10/04/2015
Date visa received: 13/04/2015
Total time taken: 11 days from biometrics (of which 6 days were Easter and weekend)

My fiance didn't pay Priority. I decided to pay the extra fee late on day of submission and biometrics then chased by email and through UKVI contact number to have it upgraded to Priority. This was done.

The problem with the estimated processing times on UKVI website for different locations is that it doesn't tell you what the proportion of priority vs non-priority is, so it is really difficult to decide if it is worth it in any particular case. In our case I am very happy I decided to push for an upgrade.

One aspect I was less happy with is that a "Register with police" requirement was imposed, which I believe is exceptional for Taiwanese. Maybe they wanted to be sure we will really marry!


----------



## twee

Country applying from: ... Canada ( Vancouver ) 
Type of visa applied for: ... Spouse, Settlement ... (Priority) 

Application submitted (online): ... 29 March 2015 
Biometrics taken: ... 1 April 2015 
Application Couriered: (via VFS ) ... 1 April 2015 

Delivery of documents in Sheffield: (VFS Email confirmation) ... 7 April 2015 
Documentation being prepared for ECO at the Sheffield office: (Email confirmation) ... 8 April 2015 
Decision email received: ... 9 April 2015 

Date your visa was received: ... 13 April 2015 
FINAL RESULT : ... Visa approved !!! 

I'm still shocked at how quickly everything moved once my visa application arrived at the Sheffield Home Office after the Easter weekend holiday. The whole visa application process was expensive and stressful as we gathered all the necessary documents over the past year but today it all seems so worth it. 

To those just starting this journey, listen to the experts on this wonderful web site. They know what they are talking about. 

I used an immigration lawyer the first time we applied and my visa application was refused. This time we did it all ourselves. 

Joppa, nyclon and many others ... Thank you for your patience and help. We are so grateful of the countless hours you devote to this site.


----------



## twee

Jaclyn, congratulations on your great news.
It feels wonderful to finally get the visa.

Like you we were refused the first time too. 
I can't wait to join my husband in Scotland, but need to sell the house here first before I can move there. 
Hoping it sells soon.


----------



## twee

Congratulations WenyiXie
It's been a good day for a few of us today  

All the very best on your move to the UK.


----------



## Jeka_d

Does anyone know which months are peak season for visa applications?


----------



## Joppa

Now till end of summer. Lead-up to Christmas and New Year.


----------



## leila83

Thanks to the help I received on this forum my visa was granted in 1 DAY!!

Country applying from: USA

Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Marriage PRIORITY

Date application submitted (online): April 8, 2015

Date biometrics taken: April 8, 2015

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 10, 2015

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Date your visa granted: April 13, 2015 (only one day as they received package on friday and I received email saying decision had been made on monday)

Date visa received: April 14, 2015

Amazing stuff! Quickest turnaround ever!


----------



## twee

Congrats leila83

It is amazing ! 
Mine went to ECO on Wednesday and decision made on Thursday.

Such a great feeling, I'm still smiling from ear to ear today.


----------



## leila83

congrats @twee ! such a relief!


----------



## adimoon

Country applying from: QATAR

Type of visa applied for: Settlement - HUSBAND-NON priority

Date application submitted (online): Feb 01, 2015

Date biometrics taken: Feb 15, 2015

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 16, 2015

Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi

Date your visa granted: April 13, 2015

Date visa received: April 15, 2015

I would like to thank Joppa, nyclon and all the moderators for helping me throughtout the visa process.


----------



## sparklybeast

We got it!! Visa approved! My husband can finally come to the UK! Thank you so much for all your advice and support! 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 12th March 2015
Biometrics taken: 20th March 2015
Application delivered in person: 2nd April 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 07/04/15
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision email received: 13/04/15
Date your visa was received: 15/04/15


----------



## hallelr

sparklybeast said:


> We got it!! Visa approved! My husband can finally come to the UK! Thank you so much for all your advice and support!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Application submitted (online or in person): Online 12th March 2015
> Biometrics taken: 20th March 2015
> Application delivered in person: 2nd April 2015
> Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 07/04/15
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision email received: 13/04/15
> Date your visa was received: 15/04/15


Congrats! Was yours priority?


----------



## twee

Fantastic news, sparklybeast !!!!
Congratulations, indeed


----------



## sparklybeast

Nope, not priority, just standard.


----------



## nyclon

What do you mean application delivered I person?


----------



## sparklybeast

My mum lives near Sheffield Nyclon, so she went to the building and handed it in to save time and money.


----------



## danp22

Ahhh congratulations! I'm worried now though as we got confirmation of receipt of the application on 17th March but haven't heard anything since! Is that normal? We were non-priority so I'm expecting up to 12 weeks from application was received.


----------



## hallelr

danp22 said:


> Ahhh congratulations! I'm worried now though as we got confirmation of receipt of the application on 17th March but haven't heard anything since! Is that normal? We were non-priority so I'm expecting up to 12 weeks from application was received.


I'm still waiting as well. I received the confirmation email on April 2nd and nothing since. I'm wishing I did priority now as those from the US are being approved within a couple business days. But I thought ours would be a little quicker since it was pretty straightforward. Oh well, the painful wait continues....


----------



## sparklybeast

I hope you both hear soon. I know how frustrating and nerve-wracking it is.


----------



## jaclyn

danp22 said:


> Ahhh congratulations! I'm worried now though as we got confirmation of receipt of the application on 17th March but haven't heard anything since! Is that normal? We were non-priority so I'm expecting up to 12 weeks from application was received.


Don't worry! I received confirmation February 27th and didn't hear anything for 6 weeks until my visa had been processed! It is totally normal. Good luck!


----------



## simolife

*EEA FP Processing Time*

hello, 

i applied in Rabat-Morocco for EEA FP and today is 19 Working days

In the GOV web site abt processing time is show that in march been 90% of applications been processed in 10 days

is this a sign that something is wrong with my application?

i'm really wory 

Please can someone tell me ......


----------



## Joppa

No idea. The processing time is only a guide and the actual time depends on a number of factors, such as staffing levels, sudden rush of applications etc as well as something specific to your application.


----------



## Adrianagtl

Hi! Any news on your visa? Im still waiting  


Mahf said:


> Hi Adriana, I'm watching your visa as the Office Location is the same that mine.
> 
> I am from Brazil, oh God, why this process takes so long in South America? It's so hard to be away from each other.
> 
> Country applying from: BRAZIL
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 20th Mar/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24th Mar/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
> 2 weeks and still waiting... still 10 weeks to go..


----------



## Mahf

Unfortunately I am still waiting too... :-(

I think you will hear from it soon as you are about to complete 8 weeks. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Adrianagtl

Fingers crossed and good luck to you too! As soon as I hear anything I will post it.



Mahf said:


> Unfortunately I am still waiting too... :-(
> 
> I think you will hear from it soon as you are about to complete 8 weeks. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas

*Yayyy Visa Success! Dilemma over *

My husband's settlement visa was approved today 

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Thank you so much Nyclon, Joppa and _Shel and all others that helped in this nerve-racking journey.
Your doing an amazing job by helping so many people out there and I admire your patience  Keep up the good work. 

I will be sure to offer my help wherever I can to those going through this ordeal!

Our Timeline: Husband applied for UK Settlement Visa from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia

9th March: Submitted online application and booked biometric appt
23rd March: Biometrics appointment and submitted supporting docs
24th March: Email that the application will be prepared for assessment by ECO 
14th April: Email stating the application had been concluded 
15th April: Email requesting the docs and passport to be collected from VAC
16th April: Husband collected everything...Visa inside valid from 12th April  
lane:

Good luck to all those still going through this ordeal or waiting.....I feel your pain. May God be with you, InshaAllah :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

Congrats to you and your hubby!!





Dilemmas Dilemmas said:


> My husband's settlement visa was approved today
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you so much Nyclon, Joppa and _Shel and all others that helped in this nerve-racking journey.
> Your doing an amazing job by helping so many people out there and I admire your patience  Keep up the good work.
> 
> I will be sure to offer my help wherever I can to those going through this ordeal!
> 
> Our Timeline: Husband applied for UK Settlement Visa from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
> 
> 9th March: Submitted online application and booked biometric appt
> 23rd March: Biometrics appointment and submitted supporting docs
> 24th March: Email that the application will be prepared for assessment by ECO
> 14th April: Email stating the application had been concluded
> 15th April: Email requesting the docs and passport to be collected from VAC
> 16th April: Husband collected everything...Visa inside valid from 12th April
> lane:
> 
> Good luck to all those still going through this ordeal or waiting.....I feel your pain. May God be with you, InshaAllah :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas

Thanks LovelyNJlily86


----------



## twee

Congrats Dilemas Dilemas.

It's all worth it in the end, isn't it. 
All the very best to both you and your husband.


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas

Thanks Twee  It sure is worth it


----------



## hallelr

Update!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement & Dependent, Settlement (Non-Priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 26 March 2015
Biometrics taken: 30 March 2015
Application Mailed (via DHL): 30 March 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 2 April 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision email received: 17 April 2015
Date your visa was received:

So great to wake up to that "decision made" email


----------



## adimoon

nice to hear you got visa. I got as well from 13th of april from Qatar


----------



## gustavobs

Country applying from: BRAZIL
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 02 April 2015
Biometrics taken: 10 April 2015
Application: 10 April 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 14 April 2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 2 weeks
Decision email received: 17 April 2015
Date your visa was received:

OMG!! 4 days to get the decision!!!!!!


----------



## twee

Oh fantastic Hallelr.
Let us know when your parcel arrives.
The waiting for your passport to come back is hard.

Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hallelr

twee said:


> Oh fantastic Hallelr.
> Let us know when your parcel arrives.
> The waiting for your passport to come back is hard.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for you.


Will do,

Thanks! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nickyme

Hi gustavo. I hope you have better luck than us. We got our email last friday and our package hasnt arrived yet and the tracking number doesnt work. The suspence is unreal!!! Better be a YES!


----------



## Thuraya

Hi all! I get to do this now! So happy about getting both my visa, and my unmarried partner's visa. 

Country applying from: Argentina
Type of visa applied for: ICT Tier 2 (short term) and Unmarried Partner
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 21 March 2015
Biometrics taken: 30 March 2015
Application Mailed (via Fedex): 30 March 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 7 April 2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Decision email received: 14 April 2015
Date your visa was received: 17 April 2015


----------



## twee

Congrats Thuraya,

Enjoy your good news and celebrate now !!!


----------



## DeMobri

nickyme said:


> Hi gustavo. I hope you have better luck than us. We got our email last friday and our package hasnt arrived yet and the tracking number doesnt work. The suspence is unreal!!! Better be a YES!


Fingers crossed for you here, keep us posted!


----------



## Travelling Surfer83

Country applying from: PHILIPPINES
Type of visa applied for: GENERAL VISIT
Date application submitted (online or in person): 8TH MARCH
Date biometrics taken: 18TH MARCH (CEBU)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa: MANILA
Projected timeline given: 15 DAYS
Date your visa was received: 14TH APRIL 


Many thanks to those of you who replied to my questions and concerns. The process and requirements should be straight forward but thanks to UK immigration being rather sketchy when it comes to detail surrounding our applications, it isn't ! Therefore this forum is invaluable, so congratulations on such a great job and once again thank you for helping my girlfriend to get her visa !


----------



## lucianbride

*Visa received!!!!!!!!!!!*



lucianbride said:


> Country applying from: St Lucia
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Husband
> Date application submitted (online): 29 January 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 05 February 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 February 2015 (via email)
> Request for return envelope for Sponsor documents: 25 February 2015 (by email)
> Request for Sponsor to attend interview: 01 April 2015
> Sponsor interview: 10 April 2015 (via video link with Sheffield)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield (& Kingston Jamaica)
> Date your visa was issued: 10 April 2015
> Date your visa was received: 17 April 2015 (via FedEx from Kingston)
> 
> BIOMETRICS to VISA RECEIVED: 10 Weeks


Happiest lady in the land right now! following the longest 10 weeks of my life....

Low points were not receiving confirmation from Sheffield that they had received everything for almost 3 weeks from when submitted, and then stressing before the sponsor interview.

Sponsor interview was straightforward - in essence asked the questions that are on the sponsor form and nothing more. I was advised at the end of the interview that this is now standard practice and that our application had not been singled out.

No email was received to say the passport was on its way back - just happened to check the fedex tracking number on Thursday and then started running around my office very excited.

Dear Husband confirmed passport contains UK entry clearance visa dated to early 2018. No letter or information contained in the package.

Now for the easy part - booking of flights lane: and sorting out NI numbers, NHS access and getting settled here.

Thank you for your help and support over the last couple of months, and best wishes to all those still playing the waiting game.

xx


----------



## twee

Many congratulations, lucianbride.
It is a wonderful day when the visa arrives safely. 

All the very best to both of you in your new life, settled in the UK.


----------



## twee

Congrats travelling surfer83
All the very best.


----------



## LovelyNJLily86

Congrats to everyone who's received their VISA's!!!!


----------



## anda

Hi all, NZ ancestry visa applicant here.
I've done the biometric testing and sent all the correct documentation.
It's been 8 working days since they received my package but there hasn't been an email and the package hasn't been sent from their end. The website gave me a prediction of 8-10 working days, should I just wait it out or is there some way for me to check the progress?

I'm getting nervous even though there is no reason for my application to be denied.


----------



## slq

This forum rocks. Thanks to everyone who answers our questions; your help is very appreciated!

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: FLR spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17th APRIL (premium service appt)
Date biometrics taken: 17th APRIL
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: same day service
Office location processing your visa: CROYDON
Projected timeline given: n/a
Date your visa was received: 17TH APRIL it only took 1.5 HOURS from start to finish!

I had a really great experience at the Croydon office--the people were friendly and I got my visa shockingly fast. When I got called back maybe 35 minutes after doing my biometrics, I was afraid something had gone wrong! But nope, I was told "your application has been successful" which took a few seconds for me to process, and then I left! 

I was already in the country on a tier 4 student visa--I don't know if that affected the processing time. Also I had an 8am appointment, which is when they open, so I think that had something to do with it. Anyway, I am VERY HAPPY.


----------



## nickyme

nickyme said:


> My Fiance is applying from Brasil also, the wait seems like forever and we did not realise we could use priority until after submitting
> Country applying from: BRAZIL
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 11th Feb/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th Feb/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
> Approx 7 weeks of waiting, the first few were ok but now its playing on my mind and i doubt everything i submitted!


Visa arrived today after being told on friday it could take an additional 15 days going through the federal police as it was a parcel from colombia. Nice surprise.
Soo many emotions right now its almost confusing. Good luck for everyone still waiting.
Cannot wait to book these flights!!!!! Amazing

Thanks for all the advice I have read so far, great community


----------



## Adrianagtl

Thats great news!!!! Congrats!
My biometrics were taken on the 23th of feb, thats almost 2 weeks after you, I hoping/wishing my timing will be like yours, I got you guys as my reference 

Im happy for you, great news!




nickyme said:


> nickyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Fiance is applying from Brasil also, the wait seems like forever and we did not realise we could use priority until after submitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: BRAZIL
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 11th Feb/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th Feb/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
> Approx 7 weeks of waiting, the first few were ok but now its playing on my mind and i doubt everything i submitted!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa arrived today after being told on friday it could take an additional 15 days going through the federal police as it was a parcel from colombia. Nice surprise.
> Soo many emotions right now its almost confusing. Good luck for everyone still waiting.
> Cannot wait to book these flights!!!!! Amazing
> 
> Thanks for all the advice I have read so far, great community
Click to expand...


----------



## Mahf

congrats nickyme!! what a great news!!!

I hope Bogota speeds up this process!


----------



## anda

anda said:


> Hi all, NZ ancestry visa applicant here.
> I've done the biometric testing and sent all the correct documentation.
> It's been 8 working days since they received my package but there hasn't been an email and the package hasn't been sent from their end. The website gave me a prediction of 8-10 working days, should I just wait it out or is there some way for me to check the progress?
> 
> I'm getting nervous even though there is no reason for my application to be denied.


No one has replied to this so I'll ask another question: Is an ancestry visa considered a settlement visa?


----------



## Joppa

No. While it can lead to settlement, settlement visa proper is for the family route where you live with your UK or settled partner/family member in UK.


----------



## twee

Congrats nickyme !!!!!
Yayyyy, great news


----------



## anda

Joppa said:


> No. While it can lead to settlement, settlement visa proper is for the family route where you live with your UK or settled partner/family member in UK.


OK. The reason I asked is this website:
visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y/auckland-new-zealand

Which is the correct selection to find ancestry visas?


----------



## Joppa

Other Non-Settlement Visas > Other Non-Settlement visas > 15 days.


----------



## anda

Joppa said:


> Other Non-Settlement Visas > Other Non-Settlement visas > 15 days.


Cheers.


----------



## MinnesotaInLondon

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Settlement spouse (priority)
Application submitted online: March 30, 2015
Biometrics taken: April 3, 2015
Application Mailed via UPS: April 7, 2015
Documentation was received (UPS email confirmation): April 9, 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): April 14, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, United Kingdom
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision email received: April 16, 2015
Date your visa was received: April 20, 2015


----------



## twee

Big Congratulations, Minnesota-in-London 
It's such a wonderful feeling. 

All the very best of wishes to you.


----------



## famalove

I want to say BIG THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart to Nyclon Joppa and all moderators and everyone who helped me and adviced me, waiting is really hard but the good news always makes you forget hard times

Country applying from: Turkey
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé
Date application submitted (online or in person): 12 February (online) (none priority) 
Date biometrics taken: 12 February
Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office: 13 February
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date decision email received: 21 April
Date your visa was received: my fiance collected the visa today 22 April 

Thank you very much again all


----------



## hallelr

hallelr said:


> Update!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement & Dependent, Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Application submitted (online or in person): Online 26 March 2015
> Biometrics taken: 30 March 2015
> Application Mailed (via DHL): 30 March 2015
> Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 2 April 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision email received: 17 April 2015
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> So great to wake up to that "decision made" email


Update:

Still waiting, they haven't even sent it out yet.


----------



## alphabeta

*Excruciating, ease this tension *

Hi all, wonderful shuffling through these nearly 1000 pages. I am stuck in a similar situation and need any sort of response that tells us how this works

My wife’s application was submitted on Tuesday, 14th April at the Teleperformance Centre in Victoria Island, Lagos. We applied for a General Visitor Visa (2 years). During the application process, we realized it can take nearly 15 days to get the passport back/visa decision made. Therefore, we requested if there was a chance to apply through the priority process at TLS. But that request wasn’t granted as biometrics were already done. However I made several follow up requests and sent emails and voila, we got a decision email from Sheffield on Monday morning, 20th April. The email mentioned the visa has been processed and will be dispatched.

The reason is we put in out subsequent travel plans out of Nigeria and a hand written with the application requesting urgency due to personal reasons and they have taken note of that, it seems.

However, now the wait is endless. Can someone guide me how much time it takes for the visa to arrive back at Teleperformance in Lagos (VI) once you receive the decision email? Her ticket to fly out is Friday night, day after, and I was praying that 4 days should be enough?


----------



## Biggles2

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement (Priority)
Application submitted (in person) 27 March 2015
Biometrics taken: 27 March 2015
Application Mailed (via DHL): 27 March 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 30 March 2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogata
Projected timeline given: 4 to 6 weeks
Decision email received: Never received
Date your visa was received: 20 April

Really good news about my wife's visa being approved. The visa was valid from 8 April, not sure why it took so long for us to get the package of documents, or why we weren't contacted when approved. 

It looks as though lots of other folks are going through the same stressful process and the same lack of communication. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Mahf

Biggles2 said:


> Country applying from: Brazil
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement (Priority)
> Application submitted (in person) 27 March 2015
> Biometrics taken: 27 March 2015
> Application Mailed (via DHL): 27 March 2015
> Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 30 March 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogata
> Projected timeline given: 4 to 6 weeks
> Decision email received: Never received
> Date your visa was received: 20 April
> 
> Really good news about my wife's visa being approved. The visa was valid from 8 April, not sure why it took so long for us to get the package of documents, or why we weren't contacted when approved.
> 
> It looks as though lots of other folks are going through the same stressful process and the same lack of communication. Best of luck to everyone!


Congratulations!!! great news!! 

I wish I had paid the priority service... 5 weeks waiting now


----------



## Biggles2

Mahf

Depending on the urgency, it is definitely better to pay for the priority service. 

Best of luck with your application!


----------



## ANTHONYBX

Reading through the posts on here it seems that most applicants received an Email from the UK border agency office, confirming receipt of their documents (i.e., Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office: XXXX) within a couple of days of submission.

I sent my documents to Sheffield for my Fiance Visa (Priority) on Monday April the 13th through VFS (they told me the application is sent express and will be in the UK next day), I have yet to receive any Email confirmation of the UKBS receiving my application.

Although, I have read some did not receive an Email, that seems to be the exception rather than the norm. Any thoughts or answers?


----------



## bluebubble

Biggles2 said:


> Country applying from: Brazil
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement (Priority)
> Application submitted (in person) 27 March 2015
> Biometrics taken: 27 March 2015
> Application Mailed (via DHL): 27 March 2015
> Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 30 March 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogata
> Projected timeline given: 4 to 6 weeks
> Decision email received: Never received
> Date your visa was received: 20 April
> 
> Really good news about my wife's visa being approved. The visa was valid from 8 April, not sure why it took so long for us to get the package of documents, or why we weren't contacted when approved.
> 
> It looks as though lots of other folks are going through the same stressful process and the same lack of communication. Best of luck to everyone!


That is wonderful news!!

My wife submitted hers from Uruguay yesterday (sent to Bogota from VFS Buenos Aires) and they said at least 10 weeks!!!
You got yours in 1 month.  But I see it was priority. We didn't have that option from Uruguay! Typical.


----------



## Biggles2

Bluebubble, 
To be honest it was very difficult finding the Priority service on the website, it took me over an hour to find it! I am sure that everyone has the option if you have the patience to scour the website.


----------



## hallelr

hallelr said:


> Update!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement & Dependent, Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Application submitted (online or in person): Online 26 March 2015
> Biometrics taken: 30 March 2015
> Application Mailed (via DHL): 30 March 2015
> Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 2 April 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision email received: 17 April 2015
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> So great to wake up to that "decision made" email


Hi, does anyone know how long it takes for them to dispatch the package? It's been a week now since my decision was made email and nothing has been picked up by UPS. I did email them, but did not receive a response.


----------



## Adrianagtl

Hey Mahf!

I got my "decision has been made" email today. So I waited 8 weeks and one day exactly.

Now I have to wait to recieve passport and docs back to finally see the response. Im obviously excited but also nervous as Im scared to see a refusal instead of an approval. Keep crossing my fingers.



Mahf said:


> Hi Adriana, I'm watching your visa as the Office Location is the same that mine.
> 
> I am from Brazil, oh God, why this process takes so long in South America? It's so hard to be away from each other.
> 
> Country applying from: BRAZIL
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 20th Mar/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24th Mar/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
> 2 weeks and still waiting... still 10 weeks to go..


----------



## DeMobri

Adrianagtl said:


> Hey Mahf!
> 
> I got my "decision has been made" email today. So I waited 8 weeks and one day exactly.
> 
> Now I have to wait to recieve passport and docs back to finally see the response. Im obviously excited but also nervous as Im scared to see a refusal instead of an approval. Keep crossing my fingers.


Fingers crossed for you. we're still waiting for ours and our dates are very similar.


----------



## lomas108

DeMobri said:


> Fingers crossed for you. we're still waiting for ours and our dates are very similar.


I just came back to this thread to try and find if anyone else has had this. My wife got the same email today............freaking out here 

A general question for everyone here. During the process of waiting, nobody has been in touch with my wife or I, nor any of the people we've mentioned in our application (family, friends) and as far as I know, nobody has been in touch with my employer. Is this normal?


----------



## nyclon

lomas108 said:


> I just came back to this thread to try and find if anyone else has had this. My wife got the same email today............freaking out here  A general question for everyone here. During the process of waiting, nobody has been in touch with my wife or I, nor any of the people we've mentioned in our application (family, friends) and as far as I know, nobody has been in touch with my employer. Is this normal?


Yes. There would be no reason to contact family or friends unless they were providing you with accommodation. They don't always feel it's necessary to make checks.


----------



## bluebubble

Biggles2 said:


> Bluebubble,
> To be honest it was very difficult finding the Priority service on the website, it took me over an hour to find it! I am sure that everyone has the option if you have the patience to scour the website.


I'm afraid not. Some VFS centres do not offer this service which is very unfair as ours will be at the bottom of the pile while the priority ones keep going on top!
Very unfair indeed.



> I would like to purchase Priority Visa but I do not see it as an option on the Payment Gateway at my nearest location. Can I purchase it through another location?
> 
> No. Unfortunately, due to processing requirements and shipping times, Priority Visa is only available in certain Visa Application Centres. If this is not available in the payment gateway for the location at which you have booked an appointment, you are not eligible for Priority Services.


----------



## nyclon

bluebubble said:


> I'm afraid not. Some VFS centres do not offer this service which is very unfair as ours will be at the bottom of the pile while the priority ones keep going on top!
> Very unfair indeed.


Where did you apply from? If you applied from a country where priority processing isn't offered then all applications at that centre are non-priority and are simply processed in the order they are received.


----------



## bluebubble

nyclon said:


> Where did you apply from? If you applied from a country where priority processing isn't offered then all applications at that centre are non-priority and are simply processed in the order they are received.


As Uruguay doesn't have a VFS she had to travel to Argentina.
Then they send them to VFS Bogota where they DO have priority processing for the locals there.
So are they processed on a country type category or all go in the same pile in Bogota?


----------



## bluebubble

bluebubble said:


> As Uruguay doesn't have a VFS she had to travel to Argentina.
> Then they send them to VFS Bogota where they DO have priority processing for the locals there.
> So are they processed on a country type category or all go in the same pile in Bogota?


Yes! My wife has just received this:



> Dear applicant,
> The package containing your UK visa application has arrived at the Bogota Visa section and has been opened and entered onto our I.T system. It will now be placed in our managed queue awaiting allocation to an Entry Clearance Officer to assess.
> UKVI aims to process:
> " All non settlement applications in 15 working days
> " All settlement applications in 60 working days
> " Priority paid applications will be given priority and placed at the front of our managed queue


----------



## Mahf

Adrianagtl said:


> Hey Mahf!
> 
> I got my "decision has been made" email today. So I waited 8 weeks and one day exactly.
> 
> Now I have to wait to recieve passport and docs back to finally see the response. Im obviously excited but also nervous as Im scared to see a refusal instead of an approval. Keep crossing my fingers.


OH MY GOD! I am so happy to read this! It will be an approval for sure!!!! 

Congrats and all the best for you!


----------



## bluebubble

Mahf said:


> OH MY GOD! I am so happy to read this! It will be an approval for sure!!!!
> 
> Congrats and all the best for you!


 OMG they say that but don't tell you?
It's like someone telling you they have a surprise or secret and not being able to tell you.
I'd prefer not to know.

Good luck


----------



## Svetik

Hello everyone! Just got my spouse visa today! Divinely happy. We collected all the documents ourselves with the help of the forum and by carefully reading the immigration rules. For the next stage I am planning to start preparing now, as the rules get more and more complicated. At the moment there is not a lot of info on ILR for the post June 2012 applicants, as they do not qualify until 2017 I guess. So I will keep collecting paper bills for both of our names.

We also decided to submit a postal application. The premium service is a nice idea, but I absolutely hate throwing away 400 GBP plus postage, photos, biometrics, the fee 600 GBP - so the total cost 1100 GBP. A little bit too much I think for a simple extension of a spouse visa.

My case was a bit unusual. They were supposed to grant the visa for 2,5 years - 30 months. But for some reason BRP was only issued for 2 years (less than 30 months). We pointed that out in the application letter. In their response attached to the BRP they acknowledged that the mistake was made and they extended the second period up to 3 years. So in my case is initial period is 2 years + further leave to remain 3 years.

I am wishing good luck to anybody applying for their visas!

Country applying from: UK 
Type of visa applied for: spouse visa extension (FLR), post June 2012 rules
Date application submitted (online or in person): postal application. Posted 09/03/2015
Application received by Home Office: 10/03/2015
Visa processing payment taken from my account: 12/03/2015
Acknowledgement letter sent: 13/03/2015
Date biometrics taken: 18/03/2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given:8 weeks 
Date your visa was received: 24/04 2015

6 weeks turnaround time, taking into consideration Easter Holidays. Not bad. Celebrating now


----------



## anda

Do they email to confirm visa application success or do I have to wait for the package? They received my package 13 working days ago but still no word. Website says 15 working days.


----------



## VDK

Hello, for all those applying from SOUTH AMERICA, I as perhaps you are, used this website for some glimmers of hope, but this has been as for all a hard 3 months and counting. They said 10 weeks in total from the biometrics and have been about right, so I'm afraid you just have to stick it out, but you will get there. 

Those are my husbands details. 


Country applying from: ARGENTINA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 23rd Jan online
Date biometrics taken: 25th Feb (1st appointment) 
Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office:3rd March
Office location processing your visa: BOGOTA
Projected timeline given: 60 days
Date decision email received: 24th April
Date your visa was received: waiting and decision Unknown obviously. 

My advice to those just submitting from S.America and non priority, (we had no choice either or I would have paid anything) accept the time, but thankful for what you both have and the opportunities to have a partner from another country and use the time to do something new and great, or it will be slow and painful! I wasn't great at taking up my own advice but hey my spanish and golf is slightly better&#55357;&#56832; and my husband might be impressed once here .


----------



## bluebubble

VDK said:


> Hello, for all those applying from SOUTH AMERICA, I as perhaps you are, used this website for some glimmers of hope, but this has been as for all a hard 3 months and counting. They said 10 weeks in total from the biometrics and have been about right, so I'm afraid you just have to stick it out, but you will get there.
> 
> Those are my husbands details.
> 
> 
> Country applying from: ARGENTINA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 23rd Jan online
> Date biometrics taken: 25th Feb (1st appointment)
> Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office:3rd March
> Office location processing your visa: BOGOTA
> Projected timeline given: 60 days
> Date decision email received: 24th April
> Date your visa was received: waiting and decision Unknown obviously.
> 
> My advice to those just submitting from S.America and non priority, (we had no choice either or I would have paid anything) accept the time, but thankful for what you both have and the opportunities to have a partner from another country and use the time to do something new and great, or it will be slow and painful! I wasn't great at taking up my own advice but hey my spanish and golf is slightly better�� and my husband might be impressed once here .


oh that's not good news.  Yes they said ten weeks to us also but I didn't believe it would take so long.
My wife is from Uruguay, she had to submit it from VFS Buenos Aires.
We have a 5 year old who I wanted to get back into his primary school here before the summer term finished as he started the year with them.
Was hoping to get him here back by early June at the latest. From your comments it doesn't look promising.

So the stats on the processing times portal are very misleading.
79% within 30 days it says for Argentina I believe.


----------



## bluebubble

VDK said:


> Hello, for all those applying from SOUTH AMERICA, I as perhaps you are, used this website for some glimmers of hope, but this has been as for all a hard 3 months and counting. They said 10 weeks in total from the biometrics and have been about right, so I'm afraid you just have to stick it out, but you will get there.
> 
> Those are my husbands details.
> 
> 
> Country applying from: ARGENTINA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 23rd Jan online
> Date biometrics taken: 25th Feb (1st appointment)
> Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office:3rd March
> Office location processing your visa: BOGOTA
> Projected timeline given: 60 days
> Date decision email received: 24th April
> Date your visa was received: waiting and decision Unknown obviously.
> 
> My advice to those just submitting from S.America and non priority, (we had no choice either or I would have paid anything) accept the time, but thankful for what you both have and the opportunities to have a partner from another country and use the time to do something new and great, or it will be slow and painful! I wasn't great at taking up my own advice but hey my spanish and golf is slightly better�� and my husband might be impressed once here .


Are you using Cat A financial requirements salary only?
I wonder if this makes any difference. For example someone going through the pay and savings route that it is more time consuming for them to verify everything.
Just a thought. 

We would manage ok but its when a small child is involved it becomes painful. The fact that he is not in school here and missing out on his Reception year. He started reception here in Sep and finished before Christmas, got to know all his classmates and teachers really well. He integrated so quickly and his English improved vastly within weeks.


----------



## VDK

Bluebubble,

That's really tough with a little one, I really feel for you, you never know though it may be quicker, I just don't know how the process works. We were told actually 10-20 weeks by the VFS in Buenos Aires,miso you can image how we felt then. 

I am not sure where you are reading these stats from? On the gov.uk website it says 25% in 30 days and the rest within 60 days. 

Children are very resilant and at that age will pick up the language very quickly again. I send your family all my luck and wishes. 

We did it through my salary yes.


----------



## Joppa

bluebubble said:


> So the stats on the processing times portal are very misleading.
> 79% within 30 days it says for Argentina I believe.


For settlement visa applications decided in Buenos Aires in March, 25% were processed within 30 working days (around 6 weeks) but remaining 75% took up to 60 days (12 weeks). It's getting busier at visa offices, so expect the processing time to lengthen.


----------



## ANTHONYBX

ANTHONYBX said:


> Reading through the posts on here it seems that most applicants received an Email from the UK border agency office, confirming receipt of their documents (i.e., Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office: XXXX) within a couple of days of submission.
> 
> I sent my documents to Sheffield for my Fiance Visa (Priority) on Monday April the 13th through VFS (they told me the application is sent express and will be in the UK next day), I have yet to receive any Email confirmation of the UKBS receiving my application.
> 
> Although, I have read some did not receive an Email, that seems to be the exception rather than the norm. Any thoughts or answers?


Can anyone give an answer to the above? Thanks


----------



## bluebubble

Joppa said:


> For settlement visa applications decided in Buenos Aires in March, 25% were processed within 30 working days (around 6 weeks) but remaining 75% took up to 60 days (12 weeks). It's getting busier at visa offices, so expect the processing time to lengthen.


oh I see that now. I wonder if they updated those since I last looked
I also missed the fact that it is working days


----------



## ANTHONYBX

I have an urgent question for Joppa or any of the mods to answer. I received an E-mail today 4:03 AM EST that my application has been received and is under review by a ECO. I then received an E-mail at 9:03 AM EST that a decision had been made on the visa application. 

Is it possible that a decision was made so quickly (5 hours) on my application? I applied for a fiance visa (priority) I am sure that I applied for the correct application (TYPE OF VISA: SETTLEMENT PURPOSE OF APPLICATION: SETTLEMENT TYPE OF APPLICATION: MARRIAGE) so I do not think it was rejected for incorrect application.

I have included the documents required and we fit the financial requirement. I was under the impression that if there is something that constitutes a refusal it would have to be referred to a supervisor and reasons have to be drawn up?

I understand I won't know for sure until I pick up my passport, however, this seems odd and nerve racking for me. Any insights would be greatly appreciated.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: FIANCE VISA (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): APRIL 2 (ONLINE)
Date biometrics taken: APRIL 14
Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office: APRIL 27
Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
Projected timeline given: 8 WEEKS
Date decision email received: APRIL 27
Date your visa was received: HAS BEEN POSTED. NOT KNOWN YET


----------



## nyclon

We have had several US applicants who had a decision made in a day or 2 with priority so it's possible. As I recall you applied without providing any evidence that you have planned a wedding. All you can do is wait until your documents and passport are returned.


----------



## ANTHONYBX

nyclon said:


> We have had several US applicants who had a decision made in a day or 2 with priority so it's possible. As I recall you applied without providing any evidence that you have planned a wedding. All you can do is wait until your documents and passport are returned.


Thank you for the response nyclon.

I have read a number of threads showing quick turn around times. However, as you mentioned I am the one who did not provide adequate proof of intent to marry. That is the only thing I can see as leading to a rejection, would that factor lead to such a speedy refusal?


----------



## austinc

Anthony B: It looks like my package is with yours! We have the same time line. I am married to my british husband and we have proof with license, photos and letters etc. I would not be too nervous until you get your passport back! I hope this helps.


I am so excited! We still dont know the answer yet but same day decision! It has been a really long journey and I wish everyone on this site the best of luck. I have to thank this forum for help, I did the visa alone and this forum was a great guide to documents and how to put the visa together.

I highly recommend using UPS!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: SETTLEMENT VISA (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): APRIL 3 (ONLINE)
Date biometrics taken: APRIL 09
Date Documents were signed by UPS delievery: APRIL 23
Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office: APRIL 27
Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
Projected timeline given: 8 WEEKS
Date decision email received: APRIL 27
Date your visa was received: HAS BEEN POSTED. NOT KNOWN YET 

The package is on its way back to Texas.. FINGERS CROSSED its a green stamp


----------



## ANTHONYBX

austinc said:


> I am so excited! We still dont know the answer yet but same day decision! It has been a really long journey and I wish everyone on this site the best of luck. I have to thank this forum for help, I did the visa alone and this forum was a great guide to documents and how to put the visa together.
> 
> I highly recommend using UPS!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: SETTLEMENT VISA (PRIORITY)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): APRIL 3 (ONLINE)
> Date biometrics taken: APRIL 09
> Date Documents were signed by UPS delievery: APRIL 23
> Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office: APRIL 27
> Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
> Projected timeline given: 8 WEEKS
> Date decision email received: APRIL 27
> Date your visa was received: HAS BEEN POSTED. NOT KNOWN YET
> 
> The package is on its way back to Texas.. FINGERS CROSSED its a green stamp


Seems we are both in the exact same boat! Good luck on the outcome


----------



## austinc

Same to you! I will let you know as soon as I get my package back.. will send you luck too!


----------



## gustavobs

Country applying from: BRAZIL
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 02 April 2015
Biometrics taken: 10 April 2015
Application: 10 April 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 14 April 2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 2 weeks
Decision email received: 17 April 2015
Date your visa was received: 27/04/2015

Application was successful !!!!!!!
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## krishnakps25

*Document request*

Hello My timeline is given below.

Visa type : Settlement
Location : INDIA.
Date of application : 03/03/2015
ECO requesting document : 15/04/2015

The british consulate emailed me and requested a document as shown below.

The document requested was my NARIC statement of compariability which i have sent them . 

Any idea if this would be a positive outcome because they asked me only for one document.

We are unable to proceed with your application under the Settlement category at this time as we require further evidence which demonstrates you meet all the requirements.

In order to proceed with your application we require the following document(s) within the next 10 calendar days 

(1) UK NARIC letter confirming xxxxx
If we do not receive the documents by the date noted above a decision will be made on your application.


----------



## Simran2015

*Spouse Visa New Delhi 2015*

Hi all

Has anyone recently (March/April 2015) applied for a spouse visa from the VFS office in Jalandhar and got a decision on the application.

We applied on 23rd March and to date have had nothing. I emailed the on-line query service and they have stated that the application has not been checked. Just wanted to try and guage what other peoples timelines are.

Thanks


----------



## Mmerya

wasnav said:


> Has anyone applied uk settlement visa alongwith a child? Can anyone guide me regarding documents?


What specific questions do you have?


----------



## wasnav

Mmerya said:


> wasnav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone applied uk settlement visa alongwith a child? Can anyone guide me regarding documents?
> 
> 
> 
> What specific questions do you have?
Click to expand...

Will two sets of all documents be required, one for me ans one for our baby? As our sponsor is same i.e., my husband. We have one set of original payslips and employment letter and all accomodation documents.


----------



## Mmerya

wasnav said:


> Will two sets of all documents be required, one for me ans one for our baby? As our sponsor is same i.e., my husband. We have one set of original payslips and employment letter and all accomodation documents.


I did submitted in one package : two applications w/two appendix 2s.... All evidence was just originals and copies.

Hope that helps!


----------



## wasnav

When did you apply and from where? How long your processing took? So you mean to say if we provide only one set of all original documents it would be enough? We have to provide two appendix forms too?


----------



## wasnav

And what should be the subject in covering letter? Like can u tell me word wise? One covering letter is enough with the mention of our child and all other details?


----------



## hallelr

wasnav said:


> And what should be the subject in covering letter? Like can u tell me word wise? One covering letter is enough with the mention of our child and all other details?


Yes, in both my cover letter and my sponsor's letter we mentioned my daughter and our plans with her in the future (her new school in the UK, the fact that she spent the summer there at an equestrian school, etc). I also included pictures with her and my husband during our holidays to show the connection.


----------



## wasnav

When did u apply and from where? How long the processing took? What were child's documents u attached? Is there need for her vaccination card etc?


----------



## hallelr

wasnav said:


> When did u apply and from where? How long the processing took? What were child's documents u attached? Is there need for her vaccination card etc?


I applied from the US. Vaccinations were not required. My documents were received on April 2nd and we are scheduled to receive our documents back this Friday. Processing times are different for each country. For my daughter, I included her application, the Appendix 2, her passport and 2 passport sized photos (UK standards). As I noted above, my cover letter and my sponsor letter included her hobbies and schooling that she will continue in the UK.


----------



## wasnav

Alright thanku so much. I'll follow.


----------



## pinklaura13

*UK spouse visa*

Hi!

We are at that nerve racking place where we have received the 'a decision has been made' email today, however they do not state wether it has been granted!

We wait so long and then they taunt us even more!

VISA type: spouse/unmarried partner visa, no children (non-priority)
Applying from: chile (documents sent to bogota)
Date of online application: 1st March 2015
Date of biometrics: 17th March 2015 (Chile)
Confirmation email of received documents: 19th March 2015

Waiting for approx 6 weeks

Received email that documents assigned to ECO: 27th April 2015
Received email that 'a decision has been made', passport and documents will arrive via FedEx in 1-2 days: 28th April 2015

Come on fedex!!!!!


----------



## Jeka_d

Hi,

Seems like we have similar timelines... I applied through the Bogota, Colombia Embassy:

Biometrics taken: 11th March
Email confirming reception of documents: 18th March
Email confirming case assigned: 27th April
Email a decision has been made: TODAY!!
I'm a nerve wreck.. Mi kids have been missing their dad so much. It's been 10 months now... Really praying it's a positive one.


----------



## pinklaura13

Jeka_d

Hi, yes we are very similar in dates!

Me and my partner are now frantically searching for what does 'a decisions been made' really mean, and if they have your visa reference number in the email subject, is that a good sign, etc!?

They're sending us mad!

We tick all the boxes, and have sent so much evidence, I wouldn't know how to prove more that we are in a committed relationship!

When do you hope to have your documents returned? Where are you located?


----------



## paulm7

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): APRIL 3 (ONLINE)
Date biometrics taken: APRIL 7
Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office: APRIL 8
Office location processing your visa: BOGOTA, COLOMBIA
Projected timeline given: 3 WEEKS
Date decision email received: APRIL 27
Date your visa was received: APRIL 28

The decision might have been made earlier had the staff at the British Consulate in Mexico City not messed up. My wife's biometrics were taken on April 7th but she said that the fingerprint scanner looked dirty. She received an email on April 14th (1 week later!!) that there had been a problem taking her fingerprints and she needs to return to give them again. She submitted her biometrics again on April 17th. The scanner was dirty again and my wife made them clean it in front of her. There was no apology from the staff even though their mistake cost us a week for the application. Also internal flights are expensive in Mexico, no Ryanair there! Don't know if others have had problems with Mexico City but check the fingerprint scanner is clean!


----------



## DeMobri

*Fiance Visa Application Brazil (Non-Priority)*

Country applying from: BRAZIL
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
Date biometrics taken: 23/02/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26/02/2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
Date decision email received: 24/04/2015 
(38 Working Days - 57 Calendar Days - 8 Weeks & 1 Day)

Date your visa was received: Documents on their way back from Bogotá-Colombia to Rio. No VAF number in Decision e-mail subject, Subject simply reads UNCLASSIFIED:UKVI

The waiting continues, nervous wrecks both here and in Rio


----------



## Bugs_bunny16

Hi guys 
I have applied for a soiuse visa and recently send a query on the status of the application. I received the below response and was wondering what it means? Do they mean to say they haven't processed it yet ? Or that they haven't started processing it? 

Silly question I know, I'm trying to read a lot in between the lines but the wait is making me lose my nails! 


"I have tracked the status and found that your application has not yet been
assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO)."


----------



## Joppa

All it means, simply, is that your application is still in the pile of other applications and ECO (visa officer) hasn't yet started looking at your dossier yet.


----------



## Jeka_d

PinkLaura,
I know what you mean, but from what I've read from moderators there are no secret messages in the email...I'm hoping to receive it by tomorrow, friday is a holiday in Honduras so it would be pure torture to wait until Monday. Keeping fingers crossed!!


----------



## pinklaura13

Jeka_d

Fingers crossed for us both it arrives Thursday as in Chile it's a holiday too on the Friday.

You mention that it's been 10 months waiting.. Have you had complications or have you been waiting that long!?


----------



## austinc

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: SETTLEMENT VISA (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): APRIL 3 (ONLINE)
Date biometrics taken: APRIL 09
Date Documents were signed by UPS delievery: APRIL 23
Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office: APRIL 27
Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
Projected timeline given: 8 WEEKS
Date decision email received: APRIL 27
Date your visa was received: TODAY!!APRIL 29th 

Thank you to this forum, I got a big YES!!! Here I come UK.

Thank you to everyone that has posted on here and best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Adrianagtl

Thats great news! You had the exact amount of days as I lol

I am still waiting for the email to collect my passport (I recieved the "decision made" email past friday and said 2 working days) and since this friday is Labour day here in Peru I only have tomorrow to collect thenm otherwise next week, and because Im the most impatient person on this earth, just called VFS here but nothing. Asked "at least can you pleaseee tell me if the visa was granted or not?" And they said they could only see that a decision has been made and documents are on their way. 

The waiting continuesssss.

I wish you good luck on your outcome!



DeMobri said:


> Country applying from: BRAZIL
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 23/02/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26/02/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
> Date decision email received: 24/04/2015
> (38 Working Days - 57 Calendar Days - 8 Weeks & 1 Day)
> 
> Date your visa was received: Documents on their way back from Bogotá-Colombia to Rio. No VAF number in Decision e-mail subject, Subject simply reads UNCLASSIFIED:UKVI
> 
> The waiting continues, nervous wrecks both here and in Rio


----------



## ANTHONYBX

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: FIANCE VISA (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): APRIL 2 (ONLINE)
Date biometrics taken: APRIL 14
Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office: APRIL 27
Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
Projected timeline given: 8 WEEKS
Date decision email received: APRIL 27
Date your visa was received:APRIL 29

Just got my Fiance visa!!! I thought it would be rejected as I did not include any proof of intention to marry, but I guess the ECO took a liking to me 
I will be back on this forum to bother the mods with assistance in obtaining my spouse visa


----------



## Mahf

DeMobri said:


> Country applying from: BRAZIL
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 23/02/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26/02/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
> Date decision email received: 24/04/2015
> (38 Working Days - 57 Calendar Days - 8 Weeks & 1 Day)
> 
> Date your visa was received: Documents on their way back from Bogotá-Colombia to Rio. No VAF number in Decision e-mail subject, Subject simply reads UNCLASSIFIED:UKVI
> 
> The waiting continues, nervous wrecks both here and in Rio


Congratulations!!!!!! 

It seems its taking 8 weeks for South America applications to receive the decision email. I am in approx 6 weeks now. Two more weeks to go. Jeez, they could at least don't make it a mystery till you get your passport back. lol


----------



## Mmerya

austinc said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: SETTLEMENT VISA (PRIORITY)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): APRIL 3 (ONLINE)
> Date biometrics taken: APRIL 09
> Date Documents were signed by UPS delievery: APRIL 23
> Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office: APRIL 27
> Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
> Projected timeline given: 8 WEEKS
> Date decision email received: APRIL 27
> Date your visa was received: TODAY!!APRIL 29th
> 
> Thank you to this forum, I got a big YES!!! Here I come UK.
> 
> Thank you to everyone that has posted on here and best of luck to everyone!


Amazing turn around time! Wow! Gives me great hope!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mmerya

ANTHONYBX said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: FIANCE VISA (PRIORITY)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): APRIL 2 (ONLINE)
> Date biometrics taken: APRIL 14
> Date documentation was received by UK Visa Immigration office: APRIL 27
> Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
> Projected timeline given: 8 WEEKS
> Date decision email received: APRIL 27
> Date your visa was received:APRIL 29
> 
> Just got my Fiance visa!!! I thought it would be rejected as I did not include any proof of intention to marry, but I guess the ECO took a liking to me
> I will be back on this forum to bother the mods with assistance in obtaining my spouse visa


Another impressive processing time from the U.S.!!!! I might just make my flight after all!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jeka_d

Pinklaura,
My husband left for UK and started working July 1rst, so technically I was ready to apply in January but I had to travel to Guatemala to take the IELTS exam (it's not applied in Honduras and there weren't available dates until February!!) later I had to travel to Panama to take the biometrics... Add to this that the available dates to Panama were 1 month after my exam... It's been a long wait... Did you receive a guide number? I'm expecting mine through Fedex but didn't get a number so I can't track it. 😞


----------



## DeMobri

Adrianagtl said:


> Thats great news! You had the exact amount of days as I lol
> 
> I am still waiting for the email to collect my passport (I recieved the "decision made" email past friday and said 2 working days) and since this friday is Labour day here in Peru I only have tomorrow to collect thenm otherwise next week, and because Im the most impatient person on this earth, just called VFS here but nothing. Asked "at least can you pleaseee tell me if the visa was granted or not?" And they said they could only see that a decision has been made and documents are on their way.
> 
> The waiting continuesssss.
> 
> I wish you good luck on your outcome!


Good luck to you too!


----------



## pinklaura13

jeka_d

Oh wow! That's such a nuisance that you have to travel to all those places to get everything arranged. A shame that Honduras didn't have the facilities for you 
(P.s I have been to Honduras, well Roatan! I loved it!)

We found that the tracking number they gave you from when FedEx sent your documents to bogota is the same one in use for the return journey. (Which I found very strange!)

It told us that our documents hadn't actually left bogota until the day after the email that are documents were on the way!! So they left yesterday, Wednesday 29th April! :unamused: but it said for us an estimated arrival time today (Thursday) at 6pm!


----------



## Adrianagtl

Today I picked up my visa. I am so happy. I really hope and wish for you the best. Keep us posted on the good news coming for you too .




DeMobri said:


> Adrianagtl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great news! You had the exact amount of days as I lol
> 
> I am still waiting for the email to collect my passport (I recieved the "decision made" email past friday and said 2 working days) and since this friday is Labour day here in Peru I only have tomorrow to collect thenm otherwise next week, and because Im the most impatient person on this earth, just called VFS here but nothing. Asked "at least can you pleaseee tell me if the visa was granted or not?" And they said they could only see that a decision has been made and documents are on their way.
> 
> The waiting continuesssss.
> 
> I wish you good luck on your outcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to you too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Adrianagtl

Update visa approved!

Country applying from: PERU
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (non priority) 
Date biometrics taken: 23th Feb/2015 Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26th Feb/2015 
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
Decision made email: 24/04
Passport collected: 30/04
9 week in total.

I havent commented much in this forum but have been checking it since forever and every day. Everytime I had a doubt this was my "bible".
THANKS TO EVERYONE you have no idea how helpfull you are.
Will definitely be coming back after marrying looking for guidance on my next steps!

Mil gracias from this peruvian!!!


----------



## Mahf

Amazing news Adriana!!

All the best for you!! 
After 9 weeks it deserves a good celebration!


----------



## erinheather

Hi, I just had a question. I'm applying from Edmonton as well, I'm completing the online application, but am wondering how long it took for you to get an appointment at the VAC in Edmonton? I can't find a way to book an appointment until my full online application is complete. Is that the only way? Thanks in advance!


----------



## VDK

VISA arrived by fed ex to BA today. It seems all visas on here from Bogota leave on Monday after the 'visa processed email' which seem to be sent out on Fridays. 
9 weeks in total. 
Saludos and good luck.


----------



## pinklaura13

So our FedEx parcel arrived today, Thursday, two days after we received the 'decision has been made' email. We were able to track it using the previous tracking number from when the documents were sent to bogota.

And we are thrilled that it has been accepted. Though we still find it funny that there is no official letter, just that the visa page has been stuck into the passport!

Kept us on our toes the whole time!

So to recap, an 8 week wait from initial online application, and a 6 week wait from the date that Bogota received our documents. (Non priority spouse visa, from Chile)

lane::

:fingerscrossed: for everyone that is applying and nervously waiting!


----------



## getmiles

anda said:


> Hi all, NZ ancestry visa applicant here.
> I've done the biometric testing and sent all the correct documentation.
> It's been 8 working days since they received my package but there hasn't been an email and the package hasn't been sent from their end. The website gave me a prediction of 8-10 working days, should I just wait it out or is there some way for me to check the progress?
> 
> I'm getting nervous even though there is no reason for my application to be denied.


Hi anda,

I'm apply for my ancestry visa next week (Tuesday) and just wondering if you're based in AKL, and if so, how long it took you to get an appointment for biometrics scanning? Even if you're not AKL based, how long you had to wait before going to the immigration centre? 

I'd be interested to know if you get your visa in the three weeks time as well, or if it took / takes longer.. typical me has left it to the very last minute and my departure before July 02 is looking less and less likely :frusty:


----------



## anda

getmiles said:


> Hi anda,
> 
> I'm apply for my ancestry visa next week (Tuesday) and just wondering if you're based in AKL, and if so, how long it took you to get an appointment for biometrics scanning? Even if you're not AKL based, how long you had to wait before going to the immigration centre?
> 
> I'd be interested to know if you get your visa in the three weeks time as well, or if it took / takes longer.. typical me has left it to the very last minute and my departure before July 02 is looking less and less likely :frusty:


Hi getmiles, you are able to choose a time for the biometric testing on the visa4uk website, luckily I was able to book mine on the same day I was travelling to Auckland from Tauranga, which was a few days from the day I booked it. I guess it's down to how busy they are on the day, but I don't think you would need to wait very long.

I finally got my visa today (Woohoo!) and it took 16/17 working days from the day they received it, which is slightly over the estimate but if you factor in post I guess it's about right. The bizarre part is that it was issued in Manila in the Philippines. I have zero clue why this would be the case as they are neither in the commonwealth nor particularly close to NZ.


----------



## Jeka_d

pinklaura13 said:


> So our FedEx parcel arrived today, Thursday, two days after we received the 'decision has been made' email. We were able to track it using the previous tracking number from when the documents were sent to bogota.
> 
> And we are thrilled that it has been accepted. Though we still find it funny that there is no official letter, just that the visa page has been stuck into the passport!
> 
> Kept us on our toes the whole time!
> 
> So to recap, an 8 week wait from initial online application, and a 6 week wait from the date that Bogota received our documents. (Non priority spouse visa, from Chile)
> 
> lane::
> 
> :fingerscrossed: for everyone that is applying and nervously waiting!



Congratulations!!!

I'm still waiting for mine, didn't arrive yesterday so I'm hoping it makes it here on Monday. I tried tracking with previous tracking number but it didn't work...so the waiting continues for me. Have a great and safe trip!


----------



## hallelr

Update!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement & Dependent, Settlement (Non-Priority)
Application submitted (online or in person): Online 26 March 2015
Biometrics taken: 30 March 2015
Application Mailed (via DHL): 30 March 2015
Documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (Email confirmation): 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision email received: 17 April 2015
Date your visa was received: 1 May 2015

After much stress with UPS- delayed shipping, charging me 138 in import fees (I'm filing a complaint) myself and my daughter have our visas! I feel like I can breathe again.

Thank you to everyone who devotes their personal time to help everyone within this forum. You are truly changing lives for the better.


----------



## twee

Congrats Hallelr,
Wonderful news. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## bluebubble

pinklaura13 said:


> So our FedEx parcel arrived today, Thursday, two days after we received the 'decision has been made' email. We were able to track it using the previous tracking number from when the documents were sent to bogota.
> 
> And we are thrilled that it has been accepted. Though we still find it funny that there is no official letter, just that the visa page has been stuck into the passport!
> 
> Kept us on our toes the whole time!
> 
> So to recap, an 8 week wait from initial online application, and a 6 week wait from the date that Bogota received our documents. (Non priority spouse visa, from Chile)
> 
> lane::
> 
> :fingerscrossed: for everyone that is applying and nervously waiting!


Congrats! Good to know you got yours in 8 weeks from Chile non-priority.

My wife is from Uruguay. We also sent it non-priority.
The lady at VFS said she had never seen a visa come back before 10 weeks.

Lets hope she is wrong.


----------



## pinklaura13

The people at the Chilean embassy didn't really no as they send on the documents to bogota and then they don't hear anymore. So they don't really know. And there are so many other deciding factors in the whole process anyway.

Fingers crossed it arrives soon for you!


----------



## sunshine26

Country applying from: USA
Visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
Biometrics taken: April 27th
Sent by post to Sheffield: April 27th

Our FedEx tracking says it should be delivered tomorrow (Tuesday), I imagine because today is a UK bank holiday.

Just one problem; in the pressure of making sure everything was good to go we somehow(!) completley forgot to get return shipping. Does anyone know how we can get the package/hopefully visa back once it's processed, without slowing down the process?

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon

sunshine26 said:


> Country applying from: USA Visa applied for: Spouse (priority) Biometrics taken: April 27th Sent by post to Sheffield: April 27th Our FedEx tracking says it should be delivered tomorrow (Tuesday), I imagine because today is a UK bank holiday. Just one problem; in the pressure of making sure everything was good to go we somehow(!) completley forgot to get return shipping. Does anyone know how we can
> get the package/hopefully visa back once it's processed, without slowing down the process? Thanks!


They will contact you and ask you for return shipping details. Nothing you can do until then


----------



## Mahf

YAY!! Finally got an email!

Country applying from: BRAZIL
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority) 
Date biometrics taken: 20th Mar/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24th Mar/2015 
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
Decision email received: 4th May

6 weeks til the decision has been made email. Wohoo! Now waiting for the passport! Fingers crossed! Good luck to everybody!


----------



## bluebubble

Mahf said:


> YAY!! Finally got an email!
> 
> Country applying from: BRAZIL
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 20th Mar/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24th Mar/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
> Decision email received: 4th May
> 
> 6 weeks til the decision has been made email. Wohoo! Now waiting for the passport! Fingers crossed! Good luck to everybody!


 good news! Great to hear another settlement visa in South America has been issued in less than 8 weeks.
I'm missing my son soo much. Feeling really down about it. 
It's only been about 10 days since they received our application (from Uruguay)


----------



## DeMobri

Mahf said:


> YAY!! Finally got an email!
> 
> Country applying from: BRAZIL
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 20th Mar/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24th Mar/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
> Decision email received: 4th May
> 
> 6 weeks til the decision has been made email. Wohoo! Now waiting for the passport! Fingers crossed! Good luck to everybody!


Congratulations on only having to wait 6 weeks, we submitted a month before you and waited 8 weeks before a decision made email on 24th April. We're till waiting for the decumentation to be returned to Rio to find out the answer though 

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mahf

DeMobri said:


> Congratulations on only having to wait 6 weeks, we submitted a month before you and waited 8 weeks before a decision made email on 24th April. We're till waiting for the decumentation to be returned to Rio to find out the answer though
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!


DeMobri did you pay to receive your passport back home?

I didn't pay for it so I am supposed to pick it up. I am wondering if they will send any email saying it's there ready to collect. As I have no tracking number or anything. In my email they said it is supposed to take 4 days for Brasilia and Sao Paulo ( I applied from Sao Paulo).

Does anyone knows how it works? Should I wait for an email from VSF now saying its ready to be collected?

Thanks and good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KellyWelly29

Country applying from: Albania
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority) 
Date biometrics taken: 13th March 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17th March 2015
Office location processing your visa: Warsaw
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
Decision email received: 30th April 2015
Documents picked up: 5th May 2015

VIsa granted! So happy!!! 

Good luck to those still waiting


----------



## DeMobri

Mahf said:


> DeMobri did you pay to receive your passport back home?
> 
> I didn't pay for it so I am supposed to pick it up. I am wondering if they will send any email saying it's there ready to collect. As I have no tracking number or anything. In my email they said it is supposed to take 4 days for Brasilia and Sao Paulo ( I applied from Sao Paulo).
> 
> Does anyone knows how it works? Should I wait for an email from VSF now saying its ready to be collected?
> 
> Thanks and good luck! :fingerscrossed:


We did pay for the delivery to home option but we have had no new tracking number and the original tracking number does not seem to be telling us anything useful. Added to this my Fiance in Rio has moved since ther application was made, but did try to inform them of the new delivery address. The waiting is horrendous, knowing that a decision has been made but no way to know what decision until we see the passport!


----------



## JoJo100

This is my timeline for my spouse visa re-application. My first app was refused due to insufficient supporting documentation (I sent my first app without the help of this forum -- big mistake!)

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority) 
Application submitted (online): April 26
Biometrics taken: April 29
Application Mailed (via UPS courier): May 1
Documents Delivered: May 5
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision email received: ???
Date visa received: ???

I hope to be updating soon with a successful application. Congratulations to all those who have been granted a visa!


----------



## tsmittay

Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for: fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): april 7
Date biometrics taken: april 16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: april 20 ,started reveiwing april 29
Office location processing your visa: sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: should be may 8.. fingers crossed everyone! !!


----------



## mcc1380

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority) 
Application submitted (online): April 23, 2015
Biometrics taken: April 28, 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS courier): April 28, 2015
Documents Delivered and email confirmation of receipt: April 30, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Decision email and courier tracking email received: May 05, 2015
Date visa received: ??? (freaking out)

can anyone give an idea, if this is a known pattern for approval or rejection?


----------



## nyclon

mcc1380 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority)
> Application submitted (online): April 23, 2015
> Biometrics taken: April 28, 2015
> Application Mailed (via UPS courier): April 28, 2015
> Documents Delivered and email confirmation of receipt: April 30, 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Decision email and courier tracking email received: May 05, 2015
> Date visa received: ??? (freaking out)
> 
> can anyone give an idea, if this is a known pattern for approval or rejection?


What do you mean? There are no hidden clues.


----------



## mcc1380

That's what I was trying to figure out. If there was a clue to know if the visa application was approved or not. I guessi will have to wait till it shows up.


----------



## nyclon

mcc1380 said:


> That's what I was trying to figure out. If there was a clue to know if the visa application was approved or not. I guessi will have to wait till it shows up.


No. There isn't.


----------



## mcc1380

Thanks


----------



## gigisweden

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner (priority) 
Date bio metrics taken: 29th April (Wednesday AM)
Email to say documents had arrive in Manila (where they process the visas): Monday 4th May. On Friday 1st May I emailed to ask if they had received my application and they hadn't so it turned up in Manila on Monday 4th May.
Office location processing your visa: Melbourne, Australia
Projected timeline given: 10 days 
Decision email received: 5th May (Tuesday, PM)
Visa received: Still waiting........

Very quick and I'm very surprised. I don't have my visa yet so I'm not sure if the quick turnaround is a good or bad thing, trying not to read too much into it until I get my passport back.


----------



## Mmerya

mcc1380 said:


> That's what I was trying to figure out. If there was a clue to know if the visa application was approved or not. I guessi will have to wait till it shows up.


Nerve racking isn't it? Makes for an exciting delivery though! Good luck!

Keep us posted. I am a day behind you on online application and arrival... So I will be obsessively checking my email tomorrow!


----------



## mcc1380

Thanks. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Bugs_bunny16

Country applying from: UAE 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Non-Priority) 
Application submitted (online): April 13, 2015
Biometrics taken: April 23, 2015
Application submitted: April 23, 2015
Documents Delivered and email confirmation of receipt: April 24, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi UAE
Decision email: May 06, 2015
Date visa received: Not yet received but im trying not to bite my nails!

What a fantastic day to receive the email! its my husband's Birthday! I had applied from Dubai and the website states the processing time is 30 working days. I got a 'you visa is now concluded' email on the 29th working day. So seems like UAE is within its processing timeline. 

Thank you to everyone in the forum esp Joppa and Nyclon. I have been following this forum for some time now. Hope the visa is successful. Can't wait to tear open the package!


----------



## Bugs_bunny16

Bugs_bunny16 said:


> Country applying from: UAE
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Application submitted (online): April 13, 2015
> Biometrics taken: April 23, 2015
> Application submitted: April 23, 2015
> Documents Delivered and email confirmation of receipt: April 24, 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi UAE
> Decision email: May 06, 2015
> Date visa received: Not yet received but im trying not to bite my nails!
> 
> What a fantastic day to receive the email! its my husband's Birthday! I had applied from Dubai and the website states the processing time is 30 working days. I got a 'you visa is now concluded' email on the 29th working day. So seems like UAE is within its processing timeline.
> 
> Thank you to everyone in the forum esp Joppa and Nyclon. I have been following this forum for some time now. Hope the visa is successful. Can't wait to tear open the package!


opps! pls read the month for application and biometrics as March and not April. i guess the excitment got to me!


----------



## bamgbsa1

Or does anyone have the link to check it online?


----------



## Joppa

There isn't. You can only make a request.


----------



## Mmerya

Decision has been made email!! Crossing fingers so I don't bite my nails!!!!

Very impressed with the turn around time!!!! A few days compared to the 4-5 weeks last fall!!!


----------



## TziuH

SPOUSE VISA
Country: Kenya
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): April 2, 2015
Date biometrics taken: April 24, 2015
Date documentation was received: April 24, 2015
Email confirmation from Pretoria: 
Decision has been made email:


----------



## JoJo100

JoJo100 said:


> This is my timeline for my spouse visa re-application. My first app was refused due to insufficient supporting documentation (I sent my first app without the help of this forum -- big mistake!)
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority)
> Application submitted (online): April 26
> Biometrics taken: April 29
> Application Mailed (via UPS courier): May 1
> Documents Delivered: May 5
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision email received: May 6
> Date visa received: ???
> 
> I hope to be updating soon with a successful application. Congratulations to all those who have been granted a visa!





So, this time it took the visa office 5 hours to make a decision, instead of 6 weeks! I guess Priority handling helped. 

Now, I wait for the docs...I'm on pins and needles!


----------



## KITKAT5

*Spouse visa - non priority*

COUNTRY: LILONGWE - MALAWI
TYPE OF VISA:SPOUSE VISA (NON PRIORITY)
DATE APPLICATION SUBMITTED ONLINE: 1 APRIL 2015
DATE BIOMETRICS TAKEN: 10 APRIL 2015
EMAIL CONFIRMATION FROM PRETORIA: 13 APRIL 2015
DECISION HAS BEEN MADE: still waiting


----------



## Sonne31

Country ; Azerbaijan - Baku
Type of visa: Spouse visa (non priority)
Date Application submitted on-line 20 April 2015
Date Biometrics Taken : 24 April 2015
Application has been received on 27 April 2015
Decision has been made: none yet still waiting


----------



## DeMobri

*Fiancé VISA - Brazil (Non-Priority) - Full timeline*

Country applying from: BRAZIL
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
Date biometrics taken: 23/02/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26/02/2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
Date decision email received: 24/04/2015 
(38 Working Days - 57 Calendar Days - 8 Weeks & 1 Day)
Date your visa was received: 06/05/2015 arrived in Rio – picked up in person (45 Working Days – 69 Calendar Days – 9 Weeks & 6 Days)
Decision: VISA APPROVED! So Happy right now  

Flight booked for Monday 11/05/2015 Now the fun starts 
Best of luck to everyone here who is still waiting!


----------



## Mahf

DeMobri, GREAT NEWS!!!!

After this long wait.... congratulations to you! Enjoy it


----------



## gigisweden

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner (priority) 
Date bio metrics taken: 29th April (Wednesday AM)
Email to say documents had arrive in Manila (where they process the visas): Monday 4th May. On Friday 1st May I emailed to ask if they had received my application and they hadn't so it turned up in Manila on Monday 4th May.
Office location processing your visa: Melbourne, Australia
Projected timeline given: 10 days 
Decision email received: 5th May (Tuesday, PM)
Visa received: 7th May (AM)!!!!!


----------



## wacko

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement 
Application submitted (online): 19th of Feb 2015
Biometrics taken: 23rd of Feb 15
Office location processing your visa: Islamabad, Pakistan
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision email received: 6th of May- Processed email from FCO 
Date visa received: 7th of May. VISA received!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you Joppa and all the moderators for helping me. I only used this website for guidance. All of you have been very helpful and supportive so thank you so much


----------



## tsmittay

Country applying from:CANADA
Type of visa applied for:FIANCE
Date application submitted (online or in person): APRIL 7
Date biometrics taken: APRIL 16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: APRIL 1
20... REVIEWED APRIL 29 
Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
Projected timeline given: 4 -8 WEEKS
Date your visa was received:TODAY!!!!!!SO HAPPY.


----------



## Jeka_d

Final timeline:

Country applying from :Honduras
Type of visa: spouse
Online application: 14th Feb
Biometrics (Panama): 11th March
Confirmation docs received(Colombia): 18th March
Approximate timeline given: 60 days
Confirmation assigned ECO: 27th April
Confirmation decision made: 28th April
Visa received: 4th May

Very que excited!! Good luck to everyone waiting and thankyou to the moderators. I might not have participated a lot but the input just from reading other threads was amazing.


----------



## Shadene

I got my spouse visa today I'm so excited I need to start a new thread but I dnt know how can someone help me please? I've been glued to this site daily but just decided to join this forum is wonderful.


----------



## mcc1380

Mmerya said:


> Nerve racking isn't it? Makes for an exciting delivery though! Good luck!
> 
> Keep us posted. I am a day behind you on online application and arrival... So I will be obsessively checking my email tomorrow!


Received the package today with Visa.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority) 
Application submitted (online): April 23, 2015
Biometrics taken: April 28, 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS courier): April 28, 2015
Documents Delivered and email confirmation of receipt: April 30, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Decision email and courier tracking email received: May 05, 2015
Date visa received: May 07, 2015

start to end 14 days total. Visa was actually issued on May 01, 2015. Super happy that it came so fast. It will help us plan the flight dates with good amount of time.

I have sent 20+ items, notarized affidavit, tax, bank statements, utility, accommodation letter, etc ... they returned everything exactly the way I sent it to them, except they kept the 1) signed application print out, 2) health surcharge confirmation email 3) health surcharge payment email 4) VAF4A Appendix 2 and 5) they used the courier label. 
I thought they would keep the copies of marriage certificate, passport page copies, kids birth certificate etc. They returned the copies as well. I am okay with all that, even though I went through a lot of trouble putting all these together. 

What is really annoying, is that, they returned both the passport size pictures(I sent 2). I had to go through a lot of trouble to get the right size,etc and had to go to a expensive photography shop(one of the instructions on UK passport size picture says, it has to be taken professionally. I wonder why they bother asking for passport size picture, when they are taking it during biometrics?

Thanks to everyone on this forum for sharing many information that helped me put the whole package together without paying a hefty attorney fee. The application fee, priority fee, courier charge and health surcharge was already quite high ($3205). 

This forum is extremely helpful.


----------



## bluebubble

Jeka_d said:


> Final timeline:
> 
> Country applying from :Honduras
> Type of visa: spouse
> Online application: 14th Feb
> Biometrics (Panama): 11th March
> Confirmation docs received(Colombia): 18th March
> Approximate timeline given: 60 days
> Confirmation assigned ECO: 27th April
> Confirmation decision made: 28th April
> Visa received: 4th May
> 
> Very que excited!! Good luck to everyone waiting and thankyou to the moderators. I might not have participated a lot but the input just from reading other threads was amazing.




well done!

Was this non-priority?


----------



## skyf

tsmittay said:


> Country applying from:CANADA
> Type of visa applied for:FIANCE
> Date application submitted (online or in person): APRIL 7
> Date biometrics taken: APRIL 16
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: APRIL 1
> 20... REVIEWED APRIL 29
> Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
> Projected timeline given: 4 -8 WEEKS
> Date your visa was received:TODAY!!!!!!SO HAPPY.


Congratulations. Can you confirm dates It would appear your application was received before you submitted?


----------



## Shadene

Morning Group God is truly amazing
I received my spouse visa yesterday im from Jamaica it took roughly 3 weeks non priority. I only got 2 emails one for confirmation of documents at Sheffields and the other to send an envelope. I heard nothing until I got a call from the courier that my package was ready I'm so happy n just giving God thanks. So it's possible to not hear anything from them n still get good news. My hubby n I have been together from 2010, got married 2014 and started the filing 2015. The lawyer we used was GOD. We submitted a bunch of stuff as we were saving them up from we met .i found this forum after we sent off our documents but it has been very helpful too.


----------



## Mmerya

VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!

Wahoo!!!!!! Thank you soooooo much Joppa and Nyclon!!!!! With your help we have successfully received my fiancé and spouse visa!!!!!! It wouldn't have been possible without this forum! You all will continue to be a great source of knowledge and support as we find our way and settle in the UK!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo100

JoJo100 said:


> So, this time it took the visa office 5 hours to make a decision, instead of 6 weeks! I guess Priority handling helped.
> 
> Now, I wait for the docs...I'm on pins and needles!



Got my visa today!!! May 8!! 

Thanks so much for all of the advice and kind words. It's nice to know I wasn't alone in this process. 

Packing starts in earnest now. Hope to be in the UK by the first week of June. lane:

For those still waiting...don't lose hope. This forum has a wealth of information and I couldn't have done it without it!


----------



## mcc1380

Mmerya said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wahoo!!!!!! Thank you soooooo much Joppa and Nyclon!!!!! With your help we have successfully received my fiancé and spouse visa!!!!!! It wouldn't have been possible without this forum! You all will continue to be a great source of knowledge and support as we find our way and settle in the UK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers!!!!!!!!!


good to hear. Good luck on the move.


----------



## hope02

*Fiancee Visa*

Hello i'm new to the website 

This is my timeline

Country applying from: Jordan
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
Location of visa processing : Amman-Jordan
Date of Online Application made: 20/02/2015
Date of Biometrics taken: 15/03/2015
Date of documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23/03/2015
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
Date of decision email received: ....(Still waiting) 

this is my 2nd time applying, last time i was refused only because i didn't include booking confirmation and receipts for marriage ceremony 

it took me 11 weeks last time 

wish me luck


----------



## Mahf

YAAAY!!! Can't believe I finally have it!! Visa granted!! Thanks so much to all members of this great forum! 

Country applying from: BRAZIL
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority) 
Date biometrics taken: 20th Mar/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24th Mar/2015 
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
Decision email received: 4th May
Documents picked up: 8th May

Good luck to everyone still waiting for the visa!


----------



## DeMobri

Mahf said:


> YAAAY!!! Can't believe I finally have it!! Visa granted!! Thanks so much to all members of this great forum!
> 
> Country applying from: BRAZIL
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 20th Mar/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24th Mar/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá-Colombia
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
> Decision email received: 4th May
> Documents picked up: 8th May
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for the visa!


Congratulation!


----------



## Jubilee_Royal

hope02 said:


> this is my 2nd time applying, last time i was refused only because i didn't include booking confirmation and receipts for marriage ceremony
> 
> it took me 11 weeks last time
> 
> wish me luck


1. So Home Office is actually giving you full answer what was cause of your refusal? 

2. Booking confirmation for the embassy appointment right? 

3. Does the receipt for marriage ceremony is that essential? Cos i don't have it.


----------



## hope02

The refusal was based on that i didn't show them an evidence for marriage arrangement either civil or religious.

then i include the provisional booking for marriage ceremony (which is the confirmation letter and receipt from the registry office)

not sure if the receipt is essential.


----------



## sunshine26

*Visa granted!*

Visa granted today!! We are so happy and really thankful for the help on this forum which meant we knew exactly what was needed and un-jumbled the gov.uk instructions!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
Application completed online: 26th April
Date biometrics taken: 29th April
Date documents posted by FedEx: 19th April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 5th
Application received e-mail from Sheffield: May 6th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
E-mail asking for return shipping: May 6th (we replied same day)
Decision email received: May 7th
Documents received by UPS: May 11th!!

Such a quick turnaround  Good luck to everyone else applying!


----------



## Jeka_d

bluebubble said:


> well done!
> 
> Was this non-priority?


Honduras doesn't have a priority option.


----------



## lornaabigail

My husbands spouse visa timeline was as follows:

Country applying from: Egypt 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse 
Location of visa processing: Abu Dhabi
Date of online application made:20th march 
Date of biometrics taken: 26th march 
Date documentation received by ukba:29th march 
Projected timeline: 60 working days 
Date of decision email received: 6th may 
Ready for collection: 6th may 
Picked up application: 13th may
Decision: visa approved


----------



## 820650

Visas for my wife and dependent stepson received in just 8 working days (door to door)!

Many thanks for the invaluable advice gleaned from this forum and especially to Joppa for the help in answering our query.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse and 17 year old dependent (Priority)
Application completed online: Friday 1st May
Biometrics appointment: Monday 4th May
Documents posted via UPS: Tuesday 5th May
Application received email from UKBA office, Sheffield: Friday 8th May
Decision email received: Monday 11th May
Documents received via UPS: Thursday 14th May

Best wishes to everyone currently going through the process.


----------



## piercef0rmvp

Hi Everyone,

Thank you to everyone for your contributions here. I've only been a reader up until this point, but your tips and input has been incredibly useful throughout the process.

That being said, I was hoping for a bit on input on my timeline. I'm an American who is engaged to a British girl, thus I am applying for the fiance visa. I got the 'received' email this Monday (May 11) and have still yet to receive a 'decision' email. Being that today is Friday, this means it will trickle into next week. Normally, I wouldn't be worried, but after seeing all of these recent priority applications from the US go through in 1-3 days, I'm beginning to get concerned about my own.

Should I be concerned? Is it the case that the longer you wait, the more likely a rejection? I'm not normally a worrier, but I'm sure everyone here knows the stress that comes with the process.

Thanks again for your help everyone!

Here's my timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (Priority)
Application completed online: April 15
Biometrics appointment: April 27
Application received email from UKBA office, Sheffield: May 11 (Monday)
Decision email received: ?????


----------



## puii

wish you best of luck ..i just got a refusal letter on my Uk spouse visa too and deciding what to do next whether to reapply or looking for administrative review...


----------



## nyclon

piercef0rmvp said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your contributions here. I've only been a reader up until this point, but your tips and input has been incredibly useful throughout the process.
> 
> That being said, I was hoping for a bit on input on my timeline. I'm an American who is engaged to a British girl, thus I am applying for the fiance visa. I got the 'received' email this Monday (May 11) and have still yet to receive a 'decision' email. Being that today is Friday, this means it will trickle into next week. Normally, I wouldn't be worried, but after seeing all of these recent priority applications from the US go through in 1-3 days, I'm beginning to get concerned about my own.
> 
> Should I be concerned? Is it the case that the longer you wait, the more likely a rejection? I'm not normally a worrier, but I'm sure everyone here knows the stress that comes with the process.
> 
> Thanks again for your help everyone!
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance (Priority)
> Application completed online: April 15
> Biometrics appointment: April 27
> Application received email from UKBA office, Sheffield: May 11 (Monday)
> Decision email received: ?????


Please don't post the same thing twice. I will answer your question here but in future, rather than risking your post getting buried in a bulky thread start a new post.

All you can do is wait. Processing times vary for a myriad of reasons. All priority does is put your application ahead of non-priority applications. It does not guarantee that it will be processed in a certain amount of time. Just because US priority applications were being processed in a day or 2 last week or the week before doesn't mean that timeline still holds for this week. As we're getting into summer they get busier at Sheffield so things are bound to slow down and maybe they already have.


----------



## piercef0rmvp

nyclon said:


> Please don't post the same thing twice. I will answer your question here but in future, rather than risking your post getting buried in a bulky thread start a new post.
> 
> All you can do is wait. Processing times vary for a myriad of reasons. All priority does is put your application ahead of non-priority applications. It does not guarantee that it will be processed in a certain amount of time. Just because US priority applications were being processed in a day or 2 last week or the week before doesn't mean that timeline still holds for this week. As we're getting into summer they get busier at Sheffield so things are bound to slow down and maybe they already have.


Appreciate the input nyclon and apologies for the double post (just a little anxious!).


----------



## SharpE

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit (married 20 years, included only marriage cert + recent joint property tax bill). Left most fields as N/A on the application per Joppa's rec.
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 21, 2015 online
Date biometrics taken: April 29, 2015 at local INS office
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Arrived May 4th, Received May 12th
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given:13-15 business days from May 12th
Date your visa was received: Mailed May 13th, in my hands May 15th, 2015. 

For October 2015 arrival in the UK

SharpE


----------



## montanesca

Hi everyone! 

Finally this morning we were woken up with the best surprise, EEA2 Residence Card! 

This is my timeline:

Country applying from: UK (I am Macedonian, entered on Family Permit)
Type of visa applied for: EEA2 Residence Card 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14 January 2015 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 January 2015
Office location processing your visa: Liverpool
CoA WITHOUT right to work: 02 February 2015
Decision email: none
Date your visa was received: Valid from May 13th, arrived with Royal Mail - Special delivery May 15th 2015. 

I wish everyone the best, and i would like to thank the admins for all the help and information! We are very grateful! 

Greetings!


----------



## kaiwhyte

We have got the Spouse Visa today!!!  

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority) 
Date Online Application Submit: 6th May 2015
Date biometrics taken: 13th May 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14 May 2015 
Office location processing your visa: Manila office
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Decision email received: 15th May
Documents picked up: 19th May

Amazing turnaround time! We are extremely happy


----------



## KITKAT5

That calls for a celebration. Happy for you!!:blush:


----------



## Shadene

Helpppp!!!


Hi guys can anyone help me out please I applied for a spouse visa of which I got it may 7. I received my passport back in my country via courier which I paid for. My husband sent the supporting documents to Sheffields putting his address and a prepaid return envelope to date he has not received them back yet and I'm worried because those were very important papers. I copied the originals and sent both. Emails to ukvi has gotten me no response they reply everytime asking for my d.o.b passport # gwf etc which I send and no response . Can anyone advise me on what to do or an email contact please!!!!!???


----------



## TziuH

Shadene said:


> Helpppp!!!
> 
> 
> Hi guys can anyone help me out please I applied for a spouse visa of which I got it may 7. I received my passport back in my country via courier which I paid for. My husband sent the supporting documents to Sheffields putting his address and a prepaid return envelope to date he has not received them back yet and I'm worried because those were very important papers. I copied the originals and sent both. Emails to ukvi has gotten me no response they reply everytime asking for my d.o.b passport # gwf etc which I send and no response . Can anyone advise me on what to do or an email contact please!!!!!???


I would call. It costs GBP1.37 but I think they'll be more attentive if you or your husband call to let them know you haven't got your files back.


----------



## Shadene

Hello, thanks for replying Tziuh, I will let him do just that because some of those documents are really hard to replace and I'm guessing I will need them when I'm doing my FLR. Thanks again.


----------



## bluebubble

Country applying from: Uruguay
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa (non Priority)

Date biometrics taken: 21st April 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 April2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 10 weeks

Email received stating it has been assigned to an agent: 19th May 2015

Does everyone get this last email stating it's been assigned to an agent? I haven't seen anyone post that.


----------



## nyclon

There is no consistency in emails.


----------



## bluebubble

nyclon said:


> There is no consistence in emails.


I have seen consistency in the 'returning supporting documents' emails, usually on Fridays.

But never seen anyone mentioning this one


----------



## nyclon

As I said, there is no consistency in emails but I guess you know better.


----------



## bluebubble

nyclon said:


> As I said, there is no consistency in emails but I guess you know better.


Just simple observation from this thread!
It has also been mentioned by others the emails tend to come on Fridays.


----------



## twee

My email came on a Wednesday that papers were received and the decision made was on a Thursday.


----------



## Joppa

Don't try to see any pattern in when and whether emails are sent. There isn't, full stop. ECOs and decision making centres aren't that regimented!


----------



## getmiles

Country applying from: NZ
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 11 2015, online
Date biometrics taken: May 15, NZ Immigration (Auckland)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sent via courier May 15th, received at Private Bag location in Auckland early hours of Monday 18/05. No confirmation docs are with UKVI Manila received as of yet... 
Office location processing your visa: Manila 
Projected timeline given: assuming 15 business days from receipt in Manila
Date your visa was received: ___________

Looks like they're quite inconsistent with sending emails so I guess I will wait and if I haven't heard anything by 15th June (estimating 3-4 days to be received in Manila then another 16 working days to process application) I'll have to lodge a query online to see how it's all going. Bit nerve-racking now, just waiting for the decision to be made


----------



## wgen

This is for my fiancée who just had her interview today .

Country applying from: RU
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 5 2015, online
Date biometrics taken: May 22 2015, Novosibirsk
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 22 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: ___________


----------



## bluebubble

pinklaura13 said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are at that nerve racking place where we have received the 'a decision has been made' email today, however they do not state wether it has been granted!
> 
> We wait so long and then they taunt us even more!
> 
> VISA type: spouse/unmarried partner visa, no children (non-priority)
> Applying from: chile (documents sent to bogota)
> Date of online application: 1st March 2015
> Date of biometrics: 17th March 2015 (Chile)
> Confirmation email of received documents: 19th March 2015
> 
> Waiting for approx 6 weeks
> 
> Received email that documents assigned to ECO: 27th April 2015
> Received email that 'a decision has been made', passport and documents will arrive via FedEx in 1-2 days: 28th April 2015
> 
> Come on fedex!!!!!


I see you got the visa. Congrats!

We've just got the final email days after it was assigned to the ECO. 

Fingers crossed for us. The turnaround was so much quicker than anyone said.
Also the lady at VFS in Buenos Aires said if you receive an email quickly normally it is BAD NEWS!


----------



## bluebubble

Country applying from: Uruguay
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa (non Priority)

Date biometrics taken: 21st April 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 April2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 10 weeks

Email received stating it has been assigned to an agent: 19th May 2015
Email recieved stating 'decision has been made - documents being returned': 22 May 2015!!

ahhh the suspense is killing me.
At least it's a bank holiday weekend, wouldn't be able to concentrate at work at all.
Sweaty palms, butterflies in my stomach, the lot

I can't believe we received the decision already whether it is good or bad.


----------



## singh59

Simran2015 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone recently (March/April 2015) applied for a spouse visa from the VFS office in Jalandhar and got a decision on the application.
> 
> We applied on 23rd March and to date have had nothing. I emailed the on-line query service and they have stated that the application has not been checked. Just wanted to try and guage what other peoples timelines are.
> 
> Thanks


We are in the exact same boat, applied on 26 March 2015 VFS Jalandhar and had no update whatsoever.


----------



## RebeccaAdl96

laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from:
> Type of visa applied for:
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken:
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Thanks!


(My partner is applying for the visa, I am a British born citizen )

New zealand
Youth mobility scheme temporary migrant 
30th April 2015
8th may 2015
No idea, they didn't even message us.
Manila.
3-4 weeks 
Hasn't been received yet,
Received an email this morning saying a decision has been made and our documents are being returned to the VISA APPLICATION CENTRE.

Have no idea weather it's a yes or a no... Any one have any ideas?
Thank you!


----------



## ian2307

bluebubble said:


> I see you got the visa. Congrats!
> 
> We've just got the final email days after it was assigned to the ECO.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us. The turnaround was so much quicker than anyone said.
> Also the lady at VFS in Buenos Aires said if you receive an email quickly normally it is BAD NEWS!


With regard to decision made quickly. My partner applied for a marriage/civil partnership visa from Peru to the Bogota decision making centre.
Bio metrics were take at the Lima embassy on 1st April decision made email received on 13th April then heard nothing until FedEx delivered the visa on 18th May. We also thought it was bad news as we had the email back so quickly and the time it took for the visa to arrive.
So don't give up hope if you do receive a quick decision.


----------



## bluebubble

ian2307 said:


> With regard to decision made quickly. My partner applied for a marriage/civil partnership visa from Peru to the Bogota decision making centre.
> Bio metrics were take at the Lima embassy on 1st April decision made email received on 13th April then heard nothing until FedEx delivered the visa on 18th May. We also thought it was bad news as we had the email back so quickly and the time it took for the visa to arrive.
> So don't give up hope if you do receive a quick decision.


Thanks for your response. Glad it worked out for you.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nyclon

RebeccaAdl96 said:


> (My partner is applying for the visa, I am a British born citizen )
> 
> New zealand
> Youth mobility scheme temporary migrant
> 30th April 2015
> 8th may 2015
> No idea, they didn't even message us.
> Manila.
> 3-4 weeks
> Hasn't been received yet,
> Received an email this morning saying a decision has been made and our documents are being returned to the VISA APPLICATION CENTRE.
> 
> Have no idea weather it's a yes or a no... Any one have any ideas?
> Thank you!


They are generic emails with no hidden clues or secret messages. All you can do is wait until your documents are returned to you.


----------



## ian2307

Thank you and Good luck.


----------



## thatweirdlady

Applying from the US
Spouse visa 

Submitted online may 5
Biometrics may 14
Documents mailed may 22 
So far  now we wait.


----------



## getmiles

Hmm can't see anywhere to update my earlier post... Anyways, sent a query over the weekend and got the generic "your application has arrived but has not yet been assessed by an ECO" reply yesterday, but I just got the "a decision has been made email" about 30 minutes ago... 

Concerned my visa application has been rejected because I used an older photo and didn't send my bank statements for my general / cheque account as they were about 50+ pages for 6 months, only my savings account statement and confirmation of funds from the bank.

I'll be angry if those two mistakes I made have meant a rejected visa, but I guess I can only wait and see when I get my passport back


----------



## skyf

getmiles said:


> Hmm can't see anywhere to update my earlier post... Anyways, sent a query over the weekend and got the generic "your application has arrived but has not yet been assessed by an ECO" reply yesterday, but I just got the "a decision has been made email" about 30 minutes ago...
> 
> Concerned my visa application has been rejected because I used an older photo and didn't send my bank statements for my general / cheque account as they were about 50+ pages for 6 months, only my savings account statement and confirmation of funds from the bank.
> 
> I'll be angry if those two mistakes I made have meant a rejected visa, but I guess I can only wait and see when I get my passport back


The return of documents and decision letter may well surprise you and your Intuition proved wrong. No point in beating yourself up at this stage.


----------



## jb24lagrosa

bluebubble said:


> Country applying from: Uruguay
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa (non Priority)
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 21st April 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 April2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota
> Projected timeline given: 10 weeks
> 
> Email received stating it has been assigned to an agent: 19th May 2015
> Email recieved stating 'decision has been made - documents being returned': 22 May 2015!!
> 
> ahhh the suspense is killing me.
> At least it's a bank holiday weekend, wouldn't be able to concentrate at work at all.
> Sweaty palms, butterflies in my stomach, the lot
> ?
> 
> I can't believe we received the decision already whether it is good or bad.


 Didd you get it? How did you know the location of visa processing?


----------



## Gudrun

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority) Under Category F
Application submitted (online): May 15th, 2015
Biometrics taken: May 18th, 2015
Application Mailed (via UPS courier): May 19th, 2015
Documents Delivered: May 21st, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Decision email:?
Date visa received: ?

We never received a confirmation email to say that our docs had arrived. I just know because of the UPS tracking that they were delivered. Does anyone know if we should inquire about this?


----------



## Pallykin

Gudrun said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority) Under Category F
> Application submitted (online): May 15th, 2015
> Biometrics taken: May 18th, 2015
> Application Mailed (via UPS courier): May 19th, 2015
> Documents Delivered: May 21st, 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Decision email:?
> Date visa received: ?
> 
> We never received a confirmation email to say that our docs had arrived. I just know because of the UPS tracking that they were delivered. Does anyone know if we should inquire about this?


They are very uneven in their communication. LOTS of people never receive an email and use the tracking information from their courier as confirmation that the application arrived. Best of luck, and here's hoping that your wait is not long.


----------



## simolife

hi

EEA FP 

69 Calendar Days

47 Working days

And still waiting...

Is this Normal...!!!!!!!?????


----------



## Gudrun

Thanks! That's what I figured but wanted to check!


----------



## jb24lagrosa

Country applying from:italy
Type of visa applied for:spouse(priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person):20 may 2015
Date biometrics taken:22 may 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26 may 2015
Office location processing your visa:?
Projected timeline given:?
Date of decision email:
Date your visa was received:


----------



## bluebubble

Well what a mess up with Fedex! I have been in contact with them to escalate the issue. Our package ended up in Memphis, TN!!!! In the wrong direction entirely.
It has been there stuck for 12 hours now!! We are furious. Priority paid and this appalling service. No wonder Sheffield stopped using them.

From Bogota - Panama - Costa Rica - Memphis (12 hours here now).

Instead it should have been a flight to Brazil-MVD or Panama-MVD in 7 hours!!

<snip>


----------



## Joppa

It may not work like that. They have their own hub and spoke operation, so chances are all consignments from Colombia first go to Memphis, TN, their regional hub, and then sent on to Uruguay.


----------



## bluebubble

Joppa said:


> It may not work like that. They have their own hub and spoke operation, so chances are all consignments from Colombia first go to Memphis, TN, their regional hub, and then sent on to Uruguay.


Maybe but who can explain it's 13 hour stay in Memphis? Appalling.
DHL/UPS have far superior routes and logistics from my experience.

Why did Sheffield cease using Fedex? I wonder.
If you check out Fedex FB it is filled with complaints about delays. No excuse for this.


----------



## Joppa

Waiting for connecting flight? Or next FedEx flight to Montevideo? Each company has its own business model. Operating profit of $3 billion. Perhaps they are more geared to big corporate logistics than private business.


----------



## jessyuhe

*need help BADLY!*

hi everyone, I'm currently a Chinese citizen with an US green card.

My biometrics to get a Tourist Visa for this summer for post-grad traveling is this Friday (5/29). Will everything be back in my hands before my appointment with the Germany Consulate on 6/30? 

The reason why I'm a little concerned is because my friend who is actually studying abroad and also has a green card, got an USPS notification that it was delivered to NY last Monday, but an email today that it was actually received by the visa service? Why was there a discrepancy? 

I'm just a little worried now and not sure if I wanna take the risk of not getting my visa in time for my second appointment. Any help will be GREATLY appreciated


----------



## skyf

Visa type applied......Fiancee
Visa type issued.......Marriage CPA
Country...................Belarus
Online Application......4th April 2015
Biometrics taken........28th April 2015
Documents delivered.. 28th April 2015
Decision/Visa issued....26th May 2015

Entry date on Visa........1st June 2015
Until .........1st December 2015


----------



## dmhill

*Uk ymv*

Visa type applied.......................................Youth Mobility Visa
Country....................................................New Zealand
Online Application......................................29th April 2015
Biometrics taken.......................................4th May 2015
Documents sent........................................6th May 2015
Email from Manila Visa Processing Hub...... 18th May 2015
Passport with visa arrived...........................25th May 2015

Total time from sending documents to receiving visa - 19 days (13 working days)


----------



## moroc33

Type of Visa: Spouse 
Country applying from: Morocco
Office processing visa: Rabat
Online app submitted: May 15 
Date biometrics taken and documentation submitted: May 25 Non priority
May 27 Email regarding documentation received by UKVI in Paris
Email regarding decission made:
Visa received
Been long time away from my wife and its taking its toll. Hope to receive the visa soon


----------



## kopfan

All thanks and Praise is due to Allah

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person):8th March 2015
Date biometrics taken:19 March 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20 March 2015
Office location processing your visa: Islamabad - Croydon
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date of decision email: 27th May 2015
Date your visa was received: 28th May 2015

Thanks for all the help - special mention for Joppa and Nyclon


----------



## Hobbiton

Hi everyone, I am moroccan girl living in Spain with a Spanish permanent residence card.

Type of Visa: Spouse/ Settlement (Non priority)
Country applying from: Spain/Madrid
Online app submitted: 18th May
Date biometrics taken and documentation submitted: 25th May
Email regarding documentation received by UKVI in London: 26th May
Email regarding decission made: ?
Visa received: ?


----------



## Joppa

Hobbiton said:


> Hi everyone, I am moroccan girl living in Spain with a Spanish permanent residence card.
> 
> Type of Visa: Spouse/ Settlement (Non priority)
> Country applying from: Spain/Madrid
> Online app submitted: 18th May
> Date biometrics taken and documentation submitted: 25th May
> Email regarding documentation received by UKVI in London: 26th May
> Email regarding decission made: ?
> Visa received: ?


You application will be processed in Croydon, London, and usual processing time is 12 weeks.


----------



## Hobbiton

Joppa said:


> You application will be processed in Croydon, London, and usual processing time is 12 weeks.


Thank you Joppa for your reply. 

I hope it's faster than 12 weeks. Waiting is hard, we have applied through a solicitor and I'm sure we have all the conditions and all the papers to prove it. 

In TLScontact website gets the following message: 

Your application is now with UK Visas & Immigration for a decision.

Application Submitted √*

Received by UKVI √*

Transferred for Decision √*

Decision Made ?

Please Joppa, what does mean this "Your application is now with UK Visas & Immigration for a decision? that has been already assigned to an agent, or it has only arrived to UKVI visas?

I'm a little confused because it does not specify anything.

Thank you


----------



## Pallykin

How long are spouse/unmarried partner visas taking to process for US applicants, both priority and non-priority? I'm guessing we are getting into the busy summer season.

I'll be very curious to learn if they get better at using people's proposed travel dates for the 30 day vignette with BRP collection at the local Post Office as that new process rolls out.


----------



## Gudrun

> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority) Under Category F
> Application submitted (online): May 15th, 2015
> Biometrics taken: May 18th, 2015
> Application Mailed (via UPS courier): May 19th, 2015
> Documents Delivered: May 21st, 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Decision email:?
> Date visa received: ?


Update to the above. We received a confirmation email yesterday and then a decision made email today! Docs are on the way back to us!!


----------



## bluebubble

Gudrun said:


> Update to the above. We received a confirmation email yesterday and then a decision made email today! Docs are on the way back to us!!


Good luck!

We are moments away. It's on the Fedex van in the city almost arriving!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Last few hours at work were not very productive. Glad I'm at home now waiting for my wife to call.


----------



## Gudrun

So exciting! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bluebubble

Visa received!!!!

documents received at Bogota: 24 April (non priority settlement)
assigned to ECO: 19 May
decision email received: 22 May
Visa received today: 28 May.

Just about 1 month for a Non-Priority visa for South America!!!! Must be a record.


Such a relief. Now where's that special bottle of wine??

phewww best day of my life!
Thanks to everyone for your support.
Good luck to everyone waiting and going through the long process.


----------



## Gudrun

Congratulations! Hope I'll be having a special bottle of wine soon too! (Sharing with my husband of course)!


----------



## bluebubble

Gudrun said:


> Congratulations! Hope I'll be having a special bottle of wine soon too! (Sharing with my husband of course)!


A nice Argentinean white, don't tell the misses! But Uruguayan wine is hard to find here.
I drink Mate here though.

Keep us updated.

I'm jumping around telling my family and neighbours!!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

bluebubble said:


> A nice Argentinean white, don't tell the misses! But Uruguayan wine is hard to find here. I drink Mate here though. Keep us updated. I'm jumping around telling my family and neighbours!!


So glad to hear your good news. I know from another forum that this has been a long and challenging battle for you! No wonder you are celebrating!


----------



## KITKAT5

Good news !!!


----------



## Gudrun

bluebubble said:


> A nice Argentinean white, don't tell the misses! But Uruguayan wine is hard to find here.
> I drink Mate here though.
> 
> Keep us updated.
> 
> I'm jumping around telling my family and neighbours!!


I bet you are! Scheduled delivery for our stuff is Monday....painful wait over the weekend!!


----------



## bluebubble

Gudrun said:


> I bet you are! Scheduled delivery for our stuff is Monday....painful wait over the weekend!!


oh yes we waited form Friday morning to today. 6 days!!

Just booked the flights already for next Friday!! Last weekend they were 40% cheaper


----------



## getmiles

RebeccaAdl96 said:


> (My partner is applying for the visa, I am a British born citizen )
> 
> New zealand
> Youth mobility scheme temporary migrant
> 30th April 2015
> 8th may 2015
> No idea, they didn't even message us.
> Manila.
> 3-4 weeks
> Hasn't been received yet,
> Received an email this morning saying a decision has been made and our documents are being returned to the VISA APPLICATION CENTRE.
> 
> Have no idea weather it's a yes or a no... Any one have any ideas?
> Thank you!


Did you get your docs with the decision back yet? I got a decision email a couple of days after you on Tuesday 26/05 but my parcel still isn't showing up on CourierPost tracking 

Just wanting them back ASAP so if I have to apply again I don't want to be waiting another 3 weeks and getting closer to my departure date in July!

(*ETA - correcting the date)


----------



## woody3se

*Visa Approved*

Hello, Just wanted to share my visa timeline with everyone 

Applied from USA for a spouse/settlement visa
*April 14th*- Completed online application
*April 17th*- Biometrics were completed
*April 28th*- Documents were sent to UKBA in Sheffield (Husband was missing an important document, so there was a delay sending everything off)
*May 7th*- Received an email that documents were being reviewed
*May 13th*- Received an email stating a decision had been made
*May 15th*- Passport arrived with my new visa!!!
*May 21st- Arrived at Manchester and re-united with my husband!!!

Thanks to everyone for all the advice that I received here!! The UK visa websites are not very clear, and this forum was a godsend!!! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!*


----------



## bluebubble

woody3se said:


> Hello, Just wanted to share my visa timeline with everyone
> 
> Applied from USA for a spouse/settlement visa
> *April 14th*- Completed online application
> *April 17th*- Biometrics were completed
> *April 28th*- Documents were sent to UKBA in Sheffield (Husband was missing an important document, so there was a delay sending everything off)
> *May 7th*- Received an email that documents were being reviewed
> *May 13th*- Received an email stating a decision had been made
> *May 15th*- Passport arrived with my new visa!!!
> *May 21st- Arrived at Manchester and re-united with my husband!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the advice that I received here!! The UK visa websites are not very clear, and this forum was a godsend!!! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!*


*

Brilliant!! Very fast! Congrats.

My wife and 5yr old son will arrive at Heathrow next Saturday *


----------



## woody3se

Thank You!! And congratulations to you as well!!


----------



## hope02

Country applying from: Jordan
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
Location of visa processing : Amman-Jordan
Date of Online Application made: 20/02/2015
Date of Biometrics taken: 15/03/2015
Date of documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23/03/2015
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
Date of decision email received: 24/05/2015
Date of documents received: 30/05/2015

Visa granted thank you everyone and good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## Gudrun

> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority) Under Category F
> Application submitted (online): May 15th, 2015
> Biometrics taken: May 18th, 2015
> Application Mailed (via UPS courier): May 19th, 2015
> Documents Delivered: May 21st, 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Confirmation email: May 27th 2015
> Decision email:May 28th 2015
> Date visa received: June 1st!!


It is with huge relief that I post here to say my husband got his visa today! We are so happy the wait is over. This was such a stressful thing to go through and I'm very glad we were able to have the help of this forum to get us through.

We applied under Catergory F (self employment only) and it was tricky to figure out all the docs to send (especially as we were applying with documents from the US not UK). Anyway it worked out! I will post a list of our docs in a separate thread in case it helps any one else.

Best of luck to those still waiting.


----------



## thatweirdlady

Gudrun said:


> It is with huge relief that I post here to say my husband got his visa today! We are so happy the wait is over. This was such a stressful thing to go through and I'm very glad we were able to have the help of this forum to get us through.
> 
> We applied under Catergory F (self employment only) and it was tricky to figure out all the docs to send (especially as we were applying with documents from the US not UK). Anyway it worked out! I will post a list of our docs in a separate thread in case it helps any one else.
> 
> Best of luck to those still waiting.


So pleased for you! Hopefully ours isn't too far behind. We received a notification today that they've received it. We also received an email that they don't have our return shipment information. ( likely lost in the sea of papers) I've sent it all along and am back to holding my breath.


----------



## Gudrun

I will think good thoughts for you!


----------



## getmiles

getmiles said:


> Country applying from: NZ
> Type of visa applied for: Ancestry Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): May 11 2015, online
> Date biometrics taken: May 15, NZ Immigration (Auckland)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sent via courier May 15th, received at Private Bag location in Auckland early hours of Monday 18/05. No confirmation docs are with UKVI Manila received as of yet...
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: assuming 15 business days from receipt in Manila
> Date your visa was received: ___________
> 
> Looks like they're quite inconsistent with sending emails so I guess I will wait and if I haven't heard anything by 15th June (estimating 3-4 days to be received in Manila then another 16 working days to process application) I'll have to lodge a query online to see how it's all going. Bit nerve-racking now, just waiting for the decision to be made


Visa arrived today 02/June and all approved! All my stressing about bank statements / photos was for naught! In total it took 11 working days including postage to and from Manila. Can't believe how quick it was, actually  now I just have to figure out how to go about getting bank accounts / NHS registered etc on my arrival next month! 

Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear back with their decision!


----------



## Bugs_bunny16

Country applying from: UAE
Type of visa applied for: Spouse priority.
Location of visa processing : Dubai
Date of Online Application made: 23/05/2015
Date of Biometrics taken: 27/05/2015
Date of documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28/05/2015
Projected timeline given: 15 working days 
Date of decision email received: 28/05/2015
Date of documents received: 28/05/2015

This was my second time applying for Settlement as the first application was rejected. I got a decision made in under 3 hours. Im glad the long wait is over and i'll be flying to London soon. Good luck to everyone and a big thankyou to Joppa and nyclon for all your help.


----------



## rickybalboa

dear wonderful people,

I got my EEA FP in just 2 weeks and it was free
I got my EEA2 residence visa in 4 months

regards,
ricky


----------



## KIMMYJA

Omw this wait is the most nerve racking thing i've ever experienced loooong sigh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAF22

hi kimmyja,
when did you apply?


----------



## clever-octopus

I feel your pain!! Our documents just arrived to Sheffield yesterday after being mis-routed to Sedgefield (seriously, UPS?!) Best of luck to you and hope you hear back soon


----------



## KIMMYJA

Hey KAF22 I applied April 17th ... spouse was interviewed May 21st...Still waiting.. HBU?


----------



## KIMMYJA

Thanx clever-octopus best of luck to u too... i cant wait for all of this to be over with so me and my husband can officially begin our journey together... wheeew... #Patience sure is a virtue i tell you..


----------



## Viita

How come your spouse had to have a interview? I thought that didn't really happen anymore?

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KIMMYJA

Im not sure honestly... but they did interview him, im not too keen on how they do their thing however i jus really want this wait to end like now and thank u hon...


----------



## KAF22

KIMMYJA said:


> Hey KAF22 I applied April 17th ... spouse was interviewed May 21st...Still waiting.. HBU?


i made mine on May 9. still waiting


----------



## KIMMYJA

Really well with these ppl u never know, u could get sorted out before me... But the wait is crazy trust me... every email notification i get i panick before opening em.... its crazy..


----------



## Sonne31

Viita said:


> How come your spouse had to have a interview? I thought that didn't really happen anymore?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!


It happens yes, my husband had interview as well


----------



## Dominicia

Thanks for useful infomations!


----------



## morvisa

Please list the following:
Country applying from:morrocco
Type of visa applied for:spouses visa
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:07/04/15
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

i am appealling the visa. how long will it take.


----------



## wgen

I have just received the 'A decision has been made' email. I'll let you know the result as soon as my fianceé receives her passport.


----------



## cloudman

We received the documents received email, but haven't had another one since. Do they always send a "We're now processing this" email? It's a priority application


----------



## nyclon

cloudman said:


> We received the documents received email, but haven't had another one since. Do they always send a "We're now processing this" email? It's a priority application


No.


----------



## bluebubble

Family reunited Saturday 6th June!! I picked them up at Heathrow Airport at 4pm T3!! Finally!!

THEY WENT THROUGH IN THE EU LINE. There were some questions on the forum about that.
No questions asked by the officer, just her visa stamped and they met with me on the other side to go back home.


----------



## Ain

bluebubble said:


> Family reunited Saturday 6th June!! I picked them up at Heathrow Airport at 4pm T3!! Finally!!
> 
> THEY WENT THROUGH IN THE EU LINE. There were some questions on the forum about that.
> No questions asked by the officer, just her visa stamped and they met with me on the other side to go back home.


Congrats! I'm glad you made it


----------



## KIMMYJA

Has anyone ever sent an email requesting an update of their application?... is it recommended or just wait it out?!! Uuugh?!! NEED ANSWERS ASAP!!


----------



## clever-octopus

KIMMYJA I have absolutely no authority to say this, but it seems you are still well within the projected processing time... If you do contact UKVI it's most likely that you will be given a response of "no status update yet" or "there has been a delay" (which is not really news to you, and they will sort it out). Unless you are in an emergency situation, I would suggest waiting it out as your husband was only interviewed two and a half weeks ago. Presuming you're making an application from Jamaica:

https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y/kingston-jamaica/settlement-visas/settlement

I truly hope you will hear back soon!!  I am waiting myself, and it's so hard being completely helpless!


----------



## KIMMYJA

Thanks clever-octopus was thinking i shouldn't but my impatience really getting the best of me... But ill hang in there i guess :-( its really outta my hands no matter what i do thats how i see it and it will happen when it happen.. Best of luck to u too hon. 

Thanks again and have a good one... Keep us posted


----------



## thatweirdlady

KIMMYJA said:


> Has anyone ever sent an email requesting an update of their application?... is it recommended or just wait it out?!! Uuugh?!! NEED ANSWERS ASAP!!


When I have read that people have emailed, they seem to get a generic answer if any. I know it's so hard to wait! 



clever-octopus said:


> I truly hope you will hear back soon!!  I am waiting myself, and it's so hard being completely helpless!


Waiting here too! the days feel like weeks!


----------



## clever-octopus

Hi thatweirdlady! Can I ask when the DMC received your documents? Did you apply priority or non priority? Good luck and I hope to see a timeline from you with your visa granted soon


----------



## Yahoo2015

It makes me very happy to write this post!


Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non priority) 
Location of visa processing : Sheffield, UK
Date of Online Application made: 10/04/15
Date of Biometrics taken: 28/04/15
Date of documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29/04/15
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks) 
Date additional documents requested: 20/05/15
Date of decision email received: 06/06/15
Date of documents received: 10/06/15

Definitely faster than expected, given the additional doc request from UKVI. Our appendix 2 had got lost somehow and had to provide another copy.

I must say this is a great forum and, although we were granted a visa, I think it would have been less stressful for us to discover it *before* submitting our application package lol.


----------



## thatweirdlady

Clever octopus-
I did not apply priority, I received email acknowledgment on June 1st


----------



## CanadianEh?

I'm about to start my Tier 5 YMS Visa process in the coming days! Really excited about the process! 
Small question, when you apply for any Visa, they take/keep your passport for the duration of the process correct? Because on July 1st, a friend and I will be travelling around Eastern Europe for a month or two before settling in England. So if they keep my passport, i'll have to do my Visa after I come back, lol.


----------



## valdur

CanadianEh? said:


> Small question, when you apply for any Visa, they take/keep your passport for the duration of the process correct?


Hey, I see you're from Montreal. I just did mine, also from Montreal, you should definitely do it when you come back. I did it through the Ottawa Application Center. They do keep your passport, actually they send it to the NYC Embassy. It was really quick, 12 days total and I got my Passport Back with the Visa in it. Feel free to contact me if you have questions


----------



## erinheather

Yahoo2015 said:


> It makes me very happy to write this post!
> 
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non priority)
> Location of visa processing : Sheffield, UK
> Date of Online Application made: 10/04/15
> Date of Biometrics taken: 28/04/15
> Date of documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29/04/15
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks)
> Date additional documents requested: 20/05/15
> Date of decision email received: 06/06/15
> Date of documents received: 10/06/15
> 
> Definitely faster than expected, given the additional doc request from UKVI. Our appendix 2 had got lost somehow and had to provide another copy.
> 
> I must say this is a great forum and, although we were granted a visa, I think it would have been less stressful for us to discover it *before* submitting our application package lol.



Just wondering, where did you have your biometrics taken in Canada?


----------



## valdur

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 YMS
Location of visa processing : New York, USA
Date of Online Application made: 24/04/15
Date of Biometrics taken: 04/05/15
Date of documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12/05/15
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks) 
Date of decision email received: 19/05/15
Date of documents received: 25/05/15
Date of passport sent back to the NY Embassy: 11/06/15

Unfortunately there was an error on my visa dates (Valid until date is before the 24 months allowed on the YMS) so I have sent my documents back to the NY Embassy to get it fixed. Fingers crossed that I get my passport back before Mid-August. Sigh


----------



## Yahoo2015

Erinheather,

Biometrics done in Edmonton. We were really disappointed they managed to misplace one of our docs, although we don't know at which stage of the process it went missing.


----------



## Marinara

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Marriage visitor visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 21st
Date biometrics taken: May 26th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 29th
Office location processing your visa: NY
Projected timeline given: priority service - 3-5 days
Date your visa was received: Not yet!

We received the "opened package" email on June 2nd, forecasting 5 working days for priority applications with no delays. We're on the 7th working day, and have heard nothing. Have called the helpline and emailed the helpline and the only response we ever get is: "visa is being processed". Slightly anxious since we have flights booked for the 14th June, and need the passport returned by then! 

Looking around on the internet, it seems that the British Consulate in NY is taking forever to process applications right now, and not posting passports once they've been processed. Has anybody else had the same experience? What's going on over there?! How difficult can it be to provide information on a delay?


----------



## Joppa

I presume it's a busy time at NYC decision making hub, with recent Memorial Day and the start of the holiday/vacation season.


----------



## cloudman

WE JUST GOT A VISA! 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 26th (Priority online)
Date biometrics taken: May 28th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 4th 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 days 
Date your visa was received: 11th June (They emailed to say it was being sent back on Tuesday 9th) 

Thanks!


----------



## clever-octopus

Hmm, so the Email I received from VISAINFO.SHEFO.fco.gov.uk on Monday starts thusly:



> Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.


Would this indicate that my documents were received, as well? Tracking info says they were delivered the Friday previous  I just haven't seen anyone post an email with this wording. Used priority visa service. I'm kind of assuming (hoping!) that an email like this indicates they have everything they need to start the review...


----------



## thatweirdlady

That is the documents received letter.  did you file priority?


----------



## thatweirdlady

Sorry just saw that you did. You'll likely get yours back before me. 
Here's the first paragraph of mine. 

Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.


----------



## clever-octopus

thatweirdlady said:


> That is the documents received letter.  did you file priority?


I did indeed! I am going to be patient, I just saw people posting emails that said "your documents have been received" and mine said "your online application has been received". I do know very well that the Emails are not always the same standard format, though


----------



## Mother-In-Law

thatweirdlady said:


> Sorry just saw that you did. You'll likely get yours back before me.
> Here's the first paragraph of mine.
> 
> Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.


we had to wait another 2 weeks before the decision email was sent. The email just means they acknowledge your application. Sheffield processing centre told us that the processing time starts from the date the visa application is received. So if you have your UPS tracking information, your processing 'clock' starts ticking from delivery date and not acknowledgement date


----------



## thatweirdlady

I've just assumed it would process from the date they acknowledged having my documents. That was June 1, but I didn't pay priority so I am trying to be patient and failing at that miserably. 
If it goes by receipt date from UPS they've had it since May 26th.


----------



## clever-octopus

thatweirdlady said:


> I've just assumed it would process from the date they acknowledged having my documents. That was June 1, but I didn't pay priority so I am trying to be patient and failing at that miserably.
> If it goes by receipt date from UPS they've had it since May 26th.


Summer certainly seems to be busier... Though their turnaround time for May was spectacular, at least for the US!


----------



## thatweirdlady

I hand not checked that as I saved the April processing times! Hoping mine comes next week and limbo ends. I bet you hear by Tuesday


----------



## clever-octopus

I have my fingers crossed for all you wonderful people as well


----------



## Happieladie

Thank you God our spouse visa was granted.

Country applied from Jamaica 
date application submitted online 21/05/15 
biometric taken 28/05/15
date documents received 02/06/15
Sponsor interviewed 08/06/15
Passport received 12 /06/15

Spouse travelling within the next 10 days can't wait xxxx

Thank you all


----------



## zara.mat

*Fiance visa approved!!! Timeline*

BIG BIG Thank you to Joppa and Nylon!! ( and everyone else who chipped in the discussions)

Our Application has been accepted and my fiancé will be joining me soon in the UK!!! Cant express how much this forum has help us understand, feel confident and save money in reaching each other!

Heres my timeline for reference. Keep in mind we did pay for priority service and speedy delivery. 

Submitted - 30th May 2015
Email from home office to say received - 4th June 2015
Email saying decision made and documents posted back - 5th June 2015
Documents with approved visa in passport at door step - 8th June 2015

Thank you all once again!


----------



## clever-octopus

Congratulations! So pleased for you  Have a wonderful wedding and start to your new lives together!


----------



## Mother-In-Law

thatweirdlady said:


> I've just assumed it would process from the date they acknowledged having my documents. That was June 1, but I didn't pay priority so I am trying to be patient and failing at that miserably.
> If it goes by receipt date from UPS they've had it since May 26th.


Your acknowledgement was much quicker than ours. Arrived 18th May. Acknowledgement not received until 27th May. Decision email was received on Friday and according to UPS tracker the passport should be delivered on Monday. We did not pay for priority as the website quite clearly says anyone that had been declined previously should not use that service. We do meet all the necessary requirements though (well we think we do &#55357;&#56848


----------



## wgen

Visa received  Extremely happy!

Country applying from: RU
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 5 2015, online
Date biometrics taken: May 22 2015, Novosibirsk
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 22 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 15 June 2015


----------



## juliamay9

Mgen! My congs ! Under which category of finance requirement did you apply ?


----------



## wgen

juliamay9 said:


> Mgen! My congs ! Under which category of finance requirement did you apply ?


The first category as I earn over 18.6k.


----------



## juliamay9

Im wondering that HO issued it so quick , just surprised . Good luck


----------



## wgen

juliamay9 said:


> Im wondering that HO issued it so quick , just surprised . Good luck


Issued quickly because there are not many applications in Russia at the moment I guess. I supplied lots of bank statements and and wage slips, p60 etc.. the application form was also edited on pc so there were no actual pen marks to make things unclear.


----------



## thatweirdlady

Mother in law- fingers crossed! 
It's all so wildly varying! I'm glad it went quickly and hope you get your approval very soon!


----------



## clever-octopus

Congratulations, wgen!! And yes it seems that priority applications often receive an initial acknowledgment email very quickly (which makes sense since they are moved to the front of the pile)..

I've just received my "a decision has been made" email early this morning, and hope to have my documents back tomorrow, as per tracking info


----------



## wgen

clever-octopus said:


> Congratulations, wgen!! And yes it seems that priority applications often receive an initial acknowledgment email very quickly (which makes sense since they are moved to the front of the pile)..
> 
> I've just received my "a decision has been made" email early this morning, and hope to have my documents back tomorrow, as per tracking info


Thanks, my fianceé's application was non-priority. It did come sooner than I expected, good luck with your application  They did not give tracking for my application, it took about a week from the decision email to know the result.


----------



## TziuH

Country: Kenya
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): April 2, 2015
Date biometrics taken: April 24, 2015
Date documentation was received: April 24, 2015
Email confirmation from Pretoria: April 24, 2015
Decision has been made email: June 14, 2015 (Sunday Morning)
Passport & Documents Collected: June 16, 2015
_7 weeks total_
Visa Granted! Flight booked for this Thursday night! lane:


----------



## etthion

*Country applying from:* USA
*Type of visa applied for:* Fiancé/Marriage + remain with family
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* 9th May (online)
*Date biometrics taken:* 12th May
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 14th May
*Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield, UK
*Date started processing:* 20th May
*Projected timeline given:* 90 days for 100% (from visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y/united-states/settlement-visas/settlement)
*Date your visa was received:* ???

According to the email, should receive by 12th August (12 weeks)
According to their new web-app, should receive by 18th August (90 days)


----------



## clever-octopus

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT! I got my visa!

*Country applying from:* USA
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse (priority)
*Date application submitted:* 20th May (online)
*Date biometrics taken:* 2nd June
*Date documents sent:* 2nd June
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 5th June
*Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield, UK
*Date started processing:* 8th June
*Projected timeline given:* 12 weeks (from email), 60 days (from website)
*Decision made email:* 15th June
*Date your visa was received:* 16th June

My husband and I are ecstatic. I can't wait to finally begin our lives together. Thank you everyone so much for your help, especially nyclon and joppa


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

clever-octopus said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT! I got my visa! Country applying from: USA Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority) Date application submitted: 20th May (online) Date biometrics taken: 2nd June Date documents sent: 2nd June Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5th June Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK Date started processing: 8th June Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (from email), 60 days (from website) Decision made email: 15th June Date your visa was received: 16th June My husband and I are ecstatic. I can't wait to finally begin our lives together. Thank you everyone so much for your help, especially nyclon and joppa


Congratulations!


----------



## thatweirdlady

Congratulations!!


----------



## soolong

received my spouse visa today - a big relief  and a big thanks to very knowledgeable moderators for their prompt and great guidance 

Country applying from: Germany
Citizen of: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement as the Husband of UK citizen
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14th April 2015 (online)
Date biometrics taken and documents submitted: 20th April 2015 at Munich service center
Date your visa was received: June 16, 2015

one thing to call out is that while I received a couple of emails when i submitted my documents that they were received by UKVI, there was absolutely no communication after that - no updates whatsoever including "decision made' email. the documents just showed up in my mailbox today which was a complete surprise - as it turned out to be a pleasant one in my case.


----------



## thatweirdlady

Congratulations, Soolong!


----------



## Joppa

If you are here on family route (as spouse or unmarried partner), and you entered UK on 33-month visa, then the earliest you can apply to renew your leave on form FLR(M) is on the 30-month anniversary of your UK entry (not from 'valid from' date on your visa, unless you arrived here on the first day of validity), minus 28 days. So for example, if you arrived in UK on your settlement visa on 17th June 2015, you can apply on 17th December 2017 (30-month anniversary), minus 28 days which will be 19th November 2017. So that's the first day you can book your premium service centre appointment for (for same-day service).

If you switched your leave within UK from fiancé(e) visa or any other non-visit visa (such as Tier 4 student, Tier 5 YMS or Tier 2 General) to leave to remain as spouse/partner on form FLR(M), your leave will be for exactly 30 months so you can renew up to 28 days before its expiry. This is also the case for ILR (settlement) application after being in UK for 5 years.

If you wish to renew or extend a non-settlement visa such as Tier 4 or Tier 2, there is no stipulation about how many days in advance you can apply, but your next leave will be valid from the date of issue, even if you had some days left on your previous visa or leave. Something to bear in mind if you can qualify for ILR after a stipulated period of residence, such as Tier 2 General. They usually allow up to 3 months short of prescribed period but naturally you don't want to cut it too finely.

If you renew your visa before the expiry date, the unexpired days of your previous visa *up to 28 days *are usually added to the new leave. Just bear in mind when you come to apply for settlement (indefinite leave to remain), as you will be able to apply some time before the expiry of your visa, i.e. 30 months on your visa, minus up to 28 days. Don't work it from the expiry date.

*Please use this date calculator:*









Date Calculator: Add to or Subtract From a Date – Results


Results of date calculator - which will allow you to add or subtract days, hours and minutes from a date.




www.timeanddate.com





*The last day you can apply is your visa expiration date.*


----------



## Mother-In-Law

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted: Online 12th May (non priority) from UK
Date biometrics taken: 14th May in New York
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency: 18th May 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date application acknowledged: 27th May
Decision email received: 12th June 
Date your visa was received: 15th June
Daughter-in-law arrived Heathrow Airport 7pm 16th June

But now I have more questions: Does she need to apply for a biometrics residence permit?


----------



## thatweirdlady

If she received the 33 month stamp in her passport she does not need a BRP. Congratulations!


----------



## Court287

Country applying from: usa
Type of visa applied for: spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): online; May 6th 
Date biometrics taken: may 12th, I think
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: may 15th;email to begin preparations was may 20th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks...
Date your visa was received:

We are getting quite worried as others who've submitted after us are getting their visas...


----------



## thatweirdlady

Fingers crossed Court! Some of the ones coming ahead have been priority. Hopefully it means nothing. It's so hard to wait.


----------



## jb24lagrosa

thatweirdlady said:


> Fingers crossed Court! Some of the ones coming ahead have been priority. Hopefully it means nothing. It's so hard to wait.


Mine is priority, i submitted the documents and biometrics taken last may 22 .. No decision yet... I think application being proceess in shefield is quicker. Mine was bought to croydon london since i applied in Rome italy... so bored already


----------



## Mother-In-Law

Court287 said:


> Country applying from: usa
> Type of visa applied for: spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online; May 6th
> Date biometrics taken: may 12th, I think
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: may 15th;email to begin preparations was may 20th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks...
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> We are getting quite worried as others who've submitted after us are getting their visas...


Don't worry. Everyone's application times vary. If you meet all the criteria you will have nothing to worry about. My daughter-In-Law's application form stated she had return flight to uk booked for 16th June for family wedding. They must have taken pity on her because her visa was processed well within the published timelines of 98% within 30 days


----------



## Mother-In-Law

jb24lagrosa said:


> Mine is priority, i submitted the documents and biometrics taken last may 22 .. No decision yet... I think application being proceess in shefield is quicker. Mine was bought to croydon london since i applied in Rome italy... so bored already


Croydon is a huge centre, and probably very busy. Check out the official timelines on the government website. It should give you a good idea of how long the average processing times


----------



## Poco

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Special Marriage Visitor Visa (temp)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online; on 15 June, in person 18 June (Today)
Date biometrics taken: Today  18 June 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: in progress as i applied today
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria 
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Date your visa was received:

Excited and nervous at the same time.. now starts the waiting game... Good Luck to everyone waiting and Congratz to everyone that has received their Visa's


----------



## Court287

Thank you both mother in law and that weird lady.. It's our second go around. We applied last year and was denied as we did not submit enough evidence of my husbands wages- we shad only submitted the 6 months of payslips. This time, however, we went with a solicitor. Just worried.. My husband and his 4 kids/my step kids that we have custody of are back in scotland.. Going on 4 months apart. Plus I have our 10month old here in the states. Our youngest boy will be 12 on Monday and really wanted to be there


----------



## dodyksa2015

*Family visit visa*

hi all,
actually, I submitted for UK family visit visa on 31/05/2015 and I received from the embassy mail that they received my documents on 01/06/2015 09:00 am, within 15 working days.

and I received another mail on 18/06/2015 says:

Dear Customer, 

PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS MESSAGE. THIS MAILBOX IS NOT MONITORED. 

Your UK visa application is currently under consideration at the British High Commission/Embassy Riyadh. 

Unfortunately the processing of your application has been delayed while we undertake further assessment. This means that we will be unable to make a decision within our published customer service standards. 

We will notify you when your application has been concluded, and you will be contacted by the Visa Application Centre when your documents are ready for collection. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre before they have contacted you. 

Please avoid making travel arrangements until you have collected your passport. 

We would be grateful if you could keep your correspondence to a minimum during the consideration process. If however you need to contact us or would like to track the progress of your application, you can do so via our International Enquiry Service at 

Kind regards, 

UK Visas and Immigration 
British Embassy
Riyadh


----------



## evman99

Phillip_b said:


> 2 months and one week of waiting. Finally got my visa today.
> 
> 
> *Type of Visa:* Tier 2 (general); (a work visa). A faculty position at a recognized and well-known university in the UK. Application includes the certificate of sponsorship (CoS) given by the university.
> *Place of visa application submission*: Tel Aviv
> 
> *19 August 2014*: online visa application, Tier 2 (general)
> *26 August 2014*: Biometric appointment, submit all required documents
> *29 August 2014*: Got a message from the relevant Visa center (Istanbul) of acceptance of application.
> *9 September 2014*: Status: "awaiting assessment of visa" (I asked the UK immigration help desk for this)
> *5 October 2014*: Status: "In progress"
> *10 October 2014*: Some woman in the inquiry line says it was "deferred"(?)
> *21 October 2014*: Inquiry line gives me a case number, and escalated my case.
> *22 October 2014 -- 1 November 2014*: intervention of high ranking officials to solve my problem--which was unjustified and unreasonable.
> * 2 November 2014*: visa issued and arrived to my home.
> -------------------------


Hi Philip,

Maybe you can help me here.

I applied for a settlement visa from Tel Aviv. 

I applied on 25th April and I have had radio silence. 

You mention that you were able to call an enquiry line - do you have the number ? and if possible a contact anyone good that you dealt with would be great.

Thanks

Evan


----------



## Joppa

https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk


----------



## dodyksa2015

*any one have idea*



dodyksa2015 said:


> hi all,
> actually, I submitted for UK family visit visa on 31/05/2015 and I received from the embassy mail that they received my documents on 01/06/2015 09:00 am, within 15 working days.
> 
> and I received another mail on 18/06/2015 says:
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS MESSAGE. THIS MAILBOX IS NOT MONITORED.
> 
> Your UK visa application is currently under consideration at the British High Commission/Embassy Riyadh.
> 
> Unfortunately the processing of your application has been delayed while we undertake further assessment. This means that we will be unable to make a decision within our published customer service standards.
> 
> We will notify you when your application has been concluded, and you will be contacted by the Visa Application Centre when your documents are ready for collection. Please do not go to the Visa Application Centre before they have contacted you.
> 
> Please avoid making travel arrangements until you have collected your passport.
> 
> We would be grateful if you could keep your correspondence to a minimum during the consideration process. If however you need to contact us or would like to track the progress of your application, you can do so via our International Enquiry Service at
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> UK Visas and Immigration
> British Embassy
> Riyadh



Hi to everyone I submitted for family visit visa ((Family) Single, double and multiple, valid up to 6 months.

so anyone have idea how many days or weeks it will take the decision.

Best Regards,
Mohamed


----------



## Sonne31

Dear friends, i got an email that decision has now been made,so hopefully i get my passport with visa inside in 1-3 days


----------



## Sonne31

dodyksa2015 said:


> Hi to everyone I submitted for family visit visa ((Family) Single, double and multiple, valid up to 6 months.
> 
> so anyone have idea how many days or weeks it will take the decision.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Mohamed


Most applications within 10 days, 100% application within 60 working days for Cairo Egypt


----------



## Sonne31

evman99 said:


> Hi Philip,
> 
> Maybe you can help me here.
> 
> I applied for a settlement visa from Tel Aviv.
> 
> I applied on 25th April and I have had radio silence.
> 
> You mention that you were able to call an enquiry line - do you have the number ? and if possible a contact anyone good that you dealt with would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Evan


We contacted them few times,2 times via email 3 times husband called them to check some information, some of them really helpful but we had one who was the rudest person in the world,and they don't give much information is call center,and you cant contact direct visa officer or his(her) assistant
Hope you get good news soon


----------



## poppi123

Country applying from: Israel
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa, non-priority
Date application submitted (online): 11.04.2015
Date biometrics taken: 16.04.2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20.04.15
Office location processing your visa:Istanbul, Turkey
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 25.06.15 (valid from19.06.2015)

10 weeks (47 Working days) from the date they received the documentation in Turkey to the passport being returned!

Thank you to all the members of this forum who post their stories and to the moderators for the time and effort spent helping others. I have spent many a long lonely night reading each and every post. This forum has really been a life saver.


----------



## K gibbons

Hello everyone, I would like to say thank you to this site and eveyone.
my husband just received his UK visa today after a long wait... my house is from barbados and I live in the UK, we met in barbados in 2010, got married last year July 2014. Applyed last year but we got a refusal I was under £200. I increased my pay by added more hours at work and had to week six months to re apply again. Send documents to Sheffield in 14th April, 15 May had a interview (spouse interview) 25th June got our visa.. Thank you GOD


----------



## valdur

*VISA IN HAND!!! *

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 YMS
Location of visa processing : New York, USA
Date of Online Application made: 24/04/15
Date of Biometrics taken: 04/05/15
Date of documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12/05/15
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (12 weeks) 
Date of decision email received: 19/05/15
Date of documents received: 25/05/15
--- There was an error in my Visa dates ---
Date of passport sent back to the NY Embassy: 11/06/15
Date of passport/visa received : 25/06/15

Can't believe how quickly the New York Consulate amended my visa!! Wow!!!


----------



## Tobz

UK Visas & Immigration has now assessed your UK visa application and made a decision. Your documents and 

the decision will be sent back to the either the UK Visa Application Centre where you applied, where we willcontact you by email over the next few days to collect them, or if you are using the courier return service, will 

be sent directly back to the address you provided.

Please note that Teleperformance does not know the outcome of the assessment and has played no role in the 

decision-making process. Pls I need your help about this message approved or refused?


----------



## Tobz

Please I need a reply ?


----------



## Joppa

You can't tell. Standard, non-committal communication. You just have to wait till you get your documents back and check your passport for a visa/vignette.


----------



## Tobz

Joppa that was same email I got when they refused me last month ..so scared I got the same mail again?


----------



## Joppa

As I said, they send the same mail for both success and failure.


----------



## Tobz

Thanks Joppa


----------



## texasbrit

So many stress filled days and sleepless nights, but...

MY FIANCEE VISA WAS GRANTED!!!!!!!!!

I cannot believe my prayers were answered! The decision was actually made in *2 DAYS* as my application was received in Sheffield and acknowledged by the UKVI on Monday, June 22 and the "decision has been made on your UK Visa" email was sent on Wednesday, June 24  We did pay for settlement priority visa service through VFS Global.

There was a bit of a delay from the day I went for biometrics to the day the application was received in Sheffield considering I did send it to my fiance, in the UK, to add in some pending documents before the final product was mailed.

However, the turnaround time was FABULOUS! He sent the completed parcel via UKMail on Friday, June 19 and it arrived in Sheffield on Monday, June 22. We paid for my documents to be sent back to me in the USA via UPS Express and it took 2 days with me receiving that shiny visa in my passport TODAY!

Thank you to everyone in the forum for your invaluable advice and suggestions. I can wholeheartedly say my visa would not have been granted without it!

:grouphug:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (Settlement, Marriage, Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 5, 2015 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: June 9, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 22, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Date your visa decision was made: June 24, 2015
Date your visa was physically received: June 26, 2015


----------



## HatakeSage

Wow, I know that it doesn't effect my visa, but that's really good for you that you got it so very quickly! So happy for you


----------



## Intercarrot

Country applying from: RUSSIA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse and Dependent Child
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 28, 2015(Online)
Date biometrics taken: June 1st, 2015

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Date your visa decision was made: June 26, 2015
Visa refused


----------



## Viita

texasbrit said:


> So many stress filled days and sleepless nights, but...
> 
> MY FIANCEE VISA WAS GRANTED!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I cannot believe my prayers were answered! The decision was actually made in *2 DAYS* as my application was received in Sheffield and acknowledged by the UKVI on Monday, June 22 and the "decision has been made on your UK Visa" email was sent on Wednesday, June 24  We did pay for settlement priority visa service through VFS Global.
> 
> There was a bit of a delay from the day I went for biometrics to the day the application was received in Sheffield considering I did send it to my fiance, in the UK, to add in some pending documents before the final product was mailed.
> 
> However, the turnaround time was FABULOUS! He sent the completed parcel via UKMail on Friday, June 19 and it arrived in Sheffield on Monday, June 22. We paid for my documents to be sent back to me in the USA via UPS Express and it took 2 days with me receiving that shiny visa in my passport TODAY!
> 
> Thank you to everyone in the forum for your invaluable advice and suggestions. I can wholeheartedly say my visa would not have been granted without it!
> 
> :grouphug:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (Settlement, Marriage, Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 5, 2015 (Online)
> Date biometrics taken: June 9, 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 22, 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
> Date your visa decision was made: June 24, 2015
> Date your visa was physically received: June 26, 2015


So happy for you!!! I hope our turnaround is as quick when we post on the 10th of July! Hoping to have some good news ASAP so hubby can move his butt over from NYC to LDN YAY!


----------



## brynny23

It seems as though you're in a similar situation as me. We applied non-priority and are now (IM)patiently! waiting to get the "decision has been made" email. It seems like yours was submitted about a week or so ahead of mine. Have you heard anything yet?? 


thatweirdlady said:


> I've just assumed it would process from the date they acknowledged having my documents. That was June 1, but I didn't pay priority so I am trying to be patient and failing at that miserably.
> If it goes by receipt date from UPS they've had it since May 26th.


----------



## HatakeSage

^ I'm not sure exactly but I think when you apply non-priority, your application could take up to 90 days, (it may not take 90, but I guess it _could_... especially if you have some minor missing documents or something. I think they'd usually discuss it if that was the case after you get the visa or whatever.
..Plus its summer and I think it gets busy around then


----------



## nyclon

HatakeSage said:


> ^ I'm not sure exactly but I think when you apply non-priority, your application could take up to 90 days, (it may not take 90, but I guess it _could_... especially if you have some minor missing documents or something. I think they'd usually discuss it if that was the case after you get the visa or whatever.
> ..Plus its summer and I think it gets busy around then



Processing times vary for a variety of reasons including that summer is generally a busy time. There are no guarantees. It could be a day, a week or several months. There is no guarantee that visas will be processed in 90 days.


----------



## HatakeSage

Didn't know that, that makes sense though!


----------



## brynny23

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## Sonne31

Got my passport back with spouse settlement visa inside for 2.5 years We are so happy ( me and my husband ) flying back to UK today)
Thank you very much to all who advised and helped with answers here,and good luck to all who waiting for their visas
here information


Country applying from:Azerbaijan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person):21 April 2015
Date biometrics taken:24 April 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:27 April 2015
Office location processing your visa:Istanbul
Projected timeline given:60 working days
Date visa was given: 24 June 2015
Date your visa was received:29 June 2015


----------



## thatweirdlady

brynny23 said:


> It seems as though you're in a similar situation as me. We applied non-priority and are now (IM)patiently! waiting to get the "decision has been made" email. It seems like yours was submitted about a week or so ahead of mine. Have you heard anything yet??


Not yet!!! I'm almost patient again at this point! It has certainly taken longer than 15 days so far


----------



## Rocketlenz

I got my EEA FP!!! I'm so happy!!! I want to thank everyone in this Forum that helped me prepare my application by sharing their experience with me. Special mention to Joppa whom I bothered countless times with my questions and uncertainties. THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH! 

Decision was made so quickly I was so nervous. Having to wait the whole weekend was torture. Finally been able to know the decision and seeing the FP ony passport makes everything better. 

Country applying from:Argentina
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online):19 May 2015
Date biometrics taken:10 June 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office email:16 June 2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given:15 working days
Date Assigned to ECO email: 22 June 2015
Date Decision has been made email: 23 June 2015
Date your visa was received:29 June 2015


----------



## passang125

*Fast and favorable turnaround*

Country Applying From : USA
Online Application Submitted : 15 June, 2015
Biometrics Taken : 18 June, 2015
Mailed Documents to Sheffield Office (Priority Settlement) : 22 June, 2015
Documents Received Email From Sheffield : 24 June, 2015
Decision Made Email and UPS Tracking Info : 26 June, 2015
Passport with Visa Received (33 Months Validity): 29 June, 2015

Many thanks to Joppa, nyclon, and everyone for their valuable advice and inputs. This forum has been crucial for me in preparing the documentation. 
Fellow applicants, Good luck!


----------



## texasbrit

HatakeSage said:


> Wow, I know that it doesn't effect my visa, but that's really good for you that you got it so very quickly! So happy for you


Thank you, HatakeSage! Best wishes to you during your process! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## texasbrit

Viita said:


> So happy for you!!! I hope our turnaround is as quick when we post on the 10th of July! Hoping to have some good news ASAP so hubby can move his butt over from NYC to LDN YAY!


Thank you, Viita! It was an anxious wait, but completely worth it. Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Viita

texasbrit said:


> Thank you, Viita! It was an anxious wait, but completely worth it. Sending good vibes your way!


Thank you! I have massive faith in a quick turnaround as three of you guys have had decisions within 5 days with the priority app! YAY!


----------



## KAF22

VISA GRANTED!!!!
Hi all, just want to say many thanks to all the participants on this forum. My husband and I are so excited. it took us four days short of seven weeks to get the gold stamp. i am super excited.
Congratulations to all those who got their visa, and to those waiting, fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## Hobbiton

Hi KAF22 Congratulations, where and when did you apply?


----------



## KAF22

Hobbiton said:


> Hi KAF22 Congratulations, where and when did you apply?


Hi Hobbiton. i made my online application from Jamaica on May 9 2015.Biometrics was done on the 15 of May and documents sent to sheffield. Wish you all the best and hope you hear good news soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## brynny23

KAF22- Congrats! Did you do priority or non? Thanks. 


KAF22 said:


> Hi Hobbiton. i made my online application from Jamaica on May 9 2015.Biometrics was done on the 15 of May and documents sent to sheffield. Wish you all the best and hope you hear good news soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cersei

KAF22 said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!!
> Hi all, just want to say many thanks to all the participants on this forum. My husband and I are so excited. it took us four days short of seven weeks to get the gold stamp. i am super excited.
> Congratulations to all those who got their visa, and to those waiting, fingers crossed for you all.


Congrats!!! So thrilled for you!

I'm limiting myself to only checking *this* thread because I've been freaking myself out in the others! We just submitted (non-priority) and we're waiting on our application to be acknowledged. Seeing all the recent good news is giving us hope! 

Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## Ruawk

Going on Friday for our in person application, so nervous! Good luck to everyone and I hope the next time I post it will be with lots of smiles!


----------



## KAF22

brynny23 said:


> KAF22- Congrats! Did you do priority or non? Thanks.


Thank you brynny23. i went for the non priority.


----------



## KAF22

cersei said:


> Congrats!!! So thrilled for you!
> 
> I'm limiting myself to only checking *this* thread because I've been freaking myself out in the others! We just submitted (non-priority) and we're waiting on our application to be acknowledged. Seeing all the recent good news is giving us hope!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!


thank you cerse, i was on this forum plus others, and it was very stressful yet helpful at the same time. i wish you all the best and hope you hear good news soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Xhuntaar13

Congrats to everyone who got their visa. I'm applying for my wife on July 28 so nervous already


----------



## minmean

Hi All,

I have been reading this forum since I started my application and I feel it is only right to contribute.

I am applying from within the UK.

FLR(M) application sent to HO: 06/06/15 (special delivery)
Application received and signed for: 08/06/15
Application acknowledgement letter and Biometric letter: 13/06/15
Biometrics enrolled at PO: 13/06/15
Letter requesting additional information: 27/06/15 (dated:23/06/15)
Additional document sent: 27/06/15
FLR(M) visa granted: 02/07/15
Passport and documents received: 02/07/15
Biometric card received: 02/07/15

I paid by postal order and I wonder if that was the reason I got my biometric letter so quickly. But in any case, reading this forum brought me some comfort while I waited anxiously! thank you all!
I organised my documents in a big folder. The three main sections of my documents were 1) proof of my relationship with my partner, 2) proof that I met the English language requirement and 3) having adequate funds in accordance with immigration rules.
As was mentioned earlier, once I sent the additional document they wanted, the approval came in just 4 days after receipt of my letter. This was my 2nd FLR(M) application (extension).


----------



## soundslikescott

Should I be worried that it's now been over a week since our Spouse visa was signed for at the Sheffield office (25th June via FedEx) and we've not yet had an email confirming it??


----------



## Joppa

Some people get email confirmation, some don't, so don't stress over it.


----------



## soundslikescott

Thanks Joppa, hopefully we'll hear some positive news soon then!


----------



## csh2015

soundslikescott said:


> Should I be worried that it's now been over a week since our Spouse visa was signed for at the Sheffield office (25th June via FedEx) and we've not yet had an email confirming it??


I applied for the spouse visa (non-priority, from the US) and my application was signed for at the Sheffield office on the 26th of May, but I didn't receive a confirmation email until the 8th of June. Seems that sometimes it just takes a while to receive the email. (Still waiting on the visa / decision email.)

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: 22 May
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26 May (Signed for); 8 June (Email received)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield


----------



## pantera

I applied online for settlement/marriage visa (fiance) not priority:April 10
I went for biometrics in Canada Ottawa: May 11
Received email saying my visa is now in process :May 12
I still has nt received the decision email from Sheffield and its been 39 working days now. 8 weeks full.
Processing time from Ottawa Canada : within 12 weeks



Is there anybody in the same situation who applied from Canada or in same dates as me ? I do stress so much and i wonder if when its refused is it taking longer or quicker? 
thanks all:fingerscrossed:


----------



## HatakeSage

It's summer which slows everything down since there's a big amount of applications going in.
You really can't tell if its gonna be accepted or denied yet based on time.
They just take their time to verify sources and information listed on the application.


----------



## lozmarne

Non-priority application

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: 19 May 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 May 2015 (Signed for); 09 June 2015 (Email received)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 

I understand that summer is busy, and that there's no particular timeline to these things, but I went by the April and May stats on the website that said the vast, vast majority are processed in 15 working days, and I'm starting to struggle now


----------



## Viita

Priority seems to be taking a week but non priority a few weeks..
Definitely paying for the express for our application send out on Friday!


----------



## lozmarne

Yeah, we looked at priority and at the time it wasn't making much difference. Would definitely pay for it if I had the chance again


----------



## soundslikescott

Thanks all for sharing your timelines, it's (slightly) reassuring! 

As we've still got a bit of time before the planned move the timeframe isn't so pressing for us, but it would be nice to have that notification to know the ball is rolling on it.

I'll get our dates and details together and post our full timeline soon. Good luck everybody!


----------



## erinheather

I got my decision is made four hours ago! ! The tracking number I have ( from the return DHL package they had me fill out and the one they gave me in a separate email are different. And neither works! Ah, well, now to be patient....lol


----------



## pantera

On the stats it says from Ottawa, Canada within 30 days 100%. i Wonder if its right their stats as a lot of people stating its taking more than 30 working days here on the forum. Mine is now 40 days and still hasnt heard from them . I only received the first email after my biometrics were done on the 12th May saying its now in process.


----------



## thatweirdlady

pantera said:


> On the stats it says from Ottawa, Canada within 30 days 100%. i Wonder if its right their stats as a lot of people stating its taking more than 30 working days here on the forum. Mine is now 40 days and still hasnt heard from them . I only received the first email after my biometrics were done on the 12th May saying its now in process.


I read somewhere on their site that 5 business days = one week, so 15 days would be 3 weeks and 30 days would be 6.
I don't know if it's true but it makes sense and has made me few better as I am entering the 6th week of waiting now. Good luck!!! ( I'm in U.S. Not Canada)


----------



## brynny23

erinheather said:


> I got my decision is made four hours ago! ! The tracking number I have ( from the return DHL package they had me fill out and the one they gave me in a separate email are different. And neither works! Ah, well, now to be patient....lol


erinheather-- I know you are from Canada and I am from the US, but I am curious. Did you use priority? Thanks! P.S. Good luck!!


----------



## erinheather

Hey, yes. I paid priority. Did biometrics and application submission Tuesday, the 30th. They received my documents Wednesday, the 1st. Decision email today. My tracking info says it is being processed at East Midlands, UK right now. Pretty fast, I hope it's good news!


----------



## nyclon

thatweirdlady said:


> I read somewhere on their site that 5 business days = one week, so 15 days would be 3 weeks and 30 days would be 6.
> I don't know if it's true but it makes sense and has made me few better as I am entering the 6th week of waiting now. Good luck!!! ( I'm in U.S. Not Canada)


Processing times are quoted in working days. It's stated on the UKVI website.


----------



## Joppa

Remember also foreign and UK holidays, which visa offices may observe, depending on their location.


----------



## bezizi

*HI*

Im from south africa,
application date was 24 april 
biometerics taken on 6 may 
no email confirmation recived 
and its been 8 weeks and no response yet im confused,


----------



## bezizi




----------



## KIMMYJA

So can someone please enlighten me as to why is it that i have never been contacted since ive applied but my spouse(sponsor) has been the primary contact person.. So he got the "decision has been made" email.. Why him and not me because i was of the impression that i would have gotten that message.. Is that normal??? I really dunno how to feel #mixed emotions!!


----------



## Pallykin

KIMMYJA said:


> So can someone please enlighten me as to why is it that i have never been contacted since ive applied but my spouse(sponsor) has been the primary contact person.. So he got the "decision has been made" email.. Why him and not me because i was of the impression that i would have gotten that message.. Is that normal??? I really dunno how to feel #mixed emotions!!


They reply to the email address you provided when you applied, which in your case was apparently your sponsor's email address.


----------



## lozmarne

Our documentation was received at Sheffield on 28/05/15.

It was passed to an ECO on 09/06/15.

There is no further record of anything happening with it, according to the helpline.

Does anyone know how long non-priority is currently taking?

Is it worth upgrading to priority at this point?

Thanks


----------



## KIMMYJA

Pallykin said:


> They reply to the email address you provided when you applied, which in your case was apparently your sponsor's email address.


Ooooh... thank u... now im jus nervous!!...


----------



## Tinika

Hi all,
I'm an American married to a British national and we applied for our visa (Sheffield office) and received confirmation of receipt/preparation for review by an ECO 39 working days ago (as of today). The waiting is dreadful. Has anyone else from the US experienced such a long wait time? I suppose this might be typical of the time of year and the fact that we did not pay for priority service, but still it seems awfully long.


----------



## lozmarne

Yes, we're also applying from the US. We haven't been waiting for as long as you, but still longer than we expected to xx


----------



## lozmarne

I don't see how the stats that are being posted on the website can be remotely accurate, unless 90-odd% of applicants are paying for priority


----------



## cersei

lozmarne said:


> Yes, we're also applying from the US. We haven't been waiting for as long as you, but still longer than we expected to xx


These long timelines are breaking my heart! We've got a storm of less than ideal circumstances and I'm about to have no place to live (fun!) but we did just get our acknowledgment email today, which was actually sooner than I anticipated based on recent posts. Here's our timeline (so far):

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Marriage, Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, June 18.
Date biometrics taken: June 26
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 29 (acknowledged July 7)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Date your visa was received: N/A

Wishing you all speedy timelines and positive outcomes! Fingers crossed!


----------



## lozmarne

cersei said:


> These long timelines are breaking my heart! We've got a storm of less than ideal circumstances and I'm about to have no place to live (fun!) but we did just get our acknowledgment email today, which was actually sooner than I anticipated based on recent posts. Here's our timeline (so far):
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Marriage, Non-Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, June 18.
> Date biometrics taken: June 26
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 29 (acknowledged July 7)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
> Date your visa was received: N/A
> 
> Wishing you all speedy timelines and positive outcomes! Fingers crossed!


You too :fingerscrossed: xx


----------



## cersei

lozmarne said:


> I don't see how the stats that are being posted on the website can be remotely accurate, unless 90-odd% of applicants are paying for priority


I wondered about this, too. Purely anecdotally (based on this forum), May was super speedy. That said, there haven't been very many updates through June here, it seems. I'm very interested in what's posted when they update the timelines to reflect June on the HO website.


----------



## lozmarne

cersei said:


> I wondered about this, too. Purely anecdotally (based on this forum), May was super speedy. That said, there haven't been very many updates through June here, it seems. I'm very interested in what's posted when they update the timelines to reflect June on the HO website.


Indeed! April and May on the website were virtually identical. 

Given the 39 working days and counting wait above, I'm thinking it's probably better to upgrade, but I really hate to throw any more money at this, given how much it's already costing us xx


----------



## gibsonclan

*Timeline so far.....*

Just wanted to post my current dates so far in hopes that it might calm some peoples nerves (I was mildly freaking out , assumed with Priority it be a couple of days) 
Today we finally received our email stating they are working on it - it was 2 weeks from the time it was signed for in Sheffield - 
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Spouse, Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, June 12.
Date biometrics taken: June 16
Date documentation was received in Sheffield (signed for): June 23
Date email received saying - "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.": July 7
Email received - stating Visa request is complete: N/A
Date your visa was received: N/A


----------



## lozmarne

gibsonclan said:


> Just wanted to post my current dates so far in hopes that it might calm some peoples nerves (I was mildly freaking out , assumed with Priority it be a couple of days)
> Today we finally received our email stating they are working on it - it was 2 weeks from the time it was signed for in Sheffield -
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Spouse, Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, June 12.
> Date biometrics taken: June 16
> Date documentation was received in Sheffield (signed for): June 23
> Date email received saying - "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.": July 7
> Email received - stating Visa request is complete: N/A
> Date your visa was received: N/A


I imagine it will be a couple of days from now xx


----------



## cersei

gibsonclan said:


> Just wanted to post my current dates so far in hopes that it might calm some peoples nerves (I was mildly freaking out , assumed with Priority it be a couple of days)
> Today we finally received our email stating they are working on it - it was 2 weeks from the time it was signed for in Sheffield -
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Spouse, Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, June 12.
> Date biometrics taken: June 16
> Date documentation was received in Sheffield (signed for): June 23
> Date email received saying - "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.": July 7
> Email received - stating Visa request is complete: N/A
> Date your visa was received: N/A


Hmmm, maybe everyone was on holiday and they've just gotten back?  Hope you hear soon!


----------



## Lucacton

*My timeline - Japan*

Country applying from: Japan
Type of visa applied for: UK Fiance Visa (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 19/06/2015
Date biometrics taken: 03/07/2015
Date documentation was received by Manila office: ?
Email received: none
Office location processing your visa: Manila 

I used a British solicitor for the process and he put my email address for the application, really looking forward to receive the email.
I am actually thinking to use the priority service (I heard is possible to upgrade even after the docs are submitted).
Me and my fiancée who is in Japan at the moment are really feeling the stress as I can imagine you all do/did...
Do you recommend to use the priority service?


----------



## lozmarne

Lucacton said:


> Country applying from: Japan
> Type of visa applied for: UK Fiance Visa (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 19/06/2015
> Date biometrics taken: 03/07/2015
> Date documentation was received by Manila office: ?
> Email received: none
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> 
> I used a British solicitor for the process and he put my email address for the application, really looking forward to receive the email.
> I am actually thinking to use the priority service (I heard is possible to upgrade even after the docs are submitted).
> Me and my fiancée who is in Japan at the moment are really feeling the stress as I can imagine you all do/did...
> Do you recommend to use the priority service?


I would - we've been waiting 30 working days since our application was received at Sheffield - I would definitely pay for priority if I had known that would be the case xx


----------



## Lucacton

Thank you, I will probably do that


----------



## Viita

I'm 90% sure you can't pay for priority once docs have been sent?


----------



## gibsonclan

*Update*

Received email today that a decision has been made! 1 day after they starting working on it  I updated my timeline below. Now just waiting for UPS to deliver (fingers crossed) Good luck to all and hopefully this helps at least one person



gibsonclan said:


> Just wanted to post my current dates so far in hopes that it might calm some peoples nerves (I was mildly freaking out , assumed with Priority it be a couple of days)
> Today we finally received our email stating they are working on it - it was 2 weeks from the time it was signed for in Sheffield -
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Spouse, Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, June 12.
> Date biometrics taken: June 16
> Date documentation was received in Sheffield (signed for): June 23
> Date email received saying - "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.": July 7
> Email received - stating Visa request is complete: July 8
> Date your visa was received: Awaiting arrival from UPS, should be delivered 7/10 or 7/13


----------



## Lucacton

Good luck with it, hope can get mine soon too


----------



## thatweirdlady

cersei said:


> I wondered about this, too. Purely anecdotally (based on this forum), May was super speedy. That said, there haven't been very many updates through June here, it seems. I'm very interested in what's posted when they update the timelines to reflect June on the HO website.



I am very curious to see this as well!


----------



## thatweirdlady

nyclon said:


> Processing times are quoted in working days. It's stated on the UKVI website.


That's what I thought I wrote. 30 working days = 6 weeks (excepting holidays)


----------



## larmflower

*USA to UK*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: FIANCE PRIORITY 
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 16 2015
Date biometrics taken: April 11 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: APRIL 26 2015
Office location processing your visa: NY 
Projected timeline given: 1-2 WEEKS
Date your visa was received: JULY 6 2015 (3 MONTHS LATER) // REFUSED 


I was hoping to get advice on the marriage visa application. Since I've been refused for the fiance visa, does that need to be resolved before applying for the settlement visa?

My fiance and I will get married next month in the US. Can we immediately apply for the settlement visa? 

All advice welcome.


----------



## nyclon

larmflower said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: FIANCE PRIORITY
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 16 2015
> Date biometrics taken: April 11 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: APRIL 26 2015
> Office location processing your visa: NY
> Projected timeline given: 1-2 WEEKS
> Date your visa was received: JULY 6 2015 (3 MONTHS LATER) // REFUSED
> 
> 
> I was hoping to get advice on the marriage visa application. Since I've been refused for the fiance visa, does that need to be resolved before applying for the settlement visa?
> 
> My fiance and I will get married next month in the US. Can we immediately apply for the settlement visa?
> 
> All advice welcome.


I would suggest that you start a new thread with your questions. There is a sticky at the top of the forum home page that explains how to start a new thread.

It would be helpful if you typed out the exact wording of the refusal letter.


----------



## Canuck1973

Hello Nyclon and Joppa,
I am fairly new to this so I apologize if I am not using this forum properly and posting things multiple times etc. It is not my intention to annoy or frustrate anyone. I tried to get Erin Heather's attention since our situation and timelines are quite similar and clicked on Reply with Quote thinking that it will post a reply right under her post but it didn't so I am reposting this in the hope that perhaps you can help answer my questions.
I opted for priority service and submitted my online application on 25th June and the biometrics on 30th June in Vancouver and got an email that they received the documents on Thursday 02nd July. Then on Tuesday 07th July at 3.30am I got an email from them that a decision has been made and they gave me a DHL tracking number; which is (as mentioned Erin Heather's post as well) different than the tracking number that was on the return DHL package that they had me fill out. In any case, nothing comes up on the tracking number that was on the DHL package, but the tracking number that they provided me in the email shows that 'Shipping Information Received' on Tuesday 07th July at 12.29pm (I presume it is local time in UK) but there has been no further updates. I called DHL and they said that the Waybill number had been generated and they have been notified that the package will be going to Vancouver; but they haven't been notified to pick up the parcel. 
As you can empathize; I am now freaking out as I don't know what to make of this. Can you please tell me two things?
1. The email I received said this in the first paragraph....._A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK. *If anyone contacts you advising that your application is still under consideration or that they can influence the outcome of your application in any way, they cannot.*_
*The last sentence in this paragraph worries me since it sounds like they are 'prepping' me for a negative outcome of my application. On the other hand, I have read in this forum that their responses are generic regardless of the outcome. Should I be worried?*
2. *Do you know of anyone else who experienced the same thing that I am experiencing with DHL....i.e. where a Waybill number has been generated over a day and a half ago but there has been no movement/update?*
Your help will be greatly appreciated.....thanks in advance for any help you can provide.
Regards,
Canuck1973


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

It's likely on its way but didn't get picked up until today.

When I applied for my Fiancée Visa back in July 2012, my visa was approved with a start date of 24th July (12 calendar days after it was opened and organised). 

I received word from the Consulate in New York City (where Canadian and US Fiancée Visas were processed at the time) that I was approved on 25 July (during the lunch hour Vancouver time/3:45pm EDT... husband was over from London for a visit and we were having lunch at Save-On Meats Diner on West Hastings near Gastown when I checked my email on my phone). You can bet that I was at the DHL website on a regular and continual basis from that evening onwards, wanting to track the progress of my stuff (I had paid for a waybill when I went for biometrics, so I had the tracking number). There was no indication of where the package was, and it was was annoying me that there was no activity.

As it turned out, my package wasn't picked up until the afternoon of the 26th and I spent most of that evening tracking the package from New York to Vancouver. Fortunately, I was living near Highway 10 and the Alex Fraser Bridge, so the DHL guy didn't have far to go to bring my precious visa to me from the airport... as it turned out, we were out when it arrived but my Dad was home to sign for it.


----------



## Canuck1973

Thank you sooooo much!!! You are an angel WestCoastCanadianGirl!! I was freaking out but I am a little calm(er) now....still on the edge until I see some activity on that DHL tracking number but you have definitely eased my mind!! Thank you so much and it's nice to hear from the hometown girl!!


----------



## nyclon

Canuck1973 said:


> Hello Nyclon and Joppa,
> I am fairly new to this so I apologize if I am not using this forum properly and posting things multiple times etc. It is not my intention to annoy or frustrate anyone. I tried to get Erin Heather's attention since our situation and timelines are quite similar and clicked on Reply with Quote thinking that it will post a reply right under her post but it didn't so I am reposting this in the hope that perhaps you can help answer my questions.
> I opted for priority service and submitted my online application on 25th June and the biometrics on 30th June in Vancouver and got an email that they received the documents on Thursday 02nd July. Then on Tuesday 07th July at 3.30am I got an email from them that a decision has been made and they gave me a DHL tracking number; which is (as mentioned Erin Heather's post as well) different than the tracking number that was on the return DHL package that they had me fill out. In any case, nothing comes up on the tracking number that was on the DHL package, but the tracking number that they provided me in the email shows that 'Shipping Information Received' on Tuesday 07th July at 12.29pm (I presume it is local time in UK) but there has been no further updates. I called DHL and they said that the Waybill number had been generated and they have been notified that the package will be going to Vancouver; but they haven't been notified to pick up the parcel.
> As you can empathize; I am now freaking out as I don't know what to make of this. Can you please tell me two things?
> 1. The email I received said this in the first paragraph....._A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK. *If anyone contacts you advising that your application is still under consideration or that they can influence the outcome of your application in any way, they cannot.*_
> *The last sentence in this paragraph worries me since it sounds like they are 'prepping' me for a negative outcome of my application. On the other hand, I have read in this forum that their responses are generic regardless of the outcome. Should I be worried?*
> 2. *Do you know of anyone else who experienced the same thing that I am experiencing with DHL....i.e. where a Waybill number has been generated over a day and a half ago but there has been no movement/update?*
> Your help will be greatly appreciated.....thanks in advance for any help you can provide.
> Regards,
> Canuck1973


First, post your question only once and on one thread. Posts follow consecutively. If someone has subscribed to the thread they'll receive a notification. 
Second, we all volunteer our time here. You need to give people time to respond. 

We've said it on probably hundreds of threads. You can't read anything into emails. Period. Full stop. Perhaps UKVI has received reports of people receiving bogus emails hence the caveat. 

Other than that, all you can do is be patient.


----------



## pantera

why larmflower u been refused your fiance visa ? I am still waiting and stressing.


----------



## Robinsons123

Canuck1973 said:


> Hello Nyclon and Joppa,
> I am fairly new to this so I apologize if I am not using this forum properly and posting things multiple times etc. It is not my intention to annoy or frustrate anyone. I tried to get Erin Heather's attention since our situation and timelines are quite similar and clicked on Reply with Quote thinking that it will post a reply right under her post but it didn't so I am reposting this in the hope that perhaps you can help answer my questions.
> I opted for priority service and submitted my online application on 25th June and the biometrics on 30th June in Vancouver and got an email that they received the documents on Thursday 02nd July. Then on Tuesday 07th July at 3.30am I got an email from them that a decision has been made and they gave me a DHL tracking number; which is (as mentioned Erin Heather's post as well) different than the tracking number that was on the return DHL package that they had me fill out. In any case, nothing comes up on the tracking number that was on the DHL package, but the tracking number that they provided me in the email shows that 'Shipping Information Received' on Tuesday 07th July at 12.29pm (I presume it is local time in UK) but there has been no further updates. I called DHL and they said that the Waybill number had been generated and they have been notified that the package will be going to Vancouver; but they haven't been notified to pick up the parcel.
> As you can empathize; I am now freaking out as I don't know what to make of this. Can you please tell me two things?
> 1. The email I received said this in the first paragraph....._A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK. *If anyone contacts you advising that your application is still under consideration or that they can influence the outcome of your application in any way, they cannot.*_
> *The last sentence in this paragraph worries me since it sounds like they are 'prepping' me for a negative outcome of my application. On the other hand, I have read in this forum that their responses are generic regardless of the outcome. Should I be worried?*
> 2. *Do you know of anyone else who experienced the same thing that I am experiencing with DHL....i.e. where a Waybill number has been generated over a day and a half ago but there has been no movement/update?*
> Your help will be greatly appreciated.....thanks in advance for any help you can provide.
> Regards,
> Canuck1973


Hi Canuck1973,

Just to ease your mind a little more we had a similar response email and a new WAYBILL number even though we provided a return WAYBILL with the original file ... and the visa was granted 

So relax


----------



## erinheather

Hi! So what ended up happening is that the number I got in the email was the correct one. Except it's still not made its way to me. It has been trying to clear customs in Ohio for over two days now. They told me its cleared, but it could take that long again to clear Canadian customs. I almost wish I didn't get the "decision is made" email! This is torture! Hopefully you get it soon as well


----------



## Canuck1973

Robinsons123 said:


> Hi Canuck1973,
> 
> Just to ease your mind a little more we had a similar response email and a new WAYBILL number even though we provided a return WAYBILL with the original file ... and the visa was granted
> 
> So relax


Thank you Robinson123.......it's very kind of you to share your experience with me. This process has been stressful that I feel that I have aged a few years over the last few months! Just hope that all this stress yields a positive result and I am granted the visa!! Thanks again.......


----------



## Canuck1973

nyclon said:


> First, post your question only once and on one thread. Posts follow consecutively. If someone has subscribed to the thread they'll receive a notification.
> Second, we all volunteer our time here. You need to give people time to respond.
> 
> We've said it on probably hundreds of threads. You can't read anything into emails. Period. Full stop. Perhaps UKVI has received reports of people receiving bogus emails hence the caveat.
> 
> Other than that, all you can do is be patient.


Thank you Nyclon.....I appreciate your patience with me.


----------



## Canuck1973

erinheather said:


> Hi! So what ended up happening is that the number I got in the email was the correct one. Except it's still not made its way to me. It has been trying to clear customs in Ohio for over two days now. They told me its cleared, but it could take that long again to clear Canadian customs. I almost wish I didn't get the "decision is made" email! This is torture! Hopefully you get it soon as well


Hi ErinHeather,
Thanks for taking the time to respond and provide an update with your situation. I can emptahize and I am sure that there are many on this forum who can empathize too!! I feel like I am on edge and about to lose my mind!! This is indeed torture!! I wish you the best and wish we get the visa(s)!! ))


----------



## lozmarne

csh2015 said:


> I applied for the spouse visa (non-priority, from the US) and my application was signed for at the Sheffield office on the 26th of May, but I didn't receive a confirmation email until the 8th of June. Seems that sometimes it just takes a while to receive the email. (Still waiting on the visa / decision email.)
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
> Date biometrics taken: 22 May
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26 May (Signed for); 8 June (Email received)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield


I'd be really interested to hear when you receive your decision notification, as our dates are very similar xx


----------



## fififaye

lozmarne said:


> I'd be really interested to hear when you receive your decision notification, as our dates are very similar xx


Do you have similar time frame for CoA and Biometrics as mine? I'll definitely update this forum when I receive the decision...Hopefully soon!


----------



## larmflower

Tinika said:


> Hi all,
> I'm an American married to a British national and we applied for our visa (Sheffield office) and received confirmation of receipt/preparation for review by an ECO 39 working days ago (as of today). The waiting is dreadful. Has anyone else from the US experienced such a long wait time? I suppose this might be typical of the time of year and the fact that we did not pay for priority service, but still it seems awfully long.


It took 66 days to hear an answer regarding our Fiance Application.. there was a complication though, they needed information regarding a traffic incident on my side. So a delay like that can add lots of waiting time.


----------



## muwonbrian

first of all let me thank each and everyone on this forum for sharing your experiences with the uk visas.. me and my wife been reading this forum here for about 3 months and we did read everything...we first applied for a fiance visa back in march and it was denied due to not having put in enough arrangements for the wedding. we spent two months gathering enough evidence about our relationship and also planed the wedding. we married on the 22nd of June.. below is our timeline 
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Priority
Date biometrics taken: 29 June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1 July (Signed for); 2 June (Email received saying they are being prepared for ECO)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Decision has been made email: 6 July
Visa received: 9th July

It took them just 2 full working days to grant a visa.
wife traveling soon.. so happy and relived. those waiting don't lose hope, i know its hard waiting for the decision made email and also refreshing the UPS page checking to see where your parcel is, while scared out of your mind for whats inside..


----------



## erinheather

muwonbrian said:


> first of all let me thank each and everyone on this forum for sharing your experiences with the uk visas.. me and my wife been reading this forum here for about 3 months and we did read everything...we first applied for a fiance visa back in march and it was denied due to not having put in enough arrangements for the wedding. we spent two months gathering enough evidence about our relationship and also planed the wedding. we married on the 22nd of June.. below is our timeline Country applying from: USA Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Settlement Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Priority Date biometrics taken: 29 June Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1 July (Signed for); 2 June (Email received saying they are being prepared for ECO) Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Decision has been made email: 6 July Visa received: 9th July It took them just 2 full working days to grant a visa. wife traveling soon.. so happy and relived. those waiting don't lose hope, i know its hard waiting for the decision made email and also refreshing the UPS page checking to see where your parcel is, while scared out of your mind for whats inside..


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## fran_dm

Good evening everyone. My husband is Canadian, living in Germany. He is waiting for his visa...

Country applying from: Germany, Dusseldorf
Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Priority
Date biometrics taken: 11 June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12 June

Decision has been made email: N/A
Visa received: N/A

We will join the people patiently waiting. Missing my husband so so much!! it is our 1st Wedding Anniversary on Aug 2nd and we have spent probably 4 months of the last year together... so I will maybe plan a holiday to Germany as it doesn't look as though this visa is in any rush!!
Good luck one and all, I feel your pain. It's tough. Battle through together!


----------



## erinheather

fran_dm said:


> Good evening everyone. My husband is Canadian, living in Germany. He is waiting for his visa... Country applying from: Germany, Dusseldorf Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Settlement Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Priority Date biometrics taken: 11 June Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12 June Decision has been made email: N/A Visa received: N/A We will join the people patiently waiting. Missing my husband so so much!! it is our 1st Wedding Anniversary on Aug 2nd and we have spent probably 4 months of the last year together... so I will maybe plan a holiday to Germany as it doesn't look as though this visa is in any rush!! Good luck one and all, I feel your pain. It's tough. Battle through together!


Fingers crossed! It's hard, isn't it?! Good luck!


----------



## Hobbiton

Hi fran_dm I applied for visa Spouse in Spain (Madrid) in 25th May and I am still waiting, did u use priority service or non-priority. I know Dusseldorf And Madrid are being reviewed in centre visa Croydon in London.
Please let me know If you get your email 'Decision made'. Thank you and I hope we get our visa soon.



fran_dm said:


> Good evening everyone. My husband is Canadian, living in Germany. He is waiting for his visa...
> 
> Country applying from: Germany, Dusseldorf
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Priority
> Date biometrics taken: 11 June
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12 June
> 
> Decision has been made email: N/A
> Visa received: N/A
> 
> We will join the people patiently waiting. Missing my husband so so much!! it is our 1st Wedding Anniversary on Aug 2nd and we have spent probably 4 months of the last year together... so I will maybe plan a holiday to Germany as it doesn't look as though this visa is in any rush!!
> Good luck one and all, I feel your pain. It's tough. Battle through together!


----------



## CitizenX

bezizi said:


> Im from south africa,
> application date was 24 april
> biometerics taken on 6 may
> no email confirmation recived
> and its been 8 weeks and no response yet im confused,


Hi Bezizi,

I'm from Cape Town my wife's application was received in Pretoria on the 8th of May and still nothing. 45 working days today. Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## brynny23

Has anyone successfully tried to upgrade to priority recently? I've seen a few people that said they did upgrade, but I'm just nervous that it won't even be noticed or considered. 

I'm a teacher in the US and I was hoping to have known the decision at this point and let my district know that I wouldn't be there next school year, but I am not sure what to do at this point. 

Thanks.


----------



## lozmarne

fififaye said:


> Do you have similar time frame for CoA and Biometrics as mine? I'll definitely update this forum when I receive the decision...Hopefully soon!


Submitted online: 14 May 15
Biometrics: 19 May 15
Received at Sheffield: 28 May 15
Passed to ECO: 09 Jun 15

Will post as soon as we have any update xx


----------



## erinheather

Canuck1973 said:


> Hi ErinHeather,
> Thanks for taking the time to respond and provide an update with your situation. I can emptahize and I am sure that there are many on this forum who can empathize too!! I feel like I am on edge and about to lose my mind!! This is indeed torture!! I wish you the best and wish we get the visa(s)!! ))


Hi Canuck1973....any update on your parcel? Mine is till not near. Well, about 400km away. It's moving like molasses. Five days so far....sigh.


----------



## bg19

I absolutely hate the waiting game! I was really spoiled 2 years ago in which my Youth Mobility Visa was granted in two days. So having to wait for my Ancestry one (biometrics done June 24th in Toronto) feels like torture. Especially when I'm expected back at my job in the UK the first week of August, really hoping I get it back sooner rather than later. Ah, glorious stress from the life decisions we make


----------



## Canuck1973

erinheather said:


> Hi Canuck1973....any update on your parcel? Mine is till not near. Well, about 400km away. It's moving like molasses. Five days so far....sigh.


Hi Erinheather,
The last few days have been pure hell......but the package finally arrived late afternoon today!!This may sound strange considering how anxiously I have been waiting to hear back.......it took me about an hour to have the courage to finally open it.....and there it was!! I have my visa!! Don't know if I am happy or relieved......I think more relieved than anything else!! I know what you are going through.....the wait is agonizing!! Over the last few days I made a few calls to DHL as well as the immigration helpline!! Now it's time to get the ball rolling here. I am keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed for you and look forward seeing an update from you with good news!! 
Regards,
Canuck1973


----------



## lozmarne

brynny23 said:


> Has anyone successfully tried to upgrade to priority recently? I've seen a few people that said they did upgrade, but I'm just nervous that it won't even be noticed or considered.
> 
> I'm a teacher in the US and I was hoping to have known the decision at this point and let my district know that I wouldn't be there next school year, but I am not sure what to do at this point.
> 
> Thanks.


I've been thinking about it - it would be helpful to know how long non-priority is currently taking to process in order to make the decision of whether it's worth it at this point, but no one seems to. From what I can gather, it takes them about a week to acknowledge the upgrade via email.

I'm starting to get really frustrated now - I don't understand how priority can be processed in a day or two, yet mine is still sitting on someone's desk months later.

I literally only want to know one way or another at this point.


----------



## erinheather

Canuck1973 said:


> Hi Erinheather, The last few days have been pure hell......but the package finally arrived late afternoon today!!This may sound strange considering how anxiously I have been waiting to hear back.......it took me about an hour to have the courage to finally open it.....and there it was!! I have my visa!! Don't know if I am happy or relieved......I think more relieved than anything else!! I know what you are going through.....the wait is agonizing!! Over the last few days I made a few calls to DHL as well as the immigration helpline!! Now it's time to get the ball rolling here. I am keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed for you and look forward seeing an update from you with good news!!  Regards, Canuck1973


Wow, that's great news!!! My sister is picking mine up for me from a DHL in Halifax first thing Monday morning. I hope I can post a similar update. Congratulations


----------



## Viita

Spouse Visa Priority
Submitted online: 3rd July
Biometrics: 8th July
Send to Sheffield: 11th July
Received at Sheffield: 
Passed to ECO: 

Will keep you guys updated with any progress!


----------



## brynny23

lozmarne said:


> I've been thinking about it - it would be helpful to know how long non-priority is currently taking to process in order to make the decision of whether it's worth it at this point, but no one seems to. From what I can gather, it takes them about a week to acknowledge the upgrade via email.
> 
> I'm starting to get really frustrated now - I don't understand how priority can be processed in a day or two, yet mine is still sitting on someone's desk months later.
> 
> I literally only want to know one way or another at this point.



I agree, lozmarne. I know quite a few people in my position. (Non priority) I have seen on another forum that a couple people did indeed upgrade to priority. Once their priority was acknowledged, they received their "decision has been made email" within 2-3 days. The people that have recently done the upgrade to priority too less than a week to acknowledge the change. Who knows -- I am sure each week is different. This made me really consider doing it. 

I am wondering if I just wait it out another week or so, but if more and more people keep doing priority or upgrading theirs to priority, does that just put ours further down in the pile?


----------



## Canuck1973

erinheather said:


> Wow, that's great news!!! My sister is picking mine up for me from a DHL in Halifax first thing Monday morning. I hope I can post a similar update. Congratulations


Thanks ErinHeather!! I look forward to seeing an update with good news from you on Monday morning.....ALL THE BEST!!!


----------



## LS15

Country applying from: Egypt
Type of visa applied for: FIANCE PRIORITY - settlement - settlement - marriage
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online June 15th 2015
Date biometrics taken: June 25th 2015 (documents submitted at VAC at same time)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28th June 2015
Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi
Projected timeline given: Within 15 working days
Date your visa was approved: July 2nd 2015
Date documents returned: July 8th 2015


----------



## Milnor

Spouse Visa Priority
Submitted online: 25/05
Biometrics: 05/06
Send to NYC: 19/06
Resent to Sheffield: 02/07
Received at Sheffield: 08/07
Passed to ECO: 10/07
Decision has been made email: 12/07
Results pending...


----------



## pantera

Anybody here who has similar time line as mine?
DATE BIOMETRICS: 11 may from OTTAWA, CANADA
CATEGORY VISA: (Fiance) Settlement/Settlement/Marriage. NON PRIORITY
EMAIL SAYING ITS IN PROCESS : 12 May
SHEFFIELD 
Its been 44 working days. I am so nervous and i have not received any more email. 
its gonna be week 10 .
Pantera


----------



## claraluh

Country applying from: Belgium
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Spouse (non-priority as we didn't have this option in Belgium)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, May 26
Date biometrics taken: June 04
Date documentation was received: We don't know as we haven't received any email from them.

It has been 38 days since biometrics where taken and we haven't got a clue what's going on as we haven't heard anything from anybody!! 
Starting to get worried now! Really wish my partner could be here before summer ends :/
Has anybody applied from Belgium here?? Any idea where is the visa being processed for applications from Belgium?? 

Many Thanks Everyone! 
I get very happy when I see a successful application here!!


----------



## fran_dm

Hobbiton said:


> Hi fran_dm I applied for visa Spouse in Spain (Madrid) in 25th May and I am still waiting, did u use priority service or non-priority. I know Dusseldorf And Madrid are being reviewed in centre visa Croydon in London.
> Please let me know If you get your email 'Decision made'. Thank you and I hope we get our visa soon.


Hi Hobbiton. We used priority yes - did you? It doesn't seem to have made any difference. I had no idea where the applications were being reviewed, we couldn't see that info... so thanks for that!! That is a while you have been waiting... so tough. Please keep me updated on your progress, lots of luck to you  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hobbiton

Hi claraluh, I think your visa is processed in Paris. I read in another forum that applications from Belgium are processed in Paris.

Mine was in Madrid and is processed in Croydon, I am still waiting. 

if you want to contact UKVI to ask about your application send them an email or call them: https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk

Fingers crossed for both of us. 



claraluh said:


> Country applying from: Belgium
> Type of visa applied for: settlement, Spouse (non-priority as we didn't have this option in Belgium)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, May 26
> Date biometrics taken: June 04
> Date documentation was received: We don't know as we haven't received any email from them.
> 
> It has been 38 days since biometrics where taken and we haven't got a clue what's going on as we haven't heard anything from anybody!!
> Starting to get worried now! Really wish my partner could be here before summer ends :/
> Has anybody applied from Belgium here?? Any idea where is the visa being processed for applications from Belgium??
> 
> Many Thanks Everyone!
> I get very happy when I see a successful application here!!


----------



## Hobbiton

fran_dm said:


> Hi Hobbiton. We used priority yes - did you? It doesn't seem to have made any difference. I had no idea where the applications were being reviewed, we couldn't see that info... so thanks for that!! That is a while you have been waiting... so tough. Please keep me updated on your progress, lots of luck to you


Hi fran_dm I read in Teleperformance that there's no priority settlement from Germany. 
Priority Visa Service ? 174.00 (non-settlement) read the following link:
https://uk.tlscontact.com/de/ber/page.php?pid=added_value_services

Mine is non-priority, we don't have priority in Madrid for settlement visa.
Biometrics: 25th May
Email from ukvi they received my app: 26th May.

Stiiiiiiiill waiting. Fingers crossed


----------



## Hobbiton

fran_dm said:


> Hi Hobbiton. We used priority yes - did you? It doesn't seem to have made any difference. I had no idea where the applications were being reviewed, we couldn't see that info... so thanks for that!! That is a while you have been waiting... so tough. Please keep me updated on your progress, lots of luck to you  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Costumers making an application in the following locations are decided in the UK visa section, Croydon:

Yerevan
Nicosia (South)
Copenhagen
Tallinn
Helsinki
Düsseldorf
Berlin
Munich
Gibraltar
Reykjavik
Dublin
Rome
Valletta
Oslo
Lisbon
Madrid
Stockholm
Amsterdam
Tunis


----------



## CitizenX

pantera said:


> Anybody here who has similar time line as mine?
> DATE BIOMETRICS: 11 may from OTTAWA, CANADA
> CATEGORY VISA: (Fiance) Settlement/Settlement/Marriage. NON PRIORITY
> EMAIL SAYING ITS IN PROCESS : 12 May
> SHEFFIELD
> Its been 44 working days. I am so nervous and i have not received any more email.
> its gonna be week 10 .
> Pantera


Hi Pantera,

I have a similar timeline. UKVI received application on 8th of May in Cape Town South Africa. Non priority as priority was not available at the time which they have now changed but I have been informed I can't upgrade. 46 working days today. Ours is an extremely straight forward case, I just don't think they have even looked at the application yet.

Regards


----------



## claraluh

Hi Hobbiton, I noticed you applied same time as us, I'm so desperate with this wait, I thought it wouldn't take that long. When we applied we didn't have a priority service option, what a pitty :/
I hope our app will be decided soon, and I will keep fingers crossed!!
God bless us!!


----------



## Rina Zainul

Hi. 

Just got my visa today. I applied for the Settlement Visa (spousal category). I did not use the priority service as I wasn't in a rush to move and decision is usually made within 5 weeks for Malaysian applicants. 


Please list the following:
Country applying from: *Malaysia *
Type of visa applied for: *Settlement / Spousal *
Date application submitted (online or in person): *25 May 2015 (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *5 June 2015*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *(dont know but they didnt start processing till 29 June 2015)*
Office location processing your visa: Manila 
Projected timeline given: *5 weeks *
Date your visa was received: *7 June 2015 - received an email from UKBA that a decision has been made, 8 June - received email from Visa Collection Office that documents are ready for pick up, 13 June - picked up my documents and visa. *


----------



## erinheather

Yahoo!!!! I got my visa  Thanks to everyone who helped me, especially Joppa! And all those who shared updates and gave me hope  Good luck to everyone waiting! 

Country applying from: Canada ( Edmonton) 
Type of visa applied for: Spousal settlement visa ( priority) 
Date application submitted (online or in person)nline June 23rd
Date biometrics taken:June 30th, also submitted application at the same time 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:July 1st 
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision email received: July 6th
Date your visa was received:July 13th!


----------



## lozmarne

brynny23 said:


> I agree, lozmarne. I know quite a few people in my position. (Non priority) I have seen on another forum that a couple people did indeed upgrade to priority. Once their priority was acknowledged, they received their "decision has been made email" within 2-3 days. The people that have recently done the upgrade to priority too less than a week to acknowledge the change. Who knows -- I am sure each week is different. This made me really consider doing it.
> 
> I am wondering if I just wait it out another week or so, but if more and more people keep doing priority or upgrading theirs to priority, does that just put ours further down in the pile?


Well, exactly  xx


----------



## Tinika

larmflower said:


> It took 66 days to hear an answer regarding our Fiance Application.. there was a complication though, they needed information regarding a traffic incident on my side. So a delay like that can add lots of waiting time.


Hi larmflower,
66 working days?


----------



## jb24lagrosa

Hobbiton said:


> Costumers making an application in the following locations are decided in the UK visa section, Croydon:
> 
> Yerevan
> Nicosia (South)
> Copenhagen
> Tallinn
> Helsinki
> Düsseldorf
> Berlin
> Munich
> Gibraltar
> Reykjavik
> Dublin
> Rome
> Valletta
> Oslo
> Lisbon
> Madrid
> Stockholm
> Amsterdam
> Tunis
> 
> View attachment 47634


I applied in rome under priority but no results yet
Biometrics done may 22
Ukvi received may 26


----------



## Hobbiton

jb24lagrosa said:


> I applied in rome under priority but no results yet
> Biometrics done may 22
> Ukvi received may 26


Hi jb24lagrosa,

How much did you paid for priority? 
I think there's no priority service for Visa Settlement from Italy.

Read the following link: Priority Visa Service € 174.00 (non-settlement) https://uk.tlscontact.com/it/rom/page.php?pid=added_value_services

I think yours like mine and fran_dm are processed under the standard times.
Biometrics done 25th May
Email from ukvi app received 26th May
still waiting
Fingers crossed for all waiting for their visa.


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> Hi Hobbiton, I noticed you applied same time as us, I'm so desperate with this wait, I thought it wouldn't take that long. When we applied we didn't have a priority service option, what a pitty :/
> I hope our app will be decided soon, and I will keep fingers crossed!!
> God bless us!!


Hi claraluh, the waiting is driving me mad. I think they are busy in summer so we have to be patient. I am starting my 8th week and still waiting, I also didn't thought it would take that long, I was hoping to be with my hubby in June (dreaming).
I need to go to UK, the weather in Spain is killing me (too much hot) lol

Praying and fingers crossed for all the beautiful people waiting here.


----------



## fran_dm

Hobbiton said:


> Hi jb24lagrosa,
> 
> How much did you paid for priority?
> I think there's no priority service for Visa Settlement from Italy.
> 
> Read the following link: Priority Visa Service € 174.00 (non-settlement) https://uk.tlscontact.com/it/rom/page.php?pid=added_value_services
> 
> I think yours like mine and fran_dm are processed under the standard times.
> Biometrics done 25th May
> Email from ukvi app received 26th May
> still waiting
> Fingers crossed for all waiting for their visa.


Hobbiton I think you may be correct... we did read that you couldn't do priority, but it gave us the option to do it so we did. Obv they just like to take the money regardless!

I am so surprised it is taking this long for people within Europe, we thought it would be quicker from our previous research than going back to Canada - but by the looks of it, we are all taking the longest. 
You are both ahead of me in regards to when you applied, so I wish you the best of luck and will be hoping to be just behind you


----------



## Hobbiton

fran_dm said:


> Hobbiton I think you may be correct... we did read that you couldn't do priority, but gave us the option to do it so we did. Obv they just like to take the money regardless!
> 
> I am so surprised it is taking this long for people within Europe, we thought it would be quicker from our previous research than going back to Canada - but by the looks of it, we are all taking the longest.
> You are both ahead of me in regards to when you applied, so I wish you the best of luck and will be hoping to be just behind you


Ouch I'm sorry if you've paid ? 174 for priority. They should refund the money, but I think as you said they just like to take money. 
I'm surprised people from Asia got their visas in less than a month and we in Europe have to wait the full 3 months (60 working days).
This long waiting is driving me crazy, I hope we all hear something soon from Croydon. Best of luck to you and all the waiting people. Fingers crossed


----------



## bg19

Yay! Visa issued!

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 12th
Date biometrics taken: June 24th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 25th
Office location processing your visa: New York
Date visa was issued: July 13th
Date your visa was received: Waiting for post


----------



## pantera

CitizenX said:


> Hi Pantera,
> 
> I have a similar timeline. UKVI received application on 8th of May in Cape Town South Africa. Non priority as priority was not available at the time which they have now changed but I have been informed I can't upgrade. 46 working days today. Ours is an extremely straight forward case, I just don't think they have even looked at the application yet.
> 
> Regards


 Hi CitizenX, Its same for me its now 44 days and i think they not even looked at it yet. I have not received any more emails from Sheffield on;y the one on the 12th May, the day after the biometrics. Its very stressing ,fInger crossed:fingerscrossed: i hope u hear soon too. For which type of visa u applied for? fiance or spouse?. Let me know if you receive any news. 
Pantera


----------



## jb24lagrosa

Hobbiton said:


> Hi jb24lagrosa,
> 
> How much did you paid for priority?
> I think there's no priority service for Visa Settlement from Italy.
> 
> Read the following link: Priority Visa Service € 174.00 (non-settlement) https://uk.tlscontact.com/it/rom/page.php?pid=added_value_services
> 
> I think yours like mine and fran_dm are processed under the standard times.
> Biometrics done 25th May
> Email from ukvi app received 26th May
> still waiting
> Fingers crossed for all waiting for their visa.


Yap i paid that much for nothing...
It was their system, i was suprised aswell when tls center asked me to pay that money if not i need to be rschedule so by forced i paid it as i dont wanted to go back on the center  what a waste of money
But bad thing we cant complain


----------



## Hobbiton

jb24lagrosa said:


> Yap i paid that much for nothing...
> It was their system, i was suprised aswell when tls center asked me to pay that money if not i need to be rschedule so by forced i paid it as i dont wanted to go back on the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a waste of money
> But bad thing we cant complain


Ohh Sorry you've paid for nothing. When I went to tlscontact they didn't asked me to pay for priority. I am happy I didn't paid but the wait is hard and seems like they are taking so long for Applications from Europe, Croydon is busy in summer.
you and I are in the same timeline our apps arrived at Croydon 26th May and are starting our 8th week of waiting. I hope we all get our visas soon, prayers and fingers crossed


----------



## jb24lagrosa

Hobbiton said:


> Ohh Sorry you've paid for nothing. When I went to tlscontact they didn't asked me to pay for priority. I am happy I didn't paid but the wait is hard and seems like they are taking so long for Applications from Europe, Croydon is busy in summer.
> you and I are in the same timeline our apps arrived at Croydon 26th May and are starting our 8th week of waiting. I hope we all get our visas soon, prayers and fingers crossed[/QUOTE
> 
> Its really annoying but what can we do anyway if anything comes up to your please inform me thanks


----------



## claraluh

Hobbiton said:


> Hi claraluh, the waiting is driving me mad. I think they are busy in summer so we have to be patient. I am starting my 8th week and still waiting, I also didn't thought it would take that long, I was hoping to be with my hubby in June (dreaming).
> I need to go to UK, the weather in Spain is killing me (too much hot) lol
> 
> Praying and fingers crossed for all the beautiful people waiting here.


Hi Hobbiton, did you use tlscontact? That teleperformance company?? Can you log in on their website and get the processing information there? Like, if they received your documents or something like that???

My solicitor sent me some log in the details which don't seem to work, and I can not trace anything.

I was wondering if that website is really accurate.


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> Hi Hobbiton, did you use tlscontact? That teleperformance company?? Can you log in on their website and get the processing information there? Like, if they received your documents or something like that???
> 
> My solicitor sent me some log in the details which don't seem to work, and I can not trace anything.
> 
> I was wondering if that website is really accurate.


I used tlscontact, my solicitor registered in teleperformance when submitted my app online and paid for visa she gave me the password. The website works for me and it shows that my application is submitted then transfered for decision and the last thing I can see is that received by ukvi.

Have you tried to enter your email or your husband's email and the password the solicitor gave you? https://uk.tlscontact.com/be/bru/login.php?l=en

if you can't log in I advise you to send them and email with the applicant date of birth and GWF number with your questions: https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ 

I wish you all the best


----------



## claraluh

Hi Hobbiton,

Yes, I've tried with the password the solicitor gave me but it says combination is wrong and she says it's right, so I'm not sure if she is saying the truth or why she doesn't want to give me the right one. The email used was solicitor's email so every email sent will be sent to her not to us.

I've sent them an email now with the link you gave me before and they said they would get back to me in 1 day.

Thanks a Lot!!


----------



## Meepmeepy

Scared. Excited. Hope everyone has positive outcomes here.


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: SETTLEMENT / SPOUSE
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26th June
Date biometrics taken: July 8th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 15th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date visa was issued: 
Date your visa was received:


----------



## TNLady

Milnor said:


> Spouse Visa Priority
> 
> Resent to Sheffield: 02/07
> 
> 
> Decision has been made email: 12/07
> Results pending...


You apparently re-sent a pkg to Sheffield containing extra documentation. Did they email you asking for it? I'm curious to know about this, because I thought it was a one-shot deal (all or nothing). Or did you decide to supplement your original documents with additional info? Either way, it seems to have helped immediately.


----------



## Lucacton

Lucacton said:


> Country applying from: Japan
> Type of visa applied for: UK Fiance Visa (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 19/06/2015
> Date biometrics taken: 03/07/2015
> Date documentation was received by Manila office: ?
> Email received: none
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> 
> I used a British solicitor for the process and he put my email address for the application, really looking forward to receive the email.
> I am actually thinking to use the priority service (I heard is possible to upgrade even after the docs are submitted).
> Me and my fiancée who is in Japan at the moment are really feeling the stress as I can imagine you all do/did...
> Do you recommend to use the priority service?


Hello everybody!

Finally this morning I have got an email from Manila (reasonable wait of 9 working days without priority).

Dear xxxxx xxxxxx

Application Reference : GWFxxxxxxxxx

A decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the Visa Application Centre (VAC). You will be contacted again by the VAC once these documents have been received and they are ready for you to collect. If you have chosen to have your documents couriered to you, these will be despatched by the VAC once they have been received.

Please do not attend the application centre until you have been contacted by the VAC. UKVI contact details can be found at https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk

UK Visas and Immigration
British Embassy Manila
________________________

So I think now is the time to wait for the documents to come back.
Do you guys know from the email if is possible to understand if the visa is granted or not? I read different opinions about that.
Good luck to everyone still waiting for their visa.
Every reply is much appreciated


----------



## nyclon

As we have said hundreds of times. There are no hidden messages in the emails. They mean exactly what they say and nothing more.


----------



## pantera

I received the same this morning. I hope it's a YES. So stressing. Did u receive a day before an email from a immigration translation company offering you to use their services for translation certified documents?? I worry its my application i had not all certified translation.


----------



## csh2015

Quick Update:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: 22 May
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26 May (Signed for); 8 June (Email received)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Retrospective priority service: Paid for and emailed receipt after COB 13 July 

Received decision email: 15 July


----------



## pantera

Can we email ukvisa line on their link to know if its refused or granted before having to spend whole rest of the week waiting worried ?? is there anybody whos done it before .


----------



## clever-octopus

pantera said:


> Can we email ukvisa line on their link to know if its refused or granted before having to spend whole rest of the week waiting worried ?? is there anybody whos done it before .


They're not going to tell you anything useful; unless you have a serious emergency with timing, I would avoid contacting UKVI. They've done everything they can, your case is completed, and you'll get the information imminently. I understand how painful the waiting is, but it WILL come!  Hopefully with good news...


----------



## pantera

thank you clever-octopus.
Yeah i have to give an answer for the registration for school here for my daughter before the end of this week. thats why i worry . if i know answer would be easier. but i do understand they not giving answers before .


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> Hi Hobbiton,
> 
> I've sent them an email now with the link you gave me before and they said they would get back to me in 1 day.
> 
> Thanks a Lot!!


Hi claraluh, have you received any answer from them?


----------



## claraluh

Hi Hobbiton,

Yes I received an email from them but apparently they said there are no current updates on my app, maybe because the ref no is wrong or the app is recent. I checked the GWF no is right and the app is no recent, is more then 6 weeks old. Strange, they can't even tell me if they've received it.
When you were at the teleperformance centre in Madrid, did they give you any receipt of receiving your documents?? My Partner only received a paper with informations to log on the website and track the progress nothing else. 
I'm starting to panic now!! :/


----------



## CitizenX

pantera said:


> Hi CitizenX, Its same for me its now 44 days and i think they not even looked at it yet. I have not received any more emails from Sheffield on;y the one on the 12th May, the day after the biometrics. Its very stressing ,fInger crossed:fingerscrossed: i hope u hear soon too. For which type of visa u applied for? fiance or spouse?. Let me know if you receive any news.
> Pantera


Hi, 

Will do. It's 49 for me to day and still nothing. I have actually flown out to see my family as it has been almost 3 months that we have been apart now. I fly back on Saturday and was really hoping something would happen this week. We (my wife) applied for spouse visa. I figure when I get back I have two weeks left to hit hte 60 day mark. That is a mile stone for me. I have not seen many people wait that long on these forums. After that I don't know, not sure I could do an addtitional 60 days!


----------



## cersei

CitizenX said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will do. It's 49 for me to day and still nothing. I have actually flown out to see my family as it has been almost 3 months that we have been apart now. I fly back on Saturday and was really hoping something would happen this week. We (my wife) applied for spouse visa. I figure when I get back I have two weeks left to hit hte 60 day mark. That is a mile stone for me. I have not seen many people wait that long on these forums. After that I don't know, not sure I could do an addtitional 60 days!


Can the folks who have been around for a while shed any light on whether the degree of this slowdown (priority and non-priority alike being processed within days in May and then crickets through June and July) is normal? It feels like less of a slow down and more of a stoppage to me for non-priority (but I'm possibly also just being dramatic).

Also, once your case is assigned to an ECO, if a priority application comes in, are you just put on hold while that is processed? I assumed that once an ECO has it they have it and they'll review, but it's seeming more like non-priority are just pushed down and down the line while priority applications are processed, regardless of how far through into the review the ECO happens to be. 

Of course this is just me guessing at a lot of things, but since we all seem to be waiting around I figured it doesn't hurt to ask? I know that people can't apply for priority because of financial reasons or, as in our case, factors that cause them to fall into the category of people who are discouraged from applying priority, but it feels very haves-and-have-nots for non-priority applications to languish for so, so long when families, jobs, lives, etc are in limbo. 

(Not saying priority shouldn't exist, and I certainly would have gone for it had we been a straight forward case, but I'd hate to skip in front of someone who's application review is almost complete and add a week to their wait time, you know?)


----------



## clever-octopus

Hey cersei, I'm really sorry... Yeah it seems like the end of May/early June was when things started to slow down, and I do know that summers are the busy seasons. Once an application is assigned to an ECO they're all treated the same way, priority or not. Using priority service only gets it to the ECO faster, it doesn't make them process your application any more quickly. It seems as though you know you're not a straightforward case (I've been following your story a bit!) so it's pretty standard that they will investigate further, and that may take several weeks... As I understand it (sister-in-law is an ECO) they process multiple applications at once so you might go "on hold" as results of investigations are awaited by the ECO. I do feel very badly for those who fall into that 1% on the far side of the bell curve  Here's hoping you get your decision soon...


----------



## cersei

clever-octopus said:


> Hey cersei, I'm really sorry... Yeah it seems like the end of May/early June was when things started to slow down, and I do know that summers are the busy seasons. Once an application is assigned to an ECO they're all treated the same way, priority or not. Using priority service only gets it to the ECO faster, it doesn't make them process your application any more quickly. It seems as though you know you're not a straightforward case (I've been following your story a bit!) so it's pretty standard that they will investigate further, and that may take several weeks... As I understand it (sister-in-law is an ECO) they process multiple applications at once so you might go "on hold" as results of investigations are awaited by the ECO. I do feel very badly for those who fall into that 1% on the far side of the bell curve  Here's hoping you get your decision soon...


Thanks so much for your reply! I know the ECOs have a really tough job, I can't imagine what summers are like for them.

I buckled down and prepared for a wait, for sure. I was hoping we'd get lucky and have our visa processed before my address changes (because that's a whole separate nightmare to deal with...I'm not sure my documents will ever make it back to me, lol), but mentally I'm preparing myself for our decision being a ways away. 

I'm wondering about some of the people waiting going on 60 working days, too, though. Maybe we're all a little complicated? I thought priority applications were queue jumped as well as processed faster, but I might have misunderstood that. I'll definitely tell any friends that might go through this in the future to avoid the summer months at all costs! 

Again, crossing my fingers for everyone! May our decisions be swift and positive so that we can enjoy at least a little bit of summer without all this anxiety!

:cheer2:


----------



## clever-octopus

After your address changes, just track the return package obsessively and camp out at your old address  I accosted the poor DHL deliveryman in the parking lot and have no remorse. 

There have been people here who thought they were really straightforward cases but wound up waiting more than a few weeks; unfortunately if your visa is granted all you get is the sticker, no explanation of where a holdup was (unless they contact you to request additional documents or info)


----------



## cersei

clever-octopus said:


> After your address changes, just track the return package obsessively and camp out at your old address  I accosted the poor DHL deliveryman in the parking lot and have no remorse.
> 
> There have been people here who thought they were really straightforward cases but wound up waiting more than a few weeks; unfortunately if your visa is granted all you get is the sticker, no explanation of where a holdup was (unless they contact you to request additional documents or info)


Wouldn't that be amazing if they did give you one? Like, "Here's your visa. And a gift certificate to a spa to take care of all those new wrinkles we caused you." Haha.


----------



## naina88

Applied 28 april
Today got email that decision on my application is delayed for furthur enquiries 
How much time wil they take nw?


----------



## nyclon

naina88 said:


> Applied 28 april
> Today got email that decision on my application is delayed for furthur enquiries
> How much time wil they take nw?


As long as it takes to make further inquiries. No one can predict.


----------



## bezizi

Hi citizen x have they responded yet,


----------



## CitizenX

bezizi said:


> Hi citizen x have they responded yet,


Nope, nothing at all yet! 50 working days today. I see they still haven't updated the visa processing page yet either and it's over half way through July. 

https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y/cape-town-south-africa/settlement-visas/settlement


----------



## lozmarne

cersei said:


> Can the folks who have been around for a while shed any light on whether the degree of this slowdown (priority and non-priority alike being processed within days in May and then crickets through June and July) is normal? It feels like less of a slow down and more of a stoppage to me for non-priority (but I'm possibly also just being dramatic).
> 
> Also, once your case is assigned to an ECO, if a priority application comes in, are you just put on hold while that is processed? I assumed that once an ECO has it they have it and they'll review, but it's seeming more like non-priority are just pushed down and down the line while priority applications are processed, regardless of how far through into the review the ECO happens to be.
> 
> Of course this is just me guessing at a lot of things, but since we all seem to be waiting around I figured it doesn't hurt to ask? I know that people can't apply for priority because of financial reasons or, as in our case, factors that cause them to fall into the category of people who are discouraged from applying priority, but it feels very haves-and-have-nots for non-priority applications to languish for so, so long when families, jobs, lives, etc are in limbo.
> 
> (Not saying priority shouldn't exist, and I certainly would have gone for it had we been a straight forward case, but I'd hate to skip in front of someone who's application review is almost complete and add a week to their wait time, you know?)


Totally agreed. We've been in this position for years, for one reason or another, and have *finally* been able to apply. 

If someone could give us some idea of how long it's taking, it would at least help to manage expectations, since mine were based on the fact that it was going to take half the time it has, in light of previous posts/stats.


----------



## Viita

Viita said:


> Spouse Visa Priority
> Submitted online: 3rd July
> Biometrics: 8th July
> Send to Sheffield: 11th July
> Received at Sheffield:
> Passed to ECO:
> 
> Will keep you guys updated with any progress!



Application was received on the 15th of July by Sheffield.
No emails or anything yet but not worried as I know some people don't receive them. 
Hoping for news soon as I know priority gets turned around pretty quick at the moment.


----------



## pantera

hello i just received my mariage visa (fiance) its so great. Took 48 days. i wish you all the same . never give up hope .
Pantera


----------



## nyclon

pantera said:


> hello i just received my mariage visa (fiance) its so great. Took 48 days. i wish you all the same . never give up hope .
> Pantera


Congratulations.

It would be helpful if you posted your updated timeline for the benefit of other members.


----------



## pantera

Sorry my timeline was :I applied online for settlement/marriage visa (fiance) not priority:April 10
I went for biometrics in Canada Ottawa: May 11
Received email saying my visa is now in process :May 12
Received decision email : 15 July 
Received parcel with Visa granted : 17 July.

Pantera


----------



## csh2015

pantera said:


> hello i just received my mariage visa (fiance) its so great. Took 48 days. i wish you all the same . never give up hope .
> Pantera


Congrats, Pantera! I've just received my spouse visa, as well. 

In case it's helpful, the envelope only included the docs I had sent (and of course the visa inside my passport). But no letter or anything. The visa is good for the entire 2.6 year period, no need for the biometric card. 

Here's my updated timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: 22 May
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26 May (Signed for); 8 June (Email received)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Retrospective priority service: Paid for and emailed receipt after COB 13 July 

Received decision email: 15 July
Visa received via UPS: 17 July


----------



## nyclon

csh2015 said:


> Congrats, Pantera! I've just received my spouse visa, as well.
> 
> In case it's helpful, the envelope only included the docs I had sent (and of course the visa inside my passport). But no letter or anything. The visa is good for the entire 2.6 year period, no need for the biometric card.
> 
> Here's my updated timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
> Date biometrics taken: 22 May
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26 May (Signed for); 8 June (Email received)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Retrospective priority service: Paid for and emailed receipt after COB 13 July
> 
> Received decision email: 15 July
> Visa received via UPS: 17 July



You applied before the 31 May rollout for BRPs for the U.S. so you would have been issued with a visa in your passport. Your visa should be good for 33 months.


----------



## csh2015

nyclon said:


> You applied before the 31 May rollout for BRPs for the U.S. so you would have been issued with a visa in your passport. Your visa should be good for 33 months.


Thanks for the clarification! And thanks to the forum as a whole - made things slightly less stressful.

Best of luck to those still in the process!


----------



## erinheather

csh2015 said:


> Congrats, Pantera! I've just received my spouse visa, as well. In case it's helpful, the envelope only included the docs I had sent (and of course the visa inside my passport). But no letter or anything. The visa is good for the entire 2.6 year period, no need for the biometric card. Here's my updated timeline: Country applying from: USA Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Settlement Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Date biometrics taken: 22 May Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26 May (Signed for); 8 June (Email received) Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Retrospective priority service: Paid for and emailed receipt after COB 13 July Received decision email: 15 July Visa received via UPS: 17 July


Awesome! Congrats


----------



## erinheather

cersei said:


> Wouldn't that be amazing if they did give you one? Like, "Here's your visa. And a gift certificate to a spa to take care of all those new wrinkles we caused you." Haha.


Seriously, I like the gift card idea. Lol. I was close to having to be hospitalized while waiting for my documents to be delivered. It's awful! Instead of waiting for your parcel at your old address, you could do what I did and once you get the tracing number- they sent mine in the "decision has been made" email- you can have it stopped at a depot near you. I had it stopped near my sister as I couldn't wait any longer! I wrote her a note authorizing that she could pick it up and it was no problem.


----------



## PhNeutral

My Second attempt:
Country applying from: Bosnia and Herzegovina
Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: 16 April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 April
Office location processing your visa: Warsaw (most applications are processed within 60 days)
Received email "Immigration Health Surcharge: Payment needed" :02 July
Received decision email: 14 July ( exactly 60 working days since documents was received by Uk Border Agency)
Visa received : 18 July



Well, it was really emotionally and financially exhausting process for us. Some general advices, priority service is worth of money I guess, when it comes to documents "more is more" ( in my case). 
I look forward when real immigration's problem will be tackled and on the other hand when (we) regular people will be allowed to live regular lives with no problems we face it now. 
Wish to all of you best.


----------



## Viita

Hoping to get the ECO email tomorrow or Tuesday. They've had since Wednesday priority & I've seen a pretty quick turnaround with the U.S. Applications via priority so I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> Hi Hobbiton,
> 
> Yes I received an email from them but apparently they said there are no current updates on my app, maybe because the ref no is wrong or the app is recent. I checked the GWF no is right and the app is no recent, is more then 6 weeks old. Strange, they can't even tell me if they've received it.
> When you were at the teleperformance centre in Madrid, did they give you any receipt of receiving your documents?? My Partner only received a paper with informations to log on the website and track the progress nothing else.
> I'm starting to panic now!! :/


Yes, they gave me a paper that they have received my documents.
They didn't give me any paper with information to log on the website, just the paper stating that I gave them 2 passports (the old one and the new) and the papers I submitted for my application. 

I advise you to call your solicitor and tell her to do her job because you've paid for her service. Or call the UKBA and give them all the details of your application.
I wish you all the best.

I hope this new week give us some good news. 

(40 working days and still waiting, starting my 9 week)


----------



## claraluh

Hobbiton said:


> Yes, they gave me a paper that they have received my documents.
> They didn't give me any paper with information to log on the website, just the paper stating that I gave them 2 passports (the old one and the new) and the papers I submitted for my application.
> 
> I advise you to call your solicitor and tell her to do her job because you've paid for her service. Or call the UKBA and give them all the details of your application.
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> I hope this new week give us some good news.
> 
> (40 working days and still waiting, starting my 9 week)


I will try to Call them today as I didn't get any information on the email received from them. I will also ask my partner to go on the teleperformance centre because we didn't get any paper stating the documents left. Strange.


----------



## MelodyPond

nzChris said:


> Great news! I just arrived home ready for the weekend and I find the Visa approval letter sitting in my mail.
> 
> Country applying from: UK London
> Type of visa applied for: FLR(O) Unmarried Partner (Category 8F)(non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Feb 3rd
> Date biometrics taken: Feb 10th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 5th
> Office location processing your visa: Durham
> Projected timeline given: None given
> Decision has been made email: none
> Date your visa was received: Mar 13th
> 
> Less than 5 weeks turnaround in the UK!
> We were worried for no reason it seems and we can now make our holiday in June = )
> Good luck to everyone else and thanks again to Joppa who has been hands down the best source of information around for the past six months of our journey.


Congratulations on getting your visa! I know it's been a few months but I can't find many posts by people who applied within the UK. I just wanted to confirm with you that between the time your biometrics were taken and the time you received your documents and BRP at home, you didn't receive any notification that your documents were on the way or any indication that a decision was made at all. The reason I ask is because although I submitted a pre-paid special delivery envelope with my application, I wasn't given the tracking code for it, so the delivery is going to be a real problem for me if I have no idea when it will come as they won't be able to enter the building where I live (so no way to even leave a notification).


If anyone else is reading this who knows about applications within the UK, do you know if I can get in touch with HO to try to figure out an alternative way to get the documents safely delivered to me?


----------



## Viita

Viita said:


> Hoping to get the ECO email tomorrow or Tuesday. They've had since Wednesday priority & I've seen a pretty quick turnaround with the U.S. Applications via priority so I'm crossing my fingers.



It's my birthday today and I got the ECO email! Yay! Perfect gift!


----------



## Hobbiton

Viita said:


> It's my birthday today and I got the ECO email! Yay! Perfect gift!


Happy birthday and congratulations


----------



## claraluh

Viita said:


> It's my birthday today and I got the ECO email! Yay! Perfect gift!


Congratulations!!

:fingerscrossed: We'll get a surprise this week as well!!


----------



## badger_wabbit

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (Non Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 7th April
Date biometrics taken: 30th April 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 14th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision has been made email: 18th July
Date your visa was received: in the post, will update when it arrives.

Still no idea what the decision was though, driving us crazy waiting to find out. Anyone know if it's possible to call them up and get that over the phone? Hard to be patient about something so important.


----------



## antoniele

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted: 8th July
Date biometrics taken: 8th July (Same day)
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 5-6 working days normally, SLA is 10 working days

I used an immigration lawyer so all the contact details are through them. I've been following up every day as I was told both by VFS Singapore and by my lawyer that applications here usually take 5-6 working days using the Priority service. It's been 8 working days now and my lawyer says he still has not heard back from the ECO. I'm getting concerned as there was another spouse visa applicant c/o the same immigration lawyer that submitted her application the same day as me, and she's already received her passport and visa approval last July 16. I also have an upcoming work trip by the end of the week that I may have to cancel yet again.

Should I be concerned that my lawyers hasn't heard anything back regarding my application?


----------



## cersei

Viita said:


> It's my birthday today and I got the ECO email! Yay! Perfect gift!


Happy birthday and I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## cersei

badger_wabbit said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance (Non Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 7th April
> Date biometrics taken: 30th April 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision has been made email: 18th July
> Date your visa was received: in the post, will update when it arrives.
> 
> Still no idea what the decision was though, driving us crazy waiting to find out. Anyone know if it's possible to call them up and get that over the phone? Hard to be patient about something so important.


Wow, that seems like a very long wait considering May was so quick. Did you guys have a complicated application/were further documents requested?


----------



## badger_wabbit

no requests for additional docs. May have been complicated because i've been married to an American previously but long since been divorced...not sure if that required more checking or could lead to a denial. Hard to say until we find out if it's been approved.


----------



## cersei

badger_wabbit said:


> no requests for additional docs. May have been complicated because i've been married to an American previously but long since been divorced...not sure if that required more checking or could lead to a denial. Hard to say until we find out if it's been approved.


Well let's think positively! I'm wishing you the best of luck! Hope the mailman reaches you quickly and comes with happy news!


----------



## nyclon

badger_wabbit said:


> Still no idea what the decision was though, driving us crazy waiting to find out. Anyone know if it's possible to call them up and get that over the phone? Hard to be patient about something so important.


You will not be given that information over the phone . They may or may not answer an email request.


----------



## thatweirdlady

Viita said:


> It's my birthday today and I got the ECO email! Yay! Perfect gift!


Happy Birthday! I am hopeful I get an email tomorrow.  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Fivem

Hi to all
Country applying from UK
Type of visa spouse fLR (m) non priority
Date application submitted 16th of June
Date biometric taken 29th of June
Date of biometric card received and it is valid for 30 month is 17th of July
All doucuments received 20th of July.....


----------



## Lucacton

Lucacton said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Finally this morning I have got an email from Manila (reasonable wait of 9 working days without priority).
> 
> Dear xxxxx xxxxxx
> 
> Application Reference : GWFxxxxxxxxx
> 
> A decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the Visa Application Centre (VAC). You will be contacted again by the VAC once these documents have been received and they are ready for you to collect. If you have chosen to have your documents couriered to you, these will be despatched by the VAC once they have been received.
> 
> Please do not attend the application centre until you have been contacted by the VAC. UKVI contact details can be found at https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk
> 
> UK Visas and Immigration
> British Embassy Manila
> ________________________
> 
> So I think now is the time to wait for the documents to come back.
> Do you guys know from the email if is possible to understand if the visa is granted or not? I read different opinions about that.
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for their visa.
> Every reply is much appreciated


__________________________

Just an update:
received an email from Manila on my birthday (15th july)
and today my girlfriend received her passport back with a Fiancee Visa 
She can now move in the Uk from Tokyo any day after the 30th July.

Good luck to everybody still waiting for their response


----------



## badger_wabbit

nyclon said:


> You will not be given that information over the phone . They may or may not answer an email request.


i mailed them and they said they won't give out that info via email. Back to the waiting game...


----------



## claraluh

We had biometric taken on the 04th June in Belgium. As of today, no email received of any parts.

I called the helpline telephone number and the person on the other side of the phone said he can not see anything on their system, they can't even see if the application has been received and we are already on our 7th week. 

Has anyone experienced anything similar?

I'me really freaking out here! 100% of applications in belgium were processed in 60 days, we are already 7th week with no news!! 

I really hope someone can give me a light here. My Solicitors are useless, they keep saying it's normal.


----------



## badger_wabbit

claraluh said:


> We had biometric taken on the 04th June in Belgium. As of today, no email received of any parts.
> 
> I called the helpline telephone number and the person on the other side of the phone said he can not see anything on their system, they can't even see if the application has been received and we are already on our 7th week.
> 
> Has anyone experienced anything similar?
> 
> I'me really freaking out here! 100% of applications in belgium were processed in 60 days, we are already 7th week with no news!!
> 
> I really hope someone can give me a light here. My Solicitors are useless, they keep saying it's normal.


 Yeah we had that the first few times i called for an update, they couldn't find it in the system. In the end i had to email them with the following info and they were able to find it in the system:

GWF Reference Number:
Passport Number:
Name of the applicant
Date of Birth:
Country where applying:
Location of the VAC:
Type of visa:
Date of biometrics:
Tracking number :

Hope this helps.


----------



## CitizenX

Yup, same thing when I called them "can't find you on the system". Seems a standard reply then they send you a non sencical email after a few days. Wonder if they are more compelled to rely after 60 working days?


----------



## CitizenX

I'm into my 11th week with no response as of yet.


----------



## claraluh

badger_wabbit said:


> Yeah we had that the first few times i called for an update, they couldn't find it in the system. In the end i had to email them with the following info and they were able to find it in the system:
> 
> GWF Reference Number:
> Passport Number:
> Name of the applicant
> Date of Birth:
> Country where applying:
> Location of the VAC:
> Type of visa:
> Date of biometrics:
> Tracking number :
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi badger_wabbit, where did you email them? do you still have the address?? When i called today, the man took some of these information and said he would pass it on to UKVI I guess, and they might get back to me in 5 working days. 

But if you have the email address on a link that I can use, that would be great!

I don't have a tracking number, as I didnt get any email, and we used a teleperformance center.


----------



## Viita

So in less then 24 hours I've received "a decision has been made" email and my documents will be here within 2 days!
Luckily we're on our honeymoon in Puerto Rico until Thursday PM so we'll pick them up when back in New York Friday morning.

So so so quick! Fingers crossed it's good news.
They've had our documents since Wednesday so with priority it's been a 5 working days decision time with priority.


----------



## claraluh

CitizenX said:


> I'm into my 11th week with no response as of yet.


But you got an email saying your app has been received by the ECO isn't it?? I haven't received nothing! haven't got a clue where it's gone to.


----------



## toronto_sch

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse
Date application submitted online: July 10 (NON-priority)
Date biometrics taken: July 14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 16 (application received in Sheffield for processing)
Projected timeline given: 97% of applications completed in 12 weeks (per Visa Application Centre)
Date e-mail received advising Decision Made: July 21
Date your visa was received: Will pick up from Toronto Visa Application Centre when advised

Just joined the forum to provide everyone an update on my Non-priority spousal visa timeline…after reading this board for several weeks.

Hoping for a positive outcome, but very worried that the decision came so quickly, after reading about everyone waiting so long. 

Now, I’m going to spend the next few days distracting myself while waiting for my passport to be returned...and trying not to overthink what a quick decision could mean!

I am glad that I did not pay for priority service… very pleased with the turn-around, despite being advised of a potential 12 week timeline.


----------



## pondhopper

Claraluh - we applied on the 4th June in New Delhi, and have thus far not received any information. All the emails return back with the same generic message "either no update or you entered the information wrong".

So I made a call to the premium rate line, and the person I spoke to said he would escalate it. So I fill in the escalation form, and sure enough - they escalated it.

Two days later, we got a response back with the same information as in the first place - saying that its not been done yet, and that because its not been 60 working days, its well within timeframe.

But there have been people who have had their applications approved in the same office, who applied days after we have. So I have no clue or understanding of how their system works. It just seems that they pull out numbers from a hat and do that application.

The whole lack of transparency and communication is highly frustrating.


----------



## claraluh

pondhopper said:


> Claraluh - we applied on the 4th June in New Delhi, and have thus far not received any information. All the emails return back with the same generic message "either no update or you entered the information wrong".
> 
> So I made a call to the premium rate line, and the person I spoke to said he would escalate it. So I fill in the escalation form, and sure enough - they escalated it.
> 
> Two days later, we got a response back with the same information as in the first place - saying that its not been done yet, and that because its not been 60 working days, its well within timeframe.
> 
> But there have been people who have had their applications approved in the same office, who applied days after we have. So I have no clue or understanding of how their system works. It just seems that they pull out numbers from a hat and do that application.
> 
> The whole lack of transparency and communication is highly frustrating.


That's so frustrating, I was on a paid helpline and there was no help at all 

I guess the only I thing left to do is wait until God knows when.


----------



## Joppa

Some applications take longer to process than others, and some ECOs work faster than others. So you can't speculate why.


----------



## pondhopper

Joppa said:


> Some applications take longer to process than others, and some ECOs work faster than others. So you can't speculate why.


Would this apply even to the same office? For instance, New Delhi Settlement Visas - would there be a reason why a settlement visa that was applied for a few days after, gets seen to before one applied earlier?

While I can understand a situation where a visa is deferred to delayed for extra processing or such - having visas processed in random order makes no sense.


----------



## Joppa

Yes, as they may have 30 ECOs. Applications are strictly dealt with by order of arrival, but once opened, if it looks as though requires time (including those who have sent in masses of unnecessary documents), they may set it aside and deal with other applications which appear more straightforward.


----------



## pondhopper

Joppa said:


> Yes, as they may have 30 ECOs. Applications are strictly dealt with by order of arrival, but once opened, if it looks as though requires time (including those who have sent in masses of unnecessary documents), they may set it aside and deal with other applications which appear more straightforward.


Thanks for the information. But shouldn't the status be "opened" rather than "no status"?

And our documentation was compiled by our solicitor, and shouldn't have anything not required (and should have everything that is required).


----------



## Joppa

Depends on the whim of whoever updates the system. Matter of interpretation.
Solicitor often knows no more, and sometimes less, than those on this forum.


----------



## CitizenX

Hi Joppa, is the remaining 5% of applications processed after 60 working days the complicated ones or could you in theory have to wait the full 120 days (6 months) with no communication or explanation? I am convinced ours is an extremely simple case, previous ILR holder, lived in the UK for 8 years, married in the UK and have been married now 15 years, both our kids are UK passport holders, more than meet financial requirements etc. and yet have waited longer than most on 52 working days so far. It seems to me they either haven't opened the envelope yet or they are deliberating to reinstate the ILR status! Wishful thinking! :grinning: are they more likely to give you a straight answer after the official 60 days or does the silent treatment go all the way to the bottom? Surely at some time they have to at least return your passport?


----------



## Joppa

You can speculate as much as you like, but the simple answer is nobody knows (except ECO responsible, but they won't speak to you).


----------



## CitizenX

Crazy stuff! Joppa, do you know if they process the application in the local country or do applications get processed in the UK? Or do they do a bit here and there? Does all the documentation get sent all the way to the UK or do they have special visa printers in every country? If there is a hold up for whatever reason, is it in the local office or the UK one, or could it be either? Also, in your experience have you ever seen them take this long to update the visa application processing page? It's the 21st of July and they haven't updated it for June yet?


----------



## CitizenX

claraluh said:


> But you got an email saying your app has been received by the ECO isn't it?? I haven't received nothing! haven't got a clue where it's gone to.


Yes, we did get an email stating "Your UK visa application has now been sent to UK Visas & Immigration for processing." on the day that we applied but nothing since then. It also reflected that on the Teleperformance website under "track my application" (see attached image). Have you logged on to that?

https://uk.tlscontact.com/


----------



## claraluh

I can't log on the website, my log in details don't seem to work apparently.


----------



## bezizi

Today I went to the tele performance center and asked to upgrade my application , they said it's not possible, it was a big disappointment , today is my 55th working day and nothing at all. God
Knows what I'm going through ,


----------



## CitizenX

claraluh said:


> I can't log on the website, my log in details don't seem to work apparently.


There is an option to request a new password? So as long as your emial account is correct you should be able to change it to log on?


----------



## CitizenX

bezizi said:


> Today I went to the tele performance center and asked to upgrade my application , they said it's not possible, it was a big disappointment , today is my 55th working day and nothing at all. God
> Knows what I'm going through ,


Yeah, I got that too. Did you apply from Cape town, Durban or Pretoria?


----------



## bezizi

I applied from Pretoria,


----------



## steveneptune

Country applying from: US (New York)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted online: July 6
Date biometrics taken: July 9
Documentation sent: July 19 (had to wait for documents)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 21
Projected timeline given: 97% of applications completed in 12 weeks
Date e-mail received advising Decision Made: July 22
Date your visa was received:

So it took them one day from receiving it to reply with a "Decision Made" email. Of course no mention in the email of whether it was actually approved. So another painful wait begins.


----------



## ktorres926

steveneptune said:


> Country applying from: US (New York)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: July 6
> Date biometrics taken: July 9
> Documentation sent: July 19 (had to wait for documents)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 21
> Projected timeline given: 97% of applications completed in 12 weeks
> Date e-mail received advising Decision Made: July 22
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> So it took them one day from receiving it to reply with a "Decision Made" email. Of course no mention in the email of whether it was actually approved. So another painful wait begins.


Hoping it will be good news for you!!


----------



## Invisibleme

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: settlement-spouse (NON-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online July 8
Date biometrics taken: July 13
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 16 (signed for UPS)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date email received that application has been received: July 22
Date email received that application is being processed: 
Date email received that decision has been made: 
Date your visa was received: 

Just received the first email! It was definitely quicker than I thought I would be getting it. Here's hoping that they are working quickly this month!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Meepmeepy

Just an update on mine

Country applying from: US (New York)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted online: June 26th
Date biometrics taken: July 8th
Documentation sent: July 12th 
Documents Arrived: July 14th
Email Acknowledgement: July 15th
Email saying Appendix 2 wasn't included (it was): July 16th
Email saying Appendix 2 had been lost and was now located: July 21st
Decision Has Been Made: July 22nd

Seems so quick. Just sitting on our hands nervous as all hell now! Wish they would tell us the decision!


----------



## fran_dm

*Applications within Europe*

Visas from the USA and Canada seem to be going through super fast - very envious! My husband is Canadian but works in Germany so he applied from there. We thought it would be quicker but looks as though it certainly is not and is instead much much longer. 
Congrats to all involved. 
I miss him so much!!!! Our first wedding anniversary in a week


----------



## Joppa

Applications made in Germany go to Croydon for processing, not as efficient as Sheffield.


----------



## fran_dm

Joppa said:


> Applications made in Germany go to Croydon for processing, not as efficient as Sheffield.


Ahh Joppa is that so? Annoying! We thought we had done all the research in the world into the best thing to do and possibly fastest - but I guess it goes to show, nobody knows until you have that passport in your hands! Expect 60 working days and you will not be waiting anxiously I guess!!


----------



## erinheather

steveneptune said:


> Country applying from: US (New York) Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse (Priority) Date application submitted online: July 6 Date biometrics taken: July 9 Documentation sent: July 19 (had to wait for documents) Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 21 Projected timeline given: 97% of applications completed in 12 weeks Date e-mail received advising Decision Made: July 22 Date your visa was received: So it took them one day from receiving it to reply with a "Decision Made" email. Of course no mention in the email of whether it was actually approved. So another painful wait begins.


I was worried with how quickly they made my decision( one day!), but I got it  Good luck!! I know how painful the process is.


----------



## steveneptune

erinheather said:


> I was worried with how quickly they made my decision( one day!), but I got it  Good luck!! I know how painful the process is.


Thanks...UPS tracking says it's due to arrive by end of tomorrow, so at least we've only got a short wait. I guess regardless of my outcome, it's good that it's all happening so fast at the moment.


----------



## fran_dm

erinheather said:


> I was worried with how quickly they made my decision( one day!), but I got it  Good luck!! I know how painful the process is.


Thank you!!!! One day!!! Just amazing!! All the best to you... I truly am happy for everyone who got it... you worded it perfectly, this part is painful  !! I am optimistic!


----------



## Lea126

Heres my current timeline....7 weeks and counting 
Country applying from: Dominican Republic
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Non-priority priority not available in hubbys country)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 26 may 2015
Date biometrics taken: 3rd june 2015
Date Documents Mailed: 29th may 2015 from inside the uk direct to sheffield (hubbys passport is in jamaica with appendix 2 and vaf form
Date documentation received: 01st june 2015(on royal mail webpage)
Date application acknowledged: 11th june (being prepared for an ECO)
Phonecall from ECA: 30th JUne 2015 inviting me for sponsor interview
Sponsor Interview: 3rd july 2015 with sheffield via skype
Decision made:.......

Im feeling frustrated as although it isnt near the 12 weeks the person at the interview said i should hear within 3 weeks (which is friday) i emailed UKVI and have been told my application is on hold for further enquiries. Also, from people i know who applied in dom rep there seems to be a lack of decision made email. Numerous people have said that the passport just turns up one day. Perhaps sheffield thinks that kingston sends the email and kingston thinks sheffield does? Grrrrr hope to hear soon


----------



## Meepmeepy

steveneptune said:


> Thanks...UPS tracking says it's due to arrive by end of tomorrow, so at least we've only got a short wait. I guess regardless of my outcome, it's good that it's all happening so fast at the moment.


Due for UPS delivery in New York state too tomorrow. Crossing every part of my body for us both!


----------



## Tinika

E-mail received 18th July:
Dear xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Regarding Visa Application: GWFxxxxxxxxxxx 
For: Tina xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK. If anyone contacts you advising that your application is still under consideration or that they can influence the outcome of your application in any way, they cannot - please report any such approach to (Sheffield Visa Office).

Applications submitted at a Visa Application Centre will be returned there for you to collect. 

Applications submitted in Yaounde, Dakar, Banjul, and Lagos Visa Application Centres will be available for collection 3 - 5 days after receipt of this email. Please do not attend these VACs until this time has passed, or until you are notified that your documents are ready for collection.

Applications submitted at the mobile VAC in Abidjan will be returned by courier directly to the address you have provided.

You should not expect to receive any further notification from this office unless you have made your application in North America and submitted a pre-paid courier envelope for your documents to be returned directly to you. If so you will also receive a further email with the courier tracking reference. Please note that if you applied at the Toronto Visa Application Centre on or after 28 April 2015, and have paid for your documents to be returned directly to you, you will shortly receive your tracking number from the Visa Application Centre rather than from this office.

Kind regards, 

Sheffield Visa Section

(I can't even keep track anymore of how many working days this was after our 13th May submission confirmation e-mail, I believe it was 44 or thereabouts...)

This was immediately followed by another e-mail:
Dear xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Regarding Visa Application: GWFxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
For: Tixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

In addition to the email you should have already received confirming that your documents have been dispatched, please find your courier tracking details below:

Courier Company: UPS
Tracking Reference: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

A signature will be required to complete delivery, and your package can be tracked using the link below for UPS. 

UPS Tracking Website:
(address of website)

Kind regards,

Sheffield Visa Section


Obviously we have no idea what the decision will be based on the wording of the e-mail and I feel like I might die of worry and anxiety. Our UPS delivery is due by the end of the day tomorrow, 22nd July.


----------



## HatakeSage

^ The emails never mean anything other than your package has been seen and sent back.
It never talks about if you've been accepted or not.


----------



## claraluh

Finally got a reply from my call to UKVI. They could trace it now and said it's in process and once it's completed the VAC will be informed and get in contact with me.


----------



## lozmarne

claraluh said:


> Finally got a reply from my call to UKVI. They could trace it now and said it's in process and once it's completed the VAC will be informed and get in contact with me.


They can't trace mine... what's that all about??? xx


----------



## claraluh

lozmarne said:


> They can't trace mine... what's that all about??? xx


Hi Lozmarne, I have contact them through the phone, he took some information and said he would then pass it on to another department and they would get back to me in 5 days. I received the email this morning 6:30 in UK time. If you want I can give you the telephone number, they charge £1.35 per minute and they ask for you card details before the call is answered by the attendant. 

My Partner also called the Teleperformance center in Belgium today and they told the same thing, that it is being processed and they will get back to us when a decision is made. 

I hope they already got their hands on our application and we will have an outcome soon. Fingers crossed for everyone waiting!!


----------



## lozmarne

claraluh said:


> Hi Lozmarne, I have contact them through the phone, he took some information and said he would then pass it on to another department and they would get back to me in 5 days. I received the email this morning 6:30 in UK time. If you want I can give you the telephone number, they charge £1.35 per minute and they ask for you card details before the call is answered by the attendant.
> 
> My Partner also called the Teleperformance center in Belgium today and they told the same thing, that it is being processed and they will get back to us when a decision is made.
> 
> I hope they already got their hands on our application and we will have an outcome soon. Fingers crossed for everyone waiting!!


Yeah, it was the helpline I called. They couldn't find any record, and sent me an email to confirm the details were correct. Subsequently, it's been 'escalated' and they will contact me when they have an update ) no timeframe. Hubby rang from the US, and was told that the system is 'purged' when the application passes on to the next stage (???!).

So, yeah... xx


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> Finally got a reply from my call to UKVI. They could trace it now and said it's in process and once it's completed the VAC will be informed and get in contact with me.


Good news, now you can wait patiently knowing that.

It's 44 working days since they received my application and I am still waiting.
I hope we all get our visas soon.


----------



## claraluh

Hobbiton said:


> Good news, now you can wait patiently knowing that.
> 
> It's 44 working days since they received my application and I am still waiting.
> I hope we all get our visas soon.


Hi Hobbiton, my partner also called today and they said the application is already at the hands of ECO. Hope we will hear from them this week coming!!


----------



## ladylove04

Country applying from: *Manila, Philippines*
Type of visa applied for: *Fiance ( Non Priority)*
Date application submitted (online) : *June 9*
Date biometrics taken:* June 15*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *June 15*
Office location processing your visa: *Manila*
Projected timeline given: *12 weeks*
Decision email received: *July 22* (28 working days)
Visa received: *July 23  *

Finally! very excited to go back in UK after 2.5 years and be with my Fiance! I am very happy to get a favorable response on my application. God is really good. 

Sending my luck to each and everyone waiting for their visa. 
Date your visa was received: July 23 ( 28 working days)


----------



## ktorres926

> Country applying from: Manila, Philippines
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance ( Non Priority)
> Date application submitted (online) : June 9
> Date biometrics taken: June 15
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 15
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision email received: July 22 (28 working days)
> Visa received: July 23
> 
> Finally! very excited to go back in UK after 2.5 years and be with my Fiance! I am very happy to get a favorable response on my application. God is really good.
> 
> Sending my luck to each and everyone waiting for their visa.
> Date your visa was received: July 23 ( 28 working days)


Congrats!! I will be applying next month. ALREADY FREAKING OUT! haha  best of luck!


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> Hi Hobbiton, my partner also called today and they said the application is already at the hands of ECO. Hope we will hear from them this week coming!!


Ooohhhh Congratulations, I hope you hear good news. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## claraluh

Congratulations Ladylove04!!

Hope we'll have the same luck the following days!!


----------



## steveneptune

steveneptune said:


> Country applying from: US (New York)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: July 6
> Date biometrics taken: July 9
> Documentation sent: July 19 (had to wait for documents)
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 21
> Projected timeline given: 97% of applications completed in 12 weeks
> Date e-mail received advising Decision Made: July 22
> Date your visa was received: *July 23*
> 
> So it took them one day from receiving it to reply with a "Decision Made" email. Of course no mention in the email of whether it was actually approved. So another painful wait begins.


So UPS just arrived with the approval letter and my wife's visa! Took them 1 day to process which blows my mind. They also returned all of my supporting documents FWIW.

Anyway thanks to all on this forum, especially joppa and nyclon. No way I'd have been able to piece this all together otherwise.


----------



## Hobbiton

The processing time for Visa Settlement for June is the same as May for Spain 20% in 10 days, 20% in 15 days, 20% in 30 days and 100% in 60 days.

For Rome (Italy) 25% in 15 days, 25% in 30 days and 100% in 60 days.

For Düsseldorf (Germany) 8% in 2 days, 8% in 3 days, 20% in 5 days, 33% in 10 days, 45% in 15 days, 58% in 30 days and 100% in 60 days.

For Brussels (Belgium) 25% in 30 days and 100% in 60 days

The processing time is in working days, excluding weekends and public holidays.


----------



## claraluh

Oh they Finally updated it!!


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> Oh they Finally updated it!!


Yes, but it seems they haven't changed anything from May to June. I hope I hear something in the next 2 or 3 weeks.

Please let me know any good news on your application.


----------



## tom_nyc

steveneptune said:


> So UPS just arrived with the approval letter and my wife's visa! Took them 1 day to process which blows my mind. They also returned all of my supporting documents FWIW.
> 
> Anyway thanks to all on this forum, especially joppa and nyclon. No way I'd have been able to piece this all together otherwise.



just wondering, how did you select the priority service? we have our appointment in about 10 days but there was no priority option... (we live in NYC)


----------



## Meepmeepy

VISA was approved. 10 Day turn-around. Off to the UK on the 18th August (2 days after it becomes valid). It's like a dream come true!


----------



## steveneptune

tom_nyc said:


> just wondering, how did you select the priority service? we have our appointment in about 10 days but there was no priority option... (we live in NYC)


The priority service I was referring to is the priority processing of the application in Sheffield. That service is purchased from VFS Global.


----------



## tom_nyc

steveneptune said:


> The priority service I was referring to is the priority processing of the application in Sheffield. That service is purchased from VFS Global.


ah. so I would pay on their site and affix the receipt and all that to the first page of the document pack? its such a roundabout way of doing it....


----------



## steveneptune

tom_nyc said:


> ah. so I would pay on their site and affix the receipt and all that to the first page of the document pack? its such a roundabout way of doing it....


Yeah you can purchase it on the VFS Global site as soon as you have submitted your application online. Print out the receipt they email you and put it on top of everything else you send. Also write "Priority Settlement Processing" on the UPS/Fedex box you use.


----------



## fran_dm

*SLOOWWW Croydon office!*



Hobbiton said:


> The processing time for Visa Settlement for June is the same as May for Spain 20% in 10 days, 20% in 15 days, 20% in 30 days and 100% in 60 days.
> 
> For Rome (Italy) 25% in 15 days, 25% in 30 days and 100% in 60 days.
> 
> For Düsseldorf (Germany) 8% in 2 days, 8% in 3 days, 20% in 5 days, 33% in 10 days, 45% in 15 days, 58% in 30 days and 100% in 60 days.
> 
> For Brussels (Belgium) 25% in 30 days and 100% in 60 days
> 
> The processing time is in working days, excluding weekends and public holidays.


Oh Hobbiton where did you see that info? Brilliant information. PLEASE PLEASE let me be in the 58% in 30 days... although actually, just looked, 30 days is tomorrow!! haha - looks like we wont be! Damn them! 
Good luck! Croydon office - pah!!


----------



## Hobbiton

fran_dm said:


> Oh Hobbiton where did you see tat info? Brilliant information. PLEASE PLEASE let me be in the 58% in 30 days... although actually, just looked, 30 days is tomorrow!! haha - looks like we wont be! Damn them!
> Good luck! Croydon office - pah!!


you can see the processing time in this link: https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y

Good luck for you, I wish you the best and hope you are from the 58%, mine I think will take the 60 working days, I am now 44 working days. Hoping to hear something in the next 3 weeks.
PLEASE let me know if you hear from them something new.


----------



## fran_dm

Hobbiton said:


> you can see the processing time in this link: https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y
> 
> Good luck for you, I wish you the best and hope you are from the 58%, mine I think will take the 60 working days, I am now 44 working days. Hoping to hear something in the next 3 weeks.
> PLEASE let me know if you hear from them something new.


Will do, vice versa. To be honest I am just looking at 60 days now too - makes the wait slightly more bearable! At least you know you should not have any more than six weeks! That's something I guess!


----------



## CitizenX

Cape town is also 100% at 60 days, same as it was in May although the inbetween figures look better indicating an improvement - not that I noticed. I am also hoping that 60 days is the end of it. I'm on 55 today so that gives me 5 more days, I guess I will find out soon. I think if the 60 day mark just drifts on by with nothing happening I might just go a bit mental!


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> Oh they Finally updated it!!


As I told you, Costumers making an application in the following locations are decided in the Decision Making Centre in Paris:

Algiers
Brussels
Geneva
Paris
Rabat
Tunis
Zurich









:fingerscrossed:


----------



## CitizenX

HI Hobbiton,

Where did you get that info? Do you know where they process applications from South Africa?


----------



## claraluh

Hi Citizenx, Applications from south Africa are processes in BHC Pretoria. 



http://ukimmigrationspecialist.com/2012/10/14/which-ukba-office-will-decide-on-my-application/


----------



## claraluh

Hobbiton said:


> claraluh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they Finally updated it!!
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you, Costumers making an application in the following locations are decided in the Decision Making Centre in Paris:
> 
> Algiers
> Brussels
> Geneva
> Paris
> Rabat
> Tunis
> Zurich
> 
> [iurl="http://www.expatforum.com/expats/attachment.php?attachmentid=48178&d=1437705122"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

Hi Hobbiton, do you mean I have to look at Paris processing times??? But it asks where you applied from, so I think I'm right looking af Brussels statistics, isn't it?? x


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> Hobbiton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claraluh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they Finally updated it!!
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you, Costumers making an application in the following locations are decided in the Decision Making Centre in Paris:
> 
> Algiers
> Brussels
> Geneva
> Paris
> Rabat
> Tunis
> Zurich
> 
> [iurl="http://www.expatforum.com/expats/attachment.php?attachmentid=48178&d=1437705122"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hobbiton, do you mean I have to look at Paris processing times??? But it asks where you applied from, so I think I'm right looking af Brussels statistics, isn't it?? x
Click to expand...

Hi claraluh, yes you are right, you have to look at processing time in Brussels, I just told you where is your application being reviewed and Decision made, so yours is in Paris and maybe you hear before me because mine is in Croydon and I think Croydon is the busiest Centre.


----------



## Viita

So hubby is on his way to pick up his documents! Let's hope it's a yes! I feel sick! Lol


----------



## Viita

Viita said:


> Spouse Visa Priority
> Submitted online: 3rd July
> Biometrics: 8th July
> Send to Sheffield: 11th July
> Received at Sheffield: 20th July
> Passed to ECO: 20th July
> Decision made: 21st July
> VISA received: 22nd July
> 
> We got the approval!
> 
> Thanks everyone for everything! Couldn't of done this without you especially Joppa & Nylon!


----------



## claraluh

Hobbiton said:


> Hi claraluh, yes you are right, you have to look at processing time in Brussels, I just told you where is your application being reviewed and Decision made, so yours is in Paris and maybe you hear before me because mine is in Croydon and I think Croydon is the busiest Centre.


I got it!! 
Hopefully we'll have a lucky week next week!!!


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> I got it!!
> Hopefully we'll have a lucky week next week!!!


Did you get the Decision Made email?
Wishing you all the best


----------



## claraluh

Hobbiton said:


> claraluh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got it!!
> Hopefully we'll have a lucky week next week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the Decision Made email?
> Wishing you all the best
Click to expand...

Nop lol, I wish!! I meant I understood what you said!!


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> Hobbiton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claraluh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got it!!
> Hopefully we'll have a lucky week next week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the Decision Made email?
> Wishing you all the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nop lol, I wish!! I meant I understood what you said!!
Click to expand...

Loool, hopefully we hear soon. 
My husband sent an email yesterday asking about our application and they sent us an email saying "I have tracked the status (GWFxxxxxxxxx and date of birth
xx/xx/xxxx) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
have provided above are incorrect."

I think is the same email that they sent to you, but how they can say that my app was submitted recently or the details are incorrect if I used my GWF and date birth a month ago to send them an email and they said it was in process, also in early June they asked me to pay £100 more for health surcharge. However my husband called them today and asked for some details and said to him that they will be back to us within 5 days.

I hope the next week we all get good news. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## claraluh

Hobbiton said:


> Loool, hopefully we hear soon.
> My husband sent an email yesterday asking about our application and they sent us an email saying "I have tracked the status (GWFxxxxxxxxx and date of birth
> xx/xx/xxxx) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
> have provided above are incorrect."
> 
> I think is the same email that they sent to you, but how they can say that my app was submitted recently or the details are incorrect if I used my GWF and date birth a month ago to send them an email and they said it was in process, also in early June they asked me to pay £100 more for health surcharge. However my husband called them today and asked for some details and said to him that they will be back to us within 5 days.
> 
> I hope the next week we all get good news. Fingers crossed for you


It's indeed the same email I received first time. The I called them and they said same thing that they would get back in 5 days. But then I received the email with the ref he gave on the phone and it said it was in process. My partner then called then yesterday thinking he was calling Teleperformance as it was the telephone number on the paper we received from them. They could then trace it and said it was in process and my partner asked where and they said they didn't have this information but it was already being processed. I'm not sure if he meant by ECO, hopefully yes! Fingers always crossed to all of us!! xx


----------



## toronto_sch

Update:

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse
Date application submitted online: July 10 (NON-priority)
Date biometrics taken: July 14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 16 (application received in Sheffield for processing)
Projected timeline given: 97% of applications completed in 12 weeks (per Visa Application Centre)
Date e-mail received advising Decision Made: July 21
Date your visa was received: July 24

VERY quick turn-around for a NON-priority visa request coming out of Canada.
Feels fantastic to have that hurdle behind us & now we can give our notices and start packing!


----------



## erinheather

toronto_sch said:


> Update: Country applying from: Canada (Toronto) Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse Date application submitted online: July 10 (NON-priority) Date biometrics taken: July 14 Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 16 (application received in Sheffield for processing) Projected timeline given: 97% of applications completed in 12 weeks (per Visa Application Centre) Date e-mail received advising Decision Made: July 21 Date your visa was received: July 24 VERY quick turn-around for a NON-priority visa request coming out of Canada. Feels fantastic to have that hurdle behind us & now we can give our notices and start packing!


Awesome! Congrats


----------



## moroc33

43 working days now, cannot wait to get over it. Hope to get a positive reply soon and everyone else waiting for a reply wish them good luck. 
Applied from Rabat, processed in Paris


----------



## Hobbiton

moroc33 said:


> 43 working days now, cannot wait to get over it. Hope to get a positive reply soon and everyone else waiting for a reply wish them good luck.
> Applied from Rabat, processed in Paris


Salam, I am 44 working days. 
Applying from Spain, processed in Croydon (London).

There is other aplicant (claraluh) who is applying from Brussels and his visa is processed in Paris.

Hopefully we all hear soon, the waiting game is driving me crazy.


----------



## cersei

toronto_sch said:


> Update:
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse
> Date application submitted online: July 10 (NON-priority)
> Date biometrics taken: July 14
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 16 (application received in Sheffield for processing)
> Projected timeline given: 97% of applications completed in 12 weeks (per Visa Application Centre)
> Date e-mail received advising Decision Made: July 21
> Date your visa was received: July 24
> 
> VERY quick turn-around for a NON-priority visa request coming out of Canada.
> Feels fantastic to have that hurdle behind us & now we can give our notices and start packing!


That's amazing! Congrats on the happy news!!


----------



## claraluh

moroc33 said:


> 43 working days now, cannot wait to get over it. Hope to get a positive reply soon and everyone else waiting for a reply wish them good luck.
> Applied from Rabat, processed in Paris


I'm 36 working days now. Also being processed in BE Paris as we applied from Brussels. Good Luck to all of Us still waiting!! xxx


----------



## Lea126

With regards to the emails. I called the helpline the other day as mines been sitting at delayed for further enquiries for 2 weeks. The guy on the helpline could only tell me what the emails said as their system is 72hours behind and not 'live'. I told him o was informed by an ECO i would wait 3 weeks for an answer and the 3 weeks were up. He asked me to escelate the case. Which i did. And i got another standard response saying application is now in process. AGAIN.


----------



## gaucho277

Hi there guys. My wife's EEA1 was approved a few weeks back. Sorry for the tardy post but wedding+visa+relocation+starting new job+getting a permanent residence in UK kept us super busy.

Now we are also finishing things up for the EEA2 / Residence card.

Thanks all for your help, especially the mods!

Country applying from: Argentina (Buenos Aires)
Type of visa applied for: EEA1 - Family permit - married couple
Date application submitted online: May 2
Date biometrics taken: May 6
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 13 (application received in Bogota)
Date we were informed an officer was already assigned to take a decision: May 14
Projected timeline given: We got this: "UKVI aims to process: All non settlement applications in 15 working days (All settlement applications in 60 working days)"
Date e-mail received advising Decision Made: May 15 (we didn't know the result here)
Date your visa was received: May 21


----------



## Court287

*Updated timeline*



Court287 said:


> Country applying from: usa
> Type of visa applied for: spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online; May 6th
> Date biometrics taken: may 12th, I think
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: may 15th;email to begin preparations was may 20th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks...
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> We are getting quite worried as others who've submitted after us are getting their visas...


Email from home office: 23/07/15 and the standard one 26/07/15.. Now to stalk ups.com.


----------



## claraluh

Court287 said:


> Email from home office: 23/07/15 and the standard one 26/07/15.. Now to stalk ups.com.


Congratulations! Let us know when you receive the papers!! I'm quite amused they send emails on Sundays, good to hear!


----------



## HatakeSage

Court287 said:


> Email from home office: 23/07/15 and the standard one 26/07/15.. Now to stalk ups.com.


Thats what I'd be doing.
Hope things go well for you!


----------



## dylanfm

Country applying from: Australia (Sydney)
Type of visa applied for: My wife applied for a UK Ancestry visa, myself a dependant of her
Date application submitted (online or in person): 4 July 2015
Date biometrics taken: 10 July 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Not sure, but they forwarded it on that day
Office location processing your visa: Manilla, Philippines 
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Date your visa was received: 27 July 2015

We received notification that a decision had been made on 22 July 2015.
On the 24th we received notification that it had been received by VFS in Sydney, who forwarded it to us via registered post.

We were successful. I'm stoked. Was definitely over those butterflies!

Our visas were applied for at the same time, biometrics taken together, and sent off together.

Only odd detail in our application is that I'm employed by an Australian company who I work remotely for anyway. I had my employer write a very brief letter stating that I was employed and confirming my salary.


----------



## Leona Macario

*Help! Visa from Paris*

Country applying from: Paris
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, short stay
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 20
Date biometrics taken: May 28 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: I don't know how to get this info!

Date your visa was received: NOT YET!

Hi there, I need help from all the experts here. 
I am Colombian but live in Paris, my husband was transfer back to the UK, I though ours was an easy straight forward case, married for almost 20 years, 2 kids, live in various countries. 
But nothing!! My family moved to UK on July 19, I am living in a hotel in Paris, alone, going crazy. 
I read all this posts and people knows they have an ECO, or what office they visa is being process. I don't! I called and was told they could not find my records, then an email was send asking for more info, which I did and an email saying I am still within the process times so just wait.
Any one else from Paris, any ideas?
Thank you. Just the fact that you can write to somebody that can understand what you are going trough is comforting. But if any one can give me an idea of what to do or at least what to realistically expect I would appreciated greatly.


----------



## CitizenX

Call to Bezizi, any news yet?


----------



## pondhopper

*Update*

Just to update everyone.

My wife got her visa approved last wednesday, and received the documents on Friday. This made the process take a total of 34 working days. Albeit it seems to have sped up the process somewhat that we asked for the application to be escalated on that very monday.


----------



## pondhopper

Leona Macario said:


> Country applying from: Paris
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, short stay
> Date application submitted (online or in person): May 20
> Date biometrics taken: May 28 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: I don't know how to get this info!
> 
> Date your visa was received: NOT YET!
> 
> Hi there, I need help from all the experts here.
> I am Colombian but live in Paris, my husband was transfer back to the UK, I though ours was an easy straight forward case, married for almost 20 years, 2 kids, live in various countries.
> But nothing!! My family moved to UK on July 19, I am living in a hotel in Paris, alone, going crazy.
> I read all this posts and people knows they have an ECO, or what office they visa is being process. I don't! I called and was told they could not find my records, then an email was send asking for more info, which I did and an email saying I am still within the process times so just wait.
> Any one else from Paris, any ideas?
> Thank you. Just the fact that you can write to somebody that can understand what you are going trough is comforting. But if any one can give me an idea of what to do or at least what to realistically expect I would appreciated greatly.



Leona - in our case, we knew nothing until we got the application through. It was literally like the application was not even on their system. So hold tight.

I do recommend contacting their phone line however and asking to escalate the application (as it seems you have waited quite a while now)


----------



## Leona Macario

claraluh said:


> Congratulations! Let us know when you receive the papers!! I'm quite amused they send emails on Sundays, good to hear!


Hi Claraluh, I see you applied a bit later than me but your visa is process in Paris. Have you got it? Are there more people in this forum in about the same case?
Thanks.


----------



## Leona Macario

pondhopper said:


> Leona - in our case, we knew nothing until we got the application through. It was literally like the application was not even on their system. So hold tight.
> 
> I do recommend contacting their phone line however and asking to escalate the application (as it seems you have waited quite a while now)


How did you get to escalate? I tried sending an email and their answer is this can not escalate because it is still within the 12 weeks processing time.


----------



## pondhopper

I called the expensive phone number listed on the ukvi goverment website where they took my card details.I then said that our application was over 30 working days, but was still coming back with "no records listed on system" or something. The advisor said that because of the fact its coming back with "no results" they could escalate it.


----------



## Hobbiton

Leona Macario said:


> Hi Claraluh, I see you applied a bit later than me but your visa is process in Paris. Have you got it? Are there more people in this forum in about the same case?
> Thanks.


Hi Leona, Moroc3 (from Rabat) and Claraluh (from Brussels) visas are processed in Paris, I think Moroc3 is in his 44 working days. Wishing you all the best


----------



## claraluh

Leona Macario said:


> Hi Claraluh, I see you applied a bit later than me but your visa is process in Paris. Have you got it? Are there more people in this forum in about the same case?
> Thanks.


Hi Leona, I'm on 36 days now, I haven't received it yet but after my call last week they sent me an email saying it is in process and I should hear from them when a decision is made. I was looking forward to get it this week but I'm not very confident! I will just keep praying and fingers crossed for everyone!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## claraluh

Leona Macario said:


> Country applying from: Paris
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, short stay
> Date application submitted (online or in person): May 20
> Date biometrics taken: May 28 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: I don't know how to get this info!
> 
> Date your visa was received: NOT YET!
> 
> Hi there, I need help from all the experts here.
> I am Colombian but live in Paris, my husband was transfer back to the UK, I though ours was an easy straight forward case, married for almost 20 years, 2 kids, live in various countries.
> But nothing!! My family moved to UK on July 19, I am living in a hotel in Paris, alone, going crazy.
> I read all this posts and people knows they have an ECO, or what office they visa is being process. I don't! I called and was told they could not find my records, then an email was send asking for more info, which I did and an email saying I am still within the process times so just wait.
> Any one else from Paris, any ideas?
> Thank you. Just the fact that you can write to somebody that can understand what you are going trough is comforting. But if any one can give me an idea of what to do or at least what to realistically expect I would appreciated greatly.


Leona you can try to contact them from the options in this link https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/

You have their telephone number and also an email form.

Hope it helps.


----------



## CitizenX

Leona Macario said:


> Hi Claraluh, I see you applied a bit later than me but your visa is process in Paris. Have you got it? Are there more people in this forum in about the same case?
> Thanks.


Hi Leona, 

Yes, 56 working days today. Also easy case, same as you. Married 14 yrs, two kids with UK passports, satisfy financials more than adequately. Not a peep from them. You can write or phone as much as you like, makes no difference you will get automated replies from emails and if you phone they will gladly take your money and all you will get is "we'll get back to you within 5 working days" andthen they send you one of the automated emails you've gotten before. Probably not what you want to hear I'm sure but take comfort in knowing you are not alone in this.


----------



## babylon91

Hello everyone.

I thought I'd post this question in this topic. I feel probably my question is near impossible to answer, but wanted to know people's opinion.

We have contacted UKVI to ask about my wife's visa status, and they said that her application "has been delayed whilst further enquiries are being conducted". I don't know how I should feel about this. I kinda feel more hopeful as based on what they said it feels as if they are almost happy with everything, but just need to carry out more checks. 

I really don't know how to interpret it. Is conducting further enquiries a normal thing? I know I should just wait until the decision and find out, but just thought I will ask what people thing and if it happened to someone before.

Thanks


----------



## Hobbiton

babylon91 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I thought I'd post this question in this topic. I feel probably my question is near impossible to answer, but wanted to know people's opinion.
> 
> We have contacted UKVI to ask about my wife's visa status, and they said that her application "has been delayed whilst further enquiries are being conducted". I don't know how I should feel about this. I kinda feel more hopeful as based on what they said it feels as if they are almost happy with everything, but just need to carry out more checks.
> 
> I really don't know how to interpret it. Is conducting further enquiries a normal thing? I know I should just wait until the decision and find out, but just thought I will ask what people thing and if it happened to someone before.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, don't worry, they sent me the same email a month ago "your application has been delayed whilst further enquiries are being conducted". It's an automated email.

I'm 45 working days now and still waiting. Hoping to hear something soon


----------



## babylon91

Hobbiton said:


> Hi, don't worry, they sent me the same email a month ago "your application has been delayed whilst further enquiries are being conducted". It's an automated email.
> 
> I'm 45 working days now and still waiting. Hoping to hear something soon


Thanks for your reply. Hoping to hear something soon too. 

Best of luck and really hope your application is successful.


----------



## lozmarne

pondhopper said:


> I called the expensive phone number listed on the ukvi goverment website where they took my card details.I then said that our application was over 30 working days, but was still coming back with "no records listed on system" or something. The advisor said that because of the fact its coming back with "no results" they could escalate it.


Same - we're at 44 working days now, US to UK, and were 'escalated' 7 working days ago.

Honestly though, the number of people I've seen with the same information, it just seems standard. It does make you wonder what kind of system is so useless that it can't even tell the staff that your application is in the system... but I digress.

I have no idea how we've ended up in that special 3% that are processed between 30 and 60 working days with a seemingly very straightforward Cat A application. Or maybe they really have lost our app.


----------



## melford

FLR(M) application sent to HO: 09/06/15 (special delivery)

Application received and signed for: 10/06/15

Application acknowledgement letter and Biometric letter received: 17/06/15 (issued 16/06/15)

Request for new Biometric letter to be issued: 22/06/15 (incorrect DOB listed on letter)

New Biometric letter received: 04/07/15 (issued 03/07/15)

Biometrics enrolled at PO: 04/07/15

FLR(M) visa granted: 22/07/15

Passport and documents received: 24/07/15

Biometric card received: 24/07/15


----------



## Leona Macario

Congratulations Melford!!
Me here, still waiting, one day less I guess. 
A good day today went to Musee d'Orsay , my favorite museum in Paris and came back to my hotel room to find that nothing!!! no visa today.
Good luck to everybody, lets hope we find more good news.


----------



## CitizenX

Ha! Leona, not to detract from your anguish at all but if you are going to be stuck some where, Paris is the place to be! :grinning: I hope your visa arrives soon!


----------



## CitizenX

Hey Bezizi, it's 60 days for you today. Have you heard anything at all?


----------



## bezizi

Hi citizen x nothing yet, you know this is not easy , I'm sick and tired of this waiting ,


----------



## Leona Macario

CitizenX said:


> Ha! Leona, not to detract from your anguish at all but if you are going to be stuck some where, Paris is the place to be! :grinning: I hope your visa arrives soon!


Hi CitizenX, I know! and to be honest, I know it will sound terrible, but that makes it worst!!
This is me here, thinking million people would pay for being like me, stuck in Paris and I am feeling miserable about it. What kind of person am I? I should be having a blast! And I am trying, some days succeeding more than others.

Now the TLScontact site is down, could it be it has not work for weeks and nobody notice until now, and when it comes back up its going to be perfect and we all get our visas!!


----------



## bezizi

I emailed my health surcharge reference nomber after I applied , so could that be the reason ,


----------



## bezizi

I don't know what to think , I'm so worried , it's been 60 working days,


----------



## CitizenX

At last!!!! On working day number 58, we got our email!!! :whoo:

Now we just have to wait to get the result. I'm hoping that my wife will be able to find out tomorrow. 
I think they try and aviod applications going over 60 days if they can help it. Bezizi, I'm sure yours can't be far behind. Maybe the surcharge thing has held them up a little?


----------



## CitizenX

Interesting to note that the Teleperformance website does not reflect the change in any way!:confused2:


----------



## Leona Macario

CitizenX said:


> At last!!!! On working day number 58, we got our email!!! :whoo:
> 
> Now we just have to wait to get the result. I'm hoping that my wife will be able to find out tomorrow.
> I think they try and aviod applications going over 60 days if they can help it. Bezizi, I'm sure yours can't be far behind. Maybe the surcharge thing has held them up a little?


Congratulations CitizenX, lets hope more are on the way! one question, what time did you get the email? and where are you? I just wonder if you get them from 10 to 5 or any time, I check my email more than 20 times a day. Enjoy!


----------



## Hobbiton

CitizenX said:


> At last!!!! On working day number 58, we got our email!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we just have to wait to get the result. I'm hoping that my wife will be able to find out tomorrow.
> I think they try and aviod applications going over 60 days if they can help it. Bezizi, I'm sure yours can't be far behind. Maybe the surcharge thing has held them up a little?


Congratulations. Hope you get your visa. Wishing you the best, Post your timeline when you get visa. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## TNLady

Great! What country were you applying from? (sorry if this is repeated info)


----------



## CitizenX

Thanks guys! 

We got the email at 1405 UK time. I had actually just called the UKVI (the £1.30 per minute one) and the guy said a decision had been made yesterday. I immediately asked my wife to check her email (the visa is for her, I'm the lonely husband and father waiting for her in the UK) and there it was. As she applied in South Africa and it was processed in Pretoria it would have been recieved by her at 3pm local time.


----------



## claraluh

CitizenX said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> We got the email at 1405 UK time. I had actually just called the UKVI (the £1.30 per minute one) and the guy said a decision had been made yesterday. I immediately asked my wife to check her email (the visa is for her, I'm the lonely husband and father waiting for her in the UK) and there it was. As she applied in South Africa and it was processed in Pretoria it would have been recieved by her at 3pm local time.


Congratulations CitizenX, It was a long wait for you guys, I hope your wife will receive it soon!!


----------



## bezizi

*congratulations*

Congratulations citizen x , so happy for u,


----------



## bezizi

citizen x pls send me the link to find their contact number, or can u pls write me their contact number pls, thanx,


----------



## CitizenX

bezizi said:


> citizen x pls send me the link to find their contact number, or can u pls write me their contact number pls, thanx,


Thanks Bezizi, I hope yours comes through very soon! This is the link to contact them from within the UK

https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi/visas-and-settlement

The number is Telephone: 0300 123 2241

If you are in South Africa you can call 021-3003758. They also give another number to a British number if you want to call the UK direct from SA as 00 44 1243 218 173. I suppose it must be because you can't call a 0300 number direct from anywhere outside of the UK. Press 2 (if I remember correctly) for visa info and eventually someone will ask for your credit or debit card details. You don't always get very much out of them. I don't think they know too much to be honest but they can go away and track things down if need be and they will send you an email usually within four days. Have your GW reference number, the applicants passport number, name, date of birth, date of application and application centers name on hand as you don't want to waste time. The call will set you back around 1.30 GBP per minute. Still worth it I think. 

Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Court287

Update:
Country applying from: usa
Type of visa applied for: spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): online; May 6th 
Date biometrics taken: may 12th, I think
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: may 15th
email to begin preparations was may 20th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks..
Email from home office: 23/07/15 and the standard one 26/07/15.. 
Visa: approved!!!!  ups had until 7 pm, we got paperwork at 6:35 pm!!! What a LONG day

I believe that is 52 working days from package delivery to package received. We leave for scotland on the 9 th!!! As the visa reflects 29/07/15-20/04/18, I do not believe I need to get the card from the post office.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Hobbiton

Court287 said:


> Update:
> Country applying from: usa
> Type of visa applied for: spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online; May 6th
> Date biometrics taken: may 12th, I think
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: may 15th
> email to begin preparations was may 20th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks..
> Email from home office: 23/07/15 and the standard one 26/07/15..
> Visa: approved!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ups had until 7 pm, we got paperwork at 6:35 pm!!! What a LONG day
> 
> I believe that is 52 working days from package delivery to package received. We leave for scotland on the 9 th!!! As the visa reflects 29/07/15-20/04/18, I do not believe I need to get the card from the post office.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!


Congratulations. I am so happy for you


----------



## TNLady

Happy Travels, Court287!! 

One thing I don't understand about the official timeframe for US Settlement visas in the month of June that is posted online (and the previous month of May): It (effectively) says 3% of the visa applications are processed between 30 and 60 working days. How do they get those figures when the month of June was already posted before 60 days had passed? Here we have Court's example of a May submission that just got completed now in July. Obviously she's not part of the statistics that have been posted for awhile now showing May/June completion. 

I'm worried about how long mine will take because it's probably quite a bit more complicated being Category G (instead of her A), and being the 2nd time, I read that they "strongly recommend" not paying for Priority. I wish I could do that retrospectively, but have to wonder if it really would bring my app to the top of the pile. I also wonder if I might have the same ECO as last time I applied. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## bimjo

*Thanks all*

I would firstly really like to thank everyone for the great information this forum provides through the very frustrating task of obtaining a UK visa. My partner and I successfully obtained our UK Ancestry Visa and Partner Visa this week. It is not an easy process to follow.

Our timeline is below:

Visa type applied for: UK Ancestry and Partner (Dependant - Work - Longer than 6 months)
Submitted online: 28/6/2015
Interview to handover documents and have biometrics taken at Sydney VFS: 10/7/2015
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Email to say a decision had been made for the UK Ancestry Visa (did not receive an email for the partner one) from Manila: 23/7/2015
2 Emails sent after closing time at 15:30 to say passport and documents available for collection (one for each): 27/7/2015
Collected in person at Sydney Office: 28/7/2015

Was the old type Entrance Clearance vignette valid from 28/9/2015 Until 28/9/2020 (We had to state departure date was 28/9 as was 3 months from our online application submission).

I have made some enquiries and the new BRP is not required for us as it has the 5 year validity in our passport.

Still trying to check if Partner Visa allows my partner to work as on mine it says UK Ancestry Visa - Employment but on hers it says Partner - to ACCOMP <my name>
so we are chasing this up and also trying to find out if this means she has to be with me every time she enters the UK. Not sure yet on what we need to take with us to submit at border control on entry to UK but am assumming just a bank statement to prove funds.


----------



## fran_dm

Congrats to all those getting their visas - it's good to see things are moving!! 
We are on day 34 now, although to be honest I just had to look it up on calendar as I have just stopped counting and decided I am going to worry about when it gets to working day 60! 
I am going out to visit my husband in Germany tomorrow for our one year wedding anniversary, so will concentrate on the positive!!

I just wanted to make a point of telling the people who say they wish they had of purchased priority, don't fret! We purchased priority and to be honest we wished we hadn't wasted our money. It doesn't really seem to have made any difference at all - maybe it gets in front of them quicker, but nothing else. 
Also, we did call and email a dozen times, we were told our case was in the right department and had been sped up (i can't remember the term they used). Anyway, that was three weeks ago, so I doubt it was at all!

Anyway... good luck everyone!! This forum keeps me alive sometimes!!


----------



## Hobbiton

fran_dm said:


> Congrats to all those getting their visas - it's good to see things are moving!!
> We are on day 34 now, although to be honest I just had to look it up on calendar as I have just stopped counting and decided I am going to worry about when it gets to working day 60!
> I am going out to visit my husband in Germany tomorrow for our one year wedding anniversary, so will concentrate on the positive!!
> 
> I just wanted to make a point of telling the people who say they wish they had of purchased priority, don't fret! We purchased priority and to be honest we wished we hadn't wasted our money. It doesn't really seem to have made any difference at all - maybe it gets in front of them quicker, but nothing else.
> Also, we did call and email a dozen times, we were told our case was in the right department and had been sped up (i can't remember the term they used). Anyway, that was three weeks ago, so I doubt it was at all!
> 
> Anyway... good luck everyone!! This forum keeps me alive sometimes!!


Enjoy your holidays with you husband and congratulations for your first wedding anniversary, I have been in Germany in 2010 and visited Düsseldorf and Kcöln and fall in love with the greatest Gothic Cathedral in Europe that is in Kcöln.

I'm 48 working days and still waiting.
Wish you all the best


----------



## claraluh

Hi Hobbiton, my partner went to the Teleperformance center in Belgium today and they said the application is in Croydon since 4th June, so it's not in Paris as we thought.


----------



## bezizi

Hi citizen x today my husbund called them and they said decision has been made two days ago and told him To check his email, but we haven't recived email yet, he called them again and they said the email might take 2 to 3 working days , I'm worried ,


----------



## Invisibleme

TNLady said:


> Happy Travels, Court287!!
> 
> One thing I don't understand about the official timeframe for US Settlement visas in the month of June that is posted online (and the previous month of May): It (effectively) says 3% of the visa applications are processed between 30 and 60 working days. How do they get those figures when the month of June was already posted before 60 days had passed? Here we have Court's example of a May submission that just got completed now in July. Obviously she's not part of the statistics that have been posted for awhile now showing May/June completion.
> 
> I'm worried about how long mine will take because it's probably quite a bit more complicated being Category G (instead of her A), and being the 2nd time, I read that they "strongly recommend" not paying for Priority. I wish I could do that retrospectively, but have to wonder if it really would bring my app to the top of the pile. I also wonder if I might have the same ECO as last time I applied. Thoughts, anyone?


I hadn't even thought about that! If that is the case, anything over 20 working days wouldn't not be a part of the last month's statistics. My only thought is that when they say "June" they are talking about the applications that were completed in June and not submitted then. So 60 working days in June would have been submitted as early as March.


----------



## Leona Macario

fran_dm said:


> Congrats to all those getting their visas - it's good to see things are moving!!
> We are on day 34 now, although to be honest I just had to look it up on calendar as I have just stopped counting and decided I am going to worry about when it gets to working day 60!
> I am going out to visit my husband in Germany tomorrow for our one year wedding anniversary, so will concentrate on the positive!!
> 
> I just wanted to make a point of telling the people who say they wish they had of purchased priority, don't fret! We purchased priority and to be honest we wished we hadn't wasted our money. It doesn't really seem to have made any difference at all - maybe it gets in front of them quicker, but nothing else.
> Also, we did call and email a dozen times, we were told our case was in the right department and had been sped up (i can't remember the term they used). Anyway, that was three weeks ago, so I doubt it was at all!
> 
> Anyway... good luck everyone!! This forum keeps me alive sometimes!!


Hi Fran_dm. One question. How can you travel? is the visa for you? Bevcause I have no passport, they have it with my application so I can not travel. 

Any one knows what happen if you ask for your passport back? the count start again, or you just have your passport and they take it there once visa is ready?
Thanks.


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> Hi Hobbiton, my partner went to the Teleperformance center in Belgium today and they said the application is in Croydon since 4th June, so it's not in Paris as we thought.


Ohhhh, so why in Teleperformance website there a link to download and you can see where your application is processed, I don't understand why the link downloaded says "for Belgium is processed in Paris" and they said to your partner that is processed in Croydon. 

So another one processed in Croydon  I am hoping to hear in the next 2 weeks. good luck to everyone waiting, God bless us


----------



## Hobbiton

Leona Macario said:


> Hi Fran_dm. One question. How can you travel? is the visa for you? Bevcause I have no passport, they have it with my application so I can not travel.
> 
> Any one knows what happen if you ask for your passport back? the count start again, or you just have your passport and they take it there once visa is ready?
> Thanks.


Hola Leona, hi dear, the application of Fran_dm is for her husband so she is in UK and will travel to Germany for their wedding anniversary. 

You can ask for your passport, but maybe if you tell them to give back your passport to you, they can deny the visa (you have this risk) and return the passport because maybe you don't have any urgent need to get your passport back. Also I read an applicant story in this forum, she was very sick and was going to have a surgery, she sent several emails to ukvi to quick the process but they didn't help her, even when she take medical papers saying she would be operated and needed her husband to be with with her (the applicant was her husband).

Summer is busy so I advise you to be patient. Good luck for you,

Suerte


----------



## claraluh

Hobbiton said:


> Ohhhh, so why in Teleperformance website there a link to download and you can see where your application is processed, I don't understand why the link downloaded says "for Belgium is processed in Paris" and they said to your partner that is processed in Croydon.
> 
> So another one processed in Croydon  I am hoping to hear in the next 2 weeks. good luck to everyone waiting, God bless us


Yeah, I think their system is going crazy. So basically we applied around the same time and our application is at the same place, probably will have a decision same week lol, hopefully next week!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## bezizi

Guys can u pls give me your opinions , my husbund called ukvi and they said decision has been made 2 days ago, and we haven't recived any email yet, and at the tele performance they said my decument is on pending,


----------



## CitizenX

We got the visa!!!!! :bounce:

Finally we can get on with our lives! So I sent an email on Sunday, got a reply on Monday saying an ECO had not assessed it yet and when I called on Wednesday they said it was approved the day before, being Tuesday. So unless the first email was false, my application sat on a shelve somewhere for 56 days and then was processed in one day! 

My final time line:

Visa type applied for: Spouse visa settlement
Submitted online: 6/5/2015
Interview to handover documents and have biometrics taken at Cape Town: 8/5/2015
Projected timeline given: None, never received email
Email to say a decision had been made 29/7/2015
Collected in person at Cape Town Office: 30/7/2015

Total of 58 working days (83 normal days!)

We still got the old type Entrance Clearance vignette valid Until 2018 

Thanks to everyone who contributes to this forum and those who run it. It keeps you sane through an insane process! Now I know that watching paint dry is actually a TEAM sport 

To all those who have not yet received their visas, I wish you all the best. It will come.


----------



## CitizenX

bezizi said:


> Hi citizen x today my husbund called them and they said decision has been made two days ago and told him To check his email, but we haven't recived email yet, he called them again and they said the email might take 2 to 3 working days , I'm worried ,


According to others on this forum the visa is ready for collection 10 am after the day it is processed. I don't know how much effort or how far you are away from the VAC, you could just pop in? I wouldn't worry, it's been shown a few times on this forum that they are just taking forever to actually get around to opening the mail. I'm sure it's just slow and nothing to do with your application, you'll be alright. Keep us posted!


----------



## bezizi

Congrats citizen x ,


----------



## claraluh

Congratulations Citizen!!


----------



## Court287

bezizi said:


> Guys can u pls give me your opinions , my husbund called ukvi and they said decision has been made 2 days ago, and we haven't recived any email yet, and at the tele performance they said my decument is on pending,


We received an email stating a decision has been, but still needed clerical steps, made on a response to an inquiry we had as well. 3 days later, on a Sunday, we received the official email that it had been decided on. Then a day later it shipped from the UK to usa.

Hopefully your situation is similar and you will get your answers soon!! Much luck


----------



## thatweirdlady

I finally got mine today  I applied from the U.S. Originally non-priority but I upgraded when we ran into an issue. 
Applied for Spouse Visa under category B & F. My husband is British. 
My timeline :
Applied online May 5th
Biometrics May 15th 
Mailed off documents May 22nd using VAF's prepaid UPS service. 
Documents were signed for May 26th
Acknowledgment email June 1st 
Upgraded to Priority retrospectively July 15th
Emailed July 24th to verify that the upgrade had been noted. 
Received email back July 27th stating that it had been processed on the 17th but was awaiting administrative duties ( or something like that) 
July 28th received the email stating a decision had been made. 
July 30th it's in hand! 
Booking flights tomorrow for the first week in September! 
Good luck to everyone still waiting, I will post ( in another thread) my list of documents under category F as I know that's super challenging for all of us..


----------



## HatakeSage

congrats!


----------



## bezizi

Thanx court287, I hope my case is the same , it's not easy,


----------



## acrosby6

thatweirdlady said:


> I finally got mine today  I applied from the U.S. Originally non-priority but I upgraded when we ran into an issue.
> Applied for Spouse Visa under category B & F. My husband is British.
> My timeline :
> Applied online May 5th
> Biometrics May 15th
> Mailed off documents May 22nd using VAF's prepaid UPS service.
> Documents were signed for May 26th
> Acknowledgment email June 1st
> Upgraded to Priority retrospectively July 15th
> Emailed July 24th to verify that the upgrade had been noted.
> Received email back July 27th stating that it had been processed on the 17th but was awaiting administrative duties ( or something like that)
> July 28th received the email stating a decision had been made.
> July 30th it's in hand!
> Booking flights tomorrow for the first week in September!
> Good luck to everyone still waiting, I will post ( in another thread) my list of documents under category F as I know that's super challenging for all of us..



Hello,

How did you upgrade to retrospective priority?

Thanks!


----------



## Leona Macario

Well, bad news for all applying from Paris. I called the expensive number again and the person I talk to explained that because my visa is withing the time they showed in the website, there is nothing they can do to speed up. 
Unfortunately, the website changed. For May it stated that all applications were processed within 60 working days, for June it states that 92% of application are process withn 60 days and 100% within 120 days.
So the guy I talked to explain to me that before 6 MONTHS they won't do anyhting about my app. it is within the processing times.
The irony is that I look at the statistics from Colombia (my home country) and they said 100% of visas process in 5 days!


----------



## thatweirdlady

acrosby6 said:


> Hello, how did you upgrade to retrospective priority?
> 
> Thanks!


I paid the priority fee through the VFS website and then I emailed them my payment receipt, VAF # both tracking numbers, Date of Birth and wrote why I was adding priority service.


----------



## jb24lagrosa

Hobbiton said:


> Enjoy your holidays with you husband and congratulations for your first wedding anniversary, I have been in Germany in 2010 and visited Düsseldorf and Kcöln and fall in love with the greatest Gothic Cathedral in Europe that is in Kcöln.
> 
> I'm 48 working days and still waiting.
> Wish you all the best


 We are in ssame days 49th today i received email decision made fingers cross


----------



## claraluh

jb24lagrosa said:


> We are in ssame days 49th today i received email decision made fingers cross


Congratulations jb24lagrosa!! hope you'll get a positive result, Let us know pleasee!! Me and Hobbiton also waiting for an email from UKVI in Croydon! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hobbiton

jb24lagrosa said:


> We are in ssame days 49th today i received email decision made fingers cross


Have you received Decision Made email? Ohh my God, maybe next week I hear something. CONGRATULATIONS, I am so happy for you


----------



## Hobbiton

Hobbiton said:


> jb24lagrosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are in ssame days 49th today i received email decision made fingers cross
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh jb24lagrosa I swear I was thinking about you today. I am shaking, I can't wait all this long weekend (I hate weekends since I apply lol). Gope you get your visa, #Claraluh I am sure we are the next. Prayers and fingers crossed for us and fran. Wishing you all the best
Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbiton

jb24lagrosa What time they sent you email "Decision made" and when they say that you will receive your passport and documentation? 

Can't imagine how happy I am knowing some movement in Croydon. Please oh please I hear something next week. Congratulations again


----------



## claraluh

Hobbiton said:


> Hobbiton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh jb24lagrosa I swear I was thinking about you today. I am shaking, I can't wait all this long weekend (I hate weekends since I apply lol). Gope you get your visa, #Claraluh I am sure we are the next. Prayers and fingers crossed for us and fran. Wishing you all the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbitton I think someone here received a decision made email on a Sunday, so you can count with weekends as well for an email lol. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: For us!
Click to expand...


----------



## jb24lagrosa

Hobbiton said:


> jb24lagrosa What time they sent you email "Decision made" and when they say that you will receive your passport and documentation?
> 
> Can't imagine how happy I am knowing some movement in Croydon. Please oh please I hear something next week. Congratulations again


UK Visas & Immigration has now assessed your UK visa application and made a decision. Your documents and

the decision will be sent back to the either the UK Visa Application Centre where you applied, where we will

contact you by email over the next few days to collect them, or if you are using the courier return service, will

be sent directly back to the address you provided.

Please note that TLScontact does not know the outcome of the assessment and has played no role in the

decision-making process.

Kind regards,

TLScontact
UK VIsas & Immigration
Received 3pm uk time


----------



## jazz4946

Thank you so much. It is help me a lot. 
You are so amazing.


----------



## Leona Macario

Hobbiton said:


> Hobbiton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh jb24lagrosa I swear I was thinking about you today. I am shaking, I can't wait all this long weekend (I hate weekends since I apply lol). Gope you get your visa, #Claraluh I am sure we are the next. Prayers and fingers crossed for us and fran. Wishing you all the best
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so happy every time I see someone got their visa, one of my best moves has been join this forum.
> I agree with you Hobbiton, weekends are horrible, and I am sure no email on a Sunday from Paris!
> I will keep my fingers cross for all.
Click to expand...


----------



## bezizi

It's been 63 working days , My husbund called the ukvi on Thursday and they said decision has been made 2 days ago, but haven't recived any email yet , I'm so worried and confused , why wouldn't they Atleast inform as that deduction has been made through email , I went to the TLC and they said my document is on pending ,


----------



## ktorres926

Any recent Spouse priority visa applicants from the U.S.? Would be very interested to hear the timelines! My husband and I will be applying at the end of the month. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HatakeSage

I agree with ktorres926 haha.

 My fiance and I are applying for fiance visa in September.
If anyones from the US too to submit their timeline.
I'm excited to post mine when I send it out


----------



## Invisibleme

Hi HatakeSage and ktorres926, I've applied non priority. Are you paying priority HatakeSage? Here's my timeline so far:

Applied online: July 8
Biometrics: July 13
Package signed for: July 16
First email: July 22

You will probably both get a decision before mine for priority! Fingers crossed maybe they hurry up  Here is the most recent U.S. Priority I think 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ur-uk-visa-timeline-here-943.html#post7736786


----------



## babesphil

Mine is
Applied -Qatar
On line - 25/05/15
Biometric-27/05/15
Document recieved - 31/05/15
Processing -Abu Dhabi
Email received -27/07/15 -visa conclued
Passport recieved- 29/07/15 -visa granted
Total 8 weeks take note June is Ramadan which means everything get slow work time shorter plus 1 week holiday for public sector.my visa recieved a day after holiday finish. Goodluck to everyone.


----------



## acrosby6

thatweirdlady said:


> I paid the priority fee through the VFS website and then I emailed them my payment receipt, VAF # both tracking numbers, Date of Birth and wrote why I was adding priority service.



Thanks, we did the same but I have not heard anything back from VFS or Immigration Services.

It's been at least 6 days since I paid.


----------



## lozmarne

HatakeSage said:


> I agree with ktorres926 haha.
> 
> My fiance and I are applying for fiance visa in September.
> If anyones from the US too to submit their timeline.
> I'm excited to post mine when I send it out


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement , non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 14 May 2015
Date biometrics taken: 19 May 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 May 2015 (Signed for)
Acknowledged: 09 June 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline: 12 weeks
Decision email received:


----------



## Leona Macario

jb24lagrosa said:


> We are in ssame days 49th today i received email decision made fingers cross


i hope you got your visa! It makes me so happy when I know somebody got it. Congraatulations.

Another week, my 47th working day. This will be our week!


----------



## Hobbiton

Leona Macario said:


> jb24lagrosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are in ssame days 49th today i received email decision made fingers cross
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you got your visa! It makes me so happy when I know somebody got it. Congraatulations.
> 
> Another week, my 47th working day. This will be our week!
Click to expand...

Yes, let us know your results or any updates. Hope you get your visa jb24lagrosa.
I know this will be our week Leona, I'm 50 working days. Fingers crossed


----------



## claraluh

I phoned UKVI again today, I still don't understand how their enquire system work. The Lady couldn't give me any information as nothing was showing on their system, no updates anything. She said she would talk to her manager and send me an email to not keep me waiting on the line. I got the email saying the application is still currently being processed and that settlement applications can take up to 3 months. 
I honestly think they send us these emails just to calm us down. One minute she is not able to find anything on any system, then within less than an hour they find it is still in process, or did they just make anything up??


----------



## jb24lagrosa

Hobbiton said:


> Yes, let us know your results or any updates. Hope you get your visa jb24lagrosa.
> I know this will be our week Leona, I'm 50 working days. Fingers crossed


Ill update as soon i get the result.. Fingers crossed. Hope u hear from them soon


----------



## lozmarne

claraluh said:


> I phoned UKVI again today, I still don't understand how their enquire system work. The Lady couldn't give me any information as nothing was showing on their system, no updates anything. She said she would talk to her manager and send me an email to not keep me waiting on the line. I got the email saying the application is still currently being processed and that settlement applications can take up to 3 months.
> I honestly think they send us these emails just to calm us down. One minute she is not able to find anything on any system, then within less than an hour they find it is still in process, or did they just make anything up??


I had the following over the weekend:

'The applicant was emailed on 09th June to confirm his application has
been received on Sheffield. He will be further notified when the assessment
is completed.'

Ours wasn't showing on the system, either, and it seems to be really common. It would probably be easier for all concerned if they had a better system.


----------



## Leona Macario

claraluh said:


> I phoned UKVI again today, I still don't understand how their enquire system work. The Lady couldn't give me any information as nothing was showing on their system, no updates anything. She said she would talk to her manager and send me an email to not keep me waiting on the line. I got the email saying the application is still currently being processed and that settlement applications can take up to 3 months.
> I honestly think they send us these emails just to calm us down. One minute she is not able to find anything on any system, then within less than an hour they find it is still in process, or did they just make anything up??


Hi Claraluh. I think calling is a waste of time and Money! they charge a fortune and the answer is the same to everybody, we can not find your records and then the email story. Even if you can get a little more, like it happen to me last time I called, it was the "why are you calling? you are within the 6 months (now longest time for Paris), so we can not do anything before this time is up." You are lucky to end in Croydon and not in Paris, I think this is the worst. 
Good luck and hopefully yours will be ready soon.


----------



## Xhuntaar13

Hi everyone. I have submitted my wife's online application today ?. And her biometric is on 13th Aug. So I'm officially on the same boat as everyone here . il keep you updated. Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## expat wa

Thanks to everyone who has posted their timelines on this forum. I'm pretty concerned about my application. I received an email saying that they had received my application (8 June), it was signed for by someone, but I have never received the "acknowledgement" email. It seems from the comments on this forum that it is common to receive this acknowledgement email a couple days after they sign for it.

I'm applying for a settlement visa which was sent to Sheffield. Should I be worried that I've not received that email yet?

Still no visa... 41 working days in for me.


----------



## ktorres926

expat wa said:


> Thanks to everyone who has posted their timelines on this forum. I'm pretty concerned about my application. I received an email saying that they had received my application (8 June), it was signed for by someone, but I have never received the "acknowledgement" email. It seems from the comments on this forum that it is common to receive this acknowledgement email a couple days after they sign for it.
> 
> I'm applying for a settlement visa which was sent to Sheffield. Should I be worried that I've not received that email yet?
> 
> Still no visa... 41 working days in for me.


From what I have seen, people haven't always gotten the emails along the way. The system seems very faulty in that respect. Some people get them, some do not. I am assuming your application was non-priority? Either way, I wouldn't worry too much. I know it isn't fun with having ZERO communication through the process, but hopefully you will hear something soon. 

Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## expat wa

ktorres... thanks for the info, really appreciate it.

Nope, I paid for priority processing, but it doesn't seem like it gets you much. 

I've lived in the UK 2x before and had the same settlement visa (with the same spouse, ha!) and neither one of those times did the process take this long. So frustrating.

Am considering trying to retrieve my kids' passports from my visa application as their school will be starting soon and I don't want them to miss the beginning of the school year. Has anyone had any luck retrieving documents from their application? Given their lack of communication this is probably too much of a stretch to actually be achievable... But one could hope.


----------



## ktorres926

expat wa said:


> ktorres... thanks for the info, really appreciate it.
> 
> Nope, I paid for priority processing, but it doesn't seem like it gets you much.
> 
> I've lived in the UK 2x before and had the same settlement visa (with the same spouse, ha!) and neither one of those times did the process take this long. So frustrating.
> 
> Am considering trying to retrieve my kids' passports from my visa application as their school will be starting soon and I don't want them to miss the beginning of the school year. Has anyone had any luck retrieving documents from their application? Given their lack of communication this is probably too much of a stretch to actually be achievable... But one could hope.


Hmm, I am thinking maybe it's taking a bit longer since it's more of a "complicated" case in their eyes? A pain nonetheless I'm sure. My husband and I are going to be submitting our application online at the end of the month, also doing priority. I posted on the timeline thread last night looking for US applicant's priority timelines to see what we will be looking at for ourselves. I hear that summer is typically busier than other times of the year. So that also may be a factor. Hope you hear something soon!


----------



## caseymac

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry (Employment)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10 Jul 2015 online
Date biometrics taken: 13 July 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14 Jul 2015 courier delivery, 15 Jul email acknowledgement
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 14 working days (non priority)
29 Jul 2015 received email stating visa had been issued, 30 Jul received email stating visa had been printed and documents would be returned by courier within 72hrs
Date your visa was received: 3 Aug 2015 (by next day courier)


----------



## akat0311

ktorres926 said:


> Any recent Spouse priority visa applicants from the U.S.? Would be very interested to hear the timelines! My husband and I will be applying at the end of the month. Thanks in advance!


We didn't do priority, but I figured I would share anyway as it might be helpful to someone.

We applied on the 25th of June, biometrics Jul 1st, sent the documents the following week and got the email confirmation on Jul 11th. Haven't had any further communication


----------



## Invisibleme

akat0311 said:


> We didn't do priority, but I figured I would share anyway as it might be helpful to someone.
> 
> We applied on the 25th of June, biometrics Jul 1st, sent the documents the following week and got the email confirmation on Jul 11th. Haven't had any further communication


I'm 8 working days behind you on the non priority, definitely keep us updated!


----------



## TNLady

Applied for Spouse Visa under category G (self-employment averaged over 2 yrs). My husband is British, I'm American, and our 2 children are both. Here is my timeline so far:

Applied online June 17th, 2015
Biometrics June 22nd 
Mailed off documents: July 3 using FedEx (since UPS was closed early for Independence Day the next day, and I still don't know if I'll get reimbursed for my unused UPS label bought thru VFS; their email response to me was a cookie-cutter one). 
Documents were signed for July 7th
Acknowledgment email Mon. June 13th 

I WOULD like to upgrade to Priority but the instructions say if it's the 2nd time I'm applying (which it is), then they "strongly recommend not paying for Priority." 

So today is a Bank Holiday, making tomorrow my 16th working day. I find it hard to believe that 86% of US settlement apps are done within 15 days, because I see so many that take longer here on this forum. 

I wish there were separate forums for Sheffield, Croydon, etc. or forum for different countries, or for "Spouse" separately from "Fiance." Actually, an online database would be ideal, programmed to tally the dates. 

For 'thatweirdlady' and anyone else who has received theirs lately, did you put a date that you needed the visa by? I put Aug. 17th, for travel on the 18th. I'm just wondering if they try for that at all, or totally disregard it. It's a question on the online application. 

Invisibleme and akat0311, what was your category? And your anticipated travel dates?


----------



## nyclon

Today, 3 August is not a Bank Holiday. Posted processing times are historical. If you have a visa refusal then it will generally take longer to process as they need to investigate the reasons for refusal.


----------



## akat0311

TNLady said:


> Invisibleme and akat0311, what was your category? And your anticipated travel dates?


We applied under category A. I put Aug 1 as my travel date, since I'd like to be able to travel as soon as it's approved.


----------



## Invisibleme

TNLady said:


> Invisibleme and akat0311, what was your category? And your anticipated travel dates?


I applied under cat A and put my travel date as September 19.


----------



## acrosby6

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse) (NON-PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 16th
Date biometrics taken: June 18th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 1
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: Still waiting...
Work days since acknowledgement: 25

Other Notes: Upgraded to Priority on July 23rd through VFS Global. Received an email explaining it will take five days to consider the upgrade from the day they link the receipt to the application. It has now been 9 work days and I have yet to hear anything about the upgrade.


----------



## claraluh

bezizi said:


> It's been 63 working days , My husbund called the ukvi on Thursday and they said decision has been made 2 days ago, but haven't recived any email yet , I'm so worried and confused , why wouldn't they Atleast inform as that deduction has been made through email , I went to the TLC and they said my document is on pending ,


Hi Bezizi, have you received the decision email already? Or have you received the application?? We haven't heard from you.


----------



## Leona Macario

moroc33 said:


> 43 working days now, cannot wait to get over it. Hope to get a positive reply soon and everyone else waiting for a reply wish them good luck.
> Applied from Rabat, processed in Paris


Hi moroc33, Have you got a reply? I think you and I are the only ones in the forum being process in Paris. Today is my 48 day and nothing!!
Good luck!


----------



## asimps87

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Fiance- getting married Nov. 5th
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 10th
Date biometrics taken: June 15th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 23rd
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: Still waiting...
Work days since acknowledgement: Day 30!

The day after they received my app, they e-mailed saying I needed to provide an appendix 2 form. Sent the same day and still have heard nothing about my visa! Keeping my fingers crossed that it won't take much longer or get denied for any reason.


----------



## songsoffreedom

*New Timeline*

HI Everyone! I wanted to join in and provide some info/insight for my case! CONGRATS to everyone who's visa have been APPROVED and keep the good vibes going for the rest of us in limbo! I know we'll make it.  


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partnership Visa (Priority)
Immigration Lawyer: Yes
Date application submitted (online): 20 JUL 2015
Date biometrics taken: 23 JUL 2015
Date documents sent: 23 JUL 2015
Date documentation was received by UKVI Sheffield: 28 JUL 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date decision has been made email: **to be determined*
Date your visa was received: **to be determined* 

Will keep you posted!


----------



## Kt32347

*Uk VIsa Timeline*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 4 (General)
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 22, 2015
Date biometrics taken: July 27, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 29, 2015= receipt acknowledged email (also received acknowledgement of priority processing in a separate email on the same day)
*UPS delivered the items to the to mailroom on July 28, 2015)
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 7 business days for priority visas
*Visa Issued email received on August 3 
*Visa Case concluded and Visa printed emails received on August 4, 2015
Date your visa was received: Hopefully they will go ahead and ship the item out today. I will continue to check the tracking for the label I sent. 

All in all, once they received the documents, it took them about 4 business days to process the visa. Very happy with that, and it was definitely worth paying for priority.


----------



## jb24lagrosa

Spouse visa cat f
Online application submitted:may 20
Biometrics may 22
Ukvi received may 26
Decision made email july 31
Documents received aug 4
Visa granted
See u london on aug 11


----------



## Hobbiton

jb24lagrosa said:


> Spouse visa cat f
> Online application submitted:may 20
> Biometrics may 22
> Ukvi received may 26
> Decision made email july 31
> Documents received aug 4
> Visa granted
> See u london on aug 11


Congratulations jb24lagrosa I am so happy for you, since when is you visa valid?
I am still waiting 51 working days :'(


----------



## bezizi

Congratulations jb24lagrosa, mine was category f too,


----------



## bezizi

Hello claraluh., yesterday they sent me email in response to my queries , that says decision has been made on 30th July , but I haven't recived the formal email yet, I'm being hopeful, very long 3 monthes , it's my 65th working day now,


----------



## Hobbiton

jb24lagrosa said:


> Spouse visa cat f
> Online application submitted:may 20
> Biometrics may 22
> Ukvi received may 26
> Decision made email july 31
> Documents received aug 4
> Visa granted
> See u london on aug 11


mine in on category A, my husband earns over £18.600 per year and also his boss pays house and bills for him. We have no problem to the financial requeriments, perhaps they will do more research in our case because we both are divorced and my husband has two children from his ex wife.


----------



## jb24lagrosa

Hobbiton said:


> Congratulations jb24lagrosa I am so happy for you, since when is you visa valid?
> I am still waiting 51 working days :'(


I got entry stamp on my passport aug 1 to 31,2015
Biometric resident card will be available in post office near my husband place on aug 8
Visa isa valid til may 2018


----------



## Hobbiton

jb24lagrosa said:


> Hobbiton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations jb24lagrosa I am so happy for you, since when is you visa valid?
> I am still waiting 51 working days :'(
> 
> 
> 
> I got entry stamp on my passport aug 1 to 31,2015
> Biometric resident card will be available in post office near my husband place on aug 8
> Visa isa valid til may 2018
Click to expand...

Congratulations again, have safe journey


----------



## damdam86

*Unmarried partner visa - Tel Aviv*

Hello all,

Lovely to see this forum exists. The responses so far have been a mixture of reassuring and disconcerting, but pleasant none the less.

We applied for an unmarried partner visa in Tel Aviv (processed in Istanbul) on 22 July (9 working days ago). Were originally given the "60 global standard" information, but saw that most applications were decided within 15-30 working days. 

Now that I've checked the UKVI visa processing times website again -- the number has gone up to "100% processed within 120 working days". We're freaking out, because that would mean that my partner will miss the start of his doctoral training by a long shot.

we've heard that our application is relatively straightforward, as we meet the criteria (or, have been told that we do). But we've not heard anything from the UKVI to say they've received our application. 

The good thing is, I've not seen any processing times go too much over the 60 day mark here. So very much hope we remain within that range.

Good luck to all still waiting.

A x


----------



## spousevisa123

damdam86 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Lovely to see this forum exists. The responses so far have been a mixture of reassuring and disconcerting, but pleasant none the less.
> 
> We applied for an unmarried partner visa in Tel Aviv (processed in Istanbul) on 22 July (9 working days ago). Were originally given the "60 global standard" information, but saw that most applications were decided within 15-30 working days.
> 
> Now that I've checked the UKVI visa processing times website again -- the number has gone up to "100% processed within 120 working days". We're freaking out, because that would mean that my partner will miss the start of his doctoral training by a long shot.
> 
> we've heard that our application is relatively straightforward, as we meet the criteria (or, have been told that we do). But we've not heard anything from the UKVI to say they've received our application.
> 
> The good thing is, I've not seen any processing times go too much over the 60 day mark here. So very much hope we remain within that range.
> 
> Good luck to all still waiting.
> 
> A x



Hi 

I am also applying from Tel-Aviv, for a spouse visa.

It is already 49 working days for me waiting and I was answered that 95% of the applications may take up to 60. (I calculate working days in Turkey).

I assume that the information about the processing times website means that there was an application in June that did wait so long. Let's hope for good.

Still waiting and will update you. 

Good luck !


----------



## claraluh

jb24lagrosa said:


> Spouse visa cat f
> Online application submitted:may 20
> Biometrics may 22
> Ukvi received may 26
> Decision made email july 31
> Documents received aug 4
> Visa granted
> See u london on aug 11


Congratulations again jb24lagrosa!!

So, How did the visa centre contact you? Did they call you or sent an email?? Or did you just pop in there?

xx


----------



## moroc33

Hi Leona Macario,
Still waiting for the reply, 51st working day today. Getting frustrated but need be strong and soldier on. Hope we are next online and wish everyone good luck.
Please keep us posted if you hear anything


----------



## lozmarne

jb24lagrosa said:


> Spouse visa cat f
> Online application submitted:may 20
> Biometrics may 22
> Ukvi received may 26
> Decision made email july 31
> Documents received aug 4
> Visa granted
> See u london on aug 11


Which location was processing your application? xx


----------



## claraluh

lozmarne said:


> Which location was processing your application? xx


I think her appplication was processed in Croydon - UK.


----------



## damdam86

spousevisa123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also applying from Tel-Aviv, for a spouse visa.
> 
> It is already 49 working days for me waiting and I was answered that 95% of the applications may take up to 60. (I calculate working days in Turkey).
> 
> I assume that the information about the processing times website means that there was an application in June that did wait so long. Let's hope for good.
> 
> Still waiting and will update you.
> 
> Good luck !



Thanks very much for sharing.

Wishing you all the very best, hope you'll get it super soon.

Please do update, greatly appreciate it  

A


----------



## brynny23

Hello all. I'm at 42 working days for my non-priority fiancé settlement visa. I've applied from the U.S. and know it's taking longer for non-priority, but am starting to get a bit worried. 

I've considered upgrading to priority, but have waited quite a while at this point. I'm not sure it's worth it. My suggested date of travel to the U.K. on my app was August 2nd, so obviously that's not happening. 

Is anyone else in a similar situation? I haven't seen many non-priority approvals lately that have applied around a similar time to me ("received application email" from Sheffield on June 9th). 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## lozmarne

brynny23 said:


> Hello all. I'm at 42 working days for my non-priority fiancé settlement visa. I've applied from the U.S. and know it's taking longer for non-priority, but am starting to get a bit worried.
> 
> I've considered upgrading to priority, but have waited quite a while at this point. I'm not sure it's worth it. My suggested date of travel to the U.K. on my app was August 2nd, so obviously that's not happening.
> 
> Is anyone else in a similar situation? I haven't seen many non-priority approvals lately that have applied around a similar time to me ("received application email" from Sheffield on June 9th).
> 
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Received our acknowledgement email the same date as you, and it's been in Sheffield 50 working days total. Still nothing xx


----------



## lozmarne

I wouldn't apply for priority now if I were you xx


----------



## brynny23

Thanks lozmarne. Are the working days based off of your application submission date? Or the day that Sheffield has sent a recognition email?


----------



## lozmarne

brynny23 said:


> Thanks lozmarne. Are the working days based off of your application submission date? Or the day that Sheffield has sent a recognition email?


I'm counting from the date they received it, because actually getting around to opening it counts as processing time, imo. 

I had an email from them stating that they count the weeks from the application date, which they specified as 'biometric taken' in brackets, though. Basically, I have no idea when to count from, but they have had it in their possession for 50 working days xx


----------



## brynny23

Okay thanks, lozmarne. Mine was officially submitted at the end of May and delivered June 4th to Sheffield, so I'm not exactly sure what to go by. 

I'm frustrated because I'm a teacher in the U.S. and was hoping to have put my notice in before the school year began, which is less than two weeks away now. 

I'm really hoping I hear within a few days. (Fingers crossed for you as well!)


----------



## lozmarne

brynny23 said:


> Okay thanks, lozmarne. Mine was officially submitted at the end of May and delivered June 4th to Sheffield, so I'm not exactly sure what to go by.
> 
> I'm frustrated because I'm a teacher in the U.S. and was hoping to have put my notice in before the school year began, which is less than two weeks away now.
> 
> I'm really hoping I hear within a few days. (Fingers crossed for you as well!)


And for you.

On the bright side, surely it really can't be much longer. Such a frustrating wait xx


----------



## bezizi

At last I went to the TLS as usuall to check and my package was there , I got my Visaaaa Atlast on the 66th working day, here is my time line, date biometrics taken = 6/5/15 ,,,, place visa processed = Pretoria , South Africa ,,,,,, I recived my visa today 5/8/15, Thanx God, may the name of God be glorified , I


----------



## claraluh

bezizi said:


> At last I went to the TLS as usuall to check and my package was there , I got my Visaaaa Atlast on the 66th working day, here is my time line, date biometrics taken = 6/5/15 ,,,, place visa processed = Pretoria , South Africa ,,,,,, I recived my visa today 5/8/15, Thanx God, may the name of God be glorified , I


Congratulations Bezizi!! I'm so glad you got it !!


----------



## HousewifeRSA

Congrats on getting your visa. Did you use the priority service provided?


----------



## asimps87

brynny23 said:


> Hello all. I'm at 42 working days for my non-priority fiancé settlement visa. I've applied from the U.S. and know it's taking longer for non-priority, but am starting to get a bit worried.
> 
> I've considered upgrading to priority, but have waited quite a while at this point. I'm not sure it's worth it. My suggested date of travel to the U.K. on my app was August 2nd, so obviously that's not happening.
> 
> Is anyone else in a similar situation? I haven't seen many non-priority approvals lately that have applied around a similar time to me ("received application email" from Sheffield on June 9th).
> 
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!




Hi! Don't feel bad, I'm at day 31 and I'm in the same category as you (non-priority fiance settlement). We have a wedding date set for Nov. 5th so I'm getting nervous/anxious to hear back! I received my confirmation e-mail on June 23rd. good luck to you


----------



## moroc33

Contacted the UKVI helpline regarding my visa application status and got a reply yesterday 
" We have been informed that your application has been processed and a
decision was made on "04/08/2015" and it should be with you in the next few
days"
My teleperformance account for checking the visa status is not updated and haven't received any emails stating my visa has been processed. 
Please advise what to do.


----------



## stargal87

1. Category applying under (General / ICT / other) - General
2. Country of application - Cape Town, South Africa
3. City of Visa Application Centre - Cape Town
4. Date of application - 22 July 2015
5. Date of submission of documents (if different from 3 above) - 24 July 2015
6. Date Entry Clearance valid from - 3 August 2015
7. Duration for Entry Clearance - 3 years
8. Date passport received - 5 August 2015 - Total of 9 working days! 

Best of luck to all of you!

lane:


----------



## TNLady

How many settlement applications does Sheffield receive monthly from the US, I wonder? 
What are those ECO people doing all day? 
Are they leaving our documents on their desk for 2 weeks while they go on holiday? 
Are they so busy processing priority ones that they never have time for non-priority? 
Do they look for the smallest packets to process first so that it'll be done quicker than my 7 lb. box? 
When they received my online application, did they see the date I'd like to travel, and match that up with my documents and take it into consideration?

If I called every day to check on the status, would my ECO ever know about that? 

I'd like to change the return address with VSF for my passport & docs to be sent elsewhere... moving out soon to stay with parents while waiting... any suggestions?


----------



## HousewifeRSA

Hi stargal87,

Did you pay for the priority service? Also which category did you apply as? I'm considering going the priority route if it makes that much of a difference.


----------



## stargal87

Tier 2 visa and I did not select priority service. I am glad I did not select priority service now!


----------



## Hobbiton

moroc33 said:


> Contacted the UKVI helpline regarding my visa application status and got a reply yesterday
> " We have been informed that your application has been processed and a
> decision was made on "04/08/2015" and it should be with you in the next few
> days"
> My teleperformance account for checking the visa status is not updated and haven't received any emails stating my visa has been processed.
> Please advise what to do.


Congratulations Moroc33, InShaAllah you get your visa soon. Let us know any update. 

Leona you'll be next, I am sure.

Fingers crossed


----------



## acrosby6

We applied under Category B but I think we should have applied under Category A. Should we be concerned?


----------



## ktorres926

Has the sponsor been in the same employment for the past 6 months and earning 1550/paycheck? 

I don't think you "have" to apply under category A even if you meet those requirements, though.


----------



## acrosby6

ktorres926 said:


> Has the sponsor been in the same employment for the past 6 months and earning 1550/paycheck?
> 
> I don't think you "have" to apply under category A even if you meet those requirements, though.


Yes, category A was met with great ease (on hindsight):

Sponsor earns $62k (about £40k) per year for the past two years in the US.

We just filled out the application for Category B and provided 12 months of payslips and bank statements instead of just 6.


----------



## Invisibleme

TNLady said:


> How many settlement applications does Sheffield receive monthly from the US, I wonder?
> What are those ECO people doing all day?
> Are they leaving our documents on their desk for 2 weeks while they go on holiday?
> Are they so busy processing priority ones that they never have time for non-priority?
> Do they look for the smallest packets to process first so that it'll be done quicker than my 7 lb. box?
> When they received my online application, did they see the date I'd like to travel, and match that up with my documents and take it into consideration?
> 
> If I called every day to check on the status, would my ECO ever know about that?
> 
> I'd like to change the return address with VSF for my passport & docs to be sent elsewhere... moving out soon to stay with parents while waiting... any suggestions?


I just laughed out loud at work! That is everything I have thought. So glad to know I'm not going crazy alone. My husband is surprisingly calm. 

In regards to the return address, depending on how you have it returned, I think you can request it be stopped at the store before going out for delivery. Then you can pick it up there if you're still close to where your old address is.


----------



## ktorres926

> Yes, category A was met with great ease (on hindsight):
> 
> Sponsor earns $62k (about £40k) per year for the past two years in the US.
> 
> We just filled out the application for Category B and provided 12 months of payslips and bank statements instead of just 6.


It just depends on the pay itself over the last 6 months. If any of the payslips go under 1550 for even 1 month, you would be denied under category A (even if your sponsor is earning over 18,600). But as I said, even if it doesn't vary, I don't think they would deny you for applying under category B. Really you would just be providing more evidence for that category rather than under A.


----------



## acrosby6

ktorres926 said:


> It just depends on the pay itself over the last 6 months. If any of the payslips go under 1550 for even 1 month, you would be denied under category A (even if your sponsor is earning over 18,600). But as I said, even if it doesn't vary, I don't think they would deny you for applying under category B. Really you would just be providing more evidence for that category rather than under A.


Ok, yes, all payments were consistent for the past two years at well over 1550.

I would have assumed we're just providing 'too much' evidence, but want to make sure it's not something detrimental.

Thanks you.


----------



## CitizenX

Hey Bezizi I'm so glad you got it!!!!! You were going for the record there a bit! ? All the best with your new ventures.


----------



## Leona Macario

moroc33 said:


> Contacted the UKVI helpline regarding my visa application status and got a reply yesterday
> " We have been informed that your application has been processed and a
> decision was made on "04/08/2015" and it should be with you in the next few
> days"
> My teleperformance account for checking the visa status is not updated and haven't received any emails stating my visa has been processed.
> Please advise what to do.


Hey Moroc33, I am so happy for you, please let us know when you get the email and your visa! I am just three days behind you! Where do you call, Paris directly?

I am staying close to the TLScenter and I decided to go today, i asked for my visa and off course they did not know anything, I could not help it and started to cry like a faucet! They were nice and I am sure they fell sorry for me but still they explained that before 3 months are up there is nothing they can do. 
I really hope I am next. Luckily my family is coming for holidays, so for next week my life is not going to be centered in this visa! 

Again, lets hope every one gets it. Who and where are those lucky 10%, Do they have any idea how lucky they are?


----------



## moroc33

Leona Macario said:


> Hey Moroc33, I am so happy for you, please let us know when you get the email and your visa! I am just three days behind you! Where do you call, Paris directly?
> 
> I am staying close to the TLScenter and I decided to go today, i asked for my visa and off course they did not know anything, I could not help it and started to cry like a faucet! They were nice and I am sure they fell sorry for me but still they explained that before 3 months are up there is nothing they can do.
> I really hope I am next. Luckily my family is coming for holidays, so for next week my life is not going to be centered in this visa!
> 
> Again, lets hope every one gets it. Who and where are those lucky 10%, Do they have any idea how lucky they are?



Hi Leona Macario,
Finally received a email today from TLS stating my visa application is completely will be with me in a few days. Cannot wait. Thanks alot Leona and i wish you all the best. I hope you are next one in line, i know its hard and mind go through alot of things but stay calm and strong and i'm sure you will have positive news soon. I wish all other application best of luck.

Hobbiton thanks for your support too.


----------



## moroc33

Leona Macario,
i sent them a email.
The link below takes you to the helpline service. 
Https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com


----------



## Leona Macario

moroc33 said:


> Leona Macario,
> i sent them a email.
> The link below takes you to the helpline service.
> Https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com


Thank you Moroc33, since I went today, I will wait for few days before inquiring again, lets hope I don't have to.

Please let us know when you get your visa.


----------



## bezizi

Thanx citizenx , it was not easy , but thanx to The Lord ,


----------



## Leona Macario

moroc33 said:


> Hi Leona Macario,
> Finally received a email today from TLS stating my visa application is completely will be with me in a few days. Cannot wait. Thanks alot Leona and i wish you all the best. I hope you are next one in line, i know its hard and mind go through alot of things but stay calm and strong and i'm sure you will have positive news soon. I wish all other application best of luck.
> 
> Hobbiton thanks for your support too.


GOT my email!! yesterday evening, same as you it says they will contact me in few days but it has been process!! I am so happy. 
Thank to all for your support. it has been so long. 
Good luck to all.

Now a question. in my original application I said I will pick my passport, now I am going holidays with my family. Any one knows if I can change to send the documents to my hotel address?

I will let you know when I get it.

Thanks again


----------



## Hobbiton

Leona Macario said:


> GOT my email!! yesterday evening, same as you it says they will contact me in few days but it has been process!! I am so happy.
> Thank to all for your support. it has been so long.
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Now a question. in my original application I said I will pick my passport, now I am going holidays with my family. Any one knows if I can change to send the documents to my hotel address?
> 
> I will let you know when I get it.
> 
> Thanks again


Congratulations Leona, I am so happy for you. Hope you get your visa so finally you can go to UK with your family. Congrats

I am 55 working days and still waiting. Please pray for me I get mine soon.


----------



## claraluh

Leona Macario said:


> GOT my email!! yesterday evening, same as you it says they will contact me in few days but it has been process!! I am so happy.
> Thank to all for your support. it has been so long.
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Now a question. in my original application I said I will pick my passport, now I am going holidays with my family. Any one knows if I can change to send the documents to my hotel address?
> 
> I will let you know when I get it.
> 
> Thanks again


Congratulations Leona!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## moroc33

Hi Leona Macario,
I am really happy for you and wish you good luck. I hope we both have got visa stamped on our passports. 
Hobbiton stay calm and i am sure you will hear some good news soon.


----------



## Leona Macario

Hobbiton said:


> Congratulations Leona, I am so happy for you. Hope you get your visa so finally you can go to UK with your family. Congrats
> 
> I am 55 working days and still waiting. Please pray for me I get mine soon.


Hobbiton, next week is your week. I will keep my fingers cross.


----------



## Leona Macario

claraluh said:


> Congratulations Leona!!! :fingerscrossed:


Thank you Claraluh, nest week You will get it. 

Thinking about it I realized that calling, sending emails and even going in person has no impact whatsoever in the time it takes. It is a waste of time and money. In the application centre they were very clear, they do not pass the inquiries to UKVI unless it is over the estimated time.

But around 50 days is the time, so its getting really close.

Good luck.


----------



## songsoffreedom

I'm in the UK now  APPROVED

Type: Unmarried Partnership Visa - Priority Service, Immigration Lawyer 

Application submitted online:
July 20th

Biometrics: July 23rd

UKVI Sheffield Received: July 27th

Email decison made: Aug 5th

Documents received: Aug 7th (Boston, MA USA)

Flew to LHR that night!!  

I wouldn't wish this stress upon anyone! Keep strong everybody and trust the process!


----------



## claraluh

Leona Macario said:


> Thank you Claraluh, nest week You will get it.
> 
> Thinking about it I realized that calling, sending emails and even going in person has no impact whatsoever in the time it takes. It is a waste of time and money. In the application centre they were very clear, they do not pass the inquiries to UKVI unless it is over the estimated time.
> 
> But around 50 days is the time, so its getting really close.
> 
> Good luck.


Yeah I know, we were just trying to contact them to get some information, as we didn't receive any email confirming the application had been received. And also to get updated, but those helplines are useless, they could never give us any information anyway. 

By the way, my application has also been decided, just waiting for a call from visa centre to pick up documents!

Good Luck to us all.

Hobbiton you are next on the line!! I kept you in my prayers for the last days!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

I am a US citizen, married 5 years to a Uk citizen.
Applied for the UK Spousal Settlement visa from NY, USA. (We have two children also UK citizens) 


(PRIORITY SETTLEMENT CASE) applied under CAT A, as well as showing property rental income from sponsor.

Application submitted online/ Paid for/ NHS IHS Surcharge: 30 JUL 2015
Application 

BIOMETRICS: 03 AUG 2105

MAILED TO SHEFFIELD via VFS UPS PREPAID ROUNDTRIP (wrote Priority Settlement on envelope): 04 AUG 2015

UKVI SHEFFIELD RECEIVED via UPS: 06 AUG 2015

_NO EMAIL YET RECEIVED from the UKVI Sheffield, is that normal for a Priority case? I've put intended travel date as 15 SEP 2015, what can I expect next?

*some documents were not original, just photocopies, i've applied for family visit visas 4 previous times to the UK, and each time a mix of originals and photocopies; no issues. So I hope no issues now as well?_


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> Yeah I know, we were just trying to contact them to get some information, as we didn't receive any email confirming the application had been received. And also to get updated, but those helplines are useless, they could never give us any information anyway.
> 
> By the way, my application has also been decided, just waiting for a call from visa centre to pick up documents!
> 
> Good Luck to us all.
> 
> Hobbiton you are next on the line!! I kept you in my prayers for the last days!!



Congratulations claraluh, I'm so glad you got your decision made, but I am getting worried about mine, I feel happy for you but I am sad because mine is taken the longest time for Croydon  

I'm 56 working days now and no news yet.


----------



## blueskyUS

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> [*]UKVI SHEFFIELD RECEIVED via UPS: 06 AUG 2015
> [/LIST]
> 
> _NO EMAIL YET RECEIVED from the UKVI Sheffield, is that normal for a Priority case? I've put intended travel date as 15 SEP 2015, what can I expect next?
> 
> _


Our priority application was signed for on August 5th and we haven't yet received an acknowledgement email either. I hear some people just don't receive that email, but I also know they're very busy at the moment.

Hopefully we'll both hear soon!


----------



## nyclon

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> I am a US citizen, married 5 years to a Uk citizen.
> Applied for the UK Spousal Settlement visa from NY, USA. (We have two children also UK citizens)
> 
> 
> (PRIORITY SETTLEMENT CASE) applied under CAT A, as well as showing property rental income from sponsor.
> 
> Application submitted online/ Paid for/ NHS IHS Surcharge: 30 JUL 2015
> Application
> 
> BIOMETRICS: 03 AUG 2105
> 
> MAILED TO SHEFFIELD via VFS UPS PREPAID ROUNDTRIP (wrote Priority Settlement on envelope): 04 AUG 2015
> 
> UKVI SHEFFIELD RECEIVED via UPS: 06 AUG 2015
> 
> _NO EMAIL YET RECEIVED from the UKVI Sheffield, is that normal for a Priority case? I've put intended travel date as 15 SEP 2015, what can I expect next?
> 
> *some documents were not original, just photocopies, i've applied for family visit visas 4 previous times to the UK, and each time a mix of originals and photocopies; no issues. So I hope no issues now as well?_


Some people get emails and some don't. 

What documents weren't original? Yes, if you didn't provide originals it could be a problem. For a settlement visa nearly all documents need to be original and if not they need to be verified as original. That means bank statements, pay slips, letter from employer.


----------



## Kapa

*Visa Timeline*

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée/Proposed Civil Partner (PRIORITY W/ ROUND TRIP COURIER)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 July 2015
Date biometrics taken: 20 July 2015
Date mailed: 31 July 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 August 2015
Date of acknowledgement email: 6 August 2015
Date of email stating visa packet on way back: 7 August 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield UK
Projected timeline given: None given
Date your visa was received: 10 August 2015
Decision: Approved!


----------



## lozmarne

Hobbiton said:


> Congratulations claraluh, I'm so glad you got your decision made, but I am getting worried about mine, I feel happy for you but I am sad because mine is taken the longest time for Croydon
> 
> I'm 56 working days now and no news yet.


We're at 54 working days at Sheffield


----------



## Hobbiton

lozmarne said:


> We're at 54 working days at Sheffield


Stay strong lozmarne, I sen them an email yesterday evening asking about my visa and they said they will be back to me in 1working day. I wish you all the best. fingers crossed for you


----------



## lozmarne

Hobbiton said:


> Stay strong lozmarne, I sen them an email yesterday evening asking about my visa and they said they will be back to me in 1working day. I wish you all the best. fingers crossed for you


And to you :fingerscrossed: xx


----------



## HatakeSage

You guys give me some hope. I'm sending off my visa sometime within the first week of October, (online form in last week of September), so I'm browsing everyone's waiting times and stuff, just thinking of what I'll do when it comes to my own turn. Probably panic!

I'm so happy you guys got your visas, and good luck to those still waiting
I'm hoping you won't be waiting too long.


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

Reply to Blueskyus and Nyclon

I received an email today stating it is being prepared for processing by an ECO with a VAF reference. 


The originals I sent were primarily financial documents and marriage documents. Other documents like birth certificates were photocopies.


----------



## nyclon

The birth certificate is unnecessary.


----------



## blueskyUS

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Reply to Blueskyus and Nyclon
> 
> I received an email today stating it is being prepared for processing by an ECO with a VAF reference.


I received the acknowledgement email today too. Now trying to calm my nerves. Good luck!


----------



## lozmarne

No email as yet, but the IHS refund option has disappeared, so I believe that means a decision has now been reached. 

54 working days, non-priority spouse visa, applying from the US - hope that info is of use to someone xx


----------



## claraluh

We Got the visa!!!! Thanks God!!

We received it today through the post. What a Surprise!! we were actually expecting a call, text or email from the visa centre! 

Good luck to everyone waiting. Hobbiton you will be in my prayers!!

Country applying from: Belgium
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26 May 2015
Date biometrics taken: 04 June 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Have no idea
Office location processing your visa: Croydon (According to visa centre)
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks 
Date your visa was received: 11 August 2015


----------



## asimps87

claraluh said:


> We Got the visa!!!! Thanks God!!
> 
> We received it today through the post. What a Surprise!! we were actually expecting a call, text or email from the visa centre!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting. Hobbiton you will be in my prayers!!
> 
> Country applying from: Belgium
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 26 May 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 04 June 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Have no idea
> Office location processing your visa: Croydon (According to visa centre)
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 11 August 2015



Congrats! I'm hoping to hear from mine any time.


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> We Got the visa!!!! Thanks God!!
> 
> We received it today through the post. What a Surprise!! we were actually expecting a call, text or email from the visa centre!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting. Hobbiton you will be in my prayers!!
> 
> Country applying from: Belgium
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 26 May 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 04 June 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Have no idea
> Office location processing your visa: Croydon (According to visa centre)
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 11 August 2015


Congratulations claraluh, my husband phoned them and they said and ECO is looking at our application and making investigation. Hope to hear soon.

Have safe journey, I am so happy for you, please pray for me.


----------



## Hobbiton

We got email decision made, Thanks God.

Dear xxxxxx xxxxx,

UK Visas & Immigration has now assessed your UK visa application and made a decision. Your documents and

the decision will be sent back to the either the UK Visa Application Centre where you applied, where we will

contact you by email over the next few days to collect them, or if you are using the courier return service, will

be sent directly back to the address you provided.

Please note that TLScontact does not know the outcome of the assessment and has played no role in the

decision-making process.

Kind regards,

TLScontact
UK VIsas & Immigration


----------



## Hobbiton

fran_dm said:


> Will do, vice versa. To be honest I am just looking at 60 days now too - makes the wait slightly more bearable! At least you know you should not have any more than six weeks! That's something I guess!


Got Decision Made this morning at 9:10 uk time in my 58 working day. You are the next fran_dm, I wish you all the best. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## spousevisa123

Great hobitton , I really hope to hear some good news soon. I'm already at my 54 day. Congrats !


----------



## spousevisa123

Hobbiton said:


> Got Decision Made this morning at 9:10 uk time in my 58 working day. You are the next fran_dm, I wish you all the best. Fingers crossed for you


Great hobbiton , I really hope to hear some good news soon. I'm already at my 54 day. Wish you luck !


----------



## Simsy1982

The processing time for uk visa for Bogota, Colombia says 5 days! Surely this cant be right can it?


----------



## Freetofly

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
Immigration Lawyer: Yes
Category: Savings
Date application submitted (online): 17 JUL 2015
Date biometrics taken: 10 Aug 2015
Date documents sent: 10 Aug 2015
Date documentation was received by UKVI Sheffield: 12 Aug 2015
Email confirming receipt of documents:12 Aug 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date decision has been made email: *to be determined
Date your visa was received: *to be determined


----------



## moroc33

Collected passport on monday, so happy to say we got the visa. Cannot wait to be with hubby in our new home in manchester. Thanks everyone for the passport and i wish everyone good luck.
Just to point out we got a 33 month visa.
Keep on going soldier


----------



## Hobbiton

spousevisa123 said:


> Great hobbiton , I really hope to hear some good news soon. I'm already at my 54 day. Wish you luck !


Thanks spousevisa, I wish you all the best. now I am waiting for them to call me to go and collect my documents and passport. I hope I get visa, fingers crossed for you


----------



## claraluh

Hobbiton said:


> Got Decision Made this morning at 9:10 uk time in my 58 working day. You are the next fran_dm, I wish you all the best. Fingers crossed for you



Congratulations hobbiton!! It will defo be a Yes for you!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hobbiton

moroc33 said:


> Collected passport on monday, so happy to say we got the visa. Cannot wait to be with hubby in our new home in manchester. Thanks everyone for the passport and i wish everyone good luck.
> Just to point out we got a 33 month visa.
> Keep on going soldier


Congratulations moroc33, have safe journey


----------



## Hobbiton

claraluh said:


> Hobbiton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got Decision Made this morning at 9:10 uk time in my 58 working day. You are the next fran_dm, I wish you all the best. Fingers crossed for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations hobbiton!! It will defo be a Yes for you!!
Click to expand...

Thanks claraluh, I hope I got a shiny visa in my passport. Thanks for your support


----------



## fran_dm

Hobbiton said:


> fran_dm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will do, vice versa. To be honest I am just looking at 60 days now too - makes the wait slightly more bearable! At least you know you should not have any more than six weeks! That's something I guess!
> 
> 
> 
> Got Decision Made this morning at 9:10 uk time in my 58 working day. You are the next fran_dm, I wish you all the best. Fingers crossed for you
Click to expand...


I think the Croydon office may have all got back from holiday!!! I am currently in Austria visiting my husband and he just received the email too!!!
Congratulations! Well- I hesitate to say it yet, as this is the scary bit... will it be a visa that arrives at the front door?!?!
Best of luck... I await a happy outcome for us all  
We were 40 days- as I said, it sounds as though Croydon got on the case this week!!!


----------



## Hobbiton

fran_dm said:


> I think the Croydon office may have all got back from holiday!!! I am currently in Austria visiting my husband and he just received the email too!!!
> Congratulations! Well- I hesitate to say it yet, as this is the scary bit... will it be a visa that arrives at the front door?!?!
> Best of luck... I await a happy outcome for us all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were 40 days- as I said, it sounds as though Croydon got on the case this week!!!


Congratulations, I am sure you got visa. I am so happy for you. I think my took more than others because they asked me to pay £100 plus health surcharge. They sent me a email on 3rd of June asking for it, so I think this was the delay on mine.

I haven't paid for courier delivery option and I'm thinking to travel tonight to Madrid, because I'm in Barcelona and is 9 hours far from Madrid in bus, so maybe I go tonight.

Fingers crossed for us


----------



## Leona Macario

Hobbiton said:


> Congratulations claraluh, my husband phoned them and they said and ECO is looking at our application and making investigation. Hope to hear soon.
> 
> Have safe journey, I am so happy for you, please pray for me.


Hobbiton, Claraluh, moroc33. CONGRATULATIONS!! I got my visa too. I had to travel from the holiday place back to Paris to pick it up but it was worth it! 33 month visa. I am traveling back Saturday with my family!
Thank you to all of you, great to have support, it was more bearable because I was member of this comunity. 
To all the ones waiting, Good luck.


----------



## Shell242

*My UK visa timeline in progress*

Hello everyone. I am nervously waiting for my passport & visa back for a Tier 4 Visa. I paid for the Priority Service (as well as overnight return). I received the e-mail back on August 11th saying my application was opened and was being placed in front of a decision officer (I sent overnight on the 5th of August). It said on the e-mail that priority applications were taking 7 days this week. Does anyone know if this is usually an accurate number. My flight is in 19 days and I'm a little nervous. 

Adding mine to the list.

Please list the following:
Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Tier 4 PBS UK 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 30/7 2015
Date biometrics taken: 3/8 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3/11 2015 
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 7 days for Priority applications
Date your visa was received: Hopefully Soon


----------



## Lea126

Day 51 waiting from sheffield and no email. But yesterday the request refund button disappeared at 4.30pm (i kept checking it as other people applying from the same country have not recieved emails). People who applied the same day as me checked this way and checked their fedex tracking and found the passport to be on its way!! So waiting to see if jamaica sends the passport today as they didnt yesterday.....


----------



## spousevisa123

I finally got a decision from Istanbul from day 55. Awaiting for the passport to arrive any day now so I will know what has been decided.


----------



## TNLady

Lea126 said:


> Day 51 waiting from sheffield and no email. But yesterday the request refund button disappeared at 4.30pm (i kept checking it as other people applying from the same country have not recieved emails).


Can you please send or post a link to the website where you can view the 'request refund' button? I'd like to see if mine is there or if it has disappeared. What country are you applying from? I'm from the US and applied to Sheffield on June 17; sent docs in and received their confirmation email on July 13, fyi. Are you counting 'Day 51' from the date of your email confirmation?


----------



## Lea126

TNLady said:


> Lea126 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 51 waiting from sheffield and no email. But yesterday the request refund button disappeared at 4.30pm (i kept checking it as other people applying from the same country have not recieved emails).
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please send or post a link to the website where you can view the 'request refund' button? I'd like to see if mine is there or if it has disappeared. What country are you applying from? I'm from the US and applied to Sheffield on June 17; sent docs in and received their confirmation email on July 13, fyi. Are you counting 'Day 51' from the date of your email confirmation?
Click to expand...

It was on the immigration health subcharge page where i paid. My husband is in the dominican republic. His biometrics was 3rd june. His confirmation was on 11th june. I counted 51 days from biometrics.


----------



## TNLady

OK, thanks. I decided to look for the 'Request Refund' button, and it's still active on my application on www.visa4uk (by clicking the View Payment button). 

I don't want to get a refund, but I clicked on it anyway to see what it says. My data is correct, except under my country (US) and above my name, it says this: 

Visa Application Centre Location: 
British Consulate General NEW YORK

Is that right?? I didn't apply to NY for anything that I know of. My biometrics were done in my state (TN) and I shipped my documents to Sheffield. Why does it say NY? 

(1) This concerns me. Does anyone know what that means for me? 

(2) I'm also concerned that perhaps they didn't locate my return airway bill, which I had to 'enclose' after sealing up the box by putting it behind the FedEx Airway Bill (in the plastic sleeve). Although they haven't requested one, so I just assume they found it. 

(3) I didn't put my documents in a plastic bag, and I didn't enclose another box with which to ship my documents back to me. 

(4) I didn't write a cover letter and now I wish I had. 

(5) I emailed UKVI on Sun. and haven't heard back (supposed to be 1 day response). I emailed again today and my screen said, "We have sent you an email confirming this and you'll receive a reply the next working day." However, I didn't receive an email confirming my msg. either today or Sun. (yes, I checked Spam) I just want to make sure my box in Sheffield didn't get covered over with reams of paper or something. 

(6) Apparently I can't change my address with VFS Global, only with UPS and only when it has been dispatched from the UK! I find that odd, because the first time I applied, I enclosed a FedEx return label (because my instructions didn't say to only use UPS). I received an email instructing me to buy a UPS label and attach it in an email back to them. So why can't I email & attach a new label to send to them now, with my new address? 

(7) I requested travel on Aug. 12. It's pretty ridiculous that I can't select Priority due this being my 2nd app, and that I'm held hostage in the US, unable to travel anywhere until 'who-knows-when' and obviously when change is anticipated and one is likely to be moving house as I am, then one cannot even have their address on file changed? I saw how to change email address, so I wonder why I can't simply send them a new label? UPS told me that they don't charge for a label if it is never used. It can be printed, but they only charge when the pkg. is actually sent. However, UKVI charged me for the outgoing label that I printed and never used, and said I cannot get a refund. Clearly, they are pocketing the monies from unused labels such as mine, as well as interest on the funds held for a month or more from when applicants pay to when UPS collects.


----------



## spousevisa123

Lea126 said:


> It was on the immigration health subcharge page where i paid. My husband is in the dominican republic. His biometrics was 3rd june. His confirmation was on 11th june. I counted 51 days from biometrics.


Hi

Do you have a link for where you could check this?

thanks.


----------



## lozmarne

spousevisa123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you have a link for where you could check this?
> 
> thanks.


https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start

Log in - if your application is still being processed, there will be a refund option.

Mine disappeared on Tuesday, and they have confirmed a decision was made on Tuesday (still no email or tracking, though) xx


----------



## Hobbiton

Got refusal letter  a stupid reason for refusal. So sad they made a mistake

They said: "Your sponsor is not exempt from financial requirements as defined paragraph E-ECP.3.3 I am not able to take into account any potential employment you have available. "

They lost my husband's letter of job from his employer. we are going to appeal.


----------



## lozmarne

Hobbiton said:


> Got refusal letter  a stupid reason for refusal. So sad they made a mistake
> 
> They said: "Your sponsor is not exempt from financial requirements as defined paragraph E-ECP.3.3 I am not able to take into account any potential employment you have available. "
> 
> They lost my husband's letter of job from his employer. we are going to appeal.


How frustrating - hopefully it will be a simple process to rectify the error xx


----------



## daperca

Hello Guys,

First of all thanks for the huge amount of information found here. It has been great knowing that we are not alone in this process.

A little background. Me Italian/Venezuelan and my wife Venezuelan. I got transferred here so I'm exercising treaty rights. She applied for the EEA1 and got rejected the first time. Then we added a lot of more evidence and she got her first 6 months approved.

Then came the time to apply for the EEA 2.

Sent the documents on the 16th of March
Payment taken a week later.
Received COA three weeks later.
And today out of the blue we got the package with both of our passports and her visa on hers.

So it is taking the Liverpool office about 5 months to process the EEA2

We are so relieved and happy that we can now travel without problems.
Wish you all the bests of luck!

Daniel


----------



## ktorres926

Hobbiton said:


> Got refusal letter  a stupid reason for refusal. So sad they made a mistake
> 
> They said: "Your sponsor is not exempt from financial requirements as defined paragraph E-ECP.3.3 I am not able to take into account any potential employment you have available. "
> 
> They lost my husband's letter of job from his employer. we are going to appeal.


Did you send in a set of copies along with the original documents?


----------



## Hobbiton

ktorres926 said:


> Hobbiton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got refusal letter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a stupid reason for refusal. So sad they made a mistake
> 
> They said: "Your sponsor is not exempt from financial requirements as defined paragraph E-ECP.3.3 I am not able to take into account any potential employment you have available. "
> 
> They lost my husband's letter of job from his employer. we are going to appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you send in a set of copies along with the original documents?
Click to expand...

Yes, I sent them copies of everything and my solicitor did copies of everything and he has the proff that we sent them the letter of my husband's employer. I think they lost it


----------



## ktorres926

Hobbiton said:


> Yes, I sent them copies of everything and my solicitor did copies of everything and he has the proff that we sent them the letter of my husband's employer. I think they lost it


I would definitely appeal if that is the case. I figured if they misplaced the original doc, wouldn't they refer to the copies? I mean isn't that the whole point of sending in copies to begin with? This makes me worry since we will be applying at the end of the month. I don't understand how they can let something like that slip through their fingers and refuse someone a visa. Very frustrating.


----------



## Hobbiton

ktorres926 said:


> Hobbiton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I sent them copies of everything and my solicitor did copies of everything and he has the proff that we sent them the letter of my husband's employer. I think they lost it
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely appeal if that is the case. I figured if they misplaced the original doc, wouldn't they refer to the copies? I mean isn't that the whole point of sending in copies to begin with? This makes me worry since we will be applying at the end of the month. I don't understand how they can let something like that slip through their fingers and refuse someone a visa. Very frustrating.
Click to expand...

I read in another forum that hey have to refuse 30% of visas, so they refused mine and the error is their not mine because we did everything with solicitor and my solicitor took copies of everything for her if they refuse she can appeal. 

They did the same to my brother in law, 5 years ago he married his wife and applied for spouse visa and they lost his papers when my brother in law took them to court he won and they gave the visa to his wife.


----------



## shonz11

Our timeline: 

My American husband applied in America to come live with me, a British citizen by birth and his British children. (Non Priority spousal visa) 

Application been received email 9th June '15 
Received 'decision been made' email 14th Aug and await return of documents. I hope this gives everyone some idea of time frame when applying from America for settlement visa. We have been ongoing for 2 years, only denied before due to not having sufficient salary/savings so we had to save hard!! 

I do stress that if you do not earn £18,600 to sponsor your spouse, you must take your salary away from the £18,600 and what u have left you must multiply by 2.5 - this is the amount of savings you must have in your name held for little over 6 months. Sadly, we did not know this when we first submitted. I did find it hard to find this information out and the forum helped greatly. 

Good luck to all as this is the most stressful thing I have ever endured!


----------



## TNLady

Online application June 17; Biometrics June 22; Email confirmation from UKBA of receipt of my documents on July 13. I had asked about my status (because pkg arrived to Sheffield on July 7th) and received a response on July 13, the same day that I received the confirmation email. The response was: " I have tracked the status (GWF03_____ and date of birth _____) and found that there are no current updates. This could be because your application was submitted recently or the details that you have provided above are incorrect." 

Now I have asked again 1 month later and got the EXACT SAME RESPONSE! Word-for-word the identical email. Obviously there is an error in their dept. How can I have any respect for UKBA when they are utterly incompetent? My application was NOT recently submitted and my details ARE correct. 

This is now 25 days since their confirmation email. I wanted to travel at this time, to arrive for a family wedding, which I wrote in the online application on June 17th. I thought 2 months was plenty of time, but nothing is certain. Now I will miss it, not be able to travel with my spouse and children, not know when I'll see them again, nor whether we should ship our crate over. 

Moving out of house tomorrow...disappointed in the system and I totally do not believe that you simply "tick the boxes" in order to qualify. If the 30% rejection is true, then that's a very poor system.

The email has a link to "check how long you'll have to wait for a decision on your visa application in your country." I've been to a different page in mid-July, reflecting stats for June which said 97% were processed in 30 working days, from the date of the confirmation email, I assumed. But now I clicked on the link and it says: "95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application date "... so from my Application Date, it's been over 8 weeks. (non-priority from USA)


----------



## Lea126

TNLady said:


> Online application June 17; Biometrics June 22; Email confirmation from UKBA of receipt of my documents on July 13. I had asked about my status (because pkg arrived to Sheffield on July 7th) and received a response on July 13, the same day that I received the confirmation email. The response was: " I have tracked the status (GWF03_____ and date of birth _____) and found that there are no current updates. This could be because your application was submitted recently or the details that you have provided above are incorrect."
> 
> Now I have asked again 1 month later and got the EXACT SAME RESPONSE! Word-for-word the identical email. Obviously there is an error in their dept. How can I have any respect for UKBA when they are utterly incompetent? My application was NOT recently submitted and my details ARE correct.
> 
> This is now 25 days since their confirmation email. I wanted to travel at this time, to arrive for a family wedding, which I wrote in the online application on June 17th. I thought 2 months was plenty of time, but nothing is certain. Now I will miss it, not be able to travel with my spouse and children, not know when I'll see them again, nor whether we should ship our crate over.
> 
> Moving out of house tomorrow...disappointed in the system and I totally do not believe that you simply "tick the boxes" in order to qualify. If the 30% rejection is true, then that's a very poor system.
> 
> The email has a link to "check how long you'll have to wait for a decision on your visa application in your country." I've been to a different page in mid-July, reflecting stats for June which said 97% were processed in 30 working days, from the date of the confirmation email, I assumed. But now I clicked on the link and it says: "95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application date "... so from my Application Date, it's been over 8 weeks. (non-priority from USA)



Hi TNTlady. The date of application is biometrics. Im afraid sheffield is busy just now and applications are taking a while. I know 4 people who have had decsiions in the last week. 2 waited 50 days. 1 waited 54 days and the other 60 days. Thats for different cointries processes in sheffield. Me myself im still waiting. I know a decsion has been made as the request refund button has gone on my ihs page. But my fedex tracking has nothing. So im hoping next week. During this process i have called and emailed them. The help centre is useless. I have posted before that their system isnt live. I recoeved an email saying its yet to be assessed by an eco after a decision was made. Another woman got the same email as you yet her visa was issued on 1st aug?? I resigned myself to saying it will go the fill 60 days and if i get it sooner it will be a bonus. PS im on 52 working days from biometrics.


----------



## Hobbiton

TNLady said:


> Online application June 17; Biometrics June 22; Email confirmation from UKBA of receipt of my documents on July 13. I had asked about my status (because pkg arrived to Sheffield on July 7th) and received a response on July 13, the same day that I received the confirmation email. The response was: " I have tracked the status (GWF03_____ and date of birth _____) and found that there are no current updates. This could be because your application was submitted recently or the details that you have provided above are incorrect."
> 
> Now I have asked again 1 month later and got the EXACT SAME RESPONSE! Word-for-word the identical email. Obviously there is an error in their dept. How can I have any respect for UKBA when they are utterly incompetent? My application was NOT recently submitted and my details ARE correct.
> 
> This is now 25 days since their confirmation email. I wanted to travel at this time, to arrive for a family wedding, which I wrote in the online application on June 17th. I thought 2 months was plenty of time, but nothing is certain. Now I will miss it, not be able to travel with my spouse and children, not know when I'll see them again, nor whether we should ship our crate over.
> 
> Moving out of house tomorrow...disappointed in the system and I totally do not believe that you simply "tick the boxes" in order to qualify. If the 30% rejection is true, then that's a very poor system.
> 
> The email has a link to "check how long you'll have to wait for a decision on your visa application in your country." I've been to a different page in mid-July, reflecting stats for June which said 97% were processed in 30 working days, from the date of the confirmation email, I assumed. But now I clicked on the link and it says: "95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application date "... so from my Application Date, it's been over 8 weeks. (non-priority from USA)


TNlady phone them and ask them, their system is very poor, the day before I received decision made I sent them an email asking if the ECO is looking at mine and they said is in progress the same they said to me a month ago, and my husband called them at the same time they sent me email and they told him that ECO is looking at my application. So yes, they are very stupid, and I am sure they lost my papers on purpose just to deny me a visa and to have their updated on their system number. they act so, my father in law called me and also said the same, that they have to reject 30% of visas and they always lose papers if they don't have any proof to deny the visa.
and in the refusal letter I got, they say: if you want to appeal, we do not need to go to court hearing, just send the papers missing (they lost) and we will review it without going to court hearing. 

It's frustrating but I have patience, I don't have children with my husband but I have two beautiful stepchildren and I love them and want to be with them.

Be patient and don't let them to make you feel depressed or disappointed and my God help us both. I wish you all the best and my prayers are with you.


----------



## lozmarne

TNLady said:


> Online application June 17; Biometrics June 22; Email confirmation from UKBA of receipt of my documents on July 13. I had asked about my status (because pkg arrived to Sheffield on July 7th) and received a response on July 13, the same day that I received the confirmation email. The response was: " I have tracked the status (GWF03_____ and date of birth _____) and found that there are no current updates. This could be because your application was submitted recently or the details that you have provided above are incorrect."
> 
> Now I have asked again 1 month later and got the EXACT SAME RESPONSE! Word-for-word the identical email. Obviously there is an error in their dept. How can I have any respect for UKBA when they are utterly incompetent? My application was NOT recently submitted and my details ARE correct.


When we received the same message, my husband rang the pay line - the explanation he was given was that the system will not show anything until the next update on your app, which will be the decision. It is worrying, but this is exactly what happened to us and is standard. My timeline is virtually identical to the one posted up there ^^ (acknowledgement 09 Jun, decision email 14 Aug), so it appears to be taking the full 12 weeks for non-priority apps from the US xx


----------



## lozmarne

lozmarne said:


> When we received the same message, my husband rang the pay line - the explanation he was given was that the system will not show anything until the next update on your app, which will be the decision. It is worrying, but this is exactly what happened to us and is standard. My timeline is virtually identical to the one posted up there ^^ (acknowledgement 09 Jun, decision email 14 Aug), so it appears to be taking the full 12 weeks for non-priority apps from the US xx


We also received the same information about nothing showing on the system numerous times, btw, as I called a few times in these last weeks. It *was* an accurate statement from the person my husband spoke to that it was only updated after the decision. Not a great system, but they honestly will just more or less fob you off until they're ready. When my query about it was escalated they just came back to say that they had acknowledged us in June and would be in touch when they made a decision - they didn't state that our documentation had been located. It will be fine, if incredibly frustrating xx


----------



## Lea126

lozmarne said:


> TNLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Online application June 17; Biometrics June 22; Email confirmation from UKBA of receipt of my documents on July 13. I had asked about my status (because pkg arrived to Sheffield on July 7th) and received a response on July 13, the same day that I received the confirmation email. The response was: " I have tracked the status (GWF03_____ and date of birth _____) and found that there are no current updates. This could be because your application was submitted recently or the details that you have provided above are incorrect."
> 
> Now I have asked again 1 month later and got the EXACT SAME RESPONSE! Word-for-word the identical email. Obviously there is an error in their dept. How can I have any respect for UKBA when they are utterly incompetent? My application was NOT recently submitted and my details ARE correct.
> 
> 
> 
> When we received the same message, my husband rang the pay line - the explanation he was given was that the system will not show anything until the next update on your app, which will be the decision. It is worrying, but this is exactly what happened to us and is standard. My timeline is virtually identical to the one posted up there ^^ (acknowledgement 09 Jun, decision email 14 Aug), so it appears to be taking the full 12 weeks for non-priority apps from the US xx
Click to expand...


Hi lozmare. Did you recieve the decision made email from sheffield. My hubby is in the dominican. His ihs disappeared on thurs pm. Usually in his country theres no email just passport sent by fedex. Im trying to figure out how long we will have to wait for his passport. We were checking the ihs page regualrly. Were you?


----------



## lozmarne

Lea126 said:


> Hi lozmare. Did you recieve the decision made email from sheffield. My hubby is in the dominican. His ihs disappeared on thurs pm. Usually in his country theres no email just passport sent by fedex. Im trying to figure out how long we will have to wait for his passport. We were checking the ihs page regualrly. Were you?


I was refreshing the IHS page about every 10 minutes lol (like I currently am with UPS to see if it's been shipped). When we didn't get the decision email after a couple of days, I called them and they told me the decision *had* been made on Tuesday (when the refund option disappeared), but that it might take about a week to get our docs etc back. Still no decision email - they're obviously super busy, I guess xx


----------



## Lea126

lozmarne said:


> Lea126 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lozmare. Did you recieve the decision made email from sheffield. My hubby is in the dominican. His ihs disappeared on thurs pm. Usually in his country theres no email just passport sent by fedex. Im trying to figure out how long we will have to wait for his passport. We were checking the ihs page regualrly. Were you?
> 
> 
> 
> I was refreshing the IHS page about every 10 minutes lol (like I currently am with UPS to see if it's been shipped). When we didn't get the decision email after a couple of days, I called them and they told me the decision *had* been made on Tuesday (when the refund option disappeared), but that it might take about a week to get our docs etc back. Still no decision email - they're obviously super busy, I guess xx
Click to expand...

Ditto lol. 2 people who applied same day as me and same country had their passport shipped back on wed. So i was checking mine frantically on thursday and it disappeared at 4.30ish! My docs are coming back to me in uk and just his passport hopefully containing visa from Jamaica. So hopefully we see movement soon. I heard its usually 3 days or so for admin. So im praying mine gets shipped on monday and we will know by wed. Good luck!


----------



## lozmarne

Lea126 said:


> Ditto lol. 2 people who applied same day as me and same country had their passport shipped back on wed. So i was checking mine frantically on thursday and it disappeared at 4.30ish! My docs are coming back to me in uk and just his passport hopefully containing visa from Jamaica. So hopefully we see movement soon. I heard its usually 3 days or so for admin. So im praying mine gets shipped on monday and we will know by wed. Good luck!


And to you guys! Not long now, in any case... I wish they would just tell you - I'm not a very patient person at the best of times lol xx


----------



## asimps87

Hi everyone!

Congrats to everyone receiving their visas! To those still waiting, I understand the stress and worry because I'm in the same situation myself. My fiance and I were planning on getting married in June but has to postpone our wedding date to November and next week will be the start of the 40s for business days ( started counting after received conf. e-mail). Try to be as patient as possible and everything will work out in the end  Keep having faith!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Fiance (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 10th
Date biometrics taken: June 15th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 23rd
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: Still waiting...
Work days since acknowledgement: Day 38


----------



## TNLady

asimps87 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> ( started counting after received conf. e-mail).
> 
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting...
> Work days since acknowledgement: Day 38


Thanks so much for the encouragement. We're in this together! I just wish there was more confirmation as to which date to start counting days from. I read on the UKVI website that it was from "the application date" which Lozmarne says is the biometrics date. 

I'm going to try not be antsy yet; not much point.


----------



## nyclon

TNLady said:


> Online application June 17; Biometrics June 22; Email confirmation from UKBA of receipt of my documents on July 13. I had asked about my status (because pkg arrived to Sheffield on July 7th) and received a response on July 13, the same day that I received the confirmation email. The response was: " I have tracked the status (GWF03_____ and date of birth _____) and found that there are no current updates. This could be because your application was submitted recently or the details that you have provided above are incorrect."
> 
> Now I have asked again 1 month later and got the EXACT SAME RESPONSE! Word-for-word the identical email. Obviously there is an error in their dept. How can I have any respect for UKBA when they are utterly incompetent? My application was NOT recently submitted and my details ARE correct.
> 
> This is now 25 days since their confirmation email. I wanted to travel at this time, to arrive for a family wedding, which I wrote in the online application on June 17th. I thought 2 months was plenty of time, but nothing is certain. Now I will miss it, not be able to travel with my spouse and children, not know when I'll see them again, nor whether we should ship our crate over.
> 
> Moving out of house tomorrow...disappointed in the system and I totally do not believe that you simply "tick the boxes" in order to qualify. If the 30% rejection is true, then that's a very poor system.
> 
> The email has a link to "check how long you'll have to wait for a decision on your visa application in your country." I've been to a different page in mid-July, reflecting stats for June which said 97% were processed in 30 working days, from the date of the confirmation email, I assumed. But now I clicked on the link and it says: "95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application date "... so from my Application Date, it's been over 8 weeks. (non-priority from USA)



As this is your second application after a visa refusal, your visa will almost certainly take longer to process as they will investigate the reasons for refusal. Normal processing guidelines don't apply to your situation.


----------



## babylon91

It's been over 45 days since my wife's submitted her application and we're still waiting for a reply. Since the processing times for the country my wife applied from is 60 days, I contacted the helpdesk and they told me it is still "under process". 

I'm just wondering, is it usually a good sign when they take longer to reply? 

Waiting is agonizing .


----------



## patientlywaiting

37 working days since biometrics

Country applying from: Barbados
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, spouse(non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 22nd June
Date biometrics taken: 24th June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26th June 
documents acknowledged/being prepared for consideration email: 7th July 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: Still waiting 
recieved call last week to say as a sponsor could i attend an interview next week, fingers crossed visa will soon follow
Has anyone else been contacted for a sponsor interview? ?


----------



## Lea126

patientlywaiting said:


> 37 working days since biometrics
> 
> Country applying from: Barbados
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, spouse(non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 22nd June
> Date biometrics taken: 24th June
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26th June
> documents acknowledged/being prepared for consideration email: 7th July
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting
> recieved call last week to say as a sponsor could i attend an interview next week, fingers crossed visa will soon follow
> Has anyone else been contacted for a sponsor interview? ?


Hi patientlywaiting. My husband is from the dominican and his application is in sheffield. We applied 52 working days ago. 4 weeks after application i was called for a sponsor interview which i had 6 weeks ago. I know a few other people had interviews from the caribbean area. It was straight forward enough. A decision has been made on my application. I only know this as the request refund button on my ihs has disappeared and im waiting impatiently for his passport from jamaica. I know some people who have heard 3 days after the interview and a few others like myself who have been waiting months. Typically they havent looked at your application yet. At the interview i was told that i would get a decision on 3 weeks...i didnt. Another girl got told 2 weeks...and hasnt


----------



## patientlywaiting

Lea126 said:


> Hi patientlywaiting. My husband is from the dominican and his application is in sheffield. We applied 52 working days ago. 4 weeks after application i was called for a sponsor interview which i had 6 weeks ago. I know a few other people had interviews from the caribbean area. It was straight forward enough. A decision has been made on my application. I only know this as the request refund button on my ihs has disappeared and im waiting impatiently for his passport from jamaica. I know some people who have heard 3 days after the interview and a few others like myself who have been waiting months. Typically they havent looked at your application yet. At the interview i was told that i would get a decision on 3 weeks...i didnt. Another girl got told 2 weeks...and hasnt


Hi thanks for your reply... Really oh no. I was thinking that would be the end of it as we are expecting our first baby due in 3weeks its such a stressful wait we was supposed to fly back together on the 6th aug but i had to go before not being able to fly back


----------



## blueskyUS

Just wondering if anyone knows how long to expect for priority processing? They received it on the 5th August and we got the acknowledgement email on the 11th.


----------



## nyclon

blueskyUS said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows how long to expect for priority processing? They received it on the 5th August and we got the acknowledgement email on the 11th.


Priority processing only puts your application ahead of non-priority applications. There are no guarantees beyond that. Recently US priority has been taking only a few days but perhaps it's taking longer now.


----------



## Joppa

Visa processing time is constantly changing. What you find on UKVI site is a historical snapshot, so regard it as a very rough guide only. It may only be taking a few days now, but tomorrow they may suddenly receive 100 priority applications, which will alter the situation drastically.


----------



## blueskyUS

Thanks, yeah I figured as much. Just wondered if anyone had noticed any change in response rate recently. I'll have to wait and see!


----------



## moroc33

Help please,
I got my British spouse visa last week on monday, applied from rabat. Its valid for 33 months. I didn't receive any letter regarding the brp so now i am not sure what the procedure is or if i do need one. I would also like to know if i have to travel to the Uk within 30 days or is it within 3 months? 
Any reply please
Thanks


----------



## Lea126

Lozmarne....any news??


----------



## lozmarne

Lea126 said:


> Lozmarne....any news??


Not a thing - 59 working days today (since documentation was signed for) xx


----------



## mrmajestic

Did you get the passport back? How long did it take?


----------



## soundslikescott

Ok so rather belatedly, here is our timeline so far...

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online): May 27th 
Date biometrics taken: 12th June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 6th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

This is where we are so far. 

Yesterday was 30 days...and still counting...


----------



## hdmossman

USA Spouse settlement visa (PRIORITY) - still waiting after 4 weeks! 
Application received by Sheffield July 20 and assigned to ECO July 21. It's been 20 business days, and I have heard nothing! I have sent some emails but they just reply that once it has been assigned there is nothing I can do but wait. It should be uncomplicated. None of the contraindications they listed for priority processing. My husband is English. I previously lived there on a work visa, and we were married there. We moved to the U.S. for four years for work. We both have job offers and were meant to start work yesterday. He is there, but I am still waiting. 
Is there anything else I can do? Can my employer submit a letter once it is with an ECO? Or can we contact or member of parliament to ask them to inquire? (Enlisting the help of our U.S. representative has helped with his immigration into the U.S. previously).
Thank you for any advice.


----------



## lozmarne

hdmossman said:


> USA Spouse settlement visa (PRIORITY) - still waiting after 4 weeks!
> Application received by Sheffield July 20 and assigned to ECO July 21. It's been 20 business days, and I have heard nothing! I have sent some emails but they just reply that once it has been assigned there is nothing I can do but wait. It should be uncomplicated. None of the contraindications they listed for priority processing. My husband is English. I previously lived there on a work visa, and we were married there. We moved to the U.S. for four years for work. We both have job offers and were meant to start work yesterday. He is there, but I am still waiting.
> Is there anything else I can do? Can my employer submit a letter once it is with an ECO? Or can we contact or member of parliament to ask them to inquire? (Enlisting the help of our U.S. representative has helped with his immigration into the U.S. previously).
> Thank you for any advice.


I don't think any of those things will help - priority just gets it to the front of the queue, and doesn't mean it will be processed any faster. It may be that they're checking into the previous visa, or else they're just really busy. Hope you get a response soon xx


----------



## salix

Joppa, I arrived on a fiancé visa in May 2015. When I received my FLR(M), the date of issue was 20/06/15 and valid through 17/01/2018.

By my calculation, that's three days shy of 31 months. Does this mean I have to wait to reapply 28 days before it expires or can I reapply 28 days before the 30 months?


----------



## Joppa

4 weeks before the 30-month anniversary of getting your FLR(M).


----------



## HatakeSage

hdmossman said:


> USA Spouse settlement visa (PRIORITY) - still waiting after 4 weeks!
> Application received by Sheffield July 20 and assigned to ECO July 21. It's been 20 business days, and I have heard nothing! I have sent some emails but they just reply that once it has been assigned there is nothing I can do but wait. It should be uncomplicated. None of the contraindications they listed for priority processing. My husband is English. I previously lived there on a work visa, and we were married there. We moved to the U.S. for four years for work. We both have job offers and were meant to start work yesterday. He is there, but I am still waiting.
> Is there anything else I can do? Can my employer submit a letter once it is with an ECO? Or can we contact or member of parliament to ask them to inquire? (Enlisting the help of our U.S. representative has helped with his immigration into the U.S. previously).
> Thank you for any advice.


Also its the middle of summer, so it gets quite busy and slow sometimes.
If you had other visas or any problems in the past, they'll probably just want to check things out and that'll take a bit longer.


----------



## Joppa

Also staffing level may be lower because UKVI staff with a family are obliged to take their holiday in August.


----------



## spousevisa123

Visa collected today, spouse under category F.

Country applying from: Israel
Type of visa applied for: spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online): May 18th 
Date biometrics taken: 27th May
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 11th
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks


----------



## moroc33

Need some help please,
I have received my UK spouse visa with 33 months on it. Do i have to travel within a month or is it 3 months? Also would like to know if i still have to get BRP and how can i get one? 
Sorry for asking the same questions again.


----------



## lozmarne

moroc33 said:


> Need some help please,
> I have received my UK spouse visa with 33 months on it. Do i have to travel within a month or is it 3 months? Also would like to know if i still have to get BRP and how can i get one?
> Sorry for asking the same questions again.


It depends on when you applied, and where you applied from, as the roll out dates are different... there's a link in the sticky for checking this, I think. If you don't have the BRP already, it sounds like you have to move within the 30 days, as if it isn't included, you have to collect it from a post office once you get here xx


----------



## moroc33

lozmarne said:


> It depends on when you applied, and where you applied from, as the roll out dates are different... there's a link in the sticky for checking this, I think. If you don't have the BRP already, it sounds like you have to move within the 30 days, as if it isn't included, you have to collect it from a post office once you get here xx


 Thanks lozmarne,
I did applied from morocco, 5 days before the cut off date 31/05 for BRP rollout. The visa is valid for 33 months, does that still mean i hqve a month to travel or does it come under the old law for a 3 month travel period.
Sorry for not making it clear 1st time.


----------



## Saaib

Thanks for all the info Joppa.

I have a quick question. What if the 30th month anniversary of my arrival in UK is around the Visa expiry date? 

My Entry Clearance Visa (Spouse Visa) was issued on 25th April 2013. I however was only able to move to UK on 22 July 2013. Considering the 30 month period comes on 22 January 2016, 28 days before would be 25 Dec 2015. 
Does this mean I cannot apply for my FLM any earlier than 25 Dec 2015? (If that is the case, then I could only apply in person - since postal applications take around 2 months?)

Cheers,
Saaib


----------



## nyclon

moroc33 said:


> Thanks lozmarne,
> I did applied from morocco, 5 days before the cut off date 31/05 for BRP rollout. The visa is valid for 33 months, does that still mean i hqve a month to travel or does it come under the old law for a 3 month travel period.
> Sorry for not making it clear 1st time.


If you have a visa attached to a page of your passport then you can travel anytime between the valid from and the valid to date but you should travel to arrive with at least 30 months left on your visa to avoid having to renew your visa an extra time.


----------



## Joppa

You are right about Christmas Day. You can still apply by post, and while you wait, your leave is automatically extended until a decision is made.


----------



## moroc33

Thanks nyclon


----------



## salix

Thanks for the response and information Joppa!


----------



## acrosby6

lozmarne said:


> ...


Have you had any update on your decision? How were you confirmed a decision without an email?

Our IHS refund request button has disappeared today but we haven't had any confirmation of a decision yet. 

Are you left completely guessing? Have you tried looking for more clarification?

Thanks!


----------



## lozmarne

acrosby6 said:


> Have you had any update on your decision? How were you confirmed a decision without an email?
> 
> Our IHS refund request button has disappeared today but we haven't had any confirmation of a decision yet.
> 
> Are you left completely guessing? Have you tried looking for more clarification?
> 
> Thanks!


The IHS refund button disappeared last Tuesday - I left it a couple of days, but when we didn't hear anything I gave them a call. The call centre confirmed the date of decision. We received email confirmation this morning, 6 working days afterwards. It's agonising waiting for notice that things are moving along, but it may not happen very quickly xx


----------



## acrosby6

lozmarne said:


> The IHS refund button disappeared last Tuesday - I left it a couple of days, but when we didn't hear anything I gave them a call. The call centre confirmed the date of decision. We received email confirmation this morning, 6 working days afterwards. It's agonising waiting for notice that things are moving along, but it may not happen very quickly xx


Well at least you've got the confirmation email now!

We just got ours about two minutes after I posted the above message! 

Here is our timeline:

US Spouse Settlement Visa
Submitted Application Online - June 12, 2015
Biometrics Taken - June 16, 2015
Sent Documents to Sheffield (NON-PRIORITY) - Around 24th of June
Received Acknowledgment - July 1, 2015
Paid for Retrospective Priority and Emailed Sheffield the Receipt - August 4, 2015
'Case Escalated' - August 14, 2015
Decision Made - August 19, 2015

Working Days Since Application was Submitted: 48 (not including holidays)
Working Days Since Application was Acknowledged: 36 (not including holidays)
Working Days Since Retrospective Priority Upgrade: 12


----------



## lozmarne

Oh, awesome!! 

I wonder what the hold up with ours was... trying not to read too much into anything lol xx


----------



## hdmossman

Doesn't > 4 weeks with an ECO seem like a long time for an uncomplicated priority settlement visa?


----------



## lozmarne

From what I can gather, I don't think it's considered uncomplicated unless it's Cat A, no previous visas and no previous marriages etc xx


----------



## hdmossman

Ok. Thanks. It seems like the longest part of the delay seems to be in getting to the ECO, and that most for most of the visas like mine on this forum are approved within a few days of being assigned to an ECO. I understand it's a bad time of year. I am just concerned that it is taking so long in the hands of an ECO. Thanks.


----------



## lozmarne

I would have expected quicker, too - have you tried emailing them? xx


----------



## Lea126

Country applying from: Dominican Republic
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Non-priority priority not available in hubbys country)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 26 may 2015
Date biometrics taken: 3rd june 2015
Date Documents Mailed: 29th may 2015 from inside the uk direct to sheffield (hubbys passport is in jamaica with appendix 2 and vaf form
Date documentation received: 01st june 2015(on royal mail webpage)
Date application acknowledged: 11th june (being prepared for an ECO)
Phonecall from ECA: 30th JUne 2015 inviting me for sponsor interview
Sponsor Interview: 3rd july 2015 with sheffield via skype
Decision made: 13th aug (not decsion made email. Found out by ihs request refund disappearing.

VISA RECIEVED TODAY


----------



## lozmarne

Lea126 said:


> Country applying from: Dominican Republic
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Non-priority priority not available in hubbys country)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 26 may 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 3rd june 2015
> Date Documents Mailed: 29th may 2015 from inside the uk direct to sheffield (hubbys passport is in jamaica with appendix 2 and vaf form
> Date documentation received: 01st june 2015(on royal mail webpage)
> Date application acknowledged: 11th june (being prepared for an ECO)
> Phonecall from ECA: 30th JUne 2015 inviting me for sponsor interview
> Sponsor Interview: 3rd july 2015 with sheffield via skype
> Decision made: 13th aug (not decsion made email. Found out by ihs request refund disappearing.
> 
> VISA RECIEVED TODAY


Congratulations!!!! lane: xx


----------



## Saaib

Joppa said:


> You are right about Christmas Day. You can still apply by post, and while you wait, your leave is automatically extended until a decision is made.


Thanks Joppa,

That helps. 

Cheers,
Saaib


----------



## tom_nyc

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement priority 
Date application submitted 15th july (ish, cant remember)
Date biometrics taken: 6th aug
Date Documents Mailed: 6th aug
Date documentation received: 8th aug
Date application acknowledged: 10th aug
Decision made: 12th aug
Documents/passport received: 14th aug


All very quick, in fact much quicker than I had planned even with the priority payment!


----------



## hdmossman

lozmarne said:


> I would have expected quicker, too - have you tried emailing them? xx


 Thanks for that. I have. I email weekly but just get the same email back that it is with an ECO and I will get an email once a decision has been made or they need more information. I feel like it's been misplaced or something else going on and I am frustrated that I have no recourse.


----------



## lozmarne

Yeah, the worry with the stock responses is that they're just not checking whether there really is a problem/it may have been misplaced - we all think that, and moreso, I imagine, if you've gone priority and were expecting a standard priority turnaround of a few days. Have they escalated your case at all? If so, and you've had a standard response, it really will all be in hand. If not, maybe request that you do get escalated, to put your mind at rest. I know that IT can be expensive, but the current one seems to create a lot of needless apprehension, and therefore more work for them xx


----------



## hdmossman

lozmarne said:


> Yeah, the worry with the stock responses is that they're just not checking whether there really is a problem/it may have been misplaced - we all think that, and moreso, I imagine, if you've gone priority and were expecting a standard priority turnaround of a few days. Have they escalated your case at all? If so, and you've had a standard response, it really will all be in hand. If not, maybe request that you do get escalated, to put your mind at rest. I know that IT can be expensive, but the current one seems to create a lot of needless apprehension, and therefore more work for them xx


Exactly. I have repeatedly asked for it to be escalated but they just give me the standard response and say they cannot do anything until it has been 12 weeks. Is this true? I feel like I should be able to have an escalated at this point. At least to confirm that it is and. Is there something else I need to do to have it escalated? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## lozmarne

I rang up a few weeks ago, and was told they couldn't find it on the system using the GWF/DOB (standard), and the person I spoke to offered to escalate it - I had no idea it was a thing. That may have been around 9 weeks or so? It took about a week for a response, and then it was to tell me that they'd acknowledged in June and would be in touch when a decision was made, whereas it was my worry that it had somehow got lost (hence not being visible on the system), and that wasn't addressed at all. I think it's just a case of them being super busy, but I know you must be really frustrated xx


----------



## ronabio808

Omg I've been reading this forum since my husband started his job 7 months ago and have been dreaming of the day that I'd be able to post my timeline.

Country applying from: USA

Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa

Date application submitted online: 29 July 2015

Date biometrics taken: 3 Aug 2015

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 Aug 2015 (According to FedEx documents arrived there on 7 Aug 2015 but I guess the agent didn't get to my application till a week later)

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK

Decision made: 18 Aug 2015

Date your visa was received: 20 Aug 2015

We purchased priority service because, well we just couldn't wait to be together anymore. We think it helped as it only took 3 business days for UKBA to make a decision. Really happy I get to join my husband. Flight is all booked now I just have to finish up packing. Good bye Hawai'i. Hello Britain!


----------



## lozmarne

Congratulations on your visa success - I don't think anyone purchases non-priority because they are happy to wait a few months longer, though xx


----------



## lozmarne

Thank you to everyone for the advice, support and encouragement - all very much appreciated.

Best of luck to all of you going through this process, I hope you all get positive decisions xx


----------



## armani08

Hi lozmarne, happy to hear good news regarding your visa. Why did it take so long to have your visa processed? Was there any complications? I hope we dont have to wait till november for our visa.


----------



## lozmarne

armani08 said:


> Hi lozmarne, happy to hear good news regarding your visa. Why did it take so long to have your visa processed? Was there any complications? I hope we dont have to wait till november for our visa.


Thank you! 

We weren't interviewed/informed of any complications, but the fact that I've previously been divorced (twice) may have been an issue. I also got married to my ex in Jamaica, so they might have wanted to check that out (we are both British, and it was a holiday wedding). Also, the time of year probably didn't help - I know that they're busier in terms of volume in summer, and it's vacation season, too xx


----------



## armani08

I see. Schools are returning soon. I am hoping that will speed up process although don't know if that makes any difference in Dubai. Thank you for the info.


----------



## roop16

Country applying from: Canada (priority)
Submitted: Online, 04 August 2015
Biometrics: 11 August 2015
Acknowledged: 13 August 2015
Decision made: ------ ( waiting)
Decision email received:-------
Shipped: ----------
Received: --------- 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 


I was reading all the forums and now stressed that majority of them got their priority visa's in 5 days or so hopefully i will hear something early next week. Fingers crossed


----------



## Freetofly

Freetofly said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
> Immigration Lawyer: Yes
> Category: Savings
> Date application submitted (online): 17 JUL 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 10 Aug 2015
> Date documents sent: 10 Aug 2015
> Date documentation was received by UKVI Sheffield: 12 Aug 2015
> Email confirming receipt of documents:12 Aug 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date decision has been made email: August 24th...
> Date your visa was received: *to be determined


Now we wait to see what the decision will be.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Simsy1982

Country applying from- Colombia
Type of visa- fiancee visa
Category F
Date of application online- 20th August
Date biometrics were taken - 25th August


Just the nasty wait now. We hate being apart. We Know we've handed in everything that's been asked and meet all the criteria but it's hard not to be down and keep finding negatives they will refuse us.

Good luck everyone and thanks for the help this forum has given us .


----------



## manille0906

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa 
Category: Salaried Employment
Date application submitted (online): 4 JUL 2015
Date biometrics taken: 10 July 2015 VFS Manila
Date documentation was received by UKVI: No update given
Date decision has been made email: 25 Aug 2015
Date your visa was received: still waiting


----------



## Invisibleme

lozmarne said:


> Thank you to everyone for the advice, support and encouragement - all very much appreciated.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you going through this process, I hope you all get positive decisions xx


Hey lozmarne, what did you put as your intended travel date? What date was your vignette valid for?


----------



## roop16

*settlement visa*

Country applying from: Canada (priority)
Submitted: Online, 04 August 2015
Biometrics: 11 August 2015
Acknowledged: 13 August 2015
Decision made: ------ 24 August 2015
Decision email received:-------24 august 2015
Shipped: 24 August
Received: 25 august ( wih visa in it )
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 

I have a question if someone can answer i got settlement visa valid from 30 october till 30 april and i was planning on travelling in 2 weeks. Can i still go on visitor visa that i have which is valid till october 8th?

Thanks


----------



## Freetofly

Freetofly said:


> Now we wait to see what the decision will be.:fingerscrossed:


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
Immigration Lawyer: Yes
Category: Savings
Date application submitted (online): 17 JUL 2015
Date biometrics taken: 10 Aug 2015
Date documents sent: 10 Aug 2015
Date documentation was received by UKVI Sheffield: 12 Aug 2015
Email confirming receipt of documents:12 Aug 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date decision has been made email: August 24th 2015
Date your visa was received: Visa Received 26 August 2015

Thank you Moderators for all your help and input this past year. Never thought we would get this far after the first refusal.


----------



## Pallykin

Freetofly said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
> Immigration Lawyer: Yes
> Category: Savings
> Date application submitted (online): 17 JUL 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 10 Aug 2015
> Date documents sent: 10 Aug 2015
> Date documentation was received by UKVI Sheffield: 12 Aug 2015
> Email confirming receipt of documents:12 Aug 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date decision has been made email: August 24th 2015
> Date your visa was received: Visa Received 26 August 2015
> 
> Thank you Moderators for all your help and input this past year. Never thought we would get this far after the first refusal.


Congratulations!

I just re-read your long post from last year about your refusal and steps following that. It would be great if you could spell out what you included for financial information in the end.

Have a safe journey... when do you leave? Ticket prices seem to go way down once August is done...


----------



## VJC

I sent my other half's FLR(M) off by special delivery today, so I thought I share our timeline on this thread as it happens:

Application sent: 26/08/2012
Application received:?
Acknowledgement letter:?
Bio-metrics appointment letter:?
Bio-metrics enrolled:?
Letter received of being successful:?
Documents returned+Bio-Metrics card:?


----------



## Karlee

Country Applying From: Australia
Type of Visa: Spouse
Date Application Submitted: 25th August
Date Biometrics taken: 26th August
Location of Application Office: Melbourne
Timeline given: 10 days, I paid for priority service
Date Visa received: we are currently only on day 1 (fingers and toes are crossed)


----------



## Freetofly

Pallykin said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I just re-read your long post from last year about your refusal and steps following that. It would be great if you could spell out what you included for financial information in the end.
> 
> Have a safe journey... when do you leave? Ticket prices seem to go way down once August is done...


We leave September 14. I will add what financial info that was needed on my original post.


----------



## springsboy64

Dont know if this helps but:

South African in UK.
Extension to existing Ancestry visa required.
Made online booking for Premium Service (required to pay IHS plus visa fee and PSF) on 13 August 2015
Appointment made for yesterday 26th August 2015 in Liverpool at 12:00.
Biometrics taken at appointment.
Visa extension granted at 14:15

Basically what I am saying is if you are applying from within the UK and can go the Premium Service route then by all means do it.

Make sure you have all the required documents with you ( Correct application form, original birth certificates, original proof of income and employment, correct passport photos )

I saw people get denied because they did not have original bank details with them.

It really is so much easier to go the Premium Service route if you can 

I hope this helps. ?


----------



## patientlywaiting

patietlywaiting said:


> 37 working days since biometrics
> 
> Country applying from: Barbados
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, spouse(non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 22nd June
> Date biometrics taken: 24th June
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26th June
> documents acknowledged/being prepared for consideration email: 7th July
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting
> recieved call last week to say as a sponsor could i attend an interview next week, fingers crossed visa will soon follow
> Has anyone else been contacted for a sponsor interview? ?



Sponsor interview 20th August 
decision made 21st August (no email received, IHS refund dissappeared)
Husband picked up passport visa 25th August 
Flying back 30th August :cheer2:
no emails was sent to say it had been done, only a call from fedex to pick up passport


----------



## famalove

thank you all for whoever helped me to put my wife's FLR (M) application together 

I have sent the application by Special delivery on 17/08

Application sent: 17/08/2015
Application received:?18/08/2015
Acknowledgement letter:?no
Bio-metrics appointment letter:21/08/2015
Bio-metrics enrolled:26/08/2015
Letter received of being successful:?
Documents returned+Bio-Metrics card:?


----------



## VJC

VJC said:


> I sent my other half's FLR(M) off by special delivery today, so I thought I share our timeline on this thread as it happens:
> 
> Application sent: 26/08/2012
> Application received:?
> Acknowledgement letter:?
> Bio-metrics appointment letter:?
> Bio-metrics enrolled:?
> Letter received of being successful:?
> Documents returned+Bio-Metrics card:?


Just to update, Royal Mail tracking tells me it was signed for at 07:12 this morning so we're now at:

Application sent: 26/08/2012
Application received:27/08/12
Acknowledgement letter:?
Bio-metrics appointment letter:?
Bio-metrics enrolled:?
Decision letter recieved:?
Documents returned+Bio-Metrics card:?


----------



## asimps87

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 10th
Date biometrics taken: June 15th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 23rd
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: Still waiting...
Work days since acknowledgement: Day 48

It's getting close to the 60 day mark and I'm still waiting to hear back and getting anxious. Anyone else waiting the same amount of time from the U.S.? Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Invisibleme

asimps87 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Fiance
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 10th
> Date biometrics taken: June 15th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 23rd
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting...
> Work days since acknowledgement: Day 48
> 
> It's getting close to the 60 day mark and I'm still waiting to hear back and getting anxious. Anyone else waiting the same amount of time from the U.S.? Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!


I'm on day 31 with a non-priority spouse from the U.S. I had a friend that just got a decision today, but she paid for a priority spouse from the U.S. It only took hers 5 days. I'm convinced they will make you sweat it out unless you go priority.


----------



## Simsy1982

Country applying from- Colombia
Type of visa- fiancee visa 
Category F 
Date of application online- 20th August Date biometrics were taken - 25th August
Date application was received -26th August

Yesterday we upgraded to priority. Fingers and toes crossed !


----------



## eek

*Application in Turkey Timeline*

Country applying from: Turkey
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 2nd June
Date biometrics taken: 9th June in Istanbul
Date your visa was received: 20th August

Hope that helps!


----------



## asimps87

Invisibleme said:


> I'm on day 31 with a non-priority spouse from the U.S. I had a friend that just got a decision today, but she paid for a priority spouse from the U.S. It only took hers 5 days. I'm convinced they will make you sweat it out unless you go priority.


good luck to you! It's so tough having to wonder whats going on and having to wait 3 months to hear back.


----------



## TNLady

Asimps87 and Invisible me, I applied online June 17th, and received my confirmation email on July 13th. If only other applicants would stop paying for Priority, then ours would get done, but that'll never happen. I would have paid Priority if I could. It's like ransom money. Pay it, and your decision will be released very soon. Don't pay it, and we will continue to hold your passport hostage for the maximum allotted time. 

The latest numbers on their website have changed significantly from what they were when I looked at them in June. A month or two ago, 86% of applications were decided in 15 days! And 97% were done in 30 days! (so I told myself I'm in the 3%) But now, I'm in the 26%.
So I'm not that surprised anymore, esp. with my previous denial, and summer holidays. And the only 2 statuses they tell you are 1) Received and 2) Decided.

Counting from my Received date of July 17th, 60 days for me will be on Oct. 5th... I really hope it doesn't take that long. My husband and children have gone on to the UK without me. 
(Below is from the UKVI website):
"Settlement Visas:
Most applications are processed within 60 days.
Number of days to process application and % of applications decided: 2 days: 4%, 3 days: 16%, 5 days: 37%, 10 days: 55%, 15 days: 65%, 30 days: 74%, 60 days: 100%. 
Note: actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.
The above data is for all decisions made in July 2015."


----------



## Invisibleme

TNLady said:


> Asimps87 and Invisible me, I applied online June 17th, and received my confirmation email on July 13th. If only other applicants would stop paying for Priority, then ours would get done, but that'll never happen. I would have paid Priority if I could. It's like ransom money. Pay it, and your decision will be released very soon. Don't pay it, and we will continue to hold your passport hostage for the maximum allotted time.
> 
> The latest numbers on their website have changed significantly from what they were when I looked at them in June. A month or two ago, 86% of applications were decided in 15 days! And 97% were done in 30 days! (so I told myself I'm in the 3%) But now, I'm in the 26%.
> So I'm not that surprised anymore, esp. with my previous denial, and summer holidays. And the only 2 statuses they tell you are 1) Received and 2) Decided.
> 
> Counting from my Received date of July 17th, 60 days for me will be on Oct. 5th... I really hope it doesn't take that long. My husband and children have gone on to the UK without me.
> (Below is from the UKVI website):
> "Settlement Visas:
> Most applications are processed within 60 days.
> Number of days to process application and % of applications decided: 2 days: 4%, 3 days: 16%, 5 days: 37%, 10 days: 55%, 15 days: 65%, 30 days: 74%, 60 days: 100%.
> Note: actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.
> The above data is for all decisions made in July 2015."


I am right there with you! They received mine July 16th. It is ransom money, which is why I refuse to pay it. My husband and I do really want to be together but we are young and I couldn't justify paying an extra $576 just for someone to do their job. They HAVE to make a decision, so I will wait. At least it's not the 12 months that coming to the U.S. would be. 

I have been on a tier 4 student visa before, but never any refusals. So hopefully mine will be strait forward. Fingers crossed for you :fingerscrossed: TNlady. I'm betting we will hear back the last week of September or first week of October.


----------



## asimps87

Invisibleme said:


> I am right there with you! They received mine July 16th. It is ransom money, which is why I refuse to pay it. My husband and I do really want to be together but we are young and I couldn't justify paying an extra $576 just for someone to do their job. They HAVE to make a decision, so I will wait. At least it's not the 12 months that coming to the U.S. would be.
> 
> I have been on a tier 4 student visa before, but never any refusals. So hopefully mine will be strait forward. Fingers crossed for you :fingerscrossed: TNlady. I'm betting we will hear back the last week of September or first week of October.



Good luck to you both! Should be very soon now


----------



## manille0906

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa 
Category: Salaried Employment
Date application submitted (online): 4 JUL 2015
Date biometrics taken: 10 July 2015 VFS Manila
Date documentation was received by UKVI: No update given
Date decision has been made email: 25 Aug 2015
Date your visa was received: 27 AUG 2015


----------



## brynny23

It's been a while since I have checked this forum, just because I was starting to go a bit crazy this summer. Last week my Marriage (Fiance) Visa was approved!!! I have seen quite a few non-priority people waiting, so I just wanted to give my timeline and hopefully it will give someone solace. 

Timeline... 
Application: Fiance (Marriage) Settlement Visa (NON-Priority) from US
Online Application Submitted: May 25, 2015
Biometrics Taken: May 28, 2015
Applications Mailed: May 28, 2015
Package Received in Sheffield: June 4, 2015
Email from Sheffield that Documents Were Received: June 9, 2015
Emailed the UKVI Help Centre about Application: August 6, 2015
*They "escalated" our application*
Email from UKVI Help Centre (saying that they heard back that a decision had been made): August 13th, 2015
OFFICIAL Email from Sheffield (that a decision has been made): August 19, 2015
Passport Received from UPS with Visa: August 21st, 2015

Our visa is valid from August 11, 2015 - February 11, 2016. 

Now time to tie up any loose ends here in the states and join my fiance in England! I am booking flights for the end of September! Whoo hoo! Good luck to those waiting, I know that it is an extremely exhausting and stressful process.


----------



## juhi

Hello Joppa,
Hope you well, though you have given a clear explanation for application for extension, I am asking for my exact time- sorry but I'm poor at math :-( 
I was here on 16th of december 2013 and my visa expires on 6th of sept 2016. I guess I need to apply in august 2016?????
I also need to ask when do I apply for my kids' citizenship as they also have the same visa details.
Their father acquired his citizenship in 2012.
Have been to citizen bureau nearby but could not get clear info. from the advisor. He asked me to submit MN1 form for kids and apply but can I apply now or do I have to wait till the visa gets renewed and once they get FLR with me then can apply for their citizenship rightaway? 
Please may I have you advice on this.
Thanks
Juhi


----------



## Joppa

30-month anniversary of your arrival is 16th June 2016, and 28 days before is 19th May 2016, the earliest date you can apply.
Children's British citizenship by registration is by discretion, and they usually expect one parent to be a citizen and the other at least to have ILR, so in December 2018. You can apply before you get ILR, but it may not be approved. 


> Registration at the Home Secretary’s discretion – Section 3(1) application
> Children born abroad to parents who are applying for British citizenship
> 
> Where one or both parents are applying for British citizenship they may apply for one or more children who are not automatically British at birth (see “Automatic acquisition of British citizenship” above) to be registered as British citizens as part of a “family application”. Children in this category will be considered at the Home Secretary’s discretion and will usually be registered *only if both the parents are granted or already hold British citizenship, or if one parent holds British citizenship and the other is settled in the UK*.


----------



## juhi

So its only whenI get FLR in 2016 then ILR in 2018 dec, then can apply for kids' citizenship. Got it.
Thanx Joppa.


----------



## Joppa

Yes, that's more likely to be approved than applying before you get ILR.


----------



## Milly To the UK

*UK Visa Timeline*

Country applying from: Canada
VHF Location: Toronto
Type of visa applied for: spouse/settlement (Wife) (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 13th Aug 2015
Date application submitted (in person): 24th Aug 2015
Date Biometrics taken: 24th Aug 2015
Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks..
Courier: DHL
"Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.": 25th of Aug 2015

as for anything else... dunno




Wish me luck!!


----------



## susanespindola

*UK Visa Timeline*

Country applying from: USA From California 


Type of visa applied for: spouse/settlement (Wife) (Non-Priority)

Application Submitted: Online, 17 July 2015

Biometrics: 11 August 2015

Date documentation was received by Sheffield: August 14th 2015
(sent via UPS)

Email Acknowledged: 1st September 2015

Decision made: ------ 
Decision email received:-------
Shipped: ----------
Received: --------- 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 

Hope This Helps Someone


----------



## Scotspouse

I've looked online and I know that the information is somewhere but I can't find it again. 

Country applying from: USA
Visa: Spouse visa (non-priority)
Online application submitted: Aug 13
Biometrics: Aug 17
Application signed for: Aug 19
Email confirmation: Sept 2

My UK spouse visa (non-priority) from the US was signed for August 19 but I didn't receive the email stating:

Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.

until September 2. 

Which date are the 60 days counted from? It's a two week period between them receiving it and acknowledging it, which can mean the difference between me making my delayed honeymoon or not.


----------



## hdmossman

*31 days with ECO*

Priority settlement visa. 
US citizen married to UK citizen.
Application received by Sheffield July 21. Assigned to ECO same day. 
Still nothing! 31 working days. This seems to be a crazy long time with an ECO! According to other posts, the wait time seems to be in getting to an ECO, hence priority is faster. I have no contraindications to priority service. I have lived and worked in the UK previously and was married there. I feel like there is something wrong, like it is lost or the ECO is on leave or something. 
I got a sympathetic person on the phone 10 days ago who escalated it, but after 5 days, I received the same not-helpful message, "A decision has not yet been made on your application." The US State department is making in inquiry on my behalf as is our MP in England. 
I am at a loss. I could have done a work visa (I am a doctor and was meant to start work nearly 3 weeks ago), or travelled to the UK and got the visa there, but NEVER thought it would take this long. Any advice?? I am considering requesting a refund (Though I know I will lose the money) to get my passport back. I can travel to UK and do same day priority service or have my employer sort a work visa for me. How long does it typically take to get passport back?

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## nyclon

You can't apply from the UK because you can't switch from a tourist/visit visa to any other kind of visa whether by post or with a premium same day appointment. Your only option is to apply from the US. 

There are no guarantees that applications will be processed in a certain amount of time and if you request your application to be cancelled you application fee will not be refunded.


----------



## hdmossman

nyclon said:


> You can't apply from the UK because you can't switch from a tourist/visit visa to any other kind of visa whether by post or with a premium same day appointment. Your only option is to apply from the US.
> 
> There are no guarantees that applications will be processed in a certain amount of time and if you request your application to be cancelled you application fee will not be refunded.


Thanks for that. Who is able to use the service from within the UK then? Have you seen many visas from US take so long once with an ECO? It seems like once they are assigned to an ECO, it is fairly quick. I haven't received any requests for additional information.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## nyclon

You can only apply from the UK whether by post or premium appointment if you are already in the UK on a visa which allows you to switch or extend your visa like fiance, FLR (M), spouse, Tier 2, Tier 4. 

Processing times vary for a variety of reasons. As it's summer, it's entirely possible that they are short staffed with people taking holidays. It's likely that your application is still waiting in the queue.


----------



## hdmossman

Thanks so much. I remember that now that you say it as I had to come back to US for my work visa a few years back. 
I have read through this forum, and the timeline once the application reaches an ECO is a few to several days. I can't find any examples of one that that has been with an ECO for 31 days. I know it's busy, but I can find nothing close to this. Have you seen this commonly?


----------



## nyclon

The ones that have taken a few days recently have been priority applications, not non-priority.

It seems like you are not alone. The following members applied non-priority from the US as follows and are still waiting. 

asimps87:

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 23rd

Invisibleme:

They received mine July 16th.

TNLady:

Counting from my Received date of July 17th, 60 days for me will be on Oct. 5th


----------



## hdmossman

I am priority.


----------



## TNLady

Here is the timeline from "FreeToFly" a couple pages back on this thread. It's clear the Dept. doesn't know what they're doing and doesn't care. This applicant was previously refused for a Fiance visa to the UK. The UK fiance then came to the USA to marry FreeToFly. They spent 3 months looking for a good attorney. 

Their attorney said to pay for Priority service. (even though it's very clearly written in the instructions that it's "Strongly recommended NOT to pay Priority if you've had a prior refusal." so good for them for defying that... wish I had) I was previously refused also, and wanted to pay Priority, but everyone on this forum said NOT to do it, so I didn't. Now that it's been so long (37th day for me), it's probably not worth doing it retrospectively. 

FreeToFly got email confirmation on 12th Aug. It was only TEN working days later when they received their visa in hand. Maybe using the 'Savings' category made it faster somehow, who knows. 

I feel really sorry for hdmossman, who paid Priority, thinking it'd take a couple weeks, and he apparently hasn't even had a prior refusal! His application came in on July 21 and is still sitting there; meanwhile, FreeToFly's app came in on Aug. 12 and it was all done in 10 days. That's POOR service. We're paying them thousands of dollars for them to sit on an app for weeks, and do someone else's instead?! 

Seems like you cannot believe anything or anyone. It's all chance and whim. If I can accept that there's no rhyme or reason, I can wait with zero expectation and complete lack of confidence in their erroneously-called "tick the box" system, right up to my 60-day mark. 

From FreeToFly: 
"Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
Immigration Lawyer: Yes
Category: Savings
Date application submitted (online): 17 JUL 2015
Date biometrics taken: 10 Aug 2015
Date documents sent: 10 Aug 2015
Date documentation was received by UKVI Sheffield: 12 Aug 2015
Email confirming receipt of documents:12 Aug 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date decision has been made email: August 24th 2015
Date your visa was received: Visa Received 26 August 2015

Thank you Moderators for all your help and input this past year. Never thought we would get this far after the first refusal."


----------



## cersei

nyclon said:


> The ones that have taken a few days recently have been priority applications, not non-priority.
> 
> It seems like you are not alone. The following members applied non-priority from the US as follows and are still waiting.
> 
> asimps87:
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 23rd
> 
> Invisibleme:
> 
> They received mine July 16th.
> 
> TNLady:
> 
> Counting from my Received date of July 17th, 60 days for me will be on Oct. 5th


I'm another US non-priority still waiting! 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Marriage, Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): *Online, June 18*.
Date biometrics taken:* June 26*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *June 29 (acknowledged July 7)*
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield


----------



## TNLady

Ha, I got the date wrong in my message quoted by nyclon... sorry about that! I guess we all make mistakes. My 60th day was right: Oct. 5th. 

July 13th is the date I received the email confirmation acknowledgement. (not July 17th as written a few posts above) So if Sheffield ECOs work in strict order with the non-priority USA apps, from the date of email confirmation, our decisions MIGHT come in this order: 
1. asimps (June 23)
2. cersei (July 7)
3. TNLady (July 13)
4. Invisibleme (July 16)

Anyone else non-priority from the USA, chime in please. Welcome to the club.


----------



## nyclon

hdmossman said:


> I am priority.


Ok. You have done everything you can by contacting them and contacting your MP. Hopefully you will get a response from your MP. The State Department has nothing to do with UK visas.


----------



## Scotspouse

*US non-priority*



TNLady said:


> Ha, I got the date wrong in my message quoted by nyclon... sorry about that! I guess we all make mistakes. My 60th day was right: Oct. 5th.
> 
> July 13th is the date I received the email confirmation acknowledgement. (not July 17th as written a few posts above) So if Sheffield ECOs work in strict order with the non-priority USA apps, from the date of email confirmation, our decisions MIGHT come in this order:
> 1. asimps (June 23)
> 2. cersei (July 7)
> 3. TNLady (July 13)
> 4. Invisibleme (July 16)
> 
> Anyone else non-priority from the USA, chime in please. Welcome to the club.


I'm in non-priority! They sat on my application for two weeks before finally confirming today that they got it. I'm hoping that doesn't mean I've somehow lost two weeks and now have to wait even longer for my 60 days. I've got a delayed honeymoon we booked for November, thinking that would be plenty of time but is now looking beyond tight. Not enjoying the club!


----------



## nyclon

Scotspouse said:


> I'm in non-priority! They sat on my application for two weeks before finally confirming today that they got it. I'm hoping that doesn't mean I've somehow lost two weeks and now have to wait even longer for my 60 days. I've got a delayed honeymoon we booked for November, thinking that would be plenty of time but is now looking beyond tight. Not enjoying the club!


Some people get emails and some don't. Historical processing times are calculated from when the application is received. But, they are just informational. 60 days is just a guideline. There is no guarantee that your application will be processed in a certain amount of time.


----------



## TNLady

nyclon said:


> 60 days is just a guideline. There is no guarantee that your application will be processed in a certain amount of time.


From their own reports, they've shown 100% of decisions made in 60 days (for Settlement visas from USA). 

From what I understand, if someone hasn't received a decision by 60 days, they can legitimately request help, and their app will receive attention "soon." Isn't that right?


----------



## nyclon

TNLady said:


> From their own reports, they've shown 100% of decisions made in 60 days (for Settlement visas from USA).
> 
> From what I understand, if someone hasn't received a decision by 60 days, they can legitimately request help, and their app will receive attention "soon." Isn't that right?


The current data is from July where they reported 100% of settlement visas being processed in 60 days. It's historical information. That doesn't mean this month or next month will yield the same results. It does say that _most_ applications are decided within 60 days. In general, it seems reasonable to contact them if you don't receive a decision in 60 days.


----------



## MissingHerBadly

Just received our "documents are on the way message". Took two weeks using priority service, so hopefully that means the queue is getting shorter for those waiting for non-priority. I only paid the ransom because this thread made it clear the wait times on their website were garbage.

This whole process is sickening, to be honest, right down to the very end where they keep you waiting nervously for the package to arrive rather than just putting you out of your misery. You get charged a disgusting amount of money for the "privilege" of being evaluated by somebody who can reject you on a bureaucratic whim with no apparent consequences on their part, and leave you with no reasonable recourse other than reapplying and hoping the next ECO is having a better day. Given the sums they're charging and the fact the actual requirements are so (deliberately?) obscure, it's pretty gross they don't routinely give people at least one opportunity to correct any flaws in their application, especially given how nitpicky they are about the documents. They have to know the appeal process is not a viable option for most couples.

I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.


----------



## Joppa

The rules are clear enough - hence around 90% of settlement applications are successful. Contrary to public perception, ECOs can't reject cases by whim, and they must state the precise ground(s) on which their decision is based, quoting the applicable immigration rule(s).


----------



## hdmossman

nyclon said:


> hdmossman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am priority.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. You have done everything you can by contacting them and contacting your MP. Hopefully you will get a response from your MP. The State Department has nothing to do with UK visas.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the replies. Thought the U.S. State Department doesn't have anything to do with UK visas, they have actually been the only helpful service. They made an inquiry on my behalf via a congressional liaison and it appears it may never have made it to an ECO. They have been telling me it has been with one for 6 weeks. It is all very distressing. Hope to find more information out tomorrow.



TNLady said:


> I feel really sorry for hdmossman, who paid Priority, thinking it'd take a couple weeks, and he apparently hasn't even had a prior refusal! His application came in on July 21 and is still sitting there; meanwhile, FreeToFly's app came in on Aug. 12 and it was all done in 10 days. That's POOR service. We're paying them thousands of dollars for them to sit on an app for weeks, and do someone else's instead.


Thank you, TNlady for your sympathy. It helps to know others at least feel what we are going through. Glad you finally got yours. 

I have known something is wrong but have not been able to get anyone with UK immigration to listen to me. I very much respect and appreciate the moderators advice, but I would also encourage people to trust when you think something really isn't adding up and advocate for yourself. No one else will.


----------



## crazycatlady

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted: 26 August
Date biometrics taken: 2 September
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ?
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Columbia
Projected timeline given: none 

We went to the VFS centre in Mexico City for the biometrics appointment and it was incredibly busy - all the other applicants were there for student visas (understandable given the time of year). We had an 11am appointment and finally got called at 12:15. 
We paid for priority, and although the staff had fairly precise timescales for processing the student visas in Bogota (6-7 days with priority, 3-4 weeks without) they didn't know anything about settlement visas.

Do the same team of ECOs review all types of visa, or are there diffent teams reviewing the different types?

Thanks!


----------



## TNLady

hdmossman said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Thank you, TNlady for your sympathy. It helps to know others at least feel what we are going through. Glad you finally got yours.


Hi, thanks, but no I haven't gotten mine yet. It's been 37 days since I received the confirmation email on July 13. I didn't pay priority.


----------



## soundslikescott

TNLady said:


> Ha, I got the date wrong in my message quoted by nyclon... sorry about that! I guess we all make mistakes. My 60th day was right: Oct. 5th.
> 
> July 13th is the date I received the email confirmation acknowledgement. (not July 17th as written a few posts above) So if Sheffield ECOs work in strict order with the non-priority USA apps, from the date of email confirmation, our decisions MIGHT come in this order:
> 1. asimps (June 23)
> 2. cersei (July 7)
> 3. TNLady (July 13)
> 4. Invisibleme (July 16)
> 
> Anyone else non-priority from the USA, chime in please. Welcome to the club.



Hi! my wife (US applicant) and I are between asimps and cersei here is think applying from the US non-priority. We got the email confirming receipt of our documents on 6th July and we're still waiting!


----------



## hdmossman

TNLady said:


> hdmossman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> Thank you, TNlady for your sympathy. It helps to know others at least feel what we are going through. Glad you finally got yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, thanks, but no I haven't gotten mine yet. It's been 37 days since I received the confirmation email on July 13. I didn't pay priority.
Click to expand...

Oh shoot. Sorry. Hope it comes soon.

UPDATE: confirmed today. They lost my appendix 2. Been lost for 6 weeks. It was never assigned to an ECO, despite them telling me it had every time I contacted them (about 20 calls/emails). I knew something was wrong. So glad I paid for priority. It is a broken system.


----------



## ktorres926

hdmossman said:


> Oh shoot. Sorry. Hope it comes soon.
> 
> UPDATE: confirmed today. They lost my appendix 2. Been lost for 6 weeks. It was never assigned to an ECO, despite them telling me it had every time I contacted them (about 20 calls/emails). I knew something was wrong. So glad I paid for priority. It is a broken system.


Oh jeez. So what now? Have they requested another copy? I cannot believe that. So sorry to hear. Makes me nervous to send my things on Saturday. Also paying priority.


----------



## Maria93

Country of application: Colombia
Type of visa: fiance (marriage) PRIORITY
Date of application: August 20 th 2015
Date of biometrics taken: August 25 th
Date of documents received by embassy in Bogota: August 26 (timeline given 60+ working days)
Date of upgrade to priority: August 27 (timeline given 15 working days aprox.)
Date of received priority upgrade: August 28
Date of email received about application being assigned to Officer: September 3rd
Date of email saying decision has been made: TBA
Documents collected: TBA 
Decision: TBA


----------



## crazycatlady

Maria93 said:


> Date of documents received by embassy in Bogota: August 26 (timeline given 60+ working days)
> Date of upgrade to priority: August 27 (timeline given 15 working days aprox.)


Crikey! 60+ days without priority! 
We submitted ours in Mexico yesterday but it is also going to Bogota to be processed, we decided on priority at the last minute, glad we did now!
Fingers crossed you get good news in a couple of weeks


----------



## Maria93

The bogota office seems to be quite good with the priority applications as it's only been a week for me and already an officer has been assigned to it. It would take about 45 days for that to happen usually without priority. So hopefully we both receive our visas soon! Good luck to you too crazycatlady


----------



## Maria93

UPDATE: after 4 hours of receiving the email about my application being assigned to an officer I just received another email saying a decision on visa has been made! I am SO nervous to find out whether I got it or not. I shall go pick it up and I will keep you updated. Fingers crossed this nightmare is over


----------



## MissingHerBadly

hdmossman said:


> Oh shoot. Sorry. Hope it comes soon.
> 
> UPDATE: confirmed today. They lost my appendix 2. Been lost for 6 weeks. It was never assigned to an ECO, despite them telling me it had every time I contacted them (about 20 calls/emails). I knew something was wrong. So glad I paid for priority. It is a broken system.


Sick. Surely a refund of at least the priority fee is due in this case?

Our decision arrives today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Simsy1982

Good lucky guys. Maria93 and I have to wait until Monday until we know the answer. This weekend is going to be hell. It's wrong that they can't instantly tell you.


----------



## hdmossman

*Unbelievable*

Another update. 
Home office in Sheffield sent me an email stating that, while they have been telling me my PRIORITY settlement application was with an ECO for the last 6 weeks, in actuality they lost my appendix 2 (which they had previously confirmed they had received) and need me to re-send it. I did that yesterday. Today, I get an email that I have to pay the healthcare surcharge. I have a receipt that I already paid this with my online application, but this was a glitch with the online system (notice the online app website is a beta version-this glitch apparently has been fixed). So the solution you ask?
I had to re-submit an entirely new application and pay the healthcare surcharge and another application fee. A total of $2500. They say they will refund my application fee, but I am not counting on it.
The one bit of good news, hopefully, is that an entry clearance manager emailed me about my case. Not an entry clearance officer. Hopefully, this is a good sign and we skipped over an officer directly to a manager. Any thoughts? 
Thank you for your support. I feel like at least I am making progress.


----------



## hdmossman

Good luck!


----------



## dengreg

Hello everyone, just come back from my holiday in Jamaica and catching up. Needed a well deserved break after the stress of the whole application process. Congrats to all who have received their visas and good luck to all who are waiting for a decision.

Timeline... 
Country applying from : USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement and Dependent child (Non-Priority) 
Online Application Submitted: July 24/26, 2015
Biometrics Taken: July 27/29, 2015
Applications Mailed: July 31, 2015
Package Received in Sheffield: August 6, 2015
Email confirming receipt of documents: August 21, 2015


----------



## darren1871

*Spousal Visa Processing Times (US to UK)*

Hi,

Wondering if someone can advise on the current processing times for UK Spousal visas (applying from US). I've looked on the home office website but I was hoping to hear from someone with experience who has gone through this recently. Timelines are as follows:

Application and supporting documents received in Sheffield on 27th July 2015 (this was the date of the recorded delivery)
Email from home office confirming receipt on 12th August 2015.

I'm currently in the UK and my wife is in the US waiting for approval. It's the not knowing which is the thing that's getting to us both. We also used an immigration lawyer to ensure that all of the paperwork is correct etc and it should be a straight forward application.

Any advice or guidance gratefully received.

Darren


----------



## nyclon

darren1871 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if someone can advise on the current processing times for UK Spousal visas (applying from US). I've looked on the home office website but I was hoping to hear from someone with experience who has gone through this recently. Timelines are as follows:
> 
> Application and supporting documents received in Sheffield on 27th July 2015 (this was the date of the recorded delivery)
> Email from home office confirming receipt on 12th August 2015.
> 
> I'm currently in the UK and my wife is in the US waiting for approval. It's the not knowing which is the thing that's getting to us both. We also used an immigration lawyer to ensure that all of the paperwork is correct etc and it should be a straight forward application.
> 
> Any advice or guidance gratefully received.
> 
> Darren


I have added your post to our timeline thread. You can scroll back through the last several pages to see other people's timelines. Additionally, you can check this thread for non-priority processing from the US:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...rity-only-please-post-your-timeline-here.html


----------



## Simsy1982

Country of application: Colombia
Type of visa: fiance (marriage) PRIORITY Date of application: August 20 th 2015
Date of biometrics taken: August 25 th Date of documents received by embassy in Bogota: August 26 (timeline given 60+ working days)
Date of upgrade to priority: August 27 (timeline given 15 working days aprox.) Date of received priority upgrade: August 28 
Date of email received about application being assigned to Officer: September 3rd Date of email saying decision has been made: 3rd September
Visa received 7th September

From the day we upgraded it took 8 working days! We are so happy and relieved! Thanks again to Joppa , Nyclon and everyone else. Couldn't have done it without this forum!


----------



## crazycatlady

Congrats Simsy1982! Fantastic news! We are 1 week behind you, really hoping we get the same result as quickly as you


----------



## HatakeSage

Simsy1982 said:


> Country of application: Colombia
> Type of visa: fiance (marriage) PRIORITY Date of application: August 20 th 2015
> Date of biometrics taken: August 25 th Date of documents received by embassy in Bogota: August 26 (timeline given 60+ working days)
> Date of upgrade to priority: August 27 (timeline given 15 working days aprox.) Date of received priority upgrade: August 28
> Date of email received about application being assigned to Officer: September 3rd Date of email saying decision has been made: 3rd September
> Visa received 7th September
> 
> From the day we upgraded it took 8 working days! We are so happy and relieved! Thanks again to Joppa , Nyclon and everyone else. Couldn't have done it without this forum!


You got it on my birthday!
What a great day to get it on 
Glad you received yours. Hoping mine will go that quick!


----------



## Maria93

Happy birthday! And good luck to all of you waiting for your visas! Hope to hear good news from you soon


----------



## mconst1

Visa Type: Settlement (Fiance)
Submitted: St Petersburg (Priority)

Application Submitted Online: Monday 31 August
Biometrics taken and Papers Submitted: Wednesday 2 September
Documents Received Sheffield: Thursday 3 September
Decision Made: Tuesday 8 September

Will be picking them up tomorrow to find out decision. Nerve wracking stuff.


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

Still waiting, paid a ransoms amount for priority it seems. 

USC married to UKC. Applied for the UK Spousal Settlement visa from USA. 
(PRIORITY SETTLEMENT CASE) 

applied under CAT A, as well as showing property rental income from sponsor. 

Application submitted online/ Paid for/ NHS IHS Surcharge: 30 JUL 2015 
BIOMETRICS: 03 AUG 2105 
MAILED TO SHEFFIELD via VFS UPS PREPAID ROUNDTRIP (wrote Priority Settlement on envelope): 04 AUG 2015 
UKVI SHEFFIELD RECEIVED via UPS: 06 AUG 2015 

Email recognition of processing by ECO: 11 AUG 2015

Request for more evidence email from Sheffield addressed in my name: 21 AUG 2015 (I sent it by the 25th even though it stated that I must send the information by the 28th of AUG)

Since then their has been no response or acknowledgement, this for a priority application, I noticed Blueskyus posts (similar timeline) and they've received their visa since the 31st Aug. 
what should I expect, should I contact them ?


----------



## ktorres926

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Still waiting, paid a ransoms amount for priority it seems.
> 
> USC married to UKC. Applied for the UK Spousal Settlement visa from USA.
> (PRIORITY SETTLEMENT CASE)
> 
> applied under CAT A, as well as showing property rental income from sponsor.
> 
> Application submitted online/ Paid for/ NHS IHS Surcharge: 30 JUL 2015
> BIOMETRICS: 03 AUG 2105
> MAILED TO SHEFFIELD via VFS UPS PREPAID ROUNDTRIP (wrote Priority Settlement on envelope): 04 AUG 2015
> UKVI SHEFFIELD RECEIVED via UPS: 06 AUG 2015
> 
> Email recognition of processing by ECO: 11 AUG 2015
> 
> Request for more evidence email from Sheffield addressed in my name: 21 AUG 2015 (I sent it by the 25th even though it stated that I must send the information by the 28th of AUG)
> 
> Since then their has been no response or acknowledgement, this for a priority application, I noticed Blueskyus posts (similar timeline) and they've received their visa since the 31st Aug.
> what should I expect, should I contact them ?


I would imagine that since they requested additional evidence and have sent that in, you should have a decision made email any day now.


----------



## Mrs QL

Hi everyone, i will like to share the great news and the time line, im from el salvador, i travel to panama for biometric and send the application from el salvador to Colombia. i just got my passport. Me and my husband cant believe it we are so pleased 

Country applying from: El Salvador
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 4 april 2015
Date biometrics taken:10 june 2015 Panama
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 June 2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogota Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Date email application has been assigned 2: 13 August 2015
Date email decision has been made: 1 september
Date your visa was received: 8 September 2015 (fedex)


----------



## asimps87

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Fiance- getting married Nov. 5th
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 10th
Date biometrics taken: June 15th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 23rd
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received:....
Work days since acknowledgement: Day 54

Update! I received a decision e-mail today from Sheffield finally! Should be receiving my things in the mail this Friday! Fingers crossed  Good luck to those who were around the same timeline as me!!


----------



## Invisibleme

asimps87 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Fiance- getting married Nov. 5th
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 10th
> Date biometrics taken: June 15th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 23rd
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date your visa was received:....
> Work days since acknowledgement: Day 54
> 
> Update! I received a decision e-mail today from Sheffield finally! Should be receiving my things in the mail this Friday! Fingers crossed  Good luck to those who were around the same timeline as me!!


Awesome! Keep us updated on the decision. I hope your wait to Friday isn't too long and may the postman come early in the day.


----------



## VJC

VJC said:


> Just to update, Royal Mail tracking tells me it was signed for at 07:12 this morning so we're now at:
> 
> Application sent: 26/08/2012
> Application received:27/08/12
> Acknowledgement letter:?
> Bio-metrics appointment letter:?
> Bio-metrics enrolled:?
> Decision letter recieved:?
> Documents returned+Bio-Metrics card:?


So I forgot to update this last week when the biometrics & acknowledgement letter came - we're now at:

Application sent: 26/08/2012
Application received:27/08/12
Acknowledgement letter:04/09/12
Bio-metrics appointment letter:04/09/12
Bio-metrics enrolled:05/09/12
Decision letter recieved:?
Documents returned+Bio-Metrics card:?

Just waiting on the decision now!


----------



## TNLady

FYI to anyone who wants to read this, from the BBC: "Immigration rule 'has split 15,000 children from a parent'

Immigration rule 'has split 15,000 children from a parent' - BBC News


----------



## Armarna

Just wanted to say y'all have been a big help. I'm hoping this process is quick, but I guess we'll see. Figured I'd post our timeline to give any others in a similar situation an idea. 

How we stand now:


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 22nd
Date biometrics taken: August 27th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received September 4th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: *waiting*


----------



## dengreg

vjc said:


> so i forgot to update this last week when the biometrics & acknowledgement letter came - we're now at:
> 
> Application sent: 26/08/2012
> application received:27/08/12
> acknowledgement letter:04/09/12
> bio-metrics appointment letter:04/09/12
> bio-metrics enrolled:05/09/12
> decision letter recieved:?
> Documents returned+bio-metrics card:?
> 
> Just waiting on the decision now!


 2015?


----------



## HatakeSage

VJC said:


> So I forgot to update this last week when the biometrics & acknowledgement letter came - we're now at:
> 
> Application sent: 26/08/2012
> Application received:27/08/12
> Acknowledgement letter:04/09/12
> Bio-metrics appointment letter:04/09/12
> Bio-metrics enrolled:05/09/12
> Decision letter recieved:?
> Documents returned+Bio-Metrics card:?
> 
> Just waiting on the decision now!


 You been waiting a while!!


----------



## Aaka

Hello friends! 

We received an email today stating that our application has been received by the UKVI. 

A lot of people have been sharing the office location processing their visa and the projected timeline they were given.

Where can we find this information, please? (We applied from Rabat, Morocco).


----------



## tnicole209

Application sent from: USA
Type of Application: Settlement (PRIORITY)
Online Application sent: September 1, 2015
Bio-metrics appointment: September 4, 2015
Confirmation via email that Online Application Received by Sheffield: September 7, 2015
Appendix 2 and supporting documents received: September 7, 2015
Email received that a decision has been made: September 10, 2015
Documents returned: waiting

The turn around seems way too fast to be good news. Should I be worried?


----------



## ktorres926

tnicole209 said:


> Application sent from: USA
> Type of Application: Settlement (PRIORITY)
> Online Application sent: September 1, 2015
> Bio-metrics appointment: September 4, 2015
> Confirmation via email that Online Application Received by Sheffield: September 7, 2015
> Appendix 2 and supporting documents received: September 7, 2015
> Email received that a decision has been made: September 10, 2015
> Documents returned: waiting
> 
> The turn around seems way too fast to be good news. Should I be worried?


I know someone with almost the SAME timeline. Hoping for good news for the both of you. I am still waiting on my acknowledgement email which seems to be taking FOREVER even though my package was just signed for this past Tuesday. It seems like an eternity haha.


----------



## jordanoakley

Hi tnicole209
I have the Exact same timeline as you! I received an email this morning that a decision has been made. I too am feeling a little worried. I do know I read last years timelines with priority during September and they were processed quickly too. I used VFS for my return of documents and right now I am not able to see if it's on its way back to the USA.

Are you able to view your tracking? Who did you go through?


----------



## tnicole209

jordanoakley said:


> Hi tnicole209
> I have the Exact same timeline as you! I received an email this morning that a decision has been made. I too am feeling a little worried. I do know I read last years timelines with priority during September and they were processed quickly too. I used VFS for my return of documents and right now I am not able to see if it's on its way back to the USA.
> 
> Are you able to view your tracking? Who did you go through?


Hi Jordanoakley!

I too paid for the VFS return courier service, which actually appears to be sent from UPS (at least that is the link that the email from Sheffield provides to me). When I input the tracking #, it stated the following: 

A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated.

It appears that we are in the same boat and it doesn't seem like the documents have been sent out yet. 

In terms of the quick turn around, I am a bit more at ease since frantically researching this morning about the various timelines. According to the UK official visa and immigration website, settlement visas from the US for July 2015 (although I thought July would be slower than September since holidays are often taken in August and people are submitting visas for school to start in August/September), it provides the estimated timeline:

4% in 2 days
16% in 3 days
37% in 5 days
55% in 10 days
65% in 15 days
74% in 30 days
100% in 60 days

It doesn't indicate when they start "counting" from - when the online application is received or when they receive all the supporting docs and it is before an officer (assuming that is the case). I will update the thread as soon as I hear something. Fingers crossed for the both of us!


----------



## jordanoakley

Tnicole-- mine said the same thing on the UPS tracking website. I feel a lot better now. What financial category did you apply under? I applied under category F. I am really hoping to hear something soon. praying for the both of us. Keep me updated on your progress and I will too!


----------



## tnicole209

We applied as a category A. I also remember reading somewhere on here that it was taking a week and sometimes longer to get the documents back after a decision was made. I hope it doesn't take that long, but at least knowing this won't stress me out if I don't get it back sooner. Good luck!


----------



## lozmarne

I've seen lots with short turnarounds getting a positive outcome, so nothing to worry about in itself - good luck xx


----------



## jordanoakley

Thank you lozmarne! I'm hoping it all works out! 

tnicole hopefully we get our documents back Monday!


----------



## asimps87

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Fiance- getting married Nov. 5th
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 10th
Date biometrics taken: June 15th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 23rd
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: today!
Work days since acknowledgement: 54

I received my visa today in the mail! I'm very happy but a little confused. My fiance and I had applied to Sheffield for a settlement visa even though we're not married yet but I received a visa only for 6 months. He had paid the amount for the settlement visa, not a fiance one. So now would I have to reapply while I'm over in England? Any help would be appreciated. It would be horrible to leave each other after getting married.


----------



## rcm

Hi I'm wondering if anyone knows, if I've applied non-priority and received my email saying they have received my documents on the 28th of July. Am I able to upgrade to priority still or just have to wait? 

Thanks


----------



## hdmossman

hdmossman said:


> Another update.
> Home office in Sheffield sent me an email stating that, while they have been telling me my PRIORITY settlement application was with an ECO for the last 6 weeks, in actuality they lost my appendix 2 (which they had previously confirmed they had received) and need me to re-send it. I did that yesterday. Today, I get an email that I have to pay the healthcare surcharge. I have a receipt that I already paid this with my online application, but this was a glitch with the online system (notice the online app website is a beta version-this glitch apparently has been fixed). So the solution you ask?
> I had to re-submit an entirely new application and pay the healthcare surcharge and another application fee. A total of $2500. They say they will refund my application fee, but I am not counting on it.
> The one bit of good news, hopefully, is that an entry clearance manager emailed me about my case. Not an entry clearance officer. Hopefully, this is a good sign and we skipped over an officer directly to a manager. Any thoughts?
> Thank you for your support. I feel like at least I am making progress.


I received he email this morning that a decision has been made. I paid for courier service so should receive the decision Saturday or Monday. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## HatakeSage

Wow you guys are making me excited to put mine in.
Ugh less than a month now, I hope my turn around is as quick as yours!
I'll probably pack all my clothes and sit with three different pairs to last me haha!


----------



## Invisibleme

asimps87 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Fiance- getting married Nov. 5th
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 10th
> Date biometrics taken: June 15th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 23rd
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date your visa was received: today!
> Work days since acknowledgement: 54
> 
> I received my visa today in the mail! I'm very happy but a little confused. My fiance and I had applied to Sheffield for a settlement visa even though we're not married yet but I received a visa only for 6 months. He had paid the amount for the settlement visa, not a fiance one. So now would I have to reapply while I'm over in England? Any help would be appreciated. It would be horrible to leave each other after getting married.


Congrats!! Fiance visas are only for 6 months and cost the same as a spouse visa. Once you are married you will apply for a spouse visa FLR(M) and will have to pay again. You can apply from within the UK, so you won't be separated.


----------



## tnicole209

Just received an update from UPS that my package is scheduled to arrive at the end of the day on Monday, September 14, 2015 (3 business days from decision being made today, September 10th). I will update everyone on Monday as to the decision!


----------



## nyclon

asimps87 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Fiance- getting married Nov. 5th
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 10th
> Date biometrics taken: June 15th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 23rd
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date your visa was received: today!
> Work days since acknowledgement: 54
> 
> I received my visa today in the mail! I'm very happy but a little confused. My fiance and I had applied to Sheffield for a settlement visa even though we're not married yet but I received a visa only for 6 months. He had paid the amount for the settlement visa, not a fiance one. So now would I have to reapply while I'm over in England? Any help would be appreciated. It would be horrible to leave each other after getting married.


A fiancé visa is a settlement visa in that it leads to settlement. A spouse settlement visa and a fiancé visa cost the same. For this reason a lot of people choose to marry in the U.S. to save the cost of 1 visa. Your fiancé visa is valid for 6 months during which time you must marry after which you apply for FLR (M) from within the UK. It's good for 2.5 years. After 2.5 years you renew FLR (M). And yes, you pay each time. FLR (M) costs £649 by post or for an extra £400 you can book an in person appointment. After 5 years and passing the Life in the UK test (£50) you apply for ILR which at the moment costs £1500.


----------



## altmosphere

Country applying from: Turkey 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/ EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): 28th August 2015 - in person from Tls contact
Date biometrics taken: 28th August 2015( as far as i see it's always just after you give your documents to the agent)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1st September 2015
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
Projected timeline given: 2-3 weeks
Decision Made: 7th September 2015
Date your visa was received: 8th September 2015


----------



## pic3789

Application sent from: USA
Type of Application: Settlement (PRIORITY)
Online Application sent: September 7, 2015
Bio-metrics appointment: September 11, 2015
Supporting documents mailed: September 11, 2015
Supporting documents signed for at Sheffield: September 14, 2015
Email received that a decision has been made: 
Documents returned: 

Crossing fingers the turnaround is as quick as others have had recently with priority from the US...


----------



## ktorres926

Figured I would go ahead and post what I have so far...

Application sent from: USA
Type of Application: Settlement (PRIORITY)
Online Application sent: August 26, 2015
Bio-metrics appointment: August 31, 2015 
Supporting documents signed for at Sheffield: September 8, 2015
Acknowledgment Email: Nothing yet  
Email received that a decision has been made: 
Documents returned:


----------



## jordanoakley

I am suppose to receive my visa in the mail today.
tnicole-- keep me updated on your outcome!
here is my timeline

September 2, 2015 Spousal Visa PRIORITY Documents sent to sheffield
September 4, 2015 Documents Arrived in Sheffield
September 7, 2015 Email Confirming documents were being assigned to entry clearance officer
September 10, 2015 Decision has been made email
September 14, 2015 hoping package arrives today  

i will keep you all updated!


----------



## tnicole209

*Update on my timeline- VISA REC'D*

Type of Application: Settlement/Spousal (PRIORITY)
Application sent from: USA to UK
Online Application submitted: September 1, 2015
Bio-metrics appointment: September 4, 2015
Mailed out supporting documents to Sheffield: September 4, 2015
Confirmation via email that ONLINE Application Received by Sheffield: September 7, 2015
Appendix 2 and supporting documents received by Sheffield (via confirmation from UPS): September 7, 2015
Email received that a decision has been made: September 10, 2015
Documents returned/Received with VISA: September 14, 2015

VISA APPROVED! I actually teared up! 14 days start to finish! The priority service was worth it because it decreased the number of days I was stressed! 

Note: I indicated a desired travel date of December 1st and was given November 27-December 27 so right in my requested time frame.

Joppa- Thanks so much for all your help along the way.


Good luck jordanoakley. Hope you get the same results!


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

Getting really frustrated. Priority application it seems must have been placed in the non-priority pile or who knows? even though it is assigned to an ECO more than 30+ days ago. They requested more evidence more than 20+ days ago and I sent it and has been a uncertain wait. This situation is really stressful and tearing me and the spouse apart.


----------



## ktorres926

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Getting really frustrated. Priority application it seems must have been placed in the non-priority pile or who knows? even though it is assigned to an ECO more than 30+ days ago. They requested more evidence more than 20+ days ago and I sent it and has been a uncertain wait. This situation is really stressful and tearing me and the spouse apart.


Have you tried to contact them recently to check what's going on?


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

ktorres926 said:


> TerminatorSpeaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting really frustrated. Priority application it seems must have been placed in the non-priority pile or who knows? even though it is assigned to an ECO more than 30+ days ago. They requested more evidence more than 20+ days ago and I sent it and has been a uncertain wait. This situation is really stressful and tearing me and the spouse apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to contact them recently to check what's going on?
Click to expand...


I did contact them last week at [email protected] which was the email used to send the requested evidence

No response yet


----------



## jordanoakley

Visa granted! Came in the mail today! I am so thankful this has been such an incredible journey! If anyone ever has any questions regarding a spousal visa and applied under category F of the financial portion I would be more than happy to help. I know how stressful it is. 
Feel free to message me


----------



## austinchrisb

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> I did contact them last week at which was the email used to send the requested evidence
> 
> No response yet


What was the requested evidence? Just curious as I may be in the same boat.


----------



## HatakeSage

Oh my gosh you guys are killing me with your fast turn arounds.
GIVE ME THAT LUCK, UGH. </33

Soon! Soon! I hope October is as eventful!


----------



## Jonfhoag

New here. Here was my timeline.

Type of Application: Settlement/Spousal (PRIORITY)
Application sent from: USA 
Online Application submitted: August 14, 2015
Bio-metrics appointment: August 20, 2015
Mailed out supporting documents to Sheffield: August 20, 2015
Confirmation via email that documents were received: September 3, 2015
Email received that a decision has been made: September 10, 2015
Documents returned/Received with VISA: September 14, 2015

Hope everything goes smoothly for everyone in limbo. Just keep the positive thoughts up.


----------



## Snooky1979

jordanoakley said:


> Visa granted! Came in the mail today! I am so thankful this has been such an incredible journey! If anyone ever has any questions regarding a spousal visa and applied under category F of the financial portion I would be more than happy to help. I know how stressful it is.
> Feel free to message me


Hi Congrats. I applied under category F too, I am just wondering, would it affect my application if my sponsor haven't paid his tax from year 2013-2014? He only paid his National Insurance so we can have proof of ongoing self- employment. We only supplied the tax year 2014-2015 which is the tax is due to be paid not until next year.


----------



## ktorres926

Jonfhoag said:


> New here. Here was my timeline.
> 
> Type of Application: Settlement/Spousal (PRIORITY)
> Application sent from: USA
> Online Application submitted: August 14, 2015
> Bio-metrics appointment: August 20, 2015
> Mailed out supporting documents to Sheffield: August 20, 2015
> Confirmation via email that documents were received: September 3, 2015
> Email received that a decision has been made: September 10, 2015
> Documents returned/Received with VISA: September 14, 2015
> 
> Hope everything goes smoothly for everyone in limbo. Just keep the positive thoughts up.


I am hoping mine will be somewhat similar to yours. I posted earlier, I still haven't gotten an acknowledgement email so I was beginning to worry. My docs arrived (they were signed for) on Sept 8th. I hope I hear something soon. Congrats on getting the visa!!


----------



## Hobbiton

Aaka said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> We received an email today stating that our application has been received by the UKVI.
> 
> A lot of people have been sharing the office location processing their visa and the projected timeline they were given.
> 
> Where can we find this information, please? (We applied from Rabat, Morocco).


Hi, since you applied in Rabat, your visa will be processed in Paris.
Processing time for visa in Rabat made in July is: 3 days: 2% 5 days: 2% 10 days: 12%	15 days: 18% 30 days: 27% 60 days: 97% 90 days: 97% 120 days: 100%

you can see the processing time in this link: https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y 

Good luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hobbiton

Hello again, 

after we got refusal in August, finally we decided to make a fresh application. I've seen on teleperformance that they have now put the priority option for visa settelment, we want to apply using the Priority service and I want to ask if it's good for us that after we got refusal last month we use the priority service or is not advisable as we do not want to lose 532.80 euros.

Thanks


----------



## austinchrisb

Does anyone know the common processing times after Sheffield requests additional documents? My application was acknowledged on September 2 after upgrading to priority but we received a request for additional documentation on September 4. We were given a week to get the documentation in by Sept 11 which we did. I haven't received any acknowledgement or anything so I'm a bit nervous as its now the 15th. I am SUPER grateful they reached out requested more information but am just nervous as we paid priority and haven't heard anything back yet? Anyone have any experience or intel on a situation like this?


----------



## Aaka

Hobbiton said:


> Hi, since you applied in Rabat, your visa will be processed in Paris.
> Processing time for visa in Rabat made in July is: 3 days: 2% 5 days: 2% 10 days: 12%	15 days: 18% 30 days: 27% 60 days: 97% 90 days: 97% 120 days: 100%
> 
> you can see the processing time in this link: https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y
> 
> Good luck:fingerscrossed:


Thank you very much, Hobbiton!


----------



## hdmossman

Finally received my visa yesterday afternoon! Very relieved. Anything that could have gone wrong with our application at UK immigration did. It took 12 weeks to the day for an uncomplicated PRIORITY spousal visa. They lost parts of my application despite confirming they had it and saying it had been assigned to an ECO. Once they got it to an ECO (actually they skipped an ECO and it went straight to an EC manager), it only took 2 days.They actually sent us an APOLOGY email. For those unfamiliar with UK government, this is virtually unheard of. It was a very stressful time and we are drained, but happy to be leaving tomorrow. 
Thanks for all the support.


----------



## antshiel1970

Snooky1979 said:


> Hi Congrats. I applied under category F too, I am just wondering, would it affect my application if my sponsor haven't paid his tax from year 2013-2014? He only paid his National Insurance so we can have proof of ongoing self- employment. We only supplied the tax year 2014-2015 which is the tax is due to be paid not until next year.



How did you show proof of tax paid and unpaid? If you sent in an sa300/ 302 I think it shows what tax is paid and owing from previous years too.


----------



## crazycatlady

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
Date application submitted: 26 August (online)
Date biometrics taken: 2 September
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 September
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá, Colombia
Projected timeline given: None
Assigned to ECO email received: 10 September
Decision Made email received: 11 September 
Date visa was received: 15 September

We put a "would like to travel date" of 10 October, but actually that is the date the vignette expires, so we need to get a jiggle on! Definitely not complaining though 

We're so excited (and relieved)! 
We really appreciate everyone's advice and contributions on this forum.

Good luck to those preparing their applications and to those who are waiting for their good news.


----------



## Simsy1982

Yay congratulations


----------



## Snooky1979

antshiel1970 said:


> How did you show proof of tax paid and unpaid? If you sent in an sa300/ 302 I think it shows what tax is paid and owing from previous years too.


I submitted the SA302 for 3years. If there is unpaid tax, would this cause us a trouble that can lead for refusal? I'm started panicking now. 😥


----------



## antshiel1970

Snooky1979 said:


> I submitted the SA302 for 3years. If there is unpaid tax, would this cause us a trouble that can lead for refusal? I'm started panicking now. 😥


I would say no but the honest answer to that is I don't know, The only reason for them to refuse your application is if they think that because you haven't paid the tax due that you might be in dispute over it. If they think you are disputing it then it would usually be as a result of paying too much tax, if you are disputing it then you are disputing the amount of taxable income you have earned.

It states that you need to show "evidence of the amount of tax payable, paid and unpaid for the last financial year" not previous years. 

With this I would say that they are not interested in prior years.
Maybe someone else knows for sure but I don't sorry but I hope your visa comes soon, good luck


----------



## Snooky1979

antshiel1970 said:


> I would say no but the honest answer to that is I don't know, The only reason for them to refuse your application is if they think that because you haven't paid the tax due that you might be in dispute over it. If they think you are disputing it then it would usually be as a result of paying too much tax, if you are disputing it then you are disputing the amount of taxable income you have earned.
> 
> It states that you need to show "evidence of the amount of tax payable, paid and unpaid for the last financial year" not previous years.
> 
> With this I would say that they are not interested in prior years.
> Maybe someone else knows for sure but I don't sorry but I hope your visa comes soon, good luck


Hi 
Thanks for the positive reply. 
Nope- we're not disputing it as we already paid the penalty from previous tax year, we only haven't paid the full amount of tax 2013-2014 bill but fully paid all the National Insurance Contribution. 
Fingers crossed..😃


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

austinchrisb said:


> TerminatorSpeaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did contact them last week at which was the email used to send the requested evidence
> 
> No response yet
> 
> 
> 
> What was the requested evidence? Just curious as I may be in the same boat.
Click to expand...


I applied under Cat A and Cat D, property rental Income. They requested proof of ownership of property and tenancy agreements showing rent.


----------



## Syrena

*UK Spouse Visa from Tunisia*

Hi !  


Country applying from: Tunisia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17/09/2015
Date biometrics taken: 17/09/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: not yet received
Office location processing your visa: Paris
Projected timeline given: 60 working days - approx 17/12/2015
Date your visa was received: .... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## austinchrisb

Here is my timeline. Can someone help me out here or am I going crazy? I am waiting to hear back about a decision being made but have a fear that my application was lost in the shuffle when sending in further documentation. I called the Sheffield visa hotline and paid to speak to someone who said they escalated the situation. That call happened yesterday. I'm just nervous because my date of travel is in the next two weeks and with priority, i figured that the turnaround would be what I have been seeing on this board. Should I be nervous?

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement – Fiance (Priority)
Date application submitted: Aug 18 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Aug 21
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 2
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Request for courier service: Sept 2 (and purchased)
Upgrade to priority: Sept 3
Request for further documentation: Sept 4
Documentation sent: Sept 11
Decision Made email received: 
Date visa was received:


----------



## Invisibleme

austinchrisb said:


> Here is my timeline. Can someone help me out here or am I going crazy? I am waiting to hear back about a decision being made but have a fear that my application was lost in the shuffle when sending in further documentation. I called the Sheffield visa hotline and paid to speak to someone who said they escalated the situation. That call happened yesterday. I'm just nervous because my date of travel is in the next two weeks and with priority, i figured that the turnaround would be what I have been seeing on this board. Should I be nervous?
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement – Fiance (Priority)
> Date application submitted: Aug 18 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: Aug 21
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 2
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Request for courier service: Sept 2 (and purchased)
> Upgrade to priority: Sept 3
> Request for further documentation: Sept 4
> Documentation sent: Sept 11
> Decision Made email received:
> Date visa was received:


You're only at 12 working days and they've requested things from you twice. Priority does not guarantee a quick decision, only that it will be passed along to an ECO before non priority. They do not care that your travel date is soon... Did you already book tickets? You've done everything you can including calling and having it escalated. It's really stressful, but you just have to wait for now. 

What did they request from you?


----------



## austinchrisb

Invisibleme said:


> You're only at 12 working days and they've requested things from you twice. Priority does not guarantee a quick decision, only that it will be passed along to an ECO before non priority. They do not care that your travel date is soon... Did you already book tickets? You've done everything you can including calling and having it escalated. It's really stressful, but you just have to wait for now.
> 
> What did they request from you?


They requested a new courier service as I thought Fed-Ex was a viable option. The new request was for further evidence of sponser's self-employment. I'm extremely grateful they contacted me to get that evidence to them. Maybe I'm just paranoid/worried since I see all the fast turnaround times. I've just read stories on this board where something is misplaced and it turns into a huge debacle. Haven't purchased tickets yet.


----------



## HatakeSage

Generally they also are allowed to go on vacation during the month of August too, so that might have slowed your response time. I'd not worry about it, I'm sure you'll get a response soon.


----------



## Invisibleme

austinchrisb said:


> They requested a new courier service as I thought Fed-Ex was a viable option. The new request was for further evidence of sponser's self-employment. I'm extremely grateful they contacted me to get that evidence to them. Maybe I'm just paranoid/worried since I see all the fast turnaround times. I've just read stories on this board where something is misplaced and it turns into a huge debacle. Haven't purchased tickets yet.


I don't think you need to worry at this point. I've seen people post that self employment isn't as straightforward as other categories so it might take them longer to check and confirm. At least you know they are working on it. Awesome that they requested things from you. There's been a few rejected recently that never got that chance.


----------



## austinchrisb

Invisibleme said:


> I don't think you need to worry at this point. I've seen people post that self employment isn't as straightforward as other categories so it might take them longer to check and confirm. At least you know they are working on it. Awesome that they requested things from you. There's been a few rejected recently that never got that chance.


Thanks for the kind words. I will keep timeline updated.


----------



## mrmajestic

Country applying from: ISRAEL
Type of visa applied for: spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (British Consulate Tel Aviv): July 7th 2015 
Date biometrics taken: 7th July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul 
Projected timeline given: 60 days

Decision received today 18th September on 52nd working day.
Now waiting for passport but we don't know the decision.
Will update.


----------



## soundslikescott

Hi all. My wife's visa finally arrived yesterday. We're both ecstatic and relieved the whole process is over! Seems like the summer slump is over and hopefully all those still waiting for a decision will hear soon. 

Here's my final timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online): May 27th 
Date biometrics taken: 12th June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 6th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

Decision made email: September 15th
Documents received: September 17th (via UPS)

All the best to those waiting, and a huge thankyou to everybody who contributes on here, your help and advice has been greatly appreciated


----------



## AmyLam

Hi everyone, 

Country applying from: Prague, Czech Republic.
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Settlement/ Non priority (Priority service for settlement visa is not available to purchase T_T)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 12th August 2015
Date biometrics taken: 12th August 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13th August 2015 (email received) 
Office location processing your visa: UKVI in Warsaw, Poland
Projected timeline given: none
Date your visa was received: *still waiting* 

My tracking account on TLS contact website did not work so I emailed them and got the standard reply saying "it is yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO)" on Sept 9th. On the same day, I went to the VAC to ask and got the update from the lady's internal database saying its "READY". I asked if that meant decision has been made and I could expect my passport in the post soon. She said yes. 

However, I have not received any confirmation emails about decision been made or courier been return, whatsoever. 

Can anyone please tell me who to believe? This waiting game is so stressful 

Thanks a lot


----------



## mrmajestic

AmyLam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Country applying from: Prague, Czech Republic.
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance Settlement/ Non priority (Priority service for settlement visa is not available to purchase T_T)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 12th August 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 12th August 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13th August 2015 (email received)
> Office location processing your visa: UKVI in Warsaw, Poland
> Projected timeline given: none
> Date your visa was received: *still waiting*
> 
> My tracking account on TLS contact website did not work so I emailed them and got the standard reply saying "it is yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO)" on Sept 9th. On the same day, I went to the VAC to ask and got the update from the lady's internal database saying its "READY". I asked if that meant decision has been made and I could expect my passport in the post soon. She said yes.
> 
> However, I have not received any confirmation emails about decision been made or courier been return, whatsoever.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me who to believe? This waiting game is so stressful
> 
> Thanks a lot


You need to check the amount of time it takes for visas being processed in Prague on the UK govt website. For our one done in Israel it said 60 working days. So you need to count (however long it is for Prague applications - might not be 60 working days) from the date that you did biometrics - then you can figure out an estimated date.

Try googling "UK visa application from Prague timing" or something along those lines and talk to others in this forum, there will be some.

Good luck, I know its gruelling.


----------



## Leylosh

Country applying from: Turkey
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
Date application submitted: 3rd September 2015
Date biometrics taken: 18th September 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
Projected timeline given: 5-10 weeks
Date your visa was received:


----------



## armani08

Country applying from: UAE
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 9th September 2015
Date biometrics taken: 15th September 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:16th September 2015
Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi
Projected timeline given: up to 60 working days
Date your visa was received: waiting!!


----------



## Jaav

Finally my wife got her visa delivered today from Srilanka!!
Now we are planning to travel next month, I am very confused about the transit visa rules. 

Hi all, my wife got her visa delivered today. We're so happy that the whole process is over, now we are planning to travel next month.

Here's my visa timeline:

Country applying: SRI LANKA
Type of visa: SPOUSE/SETTLEMENT (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 8 JULY
Date biometrics taken: 17 JULY
Date documentation was received by British Deputy High Commission: 22 July
Office location processing your visa: India, Chennai 
Projected timeline given: 60 working days

Decision made email: 15 September
Documents received: 17 September 

Wishing you all the very best for the future and a big thank you to everybody who contributes on here.


----------



## luvdmx

*Hi*

Country applying from: North Cyprus 
Applicant Nationality: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non priority)
Category: DLA
Date application submitted: Aug 18 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Aug 19
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug 21 2015
Office location processing your visa: INSTANBUL
Projected timeline given: 
Decision Made email received: 
Date visa was received:

My spouse had telephone interview on 7th Sep 2015. Straight forward questions. I tried emailing UVKI to know about application status, but I receive application it is yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO.

Even after phone interview, not yet assessed?. I am confused


----------



## MacUK

There is something that confuses me. I entered the UK on the 27th June 2013. So the earliest I could apply is 30th of November. 
However, I have been travelling out of the UK during these 30 months, for a total of 43 days (spent outside of UK since I entered on the 27/06/2013).
Does this have anything to do with my application date or not? 
I could still apply after the 30 November 2015, regardless of those 43 days spent outside of the UK? 
Thank you.


----------



## sijo.kurian

*Clarification on Same day booking*

Hello Joppa,

Many thanks for the explanation. How ever request your help on getting a clarification.

I have arrived in UK on Spouse Visa on 12th June 2013. So my 30 months comletion would be 12th Dec, 2015. Based on the 30 months minus 28 days , I should be apply to anytime after 15th Nov'2015. 

My question is can I book now itself for a same day appointment for a post 15th Nov date? . Which would be the date of applicaton, whether it would be the day of booking or the day of appointment. 

Thanks in advance for your help.

Sijo


----------



## mrmajestic

mrmajestic said:


> Country applying from: ISRAEL
> Type of visa applied for: spouse/settlement
> Date application submitted (British Consulate Tel Aviv): July 7th 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 7th July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
> Projected timeline given: 60 days
> 
> Decision received today 18th September on 52nd working day.
> Now waiting for passport but we don't know the decision.
> Will update.


The passport with visa inside it arrived on Sunday 20th September 2015. So the entire process from applying in Tel Aviv to receiving the visa back took 52 working days (a week short of three months).

My advice to anyone applying, be extremely detailed and very detail critical of the info you provide. its worth using a lawyer (even in our case where I am quite good at this kind of thing). DO NOT underestimate this process....

And good luck! Its a long hard slog but its worth it in the end.


----------



## Hobbiton

Well, here I am again. 

Country applying from: (Madrid) Spain
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement / 2nd attempt (1st was refused on lack of proof on Financial and accommodation)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16th Sept 2015 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 21st of September 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22nd of September
Office location processing your visa: Croydon/ London
Projected timeline given: 3 to 10 weeks
Date your visa was received:


----------



## ktorres926

ktorres926 said:


> Figured I would go ahead and post what I have so far...
> 
> Application sent from: USA
> Type of Application: Settlement (PRIORITY)
> Online Application sent: August 26, 2015
> Bio-metrics appointment: August 31, 2015
> Supporting documents signed for at Sheffield: September 8, 2015
> Acknowledgment Email: Nothing yet
> Email received that a decision has been made:
> Documents returned:


Update to this...Just received my acknowledgement email this morning FINALLY! So now shall wait some more. 

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## cersei

Hobbiton said:


> Well, here I am again.
> 
> Country applying from: (Madrid) Spain
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement / 2nd attempt (1st was refused on lack of proof on Financial and accommodation)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 16th Sept 2015 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 21st of September 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22nd of September
> Office location processing your visa: Croydon/ London
> Projected timeline given: 3 to 10 weeks
> Date your visa was received:


Good luck!!


----------



## Syrena

*UK Spouse Visa from Tunisia : Update 1*



Syrena said:


> Hi !
> 
> 
> Country applying from: Tunisia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 17/09/2015
> Date biometrics taken: 17/09/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: not yet received
> Office location processing your visa: Paris
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days - approx 17/12/2015
> Date your visa was received: .... :fingerscrossed:



Country applying from: Tunisia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17/09/2015
Date biometrics taken: 17/09/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21/09/2015
Office location processing your visa: Paris
Projected timeline given: 60 working days - approx 17/12/2015
Date your visa was received: ....


----------



## Hobbiton

cersei said:


> Hobbiton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here I am again.
> 
> Country applying from: (Madrid) Spain
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement / 2nd attempt (1st was refused on lack of proof on Financial and accommodation)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 16th Sept 2015 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 21st of September 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22nd of September
> Office location processing your visa: Croydon/ London
> Projected timeline given: 3 to 10 weeks
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!!
Click to expand...

Thank you 

Good luck to you too, hope you get your visa soon.


----------



## tbmz

Country applying from: USA (New York)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 3rd September
Date biometrics taken: 8th September
Date documents sent: 17th September
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *Awaiting*
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: *?*
Date your visa was received: *?*


The wait feels like forever!


----------



## pic3789

Application sent from: USA
Type of Application: Settlement (PRIORITY)
Online Application sent: September 7, 2015
Bio-metrics appointment: September 11, 2015
Supporting documents mailed: September 11, 2015
Supporting documents signed for at Sheffield: September 14, 2015
Email acknowledging application was received at Sheffield: September 21, 2015
Email received that a decision has been made: September 23, 2015
Documents returned: 

This is going to be the longest couple days ever. I'm pretty nervous, so nervous that I'm posting this before 7am...


----------



## ktorres926

And another update...

Application sent from: USA
Type of Application: Settlement (PRIORITY)
Online Application sent: August 26, 2015
Bio-metrics appointment: August 31, 2015
Supporting documents mailed: September 5, 2015
Supporting documents signed for at Sheffield: September 8, 2015
Email acknowledging application was received at Sheffield: September 22, 2015
Email received that a decision has been made: September 23, 2015
Documents returned: 


Such a fast turnaround. I am soooooo nervous!!! I hope it's good news!


----------



## Hobbiton

ktorres926 said:


> And another update...
> 
> Application sent from: USA
> Type of Application: Settlement (PRIORITY)
> Online Application sent: August 26, 2015
> Bio-metrics appointment: August 31, 2015
> Supporting documents mailed: September 5, 2015
> Supporting documents signed for at Sheffield: September 8, 2015
> Email acknowledging application was received at Sheffield: September 22, 2015
> Email received that a decision has been made: September 23, 2015
> Documents returned:
> 
> 
> Such a fast turnaround. I am soooooo nervous!!! I hope it's good news!


Congratulations, stay calm and don't worry I am sure you get visa. I am so happy for you


----------



## ktorres926

Hobbiton said:


> Congratulations, stay calm and don't worry I am sure you get visa. I am so happy for you


Thank you, Hobbiton. I am super nervous. That just seems so quick from the acknowledgement to the decision made. I know in my mind that we provided every piece of evidence they required, but it's still scary! That is awfully quick.


----------



## Hobbiton

ktorres926 said:


> Hobbiton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, stay calm and don't worry I am sure you get visa. I am so happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Hobbiton. I am super nervous. That just seems so quick from the acknowledgement to the decision made. I know in my mind that we provided every piece of evidence they required, but it's still scary! That is awfully quick.
Click to expand...

Don't worry I am sure you get visa, I think when ECO decides to refuse the visa he has to give his refusal reason to his boss to make sure that he has not made any mistake in the refusal, so it would take a week or so, at least in my case, I received decision email on the 13th August and the refusal letter say refused on 6th August..

Don't worry and stay calm, I am so happy for you


----------



## ktorres926

Hobbiton said:


> Don't worry I am sure you get visa, I think when ECO decides to refuse the visa he has to give his refusal reason to his boss to make sure that he has not made any mistake in the refusal, so it would take a week or so, at least in my case, I received decision email on the 13th August and the refusal letter say refused on 6th August..
> 
> Don't worry and stay calm, I am so happy for you


Thanks for the vote of confidence! I have heard that refusals tend to take a bit longer than an approval, but still, nothing prepares you for this feeling when it's your own application. 

I appreciate the kind words and I really hope this ends up working out for you also!


----------



## pic3789

ktorres926 said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence! I have heard that refusals tend to take a bit longer than an approval, but still, nothing prepares you for this feeling when it's your own application.
> 
> I appreciate the kind words and I really hope this ends up working out for you also!


Is there actually any truth to that? If so, that could give us some more comfort.


----------



## tbmz

Good luck ktorress926!! I'm sure you will be fine! Let us know


----------



## ktorres926

Thanks, guys!

You are all making me feel so much better! 

I would say that it would take a little longer for a refusal just because I think they would try to investigate a bit more, but I don't know that for sure. I mean logically that makes sense to me...but the whole process is a mystery.


----------



## Hobbiton

I have read in other post (I don't remember where) but they said that if is a refusal, the ECO has to give his decision to his boss so he can review again and see if the refusal reason is correct so they have to investigate it a bit more. also my own experience, first time I applied on May and get decision made on 13th August and when I read the refusal letter it said they refused on 6th August, so they took more time to review again.

Good luck to you all


----------



## cersei

Hobbiton said:


> I have read in other post (I don't remember where) but they said that if is a refusal, the ECO has to give his decision to his boss so he can review again and see if the refusal reason is correct so they have to investigate it a bit more. also my own experience, first time I applied on May and get decision made on 13th August and when I read the refusal letter it said they refused on 6th August, so they took more time to review again.
> 
> Good luck to you all


Oh, now I'm really sad. My button disappeared last week and I've yet to get a "decision email". I miss my husband so much, this has just been the worst summer.


----------



## SomeoneFromMumbai

Country applying from: India (Mumbai North)
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): online: 12 August 2015, in person: 21 August 2015
Date biometrics taken: 21 August 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 August 2015
Office location processing your visa: Mumbai
Projected timeline given: online it said most are processed within 10-15 working days
Date your visa was received: issued on: 1 September 2015, received through the mail: 3 September 2015


----------



## Hobbiton

cersei said:


> Hobbiton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read in other post (I don't remember where) but they said that if is a refusal, the ECO has to give his decision to his boss so he can review again and see if the refusal reason is correct so they have to investigate it a bit more. also my own experience, first time I applied on May and get decision made on 13th August and when I read the refusal letter it said they refused on 6th August, so they took more time to review again.
> 
> Good luck to you all
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now I'm really sad. My button disappeared last week and I've yet to get a "decision email". I miss my husband so much, this has just been the worst summer.
Click to expand...

Which button disappeared? if you are applying in USA non - priority it may take a bit more to get decision made. Don't worry you will get you visa, I also miss my husband, last time I see him was in January and last Monday when I submitted application in person was our anniversary.
sometimes I feel down and disappointed but I try to focus in other things and don't think too much about this process. 

I hope you get a shiny visa in your passport. Good luck


----------



## tbmz

cersei said:


> Oh, now I'm really sad. My button disappeared last week and I've yet to get a "decision email". I miss my husband so much, this has just been the worst summer.


What button? If you dont mind me asking


----------



## austinchrisb

ktorres926 said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> You are all making me feel so much better!
> 
> I would say that it would take a little longer for a refusal just because I think they would try to investigate a bit more, but I don't know that for sure. I mean logically that makes sense to me...but the whole process is a mystery.


This is making me freak out a bit since I have yet to receive a decison made email. My timeline is as follows:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement – Fiance (Priority)
Date application submitted: Aug 18 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Aug 21
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 2
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Request for courier service: Sept 2 (and purchased)
Upgrade to priority: Sept 3
Request for further documentation: Sept 4
Documentation sent: Sept 11
Decision Made email received: 
Date visa was received:

I know that this process takes time but seeing some of these quick turnarounds, along with the possible reasons for it taking longer than normal, are a bit unsettling. Our finanical requirement is self-employed which requires extra paperwork and investigation so I'm hoping that could be the reason...


----------



## cersei

Hobbiton said:


> Which button disappeared? if you are applying in USA non - priority it may take a bit more to get decision made. Don't worry you will get you visa, I also miss my husband, last time I see him was in January and last Monday when I submitted application in person was our anniversary.
> sometimes I feel down and disappointed but I try to focus in other things and don't think too much about this process.
> 
> I hope you get a shiny visa in your passport. Good luck


Apologies for leaving that out! The IHS Request Refund button. I applied (non-priority) before the IHS payment and application processes were merged. The consensus seems to be that once that button disappears they're actively working on your application or have already made a decision.

Trying to keep positive. It's hard. Today is hard.


----------



## ktorres926

cersei said:


> Apologies for leaving that out! The IHS Request Refund button. I applied (non-priority) before the IHS payment and application processes were merged. The consensus seems to be that once that button disappears they're actively working on your application or have already made a decision.
> 
> Trying to keep positive. It's hard. Today is hard.


Hang in there! You have to be getting close to the end of all this. I know it sucks, you've been waiting forever. This is going to happen!


----------



## cersei

ktorres926 said:


> Hang in there! You have to be getting close to the end of all this. I know it sucks, you've been waiting forever. This is going to happen!


Thanks! I'll stop derailing the thread now! Back to timelines!

Sending good vibes to all of you!


----------



## Zenobie

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement ? Fiance (Non-Priority/although thought I was Priority until 3 weeks ago) with Immigration Lawyer assistance 
Date application submitted online: July 18th 
Date biometrics taken: July 31st 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 3rd via DHL tracking 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 2-8 weeks (by Lawyer originally, now up to 24?!) 
Acknowledgement email: August 12th
Request for further documentation (appendix 2): August 12th by August 21st 
Documentation sent by lawyer: August 17th
Requested Travel date: September 13th
Wedding: October 26th 
Decision Made email received: Still waiting, working day 38..
Date visa was received: I wish!

I wanted to apply back in May/early June but my lawyer expected to see things done by early September and getting our fiancé visa to early would create a panic when it came time after the wedding to get our
marriage Visa and LTR. Unfortunately I know now that was unrealistic and I'm stressing out as I am only 32 days from our booked and paid wedding, as well as all the vendors and such.. my mother and maid of honour both have flights booked from Canada that are not refundable and am panicking without my passport.. being its so close I worry I'll miss the wedding now and I've quit my government job 3 weeks ago and the mover is waiting on me to take my small pallet of stuff overseas and I've been paying my rent a week at a time (thankfully have very supportive roommates) but I'm meant to be there right now.. I've been stalking this forum for weeks and finally decided I should share my story as I'm Hoping we won't have to wait the full 60 days or more as that would be past our wedding and when my mom and best friend arrive for the wedding.. Any assurance that I'll be there before the end of October or information would be so amazing right now but the inquiry service keeps giving me the yet to be assessed answer (even though they looked at it in August to know the appendix 2 was missing) via the email, is it at all with calling the phone line? It's so expensive! Thanks for reading and pardon the iPhone imposed typos lol


----------



## Leylosh

Leylosh said:


> Country applying from: Turkey
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
> Date application submitted: 3rd September 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 18th September 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st September 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
> Projected timeline given: 5-10 weeks
> Date your visa was received:


Documentation received date updated.


----------



## HatakeSage

Zenobie said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement ? Fiance (Non-Priority/although thought I was Priority until 3 weeks ago) with Immigration Lawyer assistance
> Date application submitted online: July 18th
> Date biometrics taken: July 31st
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 3rd via DHL tracking
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 2-8 weeks (by Lawyer originally, now up to 24?!)
> Acknowledgement email: August 12th
> Request for further documentation (appendix 2): August 12th by August 21st
> Documentation sent by lawyer: August 17th
> Requested Travel date: September 13th
> Wedding: October 26th
> Decision Made email received: Still waiting, working day 38..
> Date visa was received: I wish!
> 
> I wanted to apply back in May/early June but my lawyer expected to see things done by early September and getting our fiancé visa to early would create a panic when it came time after the wedding to get our
> marriage Visa and LTR. Unfortunately I know now that was unrealistic and I'm stressing out as I am only 32 days from our booked and paid wedding, as well as all the vendors and such.. my mother and maid of honour both have flights booked from Canada that are not refundable and am panicking without my passport.. being its so close I worry I'll miss the wedding now and I've quit my government job 3 weeks ago and the mover is waiting on me to take my small pallet of stuff overseas and I've been paying my rent a week at a time (thankfully have very supportive roommates) but I'm meant to be there right now.. I've been stalking this forum for weeks and finally decided I should share my story as I'm Hoping we won't have to wait the full 60 days or more as that would be past our wedding and when my mom and best friend arrive for the wedding.. Any assurance that I'll be there before the end of October or information would be so amazing right now but the inquiry service keeps giving me the yet to be assessed answer (even though they looked at it in August to know the appendix 2 was missing) via the email, is it at all with calling the phone line? It's so expensive! Thanks for reading and pardon the iPhone imposed typos lol


I'm sorry this happened, that lawyer doesn't sound good at all.
I bet you'll get it back soon, but I don't know if you can legally register because you have to be in the UK 28 days before the wedding to register it I think.

Also some people have called and had their decision made that day after. (Ironically, huh?) Whats more expensive? Missing your paid wedding or calling a phone line? Thats my thoughts! Good luck.


----------



## Zenobie

HatakeSage said:


> Zenobie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement ? Fiance (Non-Priority/although thought I was Priority until 3 weeks ago) with Immigration Lawyer assistance
> Date application submitted online: July 18th
> Date biometrics taken: July 31st
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 3rd via DHL tracking
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 2-8 weeks (by Lawyer originally, now up to 24?!)
> Acknowledgement email: August 12th
> Request for further documentation (appendix 2): August 12th by August 21st
> Documentation sent by lawyer: August 17th
> Requested Travel date: September 13th
> Wedding: October 26th
> Decision Made email received: Still waiting, working day 38..
> Date visa was received: I wish!
> 
> I wanted to apply back in May/early June but my lawyer expected to see things done by early September and getting our fiancé visa to early would create a panic when it came time after the wedding to get our
> marriage Visa and LTR. Unfortunately I know now that was unrealistic and I'm stressing out as I am only 32 days from our booked and paid wedding, as well as all the vendors and such.. my mother and maid of honour both have flights booked from Canada that are not refundable and am panicking without my passport.. being its so close I worry I'll miss the wedding now and I've quit my government job 3 weeks ago and the mover is waiting on me to take my small pallet of stuff overseas and I've been paying my rent a week at a time (thankfully have very supportive roommates) but I'm meant to be there right now.. I've been stalking this forum for weeks and finally decided I should share my story as I'm Hoping we won't have to wait the full 60 days or more as that would be past our wedding and when my mom and best friend arrive for the wedding.. Any assurance that I'll be there before the end of October or information would be so amazing right now but the inquiry service keeps giving me the yet to be assessed answer (even though they looked at it in August to know the appendix 2 was missing) via the email, is it at all with calling the phone line? It's so expensive! Thanks for reading and pardon the iPhone imposed typos lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry this happened, that lawyer doesn't sound good at all.
> I bet you'll get it back soon, but I don't know if you can legally register because you have to be in the UK 28 days before the wedding to register it I think.
> 
> Also some people have called and had their decision made that day after. (Ironically, huh?) Whats more expensive? Missing your paid wedding or calling a phone line? Thats my thoughts! Good luck.
Click to expand...

Yea unfortunately We've missed the registrar cut off date so we have been thankfully working with the registrar in ilkeston to have our wedding be a ceremony and do the legal bit at city hall but at this point I'm paranoid about missing that as well so thank you, I'll be calling them
Tomorrow.


----------



## HatakeSage

Cool, if all is well, let us know whats up!


----------



## Zenobie

HatakeSage said:


> Cool, if all is well, let us know whats up!


I'll certainly post any updates, I know reading other timelines has helped
me so I'm happy to share my experience. Here's hoping someone can give me some peace of mind or even finally our answer!


----------



## mgreenan

HatakeSage said:


> I'm sorry this happened, that lawyer doesn't sound good at all.
> I bet you'll get it back soon, but I don't know if you can legally register because you have to be in the UK 28 days before the wedding to register it I think.
> 
> Also some people have called and had their decision made that day after. (Ironically, huh?) Whats more expensive? Missing your paid wedding or calling a phone line? Thats my thoughts! Good luck.


Hi there, 
just a quick question, when you say calling the phone line to find out whats going on with your visa, do you mean the number that is on the Uk visa website? I would like to call and ask because we are on week 10 with no information on what is going on with my settlement-wife visa. Have asked a few times and no one has gotten back to me.


----------



## mgreenan

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person):Online June 20th,2015
Date biometrics taken: July 16th, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sometime in July
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Still waiting

Hi All, 
I am Canadian and wanting to join my husband in the UK. We are on day 49. So anxious and worried as to what the wait is. Trying to stay calm but feeling like a wreck!!


----------



## Zenobie

mgreenan said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person):Online June 20th,2015
> Date biometrics taken: July 16th, 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sometime in July
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting
> 
> Hi All,
> I am Canadian and wanting to join my husband in the UK. We are on day 49. So anxious and worried as to what the wait is. Trying to stay calm but feeling like a wreck!!


Totally feel you! The info to contact from outside the is on the website as well but:

Opening times: 4.00am - 12.00pm (Eastern time)

You can call us on:

1-613-6992693

If you would prefer to dial a UK number direct please call:

00 44 1243 213 349

This is a paid service and there is a cost of £1.37 UK Sterling per minute in addition to your standard network charges. Please have a valid credit or debit card ready to process your payment. We can accept MasterCard credit and debit cards, and Visa credit and debit cards. You will not be charged until you are connected to an adviser. Calls may be recorded for training purposes. We are able to handle your calls in English or French.


----------



## pyvday

No decision yet but don't see much about Morocco in here so thought someone else might be looking and interested...

Country applying from: Morocco
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiancé (Non-Priority only option)
Date application submitted: 25/08/2015 online
Date biometrics taken: 03/09/2015 in Rabat
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 03/09/2015 in Rabat
Office location processing your visa: I think it's Paris from reading this thread?
Projected timeline given: None, but online suggests most are processed within 60 working days 
Acknowledgement email that documentation has been sent for processing: 03/09/2015
Requested Travel date: 30/09/2015
Decision Made email received: Nothing yet 
Date visa was received: N/A

I really wish we could have done priority! This wait is agonising!

Good luck to everyone here!


----------



## AmyLam

pyvday said:


> No decision yet but don't see much about Morocco in here so thought someone else might be looking and interested...
> 
> Country applying from: Morocco
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiancé (Non-Priority only option)
> Date application submitted: 25/08/2015 online
> Date biometrics taken: 03/09/2015 in Rabat
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 03/09/2015 in Rabat
> Office location processing your visa: I think it's Paris from reading this thread?
> Projected timeline given: None, but online suggests most are processed within 60 working days
> Acknowledgement email that documentation has been sent for processing: 03/09/2015
> Requested Travel date: 30/09/2015
> Decision Made email received: Nothing yet
> Date visa was received: N/A
> 
> I really wish we could have done priority! This wait is agonising!
> 
> Good luck to everyone here!


I feel you!! I couldnt have priority neither! these 6 weeks feel like forever. Good luck to you and myself and everyone who is waiting. 

By the way, is anyone here also apply for settlement visa from Warsaw Center?


----------



## akat0311

mgreenan said:


> Hi there,
> just a quick question, when you say calling the phone line to find out whats going on with your visa, do you mean the number that is on the Uk visa website? I would like to call and ask because we are on week 10 with no information on what is going on with my settlement-wife visa. Have asked a few times and no one has gotten back to me.


My husband called the UKVI pay line the other day, since we're approaching 54 working days with no news on our spouse visa (applying from US), and they basically just told him that they might have it done within 60 working days and they might not. Not super helpful!


----------



## Zenobie

HatakeSage said:


> I'm sorry this happened, that lawyer doesn't sound good at all.


You're not wrong, was making notes to prep for my call later today (6am for me) and Found the lawyers letter from June saying it takes approximately 15 days.. makes them all look like snake oil salesman and totally why I thought we were already priority :/ buyer beware i guess, they talked a really good game and had lots of great reviews..


----------



## HatakeSage

I've seen it happen many times.
People tend to avoid lawyers (and its advisable imo) unless their case is really complicated.
But we cant change the past, things happen for a reason. 

Hope you get good news x


----------



## Alwayslovinglife

*Help! Feeling mislead on timings*

Hi all,

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Join Spouse - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): September 25, 2015 (online filed 3 weeks before)
Date biometrics taken: September 25, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Hopefully September 26
Office location processing your visa: Toronto
Projected timeline given: 5-8 weeks
Date your visa was received: waiting….

Looking for some advice on anyone filing in Toronto. I actually live in Switzerland but am Canadian. My husband and I have been married for 2 years, and we commute between the UK and Switzerland as he works in the UK and I in Switzerland. I recently received a job offer in London which I accepted and only therefore now want to get a visa for the UK.

I spoke to an immigration attorney in the UK and she recommended that it is much faster to file in Toronto than in Zurich. Zurich is processed in the Paris center and almost uniformly takes 60 days to issue. She advised that Toronto normally takes 2-3 weeks. Based on this advice I bought a plane ticket with a changeable return and rented an apartment for 2 weeks (I don't have family near by anymore). When I went to file my application yesterday, I was advised that I should expect a 5-8 week wait on priority status!

I am now in a situation of not having a passport, having to pay for accommodation for an indeterminate amount of time, will certainly have to pay a change fee twice on the airline ticket. Had I known, I could have at least stayed at home in Zurich whilst waiting…..

So my questions:

1. Has anyone had a recent experience in Toronto of receiving their visa in less than 4 weeks?

2. On the financial side, does my husband being self-employed slow down the process? (He more than meets the financial criteria, I showed my own savings that separately meets the threshold and I have an offer of employment).

I know the advice is not to book travel, etc until your visa has been issued but as I don't live in Canada anymore, I had to make some choices. I am looking for any advice as to whether I should be booking another 2, 3, 4 or 5 weeks of accommodation. 

Appreciate any insights!
Thanks


----------



## Alwayslovinglife

Hi there,

Did you apply with priority or normal? I just filed myself and am trying to work out how long it will take. Was your financials straightforward or more complicated through self-employment or so?

Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Zenobie

They were very sympathetic and said its possible it'll be done in the next few days as it is finally with a officer but couldn't guarantee anything and wouldn't escalate despite knowing our wedding is a month away..but did say the lawyers letter is grounds for complaint as they shouldn't have indicated a false timeline etc.. So that's something I guess.. Le sigh. Hoping I'll have the finally gave in a phoned luck others have had.


----------



## Alwayslovinglife

Zenobie said:


> I'll certainly post any updates, I know reading other timelines has helped
> me so I'm happy to share my experience. Here's hoping someone can give me some peace of mind or even finally our answer!


What was the outcome? I'm in a similar boat on my husband is self-employed, so have no idea how long this is going to take. A UK lawyer advised 2-3 weeks but I was told 5-8 when I filed yesterday...


----------



## nyclon

Alwayslovinglife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Join Spouse - Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): September 25, 2015 (online filed 3 weeks before)
> Date biometrics taken: September 25, 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Hopefully September 26
> Office location processing your visa: Toronto
> Projected timeline given: 5-8 weeks
> Date your visa was received: waiting….
> 
> Looking for some advice on anyone filing in Toronto. I actually live in Switzerland but am Canadian. My husband and I have been married for 2 years, and we commute between the UK and Switzerland as he works in the UK and I in Switzerland. I recently received a job offer in London which I accepted and only therefore now want to get a visa for the UK.
> 
> I spoke to an immigration attorney in the UK and she recommended that it is much faster to file in Toronto than in Zurich. Zurich is processed in the Paris center and almost uniformly takes 60 days to issue. She advised that Toronto normally takes 2-3 weeks. Based on this advice I bought a plane ticket with a changeable return and rented an apartment for 2 weeks (I don't have family near by anymore). When I went to file my application yesterday, I was advised that I should expect a 5-8 week wait on priority status!


Processing times vary for a variety of reasons and times given are only guidelines. 



> I am now in a situation of not having a passport, having to pay for accommodation for an indeterminate amount of time, will certainly have to pay a change fee twice on the airline ticket. Had I known, I could have at least stayed at home in Zurich whilst waiting…..
> 
> So my questions:
> 
> 1. Has anyone had a recent experience in Toronto of receiving their visa in less than 4 weeks?


Check through this post for other Canadian applicants.



> 2. On the financial side, does my husband being self-employed slow down the process? (He more than meets the financial criteria, I showed my own savings that separately meets the threshold and I have an offer of employment).


What category did you apply under? Savings can't be combined with self-employment so you've included some potentially confusing information. If you have £62,500 in savings that would have been the simpler way to go documentation wise. There are very specific guidelines and documents needed to substantiate self-emloyment. Your job offer is immaterial and has no impact on the application.


----------



## Alwayslovinglife

nyclon said:


> Processing times vary for a variety of reasons and times given are only guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> Check through this post for other Canadian applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> What category did you apply under? Savings can't be combined with self-employment so you've included some potentially confusing information. If you have £62,500 in savings that would have been the simpler way to go documentation wise. There are very specific guidelines and documents needed to substantiate self-emloyment. Your job offer is immaterial and has no impact on the application.





Thank you for the reply. Unfortunately the search function on the threads does not allow to pick out only relevant posts, which is why I posed the question.

In regards to the financials, I can't undo now that I provided both. I had received advice that showing my husband's income was more important than savings, but decided to include my savings also to reinforce that I am not a potential drain on the system. Fully aware how complex the info required was, it was over 150 pages for my husband's portion alone. I can only hope that common sense will prevail!


----------



## nyclon

Alwayslovinglife said:


> Thank you for the reply. Unfortunately the search function on the threads does not allow to pick out only relevant posts, which is why I posed the question.


Rather than use the search function simply flip through the last 10 or so pages for relevant posts. 



> In regards to the financials, I can't undo now that I provided both. I had received advice that showing my husband's income was more important than savings, but decided to include my savings also to reinforce that I am not a potential drain on the system. Fully aware how complex the info required was, it was over 150 pages for my husband's portion alone. I can only hope that common sense will prevail!


Unfortunately, you got bad advice. It only matters that you meet the financial requirement. No way is more important or better than the other.


----------



## Zenobie

HatakeSage said:


> I've seen it happen many times.
> People tend to avoid lawyers (and its advisable imo) unless their case is really complicated.
> But we cant change the past, things happen for a reason.
> 
> Hope you get good news x


Ty! I meant to reply with this but forgot, was helpful but not (see above) but hoping I'll hear soon as she said its with a officer


----------



## ktorres926

ktorres926 said:


> And another update...
> 
> Application sent from: USA
> Type of Application: Settlement (PRIORITY)
> Online Application sent: August 26, 2015
> Bio-metrics appointment: August 31, 2015
> Supporting documents mailed: September 5, 2015
> Supporting documents signed for at Sheffield: September 8, 2015
> Email acknowledging application was received at Sheffield: September 22, 2015
> Email received that a decision has been made: September 23, 2015
> Documents returned:
> 
> 
> Such a fast turnaround. I am soooooo nervous!!! I hope it's good news!


I got my visa this morning! I am sooooooo happy this is finally over!


----------



## nyclon

ktorres926 said:


> I got my visa this morning! I am sooooooo happy this is finally over!


Well done you! Congrats!


----------



## ktorres926

nyclon said:


> Well done you! Congrats!


Thank you, Nyclon. What a stressful time that was. But glad it's all over and we were successful! I look forward to helping here as much as possible  

Thank you to everyone who gave us advice and helped along the way. Without this forum, I could have never done it.


----------



## Hobbiton

ktorres926 said:


> ktorres926 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another update...
> 
> Application sent from: USA
> Type of Application: Settlement (PRIORITY)
> Online Application sent: August 26, 2015
> Bio-metrics appointment: August 31, 2015
> Supporting documents mailed: September 5, 2015
> Supporting documents signed for at Sheffield: September 8, 2015
> Email acknowledging application was received at Sheffield: September 22, 2015
> Email received that a decision has been made: September 23, 2015
> Documents returned:
> 
> 
> Such a fast turnaround. I am soooooo nervous!!! I hope it's good news!
> 
> 
> 
> I got my visa this morning! I am sooooooo happy this is finally over!
Click to expand...

Congratulations, I am so happy for you.
Have safe journey


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

ktorres926 said:


> I got my visa this morning! I am sooooooo happy this is finally over!


Wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## pic3789

pic3789 said:


> Application sent from: USA
> Type of Application: Settlement (PRIORITY)
> Online Application sent: September 7, 2015
> Bio-metrics appointment: September 11, 2015
> Supporting documents mailed: September 11, 2015
> Supporting documents signed for at Sheffield: September 14, 2015
> Email acknowledging application was received at Sheffield: September 21, 2015
> Email received that a decision has been made: September 23, 2015
> Documents returned: September 25, 2015
> 
> This is going to be the longest couple days ever. I'm pretty nervous, so nervous that I'm posting this before 7am...


SUCCESS!!! Thanks so much to anyone that helped me answer questions. What an exhausting last 6 months, thank you it's over. I can finally relax my mind.


----------



## sylviar

*Guernsey*

When was the decision made and when did you receive your passport? 

I'm in a similar situation atm - applied for a spouse visa earlier this month to join my husband in Guernsey. I'm hopeful in that processing my application will be quicker as it goes through Guernsey, which I doubt has a lot of applications for settlement.

Did you receive any correspondence from Guernsey officials?




lizard0924 said:


> Well, here we go...the waiting has begun...
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (priority and courier service)
> Date application submitted online: 11 March 2015
> Date Biometrics taken: 16 March 2015
> Sent documents: 16 March 2015
> Processing centre: Sheffield, UK
> UPS Delivery confirmation: 18 March 2015
> Date of confirmation email from Sheffield: 18 March 2015 (holy moly that was quick...just received it while typing up this post...they literally sent the email within hours of receiving my packet!)
> Estimated processing time needed: 12 weeks
> Decision made email: n/a
> 
> I have an extra layer of consideration/decision-making from immigration in Guernsey, so not sure how much more time that will add to the process. Guernsey indicated they receive all the key documents via email from UKVI, so I'm hoping things proceed quickly. Keeping my fingers crossed now!
> 
> My husband is coming to the States for a two-week visit around half-April which should at least make the wait more bearable. A much needed break for both of us after all the stress of working through this visa application process.


----------



## dengreg

ktorres926 said:


> I got my visa this morning! I am sooooooo happy this is finally over!


Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## annabelsre

Application sent from: Sydney, AUstralia
Type of Application: Unmarried partner (PRIORITY)
Online Application sent: September 14, 2015
Bio-metrics appointment: September 18, 2015
Supporting documents submitted: September 18, 2015
Email received that a decision has been made: September 24, 2015
Documents returned: September 28, 2015

I've just found out my visa was successful!!!! Thanks so much to the moderators and everyone else for all your help...I really think I would have been refused without you all! II'm happy to share my experience with anyone if they need, so please dont hesitate to ask. For now, I am off to pack 

Goodluck everyone!


----------



## armani08

armani08 said:


> Country applying from: UAE
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 9th September 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 15th September 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:16th September 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi
> Projected timeline given: up to 60 working days
> Email Update: Received email on 20th September stating visa was now under assessment.


Decision Email mailed: 28th September 2015

It has only been 8 working days since biometrics. That is very fast turnaround for non priority!!! Will update tomorrow when we receive the passport!!!


----------



## Pribc

Does anyone know if this time of the year is peak time and how long has it been taking to analyse visa applications in Bogota? 

Country applying from: Brazil 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Fiancée (non-priority)
Date application submitted: 28th August
Date biometrics taken: 15th September 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st of September 
Office location processing your visa: Bogota- Colombia 
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Date your visa was received: still waiting


----------



## cersei

I'm SO happy to report that WE GOT OUR VISA!!!! 

Here's our timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Marriage, Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, June 18.
Date biometrics taken: June 26
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 29 (acknowledged July 7)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Decision Email: September 24
Visa Received: September 28

We're OVER THE MOON. Thank you to everyone on this forum, especially the mods and TNLady for your support and wisdom and positive energy. You are all beautiful people!


----------



## ktorres926

cersei said:


> I'm SO happy to report that WE GOT OUR VISA!!!!
> 
> Here's our timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Marriage, Non-Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, June 18.
> Date biometrics taken: June 26
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 29 (acknowledged July 7)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
> Decision Email: September 24
> Visa Received: September 28
> 
> We're OVER THE MOON. Thank you to everyone on this forum, especially the mods and TNLady for your support and wisdom and positive energy. You are all beautiful people!


Yay!!! Congrats! So so happy for you. I am sure you're relieved the wait is over  

Best of luck to you!


----------



## tbmz

After a weekend of immense stress, it's now come to light that my package arrived safely. Royal Mail chose to not hold up their end of the deal and TRACK my package. But we are so pleased and relieved and will NEVER USE ROYAL MAIL AGAIN!! So here is the update...



tbmz said:


> Country applying from: USA (New York)
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 3rd September
> Date biometrics taken: 8th September
> Date documents sent: 17th September
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28th September
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: *?*


The wait no longer feels like forever!


----------



## ktorres926

tbmz said:


> After a weekend of immense stress, it's now come to light that my package arrived safely. Royal Mail chose to not hold up their end of the deal and TRACK my package. But we are so pleased and relieved and will NEVER USE ROYAL MAIL AGAIN!! So here is the update...
> 
> 
> The wait no longer feels like forever!


That is GREAT NEWS! My heart sank for you when I seen your post about it being lost. Very happy to hear that. 

Good luck


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

tbmz said:


> After a weekend of immense stress, it's now come to light that my package arrived safely. Royal Mail chose to not hold up their end of the deal and TRACK my package. But we are so pleased and relieved and will NEVER USE ROYAL MAIL AGAIN!! So here is the update... The wait no longer feels like forever!


Wonderful news! What a relief!


----------



## dengreg

Congratulations cersei.


----------



## austinchrisb

Looking for some help/advice with this one. Below is my timeline and I'm still waiting on an email from the decision making centre. On 4 Sept, I was asked to provide further documentation in regards to my sponser's finances (he is self-employed). They gave us a deadline of one week (11 Sept). As my sponser was out of the country for work, I replied back asking for another few days since he wouldn't be back in time before the deadline. They never responded but my sponser ended up coming back in time and we stayed up all day and night to get the documents into them by 10 Sept. Ever since then, we haven't heard back. I've made two calls to the inquiry centre and I finally received an email stating that the decsion making centre has received no email subsequent to my request for more time! I'm really worried as we got these documents in. I emailed the materials again (with the thread I sent them in originally) back to Sheffield to show that these were sent. I'm really hoping this is an administration issue as you would think they would have already rejected and sent back my application by now if they hadn't received these materials. Extremely stressed out.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement – Fiance (Priority)
Date application submitted: Aug 18 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Aug 21
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 2
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Request for courier service: Sept 2 (and purchased)
Upgrade to priority: Sept 3
Request for further documentation: Sept 4
Documentation sent: Sept 11
Decision Made email received: 
Date visa was received:


----------



## tbmz

Thank u! Feels good to be back on track!


----------



## tbmz

austinchrisb said:


> Looking for some help/advice with this one. Below is my timeline and I'm still waiting on an email from the decision making centre. On 4 Sept, I was asked to provide further documentation in regards to my sponser's finances (he is self-employed). They gave us a deadline of one week (11 Sept). As my sponser was out of the country for work, I replied back asking for another few days since he wouldn't be back in time before the deadline. They never responded but my sponser ended up coming back in time and we stayed up all day and night to get the documents into them by 10 Sept. Ever since then, we haven't heard back. I've made two calls to the inquiry centre and I finally received an email stating that the decsion making centre has received no email subsequent to my request for more time! I'm really worried as we got these documents in. I emailed the materials again (with the thread I sent them in originally) back to Sheffield to show that these were sent. I'm really hoping this is an administration issue as you would think they would have already rejected and sent back my application by now if they hadn't received these materials. Extremely stressed out.


I wouldn't worry austinchrisb... Having been in very close contact with them over the last few days, it seems that they do have some sort of compassion. There is no grounds for them to refuse as u have provided evidence that you did reply back in the correct timeframe. 
Earlier today I was told many different things over the phone- but having called back again and spoke to another person, I gathered that each and every case is unique and if done correctly, it's ok. It's easy to feel forgotten but perhaps you should email/ call just so they can be aware of a case being open on your application, then you can get some feedback or reassurance.


----------



## austinchrisb

tbmz said:


> I wouldn't worry austinchrisb... Having been in very close contact with them over the last few days, it seems that they do have some sort of compassion. There is no grounds for them to refuse as u have provided evidence that you did reply back in the correct timeframe.
> Earlier today I was told many different things over the phone- but having called back again and spoke to another person, I gathered that each and every case is unique and if done correctly, it's ok. It's easy to feel forgotten but perhaps you should email/ call just so they can be aware of a case being open on your application, then you can get some feedback or reassurance.


Thanks…makes me feel a bit better. I emailed the Sheffield email back directly showing the chain today with the attachments. Ive been reading this timeline for months and sure enough, its hardly ever easy for anyone. 
I think my fear is that I didn't reply back directly to the email with the same subject line asking for the requested documents. I changed the subject line with my GWF and VAF number but also put "Urgent: Requested Materials for…." rather than the simple subject line they had. I did this because i was told to do this for upgrading to priority so figured it was the best way for it not to fall to the wayside. Who knows…I will keep the timeline updated.


----------



## armani08

armani08 said:


> Country applying from: UAE
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 9th September 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 15th September 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:16th September 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi
> Projected timeline given: up to 60 working days
> Date your visa was received: waiting!!


Decision email: 28th September 2015
Visa Received: 29th September 2015

Thank you so much everyone especially Joppa and Nyclon!!!!!


----------



## sijo.kurian

*Calrification requested*

Hello Joppa,

Just to get a calrification on the application date. Can I book in advance for the same day visa date which would be 28 day minus 30 months anniversary. Or do I need to wait till this 28 day minus 30 months to make the booking as well (same day visa booking.)

Thanks in advance,
Sijo




Joppa said:


> If you are here on family route (as spouse or unmarried partner), and you entered UK on 33-month visa, then the earliest you can apply to renew your leave on form FLR(M) is on the 30-month anniversary of your UK entry (not from 'valid from' date on your visa, unless you arrived here on the first day of validity), minus 28 days. So for example, if you arrived in UK on your settlement visa on 17th June 2015, you can apply on 17th December 2017 (30-month anniversary), minus 28 days which will be 19th November 2017. So that's the first day you can book your premium service centre appointment for (for same-day service) or send off your application by post.
> 
> If you switched your leave within UK from fiancé(e) visa or any other non-visit visa (such as Tier 4 student, Tier 5 YMS or Tier 2 General) to leave to remain as spouse/partner on form FLR(M), your leave will be for exactly 30 months so you can renew up to 28 days before its expiry. This is also the case for ILR (settlement) application after being in UK for 5 years.
> 
> If you wish to renew or extend a non-settlement visa such as Tier 4 or Tier 2, there is no stipulation about how many days in advance you can apply, but your next leave will be valid from the date of issue, even if you had some days left on your previous visa or leave. Something to bear in mind if you can qualify for ILR after a stipulated period of residence, such as Tier 2 General. They usually allow up to 3 months short of prescribed period but naturally you don't want to cut it too finely.


----------



## expatbra

*Switzerland to UK (Non EU citizen)*

Here is:

Country applying from: Switzerland
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 with Sponsor (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 24th September 2015
Date biometrics taken: 28th September 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:waiting
Office location processing your visa: Croydon, UK
Projected timeline given: up to 15 working days 
Date your visa was received: waiting!!


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

My decision email came today , and along with it a few hours later a refund through PayPal from UKBA for the IHS surcharge. 

The reason it took so long for the response and decision was because the emails I had sent them could only accept up to 10 mb file size. I had attached documents of 17 mb. They had given no forewarning and only responded in regards to the issue when I reached out to them and even then I minimized the files and spread it over a few emails but they still did not receive it. Then last week I tried again by this time sending four separate emails with the attachments spread through them. They finally received it and confirmed it. 
Today they gave a decision. And with that a $960 IHS refund. I don't even want to know. Thank you UKBA for separating me from my children and "wife" because now she doesn't want to know, and she won't allow me to come over to visit. 

And no, I will not waste my time doing an appeal, because the requirements were not met, and they probably now will never be met.

Thank you UKBA


----------



## austinchrisb

austinchrisb said:


> Looking for some help/advice with this one. Below is my timeline and I'm still waiting on an email from the decision making centre. On 4 Sept, I was asked to provide further documentation in regards to my sponser's finances (he is self-employed). They gave us a deadline of one week (11 Sept). As my sponser was out of the country for work, I replied back asking for another few days since he wouldn't be back in time before the deadline. They never responded but my sponser ended up coming back in time and we stayed up all day and night to get the documents into them by 10 Sept. Ever since then, we haven't heard back. I've made two calls to the inquiry centre and I finally received an email stating that the decsion making centre has received no email subsequent to my request for more time! I'm really worried as we got these documents in. I emailed the materials again (with the thread I sent them in originally) back to Sheffield to show that these were sent. I'm really hoping this is an administration issue as you would think they would have already rejected and sent back my application by now if they hadn't received these materials. Extremely stressed out.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement – Fiance (Priority)
> Date application submitted: Aug 18 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: Aug 21
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 2
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None
> Request for courier service: Sept 2 (and purchased)
> Upgrade to priority: Sept 3
> Request for further documentation: Sept 4
> Documentation sent: Sept 11
> Decision Made email received:
> Date visa was received:


Oh boy - even more nervous now. After receiving the email from the UK Visa Enquiry center regarding the Decision center not seeing or receiving my email with further requested documents, I immediately resent it straight to Sheffield with the email thread showing that I sent the documents before the due date they asked for on 11 Sept. This morning I wake up to a decision email. I'm pretty much a wreck of nerves because either a) they hadn't received anything yesterday according to Enquiry center, realized it and therefore rejected or b) they saw my email this morning and went through the self-employment documents to come to a decision. Either way, a complete balls of nerves.


----------



## TNLady

Ugh, so sorry. SO VERY SORRY!!!!


----------



## Hobbiton

expatbra said:


> Here is:
> 
> Country applying from: Switzerland
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 with Sponsor (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 24th September 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 28th September 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:waiting
> Office location processing your visa: Croydon, UK
> Projected timeline given: up to 15 working days
> Date your visa was received: waiting!!


Hi,
We both have our applications processed in Croydon, London. 
Who told you that your processing time is up to 15 working days?

Mine arrived at Croydon on 22nd September. 

Good luck to you, please let me updated on your application.


----------



## austinchrisb

TNLady said:


> Ugh, so sorry. SO VERY SORRY!!!!


I dont know how to feel. Guess it could be a good or a bad thing. Holding on to the hope that they possibly saw my email this morning showing proof that I sent the documents they requested in time with attachments and got to the bottom of it. I will let everyone know what the outcome is. Timeline currently is:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement – Fiance (Priority)
Date application submitted: Aug 18 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Aug 21
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 2
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Request for courier service: Sept 2 (and purchased)
Upgrade to priority: Sept 3
Request from Sheffield for further documentation (w Sept 11 deadline): Sept 4
Further Documentation sent: Sept 10
Decision Made email received: Sept 29
Date visa was received:


----------



## expatbra

Here is: UPDATED

Country applying from: Switzerland
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 with Sponsor (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 24th September 2015
Date biometrics taken: 28th September 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:29th september 2015
Office location processing your visa: Croydon, UK
Projected timeline given: up to 15 working days 
Date your visa was received: waiting!!


----------



## expatbra

Hello! The guy from visa application centre in Geneva. The documents arrived today in the morning.

Do you already your visa?

Good lucy to us 




Hobbiton said:


> Hi,
> We both have our applications processed in Croydon, London.
> Who told you that your processing time is up to 15 working days?
> 
> Mine arrived at Croydon on 22nd September.
> 
> Good luck to you, please let me updated on your application.


----------



## Hobbiton

I submitted my application on 21st September and arrived to Croydon on 22nd September.
The guy from teleperformance told me 3 to 10 weeks. Maybe mine will take more time because I was refused last month (Payslips were copies not original and lack proof on accommodation). Good luck to you, let me updated on your application. 

Fingers crossed for you 



expatbra said:


> Hello! The guy from visa application centre in Geneva. The documents arrived today in the morning.
> 
> Do you already your visa?
> 
> Good lucy to us


----------



## Zenobie

Zenobie said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement ? Fiance (Non-Priority/although thought I was Priority until 3 weeks ago) with Immigration Lawyer assistance
> Date application submitted online: July 18th
> Date biometrics taken: July 31st
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 3rd via DHL tracking
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 2-8 weeks (by Lawyer originally, now up to 24?!)
> Acknowledgement email: August 12th
> Request for further documentation (appendix 2): August 12th by August 21st
> Documentation sent by lawyer: August 17th
> Requested Travel date: September 13th
> Wedding: October 26th
> Decision Made email received: Still waiting, working day 38..
> Date visa was received: I wish!
> 
> I wanted to apply back in May/early June but my lawyer expected to see things done by early September and getting our fiancé visa to early would create a panic when it came time after the wedding to get our
> marriage Visa and LTR. Unfortunately I know now that was unrealistic and I'm stressing out as I am only 32 days from our booked and paid wedding, as well as all the vendors and such.. my mother and maid of honour both have flights booked from Canada that are not refundable and am panicking without my passport.. being its so close I worry I'll miss the wedding now and I've quit my government job 3 weeks ago and the mover is waiting on me to take my small pallet of stuff overseas and I've been paying my rent a week at a time (thankfully have very supportive roommates) but I'm meant to be there right now.. I've been stalking this forum for weeks and finally decided I should share my story as I'm Hoping we won't have to wait the full 60 days or more as that would be past our wedding and when my mom and best friend arrive for the wedding.. Any assurance that I'll be there before the end of October or information would be so amazing right now but the inquiry service keeps giving me the yet to be assessed answer (even though they looked at it in August to know the appendix 2 was missing) via the email, is it at all with calling the phone line? It's so expensive! Thanks for reading and pardon the iPhone imposed typos lol


After calling on Friday I received a email yesterday asking to submit more information to have my application escalated. I sent the answers to the Sheffield office 8ish last night (Western Canada time) and woke up to a email from the Sheffeild office saying they've approved my application for priority upgrade, just before 8am my fiancé paid it on VFS and I sent it off another email to them with the receipt and the subject as Urgent. As I was told otherwise last week by the email inquiry I am quite pleased we were able to do something as this whole waiting process can really make you feel useless and anxious, especially when you've been misguided (despite the distractions of Netflix and such) I don't have anxiety as I'm generally happy all the time but this is so trying! I feel like have forum has really helped get me through tho so Thank you everyone whose contributed, even just sharing your experience helps. But for now.. Patience is a virtue for a reason I suppose and I truly hope we all hear back soon! Personally my Birthday is the 1st so would be a nice present and as my maid of honour flys to the UK on October 15th, I'd like to be there beforehand!

I'll let you all know what happens next! Best of luck to everyone else, figure we all just need to spread it around


----------



## mherzing3

Hello everyone!

Just gonna post my timeline here! Very excited/ nervous and hoping my application goes through smoothly.  good luck to all!

*
Country applying from: *USA
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse - Settlement- Priority with courier service
*Date application submitted (online):* August 6
*Date biometrics taken: *September 28
*Date documentation was sent:* September 28 using VFS courier through UPS
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* Don't know yet, tracking says to be delivered tomorrow!
*Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield 
*Projected timeline given:*?
*Date your visa was received:*?


All I can do now is patiently wait I guess. Thank for all the help form this forum! Could not have done it without you all!


----------



## Dgirl

Zenobie said:


> After calling on Friday I received a email yesterday asking to submit more information to have my application escalated. I sent the answers to the Sheffield office 8ish last night (Western Canada time) and woke up to a email from the Sheffeild office saying they've approved my application for priority upgrade, just before 8am my fiancé paid it on VFS and I sent it off another email to them with the receipt and the subject as Urgent. As I was told otherwise last week by the email inquiry I am quite pleased we were able to do something as this whole waiting process can really make you feel useless and anxious, especially when you've been misguided (despite the distractions of Netflix and such) I don't have anxiety as I'm generally happy all the time but this is so trying! I feel like have forum has really helped get me through tho so Thank you everyone whose contributed, even just sharing your experience helps. But for now.. Patience is a virtue for a reason I suppose and I truly hope we all hear back soon! Personally my Birthday is the 1st so would be a nice present and as my maid of honour flys to the UK on October 15th, I'd like to be there beforehand!
> 
> I'll let you all know what happens next! Best of luck to everyone else, figure we all just need to spread it around


Hello, please what number did you call that made them give you information to escalate your application? I am in a similar situation, as I need to travel to Nigeria for my paid wedding on the 24th of Oct. And at this point, I don't mind paying the extra for priority, but don't know how to go about it. I spoke to some lady when I called the US number (888-683-9699) and she told me it was impossible to upgrade to priority in retrospect, that i just had to wait it out. Please your help will be greatly appreciated as I cannot even imagine missing my own wedding. Please share all the steps you took, so I can follow them and hopefully have some break through like you. Thanks in advance

Just for better insight, I applied online Aug 2 (non-priority), but didn't get an email acknowledgement till Aug 29th.


----------



## Kenel

Country applying from: Brazil, SP
Type of visa applied for: Marriage/Proposed Civil Partner (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 05th July 2015
Date biometrics taken: 07th July 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:13th July 2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogota,Colombia
Projected timeline given: up to 60 working days 
Upgrade mail received: 21th September 2015
Decision mail received: 22th September 2015
Date your visa was received: 29 September 2015

I got my visa marriage. I´m happy!!!

55 work days :cheer2:


----------



## nadeem084

Hiiii..
I have applied for a spouse visa settlement /husband from mumbai,India. .(Non Priority)
Does anyone knws what's the actual processing time from mumbai....today is my 25th working day....
Thanks......


----------



## jennifer_epic

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted online: 03.09.2015
Date biometrics taken: 08.09.2015
Office location processing your visa: Manila at philippines
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa was received: 28.09.2015

Finally I got mine visa too... Thanks for all the helped.


----------



## expatbra

nadeem084 said:


> Hiiii..
> I have applied for a spouse visa settlement /husband from mumbai,India. .(Non Priority)
> Does anyone knws what's the actual processing time from mumbai....today is my 25th working day....
> Thanks......


Hey, did you already see on the site Visa Processing Times HomeOffice?


----------



## nadeem084

Yes I did.....but it says 60 working days....but when I went for my biomatric on 26th August...I asked one of the staff in vfs.they said normally it takes one whole month.....
I have seen in this forum that many of them has got their visas between 33 ....35....44..working days... that's y m bit confused. ...


----------



## Pribc

Kenel said:


> Country applying from: Brazil, SP
> Type of visa applied for: Marriage/Proposed Civil Partner (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 05th July 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 07th July 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:13th July 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota,Colombia
> Projected timeline given: up to 60 working days
> Upgrade mail received: 21th September 2015
> Decision mail received: 22th September 2015
> Date your visa was received: 29 September 2015
> 
> I got my visa marriage. I´m happy!!!
> 
> 55 work days :cheer2:


Congrats! I know how bad this waiting for an answer can be!
Did you upgrade for the priority service on the 21th Setember?


----------



## akat0311

akat0311 said:


> We didn't do priority, but I figured I would share anyway as it might be helpful to someone.
> 
> We applied on the 25th of June, biometrics Jul 1st, sent the documents the following week and got the email confirmation on Jul 11th. Haven't had any further communication


Our visa came today! Absolutely over the moon. We got our decision made email on Mon, the 28th, 55 working days (unless I'm miscounting), and the documents came this afternoon. 

Question:

I was expecting to have a 30-day travel visa in my passport, but instead there's a sticker that says "entry clearance" and is valid until 06/2018...does this mean I won't need to pick up a BRP at the post office? There's not any explanation enclosed as far as I can see...


Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Kenel

Pribc said:


> Congrats! I know how bad this waiting for an answer can be!
> Did you upgrade for the priority service on the 21th Setember?


No, I didn´t priority.


----------



## Zenobie

Kenel said:


> Pribc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I know how bad this waiting for an answer can be!
> Did you upgrade for the priority service on the 21th Setember?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn´t priority.
Click to expand...




Kenel said:


> Projected timeline given: up to 60 working days
> Upgrade mail received: 21th September 2015
> Decision mail received: 22th September 2015
> Date your visa was received: 29 September 2015
> 
> I got my visa marriage. I´m happy!!!


Congrats! Just curious and echoing the other poster, cause you said upgrade mail received in your timeline? Did you upgrade to priority? 
Thanks just curious with me
Upgrading yesterday and all.. Again, Congratulations!


----------



## expatbra

Zenobie said:


> Congrats! Just curious and echoing the other poster, cause you said upgrade mail received in your timeline? Did you upgrade to priority?
> Thanks just curious with me
> Upgrading yesterday and all.. Again, Congratulations!


I think she wants to say UPDATE email


----------



## Pribc

Zenobie said:


> Congrats! Just curious and echoing the other poster, cause you said upgrade mail received in your timeline? Did you upgrade to priority?
> Thanks just curious with me
> Upgrading yesterday and all.. Again, Congratulations!


I am undecided whether I should upgrade to the priority service or not. I intend to get married on 29th December, but I am afraid my visa won't be analysed in time, considering the other people's timeline.


----------



## Hobbiton

Hi, I'm a little worried. I would like someone to pour some light on this. Thanks in advance

In August I was refused my first visa, here is the reasons:

1. The ECO was not satisfied that my husband earn the claimed income
2. and that the proposed accommodation is available to my husband or suitable

The pay slips we submitted in support of the application stated that my husband is paid by cheque when in fact he is paid by cash. this is an error made by the accountant.

The pay slips provided were copies, and the rules require us to submit original documents. The pay slips are generated by the accountant to my husband's employer.
My husband do not receive the pay slips unless he request them. As such, the accountant printed pay slips to support the first application. Whilst these pay slips were of course “original” it is agreed that their appearance, without an explanatory letter from the account, may have led to them not being accepted as original documents.

The ECO was also not satisfied that the proposed accommodation was available to us as they did not believe sufficient evidence of the ownership of the property was provided.

The ECO was not satisfied that the proposed accommodation was suitable. We believe that was an unreasonable conclusion as suitable evidence in this regard was provided in
the form of a letter from Jupiter Property Management.

The ECO did not dispute any other issues such as our relationship, my English certificate...ect

So as was our mistake we decided to apply again, we have presented the same evidence for the relationship and other issues that were not refused and new proofs for accommodation and financial requirements, With the first evidence we have presented these new:

1. Original Bank statements for 6 months. 
2. Original certificate suitability from Jupiter Property Management.
3. Original certificate suitability from Cardiff council.
4.Original letter from my husband's employer and enclosing land registry office copies and certificate of incorporation. (my husband's employer gives us free housing rent and bills)
5. Original pay slips for 6 months.
6. A letter from the accountant explaining his mistake on pay slips.
7. Printed p60 for 2015 provided from my husband employer.
8. Original letter from my husband's employer stating my husband type of contract, the period has been working for the same company, his annual earning.. etc

I am worried, is this enough to demonstrate financial and accomodation requirements??

Thanks


----------



## tbmz

tbmz said:


> Country applying from: USA (New York)
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 3rd September
> Date biometrics taken: 8th September
> Date documents sent: 17th September
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28th September
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: *?*


It's been 4 days since our application arrived and heard nothing (despite priority). ?
Am I getting paranoid for no reason??...


----------



## austinchrisb

tbmz said:


> It's been 4 days since our application arrived and heard nothing (despite priority). ?
> Am I getting paranoid for no reason??...


Don't worry. It believe it took about a week/week and a half for acknowledgement w priority.


----------



## expatbra

*Visa processing time*

Hi guys do you know if the processing time that appears on the site (https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/) really real?

Tks


----------



## Pribc

expatbra said:


> Hi guys do you know if the processing time that appears on the site really real?
> 
> Tks


I think it is real although they do not segregate priorities from non-priorities. Then, unless you have chosen the priority it is not "real".


----------



## Hobbiton

expatbra said:


> Hi guys do you know if the processing time that appears on the site (https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/) really real?
> 
> Tks


Hi, this processing time was for July. They haven't updated the website. I hope they do soon, I am also waiting to know what was the processing time for Augustus.


----------



## mherzing3

*Country applying from: *USA
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse - Settlement- Priority with courier service
*Date application submitted (online): *August 6
*Date biometrics taken:* September 28
*Date documentation was sent:* September 28 
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* September 30
*Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield 
*Email saying it was received:* October 1
*Decision email:* ...
*Date your visa was received:* ...





Does anyone know, once you get the email saying they have received your application and it is being "prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer" what the next email I will receive should be? Is there an email saying it is with an ECO or is it just decision email next?


----------



## expatbra

Pribc said:


> I think it is real although they do not segregate priorities from non-priorities. Then, unless you have chosen the priority it is not "real".


I hope!! On this site they say 5 working days, BUT the guy from application centre told us 15 working days.


----------



## expatbra

Hobbiton said:


> Hi, this processing time was for July. They haven't updated the website. I hope they do soon, I am also waiting to know what was the processing time for Augustus.



it's true :/ What is yours?


----------



## Hobbiton

expatbra said:


> it's true :/ What is yours?


I applied in Madrid. When I submitted my application the man said to me from 3 to 10 weeks. But in the website they say within 60 working days in July.


----------



## tbmz

mherzing3 said:


> *Country applying from: *USA
> *Type of visa applied for:* Spouse - Settlement- Priority with courier service
> *Date application submitted (online): *August 6
> *Date biometrics taken:* September 28
> *Date documentation was sent:* September 28
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* September 30
> *Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
> *Email saying it was received:* October 1
> *Decision email:* ...
> *Date your visa was received:* ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know, once you get the email saying they have received your application and it is being "prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer" what the next email I will receive should be? Is there an email saying it is with an ECO or is it just decision email next?



We are still waiting for the next email Too...we received the email saying our application is received on Monday 28th.

Nervous!


----------



## mherzing3

Alright then! I guess we wait together! Let me know if you hear anything and I will do the same! Best of Luck !


----------



## austinchrisb

I can't believe it but i GOT MY VISA! I was extremely extremely worried that requested paperwork was lost especially when the Enquiry Centre said that they couldn't track it. I know I read this but thank you to this board for helping me. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement – Fiance (Priority)
Date application submitted: Aug 18 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Aug 21
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 2
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Request for courier service: Sept 2 (and purchased)
Upgrade to priority: Sept 3
Request for further documentation: Sept 4
Documentation sent: Sept 11
Decision Made email received: Sept 28
Date visa was received: Oct 1


----------



## tbmz

mherzing3 said:


> Alright then! I guess we wait together! Let me know if you hear anything and I will do the same! Best of Luck !


Definitely will do!


----------



## AriEsp

mherzing3 said:


> *Country applying from: *USA
> *Type of visa applied for:* Spouse - Settlement- Priority with courier service
> *Date application submitted (online): *August 6
> *Date biometrics taken:* September 28
> *Date documentation was sent:* September 28
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* September 30
> *Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
> *Email saying it was received:* October 1
> *Decision email:* ...
> *Date your visa was received:* ...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's great! We sent out application in the 28th as well via UPS and have priority service. UPS confirmed it was delivered 9/30 but we haven't gotten out email from the UK Border Agency yet. It hasn't been long at all, but I'm hoping since you got your email already, we'll get ours soon as well. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mherzing3

Im sure you'll get your email soon!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rootsy

Here we go... uk spouse here! The Ugandan timeline is rotten with only 9% of decisions made in the first 30 days. ? 

Very nervous but we've done our best with the visa. Now the wait! 

Country applying from: Uganda
Type of visa applied for: Spouse 
Date application submitted (online): Sept 21st 
Date biometrics taken: Oct 2nd 
Date documentation was sent: Oct 2nd 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Email saying it was received:
Decision email: ... 
Date your visa was received: ...


----------



## mherzing3

*
Country applying from:* USA
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse - Settlement- Priority with courier service
*Date application submitted (online):* August 6
*Date biometrics taken:* September 28
*Date documentation was sent: *September 28 
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* September 30
*Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield 
*Email saying it was received:* October 1
*Decision email:* October 2
*Date your visa was received:* ....

OMG! How did this happen so fast?! Im kinda scared. Why would it go through so fast! I hope its good news!

What do you guys think? Has anyone every heard of this happening that quickly?

Freaking out at bit, but I dont know if I should be happy or scared!


----------



## tbmz

Happy for u!! I hope it's good news..

We still havnt heard anything..


----------



## mherzing3

Thanks tbmz! I am sure you'll hear something soon, especially if they are going this quickly. 

I am just a little nervous, because we applied combining self employment and salaried overseas, which is a little complicated so I figured it would take a bit longer anyway. I just hope they didnt open it up and see how complicated it was and just deny it immediately.. they wouldnt do that right? 

On the other hand I was EXTREMELY organized , so maybe it was just easy to approve? ughh Sorry I am thinking out loud a bit here. 

But anyways, good luck to everyone still waiting to hear! I will post as soon a I get the decision! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## kezcon

mherzing3 said:


> *
> Country applying from:* USA
> *Type of visa applied for:* Spouse - Settlement- Priority with courier service
> *Date application submitted (online):* August 6
> *Date biometrics taken:* September 28
> *Date documentation was sent: *September 28
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* September 30
> *Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
> *Email saying it was received:* October 1
> *Decision email:* October 2
> *Date your visa was received:* ....
> 
> OMG! How did this happen so fast?! Im kinda scared. Why would it go through so fast! I hope its good news!
> 
> What do you guys think? Has anyone every heard of this happening that quickly?
> 
> Freaking out at bit, but I dont know if I should be happy or scared!



My mrs went for her bio on 29th September in Malta sent documents off to croydon they recieved it the day after (30th) 1st they have made a decision and its sending back already I have been worried its to fast but people say this can be normal.


I didnt get a decision email, i just got an email saying documents are on the way back.


----------



## tbmz

Yours does sound complex!! Kinda Like mine (2 kids and no letter from housing association) .... I'm just hoping mine wasn't put in the wrong pile...
can't help but feel sick with worry.

Keep us posted!


----------



## mherzing3

kezcon said:


> My mrs went for her bio on 29th September in Malta sent documents off to croydon they recieved it the day after (30th) 1st they have made a decision and its sending back already I have been worried its to fast but people say this can be normal.



Thanks Kezcon! That makes me feel better! Im sure its good news for both of us! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hobbiton

kezcon said:


> My mrs went for her bio on 29th September in Malta sent documents off to croydon they recieved it the day after (30th) 1st they have made a decision and its sending back already I have been worried its to fast but people say this can be normal.
> 
> 
> I didnt get a decision email, i just got an email saying documents are on the way back.


Have you paid for priority service?


----------



## kezcon

Yes I paid priority, I was so sad yesterday when I heard a decision has been made less than one day. But mods just said maybe there are not many people applying from Malta and because I have done priority I am at the front of the queue, to be honest I really do feel our visa is simple I mean cat A, normal job, and we have covered everything. I am just shocked how quick its took.


----------



## Hobbiton

kezcon said:


> Yes I paid priority, I was so sad yesterday when I heard a decision has been made less than one day. But mods just said maybe there are not many people applying from Malta and because I have done priority I am at the front of the queue, to be honest I really do feel our visa is simple I mean cat A, normal job, and we have covered everything. I am just shocked how quick its took.


Mine is also processed in Croydon, I applied in Madrid, but we don't have priority service. Is the second time I applied, first one I was refused in Aug (our mistake)..
I submitted my application on 21st September and arrived at Croydon on 22nd September. 

Congrats, I am sure you get visa.


----------



## kezcon

Hobbiton said:


> Mine is also processed in Croydon, I applied in Madrid, but we don't have priority service. Is the second time I applied, first one I was refused in Aug (our mistake)..
> I submitted my application on 21st September and arrived at Croydon on 22nd September.
> 
> Congrats, I am sure you get visa.



did you get told non priority is within 12 weeks?


----------



## Hobbiton

kezcon said:


> did you get told non priority is within 12 weeks?


I was told within 3 to 10 weeks.


----------



## Hobbiton

I'm confused with TLScontact in Madrid. The website gives me the option to pay ?511,20 for the priority service for settlement visa, but in another paragraph says that in Spain there is no priority service for settlement visa. Someone may show some light on this to me? 

Please, Thanks in advance


----------



## ktorres926

mherzing3 said:


> Thanks tbmz! I am sure you'll hear something soon, especially if they are going this quickly.
> 
> I am just a little nervous, because we applied combining self employment and salaried overseas, which is a little complicated so I figured it would take a bit longer anyway. I just hope they didnt open it up and see how complicated it was and just deny it immediately.. they wouldnt do that right?
> 
> On the other hand I was EXTREMELY organized , so maybe it was just easy to approve? ughh Sorry I am thinking out loud a bit here.
> 
> But anyways, good luck to everyone still waiting to hear! I will post as soon a I get the decision! Fingers crossed!!


Keeping fingers crossed for you! We got our decision made the very next morning after we got our acknowledgement. Don't be too worried. You were organized like you said. Let us know what happens!! Best of luck


----------



## Rootsy

Hope it's good news for both of you. Husband submitted papers today and he got the dispatch email about an hour later! It's nerve wracking but I feel like we've done everything we can!

I'll definitely be keeping my eye out for your good news! We're also hoping for a quick decision as its been five weeks apart already.


----------



## mherzing3

ktorres926 said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for you! We got our decision made the very next morning after we got our acknowledgement. Don't be too worried. You were organized like you said. Let us know what happens!! Best of luck


Thank you!! Its gonna be the longest weekend of my life, I am assuming I wont get it until monday at the earliest because of the weekend.. and hopefully this hurricane about to hit the east coast doesnt delay things either! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kezcon

mherzing3 said:


> Thank you!! Its gonna be the longest weekend of my life, I am assuming I wont get it until monday at the earliest because of the weekend.. and hopefully this hurricane about to hit the east coast doesnt delay things either! :fingerscrossed:


have you heard or seen anyone getting a decision as quick as ours?


----------



## ktorres926

kezcon said:


> have you heard or seen anyone getting a decision as quick as ours?


I have seen quite a few recently with super quick turnovers.


----------



## mherzing3

I have been looking through old posts and it seems the longest part of the waiting is between when people send the documents in and when sheffield emails saying they received them.

I only had a day wait between when UPS said they arrived and sheffield emailing saying they were received.

Ive seen a few posts on here of people who only had a day turnaround between that email and the decision though, and most of them seem like approvals so I am focusing on that! haha!


----------



## Rootsy

Here's hoping! Ours are going to Sheffield from Uganda too.


----------



## tbmz

Currently sick with worry..
I was super organised and Royal mail messed up the whole flow as now it seems our application was lost for about a week hence us receiving the "application received" email 11 days later. 4 days and not heard nothing yet. Feel like I am going crazy!


----------



## mherzing3

Im sure everything is going to work out! Try not to stress! That stinks about Royal Mail, but at least they have it now and all you can do is wait. Ive decided to binge watch netflix episodes of Buffy the Vampire slayer to pass the time. &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## tbmz

mherzing3 said:


> Im sure everything is going to work out! Try not to stress! That stinks about Royal Mail, but at least they have it now and all you can do is wait. Ive decided to binge watch netflix episodes of Buffy the Vampire slayer to pass the time. ����


Trying! Im wondering if they put us at the bottom of the "non-priority" pile just to get back at us due to it arriving late! 
Binge watching is also my current schedule. Ive been binge watching "The returned"- all french but a very very good series. 

 here waiting for monday for u!


----------



## Hobbiton

Well I sent to ukvi an email a hour ago asking if I can purchase for priority service in Spain after I have submitted my application and get answer so quickly but it doesn't help me anyway:

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

With regards to your query, the applicant must purchase for the user
services (Priority service, SMS text service, Couriered back service)
before submission of document at visa application centre when possible to
avoid processing delays. We do not encourage you to purchase the priority
service after you have submitted your application as it could take a
minimum of 24 hours to locate your application and link your priority
receipt. Once your application is located; it will be prioritized. If you
do wish to purchase retrospective priority then our current average
processing time for retrospective priority applications is 5 days from when
your priority receipt has been linked to your application.

For information relating to your specific visa application centre, please
refer to https://www.gov.uk/find-a-visa-application-centre to see what
services can be offered to you at this time.

We strongly recommend not to book prepaid travel and accommodation before
receiving the visa.

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
appropriate country, click next and then select ?E-Mail form? and
complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.

Kind regards,


Tom
UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service


----------



## kezcon

DHL have tried to deliver today. my Mrs wasnt home grrrrrr omg so quick!


----------



## tbmz

Hobbiton said:


> Well I sent to ukvi an email a hour ago asking if I can purchase for priority service in Spain after I have submitted my application and get answer so quickly but it doesn't help me anyway:
> 
> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With regards to your query, the applicant must purchase for the user
> services (Priority service, SMS text service, Couriered back service)
> before submission of document at visa application centre when possible to
> avoid processing delays. We do not encourage you to purchase the priority
> service after you have submitted your application as it could take a
> minimum of 24 hours to locate your application and link your priority
> receipt. Once your application is located; it will be prioritized. If you
> do wish to purchase retrospective priority then our current average
> processing time for retrospective priority applications is 5 days from when
> your priority receipt has been linked to your application.
> 
> For information relating to your specific visa application centre, please
> refer to https://www.gov.uk/find-a-visa-application-centre to see what
> services can be offered to you at this time.
> 
> We strongly recommend not to book prepaid travel and accommodation before
> receiving the visa.
> 
> For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
> refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
> appropriate country, click next and then select ?E-Mail form? and
> complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> 
> Tom
> UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service


is it true that retrospective priority is 5 days?

If you feel it will help u then definitely do it! How long have you been waiting with non-priority?


----------



## Hobbiton

kezcon said:


> DHL have tried to deliver today. my Mrs wasnt home grrrrrr omg so quick!


Woooooww you are quickest person I have seen in this forum. Congrats


----------



## Hobbiton

tbmz said:


> Is it true that retrospective priority is 5 days?
> 
> If you feel it will help u then definitely do it! How long have you been waiting with non-priority?


I am freaking out. I submitted first on May and was refused in August, and I applied on 21st September and arrived at Croydon on 22nd September.
I'm stressed, my husband is going to move house and work in December, and also requires me to his side to help him with my stepchildren...


----------



## mherzing3

kezcon said:


> DHL have tried to deliver today. my Mrs wasnt home grrrrrr omg so quick!


AHHH! I cant wait to hear your outcome! Keep us posted! Fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## kezcon

mherzing3 said:


> AHHH! I cant wait to hear your outcome! Keep us posted! Fingers crossed for you both!



if there has been mistakes do they reject it soon as they see the first one or do they keep checking everything else so you can put it right for next time just wondering


----------



## mherzing3

kezcon said:


> if there has been mistakes do they reject it soon as they see the first one or do they keep checking everything else so you can put it right for next time just wondering


No idea! Im hoping they would have the decency to at least look through everything, that way if they were to reject they could at least tell you EVERYTHING you need to fix for future applications... Im sure they are human and they looked through everything. They have to know the time and effort that we go through to put this together.


----------



## Hobbiton

kezcon said:


> if there has been mistakes do they reject it soon as they see the first one who do they keep checking everything else so you can put it right for next time just wondering


I am sure you get visa, when I was refused, I received email decision made on 13th of Aug and Refusal letter says got refused on 6th of Aug. Also I have read that when the ECO refuse a visa, he needs to show his refusal reason to his head, so it may take a bit more to check again the application.


----------



## Sunshine6

Hobbiton said:


> I'm confused with TLScontact in Madrid. The website gives me the option to pay ?511,20 for the priority service for settlement visa, but in another paragraph says that in Spain there is no priority service for settlement visa. Someone may show some light on this to me?
> 
> Please, Thanks in advance


Hi Hobbiton, 

I have the exact same wording on TLS website (about not being available in my country) but at the same time I can select "Settlement priority" (which was only added to the website something like 3 weeks ago) to add to my cart however, nothing shows up and it is not being added to my cart when I select it, do you have the same thing ? :confused2:

Cheers


----------



## kezcon

Sunshine6 said:


> Hi Hobbiton,
> 
> I have the exact same wording on TLS website (about not being available in my country) but at the same time I can select "Settlement priority" (which was only added to the website something like 3 weeks ago) to add to my cart however, nothing shows up and it is not being added to my cart when I select it, do you have the same thing ? :confused2:
> 
> Cheers



When I applied from TLSCONTACT in Malta, the priority wasnt there at first a week later the settlement priority showed up.


----------



## Sunshine6

kezcon said:


> When I applied from TLSCONTACT in Malta, the priority wasnt there at first a week later the settlement priority showed up.


Hi Kezcon, 

And did you manage to purchase it ? cause I can't ...


----------



## kezcon

Sunshine6 said:


> Hi Kezcon,
> 
> And did you manage to purchase it ? cause I can't ...



yes 511 euros something like that.


----------



## Hobbiton

Sunshine6 said:


> Hi Hobbiton,
> 
> I have the exact same wording on TLS website (about not being available in my country) but at the same time I can select "Settlement priority" (which was only added to the website something like 3 weeks ago) to add to my cart however, nothing shows up and it is not being added to my cart when I select it, do you have the same thing ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Send them and email and ask them how you can purchase priority. They said in email that If I want to purchase I can do it bu I want to wait to see what is kezcon decison. Let me know any update in your application


----------



## Sunshine6

kezcon said:


> yes 511 euros something like that.


aw happy for you, hope you get your decision soon ! Then it must not be available in Algiers  cause even if , like I said, it has been showing on the website for weeks, when I select the option it is not being added and thus I can't purchase it ... so unfair


----------



## kezcon

October 02, 2015 

12:10
Malta - Malta Delivery attempted; recipient not home
October 02, 2015 

16:22
Malta - Malta Scheduled for delivery as agreed


dont know what the last one means fingers crossed they are gonna attempted again tonight or tomorrow. My mrs did overtime tonight (first time ever ha) Im in UK shes in Malta I just wanna go to the depot and get it grrrr.


----------



## Sunshine6

Hobbiton said:


> Send them and email and ask them how you can purchase priority. They said in email that If I want to purchase I can do it bu I want to wait to see what is kezcon decison. Let me know any update in your application


Thanks Hobbiton, ok will do so . It's weekend now anyway ... ughrrr


----------



## Hobbiton

Sunshine6 said:


> Thanks Hobbiton, ok will do so . It's weekend now anyway ... ughrrr


They said to me this:

We do not encourage you to purchase the priority
service after you have submitted your application as it could take a
minimum of 24 hours to locate your application and link your priority
receipt. Once your application is located; it will be prioritized. If you
do wish to purchase retrospective priority then our current average
processing time for retrospective priority applications is 5 days from when
your priority receipt has been linked to your application.

THEY DON'T SAY YOU CAN'T PURCHASE!!! 

If you can contact them now by email, they will answer quickly. They answered me within one hour.

I am going to phone TLScontact on Monday, and ask then about this. Also my husband will phone ukvi Monday asking how we can purchase priority.

Please if you have any news. Let me updated


----------



## Hobbiton

kezcon said:


> yes 511 euros something like that.


Heey I have a question. How did you know that you can pay 511 euros if it wasn't in the website when you paid???


----------



## kezcon

Hobbiton said:


> Heey I have a question. How did you know that you can pay 511 euros if it wasn't in the website when you paid???


I am paranoid about this visa haha. I kept checking the partner website to make sure all is ok (TLS CONTACT) the day after I paid it was giving priority for short term visa eg vistor etc then a week later a priority for settlement come on.


----------



## Hobbiton

kezcon said:


> I am paranoid about this visa haha. I kept checking the partner website to make sure all is ok (TLS CONTACT) the day after I paid it was giving priority for short term visa eg vistor etc then a week later a priority for settlement come on.


I am paranoid too. TLSCONTACT gives me the option to pay 511,20 euros for settlement visa:

Settlement Priority Visa Service ?511.20

The Settlement Priority Visa Service is available to customers applying for a visa to settle in the UK. Qualifying customers are may purchase a Settlement Priority Visa Service for 360GBP, in addition to the visa fee, to receive decision within 15 working days. UK Visas & Immigration continues to offer a standard 12 week service.


BUT IN ANOTHER PARAGRAPH SAYS:

Priority Visa ? Settlement, Super Priority Visa service, Prime Time Appointments, and Passport Passback are not available in the Spain.

[I am freaking out, why they say "yes pay, but it's not available? ??]

Also ukvi didn't said you can't purchase after submitted application.


----------



## Joppa

Where does it say priority isn't available in Spain?
TLScontact says you must show receipt for additional service(s) at the time of biometric appointment.


----------



## Hobbiton

Joppa said:


> Where does it say priority isn't available in Spain?
> TLScontact says you must show receipt for additional service(s) at the time of biometric appointment.


When I log in I see this:

NOTE: Priority Visa – Settlement, Super Priority Visa service, Prime Time Appointments, and Passport Passback are not available in the Spain.









well, when I created a account and wanted to pay for priority I saw the first note, and I was afraid to pay 511 euro for nothing. 

Now my question is I can phone ukvi and tell them that I want to purchase for priority? 

Thanks Joppa


----------



## Sunshine6

Hobbiton said:


> They said to me this:
> 
> We do not encourage you to purchase the priority
> service after you have submitted your application as it could take a
> minimum of 24 hours to locate your application and link your priority
> receipt. Once your application is located; it will be prioritized. If you
> do wish to purchase retrospective priority then our current average
> processing time for retrospective priority applications is 5 days from when
> your priority receipt has been linked to your application.
> 
> THEY DON'T SAY YOU CAN'T PURCHASE!!!
> 
> If you can contact them now by email, they will answer quickly. They answered me within one hour.
> 
> I am going to phone TLScontact on Monday, and ask then about this. Also my husband will phone ukvi Monday asking how we can purchase priority.
> 
> Please if you have any news. Let me updated


Hey again, 

For me , I can select the option and then it normally should show up on "*your cart*" as being added, so you can carry on with the purchase, don't you have that ? 
In my case, even if I select it , it is NOT showing up in "my cart", which makes me think, the service is not available or not functional yet or something ...


----------



## Hobbiton

Sunshine6 said:


> Hey again,
> 
> For me , I can select the option and then it normally should show up on "*your cart*" as being added, so you can carry on with the purchase, don't you have that ?
> In my case, even if I select it , it is NOT showing up in "my cart", which makes me think, the service is not available or not functional yet or something ...


Yes, this happens to me too. Even if I select priority settlement, it is not showing up in "my cart".

it's frustrating.


----------



## Toni R.

Hello everyone! Just curious about some things, but I'll post my timeline first before getting into my questions.  

Country applying from: USA (Non-priority, courier, type A)

Type of visa applied for: Fiance/spousal

Date application submitted (online or in person): September 14th

Date biometrics taken: September 18th

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 23rd

Date received email confirmation from office it was being processed: September 24th. 

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Projected timeline given: up to 12 weeks

Date your visa was received: Still waiting

So, my question is, has anyone received their visa (Non priority) before the three months mark? My fiance and I have a date set for January 16th, and I'd like to be there by December 2nd, which is a few weeks short of their time line. Just a little nervous. I know it's only been four days and I for a quick turn around from it arriving to them starting to process it, but once it hits that stage it seems that it can drag out for a bit. *sigh* just debating of I should suck it up and pay for the priority service now, or not. My family and friends want to throw a going away party, but I don't know when I'll be going or if it'll even be approved. I hope we submitted enough information and supporting documentation... I just don't know. :/


----------



## Invisibleme

Toni R. said:


> Hello everyone! Just curious about some things, but I'll post my timeline first before getting into my questions.
> 
> Country applying from: USA (Non-priority, courier, type A)
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance/spousal
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): September 14th
> 
> Date biometrics taken: September 18th
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 23rd
> 
> Date received email confirmation from office it was being processed: September 24th.
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Projected timeline given: up to 12 weeks
> 
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting
> 
> So, my question is, has anyone received their visa (Non priority) before the three months mark? My fiance and I have a date set for January 16th, and I'd like to be there by December 2nd, which is a few weeks short of their time line. Just a little nervous. I know it's only been four days and I for a quick turn around from it arriving to them starting to process it, but once it hits that stage it seems that it can drag out for a bit. *sigh* just debating of I should suck it up and pay for the priority service now, or not. My family and friends want to throw a going away party, but I don't know when I'll be going or if it'll even be approved. I hope we submitted enough information and supporting documentation... I just don't know. :/


There is a separate timeline thread for US, Non-priority settlement here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...rity-only-please-post-your-timeline-here.html

All of us have been hitting above the 55 day mark since May. My personal suggestion is that if you don't feel like you can wait the full 12 weeks (because you will), go ahead and upgrade to priority now, before waiting too long. 

My timeline for a US, Non-priority spouse settlement is:
Application submitted online: July 8
Biometrics taken: July 13
Package signed for by UKVI: July 16
Confirmation email received: July 22
No further updates.


----------



## Toni R.

Invisibleme said:


> There is a separate timeline thread for US, Non-priority settlement here:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...rity-only-please-post-your-timeline-here.html
> 
> All of us have been hitting above the 55 day mark since May. My personal suggestion is that if you don't feel like you can wait the full 12 weeks (because you will), go ahead and upgrade to priority now, before waiting too long.
> 
> My timeline for a US, Non-priority spouse settlement is:
> Application submitted online: July 8
> Biometrics taken: July 13
> Package signed for by UKVI: July 16
> Confirmation email received: July 22
> No further updates.



Thanks for your advise and the separate thread. I'll go ahead and see what he wants to do. Thank you!


----------



## expatbra

Somebody applied TIER 2 General Visa?


----------



## Sunshine6

Hobbiton said:


> Sunshine6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey again,
> 
> For me , I can select the option and then it normally should show up on "*your cart*" as being added, so you can carry on with the purchase, don't you have that ?
> In my case, even if I select it , it is NOT showing up in "my cart", which makes me think, the service is not available or not functional yet or something ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this happens to me too. Even if I select priority settlement, it is not showing up in "my cart".
> 
> it's frustrating.
Click to expand...

Yes I know , tell me about it ...  Just be patient, call them on Monday and see what they say. I wish I knew that before, cause I think it's too late for me now, at the center the day when I applied, they said they don't offer the service, so even when it showed up on the website, I haven't thought about inquiring about it till I read your post ... 
Anyway, let me know what they say


----------



## SavannahV

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (fiance, priority service)
Date application submitted (online): 18 September
Date biometrics taken: 29 September

I mailed everything to Sheffield today, so all I can do now is wait. The panic of "oh no, did I forget something?!" is subsiding. I can definitely see the case for making two copies of everything, one for my records. It's been very helpful to look back at my paperwork and see that yes, I DID get that right!


----------



## mgreenan

Hi all! 
I am on business day 55 of waiting for my visa. I had emailed a few times in the past week trying to get an update as last I had heard was that Sheffield Uk had received my documents and my application was waiting to be reviewed( this was end of July). They kept telling me that my case was escalated and when there were updates they'd email me. I got an email today saying this...

Further to our recent e-mail confirming the receipt of the above application, Please can you confirm the return address for your documents. 

We would be grateful if you would send our office confirmation of the return address as soon as possible, quoting our above reference in the reply. Please send your response to the following e-mail address

Has anyone ever gotten this before? It doesn't even say if a decision has been made or not and frankly I have been driving myself mad waiting for this spouse visa. The email just does not sound promising...


----------



## kezcon

So after our 1 day turnaround they tried to deliver yesterday, they want to deliver by the end of day Monday grrrr when the office opens at 9am were gonna see if we can go the depot to pick it up, I've hardly had any sleep this is on my mind so I read most people's timelines and it does seem 1 day turnarounds get approved I really am hoping. I hate this wait after 3 months being without my wife.


----------



## kezcon

mherzing3 said:


> AHHH! I cant wait to hear your outcome! Keep us posted! Fingers crossed for you both!


Have you heard anything?


----------



## Fatou21

Last week my wife's spouse visa was delayed for further checks, now there is currently no update? Anyone been in the same position? 

I'm a self employed sponsor

Timeline
3rd August biometrics
6th August arrived in sheffield
Email. 
No further emails from them. 
Non piority


----------



## mherzing3

kezcon said:


> Have you heard anything?



My ups tracking says it will be delivered by the end of the day on Monday. Gonna be the longest weekend ever, trying for keep myself busy to take my mind off of it for awhile. 😖


----------



## kezcon

mherzing3 said:


> My ups tracking says it will be delivered by the end of the day on Monday. Gonna be the longest weekend ever, trying for keep myself busy to take my mind off of it for awhile. dde16


We're both in the same boat both come Monday and super fast turnarounds ha


----------



## kezcon

My track it's weird.


----------



## HatakeSage

Some people don't get a decision made thing ^ its just a random occurrence.
It doesn't say you've gotten your documents yet right, and the passport is still on the way back to you?


----------



## kezcon

HatakeSage said:


> Some people don't get a decision made thing ^ its just a random occurrence. It doesn't say you've gotten your documents yet right, and the passport is still on the way back to you?


 They attempted delivery yesterday but my Mrs was at work so got ya wait till Monday.

Submitted docs in Malta 29 got to Croydon 30th 1st got told documents are on the way back. 2nd they tried to deliver super quick :S


----------



## mherzing3

kezcon said:


> My track it's weird.


I don't have that tracking page , I'm just tracking it using the ups tracking number


----------



## Sandeeptrs

*BRP Correction - Is Special Delivery Accepted*

Dear All,

Having received my BRP card few days ago found that there is a mistake in the Last Name and First Name split. 
After mailing them about the error, have posted my passport & BRP documents back through special delivery. When I track it online in Royal Mail it says "*we were unable to deliver as there was no access to the delivery address*".

Will Home Office not accept the post through Special Delivery.

Please advice.

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## Hobbiton

Can anyone tell me if it's enough with the letter of employment? My husband does not have a contract. We have submitted all the requirements mentioned to us in the refusal letter, now I'm going crazy wondering if the employment letter signed and stamped by my husband's boss stating the time my husband started his work with them, his annual salary, the type of contract (permanent) etc. 
s this enough, or they will require a contract?

joppa or nyclon please


----------



## Sunshine6

Hobbiton said:


> Can anyone tell me if it's enough with the letter of employment? My husband does not have a contract. We have submitted all the requirements mentioned to us in the refusal letter, now I'm going crazy wondering if the employment letter signed and stamped by my husband's boss stating the time my husband started his work with them, his annual salary, the type of contract (permanent) etc.
> s this enough, or they will require a contract?
> 
> joppa or nyclon please


Hi Hobbiton,

I don't know about your case, but never heard about providing a contract ?! The letter of employment with all the required information such as position, length of employment, type (permanent ), annual salary should be enough. Try to relax , you are almost there


----------



## Hobbiton

Sunshine6 said:


> Hi Hobbiton,
> 
> I don't know about your case, but never heard about providing a contract ?! The letter of employment with all the required information such as position, length of employment, type (permanent ), annual salary should be enough. Try to relax , you are almost there


Hi Sunshine.

Thank you for your reply. I am paranoid about this also I want Monday to come and call them to ask about purchasing priority. 

Best luck for both of us


----------



## nyclon

Hobbiton said:


> Can anyone tell me if it's enough with the letter of employment? My husband does not have a contract. We have submitted all the requirements mentioned to us in the refusal letter, now I'm going crazy wondering if the employment letter signed and stamped by my husband's boss stating the time my husband started his work with them, his annual salary, the type of contract (permanent) etc.
> s this enough, or they will require a contract?
> 
> joppa or nyclon please


Having a contract strengthens the legitimacy of your employment. If you have one you should include it.


----------



## kezcon

Can't sleep, the stress of waiting, Monday can't come quick enough after the 1 day turn around I've read lots of time lines on this forum it gives me some positivity and confidence, I haven't seen one that is refused. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mherzing3

kezcon said:


> Can't sleep, the stress of waiting, Monday can't come quick enough after the 1 day turn around I've read lots of time lines on this forum it gives me some positivity and confidence, I haven't seen one that is refused. Fingers crossed.


I agree kezcon , it's brutal waiting! 1 day more! We got this!!


----------



## kezcon

mherzing3 said:


> I agree kezcon , it's brutal waiting! 1 day more! We got this!!


 I might call in sick on Monday regardless of the decision to catch up on sleep haha.


----------



## mgreenan

kezcon said:


> I might call in sick on Monday regardless of the decision to catch up on sleep haha.


Good Luck ! I hope you get it  such a nerve wracking process


----------



## Zenobie

kezcon said:


> Can't sleep, the stress of waiting, Monday can't come quick enough after the 1 day turn around I've read lots of time lines on this forum it gives me some positivity and confidence, I haven't seen one that is refused. Fingers crossed.


I totally know what you mean! I've been resisting whining on Facebook about how it's the longest weekend of my life cause I know Itll start the "you aren't in England yet?" Questions.. It's know it's only been 3 working days since we paid for the retrospective priority and 45 since my papers were received.. But im desperately hoping we hear Monday/Tuesday and I can leave right after I get my passport. I miss my fiancé (been since march!) and have so much wedding stuff to do and only 3 weeks to do it! The registrar needs to be paid Monday to still do the ceremony at our paid venue on the 26th but then we will have to pay them when we do the legal wedding after the 28 days.. Yay for two wedding anniversaries?


----------



## Fatou21

Good luck kazcon. Your lucky coz I've been waiting for 8 weeks now, and it's so painful


----------



## Hobbiton

nyclon said:


> Having a contract strengthens the legitimacy of your employment. If you have one you should include it.


Thank you nyclon for your reply. My husband don't have a contract. We submitted a letter of employment with all the required information such as position, length of employment, type (permanent ), annual salary etc. Original, stamped and signed by his head. With p60, tax year, payslips for 6 months and bank statements original and stamped. I hope it is enough. Thank you


----------



## VBrown

Hello everybody! I´m new here.
First of all here is my timeline.

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted online: 29 July 2015 
Date Biometrics taken: 7 August 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 August 2015
Processing centre: Bogota, Colombia 
Date your visa was received: still waiting (40 working days after Biometrics Appointment)

I haven´t received and email saying tha my application has been allocated to an Entry Clearance Officer, is that normal after 40 working days??

Is there more people here applying from the Processing centre of Colombia?

Best of luck for everybody with their applications.


----------



## VBrown

Hello everybody! I´m new here.
First of all here is my timeline.

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted online: 29 July 2015 
Date Biometrics taken: 7 August 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 August 2015
Processing centre: Bogota, Colombia 
Date your visa was received: still waiting (40 working days after Biometrics Appointment)

I haven´t received and email saying tha my application has been allocated to an Entry Clearance Officer, is that normal after 40 working days??

Is there more people here applying from the Processing centre of Colombia?

Best of luck for everybody with their applications.


----------



## Toni R.

Okay! So I spoke with my fiance and he said to go ahead and get the priority service, so we did and I e-mailed it to 

[email protected]

As it was the only retrospective e-mail address on the website, but it says New York, not Sheffield, UK... Has anyone gotten retrospective and e-mailed it to that e-mail address or is there a different one I am unaware of? I did put "Request for Retrospective Settlement priority visa service ? GWF000000000" I added Settlement, so hopefully it gets routed to the right place...

Sorry! Just worried about it being overlooked.  thanks everyone!


----------



## kezcon

mherzing3 said:


> My ups tracking says it will be delivered by the end of the day on Monday. Gonna be the longest weekend ever, trying for keep myself busy to take my mind off of it for awhile. dde16


Any updates from you?


----------



## Hobbiton

Sunshine6 said:


> Hey again,
> 
> For me , I can select the option and then it normally should show up on "*your cart*" as being added, so you can carry on with the purchase, don't you have that ?
> In my case, even if I select it , it is NOT showing up in "my cart", which makes me think, the service is not available or not functional yet or something ...


Hi Sunshine, my husband called them today and they said we can't purchase for priority after submitted application. Also my husband asked what is the average time for this month and they said within 30 to 60 working days. 

Sadly we have to wait. Good luck to you


----------



## Sunshine6

Hobbiton said:


> Sunshine6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey again,
> 
> For me , I can select the option and then it normally should show up on "*your cart*" as being added, so you can carry on with the purchase, don't you have that ?
> In my case, even if I select it , it is NOT showing up in "my cart", which makes me think, the service is not available or not functional yet or something ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sunshine, my husband called them today and they said we can't purchase for priority after submitted application. Also my husband asked what is the average time for this month and they said within 30 to 60 working days.
> 
> Sadly we have to wait. Good luck to you
Click to expand...

Hi Hobbiton,

Was going to message you  thanks for the update... My fiancé tried to call, but it's not working ?! And it happened to him as well last Monday, so we thought maybe they are off on Mondays or something . .. Will try again tomorrow, it's not like we haven't been waiting for ages, so one additional day won't make a difference !! 

Anyway... yeah 30 to 60 days is vague. Once I even got an email saying up to 24 weeks ! Can you imagine ? Haha ..

Will let you know if I get any update, even though my app is processed in Paris. I really hope we will get our decision soon


----------



## mherzing3

kezcon said:


> Any updates from you?


Ups says it is in my city and "Out for Delivery", so it could be any minute from now.. or it could be a few hours from now.. haha. I'm sitting perched next to my open window, with a cup of coffee to ensure I don't miss it! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mherzing3

What about you kezcon, anything?!!


----------



## expatbra

Sunshine6 said:


> Hi Hobbiton,
> 
> Was going to message you  thanks for the update... My fiancé tried to call, but it's not working ?! And it happened to him as well last Monday, so we thought maybe they are off on Mondays or something . .. Will try again tomorrow, it's not like we haven't been waiting for ages, so one additional day won't make a difference !!
> 
> Anyway... yeah 30 to 60 days is vague. Once I even got an email saying up to 24 weeks ! Can you imagine ? Haha ..
> 
> Will let you know if I get any update, even though my app is processed in Paris. I really hope we will get our decision soon


Hey guys,

did you apply to Croydon too?? Could send me the telephone number? For me (tier 2 general) the visa processing time is 5 working days, BUT today is the 5th day and i didn't receveive the email. :/


----------



## kezcon

mherzing3 said:


> What about you kezcon, anything?!!


I got mine pal  my Mrs flies out on 14th November all booked  easy jet cost )150 with 3 suitcases hahah boom so happy.


----------



## mherzing3

YAYYYY!!! SOOO happy for you !!! CONGRATS!!! Hope I can say the same soon!!


----------



## kezcon

mherzing3 said:


> YAYYYY!!! SOOO happy for you !!! CONGRATS!!! Hope I can say the same soon!!


 all one day turn arounds I've seen in here seem successful. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hobbiton

kezcon said:


> I got mine pal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Mrs flies out on 14th November all booked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy jet cost )150 with 3 suitcases hahah boom so happy.


Congratulations


----------



## Hobbiton

expatbra said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> did you apply to Croydon too?? Could send me the telephone number? For me (tier 2 general) the visa processing time is 5 working days, BUT today is the 5th day and i didn't receveive the email. :/


I applied to Croydon too. We used this link to contact them: https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/

you can contact them by Email or Call. Good luck


----------



## Sunshine6

expatbra said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> did you apply to Croydon too?? Could send me the telephone number? For me (tier 2 general) the visa processing time is 5 working days, BUT today is the 5th day and i didn't receveive the email. :/


Hi there, 

This is what I found for you on the UKVI website, if you're trying to contact them from within the UK: https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/

*Visas, settlement and asylum - Contact the Croydon Contact Centre about asylum, settlement, extending your stay in the UK, work and study visas

Telephone: 0300 123 2241
Monday to Thursday, 9am to 4:45pm
Friday, 9am to 4:30pm*


As my app is processed in Paris, the phone number is different. Hope someone else can help, if this is not the correct number


----------



## Minako

*Settlement (Non-Priority)*

Country Applying From: Cayman Islands
Type Of Visa: Settlement Unmarried Partner (Non-Priority)
Passport Currently in BHC Jamaica
Date of Online Application: 8th July
Date of Biometrics Taken: 9th July
Date of Confirmation Email from UK: 15th July
Office handling application: Sheffield, UK
Projected Timeline: 12 weeks / 60 working days
Decision Email: Waiting
Visa Received: Waiting

There is no option for priority service in the Cayman Islands (we would have paid).

From our calculations we have now been waiting for 57 working days (from 15th July).

We are praying for a result in the next few days...

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rootsy

We got the application received email today! Ramps up the nerves on waiting though! It seems like some people wait ages and some people get through quickly even if they are non-priority- have I got this right? Or does it depend on individual circumstances and the area you apply from? The Kampala processing times are pretty shocking for July with only 9% of decisions made in first 30 days. :-/


----------



## AriEsp

I didn't post my timeline before, but with Mherzing3 (congrats! I hope you get it in the mail soon!!!) having the same timeline as my husband and me, I'm feeling very anxious. Seems like with all things being equal, we should have at least gotten the first email by now! I keep telling myself it hasn't even been a week since it arrived in the UK but it's hard to be patient and not wonder what's going on. 

Maybe sending out my timeline will somehow lead to progress...

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement- Priority 
Date application submitted online: September 25
Date biometrics taken: September 28
Date documentation was sent: September 28 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ....
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Email saying it was received: ....
Decision email: .....
Date your visa was received: ....


----------



## Zenobie

So freaking happy! Got my decision email like 10 minutes ago and Dhl tracking says it's already in Leeds! Thanks so much to this forum, it truly helped me follow my gut and ignoring my lawyers advice to get the upgrade. I truly suggest if you can afford it, priority is your friend, if not, give yourself lots of time and patience! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## tbmz

Country applying from: USA (New York)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 3rd September
Date biometrics taken: 8th September
Date documents sent: 17th September
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28th September
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision email received: 5th October
Date your visa was received: 


Decision email received today! I Will be biting my nails with nerves until the package is with my husband in New york!


----------



## expatbra

Zenobie said:


> So freaking happy! Got my decision email like 10 minutes ago and Dhl tracking says it's already in Leeds! Thanks so much to this forum, it truly helped me follow my gut and ignoring my lawyers advice to get the upgrade. I truly suggest if you can afford it, priority is your friend, if not, give yourself lots of time and patience!
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Wowwww


----------



## expatbra

tbmz said:


> Country applying from: USA (New York)
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 3rd September
> Date biometrics taken: 8th September
> Date documents sent: 17th September
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28th September
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision email received: 5th October
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> 
> Decision email received today! I Will be biting my nails with nerves until the package is with my husband in New york!


That sounds good


----------



## mherzing3

Got our visa in the mail , and it was approved!!!! 

So happy that I will be seeing my hubby in 9 days! Thank you again to everyone on this forum , could not have done it without you! 

Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear!!


If anyone ever happend to have questions about combining overseas salaried income and self employment, I am your girl!

It was the most confusing thing ever and Im so glad we made it! THANK YOU TO EVERYONE!!

MEGAN


----------



## kezcon

mherzing3 said:


> Got our visa in the mail , and it was approved!!!! So happy that I will be seeing my hubby in 9 days! Thank you again to everyone on this forum , could not have done it without you! Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear!! If anyone ever happend to have questions about combining overseas salaried income and self employment, I am your girl! It was the most confusing thing ever and Im so glad we made it! THANK YOU TO EVERYONE!! MEGAN


Boooooooooooom!!!!!! Congrats one day turn around our great for us.


----------



## tbmz

mherzing3 said:


> Got our visa in the mail , and it was approved!!!!
> 
> So happy that I will be seeing my hubby in 9 days! Thank you again to everyone on this forum , could not have done it without you!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear!!
> 
> 
> If anyone ever happend to have questions about combining overseas salaried income and self employment, I am your girl!
> 
> It was the most confusing thing ever and Im so glad we made it! THANK YOU TO EVERYONE!!
> 
> MEGAN


Brilliant!!! So happy for u!! Definitely the most confusing thing and you did it.
I will find out tomorrow and hoping for a good outcome


----------



## HatakeSage

Gosh, submitting my visa in two days. Hoping that biometrics have an early appointment for me, eep! This day can't come soon enough. I want to hurry up and submit it so I can post my timeline already! Ahhhh! 

Good luck TBMZ!

AriEsp: Sometimes people don't get an email from UKVI about it arriving.
But you should get updates from your courier, so if its there, its probably there!


----------



## Fatou21

I escalated my spouse visa a few days ago, and got a email this morning saying that "awaiting ECO assessment" what does this mean? Any closer to a decision? 9th week of application.

Anyone had the same email? 

Can someone please help me with this


----------



## Hobbiton

Fatou21 said:


> I escalated my spouse visa a few days ago, and got a email this morning saying that "awaiting ECO assessment" what does this mean? Any closer to a decision? 9th week of application.
> 
> Anyone had the same email?
> 
> Can someone please help me with this


This means the application is waiting to be assessed by an ECO.
9th week wow.. you are at the end, you may hear soon from them, but the email you received is an automated email. Good luck


----------



## Hobbiton

Why they haven't updated processing time in government website?


----------



## HatakeSage

No idea, I've been trying to check the past few months.
Makes me paranoid.


----------



## Fatou21

Thanks hobbiton, is this the final assessment than? Coz weeks before I done some checks, it was delayed for further checks. And than prossesed, and than no updates.


----------



## expatbra

Hey Gus,

I'm little bit confused. I didn't receive any update email after my application arrived at Croydon. 

Now, I just received this.

DHL INTERNATIONAL GmbH

The following 1 piece(s) have been sent via DHL International GmbH on
06/10/2015 on Shipment Number XXX.

Notes:


If you wish to track this shipment, please visit DHL website at DHL | Global | English or
contact your local DHL Customer Service office.

If you have a Web-enabled mail reader, click the link below to view shipment-
tracking details:

You can also contact your local DHL customer service department.

Please do not reply to this email.

RECEIVER : my name
Attn : MY Address

SENDER : UK VISAS
From : UK VISA SECTION
16 FLOOR
APOLLO HOUSE
36 WELLESLEY ROAD
CROYDON
CR9 3RR
UNITED KINGDOM

SHIPMENT CONTENTS:
Documents

RECAP:

AWB: xxx
WEIGHT: 0.50
PIECES: 1
PRODUCT: EXPRESS WORLDWIDE DOC
CONTENTS: Documents
REF : GWFXXX

Thank you for using DHL


----------



## kezcon

expatbra said:


> Hey Gus, I'm little bit confused. I didn't receive any update email after my application arrived at Croydon. Now, I just received this. DHL INTERNATIONAL GmbH The following 1 piece(s) have been sent via DHL International GmbH on 06/10/2015 on Shipment Number XXX. Notes: If you wish to track this shipment, please visit DHL website at DHL | Global | English or contact your local DHL Customer Service office. If you have a Web-enabled mail reader, click the link below to view shipment- tracking details: You can also contact your local DHL customer service department. Please do not reply to this email. RECEIVER : my name Attn : MY Address SENDER : UK VISAS From : UK VISA SECTION 16 FLOOR APOLLO HOUSE 36 WELLESLEY ROAD CROYDON CR9 3RR UNITED KINGDOM SHIPMENT CONTENTS: Documents RECAP: AWB: xxx WEIGHT: 0.50 PIECES: 1 PRODUCT: EXPRESS WORLDWIDE DOC CONTENTS: Documents REF : GWFXXX Thank you for using DHL



This happened to me no decision email just a courier and I got accepted.


----------



## expatbra

Now I just received this email,


Dear XXXX,

Your passport and any returned supporting documents have now been sent back to you by courier to the address you provided when you submitted your application. You can track your package using the courier tracking information provided to you either at the time of application or subsequently sent to you by email. Please note that you will need to sign for your package when it arrives.

Should you miss the courier delivery, TLScontact advises you to promptly follow the instructions provided to arrange another delivery. Courier policy differs by location, however should a courier not hear back from you after a given period of time, they will return your documents to TLScontact and we will pass them on to UK Visas & Immigration.

Kind regards,

TLScontact
UK VIsas & Immigration


----------



## kezcon

expatbra said:


> Now I just received this email, Dear XXXX, Your passport and any returned supporting documents have now been sent back to you by courier to the address you provided when you submitted your application. You can track your package using the courier tracking information provided to you either at the time of application or subsequently sent to you by email. Please note that you will need to sign for your package when it arrives. Should you miss the courier delivery, TLScontact advises you to promptly follow the instructions provided to arrange another delivery. Courier policy differs by location, however should a courier not hear back from you after a given period of time, they will return your documents to TLScontact and we will pass them on to UK Visas & Immigration. Kind regards, TLScontact UK VIsas & Immigration


Sending my parcel was 2.3kg and when DHL sent it back it was 0.50 like yours haha


----------



## expatbra

kezcon said:


> Sending my parcel was 2.3kg and when DHL sent it back it was 0.50 like yours haha


Oh my god! Im really anxious :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kezcon

expatbra said:


> Oh my god! Im really anxious :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


They tried to deliver on Friday no1 was in we had to wait all weekend my Mrs went Monday to the depot got accepted I went to work that day running on adrenaline today am off work ill it really got to me p.s they are so quick delivering from Croydon to Malta 1 day.


----------



## expatbra

kezcon said:


> They tried to deliver on Friday no1 was in we had to wait all weekend my Mrs went Monday to the depot got accepted I went to work that day running on adrenaline today am off work ill it really got to me p.s they are so quick delivering from Croydon to Malta 1 day.


I will stay at home all day tomorrow.


----------



## Rootsy

Even though our confirmation said it was going to Sheffield we've got an email from Pretoria. Their timeline looks good and the short term visa was processed quickly from there so here's hoping!


----------



## expatbra

Is it mean positive or negative decision????


Ahhhh, Im so anxious.


----------



## Rootsy

Looks like the system hasn't caught up with them!


----------



## Joppa

expatbra said:


> Is it mean positive or negative decision????


You can't tell until you get your passport back.


----------



## kezcon

expatbra said:


> Is it mean positive or negative decision???? Ahhhh, Im so anxious.


 I had the same. Tomorrow the bottom one will go green.


----------



## Minako

*decision made but no email*

HI,

We emailed the UKVI Enquiry and were told that a decision had been made on 24 September. We have had no email notification and our passport does not appear on Fedex tracking yet so we are still waiting. 58 Days since acknowledgement email...

Is there anyone here who knows why I might not have received an email or my passport back yet even though the decision was made 8 working days ago?

Thanks,

Settlement Non-Priority (Priority service was not available to us)


----------



## tbmz

My husbands visa was APPROVED!!!!!!!! We are absolutely elated and would like to thank everyone for their help and support on this site- throughout our good and bad times in this rocky process! I can't believe it's all done. Thank you!! We honesty could have never done it without expat forum 



Updated timeline:

Country applying from: USA (New York) 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 3rd September 
Date biometrics taken: 8th September 
Date documents sent: 17th September 
Date documentation was received by UKBA office: 28th September 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks 
Decision email received: 5th October 
Date your visa was received: 6th October


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

Updated timeline, extreme hardship, no contact with spouse or children due to refusal....

USC married to UKC. Applied for the UK Spousal Settlement visa from USA. 
(PRIORITY SETTLEMENT CASE) 

applied under CAT A, as well as showing property rental income from sponsor. 

Application submitted online/ Paid for/ NHS IHS Surcharge: 30 JUL 2015 
BIOMETRICS: 03 AUG 2105 
MAILED TO SHEFFIELD via VFS UPS PREPAID ROUNDTRIP (wrote Priority Settlement on envelope): 04 AUG 2015 
UKVI SHEFFIELD RECEIVED via UPS: 06 AUG 2015 
Email recognition of processing by ECO: 11 AUG 2015
Request for more evidence email from Sheffield addressed in my name: 21 AUG 2015
Date of decision Email: 29 SEP 2015
Date of IHS Refund: 29 SEP 2015 (Which I assumed meant refused, which it eventually did)
Date of receiving passport and documents back with decision: 01 OCT 2015
Date the application was refused according to letter: 25 SEP 2015

So..
I was refused entry clearance as a partner under Appendix FM to the United Kingdom from the USA. I was refused because the ECO did not believe my spouse earns the financial requirement. We applied under Category A and Category D, she works at a university where she earns gross 9000+, and we tried to show that she also receives rental income from properties to reach the remaining threshold of 9000+ 

As mentioned earlier, one of the properties was in the name of my spouses mother, and the other property from which rent is received is in the name of my spouse and her brother. All rent has been collected and deposited into my spouses bank account for more than a year via a rental agency. The Immigration rules stated that in order for this income to be counted the property has to be in the name of the sponsor. (As Joppa has stated in another thread)

I have been given the option to Appeal (within 28 days after refusal) Is it possible that I can appeal by requesting a change that the income from from the property rental received be looked at as savings? and if so proceeding with attaching the financial appendix updated with correct categories?

The funds are in my wife's bank account, and she is free to utilize it at her benefit. She is authorized and gifted the rental income by her mother. (As Joppa stated in another thread)

I can provide the source of the savings; which is from the two properties.
Together this income being counted as savings would well exceed the financial requirement minimum. My wife's bank statements can be provided to show rental funds being deposited into her account and them having been in the account for more than a year.

Furthermore in terms of Human Rights, or Family Life my spouse does not intend to immigrate or travel to the United States, and I am sacrificing for the sake of my family to immigrate to be with them, I basically waited until I obtained US Citizenship to apply to join family in the UK. My spouse and I have been married five years and I was a United States Permanent Resident for four of those years. (Which explains the complications of either immigrating to be with one another) Is there a way this can be corrected in order to unite our family?


----------



## mgreenan

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Updated timeline, extreme hardship, no contact with spouse or children due to refusal....
> 
> USC married to UKC. Applied for the UK Spousal Settlement visa from USA.
> (PRIORITY SETTLEMENT CASE)
> 
> applied under CAT A, as well as showing property rental income from sponsor.
> 
> Application submitted online/ Paid for/ NHS IHS Surcharge: 30 JUL 2015
> BIOMETRICS: 03 AUG 2105
> MAILED TO SHEFFIELD via VFS UPS PREPAID ROUNDTRIP (wrote Priority Settlement on envelope): 04 AUG 2015
> UKVI SHEFFIELD RECEIVED via UPS: 06 AUG 2015
> Email recognition of processing by ECO: 11 AUG 2015
> Request for more evidence email from Sheffield addressed in my name: 21 AUG 2015
> Date of decision Email: 29 SEP 2015
> Date of IHS Refund: 29 SEP 2015 (Which I assumed meant refused, which it eventually did)
> Date of receiving passport and documents back with decision: 01 OCT 2015
> Date the application was refused according to letter: 25 SEP 2015
> 
> So..
> I was refused entry clearance as a partner under Appendix FM to the United Kingdom from the USA. I was refused because the ECO did not believe my spouse earns the financial requirement. We applied under Category A and Category D, she works at a university where she earns gross 9000+, and we tried to show that she also receives rental income from properties to reach the remaining threshold of 9000+
> 
> As mentioned earlier, one of the properties was in the name of my spouses mother, and the other property from which rent is received is in the name of my spouse and her brother. All rent has been collected and deposited into my spouses bank account for more than a year via a rental agency. The Immigration rules stated that in order for this income to be counted the property has to be in the name of the sponsor. (As Joppa has stated in another thread)
> 
> I have been given the option to Appeal (within 28 days after refusal) Is it possible that I can appeal by requesting a change that the income from from the property rental received be looked at as savings? and if so proceeding with attaching the financial appendix updated with correct categories?
> 
> The funds are in my wife's bank account, and she is free to utilize it at her benefit. She is authorized and gifted the rental income by her mother. (As Joppa stated in another thread)
> 
> I can provide the source of the savings; which is from the two properties.
> Together this income being counted as savings would well exceed the financial requirement minimum. My wife's bank statements can be provided to show rental funds being deposited into her account and them having been in the account for more than a year.
> 
> Furthermore in terms of Human Rights, or Family Life my spouse does not intend to immigrate or travel to the United States, and I am sacrificing for the sake of my family to immigrate to be with them, I basically waited until I obtained US Citizenship to apply to join family in the UK. My spouse and I have been married five years and I was a United States Permanent Resident for four of those years. (Which explains the complications of either immigrating to be with one another) Is there a way this can be corrected in order to unite our family?


So sorry to hear your visa has been refused. I received a refund on Saturday for my IHS surcharge and that was my clue as well that we had been refused. Just now waiting for the paperwork to come back. It is not easy being apart from loved ones. I hope we all get our visas sorted out so we can be with family again


----------



## mherzing3

tbmz said:


> My husbands visa was APPROVED!!!!!!!! We are absolutely elated and would like to thank everyone for their help and support on this site- throughout our good and bad times in this rocky process! I can't believe it's all done. Thank you!! We honesty could have never done it without expat forum
> 
> 
> 
> Updated timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA (New York)
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 3rd September
> Date biometrics taken: 8th September
> Date documents sent: 17th September
> Date documentation was received by UKBA office: 28th September
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision email received: 5th October
> Date your visa was received: 6th October




CONGRATS!! Really happy for you!!!


----------



## expatbra

kezcon said:


> I had the same. Tomorrow the bottom one will go green.


Today, mine is the same like yours. The buttons decision made and Ready for collection are red and passport returned is green.:confused2:


----------



## kezcon

expatbra said:


> Today, mine is the same like yours. The buttons decision made and Ready for collection are red and passport returned is green.:confused2:


How long was your turn around ? I did priority.


----------



## expatbra

kezcon said:


> How long was your turn around ? I did priority.


I did in Geneva (Switzerland), I didn't priority and it was in 5 working days.


----------



## kezcon

expatbra said:


> I did in Geneva (Switzerland), I didn't priority and it was in 5 working days.


 Are your documents due back today?


----------



## expatbra

kezcon said:


> Are your documents due back today?


Yes, I'm waiting DHL


----------



## kezcon

expatbra said:


> Yes, I'm waiting DHL


 good luck, i got all the same emails and tracking as you and I was accepted fingers crossed.


----------



## AriEsp

I got our first email yesterday! Now we're just waiting for the second one, hopefully it'll happen by the end of the week:fingerscrossed:. It's so encourgaging to see people getting their documents back so quickly and getting approved!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement- Priority 
Date application submitted online: September 25
Date biometrics taken: September 28
Date documentation was sent: September 28 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 6
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Email saying it was received: ....
Decision email: .....
Date your visa was received: ....


----------



## mgreenan

Well here is my updated timeline..

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person):Online June 20th,2015
Date biometrics taken: July 16th, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sometime in July
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Received decision email on October 5th...Documents returned today on October 7th... refused 

Our spouse visa was refused due to the fact that we did not provide the proper financial documents. I wish I would have looked at this forum before applying, I am sure we would have got the visa with all the useful advice on here! We plan to reapply soon as my husband mails me over the proper documents! I live in Atlantic Canada and plan on taking a short trip to Toronto to mail off my application because they have a proper visa centre there and the processing time seems to be shorter. Any fellow Canadians apply through the Toronto Visa Centre? Wondering what the actual timelines have been like. 

Best of Luck to everyone waiting to hear or applying! 
Miranda


----------



## HatakeSage

Finally my timeline !

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance - Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person):Online, Oct 8 2015
Date biometrics taken: Oct 13 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: -
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: -
Date your visa was received: -

----------
I submitted it on the 7th in my timezone, but its after midnight in the UK so I'm hoping it's fine.
The application says "created/paid on 8/10/2015" so I'm going to make a note that I applied for it in my timezone, but it was the 8th in the UK. Ugh, so stupid but can't be changed. I wont focus on it for now.


----------



## Alwayslovinglife

mgreenan said:


> Well here is my updated timeline..
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person):Online June 20th,2015
> Date biometrics taken: July 16th, 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sometime in July
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Received decision email on October 5th...Documents returned today on October 7th... refused
> 
> Our spouse visa was refused due to the fact that we did not provide the proper financial documents. I wish I would have looked at this forum before applying, I am sure we would have got the visa with all the useful advice on here! We plan to reapply soon as my husband mails me over the proper documents! I live in Atlantic Canada and plan on taking a short trip to Toronto to mail off my application because they have a proper visa centre there and the processing time seems to be shorter. Any fellow Canadians apply through the Toronto Visa Centre? Wondering what the actual timelines have been like.
> 
> Best of Luck to everyone waiting to hear or applying!
> Miranda



Hi Miranda,

Sorry to hear that. What did they say was "improper"? I'm 2 weeks into my wait in Toronto for the same visa. Am I to understand that they just rejected you and didn't ask for additional info? Very frustrating.


----------



## mgreenan

Alwayslovinglife said:


> Hi Miranda,
> 
> Sorry to hear that. What did they say was "improper"? I'm 2 weeks into my wait in Toronto for the same visa. Am I to understand that they just rejected you and didn't ask for additional info? Very frustrating.


Hi!
We were refused because we did not provide bank statements and payslips which are mandatory but I somehow managed to overlook them somehow which is so frustrating! Nope they did not ask us for additional info, but from what I can tell, they rarely seem to do that anymore! Best of luck with your visa application! Post on here when you find out anything or private message me! I will be going to Toronto to resubmit in November


----------



## graykay

Country applying from: MEXICO
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): JULY 17TH 2015
Date biometrics taken: JULY 19TH 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: JULY 23RD
Office location processing your visa: BOGOTA, COLUMBIA
Projected timeline given: 60 days (settlement), 
Date your visa was received: 6TH OCTOBER

It was a refusal because I didn't submit ALL the required financial documents. I didn't realise they needed to see 3 years of personal bank statements, as I am self-employed. I think they need to see the accounts from 2014/2015, but at the time of applying I had not done them, as they only need to be sumbitted to HMRC by January 2016! I have since rushed the accounts and my accountant will have them ready by next week. 

We intend to appeal the decision, but I hear it can take 15 weeks just for the entry clearance manager in bogota to review the decision, plus 4 weeks approx from submitting the appeal.


----------



## expatbra

Country applying from: Switzerland
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 with Sponsor (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 24th September 2015
Date biometrics taken: 28th September 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:29th september 2015
Office location processing your visa: Croydon, UK
Projected timeline given: up to 5 working days
Documents received: 08/10/2015

We got the visa!!!


----------



## Marxoo

Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement from Abuja, Nigeria.
Date application submitted (online or in person):Online Aug 16th 2015
Date biometrics taken: Aug 18th, 2015
Date email confirming receipt: 28 August 15
Request more more documents: Sunday 4th Oct 15
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Still waiting.
ECO does not seem to know his job. He asked for some documents and I sent him home office guideline detailing exempt:spit::eyebrows::blabla::second:


----------



## kezcon

hahahaa told ya expatbra


----------



## ostyle

Hi Everyone,

My wife is applying for a Settlement visa to return with me to the UK (I'm a British citizen). Here are the details of her application:

Settlement Visa (Wife) from USA to UK - with Priority Service
Date application submitted online: 27 Sept 2015
Date biometrics taken: 30 Sept 2015
Date UPS delivered documents to Sheffield: 5 Oct 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Although UPS confirmed delivery we have not received a confirmation of receipt email from Sheffield. We've also submitted a status update request via the email form and received the following automated reply (it was within minutes so I'm guessing it automatically checked the application number):

"We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your visa application. I have tracked the status and found that there are no current updates. This could be because your application was submitted recently or the details that you have provided above are incorrect."

Should we be worried? They signed for the UPS package on Monday morning (Oct 5). I wrote "Priority Service" on the outside of the package. Shouldn't they have opened and logged the application by now? I know the confirmation of receipt email isn't always consistently sent to applicants.

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon

Badgering them after 3 days? You have confirmation of delivery from UPS. You need to be patient. Some people get emails and some don't. There is no consistency. It's as simple as that.


----------



## ostyle

nyclon said:


> Badgering them after 3 days? You have confirmation of delivery from UPS. You need to be patient. Some people get emails and some don't. There is no consistency. It's as simple as that.


Thanks, but I don't think it's too much to expect, after paying over $500 extra for "priority service," to have them log the receipt of the application after 4 days (they received it 8am Monday morning). I know they don't always send the email, but the least they can do is update their system which sends the automated inquiry form reply.


----------



## kezcon

ostyle said:


> Thanks, but I don't think it's too much to expect, after paying over $500 extra for "priority service," to have them log the receipt of the application after 4 days (they received it 8am Monday morning). I know they don't always send the email, but the least they can do is update their system which sends the automated inquiry form reply.


You might just get an email tomorrow saying your documents are on the way back, I got the confirmation email but I never got a decision email just random and I paid for priority too.


----------



## Fatou21

I checked my status, and they said is "awaiting ECO assessment" after escalatein my case. Guess this means they are at the final stages, to make a decision??

Anyone had the same update? And anyone know what this means?


----------



## Joppa

It means what it says, AWAITING assessment by ECO. What we don't know is how long it will have to wait, i.e. how long is the backlog. It can wait 1 day, 1 week or 1 month etc. Once ECO starts processing your case, it should move at a good pace, unless they find something that requires background checks or other verification.


----------



## nadeem084

Hiii...
I have applied for a settlement visa on 24th August from mumbai,India. ..today is my 31st working day.....
Has anyone from mumbai got the visa within this time limit.....
Anyone knws how much more time will it takes...


----------



## macaroons

*Priority Visa New York*

Country applying from: New York
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person):Online August 23rd,2015
Date biometrics taken: August 28th, 2015
UPS Package Delivery Confirmation: 4th September, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Email acknowledging application was received at Sheffield: September 8th, 2015
Request for shipping label: September 8th, 2015
Replied with shipping label and priority receipt
Sheffield office replied confirming email receipt: 1st Oct
Decision made and document dispatched email: 5th Oct
Emailed and called again as I see no information using the tracking #: 7th Oct
UPS picked up the package: 7th Oct (5 hours after I made the call)
Visa received: 8th Oct

It's a very stressful process. I can't even begin to count how many times I fought with my husband over this visa application. I paid for priority from day one of my application and put my priority receipt and shipping label on top of everything in the package. I wrote in big capital letters 4 times on the front and back of the package "Priority Service". On 8th September, they did not tell me they need my priority receipt nor did they confirm in the email whether the application is priority or not. They asked me to send in the shipping label, which I did, I had also included my priority receipt again (it's by default printing with the label receipt) and asked them to confirm receipt. 

Everybody here applying after us is getting their visas returned. I called the helpline, who could not confirm whether my application is priority or not. They said "Don't worry, the Sheffield office won't reply to your emails. They will let you know if they need anything else. If you have paid for your priority, just wait, maybe they will look at your application in a month." Almost one month later, the Sheffiled office finally replied, "We have received your email, I just noticed you have included priority receipt along with your shipping label. We have now moved you to the priority queue." Two days later, I received Decision made email and the document tracking details. Then another wait began. There was no movement on the UPS website at all. I called UPS and they said they don't have any scheduled pickups for this package. I called the helpline, they said "just wait, they only have documents picked up every 3 to 4 days at their office." (By the way, does anyone ever get useful information from the helpline? They cannot check or confirm anything more than what I can see on the website. All I hear is - Just wait!) I emailed the Sheffiled office, and my documents were dispatched within hours. They replied to my email the second day advising they don't have scheduled pickups, however, they have daily pickup and it takes a while to show up on the UPS website. Sigh. Didn't the helpline say every 3 days? I also see the status on the UPS website was updated immediately after the pickup on the same day of my email. 

Anyways, I am just so happy that I've got my visa. I was going to use a lawyer, but my husband insisted we do it on our own, because he found this forum. Many thanks to Joppa, Nylon, AmyD, MelodyPond, HakaSage and Salix who gave me such useful advice. I can't do it without you guys.


----------



## nic2uk2015

Hello all! My husband is British and I am Canadian. We met in 2013 and married this past summer. We were both working hard to get the visa and IHS fees together, and just recently made our application. Now our fate rests in the ECO's hands.

Country applying from: Canada 

Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Settlement (non-priority)

Date application submitted (online or in person): Online September 24, 2015

Date biometrics taken: September 30, 2015 in Vancouver, BC

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 2, 2015 (tracked via DHL, No email received)

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Projected timeline given: 5 - 60 working days

Date your visa was received: n/a

I check my email every day, three times a day, for an email update, but there hasn't been one. I've heard that sometimes they don't send one, so I'm not panicking. I'll update this status as soon as I hear anything.

Good luck everyone! We all deserve to be with our loved ones!


----------



## Fatou21

Joppa said:


> It means what it says, AWAITING assessment by ECO. What we don't know is how long it will have to wait, i.e. how long is the backlog. It can wait 1 day, 1 week or 1 month etc. Once ECO starts processing your case, it should move at a good pace, unless they find something that requires background checks or other verification.



Thanks alot. My other worry is, the 12 months bank statements is I was in my overdraft every month. But also sent my other bank account which had a few grand in it. But was told there not intrested with overdrafts??


----------



## Joppa

No, only in what you earn.


----------



## Snooky1979

Here's my timeline:

Application sent from: MANILA Philippines
Type of Application: Spousal/Settlement (NON-PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online): September 5, 2015
Date application submitted(In person): September 7, 2015
Bio-metrics appointment: September 7, 2015
SMS acknowledging application was received at UKVI: September 7, 2015
Email received that a decision has been made: October 9, 2015
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Documents returned: waiting 

I am so nervous. I hope it's good news! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## antshiel1970

Best of luck, fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Fatou21

Snooky1979 said:


> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Application sent from: MANILA Philippines
> Type of Application: Spousal/Settlement (NON-PRIORITY)
> Date application submitted (online): September 5, 2015
> Date application submitted(In person): September 7, 2015
> Bio-metrics appointment: September 7, 2015
> SMS acknowledging application was received at UKVI: September 7, 2015
> Email received that a decision has been made: October 9, 2015
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days
> Documents returned: waiting
> 
> I am so nervous. I hope it's good news!


Where was your documents sent to?


----------



## Fatou21

My wifes timeline
27th july online application
3rd August biometrics The Gambia
6th sheffield received documents
And they sent an email to say received
Processin time 60 days non piority
1st September ECO starts the process
22nd delayed for further checks
29th September in process
1st October there is no current updates
And escalate case
6th October AWAITING ECO ASSESSMENT

no update since than!

We are in the 9th week from Sheffield receiving documents. 29th October will be 60 working days.

Hope to hear something soon


----------



## Happyland000

Hi, been following this forum as reference for my husbands application. Got the visa finally. Noticed a lack of timeline posts from Asia so hope this helps some.

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa: Spouse settlement (Priority)
Application submitted online: 29 Sept 2015
Biometrics taken: 5 Oct 2015
Documents sent: 5 Oct 2015
Processing center: Manila, Philippines Decision made email: 8 Oct 2015
Notified by Hong Kong application centre to collect documents and visa: 9 Oct 2015

Note: didn't receive any email that documents were received at Manila. Very fast turnaround all within one working week although of course paid for the priority service.


----------



## Snooky1979

Fatou21 said:


> Where was your documents sent to?


Hi
I took my documents off to VFS global Manila then they forwarded to UK embassy Manila. 

Now I got an email saying:

" A decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the Visa Application Centre(VAC). You will be contacted again by the VAC once theses documents have been received and they are ready for you to collect. If you have chosen to have your documents couriered to you, these will be despatched by the VAC once they have been received."

Did anyone receive the same wording? I'm just nervous and worried because it's only been 25days turnaround for me knowing it's a settlement and non-priority application.

Here's hoping for positive result. Wish me luck 🙏🏼:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Fatou21

Joppa said:


> The rules are clear enough - hence around 90% of settlement applications are successful. Contrary to public perception, ECOs can't reject cases by whim, and they must state the precise ground(s) on which their decision is based, quoting the applicable immigration rule(s).



Wow 90% of settlement applications are granted??


----------



## nic2uk2015

Snooky1979 said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was your documents sent to?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I took my documents off to VFS global Manila then they forwarded to UK embassy Manila.
> 
> Now I got an email saying:
> 
> " A decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the Visa Application Centre(VAC). You will be contacted again by the VAC once theses documents have been received and they are ready for you to collect. If you have chosen to have your documents couriered to you, these will be despatched by the VAC once they have been received."
> 
> Did anyone receive the same wording? I'm just nervous and worried because it's only been 25days turnaround for me knowing it's a settlement and non-priority application.
> 
> Here's hoping for positive result. Wish me luck 🙏🏼
Click to expand...

There's no way to know until you get your passport back, as everyone receives the same wording. I have a good feeling, though.


----------



## Snooky1979

nic2uk2015 said:


> There's no way to know until you get your passport back, as everyone receives the same wording. I have a good feeling, though.


Thanks for the positive thoughts. I will keep you all posted once I got it on Monday or Tuesday. 😃


----------



## Fatou21

nic2uk2015 said:


> snooky1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where was your documents sent to?
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> i took my documents off to vfs global manila then they forwarded to uk embassy manila.
> 
> Now i got an email saying:
> 
> " a decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the visa application centre(vac). You will be contacted again by the vac once theses documents have been received and they are ready for you to collect. If you have chosen to have your documents couriered to you, these will be despatched by the vac once they have been received."
> 
> did anyone receive the same wording? I'm just nervous and worried because it's only been 25days turnaround for me knowing it's a settlement and non-priority application.
> 
> Here's hoping for positive result. Wish me luck 🙏🏼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there's no way to know until you get your passport back, as everyone receives the same wording. I have a good feeling, though.
Click to expand...


good luck... And hope you get your visa


----------



## nika_nika

*decision made" email*

Hello,

i hope someone here can answer my question. Is that normal that i don't received a "decision made" email, but only the email from DHL Express, that my documents were picked up? In my online account "Decision Made" and "Ready for Collection" are red, "Passport Returned" is green. Do somebody knows what does it mean? I thought that everyone gets the "decision made" mail.

Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine6

nika_nika said:


> Hello,
> 
> i hope someone here can answer my question. Is that normal that i don't received a "decision made" email, but only the email from DHL Express, that my documents were picked up? In my online account "Decision Made" and "Ready for Collection" are red, "Passport Returned" is green. Do somebody knows what does it mean? I thought that everyone gets the "decision made" mail.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there,

Apparently the "decision made" email is not always sent and apparently some people over that last few days got the same status as yours on their TLS accounts (passport returned green and the decision one red), so don't worry, it seems to be normal.

Good luck !


----------



## mgreenan

nic2uk2015 said:


> Hello all! My husband is British and I am Canadian. We met in 2013 and married this past summer. We were both working hard to get the visa and IHS fees together, and just recently made our application. Now our fate rests in the ECO's hands.
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Settlement (non-priority)
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online September 24, 2015
> 
> Date biometrics taken: September 30, 2015 in Vancouver, BC
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 2, 2015 (tracked via DHL, No email received)
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Projected timeline given: 5 - 60 working days
> 
> Date your visa was received: n/a
> 
> I check my email every day, three times a day, for an email update, but there hasn't been one. I've heard that sometimes they don't send one, so I'm not panicking. I'll update this status as soon as I hear anything.
> 
> Good luck everyone! We all deserve to be with our loved ones!


Good luck with your application, I hope you are successful! I am from Canada and my husband is a british citizen. I applied from Halifax in July and got refused due to not having submitted proper bank slips and paystubs. We are reapplying this month soon as I know his documents are in the mail. I think the hardest part is the wait!!


----------



## Fatou21

mgreenan said:


> nic2uk2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all! My husband is British and I am Canadian. We met in 2013 and married this past summer. We were both working hard to get the visa and IHS fees together, and just recently made our application. Now our fate rests in the ECO's hands.
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Settlement (non-priority)
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online September 24, 2015
> 
> Date biometrics taken: September 30, 2015 in Vancouver, BC
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 2, 2015 (tracked via DHL, No email received)
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Projected timeline given: 5 - 60 working days
> 
> Date your visa was received: n/a
> 
> I check my email every day, three times a day, for an email update, but there hasn't been one. I've heard that sometimes they don't send one, so I'm not panicking. I'll update this status as soon as I hear anything.
> 
> Good luck everyone! We all deserve to be with our loved ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your application, I hope you are successful! I am from Canada and my husband is a british citizen. I applied from Halifax in July and got refused due to not having submitted proper bank slips and paystubs. We are reapplying this month soon as I know his documents are in the mail. I think the hardest part is the wait!!
Click to expand...

What was wrong with your bank statements?


----------



## mgreenan

Fatou21 said:


> What was wrong with your bank statements?


Totally missed the page where it says they are necessary and didn't provide enough of them! So frustrating to make a mistake like that


----------



## Fatou21

mgreenan said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was wrong with your bank statements?
> 
> 
> 
> Totally missed the page where it says they are necessary and didn't provide enough of them! So frustrating to make a mistake like that
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, wish you luck next time round. So you can be with your loved one


----------



## nic2uk2015

mgreenan said:


> nic2uk2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all! My husband is British and I am Canadian. We met in 2013 and married this past summer. We were both working hard to get the visa and IHS fees together, and just recently made our application. Now our fate rests in the ECO's hands.
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Settlement (non-priority)
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online September 24, 2015
> 
> Date biometrics taken: September 30, 2015 in Vancouver, BC
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 2, 2015 (tracked via DHL, No email received)
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Projected timeline given: 5 - 60 working days
> 
> Date your visa was received: n/a
> 
> I check my email every day, three times a day, for an email update, but there hasn't been one. I've heard that sometimes they don't send one, so I'm not panicking. I'll update this status as soon as I hear anything.
> 
> Good luck everyone! We all deserve to be with our loved ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your application, I hope you are successful! I am from Canada and my husband is a british citizen. I applied from Halifax in July and got refused due to not having submitted proper bank slips and paystubs. We are reapplying this month soon as I know his documents are in the mail. I think the hardest part is the wait!!
Click to expand...

I agree. Waiting is very hard. I wish the process wasn't such a gauntlet for spouses. Good luck!!


----------



## expatbra

kezcon said:


> hahahaa told ya expatbra


YESSSS!! Thank you


----------



## expatbra

nika_nika said:


> Hello,
> 
> i hope someone here can answer my question. Is that normal that i don't received a "decision made" email, but only the email from DHL Express, that my documents were picked up? In my online account "Decision Made" and "Ready for Collection" are red, "Passport Returned" is green. Do somebody knows what does it mean? I thought that everyone gets the "decision made" mail.
> 
> Thanks!


I didn't receive the decision made email, only DHL tracking and I got the visa


----------



## Hobbiton

Oh my God, I have received email just now Decision made:

Dear *******

UK Visas & Immigration has now assessed your UK visa application and made a decision. Your documents and

the decision will be sent back to either the UK Visa Application Centre where you applied, where we will

contact you by email over the next few days to collect them, or if you are using the courier return service, will

be sent directly back to the address you provided.

Please note that TLScontact does not know the outcome of the assessment and has played no role in the

decision-making process.

Kind regards,

TLScontact
UK VIsas & Immigration

I was thinking that it will take long because I was refused first time. I hope this is good news


----------



## Hobbiton

Country applying from: (Madrid) Spain 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement non-priotity/ 2nd attempt (1st was refused on lack of proof on Financial and accommodation) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16th Sept 2015 (online) 
Date biometrics taken: 21st of September 2015 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22nd of September Office location processing your visa: Croydon/ London 
Projected timeline given: 3 to 10 weeks 
Decision made: 12th of October 
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## Sunshine6

Hobbiton said:


> Oh my God, I have received email just now Decision made:
> 
> Dear *******
> 
> UK Visas & Immigration has now assessed your UK visa application and made a decision. Your documents and
> 
> the decision will be sent back to either the UK Visa Application Centre where you applied, where we will
> 
> contact you by email over the next few days to collect them, or if you are using the courier return service, will
> 
> be sent directly back to the address you provided.
> 
> Please note that TLScontact does not know the outcome of the assessment and has played no role in the
> 
> decision-making process.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> TLScontact
> UK VIsas & Immigration
> 
> I was thinking that it will take long because I was refused first time. I hope this is good news


So happy for you Hobbiton ! I'm sure it's positive  

Good luck


----------



## Hobbiton

Sunshine6 said:


> So happy for you Hobbiton ! I'm sure it's positive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


Thank you Sunshine, I am nervous because I was refused first time and now it took them 14 working days to make decision, so quickly. I have read that when you have been refused once, the second time they take more time to process application.


----------



## Sunshine6

Hobbiton said:


> Sunshine6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So happy for you Hobbiton ! I'm sure it's positive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sunshine, I am nervous because I was refused first time and now it took them 14 working days to make decision, so quickly. I have read that when you have been refused once, the second time they take more time to process application.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but don't worry. Each application is a new different one, so think positive and positive things will happen !  Just go and get your passport !


----------



## SavannahV

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (fiance)
Date application submitted (online): 18 September
Date biometrics taken: 29 September
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 8 October
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: --

I got this email today:

"A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK. If anyone contacts you advising that your application is still under consideration or that they can influence the outcome of your application in any way, they cannot - please report any such approach to [email protected]."

Such a fast decision, and I'm still so nervous!


----------



## ktorres926

Hobbiton said:


> Country applying from: (Madrid) Spain
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement non-priotity/ 2nd attempt (1st was refused on lack of proof on Financial and accommodation)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 16th Sept 2015 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 21st of September 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22nd of September Office location processing your visa: Croydon/ London
> Projected timeline given: 3 to 10 weeks
> Decision made: 12th of October
> Date your visa was received: waiting


Yay! Please let us know when you receive your visa (I'm confident you've got one). Fingers crossed and waiting to hear!


----------



## Hobbiton

ktorres926 said:


> Yay! Please let us know when you receive your visa (I'm confident you've got one). Fingers crossed and waiting to hear!


Thank you for your wonderful wishes. I hope I get visa this time, I am so nervous checking every moment my email to see if I got email with track number of delivery courier.. Hoping to hear good news, I am surprised because of how quick they made decision made.


----------



## HatakeSage

That makes me really excited you guys got your visas so quick haha. I'm submitting my documents tomorrow after my biometrics! I'm worried I've done something wrong, but I've included literally everything from stamped statements to the full tenancy agreement. I'm living in a really bad place right now, so I'm really hoping for a miracle! ughhhhh

Good luck you guys, like seriously, my anxiety has drove me up the wall. Nightmares, my eyes twitching during the day! I'm so ready for my answer and I haven't even sent it out yet.


----------



## Hobbiton

HatakeSage said:


> That makes me really excited you guys got your visas so quick haha. I'm submitting my documents tomorrow after my biometrics! I'm worried I've done something wrong, but I've included literally everything from stamped statements to the full tenancy agreement. I'm living in a really bad place right now, so I'm really hoping for a miracle! ughhhhh
> 
> Good luck you guys, like seriously, my anxiety has drove me up the wall. Nightmares, my eyes twitching during the day! I'm so ready for my answer and I haven't even sent it out yet.


I got decision made in 14 working days (non-priority). I am so nervous, I was refused first time and it took them 54 working days to refuse my application in summer, now I have anxiety because it was so quick and I thought this time will take them more time to review why I was refused first and do many research... I have to wait 1-2 days to get my papers back. This nightmare is killing me, I have lost 5 kilos in last 2 months because of stress and anxiety. 

Good luck to you


----------



## Fatou21

Hobbiton said:


> HatakeSage said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me really excited you guys got your visas so quick haha. I'm submitting my documents tomorrow after my biometrics! I'm worried I've done something wrong, but I've included literally everything from stamped statements to the full tenancy agreement. I'm living in a really bad place right now, so I'm really hoping for a miracle! ughhhhh
> 
> Good luck you guys, like seriously, my anxiety has drove me up the wall. Nightmares, my eyes twitching during the day! I'm so ready for my answer and I haven't even sent it out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I got decision made in 14 working days (non-priority). I am so nervous, I was refused first time and it took them 54 working days to refuse my application in summer, now I have anxiety because it was so quick and I thought this time will take them more time to review why I was refused first and do many research... I have to wait 1-2 days to get my papers back. This nightmare is killing me, I have lost 5 kilos in last 2 months because of stress and anxiety.
> 
> Good luck to you
Click to expand...




Hobbiton said:


> HatakeSage said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me really excited you guys got your visas so quick haha. I'm submitting my documents tomorrow after my biometrics! I'm worried I've done something wrong, but I've included literally everything from stamped statements to the full tenancy agreement. I'm living in a really bad place right now, so I'm really hoping for a miracle! ughhhhh
> 
> Good luck you guys, like seriously, my anxiety has drove me up the wall. Nightmares, my eyes twitching during the day! I'm so ready for my answer and I haven't even sent it out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I got decision made in 14 working days (non-priority). I am so nervous, I was refused first time and it took them 54 working days to refuse my application in summer, now I have anxiety because it was so quick and I thought this time will take them more time to review why I was refused first and do many research... I have to wait 1-2 days to get my papers back. This nightmare is killing me, I have lost 5 kilos in last 2 months because of stress and anxiety.
> 
> Good luck to you
Click to expand...

Hi Hobbiton

Why was you refused the first time?

Good luck with this one


----------



## HatakeSage

I feel you Hobbiton, I've never had a problem with gaining weight, but when I'm stressed its like I lose pounds just by breathing haha. Perhaps this one is faster because in the summer they're always clogged up with extras and vacations. Now I imagine it's quieter than most times, but Christmas rush is coming.

I hope mine goes through quick. I'm so scared I've messed something up.


----------



## Hobbiton

Fatou21 said:


> Hi Hobbiton
> 
> Why was you refused the first time?
> 
> Good luck with this one


Hi Fatou

1. The ECO was not satisfied that my husband earn the claimed income 
2. and that the proposed accommodation is available to my husband or suitable 

The pay slips we submitted in support of the application stated that my husband is paid by cheque when in fact he is paid by cash. this is an error made by the accountant. 
The pay slips provided were copies, and the rules require us to submit original documents. 
The pay slips are generated by the accountant to my husband's employer. My husband do not receive the pay slips unless he request them. As such, the accountant printed pay slips to support the first application. Whilst these pay slips were of course ?original? it is agreed that their appearance, without an explanatory letter from the account, may have led to them not being accepted as original documents. 

The ECO was also not satisfied that the proposed accommodation was available to us as they did not believe sufficient evidence of the ownership of the property was provided. 

The ECO was not satisfied that the proposed accommodation was suitable. We believe that was an unreasonable conclusion as suitable evidence in this regard was provided in the form of a letter from Jupiter Property Management. 

The ECO did not dispute any other issues such as our relationship, my English certificate...ect


----------



## Fatou21

Hobbiton said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hobbiton
> 
> Why was you refused the first time?
> 
> Good luck with this one
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fatou
> 
> 1. The ECO was not satisfied that my husband earn the claimed income
> 2. and that the proposed accommodation is available to my husband or suitable
> 
> The pay slips we submitted in support of the application stated that my husband is paid by cheque when in fact he is paid by cash. this is an error made by the accountant.
> The pay slips provided were copies, and the rules require us to submit original documents.
> The pay slips are generated by the accountant to my husband's employer. My husband do not receive the pay slips unless he request them. As such, the accountant printed pay slips to support the first application. Whilst these pay slips were of course ?original? it is agreed that their appearance, without an explanatory letter from the account, may have led to them not being accepted as original documents.
> 
> The ECO was also not satisfied that the proposed accommodation was available to us as they did not believe sufficient evidence of the ownership of the property was provided.
> 
> The ECO was not satisfied that the proposed accommodation was suitable. We believe that was an unreasonable conclusion as suitable evidence in this regard was provided in the form of a letter from Jupiter Property Management.
> 
> The ECO did not dispute any other issues such as our relationship, my English certificate...ect
Click to expand...


Well I'm sure you've got it right this time round  

This wite is killing me and my wife, I'm on to my 10th week now. And looks like I'll be waiting the full 12 weeks 
Last time I checked there was no current updates. Week before that they said "WAITING FOR ECO ASSESSMENT"

The application as been though delays and in process and so on. I'm a self employed sponsor, maybe that's why they are they are taking so long


----------



## mgreenan

Hobbiton said:


> I got decision made in 14 working days (non-priority). I am so nervous, I was refused first time and it took them 54 working days to refuse my application in summer, now I have anxiety because it was so quick and I thought this time will take them more time to review why I was refused first and do many research... I have to wait 1-2 days to get my papers back. This nightmare is killing me, I have lost 5 kilos in last 2 months because of stress and anxiety.
> 
> Good luck to you


The stress and anxiety will be over soon and you will be with your husband  I am sure you got your visa this time around. I will be reapplying in the next few weeks and am hoping for a quick turn around time. I am sure you were more organized/thorough this time around and your application would reflect that. Also as someone said too, probably less applications in the fall with all the students already submitting their student visas. Good luck I hope you can be reunited with your hubby soon!!


----------



## SavannahV

HatakeSage said:


> That makes me really excited you guys got your visas so quick haha. I'm submitting my documents tomorrow after my biometrics! I'm worried I've done something wrong, but I've included literally everything from stamped statements to the full tenancy agreement. I'm living in a really bad place right now, so I'm really hoping for a miracle! ughhhhh
> 
> Good luck you guys, like seriously, my anxiety has drove me up the wall. Nightmares, my eyes twitching during the day! I'm so ready for my answer and I haven't even sent it out yet.


Same here, HatakeSage! I moved out of a place I loved and back to my awful home town for the sake of this application. I had a nightmare recently that I was refused because I had accidentally sent a script for a bad TV show instead of my supporting documents. (My fiance laughed at me for that!  )

I envy anyone who can get through this process without anxiety. I don't think it's possible! But it sounds like we've all done everything right, and I'm confident we'll all get good news quickly.


----------



## HatakeSage

SavannahV said:


> Same here, HatakeSage! I moved out of a place I loved and back to my awful home town for the sake of this application. I had a nightmare recently that I was refused because I had accidentally sent a script for a bad TV show instead of my supporting documents. (My fiance laughed at me for that!  )
> 
> I envy anyone who can get through this process without anxiety. I don't think it's possible! But it sounds like we've all done everything right, and I'm confident we'll all get good news quickly.


Haha, my nightmare was related to the game Skyrim and not being able to "complete" my main quest by putting my visa in an appropriate box because I couldn't figure out where the box was! It was hilariously bad, I woke up with a migraine.
Like I said, I send out my visa tomorrow, paranoid I did something wrong ugh! 

But I'll update my timeline as soon as I can!


----------



## nic2uk2015

Hi everyone! I've already posted my timeline. I sent a non-priority spousal visa from Canada. I have a question. I tracked my package to Sheffield and it arrived Oct 2nd. I expected an email confirmation from them, but I haven't got one.  How long does it take between when they received it and when they email me that they got it? Probably worrying for no reason. TIA for any feedback.


----------



## SavannahV

HatakeSage said:


> Haha, my nightmare was related to the game Skyrim and not being able to "complete" my main quest by putting my visa in an appropriate box because I couldn't figure out where the box was! It was hilariously bad, I woke up with a migraine.
> Like I said, I send out my visa tomorrow, paranoid I did something wrong ugh!
> 
> But I'll update my timeline as soon as I can!


Did you make copies of everything for yourself? It's really helped my moments of panic to be able to look at my copies and see that there was nothing to worry about.

Good luck!


----------



## Hobbiton

mgreenan said:


> The stress and anxiety will be over soon and you will be with your husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you got your visa this time around. I will be reapplying in the next few weeks and am hoping for a quick turn around time. I am sure you were more organized/thorough this time around and your application would reflect that. Also as someone said too, probably less applications in the fall with all the students already submitting their student visas. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can be reunited with your hubby soon!!


I am nervous, today is Spanish National Day so I haven't received any email with track number.. and I think I am not going to sleep tonight, I don't want to be so happy and get bad news, I am trying to stay in the middle and be patient. 
First time was so unorganised, solicitor don't made her job and we got refused because we relied on her and didn't reviewed the application, this time after my husband sent me all the papers I reviewed all and organized them in the way that Joppa and Nyclon have advised us to do even the solicitor said to my husband don't change the way that she organised the papers I wasn't confident with her job so I followed Mod's instructions. 
This is the worst experience of my life. I hope I get visa. 

Good luck to you


----------



## HatakeSage

guys don't panic,
sometimes you wont get an email for descision, and sometimes the same with arrival nic2uk

if you just follow your tracking number you'll be okay,

hobbiton, lately this past like week I've seen people missing the email all together or something and seeing the package arriving on your door without any note haha.

Edit: No i am not including copies, if they want to take something they are free to do so, 
I have extras on my computer desk, I'm not including them.


----------



## ostyle

Guys - some of you have mentioned checking your "online account" for the current status. Can you tell me what you're referring to? What's the URL? The only account we used was for the online application, but I can't find anything on there with status information apart from the original "completed" status from submitting the online application.
Thanks!


----------



## nic2uk2015

HatakeSage said:


> guys don't panic,
> sometimes you wont get an email for descision, and sometimes the same with arrival nic2uk
> 
> if you just follow your tracking number you'll be okay,
> 
> hobbiton, lately this past like week I've seen people missing the email all together or something and seeing the package arriving on your door without any note haha.
> 
> Edit: No i am not including copies, if they want to take something they are free to do so,
> I have extras on my computer desk, I'm not including them.


Thanks, HatakeSage. I'll do my best not to panic. Good luck everyone. I know we all miss our loved ones.


----------



## nic2uk2015

ostyle said:


> Guys - some of you have mentioned checking your "online account" for the current status. Can you tell me what you're referring to? What's the URL? The only account we used was for the online application, but I can't find anything on there with status information apart from the original "completed" status from submitting the online application.
> Thanks!


I was wondering this, too. Then I read somewhere on the forum that they are on an old application system and we are on a new one. The old one allowed them to check. Maybe someone else will confirm this.


----------



## Invisibleme

I posted on the US non-priority thread, but will also post here:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement , non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 8 July 2015
Date biometrics taken: 13 July 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 July 2015 (Signed for)
Acknowledgement email: 22 July 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline: 12 weeks
Decision email received: 9 October 2015
Visa received: 12 October 2015

It's valid for 33 months. I started the online application back in April, but didn't submit until after the 30 day vignette/BRP rollout date. So I'm guessing they went by when I had started the application. But I have my visa and will be with my husband soon!!


----------



## Hobbiton

HatakeSage said:


> hobbiton, lately this past like week I've seen people missing the email all together or something and seeing the package arriving on your door without any note haha.


Thank you HatakeSage 

good luck to you


----------



## mgreenan

nic2uk2015 said:


> Hi everyone! I've already posted my timeline. I sent a non-priority spousal visa from Canada. I have a question. I tracked my package to Sheffield and it arrived Oct 2nd. I expected an email confirmation from them, but I haven't got one.  How long does it take between when they received it and when they email me that they got it? Probably worrying for no reason. TIA for any feedback.


I also heard as well that sometimes they do not always send emails! Sometimes people do not get an email saying a decision was made. Seems like everyone has a different experience. I wouldn't panic


----------



## FloJoh

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement – Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted: Aug 4 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Aug 14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 2
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: within 12 weeks
Request for further documentation: Sept 2
Documentation sent: Sept 8
Decision Made email received: Still waiting
Date visa was received: ????


----------



## FloJoh

I haven't heard anything, not even a confirmation, since submitting the additional documents. Should I be concerned?


----------



## susanespindola

FloJoh said:


> I haven't heard anything, not even a confirmation, since submitting the additional documents. Should I be concerned?




You're right behind me I got my confirmation email Sept 1st(non-priority from USA) my guess we will probably hear something in November.. who knows though!


----------



## nic2uk2015

Thanks to everyone for the reassurances. As for you folks who've been waiting ages, can you call them or email to ask the status of your application?


----------



## Invisibleme

nic2uk2015, you can call and email, but I never got accurate updates. They told me mine was "recently submitted" when it had been there for 11 weeks. Use this to ask for updates: https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk However, it looks like you're still really early on. It won't do much good to contact them at this point. Just know that if UPS/DHL says it was delivered, it's there.

FloJoh, I JUST got my visa for a US non-priority and it was all submitted and signed for in July. My decision made email came exactly 60 working days from signing for my package in Sheffield. There is a separate US non-priority timeline thread here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ty-only-please-post-your-timeline-here-6.html There's a few people in August and 2 other people with basically the same date of confirmation email as you. As far as I could tell, they do process the non-priority in order. We all got decisions in the order that our confirmation email was sent. So don't worry about not hearing anything yet!


----------



## nic2uk2015

Invisibleme said:


> nic2uk2015, you can call and email, but I never got accurate updates. They told me mine was "recently submitted" when it had been there for 11 weeks. Use this to ask for updates: https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk However, it looks like you're still really early on. It won't do much good to contact them at this point. Just know that if UPS/DHL says it was delivered, it's there.
> 
> FloJoh, I JUST got my visa for a US non-priority and it was all submitted and signed for in July. My decision made email came exactly 60 working days from signing for my package in Sheffield. There is a separate US non-priority timeline thread here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ty-only-please-post-your-timeline-here-6.html There's a few people in August and 2 other people with basically the same date of confirmation email as you. As far as I could tell, they do process the non-priority in order. We all got decisions in the order that our confirmation email was sent. So don't worry about not hearing anything yet!


Thanks for the info, I sure appreciate it. I wasn't going to call yet, but I know in another month I'm going to want to have an update.


----------



## VBrown

Hello everybody!
First of all here is my timeline.

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted online: 29 July 2015 
Date Biometrics taken: 7 August 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 August 2015
Processing centre: Bogota, Colombia 
Status 2 Email Received: 6 October 2015
Decision Made Email Received: 8 October 2015
Date your visa was received: 12 October 2015

VISA APPROVED!!!!


----------



## nic2uk2015

VBrown said:


> Hello everybody!
> First of all here is my timeline.
> 
> Country applying from: Mexico
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (non-priority)
> Date application submitted online: 29 July 2015
> Date Biometrics taken: 7 August 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 August 2015
> Processing centre: Bogota, Colombia
> Status 2 Email Received: 6 October 2015
> Decision Made Email Received: 8 October 2015
> Date your visa was received: 12 October 2015
> 
> VISA APPROVED!!!!


Very good! Congratulations!


----------



## Fatou21

VBrown said:


> Hello everybody!
> First of all here is my timeline.
> 
> Country applying from: Mexico
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (non-priority)
> Date application submitted online: 29 July 2015
> Date Biometrics taken: 7 August 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 August 2015
> Processing centre: Bogota, Colombia
> Status 2 Email Received: 6 October 2015
> Decision Made Email Received: 8 October 2015
> Date your visa was received: 12 October 2015
> 
> VISA APPROVED!!!!


Congratulations Vbrown. 
I'm in my 10th week now. So hoping to hear of my wife's spouse visa anytime now


----------



## Snooky1979

Here's my updated timeline:

Application sent from: MANILA Philippines
Type of Application: Spouse/ Settlement (NON-PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online): September 5, 2015
Date application submitted(In person): September 7, 2015
Bio-metrics appointment: September 7, 2015
SMS acknowledging application was received at UKVI: September 7, 2015
Email received that a decision has been made: October 9, 2015
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (25 working days)
Date your visa was received: October 13, 2015

*VISA GRANTED!!!*

I'm over the moon! 

Wishing you all the best for those who still waiting. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Fatou21

Snooky1979 said:


> Here's my updated timeline:
> 
> Application sent from: MANILA Philippines
> Type of Application: Spouse/ Settlement (NON-PRIORITY)
> Date application submitted (online): September 5, 2015
> Date application submitted(In person): September 7, 2015
> Bio-metrics appointment: September 7, 2015
> SMS acknowledging application was received at UKVI: September 7, 2015
> Email received that a decision has been made: October 9, 2015
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days (25 working days)
> Date your visa was received: October 13, 2015
> 
> *VISA GRANTED!!!*
> 
> I'm over the moon!
> 
> Wishing you all the best for those who still waiting. Patience is a virtue.



Congratulations snooky  If I'm right you applied as self employed? And you was worried about owing some tax from previous years? I'm I right?


----------



## Snooky1979

Fatou21 said:


> Congratulations snooky  If I'm right you applied as self employed? And you was worried about owing some tax from previous years? I'm I right?


Hi Fatou21
Thanks

Yes I was so worried sick because we owed 2years of tax bill and also I failed to submit property inspection report as me and my husband will be staying at my in-laws. Fortunate enough that they accepted the floor plan I draw plus a few pictures of the property.

What a relief for us.I guess I may be able to get a proper sleep now. 

So if anyone of you applying under Category F, don't hesitate to ask me regarding this complicated financial category.


----------



## Fatou21

Snooky1979 said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations snooky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm right you applied as self employed? And you was worried about owing some tax from previous years? I'm I right?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fatou21
> Thanks
> 
> Yes I was so worried sick because we owed 2years of tax bill and also I failed to submit property inspection report as me and my husband will be staying at my in-laws. Fortunate enough that they accepted the floor plan I draw plus a few pictures of the property.
> 
> What a relief for us.I guess I may be able to get a proper sleep now.
> 
> So if anyone of you applying under Category F, don't hesitate to ask me regarding this complicated financial category.
Click to expand...

Hi Snooky

I'm also applying for my wife's spouse visa as self employed. I was worried about the same thing owing any tax. And my 12 months bank statements are in its overdraft each month. 

Where was your documents sent to? And wow your turn around was so quick, usually self employed take a bit longer, was this your first attempt? 
Did you or your husband receive any interviews. And did they call anyone.


We are in are 10th week now of the timeline...and it feels like forever.


----------



## Snooky1979

Fatou21 said:


> Hi Snooky
> 
> I'm also applying for my wife's spouse visa as self employed. I was worried about the same thing owing any tax. And my 12 months bank statements are in its overdraft each month.
> 
> Where was your documents sent to? And wow your turn around was so quick, usually self employed take a bit longer, was this your first attempt?
> Did you or your husband receive any interviews. And did they call anyone.
> 
> 
> We are in are 10th week now of the timeline...and it feels like forever.


I submitted my application to VFS Manila.
I reckon that ECO are not interested if you have a tax bill that you haven't paid, they just want to know how much you earn and if you meet the financial threshold. Regarding your bank statements with overdrafts, they don't care how you spend your money as long as you can prove the money that coming in from your employment.

I got refused on my first attempt due to missing bank statement and accountant not being a chartered or member of UK recognised Supervisory Body. We didn't received any call for interview.

I hope it won't be long now and you will receive a good news soon. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Good luck.


----------



## Fatou21

Snooky1979 said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Snooky
> 
> I'm also applying for my wife's spouse visa as self employed. I was worried about the same thing owing any tax. And my 12 months bank statements are in its overdraft each month.
> 
> Where was your documents sent to? And wow your turn around was so quick, usually self employed take a bit longer, was this your first attempt?
> Did you or your husband receive any interviews. And did they call anyone.
> 
> 
> We are in are 10th week now of the timeline...and it feels like forever.
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my application to VFS Manila.
> I reckon that ECO are not interested if you have a tax bill that you haven't paid, they just want to know how much you earn and if you meet the financial threshold. Regarding your bank statements with overdrafts, they don't care how you spend your money as long as you can prove the money that coming in from your employment.
> 
> I got refused on my first attempt due to missing bank statement and accountant not being a chartered or member of UK recognised Supervisory Body. We didn't received any call for interview.
> 
> I hope it won't be long now and you will receive a good news soon. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks alot. I feel so much better now. 
I wish you all the best and a happy marriage


----------



## Hobbiton

Hi,

I just got my DHL tracking number. In the email they wrote: weight 0.5
is this weight in pounds or kilograms?

Thank you


----------



## kezcon

Hobbiton said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my DHL tracking number. In the email they wrote: weight 0.5
> is this weight in pounds or kilograms?
> 
> Thank you



I think its defaulted to 0.50 everyone i have asked has had the same weight. me included.


----------



## Hobbiton

kezcon said:


> I think its defaulted to 0.50 everyone i have asked has had the same weight. me included.


Thank you Kezkon, 
I am nervous. I hope it's good news.


----------



## HatakeSage

Mailed it today!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: fiancé - priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): online, 10/8/15
Date biometrics taken: 10/13/15
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given: 15 days (ideally)
Date your visa was received:

I paid VFS and dropped it off at UPS 
No customs form they said since it says weight on the site and no value
I hope they're correct! If so should arrive Thursday!


----------



## Hobbiton

HatakeSage said:


> Mailed it today!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: fiancé - priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online, 10/8/15
> Date biometrics taken: 10/13/15
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa:
> Projected timeline given: 15 days (ideally)
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> I paid VFS and dropped it off at UPS
> No customs form they said since it says weight on the site and no value
> I hope they're correct! If so should arrive Thursday!


Good luck HatakeSage, keep us updated on your application. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Hobbiton

I GOT VISA!!!!!! Yaaaaaaayyy I am so happy


----------



## Hobbiton

Country applying from: (Madrid) Spain 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement non-priotity/ 2nd attempt (1st was refused on lack of proof on Financial and accommodation) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16th Sept 2015 (online) 
Date biometrics taken: 21st of September 2015 
Date documentation was received by UK 
Border Agency office: 22nd of September Office location processing your visa: Croydon/ London 
Projected timeline given: 3 to 10 weeks 
Decision made: 12th of October Date your visa was received: 14th of October

I GOT VISA!!! Yaaaaaayy 

Thank you joppa, nyclon and other members.


----------



## pyvday

Hobbiton said:


> Country applying from: (Madrid) Spain
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement non-priotity/ 2nd attempt (1st was refused on lack of proof on Financial and accommodation)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 16th Sept 2015 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 21st of September 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK
> Border Agency office: 22nd of September Office location processing your visa: Croydon/ London
> Projected timeline given: 3 to 10 weeks
> Decision made: 12th of October Date your visa was received: 14th of October
> 
> I GOT VISA!!! Yaaaaaayy
> 
> Thank you joppa, nyclon and other members.


Really happy for you! Been following this thread for a while (keeping my anxiety at bay as we're already at 6 weeks!) and it makes me smile that you got your visa. Yay!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Hobbiton said:


> I GOT VISA!!!!!! Yaaaaaaayyy I am so happy


Congratulations!


----------



## Aaka

Country applied from: Morocco (Rabat).

Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse).

Date application submitted: 24th August 2015.

Date biometrics taken: 8th September 2015.

Date documentation was received by UKVI: 10th September 2015.

Office location processing your visa: Paris.

Projected timeline given: 12 to 24 weeks. Visa processing site states that most applications are processed within 12 weeks (60 days).

Decision made: Waiting.

Date your visa was received: Waiting.

-----

Thank you Joppa, Nyclon, Hobbiton and the kind others who helped us. Hoping for a quick, successful response. Will update this post once we hear some news.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Fatou21

Hobbiton said:


> I GOT VISA!!!!!! Yaaaaaaayyy I am so happy


Congratulations. Happy for you. 

I'm on my 49th day now, so hoping for some good news soon


----------



## HatakeSage

Haha, I got up to check where my package was, still in the USA but its moved a lot, still how depressing haha! I want it to be there already, hurryyy up!

Good job Hobbiton!
I'll miss you around here haha.
Good luck to you and your spouse!


----------



## Hobbiton

pyvday said:


> Really happy for you! Been following this thread for a while (keeping my anxiety at bay as we're already at 6 weeks!) and it makes me smile that you got your visa. Yay!


Thank you pyvday, I wish you the best. I was with anxiety this days but finally this nightmare has finished. Good luck to you


----------



## Hobbiton

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Hobbiton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT VISA!!!!!! Yaaaaaaayyy I am so happy
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Hobbiton

Aaka said:


> Country applied from: Morocco (Rabat).
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse).
> 
> Date application submitted: 24th August 2015.
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 8th September 2015.
> 
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: 10th September 2015.
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Paris.
> 
> Projected timeline given: 12 to 24 weeks. Visa processing site states that most applications are processed within 12 weeks (60 days).
> 
> Decision made: Waiting.
> 
> Date your visa was received: Waiting.
> 
> -----
> 
> Thank you Joppa, Nyclon, Hobbiton and the kind others who helped us. Hoping for a quick, successful response. Will update this post once we hear some news.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


Good luck Aaka, you'll be successful. I wish you the best


----------



## Hobbiton

Fatou21 said:


> Congratulations. Happy for you.
> 
> I'm on my 49th day now, so hoping for some good news soon


Thank you Fatou, you in the end of this nightmare. My prayers are with you. Good luck and keep us updated. Wish you the best


----------



## Hobbiton

HatakeSage said:


> Haha, I got up to check where my package was, still in the USA but its moved a lot, still how depressing haha! I want it to be there already, hurryyy up!
> 
> Good job Hobbiton!
> I'll miss you around here haha.
> Good luck to you and your spouse!


I spent last days checking TLScontact every 10 min hahahha I had anxiety and can't sleep. Finally got visa, we are so happy. 
Thank you and good luck


----------



## Hobbiton

One thing I want to say, solicitors not always know what is the best way to submit visa and they don't care if you get visa or not.. they just care about money, so my advice is that: if you want to apply for visa, follow joppa's and nyclon advice and you will be successful. Thank you guys


----------



## Saritha Puchakayala

Visa type : settlement /spouse
Date of applications :aug 21
Applied from : hyderabad 
Not yet received 
Der r saying delayed for enquiries 
And I again sent a mail so reply me to provide info about escalation can I reply or else if any problem if I escalation how many days it take


----------



## pyvday

Hobbiton said:


> One thing I want to say, solicitors not always know what is the best way to submit visa and they don't care if you get visa or not.. they just care about money, so my advice is that: if you want to apply for visa, follow joppa's and nyclon advice and you will be successful. Thank you guys


Agree completely. My solicitor completely messed things up for us and added so much unnecessary confusion. I found out a lot of things myself and with the kind help of members in this forum. Waste of money!


----------



## Hobbiton

pyvday said:


> Agree completely. My solicitor completely messed things up for us and added so much unnecessary confusion. I found out a lot of things myself and with the kind help of members in this forum. Waste of money!


Yes, my solicitor also messed things and added unnecessary confusion and I was refused first time. Then I reapplied and followed this forum and I got visa in 14 working days


----------



## Sunshine6

Hobbiton said:


> I GOT VISA!!!!!! Yaaaaaaayyy I am so happy


Soooo happy for you Hobbiton, I wish you all the best and a good night's sleep !  

Good luck in your new life


----------



## Hobbiton

Sunshine6 said:


> Soooo happy for you Hobbiton, I wish you all the best and a good night's sleep !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck in your new life


Thank you Sunshine


----------



## Fatou21

Hi, does anyone know anything about tlscontact, mine as been red though out my process. I'm now on week 10, when did yours change? On the decision day??


----------



## HatakeSage

I'm also curious about how to track my passport's travel and stuff.
Does UKVI send you a link when it arrives or something so you can follow?


----------



## Marxoo

Saritha Puchakayala said:


> Visa type : settlement /spouse
> Date of applications :aug 21
> Applied from : hyderabad
> Not yet received
> Der r saying delayed for enquiries
> And I again sent a mail so reply me to provide info about escalation can I reply or else if any problem if I escalation how many days it take


What email did you use in contacting them?


----------



## Marxoo

Marxoo said:


> What email did you use in contacting them?


Hello mate. I think we applied same day. I got a request for more docs but I ve not heard from them since the 4th of October. This wait Is becoming ridiculous lol


----------



## ostyle

Just got the confirmation from UKVI that they received my wife's application:

"Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer."

Settlement Visa (Wife) from USA to UK - with Priority Service
Date application submitted online: 27 Sept 2015
Date biometrics taken: 30 Sept 2015
Date UPS delivered documents to Sheffield: 5 Oct 2015
Date Sheffield emailed to confirm application/documents received: 14 Oct 2015

Now waiting for the visa decision email...


----------



## mgreenan

Hobbiton said:


> Country applying from: (Madrid) Spain
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement non-priotity/ 2nd attempt (1st was refused on lack of proof on Financial and accommodation)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 16th Sept 2015 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 21st of September 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK
> Border Agency office: 22nd of September Office location processing your visa: Croydon/ London
> Projected timeline given: 3 to 10 weeks
> Decision made: 12th of October Date your visa was received: 14th of October
> 
> I GOT VISA!!! Yaaaaaayy
> 
> Thank you joppa, nyclon and other members.


Congratulations! Been following this thread and Noticed that you had been refused and followed your story. I am happy you got your happy ending!  Enjoy life with your husband, the wait is finally over


----------



## Caps4444

Update do Spouse Visa:
July 20th - online application submitted
Aug 2nd - Biometrix done in Dubai - PASSPORT PASSBACK
Sep 16th - decision has been made, please submit passport
Oct 11th - Passport submitted
Oct 13th - application concluded
Oct 14th - Passport ready to be collected from VFS

Passport will be picked up over the next day or so.
Fingers crossed visa has been granted, otherwise why else would they ask for the passport just for a day?!


----------



## SavannahV

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (fiance)
Date application submitted (online): 18 September
Date biometrics taken: 29 September
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 8 October
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
*Date your visa was received: 14 October*

Got my passport back today with the visa inside! I'm so relieved, and so excited! Thank you to Joppa and Nyclon and everyone else for your help and support!


----------



## HatakeSage

Hey! Did you do Priority SavannahV?
EDIT: Nevermind haha I see your signature


----------



## nyclon

HatakeSage said:


> I'm also curious about how to track my passport's travel and stuff.
> Does UKVI send you a link when it arrives or something so you can follow?


No.


----------



## Hobbiton

mgreenan said:


> Congratulations! Been following this thread and Noticed that you had been refused and followed your story. I am happy you got your happy ending!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy life with your husband, the wait is finally over


Thank you mgreenan, I can't believe I got visa, I think I am in a dream... I am so happy, flights booked for 11th of November (my visa is valid from 9/11). 

Hope you get yours soon, I will miss this forum


----------



## Alwayslovinglife

Alwayslovinglife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Join Spouse - Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): September 25, 2015 (online filed 3 weeks before)
> Date biometrics taken: September 25, 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Hopefully September 26
> Office location processing your visa: Toronto
> Projected timeline given: 5-8 weeks
> Date your visa was received: waiting….
> 
> Looking for some advice on anyone filing in Toronto. I actually live in Switzerland but am Canadian. My husband and I have been married for 2 years, and we commute between the UK and Switzerland as he works in the UK and I in Switzerland. I recently received a job offer in London which I accepted and only therefore now want to get a visa for the UK.
> 
> I spoke to an immigration attorney in the UK and she recommended that it is much faster to file in Toronto than in Zurich. Zurich is processed in the Paris center and almost uniformly takes 60 days to issue. She advised that Toronto normally takes 2-3 weeks. Based on this advice I bought a plane ticket with a changeable return and rented an apartment for 2 weeks (I don't have family near by anymore). When I went to file my application yesterday, I was advised that I should expect a 5-8 week wait on priority status!
> 
> I am now in a situation of not having a passport, having to pay for accommodation for an indeterminate amount of time, will certainly have to pay a change fee twice on the airline ticket. Had I known, I could have at least stayed at home in Zurich whilst waiting…..
> 
> So my questions:
> 
> 1. Has anyone had a recent experience in Toronto of receiving their visa in less than 4 weeks?
> 
> 2. On the financial side, does my husband being self-employed slow down the process? (He more than meets the financial criteria, I showed my own savings that separately meets the threshold and I have an offer of employment).
> 
> I know the advice is not to book travel, etc until your visa has been issued but as I don't live in Canada anymore, I had to make some choices. I am looking for any advice as to whether I should be booking another 2, 3, 4 or 5 weeks of accommodation.
> 
> Appreciate any insights!
> Thanks


Hi all,

Just received an email that my passport is back! As per usual, there is not a clue as to whether the visa was granted or rejected. I'm picking it up in person tomorrow. Wish me luck!

Ironically my husband is flying in tomorrow, bringing me warmer clothes as it was still 26C when I got here and they are calling for flurries this weekend. On the bright side, I will fly back with him on Monday (non-refundable ticket and I've already paid for accommodation here so no point in cancelling). I had to wake him up in the middle of the night to tell him the news and ask if he still wanted to fly over.

So the update to my timeline:

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Join Spouse - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): September 25, 2015 (online filed 3 weeks before)
Date biometrics taken: September 25, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 28th
Office location processing your visa: Toronto
Projected timeline given: 5-8 weeks
Date your visa was received: hopefully Oct 15!


----------



## mgreenan

Alwayslovinglife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just received an email that my passport is back! As per usual, there is not a clue as to whether the visa was granted or rejected. I'm picking it up in person tomorrow. Wish me luck!
> 
> Ironically my husband is flying in tomorrow, bringing me warmer clothes as it was still 26C when I got here and they are calling for flurries this weekend. On the bright side, I will fly back with him on Monday (non-refundable ticket and I've already paid for accommodation here so no point in cancelling). I had to wake him up in the middle of the night to tell him the news and ask if he still wanted to fly over.
> 
> So the update to my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Join Spouse - Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): September 25, 2015 (online filed 3 weeks before)
> Date biometrics taken: September 25, 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 28th
> Office location processing your visa: Toronto
> Projected timeline given: 5-8 weeks
> Date your visa was received: hopefully Oct 15!


Good luck!! Hope you got your visa  I will be traveling to Toronto to reapply in a few weeks hopefully. I am not doing priority but am hoping for a relatively quick processing time


----------



## pyvday

Hobbiton said:


> Yes, my solicitor also messed things and added unnecessary confusion and I was refused first time. Then I reapplied and followed this forum and I got visa in 14 working days


Super nervous now, I hope the solicitor hasn't messed ours up and I don't go through what you had to! Halfway there now so hopefully I find out soon. Glad you got your happy ending


----------



## HatakeSage

If no link, what's the progress bar I keep seeing people use?

Also just updating. It was signed for a few hours ago now.
No official email yet, not sure if I'm anticipating one though haha


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: fiancé - priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): online, 10/8/15
Date biometrics taken: 10/13/15
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/15/15
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: No idea 
Date your visa was received: NA


----------



## HatakeSage

HatakeSage said:


> If no link, what's the progress bar I keep seeing people use?
> 
> Also just updating. It was signed for a few hours ago now.
> No official email yet, not sure if I'm anticipating one though haha
> 
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: fiancé - priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online, 10/8/15
> Date biometrics taken: 10/13/15
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/15/15
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: No idea
> Date your visa was received: NA


EDIT: I got an email!

Dear ***

Regarding Visa Application: GWF***

For: ***

Your online application has been received
in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for
consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.

oooooh, my stomach just dropped!


----------



## keepitsafe

We applied for spouse visa in Kiev on the 15th September, processing at Warsaw center.
Why don't they update the processing times on the UK.gov website! Still showing times for July, It's just adds to the stress, having out of date information.


----------



## HatakeSage

Yeah it's july for me too. I guess to be fair, the processing times don't really mean anything, someone's timeline could be way different than yours. If it passes 60 working days, I'd call them up, but looks like its still a while to wait.


----------



## pyvday

keepitsafe said:


> We applied for spouse visa in Kiev on the 15th September, processing at Warsaw center.
> Why don't they update the processing times on the UK.gov website! Still showing times for July, It's just adds to the stress, having out of date information.


Ours is also July. It's so frustrating that they don't update this on a government website! I know it's just a historical snapshot anyway, but it doesn't fill me with confidence about their competence and makes me more nervous!


----------



## HatakeSage

I'm trying to ignore the thing. Keep myself distracted, when it comes, it comes! Nervous anyway haha.


----------



## keepitsafe

Don't worry, you should have your visa by page 1123 on this forum, because if you do you research it's a 100 pages on here for a answer good or bad. It's more reliable than UK.GOV website  if everybody just keeps posting we could have a answer by Monday


----------



## ktorres926

Hobbiton said:


> I GOT VISA!!!!!! Yaaaaaaayyy I am so happy


Congrats!!! So so happy for you! Now you can finally relax  

Best of luck!


----------



## Rootsy

Monday would be nice! We're only on two weeks tomorrow and I'm about to go insane. 

Genuinely v stressed. Hair falling out, the lot!


----------



## Hobbiton

ktorres926 said:


> Congrats!!! So so happy for you! Now you can finally relax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you ktorres, I can't believe I got visa I am over moon loool.. I started packing and booked flights for 11 Nov. 

Thank you for your support


----------



## FloJoh

Marxoo said:


> Hello mate. I think we applied same day. I got a request for more docs but I ve not heard from them since the 4th of October. This wait Is becoming ridiculous lol


I have a similar experience. I got the request on September 2. Sent the documents back by the 8th an haven't heard anything. I suspect I won't hear anything until November.


----------



## Toni R.

Just wanted to give everyone an update!!!!  

Country applying from: USA (Non-priority, later purchased retrospective priority, courier, type A) 

Type of visa applied for: Fiance/spousal 

Date application submitted (online or in person): September 14th

Date biometrics taken: September 18th 

Date documentation was received by UK 

Border Agency office: September 23rd 

Date received email confirmation from office it was being processed: September 24th. 

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 

Projected timeline given: up to 12 weeks 

Date retrospective was purchased: October 4th.

E-mail that a decision was made: October 12th. 

Date your visa was received: October 15th. It was approved!  woooo


----------



## HatakeSage

Ohh! So jealous! Good luck with your life! 
Monday would be nice considering that means like a 2 day timeline for me but not likely I think haha.
I did put my chosen day as the 16th to fly out because I assumed I was going to submit it earlier.
So maybe that'll have something to do with how fast its processed, but unlikely I think.


----------



## Marxoo

Fatou21 said:


> Congratulations. Happy for you.
> 
> I'm on my 49th day now, so hoping for some good news soon



Am on my 46th day. I heard from them on Oct 3 requesting further documents and now they are quiet. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Fatou21

I emailed tlscontact today, for a updated. And they said application as been processed  but my solicitor as not received an email from Sheffield yet. Documents need to be sent back to my wife in The Gambia. I really hope we have been granted, so scared now lol. 

Anyone know how long it should take from now to get the documents back?

Timeline
Application online 25th July I think
Biometrics 3rd August
6th August sheffield received documents
1st September process starts 
20th delayed for further checks
25th September process
1st October no current updates
10th October no current updates
14th October escalate application
15th October desion made

So hope we have got the visa


----------



## HatakeSage

I'd assume thats depending on what you paid for shipping?


----------



## Fatou21

HatakeSage said:


> I'd assume thats depending on what you paid for shipping?


We never paid for shipping, they will send It back to the British embassy in gambia. I guess we have to wait for the email from Sheffield?


----------



## HatakeSage

No idea then sorry!


----------



## Marxoo

Fatou21 said:


> I emailed tlscontact today, for a updated. And they said application as been processed  but my solicitor as not received an email from Sheffield yet. Documents need to be sent back to my wife in The Gambia. I really hope we have been granted, so scared now lol.
> 
> Anyone know how long it should take from now to get the documents back?
> 
> Timeline
> Application online 25th July I think
> Biometrics 3rd August
> 6th August sheffield received documents
> 1st September process starts
> 20th delayed for further checks
> 25th September process
> 1st October no current updates
> 10th October no current updates
> 14th October escalate application
> 15th October desion made
> 
> So hope we have got the visa


You should be fine. It takes usually 3 days for the email to come through. Guessing you are a squadie like myself  . Keep us posted and all the best xx


----------



## Fatou21

Thanks Marxoo, so glad the wait is over. But just nervous of the outcome. But I'm keeping it positive, and leave it in God's hands.

The email said, it can still take a while. To finish off the administration side of things. 
Why what do they need to do?
Thought once a decision as been mad it's out the door


----------



## Fatou21

Marxoo said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Happy for you.
> 
> I'm on my 49th day now, so hoping for some good news soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am on my 46th day. I heard from them on Oct 3 requesting further documents and now they are quiet. Please keep us updated.
Click to expand...

46th day, don't worry its soon over, nerly there. All the best xx


----------



## HatakeSage

Ugh the wait over the weekend is just horrid.
Knowing that nothing is being done on the application is awful.
I paid for priority, so I'm hoping to get it back for Halloween since it does seem a bit slower now than in the summer, but I know thats not always how it goes. (But thats what I'm hoping for. )

I don't know how you guys can handle it, its driving me mad! I keep checking my email as if somethings going to happen on a Saturday. Ugh.


----------



## Marxoo

HatakeSage said:


> Ugh the wait over the weekend is just horrid.
> Knowing that nothing is being done on the application is awful.
> I paid for priority, so I'm hoping to get it back for Halloween since it does seem a bit slower now than in the summer, but I know thats not always how it goes. (But thats what I'm hoping for. )
> 
> I don't know how you guys can handle it, its driving me mad! I keep checking my email as if somethings going to happen on a Saturday. Ugh.


Lol. The good news is that they do work on Saturdays and Sundays when the workload is high. Let's be optimistic.


----------



## Fatou21

A decision has been made on week 10. 
On my wife's spouse visa, just worried now if they think are marrage is genuine. As we met and got married 5 months later, we have been together for 1 year now. 
I sent loads of watts app and viber chats, and my mobile phone bills. Also my brother flyed out for my wedding, he provided a letter, also we planning on staying at my mums place, she also write a letter. 

Anyway they did not contact me, my wife or my brother or mum. In the process... that's why I'm a bit worried. Or even a interview.

What do you think guys.. is that a good thing or not??sure if they think something is not right they would have made contact?


----------



## Fatou21

Marxoo said:


> HatakeSage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh the wait over the weekend is just horrid.
> Knowing that nothing is being done on the application is awful.
> I paid for priority, so I'm hoping to get it back for Halloween since it does seem a bit slower now than in the summer, but I know thats not always how it goes. (But thats what I'm hoping for. )
> 
> I don't know how you guys can handle it, its driving me mad! I keep checking my email as if somethings going to happen on a Saturday. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. The good news is that they do work on Saturdays and Sundays when the workload is high. Let's be optimistic.
Click to expand...

Don't worry a decision will come soon


----------



## SavannahV

> Ugh the wait over the weekend is just horrid.
> Knowing that nothing is being done on the application is awful.
> I paid for priority, so I'm hoping to get it back for Halloween since it does seem a bit slower now than in the summer, but I know thats not always how it goes. (But thats what I'm hoping for. )
> 
> I don't know how you guys can handle it, its driving me mad! I keep checking my email as if somethings going to happen on a Saturday. Ugh.


I hope you get your decision email soon! Mine came on a Monday and that was the longest weekend of my life!



> A decision has been made on week 10.
> On my wife's spouse visa, just worried now if they think are marrage is genuine. As we met and got married 5 months later, we have been together for 1 year now.
> I sent loads of watts app and viber chats, and my mobile phone bills. Also my brother flyed out for my wedding, he provided a letter, also we planning on staying at my mums place, she also write a letter.
> 
> Anyway they did not contact me, my wife or my brother or mum. In the process... that's why I'm a bit worried. Or even a interview.
> 
> What do you think guys.. is that a good thing or not??sure if they think something is not right they would have made contact?


Hi Fatou! I also wasn't contacted about my application, and neither was anyone connected to it. Shouldn't be anything to worry about.


----------



## kezcon

Mine arrived on Friday no1 was in to sign for it so had to wait till Monday I never slept when I finally received it I was off work for 2 days with exhaustion lol


----------



## Fatou21

SavannahV said:


> Ugh the wait over the weekend is just horrid.
> Knowing that nothing is being done on the application is awful.
> I paid for priority, so I'm hoping to get it back for Halloween since it does seem a bit slower now than in the summer, but I know thats not always how it goes. (But thats what I'm hoping for. )
> 
> I don't know how you guys can handle it, its driving me mad! I keep checking my email as if somethings going to happen on a Saturday. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get your decision email soon! Mine came on a Monday and that was the longest weekend of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A decision has been made on week 10.
> On my wife's spouse visa, just worried now if they think are marrage is genuine. As we met and got married 5 months later, we have been together for 1 year now.
> I sent loads of watts app and viber chats, and my mobile phone bills. Also my brother flyed out for my wedding, he provided a letter, also we planning on staying at my mums place, she also write a letter.
> 
> Anyway they did not contact me, my wife or my brother or mum. In the process... that's why I'm a bit worried. Or even a interview.
> 
> What do you think guys.. is that a good thing or not??sure if they think something is not right they would have made contact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Fatou! I also wasn't contacted about my application, and neither was anyone connected to it. Shouldn't be anything to worry about.
Click to expand...

Thanks savannah.
Have you received your decision yet? 
And what was the outcome?


----------



## Fatou21

kezcon said:


> Mine arrived on Friday no1 was in to sign for it so had to wait till Monday I never slept when I finally received it I was off work for 2 days with exhaustion lol


Hi Kezcon

Did you get the visa?


----------



## SavannahV

Fatou21 said:


> Thanks savannah.
> Have you received your decision yet?
> And what was the outcome?


I got my email in two working days and my documents two days after that, and it was approved. I was a bit concerned because I was watching my phone the whole time expecting them to call, and they never did!


----------



## kezcon

Fatou21 said:


> Hi Kezcon Did you get the visa?


 yes and took 1 day to process it.


----------



## Fatou21

kezcon said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kezcon Did you get the visa?
> 
> 
> 
> yes and took 1 day to process it.[/QU
> 
> Wow. Congratulations
Click to expand...


----------



## Fatou21

SavannahV said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks savannah.
> Have you received your decision yet?
> And what was the outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> I got my email in two working days and my documents two days after that, and it was approved. I was a bit concerned because I was watching my phone the whole time expecting them to call, and they never did!
Click to expand...


Congratulations all the best


----------



## HatakeSage

You guys are making me so jealous! Really hoping I get some news over the week!


----------



## simplify

Hi all,

I've been a long-time observer in this forum, but this is my first post 

Happy to finally be able to join in on this thread!

Country applying from: China
Type of visa applied for: fiancé 
Date application submitted (online or in person): online, 12-Oct-2015
Date biometrics taken: 14-Oct-2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: --
Office location processing your visa: --
Projected timeline given: --
Date your visa was received: --

Am I correct in assuming the visa will be sent to Sheffield for processing within the next few days?


----------



## Caps4444

*Spouse Visa Granted*

Finally have received my wife's settlement visa.

Time line below:

22/07/2015 - Online application submitted
03/08/2015 - Biometrics done at VFS Dubai (PASSPORT PASSBACK)
19/09/2015 - email that decision has been made and for us to re-submit passport
11/10/2015 - Passport submitted to VFS Dubai
13/10/2015 - email from UKVI to say application concluded.
15/10/2015 - VFS dubai email to say passport and documents ready to be collected
18/10/2015 - Passport collected with visa granted.

The actual process would have taken 7 weeks had we submitted the passport when the original email was sent by UKVI, but could not travel to Dubai at short notice.

Also worth noting that our relationship pre-application was only 4 months! So short relationships do get visas granted. Apart from the standard financial and accommodation documents; the key was the proof of genuine relationship.

I provided:

4 months of BT itemised phone bills showing approximately 2 x 1 hour calls a week.
2/3 whatsapp screenshots for every month
flight itineraries; March (initial meet), May (engagement) and July (wedding) to visit my partner.
Photos from each trip, about 20/25.
A certified, translated copy of wedding certificate -* I did not provide original one in Farsi.*

These forums have been invaluable, and without them I would not have been able to provide half the documentation required.


----------



## AvaMonroe42

Congratulations! No better feeling in the world than that, eh??


----------



## Caps4444

indeed, as there is always a concern, especially when you read from people who have failed and the reasons given!


----------



## K2C

*Spouse granted visa from India (Delhi)*

Hi,

I wanted to say thanks to all the forum members (specially Joppa, i.need.help, Xhuntaar13 and Manel) for helping. I really appreciate the help that was given.

In the end I went for the Property Inspection Report from Hussain Architecture. I checked their social networking profile and did some other background checks and that was enough to convince me that they were genuine.

Here are the dates for the visa: 

Visa Application Submitted: 25th of August (Biometrics were taken at the same time)
Visa Granted: 16th October
Documents Received: 17th of October by post

Thank you all. lane:


----------



## Marxoo

K2C said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to say thanks to all the forum members (specially Joppa, i.need.help, Xhuntaar13 and Manel) for helping. I really appreciate the help that was given.
> 
> In the end I went for the Property Inspection Report from Hussain Architecture. I checked their social networking profile and did some other background checks and that was enough to convince me that they were genuine.
> 
> Here are the dates for the visa:
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: 25th of August (Biometrics were taken at the same time)
> Visa Granted: 16th October
> Documents Received: 17th of October by post
> 
> Thank you all. lane:



Just a quick question? Did you use priority application?

It was really quick. Congratulations mate


----------



## kezcon

i used the same company for the house report too really nice.


----------



## kezcon

HatakeSage said:


> Ugh the wait over the weekend is just horrid.
> Knowing that nothing is being done on the application is awful.
> I paid for priority, so I'm hoping to get it back for Halloween since it does seem a bit slower now than in the summer, but I know thats not always how it goes. (But thats what I'm hoping for. )
> 
> I don't know how you guys can handle it, its driving me mad! I keep checking my email as if somethings going to happen on a Saturday. Ugh.


did you hear anything?


----------



## HatakeSage

Yes I did Kezcon! THE REAAAAL WAIT HAS BEGUN!
I got my decision email today! /The package arrived in Sheffield on Thursday, so an email today makes it like what? 2-3 working days or something? I'm terrible at maths.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: fiancé (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 10/8/2015
Date biometrics taken: 10/13/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10/15/2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: I think it was 15 days for priority but I can't find it haha?
Date decision made: 10/19/2015

Date your visa was received: It should follow the shipping label and arrive the 21st I guess, if not earlier! But who knows if theres actually a visa inside?!? AHHH. My stomach dropped! If so, I'd like to be with my fiance for halloween, so i might be seeing him next week! I haven't seen him in half a year. So exciting!


----------



## K2C

*No Priority Application*



Marxoo said:


> Just a quick question? Did you use priority application?
> 
> It was really quick. Congratulations mate


Hi Marxoo,

India doesn't have a priority application for spouse visa yet but I have heard of straight forward cases getting visa application approved between 3 to 6 weeks. Also, I tried to make sure with the help of this forum that the application was to the point (without much fluff) to make it easy for the ECO.


----------



## kezcon

cool  i see my wife in 3 weeks 5 days after 4 months  cant wait.


----------



## Fatou21

Does anyone know, how long it takes to leave sheffield office. After they have made a decision? Was told they need to do there admin before posting. 
We got told on the phone by tlscontact a decision as been made. On Thursday. 

But we have not got the official email from Sheffield yet.

Someone please help


----------



## HatakeSage

Fatou, I don't know what your country is, but my "Decision made" email says, 

_A decision has been made on your UK Visa
application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision
Making Centre in Sheffield, UK. If anyone contacts you advising that your
application is still under consideration or that they can influence the outcome
of your application in any way, they cannot - please report any such approach to
[email protected].

Applications submitted at a Visa
Application Centre will be returned there for you to collect. 

Applications
submitted in Yaounde, Dakar, Banjul, and Lagos Visa Application Centres will be
available for collection 3 - 5 days after receipt of this email. Please do not
attend these VACs until this time has passed, or until you are notified that
your documents are ready for collection.

Applications submitted at the mobile
VAC in Abidjan will be returned by courier directly to the address you have
provided.

You should not expect to receive any further notification from this
office unless you have made your application in North America and submitted a
pre-paid courier envelope for your documents to be returned directly to you. If
so you will also receive a further email with the courier tracking reference.
Please note that if you applied at the Toronto Visa Application Centre on or
after 28 April 2015, and have paid for your documents to be returned directly to
you, you will shortly receive your tracking number from the Visa Application
Centre rather than from this office.

Kind regards, 
Sheffield Visa
Section_

---
My shipping information isn't yet updated saying its shipped but I figured I'd wait a little while to freak out about it. I'd give it at least half a week more for you!


----------



## ostyle

Just got the email from UKVI that a decision has been made on my wife's application and it has been dispatched for delivery:

"A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK."

Settlement Visa (Wife) from USA to UK - with Priority Service
Date application submitted online: 27 Sept 2015
Date biometrics taken: 30 Sept 2015
Date UPS delivered documents to Sheffield: 5 Oct 2015
Date Sheffield emailed to confirm application/documents received: 14 Oct 2015
Date Sheffield emailed to confirm decision has been made: 19 Oct 2015

Now waiting for the UPS delivery... Scheduled delivery date is 21 Oct.


----------



## HatakeSage

It looks like our documents were in the same pile ostyle! Mine are also being delivered on Wed.


----------



## Fatou21

HatakeSage said:


> Fatou, I don't know what your country is, but my "Decision made" email says,
> 
> _A decision has been made on your UK Visa
> application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision
> Making Centre in Sheffield, UK. If anyone contacts you advising that your
> application is still under consideration or that they can influence the outcome
> of your application in any way, they cannot - please report any such approach to
> [email protected].
> 
> Applications submitted at a Visa
> Application Centre will be returned there for you to collect.
> 
> Applications
> submitted in Yaounde, Dakar, Banjul, and Lagos Visa Application Centres will be
> available for collection 3 - 5 days after receipt of this email. Please do not
> attend these VACs until this time has passed, or until you are notified that
> your documents are ready for collection.
> 
> Applications submitted at the mobile
> VAC in Abidjan will be returned by courier directly to the address you have
> provided.
> 
> You should not expect to receive any further notification from this
> office unless you have made your application in North America and submitted a
> pre-paid courier envelope for your documents to be returned directly to you. If
> so you will also receive a further email with the courier tracking reference.
> Please note that if you applied at the Toronto Visa Application Centre on or
> after 28 April 2015, and have paid for your documents to be returned directly to
> you, you will shortly receive your tracking number from the Visa Application
> Centre rather than from this office.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Sheffield Visa
> Section_
> 
> ---
> My shipping information isn't yet updated saying its shipped but I figured I'd wait a little while to freak out about it. I'd give it at least half a week more for you!


Thanks HatakeSage
My wife's application is from banjul.
But we don't have the email from Sheffield yet


----------



## HatakeSage

Maybe they will notify you without the email in a few days!


----------



## Fatou21

HatakeSage said:


> Maybe they will notify you without the email in a few days!


What do you mean, just call or text my wife to go and pick it up from the embassy in gambia? What does not everyone get the email?


----------



## HatakeSage

Lately, (it was a few pages back now) some people didn't get an email and it arrived.
It might be a problem with their system. But I think it'll be fine in a few days for you.


----------



## Riana21

*Spouse uk Visa*

Spouse uk Visa
Hello all!

My husband is currently applying for uk spouse visa. Here is his timeline

Country applying from: Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person):20/8/15
Date biometrics taken: 25/8/15
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office in Riyadh: 03/9/15
Office location processing your visa: Riyadh
Projected timeline given: 60 days
Email requesting additional documents: 6/9/15
Received a phonecall from ECO: 12/10/15
Email received saying " the processing of your application has not been straightforward": 15/10/15
Date your visa was received: still waiting


----------



## dengreg

darren1871 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if someone can advise on the current processing times for UK Spousal visas (applying from US). I've looked on the home office website but I was hoping to hear from someone with experience who has gone through this recently. Timelines are as follows:
> 
> Application and supporting documents received in Sheffield on 27th July 2015 (this was the date of the recorded delivery)
> Email from home office confirming receipt on 12th August 2015.
> 
> I'm currently in the UK and my wife is in the US waiting for approval. It's the not knowing which is the thing that's getting to us both. We also used an immigration lawyer to ensure that all of the paperwork is correct etc and it should be a straight forward application.
> 
> Any advice or guidance gratefully received.
> 
> Darren


 Hello, any update on your application, I applied around the same time as you. Cheers.


----------



## Marxoo

Riana21 said:


> Spouse uk Visa
> Hello all!
> 
> My husband is currently applying for uk spouse visa. Here is his timeline
> 
> Country applying from: Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person):20/8/15
> Date biometrics taken: 25/8/15
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office in Riyadh: 03/9/15
> Office location processing your visa: Riyadh
> Projected timeline given: 60 days
> Email requesting additional documents: 6/9/15
> Received a phonecall from ECO: 12/10/15
> Email received saying " the processing of your application has not been straightforward": 15/10/15
> Date your visa was received: still waiting


Hello

At what time of the day did the ECO call you? Did you use the non priority application? Am just curious. This wait is horrible.


----------



## Fatou21

HatakeSage said:


> Maybe they will notify you without the email in a few days!


Would I have got the ihs refund by now? Do you think


----------



## Marxoo

Fatou21 said:


> Would I have got the ihs refund by now? Do you think



Lol. Stop panicking @Fatou. I think you stand a good chance here. You don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Riana21

Marxoo said:


> Hello
> 
> At what time of the day did the ECO call you? Did you use the non priority application? Am just curious. This wait is horrible.




Hi there,

The ECO phoned my husband around 9am UK time.

Yes, we used the non priority application.

We even provided table of contents but for some reason they still ask where the wedding photos etc. I wonder if they ever look at my file for my husband.


----------



## Fatou21

I got the official email this morning. 
Got a question, is it true if the email as a reference number on it that's your visa number?? And if there is no reference on it than that means you are refused??

Please tell me that's not true


----------



## kezcon

Fatou21 said:


> I got the official email this morning.
> Got a question, is it true if the email as a reference number on it that's your visa number?? And if there is no reference on it than that means you are refused??
> 
> Please tell me that's not true


There is no hidden messages within the Email you just need to wait until your receive your passport back.


----------



## Fatou21

kezcon said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the official email this morning.
> Got a question, is it true if the email as a reference number on it that's your visa number?? And if there is no reference on it than that means you are refused??
> 
> Please tell me that's not true
> 
> 
> 
> There is no hidden messages within the Email you just need to wait until your receive your passport back.
Click to expand...

Have you had your decision kezcon? If so was there a reference number in your email?

I was reading up on it online. So its nonsense?


----------



## kezcon

Fatou21 said:


> Have you had your decision kezcon? If so was there a reference number in your email?
> 
> I was reading up on it online. So its nonsense?



I didn't get a decision email, just an email saying my documents are on the way back. 
I got accepted. 

You just need to wait am afraid.


----------



## Fatou21

kezcon said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had your decision kezcon? If so was there a reference number in your email?
> 
> I was reading up on it online. So its nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a decision email, just an email saying my documents are on the way back.
> I got accepted.
> 
> You just need to wait am afraid.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks. And good luck


----------



## Fatou21

HatakeSage said:


> Fatou, I don't know what your country is, but my "Decision made" email says,
> 
> _A decision has been made on your UK Visa
> application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision
> Making Centre in Sheffield, UK. If anyone contacts you advising that your
> application is still under consideration or that they can influence the outcome
> of your application in any way, they cannot - please report any such approach to
> [email protected].
> 
> Applications submitted at a Visa
> Application Centre will be returned there for you to collect.
> 
> Applications
> submitted in Yaounde, Dakar, Banjul, and Lagos Visa Application Centres will be
> available for collection 3 - 5 days after receipt of this email. Please do not
> attend these VACs until this time has passed, or until you are notified that
> your documents are ready for collection.
> 
> Applications submitted at the mobile
> VAC in Abidjan will be returned by courier directly to the address you have
> provided.
> 
> You should not expect to receive any further notification from this
> office unless you have made your application in North America and submitted a
> pre-paid courier envelope for your documents to be returned directly to you. If
> so you will also receive a further email with the courier tracking reference.
> Please note that if you applied at the Toronto Visa Application Centre on or
> after 28 April 2015, and have paid for your documents to be returned directly to
> you, you will shortly receive your tracking number from the Visa Application
> Centre rather than from this office.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Sheffield Visa
> Section_
> 
> ---
> My shipping information isn't yet updated saying its shipped but I figured I'd wait a little while to freak out about it. I'd give it at least half a week more for you!


Have you received your decision?
I got the same email today, did you get a reference number on your email? Some is putting up a if you have a reference than its granted and there is no reference than its refused?


----------



## luvdmx

Fatou21 said:


> I got the official email this morning.
> Got a question, is it true if the email as a reference number on it that's your visa number?? And if there is no reference on it than that means you are refused??
> 
> Please tell me that's not true


I also got a decision email today without a reference number. It's just a standard email.

Hoping for the best..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Fatou21

luvdmx said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the official email this morning.
> Got a question, is it true if the email as a reference number on it that's your visa number?? And if there is no reference on it than that means you are refused??
> 
> Please tell me that's not true
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a decision email today without a reference number. It's just a standard email.
> 
> Hoping for the best..
Click to expand...

Ok good luck


----------



## HatakeSage

Same with me Fatou, mine just has my GWF number. It does have a number in the email subject, but that was there when I got the "we've received your parcel" thing too. I don't believe I got any new numbers.


Though its always on the back of my mind. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow evening at the latest, so it's gonna be a day of waiting for an answer for me.


----------



## luvdmx

spousevisa123 said:


> I finally got a decision from Istanbul from day 55. Awaiting for the passport to arrive any day now so I will know what has been decided.


I also applied via instanbul and got a decision email today. Does your decision email had reference number attached to it?


----------



## nic2uk2015

nic2uk2015 said:


> Hello all! My husband is British and I am Canadian. We met in 2013 and married this past summer. We were both working hard to get the visa and IHS fees together, and just recently made our application. Now our fate rests in the ECO's hands.
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Settlement (non-priority)
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online September 24, 2015
> 
> Date biometrics taken: September 30, 2015 in Vancouver, BC
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 2, 2015 (tracked via DHL, No email received) **Email received October 20, 2015**
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Projected timeline given: 5 - 60 working days
> 
> Date your visa was received: n/a


Received the email, finally. It doesn't mean they'll decide any faster, but I can stop wondering why I didn't receive the email!


----------



## HatakeSage

Honestly they were doing some non-priority this last week, I wouldn't doubt if that email means it's getting to yours. Though of course its just a guess.


----------



## nic2uk2015

HatakeSage said:


> Honestly they were doing some non-priority this last week, I wouldn't doubt if that email means it's getting to yours. Though of course its just a guess.


I sure hope so, HatakeSage!


----------



## Fatou21

HatakeSage said:


> Same with me Fatou, mine just has my GWF number. It does have a number in the email subject, but that was there when I got the "we've received your parcel" thing too. I don't believe I got any new numbers.
> 
> 
> Though its always on the back of my mind. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow evening at the latest, so it's gonna be a day of waiting for an answer for me.


Ok good luck with it 
Mine is the same, please let us know once you find out


----------



## HatakeSage

I won't know until tomorrow afternoon/ evening because my UPS guy doesn't stop until about 2pm our time.

You guys will all probably have yours before me! Haha.


----------



## Fatou21

HatakeSage said:


> I won't know until tomorrow afternoon/ evening because my UPS guy doesn't stop until about 2pm our time.
> 
> You guys will all probably have yours before me! Haha.


Lol.. you will be getting yours before us, I'm sure. Did your documents leave the same day after email. When looking at your tracking? Hope it leaves same day. Don't think it will get to gambia tell Friday or Monday. 

Where you from than?


----------



## HatakeSage

I'm from Eastern US. My email did come to me on the same day yes, (the decision was at 5am my time, then the tracking email was 4 minutes later). It was yesterday morning, my package is in the US already because I paid for quick shipping, but it's not in my state yet, and won't be until tomorrow. Once it's on the delivery truck though it'll take forever to get to my house as we're the last ones on the route. 

I'm worried he's going to leave without knocking though. Last time he left the package from my fiance (his documents) at my door without knocking, but this one needs a signature, so I will keep the door open and stare out it all day haha. I don't want him to take it home with him.

I'm really worried if our wedding will happen or not! I am 100% sure there was nothing more I could add to my application but I am always cautious about it.


----------



## Fatou21

HatakeSage said:


> I'm from Eastern US. My email did come to me on the same day yes, (the decision was at 5am my time, then the tracking email was 4 minutes later). It was yesterday morning, my package is in the US already because I paid for quick shipping, but it's not in my state yet, and won't be until tomorrow. Once it's on the delivery truck though it'll take forever to get to my house as we're the last ones on the route.
> 
> I'm worried he's going to leave without knocking though. Last time he left the package from my fiance (his documents) at my door without knocking, but this one needs a signature, so I will keep the door open and stare out it all day haha. I don't want him to take it home with him.
> 
> I'm really worried if our wedding will happen or not! I am 100% sure there was nothing more I could add to my application but I am always cautious about it.


Try not to worry, you can only do your best. And leave the rest in God's hands. Well that's good, they get it out the door the same day. So I guess my wife's documents have left the uk and on its way.


----------



## keepitsafe

Good Luck, probably no sleep for you tonight. 
But you can count on some guy (me) in England has his fingers crossed for you.

Funny how people who have never met and never will, understand the emotions your going through. This waiting is like somebody has pressed the pause button on our life's, ) 

If your like me your scared to accept, its probably good news, and you got the visa


----------



## HatakeSage

keepitsafe said:


> If your like me your scared to accept, its probably good news, and you got the visa


Yeah, I totally get you. I'm like that now, I'm sure it's an acceptance! But I'm scared what if its not!? :fingerscrossed:

I found out this morning someone I knew on Facebook defriended me after they got their visa. I mean, we're going through the same thing, and I shared so much advice for them. I thought they would understand. I know we're not exactly friends, but I hope you guys get your visas and can be happy with your spouses or whatever you're doing. It's horrible to wait so long.


----------



## Fatou21

I've been scared since the documents left my hands. Lol. Before that I was so busy sorting out and rounding all the documents together. The wait is the hardest part of the process I think. 
I wish you all the best. And ill pray for you guys.


----------



## HatakeSage

We'll know by the end of this week at any rate! Good luck. I'll be paranoid tonight and tomorrow haha.


----------



## Invisibleme

Hey HatakeSage, just to let you know, it is NOT signed for. They will leave it on the front porch. This happened to several people in the US and then to me. I emailed UPS angrily about it and they said that my package was a saver package and not one of the expensive international signed for ones. Super frustrating since I paid VFS so much! But anyways, don't expect it to be signature required! Make sure you're home so you can get it as soon as they leave it.


----------



## keepitsafe

Fatou21 said:


> I've been scared since the documents left my hands. Lol. Before that I was so busy sorting out and rounding all the documents together.
> 
> Me too. I felt like I had some control, when arranging our application. But now somebody else is in control of our future.
> I've tried to keep busy decorating my sons bedroom and our family home before they arrive, but it's taking so long I don't think they'll notice  probably start again next week
> 
> Already decided if we don't get the visa, we'll not try again. We got married and started a family to be together.. The spouse visa forces the exact opposite of what there demanding you prove! Ie time together, and financial accountability.


----------



## Fatou21

keepitsafe said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been scared since the documents left my hands. Lol. Before that I was so busy sorting out and rounding all the documents together.
> 
> Me too. I felt like I had some control, when arranging our application. But now somebody else is in control of our future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to keep busy decorating my sons bedroom and our family home before they arrive, but it's taking so long I don't think they'll notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably start again next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already decided if we don't get the visa, we'll not try again. We got married and started a family to be together.. The spouse visa forces the exact opposite of what there demanding you prove! Ie time together, and financial accountability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not easy easy. Hope it.gos well for you and your family. What you mean you won't try again lol? I'm sure it will go well for you
Click to expand...


----------



## HatakeSage

Good to know, IncredibleMe! I'll still hang out but if that's the case maybe it'll make it easier for me.

Thats how I felt too Keepitsafe, haha. I just want to DO something.
I have been planning to bring some pumpkin puree (canned) in my luggage so we can bake a pumpkin pie when I arrive to remind me of home.


----------



## blueskies2day

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal – settlement (priority)
Date application submitted: 6 October
Date biometrics taken: 9 October
Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 13 October
Date of emaail to say 'the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets' (because they say we need to pay the IHS): 16th October
Date we emailed proof of our IHS payment: 18th October.
Contact from Sheffield to say our proof was received: none. 
Date of email from HGS to say 'case escalated' (what does this mean?): 20th October

Date our application will be rejected if UKVI decides we somehow haven't paid IHS when we absolutely did: *27th October.*

Any reassurance or advice welcome.


----------



## Fatou21

blueskies2day said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal ? settlement (priority)
> Date application submitted: 6 October
> Date biometrics taken: 9 October
> Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 13 October
> Date of emaail to say 'the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets' (because they say we need to pay the IHS): 16th October
> Date we emailed proof of our IHS payment: 18th October.
> Contact from Sheffield to say our proof was received: none.
> Date of email from HGS to say 'case escalated' (what does this mean?): 20th October
> 
> Date our application will be rejected if UKVI decides we somehow haven't paid IHS when we absolutely did: *27th October.*
> 
> Any reassurance or advice welcome.


They probably have it, they are just not the best at replying.


----------



## Pribc

I have just upgraded for the priority service through VFS website. I am applying from Brazil. Does anyone know if I need to send an email informing them about it or they find it themselves?


----------



## Marxoo

Pribc said:


> I have just upgraded for the priority service through VFS website. I am applying from Brazil. Does anyone know if I need to send an email informing them about it or they find it themselves?



Of course you need to write formally to them to notify them. They will then locate your file accordingly.


----------



## Pribc

Marxoo said:


> Of course you need to write formally to them to notify them. They will then locate your file accordingly.


I imagined so, but I sent an email through the https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ and their reply was nothing to do with my question. I was wondering if there is an email of the Bogota office where I can send it straightaway. Do you know if the only way to contact them is through the website?


----------



## HatakeSage

I get my passport today, it currently says "Out for Delivery" 
--So that man in the truck is driving around with it!

I'm so worried, I didn't sleep at all. I kept waking up, ugh.
I'm going to be so scared to open it when it comes in a few hours!


----------



## Marxoo

Pribc said:


> I imagined so, but I sent an email through the https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ and their reply was nothing to do with my question. I was wondering if there is an email of the Bogota office where I can send it straightaway. Do you know if the only way to contact them is through the website?



Not sure but from my experience the UKVI are horrible replying to emails. I d make copies for my records and send the other details by post if I was you. 

Contacting them via email is not very useful.


----------



## Pribc

Marxoo said:


> Not sure but from my experience the UKVI are horrible replying to emails. I d make copies for my records and send the other details by post if I was you.
> 
> Contacting them via email is not very useful.


I totally agree they are horrible at replying to emails. I sent them another message and got a different reply explaining me what the priority service is. That's crazy! I don't think they really read what we write.


----------



## ktorres926

HatakeSage said:


> I get my passport today, it currently says "Out for Delivery"
> --So that man in the truck is driving around with it!
> 
> I'm so worried, I didn't sleep at all. I kept waking up, ugh.
> I'm going to be so scared to open it when it comes in a few hours!


Best of luck!


----------



## Fatou21

HatakeSage said:


> I get my passport today, it currently says "Out for Delivery"
> --So that man in the truck is driving around with it!
> 
> I'm so worried, I didn't sleep at all. I kept waking up, ugh.
> I'm going to be so scared to open it when it comes in a few hours!


Good luck


----------



## HatakeSage

I got it! I got it!

He delivered it and I opened it, they switched out my paper envelope for something plastic, they didn't include an acceptance letter and my papers were tossed everywhere. They didn't keep ANYTHING. 
(I did NOT include copies because I was all right with them keeping papers.)
They didn't even use my passport photo, they used my biometrics photo and I look terrible in it, HA.

I feel so good right now, I fly out next week to see my love ahhh!
So exciting.

They choose the day of approval as the day I wrote down by the way!
I choose oct 16 as i planned on submitting on the 9th, but I ended up submitting and it arriving on the 15th. They took one day to process it!

Exciting news! 
Good luck everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## youthmentor

*Congratulations!!!!!*



HatakeSage said:


> I got it! I got it!
> 
> He delivered it and I opened it, they switched out my paper envelope for something plastic, they didn't include an acceptance letter and my papers were tossed everywhere. They didn't keep ANYTHING.
> (I did NOT include copies because I was all right with them keeping papers.)
> They didn't even use my passport photo, they used my biometrics photo and I look terrible in it, HA.
> 
> I feel so good right now, I fly out next week to see my love ahhh!
> So exciting.
> 
> They choose the day of approval as the day I wrote down by the way!
> I choose oct 16 as i planned on submitting on the 9th, but I ended up submitting and it arriving on the 15th. They took one day to process it!
> 
> Exciting news!
> Good luck everyone who is still waiting!


Mine will be out for delivery tomorrow- so happy for you. Looking for the same results!


----------



## SavannahV

HatakeSage said:


> I got it! I got it!
> 
> He delivered it and I opened it, they switched out my paper envelope for something plastic, they didn't include an acceptance letter and my papers were tossed everywhere. They didn't keep ANYTHING.
> (I did NOT include copies because I was all right with them keeping papers.)
> They didn't even use my passport photo, they used my biometrics photo and I look terrible in it, HA.
> 
> I feel so good right now, I fly out next week to see my love ahhh!
> So exciting.
> 
> They choose the day of approval as the day I wrote down by the way!
> I choose oct 16 as i planned on submitting on the 9th, but I ended up submitting and it arriving on the 15th. They took one day to process it!
> 
> Exciting news!
> Good luck everyone who is still waiting!


Congratulations, HatakeSage! I knew you'd get it!  When will you move?


----------



## Fatou21

HatakeSage said:


> I got it! I got it!
> 
> He delivered it and I opened it, they switched out my paper envelope for something plastic, they didn't include an acceptance letter and my papers were tossed everywhere. They didn't keep ANYTHING.
> (I did NOT include copies because I was all right with them keeping papers.)
> They didn't even use my passport photo, they used my biometrics photo and I look terrible in it, HA.
> 
> I feel so good right now, I fly out next week to see my love ahhh!
> So exciting.
> 
> They choose the day of approval as the day I wrote down by the way!
> I choose oct 16 as i planned on submitting on the 9th, but I ended up submitting and it arriving on the 15th. They took one day to process it!
> 
> Exciting news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone who is still waiting!


Congratulations  I'm so happy for you. Now you can get on with your life together. Good luck and all the best for the future


----------



## HatakeSage

SavannahV said:


> Congratulations, HatakeSage! I knew you'd get it!  When will you move?


We will have enough for the flight next week so I fly on 10/27!

My fiance is having champagne with his family at the moment! I wish I had some! All I have is some cooked eggs and sprite haha. SLEEPING TODAY WAS A HORROR. I'm glad its over! I'm so excited to move out of this place! Its been so bad to me.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

HatakeSage said:


> I got it! I got it! He delivered it and I opened it, they switched out my paper envelope for something plastic, they didn't include an acceptance letter and my papers were tossed everywhere. They didn't keep ANYTHING. (I did NOT include copies because I was all right with them keeping papers.) They didn't even use my passport photo, they used my biometrics photo and I look terrible in it, HA. I feel so good right now, I fly out next week to see my love ahhh! So exciting. They choose the day of approval as the day I wrote down by the way! I choose oct 16 as i planned on submitting on the 9th, but I ended up submitting and it arriving on the 15th. They took one day to process it! Exciting news!  Good luck everyone who is still waiting!


Great news!


----------



## simplify

HatakeSage said:


> I got it! I got it!
> 
> He delivered it and I opened it, they switched out my paper envelope for something plastic, they didn't include an acceptance letter and my papers were tossed everywhere. They didn't keep ANYTHING.
> (I did NOT include copies because I was all right with them keeping papers.)
> They didn't even use my passport photo, they used my biometrics photo and I look terrible in it, HA.
> 
> I feel so good right now, I fly out next week to see my love ahhh!
> So exciting.
> 
> They choose the day of approval as the day I wrote down by the way!
> I choose oct 16 as i planned on submitting on the 9th, but I ended up submitting and it arriving on the 15th. They took one day to process it!
> 
> Exciting news!
> Good luck everyone who is still waiting!


Congratulations! I've been following your posts so really happy you've got the good news!


----------



## HatakeSage

Thanks so much all! It was such a good feeling. I wish I had some champagne myself. 
I wish you guys luck, everyone deserves to be happy. I'll be following what goes on in the next week until my flight! So I'll still around for a bit!


----------



## atsea

Joppa/Nyclon, Please can you assist in clarifying
My spouse visa was issued on 14/2/13, set to expire on 14/11/15. I entered the country before the 3 months from issue (12 may 2013). and I am all set to interview for the FLR (M) at the end of October 2015 in Croydon. 
When I received my spouse visa on 2013, there was a letter stapled to the visa. It states as follows "Visa in your passport enables you to remind in the UK for 33 months only. Near the end of this time if still married etc you can apply to stay permanently in the UK. 
My wife and I had been together for over 4 years before we got the visa.
Reading the letter I think I should be filing for ILR ie. SET (m) ? 
When I had spoken to the help line, they said I had to fill in the FLR (M) and that is what I am doing. 
However, I still keep having the niggling feeling that maybe because we were living together for 4 years before we got married, and applied for spouse visa a few months thereafter with the new rules, maybe I do not have to have another 30 months to complete and I am filling in the wrong paperwork? 
Please can you clarify? Appreciate it.


----------



## nyclon

Since you applied under the new rules you will be applying to extend your stay as a spouse for another 2.5 years via form FLR (M). It doesn't matter how long you were together before applying. You're confusing something from the old rules which had to do with being married for 4 years.


----------



## ostyle

Received my wife's approved visa today!! We've booked our travel! Thank you to everyone for your help and support.

Settlement Visa (Wife) from USA to UK - with Priority Service
Date application submitted online: 27 Sept 2015
Date biometrics taken: 30 Sept 2015
Date UPS delivered documents to Sheffield: 5 Oct 2015
Date Sheffield emailed to confirm application/documents received: 14 Oct 2015
Date Sheffield emailed to confirm decision has been made: 19 Oct 2015
Date approved visa delivered: 21 Oct 2015


----------



## atsea

Okay Thanks Nyclon.


----------



## Marxoo

*Non priority timeline - spousal visa*

__________________
16/08/2015 Applied online
18/08/2015 Biometrics appointment
01/09/2015 Documents received in Sheffield
04/10/2015 Request for more document
Decision email received: still waiting am am really pissed off lol


----------



## nic2uk2015

Hello all! My husband is British and I am Canadian. We met in 2013 and married this past summer. We were both working hard to get the visa and IHS fees together, and just recently made our application. Now our fate rests in the ECO's hands.

Country applying from: Canada

Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Settlement (non-priority)

Date application submitted (online or in person): Online September 24, 2015

Date biometrics taken: September 30, 2015 in Vancouver, BC

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 2, 2015 (tracked via DHL) Email Confirmation October 19, 2015

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Projected timeline given: 5 - 60 working days

Date your visa was received: n/a


----------



## Fatou21

Marxoo said:


> __________________
> 16/08/2015 Applied online
> 18/08/2015 Biometrics appointment
> 01/09/2015 Documents received in Sheffield
> 04/10/2015 Request for more document
> Decision email received: still waiting am am really pissed off lol


You should hear any time now


----------



## dengreg

Congratulations.


----------



## dengreg

Marxoo said:


> __________________
> 16/08/2015 Applied online
> 18/08/2015 Biometrics appointment
> 01/09/2015 Documents received in Sheffield
> 04/10/2015 Request for more document
> Decision email received: still waiting am am really pissed off lol


I know the feeling  What documents did they ask for out of interest? If you wish to share that info.

Our timeline;
Country applying from : USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement and Dependent child (Non-Priority)
Online Application Submitted: July 24/26, 2015
Biometrics Taken: July 27/29, 2015
Applications Mailed: July 31, 2015
Package Received in Sheffield: August 6, 2015
Email confirming receipt of documents: August 21, 2015


----------



## Riana21

My husband just received an email this morning from VFS saying he can go collect his documents. We are very surprise because we never get standard email like others that application has been concluded!

I hope his visa is granted ...very worried.


----------



## HatakeSage

Happy for you ostyle! We're decision day twins apparently. 

Riana, some time in the last weeks, a few people didn't get either a decision email or a confirmation email.
They found the package at their door without any word! It wasn't bad news for them, I don't think it will be for you.


----------



## Marxoo

dengreg said:


> I know the feeling  What documents did they ask for out of interest? If you wish to share that info.
> 
> Our timeline;
> Country applying from : USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement and Dependent child (Non-Priority)
> Online Application Submitted: July 24/26, 2015
> Biometrics Taken: July 27/29, 2015
> Applications Mailed: July 31, 2015
> Package Received in Sheffield: August 6, 2015
> Email confirming receipt of documents: August 21, 2015


This was the email from them asking for a TB cert.

We are in receipt of a Visa Application for the above named person. We have noted that no TB certificate has been provided with the documents submitted by the above named applicant. Please send a TB certificate from a centre that has been approved by the UK Home Office. Please see our website at GOV.UK for further information

I wrote back quoting regulations exempting my spouse from a certificate as she was returning resident and only went back in June.

Unlike many people on here, I did not provide a bank statement because I did not see any need for that but just 3 Month payslip ( I sent a further 2 month slip a month later) and p60 and a strongly worded letter stating I earn more than the sum required to sponsor my spouse ( HM revenue checks will confirm that).

With no letter of employer and evidence of relationship beyond a court document and pictures I sent in 2 weeks ago, I think my application is all over the place.

After coming on this blog I became a bit panicky, but am thinking the ECOs are clearly not stupid. 

Whatever said, am very hopeful as its a straight forward application.


----------



## Marxoo

Fatou21 said:


> You should hear any time now



I hope so. We booked a flight for next weekend and we have altered it twice. With hindsight, the funds should have been used for priority service :heh:.

Just hoping We don't have to reschedule that flight again because it will be annoying lol


----------



## HatakeSage

Even non-priority seems to be speeding up a bit Marxoo, perhaps its just slowed down a bit because they needed your document.

Also, I lied when I said they didn't take anything.
They took my application, appendix 2, and the biometric paper, but nothing else. All my bank statements, my tenancy agreement, and my documents were all there, just thrown about and some even bent. They really didn't care about those haha.


----------



## Fatou21

Marxoo said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should hear any time now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. We booked a flight for next weekend and we have altered it twice. With hindsight, the funds should have been used for priority service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just hoping We don't have to reschedule that flight again because it will be annoying lol
Click to expand...

I'm sure you won't have to alter your flights. You'll be fine 
It's been 2 days since they sent my documents and hopefully it will be in the embassy tomorrow for my wife to pick up. This wait is driving me mad lol, and I think I'm driving my wife and solicitor mad. My wife said I need to be patient


----------



## keepitsafe

Congratulation HatakeSage, You must be over the moon. Treat your self to a few glasses of bubbly on the long flight home 

It's great they returned you supporting papers, like you I sent originals of some important papers, thinking I don't need them. Hope I get them back because I've got my tax return to do in Jan. DOH


----------



## HatakeSage

I sent them my original tenancy agreement since we'll be doing another soon anyway, and they actually sent it all back. It was great, now I have it for the next visas haha.


----------



## nic2uk2015

HatakeSage said:


> I got it! I got it!
> 
> He delivered it and I opened it, they switched out my paper envelope for something plastic, they didn't include an acceptance letter and my papers were tossed everywhere. They didn't keep ANYTHING.
> (I did NOT include copies because I was all right with them keeping papers.)
> They didn't even use my passport photo, they used my biometrics photo and I look terrible in it, HA.
> 
> I feel so good right now, I fly out next week to see my love ahhh!
> So exciting.
> 
> They choose the day of approval as the day I wrote down by the way!
> I choose oct 16 as i planned on submitting on the 9th, but I ended up submitting and it arriving on the 15th. They took one day to process it!
> 
> Exciting news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone who is still waiting!


 Congratulations HatakeSage! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## nic2uk2015

ostyle said:


> Received my wife's approved visa today!! We've booked our travel! Thank you to everyone for your help and support.
> 
> Settlement Visa (Wife) from USA to UK - with Priority Service
> Date application submitted online: 27 Sept 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 30 Sept 2015
> Date UPS delivered documents to Sheffield: 5 Oct 2015
> Date Sheffield emailed to confirm application/documents received: 14 Oct 2015
> Date Sheffield emailed to confirm decision has been made: 19 Oct 2015
> Date approved visa delivered: 21 Oct 2015


Great news! Congratulations


----------



## simplify

Do all applications go to Sheffield for processing?

We applied for a fiance visa in Beijing and I'm just wondering where it will be processed?


----------



## Joppa

At Beijing.


----------



## Pallykin

Congratulations HatakeSage. So will you be starting to wake up earlier and go to bed earlier to minimise jet lag?

Next week will there will be one less hour time difference due to the different clock change dates. So your timing is excellent.


----------



## HatakeSage

I'm aware Pallykin! I plan to fly Tuesday to avoid Monday's messy time change. 

Currently my sleep pattern is all kinds of messed up as I'm speaking to my fiance almost all the time when he's not working, so I'm up when he is, and sleep when he is. Not good for an American as I go to bed too early haha 

I'm very excited, not for the jetlag, but just to be in our own home again!


----------



## salman123456789

Hi could anyone please temme what this email means and if anybody has gotten this email and what was their visa status afterwards(granted or refused)
'We are aware that you purchased the priority service and I can confirm that your application was assessed ahead of other visa applications. Unfortunately the processing of your application has not been straightforward. This means that we will be unable to make a decision within our published customer service standards. '

I got this email on the 5th working day after getting biometrics done and received a visa conclusion email the very next day.
Does anybody know what that 'not straight forward' email meant.
Thankyou in advance


----------



## Marxoo

salman123456789 said:


> Hi could anyone please temme what this email means and if anybody has gotten this email and what was their visa status afterwards(granted or refused)
> 'We are aware that you purchased the priority service and I can confirm that your application was assessed ahead of other visa applications. Unfortunately the processing of your application has not been straightforward. This means that we will be unable to make a decision within our published customer service standards. '
> 
> I got this email on the 5th working day after getting biometrics done and received a visa conclusion email the very next day.
> Does anybody know what that 'not straight forward' email meant.
> Thankyou in advance


I don't think the email means much. They might need to do a bit of dig-in.


----------



## salman123456789

Thankyou marxoo, but the confusing thing is they sent me another email the day afterwards that your application has been concluded so they just needed to delay it for a day to dig in.. I hope it means nothing..


----------



## HatakeSage

I got my flight purchased this morning, I'm flying on Monday!  
Everything is happening so fast so suddenly! 

We were waiting forever for the six months to be up, and then it was up and it was done and now we're actually getting married in a few months. It was a "maybe" wedding because we weren't sure of the visa going through, but now it's totally on, so scary to think haha!

Good luck guys! I'm still following to see what you get up to!
I hope you guys get to book your flights soon too! 

lane:


----------



## luvdmx

luvdmx said:


> Country applying from: North Cyprus
> Applicant Nationality: Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non priority)
> Category: DLA
> Date application submitted: Aug 18 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: Aug 19
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug 21 2015
> Office location processing your visa: INSTANBUL
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision Made email received: 21 October 2015
> Date visa was received: 23 oct



Got my spouse visa today..overly happy. ..Many thanks to the moderator and everyone

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## pyvday

HatakeSage said:


> I got my flight purchased this morning, I'm flying on Monday!
> Everything is happening so fast so suddenly!
> 
> We were waiting forever for the six months to be up, and then it was up and it was done and now we're actually getting married in a few months. It was a "maybe" wedding because we weren't sure of the visa going through, but now it's totally on, so scary to think haha!
> 
> Good luck guys! I'm still following to see what you get up to!
> I hope you guys get to book your flights soon too!
> 
> lane:


Best of luck!! I can't wait to go full throttle with our wedding too! So much to do!!!


----------



## Marxoo

luvdmx said:


> Got my spouse visa today..overly happy. ..Many thanks to the moderator and everyone
> 
> Best of luck to everyone



Wow.. Now my panic will increase.

My spouse had her biometrics on the 18th in Nigeria. I bungled my application and didn't submit a statement( Had 3 month statement) and 3 month payslip. Didn't think it was necessary since they could check it on HM revenue portal. My application was all over the place. 

It's annoying I ve not heard from them till date.


----------



## Marxoo

luvdmx said:


> Got my spouse visa today..overly happy. ..Many thanks to the moderator and everyone
> 
> Best of luck to everyone


Just curious. Your location reads Cyprus. Are you a squadie? You ll understand what I mean if you are one, else never mind.


----------



## Alwayslovinglife

Alwayslovinglife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just received an email that my passport is back! As per usual, there is not a clue as to whether the visa was granted or rejected. I'm picking it up in person tomorrow. Wish me luck!
> 
> Ironically my husband is flying in tomorrow, bringing me warmer clothes as it was still 26C when I got here and they are calling for flurries this weekend. On the bright side, I will fly back with him on Monday (non-refundable ticket and I've already paid for accommodation here so no point in cancelling). I had to wake him up in the middle of the night to tell him the news and ask if he still wanted to fly over.
> 
> So the update to my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Join Spouse - Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): September 25, 2015 (online filed 3 weeks before)
> Date biometrics taken: September 25, 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 28th
> Office location processing your visa: Toronto
> Projected timeline given: 5-8 weeks
> Date your visa was received: hopefully Oct 15!



Hi all,

I thought I would just post an update as I am back in the UK now. My visa was picked up on Oct 15 (the day my hubby arrived to bring me winter clothes), so I was relieved when I saw it in my passport.

A few thoughts:

1. My visa was granted on October 5 and it took VFS 9 days to inform me!!!!! I'm not sure what kind of SLA they run, but if this was a service provider that I was employing I would have serious questions about their efficiency. My BRP had already used up 11 days of my 30 day pick up time by the time I got to the UK.

When going to pick up your visa, it pays off to show up 15 min early in the Toronto office. I was the first in line, and by the time I came out 8 minutes later (so at 4:08) there was a line down the hallway.

2. Another example of VFS' poor service is on refunds. I initially misunderstood that I needed a FLR-M as I had a visiting spouse visa and booked/paid for a priority appointment for the FLR-M. As soon as I realised my mistake, I cancelled, but it took 2 days to chase down where to apply for the refund (the Health Surcharge was fairly straightforward but I had to email to get instructions as there were none online). They stated that it would take 10 days to process the refund, and at day 20 I received a holding email stating that there were a large number of refunds being processed, that mine was approved and it should be with me shortly. Another 20 days later I still hadn't received it and had to escalate. In the end it took almost 60 days to receive the refund and no apology.

3. When picking up my BRP in the UK, I was given a location in Southampton and informed that they were open from 8:00-17:30. I turned up, and there was a handwritten sign stating that BRPs can only be picked up from 9-12 and 2-4pm. Great service!

I don't mean to sound particularly negative, but the UK is now the 5th country I have lived in (so the 4th time I am going through a visa process - done US, Germany and Switzerland). By far this has been the most expensive, opaque and frustrating process of them all.

4. I am fortunate that my husband is a lawyer (although not an immigration one) and he thoroughly prepared my documentation. As he is self-employed, his section alone was 150 pages, mostly of bank statements. My advice to anyone applying with this financial qualification is to provide absolutely everything. As he has a Limited Company, he needed to show the monthly dividend certificates that paid him, the company bank statements that paid him and his personal bank statements to show receipt of funds. As the UK tax year is different from the calendar year, he wound up putting in 2 years worth. He also created a table of contents for his financial section to make it easier for the ECO and used highlighter on the relevant transactions in the bank statements. We only provided the actual page where the transaction took place and not the whole bank statement. We were not asked for any further documentation.

I had also for good measure provided evidence of my savings. I had some feedback on this forum that it was a risky play, as savings can not be combined with self-employed income and may confuse the ECO. I had several sleepless nights over this, as I hadn't found this forum before I applied. Although all worked out in the end for me, I wouldn't recommend stressing yourself out as I did.

5. I was worried about whether I provided enough evidence of our relationship; I provided our marriage certificate and a 2 page collage of photos of us, labelled with dates and location, including wedding photos. As we do most of our communication through FaceTime when we are not together, I don't have much in writing. This apparently sufficed.

6. When preparing your documentation for Toronto, you need to take duplicates of everything. They will hand you a list when you enter and ask you to put all the documents in a particular order. You then give the duplicates to the officer, and show the originals section by section and they stamp the duplicates as "Original Seen". Do NOT staple any sections together (as I did), as they have to remove all staples as all documents will be scanned. 

In the document list they gave me, it stated there should have been a letter from your sponsor asking for your visa to be granted. This wasn't on the UK GOV website, so I panicked that I didn't have one, but again, my visa was granted without this letter. 

The irony is after spending hours photocopying all documentation, all duplicates are returned with your passport!!!



I want to thank everyone for encouraging words, and wish those of you in the wait the best of luck and fast turnaround! Hope there is some help in sharing my experience.


----------



## HatakeSage

Alwayslovinglife, my visa was valid from 16/10/2015 and I didn't get it until the 21st - I was notified on the 19th.
I've only had it less than a week and I'll be flying soon, where this coming week it'll have been almost two weeks since it was valid and I only just got it!

It's annoying that someone can go a whole weekend without telling me my passport was done and stuff, but they're a business that's busy, so I can't complain.
I'm just happy to get out of here.


Edit: My information they gave me at biometrics was also wrong, they stated priority service was $400 from vhs, when it is in fact nearly $600.
I had prepared ahead of time so I was aware of the price, but they're giving out wrong information.


----------



## Fatou21

HatakeSage said:


> Alwayslovinglife, my visa was valid from 16/10/2015 and I didn't get it until the 21st - I was notified on the 19th.
> I've only had it less than a week and I'll be flying soon, where this coming week it'll have been almost two weeks since it was valid and I only just got it!
> 
> It's annoying that someone can go a whole weekend without telling me my passport was done and stuff, but they're a business that's busy, so I can't complain.
> I'm just happy to get out of here.


Detto, this is going to be the longest weekend ever. The embassy where my wife is, they told her she can pick up her documents up on Monday. 

Happy and scary at the same time lol


----------



## HatakeSage

I keep thinking maybe it was just because someone finished it late at night or something and they couldn't ship it off that day.

But ugh. What a terrible wait. I spent my weekend going out with my friends and doing everything I could to get my mind off it as I was thinking it wasn't getting processed or moving, when in fact it was already done!

Good luck Fatou, keep us updated!


----------



## luvdmx

Marxoo said:


> Wow.. Now my panic will increase.
> 
> My spouse had her biometrics on the 18th in Nigeria. I bungled my application and didn't submit a statement( Had 3 month statement) and 3 month payslip. Didn't think it was necessary since they could check it on HM revenue portal. My application was all over the place.
> 
> It's annoying I ve not heard from them till date.


I live in North Cyprus normally and have student permit. My application was process in Instanbul. The timeline is withing 60 working dayz for spouse visa. You need to find out the processing time for Lagos I guess. You safe bet is to call/write them and hopefully they will escalate your case. 

I think statement are 6 months usually but depending on each individual case. I sincerely know how you feel.

wish you the best of luck and hope you hear from them soon.


----------



## Happy2015

Hi, I have been “lurking” on this very helpful website from time to time. Here is my husband’s timeline:

Country applying from: Ghana
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online, priority): 27.08.15
Date biometrics taken: 02.09.15
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (DHL tracker): 08.09.15
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date confirming case forwarded to ECO: 13.10.15
Date visa issued: 16.10.15 (collected today)

Many thanks to everyone who has shared their stories and to those who gave direction particularly Joppa who dealt with my queries earlier this year.

My husband and I are so much looking forward to seeing each other again. It was my birthday last week so I couldn’t have hoped for a better present.

Blessings to all those on this journey


----------



## nic2uk2015

HatakeSage said:


> I got my flight purchased this morning, I'm flying on Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is happening so fast so suddenly!
> 
> We were waiting forever for the six months to be up, and then it was up and it was done and now we're actually getting married in a few months. It was a "maybe" wedding because we weren't sure of the visa going through, but now it's totally on, so scary to think haha!
> 
> Good luck guys! I'm still following to see what you get up to!
> I hope you guys get to book your flights soon too!


Right on, HatakeSage! It's been a pleasure following your journey.


----------



## nic2uk2015

luvdmx said:


> luvdmx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: North Cyprus
> Applicant Nationality: Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non priority)
> Category: DLA
> Date application submitted: Aug 18 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: Aug 19
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug 21 2015
> Office location processing your visa: INSTANBUL
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision Made email received: 21 October 2015
> Date visa was received: 23 oct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my spouse visa today..overly happy. ..Many thanks to the moderator and everyone
> 
> Best of luck to everyone
Click to expand...

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## nic2uk2015

Happy2015 said:


> Hi, I have been ?lurking? on this very helpful website from time to time. Here is my husband?s timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: Ghana
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> Date application submitted (online, priority): 27.08.15
> Date biometrics taken: 02.09.15
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (DHL tracker): 08.09.15
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date confirming case forwarded to ECO: 13.10.15
> Date visa issued: 16.10.15 (collected today)
> 
> Many thanks to everyone who has shared their stories and to those who gave direction particularly Joppa who dealt with my queries earlier this year.
> 
> My husband and I are so much looking forward to seeing each other again. It was my birthday last week so I couldn?t have hoped for a better present.
> 
> Blessings to all those on this journey


Congratulations! I can't wait to see my husband. <3


----------



## Fatou21

HatakeSage said:


> I keep thinking maybe it was just because someone finished it late at night or something and they couldn't ship it off that day.
> 
> But ugh. What a terrible wait. I spent my weekend going out with my friends and doing everything I could to get my mind off it as I was thinking it wasn't getting processed or moving, when in fact it was already done!
> 
> Good luck Fatou, keep us updated!


When you say they have been working on it late at night, why would they of not sent it straight away after a decision?

I will defo let you know the outcome on Monday.


----------



## HatakeSage

Fatou, I imagine theres only a certain amount of drop offs at the UPS store/drop off location per day. They could have finished my application after the drop off had closed as some around here close in early afternoon, though some late night. I don't know anything about it  I'm just trying to think of an excuse.

But, doesn't matter! It's in the past and I'm flying free in two days.


----------



## Vegas2013

AmyLam said:


> I feel you!! I couldnt have priority neither! these 6 weeks feel like forever. Good luck to you and myself and everyone who is waiting.
> 
> By the way, is anyone here also apply for settlement visa from Warsaw Center?


Yeah, my wife has applied from kiev on the 13th of October and its processed in warsaw. 

I had a solicitor do the application as it's quite complex, he told me the worst time to apply is in august due to the students and left over tourists. 

Hopefully the processing time won't be 60 days as stated, and hopefully no forth rejection.


----------



## Fatou21

Vegas2013 said:


> AmyLam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you!! I couldnt have priority neither! these 6 weeks feel like forever. Good luck to you and myself and everyone who is waiting.
> 
> By the way, is anyone here also apply for settlement visa from Warsaw Center?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my wife has applied from kiev on the 13th of October and its processed in warsaw.
> 
> I had a solicitor do the application as it's quite complex, he told me the worst time to apply is in august due to the students and left over tourists.
> 
> Hopefully the processing time won't be 60 days as stated, and hopefully no forth rejection.
Click to expand...

Good luck, wow you have been rejected 3 times. What for? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Jandkh

Country applying from: rabat morocco
Type of visa applied for: Settlement fiance
Date application submitted (online): 27.08.15 
Date biometrics taken: 02.09.15 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 04.09.15 
Office location processing your visa: paris

Me and my my partner are really nervous about the decision now. They have not triwd to get in touch with me in the uk or her yet. We even had a short stay visa refused early in the year just for her to visit me in may. We did explain this in our letters that we didn't realise we would need so much proof for a holiday visa of our relationship. I've been to stay with her three times this year but im sure you all know as well as I do how hard it is. Has anyone from rabat had a decision back yet who applied around the same time? Thanks


----------



## Marxoo

Jandkh said:


> Country applying from: rabat morocco
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement fiance
> Date application submitted (online): 27.08.15
> Date biometrics taken: 02.09.15
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 04.09.15
> Office location processing your visa: paris
> 
> Me and my my partner are really nervous about the decision now. They have not triwd to get in touch with me in the uk or her yet. We even had a short stay visa refused early in the year just for her to visit me in may. We did explain this in our letters that we didn't realise we would need so much proof for a holiday visa of our relationship. I've been to stay with her three times this year but im sure you all know as well as I do how hard it is. Has anyone from rabat had a decision back yet who applied around the same time? Thanks



It's still early days to be worried. My spouse applied on 18th and am still waiting. Don't fret of it now.


----------



## Jandkh

Thanks marxoo, I'm sure it will be fine. It's just little things like wondering if we left that or that they wouldn't take copy of final payslip or a copy of our change of wedding booking and our previous refusal for holiday visa. But hopefully they look at the case as a whole. I supplied 6 months income into bank account and they took 5 original payslips and orginal employment contract. I just wish I took copies of everything we sent and found forums like this before we applied. If it gets refused I will apply again at the earliest opportunity. Good luck with yours. Hopefully we will be booking flights soon now


----------



## Rootsy

Hi all- we're on day 23- husband settlement from Uganda, being processed at Pretoria. We're contemplating fast-track but unsure as: 

1. We're part way through the wait. 
2. Husband was refused visa back in Jan for lack of family and financial ties (this was followed by a visit visa approved a few weeks later). 

I think criteria says if you've ever been denied don't fast-track and also... Is it silly this far through the process? 

Any advice?


----------



## simplify

Vegas2013 said:


> Yeah, my wife has applied from kiev on the 13th of October and its processed in warsaw.
> 
> I had a solicitor do the application as it's quite complex, he told me the worst time to apply is in august due to the students and left over tourists.
> 
> Hopefully the processing time won't be 60 days as stated, and hopefully no forth rejection.


We were told the same thing in Beijing, that August is super busy. We were also told there is a very low chance of the visa being processed within 30 days, more likely 30-60 days.

Either way, we're both just keeping ourselves busy and it's already day 12


----------



## DonnaDymock28

*Thank you joppa !*

I used this site extensively when starting my husbands spousal visa application . The help I received from the moderators and other members was invaluable . We applied from Sydney. 

ONLINE APP MADE : 15 October 

Documents handed in and biometrics taken : 19 October 

Decision email : 22nd October 

Documents received back : 26 October 

Priority service used and visa granted !!! 



Thank you , thank you so much !

Donna


----------



## pyvday

Jandkh said:


> Country applying from: rabat morocco
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement fiance
> Date application submitted (online): 27.08.15
> Date biometrics taken: 02.09.15
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 04.09.15
> Office location processing your visa: paris
> 
> Me and my my partner are really nervous about the decision now. They have not triwd to get in touch with me in the uk or her yet. We even had a short stay visa refused early in the year just for her to visit me in may. We did explain this in our letters that we didn't realise we would need so much proof for a holiday visa of our relationship. I've been to stay with her three times this year but im sure you all know as well as I do how hard it is. Has anyone from rabat had a decision back yet who applied around the same time? Thanks


Hiya, 

We applied on 25.08 and did biometrics on 03.09 for my fiancé's settlement visa from Rabat too. We also haven't heard anything besides them telling us it's still waiting to be assessed by an ECO when we've asked. 7 weeks and counting. 

We think it's only 34 working days because of the Eid & Islamic New Year bank holidays, but I'm just wondering if this would even apply because it's being processed in Paris?? Anyone know?

There's not many Moroccans applications in here but I've done a lot of searching and it seems it's typical not to here anything for a while. I believe it's averaging about 54 days for a decision made so try not to panic too much. Hopefully we'll all be celebrating soon enough! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jandkh

Thanks for that. Put me at rest a bit. Those days won't be taken as public holidays in Paris so they were still processing at this time. My fiancees birthday was new year this year so hoping to have a double celebration soon. They could have been kind and given her it as a present at least haha


----------



## pyvday

Jandkh said:


> Thanks for that. Put me at rest a bit. Those days won't be taken as public holidays in Paris so they were still processing at this time. My fiancees birthday was new year this year so hoping to have a double celebration soon. They could have been kind and given her it as a present at least haha


Haha, it's my fiancés birthday next Friday and mine 10 days after that. They can clearly see this in the application so I think they should take that into account and be nice...


----------



## judecath

Hello! First time posting, but this site did wonders during our UK spousal visa process. 
I am from the US and sent in everything on the 20 October and received an email saying my application was being prepared for consideration on the 23 October. We paid for priority service, but I'm still unsure of how long it might take to process everything and get it back to me. 
If anyone can shed some light that would be wondrous! 
I'm also a bit unsure of what happens when I get a decision: I won't know if my visa application was accepted or denied until after I get all of my documents back, correct? 

Thanks! ??


----------



## Marxoo

judecath said:


> Hello! First time posting, but this site did wonders during our UK spousal visa process.
> I am from the US and sent in everything on the 20 October and received an email saying my application was being prepared for consideration on the 23 October. We paid for priority service, but I'm still unsure of how long it might take to process everything and get it back to me.
> If anyone can shed some light that would be wondrous!
> I'm also a bit unsure of what happens when I get a decision: I won't know if my visa application was accepted or denied until after I get all of my documents back, correct?
> 
> Thanks! ??


The priority timeline have been pretty good recently. If the timeline here is anything to go by then its about four weeks but again every case is different. Fingers crosses and hope for the best xx


----------



## Marxoo

DonnaDymock28 said:


> I used this site extensively when starting my husbands spousal visa application . The help I received from the moderators and other members was invaluable . We applied from Sydney.
> 
> ONLINE APP MADE : 15 October
> 
> Documents handed in and biometrics taken : 19 October
> 
> Decision email : 22nd October
> 
> Documents received back : 26 October
> 
> Priority service used and visa granted !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you , thank you so much !
> 
> Donna


Just wow. That was a really quick one. I guess you were not expecting it that early lol

Congrats again.


----------



## blueskies2day

blueskies2day said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal – settlement (priority)
> Date application submitted: 6 October
> Date biometrics taken: 9 October
> Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 13 October
> Date of email to say 'the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets' (because they say we need to pay the IHS when we already did): 16th October
> Date we emailed proof of our IHS payment: 18th October.
> Contact from Sheffield to say our proof was received: none.
> Date of email from HGS to say 'case escalated': 20th October
> 
> Date our application will be rejected if UKVI decides we somehow haven't paid IHS when we absolutely did: *27th October.*


Still no information or contact. Is there a possibility that our application got moved to non-priority? 

Or might they begin processing us again on the 27th (the date they said we had to pay IHS by)? I don't understand why a priority application would take this long.


----------



## Marxoo

blueskies2day said:


> Still no information or contact. Is there a possibility that our application got moved to non-priority?
> 
> Or might they begin processing us again on the 27th (the date they said we had to pay IHS by)? I don't understand why a priority application would take this long.


You should write a letter quoting your payment ref and mail to them via next day delivery.


----------



## blueskies2day

Marxoo said:


> You should write a letter quoting your payment ref and mail to them via next day delivery.


HGS confirmed that the evidence of our payment has been received. It's the general processing of the application as a whole which doesn't seem to be happening.... 

Surely if we paid the priority fee, something should be happening by now?


----------



## Marxoo

blueskies2day said:


> HGS confirmed that the evidence of our payment has been received. It's the general processing of the application as a whole which doesn't seem to be happening....
> 
> Surely if we paid the priority fee, something should be happening by now?



I thing you should hear from them pretty soon. They have been doing well with the priority list.


----------



## judecath

Marxoo said:


> judecath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! First time posting, but this site did wonders during our UK spousal visa process.
> I am from the US and sent in everything on the 20 October and received an email saying my application was being prepared for consideration on the 23 October. We paid for priority service, but I'm still unsure of how long it might take to process everything and get it back to me.
> If anyone can shed some light that would be wondrous!
> I'm also a bit unsure of what happens when I get a decision: I won't know if my visa application was accepted or denied until after I get all of my documents back, correct?
> 
> Thanks! ??
> 
> 
> 
> The priority timeline have been pretty good recently. If the timeline here is anything to go by then its about four weeks but again every case is different. Fingers crosses and hope for the best xx
Click to expand...


So should I expect around 4 weeks from when the recieved it? Then you so much for your help!


----------



## Marxoo

judecath said:


> So should I expect around 4 weeks from when the recieved it? Then you so much for your help!



Lol. I understand how you feel mate. It's not a stone cast. You have to just hope. Some get theirs in a week while others it takes a while. With this application one has to just keep hoping. It's out of your hands and the least is to worry now about anything.


----------



## judecath

Marxoo said:


> judecath said:
> 
> 
> 
> So should I expect around 4 weeks from when the recieved it? Then you so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I understand how you feel mate. It's not a stone cast. You have to just hope. Some get theirs in a week while others it takes a while. With this application one has to just keep hoping. It's out of your hands and the least is to worry now about anything.
Click to expand...


Completely understandable. We're both really trying to stay positive. Can't wait to finally be together again!


----------



## nyclon

judecath said:


> Hello! First time posting, but this site did wonders during our UK spousal visa process. I am from the US and sent in everything on the 20 October and received an email saying my application was being prepared for consideration on the 23 October. We paid for priority service, but I'm still unsure of how long it might take to process everything and get it back to me. If anyone can shed some light that would be wondrous! I'm also a bit unsure of what happens when I get a decision: I won't know if my visa application was accepted or denied until after I get all of my documents back, correct? Thanks! ??


Priority processing from the US has been taking a few days. Once decided it will take a few days for your documents to be returned to you. If you included copies your originals will be returned. If you didn't, they may or may not return some or all or your originals. You will know the decision when you receive your passport and documents back. If there is a vignette in your passport then your application was successful.


----------



## Fatou21

My wife was granted her visa today. And I wish you all good luck


----------



## Totally confused

*Spouse visa success*

My husband in Australia has just picked up his visa! A very stressful year and a lot of preparation but really want to thank you, Joppa, as well as others on here who have been a real help. 

For those it may help, we applied under Cat D. (Most of which was a gift from my mother in law.) We applied and paid priority in Sydney which is sent to Manila and the decision was made in within 3 days. 

Thank you again to the forum and I'm happy to help others where I can.


----------



## Fatou21

Would like to thank Joppa and everyone who helped me with it all


----------



## keepitsafe

Fatou21 said:


> Would like to thank Joppa and everyone who helped me with it all


Great news about your visa Fatou21, your wife was right, you just needed to be patient  Best of luck for the future!


----------



## Marxoo

Fatou21 said:


> Would like to thank Joppa and everyone who helped me with it all



Congrats Fatou. Best Wishes


----------



## pyvday

Fatou21 said:


> My wife was granted her visa today. And I wish you all good luck


Congratulations and all the best with your wife and future


----------



## judecath

Thank you all so much for your help! Just got an email saying they've reached a decision. I'll have no way of knowing what that decision is until I get my stuff, correct?


----------



## pyvday

judecath said:


> Thank you all so much for your help! Just got an email saying they've reached a decision. I'll have no way of knowing what that decision is until I get my stuff, correct?


Glad they reached a decision so quick for you. Yes, you'll only know once you get your stuff back and see inside your passport. Apparently there's no clues whatsoever so your wait is only a few more days! Good luck and let us know the outcome!


----------



## judecath

pyvday said:


> judecath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for your help! Just got an email saying they've reached a decision. I'll have no way of knowing what that decision is until I get my stuff, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad they reached a decision so quick for you. Yes, you'll only know once you get your stuff back and see inside your passport. Apparently there's no clues whatsoever so your wait is only a few more days! Good luck and let us know the outcome!
Click to expand...

I have the shipping and tracking details, so I should have the real answer by the end of this week for sure! Can't even put into words how shaken I am; so nervous!


----------



## Fatou21

keepitsafe said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to thank Joppa and everyone who helped me with it all
> 
> 
> 
> Great news about your visa Fatou21, your wife was right, you just needed to be patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck for the future!
Click to expand...

Thank you. And wish you all the best
I know always listen to your wife lol


----------



## Fatou21

Marxoo said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to thank Joppa and everyone who helped me with it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Fatou. Best Wishes
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Fatou21

pyvday said:


> Fatou21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife was granted her visa today. And I wish you all good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and all the best with your wife and future
Click to expand...

Thank you and all the best to you too.


----------



## SavannahV

Congratulations, Fatou! 

I arrived in the UK yesterday, and I imagine HatakeSage is on the way!


----------



## Fatou21

SavannahV said:


> Congratulations, Fatou!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I arrived in the UK yesterday, and I imagine HatakeSage is on the way!


Welcome to the uk. Flights are booked and going to pick my wife up in 2 weeks and have a holiday at the same time lol

It's well needed after all these months


----------



## SavannahV

Fatou21 said:


> Welcome to the uk. Flights are booked and going to pick my wife up in 2 weeks and have a holiday at the same time lol
> 
> It's well needed after all these months


Thank you!  I hope you enjoy your time off and can relax after all this stress!


----------



## Hobbiton

HatakeSage said:


> I got it! I got it!
> 
> He delivered it and I opened it, they switched out my paper envelope for something plastic, they didn't include an acceptance letter and my papers were tossed everywhere. They didn't keep ANYTHING.
> (I did NOT include copies because I was all right with them keeping papers.)
> They didn't even use my passport photo, they used my biometrics photo and I look terrible in it, HA.
> 
> I feel so good right now, I fly out next week to see my love ahhh!
> So exciting.
> 
> They choose the day of approval as the day I wrote down by the way!
> I choose oct 16 as i planned on submitting on the 9th, but I ended up submitting and it arriving on the 15th. They took one day to process it!
> 
> Exciting news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone who is still waiting!


Congratulations, I am so happy for you


----------



## Jandkh

Once you are married and have visa granted in the uk. What is it like gaining holiday visas together? Say to go to the us or Europe if your partner is a non European nationality. Is it still the same process for them while you try to plan a holiday? I think we will definitly need a big one when all this is over


----------



## Joppa

If your nationality needs a visa, you still need one. Being married to a British citizen may make the application easier, but you need to check the individual country's requirement. For Schengen area, they may issue you with a multi-entry visa valid a year or more, which makes repeat visits much easier. Also there are no fees.


----------



## Jandkh

Thanks Joppa. guess it will take a little more planning then haha


----------



## mpinter

My husband finally got the visa (EEA2)! we waited just about 4 months!
Thanks for every help!

Monika


----------



## eham

Hi

I am new to this forum but I have been reading through the threads. I BADLY NEED THE SUPPORT OF MODERATORS or other EXPERIENCED people here.

I applied for Tier 2 general Dependant from Lahore, Pakistan and had my biometrics on 24th Aug, 2015. Most of these non-settlement applications are processed in 15 working days. I still haven't received a processed email. Following are the details

Type of Visa: Tier 2 General Dependent
VFS: Lahore, Pakistan
Biometrics: 24th Aug,2015
Delayed email : 14th Sep,2015
Status till 6th Oct : In progress
Status from 6th oct onwards to date: Decision delayed while further enquiries are being conducted
Escalation done on 9th Oct : No reply
Escalation on 19th oct: No reply
Escalation reply on 28th Oct : Under consideration
Status check via email on 28th: In progress

I and my husband have spend thousands on their paid phone calls. We are really losing hope now. Does anyone have any guidelines??


----------



## Jandkh

It's very stressful situation but thier premium phone lines won't be able to tell you anything more than a website. Just generic stuff. We can't even logon to our tlscontact account. The same happened during our visit visa process and we had to get a new account and use different emails for our fiance visa


----------



## mochi

Ancestry visa for myself:

1. Application submitted online: 2015/10/14
2. Biometrics & supporting documents: 2015/10/20
3. Visa package received by UK Visas and Immigration New York: 2015/10/21
4. Visa approval email received: 2015/10/27
5. Visa received by DHL: 2015/10/28


Dependents more than 6 months visa for my wife:

1. Application submitted online: 2015/10/14
2. Biometrics & supporting documents: 2015/10/20
3. Visa package received by UK Visas and Immigration New York: 2015/10/21
4. IHS top up payment made immediately after receiving notice by email: 2015/10/26
5. Visa approval email received: Still waiting
6. Visa received by DHL: Still waiting


A big thanks to Joppa and others for their advice on this forum. I am hopeful that it will not take much longer for my wife's to get processed.


----------



## blueskies2day

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Spousal – settlement (priority)
Date application submitted: 6 October 2015
Date biometrics taken: 9 October 2015
Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 13 October 2015.
Date of email to say 'the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets': 16th October
Date we re-submitted proof of our IHS payment: 18th October
Date of email from HGS to say 'case escalated': 20th October
Email to say a decision has been made: 28th October


We'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## pyvday

blueskies2day said:


> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal – settlement (priority)
> Date application submitted: 6 October 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 9 October 2015
> Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 13 October 2015.
> Date of email to say 'the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets': 16th October
> Date we re-submitted proof of our IHS payment: 18th October
> Date of email from HGS to say 'case escalated': 20th October
> Email to say a decision has been made: 28th October
> 
> 
> We'll find out tomorrow!


Good luck!


----------



## blueskies2day

pyvday said:


> Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## pyvday

We got the visa!!!! My fiancé travelled to Rabat overnight (7 hours) to be there at 9am this morning and see his passport! We are absolutely over the moon and want to thank this forum profusely for keeping us in the know and calming our nerves, plus all the kind people who helped.  Timeline below:

Country applying from: Morocco (Rabat)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiancé (priority not available)
Date application submitted online: 25th August 2015
Date biometrics taken: 3rd September 2015
Application transferred for decision: 3rd September 2015
Processing office location: Paris
Timeline given: 3 working days to 120 working days
Application decision made email received: 28th October 2015
Email to collect passport from Rabat: 28th October 2015
Visa granted from: 23rd October 2015 - Obviously took a few days to notify us
36 working days

I wish everyone the very best of luck in their applications and if anyone needs any help then feel free to ask - especially if applying from Morocco because I know there's not many in here.

Now I'm going to book my flight for next week to see my Mr, have a much needed break and then bring him home with me! lane:


----------



## Jandkh

Congratulations. Hoping to hear back from rabat any day now. We applied the same time as you. So so nervous and really missing each other


----------



## keepitsafe

Wow, the official "visa processing times" site has finally been updated &#55356;&#57225;


----------



## pyvday

Jandkh said:


> Congratulations. Hoping to hear back from rabat any day now. We applied the same time as you. So so nervous and really missing each other


Thank you. I'm sure you will hear very soon. Your application is probably with the guy sat next to the guy doing ours! Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## pyvday

keepitsafe said:


> Wow, the official "visa processing times" site has finally been updated ��


Haha, typical! That not being updated was the thing making me soooo nervous during our wait!


----------



## Jandkh

Oh wow all decisions for rabat in September have been made. Jumped from July today. Good luck everyone. No sleep for me this week lol


----------



## thirtyseven10

My wife got her decision has been made email today, does anyone know if there are any 'tells' in the email formating which would suggest an accept or reject?

I heard rumours there were specific differences in the formatting which let you know one way or the other. Not sure how true that is.


----------



## Jandkh

No way till you get passport


----------



## keepitsafe

thirtyseven10 said:


> My wife got her decision has been made email today, does anyone know if there are any 'tells' in the email formating which would suggest an accept or reject?
> 
> I heard rumours there were specific differences in the formatting which let you know one way or the other. Not sure how true that is.


Ive seen this question asked a lot recently, I should think the different formats you suggest are more down to the different processing centres around the world, some centers will have different "data protection laws" meaning that there is certain information (ref no,etc) which can or cannot be included in email correspondence.


----------



## marriagevisitor

Hello! 26 days! Application centre = Mumbai


----------



## simplify

My fiancé got a text today informing him that is passport is ready for collection!

Text came through at 4:50pm his time so he's going to collect it first thing tomorrow morning.

Just a couple more hours to wait, but I'm really anxious!


----------



## dengreg

keepitsafe said:


> Wow, the official "visa processing times" site has finally been updated ��


Haha so funny, I sent them a very long worded email on Sunday night saying it is ridiculous that it is now October and they still showing July results. Must have worked


----------



## nadeem084

24/08/15 - Submitted documents at Vfs mumbai
24/08/15 - Biometrics done same day
26/10/15 - Received mail frm British Embassy,Delhi that decisin has been made n they have sent my documents to vfs mumbai
28/10/15 - Collected documents from vfs mumbai.

Settlement spouse visa Granted......


Thanks....


----------



## simplify

We got it! So happy. 15 days processing in Beijing.

Only thing is we put intended date of travel to UK as 1-Dec, based on the assumption it would take about this much time to get the visa. So therefore the visa isn't valid until 1-Dec.

Could be a lot worse, main thing is we have the visa and can book a flight for 1-Dec


----------



## Lkratz

Sent application 27/07/2015
Started processing 12/08/2015
Received processed email 28/10/2015

Just opened it and I got my visa!! Yay!


----------



## nyclon

thirtyseven10 said:


> My wife got her decision has been made email today, does anyone know if there are any 'tells' in the email formating which would suggest an accept or reject?
> 
> I heard rumours there were specific differences in the formatting which let you know one way or the other. Not sure how true that is.


Urban legend. There are no hidden clues or secret codes. There are hundreds of posts asking this same question and the answer is same. You have to wait until you receive your passport and documents back to know the outcome.


----------



## thirtyseven17710

*Brazil RJ*

UK Spouse VISA - Brazilian national. 

We had to apply twice, first time was rejected on the basis that i had not provided sufficient evidence of income or accommodation. 

1. Application submitted online: 2015/08/28
2. Biometrics & supporting documents: 2015/09/08
3. Visa package received by UK Visas and Immigration Bogota: 2015/09/14
4. Visa Decision email received: 2015/09/27
5. Visa received by DHL: 2015/10/05

Thankfully we got the visa the second time round. I applied under category F and had to make sure i had everything correct second time around. If there is one thing missing in your application, they will refuse point blank, so its best just not to give them any excuses.

I hired a solicitor after having been refused the first time and paid £2000, his help proved invaluable, although expensive. If you read all of the rules yourself and submit everything you shouldn't need to hire a solicitor. Under Category F (self employed) the application is much more complicated, so i suggest you get some legal advice before applying. I paid £2000 in desperation after having initially being refused, but there are much cheaper solicitors offering immigration advice if you look around.


----------



## Montrave

Country applying from: United States 

Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse 

Date application submitted (electronically): Oct 25th

Date biometrics taken: Oct 29th

Date mailed: Oct 29th

Confirmation email from consulate: Have not received yet. 

Office location processing your visa: 

We did use a solicitor from the UK to help with paperwork. 

We also paid for priority processing. 

Hoping and praying to hear back soon.


----------



## Alkiira

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 08/10/15
Date biometrics taken: 14/10/15
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: (No Idea - wasn't provided tracking as VFS sent on our behalf from Toronto)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 5-10 Days
Decision Made: N/A
Date your visa was received: N/A


Still haven't heard anything from Sheffield if our visa has been received, also tried to track the application on 26/10/15 and they came back with unable to track.

Any ideas on why it could be taking so long to hear anything? Or am I worrying over nothing.


----------



## hlilly1122

*UK Spouse visa application APPROVED!*

Hello, all! Just writing in with an update to let you know that our application for a spouse visa (Category A) was approved!! I wanted to post our timeline and list of contents for the application so that it might help others during their application process. And also wanted to give a BIG, HUGE "Thank You" to Nyclon and Joppa for your guidance with answering questions and providing feedback, and to all others who take the time to help out on this forum. Your help has been invaluable in getting this approved so quickly! 

Timeline: 
Online application submitted: 2nd October, 2015
Biometrics completed: 7th October, 2015
Supporting documents mailed with priority service: 9th October, 2015
Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents: 14th October, 2015
Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: 19th October, 2015
Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: 21st October, 2015


Index of contents for our application (please note, as always, that this list varies depending on individual circumstances):


I)	Applicant information: 

Proof of payment for VFS priority service and round-trip courier service
Applicant's cover letter
Completed Visa 4UK application with IHS number printed across top
Proof of IHS surcharge
Stamped biometric receipt 
Completed Appendix 2 form
Legal name change form (from when I legally changed my surname 2 years ago)
Passports (one current, one expired)
2 passport-sized colour photographs (35mm x 45mm)


II)	Financial documents for Category A: 

Sponsor’s signed employment contract 
Letter from sponsor’s employer 
Sponsor’s payslips x 6 months
Sponsor’s bank statements x 6 months
Sponsor’s P 60 form 

III)	Accommodation details and travel arrangements: 

Tenancy agreement for rented flat
Letter from letting agency confirming I am allowed to stay there
Most recent council tax statement
One utility bill
Proposed travel itinerary

IV)	Sponsor information: 

Sponsor's cover letter
Sponsorship undertaking form
Copy of sponsor’s bio-data page from UK passport
Sponsor’s birth certificate
Sponsor’s Decree Absolute from previous marriage


V)	Proof of relationship:

Cards, postcards
Wedding invitation
Marriage certificate
4 photographs from our wedding, plus 11 more of us on other trips together
Typed log of travel- flights to/from the UK/US and holidays taken together
Flight itineraries + ticket stubs for applicant's trips to UK
Copies of stamped pages in sponsor's passport showing trips to the US
Screenshots (13 pages) of email logs
Screenshots (2 pages) of FaceTime call logs

Other:

Copies of all documents
Pre paid electronic shipping label and envelope for return of documents



Just an additional note to acknowledge that some of the things we included were likely unnecessary, such as sponsor's birth certificate, utility bill in addition to council tax statement, letters & postcards, wedding invitation, and some of the travel documentation. We put a lot of thought into what to include, and after much deliberation decided that if we were going to make any mistakes with this application, we would rather have it be that we included a few too many documents rather than not enough. Some would disagree, but this is what we went with and it worked for us. 

Thank you again to everyone who contributes their time by giving advice and feedback on this forum. Best of luck to those in the process of working on their applications! 
Now, time to get packing- I've got a plane to catch!!


----------



## nic2uk2015

Congrats!!!


----------



## nic2uk2015

Alkiira said:


> Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancé (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 08/10/15
> Date biometrics taken: 14/10/15
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: (No Idea - wasn't provided tracking as VFS sent on our behalf from Toronto)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 5-10 Days
> Decision Made: N/A
> Date your visa was received: N/A
> 
> 
> Still haven't heard anything from Sheffield if our visa has been received, also tried to track the application on 26/10/15 and they came back with unable to track.
> 
> Any ideas on why it could be taking so long to hear anything? Or am I worrying over nothing.


They took 4 weeks after receiving my visa application via courier to even send me an email that they received it. I would say, be more patient. They are, for some reason, lagging in their contact with applicants. I'm into week 6 without an ECO even looking at my application. You paid priority, but I think you still need to wait a few more weeks.


----------



## Aaka

WE GOT IT!  

Huge thank you to Joppa, Nyclon, Hobbiton, Pvyday and to everyone else who helped. Joppa, we are both very grateful for your time and kindness. Good luck to everyone still waiting, we wish you every happiness and success!

Country applying from: Morocco (Rabat).

Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse).

Date application submitted: 24th August 2015.

Date biometrics taken: 8th September 2015.

Date documentation was received by UKVI: 10th September 2015.

Office location processing your visa: Paris.

Projected timeline given: 3 to 120 days.

Decision made: 27th October 2015 (notified by email on Monday 2nd November).

Date your visa was received: 3rd November 2015.


----------



## Jandkh

Congratulations we still haven't had the call from rabat yet. Really hope we get it


----------



## Jandkh

Did they email you or text you?


----------



## Aaka

They emailed us yesterday saying that our documents were being sent back to the TLS centre and that they'd be ready for collection after a few days. Then got a second email a couple of minutes later, saying that the passport and documents are ready for collection.

The TLSCONTACT page was updated at the same time too.

Fingers crossed you guys will be successful! Please keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## Jandkh

Thanks. Best of luck to you both


----------



## Jandkh

Once married in the UK through a fiance visa is the spouse visa straight forward does anyone know?


----------



## Pianoman12

*Documents delivered by UPS left at "Docks"*

Dear all

First time on forum. So I apologise if we are going over old ground.

My application was delivered by UPS on 26/10/15 at 8:39. It was signed for by someone called "Steenson". As of yet we have recieved no confirmation from the sheffield UKVI. Is this normal? Worried as it says "Docks"

My application was orginally non-priority as was advised by solicitor that it would usually take around 21 working days which was fine. But now with christmas approaching we want it as soon as possible.

I upgraded to priority through vfs and then emailed the reciept to visa sheffield as advised.

I have had NO correspondance from them whatsoever. Confirmation or otherwise. I realise it has only been a short time relatively but i would appreciate some advice and reassurance from anyone with similar experiences.

Paul


----------



## Jandkh

It's not uncommon. The post above says it took them 4 weeks after it was delivered to be confirmed by them


----------



## Alkiira

Pianoman12 said:


> Dear all
> 
> First time on forum. So I apologise if we are going over old ground.
> 
> My application was delivered by UPS on 26/10/15 at 8:39. It was signed for by someone called "Steenson". As of yet we have recieved no confirmation from the sheffield UKVI. Is this normal? Worried as it says "Docks"
> 
> My application was orginally non-priority as was advised by solicitor that it would usually take around 21 working days which was fine. But now with christmas approaching we want it as soon as possible.
> 
> I upgraded to priority through vfs and then emailed the reciept to visa sheffield as advised.
> 
> I have had NO correspondance from them whatsoever. Confirmation or otherwise. I realise it has only been a short time relatively but i would appreciate some advice and reassurance from anyone with similar experiences.
> 
> Paul


We applied from Toronto on the 14/10/15 and haven't heard anything back. But we also were not provided with tracking information to see when it arrived in Sheffield.

I have seen a number of cases on here where they either took a long time to send the notification or not even send it at all.

My main worry is trying to find out if Sheffield even received my documents in the first place. So for you as long as you can see it has been signed for I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Jandkh

Okay so we finally received the email that our passport and documents are ready for collection in Rabat. Will know tomorrow what the outcome is. I'm so nervous. Fingers crossed


----------



## Jandkh

We got refused. Absolutely devastated. It was on financial requirements. They have stated I only gave proof from April to July which isn't true. I gave five payslips, the centre wouldn't accept a copy of the last one, I gave employment contract stating my salary was over double the requirement and gave income statements from my bank showing incomes for the past 6 months. Joppa could you provide any advice? Ive heard you can make a complaint before you appeal the decision which could take months


----------



## Jandkh

They accepted 5 just to be clear


----------



## Joppa

Why didn't they accept the last payslip? Was it a copy you printed off the net? Was it stamped? And why only 5 payslips? You need 6 monthly payslips under Cat A.
To answer your question fully, you need to spell out the exact wording of the rejection letter.


----------



## Jandkh

I will write it out as soon as possible. No it was a photocopy of the last one before we applied, not stamped the other 5 were originals. So I also gave a statement showing 6 months incomes and also original contract from employer stating my annual salary


----------



## Jandkh

Here is the reason


----------



## Jandkh

Sorry for the poor quality. I can write it out when I finish work. It seems like this will be easily resolved. It just seems like a completely unfair decision that they have disregarded the other additional evidence and because of that we won't be spending Christmas together in the uk. I've heard complaints can in some circumstances be overturned quicker than an appeal


----------



## Rootsy

I'm so sorry. 

Ours is in at the moment. We also more than double meet the requirements and I've forgotten a p60 although all the other evidence is in there. 

I don't have any advice for you as I'm new to this too- just very sorry. Xxx


----------



## Jandkh

I don't think it was so much the p60 left out as them not bothering to read any other evidence including a letter of employment stating my annual salary and a statement from my bank showing all in goings into my account for the year. My partner is going to send me copies of everything as you can use photocopied evidence for the appeal and says not to send originals. Then it will be much faster for me to finish the form, add any extra evidence and send recored. Does anyone think it's worth getting an immigration solicitor or wait to see what happens with the first stage?


----------



## hind.dy

Roosty you got refused because of the P60 only ??


----------



## Rootsy

I don't have any experience with immigration lawyers I'm afraid. Very frustrating. You should be able to appeal and follow the direction given without I'd assume though. 

No- we are awaiting our decision- on day 24 tomorrow- I forgot the p60 but have all other financial information in there so here's hoping it's all good.


----------



## MehHay1

Hello,

I am sure this has been answered before, but I am not able to find my answer in this thread. I am a British citizen living in the UK and my wife (living in Pakistan) applied for a UK spouse visa but her application was initially rejected in December 2014. After appealing against this decision in October 2015, it was passed in a court hearing. 

My question is, how will I now get the spouse visa? Will it come to me (the sponsor in the UK) or will my wife be contacted in Pakistan? If so, How will she be contacted (do they usually call you or send you an email)? and how long after the court hearing does the visa come?


I appreciate any help that anyone can give me

Thanks


----------



## blueskies2day

Updated timeline / saga:

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Spousal – settlement (priority)
Date application submitted: 6 October 2015
Date biometrics taken: 9 October 2015
Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 13 October 2015.
Date of email to say 'the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets': 16th October
Date we re-submitted proof of our IHS payment: 18th October
Date of email from HGS to say 'case escalated': 20th October
Email to say a decision has been made: 28th October
Decision: REFUSED. 

Date of email from UKVI to say they made a mistake with our application and requesting return of my husband's passport in order to issue the visa: 5th November. 

Whoop!


----------



## saraheileen

Hi meyhey1 the passport/visa will be given back to your wife if she's the one applying. My husband got an email and then had to go to the embassey and collect although if you've made arrangements for it to be posted it will go to her through the post. 

I'm not an expert but have been through this gruelling experience  xx


----------



## saraheileen

Ps sorry I didn't have a fourth hearing so don't know how long after.. Hope it's soon for you though  x


----------



## saraheileen

That was meant to say I've never had a hearing lol


----------



## FloJoh

That's good news. Did they say what the mistake they made was? Did you follow up with them beforehand to point out the error?


----------



## FloJoh

blueskies2day said:


> Updated timeline / saga:
> 
> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal – settlement (priority)
> Date application submitted: 6 October 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 9 October 2015
> Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 13 October 2015.
> Date of email to say 'the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets': 16th October
> Date we re-submitted proof of our IHS payment: 18th October
> Date of email from HGS to say 'case escalated': 20th October
> Email to say a decision has been made: 28th October
> Decision: REFUSED.
> 
> Date of email from UKVI to say they made a mistake with our application and requesting return of my husband's passport in order to issue the visa: 5th November.
> 
> Whoop!


That's good news. Did they say what the mistake they made was? Did you follow up with them beforehand to point out the error?


----------



## d3m0n24

Hello,
I am an Indian passport holder, made a UK visit visa application from Halifax,Canada.

Here is my timeline:

15th October- Submitted the application
21st October- Biometric Done/VFS sent the documents to British Consulate General, NY
29th October- Received email acknowledging they have received my application.
30th October- Received email saying "Visa has been Issued" (Very fast) and my passport will dispatch in 72 hours. 
4th November- Still haven't received my passport.

I emailed them regarding the delay in dispatching my visa from the office, I got this reply:




> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF0*72***9 and date of birth
> 2*****) and found that the application has been processed and a
> decision was made and it should be with you in the next few days.
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
> 
> If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
> dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
> patience while you wait to receive your documents.


Please can somebody tell me how much more time they are going to take. I have to fly on the 20th of December, So I have a month but still if I get my passport soon then I will be stress free and concentrate on my other work.

Thank you 
Hope somebody could help me


----------



## LunaB83

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal – settlement 
Date application submitted: 25 August 2015
Date biometrics taken: 28 August 2015
Date documentation was received by Sheffield: 9 September 2015.
Date of email stating application was open for consideration: 25 September 2015
Email to say a decision has been made: ?????

We are still waiting for a decision to be made. We are getting close to the 60 day mark. Does anyone know if they will email to say it will take longer to process?


----------



## prvnmthws

My wife got her visa on Saturday!! So thrilled after all the stress..

Here is our timeline:
Country applying from: India
Applicant Nationality: Indian
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non priority)
Category: Wife
Date application submitted: 14th Oct (online)
Date biometrics taken: 19th Oct
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22nd Oct
Office location processing your visa: Chennai
Projected timeline given: 60 days
Decision Made email received: 4th Nov
Date visa was received: 7th Nov

We were worried when we got the decision email in such a short time period (as we had mistake on the one of the immigration questions on the first page of the application). Spent a couple of sleepless nights and now can breath normally again. Lol
Got a lot of useful info from reading these forums so thanks to all the mods for the work they are doing.
Best wishes,

Praveen


----------



## hind.dy

prvnmthws said:


> My wife got her visa on Saturday!! So thrilled after all the stress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our timeline:
> Country applying from: India
> Applicant Nationality: Indian
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non priority)
> Category: Wife
> Date application submitted: 14th Oct (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 19th Oct
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22nd Oct
> Office location processing your visa: Chennai
> Projected timeline given: 60 days
> Decision Made email received: 4th Nov
> Date visa was received: 7th Nov
> 
> We were worried when we got the decision email in such a short time period (as we had mistake on the one of the immigration questions on the first page of the application). Spent a couple of sleepless nights and now can breath normally again. Lol
> Got a lot of useful info from reading these forums so thanks to all the mods for the work they are doing.
> Best wishes,
> 
> Praveen


Congrats ??
Can you share with us your documents list maybe it can help to have our decision successful aswell


----------



## nyclon

hind.dy said:


> Congrats ?? Can you share with us your documents list maybe it can help to have our decision successful aswell


Do a search. There are hundreds of document checklists on the forum.


----------



## prvnmthws

hind.dy said:


> Congrats ??
> Can you share with us your documents list maybe it can help to have our decision successful aswell


As nyclon said, there are quite a few through list of documents (which can vary with each application and circumstances). However here's a list of what we submitted:

Supporting documents included (originals unless stated otherwise):

•	Completed application form
•	Appendix 2
•	Original passport of Applicant and copies.
•	Passport size photographs (x2)
•	Copy of I.D. card/PAN card for Applicant
•	English Language Test Certification for Applicant
•	TB Test Results of Applicant (from approved medical institute)
•	Attested Passport Identification pages of Sponsor
•	Letter from Sponsor's Employers (Stating annual income, start date and job title)
•	Recent 6 Monthly Pay Slips of sponsor (Original + Stamped)
•	Sponsor's P60 for the year 2015
•	Recent 6 Bank Statements of Sponsor (with verification letter from bank)
•	Property Inspection Report 
•	Letter of permission from Landlord, and Parents (whose name is on tenancy agreement)
•	Tenancy agreement
•	Most recent council tax bills, Gas and electricity bills, Water bills.
•	Bank Confirmations of Transfer of Funds to Wife's account
•	Wedding invitations
•	Letter from wedding guest (UK citizen)
•	Photographs of engagement, wedding and honeymoon (10 photos in total).
•	Copies of Hotel bill, plane tickets, gift receipts, birthday cards etc.
•	Records of Whatsapp messages, Facebook messages, Skype and call logs. (one page from each month)
•	Birthday Greeting cards
•	Marriage Certificate
•	Flight Itinerary Plan (15th Dec 2015, Delhi-London)

Hope this is of help.

Best regards,

Praveen


----------



## hind.dy

prvnmthws said:


> hind.dy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ??
> Can you share with us your documents list maybe it can help to have our decision successful aswell
> 
> 
> 
> As nyclon said, there are quite a few through list of documents (which can vary with each application and circumstances). However here's a list of what we submitted:
> 
> Supporting documents included (originals unless stated otherwise):
> 
> ?	Completed application form
> ?	Appendix 2
> ?	Original passport of Applicant and copies.
> ?	Passport size photographs (x2)
> ?	Copy of I.D. card/PAN card for Applicant
> ?	English Language Test Certification for Applicant
> ?	TB Test Results of Applicant (from approved medical institute)
> ?	Attested Passport Identification pages of Sponsor
> ?	Letter from Sponsor's Employers (Stating annual income, start date and job title)
> ?	Recent 6 Monthly Pay Slips of sponsor (Original + Stamped)
> ?	Sponsor's P60 for the year 2015
> ?	Recent 6 Bank Statements of Sponsor (with verification letter from bank)
> ?	Property Inspection Report
> ?	Letter of permission from Landlord, and Parents (whose name is on tenancy agreement)
> ?	Tenancy agreement
> ?	Most recent council tax bills, Gas and electricity bills, Water bills.
> ?	Bank Confirmations of Transfer of Funds to Wife's account
> ?	Wedding invitations
> ?	Letter from wedding guest (UK citizen)
> ?	Photographs of engagement, wedding and honeymoon (10 photos in total).
> ?	Copies of Hotel bill, plane tickets, gift receipts, birthday cards etc.
> ?	Records of Whatsapp messages, Facebook messages, Skype and call logs. (one page from each month)
> ?	Birthday Greeting cards
> ?	Marriage Certificate
> ?	Flight Itinerary Plan (15th Dec 2015, Delhi-London)
> 
> Hope this is of help.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Praveen
Click to expand...

I have done research here soo many times and it's still helpfull i think to know about other experiences especially when the decision was quick and successfull like this, obvisouly the circumstances are different but at least with people's experiences we can avoid mistakes etc
Anyway thank you for sharing it, i appreciate it 
Good luck


----------



## dengreg

A big thank you to Joppa and Nyclon. My wife and step daughter visa got approved. Thanks for all the advice you have given to us, really appreciate it.

Hello everyone, my wife and stepdaughter visa got approved. I am over the moon. Thank you all and good luck to those still waiting. I am always available to share any advice I have received on here.

Updated Timeline...
Country applying from : USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement and Dependent child (Non-Priority)
Online Application Submitted: July 24/26, 2015
Biometrics Taken: July 27/29, 2015
Applications Mailed: July 31, 2015
Package Received in Sheffield: August 6, 2015
Email confirming receipt of documents: August 21, 2015
Date Sheffield emailed to confirm decision has been made: November 3rd
Package collected from UPS offices due to wife moving : November 09th
Visa was approved October 29th.


----------



## Kugalojan

Here is our timeline:
Country applying from: Sri Lanka
Applicant Nationality: Sri Lankan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non priority)
Category: Wife
Date application submitted: 3rd Oct (online)
Date biometrics taken: 12th Oct
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14th Oct
Office location processing your visa: Chennai
Projected timeline given: 60 days
Decision Made email received: 4th Nov
Date visa was received: 10th Nov

18 days in total from the day we sent the documents to Chennai.

Thank you everyone. I've noticed only few sri lankans post here, so I thought i would post it to help or be a reference point for anyone in future. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## prvnmthws

Kugalojan said:


> Here is our timeline:
> Country applying from: Sri Lanka
> Applicant Nationality: Sri Lankan
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non priority)
> Category: Wife
> Date application submitted: 3rd Oct (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 12th Oct
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14th Oct
> Office location processing your visa: Chennai
> Projected timeline given: 60 days
> Decision Made email received: 4th Nov
> Date visa was received: 10th Nov
> 
> 18 days in total from the day we sent the documents to Chennai.
> 
> Thank you everyone. I've noticed only few sri lankans post here, so I thought i would post it to help or be a reference point for anyone in future. Best of luck everyone!


Wow! Congrats! Chennai office seems to be on the ball now.


----------



## BaileyBlitz

Hi Joppa - thank you for the handy hints! Can I please just confirm that I am on the right track? My spouse visa was granted on May 23 2013. I entered the UK on August 15 2013 from Australia. Therefore my 30 months is February 15 2016 and minus 28 days is January 18 2016. So does this mean I can apply after that date? I was told before by an Immigration Agent that I had to apply eight weeks before the date my visa expires (which is February 29 2016), so I was looking at sending my application in by mid December 2015. If you could please clarify this - it would be more than greatly appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## Joppa

We are right and your agent is wrong!


----------



## BaileyBlitz

Joppa said:


> We are right and your agent is wrong!


That's what I was hoping! I used Expatforum before I came to the UK in 2013 and hence coming back again!  So my calculation of January 18 2016 is indeed correct?

I was also worried about sending off all my application material around the Christmas rush - so knowing it's now January - at least I have a few weeks breathing space! 

Many thanks


----------



## MandJ

We applied for a fiance visa with priority processing from the US.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (fiance)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26/10/15
Date biometrics taken: 29/10/15
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 2/11/15
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Within 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 9/11/15

Visa granted!

We had one hiccup when they received our documents. Apparently they do not accept FedEx as a return courier from the US. Here's what they emailed us:

"You are free to choose your own courier service but please be aware that we are no longer able to accept FedEx as one of the International couriers to return documents to the USA or Canada. If you have supplied, or were intending to supply FedEx account details, you will unfortunately have to provide an account with a different courier."

We ended up emailing them a shipping label from the VFS Global site. So if you're applying from the US or Canada and thinking about using FedEx, you might want to consider another return service.

We want to give a big thanks to the moderators on this site, specifically Joppa for the advice you gave us about our finances. All of you are changing lives and we couldn't have done it without the information you've provided.

Good luck to everyone with your applications. Hopefully you'll get some good news too.


----------



## nyclon

MandJ said:


> We had one hiccup when they received our documents. Apparently they do not accept FedEx as a return courier from the US. Here's what they emailed us:
> 
> "You are free to choose your own courier service but please be aware that we are no longer able to accept FedEx as one of the International couriers to return documents to the USA or Canada. If you have supplied, or were intending to supply FedEx account details, you will unfortunately have to provide an account with a different courier."
> 
> We ended up emailing them a shipping label from the VFS Global site. So if you're applying from the US or Canada and thinking about using FedEx, you might want to consider another return service.



They haven't accepted FedEx for return shipping for a year now.


----------



## Hobbiton

Arrived to London Gatwick just now, happy to be here. In Passport control no questions. Good luck to everyone waiting for their visa.

Cheers


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Hobbiton said:


> Arrived to London Gatwick just now, happy to be here. In Passport control no questions. Good luck to everyone waiting for their visa. Cheers


Welcome to sunny England!


----------



## Pianoman123

We applied for the settlement visa with the help of a solicitor and here is our timeline below.

Non Priority Spouse Settlement (Originally)

Application Submitted: 14th October 2015
Biometrics: 21 October 2015
Posted Application: 21 October 2015
Delivered to Sheffield (UPS Confirmation): 23rd October 2015
Upgraded to Priority: 4th November 2015
Confirmation of Receipt from Sheffield: 5th November 2015
'Decision had been made' email: 9th November 2015
Received Package VISA GRANTED: TODAY 11th November 2015

3 WORKING DAYS

Follow all the advise and take no shortcuts.. If you meet the requirements set out they cant refuse you. Obvious I know.. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE


----------



## Hobbiton

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Welcome to sunny England!


Thank youuu
Lol, I left sun in Barcelona, but I love clouds and rain more than sun.


----------



## FloJoh

Pianoman123 said:


> We applied for the settlement visa with the help of a solicitor and here is our timeline below.
> 
> Non Priority Spouse Settlement (Originally)
> 
> Application Submitted: 14th October 2015
> Biometrics: 21 October 2015
> Posted Application: 21 October 2015
> Delivered to Sheffield (UPS Confirmation): 23rd October 2015
> Upgraded to Priority: 4th November 2015
> Confirmation of Receipt from Sheffield: 5th November 2015
> 'Decision had been made' email: 9th November 2015
> Received Package VISA GRANTED: TODAY 11th November 2015
> 
> 3 WORKING DAYS
> 
> Follow all the advise and take no shortcuts.. If you meet the requirements set out they cant refuse you. Obvious I know.. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE


Congrats! Can you let us know which documents you provided?


----------



## alliemarymp

*The waiting begins...*

The waiting begins...

Timeline: 
Country applying from: USA
Visa type: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Online application submitted: 31st October, 2015
Biometrics completed: 6th November, 2015
Supporting documents mailed with priority service: 7th November, 2015
Signed for at the Sheffield Office: 11th November, 2015
Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents: 12th November, 2015
Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: N/A
Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: N/A

Sending good thoughts to all those waiting! (as well as everyone who's chosen these visa lifestyles )


----------



## susanespindola

susanespindola said:


> Country applying from: USA From California
> 
> 
> Type of visa applied for: spouse/settlement (Wife) Cat A (Non-Priority) No Dependents
> 
> Application Submitted: Online, 17 July 2015
> 
> Biometrics: 11 August 2015
> 
> Date documentation was received by Sheffield: August 14th 2015
> (sent via UPS)
> 
> Email Acknowledged: 1st September 2015
> 
> Decision made: ------
> Decision email received:-------
> Shipped: ----------
> Received: ---------
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Hope This Helps Someone



I got the decision has been made E-mail! On my 54th Day (work days)

Email confirmation: September 1st
Decision made: November 13th
Visa received: N/A OMG!! 

Really nervous now...
good luck everyone!!


----------



## Vegas2013

Country applying from: Ukraine
Type of visa applied for: Short stay settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13th October.
Date bio-metrics taken:13th October
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15th October
Office location processing your visa:Warsaw, Poland
Projected timeline given: 90 Days
Date your visa was received:

4th time lucky.

Does pregnancy have any affect on the decision making process?


----------



## Shane28

I would like to share my FLR (M) timeline for everyone's reference. To the admins and moderators in this forum, thank you for patiently answering all my questions. 


21/09/15 - flr (m) postal application
29/09 - acknowledgement letter dated 25/09
30/09 - boimetrics invitation dated 25/09
05/10 - biometrics enrolled
10/11 - IHS request button disappeared.
13/11 - BRP card recieved. Visa valid from 10/11/15.

Im still waiting for my documents from the post.

Thanks for this forum. It was all done without any immigration lawyer.


----------



## mgreenan

This was my second time applying.. Our first application was refused due to not having submitted 6 months worth of paystubs...

Timeline: 
Country applying from: Toronto, Canada
Visa type: Settlement Spouse (Non-Priority)
Online application submitted: October 12th, 2015
Biometrics completed: November 4th, 2015
Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents: November 5th, 2015

November 13th: I received an email today from the Toronto VFS office stating that my passport and supporting documents are being sent to me. So my package already made it back to the Toronto visa centre from the UK but I never received an email from Sheffield stating that a decision was made. I am SO nervous. I hope this is good news this time. Of course it always happens that you have to wait it out during the weekend.


----------



## Shruti7

Type of visa: settlement
Applied from: Chandigarh, India 
Date of online app: 30.09.2015
Date of vfs appointment: 08.10.2015
Message received: 13.11.2015
Visa received: 14.11.2015 ?


----------



## Cookie55

Here's my timeline so far
Applied spouse settlement online nov 10 (non priority)
Biometrics sent nov 12
Docs received in Sheffield nov 13

Nothing else yet obviously. It seems some non priority applications were processed pretty quickly, so fingers crossed.
Do you think priority makes a big difference?


----------



## Armarna

Cookie55 said:


> Here's my timeline so far
> Applied spouse settlement online nov 10 (non priority)
> Biometrics sent nov 12
> Docs received in Sheffield nov 13
> 
> Nothing else yet obviously. It seems some non priority applications were processed pretty quickly, so fingers crossed.
> Do you think priority makes a big difference?


Erm, I don't know where you got that impression because non-priority settlements are taking almost the full 60 working days. I am on day 51. Seeing that most people are getting it around day 54-60.

Here's the thread so you can see everyone else who has a non-priority: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ty-only-please-post-your-timeline-here-1.html


----------



## Cookie55

Armarna said:


> Erm, I don't know where you got that impression because non-priority settlements are taking almost the full 60 working days. I am on day 51. Seeing that most people are getting it around day 54-60.
> 
> Here's the thread so you can see everyone else who has a non-priority:


I Applied form Canada, so not sure if it makes a difference.
Looks like I can't upgrade anyway, so I guess I wait.


----------



## Armarna

Cookie55 said:


> I Applied form Canada, so not sure if it makes a difference.
> Looks like I can't upgrade anyway, so I guess I wait.


Ah, yeah - sorry, missed that you were from Canada. You're correct; those do tend to take a lot less time, for some reason that I, as an American, am completely jealous of. 

My fiancé and I tried to retroactively choose priority because of some life stuff that went down on my side. No dice - we were stuck for the long-haul at that point (which we knew, but we're hoping there might be a chance).

Hopefully you'll find out shortly.


----------



## Cookie55

Armarna said:


> Ah, yeah - sorry, missed that you were from Canada. You're correct; those do tend to take a lot less time, for some reason that I, as an American, am completely jealous of.
> 
> My fiancé and I tried to retroactively choose priority because of some life stuff that went down on my side. No dice - we were stuck for the long-haul at that point (which we knew, but we're hoping there might be a chance).
> 
> Hopefully you'll find out shortly.


You too


----------



## mgreenan

Cookie55 said:


> I Applied form Canada, so not sure if it makes a difference.
> Looks like I can't upgrade anyway, so I guess I wait.


Where did you apply in Canada? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Cookie55

mgreenan said:


> Where did you apply in Canada? If you don't mind me asking


Not at all. It was in Ottawa.


----------



## mgreenan

Cookie55 said:


> Not at all. It was in Ottawa.


Oh ok! I applied in Toronto and the time before that I applied in Halifax and it took 3 months. Sometimes I don't think there is any reason as to how the pick which application to do next lol. Best of luck to you hoping you have a quick application time!


----------



## nic2uk2015

Cookie55 said:


> Armarna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erm, I don't know where you got that impression because non-priority settlements are taking almost the full 60 working days. I am on day 51. Seeing that most people are getting it around day 54-60.
> 
> Here's the thread so you can see everyone else who has a non-priority:
> 
> 
> 
> I Applied form Canada, so not sure if it makes a difference.
> Looks like I can't upgrade anyway, so I guess I wait.
Click to expand...

I'm Canadian and I'm into 35 working days wait. That's 7 weeks. Not too fast.


----------



## Cookie55

nic2uk2015 said:


> I'm Canadian and I'm into 35 working days wait. That's 7 weeks. Not too fast.


What type of visa?

Have you received any emails regarding the status?


----------



## nic2uk2015

Hello. It's a spousal visa non priority. They've sent an email to say it was being prepared to be seen by an ECO back on Oct 20. That's all I've heard. I've emailed them to get status updates and they send the same generic email each time. It says the ECO hasn't looked at it yet. Not a lot I can do.


----------



## Alkiira

Canadian here also, day 23 today on a priority fiancé visa applied in Toronto.

Only thing I have heard is from VFS when i sent an email too see if my documents had arrived in Sheffield as I have not had confirmation at all. The reply just stated that it was currently under processing.

Seems to me that the processing times vary so much from person to person.


----------



## Rootsy

We've just started week 7 and our TLS boxes have gone green- anyone know how long their wait was after this?


----------



## keepitsafe

Rootsy said:


> We've just started week 7 and our TLS boxes have gone green- anyone know how long their wait was after this?


We have been checking TLS website almost everyday, and no update at all until yesterday. Then we see 3 green  Still no decision, so checking my bank every day to see if our NHS surcharge has been returned  
First time in my life I don't want money going back in to my account 

We are 9 week tomorrow. Applied Kiev, Visa processing in Warsaw.


----------



## Marxoo

Lol. Epic wait. You should get an email from them when it's processed.


----------



## mgreenan

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for:Settlement Spouse non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): online October 12th
Date biometrics taken:November 4th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 5th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given:Went to Toronto Visa Centre. Processing time says 100% of applicants hear within 30 business days
Date your visa was received: November 16th! Approved!

Cannot believe this is all over finally! Thank you to everyone who has helped along the way. Best wishes for everyone waiting to be with their loved ones


----------



## Cookie55

mgreenan said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for:Settlement Spouse non-priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online October 12th
> Date biometrics taken:November 4th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 5th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given:Went to Toronto Visa Centre. Processing time says 100% of applicants hear within 30 business days
> Date your visa was received: November 16th! Approved!
> 
> Cannot believe this is all over finally! Thank you to everyone who has helped along the way. Best wishes for everyone waiting to be with their loved ones


That's so fast! I know you had a long road leading up to it though.

Congrats!


----------



## mgreenan

Cookie55 said:


> That's so fast! I know you had a long road leading up to it though.
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Alkiira

mgreenan said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for:Settlement Spouse non-priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online October 12th
> Date biometrics taken:November 4th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 5th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given:Went to Toronto Visa Centre. Processing time says 100% of applicants hear within 30 business days
> Date your visa was received: November 16th! Approved!
> 
> Cannot believe this is all over finally! Thank you to everyone who has helped along the way. Best wishes for everyone waiting to be with their loved ones


Good news! Congrats on the fast turn around


----------



## alliemarymp

Timeline: 
Country applying from: USA
Visa type: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Online application submitted: 31st October, 2015
Biometrics completed: 6th November, 2015
Supporting documents mailed with priority service: 7th November, 2015
Signed for at the Sheffield Office: 11th November, 2015
Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents: 12th November, 2015
Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: 17th November 2015
Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: N/A

I am still in shock of how fast that was all turned around. Let's hope UPS follows suit and it arrives back to me quickly and safely. 

Sending positive thoughts to the rest of you!


----------



## Pianoman123

alliemarymp said:


> Timeline:
> Country applying from: USA
> Visa type: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Online application submitted: 31st October, 2015
> Biometrics completed: 6th November, 2015
> Supporting documents mailed with priority service: 7th November, 2015
> Signed for at the Sheffield Office: 11th November, 2015
> Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents: 12th November, 2015
> Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: 17th November 2015
> Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: N/A
> 
> I am still in shock of how fast that was all turned around. Let's hope UPS follows suit and it arrives back to me quickly and safely.
> 
> Sending positive thoughts to the rest of you!


That is almost the same timescale as me.. I would take it as a good sign that it has been quick. Straightforward aplications usually are. Good Luck.


----------



## sunshine26

Hi Joppa,

Thank you for all the helpful information.

May I just run something by you? My husband's spouse visa is valid from 6/5/15 and we came back to the UK a few days after this.

However, the actual visa wasn't stamped until we recently arrived back from a different trip, October 10th.

I suppose this may be because his previous tier 5 visa was yet to expire. Not sure why else.

Does the stamp 'open' the visa so to speak? What date should we be timing our renewal from? 

There are stamps in there on the old visa such as May 17th, after the spouse visa was there, but they are on the page of the previous visa.

Many thanks.


----------



## Joppa

Did you at that time point out to the immigration officer that you now had a new visa? As you can't have two leaves active at the same time - Tier 5 and spouse, it's possible that they regard the start of your spouse leave from the expiry of your Tier 5. This obviously has implication for when you can apply to renew your leave.


----------



## sevk123

We have just gotten our visa!!!! Thank you immensely for all the help this forum has given us on this journey. Our timeline is as follows:

Country applying from: Turkey
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Husband
Date application submitted (online or in person): 31st October 2015
Date biometrics taken: 3rd November 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4th November 2015
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
Projected timeline given: 15 working days (we paid extra for the settlement visa priority service now available in Istanbul)
Date your visa was received: 17th November 2015. 

The decision was made yesterday and we got it today via courier.

Thank you all again!!


----------



## sunshine26

Yes, each time we came to the UK (twice) when the old visa was still active and we pointed out we now had a Spouse visa.

Where can we find advise regarding this? Unsure what to do next, and are aware things need to be followed to the detail!

Thank you


----------



## nyari

hello Joppa 

im sorry to keep bothering with this question. i tried using the rule to calculate when earliest to submit my application for FLR from spouse visa and i just need confirmation if that is a correct date. i entered the country on the 29th of September 2013 and my visa expires on the 05/06/2016 . ive estimated that i can submit my application on the 1st of March is this correct?

Also please help me with the use of the premium service... ive had 1 previous denial so am i eligible to use the premium service ? Thank you for your time and patience


----------



## Joppa

sunshine26 said:


> Yes, each time we came to the UK (twice) when the old visa was still active and we pointed out we now had a Spouse visa.
> 
> Where can we find advise regarding this? Unsure what to do next, and are aware things need to be followed to the detail!


I suppose you can make an enquiry to UKVI through https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi/visas-and-settlement. Or contact your MP and find out about your exact immigration status.


----------



## Joppa

nyari said:


> hello Joppa
> 
> im sorry to keep bothering with this question. i tried using the rule to calculate when earliest to submit my application for FLR from spouse visa and i just need confirmation if that is a correct date. i entered the country on the 29th of September 2013 and my visa expires on the 05/06/2016 . ive estimated that i can submit my application on the 1st of March is this correct?
> 
> Also please help me with the use of the premium service... ive had 1 previous denial so am i eligible to use the premium service ? Thank you for your time and patience


30-month anniversary of your UK entry is 29th March 2016. 28 days before is 1st March 2016, so you are correct.
They tell you not to, as you will be subject to further scrutiny and they will not have enough time to complete their enquiry within a day.


----------



## Montrave

I have just paid for the priority processing. I don't see who/where to email this information to. Can someone please help - thanks. 

Also my application was received at Sheffield on November 16 per UPS tracking but I have not received an email confirming this from Sheffield. Should I be worried? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SP220987

Timeline: 
Country applying from: USA
Visa type: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Online application submitted: 11th November, 2015
Biometrics completed: 16th November, 2015
Supporting documents mailed with priority service: 17th November, 2015
Signed for at the Sheffield Office: 19th November 2015 UPS confirm package signed for - "Dock" 
Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents: TBC
Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: TBC
Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: TBC


----------



## sbiggs

Could anyone give me an indication to when would be realistic time me and my fiancee will get a response and current timeline trends?

Timeline: 
Country applying from: USA
Visa type: Settlement Fiancee (non-Priority)
Online application submitted: 25th September, 2015
Biometrics completed: 28th September, 2015
Application and Supporting documents mailed: 5th October, 2015
Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents, but missing 1 document: 19th October, 2015
Sent missing document: 19th October, 2015
Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of missing documents, and awaiting to be processed: 29th October, 2015
Email from Sheffield stating application now being processed: TBC (Does this email happen?)
Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: TBC
Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: TBC

Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## wasbeer98

*Spouse Visa Timeline*

Country applying from: New Zealand (WELLINGTON)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 30 October 2015
Date biometrics taken: 5 November 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Not sure, sent to Manilla from Auckland on 9 November
Office location processing your visa: Manilla, Philippines 
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Date decision email received: Still waiting
Date your visa was received: Still waiting

If anyone from Aus/NZ have recently received a decision on their Spouse visa (Non-Priority) please let me know what your time line was.

Thanks


----------



## sbiggs

Also... I'm seeing people have switch onto a priority service to get their results quicker. Whats the process to switch to the priority service?


----------



## Armarna

sbiggs said:


> Could anyone give me an indication to when would be realistic time me and my fiancee will get a response and current timeline trends?
> 
> Timeline:
> Country applying from: USA
> Visa type: Settlement Fiancee (non-Priority)
> Online application submitted: 25th September, 2015
> Biometrics completed: 28th September, 2015
> Application and Supporting documents mailed: 5th October, 2015
> Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents, but missing 1 document: 19th October, 2015
> Sent missing document: 19th October, 2015
> Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of missing documents, and awaiting to be processed: 29th October, 2015
> Email from Sheffield stating application now being processed: TBC (Does this email happen?)
> Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: TBC
> Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: TBC
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance


Figure 60 working days until you receive an answer. I am currently on working day 55 from email confirmation from Sheffield.

We have a thread for non-priority: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ty-only-please-post-your-timeline-here-1.html - if you want to check it out.

As far as switching to priority, I believe that has to be paid for prior to you getting the confirmation email. That said, check the website (where you applied) and see if you can still purchase it. 

You're close to your dates right now that you may be able to, but be prepared that they may not allow you to (my guy and I tried about 2 weeks after our confirmation email because I got unexpectedly laid-off - we were told they could not do so retroactively).

EDIT: Sorry - I was reading the wrong poster's dates. Yeah, you're not going to be able to retroactively change to priority since that was back in October. Gonna have to tough it out with the rest of us, sadly.


----------



## jwtalbotuk

*Timeline*

Hello all. Here’s my timeline thus far:

Type of Application: Unmarried Partner – Settlement Visa, VFS Priority Service
Date of Application: October 9
Date of Biometrics: November 16
Date Application Mailed to Sheffield: November 16
Date of Receipt in Sheffield: November 18
Date of Email Confirming Receipt: November 18
Date of Request of Additional Documents: TBC
Date of Decision Email: TBC
Date of Return Package Receipt: TBC

Hoping for a quick turnaround like the recent November applicants.


----------



## Highpoint

Timeline: 
Country applying from: USA
Visa type: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Online application submitted: 9th November
Biometrics completed: 13th November
Supporting documents mailed with priority service: 14th November
Signed for at the Sheffield Office: 18th November
Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents: 18th November 
Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: 19th November
Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: TBC

Bit surprised at how fast they turned it around. I hope that's a good sign...


----------



## AlexJSmith

Can I count as an expat if I'm coming from Canada, but have an European citizenship? Haha

Anyways, I didn't have to apply for a Visa, but my gf did.
Type of Application: Unmarried Partner – Settlement Visa, VFS Priority Service
Date of Application: November 1
Date of Biometrics: November 16
Date Application Mailed to Sheffield: November 18
Date of Receipt in Sheffield: November 18
Date of Email Confirming Receipt: November 18
Date of Request of Additional Documents: TBC
Date of Decision Email: TBC
Date of Return Package Receipt: TBC


----------



## kirstyg

wasbeer98 said:


> Country applying from: New Zealand (WELLINGTON)
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 30 October 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 5 November 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Not sure, sent to Manilla from Auckland on 9 November
> Office location processing your visa: Manilla, Philippines
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days
> Date decision email received: Still waiting
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting
> 
> If anyone from Aus/NZ have recently received a decision on their Spouse visa (Non-Priority) please let me know what your time line was.
> 
> Thanks


My husband is a NZ citizen but lives in Perth, Australia and this is our timeline:

Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 28 September 2015
Date biometrics taken: 13 October 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Not sure, sent to Manilla from Perth on 13 October
Office location processing your visa: Manilla, Philippines 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date decision email received: 18 November
Date your visa was received: Still waiting

We're still waiting for him to get his docs back to find out if he's been granted the visa. We found the whole process so confusing and really difficult to get a consistent list of evidence we should include! We've included all we can but not too confident... 

Hope you hear soon!


----------



## Armarna

Kristyg - might want to post on the non-priority thread in case others are in the same boat as you. Most of us are going through Sheffield, but you might find someone else going through your same office:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...se-post-your-timeline-here-1.html#post8748250


----------



## kirstyg

Ah ok, thanks.
We applied from Australia, not USA though. That seems to be only people applying from USA, no?


----------



## Armarna

I've seen a few other non-priority folks post on there that applied from other locations, not just US (even though the title says otherwise). Not sure if from Australia, off the top of my head, but might be worth reading through the old posts just to see if anyone is comparable to your situation.

EDIT: Never mind - might be wrong in remembering. Might have been this thread - I'm probably getting the two confused in my head.


----------



## alliemarymp

Timeline: 
Country applying from: USA
Visa type: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Online application submitted: 31st October, 2015
Biometrics completed: 6th November, 2015
Supporting documents mailed with priority service: 7th November, 2015
Signed for at the Sheffield Office: 11th November, 2015
Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents: 12th November, 2015
Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: 17th November 2015
Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: 19th November 2015

ACCEPTED!!!! So much joy and stress all at the same time. I'll be moving over the beginning of JAN -- Many thanks to this forum, such an amazing resource!


----------



## Joppa

Just one week compared to up to 12 weeks for non-priority. Extra money well spent.


----------



## Syrena

*Spouse visa granted*

Hi guys !
Spouse UK visa granted today ! What a relief after 15 months apart ! 

Country applying from: Tunisia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted in person: September 17, 2015
Date biometrics taken: September 17, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 21,2015
Office location processing your visa: Paris
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (settlement)
Date your visa was received: November 21,2015

arty:arty:arty:


----------



## FloJoh

Sad news! I was refused. They stated that I "have not provided any evidence to show that you and your sponsor are in a genuine and subsisting relationship." 
I never at any point thought that we would be rejected because they didn't believe our relationship was real. I sent a copy of our wedding invitation with photos and our actual marriage license. I found this forum after I applied and did't realize that I should have included emails and Skype conversations.
They acknowledges that I made numerous trips to the UK but said that that was't sufficient to show that my husband and I actually spent time together.

Can you all let me know what other information you provided as support for your relationship? My husband has asked his family members that attended our wedding to provide their travel info and letters stating that they came to attend our wedding.

Is there a waiting period on reapplying? I'd like to get the process started again right away.

Lastly, now that have my passport back I'd like to go spend the holidays with my husband and then come back. Will I have any issues traveling there now?

Thanks for all the advise and support. I wish I had found this forum sooner but I'll know better for next time.


----------



## nyclon

FloJoh said:


> Sad news! I was refused. They stated that I "have not provided any evidence to show that you and your sponsor are in a genuine and subsisting relationship."
> I never at any point thought that we would be rejected because they didn't believe our relationship was real. I sent a copy of our wedding invitation with photos and our actual marriage license. I found this forum after I applied and did't realize that I should have included emails and Skype conversations.
> They acknowledges that I made numerous trips to the UK but said that that was't sufficient to show that my husband and I actually spent time together.
> 
> Can you all let me know what other information you provided as support for your relationship? My husband has asked his family members that attended our wedding to provide their travel info and letters stating that they came to attend our wedding.
> 
> Is there a waiting period on reapplying? I'd like to get the process started again right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, now that have my passport back I'd like to go spend the holidays with my husband and then come back. Will I have any issues traveling there now?
> 
> Thanks for all the advise and support. I wish I had found this forum sooner but I'll know better for next time.


There is no waiting period for reapplying.

Letters from friends and family are subjective and won't be considered. Aside from your original marriage certificate, evidence that you have visited each other and 10-15 photos from across your relationship you need to prove that you stay in regular contact whilst separated. You should include 10-15 log pages for things like Skype, emails and texts spread at regular intervals across your relationship.

As you've been refused a visa there is no guarantee that you'll be allowed to enter the UK as a tourist. At a minimum, you'll be questioned and you could be refused entry which isn't going to make further applications any easier. It's best to apply for a visit visa in advance or better yet, he should visit you instead.


----------



## FloJoh

nyclon said:


> There is no waiting period for reapplying.
> 
> Letters from friends and family are subjective and won't be considered. Aside from your original marriage certificate, evidence that you have visited each other and 10-15 photos from across your relationship you need to prove that you stay in regular contact whilst separated. You should include 10-15 log pages for things like Skype, emails and texts spread at regular intervals across your relationship.
> 
> As you've been refused a visa there is no guarantee that you'll be allowed to enter the UK as a tourist. At a minimum, you'll be questioned and you could be refused entry which isn't going to make further applications any easier. It's best to apply for a visit visa in advance or better yet, he should visit you instead.


Thank you so much for this. I've just started my reapplication. We should be able to get everything together this weekend and hopefully get biometrics done this week and send everything off.

We've learned our lesson and will definitely go priority this time.


----------



## nyclon

FloJoh said:


> Thank you so much for this. I've just started my reapplication. We should be able to get everything together this weekend and hopefully get biometrics done this week and send everything off. We've learned our lesson and will definitely go priority this time.


I suggest you post a document checklist-start a new thread on the forum-and members will review your documents. 

Since you've been refused a visa paying for priority won't necessarily speed up your application. Once refused they will need investigate the reasons which will take some extra time.


----------



## Marxoo

Country applying from: Nigeria.
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Date application submitted in person: Aug 16, 2015 ( 2 days after wedding)
Date biometrics taken: August 18, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 2, 2015
Request for more documents: October 03, 2015.
Further request for documents: November 07,2015.
Email confirming decision: 16 November, 2015.
Visa Granted: 09 November,2015.
Date your visa was received: November 20,2015.

Thanks house for the write ups and guidance. @ Joppa and Nyclon. You guys are the best. 

Will finally get to see my wife.


----------



## Armarna

Ugh, I am so very sorry! That makes me a little nervous for myself since we did include Skype conversations, but just the last 3 months? ish (been a while - we just chose the most recent rather than a large sampling over time). No emails or texts, but photos, plane tickets, that sort of thing.

I see that your questions were addressed in the other forum. I've heard the same as far as visiting after a rejection - either apply for a visitor or don't go. I've seen a few people get denied entry once there and have to come right back.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Armarna

Also, FloJoh - could you detail what you did include in the first application as 'proof of relationship'? I know you said a wedding invite and marriage certificate, but what else?

I'm curious since I'd like to see what constitutes as a denial in your case. Might be good to know in case we're also denied for the same reasons.


----------



## FloJoh

Armarna said:


> Also, FloJoh - could you detail what you did include in the first application as 'proof of relationship'? I know you said a wedding invite and marriage certificate, but what else?
> 
> I'm curious since I'd like to see what constitutes as a denial in your case. Might be good to know in case we're also denied for the same reasons.


Hi Armarna:

Thanks for the note. I included the marriage certificate, wedding invitation and photos. I didn't include any emails, Skype messages or texts. 

My husband and I have spent the day pulling all of that information together. The challenge is cutting it all down. You might be fine with 3 months especially if you sent flight info. 
While they acknowledged that I made lots of trips there, I didn't link photos to specific trips.


----------



## peachpearplum

jwtalbotuk said:


> Hello all. Here?s my timeline thus far:
> 
> Type of Application: Unmarried Partner ? Settlement Visa, VFS Priority Service
> Date of Application: October 9
> Date of Biometrics: November 16
> Date Application Mailed to Sheffield: November 16
> Date of Receipt in Sheffield: November 18
> Date of Email Confirming Receipt: November 18
> Date of Request of Additional Documents: TBC
> Date of Decision Email: TBC
> Date of Return Package Receipt: TBC
> 
> Hoping for a quick turnaround like the recent November applicants.



I'm on the exact same page as you! Applied as unmarried partner with priority service from the US, my application was delivered to Sheffield on the 17th and I got the email confirming receipt on the 18th. It sounds like people are getting decisions quickly so fingers crossed we both hear back soon! Good luck!!


----------



## ejw07

*Non priority settlement Visa*

Has anyone been tracking Non priority Settlement Applications and the time, it has taken to process these..
TY


----------



## nyclon

ejw07 said:


> Has anyone been tracking Non priority Settlement Applications and the time, it has taken to process these..
> TY



I have moved your query to the timeline thread. Look through the thread and keep in mind that the only posts that will be relevant to you are those from other Canadians.


----------



## ejw07

Thanks nyclon..


----------



## wasbeer98

kirstyg said:


> My husband is a NZ citizen but lives in Perth, Australia and this is our timeline:
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 28 September 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 13 October 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Not sure, sent to Manilla from Perth on 13 October
> Office location processing your visa: Manilla, Philippines
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date decision email received: 18 November
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting
> 
> We're still waiting for him to get his docs back to find out if he's been granted the visa. We found the whole process so confusing and really difficult to get a consistent list of evidence we should include! We've included all we can but not too confident...
> 
> Hope you hear soon!
> 
> Thanks so much kirstyg for the reply, so you got your decision email just over 5 weeks after biometrics taken. We are coming up to 4 weeks on thursday. Fingers crossed we get our email in the next week or 2. Do let me know how long it took you guys to get the docs back.
> 
> I know, the evidence to include is so vague. We included our marriage certificate, letter from landlord confirming our accommodation in London, about 12 printed pages of photos throughout our relationship, cards from our wedding/engagement party, few photos of the wedding ceremony and then bank statements, payslips for me covering 6 months. Fingers crossed that's sufficient for the visa to get approved. What did you guys include?
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jwtalbotuk

do emails from Sheffield arrive during local time of the applicant, or during Sheffield operational hours (i.e., GMT)? 

just curious.


----------



## jwtalbotuk

Received this email today from Sheffield:

_Subject: Your Visa Application: VAF XXXX

Dear jwtalbotUK,

Regarding Visa Application: GWFxxxx 
For: jwtalbotUK

A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK. If anyone contacts you advising that your application is still under consideration or that they can influence the outcome of your application in any way, they cannot - please report any such approach to xxxx.

Applications submitted at a Visa Application Centre will be returned there for you to collect. 

Applications submitted in Yaounde, Dakar, Banjul, and Lagos Visa Application Centres will be available for collection 3 - 5 days after receipt of this email. Please do not attend these VACs until this time has passed, or until you are notified that your documents are ready for collection.

Applications submitted at the mobile VAC in Abidjan will be returned by courier directly to the address you have provided.

You should not expect to receive any further notification from this office unless you have made your application in North America and submitted a pre-paid courier envelope for your documents to be returned directly to you. If so you will also receive a further email with the courier tracking reference. Please note that if you applied at the Toronto Visa Application Centre on or after 28 April 2015, and have paid for your documents to be returned directly to you, you will shortly receive your tracking number from the Visa Application Centre rather than from this office.

Kind regards, 

Sheffield Visa Section_

any hints or ideas on this message? it was followed with the UPS tracking number I provided with my application.. 

here's my updated timeline:

Type of Application: Unmarried Partner ? Settlement Visa, VFS Priority Service
Date of Application: October 9
Date of Biometrics: November 16
Date Application Mailed to Sheffield: November 16
Date of Receipt in Sheffield: November 18
Date of Email Confirming Receipt: November 18
Date of Request of Additional Documents: N/A?
Date of Decision Email: November 23
Date of Return Package Receipt: TBC


----------



## kirstyg

wasbeer98 said:


> kirstyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is a NZ citizen but lives in Perth, Australia and this is our timeline:
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 28 September 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 13 October 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Not sure, sent to Manilla from Perth on 13 October
> Office location processing your visa: Manilla, Philippines
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date decision email received: 18 November
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting
> 
> We're still waiting for him to get his docs back to find out if he's been granted the visa. We found the whole process so confusing and really difficult to get a consistent list of evidence we should include! We've included all we can but not too confident...
> 
> Hope you hear soon!
> 
> Thanks so much kirstyg for the reply, so you got your decision email just over 5 weeks after biometrics taken. We are coming up to 4 weeks on thursday. Fingers crossed we get our email in the next week or 2. Do let me know how long it took you guys to get the docs back.
> 
> I know, the evidence to include is so vague. We included our marriage certificate, letter from landlord confirming our accommodation in London, about 12 printed pages of photos throughout our relationship, cards from our wedding/engagement party, few photos of the wedding ceremony and then bank statements, payslips for me covering 6 months. Fingers crossed that's sufficient for the visa to get approved. What did you guys include?
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> We included pretty much the same. Marriage certificate, photos from our wedding day, photos throughout our relationship, airline tickets from the last 2 years showing we've seen each other every 2 months. We both also wrote statements stating how we met, how our relationship has worked for the past 4 years etc, statements from friends and family (i saw a recent post though and these are apparently subjective though so won't be considered?), a letter from my parents to stay we will live in a property they own with utility bills and mortgage docs proving my parents own it, my payslips from the past 12 months along with my bank statements showing my salary being paid in every month, letter from my employer stating what my annual salary is, that my employment is full-time and permanent and length of continuous service has been 18 months.
> 
> A couple of the docs we sent were scanned and not originals because I had the originals and we didn't have time to send from Scotland to Australia. (I've also had experiences of things going missing in the australian postal system several times and this was too important) This could be a problem but I hope not.
> We received an email to say the passport was at the visa application centre in Perth on Friday. I thought we would receive docs today but they didn't come. Hoping for tomorrow.
> So nervous!
> Fingers crossed for you too - you will hopefully hear soon!
Click to expand...


----------



## Goldenstate

I just wanted to thank everyone on this forum especially Joppa and Nyclon, this forum has guided my husband and I throughout this journey. 


Type of visa applied for: Spouse- Settlement (priority)
Country applying from: USA
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 10 November 2015
Date biometrics taken: 13 November 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 November 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date decision email received: 19 November 2015
Date your visa was received: 23 November 2015

It was accepted  the extra for priority was definitely well worth it! (Even though it was a pain for a few days sorting priority out) All the best everyone!


----------



## stormystorms

Hello, sorry to revive this thread. I completely did not realise that I can renew my visa 28 days before the 30th month since my UK entry! I'm assuming that this is the EARLIEST date that I CAN apply; not the MANDATORY period in which I SHOULD apply...right?

My visa was issued May 2013.
I entered UK June 2013.
30th months since entry is December 2015.
28 days minus 30th month is November 2015.
Visa expiry is February 2016.

*I plan to renew on January 2016. That's okay, right? *

(I lost my passport with original visa on April 2014, but have gotten a BRP ever since. I'm assuming this does not have any impact.)


----------



## nyclon

Yes 28 days before your 30 month anniversary of arriving in the UK is the earliest you can apply.


----------



## stormystorms

Thanks nyclon! In page 13 of this guidance (https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ear_Partner_and_Parent_Routes_August_2015.pdf), their wording is confusing. The guidance says "...you SHOULD apply..." rather than you CAN apply, so thought it might be a mandatory thing.


----------



## Highpoint

My Wife's Visa was approved 

Thanks for all the help on this forum. Special thanks to Joppa, Whatshouldwedo, Invisibleme and salix. Your help made the process a lot easier.

Timeline: 
Country applying from: USA
Visa type: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Online application submitted: 9th November
Biometrics completed: 13th November
Supporting documents mailed with priority service: 14th November
Signed for at the Sheffield Office: 18th November
Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents: 18th November 
Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: 19th November
Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: 23 November


----------



## wasbeer98

kirstyg said:


> wasbeer98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> We included pretty much the same. Marriage certificate, photos from our wedding day, photos throughout our relationship, airline tickets from the last 2 years showing we've seen each other every 2 months. We both also wrote statements stating how we met, how our relationship has worked for the past 4 years etc, statements from friends and family (i saw a recent post though and these are apparently subjective though so won't be considered?), a letter from my parents to stay we will live in a property they own with utility bills and mortgage docs proving my parents own it, my payslips from the past 12 months along with my bank statements showing my salary being paid in every month, letter from my employer stating what my annual salary is, that my employment is full-time and permanent and length of continuous service has been 18 months.
> 
> A couple of the docs we sent were scanned and not originals because I had the originals and we didn't have time to send from Scotland to Australia. (I've also had experiences of things going missing in the australian postal system several times and this was too important) This could be a problem but I hope not.
> We received an email to say the passport was at the visa application centre in Perth on Friday. I thought we would receive docs today but they didn't come. Hoping for tomorrow.
> So nervous!
> Fingers crossed for you too - you will hopefully hear soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty similar to what we submitted. We only submitted 6 months of my bank statements and 6 months payslips as I thought we only had to include 6 months. Fingers crossed it's enough. Yeah we didn't include statements from family and friends as was told this won't matter, but did however include engagement, wedding cards from family and friends congratulating us etc.
> 
> The wait is agonising aye!Waiting in London and not sure when I'll see my wife again is not the best to say the least. Keeping fingers crossed for you, hope you receive the docs today. Let me know the outcome.
Click to expand...


----------



## kirstyg

wasbeer98 said:


> kirstyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty similar to what we submitted. We only submitted 6 months of my bank statements and 6 months payslips as I thought we only had to include 6 months. Fingers crossed it's enough. Yeah we didn't include statements from family and friends as was told this won't matter, but did however include engagement, wedding cards from family and friends congratulating us etc.
> 
> The wait is agonising aye!Waiting in London and not sure when I'll see my wife again is not the best to say the least. Keeping fingers crossed for you, hope you receive the docs today. Let me know the outcome.
Click to expand...


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Highpoint said:


> My Wife's Visa was approved  Thanks for all the help on this forum. Special thanks to Joppa, Whatshouldwedo, Invisibleme and salix. Your help made the process a lot easier. Timeline: Country applying from: USA Visa type: Settlement Spouse (Priority) Online application submitted: 9th November Biometrics completed: 13th November Supporting documents mailed with priority service: 14th November Signed for at the Sheffield Office: 18th November Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents: 18th November Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: 19th November Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: 23 November


Congratulations!


----------



## kirstyg

wasbeer98 said:


> kirstyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty similar to what we submitted. We only submitted 6 months of my bank statements and 6 months payslips as I thought we only had to include 6 months. Fingers crossed it's enough. Yeah we didn't include statements from family and friends as was told this won't matter, but did however include engagement, wedding cards from family and friends congratulating us etc.
> 
> The wait is agonising aye!Waiting in London and not sure when I'll see my wife again is not the best to say the least. Keeping fingers crossed for you, hope you receive the docs today. Let me know the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> We got our docs today and visa was approved!! So happy! It really does sound like we have very similar evidence so i'm sure you will have the same outcome. I've got my fingers crossed for you and really hope you hear soon. It's so horrible waiting for a decision. Good luck!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## wasbeer98

kirstyg said:


> wasbeer98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got our docs today and visa was approved!! So happy! It really does sound like we have very similar evidence so i'm sure you will have the same outcome. I've got my fingers crossed for you and really hope you hear soon. It's so horrible waiting for a decision. Good luck!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive congrats!! That's amazing!! Fingers crossed we get the same amazing news soon! Enjoy the UK!
Click to expand...


----------



## munmittal

*A token of thanks to all the forum members and a special thanks to Joppa*

Hi All,


My case was not a straightforward case. I got my settlement visa on 19th Nov.
Following is my timeline for Settlement Visa (Spouse)

Applied from New Delhi India
Date online application filled : 15/10/2015
Date Biometrics done: 20/10/2015
Date Visa received : 19/11/2015
Initial Vignette is for 30 days.

Total 21 working days.

Thanks to all the forum members and a special thanks to *Joppa * for his expert advice on a number of difficult questions regarding the visa application which we may not have been able to think of ourselves. You are our superstar Joppa 

Flying soon to be with my better half. Thanks all.


----------



## Aussie0

*Non-priority visa too quick??*

Today we received an email saying our application had been processed and should be with us in the next few days. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement spouse(non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken: 06 Oct 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12 Oct 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: N/A
Recieved notification visa was processed: 25th Nov 2015
Date your visa was received: 

Others on here are saying they are receiving decisions around the 55-60 day mark. Are we just lucky getting a decision after 26 business days?


----------



## Travelling Surfer83

My fiancee has just applied in the Philippines and been given a 30 working day projected timeline, so I wouldn't worry too much.

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Fiancee
Date application submitted online: 13th Novemeber 2015
Date Biometrics taken: 24th November 2015
Office location processing your visa: Manila Philippines
Projected timeline given: 30 working days
Received notification visa was processed:
Date your visa was received:

The wait begins !


----------



## jwtalbotuk

All,

Just received my Visa for Unmarried Partner in the UK! 

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Unmarried Partner - Priority 
Date application submitted online: 8 October 2015
Date Biometrics taken: 16 November 2015
Date Package Mailed to Sheffield: 16 November 2015
Package Received in Sheffield: 18 November 2015
Date Decision Email Received: 23 November 2015
Date your visa was received: 27 November 2015 (Vignette dated: 23 November 2015)

I did not provide all the "approved" evidence as discussed in the forums, so I thought it would be helpful to offer my circumstance as an example.

Here's what I included with my application:

US Passport (_NOTE: Of Applicant only._) 
Cover Letter 
Table of Contents
Stamped Biometrics Appointment Confirmation
Priority Service Confirmation and Prepaid Delivery Receipt 
Prepaid UPS Label for Return Shipment and Shipping Envelope (_NOTE: Sheffield used their own envelope regardless_)
Addendum to Travel History (_NOTE: Traveled to UK in November 2015 after online app input on 8 October_)
UK Visa Application & Two Passport Photographs (_NOTE: Used Biometrics photo instead_)
Sponsorship Letter 
Sponsorship Form (_NOTE: Not necessary, but retained by Sheffield_)
VFA4A Addendum 
Appendix 2
Sponsor Employment Verification and Financial Data (_NOTE: Sponsor has only worked in UK since September 2015. Two paystubs and one printout from HSBC stamped supplied_). We also provided transalated W2 equivalents from Italy from her employment there (_with official translation letters, etc.) and printed--not stamped by bank--paystubs from brief employment in USA._)
Relationship Evidence 
Letter from Sponsor and Applicant Family 
Photograph Prints from 2013-2015 in Microsoft Word Document (_NOTE: No original pictures sent. Each picture was labeled with a month and year, and corresponding visit as required_).
Travel Itineraries to Return to Michigan – Sponsor
Travel Itineraries to Visit Sponsor in Italy and UK – Applicant
Screenshots from: WhatsApp (_Note: Two were provided_)
iPhone Email Inbox Screenshot from Applicant (_Note: One provided_)
WhatsApp Truncated Chat log (_Ten pages from 2014_)
Sample Envelopes from Mailed Packages between Applicant and Sponsor (_Two sent_)
English Language Fluency Evidence – Applicant Master's Degree Diploma

It's important to note that my Partner and I lived together since October 2013, but she worked in Italy during 2014 and most of 2015, returning to the USA to work for three months before beginning employment in September 2015 in UK. She is a UK citizen; we did not send a copy of her passport, or our living arrangements, acquired in September 2015. We aren't rich people or connected in anyway. 

Good luck to everyone awaiting a package!! I was sick with nervousness all week.


----------



## dinosaur_alley

jwtalbotuk -- I'm really surprised by some circumstances of your application, I hope you don't mind if I ask a few things to satisfy my idle curiosity?

What financial category did you apply under? I can't make it out from your evidence list. Was it category B on the basis of her last year's income in UK/Italy/USA combined?

What do you mean that you "since October 2013, but she worked in Italy during 2014 and most of 2015, returning to the USA to work for three months before beginning employment in September 2015 in UK" -- did you go with her to Italy/UK, or did you live apart all that time?

Did you really send no evidence at all of your partner's nationality -- no birth certificate or anything instead of her passport?

Forgive me if this sounds rude, I'm just surprised by your approval and like to have as good an understanding as I can of how these decisions are made!


----------



## Armarna

Aussie0 said:


> Today we received an email saying our application had been processed and should be with us in the next few days.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement spouse(non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person):
> Date biometrics taken: 06 Oct 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12 Oct 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: N/A
> Recieved notification visa was processed: 25th Nov 2015
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Others on here are saying they are receiving decisions around the 55-60 day mark. Are we just lucky getting a decision after 26 business days?


We received the decision email this past Monday, business day 57. Non-priority from the US as well.

Because this is a holiday week, we're still waiting for the documents. As of this morning, they are out for delivery... sitting on the couch, waiting, as we speak.

On the non-priority USA thread, it seems most people are right around that 55-60 mark, like you stated. I'd fully expect to wait that long.


----------



## jwtalbotuk

dinosaur_alley said:


> jwtalbotuk -- I'm really surprised by some circumstances of your application, I hope you don't mind if I ask a few things to satisfy my idle curiosity?
> 
> What financial category did you apply under? I can't make it out from your evidence list. Was it category B on the basis of her last year's income in UK/Italy/USA combined?
> 
> What do you mean that you "since October 2013, but she worked in Italy during 2014 and most of 2015, returning to the USA to work for three months before beginning employment in September 2015 in UK" -- did you go with her to Italy/UK, or did you live apart all that time?
> 
> Did you really send no evidence at all of your partner's nationality -- no birth certificate or anything instead of her passport?
> 
> Forgive me if this sounds rude, I'm just surprised by your approval and like to have as good an understanding as I can of how these decisions are made!



Not rude at all. I'll answer each one below:

What financial category did you apply under? I can't make it out from your evidence list. Was it category B on the basis of her last year's income in UK/Italy/USA combined? 

We applied under Cat. B, and yes, you are correct about the combination.

What do you mean that you "since October 2013, but she worked in Italy during 2014 and most of 2015, returning to the USA to work for three months before beginning employment in September 2015 in UK" -- did you go with her to Italy/UK, or did you live apart all that time? 

We lived together since October 2013, but she worked in Italy during April 2014 - June 2015. We visited often (every three months at minimum) and always kept in contact. We made this circumstance clear to the folks at Sheffield.

Did you really send no evidence at all of your partner's nationality -- no birth certificate or anything instead of her passport? 

Yes, we sent no physical proof. She is a lawyer by trade, and said the documents do not require any proof, so she didn't think we needed to provide it. We did of course list her nationality and UK passport information in the appropriate places on the application.

I hope this helps! If you have any other questions, let me know!


----------



## skyf

*Spouse Visa (FLR M)*

Timeline

Fiancee Visa issued 1st June 2015 expires 1st December.
Arrived UK 6th September
Married 16th November
Premium Service Application on 27th November 2015
Biometrics taken 27th November

Decision 27th November.
FLR Visa to be issued in approximately 10days.

The wait in Premium service can be nerve racking but less than waiting many weeks.

An interesting question, which most existing FLR visa holders may need to consider. How will the significant income requirement coming next April affect the next application?


----------



## Travelling Surfer83

Are they planning to change the income requirement.? I haven't heard anything about this yet. We've just applied for our fiancee visa but will hopefully get to the FLR in the not so distant future


----------



## Armarna

UK Tier 2 Visa Immigrants must earn £35,000 to settle from April 2016


----------



## Joppa

That is for Tier 2 migrant (work visa holder), not those on family route like spouse/partner.


----------



## fauvely

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner (extension)
Date application submitted (online or in person): posted October 13th
Date biometrics taken: October 31st
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 14th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks
Date your visa was received:Recieved documents today (November 28th) with letter saying they're sending my BRP separately in the post!!

It's been a nerve wracking 6 and a half weeks so we're so happy that we can finally relax and sleep normally! I'm not looking forward to the ILR VISA.


----------



## dinosaur_alley

fauvely said:


> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner (extension)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): posted October 13th
> Date biometrics taken: October 31st
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 14th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 8 weeks
> Date your visa was received:Recieved documents today (November 28th) with letter saying they're sending my BRP separately in the post!!
> 
> It's been a nerve wracking 6 and a half weeks so we're so happy that we can finally relax and sleep normally! I'm not looking forward to the ILR VISA.


congrats! You applied just 2 days before we did -- hopefully that means we might hear back very soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ThrowAwayExpat

*FLR(AF) - unmarried*

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: FLR(AF) - unmarried partner of HM Armed Forces member
Date application submitted (online or in person): in-person, premium center
Date biometrics taken: November 25
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 25
Office location processing your visa: Glasgow
Projected timeline given: Same-day decision
Date your visa was received: Successful application - BRP to come later

Additional info: switched from Tier 4 visa

This application has given us one hell of a ride. My partner and I (applicant) recieved conflicting information concerning the basic requirements from both the Home Office and lawyers, but we decided give it a go anyways, and our application was successful. Here't to 5 years further leave to remain!


----------



## fauvely

dinosaur_alley said:


> congrats! You applied just 2 days before we did -- hopefully that means we might hear back very soon! :fingerscrossed:


Thanks! Fingers crossed for you! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SP220987

Timeline: 
Country applying from: USA
Visa type: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Online application submitted: 11th November 2015
Biometrics completed: 16th November 2015
Supporting documents mailed with priority service: 17th November 2015
Signed for at the Sheffield Office: 19th November 2015 
Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents and processing: 24th November 2015
Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: 27th November 2015
Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: 30th November 2015


----------



## xcrossthepond

*Fiance Timelines*

I am a little confused. I see so many different timeline dates with the various visas. My question is, can I reasonably expect a fiance visa to have a shorter timeline than say a spousal settlement visa, etc? I am in the process of submitting my fiance visa and I am trying to determine if I need to submit it using the priority service. I can't wait 55 and 60 working days because I am getting married March 12, 2016. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## nyclon

xcrossthepond said:


> I am a little confused. I see so many different timeline dates with the various visas. My question is, can I reasonably expect a fiance visa to have a shorter timeline than say a spousal settlement visa, etc? I am in the process of submitting my fiance visa and I am trying to determine if I need to submit it using the priority service. I can't wait 55 and 60 working days because I am getting married March 12, 2016. Any advice would be appreciated.


Fiance visas and spouse visas are both settlement visas so expect them to follow the same timeline.


----------



## Desimunda2014

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement visa 
Date application submitted 20/10/2015
Date biometrics taken: 28/10/15 
Office location processing your visa: Jalandhar 
Projected timeline given: 30-40 days
Date your visa was received: ??

Still waiting to hear, does it take this long from Jalandhar? I was with my wife when she submitted the application and the application centre was empty literally we were the only people there, was hoping the visa response would have been quicker but not yet. Emailed UKVI for a update still says its in progress. Is that a good thing? We have had one refusal 2 years in May 2016 so I hope that won't create a big hurdle in the application.


----------



## Joppa

Applications lodged in Jalandhar are sent to New Delhi for processing, which also deals with applications made in Kolkata, Nepal, Chandigarh, Bangladesh and Afghanistan.


----------



## ivyhk82

*Timeline*

I received an email that a decision has been made...hope its a favourable one. Here is my timeline: 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement (priority)
Date online application submitted: 11/16/15
Date biometrics taken: 11/23/14
Date application was sent via UPS Express: 11/25/15
Notified by UPS that package was delivered to Sheffield: 11/27/15
Email from Sheffield Visa Sections saying visa application was received and being prepared for processing: 11/30/15
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: up to 12 weeks
Email stating a decision has been made & documents dispatched: 12/3/15
Date your visa was received: Hoping to receive it early next week! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jandkh

Received amazing news today our visa decision was overturned after lots of arguing and we'll worded emails to Paris. No appeal or reapplying thankfully. Only question is they have told my partner to go to Rabat to issue visa to her passport tomorrow morning. Does this mean that it will be issued there or will they send the passport off to Paris? Does anyone have any experience with this before? I am just relieved she will finally be home soon


----------



## skyf

Biometrics Visa delivered by Courier on 1st December only 2 working days after appt......Jet propelled!!

The photo on Visa is in B&W and not Colour, Is this to allow Border Control Officers to easily identify persons with time limited Visa?


----------



## ivyhk82

The pack arrives on 12/4 by UPS. Hopefully there will be a visa inside.


----------



## Jandkh

We got the visa issued at the centre in rabat and she is coming home tomorrow. So glad they changed the decision quickly


----------



## Desimunda2014

I sent UKVI a email today to Track and ask a couple of questions about the application process. But they only replied with the status. 

From yesterday's being in progress today it is "that a decision on your application has been delayed whilst further enquiries are being conducted. " 

Is it a automated response as they didn't answer my questions, if it is automated roughly how long is the process in general I get it depends on each case but just roughly how quickly has the response come, I mean from being delayed to processed? 

Also is this the same response they would have sent on 6 weeks by email people say they are sending when they are having difficulties processing and it will take longer? Or is this a different meaning as I emailed them?

Could someone let me know please.

Thanks


----------



## Jules13

*Spouse Visa Timeline*

Online application: 04 October 2015
Biometric Taken (Cairo): 08 October 2015
Being prepared ECO (Abu Dhabi): 14 October 2015
Status Enquiry Email Sent: 16 November 2015
Response to Status Enquiry: 17 November 2015
Decision Made: Waiting
Passport Returned: Waiting

We applied for a visit visa for my husband last year which was rejected on the grounds that they considered my husband did not have any reason to return to Egypt at the end of his visa.

I sent an update request enquiry a couple of weeks ago on our current Spouse application and received the following reply on 17 November 2015. We didn't pay for priority as we were told not to because of a previous refusal. Since that time we have received no further communication from them and the online tracking status has not changed, so was wondering if anyone else had received a similar email which was not followed up?

"Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF********* and date of birth
**/**/****) and found that the application has been processed and it should
be with you in the next few days.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.

If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
patience while you wait to receive your documents."​
This wording is obviously standard wording as it is the same email I got when I enquired about the previous visit visa which was refused soon after. I hope this is not an indication of the outcome for this visa, but don't know why we haven't received anything since (nearly 3 weeks later now).

Any ideas why no further contact from them?


----------



## Leylosh

Just wanted to thank Joppa and Nyclon et al for all the invaluable input and advice. I know I moaned about the stupid lengths you said I needed to go to, but now glad I did.

My wife applied from Istanbul on 18th September and we received the visa on Friday 13th November, which proved lucky for us. Istanbul definitely seems to be on a 2 month turnaround right now, judging by other threads I checked.

Also got the visa direct into the passport, so I guess the biometric roll out not in effect yet.

Thank you all. It was like hell for two months as I waited here with my daughter and my wife and son waited in Istanbul. But definitely worth it.


----------



## sevk123

Leylosh said:


> Just wanted to thank Joppa and Nyclon et al for all the invaluable input and advice. I know I moaned about the stupid lengths you said I needed to go to, but now glad I did.
> 
> My wife applied from Istanbul on 18th September and we received the visa on Friday 13th November, which proved lucky for us. Istanbul definitely seems to be on a 2 month turnaround right now, judging by other threads I checked.
> 
> Also got the visa direct into the passport, so I guess the biometric roll out not in effect yet.
> 
> Thank you all. It was like hell for two months as I waited here with my daughter and my wife and son waited in Istanbul. But definitely worth it.


We got ours in Istanbul too and it is a 1 month sticker and we have to pick up biometric card so it's very odd you got your visa in the passport. Ours came out on 17th November


----------



## Leylosh

sevk123 said:


> We got ours in Istanbul too and it is a 1 month sticker and we have to pick up biometric card so it's very odd you got your visa in the passport. Ours came out on 17th November


Ours is dated until August 2018 so according to what I have read on here, that means she can start work. I have already sent copies off passport with the NI number application. We didn't receive any documentation stating nearest post office for biometric collection. Now you have me wondering......

Or that they started the biometric rollout on Monday 16th November?

But at the end of the day, we both got our visas and should be happy with that! Congrats to you and best wishes for your life in the UK together.


----------



## Joppa

It depends on when you applied for your visa, not when they issued (processed) it, whether you get a full visa in your passport or 30-day vignette and collection of BRP from post office.


----------



## dts0910

Applying from: India/Cochin/Chennai
Visa: Settlement/Spouse
Planned arrival: 01/01/16
Online submission: 09/11/15
Biometrics: 11/11/15
Forwarded to UKVI office: 11/11/15
Received at UKVI office: 17/11/15

Looking back on the application, I am relying on Income from salaried employment in the UK. Category A was ticked (same employer for 6 months), but the correct option to tick was Category B (2 consecutive employers in the last 12 months). However, payslips, bank statements and employer letters have been provided for 12 months, as required for Category B. 

In your experience, is this a significant error causing visa rejection? Should I make contact to indicate this error (if so, how)?

Many thanks.


----------



## bluesky2015

Hi,

I have the same question regarding when I should be applying for my next spouse visa. My first visa was issued on 01 December 2014 and it's expiring on 01-June 2017. I would appreciate if someone could tell me when I should apply for my next visa.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## chicgeek

bluesky2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same question regarding when I should be applying for my next spouse visa. My first visa was issued on 01 December 2014 and it's expiring on 01-June 2017. I would appreciate if someone could tell me when I should apply for my next visa.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Though it's a bit annoying to sort out monthly math, Joppa is fairly clear with the calculation:


Joppa said:


> If you are here on family route (as spouse or unmarried partner), and you entered UK on 33-month visa, then the earliest you can apply to renew your leave on form FLR(M) is on the 30-month anniversary of your UK entry (not from 'valid from' date on your visa, unless you arrived here on the first day of validity), minus 28 days. So for example, if you arrived in UK on your settlement visa on 17th June 2015, you can apply on 17th December 2017 (30-month anniversary), minus 28 days which will be 19th November 2017.


Given the above, what date did you enter the UK on your current visa? For example, if you entered x December 2014, you can apply on *x June 2017 less 28 days*. Wolfram Alpha is good for a sanity check on checking the 28 days calculation.

Entered 10 December 2014? You can apply 13 May 2017.
Entered 22 December 2014? You can apply 25 May 2017.
etc


----------



## bluesky2015

Hi,

Thank you for your kind reply. I first entered to the UK on fiancé visa in October 2014 and after that I applied for my spouse visa which was issued in December 1, 2014 which is valid valid until 1 June 2017.


----------



## Niles_Amadeus

Good day All,
I just wanted to find out the processing times for Dependants on the Ancestral Visa. The Dependants applied in Zimbabwe and the application is to be processed in Pretoria. Thank you.


----------



## nyclon

Niles_Amadeus said:


> Good day All,
> I just wanted to find out the processing times for Dependants on the Ancestral Visa. The Dependants applied in Zimbabwe and the application is to be processed in Pretoria. Thank you.


Check here for recent processing times which can be used as a guideline.
https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times


----------



## Niles_Amadeus

I had checked the site but was unsure if they fall under the settlement or non-settlement group. Any ideas what category they fall under?


----------



## Joppa

Non-settlement > Other usually.


----------



## ldneagle

Thanks all for the helpful advice, although pretty damning for us as the application for my South African wife (switching to a Marriage Visa for a Tier 4 Student Visa whilst present here in the UK) we were hoping would be done before the 15th as we were due to fly to SA for Xmas.

FLR(M) application submitted to HO: 09/11/2015 (received 10/11/2015)

Application acknowledgement letter: Issued: 16/11/2015, Received: 18/11/2015

Biometrics letter: Issued: 18/11/2015, Received: 22/11/2015

Biometric details enrolled at PO: 25/11/2015

Date FLR(M) visa granted: not yet

Documents and passport received: not yet

BRP card received: not yet

What are the odds of getting her passport back before the 15/12/2015 do we think?


----------



## Niles_Amadeus

Joppa said:


> Non-settlement > Other usually.


Thanks,was a bit worried, the TLSContact checklist form put in the settlement category.


----------



## Joppa

It's not a settlement visa. It's a non-PBS dependant visa.


----------



## callum_62

Applying from: Auckland, NZ
Visa: Settlement/Spouse
Planned arrival: 15/02/16
Online submission: 15/11/15
Biometrics: 19/11/15
Forwarded to Auckland office: 19/11/15
Received at Auckland office: ??

Received at Manila processing centre - ????

Im a bit worried that we haven't received a confirmation of receipt email - is this normal?

I emailed the help desk yesterday and they responded with:

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (xxxxxxxxxxxxx and date of birth
xx/xx/xxxx) and found that your application has not yet been assessed by an
Entry Clearance Officer (ECO)

Its basically 3 weeks since we sent all our supporting documents - is that normal to have heard nothing from there end?

I dont expect a decision now, but no confirmation of receipt email?

Thanks


----------



## callum_62

Applying from: Auckland, NZ
Visa: Settlement/Spouse
Planned arrival: 15/02/16
Online submission: 15/11/15
Biometrics: 19/11/15
Forwarded to Auckland office: 19/11/15
Received at Auckland office: ??

Received at Manila processing centre - ????

Im a bit worried that we haven't received a confirmation of receipt email - is this normal?

I emailed the help desk yesterday and they responded with:

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (xxxxxxxxxxxxx and date of birth
xx/xx/xxxx) and found that your application has not yet been assessed by an
Entry Clearance Officer (ECO)

Its basically 3 weeks since we sent all our supporting documents - is that normal to have heard nothing from there end?

I dont expect a decision now, but no confirmation of receipt email?

Just slightly fretting that the mail going walkabouts at this stage, with all original documents/passport etc would be terrible!

Thanks


----------



## Fatou21

My wife is hear on a spouse visa, and I have paid her nhs ser charge. Does she have to pay for her percripsions (medicine) if she is not working


----------



## Tangster

*Approved!*

Type of visa applied for: FLR (M) SPOUSE EXTENSION
Date sent application by Special Delivery: 22nd Oct 2015
Date application received by Home Office:	23rd Oct 2015
Payment taken: 27th Oct 2015
Confirmation letter received from HO: 30th Oct 2015
Letter received for Biometric: 2nd Nov 2015
Date biometrics taken: 4th Nov 2015
Date original documentations returned 5th Dec 2015
Date BRP card was received: 7th Dec 2015

.....now I can relax for further 30 months!

thanks for all the help in here!

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## ldneagle

Tangster said:


> Type of visa applied for: FLR (M) SPOUSE EXTENSION
> Date sent application by Special Delivery: 22nd Oct 2015
> Date application received by Home Office:	23rd Oct 2015
> Payment taken: 27th Oct 2015
> Confirmation letter received from HO: 30th Oct 2015
> Letter received for Biometric: 2nd Nov 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 4th Nov 2015
> Date original documentations returned 5th Dec 2015
> Date BRP card was received: 7th Dec 2015
> 
> .....now I can relax for further 30 months!
> 
> thanks for all the help in here!
> 
> Happy Christmas everyone!


Congratulations!


----------



## Joppa

Fatou21 said:


> My wife is here on a spouse visa, and I have paid her nhs ser charge. Does she have to pay for her percripsions (medicine) if she is not working


Yes, the usual prescription charge of £8.20 per item or she can get prepayment certificate for £104 a year. IHS just gives her access to NHS, and doesn't cover any charges that people usually have to pay, unless exempt, like being pregnant, or childbirth within the last 12 months, or aged 60+.


----------



## Alkiira

Here is the final update for my fiancé visa!!

*Country applying from:* Canada (Toronto)
*Type of visa applied for:* Fiancé (Priority)
*Date application submitted (online):* 08/10/15
*Date biometrics taken:* 14/10/15
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* Unknown
*Office location processing your visa:* Was supposed to be Sheffield, however it was wrongly sent to New York by VFS and it was processed there.
*Decision Made:* Received a phone call from the consulate in New York to say it was approved 04/12/15
*Date your visa was received:*Arrived 10/12/15 !!!!


So much stress but we have finally got it! After finding out after 6 weeks that it was sent to New York and not Sheffield they quickly processed it and apologised for what had happened.

On top of all that they have also refunded our priority payment.

Thank you to everyone who has helped us on here! Couldn't have done it without this forum 

Flying to England very soon


----------



## TeacherT

This is my first post but just wanted to let you know the current timeline as of today. PRIORITY APPLICAITON

My wife traveled to America: Sunday 6th December
Biometrics and posted all documentation: Monday 7th December
Documents received in Sheffield email: Wednesday 9th December
Email confirming a decision has been made and documents have been shipped: Friday 11th December

A quick 4 day turnaround: Does this mean its an easy acceptance or an obvious rejection?


----------



## Joppa

Can't tell, though I bet it was an approval rather than rejection.


----------



## echidna

Country applying from: Brisbane, Australia
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner - Settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 2/11/2015 online
Date biometrics taken: 5/11/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No notification received, though emailed to check on 17th and they advised they had received my application and it was awaiting assignment to an ECO.
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 60 business days
Decision made: 09/12/2015
Date your visa was received: Arrived in the Brisbane VFS office 12/12/2015

I will be going into to Brisbane on Monday to find out the decision. Fingers crossed!!!

Thank you Joppa for your advice re: accommodation previously. We sought out an inspection in addition to our statements from landlord, real estate and our friend who is currently leasing there. Hopefully we've done enough to meet the grade.


----------



## zix

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Wife - Settlement (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 09/12/15
Date biometrics taken: 11/12/15
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Decision Made: -
Date your visa was received: -

Hi. I'm new here. I only came across this forum after I submitted my application. I'm worried because I only submitted about 10 photos for proof of relationship. A few wedding photos, family photos and skype screenshots. Is there a high chance that my application will get rejected?


----------



## Joppa

Can't tell, as your application will be looked at holistically and we don't know the details of your application.


----------



## TeacherT

Quick update: VISA approved and returned to the West Coast of the US in 7 days. Absolutely unbelievable.

Documents were pretty basic and only items notarised were my sons and my passport. Bank statements were printed at the bank, pay slips were only for 3 months with 3 months (overseas employer) printed from emails. No Skype, whatsapp, email correspondence included and only 10 photos...The folder was very well organised and clear which I guess worked in our favour.

Country applying from: Portland, OR, USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
Date biometrics taken and application posted: 7/12/2015
Date documentation was received in Sheffield: 9/12/2015 
Projected timeline given:up to 60 business days
Decision made: 10/12/2015
Date your visa was received: 14/12/2015


----------



## cecilia78

Hi @ allimarymp.Did you apply priority via USPS or UPS.Please advise.


----------



## zix

TeacherT said:


> Quick update: VISA approved and returned to the West Coast of the US in 7 days. Absolutely unbelievable.
> 
> Documents were pretty basic and only items notarised were my sons and my passport. Bank statements were printed at the bank, pay slips were only for 3 months with 3 months (overseas employer) printed from emails. No Skype, whatsapp, email correspondence included and only 10 photos...The folder was very well organised and clear which I guess worked in our favour.
> 
> Country applying from: Portland, OR, USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
> Date biometrics taken and application posted: 7/12/2015
> Date documentation was received in Sheffield: 9/12/2015
> Projected timeline given:up to 60 business days
> Decision made: 10/12/2015
> Date your visa was received: 14/12/2015



Hi what kind of photos did you produce for proof of relationship? I submitted only 10 photos as well.


----------



## TeacherT

We put holiday photos and just general photos of us together on to a powerpoint and then printed them, 2 photos per A4 page. The folder of documentation honestly looks like it hasn't really been touched. 

We sent via UPS - 2 days to Sheffield.


----------



## zix

TeacherT said:


> We put holiday photos and just general photos of us together on to a powerpoint and then printed them, 2 photos per A4 page. The folder of documentation honestly looks like it hasn't really been touched.
> 
> We sent via UPS - 2 days to Sheffield.



Sounds very similar to what i submitted. I had my files organised and labeled for them as well. I hope the relationship evidence i submitted was enough.


----------



## yatnitsuj

Hi everyone,

Would appreciate any advice here. I submitted my application within the UK and have not heard back within the 8 weeks processing time but it's been more than 8 weeks now. I've tried calling up the call centre numerous times, but all I've been told is that no decision has been made, and there's nothing they can tell me.

Type of visa applied for:	FLR (M) SPOUSE EXTENSION
Date sent application by Special Delivery: 12th Oct 2015
Date application received by Home Office:	13th Oct 2015
Payment taken: 14th Oct 2015
Confirmation letter received from HO:	19th Oct 2015
Letter received for Biometric:	28th Oct 2015
Date biometrics taken: 30th Oct 2015
Date original documentations returned	
Date BRP card was received:


----------



## nyclon

yatnitsuj said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would appreciate any advice here. I submitted my application within the UK and have not heard back within the 8 weeks processing time but it's been more than 8 weeks now. I've tried calling up the call centre numerous times, but all I've been told is that no decision has been made, and there's nothing they can tell me.
> 
> Type of visa applied for:	FLR (M) SPOUSE EXTENSION
> Date sent application by Special Delivery: 12th Oct 2015
> Date application received by Home Office:	13th Oct 2015
> Payment taken: 14th Oct 2015
> Confirmation letter received from HO:	19th Oct 2015
> Letter received for Biometric:	28th Oct 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 30th Oct 2015
> Date original documentations returned
> Date BRP card was received:


Check this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...postal-application-within-uk-timeline-35.html

Seems like 2-4 months for postal applications.


----------



## Whisper of the heart

*successful EEA Family Permit*

Country applying from: *India*
Type of visa applied for: *EEA Family Permit*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *22.11.2015*
Date biometrics taken: *24.11.2015*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *they didn't send an email*
Office location processing your visa: *New Delhi*
Projected timeline given: *2 weeks to 3 months*
Date your visa was received: *15.12.2015 *

I'd like to thank to all Moderators and Users of this forum as U were all very helpful.

Thank U so much ! I was separated with my husband over 4 months. He's coming 20th Dec   

*THANK YOU* 


P.S. If anyone needs any help regarding EEA Family Permit I'm keen to help 
Anyway I'll post soon what exactly I submitted for the successful application


----------



## desmortess

Hi All, 

I have successfully got my visa renewed under 5 year route. All thanks to the moderators - Joppa Joppa Joppa - I dont know how much I can thank you !!! You have gone above and beyond helping people connect lives with their loved ones. I really appreciate all your help to us clearing the silly questions and doubts.

This is a very quick turnaround from UKBA. Finally, they have started working in the right ways. 

Type of visa applied for:	FLR (M) SPOUSE EXTENSION
Date sent application by Special Delivery: 10th Nov 2015
Date application received by Home Office:	14th Nov 2015
Payment taken: 16th Oct 2015
Letter received for Biometric:	28th Nov 2015
Date biometrics taken: 30th Nov 2015
Date original documentations returned: 17th Dec 2015	
Date BRP card was received: 17th Dec 2015	

*Note - To anyone who is on the visa journey, please do go through all the posts here and you will have the answers.*


----------



## cecilia78

@TeacherT did you apply priority via USPS or UPS?


----------



## nyclon

cecilia78 said:


> @TeacherT did you apply priority via USPS or UPS?


Reread TeacherT's post. That question is answered. If you are applying from the US you should use one of the courier services so you can track the package. You cannot track a package sent via The USPS once it leaves the US.


----------



## deleatcookies

*Non-priority UK fiancé visa timeline*

My fiancé is a US citizen, and our timeline for our fiancé visa application was as follows:

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé
Date application submitted (online or in person): 6th October 2015 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 13th October 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26th October 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Projected timeline given: Up to 60 working days. We requested a status update which we received on the 16th of November, which stated that our visa application was yet to be assessed by an ECO at that time. We then requested further status update on 7th December, which they replied to with "we have escalated your query to the relevant department who are investigating your case". We resigned ourselves to receiving a decision in early January, which would be around 60 working days.

Date visa was received: 17th December 2015


This was our second attempt, and we were preparing ourselves for another refusal, so this is an enormous relief. However, we'd still appreciate some help from anyone who has received a fiancé visa - on the visa page itself it states "MARRIAGE/CP" and "No work or recourse to public funds" (we understand he cannot work until we are married). We have no idea what a fiancé visa looks like, but we're concerned this seems like a marriage visitor visa rather than a fiancé visa. On our online application we selected "Settlement - Unmarried partner" and indicated at all points that we're engaged, intending to marry and settle in the UK together. We also supplied all the specified evidence required for a fiancé visa. 

If anyone can clarify this for us we'd really appreciate it, and then we might finally allow ourselves to breathe. 

P.S. Assuming we've actually got everything right, if there's anything we can help with then please feel free to ask.


----------



## Joppa

You should have applied Settlement > Settlement > Marriage. 
Settlement > Settlement > Unmarried Partner is for those who have lived together for 2 years or more and wish to live in UK as unmarried partner without getting married. 
Nonetheless you seem to have the right visa if you have the name of UK partner after the words marriage/CP.


----------



## Angie73

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: Settlement spouse with 2 dependants 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 02.10.2015 
Date biometrics taken: 12.10.2015 
Update 1 documentation was received : 15.10.2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Update2:assigned to ECO: 7.12.2015
Update 3 decision has been made: -
Email from global documents were received: 12.12.2015
Date your visa was received: 14.12.2015
Two months, thank you everyone in the forum, to those members who had shared their applications experiences whit similar cases as mine, I applied with two dependants, my children, I was told it was a difficult case without a court order stating that I have the right to move them out of Mexico and a notarized letter wasn't enough, I read that they will take very serious these so I started to research about immigrations rules to provide all the documents and information I could, I provide a notarized letter and our application was processed in one day, if I can give an advice is read the immigration rules about your specific cases, members experiences and moderators. Blessings and good look if you are waiting.


----------



## callum_62

"Applying from: Auckland, NZ
Visa: Settlement/Spouse
Planned arrival: 15/02/16
Online submission: 15/11/15
Biometrics: 19/11/15
Forwarded to Auckland office: 19/11/15
Received at Auckland office: ??

Received at Manila processing centre - ????

Im a bit worried that we haven't received a confirmation of receipt email - is this normal?

I emailed the help desk yesterday and they responded with:

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (xxxxxxxxxxxxx and date of birth
xx/xx/xxxx) and found that your application has not yet been assessed by an
Entry Clearance Officer (ECO)

Its basically 3 weeks since we sent all our supporting documents - is that normal to have heard nothing from there end?

I dont expect a decision now, but no confirmation of receipt email?

Thanks"

Update on the above - rang them last week (at huge cost!) and it had just been loaded into the system...no idea what the means for timeframe, but we are hoping to hear soonish!

Still haven't received any email from them at all

Fingers crossed we hear soon - reading previous comment on here and timeframes, i reckon we are a few weeks away


----------



## cecilia78

@Nyclon,yes you can track the parcel sent on USPS priority.Thats what we used and it has been delivered to Sheffield but havent got the email from them to say they have received it!I was a bit curious because the people that sent via UPS are sent an email saying we have received your package which we havent received thats all.😬😬


----------



## Joppa

callum 62
Nothing unusual. We even had someone who had absolutely zero communication from UKVI - no email, no nothing, and just had their documents returned with their visa inside their passport.


----------



## cecilia78

Its just curiosity i guess!We just keep waiting.Thanks Joppa.


----------



## deleatcookies

Thanks for the reply @Joppa. Oddly it was UKVI that told me that Settlement>Settlement>Unmarried partner was correct (I called them during our first application), but it does make more sense that it'd be under the Marriage category. We're hoping that as the visa we received states multiple entries (rather than one for a visit, i.e. as a marriage visitor), and has my name as his fiancee after "MARRIAGE/CP", that they've issued the correct visa. If it is, we'll start trying to figure out the next steps in how we use this visa to enable him to work once we get married.


----------



## Joppa

Yes, it's fiancé visa all right. Yet another instance where phone inquiry service gave a wrong answer.


----------



## nic2uk2015

nic2uk2015 said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Settlement (non-priority)
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online September 24, 2015
> 
> Date biometrics taken: September 30, 2015 in Vancouver, BC
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 2, 2015 (tracked via DHL, No email received)
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Projected timeline given: 5 - 60 working days
> 
> Date your visa was received: n/a


Country applying from: Canada 

Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Settlement (non-priority)

Date application submitted (online or in person): Online September 24, 2015

Date biometrics taken: September 30, 2015 in Vancouver, BC

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 2, 2015 (tracked via DHL, No email received)

Date of UK email saying they received my application: October 20, 2015

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Projected timeline given: 5 - 60 working days

Date of Decision made email: December 15, 2015

Date of Shipping Confirmation email: December 15, 2015

Date UK Visa received: December 18, 2015

Yay! It's a great day! Good luck everyone! My one piece of advice: have patience.


----------



## Anushab

Country applying from:Toronto, Canada Type of visa applied for: Spousal non priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 27th 2015 online
Date biometrics taken: Dec 04 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 08 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
Date your visa was received: not received 

It has been 2 weeks 10 business days, still waiting for it.. Anyone in the same timeline waiting for spouse visa?? Or any idea how long it usually takes for applications from Toronto for Canadian citizen?


----------



## J4mrk82

I entered the uk on spouse visa in November 2013 and my visa expires in august 2016 so when can I apply for Flrm?


----------



## Jules13

@Joppa

Wondered if you (or anyone else here) have any experience of the tracking on TLS disappearing... 

We had the red and green sections showing what stage the application was at before, but today after logging in they are not there any more.

We are a 52 working days on non-priority spouse visa application and I had requested an update this week and received a reply to say "The application is still under process" and basically to wait the 60 working days (we had hope to have Christmas together if lucky).

Now I can no longer see the section on the website where it shows the stage the processing is at and am a little worried. Any ideas?

Thanks
Jules


----------



## Limo

I've got the same issue as you Jules13, track application was there yesterday but the link has disappeared today \o/
We are about 35 working days, non-priority applying from Ghana


----------



## Jules13

Hi Limo

Well at least it is not just me, so I think we can assume their new "tweaks" to their website stopped certain areas working.

I submitted a question to them to say it wasn't working for me, so hopefully they will fix soon. I am (hopefully) on the final days of waiting, and this is not helping the stress levels!

Good luck with your application.

Jules


----------



## nic2uk2015

Anushab said:


> Country applying from:Toronto, Canada Type of visa applied for: Spousal non priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 27th 2015 online
> Date biometrics taken: Dec 04 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 08 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: not received
> 
> It has been 2 weeks 10 business days, still waiting for it.. Anyone in the same timeline waiting for spouse visa?? Or any idea how long it usually takes for applications from Toronto for Canadian citizen?


88% decided in 30 business days = 6 weeks. Things have slowed down.


----------



## callum_62

Applying from: Auckland, NZ
Visa: Settlement/Spouse
Planned arrival: 15/02/16
Online submission: 15/11/15
Biometrics: 19/11/15
Forwarded to Auckland office: 19/11/15
Received at Auckland office: ??

Received at Manila processing centre - ????

Im a bit worried that we haven't received a confirmation of receipt email - is this normal?

I emailed the help desk yesterday and they responded with:

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (xxxxxxxxxxxxx and date of birth
xx/xx/xxxx) and found that your application has not yet been assessed by an
Entry Clearance Officer (ECO)

Its basically 3 weeks since we sent all our supporting documents - is that normal to have heard nothing from there end?

I dont expect a decision now, but no confirmation of receipt email?

Thanks"

Update on the above - rang them last week (at huge cost!) and it had just been loaded into the system...no idea what the means for timeframe, but we are hoping to hear soonish!

UPDATE
Email received today saying a decision has been made, and the documents are being returned from Manila.
I figure we wont get them until after Christmas now
Will they tell you the verdict if you ring them?
My partner is freaking out here! 

5 weeks to receive a decision is pretty quick....


----------



## yatnitsuj

Thanks for pointing me there! It's quite frustrating as I read posts where other members have sent their application after mine but they've received a decision.

Have sent letters to them asking for a reason for the delay but still nothing.


----------



## skyf

Unlikely to answer a phone question, even though it is Christmas


----------



## Travelling Surfer83

Travelling Surfer83 said:


> My fiancee has just applied in the Philippines and been given a 30 working day projected timeline, so I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> Country applying from: Philippines
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Fiancee
> Date application submitted online: 13th Novemeber 2015
> Date Biometrics taken: 24th November 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Manila Philippines
> Projected timeline given: 30 working days
> Received notification visa was processed:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> The wait begins !


We have just received the 'a decision has been made' email, and after only 19 days ! Well, it's either going to be the best Christmas or a real lousy one. Only a few days to wait...


----------



## WHS172

Country Applying from: Jamaica
Type of Visa: Settlement Wife Non Priority
Date Application submitted online: October 23, 2015
Date Biometrics taken: October 26
Date document received in Sheffield : November 12, 2015
Projected Timeline: 60 days

I have been reading the posts in this forum for a few weeks now and decided to post my own timeline. It's been so stressful waiting. My husband resides in the Uk, we were married in June and unfortunately we will not be able to spend our first Christmas together. I haven't seen any other posts from Jamaica or the Caribbean to see if my timeline is usual. I see where a few persons have done sponsor interviews, is this the norm? Should my husband expect a call, email regarding this. This is the most anxious I have felt in my entire life.


----------



## EnglishinRussia

*Visa Track Disappeared*

Hey all you are not the only one who has had the tracking issue. It disappeared on Friday Evening. I woke up this morning to discover an email saying that my visa decision has been made & my visa is ready for collection. Its now time for a mad dash to Moscow for the good/bad news and hopefully b in the UK with my husband for Christmas.

Reference: x

Dear x

UK Visas & Immigration has now assessed your UK visa application and made a decision. Your documents and

the decision will be sent back to either the UK Visa Application Center where you applied, where we will

contact you by email over the next few days to collect them, or if you are using the courier return service, will

be sent directly back to the address you provided.

Please note that TLScontact does not know the outcome of the assessment and has played no role in the

decision-making process.

Kind regards,

TLScontact
UK VIsas & Immigration


----------



## Danz

After 2 months of stressing, we finally got the visa! (first time) We're over the moon, words can't describe how we feel right now. We are newlyweds but have been separate for 6 months, and now we can be finally together again. 

Country applying from: Medellin, Colombia Type of visa applied for: Spousal non priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Oct 13 2015 online
Date biometrics taken: Oct 23 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Oct 27 2015
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Date your visa was received: Dec 22 2015

Thank you for all your help, special mention going to Joppa/Nyclon who tirelessly and selflessly provide fantastic advice to those who need it. Expat forums is an amazing resource!!!!!


----------



## Anushab

nic2uk2015 said:


> Anushab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from:Toronto, Canada Type of visa applied for: Spousal non priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 27th 2015 online
> Date biometrics taken: Dec 04 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 08 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: not received
> 
> It has been 2 weeks 10 business days, still waiting for it.. Anyone in the same timeline waiting for spouse visa?? Or any idea how long it usually takes for applications from Toronto for Canadian citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 88% decided in 30 business days = 6 weeks. Things have slowed down.
Click to expand...

Country applying from:Toronto, Canada Type of visa applied for: Spousal non priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 27th 2015 online
Date biometrics taken: Dec 04 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 08 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 
I got an email on 21 dec 2015 that my passport is ready to pick up. I got my passport on 22nd dec 2015.. Going to see my hubby


----------



## Sobs

Anushab said:


> Country applying from:Toronto, Canada Type of visa applied for: Spousal non priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 27th 2015 online
> Date biometrics taken: Dec 04 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 08 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
> Date your visa was received:
> I got an email on 21 dec 2015 that my passport is ready to pick up. I got my passport on 22nd dec 2015.. Going to see my hubby


Oh my days, that is quick. 

Ive just posted my supporting docs yesterday and they were received today. Hate this waiting


----------



## Anushab

Sobs said:


> Anushab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from:Toronto, Canada Type of visa applied for: Spousal non priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Nov 27th 2015 online
> Date biometrics taken: Dec 04 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 08 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
> Date your visa was received:
> I got an email on 21 dec 2015 that my passport is ready to pick up. I got my passport on 22nd dec 2015.. Going to see my hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my days, that is quick.
> 
> Ive just posted my supporting docs yesterday and they were received today. Hate this waiting
Click to expand...

I know i was expecting it sometimes in Jan 2016. But I think i am pregnant and due soon thats why they issued it quick. I hope you get it soon


----------



## callum_62

Applying from: Auckland, NZ
Visa: Settlement/Spouse
Planned arrival: 15/02/16
Online submission: 15/11/15
Biometrics: 18/11/15
Forwarded to Auckland office: 19/11/15
Received at Auckland office: ??

Received at Manila processing centre - ????

Email saying decision has been made - 21/12/15

Visa received - Today, 24/12/15

What a great xmas present! All approved, no questions asked

We can now go on with booking flights etc

We are all happy as!


----------



## Traceyzoo

*UK spouse visa timeline*

I am British and my husband is Tanzanian and this is our timeline:

Applied from Tanzania and processed in Pretoria, S.A

Submitted online application: 4 December 2015
Biometrics appointment in Dar Es Salaam: 14 December 2015
Documents received in Pretoria: 16 December 2015
Predicted timeframe due to priority payment: 4 weeks
Decision made email: 21 December 2015
Documents received: 23 December 2015 with visa
We are so happy and delighted by the quick turnaround, the letter with the visa is dated 17 December which was the day after Pretoria received the documents!
Applied using Category A with 2 jobs, both started april 2015


----------



## Cookie55

Got it!

Applied spouse settlement online nov 10 (non priority)
Biometrics sent nov 12
Docs received in Sheffield nov 13
Email that docs were on their way dec 21
Visa received dec 24

Best Christmas present


----------



## jave59

thank you joppa 
my wife arrive in 16 aug 2014 on 33 months spouse visa could you please tell me when is she due to applie
the expiry date is 02/052016
thank you so much


----------



## Joppa

Following above formula, 30-month anniversary of arrival is 16th Feb 2017, and minus 28 days is 19th January 2017.


----------



## jave59

jave59 said:


> thank you joppa
> my wife arrive in 16 aug 2014 on 33 months spouse visa could you please tell me when is she due to applie
> the expiry date is 02/052016
> thank you so much


 thank uyou joppa 
sorry i mean she arrive at 16/aug 2013 anyway it mean we will apply at 19 juanuary 2016 .
but my question is that if we applly early do we have to chouse a premium service or no? and also sh is been out of uk one week in febr2015 holidays with me one month in aug2015 to assiste her sister weeding and last week december 2015 also with me on holiday is that going to affect her visa if we apply early or no? 
thanks for answering 
jave


----------



## Joppa

You can either book premium service for 19th January or post the application on that date. Being out of UK for short periods like holidays doesn't change anything.


----------



## jave59

Joppa said:


> You can either book premium service for 19th January or post the application on that date. Being out of UK for short periods like holidays doesn't change anything.


 thank you joppa 
but I m a bit confused my expiry date its in May 2015 you saidI have to book my appointment for 19 january is that mean that I if I book it for 30 january or febr i will be rejected?
I would like to understand please because I already got refusel on my first spouse visa I dont want to go trought thtat again please help me joppa.
thank you .


----------



## Joppa

You CAN apply from 19th January, but you don't HAVE to. Understood?


----------



## mohkha

*Dubai Application*

Country applying from: Dubai, U.A.E
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non Priority) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Oct 13 2015 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: Oct 19 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Oct 27 2015
Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi, U.A.E
Projected timeline given: 60 Working Days
Decision made email: Dec 30 2015 (49th Working Day)
Date your visa was received: Waiting..


----------



## Jules13

*Spouse Visa Timeline*

Online Submission: (Spouse Visa non-priority) 4 October 2015
Biometric Taken (Cairo): 08 October 2015
Being prepared ECO (Abu Dhabi): 14 October 2015
Decision Made: 29 December 2015
Passport Returned: 31 December - Visa GRANTED (expires 20 Jan 2016)

Best New Year celebrations!


----------



## jave59

Joppa said:


> You CAN apply from 19th January, but you don't HAVE to. Understood?


 yes understood thankkkkkkkkkk you .


----------



## mohkha

mohkha said:


> Country applying from: Dubai, U.A.E
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Oct 13 2015 (Online)
> Date biometrics taken: Oct 19 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Oct 27 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi, U.A.E
> Projected timeline given: 60 Working Days
> Decision made email: Dec 30 2015 (49th Working Day)
> Date your visa was received: Dec 31 2015


UPDATE: Got my visa today (Dec 31 2015). Best NYE!


----------



## Travelling Surfer83

Congrats mohkha, happy new year !!

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Fiancee
Date application submitted online: 13th Novemeber 2015
Date Biometrics taken: 24th November 2015
Office location processing your visa: Manila Philippines
Projected timeline given: 30 working days
Received notification visa was processed: After 19 working days
Date your visa was received: 30th December

Many thanks to everyone who's helped us out along the way, especially Joppa and Nyclon. It's much appreciated. 
We done lots of research and asked more than our fair share of questions ! I did however visit an immigration lawyer in Norwich just to have the documents checked before I sent them. I was advised to alter the wording on two of the letters and add a bit of extra relationship evidence, all for £75. A pretty fair price and worth the effort.
Best of luck to everyone in the process.


----------



## bjenkins33

Hello all! 

Happy New Year to everyone! After months of preparation, I happily received my approved UK Spousal Visa on December 21st . I don't think we have ever been so relieved and we definitely could not have asked for a better Christmas gift! This forum was an invaluable resource for us and I don't think we could have gotten such a quick approval without it, so I want to try and help others the best we can by providing our back-story, visa timeline and a list of all the documents we submitted. 

I am American and my husband is a dual South African-British citizen. We met in 2011 while my husband was traveling in the United States, fell in love despite 3 years of geographical distance, were engaged on New Year's eve in 2014 and married on June 19th, 2015. My husband's father is British and was born in the U.K. However, my husband was born and raised in South Africa and had never lived in the UK prior to moving up in March of 2015. 

I was enrolled in a Master's program in London when my husband relocated and he started his current job on June 1st. Thankfully he landed a job with a salary above the 18,600 threshold; however, because he started his job on June 1st we were not eligible to apply for our spousal visa before my student visa expired on August 30th. I had to leave the UK at the end of August and we had to wait until after December 1st to submit our application. We opted to pay for priority service and it was definitely worth the extra cost in our case! We literally received a decision 2-days after Sheffield confirmed receipt of our application (though it did take them 5 business days to confirm receipt!). 


Here is our visa timeline: 

*Country applying from:* USA
*Type of visa applied for:* Spousal Settlement - Priority
*Date online application submitted: *12/02/15
*Date biometrics taken:* 12/07/15
*Date application was sent via UPS Express:* 12/07/15
*Notified by UPS that package was delivered to Sheffield:* 12/09/15
*Email from Sheffield Visa Sections saying visa application was received and being prepared for processing:* 12/16/15
*Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield
*Projected timeline given:* 10 Business Days
*Email stating a decision has been made & documents dispatched:* 12/18/15
*Date your visa was received!:* 12/21/15



And here is the complete list of documents we submitted: 

*Section I. Application Forms and Appointment Confirmations*
•	Online Application Form
• VFS Global Priority Receipt
•	Application Form VAF4A
•	Application Form VAF4A Appendix 2
•	Applicant’s Biometric Appointment Confirmation and Receipt

*Section II. Applicant’s Information*
•	Original U.S. Passport
•	2 Recent Passport Photos
•	Applicant’s Letter of Introduction
•	Prospective Flight Itinerary
•	Copy of Master’s Diploma
•	FBI Police Clearance Report

*Section III. Sponsor’s Information*
•	Certified Copy of Sponsor’s Passport Biometrics Page
•	1 Recent Passport Photo
•	Sponsor’s Letter of Support
•	A copy of Sponsor’s U.K. Driver’s License
•	A copy of Sponsor’s UK Voter Registration

*Section IV. Proof of Marriage*
•	Original Marriage Certificate
•	Photos of and receipt for Engagement Ring
•	Photos of and receipts for Wedding Bands
•	Letters from the Home Office confirming permission to marry in the United Kingdom
•	Confirmation of scheduling marriage at Camden Town Hall
•	8 photos from private wedding ceremony 
•	Original Marriage Vows


*Section V. Proof of Financial Eligibility*
•	Sponsor’s Employment Contract
•	Sponsor’s Letter of Confirmation as Permanent Member of Staff
•	6 Pay slips – 30-June through 30-November
•	6 Original Barclays Bank Statements indicating deposit of Sponsor’s Salary
•	Letter from Shelley Stock Hutter LLP noting the amount of tax Sponsor has paid YTD

*Section VI. Proof of Sufficient Accommodation *
•	Sponsor and Applicant’s Tenancy Agreement and Flat Inventory
•	Letter from Landlord confirming tenancy and that the space is adequate for two people
•	Original Gas Bill from NPower in Sponsor’s name
•	Rental Deposit Confirmation

*Section VII. Proof of Genuine and Subsisting Relationship*
•	Relationship Timeline
•	Photos throughout Relationship
•	Email Correspondence – includes specific emails and overview of email history
•	Skype Records
•	Whatsapp Text Records
•	Whatsapp Call Records
•	Applicant’s British Mobile Records
•	Travel Documents confirming trips to visit each other while living apart
•	Photos of sentimental gifts and notes given between Sponsor and Applicant
•	Excerpt from Applicant’s M.A. Dissertation acknowledging Sponsor’s Support



Some of the documents we submitted are not necessarily required, but were chosen to strengthen our specific case. In example, we chose to submit my husband's UK driver's license and notice of voter registration to emphasize that he has fully committed to settling his life in the UK permanently. However, neither of these documents are required. Additionally, we requested a letter from his company's accounting agency to verify the amount of tax he has paid YTD because he has not received his first P60 yet. Again, this is not necessarily required but it was very important to us to present something regarding his tax contributions in the UK so far. 

We also chose to provide extensive correspondence records (probably more than we needed!) and over 30 photographs because we were long-distance throughout the entirety of our dating relationship and a few months into our engagement. Thus it felt especially important for us to demonstrate the strength of our relationship despite living on separate continents for so long! 

As Joppa and Nyclon always emphasize, what applied to our specific circumstance may not be required for yours, and just because you may not have all the documents we submitted does not mean your application will be rejected! The applications really are so circumstance-specific and the individuals assessing them recognize that. We just want to share our experience in hopes it can help provide helpful guidance for anyone going through the process! I am happy to answer any questions anyone may have! 

Good luck to all over you! We wish you all the best 

Congratulations, mohkha and Traveling Surfer! Such a wonderful way to start the New Year ! 


We received an approval, woo-hoo!!!!!!!


----------



## nyclon

Congratulations.

Lots of unnecessary stuff:

Copy of applicant's Masters
FBI clearance
Sponsor's driving licence
Sponsor's voter's registration
Everything under Section IV except for the marriage certificate and the photos although 8 was excessive
Letter confirming amount of tax paid
Flat inventory
Rental deposit confirmation
Photos of gifts 
Excerpt from M.A. Dissertation

Adding unnecessary documents doesn't strengthen your case.


----------



## asimps87

Joppa said:


> If you are here on family route (as spouse or unmarried partner), and you entered UK on 33-month visa, then the earliest you can apply to renew your leave on form FLR(M) is on the 30-month anniversary of your UK entry (not from 'valid from' date on your visa, unless you arrived here on the first day of validity), minus 28 days. So for example, if you arrived in UK on your settlement visa on 17th June 2015, you can apply on 17th December 2017 (30-month anniversary), minus 28 days which will be 19th November 2017. So that's the first day you can book your premium service centre appointment for (for same-day service) or send off your application by post.
> 
> If you switched your leave within UK from fiancé(e) visa or any other non-visit visa (such as Tier 4 student, Tier 5 YMS or Tier 2 General) to leave to remain as spouse/partner on form FLR(M), your leave will be for exactly 30 months so you can renew up to 28 days before its expiry. This is also the case for ILR (settlement) application after being in UK for 5 years.
> 
> If you wish to renew or extend a non-settlement visa such as Tier 4 or Tier 2, there is no stipulation about how many days in advance you can apply, but your next leave will be valid from the date of issue, even if you had some days left on your previous visa or leave. Something to bear in mind if you can qualify for ILR after a stipulated period of residence, such as Tier 2 General. They usually allow up to 3 months short of prescribed period but naturally you don't want to cut it too finely.




I am from the US and I got married to my UK husband after applying for a settlement visa (fiance) and only received 6 months after paying £956 and getting my biometrics done. Is this right? I don't even know why I had them done because I don't have anything to do with biometrics. Now that we would like to switch my visa to the FLR(M), we STILL need an insane amount of money in savings, since he doesn't make the £18,500 annually. Now I most likely will have to go back to the states after getting married. Is anyone else having this trouble? I mean really, who has so much money in savings after getting married!


----------



## khadija123

hello joppa
I just read your thread about when we can earliste apply .its great to know that we can apply early I m going to apply soon I told my husband that we can apply early as we are planing to travel soon. but he said no you cant the ruls is to apply 4 weeks befor expiry date.
could you please give me the link or uk border ruls page that shouse that we can apply at my 30 anneversary in the uk . thank you so much joppa I will never forget your help with my fisrt spouse visa .:yo::yo::yo::yo:
khadija:


----------



## belmonte

Hello Joppa/Nyclon!

It's been a while since I've been back on. So nice to see you all still helping out in this forum!! 

I had a quick question - I may be totally clueless on this one, but is there a specific reason why my spouse settlement visa was only issued/valid for 30 months rather than 33 months?

issued on: 23 June 2014
valid until: 23 December 2016

cheers!


----------



## belmonte

belmonte said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Okay this might be my final post for a few days! -- my final timeline
> 
> Country of Origin: USA
> Visa: Settlement - UK Fiancé Visa (Priority)
> Online application: 07 April 2014
> BioMetrics: 17 Apr 2014
> Sent Pkg to Sheffield via FedEx: 17 Apr 2014
> FedEx Tracking confirmed delivery at Sheffield: 24 Apr 2014
> Email confirmation processing documents at Sheffield: 26 Apr 2014
> Decision made notification: 16 May 2014
> Email confirmation for shipment back to me: 21 May 2014 *email also said I was approved for UK VISA*
> Expected Delivery at my doorstep: Friday 23 May 2014 by 10:30 AM -- flying out that night!
> 
> thank you once again all



Just happened upon my old posts from before I moved to the UK. More than a year and a half later, and it's amazing at how much things change!! May 2014 was such an exciting time in life  Keep going, for all of you who are still applying for visas and are feeling discouraged.


----------



## xcrossthepond

*Happy New Year! It's Done.*

I am indebted to everyone on this forum especially the moderators. I don’t think I could have gotten through this process without the real world advice and help that I received here. So I am sending a big Thank You to everyone that participated in answering or explaining any questions that I had. I received my fiancé visa on 04/01/2016.  

* Before I go, I do have one more question. My visa states that it is valid from 29/01/2016 to 29/07/2016 does that mean I have 30 days from 29/01/2016 to arrive in the UK?*

Here is my timeline listed below.

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé/settlement (priority) 
Date application submitted (online): December 3, 2015
Date biometrics taken: December 8, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: December 15, 2015
Date acknowledge received by UKBA: December 23, 2015
Date decision was made: December 30, 2015
Date your visa was received: January 4, 2016

Thanks again!


----------



## nyclon

xcrossthepond said:


> I am indebted to everyone on this forum especially the moderators. I don’t think I could have gotten through this process without the real world advice and help that I received here. So I am sending a big Thank You to everyone that participated in answering or explaining any questions that I had. I received my fiancé visa on 04/01/2016.
> 
> * Before I go, I do have one more question. My visa states that it is valid from 29/01/2016 to 29/07/2016 does that mean I have 30 days from 29/01/2016 to arrive in the UK?*
> 
> Here is my timeline listed below.
> 
> Country applying from: US
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancé/settlement (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): December 3, 2015
> Date biometrics taken: December 8, 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: December 15, 2015
> Date acknowledge received by UKBA: December 23, 2015
> Date decision was made: December 30, 2015
> Date your visa was received: January 4, 2016
> 
> Thanks again!


You can arrive anytime from the valid from to the valid to date. The 30 days to enter requirement is for visa issued for longer than 6 months. Since your fiancé visa is only issued for 6 months this does not apply to you.


----------



## xcrossthepond

nyclon said:


> You can arrive anytime from the valid from to the valid to date. The 30 days to enter requirement is for visa issued for longer than 6 months. Since your fiancé visa is only issued for 6 months this does not apply to you.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Joppa

Was it issued in US or UK?


----------



## belmonte

Joppa said:


> Was it issued in US or UK?


It was issued in the UK on a same day premium service appointment.


----------



## Joppa

Then that's correct. As you are already in UK, the leave kicks in immediately and you don't need a 3-month cushion to organise travel to UK, if you applied overseas. You can apply for renewal from 28 days before the expiry date.


----------



## zix

zix said:


> Country applying from: Singapore
> Type of visa applied for: Wife - Settlement (Non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 09/12/15
> Date biometrics taken: 11/12/15
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Decision Made: -
> Date your visa was received: -
> 
> Hi. I'm new here. I only came across this forum after I submitted my application. I'm worried because I only submitted about 10 photos for proof of relationship. A few wedding photos, family photos and skype screenshots. Is there a high chance that my application will get rejected?


Type of visa applied for: Wife - Settlement (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 09/12/2015
Date biometrics taken: 11/12/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Decision Made: 05/01/2016
Date your visa was received: 06/01/2016


I received my visa today and I'm over the moon. 

I came across this forum after I submitted my application and realised I lacked of relationship evidence. I sent 10 photos but did not label any of them. I emailed UKVI and the embassy in Manila asking if I could add on additional documents. Embassy said they can't answer my enquiry and referred me to UKVI and UKVI said no. The next day, I received an email from the embassy requesting the additional documents from me. So I guess my first email did get through to them. Very lucky. 

Also, my visa got approved in 13 working days. Priority service offers 10 and I'm glad I didn't take it. The turn around time for Singapore was 100% in 15 days. 

Good luck to everyone applying for their visas! Nerve wrecking but worth it


----------



## kotch

I'm properly confused over this issue.

As I understand it from this forum, if you were issued a 33 month visa abroad you can apply 28 days before your 30 month anniversary of entering the UK.

However, I called the good people at the immigration office and they insisted, unequivocally that you could only apply 28 prior to the expiry date on the visa in the passport, regardless of if it's a 30 month or 33 month. I tried a few different ways of phrasing the question - always received the same answer.

So now I'm wondering which is the correct information?

I guess it wouldn't be the first time the people that worked there got their rear ends confused with their elbows.....


----------



## nyclon

The forum information is correct. The helpline is not manned by UKVI staff. You can search the forum and find many, many members who have been misinformed by calling the helpline.


----------



## Joppa

UKVI enquiry service, run by a commercial organisation called Hinduja Global Solutions, is really poor. Call centre staff aren't trained immigration officers and just read off a script on their screen. While 28 days before expiry is correct for leave (visa) issued in UK (as you will be switching automatically to the new visa on the date of issue), for visas issued abroad, it's the date of entry that matters, and 30 months is worked out from that date.


----------



## kotch

Whilst I should be utterly shocked at the news that the call centre is run by an outsourced company who are in it for a profit and are doing a terrible job of it, I am not, for two reasons:

1) If the government are happy to sell off our NHS and energy supplies then they ate definitely happy to sell off our immigration advice.

2) General experience with immigration process has led me to be very cynical!


----------



## mhuk01

mherzing3 said:


> Got our visa in the mail , and it was approved!!!!
> 
> So happy that I will be seeing my hubby in 9 days! Thank you again to everyone on this forum , could not have done it without you!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear!!
> 
> 
> If anyone ever happend to have questions about combining overseas salaried income and self employment, I am your girl!
> 
> It was the most confusing thing ever and Im so glad we made it! THANK YOU TO EVERYONE!!
> 
> MEGAN


That's great news! I am in what seems to be a very similar situation. Myself and my fiance both work on cruise ships, and I am a musician! I am from UK and she is from Hong Kong. We are currently going through the minefield of information that is applying for a visa. Would it be possible to discuss some of these things through private message at some point with yourselves? I feel you would be a great help to us as you've already been through it!
Congratulations again 
Martin


----------



## nyclon

mhuk01 said:


> That's great news! I am in what seems to be a very similar situation. Myself and my fiance both work on cruise ships, and I am a musician! I am from UK and she is from Hong Kong. We are currently going through the minefield of information that is applying for a visa. Would it be possible to discuss some of these things through private message at some point with yourselves? I feel you would be a great help to us as you've already been through it!
> Congratulations again
> Martin


We encourage you to ask your questions on the forum. After all, that's what the forum is for. Just as that member's posts have helped you, your posts and questions could help someone else.


----------



## Joppa

On the whole, UKVI don't give advice. What they want you to do is to apply, and they will look into it. Advisory service is self-financing, as the cost is borne by callers using a premium line, You do get free advice by sending emails. They don't guarantee the advice you get can be relied on, and instead suggest you contact a registered immigration advisor, who will almost always charge.


----------



## Vallee

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 23 December 2015
Date biometrics taken: 29 December 2015 
Date documentation was sent to Sheffield: 31 December 2015 (same-day courier)
Date of acknowledgement email: 5 January 2016 (11:00am)
Date of decision: 7 January 2016 (9:00am)
Date your visa was received: Currently waiting

Hopefully this gives people an idea of the processing time for 2016.


----------



## DED

*Thank you..Joppa*

I Just want to thank you as you must spend so much time on this site.
Although I am not involved in this thread I learning from your notes as I am almost the same

I would not have made it this far if I had not been helped with such as you on this excellent forum.

One question while on.....
I am due to renew / extend spouse visa around April, do you know how long the current backlog is for normal application rather than having to pay extra for premium service? I will apply in April with visa due to expire in June

Regards


----------



## nyclon

DED said:


> I Just want to thank you as you must spend so much time on this site.
> Although I am not involved in this thread I learning from your notes as I am almost the same
> 
> I would not have made it this far if I had not been helped with such as you on this excellent forum.
> 
> One question while on.....
> I am due to renew / extend spouse visa around April, do you know how long the current backlog is for normal application rather than having to pay extra for premium service? I will apply in April with visa due to expire in June
> 
> Regards


Do a search. There are 2 timeline threads. One general and one for postal applications for FLR (M). Whether your applications is straightforward or complicated, it's simply added to the queue so it has more to do with the current workload. Obviously no one can predict what will be happening in April but at the moment it seems to be at least 2 months.


----------



## SimonJoy

Country applying from: Philippines (Manila)
Type of visa applied for: Fiance visa (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (Online): 14 December 2015
Date biometrics taken: 15 December 2015 
Date of decision email: 8 January 2016 (15 working days)
Date your decision: Currently waiting
Date of visa: Currently waiting

Little worried that has been dealt with very quickly


----------



## Niles_Amadeus

Country applying from:Harare ,Zimbabwe
Type of visa applied for:Ancestral Dependents (One adult and two minors)
Date application submitted (online or in person):26 October 2015
Date biometrics taken:5 November 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 9 November 2015
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria ,South Africa
Projected timeline given:
Date of acknowledgement email: Currently waiting 
Date of decision: Currently waiting
Date your visa was received: Currently waiting

Hopeful we will receive good news in the next coming days.


----------



## ariesgreeneyes

Hi all
My husband is Barbadian and I am British. We did online application for his spouse visa: 29 September 2015
Submitted biometrics and papers in Barbados: 8 October 2015
We received various emails asking me to send a pre-paid envelope to them so they can send my documents back and last email was 23 December saying our application has not been straightforward and they are unable to meet the specified timeframes. We are worried as we dont know what that means?
I have now had to leave my husband in Barbados and return to the UK and dont know when I will see my husband again.
Does anyone know if the email we received is normal procedure and how much longer the visa should take? It has been 13 weeks so far. The whole process is so stressful


----------



## heihaci

Hi all

Thanks to all that have advised me the last week or two and i hope my queries have helped others. I've just sent all the paperwork to my wife by DHL

Country applying from: Bangladesh
Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa 
Date application submitted (online): 03 01 2016
Date biometrics to be taken: 18 01 2016


----------



## sootyandco

Country applying from: South Korea
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted (online):30th Nov 2015
Date biometrics taken: 14th Dec 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines
Projected timeline given: 3 months (was quite shocked by this)
Date of acknowledgement email: Not received
Date of decision made email: 6th Jan 2016
Date your visa was received: 8th Jan 2016

Hi all, I found this website about 2 days before my wife's biometric appointment. I was in two minds about whether we should postpone and read through everyone's suggestions. In the end we went with everything we had prepared. Thankfully we got the answer everyone here is looking for.


----------



## vanderlyle

Hello All - this is my first visa application and wanted to share my timeline and also see if anyone has guidance on the response I've received so far:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 Intra-Company Transfer (2 Years)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 29 Dec 2015
Date biometrics taken: 5 Jan 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 6 Jan 2016
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 7 days (priority service)
Date of Acknowledgement e-mail: 7 Jan 2016
Date of Visa Issued e-mail: 8 Jan 2016
Date your visa was received: Pending

This was a remarkably quick turnaround. My e-mail subject was "Your UK visa has been issued" and it stated "We are happy to inform you that your visa has been printed." I understand from reading up that this is not a guarantee but is it relatively safe to assume the visa was approved considering the e-mail and the <48hr turnaround? This is for a work assignment and I am sponsored by the firm.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## aussieninja

SimonJoy said:


> Country applying from: Philippines (Manila)
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance visa (Non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (Online): 14 December 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 15 December 2015
> Date of decision email: 8 January 2016 (15 working days)
> Date your decision: Currently waiting
> Date of visa: Currently waiting
> 
> Little worried that has been dealt with very quickly


If it makes you feel any better, I received a "Decision made' email 2 days after my biometrics were taken, and all documents had to be shipped from Perth to Manila. Hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## ariesgreeneyes

Hi
Does anyone know how long spouse visas usually take for Barbados as my husband is still waiting and we applied 14 weeks ago. I am British and he is Barbadian. Is it normal for us to be waiting this long?
The last email we had from Sheffield said our application was not straightforward and unable to meet the specified timeframe. Joppa would you know as I have read how knowledgeable and helpful you are on here?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon

ariesgreeneyes said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know how long spouse visas usually take for Barbados as my husband is still waiting and we applied 14 weeks ago. I am British and he is Barbadian. Is it normal for us to be waiting this long?
> The last email we had from Sheffield said our application was not straightforward and unable to meet the specified timeframe. Joppa would you know as I have read how knowledgeable and helpful you are on here?
> 
> Thanks


The latest information is for November when visas were processed in 60 days. That's business days and just a historical guideline. Take into consideration during the holidays they were probably short staffed. If you've been informed that your application is not straightforward then they obviously need more time to make a decision.

https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times


----------



## SimonJoy

Good news.

My fiance now has her visa. 

Country applying from: Philippines (Manila)
Type of visa applied for: Fiance visa (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (Online): 14 December 2015
Date biometrics taken: 15 December 2015 
Date of decision email: 8 January 2016 (15 working days)
Date of visa was received: 11 January 2016

Thanks to all the wonderful people on this forum. I wish all the people going through the stress of an application to be with a loved one all the luck in the world.


----------



## Anmare

I scoured all threads and the UK Gov.UK site and in the end would really appreciate confirmation of my calculations and what I need to do. 

I entered the UK on 14 August 2013 on my 2.5 year spousal visa. So according to my calculations I can apply 14 January 2016? My visa is valid from 12/04/2013 and I must add that it took almost 4 months to process. I received the visa literally on the 25 July 2013. 

Form to be completed : FLR (M) for a further 30 months (to complete the 60 months residence requirement for ILR).

I would greatly appreciate a reply.


----------



## Joppa

Are your dates correct? If you entered UK more than 4 months from the 'valid from' date, you won't have enough time left to complete your 2.5 years in UK. What is the 'valid until' date of your visa?


----------



## Anmare

It is valid from 12/07/2013 until 12/04/2016. Stupid me! I looked at the wrong visa. 

I entered the UK on 14/08/2013.


----------



## ariesgreeneyes

Thanks Nyclon
I received an email today 11 Jan 2016 saying a decision has been made and asking me to send a prepaid envelope so they can send my documents back. I already sent them one when they asked about 8 weeks ago so they obviously lost it! Do you know how long it usually takes for visa to be sent back after the decision email has been sent? Im sending them a prepaid envelope tomorrow.


----------



## aussieninja

Hey guys, anyone from Perth recently received their passport/visa? I received my 'decision made' email on the 7/1 and an email from VFS on the 11/1 and still no sign of my documents. Paid priority service too. Anyone know if they're sent direct back from Manila to Perth or to another hub in Australia?


----------



## Anmare

Joppa said:


> Are your dates correct? If you entered UK more than 4 months from the 'valid from' date, you won't have enough time left to complete your 2.5 years in UK. What is the 'valid until' date of your visa?


Sorry Joppa, I looked at the wrong visa. It is valid from 12/07/2013 until 12/04/2016. 

I entered the UK on 14/08/2013.


----------



## nyclon

Anmare said:


> Sorry Joppa, I looked at the wrong visa. It is valid from 12/07/2013 until 12/04/2016.
> 
> I entered the UK on 14/08/2013.


So as per the original post in this thread you count back 28 days from your 30 month anniversary.


----------



## raf1984

Hi

Hope all is. Now the time has come to apply for FLR. Just to confirm will theApplicant need to do English language requirement at B1 or A1 together with the Life in the UK test? I would greatly appreciate it if you could please advise.

Kind Regards


----------



## raf1984

What are the basic requirements for FLR


----------



## Joppa

Start a new thread and post on the main forum. You must be more specific about your question, such as financial requirement, accommodation, cohabitation etc.


----------



## aussieninja

Got it!! Flying tomorrow night now.

Country applying from: Australia (Manila)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa (Priority)
Date application submitted (Online): 30 December 2015
Date biometrics taken: 5 Jan 2016 
Date of decision email: 7 Jan 2016
Date of visa was received: 13 Jan 2016

Thanks SO MUCH to Joppa and everyone else on this forum. God send.


----------



## Anmare

nyclon said:


> So as per the original post in this thread you count back 28 days from your 30 month anniversary.


Great thank you. According to my calculations I can start my application next week the 14th.


----------



## namdog

aussieninja said:


> Hey guys, anyone from Perth recently received their passport/visa? I received my 'decision made' email on the 7/1 and an email from VFS on the 11/1 and still no sign of my documents. Paid priority service too. Anyone know if they're sent direct back from Manila to Perth or to another hub in Australia?


Not in Perth but I have the same exact dates as you for decision made and VFS, and I'm still waiting


----------



## darkoman

Hi All,

Below is the time line for my wife and visa for her son.

Please list the following:
Country applying from: *India*
Type of visa applied for: *Spouse*
Date application submitted (online): *12 January 2016*
Date application submitted (in person):* 14 January 2016*
Date biometrics taken: *14 January 2016*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *document forwarded 14 January 2016*
Office location processing your visa: *Mumbai*
Projected timeline given: *60 working Days*
Date your visa was received: Hopefully in next few weeks


----------



## ariesgreeneyes

Hi
Does anyone know how long it usually takes for passport to be sent back once the decision email has been sent? We got email on 11th January 2016 and they were asking me to send a prepaid envelope even though I sent one 2 months ago! I posted it on 12th January. My husband is in Barbados waiting for passport so he can book a flight to come over to me. We just want to know the decision as the email doesnt tell us anything


----------



## nyclon

ariesgreeneyes said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know how long it usually takes for passport to be sent back once the decision email has been sent? We got email on 11th January 2016 and they were asking me to send a prepaid envelope even though I sent one 2 months ago! I posted it on 12th January. My husband is in Barbados waiting for passport so he can book a flight to come over to me. We just want to know the decision as the email doesnt tell us anything


You just have to be patient. It takes as long as it takes.


----------



## ariesgreeneyes

I just wondered if there was a typical timeframe to receive documents back once decision has been made. We submitted biometrics 8 October 2015 so have already waited 14 weeks.


----------



## nyclon

ariesgreeneyes said:


> I just wondered if there was a typical timeframe to receive documents back once decision has been made. We submitted biometrics 8 October 2015 so have already waited 14 weeks.


No. There is no typical timeframe.


----------



## ariesgreeneyes

Looking on here it seems most people have received their passports 4-5 days after they received the decision email.


----------



## andrisaacs

Good news everyone,

Here is my timeline:

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: 2nd FLR (M)
Date application submitted (post): 26-11-15
Application arrived at Durham office: 27-11-15
Email confirming address: 06-01-16
Biometric letter received: 09-01-16
Date biometrics submitted: 11-01-16
Approval letter received: 16-01-16
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks
Date your visa was received: they said within 10 days after receiving approval letter

all in all it's quite smooth. Except for the 1st Bio letter which was sent to my neighbour 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## nyclon

ariesgreeneyes said:


> Looking on here it seems most people have received their passports 4-5 days after they received the decision email.


The process is different for different countries.


----------



## tervozina

Country applying from: Dubai, UAE
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 24 December 2015
Date application submitted (in person): 11 January 2016
Date biometrics taken: 11 January 2016
Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi, UAE
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office : 12 January 2016
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Date of decision made email: 17 January 2016
Date your visa was received: 17 January 2016

So happy to get it! Now I can start packing and give my notice at work


----------



## ariesgreeneyes

That is why I came on here hoping to get some information on how long it takes to get passport back in Barbados. I thought someone may know.


----------



## nyclon

ariesgreeneyes said:


> That is why I came on here hoping to get some information on how long it takes to get passport back in Barbados. I thought someone may know.


I understand however I don't think we have had many recent forum members from Barbados and you can't rely on the experience of someone from another country because the process differs from country to country.


----------



## Kitty star

*US to UK*

My timeline

Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA my husband is in NC
Type of visa applied for: Spouse. Non priority. 
Date application submitted (online): November 15
Date biometrics taken: 19 November 15
Date documentation was received by UK office: 9 December 15
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 

Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## ariesgreeneyes

nyclon said:


> I understand however I don't think we have had many recent forum members from Barbados and you can't rely on the experience of someone from another country because the process differs from country to country.


I am a UK citizen and my husband is Barbadian. Has anyone had any experience applying for a spouse visa from Barbados and does anyone know how long it takes to get passport back once the decision email has been received?
Thanks all.


----------



## ariesgreeneyes

Hi WHS172

I just wanted to know if you received the spouse visa yet?
I am waiting for my husband's to come through he is Barbadian. We submitted biometrics on 8th October in Barbados and we received an email 11 January 2016 to say a decision has been made but we have no idea what the decision is and we don't know how long it takes for the passport to be sent back to Barbados from Jamaica.
It took over the 60 days and we were hoping to get the visa before Xmas. I was fortunate enough to spend Xmas and New Year with my husband in Barbados but just want him home now in the UK the whole process has been so stressful and the Home Office won't tell you anything at all.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

ariesgreeneyes said:


> Hi WHS172 I just wanted to know if you received the spouse visa yet? I am waiting for my husband's to come through he is Barbadian. We submitted biometrics on 8th October in Barbados and we received an email 11 January 2016 to say a decision has been made but we have no idea what the decision is and we don't know how long it takes for the passport to be sent back to Barbados from Jamaica. It took over the 60 days and we were hoping to get the visa before Xmas. I was fortunate enough to spend Xmas and New Year with my husband in Barbados but just want him home now in the UK the whole process has been so stressful and the Home Office won't tell you anything at all.


I know the waiting is so hard but that is all you can do. When we applied in early 2014, the application also went through Jamaica and it was at least a week after the email saying it had been processed arrived, that we received the documents back. You may find you receive the supporting documents back before your husband gets his passport back.


----------



## ariesgreeneyes

Thank you so much for your response. Yes its just a waiting game but so stressful and we have already been waiting 14 weeks. They have asked me for a prepaid envelope twice now as they must have lost the first one. Fingers crossed my husband will be here soon


----------



## Peonie123

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Wife Settlement Visa 
Date application submitted (online or in person): December 11 2015 (online)
Date biometrics taken: December 29 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: December 30 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK 
Projected timeline given: Priority (12 weeks without priority) 
Date your visa was received: January 15 2016 

yay SUCCESS!


----------



## asimps87

Hi! I'm wondering about your spouse settlement process. I'm also from the US and my husband is from the UK. We applied for the settlement visa but at the time we were engaged and they only gave me a marriage visa for 6 months, not the 2 and a half years which is what we paid for. Is this similar to your situation or different?


----------



## asimps87

belmonte said:


> Hello Joppa/Nyclon!
> 
> It's been a while since I've been back on. So nice to see you all still helping out in this forum!!
> 
> I had a quick question - I may be totally clueless on this one, but is there a specific reason why my spouse settlement visa was only issued/valid for 30 months rather than 33 months?
> 
> issued on: 23 June 2014
> valid until: 23 December 2016
> 
> cheers!



Hi! I'm wondering about your spouse settlement process. I'm also from the US and my husband is from the UK. We applied for the settlement visa but at the time we were engaged and they only gave me a marriage visa for 6 months, not the 2 and a half years which is what we paid for. Is this similar to your situation or different?


----------



## WHS172

I have not yet received my passport. I emailed them today and was told a decision has been made and supporting documents are being sent back. We applied on October 26, my husband was scheduled for his sponsorship interview on Janaury 8, however he was late and not interviewed. I had emailed them and they said they would contact him however they did not. I am now anxious and nervous re the decision. Were you interviewed? It's a stressful process but we all have to be optimistic about the decisions so we can be with our spouses


----------



## Strider2001

Hi Everyone! I have been reading quite a lot on here to put my wife's FLR M application and documents together and it has helped tremendously. However, I couldn't find an answer to one question which has recently developed for me.
We were on track to send the postal (FLR M) application well before the expiry date of my wife's valid until visa date but now we need to travel abroad due to family emergency by the end of Feb. So I am looking to go through the Premium service center to renew the visa quickly if possible. My question is, the earliest appointment date that the system offered us was 02/02/2016 and this is also the valid until date on the visa. Will this appointment be considered valid?

Note: We could only apply this month as my wife didn't arrive in the UK until nearly the end of the 3rd month from 'Valid from' date.


----------



## Joppa

Yes, you can. Just!


----------



## Strider2001

Thanks for the quick reply Joppa. That is reassuring to know. Although having it last minute still feels nerve-wracking!


----------



## saga9

*Spouse Visa Granted *

I must thank everyone in this forum for your replies and posts specially from Joppa, skyf & shamila for my queries.

My visa is granted and time scale is below:

Online Application: 23/12/2015
Biometrics & Document submission at VFS: 24/12/2015
Application Received at Chennai VFS office: 31/12/2015
Decision made email received: 18/01/2016

(VFS local office was closed from 25th to 28th December, January 1st and 15th were holidays)

I must mention that the lady who handled my documents was very careless, she lost one of my photos infront of me (they request two though it is only one in the instructions provided). To find it out few other staff members had to involve and one of them found it. Before that she checked the document bag few times but couldn't find. She wanted me to take a new photograph. I was totally dissapointed their way, they don't understand how efforts we put to come at this stage. Since it's a local holiday I was the only applicant in the centre.


----------



## Munro

*Query about timeline*

*Country applying from:* United States
*Type of visa applied for:* Spousal (Priority)
*Date application submitted (online):* 09/12/15
*Date biometrics taken:* 18/12/15
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* Application received 5/1/2016, courier waybill received 8/1/2015
*Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
*Decision Made:* On 15/1/2016 I contacted UKVI international through the email service and they stated that they had looked up my status and that “the application has been processed and a decision has been made.” However, I haven’t heard anything from UKVI directly as of 22/1/2016 (5 business days). Any suggestions on how to find out the exact status (i.e. still processing, administrative, etc.)? So far I am at 10 business days since my application and 5 business days since I heard from the email service that a decision was made.
*Date your visa was received:* waiting


----------



## Joppa

You should hear from them soon, no doubt.


----------



## fermi76

*reapply after refusal*

Hello everybody, first at all thank you for your willing to help and all your shared experiences.

This is my history:

1* application
Country applying from: Thailand
Type of visa applied for: EEA no priority
Date application submitted (online): 13/12/15
Date biometrics taken: 30/12/15
Application received: 30/12/2015.
Email a decisonon has been made on 08/01/2016
Documents collected: 11/01/2016

In the object of email I have got there was only the GWxxxxxxx number. My GF visa was rejected. (in the time docs were submitted she was still GF) Got a refusal note stating: “You have submitted the bio data page of your sponsors' passport but no documents to confirm any visit he may have made to Thailand...there is limited evidence of any ongoing contact”. 

I submitted a lot of pics, with her, her parents, her relatives and friends . Pics of our engagement on 27 April 2013. I submitted also the Nulla Osta to the marriage released form the Italian Embassy in Bangkok. And a lot more. But of course I forgot to attach to the docs the visas I got on my passport. So ok I thought, the refusal maybe is right.

So decided to apply again with the visas, this time also with the marriage certificate and its translation and photos of our wedding party.


2* application
Country applying from: Thailand
Type of visa applied for: EEA no priority
Date application submitted (online): 13/01/16
Date biometrics taken: 19/01/16
Application received: 19/01/16.
Email a decisonon has been made on 21/01/2016
Documents collected: still waiting

I am worry because the email subject was same same at the firs application and also the content except for some phrases. in the new email I got also : 
"Please visit our website for information about how to contact us: 
link contact uk visa office

UK Visas and Immigration,
South-east Asia."

I am very worry, also because they made a decision in just 2 days. 

In the first application we stated that she wanted to leave with me on 24 January 2016 ( yes tomorrow I am leaving alone). In the second one we set the arrival date in Uk on 1 February 2016.


----------



## jangolo

fermi76 said:


> Hello everybody, first at all thank you for your willing to help and all your shared experiences.
> 
> This is my history:
> 
> 1* application
> Country applying from: Thailand
> Type of visa applied for: EEA no priority
> Date application submitted (online): 13/12/15
> Date biometrics taken: 30/12/15
> Application received: 30/12/2015.
> Email a decisonon has been made on 08/01/2016
> Documents collected: 11/01/2016
> 
> In the object of email I have got there was only the GWxxxxxxx number. My GF visa was rejected. (in the time docs were submitted she was still GF) Got a refusal note stating: “You have submitted the bio data page of your sponsors' passport but no documents to confirm any visit he may have made to Thailand...there is limited evidence of any ongoing contact”.
> 
> I submitted a lot of pics, with her, her parents, her relatives and friends . Pics of our engagement on 27 April 2013. I submitted also the Nulla Osta to the marriage released form the Italian Embassy in Bangkok. And a lot more. But of course I forgot to attach to the docs the visas I got on my passport. So ok I thought, the refusal maybe is right.
> 
> So decided to apply again with the visas, this time also with the marriage certificate and its translation and photos of our wedding party.
> 
> 
> 2* application
> Country applying from: Thailand
> Type of visa applied for: EEA no priority
> Date application submitted (online): 13/01/16
> Date biometrics taken: 19/01/16
> Application received: 19/01/16.
> Email a decisonon has been made on 21/01/2016
> Documents collected: still waiting
> 
> I am worry because the email subject was same same at the firs application and also the content except for some phrases. in the new email I got also :
> "Please visit our website for information about how to contact us:
> link contact uk visa office
> 
> UK Visas and Immigration,
> South-east Asia."
> 
> I am very worry, also because they made a decision in just 2 days.
> 
> In the first application we stated that she wanted to leave with me on 24 January 2016 ( yes tomorrow I am leaving alone). In the second one we set the arrival date in Uk on 1 February 2016.


Hello,
Did you include other relationship evidence such as Whatsapp chat history, Phone call records, emails e.t.c. I doubt pictures alone will be sufficient as the relationship evidence. But you never know it all depends on the case workers, fingers crossed it will be a positive one.


----------



## jangolo

Vallee said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 23 December 2015
> Date biometrics taken: 29 December 2015
> Date documentation was sent to Sheffield: 31 December 2015 (same-day courier)
> Date of acknowledgement email: 5 January 2016 (11:00am)
> Date of decision: 7 January 2016 (9:00am)
> Date your visa was received: Currently waiting
> 
> Hopefully this gives people an idea of the processing time for 2016.


Have you received your visa yet?


----------



## fermi76

Peonie123 said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Wife Settlement Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): December 11 2015 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: December 29 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: December 30 2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: Priority (12 weeks without priority)
> Date your visa was received: January 15 2016
> 
> yay SUCCESS!


Thanks for replying.... 
No I didn't attach those....i have attached several screen shots of Skype and Line video calling instead


----------



## jangolo

fermi76 said:


> Thanks for replying....
> No I didn't attach those....i have attached several screen shots of Skype and Line video calling instead


Oh I see, well all is well. Keep the faith! hopefully it is good news


----------



## aqeelnj

*Kuwait Timeline*

I had chosen the standard service. Intended travel date put as 10-Apr-16

11-Jan-16	
Online application submitted. 
Online Visa application payment
Online Health surcharge payment
Booked appointment for 12-Jan-16 to submit application and documents at VAC - VFS Global Kuwait 

12-Jan-16	
Documents submitted at VAC - VFS Global Kuwait
Biometrics at VAC - VFS Globas Kuwait

13-Jan-16	
Acknowledgement email received - your UK visa application is now being prepared for assessment by an Entry Clearance Officer. 

19-Jan-16	
email received -your UK visa application is now concluded.

20-Jan-16	
email received - VFS Global Kuwait - your documents are ready for collection at VAC
passport collected from VAC. 1 month visa stamp 03-Apr-16 to 03-May-16. 
BRP letter says BRP will be ready for collection on 10-Apr-16. 
On BRP letter Entry clearance period from 03-Apr-16 to 03-Jan-19 (33 months)

A big weight off the chest. GLAD AND RELIEVED. 
Thank you all the people on this forum who commented on the queries posted and advised.


----------



## NewUser93

*My timeline spouse visa OCT 2015*

Online application: 5th Oct
Biometrics: 7th Oct 
Email confirmation from Sheffield: 15 Oct
Posted documents: 16 Oct
Not straightforward email 26 Nov
Waiting to be assessed by an eco: 04 Jan
Processed update email: 11 Jan
Collected passport: Alhamdulillah Visa granted


----------



## coffee14

Country applying from: Vietnam, from Ho Chi Minh City
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé visa, Category F
Date application submitted online: 14/01/2016
Date biometrics taken: 15/01/2016 at 9.30AM
Date documentation was received by UKVI Bangkok: 15/01/2016 at 3:20PM
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
*Actual timeline: 7 working days*
Date received 'A decision has been made' email: 22/01/2016
Visa ready to pick up at VFS Ho Chi Minh: 25/01/2016


We are so overwhelmed how quick it was! We were nervous when we got the email informing the application was processed after only 7 days, worried that something went wrong. But it was all good things! So happy!!! Thanks the people here on this forum for giving us lots of ideas of how to do this right. x


----------



## eda92

Country applying from: Italy
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 6 December 2015 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 14 December 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15 December 2015
Office location processing your visa: I don't know
Projected timeline given: 60 working days 
Decision email received: waiting......
Date your visa was received: waiting.....


----------



## daisy m

Hi Joppa
My spouse visa is valid from 10/01/2014 to 10/10/2016. I entered UK on 22/12/2013 then was told by Teeside immigration officer to leave and re-enter UK in order to activate my visa. I then went to Switzerland on 28/03/2014 and re-enter UK on 30/03/2014 and got my visa stamped on that date. Which arrival date should I use to renew my visa?


----------



## jangolo

fermi76 said:


> Thank you guys.
> 
> This morning got the wife's passport with EEA family VISA valid from 1 feb to 1 aug. So happy!
> 
> Could I ask : with this visa my wifr can go with me in Italy to visit my parents for 1 week or i need to do a new visa?
> 
> Thanks again guys!


Fantastic! Very happy for you. She will need a visa


----------



## nyclon

daisy m said:


> Hi Joppa
> My spouse visa is valid from 10/01/2014 to 10/10/2016. I entered UK on 22/12/2013 then was told by Teeside immigration officer to leave and re-enter UK in order to activate my visa. I then went to Switzerland on 28/03/2014 and re-enter UK on 30/03/2014 and got my visa stamped on that date. Which arrival date should I use to renew my visa?


Count back 28 days from the date that will be the 30 month anniversary of you're arrival after the valid date.


----------



## phunkymonkey

*Spouse settlement visa *

*Country applying from: *Dubai, UAE (as an expat here)
*Type of visa applied for: *Spouse (Non-priority)
*Date application submitted online: *20 Jan 2016
*Date biometrics taken: *25 Jan 2016
*Date documentation was received by UKVI:* I received an SMS on the same day stating that my application was forwarded to UKVI
*Projected timeline given:* 60 working days (this is verbal from the VFS people though. how do we know the projected timeline?)
*Intended date of travel: *Early March (perhaps this is idealistic, but I'm hoping to meet this deadline because I intend to complete my one's month notice - or more - before I get the visa)

Some observations:
'Get it Right' service didn't really give me assurance to be honest. Anyway, the officer accepted all copies except for the marriage cert, which she really wanted the actual cert even though I had a certified true copy. I guess that's the most important thing in the application as a solid proof of our relationship (we also submitted our relationship timeline, call logs, photos etc).

Passport Back Service - This was awesome. I didn't like the idea of not having my passport with me for a long time especially since I'm an expat. I wish I knew of this service from the VFS Dubai website (it wasn't stated!!!) so that I would've photocopied pages of my passport in a cheaper shop! Anyway, I was told that once a decision has been made (a positive one I assumed), I will need to submit my passport for 2-3 working days to VFS. 

SMS service - I don't really know what's the use of this... I guess it gives updates of the application ("inane" updates that won't be sent via email). 

All in all, my husband married an expensive woman. Lol.


----------



## fermi76

jangolo said:


> fermi76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys.
> 
> This morning got the wife's passport with EEA family VISA valid from 1 feb to 1 aug. So happy!
> 
> Could I ask : with this visa my wifr can go with me in Italy to visit my parents for 1 week or i need to do a new visa?
> 
> Thanks again guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic! Very happy for you. She will need a visa
Click to expand...

Thank you so much jangolo  

So the email with decision has been made with no reference number doesn't mean refusal at 100 %. At least for me


----------



## phunkymonkey

aqeelnj said:


> I had chosen the standard service. Intended travel date put as 10-Apr-16
> 
> 11-Jan-16
> Online application submitted.
> Online Visa application payment
> Online Health surcharge payment
> Booked appointment for 12-Jan-16 to submit application and documents at VAC - VFS Global Kuwait
> 
> 12-Jan-16
> Documents submitted at VAC - VFS Global Kuwait
> Biometrics at VAC - VFS Globas Kuwait
> 
> 13-Jan-16
> Acknowledgement email received - your UK visa application is now being prepared for assessment by an Entry Clearance Officer.
> 
> 19-Jan-16
> email received -your UK visa application is now concluded.
> 
> 20-Jan-16
> email received - VFS Global Kuwait - your documents are ready for collection at VAC
> passport collected from VAC. 1 month visa stamp 03-Apr-16 to 03-May-16.
> BRP letter says BRP will be ready for collection on 10-Apr-16.
> On BRP letter Entry clearance period from 03-Apr-16 to 03-Jan-19 (33 months)
> 
> A big weight off the chest. GLAD AND RELIEVED.
> Thank you all the people on this forum who commented on the queries posted and advised.


Congrats! Wow this was very fast!! Non-priority case?


----------



## daisy m

nyclon said:


> Count back 28 days from the date that will be the 30 month anniversary of you're arrival after the valid date.


Thanks. My question is which date should I count as 30 months anniversary, 22/12/2013 or 30/03/2014 (which visa is stamped)


----------



## nyclon

Please read the 1st post in this thread.


----------



## daisy m

nyclon said:


> Count back 28 days from the date that will be the 30 month anniversary of you're arrival after the valid date.


Sorry Nyclon I am still confused. Does that mean 30 month anniversary of 30/03/2014 when the visa was stamped?


----------



## nyclon

Of course, how could it be anything else? Your visa wasn't valid on 22/12/13.


----------



## daisy m

nyclon said:


> Of course, how could it be anything else? Your visa wasn't valid on 22/12/13.


Thanks a lot


----------



## darkoman

*Spouse Visa Successful*

Morning All,

My wife applied for spouse visa together with dependent visa for her son and thanks to Allah that they both received the visa this morning. 

At this point I would like to thank you everyone in this forum, especially Joppa, Nyclon and WestCoastCanadianGirl for answering all my questions and guiding me.

Her application was submitted at VFS global in Mumabi, India and she have received all her original documents back once the decision was made.

In her application she mentioned that she wanted to travel to UK on 27th February (I know that was a little silly but she thought they might issue her visa by than) Now that she have received the visa it is mentioned on her passport visa "valid from 27/02/2016 valid until 28/03/2016".

She also received the letter which mentioned that 

“Your application for a UK visa has been successful. This means that when you arrive in the UK you will have permission to enter as as SPOUSE/CP – Spouse/CP of from 27 Feb 2016to 27 Nov 2018”.

Please correct me if I am wrong but does this mean she can not travel before 27th February?

Thank you to all once again for providing all the help and support.

Below is the time line for my wife and visa for her son.

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): 12 January 2016
Date application submitted (in person): 14 January 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: 14 January 2016
Date documentation forwarded for processing (SMS): document forwarded 14 January 2016
Office location processing your visa: Mumbai
Projected timeline given: 60 working Days
Date your visa was received: 28 January 2016
Total working days Taken: 10 days


----------



## Kimi2490

Firstly, Congratulations! 

Secondly, yes it does mean that she cannot travel before 27th February. I might add, this issuing of visa from the date of intended travel seems to be a new development. When I applied in November 2014, my spouse visa was valid from date of issue, so I travelled the following week.

Good luck with everything !


----------



## darkoman

Thank you so much Kimi2490,

You have cleared my doubt. Well this will give her enough time to do her shopping and chill out in Mumabi for another 4 weeks  

Thanks once again.


----------



## phunkymonkey

darkoman said:


> Thank you so much Kimi2490,
> 
> You have cleared my doubt. Well this will give her enough time to do her shopping and chill out in Mumabi for another 4 weeks
> 
> Thanks once again.


Haha. That's so good. I hope I can get a quick reply to pack my life away as well.
Thanks for sharing the timeline.


----------



## mattst

hi, i hope i have posted correctly. my wifes visa had been assinged to a ECO in bogota now for 7 working days, how long do you think it will take to get a reply from them? i am in peru now. while i was in the uk i applied for FLR (O) and got refused, i apealed but they didnt get the fax and when i found this out my wife had infact overstayed 70 days, so we left the country on the 80th day volenteraly. will this hold up my wifes visa even longer? we fly on the 9th of feb!! need a reply from Bogota ASAP!
she appiled on the 19 nov using priority, and to top it off they processed the application as standard by mistake!!!! they put in a refund request on her behalf.


----------



## yunnipie

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement,spouse, priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): online, Jan 6, 2016
Date biometrics taken: Jan 19, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 21, 2016, confirmed and decision made Jan 26, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: Jan 28, 2016


----------



## SammyJC88

Hi guys, here's my priority spouse visa timeline

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement,spouse, priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): online, Jan 2, 2016
Date biometrics taken: Jan 6, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 20, 2016, confirmed and decision made Jan 27, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: Jan 28, 2016


----------



## Ceecee222

Hey guys just want to say thank you for all of the advice . Our spouse visa was granted on 25.01.16 we found out today !! 

Country applying from: Morroco
Type of visa applied for:
Settlement,spouse, non priority 
priority Date application submitted (online or in person): online, 10.11.15
Date biometrics taken: 23.11.15
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26.11.15
, confirmed and decision made 25.01.16 Office location processing your visa: Paris Date your visa was received: 29.01.16


----------



## okkhu

Hello dear forum members. First of all wish to thank all of you, especially Joppa, for the help given during last few months, as my visa has been granted successfully without any problems. Please let me know in case any of you require help. I am posting the details below.
Country applying from: Karachi, Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 (migrant), non priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 31st December 2015
Date biometrics taken: 4th January 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 6th January 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 3-4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 28 January 2016 

It took almost 3.5 weeks to get it. There was no interview conducted at any time.


----------



## sanae

Ceecee222 said:


> Hey guys just want to say thank you for all of the advice . Our spouse visa was granted on 25.01.16 we found out today !!
> 
> Country applying from: Morroco
> Type of visa applied for:
> Settlement,spouse, non priority
> priority Date application submitted (online or in person): online, 10.11.15
> Date biometrics taken: 23.11.15
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26.11.15
> , confirmed and decision made 25.01.16 Office location processing your visa: Paris Date your visa was received: 29.01.16


Hello, congratulations wish you all the best
Do you know if there is the priority visa service in morocco ? Also when you did the application and booked for the appointment they gave you the choice to choose the date or it was up to them ?


----------



## frandamby

sanae said:


> Hello, congratulations wish you all the best
> Do you know if there is the priority visa service in morocco ? Also when you did the application and booked for the appointment they gave you the choice to choose the date or it was up to them ?


Hi Sanae, 

My Fiance and I submitted our documents through TLS in Rabat. They do offer a priority service (which we used) and was £380. Also, you can choose the date and time of your appointment yourself. 

Whilst there, we were told that decisions are happening VERY quickly. We submitted our document on the 21st Jan and had a decision on the 27th Jan. We will find out on Monday what the outcome is. 

This is the link to the agency in Rabat - They have a section called "Added Value Services' which details all the extras you can pay for. https://uk.tlscontact.com/ma/RBA/page.php?pid=added_value_services

Also, there is a great photocopy and print centre over the road if you have any last minute things you need to do.

Good Luck!


----------



## sanae

Oh thank you soo much, that's so quick and worth it, hope you will get the visa 
So can we do all the payments online i mean visa fees and the priority service ?
Thanks again


----------



## Ceecee222

sanae said:


> Oh thank you soo much, that's so quick and worth it, hope you will get the visa
> So can we do all the payments online i mean visa fees and the priority service ?
> Thanks again


Hello  yes you can pay all of it online (visa when doing the online application and the added service for the priority on the TLS contact portal )but we paid the visa fee at the centre at Rabat and paid for the premium service on the TLS portal that's was so worth it as they check all the documents to see that every thing is in order then give you a check list back.


----------



## Vespa

Country applying from: Serbia
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee
Date application submitted (in person): 18 Dec 2015
Date bio-metrics taken: 18 Dec 2015
Office location processing your visa: Warsaw
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: N/A

I took passport back due to my future trips. 

I was told at the application centre if my visa is approved - I will receive an email saying to bring passport back to the application centre and they will mail it to Warsaw. If I was refused - documents will be mailed back to me. 
So If I am asked to bring passport - i will take it as a good sign. Though, I will not calm down until I see it!!!


----------



## heihaci

heihaci said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thanks to all that have advised me the last week or two and i hope my queries have helped others. I've just sent all the paperwork to my wife by DHL
> 
> Country applying from: Bangladesh
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa
> Date application submitted (online): 03 01 2016
> Date biometrics to be taken: 18 01 2016


Success I can't believe it

Country applying from: Bangladesh
Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa 
Date application submitted (online): 03 01 2016
Date biometrics to be taken: 18 01 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: wife recvd SMS that visa appliocation was forwarded to UKVI on 18/01/2016
Office location processing your visa: New Delhi
Projected timeline given: 3 months 
Date of acknowledgement email: n/a
Date of decision made email: received email 27/01/2016 that processed visa application was received at the Visa Centre in Sylhet and documents to be collected. No clear email that visa was successful
Date your visa was received: Wife collected documents at the visa centre. When she opened the packaging she found the visa stamp.

Really surprised they processed it so quickly and they gave the travel date from 21st January to 21st February. Lol quite short notice as we were not ready for it so I booked flight for the 13th Feb. I can't believe i did all this without paying for a solicitor. The advice on here is brilliant!


----------



## zman55

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee
Date application submitted (online or in person): January 26, 2016
Date biometrics taken: January 26, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No confirmation yet
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: None given
Date your visa was received: Hopefully before March 9!


----------



## gatrgurl305

I signed on to the forum to ask for clarification on this very issue.

My spouse visa was issued on 30/6/14.

It expires on 30/3/17.

My 30 month anniversary is 30/12/16.

The earliest I can apply is 30/11/16...did I do that math correctly?

Will I be able to travel to the states in December on my current visa and then reapply for my spousal visa when I get back in January???


----------



## nyclon

gatrgurl305 said:


> I signed on to the forum to ask for clarification on this very issue.
> 
> My spouse visa was issued on 30/6/14.
> 
> It expires on 30/3/17.
> 
> My 30 month anniversary is 30/12/16.
> 
> The earliest I can apply is 30/11/16...did I do that math correctly?


No. Count back 28 days from 30/12. 



> Will I be able to travel to the states in December on my current visa and then reapply for my spousal visa when I get back in January???


The earliest you can apply is 28 days before your 30 month anniversary. You can apply anytime from that date up until expiration. Not to confuse things, but you can apply up to 28 days after your visa expires but you will have limited or no right to appeal should your visa be refused. So, best to apply before you visa expires.


----------



## Vegas2013

Country applying from: Kiev, Ukraine
Type of visa applied for: Short stay settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13th October.
Date bio-metrics taken:13th October
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15th October
Office location processing your visa:Warsaw, Poland
Projected timeline given: 90 Days
Date your visa was received: 02/02/2016


----------



## Vespa

Vegas2013 said:


> Country applying from: Kiev, Ukraine
> Type of visa applied for: Short stay settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 13th October.
> Date bio-metrics taken:13th October
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15th October
> Office location processing your visa:Warsaw, Poland
> Projected timeline given: 90 Days
> Date your visa was received: 02/02/2016


Yay, congratulations! ))
My application is also being processed in Warsaw. I hope it doesn't take them too long. We will have to reschedule the wedding.


----------



## Vegas2013

76 working days total, 
visa was issued 20/01/16
email from tls decision made 29/01
email for collection 01/02 (after closing time)

had a req for more information, (TB Scan; shouldn't have to provide because she had only been out the country for 24 hours at the time of application, the home office allows 6 months)
provided anyway. 

this whole process is archaic. 

dunno if that helps vespa, but there is little info on here for warsaw.

also: https://imgur.com/r1dLhiX


----------



## Br84

Hi, here's mine  

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: FLR(M)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, Dec 16, 2015
Date biometrics taken: Dec 29, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 17, 2015
Office location processing your visa: Durham, UK
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks
Date your visa (BRP card) was received: Jan 29, 2016

Good luck everyone


----------



## Vespa

Our lawyer required me to give TB Scan, though my country was not on the list as needed to provide this ( I checked on the web site). My medical was exactly 6 months old when I had appointment at the application centre. I hope that won't cause a problem. The medical itself expire in 2 years after taking it.

TLC took 9 days to send the e mail? Crazy! That is cruel. 

The agony for you is over.


----------



## mattst

hi, i hope i have posted correctly. my wifes visa had been assinged to a ECO in bogota now for 11 working days, how long do you think it will take to get a reply from them? i am in peru now. while i was in the uk i applied for FLR (O) and got refused, i apealed but they didnt get the fax and when i found this out my wife had infact overstayed 70 days, so we left the country on the 80th day volenteraly. will this hold up my wifes visa even longer? we fly on the 9th of feb!! need a reply from Bogota ASAP!
she appiled on the 19 nov using priority, and to top it off they processed the application as standard by mistake!!!! they put in a refund request on her behalf.


----------



## Limo

Thanks so much for all the advice mods, found this forum extremely helpful!

Country applying from: Ghana
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 25 Oct 2015
Date bio-metrics taken: 02 Nov 2015
Date received at UKBA: 09 Nov 2015 
Office location processing visa: Sheffield
Call to invite sponsor for interview: 12 Jan 2016
Sponsor interview: 20 Jan 2016
Date visa received: 29 Jan 2016

So happy and relieved!


----------



## SlickV

*Sponsor Interview*



Limo said:


> Thanks so much for all the advice mods, found this forum extremely helpful!
> 
> Country applying from: Ghana
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 25 Oct 2015
> Date bio-metrics taken: 02 Nov 2015
> Date received at UKBA: 09 Nov 2015
> Office location processing visa: Sheffield
> Call to invite sponsor for interview: 12 Jan 2016
> Sponsor interview: 20 Jan 2016
> Date visa received: 29 Jan 2016
> 
> So happy and relieved!


Hi Limo, 

Please when sponsor went for the interview which questions did they ask him or her? 

Thanks


----------



## Limo

See here SlickV
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...st.html#/forumsite/20560/topics/956938?page=1


----------



## Happy2015

Limo, that's wonderful news! Well done!!


----------



## Limo

Happy2015 said:


> Limo, that's wonderful news! Well done!!


Thanks Happy2015!
Especially for your advice when i was panicking...
Cant tell you how relieved i am
Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Luthfachoudhury89

Hi did u get your visa


eda92 said:


> Country applying from: Italy
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 6 December 2015 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 14 December 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15 December 2015
> Office location processing your visa: I don't know
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days
> Decision email received: waiting......
> Date your visa was received: waiting.....


----------



## SlickV

Thanks Limo, but when i clicked on the link it just brought me back to same page. copy and paste link to a browser is not working as well. Did you post the question they asked at the interview on this forum?

Thanks


----------



## eda92

Luthfachoudhury89 said:


> Hi did u get your visa
> 
> 
> eda92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: Italy
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 6 December 2015 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 14 December 2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15 December 2015
> Office location processing your visa: I don't know
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days
> Decision email received: waiting......
> Date your visa was received: waiting.....
Click to expand...

Hi, no  Still waiting...


----------



## nikkidiamond

*FLR Spouse Visa*

HI Joppa,

Although you have been *VERY *clear.

I would like to confirm the date I can apply through the Visa premium service.

My husband visa is valid from 27/11/2013- 27/8/2016. He entered the UK 9/12/2013.

How soon can we apply through the premium service for FLR 2.5 years on his Spouse visa?


Thanks you 



Joppa said:


> If you are here on family route (as spouse or unmarried partner), and you entered UK on 33-month visa, then the earliest you can apply to renew your leave on form FLR(M) is on the 30-month anniversary of your UK entry (not from 'valid from' date on your visa, unless you arrived here on the first day of validity), minus 28 days. So for example, if you arrived in UK on your settlement visa on 17th June 2015, you can apply on 17th December 2017 (30-month anniversary), minus 28 days which will be 19th November 2017. So that's the first day you can book your premium service centre appointment for (for same-day service) or send off your application by post.
> 
> If you switched your leave within UK from fiancé(e) visa or any other non-visit visa (such as Tier 4 student, Tier 5 YMS or Tier 2 General) to leave to remain as spouse/partner on form FLR(M), your leave will be for exactly 30 months so you can renew up to 28 days before its expiry. This is also the case for ILR (settlement) application after being in UK for 5 years.
> 
> If you wish to renew or extend a non-settlement visa such as Tier 4 or Tier 2, there is no stipulation about how many days in advance you can apply, but your next leave will be valid from the date of issue, even if you had some days left on your previous visa or leave. Something to bear in mind if you can qualify for ILR after a stipulated period of residence, such as Tier 2 General. They usually allow up to 3 months short of prescribed period but naturally you don't want to cut it too finely.
> 
> If you renew your visa before the expiry date, the unexpired days of your previous visa are usually added to the new leave. Just bear in mind when you come to apply for settlement (indefinite leave to remain), as you will be able to apply some time before the expiry of your visa, i.e. 30 months on your visa, minus up to 28 days. Don't work it from the expiry date.


----------



## nyclon

Figure out when his 30 month anniversary of arriving in the UK is and count back 28 days.


----------



## Vespa

Decision Made e mail received on the 4th at 3pm. Still, not Ready For Collection.
This 24 hours has been a nightmare. It is Friday so probably I am facing the longest weekend in my life.

If I may say, this is not human. I would rather have them notify me when the docs are ready for collection than going to hell and back, wondering what the result is. 

This feeling is beating me up.


----------



## eda92

Vespa said:


> Decision Made e mail received on the 4th at 3pm. Still, not Ready For Collection.
> This 24 hours has been a nightmare. It is Friday so probably I am facing the longest weekend in my life.
> 
> If I may say, this is not human. I would rather have them notify me when the docs are ready for collection than going to hell and back, wondering what the result is.
> 
> This feeling is beating me up.


Fingers crossed for you!! I'm sure the result will be positive!


----------



## Happy2015

SlickV said:


> Thanks Limo, but when i clicked on the link it just brought me back to same page. copy and paste link to a browser is not working as well. Did you post the question they asked at the interview on this forum?
> 
> Thanks



Try this link in which she details her Interview Summary and lists the questions:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...-uk/956938-fiance-visa-sponsor-interview.html


----------



## sweety.a

Hello Everyone
I have applied recently for a Settlement - wife visa. My visa got rejected once. Instead of appealing I re applied again on the advice of a solicitor in UK. I submitted an application on 4th Feb, 2016 at Hyderabad, India VFS office. Here is my time line so far. 
First Application:
Application made : Dec 10, 2015
Visa appointment: Dec 22, 2015 .. I was not let in because of mehendi on my hands
Rescheduled visa appointment: Dec 28, 2015
Application dispatched to High Commission in Chennai: Dec 28, 2015
Received at High Commission in Chennai: Dec 31, 2015 received 
Visa rejected: Jan 19, 2016

That was 10 working days.

Application 2
Online application submitted: Jan 22, 2016
Visa appointment at VFS, Hyderabad: Feb 4, 2016
Application forwarded by VFS: Feb 5th, 2016
Application received by Chennai Office: Feb 5th, 2016


Hope some Indians applying from India can update their timeline too.. That ll really help.


----------



## Vespa

sweety.a said:


> Hello Everyone
> I have applied recently for a Settlement - wife visa. My visa got rejected once. Instead of appealing I re applied again on the advice of a solicitor in UK. I submitted an application on 4th Feb, 2016 at Hyderabad, India VFS office. Here is my time line so far.
> First Application:
> Application made : Dec 10, 2015
> Visa appointment: Dec 22, 2015 .. I was not let in because of mehendi on my hands
> Rescheduled visa appointment: Dec 28, 2015
> Application dispatched to High Commission in Chennai: Dec 28, 2015
> Received at High Commission in Chennai: Dec 31, 2015 received
> Visa rejected: Jan 19, 2016
> 
> That was 10 working days.
> 
> Application 2
> Online application submitted: Jan 22, 2016
> Visa appointment at VFS, Hyderabad: Feb 4, 2016
> Application forwarded by VFS: Feb 5th, 2016
> Application received by Chennai Office: Feb 5th, 2016
> 
> 
> Hope some Indians applying from India can update their timeline too.. That ll really help.


Sorry to hear about rejection! May I ask what was the reason?


----------



## silk

Type of Application: Settlement - Unmarried Partner
_*Date of application: September 2nd 2014*_
Date of ECO decision: October 16th 2014 (Refusal on "failure to meet financial requirement"
Date of Appeal: November 2014
Date of ECM "Review": March 24th 2015 (Refusal upheld)
Date of Oral Appeal Hearing: October 13th 2015
Date of Judge's decision: December 17th 2015 (Appeal Allowed)
_*Date of Visa Issuance: January 26th 2016*_

We applied using Category C & D, with a tax-free income which should be £15,800, however, the ECO failed to use the relevant rules (Appendix 1.6, section 6.4) and applied the usual taxable £18,600 income.
For this error by the BHC, we waited 18 months to get this visa...


----------



## sweety.a

Reason was that we were careless.. We got married on Dec 19th and to prove ours is a genuine and sustaining relationship we had to submit photographs of our relationship which we did not know.


----------



## lacres123

Joppa,

My spousal Visa expires on march 27th 2016. Should i send off the application now or wait until the start of March. How lonmg does the postal application take to process.


----------



## nyclon

lacres123 said:


> Joppa,
> 
> My spousal Visa expires on march 27th 2016. Should i send off the application now or wait until the start of March. How lonmg does the postal application take to process.


Read the 1st post in the thread which explains when you can apply.

Postal applications take at least a couple of months. There is a FLR (M) postal application timeline thread.


----------



## Munro

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spousal (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 09/12/15
Date biometrics taken: 18/12/15
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Application received 5/1/2016, courier waybill received 8/1/2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Decision Made: On 15/1/2016 I contacted UKVI international through the email help service and they stated that they had looked up my status and that “the application has been processed and a decision has been made.” However, I never received anything from Sheffield. On 27/1/2015 I emailed the help service again regarding my timeline and they escalated to Sheffield. I received a decision made email from Sheffield on 2/2/2016.
Date your visa was received: 4/2/2016

total time from application through decision: 16 business days

Question: my VISA is good through Mar 3 2016. Is there any way to extend that date in order to wrap up my affairs in the states (short of simply reapplying)? Or is it more common to return to the states to close out affairs?

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa

Your choice is to get new dates by applying for vignette transfer of conditions, which costs £122. Or enter UK during the original dates, collect your BRP and then return to US to wrap up your affairs.


----------



## Munro

Thanks. That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## christopherpdavey

*renewal window*

If my wife's visa expires on September 17th, it seems from the above that I could apply for renewal anytime up to 28 days before this date. However, what if we renew after that date, say at the end of September?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa

Read the thread again. It's the date she entered UK that matters. Only those who switched to spouse/partner leave within UK, who were given leave for 30 months, will the expiry date minus 28 days come into focus.
If you apply after expiry (only by post), it will still be accepted as you are given 28-day cushion, but it will be regarded as out-of-time application and you lose the right to full in-country appeal in case of refusal.


----------



## whbrwb

After how long did you receive the email to collect the passport after the email that stated a decision has been made.


----------



## christopherpdavey

Thanks. So her spouse visa was awarded on Dec 17th, and she entered on Dec 22nd (both in 2013). When does that 28 day period begin, and how late can we renew?


----------



## Edward86

Country applying from: Thailand
Type of visa applied for: Marriage Visitor Visa
Date application submitted (online): 30 January 2016
Date of appointment: 1 February 2016
Date visa received: 10 January 2016

Thank you to everyone who has helped along the way.


----------



## silk

You mean 10th feb?


----------



## mysteron

Country applying from: Argentina
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Application submitted online: 16th Dec 2015
Date of appt/biometrics in Buenos Aires: 7th Jan 2016
Application received in Bogota: 13th Jan 2016
Application assigned to ECO: 4th Feb 2016
Decision email received: 10th Feb 2016

No idea what the decision is but the documents are being returned via fedex today and should be received on Mon 15th Feb.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## AngelaKT

Munro said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 09/12/15
> Date biometrics taken: 18/12/15
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Application received 5/1/2016, courier waybill received 8/1/2015
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Decision Made: On 15/1/2016 I contacted UKVI international through the email help service and they stated that they had looked up my status and that “the application has been processed and a decision has been made.” However, I never received anything from Sheffield. On 27/1/2015 I emailed the help service again regarding my timeline and they escalated to Sheffield. I received a decision made email from Sheffield on 2/2/2016.
> Date your visa was received: 4/2/2016
> 
> total time from application through decision: 16 business days
> 
> Question: my VISA is good through Mar 3 2016. Is there any way to extend that date in order to wrap up my affairs in the states (short of simply reapplying)? Or is it more common to return to the states to close out affairs?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, this is my first post here. This seems to be the most recent US citizen to UK spouse visa info... so your 16 days is how long until you had a decision? Was that with expedited processing? I'm hearing from other people that it takes 6 months sometimes to get a spouse visa back.


----------



## Mumof02

mattst said:


> hi, i hope i have posted correctly. my wifes visa had been assinged to a ECO in bogota now for 11 working days, how long do you think it will take to get a reply from them? i am in peru now. while i was in the uk i applied for FLR (O) and got refused, i apealed but they didnt get the fax and when i found this out my wife had infact overstayed 70 days, so we left the country on the 80th day volenteraly. will this hold up my wifes visa even longer? we fly on the 9th of feb!! need a reply from Bogota ASAP!
> she appiled on the 19 nov using priority, and to top it off they processed the application as standard by mistake!!!! they put in a refund request on her behalf.



Have you heard anything yet??


----------



## Munro

AngelaKT, that was with priority. I looked through the last 6 priority apps from the US I found online and they seemed within 10 days. The best source is the stats on the website.


----------



## Jelly42

Hello!

Gosh, I didn't think I would be saying this but my VISA CAME TODAY! 

I had a black mark against me with a refusal (unmarried partner) already but here it is in my hand!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
Date of appt/biometrics in Seattle: Jan 5th 2016
Application submitted online: Jan 14th 2016
Application received in Sheffield: Jan 20th 2016
Decision email received: Jan 8th 2016
Visa arrived: Jan 11th 2016

Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Joppa

Jelly42 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Gosh, I didn't think I would be saying this but my VISA CAME TODAY!
> 
> I had a black mark against me with a refusal (unmarried partner) already but here it is in my hand!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
> Date of appt/biometrics in Seattle: Jan 5th 2016
> Application submitted online: Jan 14th 2016
> Application received in Sheffield: Jan 20th 2016
> Decision email received: Jan 8th 2016
> Visa arrived: Jan 11th 2016


This can't be right. You must apply online first, then attend biometrics, then send off your documents to Sheffield. 

Do you mean:
Online application Jan 5
Biometrics Jan 14
Documents received at Sheffield Jan 20
Decision email Feb 8
Visa arrived Feb 11?


----------



## Erielle

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Jan 25, 2016
Date biometrics taken: Jan 29, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Feb 8, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: Feb 12, 2016

Now I need to figure out how to switch it from fiance to spouse after the wedding in April! Thanks all, again, for your help.


----------



## JeanneC

Thank you so much to each and everyone on this forum for their help 

Country applying from: South Africa
Visa - Spouse permit Cat D with priority
Online application: 2 Feb 2016
Date of appt/biometrics in Cape Town: 9 Feb 2016
Application received in Pretoria: 10 Feb 2016
Decision email received: 11th Feb 2016
Passport back in Cape Town - 12 Feb 2016

Definitely worth paying for priority. They have a sign up of TLS that said - Settlement visas 90% processed in 12 weeks; 100% in 24 weeks.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Jelly42

Joppa said:


> This can't be right. You must apply online first, then attend biometrics, then send off your documents to Sheffield.
> 
> Do you mean:
> Online application Jan 5
> Biometrics Jan 14
> Documents received at Sheffield Jan 20
> Decision email Feb 8
> Visa arrived Feb 11?


Yes....I got the lines mixed up ~ sorry! I was too excited last night!

Yes, applied online 1st, then biometrics, then mailed off to Sheffield, they got the paperwork on the 20th, I got the email saying everything was coming back on the 8th, and have my passport with visa in hand on the 11th.


----------



## steady

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non priority)
Date application submitted (online): 28/1/16
Date biometrics taken: 2/2/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: by hand to VFS Global Kuala Lumpur on the 2/2/16
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippine
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Decision made on 12/2, collected my Visa today (16/2)

Thank you Joppa, Nyclon and everyone for the info and advises.


----------



## lewisandmichel

*Hi*



Jelly42 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Gosh, I didn't think I would be saying this but my VISA CAME TODAY!
> 
> I had a black mark against me with a refusal (unmarried partner) already but here it is in my hand!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
> Date of appt/biometrics in Seattle: Jan 5th 2016
> Application submitted online: Jan 14th 2016
> Application received in Sheffield: Jan 20th 2016
> Decision email received: Jan 8th 2016
> Visa arrived: Jan 11th 2016
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!



Hey! I saw your post on here and was wondering whether you would be able to offer some assistance? My partner is currently living in Seattle and we are going through the UK spouse visa. We are having some problems in regards to what include and would be great if we could have someone like yourself, who has been approved and is from the same place as my partner look over what we may need?

Finances:

-copy of husband’s employment contract
-pay stubs 6 months
-bank statements certified and stamped by bank
-letter from boss certifying employment and paystubs are legitimate 
-we do NOT have the p60. We can’t get it until April. We intend to write a note saying why we don’t have it.

Accommodation:

-copy of lease
-photos of apartment
-letter from landlord saying they don’t object to me being there

Identification:

-certified copy of british passport
-my American passport
-copy of my American passport
-photos

Relationship evidence:

-loads of pictures, notes, flight tickets, joint checking accounts, evidence he lived with my in America, chat logs, etc. etc. 
-certified marriage certificate 

Language 
-nothing since I’m from USA 

Is this sufficient? There’s so much misinformation. Is it necessary to get a council tax statement and property inspection, since it will just be us in the apartment (2 bedrooms)?

Your thoughts on this would be much appreciated.



Is everything okay with that? Thanks so much!


----------



## Jelly42

Hi Lewisandmichel

I know, it's so confusing! I hope I can be of some help xx

Here's what I put in our packet (I included an index of sorts, partly for my own benefit as well to make sure I had everything)

-Six months of bank statements (or pay stubs) 
-marriage certificate, certified 
-photos from our wedding (2)
-copies of our traveling together for the past year (my trips to him, his to me, and our joint traveling)
-photos of said traveling/pictures of us together and me with his family (10)
-screenshots of the past six months of skype conversations plus two pages of skype logs
-2 pages per two months of whatsapp texts
-letter of introduction from my husband
-letter of introduction from me (basiclly these dicussed our past, present, and future together. We talked about how we met, our travels and time together, how much we missed each other and said in touch, and our plans for the future [and why we were looking forward to living in the UK])
-letter from my father in-law saying I could stay at their house while my husband and I looked for a place together. We didn't included anything else for accommodation except this letter.
-letter of support from my in-laws saying how excited they were I was in the family (
-letter of support from a friend of my husbands that I have met (some will say you don't need this or the letter of support from the in-laws ~ it didn't hurt I don't think and we kept it a page each)
-a scanned copy of my husbands passport
-my past passports
-my current passport


And of course the application, the appendix, the bio-metrics, and the two passport photos. We also had a refusal so the original went in as well. Both my husband and I addressed the refusal in our letters. I made photo copies and scanned of everything I was sending in, just in case but they sent just about all the supporting documents back.

I hope that helps! Let me know if you have any other questions!
Priority is well worth it but be sure you put a 'intend to travel date' that is closer to when you submit. I put a date three months out as I thought my second time around would take ages (as we had a refusal) and they took it seriously! So I have my visa but I can't use it for, now, 5 weeks! Talk about good news/bad news!
Good Luck!


----------



## Preyanka

My application has been received (signed for), but I still have not received the email...any one else experienced a slight delay here? 

Timeline: 
Country applying from: USA 
Visa type: Settlement Spouse (Priority) Online application submitted: February 3rd, 2016 
Biometrics completed: February 10th, 2016
Supporting documents mailed with priority service to Sheffield: Feb, 10th, 2016
Signed for at the Sheffield Office: February 12th, 2016 
Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents and processing: Still waiting...
Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: 
Visa and supporting documents received via UPS:


----------



## Amade

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée Visa ( non priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1 Feb 2016 online 
17 Feb 2016 submit documents by hand to VFS KL
Date biometrics taken: 17 Feb 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ?
Office location processing your visa: Manila Philippino 
Projected timeline given: 3-12 week

Fingers crossed for everything now


----------



## onlyverbally

Preyanka said:


> My application has been received (signed for), but I still have not received the email...any one else experienced a slight delay here?


I'm in the same situation. My application was received last Thursday (Feb 11) but I still have not received any email. I know that the emails are inconsistent, but it's still driving me crazy!


Timeline:
Country Applying From: USA
Visa type: Fiance (Priority)
Online application submitted: February 5th, 2016
Biometrics completed: February 9th, 2016
Supporting documents mailed with priority service to Sheffield: February 9th, 2016
Signed for at the Sheffield Office: February 11th, 2016
Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents and processing: waiting waiting waiting
Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: N/A
Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: N/A


----------



## Emmie80

Hello all,
Here is the timeline:

Applying from Canada for the spousal visa-non priority (+1dependant)

Projected waiting time 10 weeks

Online applications submitted (for me and my daughter) on January 20,2016

Biometrics appointment January 28, 2016

Documents received in Sheffield and applications getting ready for assessment February 2, 2016

Decision has been made email for both me and my daughter on February 12, 2016

Both Visas received at home on February 17, 2016 yaaaaaayyyy!!!!

Both decisions made in 8 business days for non-priority! I could not believe it and I started to think we were rejected.

Thank you all and good luck!


----------



## JaclynPoulter

Timeline
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement (Priority)
Online Application Submitted: (paid insurance as well) February 8, 2016
Biometrics Taken: February 16, 2016
Application mailed: February 16, 2016
Package Received in Sheffield:...still waiting
Email confirming Receipt of documents:...still waiting
Date Sheffield email to confirm decision:...still waiting
Date received visa and documents:...still waiting


----------



## petertew

Timeline
Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Ancestral visa
Online Application Submitted: February 5, 2016
Biometrics Taken: February 10, 2016
Email confirming Receipt of documents: February 10, 2016
Date received visa and documents: February 17, 2016 (visa granted)


----------



## Preyanka

onlyverbally said:


> Preyanka said:
> 
> 
> 
> My application has been received (signed for), but I still have not received the email...any one else experienced a slight delay here?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same situation. My application was received last Thursday (Feb 11) but I still have not received any email. I know that the emails are inconsistent, but it's still driving me crazy!
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> Country Applying From: USA
> Visa type: Fiance (Priority)
> Online application submitted: February 5th, 2016
> Biometrics completed: February 9th, 2016
> Supporting documents mailed with priority service to Sheffield: February 9th, 2016
> Signed for at the Sheffield Office: February 11th, 2016
> Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents and processing: waiting waiting waiting
> Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: N/A
> Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: N/A
Click to expand...

Are they known to be inconsistent? My husband thinks I'll just get a decision email and not to worry. Do they ever NOT send an application received email? Could they be processing ours right now? Or do they always email before processing? I need to learn to just be patient rather than over analyzing, I know


----------



## mysteron

Passport arrived yesterday.....with a Visa! Woooohooooo.


----------



## JaclynPoulter

Update...got the documents received email the same day it arrived. Maybe things are moving quickly right now?!?


Timeline
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement (Priority)
Online Application Submitted: (paid insurance as well) February 8, 2016
Biometrics Taken: February 16, 2016
Application mailed: February 16, 2016
Package Received in Sheffield:...February 18, 2016
Email confirming Receipt of documents:...February 18, 2016
Date Sheffield email to confirm decision:...still waiting
Date received visa and documents:...still waiting


----------



## LoveGarnet

JaclynPoulter said:


> Update...got the documents received email the same day it arrived. Maybe things are moving quickly right now?!?
> 
> 
> Timeline
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement (Priority)
> Online Application Submitted: (paid insurance as well) February 8, 2016
> Biometrics Taken: February 16, 2016
> Application mailed: February 16, 2016
> Package Received in Sheffield:...February 18, 2016
> Email confirming Receipt of documents:...February 18, 2016
> Date Sheffield email to confirm decision:...still waiting
> Date received visa and documents:...still waiting


Maybe yes, maybe no. Sheffield recieved my documents on 5 Feburary and I haven't had an email or anything and it's been about...10 working days, including the 5th. But then again I'm not priority. 



Emmie80 said:


> Hello all,
> Here is the timeline:
> 
> Applying from Canada for the spousal visa-non priority (+1dependant)
> 
> Projected waiting time 10 weeks
> 
> Online applications submitted (for me and my daughter) on January 20,2016
> 
> Biometrics appointment January 28, 2016
> 
> Documents received in Sheffield and applications getting ready for assessment February 2, 2016
> 
> Decision has been made email for both me and my daughter on February 12, 2016
> 
> Both Visas received at home on February 17, 2016 yaaaaaayyyy!!!!
> 
> Both decisions made in 8 business days for non-priority! I could not believe it and I started to think we were rejected.
> 
> Thank you all and good luck!


Congrats  I sent mine in on the 5th of Feburary and it's been 10 days >.< (I'm non-priority as well) and I haven't heard anything. 

Timeline
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement (Non-priority)
Online Application Submitted: January 13, 2016
Biometrics Taken: January 22, 2016
Application mailed: February 3, 2016
Package Received in Sheffield: February 5, 2016
Email confirming Receipt of documents: Never got one
Date Sheffield email to confirm decision: Waiting
Date received visa and documents: Waiting

Question: we didn't want to pay like $170 or whatever for the return of documents - is that alright that we aren't doing the return courier thing? I mean we don't need all those documents we submitted and all the photos and whatnot we have on our phones...when I am to do the visa renewal it would be all documentation so we didn't see the point in needing things returned.


----------



## Emmie80

Hi Love Garnet 
Thank you for the well wishes. 

It's only been 10 days in your case, so I wouldn't worry. But I understand that you would prefer knowing that documents have arrived. To be honest, I am not sure how the entire process works. I often wondered if there was a whole pile of visa applications somewhere in Sheffield just waiting to be acknowledged and processed. Also, I am not sure whether me being a Canadian makes any difference in processing times. You can try calling the uk visa helpline or emailing them. Maybe you will be able to get some clarification.

To answer your question, I did not have to pay anything extra to have my documents returned, they just returned them to my home and I mean all of them! I was surprised by that! Maybe things are different in the US.

I wish you best of luck. Please don't hesitate to ask if you have any more questions


----------



## nyclon

Preyanka said:


> Are they known to be inconsistent? My husband thinks I'll just get a decision email and not to worry. Do they ever NOT send an application received email? Could they be processing ours right now? Or do they always email before processing? I need to learn to just be patient rather than over analyzing, I know


You might get an email and you might not. It's inconsistent.


----------



## Preyanka

nyclon said:


> Preyanka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they known to be inconsistent? My husband thinks I'll just get a decision email and not to worry. Do they ever NOT send an application received email? Could they be processing ours right now? Or do they always email before processing? I need to learn to just be patient rather than over analyzing, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might get an email and you might not. It's inconsistent.
Click to expand...

So, I emailed them and provided my GWF number...got a reply saying there were no updates and to make sure my package arrived. I did and yep, received and signed for a week ago. A bit worrying, but oh well, not much I can do about it.


----------



## nyclon

LoveGarnet said:


> Maybe yes, maybe no. Sheffield recieved my documents on 5 Feburary and I haven't had an email or anything and it's been about...10 working days, including the 5th. But then again I'm not priority.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats  I sent mine in on the 5th of Feburary and it's been 10 days >.< (I'm non-priority as well) and I haven't heard anything.
> 
> Timeline
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement (Non-priority)
> Online Application Submitted: January 13, 2016
> Biometrics Taken: January 22, 2016
> Application mailed: February 3, 2016
> Package Received in Sheffield: February 5, 2016
> Email confirming Receipt of documents: Never got one
> Date Sheffield email to confirm decision: Waiting
> Date received visa and documents: Waiting
> 
> Question: we didn't want to pay like $170 or whatever for the return of documents - is that alright that we aren't doing the return courier thing? I mean we don't need all those documents we submitted and all the photos and whatnot we have on our phones...when I am to do the visa renewal it would be all documentation so we didn't see the point in needing things returned.



If you didn't provide a return waybill then they'll contact you for one to return your documents and passport. They won't send anything back until you pay to have it returned. You should also consider that if your application is refused you'll need those documents to reapply. You'll also need your marriage licence for future applications.


----------



## LoveGarnet

I have more copies of my marriage certificate with a raised seal. But that's a good point, thanks.


----------



## onlyverbally

Preyanka said:


> So, I emailed them and provided my GWF number...got a reply saying there were no updates and to make sure my package arrived. I did and yep, received and signed for a week ago. A bit worrying, but oh well, not much I can do about it.


I'm in the same situation. I emailed them yesterday to ask if there were any updates, and they told me that they have no records of my application, even though according to the UPS tracking it was delivered over a week ago. I know I should just be more patient, but in situations like this it's hard to prevent yourself from worrying.


----------



## Preyanka

onlyverbally said:


> Preyanka said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I emailed them and provided my GWF number...got a reply saying there were no updates and to make sure my package arrived. I did and yep, received and signed for a week ago. A bit worrying, but oh well, not much I can do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same situation. I emailed them yesterday to ask if there were any updates, and they told me that they have no records of my application, even though according to the UPS tracking it was delivered over a week ago. I know I should just be more patient, but in situations like this it's hard to prevent yourself from worrying.
Click to expand...

Well let's take comfort in the fact that it's the same for the both of us, which probably means our applications aren't lost or something. Just likely a backlog of priority applications right now


----------



## LoveGarnet

Preyanka said:


> Well let's take comfort in the fact that it's the same for the both of us, which probably means our applications aren't lost or something. Just likely a backlog of priority applications right now


Oh yeah I'm in the same boat. I enquired about my visa too to make sure they got there and they said there was no status due to it either being a typoed visa app number, already decided, or not yet looked at.

I DO wish I could've done priority though but it's too expensive...


----------



## Aaraaa

Hello everyone! 

I've been watching this forum like a hawk. I feel like all of you understand the struggle I'm going through. It's hard for people not waiting for a visa to even understand the anxiety and pain!! 

Here's my story: 

I got my religious ceremony done in the uk in August 2015 when I went for the summer. We lived together for four months. Then I decided to come back to Canada and apply for a fiancé visa. I applied three weeks after landing (which was November 21) however I got rejected within a week of applying because I had already lived in the uk as a visitor for four months and by giving me a 6 month fiancé visa, I would have stayed in the U.K. For 10 months as a visitor which isn't allowed. We had no idea and no lawyers even told us!! Grrrr. 

Anyway, my husband came to Canada and we got our legal ceremony done here and it took a few weeks for our marriage certificate to come through. Now I'm applying for a spouse (wife) settlement visa! 

Here's my timeline so far: 

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement wife (NON PRIORITY) 
Date Applied online: Feb 10, 2016
Date of Biometric Appointment: Feb 16, 2016 in Edmonton, Canada. 
Date application received: Feb 18, 2015 at Sheffield, UK and that it's being prepared to be checked by an ECO 
Projected timeline: 12 weeks 
Date your visa was received: WAITING ???

I know I know, it's still in its early stages and I haven't paid for priority but I can't help it! We included so much supporting documents of over 1800 pages of whatsapp history between my husband and I from 2013-2016, screenshots of viber and facetime convos, over 60 pictures of our wedding and honeymoon and casual outings, pay slips, employer letter, bank statements, my educational qualifications, accommodation information and letter from our landlord, our marriage certificate, my past and current passport, my husbands passport copy, our online visa forms the Vaf4A, sponsorship undertaking , our plane tickets of us traveling to Canada and London and our honeymood destination and how he paid for my tickets too. 

I got rejected once and it felt like the world ended. I can't face another rejected as this determines my future with my husband. But reading a lot of ur timeline really makes me feel better. I just hope it goes through!!! 


Does February and March usually experience faster application processes compared to other months?


----------



## nyclon

1800 pages of whatsapp is absolutely ridiculous. 10-15 is appropriate. 60 photos is overkill. 10-15 is appropriate. Education qualifications and the sponsorship under taking are unnecessary. Appendix 2 is a required document. 

Since you've been refused a visa expect it to take longer than normal as they need to investigate the reasons for your previous refusal. Plus you've given them an absurd amount of unnecessary documents to wade through. Normal timelines won't apply to you. 

If you have any further questions please ask them on the general forum.


----------



## JaclynPoulter

Woke up to my 'decision has been made' email, they only had it for 1 full business day!

Timeline
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement (Priority)
Online Application Submitted: (paid insurance as well) February 8, 2016
Biometrics Taken: February 16, 2016
Application mailed: February 16, 2016
Package Received in Sheffield: February 18, 2016
Email confirming Receipt of documents: February 18, 2016
Date Sheffield email to confirm decision: February 22, 2016
Date received visa and documents:...still waiting


----------



## kotch

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) (5 year route)
Method: Standard Postal

*Documents submitted by Special Delivery: Thurs 21 Jan 2016*
Documents received by Home Office: Fri 22 Jan 2016
Biometrics letter received: 29 Jan 2016 (Dated 27 Jan)
Biometrics submitted: 30 Jan 2016
*Visa Granted letter (Documents returned): 18 Feb 2016 (Received 22 Feb)*
BRP: Attempted delivery 22 Feb but nobody in to sign)
Total time to make a decision from receipt of documents and issue letter: 28 days
Total time from submission of application to returned documents: 32 days

The documents with the Visa Granted letter were left in a box outside the back door. We have an arrangement with our local postman who always leaves parcels in there but not normally signed-for ones. Was sent by second class signed for even though I provided a prepaid special delivery envelope but hey-ho.

Will post a full list of documents supplied in a relevant place...


----------



## coffeegirl

My timeline so far:

Applying from: *Pakistan - Priority *
Date of online application: 04/02/2016
Date of Bio-metrics: 10/02/2016
Date docs sent: 17/02/2016
Received: 18/02/2016

No confirmation email received. 
Emailed the office today to chase on documents and received a reply to say your application has been processed.


----------



## Th0masLisa

Country Applying From - USA (NJ)
Type of Visa - Settlement (Husband) - Non-Priority
Application Submitted - Wednesday 3rd February 2016
Biometrics - Monday 8th February 2016
Application Sent - Friday 12th February 2016
Package Received in Sheffield - Monday 15th February 2016
Currently waiting for Email notification


----------



## Preyanka

I finally received the confirmation email from Sheffield today even though my supporting documents were received and signed for on February 12th! The email does not actually mention that they have the supporting docs, only that the online application is with them and that my application is now being processed and that they will take into consideration any supporting documents that were sent. 

FYI, I am applying for spouse settlement (priority)...US citizen applying from USA.


----------



## onlyverbally

I also got my "documents received" email today, which was a relief. I thought it was a bit strange that in the email it lists for me what supporting documents I need to submit, even though I already have. But it's probably just a generic email they send in all the emails. Right?

Anyway, here's an undated timeline if anyone is curious::
Country Applying From: USA
Visa type: Fiance (Priority)
Online application submitted: February 5th, 2016
Biometrics completed: February 9th, 2016
Supporting documents mailed with priority service to Sheffield: February 9th, 2016
Signed for at the Sheffield Office: February 11th, 2016
Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents and processing: February 23rd, 2016
Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: N/A
Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: N/A


----------



## Preyanka

onlyverbally said:


> I also got my "documents received" email today, which was a relief. I thought it was a bit strange that in the email it lists for me what supporting documents I need to submit, even though I already have. But it's probably just a generic email they send in all the emails. Right?
> 
> Anyway, here's an undated timeline if anyone is curious::
> Country Applying From: USA
> Visa type: Fiance (Priority)
> Online application submitted: February 5th, 2016
> Biometrics completed: February 9th, 2016
> Supporting documents mailed with priority service to Sheffield: February 9th, 2016
> Signed for at the Sheffield Office: February 11th, 2016
> Email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents and processing: February 23rd, 2016
> Email from Sheffield stating a decision has been reached: N/A
> Visa and supporting documents received via UPS: N/A


Yep, I think it's generic. Glad you got yours today, too! We are visa twins so far...let's hope it's smooth sailing and we get a decision email soon, too!


----------



## Aaraaa

Just a quick question...

The visa application requires 6 months of payslips before the date u submit your visa. So let say you give in 7 months and the earliest payslips had a lower amount then the actual 6 months that was required, will they still use that payslip when calculating annual salary even tho the 6 months payslips were all the exact same required income?


----------



## Joppa

They may or they may not. Normally they use the 6 most recent payslips, but if all seven payslips are acceptable (with the latest being within 28 days), then they can use the first six and use the lowest pay to work out your annual income. So the moral is, only submit 6 payslips that together meet the requirement.


----------



## Th0masLisa

Hi Preyanka & Onlyverbally, That seems an awfully long time to wait for an email confirmation especially if you paid for priority. I have seen people waiting for up to 3 weeks for non-priority, so I think I am going to have to try an be patient and resist the urge to contact them.


----------



## isaacdfrank

*Too quick a turnaround??*

can this be true? or have I made a massive blunder?

Country applying from: INDIA, Delhi
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Biometrics Taken/Visa Appointment: February 23, 2016
Email confirming Receipt of documents: Not Received
Email to confirm decision: February 24, 2016 (just 24 hours)
Date received visa and documents: TOMORROW!!!! To collect in person tomorrow.

Does anyone know of a decision being made so quickly? Or have I just made a massive mistake that they are sending my documents right back?

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Th0masLisa

Country Applying From - USA (NJ)
Type of Visa - Settlement (Husband) - Non-Priority
Application Submitted - Wednesday 3rd February 2016
Biometrics - Monday 8th February 2016
Application Sent - Friday 12th February 2016
Package Received in Sheffield - Monday 15th February 2016
Currently waiting for Email notification

***UPDATE Email Confirmation received Wednesday 24th February 2016***


----------



## JaclynPoulter

Timeline
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement (Priority)
Online Application Submitted: (paid insurance as well) February 8, 2016
Biometrics Taken: February 16, 2016
Application mailed: February 16, 2016
Package Received in Sheffield: February 18, 2016
Email confirming Receipt of documents: February 18, 2016
Date Sheffield email to confirm decision: February 22, 2016
Date received visa and documents: February 24, 2016

I applied with exactly what was recommended to me, I think this is why it was so fast!!


----------



## onlyverbally

Got an email this morning saying a decision was made! Now I get to go insane for the next two days waiting for my documents to arrive!


----------



## Preyanka

onlyverbally said:


> Got an email this morning saying a decision was made! Now I get to go insane for the next two days waiting for my documents to arrive!


Yay! Congrats! Hopefully mine is not far behind


----------



## onlyverbally

Preyanka said:


> Yay! Congrats! Hopefully mine is not far behind


I'll cross my fingers for you!


----------



## celestial_teapot

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
Date application submitted (online): Feb 10th
Date biometrics taken: Feb 16th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date documentation was received: Feb 18th
Decision made: Feb 24th

Date visa received: n/a

Just heard today that a decision has been made - so thankful for this forum in getting us this far. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for good news!


----------



## Aaraaa

We have the EXACT same timings expect I'm not priority. Regretting it now ??


----------



## mekk

*Country applying from:* UK
*Type of visa applied for: *EEA (PR) - EEA national as main applicant, non-EEA applicant added as unmarried family member
*Date application submitted (postal):* 02.02.2016 (delivered to Home Office :03.02.2016)
*Home Office confirmation email about receiving the application(email) :* 22.02.2016
*Biometrics letter received:* 22.02.2016 (given on the 23.02.2016 at a post office)


waiting the next Home Office move!


----------



## isaacdfrank

Unbelievably true. 

Spouse/Settlement visa from Delhi, India

23/2/2016- submit application and docs at visa application centre, Delhi. Biometrics same day
24/2/2016- receive email at 6pm, "a decision has been made.
25/2/2016- 10am, pick up passport with Entry Clearance Vignette. 

Entry date for when I had asked for- 30/4/2016 to 30/5/2016

Ive never heard of a 24-hour turnaround for an immigration application. 

Joppa, Nyclon and all the others who helped- Thank you. If it's OK, I'll outline the documents I submitted, the way I submitted , and other minimal advice on a separate thread . Will also be bothering you guys for further advice. 

Thanks again


----------



## Haneez

Hi there, 
Here's my UK Fiance Visa time line.

Country Applied From: India
Visa type: Fiance 
Online application submitted: 11th, Feb 2016
Biometrics completed and Documents submitted: 22th, Feb 2016 (2PM)
Decision email from Embassy stating a decision has been reached: 24th, Feb 2016 (5PM)
Visa and supporting documents collected: 25th, Feb 2016.

Quicker than priority..? lol


----------



## Preyanka

I got an email today saying a decision has been made and another email saying my documents were dispatched. Yay 

USA spouse priority 
Biometrics: Feb 10th 
Application received in Sheffield: Feb 12th 
Email confirmation: Feb 23rd
Decision Made: Feb 25th


----------



## celestial_teapot

celestial_teapot said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
> Date application submitted (online): Feb 10th
> Date biometrics taken: Feb 16th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date documentation was received: Feb 18th
> Decision made: Feb 24th
> 
> Date visa received: n/a
> 
> Just heard today that a decision has been made - so thankful for this forum in getting us this far. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for good news!


Just got my visa today! Going home next week


----------



## Aaraaa

celestial_teapot said:


> celestial_teapot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
> Date application submitted (online): Feb 10th
> Date biometrics taken: Feb 16th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date documentation was received: Feb 18th
> Decision made: Feb 24th
> 
> Date visa received: n/a
> 
> Just heard today that a decision has been made - so thankful for this forum in getting us this far. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for good news!
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my visa today! Going home next week
Click to expand...


Congratulations!! So happy for you


----------



## dani_pk786

Country applying from: Pak
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
Date application submitted (online): 2 Nov 2015
Date biometrics taken: 12 Nov 2015
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date documentation was received: 28 Nov 2015
Decision made: 5 Feb 2016

Thanks GOD i got visa........................


----------



## sidneyaislinn

*USA-UK Visa*

Country Applying from: USA
Visa Type: Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted online: 2/18/2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 2/22/2016
Date documents sent to sheffield: 2/22/2016
Date documents were received: 2/24/2016
Date decision was made: 2/29/2016
Date visa delivered: N/A

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a good result!


----------



## Aaraaa

*Update*

Ahhh hey guys! 

I emailed sheffields and got a reply back today about the status of my application so here's an update:

Country applying from: Canada Edmonton 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Non priority 
Date application submitted (online): Feb 10th 2016
Date biometrics taken: Feb 16th 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date documentation was received: Feb 18th 2016
Decision made: Feb 29th 2016

They haven't dispatched my documents yet. I'm so so nervous!!


----------



## Preyanka

Preyanka said:


> I got an email today saying a decision has been made and another email saying my documents were dispatched. Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA spouse priority
> Biometrics: Feb 10th
> Application received in Sheffield: Feb 12th
> Email confirmation: Feb 23rd
> Decision Made: Feb 25th


Got my passport with visa in the mail today...going home to my husband tomorrow! Yippee! Best of luck to those still waiting...crossing fingers and toes for you.


----------



## Aaraaa

Ahh so happy for you! Have fun!!


----------



## eda92

Country applying from: Italy
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 6 December 2015 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 14 December 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15 December 2015
Office location processing your visa: I don't know
Projected timeline given: 60 working days 
Decision email received: 26 February 2016
Date your visa was received: Today! 1 March 2016

Soooo haaappy! Good luck everyone!


----------



## jojojosie1

*UK Spouse Visa - Successful*

Hi Everyone

I couldn't find my previous thread but just wanted to update you that my husbands UK Spouse Visa was received today and we couldn't be happier.

I would like to thank everyone on the forum who gave their advise and please feel free to contact me if you would like any further info.

Timeline with priority service paid

Biometrics appointment at TLS Contact Centre Ankara Friday 12th February
Decision made Friday 26th February
Visa received today 2nd March 

The single most stressful thing I have ever had to go through but now we can actually look forward to the future  lane:


----------



## salix

Congratulations!


----------



## kingrulzuk

jojojosie1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I couldn't find my previous thread but just wanted to update you that my husbands UK Spouse Visa was received today and we couldn't be happier.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on the forum who gave their advise and please feel free to contact me if you would like any further info.
> 
> Timeline with priority service paid
> 
> Biometrics appointment at TLS Contact Centre Ankara Friday 12th February
> Decision made Friday 26th February
> Visa received today 2nd March
> 
> The single most stressful thing I have ever had to go through but now we can actually look forward to the future  lane:


Congratulations well done


----------



## scullythefed

Hi, I was just wondering - how did you receive notification that they made a decision? Did you get any other updates along the way (that they received your application, for example)? I'm surprised that I haven't heard anything since submitting. 
Thanks


----------



## Aaraaa

scullythefed said:


> Hi, I was just wondering - how did you receive notification that they made a decision? Did you get any other updates along the way (that they received your application, for example)? I'm surprised that I haven't heard anything since submitting.
> Thanks



The amount and type of updates an applicant receive differs from applicant to applicant. For example, I received an update via email that my application is being prepared to be viewed by an ECO. I waited two weeks and then decided to email them. They emailed me back saying a decision has been made but it'll take some time to send me back my documents as they have to do some administrative work before they can give it back to me. All updates are via email but it's not necessary to get one. If you haven't received an update then you can try emailing them. They reply within one business day. 

Good luck! Try not to worry too much, I know the feeling


----------



## Andrea92x

What is that email?
Thanks


----------



## Aaraaa

I email them through their website. UKVI international FAQ help. Just select your country and click email and follow the steps 

https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/


----------



## avoxxi

So excited! 
Country Applying from: Melbourne
Visa Type: Tier 5 (YMS)
Date application submitted online: 18/2/2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 22/2/2016
Date documents sent to Manila, Philippines: 2/22/2016
Date documents were received: N/A
Date decision was made: 29/2/2016
Date visa pick up: 3/3/2016


----------



## Aaraaa

avoxxi said:


> So excited!
> Country Applying from: Melbourne
> Visa Type: Tier 5 (YMS)
> Date application submitted online: 18/2/2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 22/2/2016
> Date documents sent to Manila, Philippines: 2/22/2016
> Date documents were received: N/A
> Date decision was made: 29/2/2016
> Date visa pick up: 3/3/2016


Wow congrats, that is exciting!! Were you priority?


----------



## jojojosie1

scullythefed said:


> Hi, I was just wondering - how did you receive notification that they made a decision? Did you get any other updates along the way (that they received your application, for example)? I'm surprised that I haven't heard anything since submitting.
> Thanks


Hi

We used the TLS contact centre and their website updated each step of the way, i.e. documents submitted, documents arrived in UK, decision made (and we received an email from ISTANvisafco) and that was it until we received the documents back by courier with the 'your application has been successful' letter in side along with the visa in my Husbands passport.

Hope this helps and good luck!

You can always call the UKVI telephone number, it charges on your credit card but might be worth it for peace of mind?


----------



## Amade

Yeayyyyy i got it!!!! :dancer::dancer::dancer::dancer:
Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée Visa ( non priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1 Feb 2016 online 
17 Feb 2016 submit to VFS Malaysia
Date biometrics taken: 17 Feb 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 Feb 2016
Office location processing your visa: Manila Philippine
Projected timeline given: 3-12 week
Decision has been made: 29 Feb 2016
Collecting the Documents: 3 March 2016

Visa was granted gonna fly on Monday.. 
Thanks so much to Joppa and Nyclon.. Such a wonderful adviser..


----------



## King_Khan

Joppa said:


> 30-month anniversary of your arrival is 16th June 2016, and 28 days before is 19th May 2016, the earliest date you can apply.


Hi, I am a bit confused with the 28th day calculation. Deducting 16 days in June will leave us with a balance of 12 to be deducted in May and doing so will get us to 20th of May. Now if someone applies on 19th of May wouldn't he/she be applying 29 days before?

Just to give another example (assuming 30 months visas), if someone's visa is expiring on 30th of the month wouldn't the earliest day to be eligible to apply be 3rd of the month? By counting 3rd as 1 and counting forward we will reach the figure of 28 on 30th which is visa expiry date. Is my calculations wrong?

Thanks,


----------



## avoxxi

Aaraaa said:


> Wow congrats, that is exciting!! Were you priority?


Nope! It just happened to be that quick!


----------



## LoveGarnet

I contacted them yesterday (4 March) because one of you that had submitted their application after me got their decision made and I guess a decision has been made for me as well as it has been processed and that my documents should "be with me in the next few days" (I confirmed with my advisor that this meant a decision has been made) and now I'm just waiting for an email containing the tracking. I'm feeling pretty good about it and my wife hasn't (thus far) received a large refund for the health surcharge so I think I got it. Now I just gotta wait. The hope to be in Scotland at the start of April!


----------



## Aaraaa

LoveGarnet said:


> I contacted them yesterday (4 March) because one of you that had submitted their application after me got their decision made and I guess a decision has been made for me as well as it has been processed and that my documents should "be with me in the next few days" (I confirmed with my advisor that this meant a decision has been made) and now I'm just waiting for an email containing the tracking. I'm feeling pretty good about it and my wife hasn't (thus far) received a large refund for the health surcharge so I think I got it. Now I just gotta wait. The hope to be in Scotland at the start of April!



I think you're referring to me lol! I emailed them asking for the status and they emailed back saying a decision was made. (I received this email feb 29). But they haven't sent out my documents or sent me an email saying my stuff is dispatched. The wait is a killer, hoping they mail it out Monday and have it all in my hands a few days later. 

Does anyone know what admin formalities they go through if ur visa is approved and does it usually take this long to mail it out?


----------



## avoxxi

Aaraaa said:


> I think you're referring to me lol! I emailed them asking for the status and they emailed back saying a decision was made. (I received this email feb 29). But they haven't sent out my documents or sent me an email saying my stuff is dispatched. The wait is a killer, hoping they mail it out Monday and have it all in my hands a few days later.
> 
> Does anyone know what admin formalities they go through if ur visa is approved and does it usually take this long to mail it out?


I have no idea, but I wondered the same thing! For mine, I'm pretty sure it was all done at the processing place and it just had to be sent back to the VAC.


----------



## Aaraaa

avoxxi said:


> Aaraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're referring to me lol! I emailed them asking for the status and they emailed back saying a decision was made. (I received this email feb 29). But they haven't sent out my documents or sent me an email saying my stuff is dispatched. The wait is a killer, hoping they mail it out Monday and have it all in my hands a few days later.
> 
> Does anyone know what admin formalities they go through if ur visa is approved and does it usually take this long to mail it out?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea, but I wondered the same thing! For mine, I'm pretty sure it was all done at the processing place and it just had to be sent back to the VAC.
Click to expand...


What date was stamped on your visa if you don't mind me asking? Was it the date you had listed in ur online application for expected date of travel or was it the actual date they approved ur application? If it was the date they approved ur application, how many days from that day did it take for your visa to be delivered back to you? 

(Lol clearly I'm a nervous wreck atm^)


----------



## LoveGarnet

Aaraaa said:


> What date was stamped on your visa if you don't mind me asking? Was it the date you had listed in ur online application for expected date of travel or was it the actual date they approved ur application? If it was the date they approved ur application, how many days from that day did it take for your visa to be delivered back to you?
> 
> (Lol clearly I'm a nervous wreck atm^)


Yep it was you! Lol. I applied like at the end of January and my documents got to Sheffield on 5 Feb. So I was like "well, if they have a decision, surely I must, too."

Yeah no email yet confirming a decision was made or tracking yet but I'm hoping to hear back early next week. I am also a nervous wreck - I mean obviously I cannot say officially whether I got my visa or not because it's not in my hand, but honestly we meet all requirements so I *should*...

I REALLY want to buy my plane ticket while it's still cheap rather than having to book it and fly out the day after booking.


----------



## Aaraaa

LoveGarnet said:


> Aaraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What date was stamped on your visa if you don't mind me asking? Was it the date you had listed in ur online application for expected date of travel or was it the actual date they approved ur application? If it was the date they approved ur application, how many days from that day did it take for your visa to be delivered back to you?
> 
> (Lol clearly I'm a nervous wreck atm^)
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it was you! Lol. I applied like at the end of January and my documents got to Sheffield on 5 Feb. So I was like "well, if they have a decision, surely I must, too."
> 
> Yeah no email yet confirming a decision was made or tracking yet but I'm hoping to hear back early next week. I am also a nervous wreck - I mean obviously I cannot say officially whether I got my visa or not because it's not in my hand, but honestly we meet all requirements so I *should*...
Click to expand...

Wow a decision must've been made a while ago for you if you applied end Jan. This is making me nervous, wonder why they take so long to send out the documents! 

Ahh fingers crossed for both of us. I'm sure you'll get it! Update me if you get an email this upcoming week about whether your documents have been dispatched please! Did they give you a tracking number when you handed in ur biometrics? I got one from DHL and I refresh it every hour LOL


----------



## LoveGarnet

Aaraaa said:


> Wow a decision must've been made a while ago for you if you applied end Jan. This is making me nervous, wonder why they take so long to send out the documents!
> 
> Ahh fingers crossed for both of us. I'm sure you'll get it! Update me if you get an email this upcoming week about whether your documents have been dispatched please! Did they give you a tracking number when you handed in ur biometrics? I got one from DHL and I refresh it every hour LOL


Oh my god I don't know. I didn't look. Omg. I don't think there's a way to check. Now I wish I had known! Crap! And yeah that's making me nervous. When I asked my advisor about the "processed" response, she said it's waiting to be printed out and whatever else they gotta do I guess. But it's still so nerve wracking especially since responses are vague. Why are they vague? Why can't they just say like "Congratulations! Your visa is on its way!"??? or "We regret to inform you that your visa request has been denied."??


----------



## Aaraaa

LoveGarnet;9607866
Oh my god I don't know. I didn't look. Omg. I don't think there's a way to check. Now I wish I had known! Crap! And yeah that's making me nervous. When I asked my advisor about the "processed" response said:


> No no, don't worry!! I'm applying from Canada, so when I went to give my biometrics, they also gave me a tracking number for when my documents will be dispatched. I read on this forum that loads of people don't get that, they send a diff tracking number or something. My email said this:
> 
> ". I have tracked the status (GWFXXXXXXX and date of birth
> XX/XX/19XX) and found that the application has been processed and a
> decision has been made.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
> 
> If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
> dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
> patience while you wait to receive your documents."
> 
> This was last Monday! Ugh I agree, just tell us our decision. But honestly, I've been rechecking my application over and over again and can't see what could have gone wrong. Mentally not ready for a rejection


----------



## Aaraaa

Sorry LoveGarnett, don't know why it posted in the gray box lol


----------



## LoveGarnet

This is what I got:

"We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFXXXXXXXXX and date of birth
XX/XX/19XX) and found that the application has been processed and it should
be with you in the next few days.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery."

With such vagueness I *had* to ask my advisor what that meant cause I wasn't 100% sure. Like I said, I wish they could just say "your visa is coming". Why not just say it? I am naturally anxious and if a panic button exists I'm usually the first to hit it so an actual confirmation of what I got would be REALLY helpful.

EDIT: The only thing I'm concerned about is my wife being in her overdraft due to large expenses such as visiting me and moving into her new abode, but my advisor said if it's an agreement between her and the bank it should be fine. She still meets the financial requirement with her yearly income but naturally I'm still so so nervous.


----------



## Aaraaa

I feel like they'll send your documents back this week! Let's just assume they are making the visa extra shiny for us  *nervous laugh* 

I have this urge to email them again but I know I'll get the same generic email. Oh the agony!


----------



## Aaraaa

LoveGarnet said:


> This is what I got:
> 
> "We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFXXXXXXXXX and date of birth
> XX/XX/19XX) and found that the application has been processed and it should
> be with you in the next few days.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery."
> 
> With such vagueness I *had* to ask my advisor what that meant cause I wasn't 100% sure. Like I said, I wish they could just say "your visa is coming". Why not just say it? I am naturally anxious and if a panic button exists I'm usually the first to hit it so an actual confirmation of what I got would be REALLY helpful.
> 
> EDIT: The only thing I'm concerned about is my wife being in her overdraft due to large expenses such as visiting me and moving into her new abode, but my advisor said if it's an agreement between her and the bank it should be fine. She still meets the financial requirement with her yearly income but naturally I'm still so so nervous.



Im not a lawyer but I don't think the overdraft is an issue. As long as you're making the required amount, they aren't too worried about the money going out. 

My worry is that we gave in 8 months payslips instead of six. And recent 6 months all meet the required amount but the very last payslip (which was not necessary to include in the application but I forgot to take it out) is lower than the required amount. So I'm worried they're gonna take that into consideration instead of the other 7months that were all above the required amount (because of the raise he received) owhhhhh


----------



## LoveGarnet

Aaraaa said:


> I feel like they'll send your documents back this week! Let's just assume they are making the visa extra shiny for us  *nervous laugh*
> 
> I have this urge to email them again but I know I'll get the same generic email. Oh the agony!


I'd imagine if it were a rejection they would've sent back our documents by now - it shouldn't take them over a week to send documents back if they were like "lol nope no visa for you!!" so I think we're both ok.  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## frandamby

*Visa Timeline - 2 applications*

So, I thought it would be useful to post our timeline as we submitted *2 applications as our first was declined. * We paid priority for both applications. 

*FIRST VISA - DECISION: REFUSED*
Country Applying from: Morocco
Visa Type: Fiance Visa UK
Date application submitted online: 8/1/2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 21/1/2016
Date documents sent to Paris, France: 21/1/2016
Date documents were received: 25/1/2016
Date decision was made: 27/1/2016
Date visa pick up: 2/2/2016

*SECOND VISA - DECISION: ACCEPTED*
Country Applying from: Morocco
Visa Type: Fiance Visa UK
Date application submitted online: 18/2/2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 19/2/2016
Date documents sent to Paris, France: 19/2/2016
Date documents were received: 23/02/2016
Date decision was made: 29/2/2016
Date visa pick up: 3/3/2016

Our first visa was declined as we believed they missed some of the documentation we sent. I believe in our case, we were very unlucky and advised to appeal and apply again in parallel. 
The only difference to the second lot of documentation were; new recent bank statements and a contents page referencing all the documents we sent and a table detailing the transfers from my business account to my personal account. 

You can see the refusal reasons I posted here: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ts-living-uk/975930-fiance-visa-declined.html

I also requested an update via email on the second application and this was the response I received:

_"We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWFxxxxxx and date of birth
xx/xx/xxxx) and found that the application has been processed and a
decision has been made and it should be with you in the next few days.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery."
_

Obviously, we are over the moon at the decision the 2nd time and in 8 days will be be together here in the UK! I crazy feeling, but a very exciting one! 

A huge thank you to anyone who posts on this forum - all of your threads have helped us get this far! Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## nkb535

Hi, everyone. I am on the 5 year partner route and was just granted my second FLR(m). Here is my timeline.

*Country applying from*: UK 
*Type of visa applied for*: FLR(m). Current FLR(m) expires mid-March 2016.
*Date documents received by HO*: 04 Feb 2016 
*Date biometrics taken*: Biometrics letter from HO received 10 Feb, biometrics taken 13 Feb at post office.
*Office location processing your visa*: Sheffield
*Projected timeline given*: None.
*Date your visa was received*: 4 March 2016 - received documents back with letter from HO granting leave to remain.
*Date your BRP was received*: I think this was the failed delivery on 4 March 2016 (I was at work). I re-scheduled the delivery for Friday, 11 March (working from home that day, so will be there to receive it).

FWIW, our case was very straightforward and we met all the criteria. I'm very pleased with the month turnaround!


----------



## Applicant2004

My decision was made 19 February as per UKVI email inquiry service but still no documents as of 7th of March.


----------



## Aaraaa

You and I are in the same boat, friend. Your decision was made a weekend before mine. Where are u applying from?


----------



## Applicant2004

Aaraaa said:


> You and I are in the same boat, friend. Your decision was made a weekend before mine. Where are u applying from?


Applied from the US. Frustrating experience.


----------



## lizgo05

*Uk visa*

Hello everyone. Here is my timeline.


Country Applying from: Colombia
Visa Type: Spouse (Non priority)
Date Biometrics Taken: 19/02/106
Projected timeline given: 60 working days.
Date documents arrived at the Bogota Visa section: 20/02/2016
Date documentation was assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: 26/02/2016
Date decision was made: 29/2/2016
Date your visa was received: 3/03/2016

I got my visa approved


----------



## Aaraaa

lizgo05 said:


> Hello everyone. Here is my timeline.
> 
> 
> Country Applying from: Colombia
> Visa Type: Spouse (Non priority)
> Date Biometrics Taken: 19/02/106
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days.
> Date documents arrived at the Bogota Visa section: 20/02/2016
> Date documentation was assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: 26/02/2016
> Date decision was made: 29/2/2016
> Date your visa was received: 3/03/2016
> 
> I got my visa approved



Yay congratulations! All the best


----------



## LoveGarnet

I got my visa today!! I am so happy!! Now I am currently looking for jobs over there lol

And just a btw, my visa DOES have my VAF number on it. I am fairly certain unless someone with legal knowledge can tell me otherwise, that VAF is *not* Visa Application Form Number or whatever else. It's some sort of visa number.


----------



## Th0masLisa

Country Applying From - USA (NJ)
Type of Visa - Settlement (Husband) - Non-Priority
Application Submitted - Wednesday 3rd February 2016
Biometrics - Monday 8th February 2016
Application Sent - Friday 12th February 2016
Package Received in Sheffield - Monday 15th February 2016
Email notification received - Wednesday 24th February 2016
Request for further information - Monday 29th February 2016
Decision email received - Wednesday 9th March 2016

***documents currently in transit back to the USA, we await an answer****


----------



## Aaraaa

Helllooooo! Here's an update  

Country applying from: Canada- Edmonton
Type of visa: settlement spouse (non priority) 
Date applied online: February 10, 2016
Date biometrics given: February 16, 2016 
Date application received: February 18 processing at sheffields 
Emailed for status of application: February 29, 2016 (decision has been made but documents not dispatched) 
Documents sent: March 7, 2016 
Visa received: March 10 

IVE BEEN APPROVED!! can't wait to be reunited!!! 

Best of luck everyone, keep your head high!!


----------



## davidfred85

*Thanks all*

Hey i just want to say thanks to this forum for all your help, my wife could not have got her spouse visa without you!

So we applied on Jan19th

Got email back about 5 days later saying it has been received

On feb 23rd we received an email that an ECO had been assigned to our case

We got email at end of week saying a decision had been made

On March 1st my wife picked up passport with Visa (vignette inside)

So thanks all!

And make sure you all ignore urban legends about the wordings of certain emails, it is all BS


----------



## LDE8N

Hello Joppa and Nyclon (everyone else as well) I hope I make sense and hopefully you guys can help me out here. 

Right, so I entered the UK on 18/01/14 which makes my 30 month anniversary 18/07/16 minus 28 days makes the earliest I can apply 20/06/16 I got that. If I were to apply on 20/06/16 they would then add 28 days to my next (30 month) visa, right?

My visa expiry date is 18/10/16 (I entered on the valid from date) 

Now when is the latest I can apply, is it 28 days before expiry? 

If I apply on 18/09/16 (32 months into this visa) will they then subtract 2 months from the new 30 month visa making it a 28 month visa? (Since I only need 5 years to then apply for ILR) Or is that irrelevant and I still have to wait 30 months after having applied on 18/09/16

I hope I made sense and you guys are able to help me. =)


----------



## vishnuo2

Thank you to everyone on this forum. All doubts we had while applying for my wife's visa was cleared through the threads here. The following is the timeline.

*Country applying from*: India
*Type of visa applied for*: Spouse Visa 
*Date application was submitted online*: 25th Feb 2016 
*Date documents were submitted and biometrics taken*: 29th Feb 2016
*Place of submission*: VFS Cochin
*Office location processing your visa*: Chennai 
*Date email receieved that documents received *: 2nd Mar 2016
*Date email receieved that application has been processed*: 7th Mar 2016
*Date documents received with 30 days Visa*: 8th Mar 2016

Wife is coming on the 2nd April. We are so happy that it was processed so quickly with no issues. It was non- priority.


----------



## chelseazendog

*Country applying from:* USA
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse - _Priority_
*Date application submitted (online):* 17/02/2016
*Date biometrics taken:* 25/02/2016
*Submitted documents & biometrics via VFS:* 26/02/2016
*Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
*Date documentation was received: *29/02/2016
*Decision made:* 09/03/2016
*Date visa received:* 11/03/2016

Visa Approved :3 

Finding patience during this application process was very difficult. It put me through a roller coaster of emotions - but with the visa approved now, I can finally start to pack my bags & prepare to live with my husband. Closing the distance feels *so good*!


----------



## dreshaddy

Country applying from: romania
Type of visa applied for:eea family permit
Date application submitted (online):15th feb
Date biometrics taken:19th feb
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: feb 22nd
Office location processing your visa: warsaw poland
Projected timeline given: 15-45 business days
Date your visa was received:6th march


----------



## mcstone

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
Date application submitted (online): 2/25/2016
Date biometrics taken: 3/4/2016
Submitted documents & biometrics via VFS: 3/4/2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date documentation was received (UPS confirmation): 3/7/2016
Date documentation was received (email from Sheffield): 3/9/2016
Decision made: 3/12/2016 (the email came on a Saturday!) 
Date visa received: still waiting...

I really hope we get an approval! So nervous and excited.


----------



## DED

*Postal Time Frame*

Hi Joppa
Most helpful as always...dont know how you have so much patience for us all 

my wife's spouse 'leave to remain' issued on 21 Jan 2014 expires on 20 June 2016 which is circa 29 months so I am slightly confused with 33 months mentioned so would like to clarify when I can apply, based on these dates
&
May I ask (If known) how long the postal applications are taking to be processed at this current period?



Re.
If you are here on family route (as spouse or unmarried partner), and you entered UK on 33-month visa, then the earliest you can apply to renew your leave on form FLR(M) is on the 30-month anniversary of your UK entry (not from 'valid from' date on your visa, unless you arrived here on the first day of validity), minus 28 days.


----------



## kaleblloyd83

Did the email to you say that a decision had been made or that you visa had been processed?

Thanks so much


----------



## paytongoose

Country applying from: Germany - Dusseldorf (Visa office for Amsterdam)
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry Visa (Priority)
Date online application submitted: March 4 2016
Date biometrics taken and application submitted: March 11 2016
Notified that received by UKVI and being assessed: March 12 2016
Email stating a decision has been made: March 14 2016
Email stating it's been dispatched: TBC
Date your visa was received: TBC Hopefully this week!!! crossing fingers it's accepted

A total of 3 working days so far...


----------



## DED

Sorry, for last post
I see it now...on a 30mth spouse visa ....renewal application is one month before expiry date


----------



## paytongoose

Country applying from: Germany - Dusseldorf (Visa office for Amsterdam) But I am Canadian national with dutch residency fo one year.
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry Visa (Priority)
Date online application submitted: March 4 2016
Date biometrics taken and application submitted: March 11 2016
Notified that received by UKVI and being assessed: March 12 2016
Email stating a decision has been made: March 14 2016
Email statin TLS has received my documents: March 15
Email stating it's been dispatched: TBC
Date your visa was received: TBC Hopefully this week!!! crossing fingers it's accepted


** UPDATE


----------



## paytongoose

Country applying from: Germany - Dusseldorf (Visa office for Amsterdam) But I am Canadian national with dutch residency fo one year.
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry Visa (Priority)
Date online application submitted: March 4 2016
Date biometrics taken and application submitted: March 11 2016
Notified that received by UKVI and being assessed: March 12 2016
Email stating a decision has been made: March 14 2016
Email statin TLS has received my documents: March 15
Email stating it's been dispatched: Was never sent oddly
Date your visa was received: March 16 2016!! ACCEPTED


----------



## bcol

Has anyone had an experience like this? I received an email today stating that my documents have been dispatched by courier but the "decision made" and "ready for courier return" icons in TLS are still in red but the "dispatch by courier" is already green. I'm curious to know if this is a rejection or what.

Country applying from: Switzerland (Zürich)
Type of visa applied for: Visit <6 months
Date online application submitted: February 21, 2016
Date biometrics taken and application submitted: March 3, 2016
Notified that received by UKVI and being assessed: March 4, 2016
Email stating a decision has been made: *none*
Email stating it's been dispatched: March 16, 2016
Date your visa was received: not yet


----------



## nyclon

bcol said:


> Has anyone had an experience like this? I received an email today stating that my documents have been dispatched by courier but the "decision made" and "ready for courier return" icons in TLS are still in red but the "dispatch by courier" is already green. I'm curious to know if this is a rejection or what.
> 
> Country applying from: Switzerland (Zürich)
> Type of visa applied for: Visit <6 months
> Date online application submitted: February 21, 2016
> Date biometrics taken and application submitted: March 3, 2016
> Notified that received by UKVI and being assessed: March 4, 2016
> Email stating a decision has been made: *none*
> Email stating it's been dispatched: March 16, 2016
> Date your visa was received: not yet


All you can do is wait. There are no hidden clues.


----------



## supafeet

Sorry this did not go where I expected


----------



## supafeet

*Service*

Mcstone- did you use any service or agent to help with your application?





mcstone said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
> Date application submitted (online): 2/25/2016
> Date biometrics taken: 3/4/2016
> Submitted documents & biometrics via VFS: 3/4/2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date documentation was received (UPS confirmation): 3/7/2016
> Date documentation was received (email from Sheffield): 3/9/2016
> Decision made: 3/12/2016 (the email came on a Saturday!)
> Date visa received: still waiting...
> 
> I really hope we get an approval! So nervous and excited.


----------



## TruSie

This is my second attempt to obtain an EEA FP as a fiance. My partner is German and lived in Scotland. 
The following is the timeline. 

Country applying from: Papua New Guinea
Type of visa applied for: EEA FP
Date application was submitted online: 13th Feb 2016 
Date documents were submitted and biometrics taken: 24th Feb 2016 
Place of submission: VFS Port Moresby Office location processing your visa: Manila
Date email receieved that documents are received: none
Date email received that decision has been made: 9th Mar 2016 
Date visa received: Still waiting....

Its been 8 days since the decision email and I still haven't heard about my documents... the first time it took them 4 days to have them returned... I wonder what the hold up is this time around.


----------



## bcol

bcol said:


> Has anyone had an experience like this? I received an email today stating that my documents have been dispatched by courier but the "decision made" and "ready for courier return" icons in TLS are still in red but the "dispatch by courier" is already green. I'm curious to know if this is a rejection or what.
> 
> Country applying from: Switzerland (Zürich)
> Type of visa applied for: Visit <6 months
> Date online application submitted: February 21, 2016
> Date biometrics taken and application submitted: March 3, 2016
> Notified that received by UKVI and being assessed: March 4, 2016
> Email stating a decision has been made: *none*
> Email stating it's been dispatched: March 16, 2016
> Date your visa was received: not yet


update: I got my passport back today with the visa stamp


----------



## flammable999

*Country applying from:* Bangladesh
*Type of visa applied for: *Spousal visa 
*Date application submitted (online)*: 07 03 2016
*Documents sent by DHL from London to Dhaka:* 08 03 2016
*Documents received in Dhaka:* 10 03 2016
*Date biometrics taken and documents submitted*: 17 03 2016
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:*
*Office location processing your visa:* New Delhi
*Projected timeline given:* 2 weeks
*Date of acknowledgement email: 
Date of decision made email: 
Date your visa was received: *


----------



## SySy055

This is my timeline! We used an immigration attorney that was marvelous to do all our work for us and I plan on using her in the future because it took all the stress out of my life. I know some think you don't need to but in our case my fiance has a high stress job and adding this stress of an application just wasn't worth it.


Please list the following:
*Country applying from*: United States
*Type of visa applied for*: Fiance Visa
*Date application submitted (online or in person)*: Online - March 3rd, 2016
*Date biometrics taken*: March 7th, 2016
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office*: March 10th, 2016
*Office location processing your visa*: Sheffield
*Projected timeline given*: 12 weeks (but we payed priority fees to skip me to the head of line)
*Date your visa was received: (Some Decision Email)* March15th - *got in mail from UPS* - March 18th, 2016

I want to note on our shipping we used UPS Service that shipped it 2 days there 2 days back.


----------



## Mjindogirl

me and the hubby ask many questions here, and finally we got the visa!! thanks for anyone here for all kind of help, this is my timeline

Country applying from: *Indonesia*
Type of visa applied for: *Spousal visa Priority* 
Date application submitted (online): 05 03 2016
Date biometrics taken and documents submitted: 07 03 2016
Office location processing your visa: *Manilla, Phillipines*
Email stating we could collect the passport: 16 03 2016 
Date your visa was received: 17 03 2016
Total *only 7working days*!! im off celebrating :eyebrows:


----------



## geminihunter

Country applying from: Kenya
Type of visa applied for: Spousal visa (standard)
Date application submitted (online): 14-Feb-2016
Date biometrics taken and documents submitted: 15-Feb-2016
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, South Africa
Email stating we could collect the passport: 11-March-2016 
Date your visa was received: 15-March-2016
Total time: 4 Weeks


----------



## Rosalindmct

Ok! Just sent everything off so here we go. I have everything crossed but feel like we must have missed something despite me checking a million times. I thought I'd feel better once we'd mailed it off but I feel all wired and unhinged. So scary with it all being out of our hands now. I'm sure this process ages you by at least a year! Think wine might be in order later. 

Country Applying From - USA 
Type of Visa - Settlement spouse - Non-Priority
Application Submitted - 9th March 2016
Biometrics - Monday 13th March 2016
Application Sent - 18th March 2016 (but from UK - we applied online together from USA & I brought his passport & stamped biometrics stuff back with me from a visit as needed my last payslip issued whilst I was away)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Package Received in Sheffield ......


----------



## cykohed

Country applying from: United Arab Emirates
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa
Date application was submitted online: 10th march 2016 via priority service
Date documents were submitted and biometrics taken:10th march 2016
Place of submission: VFS Wafi Dubai
Date email receieved that documents are received: Yes via our immigration agent
Date email received that decision has been made: 16th Mar 2016 
Date visa received: Rejected due to lateness in salary being credited and lacking evidence 

despite providing letter explaining delays, 12 months payslips and 12 months salaries, over 22k GBP still credited in the last 6 months. But payments large gaps in december. 2 payslips outstanding

Drafting reconsideration request. Highlighting that I clearly have been paid way over the amount and I am in full time employment.(in case evidence was missed)


----------



## AuroraSkye

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance - Priority
Date application submitted (online): 10th March 2016
Date biometrics taken: 14th March 2016 (mailed documents the same day!)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th March 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date email received that decision has been made: 18th March 2016
Date your visa was received: Monday, 21 March 2016 (waiting)

I have an REALLY fast timeline here. Also that is what makes me so worried. I got the e-mail this morning about a decision has been made and they sent my documents out. UPS says I'll have it Monday (usually drop off times for my area is around noon). I'm extremely grateful for such a fast process as I've been on these forums for months and I've read many other timelines, so that has me worried they were able to make a decision so quickly? Or I am just being silly and hope I put together a straight forward application and off it went. Now to wait anxiously...^-^;;


----------



## marics

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 15 Jan
Date biometrics taken: 05 Feb
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 09 Feb
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 2,5 months
Date your visa was received: 19 Mar 

Thanks to Joppa, Nyclon and to everyone who spends their time helping others!


----------



## bakerboy1977

I have a question:

I submitted my documents at the local TLS office (Kampala, Uganda) on 16th March. Later that day I received an email saying they have been '_*Transferred for a decision*_' and the first 2 green ticks appeared on my TLS account. It is now 21st March and my documents have not been '_*Received by UKVI*_'.

Should I be worried? The last time I applied this way my documents were marked 'received' in 2 days.


----------



## sparts17

*Also Waiting for Spouse Settlement Visa*

I'm in the same boat, Settlement non priority from the US. UPS said the documents were delivered on the day they said it would be, but it's two days later than that and I still haven't goten an email stating they've received it. If you get that email, let me know, cause I'm sort of freaking out that I haven't gotten mine yet, especially with how quickly everyone else's seems to go on this forum. Good luck to you and yours though!!


----------



## 226648

sparts17 said:


> I'm in the same boat, Settlement non priority from the US. UPS said the documents were delivered on the day they said it would be, but it's two days later than that and I still haven't goten an email stating they've received it. If you get that email, let me know, cause I'm sort of freaking out that I haven't gotten mine yet, especially with how quickly everyone else's seems to go on this forum. Good luck to you and yours though!!



It seems that a lot of people don't get an email that their documents were received or that a decision has been made, so don't worry! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodgate28

isaacdfrank said:


> Unbelievably true.
> 
> Spouse/Settlement visa from Delhi, India
> 
> 23/2/2016- submit application and docs at visa application centre, Delhi. Biometrics same day
> 24/2/2016- receive email at 6pm, "a decision has been made.
> 25/2/2016- 10am, pick up passport with Entry Clearance Vignette.
> 
> Entry date for when I had asked for- 30/4/2016 to 30/5/2016
> 
> Ive never heard of a 24-hour turnaround for an immigration application.
> 
> Joppa, Nyclon and all the others who helped- Thank you. If it's OK, I'll outline the documents I submitted, the way I submitted , and other minimal advice on a separate thread . Will also be bothering you guys for further advice.
> 
> Thanks again


Would LOVE to see this. Please forward me a link if you have done so


----------



## bakerboy1977

bakerboy1977 said:


> I have a question:
> 
> I submitted my documents at the local TLS office (Kampala, Uganda) on 16th March. Later that day I received an email saying they have been '_*Transferred for a decision*_' and the first 2 green ticks appeared on my TLS account. It is now 21st March and my documents have not been '_*Received by UKVI*_'.
> 
> Should I be worried? The last time I applied this way my documents were marked 'received' in 2 days.


UPDATE: The 3rd green tick appeared today and I got an email from TLS saying the 'Application has been received by UKVI'. I think I will get another email from UKVI when an ECO actually starts working on the papers. But, I'm happy that the documents are safe. 
I think the delay was because they finish at lunchtime on Fridays and Monday was a Public Holiday in SA. 
Anyhow, time to forget about this for 12 weeks!
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Cousin Jack

Country applying from: USA

Type of visa applied for: Spouse and Dependent Child Settlement Visa Entry
Date application was submitted online: 25th Feb 2016 via priority service
Date documents sent via UPS: 1st March 2016
Date documents arrived at destination (UPS tracking): 3rd March 2016
Date Sheffield sent email confirming receipt of documents: March 10th 2016
Date Sheffield sent email that decision had been made: March 17th 2016
Date Documents received by applicant in USA: March 17th 2016

Successful.

Used priority service and savings route.


----------



## Rosalindmct

I had read that people arent getting emails about documents received. We are doing settlement UK for my US husband but I sent our supporting documents from the UK as I flew back last week with his passport and everything else I needed. I sent ours guaranteed delivery and I have proof my parcel was collected from addressee's po box yesterday morning. I'm guessing they collect stuff in bulk if it arrives over the weekend but am just panicking that it will get to the right place having coming from the UK rather than USA. I wrote it was a US to UK spouse settlement visa sent from the UK rather than US on the front hoping that would clarify stuff a bit. I just wish they would tell you they have them safely. It's scary enough worrying that they got thre, let alone the worry of actually being approved and allowed to live in the same country as your husband! 

i will keep my fingers crossed we hear that they have everything soon enough. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Cousin Jack

Double post, deleted.


----------



## Cousin Jack

Rosalindmct said:


> I had read that people arent getting emails about documents received. We are doing settlement UK for my US husband but I sent our supporting documents from the UK as I flew back last week with his passport and everything else I needed. I sent ours guaranteed delivery and I have proof my parcel was collected from addressee's po box yesterday morning. I'm guessing they collect stuff in bulk if it arrives over the weekend but am just panicking that it will get to the right place having coming from the UK rather than USA. I wrote it was a US to UK spouse settlement visa sent from the UK rather than US on the front hoping that would clarify stuff a bit. I just wish they would tell you they have them safely. It's scary enough worrying that they got thre, let alone the worry of actually being approved and allowed to live in the same country as your husband!
> 
> i will keep my fingers crossed we hear that they have everything soon enough. Good luck everyone!!


With our application there was a 7 day difference between UPS saying it was delivered to Sheffield saying it was received so give it some time.
DId you use the priority service and if so did you mark the outside of the envelope 'priority service'?


----------



## MayB

*Too Long!*

Does anyone on here apply from the USA and NOT do priority? I'm hoping that's the reason this is taking so long. Here is my timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Not Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online February 9th
Date biometrics taken: February 16th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Febraury 25th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Email Received from Sheffield office stating my ONLINE application had been received: March 17th
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Date your visa was received: Waiting...

I suppose it hasn't been that long but it feels like an eternity. I didn't want to apply to early because I wanted to time our move with the end of our lease here in the US now I'm wishing I would have applied a long time ago!


----------



## AuroraSkye

MayB said:


> Does anyone on here apply from the USA and NOT do priority? I'm hoping that's the reason this is taking so long. Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Not Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online February 9th
> Date biometrics taken: February 16th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Febraury 25th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Email Received from Sheffield office stating my ONLINE application had been received: March 17th
> Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
> Date your visa was received: Waiting...
> 
> I suppose it hasn't been that long but it feels like an eternity. I didn't want to apply to early because I wanted to time our move with the end of our lease here in the US now I'm wishing I would have applied a long time ago!


Non-priority can take 1-2 months actually. Some cases will go as far as 3 months, but very few, as most of them are completed within 2 months. I know it can be such a pain to project how long it'll take and to tie up ends wherever you are. x.x I'm guessing you received the e-mail saying Home Office has gotten your documents and is now processing? All we can do is just keep waiting and hope for fast processing. You won't know any decision they make until you have your passport back in hand either. Good Luck! ^-^


----------



## edunklee

I am on the exact same timeline as you... still waiting but received my email is being processed that Thursday. Hopeful we will receive another email stating it is on it's way back soon. Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Rosalindmct

Hi,

We're also US settlement none priority, fear not!!

We didn't use priority as my husband needed some time to tie up loose ends so we gave our travel date as 5th of May anyway. We figure that was around 2 months from application date and that it would probably take about that long so decided to save the priority money. I'm not so bothered about the wait as we knew we had it coming (though I miss him like mad at the moment), it's more the not knowing about the documents. If I knew they were there and in a pile waiting to be processed then that would be ok. For now I'm just assuming a random bloke has signed for them and then just lost them somewhere. Ha! Such is my brain.

My docs only got there yesterday morning (according to my tracking)so it's seriously early days. Hoping you all hear back soon and that you're successful. It really is such a stressful time. I may email in a week or so just to make sure as I posted our docs from the UK rather than US. I've convinced myself that will cause problems but we didn't have any other choice as I needed my final payslip. 

Good luck and keep us all posted


----------



## Joppa

Sending documents from UK is fine, provided you've supplied US address for return, plus pre-paid return envelope.


----------



## Rosalindmct

Thank you. That's good to know. Yes, I purchased return shipping via VFS global and included the return waybill, the receipt and an envelope to return documents to him in the US. I also wrote a cover note explaining why the documents had come from the UK. Many Thanks : )


----------



## sipro832

*Woohoo!*

Country applying from: Panama
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee - Not Priority
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 days
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online February 11th
Date biometrics taken: February 11th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: February 14th
Date documentation was opened by UK Border Agency office: February 18th
Date ECO was assigned: March 14th
Date decision was made: March 14th
Date your visa was received: March 16th

Weirdly, we got an email saying the ECO was going to start reviewing our docs and then 6hrs later the email saying a decision had been made. Due to the short timescale, we assumed we'd made a fundamental mistake and we'd been rejected, but the visa came through a couple of days later!!


----------



## Rosalindmct

Great news! Congratulations!!


----------



## ElleElise

Hi everyone,

I just sent in my priority settlement application (spouse) last Friday. I've already gotten an email confirming that they've got my application and that they are assigning me an ECO. I just have a question for you all. If you got your visa approved, how close were you to the financial requirement??? 

My husband makes a little over 19K pounds and I know that's over the 18,600 standard, but it's still close and it's making me second guess if I'll be successful or not. I'm honestly probably just overanalyzing the situation.


----------



## chelseazendog

My husband earned exactly £19,000 when we applied - our visa was successful in early March and I recently posted my time line in this thread. A week after we were approved, my husband received a significant pay raise bringing him close to £30,000 per year which would have been much more comforting to apply with!!

But at the end of the day if you complete your application & appendix 2 forms correctly, you provide all of the necessary documents and not missing anything important (just summing it all up), you shouldn't be denied a visa because your sponsors income is slightly above the minimum. I hope this helps ease your mind, even if it's just the tinniest bit


----------



## woodgate28

chelseazendog said:


> My husband earned exactly £19,000 when we applied - our visa was successful in early March and I recently posted my time line in this thread. A week after we were approved, my husband received a significant pay raise bringing him close to £30,000 per year which would have been much more comforting to apply with!!
> 
> But at the end of the day if you complete your application & appendix 2 forms correctly, you provide all of the necessary documents and not missing anything important (just summing it all up), you shouldn't be denied a visa because your sponsors income is slightly above the minimum. I hope this helps ease your mind, even if it's just the tinniest bit


Was that £19000 after or before taxes? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chelseazendog

woodgate28 said:


> Was that £19000 after or before taxes?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Before taxes


----------



## flickabelle

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry Visa (Priority) for self and dependant child 
Date online application submitted: March 14 2016
Date biometrics taken and supporting documentation submitted: March 24 2016 (could have been next day but had some last-minute issues with gathering some docs)
Notified that received by UKVI and being assessed: TBC
Email stating a decision has been made: TBC
Email stating it's been dispatched: TBC
Date your visa was received: TBC 

Will update as we go! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ahoo.bowker

Hi , How did you check the status of your application?


----------



## d5k

We also did non-priority...
Spouse settlement visa. I'm living in the USA, but we're using an immigration service in the UK.

Here is the timeline so far...

Online application submitted Feb 18

Biometrics done & shipped with passport and supporting doc to the immigration advisor Feb 26

Documents sent from immigration service office to sheffield - received March 7

Email received stating the online application was received March 22

Now it's just the waiting game.


----------



## ScoobyLou

Country applying from: Tunisia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 22 Dec
Date biometrics taken: 29 Dec
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 30 Dec
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 23 March

Received a Telephone Interview from Home Office 15th March. 
Vignette valid from 13 March


----------



## flickabelle

ahoo.bowker said:


> Hi , How did you check the status of your application?


I paid for SMS updates via the VFSGlobal website. Not sure if this varies from country to country.


----------



## woodgate28

How many of you have had to give them an interview either via phone or video call? Was it the British person contacted or the Non-British? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## freezing

Country applying from: Turkey
Type of visa applied for: EEA family permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17.3
Date biometrics taken: 17.3
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ?
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul?
Projected timeline given: -
Date your visa was received: 23.3


----------



## Rosalindmct

Hello all. My husband just got the following email that mentions our online application being received (we did that in America on the 9th March!!)



Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.

If you have made a Settlement application (except for applications lodged in USA and Canada): you must ensure that your UK sponsor has sent all relevant supporting documentation to the visa section in Sheffield. The documents should be arranged in this order: application form and relevant Appendix* (See below); English language evidence; relationship documents; maintenance documents; accommodation documents. If documents are not received a decision will be taken on the basis on the information that has been provided.

I am a bit confused as obviously have sent in all the documents already (signed for at the visa office in Sheffield on the 21st) However!! I didn't order them in that exact way as there was no true guidance on which way to order them. I guess they will take them apart and move them how they want them. 

Will I get another email to say the documents have arrived or is that it?? Do you think it's worth me
Enquiring about the documents getting there??? Thanks and eek! This feels like a step forward







Just to clarify we're non priority applying from USA, spouse settlement visa.

Timeline
Online application 9th March
Biometrics 13th March
Sent to Sheffield 18th March
Signed for in Sheffield (according to tracking) 21st March
Email received stating ONLINE application received 24th March


----------



## MayB

Rosalindmct said:


> Hello all. My husband just got the following email that mentions our online application being received (we did that in America on the 9th March!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.
> 
> If you have made a Settlement application (except for applications lodged in USA and Canada): you must ensure that your UK sponsor has sent all relevant supporting documentation to the visa section in Sheffield. The documents should be arranged in this order: application form and relevant Appendix* (See below); English language evidence; relationship documents; maintenance documents; accommodation documents. If documents are not received a decision will be taken on the basis on the information that has been provided.
> 
> I am a bit confused as obviously have sent in all the documents already (signed for at the visa office in Sheffield on the 21st) However!! I didn't order them in that exact way as there was no true guidance on which way to order them. I guess they will take them apart and move them how they want them.
> 
> Will I get another email to say the documents have arrived or is that it?? Do you think it's worth me
> Enquiring about the documents getting there??? Thanks and eek! This feels like a step forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify we're non priority applying from USA, spouse settlement visa.
> 
> Timeline
> Online application 9th March
> Biometrics 13th March
> Sent to Sheffield 18th March
> Signed for in Sheffield (according to tracking) 21st March
> Email received stating ONLINE application received 24th March


I am on the exact same path as you and I submitted my online application on February 9th and they sent me the same email on MARCH 17TH!!! I think I picked the worst time to apply!

My docs arrived in Sheffield on 2/25 and I still have not received an email saying they are looking through my documents. 

There are a few other people in the same boat. I really wish they would not send that online application email, it's just incredibly confusing.


----------



## edunklee

Same with me... and now it is Easter weekend (where they have tomorrow and Monday off!). Our applications will get pushed back more if more expedited applications come through over the weekend.


----------



## ElleElise

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Spouse (Priority)
Date online application submitted: March 13th
Date biometrics taken and supporting documentation submitted: March 18th
Notified that received by UKVI and being assessed: March 21st
Email stating a decision has been made: March 24th
Email stating it's been dispatched: March 24th
Date your visa was received: Hoping it comes before Easter, but that's unlikely.... I'll keep you guys updated. Fingers crossed!


I only got an email stating they received my online application. Three days later I received two emails, one stating they made a decision and the other giving me my tracking number. Everyones process is different though


----------



## ScoobyLou

Rosalindmct said:


> Hello all. My husband just got the following email that mentions our online application being received (we did that in America on the 9th March!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.
> 
> If you have made a Settlement application (except for applications lodged in USA and Canada): you must ensure that your UK sponsor has sent all relevant supporting documentation to the visa section in Sheffield. The documents should be arranged in this order: application form and relevant Appendix* (See below); English language evidence; relationship documents; maintenance documents; accommodation documents. If documents are not received a decision will be taken on the basis on the information that has been provided.
> 
> I am a bit confused as obviously have sent in all the documents already (signed for at the visa office in Sheffield on the 21st) However!! I didn't order them in that exact way as there was no true guidance on which way to order them. I guess they will take them apart and move them how they want them.
> 
> Will I get another email to say the documents have arrived or is that it?? Do you think it's worth me
> Enquiring about the documents getting there??? Thanks and eek! This feels like a step forward Just to clarify we're non priority applying from USA, spouse settlement visa.
> 
> Timeline
> Online application 9th March
> Biometrics 13th March
> Sent to Sheffield 18th March
> Signed for in Sheffield (according to tracking) 21st March
> Email received stating ONLINE application received 24th March


That was the ONLY email we received throughout the process until Decision made email.


----------



## bo0m

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date online application submitted: December 17th
Date biometrics taken and supporting documentation submitted: December 21st
Notified that received by UKVI and being assessed: December 23rd
Email stating a decision has been made: March 17th
Call to collect passport: March 21st
Date your visa was received: March 22nd
Decision: Visa Granted!  ... (They returned all the documents, original as well as photocopies).


----------



## flickabelle

*update*
Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry Visa *(Priority) *for self and dependant child 
Date online application submitted: March 14 2016
Date biometrics taken and supporting documentation submitted: March 24 2016 (could have been next day but had some last-minute issues with gathering some docs)
Notified that documents dispatched to UKVI: March 24 2016 (just before C.O.B)
Notified that received by UKVI and being assessed: TBC
Email stating a decision has been made: TBC
Email stating it's been dispatched: TBC
Date your visa was received: TBC 

Will update as we go! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Anne67

Hi Joppa, 

I think I understand this renewing system but the more I read, the more I get confused. Can you please help?

I arrived in the UK on 30th July 2015 with a fiance visa. Then I switched to a marriage/spouse visa inside the UK, which valid until 22nd June 2018. 

Later on, shall I apply to renew the spouse visa within 28 days before it's expired? 

Thanks very much!


----------



## nyclon

Anne67 said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> I think I understand this renewing system but the more I read, the more I get confused. Can you please help?
> 
> I arrived in the UK on 30th July 2015 with a fiance visa. Then I switched to a marriage/spouse visa inside the UK, which valid until 22nd June 2018.
> 
> Later on, shall I apply to renew the spouse visa within 28 days before it's expired?
> 
> Thanks very much!


Yes.


----------



## ahoo.bowker

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for:Settlement-wife (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person):March 4th
Date biometrics taken:March 7th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 9th
On March 10th, they asked for more supporting documents from Sponsor.
On March 13th, the documents were emailed to them.
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield
Projected timeline given:60 days
Date of documents dispatched: March 24th
Date your visa was received:estimated March 28th


----------



## Rosalindmct

MayB said:


> I am on the exact same path as you and I submitted my online application on February 9th and they sent me the same email on MARCH 17TH!!! I think I picked the worst time to apply!
> 
> My docs arrived in Sheffield on 2/25 and I still have not received an email saying they are looking through my documents.
> 
> There are a few other people in the same boat. I really wish they would not send that online application email, it's just incredibly confusing.


Hiya, I'm so sorry to hear you've been waiting so long. I'm sure you'll hear something soon. I think surely you will have been assigned an ECO by now. They can't just stop processing non priority as soon as a priority comes along. There must be some system they have once you've been contacted initially surely! I think it must mean that they may have opened your package and scanned the bar code on your application form and found an online app that matches it. That's how it works in my head anyway! I really wish it was a bit more clear cut though. I am surprised by how quickly we have had the email so maybe that means things have sped up a little bit in the last week or two. Hopefully it means your decision will be just around the corner. Good luck to everyone and keep us all posted!! : )


----------



## ElleElise

UPDATE:

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Spouse (Priority)
Date online application submitted: March 13th
Date biometrics taken and supporting documentation submitted: March 18th
Notified that received by UKVI and being assessed: March 21st
Email stating a decision has been made: March 24th
Email stating it's been dispatched: March 24th
Date your visa was received: March 28th- VISA APPROVED!!!


----------



## Rosalindmct

Great news!! Congratulations to you and your other half. Happy days


----------



## CJ-HC1

*Unmarried Partner Visa*

Country applying from: Netherlands
Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Unmarried Partner (Non-Priority)
Date online application submitted: February 5th
Date biometrics taken and supporting documentation submitted: February 16th
Notified that received by UKVI: February 17th
UKVI Processing Centre: Croydon
Email stating a decision has been made: ?
Email stating it's been dispatched: ?
Date your visa was received: ?

Starting to get a bit worried about our visa. On Thursday it will have been 30 working days since they received it in the UK (which, incidentally, is also the maximum processing time given for our location). A week ago we emailed to check the status and were told they could no longer find any record of our application, so they "escalated" our case - however we still haven't heard back.

Does anyone know how long it usually takes to hear back from someone once they've escalated it? I know it's been Easter bank holidays, but I am starting to worry that our application has gotten mislaid or something! 

So frustrating, especially when ones getting sent to Sheffield around the same time seem to have been flying through


----------



## edunklee

Have you received any additional information yet regarding your Visa?


----------



## avoor43

Hello everyone! This is my first time posting on expatforum, but I've been reading and learning so much from you guys for years!

Country applying from: USA
Visa applied for: Unmarried Partner (Priority)
Online application submitted: March 18th
Biometrics taken: March 25th
Paperwork sent to Sheffield: March 28th
Documents received in Sheffield: March 30th (I saw this through tracking AND I received an e-mails saying that my application was being prepared for consideration
Decision made: March 31st (Really quick, huh?
Documents dispatched: March 31st (sometime today I imagine. They gave me the tracking number)
Date visa received: waiting. Probably 3-4 days.

I'm both worried and excited that it only took 24 hours for them to make a decision. I'm not sure why this could be. I did put my intended travel date as April 8th, which I honestly didn't expect they'd be able to make a decision by. But if I have a visa in my passport next week, then April 8th it is! I'll keep you updated.


----------



## CJ-HC1

*UPDATE*

Country applying from: Netherlands
Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Unmarried Partner (Non-Priority)
Date online application submitted: February 5th
Date biometrics taken and supporting documentation submitted: February 16th
Notified that received by UKVI: February 17th
UKVI Processing Centre: Croydon
Email stating a decision has been made: Never got one
Email stating it's been dispatched: 30th March
Date your visa was received: 31st March - APPROVED!

It took longer than we had originally anticipated and we never received any emails after the one saying that they had received it - we actually found out a decision had been made because DHL emailed us a tracking number for the parcel!

But so happy it's finally all over (for another 2.5 years haha)

Thanks for all the help from this forum - I definitely would have forgotten to include something in my paperwork if it wasn't for everyone here!


----------



## flickabelle

*update*
Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry Visa (Priority) for self and dependent child 
Date online application submitted: March 14 2016
Date biometrics taken and supporting documentation submitted: March 24 2016 (could have been next day but had some last-minute issues with gathering some docs)
Notified that received by UKVI and being assessed: March 24 2016 (just before COB)
Email stating a decision has been made: Not received 
Email stating it's been dispatched: Not received 
Date your visa was received: March 31st 2016! lane:

Despite paying the extra fee for SMS updates, I only received one when my application was sent off from the embassy where I had my biometrics appointment. Not exactly complaining given the positive outcome, however I WAS starting to worry and would have called the UKVI that afternoon asking for confirmation that the docs had been received given my priority status (5 business days had passed).

Link to another thread with some insights from my experience which may be helpful: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...upported-british-spouse-docs.html#post9683186

Good luck everyone and thank you for all the help :juggle:


----------



## mummyrinrin

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Wife/Spouse (Priority)
Date online application submitted: March 1st
Date biometrics taken and supporting documentation submitted: March 7th
Notified that received by UKVI: No notification
UKVI Processing Centre: Manila, Pilliphines 
Email stating a decision has been made: March 15th
Email stating it's been dispatched: March 17th
Date your visa was received: March 19th - APPROVED!


----------



## Rosalindmct

Hello all, congrats on those who've had visas go through!

Have any of the US, non priority settlement visa gang heard anything? I emailed to check status of our app just incase there was any issues with paperwork etc and it said your application is waiting to be assessed by an ECO. 

Country Applying From - USA 
Type of Visa - Settlement spouse - Non-Priority
Application Submitted - 9th March 2016
Biometrics - Monday 13th March 2016
Application Sent - 18th March 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Package Received in Sheffield - 21st March
Email saying application received 24th March


----------



## osthp

Country applying from: Canada - Ottawa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Feb 5, online
Date biometrics taken: 22 Feb
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 Feb
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: ?


Getting kind of antsy now. I know the projected timeline is 8-12 working weeks, but it doesn't help when other non-priority applications from Canada get processed before mine. I had emailed to check the status of the application, and received a reply that it's in process. Should have gone for priority application, but husband and I completely forgot about this option when submitting the documents. Oh well, hindsight is 20/20. I just hope everything is alright. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## concerning

*Spouse visa successful*

Want to thank this forum..After 12 weeks after my biometrics test i got that successful package from fed ex...i got no email from shieffield so i checked whether my tracking number was activated this morning.And so was it...After 5 yrs of long distance my hubby and i are excited about sharing our marriage...
Thank you...Merci...Gracias


----------



## GeorgeC

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife/Spouse (Non-Priority) 
Date online application submitted: March 4th
Date biometrics taken and supporting documentation submitted: March 7th
Notified that received by UKVI: E-mail from VFS that documents were forwarded. UKVI didn't confirm.
UKVI Processing Centre: Manila, Pilliphines 
Email stating a decision has been made: Waiting anxiously!


----------



## Eilsbobails

<snip> 


Country applying from: - Australia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement visa - husband
Date application submitted (online or in person): 21st March 2016
biometrics taken: 29th September
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: no idea? How do we find this out?!
Office location processing your visa: Manila :neutral_face:ray:?
Projected timeline given: 15 days on website, 12 weeks at UKVI office
Date your visa was received: still waiting and praying.


----------



## Eilsbobails

GeorgeC said:


> Country applying from: Singapore
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Wife/Spouse (Non-Priority)
> Date online application submitted: March 4th
> Date biometrics taken and supporting documentation submitted: March 7th
> Notified that received by UKVI: E-mail from VFS that documents were forwarded. UKVI didn't confirm.
> UKVI Processing Centre: Manila, Pilliphines
> Email stating a decision has been made: Waiting anxiously!


Hi George, how long ago did you receive the email saying the decision has been made? I just assumed they would tell you straight away :grimacing:


----------



## ChelleC

Eilsbobails said:


> Hi George, how long ago did you receive the email saying the decision has been made? I just assumed they would tell you straight away :grimacing:


Hi Eilsbobails,

This is George's wife, Chelle, and I thought I might answer your query, in hopes of alleviating some of your anxiety as he's not currently online. Not unlike your application, ours is being processed in the UKVI Manila hub as well. According to UK government website, 100% of settlement visas from Singapore are processed within 15 working days in February, bearing in mind that this may vary depending on a range of factors. Upon submission in person, the VFS centre here in Singapore gave me an estimated timeline of 12 weeks too (perhaps this is a conservative estimation across the board in Asia Pacific?). We have yet to receive an email that states that a decision has been made (it is to my understanding that email and sms communications from UKVI Manila tend to be inconsistent).

It's perfectly understandable how stressful (and sometimes harrowing) the entire visa process can be. But as other more seasoned posters and moderators have pointed out, I don't believe there's much else to be done at this juncture, but to wait until the passport and documents are dispatched, and received in hand. Hang in there, they will come soon enough. And best of luck to a fellow applicant, I'm waiting alongside yours!


----------



## Eilsbobails

Thanks Chelle, appreciate your reply! God it's a horrible waiting process! Good luck


----------



## tunderule

Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for:Settlement-husband (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person):March 9th
Date biometrics taken:March 9th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 14th
On March 14th, they asked for more supporting documents from Sponsor.
On March 22nd, the documents were emailed to them.
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield
Projected timeline given: ll Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date
Date of documents dispatched: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


I got two email ... as shown below..

On 14th on March 2016

Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.

If you have made a Settlement application (except for applications lodged in USA and Canada): you must ensure that your UK sponsor has sent all relevant supporting documentation to the visa section in Sheffield. The documents should be arranged in this order: application form and relevant Appendix* (See below); English language evidence; relationship documents; maintenance documents; accommodation documents. If documents are not received a decision will be taken on the basis on the information that has been provided.


On 17th of March 

We are in receipt of a Visa Application for the above named person. We have noted that no pre-paid return envelope has been provided with the documents submitted by the above named applicant or their sponsor. Please provide a suitable sized envelope with appropriate postage so we can return all the supporting documents to your Sponsors UK address. 

When a decision has been made, we will be unable to despatch your documents until we receive a pre-paid envelope.

Please send to:
Sheffield Visa Section 
Vulcan House Iron, Floor 4
6 Millsands
Sheffield
S3 8NH

Please note that the applicant’s passport will not be despatched in this method and will instead be available for collection from the Visa Application Centre that the application was made at. Notification will be sent from the staff at the Visa Application Centre when the passport is ready for collection.

Kind regards,

Sheffield Visa Section


----------



## edunklee

Rosalindmct said:


> Hello all, congrats on those who've had visas go through!
> 
> Have any of the US, non priority settlement visa gang heard anything? I emailed to check status of our app just incase there was any issues with paperwork etc and it said your application is waiting to be assessed by an ECO.
> 
> Country Applying From - USA
> Type of Visa - Settlement spouse - Non-Priority
> Application Submitted - 9th March 2016
> Biometrics - Monday 13th March 2016
> Application Sent - 18th March 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Package Received in Sheffield - 21st March
> Email saying application received 24th March



Just got my email back saying a decision has been made! It look like you are about a week behind me in the process so you should see your decision email soon too! Good Luck, it's awful waiting. I am hoping that there is a Visa in my passport when it all comes back to me


----------



## Rosalindmct

OMG!! That's very exciting!! Good luck and let us know what happens!!! I'm sure you'll be fine : )


----------



## tunderule

We submitted on same date.... edunklee ... I hoping to hear good news this week... too.


----------



## MayB

edunklee said:


> Just got my email back saying a decision has been made! It look like you are about a week behind me in the process so you should see your decision email soon too! Good Luck, it's awful waiting. I am hoping that there is a Visa in my passport when it all comes back to me


wow, fingers crossed you have been approved!!!

I am absolutely sick now, I'm USA, non priority and my physical application arrived at the end of February and I haven't heard anything  

and the wait continues...

Let us know what the decision is although I'm sure you've been approved!


----------



## edunklee

MayB said:


> wow, fingers crossed you have been approved!!!
> 
> I am absolutely sick now, I'm USA, non priority and my physical application arrived at the end of February and I haven't heard anything
> 
> and the wait continues...
> 
> Let us know what the decision is although I'm sure you've been approved!


It will come soon! They received my visa the end of February as well but I didn't receive the email stating they received it until almost a month afterwards... Easter break delayed everything over there I think. Some people never receive any emails as well but just get the Visa back randomly in the mail. Good luck, I will keep sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## joannakabana

Hi all,

Sorry to be a pain, but I'm finding this a little confusing and my husband and I are going around in circles trying to sort a date!

So, he arrived in the UK on 23/11/13. I figured out that the earliest he can apply is the 25th April, using the 30-month minus 28 days rule. (Please correct me if I'm wrong!)

We'd like to use the premium service centre, so are trying to work out the earliest date that we can actually go onto the website and book. The problem is this:

On this page (Book a Premium Appointment), it says that "You can choose an appointment up to 42 days in the future."

However, on this page (Book an Appointment), it says "You can book a premium service appointment up to 28 days in advance."

Is it just me? I'm worried that, if appointments are available 42 days in advance, we might not be able to get the appointment we want. 

Thanks
joannakabana


----------



## nyclon

It appears to have recently changed to 28 days in advance. Members have reported not being able to book 42 days in advance so that Beta page hasn't been updated.


----------



## zman55

edunklee said:


> It will come soon! They received my visa the end of February as well but I didn't receive the email stating they received it until almost a month afterwards... Easter break delayed everything over there I think. Some people never receive any emails as well but just get the Visa back randomly in the mail. Good luck, I will keep sending positive vibes your way!


I applied January 26 from Toronto, non-priority. I did not receive any emails, but when I contacted them mid March they told me they have my documents (fiancee visa) and it is under consideration. This is the worst!


----------



## thekentishwife

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: UK Spouse Visa (category F)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16 March 2016 
Date biometrics taken: 21 March
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:22 March
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: 31 March


----------



## tunderule

*hi*



thekentishwife said:


> Country applying from: Hong Kong
> Type of visa applied for: UK Spouse Visa (category F)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 16 March 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 21 March
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:22 March
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 10 working days
> Date your visa was received: 31 March




Was this a non priority or priority ?


----------



## thekentishwife

tunderule said:


> Was this a non priority or priority ?


i paid for the priority service


----------



## Mrstomojnr

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry Visa (with dependents)
Date application submitted online: 31 March
Date biometrics taken: 05 April 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 06 April
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: Avg 3 weeks
Decision mail received: awaiting...
Date your visa was received: awaiting...
Standard route


----------



## flammable999

flammable999 said:


> *Country applying from:* Bangladesh
> *Type of visa applied for: *Spousal visa
> *Date application submitted (online)*: 07 03 2016
> *Documents sent by DHL from London to Dhaka:* 08 03 2016
> *Documents received in Dhaka:* 10 03 2016
> *Date biometrics taken and documents submitted*: 17 03 2016
> *Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:*
> *Office location processing your visa:* New Delhi
> *Projected timeline given:* 2 weeks
> *Date of acknowledgement email:
> Date of decision made email:
> Date your visa was received: *


Just got this email:

Dear *****,

The Processed visa application for GWF ref no. *********was received at the UK Visa Application Centre VAC-UK-BGH-DK-33 on 4/6/2016 .Your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.


I think that means decision has been made and ready to collect??


----------



## LBOC

A bit late, but this was our overall timeline:

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted (online): March 5, 2016
Date biometrics taken: March 9
Date supporting documentation submitted: March 10
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (UPS tracking): March 14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (confirmation e-mail): March 16
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield UK
Email stating a decision has been made: March 23
Date your visa was received: March 28

The decision letter is dated March 18, so apparently it didn't take them long to make the decision. Had they put the passport in the mail sooner, they could have saved us anxious wait over the Easter. Oh well, we'll be together soon enough.


----------



## GeorgeC

Somewhat related.

You can submit a request to UKVI about the status of your application but it seems to return as a relatively generic response. 

I don't suppose when they say, "You application is still waiting to be assessed by an ECO..." it's accurate, is it?

I find it hard to imagine that they've had our documents since March 7th and haven't even looked at our application yet.


----------



## Azania16

Recieved an email yesterday from Sheffield saying that they had recieved my husbands online application from Jamaica. Just waiting for a document to go in the evidence folder so I can send it to them.


Country Applying from: Jamaica
Visa Type: Spouse 
Date application submitted online: 16/03/2016 
Date Biometrics Taken: 24/03/2016 
Date online application recieved in Sheffield: 5/04/2016
Date documents sent to sheffield: To be sent tomorrow.
Date documents were received: 
Date decision was made: 
Date visa delivered:


----------



## hayleythompson355

I'm also in USA and recieved the email that the visa was recieved on the 21st February and I'm still waiting....


----------



## flammable999

flammable999 said:


> Just got this email:
> 
> Dear *****,
> 
> The Processed visa application for GWF ref no. *********was received at the UK Visa Application Centre VAC-UK-BGH-DK-33 on 4/6/2016 .Your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.
> 
> 
> I think that means decision has been made and ready to collect??


Anyone applying from Bangladesh, beware, the above message would suggest that everything is ready to collect. Not so. My wife took the night ferry from where she was elsewhere in the country (I told her off!) after she got the message. She got there and they said her passport was there, not the documents and that they will give everything together on Sunday. The message above would suggest otherwise. Very annoying especially for her


----------



## Aemie

Country Applying from: USA
Visa Type: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted online: 29/03/2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 04/04/2016
Date documents sent to sheffield: 07/04/2016
Date documents were received: 
Date decision was made: 
Date visa delivered:


----------



## MayB

Success! Well, hopefully :fingerscrossed:

Country Applying From - USA 
Type of Visa - Settlement spouse - Non-Priority
Application Submitted - 9th February 2016
Biometrics - 16th February 2016
Application Delivered - 26th February 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Email saying ONLINE application received: 17th March
Email saying a decision has been made: 7th April (my birthday!!!)

I'm hoping the answer decision was approved! Now I just need to have my passport back in hand so I can book a flight! 

Does anyone know how long you have to enter the country after an approval?


----------



## nyctolnd

*Priority Timeline USA*

Country Applying from: USA
Visa Type: Unmarried Partner (Priority)
Date application submitted online: 17/03/2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 22/03/2016
Date documents sent to sheffield: 30/03/2016 (deliver confirmed by courier next day)
Date documents were received: E-mail from Sheffield received on 5/04/2016
Date decision was made: waiting.....
Date visa delivered: waiting.......


Does anyone have any experience applying when their sponsor works as a contractor? My partner in the UK works as a contractor, and makes well over the financial requirement for the year, but as he just started working back in the UK in September, his earnings over the past 6 months are only a few hundred pounds above the financial requirement. Does anyone know if this tends to hold up the priority process at all?


----------



## Rosalindmct

Congrats May! I think you get a month to enter the UK from the date of your visa. Hope it all goes well! So glad to see things moving along for people


----------



## zoni1985

Country Applying From - USA 
Type of Visa - Settlement spouse - Non-Priority Application 
Submitted - 7th February 2016 
Biometrics - 10th February 2016 
Application Delivered - 12th February 2016 Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Email saying ONLINE application received: 17th March
Email saying a decision has been made: we sent an email and replied that decision has been made 1st April. 
Documents dispatched email:6th April
Visa received: 7th April


----------



## Sehtar

*Visa Accepted*

Country Applying from: China
Visa Type: Spouse 
Date application submitted online: 15/03/2016 
Date Biometrics Taken: 17/03/2016
Date documents were received: 17/03/2016
Date decision was made: 01/04/2016
Date visa delivered: 06/04/20

My intended date of travel was 01/06/2016. Visa last for one month from 01/06/2016 to 01/07/2016


----------



## AndresBW

Can anyone recommend a Solicitor or Lawyer that has experience in Settlement Visas for UK? Pretty much to review documents. Cheers!


----------



## tunderule

Sehtar said:


> Country Applying from: China
> Visa Type: Spouse
> Date application submitted online: 15/03/2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 17/03/2016
> Date documents were received: 17/03/2016
> Date decision was made: 01/04/2016
> Date visa delivered: 06/04/20
> 
> My intended date of travel was 01/06/2016. Visa last for one month from 01/06/2016 to 01/07/2016


is this priority or non priority ?


----------



## Sehtar

It was non priority. Beijing doesn't have priority service.


----------



## AussieBoo

Country applying from: Australia
Type of Visa: UK Settlement (non-priority)
Date online application submitted: 9 March 2016
Date biometrics taken: 21 March 2016
Date documents submitted: 21 March 2016
Projected timeline given by VFS: 12 weeks
Projected timeline given by UKVI website: 15 days
Date documents received at processing centre, Manila: (no confirmation)
Date decision made: pending
Date documents received: pending


----------



## Florsteve

hi all,
planning to renew my spouse soon ,and please everyone needed your advices ,
my first entry visa granted as spouse visa (33months)valid from 05/10/2013 :valid till 05/07/2016.
Went to visit family outside uk july 2014 back to uk after 3 weeks ,went to holiday 1 week outside uk together with my husband in september 2014 .then went again visit family together with our daughter jan-march 2016,please let me know when the earliest and latest i can renew my spouse visa.
thank you so much.


----------



## Joppa

When did you arrive in UK on your visa?


----------



## Florsteve

Hi Joppa ,
I arrive in uk on the 20th of october 2013.thank you so much Joppa your forum helped me a lot and i am greatfull to your kind reply.


----------



## Joppa

Then you can apply for renewal 30 months after, which will be 20th April 2016, minus 28 days, so you can apply now.


----------



## flammable999

*Country applying from*: Bangladesh
*Type of visa applied for:* Spousal visa 
*Date application submitted (online):* 07 03 2016
*Documents sent by DHL from London to Dhaka*: 08 03 2016
*Documents received in Dhaka:* 10 03 2016
*Date biometrics taken and documents submitted:* 17 03 2016
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* Don't know
*Office location processing your visa:* New Delhi
*Projected timeline given:* 2 weeks
*Date of acknowledgement email:* Not received
*Date of decision made email: * 06 04 2016
*Date your visa was received:* 10 04 2016 - Documentation and passport with visa stamp collected from VFS office.


----------



## Thrombosisuk

Country Applying from: USA
Visa Type: Fiance Visa UK
Date application submitted online: 09/03/2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 16/03/2016
Date documents sent to Sheffield, UK: 16/03/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (with Acknowledgement email): 21/03/2016
Date decision was made: 10/04/2016
Date your visa was received: ON its way...!!

Squeaky bum time


----------



## tunderule

Thrombosisuk said:


> Country Applying from: USA
> Visa Type: Fiance Visa UK
> Date application submitted online: 09/03/2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 16/03/2016
> Date documents sent to Sheffield, UK: 16/03/2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (with Acknowledgement email): 21/03/2016
> Date decision was made: 10/04/2016
> Date your visa was received: ON its way...!!
> 
> Squeaky bum time



I submitted mine too on 09/03/2016.... but from Nigeria... am so hopeful... to be seeing yours... i guess next week i will hear my good news too.. 

Congratulation !!!!!


----------



## Florsteve

thank you so much Joppa


----------



## GeorgeC

Hi,

We haven't heard a thing since we sent the documents off.

It's a great cause of anxiety for us both, especially as we have been waiting 23 working days and counting. UKVI stated that they processed 100% of applications from Singapore in 15 days or less in February.

Are you also waiting on a decision out of Manila? 

I know my wife would be consoled knowing that someone else is in the same position.

Regards,

George


----------



## kaleblloyd83

GeorgeC said:


> Hi,
> 
> We haven't heard a thing since we sent the documents off.
> 
> It's a great cause of anxiety for us both, especially as we have been waiting 23 working days and counting. UKVI stated that they processed 100% of applications from Singapore in 15 days or less in February.
> 
> Are you also waiting on a decision out of Manila?
> 
> I know my wife would be consoled knowing that someone else is in the same position.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> George


Hello,

Yes am applying out of Wellington NZ - which is processed in manila. I emailed the contact team (they are outsourced) asking for an update, they said it was under process and that's all. They couldn't even tell me when they received it.

Wellington is also 100% 15 working days for Jan and Feb. Note that there is 3 bank holidays at the UK embassy for March. 

Has your wife contacted?

Take care


----------



## GeorgeC

Yeah. She said that the contact form seems pretty generic, though - so she isn't convinced that it's anything to go by.

I do know that the fees increased in March, so it's possible that they are busier than normal.

What can we do but wait? It's just emotionally draining, because life is in limbo whilst you wait.

Good luck with your visa!

Regards,

George


----------



## kaleblloyd83

GeorgeC said:


> Yeah. She said that the contact form seems pretty generic, though - so she isn't convinced that it's anything to go by.
> 
> I do know that the fees increased in March, so it's possible that they are busier than normal.
> 
> What can we do but wait? It's just emotionally draining, because life is in limbo whilst you wait.
> 
> Good luck with your visa!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> George




So true about life being in Limbo.

I will message you here if I hear anything. Hopefully it will be within 30 days.

Take care and good luck


----------



## AussieBoo

Hi, I've applied from Australia using the Manila processing centre. Anyone on here seen an approval within the 15 days UKVI website states? I've also received no confirmation that they receivd my documents. Has anyone else experienced this? Thanks!


----------



## kaleblloyd83

Hi, yes it says appoval within 15 days also for wellington in NZ where i am. I have submitted on March 8th and have received no response. I used the contact email form on the UKVI website. I requested a status update of my settlement app. They sent a generic response saying the following:
_We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. 
I have tracked the status (GWF******** and date of birth **/**/1983) and
found that your application is still under process and no decision has been
made yet_.

Really annoying as i asked WHEN did you receive the application. 

How along did you reply?

Thanks


----------



## AussieBoo

I submittted docs and biometrics on 21 March after online application lodged on 9 March. I know Manila had 3 public holidays over the easter period so I'm only 11 working days into my wait, not taking into account how long it takes for the docs to go from Australia to Phillipines. I just hate waiting and not knowing what's going on!


----------



## kaleblloyd83

Same here. I hate the waiting. I think that they must have a backlog of applications due to the fee increase and also the easter break which is three days as per the UK embassy in Philippines website.

I think we should hear within 30 working days.

Good luck


----------



## Rosalindmct

kaleblloyd83 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes am applying out of Wellington NZ - which is processed in manila. I emailed the contact team (they are outsourced) asking for an update, they said it was under process and that's all. They couldn't even tell me when they received it.
> 
> Wellington is also 100% 15 working days for Jan and Feb. Note that there is 3 bank holidays at the UK embassy for March.
> 
> Has your wife contacted?
> 
> Take care


Hi there, mine is non priority from the US (with a projected timeline of 12 weeks!!) so I'm not in the same position but it was just to assure you that when i contacted them via email my response stated that my application was "waiting to be assessed" so I think "being processed" , however generic it may seem actually means they're dealing with it and actually assessing it! I hope you hear soon. It seems mad that we're all applying to be with either our spouses, partners or loved ones, so we're all separated and emotionally fraught plus we've all paid a lot of money and there isn't any way of tracking the progress of your application. So much waiting and anxiety!!! Good luck all! I've just given in and sent another email to check the status so we'll see if we've changed from waiting to be assessed. I do hope so! Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Rosalindmct

Nope. It now says your application is "yet to be assessed" where as before it said "waiting to be assessed". Sigh. Perhaps that means it's getting nearer the top of pile....


----------



## Aemie

Country Applying from: USA
Visa Type: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted online: Online 29/03/2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 04/04/2016
Date documents sent to sheffield: 07/04/2016
Date documents were received: 11/04/2016
Date decision was made: 
Date visa delivered:


----------



## claytongirl

Country Applying from: Brazil (processed in Colombia)
Visa Type: Fiance
Date application submitted online: 19th February
Date Biometrics Taken: 22nd February
Date documents were received: 25th February
Date assigned to ECO: 6th April 3:03pm
Date decision was made: 6th April 4:43pm
Date visa delivered: Not sure if I have to wait for another email? 

The email suggested it could take 4 days for the documents to be sent back, so my fiancé is going to the application centre in Rio tomorrow and hopefully everything will be there…

I am concerned about the fact that it was assigned to an ECO and a decision was made the same day within under 2 hours. Joppa/Nyclon - is this unusual? 

I suppose we won't know until the passport it in his hand but its very stressful especially when they won't tell you in email


----------



## tunderule

claytongirl said:


> Country Applying from: Brazil (processed in Colombia)
> Visa Type: Fiance
> Date application submitted online: 19th February
> Date Biometrics Taken: 22nd February
> Date documents were received: 25th February
> Date assigned to ECO: 6th April 3:03pm
> Date decision was made: 6th April 4:43pm
> Date visa delivered: Not sure if I have to wait for another email?
> 
> The email suggested it could take 4 days for the documents to be sent back, so my fiancé is going to the application centre in Rio tomorrow and hopefully everything will be there…
> 
> I am concerned about the fact that it was assigned to an ECO and a decision was made the same day within under 2 hours. Joppa/Nyclon - is this unusual?
> 
> I suppose we won't know until the passport it in his hand but its very stressful especially when they won't tell you in email



Well nothing is unusual with the home office... 
Did you get any email saying your application was assigned to an ECO... ?because i dont think i have never heard of that. 

Nothing to worry about as your application have been submitted more than a month .


----------



## nyclon

claytongirl said:


> Country Applying from: Brazil (processed in Colombia)
> Visa Type: Fiance
> Date application submitted online: 19th February
> Date Biometrics Taken: 22nd February
> Date documents were received: 25th February
> Date assigned to ECO: 6th April 3:03pm
> Date decision was made: 6th April 4:43pm
> Date visa delivered: Not sure if I have to wait for another email?
> 
> The email suggested it could take 4 days for the documents to be sent back, so my fiancé is going to the application centre in Rio tomorrow and hopefully everything will be there…
> 
> I am concerned about the fact that it was assigned to an ECO and a decision was made the same day within under 2 hours. Joppa/Nyclon - is this unusual?
> 
> I suppose we won't know until the passport it in his hand but its very stressful especially when they won't tell you in email


Most of the processing time is actually just being in the queue waiting to reach an officer. The actual reviewing of the application is usually pretty quick.


----------



## ChelleC

*Not a moment too soon!*

Much awaited, anticipated and yearned for and I don't even have my passport back yet but a decision has been made, and it brings with it an unbelievable sense of relief. Perhaps they are now processing through March settlement visas in Manila, here's hoping for everyone else still waiting anxiously!

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 4th March 2016
Date biometrics taken: 7th March 2016
SMS that documentation has been forwarded to UKVI: 7th March 2016 (8pm)
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks bia VFS Singapore
Date decision email was received: 12th April 2016
Date your visa was received: Soon I hope, in time for my birthday this Saturday (fingers and toes crossed for a positive result!)

Kind regards,
Chelle

Kaleblloyd, we were overly optimistic and set our preferred arrival date as 10th March.


----------



## GeorgeC

That's my wife, just to clarify.

George


----------



## ChelleC

kaleblloyd83 said:


> Awesome news! Congrats.
> 
> Did the email say a decision has been made or that your visa had been processed.
> 
> I really hope mine will be out in a couple of days


Thank you! It says a decision has been made. It is to my understanding (through the expertise of the moderators here) that the UKVI offers up a few generic email responses, and they are all meant to be noncommittal. The only true discovery is upon opening the processed documents and passport, so here's hoping. Fingers crossed that you hear back in the next couple of days as well, best of luck! 

Chelle


----------



## tunderule

ChelleC said:


> Thank you! It says a decision has been made. It is to my understanding (through the expertise of the moderators here) that the UKVI offers up a few generic email responses, and they are all meant to be noncommittal. The only true discovery is upon opening the processed documents and passport, so here's hoping. Fingers crossed that you hear back in the next couple of days as well, best of luck!
> 
> Chelle


I dont think they generate email responses because this morning i emailed them and i got a very prompt response as seen below.... I even made a mistake with my DOB...

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service. 

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status GWFxxxxxxxx and date of birth
14/xx/19xx and found that there are no current updates.....In your message you gave the date of
birth to be xx/xx/19xxx which is obviously incorrect and we have assumed
this to be xx/xx/19xx .

If it is the former you may contact us at a later stage once our records
have been updated. We will be happy to give you the current status of your
application. If the information provided is incorrect then please provide
the 9-digit GWF number and the date of birth of the applicant.
Alternatively, once the process has been completed and a decision has been
made the visa application centre will be in contact as per process. 


Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for:Settlement-husband (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person):March 9th
Date biometrics taken:March 9th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 14th
On March 14th, they asked for more supporting documents from Sponsor.
On March 22nd, the documents were emailed to them.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date
Date of documents dispatched: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## ChelleC

tunderule said:


> I dont think they generate email responses because this morning i emailed them and i got a very prompt response as seen below.... I even made a mistake with my DOB...


My apologies for the confusion with regards to UKVI generic responses. In this instance, I had simply meant their emails with regards to the processed application (i.e A decision has been made/your processed visa has been despatched/your visa application has now been concluded and so on so forth), and that no decision is revealed in any of the myriad of formats, until passport and documentation have been returned. 

Chelle


----------



## vernieceg

Azania16 said:


> Recieved an email yesterday from Sheffield saying that they had recieved my husbands online application from Jamaica. Just waiting for a document to go in the evidence folder so I can send it to them.
> 
> 
> Country Applying from: Jamaica
> Visa Type: Spouse
> Date application submitted online: 16/03/2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 24/03/2016
> Date online application recieved in Sheffield: 5/04/2016
> Date documents sent to sheffield: To be sent tomorrow.
> Date documents were received:
> Date decision was made:
> Date visa delivered:


Hi 
Have you had any update yet? I too applied from Jamaica.

Biometrics on 23/03/16
Received application 01/04/16
Sent documents 31/03/16

Haven't heard anything since 01/04/2016

By the processing times online seems that Jamaica visas are taking upto 90 working days instead of the 60.




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-G

Country Applying from: Canada (Vancouver)
Visa Type: Spouse - Priority
Date application submitted online: 30/03/2016 
Date Biometrics Taken: 01/04/2016 
Date online application recieved in Sheffield: 04/04/2016
Date decision was made (letter): 07/04/2016
Date decision was made (email): 09/04/2016
Date visa delivered: 12/04/2016

Success!


----------



## phunkymonkey

*Visa accepted in UAE*



phunkymonkey said:


> *Spouse settlement visa *
> 
> *Country applying from: *Dubai, UAE (as an expat here)
> *Type of visa applied for: *Spouse (Non-priority)
> *Date application submitted online: *20 Jan 2016
> *Date biometrics taken: *25 Jan 2016
> *Date documentation was received by UKVI:* I received an SMS on the same day stating that my application was forwarded to UKVI
> *Projected timeline given:* 60 working days (this is verbal from the VFS people though. how do we know the projected timeline?)
> *Intended date of travel: *Early March (perhaps this is idealistic, but I'm hoping to meet this deadline because I intend to complete my one's month notice - or more - before I get the visa)
> 
> Some observations:
> 'Get it Right' service didn't really give me assurance to be honest. Anyway, the officer accepted all copies except for the marriage cert, which she really wanted the actual cert even though I had a certified true copy. I guess that's the most important thing in the application as a solid proof of our relationship (we also submitted our relationship timeline, call logs, photos etc).
> 
> Passport Back Service - This was awesome. I didn't like the idea of not having my passport with me for a long time especially since I'm an expat. I wish I knew of this service from the VFS Dubai website (it wasn't stated!!!) so that I would've photocopied pages of my passport in a cheaper shop! Anyway, I was told that once a decision has been made (a positive one I assumed), I will need to submit my passport for 2-3 working days to VFS.
> 
> SMS service - I don't really know what's the use of this... I guess it gives updates of the application ("inane" updates that won't be sent via email).
> 
> All in all, my husband married an expensive woman. Lol.



Hey guys, after 50+ working days I finally got my visa. I started to panic after 2 months, seriously! I used the Passport Back method so I had to submit my passport at a later stage before getting the decision. 

(Friday & Saturday are weekends in UAE)

*7 April (the last day within the intended travel date I gave)* -- Received an email sta "decision is ready to be made".

*10 April* -- Submitted my passport at VFS.

*11 April* -- Received an SMS and Email that docs are ready for collection. I panicked cos it's too soon! Was told it would take 2-3 days.

*12 April* -- Received a chirpy email from VFS UAE with the same info as the day before.
I went to VFS to collect my passport & documents back.


Also, VFS mentioned that I can't change the date as stated on the visa. I guess they don't deal with the Vignette sticker. Anyway, I shan't complicate matters and will just get my BRP and return to UAE to serve my job notice.


----------



## phunkymonkey

Hello fellow Singaporean  Hope you get a decision soon. It's quite quick in Singapore/Manila hub!


----------



## phunkymonkey

*to: ChelleC*



phunkymonkey said:


> Hello fellow Singaporean  Hope you get a decision soon. It's quite quick in Singapore/Manila hub!


Oops, referring to ChelleC


----------



## ChelleC

*Update*

And it has arrived, and undoubtedly the best birthday present yet! Lady at the counter was ever so pleasant and grinned through the process, said she understood how excited I was to open it, so she briskly went to fetch it and had it signed, and helped me cut through the flap of the courier bag. My heart leapt into my throat when I peeked in and spied a single A4 size letter wedged into my passport, then my eyes quickly scanned across the wording (whilst the entire package, including the two courier envelopes of original documents, was still in the courier bag!). "Your application for a UK visa has been successful", followed by an outline of what it means for me, and what one must do when you arrive in the UK, including the address of our post office where I will be picking up my BRP. The letter was wedged to open onto the page where my visa was located. 


Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 4th March 2016
Date biometrics taken: 7th March 2016
SMS that documentation has been forwarded to UKVI: 7th March 2016 (8pm)
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks via VFS Singapore
Date decision email was received: 12th April 2016
Received SMS that processed application has arrived at VFS: 13th April 2016 @ 11:21am
Date your visa was received: 13th April 2016 @ 2:30pm

Time to return home to my beloved husband, I can hardly wait. Our sincere gratitude to Joppa, Nyclon and everyone who have answered queries and been with us through this journey. Best of luck to everyone awaiting the return of their passports and documentation, here's wishing you swift success in your applications!

Kind regards,
Chelle

Phunkymonkey, hello and congratulations on your successful visa application, just in time for the lovely turn in the weather!


----------



## kaleblloyd83

ChelleC said:


> And it has arrived, and undoubtedly the best birthday present yet! Lady at the counter was ever so pleasant and grinned through the process, said she understood how excited I was to open it, so she briskly went to fetch it and had it signed, and helped me cut through the flap of the courier bag. My heart jumped into my throat when I peeked in and spied a single A4 size letter wedged into my passport, then my eyes quickly scanned across the wording (whilst the entire package, including the two courier envelopes of original documents, was still in the courier bag!). "Your application for a UK visa has been successful", followed by an outline of what it means for me, and what one must do when you arrive in the UK, including the address of our post office where I will be picking up my BRP. The letter was wedged to open onto the page where my visa was located.
> 
> 
> Country applying from: Singapore
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 4th March 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 7th March 2016
> SMS that documentation has been forwarded to UKVI: 7th March 2016 (8pm)
> Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks via VFS Singapore
> Date decision email was received: 12th April 2016
> Received SMS that processed application has arrived at VFS: 13th April 2016 @ 11:21am
> Date your visa was received: 13th April 2016 @ 2:30pm
> 
> Time to return home to my beloved husband, I can hardly wait. Our sincere gratitude to Joppa, Nyclon and everyone who have answered queries and been with us through this journey. Best of luck to everyone awaiting the return of their passports and documentation, here's wishing you swift success in your applications!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Chelle
> 
> Phunkymonkey, hello and congratulations on your successful visa application, just in time for the lovely turn in the weather!



Congrats to you and your hubby! What awesome news.....

Hopefully mine will be out in a couple of days.

Have a great time back in the uk


----------



## Mrstomojnr

Mrstomojnr said:


> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry Visa (with dependents)
> Date application submitted online: 31 March
> Date biometrics taken: 05 April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 06 April
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Projected timeline given: Avg 3 weeks
> Decision mail received: awaiting...
> Date your visa was received: awaiting...
> Standard route


UPDATE:

Received a mail yesterday requesting top up payment for IHS for both my dependents. Payment was made last night and sent through confirmation right away.

Has anyone experienced this? And if so how much longer until approval/refusal?

Today is the 6th working day since docs were received in Pretoria.

Any advise will be much appreciated. Anxiety levels are sky high this side 

Also would it be refused if asking for top up payments?? very curious to know


----------



## tunderule

Mrstomojnr said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Received a mail yesterday requesting top up payment for IHS for both my dependents. Payment was made last night and sent through confirmation right away.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this? And if so how much longer until approval/refusal?
> 
> Today is the 6th working day since docs were received in Pretoria.
> 
> Any advise will be much appreciated. Anxiety levels are sky high this side
> 
> Also would it be refused if asking for top up payments?? very curious to know


I have never heard about TOP UP before... but i am sure it is for a great news... 
What i have heard is IHS payment refunded to failed application.... or rejected application.. so am sure soon you will hear a good news . 

Good luck!!!


----------



## tunderule

ChelleC said:


> Much awaited, anticipated and yearned for and I don't even have my passport back yet but a decision has been made, and it brings with it an unbelievable sense of relief. Perhaps they are now processing through March settlement visas in Manila, here's hoping for everyone else still waiting anxiously!
> 
> Country applying from: Singapore
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 4th March 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 7th March 2016
> SMS that documentation has been forwarded to UKVI: 7th March 2016 (8pm)
> Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks bia VFS Singapore
> Date decision email was received: 12th April 2016
> Date your visa was received: Soon I hope, in time for my birthday this Saturday (fingers and toes crossed for a positive result!)
> 
> Kind regards,
> Chelle
> 
> Kaleblloyd, we were overly optimistic and set our preferred arrival date as 10th March.


congratulations !!!!! happy for you.... is this priority or non-priority?


----------



## Azania16

vernieceg said:


> Azania16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recieved an email yesterday from Sheffield saying that they had recieved my husbands online application from Jamaica. Just waiting for a document to go in the evidence folder so I can send it to them.
> 
> 
> Country Applying from: Jamaica
> Visa Type: Spouse
> Date application submitted online: 16/03/2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 24/03/2016
> Date online application recieved in Sheffield: 5/04/2016
> Date documents sent to sheffield: To be sent tomorrow.
> Date documents were received:
> Date decision was made:
> Date visa delivered:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Have you had any update yet? I too applied from Jamaica.
> 
> Biometrics on 23/03/16
> Received application 01/04/16
> Sent documents 31/03/16
> 
> Haven't heard anything since 01/04/2016
> 
> By the processing times online seems that Jamaica visas are taking upto 90 working days instead of the 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Hiya I haven't heard anything back yet. My documents went in yesterday special delivery instead of last week, my employers had to correct a mistake on a letter they gave me. So I might have to wait a while before I hear anything. Let me know when you get an update on your application.


----------



## GeorgeC

Our application (ChelleC and I) was a non-priority application through the Manila hub.

If you've been asked to pay additional IHS it's because you didn't pay enough originally. It's absolutely not a sign that you'll be rejected or anything of the sort.

Unfortunately, the only way you'll know that is when you collect the documents!

Good luck.


----------



## welshman01

Country applying from: Indonesia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Marriage (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 15th March 2016
Date biometrics taken: N/A - take with FLR(M) after marriage I believe
SMS that documentation has been forwarded to UKVI: 15th March 2016
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks via VFS
Date decision email was received: Waiting... 
Date your visa was received: ...


----------



## welshman01

Messed up above!
Date application submitted online: 12th March 2016
Date biometrics taken & supporting documentation provided to VFS: 15th March 2016
Forwarded to VI 15th March

I was thinking of the healthcare surcharge before not biometrics..!


----------



## zman55

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee
Date application submitted (online or in person): January 26, 2016
Date biometrics taken: January 26, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 22, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: April 13 SUCCESS!


----------



## zman55

Just want to add my piece here about this experience. 

Completing the online portion was easy. It was difficult because a lot of what I read here on what to provide for fiancee visa, I did not include in my application. I felt overprepared as at the appointment I left out half of the documents as it was not on their checklist of what I needed. The officer then kept telling me that what I wanted to send was too much.

It was non priority so I expected 12 weeks. After perusing these forums I noticed I did not send a house inspection of my future in laws home of where I will be staying for a bit after we get married. I also did not provide ANY chat or skype logs. Nothing. Only provided several trips we made together as well as my fiancees 2 trips to Canada and my trip to the UK for xmas.

So of course, I started to panic. I did not prove we kept communication while we've been apart. And I know from reading here that it all depends and varies on who is checking, what else you have provided etc Apparently it was not a big deal as the visa was approved and issued March 23, and I received it today. 

The wait, as everyone knows, was absolute torture!


----------



## vernieceg

Country applying from: Jamaica - Kingston
Type of visa applied for: settlement spouse 
Date application submitted (online): 18 March 16
Date biometrics taken: 23 March 16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1st April 16
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (mid June) could be up to 18 weeks (early August)
Date your visa was received: ......

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## claytongirl

Morning guys, 

Does anybody have a general idea of how long it should take for the passport/visa/documents to be returned once a decision has been made? 
A decision was made on 06/04 and we haven't had any communication since, in regards to collecting our documents. 
The processing centre was Bogota and country Brazil (application made in Rio)


----------



## Thrombosisuk

Thrombosisuk said:


> Country Applying from: USA
> Visa Type: Fiance Visa UK
> Date application submitted online: 09/03/2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 16/03/2016
> Date documents sent to Sheffield, UK: 16/03/2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (with Acknowledgement email): 21/03/2016
> Date decision was made: 10/04/2016
> Date your visa was received: ON its way...!!
> 
> Squeaky bum time


Received 14/04/2016 - success!! =)


----------



## tunderule

thrombosisuk said:


> received 14/04/2016 - success!! =)



congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Mrstomojnr

Mrstomojnr said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Received a mail yesterday requesting top up payment for IHS for both my dependents. Payment was made last night and sent through confirmation right away.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this? And if so how much longer until approval/refusal?
> 
> Today is the 6th working day since docs were received in Pretoria.
> 
> Any advise will be much appreciated. Anxiety levels are sky high this side
> 
> Also would it be refused if asking for top up payments?? very curious to know


Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry Visa (with dependents)
Date application submitted online: 31 March
Date bio metrics taken: 05 April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 06 April
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: Avg 3 weeks
Decision mail received: awaiting...
Date your visa was received: awaiting...
Standard route

Update:

Followed up on applications on the UKVI website portal yesterday and got a mail back same day stating decision has been made from their side however have not heard a peep from TLS. Is this a common occurrence?

TIA


----------



## Aemie

Country Applying from: USA
Visa Type: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted online: Online 29/03/2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 04/04/2016
Date documents sent to sheffield: 07/04/2016
Date documents were received: 11/04/2016
Date decision was made: 15/4/2016 
Date visa delivered: Waiting. Probably Monday!


----------



## C888

Country Applying from: Grenada W.i
Type: Spouse (non priority) 
Date application submitted:16 Feb 2016
Biometrics Taken: 16 Feb 2016
documents sent to sheffield: 18 Feb 2016
Date documents were received: 25 Feb 2016
Date decision was made: waiting 
Date visa delivered: Waiting


----------



## nyctolnd

Country Applying from: USA
Visa Type: Unmarried Partner (Priority)
Date application submitted online: 17/03/2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 22/03/2016
Date documents sent to sheffield: 30/03/2016 (deliver confirmed by courier next day)
Date documents were received: E-mail from Sheffield received on 5/04/2016
Date decision was made: 11/04/2016
Date visa delivered: 13/04/2016

Am heading back to the UK tomorrow and couldn't be more excited! It's been an emotional experience, and I'm so glad to have things settled.


----------



## tunderule

nyctolnd said:


> Country Applying from: USA
> Visa Type: Unmarried Partner (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 17/03/2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 22/03/2016
> Date documents sent to sheffield: 30/03/2016 (deliver confirmed by courier next day)
> Date documents were received: E-mail from Sheffield received on 5/04/2016
> Date decision was made: 11/04/2016
> Date visa delivered: 13/04/2016
> 
> Am heading back to the UK tomorrow and couldn't be more excited! It's been an emotional experience, and I'm so glad to have things settled.


congratulations!!!!!


----------



## TravellingGroom22

Country Applying from: Australia
Visa Type: Tier 5 YMS UK
Date application submitted online: 11/04/2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 12/04/2016
Date documents sent to Manila,Phillipines: 12/03/2016 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (with Acknowledgement email): ????
Date decision was made: ?????
Date your visa was received: ???

Hi all, just after some help/info
Submitted my Visa application on the dates shown above. I paid for priority processing and SMS updates. After the application was submitted at the VFS centre Canberra, I recieved a text update from the number saying the documents had been forwarded to UKVI Office Manila. Since then I have recieved no information on the status/whereabouts of my application.This is where It gets weird. I was frustrated at the lack of communication and so on Saturday (16/04/2016) I sent an email to the ukvi online enquiries line. Sunday night (16/04/2016) I recieved this email:

From: [email protected]
Sent: Sunday, 17 April, 6:10 p.m.
Subject: ContactID#########
We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application has been processed and it should be with you in the next few days. Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery. If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your patience while you wait to receive your documents. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select appropriate country, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day. Kind regards, Sonali UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service 

So this left me confused. I'VE had absolutely no contact from either tracking service yet somehow it's been through all stages including processing?isn't this a bad sign as I've read on here they don't send updates for the rejected ones? 
It gets better:
I entered the tracking number from the express envelope that was sent with the passport for its return and it said the parcel had not been scanned/posted yet!
I rang the British high commission because VFS told me my passport stays there in Australia the whole time if I use priority service and then they just stamp it and send when they are notified of a decision, so I rang them to see if I could pick it up from there as at this stage (18/04/2016) postage to my small rural town is going to take too long, they asked me for my GWF number (again not a good sign, should it not have been my passport or visa number?) and my name and they came back and said my passport had been posted on Friday(15/04/2016)!! Which is AGAIN a bad sign as 3 days ( including 2 days postage to the Phillipines) is a ridiculously quick time for an approval,more like a refusal and quick return off passport.
I am so worried and upset, has anyone had anything similar?


----------



## TravellingGroom22

Should probably add I am stressing extra because my travel date is supposed to be 21/04/2016- two days time!


----------



## vernieceg

TravellingGroom22 said:


> Should probably add I am stressing extra because my travel date is supposed to be 21/04/2016- two days time!


I don't think it's a bad sign. I've read nearly all of these pages. I've seen that someone got the visa approved in one working day. Don't panic. .easier said than done. Hopefully you receive the package today or tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tunderule

TravellingGroom22 said:


> Country Applying from: Australia
> Visa Type: Tier 5 YMS UK
> Date application submitted online: 11/04/2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 12/04/2016
> Date documents sent to Manila,Phillipines: 12/03/2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (with Acknowledgement email): ????
> Date decision was made: ?????
> Date your visa was received: ???
> 
> Hi all, just after some help/info
> Submitted my Visa application on the dates shown above. I paid for priority processing and SMS updates. After the application was submitted at the VFS centre Canberra, I recieved a text update from the number saying the documents had been forwarded to UKVI Office Manila. Since then I have recieved no information on the status/whereabouts of my application.This is where It gets weird. I was frustrated at the lack of communication and so on Saturday (16/04/2016) I sent an email to the ukvi online enquiries line. Sunday night (16/04/2016) I recieved this email:
> 
> From: [email protected]
> Sent: Sunday, 17 April, 6:10 p.m.
> Subject: ContactID#########
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application has been processed and it should be with you in the next few days. Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery. If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your patience while you wait to receive your documents. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select appropriate country, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day. Kind regards, Sonali UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service
> 
> So this left me confused. I'VE had absolutely no contact from either tracking service yet somehow it's been through all stages including processing?isn't this a bad sign as I've read on here they don't send updates for the rejected ones?
> It gets better:
> I entered the tracking number from the express envelope that was sent with the passport for its return and it said the parcel had not been scanned/posted yet!
> I rang the British high commission because VFS told me my passport stays there in Australia the whole time if I use priority service and then they just stamp it and send when they are notified of a decision, so I rang them to see if I could pick it up from there as at this stage (18/04/2016) postage to my small rural town is going to take too long, they asked me for my GWF number (again not a good sign, should it not have been my passport or visa number?) and my name and they came back and said my passport had been posted on Friday(15/04/2016)!! Which is AGAIN a bad sign as 3 days ( including 2 days postage to the Phillipines) is a ridiculously quick time for an approval,more like a refusal and quick return off passport.
> I am so worried and upset, has anyone had anything similar?




STAY POSITIVE... any way one can tell is if your IHS is refunded.... check your account and see if you IHS is refunded.


----------



## jayuk123

GeorgeC said:


> Hi,
> 
> We haven't heard a thing since we sent the documents off.
> 
> It's a great cause of anxiety for us both, especially as we have been waiting 23 working days and counting. UKVI stated that they processed 100% of applications from Singapore in 15 days or less in February.
> 
> Are you also waiting on a decision out of Manila?
> 
> I know my wife would be consoled knowing that someone else is in the same position.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> George


Hi GeorgeC / KalebLloyd83, 

We applied from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia for my wife's settlement visa 23rd March, and still haven't heard anything (generic responses on the phone/e-mail) despite the website guiding to 15 days completion. Have you guys now heard anything back? The wait is starting to get frustrating... ! 

Thanks
Jay


----------



## jayuk123

Hi Kaleblloyd83, 
We are in the same position! We applied for my wife's settlement visa through KL, Malaysia (so sent off for processing to Manila), on 23rd March. The processing times website says 100% in 15 working days... which has now come and gone and no word. Have you heard anything back yet? 
Thanks
Jay


----------



## welshman01

jayuk123 said:


> Hi Kaleblloyd83,
> We are in the same position! We applied for my wife's settlement visa through KL, Malaysia (so sent off for processing to Manila), on 23rd March. The processing times website says 100% in 15 working days... which has now come and gone and no word. Have you heard anything back yet?
> Thanks
> Jay


Hi Jay, we are also waiting! My fiance applied for settlement visa (non-priority) through Jakarta so also went to Manila. Ours went to Manila on 15th March and still waiting.... The processing time per that website was only 12 days for January too. Not sure what's going on there with the March apps???!


----------



## sparts17

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Husband Settlement (N-P)
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 11 (online)
Date biometrics taken: March 15
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 25
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Date your visa was received:.........

I've noticed most people's applications from March were slowed down a bit from February, due to the holidays. But they've probably been taking about 30 days to process because of that, so I'm hoping mine will be coming through this week. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## jayuk123

Hi George

We are in the same position! It's a great stress for us too - we had made plans allowing for 25 working days (which we thought was safe given the 100% in 15 days that they have on the website), that's now approaching and no word still. 

Yes we are waiting on Manila as well (our application was lodged in Malaysia and then sent to the Manila processing centre). I just find it hard to believe that 100% of applications were done in 15 days just in Feb, and now here we are in April and it's so different. Had we have known we would have stumped up the extra money for the priority service! 

Hope we all hear soon.



jayuk123 said:


> GeorgeC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> We haven't heard a thing since we sent the documents off.
> 
> It's a great cause of anxiety for us both, especially as we have been waiting 23 working days and counting. UKVI stated that they processed 100% of applications from Singapore in 15 days or less in February.
> 
> Are you also waiting on a decision out of Manila?
> 
> I know my wife would be consoled knowing that someone else is in the same position.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> George
> 
> 
> 
> Hi GeorgeC / KalebLloyd83,
> 
> We applied from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia for my wife's settlement visa 23rd March, and still haven't heard anything (generic responses on the phone/e-mail) despite the website guiding to 15 days completion. Have you guys now heard anything back? The wait is starting to get frustrating... !
> 
> Thanks
> Jay
Click to expand...


----------



## jayuk123

Hi welshman

Thanks for your message. Yes it certainly seems that the processing time for March apps is vastly different from Feb for anything going through Manila.... maybe it's due to the Easter break. 

I guess we just have to be patient. 

Jay



welshman01 said:


> jayuk123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kaleblloyd83,
> We are in the same position! We applied for my wife's settlement visa through KL, Malaysia (so sent off for processing to Manila), on 23rd March. The processing times website says 100% in 15 working days... which has now come and gone and no word. Have you heard anything back yet?
> Thanks
> Jay
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jay, we are also waiting! My fiance applied for settlement visa (non-priority) through Jakarta so also went to Manila. Ours went to Manila on 15th March and still waiting.... The processing time per that website was only 12 days for January too. Not sure what's going on there with the March apps???!
Click to expand...


----------



## Aemie

Country Applying from: USA
Visa Type: Spouse wife (Priority)
Date application submitted online: Online 29/03/2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 04/04/2016
Date documents sent to sheffield: 07/04/2016
Date documents were received: 11/04/2016
Date decision was made: 15/4/2016 
Date visa delivered: 18/4/2016 

SUCCESS!!!!!!


----------



## nyclon

TravellingGroom22 said:


> Country Applying from: Australia
> Visa Type: Tier 5 YMS UK
> Date application submitted online: 11/04/2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 12/04/2016
> Date documents sent to Manila,Phillipines: 12/03/2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (with Acknowledgement email): ????
> Date decision was made: ?????
> Date your visa was received: ???
> 
> Hi all, just after some help/info
> Submitted my Visa application on the dates shown above. I paid for priority processing and SMS updates. After the application was submitted at the VFS centre Canberra, I recieved a text update from the number saying the documents had been forwarded to UKVI Office Manila. Since then I have recieved no information on the status/whereabouts of my application.This is where It gets weird. I was frustrated at the lack of communication and so on Saturday (16/04/2016) I sent an email to the ukvi online enquiries line. Sunday night (16/04/2016) I recieved this email:
> 
> From: [email protected]
> Sent: Sunday, 17 April, 6:10 p.m.
> Subject: ContactID#########
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application has been processed and it should be with you in the next few days. Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery. If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your patience while you wait to receive your documents. For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select appropriate country, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day. Kind regards, Sonali UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service
> 
> So this left me confused. I'VE had absolutely no contact from either tracking service yet somehow it's been through all stages including processing?isn't this a bad sign as I've read on here they don't send updates for the rejected ones?
> It gets better:
> I entered the tracking number from the express envelope that was sent with the passport for its return and it said the parcel had not been scanned/posted yet!
> I rang the British high commission because VFS told me my passport stays there in Australia the whole time if I use priority service and then they just stamp it and send when they are notified of a decision, so I rang them to see if I could pick it up from there as at this stage (18/04/2016) postage to my small rural town is going to take too long, they asked me for my GWF number (again not a good sign, should it not have been my passport or visa number?) and my name and they came back and said my passport had been posted on Friday(15/04/2016)!! Which is AGAIN a bad sign as 3 days ( including 2 days postage to the Phillipines) is a ridiculously quick time for an approval,more like a refusal and quick return off passport.
> I am so worried and upset, has anyone had anything similar?


Again, there are no hidden messages or clues to decipher. There are no good signs or bad signs. All you can do is wait.


----------



## tunderule

aemie said:


> country applying from: Usa
> visa type: Spouse wife (priority)
> date application submitted online: Online 29/03/2016
> date biometrics taken: 04/04/2016
> date documents sent to sheffield: 07/04/2016
> date documents were received: 11/04/2016
> date decision was made: 15/4/2016
> date visa delivered: 18/4/2016
> 
> success!!!!!!



congrat!!!!!


----------



## tunderule

sparts17 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Husband Settlement (N-P)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): March 11 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: March 15
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 25
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
> Date your visa was received:.........
> 
> I've noticed most people's applications from March were slowed down a bit from February, due to the holidays. But they've probably been taking about 30 days to process because of that, so I'm hoping mine will be coming through this week. Anyone else in the same boat?



I submitted March 9, as of Friday last week they have not even touched my application. I emailed them asking about when my 12 weeks starts to count , so i got an email saying the status of my application and also stating that i should start counting from BIOMETRIC.... so dont start worrying ... just be patient and stay positive...


----------



## kaleblloyd83

jayuk123 said:


> Hi GeorgeC / KalebLloyd83,
> 
> We applied from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia for my wife's settlement visa 23rd March, and still haven't heard anything (generic responses on the phone/e-mail) despite the website guiding to 15 days completion. Have you guys now heard anything back? The wait is starting to get frustrating... !
> 
> Thanks
> Jay


Hey Jay,

Hope your well.

heard ZERO. I email every second day and get a different response every time. Sometiems they say its processing other times say it might not be there. They really are awful.
I did biometrics on the 8th March and it arrived in Manila on the 11th march and still ZERO and jan and feb were both 15 days.

It causes a lot anxiety and stress.

Lets hope it comes out soon.

K


----------



## d5k

*Update*



d5k said:


> We also did non-priority...
> Spouse settlement visa. I'm living in the USA, but we're using an immigration service in the UK.
> 
> Here is the timeline so far...
> 
> Online application submitted Feb 18
> 
> Biometrics done & shipped with passport and supporting doc to the immigration advisor Feb 26
> 
> Documents sent from immigration service office to sheffield - received March 7
> 
> Email received stating the online application was received March 22
> 
> Now it's just the waiting game.


Date decision was made: April 15

Visa arrived: April 18

Valid: April 14 - May 14

Booked my ticket today!!


----------



## kaleblloyd83

jayuk123 said:


> Hi GeorgeC / KalebLloyd83,
> 
> We applied from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia for my wife's settlement visa 23rd March, and still haven't heard anything (generic responses on the phone/e-mail) despite the website guiding to 15 days completion. Have you guys now heard anything back? The wait is starting to get frustrating... !
> 
> Thanks
> Jay


I just received this email _"As we cannot see your record on our system (based on GWF0****** and date
of birth 0*/01**), we would like to escalate your case to further to
find out your application status._ 

I have responded with a very direct email explaining that on the 7th April you emailed me to say it was under process and now you are telling me there is no record?
This is beyond a joke! So stressful!


----------



## TravellingGroom22

Country Applying from: Australia 
Visa Type: Tier 5 YMS UK 
Date application submitted online: 11/04/2016 
Date Biometrics Taken: 12/04/2016 
Date documents sent to Manila,Phillipines: 12/03/2016 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (with Acknowledgement email): ???? 
Date decision was made: ????? 
Date your visa was received: 19/04/2016
:sweat_smile::sweat_smile::sweat_smile::sweat_smile::sweat_smile::sweat_smile:
Passport with a nice shiny visa in it was recieved today! Did not recieve one bit of unprompted communication from them, throughout the entire process with the exception of a text I recieved the day I lodged the application telling me it had been forwarded to Manila, so I'm just guessing the Manila hub is just very unreliable in regardsome to communication. As hard as it is I would definitely have to say it wasn't worth all the stress and worry over perceived "signs" as all of them were indeed unfounded worries! Flying out in 2 days and starting my new job over there in 4, can't wait and so relieved!


----------



## Eilsbobails

AussieBoo said:


> Hi, I've applied from Australia using the Manila processing centre. Anyone on here seen an approval within the 15 days UKVI website states? I've also received no confirmation that they receivd my documents. Has anyone else experienced this? Thanks!


Oh our timelines seem similar... I'm going a bit stir crazy! We applied on the 29th so missed the holidays but the reply still says "waiting to be assessed".... I'm applying from Australia also and was given the 15 day timeline on the website but then told 12 weeks in the actual office where biometrics were taken. We've naively booked our flights for the 1st of June so praying everything comes back ok by then, I feel sick just thinking about it all! :noidea:


----------



## andythomas

Country Applying from: New Zealand 
Visa Type: Ancestry (my wife) and Dependent (me)
Date application submitted online: 31 March, 2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 4 April, 2016
Date documents sent to Manila, Phillipines: 19 April, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (with Acknowledgement email): Hopefully soon!
Date decision was made: ...
Date your visa was received: ...

Just sent off our visa applications today... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrstomojnr

Originally Posted by Mrstomojnr View Post
Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry Visa (with dependents)
Date application submitted online: 31 March
Date bio-metrics taken: 05 April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 06 April
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: Avg 3 weeks
Decision mail received: 18 April
Date your visa was received: Received collection mail today 19 April collecting shortly...fingers crossed eeek!
Standard route


----------



## Mrstomojnr

*Whoohoo!!!!*



Mrstomojnr said:


> Originally Posted by Mrstomojnr View Post
> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry Visa (with dependents)
> Date application submitted online: 31 March
> Date bio-metrics taken: 05 April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 06 April
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
> Projected timeline given: Avg 3 weeks
> Decision mail received: 18 April
> Date your visa was received: Received collection mail today 19 April collecting shortly...fingers crossed eeek!
> Standard route


Approved!!!! lane:


----------



## TravellingGroom22

Hey there for the person wondering about the 15 day turn around, mine was sent decided and delivered in 6 days, and they never once contacted me, I emailed for a status after 4 days and it just told me it's been processed and will be back soon


----------



## tunderule

Mrstomojnr said:


> Approved!!!! lane:



Congratulations!!! stay blessed...lane:


----------



## NomiKaay

Country applying from: inside UK
Type of visa applied for: FLR M extension (second 2.5 years)
Date application submitted by post: 4 March
Date bio-metrics taken: 24 March
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7 March
Decision BRP and Documents received: 15 March


----------



## Movingabroad123

I've been following this thread for a while, so I thought I would share our good news 

Country applying from: Peru
Type of visa: Spouse (non priority)
Date of online app: Feb 23rd
Biometrics: 1st March
Arrived in Bogota: 3rd March
Assigned to ECO: 11th April
Decision made: 12th April
Received email and picked up passport with 30 day entry: 19th April 
Timeline given: 12 weeks from biometrics

We had three tourists visas beforehand (one marriage visitor visa) and always received the email 'your visa has been processed', so we were nervous about receiving the email 'a decision has been made'. However, as is always said on here, the emails mean nothing! You won't know until you open your passport.


----------



## Avenuex

Country applying from: Russia
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee/Settlement/Non-Priority
Date application submitted: 29 February 2016 (online)
Date biometrics taken: *02 March 2016*
Date Application Received by UKVI: 04 March 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: *3 months (60 working days)*
Decision email received: *waiting*
Date your visa was received: *waiting*

Date of Planned Arrival in the UK: 29 June 2016 (Hope to get positive result before that date......)


----------



## AussieBoo

TravellingGroom22 said:


> Hey there for the person wondering about the 15 day turn around, mine was sent decided and delivered in 6 days, and they never once contacted me, I emailed for a status after 4 days and it just told me it's been processed and will be back soon


Hi, was this through the Manila processing centre and/or priority? Thanks


----------



## hopefullymakingthemove

Country applying from: South Africa (Pretoria)
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11-04-16 
Date biometrics taken: 14-04-16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15-04-16
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: No timeline given
Date your visa was received: 20-04-16
Visa granted!!


----------



## Viz

Country applying from: India (Pune)
Type of visa applied for: Visitor Family Visa Date application submitted online: 05 April
Date bio-metrics taken: 12 April
Date documentation forwarded to UK office: 12 April
Office location processing your visa: New Delhi
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Decision mail received: 19 April
Date your visa was received: 20 April

Hope this helps


----------



## meeshka

Country applying from: Ukraine
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (wife)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 6 February 2016
Date biometrics taken: 19 February 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22 February 2016
Office location processing your visa: Warsaw, Poland
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: waiting

Hi all, after waiting 2 months it seems the processing centre in Warsaw are finally looking at my wife's application for a settlement visa. Now, I need some advice from the forum please because they have asked me for further information:



> In respect of income from employment and/or shares in a limited company based in the UK of a type specified in paragraph 9(a), the requirements of paragraph 9(b)-(e) shall apply in place of the requirements of paragraphs 2 and 10(b). ALL of the following must be provided:
> 
> (i) Company Tax Return CT600 (a copy or print-out) for the last full financial year and evidence this has been filed with HMRC, such as electronic or written acknowledgment from HMRC.
> (ii) Evidence of registration with the Registrar of Companies at Companies House.
> (iii) If the company is required to produce annual audited accounts, such accounts for the last full financial year.
> (iv) If the company is not required to produce annual audited accounts, unaudited accounts for the last full financial year and an accountant’s certificate of confirmation, from an accountant who is a member of a UK Recognized Supervisory Body (as defined in the Companies Act 2006).
> (v) Corporate/business bank statements covering the same 12-month period as the Company Tax Return CT600.
> (vi) A current Appointment Report from Companies House.
> (vii) One of the following documents must also be provided:
> (1) A certificate of VAT registration and the VAT return for the last full financial year (a copy or print-out) confirming the VAT registration number, if turnover is in excess of £79,000 or was in excess of the threshold which applied during the last full financial year.
> (2) Proof of ownership or lease of business premises.
> (3) Original proof of registration with HMRC as an employer for the purposes of PAYE and National Insurance, proof of PAYE reference number and Accounts Office reference number. This evidence may be in the form of a certified copy of the documentation issued by HMRC.
> 
> (c) Where the person is listed as a director of the company and receives a salary from the company, all of the following documents must also be provided:
> (i) Payslips and P60 (if issued) covering the same period as the Company Tax Return CT600.
> (ii) Personal bank statements covering the same 12-month period as the Company Tax Return CT600 showing that the salary as a director was paid into an account in the name of the person or in the name of the person and their partner jointly.
> 
> (d) Where the person receives dividends from the company, all of the following documents must also be provided:
> (i) Dividend vouchers for all dividends declared in favour of the person during or in respect of the period covered by the Company Tax Return CT600 showing the company’s and the person’s details with the person’s net dividend amount and tax credit.
> 11. (ii) Personal bank statement(s) showing that those dividends were paid into an account in the name of the person or in the name of the person and their partner jointly.
> (e) For the purposes of paragraph 19(a), evidence of ongoing employment as a director of the company or of ongoing receipt of dividend income from the company must be provided. This evidence may include payslips (or dividend vouchers) and personal bank statements showing that, in the period since the latest 12-month period covered by the Company Tax Return CT600, the person’s salary as a director of the company (or dividend income from the company) was paid into an account in the name of the person or in the name of the person and their partner jointly. Alternative evidence may include evidence of ongoing payment of business rates, business-related insurance premiums or employer National Insurance contributions in relation to the company.


A lot then!

Now let me explain - I am not a director of the company, I am an employee of the company only. My father owns the company where I work and the company is named after him. To add to the confusion I share the same name as my father. So I am John Doe and they see I am receiving salary from John Doe & Company Ltd.

I assume this is why they think I am a director of the company!

What can I do in this situation? I could provide the stuff they have asked for but if they're assessing me on the basis I am a director then it's not right. Do I still have to provide this though, since they've asked for it?

I did by the way provide 6 months' payslips, bank statements, and the previous tax years' P60 all of which they acknowledged in the same email.



> We note you have submited a P60, payslips Aug 15- Jan 16 and corresponding bank statements.
> In order to progress the application, we will require you to provide the remaining documents as specified above. You can send these documents attached in reply to this email. Please provide them by 29/04/2016


Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Crawford

meeshka said:


> Country applying from: Ukraine
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (wife)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 6 February 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 19 February 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22 February 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Warsaw, Poland
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: waiting
> 
> Hi all, after waiting 2 months it seems the processing centre in Warsaw are finally looking at my wife's application for a settlement visa. Now, I need some advice from the forum please because they have asked me for further information:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot then!
> 
> Now let me explain - I am not a director of the company, I am an employee of the company only. My father owns the company where I work and the company is named after him. To add to the confusion I share the same name as my father. So I am John Doe and they see I am receiving salary from John Doe & Company Ltd.
> 
> I assume this is why they think I am a director of the company!
> 
> What can I do in this situation? I could provide the stuff they have asked for but if they're assessing me on the basis I am a director then it's not right. Do I still have to provide this though, since they've asked for it?
> 
> I did by the way provide 6 months' payslips, bank statements, and the previous tax years' P60 all of which they acknowledged in the same email.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.



Write back and tell them you are not a director only an employee.


----------



## Gurr

Country applying from: Cambodia
Type of visa applied for: Marriage Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 20 March 2016
Date biometrics taken: March 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 April 2016
Office location processing your visa: Bangkok, Thailand
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was received: waiting

My Fiancée submitted all the documents on 4th April in Cambodia, they then get sentence to Bangkok. processing times showing on the website are saying 100% processed and decision made in 15 days, have gone past this now and have had no communication at all since handing in the documents. Starting to panic and am having sleepless nights, feels like your whole life is on hold!


----------



## Corita1200

*UK settlement visa documents and timeline*

This forum has helped me a lot in my quest for the UK settlement visa, so I want to share my experience to hopefully help others!

I am an American citizen who currently lives in Abu Dhabi, UAE. I met my husband - who is a British national in the RAF - a year and a half ago. We did long distance and got married in December 2015, and shortly afterwards we began the saga of the UK settlement visa. Just got our approval this week! 

Documents we submitted:

-Online visa application
-Appendix 2
-Biometrics print-off
-Sponsor letter of introduction
-Applicant letter of introduction
Sponsor Information:
-Certified copy of birth certificate 
-Certified photocopy of Sponsor's passport
-Certified photocopy of military ID
-Letter of employment from the RAF
-Six months of original pay slips
-Six months of original bank statements (stamped and signed by bank)
-Letter from bank showing account balance and date of when account was opened (signed and stamped)
-Screenshot of pay showing taxes paid for financial year of 2015/16 (we couldn't get his current P60 because of the time of year we applied. The P60s were in process of being issued and after calling them three times and not being able to rush this, we went with this option.) The screenshot was certified and signed by someone in the RAF HR. We also included a letter from my husband explaining this.

Applicant info:
-original passport (only ever had one)
-certified copy of birth certificate
-original university degree
-original teaching license
-proof of QTS for the UK
-letter of employment from my current school
-original school contract
-three months of bank statements signed and stamped by bank
-proposed flight to UK

Proof of Accommodation:
-Print offs of accepted military housing that were signed and stamped by RAF HR department
-Print offs of the assigned semi-detached home with photos and the floor plan signed and stamped by RAF HR department
(I was worried about this part a lot. We had no utility bills or mortgage or anything, since the home is owned by the RAF and my husband is not moving in until 3 June 2016, but it was accepted)

Proof of Relationship: 
(this was another worry of mine, since we've never lived together) 
-Selected screenshots of Skype showing from when we met in 2014 up to a week before submission of application
-Selected Whatsapp conversations from beginning of relationship up to days before submission of application
-Selected Facebook messenger conversations from beginning of relations up to days before submission of application
-Proof of all flights for our visits to each other (printed out itineraries - thank goodness my husband never deletes anything from his email)
-Photos showing our relationship (I submitted 15, glued to construction paper and I wrote in the dates next to them)

Proof of marriage:
-Original marriage license
-Certified copy of the marriage license
-Wedding photos (10 of them)
-Cards from family


(we paid for priority processing) 
Visa proccessing hub used: Abu Dhabi
Date of submission of online application: 3 April 2016
Date of Biometrics taken: 11 April 2016
Date of acceptance and most documents handed back with visa in passport: 18 April 2016
Date I'm moving to the UK to finally be with my husband: 3 July 2016!!! 

It was very fast! Thank goodness, because I was a nervous wreck that whole week.


----------



## Avenuex

Gurr said:


> Starting to panic and am having sleepless nights, feels like your whole life is on hold!


Don`t panic and don`t torture yourself. It`s useless, she will get her visa soon I am sure  I`ve been waiting for my visa for 1,5 months already (applied on the 2d of March). It`s the longest period that I`ve ever waited for my visa. I guess there are just loads of applicants now, more than in Dec, for example. All we can do is just wait.


----------



## Princess86

Hi 
Is the letter from bank showing account balance and date of when account was opened (signed and stamped) compulsory? And this need to be within 28days?

Thanks


----------



## Corita1200

I saw it on the UK Settlement website that lists what documents should be submitted. (I tried to post the link and it wouldn't let me) 

And yeah, it has to be dated withing 28 days of your visa application. Ours was dated 1 April.


----------



## Princess86

OK thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Avenuex

Are there any situations where people were waiting for their visas for about 6 months? It seems to me that average time is *25-65(70) days,* so about 3 months.


----------



## nyclon

Corita1200 said:


> This forum has helped me a lot in my quest for the UK settlement visa, so I want to share my experience to hopefully help others!
> 
> I am an American citizen who currently lives in Abu Dhabi, UAE. I met my husband - who is a British national in the RAF - a year and a half ago. We did long distance and got married in December 2015, and shortly afterwards we began the saga of the UK settlement visa. Just got our approval this week!
> 
> Documents we submitted:
> 
> -Online visa application
> -Appendix 2
> -Biometrics print-off
> -Sponsor letter of introduction
> -Applicant letter of introduction
> Sponsor Information:
> -Certified copy of birth certificate
> -Certified photocopy of Sponsor's passport
> -Certified photocopy of military ID
> -Letter of employment from the RAF
> -Six months of original pay slips
> -Six months of original bank statements (stamped and signed by bank)
> -Letter from bank showing account balance and date of when account was opened (signed and stamped)
> -Screenshot of pay showing taxes paid for financial year of 2015/16 (we couldn't get his current P60 because of the time of year we applied. The P60s were in process of being issued and after calling them three times and not being able to rush this, we went with this option.) The screenshot was certified and signed by someone in the RAF HR. We also included a letter from my husband explaining this.
> 
> Applicant info:
> -original passport (only ever had one)
> -certified copy of birth certificate
> -original university degree
> -original teaching license
> -proof of QTS for the UK
> -letter of employment from my current school
> -original school contract
> -three months of bank statements signed and stamped by bank
> -proposed flight to UK
> 
> Proof of Accommodation:
> -Print offs of accepted military housing that were signed and stamped by RAF HR department
> -Print offs of the assigned semi-detached home with photos and the floor plan signed and stamped by RAF HR department
> (I was worried about this part a lot. We had no utility bills or mortgage or anything, since the home is owned by the RAF and my husband is not moving in until 3 June 2016, but it was accepted)
> 
> Proof of Relationship:
> (this was another worry of mine, since we've never lived together)
> -Selected screenshots of Skype showing from when we met in 2014 up to a week before submission of application
> -Selected Whatsapp conversations from beginning of relationship up to days before submission of application
> -Selected Facebook messenger conversations from beginning of relations up to days before submission of application
> -Proof of all flights for our visits to each other (printed out itineraries - thank goodness my husband never deletes anything from his email)
> -Photos showing our relationship (I submitted 15, glued to construction paper and I wrote in the dates next to them)
> 
> Proof of marriage:
> -Original marriage license
> -Certified copy of the marriage license
> -Wedding photos (10 of them)
> -Cards from family
> 
> 
> (we paid for priority processing)
> Visa proccessing hub used: Abu Dhabi
> Date of submission of online application: 3 April 2016
> Date of Biometrics taken: 11 April 2016
> Date of acceptance and most documents handed back with visa in passport: 18 April 2016
> Date I'm moving to the UK to finally be with my husband: 3 July 2016!!!
> 
> It was very fast! Thank goodness, because I was a nervous wreck that whole week.


Things your didn't need:

-Letter from bank showing account balance and date of when account was opened (signed and stamped)

-Screenshot of pay showing taxes paid for financial year of 2015/16 (we couldn't get his current P60 because of the time of year we applied. The P60s were in process of being issued and after calling them three times and not being able to rush this, we went with this option.) The screenshot was certified and signed by someone in the RAF HR. We also included a letter from my husband explaining this.

-Print offs of the assigned semi-detached home with photos and the floor plan signed and stamped by RAF HR department

-certified copy of birth certificate
-original university degree
-original teaching license
-proof of QTS for the UK
-letter of employment from my current school
-original school contract
-three months of bank statements signed and stamped by bank
-Cards from family

The P60 is not a required document. If it's available and it covers the period you are using to meet the requirement you can include it as extra evidence of the legitimacy of your job. No other explanation is necessary.

A letter from the bank indicating account balance *is not* a required document if you are meeting the financial requirement . It is suggested as a document you can provide if you do not need to meet the financial requirement. The supporting documents guidance states:

_If you *do not need to meet the ‘Financial Requirement’* then you can submit any of the following financial documents to provide us with evidence of how your stay in the UK will be funded._


----------



## nyclon

Corita1200 said:


> I saw it on the UK Settlement website that lists what documents should be submitted. (I tried to post the link and it wouldn't let me)
> 
> And yeah, it has to be dated withing 28 days of your visa application. Ours was dated 1 April.


You misread the guidance. It is not a required document if you are meeting the financial requirement.


----------



## domgen

visa type: settlement (spouse)
on-line application: 24th February 2016
Bio-metrics taken on 25 February 2016 
Supporting document sent: 4th March

I submitted bank statements, 1 page for each month showing my wages going in. Pages do include other transactions but it does say page 1 of 4 2 of 4 etc. I've since learnt that all paged needed to have been included. Also the last months statement was a printout at bank, stamped by bank.
Is it worth sending the statements now along with cover letter to explain as I'm sure it can be grounds for refusal


----------



## Avenuex

****UPDATE****

Country applying from: Russia
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee/Settlement/Non-Priority
Date application submitted: 29 February 2016 (online)
*Date biometrics taken: 02 March 2016*
Date Application Received by UKVI: 04 March 2016
Office location processing your visa: *Moscow*
*Projected timeline given: 3 months (60 working days)*

I got an *email from Entry Clearance Assistant today (22/04/16)* and was asked to provide some additional information. I guess they are finally looking through my documents! Hope to get back my passport with possitive result next week!


----------



## domgen

Avenuex, what documents did they request? Must be a good sign.


----------



## nyclon

domgen said:


> visa type: settlement (spouse)
> on-line application: 24th February 2016
> Bio-metrics taken on 25 February 2016
> Supporting document sent: 4th March
> 
> I submitted bank statements, 1 page for each month showing my wages going in. Pages do include other transactions but it does say page 1 of 4 2 of 4 etc. I've since learnt that all paged needed to have been included. Also the last months statement was a printout at bank, stamped by bank.
> Is it worth sending the statements now along with cover letter to explain as I'm sure it can be grounds for refusal


You can only send additional documents if they contact you and request something.

All you can do is wait.


----------



## domgen

Thanks Nyclon, so for future reference and others looking to apply, should I have sent all pages (leaving out fees and small print etc)
I paid someone to check my documents they didn't even pick that up, I just wish if they are to refuse to just do it ASAP so I can reapply.


----------



## Avenuex

domgen said:


> Avenuex, what documents did they request? Must be a good sign.


They required _March payslip_ of my fiancee and _Bank Statements_ to cover the March payslip. Already sent them the documents


----------



## domgen

Interesting, I wonder why they asked for them if they allready had them, mayby they lost them. Gives me some hope.


----------



## Kimberly.SY

Avenuex said:


> They required _March payslip_ of my fiancee and _Bank Statements_ to cover the March payslip. Already sent them the documents


Hi, may I know what's the reason they asking for additional payslip & bank statement?Did you submit 6-month payslip during your application? Thank you


----------



## Avenuex

domgen said:


> Interesting, I wonder why they asked for them if they allready had them, mayby they lost them. Gives me some hope.





Kimberly.SY said:


> Hi, may I know what's the reason they asking for additional payslip & bank statement?Did you submit 6-month payslip during your application? Thank you


Hello, guys!*Domgen*, no they haven`t lost them)
*Domgen, Kimberly.SY,* they asked for them because I applied on the 2d of March:heh: So obviously my fiancee didn`t have them at that time) Too early) My application was waiting to be looked through for almost 2 months. Time passed, thats why they needed that document.


----------



## Kimberly.SY

Thanks Avenuex! 
I am concern on this because I did the online submission in mid of March & doc submitted in early April, and only covered payslip & bank statement from Sep 15 - Feb 16. Hence, wondering if they will request for additional payslip...


----------



## Avenuex

Kimberly.SY said:


> Hence, wondering if they will request for additional payslip...


They might request


----------



## Rosalindmct

UPDATE!!!

Timeline
Country applying from USA
Spouse settlement visa non priority
Online application 9th March
Biometrics 13th March
Sent to Sheffield 18th March
Signed for in Sheffield (according to tracking) 21st March
Email received stating ONLINE application received 24th March
I emailed to check status and was told decision has been made 22nd April

Just got to wait now!!!! No other documents were requested and far as I know no one contacted my employer or landlord etc. I'll keep everything crossed and keep checking to make sure they haven't refunded our NHS payment. I can't believe all of this will be over soon. I'm hoping it's all ok!!!!


----------



## tunderule

Rosalindmct said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> Timeline
> Country applying from USA
> Spouse settlement visa non priority
> Online application 9th March
> Biometrics 13th March
> Sent to Sheffield 18th March
> Signed for in Sheffield (according to tracking) 21st March
> Email received stating ONLINE application received 24th March
> I emailed to check status and was told decision has been made 22nd April
> 
> Just got to wait now!!!! No other documents were requested and far as I know no one contacted my employer or landlord etc. I'll keep everything crossed and keep checking to make sure they haven't refunded our NHS payment. I can't believe all of this will be over soon. I'm hoping it's all ok!!!!




Am sending you all my positive energy too.. and i pray you will hear good news!!!!!


----------



## Rosalindmct

Thank you! Missing my husband so much. Can't quite believe we might actually be allowed to just live together like a normal married couple soon!! I've got everything crossed! Hoping you hear soon : )


----------



## tunderule

Rosalindmct said:


> Thank you! Missing my husband so much. Can't quite believe we might actually be allowed to just live together like a normal married couple soon!! I've got everything crossed! Hoping you hear soon : )



You welcome.... and thank you!!! It is crazy world now... hard to be with the one we love!!! crazy,...

I just tracked mine now ... because we did bio-metric same day.. 

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF0390xxxxx and date of birth
xx/xx/19xx) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
have provided above are incorrect)..

I cannot believe they have not even touched my application.... But anyways still falls under 12 weeks.... so no news is good news !!! but it is hard though..


----------



## Gilly84

Hi everybody, 

I've been a silent observer of this forum since the last few months. The wealth of knowledge here in the form of personal experiences and general guidance helped me through the very long and tiresome process of applying for spouse visa. So thank you for that. My timeline is as follows: 

Country applying from: Pakistan
Visa Type: Spouse settlement visa (non priority)
Online application February 23, 2016
Biometrics: February 26, 2016
Email confirming receipt of online application: March 1, 2016
Docs sent to Sheffield: March 8, 2016
Docs signed for: March 9, 2016
Decision made: waiting
Call for collection: waiting

I have not heard anything from them since March 1, 2016 which is probably not surprising as the timeline for Pakistan is 12 weeks. This has, however, not eased my nerves. I checked the status of my application twice and each time got a standard reply: application is waiting to be assessed. The fact that they haven't even assigned an ECO to my application does bother me. Oh well, there's nothing I can do about it except wait. 

I wonder if there are other people on this forum from Pakistan who are waiting to hear back from UKVI and if so, please post your timelines here.

Best of luck to everyone waiting to get their visas!


----------



## nyclon

Gilly84 said:


> Hi everybody, I've been a silent observer of this forum since the last few months. The wealth of knowledge here in the form of personal experiences and general guidance helped me through the very long and tiresome process of applying for spouse visa. So thank you for that. My timeline is as follows: Country applying from: Pakistan Visa Type: Spouse settlement visa (non priority) Online application February 23, 2016 Biometrics: February 26, 2016 Email confirming receipt of online application: March 1, 2016 Docs sent to Sheffield: March 8, 2016 Docs signed for: March 9, 2016 Decision made: waiting Call for collection: waiting I have not heard anything from them since March 1, 2016 which is probably not surprising as the timeline for Pakistan is 12 weeks. This has, however, not eased my nerves. I checked the status of my application twice and each time got a standard reply: application is waiting to be assessed. The fact that they haven't even assigned an ECO to my application does bother me. Oh well, there's nothing I can do about it except wait. I wonder if there are other people on this forum from Pakistan who are waiting to hear back from UKVI and if so, please post your timelines here. Best of luck to everyone waiting to get their visas!


You might want to check the dedicated Pakistan timeline


----------



## Gilly84

Thanks Nyclon. Nothing seems to be happening over there. The timelines are very old. I suspect most people contribute/view this thread as it is more active.


----------



## nyclon

Gilly84 said:


> Thanks Nyclon. Nothing seems to be happening over there. The timelines are very old. I suspect most people contribute/view this thread as it is more active.


Perhaps if you post tour timeline there it will encourage others to contribute.


----------



## Avenuex

Rosalindmct said:


> I can't believe all of this will be over soon. I'm hoping it's all ok!!!!


I`m 100% sure you already have your visa in your passport! arty:


----------



## Fuzz_ball

Rosalindmct said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> Timeline
> Country applying from USA
> Spouse settlement visa non priority
> Online application 9th March
> Biometrics 13th March
> Sent to Sheffield 18th March
> Signed for in Sheffield (according to tracking) 21st March
> Email received stating ONLINE application received 24th March
> I emailed to check status and was told decision has been made 22nd April
> 
> Just got to wait now!!!! No other documents were requested and far as I know no one contacted my employer or landlord etc. I'll keep everything crossed and keep checking to make sure they haven't refunded our NHS payment. I can't believe all of this will be over soon. I'm hoping it's all ok!!!!


Did you recieve an email from Sheffield yet?

Our timeline is spookily similar (I too emailed today and got a 'decision has been made' reply)

Our Timeline
Country applying from USA
Spouse settlement visa non priority
Online application 7th March
Biometrics 9th March
Sent to Sheffield 11th March
Email received stating ONLINE application received 24th March
I emailed to check status and was told decision has been made: 22nd April


----------



## Rosalindmct

Fuzz_ball said:


> Did you recieve an email from Sheffield yet?
> 
> Our timeline is spookily similar (I too emailed today and got a 'decision has been made' reply)
> 
> Our Timeline
> Country applying from USA
> Spouse settlement visa non priority
> Online application 7th March
> Biometrics 9th March
> Sent to Sheffield 11th March
> Email received stating ONLINE application received 24th March
> I emailed to check status and was told decision has been made: 22nd April


That IS similar! I was trying to hold out until Monday to email but I caved. I'm glad I did! No my husband hasn't had an email from them yet so I'm assuming it will still be a week or 2 before we get anything sent back (he's the applicant and is in the US at the moment waiting patiently.) I paid for the return postage from the VFS website so I have the UPS tracking number. I think it will email me once it's been activated and then we'll know it's in transit at least. I hate all this waiting but at least we're getting there now. Good luck and keep us posted!! 

And thank you to everyone for kind wishes


----------



## Fuzz_ball

Good luck! Keep posting on here and I'll update any latest too. At least that way we can give each other an idea of when we might expect it  .. I'm hoping for the email from Sheffield next week, fingers crossed. No extra money in my account as of today - the only time in my life I've wished for this


----------



## Rosalindmct

Fuzz_ball said:


> Good luck! Keep posting on here and I'll update any latest too. At least that way we can give each other an idea of when we might expect it  .. I'm hoping for the email from Sheffield next week, fingers crossed. No extra money in my account as of today - the only time in my life I've wished for this


That properly made me smile. I'm exactly the same. I keep checking my account with fingers crossed it's not £600 better off. Ha! What a process to be with the one you love eh? I will definitely keep you posted with any updates though apparently not everyone gets a decision made email. I wonder if the email sent today responding to our enquiries might mean they think they don't need to send one? Who knows. The whole thing is very inconsistent! 
May our bank balances remain low  and positive vibes all round!!!


----------



## osthp

Might sound like a dumb question, but at what point does the timeline start? From the date the application is submitted or from the date the supporting documents are submitted/biometrics taken?


----------



## Smith916

*Post your UK visa timeline here!*



osthp said:


> Might sound like a dumb question, but at what point does the timeline start? From the date the application is submitted or from the date the supporting documents are submitted/biometrics taken?




I wrote the home office asking this question and the stated the 12 weeks starts from the biometrics taken date..
However, i have applied several days before some applicants who have already received their decision emails , but sent in my supporting documents later than them.. So that is definitely a big factor too.


----------



## tunderule

osthp said:


> Might sound like a dumb question, but at what point does the timeline start? From the date the application is submitted or from the date the supporting documents are submitted/biometrics taken?



Not a dumb question as i also asked the UK home office and here is there response.. 

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status and found that there are no
current updates. Please note the 60 working days is from the biometric
appointment.


----------



## osthp

Smith916 said:


> I wrote the home office asking this question and the stated the 12 weeks starts from the biometrics taken date..
> However, i have applied several days before some applicants who have already received their decision emails , but sent in my supporting documents later than them.. So that is definitely a big factor too.


Ah right. Also, I know 12 weeks are 12 working weeks. Does that mean a total of 60 days (12 x 5) or 84 days (12 x 7). It's all so confusing.

Same here. Some that applied and got their biometrics taken around the same time as me have already heard back. Some who applied after me have heard back. No idea what's happening. Confusing times.


----------



## osthp

tunderule said:


> Not a dumb question as i also asked the UK home office and here is there response..
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status and found that there are no
> current updates. Please note the 60 working days is from the biometric
> appointment.


 Right. That does clarify things a lot more.


----------



## vernieceg

osthp said:


> Ah right. Also, I know 12 weeks are 12 working weeks. Does that mean a total of 60 days (12 x 5) or 84 days (12 x 7). It's all so confusing.
> 
> Same here. Some that applied and got their biometrics taken around the same time as me have already heard back. Some who applied after me have heard back. No idea what's happening. Confusing times.


60 working days. So Monday to Friday. Not including bank holidays. Calculate from biometric date

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smith916

osthp said:


> Ah right. Also, I know 12 weeks are 12 working weeks. Does that mean a total of 60 days (12 x 5) or 84 days (12 x 7). It's all so confusing.
> 
> Same here. Some that applied and got their biometrics taken around the same time as me have already heard back. Some who applied after me have heard back. No idea what's happening. Confusing times.




Basically the same thing, I've been counting only business days.. Started from when I received the confirmation email which would only make today 18 working days, until I read on here that someone said it was from the biometrics date which makes today 31 business days for me. I'm so tired of counting haha
From Wednesday my application still hasn't been assessed so trying to obsess too much but ready to be out of this limbo!


----------



## osthp

vernieceg said:


> 60 working days. So Monday to Friday. Not including bank holidays. Calculate from biometric date
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thank you! 



Smith916 said:


> Basically the same thing, I've been counting only business days.. Started from when I received the confirmation email which would only make today 18 working days, until I read on here that someone said it was from the biometrics date which makes today 31 business days for me. I'm so tired of counting haha
> From Wednesday my application still hasn't been assessed so trying to obsess too much but ready to be out of this limbo!


41 days and counting. And I am definitely obsessing.


----------



## ankk

Hey.. I've been a silent reader of the forum. Good to know.someone else is in the same boat as me.
I applied at the exact same time as you, Feb 27th. Still haven't heard anything from UKVI. So let's wait together inshallah. Fingers crossed


----------



## ankk

Gilly84 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've been a silent observer of this forum since the last few months. The wealth of knowledge here in the form of personal experiences and general guidance helped me through the very long and tiresome process of applying for spouse visa. So thank you for that. My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Visa Type: Spouse settlement visa (non priority)
> Online application February 23, 2016
> Biometrics: February 26, 2016
> Email confirming receipt of online application: March 1, 2016
> Docs sent to Sheffield: March 8, 2016
> Docs signed for: March 9, 2016
> Decision made: waiting
> Call for collection: waiting
> 
> I have not heard anything from them since March 1, 2016 which is probably not surprising as the timeline for Pakistan is 12 weeks. This has, however, not eased my nerves. I checked the status of my application twice and each time got a standard reply: application is waiting to be assessed. The fact that they haven't even assigned an ECO to my application does bother me. Oh well, there's nothing I can do about it except wait.
> 
> I wonder if there are other people on this forum from Pakistan who are waiting to hear back from UKVI and if so, please post your timelines here.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone waiting to get their visas!



Hey.
I've been a silent reader if the forum. Good to know.someone else is in the same boat as me.
I applied at the exact same time as you, Feb 27th. Still haven't heard anything from UKVI. So let's wait together inshallah. Fingers crossed


----------



## Gilly84

Ankk, which country did you apply from? Do you mind posting your timeline here? Cheers,


----------



## Avenuex

Who knows when after a request of additional documents you get an email that *"a decision has been made"?* 
I believe that if they ask for that, they look your application through, so it shouldn`t take very long for a decision to be made? 
I am right?


----------



## Rosalindmct

Another update!
Country applying from USA
Spouse settlement visa non priority
Application online 8th March
Biometrics 13th March
Documents sent to Sheffield 18th March
Documents received at Sheffield according to courier 21st March
Date I emailed to be told a decision had been made 22nd April
Decision made and documents dispatched email received 23rd April (a Saturday which is weird)

Just got to wait now!!! :blush:


----------



## Princess31

I just shipped out my documents last week on the 15th of April I wanna know what's the longest it will take before they send me something letting me know they have received it I hear I wouldn't get a answer until July for my fiancé visa also I'm from the US


----------



## nyclon

Princess31 said:


> I just shipped out my documents last week on the 15th of April I wanna know what's the longest it will take before they send me something letting me know they have received it I hear I wouldn't get a answer until July for my fiancé visa also I'm from the US


You might not hear from them at all. You should be able to verify that it was received through your courier.


----------



## Princess31

I just checked my tracking for my documents and its in the Uk right now is that a good thing


----------



## Princess31

Rosalindmct said:


> Another update!
> Country applying from USA
> Spouse settlement visa non priority
> Application online 8th March
> Biometrics 13th March
> Documents sent to Sheffield 18th March
> Documents received at Sheffield according to courier 21st March
> Date I emailed to be told a decision had been made 22nd April
> Decision made and documents dispatched email received 23rd April (a Saturday which is weird)
> 
> Just got to wait now!!! :blush:


 Have received anything yet


----------



## nyclon

Princess31 said:


> I just checked my tracking for my documents and its in the Uk right now is that a good thing


Once it's signed for you'll know that they've received your application.


----------



## angielala32

Aemie said:


> Country Applying from: USA
> Visa Type: Spouse wife (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: Online 29/03/2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 04/04/2016
> Date documents sent to sheffield: 07/04/2016
> Date documents were received: 11/04/2016
> Date decision was made: 15/4/2016
> Date visa delivered: 18/4/2016
> 
> SUCCESS!!!!!!


omg that's so quick! Congratulations! quick question: Did you do everything yourself or did you use a visa agency?


----------



## sparts17

Fuzz_ball said:


> Did you recieve an email from Sheffield yet?
> 
> Our timeline is spookily similar (I too emailed today and got a 'decision has been made' reply)
> 
> Our Timeline
> Country applying from USA
> Spouse settlement visa non priority
> Online application 7th March
> Biometrics 9th March
> Sent to Sheffield 11th March
> Email received stating ONLINE application received 24th March
> I emailed to check status and was told decision has been made: 22nd April


Rosalind, Fuzzball, you've both given me hope. MY timeline is almost exactly the same, just a two days later than yours, and since both of you got yours, I'm hoping maybe...jsut maybe....Monday I'll get an email as well. Thanks for posting your timelines!!


----------



## Fuzz_ball

Update. So yesterday we also received a tracking number and docs dispatched email. Hoping for tue / wed for delivery! .. Good luck with yours I'm sure you will hear something next week


----------



## Rosalindmct

Fuzz_ball said:


> Update. So yesterday we also received a tracking number and docs dispatched email. Hoping for tue / wed for delivery! .. Good luck with yours I'm sure you will hear something next week



How exciting!!! Yeah, the tracking number hasn't been properly activated yet so we assumed they'd be dispatched Monday morning and he'd hopefully get it next week. And my bank account is still steadily descending so that's good. Ha!!

I think you'll hear next week Sparts17. Things seem to have gained some momentum now. I'm just hoping for good news. I don't think there's any reason we would be rejected but my nutter tendencies kick in when it comes to this precious visa!! Good luck all :blush:


----------



## RRAN

Gilly84 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've been a silent observer of this forum since the last few months. The wealth of knowledge here in the form of personal experiences and general guidance helped me through the very long and tiresome process of applying for spouse visa. So thank you for that. My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Visa Type: Spouse settlement visa (non priority)
> Online application February 23, 2016
> Biometrics: February 26, 2016
> Email confirming receipt of online application: March 1, 2016
> Docs sent to Sheffield: March 8, 2016
> Docs signed for: March 9, 2016
> Decision made: waiting
> Call for collection: waiting
> 
> I have not heard anything from them since March 1, 2016 which is probably not surprising as the timeline for Pakistan is 12 weeks. This has, however, not eased my nerves. I checked the status of my application twice and each time got a standard reply: application is waiting to be assessed. The fact that they haven't even assigned an ECO to my application does bother me. Oh well, there's nothing I can do about it except wait.
> 
> I wonder if there are other people on this forum from Pakistan who are waiting to hear back from UKVI and if so, please post your timelines here.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone waiting to get their visas!


Hi, I am also applying from Pakistan. My timeline is as follows: 

Country applying from: Pakistan
Visa type: Fiance (non-priority)
Online application: 8th February 2016
Biometrics: 22nd February 2016
Email confirming receipt of online application: 24th February 2016
Documents sent to Sheffield: 29th February 2016
Decision made email: Waiting
Contact for passport collection: Waiting

I also emailed UKVI twice asking about the status of my application. The first reply I received was ".....has not yet been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer.....". The second reply I received was similar ".....it is yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer.....".

It has been exactly nine weeks from today since my biometrics date. I am hoping that In-shaa-Allah I will hear something soon.


----------



## Gilly84

RRAN said:


> Hi, I am also applying from Pakistan. My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Visa type: Fiance (non-priority)
> Online application: 8th February 2016
> Biometrics: 22nd February 2016
> Email confirming receipt of online application: 24th February 2016
> Documents sent to Sheffield: 29th February 2016
> Decision made email: Waiting
> Contact for passport collection: Waiting
> 
> I also emailed UKVI twice asking about the status of my application. The first reply I received was ".....has not yet been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer.....". The second reply I received was similar ".....it is yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer.....".
> 
> It has been exactly nine weeks from today since my biometrics date. I am hoping that In-shaa-Allah I will hear something soon.


We have similar timelines! I am a week behind you. Let's hope we hear something soon.


----------



## tunderule

RRAN said:


> Hi, I am also applying from Pakistan. My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Visa type: Fiance (non-priority)
> Online application: 8th February 2016
> Biometrics: 22nd February 2016
> Email confirming receipt of online application: 24th February 2016
> Documents sent to Sheffield: 29th February 2016
> Decision made email: Waiting
> Contact for passport collection: Waiting
> 
> I also emailed UKVI twice asking about the status of my application. The first reply I received was ".....has not yet been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer.....". The second reply I received was similar ".....it is yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer.....".
> 
> It has been exactly nine weeks from today since my bio-metrics date. I am hoping that In-shaa-Allah I will hear something soon.



I pray you get a positive feed back and everyone else... 9 weeks wow... 2 more weeks to go .... hang in there bruv..

It is quite funny to know that we all applied through Sheffield and we are getting different responses after tracking our applications... I genuinely feel all these are not generic or maybe it is not sheffield that is responding maybe it is the UK office of each of us Home country that is tracking this and responding... Below is what i received ...

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWxxxxxxxx and date of birth
1x/0x/19xx) and found that there are no current updates.


----------



## ankk

Gilly84 said:


> RRAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am also applying from Pakistan. My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Visa type: Fiance (non-priority)
> Online application: 8th February 2016
> Biometrics: 22nd February 2016
> Email confirming receipt of online application: 24th February 2016
> Documents sent to Sheffield: 29th February 2016
> Decision made email: Waiting
> Contact for passport collection: Waiting
> 
> I also emailed UKVI twice asking about the status of my application. The first reply I received was ".....has not yet been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer.....". The second reply I received was similar ".....it is yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer.....".
> 
> It has been exactly nine weeks from today since my biometrics date. I am hoping that In-shaa-Allah I will hear something soon.
> 
> 
> 
> We have similar timelines! I am a week behind you. Let's hope we hear something soon.
Click to expand...

Me too guys!! Very similar timeline. Yaay. We'll all hear soon inshallah. 

Country applying from: Pakistan
Visa type: Husband (non-priority)
Online application: 27th February 2016
Biometrics: 29th February 2016
Email confirming receipt of online application: 2nd March 2016
Documents sent to Sheffield: 2nd march 2016
Decision made email: Waiting
Contact for passport collection: Waiting

RRAN- When did u last contact them? I'm scared to contact them again in case I get disappointed


----------



## RRAN

ankk said:


> Me too guys!! Very similar timeline. Yaay. We'll all hear soon inshallah.
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Visa type: Husband (non-priority)
> Online application: 27th February 2016
> Biometrics: 29th February 2016
> Email confirming receipt of online application: 2nd March 2016
> Documents sent to Sheffield: 2nd march 2016
> Decision made email: Waiting
> Contact for passport collection: Waiting
> 
> RRAN- When did u last contact them? I'm scared to contact them again in case I get disappointed


I contacted them on the 18th April 2016. Me and my Fiance were disappointed, but we are hoping to hear something within the next couple of weeks In-shaa-Allah. It will be 11 weeks by then In-shaa-Allah.


----------



## jayuk123

*Applications through Manila*

Hi All, 

Just wondering if anybody who applied for spouse settlement visas (non-priority) from South-East Asia/Australia/NZ (i.e. processed through Manila) in the 3rd week of March have heard anything? We did biometrics and submitted documents on 24th March in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. 

The processing time link says 90% in 10 days and 100% within 15 days for this type of visa, so we're starting to get quite nervous as we haven't heard anything at all and we're well passed the 15 days. Albeit that was for February... but I wouldn't have expected it to be so different just 1 month later! 

Would give us some peace of mind to know if any mid/late March applications through Manila have now come back with decisions? 

Thanks everybody and good luck with all your applications!!
Jay


----------



## nyclon

jayuk123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if anybody who applied for spouse settlement visas (non-priority) from South-East Asia/Australia/NZ (i.e. processed through Manila) in the 3rd week of March have heard anything? We did biometrics and submitted documents on 24th March in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
> 
> The processing time link says 90% in 10 days and 100% within 15 days for this type of visa, so we're starting to get quite nervous as we haven't heard anything at all and we're well passed the 15 days. Albeit that was for February... but I wouldn't have expected it to be so different just 1 month later!
> 
> Would give us some peace of mind to know if any mid/late March applications through Manila have now come back with decisions?
> 
> Thanks everybody and good luck with all your applications!!
> Jay


Those processing times are historical. Processing times vary for a variety of reasons. Perhaps they are short staffed. Perhaps there has been an significant increase in applications, etc. You can look at them as informational only.


----------



## kaleblloyd83

jayuk123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if anybody who applied for spouse settlement visas (non-priority) from South-East Asia/Australia/NZ (i.e. processed through Manila) in the 3rd week of March have heard anything? We did biometrics and submitted documents on 24th March in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
> 
> The processing time link says 90% in 10 days and 100% within 15 days for this type of visa, so we're starting to get quite nervous as we haven't heard anything at all and we're well passed the 15 days. Albeit that was for February... but I wouldn't have expected it to be so different just 1 month later!
> 
> Would give us some peace of mind to know if any mid/late March applications through Manila have now come back with decisions?
> 
> Thanks everybody and good luck with all your applications!!
> Jay




Hey Jay,

I made an application from Wellington - NZ which is being processed in manila hub. Submitted on the 10th March.

Have heard nothing. Mine is now on day 29 tomorrow. I have emailed twice and got differing views and i recently asked to be escalated as the last email they said to me they had no record. SO annoying.

Wellington was also 100% in 15 days for feb and jan this year.

Lets hope we hear soon.

Thanks

k


----------



## ankk

RRAN said:


> I contacted them on the 18th April 2016. Me and my Fiance were disappointed, but we are hoping to hear something within the next couple of weeks In-shaa-Allah. It will be 11 weeks by then In-shaa-Allah.


In sha Allah. We're all very close together. I'm starting week 9 today. So not long to go hopefully. You'll hear soon inshallah and the rest of us will follow.
keep us updated! My prayers are with u


----------



## jayuk123

kaleblloyd83 said:


> jayuk123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if anybody who applied for spouse settlement visas (non-priority) from South-East Asia/Australia/NZ (i.e. processed through Manila) in the 3rd week of March have heard anything? We did biometrics and submitted documents on 24th March in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
> 
> The processing time link says 90% in 10 days and 100% within 15 days for this type of visa, so we're starting to get quite nervous as we haven't heard anything at all and we're well passed the 15 days. Albeit that was for February... but I wouldn't have expected it to be so different just 1 month later!
> 
> Would give us some peace of mind to know if any mid/late March applications through Manila have now come back with decisions?
> 
> Thanks everybody and good luck with all your applications!!
> Jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jay,
> 
> I made an application from Wellington - NZ which is being processed in manila hub. Submitted on the 10th March.
> 
> Have heard nothing. Mine is now on day 29 tomorrow. I have emailed twice and got differing views and i recently asked to be escalated as the last email they said to me they had no record. SO annoying.
> 
> Wellington was also 100% in 15 days for feb and jan this year.
> 
> Lets hope we hear soon.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> k
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you! Good luck. I'll post on here if we hear anything.


----------



## m.u.ali

<snip>

Currently the following application (spouse/settlement) is in the works for my wife and I. 
NON-PRIORITY (i wish i had known a priority service existed)

Timeline: 
28 Feb 16 - completed online form
11 Mar 16 - Biometrics (Mrs went Gerrys in islamabad)
15 Mar 16 - Confirmation email of documents received 
22 Apr 16 - Emailed regarding status but the application - has not been seen by an ECO.
24 Apr 16 - realised the wife sat the IELTS academic and not the UKVI version so the IELTS life skills booked for 5th May. 

I hope i can just send them the UKVI number from the IELTS in time.
Worst part is the helpless wait....

Make lots of <snip> for us please.


----------



## welshman01

jayuk123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if anybody who applied for spouse settlement visas (non-priority) from South-East Asia/Australia/NZ (i.e. processed through Manila) in the 3rd week of March have heard anything? We did biometrics and submitted documents on 24th March in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
> 
> The processing time link says 90% in 10 days and 100% within 15 days for this type of visa, so we're starting to get quite nervous as we haven't heard anything at all and we're well passed the 15 days. Albeit that was for February... but I wouldn't have expected it to be so different just 1 month later!
> 
> Would give us some peace of mind to know if any mid/late March applications through Manila have now come back with decisions?
> 
> Thanks everybody and good luck with all your applications!!
> Jay


We're in the same boat Jay, processed through Manila and did biometrics/submission of docs on 15th March in Jakarta, Indonesia. Sucks to be waiting so long when Jan/Feb stats look so quick, would have considered priority if I'd known it would take so long! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rosalindmct

Fuzz_ball said:


> Update. So yesterday we also received a tracking number and docs dispatched email. Hoping for tue / wed for delivery! .. Good luck with yours I'm sure you will hear something next week


Has your tracking link been activated yet?? Ours is still saying : order processed: ready for UPS. I was hoping they'd ship stuff today as they'd sent us the tracking number!


----------



## Rosalindmct

Rosalindmct said:


> Has your tracking link been activated yet?? Ours is still saying : order processed: ready for UPS. I was hoping they'd ship stuff today as they'd sent us the tracking number!


Ok, scrap that. Just checked again and it says it was collected from Sheffield 20 minutes ago. EEEEk!!! I bet yours was too


----------



## Gurr

We submitted ours in Cambodia on 4th April, it goes through to Bangkok from there and also the site showed 100% within 15 days, doesn't seem to be happening though, I did here today of someone else my fiancée knows submitted on 24th March and had their decision today 25th April so about a month, I am hoping that we will get ours in a similar time frame too so we can make travel arrangements etc asap!


----------



## AussieBoo

welshman01 said:


> We're in the same boat Jay, processed through Manila and did biometrics/submission of docs on 15th March in Jakarta, Indonesia. Sucks to be waiting so long when Jan/Feb stats look so quick, would have considered priority if I'd known it would take so long! Fingers crossed!


Hi, I did biometrics and sent documents from Brisbane to Manila on 21 March 2016. I emailed UKVI on 18 April 2016 and the vague email reply was that it is awaiting allocation to an entry clearance officer. 

Another thing I noticed on this site is that people are keeping an eye out for their NHS refund (which usually means a refusal). Unfortunately (or fortunately?!) Australians don't have to pay this levy, so keeping an eye on my bank balance for a refund is not helpful!

I know the Philippines had three public holidays over the Easter period, but I think it may be because of the fee increase that a lot more applications were made in early March, so I'm hopeful I will hear something soon.


----------



## kaleblloyd83

AussieBoo said:


> Hi, I did biometrics and sent documents from Brisbane to Manila on 21 March 2016. I emailed UKVI on 18 April 2016 and the vague email reply was that it is awaiting allocation to an entry clearance officer.
> 
> Another thing I noticed on this site is that people are keeping an eye out for their NHS refund (which usually means a refusal). Unfortunately (or fortunately?!) Australians don't have to pay this levy, so keeping an eye on my bank balance for a refund is not helpful!
> 
> I know the Philippines had three public holidays over the Easter period, but I think it may be because of the fee increase that a lot more applications were made in early March, so I'm hopeful I will hear something soon.



One member of this forum applied for settlement (wife) at the same date from Singapore and received hers two weeks ago however....

Lets hope its this week for us all.

My 30 day is on Wednesday..... I am supposed to start my job back in London on the 9th May so fingers crossed 

Good luck everyone and keep the faith that all will be well.


----------



## Gurr

*Decision made!*

After submitting our documents on 4th April in Cambodia we have just received a email to say decision has been made and we will be able to pick it up in 3 working days. They didn't ring my fiancee at any point to ask any questions......is this normal does anybody know? 

Fingers crossed it will all be ok! I am certain we covered everything that was required with the documents!


----------



## jayuk123

Let's hope so! Good luck.


----------



## Rosalindmct

Gurr said:


> After submitting our documents on 4th April in Cambodia we have just received a email to say decision has been made and we will be able to pick it up in 3 working days. They didn't ring my fiancee at any point to ask any questions......is this normal does anybody know?
> 
> Fingers crossed it will all be ok! I am certain we covered everything that was required with the documents!


No one has contacted me, my husband, my employer or landlord etc either. I'm taking it as a good sign! I think they ask for more info if there's something wrong. I hope so anyway. We should know by the end of the day tomorrow (at least that's what the tracking currently says) Good luck! : )


----------



## DrQaiser

My time line applying from Pakistan 
Biometrics: 9 Feb 
Docs submitted: 13 feb
Now it has been 10 weeks , yesterday home office ppl called my husband in uk bs he wasnt at home they then contacted his work place to ask some info abt his job 
Is it normal? I emailed the uk visa ppl for my application tracking and it said no recent updates? 

My visa is spouse settlement non priority 
Moderators pls help


----------



## Fuzz_ball

Ours is scheduled for delivery end of the day 27th April. Status: Now in USA and on currently due on time, :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ankk

DrQaiser said:


> My time line applying from Pakistan
> Biometrics: 9 Feb
> Docs submitted: 13 feb
> Now it has been 10 weeks , yesterday home office ppl called my husband in uk bs he wasnt at home they then contacted his work place to ask some info abt his job
> Is it normal? I emailed the uk visa ppl for my application tracking and it said no recent updates?
> 
> My visa is spouse settlement non priority
> Moderators pls help


They're probably contacting to verify his job or address etc. Or maybe to ask for further evidence. Stay positive! Atleast ur application is being looked into  inshallah you'll hear good news soon


----------



## GeorgeC

Hey,

For those of you that are still waiting on Manila, don't be too dejected.

Chelle and I were also going stir crazy. We never received any confirmation or updates from Manila; nor did we garner any satisfaction using the update tool available through UKVI.

I kept telling Chelle that I believed it was down to the fact that owing to a fee increase in March, they would have received a much large volume of applications.

Our visa finally came through, after over a month of waiting.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Smith916

Country applying from: USA
Visa type: Wife settlement (non-priority) 
Online application: March 4, 2016 
Biometrics: March 8,2016 
Email confirmation of receiving application and supporting documents in Sheffield: March 29, 2016
Decision made email: April 27, 2016

Waiting for it to arrive and checking my bank account every 10 minutes!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tunderule

Smith916 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Visa type: Wife settlement (non-priority)
> Online application: March 4, 2016
> Biometrics: March 8,2016
> Email confirmation of receiving application and supporting documents in Sheffield: March 29, 2016
> Decision made email: April 27, 2016
> 
> Waiting for it to arrive and checking my bank account every 10 minutes!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cant stop laughing after reading your message.... You will be fine.. take it easy.... It will be good news!!!!


----------



## Smith916

tunderule said:


> I cant stop laughing after reading your message.... You will be fine.. take it easy.... It will be good news!!!!




Haha it's so terrifying! I wish they would just say it in the email! So far no refund though!


----------



## Kestra

I can't imagine ... I only got the notice that ours has been received and I'm already on edge! Hoping for good news for you, looks like the time wasn't too bad for non-priority.


----------



## Smith916

About 34 working days from my biometrics! Seemed like a year and a half but having support on these forums helps so much! Keep distracted is my best advice.. Praying to see that stamp In a couple of days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurr

Rosalindmct said:


> No one has contacted me, my husband, my employer or landlord etc either. I'm taking it as a good sign! I think they ask for more info if there's something wrong. I hope so anyway. We should know by the end of the day tomorrow (at least that's what the tracking currently says) Good luck! : )


Hopefully all will be ok then! Hoping to find out tomorrow, the office in Cambodia is only open Thursday's and Monday's, if we don't find out tomorrow it will be a whole week to wait again because Monday is a public holiday there next week! Going to end up awake all night waiting to find out tomorrow!


----------



## Rosalindmct

Dear All, 

After a heart wrenching and scary wait I am delighted to say my husband received his successful spouse visa today. It hasn't been easy but despite how complicated the process seems we are proof it is do-able and thanks to advice from this forum we did it all without a solicitor/lawyer. I have 2 jobs to make up our financial requirement. you can do it with 2 jobs! This is our timeline....

Country applying from USA
Spouse settlement visa non priority
Application online 8th March
Biometrics 13th March
Documents sent to Sheffield 18th March
Documents received at Sheffield according to courier 21st March
Date I emailed to be told a decision had been made 22nd April
Decision made and documents dispatched email received 23rd April
Visa received 27th April - success!!

Thank you and good luck to everyone. you can do this!!! Can't believe my husband will be here soon.  x


----------



## tunderule

I am so happy and glad you got the VISA.... i just got home now and the first thing on my mind was to see if you have posted.. and i am so glad it is a Great News!!!! 

All the best and everyone of us will get our great news to be with our partners.. 






Rosalindmct said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After a heart wrenching and scary wait I am delighted to say my husband received his successful spouse visa today. It hasn't been easy but despite how complicated the process seems we are proof it is do-able and thanks to advice from this forum we did it all without a solicitor/lawyer. I have 2 jobs to make up our financial requirement. you can do it with 2 jobs! This is our timeline....
> 
> Country applying from USA
> Spouse settlement visa non priority
> Application online 8th March
> Biometrics 13th March
> Documents sent to Sheffield 18th March
> Documents received at Sheffield according to courier 21st March
> Date I emailed to be told a decision had been made 22nd April
> Decision made and documents dispatched email received 23rd April
> Visa received 27th April - success!!
> 
> Thank you and good luck to everyone. you can do this!!! Can't believe my husband will be here soon.  x


----------



## tunderule

LOLOL..... you will get your stamp.... soonest.




Smith916 said:


> About 34 working days from my biometrics! Seemed like a year and a half but having support on these forums helps so much! Keep distracted is my best advice.. Praying to see that stamp In a couple of days!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eilsbobails

kaleblloyd83 said:


> Hey Jay,
> 
> I made an application from Wellington - NZ which is being processed in manila hub. Submitted on the 10th March.
> 
> Have heard nothing. Mine is now on day 29 tomorrow. I have emailed twice and got differing views and i recently asked to be escalated as the last email they said to me they had no record. SO annoying.
> 
> Wellington was also 100% in 15 days for feb and jan this year.
> 
> Lets hope we hear soon.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> k


We applied on 29th March from Brisbane, AU. Haven't heard a peep... Although I have been emailing regularly to see if there's any update. Just WISH we had done the priority but we totally thought we would be ok!

Have been a bit silly and booked our flights for 1st June so just praying we get everything back by then, I start a new job in the UK on the 6th. My passport was sent as part of the application so kind nervous it won't be back on time although I spoke with the British Embassy yesterday and they said they could issue me with an emergency doc to get me on the flight home.

Genuinely never been through such a stressful, anxiety inducing process!

Hope yours comes through soon!


----------



## nyclon

Eilsbobails said:


> We applied on 29th March from Brisbane, AU. Haven't heard a peep... Although I have been emailing regularly to see if there's any update. Just WISH we had done the priority but we totally thought we would be ok!
> 
> Have been a bit silly and booked our flights for 1st June so just praying we get everything back by then, I start a new job in the UK on the 6th. My passport was sent as part of the application so kind nervous it won't be back on time although I spoke with the British Embassy yesterday and they said they could issue me with an emergency doc to get me on the flight home.
> 
> Genuinely never been through such a stressful, anxiety inducing process!
> 
> Hope yours comes through soon!


You only needed to send a plain photocopy of the bio pages if your passport.


----------



## kaleblloyd83

Eilsbobails said:


> We applied on 29th March from Brisbane, AU. Haven't heard a peep... Although I have been emailing regularly to see if there's any update. Just WISH we had done the priority but we totally thought we would be ok!
> 
> Have been a bit silly and booked our flights for 1st June so just praying we get everything back by then, I start a new job in the UK on the 6th. My passport was sent as part of the application so kind nervous it won't be back on time although I spoke with the British Embassy yesterday and they said they could issue me with an emergency doc to get me on the flight home.
> 
> Genuinely never been through such a stressful, anxiety inducing process!
> 
> Hope yours comes through soon!


Did you ring the British embassy in Australia? I am supposed to start my job on the 9th of may and still have heard nothing. Will they let me in the country with no visa? 
What is document that they will provide?

Thanks so much


----------



## Eilsbobails

kaleblloyd83 said:


> Did you ring the British embassy in Australia? I am supposed to start my job on the 9th of may and still have heard nothing. Will they let me in the country with no visa?
> What is document that they will provide?
> 
> Thanks so much


Well my husband is the one we are trying to get the visa for (sorry should have explained that!)... They can produce an emergency travel document for a UK citizen (which I am) from the embassy, but hubby will have to stay behind until the visa is approved :-/


----------



## kaleblloyd83

Eilsbobails said:


> Well my husband is the one we are trying to get the visa for (sorry should have explained that!)... They can produce an emergency travel document for a UK citizen (which I am) from the embassy, but hubby will have to stay behind until the visa is approved :-/



Right... I thought so...

Manila hub are being ridiculously slow at processing for march applications. especially as in Jan and Feb all were done in 15 days however now mine is at day 30 and still nothing. 

Lets hope today


----------



## Eilsbobails

kaleblloyd83 said:


> Right... I thought so...
> 
> Manila hub are being ridiculously slow at processing for march applications. especially as in Jan and Feb all were done in 15 days however now mine is at day 30 and still nothing.
> 
> Lets hope today


Fingers crossed for you... It's a worry! I wonder if there's an actual process to it, i.e. applications are processed in order of submission or if it just depends whose desk it ends up on!?


----------



## kaleblloyd83

Eilsbobails said:


> Fingers crossed for you... It's a worry! I wonder if there's an actual process to it, i.e. applications are processed in order of submission or if it just depends whose desk it ends up on!?


I really am not sure... but I would think that it would based on when they arrived. Also I said my travel date was the 5th May. 
I think that the way that applications are dealt with after submission is terrible. The contact team that you can email provide template answers.

One member of the forum from Singapore ( processed in manila) submitted their application for settlement of a settled person on the 8th march and received their Visa on the 12th April. I submitted 2 days after this and have heard nothing.
It really is bizzare.

I will let you know if i hear anything


----------



## Joppa

At Manila decision making centre, there are separate processing times depending on the country of application. On the whole, applications from more 'advanced' countries like Japan, South Korea and Singapore are dealt with pretty quickly, usually within days, while from other countries, including the Philippines itself, it is longer. Plus of course any complex or borderline cases which can add to the delay.


----------



## ElleBelle

*JHB-South Africa*

Country applying from: Johannesburg, South Africa
Visa type: Wife settlement (non-priority) as well as settlement for our 8 month old
Online application: March 15, 2016 
Biometrics: April 8,2016 
Email confirmation of receiving application and supporting documents: April 11, 2016
Decision made email:...waiting

This is the most nerve-wrecking experience! My poor husband has been away from our baby for nearly 4 weeks with no end in sight  I suspect the fee increase in March has led to a sharp increase in applications submitted for March.

Fingers crossed we don't have to wait much longer..


----------



## kaleblloyd83

Joppa said:


> At Manila decision making centre, there are separate processing times depending on the country of application. On the whole, applications from more 'advanced' countries like Japan, South Korea and Singapore are dealt with pretty quickly, usually within days, while from other countries, including the Philippines itself, it is longer. Plus of course any complex or borderline cases which can add to the delay.


Im pretty sure New Zealand and Australia are "advanced" countries....

I think Manila are just taking way to long.... The whole system of customer care after you apply is awful. 

you get template responses not even relating to your queries. The UKVI customer charter and service standards state that all enquiries will be responded to in a detailed manner.

anyway... lets hope we all get our visas very soon


Peace


----------



## Avenuex

****UPDATE****

*FANALLY!!! GOT MY MARRIAGE VISA *:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Country applying from: *Russia*
Type of visa applied for:* Fiancee/Settlement/Non-Priority*
Date application submitted: 29 February 2016 (online)
*Date biometrics taken: 02 March 2016*
Date Application Received by UKVI: 04 March 2016
Office location processing your visa: Moscow
Projected timeline given: 3 months (60 working days)
Decision email received: 27 April
*Date your visa was received: 28 April* :juggle:

*TOTAL: 39 WORKING DAYS*


----------



## Joppa

Timeline for Australia and NZ is very similar to Japan.


----------



## Smith916

Avenuex said:


> ****UPDATE****
> 
> 
> 
> *FANALLY!!! GOT MY MARRIAGE VISA *:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: *Russia*
> 
> Type of visa applied for:* Fiancee/Settlement/Non-Priority*
> 
> Date application submitted: 29 February 2016 (online)
> 
> *Date biometrics taken: 02 March 2016*
> 
> Date Application Received by UKVI: 04 March 2016
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Moscow
> 
> Projected timeline given: 3 months (60 working days)
> 
> Decision email received: 27 April
> 
> *Date your visa was received: 28 April* :juggle:
> 
> 
> 
> *TOTAL: 39 WORKING DAYS*




Congrats!!! So exciting!


----------



## Gurr

No news today  was hoping to find out but the documents had not arrived from Thailand, will have to wait till Monday now so another 4 nights of agony waiting!


----------



## Eilsbobails

kaleblloyd83 said:


> I really am not sure... but I would think that it would based on when they arrived. Also I said my travel date was the 5th May.
> I think that the way that applications are dealt with after submission is terrible. The contact team that you can email provide template answers.
> 
> One member of the forum from Singapore ( processed in manila) submitted their application for settlement of a settled person on the 8th march and received their Visa on the 12th April. I submitted 2 days after this and have heard nothing.
> It really is bizzare.
> 
> I will let you know if i hear anything


Just sent my obligatory (almost daily) email to enquire about progress and received a different reply than the "Your application is yet to be assessed by an ECO officer....) Apparently our application is now in progress.... I don't know whether to be excited or throw up! Hopefully this is a step forward. Will let you know as soon as I hear anything new!


----------



## Eilsbobails

Eilsbobails said:


> Just sent my obligatory (almost daily) email to enquire about progress and received a different reply than the "Your application is yet to be assessed by an ECO officer....) Apparently our application is now in progress.... I don't know whether to be excited or throw up! Hopefully this is a step forward. Will let you know as soon as I hear anything new!


And now just got another one saying the normal it's yet to be assessed... Honest to goodness this is just exhausting!


----------



## kaleblloyd83

Eilsbobails said:


> And now just got another one saying the normal it's yet to be assessed... Honest to goodness this is just exhausting!


They are really so very unreliable.
I first emailed back at the start of April and they said my application was under process and no outcome was available.
Three weeks later i emailed and they said they had no record of my application at all.
I went a little bonkers and told them this is not good enough. Long story short, they have told me twice now that they are escalating my query and i have heard nothing about the escalation. 

Every two days i receive the odd email that just outlines processing times.
This HSG contact centre team are honestly so unreliable. 
When you ask questions they never answer you just tell you about things that you don't even want to know.

I actually was quite concerned as they now tell me they have no record so i have made a formal complaint about the service i have received by HSG.

I hope my application comes out soon

I will let you know as soon as i hear


----------



## sparts17

*Further Documentation*

I got an email on Tuesday stating they didn't have proof my previous marriage was dissolved. I had sent them the entire, bound, stamped on every page, signed by the judge AND the clerk official copy of the Decree (all you get in the state of Texas) and they still asked for proof. I sent them copies of the stamped decree again, and an explanation that that was all there was, no "certificate" per se. That was Tuesday and I haven't heard back from them. Starting to get a little frustrated, especially as they said if I didn't responed within 10 days that they'd scrap the application. Any info the moderators can give on similar situations they've seen like that? How long does it typically take for them to finish the process after they've asked for further documentation (even though they already have the bloody documentation)?


----------



## tunderule

Try to resend copies again and explain along with a letter that you have submitted it with the previous application.. I believe that should help...




sparts17 said:


> I got an email on Tuesday stating they didn't have proof my previous marriage was dissolved. I had sent them the entire, bound, stamped on every page, signed by the judge AND the clerk official copy of the Decree (all you get in the state of Texas) and they still asked for proof. I sent them copies of the stamped decree again, and an explanation that that was all there was, no "certificate" per se. That was Tuesday and I haven't heard back from them. Starting to get a little frustrated, especially as they said if I didn't responed within 10 days that they'd scrap the application. Any info the moderators can give on similar situations they've seen like that? How long does it typically take for them to finish the process after they've asked for further documentation (even though they already have the bloody documentation)?


----------



## ankk

DrQaiser said:


> My time line applying from Pakistan
> Biometrics: 9 Feb
> Docs submitted: 13 feb
> Now it has been 10 weeks , yesterday home office ppl called my husband in uk bs he wasnt at home they then contacted his work place to ask some info abt his job
> Is it normal? I emailed the uk visa ppl for my application tracking and it said no recent updates?
> 
> My visa is spouse settlement non priority
> Moderators pls help



Hey.
any luck?


----------



## tunderule

On 2 occasions that i have checked up ; all they say is no recent updates just like yours... i think it is normal, they are still working on it...




DrQaiser said:


> My time line applying from Pakistan
> Biometrics: 9 Feb
> Docs submitted: 13 feb
> Now it has been 10 weeks , yesterday home office ppl called my husband in uk bs he wasnt at home they then contacted his work place to ask some info abt his job
> Is it normal? I emailed the uk visa ppl for my application tracking and it said no recent updates?
> 
> My visa is spouse settlement non priority
> Moderators pls help


----------



## AuroraSkye

I've been reading more and more people posting here who are worried about their visa applications lately. Just wanted to see if everyone know about this? It shows the historical data for visa processing times and I think the latest is February 2016. It all depends on where you apply from for how long it may take as each country has different processing times.

https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/

It's really best to not spam them with e-mails or phone calls asking (you'll probably only get generic replies). It really won't do anything. Try to be patient, it'll be okay. ^-^


----------



## nyclon

AuroraSkye said:


> I've been reading more and more people posting here who are worried about their visa applications lately. Just wanted to see if everyone know about this? It shows the historical data for visa processing times and I think the latest is February 2016. It all depends on where you apply from for how long it may take as each country has different processing times. https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/ It's really best to not spam them with e-mails or phone calls asking (you'll probably only get generic replies). It really won't do anything. Try to be patient, it'll be okay. ^-^


Well said!


----------



## DrQaiser

ankk said:


> Hey.
> any luck?


Still waiting


----------



## Kestra

Just got notice that a decision has been made so I thought I'd add our timeline. We applied priority (against advice) but I did not think it would be this fast because I have a previous (marriage visitor) visa refusal and I know these cases automatically take longer.

*Applicant's Country:* USA

*Visa Type:* Spouse settlement, priority

*Application Submitted Online:* 1 April

*Biometrics Completed:* 19 April

*Documents sent to Sheffield:* 20 April (via UPS)

*Documents Received At Sheffield (Courier Tracking):* 25 April

*Documents Received at Sheffield (Sheffield E-mail):* 26 April

*Decision Made (Sheffield E-mail):* 29 April


----------



## tunderule

Yes it does take longer Good luck!!!! and as long as you have given to them all the required documents they mentioned in the previous application upon refusal.. you should be fine .... Good luck again!!!! and i pray it is a positive news for you.





Kestra said:


> Just got notice that a decision has been made so I thought I'd add our timeline. We applied priority (against advice) but I did not think it would be this fast because I have a previous (marriage visitor) visa refusal and I know these cases automatically take longer.
> 
> *Applicant's Country:* USA
> 
> *Visa Type:* Spouse settlement, priority
> 
> *Application Submitted Online:* 1 April
> 
> *Biometrics Completed:* 19 April
> 
> *Documents sent to Sheffield:* 20 April (via UPS)
> 
> *Documents Received At Sheffield (Courier Tracking):* 25 April
> 
> *Documents Received at Sheffield (Sheffield E-mail):* 26 April
> 
> *Decision Made (Sheffield E-mail):* 29 April


----------



## Kestra

Thanks! I only briefly mentioned the previous refusal since that was for a different type of visa and I successfully reapplied for that particular visa. Hopefully we sent them everything else that they needed!


----------



## 226648

*USA Spouse non-priority*

*Applying from:* USA
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse, non-priority, HM Forces
*Office processing visa:* Sheffield
*Projected timeline (based on previous months' processing times):* 1-3 months
*Application submitted online:* 17 March
*Biometrics taken:* 22 March
*Documents sent:* 22 March (used VFS which ships through UPS)
*Documents received:* 24 March
*Email confirming receival of online application and prepping for ECO:* 29 March
*Decision made email:* 27 April
*Documents shipped and email with tracking info:* 27 April
*Visa received:* 29 April

Overall the timeline was about what we expected-- about 25 business days from when documents were received. The email from Sheffield confirming our application was received came just a few business days after it was delivered by UPS. We also got an email stating a decision was made and another one saying our application had been shipped and included the tracking information. We just let the process play out and didn't ask for any updates and I think it saved us frustration and worry.

The only issues we've had have been related to the fact we're an HM Forces application. As I had half-way expected, it seems our application was treated as a regular spouse application so our visa was issued for the wrong length of time and we had to pay the IHS fee and are waiting for a refund since we shouldn't have had to pay. If it weren't for these issues, I daresay I actually would've been overall quite happy with the service we got. That said, UKVI was actually really fast in escalating our case. Hoping that the investigation goes quickly, too.


----------



## Gurr

My Fiancée has just picked up her visa, all documents handed in on 4th April in Phnom Penh, assessed in Bangkok. Received email decision made on 26th April and phone call today to say it is ready for collection. Over the moon and can't wait to see each other in 10 days after 3 and a half months apart


----------



## kaleblloyd83

I JUST GOT A DECISION HAS BEEN MADE EMAIL!!!!! 

Applying from: Wellington - NZ 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
Office processing visa: Manila Hub
Projected timeline up to 12 weeks
Application submitted online: 3rd March 2016
Biometrics taken: 7th march 2016
Documents sent: 7th march 2016
Documents received: no confirmation
Decision made email: 2nd May 2016
Documents shipped and email with tracking info: waiting 
Visa received: waiting

I AM SO NERVOUS! please send positive vibes


----------



## Eilsbobails

Oh my goodness! Amazing news Hun!!!!! Keeping everything crossed, please let me know how you get on! X


----------



## AussieBoo

Yay! Definitely sending you positive vibes!


----------



## jayuk123

That's great to hear!! Fantastic news - lots of positive vibes your way.


----------



## kaleblloyd83

Eilsbobails said:


> Oh my goodness! Amazing news Hun!!!!! Keeping everything crossed, please let me know how you get on! X


Thanks so much.... I will let you know.

Trying to stay positive as still don't know the outcome


----------



## Eilsbobails

@Aussieboo anything for you yet?


----------



## tunderule

GOODLUCK!!!! and i pray it is a positive news!!!!!! Go claim it 



kaleblloyd83 said:


> I JUST GOT A DECISION HAS BEEN MADE EMAIL!!!!!
> 
> Applying from: Wellington - NZ
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
> Office processing visa: Manila Hub
> Projected timeline up to 12 weeks
> Application submitted online: 3rd March 2016
> Biometrics taken: 7th march 2016
> Documents sent: 7th march 2016
> Documents received: no confirmation
> Decision made email: 2nd May 2016
> Documents shipped and email with tracking info: waiting
> Visa received: waiting
> 
> I AM SO NERVOUS! please send positive vibes


----------



## AussieBoo

Still waiting for my news......hopefully soon!


----------



## welshman01

We finally got our result through and it's approved ^^ !!!! Very happy day!

Applying from: Jakarta - Indonesia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement - Marriage
Office processing visa: Manila Hub
Projected timeline up to 12 weeks
Application submitted online: 13th March 2016
Biometrics taken: 15th March 2016
Documents sent: 15th March 2016
Documents received: 15th March 2016
Decision made email: 28th April 2016
Documents shipped and email with tracking info: 2nd May 2016
Visa received: 2nd May 2016 - approved!

Good luck to all those who had a long wait from Manila on March apps - stay positive!


----------



## Kestra

Kestra said:


> Just got notice that a decision has been made so I thought I'd add our timeline. We applied priority (against advice) but I did not think it would be this fast because I have a previous (marriage visitor) visa refusal and I know these cases automatically take longer.
> 
> *Applicant's Country:* USA
> 
> *Visa Type:* Spouse settlement, priority
> 
> *Application Submitted Online:* 1 April
> 
> *Biometrics Completed:* 19 April
> 
> *Documents sent to Sheffield:* 20 April (via UPS)
> 
> *Documents Received At Sheffield (Courier Tracking):* 25 April
> 
> *Documents Received at Sheffield (Sheffield E-mail):* 26 April
> 
> *Decision Made (Sheffield E-mail):* 29 April


Updating to say that I received the packet today and my visa was approved. Extremely grateful to everyone here who answered every last one of our anxiety-filled questions!


----------



## Eilsbobails

AussieBoo said:


> Still waiting for my news......hopefully soon!


Fingers crossed, this week!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jayuk123

Awesome news! Hopefully we are not too far behind you (spouse settlement applied for in KL, Malaysia on 24th March). Well done.



welshman01 said:


> We finally got our result through and it's approved ^^ !!!! Very happy day!
> 
> Applying from: Jakarta - Indonesia
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement - Marriage
> Office processing visa: Manila Hub
> Projected timeline up to 12 weeks
> Application submitted online: 13th March 2016
> Biometrics taken: 15th March 2016
> Documents sent: 15th March 2016
> Documents received: 15th March 2016
> Decision made email: 28th April 2016
> Documents shipped and email with tracking info: 2nd May 2016
> Visa received: 2nd May 2016 - approved!
> 
> Good luck to all those who had a long wait from Manila on March apps - stay positive!


----------



## Travelling Surfer83

Good evening all, 
After a successful fiancee visa application and fantastic wedding we're now getting ready to do our first FLR (M) application, but was wondering if we're still bound by the 28 day rule or can we apply now as we're married..? My wife's fiancee visa runs from jan 15 - jul 15 2016. I couldn't find any info on the gov.uk site so was wondering if it doesn't apply to the fiancee/spouse switch, I obviously understand that it's applicable to second FLR and ILR. Thanks in advance


----------



## nyclon

You can apply any time after you are married up until expiration.


----------



## sparts17

*Escalation*

Well, after a week of Sheffield having the extra documents they'd requested without getting back to me, and me emailing twice to the address they provided and getting no reply, I emailed the UKVI helpline....again....and asked wtf was going on. I got an email with a "form" of sorts saying:

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

Please provide us with the following information to enable us escalate your
case to the relevant department. Please copy the list, paste it to the
email form, complete it and email it back to us, at:
(UKVI help website)
You can create multiple email forms if necessary.

The document you have emailed and date:


Applicant's Full Name:
GWF number:
Date of Birth:
IHS reference number (if applicable):
Passport number:
Nationality:
Type of Visa:
Biometric taken date:
Visa application centre location:
Type of service (standard/priority):

So I filled out three UKVI email forms to get all the information in there and sent it off at 3AM this morning, and didn't get any response for the rest of the day. Does anyone have a solid feel on what this means and what sort of now thrice (once to send the documents I'd ALREADY sent them, waiting a week for them to get back to me, and now this) extended timeline I'm looking at for this whole monumental cock up? Any help from someone who's been through the same would be great. Thanks all!


----------



## Travelling Surfer83

Brilliant, something that actually makes life a little easier.! Thankyou


----------



## AuroraSkye

I know this can be absolutely frustrating. Home Office can request additional documents and they aren't required to give you a reply once done so other than to finish evaluating your application. All it means is they are giving you the opportunity to provide extra documents so they can deliver a more accurate decision. It is a good sign when they contact asking for more documents if they find an issue, honestly. A lot of people don't ever get that chance.

Unfortunately, all you can do is wait as e-mailing or calling the hotline will just result in generic answers most of the time. They will either contact you again if they need more documents or hopefully when a decision has been made. Until then, nothing else can be done. I really hope you hear back soon!


----------



## tunderule

WOW.. i can feel your pain but please take it easy.... You do know there is two side to a coin and i can see you are seeing one side... please see the other side which means your case is being attended to and more also, they did not reject the application base on this documents but they are trying to give you a chance... please i know how hard it is to be patient for weeks but it is best you put your energy and focus on the target which is getting the visa approved. 

I will keep you in my prayers , i dont think i have read any situation like this but just know everything will end in Joy and happiness!!!! stay blessed..




sparts17 said:


> Well, after a week of Sheffield having the extra documents they'd requested without getting back to me, and me emailing twice to the address they provided and getting no reply, I emailed the UKVI helpline....again....and asked wtf was going on. I got an email with a "form" of sorts saying:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> Please provide us with the following information to enable us escalate your
> case to the relevant department. Please copy the list, paste it to the
> email form, complete it and email it back to us, at:
> (UKVI help website)
> You can create multiple email forms if necessary.
> 
> The document you have emailed and date:
> 
> 
> Applicant's Full Name:
> GWF number:
> Date of Birth:
> IHS reference number (if applicable):
> Passport number:
> Nationality:
> Type of Visa:
> Biometric taken date:
> Visa application centre location:
> Type of service (standard/priority):
> 
> So I filled out three UKVI email forms to get all the information in there and sent it off at 3AM this morning, and didn't get any response for the rest of the day. Does anyone have a solid feel on what this means and what sort of now thrice (once to send the documents I'd ALREADY sent them, waiting a week for them to get back to me, and now this) extended timeline I'm looking at for this whole monumental cock up? Any help from someone who's been through the same would be great. Thanks all!


----------



## 226648

sparts17 said:


> Well, after a week of Sheffield having the extra documents they'd requested without getting back to me, and me emailing twice to the address they provided and getting no reply, I emailed the UKVI helpline....again....and asked wtf was going on. I got an email with a "form" of sorts saying:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> Please provide us with the following information to enable us escalate your
> case to the relevant department. Please copy the list, paste it to the
> email form, complete it and email it back to us, at:
> (UKVI help website)
> You can create multiple email forms if necessary.
> 
> The document you have emailed and date:
> 
> 
> Applicant's Full Name:
> GWF number:
> Date of Birth:
> IHS reference number (if applicable):
> Passport number:
> Nationality:
> Type of Visa:
> Biometric taken date:
> Visa application centre location:
> Type of service (standard/priority):
> 
> So I filled out three UKVI email forms to get all the information in there and sent it off at 3AM this morning, and didn't get any response for the rest of the day. Does anyone have a solid feel on what this means and what sort of now thrice (once to send the documents I'd ALREADY sent them, waiting a week for them to get back to me, and now this) extended timeline I'm looking at for this whole monumental cock up? Any help from someone who's been through the same would be great. Thanks all!


Not in quite the same situation as I've been issued a visa with an error, but I also just had the same information requested from me to escalate my case on Friday night. I received a response back today, with the weekend and Monday being a bank holiday, and the relevant people had already investigated my situation (in less than one business day). I think that it's likely your case will be further investigated very soon. It's possible your application has just kept getting pushed back as it's non-priority while they've waited to hear back from you, but now that it's escalated it should move quickly. Going forward, I'd recommend contacting Sheffield through UKVI and not whatever email address you were given-- it likely doesn't get looked at as you've found.

Also, seeing as your documents didn't arrive in Sheffield until a day after mine (and I was also USA, non-priority) and I didn't get a decision made until April 27, you're really not too far out of the timeline that I had. I'm sure a decision will be made soon, hopefully good news!


----------



## sparts17

I would have just responded to UKVI, but the email said if I didn't send the documents to the email address provided in the email within ten days that my application would have been rejected outright. Also, I always respond to their emails within about 30 minutes, because I have alerts set for any new email coming in just so that I don't miss anything and waste critical time in responding. If the original ECO had actually bothered looking at the documents they would have seen that I did provide the documentation they had asked for, whomever it was must have just been clueless about what he was actually holding. Otherwise, I would have been approved last Tuesday and been home with my wife by now, which is probably what gets under my skin more than anything else. Another week wasted in the States, another week not being able to find a job in the UK, and on and on. As everyone else on here has been through in one way or another. They said they were actually escalating it this afternoon, but that it could take another 3-6 business days...ugh. Good luck with your application, I hope you get yours soon as well.


----------



## memon-2

Hi all

I have received the following email today and My wife is going to collect them on sunday as the centre is closed till sutarday. we are really tense.

"The Processed visa application for GWF ref no. GWF03XXXXXXX was received at the UK Visa Application Centre VAC-UK-BGH-DK-33 on 5/4/2016 .Your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times."


----------



## vernieceg

memon-2 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have received the following email today and My wife is going to collect them on sunday as the centre is closed till sutarday. we are really tense.
> 
> "The Processed visa application for GWF ref no. GWF03XXXXXXX was received at the UK Visa Application Centre VAC-UK-BGH-DK-33 on 5/4/2016 .Your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times."


What's your time line? Please 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## memon-2

Applied from: Dhaka - Bangladesh
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement - wife
Office processing visa: New Deli
Projected timeline up to 12 weeks
Application submitted online: 17th March 2016
Biometrics taken: 13 April 2016

Documents sent: 13 April 2016 (Nika nama and NHS surcharge payment ware not sent by accident) but the marriage certificate was submitted.

Decision made email: 04th May 2016


----------



## AussieBoo

C'mon Manilla processing centre! The wait is killing me! Its been six weeks now.....half way through the 12 week time frame given.


----------



## atlgirl

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement Non-Priority
Online Application Submitted: March 21, 2016
Biometrics Taken: March 24, 2016
Application Mailed: March 24, 2016
Package Received in Sheffield: March 29, 2016
Email confirming application being prepared for consideration: March 29, 2016
Date Sheffield emailed to confirm decision has been made: May 5, 2016
Visa Arrived: TBD


----------



## jayuk123

Tell me about it!! We are 6 weeks today waiting on Manila... Hopefully we are nearly there. Fingers crossed 



AussieBoo said:


> C'mon Manilla processing centre! The wait is killing me! Its been six weeks now.....half way through the 12 week time frame given.


----------



## Eilsbobails

AussieBoo said:


> C'mon Manilla processing centre! The wait is killing me! Its been six weeks now.....half way through the 12 week time frame given.


I hear ya... I'm desperately waiting for yours to be processed too! :fingerscrossed: we applied on the 29th March from Brissie; 6 weeks on Tuesday.. I figure once yours has been processed I can't be far behind!

Never in my life have I found anything so stressful!


----------



## Eilsbobails

kaleblloyd83 said:


> I JUST GOT A DECISION HAS BEEN MADE EMAIL!!!!!
> 
> Applying from: Wellington - NZ
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
> Office processing visa: Manila Hub
> Projected timeline up to 12 weeks
> Application submitted online: 3rd March 2016
> Biometrics taken: 7th march 2016
> Documents sent: 7th march 2016
> Documents received: no confirmation
> Decision made email: 2nd May 2016
> Documents shipped and email with tracking info: waiting
> Visa received: waiting
> 
> I AM SO NERVOUS! please send positive vibes


Have you had any mail yet hun? x


----------



## kaleblloyd83

Eilsbobails said:


> Have you had any mail yet hun? x


Hey,

No mail yet... I don't really know what to do?!

The email said it was being returned to the VFS centre in the email but we don't have one here in NZ. 

But from what I read from others in NZ, the email usually says to track on local courier after 3 days.. Today is the 4th day..

I wouldn't even know who to call to follow up! 

Any thoughts?

K


----------



## Eilsbobails

kaleblloyd83 said:


> Hey,
> 
> No mail yet... I don't really know what to do?!
> 
> The email said it was being returned to the VFS centre in the email but we don't have one here in NZ.
> 
> But from what I read from others in NZ, the email usually says to track on local courier after 3 days.. Today is the 4th day..
> 
> I wouldn't even know who to call to follow up!
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> K


Maybe call the Embassy?! I don't really know either... Unless you could call the UKVI service centre but from experience I don't think they give very clear advice... One for the moderators maybe. That sucks hun, hope you get it sorted soon!


----------



## andythomas

Country Applying from: New Zealand 
Visa Type: Ancestry (my wife) and Dependent (me)
Date application submitted online: 31 March, 2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 4 April, 2016
Date documents sent to Manila, Phillipines: 19 April, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (with Acknowledgement email): Nada
Date decision was made: 6 May, 2016
Date your visa was received: ...

Waiting to find out what the decision was!!!


----------



## kaleblloyd83

andythomas said:


> Country Applying from: New Zealand
> Visa Type: Ancestry (my wife) and Dependent (me)
> Date application submitted online: 31 March, 2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 4 April, 2016
> Date documents sent to Manila, Phillipines: 19 April, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (with Acknowledgement email): Nada
> Date decision was made: 6 May, 2016
> Date your visa was received: ...
> 
> Waiting to find out what the decision was!!!


hey,

I am in NZ and applied for settlement. I got my email on Monday and still have not got my courier package or been able to track it.

Which email did you receive? As mine was a decision has been made and that my documents etc were being sent back to a VAC. I am not sure why as we do not have one in NZ.

Was yours similar?

Good luck


----------



## andythomas

Yep, I suspect it's the same one, but after the bit about docs being sent to the VAC, it said 'If you have chosen to have your documents couriered to you, these will be despatched by the VAC once they have been received.'

As per the instructions, we sent self-addressed, pre-paid postage envelopes with our applications for them to return our documents, so I imagine they'll use those.

Sounds like we might be in for a bit of a wait, if yours is anything to go by...  Good luck!


----------



## kaleblloyd83

andythomas said:


> Yep, I suspect it's the same one, but after the bit about docs being sent to the VAC, it said 'If you have chosen to have your documents couriered to you, these will be despatched by the VAC once they have been received.'
> 
> As per the instructions, we sent self-addressed, pre-paid postage envelopes with our applications for them to return our documents, so I imagine they'll use those.
> 
> Sounds like we might be in for a bit of a wait, if yours is anything to go by...  Good luck!


Just received tracking advise and it has been accepted at AUCKLAND DEPOT!

SO nervous about this 

Will let everyone know as soon as I hear


----------



## kaleblloyd83

Eilsbobails said:


> Have you had any mail yet hun? x


Courier has finally updated and is now tracking.... 

I contacted courier post and asked if i can pick it up at the Wellington Depot tomorrow....

I am so nervous about the outcome.......


Lets hope its there for me tomorrow heheh

Any news for you?


----------



## Eilsbobails

Not a peep... A few folk in front of me who haven't heard anything so I'm getting a bit anxious, meant to be leaving here 1st of June :dizzy_face: Can only hope.

So happy yours is nearly here! Let me know how you go!


----------



## mickr

country; vietnam
visa; fiance
biometrics; june 2015
documents sent; 5/5/2016
office; bangkok (none in ho chi minh)
visa expected; 85% 15 days 100% 30 days
visa arrived;......now the waiting game.


----------



## Gilly84

DrQaiser said:


> My time line applying from Pakistan
> Biometrics: 9 Feb
> Docs submitted: 13 feb
> Now it has been 10 weeks , yesterday home office ppl called my husband in uk bs he wasnt at home they then contacted his work place to ask some info abt his job
> Is it normal? I emailed the uk visa ppl for my application tracking and it said no recent updates?
> 
> My visa is spouse settlement non priority
> Moderators pls help


Any update on your visa?


----------



## Gilly84

Any update on applications made from Pakistan? We've completed week 10 today but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## ankk

Me too guys! We're completing 10 weeks on Monday inshallah. It's agonising. Please someone give good news


----------



## Gilly84

Arghhh! I really hope we hear something next week. This is really frustrating.


----------



## memon-2

Hi all final update

Applied from: Dhaka - Bangladesh
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement - wife
Office processing visa: New Deli
Projected timeline up to 12 weeks
Application submitted online: 17th March 2016
Biometrics taken: 13 April 2016

Documents sent: 13 April 2016 (Nika nama and NHS surcharge payment receipt ware not sent by accident) but the marriage certificate was submitted.

Decision made email: 4th May 2016
Passport collected on : 8th May 2016 (visa granted) alhamdulilah


----------



## tunderule

am so happy for you ... Good luck... was any interview done or was any call made to the sponsors work place?




memon-2 said:


> Hi all final update
> 
> Applied from: Dhaka - Bangladesh
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement - wife
> Office processing visa: New Deli
> Projected timeline up to 12 weeks
> Application submitted online: 17th March 2016
> Biometrics taken: 13 April 2016
> 
> Documents sent: 13 April 2016 (Nika nama and NHS surcharge payment receipt ware not sent by accident) but the marriage certificate was submitted.
> 
> Decision made email: 4th May 2016
> Passport collected on : 8th May 2016 (visa granted) alhamdulilah


----------



## memon-2

thank you very much tunderule

no interview, no phone call nor any document requested

wish you all the best who have been waiting for a decision


----------



## memon-2

thank you very much tunderule

no interview, no phone call nor any document requested

wish you all the best who have been waiting for a decision


----------



## kaleblloyd83

Eilsbobails said:


> Oh my goodness! Amazing news Hun!!!!! Keeping everything crossed, please let me know how you get on! X


MY VISA JUST ARRIVED!

I opened the courier with my hands shaking and face timing my partner in London (who i woke up at 3am UK time)

IT WAS GOOD NEWS...

My journey has been long and hard (3 years of appealing a declined applicaton in the uk and then leaving and finally i am on my way back)

I feel so blessed and would encourage you all. My 3 years of being down and sad and feeling defeated has worked out. 

Persevere everyone!!!!

Thanks so much for all your support... good news is coming for you all


----------



## Eilsbobails

kaleblloyd83 said:


> MY VISA JUST ARRIVED!
> 
> I opened the courier with my hands shaking and face timing my partner in London (who i woke up at 3am UK time)
> 
> IT WAS GOOD NEWS...
> 
> My journey has been long and hard (3 years of appealing a declined applicaton in the uk and then leaving and finally i am on my way back)
> 
> I feel so blessed and would encourage you all. My 3 years of being down and sad and feeling defeated has worked out.
> 
> Persevere everyone!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for all your support... good news is coming for you all


Absolutely delighted for you  I hope you have a very happy life in your new home!


----------



## AussieBoo

Good to hear! Congratulations and well wishes for your next adventure in life!


----------



## npgates1024

Hi all,

I'm in the UK & extended my visa through the premium service. Our visa was approved & we were suppose to be sent our visa within 10 working days - which we didn't. 

Been trying to chase the home office about this, but they haven't gotten back. Is anyone else having delays receiving their BRPs through post? Does anyone know a way to contact someone who can get this moving for me as the home office customer service seems to refuse to do this for me?

Thanks!


----------



## tunderule

WOW..... I am so happy for you .. congratulations !!! i bet your hands are still shaking with joy and memories....

Stay blessed and God bless




kaleblloyd83 said:


> MY VISA JUST ARRIVED!
> 
> I opened the courier with my hands shaking and face timing my partner in London (who i woke up at 3am UK time)
> 
> IT WAS GOOD NEWS...
> 
> My journey has been long and hard (3 years of appealing a declined applicaton in the uk and then leaving and finally i am on my way back)
> 
> I feel so blessed and would encourage you all. My 3 years of being down and sad and feeling defeated has worked out.
> 
> Persevere everyone!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for all your support... good news is coming for you all


----------



## duffbeer911

Applied from: Freetown, Sierra Leone
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement 
My Nationality: Australian
Office processing visa: Freetown

Paid £450 on 17th March for priority after being told by UKVI phone centre that it would take 4 weeks

Application submitted: 23rd March 2016
Biometrics taken: 23rd March 2016

Received in Sheffield: 24th March 2016


3rd May 2016 - UKVI Email help finally replies to my many emails and tells be that processing is complete and will be with me "in the next few days." 

9th May 2016 - Up to now nothing received. And haven't received any other official email saying processing is complete or that it has been sent back. 

UKVI won't reply to any specific questions and continue to reply with the generic "your documents will be with you in the next few days"


----------



## Birch101

Country applying from: Trinidad (Port of Spain)
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 5th April 2016
Date biometrics taken: 14th April 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18th April 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 6 weeks
Date your visa was received: 9th May 2016 (Approved!!!)

Thanks everyone on this forum! It has been an invaluable source of information


----------



## Eilsbobails

AussieBoo said:


> Good to hear! Congratulations and well wishes for your next adventure in life!


6 weeks today for me... Nothing for you yet Hun?


----------



## ankk

DrQaiser said:


> My time line applying from Pakistan
> Biometrics: 9 Feb
> Docs submitted: 13 feb
> Now it has been 10 weeks , yesterday home office ppl called my husband in uk bs he wasnt at home they then contacted his work place to ask some info abt his job
> Is it normal? I emailed the uk visa ppl for my application tracking and it said no recent updates?
> 
> My visa is spouse settlement non priority
> Moderators pls help


any luck?


----------



## Princess31

Country applied from: USA
Type is visa: Fiancé (non priority)
Application submitted online : 4/11/16
Biometric taken :4/15/16
Mailed documents: 4/15/16
Arrived to Sheffield: 4/21/16
Received a email from them on 4/26/16
Still waiting for the next one wanna know how long now super nervous


----------



## 226648

*Visa Correction*



KeeleySiobhan said:


> *Applying from:* USA
> *Type of visa applied for:* Spouse, non-priority, HM Forces
> *Office processing visa:* Sheffield
> *Projected timeline (based on previous months' processing times):* 1-3 months
> *Application submitted online:* 17 March
> *Biometrics taken:* 22 March
> *Documents sent:* 22 March (used VFS which ships through UPS)
> *Documents received:* 24 March
> *Email confirming receival of online application and prepping for ECO:* 29 March
> *Decision made email:* 27 April
> *Documents shipped and email with tracking info:* 27 April
> *Visa received:* 29 April


*Correction documents sent:* 4 May
*Documents arrived: *6 May (morning)
*Decision made and documents shipped emails:* 9 May (morning)
*Corrected visa received:* 11 May

I had to contact UKVI about them issuing me an incorrect visa and I haven't seen much anywhere about the details of similar things so I figured I'd explain what happened. I got my visa on 29 April and realized it had an incorrect expiration date. I immediately sent UKVI an email through the page for contacting them outside the UK and got an email requesting I send in my passport back to them.

After a few more emails back and forth with them and some advice here, I shipped Sheffield my passport, a cover letter explaining why I believed the visa was incorrect and including my return address for documents, and two pieces of evidence that had been submitted initially. I shipped via UPS and wrote "Priority Visa Correction" on the package as visibly as possible. I was told by UKVI that if they have issued your visa incorrectly, they take care of return shipping; otherwise, you are responsible for paying for return shipment of it wasn't incorrect. My documents arrived at Sheffield the morning of 6 May and I received no correspondence confirming they got there. This morning, the first full business day after the documents arrived, I got two emails identical to the "decision made" and shipping information emails that I'd received about my initial application, just different tracking information.

Passport should be back with me on 11 May. Assuming this means I've been successful-- only question remaining is whether the dates on my 30 day vignette will be different or not. Also hoping when I go to pick up my BRP it will be correct. For now, though, I'm happy to believe everything has been sorted and I can finally join my husband!


----------



## andythomas

Country Applying from: New Zealand 
Visa Type: Ancestry (my wife) and Dependent (me)
Date application submitted online: 31 March, 2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 4 April, 2016
Date documents sent to Manila, Phillipines: 19 April, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (with Acknowledgement email): Nada
Date decision was made: 6 May, 2016
Date your visa was received: 10 May, 2016 - Accepted!! 

I don't know whether we'd have got this result without the advice on this forum! Thanks all!


----------



## AussieBoo

Still waiting.......


----------



## tunderule

You will have to be patient... just take your mind off it because every day will be like years in your eyes ... but with posts and comment on here you will scale through. good luck.



Princess31 said:


> Country applied from: USA
> Type is visa: Fiancé (non priority)
> Application submitted online : 4/11/16
> Biometric taken :4/15/16
> Mailed documents: 4/15/16
> Arrived to Sheffield: 4/21/16
> Received a email from them on 4/26/16
> Still waiting for the next one wanna know how long now super nervous


----------



## jayuk123

What was your application date? We're also waiting on Manila... 

We did biometrics on 24th March in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia and no proper updates. It's a settlement (spouse) visa. 

Anyone else currently waiting on Manila and applied in March for settlement? 

Some of the early March applications were done about 2 weeks ago, so fingers crossed we're not too far away. 



AussieBoo said:


> Still waiting.......


----------



## AussieBoo

Hi, I did biometrics in Brisbane on March 21. Settlement visa, non priority. No updates received. I'm hopeful I'll hear something this week.


----------



## tunderule

congratulations!!!



andythomas said:


> Country Applying from: New Zealand
> Visa Type: Ancestry (my wife) and Dependent (me)
> Date application submitted online: 31 March, 2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 4 April, 2016
> Date documents sent to Manila, Phillipines: 19 April, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (with Acknowledgement email): Nada
> Date decision was made: 6 May, 2016
> Date your visa was received: 10 May, 2016 - Accepted!!
> 
> I don't know whether we'd have got this result without the advice on this forum! Thanks all!


----------



## rubyracer

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26th April 2016
Date biometrics taken: 3rd May 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3rd May 2016
Office location processing your visa: Chennai, India
Projected timeline given: 10-15 working days
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## sparts17

So, after getting an email last Tuesday stating to wait 3-6 business days while my application is escalated, I still haven't heard back, and tomorrow is the 6th business day. I emailed UKVI last night and got a very terse response of, basically, "It'll be done when it's done. Don't call us, we'll call you." Here's all they sent me:

Dear Jordan Cookston,

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

With regards to your query, we can see that your enquiry has been escalated
onto the relevant department who are investigating your case. However, as
soon as there has been an update or any information in regards to your case
you will be immediately notified. We appreciate your patience.

So very helpful. Again, if Joppa or Nyclon have any experience in feeling out how long these "escalations" take, I'd appreciate it. I would assume, obsiouly falsely, that it would mean, "we're looking into this as a higher priority application cause we've ****ed it up somewhere along the line", but that doesn't seem to be the case. I'm starting to get more than a little frustrated at the level of competency I'm having to deal with through the incredibly tight bottleneck of information they allow with the UKVI emailing system, and I can't find any other more solid information on the web about these escalations other than what I read here. Help, anyone? Anyone? Bueler?


----------



## Joppa

It's government department you are talking about, and while the red tape isn't too bad in UK, they are law unto themselves.


----------



## sparts17

Joppa said:


> It's government department you are talking about, and while the red tape isn't too bad in UK, they are law unto themselves.


Is the "government department" a deifferent of special part of the UKVI? or are you saying 3-6 days just means whatever they want it to mean? Cause tht makes sense too.


----------



## Joppa

UKVI is part of Home Office, which is a government department. While they talk about service standard and customer care, nothing is guaranteed and any timeline is indicative, not set in stone. You can say they aim to deal with an application within 20 days, or whatever, but that's just an aspiration and you don't get compensated if they exceed given timeline.


----------



## atlgirl

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement Non-Priority
Online Application Submitted: March 21, 2016
Biometrics Taken: March 24, 2016
Application Mailed: March 24, 2016
Package Received in Sheffield: March 29, 2016
Email confirming application being prepared for consideration: March 29, 2016
Date Sheffield emailed to confirm decision has been made: May 5, 2016
Visa Arrived: May 9, 2016 VISA approved!!!!


----------



## ILR1980

*Do we get confirmation email from Sheffield after submitting supporting document for spouse settlement application? anyone?
* sent document on 6th may via special delivery and tracking status say delivered and signed on monday but has not got any email from Sheffield to confirm


----------



## Joppa

Sometimes you do, sometimes you don't.


----------



## duffbeer911

I wouldn't expect to hear back from UKVI even if it escalated. My case was escalated after I had heard nothing for 5 weeks even though I had paid for priority. It took about 15 emails and a friend at the British Embassy to contact them before I heard back. UKVI enquiry told me they couldn't find my application and I had made a mistake with the GWF number (which I 100% definitely had not). Then they asked me to send another copy of my priority service receipt (which I did immediately). I've since found out the application is moving along (7 weeks since submitting) but no explanation at all about the missing application or why they re-requested the priority receipt. They won't even talk to me about it or acknowledge it now.


----------



## Jhangz

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement Non-Priority
Online Application Submitted: 11th February 2016
Confirmation online application received: 18th February 2016
Biometrics Taken: 17th February 2016
Application Mailed: 23rd February 2016
Package Received in Sheffield: No confirmation received
Email confirming application being prepared for consideration: None received
Date Sheffield emailed to confirm decision has been made: None Received
Date Email confirming passport ready for collection: 10th May 2016
Passport collected: 11th May 2016
Result: VISA APPROVED!!!!!

So glad this part of the process is complete, it has been a long and tiring journey.


----------



## purpleskies23

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 14, 2016
Date biometrics taken: April 15, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Delhi (submitted documents at VFS Mumbai - North)
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Date your visa was received: May 5, 2016
Outcome: Approved


----------



## ILR1980

Joppa said:


> Sometimes you do, sometimes you don't.


I am curious just because they were giving us two different address of shieffiled for sending supporting documents


GOV. UK for Pakistan say 

Settlement applications 
International Operations and Visas 
6 Millsands Vulcan House 
Sheffield 
S3 8NH 
United Kingdom 

https://www.gov.uk/government/world-...ed-in-pakistan

While Pakistani dedicated page of UKIV mention thsi address

UK Visas and Immigration International,
PO box 3468,
Sheffield, 
United Kingdom S3 8WA

I sent it to first address


----------



## ILR1980

Jhangz said:


> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement Non-Priority
> Online Application Submitted: 11th February 2016
> Confirmation online application received: 18th February 2016
> Biometrics Taken: 17th February 2016
> Application Mailed: 23rd February 2016
> Package Received in Sheffield: No confirmation received
> Email confirming application being prepared for consideration: None received
> Date Sheffield emailed to confirm decision has been made: None Received
> Date Email confirming passport ready for collection: 10th May 2016
> Passport collected: 11th May 2016
> Result: VISA APPROVED!!!!!
> 
> So glad this part of the process is complete, it has been a long and tiring journey.


Congrats..can you share where did you sent the supporting documents?


----------



## Gilly84

ILR1980- 

I sent my documents to the address mentioned on the HO website. I did not receive a confirmation email from Sheffield although the package was signed for. This is not alarming as most people (at least most people on multiple forums) never get that email.


----------



## ILR1980

Gilly84 said:


> ILR1980-
> 
> I sent my documents to the address mentioned on the HO website. I did not receive a confirmation email from Sheffield although the package was signed for. This is not alarming as most people (at least most people on multiple forums) never get that email.


Which one? with postcode S3 8NH ?

Yes hope so though it give us some peace of mind if they confirm it. I heard the cases where they misplaced the documents and then tell applicant that they never sent that particular supporting documents


----------



## RRAN

Country applying from: Pakistan
Visa type: Fiance (non-priority)
Online application: 8th February 2016
Biometrics: 22nd February 2016
Email confirming receipt of online application: 24th February 2016
Documents sent to Sheffield: 29th February 2016
Contacted by UKVI: 8th March 2016 (asking for prepaid envelope)
Contacted UKVI for status update: 15th March 2016 (...has not yet been assessed by an ECO...)
Contacted UKVI for status update: 18th April 2016 (...it is yet to be assessed by an ECO...)
Contacted UKVI for status update: 4th May 2016 (...there are no current updates...)
Contacted UKVI for status update: 11th May 2016 (...the application has been processed and it should be with you in the next few days...)
Decision made email: N/A
Contact for passport collection: Waiting


----------



## tunderule

Congratulations~!!!! it took exactly 12 weeks...




Jhangz said:


> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement Non-Priority
> Online Application Submitted: 11th February 2016
> Confirmation online application received: 18th February 2016
> Biometrics Taken: 17th February 2016
> Application Mailed: 23rd February 2016
> Package Received in Sheffield: No confirmation received
> Email confirming application being prepared for consideration: None received
> Date Sheffield emailed to confirm decision has been made: None Received
> Date Email confirming passport ready for collection: 10th May 2016
> Passport collected: 11th May 2016
> Result: VISA APPROVED!!!!!
> 
> So glad this part of the process is complete, it has been a long and tiring journey.


----------



## Gilly84

ILR1980 said:


> Which one? with postcode S3 8NH ?
> 
> Yes hope so though it give us some peace of mind if they confirm it. I heard the cases where they misplaced the documents and then tell applicant that they never sent that particular supporting documents


Yup! That's the one.


----------



## ankk

They contacted my landlord AND my employer today. BOTH of them missed the call due to them being at work.
Is that pure bad luck? I hear thats reason enough for a refusal? And apparently they dont call back either. Moderators, help plz?? I'm balling my eyes out!



DrQaiser said:


> My time line applying from Pakistan
> Biometrics: 9 Feb
> Docs submitted: 13 feb
> Now it has been 10 weeks , yesterday home office ppl called my husband in uk bs he wasnt at home they then contacted his work place to ask some info abt his job
> Is it normal? I emailed the uk visa ppl for my application tracking and it said no recent updates?
> 
> My visa is spouse settlement non priority
> Moderators pls help


----------



## ILR1980

ankk said:


> They contacted my landlord AND my employer today. BOTH of them missed the call due to them being at work.
> Is that pure bad luck? I hear thats reason enough for a refusal? And apparently they dont call back either. Moderators, help plz?? I'm balling my eyes out!


Its first time i am hearing that they call landlord. My tenancy agreement dont has contact number of landlord..

Btw you dont need to worry . They will not refuse your application if someone dont pick up call ..they may ring it again.but its not deception or cheating that they should refuse application


----------



## Gilly84

ankk said:


> They contacted my landlord AND my employer today. BOTH of them missed the call due to them being at work.
> Is that pure bad luck? I hear thats reason enough for a refusal? And apparently they dont call back either. Moderators, help plz?? I'm balling my eyes out!


Sending positive vibes your way. Did they leave a message or something?


----------



## ankk

I live in a shared house. With the landlords and therefore had to provide a NOC. Which had the landlords number on it. The landlord is aware of it so it should be ok if they speak to them.
my concern is the fact the both of them hadn't picked up, I dont want that to be under 'we failed to verify information provided'  also, God knows when they will call again, that's if they call at all, and whether that would delay my application further.



ILR1980 said:


> ankk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They contacted my landlord AND my employer today. BOTH of them missed the call due to them being at work.
> Is that pure bad luck? I hear thats reason enough for a refusal? And apparently they dont call back either. Moderators, help plz?? I'm balling my eyes out!
> 
> 
> 
> Its first time i am hearing that they call landlord. My tenancy agreement dont has contact number of landlord..
> 
> Btw you dont need to worry . They will not refuse your application if someone dont pick up call ..they may ring it again.but its not deception or cheating that they should refuse application
Click to expand...


----------



## ankk

Thank you :'(
No they didn't. And the landlord wasn't able to call back on the number either. So let's hope for a re - call tomorrow hopefully. If not then damn the weekend!

Sending positive vibes your way. Did they leave a message or something?[/QUOTE]


----------



## duffbeer911

Finally got it with back with visa approved in 7 weeks. 

Applied from: Freetown, Sierra Leone
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement 
My Nationality: Australian
Office processing visa: Freetown

Paid £450 on 17th March for priority after being told by UKVI phone centre that it would take 4 weeks

Application submitted: 23rd March 2016
Biometrics taken: 23rd March 2016

Received in Sheffield: 24th March 2016

3rd May 2016 - UKVI Email help finally replies to my many emails and tells be that processing is complete and will be with me "in the next few days." 

12th May 2016 - Passport returned with visa inside.


----------



## ILR1980

ankk said:


> I live in a shared house. With the landlords and therefore had to provide a NOC. Which had the landlords number on it. The landlord is aware of it so it should be ok if they speak to them.
> my concern is the fact the both of them hadn't picked up, I dont want that to be under 'we failed to verify information provided'  also, God knows when they will call again, that's if they call at all, and whether that would delay my application further.


well landlord or employer not picking up the call never mean that documents are fake..unless entry clearance officer speak to them and they confirm the validity of document as fake or real. Dont take stress you will be fine as they may call it again..what number they called from? i mean how you are sure that it was call from them


----------



## ankk

They called from a 0207 number.
My landlord and employer aren't related in any way. They both recieved a call within hours of each other from the same number and both were unable to call back. 
And i emailed to check the status of my application, it came back with "no current updates " which usually signifies that the application is currently in process, hence making verifications.


----------



## ankk

Sending positive vibes your way. Did they leave a message or something?[/QUOTE]

Have you heard anything from them? We had similar timelines. Also, remember DrQaiser? She posted a few days ago that the home office called her husband in the UK and his employer. Hers got refused too. So now I'm scared.


----------



## Intercarrot

June re-application Saint Petersburg, Russia. Spouse Visa with Dependent child. 
Application Late August, 2015
Decision made November November 11th
Result - Successful
Re-application required legal help. Good luck to everyone going through the painful process especially as it relates to dependent step-child.


----------



## Gilly84

ankk said:


> Have you heard anything from them? We had similar timelines. Also, remember DrQaiser? She posted a few days ago that the home office called her husband in the UK and his employer. Hers got refused too. So now I'm scared.


So sorry to hear about DrQaiser's refusal. I haven't heard anything from them. Status check email is reverted with the standard reply 'no current updates'. To the best of my knowledge they have neither contacted my husband nor his employers. Will update if there is any progress in my case. 

Hopefully it will all work out for you.


----------



## AussieBoo

Just received email from Manila processing centre advising decision made and documents on their way to Australia. 7 work weeks and 1 day for processing. Nervous wait now! Positive thoughts for me everyone please!


----------



## tunderule

It is not every time they call... i have read so many situation that they never called and still got their visa approved.... so please stay positive everything will be fine...




Gilly84 said:


> So sorry to hear about DrQaiser's refusal. I haven't heard anything from them. Status check email is reverted with the standard reply 'no current updates'. To the best of my knowledge they have neither contacted my husband nor his employers. Will update if there is any progress in my case.
> 
> Hopefully it will all work out for you.


----------



## tunderule

it is well IJN... i am sending my positive energy to help you through... and i believe everything will be fine... stay positive and good luck!!!

did your sponsor get any calls? 
check IHS fee if refunded too...?



AussieBoo said:


> Just received email from Manila processing centre advising decision made and documents on their way to Australia. 7 work weeks and 1 day for processing. Nervous wait now! Positive thoughts for me everyone please!


----------



## marpritch

I've been reading this forum since I sent my visa off almost 2 weeks ago! I'm still waiting but I'm very hopeful.

Applicant's Country: USA

Visa Type: Settlement/Fiance

Application Submitted Online: April 15th 

Biometrics Completed: April 19th

Documents sent to Sheffield: April 22nd

Documents Received At Sheffield (Courier Tracking): April 27th

Documents Received at Sheffield (Sheffield E-mail): April 28th

Decision Made (Sheffield E-mail): TBA!


----------



## USAgirls

Hello,

After reading the Sticky posted by Joppa on the home page, I tried to figure out the exact date when i can apply for FLR(M) (the earliest date), which is 30 months after my arrival to UK minus 28 calendar days, however i am not sure if i am right, so please, can you check the dates provided below? this is what i came up with:

Entry to UK: 19-February-2014
30 month Anniversary of arrival: 19-August-2016
minus 28 days = 22-July-2016 (this will be the earliest date when i can apply by post??)

Am i right?

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa

Yes, correct.


----------



## AussieBoo

I received no emails requesting anything further, noone was contacted to check anything. Australia is exempt from paying the NHS levy, so I have no clue as to the decision. Should receive docs back within the week.


----------



## Gilly84

So emailed them again yesterday (last day of week 11) and they said that the application is yet to be assessed by the ECO. It frustrates me to no end knowing that it's been 11 weeks and yet they haven't gone through my application. Really, can applications just sit with them for months!?


----------



## AussieBoo

I meant to also say I applied in March before the fee increase and was NHS levy exempt. If application is made now, the levy has to be paid.


----------



## tunderule

I know these are difficult days but try and stay positive and patient... everything happens for a reason... just stay positive and u will hear a good news soon. I emailed them also yesterday and got no response at all... 

I believe they are working on it ... hopefully you will hear something in week 12... that is always there target. Hope you counting from Bio-metric date?




Gilly84 said:


> So emailed them again yesterday (last day of week 11) and they said that the application is yet to be assessed by the ECO. It frustrates me to no end knowing that it's been 11 weeks and yet they haven't gone through my application. Really, can applications just sit with them for months!?


----------



## Gilly84

tunderule said:


> I know these are difficult days but try and stay positive and patient... everything happens for a reason... just stay positive and u will hear a good news soon. I emailed them also yesterday and got no response at all...
> 
> I believe they are working on it ... hopefully you will hear something in week 12... that is always there target. Hope you counting from Bio-metric date?


Thanks! You're right. the past few months have been the toughest. And yes, I'm counting from my biometric date February, 26.


----------



## tunderule

you are welcome ...

Next week will make it 12 weeks.... for you , you will hear good news IJN....




Gilly84 said:


> Thanks! You're right. the past few months have been the toughest. And yes, I'm counting from my biometric date February, 26.


----------



## ankk

So according to my solicitor, they only call once. So now it's 50%chance. Pot luck.
Send positive vibes please everyone! This is turning out to be the longest weekend of my life.


----------



## tunderule

Wishing u all the best and i pray you will get a happy ending application IJN...stay positive and things will fall into place... 




ankk said:


> So according to my solicitor, they only call once. So now it's 50%chance. Pot luck.
> Send positive vibes please everyone! This is turning out to be the longest weekend of my life.


----------



## Gilly84

ankk said:


> So according to my solicitor, they only call once. So now it's 50%chance. Pot luck.
> Send positive vibes please everyone! This is turning out to be the longest weekend of my life.


It would be extraordinarily unfair if they didn't call your employers and landlord again. I actually don't believe your solicitor if I may say so! Waves and waves of positive vibes your way.


----------



## ankk

Thank you hun. That's really kind of you. <snip>. But the fact is that no one decides this but the Almighty. So im satisfied <snip>  either way, it will work out <snip>. And i send all the positive vibes ur way too  keep strong.


----------



## ILR1980

Gilly84 said:


> So emailed them again yesterday (last day of week 11) and they said that the application is yet to be assessed by the ECO. It frustrates me to no end knowing that it's been 11 weeks and yet they haven't gone through my application. Really, can applications just sit with them for months!?


Did you went for priority service? 

I applied recently and i will not bother about contacting them within 3 month which is minimum waiting time


----------



## jayuk123

Sending positive thoughts your way!!! Good to hear you at least have a decision made and I hope it all works out for you! 



AussieBoo said:


> Just received email from Manila processing centre advising decision made and documents on their way to Australia. 7 work weeks and 1 day for processing. Nervous wait now! Positive thoughts for me everyone please!


----------



## Eilsbobails

Ooh the wait is almost over! Let me know how you get on? Good luck! If you don't mind, would love to hear how long it takes to get back to Brissie too!


----------



## Gilly84

ILR1980 said:


> Did you went for priority service?
> 
> I applied recently and i will not bother about contacting them within 3 month which is minimum waiting time


I didn't know there was priority service in Karachi at the time so went for standard. In hindsight, priority would have saved me so much time (and heartache). 

You're right. There really is no point in emailing them before the stipulated 12 weeks timeline. I would advise you to relax and let the process play itself out. The standard email replies from the UKVI Enquiry Service will only add to the stress. 

I wish you best of luck!


----------



## Nerradx

*Jamaica*

Dear all 

I wanted to share my timeline with you. I hope this inspires you and gives hope to all of you waiting. 

All glory and honour to our Lord Jesus Christ, higher than any power and principality in this world! 

I'm flying back to london this Saturday to be reunited with my husband !

Country applying from: Jamaica
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement - Priority
Date online application submitted: 22/04/16
Date biometrics taken: 02/05/16
Date application was sent via UPS Express: 02/05/15
Notified by UPS that package was delivered to Sheffield: 04/05/16
Email from Sheffield Visa Sections saying visa application was received and being prepared for processing: 04/05/16
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 30 Business Days
Email stating a decision has been made & documents dispatched: 10/05/16
Date your visa was received!: 11/05/16

2.5 year spousal settlement visa granted.

Al the glory and honour to God for moving so quickly. And the solicitor even suggested not applying for fast track as the application may have been delayed slightly...


----------



## Azania16

Congratulations! Bring some hot weather with you its well needed again! That does give some hope, my husband applied for his spousal visa from Jamaica in March. We are hoping he gets the chance to meet his newborn daughter very soon.


----------



## AussieBoo

Just wondering, when others got their decision made email from Manila, did it also say whether it was approved or not? My email doesn't indicate either way....but elsewhere on this forum other people received "visa has been dispatched " emails but these posts were from 3 Years ago. Little bit worried now...any recent approvals for people who didn't find out until they got their passport back? Thanks!


----------



## ILR1980

Gilly84 said:


> I didn't know there was priority service in Karachi at the time so went for standard. In hindsight, priority would have saved me so much time (and heartache).
> 
> You're right. There really is no point in emailing them before the stipulated 12 weeks timeline. I would advise you to relax and let the process play itself out. The standard email replies from the UKVI Enquiry Service will only add to the stress.
> 
> I wish you best of luck!


Priority service is good option if people can afford it..i have seen more ratio of success in priority service as compare to standard..wish you good luck as well and hope everyone hear postive news soon Inshaallah and keep us updated


----------



## Eilsbobails

AussieBoo said:


> Just wondering, when others got their decision made email from Manila, did it also say whether it was approved or not? My email doesn't indicate either way....but elsewhere on this forum other people received "visa has been dispatched " emails but these posts were from 3 Years ago. Little bit worried now...any recent approvals for people who didn't find out until they got their passport back? Thanks!


Hi there, I've been assured by a solicitor that we won't find out until we physically have the passport, Manila only advise it's been sent back and then we have to endure the wait. Annoying, especially for those of us from AU who don't get the healthcare charge refunded so are completely in the dark!

I'm confident you'll have good news!


----------



## AussieBoo

Thanks!


----------



## charrison1988

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 21st April 2016
Date biometrics taken: 3rd May 2016
SMS that documentation has been forwarded to UKVI: 3rd May 2016
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks. (UK visa processing times for Feb 2016 states 100% applications processed within 15 days)
Status: Still waiting...


----------



## BULLDOG111

Country applying from: Thailand.
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife) Non priority.
Date application submitted (online or in person):7th april 2016.
Date biometrics taken: 4th may.
SMS that documentation has been forwarded to UKVI: 5th may.
Office location processing your visa: Bangkok.

Status: decision made 16th may 2016.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Topper

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse and child dependent (Non Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online 14 March
Date biometrics taken: 07 April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: SMS stated sent to Manila on 7 April
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
Status: still no update

-------------------------------

Emailed to ask the status but stated that there is no updates on the application.....


----------



## meeshka

Country applying from: Ukraine
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Non Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online 4 February 2016
Date biometrics taken: 19 February 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23 February 2016
Office location processing your visa: Warsaw
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Decision made 11/05/16, notified documents ready for collection 12/05/16

Collected visa today! 

So happy and so relieved. It has been an incredibly long wait, the "up to 60 days" turned out to be 56 working days. Very frustrating - however all is forgotten now and it's so worthwhile!

My advice would be to listen to the advice on here, and second, if you're applying from Kiev, use priority if you can!


----------



## Kimberly.SY

Topper said:


> Country applying from: Hong Kong
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse and child dependent (Non Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online 14 March
> Date biometrics taken: 07 April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: SMS stated sent to Manila on 7 April
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
> Status: still no update
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Emailed to ask the status but stated that there is no updates on the application.....


My timeline is similar with yours, and no updates on my application too...


----------



## Topper

Kimberly.SY said:


> My timeline is similar with yours, and no updates on my application too...


sad to know. 
noticed others had the biometrics submitted two weeks earlier has got the result.
Hope we have updates next week.


----------



## tunderule

My biometric was march 9th and i have had nothing from them... 
so you will just have to be patient.... about things... just put your mind at the 12 weeks and if anything happens earlier then you will be lucky. 

Stay positive and good luck!!!




Topper said:


> sad to know.
> noticed others had the biometrics submitted two weeks earlier has got the result.
> Hope we have updates next week.


----------



## jayuk123

Hi there, 

We also applied for settlement (wife) visa in Malaysia as well. We did our biometrics on 24th March and haven't heard anything yet. When I've been in contact with them they just say that the stats on the website can't be relied upon, are guidance only, and apparently are not even a correct reflection of what happened in February. So I would encourage you to be patient and expect it to take at least 8 weeks or longer (which is where we're at right now). Did you go for the priority service? (I wish we had, but foolishly took the website stats to be in some way, shape or form correct, but that was a bad call..) Best of luck to you. I'll post on here when we do get something through! 




charrison1988 said:


> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 21st April 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 3rd May 2016
> SMS that documentation has been forwarded to UKVI: 3rd May 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks. (UK visa processing times for Feb 2016 states 100% applications processed within 15 days)
> Status: Still waiting...


----------



## charrison1988

Yes, I'm starting to regret not using the priority service. I was basing my decision on the Feb 2016 data. Why pay so much more for 10 days priority when supposedly 100% of all applications made in Feb were processed in 15 days? Although I knew that the data wasn't 100% accurate I thought it would at least be 80% accurate.



jayuk123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We also applied for settlement (wife) visa in Malaysia as well. We did our biometrics on 24th March and haven't heard anything yet. When I've been in contact with them they just say that the stats on the website can't be relied upon, are guidance only, and apparently are not even a correct reflection of what happened in February. So I would encourage you to be patient and expect it to take at least 8 weeks or longer (which is where we're at right now). Did you go for the priority service? (I wish we had, but foolishly took the website stats to be in some way, shape or form correct, but that was a bad call..) Best of luck to you. I'll post on here when we do get something through!


----------



## jayuk123

It's like talking to myself! My thought process was EXACTLY the same as yours... "even if I assume we are in the 10% that goes to 15 days, and above and beyond that, if it does take longer, then say 20 days or 25 days would be acceptable... so why pay for priority??".... 

What to say except we will get there in the end. I'd just advise you to be ready for a fairly long wait - it is tough, but know that you're certainly not the only ones going through this. We were living in Singapore, we quit our jobs, I've moved to London to start work and my wife is literally just stuck in Malaysia waiting for this to come through without working. She's an Australian-trained Doctor, and with the NHS in such dire need of suitably qualified medical professionals, it's an extremely frustrating wait! BUT nothing to do except be patient, and hope for the best. Good luck!!! 



charrison1988 said:


> Yes, I'm starting to regret not using the priority service. I was basing my decision on the Feb 2016 data. Why pay so much more for 10 days priority when supposedly 100% of all applications made in Feb were processed in 15 days? Although I knew that the data wasn't 100% accurate I thought it would at least be 80% accurate.


----------



## charrison1988

We were also both working in Singapore. I have come back to start the "required job offer" while my wife and baby are stuck in Johor Bahru. I have already missed my daughter's first crawling and all I hope is that I don't miss her first birthday which is in September.



jayuk123 said:


> It's like talking to myself! My thought process was EXACTLY the same as yours... "even if I assume we are in the 10% that goes to 15 days, and above and beyond that, if it does take longer, then say 20 days or 25 days would be acceptable... so why pay for priority??"....
> 
> What to say except we will get there in the end. I'd just advise you to be ready for a fairly long wait - it is tough, but know that you're certainly not the only ones going through this. We were living in Singapore, we quit our jobs, I've moved to London to start work and my wife is literally just stuck in Malaysia waiting for this to come through without working. She's an Australian-trained Doctor, and with the NHS in such dire need of suitably qualified medical professionals, it's an extremely frustrating wait! BUT nothing to do except be patient, and hope for the best. Good luck!!!


----------



## Shren

*My Spouse Visa timeline*

Hi everyone. I recently applied for a spouse visa from New Delhi. This forum has helped me a lot with my application and hence I want to give back to the community by posting my own timeline and experience. 


*Country applying from:* India
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse/Settlement
*Date biometrics taken:* 26 April 2016
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 26 April 2016
*Office location processing your visa:* New Delhi BHC
*Passport Collection Date with Visa:* 17 May 2016
*Waiting time:* 14 working days.

My husband is starting his own business so we took the savings route i.e. category D. His parents gifted us a major portion of the 65k and he had some of his own savings from his previous job. I had about 2k in my own savings account. We did not mention anything about his business in the application, just showed the funds. We also put in his parent's bank statements showing the funds going in his account and a letter from them confirming it was a gift and not a loan. 

I am very very grateful to this forum and to everyone who shared their good or bad experiences here to help others learn from them. I wish everyone all the best. If anyone has any questions to ask me, feel free to message me. I will help as much as I can.


----------



## osthp

osthp said:


> Country applying from: Canada - Ottawa
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - non-priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Feb 5, online
> Date biometrics taken: 22 Feb
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 Feb
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: ?
> 
> 
> Getting kind of antsy now. I know the projected timeline is 8-12 working weeks, but it doesn't help when other non-priority applications from Canada get processed before mine. I had emailed to check the status of the application, and received a reply that it's in process. Should have gone for priority application, but husband and I completely forgot about this option when submitting the documents. Oh well, hindsight is 20/20. I just hope everything is alright. :fingerscrossed:




Update: Have officially hit the 60 working days or 12 weeks mark. This morning received this email:

----------------------------

Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days.

Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible.

We will write to you again if there is any change to this. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have been advised that your application has been decided and that your passport is ready for collection.

Kind Regards,

Sheffield Visa Section

-----------------------

Quick search online shows it's another generic reply they send out to people who have crossed the timeline they have in their service standards. Looks like more waiting for us.
http://www.expatforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## domgen

hi
Si hubby just got call saying passport ready to be collected, he will go tomorrow to collect, I'm literally quaking in my boots. No refund of NHS fee. Docs not returned, no email confirmation regarding anything. fingers crossed.


----------



## charrison1988

Where are you applying from? Submission dates etc?



domgen said:


> hi
> Si hubby just got call saying passport ready to be collected, he will go tomorrow to collect, I'm literally quaking in my boots. No refund of NHS fee. Docs not returned, no email confirmation regarding anything. fingers crossed.


----------



## tunderule

Sending you positive energy.... 
stay positive and you shall hear good news.. IJN




domgen said:


> hi
> Si hubby just got call saying passport ready to be collected, he will go tomorrow to collect, I'm literally quaking in my boots. No refund of NHS fee. Docs not returned, no email confirmation regarding anything. fingers crossed.


----------



## ankk

All my positive thoughts and prayers with you!!!
Give us good news soon    (Y)


----------



## domgen

applied from Pakistan
on-line application:25/02/16
Bio taken: 26/02/16
docs sent: 04/03/2016
Call on 18/05/2016 to collect passport


----------



## Gilly84

domgen said:


> applied from Pakistan
> on-line application:25/02/16
> Bio taken: 26/02/16
> docs sent: 04/03/2016
> Call on 18/05/2016 to collect passport


Best of luck. You're almost there! I have the same bio date as you but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Serjakhtar87

Wifes spouse visa
Country of application: pakistan
Online app: 19.2.16
Biometrics and passport submitted: 25.2.16
Supporting documents sent: 1.3.16
Call to collect: 17.5.16
Collected: 18.5.16
Visa approved, thank god.

I have not recieved my supporting documents back which include the original tb test certificate (which i am guessing she will need to show when entering into the UK). I have called the UKVI and they say i should continue to wait.

We are planning for her to come here next week, is there any way to speed up the process or escalate so my documents can be returned quickly? ( we sent a royal mail special delivery bag for returning the documents too)?


----------



## tunderule

Congratulations.... Happy for you... 




Serjakhtar87 said:


> Wifes spouse visa
> Country of application: pakistan
> Online app: 19.2.16
> Biometrics and passport submitted: 25.2.16
> Supporting documents sent: 1.3.16
> Call to collect: 17.5.16
> Collected: 18.5.16
> Visa approved, thank god.
> 
> I have not recieved my supporting documents back which include the original tb test certificate (which i am guessing she will need to show when entering into the UK). I have called the UKVI and they say i should continue to wait.
> 
> We are planning for her to come here next week, is there any way to speed up the process or escalate so my documents can be returned quickly? ( we sent a royal mail special delivery bag for returning the documents too)?


----------



## Eilsbobails

AussieBoo said:


> Just received email from Manila processing centre advising decision made and documents on their way to Australia. 7 work weeks and 1 day for processing. Nervous wait now! Positive thoughts for me everyone please!


Hey, just wondered if you've received your documents back yet?


----------



## Gilly84

Serjakhtar87 said:


> Wifes spouse visa
> Country of application: pakistan
> Online app: 19.2.16
> Biometrics and passport submitted: 25.2.16
> Supporting documents sent: 1.3.16
> Call to collect: 17.5.16
> Collected: 18.5.16
> Visa approved, thank god.
> 
> I have not recieved my supporting documents back which include the original tb test certificate (which i am guessing she will need to show when entering into the UK). I have called the UKVI and they say i should continue to wait.
> 
> We are planning for her to come here next week, is there any way to speed up the process or escalate so my documents can be returned quickly? ( we sent a royal mail special delivery bag for returning the documents too)?


Congratulations! Regarding the TB certificate: I went to England a few years back for university and was asked to keep the TB certificate handy as they might ask for it on border control. They didn't. I personally know few people who recently immigrated to UK and none of them was asked to present the TB certificate. If I were you I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## BULLDOG111

BULLDOG111 said:


> Country applying from: Thailand.
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife) Non priority.
> Date application submitted (online or in person):7th april 2016.
> Date biometrics taken: 4th may.
> SMS that documentation has been forwarded to UKVI: 5th may.
> Office location processing your visa: Bangkok.
> 
> Status: decision made 16th may 2016.:fingerscrossed:



Happy days visa granted 19.5.2016. wife collecting as we speak. time for sleep now been awake all night.


----------



## ankk

Hey. Any luck on ur application at all? Ur 3 days ahead of me. And my husband is getting impatient!



Gilly84 said:


> Serjakhtar87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wifes spouse visa
> Country of application: pakistan
> Online app: 19.2.16
> Biometrics and passport submitted: 25.2.16
> Supporting documents sent: 1.3.16
> Call to collect: 17.5.16
> Collected: 18.5.16
> Visa approved, thank god.
> 
> I have not recieved my supporting documents back which include the original tb test certificate (which i am guessing she will need to show when entering into the UK). I have called the UKVI and they say i should continue to wait.
> 
> We are planning for her to come here next week, is there any way to speed up the process or escalate so my documents can be returned quickly? ( we sent a royal mail special delivery bag for returning the documents too)?
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Regarding the TB certificate: I went to England a few years back for university and was asked to keep the TB certificate handy as they might ask for it on border control. They didn't. I personally know few people who recently immigrated to UK and none of them was asked to present the TB certificate. If I were you I wouldn't worry too much about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gilly84

ankk said:


> Hey. Any luck on ur application at all? Ur 3 days ahead of me. And my husband is getting impatient!


Haven't heard anything yet! I'm mentally preparing myself to wait longer than 12 weeks


----------



## watbe

I had a pretty frustrating experience in Sydney, so hopefully this might help others applying from Sydney.

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 (Youth Mobility)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 28 April 2016
Date biometrics taken: 29 April 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No communication
Office location processing your visa: Manila British Embassy
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: 19 May 2016

The only communication I received was:

29 April 2016: Your application was forwarded to UKVI (VFS SMS Service)
18 May 2016: Your processed visa application was received (VFS SMS Service)

There was no email notification/communication from VFS or UKVI, but everything did arrive back safely, albeit a few days late. I don't know what would've happened if I didn't opt into the $3 SMS service from VFS - so I highly recommend applicants opt-in for this.


----------



## tunderule

is this non priority or priority ? it is very quick for a non priority



BULLDOG111 said:


> Happy days visa granted 19.5.2016. wife collecting as we speak. time for sleep now been awake all night.


----------



## rubyracer

rubyracer said:


> Country applying from: India
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 26th April 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 3rd May 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3rd May 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Chennai, India
> Projected timeline given: 10-15 working days
> Date your visa was received: Waiting


Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26th April 2016
Date biometrics taken: 3rd May 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3rd May 2016
Office location processing your visa: Chennai, India
Projected timeline given: 10-15 working days
Date your visa was received: 18th May 2016

Total Processing time : 11 working days


----------



## vernieceg

Hey guys. 
I'm not sure if I'm the only one that checks the processing times daily to see if it's been updated. But they have now. It's showing the decision made in April now. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eilsbobails

vernieceg said:


> Hey guys.
> I'm not sure if I'm the only one that checks the processing times daily to see if it's been updated. But they have now. It's showing the decision made in April now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


And still as useless. Ours now says 30 days and we're over 40. Worst mistake I ever made trusting that as an indication of time scales!


----------



## mickr

why oh why isn't there an aussie visa service when its obvious manillas not coping..?


----------



## domgen

applied from Pakistan
on-line application:25/02/16
Bio taken: 26/02/16
docs sent: 04/03/2016
Call on 18/05/2016 to collect passport 

By the grace of god, hubby got visa, Thanks to Joppa for the amazing advice. Didn't think he would get it.
I made mistakes on on-line form and corrected them on the print out. I only submitted parts of the bank statements. Sooo relieved. On letter it says visa valid from 18 June, does that mean he can't travel until then?


----------



## vernieceg

domgen said:


> applied from Pakistan
> on-line application:25/02/16
> Bio taken: 26/02/16
> docs sent: 04/03/2016
> Call on 18/05/2016 to collect passport
> 
> By the grace of god, hubby got visa, Thanks to Joppa for the amazing advice. Didn't think he would get it.
> I made mistakes on on-line form and corrected them on the print out. I only submitted parts of the bank statements. Sooo relieved. On letter it says visa valid from 18 June, does that mean he can't travel until then?


Congratulations. 
The vignette sticker in his passport will show from what date he can travel from. 
What date did you give on your application for intended travel date btw?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## charrison1988

The poster stated non-priority.

I believe it was fast because the application was being handled in Bangkok. My wife did her biometrics on the same date from Malaysia but it will take a lot longer because it is being processed by Manila hub which also handles most of Asia and Australia/New Zealand. It's all about where the processing happens/which country you submit from.



tunderule said:


> is this non priority or priority ? it is very quick for a non priority


----------



## ElleBelle

How does one find out where the processing hub is? I'm curious to know where my application is being processed (applied from Johannesburg, South Africa).


----------



## charrison1988

After she gave in her documents, my wife got an SMS informing her that the application had been forwarded to the UKVI Manila hub.



ElleBelle said:


> How does one find out where the processing hub is? I'm curious to know where my application is being processed (applied from Johannesburg, South Africa).


----------



## wongong1902

Just filed my application for settlement visa in Malaysia yesterday and was surprised to find out that the processing time per UKVI website has been updated from 15 days to 60 days!

A shoutout to anyone who has filed in Malaysia recently - any updates? (charrison and Jay - noted your posts)


----------



## Eilsbobails

Just got an email to say a decision has been made, we should hear next week hopefully....

7 weeks and 4 days from our biometric submission. Please pray for us, I'm so nervous that they won't understand my salary packaging. Please God let it be a good result.


----------



## tunderule

Am sending you all the positive energy..... and am praying it will be a great news , great outcome IJN.... stay positive . 




Eilsbobails said:


> Just got an email to say a decision has been made, we should hear next week hopefully....
> 
> 7 weeks and 4 days from our biometric submission. Please pray for us, I'm so nervous that they won't understand my salary packaging. Please God let it be a good result.


----------



## ankk

Hey. Any luck with ur RFC?



RRAN said:


> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Visa type: Fiance (non-priority)
> Online application: 8th February 2016
> Biometrics: 22nd February 2016
> Email confirming receipt of online application: 24th February 2016
> Documents sent to Sheffield: 29th February 2016
> Contacted by UKVI: 8th March 2016 (asking for prepaid envelope)
> Contacted UKVI for status update: 15th March 2016 (...has not yet been assessed by an ECO...)
> Contacted UKVI for status update: 18th April 2016 (...it is yet to be assessed by an ECO...)
> Contacted UKVI for status update: 4th May 2016 (...there are no current updates...)
> Contacted UKVI for status update: 11th May 2016 (...the application has been processed and it should be with you in the next few days...)
> Decision made email: N/A
> Contact for passport collection: Waiting


----------



## jayuk123

All the best to you! 

It looks like Manila are getting to those end of March applications now. I phoned yesterday (expecting to get another generic "it's being processed" response), but I was told a decision has been made and we can expect an email on Monday or Tuesday. Seems unusual that the guy on the phone could see that, but we haven't got an email yet... Hope that doesn't mean it's bad news, but I have seen some people on here not getting the decision made email, instead they get a "your documents are ready" notification. Good luck all!



Eilsbobails said:


> Just got an email to say a decision has been made, we should hear next week hopefully....
> 
> 7 weeks and 4 days from our biometric submission. Please pray for us, I'm so nervous that they won't understand my salary packaging. Please God let it be a good result.


----------



## jayuk123

Hi there,

Yeh so it seems the Feb processing times were a real one off and have mis-led a few people (me included!). My advice would be to settle in for at least an 8 week wait (if you applied non-priority). Obviously each situation is different but it seems that the quickest for settlement visas through Manila for decisions coming through now is 6 weeks, and average is more like 7 to 8. Best of luck to you!! I will post on here once we have something more definitive back than a guy on the phone saying a decision has been made, given how ludicrously inconsistent they are with any communications they give...



wongong1902 said:


> Just filed my application for settlement visa in Malaysia yesterday and was surprised to find out that the processing time per UKVI website has been updated from 15 days to 60 days!
> 
> A shoutout to anyone who has filed in Malaysia recently - any updates? (charrison and Jay - noted your posts)


----------



## domgen

I put down 19 April it was just a random date. Interesting to know how they arrived at 18 June for travel. Least it gives plenty of time to sort things out and buy me what I want :wink:


----------



## Gilly84

UPDATE

Country applying from: Pakistan
Visa Type: Spouse settlement visa (non priority)
Online application February 23, 2016
Biometrics: February 26, 2016
Email confirming receipt of online application: March 1, 2016
Docs sent to Sheffield: March 8, 2016
Docs signed for: March 9, 2016
Decision made: May 19, 2016 (I emailed for status update)
Call for collection: waiting

I'm happy that a decision has been made finally! Now waiting for the call to collect my passport... wonder how long will it be before they make that call. Sigh...


----------



## tunderule

Today makes it 12 weeks for you... wow i think now they make sure the application goes through the 12 weeks.

Good luck!!!! sending my positive energy..




Gilly84 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Visa Type: Spouse settlement visa (non priority)
> Online application February 23, 2016
> Biometrics: February 26, 2016
> Email confirming receipt of online application: March 1, 2016
> Docs sent to Sheffield: March 8, 2016
> Docs signed for: March 9, 2016
> Decision made: May 19, 2016 (I emailed for status update)
> Call for collection: waiting
> 
> I'm happy that a decision has been made finally! Now waiting for the call to collect my passport... wonder how long will it be before they make that call. Sigh...


----------



## Scorpiozodaic

I am curious about reading all comments..
That now visa validity starts after a month of being visa issued..? Is this case with all of countries..? 
I am from pakistan


----------



## Joppa

For a visa that is issued for longer than 6 months, such as spouse visa, the vignette is valid for 30 days, usually starting from the date of travel you've stated on your application if it's within 3 months of application. If it's more than 3 months, then from the date 3 months after application. If the date of travel has already passed, usually a week from the date of issue.


----------



## Scorpiozodaic

@joppa
thanks for your reply but i am still not clear, let me write my timeline
Applied from: pakistan spouse visa(priority)
Online app: 11 may
Biometrics:13 may
Online app received ukvi: 17 may
Documents sent to ukvi:17 may
Now waiting...

My question is that e.g. If i get visa on 30 may, will my validity start from 25-30 june or later than that..? Because i have seen many people got their visa valid after 20 days to 1 month of being issued.. 
(My intended travel date was written 1 july)


----------



## Joppa

If your visa is approved before 1st July, the vignette will be valid from 1st to 31st July. Vignette validity is based on your stated travel date (if it's within 3 months of application), not any random 20 days or whatever after approval.


----------



## Eilsbobails

jayuk123 said:


> All the best to you!
> 
> It looks like Manila are getting to those end of March applications now. I phoned yesterday (expecting to get another generic "it's being processed" response), but I was told a decision has been made and we can expect an email on Monday or Tuesday. Seems unusual that the guy on the phone could see that, but we haven't got an email yet... Hope that doesn't mean it's bad news, but I have seen some people on here not getting the decision made email, instead they get a "your documents are ready" notification. Good luck all!
> 
> 
> 
> Eilsbobails said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got an email to say a decision has been made, we should hear next week hopefully....
> 
> 7 weeks and 4 days from our biometric submission. Please pray for us, I'm so nervous that they won't understand my salary packaging. Please God let it be a good result.
Click to expand...

I emailed expecting the same. I just don't get why they can't just tell us the decision in the email!? I have a bad feeling we are getting a decline but praying for otherwise. Best of British to you too


----------



## Joppa

Email isn't secure and they respect confidentiality.


----------



## Carrineg

Hello all,

This is my timeline of visa submission

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
Date application submitted (online): 6 May 2016
Date biometrics taken: 20 May 2016
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Date documentation was received: Not received any sms or update yet
Decision made: No update
Estimated processing time: The collector agent in KL told me that for priority visa, it usually takes 10 days. But I am pretty sure they say that to ALL priority applicants. I have faith it will be 10 days *fingers and toes crossed*


----------



## charrison1988

Joppa said:


> Email isn't secure and they respect confidentiality.


If that's true, then they should put an opt-in on the application form ("Would you like us to email you our decision when it's made - note that we can't guarantee your privacy if you choose this method of communication"). I'm sure 99.99% of people would be happy to wave their confidentiality.


----------



## charrison1988

Joppa said:


> Email isn't secure and they respect confidentiality.


I wish they respected human life half as much as they supposedly "respect confidentiality".

Sorry to make a glib remark, but I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Eilsbobails

I would be happy for them to put out a public service announcement out if it meant finding out a bit sooner :joy: Haha!


----------



## mickr

Eilsbobails said:


> I would be happy for them to put out a public service announcement out if it meant finding out a bit sooner :joy: Haha!


why isnt there an aussie visa service its obvious manilla isnt coping. We have just had a 25% increase in cost to make this service self funding. And all we keep hearing is how they are trying to provide the best service possible. Some of the stories I read on hear and the 90 day wait sometimes longer is unacceptable.


----------



## ankk

So.... decision made email (after SAE) on 19th May but no RFC. I called them up today, £1.37+/min bdw, and was on the phone for about 15mins!! and found that a decision was made on 17th May and the documents should have arrived back to us already. But no sign of them yet! They adviced us to visit the VAC. But even they don't have the documents back yet. What is this? :'(


----------



## Topper

23 May update:
Got a email from Manila asking for further information today, glad to know they are processing my application. 




Topper said:


> Country applying from: Hong Kong
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse and child dependent (Non Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online 14 March
> Date biometrics taken: 07 April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: SMS stated sent to Manila on 7 April
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
> Status: still no update
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Emailed to ask the status but stated that there is no updates on the application.....


----------



## Gilly84

ankk said:


> So.... decision made email (after SAE) on 19th May but no RFC. I called them up today, £1.37+/min bdw, and was on the phone for about 15mins!! and found that a decision was made on 17th May and the documents should have arrived back to us already. But no sign of them yet! They adviced us to visit the VAC. But even they don't have the documents back yet. What is this? :'(


I received the 'decision made' email on May 19 only after inquiring about the status of the application. I was expecting RFC text/call today by VAC (in Karachi) but no luck. Chances are my decision was made around your timeline. The wait is really frustrating. Also, I've been looking for a way to contact VAC in Karachi via phone/email but found no contact information on their website. 

Hang in there.


----------



## charrison1988

Topper said:


> 23 May update:
> Got a email from Manila asking for further information today, glad to know they are processing my application.


What further information did they ask for?


----------



## Topper

charrison1988 said:


> What further information did they ask for?


I made a mistake on the intended travel date, marked one more than 3 months from the date of application. The date should be within 3 months from application date. Replied with change of travel date, hope not causing too much delay due to my mistake.


----------



## ankk

Gilly84 said:


> I received the 'decision made' email on May 19 only after inquiring about the status of the application. I was expecting RFC text/call today by VAC (in Karachi) but no luck. Chances are my decision was made around your timeline. The wait is really frustrating. Also, I've been looking for a way to contact VAC in Karachi via phone/email but found no contact information on their website.
> 
> Hang in there.


We had been trying to call them in karachi all morning. But No luck. Their phone numbers don't work so then I had to call them from the uk. My husband even went to the VAC in Karachi, as advised by the lady on the phone, but they haven't received the documents yet.
Please update us when u get ur RFC so I can be hopeful again. I'm really loosing hope now :'(


----------



## Gilly84

ankk said:


> We had been trying to call them in karachi all morning. But No luck. Their phone numbers don't work so then I had to call them from the uk. My husband even went to the VAC in Karachi, as advised by the lady on the phone, but they haven't received the documents yet.
> Please update us when u get ur RFC so I can be hopeful again. I'm really loosing hope now :'(


Can you share their phone number?


----------



## Eilsbobails

Can't quite believe I'm writing this but our wait is finally over, just a week before we are due to travel! I was so convinced we were receiving a decline I had made appointments to and view apartments for my husband and started the new application... But... It was approved! 

For anyone interested, we submitted the following:

Marriage certificate. 
Husbands birth certificate
My passport
His passport 
Current lease
Letter from employer outlining salary and date I started employment (this was only by a payroll trainee and not a senior member of staff)
Letter from husbands employer advising when he is leaving 
Letter from me explaining salary packaging
Original bank statements, my salary account and our joint account
Letter of support from me
New job contract in UK 
Social media conversations
7 pages of Instagram history both showing photos and also relationship history
Letter from new rental advising we will be renting a 3 bedroom house
New lease
Flight tickets from journeys together
Email correspondence between us
Wedding photos
5 cards both between us and also from family and friends for events

I think we probably over submitted but heck it was worth it now!

Biometrics date: 29/03/16
Email received from processing center: none ever!
Decision made email: 20/05/2016 ( I emailed for an update)
Documents received: 24/05/16

Good luck and God bless all of you x


----------



## ankk

There's no point hun. But it's 0900 078 60.


----------



## Gilly84

Congratulations!! Best of luck with everything.


----------



## Gilly84

ankk said:


> There's no point hun. But it's 0900 078 60.


Yup! Safe to say that number is pretty useless. No refund yet in my account which is a good sign.


----------



## jayuk123

Well done! It's good news for us also 

I also became convinced because we literally got NO e-mails that it was going to be refused for some reason, but my wife picked up her passport today and we have been approved! 

Our timeline is as follows: 

Applying from: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 
Processed in: Manila 
Visa type: Spouse settlement (non-priority - huge regret on that!) 
Biometrics date: 24/03/16
Email received from processing centre: Nothing at all (and no SMS' either despite signing up and paying for the SMS updates) 
Decision made email: Nothing (I phoned for an update on 19th May and got told a decision had been made)
Phone call to say that the documents were ready for collection: 23/05/16 (we opted to collect them ourselves from the KL VFS office)
Documents collected: 24/05/16

It has been a tough 2 months... but we got there in the end. So I encourage all of you to stay positive, and have faith, you'll most likely get there eventually. 

All the very best!



Eilsbobails said:


> Can't quite believe I'm writing this but our wait is finally over, just a week before we are due to travel! I was so convinced we were receiving a decline I had made appointments to and view apartments for my husband and started the new application... But... It was approved!
> 
> For anyone interested, we submitted the following:
> 
> Marriage certificate.
> Husbands birth certificate
> My passport
> His passport
> Current lease
> Letter from employer outlining salary and date I started employment (this was only by a payroll trainee and not a senior member of staff)
> Letter from husbands employer advising when he is leaving
> Letter from me explaining salary packaging
> Original bank statements, my salary account and our joint account
> Letter of support from me
> New job contract in UK
> Social media conversations
> 7 pages of Instagram history both showing photos and also relationship history
> Letter from new rental advising we will be renting a 3 bedroom house
> New lease
> Flight tickets from journeys together
> Email correspondence between us
> Wedding photos
> 5 cards both between us and also from family and friends for events
> 
> I think we probably over submitted but heck it was worth it now!
> 
> Biometrics date: 29/03/16
> Email received from processing center: none ever!
> Decision made email: 20/05/2016 ( I emailed for an update)
> Documents received: 24/05/16
> 
> Good luck and God bless all of you x


----------



## wongong1902

Very happy for you folks as I know how stressful it is (Day 3 and waiting!)... Congratulations!


----------



## Gilly84

UPDATE

Country applying from: Pakistan
Visa Type: Spouse settlement visa (non priority)
Online application February 23, 2016
Biometrics: February 26, 2016
Email confirming receipt of online application: March 1, 2016
Docs sent to Sheffield: March 8, 2016
Docs signed for: March 9, 2016
Decision made: May 19, 2016 (I emailed for status update)
Call for collection: May 24, 2016
Collected: May 24, 2016

So happy to report that my visa was approved! After three months of waiting I can finally relax. I don't get to travel before June 16, 2016 which is slightly odd as I expected my travel period to start a week after the decision made date. One of the possible reasons could be backlog of BRPs as the letter accompanying my passport states that my BRP will be available to collect from June 23, 2016. 

I would like to thank everybody here for providing support and guidance. I hope and wish that everybody is united with their partners soon. The wait can be very long and frustrating. 

Ankk, I got an sms from VFS in the afternoon today. Any update at your end?


----------



## cheesemayo

*EEA FP Unmarried Spouse - application from Dublin*

Hello,

Thought I'd add my timeline for anyone in a similar position to me:


Country applying from: Ireland
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit as Unmarried Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26/04/16 (in person)
Date biometrics taken: 26/04/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27/04/16
Office location processing your visa: TLS Dublin
Projected timeline given: 10-15 working days
Date your visa was received: 16/05/16 (13 working days)

I applied from the UK (submitted online 20/04/16), booked my appointment and got a flight to Dublin on 26/04/16. 

Published processing times are 5-15 days - I didn't realise this was processing only, this doesn't include time to get your application from TLS Dublin to the UK office for processing and then the time for them to return it to Dublin for you to pick up! This is important to note - I had a flight booked back on 17/04/16 so was cutting it pretty close!

You don't need to submit a passport photo at this centre - I did and it was a waste of money as they gave it back to me. All taken as part of your biometrics.

Good luck!


----------



## Scorpiozodaic

I got a sms from vfs that 
Processed visa application for GWxxxxx received on 24/5/2016

Does that mean that i can collect my passport tomorrow or they will send another sms for collection..?


----------



## ankk

Gilly84 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Visa Type: Spouse settlement visa (non priority)
> Online application February 23, 2016
> Biometrics: February 26, 2016
> Email confirming receipt of online application: March 1, 2016
> Docs sent to Sheffield: March 8, 2016
> Docs signed for: March 9, 2016
> Decision made: May 19, 2016 (I emailed for status update)
> Call for collection: May 24, 2016
> Collected: May 24, 2016
> 
> So happy to report that my visa was approved! After three months of waiting I can finally relax. I don't get to travel before June 16, 2016 which is slightly odd as I expected my travel period to start a week after the decision made date. One of the possible reasons could be backlog of BRPs as the letter accompanying my passport states that my BRP will be available to collect from June 23, 2016.
> 
> I would like to thank everybody here for providing support and guidance. I hope and wish that everybody is united with their partners soon. The wait can be very long and frustrating.
> 
> Ankk, I got an sms from VFS in the afternoon today. Any update at your end?


 Great news, by the grace of Allah. Congratulations! The wait is finally over for you, thank god. We still haven't heard anything yet but hopefully soon, now that yours has arrived. I'm sure we're not too far behind.
again, heartiest congratulations. May Allah reunite you with ur beloved soon.


----------



## Gilly84

Scorpiozodaic said:


> I got a sms from vfs that
> Processed visa application for GWxxxxx received on 24/5/2016
> 
> Does that mean that i can collect my passport tomorrow or they will send another sms for collection..?


You can collect your passport tomorrow!


----------



## Gilly84

ankk said:


> Great news, by the grace of Allah. Congratulations! The wait is finally over for you, thank god. We still haven't heard anything yet but hopefully soon, now that yours has arrived. I'm sure we're not too far behind.
> again, heartiest congratulations. May Allah reunite you with ur beloved soon.


Thanks very much indeed! I hope you hear a positive news soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Scorpiozodaic

@gilly84 
Thankyou so much dear 
And congrats for your visa... 
What was intended travel date you wrote ..? 
As your visa validity starts from 16 june...


----------



## Gilly84

Scorpiozodaic said:


> @gilly84
> Thankyou so much dear
> And congrats for your visa...
> What was intended travel date you wrote ..?
> As your visa validity starts from 16 june...



Intended travel date in my visa app was April 5th (applied in Feb). I was being ambitious...


----------



## tunderule

Congratulations!!!!




Eilsbobails said:


> Can't quite believe I'm writing this but our wait is finally over, just a week before we are due to travel! I was so convinced we were receiving a decline I had made appointments to and view apartments for my husband and started the new application... But... It was approved!
> 
> For anyone interested, we submitted the following:
> 
> Marriage certificate.
> Husbands birth certificate
> My passport
> His passport
> Current lease
> Letter from employer outlining salary and date I started employment (this was only by a payroll trainee and not a senior member of staff)
> Letter from husbands employer advising when he is leaving
> Letter from me explaining salary packaging
> Original bank statements, my salary account and our joint account
> Letter of support from me
> New job contract in UK
> Social media conversations
> 7 pages of Instagram history both showing photos and also relationship history
> Letter from new rental advising we will be renting a 3 bedroom house
> New lease
> Flight tickets from journeys together
> Email correspondence between us
> Wedding photos
> 5 cards both between us and also from family and friends for events
> 
> I think we probably over submitted but heck it was worth it now!
> 
> Biometrics date: 29/03/16
> Email received from processing center: none ever!
> Decision made email: 20/05/2016 ( I emailed for an update)
> Documents received: 24/05/16
> 
> Good luck and God bless all of you x


----------



## tunderule

Wow.. finally.. congratualtions... God bless..




jayuk123 said:


> Well done! It's good news for us also
> 
> I also became convinced because we literally got NO e-mails that it was going to be refused for some reason, but my wife picked up her passport today and we have been approved!
> 
> Our timeline is as follows:
> 
> Applying from: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> Processed in: Manila
> Visa type: Spouse settlement (non-priority - huge regret on that!)
> Biometrics date: 24/03/16
> Email received from processing centre: Nothing at all (and no SMS' either despite signing up and paying for the SMS updates)
> Decision made email: Nothing (I phoned for an update on 19th May and got told a decision had been made)
> Phone call to say that the documents were ready for collection: 23/05/16 (we opted to collect them ourselves from the KL VFS office)
> Documents collected: 24/05/16
> 
> It has been a tough 2 months... but we got there in the end. So I encourage all of you to stay positive, and have faith, you'll most likely get there eventually.
> 
> All the very best!


----------



## tunderule

Happy for you .. congratulations... stay blessed .. wish you the best..



Gilly84 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Visa Type: Spouse settlement visa (non priority)
> Online application February 23, 2016
> Biometrics: February 26, 2016
> Email confirming receipt of online application: March 1, 2016
> Docs sent to Sheffield: March 8, 2016
> Docs signed for: March 9, 2016
> Decision made: May 19, 2016 (I emailed for status update)
> Call for collection: May 24, 2016
> Collected: May 24, 2016
> 
> So happy to report that my visa was approved! After three months of waiting I can finally relax. I don't get to travel before June 16, 2016 which is slightly odd as I expected my travel period to start a week after the decision made date. One of the possible reasons could be backlog of BRPs as the letter accompanying my passport states that my BRP will be available to collect from June 23, 2016.
> 
> I would like to thank everybody here for providing support and guidance. I hope and wish that everybody is united with their partners soon. The wait can be very long and frustrating.
> 
> Ankk, I got an sms from VFS in the afternoon today. Any update at your end?


----------



## vernieceg

Eilsbobails said:


> Can't quite believe I'm writing this but our wait is finally over, just a week before we are due to travel! I was so convinced we were receiving a decline I had made appointments to and view apartments for my husband and started the new application... But... It was approved!
> 
> For anyone interested, we submitted the following:
> 
> Marriage certificate.
> Husbands birth certificate
> My passport
> His passport
> Current lease
> Letter from employer outlining salary and date I started employment (this was only by a payroll trainee and not a senior member of staff)
> Letter from husbands employer advising when he is leaving
> Letter from me explaining salary packaging
> Original bank statements, my salary account and our joint account
> Letter of support from me
> New job contract in UK
> Social media conversations
> 7 pages of Instagram history both showing photos and also relationship history
> Letter from new rental advising we will be renting a 3 bedroom house
> New lease
> Flight tickets from journeys together
> Email correspondence between us
> Wedding photos
> 5 cards both between us and also from family and friends for events
> 
> I think we probably over submitted but heck it was worth it now!
> 
> Biometrics date: 29/03/16
> Email received from processing center: none ever!
> Decision made email: 20/05/2016 ( I emailed for an update)
> Documents received: 24/05/16
> 
> Good luck and God bless all of you x


Congratulations... what date does your visa start please 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ElleBelle

Wow positive results coming through for many!! Congrats everyone. Anyone apply from South Africa with a bio date close to 8 April? My days are dragging on without my hubby


----------



## ankk

Lol. You think that's optimistic?! I wrote 18th March, having applied on 27th Feb! Lol. Dear Lord, have mercy. We were way too optimistic!



Gilly84 said:


> Scorpiozodaic said:
> 
> 
> 
> @gilly84
> Thankyou so much dear
> And congrats for your visa...
> What was intended travel date you wrote ..?
> As your visa validity starts from 16 june...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intended travel date in my visa app was April 5th (applied in Feb). I was being ambitious...
Click to expand...


----------



## m.u.ali

Haha, you guys think thats optimistic. We applied 11th March with travel date as 28th March. 




ankk said:


> Me too guys!! Very similar timeline. Yaay. We'll all hear soon inshallah.
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Visa type: Husband (non-priority)
> Online application: 27th February 2016
> Biometrics: 29th February 2016
> Email confirming receipt of online application: 2nd March 2016
> Documents sent to Sheffield: 2nd march 2016
> Decision made email: Waiting
> Contact for passport collection: Waiting
> 
> RRAN- When did u last contact them? I'm scared to contact them again in case I get disappointed





RRAN said:


> I contacted them on the 18th April 2016. Me and my Fiance were disappointed, but we are hoping to hear something within the next couple of weeks In-shaa-Allah. It will be 11 weeks by then In-shaa-Allah.





ankk said:


> Lol. You think that's optimistic?! I wrote 18th March, having applied on 27th Feb! Lol. Dear Lord, have mercy. We were way too optimistic!


----------



## m.u.ali

I hope its good news. Whats your timeline if you don't mind me asking?



Scorpiozodaic said:


> I got a sms from vfs that
> Processed visa application for GWxxxxx received on 24/5/2016
> 
> Does that mean that i can collect my passport tomorrow or they will send another sms for collection..?


----------



## Azania16

I love the optimism on this post! Day 41 of waiting and seeing what has been happening makes me cross my fingers that bit tighter and keep positive!


----------



## Benpo

Here's our timeline as it currently stands:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée, priority
Date application submitted (online): 16th May
Date biometrics taken: 19th May
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Signed for on 24th May, but still awaiting official email
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: TBC
Date your visa was received: TBC


----------



## ankk

UPDATE!!!  

Country applying from: Pakistan
Visa type: Husband (non-priority)
Online application: 27th February 2016
Biometrics: 29th February 2016
Email confirming receipt of online application: 2nd March 2016
Documents sent to Sheffield: 2nd march 2016
Decision made email: self conducted enquiry 19th May- decision actually made on 17th May. 
Contact for passport collection: 24th May.
passport collected: 24th May 2016.

All praise to the Almighty Allah. Alhumdulillah hubby collected his visa today  visa valid to travel from 17th June 2016.

Thank you everyone for keeping our spirits high during this tough time. I hope everyone gets reunited with their loved ones soon!


----------



## osthp

osthp said:


> Update: Have officially hit the 60 working days or 12 weeks mark. This morning received this email:
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days.
> 
> Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible.
> 
> We will write to you again if there is any change to this. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have been advised that your application has been decided and that your passport is ready for collection.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> Quick search online shows it's another generic reply they send out to people who have crossed the timeline they have in their service standards. Looks like more waiting for us.



Update #2

Country applying from: Canada - Ottawa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Feb 5, online
Date biometrics taken: 22 Feb
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 Feb
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: May 24, 2016

Got the visa! :cheer2:Finally! :flypig:Got email notification on the 20th that the visa was processed, and due to long weekend here, visa didn't get here until today. Funny enough, the letter that accompanied my documents was dated May 17th, the same day they sent an email saying my visa wouldn't be processed within the timeline given *rolleyes*. Anyways, it's done. 


I just have a quick question. Once I get to the counter at the airport, I'm meant to open my passport to the vignette page right? Not my main info page? Will they be asking me any questions there at that point?


----------



## Princess31

Congrats I know ur super excited I hope to God I get mines soon :kissing_heart::kissing_heart::kissing_heart:


----------



## Gilly84

ankk said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Visa type: Husband (non-priority)
> Online application: 27th February 2016
> Biometrics: 29th February 2016
> Email confirming receipt of online application: 2nd March 2016
> Documents sent to Sheffield: 2nd march 2016
> Decision made email: self conducted enquiry 19th May- decision actually made on 17th May.
> Contact for passport collection: 24th May.
> passport collected: 24th May 2016.
> 
> All praise to the Almighty Allah. Alhumdulillah hubby collected his visa today  visa valid to travel from 17th June 2016.
> 
> Thank you everyone for keeping our spirits high during this tough time. I hope everyone gets reunited with their loved ones soon!


Phew! Congratulations! Best of luck with everything!!


----------



## lima.jb

*Fiancé Visa Approved*

Hello! I just got my passport back and my visa was issued. Thank you all for the support.

Applied online: 27/04/2016
Appointment at Visa Centre in Lisbon: 06/05/2016
Documents received by the UKVI: 10/05/2016
Decision made: 23/05/2016
Passport returned: 24/05/2016
Passport received: 25/05/2016


----------



## dalizk

Congratulations!!! I'm waiting for mine it, it is supposed to arrive today!


----------



## lima.jb

Good luck!


----------



## osthp

Princess31 said:


> Congrats I know ur super excited I hope to God I get mines soon :kissing_heart::kissing_heart::kissing_heart:


Yup! Hopefully your visa will be sorted out soon as well. Good luck!


----------



## ILR1980

Gilly84 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Visa Type: Spouse settlement visa (non priority)
> Online application February 23, 2016
> Biometrics: February 26, 2016
> Email confirming receipt of online application: March 1, 2016
> Docs sent to Sheffield: March 8, 2016
> Docs signed for: March 9, 2016
> Decision made: May 19, 2016 (I emailed for status update)
> Call for collection: May 24, 2016
> Collected: May 24, 2016
> 
> So happy to report that my visa was approved! After three months of waiting I can finally relax. I don't get to travel before June 16, 2016 which is slightly odd as I expected my travel period to start a week after the decision made date. One of the possible reasons could be backlog of BRPs as the letter accompanying my passport states that my BRP will be available to collect from June 23, 2016.
> 
> I would like to thank everybody here for providing support and guidance. I hope and wish that everybody is united with their partners soon. The wait can be very long and frustrating.
> 
> Ankk, I got an sms from VFS in the afternoon today. Any update at your end?


well Congrats..happy for you  exact three months so i guess people who are applying from Pakistan should wait at least three months before getting worry about outcome  what travelling date you mentioned and what start date you got on your vignette sticker ?

good luck to everyone


----------



## ILR1980

ankk said:


> Lol. You think that's optimistic?! I wrote 18th March, having applied on 27th Feb! Lol. Dear Lord, have mercy. We were way too optimistic!


you will be hearing soon as your timeline is almost approaching 3 months ..keep us updated and good luck. I wrote intended date of travelling exactly three months from date of application after knowing how they actually operate ..people should feel lucky if they get decision within two and half months for non priority settlement application


----------



## ILR1980

osthp said:


> Update #2
> 
> Country applying from: Canada - Ottawa
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - non-priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Feb 5, online
> Date biometrics taken: 22 Feb
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 Feb
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: May 24, 2016
> 
> Got the visa! :cheer2:Finally! :flypig:Got email notification on the 20th that the visa was processed, and due to long weekend here, visa didn't get here until today. Funny enough, the letter that accompanied my documents was dated May 17th, the same day they sent an email saying my visa wouldn't be processed within the timeline given *rolleyes*. Anyways, it's done.
> 
> 
> I just have a quick question. Once I get to the counter at the airport, I'm meant to open my passport to the vignette page right? Not my main info page? Will they be asking me any questions there at that point?


Congrats

haha just hand over them passport and they will find out the sticker  and not much questioning at airport but they will ask you where you are staying so you should remember your sponsor address in uk


----------



## jmholm

*USA to UK Visa App - May 2016*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - non-priority
Date application submitted (online): 3 Apr 2016
Date biometrics taken: 8 Apr 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 Apr 2016
Email from Visa Processing asking for Appendix 2 (oops): 15 Apr 2016
Email sent with Appendix 2: 17 Apr 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## osthp

ILR1980 said:


> Congrats
> 
> haha just hand over them passport and they will find out the sticker  and not much questioning at airport but they will ask you where you are staying so you should remember your sponsor address in uk


Ah cool. Thanks!


----------



## GYOS

jmholm said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - non-priority
> Date application submitted (online): 3 Apr 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 8 Apr 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 Apr 2016
> Email from Visa Processing asking for Appendix 2 (oops): 15 Apr 2016
> Email sent with Appendix 2: 17 Apr 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: TBD


Hi Congrats on your application I h op e it goes well.
I hope you don't mind me asking you some questions. 
How long did it take you to put together all the docs and the application? 
Is your sponsor living in the UK or US?
Did you put a date on your application on when you will be traveling to the UK?
Thank you.


----------



## ameliabysea

Finally applied for my spouse visa after what felt like forever waiting for my husband's company to draw up and sign (in pen!) his new UK contract. So glad to have all the paperwork out of my hands now.

Country applying from: Australia (Melbourne)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - priority
Date application submitted (online): 23 May 2016
Date biometrics taken: 25 May 2016
SMS saying visa application was forward to UKVI: 4 hours after biometrics taken on 25 May (paid for SMS notifications but didn't expect to get any after reading others' comments, so long may the updates continue).
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received:


----------



## RavenOaxley

Hi, here's mine  

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Vaf-af/ Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): Jan 3, 2016
Date biometrics taken: Jan 20, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Jan 5, 2016
Office location processing your visa: VFS/UKVI Manila Hub
Projected timeline given: 3 months
Date your visa was received: Feb 18, 2016

It's only almost 1 month to have a decision on my settlement visa, and I arrived here in the UK Feb 25


----------



## Topper

Got the Visa today!

Emailed to check status two days ago, still got a reply of "not yet assessed by ECO", but got a email today noon saying my applications are ready to collect at application centre.

Spouse and two dependents settlement visa approved.

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse and child dependent (Non Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online 14 March
Date biometrics taken: 07 April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: SMS stated sent to Manila on 7 April
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
Status: approved, collected on 26 May



Topper said:


> Country applying from: Hong Kong
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse and child dependent (Non Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online 14 March
> Date biometrics taken: 07 April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: SMS stated sent to Manila on 7 April
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
> Status: still no update
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Emailed to ask the status but stated that there is no updates on the application.....


----------



## mickr

mickr said:


> country; vietnam
> visa; fiance
> biometrics; june 2015
> documents sent; 5/5/2016
> office; bangkok (none in ho chi minh)
> visa expected; 85% 15 days 100% 30 days
> visa arrived;......now the waiting game.


decision made 21/5
visa received 26/5
days 11... non priority

we didn't send in a vaf4a appendix 2 form for financial requirement as there was no prompt when filling in the online application. the embassy emailed us requesting this luckily!
sadly with marraige and more visas to come I doubt if im finished here yet.
fantastic forum with good advice, and some nice stories.
goodluck everyone


----------



## wongong1902

Congratulations to all!! I am waiting anxiously for my passport too and it is somewhat comforting to hear good news from you guys!!


----------



## tunderule

Congratulation!!! wish you all the best.. 
quick question what date was issued as travel date?




Topper said:


> Got the Visa today!
> 
> Emailed to check status two days ago, still got a reply of "not yet assessed by ECO", but got a email today noon saying my applications are ready to collect at application centre.
> 
> Spouse and two dependents settlement visa approved.
> 
> Country applying from: Hong Kong
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse and child dependent (Non Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online 14 March
> Date biometrics taken: 07 April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: SMS stated sent to Manila on 7 April
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
> Status: approved, collected on 26 May


----------



## Topper

tunderule said:


> Congratulation!!! wish you all the best..
> quick question what date was issued as travel date?


travel date approved starting from mid June.

My application date was 14 March, originally I requested travel date in Mid July, but Manila office emailed me stated it is beyond 3 months from application date, asked me to change or withdraw, then I replied to change the travel date to mid June.


----------



## jmholm

GYOS said:


> Hi Congrats on your application I h op e it goes well.
> I hope you don't mind me asking you some questions.
> How long did it take you to put together all the docs and the application?
> Is your sponsor living in the UK or US?
> Did you put a date on your application on when you will be traveling to the UK?
> Thank you.


Not at all!
We put together the documents and application in a few days. We have been married and living in the US for 16 years so nothing unusual except that I travel internationally for work frequently. They ask for a list of ALL international travel and ALL visits to the UK with dates. This took the longest time for me to compile.
My husband lives with me in the US.
I didn't put a travel date on the visa.
Good luck!


----------



## sj786

seems like there are not many Canadians here 

Country applying from: Canada - Edmonton
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement wife - non-priority

Date biometrics taken: 12 MAY
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 May
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: still waiting


----------



## Anxious_

sj786 said:


> seems like there are not many Canadians here


Fellow Canadian here! Ill be finishing my online application tomorrow!


----------



## sj786

Anxious_ said:


> Fellow Canadian here! Ill be finishing my online application tomorrow!


heyy Welcome , best of luck and keep us updated please ,  where are you applying from and are you planing to get priority or non priority?


----------



## Anxious_

sj786 said:


> heyy Welcome , best of luck and keep us updated please ,  where are you applying from and are you planing to get priority or non priority?


Thank you, I plan on it  Im applying from Toronto and I am going for an ancestry visa and as far as im aware Priority is not offered but it is only around a 3 week wait time anyways


----------



## sj786

Anxious_ said:


> Thank you, I plan on it  Im applying from Toronto and I am going for an ancestry visa and as far as im aware Priority is not offered but it is only around a 3 week wait time anyways


ah thats Great , Wish you all the best .


----------



## Summerlove10

Anyone have a recent timeline from being approved for a spouse visa from the US: non priority?

Date online application submitted: 4/13/2016
Date biometrics taken: 4/19/2016
Date application mailed: 4/25/2016
Date received in Sheffield: 4/27/2016
Date received email stating ONLINE application was recieved: 4/29/2016
No updates since


----------



## osthp

sj786 said:


> seems like there are not many Canadians here
> 
> Country applying from: Canada - Edmonton
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement wife - non-priority
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 12 MAY
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 May
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: still waiting


Canadian here. Just got my visa this week!
http://www.expatforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## wongong1902

Collected my spouse visa today!!!

Timeline is as follows: 

Applying from: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 
Processed in: Manila 
Visa type: Spouse settlement - Priority
Biometrics date: 19/05/16
Email received from processing centre : none, signed up for sms but did not receive any
Decision made email: None
Phone call to say that the documents were ready for collection: 26/05/16 
Documents collected: 27/05/16

My application is under cat A, supposedly straightforward (though the entire application was anything but that). Happy to share my experience and if I could be of any help, please msg me! Thanks to everyone in this forum (esp Joppa, nylon) - couldn't have done it without your advice and support!!!


----------



## sj786

osthp said:


> Canadian here. Just got my visa this week!
> 
> o wowww , congratulation finally you can make your move , did you apply priority or non priority ?


----------



## sparts17

Great news! Finally got my visa and approved application in the mail today. Here's the total run down of our time.

Applied March 12th
Biometrics March 15th
Letter stating visa application received March 25
Letter stating further documentation needed April 26th
Letter stating decision had been made and sent May 24th
Visa arrived May 26th

So, over 10 weeks, which puts us in the last 4% of applications cleared. Very frustrating, but all done now. Hope it all works out for everyone else, and let this be a lesson, sometimes it goes right down to the wire. Don't give up hope, but keep bugging them till you get your visa back. God Bless!!

Jordan and Sarah Cookston


----------



## expectant

sparts17 said:


> Great news! Finally got my visa and approved application in the mail today. Here's the total run down of our time.
> 
> Applied March 12th
> Biometrics March 15th
> Letter stating visa application received March 25
> Letter stating further documentation needed April 26th
> Letter stating decision had been made and sent May 24th
> Visa arrived May 26th
> 
> So, over 10 weeks, which puts us in the last 4% of applications cleared. Very frustrating, but all done now. Hope it all works out for everyone else, and let this be a lesson, sometimes it goes right down to the wire. Don't give up hope, but keep bugging them till you get your visa back. God Bless!!
> 
> Jordan and Sarah Cookston




Congratulation!!!!!))))

I have same date of beometrics, but still didn't get any e-mail....cross fingers that soon ))

Applied March 10th
Biometrics March 15th
Letter stating visa application received March 17th
Letter stating decision had been made: still waiting

I have same date of beometrics, but still didn't get any e-mail....cross fingers that soon )) sooooo miss my love


----------



## tunderule

I just called now ... as one of the expat suggested... and i was told decision made... 
Biometric date March 9. Wow my heart is racing now ... checked my bank for refund and there is nothing so still being positive lolol...


----------



## expectant

tunderule said:


> I just called now ... as one of the expat suggested... and i was told decision made...
> Biometric date March 9. Wow my heart is racing now ... checked my bank for refund and there is nothing so still being positive lolol...



Hey! Congratulation to you )))) This is a good news  Good luck !)))) Please let us know how is it going.


----------



## tunderule

I would... definitely, i have been so strong but today when she told me over the phone decision made .. OMG my heart went on a race ... Thank you !!




expectant said:


> Hey! Congratulation to you )))) This is a good news  Good luck !)))) Please let us know how is it going.


----------



## expectant

tunderule said:


> I would... definitely, i have been so strong but today when she told me over the phone decision made .. OMG my heart went on a race ... Thank you !!



OMG ... dream about this feeling :fingerscrossed::angel:


----------



## sj786

tunderule said:


> I would... definitely, i have been so strong but today when she told me over the phone decision made .. OMG my heart went on a race ... Thank you !!


Good luck , Sending Positive vibes


----------



## ankk

Guys, question!
Hubby picked up his passport on Tuesday, with the visa inside, by the grace of God. And decision was made last Tuesday. My question is, how long is it before I get my supporting documents back?? I still haven't recieved anything and the recorded delivery tracker on royal mail isn't showing anything. I really don't want them to screw my documents over! Getting a little worried now. Since people usually recieve their supporting documents back before the passport.
What to do??


----------



## Champ17

Keep Us Posted @ Tunde


----------



## Flo30

*12wks and waiting*

Hi All!

This forum is helping me so much to understand other visa timelines. Quick overview, my husband and I met in London November 2014 (i'm British, he's Ghanaian) but he overstayed his visa and he had to leave and move back to Ghana.
Married December 2015 and below is our visa timeline. It has been over 12wks and nothing not even an email!!! this is beyond frustrating ...

Country applying from: Ghana
Type of visa applied for: Short stay Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 3rd 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 18th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12wks
Date your visa was received: STILL WAITING 

If anyone can help and give advice on how much longer you think we will have to wait!


----------



## sj786

Flo30 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> This forum is helping me so much to understand other visa timelines. Quick overview, my husband and I met in London November 2014 (i'm British, he's Ghanaian) but he overstayed his visa and he had to leave and move back to Ghana.
> Married December 2015 and below is our visa timeline. It has been over 12wks and nothing not even an email!!! this is beyond frustrating ...
> 
> Country applying from: Ghana
> Type of visa applied for: Short stay Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): March 3rd 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 18th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12wks
> Date your visa was received: STILL WAITING
> 
> If anyone can help and give advice on how much longer you think we will have to wait!


if its over 12 weeks than he should contact them to ask about his application status


----------



## vernieceg

Flo30 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> If anyone can help and give advice on how much longer you think we will have to wait!


What date was his biometrics? Count from this date - working days only. About 60.
Also they state if your case is not straight forward it can take longer. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## osthp

sj786 said:


> o wowww , congratulation finally you can make your move , did you apply priority or non priority ?


Went for non priority. But should have gone for priority really.


----------



## tunderule

Thank you so much... really need the positive energy.. I just received the email confirming DECISION MADE... from Sheffield. Thank you again.



sj786 said:


> Good luck , Sending Positive vibes


----------



## tunderule

Champ17 i will definitely keep you all posted...... still on the high hopes as IHS has not been refunded lol. I hope the theory is true lol...



Champ17 said:


> Keep Us Posted @ Tunde


----------



## tunderule

When is your BIOMETRIC DATE? I think we are same timeline.. as i Submitted online March 3rd but my Biometric was Mrach 9 2016. I just got decision made today .... 

So calculate from your biometric to know the actual number of weeks you are on. Better still, call them as i did today , and i was told over the phone decision has been made. They will charge u so make sure you have a debit or credit card available for them to charge. 

good luck..



Flo30 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> This forum is helping me so much to understand other visa timelines. Quick overview, my husband and I met in London November 2014 (i'm British, he's Ghanaian) but he overstayed his visa and he had to leave and move back to Ghana.
> Married December 2015 and below is our visa timeline. It has been over 12wks and nothing not even an email!!! this is beyond frustrating ...
> 
> Country applying from: Ghana
> Type of visa applied for: Short stay Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): March 3rd 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 18th
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12wks
> Date your visa was received: STILL WAITING
> 
> If anyone can help and give advice on how much longer you think we will have to wait!


----------



## Azania16

Good luck!


----------



## Jordan G

*Country applying from:* United Kingdom
*Type of visa applied for:* FLR(M)—second period of leave
*In-person appointment booked:* May 7th (2016-05-07)
*Date application submitted:* May 27th (2016-05-27)
*Date biometrics taken:* May 27th (2016-05-27)
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* May 27th (2016-05-27)
*Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
*Projected timeline given:* same day processing
*Date your visa was received:* May 27th (2016-05-27)​
I applied with my husband, whitewolf09. We booked the same-day premium service because of a planned career change which would have been inadvisable until his next visa was finalised.

Our appointment went very smoothly. Our appointment was at 2:50, and we were advised to arrive at least 15 minutes early, so we came half an hour early to be sure. We were seen immediately by a friendly but professional advisor, who took our paperwork and gave us a ticket with a number that would be called when it was time for biometrics. Processing took something under two hours, and when we got the approval we were told that our biometrics card should be with us in the next fourteen days.

Personal thanks go out to *Joppa*, whose patient and reassuring advice helped us to work through a few last-minute niggles with the paperwork. Beyond that, I see how much time he dedicates to this forum, and the guy is an absolute star.


----------



## Anxious_

Country applying from: Canada 
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 27th 2016
Date of Biometrics: June 6 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was received: 

Just waiting for my biometrics appointment now, feels good to be able to finally post in this thread after months of waiting!


----------



## Champ17

tunderule said:


> Champ17 i will definitely keep you all posted...... still on the high hopes as IHS has not been refunded lol. I hope the theory is true lol...



It is Well Bruh..


----------



## Carrineg

I got my visa today!!

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
Date application submitted (online): 6 May 2016
Date biometrics taken: 20 May 2016
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Date documentation was received: Not received any sms or update yet
Decision made: Received an sms saying "The processed visa application for GWFXX was received on 27/5/2016"
Estimated processing time: 6 working days!! Unbelievable =)
Letter of successful application was dated 25/5/2016
KL VFS courier out the documents on 27/5/2016 and I got it on 28/5/2016.

Ahhhhhh. I am over the moon right now.

Thank you everyone for your kind and patient guidance. Thank you!

If anyone need anything at all, feel free to pm me. I am under the cash savings route for financial requirement.


----------



## humtum0901

Hello please help
I have recived email from ukvi that your application has been processed and it should be with you within few days.ease note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
What does is it mean?my visa has been granted?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrineg

it means if you opted for courier service (ie passports and other doc to be delivered to your address), you have to wait for it. You would have a tracking slip given when you submitted and paid for that courier service. Just track that number.

And if you opt for self collect, then just wait for them to call you and tell you when to collect your passport.


----------



## Anxious_

Carrineg said:


> it means if you opted for courier service (ie passports and other doc to be delivered to your address)


I had a question, My appointment is next week, If we opt for the courier service, when we show up for biometrics do we bring a stamp and envelope to first deliver them? sorry if this is a stupid question, just dont want to need those things and not have them!


----------



## Carrineg

Anxious_ said:


> I had a question, My appointment is next week, If we opt for the courier service, when we show up for biometrics do we bring a stamp and envelope to first deliver them? sorry if this is a stupid question, just dont want to need those things and not have them!


Hello,

The service center (VFS) provides everything. When I say provide, it actually means you're gonna have to pay for it. I am not sure how the Canada service center works but in Malaysia, VFS send all the docs to Manila and then when its processed, they send it back to Malaysia. At this point you do not pay for anything. This is FOC as far as I know of.

But once its processed, you can opt for courier or self collect. This is only for the returned passport and other original documents that you want it back. This is what you have to pay. I chose courier and paid on the day itself. I was given a tracking slip and was told to write my address. They will tell you that once the visa is processed, you can track the parcel using the number. Works fine for me. Very efficient. 

I hope it helps


----------



## Anxious_

Carrineg said:


> Hello,
> 
> The service center (VFS) provides everything. When I say provide, it actually means you're gonna have to pay for it. I am not sure how the Canada service center works but in Malaysia, VFS send all the docs to Manila and then when its processed, they send it back to Malaysia. At this point you do not pay for anything. This is FOC as far as I know of.
> 
> But once its processed, you can opt for courier or self collect. This is only for the returned passport and other original documents that you want it back. This is what you have to pay. I chose courier and paid on the day itself. I was given a tracking slip and was told to write my address. They will tell you that once the visa is processed, you can track the parcel using the number. Works fine for me. Very efficient.
> 
> I hope it helps


Thank you so much that was very helpful


----------



## Benpo

Benpo said:


> Here's our timeline as it currently stands:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancée, priority
> Date application submitted (online): 16th May
> Date biometrics taken: 19th May
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Signed for on 24th May, but still awaiting official email
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: TBC
> Date your visa was received: TBC


No update on our timeline yet, although we have a signature from Royal Mail saying our application was collected from the UKVI Sheffield PO Box at 7am on Tuesday morning. We still haven't had an email or heard anything from them so hoping this just means we're one of the applicants that doesn't get an email rather than because anything is wrong. They've had our application 5 full days now so we're hoping for some kind of communication soon, even if it's just to say they've got it. We're getting nervous!


----------



## wooty

Hey guys, I was here a year ago or so getting ready for this process. It's finally over (or it has just started haha) Here's my full timeline. I might make a new thread to help others because my application had a mix of circumstances:

- Same sex couple. Both living in New Zealand, moving to UK together.
- Applicant is dual national.
- Applicant had a name change and documents with two different names.
- Applying from NZ (very few applications from this part)
- Using Cash Savings category D alone.
- Accomodation was sorted by purchasing a property in Scotland, which required us to go over and get the documents in person.

Now the timeline:

*Country applying from:* New Zealand - Auckland
*Type of visa applied for:* Settlement - Spouse/CP Priority
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* Online application completed 5-May-16
*Date biometrics taken:* 19-May-16
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* No Idea. After getting Biometrics done in Auckland I mailed the documents to their Postal Bag the same day, never got any feedback from them at all.
*Office location processing your visa: * Manila
*Projected timeline given:* 10 working days + 8 days of travel time between NZ and Philippines. 
*Date your visa was received:* 30-May-16. I never got any feedback from them, I didn't contact them either I just had a notice from the post office telling me I had a package waiting for me.

It wasn't really that long of a wait, it did feel forever though.

I was ready to wait for weeks, they mention on the Priority service page that dual nationals can expect delays but it seems like it wasn't even a factor. I sent both passports but they only kept a copy of my NZ passport bio data and returned the full copies of the other passports.


----------



## ElleBelle

Quick question, so the timeline is based on working days which obviously excludes weekends and public holidays, but are the applicable public holidays the local ones of the processing hub, the U.K. ones or both? 

Counting out the 60 days again, hoping the 60th days has magically changed to a sooner date, haha


----------



## Flo30

His biometrics were 15th March and he just received the email saying they need more time to process his application!

I hope this means we hear soon - this is the first piece of communication we've received. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## stargirl577

Gabyy54 said:


> Anyone have a recent timeline from being approved for a spouse visa from the US: non priority?
> 
> Date online application submitted: 4/13/2016
> Date biometrics taken: 4/19/2016
> Date application mailed: 4/25/2016
> Date received in Sheffield: 4/27/2016
> Date received email stating ONLINE application was recieved: 4/29/2016
> No updates since


Hi! Here are my details, and I just found out today a decision was made. I'm hoping it's positive, but I guess I'll know for sure when UPS delivers my package hopefully later this week.

Date online application submitted: 3/11/2016
Date biometrics taken: 4/4/2016
Date application mailed: 4/4/2016
Date received in Sheffield: 4/11/2016
Date received email stating decision made: 5/31/2016

Now just waiting for delivery. I didn't realize it would take this long as the processing times listed online made it seem like it would be around 30 days. In retrospect, I should have gotten things together sooner. I'm a teacher, and I just finished up my school year last week. Now I can hopefully get over to England in the next couple of weeks and find a fabulous teaching job there! Good luck on yours!!


----------



## expectant

Flo30 said:


> His biometrics were 15th March and he just received the email saying they need more time to process his application!
> 
> I hope this means we hear soon - this is the first piece of communication we've received.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Hi  
My beometrics was on the 15th March too.... Still didn't get any e-mail. Did you ask them for status of visa or they just send it by themselves? 

Hope it's very soon )) Good luck to you !!))))


----------



## Benpo

Updated timeline:

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée, priority Date application submitted online: 16th May 
Date biometrics taken: 19th May 
Date application was signed for by UKVI: 24th May
Date received email saying they've received application and it's being prepared for an ECO: 31st May
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date received email saying a decision has been made: TBC
Date your visa was received: TBC


----------



## sj786

Anxious_ said:


> I had a question, My appointment is next week, If we opt for the courier service, when we show up for biometrics do we bring a stamp and envelope to first deliver them? sorry if this is a stupid question, just dont want to need those things and not have them!


hi, you don't need to book any courier service , VAC will send all your docs to Sheffield , you just need to book your bio matrix app, I have applied from Edmonton and they send all my docs to Sheffield.


----------



## Flo30

Hi!

oh we are the same dates, I hope we hear soon!

I told my husband to call if he didn't hear anything but then they sent the email. I don't think it will do any harm to call them if you don't hear by tomorrow. Only thing is the expense of calling!

Good luck and post when you hear about your visa!


----------



## expectant

Flo30 said:


> Hi!
> 
> oh we are the same dates, I hope we hear soon!
> 
> I told my husband to call if he didn't hear anything but then they sent the email. I don't think it will do any harm to call them if you don't hear by tomorrow. Only thing is the expense of calling!
> 
> Good luck and post when you hear about your visa!


Hi 

Yes i exactly will, you tooo please 

Its 12th week for us, but if count work days without bank holidays its 53 day today...

But still hope to hear on this week ))))


----------



## Nicnacks

*Premium appointment*

Hi Joppa, 

I have a bit of an urgent question! I am looking at making a premium face to face appointment for my ILR application, however the only available appointment is the day before my current Tier 2 Visa expires.

Am I better to stick to a Postal application or am I okay to take the late appointment? 
I am just worried that if there was an issue with the face to face appointment that could jeopardise my getting the visa. Is it pretty much given that as long as I have the appointment the day before I am 'in the queue'?

thanks
Nicole


----------



## CC1984

sj786 said:


> seems like there are not many Canadians here
> 
> Country applying from: Canada - Edmonton
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement wife - non-priority
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 12 MAY
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 May
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: still waiting




Fellow Canadian also submitted in Edmonton!

Country applying from: Canada (Edmonton)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse/Wife
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 11, 2016
Date biometrics taken: May 17, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Not Sure 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 10 weeks
Date your visa was received: Still Waiting

Did you hear anything when your documents arrived in Sheffield from Edmonton? I had an email notice of the online application being received but I haven't heard anything about the documents arriving. :confused2: I emailed for an update today so I guess I will see if they get back to me. I just want to know if they have safely arrived in the UK!


----------



## expectant

Flo30 said:


> Hi!
> 
> oh we are the same dates, I hope we hear soon!
> 
> I told my husband to call if he didn't hear anything but then they sent the email. I don't think it will do any harm to call them if you don't hear by tomorrow. Only thing is the expense of calling!
> 
> Good luck and post when you hear about your visa!


Hi Flo30

Did you call them or email them today?)) Any news?)


----------



## sj786

CC1984 said:


> Fellow Canadian also submitted in Edmonton!
> 
> Country applying from: Canada (Edmonton)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse/Wife
> Date application submitted (online or in person): May 11, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: May 17, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Not Sure
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 10 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Still Waiting
> 
> Did you hear anything when your documents arrived in Sheffield from Edmonton? I had an email notice of the online application being received but I haven't heard anything about the documents arriving. :confused2: I emailed for an update today so I guess I will see if they get back to me. I just want to know if they have safely arrived in the UK!


hey wish you good luck , I will keep you updated with my timeline, 'Online application received' is a generic email from them , It means that they have received your documents ,there is no separate email that they have received your documents next Email you will get will be decision made and documents dispatched.


----------



## expectant

Hello everyone  

Anybody is waiting on the 12th week like me or maybe even more?)))
Really nerveous now and check email every minute...need a good emotions )))) hope to get good news soon ))


----------



## safa2016

Hi all, 
I am new here and this is my timeline

Country applied from: Pakistan (KHI)
Biometrics 21.4.2016
Docs sent to Sheffield 22.4.2016
Docs received in Sheffield 25.4.2016
Inquiry email 15.5.2016 : Application waiting to be assessed
Inquiry email 1.6.2016: No updates available.
Waiting....

Anyone else with a similar timeline? 
All the best to all the members who are waiting for their visas.


----------



## sj786

sj786 said:


> hey wish you good luck , I will keep you updated with my timeline, 'Online application received' is a generic email from them , It means that they have received your documents ,there is no separate email that they have received your documents next Email you will get will be decision made and documents dispatched.


Also did you apply with priority or non priority ?


----------



## tunderule

UPDATE ON MY APPLICATION

VISA APPROVED!!!

Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for:Settlement-husband (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person):March 4th 2016
Date biometrics taken: March 9th 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 14th 2016
On March 14th, they asked for more supporting documents from Sponsor.
On March 22nd, the documents were emailed to them.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date
Date of documents dispatched: DECISION MADE EMAIL FROM SHEFFIELD ( 27/05/2016) 
Date your visa was received: 02 JUN 2016
Date Visa was issued: 25 MAY 2016


Thanks to Joppa... who answered my question the first day .... and my fellow expats that we have exchanged ideas and experiences... I pray everyone will smile at the end...


----------



## expectant

tunderule said:


> UPDATE ON MY APPLICATION
> 
> VISA APPROVED!!!
> 
> Country applying from: Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for:Settlement-husband (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person):March 4th 2016
> Date biometrics taken: March 9th 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 14th 2016
> On March 14th, they asked for more supporting documents from Sponsor.
> On March 22nd, the documents were emailed to them.
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date
> Date of documents dispatched: DECISION MADE EMAIL FROM SHEFFIELD ( 27/05/2016)
> Date your visa was received: 02 JUN 2016
> Date Visa was issued: 25 MAY 2016
> 
> 
> Thanks to Joppa... who answered my question the first day .... and my fellow expats that we have exchanged ideas and experiences... I pray everyone will smile at the end...



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!)))

Hope im next ))))) cross fingers


----------



## vernieceg

tunderule said:


> UPDATE ON MY APPLICATION
> 
> VISA APPROVED!!!
> 
> Country applying from: Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for:Settlement-husband (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person):March 4th 2016
> Date biometrics taken: March 9th 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 14th 2016
> On March 14th, they asked for more supporting documents from Sponsor.
> On March 22nd, the documents were emailed to them.
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date
> Date of documents dispatched: DECISION MADE EMAIL FROM SHEFFIELD ( 27/05/2016)
> Date your visa was received: 02 JUN 2016
> Date Visa was issued: 25 MAY 2016
> 
> 
> Thanks to Joppa... who answered my question the first day .... and my fellow expats that we have exchanged ideas and experiences... I pray everyone will smile at the end...


Congratulations. I've been watching yours. So happy for you 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## vernieceg

tunderule said:


> UPDATE ON MY APPLICATION
> 
> VISA APPROVED!!!
> 
> 
> Date Visa was issued: 25 MAY 2016
> 
> 
> ..


Hey 
Is your vignette sticker / can travel from the 25 May?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mangala1

Congrats bro! I have been watching your timeline ! We thank the almighty God he is wonderful! What were the additional documents they asked your sponsor to ptovide if you dont mind me asking.God is good


----------



## tunderule

Yes i was given 1 month 25/05/2016 to 24/06/2016 







vernieceg said:


> Hey
> Is your vignette sticker / can travel from the 25 May?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tunderule

Thank you so much.... i cant express my feelings...God bless....




vernieceg said:


> Congratulations. I've been watching yours. So happy for you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tunderule

I pray you will receive yours soon in jesus name... will keep you in my prayers..



expectant said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!)))
> 
> Hope im next ))))) cross fingers


----------



## expectant

tunderule said:


> I pray you will receive yours soon in jesus name... will keep you in my prayers..


Thank you !!!!))))))

All best to you )))))


----------



## Azania16

tunderule said:


> UPDATE ON MY APPLICATION
> 
> VISA APPROVED!!!
> 
> Country applying from: Nigeria
> Type of visa applied for:Settlement-husband (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person):March 4th 2016
> Date biometrics taken: March 9th 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 14th 2016
> On March 14th, they asked for more supporting documents from Sponsor.
> On March 22nd, the documents were emailed to them.
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date
> Date of documents dispatched: DECISION MADE EMAIL FROM SHEFFIELD ( 27/05/2016)
> Date your visa was received: 02 JUN 2016
> Date Visa was issued: 25 MAY 2016
> 
> 
> Thanks to Joppa... who answered my question the first day .... and my fellow expats that we have exchanged ideas and experiences... I pray everyone will smile at the end...





Congratulations!!!


----------



## tunderule

Thank you .. i really appreciate. God is wonderful and faithful

She submitted; 
Pictures ( wedding , our history from 2011)
Visa Stamps of visit to me 
Divorce documents
bank statement
Employment contract
Letter from employer
chat logs and emails....
personal letter
Witness letter (a friend of the relationship)
Passport page
tenancy agreement
utility bills

I think that is all she submitted... if i remember any missing i will add up..

Good luck and thank you again...



Mangala1 said:


> Congrats bro! I have been watching your timeline ! We thank the almighty God he is wonderful! What were the additional documents they asked your sponsor to ptovide if you dont mind me asking.God is good


----------



## Mangala1

Thank you...


----------



## ameliabysea

Got my good news yesterday!! Leaving next Sunday - can't wait to be reunited with my husband  

Here's our updated timeline:
Country applying from: Australia (Melbourne)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - priority
Date application submitted (online): 23 May 2016
Date biometrics taken: 25 May 2016
SMS saying visa application was forwarded to UKVI: 4 hours after biometrics taken on 25 May 
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: don't know!
SMS saying 'processed visa was received': 1st June
2 minutes later, another SMS saying 'processed visa will be delivered to chosen address'.

Date your visa was received:2nd June 2016
Actual timeline: 7 working days

Thanks so much to Joppa and Nyclon for all their precious advice and guidance - it made all the difference to my application, I'm convinced.

FYI: Those submitting in Melbourne (no idea about other offices), they no longer require passport photos - they just use the one they take on the day. Also they told me to get rid of the string I had used to tie up my bundle of originals and bundle of copies, and instead gave me bulldog clips to secure them. They returned all originals and half the copies - they kept the copies of the 'accommodation requirement' stuff and the 'genuine relationship' stuff. I would have thought if they were going to keep anything it'd be the financial stuff, but there you go. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## rajputpk

Hello all
I am from pakistan
My husband Eea is national and now setteled in uk with job from 9 month.
I have applied eea family permit with my 18 year old child.
Document submitted
My marriage date 1988
1 my husband passport copy
2 job contract letter my husband
3 house contarct letter my husband
4 pay slips my husband
5 bank statment my husband
6 moneny sending slips from my husband.
7 money reciving slips from me.
8 marriage pictures
9 family pictures when he visit to me of different times and places.
10 facebook 8 year history
11 viber and whtsup history
12 marriage certificate with english translation
13 birth certificate
14 my husband travel history when he visit to me all visas and enter exit immigeation staps copy.
15 my child 18 year old all study documents.
My passport and my child passport.

Can i get visa?please im worried

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tunderule

tunderule said:


> Thank you .. i really appreciate. God is wonderful and faithful
> 
> She submitted;
> Pictures ( wedding , our history from 2011)
> Visa Stamps of visit to me
> Divorce documents
> bank statement
> Employment contract
> Letter from employer
> chat logs and emails....
> personal letter
> Witness letter (a friend of the relationship)
> Passport page
> tenancy agreement
> utility bills
> 
> 
> I think that is all she submitted... if i remember any missing i will add up..
> 
> Good luck and thank you again...



additional docu
Pay slips
Marriage certificate/pictures


----------



## Benpo

Another update today:

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée, priority 
Date application submitted online: 16th May 
Date biometrics taken: 19th May 
Date application was signed for by UKVI: 24th May 
Date received email saying they've received application and it's being prepared for an ECO: 31st May 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Date received email saying a decision has been made: Today! 3rd June
Date your visa was received: TBC

Is there any way we can call or email or anything to find out what the decision is? I've read of some people being told before they received anything in the post?


----------



## sj786

yeh that should be fine , InshaAllah you will get visa ,


----------



## sj786

rajputpk said:


> Hello all
> I am from pakistan
> My husband Eea is national and now setteled in uk with job from 9 month.
> I have applied eea family permit with my 18 year old child.
> Document submitted
> My marriage date 1988
> 1 my husband passport copy
> 2 job contract letter my husband
> 3 house contarct letter my husband
> 4 pay slips my husband
> 5 bank statment my husband
> 6 moneny sending slips from my husband.
> 7 money reciving slips from me.
> 8 marriage pictures
> 9 family pictures when he visit to me of different times and places.
> 10 facebook 8 year history
> 11 viber and whtsup history
> 12 marriage certificate with english translation
> 13 birth certificate
> 14 my husband travel history when he visit to me all visas and enter exit immigeation staps copy.
> 15 my child 18 year old all study documents.
> My passport and my child passport.
> 
> Can i get visa?please im worried
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Yeh it should be fine , InshaAllah you will get visa , they normally issue 5 years EEA family permit


----------



## Award12

*Visa Approved*

1st time poster, but I found your site through searching in February this year, prior to me marrying my Serbian wife. So thank you for all the questions and answers which have enabled me to be with my darling wife. 

My wife's timeline is

Country applying from: Serbia (Belgrade)
Type of visa applied for:Settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online):04th March 2016
Date biometrics taken: March 9th 2016 at Belgrade VAC
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10th March 2016 via email
Office location processing your visa: Not known at present
Projected timeline given: Settlement Visa applications within 60 working days
Date of documents dispatched: Decision made email ( 01/06/2016) 
Date of VAC email (documents ready for collection: 02/06/2016
Date your visa was received: 03 June 2016
Date Visa was issued: 01st June 2016

Validity of vignette : 01/06/2016 to 01/07/2016

I was sweating on the decision, but it looks like they took into account her preferred travel date of mid June. I had also forgotten to include although had my council tax bill and land registry confirmation.

So it looks like a couple of weeks until we can be living together in dear old Blighty

Thank you


----------



## expectant

Award12 said:


> 1st time poster, but I found your site through searching in February this year, prior to me marrying my Serbian wife. So thank you for all the questions and answers which have enabled me to be with my darling wife.
> 
> My wife's timeline is
> 
> Country applying from: Serbia (Belgrade)
> Type of visa applied for:Settlement (non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online):04th March 2016
> Date biometrics taken: March 9th 2016 at Belgrade VAC
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10th March 2016 via email
> Office location processing your visa: Not known at present
> Projected timeline given: Settlement Visa applications within 60 working days
> Date of documents dispatched: Decision made email ( 01/06/2016)
> Date of VAC email (documents ready for collection: 02/06/2016
> Date your visa was received: 03 June 2016
> Date Visa was issued: 01st June 2016
> 
> Validity of vignette : 01/06/2016 to 01/07/2016
> 
> I was sweating on the decision, but it looks like they took into account her preferred travel date of mid June. I had also forgotten to include although had my council tax bill and land registry confirmation.
> 
> So it looks like a couple of weeks until we can be living together in dear old Blighty
> 
> Thank you


Congratulations !!!!)))) really happy for you ))) 

Oh, God please send me message that "decision has been made " today ))))))


----------



## safa2016

all the best! you will be hearing soon!


----------



## medsol

*Still Waiting*

Country applying from:St Petersburg, Russia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person):25/03/2016
Date biometrics taken: 04/04/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 07/04/2016
Office location processing your visa: Unknown
Projected timeline given: 12 or 24 weeks
Date your visa was received: Still waiting

Strangely UKVI published that 100% of the settlement visa applications in April have been processed.

However, we are still waiting. I complained to them. They said that they will reply to my complaint within 20 working days. But they failed to do so.


----------



## Topper

Anyone experiencing receive repeating notify email from vfs?

I got a email from [email protected] stated the application has been received at application centre. I went to the centre and collected the passport and submitted document on the same day.

However, after that I receive same emails everyday, nearly 10copies per day, and a week past I still receive 4 same emails today? How do I report this issue to VFS?


----------



## safa2016

medsol said:


> Country applying from:St Petersburg, Russia
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person):25/03/2016
> Date biometrics taken: 04/04/2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 07/04/2016
> Office location processing your visa: Unknown
> Projected timeline given: 12 or 24 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting
> 
> Strangely UKVI published that 100% of the settlement visa applications in April have been processed.
> 
> However, we are still waiting. I complained to them. They said that they will reply to my complaint within 20 working days. But they failed to do so.


The data they show is the applications that have been processed in April, not the application that were submitted in April. Mine is also submitted in April and still has no clue about whether it is in process or not. Keep positive and wait for 12 weeks atleast. You might get it done before that too. Wait for them to contact you. All the best.


----------



## medsol

safa2016 said:


> The data they show is the applications that have been processed in April, not the application that were submitted in April. Mine is also submitted in April and still has no clue about whether it is in process or not. Keep positive and wait for 12 weeks atleast. You might get it done before that too. Wait for them to contact you. All the best.



Visa processing times
Start again

1Select the location you are making your application from

St. Petersburg, Russian Federation

Change this answer
2Select the visa category you would like to see processing times for

Settlement Visas

Change this answer
3Select the visa type you would like to see processing times for

Settlement

Change this answer

UK Visas & Immigration is committed to offering the best possible service and to processing your application as quickly as possible. The tool gives processing time in working days, excluding weekends and public holidays.
Settlement Visas
Settlement

Most applications are processed within 10 days.
Number of days to process application 10 days
% of applications decided 100%
Note: actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.

The above data is for all decisions made in April 2016


----------



## safa2016

That's great! cause from where i have applied for the visa, they show the process time for 60 days for most applications. for you it must be different. hope you get a reply soon. wish you all the best.


----------



## expectant

medsol said:


> Visa processing times
> Start again
> 
> 1Select the location you are making your application from
> 
> St. Petersburg, Russian Federation
> 
> Change this answer
> 2Select the visa category you would like to see processing times for
> 
> Settlement Visas
> 
> Change this answer
> 3Select the visa type you would like to see processing times for
> 
> Settlement
> 
> Change this answer
> 
> UK Visas & Immigration is committed to offering the best possible service and to processing your application as quickly as possible. The tool gives processing time in working days, excluding weekends and public holidays.
> Settlement Visas
> Settlement
> 
> Most applications are processed within 10 days.
> Number of days to process application 10 days
> % of applications decided 100%
> Note: actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.
> 
> The above data is for all decisions made in April 2016



Hi 
They just show that statistics in April for this kind of visa in St. Petersburg was 100% in 10 working days....its could be mean that in April was just a few applicants and all of them was priority.....because im from StP and im waiting for 60 working days already...and i know some applicants with same situation. So if you didnt pay for priority be ready to wait 12 weeks. Good luck!)))))


----------



## medsol

expectant said:


> Hi
> They just show that statistics in April for this kind of visa in St. Petersburg was 100% in 10 working days....its could be mean that in April was just a few applicants and all of them was priority.....because im from StP and im waiting for 60 working days already...and i know some applicants with same situation. So if you didnt pay for priority be ready to wait 12 weeks. Good luck!)))))


They don't get that many settlement applications. Or even visitor visa applications. When I went with my wife to the visa centre, we were the only people there. I suspect that they process applications really quickly. But if you did not pay extra for the Premium service they make you wait 3 months before returning your passport. Othervise no body will pay for the premium service.


----------



## rajputpk

Hello/Aslumu alykum

Online apply 20 april 16.
Biomtric 25 april 16.
Email rcv from ukba documents has been recived 12 may 16.
I tracked application status they repplied application has been processed amd passports and document will be send within short time 27 may 2016.
But now 10 days passed i they do not any mail about sending my passports and documents.how much time will they take to send my document to me?

I am from pakistan My husband Eea is national and now setteled in uk with job from 9 month. I have applied eea family permit with my 18 year old child. Document submitted My marriage date 1988 1 my husband passport copy 2 job contract letter my husband 3 house contarct letter my husband 4 pay slips my husband 5 bank statment my husband 6 moneny sending slips from my husband. 7 money reciving slips from me. 8 marriage pictures 9 family pictures when he visit to me of different times and places. 10 facebook 8 year history 11 viber and whtsup history 12 marriage certificate with english translation 13 birth certificate 14 my husband travel history when he visit to me all visas and enter exit immigeation staps copy. 15 my child 18 year old all study documents. My passport and my child passport.


----------



## sj786

expectant said:


> Hi
> They just show that statistics in April for this kind of visa in St. Petersburg was 100% in 10 working days....its could be mean that in April was just a few applicants and all of them was priority.....because im from StP and im waiting for 60 working days already...and i know some applicants with same situation. So if you didnt pay for priority be ready to wait 12 weeks. Good luck!)))))


Hi , did you contact them to ask the status as it beyond your actual processing time . email them I would suggest


----------



## sj786

rajputpk said:


> Hello/Aslumu alykum
> 
> Online apply 20 april 16.
> Biomtric 25 april 16.
> Email rcv from ukba documents has been recived 12 may 16.
> I tracked application status they repplied application has been processed amd passports and document will be send within short time 27 may 2016.
> But now 10 days passed i they do not any mail about sending my passports and documents.how much time will they take to send my document to me?
> 
> I am from pakistan My husband Eea is national and now setteled in uk with job from 9 month. I have applied eea family permit with my 18 year old child. Document submitted My marriage date 1988 1 my husband passport copy 2 job contract letter my husband 3 house contarct letter my husband 4 pay slips my husband 5 bank statment my husband 6 moneny sending slips from my husband. 7 money reciving slips from me. 8 marriage pictures 9 family pictures when he visit to me of different times and places. 10 facebook 8 year history 11 viber and whtsup history 12 marriage certificate with english translation 13 birth certificate 14 my husband travel history when he visit to me all visas and enter exit immigeation staps copy. 15 my child 18 year old all study documents. My passport and my child passport.


you should contact your local VAC they might have received your passport .


----------



## neurock15

jmholm said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - non-priority
> Date application submitted (online): 3 Apr 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 8 Apr 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 Apr 2016
> Email from Visa Processing asking for Appendix 2 (oops): 15 Apr 2016
> Email sent with Appendix 2: 17 Apr 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: TBD


Have you received anything from your visa application yet? I am on similar timelines to you!


----------



## neurock15

marpritch said:


> I've been reading this forum since I sent my visa off almost 2 weeks ago! I'm still waiting but I'm very hopeful.
> 
> Applicant's Country: USA
> 
> Visa Type: Settlement/Fiance
> 
> Application Submitted Online: April 15th
> 
> Biometrics Completed: April 19th
> 
> Documents sent to Sheffield: April 22nd
> 
> Documents Received At Sheffield (Courier Tracking): April 27th
> 
> Documents Received at Sheffield (Sheffield E-mail): April 28th
> 
> Decision Made (Sheffield E-mail): TBA!


Have you heard anything back yet???


----------



## angelinammraz

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum but have been reading posts for the past few months!

Just some background info on me, I'm from the United States and my fiance is from England. We met almost 3 years ago (July 4th will be 3 years) when we were both participating in the Disney College Program in Walt Disney World, Orlando! We have been in a relationship for almost 2 and a half years now and are done with traveling back and forth! 

So just a few weeks ago we finally applied online for the fiance settlement visa after a year of talking and researching about it! We literally spent a whole week getting all of our papers and supporting documents together. Reading and re-reading the supporting documents page about a million times just making sure we have everything together! So I thought as we just applied I would post my timeline so far!

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Fiance settlement
Date application submitted (online): May 23rd
Date biometrics taken: June 3rd
Mailed documents to Sheffield: June 3rd
Documents received (courier tracking) in Sheffield: June 6th

We just mailed everything off this past Friday and I tracked it like a crazy person and saw that it arrived and was signed for today! So I'm hoping we get the email soon saying it's been received by them! I'm so impatient when it comes to things like this so I will be checking my email every hour!

I truly hope the best for me and for everyone else who has applied!


----------



## rajputpk

I have tracked my application 27 may 2016 they said decision has been made and passport and documents will be send within short time.but still not recive after 10.can track once again my application.they dont have any objection when i track once again or is it not harmful for my application.they think i am great hurry etc.


----------



## rajputpk

Thank u very much sj786 for your good coments.i am new at this forum.


----------



## rajputpk

I have tracked my application 27 may 2016 they said decision has been made and passport and documents will be send within short time.but still not recive after 10days.can i track once again my application.they dont have any objection when i track once again or is it not harmful for my application.they think i am great hurry etc.


----------



## rajputpk

angelinammraz said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum but have been reading posts for the past few months!
> 
> Just some background info on me, I'm from the United States and my fiance is from England. We met almost 3 years ago (July 4th will be 3 years) when we were both participating in the Disney College Program in Walt Disney World, Orlando! We have been in a relationship for almost 2 and a half years now and are done with traveling back and forth!
> 
> So just a few weeks ago we finally applied online for the fiance settlement visa after a year of talking and researching about it! We literally spent a whole week getting all of our papers and supporting documents together. Reading and re-reading the supporting documents page about a million times just making sure we have everything together! So I thought as we just applied I would post my timeline so far!
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance settlement
> Date application submitted (online): May 23rd
> Date biometrics taken: June 3rd
> Mailed documents to Sheffield: June 3rd
> Documents received (courier tracking) in Sheffield: June 6th
> 
> We just mailed everything off this past Friday and I tracked it like a crazy person and saw that it arrived and was signed for today! So I'm hoping we get the email soon saying it's been received by them! I'm so impatient when it comes to things like this so I will be checking my email every hour!
> 
> I truly hope the best for me and for everyone else who has applied!



You will get news soon.i pray for you.i am also waiting for my reply my friend.


----------



## rajputpk

sj786 said:


> rajputpk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello/Aslumu alykum
> 
> Online apply 20 april 16.
> Biomtric 25 april 16.
> Email rcv from ukba documents has been recived 12 may 16.
> I tracked application status they repplied application has been processed amd passports and document will be send within short time 27 may 2016.
> But now 10 days passed i they do not any mail about sending my passports and documents.how much time will they take to send my document to me?
> 
> I am from pakistan My husband Eea is national and now setteled in uk with job from 9 month. I have applied eea family permit with my 18 year old child. Document submitted My marriage date 1988 1 my husband passport copy 2 job contract letter my husband 3 house contarct letter my husband 4 pay slips my husband 5 bank statment my husband 6 moneny sending slips from my husband. 7 money reciving slips from me. 8 marriage pictures 9 family pictures when he visit to me of different times and places. 10 facebook 8 year history 11 viber and whtsup history 12 marriage certificate with english translation 13 birth certificate 14 my husband travel history when he visit to me all visas and enter exit immigeation staps copy. 15 my child 18 year old all study documents. My passport and my child passport.
> 
> 
> 
> you should contact your local VAC they might have received your passport .
Click to expand...

I have tracked my application 27 may 2016 they said decision has been made and passport and documents will be send within short time.but still not recive after 10days.can i track once again my application.they dont have any objection when i track once again or is it not harmful for my application.they think i in am great hurry etc.


----------



## Summerlove10

I have this same timeline, but haven't heard anything yet 



neurock15 said:


> marpritch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading this forum since I sent my visa off almost 2 weeks ago! I'm still waiting but I'm very hopeful.
> 
> Applicant's Country: USA
> 
> Visa Type: Settlement/Fiance
> 
> Application Submitted Online: April 15th
> 
> Biometrics Completed: April 19th
> 
> Documents sent to Sheffield: April 22nd
> 
> Documents Received At Sheffield (Courier Tracking): April 27th
> 
> Documents Received at Sheffield (Sheffield E-mail): April 28th
> 
> Decision Made (Sheffield E-mail): TBA!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard anything back yet???
Click to expand...


----------



## Benpo

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée, priority 
Date application submitted online: 16th May 
Date biometrics taken: 19th May 
Date application was signed for by UKVI: 24th May 
Date received email saying they've received application and it's being prepared for an ECO: 31st May 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Date received email saying a decision has been made: 3rd June
Date your visa was received: 6th June

We got our visa today! At least we think we did...there's a stamp in the passport but no letter. Should we have a letter also?


----------



## marpritch

Gabyy54 said:


> I have this same timeline, but haven't heard anything yet


Nope. Got an email today saying it hasn't been processed yet :/


----------



## Anxious_

Just got home from doing my biometrics! Feel such a relief off of my shoulders now!

ountry applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry, priority 
Date application submitted online: 27th May 
Date biometrics taken: June 6th 
Date application was signed for by UKVI: 
Date received email saying they've received application and it's being prepared for an ECO: 
Office location processing your visa: New York
Timeline given: 5-10 days
Date received email saying a decision has been made: 
Date your visa was received:


----------



## ORD2LHR

First time poster, but wanted to provide my timeline:

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted online: May 20th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: May 23, 2016
Date application was signed for by UKVI: May 25, 2016
Date received email saying they've received application and it's being prepared for an ECO: June 1, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date received email saying a decision has been made: June 3, 2016
Date your visa was received: June 6, 2016

In terms of proof of genuine relationship, we provided:
1) Affidavits from my spouse and I that were 2-3 pages each and described how we met, our relationship, our wedding, etc.
2) About 20 pictures, with a one sentence caption describing each picture
3) About 100 pages of text message communications that sampled the entirety of our relationship 
4) Printed flight itineraries of our trips to see one another and our trips with one another


----------



## tunderule

am so happy for u ... congratulations!!!!! 



Benpo said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancée, priority
> Date application submitted online: 16th May
> Date biometrics taken: 19th May
> Date application was signed for by UKVI: 24th May
> Date received email saying they've received application and it's being prepared for an ECO: 31st May
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date received email saying a decision has been made: 3rd June
> Date your visa was received: 6th June
> 
> We got our visa today! At least we think we did...there's a stamp in the passport but no letter. Should we have a letter also?


----------



## tunderule

Congratulations!!




ORD2LHR said:


> First time poster, but wanted to provide my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (priority)
> Date application submitted online: May 20th, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: May 23, 2016
> Date application was signed for by UKVI: May 25, 2016
> Date received email saying they've received application and it's being prepared for an ECO: June 1, 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date received email saying a decision has been made: June 3, 2016
> Date your visa was received: June 6, 2016
> 
> In terms of proof of genuine relationship, we provided:
> 1) Affidavits from my spouse and I that were 2-3 pages each and described how we met, our relationship, our wedding, etc.
> 2) About 20 pictures, with a one sentence caption describing each picture
> 3) About 100 pages of text message communications that sampled the entirety of our relationship
> 4) Printed flight itineraries of our trips to see one another and our trips with one another


----------



## Liamvnka

Country applying from: Australia (Sydney)
Type of visa applied for: YMS Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online): 15 May 2016
Date biometrics taken: 18 May 2016
SMS saying visa application was forwarded to UKVI: 1hr after biometrics on the 15th May
Office location processing your visa: Manilla
Projected timeline given: 15 Working Days
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: don't know!
SMS saying 'processed visa was received': 2nd June

Date your visa was received: tba

Actual timeline: 14 working days (currently)

I received the processed visa received text on the 2nd of june but haven't heard anything since this text. Should i be worried?


----------



## Joppa

Not really, as it takes a while for Manila to send your documents back to NZ.


----------



## sj786

rajputpk said:


> I have tracked my application 27 may 2016 they said decision has been made and passport and documents will be send within short time.but still not recive after 10.can track once again my application.they dont have any objection when i track once again or is it not harmful for my application.they think i am great hurry etc.


Pleasure , no it doesnt effect your application or anything if you check your status again and again , you can check as many time you want to


----------



## Flo30

expectant said:


> Hi
> My beometrics was on the 15th March too.... Still didn't get any e-mail. Did you ask them for status of visa or they just send it by themselves?
> 
> Hope it's very soon )) Good luck to you !!))))




Hi all!


my husband has had an update and it says "decision made" my heart almost came out of my chest. how long does it take for them to send the passport from Sheffield?
It has been 12weeks to the day that his biometrics were taken!

I am so excited but also very nervous because we don't know if it is good or bad news.


----------



## aaa1986

*Spouse Visa*

I was denied entry into the UK back in January, I began working on my Spouse Visa with an Immigration lawyer in March. Despite worrying that I would be rejected based on my travel history, it was a very smooth process with only a little bit longer wait than usual. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 25. March 2016
Date biometrics taken: 30. March 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7. April 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: About 1 month, it took 7 weeks though
Date of "Decision Reached E-mail": 26. May 2016
Date your visa was received: 31. May 2016
Departure to England: 12. June 2016

Best of luck to everyone still in the process!


----------



## Anxious_

Country applying from:Canada
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry (Priority) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 27. March 2016
Date biometrics taken: 6th June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7 June 2016
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 5-10 days
Date of "Decision Reached E-mail": 
Date your visa was received: 


wow this is so exciting!!


----------



## neurock15

Quick random question.... is there any time of day on average when people are receiving the email from the visa people to say that their visa is being dispatched back to them? 

i seem to be checking every hour and its driving me insane!


----------



## dawnyphd

*Would love feedback!*

Hi All,

I am married to a UK citizen, and this will be my second spouse visa (my previous one expired in December 2015 because we decided to live in the US for a while). My last one took 3.5 weeks so I didn't think I needed to pay for priority (especially now that we have that NHS fee this time around). Anyway, my husband, infant son and I are booked to leave June 23rd. Our house is sold, and my health insurance will run out after July even if I'm not able to leave, so my husband and son have to go no matter what as they are citizens and would be covered by NHS. Anyway, I am two weeks away from having my family and all of my possessions head across the pond without me. 

Here's my timeline, I would love some feedback on what's happening over there as I keep getting told that my application hasn't even been looked at yet.

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): online April 7th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: I think it was April 15th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 19, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Summerlove10

My biometrics were on April 19th and mine hasn't been looked at either :/ thinking they should be getting to this timeline within the next week or so. Feels like it's taking so long!


----------



## CC1984

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online May 10th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: May 17th, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 18th, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: June 8th, 2016!!

I received my visa- it was valid as of June 3rd! We submitted through Edmonton Visa Application Centre and asked for a travel date of June 10th. We made this decision based on the posted February dates that stated visa's were being processed within 1 month. I never expected this to go through as quickly as it did! Thinking positive thoughts for everyone who is waiting to hear. =)


----------



## neurock15

CC1984 said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online May 10th, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: May 17th, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 18th, 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: June 8th, 2016!!
> 
> I received my visa- it was valid as of June 3rd! We submitted through Edmonton Visa Application Centre and asked for a travel date of June 10th. We made this decision based on the posted February dates that stated visa's were being processed within 1 month. I never expected this to go through as quickly as it did! Thinking positive thoughts for everyone who is waiting to hear. =)


This may be a random question... but for those people who have received their passports back... is there a general consensus of email timings to say the passport is on its way back to you??????


----------



## spaceycadette

Hi all... thanks to everyone for all of their supportive and informative posts to one another!

I've been reading this forum off an on for over a year while embarking on this visa quest but never joined or posted until today.....I'm getting antsy now about everything (although based on other posts I probably shouldn't) and felt the need for some commiseration! In retrospect I think we should have paid for priority but at the time I didn't think it would have made much difference...I think I was wrong....oh well!!  

I suppose as long as I am in the UK for my wedding on 13 August I should count my blessings. I'm not sure how I would break it to all of the wedding guests who have paid for transatlantic flights that I won't be attending!!   (although I also have tickets for Glastonbury at the end of June and would really like to go! )

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee
Date application submitted (online or in person): online April 14th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: April 18th 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 27, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: up to 12 weeks I guess? although on the website, the processing time said 96% of USA settlement applications were processed in 30 business days, which has passed..
Date your visa was received: still waiting....hoping for next week based on some of the other recent timelines!

Best of luck to everyone, especially dawnyphd, it sounds like you really need yours to come through....hoping for the best!!!


----------



## marpritch

We have almost the exact same timeline other than my biometrics were on the 19th instead of the 18th. Still waiting. I email almost daily for a status update lol.


----------



## CC1984

neurock15 said:


> This may be a random question... but for those people who have received their passports back... is there a general consensus of email timings to say the passport is on its way back to you??????


Email timeline:
-June 2nd, 0:10AM mountain time (MT): emailed and received update that my application had been processed. 
-June 3rd, approx 1:50AM MT: received the "decision has been made" email (8:50am UK time (BST))
-June 6th-June 8th: Fairly regular emails from DHL while the package was in transit. 

For my sanity I tried to relax when it wasn't UK office hours. I know that's easier said than done. =)


----------



## zazumtl

Hello! 

Congratulations on all those who received their visa! I really hope to get mine soon!

Here is my timeline.


Country applying from: CANADA (Montreal)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 22 April 2016
Date biometrics taken: 26 April 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27. April 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date of "Decision Reached E-mail": 
Date your visa was received: 
Departure to England: 

Anyone else applying from Canada with a similar timeline! Would love to have some reassurance by some April applicants!


----------



## ElleBelle

Day 40 today... So frustrating since another application with the same bio date of 8 April was processed and they got their visa yesterday. Apparently a decision was made last week Friday. 

No decision for us yet :disappointed:Anyone else from South Africa with a bio date of 8 April?


----------



## sj786

CC1984 said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online May 10th, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: May 17th, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 18th, 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: June 8th, 2016!!
> 
> I received my visa- it was valid as of June 3rd! We submitted through Edmonton Visa Application Centre and asked for a travel date of June 10th. We made this decision based on the posted February dates that stated visa's were being processed within 1 month. I never expected this to go through as quickly as it did! Thinking positive thoughts for everyone who is waiting to hear. =)


hey Really happy for you , My biometrics was on 12th May , still didnt here anything back from them


----------



## Psymun

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa - Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 18 April 2016
Date biometrics taken: 21 April 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 April 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

If they were keeping within the 30 business days, we'd hear this week - but, looks like the Summer delay is kicking in.


----------



## marpritch

I'm at 35 business days and still hasn't been processed. Hopefully i'll hear something soon.


----------



## expectant

Hello everyone  

Country applying from: Ru
Type of visa applied for: Fiancée/settlement (Non-priority)
Date biometrics taken: March 15th, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 16th, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date your visa was received: June 9th, 2016!!

Visa approved!!!!)))))))) I'm sooooooo happy!!!!!!! Good luck for everybody who is still waiting it's really long procces but now I'm sooooooo happy ))))))))))


----------



## marpritch

I keep getting emails saying that there are no updates on the status of my visa. I applied in mid April. Not sure why all of the sudden there's no updates?


----------



## Psymun

marpritch said:


> I keep getting emails saying that there are no updates on the status of my visa. I applied in mid April. Not sure why all of the sudden there's no updates?


I don't think it's especially concerning - seems it's a fairly standard response, and could just be that the place doing the tracking doesn't have access to as much as those in Sheffield doing the actual processing


----------



## Summerlove10

Same! I've messaged a few times and always no update. Been 7 weeks. My husband came for a visit and leaves to go back tomorrow. We were hoping there was a sliiiiight chance I'd be going with.  



marpritch said:


> I keep getting emails saying that there are no updates on the status of my visa. I applied in mid April. Not sure why all of the sudden there's no updates?


----------



## virgo93

ElleBelle said:


> Day 40 today... So frustrating since another application with the same bio date of 8 April was processed and they got their visa yesterday. Apparently a decision was made last week Friday.
> 
> No decision for us yet :disappointed:Anyone else from South Africa with a bio date of 8 April?


Did mine on April 6, still havent heard anything as well


----------



## GE2016

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé (priority)
Date application submitted (online): June 1, 2016
Date biometrics taken: June 6, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 9, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: ???

Just thought I'd add my info here, since I check daily to see if anyone is on a similar timeline to me. Mainly interested in how priority applications tend to go during the summer!


----------



## safa2016

expectant said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Country applying from: Ru
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancée/settlement (Non-priority)
> Date biometrics taken: March 15th, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 16th, 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Date your visa was received: June 9th, 2016!!
> 
> Visa approved!!!!)))))))) I'm sooooooo happy!!!!!!! Good luck for everybody who is still waiting it's really long procces but now I'm sooooooo happy ))))))))))


congrats to you! I think march applicants are getting the results now.. April ones will take approx a month more.. Still waiting!


----------



## ElleBelle

Virgo93, which VAC did you use? We are two days apart. Hopefully we'll hear soon! Please keep me posted and I'll do the same :blush:


----------



## Anxious_

Just got the email that I GOT MY VISA! priority really paid off as i only did biometrics on monday! Thanks to everyone on this forum!

Hey everyone!
I wanted to thank everyone on this forum, its been a crazy 10 months preparing to do this and it all got accepted in less than one week! On july 2nd I will be moving to the UK on my 5th year Ancestry Visa! Huge thank you to Joppa for always answering my questions! If anyone has any questions about the visa or my experience with this particular one id be more than willing to help! Good luck to everyone else waiting!♡


----------



## johnygius

Hello I wanted to post my EEAA family permit because I haven't found much of a timeline regarding this:

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement / EEA
Date application submitted MAY 25, 2016
Date biometrics taken: MAY 27, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: JUN 07,2016
Office location processing your visa: NEW YORK, NEW YORK
Projected timeline given: 30 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received:APPROVED ON JUN 09 48 HOURS.

THANKS


----------



## marpritch

I email them almost everyday asking for an update on the status of my visa lol. Usually I get a response that states it has yet to be assessed by and ECO. The email's I received today however imply that it's being assessed at this moment. So hopefully that means they will reach a decision this week. 

My Biometrics were on April 19th.


----------



## neurock15

marpritch said:


> I email them almost everyday asking for an update on the status of my visa lol. Usually I get a response that states it has yet to be assessed by and ECO. The email's I received today however imply that it's being assessed at this moment. So hopefully that means they will reach a decision this week.
> 
> My Biometrics were on April 19th.


marpritch.... 

Can I please ask who you are emailing to get an update?
Also... how was the wording different on todays email? 

(sorry to be nosey!!!!)


----------



## abwebb02

*USA Non-priority April received!*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): March 29, 2016
Date biometrics taken: April 4, 2016
Date email that documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 15, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date email notification of decision: June 7, 2016
Date visa was received: June 9, 2016

This makes my process 46 days (9 weeks) since biometrics and 37 days (7 weeks) since the application materials were received in Sheffield. Long wait, but so excited to be heading back and getting married!

Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## Scrgirl173

*Non Priority Fiancé Visa*

Country applying from: USA (Texas)
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 31 March 2016
Date biometrics taken: 8 April 2016
Date email that documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15 April 2016 at 7:34 AM CST
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date email notification of decision: 7 June 2016 at 9:33 AM CST
Date visa was received: 9 June 2016

Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## CC1984

sj786 said:


> hey Really happy for you , My biometrics was on 12th May , still didnt here anything back from them


Sorry to hear you haven't heard anything. Have you emailed for an update on the progress?


----------



## CC1984

sj786 said:


> hey Really happy for you , My biometrics was on 12th May , still didnt here anything back from them


Sorry to hear you haven't heard anything. Have you emailed for an update?


----------



## sj786

CC1984 said:


> Sorry to hear you haven't heard anything. Have you emailed for an update?


yeh I have Emailed them last week , they said its still in the waiting list


----------



## virgo93

Sheffield, my husband called yesterday and they said the processing time is 90 days from you got the email that your application is being processed. So hopefully by end month i'll hear from them.


----------



## angelinammraz

I sent off my application and supporting documents for my fiance visa (non-priority) last week and it arrived on Monday but I still haven't gotten an email saying it's been received. Is that normal?? Or maybe I'm just being impatient.


----------



## Flo30

my husband's visa got rejected and we are absolutely devastated. they say that they don't think we are in a genuine relationship and that i don't meet the financial requirement.

we have been together for 18months and are so in love we are devastated and i earn £24k per annum and have been above the threshold of £18,600 for three years.

we are going to appeal and have until the 28th June. We are heartbroken.

Country applying from: Ghana
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): 3 March 2016
Date biometrics taken: 15 March 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date email notification of decision: 7 June 2016 
Date visa was received: 9 June 2016
Visa rejected : 10th June 2016


----------



## fpatel10

Timeline...

Country applying from: Canada (non priority)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): 26 May 2016
Date biometrics taken: 10 May 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 4-10 weeks by person at Centre
Date email notification of decision:
Date visa was received:


----------



## marpritch

My Biometrics was on April 19th.

I received an email yesterday stating that my visa has been processed. It didn't say that a decision has been made but at least it's on the right track. I should get an email next week and hopefully the visa shortly after. (if approved)


----------



## marpritch

Just received an email saying a decision has been made and dispatched!!! I am so nervous!!!

Applying from: America
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (non-priority)
Office processing visa: Sheffield Uk
Projected timeline up to 12 weeks
Application submitted online: 14th April 2016
Biometrics taken: 19th April 2016
Documents sent: 22nd April 2016
Documents received: 27th April 2016
Decision made email: 10th June 2016
Documents shipped and email with tracking info: 11th June 2016
Visa received: TBA!!!


----------



## Cherryblossom1

Hi all, been reading around this forum for a while...really happy for those with visas approved and good luck to the rest of us waiting! 
Im applying from doha, qatar and havent come across many fellow applicants from this part of the world...would be interested to hear of similar timelines processed at the abu dhabi office, where ours was sent off too...

My timeline...

Applying from: Doha, Qatar
applied for: Spouse (non-priority) 
Office processing visa: Abu Dhabi, UAE
Projected timeline: up to 12 weeks Application submitted online: 28th April 2016 
Biometrics taken and documents submitted: 9th may 2016 
Email that application is being prepared for assessment: 12th may 2016
Decision made email: *waiting*
Documents /visa ready to collect: *waiting*

Best of luck to all!!!


----------



## Williams_84

*From US*

I am usually so even-keeled and non-dramatic... but this process has been so hard!!! Not being able to live with my husband just sucks. It took them 9 days (7 business) to verify they received the application.

Does anyone know if they are running slower? It seems like the Feb/March applications were processed in 5-6 weeks but lately most of the timelines are 7-8 weeks.

Applying from: United States
Applied for: Spouse (non-priority) 
Office processing visa: Sheffield
Application submitted online: April 21, 2016 
Biometrics taken: April 26, 2016
Documents mailed: April 28, 2016
UPS Tracking verified delivery was on: May 3, 2016
Email that application was received: May 11, 2016
Decision made email: TBA
Documents /visa ready to collect: TBA


----------



## Summerlove10

Yea, my biometrics were a week before yours and I continue to have no updates. Seems like it's still going to be awhile :/ 



Williams_84 said:


> I am usually so even-keeled and non-dramatic... but this process has been so hard!!! Not being able to live with my husband just sucks. It took them 9 days (7 business) to verify they received the application.
> 
> Does anyone know if they are running slower? It seems like the Feb/March applications were processed in 5-6 weeks but lately most of the timelines are 7-8 weeks.
> 
> Applying from: United States
> Applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
> Office processing visa: Sheffield
> Application submitted online: April 21, 2016
> Biometrics taken: April 26, 2016
> Documents mailed: April 28, 2016
> UPS Tracking verified delivery was on: May 3, 2016
> Email that application was received: May 11, 2016
> Decision made email: TBA
> Documents /visa ready to collect: TBA


----------



## Williams_84

angelinammraz said:


> I sent off my application and supporting documents for my fiance visa (non-priority) last week and it arrived on Monday but I still haven't gotten an email saying it's been received. Is that normal?? Or maybe I'm just being impatient.


My reply took 9 days; they received it (per UPS tracking) on May 2 but didn't e-mail me a confirmation until the 11th.


----------



## marpritch

My biometrics were on April 19th and my application is on it's way so yours should be soon as well.


----------



## Psymun

Williams_84 said:


> I am usually so even-keeled and non-dramatic... but this process has been so hard!!! Not being able to live with my husband just sucks. It took them 9 days (7 business) to verify they received the application.
> 
> Does anyone know if they are running slower? It seems like the Feb/March applications were processed in 5-6 weeks but lately most of the timelines are 7-8 weeks.
> 
> Applying from: United States
> Applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
> Office processing visa: Sheffield
> Application submitted online: April 21, 2016
> Biometrics taken: April 26, 2016
> Documents mailed: April 28, 2016
> UPS Tracking verified delivery was on: May 3, 2016
> Email that application was received: May 11, 2016
> Decision made email: TBA
> Documents /visa ready to collect: TBA



Yes, there's a summer slowdown - last year around May - July the average processing time increased by a few weeks. Frustrating, I know - we mailed ours off in April - but as long as you know they have it, every day is just another step closer to an answer!


----------



## ElleBelle

I am seriously considering withdrawing my application and resubmitting with priority. Seems the priority apps take no longer than 10 working days... Will have to pay the fees again but I'm getting desperate. Basically watching my daughter grow up without her dad


----------



## Jmegs

Hi was wondering if you heard anything yet?


----------



## Jmegs

ElleBelle said:


> I am seriously considering withdrawing my application and resubmitting with priority. Seems the priority apps take no longer than 10 working days... Will have to pay the fees again but I'm getting desperate. Basically watching my daughter grow up without her dad


Just seen this, don't do that you have waited this long already!


----------



## Summerlove10

So I have a question..do the timelines for fiancé vs spouse visa run a little differently? Because it seems like fiancés are getting a quicker reply than spouses.


----------



## AuroraSkye

ElleBelle said:


> I am seriously considering withdrawing my application and resubmitting with priority. Seems the priority apps take no longer than 10 working days... Will have to pay the fees again but I'm getting desperate. Basically watching my daughter grow up without her dad


There isn't an option for guaranteed or faster processing. The only thing priority does is that your application is put ahead of non-priority which is why they seem to get a reply quicker. We are into summer times now, so processing is going to take much longer. I know it's rough waiting, just hang in there! You are already this far!




Gabyy54 said:


> So I have a question..do the timelines for fiancé vs spouse visa run a little differently? Because it seems like fiancés are getting a quicker reply than spouses.


Don't believe so, since the application and supporting documents are the same (except for intent to marry vs already married). It depends on what country you are applying from, what office is processing, and whether non-priority or priority. These three variables are really what influences the timelines I think.


----------



## ElleBelle

You guys are right... Will be silly to apply again! Day 42 today so fingers crossed we hear soon 

Keep the timelines coming. They are all so encouraging!


----------



## marpritch

Well I received the decision made email on Friday and my tracking number but they still haven't shipped it so I'm a little annoyed. I've been waiting for so long I just want them to ship it already!


----------



## Jmegs

I did my biometrics 13May from Pretoria, South Africa so I have ages yet ?


----------



## MarcoLiz29

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for:EEA family permit
Date application submitted (online): June 2nd 
Date biometrics taken:1June 6th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email of receipt June 13th (Mailed on June 8th)
Office location processing your visa:NYC
Projected timeline given: 15 working days 
Date your visa was received:Not yet


----------



## Raneem

Hello everyone,
Just to double check please: I got my spouse visa on 6 January 2014, entered UK on 2 March 2014, my visa will expire in 6 October 2016, when is the earliest date to submit mud application?? 

That a lot


----------



## ExpFr

*My Timeline - Visa Granted*

Visa Type C
Visa Application Center: Paris, France

Application submitted online: May 18
Biometrics & supporting documents submitted at VAC: May 23
Decision made email: June 9
Passport received by mail with Visa on: June 13

Visa assessed in 12 working days

Good luck everyone


----------



## sj786

Seems like they are processing April month visas now . looks like MAY will be processed in July (non priority


----------



## nyclon

Please read the 1st post in the sticky which explains.


----------



## fpatel10

Anyone know the current processing times for Canada?

The Uk Gov website says 30 days 83% and 60 days 100%...

Any real results?


----------



## Azania16

Flo30 said:


> my husband's visa got rejected and we are absolutely devastated. they say that they don't think we are in a genuine relationship and that i don't meet the financial requirement.
> 
> we have been together for 18months and are so in love we are devastated and i earn £24k per annum and have been above the threshold of £18,600 for three years.
> 
> we are going to appeal and have until the 28th June. We are heartbroken.
> 
> Country applying from: Ghana
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online): 3 March 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 15 March 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date email notification of decision: 7 June 2016
> Date visa was received: 9 June 2016
> Visa rejected : 10th June 2016






Flo30 so sorry to hear about your husband's visa...good luck with the appeal, I hope everything works out and he is with you very soon.


----------



## tab&tanz

Country applying from : UAE
Type of visa applied for :spouse visa / settlement / non priority.
Application submitted (online) : 22 May 2016
appointment Date: 29th May biometrics taken/ submitted documents.
location: VFS WAFI MALL DUBAI
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1st June 2016 UK visa application prepared for assessment by an Entry Clearance Officer.
Projected timeline given: 60 working days 
Date your visa was received:??


----------



## LoveLondon

*Canada Timelines*

Application submitted from: Toronto
Application submitted online: 28th May
Biometrics appointment: 7th Jun
Supporting docs received in Sheffield: 8th Jun
Decision made: 13th Jun (Email received stating that "Your processed application is ready for pick up at the Visa Application Centre in Toronto."). It's unclear as to what the decision made is, the email is very vague. Fingers crossed.
Outcome: TBD


----------



## sj786

LoveLondon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are my Husband's timelines. I hope this helps.
> 
> Application submitted from: Toronto, Canada
> Application submitted online: 28th May
> Biometrics appointment: 7th Jun
> Supporting docs received in Sheffield: 8th Jun
> Decision made: 13th Jun (Email received stating that "Your processed application is ready for pick up at the Visa Application Centre in Toronto."). It's unclear as to what the decision made is, the email is very vague. Fingers crossed.
> Outcome: TBD


did you take priority service ?


----------



## ElleBelle

So yesterday I was considering withdrawing my application and resubmitting. As a last resort I sent of an status inquiry via e-mail. My normal lunchtime response never came. I woke up just past midnight with a sudden urge to check my phone. I checked and bam... A decision has been made. 

Can't actually believe it! Freaking out just a tad.


----------



## Flo30

Azania16 said:


> Flo30 so sorry to hear about your husband's visa...good luck with the appeal, I hope everything works out and he is with you very soon.


thank you so much, we are going to fight the decision and I have printed out all 44,000 facebook messages between us to prove we are real and talk every day. the decision made is one where we feel the ECO didn't even look at our application properly because we sent so much evidence


----------



## LoveLondon

sj786 said:


> did you take priority service ?


No, this was via the non-priority route.


----------



## sj786

LoveLondon said:


> No, this was via the non-priority route.


wow lucky you , I applied on 13th may from Edmonton , didn't here anything back from them yet


----------



## rajputpk

Country applying from pakistan
Eea family permit
Online apply 20/04/2016
Attend vac and submitted document 25/04/016
Email recive from ukhub that application under consideration 15/05/016
Email recive that decision made when i tracked 27/05/016
After 20 days i recive sms from vfs that my application is ready for collection 13/06/016

Embassy did not send any mail about sending my document back to me.is it a normal?and they made decision within 25 days when i applied.is it normal?please tell me


----------



## LoveLondon

sj786 said:


> wow lucky you , I applied on 13th may from Edmonton , didn't here anything back from them yet


Still unsure whether it's good or bad news. We find out today when we pick up our docs. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## sj786

LoveLondon said:


> Still unsure whether it's good or bad news. We find out today when we pick up our docs. I'll keep you posted.


wish you good luck


----------



## Jmegs

So excited for you, please let us know the outcome


----------



## spaceycadette

*Processed!*

I've been pestering the visa enquiry service with annoying emails a lot over the last week and finally, progress! They said it's been processed and "the application should be with you in the next few days"! 

I applied non-priority for a fiancee visa from the US....biometrics on April 18 and they notified me on April 27 of receiving the application. 

So excited/nervous now! 

Good luck to everyone else! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## neurock15

spaceycadette said:


> I've been pestering the visa enquiry service with annoying emails a lot over the last week and finally, progress! They said it's been processed and "the application should be with you in the next few days"!
> 
> I applied non-priority for a fiancee visa from the US....biometrics on April 18 and they notified me on April 27 of receiving the application.
> 
> So excited/nervous now!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else! Fingers crossed!!



Did you get an email from the Sheffield office?

We are on similar timelines... I have my fingers crossed too!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## spaceycadette

Flo30 said:


> thank you so much, we are going to fight the decision and I have printed out all 44,000 facebook messages between us to prove we are real and talk every day. the decision made is one where we feel the ECO didn't even look at our application properly because we sent so much evidence


Good luck, Flo, I really hope it works out for you and your husband!!!


----------



## spaceycadette

neurock15 said:


> Did you get an email from the Sheffield office?
> 
> We are on similar timelines... I have my fingers crossed too!!!!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks!! Good luck with yours too! Seems like the ones from mid-April are getting processed now! 

I haven't gotten the official email from Sheffield yet, just the reply from the UKVI enquiry service saying it was processed and I should get the application back in a few days


----------



## Raneem

nyclon said:


> Please read the 1st post in the sticky which explains.


the lawyer told us" me and my husband" not to apply earlier than 28 days from visa expire date as its the best to get a visa, is this right?? if I applied by that date when can I next apply for ILR?? will my next visa be affected??

please reply me


----------



## Joppa

Any unexpired portion of your existing visa will be added to your new, so if you apply 28 days before expiry for ILR, you will have lived 5 years (minus 28 days, which is allowed).


----------



## LoveLondon

LoveLondon said:


> Application submitted from: Toronto
> Application submitted online: 28th May
> Biometrics appointment: 7th Jun
> Supporting docs received in Sheffield: 8th Jun
> Decision made: 13th Jun (Email received stating that "Your processed application is ready for pick up at the Visa Application Centre in Toronto."). It's unclear as to what the decision made is, the email is very vague. Fingers crossed.
> Outcome: TBD


Update: VISA approved. Picked up the passport & supporting docs today. 

GOOD LUCK TO THOSE STILL WAITING TO HEAR BACK.


----------



## vernieceg

LoveLondon said:


> Update: VISA approved. Picked up the passport & supporting docs today.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO THOSE STILL WAITING TO HEAR BACK.


Congratulations. Is this for the spouse/fiancé visa or EEA family permit?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveLondon

vernieceg said:


> Congratulations. Is this for the spouse/fiancé visa or EEA family permit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Hi There,

It's for the Spouse Visa.


----------



## rajputpk

I have got my eea family permit today by the grace of GOD.THANK GOD


----------



## GE2016

Congrats to everyone getting decisions!! Exciting times for everyone.

A little update to my application timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé (priority)
Date application submitted (online): June 1, 2016
Date biometrics taken: June 6, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 9, 2016 (~2pm UK time)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision email received: June 15, 2016 (~12pm UK time)
Date your visa was received: Hopefully in two to three days once they post it.

So it seems US priority spousal visas are being processed in roughly four working days. Do have some anxiety that it'll be a "no"... Do they really not forewarn you?


----------



## Princess31

marpritch said:


> Just received an email saying a decision has been made and dispatched!!! I am so nervous!!!
> 
> Applying from: America
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance (non-priority)
> Office processing visa: Sheffield Uk
> Projected timeline up to 12 weeks
> Application submitted online: 14th April 2016
> Biometrics taken: 19th April 2016
> Documents sent: 22nd April 2016
> Documents received: 27th April 2016
> Decision made email: 10th June 2016
> Documents shipped and email with tracking info: 11th June 2016
> Visa received: TBA!!!


Lucky you I'm still waiting on mines I mailed all my documents out the same time u did I only have a email with them saying they receive my application but still waiting on the Final one hope I get something by this month I'm so ready to be with my fiancé


----------



## Summerlove10

My dates are the same as marpritch too and I haven't heard anything. I really wonder how they go about working on applications. Hmm 



Princess31 said:


> marpritch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received an email saying a decision has been made and dispatched!!! I am so nervous!!!
> 
> Applying from: America
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance (non-priority)
> Office processing visa: Sheffield Uk
> Projected timeline up to 12 weeks
> Application submitted online: 14th April 2016
> Biometrics taken: 19th April 2016
> Documents sent: 22nd April 2016
> Documents received: 27th April 2016
> Decision made email: 10th June 2016
> Documents shipped and email with tracking info: 11th June 2016
> Visa received: TBA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you I'm still waiting on mines I mailed all my documents out the same time u did I only have a email with them saying they receive my application but still waiting on the Final one hope I get something by this month I'm so ready to be with my fiancé
Click to expand...


----------



## KynaFaye

Hello all,

I just wanted to say thank you for all of your help and resources you guys provided in helping me get my visa application together. I came on this forum as a guest, reviewing what others had gone through and it was such great help. 

I started dating my now-fiance Thanksgiving Day of 2014 and we started the application process in March of this year. 

I successfully received my fiancée visa on 31 May and my husky Wolf and I fly out on 27 June 2016. Please see below for my timeline. I hope it helps someone as much as I was helped by this forum. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee/Settlement - Priority
Date application submitted (online): 14 May 2016
Date biometrics taken: 20 May 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date documentation was received: 24 May 2016
Decision made: 27 May 2016
Estimated processing time:1-4 weeks
Visa and Documents Returned: 31 May 2016
Requested Visa Start Date: 15 June 2016
Visa Approval Start Date: 8 June 2016

With love from Orlando,
Kynafaye


----------



## Azania16

I've been a little impatient waiting for a decision on my husband's visa application, more so because our baby daughter is getting bigger and he is missing out on alot of things.

I emailed them a 3 times over the past month for a status update and it went from "currently being prepared" to "no current updates". So I called them on Monday as next week Tuesday would be day 60 and was told that because I was coming up to the 60 day processing time my information would be passed on and contacted by private number in 3-5 working days.

I was Skyping my husband in Jamaica today and a phone call interrupted us inviting me to an interview next week, which I was told to expect by my solicitor.

So hopefully this interview will go well, it's for 30 minutes in Paddington and fingers crossed after that we will hear the decision we have been wishing for.


----------



## marpritch

My marriage visa was approved!!! I'm so happy!! Good luck every one! I'm on my way to the UK tomorrow!!!


----------



## zazumtl

Hello!

My visa process has been frustrating. I emailed them asking for an update since I have an important business trip coming up and absolutely need my passport. They said they would look into it, gave me another tracking number and asked me to email them in a few days.

I emailed them and the person who answered back said that my file number was simply not in the system and that could be because I had just applied, or there was no change in status. I applied almost 8 weeks ago!

I called them and they said there was in fact no change in status, they found my file number and they said to call back again on Friday.

I don't understand what would cause a change in status to occur? Does it happen when the documents are being processed by an agent, or does it happen when the decision has been made.

I would just like to know at what stage of the process my visa is in. Nobody has been able to give me a decent or consistent answer.

Anyone with a similar experience? I am beyond frustrated.


----------



## Dargle

Thought I would post my timeline. We went with priority as Manila seemed to be taking a long time to process the back log from applications in March before the fee increase and the need to pay health surcharge (for New Zealanders and maybe some other countries used to be exempt) came into force.

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 28 May, online
Date biometrics taken: 6 June
Documents sent: 6 June, sent by us to Auckland where the application was then sent to Manila
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Don't know
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 16 June - 6 working days since we sent our documents.

It was so fast, we didn't receive any acknowledgement that they had received our application or that it had been processed. The courier package just arrived at my husband's work. So excited 

Even with priority we thought it would take longer as there was a discrepancy with birthdates on our ancestry documents and my husband has 3 convictions from 10-13 years ago.

Good luck to everyone and thanks for the info on this forum. In particular the information about what documents to provide was very helpful.


----------



## Williams_84

*E-mails?*



spaceycadette said:


> I've been pestering the visa enquiry service with annoying emails a lot over the last week and finally, progress! They said it's been processed and "the application should be with you in the next few days"!
> 
> I applied non-priority for a fiancee visa from the US....biometrics on April 18 and they notified me on April 27 of receiving the application.
> 
> So excited/nervous now!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else! Fingers crossed!!


Spaceycadette, when you say you've been pestering them with e-mails, do you mean you've gone to the UKVI page and filled out the on-line e-mail form?Or is there another way you're e-mailing them? Are you e-mailing a real person? I've been asking for status via the on-line e-mail form that you have to submit, and I haven't gotten any useful information.


----------



## JessV

Thank you everyone! I received my visa today. This forum was such a great help for putting together my application.

Here's my timeline:

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto location)
Type of visa applied for: Wife/Settlement - Priority
Date application submitted (online): 30 May 2016
Date biometrics taken: 01 June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date documentation was received: 02 June 2016
Decision made: 10 June 2016
Estimated processing time:10 business days (for priority service)
Visa and Documents Returned: 15 June 2016
Requested Visa Start Date: 20 June 2016
Visa Approval Start Date: 13 June 2016


----------



## ElleBelle

Yesterday I got an e-mail that my documents were ready for collection (my bio date was 8 April). Dropped everything, grabbed my baby and jumped in the car.

Got there only to realize I didn't bring any of the documents listed in the collection e-mail with me- haha! Luckily I had my ID on me and I convinced them that my daughter was in fact my daughter!

They handed my pile of documents to me and I literally dropped to the floor and ripped open the package to read "successful" on both letters. Whoohoo!!!

Funny thing is the only documents they kept were the cover letters and financial appendix ?? I even supplied copies of everything. I was freaking out a bit since I only gave them a certified copy of my degree and not the original. Plus I only submitted a lease agreement in my husband's name. No other docs for accommodation (Although I did request a letter from our landlord which he sent me too late).

Flying out this Sunday to reunite with my hubby after too many months apart. 

Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## spaceycadette

Williams_84 said:


> Spaceycadette, when you say you've been pestering them with e-mails, do you mean you've gone to the UKVI page and filled out the on-line e-mail form?Or is there another way you're e-mailing them? Are you e-mailing a real person? I've been asking for status via the on-line e-mail form that you have to submit, and I haven't gotten any useful information.


I was just using the UKVI online e-mail form.... I didn't have an e-mail address for them or anything.... I had done this a few times before and they basically just said there were no updates until Monday when they informed me it had been processed.

I don't think there's really much they can tell you except whether it's currently being looked at or whether they've processed it. Other than that I think they will just say there are no new updates, even if the application has just been sitting there for weeks/months! I still haven't received an official email from Sheffield, though, so I'm glad that I kept asking them for a status update, otherwise I wouldn't know it had been processed! 

Good luck to you!


----------



## fpatel10

I completely agree. This whole
Process is just so frustrating and I don't know why they need to take our passports. People can't just stop their lives while the immigration is being sorted out. I also don't know why we can't make the process faster by paying some extra money or atleast doing something. I'm still waiting for a response but I am getting impatient as the days go by... Hope you hear something soon.
Let us know ! 




zazumtl said:


> Hello!
> 
> My visa process has been frustrating. I emailed them asking for an update since I have an important business trip coming up and absolutely need my passport. They said they would look into it, gave me another tracking number and asked me to email them in a few days.
> 
> I emailed them and the person who answered back said that my file number was simply not in the system and that could be because I had just applied, or there was no change in status. I applied almost 8 weeks ago!
> 
> I called them and they said there was in fact no change in status, they found my file number and they said to call back again on Friday.
> 
> I don't understand what would cause a change in status to occur? Does it happen when the documents are being processed by an agent, or does it happen when the decision has been made.
> 
> I would just like to know at what stage of the process my visa is in. Nobody has been able to give me a decent or consistent answer.
> 
> Anyone with a similar experience? I am beyond frustrated.


----------



## sj786

I am also waiting , its 5 weeks now , so frustrating.


----------



## fpatel10

i was wondering where in Canada are you applying from ? I noticed some to Toronto timelines and they seem to be quicker.8
I applied from Vancouver 



sj786 said:


> I am also waiting , its 5 weeks now , so frustrating.


----------



## sj786

fpatel10 said:


> i was wondering where in Canada are you applying from ? I noticed some to Toronto timelines and they seem to be quicker.8
> I applied from Vancouver


I applied from Edmonton on 13th MAY, the processing time on ukba website is 80% in 30 days and 20 % in 60 days , I am entering 6th week now  , I also sent them email to find out the status so will see what they come back with. 

Toronto is 75% applications processed in 10 day which is really quick.


----------



## Psymun

It's absolutely a frustrating thing, especially because there's such a lack of consistency in waiting / processing times. But, not a lot you can do. Each application is different and has its own merits, and I'm sure the ECOs are just doing their job slowly but surely, at the end of the day.

That said, us non-priority April spouse applications could really do with some good news


----------



## Cherryblossom1

I tracked my application a few days ago and received a reply that "a decision on your application has been delayed
whilst further enquiries are being conducted"
Ive resisted reading too much into it as i know these are standard emails that go out and dont give an indication into a postive or negativ outcome, but has anyone had a similar status update and soon after received a decision?
Does it give any indication as to how soon i can expect an update? Or how long these 'enquiries' are likely to take? 
Biometrics on the 9th may...
Impatience starting to kick in -_-


----------



## sj786

Cherryblossom1 said:


> I tracked my application a few days ago and received a reply that "a decision on your application has been delayed
> whilst further enquiries are being conducted"
> Ive resisted reading too much into it as i know these are standard emails that go out and dont give an indication into a postive or negativ outcome, but has anyone had a similar status update and soon after received a decision?
> Does it give any indication as to how soon i can expect an update? Or how long these 'enquiries' are likely to take?
> Biometrics on the 9th may...
> Impatience starting to kick in -_-


I am only 2 days ahead of you thou I have applied from Canada , I have seen someone's similar status 'reply' as yours , he got a visa eventually. I don,t know why they said its been delayed as you are still under 60 days period .


----------



## Cherryblossom1

sj786 said:


> Cherryblossom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tracked my application a few days ago and received a reply that "a decision on your application has been delayed
> whilst further enquiries are being conducted"
> Ive resisted reading too much into it as i know these are standard emails that go out and dont give an indication into a postive or negativ outcome, but has anyone had a similar status update and soon after received a decision?
> Does it give any indication as to how soon i can expect an update? Or how long these 'enquiries' are likely to take?
> Biometrics on the 9th may...
> Impatience starting to kick in -_-
> 
> 
> 
> I am only 2 days ahead of you thou I have applied from Canada , I have seen someone's similar status 'reply' as yours , he got a visa eventually. I don,t know why they said its been delayed as you are still under 60 days period .
Click to expand...


Precisely my thoughts...just hoping it doesnt mean I'll be passing the 12 week mark :/
Best of luck... Hope we hear soon


----------



## sj786

Cherryblossom1 said:


> Precisely my thoughts...just hoping it doesnt mean I'll be passing the 12 week mark :/
> Best of luck... Hope we hear soon


hopefully not 12 weeks , thank you , best of luck ... Will keep you updated with my timeline


----------



## Summerlove10

Any updates on usa non priority? I am now on week 8.


----------



## MarcoLiz29

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for:EEA family permit
Date application submitted (online): June 2nd 
Date biometrics taken:1June 6th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email of receipt June 13th (Mailed on June 8th)
Office location processing your visa:NYC
Projected timeline given: 15 working days 
Date your visa was received:I got the email today 6/16 saying I was approved! Just waiting for it to come in the mail!


----------



## medsol

*The update*

Country applying from:St Petersburg, Russia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse, Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 25/03/2016
Date biometrics taken:04/04/2016
Date documentation was received by UKVI office: 07/04/2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given:12 weeks
Decision made: 11/06/2013 
Date your visa was received: 15/06/2016

It seems that they deliberately delay visas to make people pay for the premium services.


----------



## Summerlove10

So I'm getting a little confused..what is the difference between an eea family permit and spouse visa?


----------



## sj786

Gabyy54 said:


> So I'm getting a little confused..what is the difference between an eea family permit and spouse visa?


if your spouse is European national then they issue 5 years EEA family permit , you get spouse visa if your partner is British national .


----------



## medsol

Gabyy54 said:


> So I'm getting a little confused..what is the difference between an eea family permit and spouse visa?


EEA family permit is for the non EU family members of EU citizens who live in the UK. 

It does not apply to the family members of the British citizens.


----------



## Summerlove10

That's kind of what I figured..thanks guys! Just confusing because it's seems a lot easier to get that and it's free. Think it would be just as easy for a British national then.


----------



## Girvatron

*​Country applied from: *New Zealand
*Date application submitted (online/ in person):* 5th June 2016
*Date biometrics taken: *8th June 2016
*Date documents received by UKVI in NZ:* 9th June 2016
*Date documentation was received by UK visa office:* ?
*Office location processing your visa:* Manila
*Given visa processing timeline:*10 Days (Priority Settlement)
*Date your visa was issued/received:* 17th June

Great news today, i'm so happy. Couldn't have done it without the help recieved on the forums. Never received emails saying they were sending documents back which was a surprise this morning when the courier dropped of my package.
Now I have gone through this experience I am happy to offer advice as well. Very stressful process.


----------



## zazumtl

Thank you! I will. Are you applying from Canada as well? I applied from the Ottawa office.


----------



## zazumtl

fpatel10 said:


> I completely agree. This whole
> Process is just so frustrating and I don't know why they need to take our passports. People can't just stop their lives while the immigration is being sorted out. I also don't know why we can't make the process faster by paying some extra money or atleast doing something. I'm still waiting for a response but I am getting impatient as the days go by... Hope you hear something soon.
> Let us know !


Thank you! I will! Have you applied from the Ottawa office?

I received another email today saying that my application is being investigated by the appropriate department? I hate that they used the word investigate lol


----------



## Minnie101

MarcoLiz29 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for:EEA family permit
> Date application submitted (online): June 2nd
> Date biometrics taken:1June 6th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email of receipt June 13th (Mailed on June 8th)
> Office location processing your visa:NYC
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days
> Date your visa was received:I got the email today 6/16 saying I was approved! Just waiting for it to come in the mail!


Your email actually confirmed your application was successful? I thought they just told you your application was processed and that the documents are ready for delivery/collection?


----------



## Summerlove10

I think this just means that they forwarded your status request to the appropriate department and that department will give you an update. That email/call center is just very general and not specific to settlement visas. 



zazumtl said:


> fpatel10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree. This whole
> Process is just so frustrating and I don't know why they need to take our passports. People can't just stop their lives while the immigration is being sorted out. I also don't know why we can't make the process faster by paying some extra money or atleast doing something. I'm still waiting for a response but I am getting impatient as the days go by... Hope you hear something soon.
> Let us know !
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I will! Have you applied from the Ottawa office?
> 
> I received another email today saying that my application is being investigated by the appropriate department? I hate that they used the word investigate lol
Click to expand...


----------



## shiks16

i hope ours comes through this quick - hubby is processing from nz too


----------



## skyemerriman

Does anyone have a timeline for Bogota, Colombia? Its been 5 weeks and still have no heard anything back
Thanks!


----------



## vernieceg

Country applying from: Jamaica - Kingston
Type of visa applied for: settlement spouse 
Date application submitted (online): 18 March 16
Date biometrics taken: 23 March 16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1st April 16
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (mid June)
Date your visa was received: 17 June 

I emailed on 15 June and received the reply that it had been processed. I didn't receive the email from Sheffield. Today he got the call that they will be delivering his passport.

VISA APPROVED 

VALID from 13 June. He should be here with me within the week. Yay. 

I'M SO HAPPY. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## osthp

zazumtl said:


> Hello!
> 
> My visa process has been frustrating. I emailed them asking for an update since I have an important business trip coming up and absolutely need my passport. They said they would look into it, gave me another tracking number and asked me to email them in a few days.
> 
> I emailed them and the person who answered back said that my file number was simply not in the system and that could be because I had just applied, or there was no change in status. I applied almost 8 weeks ago!
> 
> I called them and they said there was in fact no change in status, they found my file number and they said to call back again on Friday.
> 
> I don't understand what would cause a change in status to occur? Does it happen when the documents are being processed by an agent, or does it happen when the decision has been made.
> 
> I would just like to know at what stage of the process my visa is in. Nobody has been able to give me a decent or consistent answer.
> 
> Anyone with a similar experience? I am beyond frustrated.


Did you use the email form on the UKVI website? From my experience, and I know this won't be much of a consolation, considering what an anxious, nerve wracking and frustrating experience it can be, the "agents" that are replying to your inquiry emails are just sending you generic, copy paste replies. To me, it seems like they randomly pick a generic response, and decide to send it away. I must have received almost all of those replies, which at least a 1000 other people had received too. If you have received an email from the confirming they have received your documents, then there is no reason why you shouldn't be in the system. At this point you just have to wait and pray.


----------



## safa2016

*update enquiry reply*

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

Unfortunately, we are unable to expedite the physical document process. We
are also unable to see an electronic paper form on the screen. We are not
able to monitor the reason of delay as we are not the Entry Clearance
Officer (ECO) at the British High Commission. We only can check the visa
status at this stage. Apologies for any inconvenience.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status and found that your application has been received but has not
yet been assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO). Each application is
assessed individually and processing times may vary, hence applicants are
requested to be patient whilst processing is completed. Your visa
application centre or the entry clearance officer (ECO) will contact you
once a decision has been made or, if necessary, during the consideration of
your application.

Though we try our best to complete the visa application process in 15
working days, each application is subject to an individual assessment and
processing times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient and
wait for the processing to be completed. You can check how long you'll have
to wait for a decision on your visa application in your country (if you
applied from outside the UK) by entering your details at the following
link: :
https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/a
bout-our-services . Please note that the actual processing times may vary
depending on a range of factors.

We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days.

We strongly recommend not to book prepaid travel and accommodation before
receiving the visa.

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
appropriate country, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete
as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.

Kind regards,


UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service

We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the
service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for
improvements.

UKVI - Emails

Thank you in advance for your time.


This was the update on status enquiry email reply on the 8th week of submitting the application. These replies just add more frustration to the whole process!


----------



## Princess31

marpritch said:


> I keep getting emails saying that there are no updates on the status of my visa. I applied in mid April. Not sure why all of the sudden there's no updates?


I know the same thing happened to me I sent them an email and they said the same thing to me as well I did mines in mid April too


----------



## stellabahl

*My Question!*

Thank you so much to get this topic on! I entered in the UK on spouse visa in December 2013 from Italy and my visa expires in September 2016 so when can I apply for Firm?


----------



## nyclon

Read the 1st post in the thread which explains.


----------



## neurock15

I'm confused... When do the "12 weeks" of waiting begin from? 
Online application date, biometrics date, or received in Sheffield date?


----------



## Batba1

Biometrics date


----------



## jamalanam

*pREMIUM SERVICE CENTRE - APPLICATION HELD*

hey guys, 

Thanks for helping out. 

Im a british citizen, married to my wife for three years now with a british child too. My wife is from pakistan. went to Premium service centre today in Cardiff (Looong drive). ANyway, all my papers were in perfect order, thought things would go really smoothly. so, went through the security check, all fine. Submitted documents, all fine. Wife went for biometrics, all fine. Told to wait until decision is made. Was asked an hour later to come back and answer some questions. 

When i came back there was no question really, just the reviewer of our case telling us that they can't reach a decision today, as they need to request some security information from a different office. When asked which office? he hesitated (almost) and said that my wife's visa was issued in islamabad, so they need to contact the office there for some information. he went on to say that they won't be able to contact them and get a reply until tomorrow due to the time difference. This is weird, because i don't know of an office there. 

so he said our application will be held. i then asked if all our submitted paper work was meeting the requirements, to which he said, "the paper work is all fine so dont worry". 

So apparently, i will find out tomorrow, but he did also say it could take longer. Im not happy with this result so far, it seems as though they are unnecessarily prolonging the decision, and i have no idea why? could it be due to the fact that we are muslims? there were plenty of other people there today from india and what not, and no one was told what we were. 

what do you guys think? am i being paranoid? or is this normal procedure?


----------



## Princess31

I got a email today and they want me to pay the IHS but the problem is I applied for a fiancé visa so if I pay it .. is it refundable


----------



## Summerlove10

You should not have to pay NHS, but yes it is refundable. 



Princess31 said:


> I got a email today and they want me to pay the IHS but the problem is I applied for a fiancé visa so if I pay it .. is it refundable


----------



## neurock15

Received this "automated response" from the visa site today... 

Should I be worried? 

"Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

With the information you have provided, we have now escalated this case to
the relevant department who will investigate your case and will be back in
contact as soon as possible. 

Thank you for your patience."


----------



## neurock15

Arghhhhhh!

I've just realised (10 weeks into the process....) that I applied for "Settlement - Unmarried Partner" instead of "Settlement - Marriage"

:expressionless: I don't know what to do!

Help!?


----------



## Minnie101

neurock15 said:


> Received this "automated response" from the visa site today...
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> "Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With the information you have provided, we have now escalated this case to
> the relevant department who will investigate your case and will be back in
> contact as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you for your patience."


Unfortunately, lots of people apply for the wrong visa, and the cases I have read have resulted in refusal.


----------



## Batba1

At this point there's not a lot you can do...lets be positive...it will work out well for you...fingers crossed for you...good luck!


----------



## Batba1

neurock15 said:


> Arghhhhhh!
> 
> I've just realised (10 weeks into the process....) that I applied for "Settlement - Unmarried Partner" instead of "Settlement - Marriage"
> 
> :expressionless: I don't know what to do!
> 
> Help!?


At this point there's not a lot you can do...lets be positive...it will work out well for you...fingers crossed for you...good luck!


----------



## Minnie101

Are there any applicants from Morocco? My husband is Moroccan. His biometrics appointment was 6th June and we applied priority. Currently on day 11 and climbing the walls!

I emailed UKVI and asked them to confirm that they got my receipt and information for priority service, but they just replied saying they will escalate the case. That was a few days ago now and they haven't replied...


----------



## sj786

Minnie101 said:


> Are there any applicants from Morocco? My husband is Moroccan. His biometrics appointment was 6th June and we applied priority. Currently on day 11 and climbing the walls!
> 
> I emailed UKVI and asked them to confirm that they got my receipt and information for priority service, but they just replied saying they will escalate the case. That was a few days ago now and they haven't replied...


wait time in normally 2 to 4 weeks ( pirority) as this is the peak time , so hang in there and hope for the best, you might here back from this a week .  wish you good luck


----------



## Minnie101

sj786 said:


> wait time in normally 2 to 4 weeks ( pirority) as this is the peak time , so hang in there and hope for the best, you might here back from this a week .  wish you good luck


Thank you! I am worrying as I have read a couple of cases where the applicant had paid for priority, but UKVI Sheffield hadn't acknowledged this, and instead processed as a standard application. I think I would go crazy waiting!!


----------



## Summerlove10

Did you apply from the us and what's your biometrics date? Going on week 9 here :/



neurock15 said:


> Received this "automated response" from the visa site today...
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> "Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With the information you have provided, we have now escalated this case to
> the relevant department who will investigate your case and will be back in
> contact as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you for your patience."


----------



## sj786

Minnie101 said:


> Thank you! I am worrying as I have read a couple of cases where the applicant had paid for priority, but UKVI Sheffield hadn't acknowledged this, and instead processed as a standard application. I think I would go crazy waiting!!


ah I know that rarely happens, dont worry its because of summer and its peak time so they take bit long to process  shouldn't be more then 4 weeks, more likely less then 4 weeks. cheers .


----------



## Minnie101

Oh my god - email today - decision has been made!! and passport is ready!!!

Im sweating LOL


----------



## sj786

Minnie101 said:


> Oh my god - email today - decision has been made!! and passport is ready!!!
> 
> Im sweating LOL


congratulations ,  good luck , let us know the outcome when you get your passport


----------



## neurock15

Gabyy54 said:


> Did you apply from the us and what's your biometrics date? Going on week 9 here :/
> 
> 
> 
> neurock15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received this "automated response" from the visa site today...
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> "Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With the information you have provided, we have now escalated this case to
> the relevant department who will investigate your case and will be back in
> contact as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you for your patience."
Click to expand...

Biometric date: 15 April
Application arrived in Sheffield: 27 April

8 weeks from date of arriving on Sheffield... I'm a nervous wreck! Applying from Los Angeles, USA


----------



## Summerlove10

Gotcha! Yea, I'm applying from Milwaukee, WI and biometrics April 19. Ugh I know I can't stand the wait anymore!! 



neurock15 said:


> Gabyy54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply from the us and what's your biometrics date? Going on week 9 here :/
> 
> 
> 
> neurock15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received this "automated response" from the visa site today...
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> "Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With the information you have provided, we have now escalated this case to
> the relevant department who will investigate your case and will be back in
> contact as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you for your patience."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biometric date: 15 April
> Application arrived in Sheffield: 27 April
> 
> 8 weeks from date of arriving on Sheffield... I'm a nervous wreck! Applying from Los Angeles, USA
Click to expand...


----------



## LLBFAM

Like many of you, I am new to this forum but have found it all so very helpful.
Here is my timeline for the first Visa
Please list the following:
Country applying from: USA (New York)
Type of visa applied for: Marriage Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online
Date biometrics taken: September 24, 2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Signed for October 1, 2015, Notification of receipt by the Home Office was October 15, 2015
Office location processing your visa: UKVI Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 working days - 90 working days
Date your visa was received: December 15, 2015

Timeline for second Visa (following our marriage on March 11, 2016)
Please list the following:
Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Leave to remain with spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): Posted March 18, 2016
Date biometrics taken: April 16, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 19, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Date your visa was received: May 5, 2016

Hope these timelines help. The second application required much of the same documentation as the first as well as proof of marriage and proof of residency. Advice to all: Keep every scrap of an "official mail" that has your name and address on it here in the UK and keep a copy of every page of your visa application and supporting documents that you send - including a copy of your passport.

Good Luck to all who have applied and Grats to those who have received their visas


----------



## Minnie101

neurock15 said:


> Arghhhhhh!
> 
> I've just realised (10 weeks into the process....) that I applied for "Settlement - Unmarried Partner" instead of "Settlement - Marriage"
> 
> :expressionless: I don't know what to do!
> 
> Help!?


I've just thought- there is only 1 family of a settled person visa.You must have applied for that one as the other one is a fiancé visa. Where exactly in the application process have you selected or stated that you are an unmarried partner?


----------



## DCtoUK

Minnie101 said:


> I've just thought- there is only 1 family of a settled person visa.You must have applied for that one as the other one is a fiancé visa. Where exactly in the application process have you selected or stated that you are an unmarried partner?


There is a Settlement - Unmarried Partner visa, as I've applied for it myself! Rather than marriage license, you have to prove you have lived together for a minimum of 2 years.


----------



## Minnie101

DCtoUK said:


> There is a Settlement - Unmarried Partner visa, as I've applied for it myself! Rather than marriage license, you have to prove you have lived together for a minimum of 2 years.


Yes I know what you mean but I think it's one visa, and settlement-unmarried partner is a sub category. So you might be ok.


----------



## nyclon

neurock15 said:


> Arghhhhhh!
> 
> I've just realised (10 weeks into the process....) that I applied for "Settlement - Unmarried Partner" instead of "Settlement - Marriage"
> 
> :expressionless: I don't know what to do!
> 
> Help!?


What visa are you applying for? This is a timeline thread and you've never actually posted your timeline. 



Settlement marriage is a fiancé visa.


----------



## DCtoUK

Figured I'd throw my timeline in the ring. I know there's at least a few of you ahead of me, so I've probably got a fair wait still.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Unmarried Partner
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 17
Date biometrics taken: April 26
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 11
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Date your visa was received: Any day now, preferably tomorrow

This has been a true practice in patience.


----------



## fpatel10

I emailed for my status and they said I may have entered the wrong info as they have no update for me. I decided to pay the price and call UK immigration and the lady on the phone said my application is not showing up on her system:/ but I have called previously and they have given me a status...anyone experience this?
Im on week 6 for settlement spouse visa applying from Canada...


----------



## Summerlove10

Yes! Everytime I email they say no updates. I called and she said they had no updates and asked if I ever recieved confirmation of delivery from my courier. Uh yea, 2 months ago! Then she sent me a form to escalate the case to the correct department. Got a response saying an entry clearance officer has not yet made a decision and the wait of a settlement visa is a MINIMUM of 12 weeks. So frustrating. 



fpatel10 said:


> I emailed for my status and they said I may have entered the wrong info as they have no update for me. I decided to pay the price and call UK immigration and the lady on the phone said my application is not showing up on her system:/ but I have called previously and they have given me a status...anyone experience this?
> Im on week 6 for settlement spouse visa applying from Canada...


----------



## charrison1988

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement: spouse (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 21 April 2016
Date biometrics taken: 3 May 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3 May 2016
Office location processing your visa: Manila hub
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made: 17 June 2016
Date your visa was received: 20 June 2016

Visa approved.

Time taken from biometrics to visa in hand: 48 days (34 working days).

We went for non-priority because in April the latest data from the website (Feb's data) said that 90%+ applications processed within 15 working days. 100% within 30. When they updated the data in May, the timings were significantly longer. My tip to anyone applying would be to ignore the visa processing times stated on the UK gov website. If you go for non-priority accept that it really might take 12 weeks.


----------



## fpatel10

Gabyy54 said:


> Yes! Everytime I email they say no updates. I called and she said they had no updates and asked if I ever recieved confirmation of delivery from my courier. Uh yea, 2 months ago! Then she sent me a form to escalate the case to the correct department. Got a response saying an entry clearance officer has not yet made a decision and the wait of a settlement visa is a MINIMUM of 12 weeks. So frustrating.


I got the same answer from them that they will be escalating the case. I was hoping that it would mean they would give me a decision faster. It is indeed very frustrating...wasn't really expecting to wait this long..really puts a persons life on hold!!


----------



## JHSinclair

Good news! But confusing for me, because I did the application and biometrics appointment in Toronto on May 24, for a settlement- spouse visa, and Sheffield still hasn't received my application! And yours was without paying for priority? What kind of random system do they have?!


----------



## neurock15

nyclon said:


> neurock15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arghhhhhh!
> 
> I've just realised (10 weeks into the process....) that I applied for "Settlement - Unmarried Partner" instead of "Settlement - Marriage"
> 
> :expressionless: I don't know what to do!
> 
> Help!?
> 
> 
> 
> What visa are you applying for? This is a timeline thread and you've never actually posted your timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Settlement marriage is a fiancé visa.
Click to expand...


Here's my timeline: 

Type of visa: Settlement - Unmarried Partner
Submitted online: 9 April
Biometric date: 15 April
Passport submitted and received in Sheffield: 27 April
Proposed Travel Date: 17 June
Applying from: Los Angeles, USA

I should have applied for the "settlement - marriage" visa as I am planning to marry my fiancé in August in the uk.


----------



## safa2016

fpatel10 said:


> I emailed for my status and they said I may have entered the wrong info as they have no update for me. I decided to pay the price and call UK immigration and the lady on the phone said my application is not showing up on her system:/ but I have called previously and they have given me a status...anyone experience this?
> Im on week 6 for settlement spouse visa applying from Canada...


Exactly the same thing happened with my when my husband called them first they said its in initial process and upon calling the second time they answered that there is no update. I emailed them before calling and got the same email, that there are no current updates. Got few other generic replies too upon enquiry everytime. Frustrating! i am on week 9.


----------



## Minnie101

sj786 said:


> congratulations ,  good luck , let us know the outcome when you get your passport


Country applying from: Morocco
Type of visa applied for: Settlement: spouse (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 20 May 2016
Date biometrics taken: 6 June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 working days for priority
Decision made: 21 June 2016 (decision made & passport ready emails received same time)
Date your visa was received: 22 June 2016

Hubby collected his passport this morning with Visa inside... SOOOO HAPPY!!!!


----------



## sj786

Minnie101 said:


> Country applying from: Morocco
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement: spouse (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 20 May 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 6 June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days for priority
> Decision made: 21 June 2016 (decision made & passport ready emails received same time)
> Date your visa was received: 22 June 2016
> 
> Hubby collected his passport this morning with Visa inside... SOOOO HAPPY!!!!


really happy for you, wish you a happy married life , finally together , I hope I get mine too , I am now on 7th week


----------



## Minnie101

sj786 said:


> really happy for you, wish you a happy married life , finally together , I hope I get mine too , I am now on 7th week


Ooh the waiting is horrible isn't it? I wish you the very best of luck, I hope the wait is worth it xx


----------



## Dinu14

Minnie101 said:


> Country applying from: Morocco
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement: spouse (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 20 May 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 6 June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days for priority
> Decision made: 21 June 2016 (decision made & passport ready emails received same time)
> Date your visa was received: 22 June 2016
> 
> Hubby collected his passport this morning with Visa inside... SOOOO HAPPY!!!!


Hi Minnie101, 

Did the email specifically say the processing time for Priority? Mine was just the generic email (non-settlement 15 day vs settlement 12 weeks) so am worried that they dint notice mine was priority processing. Having said that, I did receive the email the day after the package was delivered. Also, congratulations. 

Here is my timeline:

Application type: Settlement (Spouse) priority from US
Application submitted: June 6, 2016
Biometrics: June 9, 2016
Application sent: June 16, 2016
Processing location: Sheffield
Application delivered (UPS tracking): June 20, 2016
Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: June 21, 2016
Decision made email: TBA
Date visa received: TBA


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Country applying from: Tunisia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement: spouse (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 05 Jun 2016
Date biometrics taken: 13 June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 working days for priority
Received e_mail from UKVI Sheffield office asking for suitable envelop to send back original documents: 20 Jun 2016
Decision made: Still waiting and too nervous.

21 June 2016 (decision made & passport ready emails received same time)
Date your visa was received: 22 June 2016


----------



## Minnie101

Dinu14 said:


> Hi Minnie101,
> 
> Did the email specifically say the processing time for Priority? Mine was just the generic email (non-settlement 15 day vs settlement 12 weeks) so am worried that they dint notice mine was priority processing. Having said that, I did receive the email the day after the package was delivered. Also, congratulations.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Application type: Settlement (Spouse) priority from US
> Application submitted: June 6, 2016
> Biometrics: June 9, 2016
> Application sent: June 16, 2016
> Processing location: Sheffield
> Application delivered (UPS tracking): June 20, 2016
> Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: June 21, 2016
> Decision made email: TBA
> Date visa received: TBA


Hi,

I'm not sure which email you're referring to, but for this application I registered on the TLScontact website where you can track and trace the application, and purchase added value services, including priority. On there it states that paying for priority means that the application goes to the front of the queue and that they are usually dealt with within 15 working days. Not every country uses TLS, some use VFS Global and I'm not sure about the US. 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Minnie101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not sure which email you're referring to, but for this application I registered on the TLScontact website where you can track and trace the application, and purchase added value services, including priority. On there it states that paying for priority means that the application goes to the front of the queue and that they are usually dealt with within 15 working days. Not every country uses TLS, some use VFS Global and I'm not sure about the US.
> 
> Hope this helps xx


In US I guess to use VFS, as I saw many applicants from US posting about their experience with that.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Dinu14

Minnie101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not sure which email you're referring to, but for this application I registered on the TLScontact website where you can track and trace the application, and purchase added value services, including priority.
> Hope this helps xx


Ah, That makes sense. I was referring to the email I received from Sheffield acknowledging the receipt of the application. Guess I will have to wait to find out. :fingerscrossed: Hopefully not for long. This is the worst part.

Thanks a million for your reply.


----------



## Dinu14

B.abdalwahed said:


> Country applying from: Tunisia
> 
> Received e_mail from UKVI Sheffield office asking for suitable envelop to send back original documents: 20 Jun 2016
> 
> Did you send return airway bill? Yo would think they will not bother asking you to send an envelope, as they are free. I paid for return courier to US and have included return airway bill but did not include an envelope. Does anybody know if this will be a problem? Thanks


----------



## sj786

Minnie101 said:


> Ooh the waiting is horrible isn't it? I wish you the very best of luck, I hope the wait is worth it xx


o yeh the wait is killing, Hoping to hear back from them soon


----------



## lt87

I was amazed with my application and approval timeline. It was all within 3 working days.

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 3rd June
Date biometrics taken: 9th June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: I did not receive any emails
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 10 working days 
Date your visa was received: 13th June

Amazed. My advice would be to take the Priority Service. I didn't want to wait for 12 weeks, so I opted for the fast track. It's worth the anxiety and overthinking all the time.

PM me if you need advices on the application and documents to be submitted.


----------



## SophieC17

This is my first post but I have been reading this forum for months and finding lots of useful information in preparation for my husband's visa application. Thank you so much to all the people who share their experiences and to the moderators for their great advice. We heard on Monday that our visa was granted! Here's our timeline, hope it might be helpful to someone!

Country applying from: Australia (but husband is a New Zealand citizen. We've been living here for 3.5 years)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - spouse (non priority)
Date application submitted (online): 20 April
Date biometrics taken: 3 May
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Never got notification. 
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 20 June (just under 7 weeks, 34 working days)

We paid for the SMS service but only received one message saying "Application forwarded to UKVI" on the day of biometrics, one to say the "Processed application has been received" at Melbourne office and one to say it had been collected (which isn't very helpful as we knew that already!)

Good luck to everyone applying. It's definitely been a very long seven weeks but it's a great feeling that it's over and we can get on with packing up our lives and moving home.


----------



## Williams_84

DCtoUK said:


> Figured I'd throw my timeline in the ring. I know there's at least a few of you ahead of me, so I've probably got a fair wait still.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Unmarried Partner
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 17
> Date biometrics taken: April 26
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 11
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
> Date your visa was received: Any day now, preferably tomorrow
> 
> This has been a true practice in patience.


We have the same timeline. I hope yours comes soon and gives me hope! I've also heard nothing.


----------



## Williams_84

Dinu14 said:


> B.abdalwahed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: Tunisia
> 
> Received e_mail from UKVI Sheffield office asking for suitable envelop to send back original documents: 20 Jun 2016
> 
> Did you send return airway bill? Yo would think they will not bother asking you to send an envelope, as they are free. I paid for return courier to US and have included return airway bill but did not include an envelope. Does anybody know if this will be a problem? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's not a problem; I did the same thing. Good luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## Summerlove10

My biometrics were April 19th from the US and I still haven't heard anything  



Williams_84 said:


> DCtoUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd throw my timeline in the ring. I know there's at least a few of you ahead of me, so I've probably got a fair wait still.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Unmarried Partner
> Date application submitted (online or in person): April 17
> Date biometrics taken: April 26
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 11
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
> Date your visa was received: Any day now, preferably tomorrow
> 
> This has been a true practice in patience.
> 
> 
> 
> We have the same timeline. I hope yours comes soon and gives me hope! I've also heard nothing.
Click to expand...


----------



## sj786

Williams_84 said:


> We have the same timeline. I hope yours comes soon and gives me hope! I've also heard nothing.


Same here mine was 12 May .


----------



## Williams_84

Gabyy54 said:


> My biometrics were April 19th from the US and I still haven't heard anything


 I am watching yours, Gabyy54. The date they received your stuff in Sheffield is 2 weeks before they received mine. Your biometrics was 1 week before mine. I really didn't think waiting would be this hard.


----------



## Summerlove10

I know, it's terrible. Very close to my breaking point  hopefully we both hear soon.


----------



## DCtoUK

Williams_84 said:


> I am watching yours, Gabyy54. The date they received your stuff in Sheffield is 2 weeks before they received mine. Your biometrics was 1 week before mine. I really didn't think waiting would be this hard.


Ditto and good luck to you both. I'll update when I hear something! Hopefully sooner rather than later...


----------



## zazumtl

Williams_84 said:


> I am watching yours, Gabyy54. The date they received your stuff in Sheffield is 2 weeks before they received mine. Your biometrics was 1 week before mine. I really didn't think waiting would be this hard.


We have a similar timeline as well. Biometrics done on the 26th of April, still no news on my end either 

Hang in there! It won't be too much longer now hopefully!


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Dinu14 said:


> B.abdalwahed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: Tunisia
> 
> Received e_mail from UKVI Sheffield office asking for suitable envelop to send back original documents: 20 Jun 2016
> 
> Did you send return airway bill? Yo would think they will not bother asking you to send an envelope, as they are free. I paid for return courier to US and have included return airway bill but did not include an envelope. Does anybody know if this will be a problem? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I was emiailed from Sheffiled office to send a suitable envelop to send the supporting documents as the one I sent was not suitable they claimed.
> So I made my wife to send it to them it took less than 24hrs for them to receive it in sheffield at 7:31a.m.
> So They should contact if they are not able to do so.
Click to expand...


----------



## B.abdalwahed

B.abdalwahed said:


> Country applying from: Tunisia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement: spouse (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 05 Jun 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 13 June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days for priority
> Received e_mail from UKVI Sheffield office asking for suitable envelop to send back original documents: 20 Jun 2016
> Decision made: Still waiting and too nervous.
> 
> Just the correction of a previous reply.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

*Any chance of an early application?*

I know you can apply for FLRM 28 days before the 30th month anniversary of arrival in UK on a spousal visa. Can you, however, apply earlier even though this would require a further application before applying for ILR? The reason for my asking is due to referendum disaster, I am concerned that our savings, which we would be using to meet the financial requirements, might be a jeopardy, even if for a short period time. Any disruption could upset the six months untouched bank statements. I don't want to panic (read that as panicking!) but have to consider all possibilities.


----------



## Princess86

Hi All,

Good news for us! Our visa got granted today and finally all our hardwork and waiting has paid off!

I just wanted to say a huge thank you to Joppa, I need help, nyclon, Auroskye and everyone else for all your support and guidance in helping us preparing the application with all the supportive documents. its been a hectic and stressful 2 years to do and it all got accepted within 2 weeks!.

Thank you to all those for always answering my questions! if anyone has any questions about the visa or my experience with the whole settlement visa process id be more than willing to help! 
hopefully will be back for help when i apply for my husband's FLR.

Heres my timeline:
Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement: spouse (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 31 May 2016
Date biometrics taken: 07 June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Visa granted and passport received: 24 June 2016!

Just waiting for my documents to be returned which I'm hoping will come in a few days!

Good luck to everyone else waiting! x


----------



## Princess31

I'm so nervous and excited they just sent me an email saying that a decision has been made and sent off my documents plz pray for me guys


----------



## Summerlove10

Ah good luck! Hope mine is soon to follow 



Princess31 said:


> I'm so nervous and excited they just sent me an email saying that a decision has been made and sent off my documents plz pray for me guys


----------



## Princess31

I would like to ask a question so I'm about to receive my marriage visa sometime next week but the problem is I won't be able to leave until August . Would it affect my visa if I wait that long to leave


----------



## nyclon

Whatshouldwedo said:


> I know you can apply for FLRM 28 days before the 30th month anniversary of arrival in UK on a spousal visa. Can you, however, apply earlier even though this would require a further application before applying for ILR? The reason for my asking is due to referendum disaster, I am concerned that our savings, which we would be using to meet the financial requirements, might be a jeopardy, even if for a short period time. Any disruption could upset the six months untouched bank statements. I don't want to panic (read that as panicking!) but have to consider all possibilities.


Isn't your savings in pounds? If I understand you, you think applying early would start your 30 months over. If you apply too early I would think if you are lucky they would just return your application but what may happen is they just refuse you because you aren't't eligible to apply until 28 days before your 30 month anniversary.


----------



## Princess31

Gabyy54 said:


> Ah good luck! Hope mine is soon to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so nervous and excited they just sent me an email saying that a decision has been made and sent off my documents plz pray for me guys
Click to expand...

I'm sure u will hear something soon. When did u apply for yours


----------



## Summerlove10

It's going to be valid for 30 days from the date it was issued. Unless you gave a specific travel date. 



Princess31 said:


> I would like to ask a question so I'm about to receive my marriage visa sometime next week but the problem is I won't be able to leave until August . Would it affect my visa if I wait that long to leave


----------



## safa2016

All the best to both of you. my timeline is similar to both. fingers crossed!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

Thanks Nyclon. I thought as much! Yes, our money is in pounds. Just thinking the worst case scenario! It is called Brexit paranoia!


----------



## Princess31

Hey Joppa so they are sending my documents back to me I just wanna know since I applied for a marriage visa they said its good for 2 years would I be able to leave in August instead of next month


----------



## Williams_84

Princess31 said:


> I'm so nervous and excited they just sent me an email saying that a decision has been made and sent off my documents plz pray for me guys


Congratulations!!!!! This is really exciting!!!! I am 2 weeks behind you; I hope I find out soon. My husband called today and they said it was in process but couldn't tell him anything else.


----------



## ILR1980

Princess86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news for us! Our visa got granted today and finally all our hardwork and waiting has paid off!
> 
> I just wanted to say a huge thank you to Joppa, I need help, nyclon, Auroskye and everyone else for all your support and guidance in helping us preparing the application with all the supportive documents. its been a hectic and stressful 2 years to do and it all got accepted within 2 weeks!.
> 
> Thank you to all those for always answering my questions! if anyone has any questions about the visa or my experience with the whole settlement visa process id be more than willing to help!
> hopefully will be back for help when i apply for my husband's FLR.
> 
> Heres my timeline:
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement: spouse (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 31 May 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 07 June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Visa granted and passport received: 24 June 2016!
> 
> Just waiting for my documents to be returned which I'm hoping will come in a few days!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting! x


Congrats and you did good thing to went for priority 

Visa valid from which date?


----------



## Williams_84

*Still Waiting*

I posted my timeline a while ago, but here it is again. I have no updates. I was certain I would have the visa by now but I think my visa has gotten lost in summer slow-down.

Type of Visa - Spouse, non-priority
Applied on-line: April 21 - 9.5 weeks ago
Biometrics: April 26 - 9 weeks ago
Sheffield rec'd per UPS: May 3 - 8 weeks ago
Sheffield e-mail saying they rec'd: May 11 - 6.5 weeks ago

By the way, does anyone know if the statistics they post saying they process 96% of the visas in 6 weeks are counting from the biometrics date or the date they receive the documents in Sheffield?


----------



## sj786

Williams_84 said:


> I posted my timeline a while ago, but here it is again. I have no updates. I was certain I would have the visa by now but I think my visa has gotten lost in summer slow-down.
> 
> Type of Visa - Spouse, non-priority
> Applied on-line: April 21 - 9.5 weeks ago
> Biometrics: April 26 - 9 weeks ago
> Sheffield rec'd per UPS: May 3 - 8 weeks ago
> Sheffield e-mail saying they rec'd: May 11 - 6.5 weeks ago
> 
> By the way, does anyone know if the statistics they post saying they process 96% of the visas in 6 weeks are counting from the biometrics date or the date they receive the documents in Sheffield?


your start counting from the date they sent you the confirmation Email that its being prepared for ECO , i am on same as yours, I got an email on 12th May and still waiting .


----------



## Princess86

Hi ILR1980 

Visa valid from 28 June 2016 

I agree priority service is really worth it! wasn't expecting such a quick turnaround..

Best wishes,


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Excuse me asking!
What was your intended date of travel?


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Princess86 said:


> Hi ILR1980
> 
> Visa valid from 28 June 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree priority service is really worth it! wasn't expecting such a quick turnaround..
> 
> Best wishes,




Excuse me asking! What was your intended date of travel?


----------



## Princess86

Hi B.abdalwahed

our intended date of travel was 5 July.

Best wishes,


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Princess86 said:


> Hi B.abdalwahed
> 
> our intended date of travel was 5 July.
> 
> Best wishes,


Hello Princess :blush:rincess:?
Lol! So they basically dont stick to what is mentioned in the application. Mine is 15 July
Thanks for your info.
I am waiting for my decision to be made hopefully today, applied on 13 Jun arrived on 16 Jun so hopefully soon.
Thanks to you again.


----------



## DCtoUK

Williams_84 said:


> I posted my timeline a while ago, but here it is again. I have no updates. I was certain I would have the visa by now but I think my visa has gotten lost in summer slow-down.
> 
> Type of Visa - Spouse, non-priority
> Applied on-line: April 21 - 9.5 weeks ago
> Biometrics: April 26 - 9 weeks ago
> Sheffield rec'd per UPS: May 3 - 8 weeks ago
> Sheffield e-mail saying they rec'd: May 11 - 6.5 weeks ago
> 
> By the way, does anyone know if the statistics they post saying they process 96% of the visas in 6 weeks are counting from the biometrics date or the date they receive the documents in Sheffield?


I have the exact same dates as you and I'm still waiting, also. I submitted an enquiry last week and in the form response, they say 12 weeks from the biometric date.

"We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days."

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Princess86

Hi B.abdelwahed

Well, if you go for priority service you should allow at least a month's gap before you put your intended date of travel (or check your processing time for your country to give you an idea). When we submitted the online form at the end of May we allowed a gap of a month as a rough idea and then put the first week of July. If your application is processed quicker it depends on the ECO really what date they want to valid your travel from which can be earlier than you have requested. We were lucky they gave us an earlier date of 28 June. 

Your dates seem fine to me, so you should be ok - if they get back to you by this week they might even put an earlier date for your travel. 

All the best!


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Princess86 said:


> Hi B.abdelwahed
> 
> Well, if you go for priority service you should allow at least a month's gap before you put your intended date of travel (or check your processing time for your country to give you an idea). When we submitted the online form at the end of May we allowed a gap of a month as a rough idea and then put the first week of July. If your application is processed quicker it depends on the ECO really what date they want to valid your travel from which can be earlier than you have requested. We were lucky they gave us an earlier date of 28 June.
> 
> Your dates seem fine to me, so you should be ok - if they get back to you by this week they might even put an earlier date for your travel.
> 
> All the best!


Yeah, luckily i went for priority wich is 15 working days while I am on day 11th today , so I am hopefully sorted.

Thank you very much and all the best to you too


----------



## josephroyfredricks

October 2015 - Un Married Partner Visa 
Applied from Italy. I am an Indian Student living in Italy.
REFUSED - Reasons no proof for Marriage Plans. Though met Financial Requirements, did not provide specified documents, salary slips and bank statements. It was my stupidity not to provide them. 

February 2016 - Marriage Visit Visa (Wrong advice given by a Solicitor to go for this)
Applied from Italy. I am an Indian Student living in Italy.
REFUSED - As I had already applied for Settlement and Fiance and son live in UK. But the ECO had given the tip, if I had paid Marriage Settlement Fee, he would have considered it. 

March 2016 - Applied Entry Clearance Marriage Settlement SUCCESS. 
DETAILED COVER LETTER ABOUT OLD REFUSALS, AND WHAT ARE ALL THE MISTAKES I MADE IN THE PREVIOUS APPLICATIONS. I ATTACHED ORIGINAL REFUSAL LETTERS AS WELL.
Shown 6 months salary slips prior to Maternity Leave and Corresponding Bank Statements.
Employer letter. 
Relationship Proof - Photos of 3 years Relationship, Son's Birth Certificate 
Accommodation - Own Mortgaged House - Solicitor Document that accommodation is suited for one more person with my name included in the Document
Marriage Notification Fee paid Letter 
UK NARIC Certificate for English Requirements along with Original Degree and Transcripts. 

ECO wrote an email mentioning that he applied Evidential Flexibility and asked me to submit salary slips during the maternity leave to ensure indeed my Fiance is receiving Maternity Pay. I sent the documents over email. Attachment was too big it never reached the officer. Officer was kind enough to write an email again. This time I realized the problem, sent all the documents one by one and got acknowledgement for every email. 

DECISION GIVEN IN 3 DAYS. 

GOT MARRIED IN MAY. 
Applied FLR M at Sheffield Premium Centre. Mean while My wife rejoined at work. Nevertheless, Financial Requirement Rules allow to show Maternity Leave prior salary slips. 
Got New Employer letter mentioning back to work. Salary slips after joining just to show the officer that she had joined. 
Rest of the documents we produced the old set of documents.
WITH IN 90 MINUTES GOT THE DECISION.

Though, I never logged in and asked doubts, after my first two refusals, I read all the threads and carefully read Joppa's replies. Just followed his suggestions. In fact I owe my success in this regard to this forum and Joppa. 

JRF.


----------



## fpatel10

My dates are the same as the few previous posts....Received sheffield on May 11.. still no update


----------



## ILR1980

Princess86 said:


> Hi ILR1980
> 
> Visa valid from 28 June 2016
> 
> I agree priority service is really worth it! wasn't expecting such a quick turnaround..
> 
> Best wishes,


yes i remember you were asking questions when my spouse application was pending

now you got the visa and her application is still pending  

but i am happy for you 

best wishes for future


----------



## Princess31

I got it I'm so happy thanks u guys for the support wish all of the guys the best of luck who is still waiting


----------



## Princess86

ILR1980 said:


> yes i remember you were asking questions when my spouse application was pending
> 
> now you got the visa and her application is still pending
> 
> but i am happy for you
> 
> best wishes for future


ILR1980, did you apply via priority service?


----------



## i.need.help

Princess86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news for us! Our visa got granted today and finally all our hardwork and waiting has paid off!
> 
> I just wanted to say a huge thank you to Joppa, I need help, nyclon, Auroskye and everyone else for all your support and guidance in helping us preparing the application with all the supportive documents. its been a hectic and stressful 2 years to do and it all got accepted within 2 weeks!.
> 
> Thank you to all those for always answering my questions! if anyone has any questions about the visa or my experience with the whole settlement visa process id be more than willing to help!
> hopefully will be back for help when i apply for my husband's FLR.
> 
> Heres my timeline:
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement: spouse (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 31 May 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 07 June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Visa granted and passport received: 24 June 2016!
> 
> Just waiting for my documents to be returned which I'm hoping will come in a few days!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting! x


Happy days!


----------



## Princess86

Thanks i.need.help  x


----------



## Summerlove10

Geez didn't think at 10 weeks there would continue to be no updates. Does anyone know if you ask for an update if they'd I'd least let you know if it's been started? Cause I'm seeing it as mine has yet to be touched :expressionless:


----------



## DCtoUK

Gabyy54 said:


> Geez didn't think at 10 weeks there would continue to be no updates. Does anyone know if you ask for an update if they'd I'd least let you know if it's been started? Cause I'm seeing it as mine has yet to be touched :expressionless:


Not sure, but I'm going to submit another enquiry today. I knew it would be slow over the summer, but I didn't actually think I'd be looking at the full 12 weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## visspresident

Hey all! Adding another timeline:

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Fianceé non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 23 April 2016
Date biometrics taken: 29 April 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 May (tracking)/11 May (email acknowledgement) 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks/60 working days
Date your visa was received: TBA

Email correspondence to/from UKVI:

26 May: "Yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO)"
8 June: "No current updates"
15 June: "Please provide us below information/confirm the given information so we can
escalate your case to concern department. You will be contacted with an
update soon.

•Applicant's full name:
•Date of Birth:
•Application reference number (GWFXXXXXXXXX):
•Place of submission (VAC):
•Date of biometric submission (dd/mm/yyyy):
•Type of visa:
•Passport number:
•Nationality:
•Reason for escalation :"

15 June: "With reference to your query, I have noted your details and now escalating
your case with the Home Office and requesting to review your application
and provide us with an update.

Once again, we greatly appreciate your continued patience in this matter.
You will be contacted with an update as soon as possible. Please note that
this process may take 5 to 10 working days and sometimes longer, due to the
nature of this investigative process."

Nothing since then (today is the 10th business day since I got that final email from UKVI).

------------------------------

I'm starting to go nuts from all of this waiting! We're at 41 working days since my biometrics date. My intended date of travel (10 July 2016) is rapidly approaching...doesn't look like I'll be able to make it there by then.


----------



## Summerlove10

I escalated my case as well and all I got was a response saying to wait a minimum of 12 weeks. So seems like all we can do is keep waiting. So hard though!! I'm on day 48. 



visspresident said:


> Hey all! Adding another timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Fianceé non-priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 23 April 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 29 April 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 May (tracking)/11 May (email acknowledgement)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks/60 working days
> Date your visa was received: TBA
> 
> Email correspondence to/from UKVI:
> 
> 26 May: "Yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO)"
> 8 June: "No current updates"
> 15 June: "Please provide us below information/confirm the given information so we can
> escalate your case to concern department. You will be contacted with an
> update soon.
> 
> ?Applicant's full name:
> ?Date of Birth:
> ?Application reference number (GWFXXXXXXXXX):
> ?Place of submission (VAC):
> ?Date of biometric submission (dd/mm/yyyy):
> ?Type of visa:
> ?Passport number:
> ?Nationality:
> ?Reason for escalation :"
> 
> 15 June: "With reference to your query, I have noted your details and now escalating
> your case with the Home Office and requesting to review your application
> and provide us with an update.
> 
> Once again, we greatly appreciate your continued patience in this matter.
> You will be contacted with an update as soon as possible. Please note that
> this process may take 5 to 10 working days and sometimes longer, due to the
> nature of this investigative process."
> 
> Nothing since then (today is the 10th business day since I got that final email from UKVI).
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> I'm starting to go nuts from all of this waiting! We're at 41 working dates since my biometrics date. My intended date of travel (10 July 2016) is rapidly approaching...doesn't look like I'll be able to make it there by then.


----------



## spaceycadette

Hi all,

I realized I never posted my final visa timeline....I successfully received my fiancee visa last Monday (20th June) and was on a plane to England by Wednesday! lane: (just in time for Brexit....yikes...weird timing! ). So here it is:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online April 14th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: April 18th 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 27, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: up to 12 weeks I guess? 
Date e-mail received that a decision was made: June 17th
Date your visa was received: June 20th (visa valid from 13 June) 

Best of luck to everyone else still waiting....!! I feel like the finish line must be in sight for everyone else who applied in April..... :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:

Also, does anyone have a recent timeline about applying for Further Leave to Remain by post? Just getting ready for the next step after my wedding in August  I would like to save £500 by doing the FLR by mail but just wondering if it will really take the full two months? 

Thanks again for everyone's help...even though I was mostly a silent observer this forum was basically invaluable with getting my visa application ready! xx


----------



## ILR1980

Princess86 said:


> ILR1980, did you apply via priority service?


I made application for three i.e wife and twins under one year old so went for normal service . I was thinking that if get approval within 100 days then will go on bakr Eid because i think wife will struggle to travel with twins . Let see how it goes and normal service take at least 3 months so one more month and hopefully get the outcome inshallah


----------



## fpatel10

visspresident said:


> Hey all! Adding another timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Fianceé non-priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 23 April 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 29 April 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 May (tracking)/11 May (email acknowledgement)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks/60 working days
> Date your visa was received: TBA
> 
> Email correspondence to/from UKVI:
> 
> 26 May: "Yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO)"
> 8 June: "No current updates"
> 15 June: "Please provide us below information/confirm the given information so we can
> escalate your case to concern department. You will be contacted with an
> update soon.
> 
> •Applicant's full name:
> •Date of Birth:
> •Application reference number (GWFXXXXXXXXX):
> •Place of submission (VAC):
> •Date of biometric submission (dd/mm/yyyy):
> •Type of visa:
> •Passport number:
> •Nationality:
> •Reason for escalation :"
> 
> 15 June: "With reference to your query, I have noted your details and now escalating
> your case with the Home Office and requesting to review your application
> and provide us with an update.
> 
> Once again, we greatly appreciate your continued patience in this matter.
> You will be contacted with an update as soon as possible. Please note that
> this process may take 5 to 10 working days and sometimes longer, due to the
> nature of this investigative process."
> 
> Nothing since then (today is the 10th business day since I got that final email from UKVI).
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> I'm starting to go nuts from all of this waiting! We're at 41 working days since my biometrics date. My intended date of travel (10 July 2016) is rapidly approaching...doesn't look like I'll be able to make it there by then.




I had the exact same conversation with them. It's really frustrating and so confusing as well especially because it didn't seem like it was going to take so long.... Im on 35 working days and no update still!


----------



## visspresident

spaceycadette said:


> Best of luck to everyone else still waiting....!! I feel like the finish line must be in sight for everyone else who applied in April..... :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


I hope you're right!


----------



## nyclon

spaceycadette said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I realized I never posted my final visa timeline....I successfully received my fiancee visa last Monday (20th June) and was on a plane to England by Wednesday! lane: (just in time for Brexit....yikes...weird timing! ). So here it is:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Fiancee (non priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): online April 14th, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: April 18th 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 27, 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: up to 12 weeks I guess?
> Date e-mail received that a decision was made: June 17th
> Date your visa was received: June 20th (visa valid from 13 June)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else still waiting....!! I feel like the finish line must be in sight for everyone else who applied in April..... :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Also, does anyone have a recent timeline about applying for Further Leave to Remain by post? Just getting ready for the next step after my wedding in August  I would like to save £500 by doing the FLR by mail but just wondering if it will really take the full two months?
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's help...even though I was mostly a silent observer this forum was basically invaluable with getting my visa application ready! xx


Do a search. There is a timeline thread for FLR (M).


----------



## spaceycadette

OK, thanks, nyclon, I will!


----------



## Azania16

My husband received his visa!!! I received an email at 2am this morning uk time and waited until 10am to call him and let him know. 


Country applying from: Jamaica 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non priority) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - March 17th 2016
Date biometrics taken: March 24th 2016 Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 5th 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Projected timeline given: 60 days.
Emailed several times towards the 60 day mark and no update.
ECO called: 15th June 2016 for an interview.
Interview: 22nd June 2016 
Date e-mail received that a decision was made: June 24th 2016
Date your visa was received: June 28th 2016.

Not sure when it's valid from until he gets home as husband quickly checked to see if visa was in as he left the building. He doesn't want to have his passport out in public.

Absolutely excited, I can't wait to see him but even more so for him and our 4 month old daughter to finally meet!


----------



## EmmyC

Hello, first time poster! 

My timeline so far: 

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- 23 May 2016
Date biometrics taken: 1 June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7 June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 90 days at most??
Date your visa was received: TBA

I'm so nervous. I thought I'd have had the visa by now, but I've read on here that summer is fairly busy.


----------



## Dinu14

EmmyC said:


> Hello, first time poster!
> 
> My timeline so far:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Spouse (priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- 23 May 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 1 June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7 June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 90 days at most??
> Date your visa was received: TBA
> 
> I'm so nervous. I thought I'd have had the visa by now, but I've read on here that summer is fairly busy.


I was hoping to fly out on 15th July and mine was only received in Sheffield on June 21st. There goes my hope. Seem to take longer than usual. Hope summer rush doesn't affect us much. Good luck for your application.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Dinu14 said:


> I was hoping to fly out on 15th July and mine was only received in Sheffield on June 21st. There goes my hope. Seem to take longer than usual. Hope summer rush doesn't affect us much. Good luck for your application.


I thought you have replied on Priority Visa service, if you did so, it should be only 15 working days, not 90 days as you mentioned.


----------



## Dinu14

B.abdalwahed said:


> I thought you have replied on Priority Visa service, if you did so, it should be only 15 working days, not 90 days as you mentioned.


I did indeed. Really hope you are correct and we get it within the processing time mentioned.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Dinu14 said:


> I did indeed. Really hope you are correct and we get it within the processing time mentioned.




Are you sure you paid for the priority service? as your dates look a bit weird


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EmmyC

Dinu14 said:


> I was hoping to fly out on 15th July and mine was only received in Sheffield on June 21st. There goes my hope. Seem to take longer than usual. Hope summer rush doesn't affect us much. Good luck for your application.


I know, I had my intended travel date as 10 June. I realize now how ridiculously hopeful that was. 

Wishing you the best, waiting is really the hardest part.


----------



## EmmyC

Dinu14 said:


> I did indeed. Really hope you are correct and we get it within the processing time mentioned.


Also, can I ask where you saw the 15 day thing? Because when I paid for priority it really seemed like a shot in the dark as to what I was paying for, and obviously 15 days has passed for me!


----------



## B.abdalwahed

EmmyC said:


> Also, can I ask where you saw the 15 day thing? Because when I paid for priority it really seemed like a shot in the dark as to what I was paying for, and obviously 15 days has passed for me!




Well! I am applying from Tunisia trough Teleperformance VAC, and for £450 the priority service will get the visa processed within 15 working days.
That is what it says on their website.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinu14

EmmyC said:


> Also, can I ask where you saw the 15 day thing? Because when I paid for priority it really seemed like a shot in the dark as to what I was paying for, and obviously 15 days has passed for me!


So, you know the way VFSglobal is the UKVI "partner" in the US. Some "Partners" in other countries offer tracking and give them a separate timeline for priority from what I understand. I was freaking out a bit thinking may be they missed that mine was priority. But then again, these are guidelines and I guess we will get it when we get it


----------



## Dinu14

B.abdalwahed said:


> Are you sure you paid for the priority service? as your dates look a bit weird
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you are addressing me, Why do you think they look weird? mine was received in sheffield a few days after you?


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Dinu14 said:


> If you are addressing me, Why do you think they look weird? mine was received in sheffield a few days after you?




Well! I am sorry if sounded rude or anything, but you are actually on your on your 21st working day since biometric submission, while priority it counts since your biometric 15 working days.
Mine actually was on 13th Jun, so today is my 13th working day!

But please try contacting them as I honestly heard people apply in priority, but their priority evidence was lost somewhere.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinu14

B.abdalwahed said:


> Well! I am sorry if sounded rude or anything, but you are actually on your on your 21st working day since biometric submission, while priority it counts since your biometric 15 working days.
> Mine actually was on 13th Jun, so today is my 13th working day!
> 
> But please try contacting them as I honestly heard people apply in priority, but their priority evidence was lost somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Didn't mean to sound snappy there. Apologies. I believe the clock starts ticking (15 working days in your case) once your application is received in Sheffield? because even though your biometrics was after mine, your application reached them before mine and it would make sense to process yours first? Also, I think at some places, people submit their application at their VAC whereas we have to mail them to sheffield ourselves. Am not totally sure though.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Dinu14 said:


> B.abdalwahed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well! I am sorry if sounded rude or anything, but you are actually on your on your 21st working day since biometric submission, while priority it counts since your biometric 15 working days.
> Mine actually was on 13th Jun, so today is my 13th working day!
> 
> But please try contacting them as I honestly heard people apply in priority, but their priority evidence was lost somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't mean to sound snappy there. Apologies. I believe the clock starts ticking (15 working days in your case) once your application is received in Sheffield? because even though your biometrics was after mine, your application reached them before mine and it would make sense to process yours first? Also, I think at some places, people submit their application at their VAC whereas we have to mail them to sheffield ourselves. Am not totally sure though.
Click to expand...

Noo, it is fine 
And no! Here what it says on the VAC website:

((Settlement Priority Visa Service £450
UK Visas & Immigration offers a standard 60 working day service to customers applying for a settlement visa.
The Settlement Priority Visa Service ensures that your application will be processed at the front of the queue. We aim to process Settlement Priority Visas within 15 working days from the date of your appointment at the UK Visa Application Centre.))

Thats the VAC I applied in, maybe it is different with Vfs out there in the states!
And about submitting the supporting documents, it is literally the same, they just changed like a month ago, where I would attend my appointment with my application and passport ONLY! And then send the supprting documents on my own, so attended on 13th Jun, submitted biometeric, then I sent the supporting dcuments on 14th Jun via DHL, tracked it to find out it was recieved early morning on 16th Jun, and signed by someone called K.Booth.
At thend I hope ours come with good outcome soon .


----------



## Dinu14

B.abdalwahed said:


> Noo, it is fine
> And no! Here what it says on the VAC website:
> 
> ((Settlement Priority Visa Service £450
> UK Visas & Immigration offers a standard 60 working day service to customers applying for a settlement visa.
> The Settlement Priority Visa Service ensures that your application will be processed at the front of the queue. We aim to process Settlement Priority Visas within 15 working days from the date of your appointment at the UK Visa Application Centre.))
> 
> Thats the VAC I applied in, maybe it is different with Vfs out there in the states!
> And about submitting the supporting documents, it is literally the same, they just changed like a month ago, where I would attend my appointment with my application and passport ONLY! And then send the supprting documents on my own, so attended on 13th Jun, submitted biometeric, then I sent the supporting dcuments on 14th Jun via DHL, tracked it to find out it was recieved early morning on 16th Jun, and signed by someone called K.Booth.
> At thend I hope ours come with good outcome soon .



Ah right ok. Like I said before, they "aim to process" in 15 working days so I wouldn't be too worried if it's more than that (Easier said than done). Also, I remember from your previous message that they emailed you asking for an envelope. I assumed they processed your application and were about to send it back. Who knows what goes on. Like you said, as long the outcome is positive and we are all united with our spouses/partners, its all good.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Dinu14 said:


> Ah right ok. Like I said before, they "aim to process" in 15 working days so I wouldn't be too worried if it's more than that (Easier said than done). Also, I remember from your previous message that they emailed you asking for an envelope. I assumed they processed your application and were about to send it back. Who knows what goes on. Like you said, as long the outcome is positive and we are all united with our spouses/partners, its all good.



Well not really, because I emailed them 2 days ago, and they replied back saying mine has been assed by ECO yet.
But I am calling them direct today to see what is up with it.


----------



## Dinu14

B.abdalwahed said:


> Well not really, because I emailed them 2 days ago, and they replied back saying mine has been assed by ECO yet.
> But I am calling them direct today to see what is up with it.


Ok good luck. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Dinu14 said:


> B.abdalwahed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well not really, because I emailed them 2 days ago, and they replied back saying mine has been assed by ECO yet.
> But I am calling them direct today to see what is up with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok good luck. Let us know what you find out.
Click to expand...

Sure!
Pray for me


----------



## Dinu14

B.abdalwahed said:


> Sure!
> Pray for me


Hey, Can I ask when you received the email from Sheffield saying your application has been received and being processed for ECO? Thanks


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Dinu14 said:


> B.abdalwahed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> Pray for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Can I ask when you received the email from Sheffield saying your application has been received and being processed for ECO? Thanks
Click to expand...

Yeah sure!
I got the email on 15th Jun at 11:45am


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Dinu14 said:


> Ok good luck. Let us know what you find out.



Right!
Just called them, and the lady told me that it is going to be processed soon, idk how is that but she said "that is why I have on the system", and the processing time turns out to be 16 working days, so asked me to wait for another 4 days if I didnt get noticed that is when i should call.
Apparently they schem through application when they firstly got them, because she said if there was something wrong with the application they would have called me ages ago ( as they asked for suitable envelop right after they got them), but as it is straightforward then it is all good.


----------



## fpatel10

Have any late April / Early May NON PRIORITY heard back from Uk Visa that decision has been made?


----------



## DCtoUK

fpatel10 said:


> Have any late April / Early May NON PRIORITY heard back from Uk Visa that decision has been made?


I got another "no updates" response to an enquiry. My biometric date was April 26th.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerlove10

Obviously this group doesn't represent everyone, but it seems like there has been nothing new coming in in quite some time.


----------



## sj786

applied 12th May , still waiting .


----------



## sj786

fpatel10 said:


> Have any late April / Early May NON PRIORITY heard back from Uk Visa that decision has been made?


applied 12 MAY, still waiting


----------



## sj786

I think All ECOs are on their summer holidays and left us waiting here.


----------



## fpatel10

Gabyy54 said:


> Obviously this group doesn't represent everyone, but it seems like there has been nothing new coming in in quite some time.


Oh wow you still haven't heard back...hope you hear something soon!


----------



## fpatel10

DCtoUK said:


> I got another "no updates" response to an enquiry. My biometric date was April 26th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


That's 9 weeks now..... Let us know when you hear something. Didn't expect it to be this dealyed


----------



## Summerlove10

Yup, my husband called and no updates. And I emailed for an update the other day and nothing. Hitting the 10 week mark tomorrow. Guess I'll keep holding on until week 12. :/ 


fpatel10 said:


> Gabyy54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously this group doesn't represent everyone, but it seems like there has been nothing new coming in in quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow you still haven't heard back...hope you hear something soon!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tara_abroad

New here, hello! ..... This is my timeline thus far:

Country applying from: United States 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 10 May 2016 
Date biometrics taken: 15 June 2016 
Date documentation was received in Sheffield: 17 June 2016 (verified with both tracking and email from HO)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Projected timeline given: 12 weeks/60 working days 
Date your visa was received: TBA

I see so many people prior by only a few weeks with priority got their visa within a week. Waiting is seriously the worst.


----------



## uksponser84

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- 28 May 2016
Date biometrics taken: 13 June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20 June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Not sure 
Date your visa was received: Got it in the mail today - 29 June 2016 - YAY!!!!


I sincerely wish everyone still waiting the very best of luck. I'm so grateful for all the help I received from the people on this forum (directly and indirectly), and if I can help anyone else, I'd be glad to do so. This was one of the most stressful experiences I have ever been through!


----------



## Dinu14

B.abdalwahed said:


> Right!
> Just called them, and the lady told me that it is going to be processed soon, idk how is that but she said "that is why I have on the system", and the processing time turns out to be 16 working days, so asked me to wait for another 4 days if I didnt get noticed that is when i should call.
> Apparently they schem through application when they firstly got them, because she said if there was something wrong with the application they would have called me ages ago ( as they asked for suitable envelop right after they got them), but as it is straightforward then it is all good.


That's not too bad. At least you have an update now.


----------



## Dinu14

Tara_abroad said:


> New here, hello! ..... This is my timeline thus far:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 10 May 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 15 June 2016
> Date documentation was received in Sheffield: 17 June 2016 (verified with both tracking and email from HO)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Projected timeline given: 12 weeks/60 working days
> Date your visa was received: TBA
> 
> I see so many people prior by only a few weeks with priority got their visa within a week. Waiting is seriously the worst.


Very true. I have seen people who applied in early June get their visa in 3 days. Waiting really is the worst part. Here is hoping we don't have to wait long.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

uksponser84 said:


> Country applying from: United States
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Spouse (priority)
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online- 28 May 2016
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 13 June 2016
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20 June 2016
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Projected timeline given: Not sure
> 
> Date your visa was received: Got it in the mail today - 29 June 2016 - YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely wish everyone still waiting the very best of luck. I'm so grateful for all the help I received from the people on this forum (directly and indirectly), and if I can help anyone else, I'd be glad to do so. This was one of the most stressful experiences I have ever been through!




I have a really similar timeline here, but I just called earlier and I was told it has not been processed yet, but it will be soon! :/
Waiting is the worst thing ever!
By the way!
May I ask about your intended date of travel in the application, and what date they gave on your vignette?

Thanks and congrats 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uksponser84

B.abdalwahed said:


> I have a really similar timeline here, but I just called earlier and I was told it has not been processed yet, but it will be soon! :/
> Waiting is the worst thing ever!
> By the way!
> May I ask about your intended date of travel in the application, and what date they gave on your vignette?
> 
> Thanks and congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thank you!
I agree - the waiting was agony, especially over weekends when I knew nothing would be happening in Sheffield.

Intended date of travel on application was August 28. On the vignette the date is August 21.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## B.abdalwahed

uksponser84 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I agree - the waiting was agony, especially over weekends when I knew nothing would be happening in Sheffield.
> 
> 
> 
> Intended date of travel on application was August 28. On the vignette the date is August 21.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you!




Thank you for your reply.
Mine was 15 July, so Lets hope it comes sooon!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amanda12

Been reading this forum for months and it's been really comforting.

Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Spouse (priority) Edmonton-Canada

Date application submitted: Online- April 25th 2016

Date biometrics taken: April 27th 2016

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 29th 2016

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Projected timeline given: 12 weeks 

Decision made email: June 25th 2016

Date your visa was received: Monday by post ahhhh!


My question is how long after you get your passport with a happy letter and visa does it take to get your supporting documents back?!


----------



## Tara_abroad

I see someone who did their biometrics 2 days before me but their paperwork was sent 4 days after mine but mine still is waiting to be assessed. So stressful not understanding the process.


----------



## visspresident

Gabyy54 said:


> Obviously this group doesn't represent everyone, but it seems like there has been nothing new coming in in quite some time.


Yeah, looking back at previous years posts in this thread, it seems like a long wait is more common this year. My fiancé and I wonder if everyone got distracted by Brexit


----------



## fpatel10

amanda12 said:


> Been reading this forum for months and it's been really comforting.
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Spouse (priority) Edmonton-Canada
> 
> Date application submitted: Online- April 25th 2016
> 
> Date biometrics taken: April 27th 2016
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 29th 2016
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> 
> Decision made email: June 25th 2016
> 
> Date your visa was received: Monday by post ahhhh!
> 
> 
> My question is how long after you get your passport with a happy letter and visa does it take to get your supporting documents back?!



Are you sure your application was priority? 9 weeks seems like a long time for priority....


----------



## cliffd

*Application from Brazil*

Applied this week for a fiancé / proposed civil partnership visa from Brazil.

Type of visa applied for: Settlement - proposed civil partnership
Date application submitted: Online - 21st June 2016
Date biometrics taken: 27th June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28th June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Columbia
Projected timeline given: 4 weeks 
Decision made email: TBC!


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> Have any late April / Early May NON PRIORITY heard back from Uk Visa that decision has been made?


I am in this time frame but i am not expecting to hear anything from them for at least another month


----------



## rjsaji

Country applying from: *ITALY*
Type of visa applied for: *EEA FAMILY PERMIT *
Date application submitted (online or in person): *27th May 2016*
Date biometrics taken: *14th June 2016* *Rome*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *15th June 2016* *E-Mail Received From TLScontact*
Office location processing your visa: *N/A ( Don't Know )*
Projected timeline given: *15 Working Days*
Date your visa was received: *Still Waiting*


I hope, will soon receive good news...


----------



## amanda12

Sorry, typo. No it was non priority.


----------



## angelinammraz

I posted my timeline not too long ago, my fiance and I applied online on May 23rd, I had my bio-metrics appt on June 3rd, shipped everything off that day and it arrived on June 5th. YESTERDAY morning I finally got the "your visa has been received" email! Over 3 weeks since I tracked it arriving and getting signed for! Is this normal? Is it the summer flood of applications that's caused them to wait so long to send me my email? Does that mean they just now opened it after it sitting somewhere for almost 3 and a half weeks?


----------



## EmmyC

Tara_abroad said:


> I see someone who did their biometrics 2 days before me but their paperwork was sent 4 days after mine but mine still is waiting to be assessed. So stressful not understanding the process.


It seems so random, doesn't it? I wonder what the factors all are that go into how long it takes. 

I also desperately wish that we had some way to track our application process as it went, but that's just me!


----------



## EmmyC

angelinammraz said:


> I posted my timeline not too long ago, my fiance and I applied online on May 23rd, I had my bio-metrics appt on June 3rd, shipped everything off that day and it arrived on June 5th. YESTERDAY morning I finally got the "your visa has been received" email! Over 3 weeks since I tracked it arriving and getting signed for! Is this normal? Is it the summer flood of applications that's caused them to wait so long to send me my email? Does that mean they just now opened it after it sitting somewhere for almost 3 and a half weeks?


While mine didn't take three weeks, my application apparently arrived there (according to UPS) about a week before I received any email. I can only imagine they're absolutely swamped so even things like that are taking awhile.


----------



## sj786

amanda12 said:


> Been reading this forum for months and it's been really comforting.
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement- Spouse (priority) Edmonton-Canada
> 
> Date application submitted: Online- April 25th 2016
> 
> Date biometrics taken: April 27th 2016
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 29th 2016
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> 
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> 
> Decision made email: June 25th 2016
> 
> Date your visa was received: Monday by post ahhhh!
> 
> 
> My question is how long after you get your passport with a happy letter and visa does it take to get your supporting documents back?!


hey congratulations, hope I get mine too , I also applied from Edmonton on 12th May, 
yes you will get back your all documents and keep tracking DHL with the tracking number which they provided you when you sent your application . it might take 2 to 3 days .


----------



## Minnie101

Dinu14 said:


> I was hoping to fly out on 15th July and mine was only received in Sheffield on June 21st. There goes my hope. Seem to take longer than usual. Hope summer rush doesn't affect us much. Good luck for your application.


Just so you know, the processing times (15 days for priority) are from the date you do the biometrics xxx


----------



## Minnie101

B.abdalwahed said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Mine was 15 July, so Lets hope it comes sooon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My husband's intended date of travel was also 15th July, and his vignette is dated 8th July and valid for 30 days xx


----------



## Dinu14

Minnie101 said:


> Just so you know, the processing times (15 days for priority) are from the date you do the biometrics xxx


That fills me with hope. Today is 15th working day. Hopefully hear something soon. Thank you.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Minnie101 said:


> My husband's intended date of travel was also 15th July, and his vignette is dated 8th July and valid for 30 days xx


Well that is still quite good tbh, btw how long does take from biometric to receiving decision made email? And where has he applied from?


----------



## Minnie101

B.abdalwahed said:


> Well that is still quite good tbh, btw how long does take from biometric to receiving decision made email? And where has he applied from?


I posted my timeline further up, so click next to my name to see previous posts. He applied from Morocco. The 15 working days is from the biometric appointment date. His was 6th June.


----------



## Peter77

*11 weeks and waiting*

Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse
Country applied from: Cairo, Egypt
Date application submitted: Online 10th April
Date biometric taken: 14th April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Office: 16th April
Office location processing your visa: Amman, Jordan
Projected timeline given: 60 working days/12 weeks
Date your visa received: 11 weeks and still waiting

Was on here trying to get an idea of other peoples experience as its 11 weeks ago today that my wife made her application. We have tried following up on her application but only get the standard response that her visa application is with the ECO awaiting a decision and that they complete 95% of settlement visas in 12 weeks and 100% in 24 weeks (24 weeks = 6 months). 

Guess we have to be a little more patient before we can start escalating any further, plus there has been 2 bank holidays which pushes the date out a further 2 days.


----------



## Corneredtiger

tab&tanz said:


> Country applying from : UAE
> Type of visa applied for :spouse visa / settlement / non priority.
> Application submitted (online) : 22 May 2016
> appointment Date: 29th May biometrics taken/ submitted documents.
> location: VFS WAFI MALL DUBAI
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1st June 2016 UK visa application prepared for assessment by an Entry Clearance Officer.
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days
> Date your visa was received:?
> 
> 
> Hi there, Just wondering, if you heard anything from the UKBA? Waiting game is a killer


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Minnie101 said:


> I posted my timeline further up, so click next to my name to see previous posts. He applied from Morocco. The 15 working days is from the biometric appointment date. His was 6th June.


Sorry I remember you now!
Congrats, your husband literally applied a week before i do, and you were lucky to get it done in just 12 working days.
I am on 14th day now, And havent heard anything. Had to make a call yesterday, and it turned to be 16 working days!!
I was told if not till next Monday, That when you go complain!
waiting is just the worst thing ever.


----------



## Dinu14

B.abdalwahed said:


> Sorry I remember you now!
> Congrats, your husband literally applied a week before i do, and you were lucky to get it done in just 12 working days.
> I am on 14th day now, And havent heard anything. Had to make a call yesterday, and it turned to be 16 working days!!
> I was told if not till next Monday, That when you go complain!
> waiting is just the worst thing ever.


Does where we apply from matter when it comes to the processing time? I am on my 16th day (Biometrics on 9th June in the United States) so from the response you got, I should have heard by now. Can I ask you who you called regarding the status of your application? Is it UKVI or a service provided by the Tunisian partner (Teleperformance???)? Thanks


----------



## nyclon

Dinu14 said:


> Does where we apply from matter when it comes to the processing time? I am on my 16th day (Biometrics on 9th June in the United States) so from the response you got, I should have heard by now. Can I ask you who you called regarding the status of your application? Is it UKVI or a service provided by the Tunisian partner (Teleperformance???)? Thanks


Yes, of course it matters. Additionally, any quoted processing times are guidelines only. 

https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Dinu14 said:


> Does where we apply from matter when it comes to the processing time? I am on my 16th day (Biometrics on 9th June in the United States) so from the response you got, I should have heard by now. Can I ask you who you called regarding the status of your application? Is it UKVI or a service provided by the Tunisian partner (Teleperformance???)? Thanks




Yeah it is different. As they stated in the email they sent me regarding the receipt of my application, (except application submitted in United states and Canada), so apparently it is different.
Also been refused for visa or some issue before might delay the application more than expected.
And no, I called the premium service of UKVI, but I am popping in the VAC "Teleperformance" to complain, since I paid for priority visa processing of 15 working days, and will see what happens.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon

B.abdalwahed said:


> Yeah it is different. As they stated in the email they sent me regarding the receipt of my application, (except application submitted in United states and Canada), so apparently it is different.
> Also been refused for visa or some issue before might delay the application more than expected.
> And no, I called the premium service of UKVI, but I am popping in the VAC "Teleperformance" to complain, since I paid for priority visa processing of 15 working days, and will see what happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Teleperformance Is a commercial provider who simply accepts applications on UKVI's behalf and has nothing to do with visa processing.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

nyclon said:


> Teleperformance Is a commercial provider who simply accepts applications on UKVI's behalf and has nothing to do with visa processing.




But I purchased the priority service through them! 
At least!!! They should email me apologising not making it on time, or they know is to rip people off???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## visspresident

B.abdalwahed said:


> But I purchased the priority service through them!
> At least!!! They should email me apologising not making it on time, or they know is to rip people off???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't think priority is a guarantee that it'll get done within x number of days...just that it'll get put ahead of non-priority applications


----------



## Summerlove10

Yea, it's all an aim. There is no guarantee. There are an increase of applications in the summer.


----------



## Oakhelm

I'm getting a little concerned... Probably just me worrying though, USPS says that the package has been delivered, but I've not received an email from the official place saying it's been received yet.

Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse
Country applied from: U.S.A.
Date application submitted: Online 22nd June
Date biometric taken: 27th June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Office: 1 July according to my mail carrier, but no official email yet.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 working days/12 weeks
Date your visa received: Pending.

I really, really hope it's soon..


----------



## Summerlove10

It took 2 days for me to get a confirmation email. Seems other recent applicants are taking even longer. I wouldn't worry about it. There is an increase in summer applications so you might not get it for awhile. 



Oakhelm said:


> I'm getting a little concerned... Probably just me worrying though, USPS says that the package has been delivered, but I've not received an email from the official place saying it's been received yet.
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse
> Country applied from: U.S.A.
> Date application submitted: Online 22nd June
> Date biometric taken: 27th June
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Office: 1 July according to my mail carrier, but no official email yet.
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days/12 weeks
> Date your visa received: Pending.
> 
> I really, really hope it's soon..


----------



## Oakhelm

Sorry, it's just one of those things where I know summer is bad and I want to at least know they received it...

Plus the person who was dealing with my package at the post office was.. just not the brightest to say the least. I'm a bit worried all they received was a customs note in an envelope. (.. She put the customs note in a separate envelope and set both to the side, because it took her about an hour to even process my package and the line was out the door by the end)


----------



## Summerlove10

Well I'm sure you'll hear soon. It definetly doesn't come immediately after receiving though. And if for some reason they didn't get it they will let you know they never recieved the documents. Are you priority or non? 



Oakhelm said:


> Sorry, it's just one of those things where I know summer is bad and I want to at least know they received it...
> 
> Plus the person who was dealing with my package at the post office was.. just not the brightest to say the least. I'm a bit worried all they received was a customs note in an envelope. (.. She put the customs note in a separate envelope and set both to the side, because it took her about an hour to even process my package and the line was out the door by the end)


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Well! Fair enough I know priority never been a guarantee, but at least they should contact applicants when failing meeting the deadline!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajiv26

Hello everyone, 
I just joined the club 

This is my timeline. When I logged on my TLS account shows application submitted to DMC ,so i presume they must have reveived my application.


Type of visa applied for: Settlement Fiancé visa priority
Country applied from: France
Date application submitted: Online 14/06/2016
Date biometric taken: 1st July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Office: 1st July according to my TLS account
Office location processing your visa: Paris
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa received: Pending.

:fingerscrossed: all the best to everyone else


----------



## nyclon

B.abdalwahed said:


> Well! Fair enough I know priority never been a guarantee, but at least they should contact applicants when failing meeting the deadline!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's not a deadline. It's a guideline.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Dinu14 said:


> Very true. I have seen people who applied in early June get their visa in 3 days. Waiting really is the worst part. Here is hoping we don't have to wait long.




Hello!
Haven't you heard anything yet???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinu14

B.abdalwahed said:


> Hello!
> Haven't you heard anything yet???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Not a peep. Will have to just wait


----------



## Asif316uk

Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Country applied from: Pakistan (on behalf my spouse)
Date application submitted: Online 01/07/2016
Date biometric taken: pending.. Appointment 6th of July 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Office: 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa received: Pending.


----------



## Williams_84

Oakhelm said:


> I'm getting a little concerned... Probably just me worrying though, USPS says that the package has been delivered, but I've not received an email from the official place saying it's been received yet.
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse
> Country applied from: U.S.A.
> Date application submitted: Online 22nd June
> Date biometric taken: 27th June
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Office: 1 July according to my mail carrier, but no official email yet.
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days/12 weeks
> Date your visa received: Pending.
> 
> I really, really hope it's soon..


Oakhelm, they took 10 days after the UPS delivery date to send me the e-mail. I know of at least one other person for whom they also took 10 days to log theirs in. 3 weeks sounds terrible, but I bet it's just due to the summer slow-down. Good luck! I was on pins and needles until they logged mine in.


----------



## Summerlove10

Have you heard anything else lately? 



Williams_84 said:


> Oakhelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a little concerned... Probably just me worrying though, USPS says that the package has been delivered, but I've not received an email from the official place saying it's been received yet.
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse
> Country applied from: U.S.A.
> Date application submitted: Online 22nd June
> Date biometric taken: 27th June
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Office: 1 July according to my mail carrier, but no official email yet.
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days/12 weeks
> Date your visa received: Pending.
> 
> I really, really hope it's soon..
> 
> 
> 
> Oakhelm, they took 10 days after the UPS delivery date to send me the e-mail. I know of at least one other person for whom they also took 10 days to log theirs in. 3 weeks sounds terrible, but I bet it's just due to the summer slow-down. Good luck! I was on pins and needles until they logged mine in.
Click to expand...


----------



## Williams_84

Gabyy54 said:


> Have you heard anything else lately?


Gabyy54, no, I haven't. The other day they emailed me at midnight my time (Pacific time) telling me they didn't receive my sponsor's documents. Which almost made me cry because everything was in the package we sent. But I received an e-mail an hour later saying the e-mail was sent in error. Thankfully I was sleeping when all this happened and had both e-mails when I woke up; I only panicked for 30 seconds.

I am going to call them Monday. I can't believe I haven't heard anything. Have you heard anything?


----------



## DCtoUK

Williams_84 said:


> Gabyy54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard anything else lately?[/QUOT
> 
> Gabyy54, no, I haven't. The other day they emailed me at midnight my time (Pacific time) telling me they didn't receive my sponsor's documents. Which almost made me cry because everything was in the package we sent. But I received an e-mail an hour later saying the e-mail was sent in error. Thankfully I was sleeping when all this happened and had both e-mails when I woke up; I only panicked for 30 seconds.
> 
> I am going to call them Monday. I can't believe I haven't heard anything. Have you heard anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that means they're looking at your application now! I haven't heard anything myself, but hoping for something this week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Summerlove10

Geez. Seems quite unorganized. I honestly wouldn't recommend calling because it's a waste of money. They don't know anymore than the standard email update :/ I haven't heard anything either. Hoping so badly that this is the week! Thursday will be 11 weeks for me. 



Williams_84 said:


> Gabyy54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard anything else lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Gabyy54, no, I haven't. The other day they emailed me at midnight my time (Pacific time) telling me they didn't receive my sponsor's documents. Which almost made me cry because everything was in the package we sent. But I received an e-mail an hour later saying the e-mail was sent in error. Thankfully I was sleeping when all this happened and had both e-mails when I woke up; I only panicked for 30 seconds.
> 
> I am going to call them Monday. I can't believe I haven't heard anything. Have you heard anything?
Click to expand...


----------



## Williams_84

Hopefully that means they're looking at your application now! I haven't heard anything myself, but hoping for something this week.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Good luck!!!!


----------



## visspresident

Gabyy54 said:


> Geez. Seems quite unorganized. I honestly wouldn't recommend calling because it's a waste of money. They don't know anymore than the standard email update :/ I haven't heard anything either. Hoping so badly that this is the week! Thursday will be 11 weeks for me.


Looks like your biometrics were done 10 days before mine. I'm still waiting too...this is getting bizarre. I'll be very interested to see the visa processing times for this June and July whenever they get put up on the Gov UK site...


----------



## Rajiv26

Rajiv26 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just joined the club
> 
> This is my timeline. When I logged on my TLS account shows application submitted to DMC ,so i presume they must have reveived my application.
> 
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Fiancé visa priority
> Country applied from: France
> Date application submitted: Online 14/06/2016
> Date biometric taken: 1st July
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Office: 1st July according to my TLS account
> Office location processing your visa: Paris
> Projected timeline given: 15 days
> Date your visa received: Pending.
> 
> :fingerscrossed: all the best to everyone else



Replying to my own post.
They received the application today.

A quick one guys. I think you guys might be able to help me. 
The TLS submission checklist, if there's an error on it, what can be done?
They ticked copies and not originals, and i have submitted both. 

Thanks


----------



## adeel000

Visa Type: Settlement (Priority) - Pakistan
Online Application Done on 10/06/2016
Biometric Submitted on 13/06/2016
The visa application for GWF123456789 was forwarded to UKVI on 13/06/2016.
Documentation Sent to Sheffield on 13/06/2016
Documentation Received at Sheffield on 14/06/2016 
Online Application Received e-mail on 22/06/2016

Still Waiting ?


----------



## adeel000

B.abdalwahed said:


> Dinu14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok good luck. Let us know what you find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right!
> Just called them, and the lady told me that it is going to be processed soon, idk how is that but she said "that is why I have on the system", and the processing time turns out to be 16 working days, so asked me to wait for another 4 days if I didnt get noticed that is when i should call.
> Apparently they schem through application when they firstly got them, because she said if there was something wrong with the application they would have called me ages ago ( as they asked for suitable envelop right after they got them), but as it is straightforward then it is all good.
Click to expand...

Hi.... Have you heard anything yet? Any update?


----------



## fpatel10

Williams_84 said:


> Gabyy54, no, I haven't. The other day they emailed me at midnight my time (Pacific time) telling me they didn't receive my sponsor's documents. Which almost made me cry because everything was in the package we sent. But I received an e-mail an hour later saying the e-mail was sent in error. Thankfully I was sleeping when all this happened and had both e-mails when I woke up; I only panicked for 30 seconds.
> 
> I am going to call them Monday. I can't believe I haven't heard anything. Have you heard anything?


Atleast they're looking at it... Are you on week 11 now? hope you hear something soon!


----------



## fpatel10

visspresident said:


> Looks like your biometrics were done 10 days before mine. I'm still waiting too...this is getting bizarre. I'll be very interested to see the visa processing times for this June and July whenever they get put up on the Gov UK site...


Oh wow...you're almost hitting week 12?
I totally agree it's very bizarre. They shouldn't write down 15 days as processing times if its not true! 

I'm on week 8... getting harder each week.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

fpatel10 said:


> Oh wow...you're almost hitting week 12?
> 
> I totally agree it's very bizarre. They shouldn't write down 15 days as processing times if its not true!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on week 8... getting harder each week.




Are you on priority or non-priority? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fpatel10

B.abdalwahed said:


> Are you on priority or non-priority?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


non priority


----------



## B.abdalwahed

So dont panic, you basically can not complain before 12 weeks if you were on priority!
I am on priority 16th day today, and heard nothing so far!
On the email I was told it might be to 20 working day!
Nothing is true haha

Try to relax


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fpatel10

B.abdalwahed said:


> So dont panic, you basically can not complain before 12 weeks if you were on priority!
> I am on priority 16th day today, and heard nothing so far!
> On the email I was told it might be to 20 working day!
> Nothing is true haha
> 
> Try to relax
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yeah thats true...would have gone through priority if I knew the processing times were for priority...Sigh...can only wait


----------



## B.abdalwahed

And apparently its peak period at the moment, so yeah hope to hear soon 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tara_abroad

I am beyond stressed. Like so many here I paid for priority from the US, biometrics on June 15, mailed docs that were received and confirmed by Sheffield as received on June 17 .... And still as of today I emailed VFS and am told still to be assessed. What is going on over there?


----------



## nyclon

Tara_abroad said:


> I am beyond stressed. Like so many here I paid for priority from the US, biometrics on June 15, mailed docs that were received and confirmed by Sheffield as received on June 17 .... And still as of today I emailed VFS and am told still to be assessed. What is going on over there?


Paying for priority simply puts your application ahead of non-priority applications. There are no guarantees that it will be processed in a specified amount of time and as others have suggested, it's a busy time of year.


----------



## Summerlove10

So do you know if they always wait for all of priority to get assessed before even picking up a non? Because I am almost at 12 weeks. It's really sad and frustrating that they are out to make a little extra money by offering priority. Didn't think it was actually necessary due to the online processing times, but now it's killing me inside that I didn't do it. 



nyclon said:


> Tara_abroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am beyond stressed. Like so many here I paid for priority from the US, biometrics on June 15, mailed docs that were received and confirmed by Sheffield as received on June 17 .... And still as of today I emailed VFS and am told still to be assessed. What is going on over there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paying for priority simply puts your application ahead of non-priority applications. There are no guarantees that it will be processed in a specified amount of time and as others have suggested, it's a busy time of year.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tara_abroad

Gabyy54 said:


> So do you know if they always wait for all of priority to get assessed before even picking up a non? Because I am almost at 12 weeks. It's really sad and frustrating that they are out to make a little extra money by offering priority. Didn't think it was actually necessary due to the online processing times, but now it's killing me inside that I didn't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> nyclon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tara_abroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am beyond stressed. Like so many here I paid for priority from the US, biometrics on June 15, mailed docs that were received and confirmed by Sheffield as received on June 17 .... And still as of today I emailed VFS and am told still to be assessed. What is going on over there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paying for priority simply puts your application ahead of non-priority applications. There are no guarantees that it will be processed in a specified amount of time and as others have suggested, it's a busy time of year.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's really what I was getting at ....venting plus just saying if it's taking this long for me and other priorities, then wow. I don't really understand their process. But we probably aren't meant to.


----------



## fpatel10

Gabyy54 said:


> So do you know if they always wait for all of priority to get assessed before even picking up a non? Because I am almost at 12 weeks. It's really sad and frustrating that they are out to make a little extra money by offering priority. Didn't think it was actually necessary due to the online processing times, but now it's killing me inside that I didn't do it.


Same. It doesn't state anywhere that the processing times are for priority. There was no way to even upgrade after biometrics.


----------



## rjsaji

rjsaji said:


> Country applying from: *ITALY*
> Type of visa applied for: *EEA FAMILY PERMIT *
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *27th May 2016*
> Date biometrics taken: *14th June 2016* *Rome*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *15th June 2016* *E-Mail Received From TLScontact*
> Office location processing your visa: *N/A ( Don't Know )*
> Projected timeline given: *15 Working Days*
> Date your visa was received: *Still Waiting*
> 
> 
> I hope, will soon receive good news...



Need to make a small adjustment...

Date your visa was received: TODAY lane:lane:lane:

Best Of Luck For All... 

Thank You


----------



## wellsmom03

visspresident said:


> Looks like your biometrics were done 10 days before mine. I'm still waiting too...this is getting bizarre. I'll be very interested to see the visa processing times for this June and July whenever they get put up on the Gov UK site...


Have you heard anything yet? Did you apply from outside the UK? I'm in the Uk....7 weeks in so far. Haven't heard anything. My son is supposed to be going on a school trip to Germany....leaving tonight. He's not going to get to go...as we have no passports. I'm so upset. I just don't understand it. He's special needs, and he's worked for 2 years to go. I've got tickets booked to go back to the US on 1 August. I've got no idea if I should be panicking about that or not.


----------



## visspresident

wellsmom03 said:


> Have you heard anything yet? Did you apply from outside the UK? I'm in the Uk....7 weeks in so far. Haven't heard anything. My son is supposed to be going on a school trip to Germany....leaving tonight. He's not going to get to go...as we have no passports. I'm so upset. I just don't understand it. He's special needs, and he's worked for 2 years to go. I've got tickets booked to go back to the US on 1 August. I've got no idea if I should be panicking about that or not.


Unfortunately not. I emailed UKVI asking for an update on my visa status on 15 June and I haven't even heard back from that. I applied from the US.

Oh no! I'm sorry  Yeah, we're basically stuck in our current countries since they take out passports for this whole thing. 

Hopefully you'll be fine for that trip back to the US, but at the rate things are going for many of us...:noidea:


----------



## Corneredtiger

Country applying from:UAE
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Priority) 
Date application submitted (online): 18th Jun 2016
Date biometrics taken: 27th Jun
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:28th June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Abu-Dhabi
Projected timeline given: 15 Working Days
Date your visa was received: 04 Jul 2016

I am grateful to all those who helped me in this critical time. Joppa specially who truly was always patient in answering all my queries. Nyclon for always guiding me. Thank you all i really couldnt have done this without the help of this forum.


----------



## ILR1980

Corneredtiger said:


> Country applying from:UAE
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 18th Jun 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 27th Jun
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:28th June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Abu-Dhabi
> Projected timeline given: 15 Working Days
> Date your visa was received: 04 Jul 2016
> 
> I am grateful to all those who helped me in this critical time. Joppa specially who truly was always patient in answering all my queries. Nyclon for always guiding me. Thank you all i really couldnt have done this without the help of this forum.


Congrats dude . Enjoy the Union


----------



## B.abdalwahed

fpatel10 said:


> Same. It doesn't state anywhere that the processing times are for priority. There was no way to even upgrade after biometrics.




Well, honestly on my Visa application centre website "Tele-performance" it states that for priority it will be processed within 15 working days, but when i called the UKVI the lady told me it is within 16 working days.
But On the email it says between 15 to 20 working days or less.

So I have no idea what is going out there.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

9th week and still waiting


----------



## Summerlove10

I'm just kind of wondering how you're getting 9 weeks..you're on 38 working days since your biometrics.



sj786 said:


> 9th week and still waiting


----------



## Corneredtiger

ILR1980 said:


> Congrats dude . Enjoy the Union



Thanks buddy


----------



## sj786

Summerlove10 said:


> I'm just kind of wondering how you're getting 9 weeks..you're on 38 working days since your biometrics.


yeh 2 more days and then entering 9th weeks, I would say almost 9 weeks . they said 80 % of applications processed in 30 days , I am now regretting that I didn't take priority.
few extra £ would have saved us from this stress.


----------



## mewlah88

Hi folks,

Long time lurker, first time poster. 

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Settlement)
Date application submitted: 3rd May (online)
Date biometrics taken: 10th May
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20th May
Date email received acknowledging application: 6th June
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 

Like many others, I perhaps took the visa processing times of 96% within 30 days too literally and booked my return ticket for the 21st July. I'm being cautiously optimistic about it arriving before then however have to think about the possibility of it not and changing my ticket. 

So my question is, from when do I begin counting 12 weeks. If it is from the date of the biometrics my 12 weeks should be around 1st/2nd August. If it's from the date of receiving the acknowledgment, it should be around 26th August. Is that correct? 

Just wondering because I'm thinking if I re-book my ticket for around the 26th August (I know there's still a risk of it not arriving by then), I should hopefully be covering the 12 week period. There's of course the added complication that it could arrive around the 21st-26th July which would give me 30 days to travel but worth taking the risk rather than getting a new ticket I think.


----------



## Rajiv26

mewlah88 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Settlement)
> Date application submitted: 3rd May (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 10th May
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20th May
> Date email received acknowledging application: 6th June
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Like many others, I perhaps took the visa processing times of 96% within 30 days too literally and booked my return ticket for the 21st July. I'm being cautiously optimistic about it arriving before then however have to think about the possibility of it not and changing my ticket.
> 
> So my question is, from when do I begin counting 12 weeks. If it is from the date of the biometrics my 12 weeks should be around 1st/2nd August. If it's from the date of receiving the acknowledgment, it should be around 26th August. Is that correct?
> 
> Just wondering because I'm thinking if I re-book my ticket for around the 26th August (I know there's still a risk of it not arriving by then), I should hopefully be covering the 12 week period. There's of course the added complication that it could arrive around the 21st-26th July which would give me 30 days to travel but worth taking the risk rather than getting a new ticket I think.


Its from the date they received your application. I received an email stating they received my application and will now be processed in accordance with the published timelines.
Hope this helps

All the best.


----------



## mewlah88

So is that the 20th May (when they received my application) or 6th June (when they sent me the email that they've received my application)?


----------



## Summerlove10

Ah ok. Because tomorrow is 55 days for us so then I'll say 11 weeks. Yeah, wish I would have just paid for priority. Figured I could wait according to the average processing times. Think we pay enough for this application that they could just do them in order though :/



sj786 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just kind of wondering how you're getting 9 weeks..you're on 38 working days since your biometrics.
> 
> 
> 
> yeh 2 more days and then entering 9th weeks, I would say almost 9 weeks . they said 80 % of applications processed in 30 days , I am now regretting that I didn't take priority.
> few extra £ would have saved us from this stress.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rajiv26

mewlah88 said:


> So is that the 20th May (when they received my application) or 6th June (when they sent me the email that they've received my application)?


To be on the safe side i will stick to the 6th June. You can always change the date of the flight if you get insurance right?


----------



## Summerlove10

My email said to count from biometrics day.


----------



## sj786

Summerlove10 said:


> Ah ok. Because tomorrow is 55 days for us so then I'll say 11 weeks. Yeah, wish I would have just paid for priority. Figured I could wait according to the average processing times. Think we pay enough for this application that they could just do them in order though :/


OMG 55 days and still nothing , means I have long wait ahead too  . 
you just have 5 more days left then you can raise a case with them and hopyfully you will
get your decision in a week time,


----------



## Rabell

I'm sure we can all agree this waiting game is a killer .Especially if you've been apart from loved ones . Any tips on keeping sane while the wait is on greatly appreciated.
My time line
Country applying from :New Zealand
Type of visa applying for : Spouse (non priority)
Date application submittedonline or in person)28th May 2016
Date biometrics taken :13th June 2016
Date documentation received by UKBA: ?No communication but presume they have ..it reached Auckland where they send it on from there
Office location processing visa: Manila
Projected timeline given : up to 12weeks
Date visa received: hopefully tomorrow

Havnt seen many applicants on this thread having their visa processed in Manila..would be greatful to hear from some one this side of globe..
This is my second application as first was refused due to insufficient financial evidence...were confident we've given them far more than they need this time..but better to play it safe we hope.
I'm in Nz with our 2 children partner in Scotland going on 6 months apart now..its been hard for us all.
Any one in a similar circumstance on here?
Like I say this waiting games a killer ..but what can we do but wait..


----------



## sj786

Rabell said:


> I'm sure we can all agree this waiting game is a killer .Especially if you've been apart from loved ones . Any tips on keeping sane while the wait is on greatly appreciated.
> My time line
> Country applying from :New Zealand
> Type of visa applying for : Spouse (non priority)
> Date application submittedonline or in person)28th May 2016
> Date biometrics taken :13th June 2016
> Date documentation received by UKBA: ?No communication but presume they have ..it reached Auckland where they send it on from there
> Office location processing visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given : up to 12weeks
> Date visa received: hopefully tomorrow
> 
> Havnt seen many applicants on this thread having their visa processed in Manila..would be greatful to hear from some one this side of globe..
> This is my second application as first was refused due to insufficient financial evidence...were confident we've given them far more than they need this time..but better to play it safe we hope.
> I'm in Nz with our 2 children partner in Scotland going on 6 months apart now..its been hard for us all.
> Any one in a similar circumstance on here?
> Like I say this waiting games a killer ..but what can we do but wait..


I have seen so many applicants from Manila on this thread, if you see the old posts you will find it and get some idea. wish you good luck .


----------



## Dinu14

Summerlove10 said:


> My email said to count from biometrics day.


Can I ask if this is an email you received as a reply to an enquiry? Some say you start counting from biometrics day and some say it starts from when they receive your application. When I applied for visitor visa, the email I received said it will be processed in 15 working days from the receipt of application. This whole process is confusing.


----------



## Summerlove10

Yea, it always says biometrics on any inquiry I've sent. I know this whole process is so tough. Doesn't make sense and it's so painful to be away from the person you love :/ 



Dinu14 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My email said to count from biometrics day.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask if this is an email you received as a reply to an enquiry? Some say you start counting from biometrics day and some say it starts from when they receive your application. When I applied for visitor visa, the email I received said it will be processed in 15 working days from the receipt of application. This whole process is confusing.
Click to expand...


----------



## mewlah88

Summerlove10 said:


> Yea, it always says biometrics on any inquiry I've sent. I know this whole process is so tough. Doesn't make sense and it's so painful to be away from the person you love :/


From my obsessive stalking of this thread, I think someone said that the email which says from biometrics is referring to those who handed their application in person along with their biometrics and the emails themselves don't make any differentiation between those who did and didn't. Seems to make sense to me since they won't have anything to assess until they've received your application.


----------



## Batba1

Summerlove10 said:


> Ah ok. Because tomorrow is 55 days for us so then I'll say 11 weeks. Yeah, wish I would have just paid for priority. Figured I could wait according to the average processing times. Think we pay enough for this application that they could just do them in order though :/




Shouldn't yesterday be your 11th week? By my calculation, today should be your 56th day.

I applied from Nigeria and had biometrics on the 21st April (2 days after you). 

Tomorrow will make it my 11th week waiting and today makes it the 54th working day if am not missing out any bank holidays.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerlove10

Have to remove the 2 bank holidays in May. 



Batba1 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok. Because tomorrow is 55 days for us so then I'll say 11 weeks. Yeah, wish I would have just paid for priority. Figured I could wait according to the average processing times. Think we pay enough for this application that they could just do them in order though :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't yesterday be your 11th week? By my calculation, today should be your 56th day.
> 
> I applied from Nigeria and had biometrics on the 21st April (2 days after you).
> 
> Tomorrow will make it my 11th week waiting and today makes it the 54th working day if am not missing out any bank holidays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Dinu14

Summerlove10 said:


> Yea, it always says biometrics on any inquiry I've sent. I know this whole process is so tough. Doesn't make sense and it's so painful to be away from the person you love :/



Thanks or your reply. Couldn't agree more. Six months apart and gets more painful every day. Good luck for your application. Hopefully we wont have to wait long.


----------



## Tara_abroad

Dinu14 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it always says biometrics on any inquiry I've sent. I know this whole process is so tough. Doesn't make sense and it's so painful to be away from the person you love :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks or your reply. Couldn't agree more. Six months apart and gets more painful every day. Good luck for your application. Hopefully we wont have to wait long.
Click to expand...

You did priority with your docs received on the 17th from US right?


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Hi ,i applyed from pakistan karachi for spouse settlmnt visa .i had biomateric on 23 june nd documents recieved on 27th june in shefflief but i didnt get confirmation mail or etc its fine or i get to worry


----------



## Dinu14

Tara_abroad said:


> You did priority with your docs received on the 17th from US right?


Me? I did biometrics in US on 9th June and documents received in sheffield on 21st June (email confirmation)


----------



## angelinammraz

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Hi ,i applyed from pakistan karachi for spouse settlmnt visa .i had biomateric on 23 june nd documents recieved on 27th june in shefflief but i didnt get confirmation mail or etc its fine or i get to worry


I didn't get my email saying they received it for THREE WEEKS. So you should be fine. Be patient


----------



## angelinammraz

Summerlove10 said:


> Yea, it always says biometrics on any inquiry I've sent. I know this whole process is so tough. Doesn't make sense and it's so painful to be away from the person you love :/


I hate to intrude on this conversation but one of my emails said to start counting from the date of application which I assume means the day you apply online? I never know when to start counting from.


----------



## Summerlove10

I'm pretty positive it's not from the online application. Some say biometrics and some say when documents were recieved in Sheffield. I've personally been counting from biometrics. 



angelinammraz said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it always says biometrics on any inquiry I've sent. I know this whole process is so tough. Doesn't make sense and it's so painful to be away from the person you love :/
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to intrude on this conversation but one of my emails said to start counting from the date of application which I assume means the day you apply online? I never know when to start counting from.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tara_abroad

Dinu14 said:


> Tara_abroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did priority with your docs received on the 17th from US right?
> 
> 
> 
> Me? I did biometrics in US on 9th June and documents received in sheffield on 21st June (email confirmation)
Click to expand...

 Yah I did my biometrics on June 15, docs received the 17th. Still not been assessed here either. In some small ways I take comfort in you.


----------



## Dinu14

Tara_abroad said:


> Yah I did my biometrics on June 15, docs received the 17th. Still not been assessed here either. In some small ways I take comfort in you.


Likewise. I keep telling myself that maybe they process based on when they received the package and that means you are two working days ahead of me. Would be interesting to see when we hear. preferably tomorrow. good luck and keep us posted


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Minnie101 said:


> Ooh the waiting is horrible isn't it? I wish you the very best of luck, I hope the wait is worth it xx


Excuse me!
Can you do me a favor!

Can you paste the decision made email here!
I just want to see how it looks!


----------



## simmo2020

Rabell said:


> I'm sure we can all agree this waiting game is a killer .Especially if you've been apart from loved ones . Any tips on keeping sane while the wait is on greatly appreciated.
> My time line
> Country applying from :New Zealand
> Type of visa applying for : Spouse (non priority)
> Date application submittedonline or in person)28th May 2016
> Date biometrics taken :13th June 2016
> Date documentation received by UKBA: ?No communication but presume they have ..it reached Auckland where they send it on from there
> Office location processing visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given : up to 12weeks
> Date visa received: hopefully tomorrow
> 
> Havnt seen many applicants on this thread having their visa processed in Manila..would be greatful to hear from some one this side of globe..
> This is my second application as first was refused due to insufficient financial evidence...were confident we've given them far more than they need this time..but better to play it safe we hope.
> I'm in Nz with our 2 children partner in Scotland going on 6 months apart now..its been hard for us all.
> Any one in a similar circumstance on here?
> Like I say this waiting games a killer ..but what can we do but wait..


Mine was processed in Manila. I submitted mine in Perth where I did my biometrics as well. I went the priority route in mid June and managed to get the visa back within 7 days of my biometrics taken, was very surprised! Good luck with the application, such a ridiculously stressful situation and such a lack of information available about the submission on the UK Government website. I assume the Manila visa processing place wasn't busy to get it back so quickly, but they also must process the priority ones quickly so people keep paying the money to get them back faster!


----------



## simmo2020

Country applying from: Perth, Australia
Type of visa applying for: Settlement - Husband (priority)
Date application submitted online: 16th June 2016
Date biometrics taken: 21st June 2016
Date documentation received by UKBA: Nothing
Office location processing visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 10 days from submission
Date visa received: 28th June 2016

Got my visa back within a week of biometrics and submission through Perth. Couldn't believe it was so fast when it was delivered, so much so that I thought I'd messed up my application and they then sent back the rejection letter.

Happy days, but what a stressful process. This forum is extremely helpful for finding out what is required for the submission, so anyone still getting ready to submit should read over the many pages of documentation available to ensure you have the right info. The UKBA website is very poor in this respect and provides very little in the way of submission documentation. I think a lot of people must mess up their submissions due to this. When I asked how my submission looked to the biometrics lady in Perth she said "At least you have the Appendix 2 form, a lot of people don't". I can see how people would not fill that out as is was fairly vague on the UKBA website. Would be pretty upsetting if you spent all that money on the submission and then didn't print out the right forms....

Anyway, thanks for all the information and good luck to everyone else submitting their visas.


----------



## Khalid1987

*HK*

Country applying from: Muscat, Oman
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 17, 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: June 30, 2016
E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: July 2, 2016
Office location processing the visa: UK Visas and Immigration, Abu Dhabi
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks

- Date visa received: PENDING
- Departure to England: PENDING

Anybody who has applied for UK spouse visa from Muscat, Oman is requested to please share his/her experience. I'll be really grateful.


----------



## Summerlove10

Feeling so sick with worry. Today is week 11. Almost hitting 60 days now.  anyone else from the us coming to this mark?


----------



## visspresident

Summerlove10 said:


> Feeling so sick with worry. Today is week 11. Almost hitting 60 days now.  anyone else from the us coming to this mark?


48 days here


----------



## DCtoUK

Summerlove10 said:


> Feeling so sick with worry. Today is week 11. Almost hitting 60 days now.  anyone else from the us coming to this mark?


I'm at 50 and counting. Has to be soon, right?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerlove10

You'd think. Sure gets harder with every passing day   



DCtoUK said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling so sick with worry. Today is week 11. Almost hitting 60 days now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else from the us coming to this mark?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 50 and counting. Has to be soon, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## rjsaji

B.abdalwahed said:


> Excuse me!
> Can you do me a favor!
> 
> Can you paste the decision made email here!
> I just want to see how it looks!


Reference: GWF0XXXXXXX 

Dear XXXXXXXX,


UK Visas & Immigration has now assessed your UK visa application and made a decision. Your documents and

the decision will be sent back to either the UK Visa Application Centre where you applied, where we will

contact you by email over the next few days to collect them, or if you are using the courier return service, will

be sent directly back to the address you provided.

Please note that TLScontact does not know the outcome of the assessment and has played no role in the

decision-making process.

Kind regards,

TLScontact
UK VIsas & Immigration


{ E-mail Received ( 01-07-2016 ) Visa received 05-07-2016 }


----------



## B.abdalwahed

rjsaji said:


> Reference: GWF0XXXXXXX
> 
> 
> 
> Dear XXXXXXXX,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK Visas & Immigration has now assessed your UK visa application and made a decision. Your documents and
> 
> 
> 
> the decision will be sent back to either the UK Visa Application Centre where you applied, where we will
> 
> 
> 
> contact you by email over the next few days to collect them, or if you are using the courier return service, will
> 
> 
> 
> be sent directly back to the address you provided.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that TLScontact does not know the outcome of the assessment and has played no role in the
> 
> 
> 
> decision-making process.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> 
> 
> TLScontact
> 
> UK VIsas & Immigration




Thanks 
Lol! Apparently the email does not reflect the outcome of the visa! 
But yeah I got to keep my hopes up 
Btw did you get your visa? And if you what was your intended date of travel and what they put in the vignette?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjsaji

B.abdalwahed said:


> Thanks
> Lol! Apparently the email does not reflect the outcome of the visa!
> But yeah I got to keep my hopes up
> Btw did you get your visa? And if you what was your intended date of travel and what they put in the vignette?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes i got my a visa . And i will travel on 19th july .


----------



## B.abdalwahed

rjsaji said:


> Yes i got my a visa . And i will travel on 19th july .




Ohh congrats 
But what was your inteded date of travel that you stated in the application, and what date the ECO put on your vignette. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjsaji

B.abdalwahed said:


> Ohh congrats
> But what was your inteded date of travel that you stated in the application, and what date the ECO put on your vignette.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Intended Date Was 1st june and that is mistake by my lawyer ...  Becz i sumbite my document on 14th june.

ECO put on 29-06-2016 .


----------



## rjsaji

{ B.abdalwahed } . What about you ?? have you got any news ...??


----------



## B.abdalwahed

rjsaji said:


> { B.abdalwahed } . What about you ?? have you got any news ...??




Just waiting for my passport now to be received at the VAC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

I added my 2015 thailand trips nd 2016 malyasia trip photos nd other revlents proofs which i nd my husband collected from there .becouse my marriage was in 2008 thats why i submitted 2015 nd 2016 fresh photos .is it ok for spouse visa uk?


----------



## Batba1

B.abdalwahed said:


> Just waiting for my passport now to be received at the VAC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Got ur 'decision made' email already?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Batba1 said:


> Got ur 'decision made' email already?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah yesterday! 
Biometric was on: 13th Jun
Application received in Sheffield: 15th Jun
Supporting documents in sheffield: 16th Jun
Decision made email: 6th Jul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batba1

B.abdalwahed said:


> Yeah yesterday!
> Biometric was on: 13th Jun
> Application received in Sheffield: 15th Jun
> Supporting documents in sheffield: 16th Jun
> Decision made email: 6th Jul
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow congratulations!

Biometrics: April 21st
Applying from Nigeria 

Still waiting...hopefully in few days time I'll get mine fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Batba1 said:


> Wow congratulations!
> 
> Biometrics: April 21st
> Applying from Nigeria
> 
> Still waiting...hopefully in few days time I'll get mine fingers crossed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Are you on priority? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batba1

B.abdalwahed said:


> Are you on priority?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Non priority...wish I did priority tbh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Batba1 said:


> Non priority...wish I did priority tbh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah, I know someone is waiting in Tunisia now for about 3 months!, i mean £450 would be spent over the 3 months waiting 3 times or more! 
It is worth it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batba1

B.abdalwahed said:


> Yeah, I know someone is waiting in Tunisia now for about 3 months!, i mean £450 would be spent over the 3 months waiting 3 times or more!
> It is worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




True say...never thought it would drag this much...but we almost there...55th working day tomorrow minus holidays and weekends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Batba1 said:


> True say...never thought it would drag this much...but we almost there...55th working day tomorrow minus holidays and weekends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Soon, it will be there soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batba1

B.abdalwahed said:


> Soon, it will be there soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yea hopefully so...fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpatel10

This is crazy... I know its peak time but so many people are at 11 weeks..This kinda gives me no hope for myself 
I don't know if its just my panoria but it seems the past two weeks very less non priority applications were done...


----------



## Summerlove10

I know. Seems like there's no end in sight.  I'm hoping that once it hits 60 days there becomes some sort of push to get it done. Doesn't seem like anyone in here's is getting done that's non priority. 



fpatel10 said:


> This is crazy... I know its peak time but so many people are at 11 weeks..This kinda gives me no hope for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if its just my panoria but it seems the past two weeks very less non priority applications were done...


----------



## Batba1

fpatel10 said:


> This is crazy... I know its peak time but so many people are at 11 weeks..This kinda gives me no hope for myself
> I don't know if its just my panoria but it seems the past two weeks very less non priority applications were done...




I would want to attribute that to the high volume of priority applications at this time when everyone knows non priority are mostly left till the 11/12th week by ECOs

When almost 99% of applications are priority atm, what do you expect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpatel10

Batba1 said:


> I would want to attribute that to the high volume of priority applications at this time when everyone knows non priority are mostly left till the 11/12th week by ECOs
> 
> When almost 99% of applications are priority atm, what do you expect?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So do you think they would definitely get done by 12 week...because at this rate I feel like it could go well over 12 weeks.


----------



## Batba1

fpatel10 said:


> So do you think they would definitely get done by 12 week...because at this rate I feel like it could go well over 12 weeks.




Hopefully so...wel stay positive and watch out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> This is crazy... I know its peak time but so many people are at 11 weeks..This kinda gives me no hope for myself
> I don't know if its just my panoria but it seems the past two weeks very less non priority applications were done...


I am non priority and i know that people should feel lucky if get any outcome before 3 months. 3 months is minimum wait time for non priority in present scenario


----------



## fpatel10

ILR1980 said:


> I am non priority and i know that people should feel lucky if get any outcome before 3 months. 3 months is minimum wait time for non priority in present scenario


Yeah that's what Im thinking. This is so unfortunate. I know no point of complaining but I really wish I did priority. 
How many days has it been for you?


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> Yeah that's what Im thinking. This is so unfortunate. I know no point of complaining but I really wish I did priority.
> How many days has it been for you?


Well i had three application so went for non priority but i knew that it will take at least 3 months and i am not in rush either. applied in last week of April while biometric and document was sent to Sheffield within first week of May. Just yesterday i received this reply about current status of my application

" I have tracked the status GWF0.... and date of birth
... and found it is yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer
(ECO) "

We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. 
95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days "


----------



## Summerlove10

Gosh didn't realize that a lousy $600 could make this much of a difference. Processing times on their site sure don't reflect.


----------



## visspresident

Summerlove10 said:


> I know. Seems like there's no end in sight.  I'm hoping that once it hits 60 days there becomes some sort of push to get it done. Doesn't seem like anyone in here's is getting done that's non priority.


I'm not sure if there's any sort of push after 60 days, since their "aim to complete" date is 24 weeks after biometrics...so non-priority applicants (like myself) could be waiting up to 8 months.


----------



## visspresident

Summerlove10 said:


> Gosh didn't realize that a lousy $600 could make this much of a difference. Processing times on their site sure don't reflect.


I know. We didn't go priority due to ideological reasons and this wait is just killer.


----------



## fpatel10

visspresident said:


> I'm not sure if there's any sort of push after 60 days, since their "aim to complete" date is 24 weeks after biometrics...so non-priority applicants (like myself) could be waiting up to 8 months.


Tbh they can make us wait but why in the world would they take passports. I mean we are away from our families. I hope to God not but what if an emergency happens and we need to visit our loved ones. How does that make sense to take soemone's passport for 3+ months:/:/


----------



## Summerlove10

Well they aim to finish in 12 weeks. 95% are said to be done by then and 100% at 24 weeks. They have to take non priority at some point because there's no way that there is not a time that a priority is waiting. 



visspresident said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Seems like there's no end in sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that once it hits 60 days there becomes some sort of push to get it done. Doesn't seem like anyone in here's is getting done that's non priority.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if there's any sort of push after 60 days, since their "aim to complete" date is 24 weeks after biometrics...so non-priority applicants (like myself) could be waiting up to 8 months.
Click to expand...


----------



## fpatel10

Summerlove10 said:


> Well they aim to finish in 12 weeks. 95% are said to be done by then and 100% at 24 weeks. They have to take non priority at some point because there's no way that there is not a time that a priority is waiting.


It does say they will contact us if it's not done in 12 weeks.


----------



## fpatel10

Has anyone passed the 12 week mark?


----------



## Batba1

*Post your UK visa timeline here!*



fpatel10 said:


> Has anyone passed the 12 week mark?




As much as I know, No one has passed the 60 days with more than 5 days without receiving their passports back so let's be positive...

In my opinion, non priority becomes priority on the 60 day mark and then placed ahead...if that makes sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpatel10

Batba1 said:


> As much as I know, No one has passed the 60 days with more than 5 days without receiving their passports back so let's be positive...
> 
> In my opinion, non priority becomes priority on the 60 day mark and then placed ahead...if that makes sense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes sense... But even priority is taking a while...Oh well what are we gonna do eh. The lady at the VAC centre said it will take 4-10 weeks...but I dont think that's true.

Every time I contact UK Visa they say they cant find me on the system...but I have received my status from them before and an email from Sheffield stating they have received my application...


----------



## Batba1

*Post your UK visa timeline here!*



fpatel10 said:


> That makes sense... But even priority is taking a while...Oh well what are we gonna do eh. The lady at the VAC centre said it will take 4-10 weeks...but I dont think that's true.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I contact UK Visa they say they cant find me on the system...but I have received my status from them before and an email from Sheffield stating they have received my application...




The last priority on here took about 17 working days and I think they plan to assess it within 15-20days for it according to an email someone got on here so still within imo

Yea same happened to me at 7 weeks ish but around 9 weeks, the mail says 'waiting to be accessed' so just relax and stay positive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Williams_84

Summerlove10 said:


> Gosh didn't realize that a lousy $600 could make this much of a difference. Processing times on their site sure don't reflect.



Summerlove10, I know how you feel. Waiting this long is SO hard. I was prepared for 6-8 weeks, but knowing I won't hear anything for another few weeks is disheartening. I can't believe that nobody who went non-priority has heard. I hope they push yours up now that it's close to 12 weeks and get it done.


----------



## Williams_84

fpatel10 said:


> Tbh they can make us wait but why in the world would they take passports. I mean we are away from our families. I hope to God not but what if an emergency happens and we need to visit our loved ones. How does that make sense to take soemone's passport for 3+ months:/:/


fpatel, I'm with you. I really wish they hadn't taken my passport. I think that is a normal way to process visas, but still. They probably know that we would all be in the UK right now if we still had our passports . I would just stay in the country and wait until I had that visa. That's probably exactly what they don't want.


----------



## LeeAmanda

Rabell, we are waiting for Manila to process my husbands spouse visa application (non-priority). Biometrics were done May 19th in Sydney, but there have been 2 public holidays in the Philippines since then which probably puts us at Day 34 of the wait. This is also our second application, initial application from early March took 30 working days exactly to get the decision (refusal) and passport back, wasn't really mentally prepared for it to take longer this time around. We are at least all (us plus 2 kids) still together in Sydney whilst we wait.


----------



## Joppa

Re-application after a refusal almost always takes longer, as they need to revisit the reasons for refusal and whether they have been properly addressed.


----------



## sj786

40 working days today and nothing


----------



## mewlah88

sj786 said:


> 40 working days today and nothing


Are you counting from biometric date?


----------



## VenusifiedBT

what visa are we talking about here?


----------



## Rabell

Thanks for taking time to reply..sadly its not the news I was hoping for but its no surprise it will take longer after a refusal. (As if theheartbeak of a refusal isn't enough). Is there a way to track applications progress? Is it reliable ? And is it worth the agitation&stress if its not progressing how you'd like?


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> Are you counting from biometric date?


yes and excluding bank holidays , 
my biometric date is 12th May


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Minnie101 said:


> Country applying from: Morocco
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement: spouse (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 20 May 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 6 June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days for priority
> Decision made: 21 June 2016 (decision made & passport ready emails received same time)
> Date your visa was received: 22 June 2016
> 
> Hubby collected his passport this morning with Visa inside... SOOOO HAPPY!!!!


BTW
did the home office kept the original copy of English Language evidence?


----------



## B.abdalwahed

nyclon said:


> Teleperformance Is a commercial provider who simply accepts applications on UKVI's behalf and has nothing to do with visa processing.


I received today my supporting document for my spouse visa back from Sheffield.
They basically returned everything, and they kept Appendix 2, and the original English Language Evidence.
What does that mean?


----------



## Williams_84

B.abdalwahed said:


> I received today my supporting document for my spouse visa back from Sheffield.
> They basically returned everything, and they kept Appendix 2, and the original English Language Evidence.
> What does that mean?


 AbdalWahed- Did you get your visa? Or did you just get all your documentation without the visa? I am hoping you rec'd this visa... this wait is hard enough without that.


----------



## Tara_abroad

Williams_84 said:


> B.abdalwahed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received today my supporting document for my spouse visa back from Sheffield.
> They basically returned everything, and they kept Appendix 2, and the original English Language Evidence.
> What does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> AbdalWahed- Did you get your visa? Or did you just get all your documentation without the visa? I am hoping you rec'd this visa... this wait is hard enough without that.
Click to expand...

Some countries go to the VAC to get their visas but the docs are mailed to then, some countries like the US get their visas and docs together. So if you are from the us it will come all together for you.


----------



## Dinu14

Tara_abroad said:


> Yah I did my biometrics on June 15, docs received the 17th. Still not been assessed here either. In some small ways I take comfort in you.


So, I rang the UKVI today. I was told to calculate the number of working days from biometrics date. And was told mine is yet to be assessed by ECO. Today is 22nd working day (Priority) so hopefully won't be long.


----------



## Tara_abroad

Dinu14 said:


> Tara_abroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yah I did my biometrics on June 15, docs received the 17th. Still not been assessed here either. In some small ways I take comfort in you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I rang the UKVI today. I was told to calculate the number of working days from biometrics date. And was told mine is yet to be assessed by ECO. Today is 22nd working day (Priority) so hopefully won't be long.
Click to expand...

 I knew it went from biometrics date and I'm on day 18 myself. Hopefully next week for both of us.


----------



## safa2016

For us its day 55 today. Hope to hear something next week.


----------



## fpatel10

safa2016 said:


> For us its day 55 today. Hope to hear something next week.


Hopefully...let us know


----------



## DCtoUK

safa2016 said:


> For us its day 55 today. Hope to hear something next week.


I'm at 51 today. Good luck to you!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Williams_84 said:


> AbdalWahed - Did you get your visa? Or did you just get all your documentation without the visa? I am hoping you rec'd this visa... this wait is hard enough without that.




Thanks for your words, my passport is not delivered to the VAC yet, but my supporting documents were delivered early this morning to my house in UK. I am a bit freaked out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batba1

Loads of us expecting next week. 

I am on 55days today as well...fingers crossed we will all rejoice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon

B.abdalwahed said:


> I received today my supporting document for my spouse visa back from Sheffield.
> They basically returned everything, and they kept Appendix 2, and the original English Language Evidence.
> What does that mean?


 If you didn't provide copies of your documents then they can keep your originals.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

nyclon said:


> If you didn't provide copies of your documents then they can keep your originals.




And you think that means they granted me the visa, because i have not received my passport yet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon

B.abdalwahed said:


> And you think that means they granted me the visa, because i have not received my passport yet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea. You can't read anything into what you get back and what you don't. All you can do is wait until you get your passport.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

nyclon said:


> No idea. You can't read anything into what you get back and what you don't. All you can do is wait until you get your passport.




I know! 
I am just trying to be positive that is all and i appreciate it really much, and sorry about what happened earlier 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carolime

Hello! Long time lurker, first time poster here. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Priority
Date application submitted (online): June 21, 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: June 27, 2016
E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: TBA (UPS says my documents were delivered and signed for on June 29, 2016)
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: TBA


----------



## LCScotland

We have received an email from UPS stating that the package was delivered and signed for on 4th July (biometrics were taken on June 29th and application sent on June 30th) We applied as priority for the spouse visa. 

We have yet to receive an email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents as of today (8th July).


----------



## B.abdalwahed

LCScotland said:


> We have received an email from UPS stating that the package was delivered and signed for on 4th July (biometrics were taken on June 29th and application sent on June 30th) We applied as priority for the spouse visa.
> 
> We have yet to receive an email from Sheffield confirming receipt of documents as of today (8th July).



As far as I know, they acknowledge receiving supporting documnts, they will email you they got your application, additional info, or decision made. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LCScotland

We have just realised that my wife did not write 'priority' on the outer envelope of her application. The priority receipt is inside but now we are panicking, thinking that it will have been filed with non-priority ones. This already stressful process has just got even more so &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## B.abdalwahed

LCScotland said:


> We have just realised that my wife did not write 'priority' on the outer envelope of her application. The priority receipt is inside but now we are panicking, thinking that it will have been filed with non-priority ones. This already stressful process has just got even more so &#55357;&#56852;




Chill 
Firstly the open documents envelops, then they already know that your application on priority when submit biometric.
What you can do is call them and make sure they have received it as a priority.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LCScotland

B.abdalwahed said:


> Chill
> Firstly the open documents envelops, then they already know that your application on priority when submit biometric.
> What you can do is call them and make sure they have received it as a priority.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the re-assurance 😄
We will be calling on Monday and hopefully they will be able to confirm this. We haven't received anything saying they have received the documents so that was making us worry.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

LCScotland said:


> Thanks for the re-assurance
> 
> We will be calling on Monday and hopefully they will be able to confirm this. We haven't received anything saying they have received the documents so that was making us worry.




Trust me! They only emailed me asking for a suitable envelop to return documents.
After that i got worried that they might get my application as a priority, so decided to call and the lady confirmed that it is on priority.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabell

LeeAmanda said:


> Rabell, we are waiting for Manila to process my husbands spouse visa application (non-priority). Biometrics were done May 19th in Sydney, but there have been 2 public holidays in the Philippines since then which probably puts us at Day 34 of the wait. This is also our second application, initial application from early March took 30 working days exactly to get the decision (refusal) and passport back, wasn't really mentally prepared for it to take longer this time around. We are at least all (us plus 2 kids) still together in Sydney whilst we wait.


Thanks LeeAmanda.... it seems we have similar applications (post refusals) being processed in the same place.. We were refused on the grounds of not having enough financial evidence. So we hired a lawyer to help us gather all the evidence that they listed was required on the refusal letter. She also wrote a nifty cover letter quoting article 8 of the European humanrights ..Our children are british citizens and we have the right to be re-united and live together as a family etcetc...

This thread can be helpful but also unsettling seeing what others have had to wait. It seems applications will be processed when and as the ECO gets to it. And that is all that can be guaranteed.
If you get the chance when you and your family receive the good news (which you will soon,I hope)..could you/would you please put a wee note on this thread ? 
Your good news would definitely give my family and I a bit of a boost.
Wishing you genuine good luck.


----------



## Khalid1987

*HK*

Nice to read such positive feedback from all the people.

Today is the 9th day since I got done with my bio-metrics (June 30), but just wondering if these 9 days would be counted in the visa processing timeline since we had Eid holidays here in GCC from July 2 till July 9.

I applied from Muscat, Oman and my application is being assessed in Abu Dhabi, UAE. Can anybody please comment on this?


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Khalid1987 said:


> Nice to read such positive feedback from all the people.
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the 9th day since I got done with my bio-metrics (June 30), but just wondering if these 9 days would be counted in the visa processing timeline since we had Eid holidays here in GCC from July 2 till July 9.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied from Muscat, Oman and my application is being assessed in Abu Dhabi, UAE. Can anybody please comment on this?




Eid Mubark bro
I saw some reply the other about an application was assessed in Abudhabi, and It was really quick decision made.
So hopefully you will be hearing soon


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mangala1

Hi Rabbell wish you and all the families all the best it will be well !Me too separated from my son and wife not easy but all shall be well.

On what grounds did they refuse for financial ?
Article 8 should really be considerd when there is children.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Applying from pakistan Priority spouse settlmt
Online application 16th june
Biomaterc 23rd june.
Ppers recived in 27th june in shefflied.
Now waiting for visa .its quite hard to wait for somthing .


----------



## whome

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Applying from pakistan Priority spouse settlmt
> Online application 16th june
> Biomaterc 23rd june.
> Ppers recived in 27th june in shefflied.
> Now waiting for visa .its quite hard to wait for somthing .


priority settlement visa service in Pakistan ?

can you tell me from your experience if you know of anybody (you knw for a fact) who has used this service and got their visa in under 3 months.

im applying for my wife who has bio-metrics appointment on Tuesday but didn't know to use this service or not as its a lot of money to pay without knowing if it actually works.

if you yourself know of anybody who has done this from Islamabad and been successful please let me know so i can prioritize mine 

thanks


----------



## Williams_84

I am an accountant. This means I have an excessive fondness for Excel. Based on today's date and some excel formulas, I've included some biometrics dates and the number of days people have been waiting. These are just US / Canada non-priority applicants.


Summerlove10-----Spouse - NP----------4/19/2016----------56 
Psymun--------------Spouse - NP---------4/21/2016-----------54 
zazumtl--------------Spouse - P or NP----4/26/2016-----------51 
Williams_84---------Spouse - NP---------4/26/2016-----------51 
DCtoUK--------------Settlement - NP-----4/26/2016-----------51 
fpatel10-------------Spouse - NP----------5/10/2016----------- 41 
sj786----------------Spouse - NP----------5/12/2016-----------39 
angelinammraz----Fiance - P or NP?-----6/3/2016------------24


----------



## visspresident

Williams_84 said:


> I am an accountant. This means I have an excessive fondness for Excel. Based on today's date and some excel formula's, I've included some biometrics dates and the number of days people have been waiting. These are just US / Canada non-priority applicants.
> 
> 
> Summerlove10Spouse - NP 4/19/2016 56
> Psymun Spouse - NP 4/21/2016 54
> zazumtl Spouse - P or NP? 4/26/2016 51
> Williams_84 Spouse - NP 4/26/2016 51
> DCtoUK Settlement - NP 4/26/2016 51
> fpatel10 Spouse - NP 5/10/2016 41
> sj786 Spouse - NP 5/12/2016 39
> angelinammraz Fiance - P or NP? 6/3/2016 24


You can add mine too: fiance non-priority from US, 29 April 2016 biometric date, currently at 49 business days


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Williams_84 said:


> I am an accountant. This means I have an excessive fondness for Excel. Based on today's date and some excel formula's, I've included some biometrics dates and the number of days people have been waiting. These are just US / Canada non-priority applicants.
> 
> 
> Summerlove10Spouse - NP 4/19/2016 56
> Psymun Spouse - NP 4/21/2016 54
> zazumtl Spouse - P or NP? 4/26/2016 51
> Williams_84 Spouse - NP 4/26/2016 51
> DCtoUK Settlement - NP 4/26/2016 51
> fpatel10 Spouse - NP 5/10/2016 41
> sj786 Spouse - NP 5/12/2016 39
> angelinammraz Fiance - P or NP? 6/3/2016 24




Wow! I am impressed! 
Well done fella 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flowerstar

*Posting my timeline, looking for hope*

Hello, I'm new to the site and just thought I'd throw my hat into the ring with other applicants from the USA who applied to Sheffield, in hopes of gaining some clarity that I severely lacked when applying!

Following Laffylou's original suggested format, here are my details in order:

USA
Settlement spouse visa
May 9, 2016
May 16, 2016
May 19, 2016
Sheffield, England
Not sure, will have to go back and check, I assumed 30 days therein lies my problem
Tbd

Thankyou very much Laffylou for offering this format and gathering place, best of luck to all!


----------



## Williams_84

visspresident said:


> You can add mine too: fiance non-priority from US, 29 April 2016 biometric date, currently at 49 business days


Visspresident, I added yours as well. I will re-post the list every once in a while.


----------



## DCtoUK

Williams_84 said:


> I am an accountant. This means I have an excessive fondness for Excel. Based on today's date and some excel formulas, I've included some biometrics dates and the number of days people have been waiting. These are just US / Canada non-priority applicants.
> 
> 
> Summerlove10-----Spouse - NP----------4/19/2016----------56
> Psymun--------------Spouse - NP---------4/21/2016-----------54
> zazumtl--------------Spouse - P or NP----4/26/2016-----------51
> Williams_84---------Spouse - NP---------4/26/2016-----------51
> DCtoUK--------------Settlement - NP-----4/26/2016-----------51
> fpatel10-------------Spouse - NP----------5/10/2016----------- 41
> sj786----------------Spouse - NP----------5/12/2016-----------39
> angelinammraz----Fiance - P or NP?-----6/3/2016------------24


This is awesome, thanks for posting! Hoping all of us in the 50 range hear this week!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Peter77 said:


> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse
> Country applied from: Cairo, Egypt
> Date application submitted: Online 10th April
> Date biometric taken: 14th April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Office: 16th April
> Office location processing your visa: Amman, Jordan
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days/12 weeks
> Date your visa received: 11 weeks and still waiting


Now overdue at 61 days and no word,


----------



## Dinu14

Tara_abroad said:


> Some countries go to the VAC to get their visas but the docs are mailed to then, some countries like the US get their visas and docs together. So if you are from the us it will come all together for you.


Hey, Have you heard anything? 22 days and counting.


----------



## Williams_84

Peter77 said:


> Now overdue at 61 days and no word,


You should be able to call them now and request an escalation. The minute I hit 60 days (which is July 22), I will be calling. Also, if you call, can you let us know how it goes?


----------



## LeeAmanda

Will do Rabell. We were also refused on financial grounds, I'm a stay at home mum and so we had to go the savings route and they weren't happy with the type of account our savings were in. It's just frustrating as the processing times on the website imply visas are granted quickly, I might have paid the priority fee if I'd realised how long it may actually take. Hopefully not more than 4 more weeks now.


----------



## mewlah88

Hi all,

I did my biometrics on the 10th May and there was a bank holiday on 30th May, does that mean my 60 day limit is around 2nd August?


----------



## mewlah88

All,

I did some calculations similar to the person who did earlier but for last year's applicants in this thread. I've only taken people who had their biometrics in May, non-priority, settlement. This also includes a one day bank holiday in May. 

username	biometrics	decision made total days	
wgen	22/05/2016	15/06/2016	17	
dweirdlady 14/05/2016	31/07/2016	54	
jb24lagrosa22/05/2016	04/08/2016	53	
Hobbiton	25/05/2016	12/08/2016	57	refusal
motherinl	14/05/2015	12/06/2015	22	
court287	12/05/2015	31/07/2015	59	
csh2015	22/05/2015	15/07/2015	39	
pantera	11/05/2015	15/07/2015	48	
lozmarne	19/05/2015	19/08/2015	67	
bezizi	06/05/2015	30/07/2015	62


----------



## Tara_abroad

Dinu14 said:


> Tara_abroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some countries go to the VAC to get their visas but the docs are mailed to then, some countries like the US get their visas and docs together. So if you are from the us it will come all together for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Have you heard anything? 22 days and counting.
Click to expand...

No but it was the weekend since you and I last spoke. Today is the start of day 19 for me. I still can't wrap my head around how just a week or 2 before (and the months before that) I sent my docs in that people on priority were getting their passports back in a week and now.... Who knows.


----------



## Minnie101

B.abdalwahed said:


> BTW
> did the home office kept the original copy of English Language evidence?


I haven't had the documents back from Sheffield yet - I did send a prepaid envelope with the application though.

My husband arrived on Saturday with just photocopies of his English test, TB test and both Arabic and English translation of our marriage certificate. He wasn't asked for any of them on arrival, although he was asked lots of questions by UK immigration lol.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Minnie101 said:


> I haven't had the documents back from Sheffield yet - I did send a prepaid envelope with the application though.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband arrived on Saturday with just photocopies of his English test, TB test and both Arabic and English translation of our marriage certificate. He wasn't asked for any of them on arrival, although he was asked lots of questions by UK immigration lol.




Thanks for your reply.
Lol! I already received my supporting documents in my house in UK, although they kept my original english language certificate.
For the record, i have not got my passport yet, so i literally have no idea if i got the visa or not.
Would you please ask him what were the "a lot of Qs he was asked"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnie101

B.abdalwahed said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Lol! I already received my supporting documents in my house in UK, although they kept my original english language certificate.
> For the record, i have not got my passport yet, so i literally have no idea if i got the visa or not.
> Would you please ask him what were the "a lot of Qs he was asked"?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were just general immigration questions, like why was he coming to the UK and questions about me - my personal details and my work. He had no issues though.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Minnie101 said:


> They were just general immigration questions, like why was he coming to the UK and questions about me - my personal details and my work. He had no issues though.


I see!
I am so happy for you tho.
Wishing you all the best.
Did he come through Heathrow?
And has he been in uk before this spouse visa thing?


----------



## carolime

carolime said:


> Hello! Long time lurker, first time poster here.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Priority
> Date application submitted (online): June 21, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: June 27, 2016
> E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: TBA (UPS says my documents were delivered and signed for on June 29, 2016)
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: TBA


UPDATE:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Priority
Date application submitted (online): June 21, 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: June 27
Documents delivered to Sheffield: June 29
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 11
E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: TBA 
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks


----------



## ukusquestions

*https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times*

Hi all,

Like most I have been checking this forum every couple of days since we sent off my husbands visa application. I'll post our timeline shortly but I was just wondering if anyone had any idea when they'll update https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times?

I know its not very reliable but I assumed they would be putting in May's numbers this month.

Thanks!


----------



## Soniaaah

Hi! I see how much of a difference priority makes  I am applying from the USA and my documents were sent to the office as follows: 

Biometrics: 6/23
Delivered to Sheffiled: 6/30
Eco Email: None 
12 business days since biometrics and 7 since delivered to Sheffield. I wish I would have paid the extra $600 now  





carolime said:


> carolime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Long time lurker, first time poster here.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Priority
> Date application submitted (online): June 21, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: June 27, 2016
> E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: TBA (UPS says my documents were delivered and signed for on June 29, 2016)
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: TBA
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Priority
> Date application submitted (online): June 21, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: June 27
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: June 29
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 11
> E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: TBA
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Click to expand...


----------



## mna01

I Just spoke to someone in the Home Office regarding extension of my current spouse visa. They have informed me that as long as I have traveled within 90 days from the date of issue of my original visa, the earliest I can apply to extend it is 28 days before expiry.

Sort of contradicting what I initially believed...


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Country applying from: Tunisia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement: spouse (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 05 Jun 2016
Date biometrics taken: 13 June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 working days for priority
Received e_mail from UKVI Sheffield office asking for suitable envelop to send back original documents: 20 Jun 2016
Decision made: 06 Jul 2016 (18 working days)
All Supporting documents returned to my partner in uk on: 08 Jul 2016
Passport Collected from VAC: 11 Jul 2016
And Visa APROOOOOOOOOVEEEEDDD )) !!!!

I am literally speechless.
Thanks everyone who helped me throughout my application.

P.S: They have returned every single supporting documents I have submitted, even though I have submitted photocopies of everything, but I advice to do so.


----------



## EmmyC

Still nothing for me 

I'm past the four week mark, despite paying for priority. I'm so worried.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Can i track my uk spous visa application status from pakistan .plz help me .


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Congrated b abdul wahad


----------



## Dinu14

EmmyC said:


> Still nothing for me
> 
> I'm past the four week mark, despite paying for priority. I'm so worried.


Me too. I am getting paranoid. I know this isn't representative of all applications by any means, but I haven't seen many decisions made for applications from the US on here lately. Hope we hear soon.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

EmmyC said:


> Still nothing for me
> 
> 
> 
> I'm past the four week mark, despite paying for priority. I'm so worried.




You should call and ask! 
Heard stories that application were delivered in Sheffield in priority but processed as non-priority, so you have to call and escalate it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B.abdalwahed

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Can i track my uk spous visa application status from pakistan .plz help me .




What is your service provider? Vfs or Tls?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinu14

B.abdalwahed said:


> You should call and ask!
> Heard stories that application were delivered in Sheffield in priority but processed as non-priority, so you have to call and escalate it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did call them. All I got was "If you paid for priority, it will be processed as priority". In all fairness, it would be hard to miss the writing in big letters on the envelope and am sure they look for it when they receive the package so will have to wait. Congrats by the way.


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Dinu14 said:


> I did call them. All I got was "If you paid for priority, it will be processed as priority". In all fairness, it would be hard to miss the writing in big letters on the envelope and am sure they look for it when they receive the package so will have to wait. Congrats by the way.




I see, hope you hear soon 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Its VFs


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Nd plz attach ur approval mail which u got from ukba.


----------



## Summerlove10

I don't think they update often. The time before this was for February's applications.



ukusquestions said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Like most I have been checking this forum every couple of days since we sent off my husbands visa application. I'll post our timeline shortly but I was just wondering if anyone had any idea when they'll update https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times?
> 
> I know its not very reliable but I assumed they would be putting in May's numbers this month.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## nyclon

mna01 said:


> I Just spoke to someone in the Home Office regarding extension of my current spouse visa. They have informed me that as long as I have traveled within 90 days from the date of issue of my original visa, the earliest I can apply to extend it is 28 days before expiry.
> 
> Sort of contradicting what I initially believed...


The Home Office help line is run by a 3rd party. Sometimes they get it right and sometimes the don't. This isn't exactly right. As stated in the original post in this thread, you can apply 28 days before your 30 month anniversary of arriving in the UK. A spouse visa which is issued from outside of the UK is issued for 33 months. If you arrive with exactly 30 months left on your visa, then yes, you can apply no earlier than 28 before visa expiration. However, if you arrive with more than 30 months left on your visa then you apply at 28 days minus your 30 month anniversary.


----------



## EmmyC

Dinu14 said:


> Me too. I am getting paranoid. I know this isn't representative of all applications by any means, but I haven't seen many decisions made for applications from the US on here lately. Hope we hear soon.


I remember you from when I first posted!

Glad to know I'm not alone at least! How are you holding up?


----------



## EmmyC

Dinu14 said:


> I did call them. All I got was "If you paid for priority, it will be processed as priority". In all fairness, it would be hard to miss the writing in big letters on the envelope and am sure they look for it when they receive the package so will have to wait. Congrats by the way.


Eep, did you have to write it on the outside like that? Because I definitely forgot to do that....


----------



## Dinu14

EmmyC said:


> I remember you from when I first posted!
> 
> Glad to know I'm not alone at least! How are you holding up?


Not too great to be honest. I don't think my application is straight forward so no idea what the outcome is gonna be. Wish we din't have to wait this long to find out. About the priority, I printed out in big fonts and pasted on both sides of the envelope so its put in priority queue. But if you din't, its not necessarily a cause to worry as your receipt for priority would have been the first thing they saw.


----------



## Tara_abroad

EmmyC said:


> Dinu14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I am getting paranoid. I know this isn't representative of all applications by any means, but I haven't seen many decisions made for applications from the US on here lately. Hope we hear soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you from when I first posted!
> 
> Glad to know I'm not alone at least! How are you holding up?
Click to expand...

You definitely aren't alone. 3 weeks here on priority, nothing. I am pregnant and was hoping to have the baby in the UK so my husband definitely could be there ....But I'm already 31 weeks and chances are I won't be able to fly. I'm beside myself.


----------



## EmmyC

Dinu14 said:


> Not too great to be honest. I don't think my application is straight forward so no idea what the outcome is gonna be. Wish we din't have to wait this long to find out. About the priority, I printed out in big fonts and pasted on both sides of the envelope so its put in priority queue. But if you din't, its not necessarily a cause to worry as your receipt for priority would have been the first thing they saw.


Did you have a lawyer working with you, or did you have to kind of wing it?


----------



## EmmyC

Tara_abroad said:


> You definitely aren't alone. 3 weeks here on priority, nothing. I am pregnant and was hoping to have the baby in the UK so my husband definitely could be there ....But I'm already 31 weeks and chances are I won't be able to fly. I'm beside myself.


Oh gosh, I'm so sorry you're going through this now, I can't imagine. 

I've heard that you're able to fly until 36 weeks though, so there is still a chance that they'll get their stuff together and start churning out our visas in time. 

If you want to chat privately, send me a message. I'm a mum too and going absolutely insane here xx


----------



## Dinu14

EmmyC said:


> Did you have a lawyer working with you, or did you have to kind of wing it?


Just winging it. It was a choice between paying for a lawyer or paying for priority so I chose priority.


----------



## Dinu14

Tara_abroad said:


> You definitely aren't alone. 3 weeks here on priority, nothing. I am pregnant and was hoping to have the baby in the UK so my husband definitely could be there ....But I'm already 31 weeks and chances are I won't be able to fly. I'm beside myself.


And I thought my situation was bad. So sorry to hear that. Hopefully we will all hear back this week so you can fly on time. Best of luck


----------



## ILR1980

EmmyC said:


> Oh gosh, I'm so sorry you're going through this now, I can't imagine.
> 
> I've heard that you're able to fly until 36 weeks though, so there is still a chance that they'll get their stuff together and start churning out our visas in time.
> 
> If you want to chat privately, send me a message. I'm a mum too and going absolutely insane here xx


Its not worth risking the child or your life when approaching close to due date of pregnancy. Some airlines also dont take the risk of carrying women who are more than 28 weeks pregnant because of the risk of premature labour.


----------



## EmmyC

ILR1980 said:


> Its not worth risking the child or your life when approaching close to due date of pregnancy. Some airlines also dont take the risk of carrying women who are more than 28 weeks pregnant because of the risk of premature labour.


Oh, of course. It's just that when I had to travel when I was pregnant, I was told that a healthy woman could go up to 36 weeks. I can definitely understand the 28 week ban though, especially for international flights.


----------



## rjsaji

B.abdalwahed said:


> Country applying from: Tunisia
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement: spouse (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 05 Jun 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 13 June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days for priority
> Received e_mail from UKVI Sheffield office asking for suitable envelop to send back original documents: 20 Jun 2016
> Decision made: 06 Jul 2016 (18 working days)
> All Supporting documents returned to my partner in uk on: 08 Jul 2016
> Passport Collected from VAC: 11 Jul 2016
> And Visa APROOOOOOOOOVEEEEDDD )) !!!!
> 
> I am literally speechless.
> Thanks everyone who helped me throughout my application.
> 
> P.S: They have returned every single supporting documents I have submitted, even though I have submitted photocopies of everything, but I advice to do so.


Congratss ... :second::second::second:


----------



## LCScotland

EmmyC said:


> Eep, did you have to write it on the outside like that? Because I definitely forgot to do that....


We also forgot to write priority on the envelope and I have been in panic mode ever since. Not doing so is listed on the Vfs website as being one of the things that may delay your application.

As others have suggested, the priority label/receipt is at the top of the pile so as soon as it's opened, they will know.

My concern is that packages are filed, based on what is written on the enveloped, as priority or n-priority before they are opened.

My wife emailed to explain and was given what seems to be the generic reply of 'we have escalated it to the appropriate dept' email. Our documents were delivered to Sheffield on July 4th and we have yet to receive the 'application received' email.

We can keep each other updated!


----------



## EmmyC

LCScotland said:


> We also forgot to write priority on the envelope and I have been in panic mode ever since. Not doing so is listed on the Vfs website as being one of the things that may delay your application.
> 
> As others have suggested, the priority label/receipt is at the top of the pile so as soon as it's opened, they will know.
> 
> My concern is that packages are filed, based on what is written on the enveloped, as priority or n-priority before they are opened.
> 
> My wife emailed to explain and was given what seems to be the generic reply of 'we have escalated it to the appropriate dept' email. Our documents were delivered to Sheffield on July 4th and we have yet to receive the 'application received' email.
> 
> We can keep each other updated!



Oh dear. Feeling some definite panic here now. How did I miss that?? 

To whom did she send an email? I feel I may as well make a token effort because it may make some small difference for me.

Yes please! This forum has become a support group for me


----------



## LCScotland

I think the web address for enquiries is on the UKGOV website. Others on here may have already posted it or could advise you of that. If I can find the actual address, I will post it here. I am just heading out for dinner but I will check in later.


----------



## EmmyC

LCScotland said:


> I think the web address for enquiries is on the UKGOV website. Others on here may have already posted it or could advise you of that. If I can find the actual address, I will post it here. I am just heading out for dinner but I will check in later.


I found it! Thanks so much- have a good dinner!


----------



## Dinu14

EmmyC said:


> I found it! Thanks so much- have a good dinner!


I feel like emailing them and calling them have the same effect but at least you will be more satisfied talking to someone. Try calling the number on the gov.uk site. Its marginally expensive (1.37 GBP a minute) but its instant response. That's how I felt anyway.


----------



## mewlah88

Quite a few people in this thread now close to their 60 working day mark, expecting a lot of visa's to come through this week hopefully!


----------



## sj786

Williams_84 said:


> I am an accountant. This means I have an excessive fondness for Excel. Based on today's date and some excel formulas, I've included some biometrics dates and the number of days people have been waiting. These are just US / Canada non-priority applicants.
> 
> 
> Summerlove10-----Spouse - NP----------4/19/2016----------56
> Psymun--------------Spouse - NP---------4/21/2016-----------54
> zazumtl--------------Spouse - P or NP----4/26/2016-----------51
> Williams_84---------Spouse - NP---------4/26/2016-----------51
> DCtoUK--------------Settlement - NP-----4/26/2016-----------51
> fpatel10-------------Spouse - NP----------5/10/2016----------- 41
> sj786----------------Spouse - NP----------5/12/2016-----------39
> angelinammraz----Fiance - P or NP?-----6/3/2016------------24


Thats Kool , I hope the ppl in 55 range will hear from them this week as it will give me some hope that they are not taking longer this 60 days . I am on day 42 today


----------



## bluesky2015

Hi,

I was issued my first spouse visa within the UK and the issue date was 01/12/2014 and its valid until 01/06/2017. When should I be applying to renew my visa. 

I will appreciate your help in this regard.

Thank you.


----------



## Tara_abroad

UPDATE .... I just got the email this morning that decision made and another email giving me tracking info of my docs. Will update once I receive package.


----------



## Dinu14

Tara_abroad said:


> UPDATE .... I just got the email this morning that decision made and another email giving me tracking info of my docs. Will update once I receive package.


Wow! that's very good. All the best. Hopefully mine will follow


----------



## londontown

So I’m getting ready to extent my FLR(M) for the second period and just wondered if someone could check my timelines?
2014	
13-Jun	Date of Entry on Marriage Visa
14-Oct	FLM Granted

2016
13-Dec	is 30 months from Date of Entry and I subtract 28 days to get 16th Nov for the earliest application? 

As we plan to go back to US for thanksgiving I plan to be out of the UK 11th Nov to 25th Nov, would it be best to delay our flight out or can I apply after the 25th in person at Croydon?

Thanks in Advance,
LondonTown.


----------



## Tara_abroad

Dinu14 said:


> Tara_abroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE .... I just got the email this morning that decision made and another email giving me tracking info of my docs. Will update once I receive package.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! that's very good. All the best. Hopefully mine will follow
Click to expand...

I sincerely hope they start picking up the pace for everyone. I don't know how they pick and choose the order applications are assessed. I did put my date of departure as July 20 because I do have a ticket then. I don't know if that factored in or not.


----------



## Dinu14

Tara_abroad said:


> I sincerely hope they start picking up the pace for everyone. I don't know how they pick and choose the order applications are assessed. I did put my date of departure as July 20 because I do have a ticket then. I don't know if that factored in or not.


Yeah I still think they are processed as they are received despite the processing time being counted from biometrics. I was planning to travel on 15th but that's clearly not happening now. At this point, am hoping to travel before end of july.


----------



## Summerlove10

Well I'm thinking we are going to surpass the 60 day mark. Today is 58. Wow


----------



## Williams_84

Summerlove10 said:


> Well I'm thinking we are going to surpass the 60 day mark. Today is 58. Wow


That is so disheartening.  Someone (I think batba) posted and said once you hit 60 days, they treat yours like priority. I really hope that's true. Good luck!!! 60 days is terrible. I'm so depressed; I just want to see my husband!


----------



## visspresident

Sent another email to the enquiry service, as I still haven't received a response to my last status enquiry (made 20 business days ago!) and I got another "please provide us with this information so we can escalate your case..." email. I'm caught in a perpetual email cycle :ballchain:

Today is day 51 since biometrics!


----------



## Summerlove10

I know. It's really hard to stay strong anymore. I feel your pain ;( really tired of feeling sad alllllll the time. 



Williams_84 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm thinking we are going to surpass the 60 day mark. Today is 58. Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so disheartening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone (I think batba) posted and said once you hit 60 days, they treat yours like priority. I really hope that's true. Good luck!!! 60 days is terrible. I'm so depressed; I just want to see my husband!
Click to expand...


----------



## DCtoUK

visspresident said:


> Sent another email to the enquiry service, as I still haven't received a response to my last status enquiry (made 20 business days ago!) and I got another "please provide us with this information so we can escalate your case..." email. I'm caught in a perpetual email cycle :ballchain:
> 
> Today is day 51 since biometrics!


I submitted another yesterday (day 53 today) and got the, "A decision has not yet been made on your application." I guess slightly better than the standard, "No updates" response, though, I assume they mean the same thing.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

I think once you Hit 60 day they will send another email that 'we are sorry we can't process you application in our stranded time frame as your application is not straight forward' so thats another generic email from them, and that doesnt actually means that your application is not straight forward , they guy who got this email said that the visa was stamped before they sent this email . so dont know how they do things .


----------



## DCtoUK

sj786 said:


> I think once you Hit 60 day they will send another email that 'we are sorry we can't process you application in our stranded time frame as your application is not straight forward' so thats another generic email from them, and that doesnt actually means that your application is not straight forward , they guy who got this email said that the visa was stamped before they sent this email . so dont know how they do things .


That's good to know!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## angelinammraz

I'm going to post this on here because I have seen wayyy too many people complain or be confused as to why they take your passport. I don't think you realize that they need your passport in order to print your visa and travel vignette inside it. That is why they ask in the application that your passport have an empty page inside it.


----------



## Dinu14

angelinammraz said:


> I'm going to post this on here because I have seen wayyy too many people complain or be confused as to why they take your passport. I don't think you realize that they need your passport in order to print your visa and travel vignette inside it. That is why they ask in the application that your passport have an empty page inside it.


I think they generally mean if they are going to take 3 months, why not send an email after making a decision asking for passport so they can stamp the visa. Granted its a round about way of doing things but comes in handy if you have to travel


----------



## Dinu14

Tara_abroad said:


> UPDATE .... I just got the email this morning that decision made and another email giving me tracking info of my docs. Will update once I receive package.


I Just got the email saying decision made and another one with tracking info too. am a nervous wreck


----------



## Soniaaah

How long did it take for you to get this decision? :/


----------



## Dinu14

Soniaaah said:


> How long did it take for you to get this decision? :/


Biometrics on 9th June and docs received in Sheffield on 21st June (Priority)


----------



## LCScotland

We didn't donthe priority thing when we booked her biometrics - only afterwards. Will they still know it's priority given that we didn't write it on the envelope?


----------



## Dinu14

LCScotland said:


> We didn't donthe priority thing when we booked her biometrics - only afterwards. Will they still know it's priority given that we didn't write it on the envelope?


I only paid for priority on the day I sent away my package (I read somewhere that its recommended this way). They should still know as your receipt is in the package. So once they opened it, they should have put it on the right queue. Am guessing it will only affect when they open your package. That's only my guess though.


----------



## LCScotland

Yes I thought the same. My main worry is when they will actually open the package ?


----------



## LCScotland

I'm on my phone. Did not mean to post the previous one as a question.


----------



## Dinu14

LCScotland said:


> Yes I thought the same. My main worry is when they will actually open the package ?


That's a good point. I hope they open it when they send the email saying its being prepared and you get processed yours soon


----------



## Flowerstar

Williams_84 said:


> Visspresident, I added yours as well. I will re-post the list every once in a while.


Hi, Williams 84! Not sure if I messed up my first post by giving it a title, but I'm new to chat rooms and this site, can you please add me to your list? I applied on May 9 and my biometrics was on May 16. I am spouse settlement to uk, non priority also.
My husbands been in London for over two months now waiting for me, we are both anxious... As are others here I see.
Thankyou!
- flowerstar


----------



## ILR1980

It seem to me that i am the only one here who is bit calm and relax eventhough applied at the end of April as i see people here are getting restless even after two weeks of wait. Guys have some patience and you will all hear very soon but non priority applicants should give them at least 60 working days before getting worry . You will all hear news soon and just hope that its postive news because i have seen people waiting one and half year in case of refusal and lodging appeal so be grateful if you get your visa even after 3 months  Congrats to those who got positive news


----------



## visspresident

ILR1980 said:


> It seem to me that i am the only one here who is bit calm and relax eventhough applied at the end of April as i see people here are getting restless even after two weeks of wait. Guys have some patience and you will all hear very soon but non priority applicants should give them at least 60 working days before getting worry . You will all hear news soon and just hope that its postive news because i have seen people waiting one and half year in case of refusal and lodging appeal so be grateful if you get your visa even after 3 months  Congrats to those who got positive news


I think it's just tough for a lot of us to be patient since we've been separated from our loved ones (I haven't seen my fiance in almost 6 months) and our lives are basically on hold until a decision comes through


----------



## Summerlove10

Totally agree. Luckily we were able to afford my husband to come visit me last month, but being separated is just horrible. We all just want to begin our normal lives together without goodbyes. Hoping we all hear very soon!! 



visspresident said:


> ILR1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seem to me that i am the only one here who is bit calm and relax eventhough applied at the end of April as i see people here are getting restless even after two weeks of wait. Guys have some patience and you will all hear very soon but non priority applicants should give them at least 60 working days before getting worry . You will all hear news soon and just hope that its postive news because i have seen people waiting one and half year in case of refusal and lodging appeal so be grateful if you get your visa even after 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to those who got positive news
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's just tough for a lot of us to be patient since we've been separated from our loved ones (I haven't seen my fiance in almost 6 months) and our lives are basically on hold until a decision comes through
Click to expand...


----------



## ILR1980

visspresident said:


> I think it's just tough for a lot of us to be patient since we've been separated from our loved ones (I haven't seen my fiance in almost 6 months) and our lives are basically on hold until a decision comes through


And people may be in worse scenario than you. I personally has not even met my twins yet who will be one year old in next month and i cannot wait to cuddle them but we all know how Uk visa system operate and they dont care about emotions but paper work and fees thatswhy they ask you to pay more for priority and i knew that i will have to wait minmum 60 working days when went for non priority. I only hope people get their visa at the end because appeal is very long process which actually test your patience so these 3 months wait is not that painful


----------



## visspresident

ILR1980 said:


> And people may be in worse scenario than you. I personally has not even met my twins yet who will be one year old in next month and i cannot wait to cuddle them but we all know how Uk visa system operate and they dont care about emotions but paper work and fees thatswhy they ask you to pay more for priority and i knew that i will have to wait minmum 60 working days when went for non priority. I only hope people get their visa at the end because appeal is very long process which actually test your patience so these 3 months wait is not that painful


I know that many people are in worse situations than myself, but that doesn't make my difficulties any less valid. I purposefully didn't pay for priority because, while we could have afforded it, we believe it is unfair to people who cannot afford it, and we didn't want to play into that system. We fully understood that we would have to wait a long time, but we're still gonna come here and blow off some steam about it; while the system may be emotionless, we aren't.


----------



## ILR1980

visspresident said:


> I know that many people are in worse situations than myself, but that doesn't make my difficulties any less valid. I purposefully didn't pay for priority because, while we could have afforded it, we believe it is unfair to people who cannot afford it, and we didn't want to play into that system. We fully understood that we would have to wait a long time, but we're still gonna come here and blow off some steam about it; while the system may be emotionless, we aren't.


Sure we are not emotionless but i personally believe that the more we will think about it the more we will get tense about it so thatswhy i recommend people to forget about application for at least until standard waiting time. I wish our anxiety would have some impact on their procedure and make it more faster


----------



## Tara_abroad

Dinu14 said:


> Tara_abroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE .... I just got the email this morning that decision made and another email giving me tracking info of my docs. Will update once I receive package.
> 
> 
> 
> I Just got the email saying decision made and another one with tracking info too. am a nervous wreck
Click to expand...

This is great! Yay! Glad that part of the wait is over ... Now just to to know it's in our favour. I will have my answer by end of day Thurs apparently.


----------



## ILR1980

Tara_abroad said:


> This is great! Yay! Glad that part of the wait is over ... Now just to to know it's in our favour. I will have my answer by end of day Thurs apparently.


Its probably good news if you have not recieved any refund of IHS so congrats


----------



## Dinu14

Tara_abroad said:


> This is great! Yay! Glad that part of the wait is over ... Now just to to know it's in our favour. I will have my answer by end of day Thurs apparently.


Yeah my tracking info says I will get the package by EOD Thursday too. I really hope its in our favour. good luck


----------



## Dinu14

ILR1980 said:


> Its probably good news if you have not recieved any refund of IHS so congrats


I thought one needed to provide one's bank details in the form that is attached to the refusal letter to claim NHS refund? I am pretty sure I have seen that in one of the refusal letters in the forum.


----------



## Tara_abroad

Dinu14 said:


> ILR1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its probably good news if you have not recieved any refund of IHS so congrats
> 
> 
> 
> I thought one needed to provide one's bank details in the form that is attached to the refusal letter to claim NHS refund? I am pretty sure I have seen that in one of the refusal letters in the forum.
Click to expand...

They automatically refund that fee if you are refused to the method of payment. But sometimes it's not straight away. I've been checking though since this all started lol


----------



## Dinu14

Tara_abroad said:


> They automatically refund that fee if you are refused to the method of payment. But sometimes it's not straight away. I've been checking though since this all started lol


Oh right ok. I was checking initially but realized its a waste of time before decision made email. will definitely be checking constantly for the next 2 days for sure.


----------



## ILR1980

Dinu14 said:


> I thought one needed to provide one's bank details in the form that is attached to the refusal letter to claim NHS refund? I am pretty sure I have seen that in one of the refusal letters in the forum.


No they refund you in same bank card which you used earlier to pay the IHS charges and its the first thing you get in case of refusal..some people even get this refund way before they get any email about decisons..so i am sure its good news for boht of you if did not got the IHS refund


----------



## nyclon

bluesky2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was issued my first spouse visa within the UK and the issue date was 01/12/2014 and its valid until 01/06/2017. When should I be applying to renew my visa.
> 
> I will appreciate your help in this regard.
> 
> Thank you.


Please read tge 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## nyclon

londontown said:


> So I’m getting ready to extent my FLR(M) for the second period and just wondered if someone could check my timelines?
> 2014
> 13-Jun	Date of Entry on Marriage Visa
> 14-Oct	FLM Granted
> 
> 2016
> 13-Dec	is 30 months from Date of Entry and I subtract 28 days to get 16th Nov for the earliest application?
> 
> As we plan to go back to US for thanksgiving I plan to be out of the UK 11th Nov to 25th Nov, would it be best to delay our flight out or can I apply after the 25th in person at Croydon?
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> LondonTown.


Your date of entry is irrelevant since you entered on a fiancé visa. You can apply no earlier than 28 days before FLR (M) expires which should be sometime in April so the earliest you can apply would be sometime in March 2017.


----------



## Rajiv26

Type of visa applied for: Settlement Fiancé visa priority
Country applied from: France
Date application submitted: Online 14/06/2016
Date biometric taken: 1st July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Office: 4th July
Office location processing your visa: Paris
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Date your visa received: Today 13th July

Visa valid from the 11th July

Thank you God and all the amazing people here on this forum.

All the best guys


----------



## Princess86

Hi Joppa and Nyclon

If my husband's spouse visa expiry date is 28/03/2019. When should I be applying to renew his visa for FLR(M)? 

Best wishes,


----------



## Marley555

Hi All,

Country applying from: St Lucia
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (Non priority)
Date application subitted (online): 4th March 2016
Date biometrics taken: 14th April 2016
Date documentation received by UK Border agency office: 22nd April 2016
Email asking for suitable envelope:27th April 2016
Office location processing visa: Sheffield
Decision made: still waiting
Date visa received:


So when I went for my biometrics they would not take my supporting documents, said I had to send to the British High Commission in JA. I thought that was a bit weird, my fiance called Sheffield and they told me to send to the UK. 
The wait has been awful! I have not seen my daughter since Sep 2015..........Kinda wish I sent to JA now, processing time for St. Lucia online was 100% in 15 days but I think I messed myself up sending to UK. All I can do is wait.......


----------



## Summerlove10

I'm not 100%, but I'm pretty sure I saw applicants that used to send to Jamaica now should use Sheffield. Good luck..I'm right behind you hitting 60 days tomorrow. We have to hear soon!!! :/ I know the wait is so hard. 



Marley555 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Country applying from: St Lucia
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance (Non priority)
> Date application subitted (online): 4th March 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 14th April 2016
> Date documentation received by UK Border agency office: 22nd April 2016
> Email asking for suitable envelope:27th April 2016
> Office location processing visa: Sheffield
> Decision made: still waiting
> Date visa received:
> 
> 
> So when I went for my biometrics they would not take my supporting documents, said I had to send to the British High Commission in JA. I thought that was a bit weird, my fiance called Sheffield and they told me to send to the UK.
> The wait has been awful! I have not seen my daughter since Sep 2015..........Kinda wish I sent to JA now, processing time for St. Lucia online was 100% in 15 days but I think I messed myself up sending to UK. All I can do is wait.......


----------



## DCtoUK

Summerlove10 said:


> I'm not 100%, but I'm pretty sure I saw applicants that used to send to Jamaica now should use Sheffield. Good luck..I'm right behind you hitting 60 days tomorrow. We have to hear soon!!! :/ I know the wait is so hard.


Are you planning on calling tomorrow? I'm getting close to the 60 day mark myself

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerlove10

Ahh not sure..didn't really plan to. We've called twice in the past and it was just a waste of money







but maybe it'd be worth it now that we are at 60 days. 



DCtoUK said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100%, but I'm pretty sure I saw applicants that used to send to Jamaica now should use Sheffield. Good luck..I'm right behind you hitting 60 days tomorrow. We have to hear soon!!! :/ I know the wait is so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you planning on calling tomorrow? I'm getting close to the 60 day mark myself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Marley555

Summerlove10 said:


> I'm not 100%, but I'm pretty sure I saw applicants that used to send to Jamaica now should use Sheffield. Good luck..I'm right behind you hitting 60 days tomorrow. We have to hear soon!!! :/ I know the wait is so hard.


We must hear something soon! I emailed on the 6th July and still yet to be assessed :-(


----------



## Batba1

*Post your UK visa timeline here!*



Summerlove10 said:


> I'm not 100%, but I'm pretty sure I saw applicants that used to send to Jamaica now should use Sheffield. Good luck..I'm right behind you hitting 60 days tomorrow. We have to hear soon!!! :/ I know the wait is so hard.




I hit the 60 day mark a day after you...bio on the 21st April...good luck to us all

Btw I mailed them ystd for the status and they mailed back today with same generic 'yet to be processed mail' 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AuroraSkye

Just to say again, the phone hotline is run by a 3rd party and not UKVI themselves. They do not deal with any part of the visa process other than answering general questions and such I believe. Their advice is sometimes wrong as people have noted in the past which is confusing on top of charging for calls. x.x

Just hang in there. Don't get discouraged! There have been a few people at the 60 days mark getting there visas who have posted lately. ^-^


----------



## Williams_84

Marley555 said:


> We must hear something soon! I emailed on the 6th July and still yet to be assessed :-(


The e-mails are all canned responses and don't tell you anything. I've seen people complain that the first e-mail they rec'd said their application was being reviewed, then the second would say their application was not yet in the system. I've seen people get the "not yet in the system" e-mail and then receive their visas a few days later. Don't put too much stock in the e-mail.


----------



## Summerlove10

Yeah, I guess unfortunately nothing can really be trusted until it's in our hands.


----------



## nyclon

Princess86 said:


> Hi Joppa and Nyclon
> 
> If my husband's spouse visa expiry date is 28/03/2019. When should I be applying to renew his visa for FLR(M)?
> 
> Best wishes,


Please read the first post in the sticky.


----------



## Princess86

I am not quite sure, so would it be around January 2019?


----------



## zazumtl

Hi!

Sorry I haven't been posting any updates.

I am reaching day 54 now. I emailed them and they said that my application was still waiting to be assessed. 

I'm trying to remain positive but I have moments where I get so frustrated .

Thank you for all your support. I'm definitely keeping everyone whose waiting in my prayers and hoping we all hear back soon!


----------



## zazumtl

Williams_84 said:


> Marley555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We must hear something soon! I emailed on the 6th July and still yet to be assessed :-(
> 
> 
> 
> The e-mails are all canned responses and don't tell you anything. I've seen people complain that the first e-mail they rec'd said their application was being reviewed, then the second would say their application was not yet in the system. I've seen people get the "not yet in the system" e-mail and then receive their visas a few days later. Don't put too much stock in the e-mail.
Click to expand...


Thank you for doing the math and figuring out the number of days. I'm a non priority applicant from Canada.


----------



## Marley555

Williams_84 said:


> The e-mails are all canned responses and don't tell you anything. I've seen people complain that the first e-mail they rec'd said their application was being reviewed, then the second would say their application was not yet in the system. I've seen people get the "not yet in the system" e-mail and then receive their visas a few days later. Don't put too much stock in the e-mail.


Well that gives me some hope :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LCScotland

Our documents were delivered by UPS on July 4th. We have yet to receve the 'application received' email. I believe that forgetting to write priority on the envelope was indeed a big mistake that has resulted in our application being dealt with as non-priority. 

Our main reason for using the priority service, apart from having hopefully less time apart was so that my wife could start working as soon as she got to the UK. She has already registered as a teacher with the teaching council. 

We were both working overseas when we started the process and she returned to the US to her home to complete the process, while I returned to the UK to take up a teaching post. She will probably need to find employment in the US now so that she has some income.

Thankfully, I am in the US with her now during vacation from my teaching job. I will return to the UK on August 7th so I know we are luckier than others that we can spend this long together during the process. The uncertainty is awful though.

This forum is a great place for support and information.


----------



## angelinammraz

ILR1980 said:


> It seem to me that i am the only one here who is bit calm and relax eventhough applied at the end of April as i see people here are getting restless even after two weeks of wait. Guys have some patience and you will all hear very soon but non priority applicants should give them at least 60 working days before getting worry . You will all hear news soon and just hope that its postive news because i have seen people waiting one and half year in case of refusal and lodging appeal so be grateful if you get your visa even after 3 months  Congrats to those who got positive news


You are my new favorite person on here honestly. It frustrates me seeing people complaining about waiting. You all knew what you were getting yourself into when you started this process. Everyone knew when applying that you could be waiting up to 3 months for a decision! Just cause you haven't seen your S/O in a while does not give you the right to complain about waiting for 3 weeks when others have been waiting for almost 3 months. To me it comes off as rude and impatient. We all miss our S/O but people also need to understand that this application and process takes time and patience. Everyone here is in a LD relationship, those require a hell of a lot of patience. So apply that to this process, do stuff to keep your mind off the waiting and stay calm. Everyone's answer will come. Complaining about it won't make it come any quicker.


----------



## visspresident

Williams_84 said:


> The e-mails are all canned responses and don't tell you anything. I've seen people complain that the first e-mail they rec'd said their application was being reviewed, then the second would say their application was not yet in the system. I've seen people get the "not yet in the system" e-mail and then receive their visas a few days later. Don't put too much stock in the e-mail.


Yeah, I've totally given up on the email system. I got a reply back from my email where I told them I had been waiting 21 business days for an update (the "escalation" that's supposed to take 5-10 business days) and they sent me back some nonsensical canned response. Oh well, guess I'll just have to wait for the official decision email. 52 days!


----------



## AuroraSkye

LCScotland said:


> Our documents were delivered by UPS on July 4th. We have yet to receve the 'application received' email. I believe that forgetting to write priority on the envelope was indeed a big mistake that has resulted in our application being dealt with as non-priority.


If this helps any, I also forgot to write Priority on the outside envelope when I applied in the spring. Don't worry. If you included the priority receipt with your documents, they will see it and process it like it should be, as mine was. They open all the packages to sort to process. I was worried too. 

I've seen many posts from people where they never received the 'application received' e-mail and instead only got a 'decision was made' e-mail at the end. Try not to think too hard into it and cause more worry. Just remember that it's summer now, one the busiest times of the year for visas and leads to much longer processing times unfortunately. It's okay. ^-^


----------



## LCScotland

A forum such as this is for all people in the same situation. Some are worried; some are impatient (like me); some need support and some find the information given by others, invaluable.

Respectfully, I don't find anyone rude or disrespectful on here and just because we 'all knew what we were getting ourselves into' does not mean we should be told how to conduct ourselves or how to react to the waiting times. 

I realise that this particular thread is for posting timelimes so her is mine:

Biometrics: 30th June
Documents delivered: 4th July
Documents received: no response so far

When the visa being issued is not a certainty at the end of the process, and the uncertainty that goes along with that, even though all our paperwork shows that it should just be a formality, I make no apologies for being anxious and sharing those anxieties.


----------



## LCScotland

Thank you AuroraSkye!


----------



## Summerlove10

I've heard you can call them if you're really that worried they aren't going to process as priority. As long as they see your receipt they will. You should probably expect to wait at least 20 days. I'm at 60 days tomorrow so the processing times have increased since that's typically the max. 



LCScotland said:


> A forum such as this is for all people in the same situation. Some are worried; some are impatient (like me); some need support and some find the information given by others, invaluable.
> 
> Respectfully, I don't find anyone rude or disrespectful on here and just because we 'all knew what we were getting ourselves into' does not mean we should be told how to conduct ourselves or how to react to the waiting times.
> 
> I realise that this particular thread is for posting timelimes so her is mine:
> 
> Biometrics: 30th June
> Documents delivered: 4th July
> Documents received: no response so far
> 
> When the visa being issued is not a certainty at the end of the process, and the uncertainty that goes along with that, even though all our paperwork shows that it should just be a formality, I make no apologies for being anxious and sharing those anxieties.


----------



## LCScotland

Summerlove10 said:


> I've heard you can call them if you're really that worried they aren't going to process as priority. As long as they see your receipt they will. You should probably expect to wait at least 20 days. I'm at 60 days tomorrow so the processing times have increased since that's typically the max.


Thanks! We emailed them last week so just have to await a response. Going by what others have said, we may not even get that email but instead the 'decision made' email. Someone signed for our package so at least it's in the building.


I hope you hear something by day 61


----------



## visspresident

LCScotland said:


> A forum such as this is for all people in the same situation. Some are worried; some are impatient (like me); some need support and some find the information given by others, invaluable.
> 
> Respectfully, I don't find anyone rude or disrespectful on here and just because we 'all knew what we were getting ourselves into' does not mean we should be told how to conduct ourselves or how to react to the waiting times.
> 
> I realise that this particular thread is for posting timelimes so her is mine:
> 
> Biometrics: 30th June
> Documents delivered: 4th July
> Documents received: no response so far
> 
> When the visa being issued is not a certainty at the end of the process, and the uncertainty that goes along with that, even though all our paperwork shows that it should just be a formality, I make no apologies for being anxious and sharing those anxieties.


You said what I wanted to say but...much more polite  Spot on!!


----------



## Asad1232009

How long have priorty applicants been waiting? Looking on the timelines here theres not much information. spouse visa from pakistan priorty how long should it roughly take?


----------



## Yank&BritPie

*SET(M) Pending*

Hi All, 

My husband and I have read this forum many times over the last several year for both advice and comfort. I thought it would be useful to finally weigh in with my timeline to possibly assuage some of those who have been waiting less time but are feeling anxious. I am currently at day 62 from when my biometrics were taken (80 since the application was submitted) and counting. I have received 3 identical holding emails since my application was submitted to confirm that the application is still under consideration and should be processed by the 6 month mark. These emails arrived around week 8, 12, and 16 from the date of submission. Obviously despite the suggested wait of 6 months, the processing times online confirm that 96% of applications are processed within 30 days and 99% of applications are processed within 60 days. Unfortunately that final 1% can take anywhere in between 60-120 days. For anyone yet to submit their application, I can give 2 pieces of advice: 1) if you are on the fence about priority and you can afford it - do it. I went priority in the past and regret not doing so this time around even though I think it is a travesty they way the system is built and 2) do not (if you can avoid it) book travel plans until your decision is sorted. I promise you this will only cause significantly more stress on what is already a stressful waiting period. It seems it will almost always take longer than you expect. 

Thanks to everyone who has posted about their dates, it's a real help in managing expectations. Good luck to everyone (especially those who have passed the 60 day mark like me!). 


Country applying from: USA (from inside the UK)
Type of visa applied for: SET-M (non priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17th March 2016
Date biometrics taken: 14th April 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:18th March 2016
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield
Projected timeline given:6 months
Date your visa was received:......


----------



## ILR1980

angelinammraz said:


> You are my new favorite person on here honestly. It frustrates me seeing people complaining about waiting. You all knew what you were getting yourself into when you started this process. Everyone knew when applying that you could be waiting up to 3 months for a decision! Just cause you haven't seen your S/O in a while does not give you the right to complain about waiting for 3 weeks when others have been waiting for almost 3 months. To me it comes off as rude and impatient. We all miss our S/O but people also need to understand that this application and process takes time and patience. Everyone here is in a LD relationship, those require a hell of a lot of patience. So apply that to this process, do stuff to keep your mind off the waiting and stay calm. Everyone's answer will come. Complaining about it won't make it come any quicker.


Thanks angelinammraz. Agree with your mature response but we all look at things only from our perspective. We have no clue that a single entry clearance officer might be dealing with many applications on daily basis coming from all over the world . They have to verify most of these supporting documents which also take some time as its visa which lead toward settlement so there are some extra checks. I understand that we are different and some people are more nervous and anxious than others which is perfectly fine. My post was not to hurt those but to advise them to stay calm, relax and positive before this standard waiting time and they will have their celebration time soon. I was reading this news on BBC 

Honeymoon for one: Woman's sad photos after husband denied visa

Honeymoon for one: Woman's sad photos after husband denied visa - BBC News


----------



## ILR1980

Asad1232009 said:


> How long have priorty applicants been waiting? Looking on the timelines here theres not much information. spouse visa from pakistan priorty how long should it roughly take?


You basically pay extra fees for putting your applications ahead of all other non-priority applications so people might get it within 2 or 4 weeks if application is straight forward but no guaranteed . It may take much longer if any of this apply to you

If you have previously been refused a visa for the UK, and/or;
If you have previously been refused leave to enter the UK, and/or;
If you have previously been deported, removed, or otherwise required to leave the UK, and/or;
If you have overstayed a period of leave in the UK, and/or;
If you have been refused leave to remain in the UK by the Home Office, and/or;
If you have been refused a visa for Australia, Canada, New Zealand, USA or the Schengen countries, and/or;
If you have been convicted of a criminal offence in any country.


----------



## Asad1232009

Thank you for your help

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soniaaah

Hello!

Does anyone know if I can upgrade my fiancée visa to priority even if it has been mailed to Sheffiled? 

Thank you!


----------



## Rajiv26

Soniaaah said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know if I can upgrade my fiancée visa to priority even if it has been mailed to Sheffiled?
> 
> Thank you!


I don't think you can do that now Soniaah :/


----------



## Rajiv26

Thank you ILR1980


----------



## Dinu14

Soniaaah said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know if I can upgrade my fiancée visa to priority even if it has been mailed to Sheffiled?
> 
> Thank you!


I remember reading that you can do that but it will take longer than usual for priority as they have to locate your application and put that in the priority pile.


----------



## Soniaaah

Thank you Rajiv and Dinu... Guess I'll just have to wait the 60 days.


----------



## ILR1980

Rajiv26 said:


> Thank you ILR1980


You welcome. Happy for you. Congrats and enjoy Union


----------



## adeel000

Hello anyone apply from Islamabad - Pakistan (Spouse Visa Priority)?

I am on Day 24 today... Status check still saying Awaiting to be assessed by ECO 

Did Biometrics on 13/06/2016 and sent file same day.... Sheffield received the following day.

My file hasn't even been touched yet 

Can we do anything ?


----------



## sj786

adeel000 said:


> Hello anyone apply from Islamabad - Pakistan (Spouse Visa Priority)?
> 
> I am on Day 24 today... Status check still saying Awaiting to be assessed by ECO
> 
> Did Biometrics on 13/06/2016 and sent file same day.... Sheffield received the following day.
> 
> My file hasn't even been touched yet
> 
> Can we do anything ?


you can't do anything tbh but wait. its peak time so they are normally taking 2 to 4 weeks for priority applications even bit longer . good luck .


----------



## B.abdalwahed

ILR1980 said:


> You basically pay extra fees for putting your applications ahead of all other non-priority applications so people might get it within 2 or 4 weeks if application is straight forward but no guaranteed . It may take much longer if any of this apply to you
> 
> 
> 
> If you have previously been refused a visa for the UK, and/or;
> 
> If you have previously been refused leave to enter the UK, and/or;
> 
> If you have previously been deported, removed, or otherwise required to leave the UK, and/or;
> 
> If you have overstayed a period of leave in the UK, and/or;
> 
> If you have been refused leave to remain in the UK by the Home Office, and/or;
> 
> If you have been refused a visa for Australia, Canada, New Zealand, USA or the Schengen countries, and/or;
> 
> If you have been convicted of a criminal offence in any country.




Well that is not very accurate.
I was recused for FLR O within the UK, and was removed but voluntarily on my own expanses which is a one year ban only! 
But my spouse visa processing time on priority was not longer than 18 working days and the visa was in my passport.

So basically applications are being processing on individual merits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerlove10

Yeah, I honestly think it's just basically dependent on when they open it. There is leniency on those things because this is a spouse visa and your spouse is family. So once they get to it it moves along quickly. 



B.abdalwahed said:


> ILR1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You basically pay extra fees for putting your applications ahead of all other non-priority applications so people might get it within 2 or 4 weeks if application is straight forward but no guaranteed . It may take much longer if any of this apply to you
> 
> 
> 
> If you have previously been refused a visa for the UK, and/or;
> 
> If you have previously been refused leave to enter the UK, and/or;
> 
> If you have previously been deported, removed, or otherwise required to leave the UK, and/or;
> 
> If you have overstayed a period of leave in the UK, and/or;
> 
> If you have been refused leave to remain in the UK by the Home Office, and/or;
> 
> If you have been refused a visa for Australia, Canada, New Zealand, USA or the Schengen countries, and/or;
> 
> If you have been convicted of a criminal offence in any country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is not very accurate.
> I was recused for FLR O within the UK, and was removed but voluntarily on my own expanses which is a one year ban only!
> But my spouse visa processing time on priority was not longer than 18 working days and the visa was in my passport.
> 
> So basically applications are being processing on individual merits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## adeel000

sj786 said:


> you can't do anything tbh but wait. its peak time so they are normally taking 2 to 4 weeks for priority applications even bit longer . good luck .


This is my 5th week, on Monday my 6th week will begin 

Is their anyone else who has applied Priority from Pakistan? If yes when was your biometrics done?


----------



## Summerlove10

60 days and still "no current updates." Hah! Feels like this is never going to end.


----------



## sj786

Summerlove10 said:


> 60 days and still "no current updates." Hah! Feels like this is never going to end.



ahhh this is heartbreaking  . did you call them and told them that 60 working days has passed , I think they will raise a case or something to speed up things ? . I think you will get decision email this week , really hope ,


----------



## safa2016

Hitting day 60 tomorrow. No update. I was hoping to hear something this week, but found out on other forums that there are people with standard applications getting the decision in 65-70 working days. That's may be because of summer rush. Such a terrible wait!!


----------



## Summerlove10

Well I guess that's a liiiiiittle promising. I'm just worried it's going to go to the full 120.



safa2016 said:


> Hitting day 60 tomorrow. No update. I was hoping to hear something this week, but found out on other forums that there are people with standard applications getting the decision in 65-70 working days. That's may be because of summer rush. Such a terrible wait!!


----------



## Williams_84

Summerlove10 said:


> 60 days and still "no current updates." Hah! Feels like this is never going to end.


I am so sorry!!! This is so frustrating!!! I am watching your application... my guess is I will be waiting at least as long as you. It is making me so sad that your application is still unanswered. Good luck!


----------



## Williams_84

safa2016 said:


> Hitting day 60 tomorrow. No update. I was hoping to hear something this week, but found out on other forums that there are people with standard applications getting the decision in 65-70 working days. That's may be because of summer rush. Such a terrible wait!!


safa, what other forums are you reading? I would like to read some... I've searched a little but so far this site is the best I've seen.


----------



## Summerlove10

Thank you for thinking of me. Praying we are almost there. Every day sure gets harder. 



Williams_84 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 days and still "no current updates." Hah! Feels like this is never going to end.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry!!! This is so frustrating!!! I am watching your application... my guess is I will be waiting at least as long as you. It is making me so sad that your application is still unanswered. Good luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## LCScotland

For those like us, who forgot to write 'priority' on the envelope - my wife received a reply saying that on check in it was noted as a priority and will be dealt with as such - or words to that effect.

This also means that our application has been received by Sheffield, although we were not sent an email from Sheffield stating this. Others have mentined this as not unusual. So, if you are in a similar situation, perhaps this will be helpful information.

Our updated timeline for priority:

Biometrics: 30th June in NYC
Application sent: 1st July
UPS delivery date in Sheffield: 4th July
Application received in Sheffield: 14th July (but possibly anytime between 4th and 14th)


----------



## LCScotland

Incidently, the email said that the response came from the decision making centre but I have no idea if that means anything, or if everything is opened and filed there.


----------



## kushanalil

Country applying from: Israel
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 22 June 2016
Date biometrics taken: 22 June 2016
Date application posted: 22 June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23 June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
Projected timeline given: 15 days 
Date your visa was received: 14 July 2016


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

We applied in 2014 (family reunion uk visa) but i refused that time.we appealed but court did nt accept our appeal.at end our solicator suggested us to go through sponsor way .becouse our all documents are able to reach spouse visa creteria .in june 22 i submitted my papers in shefflied.becouse in 2015 nd in 2016 me and my hubby had thailand nd malyasia trip.i hope my god will not dissopoint me in this year.im extremly worry nd miss my hubby so much????


----------



## safa2016

Williams_84 said:


> safa, what other forums are you reading? I would like to read some... I've searched a little but so far this site is the best I've seen.


There are groups on facebook named uk spouse settlement visa. I have been following them and found out there are any people who get their visa after crossing the 60 days mark.


----------



## Sami82

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): online - 2nd May 2016
Date biometrics taken: 20th May 2016 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Wasn't notified
Office location processing your visa: Manila 
Projected timeline given: 60 - 90 days 
Date your visa was received: 14th July 2016 .. Accepted 8th July!

Just want to thank everyone for all their help and advice, we would of honestly been clueless without being able to come here! ... I'm sure I will be back in 2 and a half years with more questions about renewing as I have no idea where to start with that one!


----------



## Asad1232009

adeel000 said:


> This is my 5th week, on Monday my 6th week will begin
> 
> Is their anyone else who has applied Priority from Pakistan? If yes when was your biometrics done?


have you applied for priority? i would suggest either getting your mp involved or email/phone ukvi and tell them you are priority and you are well over the guideline time


----------



## Asad1232009

B.abdalwahed said:


> Well that is not very accurate.
> I was recused for FLR O within the UK, and was removed but voluntarily on my own expanses which is a one year ban only!
> But my spouse visa processing time on priority was not longer than 18 working days and the visa was in my passport.
> 
> So basically applications are being processing on individual merits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you did you count 18 days from biometric or date of documents arriving?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerlove10

They are on 4 1/2 weeks. That seems normal. 



Asad1232009 said:


> adeel000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 5th week, on Monday my 6th week will begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is their anyone else who has applied Priority from Pakistan? If yes when was your biometrics done?
> 
> 
> 
> have you applied for priority? i would suggest either getting your mp involved or email/phone ukvi and tell them you are priority and you are well over the guideline time
Click to expand...


----------



## adeel000

Summerlove10 said:


> They are on 4 1/2 weeks. That seems normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Asad1232009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adeel000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 5th week, on Monday my 6th week will begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is their anyone else who has applied Priority from Pakistan? If yes when was your biometrics done?
> 
> 
> 
> have you applied for priority? i would suggest either getting your mp involved or email/phone ukvi and tell them you are priority and you are well over the guideline time
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hi how is it ok? 5 weeks finish tommorow and still saying application is awaiting ECO .... My application hasn't even been touched yet ?????


----------



## Summerlove10

There are 5 days in each working week. It has not been 25 days yet since your biometrics. So your 5 weeks would be Monday. Summer is busy. Us on non priority have now been waiting the 60 days so I really wouldn't be too worried quite yet. 



adeel000 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are on 4 1/2 weeks. That seems normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Asad1232009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adeel000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 5th week, on Monday my 6th week will begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is their anyone else who has applied Priority from Pakistan? If yes when was your biometrics done?
> 
> 
> 
> have you applied for priority? i would suggest either getting your mp involved or email/phone ukvi and tell them you are priority and you are well over the guideline time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi how is it ok? 5 weeks finish tommorow and still saying application is awaiting ECO .... My application hasn't even been touched yet ?????
Click to expand...


----------



## adeel000

Thanks for your reply ..... So when should I be worried ??? Almost everyone on priority have got their decision and here's me still waiting for my application to be assessed on day 25 tomorrow ?


----------



## ILR1980

B.abdalwahed said:


> Well that is not very accurate.
> I was recused for FLR O within the UK, and was removed but voluntarily on my own expanses which is a one year ban only!
> But my spouse visa processing time on priority was not longer than 18 working days and the visa was in my passport.
> 
> So basically applications are being processing on individual merits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check Priority visa service

https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/pakistan/user_pay_services.html

and if you are lucky and got it early dont mean everyone one else( with previous refusal or deportation) will get visa within 18 days without some extra checks. Its up to entry clearance officer


----------



## Dinu14

Dinu14 said:


> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Application type: Settlement (Spouse) priority from US
> Application submitted: June 6, 2016
> Biometrics: June 9, 2016
> Application sent: June 16, 2016
> Processing location: Sheffield
> Application delivered (UPS tracking): June 20, 2016
> Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: June 21, 2016
> Decision made email: TBA
> Date visa received: TBA


UPDATE

Application type: Settlement (Spouse) priority from US
Application submitted: June 6, 2016
Biometrics: June 9, 2016
Application sent: June 16, 2016
Processing location: Sheffield
Application delivered (UPS tracking): June 20, 2016
Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: June 21, 2016
Decision made email: July 12, 2016
Date visa received: July 14, 2016 APPROVED

Thanks to all members for the information and emotional support. All the best for people still waiting.


----------



## Tara_abroad

UPDATE 
Application type: USA Settlement (Spouse) Priority 
Application submitted online: May 28, 2016 Biometrics: June 15, 2016 
Application sent: June 15, 2016 
Processing location: Sheffield 
Application delivered (UPS tracking and email from Sheffield): June 17, 2016 Decision made email: July 12, 2016 
Date visa received: July 14, 2016 APPROVED

Very glad this forum exists, thank you for the support as we all have our own stories, worries, sadnesses, etc. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Asad1232009 said:


> When you did you count 18 days from biometric or date of documents arriving?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Biometric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Dinu14 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> Application type: Settlement (Spouse) priority from US
> 
> Application submitted: June 6, 2016
> 
> Biometrics: June 9, 2016
> 
> Application sent: June 16, 2016
> 
> Processing location: Sheffield
> 
> Application delivered (UPS tracking): June 20, 2016
> 
> Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: June 21, 2016
> 
> Decision made email: July 12, 2016
> 
> Date visa received: July 14, 2016 APPROVED
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all members for the information and emotional support. All the best for people still waiting.




Congratulationsssss
So happy for you 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCScotland

Dinu14 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Application type: Settlement (Spouse) priority from US
> Application submitted: June 6, 2016
> Biometrics: June 9, 2016
> Application sent: June 16, 2016
> Processing location: Sheffield
> Application delivered (UPS tracking): June 20, 2016
> Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: June 21, 2016
> Decision made email: July 12, 2016
> Date visa received: July 14, 2016 APPROVED
> 
> Thanks to all members for the information and emotional support. All the best for people still waiting.



I recall you were hoping to travel on the 15th. Will you travel tomorrow or will you need to wait a few days? Super exciting either way!


----------



## Dinu14

LCScotland said:


> I recall you were hoping to travel on the 15th. Will you travel tomorrow or will you need to wait a few days? Super exciting either way!


I am planning to travel next Thursday. Can't wait.


----------



## mewlah88

Hope all of you on day 60 and beyond or approaching that find out today! 

On day 47 myself so I'm relying on all of you to not go too much above the 60 day mark


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> All,
> 
> I did some calculations similar to the person who did earlier but for last year's applicants in this thread. I've only taken people who had their biometrics in May, non-priority, settlement. This also includes a one day bank holiday in May.
> 
> username	biometrics	decision made total days
> wgen	22/05/2016	15/06/2016	17
> dweirdlady 14/05/2016	31/07/2016	54
> jb24lagrosa22/05/2016	04/08/2016	53
> Hobbiton	25/05/2016	12/08/2016	57	refusal
> motherinl	14/05/2015	12/06/2015	22
> court287	12/05/2015	31/07/2015	59
> csh2015	22/05/2015	15/07/2015	39
> pantera	11/05/2015	15/07/2015	48
> lozmarne	19/05/2015	19/08/2015	67
> bezizi	06/05/2015	30/07/2015	62


thats Koool , this give me some hope that on an average they are taking 13 weeks in peak time , I hope everyone on 60 days mark will get decision email next week . good luck to all of us...


----------



## adeel000

Hi All, 

I contacted UKVI Via Email Form today morning.... I got this as a response:

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application
has been processed and a decision has been made and it should be with you
in the next few days. 
--------------------------------------------------------------

So did anyone get this email and after how long do you get the official decision made email as this is an enquiry response and theirs no tracking information etc.


----------



## mewlah88

The Visa Processing Times has just been updated. Now showing states for June 2016 instead of April 2016. Expected a drop but 97% applications processed in 30 days, in April it was 96% and 100% in 60 days which is weird because I'm pretty sure a couple of people just passed the 60 day mark in this thread.


----------



## Summerlove10

That would be based on the ones they completed in June. So how they were waiting at the time they were decided.



mewlah88 said:


> The Visa Processing Times has just been updated. Now showing states for June 2016 instead of April 2016. Expected a drop but 97% applications processed in 30 days, in April it was 96% and 100% in 60 days which is weird because I'm pretty sure a couple of people just passed the 60 day mark in this thread.


----------



## sj786

sj786 said:


> thats Koool , this give me some hope that on an average they are taking 13 weeks in peak time , I hope everyone on 60 days mark will get decision email next week . good luck to all of us...


for Canada, Edmonton, they said 100 %application processed in 30 days in June.
what about MAY ?


----------



## visspresident

Summerlove10 said:


> That would be based on the ones they completed in June. So how they were waiting at the time they were decided.


That still seems really...fast. Unless 97% of applications processed in June were priority :rofl:


----------



## Summerlove10

That's exactly what I'm thinking.



visspresident said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be based on the ones they completed in June. So how they were waiting at the time they were decided.
> 
> 
> 
> That still seems really...fast. Unless 97% of applications processed in June were priority
Click to expand...


----------



## Yank&BritPie

Day 64 from the biometrics and counting...


----------



## Summerlove10

Sorry to hear  day 61 myself. You'd think it haaaaaas to be soon 



Yank&BritPie said:


> Day 64 from the biometrics and counting...


----------



## visspresident

Yank&BritPie said:


> Day 64 from the biometrics and counting...


Have they sent you any emails saying they couldn't finish in the 12 week timeframe? They're supposed to do that apparently


----------



## DCtoUK

Summerlove10 said:


> Sorry to hear  day 61 myself. You'd think it haaaaaas to be soon


Hope you both hear soon! I'm right behind you at 56 days today

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Batba1

*Post your UK visa timeline here!*

60 days today...the wait is 

Looks like they haven't been processing non priority lately as evident on the different forums I have read...hopefully they process all due next week...fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yank&BritPie

visspresident said:


> Have they sent you any emails saying they couldn't finish in the 12 week timeframe? They're supposed to do that apparently


I've received 3 identical emails (11th May, 13th june, 11th July) stating: 

"We are emailing you to confirm that your recent Home Office application is still under consideration and we expect to make a decision within 6 months of the date of your application, which is our service standard. If we are unable to process your application within 6 months we will tell you as soon as possible. Our web page contains further information about our service standards and other information that you may find helpful with regard to your application. If there is a change in your circumstances, please contact us using this link: www(dot)gov(dot)uk/change-circumstances-visa-brp[/url]
You will be notified of the outcome of your application in writing."

I have to say that getting the most recent one this week burned a little.


----------



## Yank&BritPie

Summerlove10 said:


> Sorry to hear  day 61 myself. You'd think it haaaaaas to be soon


Hopefully as soon as one of us hears back, all the 60+ers will roll like dominos...here's to next week!


----------



## Marley555

Yank&BritPie said:


> Day 64 from the biometrics and counting...


Same!


----------



## fpatel10

Wow... can't believe so many of you have past the 60 mark..I definitely thought we would hear before the 60 day mark.... 
the processing times are a waste of time. I based my application on that and no where does it say that those times are for priority etc... 
lets just hope we don't have to wait too long and its approved. 

Day 47...


----------



## salahsharief

Hi guys, I hope you all well and success in your application. I had a question:

I'm a little confused regarding when exactly you start counting the days; each person seems to say different things.

My wife's biometrics was on the 20th of June
We sent off the application on the 24th June (priority).
This means that they should have physically received it on the 27th of June, but they only sent an email saying "we have received your application" on the 4th of July.

So do I begin counting on the 24th, 27th, or 4th?

Many thanks guys.


----------



## visspresident

20 June (count from biometrics)


----------



## salahsharief

visspresident said:


> 20 June (count from biometrics)


Seriously? I mean, that would be great news as its earlier (or not so great, considering that means that it has been 19 days)

Does it state that somewhere officially? I tried to look but perhaps I have overlooked something.

Many thanks

Salah


----------



## visspresident

From a UKVI email:

"We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days."


----------



## salahsharief

Thanks. I guess I'll need to call them as I'm reaching 20 working days now


----------



## Khalid1987

*HK*

Day 16 now. Applied from Muscat, Oman (Non-priority).
Please confirm if weekends and public holidays are also counted in the visa processing timeline specified at GOV.UK site?


----------



## salahsharief

Khalid1987 said:


> Day 16 now. Applied from Muscat, Oman (Non-priority).
> Please confirm if weekends and public holidays are also counted in the visa processing timeline specified at GOV.UK site?


No. Only working days (mon-fri excluding public holidays)


----------



## ILR1980

mewlah88 said:


> The Visa Processing Times has just been updated. Now showing states for June 2016 instead of April 2016. Expected a drop but 97% applications processed in 30 days, in April it was 96% and 100% in 60 days which is weird because I'm pretty sure a couple of people just passed the 60 day mark in this thread.


Its depend where you are applying from and also its 60 working days from biometric date excluding all weekend and bank holidays..Its even much slower here


----------



## LeeAmanda

Rabell, I got an email this morning (Saturday) saying that my husband's passport was returned to Sydney on Thursday and we can collect it. Unfortunately they are closed so we have to wait until Monday to find out the decision. Monday will be Day 41. So processing time in Manila would have been a little over 7 weeks. Excited and a little scared!


----------



## Rabell

Thankyou for the heads up..Fantastic the wait is over for you guys...41 days isn't so bad I think considering its a post refusal appliction and non priority ..crossing fingers and toes for you and family..I'm sure you'll be sweet..loads of luck and good wishes


----------



## TanTheMan

OK...the process has started for me and my wife...I am now one of you guys here waiting for the Visa.. 

Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from Morocco
Application submitted: June 30, 2016
Biometrics: July 13, 2016
Application sent (royal mail special, tracking): July 15, 2016
Processing location: Sheffield
Application delivered (royal mail special, tracking): attempted to deliver, no access, Suturday July 16, 2016
Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO:
Decision made email: 
Date visa received:


I am worried that the delivery of my documents was not successful because it was a saturday and no one received the delivery. A card has been left for them to arrange a redelivery, I am worried about this. anyone have this happened to them?


----------



## Williams_84

I e-mailed UKVI asking for status and rec'd an e-mail asking for some information (name, passport #, etc.) so they could escalate my case.

Has anyone ever gotten one of these before? Did you escalate and are you still waiting? I will definitely do this, but am thinking it might not really help at all.


----------



## visspresident

Williams_84 said:


> I e-mailed UKVI asking for status and rec'd an e-mail asking for some information (name, passport #, etc.) so they could escalate my case.
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten one of these before? Did you escalate and are you still waiting? I will definitely do this, but am thinking it might not really help at all.


Yep. I got one, sent the info off, and they said it would take 5-10 working days "and sometimes longer" for an update. I never got an update and it's been 23 working days since that email  54 days since biometrics


----------



## Williams_84

visspresident said:


> Yep. I got one, sent the info off, and they said it would take 5-10 working days "and sometimes longer" for an update. I never got an update and it's been 23 working days since that email  54 days since biometrics


Thanks. I had a feeling it was a joke. I did it, of course, but I won't get my hopes up about it.


----------



## Summerlove10

Yup, I had done it too and they just came back saying wait a minimum of 12 weeks.



Williams_84 said:


> visspresident said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I got one, sent the info off, and they said it would take 5-10 working days "and sometimes longer" for an update. I never got an update and it's been 23 working days since that email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 days since biometrics
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I had a feeling it was a joke. I did it, of course, but I won't get my hopes up about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asad1232009

Anyone applied from pakistan priority?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

How i can track my application from pakistan? Plz help


----------



## DrQaiser

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> How i can track my application from pakistan? Plz help


Use the email form from contact us section of gov.uk website


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

I have to email them for application update?


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Tomorrow monday is going to b start 4th weeks of recieving my papers in shefflied so may i mail them or i should wait.bc they didnot msg me aboout my papers confirmation


----------



## momousa

Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US 
Application submitted: May 10, 2016 
Biometrics: May 17, 2016 Application sent: May 20, 2016 
Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016 
Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received 
Decision made email: ?? Date visa received: ??

We used a solicitor in the UK to apply. We were told 6 weeks for approval by solicitor and hence chose non priority. Had my solicitor contact UK Immigration at 6 weeks and got a response same day stating that they did not have my spouse's biometrics in their system and wanted to know when and where his appt was?? They had my children's biometrics but not his?? After some research he was told to retake his biometrics and apologized for the oversight. Confirmed retake of biometrics on July 5th and haven't heard since then. Also informed them that his passport expires August 9th. We hope that does not cause any issues for our approval. We just sold our house here in the USA because we didn't want to lose the buyer. Have to get our daughter registered for School in the UK but can't do anything. Starting to feel desperate....


----------



## Summerlove10

Unfortunately you probably have like another month wait :/ some of us have passed the 12 week mark now or edging to it. 



momousa said:


> Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US Application submitted: May 10, 2016 Biometrics: May 17, 2016 Application sent: May 20, 2016 Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016 Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received Decision made email: ?? Date visa received: ??
> 
> We used a solicitor in the UK to apply. We were told 6 weeks for approval by solicitor and hence chose non priority. Had my solicitor contact UK Immigration at 6 weeks and got a response same day stating that they did not have my spouse's biometrics in their system and wanted to know when and where his appt was?? They had my children's biometrics but not his?? After some research he was told to retake his biometrics and apologized for the oversight. Confirmed retake of biometrics on July 5th and haven't heard since then. Also informed them that his passport expires August 9th. We hope that does not cause any issues for our approval. We just sold our house here in the USA because we didn't want to lose the buyer. Have to get our daughter registered for School in the UK but can't do anything. Starting to feel desperate....


----------



## Williams_84

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Tomorrow monday is going to b start 4th weeks of recieving my papers in shefflied so may i mail them or i should wait.bc they didnot msg me aboout my papers confirmation


Nusrat, Feel free to e-mail them. The visa office out-sources their customer service, so the people you're e-mailing are not the people who process the visas but others who work for a company that contracts to the visa office. Because of this, their replies mostly generic and unhelpful. They had my application for 8 weeks before they said anything other than, "Your application is not in our system yet, which could be because not enough time has passed or because your application number was typed incorrectly."

Another applicant on here waited 3 weeks before they rec'd an e-mail stating Sheffield had gotten their application. I recommend you call them; I don't know if calling will help but I can almost guarantee e-mailing will not. You could try to e-mail first and then, depending on your response, decide whether to call. They usually respond quickly even though their responses are stupid.


----------



## fpatel10

Summerlove10 said:


> Unfortunately you probably have like another month wait :/ some of us have passed the 12 week mark now or edging to it.


Im assuming you haven't heard anything yet....this is taking forever...


----------



## Marley555

This week will be the week for the April people!
We will all start getting those long awaited emails.


----------



## sj786

entered 10th week wow !


----------



## LeeAmanda

So I picked up my husbands passport today and his application was APPROVED, so relieved. 
We had no contact at all relating to the application until I got an email on Saturday saying we could collect the passport from VSF in Sydney.


----------



## Summerlove10

So I've read that a lot of eco's go on summer break. Apparently they promote flexible work, so they take off for the summer if they have kids on summer break. Has anyone else heard this before?


----------



## TanTheMan

TanTheMan said:


> OK...the process has started for me and my wife...I am now one of you guys here waiting for the Visa..
> 
> Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from Morocco
> Application submitted: June 30, 2016
> Biometrics: July 13, 2016
> Application sent (royal mail special, tracking): July 15, 2016
> Processing location: Sheffield
> Application delivered (royal mail special, tracking): attempted to deliver, no access, Suturday July 16, 2016
> Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO:
> Decision made email:
> Date visa received:
> 
> 
> I am worried that the delivery of my documents was not successful because it was a saturday and no one received the delivery. A card has been left for them to arrange a redelivery, I am worried about this. anyone have this happened to them?



An Update

*Application type:* Settlement (Spouse) non priority from Morocco
*Application submitted:* June 30, 2016
*Biometrics:* July 13, 2016
*Application sent (royal mail special, tracking):* July 15, 2016
*Processing location:* Sheffield
*Application delivered (royal mail special, tracking):* deivered 18/07/16
*Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO:*
*Decision made email:*
*Date visa received:*


----------



## mewlah88

Summerlove10 said:


> So I've read that a lot of eco's go on summer break. Apparently they promote flexible work, so they take off for the summer if they have kids on summer break. Has anyone else heard this before?


I've thought of this before as a reason for the slow down. Summer break for a lot of kids in the UK begin either this week or next so won't be getting any better I think.


----------



## Batba1

You would think they are able to anticipate and work towards this period of the year then wouldn't u? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerlove10

I'm just really thinking they haven't worked on non priority at all. I saw someone non priority with my same bio date get a decision almost 6 weeks ago from the US as well. But then I've never seen someone after my date get a decision. Feeling so broken down ;(


----------



## mewlah88

Summerlove10 said:


> I'm just really thinking they haven't worked on non priority at all. I saw someone non priority with my same bio date get a decision almost 6 weeks ago from the US as well. But then I've never seen someone after my date get a decision. Feeling so broken down ;(


I'm sure you'll hear this week. When I looked at the forum last year for April/May applications, it was rare that someone crossed the 60 day mark but when they did the most anyone ever went past was 67 days so be hopeful!


----------



## Summerlove10

Thanks for your positivity. I really need it. 



mewlah88 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just really thinking they haven't worked on non priority at all. I saw someone non priority with my same bio date get a decision almost 6 weeks ago from the US as well. But then I've never seen someone after my date get a decision. Feeling so broken down ;(
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll hear this week. When I looked at the forum last year for April/May applications, it was rare that someone crossed the 60 day mark but when they did the most anyone ever went past was 67 days so be hopeful!
Click to expand...


----------



## Batba1

It's actually really annoying...today is day 61...best we can do is wait, vent on here and be hopeful it's all sorted ASAP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batba1

Summerlove10 said:


> I'm just really thinking they haven't worked on non priority at all. I saw someone non priority with my same bio date get a decision almost 6 weeks ago from the US as well. But then I've never seen someone after my date get a decision. Feeling so broken down ;(




I strongly advice you call them NOW so ur mind can be at rest! I can confirm Some applications were completed ystd as they mentioned mine was when I called them!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marley555

Summerlove10 said:


> Thanks for your positivity. I really need it.


I saw on Facebook that someone did their biometrics on the 18th April and got the e-mail on the 8th July.


----------



## Summerlove10

Awesome! Hopefully we are that lucky. 



Batba1 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just really thinking they haven't worked on non priority at all. I saw someone non priority with my same bio date get a decision almost 6 weeks ago from the US as well. But then I've never seen someone after my date get a decision. Feeling so broken down ;(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly advice you call them NOW so ur mind can be at rest! I can confirm Some applications were completed ystd as they mentioned mine was when I called them!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## DCtoUK

Batba1 said:


> I strongly advice you call them NOW so ur mind can be at rest! I can confirm Some applications were completed ystd as they mentioned mine was when I called them!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great news! Hope you get your documents soon!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sunoo

Online Application: 07/07/2016
Biometrics enrolled at & enrolled on; 14/07/2016 Lahore
Application received at Sheffield: 18/07/2016

Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on: 15/07/2016
Status Check:N/A

Supporting documents received back from Sheffield on: not returned yet

Contacted with 'decision made': Not Yet
Contacted for Collection: Not Yet
Collection made: Not Yet
Decision of Application : Not Yet


----------



## momousa

Yeah we kind of figured so...you would think our solicitor would have known of possible delays during this time of year with previous experience, but we were repeatedly told 6 weeks...praying that we all here something very soon. I'll keep you posted on our timeline especially if it's before 60 days...


----------



## adeel000

Asad1232009 said:


> Anyone applied from pakistan priority?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes buddy ..... I have


----------



## DCtoUK

Batba1 said:


> I strongly advice you call them NOW so ur mind can be at rest! I can confirm Some applications were completed ystd as they mentioned mine was when I called them!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get the decision made email?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel000

Batba1 said:


> I strongly advice you call them NOW so ur mind can be at rest! I can confirm Some applications were completed ystd as they mentioned mine was when I called them!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you received an email yet with tracking info?


----------



## Batba1

Not yet...still waiting to receive those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asad1232009

adeel000 said:


> Yes buddy ..... I have


Thats good. Did you get your documents and passport as of yet? how long did it take from start to decision being made

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## fpatel10

Batba1 said:


> Not yet...still waiting to receive those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome news !


----------



## adeel000

Asad1232009 said:


> Thats good. Did you get your documents and passport as of yet? how long did it take from start to decision being made
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No not yet .... I called UKVI last week on Wednesday as I did not hear anything and I was on day 23 as my wife did her biometrics on 13/06/2016 sooo they escalated the case and on Friday last week emailed me an enquiry update saying Islamabad VAC has responded saying that the application has been processed and a decision has been made.

I am now waiting for Sheffield to email me saying my docs have been dispatched and for Islamabad VAC to call my wife so that she can pick up her passport. 

InShaAllah she has a visa in her passport.


----------



## adeel000

Batba1 said:


> Not yet...still waiting to receive those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, Could you please let us know when you get an email saying your docs have been sent. I am waiting 2. Thanks.


----------



## Asad1232009

In sha Allah she will recieve the visa. i am on day 12 still got a few weeks before i get worried. Do you think it is worth calling them? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Batba1

adeel000 said:


> Hi, Could you please let us know when you get an email saying your docs have been sent. I am waiting 2. Thanks.




Yea sure I will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel000

Asad1232009 said:


> In sha Allah she will recieve the visa. i am on day 12 still got a few weeks before i get worried. Do you think it is worth calling them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I wouldn't call yet ..... have you received an email from Sheffield saying your application has been received? I did on the 22/06/2016 (1 week after the biometrics). If yes then I would call them on day 16 as when I called I was asked why I waited so long, the rep said I should have called earlier as my application was priority and would have been escalated earlier. 

Anyway Alhumdulilah, just stay positive.


----------



## Asad1232009

My wife had bio on 30th june application sent 30th recieved on the 1st july email stating online application recieved 6th july

after that i asked for an update on 16th yet to ne assessed.

Last time when my wife applied it was 10 days start to finish

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon

Asad1232009 said:


> My wife had bio on 30th june application sent 30th recieved on the 1st july email stating online application recieved 6th july
> 
> after that i asked for an update on 16th yet to ne assessed.
> 
> Last time when my wife applied it was 10 days start to finish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Last time she hadn't received a refusal. Expect it to take longer.


----------



## Asad1232009

I know but i was told if you address the refusal points then it should be quick. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon

Who told you that? If you address the refusals your chance of success is good but they will still need to take time to research the reasons for refusal.


----------



## Asad1232009

i read it on this forum at the time of my wifes refusal

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon

Asad1232009 said:


> i read it on this forum at the time of my wifes refusal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You definitely misread. We always indicate that when you reapply after a refusal that your application will likely take longer to process because they will need to investigate the reasons for refusal.


----------



## Marley555

April ppl try your tracking numbers that u were given! 
I have not had any emails yet but just checked number and passport on way back!


----------



## Summerlove10

Did you use the tracking of the one you sent them to return documents? Happy for you! 



Marley555 said:


> April ppl try your tracking numbers that u were given!
> I have not had any emails yet but just checked number and passport on way back!


----------



## DCtoUK

Summerlove10 said:


> Did you use the tracking of the one you sent them to return documents? Happy for you!


If you used the courier service, the return tracking number will be on the PDF they sent you. Just checked mine, no dice. On to day 58!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerlove10

Nothing for me either..praying day 63 brings some luck. 



DCtoUK said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use the tracking of the one you sent them to return documents? Happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> If you used the courier service, the return tracking number will be on the PDF they sent you. Just checked mine, no dice. On to day 58!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Batba1

Summerlove10 said:


> Nothing for me either..praying day 63 brings some luck.




Did you call them yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerlove10

I chose to email because we called on Thursday and they didn't do anything. Maybe if I get desperate I'll call again this week.



Batba1 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing for me either..praying day 63 brings some luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you call them yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Marley555

Summerlove10 said:


> Did you use the tracking of the one you sent them to return documents? Happy for you!


I used the one they gave me when I done bio's.


----------



## zazumtl

Tried tracking using the DHL number and there were no updates 

I'm on day 58. 

I feel frustrated.


----------



## Batba1

Summerlove10 said:


> I chose to email because we called on Thursday and they didn't do anything. Maybe if I get desperate I'll call again this week.




I see...good thing is we can tell many of us will be sorted this week  fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zazumtl

Marley555 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use the tracking of the one you sent them to return documents? Happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I used the one they gave me when I done bio's.
Click to expand...

How many days were you at?


----------



## Marley555

zazumtl said:


> How many days were you at?


65 days


----------



## zazumtl

Marley555 said:


> zazumtl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many days were you at?
> 
> 
> 
> 65 days
Click to expand...


Awesome I'm so happy for you . I'm sure you'll hear some good news.


----------



## Williams_84

Marley555 said:


> April ppl try your tracking numbers that u were given!
> I have not had any emails yet but just checked number and passport on way back!


God bless you!!!! I hope you get it soon and I hope it's great news!!!!!


----------



## Williams_84

Summerlove10 said:


> Nothing for me either..praying day 63 brings some luck.


I am so happy for Marley555, but I also just checked mine and no luck. Ugh. I just want to cry. Summerlove, I hope yours comes next; I hope yours comes NOW! This is so so frustrating. I sold my house (which is a huge blessing!), stayed in a friend's 1-bedroom studio for 2 weeks, and am now at another friend's for 6 weeks house-sitting. I hope, with all my heart, that I get that stupid visa before this 6 weeks is up. Moving every few weeks is hard. We will all be so happy once we are in the UK with our spouses. I miss my husband so much I just want to cry!


----------



## Marley555

Aww thank you guys! Will let u all knw the outcome! 
You will all hear something by weekend.Xx


----------



## Summerlove10

Try to stay strong just a little longer. I'm the same though, always so sad  being torn apart from not only your husband but your best friend in the world is heartbreaking. 



Williams_84 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing for me either..praying day 63 brings some luck.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy for Marley555, but I also just checked mine and no luck. Ugh. I just want to cry. Summerlove, I hope yours comes next; I hope yours comes NOW! This is so so frustrating. I sold my house (which is a huge blessing!), stayed in a friend's 1-bedroom studio for 2 weeks, and am now at another friend's for 6 weeks house-sitting. I hope, with all my heart, that I get that stupid visa before this 6 weeks is up. Moving every few weeks is hard. We will all be so happy once we are in the UK with our spouses. I miss my husband so much I just want to cry!
Click to expand...


----------



## Batba1

I just got decision made email now...day 62


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batba1

Williams_84 said:


> I am so happy for Marley555, but I also just checked mine and no luck. Ugh. I just want to cry. Summerlove, I hope yours comes next; I hope yours comes NOW! This is so so frustrating. I sold my house (which is a huge blessing!), stayed in a friend's 1-bedroom studio for 2 weeks, and am now at another friend's for 6 weeks house-sitting. I hope, with all my heart, that I get that stupid visa before this 6 weeks is up. Moving every few weeks is hard. We will all be so happy once we are in the UK with our spouses. I miss my husband so much I just want to cry!




I feel your pain sister...hold on and be strong...the wait is over this week I believe...you'll soon be with him...fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mewlah88

Batba1 said:


> I just got decision made email now...day 62
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Never felt this happy for strangers over the internet before. 

Hope all of you in the 60's range hear this week. You all give me hope it won't go to the dreaded 120 days.


----------



## Summerlove10

Happy for anyone getting a response that was up in that 60 day range. Hoping the rest of us hear soon. Next week is my husband's birthday, so there's still slight potential for the best one ever to happen. Praying!


----------



## Batba1

Summerlove10 said:


> Happy for anyone getting a response that was up in that 60 day range. Hoping the rest of us hear soon. Next week is my husband's birthday, so there's still slight potential for the best one ever to happen. Praying!




I believe ul get a response very soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marley555

Summerlove10 said:


> Happy for anyone getting a response that was up in that 60 day range. Hoping the rest of us hear soon. Next week is my husband's birthday, so there's still slight potential for the best one ever to happen. Praying!


You will be next! X


----------



## Batba1

mewlah88 said:


> Congrats! Never felt this happy for strangers over the internet before.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all of you in the 60's range hear this week. You all give me hope it won't go to the dreaded 120 days.




Thanks a lot...get ready to meet your partner as it'l b soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Williams_84

Batba1 said:


> I just got decision made email now...day 62
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Batba1

Williams_84 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thank you!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safa2016

Got the decision made email today upon inquiry. Today is day 62. Good luck to all who are waiting for the passport and decisions.


----------



## safa2016

Summerlove10 said:


> Happy for anyone getting a response that was up in that 60 day range. Hoping the rest of us hear soon. Next week is my husband's birthday, so there's still slight potential for the best one ever to happen. Praying!


wish you all the best. This is indeed tough!


----------



## Nasaw

*Applying a day early? Premium Centre.*

So if anyone is available, I need immediate help! If anyone is familiar with the new 'Beta' booking system for premium service centre appointments in the UK, they know it's absolutely rubbish, particularly at the moment. A few days ago I booked my appointment for my visa renewal for FLR(M) after initial entry clearance. During this stressed out time, I miscounted the number of days (30 month anniversary minus 28 days) and booked my appointment for 26 July 2016, when in fact the earliest I can apply is 27 July 2016 (initial entry was 24 Feb 2014. 
Unfortunately, I am unable to change my appointment because of 'essential maintenance' on the booking website. I would cancel and try rebooking for a later date but I would have to shove out the £1311 again, and await a refund! I also cannot apply through post because I need to go on a business trip out of country in a few weeks so I need my passport. 
I've contacted the helpline and they gave me an email who sent an auto reply that said they may get back to me in 10 days! And I contacted the Web support, who just said I should cancel and try rebooking or send postal, so no help there.
My question is, what would happen if I showed up at the appointment a day before my 30 month minus 28 day anniversary? This is only for FLR not ILR which does say you will be refused if you apply before being within the 28 day of qualifying period, but says nothing of the FLR. 
Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## fpatel10

Williams_84 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How many days are you at?


----------



## fpatel10

Summerlove10 said:


> Happy for anyone getting a response that was up in that 60 day range. Hoping the rest of us hear soon. Next week is my husband's birthday, so there's still slight potential for the best one ever to happen. Praying!


Im sure you'll hear soon!


----------



## adeel000

Hi All, 

I received my paperwork back today from Sheffield. My wife has not yet been contacted to collect her passport from Pakistan... Islamabad VAC. Just wondering how long does it take once you have received your file?


----------



## Asad1232009

3 4 days 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zazumtl

Good news!

My husband emailed the office and they said my visa had been processed and I can expect my passport in a few days.

Please do remain hopeful. I didn't receive anything from the UKVI myself. When I tracked my DHL they said they had no updates and couldn't track my package. I also emailed them last week and they told me my visa had yet to be processed.

For all those waiting do keep emailing them and don't rely on them emailing you. I'm on day 58 applying from Canada!

Hoping it's good news


----------



## texasgirl1691

Hey guys, 

I've applied for a Spousal (non-priority) visa. I did my biometrics on July 1, my application was sent on July 5, and UPS said it was delivered on July 8. But so far no news from Sheffield on if it's been received or not, at what point should I worry? It's going on 2 weeks with no news from them!


----------



## bgitouk

We are now just beginning this horrible journey...

Country applying from: Barbados
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 5th July 2016
Date biometrics taken: 12th July 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14th July 2016
Email Received from Sheffield Confirming Documents received: 19th July 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Date your visa was received:


----------



## nyclon

texasgirl1691 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've applied for a Spousal (non-priority) visa. I did my biometrics on July 1, my application was sent on July 5, and UPS said it was delivered on July 8. But so far no news from Sheffield on if it's been received or not, at what point should I worry? It's going on 2 weeks with no news from them!



Not everyone gets an email acknowledging receipt, some get one a week or 2 later. UPS has verified it was delivered so you should take that as acknowledgement of receipt.


----------



## fpatel10

zazumtl said:


> Good news!
> 
> My husband emailed the office and they said my visa had been processed and I can expect my passport in a few days.
> 
> Please do remain hopeful. I didn't receive anything from the UKVI myself. When I tracked my DHL they said they had no updates and couldn't track my package. I also emailed them last week and they told me my visa had yet to be processed.
> 
> For all those waiting do keep emailing them and don't rely on them emailing you. I'm on day 58 applying from Canada!
> 
> Hoping it's good news


awesome news! where in Canada are you applying from?


----------



## zazumtl

fpatel10 said:


> zazumtl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news!
> 
> My husband emailed the office and they said my visa had been processed and I can expect my passport in a few days.
> 
> Please do remain hopeful. I didn't receive anything from the UKVI myself. When I tracked my DHL they said they had no updates and couldn't track my package. I also emailed them last week and they told me my visa had yet to be processed.
> 
> For all those waiting do keep emailing them and don't rely on them emailing you. I'm on day 58 applying from Canada!
> 
> Hoping it's good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome news! where in Canada are you applying from?
Click to expand...

Montreal but I applied from Ottawa. I think it'll be quicker for Edmonton


----------



## DCtoUK

zazumtl said:


> Good news!
> 
> My husband emailed the office and they said my visa had been processed and I can expect my passport in a few days.
> 
> Please do remain hopeful. I didn't receive anything from the UKVI myself. When I tracked my DHL they said they had no updates and couldn't track my package. I also emailed them last week and they told me my visa had yet to be processed.
> 
> For all those waiting do keep emailing them and don't rely on them emailing you. I'm on day 58 applying from Canada!
> 
> Hoping it's good news


Congrats! I applied from the States, but we have the same bio date. Hoping I'll be right behind you!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## zazumtl

DCtoUK said:


> zazumtl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news!
> 
> My husband emailed the office and they said my visa had been processed and I can expect my passport in a few days.
> 
> Please do remain hopeful. I didn't receive anything from the UKVI myself. When I tracked my DHL they said they had no updates and couldn't track my package. I also emailed them last week and they told me my visa had yet to be processed.
> 
> For all those waiting do keep emailing them and don't rely on them emailing you. I'm on day 58 applying from Canada!
> 
> Hoping it's good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I applied from the States, but we have the same bio date. Hoping I'll be right behind you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you!I'm certain you'll hear soon


----------



## SNT

Application Type: Tier 1 Entrepreneur £200k Main Applicant (non priority)

Online Application: 08/05/2016
Documents sumission, Biometrics enrolled at & enrolled on; 24/05/2016. Karachi, Pakistan
Application received at Sheffield: 25/05/2016 Supporting documents received back from Sheffield on: 13/07/2016 (Original Business Plan, and copy of property documents. all other documents are retained)
Contacted with 'decision made': Not Yet Contacted for Collection: Not Yet 
Collection made: Not Yet 
Decision of Application : Not Yet

The only unusual thing is that my IHS payment was refunded on 08/06/2016. if that's due to a rejection, the docs and passport shouldn't take that long to be returned. 

Does anyone has similar experience?
Do I need to be worried?

Thanks in Advance. 

SNT


----------



## Soniaaah

texasgirl1691 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've applied for a Spousal (non-priority) visa. I did my biometrics on July 1, my application was sent on July 5, and UPS said it was delivered on July 8. But so far no news from Sheffield on if it's been received or not, at what point should I worry? It's going on 2 weeks with no news from them!


Hey!

They received my application 6/30 and never received an Email, some people never do. But it's always good to email them


----------



## Asad1232009

Has anyone else tried getting an update? i emailed them friday and they still havent got back to me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asad1232009

i called them up today and the woman wasnt very clear she said they are waiting to be checked then she said they are not finished checking them then she said you have to wait 15 days working days minimum for priorty. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

zazumtl said:


> Good news!
> 
> My husband emailed the office and they said my visa had been processed and I can expect my passport in a few days.
> 
> Please do remain hopeful. I didn't receive anything from the UKVI myself. When I tracked my DHL they said they had no updates and couldn't track my package. I also emailed them last week and they told me my visa had yet to be processed.
> 
> For all those waiting do keep emailing them and don't rely on them emailing you. I'm on day 58 applying from Canada!
> 
> Hoping it's good news


congratulation! great news , good luck for the outcome . this give me some hope , how many days you were on ?


----------



## sj786

zazumtl said:


> Montreal but I applied from Ottawa. I think it'll be quicker for Edmonton


I am from Edmonton and on 48 days today nothing yet  ,


----------



## Yank&BritPie

Marley555, Summerlove, and Batba I'm so happy to hear that you guys have had some progress!! This is great news for all of us really. I'm actually on day 67 (!) today with no word so I'm going to give them a call and see if I can find anything out. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## adeel000

Hi Everyone ....

I received an email today saying collect your passport @ 12.10 am so I called my wife in Pakistan and she went to collect her passport.

She got her passport and Visa Granted Alhumdulilah....

I'm so happy I cannot say.

I will post an updated timeline. 

Good luck to everyone and I hope you are all reunited with your loved ones .... My wait was around 25 working days (Priority) and I found it hard, it's impossible for me to imagine what all of you are going through. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Summerlove10

Nope no progress for me :/ good luck 



Yank&BritPie said:


> Marley555, Summerlove, and Batba I'm so happy to hear that you guys have had some progress!! This is great news for all of us really. I'm actually on day 67 (!) today with no word so I'm going to give them a call and see if I can find anything out.


----------



## sj786

adeel000 said:


> Hi Everyone ....
> 
> I received an email today saying collect your passport @ 12.10 am so I called my wife in Pakistan and she went to collect her passport.
> 
> She got her passport and Visa Granted Alhumdulilah....
> 
> I'm so happy I cannot say.
> 
> I will post an updated timeline.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I hope you are all reunited with your loved ones .... My wait was around 25 working days (Priority) and I found it hard, it's impossible for me to imagine what all of you are going through.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


congratulation , happy for you brother


----------



## Batba1

adeel000 said:


> Hi Everyone ....
> 
> I received an email today saying collect your passport @ 12.10 am so I called my wife in Pakistan and she went to collect her passport.
> 
> She got her passport and Visa Granted Alhumdulilah....
> 
> I'm so happy I cannot say.
> 
> I will post an updated timeline.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I hope you are all reunited with your loved ones .... My wait was around 25 working days (Priority) and I found it hard, it's impossible for me to imagine what all of you are going through.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yank&BritPie

Well it seems I've missed a crucial detail here in getting my hopes up with all of you hearing back this week. I just rang and had a rather unpleasant chat with the UKVI who would not even take my reference number to try and run a check despite being at day 67 from bio (and 84 days from the application submission). She said that as I am making my application from _inside_ the UK, apparently (for no good reason I can ascertain) the processing times do not apply to me whatsoever. I can only chase them if I haven't heard anything after 6 months and they give no option to check processing standards for in-country applications. I'm not sure this makes sense. Applications that are received on the same date, for the same kind of visa, for people from the same country should be able to be processed at the same rate. Has anyone else applied for settlement from inside the UK? And if so how far along are you in the wait? 

Feels like a giant setback.


----------



## Summerlove10

Ah sorry to hear. I kind of thought that, but at least you're with your husband. Hopefully it doesn't take the full amount! 



Yank&BritPie said:


> Well it seems I've missed a crucial detail here in getting my hopes up with all of you hearing back this week. I just rang and had a rather unpleasant chat with the UKVI who would not even take my reference number to try and run a check despite being at day 67 from bio (and 84 days from the application submission). She said that as I am making my application from _inside_ the UK, apparently (for no good reason I can ascertain) the processing times do not apply to me whatsoever. I can only chase them if I haven't heard anything after 6 months and they give no option to check processing standards for in-country applications. I'm not sure this makes sense. Applications that are received on the same date, for the same kind of visa, for people from the same country should be able to be processed at the same rate. Has anyone else applied for settlement from inside the UK? And if so how far along are you in the wait?
> 
> Feels like a giant setback.


----------



## Mangala1

Hi All,

My visa has been approved PRAISE THE LORD!!! Below is my timeline this has been a long journey beeing away from my child and wife for so long.The process is not easy at all we had so many setbacks done the wrong IELTS test.But we got there in the end.The forum was so so helpful from the beginning to the end.

Thankyuou to everyone who helped Joppa,Nyclon,Cleveroctupus,Skyf,Kimi.I pray that God grants everyone of you with visas!



Application type: Settlement Non Priority (Democratic Republic of Congo)
Application submitted: 28th April , 2016 
Biometrics: May 6 , 2016 
Application recived at UKVI :9th May 
Processing location: Pretoria, South Africa 
Decision made email: 14th July 
Visa issuies:19th July 
Date visa received: 20th July APPROVED!!!!

Going to see my wife and baby next week!


----------



## texasgirl1691

Soniaaah said:


> Hey!
> 
> They received my application 6/30 and never received an Email, some people never do. But it's always good to email them


Thanks, Yeah, i emailed them twice and got the generic response of "there have been no updates". 

I think I might call toward the end of this week when we get to the 2 week mark that they should've had the application. It seems like calling is more effective?


----------



## Summerlove10

I just called then again..thinking maybe by day 64 they'd have something for me. Nope!! Just sent me another email to escalate the case. I'd personally say don't call unless I'm just having bad luck everytime. 



texasgirl1691 said:


> Soniaaah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> They received my application 6/30 and never received an Email, some people never do. But it's always good to email them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Yeah, i emailed them twice and got the generic response of "there have been no updates".
> 
> I think I might call toward the end of this week when we get to the 2 week mark that they should've had the application. It seems like calling is more effective?
Click to expand...


----------



## momousa

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## zazumtl

I think you'll have better luck just emailing them. I'm sorry for those waiting beyond the 60 day mark. I promise you'll hear back soon just hang in there.


I caled them today and they said that the visa had been processed but I haven't received an official email yet. 

Does anyone know how long it takes after the visa has been processed to get the email with the tracking number?


----------



## sj786

zazumtl said:


> I think you'll have better luck just emailing them. I'm sorry for those waiting beyond the 60 day mark. I promise you'll hear back soon just hang in there.
> 
> 
> I caled them today and they said that the visa had been processed but I haven't received an official email yet.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes after the visa has been processed to get the email with the tracking number?


I have seen some ppl here gets official email next day . good luck


----------



## zazumtl

I'm so paranoid. The delay is making me feel it's rejected ;(


----------



## Batba1

zazumtl said:


> I'm so paranoid. The delay is making me feel it's rejected ;(




I got mine the next day after they told me over the phone 

On the lighter side...but they said 'visa has been processed' (they said same to me but am yet to collect passport) as against 'a decision has been made' haha...lets be happy they slipped that out and you haven't got the IHS refunded...be happy already haha...am just Bn positive haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zazumtl

Haha I'm too scared to check my CC statement for the refund. This process has been SO unpleasant.


----------



## zazumtl

Batba1 said:


> zazumtl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so paranoid. The delay is making me feel it's rejected ;(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine the next day after they told me over the phone
> 
> On the lighter side...but they said 'visa has been processed' (they said same to me but am yet to collect passport) as against 'a decision has been made' haha...lets be happy they slipped that out and you haven't got the IHS refunded...be happy already haha...am just Bn positive haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Did they send you an email with a tracking number?


----------



## ILR1980

Mangala1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My visa has been approved PRAISE THE LORD!!! Below is my timeline this has been a long journey beeing away from my child and wife for so long.The process is not easy at all we had so many setbacks done the wrong IELTS test.But we got there in the end.The forum was so so helpful from the beginning to the end.
> 
> Thankyuou to everyone who helped Joppa,Nyclon,Cleveroctupus,Skyf,Kimi.I pray that God grants everyone of you with visas!
> 
> 
> 
> Application type: Settlement Non Priority (Democratic Republic of Congo)
> Application submitted: 28th April , 2016
> Biometrics: May 6 , 2016
> Application recived at UKVI :9th May
> Processing location: Pretoria, South Africa
> Decision made email: 14th July
> Visa issuies:19th July
> Date visa received: 20th July APPROVED!!!!
> 
> Going to see my wife and baby next week!


Congrats you got it before 60 working days  I am exactly in same timeline. What intended date of travel you mentioned and when visa sticker is valid from? just want to get idea how many days they give to people for preparation of travelling


----------



## Luciangurl

I've been reading the comments and. Timelines on this forum and I just thought I should make my own 
Application type :settlement -spouse (non priority)
Country:st. Lucia 
Application submitted online: 17 june 2016
Biometrics taken: 7 july 2016
Processing location:Sheffield and Jamaica
Supporting documents arrived in Sheffield:15 july 2016
Email from Sheffield stating application was in line for consideration by an Eco :19 july 2016
Decision made: pending 
I must say the whole process is so stressful the waiting is even worse


----------



## Mangala1

Thankyou very much! I know under 60 days!Me and my wife were expecting 60.Intended travel date was the 30th of may.The sticker is valid from the 19th July. wishing you all the best!


----------



## Mangala1

Thankyou very much! I know under 60 days!Me and my wife were expecting 60.Intended travel date was the 30th of may.The sticker is valid from the 19th July. wishing you all the best!


----------



## Mangala1

Luciangurl said:


> I've been reading the comments and. Timelines on this forum and I just thought I should make my own
> Application type :settlement -spouse (non priority)
> Country:st. Lucia
> Application submitted online: 17 june 2016
> Biometrics taken: 7 july 2016
> Processing location:Sheffield and Jamaica
> Supporting documents arrived in Sheffield:15 july 2016
> Email from Sheffield stating application was in line for consideration by an Eco :19 july 2016
> Decision made: pending
> I must say the whole process is so stressful the waiting is even worse


Thankyou very much! I know under 60 days!Me and my wife were expecting 60.Intended travel date was the 30th of may.The sticker is valid from the 19th July. wishing you all the best!


----------



## Mangala1

ILR1980 said:


> Congrats you got it before 60 working days  I am exactly in same timeline. What intended date of travel you mentioned and when visa sticker is valid from? just want to get idea how many days they give to people for preparation of travelling


Thankyou very much! I know under 60 days!Me and my wife were expecting 60.Intended travel date was the 30th of may.The sticker is valid from the 19th July. wishing you all the best!


----------



## ILR1980

Mangala1 said:


> Thankyou very much! I know under 60 days!Me and my wife were expecting 60.Intended travel date was the 30th of may.The sticker is valid from the 19th July. wishing you all the best!


oh so it was valid when you received it and you will need to travel within 29/30 days of receiving the passport ?..well good luck


----------



## Marley555

Luciangurl said:


> I've been reading the comments and. Timelines on this forum and I just thought I should make my own
> Application type :settlement -spouse (non priority)
> Country:st. Lucia
> Application submitted online: 17 june 2016
> Biometrics taken: 7 july 2016
> Processing location:Sheffield and Jamaica
> Supporting documents arrived in Sheffield:15 july 2016
> Email from Sheffield stating application was in line for consideration by an Eco :19 july 2016
> Decision made: pending
> I must say the whole process is so stressful the waiting is even worse


And what's really annoying is that the VAC is only open once a month! I was literally 3mnths so just be prepared.


----------



## Summerlove10

How do you find out the hours of the application center? 



Marley555 said:


> Luciangurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading the comments and. Timelines on this forum and I just thought I should make my own
> Application type :settlement -spouse (non priority)
> Country:st. Lucia
> Application submitted online: 17 june 2016
> Biometrics taken: 7 july 2016
> Processing location:Sheffield and Jamaica
> Supporting documents arrived in Sheffield:15 july 2016
> Email from Sheffield stating application was in line for consideration by an Eco :19 july 2016
> Decision made: pending
> I must say the whole process is so stressful the waiting is even worse
> 
> 
> 
> And what's really annoying is that the VAC is only open once a month! I was literally 3mnths so just be prepared.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marley555

Summerlove10 said:


> How do you find out the hours of the application center?


I just went on VFS stlucia where i booked the appt and its all there


----------



## Marley555

Sooo passport was just delivered and I can go marry my woman now!!


----------



## Batba1

Marley555 said:


> Sooo passport was just delivered and I can go marry my woman now!!




Congratulations!!! Very Happy for you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luciangurl

Ahhh I dread the wait my husband and I got married in may and he had to leave a week later (work and all that) but the VAC in St.Lucia is annoying I had to wait weeks because the day for June was already gone ,but massive congratulations Marley 555 I bet you're over the moon x


----------



## Luciangurl

They're actually open tomorrow the 21st as well, some months have 2 dates, at least we don't have to go to barbados like it was before, and what's even more annoying St Lucia doesn't have a priority service because I know my husband would've opted for that his birthday is on Sunday and I'm gonna miss it


----------



## Marley555

Luciangurl said:


> Ahhh I dread the wait my husband and I got married in may and he had to leave a week later (work and all that) but the VAC in St.Lucia is annoying I had to wait weeks because the day for June was already gone ,but massive congratulations Marley 555 I bet you're over the moon x


I'm ecstatic! Thank you  And tell me about it, I applied online 4th March but couldn't actually book an appt till the 18th March and the date 4 biometrics was 14th April!!


----------



## Jackjones

Type of visa applied for: Fiancée visa 
Country applied from: Peru
Date application submitted: Online 04/05/2016
Date biometric taken: 09/05/2016
Date documentation was received: 11/05/16
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá Colombia
Assigned to ECO: 08/06/2016
Decision: 09/06/2016
Date your visa received: Arrived in Peru 15/06/16

Visa successful!


----------



## Marley555

Batba1 said:


> Congratulations!!! Very Happy for you!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Best feeling ever! Not seen my daughter and fiancee since lst Sept! Was dreading it getting 2 a year


----------



## Batba1

Marley555 said:


> Thank you! Best feeling ever! Not seen my daughter and fiancee since lst Sept! Was dreading it getting 2 a year




Awww I can imagine...this process has a lot of impact in relationships and families...love conquers always...just wish it gets easier for couples with this new PM...it's a wish as we all know about Theresa May haha 

Congrats once more...il share my good news when my passport is ready for pickup hopefully tmrw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

Jackjones said:


> Type of visa applied for: Fiancée visa
> Country applied from: Peru
> Date application submitted: Online 04/05/2016
> Date biometric taken: 09/05/2016
> Date documentation was received: 11/05/16
> Office location processing your visa: Bogotá Colombia
> Assigned to ECO: 08/06/2016
> Decision: 09/06/2016
> Date your visa received: Arrived in Peru 15/06/16
> 
> Visa successful!


congrats and good to see that those who applied in may (non priority) started getting response


----------



## Summerlove10

Omg!! Freaking out because I just got my decision made email from the inquiry service! So nervous! Day 65.


----------



## mewlah88

Great news! Good to hear so many of the 60 day people are hearing this week.


----------



## visspresident

Summerlove10 said:


> Omg!! Freaking out because I just got my decision made email from the inquiry service! So nervous! Day 65.


OMG!! So exciting!! :cheer2:


----------



## Khalid1987

*HK*

Applied from Muscat, Oman. Day 21 today!!!
According to updated results for visa processing times at GOV.UK website, 80% of applications are processed in 30 days when applied from Muscat. Keeping fingers crossed therefore...

When the decision is made, do they send an e-mail first regarding the decision or they just ask to collect your passport from the visa centre?


----------



## Batba1

Summerlove10 said:


> Omg!! Freaking out because I just got my decision made email from the inquiry service! So nervous! Day 65.




CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCScotland

Summerlove10 said:


> Omg!! Freaking out because I just got my decision made email from the inquiry service! So nervous! Day 65.



Excellent news!


----------



## Summerlove10

Thanks so much everyone..hoping it's good news! Praying the decisions keep rolling in!


----------



## bgitouk

Luciangurl, You're pretty much on the same timeline as us and we applied from Barbados... Sending good luck your way, let's hope we both have a fast, speedy and successful process! 

It is 4 weeks until I see my husband, so at least we will not be separated for the whole 3 months! 



Luciangurl said:


> I've been reading the comments and. Timelines on this forum and I just thought I should make my own
> Application type :settlement -spouse (non priority)
> Country:st. Lucia
> Application submitted online: 17 june 2016
> Biometrics taken: 7 july 2016
> Processing location:Sheffield and Jamaica
> Supporting documents arrived in Sheffield:15 july 2016
> Email from Sheffield stating application was in line for consideration by an Eco :19 july 2016
> Decision made: pending
> I must say the whole process is so stressful the waiting is even worse


----------



## zazumtl

I'm so happy for you! You've always been so supportive and patient!! I really hope it's good news. Have you received your official email yet? Or was it just the one sent by the inquiry center


----------



## Williams_84

Summerlove10 said:


> Omg!! Freaking out because I just got my decision made email from the inquiry service! So nervous! Day 65.


I am SO excited for you!!!! I'v been so sad for you the past few days b/c all these people keep getting theirs but, for the most part, your biometrics was before theirs. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy it's finally processed. I am so excited for you!


----------



## DCtoUK

Williams_84 said:


> I am SO excited for you!!!! I'v been so sad for you the past few days b/c all these people keep getting theirs but, for the most part, your biometrics was before theirs. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy it's finally processed. I am so excited for you!


No word for you yet, I'm guessing? I think we have the same dates (I'm at 60 today)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerlove10

Thanks! I sent an escalation request yesterday morning then at noon uk time I got a response from the inquiry that it was processed and then at just about 2:45 pm uk time I recieved the official one from Sheffield. Thinking of you all!


----------



## DCtoUK

Summerlove10 said:


> Thanks! I sent an escalation request yesterday morning then at noon uk time I got a response from the inquiry that it was processed and then at just about 2:45 pm uk time I recieved the official one from Sheffield. Thinking of you all!


Congrats to you!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## momousa

Congratulations Summerlove!!!


----------



## zazumtl

Awesome. I haven't received my official email yet which is stressing me out .

I'm happy for you! I'm sure it's going to be good news.


----------



## neurock15

Summerlove10 said:


> Thanks! I sent an escalation request yesterday morning then at noon uk time I got a response from the inquiry that it was processed and then at just about 2:45 pm uk time I recieved the official one from Sheffield. Thinking of you all!


Hey Summerlove! Congrats!!! I am on exactly the same timeline as you.... this has been the worst wait in the world. So happy for you! Send the luck my way please


----------



## Summerlove10

Ah you still haven't heard anything? I remember you posting awhile back. 



neurock15 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I sent an escalation request yesterday morning then at noon uk time I got a response from the inquiry that it was processed and then at just about 2:45 pm uk time I recieved the official one from Sheffield. Thinking of you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Summerlove! Congrats!!! I am on exactly the same timeline as you.... this has been the worst wait in the world. So happy for you! Send the luck my way please
Click to expand...


----------



## Summerlove10

Did you try tracking? Mine hasn't shipped out yet. 


zazumtl said:


> Awesome. I haven't received my official email yet which is stressing me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm happy for you! I'm sure it's going to be good news.


----------



## neurock15

Summerlove10 said:


> Ah you still haven't heard anything? I remember you posting awhile back.


No, nothing yet. Sent an inquiry today... but other than my UPS tracking, I haven't heard anything :-(


----------



## Summerlove10

hoping you hear soon. Sure is a painful wait. 



neurock15 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you still haven't heard anything? I remember you posting awhile back.
> 
> 
> 
> No, nothing yet. Sent an inquiry today... but other than my UPS tracking, I haven't heard anything :-(
Click to expand...


----------



## zazumtl

Yeah tried tracking. No news from DHL.


----------



## Summerlove10

Hmm hopefully they start tracking today! I called yesterday and there was no update then just all of a sudden today they said the decision has been made. Hope we are getting good news!!! 



zazumtl said:


> Yeah tried tracking. No news from DHL.


----------



## Asad1232009

Summerlove10 said:


> Thanks! I sent an escalation request yesterday morning then at noon uk time I got a response from the inquiry that it was processed and then at just about 2:45 pm uk time I recieved the official one from Sheffield. Thinking of you all!


Hi summerlove can you tell me how did you escalate the case? im on day 16 priority 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## safa2016

Hi All

Still waiting for the passport though the NHS has been refunded, so already know there is no good news. Will be needing some suggestions on the next attempt. Didnt know this forum existed before I applied so might have missed something. Knowing that we meet all the requirements I am still hopeful for the second attempt. 

Wish all those who are waiting the very best and good luck. Its terrible to go through such a mess!


----------



## Batba1

*Post your UK visa timeline here!*



safa2016 said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the passport though the NHS has been refunded, so already know there is no good news. Will be needing some suggestions on the next attempt. Didnt know this forum existed before I applied so might have missed something. Knowing that we meet all the requirements I am still hopeful for the second attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish all those who are waiting the very best and good luck. Its terrible to go through such a mess!




Sorry to hear about the IHS refund...be sure everything happens for a reason and your case will be sorted very soon. Wel keep you in our prayers. 

If you don't mind me asking...please did you have a VAF no (6 digits number) on either the application received email (when they got your application) or the decision email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asad1232009

if i was you i would appeal straight away if you think you was wrongly refused

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerlove10

Email inquiry for an update. Maybe write you're on priority and have passed the 15 days. They should send you the format for escalation then to send back. 



Asad1232009 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I sent an escalation request yesterday morning then at noon uk time I got a response from the inquiry that it was processed and then at just about 2:45 pm uk time I recieved the official one from Sheffield. Thinking of you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi summerlove can you tell me how did you escalate the case? im on day 16 priority
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Summerlove10

Oh no! It's not a definite refusal though. Did you ever get your official decision email? 



safa2016 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Still waiting for the passport though the NHS has been refunded, so already know there is no good news. Will be needing some suggestions on the next attempt. Didnt know this forum existed before I applied so might have missed something. Knowing that we meet all the requirements I am still hopeful for the second attempt.
> 
> Wish all those who are waiting the very best and good luck. Its terrible to go through such a mess!


----------



## ILR1980

safa2016 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Still waiting for the passport though the NHS has been refunded, so already know there is no good news. Will be needing some suggestions on the next attempt. Didnt know this forum existed before I applied so might have missed something. Knowing that we meet all the requirements I am still hopeful for the second attempt.
> 
> Wish all those who are waiting the very best and good luck. Its terrible to go through such a mess!


Oh thats not good news. You went for priority or non priority? I think just wait and see whether its better to reapply or go for appeal after getting the clear picture


----------



## ILR1980

Asad1232009 said:


> Hi summerlove can you tell me how did you escalate the case? im on day 16 priority
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


THhis email i got for them but i did not bothered for escalation .Its their typical response after they get few emails from you for tracking the status of your application

Dear ....,

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

We would like you to please provide us with following information so that
we can escalate your case:

1) Name of the applicant
2) Passport Number
3) GWF number ( Application number starts with GWF )
4) Date of Birth
5) Date of application submission
6) Visa Type
7) Visa Application centre ( Post where you have submitted your visa )
8) Contact Number
9) Reason for escalation

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at :

https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/,

select appropriate country, click next and then select "E-Mail form" and
complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.

Kind regards,
Parminder


----------



## Asad1232009

Summerlove10 said:


> Email inquiry for an update. Maybe write you're on priority and have passed the 15 days. They should send you the format for escalation then to send back.


i have sent them 4 days ago and still no reply


Summerlove10 said:


> Oh no! It's not a definite refusal though. Did you ever get your official decision email?



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerlove10

Copy the format that ILR posted above. Then fill it out in the question section of the inquiry form. 



Asad1232009 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Email inquiry for an update. Maybe write you're on priority and have passed the 15 days. They should send you the format for escalation then to send back.
> 
> 
> 
> i have sent them 4 days ago and still no reply
> 
> 
> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! It's not a definite refusal though. Did you ever get your official decision email?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Asad1232009

ILR1980 said:


> THhis email i got for them but i did not bothered for escalation .Its their typical response after they get few emails from you for tracking the status of your application
> 
> Dear ....,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> We would like you to please provide us with following information so that
> we can escalate your case:
> 
> 1) Name of the applicant
> 2) Passport Number
> 3) GWF number ( Application number starts with GWF )
> 4) Date of Birth
> 5) Date of application submission
> 6) Visa Type
> 7) Visa Application centre ( Post where you have submitted your visa )
> 8) Contact Number
> 9) Reason for escalation
> 
> For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
> refer to our website at :
> 
> https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/,
> 
> select appropriate country, click next and then select "E-Mail form" and
> complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Parminder


Thank you for your help.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Williams_84

DCtoUK said:


> No word for you yet, I'm guessing? I think we have the same dates (I'm at 60 today)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk



No, I don't have any word yet. Nothing for you, either? I am REALLY hopeful it will be soon.


----------



## Williams_84

safa2016 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Still waiting for the passport though the NHS has been refunded, so already know there is no good news. Will be needing some suggestions on the next attempt. Didnt know this forum existed before I applied so might have missed something. Knowing that we meet all the requirements I am still hopeful for the second attempt.
> 
> Wish all those who are waiting the very best and good luck. Its terrible to go through such a mess!


I am so sorry!!! This whole process has been so crazy and so painful... I can't imagine getting a refund. I really hope you figure out what went wrong soon.


----------



## Asif316uk

Hi people, I've submitted everything last week on behalf of my wife, I'm so nervous now, this wait is killing me!

My (wifes) timeline so far

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person):01/07/2016
Date biometrics taken: 11/07/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/07/2016 
Office location processing your visa: Mirpur and Sheffield
Projected timeline given: ?
Date your visa was received: ?

Can someone please clarify when your timeline starts, is it from the date of bio or the date you submit and pay for your visa application? Also I have received the generic email to say we have received your online application at Sheffield, do I also get an email to say they have received my supporting documents? As the only proof of that is the Royal Mail Speacial delivery receipt online.

I also went priority but I made a silly silly error  I wrote the wrong GWF number on each document I missed one digit off, I only realised after I had sent it. I have already emailed UKVI to notify them of this, I hope this doesn't delay my Application. 

After the generic email whats the next stage? does anyone know any more emails I should be expecting.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## safa2016

ILR1980 said:


> Oh thats not good news. You went for priority or non priority? I think just wait and see whether its better to reapply or go for appeal after getting the clear picture


Yeah indeed. I am only waiting to collect my passport now. Its day 65 today and still no call. Appeal takes a long time I reckon, and I cannot afford to waste time as I have left my job which I was doing in UAE and moved back to Pak to get married and complete my documents procedure. Just waiting to reunite with my husband and start a new life.


----------



## safa2016

Williams_84 said:


> I am so sorry!!! This whole process has been so crazy and so painful... I can't imagine getting a refund. I really hope you figure out what went wrong soon.


I am hoping the same. Thanks


----------



## safa2016

Batba1 said:


> Sorry to hear about the IHS refund...be sure everything happens for a reason and your case will be sorted very soon. Wel keep you in our prayers.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking...please did you have a VAF no (6 digits number) on either the application received email (when they got your application) or the decision email?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your kind words. No I did not have any VAF no. Its just the GWF which i had on my application and the documents i sent to Sheffield. I received the decision made email upon inquiry. Still waiting for the passport though!


----------



## safa2016

Summerlove10 said:


> Oh no! It's not a definite refusal though. Did you ever get your official decision email?


Once you get your IHS refunded, its a refusal for sure. I applied through visa application center. They don't send you any email, just a text once your passport is back to collect it. Haven't heard from them so far. 
What about your decision, have you got your documents back? I really pray that its a good news and you join your husband soon.


----------



## Summerlove10

Aw, praying for you as well. Hope you can get it sorted ASAP. I've tracked my documents and they were sent out yesterday. Looks like I won't get them until Monday though because of the weekend. May try my hardest to find them and pick them up today if they let me. 



safa2016 said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! It's not a definite refusal though. Did you ever get your official decision email?
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get your IHS refunded, its a refusal for sure. I applied through visa application center. They don't send you any email, just a text once your passport is back to collect it. Haven't heard from them so far.
> What about your decision, have you got your documents back? I really pray that its a good news and you join your husband soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## LCScotland

Update:

Bio appointment: 30th June
Application sent: 1st July (priority - forgot to write it on the envelope but received an email saying it was noted as priority)
Signed for at Sheffield: 4th July
Documents received email: 22nd July

I am not sure if we start counting from the biometrics date. If so, I think we are on day 17.


----------



## Asad1232009

LCScotland said:


> Update:
> 
> Bio appointment: 30th June
> Application sent: 1st July (priority - forgot to write it on the envelope but received an email saying it was noted as priority)
> Signed for at Sheffield: 4th July
> Documents received email: 22nd July
> 
> I am not sure if we start counting from the biometrics date. If so, I think we are on day 17.


We have the same timeline apart from them receiving the documents. They recieved them on 1st july email confirmation 6th july.

i phoned up today and was told to wait untill 15 working days passed from the day they sent you the email confirmation. Most likely you get a different response each time


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asif316uk

LCScotland said:


> Update:
> 
> Bio appointment: 30th June
> Application sent: 1st July (priority - forgot to write it on the envelope but received an email saying it was noted as priority)
> Signed for at Sheffield: 4th July
> Documents received email: 22nd July
> 
> I am not sure if we start counting from the biometrics date. If so, I think we are on day 17.



I went priority and also never marked the envelope, I have only received a generic email to say we have received your application. When did you receive the email to say it was priority?
Also do I get a separate email to say they have received my supporting documents?


----------



## LCScotland

Asif316uk said:


> I went priority and also never marked the envelope, I have only received a generic email to say we have received your application. When did you receive the email to say it was priority?
> Also do I get a separate email to say they have received my supporting documents?



My wife emailed them to tell them that we had forgotten to write priority on the envelope. I think that was on July 11th. She got a reply stating that when it was checked it was noted as priority. That email came on July 14th. 

I have read others' comments on here that you should start counting from the date of the biometrics but either way, our documents were signed for on 4th and we have only now got the 'application received' email today. 

The confirmation email today gave a timeline of 12 weeks but if it's priority it will be dealt with before non-priority cases. The email itself was the generic email.


----------



## LCScotland

Asad1232009 said:


> We have the same timeline apart from them receiving the documents. They recieved them on 1st july email confirmation 6th july.
> 
> i phoned up today and was told to wait untill 15 working days passed from the day they sent you the email confirmation. Most likely you get a different response each time
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


What country are you applying from? My wife is applying from the US.


----------



## Asif316uk

LCScotland said:


> My wife emailed them to tell them that we had forgotten to write priority on the envelope. I think that was on July 11th. She got a reply stating that when it was checked it was noted as priority. That email came on July 14th.
> 
> I have read others' comments on here that you should start counting from the date of the biometrics but either way, our documents were signed for on 4th and we have only now got the 'application received' email today.
> 
> The confirmation email today gave a timeline of 12 weeks but if it's priority it will be dealt with before non-priority cases. The email itself was the generic email.


OK Thanks. Biometrics were taken on the 11/07 and they received my documents on the 14/07
I received a generic email which says Application has been received on the the 19/07. But nothing about priority. Should I call them?


----------



## LCScotland

Asif316uk said:


> I went priority and also never marked the envelope, I have only received a generic email to say we have received your application. When did you receive the email to say it was priority?
> Also do I get a separate email to say they have received my supporting documents?



I believe the application received email means that they have your supporting documents because they would be with your application forms. My wife is applying from the US and everything was sent together.


----------



## Asif316uk

LCScotland said:


> What country are you applying from? My wife is applying from the US.


from Pakistan (on behalf of my wife)


----------



## mewlah88

Hi folks,

I know there have been a number of decisions over the past two weeks, so just to show that there is some method to their decisions, I did a quick summary:

user..........biometric...........decision received
Batba1........21/04/2016........19/07/2016
marley555........14/04/2016........19/07/2016
safa2016........21/04/2016........19/07/2016
zazumtl........26/04/2016........22/07/2016 (possible)
Mangala........06/05/2016........14/07/2016
Summerlove10........19/04/2016........21/07/2016

Excluding the outliers, the general trend indicates that next week, the people who applied late in April will get their decisions, the people who applied early in May get their decisions the week after and so on. So hoping those of us with bio's in the first 10 days of May looking at the 3rd week of August will know for sure. 

I'm currently on Day 52, so I doubt it'll be next week but probably (and hopefully) the week after.


----------



## Khalid1987

Great analysis buddy. 
But it actually depends as to where are U applying from! If you check GOV.UK website, they give different visa processing timelines for different locations. 

Hope that helps too


----------



## Khalid1987

Furthermore, I was just wondering if someone could provide some information regarding different threads that I have been reading here that try to suggest what does the UK spouse visa decision email says!!!

Some people say that if there is a VAF no. and another Reference no. then that can be presumed that your visa got issued. So, basically having 2 numbers in your subject line can more or less indicate an issued UK spouse visa?

I welcome feedback from anyone who has received the decision email and what it said in the subject line for their approved UK spouse visa


----------



## Batba1

Khalid1987 said:


> Furthermore, I was just wondering if someone could provide some information regarding different threads that I have been reading here that try to suggest what does the UK spouse visa decision email says!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Some people say that if there is a VAF no. and another Reference no. then that can be presumed that your visa got issued. So, basically having 2 numbers in your subject line can more or less indicate an issued UK spouse visa?
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome feedback from anyone who has received the decision email and what it said in the subject line for their approved UK spouse visa




I have read those as well...most people confirmed it and some people dismissed it...however nothing is guaranteed until we get passports back

Did you get the VAF number when you got the 'application received' email from Sheffield? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khalid1987

Batba1 said:


> I have read those as well...most people confirmed it and some people dismissed it...however nothing is guaranteed until we get passports back
> 
> Did you get the VAF number when you got the 'application received' email from Sheffield?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I am at day 22.
Still waiting for the decision e-mail...


----------



## Summerlove10

Haven't gotten mine back yet, but the decision made had a vaf. Application recieved also had that vaf so don't think it's any sort of sign.

Have you gotten your documents back yet Batba??



Batba1 said:


> Khalid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, I was just wondering if someone could provide some information regarding different threads that I have been reading here that try to suggest what does the UK spouse visa decision email says!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Some people say that if there is a VAF no. and another Reference no. then that can be presumed that your visa got issued. So, basically having 2 numbers in your subject line can more or less indicate an issued UK spouse visa?
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome feedback from anyone who has received the decision email and what it said in the subject line for their approved UK spouse visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read those as well...most people confirmed it and some people dismissed it...however nothing is guaranteed until we get passports back
> 
> Did you get the VAF number when you got the 'application received' email from Sheffield?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Khalid1987

Batba1 said:


> I have read those as well...most people confirmed it and some people dismissed it...however nothing is guaranteed until we get passports back
> 
> Did you get the VAF number when you got the 'application received' email from Sheffield?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, missed the "application received" in your message. Lol
No, I did not get the VAF no. in the "application received" e-mail.


----------



## Batba1

Summerlove10 said:


> Haven't gotten mine back yet, but the decision made had a vaf. Application recieved also had that vaf so don't think it's any sort of sign.
> 
> Have you gotten your documents back yet Batba??




Yea same here...both had the VAF no...but i can confirm that's the visa number that comes on the passport according to successful applicants...I think they generate the reference number (VAF) for their records at the time of application and same number is used as the visa number if successful

Not yet...still waiting for the 'ready for collection' email


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batba1

Khalid1987 said:


> Sorry, missed the "application received" in your message. Lol
> No, I did not get the VAF no. in the "application received" e-mail.




Oh I see...loool

So some people get d VAF with the 'application received' and some people don't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelinammraz

Has anyone that had their biometrics in early June that applied non priority heard back yet? Just curious


----------



## Summerlove10

People from the US that had biometrics in April still haven't heard back. So unfortunatly it'll still be awhile for June. 



angelinammraz said:


> Has anyone that had their biometrics in early June that applied non priority heard back yet? Just curious


----------



## samir.abdallah

angelinammraz said:


> Has anyone that had their biometrics in early June that applied non priority heard back yet? Just curious


HI All,

new to this forum.

My wife is from tanzania and I am a UK citizen, we had our biometrics at a application centre in Dar Es Salaam on the 8th of June, the processing centre is in South Africa Pretoria, to which they received the documents on the 13th of June and we have been waiting since.

today is day 30 if we take day of them receiving the documents. has anyone applied via South africa as the processing centre? and if so how long are we looking at for our decision?

Finally I have read people saying to email or call them, how do i get the number or email? and would i call south africa ?

Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## ILR1980

It was day 54 for my wife and twins and recieved this email from shieffield "

Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days.

Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible.

We will write to you again if there is any change to this. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have been advised that your application has been decided and that your passport is ready for collection.

Kind Regards,

Sheffield Visa Section "


----------



## Williams_84

mewlah88 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I know there have been a number of decisions over the past two weeks, so just to show that there is some method to their decisions, I did a quick summary:
> 
> user..........biometric...........decision received
> Batba1........21/04/2016........19/07/2016
> marley555........14/04/2016........19/07/2016
> safa2016........21/04/2016........19/07/2016
> zazumtl........26/04/2016........22/07/2016 (possible)
> Mangala........06/05/2016........14/07/2016
> Summerlove10........19/04/2016........21/07/2016
> 
> Excluding the outliers, the general trend indicates that next week, the people who applied late in April will get their decisions, the people who applied early in May get their decisions the week after and so on. So hoping those of us with bio's in the first 10 days of May looking at the 3rd week of August will know for sure.
> 
> I'm currently on Day 52, so I doubt it'll be next week but probably (and hopefully) the week after.


Thanks for posting this! I was going to make post something similar this weekend when I had time.


----------



## Asad1232009

LCScotland said:


> What country are you applying from? My wife is applying from the US.


pakistan 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## carolime

LCScotland said:


> Update:
> 
> Bio appointment: 30th June
> Application sent: 1st July (priority - forgot to write it on the envelope but received an email saying it was noted as priority)
> Signed for at Sheffield: 4th July
> Documents received email: 22nd July
> 
> I am not sure if we start counting from the biometrics date. If so, I think we are on day 17.


My timeline is very similar to yours. Priority application, biometrics on 27 June, documents delivered and signed for on 29 June, documents received email on 11 July. So far 20 working days and counting.


----------



## carolime

carolime said:


> My timeline is very similar to yours. Priority application, biometrics on 27 June, documents delivered and signed for on 29 June, documents received email on 11 July. So far 20 working days and counting.


Also, for what it's worth based on recent posts here, I did write "priority" on the outside of my envelope, I'm applying from the US, and I had a VAF number in the subject line of my 'documents received' email.


----------



## Mangala1

samir.abdallah said:


> HI All,
> 
> new to this forum.
> 
> My wife is from tanzania and I am a UK citizen, we had our biometrics at a application centre in Dar Es Salaam on the 8th of June, the processing centre is in South Africa Pretoria, to which they received the documents on the 13th of June and we have been waiting since.
> 
> today is day 30 if we take day of them receiving the documents. has anyone applied via South africa as the processing centre? and if so how long are we looking at for our decision?
> 
> Finally I have read people saying to email or call them, how do i get the number or email? and would i call south africa ?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone.


Hey 
I applied from Congo and my application was sent to Pretoria too .You count the day your biometrics was taken.

For me it took 50 days before I got a descion made email.
You can contact them in you go on the gov.uk website and send email.

You can't call south africa direct.Hope it helps and wishing you all the best.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Congrates brother


----------



## samir.abdallah

Mangala1 said:


> Hey
> I applied from Congo and my application was sent to Pretoria too .You count the day your biometrics was taken.
> 
> For me it took 50 days before I got a descion made email.
> You can contact them in you go on the gov.uk website and send email.
> 
> You can't call south africa direct.Hope it helps and wishing you all the best.


@Mangala

Thanks for the feedback, can i ask what your timeline was? so far then we have been since the 8th of June means we are the 33rd day today, i am still hopeful for an early reply, I am thinking of sending an email on monday, can you advice on what i should write to them? 

PS> do you think i should email them on monday or is too soon? i dont want to jeopardise our chances in any way 

Thanks a lot, this forum is great btw


----------



## CarlaMohamed89

Thanks for the information, i was wondering this exact thing. Now i know when to prepare for


----------



## Mangala1

Sending a email won't jeopardise your chances I Snetterton several emails and the vidal was granted.

When sending the emails just asked for an update there is 
option to click on and one of them is update.

I had biometrics on the 6th may and got descion made on the 14thouse of July and received on the 20th of July.

Yes very helpful indeed!Helped a lot with my process wish you all the best again.Please do keep us updated!


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Coming monday is going to b 5th monday stle i didnt get confirmation yet.im extremly worry about it.i had called on friday but no one responsed me .plz share e mail adress .i would like to mail them .


----------



## Alui

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 2nd, 2016, online
Date biometrics taken: July 21, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 23, 2916
Office location processing your visa: British Consulate General New York
Projected timeline given: 15 business days
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## Williams_84

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Coming monday is going to b 5th monday stle i didnt get confirmation yet.im extremly worry about it.i had called on friday but no one responsed me .plz share e mail adress .i would like to mail them .


There's not an e-mail address... You go to this site:

https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk

and fill out the e-mail form. Good luck; the e-mails are all canned responses and have really not been helpful. The only help I have seen them give is, sometimes, a day or two before you receive your official 'decision made' e-mail, UKVI will tell you your decision has been made. Other than that the responses are very generic.


----------



## carolime

I emailed UKVI on Thursday enquiring about the status of my visa and received this email today:

"Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas and Immigration
International Enquiry Service.

With regard to your query, I have tracked your application and find out
that your application is with ECO under assessment and you will be informed
as soon as decision is made."

I was wondering if anyone else on the forum had received this type of response from them in the past. Usually the ones I've seen have been very generic, "we'll look into it and get back to you," etc.


----------



## Williams_84

carolime said:


> I emailed UKVI on Thursday enquiring about the status of my visa and received this email today:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas and Immigration
> International Enquiry Service.
> 
> With regard to your query, I have tracked your application and find out
> that your application is with ECO under assessment and you will be informed
> as soon as decision is made."
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else on the forum had received this type of response from them in the past. Usually the ones I've seen have been very generic, "we'll look into it and get back to you," etc.


That's better than I've ever received. I've only gotten ones saying "has been received but has yet to be assessed." Under assessment sounds hopeful, but I've also seen people get the "has been received but has yet to be assessed" and then two weeks later get one that says "is not in the system." So it sounds hopeful, but don't put too much stock in their e-mails.


----------



## nyclon

carolime said:


> I emailed UKVI on Thursday enquiring about the status of my visa and received this email today:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas and Immigration
> International Enquiry Service.
> 
> With regard to your query, I have tracked your application and find out
> that your application is with ECO under assessment and you will be informed
> as soon as decision is made."
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else on the forum had received this type of response from them in the past. Usually the ones I've seen have been very generic, "we'll look into it and get back to you," etc.


Like all other responses, this is a generic response.


----------



## ILR1980

carolime said:


> I emailed UKVI on Thursday enquiring about the status of my visa and received this email today:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas and Immigration
> International Enquiry Service.
> 
> With regard to your query, I have tracked your application and find out
> that your application is with ECO under assessment and you will be informed
> as soon as decision is made."
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else on the forum had received this type of response from them in the past. Usually the ones I've seen have been very generic, "we'll look into it and get back to you," etc.


Its positive email. You will get decision shorty if its under processed as it will not take longer to decide unless they dont send you another email that your case is not straight forward and will take longer than standard timeline

I sent four emails for tracking the status and got four different responses

Ist email: application yet to be assessed
2nd email: cannot find it on system 
3rd Email: asked me to provide information so that they can escalate 
4th Email : This one was from Sheffield. Your application is not straight forward and will take it longer than standard time

so i guess we can send them dozen email but it will not make the process any faster so we can only wait, wait and wait


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Walliams_84 ,actually my timeline is 12 weeks im non priority from pakistan.nd tomorrow monday is going to be 5th weeks start.but problem is that stle i did not get any documents receiving mail yet?i shall mail them? It won't creat any trouble for my processes ?im so worry what going on there ? Plz give ur prompt reply ok


----------



## ILR1980

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Walliams_84 ,actually my timeline is 12 weeks im non priority from pakistan.nd tomorrow monday is going to be 5th weeks start.but problem is that stle i did not get any documents receiving mail yet?i shall mail them? It won't creat any trouble for my processes ?im so worry what going on there ? Plz give ur prompt reply ok


They dont send you acknowledgement email after recieveing the supportinhg documents in most cases..applicant from pakistan recieve email after enroll of biomettric..you should not be worry if you have sent documents via secured delivery and tracking suggest its been delivered


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Yeah delivery mail i got on 27th june


----------



## whome

Visa timeline from spouse in Pakistan

Application submitted: 03 July 2016 Non Priority
Bio-metrics Done: 12 July 
Supporting documents sent: 21 July


----------



## salahsharief

*My timeline*

Hey guys, I though I'd share my timeline and ask for some advice: 

I applied for my wife coming from the USA (priority)

Biometrics: 20th June
Sent it off: 24th June
Letter of acknowledgement: 4th July

Working days from biometrics as of today: 24 days

Still no updates...our 'honeymoon' that I booked and paid for is for the 30th of July. If I don't get an email by tomorrow, should I go ahead and cancel it. From your timelines, it seems that there is a confirmation of completion email, followed by a yes/no email, followed by them sending the docs over. I doubt all that would happen by the 30th *cries*

Many thanks

Salah Sharief


----------



## Batba1

salahsharief said:


> Hey guys, I though I'd share my timeline and ask for some advice:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for my wife coming from the USA (priority)
> 
> 
> 
> Biometrics: 20th June
> 
> Sent it off: 24th June
> 
> Letter of acknowledgement: 4th July
> 
> 
> 
> Working days from biometrics as of today: 24 days
> 
> 
> 
> Still no updates...our 'honeymoon' that I booked and paid for is for the 30th of July. If I don't get an email by tomorrow, should I go ahead and cancel it. From your timelines, it seems that there is a confirmation of completion email, followed by a yes/no email, followed by them sending the docs over. I doubt all that would happen by the 30th *cries*
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Salah Sharief




I strongly advise you cancel and don't make any bookings till you have your passport back with you...its peak time for them and only thing you can do is wait and hope for a quick completion...good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yazzy

Hi, I'm new to this forum. My Fiance applied for uk fiance visa from Dhaka, Bangladesh.

Online application summited:
on 21/06/16
Documents summited in person: 28/06/16
Recieved sms 28/06/16 the visa application for GWFxxxxxx has been forwarded to UKVI on 28/06/16

My Fiance gave 2 contact numbers. He received sms on the 1st number he gave, but that number got disconnected. Will UKVI contact on 2nd number? 

We haven't heard anything further yet?


----------



## Summerlove10

You won't get a yes/no email. You won't know until you get everything back. 



salahsharief said:


> Hey guys, I though I'd share my timeline and ask for some advice:
> 
> I applied for my wife coming from the USA (priority)
> 
> Biometrics: 20th June
> Sent it off: 24th June
> Letter of acknowledgement: 4th July
> 
> Working days from biometrics as of today: 24 days
> 
> Still no updates...our 'honeymoon' that I booked and paid for is for the 30th of July. If I don't get an email by tomorrow, should I go ahead and cancel it. From your timelines, it seems that there is a confirmation of completion email, followed by a yes/no email, followed by them sending the docs over. I doubt all that would happen by the 30th *cries*
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Salah Sharief


----------



## Yazzy

Supporting documents for my Fiance's Visa application for accommodation, I gave property inspection report but I didn't give my tenancy agreement. Will that be an issue? I included my original Council Tax bill, copy of my rent payment card. Original receipts of rent payment made with the card. Printout of email confirmation for online rent payments. Printout of online rent statement showing rent made via rent card at post office & also online. Can anyone tell me if this is sufficient evidence for accommodation?

Thank you


----------



## Yazzy

Thank you for your response summerlove


----------



## salahsharief

Batba1 said:


> I strongly advise you cancel and don't make any bookings till you have your passport back with you...its peak time for them and only thing you can do is wait and hope for a quick completion...good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the responses (@Batba1 too)

When do you think is the latest I can wait till before cancelling? I'd be losing another £2k so would want to wait 'till the last possible moment before doing so.


----------



## Summerlove10

Tomorrow is probably the latest I'd wait because it'll take at least 2 days to get the passport back after that. And depends if she needs to get to London before going on your trip. 



salahsharief said:


> Batba1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly advise you cancel and don't make any bookings till you have your passport back with you...its peak time for them and only thing you can do is wait and hope for a quick completion...good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses (@Batba1 too)
> 
> When do you think is the latest I can wait till before cancelling? I'd be losing another £2k so would want to wait 'till the last possible moment before doing so.
Click to expand...


----------



## Batba1

salahsharief said:


> Thanks for the responses (@Batba1 too)
> 
> 
> 
> When do you think is the latest I can wait till before cancelling? I'd be losing another £2k so would want to wait 'till the last possible moment before doing so.




Oh wait you want to cancel your application or your honeymoon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salahsharief

Batba1 said:


> Oh wait you want to cancel your application or your honeymoon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My honeymoon! Although my wife asked me the same thing lol, but I assured her that I still love her lol


----------



## salahsharief

Summerlove10 said:


> Tomorrow is probably the latest I'd wait because it'll take at least 2 days to get the passport back after that. And depends if she needs to get to London before going on your trip.


Hmm if it's only 2 days I may wait a little longer if i can. She needs to come to Manchester but I'd rather let her travel from SFO straight there. Not ideal at all, but still much better than cancelling. We both need this break, as I am sure you all do too! 

What's the latest people have had to wait for the documents to be returned?

Kindest regards


----------



## Summerlove10

My decision was made Thursday but still waiting on my stuff. Going to get here tomorrow because of the weekend. Nervous!! 



salahsharief said:


> Summerlove10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is probably the latest I'd wait because it'll take at least 2 days to get the passport back after that. And depends if she needs to get to London before going on your trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm if it's only 2 days I may wait a little longer if i can. She needs to come to Manchester but I'd rather let her travel from SFO straight there. Not ideal at all, but still much better than cancelling. We both need this break, as I am sure you all do too!
> 
> What's the latest people have had to wait for the documents to be returned?
> 
> Kindest regards
Click to expand...


----------



## salahsharief

Summerlove10 said:


> My decision was made Thursday but still waiting on my stuff. Going to get here tomorrow because of the weekend. Nervous!!


Congrats. I'm sure you've passed.


----------



## Batba1

salahsharief said:


> My honeymoon! Although my wife asked me the same thing lol, but I assured her that I still love her lol




Hahahah she needs to be assured and reassured...make up for the honeymoon later...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erdi88

Has anyone applied for a eea unmarried partner visa and has a time line for me. We applied at the end of march, did the biometrics in may and have yet to hear anything back.


----------



## mewlah88

Day 53, new week.

Good luck to all those getting their passports/documents back this week.

Good luck to all those still awaiting decisions, particularly those who have or will hit the 60 day mark.


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I know there have been a number of decisions over the past two weeks, so just to show that there is some method to their decisions, I did a quick summary:
> 
> user..........biometric...........decision received
> Batba1........21/04/2016........19/07/2016
> marley555........14/04/2016........19/07/2016
> safa2016........21/04/2016........19/07/2016
> zazumtl........26/04/2016........22/07/2016 (possible)
> Mangala........06/05/2016........14/07/2016
> Summerlove10........19/04/2016........21/07/2016
> 
> Excluding the outliers, the general trend indicates that next week, the people who applied late in April will get their decisions, the people who applied early in May get their decisions the week after and so on. So hoping those of us with bio's in the first 10 days of May looking at the 3rd week of August will know for sure.
> 
> I'm currently on Day 52, so I doubt it'll be next week but probably (and hopefully) the week after.


Thats helpful , hoping to get mine soon , I am on day 51 .


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

I have mailed today , they have tracked the status and said they found it is yet to be
assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO). 
And they said my visa application centre or the entry clearance officer (ECO) will
contact me once a decision has been made or, if necessary, during the
consideration of my application.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

What is mean of this mail.plz help


----------



## samir.abdallah

Mangala1 said:


> Sending a email won't jeopardise your chances I Snetterton several emails and the vidal was granted.
> 
> When sending the emails just asked for an update there is
> option to click on and one of them is update.
> 
> I had biometrics on the 6th may and got descion made on the 14thouse of July and received on the 20th of July.
> 
> Yes very helpful indeed!Helped a lot with my process wish you all the best again.Please do keep us updated!


@Mangala1 thanks for the advice and support.

Will keep you posted, I am about to email them on behalf of my wife.


----------



## Asad1232009

Anyone else applying from pakistan with priority?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerlove10

It means exactly what it says. It hasn't been looked at yet, but when it has and it's ready they will let you know. 



NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> What is mean of this mail.plz help


----------



## moiz_

*settlement visa advice please*

Type of visa applied for: SETTLEMENT
Country applied from: PAKISTAN
Date application submitted: Online 03/05/2016
Date biometric taken: 12/05/2016
Date supporting documents delivered to Sheffield: 20/05/16
Office location processing your visa: Islamabad & Sheffield

If anyone can answer my queries PLEASE

(1) I have not received any confirmation email from home office after my biometrics were taken. Only a text message from VAC 'The visa application GWF******* was forwarded to UKVI
Is this normal to not receive an email? 

(2) I have also not received any confirmation email after my supporting documents were received to them AND also no confirmation email regarding ECO being assigned to my application or status of my application. 
Is this scenario normal?

(3) From which date, the processing time of application is considered. Online application or Biometric?

Please advice as to what i should do in my situation as from date of online application on 2/5/16 it is already 57 working days. 

I will be highly obliged if experienced members can advise me. Thanks !


----------



## sunoo

moiz_ said:


> Type of visa applied for: SETTLEMENT
> Country applied from: PAKISTAN
> Date application submitted: Online 03/05/2016
> Date biometric taken: 12/05/2016
> Date supporting documents delivered to Sheffield: 20/05/16
> Office location processing your visa: Islamabad & Sheffield
> 
> If anyone can answer my queries PLEASE
> 
> (1) I have not received any confirmation email from home office after my biometrics were taken. Only a text message from VAC 'The visa application GWF******* was forwarded to UKVI
> Is this normal to not receive an email?
> 
> (2) I have also not received any confirmation email after my supporting documents were received to them AND also no confirmation email regarding ECO being assigned to my application or status of my application.
> Is this scenario normal?
> 
> (3) From which date, the processing time of application is considered. Online application or Biometric?
> 
> Please advice as to what i should do in my situation as from date of online application on 2/5/16 it is already 57 working days.
> 
> I will be highly obliged if experienced members can advise me. Thanks !


Many people didn't received the confirmation. You can send them an email and ask them. There is another user Nusrat who is also in same situation as you and if you want to send an email then ask her the procedure. For each an every step including when it is assigned to an ECO will be only confirmed if you send an email and if whatever stage your application would be you will be notified so it is very normal.

Time usually starts from the date Biomatrics been completed. You should expect a response in next couple of weeks in my opinion.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Moiz ,don't b worry im some case they dont give acknowlwgmnt mail.they also did not give me.today i mailed them nd they replied(have tracked the status and found it is yet to be
assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO). 

Your visa application centre or the entry clearance officer (ECO) will
contact you once a decision has been made or, if necessary, during the
consideration of your application. )


----------



## lady_locks3

Hi all,

Here is my husbands timeline:

Applied from Accra Ghana
Applied for: Spouse visa 
Online application submitted: 27th May 2016
Biometirics and half our supporting documents handed in on: 14th June 2016
Rest of documents sent to Sheffield: 20th June 2016
(the documents being slplit in 2 is the new way it is done in Ghana just to clarify)
Email received from TLS Connect to saying "Your UK visa application has been received by UK Visas & Immigration" on: 20th June 2016

Still waiting to hear back

I feel like it's taking ages, also when do you start counting the 60 Working days from? Is it form date application is submitted online or from biometrics date? 

PLEASE ANSWER


----------



## DCtoUK

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here is my husbands timeline:
> 
> Applied from Accra Ghana
> Applied for: Spouse visa
> Online application submitted: 27th May 2016
> Biometirics and half our supporting documents handed in on: 14th June 2016
> Rest of documents sent to Sheffield: 20th June 2016
> (the documents being slplit in 2 is the new way it is done in Ghana just to clarify)
> Email received from TLS Connect to saying "Your UK visa application has been received by UK Visas & Immigration" on: 20th June 2016
> 
> Still waiting to hear back
> 
> I feel like it's taking ages, also when do you start counting the 60 Working days from? Is it form date application is submitted online or from biometrics date?
> 
> PLEASE ANSWER


From biometric date

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## lady_locks3

Hi DCtoUK

Thanks, will let you know once we hear back


----------



## DCtoUK

Williams_84 said:


> No, I don't have any word yet. Nothing for you, either? I am REALLY hopeful it will be soon.


Nothing for me either! I'm at 62 today and debating on whether or not to call.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## visspresident

Today is day 60 for me! Hopefully many of us hear back this week! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Batba1

Got my visa !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mangala1

Yes!!!Congrats really happy for you!


----------



## DCtoUK

Batba1 said:


> Got my visa !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mewlah88

So, how many of you guys still waiting are in late April/early May? 

I think so far it's myself (10th May), visspresident (29th April), sj786, fpatel (10th May). 

For what it's worth, majority of the decisions I've seen are rarely ever on a Monday or Friday here, usually towards Tues-Thurs so will be interesting to see who gets their decisions this week 

Also, this forum is great for knowing other's are in the same boat. It's also funny when people ask me if there's a problem with my application that it's taken so long but then I explain that online people (all of you) are also seeing the same timeline.


----------



## zazumtl

I still haven't received an official email saying my visa has been processed and no idea when the documents will be shipped.

It's been 5 days since I inquired and got a response saying it had been processed. 

Why won't this wait end


----------



## mewlah88

zazumtl said:


> I still haven't received an official email saying my visa has been processed and no idea when the documents will be shipped.
> 
> It's been 5 days since I inquired and got a response saying it had been processed.
> 
> Why won't this wait end


Have you tried tracking the document? 

I've set up an alert on the UPS website for the tracking number so it'll email/SMS me as soon as the status changes. Any day now...


----------



## zazumtl

That's a good idea. I'll see if DHL has that option. 

Have you received your official email? I just called them and it was a complete waste of time.

I don't understand how their visa system can be so archaic and so inhumane.


----------



## zazumtl

The woman I called kept asking me for useless info to extend the length of the conversation. I cut her off and said all this was irrelevant and all she needed was my GWF number. 

I'm so discouraged. I think I'm better off sponsoring my husband to Canada at this point.


----------



## mewlah88

zazumtl said:


> That's a good idea. I'll see if DHL has that option.
> 
> Have you received your official email? I just called them and it was a complete waste of time.
> 
> I don't understand how their visa system can be so archaic and so inhumane.


Nothing for me yet, only (only!) on day 53. 

Didn't expect it to take this long so had my return ticket to the UK booked for last week, changed it to 23rd August which would put me at 75 working days to be sure, hopefully it doesn't come to that.


----------



## zazumtl

That's smart! I got my decision made email by day 58 I think. I'm on day 63 and I haven't received my documents but I'm hopeful I'll get them this week.

Sending you my positive vibes and hoping you'll hear some good news very soon


----------



## DCtoUK

mewlah88 said:


> So, how many of you guys still waiting are in late April/early May?
> 
> I think so far it's myself (10th May), visspresident (29th April), sj786, fpatel (10th May).
> 
> For what it's worth, majority of the decisions I've seen are rarely ever on a Monday or Friday here, usually towards Tues-Thurs so will be interesting to see who gets their decisions this week
> 
> Also, this forum is great for knowing other's are in the same boat. It's also funny when people ask me if there's a problem with my application that it's taken so long but then I explain that online people (all of you) are also seeing the same timeline.


My bio date was April 26th. I think Williams_84 was, also.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> So, how many of you guys still waiting are in late April/early May?
> 
> I think so far it's myself (10th May), visspresident (29th April), sj786, fpatel (10th May).
> 
> For what it's worth, majority of the decisions I've seen are rarely ever on a Monday or Friday here, usually towards Tues-Thurs so will be interesting to see who gets their decisions this week
> 
> Also, this forum is great for knowing other's are in the same boat. It's also funny when people ask me if there's a problem with my application that it's taken so long but then I explain that online people (all of you) are also seeing the same timeline.


bio metrics date 12 MAY (51 or 52 days ) , I hope all of us get Good news soon .


----------



## Summerlove10

I had the same thing happen to me when I called. They were asking for emails and what not. Just trying to make the call more costly. That's strange that they haven't shipped it  I recieved the inquiry then the official shortly after and the tracking details right after that. Hoping you hear soon! I'm waiting on my delivery today. Sitting here at work and can't concentrate on anything else cause I'm so nervous! 



zazumtl said:


> The woman I called kept asking me for useless info to extend the length of the conversation. I cut her off and said all this was irrelevant and all she needed was my GWF number.
> 
> I'm so discouraged. I think I'm better off sponsoring my husband to Canada at this point.


----------



## zazumtl

I'm certain it'll be good news  you're almost there! 

It's hard to focus on anything meaningful when you have this uncertainty looming over you. I'm really happy you'll get your passport soon!


I'll keep waiting I guess. I'm hoping I'll hear something this week.


----------



## Toby1988

*Post your UK visa timeline here!*

Visa Category: Settlement (Proposed Civil Partner) Priority 
Financial Category: Category A
Online Submission: 21 July 2016
Date of Application in VFS Center: 25th July 2016
VFS Center: New Delhi
Any interview date: 
Sent to blue dart/ VFS center:
Visa Approval Status:
Received: 


Not sure about priority timeline at BHC New Delhi


----------



## LCScotland

When do you finish work Summerlove? I am waiting to hear about your package!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*Application stats*

My husband's applied for his UK visa, as follows...

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (spouse)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online & by mail to Sheffield
Date biometrics taken: 7th July 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11th July 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: "most applications are processed within 30 days"
Date your visa was received: WAITING...HOPING!!

Just called the UKVI helpline to check that our application is in the system, and the guy was astounded that I was calling for info after just 11 days. I said the stats on the UKVI website shos 71% were processed in 10 days last month, and 86% were done in 15 days. I'm starting to wonder whether those figures are fictitious and not at all realistic. Good job we haven't booked travel...though the waiting is torture!!


----------



## Summerlove10

Haha I finish at 4 pm central time, but it hasn't even been delivered yet. :/ 


LCScotland said:


> When do you finish work Summerlove? I am waiting to hear about your package!


----------



## DCtoUK

Nel&Jimmy said:


> My husband's applied for his UK visa, as follows...
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (spouse)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online & by mail to Sheffield
> Date biometrics taken: 7th July 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11th July 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: "most applications are processed within 30 days"
> Date your visa was received: WAITING...HOPING!!
> 
> Just called the UKVI helpline to check that our application is in the system, and the guy was astounded that I was calling for info after just 11 days. I said the stats on the UKVI website shos 71% were processed in 10 days last month, and 86% were done in 15 days. I'm starting to wonder whether those figures are fictitious and not at all realistic. Good job we haven't booked travel...though the waiting is torture!!


Are you priority or non? Those early ranges are most definitely priority. For non priority, those of us with late April biometric dates are still waiting. For priority, I'd guess you're still looking at around 30 working days before you get a decision. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

DCtoUK said:


> Are you priority or non? Those early ranges are most definitely priority. For non priority, those of us with late April biometric dates are still waiting. For priority, I'd guess you're still looking at around 30 working days before you get a decision. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply! We didn't pay for priority and are kicking ourselves! Grrrr....it doesn't say those are priority processing times too!!! How very misleading! The info states the dates are taken from receipt of application (not the biometric appointment), so our timeline starts from 11th July, and 30 days would be 19th August. So it could be later than that. The stats say 100% were completed within 60 days for the last few months, and about 97% within 30 days. 
What countries are you all applying from, or does it make no difference at all? OK, now to devise ways to make the time fly ;-)


----------



## Summerlove10

It does matter where you apply from. Us people from the US have been hearing back around the 60 day mark. Mine was 65 from biometrics that I recieved the decision made email. 



Nel&Jimmy said:


> DCtoUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you priority or non? Those early ranges are most definitely priority. For non priority, those of us with late April biometric dates are still waiting. For priority, I'd guess you're still looking at around 30 working days before you get a decision. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply! We didn't pay for priority and are kicking ourselves! Grrrr....it doesn't say those are priority processing times too!!! How very misleading! The info states the dates are taken from receipt of application (not the biometric appointment), so our timeline starts from 11th July, and 30 days would be 19th August. So it could be later than that. The stats say 100% were completed within 60 days for the last few months, and about 97% within 30 days.
> What countries are you all applying from, or does it make no difference at all? OK, now to devise ways to make the time fly ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## DCtoUK

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Thank you for the reply! We didn't pay for priority and are kicking ourselves! Grrrr....it doesn't say those are priority processing times too!!! How very misleading! The info states the dates are taken from receipt of application (not the biometric appointment), so our timeline starts from 11th July, and 30 days would be 19th August. So it could be later than that. The stats say 100% were completed within 60 days for the last few months, and about 97% within 30 days.
> What countries are you all applying from, or does it make no difference at all? OK, now to devise ways to make the time fly ;-)


A few things: your country of application definitely makes a difference (also why you select country in the processing time menu). Not all of those applications were priority, I'm just guessing that those processed faster most likely were. Third, your application date is your biometric date. That's when they start counting. If you search through this thread, a few people have posted correspondence from UKVI and their emails say they count X number of working days from biometric date.

I'm applying non priority from the States and am currently on day 62 of waiting.

Never great to hear, but we're all in the same boat, so plenty of people to commiserate with here. 😊

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

DCtoUK said:


> A few things: your country of application definitely makes a difference (also why you select country in the processing time menu). Not all of those applications were priority, I'm just guessing that those processed faster most likely were. Third, your application date is your biometric date. That's when they start counting. If you search through this thread, a few people have posted correspondence from UKVI and their emails say they count X number of working days from biometric date.
> 
> I'm applying non priority from the States and am currently on day 62 of waiting.
> 
> Never great to hear, but we're all in the same boat, so plenty of people to commiserate with here. 😊
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk



All I can say is thank you for sharing the info! I wish I'd found this forum before we applied but now we know what we're dealing with, we'll just have to adjust our plans  See....still smiling! Still annoyed that the data on the UKVI site is so misleading, but being a govt dept, it has targets to hit ;-) What a great bunch of people here...you're all great! Nel


----------



## Summerlove10

Just had to say I've finally been APPROVED. Thanks everyone for the support. It's a horrible journey, but it will come to an end!


----------



## ILR1980

Summerlove10 said:


> Just had to say I've finally been APPROVED. Thanks everyone for the support. It's a horrible journey, but it will come to an end!


Finally : D congrats 

Its time to relax now


----------



## Mangala1

Congrats!!!Been following your time line!All the best we thank God!


----------



## visspresident

Summerlove10 said:


> Just had to say I've finally been APPROVED. Thanks everyone for the support. It's a horrible journey, but it will come to an end!


AWESOME!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Summerlove10 said:


> Just had to say I've finally been APPROVED. Thanks everyone for the support. It's a horrible journey, but it will come to an end!


Yay!!! So happy for you  What a huge relief it must be! 
How many days has it taken?!


----------



## LCScotland

Yes Summerlove! Congratulations finally


----------



## Marley555

Summerlove10 said:


> Just had to say I've finally been APPROVED. Thanks everyone for the support. It's a horrible journey, but it will come to an end!


Wicked!!


----------



## zazumtl

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations


----------



## DCtoUK

Summerlove10 said:


> Just had to say I've finally been APPROVED. Thanks everyone for the support. It's a horrible journey, but it will come to an end!


Congrats to you! What a relief!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerlove10

Thanks all!! Couldn't be happier! Hope the good news keeps coming in!


----------



## sj786

Summerlove10 said:


> Just had to say I've finally been APPROVED. Thanks everyone for the support. It's a horrible journey, but it will come to an end!


congratulation, really happy for you .


----------



## Batba1

Summerlove10 said:


> Just had to say I've finally been APPROVED. Thanks everyone for the support. It's a horrible journey, but it will come to an end!




CONGRATULATIONS!!! Huge relief isn't it...hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neurock15

Summerlove10 said:


> Thanks all!! Couldn't be happier! Hope the good news keeps coming in!


CONGRATULATIONS SUMMERLOVE!!!!

We emailed last Saturday and finally saw that it has been processed..... waiting on official Sheffield email now and then hopefully package within the next week or so!

Current timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Visa: Fiance Visa (non-priority)
Biometrics:15th April 2016
Application arrived at Sheffield: 27th April 2016
Inquiry service update stating visa processed:22nd July 2016
Official email:*pending*
Passport returned:*pending*
Current timeline from application date: 62 days


----------



## Yank&BritPie

Summerlove10 said:


> Just had to say I've finally been APPROVED. Thanks everyone for the support. It's a horrible journey, but it will come to an end!


Congratulations Summerlove!


----------



## Yank&BritPie

Well I definitely didn't think I was going to get to say this so soon after last week's setback but IT CAME, IT CAME! Day 89 from the receipt of my application and day 71 from the biometrics, the postman knocked with my approval, passports, and supporting documents.  The actual card will come through in 10 days. Thank you everyone for you help and just so you know I got no warning email or letter in advance so that is not always a definite! Good luck for everyone else still holding on...

Country applying from: USA (from inside the UK)
Type of visa applied for: SET-M (non priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17th March 2016
Date biometrics taken: 14th April 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:18th March 2016
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield
Projected timeline given:6 months
Date approval received with supporting document by post: 26th July, 2016 (!!)
Date your visa was received: due to arrive by 9th August


----------



## samir.abdallah

Summerlove10 said:


> Thanks all!! Couldn't be happier! Hope the good news keeps coming in!


Congratulations, I was new to the forum but saw your name pop up a number of times helping others, so glad you got yours.


----------



## samir.abdallah

Yank&BritPie said:


> Well I definitely didn't think I was going to get to say this so soon after last week's setback but IT CAME, IT CAME! Day 89 from the receipt of my application and day 71 from the biometrics, the postman knocked with my approval, passports, and supporting documents.  The actual card will come through in 10 days. Thank you everyone for you help and just so you know I got no warning email or letter in advance so that is not always a definite! Good luck for everyone else still holding on...
> 
> Country applying from: USA (from inside the UK)
> Type of visa applied for: SET-M (non priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 17th March 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 14th April 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:18th March 2016
> Office location processing your visa:Sheffield
> Projected timeline given:6 months
> Date approval received with supporting document by post: 26th July, 2016 (!!)
> Date your visa was received: due to arrive by 9th August


Congrats, however can i ask why yours took soo long and even projected was 6 months? is it a spouse visa?


----------



## mewlah88

Good to see those who got their decisions last week getting their documents this week, zazumatl you will be soon! 

Let's hope for some more decisions by the end of today!


----------



## bluesky2015

Hi,

I know i have posted this before, but i want to make sure if I am on a right track. Below is my timeline:

I was issued my first spouse visa within the UK and the issue date was 01/12/2014 and its valid until 01/06/2017. 

According to my calculations, I should apply no later than May 3rd, 2017 or any date on April 2017. 
Please let me if I am right.

I will appreciate your help in this regard.

Thank you.


----------



## Yank&BritPie

Hi Samir, 

If you look in my timeline you will see that the visa I applied for was the 'SET-M'. This is the visa to *settle* in the UK as a spouse of a UK citizen. This is my 3rd (and hopefully final) visa. The first was a visa in 2012 to move from the US to the UK as a spouse. The next was a further leave to remain visa made from inside the UK in 2014. Because my original application was made before they changed the rules in the Summer of 2012, I was now able to apply from within the UK for settlement in 2016. The processing period for this visa is unfortunately a whopping 6 months and there are no check ups or processing standards available within that period. That means I wasn't quite in the same boat as the 60-dayers from overseas but luckily I didn't have to wait too much longer. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## nyclon

No, you're not. You can apply no earlier than 28 days before expiration. So you can apply between 28 days before expiration and expiration.

So the earliest you can apply in 4 May 2017.


----------



## visspresident

Ahh, congrats neurock15 and Yank&BritPie! Hearing your good news was a wonderful thing to wake up to! Hopefully more good news rolls in for the rest of us waiting today!


----------



## B.abdalwahed

Batba1 said:


> Got my visa !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesky2015

nyclon said:


> No, you're not. You can apply no earlier than 28 days before expiration. So you can apply between 28 days before expiration and expiration.
> 
> So the earliest you can apply in 4 May 2017.


Thank you nyclon for your reply. So I can submit my online application only in May 4th, 2017 no later no sooner.

I would also like to know if the day I submit my online application is counted as my application date or the day I go in person for my premium interview ?

Thank you in advance for your kind reply.


----------



## Batba1

B.abdalwahed said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks a lot brother...Did you get my messages?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Islandgurl

Hello everyone, 
I'm new to this forum and just wanted to post my timeline. 

Please list the following:
Country applying from: Jamaica
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online June 23,2016
Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 29, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 30 days
Date your visa was received: Still waiting... (Currently on day 22 from biometrics)


----------



## Rauskel

This board has been a great help. Here's my timeline so far:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online July 11, 2016
Date biometrics taken: July 19
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS says signed for July 21st. Email confirmation July 26th.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Waiting!


----------



## visspresident

Emailed UKVI a few days ago (before I hit day 60) asking for an update. Just got an email back:

"Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration enquiry service.

We have received a response from the Decision Making Centre following our
request for information on your visa application, which was the following
quote:

" As we are still within our service standards an update will not be
provided."

We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or
should you need to contact us again, please refer to our website at
https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/"

:lol: They might as well have replied "go f yourself!" Ah well...today is day 61 for me!


----------



## DCtoUK

visspresident said:


> Emailed UKVI a few days ago (before I hit day 60) asking for an update. Just got an email back:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration enquiry service.
> 
> We have received a response from the Decision Making Centre following our
> request for information on your visa application, which was the following
> quote:
> 
> " As we are still within our service standards an update will not be
> provided."
> 
> We hope that this has answered your query. For any further details, or
> should you need to contact us again, please refer to our website at
> https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/"
> 
> They might as well have replied "go f yourself!" Ah well...today is day 61 for me!


I feel like that's what they mean with every form email. 😂

I submitted an enquiry a couple days ago (post 60 days) and they didn't even respond. Gotta love it. Day 63 and (unfortunately) counting!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## samir.abdallah

Yank&BritPie said:


> Hi Samir,
> 
> If you look in my timeline you will see that the visa I applied for was the 'SET-M'. This is the visa to *settle* in the UK as a spouse of a UK citizen. This is my 3rd (and hopefully final) visa. The first was a visa in 2012 to move from the US to the UK as a spouse. The next was a further leave to remain visa made from inside the UK in 2014. Because my original application was made before they changed the rules in the Summer of 2012, I was now able to apply from within the UK for settlement in 2016. The processing period for this visa is unfortunately a whopping 6 months and there are no check ups or processing standards available within that period. That means I wasn't quite in the same boat as the 60-dayers from overseas but luckily I didn't have to wait too much longer.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Ohh ok thanks for that detailed response. congratulations again.


----------



## nyclon

bluesky2015 said:


> Thank you nyclon for your reply. So I can submit my online application only in May 4th, 2017 no later no sooner.


That is not what I said. The *earliest* you can apply is 28 days before visa expiration. You can apply anytime from that date *up until expiration date*.



> I would also like to know if the day I submit my online application is counted as my application date or the day I go in person for my premium interview ?


There is no online application for FLR (M). You download and fill in the application and if you are going to do an in person appointment you bring it with you to your appointment. If you are booking a premium appointment application date is the date of your appointment.


----------



## visspresident

DCtoUK said:


> I feel like that's what they mean with every form email. 😂
> 
> I submitted an enquiry a couple days ago (post 60 days) and they didn't even respond. Gotta love it. Day 63 and (unfortunately) counting!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Ahahah right?! :rofl: Our day will come SOON! I know it!


----------



## samir.abdallah

haha I emailed them on day 33 I wonder what reply i will get lol i think i will get a reply for an update tomorrow.


----------



## Toby1988

*Post your UK visa timeline here!*

Received decision has been made email on settlement priority application in one day from BHC New Delhi. Hoping for a positive response tomorrow. Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salahsharief

Islandgurl said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new to this forum and just wanted to post my timeline.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: Jamaica
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online June 23,2016
> Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 29, 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 30 days
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting... (Currently on day 22 from biometrics)


Hey, please keep me updated on your progress. I'm in a similar situation (26th day on priority from USA) and i'm starting to get worried; from reading others i haven't seen it take this long.


----------



## Islandgurl

salahsharief said:


> Hey, please keep me updated on your progress. I'm in a similar situation (26th day on priority from USA) and i'm starting to get worried; from reading others i haven't seen it take this long.


Will do!! 

I know what u mean but everyone who did priority was granted between day 15 - 32 so fingers crossed we will hear something by next week. If not by then we can escalate our case.


----------



## bluesky2015

nyclon said:


> That is not what I said. The *earliest* you can apply is 28 days before visa expiration. You can apply anytime from that date *up until expiration date*.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no online application for FLR (M). You download and fill in the application and if you are going to do an in person appointment you bring it with you to your appointment. If you are booking a premium appointment application date is the date of your appointment.


Thank you so much nylcon for the clarification. I highly appreciate it.


----------



## Alui

Got an email today saying my EEA family permit application was approved. It took only 3 business days. I am so excited.


----------



## carolime

salahsharief said:


> Hey, please keep me updated on your progress. I'm in a similar situation (26th day on priority from USA) and i'm starting to get worried; from reading others i haven't seen it take this long.


I am also on day 22 on priority from USA. Fingers crossed we'll hear something by this week.


----------



## DCtoUK

Finally got a response from the enquiry service and they sent me the canned email to escalate (still no updates). I already sent it back in, so maybe I'll have summerlove's luck and get a decision tomorrow! On to day 64

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## fpatel10

DCtoUK said:


> Finally got a response from the enquiry service and they sent me the canned email to escalate (still no updates). I already sent it back in, so maybe I'll have summerlove's luck and get a decision tomorrow! On to day 64
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


I got the same email as well today. Im hoping it means something but not keeping my hopes too high...week 11..


----------



## safa2016

Hi all
I have post a new thread with my visa refusal letter. Kindly spare some time to go through and suggest. Thanks 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/1109793-uk-spouse-visa-refusal-letter.html


----------



## IBI

I'm new to this forum and just wanted to post my timeline.

Please list the following:
Country applying from: ZAMBIA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 12th May 2016
Date biometrics taken: 18th May 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19th May 2016
Office location processing your visa: No Idea, Pretoria i think...
Projected timeline given: 30 days
Date your visa was received: Still waiting... (Currently on day 50 from biometrics)

Stressed out big time now......

No Updates... Got an email regarding escalation but after replied, i heard nothing back....

**** SHOULD HAVE GONE PRIORITY***********


----------



## sunoo

Hi Everyone,

Anyone from Pakistan waiting over 60 days on non priority spouse visa?

Regards

sunoo


----------



## samir.abdallah

samir.abdallah said:


> @Mangala1 thanks for the advice and support.
> 
> Will keep you posted, I am about to email them on behalf of my wife.


@Mangala1

Im not sure if this has been covered already, however I emailed them and go this reply:

""Dear xxxxxxx,

Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas and Immigration
International Enquiry Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status ( GWFxxxxxxxxxx and date of
birth xx/xx/xxxx) and found that there are no current updates. This could
be because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
have provided above are incorrect.

If it is the former you may contact us at a later stage once our records
have been updated. We will be happy to give you the current status of your
application. If the information provided is incorrect then please provide
the 9-digit GWF number and the date of birth of the applicant.
Alternatively, once the process has been completed and a decision has been
made the visa application centre will be in contact as per process.

Though we try our best to complete the visa application process in 15
working days, each application is subject to an individual assessment and
processing times may vary, hence applicants are requested to be patient and
wait for the processing to be completed. You can check how long you'll have
to wait for a decision on your visa application in your country (if you
applied from outside the UK) by entering your details at the following
link: https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times. Please note that the actual
processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.

We have service level standards for processing UK visa applications. We
will process 90% of non-settlement applications within 3 weeks, 98% within
6 weeks and 100% within 12 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date;
and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken
date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.
Please note that we define 1 week as 5 working days.

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
appropriate country, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete
as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.""

Just wondering whether anyone has had a similar response? as the DOB and GWF are both correct, but i am worried that they dont have anything on their side! or is it normal?

thanks


----------



## IBI

It is normal. I have also had the same reply many times


----------



## samir.abdallah

IBI said:


> I'm new to this forum and just wanted to post my timeline.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: ZAMBIA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 12th May 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 18th May 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19th May 2016
> Office location processing your visa: No Idea, Pretoria i think...
> Projected timeline given: 30 days
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting... (Currently on day 50 from biometrics)
> 
> Stressed out big time now......
> 
> No Updates... Got an email regarding escalation but after replied, i heard nothing back....
> 
> **** SHOULD HAVE GONE PRIORITY***********


I think in Africa it is processed at South Africa Pretoria, good luck i think you should be hearing soon as another member received his confirmation around 52 days applying from Congo and i am looking at around the same timeline where my wife is applying from Tanzania.

Good luck keep us posted, hopefully you hear something this week.


----------



## kavo01

Islandgurl said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new to this forum and just wanted to post my timeline.
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: Jamaica
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online June 23,2016
> Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 29, 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 30 days
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting... (Currently on day 22 from biometrics)


 I always thought that in Jamaica you do the biometrics on the same day that you submit your application why do you get bio done 4days after submit your application?


----------



## IBI

Samir,

thanks for reply....

Hope you get your good news sooon


----------



## Islandgurl

kavo01 said:


> I always thought that in Jamaica you do the biometrics on the same day that you submit your application why do you get bio done 4days after submit your application?


 I considered submission as the day when the application was paid for online but I guess I could be wrong. However, a signed copy of the form was handed in at the bio,
I will clarify that in previous post.


----------



## Mangala1

Hey 

I wouldn't worry as they are generic email.I revived the same email numerous times! Even 1 day before I got the descion email .Not to worry.


----------



## Mangala1

samir.abdallah said:


> I think in Africa it is processed at South Africa Pretoria, good luck i think you should be hearing soon as another member received his confirmation around 52 days applying from Congo and i am looking at around the same timeline where my wife is applying from Tanzania.
> 
> Good luck keep us posted, hopefully you hear something this week.


Hey should receive a response soon as my timeline was also may.You are looking at maybe the 2nd week of August. I just realised that on my descion made letter it was dated the 12th of July but I didn't get the email until the 14th of July.I'm guessing they need to do administration work before sending out the email.Keeping you in prayers all will be well!


----------



## neurock15

Current timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Visa: Fiance Visa (non-priority)
Biometrics:15th April 2016
Application arrived at Sheffield: 27th April 2016
Inquiry service update stating visa processed:22nd July 2016
Official email: 26th July 2016
Passport returned: being shipped, scheduled for 28th July 2016

Current timeline from application date to receive official email: 62 days


----------



## salahsharief

carolime said:


> I am also on day 22 on priority from USA. Fingers crossed we'll hear something by this week.


Yeah? I honestly wasn't expecting it to be like this, plus the further unnecessary delays (earliest biometrics appointment was 2 weeks away; package took a week to be delivered because it was intercepted at Stanstead airport to be 'randomly' checked) - I've had to cancel my honeymoon and my wife is starting to lose hope, but have to stay strong. It sounds evil but it makes me feel better that there are others who have waited 20+ working days too..at least its not an exception (I hope you get yours immediately)


----------



## mewlah88

Hi Guys,

Good to see a decision come in this week, congrats neurock! 

I emailed for a status update and it's the first time I received the escalation email, wondering if it's worth even escalating before the 60 day mark? (I am on day 56)

Those who did escalate, what did you reply to the following sections:

Type of Escalation:
Reason for Escalation:


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good to see a decision come in this week, congrats neurock!
> 
> I emailed for a status update and it's the first time I received the escalation email, wondering if it's worth even escalating before the 60 day mark? (I am on day 56)
> 
> Those who did escalate, what did you reply to the following sections:
> 
> Type of Escalation:
> Reason for Escalation:


I sent them enquiry on day 50, they responded with an escalation email so I got this response . I am now on day 53

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry
service.

Based on your information, you have applied for a settlement visa. Please
allow around 12 weeks for your application to be processed. During this
time, there may be no update on your application until the decision on your
application is made.

During your application, please ensure to check your email including your
spam/junk/promotion folders to see if you have received any email concerned
to your application.


----------



## mewlah88

sj786 said:


> I sent them enquiry on day 50, they responded with an escalation email so I got this response . I am now on day 53
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International enquiry
> service.
> 
> Based on your information, you have applied for a settlement visa. Please
> allow around 12 weeks for your application to be processed. During this
> time, there may be no update on your application until the decision on your
> application is made.
> 
> During your application, please ensure to check your email including your
> spam/junk/promotion folders to see if you have received any email concerned
> to your application.


That's the main reason I'm hesitant to escalate. I think I'll sit on this email and reply back when I hit the 60 day mark, only 4 days to go anyway.


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> That's the main reason I'm hesitant to escalate. I think I'll sit on this email and reply back when I hit the 60 day mark, only 4 days to go anyway.


yes just 4 more days , send them enquiry on your day 61. I am also waiting to hit day 61 and then I will send them an other email. 

Also they only send you an escalation email if you ask them a question in your query. 

I sent them another email yesterday with a simple question that I would like to check my application status and then I got a reply that there is no current updates yet.

If you just want to check your application status then just select from the tab ' I would like to check my application status. Like this they will reply you back with a generic email whether there is no updates or Decision Made. I would suggest to do an escalation email after when you hit day 61 . hope this helps .


----------



## kavo01

Islandgurl said:


> I considered submission as the day when the application was paid for online but I guess I could be wrong. However, a signed copy of the form was handed in at the bio,
> I will clarify that in previous post.


Ok hope you get your visa soon keep me posted.


----------



## Pti2323

Asad1232009 said:


> Anyone else applying from pakistan with priority?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I did priority from Pakistan. biometrics on 14/07/16 and sent docs sheffield on 20/07/16

when did you apply ?


----------



## DCtoUK

mewlah88 said:


> That's the main reason I'm hesitant to escalate. I think I'll sit on this email and reply back when I hit the 60 day mark, only 4 days to go anyway.


I just sent in the requested escalation info, so I'll let you know if anything even comes of it. I'm skeptical, at best lol

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## IBI

Hi Mangala,

Just wanted to know, how long after you got the decision email, did the passports arrive in your hand?


----------



## sj786

are you guys counting from the day when bio metric was taken or from the next day of Bio metric ? , I am bit confused here. I am counting from the next day.


----------



## DCtoUK

sj786 said:


> are you guys counting from the day when bio metric was taken or from the next day of Bio metric ? , I am bit confused here. I am counting from the next day.


I've been counting the day after as day 1

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Islandgurl

kavo01 said:


> Ok hope you get your visa soon keep me posted.


Will do


----------



## Mangala1

IBI said:


> Hi Mangala,
> 
> Just wanted to know, how long after you got the decision email, did the passports arrive in your hand?


Hey,

I got the descion made email on the 14th of July and had passport in my hand on the 20th July.

The visa was printed on my passport from the 19th of July.


----------



## salahsharief

JUST GOT THE DECISION MADE EMAIL!!! 

Should i expect further communication from them? Or simply the document after a few days. Sorry if this has already been asked


----------



## DCtoUK

salahsharief said:


> JUST GOT THE DECISION MADE EMAIL!!!
> 
> Should i expect further communication from them? Or simply the document after a few days. Sorry if this has already been asked


Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Islandgurl

salahsharief said:


> JUST GOT THE DECISION MADE EMAIL!!!
> 
> Should i expect further communication from them? Or simply the document after a few days. Sorry if this has already been asked


Congrats!!


----------



## Toby1988

*Post your UK visa timeline here!*



Toby1988 said:


> Received decision has been made email on settlement priority application in one day from BHC New Delhi. Hoping for a positive response tomorrow. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Granted entry clearance for fiancé. I guess mine is the fastest one here.. Biometric done on 25/07/2016, decision made email on 26/07/2016 and received passport with entry clearance on 27/07/2016 from BHC in New Delhi.

I guess if your paperwork is great then no need of wait and thank god I opted for priority. 

Positive thoughts to people awaiting their visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Dear NUSRAT TARIQUE,

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status and found it is yet to be
assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO). 

Your visa application centre or the entry clearance officer (ECO) will
contact you once a decision has been made or, if necessary, during the
consideration of your application. 

Please note: The visa application will be processed and decided by the
British High Commission. Neither our department, nor any of our staff, play
any part or influence the outcome of the visa application.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Got this enqury from immigration office .when i asked


----------



## DCtoUK

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Dear NUSRAT TARIQUE,
> 
> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status and found it is yet to be
> assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer (ECO).
> 
> Your visa application centre or the entry clearance officer (ECO) will
> contact you once a decision has been made or, if necessary, during the
> consideration of your application.
> 
> Please note: The visa application will be processed and decided by the
> British High Commission. Neither our department, nor any of our staff, play
> any part or influence the outcome of the visa application.


This is their standard message and probably what you'll get every time you submit an enquiry. Their emails are canned responses, so, unfortunately, you mostly just have to wait. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Asad1232009

Pti2323 said:


> I did priority from Pakistan. biometrics on 14/07/16 and sent docs sheffield on 20/07/16
> 
> when did you apply ?


bio 30/06/16
received docs by royal mail 01/07/16
email confirmation 06/07/16
awaiting still


mewlah88 said:


> That's the main reason I'm hesitant to escalate. I think I'll sit on this email and reply back when I hit the 60 day mark, only 4 days to go anyway.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pti2323

Asad1232009 said:


> bio 30/06/16
> received docs by royal mail 01/07/16
> email confirmation 06/07/16
> awaiting still
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I requested original docs back when sending it to Sheffield , and today I received them back, only aft two days with them. It's kinda weird


----------



## Asad1232009

Pti2323 said:


> I requested original docs back when sending it to Sheffield , and today I received them back, only aft two days with them. It's kinda weird


why did you request them? did you withdraw your applocation

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pti2323

Asad1232009 said:


> why did you request them? did you withdraw your applocation
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No I sent house deeds and everything, So we wrote that these docs are important and should be returned back to us (read somewhere they sometimes keep originals too)

Now they have sent the docs back. Probably they have scanned it or something


----------



## Asad1232009

Thats sounds a little strange
They only keep them if you do not provide copies 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## salahsharief

Islandgurl said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you. you should expect yours in the next 2-3 days


----------



## Asad1232009

When one receives an email in response to a status check they say it has been processed do you also get an official email from sheffield?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexanForBritain

*Timeline: Spouse, USA, Priority*

Got my visa today! Here's my timeline for those interested:
Type: Spouse settlement (Priority)
Applying from: USA
Online application submitted: 15 June
Biometrics appointment: 20 June 
Documents mailed: 21 June 
Documents delivered: 23 June 
Email confirming receipt of documents: 27 June
Email informing decision made: 25 July 
Visa received: 27 July 
So I think that's 23 working days (counting from 27 June email)


----------



## salahsharief

TexanForBritain said:


> Got my visa today! Here's my timeline for those interested:
> Type: Spouse settlement (Priority)
> Applying from: USA
> Online application submitted: 15 June
> Biometrics appointment: 20 June
> Documents mailed: 21 June
> Documents delivered: 23 June
> Email confirming receipt of documents: 27 June
> Email informing decision made: 25 July
> Visa received: 27 July
> So I think that's 23 working days (counting from 27 June email)


Congrats! We did biometrics on same day. Got my email today.


----------



## Asif316uk

Type of visa applied for: Settlement/spouse from Pakistan. (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 01/07/2016
Date biometrics taken: 11/07/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/07/2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield/Mirpur
Projected timeline given: 
Date your visa was received:

Received the application received email on the 19/07/2016

Not heard anything since, do I start counting from bio date or the 19/07/2016 when I received email?

Also I know it's a theory but I received a VAF number in the Application received email, anyone had any experience in the same?


----------



## DCtoUK

Asif316uk said:


> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/spouse from Pakistan. (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 01/07/2016
> Date biometrics taken: 11/07/2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/07/2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield/Mirpur
> Projected timeline given:
> Date your visa was received:
> 
> Received the application received email on the 19/07/2016
> 
> Not heard anything since, do I start counting from bio date or the 19/07/2016 when I received email?
> 
> Also I know it's a theory but I received a VAF number in the Application received email, anyone had any experience in the same?


You start counting from the biometric date. I think everyone receives a VAF number, though I'm not sure. I know a few people say they have, and I did, also.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## carolime

salahsharief said:


> JUST GOT THE DECISION MADE EMAIL!!!
> 
> Should i expect further communication from them? Or simply the document after a few days. Sorry if this has already been asked


Congrats!


----------



## Asad1232009

Anyone else got an update then official email to confirm application has been processed 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

Asad1232009 said:


> Anyone else got an update then official email to confirm application has been processed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You will soon get email or SMS for collecting your passport from local VAC..stay calm and give them few days


----------



## LCScotland

I happened to read our email from Sheffield again and noticed that the wording was 'your online application has been received'. It has me wondering why it only mentioned the online part of our application and not the whole thing. It does also say that the application is being prepared for consideration by an ECO however. We are at the the 'what does it mean?' and 'what if it means...' stage. :eyes:


----------



## DCtoUK

LCScotland said:


> I happened to read our email from Sheffield again and noticed that the wording was 'your online application has been received'. It has me wondering why it only mentioned the online part of our application and not the whole thing. It does also say that the application is being prepared for consideration by an ECO however. We are at the the 'what does it mean?' and 'what if it means...' stage. :eyes:


That's the normal form email for receipt (mine was the same). Nothing to worry about from that wording!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## LCScotland

Thanks DCtoUK!


----------



## sj786

DCtoUK said:


> I just sent in the requested escalation info, so I'll let you know if anything even comes of it. I'm skeptical, at best lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


hi, have you heard anything back from them , I hope you will be the next happy person


----------



## DCtoUK

sj786 said:


> hi, have you heard anything back from them , I hope you will be the next happy person


I did finally, but nothing useful lol.

With regards to your query, we have passed on your information to the
relevant department so they can investigate this matter. We appreciate your
patience whilst this is being looked into.

Oh well. Day 65 today and this was my original travel date. Can't be much longer now, hopefully.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

DCtoUK said:


> I did finally, but nothing useful lol.
> 
> With regards to your query, we have passed on your information to the
> relevant department so they can investigate this matter. We appreciate your
> patience whilst this is being looked into.
> 
> Oh well. Day 65 today and this was my original travel date. Can't be much longer now, hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


ahhh thats Sad . I am sure now they have notified visa ppl and soon you will get good news ! you are almost there.


----------



## samir.abdallah

IBI said:


> Samir,
> 
> thanks for reply....
> 
> Hope you get your good news sooon


@Ibi 

I assume you haven't heard anything yet? as you are now hitting the same timeline as Mangala1 at around 52 days, I hope you get a decision made email today or tomorrow, or early monday.

Please keep us posted, trying to put some expectations for us applicants in Africa.

thanks


----------



## DCtoUK

sj786 said:


> ahhh thats Sad . I am sure now they have notified visa ppl and soon you will get good news ! you are almost there.


I hope so, too! Thanks for the encouragement 😀

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Yazzy

Country applying from: Bangladesh, Dhaka
Type of Visa: UK Fiancé Visa
Date of application submitted online: 21/06/16
Date Documents submitted in person: 28/06/16
Biometric taken: 28/06/16
Sms received that visa application has been forwarded to UKVI: 28/06/16
Office Location processing visa: India 
Project Timeline: 30-90 working days
Date visa received: Still waiting......


----------



## Pti2323

any one sent documents to sheffield after 18/07/16 ????? if yes have they sent the docs back to you ??


----------



## IBI

@ Samir

I have sent them 2 update requests, one on saturday and one yesterday and have heard nothing back.

My other status updates were replied to within 24 hours but this time i have received nothing...

Really stressed out now..

Whole process beginning to frustrate me.....


----------



## samir.abdallah

IBI said:


> @ Samir
> 
> I have sent them 2 update requests, one on saturday and one yesterday and have heard nothing back.
> 
> My other status updates were replied to within 24 hours but this time i have received nothing...
> 
> Really stressed out now..
> 
> Whole process beginning to frustrate me.....


Sorry to hear that dude, but I have a feeling your day is tomorrow or monday/tuesday I have heard from other forums the south africa pretoria guys are really good.

Hope for the best for this week or next, im positive your up.


----------



## IBI

Thanks Samir...
Your positive thinking has got me feeling a bit better...


----------



## Mangala1

IBI said:


> @ Samir
> 
> I have sent them 2 update requests, one on saturday and one yesterday and have heard nothing back.
> 
> My other status updates were replied to within 24 hours but this time i have received nothing...
> 
> Really stressed out now..
> 
> Whole process beginning to frustrate me.....


Don't worry brother the process is long but when the visa arrives other will be worth it Keep strong as I mentioned d before I got a no update 2 days before getting the descion email made.

Don't emphasise too much on the emails.They are generic.It will be well.


----------



## zazumtl

I got my visa  thank you for all your support. 

Good luck to all those waiting.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

zazumtl said:


> I got my visa  thank you for all your support.
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting.


CONGRATS!!!! Really happy for you - it must feel amazing!!

To all those still waiting, keep smiling....it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## Williams_84

DCtoUK said:


> I just sent in the requested escalation info, so I'll let you know if anything even comes of it. I'm skeptical, at best lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


My husband called when I was at day 59 or 60 and officially got it escalated. I rec'd an escalation confirmation (case number?) number and everything. I honestly don't think it's helped... I"m at day 64 now. However, I got an e-mail today asking for more information. It's something my husband needs to provide, so he will send what they are asking for tomorrow morning. Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Williams_84

Asad1232009 said:


> When one receives an email in response to a status check they say it has been processed do you also get an official email from sheffield?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes, usually. Sheffield almost always sends the official e-mail and will send it regardless of what you have/have not gotten from the visa check people (UKVI for me). However, I've seen people get their actual visa before they get the Sheffield e-mail.


----------



## DCtoUK

Williams_84 said:


> My husband called when I was at day 59 or 60 and officially got it escalated. I rec'd an escalation confirmation (case number?) number and everything. I honestly don't think it's helped... I"m at day 64 now. However, I got an e-mail today asking for more information. It's something my husband needs to provide, so he will send what they are asking for tomorrow morning. Have you heard anything yet?


Nothing! I did get an escalation case number, but I assume that's just to placate people. If they asked for more documents, though, that's a great sign! It's being looked at and probably means it'll be approved with the extra doc. Keep me posted!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Williams_84

zazumtl said:


> I got my visa  thank you for all your support.
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Williams_84

DCtoUK said:


> Nothing! I did get an escalation case number, but I assume that's just to placate people. If they asked for more documents, though, that's a great sign! It's being looked at and probably means it'll be approved with the extra doc. Keep me posted!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


I totally thought the same thing about the escalation number.


----------



## Williams_84

Summerlove10 said:


> Thanks all!! Couldn't be happier! Hope the good news keeps coming in!


By the way, Congratulations!!!! Seriously! This made me cry a little. I am so happy for you!! I have been on a work trip all week, so I"m just catching up on the forum today.


----------



## ILR1980

Williams_84 said:


> My husband called when I was at day 59 or 60 and officially got it escalated. I rec'd an escalation confirmation (case number?) number and everything. I honestly don't think it's helped... I"m at day 64 now. However, I got an e-mail today asking for more information. It's something my husband needs to provide, so he will send what they are asking for tomorrow morning. Have you heard anything yet?


Whats your biometric date ? I was on day 53 when i received email form shieffield that *" Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible "* so i assume they should complete your application within 60 working days or should let applicant know why there is delay


----------



## DCtoUK

ILR1980 said:


> Whats your biometric date ? I was on day 53 when i received email form shieffield that *" Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible "* so i assume they should complete your application within 60 working days or should let applicant know why there is delay


In theory, I think they're supposed to, also. I'm at day 65 today, though (bio on April 26), and the only communication I've received from Sheffield is the initial documents received email, and responses from the enquiry service. No email regarding passing the 60 day/12 week mark.


----------



## Williams_84

ILR1980 said:


> Whats your biometric date ? I was on day 53 when i received email form shieffield that *" Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible "* so i assume they should complete your application within 60 working days or should let applicant know why there is delay


My biometric date was April 26, 2016. I am at day 65. I am so sorry you received that e-mail. You're the only person I've seen with an e-mail like that since I"ve been on this site. Unfortunately, I think that means the 60-day timeline is out the window for you. Which is terrible. They never let me know whey there was a delay at the 60-day mark. Ha! They have barely let me know anything. I've gotten at least 20 "status update" e-mails, both before and after the 60-day mark, and the status updates have not been helpful.


----------



## ILR1980

DCtoUK said:


> In theory, I think they're supposed to, also. I'm at day 65 today, though (bio on April 26), and the only communication I've received from Sheffield is the initial documents received email, and responses from the enquiry service. No email regarding passing the 60 day/12 week mark.


I was told that they give maximum 6 hours to a single application if straight forward so can be decided within same day.. i assume that they have extra load of applications right now which are causing delay as many of you are crossing 60 working days without receiving any notice from them..process was much faster in early months of 2016


----------



## DCtoUK

ILR1980 said:


> I was told that they give maximum 6 hours to a single application if straight forward so can be decided within same day.. i assume that they have extra load of applications right now which are causing delay as many of you are crossing 60 working days without receiving any notice from them..process was much faster in early months of 2016


I think so, too. Hopefully we all hear something soon!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Williams_84

Here are some timeline updates. Batba, I should have put you on here but I never did... This timeline only contains info for people who are non-priority, applying from the US and have been waiting over 50 days. 

Name------------	Visa Type--------	Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio 
Yank&BritPie----Spouse - NP-----4/14/2016------7/26/2016-------72 
Summerlove10--Spouse - NP----4/19/2016------7/21/2016-------64 
zazumtl----------Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016------7/25/2016-------62 
Williams_84-----Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016--------------------------65 
DCtoUK----------Settlement - NP--4/26/2016-------------------------65 
visspresident----Fiance - NP-------4/29/2016-------------------------62 
fpatel10----------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------54 
mewlah88	-------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------54 
sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------53 
Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------50


----------



## ILR1980

Williams_84 said:


> My biometric date was April 26, 2016. I am at day 65. I am so sorry you received that e-mail. You're the only person I've seen with an e-mail like that since I"ve been on this site. Unfortunately, I think that means the 60-day timeline is out the window for you. Which is terrible. They never let me know whey there was a delay at the 60-day mark. Ha! They have barely let me know anything. I've gotten at least 20 "status update" e-mails, both before and after the 60-day mark, and the status updates have not been helpful.


lol its fine . my experience with UKVI is not that good and its not first experience either as i know very well how they work because has been involved with them in long process of appeal in the past  my spouse application was as straightforward as you can get. my wife has been issued spouse visa earlier when i was on post study work visa ..maybe this delay is because of my twins who are applying first time from outside UK

I think you guys will hear it soon so stay positive ..may be its just delay of few days but as said they can open your document bundle and can decide it on same day so just wait for that lucky day. Good luck to all of you


----------



## DCtoUK

Williams_84 said:


> Here are some timeline updates. Batba, I should have put you on here but I never did... This timeline only contains info for people who are non-priority, applying from the US and have been waiting over 50 days.
> 
> Name------------	Visa Type--------	Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> Yank&BritPie----Spouse - NP-----4/14/2016------7/26/2016-------72
> Summerlove10--Spouse - NP----4/19/2016------7/21/2016-------64
> zazumtl----------Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016------7/25/2016-------62
> Williams_84-----Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016--------------------------65
> DCtoUK----------Settlement - NP--4/26/2016-------------------------65
> visspresident----Fiance - NP-------4/29/2016-------------------------62
> fpatel10----------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------54
> mewlah88	-------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------54
> sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------53
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------50


Thanks for putting this together! It's really helpful.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Williams_84 said:


> Here are some timeline updates. Batba, I should have put you on here but I never did... This timeline only contains info for people who are non-priority, applying from the US and have been waiting over 50 days.
> 
> Name------------	Visa Type--------	Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> Yank&BritPie----Spouse - NP-----4/14/2016------7/26/2016-------72
> Summerlove10--Spouse - NP----4/19/2016------7/21/2016-------64
> zazumtl----------Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016------7/25/2016-------62
> Williams_84-----Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016--------------------------65
> DCtoUK----------Settlement - NP--4/26/2016-------------------------65
> visspresident----Fiance - NP-------4/29/2016-------------------------62
> fpatel10----------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------54
> mewlah88	-------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------54
> sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------53
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------50


Thank you for taking the time to put this list together. Not what anyone wants to see, but it's better to be realistic! If only the UKVI processing times data was this accurate ;-) Amazing if all of these fall into the 3% or so who weren't processed within the timelines stated by UKVI. It'll help those who are applying now to make an informed choice about paying the priority fee. I've got a huge bruise on my leg from kicking myself for not paying it ;-) 
Nel


----------



## zazumtl

Williams_84 said:


> zazumtl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for all your support.
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!
Click to expand...


Thank you! I know youve been waiting along time but it'll happen soon  keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## zazumtl

I find the times they give you on the UKVI website are fairly accurate. I think it's the best way to gage how long your application can take because it does vary considerably from city to city.


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

Country applying from: USA 
Type of Visa: Settlement (Husband)
Application submitted online: 19/07/16 
Date Documents submitted to Sheffield: 28/07/16 
Biometric taken: 22/07/2016

Priority Settlement Paid for,
Total of $3200 paid, would think with the GBP rates down the $ paid would be less too but nope. 

This is my second settlement application, I was refused approximately under a year ago due to sponsor (spouse) not meeting the financial requirement. 

That application was priority and this time around even though it is not advised to do properly after a refusal, our family cannot do the non-priority waiting time. 

A few questions I have in regards to financial appendix, my spouse sponsor is combing income from two salaried positions for different employers. We are going to file using 6 month wage slips from both jobs. Even though one of them we have 12 months worth of wage slips. 

One job with wage slips has the same annual gross throughout, but the other job which has twelve months but I will be using only the last six is not the same annual gross for the first month because the annual gross increased from the first month and has been steady for the last five. 

Given the above info, should I apply under category A with all jobs listed in part 5 detailing the income?

The total combined gross is over the financial req. and would still be without the increase in the latter jobs annual gross. 

Is this the correct thing to do, or should I be doing category B and showing the six months for the first job and twelve months for the other one? Confused. 

Thanks.


----------



## sj786

Williams_84 said:


> Here are some timeline updates. Batba, I should have put you on here but I never did... This timeline only contains info for people who are non-priority, applying from the US and have been waiting over 50 days.
> 
> Name------------	Visa Type--------	Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> Yank&BritPie----Spouse - NP-----4/14/2016------7/26/2016-------72
> Summerlove10--Spouse - NP----4/19/2016------7/21/2016-------64
> zazumtl----------Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016------7/25/2016-------62
> Williams_84-----Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016--------------------------65
> DCtoUK----------Settlement - NP--4/26/2016-------------------------65
> visspresident----Fiance - NP-------4/29/2016-------------------------62
> fpatel10----------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------54
> mewlah88	-------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------54
> sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------53
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------50


Thank you so much , thats really helpful. I am on day 55 today excluding 1 bank holiday in MAY.


----------



## sj786

osthp said:


> Update: Have officially hit the 60 working days or 12 weeks mark. This morning received this email:
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days.
> 
> Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible.
> 
> We will write to you again if there is any change to this. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have been advised that your application has been decided and that your passport is ready for collection.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section
> 
> 
> 
> *HEY ILR ,
> 
> FYI I have scrolled back to the old posts to find the similar email as yours because i was sure that I have seen the similar email so decided to go back and look for it so it might give you bit of relief that you are not alone and this guy got a decision email next day*


----------



## sj786

osthp said:


> Update #2
> 
> Country applying from: Canada - Ottawa
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - non-priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Feb 5, online
> Date biometrics taken: 22 Feb
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 Feb
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: May 24, 2016
> 
> Got the visa! :cheer2:Finally! :flypig:Got email notification on the 20th that the visa was processed, and due to long weekend here, visa didn't get here until today. Funny enough, the letter that accompanied my documents was dated May 17th, the same day they sent an email saying my visa wouldn't be processed within the timeline given *rolleyes*. Anyways, it's done. #
> 
> 
> 
> *
> this was his next email.
> 
> hope this helps .*


----------



## mewlah88

Williams_84 said:


> Here are some timeline updates. Batba, I should have put you on here but I never did... This timeline only contains info for people who are non-priority, applying from the US and have been waiting over 50 days.
> 
> Name------------	Visa Type--------	Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> Yank&BritPie----Spouse - NP-----4/14/2016------7/26/2016-------72
> Summerlove10--Spouse - NP----4/19/2016------7/21/2016-------64
> zazumtl----------Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016------7/25/2016-------62
> Williams_84-----Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016--------------------------65
> DCtoUK----------Settlement - NP--4/26/2016-------------------------65
> visspresident----Fiance - NP-------4/29/2016-------------------------62
> fpatel10----------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------54
> mewlah88	-------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------54
> sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------53
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------50


May be a bit biased here but feels like us in the US have waited an incredibly long time this year. Oh well, this week has been pretty slow, think I've only seen 1-2 decisions as opposed to last week's flood. Hope next week or even today is better!


----------



## neurock15

mewlah88 said:


> May be a bit biased here but feels like us in the US have waited an incredibly long time this year. Oh well, this week has been pretty slow, think I've only seen 1-2 decisions as opposed to last week's flood. Hope next week or even today is better!


I received my passport back after 64 working days from application arriving at Sheffield.

Visa... REFUSED. 

If there is enough evidence to show that you have ties in the USA, am I still ok to visit to UK for 3 weeks...

we are getting married over here at the beginning of September but we want to visit an immigration lawyer, etc, prior to submitting a second application...


----------



## Asad1232009

Hi all my wife has recieved an email to collect her passport bit they have not sent the supporting documents i tracked it with royal mail and nothing

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asad1232009

Anyone know the number for gerrys islamabad?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asif316uk

Asad1232009 said:


> Hi all my wife has recieved an email to collect her passport bit they have not sent the supporting documents i tracked it with royal mail and nothing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Can you post your timeline please.


----------



## DCtoUK

neurock15 said:


> I received my passport back after 64 working days from application arriving at Sheffield.
> 
> Visa... REFUSED.
> 
> If there is enough evidence to show that you have ties in the USA, am I still ok to visit to UK for 3 weeks...
> 
> we are getting married over here at the beginning of September but we want to visit an immigration lawyer, etc, prior to submitting a second application...
> 
> Would I get refused entry if I flew to the UK on a flight next week?


Terrible news! I'm so sorry to hear. What was the reason they gave?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonesy85

Hi All....just some hope for those applying from Malaysia / via Manila.

Country applying from: Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur (VFS)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Jun 5, online
Date biometrics taken: Jun 14, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No Update
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Email from VFS KL: 26 Jun, 2016
Date your visa was received: 29 Jun, 2016

Passport in hand on day 34

Hardest bit was waiting for the courier to deliver it!


----------



## Luciangurl

Wow that's amazing results for non priority I think the issue for most of us lies with Sheffield, my passport is in Jamaica but my supporting documents and online application is in Sheffield and I know they will make me wait , congratulations


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Jonesy85 said:


> Hi All....just some hope for those applying from Malaysia / via Manila.
> 
> Country applying from: Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur (VFS)
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - non-priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Jun 5, online
> Date biometrics taken: Jun 14, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No Update
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Email from VFS KL: 26 Jun, 2016
> Date your visa was received: 29 Jun, 2016
> 
> Passport in hand on day 34
> 
> Hardest bit was waiting for the courier to deliver it!


Wow!!! Great news!! Very happy for you!! Maybe UKVI doesn't like the American ones ;-)


----------



## Jonesy85

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Wow!!! Great news!! Very happy for you!! Maybe UKVI doesn't like the American ones ;-)


Thank you! Originally I was thinking I wish it was being done in the UK rather than abroad, but then I started reading this thread and realised maybe actually I am happy it isn't.

I know words mean nothing when you are waiting, but in the words of Bon Jovi 'Keep the Faith'! It will come :fingerscrossed:


----------



## visspresident

neurock15 said:


> I received my passport back after 64 working days from application arriving at Sheffield.
> 
> Visa... REFUSED.


I'm so sorry


----------



## Williams_84

sj786 said:


> Thank you so much , thats really helpful. I am on day 55 today excluding 1 bank holiday in MAY.


I"m using excel formulas so the days are often +/-1, but they are always correct within a day.


----------



## lady_locks3

Jonesy85 said:


> Hi All....just some hope for those applying from Malaysia / via Manila.
> 
> Country applying from: Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur (VFS)
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - non-priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Jun 5, online
> Date biometrics taken: Jun 14, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No Update
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Email from VFS KL: 26 Jun, 2016
> Date your visa was received: 29 Jun, 2016
> 
> Passport in hand on day 34
> 
> Hardest bit was waiting for the courier to deliver it!


Congrats I'm so happy for you and your family, I'm on exactly the same time frame as you, bio on 14th June but application on 27th May. I guess it is Sheffield that's holding us up, but after hearing your news I feel more hopeful


----------



## Williams_84

mewlah88 said:


> May be a bit biased here but feels like us in the US have waited an incredibly long time this year. Oh well, this week has been pretty slow, think I've only seen 1-2 decisions as opposed to last week's flood. Hope next week or even today is better!


Yes, but I"m pretty sure all of the decisions made this week have been on priority cases. This makes me SO scared that they have stopped processing non-priorities again.


----------



## Williams_84

neurock15 said:


> I received my passport back after 64 working days from application arriving at Sheffield.
> 
> Visa... REFUSED.
> 
> If there is enough evidence to show that you have ties in the USA, am I still ok to visit to UK for 3 weeks...
> 
> we are getting married over here at the beginning of September but we want to visit an immigration lawyer, etc, prior to submitting a second application...
> 
> Would I get refused entry if I flew to the UK on a flight next week?


I am SO sorry, Neurock!!!! I would be heartbroken. I am so sorry!!!!


----------



## DCtoUK

Williams_84 said:


> Yes, but I"m pretty sure all of the decisions made this week have been on priority cases. This makes me SO scared that they have stopped processing non-priorities again.


No joke. Yesterday was my intended travel date. 😕 On to week 14, I guess.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuasaiz

*Same TimeLine as me*

Greetings, 

I am wondering if there is anyone out there that has the similar timeline/application as me. 

I took my Biometrics on May 31st 2016 and mailed the application the same day
I got an email saying they have received my application on July 7th
I am applying for a fiance visa. 
I am an American wanting to marry and the settle with my partner in the UK. 

I am wondering if anyone on my same timeline/application situation has had an answer yet.


----------



## Williams_84

joshuasaiz said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am wondering if there is anyone out there that has the similar timeline/application as me.
> 
> I took my Biometrics on May 31st 2016 and mailed the application the same day
> I got an email saying they have received my application on July 7th
> I am applying for a fiance visa.
> I am an American wanting to marry and the settle with my partner in the UK.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone on my same timeline/application situation has had an answer yet.


Is your application priority or non-priority? I have only been keeping tabs on non-priority applications. Everyone who is non-priority is waiting until at least day 65 right now (5 days a week excluding bank holidays and counting from biometrics date). I think priorities are in the 15-30 day range.


----------



## joshuasaiz

Williams_84 said:


> Is your application priority or non-priority? I have only been keeping tabs on non-priority applications. Everyone who is non-priority is waiting until at least day 65 right now (5 days a week excluding bank holidays and counting from biometrics date). I think priorities are in the 15-30 day range.


non-priority application  i am kicking myself for not paying the extra fee to have it done sooner. - I at day 59


----------



## Asif316uk

Anyone on priority apply early July? 

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 01/07/2016
Date biometrics taken: 11/07/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/07/2016
Office location processing your visa: Mirpur/Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: ??

Anyone on similar timeline.. ?


----------



## joshuasaiz

Williams_84 said:


> Is your application priority or non-priority? I have only been keeping tabs on non-priority applications. Everyone who is non-priority is waiting until at least day 65 right now (5 days a week excluding bank holidays and counting from biometrics date). I think priorities are in the 15-30 day range.


but i am at 60 calendar days not 60 working days so i am actually at 43 working days


----------



## AuroraSkye

Williams_84 said:


> Yes, but I"m pretty sure all of the decisions made this week have been on priority cases. This makes me SO scared that they have stopped processing non-priorities again.


I think you need a hug. x.x *hugs* It's okay, honestly. Priority applications are only put ahead of non-priority. There isn't a guaranteed timeline for anything. Sheffield is honestly the busiest office processing visas compared to the rest. Summer time makes that much worse. Unfortunately, from all the timeline posts I've been seeing and just by guessing, the US applicants are having to wait an extremely long time compared to other countries right now. Nonetheless, the decision on every application will come when they finish, that I have no doubt. It's okay!

Also for anyone consulting the historical data on visa processing times on the UK website:

When it says x% of application processed in # of days in 'Month'-> This only means these are the applications they finished within # days of when they begin to look at them. It does not mean those who applied in June. They could have applied in April or May, but the application wasn't looked at until June.

Processing times depend on (not in order):
1) Country you apply from
2) Office processing your Visa (Sheffield, Manilla, etc)
3) Priority or Non-priority
4) Type of visa you are applying for
5) How straightforward your documents are

Another thing about emails - Sometimes you'll receive an application received e-mail, sometimes not. Nothing to worry about. As long as your courier/tracker says it arrived, then they have it. I've even seen a few people who never received decision e-mails and their passport/documents just appeared. Unfortunately, most e-mails asking for updates are just generic and don't reflect what's actually happening. Also, the phone hotline is run by a 3rd party who is not UKVI (and they charge! x.x) 

Still, the waiting game has been well-documented with thousands of posts on here for years by members, just keep holding out - I hope everyone receives good news. Congrates to all the recent approved visas and I'm sorry for the few who were refused. I hope this long post helps a bit. ^-^;;


----------



## DCtoUK

Someone in another forum just said the count from biometric date applies to those countries where you submit your documents at the same time. For US applicants, because we mail them separately, the count starts from when you receive the UKVI documents received email. That would put my 60 days at next Wednesday, rather than last Friday. Could be why it seems longer for US applicants (because it actually is).


----------



## mewlah88

I thought this too but I don't think that's the case because then we'd see 70 days more often on here whereas I haven't seen many cases of 70+ days here. It's usually always within 55-65.


----------



## Toby1988

*Post your UK visa timeline here!*



Asif316uk said:


> Anyone on priority apply early July?
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 01/07/2016
> Date biometrics taken: 11/07/2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/07/2016
> Office location processing your visa: Mirpur/Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: ??
> 
> Anyone on similar timeline.. ?




Yes I did priority settlement in July

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Fiancé 
Date application submitted (online): 21/07/2016
Date biometrics taken: 25/07/2016
Location: VFS New Delhi 
Visa processing location: BHC New Delhi 
Application at BHC: 26/07/2017
Decision made email: 26/07/2017
Visa received: 27/07/2017

Flying to UK on 19/08/2017 as planned and requested


----------



## mewlah88

Overall a pretty disappointing week, not too much for myself because I wasn't really expecting anything but was hoping you guys (Williams, DC etc) would get decisions so it'd keep things "flowing". Let's just hope we have a repeat of last week next week.


----------



## carolime

carolime said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Priority
> Date application submitted (online): June 21, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: June 27
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: June 29
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 11
> E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: TBA
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks


UPDATE:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Priority
Date application submitted (online): June 21, 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: June 27
Documents delivered to Sheffield: June 29
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 11
E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: July 28 
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

Received my "decision has been made" email yesterday evening. UPS tracking shows my documents and passport should be arriving on Monday!


----------



## DCtoUK

carolime said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Priority
> Date application submitted (online): June 21, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: June 27
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: June 29
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 11
> E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: July 28
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> 
> Received my "decision has been made" email yesterday evening. UPS tracking shows my documents and passport should be arriving on Monday!


Good luck to you!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## LCScotland

Excited for you Carolime! 

Our timeline is very close to yours. Although, our application received email did not come until July 21st. I'm hopeful that we will hear soon though. I am in the US with my wife at the moment and I have her checking her email and her bank account every 5 seconds ha.


----------



## Asif316uk

LCScotland said:


> Excited for you Carolime!
> 
> Our timeline is very close to yours. Although, our application received email did not come until July 21st. I'm hopeful that we will hear soon though. I am in the US with my wife at the moment and I have her checking her email and her bank account every 5 seconds ha.


Did your application received email say "online application " ?


----------



## crcw

Hi everyone,

I have been following this forum every 5 minutes . Thank you for sharing. I am from Brazil, but I am living in the US. Below my timeline.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Priority
Date application submitted (online): July 13, 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: July 18,2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 20,2016
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 26,2016
E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: 
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks


----------



## carolime

LCScotland said:


> Excited for you Carolime!
> 
> Our timeline is very close to yours. Although, our application received email did not come until July 21st. I'm hopeful that we will hear soon though. I am in the US with my wife at the moment and I have her checking her email and her bank account every 5 seconds ha.


I feel you there, I've been checking bank account, email, and UPS tracking at least 15 times a day! Fingers crossed that you receive your email next week!


----------



## carolime

Asif316uk said:


> Did your application received email say "online application " ?


I believe all of the "application received" emails only say online application.


----------



## ILR1980

sj786 said:


> *HEY ILR ,
> 
> FYI I have scrolled back to the old posts to find the similar email as yours because i was sure that I have seen the similar email so decided to go back and look for it so it might give you bit of relief that you are not alone and this guy got a decision email next day*


Thanks for searching this but yes i know that i am not the only one who received such email from Sheffield. 

Gov.UK suggest that when you are getting such email then they normally ask for additional documents but i never received any document request from them. This seem to me a standard email from entry clearance officers just to cover themselves in case of falling behind with their case work and to be not able to decide the application within the service standard .. It look like as if they are coping with a back-log of applications . Hopefully next week will bring positive news for most of you


----------



## ukusquestions

Williams_84 said:


> Here are some timeline updates. Batba, I should have put you on here but I never did... This timeline only contains info for people who are non-priority, applying from the US and have been waiting over 50 days.
> 
> Name------------	Visa Type--------	Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> Yank&BritPie----Spouse - NP-----4/14/2016------7/26/2016-------72
> Summerlove10--Spouse - NP----4/19/2016------7/21/2016-------64
> zazumtl----------Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016------7/25/2016-------62
> Williams_84-----Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016--------------------------65
> DCtoUK----------Settlement - NP--4/26/2016-------------------------65
> visspresident----Fiance - NP-------4/29/2016-------------------------62
> fpatel10----------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------54
> mewlah88	-------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------54
> sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------53
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------50


Hi Williams_84, thanks so much for putting this together. Below is my husbands timeline. I worked out that we're on day 63 from the biometric date, I can't believe it has been this long. He just received an e-mail reply yesterday saying there has been no update. Please add our timeline to your table. Really hope we hear something soon.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online): 24 Apr, 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: 28 Apr, 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: 11 May, 2016
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: 19 May, 2016
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks


----------



## ILR1980

ukusquestions said:


> Hi Williams_84, thanks so much for putting this together. Below is my husbands timeline. I worked out that we're on day 69 from the biometric date, I can't believe it has been this long. He just received an e-mail reply yesterday saying there has been no update. Please add our timeline to your table. Really hope we hear something soon.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Non-Priority
> Date application submitted (online): 24 Apr, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: 28 Apr, 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: 11 May, 2016
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: 19 May, 2016
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks


count again excluding bank holidays and weekend


----------



## ukusquestions

ILR1980 said:


> count again excluding bank holidays and weekend


Yep sorry! Just edited it to 63, still sooooo long! But at least we're further away from the 70 mark that I had thought.


----------



## Asif316uk

carolime said:


> Asif316uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did your application received email say "online application " ?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe all of the "application received" emails only say online application.
Click to expand...

OK thanks. Just wanted to make sure I had the same email as everybody else. I keep checking my emails and bank account every 10 minutes like a loony!


----------



## ILR1980

ukusquestions said:


> Yep sorry! Just edited it to 63, still sooooo long! But at least we're further away from the 70 mark that I had thought.


Is there anyone who crossed 70 days and still not heard anything?

Dont worry you will hear it soon Inshallah.

next week might be your lucky week 

keep updated


----------



## LCScotland

@asif

Yes, the email said 'online application'.


----------



## Williams_84

joshuasaiz said:


> non-priority application  i am kicking myself for not paying the extra fee to have it done sooner. - I at day 59


I just did the math on your days, and you are at day 39 (I used an excel formula, so I might be one day over/under). You only count 5 days a week and you also have to remember to exclude bank holidays, though I don't believe they've had one since May 31st. Good luck; I know the wait is terrible. I am also kicking myself for not paying for priority.


----------



## Williams_84

DCtoUK said:


> No joke. Yesterday was my intended travel date. 😕 On to week 14, I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


I was dumb and had actually gotten the plane ticket. It was SUCH a depressing day when I called and cancelled it. I'm sorry you just passed your travel date. Emotionally, that's tough.


----------



## Williams_84

ukusquestions said:


> Hi Williams_84, thanks so much for putting this together. Below is my husbands timeline. I worked out that we're on day 63 from the biometric date, I can't believe it has been this long. He just received an e-mail reply yesterday saying there has been no update. Please add our timeline to your table. Really hope we hear something soon.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Non-Priority
> Date application submitted (online): 24 Apr, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: 28 Apr, 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: 11 May, 2016
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: 19 May, 2016
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks


I will add yours!


----------



## Williams_84

Williams_84 said:


> I just did the math on your days, and you are at day 39 (I used an excel formula, so I might be one day over/under). You only count 5 days a week and you also have to remember to exclude bank holidays, though I don't believe they've had one since May 31st. Good luck; I know the wait is terrible. I am also kicking myself for not paying for priority.


My math was off.... the second post you had saying something more like 40 or 43 days was right. I think there has been one bank holiday since your application, but I can't remember.


----------



## Williams_84

ILR1980 said:


> Is there anyone who crossed 70 days and still not heard anything?
> 
> Dont worry you will hear it soon Inshallah.
> 
> next week might be your lucky week
> 
> keep updated


DCtoUK and I are both at 66, but no one I know of is at/past 70. There is one person who I think might be, but they haven't posted in a while so maybe I just missed their "decision made" e-mail date.


----------



## ehayes21

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Priority
Date application submitted (online): 14 May, 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: 18 May, 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: 04 July, 2016*
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: 19 July, 2016
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks from application date
Email received on decision: 22 July, 2016
Visa received: 26 July, 2016

* there was a bit of snaffu at ups and they lost my package, but once it was on track, the visa process was a no brainer. I had a pretty straight forward application, but it was still a lot. But now I get to join my hubby in England! 
Big shout out to Joppa and Nyclon...you were a huge help.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Has everyone had an email from ECO, confirming receipt of the docs? We haven't  Should we be worried (like we aren't enough already?)!!!
Nel


----------



## Lemily

*New Here! *

Hi! We are Emily and Laura. So thankful for this forum!! 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Priority
Date application submitted (online): July 6th, 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: July 14th, 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 18th, 2016
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 26th, 2016
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks from application date
Email received on decision: --
Visa received: --

Just a horrific and anxious waiting game now, isn't it?! Gosh...we hope it's not a terribly long wait...We know it's longer in the summer months! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lemily

We didn't get our email until 8 days after it was delivered to Sheffield. We did the priority route! Hope that helps!


----------



## Lemily

ehayes21 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Priority
> Date application submitted (online): 14 May, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: 18 May, 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: 04 July, 2016*
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: 19 July, 2016
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks from application date
> Email received on decision: 22 July, 2016
> Visa received: 26 July, 2016
> 
> * there was a bit of snaffu at ups and they lost my package, but once it was on track, the visa process was a no brainer. I had a pretty straight forward application, but it was still a lot. But now I get to join my hubby in England!
> Big shout out to Joppa and Nyclon...you were a huge help.


Ahh, yours was so quick!!! I hope ours goes similarly!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

ehayes21 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Priority
> Date application submitted (online): 14 May, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: 18 May, 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: 04 July, 2016*
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: 19 July, 2016
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks from application date
> Email received on decision: 22 July, 2016
> Visa received: 26 July, 2016
> 
> * there was a bit of snaffu at ups and they lost my package, but once it was on track, the visa process was a no brainer. I had a pretty straight forward application, but it was still a lot. But now I get to join my hubby in England!
> Big shout out to Joppa and Nyclon...you were a huge help.


YAY!!!!! lane: So very pleased for you!


----------



## nyclon

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Has everyone had an email from ECO, confirming receipt of the docs? We haven't  Should we be worried (like we aren't enough already?)!!!
> Nel


There are 100s of posts on this subject. Some people get emails, some don't and often they get emails days or weeks later. If you've received confirmation of delivery from your courier accept that as confirmation of delivery.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*Email confirming receipt of docs*



Lemily said:


> We didn't get our email until 8 days after it was delivered to Sheffield. We did the priority route! Hope that helps!


Thank you Lemily! It does help...it doesn't ease the pain but it does help! You're soooo smart to have done the priority route!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*Email confirming receipt of docs*



nyclon said:


> There are 100s of posts on this subject. Some people get emails, some don't and often they get emails days or weeks later. If you've received confirmation of delivery from your courier accept that as confirmation of delivery.


Thanks Nyclon! I did read through the first 100 or so pages of comments, but as things change over time, I thought I'd pose the question again and see what others had to say. Yep, got courier delivery confirmation, so we'll just wait....and wait....patience is NOT my forte ;-)
Nel


----------



## DCtoUK

Williams_84 said:


> I was dumb and had actually gotten the plane ticket. It was SUCH a depressing day when I called and cancelled it. I'm sorry you just passed your travel date. Emotionally, that's tough.


Not dumb! Hindsight is always 20/20, and I know I definitely did not think it would take this long, so I don't blame you. I hate to say it, but I'm glad we have the same dates, so I don't go crazy thinking it's just my application or that I made a mistake or something. Hopefully next week is our week!


----------



## Islandgurl

*My timeline*

Hey Guys, 
Heres an update of my application for those with similar timeline. 

Country applying from: Jamaica
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online June 23,2016
Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 29, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 30 days
Decision Email: NONE
Email to collect passport: June 29, 2016 (CRMADMIN GLOBAL email @ 7:47PM?? Strange...it does says that it's a auto generated email though) 
Date your visa was received: collection on Tuesday August 2 as Monday is a holiday here. =\

Inquired about the status of my visa on Thursday June 28, 2016 and was told that a decision was made on my visa from Monday June 25, 2016 (that's 21 days for a decision).

Keep checking my account for refund and there none so I'm a bit hopeful.


----------



## Williams_84

DCtoUK said:


> Not dumb! Hindsight is always 20/20, and I know I definitely did not think it would take this long, so I don't blame you. I hate to say it, but I'm glad we have the same dates, so I don't go crazy thinking it's just my application or that I made a mistake or something. Hopefully next week is our week!


I am also glad we have the same dates.


----------



## Asif316uk

Hi can someone please tell me when you count your days from?

Bio date?
Date documents were delivered?
Date Application received email was received?

Sorry a little confused.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asad1232009

Asif from bio date but when you phone up they also say from the day sheffield emails you regarding documents received.

if your priority and more than 15 working days then esculate it

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asif316uk

Asad1232009 said:


> Asif from bio date but when you phone up they also say from the day sheffield emails you regarding documents received.
> 
> if your priority and more than 15 working days then esculate it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks
I don't think the 15 day rule applies to settlement/spouse visas does it?


----------



## Asad1232009

it does... They even tell you on the phone.. if it has been more than 15 days esculate it no harm in doing that

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asif316uk

Asad1232009 said:


> it does... They even tell you on the phone.. if it has been more than 15 days esculate it no harm in doing that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Bio was on 11/07/2016 - 15 days
Docs Received on 14/07/2016 - 12 days
Email received on 19/07/2016 - 9 days
On Priority

If I'm correct.

I will give it till Tuesday or Wednesday maybe and then escalate.


----------



## Asad1232009

why not try calling them on wednesday?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asif316uk

Asad1232009 said:


> why not try calling them on wednesday?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Because every time I call they are useless, and prolong the call, at £1.37 per min, no thanks! 

Having said that I probably will call them and waste my money again!


----------



## Asad1232009

ask if thry have opened it and are actually checking them. Thats what i did first time no. cut them off second time they told me they have looked at the application. Dont worry just escalate its very simple. ukvi told one guy you have esculated on day 16.. he esculated on 21st working day or something very close to that 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pti2323

Asif316uk said:


> Because every time I call they are useless, and prolong the call, at £1.37 per min, no thanks!
> 
> Having said that I probably will call them and waste my money again!



Just so u know these calls are handled by a company called Hindujua Busisness solutions - they are contractors hired by the UKVI. The advisors are mainly from India who has no clue about ur case and not much about the policies. They will just take ur details and forward it to someone in UKVI who would forward it to the case worker and u can then imagine the wait involved in getting a reply back


----------



## IBI

Officially 52 days now. Still nothing..

Got the escalation email, what do i do?

Can anyone post timeline for Apllications submitted in Africa?


----------



## snoopy15

Weeee we just applied online and his biometrics is booked in for Friday afternoon local time. 

He's doing it from Auckland NZ! 

Let the waiting commence haha. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Asif316uk

The wait is killing me :-S

Someone give me some words of encouragement please! 
Online Application: 01/07/2016
Biometrics: 11/07/2016
Documents received: 14/07/2016
Application received email: 19/07/2016

Priority Application from Pakistan (on behalf of my wife).

Checking Bank Account every 5 mins, no IHS refund as of yet.
No further emails received.

No news is good news right!??

Anyone with experience, how quick do they refund your IHS usually?
I'm itching to email or call but I know the response will be the same old canned generic email, and if I call it will be the same "we don't have any information" on your case!


----------



## DCtoUK

Asif316uk said:


> The wait is killing me :-S
> 
> Someone give me some words of encouragement please!
> Online Application: 01/07/2016
> Biometrics: 11/07/2016
> Documents received: 14/07/2016
> Application received email: 19/07/2016
> 
> Priority Application from Pakistan (on behalf of my wife).
> 
> Checking Bank Account every 5 mins, no IHS refund as of yet.
> No further emails received.
> 
> No news is good news right!??
> 
> Anyone with experience, how quick do they refund your IHS usually?
> I'm itching to email or call but I know the response will be the same old canned generic email, and if I call it will be the same "we don't have any information" on your case!


You wouldn't get any refund at least until a decision has been made (if you were to be refused). It sounds like they just received your documents, so you've got a fair wait ahead of you. There have been a number of other applicants from Pakistan, so I'd recommend checking through this thread for their timelines. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Asif316uk

Fair wait even though I went priority? I was told from people on here 15 days.. Although personally I expect at least a month or 2.


----------



## Williams_84

IBI said:


> Officially 52 days now. Still nothing..
> 
> Got the escalation email, what do i do?
> 
> Can anyone post timeline for Apllications submitted in Africa?


If you look in the past 75 or so pages, you will find some African applicants. Batba1 posted on here a lot and she was from nigeria. She was non-priority and I think she got her visa ~ day 63.


----------



## DCtoUK

Asif316uk said:


> Fair wait even though I went priority? I was told from people on here 15 days.. Although personally I expect at least a month or 2.


I can't remember if Pakistan goes to Sheffield directly, but priority to Sheffield has been taking around a month or so. Hopefully, you'll hear something soon!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pti2323

Asif316uk said:


> Fair wait even though I went priority? I was told from people on here 15 days.. Although personally I expect at least a month or 2.


While its true that priority settlement applications are generally processed in 15 working days. two exceptions can be counted here, one you applied from Pakistan - a high risk country meaning a few more extra checks. second you applied in June/july/Aug which is the busiest of times for case workers.

but having said that I think you will definiflty hear something in the 30 days from your bio metrics date. 

I am same boat as you. Biometrics on 18/07, I am not getting worried or anxious until atleast 20/08


----------



## Yazzy

Received a sms saying The processed visa application for GWFxxxxx is ready for collection.
Then they called saying passport arrived but not the documents & if my Fiance wants to wait until all arrives & collect everything together. He said no, he will go to collect passport. So he's going tomorrow 8.30am. I'm so worried of the outcome ? I am just shaking inside! Hope it's good news...... Visa processing time given 50% 30 working days.
Visa application processed in 18 working days.


----------



## Toby1988

Wow looking at some of the timelines I feel I've been quite lucky that I could apply from New Delhi without waiting for ages. Happy thoughts to all who is awaiting their decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoopy15

Just had a panicked thought... Husband is in New Zealand and we processed online application - bio is booked for next week but did we process this too soon? We have put entry date of October. I only just saw on uk site processing times are showing as 30 days from NZ for UK visa? 

Have I messed this up?


----------



## Toby1988

*Post your UK visa timeline here!*



snoopy15 said:


> Just had a panicked thought... Husband is in New Zealand and we processed online application - bio is booked for next week but did we process this too soon? We have put entry date of October. I only just saw on uk site processing times are showing as 30 days from NZ for UK visa?
> 
> Have I messed this up?




Well you've full August and September and that will have 30 working days anyway. Date in October is perfectly fine and it would have 33 months leave anyway so I guess you've nothing to worry about. It's just a requested date and in case it's not the same as their processing date then they will put the visa decision date on entry clearance. I submitted the application on 21/07 with biometric on 25/07 with entry date of 19/08. I did went through priority as they had 120 days waiting for 100% processing as of June however I received my decision on 26/07 so it was fine and I got entry clearance of 19/08 as requested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoopy15

Amazing I just quickly checked on uk visa site too. I think I got confused having read so much information regarding dates for document prep & cut off dates etc. 

Phew!! 

Amazing so glad you got your acceptance through


----------



## Yazzy

My Fiance put 1st August as travel date & submitted document 28th June.


----------



## ModCrystal

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 22nd, 2016
Date biometrics taken: June 28th, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Evidence pack received on July 4th (tracked via UPS), consideration/EOC email on July 29th, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Not entirely sure how long they initially stated.
Date your visa was received: N/A


My husband and I were married in the US in June, prior to us applying for the spouse visa. Though we originally planned to marry in the UK our Fiance visa was refused. We launched an appeal but that took months to even begin movement so because our original plans were put in jeopardy (Not enough time to plan a wedding for the set date with the venue in the UK) we instead had a small civil ceremony at the County Court House. We had one friend in attendance to witness and take a few pictures.

I'm just a little nervous that we got the email telling us on July 29th that is was being prepared to be considered by an EOC, I woke up today to a UPS shipping notification and a 2nd email from UKVI saying a decision had been reached.

That is quick, especially since we couldn't afford priority service. Also it's Sunday. I assumed these EOC personnel worked a typical Monday to Friday job.

So I'm nervous, this all happened so fast and I don't know if that's a good sign or a bad. We sent a lot of evidence (being burned on the 1st visa application, we definitely wanted to make sure we mitigated all doubt) so I want to be hopeful but after that 1st refusal I'm cautious with my optimism.


----------



## DCtoUK

ModCrystal said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 22nd, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: June 28th, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Evidence pack received on July 4th (tracked via UPS), consideration/EOC email on July 29th, 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Not entirely sure how long they initially stated.
> Date your visa was received: N/A
> 
> 
> My husband and I were married in the US in June, prior to us applying for the spouse visa. Though we originally planned to marry in the UK our Fiance visa was refused. We launched an appeal but that took months to even begin movement so because our original plans were put in jeopardy (Not enough time to plan a wedding for the set date with the venue in the UK) we instead had a small civil ceremony at the County Court House. We had one friend in attendance to witness and take a few pictures.
> 
> I'm just a little nervous that we got the email telling us on July 29th that is was being prepared to be considered by an EOC, I woke up today to a UPS shipping notification and a 2nd email from UKVI saying a decision had been reached.
> 
> That is quick, especially since we couldn't afford priority service. Also it's Sunday. I assumed these EOC personnel worked a typical Monday to Friday job.
> 
> So I'm nervous, this all happened so fast and I don't know if that's a good sign or a bad. We sent a lot of evidence (being burned on the 1st visa application, we definitely wanted to make sure we mitigated all doubt) so I want to be hopeful but after that 1st refusal I'm cautious with my optimism.


Definitely a quick response! Current non priority processing time from US is over the 60 day/12 week mark. Very hopeful for you second time around. Please keep us posted as you hear this week!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

ModCrystal said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 22nd, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: June 28th, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Evidence pack received on July 4th (tracked via UPS), consideration/EOC email on July 29th, 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Not entirely sure how long they initially stated.
> Date your visa was received: N/A
> 
> 
> My husband and I were married in the US in June, prior to us applying for the spouse visa. Though we originally planned to marry in the UK our Fiance visa was refused. We launched an appeal but that took months to even begin movement so because our original plans were put in jeopardy (Not enough time to plan a wedding for the set date with the venue in the UK) we instead had a small civil ceremony at the County Court House. We had one friend in attendance to witness and take a few pictures.
> 
> I'm just a little nervous that we got the email telling us on July 29th that is was being prepared to be considered by an EOC, I woke up today to a UPS shipping notification and a 2nd email from UKVI saying a decision had been reached.
> 
> That is quick, especially since we couldn't afford priority service. Also it's Sunday. I assumed these EOC personnel worked a typical Monday to Friday job.
> 
> So I'm nervous, this all happened so fast and I don't know if that's a good sign or a bad. We sent a lot of evidence (being burned on the 1st visa application, we definitely wanted to make sure we mitigated all doubt) so I want to be hopeful but after that 1st refusal I'm cautious with my optimism.


May be decision was made on Friday..Check whether you have received the IHS (Immigration health surcharge ) refund and if not then hopefully its good news. You can only wait to get the clear picture but yea your decision was quiet fast compare to others non priority applications from USA . Good luck and keep us updated once you get to know the outcome of application


----------



## ModCrystal

ILR1980 said:


> May be decision was made on Friday..Check whether you have received the IHS (Immigration health surcharge ) refund and if not then hopefully its good news. You can only wait to get the clear picture but yea your decision was quiet fast compare to others non priority applications from USA . Good luck and keep us updated once you get to know the outcome of application



Checking my account was the first thing I thought of, since I was informed in the 1st refusal that the surcharge would be refunded immediately. However it is Sunday, so if it was refunded today I probably wont see it until tomorrow. But if you're hunch is right, if it was concluded Friday then the lack of a refund is indeed a positive sign.

Waiting is always the hardest part, but I am trying to remain positive.

I'll definitely post back when I get the final word.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DCtoUK

ModCrystal said:


> Checking my account was the first thing I thought of, since I was informed in the 1st refusal that the surcharge would be refunded immediately. However it is Sunday, so if it was refunded today I probably wont see it until tomorrow. But if you're hunch is right, if it was concluded Friday then the lack of a refund is indeed a positive sign.
> 
> Waiting is always the hardest part, but I am trying to remain positive.
> 
> I'll definitely post back when I get the final word.:fingerscrossed:


Second time's the charm!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

DCtoUK said:


> Second time's the charm!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


also good start of the week  now more decisions will follow within next 5 days..


----------



## LCScotland

Tomorrow will be day 23 for us - priority spouse visa from US. I have checked the UPS tracking number today for the first time and it says ' order processed ready for UPS'. It also says from Sheffield to Pennsylvania.

I got a little excited thinking it must be ready but at the very bottom of the information page it also has a date of June 20th which is the day we bought the global shipping. 

So, I'm not sure if it really is ready to be picked up by UPS to be shipped back or if it is just a general status referring to the fact that both shipping labels were purchased.

As yet, there has been no 'decision made' email.


----------



## carolime

LCScotland said:


> Tomorrow will be day 23 for us - priority spouse visa from US. I have checked the UPS tracking number today for the first time and it says ' order processed ready for UPS'. It also says from Sheffield to Pennsylvania.
> 
> I got a little excited thinking it must be ready but at the very bottom of the information page it also has a date of June 20th which is the day we bought the global shipping.
> 
> So, I'm not sure if it really is ready to be picked up by UPS to be shipped back or if it is just a general status referring to the fact that both shipping labels were purchased.
> 
> As yet, there has been no 'decision made' email.


The "Order Processed: Ready for UPS" status is automatically generated when you purchased the shipping labels. When you get your decision made email, UKVI will follow up with another email giving you the tracking number for your documents and your UPS tracker will show the date and time of the "Pickup Scan" signifying your documents are on their way. Hopefully you will be getting that email this week! I believe our timelines were very similar, and I got my decision made email on the 28th so I'm sure you won't be far behind.


----------



## Asad1232009

Alhamdulilah My wife has recieved her visa today! I would like to Thank EVERYONE on here who contributed and helped out especially Joppa and Nyclon.

After two years of back and forth we will be together. 🙂
Country applying from: pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - priority
Date application submitted online June 28
Date biometrics taken: June 30 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 6th July
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Email from VFS: 29 JULY , 2016
Date your visa was received: 01 Auguast 2016.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## humdrumdreamer

Finally getting around to posting this! Excited to be able to join in this thread now it's sent off.
But no doubt this will be the worst most agonizing part of all 

*Country applying from:* USA
*Type of visa applied for:* Spouse Visa (Priority)
*Processing Location:* Sheffield
*Projected timeline given:* Don't recall getting one, assuming it's 12 weeks

*Date application submitted (online):* 18 July, 2016
*Date Biometrics Taken:* 25 July, 2016
*Documents delivered to Sheffield:* 29 July, 2016
*E-mail Confirming Receipt of Documents:* N/A
*Email received on decision:* N/A
*Visa received:* _*waiting intensifies*_


----------



## Yazzy

My Fiance got his visa granted! :grinning::dancer:?:tada::balloon:


----------



## Yazzy

My Fiance got his visa today! 18 working days!


----------



## mewlah88

So, new week. Will join some of you by hitting Day 60 tomorrow. 

Good to see some early priority decisions, here's to hoping most of us waiting in the 50's/60's hear back this week.


----------



## sj786

hey Guys , good luck for this week, just wanted to share this, I have sent an enquiry on Friday and got this reply from them which is kind of strange , not sure what does this mean .

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

Please check again on the 12/08.


----------



## mewlah88

That is pretty strange, haven't seen that before.


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> That is pretty strange, haven't seen that before.


yeh never seen this before, maybe I am sending them enquiry end of every week so they must be pissed off lol and want me to have some patience haha. 

12th May was my Bio date so they want me to wait till 12 Aug which will be exact 3 months .


----------



## mysteron

Country applying from: UK by post
Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Cat A - switching from fiancee visa
Date application submitted: 14 June 16
Date application received: 15 June 16
Date biometrics letter received: 23 June 16
Date biometrics taken: 24 June 16

No further update since. The processing time is apparently 8 weeks but I don't know whether that is from the date the application was received or when the biometrics were done. If someone can advise please.

We meet all the requirements and assumed since little has changed since the fiancee application - other than we got married - this second application would be straightforward. Never assume eh?


----------



## DCtoUK

mysteron said:


> Never assume eh?


If there's anything I've learned from this process... Lol

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## fpatel10

So I just received the email that states " my application is not straightforward and will not be processed within 60 days etc" I've seen that around the forum a few times....I remember others saying it's just a generic email...so I'm trying not to get disappointed.Biometrics May 10 so hitting the 60 day mark this week.


----------



## visspresident

Today is day 65 for me...reeeeeaallllyyyy hoping I (and DCtoUK and Williams_84) hear back this week! We've waited long enough... :lol:


----------



## mewlah88

fpatel10 said:


> So I just received the email that states " my application is not straightforward and will not be processed within 60 days etc" I've seen that around the forum a few times....I remember others saying it's just a generic email...so I'm trying not to get disappointed.Biometrics May 10 so hitting the 60 day mark this week.


Wouldn't get too disheartened by this, I've seen someone on here get that email and get a decision the next day. We're on the same biometrics (10th May) so maybe i'll get that email today.


----------



## Williams_84

snoopy15 said:


> Just had a panicked thought... Husband is in New Zealand and we processed online application - bio is booked for next week but did we process this too soon? We have put entry date of October. I only just saw on uk site processing times are showing as 30 days from NZ for UK visa?
> 
> Have I messed this up?


Others have replied, but I will, too. The processing times for the US still say 30 days even though every single US person on this forum has been waiting for 60+ before they receive their visa. I think you'll be getting your application processed by Manilla which will have a different timeline than the Sheffield people; I think they are processing a little more quickly than Sheffield. However, they are not being processed that quickly. Saying you wish to leave in October is fine.


----------



## Williams_84

ModCrystal said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 22nd, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: June 28th, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Evidence pack received on July 4th (tracked via UPS), consideration/EOC email on July 29th, 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Not entirely sure how long they initially stated.
> Date your visa was received: N/A
> 
> 
> My husband and I were married in the US in June, prior to us applying for the spouse visa. Though we originally planned to marry in the UK our Fiance visa was refused. We launched an appeal but that took months to even begin movement so because our original plans were put in jeopardy (Not enough time to plan a wedding for the set date with the venue in the UK) we instead had a small civil ceremony at the County Court House. We had one friend in attendance to witness and take a few pictures.
> 
> I'm just a little nervous that we got the email telling us on July 29th that is was being prepared to be considered by an EOC, I woke up today to a UPS shipping notification and a 2nd email from UKVI saying a decision had been reached.
> 
> That is quick, especially since we couldn't afford priority service. Also it's Sunday. I assumed these EOC personnel worked a typical Monday to Friday job.
> 
> So I'm nervous, this all happened so fast and I don't know if that's a good sign or a bad. We sent a lot of evidence (being burned on the 1st visa application, we definitely wanted to make sure we mitigated all doubt) so I want to be hopeful but after that 1st refusal I'm cautious with my optimism.



Good luck!!! I really hope it's good news. I've gotten e-mails from them on Sundays tons of times... It's always been when I've e-mailed UKVI asking for a status update.


----------



## ukusquestions

visspresident said:


> Today is day 65 for me...reeeeeaallllyyyy hoping I (and DCtoUK and Williams_84) hear back this week! We've waited long enough... :lol:


This has to be the last week for us right? Surely it can't be much later?! :confused2:


----------



## IBI

Day 53...
Applied in Pretoria...
No news?????


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Very congrats .nd pray for us ?


----------



## samir.abdallah

IBI said:


> Day 53...
> Applied in Pretoria...
> No news?????


@Ibi

That's a shame, i was sure you would get a reply this week, but you know what its only Monday, i'm positive you will get a decision made email this week, if i were a betting man i would bet on Thursday.

PS. I have been eagerly waiting your news as mine is on south Africa as well, previous timeline was a reply at 52Days so your next buddy, trust me.

Thursday is your day!! you will see.


----------



## mewlah88

So I escalated today (Day 59) and got this response, assuming this is pretty standard but if you guys could please confirm as I haven't seen it on the forum:

Dear 

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

Regarding your situation and following the specifications provided, your
case was escalated, the contact number is: 

We hope to have an accurate answer regarding this matter in around 5
working days although we depend on other department's reply to be able to
resolve this matter. Escalations not replied within this time frame are
still waiting for a reply. If you need to contact us, please call us back
and provide the adviser your escalation number after the payment.


----------



## IBI

@samir

Thanx bro. 
Its a Holiday in SA on wednesday so i am hoping tommorow so i can get passport back by friday...

Thanks for your positive comments


----------



## DCtoUK

mewlah88 said:


> So I escalated today (Day 59) and got this response, assuming this is pretty standard but if you guys could please confirm as I haven't seen it on the forum:
> 
> Dear
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> Regarding your situation and following the specifications provided, your
> case was escalated, the contact number is:
> 
> We hope to have an accurate answer regarding this matter in around 5
> working days although we depend on other department's reply to be able to
> resolve this matter. Escalations not replied within this time frame are
> still waiting for a reply. If you need to contact us, please call us back
> and provide the adviser your escalation number after the payment.


Slight variation, but that's basically the same email I got.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## carolime

carolime said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Priority
> Date application submitted (online): June 21, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: June 27
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: June 29
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 11
> E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: July 28
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks


Visa received: August 1!!! 

I owe a huge amount of gratitude to everyone on this forum. Without your help, I would not have my visa today! Best of luck to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## crcw

carolime said:


> carolime said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Priority
> Date application submitted (online): June 21, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: June 27
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: June 29
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 11
> E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: July 28
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Visa received: August 1!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I owe a huge amount of gratitude to everyone on this forum. Without your help, I would not have my visa today! Best of luck to everyone who is still waiting!
Click to expand...


Congrats!! And thank you for posting your timeline! I also paid priority and it helps me to have an idea how long mine is going to take!!


----------



## fpatel10

So earlier today I received a email from Sheffield saying my application is not straight forward and will take longer to process.
Then I emailed using the email form asking the status and got a reply saying my application is currently in progress..
does this mean it has been looked at and they decided its not straight forward....getting worried


----------



## LCScotland

Yes Carolime!!! Great news and a great way to start off the week :tada:


----------



## DCtoUK

carolime said:


> Visa received: August 1!!!
> 
> I owe a huge amount of gratitude to everyone on this forum. Without your help, I would not have my visa today! Best of luck to everyone who is still waiting!


Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> So earlier today I received a email from Sheffield saying my application is not straight forward and will take longer to process.
> Then I emailed using the email form asking the status and got a reply saying my application is currently in progress..
> does this mean it has been looked at and they decided its not straight forward....getting worried


I received same email from Sheffield week ago and got this reply when contacted with UKVI

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

"Currently a decision on these applications have been delayed whilst further
enquiries are being conducted. Your visa application centre or the entry
clearance officer will contact you once a decision has been made or, if
necessary, during the consideration of your application.

If you have paid for the priority service, please check the status again in
15 working days. However if you have applied under the standard service,
the processing time is between 12-24 weeks excluding weekends and bank
holidays, please check again after 12 weeks of submission of these
applications. "


----------



## Williams_84

Day 67 and no updates.... I might change my user name to Eyore.


"I would look on the bright side if I could find it." - Eyore

"Don't worry about me. Go and enjoy yourself. I'll stay here and be miserable." - Eyore

"Could be worse. Not sure how, but it could be." - Eyore (just kidding with this one; I really do get how my situation could be much, much worse. 

:juggle:


----------



## ILR1980

Williams_84 said:


> Day 67 and no updates.... I might change my user name to Eyore.
> 
> 
> "I would look on the bright side if I could find it." - Eyore
> 
> "Don't worry about me. Go and enjoy yourself. I'll stay here and be miserable." - Eyore
> 
> "Could be worse. Not sure how, but it could be." - Eyore (just kidding with this one; I really do get how my situation could be much, much worse.
> 
> :juggle:


The longer you wait for something, the more you will appreciate it when you get it 

Hopefully you will not cross 70 days and still 4 days to go for this week..keep reading motivational quotes


----------



## Williams_84

I JUST GOT AN E-MAIL SAYING A DECISION HAS BEEN MADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just hope it says yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lane:lane:lane:


----------



## ILR1980

Williams_84 said:


> I JUST GOT AN E-MAIL SAYING A DEYeCISION HAS BEEN MADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just hope it says yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lane:lane:lane:


yes yes 
Congrats


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Willims-84 im very happy for u.have good time .nd pray for me ?


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

1st agust was my travle date in my application form.but stll im in waiting list?


----------



## hasipati

*My UK Settlement/ Family Reunion visa Timeline*

Hey Guys, 
Heres an update of my application for those with similar timeline. 

Country applying from:* Pakistan*
Type of visa applied for: Family Reunion
Date application submitted : *Online 29 April 2016*
Date biometrics taken: *13 May 2016*
DOCUMENTS track and trace sheffiled received:*24 May 2016*
Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield*
Status Check: *01 july 2016* Says: it is asessed by an entry clearence officer.
Decision Email: NONE

Till today NO Email from *UKVI* today is my 58 working day can any body tell me how much time they take


----------



## mewlah88

Wow, so happy for you Williams! Albeit strange time to get the email, 4AM UK time! Great news though.


----------



## sj786

Williams_84 said:


> I JUST GOT AN E-MAIL SAYING A DECISION HAS BEEN MADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just hope it says yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lane:lane:lane:



wowwwww I am soo happy for you , finally long wait is over . best of luck with the outcome


----------



## hasipati

sj786 said:


> wowwwww I am soo happy for you , finally long wait is over . best of luck with the outcome





hasipati said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Heres an update of my application for those with similar timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from:* Pakistan*
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Family Reunion
> 
> Date application submitted : *Online 29 April 2016*
> 
> Date biometrics taken: *13 May 2016*
> 
> DOCUMENTS track and trace sheffiled received:*24 May 2016*
> 
> Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield*
> 
> Status Check: *01 july 2016* Says: it is asessed by an entry clearence officer.
> 
> Decision Email: NONE
> 
> 
> 
> Till today NO Email from *UKVI* today is my 58 working day can any body tell me how much time they take








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

hasipati said:


> Hey Guys,
> Heres an update of my application for those with similar timeline.
> 
> Country applying from:* Pakistan*
> Type of visa applied for: Family Reunion
> Date application submitted : *Online 29 April 2016*
> Date biometrics taken: *13 May 2016*
> DOCUMENTS track and trace sheffiled received:*24 May 2016*
> Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield*
> Status Check: *01 july 2016* Says: it is asessed by an entry clearence officer.
> Decision Email: NONE
> 
> Till today NO Email from *UKVI* today is my 58 working day can any body tell me how much time they take


they are taking at least 60 working days to process your application , most of the ppl here got their decision email on 14th week , Don't worry you are almost there. I am on day 57 .


----------



## hasipati

sj786 said:


> they are taking at least 60 working days to process your application , most of the ppl here get their decision email on 14th week , Don't worry you are almost there. I am on day 57 .




You are applying from pakistan ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

hasipati said:


> You are applying from pakistan ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Same Boat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

hasipati said:


> Same Boat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have applied from Canada , My bio Date was 12th May and yours 13th May so if you exclude 1 back holiday then you are on day 56 .


----------



## hasipati

Lol I'm applying from pakistan let's see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

hasipati said:


> Lol I'm applying from pakistan let's see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


InshaAllah, hoping to hear something this week as I will be hitting 60 working days soon .


----------



## hasipati

sj786 said:


> InshaAllah, hoping to hear something this week as I will be hitting 60 working days soon .




In shaa Allah
Pray for me as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

hasipati said:


> In shaa Allah
> Pray for me as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If you will receive any response regarding your application please never forget me I'll be waiting in shaa Allah Every body receive positive response Soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

hasipati said:


> In shaa Allah
> Pray for me as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


InshaAllah sure , praying for everyone who are waiting .


----------



## hasipati

sj786 said:


> InshaAllah sure , praying for everyone who are waiting .




In shaa Allah best of luck and remember me in your prayers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eisha

Im from from pakistan. Its my 58th working day. Have got no email, no call or text. Nd 60 working day means 12 weeks.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

Williams_84 said:


> I JUST GOT AN E-MAIL SAYING A DECISION HAS BEEN MADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just hope it says yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lane:lane:lane:


Yay!!!!!!!!! I hope you don't have to wait too long to find out...how mean that they don't tell you in the email WHAT decision they've made!!! lane:


----------



## DCtoUK

Williams_84 said:


> I JUST GOT AN E-MAIL SAYING A DECISION HAS BEEN MADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just hope it says yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lane:lane:lane:


Finally!!!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DCtoUK

Mine just arrived, also!!! I can't even believe it. Now I'm just terrified it'll be refused after such a long wait lol.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## samir.abdallah

DCtoUK said:


> Mine just arrived, also!!! I can't even believe it. Now I'm just terrified it'll be refused after such a long wait lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Congrats to you too.


----------



## samir.abdallah

Hi Guys

I found a nice working days calculator which helps. you can add your start date and current date and it will calculate how many working days and you can also add public holidays.

http://www.work-day.co.uk/workingdays_holidays_2016.htm#

hope it helps, did mine and i'm on day 40 today.


----------



## mewlah88

Great to hear the decisions coming in. It's like two weeks ago. Seems like bulk of them done on Tuesday's! Let's hope they keep coming in.


----------



## ukusquestions

Williams_84 said:


> I JUST GOT AN E-MAIL SAYING A DECISION HAS BEEN MADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just hope it says yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !/quote]
> 
> Yessss!!!! I'm so happy for you and DCtoUK!!! Maybe the ECOs follow this forum and can see how helpful you two are :dance:


----------



## eisha

Many many congratulations. :') 
Great news!
Btw When did u apply? And from where?


----------



## IBI

Is there any way i can pay for priority AFTER my application has been submitted?


----------



## sj786

DCtoUK said:


> Mine just arrived, also!!! I can't even believe it. Now I'm just terrified it'll be refused after such a long wait lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


woww congrats DCtoUK really happy for you too . 

I think they have now complected April application, hopefully they will doing MAY soon .


----------



## DCtoUK

IBI said:


> Is there any way i can pay for priority AFTER my application has been submitted?


I've heard that you can, but haven't actually seen where. Check on vfs or tlscontact websites (depending where you applied from).

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

eisha said:


> Im from from pakistan. Its my 58th working day. Have got no email, no call or text. Nd 60 working day means 12 weeks.


today is also my 58th working day when you submit your application i submit my application in lahore ????


----------



## eisha

Hey hey.
My biometric was also taken in lahore


----------



## hasipati

eisha said:


> Hey hey.
> My biometric was also taken in lahore


which date?


----------



## hasipati

eisha said:


> Hey hey.
> My biometric was also taken in lahore


in shaa Allah this or next week receive positive response from home office best of luck and remember me in your prayers Thanks
if you will receive any email or call from ukvi please alert me
and my bio also taken in Lahore


----------



## samir.abdallah

IBI said:


> Is there any way i can pay for priority AFTER my application has been submitted?


@Ibi

Im sure you applied through TLSContact as the centre, and on their website you are given the option for ValueAddedService which you can select and pay (£450) for settlement priority.

I would suggest just to hang on a little, unless you have the money to pay for it, at this late stage i think it is a waste of money.


----------



## eisha

12th may
inshallah inshallah. waiting for it soo badly. Sure i will let u know. Pray for me nd best of luck to all


----------



## hasipati

eisha said:


> 12th may
> inshallah inshallah. waiting for it soo badly. Sure i will let u know. Pray for me nd best of luck to all




No worry !!! In shaa Allah everyone receive visa and ASAP All members meet our love ones in uk ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Williams_84

mewlah88 said:


> Wow, so happy for you Williams! Albeit strange time to get the email, 4AM UK time! Great news though.


The e-mail I received last night was from the customer service/UKVI people. When I've looked up a number to call, they say I can call anytime 9-5 Eastern time in the US. i'm pretty sure the customer service people responding to US questions are not in the UK... I've gotten a lot of responses when the UK was sleeping and/or on the weekend.


----------



## Williams_84

hasipati said:


> Lol I'm applying from pakistan let's see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There have been quite a few applicants from Pakistan; You can look back and find them. If you see they have a Pakistan flag to the right of their name (I only see this when I"m looking at my computer; not when I"m on my phone), you can click on their name and it will give you an option to see all posts by that person. That way you can see their timelines.


----------



## visspresident

I got my decision made email this morning! Hopefully good news all around - and hopefully this means early May people should start hearing back soon! :fingerscrossed:

Updated timeline:

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Fianceé non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 23 April 2016
Date biometrics taken: 29 April 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 May (tracking)/11 May (email acknowledgement) 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks/60 working days
Date your decision made email was received: 2 August (66 working days after biometrics)


----------



## Williams_84

eisha said:


> Many many congratulations. :')
> Great news!
> Btw When did u apply? And from where?


I applied from the US. My biometrics date was April 26.


----------



## samir.abdallah

visspresident said:


> I got my decision made email this morning! Hopefully good news all around - and hopefully this means early May people should start hearing back soon! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Updated timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Fianceé non-priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 23 April 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 29 April 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 May (tracking)/11 May (email acknowledgement)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks/60 working days
> Date your decision made email was received: 2 August (66 working days after biometrics)



Congratulations, expectation from everyone is around 60Days will tell the wife to be patient lol:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Williams_84

visspresident said:


> I got my decision made email this morning! Hopefully good news all around - and hopefully this means early May people should start hearing back soon! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Updated timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Fianceé non-priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 23 April 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 29 April 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 May (tracking)/11 May (email acknowledgement)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks/60 working days
> Date your decision made email was received: 2 August (66 working days after biometrics)


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ontario

*Canada applications*

Hi everyone

Anyone else applying from Canada? I submitted my application in Toronto. Here's my timeline: 

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Priority 
Date application submitted online: 8 July 2016
Date biometrics taken: 13 July 2016
Documents received email: None 
Office location processing visa: Sheffield 
Decision made email: Waiting

14 business days today since biometrics I count. 

The VAC in Toronto took my passport and supporting documents and sent them on my behalf to Sheffield. They didn't give me a tracking number. I sent a tracking email last week and got the "no updates" email back. I still have no idea if they actually received my documents! From previous posts I guess this happens but is frustrating nonetheless.


----------



## eisha

hasipati said:


> Lol I'm applying from pakistan let's see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did u apply?? On which date?


----------



## hasipati

eisha said:


> When did u apply?? On which date?




13th may 2016 at lahore VAC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eisha

hasipati said:


> eisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did u apply?? On which date?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13th may 2016 at lahore VAC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good luck to you and me .
Kindly tell me whenever u will receive any call, mail r text


----------



## hasipati

eisha said:


> Good luck to you and me .
> Kindly tell me whenever u will receive any call, mail r text




In shaa Allah and please u too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mewlah88

Congrats visspresident. Love how all three of you heard back on the same day!


----------



## mansi.p

Finally, I have made it to this thread.

Country Applying from: India
Type of visa: Settlment spouse visa
Service: Standard 
Date of online Application: 30th July 2016
Date biometrics taken: 2nd August 2016
Documents delivered to: to be updated
Email confirming receipt of documents: to be updated
Email received from ECO for application assessment: to be updated
Projected timeline: Don't know

The wait after the wait begins, already feel like have been waiting, since the application took longer than had expected.
But am glad, finally submitted the documents today:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hasipati

Williams_84 said:


> There have been quite a few applicants from Pakistan; You can look back and find them. If you see they have a Pakistan flag to the right of their name (I only see this when I"m looking at my computer; not when I"m on my phone), you can click on their name and it will give you an option to see all posts by that person. That way you can see their timelines.




Thank you very much for aur kindness Actually i am new this forum thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukusquestions

sj786 said:


> woww congrats DCtoUK really happy for you too .
> 
> I think they have now complected April application, hopefully they will doing MAY soon .


We're still from April, the 28th


----------



## Pti2323

Asif316uk said:


> Fair wait even though I went priority? I was told from people on here 15 days.. Although personally I expect at least a month or 2.


About your priority application - did you write "Priority Settlement Application" on the front of the envelope ??? I actually didnt write it and just attached the priority receipt with the application form inside the envelope.


----------



## sj786

good to see so many decision emails specially all who crossed 60 days mark , I think only few of us left now entering 60s Club .


----------



## shernandez24

*Waiting on my UK Spouse Visa*

Hi Everyone!
My name is Stephanie and I married a British citizen in December. We had to wait until June to apply so my husband could have 6 months working at the same company. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for:Spouse settlement 
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 7, 2016
Date biometrics taken: June 10th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: I never got an email confirming this but according to FEDEX they got there June 21st.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: NO TIMELINE GIVEN
Date your visa was received: NOT RECEIVED YET

So as of yesterday it has been 30 days including weekends and I still haven't heard ANYTHING from them. Not an email confirming my documents arrived. Nothing. I have sent several emails and I keep getting the same reply:

Dear Stephanie,

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF and date of birth
xxxx) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
have provided above are incorrect.

My husband called a week ago and they said over the phone it is being "processed" 

I didn't pay priority because I read previos forums were people didn't pay and got them straight away but I am really concern that at this point I haven't heard anything from anyone.

I just want to know if it is normal for people not to hear anything... not an email nothing.

I just want to get back to my hubby!!

Thank you guys!

S


----------



## jjtouk

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse Visa (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online June 22nd, 2016
Date biometrics taken: July 6th, 2016, submitted supporting docs same day.
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 8th, 2016, (Emailed back: July 11th, 2016)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: August 1st, 2016

Thank you for this forum and all the hard work everyone has put in. Good luck to all and please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## DCtoUK

shernandez24 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> My name is Stephanie and I married a British citizen in December. We had to wait until June to apply so my husband could have 6 months working at the same company.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for:Spouse settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 7, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: June 10th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: I never got an email confirming this but according to FEDEX they got there June 21st.
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: NO TIMELINE GIVEN
> Date your visa was received: NOT RECEIVED YET
> 
> So as of yesterday it has been 30 days including weekends and I still haven't heard ANYTHING from them. Not an email confirming my documents arrived. Nothing. I have sent several emails and I keep getting the same reply:
> 
> Dear Stephanie,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF and date of birth
> xxxx) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
> have provided above are incorrect.
> 
> My husband called a week ago and they said over the phone it is being "processed"
> 
> I didn't pay priority because I read previos forums were people didn't pay and got them straight away but I am really concern that at this point I haven't heard anything from anyone.
> 
> I just want to know if it is normal for people not to hear anything... not an email nothing.
> 
> I just want to get back to my hubby!!
> 
> Thank you guys!
> 
> S


You can rest assured that they have received your documents, if that's what FedEx is reporting. You've also applied during the busiest time of year, so things are moving quite slowly right now. Not everyone receives the documents received email, but it is possible that they're so backlogged they haven't gotten to prep your documents yet. Non-priority applications from the States are currently taking the full three month wait. Keep in mind, the 60 days/12 weeks are business days, so skip weekends and UK bank holidays. This week they're just processing applications with biometric dates at the end of April, so you've likely got until sometime in September before you have a decision. Good luck!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

shernandez24 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> My name is Stephanie and I married a British citizen in December. We had to wait until June to apply so my husband could have 6 months working at the same company.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for:Spouse settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 7, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: June 10th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: I never got an email confirming this but according to FEDEX they got there June 21st.
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: NO TIMELINE GIVEN
> Date your visa was received: NOT RECEIVED YET
> 
> So as of yesterday it has been 30 days including weekends and I still haven't heard ANYTHING from them. Not an email confirming my documents arrived. Nothing. I have sent several emails and I keep getting the same reply:
> 
> Dear Stephanie,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF and date of birth
> xxxx) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
> have provided above are incorrect.
> 
> My husband called a week ago and they said over the phone it is being "processed"
> 
> I didn't pay priority because I read previos forums were people didn't pay and got them straight away but I am really concern that at this point I haven't heard anything from anyone.
> 
> I just want to know if it is normal for people not to hear anything... not an email nothing.
> 
> I just want to get back to my hubby!!
> 
> Thank you guys!
> 
> S


Hi Stephanie  As DCtoUK says, this appears to be quite normal. I've got the confirmation from DHL that our application arrived, but nothing since then. I didn't do priority either, because we didn't know it would take this long - doh! Our 60 working days timescale takes us to 30 September. It would be heaven on this earth to get it back before then, but that's not realistic. Patience is a virtue, hahaha!!! Nel


----------



## samir.abdallah

shernandez24 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> My name is Stephanie and I married a British citizen in December. We had to wait until June to apply so my husband could have 6 months working at the same company.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for:Spouse settlement
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 7, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: June 10th
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: I never got an email confirming this but according to FEDEX they got there June 21st.
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: NO TIMELINE GIVEN
> Date your visa was received: NOT RECEIVED YET
> 
> So as of yesterday it has been 30 days including weekends and I still haven't heard ANYTHING from them. Not an email confirming my documents arrived. Nothing. I have sent several emails and I keep getting the same reply:
> 
> Dear Stephanie,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF and date of birth
> xxxx) and found that there are no current updates. This could be
> because your application was submitted recently or the details that you
> have provided above are incorrect.
> 
> My husband called a week ago and they said over the phone it is being "processed"
> 
> I didn't pay priority because I read previos forums were people didn't pay and got them straight away but I am really concern that at this point I haven't heard anything from anyone.
> 
> I just want to know if it is normal for people not to hear anything... not an email nothing.
> 
> I just want to get back to my hubby!!
> 
> Thank you guys!
> 
> S


Based on your Bio Date of 10th June it is actually 38 Working days today (excluding weekends and bank holidays) i am at a similar timeline but via south africa as the processing centre rather than Sheffield. Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## eisha

Now i know waiting part is really hard.


----------



## Toby1988

IBI said:


> Is there any way i can pay for priority AFTER my application has been submitted?




Not after document submission and biometric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visspresident

ukusquestions said:


> We're still from April, the 28th


Is that your biometric date? Mine was one day after yours, if that's the case - you'll hear back soon!


----------



## ukusquestions

visspresident said:


> Is that your biometric date? Mine was one day after yours, if that's the case - you'll hear back soon!


yep it is, I really hope so!!


----------



## ILR1980

I expected many results this week for those waiting for over 60 days as never seen any one crossing 70 days and hopefully you all get your visa because real pain is to get refusal after wait of 3 months..non priority applicant should give them 60 to 69 days before getting panic 



eisha said:


> Now i know waiting part is really hard.


Your time will also come


----------



## hasipati

ILR1980 said:


> I expected many results this week for those waiting for over 60 days as never seen any one crossing 70 days and hopefully you all get your visa because real pain is to get refusal after wait of 3 months..non priority applicant should give them 60 to 69 days before getting panic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your time will also come




My application and @eisha application is same day like 1 day difference in shaa Allah Hear back soon!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

hasipati said:


> My application and @eisha application is same day like 1 day difference in shaa Allah Hear back soon!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck and best wishes to you as well as you are approaching close to 60 days


----------



## Mitchell123

Hi folks, here is my wife's timeline. Ecstatic that it has been successful! This forum has been a great source of help in preparing all the documentation. Thank you!

Country applying from: Zambia
Type of visa applied for: spousal Visa (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 13/07/2016
Date biometrics taken: 19/07/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20/07/2016
Office location processing visa: Pretoria, South Africa
Processing complete confirmation email: 25/07/2016
Visa returned to Zambia: 27/07/2016


----------



## kaththeexpat

*My UK Timeline: UK Embassy Manila*

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee Visa non-priority
Date application submitted (online): early March 2016
Date biometrics taken: March 21, 2016. Also submitted our application and supporting documents at VFS Global Manila
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 21, 2016
Office location processing visa: UK Embassy Manila
Processing complete confirmation text: May 17, 2016
Visa returned to me: May 18, 2016.

The process from submission to getting my approval in the mail was a little under 2 months. That is with weekends, holidays even a national election and non-working days due to typhoon. Considering that the Manila is the 'hub" for Southeast Asia and Australia, I think 2 months is bearable and pretty good timetable. 
I also wrote our list of supporting documents on my blog: kaththeexpat.wordpress.com. Check it out there and hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## Asif316uk

Pti2323 said:


> Asif316uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair wait even though I went priority? I was told from people on here 15 days.. Although personally I expect at least a month or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> About your priority application - did you write "Priority Settlement Application" on the front of the envelope ??? I actually didnt write it and just attached the priority receipt with the application form inside the envelope.
Click to expand...

I also never marked the envelope priority. I was in such a hurry to send it I forgot!

I also put the receipt in with my application.
Hoping to hear something in the next week or 2 InshaAllah


----------



## hasipati

ILR1980 said:


> Good luck and best wishes to you as well as you are approaching close to 60 days




Thanks @ILR and remember me in yours prayers 🏼️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Islandgurl

*Timeline*



Islandgurl said:


> Hey Guys,
> Heres an update of my application for those with similar timeline.
> 
> Country applying from: Jamaica
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online June 23,2016
> Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 29, 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 30 days
> Decision Email: NONE
> Email to collect passport: June 29, 2016 (CRMADMIN GLOBAL email @ 7:47PM?? Strange...it does says that it's a auto generated email though)
> Date your visa was received: collection on Tuesday August 2 as Monday is a holiday here. =\
> 
> Inquired about the status of my visa on Thursday June 28, 2016 and was told that a decision was made on my visa from Monday June 25, 2016 (that's 21 days for a decision).
> 
> Keep checking my account for refund and there none so I'm a bit hopeful.



Collect passport today with visa!! 😁😁😁


Good luck to everyone who's been waiting for a long time! 
After previously been refused in May of this year I know exactly how it feels to wait over 11 weeks for this visa. 

Holding my visa in my hand and knowing I'm going to see my husband in a couple days make me feel so so happy, and I hope everyone will fell that way very soon! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Soniaaah

Hi ModCrystal!

May I ask why they refused your fiancée visa the first time? I applied for a fiancée non-priority from the USA, with a bio of June 28th as well. 



ModCrystal said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 22nd, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: June 28th, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Evidence pack received on July 4th (tracked via UPS), consideration/EOC email on July 29th, 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Not entirely sure how long they initially stated.
> Date your visa was received: N/A
> 
> 
> My husband and I were married in the US in June, prior to us applying for the spouse visa. Though we originally planned to marry in the UK our Fiance visa was refused. We launched an appeal but that took months to even begin movement so because our original plans were put in jeopardy (Not enough time to plan a wedding for the set date with the venue in the UK) we instead had a small civil ceremony at the County Court House. We had one friend in attendance to witness and take a few pictures.
> 
> I'm just a little nervous that we got the email telling us on July 29th that is was being prepared to be considered by an EOC, I woke up today to a UPS shipping notification and a 2nd email from UKVI saying a decision had been reached.
> 
> That is quick, especially since we couldn't afford priority service. Also it's Sunday. I assumed these EOC personnel worked a typical Monday to Friday job.
> 
> So I'm nervous, this all happened so fast and I don't know if that's a good sign or a bad. We sent a lot of evidence (being burned on the 1st visa application, we definitely wanted to make sure we mitigated all doubt) so I want to be hopeful but after that 1st refusal I'm cautious with my optimism.


----------



## mlar

*This waiting game, amirite?*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online June 18,2016
Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 1, 2016 (although they arrived on 1 July)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

looks like I won't hear back 'til Sept? Fingers crossed, i s'pose.


----------



## lady_locks3

@Samir.abdallah & @shernadez24

Hi guys, our timelines are very close 

My husbands: Bio metrics on 14th June (in Ghana) – processing in Sheffield 
Samir.abdallah: Bio metrics on 8th June processing in South Africa
shernadez24: Bio metrics on 10th June - processing in Sheffield

I count my working days from the day after the bio metrics as day 1, so as of today we’re on day 36. Please do let us know when you guys hear back. But I’m not really expecting anything until September, but at least we are all just over half way. Feels like there's a hold up in Sheffield. All the best to us all though...


----------



## samir.abdallah

Mitchell123 said:


> Hi folks, here is my wife's timeline. Ecstatic that it has been successful! This forum has been a great source of help in preparing all the documentation. Thank you!
> 
> Country applying from: Zambia
> Type of visa applied for: spousal Visa (priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 13/07/2016
> Date biometrics taken: 19/07/2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20/07/2016
> Office location processing visa: Pretoria, South Africa
> Processing complete confirmation email: 25/07/2016
> Visa returned to Zambia: 27/07/2016


Congrats!!!!!!

Priority i see is the way, that was a quick turn around, wishing i had paid priority now. There are a few of us applying from Africa (south africa VAC) hoping we here soon.


----------



## IBI

Should have gone priority!!!!!!!!
Should have gone priority!!!!


----------



## ModCrystal

Soniaaah said:


> Hi ModCrystal!
> 
> May I ask why they refused your fiancée visa the first time? I applied for a fiancée non-priority from the USA, with a bio of June 28th as well.


There were 3 reasons, and after the refusal came it all made a lot of sense. We just didn't send enough, or research the items needed enough, before sending off that 1st application. 

They stated we didn't prove our relationship was genuine.
They stated we didn't prove my sponsor/Fiancee was a UK citizen.
They stated we didn't provide enough proof of his claimed salary / place of employment.

That refusal is what led my husband and I to this forum in the first place, as we were researching items to get a better grasp on how to prove things.


----------



## samir.abdallah

IBI said:


> Should have gone priority!!!!!!!!
> Should have gone priority!!!!


I know right!

but you are in your late stages now so i dont think there is a point in paying for it now, in my view and neither will I, its a test of patience WE CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## sj786

Hi All those who are considering upgrade to priority after submitting their application, I just want to share this, I have send them an enquiry on 2nd week of my application that If I can still upgrade to Priority, this is what they sent . I know you can still see the option of paying priority online, I think it will be the waste of money and add more frustration. 

Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas and Immigration
International Enquiry Service. 

Please be advised, you cannot avail the priority service at this stage.


----------



## fpatel10

I contacted UKVI regarding my application
and received the following message. Haven't seen it around here and freaking out! 


We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status
and found that a decision on your application has been delayed
whilst further enquiries are being conducted. Your visa application centre
or the entry clearance officer will contact you once a decision has been
made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your application.

We escalated status update to the Authority on 28/07/2016 as you are aware
and we will get back to you as soon as we receive a reply.


I have not gotten any emails for extra documents or anything...


----------



## sj786

fpatel10 said:


> I contacted UKVI regarding my application
> and received the following message. Haven't seen it around here and freaking out!
> 
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status
> and found that a decision on your application has been delayed
> whilst further enquiries are being conducted. Your visa application centre
> or the entry clearance officer will contact you once a decision has been
> made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your application.
> 
> We escalated status update to the Authority on 28/07/2016 as you are aware
> and we will get back to you as soon as we receive a reply.
> 
> 
> I have not gotten any emails for extra documents or anything...


I am sure I have seen the same email on this forum . its another generic reply from them.


----------



## mewlah88

fpatel, wouldn't be worried, it's just another generic email, seen it here a couple of times, perhaps not with the escalation date but the same email.


----------



## mewlah88

So, from this list (by Williams), it seems only four of us left now:

Name------------ Visa Type-------- Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio 
Yank&BritPie----Spouse - NP-----4/14/2016------7/26/2016-------72 
Summerlove10--Spouse - NP----4/19/2016------7/21/2016-------64 
zazumtl----------Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016------7/25/2016-------62 
Williams_84-----Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016-------8/03/2016------66-67? 
DCtoUK----------Settlement - NP--4/26/2016------8/03/2016------66-67?
visspresident----Fiance - NP-------4/29/2016-------8/03/2016------63-64? 
fpatel10----------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------61 
mewlah88 -------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------61 
sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------59-60? 
Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------54

There is some trend to this so hoping at least three of us will hear back by next week (possibly Tuesday).


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> So, from this list (by Williams), it seems only four of us left now:
> 
> Name------------ Visa Type-------- Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> Yank&BritPie----Spouse - NP-----4/14/2016------7/26/2016-------72
> Summerlove10--Spouse - NP----4/19/2016------7/21/2016-------64
> zazumtl----------Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016------7/25/2016-------62
> Williams_84-----Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016-------8/03/2016------66-67?
> DCtoUK----------Settlement - NP--4/26/2016------8/03/2016------66-67?
> visspresident----Fiance - NP-------4/29/2016-------8/03/2016------63-64?
> fpatel10----------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------61
> mewlah88 -------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------61
> sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------59-60?
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------54
> 
> There is some trend to this so hoping at least three of us will hear back by next week (possibly Tuesday).


I am on day 59 . I hope all of us get decisions this week .


----------



## Williams_84

sj786 said:


> Hi All those who are considering upgrade to priority after submitting their application, I just want to share this, I have send them an enquiry on 2nd week of my application that If I can still upgrade to Priority, this is what they sent . I know you can still see the option of paying priority online, I think it will be the waste of money and add more frustration.
> 
> Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas and Immigration
> International Enquiry Service.
> 
> Please be advised, you cannot avail the priority service at this stage.


I've been wondering about that for months. I definitely wish I would have gone priority. We had the money, but decided, "It's only a 6-week wait. $700 is not worth 6 weeks. We can wait this out." Ha!!!!!! If we had known it would be a 13/14 week wait, we would have paid.


----------



## ukusquestions

mewlah88 said:


> So, from this list (by Williams), it seems only four of us left now:
> 
> Name------------ Visa Type-------- Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> Yank&BritPie----Spouse - NP-----4/14/2016------7/26/2016-------72
> Summerlove10--Spouse - NP----4/19/2016------7/21/2016-------64
> zazumtl----------Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016------7/25/2016-------62
> Williams_84-----Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016-------8/03/2016------66-67?
> DCtoUK----------Settlement - NP--4/26/2016------8/03/2016------66-67?
> visspresident----Fiance - NP-------4/29/2016-------8/03/2016------63-64?
> fpatel10----------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------61
> mewlah88 -------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------61
> sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------59-60?
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------54
> 
> There is some trend to this so hoping at least three of us will hear back by next week (possibly Tuesday).


you forgot about us! Biometircs 28th April, still waiting :sad:


----------



## mewlah88

Apologies, was just going off William's list. 

That puts you at Day 69 if I'm not mistaken. You'll get a decision very soon I'm sure.


----------



## ukusquestions

mewlah88 said:


> Apologies, was just going off William's list.
> 
> That puts you at Day 69 if I'm not mistaken. You'll get a decision very soon I'm sure.


No worries 

I think we're on day 66


----------



## eisha

ukusquestions said:


> mewlah88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, from this list (by Williams), it seems only four of us left now:
> 
> Name------------ Visa Type-------- Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> Yank&BritPie----Spouse - NP-----4/14/2016------7/26/2016-------72
> Summerlove10--Spouse - NP----4/19/2016------7/21/2016-------64
> zazumtl----------Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016------7/25/2016-------62
> Williams_84-----Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016-------8/03/2016------66-67?
> DCtoUK----------Settlement - NP--4/26/2016------8/03/2016------66-67?
> visspresident----Fiance - NP-------4/29/2016-------8/03/2016------63-64?
> fpatel10----------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------61
> mewlah88 -------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------61
> sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------59-60?
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------54
> 
> There is some trend to this so hoping at least three of us will hear back by next week (possibly Tuesday).
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot about us! Biometircs 28th April, still waiting
Click to expand...

V
From where did u apply?


----------



## nyclon

fpatel10 said:


> I contacted UKVI regarding my application
> and received the following message. Haven't seen it around here and freaking out!
> 
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status
> and found that a decision on your application has been delayed
> whilst further enquiries are being conducted. Your visa application centre
> or the entry clearance officer will contact you once a decision has been
> made or, if necessary, during the consideration of your application.
> 
> We escalated status update to the Authority on 28/07/2016 as you are aware
> and we will get back to you as soon as we receive a reply.
> 
> 
> I have not gotten any emails for extra documents or anything...


Perhaps they are verifying the accuracy of the information of the documents you have already submitted.


----------



## ukusquestions

eisha said:


> V
> From where did u apply?


the US


----------



## joshuasaiz

mewlah88 said:


> So, from this list (by Williams), it seems only four of us left now:
> 
> Name------------ Visa Type-------- Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> Yank&BritPie----Spouse - NP-----4/14/2016------7/26/2016-------72
> Summerlove10--Spouse - NP----4/19/2016------7/21/2016-------64
> zazumtl----------Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016------7/25/2016-------62
> Williams_84-----Spouse - NP-----4/26/2016-------8/03/2016------66-67?
> DCtoUK----------Settlement - NP--4/26/2016------8/03/2016------66-67?
> visspresident----Fiance - NP-------4/29/2016-------8/03/2016------63-64?
> fpatel10----------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------61
> mewlah88 -------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------61
> sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------59-60?
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------54
> 
> There is some trend to this so hoping at least three of us will hear back by next week (possibly Tuesday).


dont for get me 

joshuasaiz--------Fiance NP --------5/31/2016-------


----------



## joshuasaiz

*denied?*

has anyone been denied? if so what were the reasons?


----------



## fpatel10

nyclon said:


> Perhaps they are verifying the accuracy of the information of the documents you have already submitted.


I just called them and it seems they are verifying the information I provided and the case has been noted down as complex.......


----------



## humdrumdreamer

I see a lot of people just mentioned writing 'Priority' on their 'envelopes', and am kind of anxious now... I sent my application inside of a box(UPS), and marked the very outside of the box 'PRIORITY' in huge letters all over. Is this what they meant by the outermost envelope, even though I didn't send mine in an envelope?

My brain seems to still be thinking of everything that could possibly go wrong


----------



## AuroraSkye

joshuasaiz said:


> has anyone been denied? if so what were the reasons?


Yes, people have been denied for various different reasons. Since each application is unique, so is the reason most likely. You can use the search bar to find specific things. Or you could go back a few pages on this thread to recent refusals people have posted.




fpatel10 said:


> I just called them and it seems they are verifying the information I provided and the case has been noted down as complex.......


Honestly, that doesn't really mean much. If you didn't inquiry about it, you'd be in the same place you are now: waiting. Complex could mean "Oh, we need to verify employment...but it's taking a while to get a response." or "We have to sift through all the documents again just to make sure" or another endless possibility. For them, that will mean something, but to you who is waiting...it doesn't mean anything until you get a decision. The fact there is something has you worried, I understand. It's okay. ^-^


----------



## jjtouk

humdrumdreamer said:


> I see a lot of people just mentioned writing 'Priority' on their 'envelopes', and am kind of anxious now... I sent my application inside of a box(UPS), and marked the very outside of the box 'PRIORITY' in huge letters all over. Is this what they meant by the outermost envelope, even though I didn't send mine in an envelope?
> 
> My brain seems to still be thinking of everything that could possibly go wrong


I'm pretty sure that is what you're supposed to do. As long as they see it and can sort it before actually having to open it.


----------



## LCScotland

Tomorrow will be day 26 for us on priority from the US. 

Not a completely straightforward application as I have only been with my current employer in the UK for 3 months so had to submit paperwork for the last 12 months from overseas employment. 

It felt pretty straightforward when we submitted but the waiting just raises all kinds of what ifs. Seeing some posters who were on a similar timeline already receive their visas has my mind playing all sorts of tricks on me. 

Can't imagine how the 50+ and 60+ days folks are handling it!


----------



## crcw

LCScotland said:


> Tomorrow will be day 26 for us on priority from the US.
> 
> Not a completely straightforward application as I have only been with my current employer in the UK for 3 months so had to submit paperwork for the last 12 months from overseas employment.
> 
> It felt pretty straightforward when we submitted but the waiting just raises all kinds of what ifs. Seeing some posters who were on a similar timeline already receive their visas has my mind playing all sorts of tricks on me.
> 
> Can't imagine how the 50+ and 60+ days folks are handling it!


Have you tried to e-mail or call them?
I emailed them yesterday and they said mine was yet to be assessed.


----------



## LCScotland

We haven't emailed them based on the amount of generic emails that have been posted on here. It might be worth a shot though, thanks.

I read on another forum that one poster received no emails whatsoever from Sheffield and only knew the application had been processed by the change of their UPS status.

They eventually recived the 'decision made' email after they got their documents and passport back with the approval.


----------



## LCScotland

@crcw - are you priority or non-priority? If priority - when were your biometrics?


----------



## crcw

LCScotland said:


> @crcw - are you priority or non-priority? If priority - when were your biometrics?


I know, it is very generic. But somehow I felt better after asking, at least I know they are not looking at my application yet.

I am priority from USA.

Biometrics: 18/07
E-mail : 26/07

I was expecting a decision made e-mail next week, but I don't know. You have been waiting longer than me. It is very annoying because we are depending on it to make our decisions :/


----------



## Pompey

*Application not straightforward*

I've been following this forum for a long time but this is my first time posting. It was so useful to us when we put my husbands application together. Thank you to everyone who posts on here. I have been following you all getting your decision made emails and then receiving your visas and I feel so happy for you all.

We are in the same boat as ILR1980 and fpatel10. Our application has been delayed because it is not straightforward. I expected to get that email though and I will tell you why but first here is our timeline:

Country applying from: Barbados
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa - Non-priority (I don't think we had the option to do priority from Barbados)
Date application submitted online: 18 April 2016
Date biometrics taken: 3 May 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 6 May 2016 (confirmation email received 10 May 2016)
Office processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Currently on day 65

We received an email stating that the processing of our application has not been straightforward and would not be decided within the customer service targets on 22 July 2016.

One reason we expected to get this email is because my husband has twice been charged with possession of cannibas. The first time was 6 July 2007 when he received a fine of 750 Barbados dollars and the second time was 5 April 2008 when he was fined 500 Barbados dollars. We put this in the application and also included a police certificate.

The second reason is that my husband spent 6 months here with me from 17 October 2015 until 16 April 2016 when we went home to submit his application. During his time with me he was unwell and spent some time in hospital. Everything to do with his stay in hospital, his treatment and all medication was paid in full by my medical insurance that I get through my work but I understand that they will have to look in to whether we still owed anything or had any outstanding bills. I am confident that there will not be any issues with this matter but I am so worried about his convictions. I am sure that his visa will be denied because of these past mistakes. We didn't enclose a letter from my husband addressing his convictions as I only found out once it was too late that we should have done this. I presume also that if it is denied we will not be able to appeal or apply again because there isn't much we can say against his convictions.

Anyway I am sorry for such a long post but I just wanted you all to know our story.


----------



## ILR1980

AuroraSkye said:


> Honestly, that doesn't really mean much. If you didn't inquiry about it, you'd be in the same place you are now: waiting. Complex could mean "Oh, we need to verify employment...but it's taking a while to get a response." or "We have to sift through all the documents again just to make sure" or another endless possibility. For them, that will mean something, but to you who is waiting...it doesn't mean anything until you get a decision. The fact there is something has you worried, I understand. It's okay. ^-^


why they cannot verify documents and do further checks within three months? The problem with " Not straightforward application " is that applicants dont really know how long they will take after this standard waiting time of 60 working days


----------



## ILR1980

Pompey said:


> I've been following this forum for a long time but this is my first time posting. It was so useful to us when we put my husbands application together. Thank you to everyone who posts on here. I have been following you all getting your decision made emails and then receiving your visas and I feel so happy for you all.
> 
> We are in the same boat as ILR1980 and fpatel10. Our application has been delayed because it is not straightforward. I expected to get that email though and I will tell you why but first here is our timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: Barbados
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa - Non-priority (I don't think we had the option to do priority from Barbados)
> Date application submitted online: 18 April 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 3 May 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 6 May 2016 (confirmation email received 10 May 2016)
> Office processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Currently on day 65
> 
> We received an email stating that the processing of our application has not been straightforward and would not be decided within the customer service targets on 22 July 2016.
> 
> One reason we expected to get this email is because my husband has twice been charged with possession of cannibas. The first time was 6 July 2007 when he received a fine of 750 Barbados dollars and the second time was 5 April 2008 when he was fined 500 Barbados dollars. We put this in the application and also included a police certificate.
> 
> The second reason is that my husband spent 6 months here with me from 17 October 2015 until 16 April 2016 when we went home to submit his application. During his time with me he was unwell and spent some time in hospital. Everything to do with his stay in hospital, his treatment and all medication was paid in full by my medical insurance that I get through my work but I understand that they will have to look in to whether we still owed anything or had any outstanding bills. I am confident that there will not be any issues with this matter but I am so worried about his convictions. I am sure that his visa will be denied because of these past mistakes. We didn't enclose a letter from my husband addressing his convictions as I only found out once it was too late that we should have done this. I presume also that if it is denied we will not be able to appeal or apply again because there isn't much we can say against his convictions.
> 
> Anyway I am sorry for such a long post but I just wanted you all to know our story.


I never had any complicated immigration background . My wife had spouse visa in the past and returned back to home country before it got expired so i will say you should not treat this generic email as refusal ..just wait and see ..Good luck


----------



## ModCrystal

ModCrystal said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 22nd, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: June 28th, 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Evidence pack received on July 4th (tracked via UPS), consideration/EOC email on July 29th, 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Not entirely sure how long they initially stated.
> Date your visa was received: August 3rd 2016 via UPS.
> 
> My husband and I were married in the US in June, prior to us applying for the spouse visa. Though we originally planned to marry in the UK our Fiance visa was refused. We launched an appeal but that took months to even begin movement so because our original plans were put in jeopardy (Not enough time to plan a wedding for the set date with the venue in the UK) we instead had a small civil ceremony at the County Court House. We had one friend in attendance to witness and take a few pictures.
> 
> I'm just a little nervous that we got the email telling us on July 29th that is was being prepared to be considered by an EOC, I woke up today to a UPS shipping notification and a 2nd email from UKVI saying a decision had been reached.
> 
> That is quick, especially since we couldn't afford priority service. Also it's Sunday. I assumed these EOC personnel worked a typical Monday to Friday job.
> 
> So I'm nervous, this all happened so fast and I don't know if that's a good sign or a bad. We sent a lot of evidence (being burned on the 1st visa application, we definitely wanted to make sure we mitigated all doubt) so I want to be hopeful but after that 1st refusal I'm cautious with my optimism.


Quoted myself to add that I received my spouse visa this afternoon and I'm am elated. Best wishes to everyone waiting.


----------



## DCtoUK

ModCrystal said:


> Quoted myself to add that I received my spouse visa this afternoon and I'm am elated. Best wishes to everyone waiting.


Congrats to you!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemily

crcw said:


> I know, it is very generic. But somehow I felt better after asking, at least I know they are not looking at my application yet.
> 
> I am priority from USA.
> 
> Biometrics: 18/07
> E-mail : 26/07
> 
> I was expecting a decision made e-mail next week, but I don't know. You have been waiting longer than me. It is very annoying because we are depending on it to make our decisions :/


@crcw - We have the EXACT same dates as you! Let's keep one another informed!!! Hoping we hear ASAP!!!


----------



## Lemily

crcw said:


> I know, it is very generic. But somehow I felt better after asking, at least I know they are not looking at my application yet.
> 
> I am priority from USA.
> 
> Biometrics: 18/07
> E-mail : 26/07
> 
> I was expecting a decision made e-mail next week, but I don't know. You have been waiting longer than me. It is very annoying because we are depending on it to make our decisions :/


Woops! We have VERY SIMILAR timelines! Keep one another updated, yes? 

Date bio-metrics taken: July 14th, 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 18th, 2016
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 26th, 2016


----------



## shaz2803

Alhumdulilah, im so happy for you. Finally your happy time has come you always kept strong and i wish you all the best for the future Ameen.


----------



## crcw

Lemily said:


> @crcw - We have the EXACT same dates as you! Let's keep one another informed!!! Hoping we hear ASAP!!!


Sure. As soon as I hear something back from them I will post here. Please keep me posted too.


----------



## GlenPHX

I'm a little confused about the current processing times. If it says that 97% are complete in 30 days, why is it taking everyone on here 60+ days?? Is everyone here in the 3%?


----------



## TinaTina

*Priority timeline - applying from US*

Dear All

Firstly, this forum has a wonderful community and everyone is so supportive of one another. Lovely to see.

My husband (British sponsor) and I put in an application mid-July as we only met the financial requirements then. I have been waiting since March to do so. I completed my biometrics on 29 July 2016, and application (with priority service) was received by Home Office on 1 August 2016. I've yet to receive an email from them confirming receipt.

How long do priority applications usually take? From what I've read on this forum, it seems there is a backlog on applications originating from the US. I've been a bit presumptuous and already booked my ticket back to London for August 15th.

Our application is a fairly straightforward one and we've met the financial requirement through the savings route. Has anyone on this forum done this as well?

I am very anxious as, like all of you, future decisions are hingeing on this.

Any feedback you can provide is appreciated!!!!


----------



## fpatel10

sj786 said:


> I am on day 59 . I hope all of us get decisions this week .


Have you heard anything? Did you try contacting them?


----------



## Lcss

Hello everyone 

Is there anyone else applying from Brazil or has the visa application processed in Bogota? 
My timeline is:

Country applying from: Brazil (Rio de Janeiro) 
Type of visa applied for: fiancée priority 
Date of application submitted online: 11 July 2016
Date biometrics taken: 28 July 2016
Documents email received: 1 August 2016
Office location processing visa: Bogota(Colombia) 
Decision made email: waiting 

It would be great to have an idea of how long they process the visas at Bogota office. 

Thanks to all


----------



## GlenPHX

Also, how do I request priority service now that they received my package today?


----------



## hasipati

ModCrystal said:


> Quoted myself to add that I received my spouse visa this afternoon and I'm am elated. Best wishes to everyone waiting.




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

hasipati said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Today my 60 day no email or call waiting is so hard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eisha

hasipati said:


> hasipati said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today my 60 day no email or call waiting is so hard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Don't forget to tell us, if you receive any mail r call.
Good luck


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Eisha when did u apply?


----------



## eisha

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Eisha when did u apply?


@hasipati and my applied dates are same.
Today is my 60th day also.
Finger Cross!


----------



## hasipati

eisha said:


> Don't forget to tell us, if you receive any mail r call.
> Good luck




Ok don't worry I'll tell you when I receive any email or call in shaa Allah think positive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Eisha when did u apply?




@Eisha applied 12th may and mine was 13th may


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Ok that is very long period .may allah give us progress .


----------



## eisha

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Ok that is very long period .may allah give us progress .


When did u apply? And from where?


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

U both r on non priority?


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

I had bio materic on 23rd june karachi


----------



## mewlah88

Sigh, Day 62 and not so much as a peep. 

My original return flight to the UK was 21st July, changed this to 23rd August, thinking 75 working days, that's plenty to get the passport back in my hands ready for travel but doubts starting to creep in now.


----------



## hasipati

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> I had bio materic on 23rd june karachi



You are too late??
No both are standard applications.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

mewlah88 said:


> Sigh, Day 62 and not so much as a peep.
> 
> 
> 
> My original return flight to the UK was 21st July, changed this to 23rd August, thinking 75 working days, that's plenty to get the passport back in my hands ready for travel but doubts starting to creep in now.




Why you purchase ticket in advance ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mewlah88

hasipati said:


> Why you purchase ticket in advance ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was in the UK for 4 months prior to my application, I only left for the US to complete biometrics and get application submitted so got a flexible return.


----------



## hasipati

mewlah88 said:


> I was in the UK for 4 months prior to my application, I only left for the US to complete biometrics and get application submitted so got a flexible return.




Ohhh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IBI

I sent a status request yesterday, about the 20th one. 

Got a response today to say application processed and decision made. But have not received confirmation from TLS to collect passport or anything.. Email said it could take time to get back docs and passport. 

Has anyone got this reply and how long have they waited before passport is in hand?

Biometric date: 18th May
Non priority
Applying from Zambia

Also, the NHS payment not refunded in account yet.. So is that good news?


We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF0and date of birth
) and found that the application has been processed and a
decision has been made.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.


----------



## sj786

here is the updated list for US and Canadian applicants .

UkUSquestions Spouse - Np------4/28/2016-------------------------67
fpatel10----------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------62 
mewlah88 -------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------62 
sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------60
Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------55 
Joshuasaiz-------Fiance - Np-------5/31/2016--------------------------48

I hope next week will be a productive week for all of us . Good Luck 

sorry for any Mistakes .


----------



## hasipati

sj786 said:


> here is the updated list for US and Canadian applicants .
> 
> 
> 
> UkUSquestions Spouse - Np------4/28/2016-------------------------67
> 
> fpatel10----------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------62
> 
> mewlah88 -------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------62
> 
> sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------60
> 
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------55
> 
> Joshuasaiz-------Fiance - Np-------5/31/2016--------------------------48
> 
> 
> 
> I hope next week will be a productive week for all of us . Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for any Mistakes .




Pakistani's is not in your list ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

hasipati said:


> Pakistani's is not in your list ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



apology for this, I have copied this from William's and just added 2 more applicants . 

Can you post your biometrics date and all the Pakistanis who are waiting, can you all post your bioMetric date so that I can calculate and collect it all in one post so then you can carry it forward from there .


----------



## samir.abdallah

IBI said:


> I sent a status request yesterday, about the 20th one.
> 
> Got a response today to say application processed and decision made. But have not received confirmation from TLS to collect passport or anything.. Email said it could take time to get back docs and passport.
> 
> Has anyone got this reply and how long have they waited before passport is in hand?
> 
> Biometric date: 18th May
> Non priority
> Applying from Zambia
> 
> Also, the NHS payment not refunded in account yet.. So is that good news?
> 
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF0and date of birth
> ) and found that the application has been processed and a
> decision has been made.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.




CONGRATS IBI !!!!!! I knew it

What did i tell you though !! Congrats again, i bet you will receive email from TLS shortly.


----------



## Mangala1

IBI said:


> I sent a status request yesterday, about the 20th one.
> 
> Got a response today to say application processed and decision made. But have not received confirmation from TLS to collect passport or anything.. Email said it could take time to get back docs and passport.
> 
> Has anyone got this reply and how long have they waited before passport is in hand?
> 
> Biometric date: 18th May
> Non priority
> Applying from Zambia
> 
> Also, the NHS payment not refunded in account yet.. So is that good news?
> 
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status (GWF0and date of birth
> ) and found that the application has been processed and a
> decision has been made.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.



It takes up to 3 -5 days to get documents back.The next email you will receive will be from TLS confirming descion has been made.After that another to confirm documents are ready to picked up.

You usually get refund back when descion has been made so,so far looks like goof news!Your nearly there hold tight.


----------



## hasipati

sj786 said:


> apology for this, I have copied this from William's and just added 2 more applicants .
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post your biometrics date and all the Pakistanis who are waiting, can you all post your bioMetric date so that I can calculate and collect it all in one post so then you can carry it forward from there .




@hasipati Biometric date:13th may
@Eisha Biometric date:12th may


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AuroraSkye

sj786 said:


> apology for this, I have copied this from William's and just added 2 more applicants .
> 
> Can you post your biometrics date and all the Pakistanis who are waiting, can you all post your bioMetric date so that I can calculate and collect it all in one post so then you can carry it forward from there .


I just want to point out that the list won't be completely accurate for seeing who gets a decision. Each country has different processing times than another. US will mostly likely be different from Canada, etc as they work on them by country as well as other factors (# of applicants, priority/non, etc). ^-^;;


----------



## IBI

@samir

I am not fully excited yet... But at least its progress. 

Your prediction was correct. Thanks for your concern, worry and support. 

Its been a long wait. 

Yours is next Insha Allah.


----------



## IBI

Hi Mangala,

Thank you for your input, i know you got your visa in a similar timeline to mine...

Just waiting for that TLS email.. Still a bit worried... Refusal will absolutely shatter me, its been such a long road....

I had booked flights for 10th July as i thought it would be processed within 30 days.

2 lessons learnt:

1: ALWAYS GO PRIORITY (IF YOU CAN AFFORD IT)
2: DON'T BOOK FLIGHTS


----------



## samir.abdallah

IBI said:


> @samir
> 
> I am not fully excited yet... But at least its progress.
> 
> Your prediction was correct. Thanks for your concern, worry and support.
> 
> Its been a long wait.
> 
> Yours is next Insha Allah.


InshAllah soon and no worries brother you got the Visa lane: 

now i have a solid expectation as Zambia processing time is 66% = 60 days, 84% = 90 Days and 100% = 120 days 

For tanzania is a little better so based on your feedback and Mangala1 my expectation is for the week of the 15th of August. inshallah


----------



## sj786

updated timeline 

UkUSquestions Spouse - Np------4/28/2016-------------------------67 (US)
fpatel10---------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------62 (Canada)
mewlah88 ------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------62 (US)
Eisha ------------Spouse- NP------5/12/2016--------------------------60 (Pakistan)
sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------60 (Canada)
hasipati-----------Spouse- Np------5/13/2016--------------------------59 (Pakistan)
Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------55 (US)
Joshuasaiz-------Fiance - Np-------5/31/2016--------------------------48 (US)

I hope next week will be a productive week for all of us . Good Luck 

sorry for any Mistakes .


----------



## hasipati

sj786 said:


> updated timeline
> 
> UkUSquestions Spouse - Np------4/28/2016-------------------------67 (US)
> fpatel10---------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------62 (Canada)
> mewlah88 ------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------62 (US)
> Eisha ------------Spouse- NP------5/12/2016--------------------------60 (Pakistan)
> sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------60 (Canada)
> hasipati-----------Spouse- Np------5/13/2016--------------------------59 (Pakistan)
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------55 (US)
> Joshuasaiz-------Fiance - Np-------5/31/2016--------------------------48 (US)
> 
> I hope next week will be a productive week for all of us . Good Luck
> 
> sorry for any Mistakes .




Thanks @sj786 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

AuroraSkye said:


> I just want to point out that the list won't be completely accurate for seeing who gets a decision. Each country has different processing times than another. US will mostly likely be different from Canada, etc as they work on them by country as well as other factors (# of applicants, priority/non, etc). ^-^;;


yeh True  . just to keep track of days as I agree that each country has a different processing time . 

All of them in the List are non Priority as we can see Sheffield is taking about 12 to 14 weeks to process Np applications so just to figure out that no one has yet crossed 14 weeks mark from any country. I can't imagine anyone going up to 24 weeks.


----------



## mysteron

sj786 said:


> All of them in the List are non Priority as we can see Sheffield is taking about 12 to 14 weeks to process Np applications.....


Is this just for overseas applicants? I applied for a spouse visa from within the UK in mid June (8 week process time apparently) and my wife's fiancee visa runs out in three weeks. It has been over 7 weeks since we the fee was taken and 6 since we registered biometrics. We haven't heard anything since, which I'm taking as a good thing :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sj786

mysteron said:


> Is this just for overseas applicants? I applied for a spouse visa from within the UK in mid June (8 week process time apparently) and my wife's fiancee visa runs out in three weeks. It has been over 7 weeks since we the fee was taken and 6 since we registered biometrics. We haven't heard anything since, which I'm taking as a good thing :fingerscrossed:[/
> 
> yes most of us here are overseas, I Have seen 1 guy here who applied from inside the UK got his visa on 15th week .


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*Processing times*



GlenPHX said:


> I'm a little confused about the current processing times. If it says that 97% are complete in 30 days, why is it taking everyone on here 60+ days?? Is everyone here in the 3%?


I was confused about that too, but I think it's in the wording of the info on the UKVI site. It doesn't actually define the statistics very well. 
"Most applications are processed within 30 days". 30 days of what - receipt of biometrics, or allocation to the specific officer reviewing it?
It also says "the above data is for all decisions made in June". Not 'for all applications received in June'. I think this is probably a case of the UKVI as a govt dept having targets to hit, and showing they're achieving the targets. I'll be taking up with my MP when I get home though, as it's somewhat misleading....particularly when one doesn't have one's passport for all these months. 
We didn't buy the Priority service, because we looked at these stats and didn't think we needed a fast turnaround. Had we only known we'd be looking at 60 days, we would have paid it, as would most. Now I fully understand the saying 'patience is a virtue'!! 
Nel


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

GlenPHX said:


> Also, how do I request priority service now that they received my package today?


Unfortunately you can't request priority service once it's been submitted. Only before submitting it. Sorry to be bearer of bad news!
Nel


----------



## DCtoUK

mewlah88 said:


> Sigh, Day 62 and not so much as a peep.
> 
> My original return flight to the UK was 21st July, changed this to 23rd August, thinking 75 working days, that's plenty to get the passport back in my hands ready for travel but doubts starting to creep in now.


You've gotta be soon! I think you'll be able to fly on the 23rd

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DCtoUK

TinaTina said:


> Dear All
> 
> Firstly, this forum has a wonderful community and everyone is so supportive of one another. Lovely to see.
> 
> My husband (British sponsor) and I put in an application mid-July as we only met the financial requirements then. I have been waiting since March to do so. I completed my biometrics on 29 July 2016, and application (with priority service) was received by Home Office on 1 August 2016. I've yet to receive an email from them confirming receipt.
> 
> How long do priority applications usually take? From what I've read on this forum, it seems there is a backlog on applications originating from the US. I've been a bit presumptuous and already booked my ticket back to London for August 15th.
> 
> Our application is a fairly straightforward one and we've met the financial requirement through the savings route. Has anyone on this forum done this as well?
> 
> I am very anxious as, like all of you, future decisions are hingeing on this.
> 
> Any feedback you can provide is appreciated!!!!


Unfortunately, current processing time for US priority applicants is around a month. If your tracking numbers say it was delivered, then it's definitely there, they just may not be able to prep it for processing for another week or two and probably another week or two after for a decision. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pti2323

What email I use to enquire about my application???


----------



## DCtoUK

Pti2323 said:


> What email I use to enquire about my application???


You can contact them by phone or email using this link:

https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk


----------



## momousa

Hello TinaTina
We took the savings route as well....still waiting for decision. Our solicitor contacted them on Monday as was told it's in the queue waiting assessment....

Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US Application submitted: May 10, 2016 Biometrics: May 17, 2016 Application sent: May 20, 2016 Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016 Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received Decision made email: ?? Date visa received: ?? We used a solicitor in the UK to apply. We were told 6 weeks for approval by solicitor and hence chose non priority. Had my solicitor contact UK Immigration at 6 weeks and got a response same day stating that they did not have my spouse's biometrics in their system and wanted to know when and where his appt was?? They had my children's biometrics but not his?? After some research he was told to retake his biometrics and apologized for the oversight. Confirmed retake of biometrics on July 5th and haven't heard since then. Also informed them that his passport expires August 9th. We hope that does not cause any issues for our approval. We just sold our house here in the USA because we didn't want to lose the buyer. Have to get our daughter registered for School in the UK but can't do anything. Starting to feel desperate


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

momousa said:


> Hello TinaTina
> We took the savings route as well....still waiting for decision. Our solicitor contacted them on Monday as was told it's in the queue waiting assessment....
> 
> Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US Application submitted: May 10, 2016 Biometrics: May 17, 2016 Application sent: May 20, 2016 Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016 Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received Decision made email: ?? Date visa received: ?? We used a solicitor in the UK to apply. We were told 6 weeks for approval by solicitor and hence chose non priority. Had my solicitor contact UK Immigration at 6 weeks and got a response same day stating that they did not have my spouse's biometrics in their system and wanted to know when and where his appt was?? They had my children's biometrics but not his?? After some research he was told to retake his biometrics and apologized for the oversight. Confirmed retake of biometrics on July 5th and haven't heard since then. Also informed them that his passport expires August 9th. We hope that does not cause any issues for our approval. We just sold our house here in the USA because we didn't want to lose the buyer. Have to get our daughter registered for School in the UK but can't do anything. Starting to feel desperate


Oh I feel for you Momousa. It's hard to stay calm at times, but there's nothing to be gained by panicking so we must stay calm! Same position as you - non priority from USA, and we've just sold our house and moving into holiday rental. We keep telling ourselves we have to be patient...but it's also good to check that the application is moving through, and UKVI have everything they need, right?! It'll all work out in the end, Nel


----------



## Williams_84

mewlah88 said:


> Sigh, Day 62 and not so much as a peep.
> 
> My original return flight to the UK was 21st July, changed this to 23rd August, thinking 75 working days, that's plenty to get the passport back in my hands ready for travel but doubts starting to creep in now.


 Waiting is hard.


----------



## Williams_84

GlenPHX said:


> I'm a little confused about the current processing times. If it says that 97% are complete in 30 days, why is it taking everyone on here 60+ days?? Is everyone here in the 3%?


Personally, I think they play games with their numbers. First off, they only post those statistics every other month. Second off, in July several people posted on here saying that, on all the other forums they know about, only priority applications were processed in July (as in no one who was non-priority received a decision). So I think the way they post their statistics has to be kind of jacked up; they are either completely lying or changing the numbers in a way that makes them look better.

Also, the statistics are "For the decisisons made in June, 97% were made within 30 days." So it makes sense that maybe in June & July this statistic is true since they were only processing priorities. But then, when they start catching up with the non-priorities, their statistics have to look terrible for a few months. If they don't, I will think they are completely made up.


----------



## Williams_84

TinaTina said:


> Dear All
> 
> Firstly, this forum has a wonderful community and everyone is so supportive of one another. Lovely to see.
> 
> My husband (British sponsor) and I put in an application mid-July as we only met the financial requirements then. I have been waiting since March to do so. I completed my biometrics on 29 July 2016, and application (with priority service) was received by Home Office on 1 August 2016. I've yet to receive an email from them confirming receipt.
> 
> How long do priority applications usually take? From what I've read on this forum, it seems there is a backlog on applications originating from the US. I've been a bit presumptuous and already booked my ticket back to London for August 15th.
> 
> Our application is a fairly straightforward one and we've met the financial requirement through the savings route. Has anyone on this forum done this as well?
> 
> I am very anxious as, like all of you, future decisions are hingeing on this.
> 
> Any feedback you can provide is appreciated!!!!


If you read back about 20 pages you will find LOTS of timelines for US Priority cases.


----------



## TinaTina

Thanks so much DCtoUK... I had hopes that it would be completed by mid-August and booked a ticket for then. However your estimates seem to be right on given the US timelines I've seen in this thread. Good luck to us all!


----------



## IBI

Just got my confirmation email from TLS..

Application is processed and decision made.. Confirmed

Documents to be sent back in next few days.. I am hoping tommorow...


----------



## Williams_84

GlenPHX said:


> Also, how do I request priority service now that they received my package today?


Somewhere in the past ~20 pages, someone posted about this. They called the office and I think the office told them this was not possible.


----------



## TinaTina

momousa said:


> Hello TinaTina
> We took the savings route as well....still waiting for decision. Our solicitor contacted them on Monday as was told it's in the queue waiting assessment....
> 
> Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US Application submitted: May 10, 2016 Biometrics: May 17, 2016 Application sent: May 20, 2016 Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016 Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received Decision made email: ?? Date visa received: ?? We used a solicitor in the UK to apply. We were told 6 weeks for approval by solicitor and hence chose non priority. Had my solicitor contact UK Immigration at 6 weeks and got a response same day stating that they did not have my spouse's biometrics in their system and wanted to know when and where his appt was?? They had my children's biometrics but not his?? After some research he was told to retake his biometrics and apologized for the oversight. Confirmed retake of biometrics on July 5th and haven't heard since then. Also informed them that his passport expires August 9th. We hope that does not cause any issues for our approval. We just sold our house here in the USA because we didn't want to lose the buyer. Have to get our daughter registered for School in the UK but can't do anything. Starting to feel desperate


I do hope you get your reply soon! When children and real estate are involved, it cannot be easy at all. Have you tried calling them or getting your lawyer to help out? My husband and I had hired a solicitor and we believe that it did more harm than good for us. However given your husband submitted his biometrics a month ago, I have a good feeling your decision is around the corner.


----------



## Williams_84

I know it's a dumb thing to be irritated about since my wait is almost over, but...

I called, web-chatted and received a phone call from UPS. They all said my package would be held for pick-up. When we applied for the visa, I was living in my house but I've since sold it. The visa documentation has A LOT of personal data. 

Well, dumb UPS put my visa on their delivery truck!!! I called their hotline and they said, "they will call you back by 10 a.m." But I am going to go down to the office when they open at 8:30 and see if there's something else they can do. Seriously!!! I will drive ANYWHERE to get my package and finally find out if they've approved my visa!!!!


----------



## fpatel10

It seems the extra checks email wasn't a generic email unfortunately. They seem to be suspicious about my husband's work. They called him and his employer and the lady on the phone was being very awkward and kept on saying "something does not add up" I really hope everything is okay. 
Just adds on to the stress...
Anyone remember any posts about work verifications?

Thanks


----------



## sj786

fpatel10 said:


> It seems the extra checks email wasn't a generic email unfortunately. They seem to be suspicious about my husband's work. They called him and his employer and the lady on the phone was being very awkward and kept on saying "something does not add up" I really hope everything is okay.
> Just adds on to the stress...
> Anyone remember any posts about work verifications?
> 
> Thanks


I remember one pakistani guy posted that his wife got a call from them.as long as your husband employer verifies the information provided in application from , its should be fine. 
they just need to make sure that the company is legit and your husband meet the financial requirement.


----------



## mewlah88

Do they always call employers? Surely there's a better way of checking, HMRC perhaps.


----------



## DCtoUK

Williams_84 said:


> I know it's a dumb thing to be irritated about since my wait is almost over, but...
> 
> I called, web-chatted and received a phone call from UPS. They all said my package would be held for pick-up. When we applied for the visa, I was living in my house but I've since sold it. The visa documentation has A LOT of personal data.
> 
> Well, dumb UPS put my visa on their delivery truck!!! I called their hotline and they said, "they will call you back by 10 a.m." But I am going to go down to the office when they open at 8:30 and see if there's something else they can do. Seriously!!! I will drive ANYWHERE to get my package and finally find out if they've approved my visa!!!!


That's terrible! Hope you can still pick it up today. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> Do they always call employers? Surely there's a better way of checking, HMRC perhaps.


they normally check with the employer if you have a salaried job . , I Think they only check with HMRC if the applicant is self employed or owns LTD company .


----------



## fpatel10

mewlah88 said:


> Do they always call employers? Surely there's a better way of checking, HMRC perhaps.


They definitely don't always call employers....hence why I'm worried...


----------



## samir.abdallah

IBI said:


> Just got my confirmation email from TLS..
> 
> Application is processed and decision made.. Confirmed
> 
> Documents to be sent back in next few days.. I am hoping tommorow...


YEAAAH BUDDDDY !!! Told you Congrats. inshallah its approved visa


----------



## sj786

fpatel10 said:


> They definitely don't always call employers....hence why I'm worried...


I have seen so many ppl got a call from Sheffield and they got Visa . wish you good luck .


----------



## moiz_

sj786 said:


> I have seen so many ppl got a call from Sheffield and they got Visa . wish you good luck .



Hi Sj786. Please add my timeline to the list aswell, the one you posted earlier with other members' timeline. 


My timeline:
Biometrics taken: 12th May 
Application: Spouse Settlement
Country: Pakistan (Islamabad)
Day 59 


Thanks mate!


----------



## sj786

updated timeline 

UkUSquestions Spouse - Np------4/28/2016-------------------------67 (US)
fpatel10---------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------62 (Canada)
mewlah88 ------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------62 (US)
Eisha ------------Spouse- NP------5/12/2016--------------------------60 (Pakistan)
Moiz -------------Spouse - Np------5/12/2016--------------------------60 (Pakistan)
sj78--------------Spouse - NP------5/12/2016--------------------------60 (Canada)
hasipati-----------Spouse- Np------5/13/2016--------------------------59 (Pakistan)
Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016--------------------------55 (US)
Joshuasaiz-------Fiance - Np-------5/31/2016--------------------------48 (US)

I hope next week will be a productive week for all of us . Good Luck 

sorry for any Mistakes .


----------



## LCScotland

So, now that Sheffield will be finished for the day, we will now be on 27 days as priority from the US as of tomorrow.

Anyone else who went priority from the US still waiting?


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> It seems the extra checks email wasn't a generic email unfortunately. They seem to be suspicious about my husband's work. They called him and his employer and the lady on the phone was being very awkward and kept on saying "something does not add up" I really hope everything is okay.
> Just adds on to the stress...
> Anyone remember any posts about work verifications?
> 
> Thanks


Its common for UKVI to ring employer and even sponsor for verification in case of doubts. I have seen some refusals where sponsor got confuse over the phone and did not gave correct answers then got refusal from UKVI on grounds that information of employer was not matching with information provided by sponsor . 

another guy missed call from them as ECO was calling him from unknown numbers and left voice message which he did not listened so he also got refusal even when provided all paper works..so stay alert


----------



## Williams_84

I got my visa this morning!!! When I got to the UPS store, they hadn't actually put it on a truck yet so they were able to go grab it for me.  I am so excited!! I fly out in a week.


----------



## visspresident

Williams_84 said:


> I got my visa this morning!!! When I got to the UPS store, they hadn't actually put it on a truck yet so they were able to go grab it for me.  I am so excited!! I fly out in a week.


CONGRATULATIONS!

I got mine just as well! Flying out on 14 August!


----------



## ILR1980

Williams_84 said:


> I got my visa this morning!!! When I got to the UPS store, they hadn't actually put it on a truck yet so they were able to go grab it for me.  I am so excited!! I fly out in a week.


no more quotes of Eyore ? haha

Well best of luck for future and have safe journey


----------



## Williams_84

ILR1980 said:


> no more quotes of Eyore ? haha
> 
> Well best of luck for future and have safe journey


I think my Eyore turned into Tigger .


----------



## hasipati

My TB test Expired and application is under process? Confusing time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

hasipati said:


> My TB test Expired and application is under process? Confusing time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its no issue hasipati. TB certficate should be valid at the time of making application..you can travel with this expired one if granted visa


----------



## hasipati

ILR1980 said:


> Its no issue hasipati. TB certficate should be valid at the time of making application..you can travel with this expired one if granted visa




Thanks @ILR1980 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

hasipati said:


> My TB test Expired and application is under process? Confusing time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


be aware they might deny your entry upon arrival if your TB test is not Valid, as you are aware that TB test is only valid for 6 months so they need to see that your TB Test is valid and under 6 months .


----------



## sj786

Williams_84 said:


> I got my visa this morning!!! When I got to the UPS store, they hadn't actually put it on a truck yet so they were able to go grab it for me.  I am so excited!! I fly out in a week.


congratulations , wish you all the best for your new Venture. Finally time to move and get your Boarding pass ready and select your favourite seat in the plane . :eyebrows:


----------



## mewlah88

fpatel, 

The thing that confuses me about your situation (where they're making employer queries) is that they've had 63 days to do this so surely would have noticed earlier. Just seems to me that the process only truly begins on day 60.


----------



## hasipati

sj786 said:


> be aware they might deny your entry upon arrival if your TB test is not Valid, as you are aware that TB test is only valid for 6 months so they need to see that your TB Test is valid and under 6 months .




It means i will make new TB test ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

hasipati said:


> It means i will make new TB test ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, make sure you must renew your TB Test before you fly . The purpose of TB test is that they want to see you are not carrying this disease with you when arrived at the UK , if you TB test is not valid at the time of your arrival then they wont let you in , In some cases they send you to the clinic at the airport to get your TB test done before they grant Entry , so you might end up spending money there . so better to be safe then sorry .


----------



## hasipati

sj786 said:


> yes, make sure you must renew your TB Test before you fly . The purpose of TB test is that they want to see you are not carrying this disease with you when arrived at the UK , if you TB test is not valid at the time of your arrival then they wont let you in , In some cases they send you to the clinic at the airport to get your TB test done before they grant Entry , so you might end up spending money there . so better to be safe then sorry .




Ok sj786 in shaa Allah i will do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunoo

Online Application: 07/07/2016
Biometrics enrolled at & enrolled on; 14/07/2016 Lahore (NON PRIORITY)
Application received at Sheffield: 18/07/2016

Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on: 15/07/2016
Status Check:N/A

Supporting documents received back from Sheffield on: not returned yet

Contacted with 'decision made': Not Yet
Contacted for Collection: Not Yet
Collection made: Not Yet
Decision of Application : Not Yet


Wish me luck.


----------



## Asif316uk

Day 20 from biometrics on 11/07/2016 for me on priority.
Getting a bit worried now cos I never put priority on the envelope :-S

Should I ring them ?


----------



## hasipati

sunoo said:


> Online Application: 07/07/2016
> Biometrics enrolled at & enrolled on; 14/07/2016 Lahore (NON PRIORITY)
> Application received at Sheffield: 18/07/2016
> 
> Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on: 15/07/2016
> Status Check:N/A
> 
> Supporting documents received back from Sheffield on: not returned yet
> 
> Contacted with 'decision made': Not Yet
> Contacted for Collection: Not Yet
> Collection made: Not Yet
> Decision of Application : Not Yet
> 
> 
> Wish me luck.




I think You are immigration board member ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AuroraSkye

Asif316uk said:


> Day 20 from biometrics on 11/07/2016 for me on priority.
> Getting a bit worried now cos I never put priority on the envelope :-S
> 
> Should I ring them ?


I've seen a few people post they forgot to write "priority" on the envelope over the last few months. Don't worry, honestly. I did the exact same thing and it didn't hinder my application in March nor other's from what I've seen. They should open each package to sort the applications for processing so if you included the priority receipt, it should be okay. I hope this helps. ^-^


----------



## sunoo

hasipati said:


> I think You are immigration board member ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So are you


----------



## hasipati

sunoo said:


> So are you




Lol  i guess !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asif316uk

AuroraSkye said:


> I've seen a few people post they forgot to write "priority" on the envelope over the last few months. Don't worry, honestly. I did the exact same thing and it didn't hinder my application in March nor other's from what I've seen. They should open each package to sort the applications for processing so if you included the priority receipt, it should be okay. I hope this helps. ^-^


Thanks Aurora

I think I will call them after work today to get an update.
I'm absolutely bricking myself!


----------



## sunoo

Asif316uk said:


> Thanks Aurora
> 
> I think I will call them after work today to get an update.
> I'm absolutely bricking myself!



Hi Asif,

Was your application a straight forward one? Don't get upset mate. I am sure you will receive the decision within next week  stay positive mate


----------



## hasipati

I received a call from gerry's where i submit my passport ready for collection on monday ? No email or text just received a phone call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

@eisha you receive any call or update from gerry's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Today is my 60 working day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

hasipati said:


> I received a call from gerry's where i submit my passport ready for collection on monday ? No email or text just received a phone call
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats great , they don't always send an email, if Gerry called , means your application has been processed and ready for collection . Good Luck for outcome.


----------



## Asif316uk

I'm having a nervous breakdown, my wife had a call said her passport is ready for collection on Monday!


----------



## sunoo

hasipati said:


> I received a call from gerry's where i submit my passport ready for collection on monday ? No email or text just received a phone call
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please post your timeline again. Was it your first application?


----------



## hasipati

Asif316uk said:


> I'm having a nervous breakdown, my wife had a call said her passport is ready for collection on Monday!




Yes i was also receive a phone call from gerry's collection on monday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

sj786 said:


> thats great , they don't always send an email, if Gerry called , means your application has been processed and ready for collection . Good Luck for outcome.




In shaa Allah everything is okay i pray for everyone please do dua for me nervous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

sunoo said:


> Please post your timeline again. Was it your first application?




No this is my second application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Asif316uk said:


> I'm having a nervous breakdown, my wife had a call said her passport is ready for collection on Monday!




@Asif please tell me your wife timeline and you receive any email or text msg ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asif316uk

hasipati said:


> @Asif please tell me your wife timeline and you receive any email or text msg ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 01/07/2016
Date biometrics taken: 11/07/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/07/2016
Office location processing your visa: Mirpur
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Told to collect passport on 08/08/2016


----------



## Asif316uk

Asif316uk said:


> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 01/07/2016
> Date biometrics taken: 11/07/2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/07/2016
> Office location processing your visa: Mirpur
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Told to collect passport on 08/08/2016


I haven't received an email yet


----------



## hasipati

Country applying from: Pakistan

Type of visa applied for: Settlement

Date application submitted (online or in person): 29-04-2016

Date biometrics taken: 13-05-2016

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:

Office location processing your visa:Lahore

Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

Date your visa was received: Told to collect passport on 08/08/2016[/QUOTE]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

hasipati said:


> In shaa Allah everything is okay i pray for everyone please do dua for me nervous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


InshaALLAH  lane:


----------



## DCtoUK

Hi everyone. Finally get to post my last timeline!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Unmarried Partner (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17th April
Date biometrics taken: 26th April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5th May
Date email confirming receipt of documentation: 11th May
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date decision made email received: 2nd August
Date your visa was received: 4th August (my birthday!)

VISA APPROVED!!! Was a nice birthday present  I couldn't say thank you enough to all of you who have answered questions and been so encouraging through this long wait. For all of you still waiting, hang in there! Good news is on it's way. Mewlah - next week is your week!


----------



## hasipati

sj786 said:


> InshaALLAH  lane:




In shaa Allah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj786

DCtoUK said:


> Hi everyone. Finally get to post my last timeline!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Unmarried Partner (Non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 17th April
> Date biometrics taken: 26th April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5th May
> Date email confirming receipt of documentation: 11th May
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date decision made email received: 2nd August
> Date your visa was received: 4th August (my birthday!)
> 
> VISA APPROVED!!! Was a nice birthday present  I couldn't say thank you enough to all of you who have answered questions and been so encouraging through this long wait. For all of you still waiting, hang in there! Good news is on it's way. Mewlah - next week is your week!


All the best DCtoUK , you will be finally in the plan soon from DC to UK and yeh Happy Birthday


----------



## mewlah88

Congrats DC! 

Thank you for the words of encouragement. Good to see you got your visa in your hand within 2 days. Thinking if even I get mine towards Day 72, I'll still hopefully be able to make my flight. 

I think you're one of the last April ones (apart from ustoukquestions), I remember seeing all you guys cross your 60 day mark, Summerlove, Williams, yourself and really hoping you guys would get your visa's so they could get to the rest of us!


----------



## mansi.p

Congratulations and Happy Birthday


----------



## hasipati

Congratulations and happy birthday DC To UK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

DCtoUK said:


> Hi everyone. Finally get to post my last timeline!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Unmarried Partner (Non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 17th April
> Date biometrics taken: 26th April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5th May
> Date email confirming receipt of documentation: 11th May
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date decision made email received: 2nd August
> Date your visa was received: 4th August (my birthday!)
> 
> VISA APPROVED!!! Was a nice birthday present  I couldn't say thank you enough to all of you who have answered questions and been so encouraging through this long wait. For all of you still waiting, hang in there! Good news is on it's way. Mewlah - next week is your week!


SOOOOO pleased for you, and happy birthday for yesterday! The best birthday present in the world!!! We probably have nearly two more months to wait....we'll miss your posts on here, but wish you much happiness in the UK! Nel


----------



## ukusquestions

DCtoUK said:


> Hi everyone. Finally get to post my last timeline!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Unmarried Partner (Non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 17th April
> Date biometrics taken: 26th April
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5th May
> Date email confirming receipt of documentation: 11th May
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date decision made email received: 2nd August
> Date your visa was received: 4th August (my birthday!)
> 
> VISA APPROVED!!! Was a nice birthday present  I couldn't say thank you enough to all of you who have answered questions and been so encouraging through this long wait. For all of you still waiting, hang in there! Good news is on it's way. Mewlah - next week is your week!


Congratulations to you and Williams_84!!! lane:lane:lane:

I'm going to miss you both on this forum. We still haven't heard anything, trying not to let it get us down.


----------



## fpatel10

ukusquestions said:


> Congratulations to you and Williams_84!!! lane:lane:lane:
> 
> I'm going to miss you both on this forum. We still haven't heard anything, trying not to let it get us down.


Did you get an email stating that your application is complex and will take longer?

Do you know what the hold up is? Are they doing more inquiries?

Have you contacted them? What is their response

Hope you hear something soon!


----------



## moiz_

hasipati said:


> Country applying from: Pakistan
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement
> 
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 29-04-2016
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 13-05-2016
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> 
> Office location processing your visa:Lahore
> 
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> 
> Date your visa was received: Told to collect passport on 08/08/2016







@hasipati. i stand on the day 60 aswell. Biometrics (12th May) i havent received any confirmation email after my documents were delivered in Sheffield. and also afterwards till date no official email. 
I just wanted to inquire if u had also not received any emails? 
All the very best for monday


----------



## ukusquestions

fpatel10 said:


> Did you get an email stating that your application is complex and will take longer?
> 
> Do you know what the hold up is? Are they doing more inquiries?
> 
> Have you contacted them? What is their response
> 
> Hope you hear something soon!


We're going to email them again on Monday, haven't heard anything from them since last week when they said there have been no updates.


----------



## sunoo

moiz_ said:


> @hasipati. i stand on the day 60 aswell. Biometrics (12th May) i havent received any confirmation email after my documents were delivered in Sheffield. and also afterwards till date no official email.
> I just wanted to inquire if u had also not received any emails?
> All the very best for monday


Hi Moiz,

Not everyone gets the confirmation email so don't worry about it as long as you parcel tracking says that it has been delivered.

TIP: Keep an eye on the bank card you used to pay IHS fees. If there is a refund then it wouldn't be any good news. 

Good luck and fingers crossed.


----------



## Pti2323

Asif316uk said:


> I'm having a nervous breakdown, my wife had a call said her passport is ready for collection on Monday!


Check ur bank which I am sure u do every 5 mins, if there is no refund which I am hoping in sha allah there Wudnt be - then enjoy and book ur Mrs ticket


----------



## Pti2323

Seeing a few priority apps from Pakistan processed with in a month seems a relief

My timeline is 


Country applying from: Pakistan

Type of visa applied for: Settlement - priority 

Date application submitted (online ): 14-07-2016

Date biometrics taken: 18-07-2016

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23/07/16

Office location processing your visa: Islamabad 

Projected timeline given: 12 weeks - generic email 

Date your visa was received: not yet


----------



## ILR1980

sj786 said:


> be aware they might deny your entry upon arrival if your TB test is not Valid, as you are aware that TB test is only valid for 6 months so they need to see that your TB Test is valid and under 6 months .


She dont need to renew it as its needed for visa purpose and was valid at the time of making application..why need to waste money again ? Seen people traveled with expired copy of tb certificate and had no issue


----------



## Asif316uk

Pti2323 said:


> Asif316uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a nervous breakdown, my wife had a call said her passport is ready for collection on Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> Check ur bank which I am sure u do every 5 mins, if there is no refund which I am hoping in sha allah there Wudnt be - then enjoy and book ur Mrs ticket
Click to expand...

Make that every 3 mins! 
No refund yet, InshaAllah it's approved.


----------



## fpatel10

Any idea how long it takes to assess the application?


----------



## momousa

Thank you for your response Nel &Jimmy Patience is definitely the key here. When things seem bad more often than not only good things will come in the end. I pray that we all get approved and the wait shortens in time. We wanted to use a solicitor because we wanted to get it right the first time given the expense to apply. Even though the solicitor has a direct contact with one of the workflow managers it doesn't really help in expediting our application and understandably so as it wouldn't be fair to others. The only thing that they don't have is my children's health surcharge as the solicitor could not put it thru when applying for them online. She has reported it to them twice with no response. She doesn't think it's a big deal as they both received a Reference number for it. We'll see. I wish you guys all the best.


----------



## momousa

I do hope you get your reply soon! When children and real estate are involved, it cannot be easy at all. Have you tried calling them or getting your lawyer to help out? My husband and I had hired a solicitor and we believe that it did more harm than good for us. However given your husband submitted his biometrics a month ago, I have a good feeling your decision is around the corner.

Thanks TinaTina for the positive response. My solicitor has a direct contact with one of the workflow managers and she contacted him this past Monday and was told our application is in the queue waiting to be assessed. She plans to follow up with him this coming Monday (day 59). I hope your right...wish you all the best.


----------



## fpatel10

Does anyone know how long it takes to asses an application?
I know it must vary...


----------



## hasipati

moiz_ said:


> @hasipati. i stand on the day 60 aswell. Biometrics (12th May) i havent received any confirmation email after my documents were delivered in Sheffield. and also afterwards till date no official email.
> 
> I just wanted to inquire if u had also not received any emails?
> 
> All the very best for monday




No email or documents received i track my parcel but my parcel or documents not delivered to my spouse ? Waiting for monday in sha Allah every thing is fine on monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemily

LCScotland said:


> So, now that Sheffield will be finished for the day, we will now be on 27 days as priority from the US as of tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else who went priority from the US still waiting?


We are on day 15 (working days) from our Biometric date of July 14th, 2016! Really hoping next week is all our weeks!!!


----------



## GlenPHX

I really wish the gov.uk website had been more clear in terms of the current wait time being 12 weeks for non-priority apps. Had I known this from the start, I would have paid the extra money for Priority considering the fact that my partner and I have a Notice of Marriage/Partnership appointment for our Civil Partnership in London on September 26th. 

This is causing lots of sleepless nights now for both of us. Not very happy at all.


----------



## Pompey

*Visa approved*

I just want to update you all on our visa application and perhaps give others who are in a situation that isn't exactly straight forward some hope. I am so so happy to tell you that despite everything my husband got his visa today. 

We didn't get an email to say that a decision had been made. My husband received a call from FedEx to say they had a parcel for him to collect and his visa was inside.

Here is our timeline again:

Country applying from: Barbados
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement non-priority
Date application submitted online: 18 April 2016
Date biometrics taken: 3 May 2016
Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 6 May 2016 (confirmation email received 10 May 2016)
Office processing your visa: Sheffield / Jamaica 
Visa received: 5 May 2016 - 67 days from biometrics

We received an email from Sheffield on 22 July 2016 stating that our application was not straightforward and would not be decided within the customer service targets which I expected because my husband had 2 convictions against his name for possession of Cannibas and also because he had received hospital treatment whilst he was visiting me so I knew they would have to at least look into these matters further.

I was really unsure whether we would get his visa particularly because of his convictions so I am so relieved and happy to say that he did. My husband is coming home. 

I want to say good luck to everyone who is waiting for your visas. I hope they all get approved. Stay positive even if there is something in your application that may cause you concern there is a chance you might still get your visa approved as we did.


----------



## ILR1980

Pompey said:


> I just want to update you all on our visa application and perhaps give others who are in a situation that isn't exactly straight forward some hope. I am so so happy to tell you that despite everything my husband got his visa today.
> 
> We didn't get an email to say that a decision had been made. My husband received a call from FedEx to say they had a parcel for him to collect and his visa was inside.
> 
> Here is our timeline again:
> 
> Country applying from: Barbados
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement non-priority
> Date application submitted online: 18 April 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 3 May 2016
> Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 6 May 2016 (confirmation email received 10 May 2016)
> Office processing your visa: Sheffield / Jamaica
> Visa received: 5 May 2016 - 67 days from biometrics
> 
> We received an email from Sheffield on 22 July 2016 stating that our application was not straightforward and would not be decided within the customer service targets which I expected because my husband had 2 convictions against his name for possession of Cannibas and also because he had received hospital treatment whilst he was visiting me so I knew they would have to at least look into these matters further.
> 
> I was really unsure whether we would get his visa particularly because of his convictions so I am so relieved and happy to say that he did. My husband is coming home.
> 
> I want to say good luck to everyone who is waiting for your visas. I hope they all get approved. Stay positive even if there is something in your application that may cause you concern there is a chance you might still get your visa approved as we did.


well congrats to you 
Told you to not worry and stay positive

and hopefully we will also hear it soon


----------



## Luciangurl2

Aww pompey congratulations


----------



## Luciangurl2

Pompey said:


> I just want to update you all on our visa application and perhaps give others who are in a situation that isn't exactly straight forward some hope. I am so so happy to tell you that despite everything my husband got his visa today.
> 
> We didn't get an email to say that a decision had been made. My husband received a call from FedEx to say they had a parcel for him to collect and his visa was inside.
> 
> Here is our timeline again:
> 
> Country applying from: Barbados
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement non-priority
> Date application submitted online: 18 April 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 3 May 2016
> Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 6 May 2016 (confirmation email received 10 May 2016)
> Office processing your visa: Sheffield / Jamaica
> Visa received: 5 May 2016 - 67 days from biometrics
> 
> We received an email from Sheffield on 22 July 2016 stating that our application was not straightforward and would not be decided within the customer service targets which I expected because my husband had 2 convictions against his name for possession of Cannibas and also because he had received hospital treatment whilst he was visiting me so I knew they would have to at least look into these matters further.
> 
> I was really unsure whether we would get his visa particularly because of his convictions so I am so relieved and happy to say that he did. My husband is coming home.
> 
> I want to say good luck to everyone who is waiting for your visas. I hope they all get approved. Stay positive even if there is something in your application that may cause you concern there is a chance you might still get your visa approved as we did.


Aww pompey congratulations I'm applying from st lucia and had previously overstayed when I met my husband we've been together for three years in the uk and after many consultations with 3 solicitors (cause I'm extra lol) they all suggested I go back home to get married and apply for entry clearance from therw my solicitor advised us to provide as much evidence as we possibly could and be honest and take responsibility fo my actions so all my previous passports showing my history of travel and everything ,I've never used the nhs ,have any priors or worked while in the uk cause my husband looked after me he finally came up with the money in 2016 to regularise my status and I must say it has been a stressful Couple of months and the fact that everything runs slow in the summer adds to my anxiety I miss my husband so much but I have faith we will be reunited soon ,we gave them all we could your story gave me hope and I am absolutely delighted for you and your husband


----------



## Pompey

Luciangurl2 said:


> Aww pompey congratulations I'm applying from st lucia and had previously overstayed when I met my husband we've been together for three years in the uk and after many consultations with 3 solicitors (cause I'm extra lol) they all suggested I go back home to get married and apply for entry clearance from therw my solicitor advised us to provide as much evidence as we possibly could and be honest and take responsibility fo my actions so all my previous passports showing my history of travel and everything ,I've never used the nhs ,have any priors or worked while in the uk cause my husband looked after me he finally came up with the money in 2016 to regularise my status and I must say it has been a stressful Couple of months and the fact that everything runs slow in the summer adds to my anxiety I miss my husband so much but I have faith we will be reunited soon ,we gave them all we could your story gave me hope and I am absolutely delighted for you and your husband


Luciangurl2 Thank you so much. I wanted to put my story up for others to read and to know that you might get your visa even if your application isn't straightforward. I wasn't at all confident that we would get our visa. I have been reading and rereading the immigration guidance notes on the reasons for refusal and whilst I could always come to the conclusion that we should get a visa I still had that doubt in the back of my mind. When we were putting our application together I had read all the information I could find online with regard to the documents we needed as evidence and I was confident we had all the basics covered but I was unsure about my husbands convictions and there isn't much info on here from people applying with convictions so I wanted everyone to know that it can be done. The one thing we did find out, just like you, is to be completely honest about everything and that is what we did and it paid off for us. We also did it all ourselves without the help of a solicitor so I am really chuffed that we were approved.

Don't give up. The waiting is horrendous, I have been so up and down throughout this whole period and more so after we got the 'application is not straightforward' email. Try to stay strong and know they will get to your application eventually. I hope and pray that your application is also approved and you get your visa. I will be following your story Xxx


----------



## Pompey

ILR1980 said:


> well congrats to you
> Told you to not worry and stay positive
> 
> and hopefully we will also hear it soon


Thank you ILR1980. I know you told me not to worry but there was always that doubt in the back of my mind. I think you received your email stating that your application is not straightforward on the same day as us so you should hear something soon. 

Good luck to you. I'm sure your visa will be on its way to you soon.


----------



## IBI

Hi All,

Got my passport and visa in hand yesterday. Approved...
Very relieved...

Thank you everyone for their good wishes, especially Samir... 

Once he predicted the day of my visa, it came through on that day... So, now i pray for Samirs visa to be approved and everyone elses...

Timeline:

Biometrics: 18th May
Visa confirmation: 4th August
Visa collected: 5th August
non priority applying from ZAMBIA
visa processed in Pretoria

If anyone needs any help with application process, please feel free to contact me..........

Always go priority if you can afford it.... The wait is too painful..

Good luck all


----------



## Asif316uk

IBI said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my passport and visa in hand yesterday. Approved...
> Very relieved...
> 
> Thank you everyone for their good wishes, especially Samir...
> 
> Once he predicted the day of my visa, it came through on that day... So, now i pray for Samirs visa to be approved and everyone elses...
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Biometrics: 18th May
> Visa confirmation: 4th August
> Visa collected: 5th August
> non priority applying from ZAMBIA
> visa processed in Pretoria
> 
> If anyone needs any help with application process, please feel free to contact me..........
> 
> Always go priority if you can afford it.... The wait is too painful..
> 
> Good luck all


Did you get the decision made email? My wife got a phone call to collect her passport on Monday but no email, I'm a nervous wreck right now!


----------



## IBI

Yeh i got the decision made email on the 4th...

Don't be nervous, just check your bank account and if the NHS Surcharge has not been refunded, its all good....


----------



## hasipati

IBI said:


> Yeh i got the decision made email on the 4th...
> 
> Don't be nervous, just check your bank account and if the NHS Surcharge has not been refunded, its all good....




Yesterday i received a call from gerry's collect your passport on Monday And Today i received processed email. 
Not to received any "decision" made Email or documents

CONFUSED kar diya yaar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samir.abdallah

IBI said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my passport and visa in hand yesterday. Approved...
> Very relieved...
> 
> Thank you everyone for their good wishes, especially Samir...
> 
> Once he predicted the day of my visa, it came through on that day... So, now i pray for Samirs visa to be approved and everyone elses...
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Biometrics: 18th May
> Visa confirmation: 4th August
> Visa collected: 5th August
> non priority applying from ZAMBIA
> visa processed in Pretoria
> 
> If anyone needs any help with application process, please feel free to contact me..........
> 
> Always go priority if you can afford it.... The wait is too painful..
> 
> Good luck all



woohooooo congrats inshallah man thanks


----------



## hasipati

I was not pay any fees or any IHS payment my visa category fess is 0£ this is family reunion.
Now I'm confusing because many member says IHS not refund means visa issued .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mangala1

IBI said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my passport and visa in hand yesterday. Approved...
> Very relieved...
> 
> Thank you everyone for their good wishes, especially Samir...
> 
> Once he predicted the day of my visa, it came through on that day... So, now i pray for Samirs visa to be approved and everyone elses...
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Biometrics: 18th May
> Visa confirmation: 4th August
> Visa collected: 5th August
> non priority applying from ZAMBIA
> visa processed in Pretoria
> 
> If anyone needs any help with application process, please feel free to contact me..........
> 
> Always go priority if you can afford it.... The wait is too painful..
> 
> Good luck all


Congratulations!We Thank God!


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Had biomatric on 23rd june karachi pakistan
Documents recived on 27th june in shefflied.
Confirmation mail.No
Last week i inquired uk immigration .got mail papers r in eco prosses.if i sec time mail then i will get response?


----------



## joshuasaiz

GlenPHX said:


> I really wish the gov.uk website had been more clear in terms of the current wait time being 12 weeks for non-priority apps. Had I known this from the start, I would have paid the extra money for Priority considering the fact that my partner and I have a Notice of Marriage/Partnership appointment for our Civil Partnership in London on September 26th.
> 
> This is causing lots of sleepless nights now for both of us. Not very happy at all.


i am in the same boat - my Marriage/Partnership appointment is on sept 13th


----------



## sunoo

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Had biomatric on 23rd june karachi pakistan
> Documents recived on 27th june in shefflied.
> Confirmation mail.No
> Last week i inquired uk immigration .got mail papers r in eco prosses.if i sec time mail then i will get response?


You really needs to be patience. You keep on sending them emails wouldn't make no difference unless you cross the day 60. I guess you submitted as NON-PRIORITY.


----------



## obi262

Hi, didn't think I'd need to make this post, but unfortunately we have reached 66 days and still no news.

Country applying from: Egypt
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement non-priority
Date application submitted online: 24 April 2016
Date biometrics taken: 5 May 2016
Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 9 May 2016 (confirmation email received 9 May 2016)
Office processing your visa: Amman, Jordan
Current Status: Being processed

I have contacted the help line multiple times and all they can say is that it is being processed. But this has been going on for over 10 working days. The email contact form just says they have not got any updates.

Really regret not paying for priority.


----------



## bgitouk

Pompey said:


> I just want to update you all on our visa application and perhaps give others who are in a situation that isn't exactly straight forward some hope. I am so so happy to tell you that despite everything my husband got his visa today.
> 
> We didn't get an email to say that a decision had been made. My husband received a call from FedEx to say they had a parcel for him to collect and his visa was inside.
> 
> Here is our timeline again:
> 
> Country applying from: Barbados
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement non-priority
> Date application submitted online: 18 April 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 3 May 2016
> Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 6 May 2016 (confirmation email received 10 May 2016)
> Office processing your visa: Sheffield / Jamaica
> Visa received: 5 May 2016 - 67 days from biometrics
> 
> We received an email from Sheffield on 22 July 2016 stating that our application was not straightforward and would not be decided within the customer service targets which I expected because my husband had 2 convictions against his name for possession of Cannibas and also because he had received hospital treatment whilst he was visiting me so I knew they would have to at least look into these matters further.
> 
> I was really unsure whether we would get his visa particularly because of his convictions so I am so relieved and happy to say that he did. My husband is coming home.
> 
> I want to say good luck to everyone who is waiting for your visas. I hope they all get approved. Stay positive even if there is something in your application that may cause you concern there is a chance you might still get your visa approved as we did.


Congratulations! I bet you're over the moon!! We are applying from Bim too but only 18 working days in from Biometrics so far... The Barbados stats changed online the other day that 50% are now being given a response within 30 working days... Fingers Crossed this means we may receive a quicker response than initially anticipated as its so frustrating there's no option for priority for Barbados!


----------



## Pompey

bgitouk said:


> Congratulations! I bet you're over the moon!! We are applying from Bim too but only 18 working days in from Biometrics so far... The Barbados stats changed online the other day that 50% are now being given a response within 30 working days... Fingers Crossed this means we may receive a quicker response than initially anticipated as its so frustrating there's no option for priority for Barbados!


Thank you bgitouk it has been the longest 67 days of our lives especially as I wasn't sure we would get a visa. If yours is more straightforward than ours then hopefully you will get a quick decision. It is hard but it is all worth it in the end. Good luck with your application. I will look out for you posting good news soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hasipati

I am on the way of VAC after 1 hour i will be there and please pray for me all the best Allah Hafiz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

hasipati said:


> I am on the way of VAC after 1 hour i will be there and please pray for me all the best Allah Hafiz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In shaa Allah i hear you good news ASAP please pray pray for me please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenPHX

joshuasaiz said:


> GlenPHX said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish the gov.uk website had been more clear in terms of the current wait time being 12 weeks for non-priority apps. Had I known this from the start, I would have paid the extra money for Priority considering the fact that my partner and I have a Notice of Marriage/Partnership appointment for our Civil Partnership in London on September 26th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is causing lots of sleepless nights now for both of us. Not very happy at all.
> 
> 
> 
> i am in the same boat - my Marriage/Partnership appointment is on sept 13th
Click to expand...

You should have your visa by then.


----------



## Asif316uk

Alhumdilillah by the grace of Allah My wife collected her passport today with her visa inside.
May you all have patience and be united with your spouses soon, InshaAllah.

My wife's timeline was.

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted online: 01 July 2016
Date biometrics taken: 11 July 2016
Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 14 July 2016 (confirmation email received 19 July 2016)
Office processing your visa: Mirpur, Pakistan
Phone call received: 05 August 2016 ( told to collect passport on the 08/08/2016
Current Status: Visa Granted 08/08/2016

Priority is definitely worth it if your paper work is in order and you can afford it.


----------



## hasipati

Asif316uk said:


> Alhumdilillah by the grace of Allah My wife collected her passport today with her visa inside.
> May you all have patience and be united with your spouses soon, InshaAllah.
> 
> My wife's timeline was.
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 01 July 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 11 July 2016
> Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 14 July 2016 (confirmation email received 19 July 2016)
> Office processing your visa: Mirpur, Pakistan
> Phone call received: 05 August 2016 ( told to collect passport on the 08/08/2016
> Current Status: Visa Granted 08/08/2016
> 
> Priority is definitely worth it if your paper work is in order and you can afford it.




Refused and i lost my hope  life is finished 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asif316uk

Oh no sad to hear. What were the reasons?


----------



## eisha

By the grace of Allah i got my visa alhamduillah alhamduillah.
My timeline was. 
Country applying from: Pakistan lahore Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (non-Priority) 
Date application submitted online: 11 may 2016 
Date biometrics taken: 11 may 2016
Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 12 may 2016 (confirmation email received 4 aug 2016) exactly after 12 weeks (60 days)
Phone call received: 05 aug 2016 ( told to collect passport on the 08/08/2016 Current Status: Visa Granted 08/08/2016

Waiting phase is really hard. But i had a faith in Allah. Got my visa exactly after 12 weeks alhamduillah. Wish everyone a very best of luck. Thank u for your support.
Alhamduillah!


----------



## ILR1980

hasipati said:


> Refused and i lost my hope  life is finished
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sorry to hear this but dont lose hope..share the grounds of refusal then people may give you suggestions what to do next


----------



## ILR1980

eisha said:


> By the grace of Allah i got my visa alhamduillah alhamduillah.
> My timeline was.
> Country applying from: Pakistan lahore Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (non-Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 11 may 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 11 may 2016
> Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 12 may 2016 (confirmation email received 4 aug 2016) exactly after 12 weeks (60 days)
> Phone call received: 05 aug 2016 ( told to collect passport on the 08/08/2016 Current Status: Visa Granted 08/08/2016
> 
> Waiting phase is really hard. But i had a faith in Allah. Got my visa exactly after 12 weeks alhamduillah. Wish everyone a very best of luck. Thank u for your support.
> Alhamduillah!


congrats to boht of you
Do they just call to ask for collecting passport?
You never recieved any email or SMS ?


----------



## eisha

ILR1980 said:


> eisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of Allah i got my visa alhamduillah alhamduillah.
> My timeline was.
> Country applying from: Pakistan lahore Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (non-Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 11 may 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 11 may 2016
> Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 12 may 2016 (confirmation email received 4 aug 2016) exactly after 12 weeks (60 days)
> Phone call received: 05 aug 2016 ( told to collect passport on the 08/08/2016 Current Status: Visa Granted 08/08/2016
> 
> Waiting phase is really hard. But i had a faith in Allah. Got my visa exactly after 12 weeks alhamduillah. Wish everyone a very best of luck. Thank u for your support.
> Alhamduillah!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats to boht of you
> Do they just call to ask for collecting passport?
> You never recieved any email or SMS ?
Click to expand...


Yeah just received call.
No mail
Got a sms saying ' processed visa application has received". Thats it.


----------



## ILR1980

eisha said:


> Yeah just received call.
> No mail
> Got a sms saying ' processed visa application has received". Thats it.


So they called you before SMS or after?

And visa valid from which date?


----------



## mewlah88

So, it's Monday, Day 64 and yet another week of waiting begins  

Hope those of us in the 60's get decisions this week. ustoukquestions, fpatel and sj, I think we're one of the last ones from that end of April/start of May batch. Let's hope this is our last week on the forum!


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> So, it's Monday, Day 64 and yet another week of waiting begins
> 
> Hope those of us in the 60's get decisions this week. ustoukquestions, fpatel and sj, I think we're one of the last ones from that end of April/start of May batch. Let's hope this is our last week on the forum!


I really hope and prey that this will the final week for us. best of luck .:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hasipati

sj786 said:


> I really hope and prey that this will the final week for us. best of luck .:fingerscrossed:




Congratulations eisha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCScotland

*New week!*

Day 28 
Priority from the US
Spouse visa


----------



## megine08

Hi there,

Question about renewing my FLR(M) visa. I received it on 29/04/2014 and it expires on 29/10/2016. When is the earliest I can renew? 

Thank you in advance! 

Megan


----------



## nyclon

megine08 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Question about renewing my FLR(M) visa. I received it on 29/04/2014 and it expires on 29/10/2016. When is the earliest I can renew?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Megan


Read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Hasipti very sorry for u. pls share ur reason why they refused ur visa?


----------



## humdrumdreamer

I just received our "Your documents have been received in sheffield and are being prepared to be assessed by an ECO" email this morning! So here's an update to our dates...




> *Country applying from:* USA
> *Type of visa applied for:* Spouse Visa (Priority)
> *Processing Location:* Sheffield
> 
> *Date application submitted (online):* 18 July, 2016
> *Date Biometrics Taken:* 25 July, 2016
> *Documents delivered to Sheffield:* 29 July, 2016
> *E-mail Confirming Receipt & Prep of Documents:* 8 August, 2016
> *Email received on decision:* TBA
> *Visa received:* _*waiting intensifies*_


AAAAAAAHHHHHHH :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hasipati

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Hasipti very sorry for u. pls share ur reason why they refused ur visa?



I was previously refused my family visit visas 3 times and 2 times family reunion the reason was ECO says, i am married in pakistan and my brother verify through call when i was applied family visit on that time the truth is i am not married in pakistan any girl and when i was applied family visit visas my agent in pakistan show in applications i was married in Pakistan but not i my mind my agent show me married in pakistan when i make family visit visas applications. After my second application family reunion i attached unmarried certificate attested from ministry of foreign affairs so what i do ? PLEASE HELP ME IN APPEAL PROCESS Thanks All and God Bless You All please give me information about my APPEAL PROCESS

THANKS 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukusquestions

Really sorry to hear that, it sounds like you need to invest in lawyer as your situation is very complicated. You should also notify all your family who you put as contacts that you're applying.

I know it sometimes is faster (and cheaper) to just apply again than to appeal which can take over a year.

Here is a forum that should help you

Pakistan UK Spouse visa appeals : Immigration for family members - Page 131 • Immigrationboards.com


----------



## TinaTina

*Waiting for Godot*



humdrumdreamer said:


> I just received our "Your documents have been received in sheffield and are being prepared to be assessed by an ECO" email this morning! So here's an update to our dates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAHHHHHHH :fingerscrossed:


We have similar timelines! Good luck to us all... how long do you think until we hear back on a decision?

Date application submitted (online): 25 July, 2016 [PRIORITY]
Date Biometrics Taken: 29 July, 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: 01 August 2016
E-mail Confirming Receipt & Prep of Documents: 08 August, 2016
Email received on decision: TBA [realistically, is it closer to 3 weeks versus 1 week?]


----------



## humdrumdreamer

TinaTina said:


> We have similar timelines! Good luck to us all... how long do you think until we hear back on a decision?
> 
> Date application submitted (online): 25 July, 2016 [PRIORITY]
> Date Biometrics Taken: 29 July, 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: 01 August 2016
> E-mail Confirming Receipt & Prep of Documents: 08 August, 2016
> Email received on decision: TBA [realistically, is it closer to 3 weeks versus 1 week?]


Hey TinaTina - Yaaaay, I've been waiting for my date twin! I actually attempted to make an educated guess for my decision and visa receipt dates based off of averages I took from the May and June priority applicants who've posted here and had straightforward applications. I came up with an estimate of August 22nd for my decision made e-mail and September 1st to receive my passport and visa back in the mail. HOPEFULLY.

Hope this helps. I know it's so difficult to wait. This email today definitely helped. But now I'm just checking my inbox more obsessively! Keep us updated for sure, I'll do the same  Good luck!


----------



## TinaTina

humdrumdreamer said:


> Hey TinaTina - Yaaaay, I've been waiting for my date twin! I actually attempted to make an educated guess for my decision and visa receipt dates based off of averages I took from the May and June priority applicants who've posted here and had straightforward applications. I came up with an estimate of August 22nd for my decision made e-mail and September 1st to receive my passport and visa back in the mail. HOPEFULLY.
> 
> Hope this helps. I know it's so difficult to wait. This email today definitely helped. But now I'm just checking my inbox more obsessively! Keep us updated for sure, I'll do the same  Good luck!


Guilty as charged! I was actually trying to browse older priority threads from US applicant and ballpark it takes 1 month from the biometrics date to get a decision. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## hasipati

ukusquestions said:


> Really sorry to hear that, it sounds like you need to invest in lawyer as your situation is very complicated. You should also notify all your family who you put as contacts that you're applying.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it sometimes is faster (and cheaper) to just apply again than to appeal which can take over a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a forum that should help you
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan UK Spouse visa appeals : Immigration for family members - Page 131 • Immigrationboards.com




Thanks @ukusquestions please tell me about Appeal timeline? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukusquestions

hasipati said:


> Thanks @ukusquestions please tell me about Appeal timeline?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry I don't have any more information


----------



## Lemily

Right there with you! 
New week!

Priority Spousal Visa from US
Biometrics taken July 14th, 2016
Working Day 17

Positive thoughts to everyone!


----------



## crcw

Lemily said:


> Right there with you!
> New week!
> 
> Priority Spousal Visa from US
> Biometrics taken July 14th, 2016
> Working Day 17
> 
> Positive thoughts to everyone!


Have you emailed or called them? I sent an email today asking for an update. I'm so anxious...


----------



## Rj88

mewlah88 said:


> I was in the UK for 4 months prior to my application, I only left for the US to complete biometrics and get application submitted so got a flexible return.


I did the same but now am stuck here because I don't have passport with me and there's no communication with them whatsoever. Emailed them and I get same response just to wait for 120 days before they can say anything. I wish there was way you could track your whole application process without stressing 😒 

VISA type= settlement (wife) 
Online application = July 4
Country applied = USA 
Biometric = July 11
Sent in paperwork via ups =July 11th 
Ups tracking said they received it on July 13 
Never heard anything from them after that if they got it or not and I also emailed them just to ask them if they got it but nothing 😁 So frustrating dealing with them right now.


----------



## Lemily

@Crcw -- I emailed them last week and they responded last week saying they hadn't looked at it yet. How frustrating!! How about you?


----------



## crcw

Lemily said:


> @Crcw -- I emailed them last week and they responded last week saying they hadn't looked at it yet. How frustrating!! How about you?


I emailed them today! I'll let you know what they say...


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Hasipati i also refused two times.that time i applied family reunion case.im married sinece 2008.my husband has left pakistan in 2010.but we became failed to give photos nd chat history that time .becouse by shifting house we missed photographs.thats why we refused .then our solicator adviced us to sponsor me .thats why in 2015 we made thailand trip than we made malyasia trip 2016.nd in end of 2015 my husband became able to earn more then 18600 income per year.now let see what god has decided for me this time ?


----------



## mewlah88

Day 65 and Tuesday, hoping today's the day. We all know Tuesday brings some decisions.


----------



## sunoo

NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> Hasipati i also refused two times.that time i applied family reunion case.im married sinece 2008.my husband has left pakistan in 2010.but we became failed to give photos nd chat history that time .becouse by shifting house we missed photographs.thats why we refused .then our solicator adviced us to sponsor me .thats why in 2015 we made thailand trip than we made malyasia trip 2016.nd in end of 2015 my husband became able to earn more then 18600 income per year.now let see what god has decided for me this time ?


You will be fine Nusrat as long as your paper work is in order and provided your husband is earning more than 18600, have suitable accomodation, and you have provided the proof that relationship is subsisting and genuine!


----------



## sj786

Sent enquiry yesterday , lets c what it comes back with . day 63


----------



## mwindsor

Day 21 (from biometrics)
Day 19 (from receipt)
Status "processing" (since last week)

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 2nd July
Date biometrics taken: 11th July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13th July
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 10-15 days 
Date your visa was received: __waiting__


----------



## GlenPHX

I had no idea that not choosing priority when I could have afforded it would mean the difference between 3 weeks vs. 12 weeks. I'm so ashamed, upset and depressed that I made such a horrible mistake of a decision. I trusted that the processing times on the website were truthful, but it just proves again never to trust anything you read.


----------



## sj786

GlenPHX said:


> I had no idea that not choosing priority when I could have afforded it would mean the difference between 3 weeks vs. 12 weeks. I'm so ashamed, upset and depressed that I made such a horrible mistake of a decision. I trusted that the processing times on the website were truthful, but it just proves again never to trust anything you read.


most of us got deceived from this timeline, When I applied it was showing 75% application processed in 2 week and 100 % in 30 days , so we choose non Priority and here we are on 13th week .


----------



## GlenPHX

My partner trusted me to make sure everything was perfect for our application and I feel like I've failed him.


----------



## sj786

GlenPHX said:


> My partner trusted me to make sure everything was perfect for our application and I feel like I've failed him.


what is your Bio metrics date ? they are taking more then 12 weeks for non priority applications and a month for Priority But still It depends I hope you get yours soon also this is the peak time of year .


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Yeah inshallah hoping possitive


----------



## GlenPHX

July 28th was the biometrics


----------



## GlenPHX

Is it possible to withdraw the application and reapply? I'll gladly pay the visa fee again plus the priority fee.


----------



## sj786

GlenPHX said:


> July 28th was the biometrics


ah so you will be looking at End of October, but you never know I have seen some non priority applicants getting their decision in 3 weeks so you might be the lucky one , keep positive, Good luck .


----------



## mewlah88

GlenPHX said:


> July 28th was the biometrics


You're looking at around 19th October for the decision, could be earlier, could be later. On a positive note, I think peak time finishes around September so they'll probably be quicker towards October.

Unfortunately from experience on this forum, the North American (USA/Canadian) application times seem to be taking longer than the others. Very strange!


----------



## sj786

GlenPHX said:


> Is it possible to withdraw the application and reapply? I'll gladly pay the visa fee again plus the priority fee.


I would never suggest you to do that, It might raise suspicions on your application. so at this point you can only wait unfortunately.


----------



## AliceJ

GlenPHX, my husband called HomeOffice, they said it is possible for our application, so I would recommend you to call them and check on it, you will have to pay visa fee+priority.


----------



## GlenPHX

sj786 said:


> GlenPHX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to withdraw the application and reapply? I'll gladly pay the visa fee again plus the priority fee.
> 
> 
> 
> I would never suggest you to do that, It might raise suspicions on your application. so at this point you can only wait unfortunately.
Click to expand...

I just emailed them and asked if I can re-submit it as priority due to the long processing times. I'll see what they say.


----------



## GlenPHX

AliceJ said:


> GlenPHX, my husband called HomeOffice, they said it is possible for our application, so I would recommend you to call them and check on it, you will have to pay visa fee+priority.


I just emailed them. What is the phone number?


----------



## AliceJ

It's 00 44 01243 213387 we called, I think you can call 1-888-6839699 from USA


----------



## GlenPHX

AliceJ said:


> It's 00 44 01243 213387 we called, I think you can call 1-888-6839699 from USA


Thanks Alice!


----------



## sj786

GlenPHX said:


> Thanks Alice!


I have already ask them through enquiry service on 2nd week on my application , this is what they said :

Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas and Immigration
International Enquiry Service. 

Please be advised, you cannot avail the priority service at this stage.

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
appropriate country, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete
as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day. 

Kind regards,

Prasanna 

UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service


----------



## AliceJ

sj786 said:


> I have already ask them through enquiry service on 2nd week on my application , this is what they said :
> 
> Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas and Immigration
> International Enquiry Service.
> 
> Please be advised, you cannot avail the priority service at this stage.
> 
> For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
> refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
> appropriate country, click next and then select 'E-Mail form' and complete
> as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Prasanna
> 
> UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service


Yes we asked about paying for priority after we applied and they answered the same - it's not possible, but they offered us to re-apply using priority service, but we would have to pay the visa fee again, which was not the option for us, so I'm still waiting for my visa.


----------



## GlenPHX

GlenPHX said:


> AliceJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 00 44 01243 213387 we called, I think you can call 1-888-6839699 from USA
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Alice!
Click to expand...

I meant to ask you. What did you tell them when you asked to resubmit it as priority?


----------



## AliceJ

*GlenPHX*, basically we called and asked is it possible to pay for priority service after my application was submitted. They answered that unfortunately it is not possible, but the option for us is to re-apply, paying the visa fee again and adding priority service that time. We said no because we wouldn't be able to afford that, so I don't know what do you have to do to re-apply.


----------



## LCScotland

Day 29 from biometrics (30th June)
Day 27 since UPS delivered docs (4th July)
Day 13 since 'docs being prepped for ECO' (22nd July)
Day 3 since enquiry email sent - no reply to that (4th Aug)
Today's date: 9th August
Today's stress level: off the charts
Today's mood: ready to apply for a job as an ECO


----------



## lady_locks3

Hi everyone

Could someone please let me know if this is how we stand, I have looked back over many pages to try to update this.

Apologies if I have missed you out please copy and paste and update, and I couldn't keep track of all the countries everyone is applying from so please update

*Non priority timelines*

Name------------ Visa Type-------- Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio 
*APRIL*
UkUSquestions Spouse - Np------4/28/2016-------------------------71 (US)

*MAY*
fpatel10---------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (Canada)
mewlah88 ------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (US)
Eisha ------------Spouse- NP------5/12/2016-------08/08/16---------62 (Pakistan)
Moiz -------------Spouse - Np------5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Pakistan)
sj786--------------Spouse - NP-----5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Canada)
hasipati-----------Spouse- Np------5/13/2016-----Refused------------ 61 (Pakistan) - Really sorry for this xx
Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016---------------------------60 (US)
Joshuasaiz-------Fiance - Np-------5/31/2016---------------------------50 (US)

*JUNE*
Samir.abdallah ----Spouse - NP-----06/08/2016-----------------------------------44
shernadez24------Spouse - NP-----06/10/2016-----------------------------------42
lady_locks3-------Spouse - NP-----06/14/2016-----------------------------------40(Ghana)
sunoo-------------Spouse - NP-----06/14/2016-----------------------------------40 
NUSRAT TARIQ---

*JULY*
GlenPHX-------------Spouse - NP-----07/28/2016-----------------------------------8


----------



## sj786

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Could someone please let me know if this is how we stand, I have looked back over many pages to try to update this.
> 
> Apologies if I have missed you out please copy and paste and update, and I couldn't keep track of all the countries everyone is applying from so please update
> 
> *Non priority timelines*
> 
> Name------------ Visa Type-------- Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> *APRIL*
> UkUSquestions Spouse - Np------4/28/2016-------------------------71 (US)
> 
> *MAY*
> fpatel10---------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (Canada)
> mewlah88 ------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (US)
> Eisha ------------Spouse- NP------5/12/2016-------08/08/16---------62 (Pakistan)
> Moiz -------------Spouse - Np------5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Pakistan)
> sj786--------------Spouse - NP-----5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Canada)
> hasipati-----------Spouse- Np------5/13/2016-----Refused------------ 61 (Pakistan) - Really sorry for this xx
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016---------------------------60 (US)
> Joshuasaiz-------Fiance - Np-------5/31/2016---------------------------50 (US)
> 
> *JUNE*
> Samir.abdallah ----Spouse - NP-----06/08/2016-----------------------------------44
> shernadez24------Spouse - NP-----06/10/2016-----------------------------------42
> lady_locks3-------Spouse - NP-----06/14/2016-----------------------------------40(Ghana)
> sunoo-------------Spouse - NP-----06/14/2016-----------------------------------40
> NUSRAT TARIQ---
> 
> *JULY*
> GlenPHX-------------Spouse - NP-----07/28/2016-----------------------------------8


thats great , all of in 60s are hoping to get decisions this week.


----------



## LCScotland

LCScotland said:


> Day 29 from biometrics (30th June)
> Day 27 since UPS delivered docs (4th July)
> Day 13 since 'docs being prepped for ECO' (22nd July)
> Day 3 since enquiry email sent - no reply to that (4th Aug)
> Today's date: 9th August
> Today's stress level: off the charts
> Today's mood: ready to apply for a job as an ECO


Forgot to add Priority from US and we are now on week 6 of waiting.


----------



## lady_locks3

LCScotland said:


> Forgot to add Priority from US and we are now on week 6 of waiting.


Hi the above timeline is for non priority applications because in general the turn over for priority is much quicker than non priority. It was originally created by Willam I've just added to it.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi the above timeline is for non priority applications because in general the turn over for priority is much quicker than non priority. It was originally created by Willam I've just added to it.


Wow - thank you so much for doing this timeline of the applications! 
Ours is:
Nel&Jimmy
Spouse visa from USA (non-priority)
Biometrics 7th July
Working days since biometrics 23

Fingers crossed for everyone!
Nel


----------



## lady_locks3

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Wow - thank you so much for doing this timeline of the applications!
> Ours is:
> Nel&Jimmy
> Spouse visa from USA (non-priority)
> Biometrics 7th July
> Working days since biometrics 23
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!
> Nel


Hi Nel&Jimmy,

I've added you to the list, just waiting on a few more replies then ill update and resend.


----------



## AliceJ

Hi lady_locks3, thanks for the list, that's my timeline:

Spouse - NP-----06/08/2016-----------------------------------44 (Russia)


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Lady-lock im 23rd of june ?


----------



## kellythecat

Applying for non-priority spouse settlement visa from Edmonton, Canada.

Online finished/paid: July 19th
Biometrics/application submitted: Aug 5
Recieved in Sheffield: Aug 9


12 weeks given for estimated time. 


I also have translated divorce papers in it from Spain, (which I assume to take time to assess veracity) and missed signing the application and forgot to include my IHS number. 

I'm not expecting miracles. :/


----------



## sunoo

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Could someone please let me know if this is how we stand, I have looked back over many pages to try to update this.
> 
> Apologies if I have missed you out please copy and paste and update, and I couldn't keep track of all the countries everyone is applying from so please update
> 
> *Non priority timelines*
> 
> Name------------ Visa Type-------- Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> *APRIL*
> UkUSquestions Spouse - Np------4/28/2016-------------------------71 (US)
> 
> *MAY*
> fpatel10---------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (Canada)
> mewlah88 ------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (US)
> Eisha ------------Spouse- NP------5/12/2016-------08/08/16---------62 (Pakistan)
> Moiz -------------Spouse - Np------5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Pakistan)
> sj786--------------Spouse - NP-----5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Canada)
> hasipati-----------Spouse- Np------5/13/2016-----Refused------------ 61 (Pakistan) - Really sorry for this xx
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016---------------------------60 (US)
> Joshuasaiz-------Fiance - Np-------5/31/2016---------------------------50 (US)
> 
> *JUNE*
> Samir.abdallah ----Spouse - NP-----06/08/2016-----------------------------------44
> shernadez24------Spouse - NP-----06/10/2016-----------------------------------42
> lady_locks3-------Spouse - NP-----06/14/2016-----------------------------------40(Ghana)
> sunoo-------------Spouse - NP-----06/14/2016-----------------------------------40
> NUSRAT TARIQ---
> 
> *JULY*
> GlenPHX-------------Spouse - NP-----07/28/2016-----------------------------------8


Please amend your list as my Mrs Bio Matrics were on 14.07.2016 from Pakistan as NON-PRIORITY.


----------



## lady_locks3

Hi all,

you are all free to amend this list as needs be, here is my last update for today. And once again apologies if I have missed you out or something is wrong, you can just copy and paste it and amend.

I do hope everyone in May gets their replies this week so that they can move to us June lot... all the best to everyone. love xx

*Non priority timelines*

Name------------ Visa Type-------- Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio 

*APRIL*
UkUSquestions Spouse - Np------4/28/2016-------------------------71 (US)

*MAY*
fpatel10---------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (Canada)
mewlah88 ------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (US)
Eisha ------------Spouse- NP------5/12/2016-------08/08/16---------62 (Pakistan)
Moiz -------------Spouse - Np------5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Pakistan)
sj786--------------Spouse - NP-----5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Canada)
hasipati-----------Spouse- Np------5/13/2016-----Refused------------ 61 (Pakistan) – Really sorry for this xx
Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016---------------------------60 (US)
Joshuasaiz-------Fiance - Np-------5/31/2016---------------------------50 (US)

*JUNE*
Samir.abdallah ----Spouse - NP-----06/08/2016------------------------------44
AliceJ-----------------Spouse - NP-----06/08/2016-----------------------------44 (Russia)
shernadez24------Spouse - NP-----06/10/2016-------------------------------42
lady_locks3-------Spouse - NP-----06/14/2016--------------------------------40 (Ghana)
NUSRAT TARIQ--- Spouse – NP----06/23/2016--------------------------------33

*JULY*
Nel&Jimmy-------Spouse - NP--------07/07/2016------------------------------23 (US)
sunoo-------------Spouse - NP--------07/14/2016------------------------------18 (Pakistan) 
GlenPHX----------Spouse - NP--------07/28/2016--------------------------------8

*AUGUST*
Kellythecat------------Spouse – NP-----08/05/2016------------------------------2 (Canada)


----------



## GlenPHX

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> you are all free to amend this list as needs be, here is my last update for today. And once again apologies if I have missed you out or something is wrong, you can just copy and paste it and amend.
> 
> I do hope everyone in May gets their replies this week so that they can move to us June lot... all the best to everyone. love xx
> 
> *Non priority timelines*
> 
> Name------------ Visa Type-------- Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> 
> *APRIL*
> UkUSquestions Spouse - Np------4/28/2016-------------------------71 (US)
> 
> *MAY*
> fpatel10---------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (Canada)
> mewlah88 ------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (US)
> Eisha ------------Spouse- NP------5/12/2016-------08/08/16---------62 (Pakistan)
> Moiz -------------Spouse - Np------5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Pakistan)
> sj786--------------Spouse - NP-----5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Canada)
> hasipati-----------Spouse- Np------5/13/2016-----Refused------------ 61 (Pakistan) – Really sorry for this xx
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016---------------------------60 (US)
> Joshuasaiz-------Fiance - Np-------5/31/2016---------------------------50 (US)
> 
> *JUNE*
> Samir.abdallah ----Spouse - NP-----06/08/2016------------------------------44
> AliceJ-----------------Spouse - NP-----06/08/2016-----------------------------44 (Russia)
> shernadez24------Spouse - NP-----06/10/2016-------------------------------42
> lady_locks3-------Spouse - NP-----06/14/2016--------------------------------40 (Ghana)
> NUSRAT TARIQ--- Spouse – NP----06/23/2016--------------------------------33
> 
> *JULY*
> Nel&Jimmy-------Spouse - NP--------07/07/2016------------------------------23 (US)
> sunoo-------------Spouse - NP--------07/14/2016------------------------------18 (Pakistan)
> GlenPHX----------Spouse - NP--------07/28/2016--------------------------------8
> 
> *AUGUST*
> Kellythecat------------Spouse – NP-----08/05/2016------------------------------2 (Canada)


GlenPHX----------Fiance - NP-------07/28/2016-------------8

However, I'm cancelling my application and reapplying as priority. I'm not waiting 12 weeks.


----------



## ukusquestions

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> you are all free to amend this list as needs be, here is my last update for today. And once again apologies if I have missed you out or something is wrong, you can just copy and paste it and amend.
> 
> I do hope everyone in May gets their replies this week so that they can move to us June lot... all the best to everyone. love xx
> 
> *Non priority timelines*
> 
> Name------------ Visa Type-------- Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> 
> *APRIL*
> UkUSquestions Spouse - Np------4/28/2016-------------------------71 (US)
> 
> *MAY*
> fpatel10---------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (Canada)
> mewlah88 ------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (US)
> Eisha ------------Spouse- NP------5/12/2016-------08/08/16---------62 (Pakistan)
> Moiz -------------Spouse - Np------5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Pakistan)
> sj786--------------Spouse - NP-----5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Canada)
> hasipati-----------Spouse- Np------5/13/2016-----Refused------------ 61 (Pakistan) – Really sorry for this xx
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016---------------------------60 (US)
> Joshuasaiz-------Fiance - Np-------5/31/2016---------------------------50 (US)
> 
> *JUNE*
> Samir.abdallah ----Spouse - NP-----06/08/2016------------------------------44
> AliceJ-----------------Spouse - NP-----06/08/2016-----------------------------44 (Russia)
> shernadez24------Spouse - NP-----06/10/2016-------------------------------42
> lady_locks3-------Spouse - NP-----06/14/2016--------------------------------40 (Ghana)
> NUSRAT TARIQ--- Spouse – NP----06/23/2016--------------------------------33
> 
> *JULY*
> Nel&Jimmy-------Spouse - NP--------07/07/2016------------------------------23 (US)
> sunoo-------------Spouse - NP--------07/14/2016------------------------------18 (Pakistan)
> GlenPHX----------Spouse - NP--------07/28/2016--------------------------------8
> 
> *AUGUST*
> Kellythecat------------Spouse – NP-----08/05/2016------------------------------2 (Canada)


Thanks for putting this together again, I can't believe its been 71 days!!!! Aghhhh!!!


----------



## AuroraSkye

GlenPHX said:


> GlenPHX----------Fiance - NP-------07/28/2016-------------8
> 
> However, I'm cancelling my application and reapplying as priority. I'm not waiting 12 weeks.


There are no guaranteed timelines for non-priority or even priority, no one knows when they will be processed. If your visa is being processed, then you won't get a refund and have to pay the £1195 fee all over again I think. x.x (don't know when you submitted it)

All priority does is put your application in front of the non-priority. Not to mention all applications are unique so people have different timelines. Over this summer, there have been a high volume of applications from the US, however it seems to slowly but surely moving past that. You should take historical data (yes, even stuff in this thread) as reference only.


----------



## GlenPHX

AuroraSkye said:


> GlenPHX said:
> 
> 
> 
> GlenPHX----------Fiance - NP-------07/28/2016-------------8
> 
> However, I'm cancelling my application and reapplying as priority. I'm not waiting 12 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no guaranteed timelines for non-priority or even priority, no one knows when they will be processed. If your visa is being processed, then you won't get a refund and have to pay the £1195 fee all over again I think. x.x (don't know when you submitted it)
> 
> All priority does is put your application in front of the non-priority. Not to mention all applications are unique so people have different timelines. Over this summer, there have been a high volume of applications from the US, however it seems to slowly but surely moving past that. You should take historical data (yes, even stuff in this thread) as reference only.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, however I'm willing to pay the visa fee again even if it means getting in front of non-priority. Anything that will save time.


----------



## lahoregirl

*Quick Question*

Hello All,

I posted my documents to the Sheffield Office, but completely forgot to mention the GWF Reference on top of the courier!

However, I have mentioned the GWF Reference in the Cover Letter and on top of the documents pile.

Should I be worried?

Also, I have applied for a Priority Visa Settlement. 

Please let me know!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi Nel&Jimmy,
> 
> I've added you to the list, just waiting on a few more replies then ill update and resend.


Thank you so much   Do you think you could work for UKVI....they could do with your efficiency ;-)


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

ukusquestions said:


> Thanks for putting this together again, I can't believe its been 71 days!!!! Aghhhh!!!


@ ukusquestions, this MUST be your week, for sure!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Nel x


----------



## Khalid1987

*HK*

Can anybody confirm that the projected timeline for visa application refers to "no. of working days" according to the UK or the country you apply from?


----------



## LCScotland

lady_locks3 said:


> LCScotland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add Priority from US and we are now on week 6 of waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi the above timeline is for non priority applications because in general the turn over for priority is much quicker than non priority. It was originally created by Willam I've just added to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hi! I was just adding 'priority' to my own post because I forgot ?
Click to expand...


----------



## LCScotland

Today, my wife called the 'helpline' as we have had no reply from our email enquiry as to why we haven't heard anything in 29 days. She was told our application has yet to be assessed. She got an email stating the same a few minutes after she called.

So, we have yet to be assessed after 29 days and our application was a priority. 

We forgot to write priority on the envelope but when we emailed about it, we were told they noticed the priority receipt when they opened it and it would be dealt with as priority. Now I think that whoever told us that did not actually check and we are being dealt with as non-priority.


----------



## crcw

LCScotland said:


> Today, my wife called the 'helpline' as we have had no reply from our email enquiry as to why we haven't heard anything in 29 days. She was told our application has yet to be assessed. She got an email stating the same a few minutes after she called.
> 
> So, we have yet to be assessed after 29 days and our application was a priority.
> 
> We forgot to write priority on the envelope but when we emailed about it, we were told they noticed the priority receipt when they opened it and it would be dealt with as priority. Now I think that whoever told us that did not actually check and we are being dealt with as non-priority.


Maybe you should count from the day you received the e-mail confirmation because I think just that day they opened your envelope and noticed as priority. I can be wrong, but I guess that is why your application is taking so long.


----------



## ILR1980

LCScotland said:


> Today, my wife called the 'helpline' as we have had no reply from our email enquiry as to why we haven't heard anything in 29 days. She was told our application has yet to be assessed. She got an email stating the same a few minutes after she called.
> 
> So, we have yet to be assessed after 29 days and our application was a priority.
> 
> We forgot to write priority on the envelope but when we emailed about it, we were told they noticed the priority receipt when they opened it and it would be dealt with as priority. Now I think that whoever told us that did not actually check and we are being dealt with as non-priority.


Dont waste your time in calling or email them because they will confuse you further with their contradictory response.. I am on day 67 and they send me email today that my application is yet to be accessed lol and they sent me email on 22 july that my application is not straightforward. I dont know how they find out that my application is not straightforward on 22 july when its still yet to be accessed on 8th august


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

ILR1980 said:


> Dont waste your time in calling or email them because they will confuse you further with their contradictory response.. I am on day 67 and they send me email today that my application is yet to be accessed lol and they sent me email on 22 july that my application is not straightforward. I dont know how they find out that my application is not straightforward on 22 july when its still yet to be accessed on 8th august


Very good advice!! There's something very lacking in the 'helpline' service that's provided :confused2:


----------



## LCScotland

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Very good advice!! There's something very lacking in the 'helpline' service that's provided :confused2:



Yes, I would like to think the helpline has picked their response from thin air but it has been 29 days so far. We are on week 6 now. I also understand that any application can take up to 60 days but other priority cases from this forum from around the same time as our application have been decided in fewer days by far.

Still, we wait.


----------



## kellythecat

Whenever I send an email request I get a canned answer that only loosely acknowledges my original question. I'm pretty sure there is no acual humans involved with the email. 

as for the phone helpline, my husband called about my missing signature and 12 pounds later was assured it shouldnt be a problem and theyd request stuff if anything was missing. They couldnt actually do anything or even let visa office know we called to clarify. colour me skeptical. They can gain another 2000 if they refuse and force me to re-apply. It was my error after all. its a no brainer! Both "helplines" strike me as very unhelpful. lol


----------



## mewlah88

They're generally canned but once I had an unusual response, my partner emailed them asking about a status update and they replied with the ECO's comments in quotes stating that the email you've sent the query from is the sponsor and not the applicant's therefore we can't give you an update. Thought it was funny. 

Disappointing to not see any decisions today! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LCScotland

kellythecat said:


> Whenever I send an email request I get a canned answer that only loosely acknowledges my original question. I'm pretty sure there is no acual humans involved with the email.
> 
> as for the phone helpline, my husband called about my missing signature and 12 pounds later was assured it shouldnt be a problem and theyd request stuff if anything was missing. They couldnt actually do anything or even let visa office know we called to clarify. colour me skeptical. They can gain another 2000 if they refuse and force me to re-apply. It was my error after all. its a no brainer! Both "helplines" strike me as very unhelpful. lol



Indeed. My head is already preparing our next application, lol.


----------



## LCScotland

crcw said:


> Maybe you should count from the day you received the e-mail confirmation because I think just that day they opened your envelope and noticed as priority. I can be wrong, but I guess that is why your application is taking so long.




This might indeed be the case, thanks.


----------



## mewlah88

It's a bit baffling to me how some weeks none of us on the forum hear anything, also the fact that they rarely ever make decisions on Monday or Friday. Leaves you with three days of the week in which some weeks they decide and others they don't. Makes sense why some of us are waiting so long. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fpatel10

mewlah88 said:


> It's a bit baffling to me how some weeks none of us on the forum hear anything, also the fact that they rarely ever make decisions on Monday or Friday. Leaves you with three days of the week in which some weeks they decide and others they don't. Makes sense why some of us are waiting so long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The whole system is messed up if you ask me! You would think it would be different for a country like England.. I guess it's just frustrating for all of us waiting so long. 

Did you hear anything back at all?


----------



## fpatel10

ILR1980 said:


> Dont waste your time in calling or email them because they will confuse you further with their contradictory response.. I am on day 67 and they send me email today that my application is yet to be accessed lol and they sent me email on 22 july that my application is not straightforward. I dont know how they find out that my application is not straightforward on 22 july when its still yet to be accessed on 8th august


I got the not straight forward email on day 58 but it seems they have opened my file as they called my husband and his employer...still haven't heard anything back. 
Wishing its soon.


----------



## ILR1980

LCScotland said:


> Yes, I would like to think the helpline has picked their response from thin air but it has been 29 days so far. We are on week 6 now. I also understand that any application can take up to 60 days but other priority cases from this forum from around the same time as our application have been decided in fewer days by far.
> 
> Still, we wait.


There are many factors..Its depend where you are applying from and whether you get lazy or efficient case worker and how much application they are dealing with.. How well you prepared your document and your previous immigration history etc so there is no one time for all priority or non priority applicant..some get decisions early while others are not lucky and need to wait bit more so your time will come soon


----------



## mewlah88

fpatel10 said:


> The whole system is messed up if you ask me! You would think it would be different for a country like England.. I guess it's just frustrating for all of us waiting so long.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear anything back at all?




Nope, conscious we're both 10th May so I'm hoping you hear back soon as well. Frustrating is the word, when Tuesday has passed and you haven't heard anything you just know it's probably not this week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> I got the not straight forward email on day 58 but it seems they have opened my file as they called my husband and his employer...still haven't heard anything back.
> Wishing its soon.


Its good news because at least they are dealing with your application so you will hear it soon after they complete their verification process


----------



## fpatel10

ILR1980 said:


> Its good news because at least they are dealing with your application so you will hear it soon after they complete their verification process


What else can be left? The calls were made on August 4th.


----------



## ILR1980

fpatel10 said:


> What else can be left? The calls were made on August 4th.


They can tell it better what they are checking beside employment..But i am not even sure that my application is under consideration at day 67.. I work night shifts and normally leave phone on silent when sleep but now cannot do this as they might call me anytime during the day but i am getting nuisance calls from insurance and mobile companies and all these scammer are disturbing my sleep...cannot plan travel either because not sure when they might call


----------



## moiz_

After excruciating time to be first eligible for financial requirements and then painful, uncertain and absolutely mind wrecking paperwork i was granted entry clearance spouse settlement. Being rejected spouse visit visa once in the process as well. It was a rollercoater ride. absolutely painful and excruciating time me and my wife spent long distance. But with the grace of God the new journey starts. Thanks everyone and best wishes to everyone for is still in waiting. 

Timeline:
Biometrics: 12th may Islamabad
Documents received by Sheffield office: 20th May
Gerry's Email to collect passport: 8th august


----------



## ILR1980

moiz_ said:


> After excruciating time to be first eligible for financial requirements and then painful, uncertain and absolutely mind wrecking paperwork i was granted entry clearance spouse settlement. Being rejected spouse visit visa once in the process as well. It was a rollercoater ride. absolutely painful and excruciating time me and my wife spent long distance. But with the grace of God the new journey starts. Thanks everyone and best wishes to everyone for is still in waiting.
> 
> Timeline:
> Biometrics: 12th may Islamabad
> Documents received by Sheffield office: 20th May
> Gerry's Email to collect passport: 8th august


well congratulation and enjoy the family life ahead


----------



## sj786

lahoregirl said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I posted my documents to the Sheffield Office, but completely forgot to mention the GWF Reference on top of the courier!
> 
> However, I have mentioned the GWF Reference in the Cover Letter and on top of the documents pile.
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> Also, I have applied for a Priority Visa Settlement.
> 
> Please let me know!


that shouldn't be a problem if you have it inside it, they always open your application pack when sending first email that your application has been prepared for ECO . Good luck


----------



## sj786

Khalid1987 said:


> Can anybody confirm that the projected timeline for visa application refers to "no. of working days" according to the UK or the country you apply from?


its according to the UK calendar and make sure you exclude weekends and UK bank/public holidays when counting number of day like there is 1 bank holiday this month on 29th august so you must exclude that . there are no other bank holidays until Christmas. Good Luck


----------



## TRobHux

Here's my wife's timeline. Add us to the (end of) May club!

TRobHux ------Spouse - NP------5/25/2016-------------------------54 I think (US)


----------



## lahoregirl

sj786 said:


> that shouldn't be a problem if you have it inside it, they always open your application pack when sending first email that your application has been prepared for ECO . Good luck


Thank you so much! That's a relief!


----------



## samir.abdallah

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> you are all free to amend this list as needs be, here is my last update for today. And once again apologies if I have missed you out or something is wrong, you can just copy and paste it and amend.
> 
> I do hope everyone in May gets their replies this week so that they can move to us June lot... all the best to everyone. love xx
> 
> *Non priority timelines*
> 
> Name------------ Visa Type-------- Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> 
> *APRIL*
> UkUSquestions Spouse - Np------4/28/2016-------------------------71 (US)
> 
> *MAY*
> fpatel10---------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (Canada)
> mewlah88 ------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (US)
> Eisha ------------Spouse- NP------5/12/2016-------08/08/16---------62 (Pakistan)
> Moiz -------------Spouse - Np------5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Pakistan)
> sj786--------------Spouse - NP-----5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Canada)
> hasipati-----------Spouse- Np------5/13/2016-----Refused------------ 61 (Pakistan) – Really sorry for this xx
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016---------------------------60 (US)
> Joshuasaiz-------Fiance - Np-------5/31/2016---------------------------50 (US)
> 
> *JUNE*
> Samir.abdallah ----Spouse - NP-----06/08/2016------------------------------44
> AliceJ-----------------Spouse - NP-----06/08/2016-----------------------------44 (Russia)
> shernadez24------Spouse - NP-----06/10/2016-------------------------------42
> lady_locks3-------Spouse - NP-----06/14/2016--------------------------------40 (Ghana)
> NUSRAT TARIQ--- Spouse – NP----06/23/2016--------------------------------33
> 
> *JULY*
> Nel&Jimmy-------Spouse - NP--------07/07/2016------------------------------23 (US)
> sunoo-------------Spouse - NP--------07/14/2016------------------------------18 (Pakistan)
> GlenPHX----------Spouse - NP--------07/28/2016--------------------------------8
> 
> *AUGUST*
> Kellythecat------------Spouse – NP-----08/05/2016------------------------------2 (Canada)



My wife is applying from Tanzania (Africa) and we are on 45 working days thanks


----------



## nyclon

Just a reminder that this thread is for reporting timelines. If you have any other questions or comments please start a new thread and post them on the general forum.


----------



## Luciangurl2

Biometrics July 7 
Settlement spouse (non priority)
Saint-Lucia


----------



## samir.abdallah

Apologies. noted


----------



## Pti2323

How do I escalate ?? The email I received asking for more information to escalate is a "do-not-reply" one so where do i give the "more" information??


----------



## sj786

*Decision Made*

I have just got an email from UKVI enquiry that your application has been processed and DECISION HAS BEEN MADE and it should be with you in the next few days. 

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed.

WOWWW it finally happened . I am so nervous now for the outcome I really hope its positive, I have checked my bank account , no refunds so I am hoping for a Good news .
I am also hoping to get an official decison email this week . DAY 63


----------



## SamandMiranda

Hi everyone

I just want to say a massive thank you for all of your stories on here. We've felt completely blind throughout this whole process but your messages and timelines have been of huge help to us. Hopefully soon we can add our names to the list of happy, cohabiting couples.
Good luck to all of you.

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 6th July
Date biometrics taken: 7th July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 2nd August
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received:TBC

Sam and Miranda x


----------



## LCScotland

Priority from US
Spouse visa
Day 30 from biometrics
Day 14 from 'documents received'


----------



## mewlah88

sj786 said:


> I have just got an email from UKVI enquiry that your application has been processed and DECISION HAS BEEN MADE and it should be with you in the next few days.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed.
> 
> WOWWW it finally happened . I am so nervous now for the outcome I really hope its positive, I have checked my bank account , no refunds so I am hoping for a Good news .
> I am also hoping to get an official decison email this week . DAY 63


Yess! Awesome news, I'm sure it'll be positive. Glad to hear your wait will be over soon. Day 66 here and was feeling a bit down but your news has cheered me up.


----------



## momousa

Update: Just got an email from my solicitor who received an email from UKVI requesting us to "top up" the NHS payment for our children (didn't go thru when we applied initially online in May). It's Day 61 for us so this is hopefully a good sign that we're close to receiving our decision...

Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US Application submitted: May 10, 2016 Biometrics: May 17, 2016 Application sent: May 20, 2016 Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016 Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received Decision made email: ?? Date visa received: ?? We used a solicitor in the UK to apply. We were told 6 weeks for approval by solicitor and hence chose non priority. Had my solicitor contact UK Immigration at 6 weeks and got a response same day stating that they did not have my spouse's biometrics in their system and wanted to know when and where his appt was?? They had my children's biometrics but not his?? After some research he was told to retake his biometrics and apologized for the oversight. Confirmed retake of biometrics on July 5th and haven't heard since then. Also informed them that his passport expires August 9th. We hope that does not cause any issues for our approval. We just sold our house here in the USA because we didn't want to lose the buyer. Have to get our daughter registered for School in the UK but can't do anything. Starting to feel desperate


----------



## TRobHux

TRobHux said:


> Here's my wife's timeline. Add us to the (end of) May club!
> 
> TRobHux ------Spouse - NP------5/25/2016-------------------------54 I think (US)


This is our full timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 23rd May
Date biometrics taken: 25th May
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 31st May
Date UKVI emailed to say they are processing: 21st June
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: TBC


----------



## ukusquestions

Also just got a decision made e-mail as a reply to an inquiry!!! Really Really hope we get it, I know we messed up a couple of things on our application, can't stop shaking!!! (Maybe that's the strong coffee I just had?)


----------



## sj786

Pti2323 said:


> How do I escalate ?? The email I received asking for more information to escalate is a "do-not-reply" one so where do i give the "more" information??


send it in the enquiry form


----------



## Pti2323

sj786 said:


> send it in the enquiry form


I did that and just got a reply within the space of 3 hrs that it is yet to be processed (although it's a priority app with bio on 18/07 and docs sent on 22/07)

I think this too is a generic reply, they just can't be asked to give out anything before a decision has been made in the 12 weeks timelime. The helpline enquire is useless


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> Yess! Awesome news, I'm sure it'll be positive. Glad to hear your wait will be over soon. Day 66 here and was feeling a bit down but your news has cheered me up.


Thank you  . Did you send them inquiry again , I have sent them last week , they said check again on 12th august but I didnt wait till 12th, I sent them again on Monday and this time it was a good new , I would say send them an enquiry again so this time I have a felling that it will be a good new for you too. Good Luck


----------



## sj786

ukusquestions said:


> Also just got a decision made e-mail as a reply to an inquiry!!! Really Really hope we get it, I know we messed up a couple of things on our application, can't stop shaking!!! (Maybe that's the strong coffee I just had?)


wow thats Good news, congrats!! , seems like we they are now working on May applications , Next will be mewlah88 .


----------



## ranaumair

Tier 4 General Student, Tier 4 General Dependant Partner & Tier 4 General Dependant Child:

Application submitted online: 14th July
Application reached Sheffield: 21th July
Decision Made: 31st July
Passports back at Visa center: 8th and 10th August (Child's passport came earlier)


----------



## Trish87

Hi All, 

My husband received his visa today. Thanks to everyone who helped with my questions.

This is our full timeline:

Country applying from: Jamaica
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 15th June
Date biometrics taken: 17th June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22nd June
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 30 days
Phone call to pick up passport: 10th August
Date your visa was received: 10th August
Visa start date: 5th August

It took 35 days from biometrics to the start date of the visa and 38 days to receive the call to pick up passport even though we applied using priority. 

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to a decision.


----------



## Rj88

Trish87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband received his visa today. Thanks to everyone who helped with my questions.
> 
> This is our full timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: Jamaica
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 15th June
> Date biometrics taken: 17th June
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 22nd June
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 30 days
> Phone call to pick up passport: 10th August
> Date your visa was received: 10th August
> Visa start date: 5th August
> 
> It took 35 days from biometrics to the start date of the visa and 38 days to receive the call to pick up passport even though we applied using priority.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to a decision.


Congratulations! With everyone finally getting some kind of response from them is good sign just means things are finally beginning to move now.


----------



## chrismaggie

Hi,

Does anyone have any insight into how long we're likely to wait for our visa? We went with the priority visa, but are yet to receive any notification that our application has even been received. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted online: 07 July 2016
Date biometrics taken: 26 July 2016
Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 5th 2016 
Office processing your visa: Sheffield
Notification of Application being processed: N/A
Current Status: Waiting

Thanks


----------



## nyclon

chrismaggie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any insight into how long we're likely to wait for our visa? We went with the priority visa, but are yet to receive any notification that our application has even been received.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 07 July 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 26 July 2016
> Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 5th 2016
> Office processing your visa: Sheffield
> Notification of Application being processed: N/A
> Current Status: Waiting
> 
> Thanks



Look through the thread. I think 6 or 7 weeks was the last I saw. You may or may not get an email.


----------



## TinaTina

chrismaggie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any insight into how long we're likely to wait for our visa? We went with the priority visa, but are yet to receive any notification that our application has even been received.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 07 July 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 26 July 2016
> Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 5th 2016
> Office processing your visa: Sheffield
> Notification of Application being processed: N/A
> Current Status: Waiting
> 
> Thanks


I am also a US Priority applicant. Docs were received by Sheffield on August 1st and I received the confirmation of receipt from them 2 days ago so your email should be on the way!


----------



## LCScotland

chrismaggie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any insight into how long we're likely to wait for our visa? We went with the priority visa, but are yet to receive any notification that our application has even been received.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 07 July 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 26 July 2016
> Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 5th 2016
> Office processing your visa: Sheffield
> Notification of Application being processed: N/A
> Current Status: Waiting
> 
> Thanks



From tomorrow we are on day 32 from biometrics (June 30th)
We didn't get the 'documents received' email until 22nd July.
We are also priority from the US.

The last priority from US to receive a decision was on July 28th, with their biometrics done on June 27th, I believe.

As far as I remember, no other US priority spouse visas have been approved since then from forum members on this thread.


----------



## TinaTina

LCScotland said:


> From tomorrow we are on day 32 from biometrics (June 30th)
> We didn't get the 'documents received' email until 22nd July.
> We are also priority from the US.
> 
> The last priority from US to receive a decision was on July 28th, with their biometrics done on June 27th, I believe.
> 
> As far as I remember, no other US priority spouse visas have been approved since then from forum members on this thread.


Thanks for the update. Disheartening on their part to say the least! Here's to hoping your applications and all other US priority ones get processed sooner than later.


----------



## Rj88

chrismaggie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any insight into how long we're likely to wait for our visa? We went with the priority visa, but are yet to receive any notification that our application has even been received.
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (Priority)
> Date application submitted online: 07 July 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 26 July 2016
> Date documentation was received at UK Border Agency office: 5th 2016
> Office processing your visa: Sheffield
> Notification of Application being processed: N/A
> Current Status: Waiting
> 
> Thanks


Mine was almost around that time too (biometric was on 11th of July and sent in same day and ups delivered on 13 of July) haven't heard from them to confirm they got it or not. Can't wait til sept starts because everyone will be back to work (uk holidays are July- aug months mostly). Wish you good luck though.


----------



## crcw

*timeline*

US priority
Biometrics ( July 18) - 19 working days
Doc received e-mail ( July 26) - 13 working days


----------



## LCScotland

Update:

We have received the 'decision made email' today. My wife got it around 1pm UK time. 

So - 

Priority from US

June 30th - biometrics
July 4th - documents delivered by UPS
July 22nd - documents received email


We forgot to write priority on the envelope which might explain the gap between the documents being delivered and the email from Sheffield as they might not have opened it straight away. Who knows. If this is the case, it took 16 days from docs received to decision made.

So far, my wife has had no refund of the IHS but I'm not sure if that is done straight away or if it can take days. I would describe my current state as 'terrified elation'.


----------



## crcw

LCScotland said:


> Update:
> 
> We have received the 'decision made email' today. My wife got it around 1pm UK time.
> 
> So -
> 
> Priority from US
> 
> June 30th - biometrics
> July 4th - documents delivered by UPS
> July 22nd - documents received email
> 
> 
> We forgot to write priority on the envelope which might explain the gap between the documents being delivered and the email from Sheffield as they might not have opened it straight away. Who knows. If this is the case, it took 16 days from docs received to decision made.
> 
> So far, my wife has had no refund of the IHS but I'm not sure if that is done straight away or if it can take days. I would describe my current state as 'terrified elation'.


Congratulations! Hopefully it is good news! It is such a relief to see they are finally looking at priority again! Keep us posted. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mewlah88

LCScotland said:


> Update:
> 
> We have received the 'decision made email' today. My wife got it around 1pm UK time.
> 
> So -
> 
> Priority from US
> 
> June 30th - biometrics
> July 4th - documents delivered by UPS
> July 22nd - documents received email
> 
> 
> We forgot to write priority on the envelope which might explain the gap between the documents being delivered and the email from Sheffield as they might not have opened it straight away. Who knows. If this is the case, it took 16 days from docs received to decision made.
> 
> So far, my wife has had no refund of the IHS but I'm not sure if that is done straight away or if it can take days. I would describe my current state as 'terrified elation'.


Congrats! So they do send emails out on Friday.


----------



## zek

Hello there,
I'm Ze from Dublin.
My visa application and biometrics taken was on the 3rd of June 2016. The application was received by UKVI on the 6th of June 2016. On Monday it will be my 52nd day. I received no emails no phone calls; however, I contacted the ukvi international enquiry they responded in a very weird way that probably the gwf or date of birth is not correct as there was no current update. Isn't it strange? Anybody applied from Ireland and waiting? My travel is on the 1st of September and my wedding is on the 2nd and i still don't know if I will get the visa. Anybody can advise on this? Thanks for your help


----------



## nyclon

zek said:


> Hello there,
> I'm Ze from Dublin.
> My visa application and biometrics taken was on the 3rd of June 2016. The application was received by UKVI on the 6th of June 2016. On Monday it will be my 52nd day. I received no emails no phone calls; however, I contacted the ukvi international enquiry they responded in a very weird way that probably the gwf or date of birth is not correct as there was no current update. Isn't it strange? Anybody applied from Ireland and waiting? My travel is on the 1st of September and my wedding is on the 2nd and i still don't know if I will get the visa. Anybody can advise on this? Thanks for your help


Did you have residency in Ireland? What visa did you apply for?


----------



## zek

Yes I'm on residency that will expire on the 30th of September. I applied for Fiance visa to get married in London.


----------



## tanidr

*3rd Successful Visa*

Hi All,
I have to thank this forum for helping me through 2 successful visa applications (marriage visitor and settlement). Special thanks to nyclon, westcoastcanadiangirl, joppa, salix, ILR1980 and toby1988. 
I received my third successful visa after a refusal as a student in 2012 at the Geneva consulate (Worldbridges). I had applied for a tourist visa when I should have applied in a different category as I wanted to travel for a short internship. So here are my visa timelines. I believe key factors which were in my favour was that my circumstances had completely changed when I applied for my visa, had travelled extensively and was working internationally. Impatient that I am, I took a chance on applying for the super priority category even against the advice of the VFS. 

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Business Visitor
Date application submitted (online or in person): 27/07/2015
Date biometrics taken:27/07/2015
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:27/07/2015
Office location processing your visa: New Delhi
Projected timeline given: 1-3 days
Date your visa was received:27/07/2015
Category: Super Priority Visa

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Marriage Visitor
Date application submitted (online or in person): 07/03/2016
Date biometrics taken:7/03/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:07/03/2016
Office location processing your visa: New Delhi
Projected timeline given: 1-3 days
Date your visa was received:07/03/2015
Category: Super Priority Visa

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife
Date application submitted (online or in person): 08/08/2016
Date biometrics taken:10/08/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:10/08/2016 ( I am not sure. I did not receive any emails to confirm)
Office location processing your visa: New Delhi
Projected timeline given: None
Date 'decision made' email received: 12/08/2016
Date your visa was received via courier :14/08/2016
Category: Priority Visa

All the very best to everyone waiting eagerly to join loved ones.


----------



## ILR1980

tanidr said:


> Hi All,
> I have to thank this forum for helping me through 2 successful visa applications (marriage visitor and settlement). Special thanks to nyclon, westcoastcanadiangirl, joppa, salix, ILR1980 and toby1988.
> I received my third successful visa after a refusal as a student in 2012 at the Geneva consulate (Worldbridges). I had applied for a tourist visa when I should have applied in a different category as I wanted to travel for a short internship. So here are my visa timelines. I believe key factors which were in my favour was that my circumstances had completely changed when I applied for my visa, had travelled extensively and was working internationally. Impatient that I am, I took a chance on applying for the super priority category even against the advice of the VFS.
> 
> Country applying from: India
> Type of visa applied for: Business Visitor
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 27/07/2015
> Date biometrics taken:27/07/2015
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:27/07/2015
> Office location processing your visa: New Delhi
> Projected timeline given: 1-3 days
> Date your visa was received:27/07/2015
> Category: Super Priority Visa
> 
> Country applying from: India
> Type of visa applied for: Marriage Visitor
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 07/03/2016
> Date biometrics taken:7/03/2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:07/03/2016
> Office location processing your visa: New Delhi
> Projected timeline given: 1-3 days
> Date your visa was received:07/03/2015
> Category: Super Priority Visa
> 
> Country applying from: India
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Wife
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 08/08/2016
> Date biometrics taken:10/08/2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:10/08/2016 ( I am not sure. I did not receive any emails to confirm)
> Office location processing your visa: New Delhi
> Projected timeline given: None
> Date 'decision made' email received: 12/08/2016
> Date your visa was received via courier :14/08/2016
> Category: Priority Visa
> 
> All the very best to everyone waiting eagerly to join loved ones.


Super quick in your case. Congrats


----------



## Mini87

U.K. Spousal Settlement (Priority) Visa Timelime


Biometrics: August 1, 2016

UPS Shipment: August 2, 2016

Email from Sheffield stating visa application being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer: August 12, 2016

Hello!

Does anyone know when the UK online application will be out of the beta testing?

Does anyone know if the visa processing time provided on the UK website is accurate?

Does anyone have any idea how long priority processing takes?

Praying for a quick decision


----------



## samir.abdallah

mewlah88 said:


> So they've just updated the stats on the visa application processing times for July:
> 
> 100% of applications processed in 60 days for the USA
> 
> Now I know that isn't true since most of the non-priority decided last month on this forum from the USA all crossed 60 days.


Same for my wife's country Tanzania, they updated it to show the same 100% at 60 days and we are on day 48 (excluding public holiday in south Africa)

Visa: Spouse 
Applying Country: Tanzania, Dar Es Salaam
Application submitted online: 14th May
BioMetrics date: 8th June
Confirmation email of receipt: 13th June
Processing Centre: South Africa, Pretoria


----------



## BinaHassan

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for:Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person):June 18th
Date biometrics taken:23rd Juned
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:28th royal mail proof
Home Office Sheffield sent email of preparing applications for considration for ECO
Projected timeline given:12 Weeks
Still waiting

I have applied for my husband and his 2 dependants visa. do you think because of 3 applications will it get longer than usual they make decision? Please help


----------



## almostabrit

Hello all! I have been watching this thread for the past few weeks and thought I should join in now. This morning I got the confirmation email stating that the UKVI office has received my application, and that it is now being prepared by an ECO. It's hard to not get excited at this point, as I haven't heard anything from them up to this point. Any chance it will go fast at this point, or does this email mean nothing?

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online): July 1st
Date biometrics taken: July 6th
Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 8th
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: August 15
E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: TBD 
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
Days since biometrics: 29 Business Days


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

almostabrit said:


> Hello all! I have been watching this thread for the past few weeks and thought I should join in now. This morning I got the confirmation email stating that the UKVI office has received my application, and that it is now being prepared by an ECO. It's hard to not get excited at this point, as I haven't heard anything from them up to this point. Any chance it will go fast at this point, or does this email mean nothing?
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): July 1st
> Date biometrics taken: July 6th
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 8th
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: August 15
> E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: TBD
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Days since biometrics: 29 Business Days


You're on almost exactly the same timeline as our application - we submitted biometrics on 7th July and docs delivered to Sheffield on 11th July. We haven't had ANY emails from UKVI yet, so maybe we'll get one this week!! I'm still expecting it to take at leaste 60 working days - anything less will be a mega-bonus! 
Nel


----------



## DC2London

almostabrit said:


> Hello all! I have been watching this thread for the past few weeks and thought I should join in now. This morning I got the confirmation email stating that the UKVI office has received my application, and that it is now being prepared by an ECO. It's hard to not get excited at this point, as I haven't heard anything from them up to this point. Any chance it will go fast at this point, or does this email mean nothing?
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): July 1st
> Date biometrics taken: July 6th
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 8th
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: August 15
> E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: TBD
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Days since biometrics: 29 Business Days


Oh oh, we are on the same timeline too. Ok actually I had my biometrics a bit after you, but I got my confirmation on essentially the same working day. Weird. I was ridiculously organized about putting together my ap and put together a table of contents and color coded documents... so maybe we will just be the lucky ones and are on the fast train. this thread has me realllly nervous now though as I have a flight booked for September 20th. Fingers x. Keep us posted!

Here's my timeline

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online): July 12th
Date biometrics taken: July 15th
Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 18th
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: August 12
E-mail received from the ECO for application assessment: TBD 
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
Days since biometrics: 21 working days


----------



## Harris48

Applying from USA
Spouse visa - cash savings only
Priority service
Online application 10 July
Biometrics 13 July 
Received at Sheffield 15 July 
22 working days, appears its still sitting in a pile of applications unopened.

Sent email asking on status, received email back on 11 August - 

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status (gwf********* and date of birth
*******) and found it is yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance
Officer (ECO). Your visa application centre or the entry clearance officer
(ECO) will contact you once a decision has been made or, if necessary,
during the consideration of your application.


----------



## nyclon

I’ve started a new thread called The Visa Processing Complain and Commiserate Thread. Please use it to keep each other updated on your day count, complain about visa processing times and support and encourage each other through the process and use the timeline thread for updating timelines. It’s great that you are all rooting for each other and keeping each other company during this difficult time but the timeline is getting bogged down with too many posts unrelated to actual timelines making it difficult for those looking for timeline information to actual find the timelines. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...a-processing-complain-commiserate-thread.html


----------



## LCScotland

UPDATE

Country applying from: US
Visa: Spouse (priority)
Biometrics: 30th June
Documents signed for in Sheffield: 4th July
Documents received email: 22nd July
Decision made email 12th August
Passport returned via UPS: 15th August
Visa approved 

32 days from biometrics
16 days from documents received email

I am delighted to say that my wife received her passport today with the approved entry clearance. Details and timeline are in the new thread for information purposes.

Lynn


----------



## Lcss

*Visa approved*

Hi, 

My visa was approved. Got it today 

Country applying from: Brazil (Rio de Janeiro) 
Type of visa applied for: fiancée priority 
Date of application submitted online: 11 July 2016
Date biometrics taken: 28 July 2016
Documents email received: 1 August 2016
Office location processing visa: Bogota(Colombia) 
Decision made email: 10 August 2016
Documents received: 15 August 2016

Thanks to everyone that helped me.


----------



## angelinammraz

samir.abdallah said:


> My wife is applying from Tanzania (Africa) and we are on 45 working days thanks


I commented on the wrong post, I'm sorry


----------



## angelinammraz

lady_locks3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> you are all free to amend this list as needs be, here is my last update for today. And once again apologies if I have missed you out or something is wrong, you can just copy and paste it and amend.
> 
> I do hope everyone in May gets their replies this week so that they can move to us June lot... all the best to everyone. love xx
> 
> *Non priority timelines*
> 
> Name------------ Visa Type-------- Biometrics-------Visa Rec'd--------Working Days since bio
> 
> *APRIL*
> UkUSquestions Spouse - Np------4/28/2016-------------------------71 (US)
> 
> *MAY*
> fpatel10---------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (Canada)
> mewlah88 ------Spouse - NP------5/10/2016-------------------------64 (US)
> Eisha ------------Spouse- NP------5/12/2016-------08/08/16---------62 (Pakistan)
> Moiz -------------Spouse - Np------5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Pakistan)
> sj786--------------Spouse - NP-----5/12/2016--------------------------62 (Canada)
> hasipati-----------Spouse- Np------5/13/2016-----Refused------------ 61 (Pakistan) – Really sorry for this xx
> Flowerstar-------Spouse -NP-------5/16/2016---------------------------60 (US)
> Joshuasaiz-------Fiance - Np-------5/31/2016---------------------------50 (US)
> 
> *JUNE*
> Samir.abdallah ----Spouse - NP-----06/08/2016------------------------------44
> AliceJ-----------------Spouse - NP-----06/08/2016-----------------------------44 (Russia)
> shernadez24------Spouse - NP-----06/10/2016-------------------------------42
> lady_locks3-------Spouse - NP-----06/14/2016--------------------------------40 (Ghana)
> NUSRAT TARIQ--- Spouse – NP----06/23/2016--------------------------------33
> 
> *JULY*
> Nel&Jimmy-------Spouse - NP--------07/07/2016------------------------------23 (US)
> sunoo-------------Spouse - NP--------07/14/2016------------------------------18 (Pakistan)
> GlenPHX----------Spouse - NP--------07/28/2016--------------------------------8
> 
> *AUGUST*
> Kellythecat------------Spouse – NP-----08/05/2016------------------------------2 (Canada)


angelinammraz -------- Fiance - NP -------- 06/03/2016 ----------- 53 (US)


----------



## zek

angelinammraz said:


> angelinammraz -------- Fiance - NP -------- 06/03/2016 ----------- 53 (US)


zek---------Fiance - NP -------- 06/03/2016 ----------- 53 (Dublin)


----------



## cliffd

Received the decision email on Friday 12/08 for my application from Brazil.

Type of visa applied for: Settlement - proposed civil partnership, priority.
Date application submitted: Online - 21st June 2016
Date biometrics taken: 27th June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28th June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Columbia
Projected timeline given: 4 weeks 
Decision made email: 12th August 2016
Received docs back (courier): 16th August 2016

The visa was granted! 34 working days from them receiving to the decision being made.



cliffd said:


> Applied this week for a fiancé / proposed civil partnership visa from Brazil.
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - proposed civil partnership
> Date application submitted: Online - 21st June 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 27th June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28th June 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Columbia
> Projected timeline given: 4 weeks
> Decision made email: TBC!


Forgot to say, the 'Assigned to a Case worker' email was received on Monday 8th August.


----------



## Lcss

Hi cliffd, 

Congratulations for the visa 

What office in Brazil did you use?
I used Rio and paid for priority and everything was done really fast. I got the email of documents assigned to an officer 7 working days after getting the email they had received my documents. The email of decision made arrived 4 hours after the "assigned to officer" (it was on 10 august). I also paid for the courier and I got my documents yesterday, 3 working days after the decision.


----------



## cliffd

Exactly the same as you, via Rio... But applied back on the 24th June! And case working assigned last Monday, decision on Friday. Guess it sat in a pile somewhere. Certainly don't seem to have got much out of the priority payment.
However, it's all done now so no point in dwelling on it. Perhaps because they saw the planned date of departure (late September) they put it on the back burner for cases with a greater need...


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

BinaHassan said:


> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Type of visa applied for:Spouse Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 18th
> Date biometrics taken:23rd Juned
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:28th royal mail proof
> Home Office Sheffield sent email of preparing applications for considration for ECO
> Projected timeline given:12 Weeks
> Still waiting
> 
> I have applied for my husband and his 2 dependants visa. do you think because of 3 applications will it get longer than usual they make decision? Please help


Hi.im also having same timeline from pakistan karachi .stlle waiting .


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*Update on visa timeline*

Received the standard 'application being prepared for ECO' email today from Sheffield (yay!!)....so our updated timeline is:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (non-priority)
Date biometrics taken: 7th July
Date documentation was received by Sheffield UK office: 11th July
Email received confirming application being prepared for ECO: 17th August
Projected timeline given:12 Weeks

Now to try to forget about it for a while....yeah right ;-) 

Nel


----------



## sj786

so Guys here is my Final Timeline, 

Country applying from: Canada, Edmonton 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (non-priority)
Date biometrics taken: 12th MAY
Date documentation was received by Sheffield UK office: 13th MAY
Email received confirming application being prepared for ECO: 13th MAY (same day) 
Projected timeline given:12 Weeks

Decision Made : 16th August ( even though my visa was stamped on 1st august) 

Working days : 67 from Biometrics 

Flying to UK on 26th yeyyy lane::second::welcome:

I wish you all good luck who are waiting for their decisions


----------



## BinaHassan

*Congrats*

Hope we get the good news aswell soon 



sj786 said:


> so Guys here is my Final Timeline,
> 
> Country applying from: Canada, Edmonton
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (non-priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 12th MAY
> Date documentation was received by Sheffield UK office: 13th MAY
> Email received confirming application being prepared for ECO: 13th MAY (same day)
> Projected timeline given:12 Weeks
> 
> Decision Made : 16th August ( even though my visa was stamped on 1st august)
> 
> Working days : 67 from Biometrics
> 
> Flying to UK on 26th yeyyy lane::second::welcome:
> 
> I wish you all good luck who are waiting for their decisions


----------



## sj786

BinaHassan said:


> Hope we get the good news aswell soon


Thank you ,,,InshaALLAH,  I know its a long wait but when you will see your visa in your hands you will forget all that stress you been through . Good luck


----------



## BinaHassan

Many Congrats  Hope we get the good news aswell soon


----------



## sj786

we are currently on this forum for all general discussions  you can join us there .

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...plain-commiserate-thread-11.html#post10848977


----------



## ukusquestions

So here it is, we bloody got it!!!!! 

We were worried about so many mistake on the application and crappy bank statements we thought were no good but we got it!!!!!!!! Aghhhhh!!!!!!!

it is valid from the 7th August so we have to back in the UK by the 5th which is a pain, will miss my father in-laws wedding but omg yay!!!!


We Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online): 24 Apr, 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: 28 Apr, 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: 11 May, 2016
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: 19 May, 2016
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 18th August 2016


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Very congratssss.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

ukusquestions said:


> So here it is, we bloody got it!!!!!
> 
> We were worried about so many mistake on the application and crappy bank statements we thought were no good but we got it!!!!!!!! Aghhhhh!!!!!!!
> 
> it is valid from the 7th August so we have to back in the UK by the 5th which is a pain, will miss my father in-laws wedding but omg yay!!!!
> 
> 
> We Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Non-Priority
> Date application submitted (online): 24 Apr, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: 28 Apr, 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: 11 May, 2016
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: 19 May, 2016
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 18th August 2016



SOOOOO pleased for you!!! How on EARTH do people manage when they receive the visa with less than 30 days validity though?! That seems crazy, and very unfair. Is this a common thing, does anyone know? 
Nel


----------



## Harris48

ukusquestions said:


> So here it is, we bloody got it!!!!!
> 
> We were worried about so many mistake on the application and crappy bank statements we thought were no good but we got it!!!!!!!! Aghhhhh!!!!!!!
> 
> it is valid from the 7th August so we have to back in the UK by the 5th which is a pain, will miss my father in-laws wedding but omg yay!!!!
> 
> 
> We Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Non-Priority
> Date application submitted (online): 24 Apr, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: 28 Apr, 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: 11 May, 2016
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: 19 May, 2016
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 18th August 2016



Congratulations on receiving your visa. May I ask, did they send you an email saying a decision had been made?

Thanks.


----------



## nyclon

Harris48 said:


> Congratulations on receiving your visa. May I ask, did they send you an email saying a decision had been made?
> 
> Thanks.


If you click on the poster's name you can select find all posts from the drop down menu and I belive you'll find the answer.


----------



## JHSinclair

Country applying from: Canada, Toronto
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (non-priority)
Date biometrics taken: 24th MAY
Date documentation was received by Sheffield UK office: N/A (receipt issued at Toronto VFS office)
Email received confirming application being prepared for ECO: N/A
Projected timeline given:12 Weeks
Decision Made : TBA

Working days : 67 from Biometrics


----------



## sj786

ukusquestions said:


> So here it is, we bloody got it!!!!!
> 
> We were worried about so many mistake on the application and crappy bank statements we thought were no good but we got it!!!!!!!! Aghhhhh!!!!!!!
> 
> it is valid from the 7th August so we have to back in the UK by the 5th which is a pain, will miss my father in-laws wedding but omg yay!!!!
> 
> 
> We Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Non-Priority
> Date application submitted (online): 24 Apr, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: 28 Apr, 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: 11 May, 2016
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: 19 May, 2016
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: 18th August 2016


thats Great new , congrats , finally your wait is over, i know its such a big relief .


----------



## Rauskel

Rauskel said:


> This board has been a great help. Here's my timeline so far:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online July 11, 2016
> Date biometrics taken: July 19
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS says signed for July 21st. Email confirmation July 26th.
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: Waiting!


Woke up to a decision has been made email this morning!

Now only just a little more waiting to do.


----------



## knt

*May Applicants*

Hey all! Just wondering if anyone that had their biometrics taken in May that did a non-priority application from the US has had a decision made yet. My case was just escalated since it's been 61 days and I've been away from my daughter and husband for 6 weeks. Would love to know if anyone else is still waiting from that time frame!


----------



## crcw

UPDATE
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Priority
Date application submitted (online): 13 July 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: 18 July 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: 20 July 2016
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: 26 July 2016
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made e-mail: 19 August 2016


----------



## momousa

Hello KNT, we're from May and still awaiting a decision...frustrating to put it very mildly!!

Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US Application submitted: May 10, 2016 Biometrics: May 17, 2016 Application sent: May 20, 2016 Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016 Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received Decision made email: ?? Date visa received: ??


----------



## nyclon

knt said:


> Hey all! Just wondering if anyone that had their biometrics taken in May that did a non-priority application from the US has had a decision made yet. My case was just escalated since it's been 61 days and I've been away from my daughter and husband for 6 weeks. Would love to know if anyone else is still waiting from that time frame!


If you scroll through the thread you'll find numerous timelines.


----------



## knt

I did that but didn't know if everyone had updated their timelines if they received it. I've read so so many posts at this point but haven't found the answer I was looking for.


----------



## knt

momousa said:


> Hello KNT, we're from May and still awaiting a decision...frustrating to put it very mildly!!
> 
> Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US Application submitted: May 10, 2016 Biometrics: May 17, 2016 Application sent: May 20, 2016 Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016 Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received Decision made email: ?? Date visa received: ??


Oh goodness!! I received an email that they received my application back in the middle of June but haven't heard anything yet. I hope they at least get it opened up soon for you!!


----------



## nyclon

knt said:


> I did that but didn't know if everyone had updated their timelines if they received it. I've read so so many posts at this point but haven't found the answer I was looking for.


If people haven't updated their timelines it's because they are still waiting. This thread is for timelines any other visa processing/waiting discussions are on this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...a-processing-complain-commiserate-thread.html


----------



## sj786

Rauskel said:


> Woke up to a decision has been made email this morning!
> 
> Now only just a little more waiting to do.


great news , congrats


----------



## Lemily

@crcw and @rauskel -- CONGRATS TO YOU ALL!!! We are on a very similiar timeline:
Date application submitted (online): July 6th, 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: July 14th, 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 18th, 2016
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 26th, 2016

Hoping to receive our decision made email ASAP as well! Positive thoughts to you!!!


----------



## Annie2002

Finally I have reached this page.


Country applying from: INDIA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
Processing Location: Not Known
Date application submitted (online): 27 July, 2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 16th Aug, 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: Not Known
Email received on decision: 19 Aug, 2016
Visa Received: Pending delivery from courier service.


----------



## crcw

Lemily said:


> @crcw and @rauskel -- CONGRATS TO YOU ALL!!! We are on a very similiar timeline:
> Date application submitted (online): July 6th, 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: July 14th, 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 18th, 2016
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 26th, 2016
> 
> Hoping to receive our decision made email ASAP as well! Positive thoughts to you!!!



Thank you!! I'm sure you will get yours on Monday or Tuesday because on other forum a person with the same timeline as me, got the decision made email two days before me! So it is very likely you get yours soon! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## sherlock1986

Hi All, 

Thanks for a great resource, reading through the timelines while on night shift is taking the edge off ever so slightly on my wait at the moment. 

My timeline below:

Country applying from: Johannesburg, South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
Processing Location: ?Pretoria
Date application submitted (online): 13/08/2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 18/08/2016
Documents Delivered: 19/08/2016
Email received on decision: Pending
Visa Received: Pending

I'll likely give it 10 to 15 working days for the decision, I'm not particularly sure just how long things take in South Africa. 

Pretty much bouncing off the walls with anxiety at the moment, hoping incredibly hard that everything the ECO needs is there. 

Only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Figlio_di_dio

Hi guys,Been following this forum for almost a year now and am really pleased by the way you all keep encouraging each other as regards the wait for a decision,Here is my timeline:
Spouse application:Non priority 
Biometric date:30th May and transfered for decision same day
Documents received 1st June
Time line :12 weeks
Decision made email:18th August 
My question is :
1.Is it okay to get a decision email on Thursday's?
2.Getting the decision email on day 58 is it a good one or not?
Really confused about this two questions and I would like your advice please.


----------



## Luciangurl2

Figlio_di_dio said:


> Hi guys,Been following this forum for almost a year now and am really pleased by the way you all keep encouraging each other as regards the wait for a decision,Here is my timeline:
> Spouse application:Non priority
> Biometric date:30th May and transfered for decision same day
> Documents received 1st June
> Time line :12 weeks
> Decision made email:18th August
> My question is :
> 1.Is it okay to get a decision email on Thursday's?
> 2.Getting the decision email on day 58 is it a good one or not?
> Really confused about this two questions and I would like your advice please.



What country did you apply from


----------



## Figlio_di_dio

Italy


----------



## nyclon

Figlio_di_dio said:


> Hi guys,Been following this forum for almost a year now and am really pleased by the way you all keep encouraging each other as regards the wait for a decision,Here is my timeline:
> Spouse application:Non priority
> Biometric date:30th May and transfered for decision same day
> Documents received 1st June
> Time line :12 weeks
> Decision made email:18th August
> My question is :
> 1.Is it okay to get a decision email on Thursday's?
> 2.Getting the decision email on day 58 is it a good one or not?
> Really confused about this two questions and I would like your advice please.



There are no hidden clues or secret messages. Thursday is probably the day they finished processing your application and it took 58 days because it's a busy time of year. All you can do is wait until you receive your documents back.


----------



## Figlio_di_dio

Thanks nyclon


----------



## david_

Hi,

We will be applying for our first FLR(M) after first receiving a 6 month fiance visa to be married in the UK. We would like to use a premium service centre for this application.


I read on somebody's blog ≤snip≥ that we should make an appointment no EARLIER than 28 days before expiry of the current 6-month visa (so the appointment MUST be in the month before expiry). The paragraph on their blog says:

_"Currently on a Fiancé Visa: You can apply as soon as you are married by post. To use the in-person premium service, your appointment must be no more than 28 days before the end of your current visa. If you switch to FLR(M) before the expiry date on your current visa, the unexpired days of your Fiancé visa may be added to the new leave."_

However I haven't been able to find this information elsewhere. 

My question is: I understand that this "28 days before expiry" applies for the second FLR(M), does it also apply for the first FLR(M) while currently on a 6 month fiance visa. (i.e. is the quoted paragraph wrong?)

Thanks for any help.
David


----------



## nyclon

david_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> We will be applying for our first FLR(M) after first receiving a 6 month fiance visa to be married in the UK. We would like to use a premium service centre for this application.
> 
> 
> I read on somebody's blog ≤snip≥ that we should make an appointment no EARLIER than 28 days before expiry of the current 6-month visa (so the appointment MUST be in the month before expiry). The paragraph on their blog says:
> 
> _"Currently on a Fiancé Visa: You can apply as soon as you are married by post. To use the in-person premium service, your appointment must be no more than 28 days before the end of your current visa. If you switch to FLR(M) before the expiry date on your current visa, the unexpired days of your Fiancé visa may be added to the new leave."_
> 
> However I haven't been able to find this information elsewhere.
> 
> My question is: I understand that this "28 days before expiry" applies for the second FLR(M), does it also apply for the first FLR(M) while currently on a 6 month fiance visa. (i.e. is the quoted paragraph wrong?)
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> David


Yes, it's wrong. If on a fiance visa you can apply by post or in person at anytime after your marriage. Please read the 1st post in the sticky which has the correct information.


----------



## Lemily

Ahh! Woke up to go to the bathroom and an email soared across my screen!
WE GOT THE DECISION MADE AND SHIPPING EMAIL!!! Hoping to find out the decision Tuesday or Wednesday!!! The wait is finally almost over! Positive thoughts to everyone!

Biometrics: July 14th, 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 18th, 2016
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 26th, 2016
Decision Made & Shipping Email from ECO: August 21st, 2016


----------



## samir.abdallah

UPDATE - Applicant from Tanzania

Country of application: Tanzania Dar Es Salaam
Processing centre: South Africa, Pretoria
Visa type: Non priority spouse visa
Date of online application: 13th May
Date of Biometrics date: 8th June
Date documents received confirmation: 13th June

Sent email for update: 25/07/16 (no update), 08/08/16 (no update), 18/08/16 

Called UKVI on 19/08/2016 - got a escalation number but nothing out of the normal (no update)

Received email from UKVI enquiry board: 20/08/16 decision made but await official email and collection email.

Received official decision made email today 22/08/2016

Total days minus South Africa public holiday: 54 Working days

now waiting for collection email.


----------



## samir.abdallah

IBI said:


> @samir
> 
> I am not fully excited yet... But at least its progress.
> 
> Your prediction was correct. Thanks for your concern, worry and support.
> 
> Its been a long wait.
> 
> Yours is next Insha Allah.


@Ibi

got a reply on the 18th unofficially via enquiry form but today got the official email. alhamdulillah


----------



## Stippy

This forum has been a wealth of information, and probably the only reason why my visa application was successful. Thank you in particular to Auroraskye and Joppa for replying to my previous posts.

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa and child / dependent (Priority)
Processing Location: Manila
Date application submitted (online): 3rd August, 2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 9th Aug, 2016
Visas Received: 23rd August 2016

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## zek

Finally I've got my fiancé visa 
Date biometrics taken 03/06/16 Dublin
Date application arrived to UK 06/06/16 Croyden
Date decision made 19/08/16
Got the documents back 23/08/16


----------



## shernandez24

Lemily said:


> Ahh! Woke up to go to the bathroom and an email soared across my screen!
> WE GOT THE DECISION MADE AND SHIPPING EMAIL!!! Hoping to find out the decision Tuesday or Wednesday!!! The wait is finally almost over! Positive thoughts to everyone!
> 
> Biometrics: July 14th, 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 18th, 2016
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: July 26th, 2016
> Decision Made & Shipping Email from ECO: August 21st, 2016


Hi! Just wanted to know if your application was priority?


----------



## mewlah88

I wouldn't at this stage, UKVI advice is always 120 days for a decision, so they can take up to that long and that's probably what their response will be.


----------



## Bmusy

*Application from zambia*

Has anybody applied from Zambia? Or any country where application is sent to Pretoria?
Submitted biometrics 17th June and not heard a thing since that day! 
Does anybody know if it's likely to come within the 60 working days, I have been hearing a lot of people saying times will be even longer because of the summer period
It's a standard application


----------



## sherlock1986

*Visa Update*

Application from South Africa - Update

Country applying from: Johannesburg, South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
Processing Location: ?Pretoria
Date application submitted (online): 13/08/2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 18/08/2016
Documents Delivered: 19/08/2016
Email received on decision: 23/08/2016
Visa Received: Pending

So, I received the email yesterday that my decision has been made, and now absolutely pooping myself with anxiety. 

I feel like Schroedingers Husband at the moment, both going and not going at the same time, and I'll only know once I open the passport :-O 

If you have thumbs, please hold them for me!


----------



## samir.abdallah

UPDATE - Wife got the VISA APPROVED WOOOHOOOO

Country of application: Tanzania Dar Es Salaam
Processing centre: South Africa, Pretoria
Visa type: Non priority spouse visa
Date of online application: 13th May
Date of Biometrics date: 8th June
Date documents received confirmation: 13th June
Sent email for update: 25/07/16 (no update), 08/08/16 (no update), 18/08/16 
Called UKVI on 19/08/2016 - got a escalation number but nothing out of the normal (no update)
Received email from UKVI enquiry board: 20/08/16 decision made but await official email and collection email.

TLS confirmation of decision made email - 22/08/16

Collection email from VAC - 24/08/16 - VISA APPROVED

Total days minus South Africa public holiday for decision email: 54 Working days Total Working days til visa in hand 56

Thanks to everyone for well wishes, @IBI @Mangala1 @Sj786 and everyone else.


----------



## samir.abdallah

Bmusy said:


> Has anybody applied from Zambia? Or any country where application is sent to Pretoria?
> Submitted biometrics 17th June and not heard a thing since that day!
> Does anybody know if it's likely to come within the 60 working days, I have been hearing a lot of people saying times will be even longer because of the summer period
> It's a standard application


Hi

There was one person called @IBI who applied from Zambia non priority and he got a decision at 52 working days 

another person @Mangala1 from Ghana or Nigeria (cant remember) got theirs at 56 working days 

And Myself who is applying from tanzania, just posted our timelines, got our visa today.

I would expect you to look at 52-58 working days, you are currently on 48 working days minus south africa public holiday in august, be patient and look at around 52 days. you will get yours.


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

samir.abdallah said:


> UPDATE - Wife got the VISA APPROVED WOOOHOOOO
> 
> Thanks to everyone for well wishes, @IBI @Mangala1 @Sj786 and everyone else.


Congrats!! That's fantastic news!!! lane:
Nel


----------



## BinaHassan

Congratulation. May we all get a good news too

What is the timeline for people applying from Pakistan


----------



## Pti2323

Country applying from: Pakistan

Type of visa applied for: Settlement - priority 

Date application submitted (online ): 14-07-2016

Date biometrics taken: 18-07-2016

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23/07/16

Office location processing your visa: Islamabad 

Projected timeline given: 12 weeks - generic email 

Date your visa was received: 23/08/2016

Alhamdulillah

A bundle of thanks to everyone - this forum has really been helpful to my application 

I would like to share a few points from my application so anyone in my situation can relate to it and to be helpful for them 

1- I got married in Apr 2013 and submitted application in July 2016
To show subsisting relationship I sent screenshots of almost every Month since marriage about 10 screenshots per month. The screenshots were from Viber, Skype and whatsapp. What really is IMPORTANT that the profile screenshot is taken for both applicant and sponsor which shows their names and cell numbers. Any confirmation of the number to the names is important. I sent one bill each on my name and my wife's name which showed that we own those numbers.

Also there were three visits in between - so it's important to show passport stamps and boarding passes. I printed only three emails we did to each other and there was only one courier recipe which I used to send a gift to my wife

2- my wife only had one month left on her contract with the employer when we sent the application, she had another job offer from a different employer which we also sent with the application 

3- I had a previous rejection of UK in 2006 - which i mentioned in application, yet it took only 26 working days for my application to be processed (Priority application)


----------



## Bmusy

Thank you so much for the advice, and congrats on your visa! I can't imagine how happy you are feeling. 
I will wait for another couple weeks hopefully we will hear something!
All the best in the UK!


----------



## lahoregirl

*Emails from Sheffield*



Pti2323 said:


> Country applying from: Pakistan
> 
> Congratulations Pti2323!
> 
> Did you get ANY e-mails from Sheffield after sending in your supporting documents?
> 
> Like the "Application being prepared for ECO", "Documents Received" or "Decision Made"?
> 
> If so, how long after did you get them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pti2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> 
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - priority
> 
> Date application submitted (online ): 14-07-2016
> 
> Date biometrics taken: 18-07-2016
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23/07/16
> 
> Office location processing your visa: Islamabad
> 
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks - generic email
> 
> Date your visa was received: 23/08/2016
> 
> Alhamdulillah
Click to expand...


----------



## Pti2323

lahoregirl said:


> Pti2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> 
> Congratulations Pti2323!
> 
> Did you get ANY e-mails from Sheffield after sending in your supporting documents?
> 
> Like the "Application being prepared for ECO", "Documents Received" or "Decision Made"?
> 
> If so, how long after did you get them?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I recieved only One email on 19/07 saying your case is being prepared for ECO. Didn't get any other email. The VFS global people msgd me about docs collection
Click to expand...


----------



## Harris48

Got my spouse Visa approval today. So happy, thanks to everyone who posts and the forum for being a great resource.

Timeline.

Online app from the the US 10 July 

Spouse visa priority. Cash savings only option.

Biometrics 13 July

Received at Sheffield 15 July

No emails from ukba until roughly 3 weeks later saying they received it.

Enquired myself and got the generic emails saying has yet to be processed.

Received visa processed and shipping email on Sunday 21 August.

UPS tracking showed package picked up on Tuesday 23 August from Sheffield.

Collected package from UPS today. Visa approved.


----------



## gjscott

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Priority Settlement
Date application submitted (online): 26 July 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: 8 August 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: 10 August 2016
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: Sent to lawyer
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: Lawyer stated 14 days
Decision made e-mail: Waiting


----------



## joshuasaiz

I asked for an update a few days ago and got this response! 


======================================================================================================
Dear Joshua,

Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application has been processed and a decision has been made and it should be with you in the next few days.

Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.

If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
patience while you wait to receive your documents.
======================================================================================================

Can anyone say that this means it is approved?


----------



## nyclon

joshuasaiz said:


> I asked for an update a few days ago and got this response!
> 
> 
> ======================================================================================================
> Dear Joshua,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application has been processed and a decision has been made and it should be with you in the next few days.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
> 
> If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
> dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
> patience while you wait to receive your documents.
> ======================================================================================================
> 
> Can anyone say that this means it is approved?


No it doesn't mean you're approved. It's a generic email and means exactly what it says. You'll know the outcome when you receive your passport and documentation.


----------



## joshuasaiz

joshuasaiz said:


> I asked for an update a few days ago and got this response!
> 
> 
> ======================================================================================================
> Dear Joshua,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
> Service.
> 
> We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your
> visa application. I have tracked the status and found that the application has been processed and a decision has been made and it should be with you in the next few days.
> 
> Please note that your passport and documentation could still take some time
> to reach you whilst being sent back from the decision making centre and
> whilst other administrative formalities are completed. The visa application
> centre will be in contact with you regarding the collection or delivery.
> 
> If you have purchased a courier service then your documents will be
> dispatched to the delivery address you have provided. We appreciate your
> patience while you wait to receive your documents.
> ======================================================================================================
> 
> Can anyone say that this means it is approved?


Do you know how long it will take from this point?


----------



## scotia

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted (in-person): 25 July 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: 25 July 2016
Documents forwarded to UKVI: 25 July 2016
Decision made e-mail: ?

Filled in online form (UKFCO beta website) for status query: 24 August 2016
...e-mailed back (generic) 26 August stating either no updates or filled in the web query form with incorrect data(!)

Latest settlement visa stats for local VFS office say 95% decisions made in 30 days (currently on day 21)


----------



## Joppa

joshuasaiz said:


> Do you know how long it will take from this point?


Check your courier tracking. Usually about 3-4 days for US.


----------



## mama123

Hello All, i'm new to this so hope this posts in right place. I've been reading with interest and some alarm at how long things are taking and thought it about time I added our family's experiences to the mix. The application is for son in law and he has had 2 previous 6 month visit visa's and one current 2 year visit visa.

Online application: 3rd June
Biometrics: 8th June
Confirmation of receipt of documents: 29th June (delayed because we were instructed to take it all to Havana in the app confirmation email, but when we presented they told us to take to Sheffield )
Status enquiry: 9th Aug
Status reply: 11th August - waiting to be assessed
Status enquiry & escalation request: 23 August
Status reply: 25th August - give us specific information to enable escalation 
Now we wait again for an escalation number, or not.

There are a few things that would have helped our family: wish I had seen this forum before applying (invaluable advice, thank you); dont believe the stats for any country; dont believe that you will be given correct information regarding the process and ALWAYS pay for priority if you can. 
Due to previous visa's, 3 years of marriage, a baby and due to baby's rights to be with mother and father under international rights of child, and the fact it says 100% within 30 days for Cuba we regrettably did not go priority. You live and learn but for anyone not yet applied and reading these threads, I would recommend priority.
Also, not seen any other posts re Cuba so wanted to let everyone know the difficulties. For information, visit visa applicants still have to take their paperwork to British Embassy in Havana.
Good luck everyone. The wait now is agony.


----------



## mama123

My son in law's biometrics were taken on 8th June and still waiting. The website isn't really the best guide it seems - look at posts on previous pages and you will see timelines for lots of people and it would seem that anyone non priority is waiting about 50 - 60 working days. Good luck and hope you hear something soon though.


----------



## momousa

Update:

We got the decision made email today. I would like thank all of you for all of the invaluable information and support presented on this forum and I pray that all of you still waiting ever so patiently get your approvals soon. Now we have to wait the weekend and hopefully have our Visa approval stamps and passports back early next week. 

The only advice I have now to give is unless your prepared to wait what seems to be an eternity go with priority. 

Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US 
Application submitted: May 10, 2016 
Biometrics: May 17, 2016 
Application sent: May 20, 2016 Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016 
Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received 
Decision made email: Aug 26, 2016


----------



## samir.abdallah

momousa said:


> Update:
> 
> We got the decision made email today. I would like thank all of you for all of the invaluable information and support presented on this forum and I pray that all of you still waiting ever so patiently get your approvals soon. Now we have to wait the weekend and hopefully have our Visa approval stamps and passports back early next week.
> 
> The only advice I have now to give is unless your prepared to wait what seems to be an eternity go with priority.
> 
> Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US
> Application submitted: May 10, 2016
> Biometrics: May 17, 2016
> Application sent: May 20, 2016 Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016
> Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received
> Decision made email: Aug 26, 2016


Congrats and i think you will get your stuff on wednesday - we had the same thing waited over the weekend and it was more stressful than the entire wait. but In Sha Allah you will get the stamp.


----------



## Hassan934

I applied for my wife's visa on 6 June do they send the details of when they recieve the paperwork through email?



NUSRAT TARIQ said:


> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Type of visa applied for:Spouse Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 18th
> Date biometrics taken:23rd Juned
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:28th royal mail proof
> Home Office Sheffield sent email of preparing applications for considration for ECO
> Projected timeline given:12 Weeks
> Still waiting
> 
> I have applied for my husband and his 2 dependants visa. do you think because of 3 applications will it get longer than usual they make decision? Please help
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.im also having same timeline from pakistan karachi .stlle waiting .
Click to expand...


Have you had a reply yet?


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Hassan934 said:


> I applied for my wife's visa on 6 June do they send the details of when they recieve the paperwork through email?
> 
> 
> 
> NUSRAT TARIQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BinaHassan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Country applying from: Pakistan
> Type of visa applied for:Spouse Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person):June 18th
> Date biometrics taken:23rd Juned
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:28th royal mail proof
> Home Office Sheffield sent email of preparing applications for considration for ECO
> Projected timeline given:12 Weeks
> Still waiting
> 
> I have applied for my husband and his 2 dependants visa. do you think because of 3 applications will it get longer than usual they make decision? Please help
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.im also having same timeline from pakistan karachi .stlle waiting .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you had a reply yet?
Click to expand...

No not yet.i had biomateric on 23rd june .


----------



## mewlah88

Unreal seeing so many people in 80 days now. Myself and fpatel will be crossing 80 mark next week as well.


----------



## TinaTina

*Us priority timelines*

Hello All

This is a timeline gauge for US Priority Applicants, based on my own perusal of this thread. Please let me know if I've gotten any dates wrong and/or left someone out.
FYI:

Docs delivered = email from Home Office confirming delivery
Decision = decision email from H.O.

Based on this, it appears it takes them 5-6 weeks on average from biometrics date to process the application.

CCRW-----------Biometrics: July 18th----Docs delivered: July 26th----Decision: August 19th
Nyclon----------Is not applying for a visa 
Harris48---------Biometrics: July 13th----Docs delivered: Aug 8th----Decision: August 21st
LCScotland-------Biometrics: June 30th---Docs delivered: July 22nd---Decision: August 12th
Rauskel----------Biometrics: July 19th----Docs delivered: July 26th---Decision: August 19th
ChrisMaggie------Biometrics: July 26th----Docs delivered: Unknown---Decision: TBC
HumDrumDreamer-Biometrics: July 25th----Docs delivered: Aug 8th----Decision: TBC
TinaTina---------Biometrics: July 29th-----Docs delivered: Aug 8th---Decision: TBC


----------



## humdrumdreamer

TinaTina said:


> Hello All
> 
> This is a timeline gauge for US Priority Applicants, based on my own perusal of this thread. Please let me know if I've gotten any dates wrong and/or left someone out.
> FYI:
> 
> Docs delivered = email from Home Office confirming delivery
> Decision = decision email from H.O.
> 
> Based on this, it appears it takes them 5-6 weeks on average from biometrics date to process the application.


Thanks for that Tina! I kept wishing there was one. Nyclon is a forum mod and I don't think he's currently going through the application process so thats the only discrepancy I can see. Other than that, looks good!

It seems like people who did their biometrics in the final stretch of July (like us) are up next... sans the weekend, any day now! I'm so nervous and anxious at once, really thought for sure we'd get an email yesterday. I keep checking my waybill tracking just to make sure, because I noticed some people didnt get a notification at all until they'd submitted a status update request that was found to have a decision made and already on its way! X3


----------



## TinaTina

humdrumdreamer said:


> Thanks for that Tina! I kept wishing there was one. Nyclon is a forum mod and I don't think he's currently going through the application process so thats the only discrepancy I can see. Other than that, looks good!
> 
> It seems like people who did their biometrics in the final stretch of July (like us) are up next... sans the weekend, any day now! I'm so nervous and anxious at once, really thought for sure we'd get an email yesterday. I keep checking my waybill tracking just to make sure, because I noticed some people didnt get a notification at all until they'd submitted a status update request that was found to have a decision made and already on its way! X3


Thanks HumDrum. For some reason, I swear I saw a timeline for Nylon even though I am aware they are the moderator. I've been checking my UPS tracking on a daily basis. Given there's a bank holiday though, I get the feeling our decision email may get postponed to the 1st week of September! Keep me posted and best of luck...


----------



## nyclon

TinaTina said:


> Thanks HumDrum. For some reason, I swear I saw a timeline for Nylon even though I am aware they are the moderator. I've been checking my UPS tracking on a daily basis. Given there's a bank holiday though, I get the feeling our decision email may get postponed to the 1st week of September! Keep me posted and best of luck...


I am going to edit my name out of there to avoid confusion if you don't mind. I am not, in fact applying for a visa. 

humdrumdreamer, I'm a she not a he.


----------



## humdrumdreamer

nyclon said:


> I am going to edit my name out of there to avoid confusion if you don't mind. I am not, in fact applying for a visa.
> 
> humdrumdreamer, I'm a she not a he.


Eek! Hehe. Sorry about that :3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie2002

Annie2002 said:


> Finally I have reached this page.
> 
> 
> Country applying from: INDIA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
> Processing Location: Not Known
> Date application submitted (online): 27 July, 2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 16th Aug, 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: Not Known
> Email received on decision: 19 Aug, 2016
> Visa Received: Pending delivery from courier service.



UPDATE:

Got the visa :cheer2:

Country applying from: INDIA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
Processing Location: Not Known
Date application submitted (online): 27 July, 2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 16th Aug, 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: Not Applicable. looks like it was dealt by British High commission New Delhi
Email received on decision: 19 Aug, 2016
Visa Received: Delivered by post with supporting documents on 21st Aug 2016.


Good to rest of the people in this forum. 

Annie


----------



## mama123

mama123 said:


> Hello All, i'm new to this so hope this posts in right place. I've been reading with interest and some alarm at how long things are taking and thought it about time I added our family's experiences to the mix. The application is for son in law and he has had 2 previous 6 month visit visa's and one current 2 year visit visa.
> 
> Online application: 3rd June
> Biometrics: 8th June
> Confirmation of receipt of documents: 29th June (delayed because we were instructed to take it all to Havana in the app confirmation email, but when we presented they told us to take to Sheffield )
> Status enquiry: 9th Aug
> Status reply: 11th August - waiting to be assessed
> Status enquiry & escalation request: 23 August
> Status reply: 25th August - give us specific information to enable escalation
> Now we wait again for an escalation number, or not.
> Decision made email: Sunday 28th August
> 
> There are a few things that would have helped our family: wish I had seen this forum before applying (invaluable advice, thank you); dont believe the stats for any country; dont believe that you will be given correct information regarding the process and ALWAYS pay for priority if you can.
> Due to previous visa's, 3 years of marriage, a baby and due to baby's rights to be with mother and father under international rights of child, and the fact it says 100% within 30 days for Cuba we regrettably did not go priority. You live and learn but for anyone not yet applied and reading these threads, I would recommend priority.
> Also, not seen any other posts re Cuba so wanted to let everyone know the difficulties. For information, visit visa applicants still have to take their paperwork to British Embassy in Havana.
> Good luck everyone. The wait now is agony.


_Update: decision made email on SUNDAY?? at 7.50pm. No escalation number was given, just got the decision made email after giving the information asked for. No refund of health charge as yet. Now we are all waiting nervously for collection instructions.:fingerscrossed: _


----------



## momousa

Update: We received our package today and got our Visa's!! Woo Hoo!! We're over the moon:rocket:. We have until September 24th, 2016 to arrive. 

Thank you again for this forum and to everyone that has shared their experiences and invaluable info. I wish everyone well and success. 

Application type: Settlement (Spouse) non priority from US 
Application submitted: May 10, 2016 
Biometrics: May 17, 2016 
Application sent: May 20, 2016 Processing location: Sheffield Application delivered (UPS tracking): May 23, 2016 
Email saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: No email received 
Decision made email: Aug 26, 2016


----------



## bnessa93

UPDATE: GOOD NEWS!! I have collected my passport and received my visa! My travel date is on the 22nd September to 22nd October. In the supporting letter, it states that they made the decision on 22nd August. 

Country applying from: PAKISTAN
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Non-priority)
Processing Location: Sheffield 
Date application submitted (online): 28 May, 2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 2 June, 2016. 
Documents sent to Sheffield: 8 June, 2016
Email received on decision: 29 Aug, 2016
Visa Received: TODAY! 30 Aug, 2016.

THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THE ASSISTANCE!


----------



## Hassan934

bnessa93 said:


> UPDATE: GOOD NEWS!! I have collected my passport and received my visa! My travel date is on the 22nd September to 22nd October. In the supporting letter, it states that they made the decision on 22nd August.
> 
> Country applying from: PAKISTAN
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Non-priority)
> Processing Location: Sheffield
> Date application submitted (online): 28 May, 2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 2 June, 2016.
> Documents sent to Sheffield: 8 June, 2016
> Email received on decision: 29 Aug, 2016
> Visa Received: TODAY! 30 Aug, 2016.
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THE ASSISTANCE!



Congratulations my wife got her visa today aswell with the same travel dates did you collect it from
Mirpur?


----------



## bnessa93

Hassan934 said:


> Congratulations my wife got her visa today aswell with the same travel dates did you collect it from
> Mirpur?


Congratulations! 
My husband picked his up from Karachi 
I've already booked the flight tickets, so excited.


----------



## Khan2603

*Spouse visa*

Online application: 13/06/2016
Bio metrics: 20/06/2016
Document sent to Sheffield: 16/06/2016
Email received case not straightforward': 10/08/2016
Call to confirm details: 24/08/2016
Contacted with decision:
Contacted for collection:
Decision made:

Can someone help me with a time frame and the procedure of how they contact you, who gets the decision, also if approved do I have to send the to certificate back to my spouse in Pakistan? Please help me guys.


----------



## angelinammraz

Today is day 63 for me and I'm starting to go crazy! What makes me feel better is knowing that most people that applied from the US have gone well over their 60 days. So hopefully I find out some good news soon!

Who else from the US is in their 60's?


----------



## knt

Me! I'm at day 69 today.


----------



## TRobHux

angelinammraz said:


> Today is day 63 for me and I'm starting to go crazy! What makes me feel better is knowing that most people that applied from the US have gone well over their 60 days. So hopefully I find out some good news soon!
> 
> Who else from the US is in their 60's?


Wife's on 68. Past crazy phase, into indignant resignation.


----------



## AnOceanApart

I finally get to join the ranks! 

...And go completely, utterly insane with terror. :wacko: :scared:


Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife (Priority)
Processing Location: Sheffield 
Date application submitted (online): 15 August 2016
Date Biometrics Taken: 31 August 2016
Documents sent to Sheffield: TBA
Email received on decision: TBA
Visa Received: TBA :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

TinaTina said:


> Hello All
> 
> This is a timeline gauge for US Priority Applicants, based on my own perusal of this thread. Please let me know if I've gotten any dates wrong and/or left someone out.
> FYI:
> 
> Docs delivered = email from Home Office confirming delivery
> Decision = decision email from H.O.
> 
> Based on this, it appears it takes them 5-6 weeks on average from biometrics date to process the application.
> 
> CCRW-----------Biometrics: July 18th----Docs delivered: July 26th----Decision: August 19th
> Nyclon----------Is not applying for a visa
> Harris48---------Biometrics: July 13th----Docs delivered: Aug 8th----Decision: August 21st
> LCScotland-------Biometrics: June 30th---Docs delivered: July 22nd---Decision: August 12th
> Rauskel----------Biometrics: July 19th----Docs delivered: July 26th---Decision: August 19th
> ChrisMaggie------Biometrics: July 26th----Docs delivered: Unknown---Decision: TBC
> HumDrumDreamer-Biometrics: July 25th----Docs delivered: Aug 8th----Decision: TBC
> TinaTina---------Biometrics: July 29th-----Docs delivered: Aug 8th---Decision: TBC



Missed my case timeline:
2nd Application filing after initial refusal a year ago

Country applying from: USA (PRIORITY) 
Type of Visa: Settlement (Husband)
Application submitted online: 19/07/16
Biometric taken: 22/07/2016
Date Documents submitted to Sheffield: 28/07/16 
Email from Sheffield stating they've opened file: 11/08/16
No updates Since.........


----------



## angelinammraz

TRobHux said:


> Wife's on 68. Past crazy phase, into indignant resignation.


I hope we hear something soon! This waiting game is killing me. Every day that goes by without an answer I just get more and more annoyed! Just trying to stay patient... trying... key word here


----------



## humdrumdreamer

TerminatorSpeaks said:


> Missed my case timeline:
> 2nd Application filing after initial refusal a year ago
> 
> Country applying from: USA (PRIORITY)
> Type of Visa: Settlement (Husband)
> Application submitted online: 19/07/16
> Biometric taken: 22/07/2016
> Date Documents submitted to Sheffield: 28/07/16
> Email from Sheffield stating they've opened file: 11/08/16
> No updates Since.........


Just wanted to say we have similar dates. No updates since Aug 8th, either! Really hope they don't pass 30 working days but it's looking like it'll be that way so far :/ hang in there... maybe this week, yet!  *fingers crossed* :fingerscrossed:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## lahoregirl

The projected timeline for non-priority application is 12 weeks. 

You will receive an e-mail once your application has been processed or the Visa Centre (where biometrics were submitted) will call/message you to collect your documents. 

The applicant - your wife - will receive all this correspondence. 

I'm not sure which certificate you're talking about it. 








Khan2603 said:


> Online application: 13/06/2016
> Bio metrics: 20/06/2016
> Document sent to Sheffield: 16/06/2016
> Email received case not straightforward': 10/08/2016
> Call to confirm details: 24/08/2016
> Contacted with decision:
> Contacted for collection:
> Decision made:
> 
> Can someone help me with a time frame and the procedure of how they contact you, who gets the decision, also if approved do I have to send the to certificate back to my spouse in Pakistan? Please help me guys.


----------



## haseebali

*UK Visit Visa Priority from Karachi*

22-08-16 Online Application Submitted 
24-08-16 Submitted Documents at Gerry's VISA Service Karachi
28-08-16 Got Email from UK VISA Abu Dhabi that Documents Received.
01-09-16 Got phone call for Passport collection from Gerry's VISA Service Karachi. 

I got my VISA Stamped. Alhamdulliah! 

I haven't received any email except the first one, however you can't guess anything from emails until unless you receive your passport. Good luck to all!


----------



## zuk

haseebali said:


> 22-08-16 Online Application Submitted
> 24-08-16 Submitted Documents at Gerry's VISA Service Karachi
> 28-08-16 Got Email from UK VISA Abu Dhabi that Documents Received.
> 01-09-16 Got phone call for Passport collection from Gerry's VISA Service Karachi.
> 
> I got my VISA Stamped. Alhamdulliah!
> 
> I haven't received any email except the first one, however you can't guess anything from emails until unless you receive your passport. Good luck to all!



wow congrats  did you use the priority service?


----------



## SamandMiranda

*Finally!*

Delighted to say we got our 'decision made' email this morning.

Priority application from the US - 27 days on from the 'documents received' email.

In typical fashion, it's a US holiday on Monday so hopefully we will receive some good news on Tuesday or Wednesday. 

I'll post the full timeline and the decision once we hear back but good luck to everyone on here, I hope you all have some positive news very soon.

Sam and Miranda


----------



## TinaTina

SamandMiranda said:


> Delighted to say we got our 'decision made' email this morning.
> 
> Priority application from the US - 27 days on from the 'documents received' email.
> 
> In typical fashion, it's a US holiday on Monday so hopefully we will receive some good news on Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> I'll post the full timeline and the decision once we hear back but good luck to everyone on here, I hope you all have some positive news very soon.
> 
> Sam and Miranda


Congratulations! Is that 27 working days?


----------



## humdrumdreamer

We also got our 'Decision Made' email this morning! Oh my stomach is in knots. No IHS refund so far.
Should be 4 more days for it to arrive, apparently sans Sunday AND Labor day. Oof!



> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
> Processing Location: Sheffield
> 
> Date application submitted (online): *18 JUL*
> Date Biometrics Taken:* 25 JUL*
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: *29 JUL*
> E-mail Confirming Receipt & Prep of Documents: *8 AUG*
> Email received on decision: *1 SEP*
> Visa received: _*waiting intensifies*_


That's 27 working days from biometrics excluding bank holidays. 
18 working days from "Documents Received" email, excluding bank holidays.

Good luck to everyone else waiting on their decision!


----------



## SamandMiranda

Thanks! Yes, working days from the 'documents received' email.


----------



## KR258

haseebali said:


> 22-08-16 Online Application Submitted
> 24-08-16 Submitted Documents at Gerry's VISA Service Karachi
> 28-08-16 Got Email from UK VISA Abu Dhabi that Documents Received.
> 01-09-16 Got phone call for Passport collection from Gerry's VISA Service Karachi.
> 
> I got my VISA Stamped. Alhamdulliah!
> 
> I haven't received any email except the first one, however you can't guess anything from emails until unless you receive your passport. Good luck to all!


Hi! Firstly, congratulations on getting your visa stamped!! 

I was just wondering did you get Priority service or not? My husband will be applying in November time so really hoping he's here by Christmas but not sure whether to get priority service or not as my friend's husband got his stamped within 10 days from non-priority actually last year when he applied in Bangladesh. My husband will be applying from India to join me in the UK. 

Thanks


----------



## Bmusy

*Decision made*

Hi all. Got a phone call today to go to the visa centre and collect passport. Will collect tomorrow morning and let you know the result. 
Did biometrics 17th June, non priority from Zambia. so all together have waited 54 working days including any bank holidays. 
visa processing centre - Pretoria.

So for all those who are applying from southern africa which goes through pretoria, from what i've seen from other's as well, it's normally around 50-60 working days for all non priority applications. 

I just pray everything goes well!!!Not had any NHS refund as of yet!


----------



## AnOceanApart

AnOceanApart said:


> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife (Priority)
> Processing Location: Sheffield
> Date application submitted (online): 15 August 2016
> Date Biometrics Taken: 31 August 2016
> Documents sent to Sheffield: TBA
> Email received on decision: TBA
> Visa Received: TBA :fingerscrossed:


Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife (Priority)
Processing location: Sheffield 
Date application submitted online: 15 August 2016
Date biometrics taken: 31 August 2016
Documents received in Sheffield: 1 September 2016
Email received on decision: TBA
Visa received: TBA :fingerscrossed:

That was fast!!


----------



## mewlah88

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
Processing Location: Sheffield 
Date application submitted (online): 30th April
Date Biometrics Taken: 10th May
Documents sent to Sheffield: 19th May
Email received on decision: 30th August
Visa Received: 1st September

So visa received, 80 working days from biometrics. Glad the wait is over, UKVI's final parting shot was for some strange reason making the visa valid from 22nd September, 20 days from now, so will be going to the UK as a visitor on Monday then re-entering after the 22nd.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

mewlah88 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Processing Location: Sheffield
> Date application submitted (online): 30th April
> Date Biometrics Taken: 10th May
> Documents sent to Sheffield: 19th May
> Email received on decision: 30th August
> Visa Received: 1st September
> 
> So visa received, 80 working days from biometrics. Glad the wait is over, UKVI's final parting shot was for some strange reason making the visa valid from 22nd September, 20 days from now, so will be going to the UK as a visitor on Monday then re-entering after the 22nd.


Thats great.wish u good luck for ur bright future.


----------



## RN-C

Hi all, we have just sent my husbands' application off and i am as anxious as antyhing...but here is our timeline so far 

Country applying from: *Zimbabwe*
Type of visa applied for: *Spouse Settlement (priority)*
Date application submitted (online): *26th August 2016*
Date biometrics taken: *1st September 2016*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *TBC*
Office location processing your visa: *TBC*
Projected timeline given:* TBC*
Date your visa was received: *TBC*

We've got our fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: for a quick reply


----------



## TinaTina

I sent a request for a status update yesterday and received a response back from UKVI stating a decision has been made. Now I await the official email and my passport. 

Recap:
US priority application
Biometrics: July 29th
Docs received email from UKVI: August 8th
Unofficial decision made: September 2

Shall keep you posted on outcome. Until then, will be frantically checking my account for a refund (or hopefully, lack of one).

Best of luck!


----------



## supafeet

*USA Spouse Visa Timeline*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 23, online
Date biometrics taken: August 30
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 1
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD:fingerscrossed:

I have never been so anxious and nervous. I really need to be in London by October 1 for a job so hoping for a quick turn around.


----------



## TinaTina

supafeet said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 23, online
> Date biometrics taken: August 30
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 1
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: TBD
> Date your visa was received: TBD:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I have never been so anxious and nervous. I really need to be in London by October 1 for a job so hoping for a quick turn around.


Hi Supafeet! Best of luck for a quick turnaround but bearing in mind the recent timelines experienced by the US priority applicants here as well as the time needed for UKVI to send the passport back, best you make arrangements for a slightly delayed start date just in case. However people should be back from vacation now at the home office so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## humdrumdreamer

TinaTina said:


> I sent a request for a status update yesterday and received a response back from UKVI stating a decision has been made. Now I await the official email and my passport.
> 
> Recap:
> US priority application
> Biometrics: July 29th
> Docs received email from UKVI: August 8th
> Unofficial decision made: September 2
> 
> Shall keep you posted on outcome. Until then, will be frantically checking my account for a refund (or hopefully, lack of one).
> 
> Best of luck!


Woohoo! Did you get your tracking number as well? I watched my package flying over the atlantic last night o~o. I'm afraid to shower today for fear I'll miss the UPS man, keep getting up to peek out the window like a schizo when I hear noises outside. Surprisingly they said expected delivery date is today! Can't believe how fast it's coming back!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AnOceanApart

supafeet said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 23, online
> Date biometrics taken: August 30
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 1
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: TBD
> Date your visa was received: TBD:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I have never been so anxious and nervous. I really need to be in London by October 1 for a job so hoping for a quick turn around.


Awesome, we're almost on the same timeline  My biometrics were the 31st and they received the documents yesterday. I'm priority as well. Let's hope for quick turnarounds for both of us!


----------



## TinaTina

humdrumdreamer said:


> Woohoo! Did you get your tracking number as well? I watched my package flying over the atlantic last night o~o. I'm afraid to shower today for fear I'll miss the UPS man, keep getting up to peek out the window like a schizo when I hear noises outside. Surprisingly they said expected delivery date is today! Can't believe how fast it's coming back!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


No as I've yet to receive an official email. This was just my standard frantic weekly email being answered by UKVI Customer Care. Did you receive your package? Congrats!!!


----------



## DCtoUK

mewlah88 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Processing Location: Sheffield
> Date application submitted (online): 30th April
> Date Biometrics Taken: 10th May
> Documents sent to Sheffield: 19th May
> Email received on decision: 30th August
> Visa Received: 1st September
> 
> So visa received, 80 working days from biometrics. Glad the wait is over, UKVI's final parting shot was for some strange reason making the visa valid from 22nd September, 20 days from now, so will be going to the UK as a visitor on Monday then re-entering after the 22nd.


Glad to hear it finally showed up for you! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## humdrumdreamer

Sorry for the delay but it's been a wild ride since yesterday!



> Country applying from: *USA*
> Type of visa applied for: *Spouse Visa (Priority)*
> Processing Location: *Sheffield*
> 
> Date application submitted (online): *18 JUL*
> Date Biometrics Taken: *25 JUL*
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: *29 JUL*
> E-mail Confirming Receipt & Prep of Documents: *8 AUG*
> Email received on decision: *1 SEP*
> Visa received: *2 SEP*


My visa came valid from 31 AUG until the 30 SEP, thank goodness. So I'm all booked up to one-way (AHH!) travel in a week! I feel like Frodo after he threw the ring into the fire - "IT'S DONE!" - It was the longest month of mine and my partner's lives, but so so worth it. I can not possibly thank the knowledgeable mods of expatforum enough, as well as everyone else who gave me advice on our application. Seriously, thank you.

Good luck and speedy wishes to everyone waiting on their decisions. x


----------



## mama123

Received decision made email on 29th in response to escalation request and then email asking for postage with another decision made email on Thursday. No call to pick up passport and still don't know where we stand. It's just awful. Any ideas from anyone about what's going on please?


----------



## jewlzr

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 22, online
Date biometrics taken: August 25
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: According to FedEx, August 29. Email confirmation received from UKVI August 31
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 15 working days 
Date your visa was received: September 2!!!!!! (Approved, UPS tracking says it'll be delivered on September 6. This is "overnight" because Friday-Tuesday 3 day weekend)

Did *not* purchase priority, *thrilled* to have such a fast turnaround! I'd already purchased a flight for 2 weeks from when I sent the visa in, then felt like an idiot after reading about how long some of these take.

Things that possibly could have helped:
- putting the documents in the *exact* order that they're listed in in the required documents list on the uk visa site, and clipping them together (with a small binder clip)
- putting the return label at the very top of the packet
- stapling the letter from the bank saying that I had sufficient funds to the bank statements, and literally *highlighting* where in the letter that it said I had sufficient funds
- including, in addition to the required documents:
-- job offer letter
-- signed job contract
-- flight confirmation/itinerary (maybe? was also paranoid that this could have been taken as an opportunity to delay until *just* too late)
- dumb luck?

Also, about previous passports (something that worried me, and turned out to be a non-issue): my current passport is from 2009 (so, <10 years ago), and my parents across the country have my passport from before then. So they told me the information to enter from the previous passport, and I (stupidly) checked the "it's in my possession" option since I didn't realize that the application would ask for previous passports. There wasn't time to have the previous passport sent to me, and so I wasn't able to include it. Turned out not to matter!



jewlzr said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General
> 
> Did *not* purchase priority, *thrilled* to have such a fast turnaround!
> 
> Things that possibly could have helped:


Also to add: job was *not* on the shortage list, so I don't have that as an excuse!


----------



## mama123

jewlzr said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 22, online
> Date biometrics taken: August 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: According to FedEx, August 29. Email confirmation received from UKVI August 31
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days
> Date your visa was received: September 2!!!!!! (Approved, UPS tracking says it'll be delivered on September 6. This is "overnight" because Friday-Tuesday 3 day weekend)
> 
> Did *not* purchase priority, *thrilled* to have such a fast turnaround! I'd already purchased a flight for 2 weeks from when I sent the visa in, then felt like an idiot after reading about how long some of these take.



That's very quick, congratulations. But, out of interest, how do you know it's approved if you haven't got your passport back or have I misunderstood?


----------



## jewlzr

mama123 said:


> That's very quick, congratulations. But, out of interest, how do you know it's approved if you haven't got your passport back or have I misunderstood?


Thanks! Email from UKVI stated "We are pleased to inform you that your visa application has been successful. Your visa will now be placed in your passport and returned to you."

Seems pretty unambiguous to me? I'm in for a nasty shock if I'm wrong!


----------



## humdrumdreamer

jewlzr said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 General
> Date application submitted (online or in person): August 22, online
> Date biometrics taken: August 25
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: According to FedEx, August 29. Email confirmation received from UKVI August 31
> Office location processing your visa: New York
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days
> Date your visa was received: September 2!!!!!! (Approved, UPS tracking says it'll be delivered on September 6. This is "overnight" because Friday-Tuesday 3 day weekend)
> 
> Did *not* purchase priority, *thrilled* to have such a fast turnaround! I'd already purchased a flight for 2 weeks from when I sent the visa in, then felt like an idiot after reading about how long some of these take.
> 
> Things that possibly could have helped:
> - putting the documents in the *exact* order that they're listed in in the required documents list on the uk visa site, and clipping them together (with a small binder clip)
> - putting the return label at the very top of the packet
> - stapling the letter from the bank saying that I had sufficient funds to the bank statements, and literally *highlighting* where in the letter that it said I had sufficient funds
> - including, in addition to the required documents:
> -- job offer letter
> -- signed job contract
> -- flight confirmation/itinerary (maybe? was also paranoid that this could have been taken as an opportunity to delay until *just* too late)
> - dumb luck?
> 
> Also, about previous passports (something that worried me, and turned out to be a non-issue): my current passport is from 2009 (so, <10 years ago), and my parents across the country have my passport from before then. So they told me the information to enter from the previous passport, and I (stupidly) checked the "it's in my possession" option since I didn't realize that the application would ask for previous passports. There wasn't time to have the previous passport sent to me, and so I wasn't able to include it. Turned out not to matter!


The easiest explanation for your fast turnaround is that you are likely going off the processing standards of a settlement visa. However as indicated on the website, UKVI aims to process non-settlement visas - like your Tier 2 - in a much shorter amount of time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mama123

jewlzr said:


> Thanks! Email from UKVI stated "We are pleased to inform you that your visa application has been successful. Your visa will now be placed in your passport and returned to you."
> 
> Seems pretty unambiguous to me? I'm in for a nasty shock if I'm wrong!


Wow that's amazing. Most of us get 'decision made' but no clue what the decision is. Many congratulations


----------



## nyclon

humdrumdreamer said:


> The easiest explanation for your fast turnaround is that you are likely going off the processing standards of a settlement visa. However as indicated on the website, UKVI aims to process non-settlement visas - like your Tier 2 - in a much shorter amount of time.


This is exactly correct. The turnaround time for Tier 2 visa is usually not more than a couple of weeks and more like a few days. Especially from the US.


----------



## jewlzr

humdrumdreamer said:


> The easiest explanation for your fast turnaround is that you are likely going off the processing standards of a settlement visa. However as indicated on the website, UKVI aims to process non-settlement visas - like your Tier 2 - in a much shorter amount of time.


The UK visa site says most Tier 2 visas are processed in 10 days, but given the complaints that I'd seen here about how inaccurate those estimates were *and* the estimate that I got in my confirmation email that it could take 15 working days, that's where my panic -> surprise came in.
Also just saw the post about *not* including clips in the application, though. Oops!



mama123 said:


> Wow that's amazing. Most of us get 'decision made' but no clue what the decision is. Many congratulations


Thanks!


----------



## nyclon

mama123 said:


> Wow that's amazing. Most of us get 'decision made' but no clue what the decision is. Many congratulations


Tier 2 visas from the US are processed at the British Consulate in NY and so perhaps their procedure is a little different.


----------



## Bmusy

*Visa successful!!!!*

Hi everybody! Great news, we got the visa  Timeline is below:
We applied for a visiting visa in 2014 which was refused.
02/06/2016 - Applied online for settlement visa from Zambia, STANDARD
17/06/2016 - Husband went for biometrics in Lusaka 
Never received 1 email from then
06/07/2016 - Emailed for update, just standard response no info
28/08/2016 - Called UKVI in Pretoria (where the application was processed) they told me to wait 2 more weeks until our 60 working days were up
01/09/2016 - Received a call from the visa centre telling us the passport is ready
So all together, including any public holidays, we waited 54 working days.
My advice:
* it seems anybody applying from Southern Africa (where applications are sent to Pretoria) are waiting around 50-60 working days for standard applications (those I've spoke to from Tanzania, Zimbabwe, SA etc. have all been the same
*Pay priority & don't follow the processing time statistics online. When first applying it was saying 100% in 30 days so we decided not to pay priority, but then waited nearly 3 months. If you go standard expect to wait at least 3 months if not more.
*Go with a consultant/solicitor if you can. I did, and paid an extra £1200 for the service, but I would have been refused without their advice.
*Always reflect the absolute truth in your application. If you think something is wrong, don't lie to try and cover it up, just tell the truth. Applying for a visa is not committing a crime so we don't need to cover things up.
*Don't overload you application with too many papers. Adding too much information can complicate the application, make longer waits and confuse the officer. Be as simple as possible and only include the things that you need. For example if you are submitting facebook conversation, just get screen shots, 1 every month since the time you met. Not the entire thousands of pages.
Here are a list of documents we submitted:
- original passport
- copy of my sponsors passport 
- 2x passport photos
- appendix 2 form
- supportive letter from consultant
- IELTS life skills certificate (my husband did the A1 lifeskills test)
- TB certificate
- Letter regarding accommodation from sponsors dad (we are staying with my parents)
- Land registry document from parents
- Mortgage statement from parents
- complete application form print out
- print out appointment confirmation
- print out online receipt
- marriage certificate and stamped (certified) photocopy of marriage certificate (because of certificate was partially damaged 
- photos of us together, family, friends, wedding photos etc. all compiled in a word document with notes about dates and where the photos were taken.
- Letters sent to each other, phone records, skype and facebook screen shots
- western union evidence, online record and also individual receipts from when sending money
- letter from zambian landlord confirming we have lived together
- join bank account statement from zambia
- copies of all flight tickets and all sponsors zambian visas
- testimonials from family and friends both from the UK and from Zambia
- sign contract of employment
- letter issued from employer (within 28 days of applying)
- 6 payslips which were signed and stamped
- p60 
- halifax bank statements for 6 months showing all salary deposits
Thank you so so much to everybody in this group who has helped us along the way, this group really is amazing. I haven't found anybody to be judgmental to other's relationship's, everybody is just there to help.
Me & my husband both wish you all the best of luck, & just never stop fighting for it because it will happen eventually, and when it does, it's the best feeling you can ever imagine. <3


----------



## Lulucatt

Finally here

Country applying from.....Uganda 

Type of visa.....Spouse visa (Wife) Non-priority

Date of online application 23.08.2016

Biometrics taken.25.08.2016

Date package was received by Pretoria. 26.08.2016

Projected timeline .12 weeks

Decision made....pending

Passport collection. ..pending

Keeping fingers and toes crossed 
.


----------



## RN-C

Bmusy said:


> * it seems anybody applying from Southern Africa (where applications are sent to Pretoria) are waiting around 50-60 working days for standard applications (those I've spoke to from Tanzania, Zimbabwe, SA etc. have all been the same
> *Pay priority & don't follow the processing time statistics online. When first applying it was saying 100% in 30 days so we decided not to pay priority, but then waited nearly 3 months. If you go standard expect to wait at least 3 months if not more.
> <3


Congratulations to you . We applied for Spouse Visa Priority Service (from Zimbabwe), it just got received at Pretoria today, my husband got an email confirmation but they didn't give us a projected processing time? Did they give you one when you applied?


----------



## RN-C

RN-C said:


> Hi all, we have just sent my husbands' application off and i am as anxious as antyhing...but here is our timeline so far
> 
> Country applying from: *Zimbabwe*
> Type of visa applied for: *Spouse Settlement (priority)*
> Date application submitted (online): *26th August 2016*
> Date biometrics taken: *1st September 2016*
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *TBC*
> Office location processing your visa: *TBC*
> Projected timeline given:* TBC*
> Date your visa was received: *TBC*
> 
> We've got our fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: for a quick reply


Update;-

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *04/09/2016* (confirmation received via email) 
Office location processing your visa: *Pretoria*
Projected timeline given:* None* (the email didn't say, it just directed us to the gov website on this)

anxiously waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sj786

mewlah88 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Processing Location: Sheffield
> Date application submitted (online): 30th April
> Date Biometrics Taken: 10th May
> Documents sent to Sheffield: 19th May
> Email received on decision: 30th August
> Visa Received: 1st September
> 
> So visa received, 80 working days from biometrics. Glad the wait is over, UKVI's final parting shot was for some strange reason making the visa valid from 22nd September, 20 days from now, so will be going to the UK as a visitor on Monday then re-entering after the 22nd.


congrats , finally you have posted your visa received timeline, I think they have issued your visa on later dates because of delay in the production of BRP Card , I went to pik up my Brp from the designated post office, it was not there so I had to inform them about it, got a reply them that there is a delay in the production of BRP due of technical issues, I am still waiting for my BRP .


----------



## whome

Country applying from: Pakistan *non priority

Application [email protected] 03 July 

Bio metrics done: 12 July 

Documents posted to Sheffield: 22 July

Received email from UKBA Documents Received: None

Decision made email: Pending

Visa received: Pending


----------



## Foznor

Hello all 
Sooooooo happy to be posting positive news. 
Visa applied from UAE spouse 
Biometrics submitted 10 July
Further evidence requested 23rd August
Email recieved 5 Sep 
Visa granted!!!!!!! Alhamdulilah (thanks to Allah)?????


----------



## Luciangurl2

Foznor said:


> Hello all
> Sooooooo happy to be posting positive news.
> Visa applied from UAE spouse
> Biometrics submitted 10 July
> Further evidence requested 23rd August
> Email recieved 5 Sep
> Visa granted!!!!!!! Alhamdulilah (thanks to Allah)?????




May I ask which location was your visa processed Sheffield or uae ?


----------



## Blavae

I've been watching this thread for a while now and it's definitely helped keep my anxiety at bay knowing that there was a network of other people going through the same thing. Well I'm around the 60 day mark now and I'm more than ready to go home  

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 6th, online
Date biometrics taken: June 14th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 20th
Email confirmation received from UKVI: August 10th
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## Lala555

Hi! I'm new here, so I am really sorry if someone aready asked this question. (I failed to find a smiliar question)

I am planning to get a spouse visa from outside UK.
I understand that it is better to enter UK not later than 3 months after the visa start date, but, what happened if I can only enter UK (for example) 3 months and 3 weeks after the visa start date? Is this means I will have to reapply?

If I can enter the UK, can I extend my visa (FLR(M)), even though I haven't stay for 30 months? Or do I have to extend the visa in other way?
(I am planning to get ILR after I stay for 5 years in UK)

Thank you!


----------



## Soniaaah

*Timeline*

Country: USA
Type: Fiancee (Non-Priority)
Biometrics: 6/23
Documents received at Sheffield: 7/1
E-mail for ECO consideration: 8/11
Status response stating that it has yet to be assesed 9/5.
53 working days.

Looks like I'll be going towards 60+ from others time lines :/ wish I would have gone priority.


----------



## BinaHassan

Soniaaah said:


> Country: USA
> Type: Fiancee (Non-Priority)
> Biometrics: 6/23
> Documents received at Sheffield: 7/1
> E-mail for ECO consideration: 8/11
> Status response stating that it has yet to be assesed 9/5.
> 53 working days.
> 
> Looks like I'll be going towards 60+ from others time lines :/ wish I would have gone priority.


Our biometrics on 23rd june aswell hitting day 54 now no response


----------



## sunoo

Online Application: 07/07/2016
Biometrics enrolled at & enrolled on; 14/07/2016 Lahore
Application received at Sheffield: 18/07/2016

Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on: 15/07/2016
Status Check:N/A

Supporting documents received back from Sheffield on: not returned yet

Contacted with 'decision made': Not Yet
Contacted for Collection: Not Yet
Collection made: Not Yet
Decision of Application : Not Yet

It is non-priority application and from the experience on this forum I am expecting the result in first or second week of October 2016.


----------



## RN-C

RN-C said:


> Update;-
> 
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *04/09/2016* (confirmation received via email)
> Office location processing your visa: *Pretoria*
> Projected timeline given:* None* (the email didn't say, it just directed us to the gov website on this)
> 
> anxiously waiting :fingerscrossed:


Further update 

We got the Decision made email today...oh we are so confused as to be happy or not whilst we wait to pick up his passport.


----------



## AnOceanApart

RN-C said:


> Further update
> 
> We got the Decision made email today...oh we are so confused as to be happy or not whilst we wait to pick up his passport.


That was fast! Congrats!!   I'm sure it's good news, crossing my fingers for you! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nyclon

You can edit your posts for up to 15 minutes after posting only. Please don't post nonsense or post pad as that's considered spam and can get you banned.


----------



## alynn90

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 29/08
Date biometrics taken: 02/09
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: UPS says it was delivered on 05/09.. No email yet though..
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given:

Date your visa was received: tbd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnOceanApart

gjscott said:


> A continuation of TinaTina's data for UK Priority settlement VISA's for the UK:
> 
> Harris48----------------Biometrics: July 13th--Docs delivered: July 15th---Decision: August 21st----25 working days
> LCScotland-------------Biometrics: June 30th-Docs delivered: July 22nd---Decision: August 12th---15 working days
> CCRW-------------------Biometrics: July 18th--Docs delivered: July 26th---Decision: August 19th----19 working days
> Rauskel---------------- Biometrics: July 19th--Docs delivered: July 26th---Decision: August 19th ---18 working days
> HumDrumDreamer - Biometrics: July 25th---Docs delivered: Aug 8th----Decision: Sept 1st---------24 working days
> 
> *Average = 20 working days*
> 
> TerminatorSpeaks--Biometrics: July 22th----Docs delivered: Jul 28th---- Decision: TBC ----28 working days and counting
> TinaTina--------------Biometrics: July 29th---Docs delivered: Aug 8th------Decision: TBC ----21 working days and counting
> gjscott----------------Biometrics: Aug 8th-----Docs delivered: Aug 10th----Decision: TBC ----19 working days and counting
> supafeet------------- Biometrics: Aug 30th---Docs delivered: Sep 1st-------Decision: TBC ----4 working days and counting


 Don't forget about me! Biometrics: Aug 31st -- Docs delivered/email: Sep 1st -- Decision: TBC


----------



## gjscott

nyclon said:


> You can edit your posts for up to 15 minutes after posting only. Please don't post nonsense or post pad as that's considered spam and can get you banned.


Sorry, some forums need you to post five times before you can edit, I wasn't trying to cause any trouble.


----------



## kj_dubbs

Hi

I've been following this forum for a while and though it about time I posted my time line:

Applied from: USA *NON-PRIORITY* via savings route
Biometrics taken in New York: 8th June 2016
Received by Sheffield: 22nd June 2016
Email to confirm package received: 8th August 2016
Decision made email: TBC

That puts me at 67 working days since Biometrics, however another forum I follow stated it is the package received date which the count starts, so that would be 56 working days.

I did the usual email form to enquire this week and received a 'still yet to process' email yesterday which sounds like a standard thing.

I'm optimistic things will come through next week, but the realist in me thinks early October from having read various threads here. 

Anyone else on a similar non-priority timeline here? Advice to people using this as research before applying - if you can afford it and you want things to happen quickly GO PRIORITY. We wish we had - the money spent on the priority fee would have already been earned with new jobs in the UK.

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## RN-C

RN-C said:


> Further update
> 
> We got the Decision made email today...oh we are so confused as to be happy or not whilst we wait to pick up his passport.


My Husband got his visa...we are so excited...finally we an start out lives 

Thank you to everyone on the forum...we couldn't have done it without you.

Final Timeline;-

Country applying from: Zimbabwe
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (priority)
Date application submitted (online): 26th August 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: 1st September 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5th September 2016
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria 
Date Decision was made: 7th September 2016
Date your visa was received: 8th September 2016

From the day he had his bio metrics taken, its been a total of 5 working days


----------



## bradleyS

Hi all

Just wanted to share my timeline as well and get your input...

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Fiance/ Settlement (paid for priority processing)
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 25th
Date biometrics taken:August 30th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 31st
Office location processing your visa: Not sure, I'm assuming it's Australia though? i had my biometrics taken at the VFS office in Perth, Western Australia.
Projected timeline given: At the appointment they said a decision will be made within 3-5 days, and that my passport will be returned in 2 weeks max
Date your visa was received: Pending

Just to add onto that timeline:

September 6th - called the UKVI helpline and they said a decision had been made on my application and that I should expect an email or a call in "a couple of days", and for my passport to be returned (with or without visa) next Monday/ Tuesday. My lawyer said this should be seen as a good sign as a lot of settlement visas take normally 10-15 days to be approved - this must mean it was "easily approvable", but we'll see...I won't believe anything until I have it in my hands.

I suppose I now just have to be patient and hope I get that email from UKBA tomorrow...is it odd I have received no email correspondence from them so far, instead this is all information I'm getting from calling the UKVI line (and getting charged £1.37 a minute to do so)?

And once I get the email it really is just a day or so until I get my passport returned to me right?

So sorry if these are all obvious questions. Going slightly out of my mind with anxiety. This whole process has taken a LOT longer than originally envisaged (lawyer initially said 4-6 weeks max, it's turned into almost 4 months) and just need this ordeal to be over- with positive results, of course.


----------



## Dex103

Hi everyone. Just wanted to share my timeline as well.

County Applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse & Child settlement (priority)
Processing Location: Sheffield
Date of Application submitted: Aug 8, 2016
Date of Biometrics taken: Aug 16, 2016
Documents recd in Sheffield: Aug 17, 2016
Email received on decision: TBA
Visa received: TBA


----------



## Rey S.

OK, here I am joining the ranks of the worried ones. Via UKVI:

County Applying from: Kazakhstan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Husband
Processing Location: Almaty, Kazakhstan
Date of Application submitted: Aug 19, 2016
Date of Biometrics taken: Aug 24, 2016
Documents received in Istanbul: Aug 26, 2016
Email received on decision: TBA
Visa received: TBA

P.S. This is a non-priority application.


----------



## JenLen

Country applying from: Australia 
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (expedited)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 20th August 2016
Date biometrics taken: 24th August 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A (the day I was sms'ed: "process visa has arrived" was the same day the package and visa turned up in my letter box..)
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines.
Projected timeline given: 3 weeks
Date your visa was received: 08/09/2016

I didn't choose expedited when I sent off my online application, but I am glad that they asked me at the biometric interview! I can't believe it was granted so soon after my application.


----------



## afterthree

Country applying from: Canada 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 15th August 2016
Date biometrics taken: 30th August 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: ? No emails yet.

I haven't received any emails yet, about whether or not they've received it at the processing centre, etc. Not sure how long I should wait before using their contact form to check and see what's going on?


----------



## gretchendavid

kj_dubbs said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been following this forum for a while and though it about time I posted my time line:
> 
> Applied from: USA *NON-PRIORITY* via savings route
> Biometrics taken in New York: 8th June 2016
> Received by Sheffield: 22nd June 2016
> Email to confirm package received: 8th August 2016
> Decision made email: TBC
> 
> That puts me at 67 working days since Biometrics, however another forum I follow stated it is the package received date which the count starts, so that would be 56 working days.
> 
> I did the usual email form to enquire this week and received a 'still yet to process' email yesterday which sounds like a standard thing.
> 
> I'm optimistic things will come through next week, but the realist in me thinks early October from having read various threads here.
> 
> Anyone else on a similar non-priority timeline here? Advice to people using this as research before applying - if you can afford it and you want things to happen quickly GO PRIORITY. We wish we had - the money spent on the priority fee would have already been earned with new jobs in the UK.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone


Hi there,
I'm in almost exactly the same position as you. My non-priority application from the USA was received in Sheffield on 20th June & I'm still waiting. I also regret not going priority. I thought it would be fine as I had things to take care of in the States so didn't need to get it TOO quickly but I certainly didn't expect to be still waiting in September... anyway, best of luck to you too.


----------



## tounisrs

Hi
My non-priority application from tunisia was received in Sheffield on 16th June..and I they sent email and said a decision has been made on your UK Visa application...so I hope next week my passport back to tunisia with visa and good luck for everyone..👍👍


----------



## MathewH

VISA has been granted, we are so happy.

Country applying from: Albania 
Type of visa: fiancé (priority)
Online application submitted: 16th August 
Biometrics taken: 16th August 
Documents received: 25th August 
Assessed by ECO: 30th August 
Telephone interview: 1st September 
Decision made: 7th September 
Documents ready to collect: 9th September 
Flights booked for 12th September 

My lady collected the passport and documents yesterday and we were so happy to see the stamp in the passport. Thank you to everyone, especially Joppa and nyclon. This forum has been so helpful. Good luck and God bless to everyone still waiting.


----------



## rahimahmed

Visa type: fiancé ( standard non priority ) 
Online application: 18th July 

Biometrics: 20th July 

Emailed UKVI 22nd August: ask them for an update, but got generic response saying doc received and waiting for processing.

Fiancé visa granted: 5th sept 

Duration: approx 7 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon

Please guys, lets keep this thread about timelines and updates to timelines. If you want to complain, support, congratulate or have any other chatter please use this thread. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html

If you have any other issues, please start a new thread.


----------



## GlenPHX

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé non-priority
Date biometrics taken: July 28th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 3rd
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD
Working days so far: 31 days


----------



## Mini87

Hi Everyone!!!! Here is my visa update

Country Applying from: United States

Type of Visa: Settlement-Wife (priority)

Processing Location: Sheffield, UK

Date of Application: July 25, 2016

Date of Biometrics: August 1, 2016

UPS Package sent: August 2, 2016

UPS Package Arrived in Sheffield: August 4, 2016

Emailed UKVI & response given September 8, 2016: Asked for visa update; generic response and waiting for processing

Email Decision: TBA

Visa Received: TBA

Working days since application received in Sheffield, UK: 28 days

Working days from sent online application: 36 days 


Hopefully I get some good new soon!!!


----------



## malugr

Hey guys I have been reading this for a while and I am desperate about not hearing back about my spouse visa. 
Submitted Online: June 25th
biometrics: June 30th
Received in sheffield: July 5th
Email that its been processed by officer: August 1st....

Should I get an answer back this month or next month? I really don't know, because on the website the timeline is not very accurate.



malugr said:


> Hey guys I have been reading this for a while and I am desperate about not hearing back about my spouse visa.
> Submitted Online: June 25th
> biometrics: June 30th
> Received in sheffield: July 5th
> Email that its been processed by officer: August 1st....
> 
> Should I get an answer back this month or next month? I really don't know, because on the website the timeline is not very accurate.


BTW... non priority.. which I very much regret. FOR ALL THOSE APPLYING GO PRIORITY...


----------



## pradanie

Country applying from: USA
Type: Fiance (non-priority, very very regrettably)
Online application: Sept 2 2016
Biometrics: sept 4 2016 (shipped same day)
Received in Sheffield: sept 6 2016 (according to UPS tracking)
Email confirming receipt: TBD
Processing: TBD
Processed: TBD

Fingers crossed the summer rush is winding down...


----------



## Starlicious12

Hi All, another timeline post....

Country applying from: United States
Visa: Settlement - Wife (priority)
Application submission: 10th August
Biometrics: 11th August
UPS Package Delivered in Sheffield: 16th August
Documents received email: 1st September 
Decision made email: TBA
Passport returned via UPS: TBA


----------



## malugr

Country applying from: United States
Visa: Settlement - Wife (non-priority)
Application submission (online): June 25th
Biometrics: June 30th
UPS Package Delivered in Sheffield: July 5th
Documents received email: August 1st
Decision made email: TBA
Passport returned via UPS: TBA


----------



## bradleyS

Hey guys

Just wanted to post that I got my passport back today, with a brand new visa stamped inside it as well! 

Was probably the most hideous, nerve shredding ordeal OF MY LIFE - not just because it was deciding my future but because I was separated from my fiancee as well, for maybe the longest period since we started seeing each other. 

Must reiterate it wasn't necessarily because of the actual application process itself though - it was gathering all the information that took the longest time. One of the things that held us up was her dad buying us a flat to live in and that taking about 3 months longer than expected. The actual process itself took about 2 or 3 weeks, though I did pay for priority. 

Reading this board has been so incredibly helpful too - so great to see people supporting each other through some of the hardest times in their lives. Such a simple thing but provides a great source of advice/ comfort.

Timeline below:

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 24th
Date biometrics taken:August 30th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: august 31st
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 2 weeks
Date your visa was received:September 13


----------



## gjscott

To see comparative PRIORITY visa application timelines for USA citizens please go to:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/1122265-visa-processing-complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread-52.html#post11018617


----------



## BinaHassan

*Hello All*

*Here is my Timeline*


Country applying from: _PAKISTAN_
Type of visa applied for: _SPOUSE VISA_
Date application submitted (online or in person):_ 17TH June 2016_
Date biometrics taken: 23RD JUNE 2016
Date documentation was received (Royal Mail Receipt): 28th June 2016
Office location processing your visa: *SHEFFIELD *
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Tracked Status: 11th Sep 2016
Received email from ukvi: 12th September 2016 Application processed and decision made
Official Home Office email: Not yet
Date your visa was received: Not Yet


----------



## 2getheratlast

Hi everyone, not sure if I am doing this right, but can I give you me time line?
Country: Jamaica 
Biometrics: 10th June 2016, non priority 
Documents received at Sheffield: 14th June 2016
Decision made: 1st September 2016.

I really wanted to thank this forum for supporting each other as I have been watching this forum for some time and if it wasn't for this forum wouldn't have given all the necessary information needed. Thank you even though I have been a silent member


----------



## scotia

Update: 

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted (in-person): 25 July 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: 25 July 2016
Documents forwarded to UKVI: 25 July 2016
Decision made e-mail: 14 September 2016

Passport with visa collected: 14 September 2016

Days (working days) to process: 32


----------



## mansi.p

UPDATE:

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa (Non-priority)
Date application submitted in person: 2nd August
Date biometrics submitted: 2nd August
Documents forwarded to UKVI: 2nd August
Decision made email: 14th September

Awaiting courier with passport. Tomorrow Holiday :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:

Working days: 29 days

Hopefully it is positive


----------



## TRobHux

*Visa approved*

Country applying from: United States
Visa: Settlement - Wife (non-priority)
Application submission (online): May 24th
Biometrics: May 25th
UPS Package Delivered in Sheffield: May 21st
Application being prepared for ECO email: June 21st
Documents received email: None
Status update saying decision had been made: September 7th
Decision made email: September 10th 
Passport returned via UPS: September 14th

Visa received 78 days from biometrics.


----------



## Hamdoun

*When can I apply to renew my spouse visa?*

i did read the sticky just i need a help about the date please
I entered UK as a spouse on 33-month visa at *** 08/05/2014*** my visa valid From *** 08/04/2014 *** valid until *** 08/01/2017***
any idea what is the earliest date i can apply to extend my visa FLR(M) i heard different opinions but i don't know the date exactly to book my appointment at premium service centre (for same-day service) thank you in advance.


----------



## lady_locks3

Hi all,

Here is my husbands timeline:

Applied from: Accra Ghana
Applied for: Spouse visa/Settlement visa non priority
Online application submitted: 27th May 2016
Biometirics and half our supporting documents handed in on: 14th June 2016
Rest of documents sent to Sheffield: 20th June 2016
(the documents being split in 2 is the new way it is done in Ghana just to clarify)
Email 1 received in husband inbox from VISAINFO 16th June saying "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer."
Email 2 received in Solicitors inbox from TLS Connect to saying "Your UK visa application has been received by UK Visas & Immigration" on: 20th June 2016
Decision email: 10th September
TLS Documents ready for collection email: 14th September
Collected passport today Visa Approved 

62 Working days from Biometrics to Decision made
66 Working days form Biometrics to collection of passport.

All the best to you all. xx


----------



## Mini87

Hello again!

I have some updates about my settlement visa!!!!


Country Applying from: United States

Type of Visa: Settlement-Wife (priority)

Processing Location: Sheffield, UK

Date of Application: July 25, 2016

Date of Biometrics: August 1, 2016

UPS Package sent: August 2, 2016

UPS Package Arrived in Sheffield: August 4, 2016

Emailed UKVI & response given September 8, 2016: Asked for visa update; generic response and waiting for processing

Email Decision: September 15, 2016

Visa Received: TBA


----------



## nyclon

Hamdoun said:


> i did read the sticky just i need a help about the date please
> I entered UK as a spouse on 33-month visa at *** 08/05/2014*** my visa valid From *** 08/04/2014 *** valid until *** 08/01/2017***
> any idea what is the earliest date i can apply to extend my visa FLR(M) i heard different opinions but i don't know the date exactly to book my appointment at premium service centre (for same-day service) thank you in advance.


As the 1st post in this sticky explains, you can apply no earlier than 28 days prior to your 30 month anniversary of arriving in the UK. So, count back 28 days from your 30 month anniversary.


----------



## Julian1962

My Wife is from Malaysia and thanks to advice from this forum she had a visa issued and valid from 31-3-14 until 31-12-16, she came to the UK on 23-5-14
This VISA now needs extending so I would like some more advice please.
I assume we use form FLR(M) – is this correct? I can only find a from to fill in my hand, is there no electronic version?
When can we apply? I see reference on here to 30 month minus 38 days but in the FLR(M) Guidance Notes it says “you should apply before the end of your/their permitted stay in the UK”.
The issue is that we hope to spend early December and Christmas in Malaysia with family – it is now Mid September, can we apply now and with the Apply in Person Process expect to get the VISA renewed so she can get back into the UK after our December trip?
Many thanks,
Julian


----------



## nyclon

Julian1962 said:


> My Wife is from Malaysia and thanks to advice from this forum she had a visa issued and valid from 31-3-14 until 31-12-16, she came to the UK on 23-5-14
> This VISA now needs extending so I would like some more advice please.
> I assume we use form FLR(M) – is this correct? I can only find a from to fill in my hand, is there no electronic version?
> When can we apply? I see reference on here to 30 month minus 38 days but in the FLR(M) Guidance Notes it says “you should apply before the end of your/their permitted stay in the UK”.
> The issue is that we hope to spend early December and Christmas in Malaysia with family – it is now Mid September, can we apply now and with the Apply in Person Process expect to get the VISA renewed so she can get back into the UK after our December trip?
> Many thanks,
> Julian


No, you can't. Read the 1st post in the sticky. The earliest you can apply will be late October.


----------



## Julian1962

Thanks for the confirmation – great help as before on here.

We then have two options with my wife’s VISA expiry date of 31st December – Late October use the Premium service and hope the passport is returned in time to book flights etc for travel at the start of December or apply for the extension at the end of December.

If we return to the UK late December but prior to the VISA expiry date and immediately post the FLR(M) is my wife allowed to stay in the UK until the VISA extension is granted?
A 2015 post on this thread says “your leave is automatically extended until a decision is made” – is this still the case?

Many thanks again,
Julian


----------



## nyclon

Julian1962 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation – great help as before on here.
> 
> We then have two options with my wife’s VISA expiry date of 31st December – Late October use the Premium service and hope the passport is returned in time to book flights etc for travel at the start of December or apply for the extension at the end of December.


It's not the passport that's the issue. If your application is approved you will be issued a BRP-biometric resident permit-which holds all your visa details. You must travel with both on order to be readmitted to the UK and you are unlikely to be allowed to board a plane returning to the UK without one. If you apply in person, the BRP is usually posted in a week to 10 days. 



> If we return to the UK late December but prior to the VISA expiry date and immediately post the FLR(M) is my wife allowed to stay in the UK until the VISA extension is granted?
> A 2015 post on this thread says “your leave is automatically extended until a decision is made” – is this still the case?


As long as you apply whether in person or by post, before your visa expires it's fine and yes you are covered by the terms of your previous visa even if it expires in the meantime. You can apply by post up to 28 days after expiration but your right to appeal is limited or lost.


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Country applying from: Pakistan 

Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement Non-Priority 

Online Application Submitted:16th 

Biometrics Taken: 23rd june2016 

Application Mailed: 27th june 2016 

Package Received in Sheffield: No confirmation received .

Tracked application on 30th aug 2016 .got mail (Once your application has been concluded the visa decision making centre)

Again tracked on 13th september 2016 .got decision has made .

Official mail.no

No waiting for call fro gerry center now hopping end should b possitive.ameeen.


----------



## Haley&Tom3

*USA Non Priority*

Biometrics: June 27th
Documents Received July 11th
USA Non-Priority
Decision Date: Still no word 

This forum is so helpful, everyone please update when you receive your decision received emails so I can stay sane!


----------



## hakim el khairani

Biometrics Date : 27june
Date Documents were Delivered to Sheffield : 1 july
Decision not made yet


----------



## nyclon

Here is a reminder of the timeline template:


Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Blavae

Biometrics- 14th June
Docs received in Sheffield - 20th June

Emailed in and got response " Your application is currently in the assessment queue" Does that mean they are processing it or have yet to process it?


----------



## alynn90

Mine is

Online August 30th
Biometrics September 2nd
Rec'd by Sheffield: September 5th

And still waiting.

Non priority USA spouse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishCM

Hi everyone! I've been watching this forum for sometime, and have a similar timeline to many of you. My fingers are tightly crossed that I hear something the first week of October!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 27 
Date biometrics taken: June 30
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 4
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Docs Received email: August 13


----------



## G&L

Hi all, 

This is our timeline so far for a fiancee visa:

Applied from USA (non-priority) 
Date applied online: July 10th 
Biometric: July 14th 
Email of docs received: August 12th

Like a few others, wished we'd gone priority.


----------



## hakim el khairani

Country applying from: Morocco
Type of visa applied for: Spouse non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 27
Date biometrics taken: June 27
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 1
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks


----------



## Shraddha123

Khan2603 said:


> Can pakistani applicants please list there biometric dates and place of application, I would like to keep a track of how your getting on please


Biometrics : 7th August @ Islamabad 

Confirmation online application received : 10th August 

Supporting documents sent : 23 August 

Confirmation supporting documents received : 24th August 

And now I'm waiting, Mines is non priority application.


----------



## Julie422

Hi everyond, here is my timeline. 

Country applying from: Osaka, Japan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13th July
Date biometrics taken: 29th July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Don't know
Office location processing your visa: Manila 
Projected timeline given: 10 working days (2 weeks)
Date your visa was received: Not yet

I paid for priority processing but it has already been 40 working days (a month and half). My application was escalated about three weeks ago but it's still processing. Does anyone currently waiting for settlement? This is so frustrating...


----------



## Nai

Country applying from: Rio de Janeiro/Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Settlement *(Priority)*
Date application submitted (online): *2nd September*
Date biometrics taken: *5th September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Haven't received any confirmation. Is that normal?
Office location processing your visa: *Bogota/Colombia*
Email received on decision: -
Date your visa was received: -


----------



## Riva P

*Post your UK visa timeline here!*

Hi all, 

This is wait is more stressful then planning my wedding!!?

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Non-Priority 
Date application submitted: 29th July in person 
Date biometrics taken: 29th July 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: I just received a text message on the 29th saying that the documents had already been forwarded BUT no confirmation on whether they've been received
Office location processing your visa: Manila Date your visa was received: not yet




Cheers


----------



## JessFarnworth

Hi, my name is Jessica. I am from the the US and my husband is from the UK. I went for my biometrics appointment- August 22/2016 Documents received to Sheffield- August 26/2016 Still waiting on decision... It has only been 17 working days since received our docs but as with everyone on here I'm sure, we are feeling the frustration of waiting.


----------



## nyclon

A reminder that this thread is for reporting and updating timelines. If you have any visa processing questions or discussion, please post them here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html

If you have any other questions, please start a new thread.

It is helpful if you follow this template for reporting your timeline


Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:


----------



## gjscott

UPDATE !!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Service: Priority Settlement
Date application submitted (online): 26 July 2016
Date bio-metrics taken: 8 August 2016
Documents delivered to Sheffield: 10 August 2016
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: Sent to lawyer
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: Lawyer stated 14 days
Decision made e-mail: *19th September 2016 
(27 working days since documents delivered, right on the current calculated average)*

Let's hope we have long enough fingernails to last until the end of the day on Wednesday. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## supafeet

*Decision Made*

*UPDATE!*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 23, online
Date biometrics taken: August 30
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 1
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 5-15 days
Decision Made email: 9/20/16
Date your visa was received: TBD

We used a company called VISALOGIC to help prepare and submit our documents. They told us they normally hear back in 5-10 days (but it could take up to 15) for USA Priority applications. It took us 12. Still not sure of actual decision, but no refund on the CC yet! :whoo:


----------



## mftruglio

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal (non priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 08/08/2016
Date biometrics taken: 08/15/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Signed for on 08/15/2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: TBA

We're getting married on November 6th and hoping to leave for the UK on November 8th so here's hoping we hear before then!


----------



## NUSRAT TARIQ

Country applying fromakistan,karachi
Type of visa applied for: Spousal non priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16th june 2016
online Date biometrics taken: 23rd june 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:27th june2016 Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks Date 
Confirmation mail.no
Tracked on13th september 2016 desicion has made
Got official mail.20 sep 2016
Collected passport .21 sep 2016.

Visa is granted .ahamdulliah allah pak solved my problem.nd thank u everyone ,for ur kind help nd ur prompt reply.i wish u best of luck u allz.


----------



## curiosity

*Visa Approved!*

Country applying from: India (New Delhi)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Non Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 30th July 2016
Date biometrics taken: 1st August 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa: New Delhi High Commission
Projected timeline given: None
Date your visa was received: 10th September 2016

Visa Approved 

Total of 29 Working Days


----------



## alynn90

Biometrics was on 9/5 

Recd in Sheffield 9/8 via UPS

Just got the email today 9/21 that it is being prepared for ECO.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quitter

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: spouse visa (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11 August, 2016
Date biometrics taken: 16 August, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 August, 2016
Confirmation email that documents received: 20 September, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: standard - up to 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: TBA


----------



## GlenPHX

TIMELINE UPDATE: Finally got my confirmation email that app is received and being prepared.

UPDATED TIMELINE

Type of Application: Fiance (Non-Priority)
Submitted Biometrics: July 28, 2016
Received at Sheffield: August 3, 2016
Confirmation Email: September 21, 2016
Decision Made: 
Passport Delivery:


----------



## Starlicious12

Approved. Here is my timeline. eace:

Country applying from: United States
Visa: Settlement - Wife (priority)
Application submission: 10th August
Biometrics: 11th August
UPS Package Delivered in Sheffield: 16th August
Documents received email: 1st September 
Visa approved and issued: 15th September
Decision made email: 17th September 
Passport returned via UPS: 21st September


----------



## Mini87

Hello Everyone,

I was approved!!! 

Here is my final settlement visa update post. 


Country Applying from: United States

Type of Visa: Settlement-Wife (priority)

Processing Location: Sheffield, UK

Date of Application: July 25, 2016

Date of Biometrics: August 1, 2016

UPS Package sent: August 2, 2016

UPS Package Arrived in Sheffield: August 4, 2016

Emailed UKVI & response given September 8, 2016: Asked for visa update; generic response and waiting for processing

Email Decision: September 15, 2016

Visa Received: September September 19, 2016


Thanks everyone for posting your timelines. This site has been so informative. Good luck to everyone who is still waiting. I know you will get responses soon. I wish every one well...


----------



## gjscott

gjscott said:


> UPDATE !!
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Service: Priority Settlement
> Date application submitted (online): 26 July 2016
> Date bio-metrics taken: 8 August 2016
> Documents delivered to Sheffield: 10 August 2016
> E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: Sent to lawyer
> Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: Lawyer stated 14 days
> Decision made e-mail: *19th September 2016
> (27 working days since documents delivered, right on the current calculated average)*
> 
> Let's hope we have long enough fingernails to last until the end of the day on Wednesday. :fingerscrossed:


Our VISA arrived today.

Valid From - 16/09/16

Valid to - 16/10/16


----------



## Jshanlamb

Hi all,

I've been reading this forum for a few weeks now and while seeing some of the lengthy timelines is somewhat discouraging, it also gives me some piece of mind since it's so difficult to get any definitive response from UK immigration. Thought it was time to chime in, here is my timeline thus far:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online app submitted Aug 14th
Date biometrics taken: Aug 24th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Aug 30th
Email confirmation received: Sept 21st
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield Home Office
Projected timeline given: Standard 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: TBA


----------



## mkell1

Is there any exceptions to the 28 day before expiry for renewing FLR(M)?
For example I need to leave the country for work for 4 weeks on 3rd January 2017, which is 26 days before the expiry date, but 28 days before expiry is New years Day and 27 days would really cut it fine. Could I go to the premium service centre 35-40 days before, to get it done before Christmas?


----------



## mftruglio

mftruglio said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spousal (non priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 08/08/2016
> Date biometrics taken: 08/15/2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Signed for on 08/15/2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Date your visa was received: TBA
> 
> We're getting married on November 6th and hoping to leave for the UK on November 8th so here's hoping we hear before then!


Update! We received our confirmation email on 9/20. No clue of how long it'll take for a decision but it's encouraging to hear something!


----------



## Nai

Update!

Country applying from: Rio de Janeiro/Brazil
Type of visa applied for: *Settlement (Priority)*
Date application submitted (online): *2nd September*
Date biometrics taken:* 5th September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *6th September*
Office location processing your visa: *Bogota/Colombia*
Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer:* 22nd September*
Email received on decision: -
Date your visa was received: -

Working days so far: *12* (since application was opened at the Bogota Visa Section!)


----------



## JHSinclair

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: spouse visa (non-priority)
Date application submitted and biometrics taken: May 24, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A
Confirmation email that documents received: N/A
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: standard - up to 12 weeks (UKVI claimed 100% processed in 30 days for all months)
"preparation for assessment by ECO" and "not straightforward" emails: September 8, 2016
"decision made" email: never received (UKVI responded to inquiry with confirmation of decision made on September 19)
Date your visa was received: September 20
Date I left for England: September 21 

Finally Here! It took 84 days of stress, homelessness, my kids missing school, and my husband having to move without us, for our visas to arrive, but thank goodness they did.


----------



## nyclon

mkell1 said:


> Is there any exceptions to the 28 day before expiry for renewing FLR(M)?
> For example I need to leave the country for work for 4 weeks on 3rd January 2017, which is 26 days before the expiry date, but 28 days before expiry is New years Day and 27 days would really cut it fine. Could I go to the premium service centre 35-40 days before, to get it done before Christmas?


No. As stated in the 1st post in the sticky, you can apply no more than 28 days before expiration or 28 before your 30 month anniversary of living in the UK on a spouse visa. Do you take your chances and apply on 2 January or change your trip.


----------



## mkell1

Thanks for the information, thats unfortunate, i guess I will have to try my luck on the 2nd, as I am a Tennis Umpire and unfortunately the Australian Open won't wait.


----------



## nyclon

mkell1 said:


> Thanks for the information, thats unfortunate, i guess I will have to try my luck on the 2nd, as I am a Tennis Umpire and unfortunately the Australian Open won't wait.


More unfortunate news. While you may be approved for a visa on the day of your appointment your BRP which contains your visa details and which you need to renter the UK won't be sent for a week to 10 days after your appointment. So, you'll have to have someone send it to you or apply for a 1 time reentry BRP in order to be able to board a flight back to the UK.


----------



## Naz4305

Finally after a long wait my husband received a call to pick up his passport today morning. Alhamdulliah the visa has been granted!!! I pray that everyone else who is waiting hears back soon. I have updated my timeline below:

Online Application: 19/05
Biometrics: 27/05
Submitted paperwork: 07/06

Requested status update from UKVI on 20/08 and received a response to say the application has been processed. Call to collect passport came a month after this.

Official decision made email: 23/09
Call to collect passport: 23/09 VISA GRANTED and valid from 19/10.



Forgot to mention that the application was made from Pakistan. (Mirpur)


----------



## Nai

Update![/COLOR

Country applying from: Rio de Janeiro/Brazil
Type of visa applied for: *Settlement (Priority)*
Date application submitted (online): *2nd September*
Date biometrics taken:* 5th September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *6th September*
Office location processing your visa: *Bogota/Colombia*
Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer:* 22nd September*
Email received on decision: -23 September
Date your visa was received: -



Got the "decision has been made" email today!

*Please when providing updates post your entire timeline*


----------



## tg90

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: fiance visa (non-priority) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 05 July, 2016
Date biometrics taken: 11 July, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20 July, 2016
Confirmation email that documents received: 12 August, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: standard - up to 12 weeks
Decision Email: TBD :fingerscrossed:
Date your visa was received: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## spacecowboy

Country applying from: Moscow, Russia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 12th July
Date biometrics taken: 12th July
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13th July
Office location processing your visa: Moscow
Email received on decision: 23rd September
Date your visa was received: 23rd September

Visa approved!!!


----------



## meister123

My wife's spouse visa expires on 20th December 2016. She arrived in the UK on 8th April 2014.

Am I correct in understanding that I can apply for her FLR(M) anytime after 8 October 2016?

Thank you.


----------



## nyclon

meister123 said:


> My wife's spouse visa expires on 20th December 2016. She arrived in the UK on 8th April 2014.
> 
> Am I correct in understanding that I can apply for her FLR(M) anytime after 8 October 2016?
> 
> Thank you.



No, that's not correct. Please reread the 1st post in the sticky. 8 October is the 30 month anniversary. You can apply no earlier than 28 days before that up until expiration.


----------



## meister123

nyclon said:


> No, that's not correct. Please reread the 1st post in the sticky. 8 October is the 30 month anniversary. You can apply no earlier than 28 days before that up until expiration.


Thank you!


----------



## ibhatia

Country applying from: India (New Delhi)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement 
Date application submitted (online): 24th August
Date biometrics taken: 26th August
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26th August
Office location processing your visa: UKVI New Delhi
Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: 29 August
Email received on decision: -26 September 2016
Date your visa was received: -


----------



## scottishjay

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouce
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10/09/16, posted 15/09/16
Date biometrics taken: 14/09/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/09/16
Confirmation email that documents received: 26/09/16
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Standard, up to 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: -


----------



## lostguyinlondon

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Partner - FLR (M) - Second period of further leave to remain after initial grant of leave to remain
Date application submitted (online or in person): In person 26 September 2016 8.00 am (Online Booking confirmation and payment on 20 August 2016 / IHS on 21 July 2016)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26 September 8.00am (Case Register)
Date biometrics taken: 26 September 2016 8.10am
Confirmation email that documents received: - 
Office location processing your visa: Croydon - Premium Service Centre 
Projected timeline given: 60-90 minutes after Biometrics
Date your visa was received: Grant of leave to remain letter and applications documents received 26 September 2016 9.45am (Awaiting BRP - 7 working days)


----------



## mivd0612

*UPDATE!!!!!*

Country applying from:* Mexico City.*
Type of visa applied for: *Settlement (Priority).*
Date application submitted (online): *30th August.*
Date biometrics taken: *8th September.*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *13th September.*
Office location processing your visa: *Bogota/Colombia.*
Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: *26th September.*
Email received on decision: -* 26th September.*
Date your visa was received: *I don't know what's coming.*


----------



## kavobryan

country applying from Kingston Jamaica
Type of Visa (Spouse) non-priority
Date application submit online July 1st 
Date Bio July 4th 
Document Received by Sheffield July 7th
Projected Time Line 12weeks
Date your visa was received 23rd Sept. 2016
result APPROVED.

Bang on 12weeks to receive visa 
good luck to all those who are still waiting the end is near....


----------



## JAANE29

Country applying from: Manila, Philippines. 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - spouse and dependent (Non-Priority). Date application submitted (in person): 14th September. 
Date biometrics taken: 14th September. 
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines. 
Text confirming application forwarded to UKVI: 14th September 
Email requesting payment of IHS of dependent: 15th September
Email requesting further documents: 22nd September. 
Email received on decision: not yet 
Date your visa was received: Not yet

Total working days so far: 9


----------



## ChanK

Visa type: Fiance Visa (Priority)
Visa submitted online: 9 Sep 2016
Biometrics appointment: 15 Sep 2016
Visa sent to UKVI email: 15 Sep 2016
Visa received by UKVI email: 15 Sep 2016
Decision made email: 27 Sep 2016 
Visa received by me: TBD 

Incredibly nervous and excited to find out what the decision is!! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## ChanK

!!!EDIT!!!!

Please disregard the previous post, it contains erros :/

(Don't know how else to edit!?)

Visa type: Fiance Visa (Priority) 
Bisa submitted online: 9 Sep 2016
Biometrics appointment: 15 Sep 2016 
Biometrics centre location: Pretoria, South Africa
Visa sent to UKVI email: 15 Sep 2016 
Visa received by UKVI email: 16 Sep 2016 Decision made email: 27 Sep 2016 
Visa received by me: TBD 

Incredibly nervous and excited to find out what the decision is!! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## lostguyinlondon

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Partner - FLR (M) - Second period of further leave to remain after initial grant of leave to remain
Date application submitted (online or in person): In person 26 September 2016 8.00 am (Online Booking confirmation and payment on 20 August 2016 / IHS on 21 July 2016)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26 September 8.00am (Case Register)
Date biometrics taken: 26 September 2016 8.10am
Confirmation email that documents received: - 
Office location processing your visa: Croydon - Premium Service Centre 
Projected timeline given: 60-90 minutes after Biometrics
Date your visa was received: Grant of leave to remain letter and applications documents received 26 September 2016 9.45am (BRP received in post 28 September 2016 12.55pm)

Updated!


----------



## Blavae

Country applying from: Usa
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Partner - non priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 8th june online
Date biometrics taken: 14th June 
Confirmation email that documents received: - 10th August 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Sept 28th - approved and flying home next week!


----------



## Nai

*UPDATE!*

Country applying from: Rio de Janeiro/Brazil
Type of visa applied for: *Settlement (Priority)*
Date application submitted (online): *2nd September*
Date biometrics taken: *5th September*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *6th September*
Office location processing your visa: *Bogota/Colombia*
Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: *22nd September*
Email received on decision: *23rd September*
Date your visa was received: *29th September*

*VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## malugr

Visa type: Spouse Visa (NON-Priority)
Visa submitted online: 25 June 2016
Biometrics appointment: 30 June 2016
Decision made: 24 Sep 2016 
Visa received by me: TBD 
HOPEFULLY IS SOON!


----------



## himym

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 12th September 2016
Date biometrics taken: 14th September 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16th September 2016
Office location processing your visa: Bogota/Colombia
Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: 21st September 2016
Email received on decision: 21st September 2016 (strangely same day)
Date your visa was received: 29th September

ACCEPTED!!!!!


----------



## CANative

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
Date biometrics taken: 11th July 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13th July 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: 20th September 2016
Email received on decision: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD

Day 53 since biometrics were done
I've been separated from my husband and kids for 2 months


----------



## ChanK

*UPDATE*

Visa type: Fiance Visa (Priority) 
Bisa submitted online: 9 Sep 2016
Biometrics appointment: 15 Sep 2016 
Biometrics centre location: Pretoria, South Africa
Visa sent to UKVI email: 15 Sep 2016 
Visa received by UKVI email: 16 Sep 2016 
Decision made email: 27 Sep 2016 
Visa received by me: 30 Sep 2016

*APPROVED*  Finally, the stress is over! 

Good luck to everyone, hang in there!


----------



## shernandez24

Hi everyone!!!

I woke up this morning and saw an email from the sheffield office!


A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK. 

I AM SO HAPPY!!!!

Here is my timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
ONLINE APPLICATION: June 7th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: 10th June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application received at Sheffield Email confirmation : August 10th
Email received on decision: October 1st, 2016
Visa Received: TBD


----------



## Soniaaah

Hello! I forgot to update. I got
My visa a bit quicker due to an emergency in England where I have to fly out next week, and thus it was escalated, out of compassion. 

Visa- Non-priority fiancée
Country: USA
Bio-6/23
Arrived at Sheffield-6/30
Email confirmation-8/11
Decision made-9/26
Received visa-9/29 approved. 

Thank you all for sharing your timelines, it has kept me going! I wish you all the best and that you receive your visas quickly.


----------



## timhorton

It finally came through! I'm not comfortable giving specific dates, sorry. 

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto VFS application centre)
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry
Date application submitted (online or in person): Submitted Mid-Sept Saturday online, got appt for the following Wednesday, so there is *not* a huge wait time to get an appointment. No one could tell us if it was 2 days or 3 weeks to get one and it would have been helpful if we'd know how quick it was ahead of time.
Date biometrics taken: Wednesday, during the appointment. 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Friday (2 days later)
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline: UKVI said 90% of applications from Toronto are processed within 10 business days
Date your visa was received: Received confirmation of visa awarded (by email) 7 business days after submitting paperwork at the VFS office. Passport arrived back in Toronto for pickup 2 business days after that. 

So all told it took 9 business days from the passport leaving my hands to the passport being back in my hands. 

A few tips, culled from the fantastic moderators here and from other sites:
-bring a stack of all your documents (originals) and a stack of copies. VFS said they don't return docs (except passport, obvs) so copies plus the originals that staff can check them against are a good idea.
-Provide lots of evidence though I'm not sure if that helped. 6 months of bank statements (plus letter of explanation if those are joint accounts), letter from potential employer, letter from relative I'll stay with, etc.
-Detailed but succinct notes explaining any irregularities in the visa application.
-VFS Canada has a 'document checklist' you can dowload from their website. Use it- it's really helpful. 

-In the Toronto office, you can cancel or move an appt 24 hours before without them getting grouchy. 

Hope this helps! Good luck to you all, and thanks again to the amazing mods for their advice!


----------



## Familyman1991

*5 months and counting..*

Type of visa: settlement
From USA. (Not priority.. If I could turn back time I would go priority)
Documents sent: 13th June
Received in Sheffield: 10th August
It's now the 3rd October (8 weeks since the 10th of August) and we haven't heard a thing.


----------



## malugr

Visa- Non-priority spouse
Country: USA
Bio-6/30
Arrived at Sheffield-7/5
Email confirmation-8/1
Decision made-9/26
Received visa-10/1


----------



## andysvetlana

Please list the following:
Country applying from: Russia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiance non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 
Date biometrics taken: 25/07/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26/07/16
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Email received stating your application is being assessed: 3/09/16
Email received stating decision made: 3/09/16 (a few hours after the first email)
Passport ready for collection: 3/09/16
Total number of working days: 49


----------



## ctyler

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife - Priority)
Date application submitted online: 29/09/16
Date biometrics taken: 03/10/16 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: -
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 04 weeks 
Email received stating your application is being assessed: -
Email received stating decision made: -
Passport ready for collection: -
Total number of working days: 03


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

Country applying from: USA (PRIORITY)
Type of Visa: Settlement (Husband)
Application submitted online: 19/07/16 
Biometric taken: 22/07/2016 
Date Documents submitted to Sheffield: 28/07/16 
Email from Sheffield stating they've opened file: 11/08/16 
Phone interview conducted by U.K. regarding employment with sponsor in (Beginning of September) 
Application decision not possible within expected time period email on September 9 
2nd interview about family on September 22 
October 2 ( a Sunday?) got an email stating that I did not provide a international courier account. Sent them the response. 

October 4: Decision made email and dispatched email. 


Praying for positive news. Prayers for everyone else.


----------



## Luciangurl2

Final timeline!! 
Country applying from: St.Lucia 
Date application submitted online: June 17
Date biometrics taken:July 7 
Office procession your visa :Sheffield and Jamaica
Supporting documents sent to Sheffield via royal mail :14 july (signed for 15 july)
Email acknowledging app received:19 july
N.b never got decision made email
Date visa was received :4 October 2016
(Decision was made on September 23 from letter)
Visa valid from September 23- October 23 2016


----------



## BinaHassan

Hi all,

Here is my husbands and kids timeline:

Applied from: Lahore, Pakistan
Applied for: Spouse visa/Settlement visa non priority
Online application submitted: 17th June 2016
Biometirics and Passport Submitted on: 23rd June 2016
Documents sent to Sheffield: 28th June 2016
1st Email received: 30th June "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer."
Tracked for Application updates: 10th September 2016
Decision made email received by UKVI: 12th September 2016
IHS Payments require for dependants receive: 12th September 2016
UKVI Confirmed decision made on: 9th September 2016
Passport ready for collection email/Call: 4th October 2016
Collected passport: 4th October 2016
Documents Received: not yet

Visa Approved 

56 Working days from Biometrics to Decision made
73 Working days form Biometrics to collection of passport.

All the best to you all.


----------



## shernandez24

*Visa approved!!!*

Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority)
ONLINE APPLICATION: June 7th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: 10th June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21st June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application received at Sheffield Email confirmation : August 10th
Email received on decision: October 1st, 2016
Visa Received and Approved October 5th, 2016.


----------



## mlar

*Final timeline*

Ok final timeline!

Country applying from: USA
Visa Type: Settlement -- Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted online: June 18
Date biometrics taken: June 27
Office procession your visa: Sheffield 
Email acknowledging app received: August 1
"Decision Made" Email: Sept 24, to my MP
"Decision Made" Email: Oct 5, to me
Visa Received: Oct 7
Fly to UK date: Oct 12

From Biometric to "Decision Made" email to me: 72 business days


----------



## Ejmax

Here's my Visa Timeline

Country applying from: Nigeria 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Husband (Non-Priority) 
Date application submitted (online): 8th July 
Date biometrics taken: 11th July
UKVI centre processing your application: Sheffield 
Date documents was delivered by courier to Sheffield: 14th July 
Date UKVI emailed to ask for TB certificate (which I failed to include initially): 23rd July 
Date TB certificate was received at Sheffield: 28th July 
Email received on decision: 29th September 
Date your visa was received: 5th October 

VISA GRANTED!!!


----------



## Riva P

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-Priority) 
Application: July 29, 2016 
Date biometrics taken:29th July 2016 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: no confirmation email received 
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines
Email received on decision: October 5, 2016

Visa granted!!!
Flying out on Saturday. Frantically saying goodbye to people and packing stuff! Can't wait to see my husband and our cat!


----------



## Julie422

Visa approved  Here is my timeline. 

Country applying from: Osaka, Japan 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13th July 
Date biometrics taken: 29th July 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Don't know 
Office location processing your visa: Manila* 
Projected timeline given: 10 working days (2 weeks) 
Decision made e-mail: 4th October (I got only one email from VFS Global saying my passport was received at the visa application centre in Japan)
Date your visa was received: 6th October
*
I paid for priority service but it took 49 working days 

I hope you all have some positive news very soon!


----------



## kellythecat

updating to say no updates. 

Spouse Settlement (non-priority) Edmonton, Canada
Online submitted/paid: July 19th
Biometrics/application submitted: Aug 5
Recieved in Sheffield: Aug 9
Email result: TBD
Documents received: TBD

42 working days so far 

(about 8 weeks)

12 weeks given for estimated time

My question regarding not signing the application was met with the usual canned response. My husband called their line and got the same response. Nothing can be added etc etc. The office didn't take my IHS receipt/number, so that is not included with application. I also have translated divorce papers which I assume will take time to go through and verify. 

I am not expecting miracles, and I actually expect it to be rejected based on no signature. :/


----------



## sunoo

Online Application: 07/07/2016
Biometrics enrolled at & enrolled on; 14/07/2016 Lahore
Application received at Sheffield: 18/07/2016

Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on: 15/07/2016
Status Check on 03 Oct : Decision have been made

Supporting documents received back from Sheffield on: not returned yet

Contacted with 'decision made': 07/10/2016
Contacted for Collection: 07/10/2016
Collection made: 07/10/2016
Decision of Application : VISA GRANTED


----------



## Abmat23

VISA: Spouse visa (non priority)
ONLINE SUBMISSION: 15/09/2016
DOCUMENTS SENT TO SHEFFIELD UK: 26/09/2016
BIOMETRICS TAKEN: 30/09/2016
LOCATION: KAMAPALA(Uganda)
DECISION: Waiting.....


----------



## _hrxx

Application submitted online: 03/06/2016
Application submitted & biometrics enrolled at: Islamabad 09/06/2016
Application forwarded to British High Commission on : 
Application under process at British High Commission on : 

Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on : 16/06/2016
Supporting documents received back from Sheffield on :not yet
Receive Email stating not straightforward case on: 24/08/2016 
Sponsor contacted by UKVI (if applicable) : 05/10/2016 - 15 minutes conversation about my work place. 

Status check: application has not yet been assessed by an ECO: In Active on visa4uk website.

Contacted with 'decision made' : not yet
Contacted for Collection : not yet
Collection made : not yet
Decision of Application : not yet


----------



## whome

Online Application: 03/07/2016 (Non Priority)
Biometrics enrolled at & enrolled on; Islamabad, Pakistan 12/07/2016
Application received at Sheffield: 14/07/2016

Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on: 18/07/2016
Status Check on 30 Sep 2016t : Decision have been made

Supporting documents received back from Sheffield on: not returned yet

Contacted with 'decision made': 07/10/2016
Contacted for Collection: 07/10/2016
Collection made: 07/10/2016
Decision of Application : VISA GRANTED <snip>

i pray for all of you to get good news soon....... believe me when your day does arrive you will forget about all this heartache and the whole thing will be forgoton about and will be a distant memory, keep your chin up. if anybody ever needs any advice from me on how i done mine please private message me anytime more then happy to help , im going to stick about on here and try everything i can to help.

thanks for all your help and advice everyone . A message to everyone out there who have got their visas ........ lets bring home the rest ! team effort guys.


----------



## neurock15

Country applying from: USA 
Visa: Spouse Settlement Priority
Date application submitted online: Sept 19 
Date biometrics taken: Sept 22 
Office processing visa: Sheffield 
Documents rec'd Sheffield email: 27 Sept 
Decision made email: N/A


----------



## mysteron

After much faffing my wife's visa was approved. Here's the timeline

Country applying from: UK by post
Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Cat A (switching from fiancee)
Date application submitted: 14/06/2016
Date of application received: 15/06/2016
Date fees withdrawn: 16/06/2016
Date biometrics letter received: 24/06/2016 (letter dated 22/06/2016)
Date biometrics submitted: 24/06/2016
Request for additional evidence received: 05/08/2016 (letter dated 02/08/2016)
Additional evidence submitted: 10/08/2016
Letter inviting us for an interview in Sheffield: 17/09/2016
Interview: 03/10/2016
Letter received confirming visa has been approved: 08/10/2016
BRP: waiting but told will receive it within 7 days


----------



## sgkalina

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement / Fiance (Priority)
Online Portion Submitted: 30th Sept 2016
Date biometrics taken: 6th Oct 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10th Oct 2016 (via UPS)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: 10th Oct 2016 (email said my app is currently being prepared for consideration by an ECO)
Email received on decision: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## DJ_UK

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement / Spouse not priority
Online Portion Submitted: 22nd June 2016
Date biometrics taken: 27th June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1st July 2016 (via UPS)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: 11th August 2016 (email said my app is currently being prepared for consideration by an ECO)
Email received on decision: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD
Well outside the 12 weeks advertised, escalated twice to be told that my application was in a queue and would be processed as soon as possible :-(


----------



## johannalouise

*Our timeline*

Country applying from: Indonesia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Priority (fiance)
Date application submitted (online): 07/10/16
Date biometrics taken: 11/10/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: 

Months of hard work preparing and now the anxious waiting begins!


----------



## mysteron

mysteron said:


> After much faffing my wife's visa was approved. Here's the timeline
> 
> Country applying from: UK by post
> Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Cat A (switching from fiancee)
> Date application submitted: 14/06/2016
> Date of application received: 15/06/2016
> Date fees withdrawn: 16/06/2016
> Date biometrics letter received: 24/06/2016 (letter dated 22/06/2016)
> Date biometrics submitted: 24/06/2016
> Request for additional evidence received: 05/08/2016 (letter dated 02/08/2016)
> Additional evidence submitted: 10/08/2016
> Letter inviting us for an interview in Sheffield: 17/09/2016
> Interview: 03/10/2016
> Letter received confirming visa has been approved: 08/10/2016
> BRP: waiting but told will receive it within 7 days


BRP received today


----------



## ctyler

A small update!

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife - Priority)
Date application submitted online: 29/09/16
Date biometrics taken: 03/10/16 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 04/10/16
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 04 weeks 
Email received stating your application is being assessed: 13/10/16
Email received stating decision made: -
Passport ready for collection: -
Total number of working days: 10 days

Really nervous now!


----------



## tonightstheday

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: fiance (non-priority -- regret this now) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 19th August
Date biometrics taken: 26th August
Confirmation email that documents received: 21st September (plus at this time they also requested something)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 

Currently on day 38, but based on what you all have been sharing it's going to be much longer.


----------



## TGUN

*What a journey!*

Well our journey is almost complete.
My D-I-L and 2 grandchildren fly from US today to Manchester to join there husband and father.

MUCH JOY!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for:Spouse (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 10th June
Date biometrics taken: 13th June
Documents received in Sheffield: 16th June(via Royal Mail and signed for)
Confirmation email that documents received:10 August
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
E-mail "decision made" received: 7 October
Date your visa was received: 13 October

So on receiving the visa in her hand that was:

88 days from biometrics
85 days from documents received
51 days from e-mail saying documents received.

ALWAYS GO PRIORITY

Good luck to everyone out there.


----------



## Sophia21

My husbamd has received his decision made email, he will go on monday to collect . Here is our timeline:

Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority) 
Date application submitted (online): 1ith July 
Date biometrics taken: 20th July Documents sent: 28th July 
Confirmation email that documents received: 30th August 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Escalated case: 3rd October
E-mail "decision made" received: 14th October 
Date your visa was received: ????


----------



## Sophia21

My husband has received his decision made email, he will go on monday to collect . Here is our timeline: 

Country applying from: Pakistan
Application Centre: Islamabad
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority) 
Date application submitted (online): 18th July 
Date biometrics taken: 20th July Documents sent: 28th July 
Confirmation email that documents received: 30th August 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks Escalated case: 3rd October 
E-mail "decision made" received: 14th October 
Date your visa was received: ???


----------



## CAlove

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority) 
Date application submitted (online): 16th September
Date biometrics taken: 20th September
Documents sent: 20th September
Confirmation email that documents received: 22nd September
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
E-mail "decision made" received: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## shannoncannon

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): September 26th
Date biometrics taken: September 29th
Documents sent: September 29th
Confirmation email that documents received: TBD- though I got the "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your app being prepared by ECO" deal 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
E-mail "decision made" received: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD

Just had to send my husband back home to the UK after being together since our wedding on September 23rd D:
Can't wait to just get my magical approval package back so I can finally join him at home!!!


----------



## scoobies

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): September 6th
Date biometrics taken: September 12
Confirmation email application was received: September 23rd 
E-mail "decision made" received: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## Rey S.

Hi all,

I think that applications from Kazakhstan are rare, so I would like to resubmit my timeline to this thread one more time:

County Applying from: Kazakhstan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Husband (non-priority, TLSContact)
Processing Location: Almaty, Kazakhstan
Date of Application submitted: Aug 19, 2016
Date of Biometrics taken: Aug 24, 2016
Documents received in Istanbul: Aug 26, 2016

Best of luck,
Rey


----------



## ctyler

Now comes the last bit of waiting! 

Country applying from: Brazil 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife - Priority) 
Date application submitted online: 29/09/16
Date biometrics taken: 03/10/16 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 04/10/16 
Office location processing your visa: Bogota 
Projected timeline given: 04 weeks 
Email received stating your application is being assessed: 13/10/16 
Email received stating decision made: 14/10/16
Passport ready for collection: - 
Total number of working days: 12 days

Passport probably arriving this week. Soooo nervous!!!


----------



## RobUKVisa

Country applying from: USA	
Type of visa applied for: Spouse / non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 19th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: July 26th, 2016
Date documentation received by UK Border Agency office (via UPS): July 29th, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Email received stating online application was received and prepared for ECO: September 21st, 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Email received on decision: ???
Date your visa was received: ???

I'm almost to 60 business days from when I sent the application and supporting documents in, but am now worried that my 12 week countdown should start from the day I received the email saying my visa was being processed.


----------



## johannalouise

Country applying from: Indonesia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Priority (fiance)
Date application submitted (online): 07/10/16
Date biometrics taken: 11/10/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No email received
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Email stating decision made: 17/10/16
Date your visa was received: 

Very nervous for my fiance to collect his passport tomorrow.
It's only been 4 working days which seems ridiculously quick and feels ominous. 
They didn't even contact my boss to confirm my employment details, do they not always do that?


----------



## danboy

Country applying from: Iran
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority) 
Date biometrics taken: 21th Aug - Tehran
Confirmation email that documents received: 22nd Aug - Abu Dhabi visa application centre.
Projected timeline given: 60 Working Days
E-mail "decision made" received: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## Almasalmas

Country applying from: France
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority) 
Date the application was submitted 25/09/16
Date biometrics taken: 11/10/16 Paris Confirmation email that documents received 12/10/16
Projected timeline given: 60 Working Days E-mail "decision made" TBD


----------



## bdewoody

Country applying from: U.S.
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 11/06/2016 (July 11th, 2016)
Date biometrics taken: 28/06/2016 (July, 28th, 2016)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 03/08/2016 (Aug 3rd, 2016)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation email that documents received: 21/09/2016 (Sep 21st, 2016)
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: TBD

No idea why it took nearly 8 weeks from the time my biometric application was submitted to the confirmation email. I hope that doesn't effect the 12 week timeline quoted in the original email. I've been counting down the days to the 12 week estimate - which is this week.


----------



## johannalouise

Country applying from: Indonesia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Priority (fiance)
Date application submitted (online): 07/10/16
Date biometrics taken: 11/10/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No email received
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Email stating decision made: 17/10/16
Date your visa was received: 18/10/16

So so happy that my fiance had his visa approved!  
It was amazingly fast at only 4 working days.

I hope everyone gets a quick and positive decision on their visas!
Thank you everyone for your help so far 
I don't think I'll be able to stop checking the forum daily out of habit! And with 8 visit visas and FLR(M) to do in the near future, I feel like I'll never be done with visas!


----------



## DJ_UK

DJ_UK said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement / Spouse not priority
> Online Portion Submitted: 22nd June 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 27th June 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 1st July 2016 (via UPS)
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: 11th August 2016 (email said my app is currently being prepared for consideration by an ECO)
> Email received on decision: TBD
> Date your visa was received: TBD
> Well outside the 12 weeks advertised, escalated twice to be told that my application was in a queue and would be processed as soon as possible :-(


Update;
Email notification requesting confirmation of return address of documents - 18/10/2106!!!


----------



## kellythecat

Spouse Settlement (non-priority) Edmonton, Canada
Online submitted/paid: July 19th
Biometrics/application submitted: Aug 5
Recieved in Sheffield: Aug 9
Email result: Oct 18
Documents received: TBD

email that application has been dispatched! ohhhhhh nervous 

50 working days so far


----------



## jacobom

My timeline:

Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority; spouse using income)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - August 8, 2016
Date biometrics taken: August 10, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 12, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation email that documents received: September 21, 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## mdss

Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse, Priority
Country applying from: USA
Date application submitted online: 29 July 2016
Date biometrics taken: 4 August 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11 August 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation email that documents received: None so far


----------



## neurock15

Visa Type: Settlement Spouse (Priority) 
Country of Application: USA 
Biometric Date: 22 September 
Docs received in Sheffield: 27 September 
ECO email: 27 September 
Decision made email: 18 October 
Passport received: *in transit*


----------



## ljoekelsoey4

Country applying from: Japan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (spouse)
Date application submitted (online): 07/08/16
Date biometrics taken: 23/08/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No email received
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 25 working days
Email stating decision made: 18/10/16
Date your visa was received: 19/10/16

Thanks to everyone for your help over the last 8~ months, especially to Nyclon.

IT'S FINALLY OVER!!!


----------



## Haley&Tom3

My timeline:

Country: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
Date biometrics taken: June 27, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 11, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation email that documents received: August 11, 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision Made Email: October 19, 2016
Date your visa was received: TBD

Finally got my decision made email! Hoping for good news in the next week!


----------



## Khan2603

Country applying from: Pakistan 
Application Centre: Islamabad
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
online submission: 13/06/2016
Date biometrics taken: 20/06/2016
documentation sent 15/06/2016 Documents recieved: 16/06/2016
Application recieved: 20/06/2016
Case not straightforwardl: 10/08/2016
Call from HO: 24/08/2016
Case escalated: 21/09/2016
Decision via enquiry: 12/10/2016
Official email:17/10/2016
Call for collection: 17/10/2016
Collected: 18/10/2016
Alhumdulilah approved.


----------



## tg90

Update! Finally received a decision!

Country: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Fiance (non priority)
Date of online application: July 5 2016
Date biometrics taken: July 11 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 20, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation email that documents received: August 12, 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision Made Email: October 19, 2016
Date your visa was received: TBD

Hopefully I've been approved! Cross your fingers!


----------



## gretchendavid

Country: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
Date of online application: 04 June 2016
Date biometrics taken: 16 June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20 June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation email that documents received: 10 August 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision Made Email: 19 October 2016
Date your visa was received: TBD :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amandabracks

*Country applying from:* Brazil (Rio de Janeiro)
*Type of visa applied for:* Settlement (Priority) 
*Date application submitted (online):* 1st October 2016
*Date biometrics taken:* 10th October 2016
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Office:* 11th October 2016
*Office location processing your visa:* Bogotá, Colombia
*Projected timeline given:* 4 weeks
*Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: * -
*Decision made:* -
*Date your visa was received:* -


----------



## EnglishCM

Country: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
Date of online application: 26 June 2016
Date biometrics taken: 30 June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 July 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation email that documents received: 13 August 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision Made Email: 19 October 2016
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## julslaw

Country: Austria
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (spouse)
Date of online application: September 9 2016
Date biometrics taken: September 14 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 15 2016
Office location processing your visa: Warsaw
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision Made Email: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD

Have anyone had experience with the Warsaw office?


----------



## lhwhite412

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Spouse) - Priority*
Date application submitted online: September 13
Date Biometrics taken: September 22
Date application + supporting documents were posted: September 27
UPS confirmation of delivery: September 29
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Email received - September 30
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Email confirming decision had been made: October 18
Date your visa was received: October 20


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*Update on visa timeline*

Here it is folks...
Country: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
Date biometrics taken: 7th July 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11th July 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation email that documents received: 17th August 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision Made Email: 21 October 2016
Date your visa was received: TBD

74 working days from date docs received by Sheffield
47 working days from ECO email confirming application received

nel


----------



## Palestinian1989

Applied for my wife in Syria 

Country: Syria but applied in Beirut center in Lebanon
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
Date of online application: 23 June 2016
Date biometrics taken: 19 July 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19 July 2016
Office location processing your visa: Amman, Jordan
Confirmation email that documents received: 21 July 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision Made Email: 16 October 2016
Date your visa was received: 17 October 2016
Visa successful :whoo:

Worst 12 weeks of my life


----------



## Almasalmas

Almasalmas said:


> Country applying from: France
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority)
> Date the application was submitted 25/09/16
> Date biometrics taken: 11/10/16 Paris Confirmation email that documents received 12/10/16
> Projected timeline given: 60 Working Days E-mail "decision made" TBD


Update 
Emailed received today application processed. Will be forwarded to tlscontact. 

Very quick decision only two weeks. No calls to me or employers. 

Pray for me it's positive decision. 

Thanks


----------



## Abmat23

I applied on the 15/09/16 until now I haven't heard anything yet. No email or calls just on waiting list.
Hopefully it's good news stay positive


----------



## G&L

Nel&Jimmy said:


> Here it is folks...
> Country: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
> Date biometrics taken: 7th July 2016
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11th July 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Confirmation email that documents received: 17th August 2016
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision Made Email: 21 October 2016
> Date your visa was received: TBD
> 
> 74 working days from date docs received by Sheffield
> 47 working days from ECO email confirming application received
> 
> nel


Got our 'desicion made' email today too 🙂

Same timeline, give or take - will post on the other thread.

Now the next wait and then....do it all again when we're married next year. Wonder if we'll go priority 😂


----------



## G&L

Applied from USA (non-priority) 
Date applied online: July 10th 
Biometric: July 14th 
Email of docs received: August 12th 
Decision made email: October 21st


----------



## gretchendavid

Country: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
Date of online application: 04 June 2016
Date biometrics taken: 16 June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20 June 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation email that documents received: 10 August 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision Made Email: 19 October 2016
Date your visa was received: 21 October 2016


----------



## kellythecat

53 days from email to documents recieved


Spouse Settlement Wife (non-priority) Canada
Biometrics/application submitted at VFS Edmonton: Aug 5
Email: arrival in Sheffield: Aug 9
Email: decision made: Oct 18
Documents received: success! Oct 21


----------



## scoobies

scoobies said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): September 6th
> Date biometrics taken: September 12
> Confirmation email application was received: September 23rd
> E-mail "decision made" received: TBD
> Date your visa was received: TBD


UPDATED!!!! :amen:

Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): September 6th
Date biometrics taken: September 12th
Confirmation email application was received: September 23rd 
E-mail "decision made" received: October 22nd
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## tonightstheday

update:

Type of Application: USA/Fiance (Non-Priority)
Submitted Online Application: 19 August 2016
Biometrics: 26 August 2016
Received at Sheffield: 30 August 2016
Email confirming application being prepared for ECO: 21 September 2016
Decision Made: 24 October 2016
Passport Delivery: TBD


----------



## GlenPHX

Update!!!

Type of Application: Fiance (USA Non-Priority) 
Submitted Online Application: July 22
Biometrics: July 28
Received at Sheffield: August 3
Email confirming application being prepared for ECO: September 21
Decision Made: October 24!!!!
Passport Delivery: TBD


----------



## shannoncannon

Type of Application: Spouse, Priority
Submitted Online Application: September 26th 
Biometrics: September 29th
Received at Sheffield: October 3rd
Email confirming application being prepared for ECO: October 4th 
Decision Made: October 24!!!! THE DAY MY HUSBAND AND I MET TWO YEARS AGOOO MUST BE A SIGN
Passport Delivery: TBD


----------



## JohnRalphio

Country applied from: USA 
Type of Application: Fiance, Priority. 
Submitted Online Application: October 11th. 
Biometrics: October 20th. 
Received at Sheffield: October 24th. 
Email confirming application being prepared for ECO: October 24th Decision Made: ?? 
Passport Delivery: ??


----------



## sgkalina

What an email to receive at 2AM !!! 


Applying from: USA
Visa applied for: Settlement / Fiancé (Priority)
Online Portion Submitted: 30th Sept 2016
Date biometrics taken: 6th Oct 2016
Date docs were received by UK Border Agency office: 10th Oct 2016 (via UPS)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: 10th Oct 2016 
Email received on decision: 24 Oct 2016
Date your visa was received: TBD


Sincerely, 

Shawn
the female half of this adventure !!


----------



## almostabrit

Great News today: 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online): July 1st
Date biometrics taken: July 6th
Documents delivered to Sheffield: July 8th
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: August 15th
E-mail received from the ECO for application decision: October 24th
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
Date visa received: UPS says on the 26th!
Days since biometrics: 78 Business Days


----------



## Mrere

Country: Jordan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority)
Date of online application: 03 Oct 2016
Date biometrics taken: 04 Oct 2016
Office location processing your visa: Amman, Jordan
Confirmation email that application & documents received: 05 Oct 2016
Projected timeline given: Three weeks (15 working days)
Decision Made Email: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## elisenda

Country: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
Date of online application: 23 June 2016
Date biometrics taken: 27 June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 07 July 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation email that documents received: 10 August 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision Made Email: 19 October 2016
Date your visa was received: 23 October 2016


----------



## hamsterpotamia

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Priority: Yes
Date application submitted online: Sept, 5th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: September 9th, 2016
Date delivered to Sheffield by courier: September 22nd 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office via confirmation email: September 29th
Date of decision email: October 20th
Visa in hand: October 24th


----------



## _hrxx

Country applying from: Islamabad, Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Priority: No
Date application submitted online: 3rd June 2016
Date biometrics taken: 9th June 2016
Date delivered to Sheffield by courier: 17th June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office via tracking special delivery: 20th June 2016
Date of decision email: 25th October 2016
Date collection is going to be made: 26th October 2016
Visa approved or denied: TBD


----------



## Almasalmas

Country applying from: France
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority) 
Date the application was submitted 25/09/16
Date biometrics taken: 11/10/16 Paris Confirmation email that documents received 12/10/16
Projected timeline given: 60 Working Days E-mail "decision made" TBD

Update 
Emailed received 21/10/16 application processed. Will be forwarded to tlscontact. 



Update. Passport collected 25/10/16 visa approved in 7 working days ? None priority.


----------



## RobUKVisa

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse / non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 19th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: July 26th, 2016
Date documentation received by UK Border Agency office (via UPS): July 29th, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Email received stating online application was received and prepared for ECO: September 21st, 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Email received on decision: October 25th, 2016
Date your visa was received: ???


----------



## _hrxx

Country applying from: Islamabad, Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement
Priority: No
Date application submitted online: 3rd June 2016
Date biometrics taken: 9th June 2016
Date delivered to Sheffield by courier: 17th June 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office via tracking special delivery: 20th June 2016
Date of decision email: 25th October 2016
Date collection is going to be made: 26th October 2016
Visa approved 26th October 2016


----------



## tonightstheday

update:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance / non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Aug. 19
Date biometrics taken: Aug. 26
Date documentation received by UK Border Agency office (via UPS): Aug. 30
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Email received stating online application was received and prepared for ECO: Sept. 21
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Email received on decision: Oct. 24
Date your visa was received: Oct. 26

NOT BAD.


----------



## MrMan007

Spouse visa
Non priority
Applied from the UK
Date application was delivered the HO: 29 June, 2016
Biometric letter dated: 09 September, 2016
Biometrics done : 15 September, 2016
Processing time: 12 weeks.

Almost 18 weeks since they got the application, the 12 weeks standard processing time is misleading in a majority of cases. We should have gone with Priority.

Will update when we hear something back.


----------



## shannoncannon

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): September 26th
Date biometrics taken: September 29th
Date documentation received by UK Border Agency office (via UPS): October 3rd
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Email received stating online application was received and prepared for ECO: October 4th 
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Email received on decision: Oct. 24
Date your visa was received: Oct. 26 APPROVEDDDDDDD


----------



## GlenPHX

Final Update!!!

Type of Application: Fiance (USA Non-Priority) 
Submitted Online Application: July 22
Biometrics: July 28
Received at Sheffield: August 3
Email confirming application being prepared for ECO: September 21
Decision Made: October 24
Passport Delivery: October 26 (VISA APPROVED)


----------



## Rj88

Country applied from: USA (non priority) 
Online application: July 4
Biometric: July 11
Ups tracking doc received: July 13
Eco email confirming of doc received: August 13
Decision made: October 19
Passport delivery: October 26
VISA APPROVED


----------



## sgkalina

FIANCE VISA: ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED !!!

Applying from: USA
Visa applied for: Settlement / Fiancé (Priority)
Online Portion Submitted: 30th Sept 2016
Date biometrics taken: 6th Oct 2016
Date docs were received by UK Border Agency office: 10th Oct 2016 (via UPS)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application assigned to an ECO: 10th Oct 2016 
Email received on decision: 24 Oct 2016
Date your visa was received: 26 Oct 2016


Thanks to everyone on this forum for their help and support !!!

Sincerely, 

Shawn
the female half in this adventure


----------



## scoobies

Final update!!!!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): September 6th
Date biometrics taken: September 12
Confirmation email application was received: September 23rd 
E-mail "decision made" received: October 22nd
Date your visa was received: October 26!! APPROVED


----------



## bdewoody

Updated

Country applying from: U.S.
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 11/06/2016 (July 11th, 2016)
Date biometrics taken: 28/06/2016 (July, 28th, 2016)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 03/08/2016 (Aug 3rd, 2016)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation email that documents received: 21/09/2016 (Sep 21st, 2016)
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
*Email stating decision made: 25/10/2016 (Oct 25th, 2016)*
*Date your visa was received: 27/10/2016 (Oct 27th, 2016)*


----------



## kristinjr

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (Priority)
Date Married in Florida, USA: September 15, 2016
Date application submitted (online): September 16
Date biometrics taken: September 23
Documents delivered to Sheffield: September 30
E-mail received from the ECO confirming receipt of documents: October 3
E-mail received from the ECO for application decision: October 21
Office location processing the visa: Sheffield
Date documents left Sheffield: October 24
Date visa received: October 26, UPS' last stop of the day!
41 days total processing time

**feel free to reply directly for advice, this was painstaking and envoked a good deal of anxiety and neuroticism. We applied without the aide of a lawyer, but did go to extra lengths to submit a complete package that could not be denied with good reason. Have all of your docs ready before you file your application. Good luck!!!


----------



## gofton

Hi all - a quick update on my fiance's visa application:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance, non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 6th Oct 2016, online
Date biometrics taken: 14th Oct 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20th Oct 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Email stating a decision had been made: 27th Oct 2016
Documents/passport due for delivery: 31st Oct (UPS, using VFS)
Date your visa was received: WAITING!!


----------



## Nel&Jimmy

*Approved!!!*

Final update!!!!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date biometrics taken: July 7th 2016
Confirmation from UPS that application received by UKVI Sheffield: July 11th 2016
Confirmation email application received & being prepared for ECO: August 17th 2016
E-mail "decision made" received: October 21st 2016
Date your visa was received: October 26 2016!! 

APPROVED!!!


----------



## BTM

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement / Unmarried Partner (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): September 28th
Date biometrics taken: October 18th
Confirmation email application was received: still waiting?
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application assigned to an ECO: n/a
Email received on decision: n/a
Date your visa was received: n/a


----------



## kensP-51

Country applied from: USA
visa type: Settlement, spouse (priority)
Date of online application: October 9 2016
Date of biometrics taken: Oct 13 
Documents sent: Oct 17
Conformation of documents received and assigned an ECO: Oct 19 
Email decision made: Oct 24
Date passport received: Oct 27 (Visa Approved)

Heart wrenching process but well worth it.


----------



## amandabracks

Country applying from: Brazil (Rio de Janeiro)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Priority) 
Date application submitted (online): 1st October 2016
Date biometrics taken: 10th October 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Office: 11th October 2016
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 4 weeks
Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: 27th October 2016 at 4.15PM
Decision made: 27th October 2016 at 6.31PM
Date your visa was received: -


----------



## A.aa

*waiting..waiting*

Its nice to see the processing time and how quick some got their decision makes me stay hopeful.. My husband has applied for his visa and we are waiting for a decision. This is most definitely the worst wait in my life: not having an exact date when we will find out, no updates, no tracking service. 

Applied from: Bangladesh - Sylhet
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Settlement - husband
Office processing visa: New Deli
Projected timeline:
Application submitted online: 9th Oct 2016
Biometrics taken (all supporting documents submitted): 10 Oct 2016

Decision made email: 
Passport collected on : 

We went on the vfsglobal bangladesh website where it showed the processing time (which is updated on a weekly basis by the looks of it) and it states that settlement visa takes 23 working days for week ending 21 Oct 2016.

All the best for those who have applied and still waiting for a decision
and congratulations to those who have been granted!


----------



## JAANE29

Country applying from: Manila, Philippines. 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - spouse and dependent (Non-Priority). Date application submitted (in person): 14th September. 
Date biometrics taken: 14th September. Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines. 
SMS confirming application forwarded to UKVI: 14th September 
Email requesting payment of IHS of dependent: 15th September 
Email requesting further documents: 22nd September. 
Email and SMS received on decision: 26th October 
Date your visa was received: 29th October

APPROVED!!!! 

30 working days for decision email
33 working days for visa


----------



## JessFarnworth

Update!

Country applied from: USA (non-priority)

Online Application: August 18th

Biometrics: August 22nd

Docs received in Sheffield: August 26th

Email stating your app is being prepared by ECO: September 20th

Decision made email: October 29th

Passport delivery: TBD

praying night and day for everyone on this forum. No one should be away from their loved ones! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradanie

Yay jess and I are the same!

UPDATE

USA fiancé (non priority)
biometrics: sept 6
Docs received per UPS: sept 8
Confirmation email: sept 21
Decision made email: oct 29
Docs in hand: TBD

Really looks like they are picking up the pace ??


----------



## JessFarnworth

Update!

Country applied from: USA settlement spouse (non-priority)

Online Application: August 18th

Biometrics: August 22nd

Docs received in Sheffield: August 26th

Email stating your app is being prepared by ECO: September 20th

Decision made email: October 29th

Passport delivery: TBD


----------



## Clarkey77

*UK Fiance Visa Timeline*

Hello All, just joined this forum but I have read a lot of threads and it is comforting to know there are so many of you who are also going through this process just like me .

Here is my timeline:

Country applying from: Kingston Jamaica
Visa Type: UK Fiance Settlement
Priority: No
Online Application submitted: Friday 19th August 2016
Biometrics completed: Wednesday 24th August 2016
Documents sent to Sheffield: Tuesday 30th August 2016
Documents recieved by Sheffield and being prepared: Thursday 1st September 2016
Process time: 12 weeks from online Application
Decision made email: Pending
Visa decision: Pending

On Friday 28th October, it was ten (10) weeks, since my online application was submitted.


----------



## abci

Hi Nyclon / Joppa, 

I just want to double check that I can apply to renew my spouse Visa from the 23rd of February 2017 (i.e 30 months minus 28 days since I arrive UK)?

I arrived UK on 23 Sept 2014 on a fiance Visa got married a month after and switched to spouse Visa end of October 2014.

Thanks


----------



## nyclon

abci said:


> Hi Nyclon / Joppa,
> 
> I just want to double check that I can apply to renew my spouse Visa from the 23rd of February 2017 (i.e 30 months minus 28 days since I arrive UK)?
> 
> I arrived UK on 23 Sept 2014 on a fiance Visa got married a month after and switched to spouse Visa end of October 2014.
> 
> Thanks


Read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## Iowa1984

*Will it ever come*

USA settlement (non priority)
Online application: June 13th
biometrics: June 28th
Docs received per UPS: July 4th
Confirmation email: August 16th
Decision made email: still waiting 
Docs in hand: still waiting 

85 days on Monday, becoming disheartened seeing August and September non-priority receiving there decision made emails.


----------



## Joppa

It's 30 months from when you got your leave to remain as spouse, minus 28 days. So it will be around the beginning of April 2017.


----------



## ctyler

Updaaaate \o/

Country applying from: Brazil (São Paulo)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife (Priority) 
Date application submitted (online): 29th September 2016
Date biometrics taken: 03rd October 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Office: 04th October 2016
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 4 weeks
Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: 13th October 2016
Decision made: 14th October 2016
Date your visa was received: 31st October 2016 - Approved


----------



## gofton

*Non-priority fiance visa approved in less than a month*

Just got my approved Fiance visa back today!! (and our specified travel date for January 2017 is on the visa).

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance, non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 6th Oct 2016, online
Date biometrics taken: 14th Oct 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20th Oct 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Email stating a decision had been made: 27th Oct 2016
Documents/passport due for delivery: 31st Oct (UPS, using VFS)
Date your visa was received: 31st October

arty:arty:


----------



## keefm5a

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse (husband) - Priority
Date application submitted (online): October 14, 2016
Date biometrics taken: October 25, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 26, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 6-8 weeks
Date your visa was received: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mrere

Here is my wife's timeline:

Country applied from: Amman-Jordan
Type of Application: Spouse (Priority)
Submitted Online Application: 04/10/2016
Submitted Documents & Biometrics: 05/10/2016
Received at the Brith Embassy & Email Confirm: 06/10/2016
Decision Made: 31/10/2016
Passport picked up:31/10/2016


----------



## alynn90

USA Spouse- non priority

Online application- 8/29
Biometrics- 9/2
Delivered to Sheffield - 9/5
Confirmation email - 9/21
Decision made- 11/1



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mersheena

My Wife's timeline:

Country applying from: Mauritius
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse - Priority
Date application submitted (online): 16th October 2016
Date biometrics taken: 24th October 2016
Received by UKVI: 25th October 2016
Projected timeline given: 3 weeks
Decision made email: 1st November 2016
Passport delivery: Waiting on the passport, really nervous. Praying it's good news.


----------



## AnOceanApart

UPDATE!

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 15
Date biometrics taken: August 31
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 1
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
Date your visa was received: *Picking it up tomorrow!!!!*

Note: I didn't receive a Decision Made email, as sometimes happens!


----------



## scottishjay

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouce
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10/09/16, posted 15/09/16
Date biometrics taken: 14/09/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/09/16
Confirmation email that documents received: 26/09/16
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Standard, up to 12 weeks
*DECISION MADE EMAIL: 02/11/16*
Date your visa was received: -

Omg i'm so nervous. Surely it's good news that its been approved so fast, but oh god im so so damn nervous.


----------



## Complicatedlife

Country applying from: Canada Toronto
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority) 
Date application submitted (online): September 17
Date biometrics taken: September 19
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 20
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks


----------



## sophiessb

i am applying for a first extensions after marriage is it okay to apply in person any time after marriage


----------



## JessFarnworth

JessFarnworth said:


> Update!
> 
> Country applied from: USA (non-priority)
> 
> Online Application: August 18th
> 
> Biometrics: August 22nd
> 
> Docs received in Sheffield: August 26th
> 
> Email stating your app is being prepared by ECO: September 20th
> 
> Decision made email: October 29th
> 
> Passport delivery: November 2nd!
> Visa approved!!!
> 
> I had a bit of a nightmare as my package was damaged during transit! My passport with the visa sticker inside was fine but the paper that came with it was all torn up! Had to tape it back together :/
> But whatever! Visa approved! I can finally go home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnOceanApart

*FINAL UPDATE!!!!*

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 15
Date biometrics taken: August 31
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 1
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Nov 2

     *APPROVED!!!!*


----------



## afterthree

Country applying from: Canada 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Civil Partner (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 15th August 2016
Date biometrics taken: 30th August 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown (no email received)
Office location processing visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 3 - 4 weeks
Decisions made email: None received
Date your visa was received: 2 November 2016 - picked up at VFS office in Toronto

Visa Approved.


----------



## britishbengali

Here is my wife's timeline:
Spouse visa settlement visa to live with me in England 
2nd application
1st one failed in Jan 2016 as hadnt shown part time wages being deposited into bank

Country applied from: Bangladesh
Submitted Online Application: 21/09/2016
Submitted Documents & Biometrics: 29/09/2016

Decision Made: 02/11/2016
Passport picked up:02/11/2016

My wife didnt recieve a email about this only a text message the first time we applied in
Janurary 2016 when it was refused she recvd 3 emails asking her to pick up her passport
both decisions were done in New Delhi India.


----------



## quitter

*update!!!*

country applying from: Usa
type of visa applied for: Spouse visa (non-priority)
date application submitted (online or in person): 11 august, 2016
date biometrics taken: 16 august, 2016
date documentation was received by uk border agency office: 18 august, 2016
confirmation email that documents received: 20 september, 2016
office location processing your visa: Sheffield, uk
projected timeline given: Standard - up to 12 weeks
*email saying decision made and sending documents back - 3 november, 2016*
date your visa was received: Tba


----------



## alynn90

USA Spouse- non priority

Online application- 8/29
Biometrics- 9/2
Delivered to Sheffield - 9/5
Confirmation email - 9/21
Decision made- 11/1
Visa recd- 11/3


VISA GRANTED!!!
Flying home the 18th!!!

Thanks to everyone on this forum. Helped keep my sanity knowing that others were going through the same as I was.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobom

Final timeline!

Type of visa applied for: Settlement (non-priority; spouse using income)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - August 8, 2016
Date biometrics taken: August 10, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 12, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Confirmation email that documents received: September 21, 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision Made Email: November 1, 2016
Date your visa was received: November 3, 2016 (Approved!)


----------



## amandabracks

Country applying from: Brazil (Rio de Janeiro)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Priority) 
Date application submitted (online): 1st October 2016
Date biometrics taken: 10th October 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency Office: 11th October 2016
Office location processing your visa: Bogotá, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 4 weeks
Application assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: 27th October 2016 at 4.15PM
Decision made: 27th October 2016 at 6.31PM
Date your visa was received: 3rd November 2016


Sorry! VISA APPROVED!!!


----------



## JohnRalphio

Got the email at 6am!!!


Country applied from: USA 
Type of Application: Fiance, Priority. 
Submitted Online Application: October 11th. 
Date of Biometrics: October 20th. 
Documents received at Sheffield: October 24th. 
Email confirming application being prepared for ECO: October 24th 
Email received requesting further documents: October 28th
Email that a decision has been made: November 4, 2016!!!!!
Passport Delivery: TBD

I cant believe it was done so fast.


----------



## scottishjay

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouce
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10/09/16, posted 15/09/16
Date biometrics taken: 14/09/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19/09/16
Confirmation email that documents received: 26/09/16
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: Standard, up to 12 weeks
*DECISION MADE EMAIL: 02/11/16*
Date your visa was received: 04/11/16

update: VISA APPROVED!! arty:arty:arty:arty:

Valid from the 3rd of December.


----------



## mftruglio

So happy this is the last time I'll need to reply to one of these threads! My husband and I are having our ceremonial wedding on the 6th and I'm thrilled we can fly back to the UK together on the 8th!

Online application: Aug 9th
Biometrics: Aug 12th
Docs Received: Aug 17th
ECO preparation email: Sept 20th
Visa Decision email: Nov 3rd
Visa Received: Nov 4th!

Best of luck to those still waiting!!


----------



## CAlove

UPDATE!!! 💃💃💃

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority) 
Date application submitted (online): 16th September
Date biometrics taken: 20th September
Documents sent: 20th September
Confirmation email that documents received: 22nd September
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
E-mail "decision made" received: 1st November
Visa received: 3rd November

So grateful the wait was only a little over 30 days, but feel so bad for those of you still waiting from the summer! Hoping everyone gets good news soon!!!


----------



## aaliyahxahmed

*Spouse Visa For My Husband*

Spouse Visa For My Husband
Visa Centre: Islamabad
Visa Type: Spouse Visa Non-Priority
Online Application: 04/10/2016
Biometrics: 10/10/2016
Posted Application To Sheffield: 10/10/2016
Received At Sheffield: 11/10/2016
Email Confirming Receipt Of Application: 11/10/2016
Documents Returned: 15/10/2016 (No Email Notification). Just A Letter Stating Copies Have Been Taken.
Status Update Requested: 18/10/2016
Status Update: Yet To Be Assessed By ECO
Status Update Requested: 31/10/2016
Status Update: Yet To Be Assessed By ECO
Passport Collection Email: 04/11/2016
Status Update Requested: 04/11/2016
Status Update: Decision Made
Passport Collected: 07/11/2016
Decision: Visa Granted 

Alhumdulillah!


----------



## JohnRalphio

Final Update!

Country applied from: USA 
Type of Application: Fiance, Priority Service
Submitted Online Application: October 11th. 
Date of Biometrics: October 20th. 
Documents received at Sheffield: October 24th. 
Email confirming application being prepared for ECO: October 24th 
Email received requesting further documents: October 28th
Email that a decision has been made: November 4
Passport Delivery: November 7, 2016
Decision: VISA APPROVED!!!!!!

It's valid from the 23rd of November, so one last Thanksgiving with my family here. Then back to Leicester and we can plan the rest of our March wedding!


----------



## BTM

*Update*

Update for those interested

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement / Unmarried Partner (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): September 28th
Date biometrics taken: October 18th
Confirmation email application was received: n/a
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application assigned to an ECO: n/a
Email received requesting further documents: : November 8th, 2016
Email received on decision: n/a
Date your visa was received: n/a


----------



## Homesick Lady

Country applied from: Saudi Arabia - Jedddah

Type of Application: Settlement,Wife, non-priority

Submitted Online Application: September 12th. 

Date of Biometrics and submitting documents at VFS: September 14th.

Email confirming documents forwarded to UKVI-Riyadh:September 14th

Email informing documents start being Assessed By ECO:September 18th

Email requesting further documents with deadline 3 November: October 20th

Submitting the further documents : October 27th

Email that a decision has been made: November 6

Pick up the passport: November 8, 2016

Decision: Got the Visa 

Wish the best for all!


----------



## fpatel10

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement /Married (non priority)
Date application submitted (online): May 5 
Date biometrics taken: May 10 2016
Confirmation email application was received: May 11
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Non-straightforward Email : Day 58 August 1
Email received on decision: Nov 7
Date your visa was received: Nov 9 valid from Nov 4 - Dec 4


----------



## Rey S.

Hello all!

Here is my updated timeline:

*County Applying from: Kazakhstan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement-Husband (non-priority, TLSContact)
Processing Location: Almaty, Kazakhstan
Date of Application submitted: Aug 19, 2016
Date of Biometrics taken: Aug 24, 2016
Documents received in Istanbul: Aug 26, 2016
Case not straightforward: 04 Nov 2016
Decision made email: 09 Nov 2016
Passport returned and visa issued on: 10 Nov 2016*

So. Emotionally. Tired. Good luck to you all!

Rey S.


----------



## Lulucatt

Update

Country applying from. ...Uganda
(Processed from Pretoria South Africa )
Type of visa....Spouse (Wife) non priority
Date of online application. .23/8/16
Date of biometrics....25/8/16
Date of documents receipt. .26/8/16
Decision made email....07/11/16

Visa approved 09/11/16
Visa valid from 04/11/16 -04/12/16

This forum is indeed Heaven sent..Thank you all for the advise. May God help those who haven't received their visas

A thank you to our spouses/partners for the not so easy running up and down collecting all necessary documents. ..also the emotional and financial stress it comes with..it is all worth it in the end
A big thumb up to us the applicants who also brave the long distance. ..it ain't for the faint hearted

Again thank you all


----------



## danboy

Country applying from: Iran
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non-priority) 
Date biometrics taken: 21th Aug - Tehran
Confirmation email that documents received: 22nd Aug - Abu Dhabi visa application centre.
Projected timeline given: 60 Working Days
Asked for more document: 20 Oct
Very strange one: *We haven't receive any email about decision *

BUT

We received passport and visa Today. 14-11-2016

59 Working Days,

Thanks to everyone in this forum

Good luck to whoever waiting for visa.


----------



## AmeriBrum

Country applying from: USA (Processed in Sheffield)
Type of visa: Fiancé (Settlement, non priority)
Date of online application: 6/10/16
Date of biometrics: 11/10/16
Date of documents received email: 26/10/16
Email stating they did not have a courier number to return documents: 11/11/16
New courier number bought and emailed to visa office: 11/11/16
Decision made email: 14/11/16
UPS Expects delivery of passport and decision: 16/11/16


----------



## Asella

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): November 7th, 2016 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: November 14th, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: n/a
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: n/a
Date your visa was received: n/a

Husband & I are so so so relieved to finally have everything finished and sent off. Now we wait!! Best of wishes to the others who are waiting as well.


----------



## swanpat

APPLICATION TIMELINE - Kingston Jamaica 
Visa type: Spouse Settlement (husband)- non priority 
Date submitted online: 4.9.16
(Projected time 12 weeks = 27.11.16)
Date for Biometric: 6.9.16 
Date posted to Sheffield: (Royal mail Special Del) 8.9.16
Email confirmation + Date received in Sheffield 13.9.16 (online form)
On 26.10.16 email from Sheffield requesting additional information 
Date: 11.11.16 email stating Passport ready for collection from VAC Kingston (50 days) almost 10 weeks.
OUTCOME Date: 14.11.16 - Visa successful/ granted?. decision made on 9.11.16

Just would like to say a HUGE thank you for all the informative answers to all the enquiries posted on this forum. The reponses from the advisors really helped me to submit a successful visa settlement application for my husband. Thanks again for the expert knowledge that's been shared.


----------



## Abmat23

Country applying from. ...Uganda

(Processing in Pretoria South Africa )

Type of visa....Spouse (Wife) non priority

Date of online application. .15/09/16

Date of biometrics....30/09/16

Date of documents: 26/09/16

Email: yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance 09/11/16

Decision made email....N/A

Visa approved: N/A

I haven't received any email yet stating it's under process. This waiting is hecticersevere:ersevere:


----------



## Asella

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): November 7th, 2016 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: November 14th, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 16th, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: n/a
Date your visa was received: n/a


Update: Documents made it to Sheffield today!!


----------



## keefm5a

Updated:

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse (husband) - Priority
Date application submitted (online): October 14, 2016
Date biometrics taken: October 25, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 26, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 6-8 weeks
Decision made e-mail: November 16, 2016 
Date your visa was received: November 17, 2016. Successful!

Thank you so much for this forum and everyone who commented. Since I'll have to go through similar processes over the next bunch of years, I expect I'll be hanging around here for awhile longer. Best of luck to everyone going through this crazy journey!


----------



## BTM

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement / Unmarried Partner (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): September 28th
Date biometrics taken: October 18th
Confirmation email application was received: n/a
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application assigned to an ECO: n/a
Email received requesting further documents: : November 8th, 2016
Submitted requested scanned documents via email: November 8th, 2016
Email received on decision: November 16th, 2016
Date your visa was received: November 17th, 2016 Successful :cheer2:


----------



## Flo30

Country applying from: Ghana
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse (husband) - Non Priority
Date application submitted: 8th March 2016
Date biometrics taken: 15th March 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12wks
Decision made e-mail: 7th June 2016 
Date your visa was received: 10th June 2016 REJECTED
Appeal evidence submitted to Tribunal in Leicester: 29th June 2016
Letter from Tribunal asking UKVI to submit evidence bundle: 25th August 2016 - they were given 28 days (this is a good sign as the tribunal sees your new evidence as being strong enough to win, they usually get 3months to submit evidence)
Chased Tribunal for Evidence bundle copy from UKVI: 26th September - still no bundle
UKVI Notice of Withdrawal: 7th October
Email from UKVI advising original decision overturned and visa granted: 1st November 2016 (we never did receive an evidence bundle - they obviously couldn't argue with our evidence:
Passport and IHS payment submitted: 3rd November
Email from UKVI saying passport dispatched: 16th November
Passport received: 18th November with travel to the UK tomorrow!


----------



## Hourglass6790

Hello everyone please help not sure what this means :-
my timeline is as follows
Spouse non priority 
Jamaica
Online app 21 September 2016
Biometrics 13 October 2016
Sent to Sheffield 13th October 
Email saying visa in process 26 October 2016
Emailed them 4th November for update got same day response saying in progress
Emailed again today and they replied 
"found that the application has been referred to another
authority for enquiries or a final decision"


----------



## Mak1980

So here's my timeline:

Country applying from: - Dubai (UAE)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th September (online)
Date biometrics taken: 15th September
"Your UK visa application is now being prepared for assessment by an ECO" message received - 18th September
Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi (UAE)
Projected timeline given: 60 Working days
Decision made email - Never received.
Passport ready for collection SMS received - 17th November
Date your visa was received: 18th November

It's approved!!!! Thank you so much to everyone here in this forum for your help.

Just for other people's information - I had two mistakes on my printed application form which I just crossed off and signed besides them. Was kinda panicking because of that. But it's all well now. So relieved!!


----------



## RiDi

*My Spouse Visa expiring on 27th of Feb 2017, when can i apply for extension?*

Hi There,

My Spouse visa is due on the 27th of Feb 2017, And i arrived into the UK on the 20th of July 2014. 
When can i apply for the extension? I would like to know the exact date if possible please.


One more thing, I had traveled to Africa on the 28th of August 2016 for 3 weeks (22 days), Does that matter into the 30th anniversary when applying? 

I would really appreciate if someone could guide me into this.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa

30-month anniversary of your UK arrival is 20th January 2017, so 28 days before is 23rd December 2016.
No, short holidays are fine.


----------



## RiDi

Thanks alot for your quick response Joppa.

So i would be ok to apply on the 23rd December 2016. 

Would it be too late to apply in Feb 2017? I am planning to post my application on the 3rd of Feb 2017.


----------



## Joppa

You can apply right up to visa expiry (in order to preserve your in-country right for appeal; rules are changing soon though).


----------



## RiDi

Does that mean it will be too late to apply? Because i am waiting for some documents to come in.


----------



## Bosna

Hi everybody..my hubby entered UK on a spousa visa 24 October 2015 when is the latest date he can apply for FLM? Expires JUNe 2018


----------



## nyclon

Bosna said:


> Hi everybody..my hubby entered UK on a spousa visa 24 October 2015 when is the latest date he can apply for FLM? Expires JUNe 2018


Read the first post in the sticky.


----------



## bgitouk

Country applying from: Bridgetown, Barbados via Kingston, Jamaica
Type of visa applied for: Settlement / Husband (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 5th July
Date biometrics taken: 12th July
Confirmation email application was received: 19th July
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application assigned to an ECO: 19th July
Not Straightforward Email: 30th September (Day 58 from Biometrics)
Interview of Employer: 19th October (Day 71)
Interview of Sponsor: 19th October (Day 71)
Escalated to MP: 8th November (Day 85) - Received email same day with an estimated 4 week response time
Call from MP: 21st November (Day 94) advising visa had been granted
Date of documents returned from Sheffield: 23rd November (Day 97)
Date your visa was received: 25th November (Day 98)
Dates of Visa: 19th November - 19th December - Decision was made on a Saturday, but technically 93 working days.

Husband flying home Tuesday... Can't wait to see him


----------



## Ketsia243

Hello I would like to apply to extend my visa which expire on The 30th January, as a family of a settled person ! Can I apply to extend like 2weeks before the end of my visa? Thank you


----------



## Lapidus

*spouse visa renew date*

My wife's spouse visa expires on 29 may 2017. She arrived in the UK on 27th september 2014. she is on 33 months visa. Since then we have a daughter of 6 months old who already got her british passport 

Am I correct in understanding that I can apply for her FLR(M) anytime after 1st february 2017? I need to know the documents to support the application.

Thank you.


----------



## nyclon

Lapidus said:


> My wife's spouse visa expires on 29 may 2017. She arrived in the UK on 27th september 2014. she is on 33 months visa. Since then we have a daughter of 6 months old who already got her british passport
> 
> Am I correct in understanding that I can apply for her FLR(M) anytime after 1st february 2017? I need to know the documents to support the application.
> 
> Thank you.


No, that's not correct. Read the 1st post in the sticky.

If you have any other questions, ask them on the general forum or do a forum search.


----------



## sn27

Hello, I want to update my UK visa timeline here as when I was going through the agony of being clueless, posts on this forum really helped. Its my time to give back 
I am an Indian expat living in Switzerland.

1. I applied for the Visa to UK on 16th Of November and the Visa center people in Zurich told me to rather go for priority visa thing, but I had to do it online and I for some reason could not at that time.
2. On 16th itself I received email from TLS contact that the application has been transferred to the UK Visa and immigration
3. On 17th, I received email that my application has been received by the UK visa and immigration.
4. On 24th I received email that my application is being sent back from courier.
5. On 25th I was expecting the courier (i changed it to 28th as I could not be available to sigh it myself on 25th )
6. On 28th I received my documents back along with the Visa for 6 months.

I want to mention that it basically took 5 working days to get the decision on my visa application and about 10 days when the courier was expected. It is pretty fast and I think I got lucky.

The "track your application" is not very efficient as the decision made still shows the red button.
I had not submitted the bank statements but only my salary slip for the last 6 months. Also I added the conference registration,which I am going to. 
I hope my story adds some more confidence in you about your own visa waiting time because it is pretty much a blackhole where we don't know whom to contact except for the TLS contact formular, and if they reply, what they say is -we have no idea, knowledge or any information about what is happening with your visa (or to that effect). If the email says the documents are returned to you that sure means the decision has been made but the outcome is unknown till you check the returned passport.
good luck while waiting to receive your documents back.

Best,
sn27
Zurich


----------



## SparksFly1

Country applying from: Cameroon
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24/10/16
Date biometrics taken: 24/10/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 01/11/16
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 Days
Date your visa was received: n/a

This waiting is killing us. Really want the visa to come through before Christmas. Do you think we have a chance?


----------



## sunshine26

Hello.

So, the anniversary of when you entered on the Spouse visa is where you count from right?

Unfortunatley when we first entered on the spouse visa the officer put a stamp on the old Tier 5 visa which was still valid, and so the spouse visa wasn't stamped until 6 months later.

Do we go from that date (the stamp on the visa) or try and explain about the other stamp? Obviously that stamp shows a date after the spouse visa was granted..but still.

Or is there a helpline for this kind of stuff?!

Thanks a million


----------



## Joppa

Don't worry about it. They will take the date you entered the country after the spouse visa was issued.


----------



## Asella

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): November 7th, 2016 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: November 14th, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 16th, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made e-mail: December 1st, 2016
Date your visa was received: n/a


----------



## HSC888

Country applying from: Abidjan, Ivory Coast (Cote d'Ivoire)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement / Husband (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 5th October
Date biometrics taken: 12th October 
Confirmation email application was received: 14th October
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application assigned to an ECO: 14th October
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks/ 60 working days
Decision made e-mail: n/a
Date your visa was received: n/a

The wait is actually making me so anxious, I am praying we can spend Christmas and New Year together.


----------



## Hourglass6790

my timeline is as follows 
Spouse non priority 
Applicant country Jamaica 
Online app 21 September 2016 Biometrics 13 October 2016 
Docs Sent to Sheffield 13th October Email saying visa in process 26 October 2016


----------



## Hourglass6790

my timeline is as follows 
Spouse non priority 
Applicant country Jamaica 
Online app 21 September 2016 Biometrics 13 October 2016 
Docs Sent to Sheffield 13th October Email saying visa in process 26 October 2016
Husband got a call: 2nd December


----------



## Atif89

So here's my timeline:

Country applying from: - Dubai (UAE)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th October 2016(online)
Date biometrics taken: 13th October 2016
"Your UK visa application is now being prepared for assessment by an ECO" Email received - 16th October 2016
Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi (UAE)
Projected timeline given: 60 Working days


----------



## kaza786

Country applying from: *bangladesh*
Type of visa applied for: *Spouse Visa*
Date application submitted online: *9/11/2016*
Date biometrics taken and Apllication Submited in Syhlet, Bangladesh on *16-11-2016*
Office location processing your visa: *New Dehli India*
Projected timeline given: *4 weeks*
Decision made e-mail: *01/12/2016*
Date your visa was received: *04/12/2016*
Alhamdulillah!!


----------



## Hourglass6790

my timeline is as follows 
Spouse non priority 
Jamaica 
Online app 21 September 2016 Biometrics 13 October 2016 
Sent to Sheffield 13th October 
Email saying visa in process 26 October 2016 
Emailed them 4th November for update got same day response saying in progress Emailed again today and they replied "found that the application has been referred to another authority for enquiries or a final decision
2nd December husband got a call
5th December status email says decision been made 
Decision email N/A
Passport received N/A


----------



## Asella

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): November 7th, 2016 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: November 14th, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 16th, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made e-mail: December 1st, 2016
Date your visa was received: December 5th, 2016 

*APPROVED!! *


----------



## Hourglass6790

my timeline is as follows 
Spouse non priority 
Jamaica 
Online app 21 September 2016 Biometrics 13 October 2016 
Sent to Sheffield 13th October 
Email saying visa in process 26 October 2016 
Emailed them 4th November for update got same day response saying in progress Emailed again today and they replied "found that the application has been referred to another authority for enquiries or a final decision
2nd December husband got a call
5th December status email says decision been made 
7th December Received original sponsor documents back
Decision email N/A
Passport received N/A


----------



## mkmc0409

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Fiance)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 21st October 2016
Date biometrics taken: 24th October 2016
SMS that documentation has been forwarded to UKVI: 24th October 2016 (5pm)
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks via VFS Singapore
Date decision email was received: n/a
Date your visa was received: n/a 

It's been 30 working days now, and I know this still falls within the 12 weeks threshold, but I'm starting to feel really uneasy! Especially with Christmas and the New Year coming up. We also planned for me to travel second week of January. 
Really hoping for some good news soon!!? 

Anyone else applied from Singapore?


----------



## lasanja

Country applying from: Bosnia and Herzegovina 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (applying as a wife) - non priority
Date application submitted (online): 11 Nov 2016
Date biometrics taken: 17 Nov 2016 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 Nov 2016 
Office location processing your visa: Warsaw, Poland
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Date your visa was received: N/A


----------



## Hourglass6790

my timeline is as follows 
Spouse non priority 
Jamaica 
Online app 21 September 2016 Biometrics 13 October 2016 
Sent to Sheffield 13th October 
Email saying visa in process 26 October 2016 
Emailed them 4th November for update got same day response saying in progress Emailed again today and they replied "found that the application has been referred to another authority for enquiries or a final decision
2nd December husband got a call
5th December status email says decision been made 
Passport received 8th Dec 
Visa Granted


----------



## rusalum

Applied for my husband in tanzania

Country applying from - Tanzania 

Type of visa.....Spouse visa (husband) Non-priority

Date of online application 27.10.2016 

Biometrics taken.17.11.2016 

Office location processing your visa: Pretoria

Received email from UKBA Documents Received: 18.11.2016

Decision made email: Pending

Visa received: Pending


----------



## ccarl076

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): November 19th, 2016 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: November 21st, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Received two e-mails one on November 22nd, 2016 and another on November 25th, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made e-mail: December 14th, 2016
Date your visa was received: n/a


----------



## TrixieStephens

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement PRIORITY
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 07/12/2016
Date biometrics taken: 12/12/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/12/2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given:?
Date your visa was received:?


----------



## KR258

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority processing
Date application submitted: Online 28/11/2016 (from Bangalore)
Date biometrics taken: 30/11/2016 in Chennai (and handed in documents)
Office location processing your visa: Deputy British High Commission Chennai
Projected timeline given:15 days max
Date your visa was received: 9th December 2016! 
Working days taken inc delivery: 7 days 

My husband and I will be celebrating Christmas together now!
Thanks especially to Toby for your help and advice re application in India and your quick replies. Thanks for Nyclon and Joppa for helping everyone out too on this forum. 

Would definitely recommend Priority processing too btw, expensive but worth it as cuts down the excruciating wait to hear back!! 

Hope everyone hears back soon re their applications and hope they're successful.


----------



## Abmat23

Country applying from. ...Uganda

(Processing in Pretoria South Africa )

Type of visa....Spouse (Wife) non priority

Date of online application. .15/09/16

Date of biometrics....30/09/16

Date of documents: 26/09/16

Email from Sheffield: They can not find a link to my documents 24/10/16 

Email: yet to be assessed by an Entry Clearance 09/11/16

Email: Not straightforward 15/12/16
Same day email: Sheffield hasn't yet sent my documents to South Africa 15/12/16

They are requesting for copies of my documents in order to prevent the delay 58working days now 

Escalated to the relevant department for farther investigation : 15/12/16

Decision made email....N/A

Visa approved: N/A

This is now worrying me a lot what if Sheffield lost all my documents I'm so worried moreover I don't have any copies???

Is there anyone facing the same problem?


----------



## criseley

Anybody looking to submit an application in South America... it looks like now is a good time! Can't believe how quickly it's been processed.

Country applying from: Mexico (Mexico City)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
Date application submitted: Online 08/12/2016
Date biometrics taken: 13/12/2016
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Documents received by office: 14/12/2016
Assigned to an ECO: 15/12/2016
Decision made e-mail: 16/12/2016

On track to hopefully receive a decision by early next week!


----------



## kq005163

Country applying from: Pakistan
type of visa applied: spouse wife (NON-priority)
Date application submitted: 02/06/2016
Biometrics taken: 13/06/2016
Documents received in sheffiled: 24/06/2016
Not straightforward email received: 31/08/2016
MP involved: 09/11/2016
Employer received a phone call from home office: 03/12/2016
Sponsor received a phone call fom home office: 03/12/2016
supporting documents received: 12/12/2016
Status update says decision has been made: 12/12/2016
passport received: 16/12/2016

Visa Approved


----------



## eagleyes

*We have a Visa!*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (applying as a wife) - priority
Date application submitted (online): 18 Nov 2016
Date biometrics taken: 22 Nov 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office (via UPS): 24 Nov 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: None
Date of Decision Email: 14 Dec 2016 - 7am (EST)
Date your visa was received (via UPS): 16 Dec 2016 - 12pm (EST)


----------



## kmathews03

Visa Approved after TWO previous refusals. 


Visa #1, fiancé visa (non-priority) USA
Application date: July 6, 2016
Biometrics: July 6, 2016
Date delivered by UPS: July 8, 2016
Date received by ECO: August 16, 2016
Decision made date: October 20, 2016
Date application received with Refusal: October 26, 2016 

Visa #2 fiancé visa (priority) 
Application date: October 28
Biometrics: November 3
Date delivered by UPS: November 8
Date received by ECO: November 9
Decision made date: November 10
Date application received with Refusal: November 14

Visa #3 fiancé (priority) 
Application date: November 16
Biometrics: November 18
Date delivered by UPS: November 22
Date received by ECO: November 22
Decision made date: December 14
Date application received: December 16, APPROVED!


----------



## adinx

*Priority Application after Refusal*

Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): November 15th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: November 17th, 2016
Documents posted to Sheffield: November 17th, 2016
Date of Receipt of Documents in Sheffield: November 18th, 2016
Confirmation email application was received from VAC: November 21st, 2016
Confirmation email application was received from UKVI: November 22nd, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Email from Sheffield "Decision Made": December 14th, 2016
Documents returned from Sheffield: December 15th, 2016
Passport Collection: December 16th, 2016

VISA APPROVED!!!
Visa approval date: December 13th, 2016

Time taken: 18 working days


----------



## TrixieStephens

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement PRIORITY
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 07/12/2016
Date biometrics taken: 12/12/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/12/2016 UPS, 17/12/16 Email from UKVI
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks for non-priority
Date your visa was received:?


----------



## ccarl076

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): November 19th, 2016 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: November 21st, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Received two e-mails one on November 22nd, 2016 and another on November 25th, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made e-mail: December 14th, 2016
Date your visa was received: December 17th, 2016 (APPROVED!) I had to go to DHL myself to pick it up because they made a mistake on my address. But all that matters is that it all worked out!

Thank you so much everyone for posting your timelines. It kept me sane comparing what was happening to me with everyone else. Best of luck to anyone still going through it.


----------



## Bajan

Am new here and this is my timeline
Country applying from :Ghana
Type of visa applied for :Family settlement(non-priority)
Date of application submitted online:21st October,2016
Date biometrics taken:21st November,2016
Date documentation was received :23rd November
Date supporting documents were sent:25th November,2016
Date supporting documents were received by Sheffield :n/a
Projected timeline given:60 days
Decision made email:Not yet
Date your visa was received not yet

Can someone please help me count the days so far


----------



## lonelyhappyjoy

This is my timeline
Applying from UK
03/2015 -applied flrm unmarried
05/2015 -was refused(only living together for 11mos)
06/2015 - consulted solicitor and filed again with right of appeal
06/2015- appealed
05/2016- received notice of date of oral hearing
12/2016- date of hearing
Still waiting for the tribunal judge decision , hoping for the good outcome as we already met the 2 yrs living together on the date of the hearing.


----------



## whatahw

Country applying from: Tokyo, Japan
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit (Spouse)
Date application submitted (online): October 14th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: November 11th, 2016
Documents posted to Manila: November 11th, 2016
Date of Receipt of Documents in Manila: No receipt received
Confirmation email application was received from UKVI: No email received
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Email from Manila "Decision Made": No email received
Email from VFS Tokyo "visa received": December 14th, 2016
Documents returned from Manila: December 14th, 2016
Passport Collection: December 15th, 2016


----------



## mrskay

Hi Joppa,

I'm here on a spouse visa from the USA. My spouse is British.
My visa expires June 2017. So the earliest I can submit my FLR(M) is 28 days prior? To ensure a smooth process, I want to make sure I have everything ready to submit at the earliest date possible.


----------



## Joppa

When did you enter UK on your existing spouse visa? Then add 30 months and subtract 28 days, to arrive at the earliest you can apply.


----------



## mrskay

Ok, I arrived mid-October 2014, so I can apply as soon as this March! Thank you!


----------



## nyclon

mrskay said:


> Ok, I arrived mid-October 2014, so I can apply as soon as this March! Thank you!


Read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## mrskay

Found it, thanks!


----------



## Micha07

Hi everyone. I am new here and this is my timeline
Country applying from :Mauritius
Type of visa applied for :Family settlement(priority)
Date of application submitted online:22nd Novembber,2016
Date biometrics taken:28th November,2016
Date supporting documents were sent:28th Nov,2016
Date supporting documents was received by UKBA (pretoria hub) :30th Nov 2016
Email received from Entry clearance assistance for further information required: 30th Nov 2016
Projected timeline given:NA
Decision made email: 15th Dec 2016
Date your visa was received 19th Dec 2016

I was shaking when I received the packet back from Fedex. I quickly looked into my passport and saw the Visa :clap2::clap2::clap2:

I was so scared that something went wrong that I was unable to sleep last night. This is a long and stressful process. Now all relieved and can have a nice Christmas 

I would like to thank JOPPA! I have read A LOT about your posts without really reply or comment but I can tell you they were so valuable to me. Thank you so much for everything and everyone on this forum

Going to my husband in London beginning of January 2017 lane:


----------



## demon

Country applying from:Australia
Type of visa applied for:Spouse (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person):18/10/16
Date biometrics taken:20/10/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:not advised
Office location processing your visa:Manilla, Phillipines
Projected timeline given:12 weeks
Date your visa was received: Approved 1/12/16, no email or text just arrived registered post, with 25/11/16 as processed date. About 7 weeks give or take a couple of days. 

Process was very stressful and vfs and uk border information less than helpful and confusing to say the least. Returned from uk holiday with wife and two kids to get visa and then watched as they had to go back to uk weeks later as i waited in limbo back in aus. Good luck to all going through this process.


----------



## expat10001

Here is my timeline. (Pending Decision)

My partner and I are both currently living in Canada and will be moving back to the UK.

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Family settlement (priority)
Date of application submitted online: 29th Nov 2016
Date biometrics taken: 30th Nov 2016
Date supporting documents were sent: 30th Nov 2016
Date supporting documents was received by UKBA (Sheffield): 1st Dec 2016
Projected timeline given: 6-8 weeks
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Toni55

Country applying from: Tokyo, Japan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiancé (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 5th December 2016
Date biometrics taken: 7th December 2016
Documents posted to Manila: 7th December 2016
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Confirmation email application was received from UKVI: No email received
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
"Decision Made" email from Manila : No email received
"Visa received" email from VFS Tokyo: No email received
Documents returned from Manila: N/A


----------



## FlyingSlug

Country applying from: UK (applicant is Australian)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (2nd one on 5 year route)
Date application submitted: Posted 25/10/2016
Date biometrics taken: 12/11/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27/10/2016 
Documents Returned: 13/12/2016 (Royal Mail)
BRP Received: 22/12/2016 (delayed for a few days due to to problems with delivery by DX who couldn't find our address) 
Weirdly, we haven't actually received any correspondence telling us the visa's been granted yet

We applied for this visa by post (we used the in person priority service for our first spouse visa)


----------



## Paul002

Country applying from: Rabat, Morocco
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 14th October 2016
Date biometrics taken: 17th October 2016
Confirmation email application was received from UKVI: 19th October 2016
Confirmation documents received Sheffield: 26th October 2016
Decision Made : NA


2nd Christmas away from my wife!!!!........What a cruel and inhumane system.


----------



## patient005

*Fiance visa*

Applying from Beirut, Lebanon
Visa type: Priority Fiance visa
Date application submitted: November 9th and Biometrics also taken on same day
Confirmation email received in Amman, Jordan for processing 
Estimated time: 15 working days 

Called visa office after 26 days to see why we havn't heard anything and were told there is a delay but they were not able to tell us why or how long it will take. They also told us while there is a delay they cannot treat our application as priority which I cannot understand. 

We are so stressed out as we are supposed to be flying home together in mid January because the application was so straight forward, we went through an immigration lawyer and made sure everything was 200% before we submitted it, so we cannot figure out what could be causing the delay and just feel so helpless that we have no idea when we'll hear back.

The help line have been very unhelpful and just told us to be patient, but these are people's lives and we have our life and all our plans on hold at the moment until we hear back. The wait is really getting to us and just hoping that someone here has been in the same position and could offer some advice? Or any ideas what could be the delay?


----------



## criseley

criseley said:


> Anybody looking to submit an application in South America... it looks like now is a good time! Can't believe how quickly it's been processed.
> 
> Country applying from: Mexico (Mexico City)
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
> Date application submitted: Online 08/12/2016
> Date biometrics taken: 13/12/2016
> Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
> Documents received by office: 14/12/2016
> Assigned to an ECO: 15/12/2016
> Decision made e-mail: 16/12/2016
> 
> On track to hopefully receive a decision by early next week!


Country applying from: Mexico (Mexico City)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Priority
Date application submitted: Online 08/12/2016
Date biometrics taken: 13/12/2016
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Documents received by office: 14/12/2016
Assigned to an ECO: 15/12/2016
Decision made e-mail: 16/12/2016
Visa received: 26/12/2016

Visa accepted. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## TOtoUK

*Waiting and more waiting*

I have seen posts from other countries which show that priority service has been much faster than my experience. I applied a couple years ago and received a decision within 8 business days; this time it is over 20 business days and no word. And when I contact the UKVI generic call/email centre, they don't say much other than to wait until the entry clearance officer has made a decision. This is nerve-wracking. 

Country applying from: Toronto, Canada
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried partner settlement (*PRIORITY*)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 21 Nov 2016
Date biometrics taken: 25 Nov 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 Nov 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 4-6 weeks (yet some other countries are told 15 days) 
Decision made email: Waiting as of Dec. 28
Date your visa was received: Waiting as of Dec. 28


----------



## turkeyadana

Hi l have read all posts l arrived 05.03.2015 my spouse visa valid until 19.11.2017 can l apply my flr m visa on september 2017 is that right? Also l will have 3 weeks paid holiday on june will it be problem! Stressing has started .. thank you


----------



## nyclon

turkeyadana said:


> Hi l have read all posts l arrived 05.03.2015 my spouse visa valid until 19.11.2017 can l apply my flr m visa on september 2017 is that right? Also l will have 3 weeks paid holiday on june will it be problem! Stressing has started .. thank you


The 1st post in the sticky explains exactly when can apply.


----------



## Shehlazayed

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Finace visa(priority)
Date of application submitted online: 23th Nov 2016
Date biometrics taken: 25th Nov 2016
Date supporting documents were sent: 7th Dec 2016
Date supporting documents was received by UKBA (Sheffield): 8th Dec 2016 copies taken and sent back on 9th Dec 2016
Decision made email: Status tracked by email on 23rd Dec 2016 "Decision made"
Email & SMS recieved for collection: 28th Dec 2016
Date your visa was received: 29th Dec 2016 Granted??


----------



## farooqkazi

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 16th November 2016
Date biometrics taken: 16th November 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17th November Chennai
Office location processing your visa:Chennai
Projected timeline given: 6-8 weeks.
Decision made email: No email
Email & SMS recieved for collection: No email & No SMS confirmation.
Date your visa was received: 30th Dec 2016 

<snip>

Yaaay.


----------



## Imperial

Country applying from: New Delhi, India
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online): 29th Nov 2016
Date biometrics taken: 8th Dec 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown (no communication)
Office location processing your visa: Unknown (no communication)
Projected timeline given: Unknown (no communication)
Decision made email: 28th Dec 2016 (Decision Letter date 21st Dec)
Date your visa was received: 30th Dec

I have to say that I was advised by the VFS in New Delhi that around this period it only takes about 5 working days on Priority to get a settlement visa. Mine took a little longer than that because I had major complications in my application and (according to my UK solicitors) only had about a 15% chance of approval. Discretion was issued by the ECO's manager in my case. I can't begin to describe how happy I am with the quick turn-around despite the complications.


----------



## SparksFly1

Update

Country applying from: Cameroon
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (Settlement)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24/10/16
Date biometrics taken: 24/10/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 01/11/16
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 Days
Decision made email: N/A
Date your visa was received: N/A

Emailed on 29/11 - No current updates
Emailed on 12/12 - No current updates

We are going to be crushed if we do not get this visa...I can't even bear to think what we will do.


----------



## Toni55

Toni55 said:


> Country applying from: Tokyo, Japan
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiancé (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online): 5th December 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 7th December 2016
> Documents posted to Manila: 7th December 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Confirmation email application was received from UKVI: No email received
> Projected timeline given: 10 working days
> "Decision Made" email from Manila : No email received
> "Visa received" email from VFS Tokyo: No email received
> Documents returned from Manila: N/A



Country applying from: Tokyo, Japan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiancé (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 5th December 2016
Date biometrics taken: 7th December 2016
Documents posted to Manila: 7th December 2016
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Confirmation email application was received from UKVI: No email received
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Decision made email from Manila : No email received
Passport received SMS/email from VFS Global Tokyo: 28th December 2016
Date visa was received via courier: 29th December 2016

*Visa Approved!*
Thanks so much for all of you who answered our questions. Especially Joppa, Nyclon and Brom143 I couldn't have done this without your help.


----------



## Atif89

Atif89 said:


> So here's my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: - Dubai (UAE)
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th October 2016(online)
> Date biometrics taken: 13th October 2016
> "Your UK visa application is now being prepared for assessment by an ECO" Email received - 16th October 2016
> Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi (UAE)
> Projected timeline given: 60 Working days



Country applying from: - Dubai (UAE)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th October 2016(online)
Date biometrics taken: 13th October 2016
"Your UK visa application is now being prepared for assessment by an ECO" Email received - 16th October 2016
Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi (UAE)
Projected timeline given: 60 Working days
Passport ready to collect sms received: 2nd January 2017
Passport Collected : 2nd January 2017

*Visa Approved!*  lane:


----------



## HSC888

Country applying from: Abidjan, Ivory Coast (Cote d'Ivoire)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement / Husband (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 5th October
Date biometrics taken: 12th October 
Confirmation email application was received: 14th October
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Application assigned to an ECO: 14th October
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks/ 60 working days
Decision made e-mail: 3rd January 2017 (56 working days)
Date your visa was received: n/a

Just waiting for the passport to be returned to see what the decision is. Hoping and praying!


----------



## Alia1990mum

Country applying from: - Beirut Lebanon
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24th November 2016(in person)
Date biometrics taken: 24th October 2016
It was received in Amman Jordan for decision the next day 
Projected timeline given: 15 Working days

Status: waiting for a decision until now!!


----------



## ajirapsy

Country applying from: Nigeria 

Visa Processing Office Location: Sheffield, United Kingdom

Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Husband(Priority)


Application submitted online - 24-11-2016

Biometrics taken - 30-11-2016

Application forwarded to Sheffield by TLS - 30-11-2016

Application received at Sheffield by TLS - 01-12-2016

Posted supporting docs through Royal Mail - 01-12-2016

Supporting docs delivered by Royal Mail- 02-12-2016

Online application received by UKVI and being prepared for ECO - 05-12-2016

Inquiry response decision made - 30-12-2016

Decision made email from TLS - 04-01-2016 8:15am

Ready for collection email from TLS - 04-01-2016 2:46pm

Date visa was issued: 29-12-2016

Visa valid from 29/12/2016 - 28-01-2017


----------



## Exeter121

Please help me understand! I am exhausted, pregnant, and stressed. Numbers are not my thing at the moment, and I truly need to see it written down properly. 

I entered the U.K. on a fiancé visa on Aug. 28th 2014, then got my FLMR after married on Jan. 16th 2015. It expires July 16th 2017. 

Can you please tell me the earliest when I can schedule an apt to renew in person?

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa

4 weeks before Sunday 16th July 2017, so Monday 22nd May.


----------



## Exeter121

You are a lifesaver truly thank you. And if I want to change my last name to match my husbands.(Having to send US passport away etc) Before renewing the visa. What time frame can I take care of that? I read somewhere 3 months. Or is that incorrect? Again thank you!


----------



## Joppa

It depends on how long it takes to replace your US passport with a new name.


----------



## DandyExpat

Country applying from: Tokyo, Japan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 11th December 2016
Date biometrics taken: 14th December 2016
Documents posted to Manila: 14th December 2016
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Confirmation email application was received from UKVI: No email received
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Decision made email from Manila : No email received
Passport received SMS/email from VFS Global Tokyo: 4th January 2017
Date visa was received via courier: 5th January 2017

Odd application but visa granted. Happy new year everyone.


----------



## Exeter121

They avg 4 weeks


----------



## HSC888

country applying from: Abidjan, ivory coast (cote d'ivoire)
type of visa applied for: Settlement / husband (non-priority)
date application submitted (online): 5th october
date biometrics taken: 12th october 
confirmation email application was received: 14th october
office location processing your visa: Sheffield
application assigned to an eco: 14th october
projected timeline given: 12 weeks/ 60 working days
decision made e-mail: 3rd january 2017 (56 working days)
date your visa was received: 5th january 2017

just waiting for the passport to be returned to see what the decision is. Hoping and praying!

visa approved!!! Sooooo happy!!!


----------



## zaitsev10

Country applying from: Istanbul, Turkey
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 11th December 2016
Date biometrics taken: 16th December 2016
Documents posted to Istanbul Embassy: 16th December 2016
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
Confirmation email application was received from UKVI: 17th December 2016
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Decision made email from Istanbul : 4th January 2017
Passport received SMS/email from VFS Global Istanbul: 5th January 2017
Date visa was received from VFS Global Istanbul: 5th January 2017

VISA Approved!!! best news so far for the new year 
Hope same result for everyone


----------



## ClubAddict

Applied from: Astana, Kazakhstan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiancée (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 2nd December 2016
Date biometrics taken: 20th December 2016
Documents posted to processing centre: 20th December 2016
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
Confirmation email application was received from UKVI: 28th December 2016
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Decision made email received: 5th January 2017
Passport received by TLS Contact Visa Centre: 5th January 2017
Date visa was received via courier: N/A


----------



## RikusB

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Fiance Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 7 January 2017 Online 
Date biometrics taken: 9 January 2017 Pretoria
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 January 2017
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 5 working days
Passport received by TLS Contact Visa Centre:
Date your visa was received via courier:


----------



## patient005

Applying from Beirut, Lebanon
Visa type: Priority Fiance visa
Date application submitted: November 9th and Biometrics also taken on same day
Confirmation email received in Amman, Jordan for processing 
Estimated time: 15 working day
Email to say decision has been made 10-01-17!!!! Hopefully we will know tomorrow or Thursday!


----------



## expat10001

expat10001 said:


> Here is my timeline. (Pending Decision)
> 
> My partner and I are both currently living in Canada and will be moving back to the UK.
> 
> Country applying from: Canada
> Type of visa applied for: Family settlement (priority)
> Date of application submitted online: 29th Nov 2016
> Date biometrics taken: 30th Nov 2016
> Date supporting documents were sent: 30th Nov 2016
> Date supporting documents was received by UKBA (Sheffield): 1st Dec 2016
> Projected timeline given: 6-8 weeks
> Decision made email: Waiting
> Date your visa was received: Waiting


Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Family settlement (priority)
Date of application submitted online: 29th Nov 2016
Date biometrics taken: 30th Nov 2016
Date supporting documents were sent: 30th Nov 2016
Date supporting documents was received by UKBA (Sheffield): 1st Dec 2016
Projected timeline given: 6-8 weeks
Decision made email: No email received. Only email from Visa application centre to pick up passport
Date your visa was received: 10th Jan

Visa Approved. Very relieved. 

Wish every a speedy response from the Visa Office.


----------



## patient005

Applying from Beirut, Lebanon
Visa type: Priority Fiance visa
Date application submitted: November 9th and Biometrics also taken on same day
Confirmation email received in Amman, Jordan for processing 
Estimated time: 15 working day
Email to say decision has been made 10-01-17!!!! Hopefully we will know tomorrow or Thursday
Passport received 11-01-17 - VISA APPROVED! arty: Beyond happy! It was the most stressful 9 week wait but just so relived! 

Best of luck to those who are waiting to hear!


----------



## alisonjleonard

Timeline for my husband's application for second period of FLR 

Application sent: 17th Nov 2016
Received by Home Office: 18th Nov 
2016
Biometrics letter dated: 28th Nov 2016
Biometrics Letter received: 30th Nov 2016 
Biometrics enrolled: 5th Dec 2016
Decision letter received: 11th Jan 2017 

Visa granted!! What a relief. Once again thank you to everyone on this forum for your assistance.


----------



## mrskay

Now I'm trying to understand when is the latest I can apply. The earliest I can apply is March, but I want to go to the USA to see my family for two weeks in April before handing over my passport with my application, as I then won't get it back for at least a few months. 

And further to that, what's the current average decision time? Last I read was 3 months but that wasn't a recent thread. Note that my situation is very straightforward, so I don't anticipate any hang-ups.


----------



## nyclon

mrskay said:


> Now I'm trying to understand when is the latest I can apply. The earliest I can apply is March, but I want to go to the USA to see my family for two weeks in April before handing over my passport with my application, as I then won't get it back for at least a few months.
> 
> And further to that, what's the current average decision time? Last I read was 3 months but that wasn't a recent thread. Note that my situation is very straightforward, so I don't anticipate any hang-ups.


Technically, if you are applying by post you can apply up to 28 days after expiration however you give up the right to appeal should your visa be refused. So, as long as you apply before your visa expires, you're fine.


----------



## Hamza2016

Country applying from: Lahore, Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement - Non Priority
Date of application submitted online: 15th Oct 16
Date biometrics taken: 18th Oct 16
Date supporting documents were sent: 25th Oct 16
Date supporting documents was received by UKBA (Sheffield): Documents Returned 3rd Nov 16
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: Text received with application processed on 11th Jan
Date your visa was received: 12th Jan

thanks to the moderators and other contributors on this forum. Very helpful.


----------



## mrskay

That's good to know. Thank you! And what's the current average decision time for straightforward cases? I'm conscious of the fact that I'll be without my passport for a while so want to have an idea of how long that might be. if you have any insight on that, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## nyclon

Looks like 6-8 weeks. It doesn't matter whether your application is straightforward or complicated. Most of the processing time is your application sitting in a pile waiting to be looked at.


----------



## ClubAddict

Updated Timeline

Applied from: Astana, Kazakhstan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiancée (Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 2nd December 2016
Date biometrics taken: 20th December 2016
Documents posted to processing centre: 20th December 2016
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul
Confirmation email application was received from UKVI: 28th December 2016
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Decision made email received: 5th January 2017
Passport received by TLS Contact Visa Centre: 5th January 2017
Date visa was received via courier: 9th January 2017

11 working days from Biometrics to Visa receipt.


----------



## TrixieStephens

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement PRIORITY
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 07/12/2016
Date biometrics taken: 12/12/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/12/2016 UPS, 17/12/16 Email from UKVI
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks for non-priority
Decision made email: 12/01/2017
Date your visa was received:?


----------



## Yatch

Hi

I have been following this thread throughout my visa application process and can finally post my timeline. Here it is:

Applied from: Mauritius
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Husband (non - priority)
Date application submitted (online): 19th October 2016
Date biometrics taken: 27th October 2016 2016
Documents received at processing location: 31st October 2016
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, South Africa
Confirmation email application was received: 31st Ocotber 2016
Projected timeline given: 6 -12 weeks
Emailed for an update: 7th December - Reply from UKVI that here are no current updates
Emailed for an update: 9th December - Reply from UKVI that they have escalated our case to the next level.
Contacted my local MP: 13th December - My Mp replied that settlement visas usually take 12 weeks and he was unable to do push our application forward.
Emailed for an update: 5th January 2017 - Reply from UKVI that they have re escalated our case.
Decision made email received from TLS: 10th January 2017
Passport received via courier: 13th January 2017

Alhumdulillah, Visa Approved!!! So Happy and relieved to finally get the visa after such a long wait. Hopefully we will be returning to the UK later this month.


----------



## kcorc

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement PRIORITY (2nd attempt)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 15/12/2016
Date biometrics taken: 19/12/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 21/12/2016 UPS
Email say ECO preparing application: 22/12/2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks for non-priority
Decision made email: 13/01/2017
Date your visa was received: waiting... supposed to arrive on 16/01/2017

Waiting is so difficult. My husband in the UK and I have been married nearly 5 months and we've still yet to live together. Here's hoping it's all good news and that I can join him by the end of this month.


----------



## kezcon

Hi guys, just want to make sure I have this right. My wife entered UK on 14th November 2015 so the 30 month anniversary would be 14th May 2018 then minus the 28days so it will be the 16th April 2018 this will be the first day I can apply? 

thanks 

Mark.


----------



## Joppa

Yes.


----------



## hgpstar

Aloha! Have scoured the forum and can't find this specific question & answer, hoping someone can help clarify.

My partner is on a Tier 5 YMS visa, expiring 28th March 2017. We wish to move him on to FLR(M) (as unmarried partners), and will be applying online.

I've seen some confusing notes & comments, about needing 6 months leave to be able to apply (he now has less than 6 months on Tier 5, eek), but also that one can apply right up until the last day of current visa & your existing immigration & work rights are held in place until a decision is made.

These two points seem conflicting to me, so the simple question: is there a set time frame in which we can/cannot apply?

Appreciate the help!


----------



## Joppa

Not in your case. Just apply before the current visa expires, and his leave will be automatically extended until decision is made.


----------



## hgpstar

Joppa said:


> Not in your case. Just apply before the current visa expires, and his leave will be automatically extended until decision is made.


Thanks Joppa!


----------



## TrixieStephens

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement PRIORITY
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 07/12/2016
Date biometrics taken: 12/12/2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/12/2016 UPS, 17/12/16 Email from UKVI
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks for non-priority
Decision made email: 12/01/2017
Date your visa was received: 16/01/2017

APPROVED!!!!!!!!!! 

Leaving next week!!!


----------



## TOtoUK

My experience is a bit different as of January 16, 2017:

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted: 21 Nov 2016
Date biometrics taken: 25 Nov 2016
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 28 Nov 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline: 4-6 weeks
Decision made email: still waiting
Date your visa was approved: still waiting

I was told priority is based on date of biometrics but the Canadian case above submitted theirs after me. So I wonder what's going on?


----------



## nickx5150

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse / Husband (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec. 13th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: Dec. 19, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 
UPS: Dec. 23, 2016 UKVI Email: Dec. 23, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks for non-priority.
Decision made Email: Jan. 12, 2017
Date your visa was received: Jan. 16, 2017 (Approved!)


----------



## 3nmarsh

Country applying from: England
Type of visa applied for: FLR(M)
Date application submitted: 21 October 2016
Date biometrics taken: 12 November 2016
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 26 October 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline: 8 weeks
Decision made email: Never received
Date of visa decision: 19 December 2016
Visa application decision: Refused on grounds of not having a genuine, subsisting relationship (we haven't lived together for 2 years), and not meeting the financial requirement (complete oversight - we submitted pay slips, bank statements, and employment letter, all illustrating that our income is around £34k, well over the £18,600 threshold).

I never received a letter or email from the Home Office that my application was received, even though their website and the FLR(M) guidance notes both said I would receive one within a few days. I only knew when the £811 payment came out on 26th October.


----------



## Gabs_

I first started gathering documents for my Fiancee Visa in Feb. 2013.....got my 1st Visa granted in July 2014, but for personal problems, boyfriends heart-attack among other things, we could not get married....Then in May 2015 he came to my country to get married, but his mum got sick (kidney failure stage 5) and once again everything got postpone....It has been terribly difficult to sustain a long-distance relationship but love has indeed prevailed.....On november 2016 we decided to give it another go...since it was difficult for my partner to travel to Argentina...the option was again a Fiancee Visa....We were afraid that since we couldn't get married maybe this would get declined! But God has been good, and so the UK government...I can honestly say that both times they were diligent and they didn't complicated things for us....

3 EMAILS NOTIFICATION

This last time, though I got 3 notification emails from the Embassy....that worried me a little bit....but the VISA got GRANTED!!! 1st email read as follow "Your application has been opened at the Bogota Visa section is beingd entered onto our I.T system", 60 days later exactly, we got a 2nd email saying "Dear Customer,
Your visa application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer, who will consider your case according to UK immigration rules. 
This 2nd email did not have a Ref number and the subject to the email was "UK Visa Application Status Update: XXXXXXXXXX - GWF041671325". I have read many people saying that if does not contain a Ref number then it got refused, etc...well that's not the case!! Just keep waiting.
Finally, I got a 3rd email: Dear / A decision on your application for Entry Clearance has been made. Your passport(s) and original document(s) will now be returned to you. 

Country applying from: Argentina (Non priority) 
Type of visa applied for: France Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 2 Nov. 2016
Date biometrics taken: 09 Nov. 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15 Nov. 2016
Date it was assigned to an Immigration Officer (according to 2nd email) 11 Nov. 2016
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Date decision has been made (3rd email) 12 Jan. 2016
Date your visa was received: 18 Jan.

Im so happy...I can not believe our ordeal is coming to and end and we can finally be together!!!!
To all of those that are still waiting I do wish you the best!! Have a great 2017!!


----------



## Ldog2623

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted: 15 Dec 2016
Date biometrics taken: 20 Dec 2016
Date documentation sent UPS: 3 Jan 3017
Date documentation arrived to Sheffield: 5 Jan 2017
Date documentation email was received by UKVI: 9 Jan 2017 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline: n/a
Decision made email: 13 Jan 2017
Date your visa was approved: 13 Jan 2017
Date documents received back: 18 Jan 2017

Documents were sent from Sheffield on Friday and MLK Jr Day on 16 Jan 2017 delayed arrival. The anticipation was crazy but getting the letter with the first sentence reading: "Your application for a UK visa has been successful" was phenomenal!


----------



## Freddyboy1957

*Manila Timeline*

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (Non Priority)
Date application submitted: 5 Nov 2016
Date biometrics taken: 10 Nov 2016
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline: 60 days
Decision made email: 17 Jan 2017 (45 working days)
Date documents received back: 18 Jan 2017
Decision: Visa denied on grounds of Language Requirement Not Met


----------



## SparksFly1

Update

Country applying from: Cameroon
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (Settlement)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24/10/16
Date biometrics taken: 24/10/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 01/11/16
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 Days
Decision made email: 19/01/17 
Date your visa was received: N/A

Emailed on 29/11 - No current updates
Emailed on 12/12 - No current updates
Emailed on 18/01/17 - Visa has been processed and should be with you in the next few days.

Just waiting for email to say we can collect passport. Never been so nervous in all my life.


----------



## K.M.inCanadaRightNow

*My Timeline*

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement for child 
Date application submitted (online or in person): November 2nd, 2016
Date biometrics taken: November 14th, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 16th, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks for non-priority.
Decision made Email: Did not get, asked for an update and they said application had been processed - January 13th, 2016
Date your visa was received: Hopefully soon and hopefully approved.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Marthan

*Timeline (so far)*

Country applying from: Belgium
Type of visa applied for: Settlement for non-married partner (non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): November 11th, 2016
Date biometrics taken: November 18th, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 21st, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Unknown
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks for non-priority short stay settlement
Decision made Email: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## zee09

*When can we apply for FLRM - please confirm date*

Hi,

Some questions on when we can apply for FLRM please:

1. How far in advance can i book a premium appointment?

2. Can someone please confirm that I can apply from any time after 11/05/2017? Key dates below:

Entered UK	08/12/2014
30 Month Anniversary	08/06/2017
Can Apply for FLRM?	11/05/2017


----------



## Joppa

#1 I think it's 4 or 6 weeks in advance.
#2 Yes.


----------



## redwiner

*Visa application timeline in Beijing, China*

Here's my timeline:

Country applying from: Beijing, China
Type of visa applied for: Settlement for non-married partner (Non-priority; Priority service is not an option in China)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 19 November 2016
Date biometrics taken: 25 November 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25 November 2016
Office location processing your visa: Beijing, China
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made Email: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD


----------



## K.M.inCanadaRightNow

*Update*

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement for child under 18
Date application submitted (online or in person): November 2nd, 2016
Date biometrics taken: November 14th, 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 16th, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks for non-priority.
Decision made Email: Did not get, asked for an update and they said application had been processed - January 13th, 2017
Date your visa was received: January 23rd, 2017

Valid until August 2021.


----------



## Bajan

Bajan said:


> Am new here and this is my timeline
> Country applying from :Ghana
> Type of visa applied for :Family settlement(non-priority)
> Date of application submitted online:21st October,2016
> Date biometrics taken:21st November,2016
> Date documentation was received :23rd November
> Date supporting documents were sent:25th November,2016
> Date supporting documents were received by Sheffield :n/a
> Projected timeline given:60 days
> Decision made email:24th January,2017
> Date your visa was received not yet


----------



## SparksFly1

Update

Country applying from: Cameroon
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (Settlement)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24/10/16
Date biometrics taken: 24/10/16
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 01/11/16
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 Days
Decision made email: 19/01/17 
Date your visa was received: 24/01/17

Emailed on 29/11 - No current updates
Emailed on 12/12 - No current updates
Emailed on 18/01/17 - Visa has been processed and should be with you in the next few days.

Visa received!! Thank you all so much! What a horrible process, but in the end we have the result we have fought so hard for.


----------



## oki81

Can't believe it's been over two years since I was on here asking for advice in applying for my wife's visa. And now the FLR(M) visa application is on the horizon.

Just looking at my timelines, can someone quickly check my maths?

Wife entered UK on 25/11/2014
Visa valid until 20/08/2017
30 months will be 25/05/17 (and that's the earliest date we can apply)


----------



## nyclon

oki81 said:


> Can't believe it's been over two years since I was on here asking for advice in applying for my wife's visa. And now the FLR(M) visa application is on the horizon.
> 
> Just looking at my timelines, can someone quickly check my maths?
> 
> Wife entered UK on 25/11/2014
> Visa valid until 20/08/2017
> 30 months will be 25/05/17 (and that's the earliest date we can apply)


Reread the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## oki81

nyclon said:


> Reread the 1st post in the sticky.


Minus 28 days!!! I'm glad someone's on the ball 

So 30 months of anniversary of first entry into UK on visa *minus 28 days* would be 27th April 2017.

Which if my calendar-ing is correct (and it may very well not be, given my recent form), could mean that if we did that she'd only need the A1 English requirement. She could get A2 easily I think but being ablw to take an easier test would cheer her up no end!


----------



## Joppa

No, as her visa doesn't expire until August 2017, she needs a new test pass at A2. The cut-off date is 1st May, but her visa must expire before that date to be exempt - it has nothing to do with the date of application.
Here is the rule:


> 18. The requirement will apply to those whose leave to enter or remain as a partner or parent on a 5-year route to settlement under Appendix FM *will expire on or after 1 May 2017*. *A partner or parent whose leave is due to expire from 1 May 2017 and who makes an application on or before 30 April 2017 will be subject to the A2 requirement *if they are applying for further leave to remain. A partner or parent whose initial period of leave to enter or remain is due to expire before 1 May 2017 will not be affected by the new A2 requirement.


https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...A2-_English_language-_statement_of_intent.pdf


----------



## oki81

Joppa said:


> No, as her visa doesn't expire until August 2017, she needs a new test pass at A2. The cut-off date is 1st May, but her visa must expire before that date to be exempt - it has nothing to do with the date of application.
> Here is the rule:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...A2-_English_language-_statement_of_intent.pdf


And this is why I shouldn't post messages late at night!

Thanks for the clarity and sharing your huge breadth pf knowledge


----------



## MissKRN

Country applying from: Manila, Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé Settlement (non-priority) 
Date of application submitted online: 4th December 2016
Date biometrics taken: 5th December 2016
Date documentation was received: 5th December 3016
Date supporting documents were sent: 5th December 2016
Date supporting documents were received by Sheffield: N/A
Projected timeline given: 2-3 months
Decision made email: still waiting
Date your visa was received: still waiting


----------



## Spouse2017

Country applying from: Dubai
Type of visa : Spouse Priority
Date of application submitted online: 16th December 2016
Biometrics and submission date: 23rd January
Timeline given : 15 days priority
Documents sent to abu dhabi british embassy same day
Updates: None
decision made email: waiting


----------



## PCKC

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa : Spouse Settlement (Non-Priority)
Application received in Sheffield on 23rd December 2017
Updates: None


----------



## TheFelineManiac

Here's my timeline


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec 11th 2016
Date biometrics taken: Dec 19th 2016
Date documents sent: Dec 20th 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 22nd 2016
Date email that visa is being processed: Dec 23rd 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks for non priority
Decision made email:
Date your visa was received:

We're still anxiously waiting to hear back about our visa. We we hoping to have me there by March so really hoping we hear back soon.


----------



## Jfighter

Country applying from: Russian Federation
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement + child (Priority)
Date application submitted in person:14/12/2016
Date biometrics taken: 14/12/16
Date supporting documents were received by UKVI in Sheffield: 15/12/2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Real waiting time: 25 working days
Decision made: 24/01/17 
Date your visa was received: 27/01/17

Emailed on 18/01 - Replied on 24/01/17 "details referred to ensure finalised ASAP"
Emailed on 20/12 - Decision made email on 25/01/17


----------



## redwiner

*Update*

Here's my timeline:

Country applying from: Beijing, China
Type of visa applied for: Settlement for non-married partner (Non-priority; Priority service is not an option in China)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 19 November 2016
Date biometrics taken: 25 November 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25 November 2016
Office location processing your visa: Beijing, China
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made Email: TBD
Date your visa was received: TBD
Decision made Email: 24 November 2017
Date your visa was received: 25 November 2017 (picked up from VFS centre Beijing)

Hopped on the next plane to London to avoid Chinese jetsetters before the Chinese New Year; arrived in London on 26 November 2017. :becky:


----------



## Plumvfox

Country applying from : USA
Type of visa applied for : Spouse Visa (Priority)
Date of application submitted online:22 December 2016
Date biometrics taken:27 December 2016
Date supporting documents were sent: 29 December 2016
Supporting documents were received by Sheffield: 10 January 2017
Projected timeline given: n/a
Decision made email:24th January,2017
Date your visa was receive: 27 January 2017
ACCEPTED!!!!

Huge huge thank you to everyone on this forum for your patience, expertise, guidance, and support. We absolutely could never have done this without you. Next step is preparing for flrm! Thank you all so much!


----------



## Spouse2017

Date submission with bio 23 Jan 2017
SMS stating delivered to ukvi 23 Jan 2017
Type visa - spouse priority
Place : Dubai 
Timeline projected 15 working days 
SMS stating delivered to Aramex : 29 Jan 2017
Revived application with VISA : 30th jan 2017

Over the moon can't believe it was so quick literally 5 working days 

Good luck to everyone I was in so much agony till the moment I opened the package 
It is not an easy ride and not looking forward to applying for FLR in 2020 

Hope to read more good news on the forum from everyone ! Safe travels


----------



## rusalum

Update
Applied for my husband in tanzania
Country applying from - Tanzania 
Type of visa.....Spouse visa (husband) Non-priority
Date of online application 27.10.2016 
Biometrics taken.17.11.2016 
Office location processing your visa: South Africa Pretoria
Email from UKBA Documents Received: 18.11.2016 
Email for update 22.12.2016 (no update)
Email for update 23.01.2016 (no update )
Decision made email: 26.1.2016 47days
Tls document ready for collection 30.1.16
Visa received on hand 31.1.16 : 50 working days
Allihamdu lilah visa Approved


----------



## stirroo

Country applying from : USA
Type of visa applied for : Settlement Marriage (Fiancé) Non-Priority
Date of application submitted online: 14 December 2016
Date biometrics taken: 19 December 2016
Date supporting documents were sent: 20 December 2016
Supporting documents were received by Sheffield: 23 December 2016 
Email confirming application is being prepared for ECO: 23 December 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: 30 January 2017
Date your visa was received: 1 February 2017
Approved  Very fast!


----------



## lasanja

UPDATE:

Country applying from: Bosnia and Herzegovina 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (applying as a wife) - non priority
Date application submitted (online): 11 Nov 2016
Date biometrics taken: 17 Nov 2016 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18 Nov 2016 
Office location processing your visa: Warsaw, Poland
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Date your visa was received: 1 Feb 2017

Thanks everyone here. It has been stressful process and finally it is DONE!🎉🎉🎉 Traveling to UK in a few days. Good luck to everyone who is waiting for their visas and to those who are just applying.


----------



## Enhpad

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (non-priority)
Date application submitted online: 10 November 2016
Date biometrics taken: 15 November 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23 November 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: 28 January 2017
Date your visa was received: 1 February 2017


----------



## fastcar01

Country applying from: Manila, Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé Settlement (non-priority) 
Date of application submitted online: 4th December 2016
Date biometrics taken: 5th December 2016
Date documentation was received: 5th December 3016
Date supporting documents were sent: 5th December 2016
Date supporting documents were received by Sheffield: N/A
Projected timeline given: 2-3 months
Decision made email: 01 Feb 2017
Date your visa was received: 02 Feb 2017

Approved!!! So happy! Goodluck to everyone who applied and thank you so much for all the help as well! Cheers! ?


----------



## Brom143

I can finally post mine here.

Country applying from: Manila, Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé Settlement (non-priority)
Date of application submitted online: 15 November 2016
Date biometrics taken: 29 November 2016
Date documentation was received: 29 November 2016
Date supporting documents were sent: 29 November 2016
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: 2 Feb 2017
Date your visa was received: 2 Feb 2017 (APPROVED)

Thank you so much to this forum. To the mods bless you all. Long live to this forum. Finally going back to the UK. The waiting has been tough but it's all worth it. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFelineManiac

Here's my timeline


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec 11th 2016
Date biometrics taken: Dec 19th 2016
Date documents sent: Dec 20th 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 22nd 2016
Date email that visa is being processed: Dec 23rd 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks for non priority
Decision made email: Feb 2nd 2017
Date your visa was received:




UPDATE! Just now received the decision made email! The next few days will be filled with nail biting as I wait to see if we were approved.


----------



## JoJo100

This forum was invaluble when I was applying for my visa in 2015! 

Now, I'm looking to extend my spouse visa and I just want to make sure I've got the math correct. I entered the UK on 8 June 2015 on a 33 month visa -- so, judging by the pinned post in this thread -- is the 6 November 2017 the earliest I can apply for my extension?

Thank you!


----------



## MissKRN

Upadate

Jan 26, 2017 · #13374
Country applying from: Manila, Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé Settlement (non-priority) 
Date of application submitted online: 4th December 2016
Date biometrics taken: 5th December 2016
Date documentation was received: 5th December 3016
Date supporting documents were sent: 5th December 2016
Date supporting documents were received by Sheffield: N/A
Projected timeline given: 2-3 months
Decision made email: 1st Feb 2017
Date your visa was received: 3rd Feb 2017

Visa Approved!


----------



## caro78

Country applying from : USA
Type of visa applied for : Settlement Marriage Priority
Date of application submitted online: 9th January 2017
Date biometrics taken: 17th January 2017
Date supporting documents were sent: 17th January 2017
Supporting documents were received by Sheffield: 20th January 2017
Email confirming application is being prepared for ECO: 30th January 2017 (after I emailed to enquire)
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: ??????
Date your visa was received: ??????
?????

Slowly going insane with waiting, and checking my bank balance every ten minutes!


----------



## Bski

I've been reading this thread ever since I submitted my online application and am stoked and I can finally add something. The process isn't finished but at least it's started!

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - wife (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 27/01/2016
Date biometrics was taken: 31/01/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 6/02/2017
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date your visa was received: N/A


----------



## nyclon

*This is a reminder that this thread is for timelines* *only*.

This is a general template to which you can delete or add items according to your situation:

Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for:
Priority/Non-Priority: 
Date application submitted (online or in person):
Date biometrics taken:
Date documents sent:
Date documentation was received by UKVI:
Email confirmation received:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Decision made email:
Date your visa was received:

Off topic comments will be deleted. 

Any visa processing discussion is taking place on this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html

So if you have questions about an email you received or about how long it's taking or you want to congratulate or complain, please use that thread. 

Again, this thread is for timelines only and off topic comments will be deleted.


----------



## Sharnacom

I know it hasn't been that long but the visa office cannot provide me with a time frame for priority visas. 

Country applying from: South Africa 
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partnership visa (Settlement)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26 January 2017
Date biometrics taken: 27 January 2017
Date documents sent: 27 January 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 30 January 2017
Email confirmation received: 30 January 2017
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: None
Decision made email: TBA
Date your visa was received: TBA


----------



## PCKC

Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for: USA to UK
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Email confirmation received: 23rd December 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Decision made email: Friday 3rd February 2017
Date your visa was received: Monday 6th February 2017

Accepted!


----------



## Panda485

This thread has kept me relatively sane over the application process. I finally have a timeline myself!

Country applying from:Canada 
Type of visa applied for:Settlement spouse and 2 dependent children 
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): December 23
Date biometrics taken:January 18
Date documents sent:January 18
Date documentation was received by UKVI:January 19
Email confirmation received:January 19
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield 
Projected timeline given:4-5 weeks by VFS, 10-15 business days by my immigration consultant 
Decision made email:February 6
Date your visa was received:tracking online. Estimated delivery date Feb 9

Outcome is still unknown so not much sleep to be had till Thursday! Will update with decision.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## alexjvr

South African applying for UK settlement visa from Switzerland. I applied for the priority service, which I was assured would reduce the wait time from 12 to 10weeks. Now we wait... 

Country applying from: Switzerland
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (spouse)
Date application submitted (online): 4Feb 2017
Date biometrics taken: 7Feb 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given: 50 days
Date your visa was received:


----------



## lunarblo0m

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Dec. 20 2016 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Dec. 27 2016
Date documents sent: Dec. 30 2016
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Jan. 3 2017
Email confirmation received: Jan. 3 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: Feb. 2 2017
Date your visa was received: Feb. 6 2017 Approved

Thank you all so much for your help! Couldn't have done it without this forum. Very pleased at how accurate and fast the processing time was.


----------



## nctami72

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Marriage (Fiance)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Feb 3, 2017
Date biometrics taken: Feb 6, 2017
Date documents sent: Feb 6, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Feb 8, 2017
Email confirmation received: Feb 8, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 
Decision made email:
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Poetlegend

Our timeline was within the 12 weeks. Here it is:

Country applied from: Kenya
Date application submitted (online/ in person): 20/11/2016
Date biometrics taken:29/11/2016
Date documentation was received by UK visa office:30/11/2016
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, South Africa
Given visa processing timeline:12 weeks
Decison made email: 01/02/2017
Date your visa was received: 03/02/2017
Visa Approved... Alhamdulilaah


----------



## nyclon

*Please remember this thread is for timelines ONLY*


----------



## ArianeGaudreau

*Be patient*

Here is my story.

1st application back in JUNE 2016:


Country applying from: CANADA
Type of visa applied for: spouse settlement 
Priority/Non-Priority: non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 22nd June 2016
Date biometrics taken: 06th July 2016
Date documents sent: 06th July 2016
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 11th July 2016
Email confirmation received: 11th July 2016
Office location processing your visa: sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks/60 working days
Decision made email: 02nd october 2016
Date your visa was received: REFUSED, got my documents and decision back on 5th of october 2016

Devasted !!! Decided to go in appeal within the delay of 28 days I think, applied around mid-october.
Tried to go and visit my husband while waiting for updates on my appeal. Entry to UK denied!!! Came back. Decided to applied a second time because I have been told the appeal can be very lengthy. So, here we go again...!

Second application in NOVEMBER 2016:


Country applying from: CANADA
Type of visa applied for: spouse visa settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: impossible to choose this time so non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17th november 2016
Date biometrics taken: 21st november 2016
Date documents sent: 22nd november 2016 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: did not send an email - N/A
Email confirmation received: none N/A
Office location processing your visa: sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: not yet but emailed the enquiry service and they told me on the 05th of February 2017 that a decision has been made.
Date your visa was received:not yet.

I am still waiting for an email from the decision making center to inform me that my documents are on their way back. 

Meanwhile, I received an email on the 27th of January 2017 that the decision of my first application has been overturned but since then I did not hear anything else. 

I really hope all of this will be over soon !!!

I can only tell you to be patient and never give up!


----------



## deedee1

Hi everyone. Here's my timeline:

Country applied from: Albania
Date application submitted (online/ in person): 15/12/2016
Date biometrics taken:05/01/2017
Date documentation was received by UK visa office:09/01/2017
Office location processing your visa: Warsaw,Poland
Given visa processing timeline:12 weeks
Decison made email: Waiting 
Date your visa was received: Waiting 

Wishing everyone good luck and hope you all get an answer soon (including me) ?


----------



## devenly

Just received my approved visa today!  Cannot believe it was so fast (paid for priority but still!) I wanted to share my timeline with you all since this forum helped me tremendously during my process of applying for a Fiance Visa. 

Country applied from: USA
Date application submitted (online): Jan 31, 2017 PRIORITY
Date biometrics taken: Feb, 3, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK visa office: Feb 8,2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Given visa processing timeline:12 weeks (non-priority)
Decision made email: Feb 9, 2017
Date your visa was received: Feb 13, 2017


----------



## jdotr

Please list the following:
Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online): 16/04/2015
Office location processing your visa: Islamabad
Projected timeline given: 2 months
Date your visa was received:25/01/16

Original application rejected. Appealed. Appeal review rejected by ECM. Court hearing: 25/11/16. Appeal in our favour by the honorable judge.


----------



## bleechy

*FLR(M) 2.5 Year*

Thanks to all for help once again. Next time is ILR.
Waiting was hard so might go in person again if I can afford it!

Country applied from: United Kingdom
NHS Surcharge Paid: 09/12/2016
Date application submitted (Post): 17/12/2016
Date documentation was received by UK visa office: 20/12/2017
Visa Fees taken: 23/12/2017
Receipt for Visa Fee: None
Biometrics Letter Received: 03/01/2017
Date biometrics taken: 06/01/2017
Office location processing your visa: Durham
Given visa processing timeline: None
Decison made email: None
Documents returned with Decision letter: 08/02/2017
Date your visa was received: 12/02/2017


----------



## ArianeGaudreau

1st application back in JUNE 2016:


Country applying from: CANADA
Type of visa applied for: spouse settlement 
Priority/Non-Priority: non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 22nd June 2016
Date biometrics taken: 06th July 2016
Date documents sent: 06th July 2016
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 11th July 2016
Email confirmation received: 11th July 2016
Office location processing your visa: sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks/60 working days
Decision made email: 02nd october 2016
Date your visa was received: REFUSED, got my documents and decision back on 5th of october 2016

Devasted !!! Decided to go in appeal within the delay of 28 days I think, applied around mid-october.
Tried to go and visit my husband while waiting for updates on my appeal. Entry to UK denied!!! Came back. Decided to applied a second time because I have been told the appeal can be very lengthy. So, here we go again...!

Second application in NOVEMBER 2016:


Country applying from: CANADA
Type of visa applied for: spouse visa settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: impossible to choose this time so non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17th november 2016
Date biometrics taken: 21st november 2016
Date documents sent: 22nd november 2016 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: did not send an email - N/A
Email confirmation received: none N/A
Office location processing your visa: sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: not yet but emailed the enquiry service and they told me on the 05th of February 2017 that a decision has been made.
Date your visa was received:not yet.

I am still waiting for an email from the decision making center to inform me that my documents are on their way back. 

Meanwhile, I received an email on the 27th of January 2017 that the decision of my first application has been overturned but since then I did not hear anything else. 



*****UPDATE*****
My papers arrived today!!!!
So relieved!!!!!!!


----------



## SHUVO GIRL

*Flr m*

Country applying from: *ENGLAND*

Type of visa applied for: *FLR M (2.5 years extension to initial spouse visa)
*
Priority/Non-Priority: *NON- PRIORITY *

Date application submitted (online or in person): *25/12/2016 ONLINE *

Date documents sent: *28/12/2016 SPECIAL DELIVERY*

Date documentation was received by UKVI: *LETTER DATED 30/12/2016*

Date biometrics taken: *10/01/2017 MILTON KEYNES POST OFFICE
*
Email confirmation received: *N/A*

Office location processing your visa: *N/A*

Projected timeline given: *8 WEEKS*

Decision made email:*N/A*

Date your visa was received: *BRP ISSUED 14/2/2017 - RECEIVED 16/2/2017*

I'm still waiting on my documents to come through and my decision letter. (16/2/2017)


----------



## haseebali

APPLIED 5 YEARS BUSINESS VISIT / PRIORITY SERVICE 
Country of Applying from: Karachi, Pakistan
04-02-17 Online Application Submitted 
07-02-17 Submitted Documents at Gerry's VISA Service Karachi 
16-02-17 Got an Email from VFS Globals (Gerry's) .
16-02-17 Got phone call for Passport collection from Gerry's VISA Service Karachi. 

I got my 5 YEARS VISA Stamped. Alhamdulliah! 

I haven't received any emails from the UK Visas except from Gerry's (VFS Global) that the UK VISA Application was received, usually the UK VISA and VFS both emails you, once the Entry clearance officer starting the assessment on your application you receive the notification on your email address and once the assessment is done you receive another email that your application is processed, but this its very strange that I haven't got any email except the VFS, however you can't guess anything from emails until unless you receive your passport. Good luck to all!


----------



## cyber_meg

My husband's visa timeline:

Country applying from: Russia
Type of visa applied for: spouse settlement 
Priority/Non-Priority: non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 31st December 2016
Date biometrics taken: 13th January 2017
Date additional documents sent: 20th January 2017
Email confirmation received: 15th January 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks/60 working days
Decision made email: 15th February 2017
Date your visa was received: 17th February 2017 - APPROVED!!!

We are soooo happy/relieved!! 
And thank you so much to everyone here - I haven't posted before but the information from other people's experiences here has been invaluable!


----------



## nctami72

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Marriage (Fiance)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Feb 3, 2017
Date biometrics taken: Feb 6, 2017
Date documents sent: Feb 6, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Feb 8, 2017
Email confirmation received: Feb 8, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Twelve weeks, non priority
Decision made email: Feb. 14, 2017
Date your visa was received: Feb 17, 2017 APPROVED!!


----------



## McManaman88

*Timeline of Spouse Settlement Visa*

Thank You Everybody, Here is the timeline for my wife Visa:

Country applying from: CANADA
Type of Visa applied for: SETTLEMENT (SPOUSE)
Priority/Non-priority: PRIORITY
Date application submitted(Online): JANUARY 25, 2017
Date biometric taken: JANUARY 31, 2017
Date documents sent: JANUARY 31, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: NONE (No e-mail)
E-mail confirmation received: NONE
Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
Projected timeline given: 15 WORKING DAYS
Decision made e-mail: FEBRUARY 15, 2017
Date your visa was received: FEBRUARY 17, 2017


----------



## Sharnacom

Country applying from: South Africa 
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partnership visa (Settlement)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26 January 2017
Date biometrics taken: 27 January 2017
Date documents sent: 27 January 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 30 January 2017
Email confirmation received: 30 January 2017
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: None
Decision made email: 15/02/2017
Date your visa was received: 16/02/2017
:whoo:


----------



## idodi

Thanks for the help everyone on this forum. Here's my timeline:

Country applying from: *Hong Kong*
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa - *Priority*
Date application submitted (online or in person): 30 JAN 2017 - Online
Date biometrics taken: 06 FEB 2017 10:15AM
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unsure, probably next day. We paid for priority. 
Office location processing your visa: Manila 
Projected timeline given: 60 Working Days For Non Priority
Date your visa was received: *13 Feb 2017*


----------



## camir16

Country applying from: France (PARIS)

Type of visa applied for:FIANCÉE VISA (NON PRIORITY)

Date application submitted (online or in person):IN PERSON 30TH JANUARY 2017 

Date biometrics taken:30TH JANUARY 2017 

Date documentation was received by UK Visa and Immigration :31ST JANUARY 2017

Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD 
Projected timeline given: 15 WORKING DAYS 

Recieved an Email to send more documents:7TH FEBRUARY SENT SAME DAY 
Recieved an email that can't open the documents: 8TH FEBRUARY RESENT THE SAME DAY

Recieved an email that documents not clear: 9TH FEBRUARY RE SCANNED AND SENT AGAIN THE SAME DAY

Recieved an email that documents have been received and lisible: 10th FEBRUARY

Date decision made: N/A 

Date your visa was received: N/A


----------



## SRWell

Hello everyone. Here's my timeline:

Country applied from: Ghana (Spouse Settlement Non-Priority)
Date application submitted (online): 05/12/2016
Date biometrics taken: 07/12/2016
Date documentation was received by UK visa office: 09/12/2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Given visa processing timeline: 12 weeks
Email requesting update: 14/02/2017 response was 'application has not yet been assessed'
Decision made email: 17/02/2017
Date your visa was received: 20/02/2017

Outcome: APPROVED !!!

Thank God first and foremost that our wait is over! Thank you so much to the moderators and other users who replied to my questions and all the checklists and other helpful information on this forum!


----------



## Sk3110

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted: Online Feb 2nd, 2017
Date biometrics taken: Feb 6, 2017
Date documents sent: Feb 9, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Feb 13, 2017
Email confirmation received: Feb 13, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Twelve weeks, non priority
Decision made email: Feb. 15, 2017
Date your visa was received: Feb 17, 2017 APPROVED!!


----------



## somebody314

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of Visa applied for: General Tier 2
Priority/Non-priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted(Online): JANUARY 23, 2017
Date biometric taken: JANUARY 25, 2017
Date documents sent: JANUARY 25, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: JANUARY 26, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Philipines
Projected timeline given: 21 WORKING DAYS
Decision made e-mail: FEBRUARY 6, 2017
Date your visa was received: FEBRUARY 6, 2017

The process was being managed by a law consultancy company.


----------



## Mtnbikr

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - wife
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Feb. 1, 2017
Date biometrics taken: February 13, 2017
Date documents sent: February 13, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: February 14, 2017
Email confirmation received: February 14, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 5 - 7 weeks
Decision made email: N/A - still waiting
Date your visa was received: N/A


----------



## ukandcali

*When to renew FLRM visa?*

Hello, 

My wife was granted her first FLRM (spouse) visa in April 2015 and it is due to run out in October of this year. I'm just wondering, when is the soonest time that we can renew this? Is it 28 days before the visa runs out?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nyclon

ukandcali said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife was granted her first FLRM (spouse) visa in April 2015 and it is due to run out in October of this year. I'm just wondering, when is the soonest time that we can renew this? Is it 28 days before the visa runs out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## ukandcali

Hello, Nyclon.

I've just read it. Apologies. One question though; is the 28 days before rule definitive or a general rule of thumb? If we applied 2/3 months before the visa runs out in October (potential travel plans in November) would that be OK or not?

Thanks.


----------



## ukandcali

One more question, sorry. 

I've seen a few people say that it's 28 before their initial entry/initial visa granted. My wife's fiancée visa was granted in September 2015. Is this relevant or is just what's on the FLRM visa?


----------



## niczuk

Hi Joppa, I just called the UKVI and they were insistent it was 28 days before the expiry date, rather than 28 days before my 30th month anniversary of arrival. I arrived on 15/09/14, therefore my 30 months is up on 15/3/17 which means that I could apply now. But as my visa doesn't expire until June 2017 the lady I spoke to said I couldn't apply until May. I can't find any guidance on this on their website. What are your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## nyclon

niczuk said:


> Hi Joppa, I just called the UKVI and they were insistent it was 28 days before the expiry date, rather than 28 days before my 30th month anniversary of arrival. I arrived on 15/09/14, therefore my 30 months is up on 15/3/17 which means that I could apply now. But as my visa doesn't expire until June 2017 the lady I spoke to said I couldn't apply until May. I can't find any guidance on this on their website. What are your thoughts. Thanks.


The helpline is run by a 3rd party, not UKVI. They often get it wrong and this time they are wrong. If you are in a 33 month visa it is 28 days before your 30 month anniversary. If you are on FLR (M) it is 28 days before expiration.


----------



## niczuk

Hi Ncylon, thanks for your quick reply. I am on FLR (M) so what you're saying is that I must apply by 15 March, which is my 30th month anniversary, rather than 28 days before the visa expiry date.


----------



## nyclon

Something isn't lining up. If you are on FLR (M) then did you arrive in the UK on a fiance visa, marry and then apply for FLR(M)?


----------



## niczuk

Sorry, my fault. I'm on a Spouse Visa (UK Entry Clearance). I believe I need to complete the FLR (M) form which I can do online. Is this right?


----------



## ladylove04

Hi everyone

I just want to ask when can I possibly renew my visa. I know the moderator explained it well but still confuse on calculating it. 

I arrived in the UK Sept 23,2015 on Fiancee visa and convert it to Spouse visa valid from 22 Dec 2015 to 20 July 2018. I know its still long way to go but Im just making sure I can provide all the requirements needed for 2nd extension. so im gueessing I can apply by June 2018? 

Thank you so much


----------



## Acarin

Country applying from: Russia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - wife
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 01.02.2017
Date biometrics taken: 13.02.2017
Date documents sent: 08.02.2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 10.02.2017
Email confirmation received: 14.02.2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (60 working days)
Decision made email: 21.02.2017
Date your visa was received: 24.02.2017

Successful!


----------



## nyclon

niczuk said:


> Sorry, my fault. I'm on a Spouse Visa (UK Entry Clearance). I believe I need to complete the FLR (M) form which I can do online. Is this right?


Ok. Yes, you fill out FLR (M). As you are within 28 days of your 30 month anniversary you can apply anytime from now to expiration.


----------



## Victoria_S

*Spouse Visa Timeline- In process*

Country applying from: USA
Type of Visa applied for: SETTLEMENT (SPOUSE)
Priority/Non-priority: PRIORITY
Date application submitted(Online): FEBRUARY 28, 2017
Date biometric taken: MARCH 3, 2017
Date documents sent: MARCH 3, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: ~
E-mail confirmation received: ~
Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
Projected timeline given: ~
Decision made e-mail: ~
Date your visa was received: ~


----------



## styam

Hi Joppa and nyclon,

Can you confirm that the 1st post in the sticky follows from "Appendix FM 1.0 Family Life (as a Partner or Parent): 5-Year Routes August 2015"? Is this an official document?

Many thanks.


----------



## smipatil

Country applying from: Mumbai, India
Type of visa applied for: Fiance , settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non - Priority
Date application submitted: Online Dec 13, 2016
Date biometrics taken: Dec 15, 2016
Date documents sent: Dec 15, 2016
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Dec 16, 2016
Email confirmation received: Dec 16, 2016
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Twelve weeks, non priority
Decision made email: Still waiting
Date your visa was received: Still waiting

Congratulations to all who has got their visas !!
My 12 weeks are almost over. Too worried. Every time I enquire I only get a reply that ECO has not yet assessed your application.
It is highly depressing to see that reply and frustrating at the same time.
But nothing can be done I guess but to wait


----------



## Bski

Sorry I was slow on the update!

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: Leave to enter - Settlement (wife)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 27/01/2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 31/01/2017
Date documents sent: 2/02/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 6/02/2017
Office location processing your visa: Manila, Philippines
Projected timeline given: 10 working days + transit time
Decision made email: N/A. Asked for update, decision made on 14/02/2017
Date your visa was received: 22/02/2017
Arrived in UK: 23/02/2017


----------



## consuelalemonpledge

*Timeline*

Non-priority spouse visa from US

Visa application filed online: January 10, 2017
Biometrics: January 17, 2017
Application and docs mailed: January 20, 2017
Mail tracking delivery confirmation: January 23, 2017
Email confirming receipt of online application: Sunday morning January 29, 2017 (They work on Sundays?). Also email did not confirm receipt of docs, it says something along the lines of "make sure sponsor sends documents" which I found strange.

After seeing all the posts of how quickly things are being processed this seems to be taking forever and I am very worried now about a rejection. I did get an email asking for courier account or label on January 31 2017 but got second email same day indicating to disregard request as it was sent in error.


----------



## UKPhil

Today my fiancé received her marriage settlement visa (aka Fiancé visa).
This is the timeline:

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Marriage
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (in person): 24 February 2017
Date biometrics taken: 24 February 2017
Text confirmation received: 25 February 2017
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Decision made text: 6 March 2017
Date your visa was received: 7 March 2017

Huge thanks to all who provided information and advice.


----------



## Philspur

*Hope you can help?*

Hi Joppa and Nyclon

Could you please confirm that I've got my maths right regarding the earliest renewal date for my wife's spouse visa.

She entered the UK on October 19 2014. So, by my calculations, the 30 months will be triggered on April 19 2017, minus 28 days, making the earliest we can apply March 22 2017.

Can you let me know if this is correct?

Many thanks in anticipation.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Lilyjen

Country applying from: USA
Type of Visa applied for: SETTLEMENT (SPOUSE)
Priority/Non-priority: NON-PRIORITY
Date application submitted(Online): FEBRUARY 25, 2017
Date biometric taken: MARCH 6, 2017
Date documents sent: MARCH 9, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: ~
E-mail confirmation received: ~
Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
Projected timeline given: ~
Decision made e-mail: ~
Date your visa was received: ~


----------



## suziechew

hello all , please can someone help ,
Is the expiry date for my husband FLM visa , the same as the expiry date on his residence permit as i cant find one on any of the mail we have from the home office ,all that says is applied on 15 nov 2014 ,but the letter is dated the 31 dec 2014 ,which also happens to be the date on his residence permit (1st time ive actually properly looked at the card as its been kept safe in my husbands documents ).So im thinking, that june 2nd 2017 is the earliest we can apply for the next FLM and not april ,which i prevously thought as that was the date we applied as stated on the home office mail. Thanks for help recieved .


----------



## Marenleigh

*The waiting is the hardest part!*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa/Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non - Priority
Date application submitted: Online, Feb 25th, 2017
Date biometrics taken: March 1, 2017
Date documents sent: March 1,2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: March 3, 2017
Email confirmation received: March 3, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: WAITING :/
Date your visa was received: ~~

Business Day 9 is over and I'm IMPATIENTLY waiting!! It seems things were moving much more quickly mid-February. I can't believe how much of a difference 2 weeks makes!
The waiting is killing me


----------



## kay246

Country applying from: BARBADOS

Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Marriage/Spouse

Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority

Date application submitted (online or in person): Online (submitted December 19, 2016)

Date Biometrics taken: January 6, 2017

Date Supporting Documents sent: January 6, 2017

Date documentation was received by UKVI: January 9, 2017 (Package sent via DHL)

E-mail Confirmation Received: January 12, 2017 (Additionally, on January 13, 2017 I received an e-mail requesting that a "Pre-paid Return Envelope" be sent so that my supporting documents could be returned to my Sponsor's UK Address when a decison was made on my application. My sponsor sent such an envelope through registered mail and it was delivered on January 18, 2017 according to Royal Mail tracking. However, the pre-paid envelope was never used as my sponsor discovered that my supporting documents had been returned to him via regular mail on approximately February 15, 2017 - he doesn't check his mailbox everyday)

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK

Projected timeline given: 12 weeks, non-priority

Decision made e-mail: NONE RECEIVED (My only indication that a decision had been made was when my sponsor discovered that the supporting documents had been mailed to him. From then, I kept monitoring the tracking number that I had been given for my passport and the next week, I realised it had begun transit back to me on February 23, 2017 even though I still had received no form of communication from UKVI or the Visa Application Centre to this effect)

Date your visa was received: February 27, 2017 (7 weeks, 3 days from Biometrics submission at Visa Application Centre)


*VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

For those interested, I'll give a bit of extra detail for further clarification. My passport was returned to be with a letter stating that my visa application had been approved. The passport itself does not contain the visa, instead it contains a vignette (visa stamp) giving me "Leave to Enter" the UK for a 30 day period. The letter explained that I must arrive in the UK within that 30 days or I would have to pay to get my vignette changed and resubmit my biometrics. Upon my arrival in the UK I will collect my Biometric Residence Permit which is what will actually be used to show that I have permission to legally reside and work in the UK for the next 33 months.


----------



## dbesh

*VISA GRANTED!*

Country applying from: South Africa (Johannesburg)
Type of visa applied for: Dependent (Marriage) on Ancestry Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority 
Date application submitted (in person): 28 February 2017
Date bio-metrics taken: 28 February 2017
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Decision made email: 15 March 2017
Date your visa was received: 16 March 2017

Thanks for this forum- it was invaluable for advice!


----------



## Babyann2016

My timelines
First application (non priority: 10weeks)

16th nov 2016......online application submitted
18th Dec 2016.....biometric done at tls ikeja and supporting documents sent to Sheffield via dhl
20th Dec 2016... email from Sheffield acknowledging online application 
23rd Dec 2016....supporting documents received (tracked myself)
20th january 2017..... email about application not straight forward and appendix 2 missing, asked to send it via email
21st Jan 2017.....emailed scanned copies of appendix 2
26th Jan 2017.....11:10am email from tls application assessed
26th Jan 2017.....3:35pm email from tls application ready for collection
27th jan2017.... picked up passport 3:30pm, application REFUSED, reason: no eveidence of communication and not enough pictures

Second application (Priority: 5/6 weeks)

3rd Feb 2017.....online application submitted 
6th Feb 2017.....biometric at tls ikeja
8th Feb 2017.....email from tls application received in Sheffield
13th Feb 2017.. supporting documents sent to Sheffield by Royalmail next day delivery 
15th Feb 2017...email from Sheffield application received 
6th mar 2017... emailed UKVI enquiry..application yet to be assessed 
10th Mar 2017...supporting documents returned to hubby 
10th mar 2017.. Emailed UKVI enquiry..decision made
17th mar 2017... email from tls application assessed by UKVI 11:20am
17th mar 2017...... email from tls 3:10pm application ready for collection
Picked up passport with Visa 17th 3:00pm...didn't wait For collection email
Visa stamp date : march 15th to April 14th


----------



## Mandyfoxx

Wanted to say thank you to everyone who gave advice and to the forum for all the priceless information. So happy to say we got the approved visa today!!

Timeline-Priority wife Settlement visa

Application submitted Feb. 25 2017
Biometrics/supporting Docs to VAC Toronto Mar 14, 2017
Email from Sheffield saying application submitted Mar 15, 2017
Email from UKVI saying docs being mailed back Mar 22,2017
Approved visa in my hand!!! Mar 24 2017

So proud to be able to write that!! Thank you again to everyone


----------



## geetsbala

Hi All,

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement ( Spouse & Dependent Child )
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted: Online 14/03/2017
Date biometrics taken: 24/03/2017
Date documents sent: 24/03/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 
Email confirmation received: 
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 10 working days, priority
Decision made email: 
Date your visa was received: 

I feel so nervous since I didn't receive any email confirmation or sms that they received my doc. I submitted the documents via VFS Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## Rices

*Pros vs Cons*

Hello! 

I was hoping for your thoughts on any pros or cons to reapplying (spouse visa) mid May vs mid June (closer to the expiry day vs the earliest possible date to do so)?

On the original sticky it mentions the remaining days from the first visa being added on to the second which is something to keep in mind when applying for ILR. Could you explain that a little more, as I wasn't quite clear on it. But it seems that reapplying closer to the expiry date might help alleviate that issue?! Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated! 

Dec 10, 2014 - Arrived
Jun 10, 2017 - 30 Month Mark
May 13, 2017 - Minus 28 Days Mark
Jun 18, 2017 - Visa Expiry Date

Thank you!


----------



## nyclon

Rices said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was hoping for your thoughts on any pros or cons to reapplying (spouse visa) mid May vs mid June (closer to the expiry day vs the earliest possible date to do so)?
> 
> On the original sticky it mentions the remaining days from the first visa being added on to the second which is something to keep in mind when applying for ILR. Could you explain that a little more, as I wasn't quite clear on it. But it seems that reapplying closer to the expiry date might help alleviate that issue?! Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Dec 10, 2014 - Arrived
> Jun 10, 2017 - 30 Month Mark
> May 13, 2017 - Minus 28 Days Mark
> Jun 18, 2017 - Visa Expiry Date
> 
> Thank you!


Makes no difference. You can apply for ILR 28 days before your 30 month anniversary of being in the UK on a spouse visa at the earliest.


----------



## deedee1

UPDATE!!! 

Country applied from: Albania
Type of visa: Uk spouse visa (non priority)
Date application submitted (online/ in person): 15/12/2016 
Date biometrics taken:05/01/2017
Date documentation was received by UK visa office:09/01/2017
Office location processing your visa: Warsaw,Poland
Given visa processing timeline:12 weeks
Decison made email: 24.03.2017
Date your visa was received: 27.03.2017

So happy this is over. Booked my ticket already. Flying in 2 days. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Jelaxo

Country applied from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted online: 03/15/17
Date biometrics taken: 03/20/17
Date documentation was received by UK visa office: 3/23/17
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Given visa processing timeline:12 weeks
Decison made email: pending
Date your visa was received: pending


----------



## geetsbala

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement ( Spouse & Dependent Child )
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted: Online 14/03/2017
Date biometrics taken: 24/03/2017
Date documents sent: 24/03/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Not known
Email confirmation received: No
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 10 working days, priority
Decision made email: No
Date your visa was received: Received call from VFS Kuala Lumpur, 6/04/2017


----------



## AmyA

Country applying from: Egypt
Type of visa applied for: UK Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted: Online 19/01/2017
Date biometrics taken: 24/01/2017
Date documents sent: 24/01/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 25/01/2017
Email confirmation received: 25/01/2017
Not Straightforward Email Received: 28/02/2017
Office location processing your visa: Amman, Jordan
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks (60 Days)
Decision made email: Still Waiting
Date your visa was received: Still Waiting


----------



## TexanAcrossThePond

Country applying from: U.S.A
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 27, 2017
Date biometrics taken: April 4, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: April 7, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks?
Date your visa was received: PENDING


----------



## Ztephanie

*It's. . . Complicated (But aren't they all?)*

Well I've had a couple.


Country applying from: USA

Type of visa applied for: Tier 4 (Student)

Date application submitted: Online, I think July 2013

Date biometrics taken: N/A

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: N/A

Office location processing your visa: London

Projected timeline given: 6 weeks

Date your visa was received: 10 August 2013 

But I wanted to stay, so the second visa:


Type of visa applied for: T4 Student

Date application submitted: online - December 2016

Date biometrics taken: December 2016 (Don't remember dates, but it was the next afternoon)

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3 Jan 2017

Office location processing your visa:Sheffield (?)

Projected timeline given: paid for priority 10 days
Date your visa was received: 8 January -- Valid from the 11th, and you can bet my ticket landed me in London at about 6am 11th January!


----------



## nlee89

*Country applying from*: Jamaica 
*Type of visa applied for*: Settlement (PRIORITY)
*Date application submitted (online or in person)*: March 9th, 2017
*Date biometrics taken*: March 14th, 2017
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office*: March 23rd, 2017
*Office location processing your visa*: Sheffield
*Projected timeline given*: 12 weeks

March 31st- Application had been received but not taken up by a ECO
April 10th- Application is with a ECO so fingers crossed that we should hear back before the bank holiday weekend. 

Date your visa was received: PENDING


----------



## Marzy789

I can't believe we can finally add our timeline to the forum! Here it is guys!

*Country applying from:* Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
*Type of visa applied for:* Fiance (Priority)
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* Online 8th February 2017
*Date biometrics taken:* 15th February 2017
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 16th February 2017
*Office location processing your visa:* Bogota, Colombia
*Projected timeline given:* None
*Application Assigned to ECO:* 6th March 2017
*Decision made email: * 30th March 2017
*Date your visa was received:* 10th April 2017....APPROVED!!!!!

They made the valid from date way later than we requested (which was May 7th) so my fiancee will be able to join me in the UK on May 31st!

So relieved and incredibly delighted! Thanks to everyone on this forum for all their help, the support and advice was really invaluable


----------



## rivercity

Hi, everyone. I though I would just check if i'm doing the maths right too. Our visa is valid to 26th July this year which will be the 30 month anniversary. So does this mean we can apply any time after 28th June.

Seems like 28 days before expiry is cutting it fine, what happens if there is any problems?

Sorry for asking the same questions, always get a little worried that we are doing everything correctly


----------



## nyclon

rivercity said:


> Hi, everyone. I though I would just check if i'm doing the maths right too. Our visa is valid to 26th July this year which will be the 30 month anniversary. So does this mean we can apply any time after 28th June.
> 
> Seems like 28 days before expiry is cutting it fine, what happens if there is any problems?
> 
> Sorry for asking the same questions, always get a little worried that we are doing everything correctly


What visa are you currently on?

You are covered by the terms of your previous visa whilst your new visa is being processed.


----------



## rivercity

nyclon said:


> What visa are you currently on?
> 
> You are covered by the terms of your previous visa whilst your new visa is being processed.


Thanks We're on the FLR(M) spouse visa,


----------



## Clifton

*FLR_M Total Time line in UK*

Country applying from: ...............................UK

Type of visa applied for:..............................FLR_M, 5 year plan

Date application submitted:.......................27 Feb 2017, posted to Durham UK

Date of Funds deducted from Bank:	........6 Mar 2017

Date biometrics taken:................................17 Mar 2017, received letter to get Biometrics 16 March 2017

Date documentation was received
by UK Border Agency office:......................29 Feb Estimated

Office location processing your visa:.......Posted to Durham, Received from Sheffield Office

Projected timeline given:...........................6 to 8 weeks estimated by Immigration

Date your visa was received:....................12 Apr 2017

Date Biometrics Permit Received:............12 April 2017

*6 weeks, 2 days from posting application to receiving FLR_M & BRP*

Special Thank You to the Moderators and to all members for information, guidance & help given to all here in search of answers & advice.


----------



## Danica30

Hi All, 

I am trying to calculate the earliest I can apply for ILR on spouse VISA 5 year route? 

First application and date of entry into UK- 20th December 2012, - issued for 33 months 
Renewed for 2nd extension within 28 days of 30th month - May 2015
30th month and expiry date for 5 yrs is 19th of December 2017

Does this mean I can apply for ILR on 20th of November 2017? 28 days before.

I am really confused. assistance will be sincerely appreciated.


----------



## Joppa

Yes, you can.


----------



## james_87

Hello,
Would be very grateful if you could you advise on the following and i apologise if this has already been talked about.
My wife applied to remain in the UK under FLR(M) 5 year route on 21-01-2013. We applied for further leave to remain on 24-06-2015; this means her brp has a valid until date of 27-12-2017.
We understand we cannot apply for settlement (ILR) until 28 days prior to completing 5 years - this would mean 24-12-2017 (21-01-2018 less 28 days).
However, it is unfortunate that the 24th, 25th and 26th of Decmber 2017 are all dates the PEO's are closed.
What are our options with regard to applying for ILR in person without overstaying or invalidating our application by applying more than 28 days before the 5 year requirement?
Many thanks in advance.
Regards
James


----------



## nyclon

Something isn't adding up. Her BRP should be valid until 20/1/2018 or there abouts.


----------



## james_87

Hello,
BRP 1: Issued 21-01-13 - Valid untiil 21-07-15
BRP 2 (extension): Issued 24-06-15 - Valid until 27-12-17 
The extension for further leave to remain in June 15 appears to have added the 30 months to that date leaving just 3 days to to apply for ILR in December, which all fall on holidays!
Do you think there has been an error with BRP expiry calculation?
Regards
James


----------



## nyclon

james_87 said:


> Hello,
> BRP 1: Issued 21-01-13 - Valid untiil 21-07-15
> BRP 2 (extension): Issued 24-06-15 - Valid until 27-12-17
> The extension for further leave to remain in June 15 appears to have added the 30 months to that date leaving just 3 days to to apply for ILR in December, which all fall on holidays!
> Do you think there has been an error with BRP expiry calculation?
> Regards
> James


Yes.


----------



## james_87

Ok... any suggestions would be appreciated...


----------



## surreyguy87

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Cat A - Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 23rd March
Date biometrics taken: 28th March (VFS - Rio de Janeiro)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3rd April
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (with a note that priority will placed at the front of the managed queue)
Assigned to ECO: 7th April
Decision Made Email: 18th April
Date your visa was received: Waiting!


----------



## pandawa

Country applying from: Zimbabwe
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Cat A - Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 27th March 2017
Date biometrics taken: 6th April 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 7th April 2017
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria South Africa
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (with a note that priority will placed at the front of the managed queue)
Assigned to ECO: don't know
Decision Made Email: 19th April
Date your visa was received: Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## nlee89

Country applying from: Jamaica 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 9th, 2017
Date biometrics taken: March 14th, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 23rd, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: April 19th (17 working days from date the documents were received). 

Good luck to everyone out there who is waiting their results. Our visa was successful.


----------



## angmo2017

Country applying from: Taiwan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Cat F - Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 14th March
Date biometrics taken: 30th March (VFS - Taipei)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Instantly? We used the document scanning service.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 17 working days 
Assigned to ECO: unsure
Decision Made Email: N/A
Date your visa was received: 14th April 

We received no confirmation from UK Border Agency nor an email confirming that a decision had been made. We did arrange for my wife's passport to be delivered to her home address by a courier, so perhaps that is why? 

Thanks to all on here who gave advice and good luck to those waiting for their visa.


----------



## heidiveronica

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (fiance & dependent) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Apr. 6,2017
Date biometrics taken: Apr. 13,2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Apr. 23,2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: pending


----------



## Desiree123

*Visa Timeline*

Hello here is my timeline : 

Country applying from: Mauritius
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 30/03/2017
Date biometrics taken: 30/0/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 03/04/2017
Office location processing your visa: South Africa Pretoria
Projected timeline given: 60 Days
Date your visa was received: Waiting

I really don't know if it takes only 60days or longer... waiting is very hard...


----------



## Sp1115

HEllo, I am here on a spouse visa (5 year route). I just got my visa renewed for another 2.5 years after being in the U.K. For 30 months. My visa now expired in Nov 2019. When is the earliest I can apply for ILR?


----------



## jasminesenga

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Fiance
Date application submitted (online or in person): 19th February 2017 (Online)
Date biometrics taken: 23rd February 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 27th February 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: still waiting
Date your visa was received: still waiting

We have been waiting for over two months now, and both finding it very stressful but hoping we will get an update any day now. Good luck to all those in the same situation!


----------



## Big Daz

*Visa approval times*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visas applied for: Settlement (Wife & Daughter joining UK citizen)
Date application submitted (sent via FedEx): 27-Mar-17
Date biometrics taken: 27-Mar-17
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29-Mar-17
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (but paid for priority service)
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Lil_888

Country applying from: UK 
Type of visa applied for: FLR (M)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 11-03-17
Date biometrics taken: 18-03-17
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 28-04-17 (I received the letter confirming that the resident permit has been granted also with the documents and an hour later the letter with my resident permit arrived)


----------



## szymonworldwide

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit for Wife and 2 Stepdaughters (Priority Visa Service)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 17th April 2017
Date biometrics taken: 17th April 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18th April 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 5-15 working days
Decision made email: 27th April 2017
Date your visa was received: 28th April 2017


----------



## myisd

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 31/3/2017
Date biometrics taken: 12/4/2017
Date documents sent: 12/4/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 12/4/2017
Email confirmation received: None 
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 10 Days
Decision made email: Not email but SMS received on 28/4/2017
Date your visa was received: 28/4/2017 (Collected in person)


----------



## Jelaxo

Country applied from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted online: 03/15/17
Date biometrics taken: 03/20/17
Date documentation was received by UK visa office: 3/23/17
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Given visa processing timeline:12 weeks
Decison made email: 4/25/17
Date your visa was received: 4/28/17

APPROVED!


----------



## surreyguy87

Quick update...

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Cat A - Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 23rd March
Date biometrics taken: 28th March (VFS - Rio de Janeiro)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3rd April
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 60 working days (with a note that priority will placed at the front of the managed queue)
Assigned to ECO: 7th April
Decision Made Email: 18th April
Date your visa was received: 29th April (documentation had to go Bogota > Rio and then Sedex to NE Brazil) - APPROVED!

I really couldn't have done this successfully and without instructing an immigration lawyer if it was not for the wonderful advice and guidance found here. Thanks enormously for everything. If anyone has any questions, I'll happily answer within the confines of my own personal experience.


----------



## sectshun8

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: PBS Dependent - Tier 2 Work General 3yrs
Date application submitted (online or in person): 22 March 2017
Date application packet posted: 23 March 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: No idea
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 4-6 Weeks for BRP letter, 2-4 weeks additional once BRP received
BRP Letter Recieved: 15 April 2017
BRP in Norwich: 18 April 2017
Visa approved on: 27 April 2017
Passport Returned: 2 May 2017
Date your visa/BRP was received: Currently scheduled for 7-10 working days after Visa approval date, earliest would be 9 May 2017.
Total time: 48 days (31 working days) if delivered on the first day of advisement


----------



## neddypiemaker

Finally I can post here!

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14/2/2017
Date biometrics taken: 17/2/2017
Date documents sent: 17/2/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: No idea, didn't receive any email
Email confirmation received: None 
Office location processing your visa: Manila I think? Place of issue is UKVI 10
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks, 60 days
Decision made email: 04/05/2017 (10 weeks and a bit later)
Date your visa was received: 04/05/2017 (Collected in person)


----------



## hannahmd8775

*My tier 2 timeline*



laffylou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> 
> 
> Please list the following:
> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 2
> Date application submitted March 6, 2017
> Date biometrics taken: 22nd March 2017
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 8 weeks
> Date your visa was received: still waiting ... Too long now and still on the process according to UKVI


----------



## Girrafe

Waiting until my neck as giraffe!

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 28/2/2017
Date biometrics taken: 28/2/2017
Date documents sent: 28/2/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: I think one week later
Email confirmation received: None 
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks, 60 days
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting

I will update soon


----------



## mhuk01

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 22/02/2017
Date biometrics taken: 01/03/2017
Date documents sent: 01/03/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 02/03/2017
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks, 60 days
Decision made email: 08/05/2017
Date your visa was received: 08/05/2017 (Collected in person)

Wow, what a feeling to have finally got our visa. Myself and my wife would like to thank all the posters on this forum who have helped and guided us with our application. We have learnt so much from reading the topics here, it has been such a valuable resource for us. 

Good luck to all who are still waiting, your time will come!


----------



## Girrafe

*Weird Weird !*

Previous post information is not so accurate. I repost for the dates changes.

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24/2/2017
Date biometrics taken: 27/2/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 27/2/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 9/5/2017
Email confirmation received: *None* 
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks, 60 days
Decision made email: *Waiting*
Date your visa was received: *Waiting*

Additional information if you subscribe for SMS tracking :
1st SMS received on 27/2/2017 said that my application have been forwarded to UKVI.
2nd SMS received today, 9/5/2017 mentioned that my application was received on 5/9/17.


----------



## naruto69r

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spousal Settlement Visa 
Date application submitted (online): 24/03/2017 (24th March)
Date biometrics taken: 28/03/2017
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 05/04/2017 (5th April)*
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
*Decision made e-mail: 10/05/2017 (10th May)*
Date your visa was received: Currently in transit - expected 12th May 

Fingers Crossed!!!



FYI - Priority Application


----------



## Girrafe

Updates!

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24/2/2017
Date biometrics taken: 27/2/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 27/2/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 9/5/2017
Email confirmation received: None 
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks, 60 days
Decision made email: 9/5/2017
Date your visa was received: 11/5/2017

Thanks! The long waiting finally is over! Time to start planning. lane:


----------



## Freddyboy1957

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority - following previous refusal
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1/3/2017
Date biometrics taken: 8/3/2017
Email confirmation received: None 
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks, 60 days
Decision made email: 10/5/2017
Date your visa was received: 11/5/2017


----------



## sarahstheish

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa / Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 4/13/2017
Date biometrics taken: 4/17/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 4/17/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI (per UPS Tracking): 4/19/2017
Email confirmation received (relating to online application): 4/23/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Date of Decision Made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Big Daz

*Visa update*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visas applied for: Settlement (Wife & Daughter joining UK citizen)
Date application submitted (sent via FedEx): 27-Mar-17
Date biometrics taken: 27-Mar-17
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29-Mar-17
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (but paid for priority service)
Date your visa was received: In our hands on the 10-May-17!! (6 weeks & 2 days since sending application)


----------



## Godwin.B

Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 06/2/2017
Date biometrics taken: 15/2/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 15/2/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 17/02/2017 
Email confirmation received: None (Supporting Doc from Sponsor was sent on 21/02/2017 though)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks, 60 days
Decision made email: Waiting 
Date your visa was received: Waiting!!!! 60+days!!!
(Though wife missed a parcel from royal mail today - probably supporting Documents) -

Updating my post of yesterday...
Decision made email - 12/05/2017 (received through our solicitor in UK)
Documents ready for collection email - 12/05/2017 (through our solicitor in the UK)
Going to TLSContact tomorrow 15/05/2017:fingerscrossed:


----------



## keithryan

Country applying from: MALAYSIA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa / Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: NON PRIORITY
Date application submitted (online or in person): 18/3/2017
Date biometrics taken: 21/3/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 21/3/2017
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Application ready by SMS: 12/5/2017
Date your visa was received: picked up 15/5/2017

Visa approved. Massive relief.


----------



## TexanAcrossThePond

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): ONLINE: March 27, 2017
Date biometrics taken: April 4, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: April 4, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: April 6, 2017 
Email confirmation received: April 6, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: May 16, 2017 
Date your visa was received: TBD! Should Be here Thursday!!!


----------



## diligentalpaca

*Priority Settlement Visa*

Hi guys, 

The wait has begun. 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 29/04/17
Date biometrics taken: 02/05/17
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 02/05/17
Email confirmation staring process: 08/05/17
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks

Date your visa was received: (pending)


----------



## new-yorkshire

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa / Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9 May 2017
Date biometrics taken: 12 May 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 15 May 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI (per UPS Tracking): 17 May 2017
Email confirmation received (relating to online application): 18 May 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date of Decision Made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## torix

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa / Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 27 March 2017
Date biometrics taken: 10 April 2017
Date documents forwarded to UKVI: 17 April 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI (per UPS Tracking): 19 April 2017
Email confirmation received (relating to online application): 21 April 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date of Decision Made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Joeyb

Country applying from: Jamaica 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority / Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online 10/02/17
Date biometrics taken: 17/02/17
Date documentation received by UKBA: 21/02/17
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 days
Decision made email: 17/02/17
Date visa was received: 18/02/17 
?60 working days exactly


----------



## Godwin.B

Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 06/2/2017
Date biometrics taken: 15/2/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 15/2/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 17/02/2017 
Email confirmation received: None (Supporting Doc from Sponsor was sent on 21/02/2017 though)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks, 60 days
Decision made email: Waiting 
Date your visa was received: Waiting!!!! 60+days!!!
(Though wife missed a parcel from royal mail today - probably supporting Documents) -

Updating my post of yesterday...
Decision made email - 12/05/2017 (received through our solicitor in UK)
Documents ready for collection email - 12/05/2017 (through our solicitor in the UK)
Going to TLSContact tomorrow 15/05/2017:fingerscrossed:

Just to Update you all: Received Passport and Decision Letter on 15/05/2017 - VISA GRANTED!

Good Luck to all others!


*moderator message*

*When updating please post your entire timeline *


----------



## MarkandEbony

*Time Line*

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 5, 2017
Date biometrics taken: 24/4/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 24/4/2017
Note: We got SMS saying received in Manila but then later Sheffield
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 24/4/17 and 2/5/2017 
Email confirmation received: Yes
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Decision made email: Waiting 
Date your visa was received: Waiting!


----------



## abbybear

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 27/4/2017
Date biometrics taken: 2/5/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 2/5/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 2/5/2017 
Email confirmation received: yes, 2/5/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Decision made email: Waiting!!! 
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Dansta25

Country applying from: Thailand Bangkok
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): In Person 9/5/2017
Date biometrics taken: 9/5/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 9/5/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 10/5/2017 
Email confirmation received: yes, 10/5/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Never said but Feb Processing Times state 100% in 30 days
Decision made email: Waiting!!! 
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Babzoid

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/Spouse (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 8, 2017
Date biometrics taken: March 15, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 16, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 6-8 weeks
Date your visa was received: Still Waiting - 70+ day!!


----------



## mefal

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13/4/2017
Date biometrics taken: 19/4/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 21/4/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 24/4/17 
Email confirmation received: No
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: -
Date your visa was received: -


----------



## myeyes123

*USA Priority*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 29 March 2017
Date biometrics taken: 3 April 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 3 April 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 5 April 2017 
Email confirmation received: 6 April 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks, 60 days
Decision made email: 17 May 2017
Date your visa was received: 22 May 2017
7 weeks exactly


----------



## Desiree123

*Updates*

Hello All, 

first i would like to thank everyone as it has been very helpful in making my application, so i get my VISA. 

Im So Happy  

Below my Updates :



Desiree123 said:


> Hello here is my timeline :
> 
> Country applying from: Mauritius
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 30/03/2017
> Date biometrics taken: 30/0/2017
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 03/04/2017
> Office location processing your visa: South Africa Pretoria
> Projected timeline given: 60 Days
> Date your visa was received: 26/05/2017
> 
> I really don't know if it takes only 60days or longer... waiting is very hard...


----------



## OddLion

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13/5/2017
Date biometrics taken: 19/5/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 19/5/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 19/5/2017
Email confirmation received: yes, 22/5/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: up to 60 working days (no clear timeline given)
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Alannahlyall

*Country applying from:* Melbourne, Australia 
*Type of visa applied for:* Marriage Visitor Visa  (6 month validity)
*Priority/Non-Priority:* Non - Priority 
*Date application submitted:* Online April 20, 2017 
*Date biometrics taken:* May 15, 2017 
*Date documentation was received by UKVI:* May 15, 2017
* Email confirmation received:* N/A 
*Office location processing your visa:* Manila (Says UKVI 10 in passport)
* Projected timeline given:* 3 Weeks (15 working days)
* Decision made email:* May 29, 2017
* Date your visa was received:* May 30, 2017 - *Approved*
*Processing time:* 2 Weeks (10 working days)
:biggrin1:

Thanks to all the moderators and other helpful expats,
Next step, spouse visa in January 2018!


----------



## dbendick

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority 
Date application submitted: Online April 22, 2017 
Date biometrics taken: April 27, 2017 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: May 5, 2017
 Email confirmation received: May 5, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
 Projected timeline given: 12 weeks but paid for priority
 Decision made email: Waiting
 Date your visa was received: Waiting
Processing time: Waiting


----------



## ASL.DJG

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Fiance (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 4 May 2017
Date biometrics taken: 12 May 2017 (VFS - São Paulo)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15 May 2017
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 60 working days 
Assigned to ECO: 30 May 2017
Decision Made Email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Hammer2001

This forum is a fantastic source of information for all of us going through the visa process for our spouses. And I thank the contributors for all their help and advice. 

One question I have while reading this thread.....

What is the fixation people have for applying at the earliest possible moment?
Surely as the visa is valid until the expiration date there is no pressure or need to apply so early?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Joppa

They want to get it out of the way, or they may be planning a trip abroad so need their passport.


----------



## i.need.help

Joppa said:


> They want to get it out of the way, or they may be planning a trip abroad so need their passport.


Exactly the two reasons why my wife will be applying at the earliest date.

Joppa - My wife arrived in the UK on a 33 month spousal visa on 19th March 2015. So by following your calculation, the 30th month anniversary will be on 22nd August 2017. Right? Therefore, we can apply for FLR-M on or any day after 22nd August, but no later than 19th November? Right?

Visa expires: 20-11-17.

She also travelled to visit family back home each year, end of 2015 and end of 2016 for 5/6 weeks each time. This doesn't change the dates we can apply does it or matter overall ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa

Yes. 30-month anniversary will be on 19th September 2017, and 28 days before is 22nd August, which is the first day she can apply until visa expiry, which is 'valid until' date. 
Going home for holidays is fine.


----------



## A2347kds

Country applying from: one of former USSR republics...
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted: Online 18 Feb 2017
Date biometrics taken: 1 Mar 2017
Email confirmation received: 2 Mar 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 8 Mar 2017 (from Special delivery tracking, no confirmation email from UKVI)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
We contacted UKVI service centre to enquire about status (email via online form): 18 May 2017
UKVI sent back supporting docs: 26 May 2017
UKVI service centre finally replied saying decision has been made: 27 May 2017 (though it was promised the response would be in 24 hrs)
Decision made email: 30 May 2017
Date your visa was received: 31 May 2017

Summary: processing time almost on the limit of 60 working days, TLS website tracking is not useful, UKVI hard to contact and response is slow


----------



## AlexaGrace

Hi Joppa,

My husband's UK spouse visa is valid from 16/12/2014 to 16/09/2017 - he arrived back in the UK on the 23/12/2014.

I just started the online application to renew his visa yesterday. We hope to be in a position to submit this by the end of June. What is the earliest date we could post it?

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa

28 days before 30-month anniversary of arrival (23rd June 2017), so he can apply now.


----------



## Trinimon

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa (Wife and two sons)
Priority: non-proirity 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 4/19/17 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 4/26/17
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:5/4/!17
Date email confirmation: 5/5/17
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks 
Decision made email: prayerfully waiting 
Date your visa was received: prayerfully waiting


----------



## addy321

*Adnan*

Country applying from: Saudi Arabia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted: Online Mar 13, 2017
Date biometrics taken: 15 Mar 2017
Email confirmation received: 16 Mar 2017
Office location processing your visa: British embassy Riyadh
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
contacted UKVI service centre to enquire about status (email via online form): Never received any response (they promise to respond within in 24 hrs though)
Decision made email: 1 June 2017
Date your visa was received: Still waiting for documents


----------



## Gin from GA

*ILR 5 year route*

My second partner visa was granted 2 January 2015; it expires 2 July 2017. What form do I need to use to apply for ILR? The .gov website is confusing.


----------



## Gin from GA

*Very confused - please help*

1) I arrived in the UK in Aug 2009 on a Tier 1 visa - I think that was for 2 years
2) I then applied as a spouse/partner - that was granted 16 November 2012
3) I applied for an extension to that visa, which was granted 2 January 2015

My visa expires on 2 July 2017, which appears to be a few months shy of the 60-month requirement for ILR.

My partner and I have been together since June 2010 (7 years now); do I have to apply for ANOTHER extension for the sake of a few months?

Have we miscounted somehow? Everywhere we look online, it states that spouse/partner visas are for 30 months.....

Someone please advise - I am very confused


----------



## Mary7117

Thought I'll post timeline too 
Country applying from: Morocco 
Priority/Non-Priority:- Non-Priority (hugely regret) 
Date applied: 8/05
Biometric: 12/05
Documents sent to UKVI: 15/05
Confirmation Email: 16/05
Decision: 
Visa received: 
Anxiously waiting :-( 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrQaiser

Finally I'm able to post here after two refusals and three years of struggle 
Country applying from: Pakistan 
PRIORITY 
SETTLEMENT 
Date of online: 22nd March
biometrics: 24th March
Visa: on 30th May 
To everyone never loose hope , if I can get it everyone can


----------



## KingJaja

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority 
Date application submitted: Online April 14, 2017 
Date biometrics taken: April 20, 2017 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: April 20, 2017
 Email confirmation received: April 24, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
 Projected timeline given: 4 weeks est.
 Decision made email: Waiting
 Date your visa was received: Waiting
Processing time: Waiting


----------



## caribear

*Country applying from*: USA
*Type of visa applied for*: Spouse Settlement Visa
*Priority/Non-Priority*: Priority 
*Date application submitted*: 27 March 2017
*Date biometrics taken*: 7 April 2017
*Date documentation was received by UKVI*: 13 April 2017
 *Email confirmation received*: 13 April 2017
*Office location processing your visa*: Sheffield, UK
 *Projected timeline given*: not sure
 *Decision made email*: 1 June 2017
 *Date your visa was received*: 5 June 2017


----------



## melanogaster

Approved!

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted: 11 May 2017
Date biometrics taken: 15 May 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Documents were scanned
Email confirmation received: 16 May 2017
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Assigned to ECO email: 30 May 2017
Decision made email: 1 June 2017
Date your visa was received: 7 June 2017


----------



## eternale

Country applying from: turkey
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority (thanks to our lawyer who didn' t tell us there is an option.. )
Date application submitted:8 May 2017
Email confirmation received: 9 May 2017
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: waiting 
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## nyclon

*Moderator Reminder*
* This thread is for timelines ONLY*. 

Please ask your questions on the general forum. Off topic comments or questions will be removed.

If you want to discuss the visa processing procedure or congratulate someone please use this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## BWA468

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted: 4 May 2017
Date biometrics taken: 09 May 2017
Date documentation was received: ?
Email confirmation received: 18 May 2017
Office location processing your visa: Auckland, New Zealand
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting

Have not been advised my documents were received in Auckland even though they were sent via track and trace and delivered the day after I sent them. On 18 May they emailed stating they had not been received. Have been unable to contact anyone at UK Visas and Immigration NZ


----------



## kostachucks

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner, non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 7 December
Date biometrics taken: 21 December 2016
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29 December 2016 (ECO email)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 5 June 2017 (111 working days from Biometrics, 22 1/2 weeks from ECO email)

Ouch that took a long time. Would definitely pay for priority if doing this again.


----------



## tarb

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted: 18th Feb!
Date biometrics taken: 23rd March 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 24th march 2017
Email confirmation received: 24th march 2017
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Assigned to ECO email: 08/06/2017
Decision made email: 08/06/2017
Date your visa was received: 7 June 2017


----------



## Warri2Basing

*my timeline for UK spouse visa*

Country applying from : Nigeria 
Visa Category: Spouse (Non-priority) 
Online submission: 13th March 2017
Date biometrics was taken: 17th March 2017
Documents submitted: 29th March 2017
Documents Received: (No email from them, although I tracked it, and it was showing delivered; signed for) 
Agency office: Abuja
Office location processing application: Sheffield 
Projected Timeline: 12weeks 
Decision made email: (waiting) 
Date Visa Received: (waiting)


----------



## KMS

UK Spouse visa
Country applying from: Jamaica
Visa category: spouse-non priority
On-line submission: 14.02.2017
BR taken: 03.03.17
Documents submitted: 01.03.2017
Confirmation email: 07.03.17
Agency: UK visas and immigration
Office: Sheffield
Proj wait: 12 weeks
Phonecall to collect passport from Jamaica VAC: 02.06.17
Decision email: 05.06.17
Decision: Approved ☺☺&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;
2nd application stay strong everyone even at your sadest times remember you have each other x


----------



## mefal

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13/4/17
Date biometrics taken: 19/4/17
Date documents forward to UKVI: 21/4/17
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 24/4/17 
Email confirmation received: None
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: None
Date your visa was received: 12/6/17
Just over 7 weeks!

After no email that they had received our docs, I sent an enquiry on 30/5/17 to confirm. On that date, they said our application hadn't yet been assessed by a case officer, so I am surprised it was turned around so quickly. There also wasn't any email that the docs were being returned, so it was a bit of a surprise! Relatively pain-free (except for all of the worry).

All done, so happy!


----------



## abbybear

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 27/4/2017
Date biometrics taken: 2/5/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 2/5/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 2/5/2017 
Email confirmation received: yes, 2/5/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 days
Decision made email: 8/6/2017 (online status) 
Date your visa was received: 15/6/2017


----------



## livellytania

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 11 2017 (online), May 16 2017 (in person)
Date biometrics taken: May 16, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: May 16, 2017 (I think)
Date documentation was received by UKVI: May 28, 2017 
Email confirmation received: May 28, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 5-6 weeks
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## komandoo

Country applying from: South Korea
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee Visa (Settlement Visa)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 27/4/2017
Date biometrics taken: 2/5/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 2/5/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 2/5/2017 
Email confirmation received: yes, 3/5/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: more than 2weeks these days
Decision made email: wating 
Date your visa was received: wating


----------



## pete1542

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Spouse + Step Daughter
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 19 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: May 25, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: May 25, 2017 (Scanning Service)
Date documentation was received by UKVI: May 25, 2017 
Email confirmation received: May 25, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 days +
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## baycat_nz

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date biometrics taken: 23 May 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: Unsure - got sent to Australia from NZ and scanned and sent from there
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Online application - May 23. Supporting documents, unsure 
Email confirmation received: 23 May 23 2017 from Sheffield
Office location processing your visa: UKVI01 (stamped on visa, wasn't aware during processing)
Projected timeline given: 5 working days
Decision made email: None. Called and was told it was processed on 9 June
Date your visa was received: 17 June 2017 (much later than the 5 days and after several flight changes!)


----------



## Becpound2

Country applying from: Ghana 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 2, 2017 (online), 
Date biometrics taken: April 6, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: April 7, 2017 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: April 10, 2017 
Email confirmation received: May 28, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Decision made email: June 12, 2017
Date your visa was received: June 14, 2017


----------



## takemetoversailles

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 10th, 2017 (online) 
Date biometrics taken: June 15th, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: June 16th, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Awaiting Arrival est. Tuesday 20th
Email confirmation received: Awaiting
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: ?
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## ingridLA

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Fiance + dependent
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 16th, 2017 (online) 
Date biometrics taken: June 19th, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: June 19th, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: June 21st 2017
Email confirmation received: Awaiting
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: ?
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Jubilee_Royal

Hello Joppa,

After reading the Sticky posts, I tried to figure out the exact date when i can apply to renew my spouse visa (the earliest date), which is 30 months after my arrival to UK minus 28 calendar days, however i am not sure if i am right, so please, can you check the dates provided below? this is what i came up with:

My visa valid dates are
Valid from: 21-08-2015 until 21-05-2018

Entry to UK: 04-September-2015
30 month Anniversary of arrival: 04-March-2018
minus 28 days = *04-February-2018 *(this will be the earliest date when i can apply by post??)

Am i right?

I am also worried is that enough time to get the reply back, because it is less then 2 months? 

Thank you for your help


----------



## Joppa

Yes, also you can schedule your premium service centre appointment from 4th Feb onwards.
What do you mean by less than 2 months?


----------



## dmboman

*Spouse visa timeline*

I can finally post my timeline.

Country applying from: Toronto, Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted: March 27, 2017
Date biometrics taken: March 29, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: March 29, 2017
Email confirmation received: March 30, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 6-8 weeks
Decision made email: June 22, 2017
Visa status updated on UKVI website: June 27, 2017
Date your visa was received: June 28, 2017 (visa approved)

My visa took over 60 business days from the date of the biometrics with priority service. I'd hate to wonder how much longer it would have been if we went with non-priority. 

Good luck, everyone. I hope you receive good news soon. :canada:


----------



## Algeria

Country applying from: ALGERIA 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa** Priority**
Date application submitted:06 june 2017
Email confirmation received: 06 june 2017
Projected timeline given: 3 weeks and 2 days 
Decision made email: waiting 
Date your visa was received: waiting :flame::flame::flame::flame::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## new-yorkshire

Type of visa: Settlement (Spouse) *PRIORITY*
Application submitted online: 9 May 2017
Biometrics taken: 12 May 2017
Application packet forwarded to UKVI: 15 May 2017
Application packet delivered per UPS Tracking: 17 May 2017
Email confirmation from UKVI: 18 May 2017
Decision Made email: 27 June 2017
Visa received: 29 June 2017 *APPROVED*

[27 Business Days]


----------



## vivaciouswacky

Guys, a bit of a confusion. My spouse visa expires in the first week of October 2017, however I wouldn't have lived here for 30 months as I started living here much late in Uk (7 months after being issued visa). When should I apply for visa extension?


----------



## AMWilliams

*US Spousal visa*

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted: May 23, 2017
Date biometrics taken: May 30, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: June 3, 2017
Email confirmation received: June 7, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none
Decision made email: waiting (impatiently):fingerscrossed:


----------



## talc

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Fiancee
Priority/Non-priority: Non-priority
Date application submitted: online 29 March
Date biometrics taken: 4 April
Date documentation was shipped: 7 April
Date documentation was delivered: 10 April
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11 April
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Decision made email: 29 June
Date your visa was received: 3 July - APPROVED!! 


Took the whole 12 weeks!! It's been a terrible wait. I'd recommend doing priority next time!


----------



## ylyy131

Country applying from: Rabat, Morocco
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Fiancé - priority 
Date application submitted online: 2 June 2017
Date biometrics taken: 8 June 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 June 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 15 working days for priority - could take up to 60 working days
Date your visa was received: waiting 

Anxiously waiting for the good news!


----------



## torix

*!!!*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa / Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 27 March 2017
Date biometrics taken: 10 April 2017
Date documents forwarded to UKVI: 17 April 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI (per UPS Tracking): 19 April 2017
Email confirmation received (relating to online application): 21 April 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date of Decision Made email: 4 July 2017
Date your visa was received: 6 July 2017

Can't believe the wait is finally over! It took 81 days from the day I sent it to the date I received it. This forum was so incredibly helpful.


----------



## Algeria

Country applying from: Algeria 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted: June 06, 2017
Date biometrics taken: june 06, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: June 06, 2017
Email confirmation received: June 07, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 4 weeks 
Decision made email: waiting ......:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ZEK1623

Country applying from: Canada - Ottawa
Type of visa applied for: settlement-spouse visa
Date application submitted (online or in person):May 24th 2017
Date biometrics taken: May 29th 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa: 
Projected timeline given:8 weeks
Date your visa was received: July 7th 2017

28 business until I received an email informing me a decision has been made, 29 business days until I received my visa.


----------



## nyclon

*Moderator Message*

*This is another reminder that this thread is for timelines only. Any comments or questions will either be relocated to a new thread or the Visa Processing Complain thread or removed. *


----------



## dianabau

Country applying from: Argentina
Type of visa applied for:Spouse visa (non- priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 30 march 2017
Date biometrics taken:26 april 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:27 april 2017
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 10 weeks
Date your visa was received:8 July 2017

Visa granted!


----------



## Havi29

Country applying from: Vietnam 
Type of visa applied for : settlements fiancé (non -priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person ): 20 February 2017
Date documents forwarded to UKVI: 20 February 2017
Office location processing your visa: Bangkok Thailand 
Projected timeline given: non 
Decision made email: waiting ?????


----------



## sinilkang

*Confused*

Hello,

I was looking at various websites to find out when I can extend my Spouse Visa which expires in 23-Jan-2018. I understand what the main thread is saying but in the UK visa's website(gov.uk/uk-family-visa) it says "The earliest you can apply is 28 days before your current permission (called ‘leave to remain’) expires.". 

So I am quite confused now.

Can anyone clarify?

Thanks


----------



## AMWilliams

AMWilliams said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
> Date application submitted: May 23, 2017
> Date biometrics taken: May 30, 2017
> Date documents forward to UKVI: June 3, 2017
> Email confirmation received: June 7, 2017
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: none
> Decision made email: July 7
> Visas received: July 10 APPROVED


----------



## charybdis

*Spouse Visa Priority*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa - priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 6 June 2017
Date biometrics taken: 13 June 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19 June 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: unsure
Decision made: 11 July 2017
Date your visa was received: will arrive 13 July

17 business days?! The shortness of the decision-making scares me  hope it's good news :/


----------



## Adde_ruun

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for:Spouse visa (non- priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 5 june 2017
Date biometrics taken:15 june 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:16 june 2017
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, South Africa
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Date your visa was received: stil waiting


----------



## kaiamber

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse settlement (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 4, 2017
Date biometrics taken: July 10, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 12, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: waiting....
Date your visa was received:waiting even more....


----------



## Miss_s72

*UK Fiance/Marriage Settlement Visa*

Country applying from: Toronto, Canada
Type of visa applied for: Fiance/Marriage Settlement (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): 23 April 2017
Date biometrics taken: 19 May 2017 (re-scheduled appointment due to us discovering we hadn't completed the financial form)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 5 June, 2017 (no idea why this took so long to arrive)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: From the Toronto Office 10-12 weeks
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Pynkerbella

*Usa/uk spousal visa*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement, non-priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9 June 2017
Date biometrics taken: Will be 14 July 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Pending
Office location processing your visa: Pending
Projected timeline given: Pending
Decision made: Pending
Date your visa was received: Pending

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JuniorP

Country applying from: Manila, Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Marriage Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted: 19 April 2017
Date biometrics taken: 19 April 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20th April 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: From VFS Manila-10 Working days for Priority (Have now changed guidance for priority and no timeline now given just stating applications placed at front of queue)
Date your visa was received: 14th July 2017

59 Working days - 11.8 Weeks. Approved!!!!

Have been told multiple times that there is a massive backlog for visa applications


----------



## charybdis

*[Update] Spouse Visa Priority*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa - priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 6 June 2017
Date biometrics taken: 13 June 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 19 June 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: unsure
Decision made: 11 July 2017
Date your visa was received:13 July

APPROVED - and only 17 business days!  Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear back!


----------



## Aruba1313

Country applying from: exYugoslavia
Type of visa applied for: Fiance visa ( priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 31 may 2017
Date biometrics taken: 8 June 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 9 June 2017
Office location processing your visa: Warsaw, Poland
Projected timeline given: 15 working days on priority
Date your visa was received: waiting............
16th July 2017 Contacted Lawyer to check, as worried it might be 50-60 days on Priority...


----------



## BWA468

BWA468 said:


> Country applying from: New Zealand
> Type of visa applied for: Ancestry Visa
> Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
> Date application submitted: 4 May 2017
> Date biometrics taken: 09 May 2017
> Date documentation was received: ?
> Email confirmation received: 18 May 2017
> Office location processing your visa: Auckland, New Zealand
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days
> Decision made email: Waiting
> Date your visa was received: Waiting
> 
> Have not been advised my documents were received in Auckland even though they were sent via track and trace and delivered the day after I sent them. On 18 May they emailed stating they had not been received. Have been unable to contact anyone at UK Visas and Immigration NZ



Type of visa applied for: Ancestry Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted: 4 May 2017
Date biometrics taken: 09 May 2017
Date documentation was received: ?
Email confirmation received: 25 May 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Decision made email: 14/7
Date your visa was received: 17/7


----------



## MarkandEbony

Type of visa applied for: Settlement (spouse)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
From: Hong Kong
Date application submitted: 24 April 2017
Date bio-metrics taken: 24 April 2017
Date documentation was received: 24/4 
Email confirmation received: 24 April (Manila) May 2 (Sheffield)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 15 working days which changed to 12 weeks mid stream
Decision made notice via tracking site: 13/7 states DECIDED
Decision made notice: waiting
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## legiorno

*Help confirming date*

HI there, 

I would appreciate some help confirming the date I can apply as I'm not great with numbers. 

I entered on May 21, 2015 (valid from April 30, 2015)

After doing the math based on your advice, I believe the earliest I apply for extension is October 24, 2017.

Is this correct?

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa

It's 28 days (4 weeks) before 21st Nov 2017. So correct.


----------



## legiorno

Thank you, that's really kind and helpful!


----------



## legiorno

Hi again, 

I have plans in France in November, returning to the UK on 21 November. Would it be acceptable to post my application on this date?

And if I do wait, what are the chances of getting my passport returned before 21 December? 

Sucks that its around the holidays! I'm not sure what to do. My visa expires Jan 30 2018.

Thanks again.


----------



## Joppa

Yes, but currently postal route is taking around 2 months, though that might shorten by November. To be sure of getting your passport back and BRP, it's best to pay £590 for premium service centre.
Do post further questions on the main Britain forum.


----------



## lpcar

*Spouse Visa Priority*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa - priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 8, 2017 online
Date biometrics taken: July 17, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 20, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: unsure
Decision made: 
Date your visa was received:


----------



## haldane86

Country applying from: Canada - Edmonton
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - wife - non priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 6th 2017 - online
Date biometrics taken: July 17th 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 20th 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Farzam

Country applying from: Iran
Type of visa applied for: Tier 4 student
Date application submitted (online or in person):in person 5th July 2017
Date biometrics taken: 5th July 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 6th July 2017
Office location processing your visa: Istanbul TLS (Turkey)
Projected timeline given: Priority visa, 5 business days for decision
Date your visa was received: waiting.


----------



## KingJaja

Updated Timeline!!

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority 
Date application submitted: Online April 14, 2017 
Date biometrics taken: April 20, 2017 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: April 20, 2017
 Email confirmation received: April 24, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
 Projected timeline given: 4 weeks est.
 Decision made email: July 13, 2017, via Uk visa status website (no email)
 Date your visa was received: July 20, 2017
Processing time: 59 days from biometrics to decision

Good luck to everyone else still waiting.


----------



## ruthlesscanuk

Type of visa applied for: Settlement (spouse)
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
From: Toronto, Canada
Date application submitted: 3 April 2017
Date bio-metrics taken: 7 April 2017
Date documentation was received: 10 April (via text)
Email confirmation received: 10 April
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK (I think?)
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made notice: No email from Sheffield arrived
Passport ready: 7 July (via text from TO office)
Date your visa was received: 10 July
30 day Entry visa dates: 12 July - 11 Aug
Landed in UK: 17 July
BPR Card picked up: 20 July

Good luck everyone. Hopefully that slow down is done!


----------



## emu77

Country applying from: Toronto, Canada
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date online application submitted: April 14, 2017
Date biometrics taken: April 21, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: April 21, 2017
Email confirmation received: April 25, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 6-8 weeks
Visa status updated on UKVI website: July 18, 2017
Decision made email: Never received, but MP’s office confirmed approved visa on July 20
Date your visa was received: July 21

Well that was an ordeal! If any Canadians have a choice of where they can go to apply for their visa, I say go anywhere but Toronto! It took 59 business days for the decision to be made, and 63 days for my passport/visa to be returned to me. 

Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## OlaCorleone

Country applying from: Cairo, Egypt
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date online application submitted: April 20, 2017
Date biometrics taken: April 24, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: April 25, 2017
Email confirmation received: May 5, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Visa status updated on UKVI website: July 18, 2017
Decision made email: Never received
Date your visa was received: July 20

Still haven't picked up the visa yet, office closed until Tuesday.


----------



## Virhb

*My timeline*

Thank you all for posting. This forum was SO helpful! Waiting was very difficult. Seeing everyone's posts was a relief.
Here goes my timeline. Hope this is helpful. 

Country applying from: Venezuela
Type of visa applied for: Marriage Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted: 24 May 2017
Date biometrics taken: June 2, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 5 2017
Office location processing your visa: Bogota 
Projected timeline given: 7 days according to website. Then 30 working days when asking Visa Centre (Priority)
Date application reached ECO (email): July 4, 2017
Decision made email: July 14
Received documents on: July 18

It took exactly 30 working days. Pay priority if you can!!! 

Good luck!


----------



## MarkandEbony

Type of visa applied for: Settlement (spouse)

Priority/Non-Priority: Priority

From: Hong Kong

Date application submitted: 24 April 2017

Date bio-metrics taken: 24 April 2017

Date documentation was received: 2 May 2017

Email confirmation received: May 2 2017

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK 

Projected timeline given: 10 to 15 working days

Decision made notice: Via status tracking site on July 13th

Passport ready: 18 July 2017

Date your visa was received: 19 July



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## anicelady

Country applying from: New York, USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date online application submitted: 26 April (27 April GMT) 2017
Date biometrics taken: 4 May 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 9 May 2017
Email confirmation received: 11 May 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Visa status updated on UKVI website: still awaiting
Decision made email: still awaiting
Date your visa was received: still awaiting


----------



## majuto

Country applying from: Kenya
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - wife - non priority
Date application submitted (online): April 27th 2017
Date biometrics taken: May 17th 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 18th 2017
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, S Africa 
Projected timeline given: 60 Working Days
Date your visa was received: still waiting


----------



## OlaCorleone

Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date online application submitted: April 20, 2017
Date biometrics taken: April 24, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: April 25, 2017
Email confirmation received: May 5, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Visa status updated on UKVI website: July 17, 2017
Decision made email: Never received
Date your visa was received: July 20

52 working days, visa granted! 

(had to make a new post because I can't edit the original.)


----------



## Missjosie

Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 Youth Mobility
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date online application submitted: 29 April 2017
Date biometrics taken: 10 May 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 10 May 2017
Email confirmation received: 16 May 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 4 weeks
Visa status updated on UKVI website: waiting
Decision made email: waiting
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## NathanielUK

Country applying from: Australia - Melbourne
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority 
Date application submitted: Online June 19, 2017 
Date biometrics taken: June 23, 2017 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: June 23, 2017
 Email confirmation received: June 23, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
 Projected timeline given: 60 days
 Decision made email: July 25, 2017
 Date your visa was received: July 25, 2017
Processing time: 22 business days!!!!

Based on other reports I was surprised how quick this was. Glad I paid priority.


----------



## AtwoZed

Applying from: Saint Petersburg, Russia
Visa type: spouse settlement (non-priority)
Online application submitted: 28th June 2017
Biometrics taken: 30th June 2017
Documents received by UKVI: 4th July 2017
Email confirmation received: 13th July 2017
Processing office: Sheffield
Projection timeline given: 60 working days
Decision made: pending

Wife has had previous refusals for visit visas so not optimistic this will be a quick process. Anyone else applying with previous visit visa refusals and/or from St Petersburg?


----------



## renji1466

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Child under 18, Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online): 12 July 2017
Date biometrics taken: 26 July 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: -WAITING-
Office location processing your visa: Manila 
Projected timeline given: 1-3 months
Date your visa was received: -WAITING-


----------



## banchad

Country applying from: Beijing, China
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date of submission at submission centre: 5 June 2017
Email confirmation received: 24 June 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Visa status updated on UKVI website: waiting
Decision made email: waiting
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## ibrown

Type of visa applied for: Spouse - From Pakistan
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date online application submitted: April 24, 2017
Date biometrics taken: April 26, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: May 9, 2017
Email confirmation received: May 5, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Visa status updated on UKVI website: July 13, 2017
Decision made email: Never received
Date your visa was received: July 24th 
Date arrived: Arriving next week : :nod:


----------



## bpatmens

Hello Joppa, I would need your help here. My EEA resident card was issued on 24th December 2014. So which month in 2019 can I apply for PR? Thanks for your time in advance.


----------



## ingridLA

*Update*



ingridLA said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance + dependent
> Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 16th, 2017 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: June 19th, 2017
> Date documents forward to UKVI: June 19th, 2017
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: June 21st 2017
> Email confirmation received: Awaiting
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: ?
> Decision made email: Waiting
> Date your visa was received: Waiting



Type of visa applied for: Fiance + dependent
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 16th, 2017 (online) 
Date biometrics taken: June 19th, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: June 19th, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: June 21st 2017
Email confirmation received: June 23 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: 7/31/2017
Date your visa was received: Waiting.. expected to arrive August 2 2017. 1 day before my travel date!!! Hoping for the good news! 

26 days from Email confirmation to Decision email


----------



## thelittlestmiju

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 29th, 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: July 5th, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: July 7th, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: July 12th 2017 
Email confirmation received: July 12th 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given, to my knowledge
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## enlsem2015gmail

*Another timing question*

I know this is similar to most of the other questions in the thread but there are a few wrinkles I haven't seen while glancing quickly that have me curious about what to do.

- I arrived in the UK on April 6 2015 on a fiance visa and got married on April 15 2015
- Had my appointment at a premium visa service center and received my visa on April 17 2015, therefore expiring on Oct 17 2017
- My wife and I (stupidly) booked a vacation in South America from Oct 12 to 23 this year, meaning that I will need my passport back by that date and presumably will need to complete the process before we go so I can re-enter the country
- I intend to continue living in the UK and apply for ILR after the next 30 month period

So given those dates, on what date should I apply for renewal such that it will
1. not expire too soon 30 months from now and require me to get a third FLR
2. not expire too soon 30 months from now so that I've lived here long enough to apply for ILR
3. given all of this, I plan on making another booking at a premium visa service center. However, the only one near me is in Croydon. Given that you can only apply 28 days in advance but can make appointments 42 days in advance, I am nervous that the center will run out of appointments. Is this something that often happens and how do people deal with it?

I really hope we don't have to move our non-refundable vacation, but obviously staying in the UK is more important. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Joppa

4 weeks before expiry, so 19th September. Any unexpired time on your current leave will be added to the new, so you can still apply for settlement from 4 weeks before expiry.


----------



## enlsem2015gmail

Got it, thank you. Do you have any insight into the general availability of appointments 4 weeks prior? When I made my appointment for my first spouse visa, I made it the full 42 days in advance but obviously that's not an option now.


----------



## Joppa

Well, 6 weeks before is 8th August so you still have time.


----------



## ingridLA

type of visa applied for: Fiance + dependent
priority/non-priority: Priority
date application submitted (online or in person): June 16th, 2017 (online) 
date biometrics taken: June 19th, 2017
date documents forward to ukvi: June 19th, 2017
date documentation was received by ukvi: June 21st 2017
email confirmation received: June 23 2017
office location processing your visa: Sheffield
projected timeline given: 12 weeks
decision made email: 7/31/2017
date your visa was received: Waiting.. Expected to arrive august 2 2017. 1 day before my travel date!!! Hoping for the good news! 
26 days from email confirmation to decision email
approved good luck to everyone here. Thank you sooooo much this forum is awesome!


----------



## tethered

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26th April 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 28th April 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 28th April 2017 (scanning service at VAC)
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 28th April 2017 
Email confirmation received: 28th April 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 10 days
Decision made email: Status checker shows decision made 28th July 2017. Informed on 31st July 2017 via enquiry service. Received an email from VAC on 2nd August 2017, and a call on 3rd August 2017 saying passport was ready for collection from VAC.
Date your visa was received: 3rd August 2017


----------



## AndyJD

Country applying from: Russia (Moscow)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Standard
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 9th, 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: May 19th, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: May 23rd, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Package signed for in Sheffield May 24th 2017 
Email confirmation of online application received in Sheffield: June 5th 2017
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: None received 
Supporting Documents Returned: Not Yet
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Russia2UK

Country applying from: Russia (St Petersburg)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Wife)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 19th, 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: April 21st, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: May 4th, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Signed for in Sheffield May 5th 2017 
Email confirmation of online application received in Sheffield: April 24th 2017
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: None received 
Supporting Documents Returned: 18th July
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Decision made email: 15th July
Date your visa was received: Waiting!!! Wife still not contacted to collect from VAC


----------



## anicelady

-Non-priority spousal visa & son's settlement visa-
Date of online application: 26 April (27 April GMT) 2017
Date of biometrics: 4 May 2017
Package arrived in Sheffield: 10 May 2017
Date of "received by Sheffield" email: 11 May 2017
Decision tracker updated to completed: 31 July 2017
Decision email: 2 August 2017
Visas received: 3 August 2017


----------



## JessyL772

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner/Fiancé - Non-Priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Submission May 5th, 2017
Date biometrics taken: May 11th, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 24th, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 Days
Date Additional Documentation was Requested: July 31st, 2017
Date Email was received deeming Application not Straightforward: July 31st, 2017
Date your visa was received: STILL WAITING (Day 61)


----------



## OddLion

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13 May 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 19 May 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 19 May 2017 (scanning service at VAC)
Email confirmation received: 22 May 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 10-15 days
Decision made email: No email received
On 29 July, UKVI online status checker showed decision made on 27 July 2017. 
Received email from VFS on 1 August 2017 saying visa was ready for pickup (51 working days from biometric submission)
Date your visa was received: 1 August 2017 (6 hours before my flight to the UK!)

**Note that I made multiple inquiries to UKVI via my sponsor's MP, though it's impossible to know whether this made any difference


----------



## Russia2UK

Update to Yesterdays Post - Visa Granted!!! 

Final timeline, well almost, read carefully lol

Country applying from: Russia (St Petersburg)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Wife)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 19th, 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: April 21st, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: May 4th, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Signed for in Sheffield May 5th 2017 
Email confirmation of online application received in Sheffield: April 24th 2017
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: None received 
Supporting Documents Returned: 18th July
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Decision made email: 15th July
Date your visa was received: Waiting!!! Wife still not contacted to collect from VAC
Contacted MP: 4th August
MP Response: 4th August Visa Granted 13th July, travel dates 21st July to 20th August
Sheffield Action: Priority Escalation to TLScontact Russia and Consulate to Return wifes passport next week
Extra notes: Special dispensation considered due to partial expiry of travel visa

Good luck to everybody still waiting


----------



## Melodika

Country applying from Turkey
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24 July 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 27 July 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 27 July 2017
Email confirmation received: 02 Aug 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 10-15 days
Decision made email: Waiting


----------



## MarryingAHighlander

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 31st (online)
Date biometrics taken: August 4th
Date documents forward to UKVI: August 4th
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Package signed for in Sheffield: August 7th
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: Waiting 
Supporting Documents Returned: N/A
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 6-12 weeks
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting

Here we go! All that work is now is someone else's hands now. Wish us luck!


----------



## MarryingAHighlander

Excuse the double post, just checked my email and received the confirmation email from Sheffield! Hooray!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 31st (online)
Date biometrics taken: August 4th
Date documents forward to UKVI: August 4th
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Package signed for in Sheffield: August 7th
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: August 7th! 
Supporting Documents Returned: N/A
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## hamidfarhan

Country applying from: KSA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th May (online)
Date biometrics taken: 11th May
Date documents forward to UKVI: 11th May
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 14th May
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: N/A
Supporting Documents Returned: N/A
Office location processing your visa: N/A
Projected timeline given: 6-8 weeks
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Algeria

Country applying from: ALGERIA 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa** Priority**
Date application submitted:06 june 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 07 june 2017
Email confirmation received: 07 june 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 46 days 
Decision made email: waiting :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Date your visa was received: waitingray2:ray2:


----------



## Mary7117

Country applying from: Maroc

Type of Visa: Non Priority 
Date of application submitted: 8th May 

Biometrics: 12th May 

Date of confirmation email: 16th May 

Decision Email: Tracker updated on 3rd August. Decision email and passport collection email on 7th August 

Date your visa recieved: 8th August 

Approved first time!


----------



## thelittlestmiju

thelittlestmiju said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance
> Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 29th, 2017 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: July 5th, 2017
> Date documents forward to UKVI: July 7th, 2017
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: July 12th 2017
> Email confirmation received: July 12th 2017
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given, to my knowledge
> Decision made email: Waiting
> Date your visa was received: Waiting



Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 29th, 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: July 5th, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: July 7th, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: July 12th 2017 
Email confirmation received: July 12th 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given, to my knowledge
Decision made email: August 8, 2017
Date your visa was received: Waiting, should arrive on August 10th with the result!

Hoping for good news, will update this when I get my passport back!!


----------



## AussieBoo

Country applying from: Australia (Brisbane)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 23 May 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 30 June 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 30 June 2017 (via scanning system from VFS Brisbane)
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 30 June 2017 
Email confirmation received: No confirmation
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 working days/12 weeks
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## majuto

majuto said:


> Country applying from: Kenya
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - wife - non priority
> Date application submitted (online): April 27th 2017
> Date biometrics taken: May 17th 2017
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 18th 2017
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, S Africa
> Projected timeline given: 60 Working Days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting



60 Working days today :noidea::Cry:


----------



## Clairey

Country applying from: Mumbai, India
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1st May (online)
Date biometrics taken: 8th May
Date documents forward to UKVI: 11th May
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 12th May
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: Never received one
Supporting Documents Returned: 25th May
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## thelittlestmiju

thelittlestmiju said:


> Country applying from: United States
> Type of visa applied for: Fiance
> Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): June 29th, 2017 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: July 5th, 2017
> Date documents forward to UKVI: July 7th, 2017
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: July 12th 2017
> Email confirmation received: July 12th 2017
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None given, to my knowledge
> Decision made email: August 8, 2017
> Date your visa was received: Waiting, should arrive on August 10th with the result!
> 
> Hoping for good news, will update this when I get my passport back!!


Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Fiance
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 29th, 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: July 5th, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: July 7th, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: July 12th 2017 
Email confirmation received: July 12th 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None given, to my knowledge
Decision made email: August 8, 2017
Date your visa was received: August 10, 2017

21 business days from application received e-mail/documents arriving at UKVI. 

Thank you to everyone here who helped, and I wish the rest of you good luck!!


----------



## AndyJD

Country applying from: Russia (Moscow)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Standard
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 9th, 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: May 19th, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: May 23rd, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Package signed for in Sheffield May 24th 2017 
Email confirmation of online application received in Sheffield: June 5th 2017
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: None received 
Supporting Documents Returned: Not Yet
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: Received August 11th (59th working day) - says will be delivered within 10 days 
Date your visa was received: Waiting

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Ragnarlöthbrøk

Country applying from: INDIA
Type of visa applied for: FIANCÉ
Partner/Fiancé - Non-Priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Submission April 18th, 2017
Date biometrics taken: May 10th, 2017
Email received for application received: May 20th, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 25th, 2017
Documents received back from Sheffield: 12 June 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 Days
Date Additional Documentation was Requested: August 2nd, 2017
Date Email was received deeming Application not Straightforward: August 2nd, 2017
Date additional documents were mailed: August 4th, 2017
Date your visa was received: STILL WAITING (Day 67)


----------



## c_cam

Visa Timeline

Country applying from: Jamaica
Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): April 21st (online)
Date biometrics taken: April 25th
Date documents forward to UKVI: April 28th
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Package signed for in Sheffield: May 2nd
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: May 8th
Supporting Documents Returned: July 22nd
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Total Number of Days: 74 working days
Decision made email: Wasn’t sent one
Date your visa was received: August 9th

Approved … Glory be to god, I’ll be with my wife soon


----------



## hyans

Visa Timeline

Country applying from: Indonesia, Jakarta
Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 - General 
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Aug 7 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Aug 7th
Email confirmation of application received at the UK Decision Making Centre: Aug 8th
Supporting Documents Returned: waiting
Office location processing your visa: waiting
Projected timeline given: waiting
Total Number of Days: waiting
Decision made email: waiting
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## zach121

just wanna update on my case. thanks everyone who have helped me.

application was submitted on: 19 june 2017
Letter from Home Office confirming application received on : 4 July 2017
Letter requesting enrollment of Biometrics : 4 July2017
Biometrics submitted on : 7 July 2017
decision letter(visa granted) : 31 july 2017
BRP card Received : 4 Aug 2017


----------



## ricardoflanigano

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 Youth Mobility Scheme
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 22
Date biometrics taken: July 7
Date documents forward to UKVI: ?
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Package signed for in Sheffield: ?
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: July 15
Supporting Documents Returned: July 22nd
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Total Number of Days: 38 and counting
Decision made email: Status update hasn't changed since July 25
Date your visa was received: still waiting - really freaking out


----------



## AndyJD

Country applying from: Russia (Moscow)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Standard
Date application submitted (online or in person): May 9th, 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: May 19th, 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: May 23rd, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: Package signed for in Sheffield May 24th 2017 
Email confirmation of online application received in Sheffield: June 5th 2017
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: None received 
Supporting Documents Returned: Not Yet
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: Received August 11th (59th working day) - says will be delivered within 10 days 
Date your visa was received: August 15th GRANTED!


----------



## AspecMae

Country applying from: *Singapore*
Type of visa applied for: *Fiancee Visa (Settlement)*
Priority/Non-Priority: *Priority*
Date application submitted (online): *19 June 2017*
Date biometrics taken: *18 July 2017*
Date documents forward to UKVI: *18 July 2017*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *18 July 2017*
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Projected timeline given: _Settlement Priority Applications will be placed in front 
of the queue of Non-Priority Application (12 weeks / 60 days) _

Date your visa was received: WAITING:faint:


----------



## mudgemore

Country applying from: *Namibia*
Type of visa applied for: *Spouse*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *01 June 2017 (online)*
Date biometrics taken: *06 June 2017*
Date documents forward to UKVI: *06 June 2017*
Date documentation was received by UKVI: *07 June 2017* 
Supporting Documents Returned: *Waiting*
Office location processing your visa: *Pretoria - RSA*
Projected timeline given: *6 Weeks*
Decision made email: *Waiting* (50 working days and counting...)
Date your visa was received: *Waiting*

Reaaaally missing my spouse...


----------



## gus81

*Visa Timeline*

Country applying from: The Gambia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9 March 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 15 March 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 21 March 2017
Date documentation scanned was received by UKVI: 21 March 2017
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: 22 March 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Total Number of Days: Over 120 Days
Decision made email: Still waiting
Date your visa was received: Still Waiting- really freaking out


----------



## nyclon

MODERATOR REMINDER:

This thread is for reporting timelines ONLY. If you want to discuss timelines, complain or congratulate please use this thread: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...complain-commiserate-congratulate-thread.html


----------



## harasdlw

*Visa appliction*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/ Spouse
Prority/ Non priority: Non priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 30/06/2017
Date biometrics taken: 11/07/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18/07/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received:


----------



## poliphilus

77 business days since receipt in Sheffield.

Type of Application: Settlement Fiancé (non priority)
Country applying from: Canada (Vancouver)
Nationality: Canadian
Online application: 25 April
Biometrics: 27 April
Package sent to UKVI (DHL): 27 April
Receipt Acknowledged: 1 May
Non-straightforward notice & request for one further document: 19 July (day 56!) 
Document furnished: 53 minutes

GWF tracker status: not recognised
Decision email: none
Return courier tracking: nope
Visa issued: cough


----------



## Insa4138

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Partner (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 12/July/2017
Date biometrics taken: 11/July/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/July/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None, I think (Email stated 12 weeks, but not sure if that was for priority?)
Date your visa was received: Waiting (anxiously)


----------



## Barcello

Please list the following:
Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for:Spouse ( Priority )
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 7th 2017
Date biometrics taken:August 15th 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Was sent Today August 17th 
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: none yet
Date your visa was received: waiting

The wait is on!! Hopefully goes quick!!! Thank you everyone!


----------



## Vgunner

Country applying from: Vancouver, Canada
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa ( Priority )
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 12th 2017
Date biometrics taken:July 14th 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 19th, 2017
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: none yet
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## majuto

majuto said:


> Country applying from: Kenya
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - wife - non priority
> Date application submitted (online): April 27th 2017
> Date biometrics taken: May 17th 2017
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 18th 2017
> Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, S Africa
> Projected timeline given: 60 Working Days
> Date your visa was received: still waiting


Date visa was decided: 7th August - but knew decision was made on the 10th after calling and asking for update

Told to wait 10 working days to receive email to collect passport

10 days passed no emails but checked TLS tracker and said "Passport ready for collection.

Date visa received: 17th August 2017

Alhamdullilah this gruelling process is done

I still have all those who are waiting in my prayers as i understand the stress this process brings. Good luck all and hang in there


----------



## Lidiia

We applied 11july from Kiev, Ukraine 
Priority visa processing
Decision: still waiting
We might skip our holiday in Turkey, 28 August, having flights from Manchester, hopefully all be ok by then


----------



## Invisibleme

Can you book and pay for a premium appointment before you are eligible to apply for the next one? 

I entered the country as a spouse Nov 14, 2015 on a 33 month sticker, which means I can apply for FLR(M) as early as April 16, 2018. I know fees typically rise in April though, so I'm wondering if I could schedule the appointment for end of April, but actually book it end of March and hopefully pay the lower fee? Would that work?


----------



## stewsuz2017

My apologies if this question may be on the wrong thread. My wife and I are currently living in the UK. I am a dual US/UK citizen so don't require a visa to live here. My wife in on a spouse visa which is a sticker in her US passport. We are both retired 69 and 64. My questions are:
Her spouse visa runs from 16th January 2015 through to 16th October 2017.
Due to circumstances we didn't arrive in the UK till 4th May 2015 so her visa runs out before the required 30 months.
We plan to book for an appointment at Croydon for same day service but are a little confused as to to the earliest date to book for the appointment. Does booking online on September 11th for an appointment at Croydon on October 9th sound right? Thank you


----------



## Barcello

Country applying from:USA
Type of visa applied for:Spouse (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person):August 5th
Date biometrics taken:August 14th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 21st
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield
Projected timeline given:?
Date your visa was received : Hopefully soon!!!!!!


----------



## kenwood

Country applying from:Bangladesh
Type of visa applied for:Spouse (standard)
Date application submitted (online):June 6th
Date biometrics taken: 20th June
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4th July
Documents returned: 12th July!! What? Very scared.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received : ------


----------



## ANFEROSA

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14 June 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 21 June 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 21 June 2017 (scanning service at VAC)
Email confirmation received: 21 June 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 10-15 days
Decision made email: No email received
Received email from VFS on 18 August 2017 saying passport was ready for pickup (43 working days from biometric submission)
Date your visa was received: 18 August 2017
Please note that I called UK Visas & Immigration, Home Office on the 3rd of August and they escalated my visa process.


----------



## ANFEROSA

ANFEROSA said:


> Country applying from: Hong Kong
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 14 June 2017 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 21 June 2017
> Date documents forward to UKVI: 21 June 2017 (scanning service at VAC)
> Email confirmation received: 21 June 2017
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 10-15 days
> Decision made email: No email received
> Received email from VFS on 18 August 2017 saying passport was ready for pickup (43 working days from biometric submission)
> Date your visa was received: 18 August 2017
> Please note that I called UK Visas & Immigration, Home Office on the 3rd of August and they escalated my visa process.


***Date your visa was received: 21 August 2017


----------



## flyingkiwi17

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1 August 2017
Date biometrics taken: 3 August 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 11 August 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Date your visa was received: 22 August 2017


----------



## hyans

hyans said:


> Visa Timeline
> 
> Country applying from: Indonesia, Jakarta
> Type of visa applied for: Tier 2 - General
> Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Aug 7 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: Aug 7th
> Email confirmation of application received at the UK Decision Making Centre: Aug 8th
> Supporting Documents Returned: waiting
> Office location processing your visa: waiting
> Projected timeline given: waiting
> Total Number of Days: waiting
> Decision made email: waiting
> Date your visa was received: waiting


Decision made : 14 Aug 2017 (online tracker updated at 16 Aug 2017)
CoS status change in SMS from ASSIGNED to USED : 15 Aug 2017 ( as informed by Employer)
Email that visa Application received at VAC : 18 Aug 2017 ( due to 17 Aug is holiday in Indonesia)
Date Entry Clearance valid from - 15 August
Duration Entry Clearance - 30 days
Date passport received - 21 August


----------



## Kbida

Country applying from: Morocco (Rabat)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted: 4 August 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 14 August 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date documents forward to UKVI: 17 August 2017
Email confirmation of supporting documents received: 18 August 2017
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Supporting documents returned: Waiting...
Decision made email: Waiting...
Date your visa was received: Waiting...

Total number of days: 8 working days since biometrics appointment and counting...


----------



## MA17

poliphilus said:


> 77 business days since receipt in Sheffield.
> 
> Type of Application: Settlement Fiancé (non priority)
> Country applying from: Canada (Vancouver)
> Nationality: Canadian
> Online application: 25 April
> Biometrics: 27 April
> Package sent to UKVI (DHL): 27 April
> Receipt Acknowledged: 1 May
> Non-straightforward notice & request for one further document: 19 July (day 56!)
> Document furnished: 53 minutes
> 
> GWF tracker status: not recognised
> Decision email: none
> Return courier tracking: nope
> Visa issued: cough


Very similar case
biometric 26th April from Paris
request divorce cert. 56th day but I have not received not straightforward email.
today 84 BD still waiting


----------



## renji1466

Update:

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Child under 18, Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online): 12 July 2017
Date biometrics taken: 26 July 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23 August 2017
Office location processing your visa: Manila 
Projected timeline given: 1-3 months
Date your visa was received: -WAITING-


----------



## KansasUK

*Ilr 2018*

I am trying to work out the dates for when I can apply for ILR but I am thinking there may have been a mistake made with the dates.

1st Leave to Remain issued - 19 July 2013
Entry into UK - *18 Sept 2013*

2nd Leave to Remain issued- 12 April 2016
This is valid until * 9 Nov 2018*

I am a bit confused to which date to use, the Sept 2013 or 9 Nov 2018. Or did someone transcript the numbers and the date should have been 11 Sept 2018.


----------



## mudgemore

mudgemore said:


> Country applying from: *Namibia*
> Type of visa applied for: *Spouse*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *01 June 2017 (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *06 June 2017*
> Date documents forward to UKVI: *06 June 2017*
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: *07 June 2017*
> Supporting Documents Returned: *Waiting*
> Office location processing your visa: *Pretoria - RSA*
> Projected timeline given: *6 Weeks*
> Decision made email: *Waiting* (50 working days and counting...)
> Date your visa was received: *Waiting*
> 
> Reaaaally missing my spouse...


Decision made (UKVI Website): *24 August* (55 working days)
Decision made email: *Nothing yet*
Date visa received: *Still waiting...*

I'm jumping out of my skin! Now to wait to see what the decision was!


----------



## simonidt3

Country applying from: India
Date application submitted online : 19 June 2017
Date biometrics taken: 04 July 2017
sms from vfs : 04 July 2017
Documentation was received --- by mail from Sheffield : 13 July 2017
application Under prosse --- by mail from Sheffield : 03 Aug 2017
application is not straightforward --- by mail from Sheffield : 15 Aug 2017 
Projected timeline given : 15 days 
Decision made: waiting 40 working days


----------



## KansasUK

*ILR sorted maybe*

Good Morning

I think I might have answered my own question if I understand the formula. I can apply 28 days before 18 Sept 2018 since my entry was 18 Sept 2013. Or if needed I can apply 28 days before my visa expires which is the 9 Nov 2018 which gives me a rather large window of opportunity to get my ILR sorted. 

Is this correct?


----------



## seanmcint

KansasUK said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I think I might have answered my own question if I understand the formula. I can apply 28 days before 18 Sept 2018 since my entry was 18 Sept 2013. Or if needed I can apply 28 days before my visa expires which is the 9 Nov 2018 which gives me a rather large window of opportunity to get my ILR sorted.
> 
> Is this correct?


28 days before the 30 month anniversary of when you *entered* the UK



Joppa said:


> If you are here on family route (as spouse or unmarried partner), and you entered UK on 33-month visa, then the earliest you can apply to renew your leave on form FLR(M) is on the 30-month anniversary of your UK entry (not from 'valid from' date on your visa, unless you arrived here on the first day of validity), minus 28 days. So for example, if you arrived in UK on your settlement visa on 17th June 2015, you can apply on 17th December 2017 (30-month anniversary), minus 28 days which will be 19th November 2017. So that's the first day you can book your premium service centre appointment for (for same-day service) or send off your application by post.


----------



## hazlen

Country applying from: Philippines Manila
Type of visa applied for: fiance-Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted: 30 May 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 02 June 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date documents forward to UKVI: 02 June 2017
Email confirmation of supporting documents received: 02 June 2017(did scanning service)
Projected timeline given: 10 - 15 working days
Supporting documents returned: ---
Decision made email: The website said 22nd August 2017 decided, received email on 25th August 2017.
Date your visa was received: 29 August 2017

So just under 60 working days


----------



## Mimi.

Country applying from: United States

Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement

Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority

Date application submitted: March 19 2017 (online)

Date Biometrics taken: April 10 2017

Appendix 2 email request received: April 21 2017

Appendix 2 sent on: April 26 2017

Not straight forward email received along with a request for additional info received on: July 3 2017 

Additional information (proof of spouse employment etc) sent: July 10 2017


Today marks 100 days since my Biometrics and still no word from UKVI


----------



## AmyA

Country applying from: Cairo, Egypt
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted: 23rd January 2017
Date biometrics taken: 24th January 2017
Office location processing your visa:Amman, Jordan
Date documents forward to UKVI: 25th January
Projected timeline given: 60 days
Supporting documents returned: 27th August
Decision made email: 27th August (Got email same day as decision email)
Date your visa was received: 28th August - APPROVED


----------



## JessyL772

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner/Fiancé - Non-Priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Submission May 5th, 2017
Date biometrics taken: May 11th, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 24th, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 Days
Date Additional Documentation was Requested: July 31st, 2017 (56th day)
Date Email was received deeming Application not Straightforward: July 31st, 2017 (56th day)
Contacted MP : August 3rd (Day 60)
Escalated Case : August 8th (Was given a 15 Working day timeline for response)
August 29th (15 days after escalation) : NOTHING
Date your visa was received: STILL WAITING (Day 78)
Frustrated beyond belief, heartbroken, & feel lost & empty like this waiting is never going to end.


----------



## simonnz

Country applying from: Brisbane, Australia 
Type of visa applied for: Civil Union Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted: 21st July 2017
Date biometrics taken: 24th July 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date documents forward to UKVI: 24th July 2017
Projected timeline given: 10-15 days
Supporting documents returned:
Decision made email:
Date your visa was received: 

day 25 got phone call from VFS they have lost my scanned documents 
28 days and still waiting


----------



## mudgemore

mudgemore said:


> Country applying from: *Namibia*
> Type of visa applied for: *Spouse*
> Date application submitted (online or in person): *01 June 2017 (online)*
> Date biometrics taken: *06 June 2017*
> Date documents forward to UKVI: *06 June 2017*
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: *07 June 2017*
> Supporting Documents Returned: *Waiting*
> Office location processing your visa: *Pretoria - RSA*
> Projected timeline given: *6 Weeks*
> Decision made email: *Waiting* (50 working days and counting...)
> Date your visa was received: *Waiting*
> 
> Reaaaally missing my spouse...


Supporting Document Returned: *30 August 2017*
Decision Made: *24 August 2017* (55 working days)
Decision Made Email: *29 August 2017 * (57 working days)
Date your visa was received: *30 August 2017 - APPROVED!* (58 working days)


----------



## AlexaGrace

Country applying from: *England, UK*
Type of visa applied for: *FLR(M)* 
Date application submitted (online): *31 July 2017*
Premium service appointment: *15 August 2017* (no decision made on the day due to "something" on the system)
Date biometrics taken: *15 August 2017* 
Application status "Decided": *20 August 2017*
BRP card date of issue: *21 August 2017*
Supporting documents returned: *23 August 2017*
BRP card delivered: *1 September 2017*


----------



## UKspVisWait

Country applying from: Ireland

Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa - priority

Date application submitted (online or in person): 28 July 2017

Date biometrics taken and scanned all supporting documents and application: 8th August 2017

Date Application transferred by TLSContact to the decision making centre: 8th August 2017

Date documentation was received by UKVI: 9th August 2017

Office location processing your visa: Not given/no idea/Sheffield I guess.

Projected timeline given: 15-21 days TLSContact said.

Decision made: Pending

Date your visa was receivedending 

Number of days since biometrics excluding bank holidays :17 days still counting...longest 17 days of my life

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TSRHM

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE SETTLEMENT
Priority/Non-Priority: PRIORITY
Date application submitted online: 26TH AUGUST
Date biometrics taken: 31ST AUGUST
Office location processing your visa:SHEFFIELD
Date documents sent to UKVI : 1ST SEPTEMEBER
Projected timeline given: 
Supporting documents returned:
Decision made email:
Date your visa was received:

WISHING YOU ALL LUCK AND WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED


----------



## Blahblahman

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE SETTLEMENT
Priority/Non-Priority: PRIORITY
Date application submitted online: 1st of June
Date biometrics taken: 8th of June
Office location processing your visa:SHEFFIELD
Date documents sent to UKVI : 8th of June ( "through scanning system)
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Decision made email: No email from UKVI. 28th of August ( As shown on visa tracking system) 
Date your visa was received: 4th of September


----------



## MelodyPond

Hi, 

I am applying for ILR early next year and I am not sure when I need to apply because by the time my current visa expires I will have been here 5 years, 1 month and about 6 days. I switched from a PSW visa the first time I applied for FLR(M). 

Sorry, I know this had been discussed but I think it is the 30 months vs 60 months that is my case that is confusing me because of this statement that I found on Appendix FM Section 1.0a: _An applicant on a 5-year route as a partner will be eligible to apply for indefinite leave to remain (settlement) after a continuous period of 60 months (5 years) in the UK with limited leave under that route (and excluding any period of leave granted as a fiancé(e) or proposed civil partner)._

My first FLR(M) was valid from 14 Jan 2013.
The second FLR(M) is valid from 19 Aug 2015 and expires on 19 Feb 2018. 

Is it up to 28 days before the full 60 months (i.e. 5 years) are up? That would be 17 Dec 2017. Or is it up to 28 days before the expiry date of my current visa? That would be 22 Jan 2018.


----------



## asgmail

*Question on entry date*

Hi - 

I have a spouse visa which I received while living outside the UK (valid 28/05/15 to 28/02/18). I entered the UK on 26/07/15, however, I live in Northern Ireland and entered via Dublin and drove up - so I didn't receive an entry stamp on my UK visa. Unfortunately I didn't travel back through the UK until the following year on 02/07/16 and then received an entry stamp on my visa.

Is my official entry stamp (one year after I arrived in the UK) considered my entry date or can I use 26/07/15 (when I actually entered the UK via Ireland)?

I'm looking to renew with a family visa (FLR)M.

Thanks in advance...and thanks for all of the great information on this site!


----------



## z5e

Please list the following:

Country applying from: China, Guangzhou
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Wife, Non-priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 13th May 2017
Date biometrics taken: 16th May 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25th May 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 6 weeks
Date your visa was received: 5th September 2017

No communication since the 25th May, had a text for vfs global that passport had been handed over on the 4th September. Happy to get it but service/communication is pretty poor. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Aloush87

Country applying from: Beirut, Lebanon
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Priority
Date biometrics taken: 28th June 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29th June 2017
Date documents sent: 2nd July 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: Not given
Date your visa was received: NOT RECEIVED 
Escalation: 1st escalation: 10th August 2017 (No contact as promised after 15 
days)
2nd escalation: after 15 working days...was told they will reply in few days...still nothing!


----------



## oneman86x

Country applying from: Tunisia
Type of Visa: Spouse Visa/settlement
Date application submitted (online): 30 May
Date Biometrics: 8th June
Date documents forward to UKVI: 12 June
Date Documents recieved by UKVI: 14 June
Email Comfirmation: 28 June
Office location: Sheffield
Projected time line; 12 weeks (60 working days)

Email from TLSContact: 5 September
Decision made: 28 August
Visa Recieved: 6 August


Im so happy that all went so good, and this wouldnt of known such success without this forum, we want to thank everyone who helped us, and we wish good luck for all other applicants.


----------



## Lebman86

Country applying from: Beirut, Lebanon
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Priority
Date biometrics taken: 30th June 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3rd July 2017
Date documents sent: 30th June 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: Not given
Date your visa was received: NOT RECEIVED 

49 working days and still counting.....


----------



## lacim12345

*Uk settlement visa*

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Settlement ( wife) 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online July 17 2017
Date biometrics taken: July 26 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 31 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks. 
Date your visa was received: Waiting.. 

It has been 27 business days so far.


----------



## ylyy131

Country applying from: Rabat, Morocco
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Fiancé - priority 
Date application submitted online: 2 June 2017
Date biometrics taken: 8 June 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 June 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 15 working days for priority - standard up to 60 working days

Decision made on tracker website: 27 August
Email from TLS: 7 September
Visa collected: 8 September
Visa issued: 4 September

Wishing everyone waiting for a decision the very best!


----------



## runninginflipflops

Country applying from: Vancouver, Canada
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry
Date application submitted (online): August 16
Date biometrics taken: August 22
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 23
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: Three Weeks
Date your visa was received: September 8

I actually received an email on September 7th stating that my visa had been printed and placed in my passport, which surprised me as from what I've read you generally don't find out whether your application has been successful or not until you receive your passport back. Interesting!


----------



## AussieBoo

9 August 2017: Email to home office seeking confirmation for receipt of scanned documents

10 August 2017: received standard email saying application awaiting decision and thanks for patience, however nothing to say they got my documents

Still waiting for decision: working day 50



AussieBoo said:


> Country applying from: Australia (Brisbane)
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
> Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 23 May 2017 (online)
> Date biometrics taken: 30 June 2017
> Date documents forward to UKVI: 30 June 2017 (via scanning system from VFS Brisbane)
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: 30 June 2017
> Email confirmation received: No confirmation
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 60 working days/12 weeks
> Decision made email: Waiting
> Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## bigmoe2017

*soonest day to apply for flr m*

hi im applying for flr m by premium same day service

my visa is valid from 09/09/15 to 09/06/18 
date of my arrival to uk 28/09/15 so the soonest day to apply for me is 25 February .
can some one correct me if im wrong pls ?? 
thanks


----------



## nyclon

bigmoe2017 said:


> hi im applying for flr m by premium same day service
> 
> my visa is valid from 09/09/15 to 09/06/18
> date of my arrival to uk 28/09/15 so the soonest day to apply for me is 25 February .
> can some one correct me if im wrong pls ??
> thanks



Read the 1st post in the thread.


----------



## gulam_marwa1

Country applying from: Tunis, Tunisia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Wife)
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date Application submitted: 12th July 2017
Date Bio-metrics taken: 14th July 2017
Supporting Documents sent: 19th July 2017
Supporting Documents were received and signed: 20th July 2017
Date email confirmation from UKVI: 2nd August 2017
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks (60 working days)
Supporting documents returned: _Still waiting..._
Decision made email: _Still waiting..._
Date your visa was received: _Still waiting..._

43 Working days and counting...


----------



## Pugs4

Country applying from: Barbados
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Husband)
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date Application submitted: 11th July 2017
Date Bio-metrics taken: 13th July 2017
Supporting Documents sent: 21nd July 2017
Supporting Documents were received and signed: 24th July 2017
Date email confirmation from UKVI: 3rd August 2017
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks (60 working days)
Supporting documents returned: Still waiting...
Decision made email: Still waiting...
Date your visa was received: Still waiting...

43 Working days and counting...


----------



## ivyblue

Country applying from: Jamaica 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse non- prority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 23rd August 2017
Date biometrics taken: 30th August 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10th September 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given:12 weeks
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## PILLOW88

Country applying from: Turkey, Istanbul
Type of visa applied for: Spouse 
Priority/Non-Priority: non- priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): in person, 11 July
Date biometrics taken: 17 July
Date documents sent: 19 July
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 20 july
Email confirmation received:25 July
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email:
Date your visa was received:


----------



## sue-ellen

*Need help for FLR(M)*

Hello everyone. My name is sue. I've been following this forum since 2014 when I applied my spouse visa, its really big help. And now I need some help and advice for my FLR (M) visa for next year. I'm really confused if when to apply for FLR(M) visa. My spouse visa is valid for 33 months. 

My Visa start Aug. 24. 2015 to May 24, 2018. I arrived here in UK Aug. 24, 2015. In UK gov. website it say 28 days before visa expire. I read somewhere that you can apply before 28 days of 30 months that been here in UK and there visa has been successfully approved. I am really confused about it. When can I apply 28 days before 30 months or 28 days before 33 months? 

Please can anyone confirm and help me about this!

Thank you in advance

Sue Ellen


----------



## ViLu

:wave: Hi Sue Ellen: I'm new here as of today and came here with the same question as you. We even have similar timelines. 

I'm not able to post links yet, but you can find your answers in one of the stickied posts here. It's the second post from the top of the list in the Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK area. 

Good luck!


----------



## nyclon

sue-ellen said:


> Hello everyone. My name is sue. I've been following this forum since 2014 when I applied my spouse visa, its really big help. And now I need some help and advice for my FLR (M) visa for next year. I'm really confused if when to apply for FLR(M) visa. My spouse visa is valid for 33 months.
> 
> My Visa start Aug. 24. 2015 to May 24, 2018. I arrived here in UK Aug. 24, 2015. In UK gov. website it say 28 days before visa expire. I read somewhere that you can apply before 28 days of 30 months that been here in UK and there visa has been successfully approved. I am really confused about it. When can I apply 28 days before 30 months or 28 days before 33 months?
> 
> Please can anyone confirm and help me about this!
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Sue Ellen


I have moved your post to the thread to which the above poster referred. Read the 1st post in the thread.


----------



## sue-ellen

ViLu said:


> :wave: Hi Sue Ellen: I'm new here as of today and came here with the same question as you. We even have similar timelines.
> 
> I'm not able to post links yet, but you can find your answers in one of the stickied posts here. It's the second post from the top of the list in the Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK area.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you Vilu for the reply. I read the post. My 30 mo. anniversary is Feb. 24, 2018 so earliest I can apply is Jan. 28,2018 to save money as the price might increase on April again.

Good luck too


----------



## amh27

*Priority Settlement Visa July Application*

Country applying from: USA
Type of Visa: Spouse/Settlement Visa 
*PRIORITY*
Date application submitted (online): July 17 
Date of biometrics: July 25 
Date documents forward to UKVI: July 25 
Date documents received by UKVI: July 27 
Email confirmation: July 27 
Office location: Sheffield
Projected time line: 12 weeks

Email received: Currently waiting (impatiently) 
Decision made: 
Visa Received:


----------



## TSRHM

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE SETTLEMENT
Priority/Non-Priority: PRIORITY
Date application submitted online: 26TH AUGUST
Date biometrics taken: 31ST AUGUST
Office location processing your visa:SHEFFIELD
Date documents sent to UKVI : 1ST SEPTEMEBER
Date documents received UKVI: 14th SEPTEMBER (took long because UPS lost package and had to find it)
Date of Email saying received at UKVI: 14th Sept 
Projected timeline given: Email said within 12 wks
Supporting documents returned:
Decision made email:
Date your visa was received:


----------



## j4v3d

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted online: 5th September 2017
Date biometrics taken: 7th Septemeber
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date documents sent to UKVI : 11th September 2017
Date documents received UKVI: 12th September 2017 (Signed for)
Date of Email saying received at UKVI: n/a
Projected timeline given: n/a
Supporting documents returned:
Decision made email:
Date your visa was received:


----------



## CJO1987

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Spousal 
Date application submitted (online or in person): June 21 2017 
Date biometrics taken: June 26 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 12 2017 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks 
Date your visa was received: email received yesterday and my visa will be here Monday aka Day 59!! (They really pushed my patience on this one!)


----------



## Amal12

Aug 24, 2017 · #13594
Country applying from: Morocco (Rabat)
Type of visa applied for: fiancée settlement/ priority
Date application submitted: 25 july2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken:04 August 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date documents forward to UKVI: 04 August 2017
Email confirmation of supporting documents received: 07 August 2017
14 August 2017: am email asking to send a pre paid envlope.
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Supporting documents returned: Waiting...
Decision made email: Waiting...


----------



## Adde_ruun

Adde_ruun said:


> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for:Spouse visa (non- priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 5 june 2017
> Date biometrics taken:15 june 2017
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:16 june 2017
> Office location processing your visa:
> Pretoria, South Africa
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days
> Date your visa was received: stil waiting


Date your visa was received:12 September 2017
62 working days total


----------



## plmok

Country applying from: Taiwan
Type of visa applied for:Spouse visa (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 5 May 2017
Date biometrics taken:23 june 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:23 june 2017
Office location processing your visa: 
Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Decision made email: 15 June 2017 (59th working)
Date your visa was received: still waiting


----------



## plmok

Country applying from: Taiwan
Type of visa applied for:Spouse visa (priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 5 May 2017
Date biometrics taken:23 june 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:26 june 2017
Office location processing your visa: 
Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Decision made email: 15 June 2017 (59th working)
Date your visa was received: still waiting


----------



## terrifictrekkingteacher

*Canadian wife looking to join her husband*

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: spouse settlement
Date application submitted: July 10th, 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken:August 10th, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date documents forward to UKVI: through visa centre at biometrics appointment
Email confirmation of supporting documents received: 6th September, 2017
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: Waiting..
Supporting documents returned: Waiting...


----------



## salwani

Country applying from: Jakarta Indonesia
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife+ 2 kids)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted In person 20th June
Date biometrics taken: 20 June 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 23 June 2017 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 26 June 2017 
Email confirmation received: Yes 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 2-3 weeks
Documents Returned : July 18
Email via help line : 26Aug that application is under consideration and awaiting approval 
Email from Sheffield : none
Update on GWF Tracker : none
Decision made email: From VFS 13 Sept
Date your visa was received: 13 Sept


Really surprised we didn't get an email / update when the visa was actually approved on 8th Sept. Seems like they really are swamped with priority applications hitting 60 days. The helpline turnaround time has also now increased to 5 days.

This forum has been really helpful knowing that we weren't the only ones on edge wondering what was going on. It also helped us have a reality check on timelines. 

So thank you very much everybody. And i wish you all the best of luck with your applications.


----------



## Insa4138

*Update*



Insa4138 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Partner (Priority)
> Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 12/July/2017
> Date biometrics taken: 11/July/2017
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/July/2017
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: None, I think (Email stated 12 weeks, but not sure if that was for priority?)
> Date your visa was received: Waiting (anxiously)


Just received my decision email! Fingers crossed it will be good news. The wait was tough, but now that the decision is made its absolutely gut wrenching. So here is the updated time line: 
Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Partner (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 12/July/2017
Date biometrics taken: 11/July/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/July/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None, I think (Email stated 12 weeks, but not sure if that was for priority?)
Decision Email: 18/Sept/2017
Date your visa was received: Waiting (anxiously)

Good luck to all!


----------



## SRChand

Country applying from: Kenya - nairobi
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority 
Date application submitted: Online 21st July, 2017 
Date biometrics taken: 1st Aug, 2017 
 Email confirmation received: 2nd Aug, 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 2nd Aug, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, South Africa
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

36 working days today!


----------



## NYPT529

*where is my visa...*

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted: June 22nd 2017 
Date biometrics taken: August 4th 2017
 Email confirmation received: August 16th 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 Working Days
Decision Email: 
Decision:

23 BDs

:confused2:


----------



## lacim12345

Country applying from- USA
Type of Visa- Settlement / Wife Priority 
Date Application Made- July 17 2017
Date of biometric Appointment - July 26 2017
Email confirmation - July 31 2017 
Office processing center- Sheffield 
Decision Email - September 19 2017 (36 business days )
Visa Received- Waiting


----------



## Vgunner

Country applying from: Vancouver, Canada
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa ( Priority )
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 12th 2017
Date biometrics taken:July 14th 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 19th, 2017
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: none yet
Date your visa was received: waiting

Decision made Email today on September 19th, 2017!

About 44 working days in! I'll be getting my documents back to find out if my visa has been approved! Positive thoughts only!


----------



## plmok

VISA GRANTED
Country applying from: Taipei, Taiwan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Wife Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority 
Date application submitted: Online 5 May, 2017 
Date biometrics taken: 23 June, 2017 
 Email confirmation received: 26 June, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date received decision made email: 15 Sep
Date received visa 19 Sep


----------



## Tommy420

Country applying from: *JAPAN - OSAKA*
Type of visa applied for: *Spouse settlement*
Priority/Non-Priority: *Priority*
Date application submitted online: *19th June *
Date biometrics taken: *27th June*
Office location processing your visa:*SHEFFIELD*
Date documents sent to UKVI : *30th June*
Date documents received UKVI:*10th July* (Delayed - sent to old address ...don't ask)
Date of Email saying application received at UKVI: *27th June*
Projected timeline given:* None*
Supporting documents returned: *Still waiting*
Decision made email: *None - Passport collection email only 19th September*
Date your visa was received: *20th September, 60 working days*


----------



## Mianm2005

*UK Visa Settlement*

Country applying from: Pakistani
Type of visa applied for: Settlement Visa - Wife
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 29th 2017
Date biometrics taken: August 4th 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 16th, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date documentation was returned back: 19th August 2017
1st Escalation: 19th September
Update: 20th September - Awaiting Decision - Will receive email in 15 working days 
Projected timeline given: 15 Working Days - 10th October 2017
Decision: Waiting
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## catindahat

Country applying from: Hong Kong
*6 July:* Online application
*14 July:* Biometrics
*14 July:* Receipt acknowledged from both Manila (SMS) and Sheffield (Email)
*21 Aug, Day 26:* 1st call to check status. They said I should receive something in 4 days, which is day 30; if not, I should call again to escalate my case.
*28 Aug, Day 31:* 2nd call to check status. This time another person said I can only escalate if not receive anything after 60 working days.
*14 Sept, Day 44:* 3rd call to check status. They helped to escalate case, sent us form to fill and gave us reference number to follow afterward.
*14 Sept, Day 44:* 4th call to check if they have received our escalate form. Yes they did.
*18 Sept, Day 46:* 5th call to check status with our escalate reference number, they say we should receive something before our 60th working day.
*20 Sept, Day 48:* Received VFS SMS message that our passport is back to Hong Kong visa centre. 
*20 Sept, Day 48:* Received VFS email message as well.
*20 Sept, Day 48:* Received VFS SMS message that my passport has been dispatched.
*21 Sept, Day 49:* Visa granted and well received.

Oh dear what a relief! A lot of sleepless nights browsing forums/internet and kept refreshing online tracking every minute whenever I can, i got my visa with me now and the tracking is still unrecognised.

Good luck to everyone sincerely, you deserve to be with you loved one SOON!

Total 49 working days / 9 weeks


----------



## MarryingAHighlander

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 31st (online)
Date biometrics taken: August 4th
Date documents forward to UKVI: August 4th
Date documentation was received by UKVI: August 7th
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: *Never received* 
Supporting Documents Returned: N/A
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 6-12 weeks
Email enquiry made: *Friday September 15th, received reply Monday September 18th requesting application information and reason for escalation*
Decision made email: *TODAY, September 21, 2017*
Date your visa was received: *Tracking number issued, should receive in the next day or two!*


----------



## UKspVisWait

MarryingAHighlander said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
> Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): July 31st (online)
> Date biometrics taken: August 4th
> Date documents forward to UKVI: August 4th
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: August 7th
> Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: *Never received*
> Supporting Documents Returned: N/A
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 6-12 weeks
> Email enquiry made: *Friday September 15th, received reply Monday September 18th requesting application information and reason for escalation*
> Decision made email: *TODAY, September 21, 2017*
> Date your visa was received: *Tracking number issued, should receive in the next day or two!*
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Insa4138

*Update- Visa Arrived!*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Partner (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 12/July/2017
Date biometrics taken: 11/July/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14/July/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Decision Email: 18/Sept/2017
Date your visa was received: 21/Sept/2017

It arrived! What a stressful wait and I feel bad even saying that with how long others have waited! I'm going to do a detail write up for Unmarried Partner Visa (didn't see many ppl apply for those?)
Good luck to you all!


----------



## Vgunner

Country applying from: Vancouver, Canada
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa ( Priority )
Date application submitted (online or in person): July 12th 2017
Date biometrics taken:July 14th 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: July 19th, 2017
Office location processing your visa:Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: none yet
Date your visa was received: waiting

Decision made Email today on September 19th, 2017!

About 44 working days in! I'll be getting my documents back to find out if my visa has been approved! Positive thoughts only!

APPROVED for the fiance Visa!! Received visa September 22nd! So happy! Good luck to everyone here!


----------



## infogathering

*Visa approved*

Country applying from: Jamaica
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (HUSBAND)
Priority/Non-Priority: Non - Priority
Date application submitted 3rd July 2017
Date biometrics taken: 4th July 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 5th July 2017 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 6th July 2017 
Email confirmation received: No
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Documents Returned : Have not received them yet however received text today from royal mail stating an item is out for delivery
Email via help line :12sept that application is under consideration and awaiting approval 
Email from Sheffield : none
Update on GWF Tracker : Never worked 
Decision made email: Never received one
Date your visa was received: 22 Sept

59 working days from application submitted. Received email from VFS yesterday that passport had arrived on 23rd of september however my husband decided to go there on 22nd and it was there Vigilante inside. So happy, this forum has helped me get through this process. Good luck everyone


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Country applying from: China
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
Priority/Non-Priority: Non - Priority
Date application submitted 27th July 2017
Date biometrics taken: 28th July 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 28th July 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Documents Returned: Not Yet
Email from Sheffield : none
Update on GWF Tracker : Never worked
Decision made email: *Still waiting*
Date your visa was received: *Still waiting*

Currently at 40 working days. The wait is awful, and to think after being apart for this long it may be refused? It should be a pretty straight forward application, all criteria easily met. I just want to hear something back from them!


----------



## nrs

*UK SPOUSAL VISA Processing Timeline*

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 8/9/2017(online)
Date biometrics taken: 12/9/2017
Date documents sent: 12/9/2017 (documents scanned at VFS Kuala Lumpur)
Email confirmation application received: 12/9/2017
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 60 days (!!!)
Decision made email: awaiting
Date your visa was received: awaiting


----------



## bbryan

*BBryan*

Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement (USA)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted: August 10th (online)
Date biometrics taken: August 24th
Date documents forward to UKVI: August 24th
Date documentation was received by UKVI: August 29th 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: 
Supporting Documents Returned: 
Date your visa was received: 

currently on 21BD


----------



## nomaan42

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Partner
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 17/Sep/17
Date biometrics taken: 19/Sep/17
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25/Sep/17
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Decision Email: ----
Date your visa was received: -----

And now my watch begins .....


----------



## TSRHM

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE SETTLEMENT
Priority/Non-Priority: PRIORITY
Date application submitted online: 26TH AUGUST
Date biometrics taken: 31ST AUGUST
Office location processing your visa:SHEFFIELD
Date documents sent to UKVI : 1ST SEPTEMEBER
Date documents received UKVI: 14th SEPTEMBER (took long because UPS lost package and had to find it)
Date of Email saying received at UKVI: 14th Sept 
Projected timeline given: Email said within 12 wks
Supporting documents returned: not yet
Decision made email:yes 27th September - let's hope it's good news as this is crazy fast only 13 .... days after they received the documents in Sheffield! Feeling nervous!
Date your visa was received:


----------



## harasdlw

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/ Spouse
Prority/ Non priority: Non priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 30/06/2017
Date biometrics taken: 11/07/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18/07/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received:


Decision Made Email 28/09/2017
56 Business Days


----------



## harasdlw

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement/ Spouse
Prority/ Non priority: Non priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 30/06/2017
Date biometrics taken: 11/07/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18/07/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received:

Decision made 25/08/2017!!!!!!!!!!
Decision Made Email 28/09/2017
56 Business Days


----------



## Pugs4

Country applying from: Barbados
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Husband)
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date Application submitted: 11th July 2017
Date Bio-metrics taken: 13th July 2017
Supporting Documents sent: 21nd July 2017
Supporting Documents were received and signed: 24th July 2017
Date email confirmation from UKVI: 3rd August 2017
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks (60 working days)
Supporting documents returned: Still waiting...
Decision made email: Still waiting...
Date your visa was received: Still waiting...

43 Working days and counting

Called the call centre on the 28th September: decision made on the 27th September

54 working days


----------



## AS3mx

UPDATE!! 

My timeline : 

Application - wife (spouse settlement) priority 
Office processing visa - Riyadh, KSA
Submitted online - 13th Aug 2017
Biometrics and supporting docs submitted - 24th Aug 2017 
Documents received email - 27th Aug 2017 
Application concluded email - 1st Oct 2017
Collection made - Awaiting 

So far in total 27 working days - fortunate it has been this quick but at the same time very circumspect it might be refused.


----------



## reah

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th September 2017
Date biometrics taken: 19th September 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 19th September 2017 via VFS
Date documentation was received by UKVI: I think 22 September (courier via VFS)
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: Never received 
Supporting Documents Returned: N/A
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Email enquiry made: -
Decision made email: -
Date your visa was received: -


----------



## bbryan

Apologies for above reply (feel free to delete as needed)

Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement (USA)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted: August 10th (online)
Date biometrics taken: August 24th
Date documents forward to UKVI: August 24th
Date documentation was received by UKVI: August 29th 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: September 27th (my BDAY!)
Supporting Documents Returned: September 29th 
Date your visa was received: September 29th!

24 BDs (from Date Documents were received at Sheffield to When they were returned to me)

I feel incredibly grateful for this forum --SENDING YOU ALL GOOD VIBES FOR SUCCESS!
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! <3 xo


----------



## Rii

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa Priority
Date biometrics taken: 26/07/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 31/07/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Decision made email: 29/9/2017
Date your visa was received: 2/10/2017 *Approved*!!
44 Business Days

I couldn't have done it without this forum!! <3 :high5:


----------



## AEmel

Country applying from: North Cyprus
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (non priority)
Online application: 08/08/2017
Date biometrics taken: 23/08/2017
Documents forwarded to UKVI: 29/08/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 05/09/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None as far as I know? 90 days I presume 
Decision made email: 
Date your visa was received:


----------



## slydramon

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Visa
Prority/non priority: NON priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 20/07/2017
Date biometrics taken: 10/08/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25/08/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Decision made email: 28/09/2017
Date your visa was received: 02/10/2017 (APPROVED)

23 business days (+1 bank holiday) from Sheffield receiving documents, to decision being made (which I thought was rather fast, especially for non-priority!). It did take us a while between applying online and shipping documents, however. Missed the suggested 10 day biometrics deadline but this seemed not to matter.


----------



## gulam_marwa1

Country applying from: Tunis, Tunisia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Wife)
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date Application submitted: 12th July 2017
Date Bio-metrics taken: 14th July 2017
Supporting Documents sent: 19th July 2017
Supporting Documents were received and signed: 20th July 2017
Date email confirmation from UKVI: 2nd August 2017
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks (60 working days)
Supporting documents returned: Still waiting...
Decision made email: 28/09/2017
Date your visa was received: 02/10/2017 *APPROVED!!!*

58 Working days....I'm so happy that the waiting is finally over it was ever so grueling, but this forum was such a big moral boost for myself and I believe I can say for many others also. All I can advise is patients is key, it might seem like never ending at times, but all it is a brief pause to a wonderful beginning...All my thanks and love to each and everyone on this forum and good luck to all!

Now, I'm going to go and get things ready for the wife's arrival...so exciting!


----------



## Ar53n1c

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Ancestral and 2 Child Dependents
Prority/ Non priority: Non priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 17/09/2017
Date bio-metrics taken: 22/09/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26/09/2017
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, South Africa
Projected timeline given: 15 Working days
Date your visa was received: 03/10/2017

Decision made 02/10/2017
Decision Made Email 02/10/2017

11 Business Days


----------



## Ar53n1c

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Ancestral and 2 Child Dependants
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date Application submitted: Online - 17th September 2017
Date Bio-metrics taken: 22nd September 2017
Supporting Documents sent: 22nd September 2017
Supporting Documents Received at UK Border Agency Office: 26th September 2017
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, South Africa
Projected timeline given: 15 Working Days
Decision made email: 2nd October 2017
Supporting documents returned: 3rd October 2017

Date your visa was received: 3rd October 2017 - All Approved


----------



## amh27

*UPDATE:*

Country applying from: USA
Type of Visa: Spouse/Settlement Visa 
*PRIORITY*
Date application submitted (online): July 17 
Date of biometrics: July 25 
Date documents forward to UKVI: July 25 
Date documents received by UKVI: July 27 
Email confirmation: July 27 
Office location: Sheffield

*Email received: OCT 3!
Total BDs: 48*
Decision: 
Visa Received:


----------



## TSRHM

Country applying from: USA

Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE SETTLEMENT

Priority/Non-Priority: PRIORITY

Date application submitted online: 26TH AUGUST

Date biometrics taken: 31ST AUGUST

Office location processing your visa:SHEFFIELD

Date documents sent to UKVI : 1ST SEPTEMEBER

Date documents received UKVI: 14th SEPTEMBER (took long because UPS lost package and had to find it)

Date of Email saying received at UKVI: 14th SEPTEMBER 

Projected timeline given: Email said within 12 wks

Supporting documents returned: 2nd OCTOBER with VISA !

Decision made email: YES 27th SEPTEMBER - let's hope it's good news as this is crazy fast only 9 business days (13 days) after they received the documents in Sheffield! Feeling nervous!

Date your visa was received: 2nd OCTOBER
12 Business days (18 days) from email saying Sheffield has our documents!


----------



## PILLOW88

PILLOW88 said:


> Country applying from: Turkey, Istanbul
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse
> Priority/Non-Priority: non- priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): in person, 11 July
> Date biometrics taken: 17 July
> Date documents sent: 19 July
> Date documentation was received by UKVI: 20 july
> Email confirmation received:25 July
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision made email:
> Date your visa was received:


We got our visa  
So excited
Country applying from: Turkey, Istanbul
Type of visa applied for: Spouse 
Priority/Non-Priority: non- priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): online, 11 july
Date biometrics taken: 17 july
Date documents sent: 19 july
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 20july
Email confirmation received:25 july
Office location processing your visa: sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: 03/10/2017
Date your visa was received: 04/10/2017


----------



## Missblissbear

Hi all... just after some advice... I came over in 2015 on my spouse visa it was issued on 22/02/2015 and I entered the UK on 6/03/2015, and it runs out on 22/11/2017...I have my FLR (M) printed and filled in... When can I send it off and re apply?


----------



## ithinkin

Missblissbear said:


> Hi all... just after some advice... I came over in 2015 on my spouse visa it was issued on 22/02/2015 and I entered the UK on 6/03/2015, and it runs out on 22/11/2017...I have my FLR (M) printed and filled in... When can I send it off and re apply?


Not 100% sure, but isn't it within the last 28 days of your 33 months of entering UK. Would be great if one of the mods can confirm. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Missblissbear

I tried reading the 1st post in this thread and got even more confused... my visa runs out on the 22nd of next month and even though I have printed and filled in all the details... I honestly think I'm going to pay for premium and head in with everything to them... that in itself has brought up more questions... gahhhhhhh


----------



## Dr038293

Our timeline


Country applying from: Madrid, Spain

Online application: 13th June 2017

Biometrics: 27th June 2017

Package sent to UKVI (scanned): 27th June 2017

Acknowledged for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer: 28th June 2017

Decision made: 18 September 2017 (no email to let us know, I found out by calling the enquiry service on day 61) 

Decision made email/email from TLS contact to advise passport ready for courier return: 2nd October 2017

Passport delivered by courier: 4th October 2017
VISA APPROVED! Absolutely over the moon!


----------



## ithinkin

Missblissbear said:


> I tried reading the 1st post in this thread and got even more confused... my visa runs out on the 22nd of next month and even though I have printed and filled in all the details... I honestly think I'm going to pay for premium and head in with everything to them... that in itself has brought up more questions... gahhhhhhh


Lol thought it was just me who couldn't get it. 
If I'm not mistaken than I think it is 28 days from when your entered the UK (not visa valid from). My partner's visa expires Dec 14th. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## amh27

GOT AN APPROVAL :bounce:

Country applying from: USA
Type of Visa: Spouse/Settlement Visa 
*PRIORITY*
Date application submitted (online): July 17 
Date of biometrics: July 25 
Date documents forward to UKVI: July 25 
Date documents received by UKVI: July 27 
Email confirmation: July 27 
Office location: Sheffield

Email received: OCT 3
Total BDs: 47
Decision: APPROVAL!
Visa Received: Oct 5 (paid for 2 day courier service from VFS)


----------



## AtwoZed

*St Petersburg settlement visa unexplained delay*

An update on previous post:

Location: Saint Petersburg, Russia
Application: 28/6/17
Biometrics: 30/6/17
Documents recieved in Sheffield email: 13/7/17
Decision made email from visa centre: 22/9/17
Decision recieved: still waiting!!!


----------



## joleekwokyee

Country applying from: Hong Kong
Type of visa applied for: Tier 5 YMS
Date application submitted (online or in person): Sept 9, 2017
Date biometrics taken: Sept 25, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 26, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 15 working days (Priority)
Date your visa was received: Oct 6, 2017

THANKS EVERYONE WHO HAS GIVEN ME ADVICE! <3  Good luck to you all!


----------



## Rats0320

Country applied from : Hong Kong
Type visa : Spouse & 2kids Settlement/Non priority 
Date application online : 22 May
Date of biometric : 29 May
Date of document forward to UKVI : 29 May by scan 
Application received email : 22 Jun 
Office location : Sheffield 
Not straight forward mail : 17 Aug
Escalate by phone : 25 Aug 4Sep 15 Sep 
Escalate email send : 4 Sep 
Email from Sheffield: 26 Sep Decision of yr application before 31 Oct 
Email from VFS collect passport: 3 oct 
Visa approved only for 2 kids 
Spouse passport missing 
Escalate by call : 6 oct answer still decision not yet made 

If anybody going through same situation 
I am getting mad ...my kids need to entry uk before 29 Oct ....spouse visa not yet receive


----------



## Kbida

Country applying from: Morocco (Rabat)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse-Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted: 4 August 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 14 August 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date documents forward to UKVI: 17 August 2017
Email confirmation of supporting documents received: 18 August 2017
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Supporting documents returned: Waiting...
Decision made email: 6th October 2017
Date your visa was received: 9th October 2017 (My Bday)

Alhamdulillah, visa approved - 38 working days since biometrics appointment.


----------



## NoVAtoLondon

Country applying from: United States
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/ Settlement Visa
Prority/ Non priority: Non priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 17/08/2017
Date bio-metrics taken: 29/08/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 12/09/2017 and 13/09/2017 for further supporting documents requested by Home Office-UKVI via e-mail
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Date your visa was received: 09/10/2017

Decision made 06/10/2017
Decision Made Email 06/10/2017

37 Business Days (7.5 Weeks)

Granted? Waiting for UPS delivery with bated breath!!!!!

GRANTED!!!!


----------



## ithinkin

Hello Joppa. Please can you kindly confirm if my calculation is correct: 

Is it OK for us to book premium appt after 25th Oct 2017 (after I receive 6th payslip and recent bank statement). The 33 month spouse visa expires 16 Dec 2017. I'm doing the application alone and rather anxious with the dates. Will appreciate your response. Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gee&Jay

*My timeline*

Country applying from: Dubai, United Arab Emirates
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/ Settlement Visa
Prority/ Non priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, Oct. 1,2017
Date bio-metrics taken: Oct. 5,2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Oct. 5, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Abu Dhabi, UAE
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Decision Made as per BRP Letter: Oct. 9, 2017 *(Just In 2 working days!!! HALLELUJAH!!!)* :clap2:)
Decision Made sent via Email Oct. 10, 2017
Date your visa was received: Collected at the VFS center Oct. 11, 2017

Visa Granted!!! Yahoo!!!

Intended Travel: Dec. 20, 2017
Vignette Validity: 13Dec2017 - 12Jan2018 - just right amount of time (2 months) to settle professional and personal matters.

Thank you Lord!!!

My special BIG FAT THANK YOU goes out to Joppa, Nyclon and Clever-Octopus for the attention you gave me and in taking time to answer all my questions. I will be forever grateful


----------



## MRCB

Country applying from: Lebanon
Type of visa applied for: UK Fiancee visa
Prority/ Non priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, 07/09/2017
Date bio-metrics taken: 13/09/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20/09/2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks-24 weeks
Date decision made email: 10/10/2017
Date passport ready for collection : 11/10/2017
Date collection : 12/10/2017
VISA GRANTED!! it only took 3 weeks !


----------



## Amd1

My timeline so far:....

Country partner applying from: GHANA
Office processing Visa: Sheffield 
Visa type/time frame: Spouse visa / non - priority 
Date submitted application online: 30th August
Date biometric taken: 4th September 
Date supported documents sent: 11th September 
Date supported documents received: 12th September 

Good luck guys..,all in my prayers &#55357;&#56839;


----------



## J4ysaf

Visa : Settlement - Wife (Melbourne, Australia - Non-Priority)
Date application submitted Online - 24 July 2017
Date Bio-metrics taken: 27 July 2017
Supporting documents sent to Sheffield: 31 July 2017
Documentation Returned: 03 Aug 2017
Email stating Application being prepared for ECO: 22 Aug 2017
Office processing visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline: 12 Weeks
Status Check Email 1: 6 September 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
Status Check Email 2: 19 September 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
Status Check Email 3: 25 September 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
Status Check Email 4: 10 October 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
Decision made notification email: Awaiting
Email to collect passport from centre: Awaiting
Passport collected: Awaiting

Currently 55 Business days since Bio-metric submitted


----------



## Missblissbear

My Spouse visa was valid from 22/02/15 I entered the UK on the 6/3/15 and it is valid until 22/11/17.

My question is.... I have completed my online application for my FLR (M) not submitted it yet... and am paying for Premium service.

When can I submit and pay for my new application?


----------



## gembe38

*Brisbane settlement visa*

Visa : Settlement - Husband (Brisbane, Australia - Non-Priority)
Date application submitted Online - 29th August 2017
Date Bio-metrics taken: 31st August 2017
Supporting documents sent to Sheffield: 31st August 2017 (Scanning service)
Email stating Application being prepared for ECO: 13th September 2017
Office processing visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline: 12 Weeks
Status Check Phone call 1: 12th October 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
Decision made notification email: Awaiting
Passport couriered back to me: Awaiting

Currently 31 Business days since Bio-metric submitted


----------



## Missblissbear

Can anyone help with my above question? Pleaseeeeee. I read the first post in this thread... which talks about 30 month anniversary and 28 days. I'm confused .... I'm applying online....but paying for premium. Does that make a difference? As on the online application it states I can't apply till 28 days before my current visa runs out.


----------



## gratiaDei777

Country applying from: Seoul, S Korea
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/Settlement (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 19th July 2017 (Online)
Date bio-metrics taken: 24th July 2017
[Date ‘scanning service’ used: 24th July 2017]
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 
[Email requesting further documentation: 5th September 2017]
[Email requesting supporting documentation BY POST: 26th September 2017]
Decision Made as per BRP Letter: 11th October 2017 [BD 55 from biometrics]
Decision Made sent via Email: 
Date your visa was received: Collected VFS, 16th October 2017 (after receiving VFS email same morning)

That’s right, we used the ‘scanning service’ on 24th July, and received an email 26th September saying they had not yet received supporting docs!
VFS wouldn’t scan again for us, so sent pretty much the same docs via DHL from Korea.

Thanks be to God


----------



## CBailey1265

Missblissbear... I have the same sort of question!!! My visa expires 6/11/17 and I want to go through the premium service, however, when I went to apply - all the dates available are AFTER my visa expires! I travel for work and now I am really nervous!! I'm hoping Nyclon or Joppa can help!!!


----------



## Missblissbear

nyclon said:


> That is not what I said. The *earliest* you can apply is 28 days before visa expiration. You can apply anytime from that date *up until expiration date*.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no online application for FLR (M). You download and fill in the application and if you are going to do an in person appointment you bring it with you to your appointment. If you are booking a premium appointment application date is the date of your appointment.


Nyclon.... I'm confused... has this changed? I thought I could apply online for my FLR (M) and pay for premium... just taking my supporting documents with me? 

My visa is from 22/02/15 and I arrived in the UK on the 6/3/15 and it expires on the 22/11/17. 

I was applying online... (following the online rule of applying 28 days before visa expiry).... so the 25th October 2017. I wish to pay for premium so I cant book my appointment till the 25th either when I submit my application?

Is this correct... ?? Or do I need to take a printed application with me?

Regards KR


----------



## Missblissbear

CBailey1265 said:


> Missblissbear... I have the same sort of question!!! My visa expires 6/11/17 and I want to go through the premium service, however, when I went to apply - all the dates available are AFTER my visa expires! I travel for work and now I am really nervous!! I'm hoping Nyclon or Joppa can help!!!



As I am wanting to apply online... I cant even look at the appointments as I cant submit my online application till the 25th of this month... which will be 28 days from my current visa expiry!

I am sooooo confused!


----------



## J4ysaf

J4ysaf said:


> Visa : Settlement - Wife (Melbourne, Australia - Non-Priority)
> Date application submitted Online - 24 July 2017
> Date Bio-metrics taken: 27 July 2017
> Supporting documents sent to Sheffield: 31 July 2017
> Documentation Returned: 03 Aug 2017
> Email stating Application being prepared for ECO: 22 Aug 2017
> Office processing visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline: 12 Weeks
> Status Check Email 1: 6 September 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
> Status Check Email 2: 19 September 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
> Status Check Email 3: 25 September 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
> Status Check Email 4: 10 October 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
> Decision made notification email: Awaiting
> Email to collect passport from centre: Awaiting
> Passport collected: Awaiting
> 
> Currently 55 Business days since Bio-metric submitted


Decision made notification email: *Not Received*
Email/Sms from VFS stating visa has been processed:*16 October 2017*
Passport Delivered: *18 October 2017 (Today)* 
Visa start: *19th October 2017*

*60 Business Days from Application Date*
*57 Business Days from Bio metric date to Email/SMS received*
*
Hang in there guys...possibly will take Full 12 weeks for decision to be made.*


----------



## J4ysaf

_Visa : Settlement - Wife (Melbourne, Australia - Non-Priority)
Date application submitted Online - 24 July 2017
Date Bio-metrics taken: 27 July 2017
Supporting documents sent to Sheffield: 31 July 2017
Documentation Returned: 03 Aug 2017
Email stating Application being prepared for ECO: 22 Aug 2017
Office processing visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline: 12 Weeks
Status Check Email 1: 6 September 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
Status Check Email 2: 19 September 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
Status Check Email 3: 25 September 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
Status Check Email 4: 10 October 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
Decision made notification email: Awaiting
Email to collect passport from centre: Awaiting
Passport collected: Awaiting

Currently 55 Business days since Bio-metric submitted_


Decision made notification email: *Not Received*
Email/Sms from VFS stating visa has been processed:*16 October 2017*
Passport Delivered: *18 October 2017 (Today)* 
Visa start: *19th October 2017*

*60 Business Days from Application Date*
*57 Business Days from Bio metric date to Email/SMS received*
*
Hang in there guys...possibly will take Full 12 weeks for decision to be made.*


----------



## SRChand

GOT A VISA!!!!
Finally!!!

Spouse settlement Visa
Applied from Nairobi, Kenya
Processed in Pretoria, South Africa 
Non- priority.
Online application submitted: 21st July 2017
Biomterics: 1st August 2017
Received by UKVI email: 2nd August 2017
Decision made email: 16th October 2017
Picked passport: 17th October 2017

I can travel from 27th October to 26th November 2017.

Thank you all for the advice and comfort.
I hope and pray all you waiting get it soonest!!! 
I can't wait to be with Hubby dear!! Xx


----------



## Jabeir10

Applied online 26th sept 2017 
Received email next day on receipt of application at Sheffield. 
Bio: 2nd Oct 2017
Sent off documents: 13th oct 2017

Now waiting.... wish me luck.


----------



## Pawsandfurry

Hi i arrived in the UK last month September 25, if my spouse visa expired June 2020 what month by 2020 i will have to apply for FLR (M)? i read that i can apply 28 days before the 30 month of your anniversary of your arrival in the UK, so i can apply by february 27, 2020? correct me if im wrong pls and btw i will apply thru post thanks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

When can I apply to renew my visa.


----------



## Franciscotelles

Hello!
I am a partner of a British citzen and my second Leave to Remain visa was issued on 21-11-2015 (expiry date on 19-06-2018)
When is the earliest date that I can apply for my Indefinite Leave to Remain?

I would like to apply before the increase of the visa fees which should come into effect on April 2018.

Thanks,
Francisco


----------



## timn1289

Country applying from: Bangkok, Thailand
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Unmarried Partner
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted online: 03 October 2017
Date biometrics taken: 10 October 2017
E-mail confirming online application was received: 10 October 2017
Date original documents sent to Home Office: 11 October 2017
Date documents arrived at UK Decision Making Centre: 11 October 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (60 days) 
Decision made email: Still waiting


----------



## Dar_Dav2016

Country applying from: Singapore
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14 June 2017
Date biometrics taken:14 June 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14 June 2017 (scanned, confirmed via email on the 15th)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 10 working days
Decision made: 26th October 2017 (after numerous escalations, MP involvement, emails stating that it is the busiest time/it's not a straightforward case and an email advising that visa will be process before the 31st of October)

Date your visa was received: 30th of October 2017 (98 working days)

Visa - approved. This is an amazing forum, it provides a great support through the depressing waiting times. Thank you everyone and good luck


----------



## JessyL772

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner/Fiancé - Non-Priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Submission May 5th, 2017
Date biometrics taken: May 11th, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: May 24th, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 Days
Date Additional Documentation was Requested: July 31st, 2017 (56th day)
Date Email was received deeming Application not Straightforward: July 31st, 2017 (56th day)
Contacted MP : August 3rd (Day 60)
Escalated Case : August 8th (Was given a 15 Working day timeline for response)
August 29th (15 days after escalation) : NOTHING, escalated a second time. 
September 15th (15 days after escalation) Still Nothing
September 18th: escalated a 3rd time
September 22nd: emailed the enquiry contact center, received a response in 2.5 hours
September 26th: escalation finally addressed from HO, reminding me that my case has not been straightforward but to be assured they are still working on my application.
September 28th: Meeting with MP
October 1st: Decision made email from enquiry contact center
October 6th: second decision made email from contact center, also responded to my enquiry asking when to expect the return of my documents, instructed to email back if I have not heard anything by October 20th
October 16th: Called International enquiry Center, escalated my case
October 18th: contacted MP to enquiry the whereabouts of my passport and documents
October 20th: emailed contact center, in regards to the return of my documents: escalated case
October 24th: Decision made email from Sheffield
October 26th: Passport and Documents returned (119 working days)

Decision was made September 26th, the same day they emailed to tell me that a decision had not been made but they were still working on my application.

VISA REFUSED.


----------



## nrs

nrs said:


> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
> Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 8/9/2017(online)
> Date biometrics taken: 12/9/2017
> Date documents sent: 12/9/2017 (documents scanned at VFS Kuala Lumpur)
> Email confirmation application received: 12/9/2017
> Office location processing your visa: Manila
> Projected timeline given: 60 days (!!!)
> Decision made email: awaiting
> Date your visa was received: awaiting


Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 8/9/2017(online)
Date biometrics taken: 12/9/2017
Date documents sent: 12/9/2017 (documents scanned at VFS Kuala Lumpur)
Email confirmation application received: 12/9/2017
Office location processing your visa: Manila
Projected timeline given: 60 days (!!!)
Decision made email: never received one
Date your visa was received: 31/10/17
35 working days to get my visa with priority service


----------



## Clairey

Country applying from: Mumbai, India
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1st May (online)
Date biometrics taken: 8th May
Date documents forward to UKVI: 11th May
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 12th May
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: Never received one
Supporting Documents Returned: 25th May
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Escalated case: 11th August
Contacted MP: 1st September 
Decision made email: Never received one
Date your visa was received: 1st November - 125 working days....the longest 6 months of my life! 

Thank you to everyone who helped answer my questions. We couldnt have got this without your help.
For those of you just starting the process and still waiting to hear. Stay strong and keep the faith. Good luck everyone.


----------



## jasel

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted online: 18 September 2017
Date biometrics taken: 21 September 2017
Date original documents sent to Home Office: 21 September 2017
Date documents arrived at UK Decision Making Centre: 29 September 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 2 weeks - 2 months 
Decision made email: Visa approved after 23 Business Days (and much stressing)


----------



## Alexcool121

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted online: 7th September 2017
Date biometrics taken: 11th September 2017
Date original documents sent to Home Office: still awaiting
Date documents arrived at UK Decision Making Centre: 2nd October 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks 
Decision made email: awaiting


----------



## JoJo100

Am I right in saying the FLR (M) application document is 79 pages long -- including the directions?


----------



## leila83

Hi @ Joppa my spouse visa expires on *Jan 13 2018.* (valid from April 13, 2015)

When can i apply to extend? How long does the process normally take once documents have been received? Thanks so much!


----------



## leila83

@Joppa on the gist guideline paperwork it says this 

"When you can apply to extend or switch:
The earliest you can apply is 28 days before your current permission (called ‘leave to remain’) expires. Any time you have left will be added to your new permission to stay, up to a maximum of 28 days."

But i believe you said on 30month anniversary of entry minus 28days so I'm confused... Thanks


----------



## smd90

Country applying from: Jakarta, indonesia 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiancé 
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 19th October (online)
Date biometrics taken: 23rd October
Date documents forward to UKVI: 24th October 
Date supporting documents were received by UKVI: 27th October
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: Never received one
Supporting Documents Returned: 1st November
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks - though priority should in theory be faster!

I’m currently on Business Day #6 since they receive my supporting documents. I can’t believe the amount of time some of you guys have to wait before you receive your visa (even with Priority). Fingers crossed everything is gonna be alright 🙏🏼


----------



## shortiixlee

Country applying from: Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiance
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority 
Date biometrics taken: 15th September 2017
Date documents arrived at UK Decision Making Centre: 3nd October 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 days
Decision made email: 31 oct, application considered, awaiting for confirmation 

50 days since biometric. awaiting for the result for my bf/fiance visa. 10 more days marks the 60th day.


----------



## veganxkitten

*UK Spouse Visa Timeline*

My UK Spouse Visa Timeline. Please feel free to add your own timelines to this, I would love to see others timelines that are going through the same thing.

Country Applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority 
Date application submitted: 16 OCT 2017
Date biometrics taken: 23 OCT 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 1 NOV 2017
 Email confirmation received: 30th OCT 2017 
Office Location Processing Your Visa: Sheffield, UK
 Projected timeline given: 
 Decision made email: 
 Date your visa was received: 
Processing time:


----------



## ingrindwecrust

Country: China
Visa: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Application submitted: 26th July 17
Date biometrics taken: 28th July 17
Office processing visa: Beijing (I think!)
Documents sent to UKVI : 28th July 17
Documents received UKVI: 30th July 17
Email saying received at UKVI: n/a
Timeline given: n/a
Supporting documents returned: Still waiting...
Non Straightforward email: 29th September

Decision made email: Still waiting...
Date your visa was received: Still waiting...


----------



## Interstelar

Country: Russia
Visa: Settlement - Fiancé
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Application submitted: 25th September
Date biometrics taken: 2nd October
Office processing visa: Sheffield, UK
Documents sent to UKVI : 6th October 
Documents received UKVI: 9th October
Email saying received at UKVI: 30th October 

Decision made email: 30th October 
Date your visa was received: 30th October 

Total time since documents received: 16days working days


----------



## bbezerra

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 08/11/2017 (in person)
Date biometrics taken: 08/11/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given:
Date your visa was received:

Will update as it develops


----------



## Mimi.

Country Applying From: USA
Type Of Visa Applied For: Spouse Settlement Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority 
Date Application Submitted: 19 March 2017
Date Biometrics Taken: 10 April 2017
Office Location Processing Your Visa: Sheffield, UK
Date Documentation Was Received by UKVI: 21 April 2017
 Additional Information Requested: 25 April 2017 
 Additional Information Requested (part 2): 3 July 2017
 Decision Made Email: 4 November 2017
* Date Your Visa Was Received: 8 November 2017 (7 MONTHS LATER) *

Good luck to everyone still waiting and to all the newcomers as well!


----------



## gembe38

Visa : Settlement - Husband (Brisbane, Australia - Non-Priority)
Date application submitted Online - 29th August 2017
Date Bio-metrics taken: 31st August 2017
Supporting documents sent to Sheffield: 31st August 2017 (Scanning service)
Email stating Application being prepared for ECO: 13th September 2017
Office processing visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline: 12 Weeks
Status Check Phone call 1: 12th October 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
Status Check Phone call 2: 9th November 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
Decision made notification email: Awaiting
Passport couriered back to me: Awaiting



Now on day 50


----------



## Eva322

.

Country Applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority 
Date application submitted: 28 September 2017
Date biometrics taken: 4 Oct 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 9 Oct 2017
 Email confirmation received: 9 Oct 2017 
Office Location Processing Your Visa: Sheffield, UK
 Projected timeline given: none
 Decision made email: 3 Nov 2017
 Date your visa was received: 6 Nov 2017
Processing time: 20 Business Days

Vignette valid from 8 November 2017- 8 December 2017


----------



## AEmel

Online application: (standard) 08/08/2017

Biometrics: (North Cyprus)23/08/2017

Documents forwarded to UKVI: 29/08/2017

Documents received by UKVI: 05/09/2017

Estimated timeline: 90 days

Email escalation sent: 24/10/2017

Passport out for delivery: 10/11/2017


----------



## ivyblue

ivyblue said:


> Country applying from: Jamaica
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse non- prority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 23rd August 2017
> Date biometrics taken: 30th August 2017
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10th September 2017
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
> Projected timeline given:12 weeks
> Decision Made Email: 15.11.17
> Date your visa was received: waiting for hubby to collect...
> Wish made luck guys...


----------



## gembe38

Visa : Settlement - Husband (Brisbane, Australia - Non-Priority)
Date application submitted Online - 29th August 2017
Date Bio-metrics taken: 31st August 2017
Supporting documents sent to Sheffield: 31st August 2017 (Scanning service)
Email stating Application being prepared for ECO: 13th September 2017
Office processing visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline: 12 Weeks
Status Check Phone call 1: 12th October 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
Status Check Phone call 2: 9th November 2017 (Reply: awaiting a decision)
Decision made notification SMS: 16/11/2017 (day 54)
Passport couriered back to: Awaiting
Decision:


----------



## ^Super14011969^

*Uk Visa settlement timeline 2017*

Country Applying from: EGYPT
Type of visa applied for: Spouse + step daughter Settlement Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: non Priority 
Date application submitted: 26 AUG 2017
Date biometrics taken: 07 Sept 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 07 Sept2017
 Email confirmation received: 10 Sept 2017 
Office Location Processing Your Visa: Sheffield, UK
 Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
 Decision made email: nothing so far 
 Date your visa was received: 
Processing time: I hope not for much longer..

I would just like to say thank you, I read daily for updates which at this extremely stressful and difficult time is very helpful.

special thanks to ALL the Admins that give there time to help and support people like myself...


----------



## eestellah

I came into UK on the 29th January 2016 on a spouse. My residence permit expires on 13 October 2018. By the details on the thread if I am right the earliest I can apply for my visa renewal is 29 July 2018!
My daughter who is seven joined me on 3rd October 2016 on a dependant visa and her visa type has to ACC mother/ CYR my name
Questions:
1. is my date for renewing right?
2. Do I apply for my daughters visa renewal as well at the same time?
3. I had a trip back home planned for August 2018 for two weeks from around 10th, is this still possible for me to travel?
Thanks


----------



## veganxkitten

Country Applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority 
Date application submitted: 16 OCT 2017
Date biometrics taken: 23 OCT 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 1 NOV 2017
Email confirmation received: 30th OCT 2017 
Office Location Processing Your Visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: N/A
Decision made email:11/17/17
Date your visa was received: Arriving 11/20/17 by end of day
Processing time: 13 BD since documents arrived in UK


----------



## petiteleejanice

Country Applying from: MALAYSIA
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE SETTLEMENT VISA 
Priority/Non-Priority: PRIORITY
Date application submitted: 21 OCT 2017
Date biometrics taken: 23 OCT 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 23 OCT 2017
Email confirmation received: 23 OCT 2017 
Office Location Processing Your Visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 30 WORKING DAYS 
Decision made email: AWAITING
Date your visa was received: -
Processing time: -


----------



## Amd1

My timeline so far:....

Country partner applying from: GHANA
Office processing Visa: Sheffield 
Visa type/time frame: Spouse visa / non - priority 
Date submitted application online: 30th August
Date biometric taken: 4th September 
Date supported documents sent: 11th September 
Date supported documents received: 12th September 
Date decision made email: 20/11/2017 &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## sectshun8

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: PBS Dependent Child - Tier 2 Work General 3yrs
Date application submitted (online or in person): 14 Nov 2017
Date application packet posted: 18 Nov 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 20 Nov 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Up to 8 weeks
BRP Letter Recieved: 14 Nov 2017 (Received digitally when applying online)
BRP in Norwich: 17 Nov 2017
Visa approved on: Pending...
Passport Returned: Pending
Date your visa/BRP was received: Pending...
Total time: 6 days (4 working)


----------



## LoveLife11

Country applying from: - United States
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé/ settlement visa 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 12 October 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 18 October 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 23 October 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 1-2 months (I did priority service)
Date your visa was received: 20 November 2017


----------



## Theia_Artemis

Country applying from: New Zealand
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 27 August 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 2 September 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 13 September 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks (non priority)
Date your visa was received: 21 November 2017

Visa granted!


----------



## ivyblue

Country applying from: Jamaica 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse non- prority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 23rd August 2017
Date biometrics taken: 30th August 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10th September 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given:12 weeks
Decision Made Email: 15.11.17
Date your visa was received: waiting for hubby to collect...


Visa granted!!!

Decision made email included link for Airbnb suggestions of places to stay in UK.


----------



## jhessie

*Visa Granted!!*

Country applying from: Brazil 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse non- prority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 5th August 2017
Date biometrics taken: 14th August 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 15th September 2017
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Colombia
Projected timeline given: 60 Business Day
Decision Made Email: 10/11/2017
Date your visa was received: 24/11/2017


----------



## MelodyPond

Joppa said:


> If you renew your visa before the expiry date, the unexpired days of your previous visa are usually added to the new leave. Just bear in mind when you come to apply for settlement (indefinite leave to remain), as you will be able to apply some time before the expiry of your visa, i.e. 30 months on your visa, minus up to 28 days. Don't work it from the expiry date.


Hi Joppa, what if they processed my visa 30 days after (not before) the first FLR(M) expired and instead of deducting those 30 days they added them as if my visa had been approved a month before the first FLR (M) expired? By the time my current visa expires it will have been 61 months and 5 days since I was granted the first FLR(M). Is it still safe for me to apply up to 28 days before the the actual 60 months in my case since that would be 64 days before the expiry date shown in my current BRP? Would that put my application at risk of being rejected?


----------



## petiteleejanice

Country Applying from: MALAYSIA
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE SETTLEMENT VISA 
Priority/Non-Priority: PRIORITY
Date application submitted: 21 OCT 2017
Date biometrics taken: 23 OCT 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 23 OCT 2017
Email confirmation received: 23 OCT 2017 
Office Location Processing Your Visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 30 WORKING DAYS 
Decision made email: AWAITING
Date your visa was received: -
Processing time: -

Update
Decision made: 20 NOV 2017
(awaiting visa still)
Processing time: 20 WORKING DAYS!


----------



## ingrindwecrust

ingrindwecrust said:


> Country: China
> Visa: Spouse Settlement
> Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
> Application submitted: 26th July 17
> Date biometrics taken: 28th July 17
> Office processing visa: Beijing (I think!)
> Documents sent to UKVI : 28th July 17
> Documents received UKVI: 30th July 17
> Email saying received at UKVI: n/a
> Timeline given: n/a
> Supporting documents returned: Still waiting...
> Non Straightforward email: 29th September
> 
> Decision made email: Still waiting...
> Date your visa was received: Still waiting...


*Update*

Country: China
Visa: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Application submitted: 26th July 17
Date biometrics taken: 28th July 17
Office processing visa: Beijing (I think!)
Documents sent to UKVI : 28th July 17
Documents received UKVI: 30th July 17
Email saying received at UKVI: n/a
Timeline given: n/a
Non Straightforward email: 29th September
Phonecall to say decision has been made: *16th November 17*
Supporting documents returned:*16th November 17*

Decision made email: None received
Date your visa was received: *23rd November 17*


----------



## UKspVisWait

ingrindwecrust said:


> *Update*
> 
> Country: China
> Visa: Spouse Settlement
> Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
> Application submitted: 26th July 17
> Date biometrics taken: 28th July 17
> Office processing visa: Beijing (I think!)
> Documents sent to UKVI : 28th July 17
> Documents received UKVI: 30th July 17
> Email saying received at UKVI: n/a
> Timeline given: n/a
> Non Straightforward email: 29th September
> Phonecall to say decision has been made: *16th November 17*
> Supporting documents returned:*16th November 17*
> 
> Decision made email: None received
> Date your visa was received: *23rd November 17*


Country: Ireland
Visa : spouse Visa
Priority/non priorityriority 
Date of biometrics:8th August 2017
Documents received by UKVI:9th August 2017
MP INVOLVED numerous times
Solicitor Applied on our behalf.
Decision made email :23 November
Visa Received :24 November
Visa Valid for :5 years

Thank you guys for your support.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## reah

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th September 2017
Date biometrics taken: 19th September 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 19th September 2017 via VFS
Date documentation was received by UKVI: I think 22 September (courier via VFS)
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: Never received 
Supporting Documents Returned: 6th November 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Email enquiry made:- 23rd Oct awaiting a decision
Decision made email: -
Date your visa was received: -


----------



## gjrv21

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 05 Sep 2017
Date biometrics taken: 11 Sept 2017
Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on : 15 Sep 2017
Supporting documents returned :29 Sep 2017
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Contacted with 'decision made': 21 Nov 2017
Contacted for Collection : 21 Nov 2017 
Collection made : 22 Nov 2017
Decision of Application : Approved! 
Total Days: 52BD from biometrics

It really felt like a long wait, but keep in faith. If there is correct documents, it will come through eventually.


----------



## sarahroseburns07

*US to UK Fiance Visa (Priority Timeline) APPROVED*

*Country applying from:* USA
*Type of visa applied for:* Fiance (*Priority*)
*Date application submitted (online):* Nov. 7, 2017
*Date biometrics taken:* Nov 9
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* Nov 15, 2017
*Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield, UK
*Projected timeline given:* None - I didn't even receive an acknowledgement email that they had my documents and were processing my file!
*Decision made email:* Nov. 24, 2017 (out of the blue)
*Date your visa was received:* Nov. 27, 2017
*Total business days to from sending documents to receiving visa: *9 days


----------



## techtus

*Application from Malaysia*

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 19th Jun 2017
Date biometrics taken: 15th July 2017
Date documents forwarded to UKVI: 17th July 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 21 July 
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: 21 July 2017
Email requesting for resubmission of supporting documents (UKVI claims they could not read original scanned documents) : 27 September 2017
Escalation : 15 Oct 17
Re-escalation : 15 Nov 17
MP involvement : 24 Nov 17
Supporting Documents Returned: Nil
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: Nil
Date your visa was received: Nil
Number of business days since biometrics : 98 business days


----------



## aussiekk

Our timeline...I don't really post much in here but just sharing this for those that maybe interested

Country applying from: Australia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse non priority
Date application submitted (online): Can't remember exact date around the end of August
Date biometrics taken: September 8th
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: September 11th I think
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: roughly 12 weeks
Decision made email: 23rd November
Date your visa was received: Nov. 27, 2017
Total business days to from sending documents to receiving visa: 53/54

*Successful* will be back in time for christmas


----------



## AussieBoo

Still waiting for decision: working day 96

Country applying from: Australia (Brisbane)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted: 23 May 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 30 June 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 30 June 2017 (via scanning system)
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 30 June 2017 
Email confirmation that scanned documents received: No confirmation
Email to UKVI seeking confirmation they received scanned documents: 9 August 2017. Received return email advising that they do not confirm this.

1st escalation via email: 26 September 2017. Standard response and awaiting decision
2nd escalation via email: 10 November 2017. Email from UKVI confirming matter already escalated and awaiting decision. 
2nd escalation via email: 15 November 2017. Standard response. Awaiting decision.

Attended VFS Brisbane seeking update: 15 November 2017. 

Scanned payslips and employer letters (again)!: 15 November 2017

Email from Home office that application with entry clearance manager for review: 16 November 2017

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 working days / 12 weeks however advised now 120 days / 24 weeks

Decision made email: Waiting
Date your visa was received: Waiting


----------



## Ghannon48

Please list the following
Country applying from: Dubai, UAE
Type of visa applied for: settlement (wife)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 20 November 2017 via my lawyer at Fragomen
Date biometrics taken: 23 November 2017 at VFS Dubai processing centre
Date of first notification of progress: 23 November 2017 (SMS from VFS Global confirming application and documents forwarded to UKVI)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 28 November 2017
Date of second notification of progress: 28 November 2017 via SMS and email advising me to collect my passport
Office location processing your visa: VFS Global at Wafi Mall in Dubai
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Collection of passport: tomorrow morning (29th November)
Date of decision: waiting
Third notification of progress: tba
Date your visa was received: tba


----------



## Alexcool121

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 07 Sep 2017
Date biometrics taken: 11 Sept 2017
Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on : 25 Sep 2017
Supporting documents returned : still not returned
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Contacted with 'decision made': never received
Contacted for Collection : 27 Nov 2017 
Collection made : 27 Nov 2017
Decision : approved 

Everything went wrong but in the end we got the visa....


----------



## Janenguyenhoang

Country applying from: Vietnam
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 20 Sept 2017
Date biometrics taken: 20 Sept 2017
Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on : 25 Sep 2017
Supporting documents returned : scaned and sent back at the same day 20 Sept 2017
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Contacted with 'decision made': still waiting ....
Decision : still waiting ....


----------



## bbezerra

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 08/11/2017 (in person)
Date biometrics taken: 08/11/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 09/11/2017
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 20 working days (~ 4 weeks)
Date your visa was received:

Will update as it develops


----------



## petiteleejanice

Country Applying from: MALAYSIA
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE SETTLEMENT VISA 
Priority/Non-Priority: PRIORITY
Date application submitted: 21 OCT 2017
Date biometrics taken: 23 OCT 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 23 OCT 2017
Email confirmation received: 23 OCT 2017 
Office Location Processing Your Visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 30 WORKING DAYS 
Decision made email: AWAITING
Date your visa was received: -
Processing time: -

Update
Decision made: 20 NOV 2017
(awaiting visa still)
Processing time: 20 WORKING DAYS!


Received text and email application received (didn't know what that means so went ahead to the VFS and collected visa) : 27/11/2017


----------



## bbezerra

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 08/11/2017 (in person)
Date biometrics taken: 08/11/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 09/11/2017
Date documentation was assigned to an ECO: 30/11/2017
Decision made e-mail: 30/11/2017
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 20 working days (~ 4 weeks)
Date your visa was received:

Will update as it develops


----------



## ANS1

*Visa Granted- Pakistan Spouse Visa*

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted online: 23 August 2017
Date biometrics taken: 6 September 2017 (Islamabad VAC)
Date of email saying application received: 12 September 2017
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date documents sent to UKVI: 14 September 2017
Date documents received UKVI: 15 September 2017 (Signed for-next day delivery)
Date of Email saying docs received at UKVI: Never received
Supporting documents returned: 30 September 2017 received (posted 29 Sep)
Decision made and collect docs from VAC email: 24 November 2017 
Call from VAC to collect Documents: 25 November 2017
Decision: Visa Granted! Visa stamp- dated 23 November 2017.

57 working days since biometrics. Thank you to everyone that helped (esp. Joppa, Nyclon, Clever-Octopus) and good luck to those applying and waiting for a decision!


----------



## AussieBoo

Country applying from: Australia (Brisbane)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date application submitted: 23 May 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 30 June 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 30 June 2017 (via scanning system)
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 30 June 2017 
Email confirmation that scanned documents received: No confirmation
Email to UKVI seeking confirmation they received scanned documents: 9 August 2017. Received return email advising that they do not confirm this.

1st escalation via email: 26 September 2017. Standard response and awaiting decision
2nd escalation via email: 10 November 2017. Email from UKVI confirming matter already escalated and awaiting decision. 
3rd escalation via email: 15 November 2017. Standard response. Awaiting decision.

Attended VFS Brisbane seeking update: 15 November 2017. 

Scanned payslips and employer letters (again)!: 15 November 2017

Email from Home office that application with entry clearance manager for review: 16 November 2017

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 working days / 12 weeks however advised now 120 days / 24 weeks

Decision made email: from VFS 29 November 2017 (also received text message)
Date your visa was received: collected 29 November 2017


----------



## smd90

Country applying from: Jakarta, indonesia 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Fiancé 
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 19th October (online)
Date biometrics taken: 23rd October
Date documents forward to UKVI: 24th October 
Date supporting documents were received by UKVI: 27th October
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: Never received one
Supporting Documents Returned: 1st November
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks - though priority should in theory be faster!

Decision Made Email: None
Email from VFS, passport ready to collect: Nov 23
VISA GRANTED
Total: 23 Business Days since Biometric/20 Business Days since Sheffield received my supporting documents


----------



## thehazards

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Partner of UK citizen (2nd 2.5 year period)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 22 October 2017 (online FLR(M))
Date biometrics taken: 3 November 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 October 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks
Date your visa was received: 4 December 2017


----------



## j4v3d

Country: Pakistan
Visa: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Application submitted: 5th Sept 17
Date biometrics taken: 7th Sept 17
Office processing visa: Sheffield
Documents sent to UKVI : 11th Sept 17
Documents received UKVI: 12th Sept 17
Email saying received at UKVI: n/a
Timeline given: n/a
Supporting documents returned: 2 weeks from received date
Decision made email: didn't get one
Date your visa was received: 05/12/2017 (Yet to see the wife's passport/vignette dates)


----------



## M.An

Country: Kenya
Visa: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Online application : 30th Oct, 2017
Date bio-metrics taken: 3rd Nov, 2017
Office processing visa: Pretoria
Documents received UKVI: 3rd Nov, 2017
Email saying received at UKVI: 3rd Nov, 2017
Timeline given: n/a
Decision made email: waiting
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## Ugali2017

Country: TANZANIA
Visa: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Online application : 19th Oct, 2017
Date bio-metrics taken: 26th october, 2017
Office processing visa: Pretoria
Documents received UKVI: 30th october, 2017
Email saying received at UKVI: 30th October, 2017
Timeline given: n/a
Decision made email: waiting
Date your visa was received: waiting


----------



## emackintosh8

Country applying from:
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): September 24, 2017 online from US
Date biometrics taken: November 13, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: November 17, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Within 12 Weeks of Application Date
Date your visa was received: December 6, 2017 PRAISE GOD!!!

Arriving in Scotland December 29th! Many thanks for help through the process~


----------



## bbezerra

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Visa
Priority/Non-priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 08/11/2017 (in person)
Date biometrics taken: 08/11/2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 09/11/2017
Date documentation was assigned to an ECO: 30/11/2017
Decision made e-mail: 30/11/2017
Office location processing your visa: Bogota
Projected timeline given: 20 working days (~ 4 weeks)
Date your visa was received: 08/12/2017 (whole process took 30 days!)

Thanks to all the people that helped me here in this forum! Will spend Christmas with my wife in the UK! W00T


----------



## nomaan42

Country applying from: Pakistan - Mirpur
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Partner
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online - 17/Sep/17
Date biometrics taken: 19/Sep/17
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 25/Sep/17
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Decision Email: Not received
Date your visa was received: 12/Dec/17


----------



## fauvely

Franciscotelles said:


> Hello!
> I am a partner of a British citzen and my second Leave to Remain visa was issued on 21-11-2015 (expiry date on 19-06-2018)
> When is the earliest date that I can apply for my Indefinite Leave to Remain?
> 
> I would like to apply before the increase of the visa fees which should come into effect on April 2018.
> 
> Thanks,
> Francisco


I'm pretty much in the exact same situation, except my expiry is 23-06-2018.. I'm assuming I can't apply earlier than 28 days before but would love to apply before the visa fees get boosted yet again, as £2300 makes me want to cry already


----------



## Snowy Bear

Country applying from: Japan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 10 Nov 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 13 Nov 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 13 Nov 2017 (Scanning Service)
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 13 Nov 2017 
Email confirmation received: 13 Nov 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: None
Decision made email: None
Date your visa was received: 13 Dec 2017

Took 30 days (22 working days) even with Priority service!!!!!


----------



## hasipati

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: Family Reunion
Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 20 Sep 2017
Date biometrics taken: 27 Sept 2017
Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on : 08 Dec 2017
Supporting documents returned : still not returned
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Email Received 1st : 11 Dec 2017( application is not straightforward)
2nd : send your documents within 10 working days otherwise decision made as previous in file.
Contacted for Collection : 
Collection made : 
Decision : 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reah

*Got my visa*

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Fiance Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 9th September 2017
Date biometrics taken: 19th September 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 19th September 2017 via VFS
Date documentation was received by UKVI: I think 22 September (courier via VFS)
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: Never received 
Supporting Documents Returned: N/A
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Email enquiry made: - 12th December 17
Date your visa was received: 15th December 17
Visa period Vignette: 13th December 17- 13th June 18
THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE


----------



## Janenguyenhoang

Janenguyenhoang said:


> Country applying from: Vietnam
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 20 Sept 2017
> Date biometrics taken: 20 Sept 2017
> Supporting documents sent to Sheffield on : 25 Sep 2017
> Supporting documents returned : scaned and sent back at the same day 20 Sept 2017
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Contacted with 'decision made': still waiting ....
> Decision : still waiting ....


BACK FOR UPDATE:
Visa approved : 19/12/2017
Fingers crossed everyone


----------



## Yorkie_1984

My wife’s timeline...we paid for priority but it seems very quick so hoping it’s not an automatic rejection

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): December 11, 2017 online from Canada
Date biometrics taken: December 13, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: December 19, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: Within 12 Weeks of Application Date
Decision made email: December 20, 2017
Date your visa was received: TBC


----------



## seanmcint

Country applying from: Kenya
Type of visa applied for: Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): December 1, 2017 
Date biometrics taken: December 06, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: December 07, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria
Projected timeline given: None
Decision made email: December 20, 2017
Date your visa was received: December 22, 2017

11 days!!


----------



## ivandias

*How do I check this status please*

My wife had her UK Spouse visa appointment on the 8th of December 2017, Biometric's were taken on the same day. She received a email from VISAINFO.SHEFO saying (Your online application has been received at the UK Decision Making Centre. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.) Their completion timeline on the email was (Please note that UKVI aims to complete all Visit Visa applications within 15 working days and all Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date.). *How do I check the remaining details*. Please can somebody shed some light.

Country applying from: India (VFS Mumbai North)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Non Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 08/12/2017 in-person after booking an appointment online
Date biometrics taken: 08/12/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 14/12/2017
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: 
Supporting Documents Returned: N/A
Office location processing your visa:
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Email enquiry made: No
Date your visa was received: 
Visa period Vignette: 13th December 17- 13th June 18


----------



## nicnac1234

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Unmarried partner - first application 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1 Dec 2017 (by post)
Date biometrics taken: 19 Dec 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 Dec 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks
Date your visa was received: Waiting.


----------



## midori87

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Marriage)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): online, 12/21/2017
Date biometrics taken: 12/26/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 12/27/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 12/29/2017
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: N/A
Email confirmation decision made: 1/8/2018
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Loverman

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: Settlement - Spouse (wife)
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date application submitted online: 11th October 2017
Date biometrics taken: 13th October 2017
Documents sent to Sheffield: 17th October 2017
E-mail confirmation of application: 25th October 2017
Projected timeline: 12 weeks (95%) 24 weeks (100%)
Documents recieved by Sheffield: 30th October 2017
Decision Made: 3rd January 2018 (57th working day)
Documents returned: 5th January 2018 (to Sponsor's address)
Decision made SMS: 8th January 2018
Decision: Granted - 30 Day Vignette from 10th January 2018

As of Monday 8th January 2018:
90 days (60 working days) from application 
88 days (58 working days) from biometrics
84 days (56 working days) from documents posting 
77 days (50 working days) from email confirmation
71 days (47 working days) from documents arrival in Sheffield


----------



## midori87

Country applying from: US
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Marriage)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): online, 12/21/2017
Date biometrics taken: 12/26/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 12/27/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 12/29/2017
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: N/A
Email confirmation decision made: 1/8/2018
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 1/10/2018 (7 business days)


----------



## Patsukiki

Country applying from: Japan (osaka)
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Marriage)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): online, 05/Dec/2017
Date biometrics taken: 11/Dec/2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 11/Dec/2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 11/Dec/2017
Email confirmation of application received Sheffield:11/Dec/2017 
Email confirmation decision made: WAITING
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Date your visa was received: WAITING


----------



## tash.vdk

City/Country applying from: Melbourne, Australia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa, Wife
Priority/Non-Priority : Priority
Date application submitted: 1 December 2017
Date bio-metrics taken: 6 December 2017
Date documentation were sent to UKVI: 6 December 2017 (scanning service)
 Email confirmation received: 6 December 2017 (generic email confirming preparation for ECO etc...)
 Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
 Decision made email: never received

Called UKVI on 11 January 2018 & found out that a decision was made on 21 December 2017...

Email/text from VFS: not received
Date your visa was received: still waiting

So only took 11 business days for the decision to be made, although I'm still waiting to get my passport back! Will update when I can.


----------



## Hopeful27

Country applying from: Australia (Sydney) 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (unmarried partner)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 6 Nov 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 22 Nov 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 22 Nov 2017 (Scanning service) 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 22 Nov 2017 (Scanning service) 
Email confirmation of application received Sheffield:22 Nov 2017
Email confirmation decision made: 10 Jan 2018
Email from Vfs Global to collect passport: 12 Jan 2018 (Collect in Sydney) 
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Date your visa was received: 12 Jan 2018 - Successful! (34 business days)


----------



## sTormming88

country applying from: Malaysia 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa (settlement) 
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 28 Nov 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 30 Nov 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 14 Dec 2017 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 15 Dec 2017 
Date documentation returned : 8 Jan 2018
Email confirmation of application received Sheffield:30 Nov 2017
Email confirmation decision made: still waiting 
Email from Vfs Global to collect passport: still waiting
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Ugali2017

Ugali2017 said:


> Country: TANZANIA
> Visa: Spouse Settlement
> Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
> Online application : 19th Oct, 2017
> Date bio-metrics taken: 26th october, 2017
> Office processing visa: Pretoria
> Documents received UKVI: 30th october, 2017
> Email saying received at UKVI: 30th October, 2017
> Timeline given: n/a
> Decision made email: waiting
> Date your visa was received: waiting


Update : 
Decision email 12th January 2018
Visa received 15th Jan - Approved!


----------



## Ain

Hello,
Here is my situation, I switched to my current leave as a partner within UK from fiancé(e) visa. Now I have to apply for a second term of 5-year family route.
Please can someone help with the below question:
BRP expires on 18.02.2018.
Can I apply on 22.01.2018?

The reason why I’m asking this is because it is a tight fit - exactly 28 days - hence I’m a bit worried.

Thanks
Ain


----------



## Amelia2017

Joppa said:


> If you are here on family route (as spouse or unmarried partner), and you entered UK on 33-month visa, then the earliest you can apply to renew your leave on form FLR(M) is on the 30-month anniversary of your UK entry (not from 'valid from' date on your visa, unless you arrived here on the first day of validity), minus 28 days. So for example, if you arrived in UK on your settlement visa on 17th June 2015, you can apply on 17th December 2017 (30-month anniversary), minus 28 days which will be 19th November 2017. So that's the first day you can book your premium service centre appointment for (for same-day service) or send off your application by post.
> 
> If you switched your leave within UK from fiancé(e) visa or any other non-visit visa (such as Tier 4 student, Tier 5 YMS or Tier 2 General) to leave to remain as spouse/partner on form FLR(M), your leave will be for exactly 30 months so you can renew up to 28 days before its expiry. This is also the case for ILR (settlement) application after being in UK for 5 years.
> 
> If you wish to renew or extend a non-settlement visa such as Tier 4 or Tier 2, there is no stipulation about how many days in advance you can apply, but your next leave will be valid from the date of issue, even if you had some days left on your previous visa or leave. Something to bear in mind if you can qualify for ILR after a stipulated period of residence, such as Tier 2 General. They usually allow up to 3 months short of prescribed period but naturally you don't want to cut it too finely.
> 
> If you renew your visa before the expiry date, the unexpired days of your previous visa are usually added to the new leave. Just bear in mind when you come to apply for settlement (indefinite leave to remain), as you will be able to apply some time before the expiry of your visa, i.e. 30 months on your visa, minus up to 28 days. Don't work it from the expiry date.



Hi Joppa,

Switching one's leave within UK from non-visit visa to leave to remain as spouse/partner on form FLR(M), the leave is not exactly 30 months, it is 31 months, so the 28 days before expiry would not be true as it will be exactly 28 days after completion of 30 months. Does the 28 days before the completion of the 30 months still apply?


----------



## Amelia2017

*Mistake*

You can reply 28 days before 22 June 2018 ie. starting from 25th May 2018


----------



## Amelia2017

*Mistake*

This would be 28 days before you entered first to the UK with Spouse visa. You can apply starting from 21st August 2018 up to expiry date 9th November 2018.


----------



## Amelia2017

ladylove04 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just want to ask when can I possibly renew my visa. I know the moderator explained it well but still confuse on calculating it.
> 
> I arrived in the UK Sept 23,2015 on Fiancee visa and convert it to Spouse visa valid from 22 Dec 2015 to 20 July 2018. I know its still long way to go but Im just making sure I can provide all the requirements needed for 2nd extension. so im gueessing I can apply by June 2018?
> 
> Thank you so much



You can reply 28 days before 22 June 2018 ie. starting from 25th May 2018


----------



## Amelia2017

nyclon said:


> The helpline is run by a 3rd party, not UKVI. They often get it wrong and this time they are wrong. If you are in a 33 month visa it is 28 days before your 30 month anniversary. If you are on FLR (M) it is 28 days before expiration.


On FLR (M) they are not giving exactly 30 months anymore. I have been given 31 months (30 months + 28 days). By saying 28 days before expiration, people may get confused. So please keep it on 28 days before they started living with their partners on Spouse visa is better.


----------



## Amelia2017

ukandcali said:


> One more question, sorry.
> 
> I've seen a few people say that it's 28 before their initial entry/initial visa granted. My wife's fiancée visa was granted in September 2015. Is this relevant or is just what's on the FLRM visa?


It's 28 days before completing 30 months on a Spouse Visa and not Fiancee Visa


----------



## jiji bakari

My second FLR(M) expiry date is 19/03/2018, when can i apply for ILR ? Thanks


----------



## Amelia2017

jiji bakari said:


> My second FLR(M) expiry date is 19/03/2018, when can i apply for ILR ? Thanks


I depends when you first entered the UK on Spouse visa or when you switched to this type of Visa if you applied within the UK. We need timeline/visa history.


----------



## jiji bakari

Amelia2017 said:


> I depends when you first entered the UK on Spouse visa or when you switched to this type of Visa if you applied within the UK. We need timeline/visa history.


Entered the UK on Fiance visa on 07/12/2012 , First FLR(M) granted on 02/04/2013 , Second FLR(M) granted on 19/09/2015 and expires on 19/03/2018.

Thank you


----------



## Amelia2017

jiji bakari said:


> Entered the UK on Fiance visa on 07/12/2012 , First FLR(M) granted on 02/04/2013 , Second FLR(M) granted on 19/09/2015 and expires on 19/03/2018.
> 
> Thank you


The earliest you can apply for ILR is 28 days prior to the completion of 60 months with a spouse visa (not fiance), so you would be able to apply from Monday 5th March 2018 up until the expiry date which is 19th March 2018.


----------



## Amelia2017

jiji bakari said:


> Entered the UK on Fiance visa on 07/12/2012 , First FLR(M) granted on 02/04/2013 , Second FLR(M) granted on 19/09/2015 and expires on 19/03/2018.
> 
> Thank you


The earliest you can apply for ILR is 28 days prior to the completion of 60 months with a spouse visa (not fiance), so we would count from 2nd April 2013 and you would be able to apply from Monday 5th March 2018 up until the expiry date which is 19th March 2018.

Good Luck!


----------



## jiji bakari

Amelia2017 said:


> The earliest you can apply for ILR is 28 days prior to the completion of 60 months with a spouse visa (not fiance), so we would count from 2nd April 2013 and you would be able to apply from Monday 5th March 2018 up until the expiry date which is 19th March 2018.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks for your reply

Could you let me know how did you get this date. if i count the number of months between 02/04/2013 to 19/03/2018 i find 59 months and 17 days,so even with the expiry date i wont complete 60 months. i thought i would need to apply 28 days before the expiry date. Thank you


----------



## Amelia2017

jiji bakari said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Could you let me know how did you get this date. if i count the number of months between 02/04/2013 to 19/03/2018 i find 59 months and 17 days,so even with the expiry date i wont complete 60 months. i thought i would need to apply 28 days before the expiry date. Thank you



You are able to apply 28 days before the completion of 60 months on spouse visa not before the expiry date


----------



## Amelia2017

Amelia2017 said:


> You are able to apply 28 days before the completion of 60 months on spouse visa not before the expiry date


I think you need to wait till 2nd April 2018 to be able to apply for Neutralisation though (i.e. When you will have exactly 5 years in the UK).


----------



## jiji bakari

Please check this sticker from Joppa. Thank you

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/780634-when-can-i-apply-renew-my-visa.html


----------



## jiji bakari

Could you let me know when should i apply for ILR please.
i know the time i spent as a fiance doesn't count

Entered the UK on Fiance visa on 07/12/2012 , First FLR(M) granted on 02/04/2013 , Second FLR(M) granted on 19/09/2015 and expires on 19/03/2018.

Please see the replies given in here 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...an-i-apply-renew-my-visa-29.html#post13885994

Thank you


----------



## clever-octopus

Count forward 60 months (5 years) from your first FLR(M) date. Then back 28 days. You can apply any time between now and your current visa expiry


----------



## jiji bakari

The confusing part is that my first FLR(M) date is 02/04/2013 and my current one expires on 19/03/2018, the number of months between these dates is 59 months and 17 days. so even with the expiry date it wouldn't be be 60 months. Thank you


----------



## Amelia2017

jiji bakari said:


> The confusing part is that my first FLR(M) date is 02/04/2013 and my current one expires on 19/03/2018, the number of months between these dates is 59 months and 17 days. so even with the expiry date it wouldn't be be 60 months. Thank you



There is no problem at all in that, you are not listening to what we are saying. YOU ARE ALLOWED TO APPLY FOR ILR 28 DAYS BEFORE COMPLETION OF THE 60 MONTHS ON SPOUSE VISA REGARDLESS IF YOUR SECOND FLR(m) WOULD EXPIRE BEFORE COMPLETION OF 60 MONTHS and as long as it does not expire before 5th March.
So you have the period from 5th March to 19th March 2018 to apply for your ILR


----------



## Lp09

Application submitted: Spouse visa settlement (Husband)
Priority / non priority: (Non priority app) Online app : 17/10/2017
Biometrics: 23/10/17 
Supporting documents sent to Sheffield: same day 23/10/2017
Acknowledgement email and supporting documents received from Sheffield 31/10/2017
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks 
No emails received in between, no on hold or not straight forward email, no emails requesting additional info. 
Emailed UKVI for an update on: 15/01/2018 (12th week) was told a decision was made on 10/01/2018 and to wait for official email and passport collection, it’s been 6 days but have not received a decision made email or sms to collect a passport.


----------



## BritMex

*Timeline*

Country applying from: *Mexico*
Type of visa applied for: *Unmarried Partner*
Date application submitted (online): *12 Nov 2017*
Date biometrics taken: *23 Nov 2017*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *24 Nov 2017*
Office location processing your visa: *Bogota, Columbia*
Projected timeline given: *12 weeks*
Date your visa was received: *Not heard anything since 24 Nov 2017*


----------



## sanistras

*Fiancé Settlement Visa*

This forum has been an immense help with the torturous period of waiting for my visa. Hoping someone else shall be comforted by this information I'm sharing my timeline. 

Country applying from: India (New Delhi)
Type of Visa applied: Fiancé (Settlement)
Priority: Yes
Date application submitted online: 22-11-2017
Date biometrics taken: 29-11-2017
Date documents forwarded to UKVI: 10-12-2017
Date documents received by UKVI: 11-12-2017
Date documents returned: 21-12-2017
Email confirmation of application received Sheffield: 30-11-2017
Email confirmation decision made: 15-01-2018 (after escalation on 12-01-2018)
Date decision made: 11-01-2018
Email from VFS Global to collect the passport: 18-01-2018 (10:30 PM)
Passport collected: 19-01-2018
Date on Visa: 18-01-2018


----------



## Daisy22

Country applying from: VFS India Kochi 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Online Application Completed: 27 November 2017
Date biometrics taken: 30 November 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI Sheffield: 13 December 2017 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 14 December 2017
Sponsor contacted by UKVI (if applicable): No 
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: No
Supporting Documents Returned: 16 December 2017
Decision made text: 19 January 2018
Date your visa email was received: 19 January 2018
Passport collected today.
Visa has been granted! Thank you all for your help and guidance 

36 working days much less than I expected.


----------



## Sashamaz

I've never posted on this forum but I did lurk a lot and used it for quite a bit of research so thank you all for your help.



Country applying from: *Zimbabwe*
Type of visa applied for: *Spouse Settlement*
Priority/Non-Priority: *Priority*
Online Application Completed: 03 January 2018
Date biometrics taken: 05 January 2018
Date documentation was received by UKVI Pretoria: *8 January 2018*
Sponsor contacted by UKVI (if applicable): No 
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Pretoria: No
Decision made Email: *15 January 2018*
Date your visa email was received: 15 January 2018
Supporting Documents Returned: *16 January 2018*
Passport collected 18 January (Wife was hesitant to collect)
She received her visa wooo

7 working days much faster than our application a little over a year ago. Priority is worth it.


----------



## mherzing3

Hello!

I know a million people have come on here and asked this, but I have serious baby brain and have read the sticky 100 times and am still feeling like a dummy so if someone could quickly give me some guidance I would be over the moon with gratitude!!! 

I entered the UK on October 15,2015, on a 33 month Spouse Visa, my BRP says "Spouse/Partner LEAVE TO ENTER" and expires July 9 2018 , does this mean I follow the 30 month anniversary -28days rule for renewal or the 28days before expiry.

30 months after entry -28 days would be : *March 18th, 2018*
28 day before expiry would be:* June 11th, 2018*

Which one? 

Any help is GREATLY appreciated! 

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!

x


----------



## nyclon

mherzing3 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I know a million people have come on here and asked this, but I have serious baby brain and have read the sticky 100 times and am still feeling like a dummy so if someone could quickly give me some guidance I would be over the moon with gratitude!!!
> 
> I entered the UK on October 15,2015, on a 33 month Spouse Visa, my BRP says "Spouse/Partner LEAVE TO ENTER" and expires July 9 2018 , does this mean I follow the 30 month anniversary -28days rule for renewal or the 28days before expiry.
> 
> 30 months after entry -28 days would be : *March 18th, 2018*
> 28 day before expiry would be:* June 11th, 2018*
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Any help is GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
> 
> x


28 days before your 30 month anniversary.


----------



## mherzing3

Thanks so much Nyclon! 

And just to be clear, the only form I have to fill out is the FLR(M) application? Which can either be done online or by post?

Cant seem to find any kind of checklist for renewals although I am sure the only differences are that I don't need to include Appendix 2 and that instead of proof of relationship docs I need proof of cohabitation?

Sorry if this is the wrong post to be asking about that but can't seem to find a better one!

Thanks!

x


----------



## ^Super14011969^

*timeline*

Country Applying from: EGYPT
Type of visa applied for: Spouse + step daughter Settlement Visa
Priority/Non-Priority: non Priority 
Date application submitted: 26 AUG 2017
Date biometrics taken: 07 Sept 2017
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 07 Sept2017
 Email confirmation received: 10 Sept 2017 
Office Location Processing Your Visa: Sheffield, UK
 Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
 Decision made email: 17 Jan 2018
 Date your visa was received: 18 Jan 2018
Processing time: 

I would just like to say thank you, I read daily for updates which at this extremely stressful and difficult time is very helpful.

special thanks to ALL the Admins that give there time to help and support people like myself..

Sorry, visa was approved for wife and daugther


----------



## M.An

*Update*

country: Kenya
visa: Spouse settlement
priority/non-priority: Non-priority
online application : 30th oct, 2017
date bio-metrics taken: 3rd nov, 2017
office processing visa: Pretoria
documents received ukvi: 3rd nov, 2017
email saying received at ukvi: 3rd nov, 2017
timeline given: N/a
decision made email- 18th jan, 2018
passport collected- 22nd jan, 2018

visa finally granted


----------



## sTormming88

country applying from: Malaysia 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa (settlement) 
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 28 Nov 2017 (online)
Date biometrics taken: 30 Nov 2017
Date documents forward to UKVI: 14 Dec 2017 
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 15 Dec 2017 
Date documentation returned : 8 Jan 2018
Email confirmation of application received Sheffield:30 Nov 2017
Email confirmation decision made: NA
Email from Vfs Global to collect passport: 19 jan 2018
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Date your visa was received: 22 jan 2018 

Made a call to check the status on 16/1, advised decision not made and call back in two weeks time if not receive any update. Finally Received email on 19/1. Visa granted. 36 working days with priority service.


----------



## tash.vdk

tash.vdk said:


> City/Country applying from: Melbourne, Australia
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa, Wife
> Priority/Non-Priority : Priority
> Date application submitted: 1 December 2017
> Date bio-metrics taken: 6 December 2017
> Date documentation were sent to UKVI: 6 December 2017 (scanning service)
> Email confirmation received: 6 December 2017 (generic email confirming preparation for ECO etc...)
> Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
> Decision made email: never received
> 
> Called UKVI on 11 January 2018 & found out that a decision was made on 21 December 2017...
> 
> Email/text from VFS: not received
> Date your visa was received: still waiting
> 
> So only took 11 business days for the decision to be made, although I'm still waiting to get my passport back! Will update when I can.



UPDATE:

Found out on 17 January that the information UKVI told me about the decision being made on 21 Dec was wrong. Told to wait 30 business days as that's the new SLA for priority apps.

Escalated on 23 Jan 18 (31st business day)
Received email from UKVI customer service on 23 Jan 18 confirming decision made

No official email from Sheffield re decision.
Text & call from vfs today, 24 Jan 18 to collect passport.
VISA APPROVED! 

So all in all, 32 business days from biometrics/scanning to collecting passport. 

Lesson: don't always believe what UKVI tell you!


----------



## kiende

Country applying from: Kenya
Type of visa applied for: Fiancee Visa
Date application submitted (online or in person): November 6th, 2017
Date biometrics taken: November 10, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, South Africa
Projected timeline given: 60 days (settlement), 5-15 days (other)
Date your visa was received:24th January 2018

Yaaaaaaaaaaay!!! Finally!


----------



## Canadianbev

I can finally post my timeline!!

Timeline
City/Country applying from: Toronto, Canada
Type of Visa Applied for: Settlement, Unmarried Partner
Date application submitted: 22 October 2017
Date biometrics taken: 26 October 2017
Office Processing Application: Sheffield
Date documents were sent to Sheffield: 26 October 2017
Date documentation received by UKVI: 3 November 2017
Projected timeline: 12 weeks
Email received after enquiry about application on 8 January 2018 stating we should expect a decision by 19 January 2018 (two previous email enquiries made in December always were replied to with a generic “application still being processed”
Email requesting another document: 16 January 2018
Requested Document Scanned and sent: 17 January 2018
Decision Made email: Never received
Email from VFS Toronto Stating my documents were sent out: 24 January (Paid for this service)
Date Visa received: 25 January 2018
Outcome: Approved!
Processing time from biometrics to decision email: 58 Working days (from when we were told a decision was made) 

63 Business Days from Biometrics to received visa


----------



## eestellah

Hullo
I really need you to help me confirm this for me if am correct. I came into UK on the 29th January 2016 on a spouse. My residence permit expires on 13 October 2018. By the details on the thread if I am with my calculations, I am supposed to apply for my visa renewal on 1 July 2018!
My daughter who is seven joined me on 3rd October 2016 on a dependant visa and her visa type has to ACC mother/ CYR my name
Questions:
1. is my date for renewing right?
2. Do I apply for my daughters visa renewal as well at the same time?


----------



## nicnac1234

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: FLR(M) Unmarried partner - first application 
Date application submitted (online or in person): 1 Dec 2017 (by post)
Date biometrics taken: 19 Dec 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 4 Dec 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 8 weeks


Date your visa was received: 25 Jan 2018


----------



## Nicola101

Country applying from : Morocco
Type of visa applied for : spouse settlement visa 
Priority/non priority : non priority 
Date application submitted online : 23 November 2017
Date biometrics taken : 28 November 2017
Date documentation sent to UKVI : 29 November 2017
Email confirmation received : 30 November 2017
Office location processing your visa : Sheffield ,UK 
Projected timeline given : 12 weeks 
Decision made email : still waiting


----------



## Marwaasif

Hello everyone,

Husband spouse visa from lahore pakistan

Our spouse visa decision was withdrawn on 13 sep and got ihs payment link email on 9.11. 2017. We payed the ihs fees. And submitted passport on 09.11.2017. Its week 12 now we have not been called to collect passport yet. Anyone plz help.


----------



## richiesuk

Country applying from: *Lima Peru (online)*
Type of visa applied for: *Spouse Settlement*
Priority/Non-Priority: *Priority*
Online Application Completed: *8th January 2018*
Date biometrics taken: *10th January 2018*
Date documents forward to UKVI (Sheffield PO BOX 5852, S11 0FX): *15th January 2018 *
Date documentation was received by UKVI: *16th January 2018*
Email confirmation of supporting documents received in Sheffield: *No*
Supporting Documents Returned with confirmation letter: *20th January 2018*
Decision making office: *Bogota*
Email visa application has been assigned to an Entry Clearance Officer: *25th January 2018*
Email Decision made: *29th January 2018*
Picked up Passport and letter: *30th January 2018*

*Refused...*
Reason: IELTS exam does not have UKVI number on it.
we selected that tab on the British council website..lovely system


----------



## Downing10

Country applying from: South Africa
Type of visa applied for: UK ancestry VISA
Date application submitted (online or in person): 22 January 2018
Date biometrics taken: 30 January 2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 31 January 2018
Projected timeline given: 15 working days
Date your visa was received: Pending decision


----------



## pigeonfox

*When to apply to renew spouse visa*

Hello, 
I know that my husband can apply to renew his spouse visa 28 days before expiry but can someone help me with when the expiry is exactly. 
His letter that we got from the premium service centre for 'Grant of leave to remain' is dated 09/02/2016.
Ive read that it's 30 months he gets with this. 
His biometric residence permit states:
Date of issue: 09/02/2016
Valid until: 06/09/2018
So 30 months from 09/02/2016 would mean that it expires on 9th August 2018
But the 'valid until' states that it expires on 6th September 2018.
Can someone please help me as to when exactly we can apply to extend his visa from?
Thank you.


----------



## John__Q

Its taken from the date you entered the UK.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/780634-when-can-i-apply-renew-my-visa.html


----------



## pigeonfox

He applied for the spouse visa while already in the UK I'm a finance visa so that doesn't apply to us. 
If anyone could tell me when is the earliest he can apply to extend I'd be extremely grateful.


----------



## nyclon

pigeonfox said:


> He applied for the spouse visa while already in the UK I'm a finance visa so that doesn't apply to us.
> If anyone could tell me when is the earliest he can apply to extend I'd be extremely grateful.


Did you read the whole post? The 2nd paragraph covers your situation.


----------



## pigeonfox

Am I right in saying that it is the 30 month anniversary from when he got his spouse visa? He got his spouse visa on 9/02/2016 so that'd be 09/08/2018.
28 days before this would be 12/07/2018 so would that be the earliest we can re apply?
Sorry to ask again but this process can be a bit of a worry for me and I just want to get it right as the date on the biometric residents permit is different and threw me a bit. 

Thanks


----------



## pigeonfox

Hello, if anyone could let me know if my calculations are correct in my last message please, thank you


----------



## Downing10

Downing10 said:


> Country applying from: South Africa
> Type of visa applied for: UK ancestry VISA
> Date application submitted (online or in person): 22 January 2018
> Date biometrics taken: 30 January 2018
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 31 January 2018
> Projected timeline given: 15 working days
> Date your visa was received: Pending decision


Processing Centre: Pretoria
Decision made email: 5 February 2018
Ready for collection at TLScontact: 6 February 2018
Date your visa was received: 7 February 2018

Outcome: Approved!!! 

Vignette validity from 31 March 2018 (Specified expected leave date) to 30 April 2018 
BRP available for collection from 7 April 2018


----------



## BritMex

*Yesssssssssssss*

Country applying from: Mexico
Type of visa applied for: Unmarried Partner
Date application submitted (online): 12 Nov 2017
Date biometrics taken: 23 Nov 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24 Nov 2017
Office location processing your visa: Bogota, Columbia
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 09 Feb 2017


----------



## Rosie100

Country applying from: Morocco
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa 
Priority/non priority: Non Priority 
Date application submitted online: 13th November 2017
Date biometrics taken: 28 November 2017
Date documentation arrived at UKVI: 4th December 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks 
Decision made email: ●


----------



## Sel

*FLR (m) when can I apply*

Hi my husbands entered UK on the 24th October 2015 - we will be applying for FLR (m) soon. I am unsure how soon we can apply ? Will the fees be going up in April? 

Many thanks x


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Hi, Sel!

Good to see you again! Hope you've had a good year so far!

Have a look at this sticky at the top of the branch When can I apply to renew my visa?

Joppa has a discussion about when and how to reapply.


Good luck to you!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

This year's fees in crease hasn't yet been published... it should be posted soon.

Do a Google search for "UKVI Fees 2018-19" now and again to see if anything has been published.


----------



## Sel

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Hi, Sel!
> 
> Good to see you again! Hope you've had a good year so far!
> 
> Have a look at this sticky at the top of the branch When can I apply to renew my visa?
> 
> Joppa has a discussion about when and how to reapply.
> 
> 
> Good luck to you!


Hi Hun! 
I'm absolutely fabulous, so much has changed , can I personal message you ?

I want to try and apply before these fees changed! Xxx
I want to apply earlier


----------



## nyclon

Sel said:


> Hi my husbands entered UK on the 24th October 2015 - we will be applying for FLR (m) soon. I am unsure how soon we can apply ? Will the fees be going up in April?
> 
> Many thanks x


I have moved your post. Please read the 1st post and please ask your questions on the forum so that other members may benefit from the answers.


----------



## mysteron

Hi. It's a bit early but I want to get the dates in the diary. My wife arrived in the UK on a fiance visa in April 2016. We applied for and received her FLRM visa later that year, dates on BRP say issued 7th Oct 2016 valid until 5th May 2019; 30 months and 28 days. Does this mean we can apply for the extension from 10th March 2019 (30 months less 28 days from issue date)? Or is it 28 days before 5th May? Thx


----------



## snowfreckles

Country applying from: Canada (Toronto)
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry
Date application submitted (online or in person): February 3, 2018
Date biometrics taken: February 9, 2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: February 12, 2018
Office location processing your visa: NYC
Projected timeline given: 5-10 business days
Date your visa was received: February 14, 2018

I did pay for priority service as I had booked a flight for March 6th.
I'll have my passport back by Friday.


----------



## Amin30

Settlement Visa

Country applying from: Germany
Type of visa applied for: Spouse visa - non- priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24 November 2017
Date biometrics taken: 01 December 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 05 December 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks 


Decision made: not yet


----------



## webbkel

I just want to check this to make doubly sure - I'm on the 5 year route, and the date of issue on my first BRP card is 21-03-2013.

From what I've calculated that means I can apply from the 21-02-2018, yes? So I'm okay to attend a premium service appointment on the 28-02-2018, right?


----------



## snowfairy

Hi, I did not know I could have applied 28 days before 30th anniversary so I booked my FLR premium service for 25 days before visa expiry (that will be my 31st month in the UK). I'd like to know how that will affect my application date for my ILR in the future? thanks.


----------



## BrummieNepalese

*When to apply for ILR*

Linking Joppa’s advice here regarding when to apply for ILR as I’ve seen other posters suggest that it must be based on time of first entry. Joppa here says that it’s actually based on your previous FLRM visa acceptance.

I can’t vouch for the accuracy of this, having not got to this stage yet, but I haven’t seen any official guidance that contradicts it, and it makes sense to me based on other rules.

http://http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10060426-post4.html


----------



## BrummieNepalese

Bad link sorry

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10060426-post4.html


----------



## nyclon

BrummieNepalese said:


> Linking Joppa’s advice here regarding when to apply for ILR as I’ve seen other posters suggest that it must be based on time of first entry. Joppa here says that it’s actually based on your previous FLRM visa acceptance.
> 
> I can’t vouch for the accuracy of this, having not got to this stage yet, but I haven’t seen any official guidance that contradicts it, and it makes sense to me based on other rules.
> 
> http://http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10060426-post4.html



From the Set (M) Guidance:



> When To Apply
> You and any children under 18 who are applying with you should apply before the end of your/their permitted stay in the UK when you are nearing completion of the qualifying period required by the Immigration Rules.
> 
> *Please do not apply more than 28 days before completing that period. If you apply earlier than that, your application may be refused. *If that happens, we will not refund the fee and you will have to pay again when reapplying.


https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa.../file/633927/SET_M__Guidane_Notes_08-2017.pdf


----------



## webbkel

I was already in the UK (as a student) when I first applied for FLRM, so the start date of my 60 months is the date on my first BRP, yes?


----------



## edujknip

*Confusion about when to extend UK Spouse Visa*

Hello! 

I am getting ready to apply to extend my UK Spouse Visa this year and have run into some confusion about when to apply. 


As I have read here, it is the 30 month anniversary of my arrival minus 28 days. However, as I read here https://www.gov.uk/uk-family-visa, it states, "When you can apply to extend or switch
The earliest you can apply is 28 days before your current permission to stay in the UK expires."

I arrived in the UK the 08 November 2015, meaning my 33 month visa expires the 30 July 2018 (as stated on BRP). This would mean I can apply as early as 10 April 2018 (30 month anniversary minus 28 days) or 02 July 2018 (28 days before expiration). 

I really don't want to lose our money by applying too soon, but I also don't want to apply too late. Please help me understand which is the correct time to apply to extend my UK Spouse Visa, as I am utterly confused. 

Thank you!!


----------



## clever-octopus

The link you quote does not take into account those who were issued 33 month visas with entry clearance, rather than a 30-day entry clearance followed by 30-month BRP. So take the advice here rather than on gov.uk if you got the 33 month visa. As you have estimated, this means you can apply on or after 10th April.


----------



## snowfairy

Thank you Brummie and nyclon, the case officer I met confirmed what you both said - 28 days before 5 year anniversary will be the earliest to apply for ILR


----------



## TziuH

TziuH said:


> Country: Kenya
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-priority)
> Date application submitted (online): April 2, 2015
> Date biometrics taken: April 24, 2015
> Date documentation was received: April 24, 2015
> Email confirmation from Pretoria: April 24, 2015
> Decision has been made email: June 14, 2015 (Sunday Morning)
> Passport & Documents Collected: June 16, 2015
> _7 weeks total_
> Visa Granted! Flight booked for this Thursday night! lane:


Back again for my flr(m)

Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online): Feb 20 2017
Date biometrics taken: Feb 21 2017
Date documentation was received: Pending
Email confirmation from Pretoria: Pending
Decision has been made email: Pending
Passport & Documents Collected: Pending


----------



## Amandaleighoc

Visa approved! Thank you forum for very important advice. 

Country: South Africa, Cape Town
Type: Settlement - Wife
Non-priority
Online application: 4 January 2018
Biometrics: 12 January 2018
Received by UKVI: 15 January 2018
Decision made Pretoria: 22 March 2018
Collected Cape Town: 26 March 2018

TBD 30 days


----------



## Trooper18

Country applying from: Uzbekistan- Tashkent 

Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa

Priority/Non-Priority: Priority 

Date application submitted: Online December 27 , 2017

Date biometrics taken: 11th January 2018

Date documentation was received by UKVI: 17th January 2018

 Email confirmation received: 24th January 2018 (Your online application has been received at the UK Decision Making Centre. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.
)

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK

Projected timeline given: 15 days (by TLS Contact)

Original documents returned to UK address : 16th February 2018

Email about passport being returned : 22nd February 2018 (your passport and supporting documents have been sent to you...from the Istanbul consulate) 

Date your visa was received: 27th February 2017 ( stamp dated 26th)

Processing time from Biometrics to Return of visa : 32 business days


Thank you to all the members and experts here who where of an immense help for our application process. Joined the site today so I can be of assistance to any future applicants. 
Best Wishes


----------



## Jackk

*FLR(M) Questions*

I been through the sticky posted by Joppa on the home page.

Anyone please reconfirm is my calculation is correct or not ?

First entry to UK : 20 Dec 2015
So 19 May 2018 will be the earliest date I can apply by post?? and by late on 19 Sep 2018???

Please help me.


----------



## nyclon

Jackk said:


> I been through the sticky posted by Joppa on the home page.
> 
> Anyone please reconfirm is my calculation is correct or not ?
> 
> First entry to UK : 20 Dec 2015
> So 19 May 2018 will be the earliest date I can apply by post?? and by late on 19 Sep 2018???
> 
> Please help me.


Here is a date calculator:


Date Calculator

You can apply 28 days before your 30 month anniversary up until visa expiry.


----------



## smorley17

Applied from: Panama City, Panama
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement. 
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority 
Date Biometrics taken: 13 Dec 2017
Supporting Doc's arrived Sheffield UKVI: 13 Dec 2017 (scanned)
Receipt Confirmation of Online Application from UKVI: 15 Dec 2017
 Projected timeline given: 60 business days
ECO assigned to my case: 23 Feb 2018
Decision Email: 1 Mar 2018
Passport Ready for collection: 03 Mar 2018.

Visa granted!! Valid from 26 Feb 2018

Having looked at the letter that arrived with passport, it would appear decision was made on the 23rd Feb.

Total number of working days from Biometrics to Decision Made was 54 days (excluding 3 days for Xmas, Boxing Day and New Years Day).

Good luck everyone else waiting.


----------



## Erin22

Country applying from: England

Type of visa applied for: FLR M - 1st Visa

Date application submitted: Croydon Premium Service Centre - 19th December 2017

Date biometrics taken: 19th December 2017

Date documentation was received by UKVI: 19th December 2017
Extra Information Requested: Received by UKVI 4th January 2018

Office location processing your visa: Croydon, UK

Projected timeline given: ?????

Original documents returned to UK address : 

Email about passport being returned : 

Date your visa was received: 

Processing time from Biometrics to Return of visa :


----------



## Zara2013

Hello, 
After reading this information on here. Is to my understanding that my husband can apply for FLR (M) visa as of now?
His spouse visa was valid from 27/7/2015 but he entered UK on 25/8/2015. His visa expires on 27/4/ 2018. 

He will be applying for the same day service - can he apply online or does he need to complete a paper application form? 

Thanks, 
Zara


----------



## mokhtar b

Zara2013 said:


> Hello,
> After reading this information on here. Is to my understanding that my husband can apply for FLR (M) visa as of now?
> His spouse visa was valid from 27/7/2015 but he entered UK on 25/8/2015. His visa expires on 27/4/ 2018.
> 
> He will be applying for the same day service - can he apply online or does he need to complete a paper application form?
> 
> Thanks,
> Zara


hi 
the soonest date to apply for u is the 28 jan so yes u can apply now .
and if u are applying using same day service u apply online then u print and fill the flr m form and take it with you in your appointment with all your documents .


----------



## zmx

Hi, I want to ask when the earlies is I can apply for ILR.

I entered the UK with spouse visa on 19/05/2013.
My current spouse visa expires on 05/07/2018. 

Is the earliest I can apply is 60 months from 19/05/2013 minus 28 days ? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## ATP151

Country applying from: Canada
Type of visa applied for: Ancestry
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): March 1, 2018
Date biometrics taken: March 6, 2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: March 7, 2018
Office location processing your visa: New York
Projected timeline given: 5 - 10 days
Decision Email: March 9 2018
Passport to be delivered by courier: March 12, 2018 

On March 9th an email was sent by UKVI that the application had been successful. Tracking for return package says Monday EOD.


----------



## Nicola101

Update 
Email recieved requesting additional information : 20th of February 2018
Requested Additionally information sent as a scanned attachment : 23rd of February 2018
Email decision made : still waiting


----------



## Nicola101

Country applying from : Morocco
Type of visa applied for : spouse settlement visa 
Priority/non priority : non priority 
Date application submitted online : 23 November 2017
Date biometrics taken : 28 November 2017
Date documentation sent to UKVI : 29 November 2017
Email confirmation received : 30 November 2017
Office location processing your visa : Sheffield ,UK 
Projected timeline given : 12 weeks 
Decision made email : still waiting

Update 
Email recieved requesting additional information : 20th of February 2018
Requested Additionally information sent as a scanned attachment : 23rd of February 2018
Email decision made : still waiting


----------



## Zara2013

Hello, 
This might be a bit of a naive question. 
My husbands visa expires on 27th April 2018. I need to know if we can first book the premium appointment and then complete online application form? Or do we need to complete the application online first, pay everything and then book appointment? 
If we book the appointment first will that mean our documents, which need to be in line with the 28 day rule, are counted from the time we book the appointment or when we submitted the application form. 

I hope that makes sense. 
Zara


----------



## stressed2013

Hi just a quick check - 
I applied for my spouse visa from within the UK in April 2013 (under the new rules)
My current visa (2nd FLR M) expires on 8 April 2018, so I can apply within 28 days of this date?

Applying on 15 March 2018 would be fine, wouldn't it?


----------



## edujknip

Thank you!! I will be applying 10 April 2018! quote does not take into account those who were issued 33 month visas with entry clearance, rather than a 30-day entry clearance followed by 30-month BRP. So take the advice here rather than on gov.uk if you got the 33 month visa. As you have estimated, this means you can apply on or after 10th April.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pic3789

clever-octopus said:


> The link you quote does not take into account those who were issued 33 month visas with entry clearance, rather than a 30-day entry clearance followed by 30-month BRP. So take the advice here rather than on gov.uk if you got the 33 month visa. As you have estimated, this means you can apply on or after 10th April.


This confuses me a bit, because I had a 30 day entry clearance in my passport, but my BRP expiry date is 33 months after my visa was granted. Do I need to wait until 28 days before the visa expires to apply then like it says on the gov.uk page?


----------



## nyclon

pic3789 said:


> This confuses me a bit, because I had a 30 day entry clearance in my passport, but my BRP expiry date is 33 months after my visa was granted. Do I need to wait until 28 days before the visa expires to apply then like it says on the gov.uk page?


I have moved your post to a thread dedicated to this question. 

Read the 1st post in the thread.


----------



## hasipati

applying from: Pakistan  
Type of visa applied for: Family Reunion 
Priority/Non-Priority: Standard
Date application submitted (online or in person): September 20, 2017
Date biometrics taken: September 27, 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: December 8, 2017
Office location processing your visa: Lahore pakistan  
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision Email: N/A




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pic3789

nyclon said:


> I have moved your post to a thread dedicated to this question.
> 
> Read the 1st post in the thread.


Sorry, didn't mean to hijack that thread!

I've read most of this thread, but I think there's just a lot of confusion, that's most likely down to UKVI. I've found this document: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...fe_as_a_Partner_or_Parent_-_5-year_rou....pdf

which contains the following quote: 
"A person in the UK with entry clearance or limited leave to remain as a partner granted under Appendix FM on the basis of an application made on or after 9 July 2012 should apply for further leave to remain no more than 28 days before their extant leave expires or no more than 28 days before they have completed 30 months in the UK with such leave. Where such an applicant has extant leave under Appendix FM as a partner, up to 28 days of the extant leave remaining at the date of application will be added to any period of further leave as a partner granted under Appendix FM."

Am I right in that this is what the actual rules are? The language is quite confusing because it says you should apply no earlier than 28 days before the expiry but then it says or the 28 days before the 30 months. Which is it!!! It says on the general website only that the earliest you can apply is the 28 days before it expires.

I guess I don't understand why it says one thing in one place and another somewhere else. Is this just a ploy by the UK gov't to confuse everyone? My main goal is to make sure I don't lose £1000 by applying too early. I don't understand why they couldn't put that information on the 'easier to find' website page.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Mturner

Applied from: Sao Paulo - Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement. 
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date Biometrics taken: 04 Dec 2017
Supporting Doc's arrived Bogota UKVI: 04 Dec 2017 (scanned)
Receipt Confirmation of Online Application from UKVI: 05th Dec 2017
Projected timeline given: 60 business days
ECO assigned to my case: waiting
Decision Email: waiting
First contact by email (Solicitor): automated answer on 16/02/2018
Second contact by email (paid) : template answer received requiring process number and answered on 01/03/2018
Third contact by email (paid) : 05/03/2018 - no answer
Fourth contact by email(paid) : 12/03/2018- no answer
Telephone contact(paid) : 30 minutes conversation with answer being 'I don't know' 20/03/2018
Email received apologizing for the delay : 20/03/2018
Email promising contact soon : 20/03/2018
New projected timelime given : IMMINENTLY, whatever it means...


----------



## victorious4ever

Applied from: Toronto VAC (Visa Application Centre)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement.
Fees Paid: £1400 application fee + £600 NHS surcharge + £200 in stupid conversion rates + £100 in bank charges = £2300
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Online Application Submitted : 16 December 2017
Date Biometrics taken and documents scanned at VAC: 18 Dec 2017
'Online Application Received at Sheffield' Email: 19 December 2017
'Waiting for Supporting Documents' email: 13 February 2018
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
ECO assigned to my case: never received
Decision Email: 22 March 2018
Decision: Visa Granted!!


----------



## eestellah

Hullo I really need you to help me confirm this for me if am correct. I came into UK on the 29th January 2016 on a spouse. My residence permit expires on 13 October 2018. By the details on the thread if I am with my calculations, I am supposed to apply for my visa renewal on 1 July 2018! My daughter who is seven joined me on 3rd October 2016 on a dependant visa and her visa type has to ACC mother/ CYR my name Questions: 1. is my date for renewing right? 2. Do I apply for my daughters visa renewal as well at the same time?


----------



## Alannahlyall

Country applying from: Melbourne, Australia
 Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Wife)
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date application submitted: Online January 17, 2018 
Date biometrics taken: February 9, 2018 
Date documentation received by UKVI: February 16, 2018 
Being prepared by ECO email: February 26, 2018
 Supporting documents returned: March 9, 2018 
 Decision made email: N/A
Passport ready for collection: 4 April, 2018
Date visa was received: 5 April, 2018 ( Approved!)
Projected timeline given: 30 working days from biometrics
Processing time: 36 working days
Vignette: 31 March, 2018 - 30 April, 2018
So glad this is all over, most stressful time of my life, me and my husband have spent more time apart than together!
And a heads up for Melbourne applicants, the security guard looks scary but he’s really friendly! Sat next to me while I opened the package to make sure I wouldn’t freak out


----------



## humble

*double checking eligibility to apply for FLR*

Hi All,
Sorry for being a pain but now that I have submitted the application I am starting to doubt myself when I calculated if my wife is eligible to apply or not for FLR.

She enters UK on 07/10/2015
We went on holiday for 3 weeks last year (23 June 2017 - 16 July 2017) (23 days)
I have submitted the application on 5th April 2018

That means 2 years and 5 months and 29 days without counting the holiday
with holiday counted its 2 years 5 months 6 days.

Have I mis-calculated?


----------



## nyclon

humble said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry for being a pain but now that I have submitted the application I am starting to doubt myself when I calculated if my wife is eligible to apply or not for FLR.
> 
> She enters UK on 07/10/2015
> We went on holiday for 3 weeks last year (23 June 2017 - 16 July 2017) (23 days)
> I have submitted the application on 5th April 2018
> 
> That means 2 years and 5 months and 29 days without counting the holiday
> with holiday counted its 2 years 5 months 6 days.
> 
> Have I mis-calculated?


I have moved your post to the dedicated thread on this topic. Read the 1st post in the sticky. A 3 week holiday will have no impact.


----------



## stormystorms

*The correct date for applying for ILR?*

Hi all - I just want to double check that I have the right idea.

I'm a civil partner of a UK national.
My very first entry clearance visa was issued around 17 April 2013.
But I moved permanently to the UK on 10 June 2013.
My current FLR expires on 16 August 2018.

So if I understand correctly...

- I can apply for ILR 28 days before my 5 year anniversary in the UK (10 June 2013)...which means round about 10 May 2018.
- But if I choose to apply later on (for example mid June/early July 2018), that's still okay.

Is that correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo

I calculate the earliest date you can apply would be 13th May but, yes, you can apply anytime before your current visa expires.


----------



## Earstett

City/Country applying from: Austin, Texas, USA
Type of Visa Applied for: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Application submitted online: 20 March
Date biometrics taken: 23 March (San Antonio, Texas)
Documents sent via post to Sheffield: 23 March
Documents received via post Sheffield: 26 March
Email saying Docs received at UKVI: 26 March
(Online application has been received and being prepared for consideration by ECO)
Office processing visa: Sheffield, UK
Timeline given: 12 weeks (Priority, 30 Business Days)
App Non-Straightforward Email: NONE
Decision-Made Email: 3 April
Passport received: 5 April
Outcome: Approved!

Total waiting time: 12 working days from online application received (9 working days from biometrics taken)


----------



## Hfaz

Hi all!
Just want to know when the earliest date I could apply for ILR. My first spouse visa was valid from 20/03/2013. My FLR expires 10/05/2018. 

Is it right that I can apply from today 12/04/2018? 

Hope you can enlighten me.


----------



## nyclon

Hfaz said:


> Hi all!
> Just want to know when the earliest date I could apply for ILR. My first spouse visa was valid from 20/03/2013. My FLR expires 10/05/2018.
> 
> Is it right that I can apply from today 12/04/2018?
> 
> Hope you can enlighten me.


Read the 1st post in the thread.


----------



## sniper1975

hi everyone
could you guys kindly help me on when the earliest i can renew my spouse visa please....
i was on discreationary leave to remain DLR then switched to spouse visa which is 
valid from 10-12-2015
and expires 08-07-2018

with the 28 day rule in place i am right that the earliest i can submit my application is 
10-06-2018 or its 13-05-2018

thanks people


----------



## havefaith1

*How to calculate the 60 month anniversary to apply for ILR(M)?*

Hello forum!

I would like to know how to calculate the 60 month anniversary or 5 year requirement for the 5 year partner route. The FLR(M) card I am on now expires in May 2019. I entered the UK with my first spouse visa on February 18, 2014.

I know that its until after i have been here for 60 months I will be able apply for ILR.
However im confused as to how to calculate it? using the date of my arrival or expiration of my FLRM card?

Thank you all for your help.

Cheers!


----------



## nyclon

havefaith1 said:


> Hello forum!
> 
> I would like to know how to calculate the 60 month anniversary or 5 year requirement for the 5 year partner route. The FLR(M) card I am on now expires in May 2019. I entered the UK with my first spouse visa on February 18, 2014.
> 
> I know that its until after i have been here for 60 months I will be able apply for ILR.
> However im confused as to how to calculate it? using the date of my arrival or expiration of my FLRM card?
> 
> Thank you all for your help.
> 
> Cheers!


I have moved your post to the dedicated thread on this topic. Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## wic2

Applied from: Halifax, Canada
Type of visa applied for: tier 5 Youth mobility 
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date Biometrics taken: 21 Feb 2018
Email saying Docs received at UKVI: 26 March
Projected timeline given: 15 working days 
App Non-Straightforward Email: NONE
Outcome: Approved and received on 12/4



Email saying Docs received at UKVI: 26 Feb (not March, typo!)


----------



## Mturner

Mturner said:


> Applied from: Sao Paulo - Brazil
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement.
> Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
> Date Biometrics taken: 04 Dec 2017
> Supporting Doc's arrived Bogota UKVI: 04 Dec 2017 (scanned)
> Receipt Confirmation of Online Application from UKVI: 05th Dec 2017
> Projected timeline given: 60 business days
> ECO assigned to my case: waiting
> Decision Email: waiting
> First contact by email (Solicitor): automated answer on 16/02/2018
> Second contact by email (paid) : template answer received requiring process number and answered on 01/03/2018
> Third contact by email (paid) : 05/03/2018 - no answer
> Fourth contact by email(paid) : 12/03/2018- no answer
> Telephone contact(paid) : 30 minutes conversation with answer being 'I don't know' 20/03/2018
> Email received apologizing for the delay : 20/03/2018
> Email promising contact soon : 20/03/2018
> New projected timelime given : IMMINENTLY, whatever it means...


Email ECO assigned to my application : 09/04/2018 (after more than 5 emails saying my case was not straight forward(?) and 89 wd after application
Email informing a decision was make 10/04/2018
Track number for passport : never received
Passport arrived at home: 14/04/2018 - Visa approved. Vignette : 10/04
Processing time : 90 wd from application to decision. Thank you for the support and good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## Shenzhen Don

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the info on this. Information from Joppa is a lot more readily available than info from Uk immigration, sadly.

I have called UK Immigration more than once now and they always tell me that my wife can't apply until 28 days before her visa expires and not 28 days before she has been in the country 30 months. Cant believe they are incorrectly advising me?

I would much rather book our premium appointment now and get this done sooner rather than later but I'm worried about booking the date 28 days before her 30 month anniversary and then when we get there be told we can't apply and have to pay again.

Has anyone applied based on the advice in the first post within the past month?

Thanks guys, much appreciated again.


----------



## nyclon

Shenzhen Don said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the info on this. Information from Joppa is a lot more readily available than info from Uk immigration, sadly.
> 
> I have called UK Immigration more than once now and they always tell me that my wife can't apply until 28 days before her visa expires and not 28 days before she has been in the country 30 months. Cant believe they are incorrectly advising me?
> 
> I would much rather book our premium appointment now and get this done sooner rather than later but I'm worried about booking the date 28 days before her 30 month anniversary and then when we get there be told we can't apply and have to pay again.
> 
> Has anyone applied based on the advice in the first post within the past month?
> 
> Thanks guys, much appreciated again.


Pretty much everyone.


----------



## amymac

For FLR(M) it seems many are applying as early as possible - 28 days before the 30-month anniversary of UK entry - and that’s what I’ve planned as well. However, now my finger is hovering over the “confirm appointment” button for my same-day service and I’m getting cold feet about running out of validity for ILR.

It sounds like most of the time - but not all of the time - they add remaining validity on to the new visa. I trust the advice of this forum, but there is still risk, yes? The official guidance says “any time you have left will be added to your new stay *up to a maximum of 28 days*” - so if I count on that and my extension is granted same-day, I guess I'd land with an expiry date that exactly equals my 60-month anniversary. But if they don't add on at least 28 days my visa would expire two days before I can apply for ILR (28 days before my 60 months). 

I feel like a ton of people are applying for FLR(M) as soon as they can, but surely the risk is real for ILR timing? Would you advise waiting a few days just be sure I don’t end up with an expired visa before I can apply for leave to remain?


----------



## Shenzhen Don

nyclon said:


> Pretty much everyone.


Thanks


----------



## Nicola101

ountry applying from : Morocco
Type of visa applied for : spouse settlement visa 
Priority/non priority : non priority 
Date application submitted online : 23 November 2017
Date biometrics taken : 28 November 2017
Date documentation sent to UKVI : 29 November 2017
Email confirmation received : 30 November 2017
Office location processing your visa : Sheffield ,UK 
Projected timeline given : 12 weeks 
Decision made email : still waiting

Update 
Email recieved requesting additional information : 20th of February 2018
Requested Additionally information sent as a scanned attachment : 23rd of February 2018
Update 
Email decision made : 23/04/2018
Outcome : approved !


----------



## ubay25

Country applying from : Philippines
Type of visa applied for : Spouse settlement visa 
Priority/non priority : Non priority 
Date application submitted online : 18 January 2018
Date biometrics taken : 30 January 2018
Date documentation sent to UKVI : 05 February 2018
Supporting documents returned: 22 February 2018
Email confirmation received : 26 February 2018
Office location processing your visa : Sheffield ,UK 
Projected timeline given : 12 weeks 
Decision made email : None
Passport returned by post: 26 April 2018
Visa: Approved!!!
Vignette: 01 May 2018 - 31 May 2018

Apart from the email confirmation we received that our application is being considered, we did not receive anything else.


----------



## sandraoxley

*Our Timeline*

Country applying from : Cairo Egypt
Type of visa applied for : Spouse settlement visa 
Priority/non priority : Non priority 
Date application submitted online : 13th February 2018
Date biometrics taken : 15th February 2018
Date documentation sent to UKVI : 23 February 2018
Supporting documents returned: non as of yet
Email confirmation received : 5th March 2018
Office location processing your visa : Sheffield ,UK 
Projected timeline given : 12 weeks 
Decision made email : waiting
Passport returned by post: waiting

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BritbratJo2rd

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online): March 6th 2018
Date biometrics taken: March 8th 2018 (VFS Boston)
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:unknown
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 30 working days (by VFS Boston Submission Officer)

email to UKVI requesting a status update: March 26th 2018
email from UKVI: March 27th 2018 "Your application is currently awaiting a decision"

email from UKVI: April 6th 2018 - "Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer".

email to UKVI requesting a status update: April 30th 2018 (35 working days)
email from UKVI: April 30th 2018 - "Your application is currently awaiting a decision. If you applied using priority service and it has been more than working 30 days please provide the requested applicant information".
email to UKVI: April 30th 2018 - we provided the requested applicant information

email from UKVI: May 2nd 2018 - "A decision has been made on your UK Visa application".
phone call from VFS Boston: May 3rd 2018 - "Your documents are ready for pick up"
Date your visa was received: May 3rd 2018
Status: Spouse Settlement Visa "Approved"
Vignette valid: May 18th 2018 thru June 17th 2018 (we requested the vignette to cover May 24th)

38 working days to process priority Spouse Settlement Visa (from date of biometric appointment)


----------



## sandraoxley

*Uk visa*

Country applying from : Cairo Egypt
Type of visa applied for : Spouse settlement visa 
Priority/non priority : Non priority 
Date application submitted online : 13th February 2018
Date biometrics taken : 15th February 2018
Date documentation sent to UKVI : 23 February 2018
Supporting documents returned: non as of yet
Email confirmation received : 5th March 2018
Office location processing your visa : Sheffield ,UK 
Projected timeline given : 12 weeks 
Decision made email : Email paid for requesting info, email received 7th May 2018 saying a decision has been made, and to wait for the confirmation for the Visa centre in Cairo. DAY 56
DECISION - waiting
Passport returned by post: waiting nervously


----------



## PhilFromTheFuture

*Country applying from:* Algeria - TLS Contact
 * Type of visa applied for:* Settlement (Wife)
 *Priority/Non-Priority:* Priority
 *Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield
 *Date application submitted:* Online April 30, 2018
 *Date biometrics taken:* May 2, 2018
 *Date documentation received by UKVI:* May 4, 2018 
 *Being prepared by ECO email:* May 8, 2018

 *Supporting documents returned:* Waiting
  *Decision made email:* Waiting
 *Passport ready for collection:* Waiting
 *Date visa was received:* Waiting
 *Projected timeline given:* Waiting
 *Processing time:* Waiting
 *Vignette:* Waiting


----------



## pedrodssa

*Spouse Visa Cat B + C (Overseas Rental Income )*

City/Country applying from: São Paulo / BRAZIL
Type of Visa Applied for: Spouse Settlement
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Application submitted online: 20 Feb
Date biometrics taken: 15 Mar
Documents scanned via VFS to Sheffield: 15 Mar
Email saying Docs received at UKVI: 08 Apr
(Online application has been received and being prepared for consideration by ECO)
Office processing visa: Sheffield, UK
App Non-Straightforward Email: NONE
Decision-Made Email: 27 Apr
Passport received: 09 May
Outcome: Approved!


----------



## domeonga96

Submitted Online Application for Spouse Visa: 29 March 2018
Documents Submitted to Sheffield: 11 April 2018
Letter of Receipt of Documents and Decision In Process: 16 April 2018
Decision: WAITING


----------



## Manton124

Online application 12/2/2018 Cairo 
Biometric 20/2/2018
Documents sent 27/2/2018
Didn’t receive my documents back 
Still waiting ☹☹☹


----------



## aliyaaliya4326

Country applying from : Kazakhstan, Astana
Type of visa applied for : Spouse settlement visa 
Priority/non priority : Priority
Date application submitted online : 5th April 2018
Date biometrics taken : 9th April 2018
Date documentation sent to UKVI : 12th April 2018
Supporting documents returned: waiting
Email confirmation received : 29th April 2018
Office location processing your visa : Sheffield ,UK 
Projected timeline given : 30 working days
Decision Email: waiting


----------



## TziuH

FLR (M) - Within UK
Application submitted :22.02.18 (postal)
Posted: 24/2/2018
Application received : 25.02.18 (special delivery)
Confirmation letter: 28/2/2018
Biometric enrolment done : 3/3/2017 (printed enrolment)
Decision of application: Granted
Date of decision: 10/5/2018
Documents received : 14/5/2018
BRP card received: 14/5/2018
Total of weeks : 11 weeks 5 days

MP contacted UKVI on my behalf on 2nd May. Think this played a part in resolving faster after 8 week deadline passed. Had noticed other people who applied a full month after me had received their visas so decided to go through MP and just a week later the visa arrived.


----------



## maaida

Country applying from: Pakistan (Islamabad)
Type of visa applied for: settlement(spouse)
Date application submitted (online): 17 feb 2018
Date biometrics taken: 23 feb 2018
Date documentation was received by UK 
Reached at Sheffield: 26 feb 2018
Received documents back: 15 March 2018
Received email from home office :05 April 2018
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

Email & SMS received from UKVI center for passport collection: 16 May 2018
Outcome : visa approved


----------



## guilhermeos

Country applying from: Rio de Janeiro / Brazil
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): 15 April 2018
Date biometrics taken: 19 April 2018
Documents scanned via VFS to Sheffield: 19 April 2018
SMS received (visa application was forwarded): 19 April 2018
Received 1st e-mail (Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer): 27 April 2018
Decision-Made Email: 11 May 2018
Passport avaliable at VFS: 11 May 2018
Outcome: Refused


----------



## RojBlake7

*Our Timeline*

Country of application: Canada
Visa type: Settlement, Spouse
Priority: Yes (think it's questionable if this really had any effect)
Online application date & all fees paid: 19th January 2018
Intended arrival date given: 2nd July 2018
Biometric Appointment: 6th February 2018
Documents sent to Sheffield: Scanned from VAC at biometric appointment
Received "application being prepared for ECO" email: 14th March 2018
No other emails or SMS messages received
Received passport by courier with visa inside & "application successful" letter: 16th May 2018 
Vignette validity: 2nd July - 1st August 2018
Time taken from application to receipt of passport: 70 working days

Thanks for all advice on this forum!


----------



## eliza88

Country of application: USA
Visa type: Settlement, Spouse
Priority: Non-priority
Online application date & all fees paid: 7th March 2018
Biometric Appointment: 12th March 2018
Documents received at Sheffield: 19th March 2018
Received "application being prepared for ECO" email: 15th March 2018
No other emails or SMS messages received

Have called and emailed since and received standard response that we have to sit and wait until 60 BD have passed.

Decision: awaiting


----------



## Manton124

Manton124 said:


> Online application 12/2/2018 Cairo
> Biometric 20/2/2018
> Documents sent 27/2/2018
> Didn’t receive my documents back
> Still waiting ☹☹☹


Contact them by email 15/5/18 
Received email back still waiting for decision 17/5/2018


----------



## andre2018

Country applying from: Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online): 14/05/18
Date biometrics taken: 17/05/18
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Documents scanned over by VFS.
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK (VFS advised all Brazilian applications now go to Sheffield as opposed to Bogota, which is why they are taking longer than they used to)
Projected timeline given: 30 working days (VFS Sao Paulo advised us of this)


----------



## cattyk

*Country applying from:* Australia 
*Type of visa applied for: *Marriage Visitor Visa (progressing to Spouse Visa afterwards)
*Date application submitted (online or in person):* 6 May 2018
*Date biometrics taken:* 9 May 2018
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:* 9 May 2018 via scanning service
*Office location processing your visa: *Melbourne
*Projected timeline given: *15 working days
*Date your visa was received: *22 May 2018 (Approved 16 May in passport)


----------



## Mobidark

Excuse me if this question has already been answered as there are 35 pages of posts to plough through. 

Many people in this forum have advised that further leave to remain can be made 28 days before the 30 month anniversary of the applicants stay in the UK.

Where is this rule stated? 

The GOV.UK website states: 

“The earliest you can apply is 28 days before your current permission to stay in the UK expires.”

There is no mention of the 30 day anniversary. 

As my wife’s current permission to stay expires 33 months after entry, then if we follow the above guidelines, the earliest she can apply is approx. 32 months after she arrived (i.e. 33 months – 28 days), and not 30 months minus 28 days.

Sorry but I am very confused. Where does it state 30 months minus 28 days?

Also, the guidelines further state:

“A decision will usually be made: within 8 weeks if you apply in the UK either online or by post”

If this is the case, then if she applies at the 32 month point, her visa will have expired before she gets the decision and she will be illegally in the country. Can someone please explain? 

Thank you.


----------



## Mobidark

Sorry I meant to state 


"There is no mention of the 30 MONTH anniversary." (not 30 days)


----------



## Mobidark

Another connected question

The Gov website states:

"If you’re extending your visa to stay with the same family member, any time you have left will be added to your new stay up to a maximum of 28 days."

So if my wife applies for FLR at 30 months minus 28 days, does this means she loses the 3 months still to run on her BRP, as only a maximum of 28 days will be added on?


----------



## nyclon

Did you bother to read the 1st post in the thread?


----------



## Mobidark

nyclon said:


> Did you bother to read the 1st post in the thread?


Yes I did but it doesn't answer my question. The government website states clearly that applications can be made not earlier than 28 days prior to expiry of visa. It says nothing bout 28 days prior to 30th month.

Where I can find an official (i.e Home Office) statements that ties FLR applications to 30th months rather than visa expiry which in my wife's case is 33 months to back up the pinned post?

It also does not explain what happens if the visa expires and the decision has still not yet been made on the application for leave to remain. Technically the person would be in violation of their visa while waiting for a decision.

I have also seen posts where it is stated that the 33 month visa was part of the 'old system' and it is now 30 months. This does not seem to be the case as my wife was given a 33 month visa this year, with the passport vignette giving her 1 month to utilise it. She used it within 7 days, so she actually has 33 months minus 7 days stay in the UK before the visa expires.

I am still a very confused person...


----------



## eestellah

Mobidark said:


> nyclon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read the 1st post in the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did but it doesn't answer my question. The government website states clearly that applications can be made not earlier than 28 days prior to expiry of visa. It says nothing bout 28 days prior to 30th month.
> 
> Where I can find an official (i.e Home Office) statements that ties FLR applications to 30th months rather than visa expiry which in my wife's case is 33 months to back up the pinned post?
> 
> It also does not explain what happens if the visa expires and the decision has still not yet been made on the application for leave to remain. Technically the person would be in violation of their visa while waiting for a decision.
> 
> I have also seen posts where it is stated that the 33 month visa was part of the 'old system' and it is now 30 months. This does not seem to be the case as my wife was given a 33 month visa this year, with the passport vignette giving her 1 month to utilise it. She used it within 7 days, so she actually has 33 months minus 7 days stay in the UK before the visa expires.
> 
> I am still a very confused person...
Click to expand...

I think the first half of the spouse visa is two and half years (2.5) and the second 2.5 which in total makes it five years! which basically is two years and six months from the time you enter uk. Two years and six months gives you a total of 30 months. That is basically your wife’s visa-5 year route. If your to follow the 33 months it will give you a 5.5 year route which in reality doesn’t exist. So your visa expires at the end of your 2.5 years (30 months) 
I don’t think you will find this explanation anywhere on the home office but that’s the visa route you have and u need to do it 28days before the end of the 30months


----------



## nyclon

Mobidark said:


> Yes I did but it doesn't answer my question. The government website states clearly that applications can be made not earlier than 28 days prior to expiry of visa. It says nothing bout 28 days prior to 30th month.
> 
> Where I can find an official (i.e Home Office) statements that ties FLR applications to 30th months rather than visa expiry which in my wife's case is 33 months to back up the pinned post?
> 
> It also does not explain what happens if the visa expires and the decision has still not yet been made on the application for leave to remain. Technically the person would be in violation of their visa while waiting for a decision.
> 
> I have also seen posts where it is stated that the 33 month visa was part of the 'old system' and it is now 30 months. This does not seem to be the case as my wife was given a 33 month visa this year, with the passport vignette giving her 1 month to utilise it. She used it within 7 days, so she actually has 33 months minus 7 days stay in the UK before the visa expires.
> 
> I am still a very confused person...


If you applied for your 1st visa from outside of the UK it would have been issued for 33 months-this is not part of an old system-don't know where you got this information-it is definitely current. The reason for this is to give you time to tie up your affairs if necessary. 

It takes 5 years/60 months on a spouse visa/FLR (M) to be eligible for ILR.

While the gov.uk wording is not clear, (it only addresses those on a 30 month visa) you can definitely apply 28 days before your 30 month anniversary of arriving in the UK. You are covered by the terms of your current visa whilst you current application is being decided.


----------



## sanscheese

*First Visa Attempt - Refused*
Country of application: Australia (Melbourne)
Visa type: Settlement, Partner (Unmarried)
Office location processing your visa : Sheffield ,UK
Priority: Yes
VFS SMS Service: Yes
VFS Courier: Yes

Application submitted & all fees paid: 15 December 2017
Biometric Appointment @ VFS Melbourne: 20 December 2017 (Documents Scanned)
SMS (VFS) - "Visa application... was forwarded to UKVI): 20 December 2017
Email (UKVI) - "application being prepared for ECO": 20 December 2017
Email (UKVI) - Decision made: Did not received
SMS (VFS) - "Processed visa... was received): 2 Feb 2018
SMS (VFS) - "processed visa... will be delivered to the chosen address": 5 Feb 2017
Passport in Hand: 5 Feb 2017
Result: Refused 

_Reason for refusal: Did not meet definition for partner (unmarried), as considered not living akin to marriage for the 2 years prior to application date. My partner returned to the UK for study and I was visiting on tourist visas. (I submitted evidence for at least a 2 year period being 2014-2016, but the rule was interpreted by ECO for two years IMMEDIATELY prior). Everything else approved (including relationship as genuine and subsisting)_

*Business Days Taken (Biometrics -> Passport returned) : 31 Business days*

Appeal - Written (£80)
Submitted - 9 February 2018
Letter in Post: Appeal confirmed and bundle being prepared - 26 March 2018
Second attempt process before appeal went any further.

*Second Visa Attempt - Accepted*
Country of application: Australia (Melbourne)
Visa type: Settlement, Partner (Married)
Office location processing your visa : Sheffield ,UK
Priority: Yes
VFS SMS Service: Yes
VFS Courier: No

Application submitted & all fees paid: 14 March 2018
Biometric Appointment @ VFS Melbourne: 16 March 2018
SMS (VFS) - "Visa application... was forwarded to UKVI): 16 March 2018
(VFS were no longer scanning documents for settlement visa)
Documents posted to Sheffield (partner took them to UK and sent from London): 19 March 2018
Documents Returned: 24 March 2018
Email (UKVI) - "application being prepared for ECO": 13 April 2018
Email (UKVI) - Decision made: Did not received
SMS (VFS) - "Processed visa... was received": 3 May 2018
Passport collected from VFS and in hand: 4 May 2017
Result: Accepted 

*Business Days Taken (Biometrics -> Passport returned) : 35 Business Day*

_Note: Paying Priority again after an initial refusal seemed worth it in my case._

Good luck everyone on the painful process, glad to have this over with.


----------



## nyclon

This document explains how an applicant is not an overstayer if their visa expires whilst their new application is being processed.


----------



## Ytass

Country of application: Morocco
Visa type: Settlement, Spouse
Priority: priority
Online application date & all fees paid: 24th April 2018
Biometric Appointment: 27th April 2018
Documents delivered and signed at Sheffield: 30th April 2018
Received "application being prepared for ECO" email: 1st May 2018
No other emails or SMS messages received

Have called twice the first time said they cant give any information about my application. the second time said my application is awaiting a decision.

Decision: awaiting
No inquiry call from the HO


----------



## Judetn

Country applying from: Jordan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online): 21-05-2018
Date biometrics taken: 29-05-2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: waiting 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK 
Projected timeline given: 30 working days 

Fingers crossed


----------



## Judetn

Country applying from: Jordan
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online): 21-05-2018
Date biometrics taken: 29-05-2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: waiting 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK 
Projected timeline given: 30 working days
Decision made email: not received yet
Passport ready for collection: not received yet, fingers crossed.

Will post update, wish us luck!


----------



## stellaryellow

Country applying from: United States.
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa.
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Premium; Package was filed in person at the Los Angeles VFS Premium Location.
Office Location Processing Visa: Sheffield, UK.
Date Application Submitted Online: April 28th, 2018.
Date Biometrics Taken: April 30th, 2018.
Date Documents were Received in Sheffield: May 1st, 2018.
Documents Returned: May 2nd, 2018.
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer": May 18th, 2018.
Decision Made Email: N/A
Passport Ready for Collection: (Should be a Phone Call, then passport needs to be picked up in person from the VFS in Los Angeles): N/A
Total Processing Time: 21 working days and counting.


----------



## MargaretPerryScott

*UK spouse visa timeline*

Country applying from: *USA*
Type of visa applied for:* SPOUSE VISA*
Visa Priority or Non Priority: *NON PRIORITY*
Date application submitted (online or in person): *ONLINE 6 MARCH 2018*
Date biometrics taken: *21 MARCH 2018*
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *26 MARCH 2018*
Office location processing your visa: *SHEFFIELD*
Projected timeline given: *approx. 60 working days*
Date your visa was received:* 29 MAY 2018*
Result: *SUCCESSFUL*

*56 WORKING DAYS* from when online application was submitted. 
*45 WORKING DAYS* from when supporting documents were posted.
*69 DAYS TOTAL* from when the supporting documents were posted.

Apparently, I had purchased the wrong return shipping label, so I received an email on *23 MAY 2018* telling me to purchase another one via VFS, which I then did. This irks me, because the label I purchased via VFS was the same one I had purchased via UPS - it was the same exact UPS saver label, which I had to pay $155 for again! What a gyp. Other than that, everything went off without a hitch.


----------



## joysleep1

I am really confused with this because the first time i did my wife's visa i used an immigration lawyer and my wife was applying from Nairobi Kenya and the whole thing looked so difficult to do by myself. So he did a cracking job and her visa was granted. 
So her passport was stamped for entry clearance on 21/12/15 and she entered the country on 15/1/16. Her expiry date on her BRP is 21/9/18. Now this time, renewing the visa i am going to do myself because i think its much more simpler now that she is in the country and we are living together. I just asked my lawyer (that i used the first time) when is the earliest i can book my premium service appointment and he said any time 28 days before the expiry date (on the BRP). (This must be what the book says or the safest time to apply) right? 
A bit confusing reading that i can actually apply from now when her expiry date is towards the end of September.


----------



## Langford2

*Spouse visa timeline*

Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Country applying from: Russia
Date online application submitted: February 23rd, 2018
Date biometrics taken: 1st March 2018
Date documents forward to UKVI: March 13th, 2018
Date application received at Sheffield: March 14th, 2018
Email confirmation received: March 19th, 2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Visa status updated on UKVI website: 30th May, 2018
Decision made email: 30th May, 2018
Date your visa was received: 31st May, 2018


----------



## Indiarocks

Country applying from: India
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE VISA
Visa Priority or Non Priority: PRIORITY
Date application submitted (online or in person): ONLINE 24 MARCH 2018
Date biometrics taken: 26 MARCH 2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 3 April 2018
Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
Projected timeline given: approx. 60 working days
Date your visa was received: waiting
Result: waiting


----------



## nilou_sdg

Country applying from: Turkey
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE VISA
Visa Priority or Non Priority: PRIORITY
Date application submitted (online): ONLINE 24 April 2018
Date biometrics taken: 7 May 2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 April 2018
Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
Projected timeline given: approx. 30 working days
Received an automated email from Sheffield on 25 May (14 Working days after biometric appointment) 
Contacted Home Office Visa Helpline on 1st June, they informed me that i should be updated by the 19th June
Date your visa was received: waiting
Result: waiting


----------



## Twinmum2015

Country applying from: Melbourne, Australia

Type of visa applied for: ancestry visa with 3 dependants (wife & 2 children)

Date application submitted (online or in person):23/05/2018

Date biometrics taken: 28/05/2018

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 29/05/2018

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Projected timeline given: Priority 5-7 days

Date your visa was received: completed 5th June for main applicant and 6th June for Dependents, received by courier 7th June.

Just wanted to add that we had the common issue of not being able to pay the full 5 years of IHS when we applied. I added to my cover letter that we needed to pay the remaining amount and we were sent a link on 31st May to pay the remaining amount, which we did and I don’t think it slowed our application process by very much. We did pay for priority, sms and courier. Best of luck everyone 🙂


----------



## gauleh

The Very First Post has answers Most looking for BUT some situation are slightly different where some are desperately looking for, For Example:

- Spouse Visa Granted 15th Dec 2015,

- Given ONE Month Entry Clearance on Passport (So Applicant has to enter UK within 1 month)

- 10th Jan 2016 Arrived in UK

- Biometric Card Received (Issued Date from 15th Dec 2015 and Expiry Date 15th Sep 2018)

- This means 33 Months Visa

- Now, 30 Months will be on 15th July 2018 from The Date of Arrival

- From this point, The First Post Answer is 17th June, You can apply

- People got confused over this because of Gov Site stating 28 days before Expiry Date of Visa

- Hence, the date You can apply also is 19th August 2018

- Now, is it 17th June or 19th August?

- If it is 17th June, Gov will tell you it still hasn't been 30 months in UK. Also, to AVOID Not being fully 60 months after 2.5 and 2.5 years,

- Therefore, People choose 19th August (28 days before the expiry date of Visa)

- so They book an appointment 45 days in advance, so you can look for the date from Mid-July

As far as I am concerned, this Timeline and with the First Post make this ALMOST PREFECT ANSWER below For Anyone who apply for Spouse Visa Extension

*'You can apply (FROM) The Date You Stayed 30 months in UK Which is from the Date You Arrived in UK, (TO) The Date Your Biometric Card Expires'*


----------



## MissingHerBadly

I'm a bit confused about when my wife's visa expires. We sent off our application to move from fiancee to spouse visa by post on 28/02/2016. I thought that would mean we would have to renew 30 months later by 28/08/2018. However, my wife's brp card has an expiry of 03/11/2018. Which is the date I should be working with?

Edit: query appears to be answered by the post directly above! So we can apply any time from August to 3rd November?


----------



## CMKA

*UK Spouse Visa timeline*

Country applying from: Russia
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
Date online application submitted: 13th March 2018
Date biometrics taken: 15th March 2018
Date documentation was received by UKVI: 16th March 2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
"Application being prepared for consideration by an ECO" email: 26th March 2018
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Decision made email: 13th June 2018
Date your visa was received: 14th June 2018

APPROVED!!! :clap2: Thank you very much to this forum for all the useful information. If anyone has any questions in regards to the UK spouse visa, please feel free to ask. I will do my best to help.


----------



## callum_62

The confusion stems from the vert explicit statement on the GOVs website:

_"When you can apply to extend or switch
The earliest you can apply is 28 days before your current permission to stay in the UK expires."_

That literally says you MUST apply atleast 28 days before expiry

Now, thats funny because there processing times state:

_"How long it takes
A decision will usually be made:

within 12 weeks if you apply outside the UK
within 8 weeks if you apply in the UK either online or by post"_

So apply MAX 4 weeks but we might take 8 WEEKS to give you a decision.....what do you do then? overstay?

My partners visa expires 15th Nov 2018....we arrived 1st March 2016

I think that means we should be able to apply Aug/Sept (after been here 30 months) but the governments website states that I should apply no earlier than 17th OCTOBER


----------



## stellaryellow

Update:

Country applying from: United States.
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa.
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Premium; Package was filed in person at the Los Angeles VFS Premium Location.
Office Location Processing Visa: Sheffield, UK.
Date Application Submitted Online: April 28th, 2018.
Date Biometrics Taken: April 30th, 2018.
Date Documents were Received in Sheffield: May 1st, 2018.
Documents Returned: May 2nd, 2018.
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer": May 18th, 2018.
Decision Made Email: June 18th, 2018.
Passport Ready for Collection: (Should be a Phone Call, then my passport needs to be picked up in person from the VFS in Los Angeles): N/A
Total Processing Time: 35 working days so far, Hope we get good news this week!


----------



## olctsb643

Country applying from: India 

Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE VISA 

Visa Priority or Non Priority: PRIORITY 

Date biometrics taken: 25 APRIL 2018 

Documentation received: 30 April 2018 

Email from VFS asking to collect passport: JUNE 13

Result: APPROVED

We received no emails other than asking us to send a pre paid envelope for our documents. We called the helpline twice. First time they told us our application has been considered and is awaiting a decision from the ECO. The second time we called was on day 30th (June 12) and they told us a decision was made. 

Collected the passport on June 18th.


----------



## kratos18

Country applying from: KSA

Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE VISA

Visa Priority or Non Priority: PRIORITY

Date application submitted (online): 8 May 2018

Date biometrics taken: 13 May 2018

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 14 May 2018

Office location processing your visa: British Embassy Riyadh, KSA

Projected timeline given: 15 working days

Received an automated email from UKVI on 14 May 2018(1 day after biometric appointment) 

Application Concluded Email: 28 May 2018

Date your visa was received: 31 May 2018

Result: Approved

Application concluded in 10 working days thanks to the help on this forum


----------



## Munashe1991

Hi ,my settlement visa expires on the 23rd of October 2018 and I entered the uk on the 31 January 2016. so what could be the best time for me to book for a premium same day service and also how do I book for it. please help. my name is Shepherd


----------



## callum_62

callum_62 said:


> The confusion stems from the vert explicit statement on the GOVs website:
> 
> _"When you can apply to extend or switch
> The earliest you can apply is 28 days before your current permission to stay in the UK expires."_
> 
> That literally says you MUST apply atleast 28 days before expiry
> 
> Now, thats funny because there processing times state:
> 
> _"How long it takes
> A decision will usually be made:
> 
> within 12 weeks if you apply outside the UK
> within 8 weeks if you apply in the UK either online or by post"_
> 
> So apply MAX 4 weeks but we might take 8 WEEKS to give you a decision.....what do you do then? overstay?
> 
> My partners visa expires 15th Nov 2018....we arrived 1st March 2016
> 
> I think that means we should be able to apply Aug/Sept (after been here 30 months) but the governments website states that I should apply no earlier than 17th OCTOBER


I actually rang the Home Office to query this

They explicitly told me that I should apply no more than 28 days before expiry - even if my partner had an initial visa for longer than 2.5 years

Basically, according to the girl on the phone, everyone must apply no less than 28 days before expiry of visa

Aslong as you have a valid application, submitted before the expiry date of your visa, then you 'hold' these rights, even if they take 8 weeks for a decision


----------



## nyclon

callum_62 said:


> I actually rang the Home Office to query this
> 
> They explicitly told me that I should apply no more than 28 days before expiry - even if my partner had an initial visa for longer than 2.5 years
> 
> Basically, according to the girl on the phone, everyone must apply no less than 28 days before expiry of visa
> 
> Aslong as you have a valid application, submitted before the expiry date of your visa, then you 'hold' these rights, even if they take 8 weeks for a decision


Unfortunately, the helpline is run by a 3rd party, not the Home Office and they are notorious for giving out inaccurate and unhelpful advice and this is one of those times. The 1st post in the sticky continues to be correct. If you entered the UK on a 33 month visa, then you can apply 28 days before your 30 month anniversary of arriving in the UK.


----------



## callum_62

nyclon said:


> Unfortunately, the helpline is run by a 3rd party, not the Home Office and they are notorious for giving out inaccurate and unhelpful advice and this is one of those times. The 1st post in the sticky continues to be correct. If you entered the UK on a 33 month visa, then you can apply 28 days before your 30 month anniversary of arriving in the UK.


Thank makes total sense to me (why would 1 person be made to wait 32 months to apply and some 29 months)

Is there anywhere 'official' that has that in writing though? There seems to be no advertised email address for the home office and everything I see on there website states 28 days before....

Its important for us, as we have a remortgage coming up and a visa nearing expiry isnt attractive to lots of lenders! If we could apply in August, instead of October that would be handy (Mortgage fixed term ends 30 September!)


----------



## pic3789

callum_62 said:


> Thank makes total sense to me (why would 1 person be made to wait 32 months to apply and some 29 months)
> 
> Is there anywhere 'official' that has that in writing though? There seems to be no advertised email address for the home office and everything I see on there website states 28 days before....
> 
> Its important for us, as we have a remortgage coming up and a visa nearing expiry isnt attractive to lots of lenders! If we could apply in August, instead of October that would be handy (Mortgage fixed term ends 30 September!)


I've found this document: https://assets.publishing.service.g...-as-a-Partner-or-Parent-5-year-rou....doc.pdf

which contains the following quote: 

"A person in the UK with entry clearance or limited leave to remain as a partner granted under Appendix FM on the basis of an application made on or after 9 July 2012 should apply for further leave to remain no more than 28 days before their extant leave expires or no more than 28 days before they have completed 30 months in the UK with such leave. Where such an applicant has extant leave under Appendix FM as a partner, up to 28 days of the extant leave remaining at the date of application will be added to any period of further leave as a partner granted under Appendix FM."

So it seems to be in writing for both ways, but they don't actually say if either is the right or wrong option to choose. Why does the UK gov't need to be so confusing? Going by that you should be able to apply 28 days before 30 months as it is actually written there.


----------



## Mar FiFi

here is my time line
hopefully somebody can help me with it

my spouse visa was been issued on 19/09/2016 
I entered to UK on 07/10/2016 
my biometric residence was been issued on 15/09/2016 and will expire on 14/06/2019 

so what is the exact time to apply for extend please?


----------



## nilou_sdg

nilou_sdg said:


> Country applying from: Turkey
> Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE VISA
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: PRIORITY
> Date application submitted (online): ONLINE 24 April 2018
> Date biometrics taken: 7 May 2018
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 April 2018
> Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
> Projected timeline given: approx. 30 working days
> Received an automated email from Sheffield on 25 May (14 Working days after biometric appointment)
> Contacted Home Office Visa Helpline on 1st June, they informed me that i should be updated by the 19th June
> Date your visa was received: waiting
> Result: waiting




Escalated - 15 June 2018
Decision Made Email - 20 June 2018
Passport Ready for collection - 20 June 2018
Result: waiting


----------



## nyclon

pic3789 said:


> I've found this document: https://assets.publishing.service.g...-as-a-Partner-or-Parent-5-year-rou....doc.pdf
> 
> which contains the following quote:
> 
> "A person in the UK with entry clearance or limited leave to remain as a partner granted under Appendix FM on the basis of an application made on or after 9 July 2012 should apply for further leave to remain no more than 28 days before their extant leave expires or no more than 28 days before they have completed 30 months in the UK with such leave. Where such an applicant has extant leave under Appendix FM as a partner, up to 28 days of the extant leave remaining at the date of application will be added to any period of further leave as a partner granted under Appendix FM."
> 
> So it seems to be in writing for both ways, but they don't actually say if either is the right or wrong option to choose. Why does the UK gov't need to be so confusing? Going by that you should be able to apply 28 days before 30 months as it is actually written there.




There is no right or wrong. When you apply depends on whether you are on a 33 month visa or a 30 month visa. 

should apply for further leave to remain no more than 28 days before their extant leave expires * or *no more than 28 days before they have completed 30 months in the UK with such leave. 

The operative word is *OR*. It's telling you that someone on FLR (M) which is a 30 month visa, can apply no earlier than 28 days before expiration. It's also telling you that someone who applied from outside of the UK and was granted a 33 month visa can apply no earlier than 28 days before they have been in the UK on that visa for 30 months.

Which is exactly what the 1st post in the sticky says.


----------



## PhilFromTheFuture

*Country applying from:* Algeria - TLS Contact
 * Type of visa applied for:* Settlement (Wife)
 *Priority/Non-Priority:* Priority
 *Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield

 *Date application submitted:* Online April 30, 2018
 *Date biometrics taken:* May 2, 2018
 *Date documentation received by UKVI:* May 4, 2018 
 *Being prepared by ECO email:* May 8, 2018
 *Projected timeline given:* 12 Weeks

  *Call to UKVI for a status update:* June 20, 2018 - Decision made on June 14, 2018
*Decision made email:* June 20, 2018
 *Passport despatched via courier:* June 20, 2018
 *Processing time:* 29 days (April 30 <> June 14)

 *Date visa was received (via courier):* Waiting
*Vignette:* Waiting

 *Supporting documents returned:* Waiting


----------



## stellaryellow

stellaryellow said:


> Country applying from: United States.
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa.
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: Premium; Package was filed in person at the Los Angeles VFS Premium Location.
> Office Location Processing Visa: Sheffield, UK.
> Date Application Submitted Online: April 28th, 2018.
> Date Biometrics Taken: April 30th, 2018.
> Date Documents were Received in Sheffield: May 1st, 2018.
> Documents Returned: May 2nd, 2018.
> Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer": May 18th, 2018.
> Decision Made Email: June 18th, 2018.
> Passport Ready for Collection: (Should be a Phone Call, then my passport needs to be picked up in person from the VFS in Los Angeles): N/A
> Total Processing Time: 35 working days


Update... Received Approved Visa on 6/20!


----------



## ObviouslyFake

Country applying from: Brunei (VFS Global)
Type of visa applied for: Fiance / Marriage
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Date application submitted: Online April 26, 2018
Date biometrics taken:May 3, 2018
Documentation received by UKVI email: N/A

Email from VFS Global requiring Pre-Paid Self-Addressed Envelope for return of documents: May 29, 2018
Sent Pre-Paid Self-Addressed Envelope: May 30, 2018

Supporting documents returned:June 2, 2018[
Being prepared by ECO email: June 8, 2018[
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks

Email from Home Office requiring payment of Immigration Health Surcharge: June 8, 2018[
Immigration Health Surcharge Payment: June 8, 2018

Decision made email:N/A
Passport received via courier: June 21, 2018
Processing time: 39 working days

Result: Approved!


----------



## amyclark

Country: USA
Visa type: Spouse visa, husband, non-priority
Biometrics: 23rd March 2018
Supporting docs received in Sheffield: 28th March 2018
Confirmation email: 3rd April 2018 
Application not straight forward email: None
Decision email: 21st June 2018 (56BD)
Decision received: TBD


----------



## gauleh

nyclon said:


> should apply for further leave to remain no more than 28 days before their extant leave expires * or *no more than 28 days before they have completed 30 months in the UK with such leave.


Just wondering Where has that line written with OR ? on Gov site?

Isn't this (below) nearly the perfect answer to almost everyone for them to ease their mind, which I've mentioned before.

'You can apply (FROM) The Date You Stayed 30 months in UK Which is from the Date You Arrived in UK, (TO/UNTIL) The Date Your Biometric Card Expires'


----------



## nilou_sdg

nilou_sdg said:


> Country applying from: Turkey
> Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE VISA
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: PRIORITY
> Date application submitted (online): ONLINE 24 April 2018
> Date biometrics taken: 7 May 2018
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 16 April 2018
> Office location processing your visa: SHEFFIELD
> Projected timeline given: approx. 30 working days
> Received an automated email from Sheffield on 25 May (14 Working days after biometric appointment)
> Contacted Home Office Visa Helpline on 1st June, they informed me that i should be updated by the 19th June
> Date your visa was received: waiting
> Result: waiting


Decision made email: 20 June 2018
Passport Ready for Collection: 20 June 2018

Visa Granted
Validity from 23rd June to 23rd July


----------



## elizaryan

I'm so sorry, maybe I'm thick but I've read your first post several times and I'm still not clear. I first entered the UK in April 2013 initially on a Tier 2 General visa, and then I switched into a spouse visa (leave to remain) while in the UK in November 2013 and have renewed this once, it is due to expire in December 2018. When can I apply for ILR? Is it 28 days before my Tier 2 visa was issued? Or 28 days before my first leave to remain as a spouse was granted? It's important to me because I am pregnant and expecting a baby in December and it would be infinitely easier to get my ILR application sorted now if I am already eligible because I have technically been in the UK for five years already, rather than waiting until November. Thanks in advance!

Eliza


----------



## nyclon

The clock resets when you switch visa categories so the earliest day you can apply is 28 days before your leave as a spouse which should be 28 days before expiration.


----------



## elizaryan

Bummer, ok thanks. My current BRP expires 06/12/2018, so 28 days before expiration would be 08/11/2018. But can I count 60 months from when my first leave to remain as a spouse was granted? Which was 06/11/2013 and then apply 28 days before that anniversary, which would be 09/10/2018? That would at least give me a two month buffer before my baby is due. Thanks so much for answering these questions, I know it must be annoying to have people ask the same thing over and over, but it's so confusing and I have massive baby brain!


----------



## colouk

EEA Family Permit - Surinder Singh route

Visa centre: Brussels
Submit application : May 7th
Appointment date: May 30th
Email stating passport had been shipped: 25/06/18 (18 working days)
Passport returned: 26/06/18 (19 working days)
Intended date of travel on application: 16th August
FP valid from: 21/06/18 – 21/12/18


----------



## PhilFromTheFuture

*Country applying from:* Algeria - TLS Contact
 * Type of visa applied for:* Settlement (Wife)
 *Priority/Non-Priority:* Priority
 *Office location processing your visa:* Sheffield

 *Date application submitted:* Online April 30, 2018
 *Date biometrics taken:* May 2, 2018
 *Date documentation received by UKVI:* May 4, 2018 
 *Being prepared by ECO email:* May 8, 2018
 *Projected timeline given:* 12 Weeks

  *Call to UKVI for a status update:* June 20, 2018 - Decision made on June 14, 2018
*Decision made email:* June 20, 2018
 *Passport despatched via courier:* June 20, 2018
 *Processing time:* 29 days (April 30 <> June 14)

>>> *APPROVED!*

 *Date visa was received (via courier):* June 24, 2018
*Vignette:* June 21, 2018 - July 21, 2018

 *Supporting documents returned:* June 26, 2018


----------



## Shay9

Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 27th Oct 2017
Date biometrics taken: 2nd Nov 2017
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:11th Nov 2017
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Date your visa was received:25th June 2018

Visa approved! 161 days since biometrics.


----------



## tjk79

Country applying from: Nigeria
Type of visa applied for: Settlement (Non-priority)
Date application submitted (online)15th march 
Date biometrics taken: 19th march
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:30th march 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
supporting documents sent 21st march 
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Date your visa was received:29th of june 

Visa approved!


----------



## azizash28

*Visa Attempt: *Second
*Country applying from: *Islamabad, Pakistan 
*Type of visa applied for:* Settlement Spouse Visa 
*Priority/Non-Priority:* Priority
 *Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield
* Date application submitted: *Online July 3rd, 2018 
*Date biometrics taken:* July 10th, 2018 
*Application sent (Documents):* TBC
*Text alert saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: *TBC  
*Being prepared by ECO email: *TBC

*Decision made email:* TBC 
*Date Visa Received: *TBC
 *Processing time:* TBC 
*Supporting documents returned:* TBC

And the waiting game begins lane: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Asad1232009

Hi i just wanted to make sure this is correct 
my wife will apply for flr m. 
She entered the uk 09.08.16 the first day of her visa start date her visa will expire 09.05.19
does that mean we will have to apply on 12.1.19 or after 

Thank you


----------



## Touchline Dad

*ILR application timing*

Hello-
One question: I am confused after reading so many articles/stories on here. I am going to apply for ILR next year: I've sorted out the Cash Savings amount needed (£46,500) but I can't figure out if I can apply 30 days before my arrival in the UK (July 21st) or 28 days before the expiry of my BRP (Oct 7). If anyone could help me I'd appreciate it. Thanks.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nyclon

Touchline Dad said:


> Hello-
> One question: I am confused after reading so many articles/stories on here. I am going to apply for ILR next year: I've sorted out the Cash Savings amount needed (£46,500) but I can't figure out if I can apply 30 days before my arrival in the UK (July 21st) or 28 days before the expiry of my BRP (Oct 7). If anyone could help me I'd appreciate it. Thanks.:fingerscrossed:


The earliest you can apply is 28 days before the 5 year/60 month anniversary of your arrival in the UK.


----------



## Touchline Dad

*Thanks.*



nyclon said:


> The earliest you can apply is 28 days before the 5 year/60 month anniversary of your arrival in the UK.


Thanks very much Nyclon for all of your help. I thought I would have to wait until 28 days before my BRP expiry, so this is good news.


----------



## Putri80

Country applying from: Malaysia 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/1 dependen
Priority/Non-Priority: priority
Date biometrics taken: 06th june 2018
Date documentation was received in ukvi:06thjune 2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield,uk
Email confirmation your online has been received at the uk decision making centre: spouse 14thjune2018/dependent 26thjune2018
Projected timeline given: 30 WORKING DAYS
Still awaiting for the email
Projected timeline given: 30Days 

Received


----------



## GunGirl

Timeline:

Country applying from: USA (Florida)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (wife)
Priority/Non Priority: Priority
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 6 weeks (30 Working Days Priority)

Date application submitted (online): June 6, 2018
Date biometrics taken (Tampa USCIS center): June 11, 2018
Documents received at Sheffield (Delivery confirmation): June 18, 2018
ECO assigned: June 26, 2018

Call to escalate as past 30 working days: None Yet
Decision made email: Waiting

24 Working days and counting from online application
21 Working days and counting from biometrics


----------



## Malbro12

Country applying from: Pakistan
Type of visa applied for: finance (non priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): june 20 2018
Date biometrics taken: june 26 2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: july 6 2018 (Sheffield)
Office location processing your visa: N.A
Projected timeline given: N.A
Date your visa was received: N.A
I am new here guys please give me some information how long it take to processing the visa in sheffiled from pakistan thanks in advance


----------



## cbjoe

*Settlement Visa (Spouse) from USA*

Country: USA (Seattle)
Visa: Settlement - Spouse (Wife)
Priority Service: Yes
Visa processing office: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline: up to 12 weeks for settlement visas (according to 1st email from Sheffield on 27 June)

Date application submitted (online at visa4uk.fco.gov.uk): 31 May 2018
Date biometrics taken (at USCIS ASC Seattle Application Support Center): 15 June 2018
Documents received at Sheffield (ParcelForce tracking): 20 June 2018 11:38am

Email "application being prepared for consideration by an ECO": 27 June 2018 10:33am
Email "visa application does not include airway bill": 27 June 2018 11:31am

Email "ECO assigned": WAITING...

Call to escalate at over 30 working days: N/A

Email "decision made": WAITING...

Count as of 10 July 2018 at 22:42pm:
28 working days from online application submitted...
17 working days from biometrics...
14 working days from documents received by Sheffield...

STATUS: WAITING...


----------



## DED

'Just bear in mind when you come to apply for settlement (indefinite leave to remain), as you will be able to apply some time before the expiry of your visa, i.e. 30 months on your visa, minus up to 28 days. Don't work it from the expiry date'
Confused again sorry!

My wife visa (leave to remain) was renewed on 10June16 with expiry 07Jan19
so 10 Dec 18 is 30months, so I cannot apply before then is that correct?


----------



## dmg

Country applying from: Brazil - São Paulo - VFS Global
- Type of visa applied for: Settlement: Marriage (Fiancé)
- Priority/Non-Priority: Non-Priority
- Office location processing your visa: Sheffield. 

- Date application submitted: Online on March 08, 2018
- Date biometrics taken: April 4, 2018

- Date of scanned documentation was sent to UKVI: April 4, 2018 (I had a SMS message saying that. I paid for this SMS service.)
- Documents received by UKVI: never had this email. 

- Being prepared by ECO email: May 30, 2018
- Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks/60 BD

- Call to UKVI for a status update: June 29, 2018 - Decision made on June 29, 2018
- Decision made email: Never received. 
- Passport despatched via courier: July 4, 2018
- Passport received: July 9, 2018
- Processing time: Exactly 60BD since biometrics to Decision made day. 

--- APPROVED!! 
27 June <> 27 December.


----------



## member0

Country: Germany
Visa: Fiance Priority
Application submitted: 05 May 2018
Biometrics: 14 May 2018
Documents received: 12 June 2018
Decision made: 05 July 2018


----------



## someshine

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: USC applying from within UK for FLR(M) renewal
Date application submitted: 1 June 2018
Biometrics letter received: 29 June 2018
Date biometrics taken: 2 July 2018
Date your visa was received: Approval letter dated 9 July 2018, received in post 11 July 2018


----------



## GunGirl

Timeline:

Country applying from: USA (Florida)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (wife)
Priority/Non Priority: Priority
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK (Documents mailed directly to the office)
Projected timeline given: 6 weeks (30 Working days from the date biometrics were submitted with priority upgrade.)

Date application submitted (online): June 6, 2018
Date biometrics taken (Tampa USCIS center): June 11, 2018
Documents received at Sheffield (Delivery confirmation): June 18, 2018
ECO assigned: June 26, 2018

Call to escalate as past 30 working days: July 23, 2018
Decision made email: Waiting
Documents received back: Waiting

30 Working days and counting from online application
27 Working days and counting from biometrics

Hoping to hear something this coming week. :fingerscrossed:
Good luck to everyone else that is waiting as well. :britflag:


----------



## nettina123

*Applied for ILR Route 😘 SET (M) - 5 Year Route
*Date application sent* : Online 07/07/2018
*Payment Debited* : 07/07/2018
*Biometric Letter received (online automatically)* : 07/07/2018
*Ack letter received email* : 09/07/18
*Supporting Documents sent* : 10/07/18
*Documents received by* HO : 11/07/18
*Date Biometrics Enrolled* : 11/07/18
Approval/Refusal Received : Waiting
BRP Card Received : Waiting


----------



## Alamx

Hello everyone , when can I apply for ilr? I arrived in the uk 5 October 2013 on spouse visa , got flrm on March 2016, now on October 05 it’ll be her 5 th year in the uk, so if I minus 28 days I can apply for ilr anytime after 8 September 2018? Please correct me


----------



## realgoodegg

*Earliest application ILR*

Hello,

My wife is applying for Settlement (5-year route) and I'm a little confused regarding the date she can apply; I thought for ILR it was 28 dates before the visa expires - but reading into it more I'm now unsure if we should actually apply 28 days before the 30 month anniversary (as with FLR).

Can anyone confirm which is correct as I keep reading conflicting information?

Dates:
Spouse visa granted: 29 September 2013
Arrived in UK: 01 November 2013
Current visa expires: 19 November 2018

Thanks!


----------



## John__Q

Earliest is 01 November 2013 + 5 years - 28 days


----------



## realgoodegg

Thanks for clarifying - so 4th October 2018.

Is there a link to the Home Office with this info? I've only found the Calculating Continuous Leave document but it's focused on extended absences and like most HO documentation, is not that clear!


----------



## realgoodegg

realgoodegg said:


> Is there a link to the Home Office with this info? I've only found the Calculating Continuous Leave document but it's focused on extended absences and like most HO documentation, is not that clear!


Just confirmed this in the SET(M) guidance notes after more digging. Thank you.


----------



## noeljbj

Visa Type: Fiancé
Country applied from: USA
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date Online Application Completed and Paid: 12th July 2018
Date Biometrics Taken: 19th July 2018
Date Supporting Documents Sent to Sheffield: 23rd July 2018
Confirmation that Documents have been received in Sheffield: WAITING
Case Assigned to ECO Email: WAITING
Decision Made Email: WAITING
Passport Returned: WAITING

Good luck everyone!


----------



## koptalk

Joppa said:


> 4 weeks before the 30-month anniversary of getting your FLR(M).


I submitted an application for a 2nd flr(m) on the 21st of april 2016 and got the 30 months we applied for on the 6th of june 2016. 
The grant of leave letter sent to us did not state the end date of the visa but the biometric card is valid until the 8th of december 2018. 
Can i therefore take it as i should apply within 28 days of 8/12/18. I ask this because i aswell as a lot of people on here are confused with the reference to 5 years (60 months) stay. 
In our case my wife came to the uk, 18/8/2013 and the 5 year anniversery will be 18/08/ 2018.
It is the 2 month delay in the issuing of the 2nd flr(m) that is confusing me. And i bet a fair few others.
I apologise sincerely if this request has offended you as i persume you have answered it a million times.


----------



## IsItSconOrScone

Country applying from: *USA*
Type of visa applied for: *Spouse - Settlement (Husband)*
Priority/Non Priority: *Priority*
Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield, UK*
Projected timeline given: _Waiting_

Date application submitted (online): *July 16th, 2018*
Date of biometrics (USCIS): *July 24th, 2018*
Application submitted via UPS (VFS Round-trip Courier): *July 24th, 2018.*
Documents received at Sheffield (Delivery confirmation): _Waiting_
ECO assigned: _Waiting_
Decision made email: _Waiting_
Documents returned - _Waiting_


----------



## hallwaycredenza

Hey all,

It's been two weeks and I haven't even received a "documents received" email yet. I have this sinking feeling this is going to take months...

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Priority/Non Priority: Priority
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: none
Date application submitted (online): July 5th
Date of biometrics (USCIS): July 9th
Application submitted via lawyer in UK: July 11th
Documents received at Sheffield (courier confirmation): July 12th
Documents received email from Sheffield: nothing yet
ECO assigned: nothing yet
Decision made email: nothing yet
Documents returned: nothing yet


----------



## GunGirl

Country applying from: USA (Florida) using a UK Solicitor service
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (wife)
Priority/Non Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online): June 6, 2018 (via UK Solicitor)
Date biometrics taken (Tampa USCIS center): June 11, 2018
Documents received at Sheffield (Delivery confirmation): June 18, 2018
Documents recieved email : Never Received
ECO assigned: June 26, 2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Email to escalate as past 30 working days: July 23, 2018
Response from Email escalation (supposed to be within 2 business days):
Response 1 (June 23rd, 2018) - email reply asking for all information provided in email form. Replied back with information containing
Full Name, Date of Birth, GWF number, IHS number, Passport number, Place of submission, Type of Visa applied for, Date of biometrics, Nationality, E-mail address used on application
Response 2 (June 24th, 2018) - We escalated your case to the relevant department on 24-07-2018. You should be contacted regarding your case within 15 working days from the date of escalation.
Projected timeline given: 6 weeks (30 Working Days Priority from biometrics)
Decision made email: Waiting

36 Working days and counting from online application
32 Working days and counting from biometrics


----------



## noeljbj

noeljbj said:


> Visa Type: Fiancé
> Country applied from: USA
> Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
> Date Online Application Completed and Paid: 12th July 2018
> Date Biometrics Taken: 19th July 2018
> Date Supporting Documents Sent to Sheffield: 23rd July 2018
> Confirmation that Documents have been received in Sheffield: WAITING
> Case Assigned to ECO Email: WAITING
> Decision Made Email: WAITING
> Passport Returned: WAITING
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Visa Type: Fiancé
Country applied from: USA
Priority/Non-Priority: Priority
Date Online Application Completed and Paid: 12th July 2018
Date Biometrics Taken: 19th July 2018
Date Supporting Documents Sent to Sheffield: 23rd July 2018
Confirmation that Documents have been received in Sheffield: 25th July 2018
Case Assigned to ECO Email: 25th July 2018
Decision Made Email: WAITING
Passport Returned: WAITING


----------



## holmesy

Joppa said:


> If you renew your visa before the expiry date, the unexpired days of your previous visa are usually added to the new leave. Just bear in mind when you come to apply for settlement (indefinite leave to remain), as you will be able to apply some time before the expiry of your visa, i.e. 30 months on your visa, minus up to 28 days. Don't work it from the expiry date.


Is it definite that you get the unexpired time added to your extension? usually makes me worried! - thinking ahead, I want a buffer of the visa not expiring right after my five years is up so I have enough time to apply for ILR and the associated tests / fees


----------



## cattyk

*Country applying from: *Melbourne, Australia
*Type of visa applied for: *Spouse - Settlement (wife)
*Priority/Non Priority:* Priority
*Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield, UK
*Projected timeline given:* None provided

*Date application submitted (online):* 19th July 2018
*Date biometrics taken:* 23rd July 2018
Documents received at Sheffield: 26th July 2018 at 9:36am via Royal Mail Special Delivery

*ECO assigned:* 
*Call to escalate as past 30 working days:* 
*Decision made email:* 
*Documents received back:*


----------



## Ytass

Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement
Priority/Non Priority: Priority
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Date application submitted (online): 24th April 2018
Date biometrics taken: 27th April 2018
Documents received at Sheffield: 1st May 2018 via Parcel force
Call to escalate as past 30 working days: 
Decision made email: 10th June 2018
passport collected: 19 June/ visa declined
Documents received back: not yet
Complained to HO and get the MP involved
decision overturned: 19th of July
passport submitted again: 20th July
passport back with Visa: 7 days and still waiting


----------



## cbjoe

*Settlement Visa (Spouse) from USA*



cbjoe said:


> Country: USA (Seattle)
> Visa: Settlement - Spouse (Wife)
> Priority Service: Yes
> Visa processing office: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline: up to 12 weeks for settlement visas (according to 1st email from Sheffield on 27 June)
> 
> Date application submitted (online at visa4uk.fco.gov.uk): 31 May 2018
> Date biometrics taken (at USCIS ASC Seattle Application Support Center): 15 June 2018
> Documents received at Sheffield (ParcelForce tracking): 20 June 2018 11:38am
> 
> Email "application being prepared for consideration by an ECO": 27 June 2018 10:33am
> Email "visa application does not include airway bill": 27 June 2018 11:31am
> 
> Documents returned to UK address: WAITING...
> 
> Email "ECO assigned": WAITING...
> 
> Call to escalate at over 30 working days: N/A
> 
> Email "decision made": WAITING...
> 
> Count as of 10 July 2018 at 22:42pm:
> 28 working days since online application submitted
> 17 working days since biometrics
> 14 working days since documents delivered to Sheffield
> 
> STATUS: WAITING...


TIMELINE UPDATE

Status on Fri 22 July 2018 after 9pm UK time:

41 working days since online application submitted
30 working days since biometrics
27 working days since documents arrived at Sheffield
22 working days since 1st (and only) email from Sheffield


----------



## bhum

*ILR application date*

Hi. My husbands FLR visa finishes on the 9th october 2018. He came to the UK on 9th September 2013. When can we apply for ILR visa?


----------



## bhum

Anyone?


----------



## nyclon

bhum said:


> Hi. My husbands FLR visa finishes on the 9th october 2018. He came to the UK on 9th September 2013. When can we apply for ILR visa?



Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## bhum

Hi joppa. Im still abit confused as to when to apply? So my husband came here sep 9th 2013 which makes it 5yrs on 9th september 2018 is that correct? So i can apply 28 days before that date so can apply after 12th August is that right? His FLR visa is expiring on 9th October 2018 can we apply towards the end of september/begining october before visa expires?


----------



## bhum

Anyone? Any help will be appreciated please. Thanks.


----------



## phoro

I'm confused by this now. 

Visa granted on 23/12/2013
I entered in to the country on 14/02/2014
My visa expires on 23/12/2018

When is the earliest that I can apply? If it's Feb 14 +5 years - 28 days then that is already after my visa expires. Is that still Ok?


----------



## nyclon

phoro said:


> I'm confused by this now.
> 
> Visa granted on 23/12/2013
> I entered in to the country on 14/02/2014
> My visa expires on 23/12/2018
> 
> When is the earliest that I can apply? If it's Feb 14 +5 years - 28 days then that is already after my visa expires. Is that still Ok?


Obviously there is a mistake on your visa and you should contact them immediately to have it fixed.


----------



## 786sona

Visa Type: spouse
Country applied from: pakistan islamabad online aplication by sponcer uk 
Priority/Non-Priority: non priority
Date Online Application Completed and Paid: 27th june 2018
Date Biometrics Taken: 6th July 2018
Date Supporting Documents Sent to Sheffield: 23rd July 2018
Confirmation that Documents have been received in Sheffield: not recived yet


----------



## Chuckfender28

Visa Type: spouse
Country applied from: Accra Ghana online aplication by sponser uk 
Priority/Non-Priority: non priority
Date Online Application Completed and Paid: 30th March 2018
Date Biometrics Taken: 23rd April 2018
Date Supporting Documents Sent to Sheffield: 02nd May 2018
Confirmation that Documents have been received in Sheffield: 3rd May 2017

Email received to send SAE envelope: 3rd May 2018

Documents received back : not yet 

No straightforward emails or no sponsor confirmation calls as yet i hope we dont have to wait much longer its over 60days since online app 
ive not seen my husband for over a year now 😐


----------



## visa99

*Settlement Visa (Fiancee) from Sao Paulo*

Country applying from: Sao Paulo, Brazil
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Settlement (fiancee)
Priority/Non Priority: Priority
also opted for sms service: never received any sms
Date application submitted (online): 23 May, 2018
Date biometrics taken (Sao Paulo): 28 May, 2018
ECO assigned mail: 20 June, 2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Sent Email to UKVI to check application status: 18 July, 2018
Response from UKVI Email:18 July 2018, Decision made
Processed Visa application email(Sao Paulo): 26 July, 2018
Passport collected: 27 July, 2018

Got 6 months Marriage visa


----------



## phoro

nyclon said:


> Obviously there is a mistake on your visa and you should contact them immediately to have it fixed.


Well now I'm really freaked out! - why would there be a mistake on my visa?

I applied for a spouse visa in 2013 and was granted 5 years (my husband is Forces so believe it was through this).


----------



## azizash28

azizash28 said:


> *Visa Attempt: *Second
> *Country applying from: *Islamabad, Pakistan
> *Type of visa applied for:* Settlement Spouse Visa
> *Priority/Non-Priority:* Priority
> *Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield
> * Date application submitted: *Online July 3rd, 2018
> *Date biometrics taken:* July 10th, 2018
> *Application sent (Documents):* TBC
> *Text alert saying application has been received and being processed for ECO: *TBC
> *Being prepared by ECO email: *TBC
> 
> *Decision made email:* TBC
> *Date Visa Received: *TBC
> *Processing time:* TBC
> *Supporting documents returned:* TBC
> 
> And the waiting game begins lane: :fingerscrossed:


UPDATE!!

*Application sent (Documents): *10th July 2018
*Application/Documents have been received: *11th July 2018 
*Being prepared by ECO email: *25th July 2018

*Supporting documents returned: *25th July 2018

*Decision made email: *TBC 
*Date Visa Received: *TBC

14 working days since Biometrics


----------



## Judetn

Judetn said:


> Country applying from: Jordan
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
> Date application submitted (online): 21-05-2018
> Date biometrics taken: 29-05-2018
> Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: waiting
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
> Projected timeline given: 30 working days
> 
> Fingers crossed


Day 47 working day..... Still no visa. when will this torture end


----------



## Imeria

Hello there my Visa in my passport says sept 8th but my biometric residence says October

Shall I use the passport visa date as my guide to apply

Please advise


----------



## sniper1975

*SPOUSE VISA APPROVED (renewal)*

hi good people, just yo let you know that my spouse visa (renewal) has been approved. i received my documents (originals and copies) plus approval letter today. 

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR (M) – (Renewal)

Method: Royal Mail Special Delivery
Documents submitted: 11/06/2018
Docs received by HO: 12/06/2018
Payment taken: 13/06/2018
Acknowledgement letter: 15/06/2018
Returned sponsor passport: 15/06/2018

Approval letter: 03/08/2018
Documents received: 03/08/2018
BRP card received: to be delivered by DX next week


----------



## cbjoe

Still waiting for our UK spouse visa in the USA. Escalated at 31 bd. Heard nothing since 1st email from Sheffield. Silence.

Timeline as of Thu 9 Aug 2018 after 5pm UK time:

50 working days since online application submitted
39 working days since biometrics
36 working days since documents arrived at Sheffield
31 working days from first email from Sheffield ("application is being prepared")

STATUS: WAITING...


----------



## MuitoWife

We got our yes yesterday!!

Timeline:
Applying standard from São Paulo, Brasil
Online application: 25/April
Bio: 8/May
Preparing for ECO email: 13/June
Sent enquiry email: 31/July
Decision made answer: 1/August 
Passport ready at VFS: 9/August
Collected passport with visa in it: 10/August

Thank you all for the support! God bless those who are still waiting! Good luck 🍀


----------



## justme786

*Extension Advice Please*

I need some help and advice about my particular situation.
My wife is expecting next month so I was hoping to get her extension out the way before she went into hospital to save stress but now i'm not sure of the timing and the 28 day rule.

My wife entered UK on 26 Feb 2016 and her BRP dates is valid until 20 Nov 2018.

I'm was thinking to apply for extension this month on 24 August 2018 but just realised it is a few days short of 30 months.
When is the earliest I can apply for extension? will it cause us any issues when applying for ILR? and how long will she get on her new BRP?

I was thinking of applying exactly 30 months on 26 August 2018 but my last payslip is dated 30 July 18. how is the 28 day rule calculated? Will it be ok or am I 1 day out?

Also if I apply online, will we get the email for BRP straight away so my wife can get her Bio metrics done at the nearest centre asap? 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## clever-octopus

You can apply from 29 July 2018 onwards (26 Feb 2016 plus 30 months minus 28 days). If your application is sent on the 26th of August then yes, you can use your last payslip from the 30th of June (it barely fits into the 28 day window). But why not just wait until after she has the baby? You have until November, you say you're saving yourself stress but it sounds like it's actually causing more stress by trying to fit in an application before she goes into labour. You may be waiting several weeks for the biometric letter


----------



## paulmorgan1984

Current status for the wife...

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted online: 12 June 2018
Date biometrics taken: 18 June 
Preparing by ECO Email: 20 June 
Timeline given: 60 business days

Presently 56 days/40 business days since ECO Email. Will update when we receive something.


----------



## amak89

Country applying from: Finland
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Date application submitted (online): 10-06-2018
Date biometrics taken: 14-06-2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Not given

I did not receive any mail from UKVI but complained severally for escalation. Sitel UK wasn't helping so I lodged a complaint with the Immigration complaint email last week thursday and today, my visa was approved and delivered to me. 
It was processed at Croydon rather. 
Wishing everyone still waiting best of luck and success


----------



## justme786

clever-octopus said:


> You can apply from 29 July 2018 onwards (26 Feb 2016 plus 30 months minus 28 days). If your application is sent on the 26th of August then yes, you can use your last payslip from the 30th of June (it barely fits into the 28 day window). But why not just wait until after she has the baby? You have until November, you say you're saving yourself stress but it sounds like it's actually causing more stress by trying to fit in an application before she goes into labour. You may be waiting several weeks for the biometric letter


Thank You Clever Octopus,
I thought to get the application in before she goes into labour so it will save us handing in documents for our new child like passport, birth certificate and proof of address. As per page 64 on the FLR(m) form.

We will then be rushing to get these documents in on time before November. Any advice?

I've heard if you submit your FLR(m) form online, the bio metric appointment letter is emailed to you straight after, any info on that?

Can I ask, if I submit my application on 26 August 2018 and her BRP is valid until 20 November 2018, would you know the expiry date of the extended BRP? will it be later than 26 January 2021?


----------



## Tphung

Country applying from: China (Shenzhen)
Type of visa applied for: Fiance - Non priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 15-05-2018
Date biometrics taken: 18-05-2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 24-05-2018
Preparing by ECO email: 22-06-2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Return documents received: 02/08/2018
Decision email: N/A
Date your visa was received:15-08-2018


----------



## justme786

Any feedback on the questions above please?


----------



## Ashpowpow

Country applying from: Canada 
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry - Priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Application submitted July 15th, In person appointment- August 2nd
Date biometrics taken: August 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 3rd. 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 5-10 business days ( not guaranteed of course lol ) ( on the 10th day as I'm posting this )
Date your visa was received: waiting lol


----------



## HanCam

Dear Experts,

May I please ask your opinion about when should I apply for my FLR(M) Extension.
I came here on Fiancee visa and applied for FLR(M) at PSO.

I was granted FLR(M) on 8th July 2016 -to- 8th Jan 2018.

I am bit confused about 28day rule and ILR 28 days rule. May I please ask when is earliest I can apply for my FLR(M) Extension at PSO so that I save time when it comes to applying for ILR later on down the line.

Thanks 
Regards
HanCam.


----------



## nyclon

HanCam said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> May I please ask your opinion about when should I apply for my FLR(M) Extension.
> I came here on Fiancee visa and applied for FLR(M) at PSO.
> 
> I was granted FLR(M) on 8th July 2016 -to- 8th Jan 2018.
> 
> I am bit confused about 28day rule and ILR 28 days rule. May I please ask when is earliest I can apply for my FLR(M) Extension at PSO so that I save time when it comes to applying for ILR later on down the line.
> 
> Thanks
> Regards
> HanCam.


Read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## HanCam

Thanks for reply.
I might sound little dumb here but do I start counting backwards from 8th Jan or 9th Jan.?


----------



## nyclon

HanCam said:


> Thanks for reply.
> I might sound little dumb here but do I start counting backwards from 8th Jan or 9th Jan.?


From the 8th. So, the 1st day you count will be the 7th.


----------



## Aida_S

Putri80 said:


> Country applying from: Malaysia
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse/1 dependen
> Priority/Non-Priority: priority
> Date biometrics taken: 06th june 2018
> Date documentation was received in ukvi:06thjune 2018
> Office location processing your visa: Sheffield,uk
> Email confirmation your online has been received at the uk decision making centre: spouse 14thjune2018/dependent 26thjune2018
> Projected timeline given: 30 WORKING DAYS
> Still awaiting for the email
> Projected timeline given: 30Days
> 
> Received


I'm applying for fiance visa and looking for timeline from someone from Malaysia and saw this post. Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## Putri80

I’m still waiting for my visa.. 53 days start from biometric da


----------



## Ashpowpow

Country applying from: Canada 
Type of visa applied for: UK Ancestry - Priority 
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online Application submitted July 15th, In person appointment- August 2nd
Date biometrics taken: August 2nd
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 3rd. 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 5-10 business days ( not guaranteed of course lol ) ( on the 10th day as I'm posting this )
Email to pick up passport- August 18th 
Picked up Passport with approved Visa Monday August 20th.


----------



## ReginaM

Country applying from:Kazakstan/Almaty 
Priority: yes 
Application submitted online:30 may 2018
Biometrics taken: 01 June 2018
Application received and started the process on :21 June 2018
Timeline given: 30 working days
There was no answer after 30 w/d so I sent an email on 13 July 2018 regards to what’s happening with process. Received an answer on 23 July, they said due to it being besiest period I have to wait and they don’t know how long! Why did I pay priority
It has been 58 working days now and almost 12 weeks and still no decision. Very stressful and they have ruined my plans.


----------



## said112233

Country applying from: India (Afghan National)
Type of visa applied for: UK Spouse (PRIORITY)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Not sure solicitor submitted all documents.
Date biometrics taken: 5/June/2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 26/June/2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Escalation: Called HO on the 14/August/2018 and escalated our case.
When we called the Home Office on the 14th of August to escalate our case, the agent over the phone was very determined that it hadn't been 30 working days since our Biometric and she said she cant escalate, I had to urge her to stay on the phone with me so we can literally count the days on a calendar which i pulled up on my laptop, she then realised she had made a mistake and never even apologised for her amateur mess up.

Today has been *56 working days* and haven't had any communication from HO.

Any suggestions to why it's taking so long will be helpful!


----------



## ReginaM

Visa approved 24.08.2018 finally!!! Passport received 31.08.2018- Visa is granted! Good luck everyone who is waiting


----------



## Shanibop1

Country applying from: Jamaica
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Office Location Processing Visa: Sheffield, UK
Date Application Submitted Online: July 21st, 2018
Date Bio-metrics Taken: July 27th, 2018
Date Documents sent to Sheffield: July 27th, 2018
Date Documents were Received in Sheffield: July 30th, 2018
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer": August 28 2018 ( very late)
Escalation: Not done yet but, as it's reaching 30 working days, might be escalating soon
Decision Made Email: Pending

Total Processing Time: 26 BD since Biometrics


----------



## eden10

Hi all -- I’ve been trying to figure out when to renew my visa, but it’s been a bit confusing so wondering whether anyone may be able to help!

I was first granted my fiancee visa in December 2015. I entered the UK in January 2016.

After applying for the FLR (M), I received my grant of leave to remain on 26 April 2016 for 30 months, so I’d expected to have my visa last until 26 October 2018. However, the BRP card I was issued has a “valid until” date of 23 November 2018, which is about 31 months after my leave to remain was granted.

So my questions are:
- Was an additional few weeks added to my current visa to use up unexpired time from my initial fiancee visa?
- When can I apply to extend my FLR (M)? Is it 30 months minus 28 days from when my current visa was granted (26 April 2016 + 30 months - 28 days) or is it 28 days prior to when my BRP card expires (23 November 2018 - 28 days)?

Thanks so much for your time and help!


----------



## Britboy4576

For my american wife

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Non priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 27/07/18
Date biometrics taken: 30/07/18
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 02/08/18
Email acknowledgement from office: 06/08/18
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Return documents received: N/A
Decision email: N/A
Date your visa was received:N/A

Did get an email following an enquiry on the 22nd of August saying paperwork had been processed and awaiting a decision...


----------



## eden10

eden10 said:


> Hi all -- I’ve been trying to figure out when to renew my visa, but it’s been a bit confusing so wondering whether anyone may be able to help!
> 
> I was first granted my fiancee visa in December 2015. I entered the UK in January 2016.
> 
> After applying for the FLR (M), I received my grant of leave to remain on 26 April 2016 for 30 months, so I’d expected to have my visa last until 26 October 2018. However, the BRP card I was issued has a “valid until” date of 23 November 2018, which is about 31 months after my leave to remain was granted.
> 
> So my questions are:
> - Was an additional few weeks added to my current visa to use up unexpired time from my initial fiancee visa?
> - When can I apply to extend my FLR (M)? Is it 30 months minus 28 days from when my current visa was granted (26 April 2016 + 30 months - 28 days) or is it 28 days prior to when my BRP card expires (23 November 2018 - 28 days)?
> 
> Thanks so much for your time and help!


Edit: I think I've been able to answer my own question after going through this thread again with a clearer head -- big thanks to all of the amazing contributors on here; you were all a big help when I first applied in 2015, too!  

So based off everyone's feedback in previous threads, I think that I can apply to extend my FLR (M) 30 months minus 28 days from when my first visa was originally granted (26 April + 30 months - 28 days = 28 September).

I think this also means that I can submit my online application right now and schedule my same day premium service appointment for any time between 28 September up until 23 November (when my BRP card expires).

Thanks!


----------



## 786sona

Country applying fromakistan sponsor applied uk online
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Non priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24/06/18
Date biometrics taken: 06/07/18
email recived application being prepared by eco 21/08/2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Return documents received: 17/08/2018
Decision email: waiting
Date your visa was received:waiting


----------



## cbjoe

Country: USA (Seattle)
Visa: Settlement - Spouse (Wife)
Priority: Yes
Visa office: Sheffield, UK

Biometrics (USCIS Seattle): 15 Jun 18
Documents at Sheffield (ParcelForce): 20 June 2018
Email "prepared for consideration by ECO": 27 Jun 18
Email "did not include airway bill": 27 Jun 18
Call to escalate after 30bd: twice, no reply

Email "decision made": 3 Sep
Documents returned (to UK): 5 Sep
Passport received (UPS): 5 Sep

(48th bd from "application being prep'd for ECO" email.)

Visa valid from: 10 Sep
BRP pickup from: 17 Sep


----------



## Janu72

Spouse settlement visa

Country applying from New Zealand

Visa type : non priority 

Biometric 28/05/2018

Application submit to Sheffield 4/06/2018

Confirmation email 27/06/2018

Original document return 30/07/2018

Not straightforward email 13/08/2018

After that I didn’t get any emails
Still waiting 

After I got not straightforward email, I didn’t do any further action, I already complete 12 weeks , this 4 of September 2018, what can I do? If anyone in my situation pls reply me, I am waiting for your reply.. Thank you so much.


----------



## CheesyK

Country applying from: Ghana
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa - Husband
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non-Priority
Office Location Processing Visa: Sheffield, UK
Date Application Submitted Online: 23rd July 2018
Date Bio-metrics Taken: 26th July 2018
Email stating Application Forwarded to UKVI: 26th July 2018
Date Documents delivered to Sheffield (Royal Mail update): 30th July 2018
Documents returned (to UK Address): Not yet received
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an ECO": 9th August 2018
Email stating Application had been assessed: 14th September 2018
Email stating Passport is ready for collection: 14th September 2018
Passport Collected: 17th September 2018

Visa APPROVED - 12th September 2018 (from letter)

Vignette valid from 19th September - 19th October 2018

34 business days since biometrics for decision (for Non-Priority!!)


----------



## usawomantouk

Country applying from: *USA (Visa is coming to Orlando, Florida) but I applied from Michigan!*
Type of visa applied for: *Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)*
Visa Priority or Non Priority: *Non-Priority*
Office Location Processing Visa: *Sheffield, UK*
Date Application Submitted Online: *June 14th, 2018*
Date Bio-metrics Taken: *July 23rd, 2018*
Date Documents sent to Sheffield: *July 23rd, 2018*
Date Documents were Received in Sheffield: *July 25th, 2018*
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer": *July 25th, 2018*
Contacted MP: *September 13th, 2018*
Escalation:* Not done yet*
Decision Made Email: *No *

Total Processing Time: *39 working days.*


----------



## AussieinScotland

Hi Joppa,

Apologies if this has already been asked. I am on an ancestry visa which is due to expire 31st Oct 2019...I arrived in the UK 22nd December 2014. When does this mean I can apply for my ILR...do I have to wait until I have reached 5yrs (22.12.19) which will mean I need to extend my visa or apply for Leave to Remain first to cover the 7 week gap of the expiration of my visa and my 5yrs of living in the UK? 
This is all so confusing!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## AussieinScotland

Hi Joppa,

Apologies if this has already been asked.
I’m currently on a UK ancestry visa which is due to expire 31st Oct 2019, I arrived in the UK on 22nd December 2014. When can I apply for the ILR? Do I need to either extend my visa or apply for FLR to cover the gap (approx 7 weeks) of my visa expiring and reaching my 5yrs anniversary of living in the UK.
Finding this all very confusing!
Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## AussieinScotland

Apologies for posting twice!!


----------



## paulmorgan1984

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted online: 12 June 2018
Date biometrics taken: 18 June 
Preparing by ECO Email: 20 June 
Timeline given: 60 business days
Decision made Email: 14 Sep
Received Visa: 18 Sep

62 working days from HO received to decision made Email (however decision letter was dated 4th Sep so 54 days to decision actually made


----------



## KayChuds1986

Country applying from: *Jamaica*
Type of visa applied for: *Spouse (Non-Priority)*
Date application submitted online:* 28th August 2018*
Date biometrics taken: *11th September 2018
* Date Documents sent to Sheffield: *11th September 2018
* Date Documents were Received in Sheffield: *13th September 2018*
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer":* Not received yet *
Escalation: *N/A*
Decision Made Email: *No *


----------



## colouk

EEA2
Surinder Singh route - EEA FM of British/EEA QP Self-sufficient

Applied: 22/08/18
Payment taken: 24/08/18
Email acknowledgement: 30/08/18
Biometrics letter received: 01/09/18
Biometrics submitted: 01/09/18
Passport return requested: 05/09/18
Passport return progress request: 19/09/18
Email to HO re CoA not received: 19/09/18
COA received: 20/09/18 (dated 17/09/18)
Passports returned: - 
RC received: -


----------



## pyvday

Hi everyone. My husband's successful application timeline as follows:

Country applied from: UK
Visa Type: FLR(M) – (Renewal)
Method: Online Application, Non-Priority
Application Submitted & Payments Made: 08/08/2018
Supporting Documents Sent by Royal Mail Signed For: 22/08/2018
Tracking Saying Docs Received: 24/08/2018
Current Visa Expired: 03/09/2018
Acknowledgement Letter: 03/09/2018
Returned Supporting Docs & Passports with Approval Letter: 22/09/2018
BRP Received: 25/09/2018

8 weeks given as estimated timeline - took 6 weeks, 1 day for approval on 20/09/2018.

Good luck everyone waiting!


----------



## KayChuds1986

KayChuds1986 said:


> Country applying from: *Jamaica*
> Type of visa applied for: *Spouse (Non-Priority)*
> Date application submitted online:* 28th August 2018*
> Date biometrics taken: *11th September 2018
> * Date Documents sent to Sheffield: *11th September 2018
> * Date Documents were Received in Sheffield: *13th September 2018*
> Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer":* 18th September 2018 *
> Escalation: *N/A*
> Decision Made Email: *No *


updated with email details


----------



## JPanda

Country applying from: Vietnam
Type of visa: Settlement (wife)
Priority/Non-priority: NON-PRIORITY
Online application submitted: June 23rd
Biometrics taken: June 28th
Documents sent to Sheffield: June 29th
"Documentation received by UKVI" email: July 5th
"Application being prepared for consideration by an ECO" email: July 13th
Call and SMS from VFS saying "your passport is ready to be collected": September 21st
Collect passport: Sept 26th
VISA APPROVED!!
Documents returned: not yet

61 working days since biometrics.

Good luck to everybody who is gonna apply or still waiting for the result.


----------



## 786sona

Country applying from akistan sponsor applied uk online
Type of visa applied for: Spouse - Non priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24/06/18
Date biometrics taken: 06/07/18
email recived application being prepared by eco 21/08/2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 60 working days
Return documents received: 17/08/2018
Decision email: 24th september
Date your visa was resived :26th september VISA ACCEPTED


----------



## callum_62

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-Priority) Extension
Date application submitted online: 2nd September
Date biometrics taken: 8th September
Documents sent to Sheffield: 8th September (Tracking confirmed received 10th September)
"Documentation received by UKVI" email: NONE
"Application being prepared for consideration by an ECO" email: NONE


----------



## colouk

colouk said:


> EEA2
> Surinder Singh route - EEA FM of British/EEA QP Self-sufficient
> 
> Applied: 22/08/18
> Payment taken: 24/08/18
> Email acknowledgement: 30/08/18
> Biometrics letter received: 01/09/18
> Biometrics submitted: 01/09/18
> Passport return requested: 05/09/18
> Passport return progress request: 19/09/18
> Email to HO re CoA not received: 19/09/18
> COA received: 20/09/18 (dated 17/09/18)
> Passports returned: 27/09/18 (dated 26th)
> RC received: -


.


----------



## azizash28

azizash28 said:


> UPDATE!!
> 
> *Application sent (Documents): *10th July 2018
> *Application/Documents have been received: *11th July 2018
> *Being prepared by ECO email: *25th July 2018
> 
> *Supporting documents returned: *25th July 2018
> 
> *Decision made email: *TBC
> *Date Visa Received: *TBC
> 
> 14 working days since Biometrics


*Visa Attempt:* Second
*Country applying from: *Islamabad, Pakistan 
*Type of visa applied for: *Settlement Spouse Visa 
*Priority/Non-Priority: *Priority
 *Office location processing your visa: *Sheffield
 *Date application submitted:* Online July 3rd, 2018 
*Date biometrics taken:* July 10th, 2018 
*Application sent (Documents):* July 10th, 2018

*Being prepared by ECO email:* 25th July, 2018
*Supporting documents returned: *25th July, 2018

*Employer Contacted By UKVI:* - No
*Sponsor (Me) Contacted By UKVI:* - No

*Decision made email:* N/A
*Contacted for Collection:* 27th September, 2018
*Date Visa Received: *28th September, 2018

Visa *APPROVED!!* :dance::bounce:

*Travel Dates:* 3rd October - 2nd November
* Total Processing time: **57* working days!


----------



## usawomantouk

usawomantouk said:


> Country applying from: *USA (Visa is coming to Orlando, Florida) but I applied from Michigan!*
> Type of visa applied for: *Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)*
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: *Non-Priority*
> Office Location Processing Visa: *Sheffield, UK*
> Date Application Submitted Online: *June 14th, 2018*
> Date Bio-metrics Taken: *July 23rd, 2018*
> Date Documents sent to Sheffield: *July 23rd, 2018*
> Date Documents were Received in Sheffield: *July 25th, 2018*
> Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer": *July 25th, 2018*
> Contacted MP: *September 13th, 2018*
> Escalation:* Not done yet*
> Decision Made Email: *No *
> 
> Total Processing Time: *39 working days.*



Email from UKVI requesting a missing document: *October 4th,2018*
Sent an email with missing document to UKVI: *October 7th, 2018*

Hopefully hearing back very soon!!!!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## colouk

EEA2
Surinder Singh route - EEA FM of British/EEA QP Self-sufficient

Applied: 22/08/18
Payment taken: 24/08/18
Email acknowledgement: 30/08/18
Biometrics letter received: 01/09/18
Biometrics submitted: 01/09/18
Passport return requested: 05/09/18
Passport return progress request: 19/09/18
Email to HO re CoA not received: 19/09/18
COA received: 20/09/18 (dated 17/09/18)
Passports returned: 27/09/18 (dated 26th)
Documents returned: 06/10/18 (dated 3rd)
RC received: 08/10/18 (dated 3rd)

Total time since application: 6 weeks and 5 days!


----------



## bluetail14

Joppa said:


> 30-month anniversary of your arrival is 16th June 2016, and 28 days before is 19th May 2016, the earliest date you can apply.
> Children's British citizenship by registration is by discretion, and they usually expect one parent to be a citizen and the other at least to have ILR, so in December 2018. You can apply before you get ILR, but it may not be approved.


They registered our daughter as British even though I did not have an ILR.. I had a spouse visa and my husband was British at the time of registration.


----------



## bluetail14

I dont think you can apply for an ILR, AussieinScotland (I'm in Scotland too, by the way). They expect you to have been at the UK for 5 years at the time of your application.
You need to apply for a further leave to remain or expend your current visa.
You can also search for a tier2 or tier 3 immigration advisor in your area, on wwww.gov.uk and 'Finding an immigration advisor' from there.


----------



## usawomantouk

usawomantouk said:


> Email from UKVI requesting a missing document: *October 4th,2018*
> Sent an email with missing document to UKVI: *October 7th, 2018*
> 
> Hopefully hearing back very soon!!!!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Decision Made Email: *October 10th,2018*
Visa received: *October 12th,2018 *


WAHOOOO !!! * Exactly 12 weeks since biometrics!*


----------



## callum_62

callum_62 said:


> Country applying from: UK
> Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-Priority) Extension
> Date application submitted online: 2nd September
> Date biometrics taken: 8th September
> Documents sent to Sheffield: 8th September (Tracking confirmed received 10th September)
> "Documentation received by UKVI" email: NONE
> "Application being prepared for consideration by an ECO" email: NONE


UPDATE

Letter dated 10th October received 13th October - Extension granted

BRP to come in next 10 working days

5-6 weeks all up


----------



## J4mrk82

*How early apply to indefinite leave to remain*

My spouse visa runs out in May 2019 how early to that date can I apply for my indefinite leave?


----------



## nyclon

J4mrk82 said:


> My spouse visa runs out in May 2019 how early to that date can I apply for my indefinite leave?


Read the 1st post in the stickie.


----------



## J4mrk82

Will i need to fill the section on child benefit and child and income tax credit details on the form?


----------



## Mouradmag7

*ILR Application*

Good evening all,

My FLR (m) visa expires on the 29 April 2019, what is the earliest date I can apply for my ILR.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shaz2803

Mouradmag7 said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> My FLR (m) visa expires on the 29 April 2019, what is the earliest date I can apply for my ILR.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The only date you can apply is 28 days before your 5 year anniversary, from the date you arrived in the UK


----------



## Mouradmag7

*ILR Application*

I arrived in the UK September 2013 on a fiancé visa and got my FLR March 2014, do I count from September 2013 or from March 2014. I am receiving conflicting information so would appreciate some clarity.

Thanks


----------



## shaz2803

Mouradmag7 said:


> I arrived in the UK September 2013 on a fiancé visa and got my FLR March 2014, do I count from September 2013 or from March 2014. I am receiving conflicting information so would appreciate some clarity.
> 
> Thanks



It will be from the date you were granted FLR in March 2014.


See Page 3, paragraph 3 on link below


https://assets.publishing.service.g.../file/633927/SET_M__Guidane_Notes_08-2017.pdf


----------



## nyclon

Mouradmag7 said:


> I arrived in the UK September 2013 on a fiancé visa and got my FLR March 2014, do I count from September 2013 or from March 2014. I am receiving conflicting information so would appreciate some clarity.
> 
> Thanks


See the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## Mouradmag7

*ILR Application*

Thank you Joppa, it is all clear now, with the information you have posted.

You have been a great help.


----------



## Mouradmag7

A big thanks also to Shaz2803 and Nyclon for your help in solving my problem with the ILR questions


----------



## salahnw2

hi please did you apply 28 days before visa expired , or 28 days or before 5 years because my wife come to uk on 6 november 2013 but the second visa flr expired on 23 december please let me know


----------



## nyclon

salahnw2 said:


> hi please did you apply 28 days before visa expired , or 28 days or before 5 years because my wife come to uk on 6 november 2013 but the second visa flr expired on 23 december please let me know


Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## Shereen22

*My timeline*

Here is my timeline:

Country applying from: *Poland ( I am Kenyan)
*Type of visa applied for: *EEA Family Permit
*Date application submitted (online or in person): *Online application 13 SEPT 2018
*Date biometrics taken: *02 October 2018
*Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: *02 October 2018
*Office location processing your visa: *TLScontact Center Warsaw*
Projected timeline given: None given
Date Decision was made: *11 October 2018
*Date your visa was received:*16 October 2018* 

I got an email on 10th to request a missing document. I sent it same day. 
Got the email from TLSContact Center about return of passport on 15th. 
Visa approved


----------



## Britboy4576

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): August 1st 2018
Date biometrics taken: July 31st 2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: August 6th 2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: October 17th 2018, DOE given as October 19th 2018

48 working days from application to when the letter was dated confirming my wife could come to the UK.


----------



## NOWACZEK

Country applying from: GHANA 
Type of visa applied for: EEA Family Permit
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online application 25 SEPT 2018
Date biometrics taken: 08 October 2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 10 October 2018
Office location processing your visa: TLScontact Center ACCRA
Projected timeline given: None given
Date Decision was made: 16 October 2018
Date your visa was received:22 October 2018 


Got the email from TLSContact Center about return of passport on 19th. 
Visa approved******THANKS TO YOU


----------



## HappyKris

Country applying from: Manila, Philippines
Type of visa applied for: Spouse- settlement (Husband)
Priority/Non-priority: Priority
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield, UK
Projected timeline given: 6 weeks/30 business days
Date application submitted online: October 19, 2018
Date of Biometrics: October 24, 2018
Application submitted via Royal Mail Special Delivery October 25, 2018
Documents received at Sheffield Delivery: October 26, 2018
Date documents received back: November 3, 2018
ECO assigned: Waiting
Decision made email: Waiting
Biometrics to decision made email: tbc
Biometrics to passport delivery: tbc
Date of 30 BD (timeline given): December 6, 2018​


----------



## Robgun

*UK VISA Timeline*

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse
Date application submitted (online or in person): 01 Aug 2018
Date biometrics taken: 06 Aug 2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 Aug 2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: No timeline was ever sent, received email 06 Nov 2018 stating documents in the process of being couriered.
Date your visa was received: Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Malbro12

Country applying from: Pakistan

Type of visa applied for: finance (non priority)

Date application submitted (online or in person): june 20 2018

Date biometrics taken: june 26 2018

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: july 6 2018 (Sheffield)

Office location processing your visa: sheffiled 

Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

Date your visa was received: N.A

Recived email: 11 sep that your case is not straightforward 

Still waiting more then 90 days now


----------



## Lsp1990

Can anyone give me any advice?

My husbands first FLR M was granted 23/06/2016 (he switched within the uk from a YMS) and as I understand it he has leave for 30 months which would be 23/12/18. I was working on the principle of applying up to 28 days before this, so from 25/11/18. 

However, his BRP states an expiry date of 20/01/2019, which is just over a 30 month leave period. 

My question is do I apply from 28 days before 23/12/18, or 28 days before his BRP expires 20/01/19? 

Thank you.


----------



## Robgun

Visa received approval received 8 Nov 2018.


----------



## geoffwi40

Country applying from: Australia (Melbourne)
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): September 22nd 2018
Date biometrics taken: September 26th 2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: October 3rd 2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
E-mail stating documents were being prepared for an ECO: October 16th 2018
E-mail stating ECO had been assigned: Never received
E-mail stating decision made: Never received, Actually paid for an e-mail enquiry on the 5th of November to find decision had been made on the October 30th 2018
Date visa was received: November 7th 2018, Date of Entry given as November 6th 2018

30 working days from biometrics taken to when visa received. Seems they just made the projected (but not guaranteed) 6 weeks priority timeframe


----------



## Lsp1990

Just incase anyone finds themselves in a similar position to us.

I called Home Office and they advised me that they were not qualified to tell me which date is correct & I needed to go and speak to a immigration lawyer.

We went and saw him on Tuesday afternoon and he told us to always go with the date on the BRP card you were issued and ignore the letter. So, we can't apply until 28 days before 20/01/19 by which time the new system will be in place.


----------



## INLD

Second application 
(As first was refused due to payslips being overlooked)

* Country - applied from India

*Online application submitted -17th August 2018

*Biometrics -22nd August

*Application forwarded to UKVI text -22 aug

*Documents sent - 3rd Sept

*Document received confirmation - 4 sept

*Email Received “being prepared for ECO”-1st October 

*Supporting documents returned - 12 Oct

*Decision made email by BHC - 14 nov

*Text received by VFS - 14 nov

*Result - Visa granted!!

Received text by VFS on 59th working day from biometrics 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlotte7

Country applying from: Ireland (US Citizen)
Type of visa applied for: Marriage Visitor Visa (UK)
Date application submitted (online or in person): 24th September (online)
Date biometrics taken: 19th October 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Not sure when UK received this but was returned to Dublin centre on 6th November
Office location processing your visa: Dublin
Projected timeline given: 3 - 4 weeks
Date your visa was received: 9th November (3 weeks from date of appointment in Dublin)
Visa Approved!! 

Great idea for a thread! Hope this helps others looking for this information!


----------



## Tehcsa

*I got my visa!*

*Country applying from: *United Arab Emirates (Dubai)
*Type of visa applied for: *Fiancée (Non-Priority)
*Date application submitted online: *14th September 2018
*Date biometrics taken: *16th September 2018 
*Office processing your visa: *UK Embassy in Abu Dhabi (I handed documents to VFS)
*Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer": *NONE
*Call to track application: *15th October 2018 (status: awaiting decision)
31st October 2018 (still awaiting decision)
13th November 2018 (still awaiting decision)
*Received an email from VFS asking to submit passport as a decision was ready to be made (I paid for the service “keep my passport”): *15th November 2018
*Submitted passport at VFS: *19th November 2018
*Received two emails saying my “visa application was issued, but do not make any travel arrangements” (very confusing): 2*1st November 2018/22nd November 2018
*Received text message from VFS to collect passport: *22nd November 2018
*Collected passport at VFS: *22nd November 2018

IT’S A YES!!!!

45 working days from biometrics until I got the email to submit the passport!
49 working days from biometrics until I got my passport!
68 days in total.


----------



## KayChuds1986

Country applying from: Jamaica 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Non-Priority) 
Date application submitted online: 28th August 2018 
Date biometrics taken: 11th September 2018 
Date Documents sent to Sheffield: 11th September 2018 
Date Documents were Received in Sheffield: 13th September 2018 
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer": 
Not received yet 
Escalation: N/A 
Decision Made Email: Phone call 21/9

Passport collected 22/09

Visa Granted!!!

Total of 52 working days


----------



## Janu72

Apply from : Auckland, New Zealand 


Confirm application received email 27/06/18

Original document received back from Sheffield 30/07/18

not straight forward email 13/08/18

escalated mail 09/09/2018

Reply for escalated email from UKVI 21/09/2018 “ wait”


Second escalated email 21/10/2018

Reply for 2nd escalated mail 5/11/2018 “wait”

24 weeks still waiting for my visa


----------



## Malbro12

Country applying from: Pakistan

Type of visa applied for: finance (non priority)

Date application submitted (online or in person): june 20 2018

Date biometrics taken: june 26 2018

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: july 6 2018 (Sheffield)

Office location processing your visa: sheffiled*

Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

Date your visa was received: N.A

Recived email: 11 sep that your case is not straightforward*

Contact them so many time, they dont have any answer for us please pray for us thanks 

Still waiting more then 110 days any idea why they taking so long?


----------



## wmaid

Lsp1990 said:


> Just incase anyone finds themselves in a similar position to us.
> 
> I called Home Office and they advised me that they were not qualified to tell me which date is correct & I needed to go and speak to a immigration lawyer.
> 
> We went and saw him on Tuesday afternoon and he told us to always go with the date on the BRP card you were issued and ignore the letter. So, we can't apply until 28 days before 20/01/19 by which time the new system will be in place.


what the new system you are referring to? can you please explain? there seems to be so much changes i lost track 
thanks


----------



## Azure13

Country applying from: USA

Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)

Date application submitted (online or in person): Sept. 19, 2018

Date biometrics taken: Sept. 24, 2018

Supplementary material delivered: Sept 26, 2018 to VFS New York scanning center

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: not sure, no email received

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Projected timeline given: 6 weeks (30 working days)

Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an ECO": Nov. 2, 2018

Escalation: November 15, 2018 (reply basically said there's nothing they can do until it's beyond 12 weeks and can't give any status update)

Date your visa was received: Not yet

This is taking so much longer than I expected. On working day 50 since biometrics (10 weeks), still no word despite priority processing and escalation. No email saying my case isn't straightforward.


----------



## seashells23

Country applying from: USA
Visa type: Fiance, Settlement - Priority
Started online application: August 13 2018
Submitted online app: October 15 2018
Biometrics appointment: October 19 2018
Submission of documents: October 19 2018, mailed, VFS label, sent through UPS
Reached Scanning Hub in New York: October 22 2018 (only reason this took 3 days was because I sent my documents at 5:40 PM on a Friday, VFS label is next day air)
Projected timeline: 2-6 weeks 
Decision making centre: Sheffield 
"Your online application has been received... is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer" email: November 23 2018
Decision made email: November 28 2018
Documents/passport shipped from New York: November 29 2018
Delivery attempt: November 30 2018, required a signature, UPS did not just leave it on my door step
Switched delivery to UPS Access Point, cost $5.50
Documents and passport picked up from the UPS store: December 3
Result: Visa Granted!!!!
ALL documents I sent were returned, even those I only sent originals of
Total business days (from day received in New York to first delivery attempt): 30 days


----------



## Azure13

Back immediately with an update. Maybe posting yesterday was my lucky charm. Fingers crossed for an approval soon! 


Country applying from: USA

Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)

Date application submitted (online or in person): Sept. 19, 2018

Date biometrics taken: Sept. 24, 2018

Supplementary material delivered: Sept 26, 2018 to VFS New York scanning center

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: not sure, no email received

Office location processing your visa: Sheffield

Projected timeline given: 6 weeks (30 working days)

Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an ECO": Nov. 2, 2018

Escalation: November 15, 2018 (reply basically said there's nothing they can do until it's beyond 12 weeks and can't give any status update)

Email saying visa decision has been made: Dec. 4

Date your visa was received: Not yet


----------



## Azure13

Final Timeline Update below

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse (Priority)
Date application submitted (online or in person): Sept. 19, 2018
Date biometrics taken: Sept. 24, 2018
Supplementary material delivered: Sept 26, 2018 to VFS New York scanning center
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: not sure, no email received
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 6 weeks (30 working days)
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an ECO": Nov. 2, 2018
Escalation: November 15, 2018 (reply basically said there's nothing they can do until it's beyond 12 weeks and can't give any status update)
Email saying visa decision has been made: Dec. 4
Date your visa was received: December 5, 2018 - APPROVED!!!

50 working days from biometrics


----------



## HanCam

Dear Experts,

May I please ask what is the right date for me to apply for FLR(M) Extension.
My visa expires on 8th Jan 2019.

Due to counting confusion I am not able to figure it out if the earliest day I could apply is 11th Dec, or 12th Dec.

Thanks


----------



## Mangala87

Hi All,

Need some help with dates.Enterd the uk on spouse visa on the 30th July 2016.
When can i apply?BRP expires on the 29th April.
Thankyou.


----------



## nyclon

Mangala87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some help with dates.Enterd the uk on spouse visa on the 30th July 2016.
> When can i apply?BRP expires on the 29th April.
> Thankyou.


Read the 1st post in in the thread.


----------



## Asad1232009

Hi nyclon do you know with the new system can i still apply by post? im not sure how this scanning and uploading works.


----------



## LetsPlay

Country applying from: *USA *

Type of visa applied for: *Spouse Settlement Visa *

Visa Priority or Non Priority: *Priority*

Office Location Processing Visa: *Sheffield, UK*

Date Application Submitted Online: *October 22, 2018*

Date Bio-metrics Taken: *October 25, 2018*

Date Documents sent to NY: *October 25, 2018*

Date Documents were Received in NY: *October 26, 2018*

Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer":* November 27th, 2018*

Call for Escalation: *Called December 7th *

Emailed to Check on Escalation: *December 14th *

Decision Made Email: *December 17th *

Documents Received: *December 18th*
APPROVED! 

Total Processing Time: *37 working days.*


----------



## MeddyAngel

Hi I applied for my UK Fiance Visa in September we paid priority fee after 30days in October we received a refusal on the grounds that my Fiance had not submitted all financial requirements. When we went through it most what he was missing had been submitted apart from the bank statements we had submitted last six months statements as opposed to 12 months same period as tax return. 

At that time we were contemplating to re-apply it would cost us more but since we missed only one of documents we felt confident. However my Fiance was advised on appealing. We appealed in November not clear of the time lines. Recently they sent us a letter to acknowledge the appeal but we were given a time line of 15weeks and another 8 weeks for the case and another 7 weeks to get the Visa if our decision is overturned. This is like half an year to us.
We now want to withdraw the case and re-apply. Kindly advice is this allowed and yes by any chance would you know the time lines. Kindly advice


----------



## Billybaldeh

Joppa said:


> You are right about Christmas Day. You can still apply by post, and while you wait, your leave is automatically extended until a decision is made.


Joppa, question please.

We arrived 14th Sept 2014, my calculations are that we can apply for ILR mid to end of August 2019? We want to book a premium service which no doubt will go up in April 2019 but i believe altogether at the moment its around £3000.
When can i apply and book this service?
Also can we register online now and start to prepare the application without submitting it.

Bill


----------



## 1712530

Country applying from:
USA

Type of visa applied for:
Spouse Settlement

Visa Priority or Non Priority:
Non Priority

Office location processing visa:
Sheffield, UK

Date application submitted online:
22nd October 2018

Date biometrics taken:
26th October 2018

Date documents sent:
29th October 2018

Date documents arrived in Sheffield:
2nd November 2018

Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer":
6th November 2018

Email asking for additional information: TBC
Decision made email: TBC
Passport returned: TBC
Decision: TBC

*Currently at 45 working days from date biometrics were taken


----------



## KidsDad

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE Priority Premium (San Francisco Visa Application Centre)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online Dec 19 2018
Date biometrics taken: Dec 21 2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 30 2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none given, "all Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date" SLA
Date your visa was received:


----------



## LMH71

*My experience timeline.*

Hello all!

I can't seem to find a thread where only UK visa-seekers can post and update their visa processing timeline so I thought it may be useful to start one to share info.

Please list the following:
Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: FLR (M)
Date application submitted (online or in person): January 6th, 2019
Date biometrics taken: Appointment schelduled for January 15th, 2019 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office:
Office location processing your visa: Liverpool
Projected timeline given: Super Priority
Date your visa was received:


----------



## Warecat

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority
Office Location Processing Visa: New York
Date Application Submitted Online: 26 Oct 2018
Date Bio-metrics Taken: 30 Oct 2018
Documents sent: 1 Nov 2018
Date Documents received at New York UKVI Scanning Hub: 2 Nov 2018 
Documents arrived in Sheffield: 10 Dec 2018
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer": 14 Dec 2018
Decision Made Email: waiting
Passport Returned: waiting
Visa Approved: waiting


----------



## Aida_S

*Fiancé Visa*

Country applying from: Malaysia
Type of visa applied for: Fiancé Visa
Date application submitted (online): 21 October 2018
Date biometrics taken: 25 October 2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 17 December 2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 15 January 2019 (They emailed me on 15th saying it's ready for collection and I collect it on the same day)

Yay!! Finally!! Took them less than a month to approve my application (from date they received my documents). I didn't send them the documents until they emailed me asking for it. Thanks to all of you who has helped me and good luck to those who are applying for a visa.


----------



## Ambiepony

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Date Application Submitted Online: 13 January 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 16 January 2019
Documents sent: 16 January 2019
Date Documents received at New York UKVI Scanning Hub: 17 January 2019
Projected Timeline: 30 Days (six weeks)
Documents arrived in Sheffield: Pending
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": Pending
Decision Made Email: Pending
Passport Returned: Pending
Visa Approved: Pending


----------



## susum103

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non-Priority
Date Application Submitted Online: 4 January 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 8 January 2019
Documents Uploaded: 9 January 2019
Documents sent to NY: 10 January 2019
Date Documents received at New York UKVI Scanning Hub: 11 January 2019
Projected Timeline: ?????
Documents arrived in Sheffield: Pending
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": Pending
Decision Made Email: Pending
Passport Returned: Pending
Visa Approved: Pending


----------



## 1712530

holcwil said:


> Country applying from:
> USA
> 
> Type of visa applied for:
> Spouse Settlement
> 
> Visa Priority or Non Priority:
> Non Priority
> 
> Office location processing visa:
> Sheffield, UK
> 
> Date application submitted online:
> 22nd October 2018
> 
> Date biometrics taken:
> 26th October 2018
> 
> Date documents sent:
> 29th October 2018
> 
> Date documents arrived in Sheffield:
> 2nd November 2018
> 
> Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer":
> 6th November 2018
> 
> Email asking for additional information: TBC
> Decision made email: TBC
> Passport returned: TBC
> Decision: TBC
> 
> *Currently at 45 working days from date biometrics were taken


UPDATE:

Decision made email:*17th January 2019 (57 working days from biometrics)
Passport returned:*ETA (according to tracking) 21st January 2019


----------



## londontown

*soonest v latest to apply for ILR*

Hi All,

I’m getting ready this year to apply for ILR also called SET(M) (I think) and have a question I was wondering anyone had experience of:

If I’m honest I have never really understood when to apply with the 30/33 months and relied on this site for when to apply and this is my timeline to date:

•	13/06/2014 Date of UK Entry
•	14/10/2014 Leave to remain granted
•	20/03/2017 Further Leave to remain granted
•	14/09/2019 FLR(M) expires

1.	Therefore with the above dates how do I calculate when the soonest to apply, is it?
a.	13/06/2014 Date of UK Entry – 28 days
b.	14/09/2019 FLR(M) expires – 28 days

2.	And what would be the latest?

just thinking these thing over for family issues back home in the US

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nyclon

londontown said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m getting ready this year to apply for ILR also called SET(M) (I think) and have a question I was wondering anyone had experience of:
> 
> If I’m honest I have never really understood when to apply with the 30/33 months and relied on this site for when to apply and this is my timeline to date:
> 
> •	13/06/2014 Date of UK Entry
> •	14/10/2014 Leave to remain granted
> •	20/03/2017 Further Leave to remain granted
> •	14/09/2019 FLR(M) expires
> 
> 1.	Therefore with the above dates how do I calculate when the soonest to apply, is it?
> a.	13/06/2014 Date of UK Entry – 28 days
> b.	14/09/2019 FLR(M) expires – 28 days
> 
> 2.	And what would be the latest?
> 
> just thinking these thing over for family issues back home in the US
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Please read the 1st post in the thread.

The last day you can apply would be your visa expiration.


----------



## Soufiya

Hello i entered the UK in 30 /06/2016on a fiancé visa and I applied for my flr m and granted on 18/11/2016 I got my brp and expiry date is 16/06/2019 I am really worried I don't know when the earliest I can apply could please somebody help me is it i should apply 28 days before expiry on brp??


----------



## nyclon

Soufiya said:


> Hello i entered the UK in 30 /06/2016on a fiancé visa and I applied for my flr m and granted on 18/11/2016 I got my brp and expiry date is 16/06/2019 I am really worried I don't know when the earliest I can apply could please somebody help me is it i should apply 28 days before expiry on brp??


Please read the 1st post in the thread.


----------



## Soufiya

Hello thank you for reply I did read it carefully and I still. Bit confused could you clarify for me is it the earliest I can apply is the 20th of May 2019 I would really appreciate help is am panicking


----------



## Soufiya

If I apply before expiry date on brp which is 16/06/2019,the earliest its 19 may 2019 is it correct?


----------



## nyclon

When is your 30 month anniversary of being in the UK on FLR (M)? Figure that out and count back 28 days from there.


----------



## Soufiya

I noticed that my lent on brp from 18/11/16 to 16/06/19 it's 31 months I am really confused because after I came in the UK my fiancé visa was expired in Dec 24 so I applied a month before on 18 November 2016 is that month added. Up to my current leave if I'm correct my flr m granted on 18 November 2016 it's will be 18/05/2019 my 30th Month anniversary minus 28 will be 18/04/2019 is that correct but why is in my brp expiry date is 16/06/19


----------



## londontown

nyclon said:


> Please read the 1st post in the thread.
> 
> The last day you can apply would be your visa expiration.


Thanks Nyclon, that is of help. So with the expiry in Sept could i safely say between Jun and Aug would be okay?

working on the earliest date, i did read the following many times but i just can't understnd it, it's a muddle in my brain for me.

"If you renew your visa before the expiry date, the unexpired days of your previous visa are usually added to the new leave. Just bear in mind when you come to apply for settlement (indefinite leave to remain), as you will be able to apply some time before the expiry of your visa, i.e. 30 months on your visa, minus up to 28 days. Don't work it from the expiry date."

would it be second FLR(M) grant 20/03/17 + 30 months = 20/07/19 - 28 days = *22/06/19*?

edit: would it be second FLR(M) grant 20/03/17 + 30 months = 20/08/19 - 28 days = *27/07/19*?

Thanks in advance for help and understanding,


----------



## nyclon

Something about your dates is off. 

If you received your 1st FLR (M) in 14/10/2014 then the earliest you can apply is 16/9/2019.


----------



## londontown

Hi Joppa, Nyclon & All

Yeah so my dates were all over the place (in my defence I’m dyslexic and hate myself sometimes for it, date and numbers are particularly bad, UKvUS format also an issue, what I see and what I comprehend/write down differ)

• 13/06/2014 Date of UK Entry (spouse Visa)
• 14/10/2014 Leave to remain granted
• 20/03/2017 Further Leave to remain granted
• 15/10/2019 FLR(M) expires – *the error*

Therefore (done in Excel) 
14/10/2014 + 60m gives: 14/10/2019

15/10/2019 FLR(M) expires

15/10/2019 – 28d gives: 17/09/2019

*Apply between 17/09/2019 & 14/10/2019? is that correct?*

understanding appreciated in advance,
M


----------



## nyclon

You can’t have entered on a spouse visa on 13/6/14 and then had leave to remain granted on 14/10/14. Do you mean you entered on a fiancé visa and were then granted FKR (M) after you were married?


----------



## londontown

oh sorry yes, i was not married when i entered the UK therefore that must be fiancé visa, we got married 23/914 then FLR 14/1014


----------



## nyclon

Sorry, thought I replied yesterday but I guess I didn’t hit send. The earliest you can apply is 17/9/19 and the latest is the expiration date on your visa.


----------



## londontown

Many Thanks


----------



## Soufiya

Hello Joppa and everyone I entered the UK on 24/04/2016 on fiance visa 
Applied for flr m 18/11/16
Flr m granted 18/11/16
Flr m expiry in brp 16/06/2018 how early I can apply please help 
Thanks


----------



## Soufiya

Sorry brp expires on 16/06/2019


----------



## nyclon

Soufiya said:


> Hello Joppa and everyone I entered the UK on 24/04/2016 on fiance visa
> Applied for flr m 18/11/16
> Flr m granted 18/11/16
> Flr m expiry in brp 16/06/2018 how early I can apply please help
> Thanks



Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## Soufiya

Can I still apply until before the expiry on brp


----------



## IJAB2019

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Date Application Submitted Online: 17 January 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 25 January 2019
Documents sent: 25 January 2019
Date Documents received at New York UKVI Scanning Hub: Pending
Projected Timeline: 30 Days (six weeks)
Documents arrived in Sheffield: Pending
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": Pending
Decision Made Email: Pending
Passport Returned: Pending
Visa Approved: Pending


----------



## Scoobing

Hi,

My wife first entered the UK on a 2-year Tier 5 YMS visa in July 2015.

On the 17th May 2017 she was issued with a FLR(M) visa and BRP which is set to expire on the 17th November 2019.

She is potentially looking to travel back to New Zealand around that time for a friend's wedding.

Reading the advice in the first post, I believe that as this will be a renewal of the FLR(M) we can carry out the renewal process earlier than 28 days prior to the expiry date.

We will be using the one day premium service. My understanding is that any existing leave to remain is added onto the new visa if renewed.

Are there any other implications? Is there any disadvantage in say applying for this renewal in April/May this year?

Many thanks,

Scoobing


----------



## nyclon

Scoobing said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife first entered the UK on a 2-year Tier 5 YMS visa in July 2015.
> 
> On the 17th May 2017 she was issued with a FLR(M) visa and BRP which is set to expire on the 17th November 2019.
> 
> She is potentially looking to travel back to New Zealand around that time for a friend's wedding.
> 
> Reading the advice in the first post, I believe that as this will be a renewal of the FLR(M) we can carry out the renewal process earlier than 28 days prior to the expiry date.
> 
> We will be using the one day premium service. My understanding is that any existing leave to remain is added onto the new visa if renewed.
> 
> Are there any other implications? Is there any disadvantage in say applying for this renewal in April/May this year?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Scoobing



Huge disadvantage. The process has changed and they only add up to 28 days of what is left on your visa. So, if you apply in April or May by the new 1 day service then your your new visa will expire in November or December 2021 which means you’ll have to renew FLR (M) again. That’s why renewing no earlier than 28 days before your 30 month anniversary of arriving in the UK is the still best option even though they have changed the wording slightly.


----------



## Scoobing

nyclon said:


> Huge disadvantage. The process has changed and they only add up to 28 days of what is left on your visa. So, if you apply in April or May by the new 1 day service then your your new visa will expire in November or December 2021 which means you’ll have to renew FLR (M) again. That’s why renewing no earlier than 28 days before your 30 month anniversary of arriving in the UK is the still best option even though they have changed the wording slightly.


Thanks very much! We will stick to the plan of applying 28 days before visa expiry in Nov 2019. Really helpful to know the process has changed. We would of course, not want to go through the cost and process of applying for FLR (M) a third time if unnecessary.


----------



## IJAB2019

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Date Application Submitted Online: 17 January 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 25 January 2019
Documents sent: 25 January 2019
Date Documents received at New York UKVI Scanning Hub: 28 January 2019
Projected Timeline: 30 Days (six weeks)
Documents arrived in Sheffield: Pending
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": Pending
Decision Made Email: Pending
Passport Returned: Pending
Visa Approved: Pending


----------



## IJAB2019

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Date Application Submitted Online: 17 January 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 25 January 2019
Documents sent: 25 January 2019
Date Documents received at New York UKVI Scanning Hub: 28 January 2019
Projected Timeline: 30 Days (six weeks)
*Documents arrived in Sheffield: 30 January 2019
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": 30 January 2019* :fingerscrossed:
Decision Made Email: Pending
Passport Returned: Pending
Visa Approved: Pending


----------



## Malbro12

Country applying from: lahore, Pakistan

Type of visa applied for: finance (non priority)

Date application submitted (online or in person): june 20 2018

Date biometrics taken: june 26 2018

Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: july 6 2018 (Sheffield)

Office location processing your visa: sheffiled*

Projected timeline given: 12 weeks

Date your visa was received: N.A

Recived email: 11 sep that your case is not straightforward email

Vfs email: yes

After 7 months waiting we recived vfs email
We r going to collect passport on monday inshAllah guys please remember us in ur duas


----------



## KidsDad

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: SPOUSE Priority Premium (San Francisco Visa Application Centre)
Date application submitted (online or in person): online Dec 19 2018
Date biometrics taken: Dec 21 2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Dec 30 2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: none given, "all Settlement Visa applications within 12 weeks of the application date" SLA
Date email "Decision Made": 29 Jan 2019
Date your visa was received: 30 Jan 2019

Success!!! 18 working days from receipt at Sheffield


----------



## carl_maddocks

*So confused to when we apply for the extended visa!!*

Hello, I hope I am not the only one but am becoming very confused by the date to which I can apply for the extended spouse visa as some places say 30 months others say 33 months. 

So to summarise, my wife came to the. UK October 2016 and on her permit card thingy it expires July 2019, when is the earliest I can apply, I would love to apply before Brexit!

Thanks

Carl


----------



## nyclon

carl_maddocks said:


> Hello, I hope I am not the only one but am becoming very confused by the date to which I can apply for the extended spouse visa as some places say 30 months others say 33 months.
> 
> So to summarise, my wife came to the. UK October 2016 and on her permit card thingy it expires July 2019, when is the earliest I can apply, I would love to apply before Brexit!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Carl


Please read the 1st post in the thread.


----------



## 1712530

*Approved!*



holcwil said:


> *Country applying from:*
> USA
> 
> *Type of visa applied for:
> *Spouse Settlement
> 
> *Visa Priority or Non Priority:
> *Non Priority
> 
> *Office location processing visa:
> *Sheffield, UK
> 
> *Date application submitted online:
> *22nd October 2018
> 
> *Date biometrics taken:
> *26th October 2018
> 
> *Date documents sent:
> *29th October 2018
> 
> *Date documents arrived in Sheffield:
> *2nd November 2018
> 
> *Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer":*
> 6th November 2018
> 
> *Email asking for additional information:* TBC
> *Decision made email:* TBC
> *Passport returned:* TBC
> *Decision: *TBC
> 
> *Currently at 45 working days from date biometrics were taken


*Decision made email:* 17th January 2019 (57 working days from biometrics)
*Passport returned:* 21st January 2019 (note: it was due at 3pm, but turned up at 11am)
*Decision:* APPROVED!!

*59 working days, from biometrics, to passport + visa returned.* Don't give up - _you've got this!!! _


----------



## carl_maddocks

Thanks Nyclon, 

I am in a bit of bother with applying for my extension and getting it in before Brexit. So my wife arrived to the UK and had her passport stamped on the 17th October 2016. Her 30 month Anniversary would be 30th April 2019 and 28 days before this date would be the 21st March 2019.

I want to do same day application as soon as I am allowed as Brexit is concerning me and I want everything resolved before we are due to leave. 

My only problem though is that I get paid on the 25th March which is the Monday, surely if I were to apply from the 25th onwards I would have to include that months pay and I couldn't submit Februarys pay backwards as I wouldn't have received bank statements etc? DO I really only have a two day window to apply before brexit (Thursday the 21st and Friday the 22nd) ?


----------



## pdcosta1

Thanks for the clairty. Going through the posts helped me a lot on questions that I had


----------



## J4mrk82

Joppa said:


> If you are here on family route (as spouse or unmarried partner), and you entered UK on 33-month visa, then the earliest you can apply to renew your leave on form FLR(M) is on the 30-month anniversary of your UK entry (not from 'valid from' date on your visa, unless you arrived here on the first day of validity), minus 28 days. So for example, if you arrived in UK on your settlement visa on 17th June 2015, you can apply on 17th December 2017 (30-month anniversary), minus 28 days which will be 19th November 2017. So that's the first day you can book your premium service centre appointment for (for same-day service) or send off your application by post.
> 
> If you switched your leave within UK from fiancé(e) visa or any other non-visit visa (such as Tier 4 student, Tier 5 YMS or Tier 2 General) to leave to remain as spouse/partner on form FLR(M), your leave will be for exactly 30 months so you can renew up to 28 days before its expiry. This is also the case for ILR (settlement) application after being in UK for 5 years.
> 
> If you wish to renew or extend a non-settlement visa such as Tier 4 or Tier 2, there is no stipulation about how many days in advance you can apply, but your next leave will be valid from the date of issue, even if you had some days left on your previous visa or leave. Something to bear in mind if you can qualify for ILR after a stipulated period of residence, such as Tier 2 General. They usually allow up to 3 months short of prescribed period but naturally you don't want to cut it too finely.
> 
> If you renew your visa before the expiry date, the unexpired days of your previous visa *up to 28 days *are usually added to the new leave. Just bear in mind when you come to apply for settlement (indefinite leave to remain), as you will be able to apply some time before the expiry of your visa, i.e. 30 months on your visa, minus up to 28 days. Don't work it from the expiry date.


If I arrived on the 27 November 2013 on a spouse visa when can I apply for indefinite leave remain ilr ? Was it October 2018 is so why does it say on my biometric expires on may 2019?


----------



## J4mrk82

Joppa said:


> 4 weeks before the 30-month anniversary of getting your FLR(M).


Hi Joppa can u please help I came to UK under spouse visa in November 2013 when can I apply for indefinite leave ilr? My biometric says it expires may 2019 but I'm sure I can apply after I have done 5 years?


----------



## Ambiepony

Ambiepony said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
> Date Application Submitted Online: 13 January 2019
> Date Biometrics Taken: 16 January 2019
> Documents sent: 16 January 2019
> Date Documents received at New York UKVI Scanning Hub: 17 January 2019
> Projected Timeline: 30 Days (six weeks)
> Documents arrived in Sheffield: Pending
> Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": Pending
> Decision Made Email: Pending
> Passport Returned: Pending
> Visa Approved: Pending


Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Date Application Submitted Online: 13 January 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 16 January 2019
Documents sent: 16 January 2019
Date Documents received at New York UKVI Scanning Hub: 17 January 2019
Projected Timeline: 30 Days (six weeks)
Documents arrived in Sheffield: Unknown
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": Did not receive
Emailed UKVI for an update: 20 February 2019
UKVI Responded and confirmed the application was being considered: 21 February 2019
Decision Made Email: Pending
Passport Returned: Pending
Visa Approved: Pending


----------



## JustSomeGuy90

BRP Valid Date: 01/08/16
BRP Expiry Date: 30/04/19
Entered the UK: 24/08/16

I understand my wife can apply 30 months after the date she entered, which is 24/02/19.

However, my question is: Can she apply on the 14th April 2019 or is this considered not having applied on time?


----------



## J4mrk82

If I entered the UK on spouse visa in Nov 2013 what is the earliest I can apply for indefinite leave ilr as my biometric expiry is may 2019


----------



## nyclon

J4mrk82 said:


> If I entered the UK on spouse visa in Nov 2013 what is the earliest I can apply for indefinite leave ilr as my biometric expiry is may 2019


Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## J4mrk82

I'm still confused does that mean I can apply for indefinite leave now?


----------



## Huangs

Country applying from: Taiwan
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Date Application Submitted Online: 21 January 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 22 January 2019
Documents sent: 22 January 2019
Projected Timeline: 30 Days (six weeks)
Documents arrived in Sheffield: 24 January 2019
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": 7 Feb 2019
Emailed UKVI for an update: N/A
Decision Made Email: 22 February 2019
Passport Returned: 22 February 2019
Visa Approved: 22 February 2019

Total time 1 month & 1 day, or 24 working days. Impressed by the speed and very happy with the outcome of course!


----------



## Kevbeattie71

*ILR (Settlement) When exactly can we apply*

ILR (Settlement)

When exactly to apply when selecting the Super Priority Service?

My Wife arrived in the UK on the 14th of April 2014, her visa runs out on the 25th of June 2019

We wish to make an appointment in Glasgow on Monday the 3rd of June so can we go online 28 days before this date to pay and make the appointment or must if be 28 days before her visa expiry date?

Cheers,

Kevin


----------



## nyclon

Kevbeattie71 said:


> ILR (Settlement)
> 
> When exactly to apply when selecting the Super Priority Service?
> 
> My Wife arrived in the UK on the 14th of April 2014, her visa runs out on the 25th of June 2019
> 
> We wish to make an appointment in Glasgow on Monday the 3rd of June so can we go online 28 days before this date to pay and make the appointment or must if be 28 days before her visa expiry date?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kevin


Please read thec1the 1st post in the sticky where your question is answered.


----------



## Ambiepony

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Date Application Submitted Online: 13 January 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 16 January 2019
Documents sent: 16 January 2019
Date Documents received at New York UKVI Scanning Hub: 17 January 2019
Projected Timeline: 30 Days (six weeks)
Documents arrived in Sheffield: Unknown
Emailed UKVI for an update: 20 February 2019
UKVI Responded and confirmed the application was being considered: 21 February 2019
Emailed UKVI for a '30 working days' update: 25 February 2019
UKVI emailed to say they were escalating the query: 27 February 2019
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": 01 March 2019
Decision Made Email: Pending
Passport Returned: Pending
Visa Approved: Pending

So I'm at 33 working days from biometrics and counting...


----------



## husseinfatal

Hi All, 

I read the sticky note and think i have it right...but just wanted to clarify...

Spouse visa - 'valid from date' of 29th Jan 2014. 

Entered UK first time - 27th March 2014.

5-year date 27th March 2019. 

The BRP card expires end of May

Taking into account the first sticky...i can apply for ILR anytime now as within 28 days of 5 year anniversary of first entry date?


----------



## Raneem

husseinfatal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read the sticky note and think i have it right...but just wanted to clarify...
> 
> Spouse visa - 'valid from date' of 29th Jan 2014.
> 
> Entered UK first time - 27th March 2014.
> 
> 5-year date 27th March 2019.
> 
> The BRP card expires end of May
> 
> Taking into account the first sticky...i can apply for ILR anytime now as within 28 days of 5 year anniversary of first entry date?


you can apply since 28 days before 27th March

You should be ok to apply now


----------



## husseinfatal

Raneem said:


> you can apply since 28 days before 27th March
> 
> You should be ok to apply now


Thanks!!!


----------



## rebeccalevy090

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority (NYC Premium Application Center, Gold Settlement Package)
Date Application Submitted Online: 25 February 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 27 February 2019
Documents sent: 27 February 2019
Date Documents received at New York UKVI Scanning Hub: 27 February 2019
Projected Timeline: 30 days (six weeks)
Documents arrived in Sheffield: Pending
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": Pending
Decision Made Email: Pending
Passport Returned: Pending
Visa Approved: Pending


----------



## rebeccalevy090

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority (NYC Premium Application Center, Gold Settlement Package)
Date Application Submitted Online: 25 February 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 27 February 2019
Documents sent: 27 February 2019
Date Documents received at New York UKVI Scanning Hub: 27 February 2019
Projected Timeline: At VFS was told 4 weeks from date of biometrics 
Documents arrived in Sheffield: Pending
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": Pending
Decision Made Email: Pending
Passport Returned: Pending
Visa Approved: Pending


----------



## rmbritain

*PR non-EU with Retained Rights of Residence*

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: Permanent Residence (already holding residence card with retained rights of residence)
Date application submitted (online or in person): by post on 04/01/19
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 07/01/19
Payment taken: 08/01/19
Date biometrics taken: 14/01/19
Office location processing your visa: Liverpool
Projected timeline given: 6 months
Certificate of Application: 19/01 (dated 16/01)
Documents received: 22/02 dated 20/02 (my birthday btw)  
BRP card: 25/02 they tried to deliver but I was not home
Letter from DX saying the above mentioned: 28/02 (dated 26/02)
They offered me to deliver next day, but I opted to collect in a collection point the same day.

Hope it all goes well to all of you.
Cheers!


----------



## Ambiepony

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Date Application Submitted Online: 13 January 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 16 January 2019
Documents sent: 16 January 2019
Date Documents received at New York UKVI Scanning Hub: 17 January 2019
Projected Timeline: 30 Days (six weeks)
Documents arrived in Sheffield: Unknown
Emailed UKVI for an update: 20 February 2019
UKVI Responded and confirmed the application was being considered: 21 February 2019
Emailed UKVI for a '30 working days' update: 25 February 2019
UKVI emailed to say they were escalating the query: 27 February 2019
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": 01 March 2019
Decision Made Email: Did not get
Passport Returned: 06 March 2019
Visa Approved: 03 March 2019
Overall timeline: 36 working days from biometrics to passport delivery.

Visa GRANTED - it's finally time to go home!


----------



## david_

I've heard that people have had issues getting appointments with the new system, but I also take it that the date the application is officially submitted is the date of the in-person appointment and not the date that we click "submit" on the website. Is there any allowance for this/ how likely is it to be able to get an appointment within say 2 weeks of completing the online form?


----------



## husseinfatal

I think the date of application is the date you submit, as its not guaranteed u can get an appointment on time surely? 

I have been waiting a week after submitting online but still no appointments available...


----------



## david_

If you don't mind me asking, is that at ANY centre? I'd be quite happy to travel for an appointment.


----------



## SHUVO GIRL

Regarding ILR applications.

So it's 30 months from your FLRM being issued minus 28 days? Is the earliest date I can apply for ILR?

Is there a paragraph on this on any UKVI appendix?


----------



## Billybaldeh

Joppa said:


> 4 weeks before the 30-month anniversary of getting your FLR(M).


Hi Joppa,

I think you may be giving wrong information?

I asked similar questions on here about when i can apply for my ILR and think i was given the wrong information.

My wife's Leave to remain was issued on 18th July 2014.
We arrived in the UK 10th September 2014.
Her FLR was issued on 12th July 2017 and expires 9th December 2019.

I have had a number of conversations with the visa call centre and i can tell you its not cheap to call them.

I have been told that as long as we arrived within 180 days of the issuance of the leave to remain visa then we can apply 28 days before the 5th anniversary of it being issued.

The below is from Page 9 of the UK.GOV document on continuous period in the UK.

Calculating the specified continuous period
Applicants can submit a settlement application up to 28 days before they would
reach the end of the specified period.
You must calculate the relevant qualifying period by counting backward from
whichever of the following is most beneficial to the applicant:
• the date of application
• the date of decision
• any date up to 28 days after the date of application.

Would welcome your further advice.


----------



## Billybaldeh

*ILR Info*



Joppa said:


> 4 weeks before the 30-month anniversary of getting your FLR(M).


Hi Joppa,

I think you may be giving wrong information?

I asked similar questions on here about when i can apply for my ILR and think i was given the wrong information.

My wife's Leave to remain was issued on 18th July 2014.
We arrived in the UK 10th September 2014.
Her FLR was issued on 12th July 2017 and expires 9th December 2019.

I have had a number of conversations with the visa call centre and i can tell you its not cheap to call them.

I have been told that as long as we arrived within 180 days of the issuance of the leave to remain visa then we can apply 28 days before the 5th anniversary of it being issued.

The below is from Page 9 of the UK.GOV document on continuous period in the UK.

Calculating the specified continuous period
Applicants can submit a settlement application up to 28 days before they would
reach the end of the specified period.
You must calculate the relevant qualifying period by counting backward from
whichever of the following is most beneficial to the applicant:
• the date of application
• the date of decision
• any date up to 28 days after the date of application.

Would welcome your further advice.


----------



## UKPhil

Sorry, you explained it well but I am having trouble figuring out when we can at the earliest apply.
My wife first arrived in UK on May 2nd 2017 on a finance visa.
Her residence permit card was issued, following a successful FLR(M) application, on 20 September 2017 (until 17 April 2020).

So is the earliest she can apply the 30 month anniversary of her entry?
i.e. November 2nd 2019?

Many thanks.


----------



## UKPhil

UKPhil said:


> Sorry, you explained it well but I am having trouble figuring out when we can at the earliest apply.
> My wife first arrived in UK on May 2nd 2017 on a finance visa.
> Her residence permit card was issued, following a successful FLR(M) application, on 20 September 2017 (until 17 April 2020).
> 
> So is the earliest she can apply the 30 month anniversary of her entry?
> i.e. November 2nd 2019?
> 
> Many thanks.


Hmmm I already tried to post this reply twice. Cannot see it. Maybe on my phone I posted in wrong place or site gremlins?

Anyway on my PC now and earlier I wrote something like:


I understand it now I think.
I missed this part:
"If you switched your leave within UK from fiancé(e) visa or any other non-visit visa (such as Tier 4 student, Tier 5 YMS or Tier 2 General) to leave to remain as spouse/partner on form FLR(M), your leave will be for exactly 30 months so you can renew up to 28 days before its expiry"

Her visa expires on 17 April 2020 (according to here BRP card) so 28 days before this is March 20th 2020.
Is this correct?


----------



## bluesky2015

*When to apply for my ILR*

Good evening everyone,

I am confused here in regards to when I can apply for my ILR visa. I arrived in the UK on a fiance visa and received my first spouse visa on December 1, 2014. My current spouse visa expires on December 1, 2019. So when is the earliest time I can apply for my ILR visa? (which month?)

Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## nyclon

bluesky2015 said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I am confused here in regards to when I can apply for my ILR visa. I arrived in the UK on a fiance visa and received my first spouse visa on December 1, 2014. My current spouse visa expires on December 1, 2019. So when is the earliest time I can apply for my ILR visa? (which month?)
> 
> Any help will be highly appreciated.


Please read the 1st post in the thread.


----------



## bluesky2015

*bluesky2015*



nyclon said:


> Please read the 1st post in the thread.


Hi Nyclon,

It's so nice to hear from you after a long time. I did read the first post but if you could please confirm if I am correct by thinking that I can apply 28 days before December 1, 2019, which is when my second spouse visa expires. ( That would be the first week of November 2019?)

Thank you so much...


----------



## rebeccalevy090

*rebeccalevy090*



rebeccalevy090 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority (NYC Premium Application Center, Gold Settlement Package)
> Date Application Submitted Online: 25 February 2019
> Date Biometrics Taken: 27 February 2019
> Documents sent: 27 February 2019
> Date Documents received at New York UKVI Scanning Hub: 27 February 2019
> Projected Timeline: 30 days (six weeks)
> Documents arrived in Sheffield: Pending
> Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": Pending
> Decision Made Email: Pending
> Passport Returned: Pending
> Visa Approved: Pending


Documents arrived in Sheffield: N/A
Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": Never Received
Emailed UKVI for "30 working days update": 09 April 2019
Response from UKVI asking for application information (GWF #, IHS #, Passport number #): 10 April 2019
Emailed UKVI with requested information: 10 April 2019
Response from UKVI stating they were "escalating the case to the relevant department on 11/4/2019 [and] should be contacted regarding you case within 15 working day from the date of escalation": 11 April 2019


----------



## bluesky2015

bluesky2015 said:


> Hi Nyclon,
> 
> It's so nice to hear from you after a long time. I did read the first post but if you could please confirm if I am correct by thinking that I can apply 28 days before December 1, 2019, which is when my second spouse visa expires. ( That would be the first week of November 2019?)
> 
> Thank you so much...



Can anyone please help me with this simple yes and no question.

Thank you.


----------



## DED

bluesky2015 said:


> Can anyone please help me with this simple yes and no question.
> 
> Thank you.


Think simply
5 years from the date you entered uk after spouse visa issued on 1st Dec 2014
Then less 28 days


----------



## bluesky2015

DED said:


> Think simply
> 5 years from the date you entered uk after spouse visa issued on 1st Dec 2014
> Then less 28 days


Thank you so much DED for taking the time and helping me out, I appreciate it.


----------



## grasshopper33

*BRP date*

Hi All! As I'm gathering the pieces to apply for ILR, I am wondering when to apply and can't seem to find an answer. I first arrived in June of 2014 and assumed I should apply for my ILR in June of 2019. However, my BRP card is valid until August of 2019. Should I apply within 28 days of June or within 28 days of August? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Oman_Indian

Country applying from: Oman (Indian Passport)
Type of visa: Long Term Standard Visa
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority
Date Application Submitted Online: 1st April 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 1st April 2019
Documents sent: 1st April 2019
Projected Timeline: At VFS was told 15 working days (there was a 4 days' long weekend after my application)
Decision Made Email: 14th April 2019
Passport Returned: 15th April 2019
Visa Approved: 10 years Standard


----------



## rebeccalevy090

*rebeccalevy090*



rebeccalevy090 said:


> Documents arrived in Sheffield: N/A
> Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": Never Received
> Emailed UKVI for "30 working days update": 09 April 2019
> Response from UKVI asking for application information (GWF #, IHS #, Passport number #): 10 April 2019
> Emailed UKVI with requested information: 10 April 2019
> Response from UKVI stating they were "escalating the case to the relevant department on 11/4/2019 [and] should be contacted regarding you case within 15 working day from the date of escalation": 11 April 2019


Email stating "Your online application has been received and is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer": 16 April 2019


----------



## LW1980

Country applying from: Grenada 
Type of visa applied for: (Non Priority) Settlement
Date application submitted (online or in person): 26th November 2018
Date biometrics taken: 13th December 2018
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: 18th December 2018
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: 25th February 2019

Yea, my husband is back. I just want to wish everyone the best of luck for those who are still going through this process. This forum has been so helpful and kept me strong.


----------



## grasshopper33

Sorry, never mind, after much reading I think I've sussed it. The earliest I can apply is 28 days before my 5-year entry date and the latest I can apply is the date on my BRP card. Is that right? Thanks!


----------



## Soufiya

Hello my friends I am worried as my flr m is coming closer to extension I just wanted to ask my flr m brp expiry date is 16/06/19 what is the earliest I can apply when you say to apply is it when you submit the application online or at the appointment thanks in advance


----------



## joyfulgirl

*Earliest/Latest date to apply for FLR(M)*

Good afternoon 

I hope someone can advise me. We are in the process of applying for my husband's FLR(M) Spouse Visa extension but we are confused what the earliest and latest dates to apply are. Below is the timeline;

Date of Entry into the UK - 04/11/2016
BRP Expiry - 20/07/2019.

We are looking to apply at the end of this month. Would that be too early or too late?

Appreciate your advice.

Joy


----------



## clever-octopus

This question is extremely common. You should really do a forums search (or at least look at the first couple of pages)

You can apply no later than the date of expiry on your BRP.
There's no earliest date you can apply for a valid application, but since you will only have at most 28 days of unused visa time added to your next period of leave to remain, you should not apply any earlier than 28 days before your 30 month anniversary in the UK on your first spouse visa (you are well past this date already, so you should apply any time from now until your BRP expires)


----------



## Sami82

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: FLR (M) 
Date application submitted: Online 7th April 2019
Date biometrics taken: 3rd May 2019
Date documentation was received by UK Border 
Agency office: Wasn’t notified
Office location processing your visa: Don’t know
Projected timeline given: 8-12 weeks
Date your visa was received:16th May 2019, BRP was issued 14th. 

From biometrics it took less than 2 weeks, we didn’t pay the premium service, amazed at how quick it was!


----------



## grasshopper33

Thank you clever octopus! Very helpful! I searched but could not find a definitive answer.


----------



## robcfx

hi there my wife arrived in the uk on 13/11/2016 on spouse visa and her bio RESIDENT PERMIT expires on 27/07/2019

when can i put application in online for further leave to remain spouse?
i have already began the application online today but saved it so i can go back to it anytime withhin the next 10 weeks


----------



## iguanaking10

Greetings, 

I`m on first Leave to Enter Spouse Visa. Visa approval on 31 Jan 2017 to 31 Oct 2019.

Entered UK on the 15 Feb 2017, BRP issued from 14 Mar 2017 to 31 Oct 2019.

Is 18 July 2019 the earliest I can apply for premium service?

15 Feb 2017 to 15 Feb 2019 = 24 months + 6 months bring it to 30 months is 15 Aug 2019

Less 28 Days = 18 July 2019? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jamesdarrenpga

My experience getting UK Family Visa via Settlement Marriage (Fiancée Route)

*Country Applying From: * USA
* Visa* UK Family Visa (Settlement Marriage Fiancée Route)
*Visa Priority or Non Priority: * Standard Non Priority
*Application Submitted: * 29th September 2018 Posted to NYC Scanning Hub
*Biometrics at VAC: * 18th October 2018
*Application Received at NY: * 21st October 2018
*Confirmation from UKVI: * Never heard anything. Emailed after 30 days checking on status and was told to wait till 60 days to contact if still not heard. Contacted by email again on 20th January 2019 was told a decision had been made.
*Decision Made Email: * Neve received had to enquire 
*Passport Returned:* 29th January 2019 
*Visa Approved:* GRANTED!! :dance: :dance: :dance:

Then after getting married in the UK:
*Country Applying From: * UK
*Visa :* UK Family Visa (Settlement Marriage Partner Route)
*Visa Priority or Non Priority: * Standard Non Priority
*Application Submitted: * 17th April 2019
*Biometrics at Sopra (Croydon): * 20th April 2019
*Confirmation from UKVI: * Again never received any confirmation
*Decision Made Letter: * 28th May 2019
*Passport Returned:* 28th May 2019
*Visa Approved: *GRANTED!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## catlola924

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority

Date Application Submitted Online: 20 May 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 29 May 2019
Documents sent: 29 May 2019
Date Documents received at NY UKVI Scanning Hub: 30 May 2019

Projected Timeline: 30 days/6 weeks
Documents arrived in Sheffield: ?

Email stating "Your Application is currently being prepared for consideration": 17 Jun 2019
Decision Made Email: ...
Passport Returned: ...
Visa Approved: ...


----------



## judicious

*ILR After 5 Years - Earliest Application Date*

Hi All,

It's almost time for us to apply for the ILR and I just had a quick question as there doesn't seem to be a consensus on the answer.

My understanding is that the ILR application can be made 28 days prior to the 5 year anniversary of when the person entered the UK.

However, is this also allowed even if the current spouse visa is valid for several months?

i.e. 5 year anniversary comes up on 10th August, visa expires 2nd October 2019. Can we apply on 12th July? 
In the application form it would only show 4 years 11 months in terms of how long the applicant has been in the UK so just wanted some clarity.

Would appreciate your thoughts 

Many thanks


----------



## filjap88

judicious said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's almost time for us to apply for the ILR and I just had a quick question as there doesn't seem to be a consensus on the answer.
> 
> My understanding is that the ILR application can be made 28 days prior to the 5 year anniversary of when the person entered the UK.
> 
> However, is this also allowed even if the current spouse visa is valid for several months?
> 
> i.e. 5 year anniversary comes up on 10th August, visa expires 2nd October 2019. Can we apply on 12th July?
> In the application form it would only show 4 years 11 months in terms of how long the applicant has been in the UK so just wanted some clarity.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts
> 
> Many thanks



Yes you can apply 28 days prior to your 5th year anniversary.


----------



## nyclon

judicious said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's almost time for us to apply for the ILR and I just had a quick question as there doesn't seem to be a consensus on the answer.
> 
> My understanding is that the ILR application can be made 28 days prior to the 5 year anniversary of when the person entered the UK.
> 
> However, is this also allowed even if the current spouse visa is valid for several months?
> 
> i.e. 5 year anniversary comes up on 10th August, visa expires 2nd October 2019. Can we apply on 12th July?
> In the application form it would only show 4 years 11 months in terms of how long the applicant has been in the UK so just wanted some clarity.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks


Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## catlola924

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority

Date Application Submitted Online: 20 May 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 29 May 2019
Documents sent: 29 May 2019
Date Documents received at NY UKVI Scanning Hub: 30 May 2019
Projected Timeline: 30 days/6 weeks

Email stating "prepared for consideration by ECO": 17 Jun 2019
Escalation phone call: 3 July 2019 
Decision Made Email: ...
Passport Returned: ...
Visa Approved: ...

Currently at 30 working days with no "Decision Made" email.


----------



## mishapanda

Country Applying From: USA
Visa: Tier 4 Student Visa
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Standard Non Priority
Application Submitted: 28 June 2019
Biometrics at VAC: 2 July 2019
Application Received at NY: 3 July 2019
Confirmation from UKVI: Had an email from Sheffield saying that my Biometrics had been received on the morning of 3 July 2019
Decision Made Email: Never received
Passport Returned: 11 July 2019
Visa Approved: GRANTED!! 

6 Working days total, I'm really pleased with the turnaround time and am SO GRATEFUL to have my visa! I'll be starting my PhD in the autumn at U Birmingham, and my visa is good until Jan 2024!


----------



## catlola924

catlola924 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
> 
> Date Application Submitted Online: 20 May 2019
> Date Biometrics Taken: 29 May 2019
> Documents sent: 29 May 2019
> Date Documents received at NY UKVI Scanning Hub: 30 May 2019
> Projected Timeline: 30 days/6 weeks
> 
> Email stating "prepared for consideration by ECO": 17 Jun 2019
> Escalation phone call: 3 July 2019


Escalation reply to phone call: 9 July 2019 - escalation reply email stated that priority only puts my application before standard visa applications and that my application is still within the 12 week standard for settlement visa timelines. 

 (why did I pay for priority again?) Currently at *40 working days since biometric w/ no "Decision Made" email yet.*

Decision Made Email: 
Passport Returned: 
Visa Approved:


----------



## SJDurrant

Country Applying From: UK (wife is Japanese national)
Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Super Priority
Application Submitted: 16th July 2019
Biometrics at Croydon UKVCAS centre: 20th July 2019 (Saturday)
Confirmation from UKVI: Got email at about 11:30am on 23rd July (Tuesday). Application granted! Woohoo!
BRP Received: Still waiting - was told 7 days from approval so should be next week at some point.


----------



## Picklez

Hello Joppa and nyclon,
I know you are probably well tired of this question, but I am beginning to panic, so i'm coming to you.

is the window to apply for the ILR only inside those 28 days?
I am afraid i am AFTER the 28 days.

Visa received:May 22, 2014 (valid from may 12)
Arrived in Scotland: June 3, 2014
Married July 24, 2014
My husband and i had our 5 year anniversary, yesterday

I was working with the date on my biometric residence permit, believing that as long as we got the ILR application in and approved before that date (november), we were fine.

Now, on rechecking, i find everything saying 28 days BEFORE ENTRY visa- not even marriage visa- which would mean...?

I am unclear about if we are past the deadline, or if the 28 days is just the EARLIEST you can apply?

Thank you so much, as always.


----------



## pshbrittany

Country applying from: Japan (US national)
Type of visa: Unmarried Partner
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Standard Non-Priority

Date Application Submitted Online: 03 May 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 07 May 2019
Documents scanned and sent: 07 May 2019

Email stating "prepared for consideration by ECO": 13 Jun 2019
Decision Made Email: 26 July 2019
Visa Status: Approved!


----------



## catlola924

catlola924 said:


> Country applying from: USA
> Priority Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
> 
> Date Application Submitted Online: 20 May 2019
> Date Biometrics Taken: 29 May 2019
> Documents sent: 29 May 2019
> Date Documents received at NY UKVI Scanning Hub: 30 May 2019
> 
> Date documents arrived to Sheffield: 17 Jun 2019
> Projected Timeline: 6 weeks/priority (that would be 10 July 2019 since biometrics or 29 July 2019 since document arrival to Sheffield..not sure which)
> 
> Escalation phone call: 3 July 2019 (5 weeks/25 days since biometrics)
> Escalation reply to phone call: 9 July 2019 (6 weeks/29 days since biometrics)
> Escalation reply stated: "Please note, the priority service does not guarantee that you will receive a decision within certain number of days. It only means that your application would be put in front of the queue. We aim to complete priority applications as soon as possible however it may get delayed due to several factors."
> 
> (why did I pay for priority again?) Currently at 40 working days since biometric w/ no "Decision Made" email yet.


*Tomorrow marks 50 days!*  My heart kind of hurts at this point. Reading our email that stated the documents arrived in Sheffield, it clearly states: 

_"If you have paid for Priority Service we aim to complete your application within 6 weeks of your submission date. If it is not possible to complete your application within this timeframe a member of our team will contact you to explain why."_​
We never received any communication with an explanation why our visa was not processed within those 6 weeks. In one months time, my husband and I will officially have spent an entire year living apart! While we knew this process would be painful, we were hopeful that it would at least be efficient! My husband called the center (since I've been unable to connect to the line from the US; it keeps hanging up on me) for more clarity and spoke with a very kind person at UKVI who escalated our visa application for a second time.

2nd Escalation phone call: 6 Aug 2019 (10 weeks/49 days since biometrics)
2nd Escalation reply to phone call:
2nd Escalation reply stated:

Decision Made Email: 
Passport Returned: 
Visa Approved:


----------



## Nixx

Country Applying From: UK
Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Super Priority
Application Submitted: 5th August 2019 (Monday)
Biometrics at Croydon UKVCAS centre: 6th August 2019 (Tuesday)
Confirmation from UKVI: Got email 6 hours after leaving Croydon UKVCAS with application approval ! (Same day, 6th August)
BRP Received: Awaiting BRP
Wallet: much much lighter :shocked:


----------



## grasshopper33

Country Applying From: UK
Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority
Application Submitted: 7th August 2019
Biometrics: 14th August 2019 
Confirmation from UKVI: Pending (I was told we wouldn't receive confirmation, but that it would take 8 weeks to 6 months to process.)
BRP Received: Pending


----------



## ctyler

Country Applying From: UK
Visa: FLR (M) - Further Leave to Remain - 5 year route (1st extension)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority
Application Submitted: 23th June 2019
Biometrics: 10th July 2019 
Confirmation from UKVI: None
BRP Received: 21/08/19
Approval letter received: 21/08/19


----------



## CAlove

Country Applying From: UK
Visa: FLR(M) - 1st extension
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority
Application Submitted: 22nd June 2019
Biometrics: 8th July 2019 
Confirmation from UKVI: 21st August 2019 (letter dated 16th August)
BRP Received: 22nd August 2019 (attempted delivery by DX)


----------



## sectshun8

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: IRL - Set(O) + Dependent
Date application submitted online: 23 Aug 2019
Date application packet uploaded: 23/24 Aug 2019
BRP Collection and Document Appointment: 27 Aug 2019 @ 0800
Appointment Location: Croydon
Projected timeline given: 24hrs
Visa approved on: 27 Aug 2019 @ 1300 (5 hrs after appointment!!!)
Passport Returned: 27 Aug 2019, did not have to submit physical passport
Date your visa/BRP was received: Pending... 10 day timeline given
Total time: 5 hrs from BRP collection and approving document submission in Croydon


----------



## catlola924

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa: Spouse Settlement Visa (Wife)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority

Date Application Submitted Online: 20 May 2019
Date Biometrics Taken: 29 May 2019
Documents sent: 29 May 2019
Date Documents received at NY UKVI Scanning Hub: 30 May 2019

Projected Timeline: 30 days/6 weeks
Documents arrived in Sheffield: 17 Jun 2019

Email stating "prepared for consideration": 17 Jun 2019
1st Escalation: 9 July 2019 (6 weeks)
2nd Escalation phone call: 6 Aug 2019 (10 weeks)
3rd Escalation phone call: 13 Aug 2019 (11 weeks)
MP Involvement: 16 Aug 2019 (11 weeks)
VFS Priority Refund Requested/Received: 23 Aug 2019 (12 weeks)
Decision Made Email: 28 Aug 2019 (65 working days / 13 weeks)
Passport Returned: 30 Aug 2019 (67 working days / 13 weeks)

Visa Approved: YES


----------



## Luckyladyinasia

*5 years Spouse Visa ends*

HI all, I need some advice on the steps that I need to take to apply for my indefinite leave visa. My Spouse Visa ends this 1st December and it will officially be the end of my 5 years. So what should I do now? It seems now all application is done online and what is the application form I need to fill? So I also need to take the "Life in Uk" Test? 

















Joppa said:


> If you are here on family route (as spouse or unmarried partner), and you entered UK on 33-month visa, then the earliest you can apply to renew your leave on form FLR(M) is on the 30-month anniversary of your UK entry (not from 'valid from' date on your visa, unless you arrived here on the first day of validity), minus 28 days. So for example, if you arrived in UK on your settlement visa on 17th June 2015, you can apply on 17th December 2017 (30-month anniversary), minus 28 days which will be 19th November 2017. So that's the first day you can book your premium service centre appointment for (for same-day service) or send off your application by post.
> 
> If you switched your leave within UK from fiancé(e) visa or any other non-visit visa (such as Tier 4 student, Tier 5 YMS or Tier 2 General) to leave to remain as spouse/partner on form FLR(M), your leave will be for exactly 30 months so you can renew up to 28 days before its expiry. This is also the case for ILR (settlement) application after being in UK for 5 years.
> 
> If you wish to renew or extend a non-settlement visa such as Tier 4 or Tier 2, there is no stipulation about how many days in advance you can apply, but your next leave will be valid from the date of issue, even if you had some days left on your previous visa or leave. Something to bear in mind if you can qualify for ILR after a stipulated period of residence, such as Tier 2 General. They usually allow up to 3 months short of prescribed period but naturally you don't want to cut it too finely.
> 
> If you renew your visa before the expiry date, the unexpired days of your previous visa *up to 28 days *are usually added to the new leave. Just bear in mind when you come to apply for settlement (indefinite leave to remain), as you will be able to apply some time before the expiry of your visa, i.e. 30 months on your visa, minus up to 28 days. Don't work it from the expiry date.


----------



## oki81

We're almost at 50 pages - great success!

Could someone sense check me please. My wife originally arrived with a spouse visa on 25/11/2014. That visa had validity until 20/08/2017. Her FLR had validity from 29/06/2017 until 26/01/2020. Am

I right in thinking that she can apply for ILR from 28 days before 25/11/2019? That seems to be right but wanted to check as I originally thought that it was 28 days before her current visa expiry date.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## nyclon

oki81 said:


> We're almost at 50 pages - great success!
> 
> Could someone sense check me please. My wife originally arrived with a spouse visa on 25/11/2014. That visa had validity until 20/08/2017. Her FLR had validity from 29/06/2017 until 26/01/2020. Am
> 
> I right in thinking that she can apply for ILR from 28 days before 25/11/2019? That seems to be right but wanted to check as I originally thought that it was 28 days before her current visa expiry date.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Please read the 1st post in the sticky which answers your question.


----------



## oki81

nyclon said:


> Please read the 1st post in the sticky which answers your question.


Thanks for that  I had read it but am probably being dumb and didn't get it exactly when it mentioned the prescribed period. Apologies - I'll try to read around a little more to understand it better.


----------



## Philspur

Hi Joppa

I just need some clarification about when we can apply for my wife's ILR. 

My wife arrived in the UK on October 19, 2014 on a Spouse/CP Visa. Consequently, my wife's Leave to Remain Residence Permit expires on December 3, 2019.

My question is this: Can we make an ILR application now as she would have been in the UK legally for five years come October 19, 2019, or do we have to wait 28 days prior to December 3, 2019.

Hope that all makes sense?

Kind regards
Phil


----------



## Philspur

oki81 said:


> Thanks for that  I had read it but am probably being dumb and didn't get it exactly when it mentioned the prescribed period. Apologies - I'll try to read around a little more to understand it better.


You can put me in that camp


----------



## StefChuks

Country applying from: USA
- Type of visa applied for: Fiancé Visa (Priority)
- Date application submitted (online): Aug 30th 2019
- Date biometrics taken: Sep 4th 2019
- Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sep 5th 2019 (received in New York)
- Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
- Email stating "prepared for consideration by ECO: Sep 20th 2019
- Email requesting for additional information (The UK Decision Making Centre is currently assessing the application submitted by the above named. We are unable to conclude the application at this time as we require additional information): Oct 2nd 2019
- Projected timeline given: None (but priority aims for 6wks)
- Decision has been made on your UK Visa application email: Oct 9th 2019
- Date your visa was received: pending (document on it's way back to me)


----------



## usasunshine

Country applying from: Australia
- Type of visa applied for: Settlement Child (Priority)
- Date application submitted (online): Oct 16 2019
- Date biometrics taken: Oct 21 2019
- Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Oct 21 2019 
- Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
- Email stating I can confirm that your application is being considered and is currently awaiting a decision. Oct 29 2019
- Email requesting for additional information: N/A 
- Projected timeline given: ? up to 30 working days
- Decision has been made on your UK Visa application email:?


----------



## zee09

nyclon said:


> Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


hi thanks. The case for ILR where its 28 days minus the 5th year anniversary of when entered the UK... is that still valid regardless of how many holidays and th duration of holidays during that 5year period? 

Isnt there a requirement somewhere that you must be in the UK for X number of months to be able to apply for ILR?


----------



## ameet747

I just realized that I never updated my timelines, so here it is:
Country Applying From: Canada
Visa: Settlement spouse visa (Entry clearance visa as a spouse of British citizen)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Application Submitted: 19th August 2019
Biometrics: 23rd August 2019
Confirmation from UKVI: 13th September 2019
Passport collection notification from VAC: September 30th 2019
Passport collected: 1st October 2019
Outcome: Visa approved


----------



## TarekA

Country applying from: UK

Type of visa applied for: UK SPOUSE VISA EXTENSION/RENEWAL

Date application submitted (online or in person): ONLINE 5TH SEPTEBER 2019

Date biometrics taken: 18TH SEPTEBER 2019 

Office location processing your visa: UK 

Date your visa was received: 17TH OCTOBER 2019

Thanks!


----------



## Nixx

Country Applying From: UK
Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Super Priority
Application Submitted: 5th August 2019 (Monday)
Biometrics at Croydon UKVCAS centre: 6th August 2019 (Tuesday)
Confirmation from UKVI: Got email 6 hours after leaving Croydon UKVCAS with application approval ! (Same day, 6th August)
BRP Received: 16 Aug (10 days after approval and appointment)
Wallet: much much lighter :shocked:


----------



## grasshopper33

Country Applying From: UK
Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority
Application Submitted: 7th August 2019
Biometrics: 14th August 2019 
Confirmation from UKVI: None, but I was aware they wouldn't be contacting me with updates.
BRP Received: 7th November 2019

Yeeeeeeehaaaaawwww!!!!  I'm permanent!!!


----------



## ess40

grasshopper33 said:


> Country Applying From: UK
> Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority
> Application Submitted: 7th August 2019
> Biometrics: 14th August 2019
> Confirmation from UKVI: None, but I was aware they wouldn't be contacting me with updates.
> BRP Received: 7th November 2019
> 
> Yeeeeeeehaaaaawwww!!!!  I'm permanent!!!


That took longer than 8weeks. I though you should normally get a response within 8 weeks of submitting application


----------



## grasshopper33

ess40 said:


> That took longer than 8weeks. I though you should normally get a response within 8 weeks of submitting application


For FLR it's about 8 weeks but for ILR it's a bit longer. No idea why!


----------



## SHUVO GIRL

Country Applying From: UK
Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5-year Partner route of a person settled in the UK
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority @ Sopra Steria, Birmingham
Application Submitted/Biometrics: 2nd September 2019
Confirmation from UKVI: None, but I was aware they wouldn't be contacting me with updates.
Approval letter: Arrived 11 November 2019 to say ILR has been approved
BRP Received: Due in 10 working days


----------



## ess40

SHUVO GIRL said:


> Country Applying From: UK
> Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5-year Partner route of a person settled in the UK
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority @ Sopra Steria, Birmingham
> Application Submitted/Biometrics: 2nd September 2019
> Confirmation from UKVI: None, but I was aware they wouldn't be contacting me with updates.
> Approval letter: Arrived 11 November 2019 to say ILR has been approved
> BRP Received: Due in 10 working days


Hi 
Did you have to sign for the delivery for your approval letter or was it just pushed through your letter box and was it delivered by Royail mail ?


----------



## Lapidus

No you don't need to sign


----------



## usasunshine

*usasunshine*

Country Applying From Australia
Visa: SET child
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Application: 16 Oct 2019
Biometrics: 21 Oct 2019
ECO Email: 12 Nov 2019 17 WD
Decision email: Waiting

19WD so far, hopefully, won't be too much longer.


----------



## iguanaking10

Country Applying From: UK ( Glasgow )
Visa: FLR (M) - Further Leave to Remain - 5 year route (1st extension)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority
Application Submitted online: 24th Sept 2019
Biometrics: 4th Oct 2019
Confirmation from UKVI: None
BRP Received: 15 Nov 2019
Approval letter received: Still waiting for the letter.

Big thanks to all the people who helped me in this forum.


----------



## ess40

iguanaking10 said:


> Country Applying From: UK ( Glasgow )
> Visa: FLR (M) - Further Leave to Remain - 5 year route (1st extension)
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority
> Application Submitted online: 24th Sept 2019
> Biometrics: 4th Oct 2019
> Confirmation from UKVI: None
> BRP Received: 15 Nov 2019
> Approval letter received: Still waiting for the letter.
> 
> Big thanks to all the people who helped me in this forum.


Hi
Did you get any email or message that you BRP will be delivered . Probably any message from the courier ?


----------



## iguanaking10

ess40 said:


> Hi
> Did you get any email or message that you BRP will be delivered . Probably any message from the courier ?



Hello, no email or message. Just a delivery man knock on the door to deliver the BRP. Hope this help.


----------



## Tim109

Country Applying From: UK Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority Application Submitted: 28th August 2019 Biometrics: 6th Sept 2019
Confirmation from UKVI: 15th Nov 2019 (letter in the post)
BRP Received: waiting 10 working days

Its OVER BOOM . Iv been a member of this group throughout my entire 5 year visa process. It has been a long tiring journey. I would like to Thank every single person for their help and invaluable support.


----------



## ess40

Country Applying From: UK 
Visa: FLR (M) - Further Leave to Remain - 5 year route (1st extension)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority
Application Submitted online: 28th Sept 2019
Biometrics: 2nd Oct 2019
Confirmation from UKVI: None
BRP Received: 19 Nov 2019 (I called DX and got a deliver date)
Approval letter received: 16 Nov 2019 (Letter delivered by Royal Mail)


----------



## BobaF

Hi all,
I'm looking for some advice regarding 2nd FLR (M) application.

My wife (Canadian) and I (British) were living in Germany from 2011-2017. We moved to the UK in April 2017 via Family Permit (Surinder Singh route) and in June 2017 my wife applied for her UKRC.

Due to various reasons we decided to change route and in November 2017 she applied for FLR(M) which she received successfully and received her FLR(M) residence permit, which runs out 20th May 2020.

I'm a bit confused as to when she can apply for her second FLR(M) 2.5 years.

As she officially entered the UK in April 2017 (albeit via the EU route), is she able to apply now as she's been in the UK for 2.5 years already or does she need to wait until May 2020 to apply as that is when her FLR(M) permit expires (at which time she will have been in the UK for a total of 37 months)?

As far as I can tell reading through some posts here she should be able to apply anytime between now (as she has already been in the UK 30 months with both SS and FLR(M)) and May 2020 (when her BRP expires) but would just like to confirm.

Many thanks for any advice on this!


----------



## Ciaran19

*ciaran19*

Country Applying From: UK
Visa: FLR (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Application Submitted online: 19th Nov 2019
Biometrics: 26th Oct 2019
Confirmation from UKVI: Email approving 2 hours after Biometric appointment


----------



## ess40

Ciaran19 said:


> Country Applying From: UK
> Visa: FLR (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
> Application Submitted online: 19th Nov 2019
> Biometrics: 26th Oct 2019
> Confirmation from UKVI: Email approving 2 hours after Biometric appointment


How come you biometric date is before your submission date?....


----------



## Ciaran19

ess40 said:


> How come you biometric date is before your submission date?....


my mistake, I meant 26th November!! Losing my mind!!


----------



## Yatch

Country Applying From: UKÂ*

Visa: FLR (M) - Further Leave to Remain - 5 year route (1st extension)
Â*
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non PriorityÂ*

Application Submitted online: 09th Sept 2019

Attended Biometrics (Birmingham): 23rd Sept. 2019

Decision letter received in post: 29th Nov. 2019

BRP Receivedue in 10 working days.

Thanks for the help everyone!!


----------



## fluffaduffy

Country Applying From: UK Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5-year Partner route of a person settled in the 

UK Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority @ Sopra Steria, manchester Oxford premium 

Application Submitted/Biometrics: 29th nov 2019 fri 12pm

Awaiting approval.


----------



## sectshun8

*Citizenship Granted!!!*

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: MN1 - UK Citizenship Under 18, born in UK
Date application submitted online: 23 Oct 2019
Date application packet uploaded: 23 Oct 2019
BRP Collection and Document Appointment: 30 Oct 2019 @ 1300
Appointment Location: Croydon
Projected timeline given: Up to 6 months
Citizenship Granted on: 05 Dec 2019
Citizenship registration document received: 07 Dec 2019
Total time: 46 days from online submission

Having gotten our Settlement in August 2019, we applied for out 2.5yr old daughter to get her UK citizenship. As of today, she's a happy little dual US/UK citizen!


----------



## demha112

Hi Everyone,

Hope everyone is well, I need a bit of guidance in my wife's spouse visa application to extend her stay. She was granted the initial spouse visa to enter the UK from the 20th July 2017 until 20th April 2020.

I wanted to clarify if I could from people's knowledge and experience in this issue, when do we have to submit application to renew/extend her visa application?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DED

demha112 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I need a bit of guidance in my wife's spouse visa application to extend her stay. She was granted the initial spouse visa to enter the UK from the 20th July 2017 until 20th April 2020.
> 
> I wanted to clarify if I could from people's knowledge and experience in this issue, when do we have to submit application to renew/extend her visa application?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



This question is extremely common. You should really do a forums search (or at least look at the first couple of pages)
You have to start with the date she entered the uk and not the start date of your visa
then use the rule of applying.... a min of 28 days before your 30 month anniversary in the UK


----------



## Rices

Country Applying From: UK
Nationality: US
Visa: FLR (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route - Spouse
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Application Submitted online: 19th Nov 2019
Biometrics & Documents Submitted: 11 Dec 2019
Confirmation from UKVI: Email approving 5 hours after Biometric appointment

:clap2::clap2:

Next step... citizenship.


----------



## Rices

Adding to my below timeline:

Location of Priority Appt: Nottingham, England
Appt Date: 11 Dec 2019
Received BRP in Post: 13 Dec 2019



Rices said:


> Country Applying From: UK
> Nationality: US
> Visa: FLR (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route - Spouse
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
> Application Submitted online: 19th Nov 2019
> Biometrics & Documents Submitted: 11 Dec 2019
> Confirmation from UKVI: Email approving 5 hours after Biometric appointment
> 
> :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Next step... citizenship.


----------



## demha112

DED said:


> This question is extremely common. You should really do a forums search (or at least look at the first couple of pages)
> You have to start with the date she entered the uk and not the start date of your visa
> then use the rule of applying.... a min of 28 days before your 30 month anniversary in the UK


Thank you, yes I did search and found some answers on this but at the time of renewal/application it is quite a stressful time of the year so just wanted to double check and get some re-assurances, many thanks for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## DED

demha112 said:


> Thank you, yes I did search and found some answers on this but at the time of renewal/application it is quite a stressful time of the year so just wanted to double check and get some re-assurances, many thanks for the help, much appreciated.


We have all been there!...good luck


----------



## mu08

Country Applying From: UK 

Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route 

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority 

Application Submitted: Friday 13th December 2019 

Documents Uploaded: Friday 13th December 2019 

Biometrics: 15th January 2020 (earliest appointment available nearby, probably due to Christmas)

Confirmation from UKVI: 

BRP Received:


----------



## TerminatorSpeaks

Priority Settlement to join spouse: I used the new access gov Uk website to apply. 
Application online from USA: November 5, 2019
Biometrics/ documents scanned at VFS NY: November 6, 2019
Email of online application received by Sheffield: November 7, 2019
Email stating “case not straight forward will take more time for decision” received on December 17, 2019.
December 19, 2019 Decision is made email from Sheffield. 
December 19, 2019 NY VFS UKVI service center emailed me to come collect passport within 5 business days. 
Went to collect and Decision successful and Visa Approved!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eawolf

eden10 said:


> Edit: I think I've been able to answer my own question after going through this thread again with a clearer head -- big thanks to all of the amazing contributors on here; you were all a big help when I first applied in 2015, too!
> 
> So based off everyone's feedback in previous threads, I think that I can apply to extend my FLR (M) 30 months minus 28 days from when my first visa was originally granted (26 April + 30 months - 28 days = 28 September).
> 
> I think this also means that I can submit my online application right now and schedule my same day premium service appointment for any time between 28 September up until 23 November (when my BRP card expires).
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Eden10,

I'm in the same position. Did you end up going with "FLR (M) 30 months minus 28 days from when my first visa was originally granted"

Thanks!


----------



## Acarin

Country Applying From: UK

Nationality: Russian

Visa: FLR (M) - Further Leave to Remain - 5 year route (1st extension)

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority

Application and Documents Submitted online: 09th Nov 2019

Attended Biometrics (Ipswich, enhanced centre): 28th Nov 2019

Confirmation email/letter from UKVI: None!

Decision letter received in post: 04th Jan 2020

BRP received in post: 04th Jan 2020

BRP issue date: 31st Dec 2019


----------



## tarb

Country Applying From: UK

Nationality: Mexican

Visa: FLR (M) - Further Leave to Remain - 5 year route (1st extension)

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority

Application and Documents Submitted online: 3rd December

Attended Biometrics (Ipswich, enhanced centre): 3rd January

Confirmation email: None?

Decision letter received in post: 20th January 2020

BRP received in post: says in next 7 working days

BRP issue date: ??

Only 2.5 weeks from biometrics so very pleased! This forum has been invaluable as ever so thanks everyone.


----------



## Jelaxo

Country Applying From: UK

Nationality: American

Visa: FLR(M) - Further Leave to Remain - 5 year route (1st extension)

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority

Application and Documents Submitted online: 19th Dec 2019

Attended Biometrics (Croydon, Core Service Point): 17th Jan 2020

Confirmation email/letter from UKVI:

Decision letter received in post: 

BRP received in post: 

BRP issue date:


----------



## twee

Jelaxo said:


> Country Applying From: UK
> 
> Nationality: American
> 
> Visa: FLR(M) - Further Leave to Remain - 5 year route (1st extension)
> 
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority
> 
> Application and Documents Submitted online: 19th Dec 2019
> 
> Attended Biometrics (Croydon, Core Service Point): 17th Jan 2020
> 
> Confirmation email/letter from UKVI:
> 
> Decision letter received in post:
> 
> BRP received in post:
> 
> BRP issue date:


congratulations !!!
Now go and celebrate ....


----------



## mu08

twee said:


> congratulations !!!
> 
> Now go and celebrate ....


Celebrate what? They haven't had their desicion yet

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## mu08

twee said:


> congratulations !!!
> 
> Now go and celebrate ....


Celebrate what? They haven't had their desicion yet

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 60GT

Country Applying From: UK

Nationality: Peruvian

Visa: Set (M), ILR, 5yr, spouse

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Super Priority

Application and Documents Submitted online: 14/Jan/20

Attended Biometrics (Croydon, Core Service Point): 25/Jan/20

Confirmation email/letter from UKVI: Email received 28/Jan/20, visa granted.

Decision letter received in post: waiting

BRP received in post: waiting

BRP issue date: waiting


----------



## jillix

Country Applying From: UK

Nationality: Canadian

Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority

Application Submitted: 20th December 2019

Biometrics: 17th January 2020 (earliest free appt available in Croydon)

Documents Uploaded: between 20th Dec 2019 and 16th Jan 2020

Confirmation from UKVI:

BRP Received:


----------



## OddLion

Country Applying From: UK
Nationality: USA
Visa: FLR (M) - 5 year route - 1st extension
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority
Application and Documents Submitted online: 24 Jan 2020
Attended Biometrics (Croydon, Core Service Point): 31 Jan 2020, 11:00
Confirmation email/letter from UKVI: email 31 Jan 2020, 14:30 (VISA APPROVED)
Decision letter received in post: 
BRP received in post: 
BRP issue date:


----------



## Hammer2001

Country Applying From: UK

Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority

Application Submitted: 16th November 2019

Biometrics: 18th December 2019 (Croydon, Core Service Point)

Confirmation letter received: 30th January 2020

BRP Received: 3rd February 2020

BRP Issue Date: 28th January 2020


----------



## OddLion

Country Applying From: UK
Nationality: USA
Visa: FLR (M) - 5 year route - 1st extension
Visa Priority or Non Priority: Priority (It's highway robbery, but I need to travel)
Application and Documents Submitted online: 24 Jan 2020
Attended Biometrics (Croydon, Core Service Point): 31 Jan 2020, 11:00
Confirmation email/letter from UKVI: email 31 Jan 2020, 14:30 (VISA APPROVED)
Decision letter received in post: 6 Feb 2020
BRP received in post: 5 Feb 2020
BRP issue date: 31 Jan 2020 
BRP Valid until: 8 Aug 2022 (curious, that's 5 years + 6 days from my initial entry date)


----------



## Rocky1984

*When to apply for visa extention*

Hello,
I am preparing for my wife's visa extention. I would appreciate if you can help me out when can I apply for her visa extension. She arrived in UK 28 August 2017 and her visa expires 5 May 2020.


----------



## nyclon

Rocky1984 said:


> Hello,
> I am preparing for my wife's visa extention. I would appreciate if you can help me out when can I apply for her visa extension. She arrived in UK 28 August 2017 and her visa expires 5 May 2020.


Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## lacabra

US expat here in the UK on spouse visa. First off, a huge thank you to this forum for its existence. I initially used it during my entry visa application 5 years ago, and when renewing for FLR (family) after that one expired. The guidance on filling out these incredibly confusing forms was so helpful, and I really appreciate the great efforts of those on this board. 

As I've now approached the 5 year mark since initial entry (arrived Feb 2015), and my BRP states the expiration of my current visa in early June 2020, I've read the first post in this sticky over and over, but still seem confused about when to apply for ILR and when not to.

Technically speaking, if my BRP for FLR was granted in December 2017, then the expiration this coming June would make it a 30 month visa. So, if I _can apply_ 28 days before the 30 month mark, am I correct that I have to send in all my documentation for ILR and make an appointment 'at least' 28 days before it expires? What happens if I send it in within the 28 days before it expires? Is that a disaster?

No matter what I do, I always panic I've missed something crucial when it gets close to these visa application dates. Thanks in advance for the response.


----------



## Jelaxo

Country Applying From: *UK*
Nationality: *USA*
Visa: *FLR(M)* - Further Leave to Remain - 5 year route (1st extension)
Visa Priority or Non Priority: *Non Priority*
Application and Documents Submitted online: *19th Dec 2019*
Attended Biometrics (Croydon, Core Service Point): *17th Jan 2020*
Confirmation email/letter from UKVI: None
Decision letter received in post: *6th February 2020* 
BRP received in post: *10th February 2020*
BRP issue date: *4th Feb 2020*
BRP exp date: *29th August 2022*


----------



## jessicalees

*ILR Earliest Date to Apply*

A big thank you to this forum for all the support and help in the last years!
This has been covered but it is still confusing to me.

I entered the UK on a spouse visa April 24 2015. My current visa expires August 4 2020. 

Can I calculate 5 years from April and able to apply for ILR from late May 2020 or is it 28 days prior to when my current visa runs out? 

Many thanks. 

Jessica


----------



## Geertz

Hi Jessica,
You can apply 28 days before the 5 year anniversary. So this would be in March. You have extra months because the first entry clearance was 2 years 9 months long. 

Cheers
Geertz

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## z5e

Hi all,

Need a quick confirmation we've got this correct please. 

Wife's initial entry on her first visa was 13/09/17 and we're looking to extend using FLR (M). She was given a 33 month visa expiring early June. 

We're aiming to apply at the end of March on 28/03/2020 so we're in that 30-33 month period and it ties in with our 28-day financial docs limit for pay slips etc.

Thank you.


----------



## sniper1975

Hi all, can you kindly help me with the earliest date i can submit my ILR application pliz. i am getting a little confused. I was initially on DISCRETIONARY LEAVE TO REMAIN VISA, then i switched to a spouse visa, the first visa was issued on 10/12/2015, the second spouse visa (current) was issued on 01/08/2018 and will be running out on 01/03/2021

from my calculations, 5 yr anniversary will be on 10/12/2020, the earliest i can apply is 12/11/2020, is that correct pliz

thanks


----------



## sprite75

Country Applying From: UK

Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority

Application Submitted: 7 December 2019

Biometrics: 10th December 2019 (Ed'burgh)

Confirmation letter received: 14 February 2020

BRP Received: 12 February 2020

BRP Issue Date: 10 February 2020


----------



## mu08

mu08 said:


> Country Applying From: UK
> 
> Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route
> 
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority
> 
> Application Submitted: Friday 13th December 2019
> 
> Documents Uploaded: Friday 13th December 2019
> 
> Biometrics: 15th January 2020 (earliest appointment available nearby, probably due to Christmas)
> 
> Confirmation from UKVI:
> 
> BRP Received:


UPDATE
Country Applying From: UK 

Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route 

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority 

Application Submitted: Friday 13th December 2019 

Documents Uploaded: Friday 13th December 2019 

Biometrics: 15th January 2020 (earliest appointment available nearby, probably due to Christmas)

GOV website "Your right to work" updated: Friday 6th March 2020 to say "There is no limit on how long you can stay in the UK."

Confirmation from UKVI: 

BRP Received:

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## mu08

mu08 said:


> UPDATE
> Country Applying From: UK
> 
> Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route
> 
> Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority
> 
> Application Submitted: Friday 13th December 2019
> 
> Documents Uploaded: Friday 13th December 2019
> 
> Biometrics: 15th January 2020 (earliest appointment available nearby, probably due to Christmas)
> 
> GOV website "Your right to work" updated: Friday 6th March 2020 to say "There is no limit on how long you can stay in the UK."
> 
> Confirmation from UKVI:
> 
> BRP Received:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


UPDATE - INDEFINITE GRANTED

Country Applying From: UK 

Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route 

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority 

Application Submitted: Friday 13th December 2019 

Documents Uploaded: Friday 13th December 2019 

Biometrics: 15th January 2020 (earliest appointment available nearby, probably due to Christmas)

GOV website "Your right to work" updated: Friday 6th March 2020 to say "There is no limit on how long you can stay in the UK."

Confirmation from UKVI: Not received

BRP Received: Wednesday 11th March 2020 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## mulkmulk

*When can I apply for ILR (spouse visa)*

Hi,

On May 23rd 2015 (stamped in passport) my wife arrived in the United Kingdom on a spouse visa (5 year route).

Its now coming up to 23rd May 2020 and exactly 60 months (5 years) since she has been in the United Kingdom. Her Biometric Card card expires on the 3rd September 2020.

How soon can I submit a ILR application? Really confused and would appreciate help


----------



## ithinkin

My partner arrived on 20 May 2015. You can apply after 5yrs of entering UK. So, 20 May 2020 for us. You can apply 28 days before the 5th anniversary. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon

mulkmulk said:


> Hi,
> 
> On May 23rd 2015 (stamped in passport) my wife arrived in the United Kingdom on a spouse visa (5 year route).
> 
> Its now coming up to 23rd May 2020 and exactly 60 months (5 years) since she has been in the United Kingdom. Her Biometric Card card expires on the 3rd September 2020.
> 
> How soon can I submit a ILR application? Really confused and would appreciate help


Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## eawolf

I believe I have gotten the below right but I will drive myself crazy if i don't have support! Can anyone confirm the below is correct please?

*Tier 5 Visa*: Entered sometime in February 2015
*First FLR(M) Granted*: 24 October 2015 (this is the start date on the visa and I was already in the UK so use this as my starting date for calculations)
*Second FLR(M) Granted*: 31 May 2018
*Second FLR(M) expires*: 19 December 2020

So my calculations are:
24 October 2015 + 60 Months = 24 October 2020 
24 October 2020 - 28 days = 26 September 2020

*Dates I can apply from: 26 Sept to 19 December 2020
* 

Thanks sooo much,
Emily


----------



## jillix

*ILR Email Decision Received*

Country Applying From: UK

Nationality: Canadian

Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority

Application Submitted: 20th December 2019

Biometrics: 17th January 2020 (earliest free appt available in Croydon)

Documents Uploaded: between 20th Dec 2019 and 16th Jan 2020

Confirmation from UKVI: 22 Apr 2020 Received email from Home Office*

BRP Received: email indicates will arrive by courier within 7 days

*I received an email directly from the home office which included two attachments confirming my application had been accepted, BRP on the way and other information about ILR.


----------



## lacabra

lacabra said:


> US expat here in the UK on spouse visa. First off, a huge thank you to this forum for its existence. I initially used it during my entry visa application 5 years ago, and when renewing for FLR (family) after that one expired. The guidance on filling out these incredibly confusing forms was so helpful, and I really appreciate the great efforts of those on this board.
> 
> As I've now approached the 5 year mark since initial entry (arrived Feb 2015), and my BRP states the expiration of my current visa in early June 2020, I've read the first post in this sticky over and over, but still seem confused about when to apply for ILR and when not to.
> 
> Technically speaking, if my BRP for FLR was granted in December 2017, then the expiration this coming June would make it a 30 month visa. So, if I _can apply_ 28 days before the 30 month mark, am I correct that I have to send in all my documentation for ILR and make an appointment 'at least' 28 days before it expires? What happens if I send it in within the 28 days before it expires? Is that a disaster?
> 
> No matter what I do, I always panic I've missed something crucial when it gets close to these visa application dates. Thanks in advance for the response.


Dear Moderators,
Is it possible that someone could kindly comment on my question above? I'm coming closer to the date and haven't managed to figure the answer to this out yet. Many thanks again.


----------



## Geertz

I had a similar experience to jillix who posted above me 

Country Applying From: UK

Nationality: Canadian

Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority

Application Submitted: 17.02.2020

Biometrics: 28.02.2020 - Sheffield has an "enhanced" service point, which was cheaper than all of the appointments in Manchester, a "core" service point. They had zero free slots. 

Documents Uploaded: between 17th and 27th of February.

Confirmation from UKVI: 27.04.2020 

BRP Received: with the next 7 working days

The next step is citizenship!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ca4uk

Country Applying From: UK

Nationality: Canadian

Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority

Application Submitted: 25/01/2020

Biometrics: 14/02/2020 Bradley Stoke Library

Documents Uploaded: Various times between application and biometrics

Confirmation from UKVI: 27/04/2020

BRP Received: 30/04/2020


----------



## Nrm

*ILR date*

hi,i hope you are all ok. I will be soon ready to apply for ilr,just to be sure with the earlist date i can apply.i came to uk on fiance visa on April 2015, then switched to first flr m five years route withen uk on 10/7/2015.As my understanding that the period on fiance visa does not count so in my opinion the earlist i can apply for ILR is after 15/6/2020.Am i correct.any advjce please.


----------



## clever-octopus

Earliest date is 12/6/2020 (10/7/2020 minus 28 days)


----------



## Nrm

clever-octopus said:


> Earliest date is 12/6/2020 (10/7/2020 minus 28 days)


Thank you clever octopus.


----------



## faceman1989

please help for ILR <3 thank you in advance 

The wife's visa was issued in late June, she entered the UK in July 25th, 2015,

We then got her visa extended it will expire in October, my question is when can she apply for ILR


----------



## nyclon

faceman1989 said:


> please help for ILR <3 thank you in advance
> 
> The wife's visa was issued in late June, she entered the UK in July 25th, 2015,
> 
> We then got her visa extended it will expire in October, my question is when can she apply for ILR



Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## dallaslondongirl

*ILR: Date of entry to UK*

Hi fellow expats,

I hope you wonderful people can help me as i'm very confused.

I entered the UK on a Fiance Visa on May 13, 2016. I applied for the Spousal Visa shortly after which was approved and I received my BRP on September 2016.

I'm on a 5 year route as my husband is a British Citizen. And i plan on applying for ILR on 2021. However i'm I counting my 5 year anniversary as of May 2016 or September 2016 when I received my BRP??

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## clever-octopus

Count from September 2016. Time spent on a fiance visa is not counted as part of the 5-year route to settlement


----------



## nyclon

dallaslondongirl said:


> Hi fellow expats,
> 
> I hope you wonderful people can help me as i'm very confused.
> 
> I entered the UK on a Fiance Visa on May 13, 2016. I applied for the Spousal Visa shortly after which was approved and I received my BRP on September 2016.
> 
> I'm on a 5 year route as my husband is a British Citizen. And i plan on applying for ILR on 2021. However i'm I counting my 5 year anniversary as of May 2016 or September 2016 when I received my BRP??
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated.


Please read the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## Sabrina Khan

ountry Applying From: UK

Nationality: pakistani

Visa: SET (M) - Indefinite Leave to Remain - 5 year route

Visa Priority or Non Priority: Non Priority

Application Submitted: 25/12/2019

Biometrics: 13/01/2020 Bradley Stoke Library

Documents Uploaded: Various times between application and biometrics

Confirmation from UKVI: Pending

BRP Received: Pending


----------



## dallaslondongirl

Thank you so much clever-octopus!


----------



## Pak757

*Ilr application*

My wife came sep 24 2015 when can i apply for her ilr her brp card finishes 28 dec 2020


----------



## nyclon

Pak757 said:


> My wife came sep 24 2015 when can i apply for her ilr her brp card finishes 28 dec 2020


See the 1st post in the sticky.


----------



## moe07

*Soonest day to apply for my Ilr*

Hi . I saw the post by Joppa explaining when can you apply for FLr or ILR i just wana make sure i understood everything right .
BRP expiry date = 10/10/2020
I entered uk 28/9/ 2015
Meaning my 5 years anniversary is 28 /9/ 2020 minus 28 days ,, meaning the soonest appointment day that I can book is 31/8/ 2020 
1 . Is my calculations right? Pls correct me if I'm wrong 
2 . Can we start looking for the date we want 45 days in advance?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hasiqbal76

moe07 said:


> Hi . I saw the post by Joppa explaining when can you apply for FLr or ILR i just wana make sure i understood everything right .
> BRP expiry date = 10/10/2020
> I entered uk 28/9/ 2015
> Meaning my 5 years anniversary is 28 /9/ 2020 minus 28 days ,, meaning the soonest appointment day that I can book is 31/8/ 2020
> 1 . Is my calculations right? Pls correct me if I'm wrong
> 2 . Can we start looking for the date we want 45 days in advance?
> 
> Thanks in advance


that is correct 28 day before you 5 year anniversary 

not sure what the second question is asking but once you submit you application you will be asked to book a sopra appointment and this can vary in time from a few days after submission to several weeks, it depends on location, whether you want a free appointment etc


----------



## moe07

Hi good evening and thank for your help .
My second question was let say the date that I want to book is 31/8/ 2020 wich is the soonest day to apply for my case , 
1 can I start filling my application from now and start looking early for that date ?
2 . Let say I submit my application today and choose 31 / 8 / 2020 as the day of the biometric appointment,,, wich one will count as date of the application the day I submit the application or the day of the biometric appointment? Thanks


----------



## moe07

Hi any help about this matter please. Thanks


----------



## armani08

Hi everyone,

Silly question. I am currently filling up application form for ILR.
In the website there are 7 headings.
1. Start
2. Application
3. Finance
4. Documents
5. Declaration
6. Pay
7. Further actions

My question is under what heading is the date of application? Heading 5 or 6....?


----------



## mokhtar b

hi 

I entered uk 28/9/ 2015 on spouse visa
Meaning my 5 years anniversary is 28 /9/ 2020 minus 28 days ,, meaning the soonest day i can apply for irl is 31/8/ 2020
1 . Is my calculations right?

thanks


----------



## Pak757

mokhtar b said:


> hi
> 
> I entered uk 28/9/ 2015 on spouse visa
> Meaning my 5 years anniversary is 28 /9/ 2020 minus 28 days ,, meaning the soonest day i can apply for irl is 31/8/ 2020
> 1 . Is my calculations right?
> 
> thanks


 yes


----------



## BritbratJo2rd

Hello All! 

I have been reviewing alot of posts on this thread and I am pretty sure that I have calculated the earliest date that my husband can apply for his spouse visa extension correctly. However, I noticed that the last date that someone posted on this thread was 30th August 2020. I just wanted to make sure that nothing has changed considering the current Pandemic situation? Where did everybody go?

My husband (and I) entered the UK on 24th May 2018. Thus the calculated 30 month date would be 24th November 2020. With 28 days subtracted this would make the earliest date that he can apply for renewal to be 27th October 2020. Is that correct?

Many Thanks for all your time and help!

Joesquared!


----------



## nyclon

Read the 1st post in this thread which explains when you can apply. Nothing has changed.


----------

